#ubuntu 2005-01-31
<Pocky> and my computer case is heating up considerably.
<veristead> Lowry why do you have iSight?
<jdub> don't use ubuntu-backports
<veristead> i want to see someone actually use it
<jdub> you'll have all kinds of problems upgrading in future
<Pocky> I should prolly shut it off.
<veristead> maybe you can IM me
<veristead> using iChat AV
<veristead> cuz i want to see it working
<poppo> hey guys , can anyone pls tell me -  how many cds does ubuntu take ?
<kbrooks> jdub, i only need the debian file for xchat 2.4.1
<Agrajag> 1
<kbrooks> thats all.
<Pocky> 1
<kbrooks> 1
<jdub> kbrooks: don't mix repositories, it will only lead to pain
<kbrooks> jdub.........
<jdub> kbrooks: if you want to test the devel branch, do that
<poppo> k thanks, now may i know why is that  good ppl from ubuntu are sendin 10 cds ?
<Pocky> just got some of those printed cd's in the mail, and it refuses to install on my PC.
<Pocky> I have the X86 one.
<jdub> kbrooks: but a) mixing debian and ubuntu will hurt b) ubuntu backports are in no shape to use sanely
<dem> how do you add a script so it's boot on start
<dem> from init
<crimsun> dem: update-rc.d's man page will help
<kbrooks> jdub, then what do i do?
<jdub> kbrooks: dwell in the wonderful, supported luxury of warty, or upgrade to the exciting world of hoary
<Pocky> see you people
<adam__> how does one install the dev tools?  I just installed ubuntu and need to install the nvidia driver, thanks
<kbrooks> jdub, okay. i guess i'll upgrade. and the steps to do this are?
<jdub> kbrooks: see the hoary upgrade guide in the wiki
<jdub> adam__: the nvidia driver is already installed on your system
<jdub> adam__: install nvidia-glx
<Tuxicity> jdub, I use the backports..
<jdub> adam__: and read the guides about this on the wiki
<jdub> Tuxicity: you're going to have a hell of a time upgrading to hoary
<dem> and how do i pull ubuntus, kernel source / and restriced modules
<adam__> apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<jdub> adam__: yes, after reading the guides on the wiki
<dem> so i can add agp patches, nvidia patches
<adam__> sorry but i dont have graphics and web browsing is difficult to say the least
<Tuxicity> jdub, what if I remove the backports b4 upgrading?
<kbrooks> i'll try the backports first
<kbrooks> be right back.
<Lowry> 6.8.1-1ubuntu11 on ppc?
<jdub> Tuxicity: the packages won't be removed
<Serengeti> jdub so in fact one can't have the best of both worlds, by best i mean stability of warty desktop and sweet features of say, new firefox? i thought ubuntu backports are something kind of a compromise...
<jdub> kbrooks: dude
<Lowry> how do I get it?
<jdub> kbrooks: that will make your hoary upgrade break
<jdub> Serengeti: we have six monthly releases. some people are just waaaay too impatient, or too scared to test.
<kbrooks> jdub, okay. errr, link me too the article for upgrading to hoary
<crimsun> Serengeti: if you don't plan to upgrade smoothly to hoary, it's great. When your dist-upgrade breaks, you keep all the pieces.
<jdub> kbrooks: it's in the wiki, you'll be able to find it easily enough
<Serengeti> jdub, I see, this best of all possible worlds sometimes happen to be a cruel place :)
<adam__> apt-get install nvidia-glx did not work
<veristead> :-\
<veristead> fuck
<adam__> it worked but startx did not work
<veristead> my iPod jst melted
<veristead> i swear to god
<veristead> holy shit
<veristead> it jst sparked an melted
<neighborlee> anyone  know why mozplugger doesn't play sound ( trying to play video preview for startrek episode at startrek.com <<) in firefox ..only mozilla itself..im using the mozplugger 1.52 from ubuntu....( or is this a known bug ?)
<veristead> FUCK
<kbrooks> i'll sed :P
<adam__> what is the command to install the dev tools?
<veristead> FUCKITY FUCK FUCK
<crimsun> adam__: "dev tools?"
<lavigj> hey guys, quick question, what can I do if there's a package I want, that synaptics can't find in its list? I think there's a deb package...
<jdub> veristead: keep it nice please
<adam__> gcc etc
<crimsun> adam__: build-essential
<occy> veristead: don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.
<veristead> adam_ "make install <which ever folder/ directory it is>
<occy> veristead: or better yet, don't.
<crimsun> occy: what did you need?
<dem> how do i get the hdparm init script to start on boot
<occy> crimsun: heh, tag you are it!
<crimsun> eep
<occy> crimsun: ;)  Let me dig up my pastebin url.
<ZoKi> how do i register on this network ?
<yokomo_> anyone here get fluxbox to work on ubuntu?
<crimsun> occy: k. You may have to repaste; pastebin expires quickly.
<yokomo_> I can't seem to get it to allow me to change the background
<veristead> zoki: /msg nickserv register <password>
<lavigj> is there a way to download the debian package, point synaptics to it, and then have it install?
<adam__> How do i install the kernel source tree?  the nvidia driver failed but made it further this time
<lavigj> yokomo_: fluxbox won't let you set it within flux. you need to use other apps
<crimsun> lavigj: there're gnome-terminal, wget, sudo, and dpkg
<ZoKi> thanx veristead
<jdub> adam__: use the nvidia driver provided with ubuntu
<lavigj> yokomo_: I think that feh will
<occy> http://pastebin.com/230916
<yokomo_> lavigj, that is the most absurd thing I have heard all day
<adam__> That does not work
<crimsun> occy: k.
<occy> ahhh
<lavigj> crimsun: ah, ok. so dpkg will let me install a debian package?
<yokomo_> lavigj, the what?
<adam__> I repeat, the ubuntu driver does not work(i have a 6800GT)
<kbrooks> i love sed
<adam__> it says something about no screens found when i startx
<lavigj> yokomo_: fluxbox is a window manager, not a desktop environment. feh is a program
<crimsun> lavigj: it's the only efficient way to install a Debian package.
<veristead> :-\
<lavigj> crimsun: ok. I assume that man dpkg will tell me how to use the tool>?
<occy> crimsun: I'll have to catch you later, the laptop is down.. and I don't have that X log just now.  no worries buddy.  tx for checking back with me.
<crimsun> lavigj: certainly.
<veristead> i'm trying to see if it works
<lavigj> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> occy: k, just ping me.
<Serengeti> jdub, can additional repos containing, say, Sun's Java, also get in the way when upgrading to hoary?
<adam__> anyone have an nvidia card?
<yokomo_> lavigj, so why can I not set the background?  I get the styles to work but the background stays the same
<veristead> the screen is still on
<ZoKi> has anyone else been getting totem application error msg's after u have installed the nvidia driver ? or just me
<veristead> jst you and God zoki
<lavigj> yokomo_: because styles in fluxbox are not the same as the background. you have to use a separate program. there's nothing built in to fluxbox that will let it set the background with X
<veristead> but he fixed it
<ZoKi> cause sumtimes it will open up my movies npz, but at times it will just come up with an error
<yokomo_> ...
<crimsun> adam__: yep, quite a few here do.
<yokomo_> I thought it the session rootCommand did that
<adam__> What did you guys do to get a GUI?
<lavigj> yokomo_: xsetroot is another program I *think* that will let it set it. if you google something like "fluxbox wallpaper howto" you can probably find some really good info, better than I can give you
<crimsun> yokomo_: use the bsetbg script, or Esetroot, or ...
<yokomo_> riiiight, i did that, but it's still not setting the background
<kbrooks> i'm upgrading completely to hoary now
<yokomo_> and I installed feh now
<crimsun> kbrooks: much smarter choice than bp :)
<yokomo_> I miss the old days of XP and change theme
<lavigj> yokomo_: I would recommend googling it. It has been a while.
<lavigj> crimsun: thanks, I was forgetting about Esetroot and those
<kbrooks> what are the advantages and disadvantages of using backports
<kbrooks> and why will hoary only use uft-8?
* veristead sighs
<veristead> i sure hope this works
<crimsun> kbrooks: advantage: you get "newer" packages. disadvantage: poorly-versioned backports will make upgrading to Hoary a nightmare.
<ferris> what is the command to locate my kernel version?
<crimsun> ferris: uname -r
* lavigj thinks crimsun is on a role
<kbrooks> wow
<kbrooks> python is going to be upgraded :P
<yokomo_> wow, the google answer
<yokomo_> thanks all
<Serengeti> kbrooks, when there's utf8, you don't really need anything else :)
<ferris> crimsun, is 2.6.8.1-4-686 the latest kernel?
<Azumanga> I installed ubuntu recently without worrying about the network (I couldn't figure out the right driver). Now I try modprobing what I think is the right driver (via-rhine), but while I get no errors, "ifup eth0" doesn't bring it up. Is there something else I need to configure / set to make the network come to life?
<crimsun> ferris: for warty, yes (presuming security errata)
<kbrooks> Serengeti, what do you mean?
<crimsun> Azumanga: you need to configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Serengeti> kbrooks, why worry about switching code pages when in utf8 you can encode all characters from all languages
<adam_> nvidia-glx does not work.  can anyone with an nvidia card(6xxx) help me get a graphical interface?
<lavigj> yokomo_: I told you what I knew, I didn't know more but I remembered finding a lot when I searched for it. sorry if that wasn't enough
<kbrooks> Serengeti, ah, i get you now
<HrdwrBoB> Azumanga: sudo network-admin
<ferris> crimsun....ok... thanks... it looks like it is up to date then.... i was running a 386 kernel.... way to slow!
<crimsun> or HrdwrBoB's suggestion, which is much nicer.
<Azumanga> crimsun: I don't suppose there is some kind of automatic configurator for that? some dpkg-configure?
<lavigj> hmmm... can ubuntu handle a linspire deb package?
<crimsun> Azumanga: see HrdwrBoB's suggestion.
<crimsun> lavigj: probably, but it's not recommended because the dependencies are unknown.
<cafuego> adam_: Works fine (default setup) on my 5700
<Serengeti> kbrooks, I am from Poland, there used to be 3 standards of encoding specific Polish characters. converting between encodings is a real PITA
<kbrooks> Serengeti, but now?
<adam_> It doesnt work fine here, ubuntu installed and dropped me to the cli.  I tried to install the nvidia driver and it says it cant find the kernel source tree
<lavigj> crimsun: dang it. thanks..
<HrdwrBoB> adam_: you need to apt-get install nvidia-glx
<HrdwrBoB> and then run nvidia-glx-config enable
<adam_> omfg
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need to use the nvidia drivers from nvidia
<Serengeti> kbrooks, well software became smarter and handles most of the conversions automagically
<HrdwrBoB> it's packaged already
<adam_> that _does not work_
<lavigj> I don't suppose I can slap RPMs into working
<adam_> ahhh
<Tuxicity> lavigj, why would you do that anyways?
<crimsun> lavigj: with alien, generally you can. Again, not recommended because the dependencies are unknown.
<Linforcer> a friend of mine is installing ubuntu and he needs the WEP code for his Wi-Fi Nerwork, any idea where he finds that out? ( I dont know much about wifi, but I take it the whole network uses this same code)
<ZoKi> totem is fucking crap
<Linforcer> i mprefer fucking women
<HrdwrBoB> Linforcer: he had to define it himself
<ZoKi> lol
<Lowry> depends on wifi chip
<adam_> hwardwarebob, you rule
<lavigj> crimsun: ok, I kinda figured that would be the case
<Lowry> some are more open than others
<lavigj> Tuxicity: I have a program that I can't find a deb package for
<mjr> Linforcer, he finds it out from the network admin
<lavigj> Tuxicity: I am trying to avoid compiling it myself if I can
<adam_> One last question, how do i enable 85hz?  it only gives me 60hz
<Cindux> just tried out Ubuntu live
<lavigj> crimsun: thanks though
<Cindux> woah good
<crimsun> lavigj: the ideal situation, of course, is to use a Ubuntu-provided .deb from the repositories.
<lavigj> crimsun: yeah, unfortunately I can't find one for Nvu.
<Serengeti> kbrooks, the big problem was that windows had its codepage, different from the ISO standard for eastern europe languages. and on Mac you had Mac's way. So when you opened Word for Mac document on your windows pc, things looked rather ugly :)
<Cindux> does 4.10 come with GIMP ?
<sladen> Linforcer: restricted probably has the firmware
<cafuego> Cindux: yes
<Tuxicity> lavigj, its not ideal to use a .deb from another distro, but i dont think it is much worse than compiling it..??
<sladen> Cindux: yes
<Lowry> mac can/could export for pc word
<Cindux> oy good :p
<cafuego> Cindux: if you can't find it, run 'apt-get install gimp'
<Cindux> oh no i had no problems
<Cindux> i tested the live cd
<Cindux> loved it
<lavigj> Tuxicity: oh well... there's definately not an ubuntu package
<Cindux> burning hd copy now
<HrdwrBoB> adam_: what is your monitor
<Linforcer> sladen, well I told him his dad or the company that installed either set it upon installing, or it's in the booklet and has a default value
<adam_> Viewsonic P95f+
<lavigj> crimsun: is there a good guide that talks about compiling your own software on ubnuntu? i really don't want to bork my system
<adam_> native res is 1600x1200
<Serengeti> Lowry yes but not all mac users remembered to choose right conversion options
<ZoKi> what do i have to do to mplayer so i dnt get an illegal operation error ??
<crimsun> lavigj: the Debian New Maintainer's Guide is a good start.
<Cindux> oh thats reminds me
<lavigj> crimsun: ok, I will search for it
<cafuego> ZoKi: Stop breaking the law
<Cindux> when i tried out Gnoppix it said .mp3 was disabled
<kbrooks> lets see...
<Cindux> is 4.10 mp3 support disbaled to
* kbrooks thinks
<HrdwrBoB> Cindux: by default, yes
<Cindux> oh nows
<cafuego> Cindux: Why would it not be able to play mp3s?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> Cindux: yes, you need to enable the 'universe' repository and install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<jdub> Cindux: we can't ship mp3 related software; install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<Cindux> bla sounds kind of confusing
<kbrooks> ok. i have a problem
<Tuxicity> Cindux, it's easy, follow wiki
<Lovechild> mp3 is covered by patents, the patent holder won't give a straight answer if we can ship it under the none commercial clause
<adam_> how do you enable the universe repository?  I cannot install epiphany
<kbrooks> adam_,
<adam_> I thought epiphany came with gnome 2.6+
<kbrooks> go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> it's in 'universe'
<sladen> adam_: sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<mjr> adam_, it's in the package "epiphany-browser"
<Cindux> k thanks
<Cindux> um
<mjr> since "epiphany" was already taken
<kbrooks> sladen, that variable may not be set
<crimsun> err, yes.
<crimsun> epiphany-browser is in main.
<Cindux> I need a new PC lol
<crimsun> (thinko)
<ZoKi> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<ZoKi> Illegal instruction
<ZoKi> ??
<crimsun> ZoKi: what cpu?
<kbrooks> Also..................
<ZoKi> amd 2.3gig
<crimsun> ZoKi: dpkg -l mplayer-custom|grep ^ii
<kbrooks> I would like to join in the ubuntu team
<ZoKi> ii  mplayer-custom 1.0-pre5-0.6ub The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<crimsun> ZoKi: the wiki tells you explicitly NOT to install mplayer-custom.
<crimsun> ZoKi: instead, install mplayer-k7
<ZoKi> ooo ok
<kbrooks> and why shouldn't he?
<adam_> hardwarebob, any idea on my refresh rate problem?
<ZoKi> ok i'll try that
<sladen> kbrooks: create yourself an account on the wiki and join in!
<crimsun> kbrooks: because it's compiled with a cpu instruction that his cpu doesn't support.
<kbrooks> crimsun, okay.
<lavigj> shoot... why am I getting such low rates on my wireless card.
<kbrooks> crimsun, i just was wondering..........
<crimsun> kbrooks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<Cindux> Anyone know a good site to buy refurbished desktop PC's ?
<Cindux> i need to pick up a few for a network = /
<sladen> lavigj: what type of wireless card?
<ogra> kbrooks: this may be interesting too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates
<Lovechild> Cindux, Dell normally has some decent refub offers if that's what you mean
<lavigj> sladen DWL-G650, I was getting good rates yesterday, but i don't remember what I did to get there yesterday
<Cindux> hm it would be mostly for Programming / Web Design
<Cindux> so i dont need nor want anything pointless
<Cindux> 1.0ghz would be fine :D
* cafuego !%^&!%&!
<lavigj> sladen: I did something like command rate 3
<adam_> epiphany is installed but gnome doesnt add it to the menu and i cant start it from the terminal
<lavigj> or something like that
<melazyboy> Gah i think my install just borked
<bassinboy> anyone have a canon powershop a85?
<Cindux> for ?
<bassinboy> powershot*
<sladen> lavigj: what is ''good rate''?
<Cindux> ?!?!
<Cindux> refresh rate ?
<crimsun> adam_: did you log out and back in to see menu updates?
<Pluk> hes getting poor wifi speeds: low rate as in slow connection
<lavigj> sladen: I am currently gettin 1Mbit. I am about 10 feet away fromt he router. I usually would think I should get at least in double digits
<adam_> I rebooted the machine
<Pluk> thats really konda slow
<Pluk> no walls in between?
<sladen> lavigj: that is a bit of a pain.  Any Microwave Ovens near?
<ZoKi> are there any other good media players that i can install that will play everything ?
<adam_> its in /usr/share/epiphany
<lavigj> nope. not running definately. my router is near my stereo
<melazyboy> What is the module install by xorg-fglrx-driver, It thinks its fglrx but when i modprobe fglrx i get a module not found, the apt install of the binary was successfull btw
<Pluk> ZoKi, xine
<sladen> ZoKi: they will all play everythin (mplayer,xine,totem).  The question is installing the necesary plugins for the various illegal formats
<lavigj> sladen: I just ran iwpriv ath0 mode 3, and that sped things up a little bit
<sladen> ZoKi: (something that Ubuntu cannot do by default for you)
<lavigj> I am now pulling 18Mbit....
<adam_> why do i have to jump through so many damn hoops to get my install setup?  is this normal?  how come epiphany isnt installed by default?
<sladen> lavigj: excellent.  Do you think it'd be worth documenting that on the wiki so that other people can find it if they have a similar problem/
<lavigj> sladen: possible, although I would still expect to get better than that
<veristead> i got my ipod working
<veristead> i am so happy
<Cindux> what are punds in canadian dollars ?
<Cindux> pounds*
<sladen> adam_: Ubuntu installs Firefox by default.  And unfortunately CD-ROMs only hold 650MB
<Cindux> like
<lavigj> sladen: I know that my card won't do a lot, but it should be able to do that much at least
<Cindux> what would 150$ CDN be in Pounds
* veristead kisses every apple logo within a 10 foot radius of him
<Lovechild> hrmm libxine needs libflac4 but libflac6 is installed.. this isn't fair
<lavigj> sladen: up to 24Mb/s
<veristead> that is 6 to be exact
<sladen> veristead: yeah!  Would be able to do a write up?
<Tuxicity> Cindux, xe.com
<Cindux> oy
<Pluk> lol@ veristead
<veristead> well.. not jst that...
<sladen> lavigj: oh.  This is 54g ?
<lavigj> sladen: yea!
<veristead> it melted
<veristead> literally
<veristead> took me a while to erase it and see if it still worked
<sladen> lavigj: you should be aware that if anything starts transmitting < 11Mb, everything drops down
<veristead> but it works
<veristead> it's now art
<dem> is there anyway the restricted-modules
<dem> http://www.minion.de/files/1.0-6629/
<lavigj> sladen: I am the only one on this network. only wireless device
<dem> to include the minion patches?
<lavigj> sladen: hmm... up to 36Mbit... looks like that command did it
<KungFuPANDA> Hi everyone
<sladen> lavigj: not just your network, *any* 802.11b devices in the vacinity (eg.  The girl three doors down across the road) will drop it
<lavigj> sladen: I would be willing to wiki this, but I don't have an account. do you?
<KungFuPANDA> I'm not getting a bluescreen anymore and it's very cool
<Pluk> the minion patches are obsolete now with current drivers?
<sladen> lavigj: you can create one in the top-right hand corner
<lavigj> sladen: even if you have mac authentication so that they should have no prayer in hell of connecting?
<KungFuPANDA> Now it's just green instead.
<KungFuPANDA> Help? T_T
<Cindux> er dumb question
<Cindux> where are pounds
<Cindux> lol
<Linforcer> in sgort does anyone her know anything about a green screen of death after what seems to be a successful install  (without security updates from the bet)
<Linforcer> net*
<KungFuPANDA> Uhm
<KungFuPANDA> Waitasec
<Linforcer> :S
<sladen> lavigj: it's to do with the low-level networking protocol.  If there is somebody else on the motorway, you can't drive your 4-lane -hogging wide-load past
<Linforcer> what? did you do something wrong after all?
<sladen> lavigj: ...even if it's a foreign car
<KungFuPANDA> There was two (2) things I think fails on booting
<jdub> dem: what are they for? no documentation of the intention of the patches there
<KungFuPANDA> lesse...
<Pluk> lavigj, you could try changing the channel , do it in your AP
<lavigj> Pluk: actually, I think i am the only one on this channel.
<Pluk> sure you dont have neighbours? :)
<lavigj> Pluk: if I reboot into windows, I can confirm. I believe I am the only one on this channel
<KungFuPANDA> modprobe: FATAL ERROR
<Linforcer> yeah the modeprobe: FATAL eroor, insterting blabla?
<Linforcer> yeah
<Linforcer> that isnt it I think
<KungFuPANDA> yesh
<Pluk> are the speeds in windows also bad lavigj ?
<Linforcer> I have those too and the starters guide says how to fix it
<KungFuPANDA> Blah
<Linforcer> IF YOU DIDNT GET A GREEN SCREEN OF DEATH THAT IS
<Tuxicity> Is ndiswrapper-utils included in Warty (fresh install)?
<jdub> Tuxicity: no
<KungFuPANDA> -_-
<Tuxicity> jdub, in which repo is it?
<KungFuPANDA> Maybe the cd I burned it to was too old.
<KungFuPANDA> I'll retry tomorrow.
<KungFuPANDA> But now: sleep.
<Linforcer> no
<Linforcer> that can't be it
<KungFuPANDA> okay.
<Linforcer> but
<Linforcer> ...
<Linforcer> man
<Linforcer> I've never seen shit like that happen
<jdub> Tuxicity: main
<KungFuPANDA> Me neither.
<Linforcer> linux bootup with a green screen of death
<lavigj> Pluk: I genearlly get ~>36Mbit. for some reason, I need to run iwpriv ath0 mode 3 to connect at 54G speeds
<Linforcer> hey
<lavigj> Pluk: I am going to research this a bit
<Linforcer> hold on one sec
<KungFuPANDA> It's just GREEN.
<Tuxicity> jdub, umm.. main? aint that on the CD?
<lavigj> Pluk: I want to know what iwpriv is doing for me here
<jdub> Tuxicity: no, only the desktop seed and ship seed are on the cd
<Pluk> man iwpriv
<jdub> Tuxicity: main is pretty huge, dude
<KungFuPANDA> Maybe I have to wait
<Tuxicity> jdub, but I did apt-get update?
<sladen> lavigj: I suspect that's the command ("mode 3") to tell it to go into 54g mode
<lavigj> sladen: probably, it might be "a" mode that's defaulting to b since my card won't support.
<LostMonk> question, has anyone in here used mepis?
<mikep> i have
<Tuxicity> LostMonk, yes couldnt even boot, then magically booted, then couldnt install to HD...
<LostMonk> wow
<LostMonk> really?
<kbrooks> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kbrooks>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<kbrooks> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kbrooks> hmmm.....
<Tuxicity> LostMonk, but I thin k it was mostly bad luck
<LostMonk> i have a crappy half onboard box, and it was rather easy
<lavigj> sladen: Pluk: fwiw, iwpriv lets you perform driver specific functions with a driver
<LostMonk> but i finally got my ubuntu cd's in the mail yesterday
<LostMonk> and am wondering which is better
<mikep> I like Ubuntu better than Mephis except for printer problems.
<Tuxicity> LostMonk, clearly Ubuntu unless maybe if you're a super-duper-newbie
<sladen> lavigj: ...like enabling 54g mode :)
<sladen> lavigj: definately worth documenting!
<LostMonk> what are the advbantages of ubuntu?
<lavigj> sladen: yeah, could be. I guess more to my point, it might be different depending on what drivers you have.
<kbrooks> HELLO?
<kbrooks> HELLO?
<LostMonk> as i have promepis beta on and no real issues
<cardador> LostMonk: they are both debian-based, but for me Ubuntu is more polished and better supported
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I boot system without a grub installed using install cd binary-1?
<Pluk> lavigj, what does iwconfig ath0 rate 12 does?
<mikep> wireless connection works in Ubuntu
<pdaoust> speakina printer problems... anyone here handy with GhostScript on Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<K-Rich> hey all
<Tuxicity> LostMonk, Ubuntu is also garanteed to stay free...
<kbrooks> ANYONE?
<LostMonk> defenite plus
<jdub> kbrooks: saying hello won't get you a useful response.
<KungFuPANDA> kbrooks: Hey.
<LostMonk> just ask your question
<kbrooks> sorry. anyway
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: you shouldn't need grub in order to install Ubuntu
<jdub> kbrooks: you might want to raise a question.
<kbrooks> i have a problem upgrading to hoary.
* K-Rich has 2 issues.
<node> lol
<LostMonk> is it more or less ram intensicve as mepis?
<Pluk> kbrooks, hoary is beta and sometimes packages dont work ... this time gimp
<lavigj> Pluk: returns an error, I tried that originally thinking it might tell it 54G mode
<MrKeuner> pdaoust/ I installed it already but w/a a grub. Now I cannot boot, naturally.
<KungFuPANDA> Does Dell Laptops hate ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Pluk, duh
<Pluk> wait for tomorrow then gimp will be fixed prollly
<pdaoust> MrKeuner... ohhh, I understand
<lavigj> BAM!
<lavigj> 54G
<jdub> KungFuPANDA: some hate linux, it seems. :)
<KungFuPANDA> D'oh.
<LostMonk> rofl
<jdub> KungFuPANDA: there's a fair amount of stuff about them in the wiki
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: you know, someone had this problem just recently. actually, I had that problem once too...
<kbrooks> hmmm. i have a quick idea
<kbrooks> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-data_2.2.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<kbrooks>  trying to overwrite `/etc/gimp/2.0/gimprc', which is also in package gimp
<Pluk> D^oh
<jdub> KungFuPANDA: i have a latitude x300, which works very nicely
<kbrooks> gimp and gimp-data conflict
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: unfortunately, I don't think anyone did find a satisfactory way of reinstalling GRUB into the boot record.
<KungFuPANDA> I'm on an inspiron 1150
<mikep> toshiba works also
<lavigj> does ubuntu have a specific script for loading my hotplug card?
<jdub> kbrooks: file a bug with the full output
<kbrooks> maybe i could remove gimp and gimp-data and reinstall both of them
<KungFuPANDA> All I get is a green screen.
<node> my sony viao also works perfectly
<Pluk> kbrooks, if you want to live risky: cd /var/cache/apt/archives and then dpkg-i --force-overwrite gimp****.deb
<MrKeuner> pdaoust/ if I can boot into it I am sure I can install grub somehow
<node> vaio even
<mikep> everything things works except printer
<jdub> kbrooks: it's just that gimp-data doesn't replace gimp
<LostMonk> what kernel is ubuntu on right now?
<jdub> (most likely)
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: hmmmmmmmmm...... hmm. do you have any LiveCDs kicking around? perhaps a Knoppix CD or something?
<Pluk> dpkg -i --force-overwrite i mean
<cardador> LostMonk: 2.6.10 i think
<jdub> LostMonk: warty ships 2.6.8.1, hoary ships 2.6.10
<Pluk> --;
<MrKeuner> yes I do but are you sure I need those? I have the ubuntu install cd.
<LostMonk> uh
<LostMonk> how do i tell which i got in the mail?
<kbrooks> Pluk, thanks.
<Pluk> yw
<MrKeuner>  just need the lilo paramaeters to boot from /dev/hda6
<jdub> LostMonk: you got warty
<kbrooks> hmmm. dependecy problems.
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: unfortunately I don't think there's a way to restore *just* GRUB from the install CD... at least, I haven't found a way yet. You need a way to boot up the computer using some other OS (a LiveCD is great for this), and chroot into your hard drive.
<jdub> LostMonk: which is the supported version
<kbrooks> a few packages are not configured yet.
<jdub> pdaoust: the install cd is 'some other os' ;)
<LostMonk> well, i heard the 2.6.10 kernel was having hardware issues anyway
<LostMonk> thats why i asked
<lavigj> hey guys, is there a place that my wireless startup script is stored?
<pdaoust> jdub: fair enough... but I've never found a way to get to a console... I don't think...
<jdub> LostMonk: we don't ship a vanilla 2.6.10
<imi> hi
<MrKeuner> pdaoust/  I won't install grub from that cd it just does not read from amd64 install one cd. I will just use that cd for booting, after that I'll download that package from the internet
<jdub> pdaoust: alt-f2
<Pluk> lavigj, /etc/network/interfaces
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: if you can get to a console, here's what you do:
<LostMonk> how ram intensive is ubuntu though?
<surgen> how do you remove the ~ in front of your username?
<pdaoust> 1) mount your main hard drive (e.g., mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1)
<imi> how can i check the info about an ip? from the command line
<crimsun> imi: what sort of info are you after?
<LostMonk> what info?
<pdaoust> 2) chroot into your hard drive (chroot /mnt/hda1 && source /etc/profile)
<Pluk> imi, with whois and host
<imi> crimsun Pluk i have vsftpd running, wanna check country, isp, etc.
<bj_> ifconfig?
<Pluk> then whois will work
<pdaoust> 3) you're now in your hard drive-installed environment. Then you can use dpkg, aptitude, any other console-mode programs, and the changes will be made to your hard drive
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: that's what works for me.
<MrKeuner> ok pdaoust thanks
<pdaoust> MrKeuner: good luck!
<lavigj> Pluk: thanks a lot.
<imi> check the ip's from the log
<imi> how does whois work? i've tried whois -h ip w/o success
<imi> i'm gonna play with whois. be back soon
<Pluk> just whois ip address
<Pluk> whois 128.4.35.396 :)
<pdaoust> anyone savvy with Ghostscript in ubuntu? I can't seem to find the devices, which should be under /usr/local/share/ghostscript
<Pluk> or whois www.ubuntu.com
<lavigj> Pluk: do you know if there is a good guide to that file that's ubuntu specific?
<Pluk> man interfaces
<surgen> anyone?
<lavigj> Pluk: doh! should have thought of that
<Pxtl> Help!  My machine is running an ATI Radeon All-in-wonder, and Ubuntu boots with the default output to the TV.  I don't know how to switch it.
<Pluk> :P
<lavigj> Pluk: thanks :)
<Pxtl> Anybody know a hotkey to switch screen output device?
<Vjaz> Pxtl: radeontool does that for laptops, but i think it might not work on a desktop
<KungFuPANDA> I think I found out what the problem with the dell inspiron is
<KungFuPANDA> It says it runs fine with an upgraded bios
<Pxtl> Vjaz - but there's no hotkey?
<KungFuPANDA> upgraded to A05
<LostMonk> cya later people
<lavigj> Pluk: any other suggestions, that didn't answer all my questions.
<lavigj> Pluk: I am tryhing to find out what options I can pass through there
<Pxtl> Radeontool would probably work for the A-I-W - I've seen the similar programs for laptop-type output to what the Radeon uses on my desktop.
* neighborlee is back (gone 05:23:57)
<imi> can someone find my server not having a domain name and not being advertised? just my home pc with a static ip
<Pxtl> The problem is that my TV's resolution makes it hard to read the screen and _find_ the Radeontool.
<Vjaz> Pxtl: well you could always bind it to some "hotkey"
<Pluk> then man iwconfig will prolly work
<Pxtl> So I was hoping for a hotkey already bound.
<Pxtl> I guess not.
<Vjaz> ah, ok
<Vjaz> well I don't think that's so generic
<Pluk> you could try to search for madwifi forums
<lavigj> Pluk: ok, thansk again
<Vjaz> Pxtl: it's quite hardware specific I think
<Pluk> they're responsible for the atheros wifi driver
<lavigj> Pluk: well, I found options on madwifi, I just didn't know if that would pass them to the card as if it were the iwpriv command
<lavigj> Pluk: if I used /etc/network/interfaces
<imi> i've put up some movies to my ftp server for a few hours (for friends) someone has hit my server, and i don't who that can be.
<Pluk> im having atheors too btw
* imi is getting scared
<lavigj> Pluk: ah ok
<Pluk> and dont have to put any options except the wireless essid
<Pluk> and my wep key ofcourse
<lavigj> Pluk: well, I do have the wireless_key in there too
<lavigj> Pluk: yeah
<imi> Pluk what do you think? vvv
<imi> i've put up some movies to my ftp server for a few hours (for friends) someone has hit my server, and i don't who that can be.
<imi> can someone find my server not having a domain name and not being advertised? just my home pc with a static ip
<Pluk> yeah imi ppl scan whole ipranges just looking for an open box
<mebaran> imi: it is not impossible
<mebaran> imi: they do scan for pc's to leech
<node> imi, did u lose it ? ;)
<Pluk> or if you have a nice 10mbit+ connection to use it as a dump for movies
<imi> mebaran the ip belongs to the university of vienna.
<Pluk> lol
<Pluk> 10mbit+
<node> so its probably 100+ ;)
<imi> my server runs on my home cable connection
<Pluk> ah ok
<imi> the doubted ip belongs to the university
<mcrandello> hi all. Anyone using the new ATI drivers?
<Pluk> well the scanner just thinks its a enu connection
<Pluk> did it get in?
<Pluk> or just knocked the door
<node> sure, my gf4 runs great on em ;)
<imi> yea, it's open for anonymus. he read a readme.txt file
<mcrandello> probably better than my r900 ;)
<mcrandello> err 9000
<mebaran> I am running the nv drivers and havent had any problems
<Pluk> mcrandello, i do have fglrx running
<mebaran> kernel update used to kill the drivers
<mebaran> now
<mebaran> they just go happily up the version latter
<mcrandello> I'm getting things about the kernel module being the wrong version
<mebaran> anoyone know why one would use modutils to update the modules loaded
<mebaran> oh
<cblack> do the stock ubuntu kernels support the tg3 driver?
<Tuxicity> jdub, how to get ndiswrapper-utils without access to Internet??
<imi> do cops sit in universities searching for illegal ftp servers? lol
<mebaran> mcrandello: make sure you boot the right kernel
<node> everyone know uni's do warez
<mebaran> that happened to me
<Pluk> cops prolly wont get acces on uni networks
<Pluk> uni admins are kinda keen on privacy
<lavigj> Pluk: I just found something. pre-up /sbin/iwpriv ath0 mode 3, added to /etc/networks/interfaces will activate G mode on a ceel.
<mcrandello> hrm
<lavigj> Pluk: I have no idea what that last word was supposed to be, lol
<Pluk> lol!
<imi> no, i mean someone looked at my server, from a university ip. i've deleted the doubted stuff since then
<Tuxicity> How to get ndiswrapper-utils without access to Internet??
<Pluk> ah i thought your ip was uni
<imi> Pluk no
<lavigj> Pluk: and I read farther to find out there's a better way... I will keep you posted
<Pluk> lots of nerds on a univ connection scanning whole ipblocks
<Pluk> thatll prolly work to set the rate 3 automatically at boot lavigj
<node> nmap 192.169.0.0/24 :)
<Pluk> but mine works at 54mbit auto so i dont think you have to set exra options
<imi> Pluk yea he looked through the files, all i had was revolution os. he prolly saw it already ;) it's deleted now, so i don't get in trouble
<Pluk> well with vsftpd it cant hurt much
* imi is going to sleep now.
<mcrandello> using 2.6 kernel
<Pluk> yeah mcrandello and X.org
<mcrandello> oh
<imi> if i get in jail, make sure to bring me a laptop with wifi, and some porn mags
<mcrandello> was using XF 4.3 and an RPM with alien.
<Pluk> :D sure will do
<imi> thanks
<mcrandello> I think I understand where I was being stupid
<lavigj> gotta restart to test this stuff
<Pluk> mcrandello, if you have a ubuntu kernel you could also install the fglrx driver from ubuntu
<Pluk> no need to alienate rpms
<bob2> win137
<mcrandello> you wouln't happen to know what to add to get access to that would you?
<mcrandello> apt get yeilds "E: Couldn't find package fglrx"
<Pluk> try apt-cache search fglrx
<Pluk> for xfree86 it will give xfree86-driver-fglrx
<mcrandello> I see...
<mcrandello> I'm still new at this debian based stuff
<Pluk> :)
<mcrandello> thanks for the help guys!
<gt500> hell0w again :D
<Tuxicity> gt500, hello friend
<gt500> Tuxicity, :D
<Tuxicity> gt500, you look in shape tonight ;)
<gt500> Well i am :D
<gt500> I wanna become a Maintainer ^_^ So , i'm creating my own page , and puttin' myself on the list :)
<Tuxicity> gt500, interesting, you'd maintain which package?
<gt500> 'cuz .. like gstplugins ... there's no divx/xvid plugin or mad plugin ...
<gt500> i think a lot off people want to listen to mp3's ...
<Tuxicity> gt500, that's true
<daniels> gt500: at the same time, you have to be very, very, very careful with legality and what we can and can't redistribute
<gt500> daniels, true .. still ..
<gt500> xvid = free ... divx = free ...
<gt500> downloading mp3's isn't legal ...
<mjr> patent-encumbered
<daniels> yes, but if they're covered by patents, then you need to tread very carefully
<gt500> hmmm :/ true again :/
<gt500> daniels, would you like to play mp3's on your machine ?
<daniels> gt500: don't really care since I buy all my CDs and then rip them to Ogg Vorbis, but if it means that we get sued up the hizzay for distributing MP3, then no
<gt500> distributiing ? who said anything about distributing ?
<cblack> hrm. what's a direct url to download an ubuntu deb? i'd like to see if the ubuntu kernel supports the tg3 module.
<daniels> gt500: well, presumably the software to play mp3s has to come from somewhere
<daniels> cblack: it does
<cblack> daniels: ahh. sweet. didn't know if they'd followed debian in removing it.
<gt500> it's a plugin so people who have mp3's on there machine can play them ..
<gt500> well , i'll see which package i'll keep up to date ...
<daniels> gt500: ok, so presumably this plugin needs to come from somewhere, yeah?
<gt500> uhu
<daniels> so someone needs to distribute it
<gt500> yeah ...
<sladen> and who does that?
<gt500> http://www.underbit.com/products/mad/
<gt500> *sigh*
<jdub> gt500: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<gt500> jdub, duh, with hoary or universe enabled ...
<jdub> gt500: it's in warty universe too
<gt500> hmmm :/
<jdub> gt500: perhaps you could better explain the problem you're having
<gt500> jdub, i'm not having any problem ...
<gt500> i just wanna become a maintainer ...
<kbrooks> me too
<jdub> put yourself on the new maintainers list
<gt500> and i read all the docs , now i'm creating my own page
<jdub> ok, cool
<kbrooks> jdub, how?
<ogra> gt500: its in universe you could learn to maintain packages and adopt it :)
<jdub> kbrooks: it's in the wiki, see new maintainers stuff
<kbrooks> jdub, please link me. ;)
<jdub> ogra: it's part of a source package in main
<jdub> kbrooks: it's easy enough to find in the wiki, dude
<gt500> jdub, it isn't in the warty release ..
<ogra> jdub: ouch
<jdub> gt500: yes, it is.
<gt500> :/
<jdub> ogra: Source: gst-plugins0.8 :-)
<ogra> gt500, kbrooks: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MaintainerCandidates
<gt500> ogra , i know , i read info ...
<ogra> jdub: :) (sure...)
<gt500> first my own page
<jdub> gt500: 'mp3' is not a really useful pitch for becoming a maintainer...
<kbrooks> In order to become a maintainer, you must first be a member of the Ubuntu project.
<kbrooks> What does that mean?
<crimsun> it means you have to become a member :-)
<ogra> gt500: if you want to be able to upload you need a valid, signed gpg key....get one
<kbrooks> how?
<gt500> jdub, it's just the whole package ... desktop stuff , art , etc ..
<gt500> kbrooks, a profile on the site
<crimsun> (e.g., 2 community council members have to vote "aye" for you, and you have to sign the CoC)
<kbrooks> 2? :|
<kbrooks> thats all?
<kbrooks> 2?
<kbrooks> no more? no less?
<kbrooks> just TWO?
<ogra> kbrooks: make a wiki page....make an contribution and let you approver in a community council meeing
<crimsun> no fewer than 2, kbrooks.
<kbrooks> a comtribution such as?
<kbrooks> s/m/t
<ogra> anything
<kbrooks> sorry if i'm being annoying
<crimsun> kbrooks: realize that just because you have those two votes does not mean you can upload any package to ubuntu :)
<ogra> make a wallpaper, writea program, make a howto wikipage etc
<ogra> kbrooks: you arent :)
<gt500> well peepz , i'm off (it's 2 am here)
<ogra> here too :)
<gt500> i live in Belgium :D
<gt500> and i'm tired ..
<Lowry> Hi
<kbrooks> crimsun,don't worry, i'll learn ubuntu by doing that :P and contributing of course
<crimsun> kbrooks: :)
<Lowry> How to I see if I have dri working?
<crimsun> Lowry: glxinfo.
<ogra> crimsun: so when will we se you on the CC agenda ?
<crimsun> ogra: in time for 25 jan :)
<Lowry> thx
<gt500> asap :p
<ogra> yay
<lavigj> is it just me, or does ubuntu not have a great package selection?
<ogra> finally
<kbrooks> CC?
<ogra> lavigj: enable universe (see the wiki how) there are 15000 pkgs
<Lowry> xfree86-dri missing on display 0,0
<ogra> kbrooks: community coulcil
<gt500> community council
<kbrooks> oh.
<ogra> concil even
<ogra> argh
<gt500> hehe
<ogra> :)
<kbrooks> council
<gt500> well peepz , i'm off , catch ya'll later ;)
<crimsun> cya, gt500.
<ogra> night from DE
<CLucas916> whats the channel for ubuntu 64 bit?
<gt500> night from BE :p
<ogra> this one :)
<CLucas916> lol ok
<lavigj> ogra: I did.
<kbrooks> CLucas916, here.
<CLucas916> anyone running a 64 bit system?
<lavigj> ogra: it just seems like everytime i try to find something that I could get as an RPM or under gentoo, I am not finding one in ubuntu
<ogra> CLucas916: yup
<crimsun> lavigj: such as?
<ogra> lavigj: the naming scheme is different sometimes
<CLucas916> or does anyone know if ubuntu64 is a pure 64 bit OS because some distros that have a 64 bit version just use a 64bit kernel but everything else is 32 bit. i dont know much on the subject but if anyone knows that would be great
<genaro> lavigj: Try apt-cache search or synaptic
<mjr> CLucas916, pure
<ogra> CLucas916: 64 bit with additional 32bit libs (for running things like ooo)
<lavigj> crimsun: nvu for one. it also seems like a lot of packages are out of date.
<lavigj> genaro: using synatic
<crimsun> lavigj: nvu has some serious packaging issues before it'll hit the repo.
<lavigj> ogra: I have tried searching for description and name. don't get me wrong, I am liking ubuntu, but it's frustrating that i am stuck on firefox .93, and other things without a lot of messing around.
<genaro> lavigj: There are instructions for installing some packages at http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<genaro> lavigj: Including nvu
<lavigj> genaro: there's one in the wiki too, for nvu. I will check out ubuntuguide's directions because the wiki ones did
<lavigj> not work for me
<ogra> lavigj: by definition stable systems recieve only security (or serious dataloss bug) updates
<genaro> lavigj: If you want the latest stuff maybe you should try debian unstable
<lavigj> ogra: how can I switch to the less stable? is there a guide for that?
<kbrooks> genaro!
<kbrooks> PLEASE!
<ogra> lavigj: know how to edit your sources.list file ?
<lavigj> ogra: I am pretty comfortable with that
<lavigj> ogra, actually, where is sources.list. I am comfortable hand editing config files, but I am new to debian/ubuntu
<ogra> lavigj: change all occurences of warty to hoary and do a dist-upgrade/smart-upgrade, but be aware, its the unstable branch
<ogra> lavigj: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lavigj> ogra ok. I may go for that...
<CLucas916> thats ogra
<lavigj> ogra, we shall see. :)
<ogra> dont forget apt-get update to refresh the package lists after editing
<lavigj> k
<neighborlee> anyone know if there is a 'update notifier' planned for ubuntu ( similar say to what FC and suse and mdk for example use ) ??
<ogra> neighborlee: its already in the unstable distribution (hoary) and works fine
<lavigj> bam! thanks for the tip about ubuntuguide.org. that guide got it going.
<jdub> neighborlee: yes, and it's called update-notifier...
<jdub> neighborlee: if you're running hoary, install it now
<dedalus> hi
<Josip> I was "updating" the system, how can I roll back to the default configuration ?
<kbrooks> okay
<Josip> because many things got fooked up
<kbrooks> i'm thinking of making a howto page
<dedalus> does anyone haave a centrino
<dedalus> ????
<Josip> yes, me
<Josip> IBM R50e 1,5GHz Centrino
<Josip> but I haven't instaleld linux on it
<CLucas916> dedalus, i do
<dedalus> i got a problem with my ipw2100
<dedalus> at my home it works
<CLucas916> dedalus, whats the prob
<Josip> can anyone help ? thanks .
<neighborlee> ogra: ah ic..very nice ;-))
<dedalus> but i can't change the channel
<CLucas916> ah
<CLucas916> its not a hardware problem btw
<neighborlee> jdub: im using warty :(
<dedalus> i think it's a problem of kernel
<ogra> neighborlee: the very nice feature is the "upgrade with CD" option it has ;)
<neighborlee> ogra:  slickkkk
<CLucas916> dedalus, the only thing i can really say is to read the manpage of whatever application your using to manage your wireless card
<Josip> anyone has an idea ?
<Josip> or maybe reinstall everything but keep the /home dir
<Josip> I can't backup it , haven't got blank cds atm
<neighborlee> ogra: hmm  is hoary stable enough for everyday ( or close thereof if not) and if so can I safely upgrade from warty ?
<ogra> neighborlee: surely not for _everybody_ but its in a quite good shape currently (which still could change though)
<kbrooks> wtf i cant login
<dedalus> CLucas916, thanks
<kbrooks> to the wiki
<CLucas916> no prob
<neighborlee> ogra: yeah
<kbrooks> is that so? i want ruby
<kbrooks> but i isnt available
<jdub> kbrooks: it'll be in universe
<kbrooks> jdub, not ruby  or libruby
<kbrooks> irb
<ogra> irb - Interactive Ruby (irb) ?
<ogra> or irb1.6 - Interactive Ruby (irb) 1.6.x ?
<kbrooks> 1.8
<JConnell> apt-get install irb1.8
<ogra> or irb1.8 - Interactive Ruby (for Ruby 1.8) :)
<jdub> they're all in hoary
<poppo> greetings,  is instalation cd autorun ?
<kbrooks> what?
<ogra> kbrooks: but i'm on hoary
<jdub> irb == irb 1.8.1 in hoary
<ogra> kbrooks: btw: bugfixing/tracking is one of the best contributions you could do
<kbrooks> i didnt completely upgrade to hoary
<ogra> huh ?
<kbrooks> i'm still on warty
<ogra> so what means completely ?
<swim> how can I install hoary x86_64? i take it there is no full iso available.
<ogra> swim: this would be bd, then i couldnt work now....
<ogra> bad even
<swim> what?
<kbrooks> swim, really simple
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/release/warty-install-amd64.iso
<ogra> swim ^^^
<swim> thats warty ogra isnt it? I said hoary
<kbrooks> get that, install it
<kbrooks> and upgrade to hoary
<dedalus> how can i do to use make menuconfig to recompile my kernel
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-2/hoary-install-amd64.iso
<dedalus> i'm not accustomed of ubuntu
<swim> kbrooks, simply by changing all the apt repositories to hoary ?
<ogra> swim: yup
<kbrooks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-1/hoary-install-amd64.iso
<kbrooks> or that.
<ogra> swim: ut you could also help testing the install cd
<swim> wait which  is better? upgrade or use the image?
<ogra> but even
<dedalus> it seems that the gcc is too old
<MrKeuner> hi, trying to install ubuntu on amd64. somehow grub installation quit because stage1 could not be read. Now I have a finished installed of ubuntu without a grub. How can I boot the new system using the ubuntu installation CD?
<ogra> swim: the installer cd is a test version, the warty cd is stable do it as you like....if you use the install cd, please report bugs
<kbrooks> ffs
<swim> i mean as far as using hoary, is it just as good to install via the beta iso, or upgrading via a warty iso?
<ogra> swim: ah, and take array2,thats newe... (there are also daily images)
<swim> ogra where are the daily images?
<benattar> Is there anyone offically associated with ubuntu's developement team?  The managing engineer in our datacenter would like to setup an official ubuntu mirror and I'd like to put him in touch with you folks
<ogra> swim: i didnt try the difference here, but the array cd may contain bugs, while the warty cd may not support as much HW
<benattar> I couldn't find any info on setting up an official mirror on the projects webpage
<kbrooks> you know, i'll create a bittorrent of ubuntu
<Tuxicity> benattar, ask jdub
<swim> ogra understood,  where are the daily images?
<ogra> swim: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<swim> thx
<ogra> swim: erm, and there is a weekly dvd ;)
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/weekly-dvd/
<kbrooks> why weekly
<kbrooks> MrKeuner, use the live cd.
<Tuxicity> kbrooks why u ask?
<Tuxicity> kbrooks cause its a freakin dvd, i suppose!
<jdub> kbrooks: because the dvd build is pretty chunky
<kbrooks> Tuxicity, please be respectful.
<Tuxicity> kbrooks, j/k
<jdub> kbrooks: and having it changing a lot would not be useful for mirrors, etc.
<jdub> not that anyone should be mirroring hoary daily/weeklies
<kbrooks> jdub, and by chunky do you mean 'huge'?
<jdub> kbrooks: huge and a lot of work for the machines to create
<swim> ogra, should I go for the: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-1/hoary-install-amd64.iso    or the:   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/hoary-install-amd64.iso  ?
<Tuxicity> jdub, benattar wanted to speak to a Ubuntu "official"
<kbrooks> how do i fid out if i have truly installed hoary
<kbrooks> find*
<ogra> swim: in any case take array2 not array1 if you take the array cd....but i think its relatively safe to take the daily....(dont bet e if i'm wrong)
<benattar> jdub, the managing engineer here in our datacenter would like information on setting up an official ubuntu mirror
<redfun> new kernel. cool. I'm going to try it out because the previous one didn't fair very well for me. :P I'm still wth Linux heaven 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<benattar> we have quite a bit of bandwidth (multiple OC192)
<kbrooks> jdub, your name backwards is: budj
<kbrooks> :P
<swim> ogra, I dont really know what you mean by array 1 or 2...
<ogra> swim: look at the first url you posted above
<kbrooks> Guardiann, i am not a bot.
<Guardiann> i was going to let you know
<swim> oh duh ogra sorry
<ogra> :)
<Guardiann> but sorry
<mazzabr> sometimes I feel bad, I usually come here only to ask :o)
<kbrooks> Guardiann, its easy to do names backwards for me.
<jdub> benattar: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<mazzabr> but I'll still ask :o)
<kbrooks> for example my name backwards is
<redfun> lots of brazucas (brazilian guys) getting by here. cool
<mazzabr> about pr command.
<ik-G4> hi
<ametade> Hi everybody
<jdub> redfun: brazucas is an awesome word
<Guardiann> very amazing talent kbrooks
<redfun> hey portuga :P
<ametade> I'm a Ubuntu user from Portugal
<kbrooks> skoorB elyK
<mazzabr> I can't understand the --columns=N
<poppo> guys ,  is ubuntu cd bootable ?
<mazzabr> $ pr --columns=N
<kbrooks> poppo, yeah
<Guardiann> poppo yes
<redfun> jdub, indeed :P
<kbrooks> live cd and install cd, yes.
<poppo> cool .
<dedalus> i would like to use make menuconfig to recompile my kernel
<ametade> Are you from Portugal Redfun?
<kbrooks> dedalus, and?
<dedalus> but i got a gcc prob
<poppo> why  are  good guys from ubuntu sendin 10 cds ?
<dedalus> i think
<redfun> ametade, not really. I'm from brazil as well. :-)
<kbrooks> Guardiann, thanks btw for the compliment
<dedalus> how can i upgrade it
<mazzabr> redfun, #ubuntu-br
<genaro> poppo: becouse it is as expensive as 1
<mazzabr> redfun, we can talk in portuguese
<genaro> dedalus: what kind of problem?
<dedalus> i would like to install  a more recent version of gcc
<kbrooks> dedalus, state your problem
<dedalus>  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<dedalus> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<dedalus> make[1] : *** [scripts/basic/fixdep]  Erreur 127
<genaro> dedalus: I'm not sure installing a newer gcc for compiling the kernel is a good idea
<kbrooks> going overboard wont do
<kbrooks> genaro, it isn't.
<ogra> dedalus: there is o compiler at all
<ogra> no even
<kbrooks> ogra: are you saerious
<ogra> dedalus: install the build-essential package
<genaro> dedalus: Try installing gcc in the first place. Try "sudo apt-get install kernel-package"
<ogra> dedalus:  gcc: command not found
<dedalus> thanks a lot and really sorry
<ogra> dedalus: is quite an easy error :)
<kbrooks> dedalus, for what?
<genaro> dedalus: nothing to be sorry of
<ogra> dedalus: why do you recompile ?
<genaro> dedalus: The default install has not a lot in development tools
<dedalus> i know but i was under debian before
<dedalus> and i had it
<dedalus> so i didn't take care
<dedalus> i want to recompile to install ndiswrapper and activating other option
<ogra> dedalus: you should better take the ubuntu package for that
<dedalus> cause everything works except iwconfig channel
<dedalus> i have ndiswrapper
<ogra> ah, ok
<sladen> genaro: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dedalus> i'm with you wireless lol
<ogra> heh
<kbrooks> genaro, and type in your user password
<genaro> build-essential is for building packages, not kernels
<sladen> genaro: a CD is limited to 650MB.  IIRC, gcc and friends are actually shipped on the CD, but not installed (limited number of desktop users need C Compiliers...)
<mazzabr> can't figure out what this command really does: $ pr --columns=10 test.txt
<mazzabr> what does it do?
<genaro> sladen: They are in hte cds but they are not installed by default
<sladen> genaro: it depends on 'minor' things like 'make' and 'gcc', which you'll probably find are quite helpful
<ogra> mazzabr: man pr ?
<kbrooks> mazzabr, man pr
<mazzabr> already tried.
<ogra> pr - convert text files for printing
<kbrooks> mazzabr, re read it
<mazzabr>        -COLUMN, --columns=COLUMN
<mazzabr>               output COLUMN columns and print columns down, unless -a is used.
<mazzabr>               Balance number of lines in the columns on each page.
<kbrooks> brb.
<ogra> mazzabr: so it converts the txt to a file with 10 columns per page i guess
<genaro> slalen: That's the whole point of kernel-package: make, gcc, etc.
<kbrooks> i'm restarting xchat.
<dedalus> other question since i remember it
<mazzabr> ogra: but it is truncating phrases.
<dedalus> how to disable system bip
<kbrooks> yay
<kbrooks> finally
<kbrooks> i'm on hoary
<Ex-Asleep> yay
<veristead> i'm determining if i want to install ubuntu on my laptop
<veristead> or my desktop
<veristead> cnt decide
<ogra> kbrooks: did you already reboot after the upgrade ?
<genaro> veristead: What packages do you need?
<Pluk> why noy both veristead ? :)
<Pluk> not*
<veristead> pluk thought about it... the only thing is if i do my laptop i won't be able to have all the stuff i have on it now
<genaro> veristead: Remember Ubuntu is very gnome centered. If you need somethink from KDE things can get a little frustrating
<veristead> genaro: cnt KDE compile on it?
<genaro> veristead: How large is your hard drive?
<Tuxicity> veristead, this is a personal decision
<veristead> only 10GB
<veristead> i need to save some for OS X though
<ogra> genaro: whats your prob with kde in ubuntu ?
<veristead> if i want to have OS X
<ogra> genaro: 3.2 is in warty 3.3 in hoary
<veristead> Panther takes up a shit load
<genaro> veristead: You can compile KDE, but the point of a precompiled distro is not having to do so...
<veristead> of space
<veristead> genaro this is true.. as is i have KDE compiled on top of Apple's X-Windows system (X11)
<genaro> ogra: I have no problem, it is not as supported a gnome
<kbrooks> ogra, DO i have to reboot
<Guardiann> yes kbrooks
<ogra> genaro: it will be, there is the kubuntu project that cares for it :)
<Pluk> kbrooks, you prolly got a new kernel
<Vjaz> kubuntu, ugh, what a name
<kbrooks> i dont think i did.
<ogra> kbrooks: sure, you got a new kernel
<kbrooks> ogra, really...
<kbrooks> hm. ok, i'll reboot.
<ogra> kbrooks: to make a new kernel work you need to reboot
<Vjaz> I wonder if people these days reject name starting with K for their projects because people would think that it's a KDE project...
<swim> so ogra you use hoary x86_64 ?
<ogra> swim: yup
<swim> ogra its ok?
<ogra> swim: the only disadvantage are missing flash and java plugin....but thats to blame macromedia and sun....
<Pluk> ogra you can have java
<ogra> Pluk: plugin
<swim> do you happen to use wireless?
<Pluk> yeah plugin
<ogra> swim: not the buildin broadcom of this lappie... :(
<Vjaz> How good is Ubuntu's support for power management currently?
<ogra> Pluk: url ?
<kbrooks> rebooted.
<Tuxicity> ogra, if a package is only available as 32-bit, will it work on x86_64?
<Pluk> ogra, im looking for it its somehwere on the ubuntuforums
<Pluk> i have it running on another box here
<ogra> Tuxicity: if it is compiled on amd64 ... probably...(there are 32bit libs to support that)
<kbrooks> hmmmm
<swim> ogra, ndiswrapper 1.0 rc3 has 64bit support now
<Pluk> ogra, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537&highlight=java
<swim> and there are drivers for broadcom 64bit now
<ogra> swim: great, i will try it....
<Pluk> blackdown.org has a x86_64 java
<dedalus> do you know how to disable system bips
<veristead> i g2g
<veristead> cya tommorrow
<swim> ogra, yah ive used it it works :)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i'll try it... currently i have no tome to fiddle with my system, i need it to work....but on the weekend :)
<ogra> swim: thanks for the hint :)
<swim> ogra, yah supper cool
<|QuaD-> heh... does anyone else have a problem with numlock turning off in hoary?
<dedalus> bye guys it 3am here
<dedalus> i'm starting to be tired
<dedalus> thanks a lot
<ogra> dedalus: here too :)
<dedalus> ogra from where ???
<ogra> but you remind me...
<ogra> .de
<dedalus> ok
<ogra> you ?
<dedalus> france
<ogra> bonsoir :)
<dedalus> gute nacht
<ogra> oui, et bonne nuit
<ogra> night all :)
<ik-G4> salut
<dedalus> tu parles franais ???
<ik-G4> oui
<dedalus> france
<dedalus> ???
<ik-G4> oui
<swim> ogra, you wouldnt happen to know how easy it will be to install on an hdd that already has linux distro on it ? (archlinux) Id like to dual boot archlinux, and ubuntu x86_64
<dedalus> d'ou
<dedalus> ??
<swim> ogra, where are you?
<kbrooks> swim, easy enough
<Guardiann> kbrooks did you get hoary going
<kbrooks> ffs
<kbrooks> yeah
<kbrooks> rebooted
<Guardiann> very good
<swim> kbrooks, is there a howto ? or...
<setite> why wont gaim direct-connect with AM
<setite> AIM
<setite> is there a linux aim client that works
<setite> what abotu skype
<setite> anyone>?!
<Tuxicity> setite, well gaim works for me, though I dont have an AIM account, just Yahoo and MSN
<setite> yea it works through MSN... but not on AIM
<setite> i dont think its been implemented because i dont see a direct connect button
<swim> kbrooks, where are you? :)
<setite> but when i get a request it fails
<setite> ill get skype
<setite> whoa nvm
<setite> internet telephone
<setite> i thought it was a chat thingy
<optyk> both
<Tuxicity> setite, AIM not implemented in gaim? it started as an AIM client, should work?
<setite> no aim direct connect
<Tuxicity> setite, oh, dont know that
<swim> kbrooks, Ill brb then you can tell me :)
<zenrox> setite,  the aim part of gaim is direct connected every time
<setite> not direct connected to other users
<zenrox> setite,  yes when availible
<zenrox> you just dont nodice it
<zenrox> notice it
<blag> does anyone know what kernel version ubuntu 4.10 ships with?
<setite> nah i think your confused
<setite> direct connect requires a dialog requesting it
<setite> with it you can send files through the IM box... and longer IMs... etc etc
<blag> that would be the version of the linux kernel.....
<zenrox> setite,  ok i am but that ant implemeted yet in it tho it might be in the cvs
<lotmr> hi, im having some trouble installing unbuntu (just got my CD's) on a Athlon XP 2000+ with 512mb PC133 ram and a older CD drive. When I boot from CD i get a kernel panic, specifically "No init found." how can i remedy this. (This computer currently has debian installed)
<setite> ok thats possible
<setite> but how old is gaim
<setite> because direct connect is old and should have been implemented by now
<zenrox> setite,  probly ya 4 years old or more
<zenrox> setite,  thats a good question to put on gaim's forums
<blag> have you tried boot options lotmr?
<setite> i cant be the first person to ask though
<blag> anyone know which version of the linux kernel ubuntu 4.10 ships with?
<HrdwrBoB> 2.6.8.2
<HrdwrBoB> 2.6.8.1
<lotmr> i dont know what init= should point too
<HrdwrBoB> that one
<pwnz3r> g'day people
<zenrox> setite,  might find a way to get it to work
<blag> hm
<blag> thanks
<thully>  /leave #ubuntu
<genaro> chau
<genaro> good nights
<mojo_> Hi!  Has anyone just upgraded (hoary) to xorg server and the new ati xorg-fglrx drivers?  I did but it appears that MESA is running my OpenGL.  Can anyone help with the config?
<setite> MESA? or VESA
<mojo_> MESA
<melazyboy> mojo_: Having same problem -- ill get back when i have solution
<setite> perhaps i should upgrade it
<melazyboy> Haukkari: And running glxgears outputs error about dmi
<setite> since im using 1.0.0 instead of the current 1.1.1
<lotmr> er can anyone help me with my kernel panic? ("No init found.
<blag> if you are running ubuntu 4.10 please go to a shell and type "cat /proc/version" and tell me what your linux version is... thanks!
<melazyboy> Mojo: And running glxgears outputs error about dmi
<mojo_> Mesa is the software OpenGL renderer library.  The fglrx driver should be doing the 3D in hardware
<mojo_> glxgears... hang on
<lotmr> wtf i just tried it for the 10th time and it works all of a sudden...
<lotmr> wierd
<Tuxicity> mojo_, ATI released new drivers?
* ycco is installing ubuntu on yet another machine!
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: Yar the 17th
<pwnz3r> Hey, does anyone know how to get the Audigy 2 LS going in Ubuntu?
<setite> i dont see any AIM related bugfixes in the changelog
* lotmr is installing a stripped down ubuntu on my server right now!
<setite> pwnz3r it should work
<pwnz3r> I forget the module names since I have not compiled ALSA as a module forever.
<ycco> lotmr: right on
<blag> if you are running ubuntu 4.10 please go to a shell and type "cat /proc/version" and tell me what your linux version is... thanks!
<ycco> nomasteryoda: boo
<mojo_> Tuxicity: Yes, ATI just released new drivers for XFree86 AND X.Org xservers.  ALSO - They released x86_64 versions as well.
<pwnz3r> setite: It seems to not be working for my friend.
<melazyboy> blag: uname -r, or kernelversion are better ways =D
<mojo_> I think they came out on the 17th
<pwnz3r> Oh well, I suppose we just load modules and go from there.
<ycco> nomasteryoda: you ever talk to Kelly's Mom lately?  Make sure to tell her to tell Kelly to call us and stuff. :)  give her my email address:   occy@occy.net
<mojo_> melazyboy: Is glxgears a stand alone prog?  The Gears and Gears (Planetary) screen savers run for me, just dog-slow 'cause of the software OpenGL rendering
<mojo_> pwnz3r: When I installed Warty it detected my Audigy2 ZS Platinum Pro and installed the emu10k1 drivers auto-magically
<melazyboy>  mojo_ Glxgears i a very shitty demo of glrendering it outpouts framerates to the console, and the rule of thumb is if your not getting AT LEAST 1k than something is screwed up im not concered with FPS though now, im more consered with extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<blag> i don't care how you do it...i just need the full version number ;)
<CLucas916> can someone be kind enough to send me their sources.list?
<CLucas916> for warty
<blag> melazyboy: actually kernelversion doesn't list the full name
<blag> so i guess no one in #ubuntu is actually running the newest version of Ubuntu Linux! WOW!
<mojo_> pwnz3r: I also managed to get the remote working with lirc.  The trick is you have to pass an initialization string to the midi channel to get the external box reading the ir input
<melazyboy> blag I am on hoary
<melazyboy> blag: How ever i don't know what version of ubuntu im using =/ i broke the desktop meta package
<Pluk> just tuned in again and running hoary
* ycco goes for a quick round of supertux
<ycco> ugh
<ycco> that was quick
<ycco> heh
* ycco sees who is on bzflag
<Tuxicity> mojo_, are they available for Warty?
<blag> netsplit?
<Pluk> yupz
<melazyboy> mojo_: Type this in console as root 'modprobe fglrx' tell me what is outputted
<mojo_> melazyboy: Okay... I ran fglrxinfo and it gave me that same error, but I was not sure if that was right.  Is that command for the xorg server or just the xfree86 one?  I am not sure
<CLucas916> can someone be kind enough to send me their sources.list?
<CLucas916> for warty
<mojo_> Tuxicity, I have upgraded to Hoary for some time.  So I don't know
<blag> i would Clucass but i can't boot into mine because i don't the linux kernel version for 4.10
<melazyboy> mojo_: either glxgears is universal
<CLucas916> lol
<blag> uname -r
<mojo_> melazyboy:  I get nuthin!  No response when I type that (with or without sudo)
<blag> type into a shell running ubuntu 4.10 and tell me what it says! it'
<blag> it's easy!!!!
<Tuxicity> CLucas916, here if u wish
<melazyboy> mojo_: Type lsmod and tell me if you see fglrx listed
<CLucas916> Tuxicity, it failed. the router probably blocked the port
<CLucas916> Tuxicity, could u send it through email?
<melazyboy> mojo_: lsmod | grep fglrx
<mojo_> melazyboy: lsmod lists it first, size  229568  used by 0
<blag> is anyone here runny The Warty Warthog?
<Tuxicity> CLucas916, I'll put it on pastebin
<mojo_> melazyboy: i can't walk and chew gum that fast ;-)
<CLucas916> Tuxicity, thank you
<melazyboy> mojo_: Your driver is installed then, your one step ahaid of me --  edit your xorg.conf file read the driver being used by your video card
<mojo_> melazyboy: Okay.  even on root terminal modprobe gives no response.  Yes, the driver is loaded.  What am I looking for in the xorg.conf file?
<mojo_> Section "Device"
<mojo_> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9800 Pro (R350 NH)"
<mojo_> 	Driver		"ati"
<mojo_> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<mojo_> EndSection
<melazyboy> boom
<mojo_> FROM THE /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Tuxicity> CLucas916, there u go, some lines are supposed to be on 1 line, be carefull
<melazyboy> change the driver from ati to xorg, hold ctrl alt and hit backspace, login and try again
<melazyboy> err
<melazyboy> no
<mojo_> xorg?
<melazyboy> from ati to fglrx
<melazyboy> sry
<mojo_> yeah, i woulda thought fglrx too,
<mojo_> he he
<melazyboy> not thinking trying to fix my slightly more complex problem of doom
<mojo_> okay i will (hopefully) be back in a few...
<CLucas> Tuxicity, sorry about that
<CLucas> is it on pastebin now?
<kbrooks> netsplit o.o
<mojo__> melazyboy u there?
<Tuxicity> CLucas, it is
<melazyboy> always.
<melazyboy> mojo: always.
<Tuxicity> CLucas, u might want to comment out some of the repos, it's not my original sources.list, i added some repos
<mojo__> okay... lemme check my settings.  That ctrl-alt-bs was a violent shutdown, man.
<CLucas> Tuxicity, ok. thank u
<Tuxicity> CLucas, np
<mojo__> root@alembic:/home/tlepes # fglrxinfo
<mojo__> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mojo__> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<mojo__> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<mojo__> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<melazyboy> mojo__: Yes i aucutally had a problem with that as well today, that seems to be a new problem to my most recent dist-upgrade, devel distros have to love them -- thats supposed to restart xwindows
<melazyboy> mojo__: Awesome type glxgears
<melazyboy> mojo__: If you don't have it apt-get install glxgears
<mojo__> glxgears popped up a little window with insanely-fast spinning gears...
<mojo__> 14967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2993.400 FPS
<melazyboy> mojo__: Awesome, read to me what is outputted by the console
<melazyboy> There we go
<melazyboy> mojo__: Your set
<melazyboy> mojo__: Thats the card im using as well im excited
<mojo__> melazyboy:  Yeah, thanks for the help.  I am excited too... I wanted to use xorg server because it supports alpha compositing
<KlingElf> Hey all
<mojo__> melazyboy:  Also, I have Ubuntu64 installed on another partition, so now I can go 64-bit with ATI support!  YAY (fina-fn-ly) ATI!!!!
<KlingElf> No matter how I try to format the partition that I want to install Ubuntu on, it refuses to. When I format for Ext2 through the debian installer, it says that there are errors, when I know there aren't any. When I try to format with the Ubuntu installer itself, it gives me errors
<KlingElf> Anybody have experience with this before?
<melazyboy> mojo__: BTW don't ever look at fglrx, ive been doing this for a long time, and insanely fast usually equates to somewhere over 300fps, its hard to judge different levels of insanely fast =D xorg is in my opinion just gimmick
<CLucas> whats the difference between multiverse and universe with the sources.list?
<melazyboy> mojo__: ATI blows, ill never buy another card from them, and thats my troll worthy comment of the day!
<Tuxicity> CLucas, Universe is Debian unstable, Multiverse has some non-free stuff, i think
<mojo__> melazyboy: i just said insanely fast 'cuz the gears were spinnin wild in the window.  I've never seen glxgears (other than the screensaver version) before to know how it runs otherwise.
<CLucas> Tuxicity, whats multiverse?
<melazyboy> mojo__: its not fair why won't mine work =/
<mojo__> melazyboy: what do you mean by xorg is a gimmick????
<mojo__> melazyboy: i only installed from sources with synaptic/apt
<scoon> KlingElf, have you tried to boot from a live cd and fsck the partition you want to use ?
<melazyboy> mojo__: it has a few new fetures which nothing other than a bloated window manager would botherwith, and a slightly modified license -- and so the world ends
<Tuxicity> CLucas, "Software in the "multiverse" component has not been determined to be Free Software."
<CLucas> ohhh
<mojo__> melzay: so xorg is bloaty?  I thought it was a rewrite of xfree86 to modularize it or something.  I guess I don't really get the relationship between the two then.  Is there any other FOSS alternative?
<bob2> melazyboy: how is it bloated?
<KlingElf> scoon: Yup. Checks out clean
<mojo__> melazyboy: I was considering xorg with Xfce4 as a lean, mean desktoppin machine setup...  hmmmm....
<daniels> yeah, that driver support for newly-released cards is totally gimmicky
<scoon> KlingElf, why not try and format it with the live cd and see if that won't help you thru your install troubles
<mojo__> hey, my radeon 9800 pro is working with xorg.  that's a gimmick i can live with...
<CLucas> what are some good ubuntu mirrors for sources.list?
<melazyboy> mojo__: Its not bloated, it is modularized by my understanding, but who cares if your menus have 15 different levels of transparency with alpha fading and adv. lighting effects, personally i prefer the white on black menus, that render instantly rather than that, now granted i can have my cake and eat it too on xorg, meaning i can have it my way at no extra cost to you having it your way, but for me those fetures will never be used.
<bob2> melazyboy: disable composite then
<Tuxicity> CLucas, the official ones (in my sources.list) are fast
<KlingElf> scoon: I've tried through the Debian installer, had a clean ext2 partition set up, can't get more simple. When I tried to mount it in the installer, it claimed that it had errors or somesuch
<scoon> melazyboy, and since they are "modules" that get loaded on demand, not using them does not cost you any resource so there is no bloatware.
<mojo__> melazy: well then thats a nice thing that it's modular... that is the point, right? to keep it lean for those who want it, and give just the xtras ppl want to the ones who want 'em????  What's not to like?
<melazyboy> scoon: is that not what i just said...
<daniels> xorg isn't modularised yet
<CLucas> Tuxicity, yah i just want more
<mojo__> melazy: I am not a bloat-fan, but I am runnin an Athalon64 and 1Gb of system memory and a video card with hardware 3D and 128Mb memory... Why have all that if I can't enjoy somethin pretty?
<Tuxicity> CLucas, dont think there are others
<CLucas> oh really?
<setite> whoo sudo su
<daniels> (i think this discussion is now offtopic here tho -- try #xorg)
<setite> finally figured out how to get to root
<Tuxicity> CLucas, well maybe the ones that are on ubuntu.com/download
<melazyboy> mojo__: Its not that i don't like it, it's just that for me, someone who thinks gnome is a bloated UI, stands to get no benefit from xorg, the conf files are the EXACT same (afaik) the benchmarks for what i do are the exact same -- i don't even think the newist version of gnome utilizes the new xorg fetures, i think only kde utilizes them as of now
<daniels> melazyboy: (the driver support in terms of how many cards are supported is a lot better, and there are roughly a hojillion bugfixes)
<bob2> setite: sudo -
<bob2> s
<mojo__> melazyboy: I'm a command-line vet with Amiga and dos before there WAS a MSWindows... but I am a visual person too... the extra bits of the alpha channel, I can afford that.  It's really a cheap hardware trick and not so bloaty as you might imagine.
<melazyboy> didn't know about the hojillion bugfixes, Xfree worked fine for me, xorg is new -- i use it for that, most that use it use it because of that, not because of new fetures, I don't know anything about futher support for graphics cards, i thought everything that is supported under xorg works with xfree, ATI releases their drivers for both, and they suck at life, so i just assumed all manufatures would do the same thing
<mojo__> melazy:  Well we may agree on Gnome... but I am open minded.  That is why I am now gonna give Xfce4 a try.  If you haven't, you should check it out.  They share your bloat-free sentiments as a core philosophy (so they say, anyway).  And they support xorg compoxiting anyway.  Go figure?
<bob2> my main complaint about xfce is that it looks like CDE
<bob2> which is a horrible thing for me to say, but someone needs to tell them
<melazyboy> mojo__: (Die hard fan of *box, =/) no offense to those who prefer other OS, to every man his own.
<melazyboy> err UI*
<CLucas> is kde available for ubuntu
<mojo__> melazyboy - I must agree that ATI, at least the company, really sucks for the most part.  But I think there hardware (at the time our cards were new, anyway) was really superb.  The nvidia stuff depended WAY too much on the CPU - at least back then (last year, lol, so long ago)
<CLucas> (really dumb question)
<bob2> CLucas: yes, but not supported
<melazyboy> mojo__: Did you do a dist-upgrade today im experiencing a very weird problem
<melazyboy> mojo__: I open two copies of firefox, close one, and both close
<CLucas> bob2, ahh ok thanks
<CLucas> im startin to like gnome anyways
<mojo__> melazyboy: But ati support.. well.. I _guess_ I should be grateful they finally gave up xorg and x86_64 drivers.  But man, it took them long enough.
<mojo__> melazy: yes, i dist-upgraded
<melazyboy> hrm that was very odd.
<mojo__> no, the second stays open.
<melazyboy> mojo__: It stopped that was funny, before i opened a nautilus window, when i would open two windows of firefox and close one both would close
<bob2> melazyboy: close or quit?
<mojo__> melazyboy: i learned a long time ago on a helpdesk somewhere.. 20% of all problems refuse to manifest when a tech is near
<mojo__> melazyboy: it's like they have esp, and know someone is lookin
<kbrooks> manifest?
<mojo__> he he
<kbrooks> cause to show?
<kbrooks> cause to.....say?
<kbrooks> what does it mean
<mojo__> kbrooks, yes, to show.  look it up at www.dictionary.com.
<NetwrkMonkey> gag i work at a helpdesk
<Vjaz> Is it a known bug in Warty that the keyboard layout doesn't get set for X?
<mojo__> kbrooks... I learned a long time ago that what people call "problems" in tech support are really "symptoms".  The problem is not known until you find root-cause
<NetwrkMonkey> sigh people don't even know how to resize a window
<mojo__> So i talk in terms of symptoms manifesting
<melazyboy> NetwrkMonkey: i remember having that problem way back when i first started w/ linux, you could only resize from the bottom right corner
<kbrooks> melazyboy, when did you start with linux
<kbrooks> what distro
<melazyboy> kbrooks: Suse
<kbrooks> melazyboy, did gnome or kde exist at that moment
<melazyboy> kbrooks: long, long time ago, when i freshman in highschool someone bought a copy online i remember the stupid looking green lizzard which at then looked EXACTLY like the giko lizzard =/
<kbrooks> ah high school
<kbrooks> melazyboy, and did you buy it?
<mojo__> Netwrkmonkey, helpdesk life can be frustrating.  The real skill set is dealing with people w/o making them feel intimidated.  I learnt that dealing with pharmacists.  These 60 year old guys didn't know jack shit about a PC, but you had to let them know you respected them.  I mean, what the heck do YOU know about their business?  They have a PhD, for heaven's sake!
<KlingElf> No matter how I try to format the partition that I want to install Ubuntu on, it refuses to. When I format for Ext2 through the debian installer, it says that there are errors, when I know there aren't any. When I try to format with the Ubuntu installer itself, it gives me errors
<KlingElf> Any ideas?
<melazyboy> kbrooks: That i don't remember, suse was my first distro, and i remember having that problem -- it happens to most people who start off without using a modern UI
<kbrooks> melazyboy, cool. what distro are you on now
<melazyboy> kbrooks: No i didn't but i still have it lieing around someone i probably gave him a copy of starcraft for it for it something i single handedly made starcraft go gold
<mojo__> KlingElf: Just curious, but why ext2 instead of ext3?
<KlingElf> Only thing I could get the Debian installer to do
<melazyboy> kbrooks: My favorite distro is debian, but i don't suggest it to anyone, I suggest Ubuntu its remarkable, I think ubuntu stands as the biggest threat to Microsofts desktop os market what they have done is incredable
<NetwrkMonkey> yeah true
<KlingElf> I also did ext3 with Partition Magic, but I got the same results
<NetwrkMonkey> most of my caller's don't bother me
<kbrooks> melazyboy, i agree with you. ;)
<NetwrkMonkey> it's the people i have to deal with on my side of the phone
<NetwrkMonkey> and the people who have to fix the programs
<NetwrkMonkey> can be reall arses
<msh_> hi
<mojo__> melazy: we need a one-click script to find and install the proprietary media formats to be 'competitive' with windows.  decss, mp3, etc. must be easy for a noob to get and setup
<msh_> does anyoen here use mutt as their primary email client?
<mojo__> msh_ no, but I've heard of mutt.  I use thunderbird.
<melazyboy> kbrooks: The great thing about ubuntu, what really makes it shine, is they relise most users don't know or care how their computer runs, they are fed up with windows, and they might want to dabble in linux, they want an easy install, and if given an option they will just slam enter -- take the options away from them, thats going the be the key to ubuntus success everything should be able to be reconfigured, but everything should pre
<melazyboy> mojo__: we have that, VLC
<mojo__> networkmonky - yeah, people in general are pretty capable of being asses.  But that's a our society for ya...  nothin you can quickly patch and upgrade
<KlingElf> Well, there are ways...they're just not leagal in most countries...
<mojo__> melazy: I was always really fond of the Amiga's philosophy of serving both... point and click if you want, but if you want, the full os power at command line is there
<mojo__> I thought ubuntu was set up with gstreamer.  Or is VLC working over gstreamer?  I am not sure on what VLC is about
<jdub> vlc is a totally different thing
<jdub> the apps included/supported are gstreamer apps
<mojo__> KlingElf... LOL there are ways....
<melazyboy> mojo__: VLC is a program that emulates many propretary codecs without using .dlls, such as WMV9, regional DVD support, it stands to be the single easiest interface to use, but remains unpopular because most prefer a pretty skin over functionality (refrains from snide kde comment)
<mojo__> melazy: so, like, there is xine, there is gstreamer, and now there is vlc frameworks?
<melazyboy> mojo__: VLC works with a pure ALSA system, which mplayer currently still does not (without oss emulation) (but will in the next version), VLC plays all of the formats mplayer plays, or so i have found, and it does so in the default binary
<Quest-Master> Is VLC better than MPlayer?
* mojo__ steppin afk, bbiaf
<melazyboy> Im not sure how vlc fits into the picture of xine and gstreamer, VLC is independant from both of them (afaik) so i would assume that is a correct statement.
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, i dont get it, VLC doesnt need the propriatary codecs??
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: I prefer it, it lacks a bloated skin, has a wonderfull GUI option interface, supports SMB streaming/playback, and most all formats, its what i suggest when i hear -- What can i use to play movies on linux like WMV9. ( i assume with a question as such the user won't be able to compile mplayer )
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: No, they have reverse engineered and created their own.
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: see dvdbob on slashdot. i hope i got that name right, he is the coverman for the Video LAN organization
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, can it play .rm Real Media files?
<Quest-Master> melazyboy: interesting.
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: Yes.
* mojo__ back
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: Why don't you just apt-get it and try it, its not a big download
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, should I apt-get "vlc" or "gnome-vlc" or what?
<KlingElf> Hrm...Seems I'm not the only one with this problem...https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5549
<Quest-Master> I am currently using MPlayer but have heard a ton about vlc
<kbrooks> Tuxicity, apt-cache search it
<mojo__> melazy... well, i may just try it to get some derned thing working.  somehow my install got gerflubbed with the last dist-upgrade or something, I don't know.. but totem immediately quites with a "resource busy or unavailable" message.  Real fn helpful there... and install of MPlayer freezes on "play".  Grrrr......
<mojo__> But: I have just dist-upgraded again so maybe it will work... have not even tried it yet.  Hang on...
<Tuxicity> kbrooks, im in synaptic, i know what packages are available, but which should I get?
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: Your choice, i would just get vlc
<mojo__> GRRRR
<mojo__> Totem still balks
<melazyboy> mojo__: Totem is trash imho
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, i will try
<Quest-Master> I agree, melazyboy
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, it's not so much Totem, but xine
<Quest-Master> I hate Totem.
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: vlc is a meta package it has all of those other gtk/gnome/alsa etc i just apt-get install vlc, i never even bothered searching for it =D
<Quest-Master> And rhythmbox
<melazyboy> rhythmbox makes babby jesus cry
<mojo__> Melazyboy, well, opinions are great and all but -just so ya know- you seem pretty snappy and hostile with yours.  not that you're right or wrong, just a friendly observation
<mojo__> lol makes jesus cry... okay your funny too
<mojo__> (that helps!)
<mojo__> Well I think I will give VLC a go-round.  Does it have a plug-in for firefox?
<neighborlee> upgrading to hoary is very temping I must admit..anyone thats done it had any major issues ? ( just curious other than what I've read in forums)
<Quest-Master> Haha.
<Quest-Master> VLC is awesome.
<Quest-Master> :o
<Tuxicity> mojo__, it has a mozilla plugin
<melazyboy> mojo__: Well i have reasoning for it, to ever man his own i don't mind sharing my opinions usually they were formed through agravation, my opionions much like the defaults only change with good reason i dont like rythembox because its only job is to manage music and play mp3s, ive had problems with it working over samaba, and it doesn't work by default with a 'true-alsa' system without OSS emulation, as mine is
<mojo__> What's VLC's homepage?
<melazyboy> mojo__: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<melazyboy> mojo__: videolan.org
<Quest-Master> All VLC needs now is GTK2 support.
<Quest-Master> This thing is pretty awesome.
<mojo__> I was not big with rhythmbox either... I use xmms for familiarity but REALL REALLY want something visually unobtrusive with a good playlist/media library management.
<Tuxicity> Quest-Master, i can see some gtk and gnome frontends for VLC in Synaptic
<Quest-Master> Tuxicity: Yeah, they are not GTK2 though.
<neighborlee> Quest-Master, I abondoned it for mozplugger as I could never get audio with some of my .mov files ;(
<oyaji> hiya everyone
<ions> any of you guys use Folding at home?  Know how to get it to autostart?
<mojo__> I will be checkin out the vlc... VIDEOLAN?  You know, I think I *have* seen that.  They do streaming backends and such too, don't they?  Like a modular media architecture?
<Quest-Master> neighbotlee: I will drop it if I have problems of those kind
<melazyboy> mojo__: not sure quite possibly, i only use the VLC player
<Tuxicity> neighborlee, mozplugger?
<oyaji> rookie question: how do I edit the entries in the application menu in ubuntu?
<mojo__> mozilla-plugin-vlc support Windows Media and Quicktime formats?  How about Realmedia?
<Tuxicity> oyaji, right-click on it
<melazyboy> mojo__: asking the wrong person, i worship it for what i use it for, however i don't watch movies through firefox, so i don't know about that
<ions> no one runs Folding at home?
<oyaji> that gives me the option to lock or remove from panel
<neighborlee> Tuxicity, yeah so far thats only one I can get audio along with video at startrek.com which uses quicktime
<oyaji> I wanted to add a few launchers to the applications menu, and maybe change some of the group names
<mojo__> Heh... Vidoelan/VLC looks like they do everything but make morning toast.  Lets hope its modular (wouldn't want any bloat ;-)
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, is VLC GPL'ed?
<mojo__> ions: folding@home - thanks for the reminder.  I leave my sys on 24/7
<melazyboy> Tuxicity: almost positive
<mojo__> VLC is GPL'd
<drspin> anyone a transgaming user?
<chrismurf> Yes
<chrismurf> Yay Counterstrike Source
<Tuxicity> mojo__, curious, what's Folding@home?
<mojo__> From the page "VideoLAN is free software, and is released under the GNU General Public License."
<drspin> hmmm -- tell me hoe it works now -- I last used WineX 3.0 for Diablo 2
<drspin> hoe=how
<drspin> it was really FREE t hemn
<LostMonk> does that site show what all packages ubuntu has?
<drspin> *then
<mojo__> Folding at home is kind of like SETI@Home.  It is for doing "folding" of complex protien molecules.  Protiens can have a variety of geometries, and that has a LOT to do with how they work.  Enzymes, for instance, work because of special shapes.
<Tuxicity> mojo__, who runs folding@home? i mean who am i working for ?
<mojo__> Anyway, thats a simplified answer.  The folding project creates "work modules" that you can have your PC process at home to help do the massive amount of calculating needed to map out the possible "folds" that long-chain protiens can do. It is a distributed application with volunteer CPU cycles from the public, out of (I Think) Stanford Univ
<chrismurf> drspin: It has a frontend called point2play which works relatively well
<mojo__> http://folding.stanford.edu/ for all your questions...
<chrismurf> drspin: handles the install, and then has links to all the installed programs for easy launching.  Cedega is the name of the new WineX
<drspin> chrismurf: I used Point2Play with 3.x as well -- it hasn't changed much in function...
<mojo__> From the site...  Our goal: to understand protein folding, protein aggregation, and related diseases
<LostMonk> what is the office suite that ubuntu uses?
<mojo__> Open Office Org, or OOO for short
<drspin> LostMonk: OpenOffice
<Tuxicity> mojo__, my point is who benefits from the research? are the results shared?
<LostMonk> argh
<Tuxicity> LostMonk, OpenOffice
<LostMonk> is there another out there besides open office?
<Tuxicity> LostMonk, Gnome Office, KDE Office (but OO rocks!)
<zenrox> and all thoes are just ripe off of OO
<mojo__> Tuxicity, read the webpage.  It is a Stanford University project.  It is kind of like the genome project in a way.  Now that we have the 'codes' for protiens... the sequences, we need to understand how they "fold" and how they "mis-fold".  Mis-folds are responsible for many geneitic diseases, for instance.
<randabis> If you want just a lightweight word processor, check out Abiword
<LostMonk> well, i hadve open office on now with mepis
<randabis> gnumerics is also a decent program
<druzki> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my second hard drive and now I cannot log in windows xp (which was on my first hd); GRUB does not even give me windows as a choice. Can anyone help?
<randabis> sounds like you just need to edit grub
<LostMonk> holy crap
<LostMonk> koffice has everything
<KlingElf> I seem to be having the problem detailed in this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=38394&postcount=7 . Is it just me, or does the solution seem a bit risky?
<cntrfit_axis> can someone help me with the installing process for ubuntu
<cntrfit_axis> when i boot from the CD it keeps saying that it fails
<druzki> randa is there a guide to editing grub anywhere ? how do i tell it to install windows?
<drspin> how can I increase fps?
<randabis> check the ubuntu wiki druzki
<chrismurf> drspin: dunno - haven't had it for that long
<mojo__> drspin: drop your pc into a black hole... time will speed up (j/k)
<drspin> LOL --
<LostMonk> rofl
<melazyboy> mojo__: it will only speed up time relative to our time, for him he will be just as agravated and probably live out his whole life in only a small fraction of one of our seconds.
<drspin> I don't like paying $5 to use Point2Play
<setite> drspin... there is not much you can do... better videocard
<drspin> setite: so I figured :/
<setite> better drivers if they exist... and optimizing
<mojo__> melazyboy... if he does a remote login, it will go fast relative to him ;-)  (of course I know much better than that, but suspension of beliefe is an important part of the joke)
<BROKEN_LADDER> where do the defaults for new users reside?  i see only two files in /etc/skel, so it has to be somewhere else.
<setite> a big thing... for example i couldn't play CS:S at all with an a64 3200+ and a 6800gt...
<melazyboy> mojo__: hah
<setite> but optimizing the game files makes a difference
<Quest-Master> Aww. This sucks.
<setite> limiting possible frames and such
<Quest-Master> VLC can play everything besides trailers in Mozilla.
<Quest-Master> :(
<setite> depends on the game...
<BROKEN_LADDER> in ubuntu, where do the defaults for new users reside?  i see only two files in /etc/skel, so it has to be somewhere else.
<mattv> i tried to install today but it won't boot from the CD, can someone please help?
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, what should be the permissions for / ?
<drspin> codeweavers supports iTunes :)
<diego> mattv: is your bios configured properly?
<setite> codeweavers
<setite> what is  better solution
<setite> crossover office or vmwar
<mojo__> melazyboy... Thanks for the help with my drivers earlier.  I am gonna check out for a while.  Peace all!
<LostMonk> laterz
<setite> bu y
<mojo__> lata
<melazyboy> later
<drspin> setite: vmware is good but requires a full windows install (can come in handy)
<mattv> yeah i configured it
<diego> mattv: are you getting an error message? how far does the boot process get?
<drspin> setite: I've used both and depends on what your intended uses are...
<setite> now will vmware be able to use windows from a different parttition
<drspin> setite: yes
<setite> or do i have to install windows with vmware onto a fake partition
<mattv> well the first machine i tried it on it just kept restarting itself
<setite> ok cool
<drspin> the "Use Physical Disk" option...
<mattv> then the other one it just said failure to boot from CDROM and then went to windows
<setite> ok.... now if only vmware would run
<diego> mattv: interesting...and you burned the ISO correctly I would hope?
<october> woop.
<drspin> setite: understand that it will need some tinkering to get everything to work again as VMWARE emulates different PC hardware than the OS was installed and configured on...
<setite> i tried the 5.something beta and 4.5 and neither will run
<mattv> i got the CD in the mail
<drspin> setite: any error messages
<drspin> ?
<october> Man... This PC setup and installed Ubuntu with virtually no problems at all.
<drspin> setite: did you modprobe the vmware modules?
<october> One of my first such experiences so far.
<october> heh
<Guardiann> woot fixed the soft link problem
<diego> mattv: hmm...so you have a livecd as well then?
<october> Anyone here know much about S3 Savage 4 video cards?
<mattv> yeah
<setite> i did nothing because i didnt know what to do
<diego> mattv: will that one boot?
<mattv> but it did the same when i tried it on my windows box
<october> or how I can ascertain how much video ram I have?
<diego> october: i believe my s3 virge had 2mb out of the factory, fyi
<october> diego: ahhh, that is the reason it is the suck. ;)
<october> It seems to only be doing 8bpp or something.
<diego> october: teh uber suck...mine can't go over 800x600...at least on the drivers it's using by default
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i disable sounds in ubuntu for specific events.  it won't let me choose a blank path for a wave.
<drspin> setite: do you get any error messages when trying to start it?
<october> diego: I had it working @1600x1200 heh
<diego> october: WHAAAA? OMW HOW?
<october> diego: might be your display...
<diego> nah the display can do 1600x1200 @ 60hz
<setite> yea lemme see whgat they are
<october> diego: yah.... I put it down to 1280x1024 though.  but it's still in like 8bpp it seems.
<setite> it cant find somethign
<october> diego: odd.  Heh, and here I thought it was sucking.  I should be happy huh? ;)
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ vmware
<setite> /usr/bin/vmware: line 84: /etc/vmware/locations: No such file or directory
<setite> ldd: /bin/vmware: No such file or directory
<setite> /usr/bin/vmware: line 189: /bin/vmware: No such file or directory
<setite> /usr/bin/vmware: line 189: exec: /bin/vmware: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<diego> october: hmm...i'll play with that. i think mine may be running at a higher bit-rate then
<october> I'm setting this up for a friend.  I'll just get them a new video card.  It's a fairly decent PC.
<october> diego: yeah, higher bitrate = good.
<october> but this looks fairly smooth... except for the background image
<october> :/
<diego> october: higher res = good too though...it's a 19" monitor on 800x600
<setite> root@ubuntu:/home/setite # vmware-config.pl
<setite> Unable to find the database file (/etc/vmware/locations)
<setite> Execution aborted.
<setite> root@ubuntu:/home/setite #
<october> diego: omg.... shoot yourself!
<october> diego:  ;)
<october> hehe
<october> just kidding of course
<drspin> setite: how did you install it?
<diego> october: roofle
<october> </disclaimer>
<setite> ummmm with dpkg
* diego takes himself out back
<october> diego: nooo
<setite> from a converted rpm i think
<october> :)
<Pluk> yay  support
<october> man... I must be getting old... I'm digging Bitstream Vera Sans 10 bold.
<october> heh
<druzki> the wiki entry on grub is quite insufficient :(
<october> there was a time when I wouldn't use a font that wasn't 5pixels
<october> heh
<diego> october: nub.
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, F@H sounds interesting, but as they say in the FAQ, cant people cheat on the results?
<drspin> setite: hmmm -- sounds shady
<october> Other than the crappy video card.... this setup went super smooth.  What a farkin' right on experience.   Much better than my laptop.  (My Desktop was almost as nice, but it had an nvidia card -- that I now know how to deal with)
* october lubb0rz Ubuntu.
<melazyboy> eh wasn't paying attention what are we talking about
<diego> october: ubuntuguide roxx0rs
<Quest-Master> melazyboy: Quicktime Trailers don't play in Firefox with mozilla-vlc-plugin. :(
<october> diego: it's cool for somethings.... but I don't dig their sources.list
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, oops
<diego> october: and why not?
<Tuxicity> melazyboy, nvm, that was for mojo_
<october> diego: :/  it did some borkage when I apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade with warty
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: they probably will soonish, VLC will only play what the have reverse engineered themselves to play nativly without the use of .dlls maybe they haven't figured out .movs yet
<october> but who knows, I'm the twilight zone half the time with computers, so it could just be me.
<mattv> diego, can you suggest anything
<october> ooops.... Forgot to add multiverse.   /me does that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i move directory_x into directory_a, overwriting an existing directory_x within directory_a ????
<diego> mattv: sorry man i'm out of ideas
<october> mattv: what's the problem?  /me reads...
<Tuxicity> Quest-Master, combine VLC with mozplugger?
<october> mattv: I'm probably the dumbest one here... soooo... just an FYI. ;)
<mattv> its cool thanx any way
<mattv> i can't get it to boot from the CD
<diego> why can't mplayer or something work with bonobo?
<october> mattv: hmmm   the live cd?
<mattv> either one
<october> mattv: or regular install cd.
<october> ok
<october> how about this....
<october> can you get any OTHER cd to boot?
<october> have you tried a windows xp or some other bootable media.
<rabite> anyone want to help me?
<mattv> i can get windows to boot fine
<october> to ascertain if you can actually boot off of that cd or not.
<october> mattv: You can boot off of what windows one just fine?
<mattv> but any linux i tried so far won't
<october> mattv: what cd is it that you can boot.
<Guardiann> rabite what do you need
<Pluk> rabite, just state your question :)
<mattv> any windows
<diego> can you boot a shoe?
<mattv> i don't think i can
<Pluk> a have my shoe to boot ppl .. does that count too?
<october> mattv: heh, any windows isn't very descriptive.  That's anything from what.... windows 1.0 to... longhorn alpha b00tz
* diego shrugs
<rabite> Guardiann: I need to know what version of the linux kernel Ubuntu 4.10 uses so i can tell the Grub bootloader where to find it ....
<Vjaz> Hm... Is it normal for gnome-terminal to have a resident size of 12 megabytes?
<mattv> sorry, i got win 98 to boot
<Guardiann> i believe its 2.68
<diego> rabite: 2.6.8 i think
<Pluk> rabite, doesnt update-grub work?
<october> mattv: ahh, ok.  So you can boot the win 98 cd... and not the Ubuntu one.
<mattv> and i installed it fine
<melazyboy> rabite: seems silly
<drspin> october: you just described a whole lot of suckiness in one sentence... although win 3.1 was a nice interface... haha
<october> mattv: do you have any other machines around there?
<mattv> right
<rabite> i have a multiboot system
<Guardiann> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<mattv> yeah
<mattv> i tried it on 2
<rabite> i tried that exactly...hmm...
<october> drspin: that's me..... spitting out a whole lotta suckiness.
<october> mattv: and it didn't boot on two other machines either?
<mattv> the first one just kept restarting itself
<drspin> lmao
<mattv> nope
<rabite> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386  etc etc etc...
<october> mattv: it's sad, but it sounds like you got a bad cd buddy.  It does happen.
<october> mattv: do you have a cdburner?
<mattv> yeah
<october> mattv: download the warty ISO, and burn you up another one.
<rabite> it says filesystem is extfs2 ...partition is something else.. probably extfs3
<mattv> ok
<october> mattv: good chances are, this one will work just peachy.
<LostMonk> yeah, u have to watch some of the iso's dont come thru okj
<october> mattv: sec, let me get you a URL.
* regeya attempts to make another dvd...hopefully this time the audio won't get increasingly out of sync :-}
<october> mattv: you in the US or where?
<mattv> US
<rabite> can't find vmlinuz ..etc etc
<mattv> i can get it off the site
<diego> i can say "roofle"
<diego> watch me:
<diego> roofle roofle roofle
* rabite claps.
<october> http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso     <--- SUPER fast for me typically.
<mattv> ok
<october> mattv: I can grab that in about 15mins here in Georgia ;)
* october lubs his cable modem.
<mattv> i have to wait cuz i have dialup
<october> mattv: grab that sucker, fire up nero... (heh) and burn it to cd.
<melazyboy> oh wow wtf im damn retarded
<october> mattv: eeeek.
<mattv> so it'll take forever
<diego> awww poor mattv, what state?
<october> mattv: Yeah, start downloading and go to bed.  :)
<mattv> S.C.
<rabite> i'm going to go cut my throat..thanks.
<october> diego: must be Alabama or Miss....
<mattv> yeah
<october> hahaha
<october> Or South Carolina
<october> ;)
<diego> october: drive out to mattv's house and hand him a copy
<mattv> lol
<october> mattv: there there my fellow redneck geek wanna be, we'll hook you up!
<mattv> i ordered 2 CDs
<october> mattv: ;)
<regeya> oh well hey
<diego> i ordered like 10 cd's i think...can't remember
<melazyboy> stupid devl system last
<mattv> maybe the other one well work
* regeya scrolls back...wtf
<october> mattv: I've heard others having issues with the cd's that Ubuntu shipped out.
<october> mattv: you have another cd there to try?
<october> mattv: try the 2nd cd you got.
<mattv> the first linux sys i tried was SUSE
<mattv> and had the same prob
<mattv> i will
<october> mattv: really...
<Pluk> some ubuntu cds ubuntu shipped were illburned
<october> mattv: that is quite odd bud.
<diego> mattv: what kind of hardware are you on?
<Pluk> thk god theyve sent it in packages of 10
<Pluk> ;
<october> mattv: yeah... what kinda pc is that?
<Pluk> :)
<mattv> one is a pentium and the other is a pentium3
<october> mattv: name brand?
* regeya is in illinois, Not Chicago, Very Not Chicago, and has dialup as his only affordable option...Alabama or Mississippi, indeed
<regeya> :-D
<mattv> some offbrand crap
<diego> regeya: nubsauce
<randabis> yum
<mattv> AOpen or something
<regeya> uh
<october> mattv: hey.. don't give up... we'll get you setup and going.
<melazyboy> does anyone have an idea why after i get xorg-fglrx-driver, I can't modprbe it, i get module fglrx not found
<diego> melazyboy: xorg modules and kernel modules are not the same
<october> mattv: feel free to msg me from time to time if you have a question.   occy is my normal nick.  But I'm not at that machine right now.  Setting up a clients box with Linux now.
<mattv> i'll give it another try with the other CD
<october> mattv: in exchange, you'll have to come listen to my band play.    http://theinterference.com/
<october> mattv: ;)
<melazyboy> diego, so if i edit xorg.conf and put it fglrx for card driver, you would expect it to work?
<mattv> if i have trouble i'll be on later
* regeya gives up on the 'intelligent conversation' aspect of the ubuntu community
<diego> melazyboy: sounds good
<october> mattv: right on... best of luck to you.
<mattv> ok
<october> oh
<mattv> thanks for the help
<regeya> did I stumble into some bizarroworld version of #ubuntu?
<melazyboy> diego, is there anyway to force load a module into xorg without logging out, just out of curiosity
<october> check out that site for some tunes... and triple your money back if you ain't happy.
<diego> mattv: gl
<mattv> later guys
<regeya> so diego
<diego> melazyboy: hmm not that i know of
<Pluk> yay full install without gnome but with xfce takes 1.1gb
<regeya> how long have you been using linux, eh?
* october dist-upgrades to hoary
<Pluk> thats better then 2
<october> hah, just kididng.
<october> regeya: who is that?
<diego> regeya: since early summer....maybe spring
<LostMonk> hrm
<october> diego: dang...
<regeya> oh!
<LostMonk> to install ubuntu or leav my mepis alone
<regeya> that long, eh?
<october> the n00bs know more than me.
<october> and I've been using it since.....  96'
<october> heh
<diego> hahahahha
<october> scary
<regeya> same here, october
<Tuxicity> october, dont you live in Australia?
<diego> i guess i picked it up pretty quick :P
<october> but that's only because Eye am SOFA KING we todd did.
<october> Tuxicity: naw... Georgia (USA)
<Pluk> i started in 2002.. with gentoo :D
<melazyboy> wow, ok any idea why im still getting such low fps in glxgears im only getting 1243
<october> Tuxicity: south eastern United States.
<Pluk> nice learning curve
<Tuxicity> october, oh wrong person
<october> Tuxicity: :)
<diego> i started on gentoo so i learned a lot from that shit...then got pissed off at the compile times and moved to ubuntu
<october> Tuxicity: I know peeps in Australia
<regeya> diego: just wondering how I got n00b status from a wet-behind-the-ears linux user, that's all.  thanks.
<Pluk> melazyboy, ati drivers suck
<october> Carsten (Raster) and Simon (Horms)  and Peter (zed)
<Tuxicity> october, but your occy, right? oh well, my mistake..
<melazyboy> diego: wow, ok any idea why im still getting such low fps in glxgears im only getting 1243, im getting a warning in xgears, 'Xlinb: extension "Xfree86-DRI" missing on display ":0:0".
<diego> regeya: haha, i hope you're kidding around too
<Pluk> im getting 1100 with a mobile 9600
<regeya> diego: explain yourself.
<october> Tuxicity: np.   occy.net for more information about me than you'd ever wanna know.
<Toniee> wow, cool. i just received my ubuntu package today!!
<diego> regeya: i'm hardly ever serious when i call someone a noob. specially if i append sauce
<Tuxicity> Pluk, that's not bad
<october> man... I need to go order some Ubuntu cd's... Just to get somethin in the mail that doesn't suck.
<regeya> diego: :-D
<october> I wish Jdub would get off his rear and bring me into the Dev team.
<october> heh
<Pluk> well i get 6400 with a GF5900xt
<diego> melazyboy: meh i dunno
* october hides
<Pluk> thats kinda a huge diff although the GF is better
<october> back to other machine.... this one is upgrading.
<Pluk> but at least i have accelerated 3d
<diego> i'm getting 3382 on my geforce 5650 go! right now
<melazyboy> 1-
<setite> 6400?
<setite> with what
<setite> i have a broken 6800gt
* regeya goes back to chaptering galactica
<setite> i gotta go buy another one now
<Pluk> glxgears.. but its not really a benchmark thingy though :)
<ycco> heh
<setite> occy!
<ycco> let's see how many computers I can have on the net at the same time.
<ycco> :)
<ycco> setite: ;)
<ycco> heh
<etites> yay im cool like you now
<ycco> nice nick
<ycco> etites: well, only half as cool.
<ycco> etites: keep trying though... ;)
<ycco> http://occy.net/albums/december-15-2004_mirror-fun/img007.thumb.jpeg
<ycco> ain't eye perty?
<looc_eb_annaw_i> now im cool
<tinmad_looc_eb_a> whoops that didnt work
<ycco> http://occy.net/albums/december-15-2004_mirror-fun/img004.thumb.jpeg
<ycco> heh
<looc_eb_annaw_i> eww
<diego> ycco: you're fooking scaring me
<looc_eb_annaw_i> that looks like two gay twins abotu to go at it
<TJ_> Hey everyone - I'm new here, and new to Linux in general (only experience being slight dabbling in Mandrake for fun over the past few years). I installed Ubuntu a few days ago, haven't had much time to play with it....I was just wondering, and big flaws or issues, esp compared to a distro like Mandrake?
<looc_eb_annaw_i> hey can i search through my windows partition for a file?
<ycco> diego: ;)
<ycco> it's my goal in life
<looc_eb_annaw_i> to be a gay twin?
<TJ_> *any
<ycco> hah
<ycco> yeah, and I'm on the prowl for you big boy
<ycco> (or so you only hope in your dreams ;)
<looc_eb_annaw_i> hey im black... i cant be your gay twin.. sorry
<ycco> Ok, this conversation is going downhill at an exponential rate.
<melazyboy> diego, god this is so not working
<looc_eb_annaw_i> haha agreed
<ycco> looc_eb_annaw_i: enjoy yourself.
<diego> melazyboy: roofle
<melazyboy> diego: fglrx, must be a kernel module.
<looc_eb_annaw_i> roofle?
<melazyboy> diego: type lsmod |grep fglrx
<diego> melazyboy: look through the filesystem for it
<melazyboy> diego: im sure you have it im only getting 250fps
<diego> ongardie@asus:~ $ lsmod | grep fglrx
<diego> ongardie@asus:~ $
<melazyboy> diego, why isn't it just installing to the right place with apt-get or why am i not getting an error of any sort
<melazyboy> and your using an ati video card right now?
<diego> melazyboy: nope, said a minute ago i was using a geforce 5650 go! on a half-way related subject
<melazyboy> bah that would explain it then
<looc_eb_annaw_i> ok this nick is making me sick
<melazyboy> so back to trying to figure out why my apt-install of the drivers is borking
<Kyuutketsuki> ok thats better
<TJ_> All right, sorry to interrupt the vid stuff. Enjoy!
<diego> melazyboy: what files does it provide?
<diego> (you can check through synaptic)
<diego> look to see whether it gives any kernel modules
<bj_> test
<Kyuutketsuki> ok someone tell me another AIM alternative
<Kyuutketsuki> Gaim sucks
<bj_> trillian OH
<Kyuutketsuki> oh shit
<Kyuutketsuki> i think i know what it might be
<melazyboy> Kyuutketsuki: CenterICQ
<LostMonk> kopete is bettr
<diego> Kyuutketsuki: how does gaim suck?
<LostMonk> kopete is very close to trillian
<bj_> hey can anyone read my things
<Kyuutketsuki> i cant direct connect or send a file
<diego> bj_: 10-4
<Kyuutketsuki> well when was tryign to direct connect i noticed that it read the other persons IP as 0.0.0.0
<bj_> I guess so. Nickserve doesnt do anything
<Kyuutketsuki> now that may have been them.. or i need to forward some ports
<drspin> bj_: yes...
<poop> see poop is taken
<poop> but Im typing on this name anyway
<poop> or am I??
<diego> poop: noob
<diego> bj_: noob
<bj_> what
<Kyuutketsuki> is trillian for linux?
<Agrajag> no
<Kyuutketsuki> no?
<diego> no
<Agrajag> no
<Pluk> lol
<Kyuutketsuki> then why would you suggest it
<diego> maybe he uses wine or something
<bj_> Kyuutketsuki, Im a jerk
<bj_> thats why
<Kyuutketsuki> damn you
<bj_> muahahah
<folken> what can tirillian do that gaim can't?
<Agrajag> suck
<Kyuutketsuki> perhaps direct connect
<diego> folken: suck?
<bj_> send files.
<folken> (serious question, i don't mean to argue)
<Agrajag> diego: I win!
<poppo> heh
<Pluk> :D
<ycco> man... I get this nasty ghosting of images and icons onscreen...
<diego> Agrajag: bah i challenge you to a duel
<Pluk> --;
<Agrajag> pistols at dawn
<ycco> like things are "moving" to the left... but aren't going anywhere.
<ycco> heh
<poppo> man iam lookin forward to instal ubuntu
<ycco> it's messing with me.
<folken> diego well i'd agree on that :)
* bj_ says bob dylan rocks
<Kyuutketsuki> ok i got direct connect to work
<Pluk> lol
<drspin> Gain sends files just fine
<Pluk> now gaim rox!
<drspin> *Gaim
<drspin> I'm a Gaim user... and I love it
<ycco> I hate gaim.
<stuNNed> i love it i love it i love it
<stuNNed> !!!
<bj_> drspin, I love it, but trillian does stuff better
<ycco> And I am good personal friends with Rob and Mark.
<ycco> heh
<Pluk> trillian sux
<Pluk> it cant even do linux
<bj_> I cant direct connect with friends and send little pictures or sounds
<ycco> well... I hate instant message.
<ollie> is "ab" (apache benchmark) not included w/apache 2.0 in hoary?
<drspin> heh
<ycco> xchat > *!
<bj_> w00t
<stuNNed> trillian can done dood lunix in wine
<diego> lunix? leet
<bj_> what about adium
<bj_> based on gaim right
<diego> what about naim?
<Pluk> ollie try: apache-utils
<stuNNed> grain
<stuNNed> ?
<crimsun> ollie: 'apache-utils'
<Kyuutketsuki> ok i got direct connect to work
<Kyuutketsuki> but files still wont send
<Pluk> --; :)
<Kyuutketsuki> anyone knwo what ports it uses for that?
<crimsun> ollie: note it's for 1.3.x
<Agrajag> Kyuutketsuki: gaim?
<Kyuutketsuki> tea
<Kyuutketsuki> yea
<Agrajag> Kyuutketsuki: in preferences, network, you can set the port manually
<Tuxicity> bj_, Adium is for Mac, no?
<bj_> yup
<bj_> but isnt mac kind of close?
<ollie> thanks Pluk and crimsun!
<bj_> away!
* diego rubs up against little_bear
<folken> hmm i like ubuntu :)
<Guardiann> yep its pretty good
<folken> finally somebody takes care of preconfiguration. This has been missing for desktop distros.
<Kyuutketsuki> ok the gaim with ubuntu is old righ
<melazyboy> alright so much for getting the ati driver from apt that fucking packages blows
<diego> Kyuutketsuki: not on hoary
<Kyuutketsuki> im on warty
<Tuxicity> Kyuutketsuki, in Wary, ya
<Kyuutketsuki> then why does it say downgradign when i try to install the one from the gaim site
<Tuxicity> Kyuutketsuki, check backports or something
<crimsun> Kyuutketsuki: 1:1.0.0-1ubuntu1.1?
<mebaran> Does anyone know if evolution is working yet?
<crimsun> Kyuutketsuki: that's not too old at all.
<Kyuutketsuki> backports?
<regeya> diego: to tell you the truth, if you started out with gentoo, it's no wonder you caught up; I mean, gentoo's pretty much sink-or-swim, isn't it?
<Kyuutketsuki> ahhh screw this... what else is there
* regeya is a former gentooer
<Kyuutketsuki> kopete and what else
<regeya> Kyuutketsuki, ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net
<folken> Kyuutketsuki, psi maybe?
<LostMonk> kopete is great
<LostMonk> very customizable
<crimsun> always, always warn people that if they use backports, they risk having massive upgrade difficulties to Hoary from Warty.
<Kyuutketsuki> just somethign that you guys knows will work
<diego> regeya: eh, i guess so...i'd say it's modularized sink-or-swim...like you can't get sound to work but everything else does so you trouble shoot...err something
<Kyuutketsuki> i just want to be able to send files
<regeya> heh
<folken> probably more a firewall issue than a client issue.
* regeya doesn't mention that he hasn't had any sound issues since 1999 :-P
<Kyuutketsuki> nah i forwarded ports
<Kyuutketsuki> and it works on windows so....
<regeya> well that's a lie
<Kyuutketsuki> whats a lie
<regeya> when I tried using 2.4 kernel + alsa, I had some problems there, but not much
<diego> regeya: meh, i have a shitty nforce2-based board on my desktop...it didn't follow nvidia's specs when it comes to sound or something so it took a little work
<regeya> Kyuutketsuki, I was backing up something I had said
<regeya> nevermind Kyuutketsuki
<Kyuutketsuki> yea i see that now
<regeya> okay Kyuutketsuki
<regeya> :-D
<folken> kernel upgrade.. cya!
<diego> roofle
<regeya> diego: that stinks...my mobo has some sort of builtin sound device, but I've no idea if it works or not. :-D
<regeya> I've cheated the last few years and have used creative cards exclusively
<poppo> iam just wondein .. is instalation of ubuntu graphical ?
<regeya> the ess1371-based cards were a joy when I first had one; I think I ended up buying an OSS license.
<diego> i would but i'm cheap when it comes to sound cards...i guess it's because i use headsets more than anything
<HrdwrBoB> regeya: yes
<HrdwrBoB> emu10k1
<regeya> emu10k1 here
<Tuxicity> poppo, it's not graphical, but extremely simple and quick
<poppo> ok kewl .
* regeya starts a test mpeg...goes off to watch some of gattaca, ttfn
<poppo> Tuxicity :  wat about partitions ? if i have non dos will the cd install ubuntu on non dos directly ??
<poppo> iam kinda new to linux and i may mess up with my hd if thats not the case
<crimsun> regeya: what motherboard?
<Tuxicity> poppo, do you care about the data on the HD?
<diego> Tuxicity: i care about poppo's data...
<poppo> Tuxicity : yeh, i did burn the data .
<poppo> diego : thanks ; - )
<diego> poppo: np, netcat it on over here so i can look around :P
<Tuxicity> poppo, i dont get your question is not precise
<diego> Tuxicity: wow that was an efficient combination of two sentences.
<poppo> Tuxicity : i was wondering if i have to do the partions manually or will the cd  use non dos as RH does
<Tuxicity> poppo, non dos? you mean NTFS?
<poppo> no , free space .
<Tuxicity> poppo, oooh, sure it can format the drive
<diego> i'm gonna go prepare myself for bed, gn all
<poppo> ok kewl , so iam not wrong if i say ubuntu cd will install directly on free space rather than askin me to give her thr partitions
<diego> sorry to all those i made fun of, including myself
<poppo> gn diego : )
<Tuxicity> poppo, you're right
<poppo> awesome
<diego> gn poppo! i <3 j00
<Tuxicity> sleep well, little angel
<ycco> crimsun: help!
<ycco> crimsun: heh
<stuNNed> so come bad cd's shipped?
<crimsun> ycco: eh?
<ycco> crimsun: Good morning? (not sure what time it is there)
<stuNNed> so some*
<crimsun> ycco: 11:56 PM (-0500 GMT)
<ycco> ahh
<ycco> crimsun: where you be?  I'm on up in Georgia. ;)
<poppo> stuNNed : happens man , like they ship thousands and some of them are bound to be wrong
<stuNNed> popey, so it did happen?
<poppo> i heard so .
<melazyboy> man i fucking hate ati
<stuNNed> popey, ok thanks
<stuNNed> eh
<stuNNed> poppo,
<ycco> crimsun: I'm having issues with my video on my desktop.  all of the images and fonts and graphics and everything on the desktop have "ghosted" things about them.
<melazyboy> there is no way this should be so damn difficult
<melazyboy> unknown symbol in module
<poppo> yes stuNNed?
<bob2> melazyboy: are you using ubuntu kernels and ubuntu ati modules?
<stuNNed> popey, nothing, just thanks for the info
<mebaran> does anyone know why Evolution wont allow me to import contacts anymore
<crimsun> ycco: greensboro, north carolina.
<mebaran> did a Fresh install
<mebaran> no dice
<mebaran> so it cant be me
<ycco> crimsun: right on... you are right up the road.
<mebaran> this is a clean boot
<ycco> crimsun: Macon myself.
<stuNNed> poppo, i handed out like 50! :(
<mebaran> clean just formatted install
<ycco> Georgia that is.
<crimsun> ycco: nice
<ferris> can someone tell me the apt- command to find the available linux kernels?
<poppo> stuNNed : oh sure : )
<ycco> North Khaki Lackey
<crimsun> ferris: apt-cache search linux image
<poppo> stuNNed : 50 what ??
<ferris> crimsun thanks so much
<stuNNed> poppo, 50 ubuntu cds to ppl at work and around the neighborhood, friends.
<bob2> mebaran: you're using hoary?
<poppo> oh k . good job .
<crimsun> ycco: the neomagic stilL?
<ycco> crimsun: I went all the way down to 800x600 and I'm still getting the effect.
<ycco> crimsun: that's another issue, this is my main desktop boxen. ;)
<crimsun> ycco: k, one at a time then. which is most pressing?
<ycco> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)
<ycco> crimsun: I'm not so much worried about the laptop at the moment.
<ycco> But this desktop screen is killing my eyes.
<ycco> running at 1600x1200 @ 75Hz    --- PanaSync S110i  21" monitor (Panasonic)
<ycco> I wonder if the monitor is just farkin' dying
<ycco> hmmm
<crimsun> ycco: what effect are you referring to?
<ycco> crimsun: I'm getting a nasty "ghosting" of everything on the screen
<ycco> sec
<crimsun> ycco: that sounds like a monitor issue.
<ycco> powered off the monitor
<melazyboy> is anyone having problems with the newest kernel xorg and the new fglrx drivers for it
* ycco checks a reset
<MrKeuner> what is the default warty user password?
<melazyboy> ubuntu sets no passwords by default
<melazyboy> you created the user in your install
<ycco> :/
<ycco> yeah... it's messing with my head though
<ycco> heh
* regeya scrolls back...blinks...
<melazyboy> if your referring to root, that user isn't enabled by default in ubuntu
<regeya> crimsun?  shopping for used motherboards, are you?
<melazyboy> your more than welcome to enable it with 'passwd root'
<mebaran> Evolution is not importing contacts or allowing me to add them
<mebaran> I checked for the latest
<mebaran> but it just doesnt work
<ycco> *sigh*
<ycco> if it's not one thing it's a dozen isn't it?
<ycco> :)
* regeya goes back to his movie, meh.
<ycco> hmmm
<regeya> importing is confusing to the average user
<mebaran> oh
* regeya winks and runs off
<mebaran> I was trying to import a vcard
<crimsun> regeya: no, you mentioned being unsure whether your onboard sound is supported. I asked.
<mebaran> of a list of contacts
<mebaran> made my evolution
<october> yeah
<october> I'm on the other pc
<october> with the same monitor...
<october> and I'm getting the same ghosting
<october> must be the monitor dying
<october> RIP.
<october> :(
<october> I just had another 21" die on me recnetly
<crimsun> eek
<billytwowilly> with the new ati drivers whenever I run a wine application my screen goes black. If I ctrl-alt F1 then ctrl-alt-F7 it comes back up. anyone know why this is?
<regeya> don't believe I did, but thanks crimsun...oh, I don't care if it is. :-D  I have a SB Live 5.1.  Someone had lamented having problems with their onboard sound, I jested that I had no idea if mine worked because I buy creative cards.  sorry for the source of confusion.
* regeya runs off for real this time.
<october> They are old, but man... they are nice.
<october> 1600x1200 @ 21" = heaven;
<HrdwrBoB> october: true but tbh 2x17" LCDs are nicer
<mebaran> Anybody here having Evoltuion problems
<october> HrdwrBoB: let me msg you my shipping address.
<october> HrdwrBoB: :)
<HrdwrBoB> october: I will gladly exchange 21" sony CRTs for 2x17" LCD
<HrdwrBoB> I will even pay shipping :)
<october> welp.... that's it for me.  My eyes are hosed.
<october> heh
<october> I have Panasonic 21" I'll trade you ;)
<october> *chuckle*  (only "slightly" used)
<crimsun> october: if you don't play many games, I highly recommend a flat panel, say a Dell 1901fp
<october> crimsun: I play bzflag too much it seems.
<october> heh
<crimsun> ah, bzflag will be fine on them :)
<october> Ok... my eyes can't take this anymore...
* october heads to the laptop for email
<october> bbias
<october> :)
<princemackenzie> i forget how i can set my http proxy settings to be loaded without having to type in "export http_proxy" after every reboot
<occy> heh
* neighborlee is away: I'm busy
<mebaran> Nobody here knows anything about Evolution?
<vonschutter> Evo... why?
<crimsun> err, what specifically RE: evo?
<Pluk> heh
<mebaran> My Evo wont import anything
<mebaran> or let me make a new contact
<mebaran> it lets me click
<mebaran> but it never does anything
<mebaran> it also wont delete an extra address book I amde
<Neo_654> mebaran, I have tried all that here since watching you conversations the last few days and I haven't had an issue yet.
<Neo_654> Expunge did throw me for a loop though
<Cinder> I just installed Ubuntu & everything & I went to shut down and it stopped at Power Down.
<Cinder> Do I press the power or will it turn on its own
<Neo_654> Power it down then.
<occy> Cinder: press power off
<Cinder> :(
<Cinder> lol bla
<dead|shell> Cinder press the power mine doues the same thing
<occy> Cinder: I've seen this on a few machines Ih ave too.
<occy> errr... I have
<Cinder> j/w cuz sometimes im in a hurry and I forget
<Cinder> thans
<Cinder> bla
<Cinder> i loves Ubuntu :D
<occy> Cinder: np ;) good luck with Ubuntu!
<occy> :D
<Cinder> lol
<Cinder> its my 2nd linux distro ever :P
* occy lubb0rz Ubuntu too.
<martine> i'm having trouble compiling the ati kernel modules.
<occy> it's my "5th?"
<occy> 6th?
<Cinder> bla ?
<Cinder> I guess it would be my 4th technically
<martine> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/fglrx-kernel'
<martine> ./debian/rules:77: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<martine> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/fglrx-kernel'
<martine> i can't see how this ever could have worked.
<Cinder> Damn Small Linux,Cobind Desktop,Gnoppix (isn't installing) & Ubuntu live & hd version
<martine> does anybody use ubuntu with ati hardware?
<occy> Redhat, Slackware, Debian, Suse, gentoo, Mandrake, LFS(linux from scratch), hmmm can't remember others.
<daniels> martine: yes, but most everyone uses stock kernels, so they don't need to compile their own module
<crypticreign> when will the next release of ubuntu be out? March?
<Cinder> bla lol
<Tuxicity> martine, me
<Pluk> martine why dont you just use the ubuntu fglrx driver?
<occy> Ubuntu has the best setup so far IMHO.
<Cinder> the setup took a long time on my p600 = /
<occy> oh
<occy> Fedora
<occy> heh
<occy> but that's just Redhat
<daniels> crypticreign: april
<martine> i was compiling a 2.6.10 kernel so i could get smp (well, hyperthreading) support.
<Pluk> ah k
<occy> course, that said, Ubuntu is basically debian. so....
<Cinder> i hates teh hyper threading
<martine> so i think i need to compile a fglrx driver that matches?
<Cinder> buzz word
* occy is babbling
<occy> night gang
<Cinder> lol
<Cinder> Basically debian
<Cinder> - 5 discs
<Cinder> Plus it has a funny name :O
<daniels> martine: are you using a kernel that you compiled yourself?
<Tuxicity> occy, night
<martine> cinder: the guy who invented it always called it SMT; hyperthreading is just the marketing spin on it.
<Cinder> But hyperthreading is only useful with applications that support it ?
<Cinder> and i dont know to many
<martine> daniels, i have just compiled a kernel with make-kpkg and now i'm make-kpkg'ing modules_image
<martine> Cinder, no, it's useful to any OS that supports multiple processes.
<daniels> why did you compile your own kernel?
<Pluk> there are also stock smp kernels though
<martine> oh, i didn't realize there was a stock smp kernel.
<martine> i've used debian for years and years so make-kpkg felt natural.
<Pluk> :)
<martine> daniels, i wanted an smp (hyperthreading, really) kernel, and so i just grabbed the kernel-source package.
<daniels> martine: you know there are smp kernels shipped with ubuntu?
<daniels> ah, right
<martine> in any case, if i fix the makefile manually (someone put in eight spaces where a tab), the fglrx-kernel makefile breaks itself
<Pluk> daniels, is the xorg-driver-fglrx-dev package already patched for 2.6.11-rc1?
<daniels> Pluk: err ... no.
<Pluk> ok thx
<Pluk> didnt expect so but had some hope :)
<martine> the rule is this:
<martine> %.Makefile :
<martine>         # select which makefile to use.
<martine>         rm -f $(CURDIR)/$(dirname)/Makefile || true
<martine>         cd $(CURDIR)/$(dirname) ; \
<martine>         ln -s Makefile.kbuild Makefile ; \
<martine>         cd .. ; \
<martine> but there is no Makefile.kbuild so that effectively just clobbers the makefile and replaces it with a symlink to nowhere.
<daniels> martine: cool
<daniels> that entire rule just needs to evaporate
<daniels> it never got updated for the new fglrx
<martine> tried that, too,
<martine> but configure.stamp wants configure.Makefile and now there's no rule for it
<martine> er, config.Makefile
<martine> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/fglrx-kernel'
<martine> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `config.Makefile', needed by `configure-stamp'.  Stop.
<daniels> hm
<martine> oh, you're daniel stone!  i used your x packages on debian for quite a while.  nice to meet you.
<daniels> heh, thankyou
<martine> i guess i just don't know whether i'm doing something wrong or if the package is just broken.
<martine> it looks like it'll be harmless to reboot with my new kernel and then just let the fglrx's "make_install.sh" do its thing, right?
<martine> (well, it'll escape the packaging but i can live with that.)
<daniels> martine: the package is broken
<mattv> october?
<prabu^> Hello all has anyone tried to use Audigy LS with ubuntu ?
<crypticreign> jeesh, seems adm is broken now
<crypticreign> er
<crypticreign> apm
<martine> daniels, thanks.
<jahn> hello all
<jahn> wondering if anyone can point me to resources to set up Quicktime, Real Player, and Windows Media capability on my Ubuntu laptop
<dataw0lf> www.ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> jahn: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jahn> thanks much!
<tritium> hmm, evolution-exchange is hosed
<druzki> good evening
<druzki> i have problems getting ubuntu to run at a high resolution -- the maximum it can run at is 1026x700 while windows is at 1200x1000
<mebaran> Evolution wont let me make new contacts or import old ones
<Kyuutketsuki> why is linux being fruity
<Kyuutketsuki> i have to tap the mouse to get it to click only once
<Kyuutketsuki> if im not careful it does an automatic double click...
<Kyuutketsuki> its making page navigation a bitch
<tritium> I miss the wireless applet
<tritium> The network monitor can't tell which interface is being used
<tritium> If I used eth0 last, and later plug in wireless card (wlan0), it can't tell that wlan0 is the NIC
<tritium> It just shows an inactive eth0
<HrdwrBoB> Kyuutketsuki: sounds more like a hardware problem
<mebaran> Anybody here having really weird problems with Evolution Contact Manager?
<RuffianSoldier> are you there bob2?
<bob2> no
<RuffianSoldier> :-(
<mebaran> Evolution is really beginning to annoy me
<RuffianSoldier> Your insane
<mebaran> this Contact bug complete baffles me
<RuffianSoldier> How are you doing bob2? i havent spoke to you in a while
<mebaran> I'm insane!
<mebaran> well I knew that
<RuffianSoldier> lol, thers a club
<RuffianSoldier> wanna join?
<RuffianSoldier> im the leader
<mebaran> oh really
<RuffianSoldier> yes mam
<mebaran> I think my membership was confirmed awhile ago
<RuffianSoldier> oh cool
<mebaran> sir I beg your pardon
<RuffianSoldier> :-/
<RuffianSoldier> i beg to differ
<mebaran> maam!
<mebaran> jk
<RuffianSoldier> rofl
<RuffianSoldier> funk
<funk> yeah
<RuffianSoldier> HI!
<funk> Hi
<mebaran> so Evolution anybody7
<mebaran> I acutally use the app
<mebaran> one of my core apps
<mebaran> and it has to be broken!
<bob2> mebaran: you're using hoary?
<ironwolf> waht about evo mebaran?
<K-Rich> How do i play DVDs with Warty ?
<randabis> hmm, I'm running hoary, maybe I'll reinstall evolution and see if it is indeed broken
<RuffianSoldier> whoah
<ironwolf> mebaran: what problems with evolution are you seeing?
<funk> Evo works flawlessly for me.  When you say broken, what do you mean?
<ironwolf> k-rich: do you have universe in your sources?
<K-Rich> i hae a DVD/CD-RW Combo and when in Totem i pick Play Disc it opens as a CDROM :/
<K-Rich> ironwolf: yeah
<ironwolf> k-rich: do you have mplayer installed?
<K-Rich> ironwolf: i tried, it's not got the GUI part in it though
<randabis> gxine > mplayer imho
<ironwolf> k-rich: gmplayer?
<K-Rich> ironwolf: right
<K-Rich> ironwolf: in mplayer-custom
<ironwolf> k-rich: are you on x386?
<K-Rich> ironwolf: x686 Pentium II
<ironwolf> try mplayer-586
<crimsun> K-Rich: and you can run mplayer-custom? that's surprising.
<ironwolf> krich: the mplayer-custom was built on a P4.
<K-Rich> crimsun: i had to delete the /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf file though and recreate
<neighborlee> where do I get 2.6.8 source ? ;-) ( i have universe and multiverse enabled yes )
<K-Rich> ironwolf: lett me try to install mplayer-586 then
<crimsun> neighborlee: linux-source-2.6.8.1 is in main.
<RuffianSoldier> Apt-get upgrades are going to fill my hard drive :-p
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: sudo apt-get autoclean
<neighborlee> crimsun, ahh i was searching for kernel-source ;-00
<neighborlee> crimsun, k thx
<randabis> neighborlee sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun, whats that do?
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: removes any packages in /var/cache/apt/archives older than 2 revisions (current+1 older)
<RuffianSoldier> crimsun, is it safe?
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: yes.
<prabu^> randabis: does that work ? does it get the correct kernel-source ? i tried that and i didnt get anything and i was logged in as root
<crimsun> RuffianSoldier: (why wouldn't it be? you're removing the debs, not the installed package)
<randabis> it puts a kernel source tarball in your /usr/src directory prabu
<randabis> you have to extract it yourself
<prabu^> yea
<prabu^> but it showed some error
<prabu^> anyway has anyone tried using audigy LS with ubuntu ?
<prabu^> and got it to work ?
<K-Rich> ironwolf: the only repository i have with mplayer-586 i have is the marillat one
<crimsun> prabu^: yes, it works fine.
<crimsun> K-Rich: correct.
<crimsun> prabu^: you need to use current alsa-source
<randabis> heh I forgot I never extracted my source tarball
<K-Rich> crimsun: should i use stable testing or unstable from there?
<ironwolf> k-rich: you're running with debian and ubuntu repos?
<K-Rich> ironwolf: just the one
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: ok.
<crimsun> K-Rich: testing
<crimsun> ironwolf: the marillat repo is named for the debian branches.
<bob2> mplayer from marillat's testing repository won't work on warty
<randabis> uh...it can work
<randabis> err
<ironwolf> k-rich: using debian repos produces ... potentialy bad results.  Certainly interesting.
<K-Rich> bob2: no?
<randabis> nevermind you said testing
<bob2> it's not installable
<prabu^> oh so i just do apt-get install alsa-source and it will work  when i reboot ?
<ironwolf> k-rich: I see it in multiverse on hoary.
<bob2> prabu^: er?
<bob2> prabu^: the ubuntu kernels have alsa already built, installed and setup.
<crimsun> christian marillat bumped the dependencies, so it won't be installable.
<bob2> ironwolf: it's not in multiverse for warty
<crimsun> bob2: he has an audigy ls. I'll walk him through it.
<K-Rich> ironwolf: i only see mplayer-custom there
<bob2> ah
<K-Rich> crimsun: so i assume i need to wait or?
<crimsun> prabu^: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<randabis> you could compile mplayer from source...
<ironwolf> k-rich: well, you could install from hoary, or from the .deb or you could always upgrade to hoary *also interesting, but less so lately*
<K-Rich> randabis: was just thinking that
<prabu^> crimsun brb yea
<prabu^> lemme go log onto my other comp
<ironwolf> k-rich: if I were you, I'd grab the .deb for mplayer-586 from the archive and dpkg -i  it
<K-Rich> ironwolf: so i assume there is no way to get Totem-xine to play it then huh?
<crimsun> K-Rich: you may use my backport if you understand that depending whether mplayer is rebuilt in hoary/multiverse, you may be stuck with my backport
<ironwolf> k-rich: I struggled with totem-xine for a few hours, then ran to mplayer.  Never did get it working
<K-Rich> crimsun: i'm just wanting to watch the DVD my sister ave me, nd this is my first try since moving from debian sid to warty
<randabis> gxine's always an option too
<K-Rich> crimsun: got a link?
<crimsun> K-Rich: deb http://www.sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<ironwolf> gxine?
<randabis> yep
<ironwolf> expand?
<randabis> it's a gtk2 port of xine I believe...I use it, it's in universe
<ironwolf> randabis: interesting.... thanks for gxine.
<randabis-laptop> ah, back to the good ol' laptop
<K-Rich> crimsun: see ya got bzflag too :)
<crimsun> K-Rich: that was requested by occy.
<K-Rich> :)
<EvolutionR> I just installed Ubuntu. Well ubuntu quite different from other distros. Is the root account. When I open a terminal wanted to look at some directories, it wont let me! like cd /etc/ppp/peers how to enable root priviledges?
<randabis-laptop> open a root terminal
<randabis-laptop> it's in the system menu I believe
* RuffianSoldier will eat your soul!  Please take caution when talking to him. And please dont provoke him when he gets mad, or we will stop time and collapse the universe!
<RuffianSoldier> sorry...........
<bob2> EvolutionR: please read the FAQ
<K-Rich> sudo su
<K-Rich> heh
<EvolutionR> but I dont know what the root password....while on the installation it said root have been disabled!
<RuffianSoldier> yes
<RuffianSoldier> use sudo
<RuffianSoldier> sudo
<RuffianSoldier> then pass of the user your in
<bob2> EvolutionR: yes, please read the FAQ
<bob2> EvolutionR: it explains all this
<folken> EvolutionR, sudo -s
<EvolutionR> : )
<folken> EvolutionR, no root password is set.
<randabis-laptop> if you really want a root password, we can tell you how
<prabu^> Helloo
<randabis-laptop> but it's not necessary at all
<RuffianSoldier> bob2, not to question your authority, but this is IRC, and we are here to help, so wouldnt it be easier to tell him?
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: no
<prabu^> crimsun, yea ok im back how do u make audigy ls work again ?
<topyli> EvolutionR: see what the root terminal you start from the menu is asking: your password, not root's
<RuffianSoldier> although that question gets answered not stop......
<K-Rich> crimsun: seems i can't install both mplayer-586 and mencoder-586 from your repository
<EvolutionR> I;ve created the login for the pppoeconf...but I type poff to stop the connection saying None Stop
<crimsun> prabu^: sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> K-Rich: what error is thrown? use #flood if necessary.
<folken> `uname -r`
<barry6767> hi everyone is there a root password for the live cd? thanks
<folken> barry6767, there is _no_ root password. use sudo
<prabu^> says couldnt find kernel-package
<K-Rich> crimsun: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/mencoder.1.gz', which is also in package mplayer-586
<EvolutionR> RuffianSoldier: yeah we here to help each other, I've read the Read me / faq, someof the things don't understand that's y I came here to seek some help!
<K-Rich> looks like i might can force it though since that's a man page
<crimsun> K-Rich: ah. I'll look at that and correct it.
<barry6767> thanks
<crimsun> K-Rich: thanks.
<bob2> EvolutionR: it's the only mention of the word 'root' in the FAQ index
<crimsun> prabu^: but 'kernel-package' is in the 'main' repo...
<crimsun> prabu^: make sure you have the main repo enabled
<EvolutionR> I;ve created the login for the pppoeconf...but I type poff to stop the connection saying connection cannot beStop
<prabu^> ahhhh the stuff in sources.list were not uncommented
<topyli> barry6767: i don't think the live cd has a proper concept of "users" in the first place :)
<prabu^> ok its gettin it now
<prabu^> ok done that
<prabu^> and is that it ?
<crimsun> prabu^: no, far from it.
<prabu^> ok
<prabu^> i only see linux-headers in the src dir tho
<crimsun> prabu^: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.8-1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.8-1_all.deb
<prabu^> done
<prabu^> what else
<crimsun> prabu^: cd /usr/src ; tar xfz alsa-driver.tar.gz ; cd modules/alsa-driver
<crimsun> prabu^: sorry, it's tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2
<K-Rich> crimsun: it installs okay with 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite ...'
<prabu^> ok
<prabu^> im in modules/alsa-driver
<crimsun> K-Rich: correct. I need to fix the installation of that man page and send the diff for hoary/multiverse
<crimsun> prabu^: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source   and pick 'ca0106'
<EvolutionR> RuffianSoldier: how to connect to internet? is there any Gui Dialer apps for PPPoE under ubuntu?
<RuffianSoldier> i believe so
<RuffianSoldier> i havent used Dial Up in along time, and when i did i wasnt using Linux
<EvolutionR> using DSL connection
<prabu^> done
<EvolutionR> using a DSL connection
<RuffianSoldier> ive got trouble
<RuffianSoldier> the fire fox prefrences wotn come up
<RuffianSoldier> i click it, and nothin happend
<crimsun> prabu^: fakeroot ./debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<RuffianSoldier> i gotta clear my history and cache
<EvolutionR> RuffianSoldier: are u using DsL connection?
<topyli> EvolutionR: pppoe is a mystery to me but can't it use regular ppp stuff in the userland?
<RuffianSoldier> im using Cable
<EvolutionR> I found the Gnome Network ==> add doesn't list a DSL connection :(
<EvolutionR> other distro like Suse 9.2 have their kinternet
<EvolutionR> I like kinternet easy to setup and dial to DSL
<RuffianSoldier> brb
<prabu^> fakeroot ?
<EvolutionR> can kinternet (suse) install on the ubuntu???
<crimsun> prabu^: yes.
<prabu^> erm whats that
<topyli> EvolutionR: i'm guessing that as far as gnome-network is concerned, you're using ppp
<topyli> you just need the right ppp scripts to connect over pppoe
<crimsun> prabu^: apt-cache show fakeroot
<prabu^> its there
<prabu^> but says no such command
<crimsun> prabu^: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<EvolutionR> I dont like to type my password there " I like it to ask me to type a password b4 dialing to DSL connection
<prabu^> ok :)
<topyli> EvolutionR: ah, i thought you want to just be online all the time
<EvolutionR> anyway I try to install kinternet on ubuntu
<ferris> does linux have disk utilities? (ie. Disk Defragmentor in MS Win.)
<ferris> does it need it?
<topyli> kinternet doesn't seem to configure connections, on suse it seems to be done by yast first
<topyli> oh, he's gone already
<bob2> ferris: there's very rarely any need to defragement files
<bob2> afaik no linux filesystem has a useful defragmentation tool
<ferris> ?
<ferris> bob2, how does linux keep the filesystem from being fragmented?
<ferris> or where can i go to find this out?
<jdub> ferris: linux filesystems are much smarter than windows filesystems, they avoid fragmentation
<jdub> oh
<jdub> you're asking why
<jdub> i remember there being some good discussions about this on the kernel mailing list
<jdub> you might want to google for relevant terms
<ferris> jdub, doing it now
<ferris> ok, I understand that fragmentation is not a *real* factor as linux handles this during a preload of the file... and is peculiar to the os....
<topyli> i love the usenet: "in spite of all linux's benefits it keeps crap time"
<Nigel> Just poping in to say thank you for those CD's via shipit...
<MacPlusG3> bob2: xfs has xfs_fsr. there is also a reiser4 one (although i can't remember if this is non-free or not).
<Nigel> however can i suggest that maybe a ubuntu logo on the package?
* Nigel thought it could have been a package from a terrorist
<topyli> Nigel: it's almost as bad. it's free software, which will destroy our lifestyle and livelihood
* topyli hides behind billg's back
<Nigel> topyli: lol... honestly i thought it was... i was about to keep it closed and take it down to the Police Station
<topyli> it's not too late ;)
<Nigel> because well you know... bombs or anthrax that sorta thing (the bubble packing was the idea for that theory)
<Lowry> gnome meeting work with isight?
<topyli> Nigel: i still don't have the cds :(
<Nigel> topyli: well watch out for white packing from switzerland
<topyli> Nigel: yeah, i guess it's been a huge shipping, it takes time
<topyli> Nigel: your last name probably begins with a C or D so you already got them :)
<Nigel> topyli: J actually
<topyli> heh
<Nigel> i don't actually have a date of when i submitted the order... otherwise i'd tell you
<topyli> i can't remember either. i think it was before warty release though
<esas> hi
<esas> i tried to enable the root account by typing "sudo passwd root", but it asks for the root password
<Nigel> but yeah... thanks for the disks guys
<ESKILO> keyboard shortcuts in gnome are just utterly f'ed up
<ESKILO> all kinds of bugs
<esas> anybody an idea?
<topyli> ESKILO: have you told gnome what sort of keyboard you have?
<melazyboy> hooray for random kernel crashes
<melazyboy> esas: Yes type in what you want the root password to be, oh wise one
<knghtbrd> hooray indeed
<esas> melazyboy,
<esas> Password:
<esas> Sorry, try again.
<K-Rich> Where can i find more icons for gnome?
<melazyboy> esas: ... what account did you originally use when you installed hoary
<esas> i been never asked for an account while installing, but i was asked for an user account
<melazyboy> there you go
<melazyboy> and when you log in as that master user account you should be able to sudo and set root
<knghtbrd> US peoples still awake at this hour may want to know that Staples currently has a nice chair for $40 in leather or fabric.  It's not the softest chair in the world, but it's a task chair, so meant for getting work done and keeping you from injuring your back in long Ubuntu-using sessions.
<esas> melazyboy, i am currently logged in as the user i selected while the installation
<melazyboy> esas: try this
<melazyboy> esas: sudo passwd -eu root
<melazyboy> then try to 'login root'
<esas> melazyboy, thanks, it works
<melazyboy>  wow
<melazyboy> im shocke
<melazyboy> shocked
<esas> why?
<melazyboy> i woulden't think it would
<EvolutionR> I've configure the pppoeconf. Successfully login. But I can't surf anywebsites. Resolving ... Can't ping www.google.com , there's nothing wrong with my DSL connection, I can surf internet on my WindowsXP. How come? Ubuntu come with firewall?
<melazyboy> i just had it expire and unlock the account
<melazyboy> woulden't think that would work on root, even as mstr accnt
<melazyboy> EvolutionR: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<esas> :D
<melazyboy> add a nameserver
<esas> thx melazyboy, cu
<ESKILO> yes i have
<melazyboy> or edit your /etc/network/interfacs
<melazyboy> ESKILO: No if your on the internet, and you have your resolv.conf set up it would resolv =D
<ESKILO> ??
<melazyboy> ESKILO syntax, NAMESERVER <IP>
<ESKILO> what are you talking about?
<ESKILO> i was talking about my keymap issues.
<melazyboy> i thought youwhere talking about DNS resolving
<EvolutionR> rp-pppoe is "vulnerable" only if it is installed setuid-root, and it was never designed to be installed that way. what is setuid-root ?
<melazyboy> It doesn't want your running your service as root -- what those errors usually mean or installed as root
<K-Rich> ugh seems i have a modem issue to tackle tommorow.. see you all then
<K-Rich> night :)
<mebaran> Anyone here on AMD64
<mebaran> and having trouble with Evolution
<crimsun> mebaran: crashing early during program startup?
<mebaran> its contact manager mainly not being able to add subtract or change contacts
<mebaran> nope
<mebaran> it wont import a vcard, add a contact, or really do anything
<mebaran> everything is grayed out
<plovs> does anybody know how to forcefully rewrite a usb-key that is not being recognized (anymore)?
<ESKILO> topyli: i tell keyboard shortcuts to make mod4-right arrow play the next track for instance.  it records the combo fine, but it doesn't work.  later i get this weird glitch where just pressing an arrow key DOES work, without even holding down mod4
<melazyboy> oh son of a freking bitch your kidding me
<melazyboy> i just spent 30min truble shooting X because it was loading a backup copy of an archaic conf file from the home dir
<melazyboy> wow now thats shocking, seems like that could be a security flaw
<topyli> ESKILO: weird. works here(TM)
<melazyboy> now anyone can load foreign x modules into X by throwing an xorg.conf file in their home directory
<EvolutionR> what is setuid-root?
<melazyboy> Set User ID - ROOT
<melazyboy> print_stupid_error_msg() if setuid() eq 'root';
<EvolutionR> melazybod something like ID no?
<EvolutionR> ohhh okie thanks!
<melazyboy> uid usually means unique ID, im guessing in this syntax though it means set user id, its probably a function call to check who is logged in
<mebaran> Noboyd has any ideas
<mebaran> why the contact part in my Evolution
<mebaran> is completely disabled
<mebaran> it cannot make or save new contacts
<mebaran> anymore
<melazyboy> mebaran: Because evolution is notoriously unstable and your copy is borked
<melazyboy> god i really hate ati with a passion
<DIE_ATI> there we go. venting.
<mebaran> anything lother than Evolution
<mebaran> I mean
<mebaran> I do use my computer for my then borking
<mebaran> I would like to fix it
<mebaran> because I happen to need a contact manager
<mebaran> that will read my vcards
<mebaran> that took so long to creat
<DIE_ATI> not to be trendy but how about thunderbird?
<DIE_ATI> dear god 2.6.10 is so shitty
<DIE_ATI> you know the funny thing
<DIE_ATI> im finding my most stable machines
<DIE_ATI> are running the dev kerneles
<DIE_ATI> kernels*
<topyli> mebaran: is this the stable evolution? obviously you've found a bug we haven't seen yet
<topyli> mebaran: or you've broken it yourself, that's another possibility :)
<DIE_ATI> topyli: is there a known issue with autosmbmount in 2.6.10 with right access
<topyli> DIE_ATI: i wouldn't know about that :)
<mebaran> topyli:how
<mebaran> this is a clean install
<mebaran> on a new formatted disk
<mebaran> I would like to know how to unbreak it then
<mebaran> I woudl hope the package is not so easy to break
<mebaran> but of course it is possible
<mebaran> brb
<topyli> mebaran: then it's a bug. you should report it
<DIE_ATI> wow 56days uptime not to shabby without a ups
<mebaran> ok back
<mebaran> so any ideas as to why Evolution would be broken on a clean install
<mebaran> on an AMD64 system
<mebaran> so that the Contact manager is completely nonfuctional, being unable to add contacts or import them or even cahnge a setting
<mebaran> would this be library problem of sorts
<DIE_ATI> oh man come on now 2.6.10 so unstable
<Stew2> Heyo. How do I stop the GDM? I have ubuntu and the desktop freezes up, although I can SSH from another machine.
<DIE_ATI> Ive never seen such bull shit as this, so disapointed
<Stew2> THe mouse is frozen too. Everything video wise seems completely locked.
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: what is so "unstable"?
<Stew2> It might be a heating problem. Until I get it resolved. How do I kill the GDM?
<jdub> Stew2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: nautilus is causing a kernel crash when browing a samba share with 2.6.10
<EvolutionR> I tried the Roaring penguin pppoE. Type ADSL-START...connected. When I tried my firefox browser, type www.google.com nothing happens Resovling...I tried to ping www.google.com Unknown:host someting like that? I have tried both pppoeconf...rp-pppoe noting seems to connect the internet (DSL)
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: what version of 2.6.10 are you running?
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: the newest i would assume i just compiled from source today
<DIE_ATI> without error
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: pointless. are you running an ubuntu kernel? or one from kernel.org
<jdub> DIE_ATI: why didn't you use the ubuntu kernel?
<EvolutionR> Is ubuntu on Firewall or SELinux?
<jdub> EvolutionR: there's no selinux, and no (supported) gui firewall configuration tool
<Stew2> jdub Heya! Now, I just gotta stop it from locking up.
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: source was retreived from archive
<jdub> EvolutionR: try firestarter if you want a gui one
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: when?
<DIE_ATI> i got it because i was compiling the fglrx driver, and they had a folder so aptly named 2.6.10 but it as much of ati's releases simply doesn't work siting a bad symbol and 2.6.8 function names, there is a patch for it online
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: Today
<EvolutionR> jdub: okie...but I have trouble getting my ubuntu DSL connection (this is my first ubuntu installed distro) previously I can connect using other distro except ubuntu....is there a bug or wat?
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: we do ship the ati binary driver, but after you load a binary driver the kernel is TAINED. that means that we don't ensure stability anymore
<siimo> EvolutionR, what kinda DSL ?
<jdub> EvolutionR: i don't know, depends on what you're doing
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: you need to try without any binary driver
<EvolutionR> siimo: DSL on 512 kbps 128 kbps connection from my local ISP !
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: Im not loading the driver your binary failed silently and that pisses me off like nothing else, take no offense i guess it happens
<EvolutionR> siimo: no problem with the connection using windows
<siimo> EvolutionR, i meant how you connect to it? USB modem? router?
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: also.. just use the ubuntu kernel. compiling it yourself without applying any patch is useless, since we do apply a smbfs fix
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: I tried making my own, i got the error message, many other people are having the same error
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: This is without the fglrx driver installed, it failed w/ error when i did it myself
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: dude.. do you apply all the patches we ship?
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: do you know if the 2.6.11 src has the fix for smbfs?
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: no it doesn't because it's only in -ac tree and we backported it
<EvolutionR> I'm not alone here trying to surf internet with the Ubuntu DSL connection....I search at the Ubuntu Forum alot of ppl mention about their can't connect dsl connections on Ubuntu distro
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: please cat /proc/sys/kernel/tainted
<mebaran> damnit I am so annoyed with Evolution
<EvolutionR> siimo: my Aztech DSL 305E using bridge mode
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: no, I download the kernel source and then kill all of the senseless crap in effort to get my system to work and then bake the modules that are loaded by default into the kernel. its a hobby
<mebaran> not EvolutionR sorry
<EvolutionR> mebaran: scare me
<EvolutionR> :P
<DIE_ATI> no such file or directory
<mebaran> I am so annoyed with the damn damn contacts
<mebaran> I am going to shoot someone
<mebaran> I even got a 32 bit chroot going here
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: ok.. you are on your own than :-) including the module load failure. removing "crap" means breaking ABI compatibility with precompiled modules
<mebaran> but I can get the damn evolution contacts to run
<EvolutionR> mebaran dont use evolution then try thunderbird
<mebaran> EvolutionR: did
<topyli> mebaran: how are going to kill someone, you can't even get in touch with them
* topyli ducks
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> sorry
<EvolutionR> mebaran: did ur thunderbird give any errors?
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> Thunderbird runs fine
<mebaran> but Thunderbird
<mebaran> doesnt do contacts
<mebaran> and addressbook and calendary
<mebaran> the most important part of evolution for me is the calendar
<mebaran> and the addressbook
<EvolutionR> mebaran: I think thunderbird have
<DIE_ATI> fabbione: I relise that, but this should still work, with a custom kernel if i apt the binary i would expect it to fail not succeed silently, as it does, it never edits the config it download it installs as it shows in the dpkg database, it just doesn't work, and the module fglrx can't be modprobed because its not present at all
<mebaran> I use webmail mostly
<mebaran> but I need contacts and phones to be readily available
<EvolutionR> siimo: my Aztech DSL 305E using bridge mode
<mebaran> should I file a bug report
<mebaran> because it certianly resemlbes a bug
<EvolutionR> mebaran: did u uprage ur evolution?
<mebaran> EvolutionR: nope
<mebaran> this is a clean install
<mebaran> on a formatted hdd
<mebaran> nothing but ubuntu-desktop installed
<DIE_ATI> not to mention the linux-source, for 2.6.10 is supposed to already have ubuntu patches per the synaptic description
<mebaran> no custom installations
<EvolutionR> I recommend u to upgrade see if it helps u
<mebaran> I have
<mebaran> that was the first thing I tried
<EvolutionR> u mean the latest version available
<fabbione> DIE_ATI: it has them in debian/patches. they are not applied + there is a linux-patch package to apply all of them in one shot
<fabbione> you have tons of ways to reach the same goal
<mebaran> I think I have the latest version in the repos
<EvolutionR> anyway I wanted to install apps.rpm, it give an error "if you want to install rpm on debian package. use alien ? what's alien? how do I install rpm? I was confuse by Ubuntu!!! not user friendly
<crimsun> EvolutionR: apt-cache show alien
<mebaran> should I try unisntalling evolution and using the 64 bit rpm I found for fedora
<mebaran> bmaybe that might have better luck
<mebaran> it cant get more broken than it is now
<EvolutionR> crimsun: what does apt-cache show alien does? I'm sure dont want to mess up this sys
<siimo> EvolutionR, so whats the problem with your connection?
<crimsun> EvolutionR: it displays information about the 'alien' package
<siimo> EvolutionR, what you have there is an ethernet router  so it should work as normal lan connection
<EvolutionR> siimo: here's the problem I've "adsl-start" "Connected" try to sufr web, ping www.google.com "uknown host" failed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<siimo> EvolutionR, are you using DHCP ?
<EvolutionR> siimo: nop, I insert the 10.0.0.X
<EvolutionR> subnet: 255.255.255.0
<EvolutionR> gateway: 10.0.0.X
<siimo> EvolutionR, try this  -> echo "nameserver  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" > /etc/resolv.conf
<siimo> where xxx.xxx... is your isp DNS server
<EvolutionR> dns: 202.188..X
<EvolutionR> I have inserted dns
<EvolutionR> is said connected when I type "adsl-status"
<EvolutionR> it show ppp0 link up
<siimo> whats adsl-status adsl-start etc anyway? shouldn't your connection work as normal lan? with eth0 ?
<EvolutionR> okie let's forget about adsl-start thing
<EvolutionR> siimo: teach me how to connect to the internet using lan?
<EvolutionR> I m on windows now
<siimo> EvolutionR, you plugged into ethernet card?
<EvolutionR> siimo: yes Ethernet Card Eth0
<EvolutionR> I using this chatting with u so nothing wrong with my connection on winxp
<xukun> is there somebody from ubuntu maintainers here?
<EvolutionR> Realtek
<topyli> EvolutionR: i don't think you have pppoe after all like you said before :)
<EvolutionR> wat u talking about I use pppoe on winxp using bridgemode winxp dialers
<EvolutionR> ubuntu have installed pppoeconf
<siimo> EvolutionR, ok.. mine was autoconfigured cause i use DHCP but try going into Computer -> System Configuration -> Networking
<EvolutionR> siimo: okie
<topyli> ah then it's not a LAN thing
<EvolutionR> I siimo: can u send me the screen shots of ur lan settings
<EvolutionR> ur can erase the ip add
<siimo> EvolutionR, im not currently on ubuntu
<EvolutionR> but which destop ur using kde or gnome?
<EvolutionR> siimo: im using gnome 2.8
<EvolutionR> I think is the same
<siimo> EvolutionR, why dont you try this ?  edit /etc/network/interfaces
<siimo> EvolutionR, add an entry like this -> http://www.cae.wisc.edu/fsg/linux/linux-configtcpip.html#debian
<siimo> EvolutionR, all mine has is this -> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<siimo> since i use DHCP
<EvolutionR> siimo: I try
<EvolutionR> siimo what desktop ur using kde or gnome?
<siimo> gnome
<EvolutionR> 2.8?
<siimo> yes but im not on ubuntu so i dont have those nextwork tools
<EvolutionR> nvm I try ur suggestions
<siimo> ubuntu is on my home desktop cant get screenshots now
<EvolutionR> nvm
<EvolutionR> I try
<EvolutionR> gtg now
<EvolutionR> bye nice chat with ya
<siimo> bye
<deva> i want to install cupsys on ubuntu ...every time when i tell apt-get install cupsys....it says to do apt-get -f install when i did like that it says it will install unwanted  things which i donot want to install...how to get rid of it
<topyli> deva: you have broken packages. let apt fix them. or, find the broken ones and remove them
<Emanuelez> hello *
<deva> topyli: how to remove dude?
<Emanuelez> what is te advantage of using LDAP authentication in egroupware?
<topyli> deva: 'apt-get remove dude' :)
<robsta> hi
<deva> topyli: ok,,,,no way to find specific broken package
<topyli> deva: synaptic and aptitude are pretty good at finding them
<deva> topyli: ok. thx
<topyli> deva: with apt, you can see what it wants to install when you use -f and see what depends on them. but that's more difficult
<robsta> i'm wondering which package Xauth.h is in
<deva> topyli: ok.
<Hwolf> #ubuntu-devel
<robsta> Hwolf: ok, bye
<Hwolf> ?
<topyli> woohoo! it's late enough so i'm allowed to go to work
<siimo> hi.. is this a bug in the new nautilus 2.9.x ?  -  the icon labels zoom out smaller than the gnome font size specified  , its very annoying , i like the icons 75% zoom  , but icon text zooms out as well and becomes unreadable
<siimo> this didnt happen in 2.8x
<xukun> why ist not possible to choose the version af the nvidia drivers to be installed when using apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<Hwolf> xukun, only the latest drivers are packaged
<VSpike> do I have any chance of getting a winmodem working in ubuntu?
<zeedo> VSpike: same chance youll have in any distro really
<xukun> Hwolf, then I a have a big problem, my nvidia card dont work well with the latest 6629 driver. The 6111 version and older works fine
<VSpike> i'm not up to date on the state of winmodem support in linux. i know it used to be a non-starter.  Last I heard some efforts were being made.  Where's it at now?
<zeedo> VSpike: same as its always been, some modems work fine others dont, just depends on the chipset
<zeedo> VSpike: google modem model and see if you can find anyone thats had success
<VSpike> ah okay. well, last time i looked like i say there were none that worked, so that's something.  According to the device manager, it's an intel chipset so maybe I will have some luck
<DIE_ATI> Can you disable SMB file system support, and enable CIFS support, in the kernel and still mount windows shares?
<Hwolf> xukun, you'll have to uninstall the prepackaged and manually install the vanilla driver from nvidia.com
<VSpike> I also wanted to know about ACPI. when I shut down, i have to power off manually.  Also is there sleep/hibernate support? I can't see it.  Do I have to do something extra to get it?
<xukun> Hwolf, is there some kind of readme of installing the nvidia vanilla driver on Ubuntu?
<xukun> hoary
<Hwolf> xukun, you can just use the nvidia/xorg installation guide. That should work fine.
<xukun> Hwolf, and where should that guide be?
<Hwolf> the readme of the driver package you can download from the nvidia site.
<VSpike> what does it mean if i see modprobe errors relating to hotplug system on boot?
<Hwolf> Vspike, don't worry. Those mean nothing.
<VSpike> that's good :)
<xukun> Hwolf, thanks
<Hwolf> Vspike, as to aspci, that got a complete overhaul in Hoary. If you're running hoary, file a bug. If it's warty, sit it out.
<Hwolf> acpi, sorry
<VSpike> the other problem i noticed is that when i restart the machine, the kernel fails to start.  But on a cold boot, or a hard reset, it's fine.  How would I go about troubleshooting that?
<crimsun> xukun: is 6629 problematic for you on Hoary?
<VSpike> Hwolf: thanks for that. I'm running warty.
<swim> anyone running hoary + nvidia-glx?
<swim> anyone at all
<VSpike> I guess I should wait until I'm in front of the machine and can post the exact kernel error
<Hwolf> Vspike: Roger
<swim> argh I cant seem to use the nvidia 6111 nvidia-glx package (the warty version) with hoary, but the hoary version of nvidia-glx (6229) doesnt work on my machine... never has
<VSpike> thanks for the help!
<crimsun> swim: yes
<Hwolf> swim: warty-glx package is set up for xfree, hoary-glx is set up for xorg
<swim> Hwolf ooh, is there anything I can do? can I use the nvidia.com installer?
<swim> of the older version
<crimsun> it makes sense to just downgrade all those nvidia packages to their warty versions and place them on hold
<Hwolf> swim, I'd get the nvidia.com version and do that yes. Just uninstall the ubuntu versions first
<bazer> how does one install a kernel with all its patches on ubuntu. I want to compile a third party driver.
<swim> yah those new nvidia drivers are a pain for a lot of people
<crimsun> bazer: compiling a third-party driver only requires linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bazer> vmware-config doesnt
<xukun> crimsun, tell me please
<crimsun> bazer: hmm? what else does it require?
<bazer> the source repository properly patched in /usr/src/linux
<swim> hmm it seems I dont have libglx.a ... do I need to install that seperatley?
<crimsun> xukun: downgrade nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-source, and nvidia-kernel-common all to their warty (6111) versions and put them on hold using aptitude
<Hwolf> crimson: xfree - xorg, won't work.
<swim> crimsun: oh I can do that instead of installing nvidia using the installer from nvidia.com?
<crimsun> xukun: obviously this implies a matching kernel downgrade unless you plan on compiling it manually.
<crimsun> Hwolf: it actually works fine. I did it on several machines at work.
<Hwolf> crimson: ?? does it. Sorry then.
<swim> crimsun: is it possible to use the nvidia installer?
<swim> for the older version
<crimsun> Hwolf: the issue is of course linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> swim: yes, but be aware that it will clobber all the polite diversions that nvidia-glx creates
<swim> crimsun: what diversions are those?
<crimsun> swim: not to mention it will overwrite the kernel module in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<swim> crimsun: so the safest thing to do is downgrade everything including kernel?
<crimsun> swim: the libglx and libGL ones
<crimsun> swim: if you wish to continue using Ubuntu-provided packages, yes.
<swim> ok Ill just do that then thx
<xukun> crimsun, crimsun ok, where do I start? how do I downgrade things
<crimsun> bazer: if VMware requires that, then someone needs to file a bug on their bugtracking system
<crimsun> bazer: anything that requires /usr/src/linux to be populated is broken according to Linus himself. The proper method is to check /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<Dko> Well I finnaly was able to compile that source code. (yay!) Thanks for the help. But... >_<
<Dko> now when I run startup I get root@roc-24-169-212-6:/home/jesse/dbsc2.5/src # ulimit: Command not found.
<siimo> crimsun, so nvidia is broken then.. ?
<crimsun> siimo: in which respects? ;-)
<Dko> This seams a much more linux orented question.  So could someone help me resolve this prob? ^^
<crimsun> siimo: the nvidia installer properly checks /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<siimo> crimsun, it asked me for /usr/src ..
<crimsun> siimo: it only falls through to that as a last resort
<swim> the warty kernel is 2.6.8.1-3 right?
<crimsun> swim: -4-
<crimsun> swim: (warty-security)
<Dko> Could someone tell me why im getting 'Command not found' with ulimit ?
<crimsun> Dko: it's normally a shell "builtin"
<crimsun> Dko: are you using a Csh-based shell?
<xukun> crimsun, I never downgraded things before
<Dko> Well I just installed the Csh package.  Would I Have to do a different package for the shell?
<swim> crimsun: can I install the nvidia warty stuff while booted onto the hoary kernel? or do I need to reboot into the warty one first
<crimsun> Dko: err, you didn't have (weren't supposed) to install it; that was a question referencing which shell you are using when you get the ulimit error
<Dko> Crimsun: Im not shure.  I mean I install csh for something else just recently.
<Dko> *installed
<crimsun> swim: you can certainly downgrade the userland nvidia packages regardless of the kernel you're running, and more than likely you didn't purge the older kernels or linux-restricted-modules
<crimsun> swim: if you have time, please assist xukun with downgrading; he faces the same procedure
<Dko> I just type ./startup for the mud im trying to get running.  Its what gives the ulimit problem
<swim> crimsun:what Ive done so far is ust remove the nvidia packages (3) and installed the warty kernel, now Im going to install the 3 nvidia packages again from warty, is that good of me :) ?
<crimsun> swim: actually all you have to do is downgrade nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common. Then make sure you still have the warty kernel and linux-restricted-modules [for that kernel] 
<crimsun> Dko: `getent passwd $USER' should tell you the shell your user is configured to use by default
<swim> crimsun: not sure what the difference between downgrading and removing the hoary nvidia packages, and installing the warty nvidia packages is
<weezer_> I'm having a strange problem with a HP Deskjet 550 printer: I installes just fine and printing a test page works too. But printing out of _any_ program doesn't. Any ideas?
<crimsun> swim: the results are identical
<swim> ok good :)
<Dko> I get root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Dko> What ever that all means. ><
<crimsun> Dko: did you execute csh or tcsh at any time?
<Dko> the ./startup I did might.  I seamed to require csh.
<crimsun> Dko: (and why are you attempting to execute your mud application as root?)
<swim> crap tried to install nvidia-glx, and linux-restricted-modules... and returned nvidia-kernel-common is not installed, but thats also not available as a package download... can I fix this?
<crimsun> swim: remember that you would need the warty repo line(s)
<swim> crimsun: yes theyre in there
<swim> warty-security
<crimsun> swim: not just warty-security, you also need warty
<swim> ah ok
<Dko> Crimsun.  I have no clue what im doing here. The instructions told me to put startup and dbsaga (mud executable) in my dbsc2.5 directory and then type ./startup 4000 &  I do that and get the ulimit prob
<crimsun> swim: if you're going to downgrade, it's well worth your while to familiarize yourself with aptitude's man page, particularly the install=version parameter and value
<Dko> At first I got something about /bin/csh so I installed the csh package.
<crimsun> Dko: is that a mud daemon or a mud client?
<Dko> Its a mud server if thats what you mean.
<swim> crimsun: ok I will once I get this nvidia stuff taken care of, is it wrong to just have changed the line with hoary to have warty and warty-security ? because when I put both in there apt-get update is returning errors
<crimsun> Dko: daemon->server here
<Hwolf> How do I check which location I've set during base-config?
<Dko> Ohh ok.  I don't know much termanology yet
<crimsun> Hwolf: "location?"
<Hwolf> Yeah. First you select language, then where you live, then keyboard layout, then timezone, right?
<crimsun> swim: if your base is hoary, always keep hoary in your sources.list. Since you're downgrading, you'll want to (re)add warty and warty-security lines (they can be commented out after you're finished downgrading and putting those packages on hold).
<crimsun> swim: again, this instance is particularly relevant to learning aptitude's install=version parameter and value
<swim> crimsun: the problem is that having warty and warty-security is returning errors when using apt-get update
<swim> while each alone does not
<crimsun> swim: use #flood to paste the errors
<crimsun> Hwolf: `tzconfig', `dpkg-reconfigure console-data', etc.
<Dko> So any clue into my problem? >_< SHould I uninstall the csh package I installed and give the error I get for not having that instead?
<swim> crimsun: well I just removed warty-restricted since all I needed was the kernel, and got the nvidia stuff from warty
<Dko> *about ready to smash head into a wall*
<swim> brb let me see if this works
<crimsun> Dko: what mud daemon are you attempting to configure and execute?
<crimsun> xukun: please ask swim to assist you when he successfully configures 6111 on his hoary system.
<Dko> Yay im ignored again. >>
<Dko> Opps nm
<xukun> crimsun, I will
<Dko> Its a custom smaug code base calles dbsaga 2.5
<Dko> *called
<vj> i just cannot get ubuntu to work
<mattv> i can't get ubuntu to install either
<mattv> i can run the live CD but i get a disc error when i try the Install CD
<vj> i have four isa sent by ubuntu and two i downloaded from the site, but still can't make it work, is it something wrong at my end
<vj> same here i can run the live cd
<crimsun> Dko: I'm not familiar with it. Does their configuration/executing scheme require csh or tcsh? If so, you should direct your questions to them...
<mattv> i have two that came in the mail and i get an error with both of them
<Dko> *sighs* Alright.  It seams to require csh.
<topyli> mattv: dunno, but i do know they are entirely different systems. the livecd is based on morphix
<mattv> yeah
<vj> matt i am waiting for your acceptance
<mattv> ?
<mattv> what do you mean
<vj> i have sent you a request for chat
<mattv> i must not have got it
<mattv> but i have to go anyways
<vj> okay
<vj> we have the same problem
<mattv> yeah
<mattv> i just hope it's something with my comp that i can fix
<mattv> and not the CD
<vj> well i don't think so
<mattv> yeah
<mattv> i kinda do to
<vj> i can load fc3, suse 9.2, mandrake 10.1, kanotix, yoper......name it even the live cd from ubuntu
<vj> even if i can install ubuntu half of the things don't respond
<mattv> hmm
<mattv> well i have to go
<mattv> later man] 
<vj> ok
<vj> anyone to help me with this kinda problem
<vj> anyone to help me with ubuntu install
<chibifs> Hmmm. Is there an easy way to run a single X app seperate from the X server?
<ddaa> Heya. Is there a known problem with Evolution displaying quoted-printable emails when the locale is set to LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 on Warty?
<ddaa> Or should I complain to the sender?
<topyli> chibifs: on another xserver
<chibifs> Well, I was thinking with screen, you know, you can live a screen session running and SSH into it. But I perfer Gaim for IRC :/
<chibifs> Just don't want to lose Gaim when I restart X.
<topyli> chibifs: gaim can live on a remote box, but it needs your local x i'm afraid
<beezly> chibifs: you *could* run it on the Xvnc server and the use a vnc session to that, but it's awfully icky
<chibifs> Yeah.. That's why I was curious if there was a better way :P
<topyli> beezly: sounds like a bit of overkill for irc  :)
<beezly> topyli: yeah, it's a nasty way to do it
<beezly> another way to do it is to use and IRC "proxy"
<topyli> chibifs: i'd run irssi in that situation
<topyli> beezly: now i'm interested
<beezly> topyli: exactly, irssi
<chibifs> I guess I'll setup this laptop over here as a dedicated IRC laptop :P
<chibifs> I can bear to use IRSSI on it :D
<Hwolf> irssi is a lifesaver. :-D
<beezly> chibifs: i believe irssi can do the proxying business, but I've never used it so I'm not sure
<topyli> chibifs: i sometimes run remote irssi on my phone :)
<topyli> *from*, not on
<chibifs> I'll run screen/irssi on the laptop so I don't need to lose it even on reboots.
<beezly> chibifs: nah, what I think you do is run irssi on some machine somewhere that never gets rebooted.. then use your favourite irc client to log into that rather than direct to irc
<chibifs> I'll give it a shot. ^_^
<chibifs> Hmm. Now the big question for the laptop-- Gentoo or Lunar. :/
<chibifs> It's a 586. I want to squeeze every bit of power I can out of it.
<topyli> beezly: lots of people run irssi on university servers and just ssh over
<topyli> chibifs: lunar?
* topyli looks
<chibifs> Lunar is another source distro. Probably not as supported as Gentoo.. But Gentoo just looks scary :O
<chibifs> And if it keeps source on harddisk, I'm pretty out of luck :/
<topyli> chibifs: they do have some good news on their site: "e17 lives!" :)
<bazer> so there is no way to install a fully-patched source tree from the current kernel (including the config, which oddly enough is not in /proc/config*)
<chibifs> Lunar is by some of the XFCE guys, I hang out with them alot :D
<melazyboy> alright so im trying to patch the linux kernel with the ubuntu set, so i did it and it bitched about it already having the patches, so out of boredom i gave it the -f, now im not getting any output ant its taking forever
<bazer> melazyboy: same here
<topyli> hmm. " To date e17 is not very feature rich, but sure does have a lot of nice eye candy" =)
<melazyboy> i didn't even read your posts
<melazyboy> bazer: i just need my smbfs working
<melazyboy> bazer: I mean i dont see how kernel.org released 2.6.10 with it broken
<bazer> define broken
<melazyboy> completly lacking write support
<melazyboy> I have entries in my fstab that automount 2 smbdrives, i can't unmount them when i boot with 2.6.10 and i can't write to them, none of the args have changed; my fstab hasn't been modified,
<scoon> melazyboy, but smb libs have changed.  what is the err you get when trying to write to them ?
<melazyboy> I dont get an error i tried via nautilus and the create dir options and remove file were just grayed out
<scoon> melazyboy, so then they are working just fine.  nautilus is an extra layer on  top.  Try to use CLI to do the same things that you tried in nautilus and you will see what the problem is.
<scoon> melazyboy, or take a peek at the logs
<melazyboy> ok thats odd.
<pdamoc> hello
<melazyboy> I can create them in cli
<melazyboy> i just can't in nautilus
<melazyboy> wtf thats the absolute only thing i use nautilus for
<melazyboy> **rolls over dead*
<pdamoc> I've installed Warty on my brother's PC now I want to install some games....
<pdamoc> since the computer is not connected to internet how can I do that (installation of the game) safe
<scoon> melazyboy, hoary ?
<melazyboy> scoon: yar =/
<scoon> melazyboy, well maybe that will get fixed as 2.10 gets closer.  or try warty and see if it worked in 2.8
<melazyboy> auctually i might be able to whip up a bug report on this one
<scoon> melazyboy, and of cource, you could look over the nautilu bugzilla and see what has yet to be done
<melazyboy> I think i know what it might be
<melazyboy> im rebooting that box now
<Moiana> will an apt-get dist-upgrade take me from warty to hoary?
<melazyboy> if you s/warty/hoary; in /etc/apt/sources.list
<melazyboy> hrm
<melazyboy> i wonder if the permissions registered as this before
<melazyboy> the folder has drwxr-xr-x which would mean no write support for my x user
<Moiana> Greetings, Ubuntu-ers
<melazyboy> scoon: Any idea why its bugging out with rw,utf8,users options?
<herman_> x user?
<Moiana> I am having a problem with composed characters here. I am using an US-layout keyboard, but my main language is Portuguese. On Ubuntu, when I set up English w/deadkeys as keyboard layout, everything works except the '+c, which was supposed to look like a ",c", not like a "c'", which is what shows up. Ideas?
<scoon> melazyaboy, no. no idea at all.  read the logs, maybe something there.
<melazyboy> herman_: Yea if i log in as root, i can modify the drive, yet if im logged in as a user, i can't, which is odd because fstab has rw,users and that used to work
<scoon> melazyboy, i'd also check your smb.conf and see if something has changed there.
<melazyboy> im not a server
<melazyboy> only a client
<SeytoN> is this the ubuntu room?
<melazyboy> no
<mjr> no, this is the ubuntu support channel
<node> heh
<melazyboy> its an african pop band
<node> lmao
<SeytoN> i need help
<scoon> melazyboy, hmmm.  the kernel docs say to check out samba.org.
<linuxboy> ubuntu isnt an african pop band (afaik)
<scoon> melazyboy, that is what i'd do.
<melazyboy> linuxboy: Are you the professional on african pop bands?
<scoon> melazyboy, also, have you rolled your own kernel or are you using what ubuntu provides.
<SeytoN> how can i configure my internet cable?
<linuxboy> melazyboy: i live in south africa ;)
<melazyboy> scoon: My own =/
<scoon> melazyboy, well double check your .config and go over to smaba's site.
<linuxboy> melazyboy: but i could be wrong
<melazyboy> scoon: when i try to run smbumount as a user i get smbumount must be installed suid root
<melazyboy> But its already installed...
<melazyboy> and in order to apt-get you must be root, and i was root when it installed
<scoon> melazyboy, but not as suid root
<scoon> melazyboy, and you said that you have smb entries in fstab
<melazyboy> I must have a misunderstanding
<melazyboy> scoon: I do
<melazyboy> scoon: and they worked in 2.6.9
<scoon> melazyboy, do they mount on boot ?
<melazyboy> scoon: Yes i just can't write to them unless i log in as root
<SeytoN> the pppconfig its for only adsl and modems?
<SeytoN> i got cable internet with usb modem
<scoon> melazyboy, read over man mout, there is more to user/s option than just let users mount and unmount.
<mjr> SeytoN, sounds bad, that kind of thing doesn't necessarily have drivers
<mjr> SeytoN, don't you have an ethernet connected cable modem option?
<scoon> melazyboy, another thing to note, mount just calls on smbmount when mounting smbfs.  so you really need to look over those docs as well.
<melazyboy> Im looking over them now
<melazyboy> I can't get the device to stop =/ to try new stuff, looks like ill need to restart
<SeytoN> i know usb modems sucks
<scoon> melazyboy, also, is your box only used by you ?
<herman_> SeytoN, what kind of modem you have?
<SeytoN> motorola cable internet
<SeytoN> broadband
<herman_> did you google with modem name and linux
<melazyboy> scoon: Yes
<scoon> melazyboy, why don't you can the fstab entries and just mount them w/ nautilus.
<scoon> melazyboy, in userland.
<melazyboy> im confused run that by me once more
<scoon> melazyboy, do not mount your shares on boot with fstab
<scoon> melazyboy, use nautilus to "connect to server" and pick smb
<scoon> melazyboy, and configure it that way.
<melazyboy> eww.
<scoon> melazyboy,  ?
<SeytoN> i need to configure APT
<SeytoN> how do i get there?
<scoon> SeytoN, man apt-get
<melazyboy> /etc/apt/sources.list
<SeytoN> thank you
<SeytoN> To install Wine from the WineHQ APT repository, you need to configure APT to look in the right place for the Wine packages. On Ubuntu systems, and those using the Synaptic Package Manager, this can be done easily by opening up Synaptic and selecting Settings->Repositories. Then click add and enter the following information:
<SeytoN> i dont get it
<melazyboy> scoon: Alright i think if ound the solution i was looking for
<scoon> melazyboy, well then share it with the rest of us.
<melazyboy> im making sure it works now requires restart
<scoon> melazyboy, why restart ?
<melazyboy> because im invoking smbfs through autmount v4 from the kenrel
<melazyboy> kernel*
<melazyboy> son of a bitch, i hate you god, now i get the restart 30 times force checked bull shit =/
<melazyboy> i swear 29 of those were today
<melazyboy> btw just to start discussion -- can anyone think of a reason not to remove python, substansiate it please, what exactly is it providing to the ubuntu distrubution, i mean granted they claim to side with python over perl, but i dont see any python scripts
<swim> hay crimsun got it working thank you :)  could you tell me how to put a hold on the 6111 nvidia stuff now?
<melazyboy> no joy.
<melazyboy> =[
<scoon> melazyboy, yes.  i can.  and i have been coding perl for over 6 years.
<scoon> melazyboy, do a locate *.py and see for your self.
<melazyboy> seems like a bunch of pthon examples, and docs that come up
<scoon> and stuff w/ hal
<melazyboy> python*
<scoon> no
<scoon> *.py
<scoon> look for python files.
<scoon> and see where they are.
<scoon> or just try and remove python and post how it works (or does not work)
<scylax> hi
<scylax> i have a usb2 problem
<Kakalto> I'm trying to boot ubuntu dual-boot with Windows XP, but with the default grub configuration, windows doesn't load properly
<scylax> the card works (modem & mouse) plugged there
<scylax> but when i plug my external ntfs drive... i do fdisk -l and the terminal freezes
<scylax> i can mount it (sometimes) but ubuntu will freeze until i unplug the drive
<scylax> any ideas????
<Kakalto> is anyone actually here, who knows what they're doing?
<scoon> Kakalto, no.  we are all a bunch of jerks.
<Kakalto> :
<Kakalto> *:)
<scoon> Kakalto, and my jerk solution is don't run windows.
<scoon> Kakalto, and that way your problem won't exist any more
<scoon> :)
<scylax> that's not a solution
<scylax> when simple things like using an external drive take weeks to configure ;)
<Kakalto> scoon: I would love it if I could
<scoon> scylax, really.  i thought you could "see" my sarcasim ?  sorry if you couldn't.
<Kakalto> it's my friend's comp anyway
<mattv> ubuntu sux
<scylax> yeah... just a bit pissed off, i really need that drive and i wouldn't want to install windows
<scoon> Kakalto, even better.  it is not yours.  and this will let you assess how close you and your friend are.
<d3vic3> mattv, whats wrong ?
<Kakalto> meh lol
<Kakalto> scoon: his bother requires windows for games
<mattv> i just cant get it to install
<Kakalto> *brother
<Teatime> hello all, can someone please help me with some search syntax regardin wLan drivers?
<mattv> when i boot from the CD i get a disk error
<scoon> Kakalto, seriously, search the forums.  there have been ton's of posts.
<d3vic3> is the disk ok /
<d3vic3> ?
<scoon> Kakalto, tell your friends brother to get a ps2.  they are cheap and light now.
<mattv> you mean like is it scratched or anything?
<Kakalto> mattv: I got the same problem
<d3vic3> yes ?
<mattv> no
<Teatime> mattv it is possible that the ISO didn't burn properly
<Kakalto> does it look like it's water-marked?
<mattv> i ordered it
<Kakalto> same
<mattv> no
<Kakalto> ohk
<Kakalto> one of mine does
<mattv> i got 2 and neither of them work
<mattv> i can run the Live CD
<d3vic3> can't you download and burn it yourself ?
<Teatime> Can anyone help me with wireless lan 802.11g USB drivers? or configuration?
<mattv> just not the install CD
<SeytoN> can you install linux on xbox :S
<Teatime> hehe seyton
<Moiana> pruonckk: funciona
<d3vic3> SeytoN, with knowledge of embedded systems, yes
<mattv> there isn't a way to install from the live CD is there?
<lexhider> are there mono packages for hoary around anywhere?
<seb128> in universe
<d3vic3> mattv, no
<lexhider> thanks.
<mattv> geez
<Teatime> Wireless lan anyone?
<mattv> could it be my comp?
<SeytoN> <d3vic3> SeytoN, with knowledge of embedded systems, yes?<----- so i can install linux on xbox
<Kakalto> where are the forums?!
<d3vic3> yes
<d3vic3> SeytoN, yes
<mattv> well, i guess i'll try and burn it or order some more
<SeytoN> that sounds good
<d3vic3> SeytoN, www.xbox-linux.org
<Kakalto> hellooooo?
<mattv> i'll have to find someone with DSL
<lexhider> SeytoN, I tried a debian install on my xbox a year or 2 ago.
<SeytoN> i dont hace xbox lexhider
<SeytoN> have*
<matt3o> hi all
<matt3o> please, I need help with network-admin, maybe is a known problem...
<matt3o> my network-admin crashes everytime I try to open it, telling me that "The Entered Password Is Invalid"... but I KNOW I type the correct password...
<matt3o> that strange behaivoir is started when (some times ago...) I have type an incorrect password... and from that moment is like it "remember" my mismatch....
<marlon_> Hi!
<marlon_> Some solution for bug with boot of Windows XP (1st partition)?
<matt3o> someone have an idea? please..
<matt3o> Hi Marlon, what about that bug? I've had no problem with GRUB...
<lexhider> my bad.
<marlon_> I install the LILO in the partition of the Ubuntu.  But my MBR is damaged.
<matt3o> and you cannot reach to load your XP partition?
<marlon_> Console of Recovery of the Windows not aid nothing!
<Teatime> anyone know how to use ndiswrapper with ubuntu?
<marlon_> Yeah... My winxp dead...
<Teatime> marlon_ you could restore the windows boot loader then reinstall the linux boot loader
<no0tic> I've problems with networking, I deactivated eth0 and now /etc/init.d/networking start fails
<no0tic> ah, then I reactivated eth0... :)
<matt3o> Teattime... I use ndiswrappe...
<matt3o> and it works fine!
<marlon_> I intend to use bootpart (boot.ini) to load the partition of the Ubuntu...
<matt3o> well, marlon, maybe Teattime  is right..
<matt3o> oh...
<Teatime> I can't get on the internet until I instlal ndiswrapper, what's the best way to install ndiswrapper?
<odyssey> Teatime, the internet
<matt3o> I have had your same problem... finally, I've installed the deb package
<matt3o> I've found it using apt-get... but I cannot remember wich repository.....
<Teatime> marlon_ load up the recovery console, write a new boot config with the  FIXBOOT command then FIXMBR
<matt3o> if you have patient i'll have a look...
<Teatime> thank you matt30
<lerio> hi, guys. i need help: i have problems burning cds. is anybody familiar with cdrecord?
<Teatime> keep on doing a fixboot and fixmbr until winblows decides it exists on your drive!
<jbailey> lerio: I am.  What's up?
<scoon> lerio, yes.  what is the problem
<marlon_> Of this form the MBR does not load more WIndows XP...
<Teatime> write a new MBR with FIXBOOT in recovery console
<lerio> thanks guys: can you please have a quick look here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11809
<matt3o> Teatime: BTW, My Wireless card loss the connection to the ESSID sometimes... to resolve this problem, I have write down a simple script that each 5 seconds check out that connection...
<regebro> Howdy all! I'm thinking about trying out Ubuntu, my debian install is all messed up anyway. Got a live test CD and tried it, which didn't tell me much of course... ;)
<lerio> basically, i want to know if there's a way to restore my cd burner...
<jbailey> lerio: Clean the drive?
<Teatime> ok matt3o
<seb128> hey jbailey !
<regebro> So, Question: Are many happily using KDE with Ubuntu? Because I'm not sure I like Gnome...
<jbailey> lerio: I usually clean mine after every 10 uses or so now.  Seemed I was getting cat hair in there.
<jbailey> seb128: lu!
<lerio> jbailey: how to i do this? what do you suggest?
<jbailey> regebro: I heard yesterday of something called 'kubuntu', haven't looked into it at all, KDE's not my thing.
<scoon> lerio, does that happen with any other brand of cds.
<lerio> jbailey: i don't have cats but a hairy brother... :)
<jbailey> lerio: Go to any audio store and buy the CD cleaning kit.
<jbailey> ROGL
<jbailey> s/G/F/
<jbailey> Wow..  Way too early =)
<no0tic> /etc/init.d/networking start fails, where can I find logs?
<Riddell> regebro: yes, you can happily use KDE with ubuntu
<lerio> scoon: yes, i tried with a couple of verbatim cdrw and a tdk cdr
<jbailey> no0tic: Mmm.  Depends on the failure, sadly.
<matt3o> Teatime: I am not sure.... I have taht package on "Miscellanous" section... If you want, I have a locally copy of that package, I can send it to you via mail...
<Teatime> yeah sure sounds great!
<regebro> jbailey, Riddell: Thanks. If not, maybe I'll get used to Gnome most of the otehr people at works uses it.
<lerio> jbailey: got the message. thanks for the hint!
<matt3o> ok: wich address?
<jbailey> regebro: Is there something in particular giving you grief, or just not used to the way it does things?
<regebro> jbailey: I'm probably just not used to it. It seems to kinda annoy me. ;) But then, as a desktop, I like WinXP. :p
<jbailey> regebro: I've only seen XP a couple of times, my experience with it so far was not being able to find anything..  =)  So I can appreciate if you have the some frustration with Gnome.  They think *way* different.
<no0tic> jbailey: how can I know what failure is?
<jbailey> no0tic: What's actually happening.  You just don't get the network?
<no0tic> jbailey: yesterday I deactivated eth0 and saved the config with a name into Net configuration (Desktop --> ADMin --> Net)
<no0tic> jbailey: today I returned home, I plugged the laptop to the LAN and restored eth0 via the same tool
<no0tic> jbailey: I restarted networking with no avail
<no0tic> jbailey: lo interface is not present too
<no0tic> jbailey: I configured via ifconfig & route my eth0
<jbailey> no0tic: And that worked?
<no0tic> jbailey: yes, I'm here now :)
<no0tic> jbailey: but networking fails
<jbailey> no0tic: I'm in a geek house.  There's never a shortage of terminals here, so I wanted to make sure ;)
<no0tic> jbailey: yes, I know ;)
<jbailey> So you have two issues.  The first is that g-s-t ate your networking config, the second is you need it to work either way.
<no0tic> jbailey: what is g-s-t?
<jbailey> We can get you up and running, that's no problem.   Afterwords it would be cool if you could try and break it again, and file a bug.
<Falstius> what tools are there in ubuntu for working with xfree86 config files?
<Falstius> (other than text editors)
<jbailey> no0tic: Gnome system tools, the bit that you're using for the networking config.
<jbailey> no0tic: Are you using dhcp?
<no0tic> jbailey: static IP
<Kakalto> just wondering, how many people (preferably a %) have a problem with Dual-booting Ubuntu/WinXP?
<Kakalto> 99%?
<EvolutionR> how to disable the IpV6 on ubuntu...I think ipv6 cause all the cant connect DSL connection , no webpage display? That's what I read from the google search. Anyone know how to disable the IPV6 on Ubuntu?
<|rufius|> Kakalto: i do it on 5 machines and don't have a problem
<jbailey> Kakalto: Dunno about winxp, but probably windows of some sort.  Last I checked the winxp license, I refused to install it.
<Kakalto> congratulations
<Kakalto> lol
<Kakalto> fair enough
* |rufius| doesn't read licenses... or pay for windows ;)
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: I have no problems booting Ubuntu/WinXP
<jbailey> Kakalto: But for desktop setups, probably most.  I don't here, because I'm on a ppc box. =)
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: Did you have problems when first configuring it?
<thenuke> EvolutionR: I read how to disable ipv6 from newbie FAQ in the forums
<Kakalto> jbailey: ahh.
<jbailey> no0tic: 'kay, take a look in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<no0tic> jbailey: "<jbailey> We can get you up and running, that's no problem." you were talking to me?
<jbailey> Kakalto: My other machine has it.  Cedega still doesn't do any of the games that I care about.
<EvolutionR> thenuke: which website?
<thenuke> ubuntu.com or something
<jbailey> no0tic: Yeah, sorry.
<SeytoN> |rufius| doesn't read licenses... or pay for windows ;)<--- hahahaha i dont want to use windows too much viruses and worms and crap
<|rufius|> heh
<no0tic> jbailey: ah, ok
<Kakalto> SeytoN: exactly why I switched to linux
<jbailey> no0tic: It's a bit early.  I broke my machine last night during a firmware upgrade, so I was up late, and up early to make sure that I could work today. =)
<no0tic> jbailey: I'm looking at it
<no0tic> jbailey: ;)
<|rufius|> meh, I've never gotten a virus on windows, and spyware was cut to a minimum because of a few tools
<thenuke> EvolutionR: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<jbailey> no0tic: Anything in it?
<Simira> SeytoN: I've no problems with viruses or worms
<|rufius|> keeping from getting a virus is just a matter of intelligent use
<no0tic> jbailey: yes, there is "auto lo"
<Kakalto> Sadly, though, I used a very different distrobution, and trying to install ubuntu as dual-boot was hard
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: u mean configure internet connection. I use pppoe_dialer, pppoeconf, went "connected" but cant surf internet maybe the IPv6 the culprit here
<no0tic> jbailey: primary network interface... ecc
<jbailey> no0tic: The format of this file is described with 'man interfaces', can you try starting from there?
<Falstius> not all viruses are of the "click here for porn" variety
<EvolutionR> thenuke: thanks
<thenuke> np
<jbailey> no0tic: ping again if you run into troubles.
<no0tic> jbailey: I think it's correct
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I think you have the wrong person
<Falstius> is there an X config tool for ubuntu? (similar to redhat-config-xfree86)
<jbailey> no0tic: Hmm, ugly.
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: oops
<EvolutionR> thenuke: wow what a nice guide for Newbie!
<jbailey> no0tic: when you run ifconfig, the lo interface is _not_ up, right?
<no0tic> jbailey: thanks, c.u.l. I must go to lunch, I will have a look at it then, and I will ping you probably :)
<jbailey> no0tic: np, 'bye
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I was meaning, did you have any problems getting windows to dual-boot with ubuntu first time you tried?
<no0tic> jbailey: no, unfortunately
<thenuke> it is
<jbailey> no0tic: Try "ifup lo" see what happens?
<thenuke> EvolutionR: there are bigger that kind of FAQ's too
<no0tic> jbailey: too few parameters for iface line
<no0tic> jbailey: see you later, 10 min ;)
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: For the first time no problem! I install / tried many distro with dual boot with WinXP unless ur Grub is corrupted!
<jbailey> no0tic: Go eat ;)
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: it used wrong parameters when booting windows
<Kakalto> so windows didn't boot
<jbailey> Falstius: Warty or Hoary?
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I got grub working on my computer with Gentoo Linux, very easily
<Kakalto> but I'm setting up Ubuntu on a friend's computer
<Kakalto> which isn't the easiest, as Gentoo is very different
<Kakalto> the default for Ubuntu is to not use a seperate partition for boot
<matt3o> Have someone experience of networking-admin crash?
<Kakalto> which was strange to me, and rather screwed up what I was trying to do
<SeytoN> how can i install wine on ubuntu?
<Kakalto> wouldn't it be "apt-get wine" or something
<Kakalto> assuming that's the command ubuntu uses
<housetier> sudo apt-get install wine
<SeytoN> To install Wine from the WineHQ APT repository, you need to configure APT to look in the right place for the Wine packages. On Ubuntu systems, and those using the Synaptic Package Manager, this can be done easily by opening up Synaptic and selecting Settings->Repositories. Then click add and enter the following information:
<EvolutionR> Seyton: what's the following info....?
<gt500> hell0w peepz , i'm back :D
<SeytoN> To install Wine from the WineHQ APT repository, you need to configure APT to look in the right place for the Wine packages. On Ubuntu systems, and those using the Synaptic Package Manager, this can be done easily by opening up Synaptic and selecting Settings->Repositories. Then click add and enter the following information:
<EvolutionR> Seyton: don't flood
<SeytoN> wait
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: He's probably still typing out the info
<SeytoN> Then, simply click reload and search for the package 'wine' for installation. If you already have a 'wine' package installed, selecting mark all upgrades and opting for the "smart upgrade" option should update Wine to the newest version.
<SeytoN> Currently, we only have i386 binary packages available. If you do not use an i386 architecture, or wish to compile the package in an optimized way, you can build the wine package using the source repository instead. To do this, add a source repository with the same URI, but using the distribution source/ instead. Then, see the instructions below for building the package in the console.
<EvolutionR> :)
<Kakalto> he was just making sure his old message stayed on-screen or something
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: what's the error?
<Kakalto> let me guess.... SeytoN was quoting scripture from teh WINE site?
<SeytoN> yep
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: It shows my boot parameters, but doesn't do anything else
* |rufius| mutters 'the word of the Gospel... Amen'
<gt500> Hey , question , when i boot my Ubuntu with my usb webcam plugged in , i don't have any sound ... , but when i boot Ubuntu without my webcam plugin , i do have sound ... anyone knows a solution ?
<|rufius|> gt500: don't boot w/ the webcam plugged in?
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: I'm newbie, I've tried wine, cedega, but I don't know how to use them! so I at least forget about wine first heheheh
* |rufius| uses cedega with Steam, but thats about it
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: so the boot error just stuck there, cannot boot to Ubuntu /WinXP?
<gt500> |rufius|, duh, but i thought there was another solution ...
<SeytoN> i want to use cedega and wine please...
<Kakalto> I can't recall the error
<SeytoN> who can help me?
<Kakalto> assuming there was one
<gt500> SeytoN, use google :p
<Kakalto> Google always helps
<|rufius|> SeytoN: for cedega... you must pay monies to da transgaming.com overlords. unless you like to do things illegally, then find a torrent for it.
<Kakalto> not aswell as someone who knows what they're doing, but it helps
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: from the my point of view reinstall/ format linux partition and put Grub on the hda partition...
<|rufius|> generally with those kinds of programs its "go into the directory on the cd where the *.exe is and type "wine blah.exe" or "cedega blah.exe" and watch it go.
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I'm currently re-installing windows, and then I'll install grub to /boot, then copy it to disk, and use the windows boot.ini
<matt3o> Welll... someone have an idea? Everytime I tried to open the network-admin tool it crashes telling me that I have typed the wrong passord....
<gt500> c00l TuxRacer :D
<Kakalto> that's what a dual-boot guide tells me to do
<Kakalto> tuxracer? where?
<Kakalto> it didn't come default with KDE :'(
<matt3o> or... where can I found another tool like that one?
<gt500> Kakalto, site ...
<Kakalto> yeah
<EvolutionR> |rufius|: u mean the .exe file from linux directory can just like /home/user/Doom3.exe ?  wine Doom3.exe like that?
<gt500> installed it for tarball
<Kakalto> I'll get around to it when I get my system back into linux
<Falstius> jbailey: warty is what I have but I could get hoary
<gt500> matt3o, :s what error do you get ?
<gt500> past it here
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: Ubuntu come with only few apps/games :(
<|rufius|> EvolutionR: if its the install file...
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> i want to restore the gnome bar to normal
<gt500> EvolutionR, maybe i'll suggest it :p so it'll be put in the games menu 8)
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I noticed. Although, I was actually talking about my Gentoo KDE installation
<|rufius|> i only use steam... so it puts a shortcut on the desktop for me so i don't have to manually make one, you'll have to google for taht info
<jbailey> Falstius: It's not a big deal.  With warty, try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86".  It's not an all purpose setup, but it might have enough for what you need.
<EvolutionR> |rufius|: how bout going to Windows XP using wine how u do that with which command?
<Kakalto> (which is on my computer, not my friend's, whose computer I am installing ubuntu on)
<matt3o> gt500: "The entered password is invalid"
<jbailey> Falstius: It won't help you with dual-head, or extra features like that.
<Falstius> jbailey: my problem is that I have a radeon x300 graphics card and it doesn't install correctly.  Thanks.
<matt3o> and then "Check that you typed it correctly and that you haven't activated the "caps lock" key"
<Adrenal> my sound card driver is weird, sometimes it will respond to what i do on screen with static. I don't expect an answer, i just wanted to let you all know. Return to your day to day lives
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: I use Gnome 2.8 which I like but not much things on the desktop not even a My Computer Icon or Mp3  Realplayer ...etc
<Kakalto> There is no My Computer!
<gt500> kbrooks, :/
<matt3o> but... I'm sure to type the correct password... (it do this EVERY time, from some weeks... from one day when I have effectivelly typed an incorrect passwrd...) :(
<EvolutionR> Yeah sucks man
<kbrooks> n/m
<kbrooks> i dont
<Kakalto> In windows, your computer isn't yours, it's Microsoft's
<SeytoN> whats the differece in winehq and and winex?
<kbrooks> i added the foot and thats it
<Kakalto> In Linux, it's your "system" aka "beast", not a mere "computer"
<gt500> kbrooks, there is a file in /etc with the default setting
<Adrenal> kakalto: thats not all
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: I think Linux cant beat microsoft on the "Gui" Apps install friendly.
<Adrenal> one day, i was searching through my music
<jbailey> Falstius: IIRC, x300 cards suck under X, but you need someone who knows more about it than I.
<Kakalto> Adrenal: Go on....
<Adrenal> i found a new song
<Adrenal> 'star trekkin'
<Adrenal> which was a parody of star trek
<kbrooks> gt500, and i copy the file over what file in ~/.gnome?
<affi> Kakalto: In Linux/Unix the machine is hell - there are daemons everywhere
<Adrenal> searching, there was no information about it
<matt3o> Well, just if you know some other network admin tool.... I'll install that one and go over that problem...
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: It doesn't matter. Insecurity/Virii/Spyware/etc..... are so much worse on windows
<jbailey> Falstius: If you're feeling brave, trying Hoary might be worth it, since it uses xorg.
<jbailey> Falstius: But it's pureless a guess.
<jbailey> purely, rather.
<Adrenal> my theory is, linux, sensing i was bored, went through my chat logs, detered i liked star trek, as such, made this song
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: linux advantage is Stable, Virus Free, OPen Source software
<Kakalto> affi: To tell you the truth, the daemons work for me >:D
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: The main reasons I like it.
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: disadvantage side: few games ....<=that's sucks...hard to install apps
<Adrenal> apperently the unix security system sucks though
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I don't really need windows games anymore, and linux was hard to install, but it was well worth it
<gt500> kbrooks, try looking in the gconf files ;)
<kbrooks> gt500, in /etc?
<gt500> Kakalto, hard to install ?
<gt500> :p
<gt500> lol
<Adrenal> linux can play windows games though
<EvolutionR> Kakalto: I wish one day LInux can easily install apps just like Microsoft Windows does
<Kakalto> You know what I mean, compard to Micro$hit's Doors
<gt500> kbrooks, yeah, or just add the panel again :p
<Falstius> jbailey: thanks.. its not so much feeling brave as I don't have internet at that machine (its my home box)
<Adrenal> just buy cedega
<Kakalto> err windows
<Adrenal> yver cgeap
<Adrenal> evolution: that could be its undoing
<gt500> EvolutionR, installing apps on mac = much better
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: Let go of the dark side within you! Consume you, it will. Resist it you must!
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: Remove all traces of windows from you
<affi> EvolutionR: sudo synaptic
<Adrenal> plus, its easy to install
<Adrenal> ./configure
<Adrenal> make
<Adrenal> make install
<siretart> EvolutionR: I wish some day Windows can easily install apps just like debian/ubuntu: apt-get
<Adrenal> make clean
<Kakalto> windows are bad, they're see-through and really bad for privacy
<Adrenal> thats it
<jbailey> Falstius: Oy.  Yeah.  Seek other assistance than me then. =)
<Adrenal> microsoft gives u windows, linux gives u the whole house
<Kakalto> Adrenal Indeed.
<EvolutionR> Kakalto & Linux Frens: I am not anti linux.....I love linux! : ) Is on going learning with unix commands....
<Kakalto> Adrenal: Microsoft's head is Gates, too
<KungFuPANDA> I have a problem. I can't log on with the username and password I created in install.
<Adrenal> got this one mate
<Adrenal> good at computers
<Adrenal> but a complete ms bitch
<mickatron> I am using ubuntu now and I accidentally removed the root terminal from the menu.
<Adrenal> he has tried red hat
<Kakalto> EvolutionR: I see, a "newbie". Don't worry, I am similar
<mickatron> HOw do I get it back?
<mickatron> Anyone know?
<Adrenal> judging from that, he deters linux sucks, as it is hard to install, and hard to use
<topyli> EvolutionR: learn apt first, if it's installations you worry about :)
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: when it comes to dependecy "u get headache"
<KungFuPANDA> it says something about failing on "user resolution" during bootup
<Adrenal> he still uses ie on windows
<siretart> Kakalto: did you forget your password, perhaps?
<KungFuPANDA> Is there some "root" user I can log on with?
<Adrenal> evolutionr:not really, not exactly hard to install dependecies
<Kakalto> siretart: not quite
<Kakalto> siretart: nothing like that
<Adrenal> apt-get install whateverthehellitsnameis
<Kakalto> where'd you get that idea?
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: yes ur right I still use windows u know why? cause this Ubuntu wont let me connect to internet
<topyli> KungFuPANDA: no
<KungFuPANDA> Damn.. I have to restall, then?
<KungFuPANDA> *reinstall
<Kakalto> Adrenal: doesn't apt-get install put in everything that is required?
<siretart> Kakalto: sorry, I meant KungFuPANDA
<topyli> KungFuPANDA: no :)
<kbrooks> EvolutionR,
<KungFuPANDA> :o
<kbrooks> .....
<Adrenal> generally, but lets u want an app not on the repositires
<kbrooks> EvolutionR, what modem do you have
<Adrenal> occasionally u can find the dependecies for it there, and just install it through commands
<Adrenal> alternativelly, u can dl a .deb(all down)
<Kakalto> ARRRRAG!G!!@#
<Kakalto> Windows is so screwy!
<Adrenal> or install the dependencies yourself
<Kakalto> e
<topyli> KungFuPANDA: boot into single user mode, change your password (or roots's)
<EvolutionR> kbrooks: using Aztech 305E well connected with other Distro except Ubuntu!
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: want to ask u a question ok? because I'm new to this debian thing
<Kakalto> Adrenal: in Gentoo, all dependencies are installed when you go "emerge <app>"
<kbrooks> EvolutionR, well, have you recorded the error message
<no0tic> jbailey: solved
<Adrenal> kakalto: yeh, gentoo is good like that
<Adrenal> evolutionr:ask away, can't gaurantee i'll know though
<no0tic> jbailey: interfaces were scrambled :)
<kbrooks> gt500, thx
<kbrooks> i readded it all
<Kakalto> Adrenal: Part of the reason I got it.
<Kakalto> Although it was definately a crash course in linux
<Kakalto> first time install and everything
<EvolutionR> kbrooks: there is no error message. "Adsl-Start" = "pppO link up" = "connected" but I cant ping websites, surf internet
<KungFuPANDA> topily: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Adrenal> evoltionr:question?
<Adrenal> *kakalto
<jbailey> no0tic: Glad it's fixes.  Would you mind doing it a couple times again, and see if you can reproduce?  It would be nice to get that into bugzilla.
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: I get this apps rpm, I ubuntu doesn't accept rpm installation? it need to convert to it .deb packages then can install?
<Kakalto> Adrenal: ?
<no0tic> ok
<no0tic> jbailey: ok
<Adrenal> cd to its directory
<kbrooks> EvolutionR, incorrect
<Adrenal> alien then the file
<Adrenal> will convert to .deb
<Adrenal> kakalto:sorry, was evolutionr
<EvolutionR> yeah that's what exactly wat I do....convert with alien .deb
<Kakalto> Adrenal: okie
<Adrenal> then whats the problem?
<Adrenal> install as normal?
<Kakalto> damn windows
<Adrenal> or is it error messaging you?
<Kakalto> I wish I could just smash them!
<Kakalto> Operating Sytem failed to boot
<EvolutionR> how come they wont install directly just like other distro like "rpm -Uvh ...rpm ?
<Kakalto> with a clean wipe
<Adrenal> kakalto:this channel is not made to bash windows...thats why we made #ubuntuforums for
<Adrenal> rpm=redhat package manager
<KungFuPANDA> How do I boot up in single user mode? :s
<kbrooks> EvolutionR, the problem is that ubuntu is based on .deb.
<Adrenal> its made for redhat based distros
<Adrenal> it would be like install a mac prog on a windows system
<Adrenal> u need to convert it
<kbrooks> er, debian
<Adrenal> which is what u just did
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: sorry guys....I forgot that is Redhat thing ehhehehe newbie : )
<Kakalto> Adrenal: Sorry, I'll go there
<Adrenal> never mind, we were all green at one time or another
<Adrenal> in fact, i still am
<kbrooks> EvolutionR, nothing to be sorry of
<EvolutionR> I head Fedora Core 4 coming soon....
<kbrooks> Adrenal, me too. i am green :D
<KungFuPANDA> How do I boot up in single user mode? *green*
<Adrenal> actually, more of a purple
<kbrooks> KungFuPANDA,
<KungFuPANDA> that's me.
<sladen> KungFuPANDA: select  .... (recovery mode)   from the grub menu before linux loads
<kbrooks> KungFuPANDA, reboot your computer and when grub loads
<KungFuPANDA> Okay
<kbrooks> select (recovery mode)
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: I can't wait to have the next ubuntu "Hoary HedgeHog" stable release! I hope it improve alot!
<KungFuPANDA> thanks
<Adrenal> evolutionr: do u use the backports?
<mickatron> How do I recover deleted objects from the application menu in Ubuntu?
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: what's backports?
<mickatron> Help please...
<kbrooks> EvolutionR, remove your backports first
<Adrenal> newer, more frequently updated progs
<kbrooks> or else they'll break hoary
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: oic!!!!
<EvolutionR> I dont like to mess around with unstable release guys
<no0tic> powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x7a0)
<no0tic> powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.
<no0tic> powernow: Trying ACPI perflib
<no0tic> powernow: Minimum speed 298 MHz. Maximum speed 796 MHz.
<Adrenal> its not unstable
<no0tic> on warty was working, here in hoary no
<Adrenal> there is a stable segment to it
<Adrenal> there are like four branches
<KungFuPANDA> right
<no0tic> I have an AMd 2800+
<Adrenal> u can use the stable releases part, which are tested, then put onto that server
<topyli> kbrooks: i almost upgraded yesterday, but it looked like too much trouble. my warty has gone astray :)
<KungFuPANDA> I'm in single user mode
<no0tic> anda VIA chipset
<Adrenal> or be a champ like me and use bleeding edge stuff
<KungFuPANDA> What do I write to change password?
<Guardiann> I must have the stable segent :)
<kbrooks> topyli, well, i have the "solutiion"
<topyli> KungFuPANDA: passwd kungfupanda
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: oic I still have a long way to learn : ), previous ly I get use to yum update...but never use b4 apt get thing
<topyli> kbrooks: like?
<Adrenal> evolutionr:oooh, fedora, i remember that
<topyli> kbrooks: remove all your packages before upgrading?
<Adrenal> evoltuionr:join #ubuntuforums
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: yeah yum thing...but I hate the up2date thing it crashes / stalled
<Adrenal> lol
<Adrenal> thought i was the only one
<EvolutionR> Fedora still lacks....
<EvolutionR> I like Suse 9.2 Pro
<EvolutionR> user friendly
<topyli> apt works OK on fedora
<kbrooks> topyli, all backports that you have installed.
<Adrenal> evolutionr:join #ubuntuforums
<topyli> kbrooks: that's not too much. my own packages probably have to go too
<EvolutionR> Adrenal: why ?
<EvolutionR> suitable to chat there?
<Adrenal> discussion based, easier to keep up
<KungFuPANDA> I write my password instead of "passwd" right?
<EvolutionR> ohhh rite
<Adrenal> yeh, no swearing, just people from this channel
<topyli> KungFuPANDA: no. passwd is the command, kungfupanda is (or isn't) your username
<kbrooks> topyli, i dont think they do, unless they rely on packages that have version numbers in them
<KungFuPANDA> ooh
<kbrooks> either fix them or remove them
<kbrooks> i.e.
<kbrooks> python2.3 -> python
<kbrooks> for example
<topyli> kbrooks: i've compiled most gtk1 apps against gtk2, etc. then there's mbox2mysql and whatnot
<topyli> kbrooks: i'll see. i had time yesterday, who knows when that happens again :)
<Guardiann> good morning guys
<mickatron> Anyone know how to recover removed items from the applications menu in Ubuntu?
<mickatron> Anyone know how to recover removed items from the applications menu in Ubuntu?
<mickatron> help please....
<Guardiann> sorry i dont
<Guardiann> why did yu remove them?
<mickatron> I accidentally removed it.
<mickatron> Now I have no idea how to get it back...
<mickatron> :(
<Guardiann> theres probably an easier way but you could remove the software and then reinstall
<KungFuPANDA> I still can't log on.
<KungFuPANDA> I type in username
<KungFuPANDA> I type in password
<KungFuPANDA> The drum-sound play again
<KungFuPANDA> nothing happens
<Guardiann> it doesnt say anything?
<KungFuPANDA> No
<Guardiann> have you rebooted
<KungFuPANDA> Several times
<Guardiann> hoary?
<KungFuPANDA> hoary?
<Guardiann> what version of ubuntu  hoary or warty
<KungFuPANDA> warty
<Guardiann> strange that one usually installs perfectly
<mickatron> I want to create a launcher for the root terminal.... may I know what is the command please?
<KungFuPANDA> Hmm.. at first it was just a green screen
<KungFuPANDA> Then I upgraded the bios
<KungFuPANDA> But now it won't let me log in
<Guardiann> great
<KungFuPANDA> I'm going to try to change the password again
<Guardiann> i dont think thats the problem
<KungFuPANDA> Hmm ...
<Guardiann> usually when you type in the wrong password it tells you you have
<KungFuPANDA> Oh.
<KungFuPANDA> Well, it doesn't,
<KungFuPANDA> Even when I just type in something random
<Guardiann> your at the gnome login screen right
<KungFuPANDA> With the big ubuntu logo
<no0tic> there's somthing like klipper on gnome?
<KungFuPANDA> I think i'm on "Default System Session"
<Guardiann> hmmm
<KungFuPANDA> If that's what you meant...
<no0tic> powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x7a0)
<no0tic> powernow: This is indicative of a broken BIOS.
<no0tic> This was not happening on warty
<Guardiann> have you tried reinstalling kunfu
<Guardiann> oops kungfu
<KungFuPANDA> hehe
<Guardiann> sorry
<KungFuPANDA> Hmm.. no.
<snowblink> kungfupanda: what happens on a tty?
<KungFuPANDA> tty?
<kebac> teletype
<KungFuPANDA> I'm lost.
<snowblink> kungfupanda: CTRL+ALT+F2
<KungFuPANDA> oh
<snowblink> kungfupanda: should drop you into a text console (CTRL+ALT+F7 to get you back to graphical)
<snowblink> kungfupanda: what happens if you try to login on a tty?
<KungFuPANDA> It says that the login is incorrect
<Falstius> is there a list of things that are broken in hoary?
<snowblink> kungfupanda: when you reboot into single user mode (recovery) what did you type to change passwords?
<KungFuPANDA> passwd LinPanda
<KungFuPANDA> or...
<Guardiann> Falstius things are working pretty good for me in hoary,, I only had some sound issues but got them fixed
<KungFuPANDA> I think I wrote passwd root
<snowblink> kungfupanda: that would change your root password
<snowblink> kungfupanda: would recommend you redo the single user mode
<KungFuPANDA> I will.
<KungFuPANDA> :)
<snowblink> kungfupanda: change both your root and user passwords to something you're sure of
<KungFuPANDA> So it's not possible to log in with "root" ?
<snowblink> kungfupanda: you can
<Guardiann> yes it is but you shouldnt
<Guardiann> coffee time brb
<KungFuPANDA> Hmm.
<KungFuPANDA> Now it says "give root password for maintenance"
<KungFuPANDA> I type in what I wrote
<KungFuPANDA> It doesn't work
<KungFuPANDA> I think I should reinstall ...
<snowblink> kungfupanda: check your caps lock
<KungFuPANDA> hah
<KungFuPANDA> now it worked
<KungFuPANDA> lesse...
<KungFuPANDA> root@LinPanda:
<KungFuPANDA> I write in "passwd LinPanda"
<KungFuPANDA> Unknown user LinPanda... :/
<KungFuPANDA> I think that's why I did the root thing
<snowblink> kungfupanda: case sensitive
<snowblink> kungfupanda: cat /etc/passwd
<snowblink> kungfupanda: what does your username show as?
<KungFuPANDA> I should write in low caps only?
<KungFuPANDA> LinPanda
<Guardiann> if you able to change passwords now
<Guardiann> you must be logged in ok
<Guardiann> or you should be
<KungFuPANDA> It still says "unknown user LinPanda"
<snowblink> kungfupanda: in /etc/passwd it's the first column
<KungFuPANDA> So... what do I do
<snowblink> kungfupanda: are you logged in as root?
<KungFuPANDA> yes
<snowblink> kungfupanda: if your current user is causing lots of grief, you can just add a new user
<KungFuPANDA> How? :)
<snowblink> kungfupanda: useradd newusername
<KungFuPANDA> Great
<snowblink> kungfupanda: passwd newusername
<KungFuPANDA> I think I should be able to log on now
<KungFuPANDA> I set the password too
<KungFuPANDA> Okay
<KungFuPANDA> Something is happening
<snowblink> kungfupanda: always good
<KungFuPANDA> It says mu home directory doesn't exist
<snowblink> kungfupanda: but you can login?
<KungFuPANDA> It asks if I wasnt to loh in wit the / (root) directory as my home directory
<KungFuPANDA> *log
<KungFuPANDA> Should I?
<snowblink> kungfupanda: okay. Sorry. Try useradd -m newusername
<snowblink> kungfupanda: the -m will create you a directory
<KungFuPANDA> okay
<KungFuPANDA> How do I delete usernames?
<snowblink> kungfupanda: you can remove old users with 'userdel username'
<KungFuPANDA> nice
<snowblink> kungfupanda: you can remove old users with 'userdel -r username' if you want to remove their directories too
<KungFuPANDA> rebooting...
<KungFuPANDA> oookay
<KungFuPANDA> I think it works
<KungFuPANDA> Thanks alot!
<KungFuPANDA> Sweet! The wifi works too
<TreadingSoftly> anybody running bind9 and firestarter here? www.dnsreport.com is marking my nameserver as failing,,, as far as i can work out because I'm blockinga series of strange ports  2028-2032. I thought only port 53 was needed for bind9 ... does anyone know if i'm gravely mistaken?
<snowblink> kungfupanda: good stuff
<lerio> hi! is there a way to install ubuntu-desktop package only? i mean, without all the dependencies? (gnome-games, xsane, cupsys etc..)
<stuNNed> that is the purpose of ubuntu-desktop afaik so that all of that stuff gets installed A F A I K
<lerio> so there is no way to get rid of those packages i mentioned above?
<turkuaz> i wonder if anyone can help, i am running hoary with latest packages numlockx is not working any recommendations?
<lerio> stuNNed: so there is no way to get rid of those packages i mentioned above?
<stuNNed> apt-get remove
<stuNNed> them
<stuNNed> and ubuntu-desktop will be gone to but it should be okay.
<stuNNed> lerio, it's just a meta package so that all of that stuff gets/stays installed.  like default ubuntu desktop packages.
<lerio> stuNNed: hmm. after doing that the desktop is not working properly anymore. right-click menu on desktop is gone, wallpaper is gone as well
<GoneBoB>  lerio that is all done by nautiklus
<GoneBoB> *nautilus
<lerio> stuNNed: so it has nothing to do w ubuntu-desktop
<GoneBoB> no
<GoneBoB> ubuntu desktop contains no files
<GoneBoB> it purely makes sure that other packages are installed
<Kakalto_> could anyone help me? Ubuntu screwed up the BIOS and stuff on my friend's system
<lerio> GoneBob: yes, nautilus is dead
<lerio> GoneBob: but i didn't touch it! how could it be?
<Kakalto_> I am getting a "Error loading Operating System" error after installing ubuntu, then uninstalling it, and installing windows
<GoneBoB> Kakalto_:check what parition is makred 'boot's on your disk
<GoneBoB> lerio I'm not sure, what did you change
<GoneBoB> OTOH it may have died, thought it should restart
<GoneBoB> *though
<GoneBoB> run 'nautilus'  in a terminal
<lerio> GoneBoB: it is not starting. no error message
<stuNNed> nautilus takes it's grave every now and then, GoneBoB, speaking of which, alot of times, either Hoary or Warty, if i save a file to nautilus desktop it doesn't show up, should i file a bug or comment?
<lerio> GoneBoB: i tried to apt-get install nautilus but i'm already running the latest version
<GoneBoB> stuNNed: that's a known gamin issue IIRC, check bugzilla
<GoneBoB> open a folder on the desktop
<stuNNed> GoneBoB, ok thanks
<GoneBoB> hit bksp
<GoneBoB> then ctrl+r
<lerio> GoneBoB: there are no folders on desktop
<GoneBoB> lerio: not you, stuned
<Kakalto_> GoneBoB: I only have one partition
<lerio> GoneBoB: oops, sorry
<GoneBoB> lerio: what happens when you run nautilus from a terminal
<GoneBoB> Kakalto_: so you installed ubuntu, you've just reinstalled windows and now it doesn't boot?
<lerio> GoneBoB: nothing happens, the terminal window gets busy and thats all
<GoneBoB> ok
<scylax> hi
<GoneBoB> try killall nautilus
<GoneBoB> then run it again
<Kakalto_> I installed Ubuntu, it didn't work with windows, so I combined the partitions, and went through the windows install (including formatting the drive), and I get the error.
<GoneBoB> if that doesn't work
<GoneBoB> log out/in again
<scylax> i get a Buffer I/O Error when mounting a ntfs drive, any ideas??
<lerio> GoneBoB: ok
<scylax> (not when mounting it, but when trying to use it after mount)
<Dr_Drakken> I do not think that ntfs is supported under linux yet.
<scylax> it is
<GoneBoB> Kakalto_: boot to a windows bootdisk and run fdisk /r?
<Dr_Drakken> However I am not an expert.
<GoneBoB> it is for reading
<scylax> it is, read only
<GoneBoB> not (really) for writing
<scylax> did a chkdsk from windows on that disk, no errors were found
<lerio> GoneBoB: no way. same thing. i'll try to logout, but before i wanna show the list of packages i removed
<GoneBoB> scylax: is the filesystem san?
<Dr_Drakken> ah. thank you scylax, I will research further
<GoneBoB> ah hrm
<lerio> GoneBoB: xsane
<lerio> ubuntu-desktop
<lerio> libsane
<lerio> python-imaging-sane
<lerio> python2.3-imaging-sane
<lerio> gnomemeeting
<scylax> GoneBoB: sane?
<lerio> gnome-games
<GoneBoB> by san I mean sane
<lerio> gnome-games-data
<lerio> cupsys
<lerio> hpijs
<lerio> foomatic-db-hpijs
<scylax> GoneBoB: chkdsk didn't find any errors
<GoneBoB> lerio: not here
<GoneBoB> lerio: please, use pastebin.com
<Kakalto_> GoneBoB: Don't worry at the moment, as I am attempting to install Gentoo again, then I will attempt windows install
<Kakalto_> *ubuntu not Gentoo
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<Kakalto_> I am too used to my comp, as opposed to my friend's, which is the screwed one
<HrdwrBoB> scylax: I'm not sure tbh I don't use ntfs fs's under linux
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, commented on #4088 to confirm.
<scylax> thanx anyway, HrdwrBoB
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed: cool
<scylax> i wish i could convert the filesystem to vfat
<HrdwrBoB> yeah I don't think you can
<HrdwrBoB> short of copying all the files
<HrdwrBoB> ok, night
<scylax> HrdwrBoB: you can with Partition Magic, but it's risky, and i don't have a backup ;)
<GoneBoB> ah
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB, do i need to CC myself to get emails on bugs commented on?
<bj_> Kakalto_, just make sure the bios is pointing to hd0 as the 2nd or third boot device instread of hd1
<GoneBoB> ok well, catch you later
<scylax> GoneBoB: cya
<bj_> I made that mistake once
<GoneBoB> stuNNed: no
<stuNNed> GoneBoB, thanks cya
<Kakalto_> bj_: It's doing that
<Kakalto_> I had 2 cd boots, then hard drive
<bj_> ok, well thats all im good for haha
<Kakalto_> bj_, thanks anyway
<Kakalto> hopefully ubuntu will save my friend's system, since it also screwed it
<Kakalto> boy is my sleep patterns messed up
<Kakalto> hopefully I'll be done by 5am
<martok> Hello.
<Kakalto> if you say so
<Kakalto> Hello.
<martok> Yeah... yeah...
<martok> Hey.
<martok> I need some help.
<Kakalto> ask away
<martok> Thanks.
<martok> Ok, I'm used to FreeBSD setup.
<martok> I just got sshd to work but...
<martok> It's not in inet.conf, what starts it?
<Kakalto> tried google?
<martok> I wouldn't know what to search for.
<martok> It seems to be just a difference in the way these 2 operating systems work.
<martok> I'm using Ubtunu now by the way.
<martok> This isn't a FreeBSD question.
<Kakalto> why did you want to start sshd every time you reboot, anywy?
<snowblink> martok:/etc/init/ssh start
<martok> Because it's going to be a server.
<martok> Thanks, I had a feeling it was init.
<snowblink> martok: but you may have to apt-get it
<martok> Hmm... so should I even use inetd?
<larsrohdin> whats the commandline to configurate xorg?
<martok> I already got it.
<martok> Is inetd even useful in Ubuntu?
<Kakalto> larsrohdin: you mean configure?
<larsrohdin> yep=)
<snowblink> martok: Sorry. I tend to avoid inetd.
<martok> Yeah, when I tried putting it in inetd sshd wouldn't even run.
<Kakalto> larsrohdin: I don't know if it's the same as in gentoo...
<larsrohdin> try
<Kakalto> larsrohdin: try "Xorg -configure"
<snowblink> larsrohdin:vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kakalto> oh hang on
<Kakalto> trust snowblink
<larsrohdin> ok
<Kakalto> snowblink: is vi the default text-editor for debian?
<larsrohdin> yeah, it worked but it was wrong... whats the thing i have to fix to, for example use two displays?
<snowblink> kakalto: fastest to use on command line. All the docs refer to gedit, which is graphical.
<martok> I noticed that today too.
<martok> I ran gedit and nothing happened, heh.
<martok> Err... attempted to run it.
<Kakalto> snowblink: ahh, sounds right. I was wondering what ubuntu's text editor was
<Kakalto> as I use gentoo
<Kakalto> larsrohdin: search the forums for "two monitors"
<Kakalto> or something similar
<martok> Hey, if I installed apache would it be configured for init to run it too?
<martok> Instead of inetd?
<gt500> back =D
<snowblink> martok: dunno - try it and tell us! ;)
<martok> Ok, sure.
<martok> I've never ran a webserver before though.
<gt500> martok, yes it is
<gt500> :)
<larsrohdin> how many percentof the worlds computers use GNU/linux?
<martok> Man... I guess the ubuntu people don't like inetd? LOL.
<larsrohdin> a bit offtopic, i know...
<gt500> larsrohdin, dunnow :p
<gt500> lol
<martok> Like 2% probably, heh.
<gt500> martok , why inetd ?
<martok> I'm used to inetd from FreeBSD is all.
<martok> It's weird just leaving it empty.
<vj> can not install ubuntu 100%, have 4 iso's from ubuntu, 2 downloads .............but still cannot make it work... ubuntu live cd run's perfect
<fox-paul> vj, wheres the problem?
<zeedo> vj: what happens when you try to run the install ?
<gt500> vj , what's the prob @ the install ?
<vj> wel it installs, but 50% of the applications don't work
<fox-paul> which apps?
<vj> sometimes it does not start the x server
<vj> cannot acces HD
<vj> canoot access the network
<larsrohdin> its 3% i found!
<martok> 4 Ubuntu ISO's?
<martok> Wow, I was close.
<vj> yes all sent to me by ubuntu
<fox-paul> have you got enough space on your hd?
<vj> well i have a 40 gb dedicated to linux
<fox-paul> whats the output of "df -h"
<vj> network card not detected
<vj> i am not that deep into linux fox
<martok> I didn't know there were 4 Ubuntu ISOs.
<martok> I only downloaded 2, the install ISO and the Live CD.
<fox-paul> df (disk free) will output the partition sizes and their free space
<larsrohdin> how to configure the graphics card?
<vj> but fc3, suse 9.2 , mandrake 10.1, yoper, kanotix, everything works
<vj> even the live cd from ubuntu works fine
<fox-paul> do you use the same partition scheme on all of them?
<vj> well no i install one at a time
<fox-paul> if an app needs to write to /tmp for example, the wont run if there's no space on /tmp
<fox-paul> the = it*
<vj> well but i cannot access the hd disk from the drop down menu
<fox-paul> which menu? in the installer?
<gt500> vj, when the live cd start , try pressing ctrl F2
<turkuaz> anybody know of a good article to secure a debian box
<gt500> normally the install off ubuntu says what the problem is ...
<gt500> but peepz , i'm gone
* gt500 watching dvd movie :D
<vj> well on the desktop
<vj> not during install
<vj> what will happen if i press control F2
<Kakalto> can everyone please cross their fingers for me?
<gt`dvd> Kakalto, (yn) :p
<Kakalto> I am really hoping, that even just windows will work
<gt`dvd> why actually ? :p
<gt`dvd> lol
<Kakalto> because ubuntu didn't seem to
<Kakalto> well, it did, just without windows.
<gt`dvd> first install windows , then ubuntu
<gt`dvd> :p
<Kakalto> and sadly the computer I am attempting to install ubuntu onto requires windows
<Kakalto> gt`dvd: sadly it doesn't work taht way
<Kakalto> grub doesn't seem to like this windows
<gt`dvd> lol , requires ?
<Kakalto> it's my friend's system, and his brother needs win for games
<gt`dvd> ow :p
<gt`dvd> try wmware :p
<Kakalto> wmware?
<gt`dvd> run windows under linux :p
<Kakalto> ah
<Kakalto> I wish
<Kakalto> that's not likely
<kebac> gt`dvd: Windows was for games...
<Kakalto> my friend's brother is likely too windows-engaged to to agree to such terms
<scylax> i get stuff like this when trying to use my external ntfs drive :
<scylax> Jan 20 15:38:03 localhost kernel: SCSI error : <5 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000
<scylax> Jan 20 15:38:03 localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 120056495
<scylax> can anyone help?
<Kakalto> ah, sda
<Kakalto> I've had SATA problems before
<Kakalto> but with an internal hdd
<scylax> it's not really sata it's a usb ide drive
<Kakalto> err
<gt`dvd> brb :p
<Kakalto> then why's it sda, not hda?
<Kakalto> or usb
<gt`dvd> btw
<scylax> dunno!
<gt`dvd> Hey , question , when i boot my Ubuntu with my usb webcam plugged in , i don't have any sound ... , but when i boot Ubuntu without my webcam plugin , i do have sound ... anyone knows a solution ?
<icecrash> close
<scylax> root@ubuntu:/home/aurelie/externo # ls
<scylax> ls: lecture du rpertoire .: Erreur d'entre/sortie
<Ex-Cyber> could someone with a well-accelerated (for 2D; I don't care about glxgears scores) X setup post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<scylax> (that means I/O Error)
<Kakalto> gt`dvd: lol, sounds like they fight over teh same port
<gt`dvd> lol , i have a soundblaster live @ pci slot , and usb webcam :/
<Kakalto> gt`dvd: something funny... tried lookin on google for anyone else having the same situation?
<gt`dvd> yeah .. found nothin .. or i didn't look too good :p
<Kakalto> tried going on teh ubuntu forums?
<belal122> ne1 tried the new ati drivers?
<Kakalto> or any debian forums?
<Kakalto> belal122: ne1 trid spekin porpa?
<Pluk> :D
<larsrohdin> whats the command to configure your gfx card?
<belal122> fglrxconfig
<belal122> that don't seem to work though.  i still get mesa3d as the opengl vendor when checking with fglrxinfo
<Pluk> belal122, your using xorg?
<eruin> ugh
<eruin> anyone familiar with phpbb here?
<gt`dvd> Kakalto, yeah i looked @ the forums , but there isn't any answer ..
<Kakalto> gt`dvd, then try posting & asking what's up
<Kakalto> someone must know
<gt`dvd> idd , what i allready knew , my webcam has a built-in mic , and linux recongizes it as a 'sounddevice' ..
<gt`dvd> ost webcams have a built-in microphone, so Ubuntu thinks it's a 'soundevice'.
<gt`dvd> Usually your problem is caused because Ubuntu uses the webcam as default sounddevice. I don't know how to fix that, but at least you have an indication now what's causing the problem
<Kakalto> well, why don't ya post that juicy info on the forums, too, then you'll be sure to get a reply :)
<gt`dvd> i will ;)
<Kakalto> although.... surely there is some place you can configure sound devices?
<Kakalto> kind of like the network set-up & manager thing, but for sound?
<Kakalto> have you looked much at the device manager?
<jaak> hello... what software would you recommend for buring audio CDs in ubuntu??
<jaak> burning
<Kakalto> isn't there software automatically installed for that?
<jaak> and what would that be?
<Kakalto> I don't remember what it's called, I don't have ubuntu installed
<Kakalto> atleast, not on my computer
<jaak> hmm...
<Kakalto> sorry :)
<martok> Ubuntu is cool.
<martok> It's like the Debian of the future.
<jaak> cdrecord?
<martok> I think the Nautilus cd maker is just a front end for cdrecord.
<martok> I don't have it installed on my system though.
<Kakalto> ^$%TGGFDB%T$
<Kakalto> who in the huge windows development team thought to NOT have a proper boot loader!?!
<jaak> burn:/// ?
<martok> ?
<Kakalto> " The setup will continue when you reboot your computer"... then it says "error reading operating system
<martok> The Windows development team doesn't think of a lot of things.
<jaak> can't find anything like nautilus cd maker in the repositories...
<martok> It should have been installed in the default install.
<martok> Did you do a custom install?
<jaak> aa... nautilus-cd-burner
<belal122> any1 know how to install Gyach/PYVoice under ubuntu?
<Cyberjames> Hi
<martok> Hey.
<Kakalto> does anyone know about a bootloader which I could run from disk, to continue loading into windows
<Kakalto> ?
<jaak> is only for writing data cds.... i believe..
<martok> I think if you fill the CD with audio it'll make it an audio CD?
<larsrohdin> can someone help me configure my tv-out on the gfx card?
<snowblink> kakalto: can you get into linux on the same box?
<Kakalto> yeah...
<snowblink> kakalto: fdisk the windows partition
<Kakalto> doesn't matter
<Kakalto> when installing windows, you have to reboot, and windows puts its own version of the mbr on the hdd, and because of some screwy bios thing, it doesn't like hard drives bigger than 33GB
<snowblink> kakalto: yeah I had that problem last week
<Kakalto> snowblink: how'd you fix it? (don't tell me to not use windows, it's not my comp, and someone needs it)
<Kakalto> and please don't tell me you updated your bios?
<snowblink> kakalto: first off make sure your bios thinks you only have a 33GB drive LBA
<Kakalto> LBA?
<larsrohdin> noone?
<snowblink> kakalto: then fdisk and make sure you the windows partition is bootable - write partition table
<Kakalto> snowblink: but how do I make sure the bios thinks I have 33gb LBA?
<snowblink> kakalto: can you get into the bios?
<Kakalto> yup
<snowblink> kakalto: you should be able to define your disks in there
<Kakalto> (...strange thing is, this version of the bios isn't meant to have this problem)
<Kakalto> okay...
<snowblink> kakalto: usually set to AUTO
<Kakalto> it is set to auto, but not LBA
<Kakalto> do I set it to LBA?
<snowblink> yup
<Kakalto> but I still can't specify how big the HDD is
<snowblink> kakalto: will reboot and check current BIOS settings
<snowblink> kakalto: brb
<Kakalto> okie
<kraetzja> im trying to write code that uses readline/readline.h, and ive installed libreadline4-dev, and the code compiles fine, but when it links, im getting an undefined reference to 'readline'
<belal122> can someone please help me with this.  im trying to install gyach but i get this error
<belal122> root@ubuntu:/home/mohammed # dpkg -i gyach-enhanced-pyyvoicechat_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<belal122> dpkg: error processing gyach-enhanced-pyyvoicechat_1.0.6-2_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<belal122> Errors were encountered while processing:
<belal122>  gyach-enhanced-pyyvoicechat_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<kraetzja> what am i doing wrong?
<snowblink> Kakalto: It's an AWARD BIOS
<Kakalto> yup
<snowblink> Kakalto: Set to User defined
<Kakalto> err
<Kakalto> there is no option for that, is there?
<belal122> can someone please explain this to me:
<belal122> root@ubuntu:/home/mohammed # dpkg -i gyach-enhanced-pyyvoicechat_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<belal122> dpkg: error processing gyach-enhanced-pyyvoicechat_1.0.6-2_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<belal122> Errors were encountered while processing:
<belal122>  gyach-enhanced-pyyvoicechat_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<snowblink> Kakalto: It's the very first column
<Kakalto> it says there "Press Enter" for autodetecting
<snowblink> Kakalto: Should be under a colum labelled TYPE
<Kakalto> hang on, from the main BIOS menu
<Kakalto> I go to the first option
<snowblink> Kakalto: Got to Standard CMOS Setup
<belal122> oops..nvmd.  got it
<Kakalto> ya...
<snowblink> Kakalto: should give you 4 HDD slots
<Kakalto> well, 4 slots, anyway, two are cd-drives, and one is unused
<snowblink> Kakalto: okay. Next to the drive in question, what options can you change?
<Kakalto> "IDE HDD Auto-Detection
<Kakalto> "
<Kakalto> "IDE Primary Master"
<Kakalto> and Access Mode"
<snowblink> Kakalto: Try the primary master
<Kakalto> My Options: Auto/Manual/None
<amblin> yes
<Kakalto> None turns the hdd off completely
<amblin> grr
<snowblink> Kakalto: that's good. go for manual
<Kakalto> ok
<Kakalto> then...
<snowblink> Kakalto: I'm assuming your drive is >33GB
<Kakalto> which it is
<snowblink> Kakalto: set the size to 33816MB
<Kakalto> I can't
<Kakalto> those options are shaded for no possible use
<Kakalto> *no change possible
<afonit> is there much of a performance difference between PC2700/PC3200/PC3700 DDR ram?
<snowblink> Kakalto: okay try this
<larsrohdin> can someone help me configure my tv-out port on my gfx card?
<snowblink> Kakalto: can you get into linux?
<snowblink> Kakalto: would like to see what fdisk reckons is on that disk
<Kakalto> snowblink... on the livecd, yeah...
<Kakalto> try it?
<snowblink> Kakalto: can you show output of fdisk for that drive?
<Kakalto> give me a few moments
<snowblink> Kakalto: If the remaining space is being used, then windows may well have a problem with it
<BROKEN_LADDER> what exactly is the system called in ubuntu that handles mounting?  hal or something like that?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: g-v-m is the final thing that receives the messages and invokes the commands.
<Kakalto> snowblink, I gave windows its own partition
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: before that, the kernel basically tells hal, which tells g-v-m
<snowblink> Kakalto: how big is the partition?
<snowblink> Kakalto: are there any other partitions on the same drive?
<Kakalto> first: the windows partition is approx. 30GB
<Kakalto> secondly: and there is 4 other partitions
<snowblink> Kakalto: I believe Windows will object to those other partitions
<BROKEN_LADDER> The problem with g-v-m is that if you have two g-v-m's running, both will get messages from HAL which means that they will race for mounting the device. Ideally one of them should go to sleep even though that solution may not be so satisfactory.
<snowblink> Kakalto: what is on those partitions?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is this true?
<Kakalto> snowblink, I think not
<snowblink> Kakalto: did you have access to those partitions before via windows?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: roughly
<Kakalto> I have tried combining everything, and installing windows on the hdd, with only 1 partition, and it still won't work
<Kakalto> snowblink: I have ubuntu on those partitions
<Kakalto> apart from the swap partition, and the win 95 ext'd
<snowblink> Kakalto: so this all worked and could boot before?
<Kakalto> and the partitions didn't exist when windows last worked on this comp
<Kakalto> snowblink:yes
<snowblink> Kakalto: that's what I meant. If those partitions exist, you won't be able to boot windows
<snowblink> Kakalto: Only when I used fdisk to make sure there was nothing past 30GB could I boot windows
<Kakalto> ahh, I think I understand now
<Kakalto> so, free up everything apart from what windows uses
<Kakalto> and leave the free memory, free
<snowblink> Kakalto: exactly
<Kakalto> ?
<Kakalto> kewl
<Kakalto> I HAVE to get sleep soon...
<snowblink> Kakalto: kia ora
<Kakalto> fingers crossed this works
<Kakalto> lol
<Kakalto> you in NZ?
<snowblink> Kakalto: no, but you are. ;)
<Kakalto> ;p;
<Kakalto> *lol
<Kakalto> you posh british person you
<Falstius> where can I download the warty packages from directly? (without using apt)
<tfh> lo, what is the easiest way to edit the menu in gnome 2.9 (hoary version)
<Falstius> or hoary for that matter
<scylax> Falstius: www.ubuntulinux.org
<Kakalto> snowblink: hopefully I'll get this working within the next 4 hours, the comp has to be ready by then ;)
<Kakalto> give or take half an hou
<Kakalto> *hour
<snowblink> Kakalto: good luck. don't forget to make sure the windows partition is bootable and to write the partition table
<Kakalto> I have.
<Kakalto> although, I very much hope this works
<Kakalto> if it doesn't, I won't be surprised, but I have one other alternative
<larsrohdin> what alternatives are there to nautilus?
<snowblink> Kakalto: remove windows and install ubuntu?
<Kakalto> I wish
<tfh> there are no ways to edit the menu ?
<Kakalto> snowblink: sadly, it's not my comp, I can't make that kind of call
<tfh> because i tried nautilus applications:///
<tfh> didn't work
<seb128> hoary ?
<Kakalto> snowblink there's a special boot loader which (apparently) bypasses the 33gb cap
<seb128> no graphical way to edit the menus with 2.9 atm, but you can create/changes .desktop files
<tfh> ok
<Kakalto> snowblink; which would mean I could install windows
<tfh> where are those situated  ?
<snowblink> Kakalto: ah - sounds good
<seb128> /usr/share/applications for the system ones and ~/.local/share/applications/ for the user ones
<tfh> thanks
<seb128> np
<Kakalto> snowblink: do I require the LBA access mode?
<snowblink> Kakalto: stuff I've read suggests you have it on.
<tfh> seb128, i can't find that folder
<Kakalto> snowblink; in the BIOS settings for the hdd, you choose either auto, CHS, LBA, or something else
<Kakalto> should I leave on auto
<Kakalto> or go LBA
<snowblink> Kakalto: try on auto and see if you have problems
<Kakalto> I've always had problems on auto
<snowblink> Kakalto: give LBA a go
<Kakalto> (windows is a problem-generator, I suppose)
<seb128> tfh: the user one ? that's normal, that's an user config, it's not created for you, just create it if needed
<manchot> is there a way to automatically generate /etc/fstab ?
<Kakalto> manchot: It's a small file, why would you need to?
<Kakalto> however, I believe you can
<Kakalto> snowblink: I think I'm gonna get some hdd  read errors...
<manchot> Kakalto, I hate to manually edit it and I lost my backup
<Kakalto> manchot, obviously your backup wasn't backed-up ;)
<Xerbee> what do i type for the xserver config? Its something with xserver-config xfree86 or something?
<snowblink> Kakalto: any luck?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you're using xfree86 it's like xf86config
<BROKEN_LADDER> XF86Config..something like that
<Kakalto> snowblink: installing base windows files now...
<BROKEN_LADDER> or you can just edit your file manually.
<snowblink> Kakalto: oh - I thought you had a working windows already
<Xerbee> BROKEN_LADDER, Ok, occy told me a way yesterday, think it was somemore then XF86Config
<tfh> seb128, ok i see the .desktop files and read some, but I don't understand how they are arranged in the menu, how is that done ? in order to edit it ?
<Kakalto> snowblink, nope, that's why I've been having troubles
<bet0x> Hello all, any can tell me how i add a apt-get source 2 download programas?
<bet0x> its my first Ubuntu day :D
<Kakalto> snowblink, that doesn't mean your help won't work, does it?
<occy> Xerbee: :)
<Kakalto> bet0x: join the club
<Xerbee> Hi there occy :)
<snowblink> Kakalto: still good
<bet0x> i have the original cds
<bet0x> looks really good
<Kakalto> bet0x: That is, assuming you count from when I first touched ubuntu
<occy> Xerbee: what be the problem?
<snowblink> Kakalto: but refers back to the time when I first installed windows on this box
<Kakalto> otherwise it's the day after
<tfh> seb128, ok sorry just saw thath some .desktop files had a Category tag in there .... that must be it
<bet0x> im a fedora user, im using rh at 5.0v
<bet0x> :D
<Kakalto> snowblink: ah
<Kakalto> k
<bet0x> and ubuntu looks really good at speed and work
<bet0x> very fast installation too
<maart> hi. can someone help me with restoring grub?
<bet0x> perfect for desktop
<bet0x> maart, grub-install /dev/hda
<bet0x> or the first mbr partition where you whant to install it
<bet0x> :)
<Kakalto> bet0x: indeed, the ubuntu installation was fast.... that in itself was a problem for me
<Kakalto> I now can't get it to dual boot with windows
<bet0x> Kakalto, you know how i add a ubuntu mirror for APT?
<bet0x> Kakalto, but?, say the problem
<bet0x> shoot
<bet0x> :D
<maart> bet0x im using knoppix atm and that command doesnt work
<maart> cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Read-only file system
<Kakalto> snowblink: disk read error occured.
<tfh> you have to fakeroot into the /boot/ partition on your hd
<bet0x> maart, are you root?
<maart> yes
<Kakalto> bet0x, to add a mirror for APT, I think you go into
<snowblink> Kakalto: Auto or LBA?
<bet0x> maart, dont use knnopix, use the livecd of ubuntu
<Kakalto> snowblink:auto
<maart> livecd crached
<snowblink> Kakalto: What version of Windows are you trying to install?
<Kakalto> bet0x: into the main thing... cant' remember exactly what it was called
<Kakalto> XP Home
<Kakalto> The most user-friendly, and the most linux-un-friendly
<Kakalto> (likely)
<bet0x> :p
<snowblink> Kakalto: what's it doing when you get the error?
<Kakalto> I mean, I'm sure DOS would co-operate with linux
<Kakalto> it's just past the DMI pool stuff
<Kakalto> straight after checking if it can boot off a cd
<snowblink> Kakalto: are you sure your media is good?
<Kakalto> you mean my hdd?
<snowblink> Kakalto: your windows CD
<Kakalto> snowblink: sure as can ever be
<Kakalto> it worked earlier yesterday
<manchot> I got these errors when booting:
<manchot> in hotplug section, pcirhp.ko and shpchp.ko can't be loaded. "operation not permitted"
<Kakalto> okay, I'm worried now
<snowblink> Kakalto: sorry.  on phone
<snowblink> Kakalto: read errors sound like CD issues
<Kakalto> snowblink couldn't be.
<Kakalto> at that time, it's not accessing any cds
<Kakalto> it's accessing the hdd
<snowblink> Kakalto: ah - you've installed already?
<Kakalto> half
<safir> hi all
<Kakalto> windows has 2 stages of installation
<Kakalto> the base files, then configuring the devices, drivers, accounts, etc.
<snowblink> Kakalto: you may want to just check all your hardware - IDE cables are pushed in etc.
<Xerbee> Can someone help me? I think the problem is my graphic card drivers, the live cd runs great but when im installing ubuntu the drivers wont work :(
<safir> which server should i type in synaptics to download ubuntu packages?
<Kakalto> snowblink; it can't be that, because ubuntu had no problems installing
<Kakalto> snowblink; but if I look up on the internet, it is apparently a problem with version 4.5 of the award bios, but I have version 6, so I shouldn't get this problem
<snowblink> Kakalto: have you tried installing to this partition?
<snowblink> Kakalto: with linux
<Kakalto> no, why?
<Kakalto> you think it would work?
<snowblink> Kakalto: just thinking - could be bad sectors in this partition
<snowblink> Kakalto: wouldn't help your windows
<Kakalto> snowblink; I wouldn't think so, but it's worth a try
<Kakalto> snowblink; attempting an install on the linux(currently free) par of the hdd
<Kakalto> if it works, I will be liking British accents even more ;)
<snowblink> Kakalto: that should work, but not sure how that will help
<optyk> safir: -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<safir> thx optyk
<Kakalto> well, it'll mean I have a solid problem which I can say to my friend "YOUR HDD IS SCREWY. GET A NEW ONE!"
<Kakalto> :P
<optyk> Xerbee: X won't start after install?
<Xerbee> optyk, Nope the thing is that it runs on the live cd... but after install it complains about no device found and im 90% sure its the graphic card
<optyk> what kind of card is it?
<Xerbee> optyk, Its a X800 vivo Sapphire
<Kudret> I have problem with wxga screen on my laptop. X is working great in 1280x800, but when I switch to consoles using ctrl+alt+f{1-6} screen gets garbled that I cannot read anything, untill I switch back to X. how can I solve that problem? While booting everything is readible, problem starts after X is started.
<safir> optyk, the howto doesnt mention any servers?!
<snowblink> Kakalto: windows has the first primary partition right?
<Kakalto> snowblink, before, it did, yes
<Kakalto> originally it had the whole hard drive
<Kakalto> I am now making it not have the first primary partition.
<Kakalto> hopefully it won't throw a hissy fit about not being the no.1 on teh comp
<snowblink> Kakalto: I don't think it will like that
<Kakalto> you know how emotional windows gets, don't ya?
<Kakalto> heheh
<Kakalto> maybe if I say "THIS OR NOTHING!!" to it?
<Kakalto> in a nice-sounding, polite voice?
<Kakalto> if only it understood how lucky it is to have 5hrs of my precious sleep-time used up for it
<Kakalto> ...for it to NOT WORK
<Kakalto> ...atleast half a dozen times
<optyk> Xerbee: try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 in a terminal
<Xerbee> optyk, And then? I have tried VGA, ATI and VIA
<optyk> vesa, maybe...I don't have any cards that new to play with
<Pluk> Xerbee, you installed the fglrx driver?
<kern> How can I browse the available packages that Ubuntu provides?
<Xerbee> Pluk, Nope, im new on ubuntu so i dont think i have installed them
<Pluk> install xfree86-driver-fglrx  and then run fglrxconfig
<bretzel> hi all :-) -- Someone knows motherboard : P4 S478 ASUS P4P800-SE 865PE 4D5P1A ?? because I want to change my actuall mb for that one - Want to know if Ubuntu / linux will install well in that mb ..
<Xerbee> Pluk, How do i install them?
<Pluk> your in textmode now i presume?
<Xerbee> yep
<Pluk> sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-fglrx
<Kakalto> snowblink; I am just about to give up on windows, aye... maybe the idiot that wants windows for games will be smart enough to figure out how to get WINE or something similar working
<bretzel> Kakalto: Hummm... WINE cannot plays C&C Generals -- so I still need WinXp :-)
<Kakalto> meh
<bretzel> And I realized that that game need at least 1GB RAM -- When I've added 512MB - to - 1GB
<snowblink> Kakalto: heh - win 98/2000 for games
<pisuke> ps2
<pisuke> forget about pcs for gaming
<pisuke> directshit is a mess
<Ribs> pisuke, and you are basing that oppinion on what?
<bretzel> pisuke: Need keyboard and mouse to play games well: Especially for Tribes/Tribes2
<Kakalto> snowblink: Well, absolutely everything I have tried has completely failed, I'm feeling very "glad"
<Kakalto> (My sarcasm was here marked with speech marks)
<pisuke> Ribs, my eXperience
<snowblink> Kakalto: tell him to get a new MB
<snowblink> Kakalto: and HDD
<Kakalto> Windows - The crappiest eXPerience since sliced peas.
<Kakalto> snowblink; sadly, I highly doubt that's gonna happen soon
<Kakalto> his dad won't pay for anything, and he is a 14-year-old
<Kakalto> with no job (fairly obvious for new zealand)
<snowblink> Kakalto: best time to start him learning linux
<kern> Hey uh... where can I find the available packages list for Ubuntu Linux?
<Kakalto> snowblink; he doesn't mind linux, it's his brother who wants win for games, otherwise only linux would be on there
<Kakalto> does ubuntu come with a windows emulator?
<drspin> where do I go to free up some HD space?
<Kakalto> try reformatting
<Kakalto> frees up lots of space ;)
<drspin> Kakalto: right...
<snowblink> drspin: du -sh /
<Kakalto> ask a silly (or vague) question, get a silly (or vague) answer
<drspin> what are common places that ubuntu stores files that are safely removeable (apt-related, tmp dirs, etc...)
<kern> Hey, is there a browsable package list somewhere?
<pisuke> drspin, first try apt-get clean
<drspin> kern: use synaptic
<kern> Thanks.
<Ribs> pisuke, and your 'eXperience' is what?
<Ribs> you code DirectX applications?
<randabis> ubuntu doesn't come with a windows emulator installed, but you can install one later after you add the universe and multiverse repositories to your sources.list
<randabis> it is called WINE
<drspin> ok that didn't do anything
<Kakalto> I absolutely love my windows eXPerience, especially today. I wasted over 5 hours of sleep, for windows to just say "NO."
<kern> I guess synaptic isn't a commandline tool?
<randabis> synaptic is graphical
<pisuke> no. I don't touch windows since 1994.
<kern> I did a custom install.
<kern> I guess that's out of the question.
<Kakalto> does wine come with ubuntu?
<randabis> you can use aptitude instead kern
<Kakalto> pisuke:lucky you
<pisuke> :)
<kern> randabis: How do I browse the available packages?
<pisuke> but some of my family members do
<Kakalto> can anyone answer my question of whether or not wine comes w/ ubuntu
<SuSE|UsER> Hello, what do I need to play mp3 files?
<SuSE|UsER> In Warthy?
<randabis> kakalto if would have read my text correctly, you would have seen that I said it doesn't come installed, but you can install it later quite easil
<randabis> y
<Kakalto> randabis?
<randabis> randabis ubuntu doesn't come with a windows emulator installed, but you can install one later after you add the universe and multiverse repositories to your sources.list
<Kakalto> ah, sorry, I thought you were talking to someone else
<Kakalto> I was sure we had names for a reason
<Kakalto> anyways, I'm thoroughly sick of this computer now
<randabis> perhaps the content of the post was relevent to your question and thus it applies to you?
<kern> Is there a way I can browse the available packages for Ubtuntu on the site? Like Gentoo?
<pisuke> to make a long history short. I was asked to install a game in a win98 pc. the game updated directx, what broke all the other games. And this game hanged. I reinstalled directx from m$ and same result. know they have a ps2 and use the pc for inet and worprocessing
<Kakalto> so I'm going to wake up the owner of the computer that just decided to be stingy
<randabis> kern I think it's archive.ubuntu.org
<Kakalto> and hopefully I'll get some sleep before I wake up this morning or this afternoon
<kern> Yeah, I've been there. But I thought there might be a category based page or something.
<kern> Thanks anyway.
<randabis> SuSE|UsER you'll need the gstreamer0.8mad package installed to listen to mp3s
<SuSE|UsER> randabis, thx
<randabis> there's a cornocopia of information in the ubuntu wiki and at www.ubuntuguide.org that anyone new to ubuntu should read
<SuSE|UsER> Ok
<Kakalto> snowblink: thanks for your help, even though it didn't.
<snowblink> Kakalto: good luck
<SuSE|UsER> I cant see this file
<SuSE|UsER> mad
<SuSE|UsER> gstreamer0.8mad
<Kakalto> snowblink: I'll tell it frankly, windows won't go on there
<SuSE|UsER> Hmm maybe it is in universe
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8mad
<pw> Got a single header line over 360 chars <-- I'm seeing this when I dist-upgrade; wossit mean?
<bet0x> hey, any know where i can download firefox 1.0 for ubuntu?
<bet0x> a non-official mirror?
<SuSE|UsER> Yes
<bet0x> but the version of firefox its a little old
<bet0x> :p
<bet0x> 0.9.4
<SuSE|UsER> Backports rep
<kern> Doesn't firefox come with Ubuntu?
<SuSE|UsER> Yes it does
<pw> Yes, but it's too old to satisfy the version weenies.
<SuSE|UsER> Yep, mad is in universe
<SuSE|UsER> URL http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/
<SuSE|UsER> Distribution warty-backports
<SuSE|UsER> Selection(s) main universe
<SuSE|UsER> There is Firefox 1.0
<bet0x> deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<bet0x> groxo
<bet0x> :D
<kern> What the heck is a version weenie?
<bartas> hi all
<bartas> crimsun: remebmer me?
<randabis> Well firefox 1.0 is superior to the .99/1.0PR release
<drspin> how can check to see how big a folder is
<randabis> right-click it and click properties...that's what I usually do anyway
<Xerbee> Pluk, I tested that command sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-fglrx but it didnt work, cant find the package..
<pw> kern: someone who has to have the latest version, no matter what.
<pw> kern: Like, "omfg E17 CVS HEAD!"
<snowblink> drspin: man du
<randabis> os[Linux 2.6.10-2-k7 - Debian 3.1]  up[2 days, 8 hours, 42 minutes]  cpu[AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+, 2205.296 MHz (4358.14 bogomips)]  mem[498.39/504.25 MB (98.8%)]  video[ at 1280x1024 (24 bits)] 
<randabis> dammit
<randabis> sorry
<drspin> snowblink: thanks
<paulproteus> drspin: On the command line or in the GUI?
<paulproteus> Command-line:
<paulproteus> du foldername
<paulproteus> GUI:
<paulproteus> right-click properties
<drspin> paulproteus: unfortunately this doesn't work with the  "home" desktop icon -- it will work if you navigate to /home and do it though
<drspin> thanks ;)
<randabis> heh I don't keep any icons on the desktop
<choopi> hello
<randabis> hi
<Ex-Cyber> bah, backing store doesn't seem to do anything
<Cam-> is java vm provided in java-common?
<crimsun> Cam-: no.
<crimsun> Cam-: that provides faq, documentation, policy, etc.
<Cam-> right. just getting it off the sun website
<Cam-> ta
<claude> oi. can someone help me with a link problem?
<kraetzja> if i want to apt-get upgrade gaim to the newest version, what do i have to do with 'linux-image-2.6-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386'?
<crimsun> claude: what sort? use #flood as necessary.
<crimsun> kraetzja: gaim has nothing to do with kernel image or modules
<kraetzja> The following packages have been kept back:
<kraetzja> ... 2 not upgraded
<kraetzja> with what i pasted as a middle
<claude> crimsun, dunno what flood is. but it's the firefox link that's in a std ubuntu install.. it doesn't work, I've tried uninstalling firefox and re-installing, nothing happens when I presss it
<crimsun> claude: warty? where is this firefox link of which you speak?
* Ex-Cyber smashes XAA into tiny little pieces
<claude> crimsun, yes, warty. it's up top in the gnome panel.
<Scognito> hi all
<crimsun> claude: open a terminal and execute mozilla-firefox
<claude> crimsun, yeah, sure, but that doesn't make my button work :)
<paulproteus> kraetzja: Try apt-get install gaim
<paulproteus> That installs the latest version of gaim, which may be an upgrade.
<Scognito> [hoary]  I cannot install muine because muine depends on libflac4, but libflac4 was removed in favour of libflac6. Should i submit some bugreport or something?
<crimsun> claude: right-click the icon and choose Properties
<kraetzja> paulproteus, in this case that doesnt fetch the latest. i switched from gentoo, is there any type of 'masked' newer version?
<claude> crimsun, yup... then what
<crimsun> Scognito: it needs to be recompiled against libflac-dev >= 1.1.1-3
<crimsun> Scognito: I'll ping
<Scognito> ping == ask to someone competent?
<crimsun> ogra_: if you're around, please adjust muine's (hoary/universe) Build-Depends for libflac-dev to be versioned >= 1.1.1-3
<Scognito> ok :)
<crimsun> Scognito: I have to ask someone who has upload rights until I gain them.
<Casanova> will i b able to install debian packages in ubuntu?
<rexec> yep
<Casanova> k thanx
<crimsun> Casanova: highly UNrecommended, because you may well introduce massive headaches. Always prefer Ubuntu's debs.
<Casanova> crimsun y is that?
<rexec> Casanova: because they are built for normal debian, not ubuntu
<Casanova> rexec ubuntu is a distro based on debian isnt it
<rexec> and hence they can cause dep. problems
<crimsun> Casanova: Debian packages from Debian's repos may have dependencies versioned higher than ones (and/or not available) in Ubuntu.
<claude> crimsun, if yer gonan tell me to have it point at /usr/bin/firefox.. i've already done that
<crimsun> claude: just plain "firefox"
<claude> crimsun, also did that.. it looks af if the button tries to start something, nothing showsa up tho'
<claude> crimsun, I've also got an install in my home dir of the 1.0 install, which runs fine from console.
<crimsun> claude: um... is your user-specific install causing problems?
<Xerbee> Im getting a error when trying sudo apt-get install xfree86-driver-fglrx can someone help me? It says that the package is not available
<Scognito> crimsun, tell him to also compile the 0.8.0 ;)
<funk> If V1.0 is working.  Why not just point your shortcut to the newer working version?
<crimsun> Scognito: that would require importing dave's personal debs, and that's a sticking point.
<claude> crimsun, no, it's the default firefox install that's acting up. I tried to have the button run my user installed firefox, to no avail... then when I set it to just 'firefox' again, it doesn't work
<crimsun> claude: do you have any rogue firefox-bin processes?
<gustav_> Xerbee: it's just fglrx-driver
<claude> crimsun, nope... it's a clean boot jsut 5 minutes ago, checked the processes already.
<crimsun> claude: in Properties, what type is selected?
<claude> crimsun, Program
<claude> crimsun, does firefox have any file's arround that locks it perhaps?
<crimsun> claude: yes, there's a lock file
<robertj> speaking of firefox and defaults, 1.2's resolution should be to erase all traces of the profile editor
<claude> crimsun, what's it called?
<robertj> 1 profile per user, if you need more download an extension or create another user...
<robertj> Anyone else here have a Default User 59324
<claude> crimsun, what's it called?
<crimsun_> claude: sorry, my other client's connection is completely hosed.
<claude> crimsun_, no worries
<claude> crimsun_ but do you know the name of the file?
<crimsun> claude: my connection is very screwed atm
<crimsun_> claude: which file?
<crimsun_> heh, there's my other client, speak of the devil.
<claude> crimsun_ which file is the firefox lock? i wanna delete it
<crimsun> claude: in ~/.mozilla/firefox/something.default/
<crimsun> claude: there is a lock file
<Ex-Cyber> is it normal for rhythmbox to take over 10% CPU on an Athlon XP 1800+?
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: playing music? scanning files to add to the library?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun, playing music
<Ex-Cyber> an ogg, whatever the warty defaults for sound juicer are
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: it uses gstreamer0.8-mad, and mad doesn't using any fp code, so it's possible.
<crimsun> doesn't use, rather.
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: 10% is fairly high, though.
<Ex-Cyber> yeah
<crimsun> claude: located it?
<Ex-Cyber> I'm wondering if my X problems are really library or kernel problems
<claude> crimsun, yup. and it worked, I'm up and running again, thanks for yout time!!!
<crimsun> claude: np at all.
<Ex-Cyber> because I have yet to see reasonable X performance on anything past 2.6.9
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: what video card?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: ATI Radeon 8500
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: is that supported by the fglrx driver?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: yes, and it doesn't help
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: you're not renicing X or anything, are you?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: nope... I had this problem with the warty defaults, and it's persisted after a dist-upgrade as well
<lerio> hi! i'm looking for a vmware-clone available for ubuntu. do you know any?
<crimsun> lerio: I don't know of any clones, but there're qemu, bochs, and xen, among others
<Ex-Cyber> lerio: the closest thing I know of is QEMU, and I don't think that has full virtualization
<lerio> crimsun Ex-Cyber: thanks guys. let me explain you my problem: i have problems with my cd-burner and i wanted to clean the lens. i just bought the cd cleaner, but the thing works with a .exe visual interface
<lerio> crimsun Ex-Cyber: i tried to run it in wine with no luck
<lerio> crimsun Ex-Cyber: if you have any other suggestion...
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: I was going to try an Accel-X Summit demo, but it requires kernel source installed and I don't see a corresponding kernel source package
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: linux-source-2.6.8.1 for warty, linux-source-2.6.10 for hoary
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: odd, must have missed that in the search
<Ex-Cyber> and that would be because it doesn't exist, evidently
<Ex-Cyber> I see linux-source-2.6.9
<Ex-Cyber> but no 2.6.10
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: in hoary?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: right
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: ii  linux-source-2.6.10   2.6.10-10             Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 with Ubuntu patches
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: have you run `sudo aptitude update'?
<Ex-Cyber> aptitude?
<crimsun> Dko: did you sort out your mud daemon issues?
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: yes.
<Ex-Cyber> I did apt-get update
<Dko> crimsun: No last night I went to bed to frustrated with it.  Was gona kill my computer. >_>
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: aptitude tends to be more intelligent than apt-get, and it keeps a log of attempted actions in /var/log/aptitude as well.
<Dko> crimsun: You know where I could go to get csh help like you said I should?  Can't seam to find much on it.
<Ex-Cyber> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kernel-source-2.6.10"
<Ex-Cyber> blah
<crimsun> Dko: contact the developers of the mud daemon themselves, since it seems to be a local application-specific issue
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: linux-source-2.6.10, not kernel-source-2.6.10
<Ex-Cyber> yeah
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: the former is Ubuntu's naming scheme, the latter, Debian's
<Ex-Cyber> in any case, I can't imagine what's causing this to go so slow
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: perhaps hdparm tuning is necessary?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: I mean X
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: I'm not familiar with the free "radeon" driver, so I'm afraid you may need to consult the X.Org wiki
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: as for "fglrx," ask in #ati
<Ex-Cyber> well, #ati is the only place I can think of that I haven't tried
<Ex-Cyber> heh
<Coutsos> can someone help me? i'm trying to install ubuntu, i get to about 61% for installing the base system and it tells me "No installable kernel found"
<Neo_654> Should there be a difference between internet connectivity speed between Linux and Microsoft based systems?
<froust-school> how can i send a message to a user on a certain terminal of the box that i'm on?
<Parallax_> anyone with a NVIDIA 6600 ????????????????
<crimsun> Neo_654: theoretically, no. Empirically, Linux systems tend to outperform their Microsoft equivalents.
<crimsun> froust-school: talk, mail, etc.
<froust-school> There was one really simple one, but I forget
<Dko> crimsun: Well it seams im a little screwed with the whole contacting the developer.  They kinda just posted this code on source forge and didn't leave a real E-mail.
<crimsun> Dko: surely within the tarball itself there exists a file with contact information?
<Neo_654> crimsun: Reason I ask is I've aplied the firefox tweaks and the internet browsing seems slower and file transfers are slower from this machine.  If I transfer the same file from MS machine it's alot faster.  Transfer even seems to pause a few times during transfer from here.
<froust-school> neofeed: MIght have something to do with firefox trying ipv6 first
<Dko> crimsun: Might of found something
<crimsun> 'evening ogra :)
<ogra> hi :)
<Neo_654> froust-school: ipv6 has been disabled.
<froust-school> ahh... i don't know then.
<andrew__> holy shit... enuff people in here?
<crimsun> andrew__: not yet. :)
<Mortini> i'm trying to use wine from http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/binary/, and no matter what i do, it whines about a command-line problem with dcom95
<Mortini> crossover office complains about the same thing
<jon1012> :s
<jon1012> mortini > are you a crossover advocate ?
<Mortini> No.
<jon1012> mortini > try to speak to the codeweavers team maybe, on channel #crossover
<Dko> I just wana know why is it that everything I try to do in linux seams to drive me insane beffore I can get it to do what it should? >_<
<andrew__> lol... you're taking lessons from froust
<jon1012> ?
<jon1012> lol
<Dko> Well its probibly cause im taking lessons from no one. :/  All I got to learn is the net.
<bobalien> anyone here have any experience getting an Ubuntu box on a Win2k network?
<bobalien> I've been having permissions issues for a couple of days
<bobalien> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=51948#post51948
<bobalien> that's my dilemma
<Ex-Cyber> blah
<Mortini> Dko: It'll get easier, eventually. but you still run into stupid problems.
<Mortini> Like, the last time i installed visio under wine, it worked just fine. now it isn't working. at all.
<Ex-Cyber> it's times like these that I just want to go back to Windows
<Coutsos> does anybody know why the "No installable kernel" bug occurs for some people?
<Ex-Cyber> but then I remember that it's apparently Microsoft's purpose to make my life a total pain in the ass
<Parallax_> anyone with a NVIDIA Serie 6 ????????
<Coutsos> i know lots of people who've gotten ubuntu working fine, but i get that error during the base install, same thing happens when i tried installing debian
<borgista> last time i tried to install Debian, X download broken.
<Ex-Cyber> I've wasted way too much time on this, heh
<shizzlean> hi all.. what's a good file manger for ubuntu?
<borgista> i just use nautilus.
<Ex-Cyber> seems like I can't find an OS that's not a tremendous waste of time
<paulproteus> I use KDE and Konqueror sometimes.
<shizzlean> yea. can nautilus do split window?
<borgista> split window? nope.
<Ex-Cyber> I think it can with some manual gconf twiddling, but my memory could be playing tricks on me
<borgista> but i'm happy with nautilus, although i did really like konqueror wheni used to use kde.
<Neo_654> bobalian: This might be dumb question but is it supposed to be possible for a *nix machine to be able to connect to a win2k domain?
<Ex-Cyber> the gnome guys REALLY like the "spatial metaphor"
<Ex-Cyber> or whatever
<shizzlean> yea im running gnome
<no0tic> jbailey: hi, after rebooting my routing tables was lost
<Ex-Cyber> what I heard is that you can turn nautilus back to the old view, but it's deliberately hidden in gconf
<shizzlean> I was looking for a powerful file manager.. something like directory opus, etc
<paulproteus> Neo_654: Yes, it is possible.
<Ex-Cyber> try google I guess... something like "nautilus disable spatial"
<no0tic> jbailey: networking startep up normally but routing was missing
<eruin> am I the only one having trouble with gnome-theme-manager refusing to scroll the metatheme list in hoary?
* Ex-Cyber considers throwing his computer out the window
<scoon> Ex-Cyber, /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser
<borgista> yeah....i have the browser setting in Nautilus.
<Neo_654> paulproteus: ok guess I'll go back to the searching cause I was having somewhat the same issue with my 2k3 server.  I can view all the drives as readonly but that is it.
<borgista> other wise i'd go nuts.
<jnk> Just upgraded to hoary and fonts, especially in Evolution, are damn thick!
<borgista> you can always fix those,jnk.
<jnk> borgista, you mean it's not a bug ?
<borgista> i wouldn't know.
<borgista> i don't use hoary.
<borgista> i use warty.
<lerio> hi! is it possible to launch the installation of win98 se from cdrom on qemu?
<Scooter> Good Morning everyone :) , I am chopping my hard disk up into little pieces with a partition utility and i was wondering, : "Can I place a /SWAP and a /HOME partition inside an extended partition, on  logical partitions?"... TIA :D
<lerio> hi! is it possible to launch the installation of win98 se from cdrom on qemu?
<snowblink> Scooter: yes
<borgista> i don't think so lerio.
<borgista> why would you want to run a win installation in linux?
<borgista> it really serves no purpose.
<Scooter> Thankyou <snowblink> :)... I need lots of little partitions.. I hav 2 windows and 2 linux OS I want on this system :)
<Dko> Gehh so white.  >_<  Anyone know how to make the background for the terminal black instead of white?  and the text white instead of black?
<Scooter> <Dko> Gnome terminal?
<Dko> I bealieave so
<bobalien> What does "Nautilus cannot display "smb://user@smb/ip.address/Share"." mean?!
<Scooter> 1 sec I look
<snowblink> Scooter: yup always good to share swap, and home if you're careful
<Scooter> SHOOT! I can share swap and home? LOL! I just destroyed a partition sceme like that LMAO!
<Scooter> thanks <snowblink>
<snowblink> Dko: edit profile
<scizzo> Dko: right click and edit the profile?
<snowblink> Scooter: I meant between 2 linux installs
<jnk> borgista, look at http://84.226.109.35/~jnk/screenshot.png ...  do you think it's normal ?
<Scooter> <snowblink>, that is cool, then I wont have to install stuff all over again for other OS, this is nice Idea :)
<Scooter> some of the games i play take up a few GIGs each
<Dko> There we go.  Had to turn off an option but now I can see text with out it hurting the old eyes. ^^
<snowblink> Scooter: maybe separate partition for /opt or /usr depending on where your games install
<Scooter> <Dko> yea, I always turn mine to green text on black :)
<snowblink> Dko: transparent is always fun too
<scizzo> Dko: actually it is said that black text on white is better for the eyes
<Scooter> <snowblink>, must usr be on a primary partition?
<Scooter> and opt?
<snowblink> Scooter: nope. Linux is not so picky like Windows
<snowblink> jnk: borgista left
<Scooter> Nice... this will make so I can have smaller partitions on my master disk... this is great news :)
<Scooter> then i can keep bloody windows all contained in its own little partition
<jnk> snowblink, ah right :)
<snowblink> Scooter: yes, you can keep it fenced away from the good stuff
<Scooter> keep it fenced away because it dont play well with any other OS
<Scooter> :D
<Dko> Anyone recomend a good mud client with a gui for linux?
<titoxx69> hello :)
<titoxx69> mud ? mail user agent ?
<titoxx69> or distribution ?
<chibifs> Multi user dungeon, I belive he means :P
<titoxx69> erf ok, sorry :)
* titoxx69 slaps himself
<Dko> or dominion or what not.  the 'd' has a couple variations.  :P  But its all basically the same.
<Scooter> <Dko> run synaptic, and do a search for MUD under games ;)
<snowblink> Dko: apt-cache search mud
<Scooter> I cant because i dont play MUD
<chibifs> Dko - try papaya.
<chibifs> It's got color and such. Should be good enough :P
<Scooter> can NTFS be inside extended partition also? just a data partition?
<snowblink> has anyone used linuxant WLAN driverloader in Ubuntu (Hoary)?
<snowblink> Scooter: yup - why not make it FAT for ease of linux use?
<no0tic> how to enable translucency & shadows on xorg 6.8.1?
<Scooter> <snowblink>, yes i will have a small transfer area for FAT... a place for windows and linux to place things to share , like quake 3 mods ;)
<lerio> borgista: sorry for the late reply. i need to run a .exe program..
<titoxx69> snowblink, why don't you try with ndiswrapper ?
<lerio> borgista: and on wine is not working
<larsrohdin> crimsun, you there?
<snowblink> titoxx69: checks card on ndiswrapper page
<Scooter> BRB, I am going to finish up this partition scheme and i will be back while Ubuntu, windowsX2, and Fedora install :)
<lerio> sorry, does anybody know ho to create a virtual hd on qemu?
<titoxx69> ok snowblink
<larsrohdin> the .xsession file... how do i create it?
<Dko> Thankie for the help everyone.  Later
<larsrohdin> is it just to create a file with e.g. gedit and name it .xsession?
<titoxx69> I don(t know driverloader's price, but i think buying a new wifi card based on ralink's chipset would be a good choice
<titoxx69> because they've released a GPL driver for all their chips
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<Scooter> is there a way with Ubintu installer to tell it to mount multiple folders into 1 partitino like /USR /OPT /HOME... ? TIA :)
<snowblink> titoxx69: thanks, will give it a go. The only listing on the page is not promising. I had it working on a 2.4.x kernel, but I'm on Hoary now.
<no0tic> brb
<larsrohdin> does anyone now how to create the .xsession-file?
<titoxx69> Scooter, I think that once you've mounted your partition in /home, you can mount another ones into the first
<lerio> does anybody know ho to create a virtual hd on qemu?
<titoxx69> snowblink, wait a minute, i'll give you the ralink url
<Mortini> Scooter: just do / on whatever disk partition and all those things will be on that partition
<larsrohdin> help!
<Mortini> you really can't do /usr and /var (as examples) on the same partition.
<titoxx69> snowblink : http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm (see Linux files and the rt2x00 link)
<snowblink> titoxx69: cheers. Will go take a look
<Scooter> <Mortini> Thankyou :)
<titoxx69> msi has released cards using such cheaps
<titoxx69> nope :)
<spacey_> seb128, You there?
<lerio> does anybody know ho to create a virtual hd on qemu?
<lypanov> daniels: ping
<Ex-Cyber> so can anyone suggest a decent (with "decent" being defined roughly as "Q3A is playable") 2D/3D graphics chipset other than ati and nvidia ones that have good X/Linux support?
<lypanov> ita? :P
<lypanov> (make ur computer face the other way)
<Ex-Cyber> haha
<Ex-Cyber> I'm about ready to make it face a windowpane at high speed
<lypanov> hehe. what u got in there now?
<Ex-Cyber> Radeon 8500
<lypanov> whats up with that?
<Ex-Cyber> the problem could be the chipset though
<Ex-Cyber> for some reason 2D is really slow
<lypanov> with ati drivers of xorg?
<lypanov> s/of/or/
<Ex-Cyber> I've seen it with XFree86 "ati", xorg "radeon" and ATI's fglrx
<optyk> I had to set agp to 4x in my bios to get my radeon9200 to run on my amd64
<Ex-Cyber> optyk: define "run"
<optyk> operate
<Ex-Cyber> as in you had to swap another video card in to configure the BIOS?
<optyk> no, it made text fine, but X would freeze
<Ex-Cyber> hm
<optyk> green screen
* lypanov had prob like that on matrox g450 5 years ago :)
<zAo^> Who can help me? In /etc/group im in the group 'su_root', when I do `id` it doesnt show up. When I do `id zao` with root, it shows up!!!
<Ex-Cyber> lypanov: and I'm thinking about going back to a 5-year-old card :P
<lypanov> zAo^: logout and back in
<Ex-Cyber> actually I think it's older than that
<Ex-Cyber> probably more like 7 years
<lypanov> Ex-Cyber: yeah. gfx cards suck
<Mortini> zAo^: use 'groups'
<larsrohdin> what alternatives are there to Nautilus?
<Mortini> er. nevermind.
<lypanov> rox
<Ex-Cyber> I'm not sure this is a graphics card problem though
<Cloudchaser> welli just tried to get my pics off my camera for the first time in ubuntu and...tada!!! it just worked! no fuss! :)
<lypanov> larsrohdin: u want more complex or even simpler?
<zAo^> thanks lypanov : the gnometerm didnt work that way :-S Thanks!
<Ex-Cyber> several aspects of the system seem slow that shouldn't be
<zAo^> Mortini, groups?
<lypanov> zAo^: yeah u don't get login with that. just a new shell
<Mortini> zAo^: 'groups' shows the groups you're in. but. ignore me :)
<larsrohdin> lypanov, i dont know... i use openbox right know... and i think nautilus is plain ugly
<lypanov> zAo^: and np. that problem has annoyed me a lot in the past. it should change imo
<zAo^> lypanov, forgot that. Thanks
<lypanov> larsrohdin: try rox. lightweight
<lypanov> larsrohdin: or konqi. heavyweight powerful even uglier ;)
<zAo^> lypanov, hehe. Thnx. I have a group for users that are allowed to `su` like AIX
<larsrohdin> lypanov, ok thx
<lypanov> zAo^: why not use  wheels?
<lypanov> s/ls/l/
<zAo^> lypanov, it is like wheels; only changes the name :-)
<lypanov> zAo^: ah :)
<Cloudchaser> test
<zAo^> Cloudchaser, test confirmed :D
<lypanov> zAo^: with aix the change of groups  is immediate?
<Cloudchaser> hehe sorry
<Cloudchaser> i changed themes and couldn't see the text i typed in the bottom so i had to change the color to something readable
<lypanov> hehe
<zAo^> lypanov, no: with AIX you need to login again.
<lypanov> zAo^: ah. okay. i thought it got it 'right' :)
<zAo^> lypanov, :-) I think AIX sucks, but that's me :-)
<lypanov> zAo^: i don't use gnometerm because its so slow. but in konsole its very easy to add --login to the cmdline in order to get a login everytime :)
<larsrohdin> lypanov, what should i type in the .xsession file to make it start at X startup
<lypanov> larsrohdin: no idea :/
<lypanov> larsrohdin: i don't use x
<zAo^> lypanov, I use gnometerm so that I can read this channel at the same time :)
<larsrohdin> ok... anyone else has an idea?
<lypanov> zAo^: hehe
<WebMaven_> hey folks.
<zAo^> larsrohdin why not use GDM?
<WebMaven_> Does anyone else think the deadline for the Ubuntulinux redesign is too soon?
<zAo^> WebMaven_, no: not this time. Xorg must be used, so does the new ATI driver
<SuSE|UsER> Uhh how to force Totem palyer to play movies?
<SuSE|UsER> player*
<zAo^> SuSE|UsER,  why forcing? Got the codec pack?
<lypanov> WebMaven_: always best to aim for faster than u could ever manage :)
<SuSE|UsER> I downloaded codecs
<SuSE|UsER> w32
<zAo^> installed them? :)
<redfun> the new kernel does not work for me, still. I hope Hoary will be as good as Warty was for me, at least
<SuSE|UsER> Yes :)
<WebMaven_> lypanov: explain.
<zAo^> k. What is the error message?
<SuSE|UsER> No error , just black screen
<SuSE|UsER> But there is sound
<zAo^> SuSE|UsER, thy to start it from console
<snowblink> titoxx69: am trying ndiswrapper, seems to be going well so far. Thanks. :)
<SuSE|UsER> Ok
<SuSE|UsER> ** (totem:12428): WARNING **: don't know how to handle video/x-divx, divxversion=(int)4, framerate=(double)25, width=(int)720, height=(int)576
<tritium> redfun, which kernel?
<zAo^> well there you got it SuSE|UsER
<SuSE|UsER> Hmm
<SuSE|UsER> What do i got?
<zAo^> what is the oposite of the `nice` command? (so a nicelevel of -10)
<zAo^> SuSE|UsER, the codec cant be loaded. Installed the RPM?
<SuSE|UsER> O_o
<martink> zAo^, sudo nice -10
<SuSE|UsER> deb
<SuSE|UsER> Not rpm ;)
<zAo^> marthink just like that? oof: shame on me: `man nice` ..... :-$
<zAo^> SuSE|UsER, not on suse? :-)
<SuSE|UsER> If i were on SuSE i wouldnt ask here ;)
<martink> zAo^, also, I should insert -n in the appropriate place ;-)
<SuSE|UsER> I have them both, I know how to do it on SuSE but I have problems on Ubuntu
<SuSE|UsER> I installed w32codecs from Marillat repository
<zAo^> well I am on SID, totem plays everything. Hmm. Restarted Totem?
<Ex-Cyber> anyone know if it's normal for a KT333 northbridge to be detected as a KT400/600?
<SuSE|UsER> I have totem-gstreamer installed
<zAo^> SuSE|UsER, installed Totem dummy package?
<SuSE|UsER> No
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, I have one, let me check :)
* SuSE|UsER installing dummy package
<tritium> redfun, which kernel?
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, amd:~# lspci | grep -i kt
<zAo^> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333] 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] 
<Ex-Cyber> zAo^: what kernel version is that?
<redfun> tritium, 2.6.10-2 I think. both 2.6.10 don't (didn't) work for me. I'm on Linux heaven 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux , still
<Ex-Cyber> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP]  Host Bridge
<Ex-Cyber> I'm pretty sure it's actually a KT333 in there
<tritium> redfun, in what way did it not work?
<[BoD] Spyder> lo people
<krischan> hey guys, I am looking for a motherboard monitoring tool, i.e. a programm that measures temperatures, fan speeds and that produces CPU load. Does anybody have a suggestion?
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, 2.6.8-1-k7
<Ex-Cyber> zAo^: that might explain my problems then
<Ex-Cyber> heh
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, what kernel are you on then?
<Ex-Cyber> 2.6.10-k7
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, you better wait with 2.8.10
<zAo^> lol
<zAo^> 2.6.10 that is :)
<Ex-Cyber> and I've had X performance problems on anything after 2.6.9
<bretzel> Marvell Gibabytes (onboard) RTH device is supported in linux kernel ?
<bretzel> oops read ETH
<redfun> tritium, they don't configure my USB keyboard and when GDM loads it locks playing the sound no-stop and I can't type down anything. that's the road block for me
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, VGA card?
<optyk> bretzel: sk98lin driver, yes
<Ex-Cyber> zAo^: radeon 8500
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, I have no problems here: R9600 Pro (Debian SID btw..)
<bretzel> optylc: ooooh!!! great because I've just bought a ASUS P4 P800 SE 865PE mother board :-) this is the integrated eth device on it
<tritium> redfun, regarding gdm, did you look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log ?
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, why dont you use your old kernel instead?
<larsrohdin> does anyone know what i should write in .xsession to make rox start at startup?
<Ex-Cyber> actually I had this problem on 2.6.8.1 also
<Ex-Cyber> with ubuntu anyway
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, I should downgrade
<redfun> tritium, nope. what would I found there? (without the keyboard I can't do much, but I could attach another keyboard if that would help me see the log, don't know)
<SuSE|UsER> zAo^, it works now, but..Colors are strange :S
<tritium> redfun, you could look for any error message to help you track down the problem
<bretzel> With that MB I will be able to overclock my P4 2.4ghz cpu to 2.8 :-)
<zAo^> SuSE|UsER,  what did you do?
<Ex-Cyber> blah
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<Ex-Cyber> I can't believe how much time I've wasted on this
<zAo^> Ex-Cyber, why dont you downgrade????
<SuSE|UsER> zAo^, i installed dummy package
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(spacey`ki/#ubuntu) seb128, oh sorry
(spacey`ki/#ubuntu) typo ;)
(scizzo/#ubuntu) SuSE|UsER: are we talking about totem-xine or something?
<SuSE|UsER> I'm talking about Totem
<SuSE|UsER> It works almost perfect
<SuSE|UsER> Almost
<SuSE|UsER> Because he doesnt show colours good
<SuSE|UsER> I have violet instead of green etc.
<scizzo> SuSE|UsER: does gstreamer give you weird colors also?
<seb128> there is some image settings in the properties
<SuSE|UsER> Should i install totem-gstreamer?
<scizzo> SuSE|UsER: try with totem-xine instead
<SuSE|UsER> I have totem-xine now
<SuSE|UsER> Maybe i should change something in gstreamer properties
<|QuaD-> SuSE|UsER: if you use totem-xine, gstreamer isn't used
<SuSE|UsER> Oh
<SuSE|UsER> So what can i do?
<|QuaD-> i don't feel like reading up to read about your problem, state it in 1 easy to understand sentence
<SuSE|UsER> I did xine-check
<SuSE|UsER> Everything looks good
<|QuaD-> 1 easy to understand sentence
<|QuaD-> not 6 sentences
<tanek> how do I change the default output card for alsa? i finally (somehow, don't really know how) got my sound working after trying a week (!!!), but now, to be able to use it i have to manually change sound card in the options (XMMS is the only thing I've got working yet)
<tanek> had system + gaim sound before last reboot
<tanek> think it all started working when i installed xmms-mad that uninstalled gstreamer-packages
<sladen> tanek: this is a question people are puzzling over---how to present this to the user
<neofeed> okay I need some SERIOUS help. what has shut my system so down that I can not even answer request from my local net?
<neofeed>  /etc/hosts.deny is empty
<crimsun> tanek: how many sound cards are you using?
<|QuaD-> neofeed: i don't understand the question
<sladen> neofeed: the power-cable?
<crimsun> sladen: yes, it's certainly not trivial :/
<neofeed> i tried:echo GET / | netcat 192.168.0.10 80
<tanek> crimsun I have 2 cards, 1 soundblaster and 1 sis onboard sound that i do not use
<neofeed> that works from my local box (.10) . but if i try that frm the router (.100) it does not.
<neofeed> neither does it from any other box on the network.
<neofeed> sladen, no
<sladen> neofeed: Ubuntu has a zero-open ports policy in the default install
<neofeed> sladen, where do I change that?
<scizzo> SuSE|UsER: have you tried totem-xine for the eleventh time
<scizzo> ?
<sladen> neofeed: by installing stuff
<neofeed> sladen, iptable seems not to be loaded
<tanek> switched sound cards with my mom yesterday, got sound working today, and i think there are settings left behind by my old soundblaster card
<sladen> neofeed: there is no firewall.  Nothing is listening!
<sladen> neofeed: nothing is listening, because nothing is running
<tanek> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<neofeed> sladen, I have apache running
<tanek> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)
<tanek> those 2
<SuSE|UsER> scizzo, yes
<crimsun> tanek: is the onboard sis grabbing id 0?
<sladen> neofeed: right.  So your question is ''how do I configure Apache'' ?
<scizzo> SuSE|UsER: and you get the same result there?
<SuSE|UsER> Yes
<tanek> onboard seem to be 1,0 and the one I want is 2,1
<neofeed> sladen, well more like: how do I stop hoary to block all ports
<scizzo> ok..then I don't know
<SuSE|UsER> I tried Xine
<SuSE|UsER> And the same result
<tanek> so i guess it grabs id 1?
<|QuaD-> neofeed: hoary doesn't block any ports, there is no firewall
<sladen> neofeed: as I repeated.   Hoary is not blocking any ports
<crimsun> tanek: paste the contents of /proc/asound/cards in #flood, please
<neofeed> hmm than it must have been a new apache.conf
<|QuaD-> neofeed: did you ever START apache?
<neofeed> |QuaD-, trust me it's running!
<|QuaD-> neofeed: how do you know?
<neofeed> because telnet and netcat work?
<neofeed> and give me the right header, right source?
<|QuaD-> ok
<|QuaD-> then i would check any error logs apache produces
<|QuaD-> see what the error is
<sladen> neofeed: okay, so come again.  What /doesn't/ 'appear' to be working?
<|QuaD-> sladen: neofeed never really stated the problem too well
<neofeed> sladen, any service from the network.
<sladen> neofeed: what other services have you tried?
<tanek> crimsun: done
<neofeed> sladen, http,ftp,jboss,ssh
<tanek> btw, when setting alsa plugin in xmms to default i get no sound from either card
<|QuaD-> neofeed: if you can telnet to them, the port is open, and you are configuring it wrong
<SuSE|UsER> Maybe i should change video driver in xine options?
<crimsun> tanek: which do you want to use?
<tanek> ensoniq
<crimsun> tanek: are you using hoary?
<tanek> just set that one as id 0?
<tanek> no warty
<neofeed> |QuaD-, localhost -> localhost DOES work, remote-host -> localhost does NOT work
<sladen> neofeed: ssh is off by default even when installed
<|QuaD-> neofeed: what is your network topology?
<sladen> neofeed: can you paste the output of    sudo lsof | apache.*LISTEN  in #flodd
<tanek> tried hoary and gnome stopped working together with gdm and x and a lot of other stuff :)
<sladen> neofeed: can you paste the output of    sudo lsof | apache.*LISTEN  in #flood
<crimsun> tanek: hoary has a workaround for it, but warty will require a slightly more kludgy method: echo snd-ens1371 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<neofeed> sladen, bash: apache.*LISTEN: command not found
<neofeed> sladen, dun think I need #flood for that
<sladen> neofeed: you missed the   'lsof'  off before that
<crimsun> tanek: when you reboot, your ensoniq card will be the first one (id 0).
<sladen> neofeed: oh, sorry.    sudo lsof | grep apache.*LISTEN
<neofeed> sladen, yea I guessed so.
<tanek> ok, I'll try that
<Imsdle> can anyone help me with ubuntu on a 500 mhz machine with 386 mgs of ram.. I am only on dial up so its hard to download stuff.. i am a newbie.. please message me
<neofeed> sladen, four services. All listening on TCP *:www . But all IPv6
<neofeed> sladen, and I guess my router does not do IPv6... it only does IPv4 at the moment.
<mz2> which package should i install to make soundjuicer be able to encode mp3s?
<drspin> mz2: mpg123
<tanek> crimsun: it says snd_ens1371... all done?
<drspin> mz2: no -- lame
<crimsun> Imsdle: have you considered ordering a set of warty cds?
<mz2> at least it's not mpg123
<crimsun> tanek: what says snd_ens1371?
<tanek> the terminal
<tanek> when i ran the echo etc etc
<crimsun> tanek: yes.
<Imsdle> i can download the warty CD's but I need to do at work then take them home.  i can't find what to download then take home.. does anyone have a link for the warty cds?
<tanek> great, I'll just save some stuff and reboot, and get back to tell you if it worked, thanks!
<drspin> mz2: nevermind... neither work... I use Grip to rip my cd's --
<mz2> hmm, it's still not enabled in the preferences... i'm thinking, it's not lame. i thought it would be gstreamer-mad but i have that installed too
<neofeed> sladen, okay so I need to enable IPv4 for all my services.
<crimsun> Imsdle: linked on the ubuntu web site
<neofeed> sladen, can you help me with that?
<drspin> mz2: install lame and viola - mp3 encoding
<sladen> neofeed: simplist is to disable IPv6 for the moment
<Imsdle> i have ubuntu up and going great.. but its really slow especially with firefox running
<neofeed> sladen, how?
<mz2> viola? huh, where do i get that from
<poppo> Greetings, i installed ubuntu today but i  dont see login screen -  distro boots but i dont find login screen commin up , i tried  to install yoper but it wont  boot until i type novesa ...  can  anyone help me pls ?
<crimsun> poppo: are you at console when it finishes booting?
<|QuaD-> poppo: is x xcrashing?
<crimsun> poppo: what video chipset are you using?
<poppo> no.. screen becomes blank
<poppo> i belive its a issue with my graphic card ..
<poppo> i have mercury graphic card  ,... is it supported ?
<|QuaD-> poppo: what chipset?
<poppo> intel chipset
<crimsun> poppo: switch to a console: ctrl+alt+F1
<crimsun> poppo: then log in and type: lspci -v|grep VGA
<poppo> crimsun :  what shld i do after that ? iam not on that box right now .
* poppo writes it down 
<Imsdle> I was wondering aobut the http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html.... do i have to download icewm or is it on the CD.. sorry for the stupid questions. im x-windows or trying to be :P
<WebMaven_> Hi folks what do I need to do to enable Java plugins in Mozilla Firefox?
<poppo> crimsun : what shld i do after that ?
<sladen> neofeed: they should be listening on IPv4 and IPv6, can you paste your output in #flood
<tanek> crimsun: THANKS!!! now it works, and even ESD works, so I can have multiple apps running sound at the same time!
<crimsun> tanek: np
<tanek> people like you make linux so much better than anything else :)
<crimsun> tanek: it's a huge team effort.
<poppo> : )
<tanek> yep, that's the beauty, people helping eachother out :)
<scizzo> WebMaven_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3713.html
<scizzo> WebMaven_: you can follow the instructions there to get it going...I did that anyway and it works fine
<tanek> just got a few more tasks to go before i can at last get rid of crappy windows
<Imsdle> crimsum... i have the install CD. What other CD's do i need to download for minram install
<WebMaven_> scizzo: thx.
<crimsun> poppo: we need to see the output of that command (paste into #flood) before we can continue
<crimsun>                crappy windows
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<GoneBoB> Imsdle: there isn't any other CDs
<crimsun> Imsdle: just the install CD.
<scizzo> tanek: like what?
<poppo> crimsun : i understand. thanks
<tanek> getting cedega to use my cddrives so i can start warcraft 3 and get midi through wine for guitar pro, which i've heard is a very tricky thing to do
<mz2> argh this is really frustrating, i'm sure it's either lame or gstreamer-mad that i need for enabling sound-juicer to work with mp3's
<mz2> anyone?
<|QuaD-> mz2: are you using totem-gstreamer?
<Imsdle> does anyone know if the installation CD has all the universe-repository for the Mini-RAM???? i.e icewm
<tanek> gstreamer was kind of buggy when i tried to get it, depended on old versions or versions i coudn't get :S
<mz2> |QuaD, no? and what has that got to do with it anyways...
<GoneBoB> mz2: gstreamer0.8-mad
<GoneBoB> is the package you need to play/encode mp3s
<GoneBoB> it's in universe
<mz2> GoneBoB, that's what I thought. that's what I've installed, and it still won't do it
<mz2> before it used to be enabled in the list and just failed when it tried to do it, but now the whole option box is disabled... strange
<GoneBoB> are you running hoary
<mz2> warty
<mz2> To rip MP3's with Sound Juicer, you you will need to install the following:
<mz2> 1. liblame0 (in another world)
<mz2> 2. gstreamer0.8-lame (this one is in a galaxy, outside our universe!)
<mz2> that's what it says in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<GoneBoB> ah yep
<GoneBoB> ok
<GoneBoB> and obviously you've got those
<GoneBoB> and restarted sound-juicer
<mz2> didn't even remember that such a package as gstreamer-lame even exists, last time i did this was on FC ages ago :)
<Ex-Cyber> how can I make my GL client libs sane again if I somehow ended up with stale fglrx ones sitting around?
<GoneBoB> gstreamer is relatively new
<GoneBoB> Ex-Cyber: remove/move away the stale libs>
<GoneBoB> ?
<Ex-Cyber> GoneBoB: that doesn't solve the problem of getting sane ones in their place
<Ex-Cyber> or does it?
<GoneBoB> um
<GoneBoB> what exactly did you do
<Ex-Cyber> there exists no record of "exactly" what I did
<Ex-Cyber> but more or less I installed fglrx, found out it didn't solve my problem, and uninstalled it
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, at least you'll need to change your XH86Config to use the ati dri driver, and fix the symbolic links that point to your GL libs to point to the mesa ones, not your fglrx ones. normally this should be just a matter of uninstalling the fglrx packages, though?
<Ex-Cyber> but glx apps appear to still be loading the ATI libs
<mz2> you'll probably find the files you have to fix for example from the package you used for installing the fglrx driver (the files it provides)
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: how do I get that?
<GoneBoB> Ex-Cyber: apt-get remove the fglrx package
<kent> Ex-Cyber, What do you meen with glx apps still using the ati libs?
<Ex-Cyber> GoneBoB: already done
<Ex-Cyber> kent: direct rendering: No
<Ex-Cyber> client glx vendor string: ATI
<Ex-Cyber> direct rendering is enabled in the server
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, or actually, the easiest is probably to just reinstall your mesa-related packages
<Ex-Cyber> but it appears to be falling back to indirect because the client libs are incompatible
<kbrooks> hi
<Ex-Cyber> I guess I should have known better than to touch fglrx in the first place
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: "mesa-related" packages?
<kbrooks> oops
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, well i dunno, use your brains :) search for mesa in synaptic and mark all of that stuff to be reinstalled, that should do it
<kbrooks> Ex-Cyber, did you use sudo to install fglrx
<kbrooks> ?
<Ex-Cyber> kbrooks: probably
<mz2> that, and checking that you use the correct driver in your /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: the driver is correct
<Ex-Cyber> or at least claims to be, it's been giving me crap 2D performance
<Ex-Cyber> but I can't find anyone who has a reasonable idea of what's wrong
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, what card are you using?
<kent> Ex-Cyber, and you are sure its not just built-in gl support in the xfree driver? i thought some old ati-card had that?
<kbrooks> oh. a idea came up to me
<mz2> kent, not even very old cards
<Ex-Cyber> this is baffling enough that I've actually entertained the notion of going back to Windows, which is not something I objectively consider to be a sane idea
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: Radeon 8500
<Ex-Cyber> kent: if it was from the xorg driver the vendor string should not be "ATI"
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, that would point to the direction of you using the wrong driver. check if it says Driver "ati" in you XF86Config
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: I'm using xorg, and it's "radeon"
<mz2> isn't radeon the name for the fglrx driver? or is it "fglrx"? I can't remember anymore :)
<Ex-Cyber> it's "fglrx"
<Ex-Cyber> in any case I got crap performance with XF86 "ati" also
<Mortini> is there a known problem with smbfs mounting windows shares? I get 'offset is larger than SMB_READX_MAX_PAD or negative!' in /var/log/messages when copying stuff across a server mounted via smbfs
<drspin> would I see a performance gain if I boot with the 686 kernel rather than the 386 kernel?
<drspin> I'm using Warty
<drspin> ;)
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, that's an indication of your kernel module either not compiling at all or not being loaded
<GoneBoB> drspin: somewhat yes
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: come again? kernel module for decent 2D performance?
<drspin> GoneBoB: would I need to reinstall my nvidia drivers?
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, ah, sorry I'm mixing up things, that would apply if it did read "fglrx" :)
<drspin> GoneBoB: for the performance gain would it be worth it?
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, but anyways, why not just grab the new X.org fglrx drivers from ati.com and be a happy linux user? :)
<larsrohdin> crimsun, you there?
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: because those don't solve the problem
<Ex-Cyber> at least, I think I tried that
<Arkainium> rofl... Evolution just locked up on me while writing some mail.  :(
<larsrohdin> does anyone know alot about idesk?
<Ex-Cyber> in any case it was some version of fglrx, and it behaved identically as far as I could gauge it
<Ex-Cyber> and yes, I switched the driver to fglrx et. al.
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, I can assure, yes they do when you get them to work :) it can be a bit of a hassle but it's worth it
<larsrohdin> i've just installed idesk and i get this error message when trying to run it: Can't find config file or missing 'Config' table in the config file.
<Ex-Cyber> and I've never heard of someone needing fglrx to get reasonable 2D performance
<GoneBoB> drspin: well considering you've probably taken more time thinking about it than it would to install :)
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: several people have assured me that the problem I'm having should not exist
<GoneBoB> drspin: it also features a few things like >800mb ram support
<larsrohdin> a little help on idesk anyone?
<K-Rich> greets
<larsrohdin> help on idesk!!
<scizzo> larsrohdin: we saw you the first time.. :P
<drspin> how do I set numlock = ON at boottime?
<larsrohdin> yeah, i hoped so=) can you help me?
<Ex-Cyber> what's the oldest kernel that would be sane with hoary?
<GoneBoB> drspin: in your bios
<GoneBoB> Ex-Cyber: 2.6.8.1
<Ex-Cyber> bleh
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, well I'm not :)
<scizzo> larsrohdin: never tried it
<larsrohdin> doh!
<drspin> GoneBoB: hmmm
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: the really frustrating thing about all this is that there are plenty of well-intentioned, generally knowledgeable people who want to help me with this, but once we get to the point of establishing that acceleration is enabled, there's not really any other obvious place to check
<drspin> GoneBoB: I'm pretty sure that's on in the Bios...
<K-Rich> Can anyone here help me get my modem working (it's not a win modem, i had it working under SID before)
<Ex-Cyber> K-Rich: what kind of modem, and what's not working about it?
<mz2> Ex-Cyber, what I'd do is trying to install the fglrx again (and make sure you have the most recent drivers that are actually supposed to be used with X.org)
<K-Rich> Ex-Cyber: can't seem to access it with minicom or efax
<drspin> how do I tell Grub to use the 686 kernel?
<K-Rich> Ex-Cyber: it's generic BTS modem
<drspin> by default?
<Ex-Cyber> mz2: I guess I could try it, but I'm pretty sure I already did
<Ex-Cyber> K-Rich: what device are you using for the modem?
<K-Rich> Ex-Cyber: can't remember looking in proc now
<poppo> guys i can configure my monitor by doin vi /etc/x11/xf86config-4   right ?
<Arkainium> poppo, sudo
<Arkainium> poppo, and it's case sensitive
<poppo> {{{ sudo nano /etc/x11/xf86config-4}}} ??
<poppo> oh k
<Arkainium> poppo, let the tab completion take care of it
<poppo> my login wont comeup after booting .. was wonderin if it  has somethin to do with my vga card
<Arkainium> does it try to start gdm?
<poppo> even for win xp  i shld use " enable vga" to boot into win xp
<larsrohdin> another call for help on idesk! =) anyone
<poppo> Arkainium : screen becomes blank after booting
<mz2> is there something like klipper on gnome btw?
<snowblink> does anyone know where I can apt-get xine 1.0?
<larsrohdin> in a terminal?
<Arkainium> poppo, you can't even see the console after it loads the kernel?
<poppo> and if u are aware of yoper - i shld use novesa to install  it
<Serengeti> scoon, i don't know if you remember me but thanks for your help anyway, fscking boot partition helped :)
<poppo> Arkainium : i didnt try using console till now . i will do  it once i reach house ..  i am tryin to write down the stuff i need to do cause i dont have access to net from that box
<Arkainium> that's weird though, vesa modes are usually pretty safe.
<poppo> Arkainium : do u think  shuttin down x  using alt+ctrl+f7 and then typin startx will help me ?
<xiphias_> could someone help me with my linksys wireless pcmcia card?
<poppo> i have a mercury vga card if that helps
<bev> how can i manually select my monitor? it wont let my refresh go above 60.
<crimsun> poppo: did you ever paste that info we requested?
<poppo> crimsun : iam not at that box now  mate .
<larsrohdin> crimsun, can you help me with an idesk error message?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: I've never used idesk
<crimsun> larsrohdin: have your checked their faq and news pages?
<larsrohdin> maybe you know anyway Can't find config file or missing 'Config' table in the config file.
<zAo^> how can I make a test-entry in /var/log/messages??
<crimsun> zAo^: man logger
<Arkainium> poppo, you can boot using the recovery mode, make whatever changes you need to XF86Config-4, and telinit 3.  i would think setting the device to vesa would be safe, but i'm not really sure about your card.  i guess googling it is your best bet.
<zAo^> lol :) thanks
<xiphias_> after installing ndiswrapper and loading the .inf file, and doing modprobe ndiswrapper, i don't have a wlan0 device, can anyone help?
<snowblink> is anyone here running xorg?
<snowblink> xiphias_: iwconfig
<poppo> Arkainium : i tried using recovery mode but it doesnt help .  but pls correct me if iam wrong we can make changes  by sudo /etc/x11 .... right ?
<xiphias_> yeah, but i don't have a wlan0 device, so it just lists lo and eth0 and says none of them has wireless extensions
<Arkainium> yea, but poppo, recovery mode doesn't even start gdm.  if you get a blank screen while loading the kernel, something else is wrong.
<forcotton> I'm using hoary. The window list in gnome is unappealingly small. It leaves lots of empty space unused. Is there anyone sharing the same bug?
<snowblink> xiphias_: dmesg| tail
<scoon> snowblink, i am running xorg
<poppo> Arkainium : kernel loads just fine . just when we shld see login screen - screen becomes blank .
<snowblink> scoon: just wondered if you found the colours more faded than with XFree?
<scoon> snowblink, no.  not at all.
<snowblink> scoon: must be me then.
<xiphias_> snowblink, it doesn't list wlan0, id that was what you meant..
<Arkainium> poppo, do you mean the gdm login screen, or the console login prompt?
<thully> I have some information on this whole time zone bug that's been around forever
<K-Rich> ugh, may have to open my cae and pull m modem to find out where it is :/
<K-Rich> s/cae/case
<snowblink> xiphias_: after modprobe, check your dmesg - it should say something about your wireless card if successful
<poppo> Arkainium : kernel loads fine - i see  ok ok ok .. and just when iam supposed to get login screen -- monitor becomes blank  and remember even  to boot into xp - i shld select enable vga mode - thats the reason of me believin this has somethin to do with my vga card
<smogger914> can some one help insta;; java
<smogger914> can someone help me install java
<xiphias_> snowblink, Thanks. can see it now at least :) dunno what I did different before though :)
<smogger914> the kernel thing says cannot execute binary file
<smogger914> what do i do
<scoon> smogger914, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<drspin> how can I run my hdparm commands at boot time? I want them to run right before GDM loads
<snowblink> xiphias_: cool
<scoon> smogger914, there are also forums that you can look thru and find some more help as well.
<xiphias_> now, if ndiswrapper is in /etc/modules it will load automatically at boot, right?
<Arkainium> poppo, ah, so then i can't really tell you much else.  you already know what you have available to fix it, you just need to figure out the specifics of your card.
<scoon> drspin, look over /etc/init.d/hdparm
<poppo> Arkainium : thanks for the help . : )
<Arkainium> drspin, /etc/hdparm.conf?
<Arkainium> drspin, that's the file used by the startup script
<drspin> Arkainium: so do I make it run the right hdparm commands?
<drspin> for all three drives in my system?
<Arkainium> drspin, if you look in hdparm.conf it gives you some examples of how you can specify the options.  i'm not sure if you can just explicitly write the commands in there.
<drspin> Arkainium: thanks --
<icerogue> is there any way to get ubuntu to not ask for the install cd when installing some packages?
<Scooter> I am trying to format and install over an empty NTFS partition, and it is not letting me...
<kbrooks> icerogue, yeah.
<neofeed> what happens if I try to install ubuntu on a winXP box?
<neofeed> does it automatically install the bootloader acordingly?
<icerogue> kbrooks: how do you do that?
<poppo> neofeed : yes
<kbrooks> icerogue, insall all remaining packages to the hard disk
<kbrooks> it's in the d-i menu
<neofeed> poppo, can I chain grub?
<kbrooks> install*
<icerogue> d-i menue?
<poppo> may i know what do u mean by chain ??
<neofeed> poppo,  like. Load grup ( win,lin ); if lin Load grub ( kernels )
<kbrooks> debian installer
<icerogue> how do you access that?
<Serengeti> neofeed yes but be careful not to let it erase all your hdd during the installation, if I remember correctly it is the default option
<Arkainium> icerogue, you can remove the cd from the apt source, but then you have to download everything from the internet
<poppo> neofeed : yeah
<neofeed> poppo, and say have grub (win,lin) installed on hda / mbr,  and grub (kernels) on hda3
<icerogue> Arkainium: thats fine, where is the apt source list located again?
<kbrooks> icerogue, /etc/apt/sources.list
<neofeed> Serengeti, well yea I'll do partitioning myself. I was just wondering if it would automatically install grub to the right position and create an entry for the winxp start
<kbrooks> neofeed, use the expert setup.
<micsch> hi, where is the mp3 plugin for rhythmbox?
<kbrooks> neofeed, boot up the ubuntu install cd annd say linux expertt
<neofeed> kbrooks, okay.
<Arkainium> icerogue, you can use # to comment the line out so you can add it back later
<kbrooks> neofeed, you will get a lot of messages
<kbrooks> ignore them.
<kbrooks> and say no to the pcmcia prompt
<nuOpus> hello
<Serengeti> neofeed, in my case it did just the right thing
<nuOpus> Hey does anyone know WHEN Array-3 was released?
<nuOpus> Hoary Array-3
<sergeantmcd> I am trying to install...the install loads the drivers, etc then just hangs w/ blue screen and gray bar.  any thoughts?
<linuxn00b> hey hey, is there a cdplayer that I can add skins?
<nuOpus> beep media
<nuOpus> it is a gtk2 port of xmms that takes the xmms skins
<linuxn00b> oh it plays cd haha I didn't now that haha
<nuOpus> ya
<nuOpus> beep is cool
<kbrooks> hmm
<kbrooks> i'll add user accounts
<kbrooks> bbl.
<linuxn00b> what the differance between the two since it's just a gtk2 port?
<linuxn00b> also does it have an alarm??
<micsch> hi, how can i install the mp3 plugin for rhythmbox?
<linuxn00b> mistic, gstreamer-mad :D
<nuOpus> The interface is 10x better because its gtk2 .... and the configuration interface is better too
<linuxn00b> oops that for micsch
<nuOpus> I just installed gstreamer-plugins ... gets all of them so no issues
<linuxn00b> ahh ok...oh ok
<linuxn00b> i'll take a look at it :)
<nuOpus> just try it linuxn00b
<nuOpus> lol
<nuOpus> not gonna kill ya
<linuxn00b> oh I will :) once my current cd is done playing haha
<kbrooks> and "modem devices are"?
<nuOpus> ... or will it?
<nuOpus> dum dum dum
<kbrooks> s/are\"/are
<micsch> thx
<linuxn00b> only one way to find out :D
<kbrooks> and "modem devices" are?
<mz2> micsch, the package you need is called gstreamer0.8-mad
<linuxn00b> np :)
<kbrooks> i need a definition of them.
<sergeantmcd> anyone seen issues with instlaling ubuntu 4.10?
<nuOpus> modem devices are where you plug your phone line in
<nuOpus> lol
<kbrooks> nuOpus, aha. ok
<fred_> hello
<linuxn00b> fred_,  Hi :D
<nuOpus> kbrooks: usually its a serian interface
<nuOpus> kbrooks: ttyS0 if its on COM1
<Kaa_NL> hi
<fred_> ahh ya du francais dans le coin ?
<kbrooks> nuOpus, thanks. i had to ask because i am adding users in users / groups
<kbrooks> fred_, #ubuntu-fr
<nuOpus> kbrooks: gotcha ... unless its a software modem though
<fred_> ahh :) autant pour moi je viens de l'installer l'ubuntu
<jfly> hello
<linuxn00b> hello :)
<linuxn00b> nooo toto!!!!
<Kaa_NL> every time i run a configure script is get this error configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check, does anyone know wat i can do about that?
<jfly> need help :-)
* linuxn00b drunk again :)
<nuOpus> kbrooks: in that case it is probably STILL a tty device .... ttyS4 maybe? Or could be something else
<jfly> try to have sound but haven't succeed yet
<nuOpus> jfly: What kind of sound?
<jfly> to make my soundcard working
<nuOpus> jfly: I mean ... what kind of sound card?
<fred_> je me demandais si il etait possible de lire un film via un partage smb ou si il fallait obligatoirement le telecharger localement avant ?
<jfly> first, i didn't find alsaconf so i downloaded alsa-utils from the alsa-project site
<linuxn00b> fred_,  #ubuntu-fr :D
<kbrooks> fred_, i don't pensent que n'importe qui ici sait le franais, veuillez ainsi demandent dans # ubuntu-fr
<nuOpus> jfly: Well what kind of sound card
<poppo> hello, iam wonderin can we change the settings of vga  in grub ?
<fred_> sory thanks
<jfly> i810-intel
<linuxn00b> poppo, yes
<nuOpus> jfly: I know what your issue is
<linuxn00b> dont ask me how tho I just no you cna haha
<jfly> really?
<jfly> great
<poppo> linuxn00b : k thanks : )
<kbrooks> fred_, rien  tre dsol environ
<linuxn00b> np :)
<nuOpus> jfly: Well .... does it load but the volume doesnt work? I mean ... the MASTER volume doesnt control it
* poppo googles it 
<jfly> when I finish with the alsaconf, it tells me that no soundcards were found
<linuxn00b> poppo, change the line that say vga=777 (or what ever number it is)
<nuOpus> jfly: I have one of those ... the card WAS working .. but the MASTER volume was not working ... to get it to work I had to adjust with the headphones volume
<linuxn00b> check the gentoo docs
<kbrooks> fred_,
<kbrooks> d'ailleurs, j'utilise un traducteur :)
<nuOpus> jfly: Passed the ac_97 quirk and it fixed it
<kbrooks> fred_, oops dsols
<jfly> nuOpus: but iz's not the problem because he does tell me that there is no soundcard
<poppo> linuxn00b : yeh i know we have to change  it but how do we change it ? by hitting " e" once grub comes up rite ?
<nuOpus> jfly: oh
<linuxn00b> poppo, i this its esc...I could be wrong tho
<fred_> kbrooks, i indeed thought u used a translator, this is not even ar from being perfect :)
<nuOpus> jfly: Sorry I can't help you jfly
<jfly> nuOpus:how did you configure yours?
<nuOpus> jfly: it did it automatically ... just had the volume trouble making me think it didnt work
<poppo> k thanks linuxn00b .
<snowblink> fred_: my French is rusty, so this might not help at all. Try mount -t smbfs
<jfly> nuOpus:OK i see. Thx anyway
<linuxn00b> your welcome :)
<kbrooks> fred_, well. ;) can we talk in english now, ;)
<jfly> is there any alsa guru? :-)
<linuxn00b> ssh uses port 22 right?
<nuOpus> yes
<fred_> ok snow i'll try
<poppo> linuxn00b : yup its esc . cheers .
<linuxn00b> :) cheers :)
* linuxn00b opens another beer :D
<rexec> 2
<sergeantmcd> I have found the ubuntu blue screen of death.
<GoneBoB> you have?
<linuxn00b> sergeantmcd, are you sure???
<linuxn00b> and I htought I was drunk haha
<drspin> OK I edited /etc/hdparm.conf for all 3 of my drives (/dev/hda; /dev/hdc; /dev/hdd) unfortunately - when that script is run, only /dev/hda is available and therefore... the other two drives don't get configured...
<sergeantmcd> linuxn00b, I can't get it installed.  It goes thru the process of finding hardware, loading drivers, etc, then just dies with a blue screen.
<linuxn00b> get what to work?? sound card??
<K-Rich> Ex-Cyber: i opoened my case and now know where my modem is set but still can't get it working it's set for Com2 (/dev/ttyS1) and IRQ 3
<drspin> anyone know how I can fix that?
<linuxn00b> humm I just re-read...did you upgrade the kernel or is this a fresh install?
<Scooter> is the only way to install Ubuntu to let it format and partition its self? i have a partitioned hard disk with only ext3 and linux swap... the installer is not working
<Scooter> I tell it guided and it will let me continue
<drspin> where can I go to add 2 commands that should execute only when the system is botting into multi-user mode
<drspin> *booting
<K-Rich> minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyS1: Device or resource busy
<K-Rich> argh
<linuxn00b> Scooter, it should...did you set the mount points?
<sergeantmcd> Scooter, you got farther than I did.  :-(
<Scooter> yea I got / and a swap, I even told it to format
<neighborlee> i've installed linux-source-2.6.8.1 but my nvidia driver still wont compile against it saying wrong kernel....why is the linux-source package different than the installed default kernel  ie: default installed is 2.6.8.1-2-i386 yet linux-source package from apt is just '2.6.8.1' ????..its causing nvidia to not want to compile ;((and this is bad ...
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: you do not need to compile the nvidia driver
<poppo> Scooter : if u have /  and swap i see no reason why its not gettin installed
<GoneBoB> the kernel module is in linux-restricted-modules
<poppo> it worked just fine for me
<GoneBoB> and the other files are in nvidia-glx
<K-Rich> neighborlee: i had same issue, are you using the -686 kernel?
<Scooter> yea... I let it auto configure, and i write down the settings, reboot , and try to mimic, I guess...
<GoneBoB> so apt-get install nvidia-glx
<drspin> K-Rich: echo ATZ -> /dev/ttyS1
<Scooter> Hi k- rich :)
<GoneBoB> nvidia-glx-config enable
<K-Rich> drspin: bash: /dev/ttyS1: Device or resource busy
<swim> hay folks
<linuxn00b> swim, hey :)
<rattboi> yo
<drspin> K-Rich: lsof |grep ttyS1
<shado1> Hey
<swim> where does ubunut put modules to load at boot?
<swim> :)
<Scooter> lol now it is not even letting itself do the partitioning...
<rattboi> has anyone here tried ubuntu on an iBook?
<melazyboy> i just ran a dist-upgrade, and compiled 2.6.10 now my unchanged entries in fstab are not working, i have the option rw and users, and am sending a username and password any ideas
<rattboi> I'm wondering what won't work
<Scooter> Bah,
<neighborlee> K-Rich, whatever came stock with ubuntu
<GoneBoB> melazyboy: why did you compile the kernel?
<K-Rich> drspin: nothing, but i just noted my 2nd NIC is using irq 3 as well
<neighborlee> GoneBoB, yes I do if I want to use the 'newest' driver from nvidia ?
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: the newest driver from nvidia is in hoary
<GoneBoB> if you want 'newest'
<GoneBoB> you can use that
<neighborlee> yes but i'm not sure I want to  use hoary...I thought about it but im ..uncertain at best
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: Yes but im not seeing any information that says this is a kernel problem. i don't have any different results if i use the ubuntu bin kernel
<neighborlee> I should be able to grab linux source and just do: sh NV*.run...;-)
<shado1> Has anyone had any problems running a Xircom Cardbus 10/100 + 56k card?  Specifically the card running at half duplex instead of full duplex.
<drspin> K-Rich: I Would pull the second NIC; get the modem working then work with the second NIC
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: And these are the ubuntu kernel sources with their patches
<Scooter> LMAO!!! I have so many partitions I have to scroll down now to see the other menu Items, it will let me install no LOL, sorry for gettting grumpy :)
<swim> where does ubunut put modules to load at boot? anyone??
<GoneBoB> melazyboy: what is the error or exact symptoms
<poppo> guys , can i do xf86config in shell to configure my vga ?
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: if you install the nvidia source it can stuff things up quite badly
<drspin> does ubuntu use DevFS?
<GoneBoB> and X won't start
<GoneBoB> drspin: no, ubuntu uses udev
<drspin> thanks
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: It just doesn't allow me to write as non-root, and i can mount or unmount as root, even those i have users in my fstab, when i try to touch as non-root, i get touch: setting times of 'test': Permission denied
<linuxn00b> poppo, yes
<GoneBoB> poppo: if you want to do that, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: The file permissions on the folder aren't set right after the mount
<drspin> melazyboy: try adding umask=002
<poppo> linuxn00b : thanks .
<linuxn00b> :)
<drspin> to your fstab
<GoneBoB> melazyboy: what he saud
<GoneBoB> said
<snowblink> swim: /lib/modules/... ?
<linuxn00b> poppo, you can also do what GoneBoB bob suggested :)
<poppo> GoneBoB :  correct me if iam wrong that cmd will configure my vga ?
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: I tried that -- out of curiosity if you can unmount something if you mount over with a different umask that should work for debugging right
<swim> snowblink, I mean file to list the modules to load at boot
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: its not failing
<neighborlee> GoneBoB, i've never had trouble in the past with any other distro and doing sh NV*.run....but hoary is 'tempting' I admit ..if for no other reason but to help out....so hoary has 6629 nvidia I take it then...
<K-Rich> drspin: rather annoying cause i had no issues with SID until the borked the ALSA modules :/
<melazyboy> ehh now when i try to unmount it i get its mounted multiple times
<K-Rich> drspin: meaning all worked fine
<snowblink> swim: /etc/modules I think
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: that's right
<GoneBoB> neighborlee: if you install the nvidia drivers, when you reboot, you will need to reinstall them
<neighborlee> GoneBoB, ok thx Ill give it a go then..
<GoneBoB> poppo: yes it will
<drspin> K-Rich: perhaps the Alsa modules are borked for the same reason that you have problems with SID
<poppo> GoneBoB : thanks.
<drspin> if only hdparm.conf would work right :(
<GoneBoB> melazyboy: sorry I'm not following
<GoneBoB> melazyboy: you can mount -o remount,umask=002 /mount/point
<AndyR> lo ppl
<K-Rich> drspin: actually, they got borked, i sis an apt-get dist-upgrade and sound stoped working heh
<drspin> K-Rich: you upgrade to hoary?
<scoon> drspin, what doesn't work ?
<swim> alright anyone know how to stop gdm from starting at boot in Hoary ?
<melazyboy> GoneBoB: I didn't relise you could mount over a mount point, ie run the same command with different arguements and you create a mount queue, but still no joy with umask=002, i was able to unmount, and when mounted with rw,users,umask=002 i still can't write
<GoneBoB> swim: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<swim> GoneBoB, that will STOP it ?
<GoneBoB> swim: after that, later on you can just use chmod +x to let it start
<drspin> I added my drives & their respective settings to hdparm.conf but it will only work on /dev/hda -- /dev/hdc & /dev/hdd settings won't load
<swim> oh I see -
<GoneBoB> swim: /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop it right now
<K-Rich> drspin: naw... on Warty... i was using debian sid beore this though
<snowblink> swim: remove from your runlevel
<swim> instead of +
<alexrait1> hello, I have some problem with ubuntu warty livecd.. I can't play mp3 files with totem. It keeps saying "failed to open" and gives no reason
<GoneBoB> runnign chmod will stop it from starting
<drspin> K-Rich: oh ok
<seb128> GoneBoB: that's a really ugly hack
<GoneBoB> swim: yes
<scoon> drspin, and how do you know this.  i have all of my drives in there just fine.
<swim> GoneBoB, would you happen to know where I can list nvidia to start at boot?
<drspin> scoon: because I get an error message when I boot -- lemme find it real quick
<GoneBoB> seb128: what's a nice way to do it that's easily user reversed
<Scooter> wow , I just read that Nintendo ROMS are legal as long as i own the original game :) I have LOTS of nintendo games 8)
<GoneBoB> removing the rc2.d link is the correct way
<snowblink> swim: rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<GoneBoB> but it's harder for a user to replace
<seb128> GoneBoB: update-rc.d
<K-Rich> drspin: don't get me wrong... i like ubuntu... just been having ALOT of issues (like getting my scanner to work, modem, etc etc)
<Scooter> but no nintendo
<Scooter> now I turn my ubuntu into a Ubuntendo with an emulator LOL!
<alexrait1> anyone? I guess it has nothing to do with the sound server
<GoneBoB> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<scoon> GoneBoB, actually just editing /etc/inittab is the preferred way
<GoneBoB> scoon: that won't get you anything
<swim> so should I list nvidia in /etc/modules or in /etc/modules.conf ?
<neighborlee> so I change 'main' to 'hoary' I take it....replacing all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary' isn't working....
<GoneBoB> redhat uses differnt runlevels
<GoneBoB> debian/ubuntu don't
<scoon> GoneBoB, it most certainly will: change the default runlevel to something other than one w/ X
<drspin> Scooter: I use snes9x :)
<Agrajag> Scooter: they're not legal, even if you do own the game
<drspin> but that's SNES
<Agrajag> but don't let that stop you
<scoon> GoneBoB, take a peak at the man for inittab
<Agrajag> fceu-sdl is a good NES emulator
<Scooter> Hmmm, that is sad :( i wanted to play old games again
<Scooter> I broke my nintendo
<mz2> how do i add something to the debian boot process "after everything else"? like rc.local in suse/redhat etc
<drspin> scoon: can't find the exact error but something like /dev/hdc does not exist...
<drspin> but once I'm booted - there it is :)
<drspin> non of my settings were applied... except to /dev/hda
<scoon> drspin, what is /dev/hdc for you ? hard-drive or cdrom
<Agrajag> Scooter: well who cares if it's legal
<K-Rich> bbl
<drspin> hdc && hdd are cdroms
<scoon> drspin, what setting are you trying to use for them ?
<scoon> drspin, is it just dma, cuz that can be conf'd in the kernel to happen during boot.
<Scooter> I do, I dont do anything ilegal on this system, i am an american and i dont trust the government, I bet in the next few years thousands of people get sued in america for software and music Piracy,
<drspin> scoon: join #flood (pasting)
<poppo> eh ?
<GoneBoB> scoon: I know exactly what inittab does
<GoneBoB> and that's a redhat-ism
<Agrajag> Scooter: do you honestly think nintendo is going to come after you for playing a 20-year-old game that you already own?
<Agrajag> And if you don't trust your own government, why do you live here?
<scoon> GoneBoB, i have always used it.  and am not certain that you are correct
<melazyboy> drspin GoneBoB: Solution found! it was in the fmask=777 option, because its mounting as root, i guess i could use gid/uid to mount as a differnet user, and lower it for security but whatever =D, thanks for your help
<borgista> Because we can.
<Scooter> I have seen lawyers sue each other over spilling coffee in their office
<melazyboy> drspin: GoneBoB: don't ask why but before i ran dist-upgrade i did not need an fmask or any *mask option, just rw
<Scooter> Lawyers are the ones I fear... Blood sucking Bottom feeders
<chka> i have in de Applications menu a submenu Debian
<chka> is that normal
<mwh_> hi, just installed a hoary cd, version 3, and my display is 640x480, how do I change it?
<mwh_> I tried editing the xorg config file but it did not work :(
<chka> but of all he items i have a double item
<chka> double items
<chka> e.g 2 times emacs, 2 x firefox
<snowblink> mwh_: check your frequencies under your monitor
<drspin> scoon: my cd's wouldn't be mounted at boot-time
<mwh_> snowblink, ah
<mwh_> snowblink, there is none
<snowblink> mwh_: check your XF86Config file, otherwise you'll have to put them in by hand
<scoon> drspin, i guess i don't really understand what the problem is that you are having.
<_4strO> soir all
<mwh_> snowblink, I dont have a XF86Config file
<scoon> drspin, how many hd are you trying to tweak w/ hdparm
<mwh_> snowblink, as I told you, I run the hoary version
<drspin> scoon: 1 HD and two cd drives
<scoon> drspin, ok.  so just set options for your hda.
<drspin> scoon: since /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are CD drives they are not available when this script is run during boot... my question was... where do I go to place two little commands for the cd drives ONLY when booting into multi-user mode
<GoneBoB> mwh_: can you paste your /var/log/X*log file on somwhere (like pastebin.com)
<scoon> drspin, what do you want them to do ?  i let the kernel manage my burner.
<drspin> scoon: where can I put an hdparm command so it will run if I type init 2 at the command prompt?
<mwh_> bbl, log is on the teli
<mwh_> GoneBoB, hsync out of range seems to be the problem
<mwh_> maybe I need to setup that stuff manually, though it works with fedora core 3 out of the box
<scoon> drspin, i don't know.  never thought about runlevel tweaks.  sorry.
<drspin> it's cool thanks anyway --
<__learner__> I need help!
<scoon> drspin, sounds like the hard way to me tho .
<drspin> __learner__: with what?
<drspin> scoon: it's an easier solution that running an hdparm command everytime I reboot -- I also need to set up a  symlink for my joystick at the same time
<__learner__> Let me tell you. I bought a new HD (Thats Great!), the new one is way faster than the old, so would like to "transfer" my ubuntu system tyo the other HD, so I don't need to install/tweak it again.
<__learner__> can you help me with that?
<drspin> __learner__: are you experienced with bootloaders?
<scoon> drspin, but that goes back to why i don't understand your question.  /etc/init.d/hdparm does not work for you ?
<__learner__> no
* neighborlee is away: I'm busy
<__learner__> I don't. But I can learn how.
<__learner__> I'm very happy!
<__learner__> LOL!
<drspin> scoon /etc/init.d/hdparm reads the settings from /etc/hdparm.conf
<tibnerd> hi, wondering if anyone has got Xfce running on a AMD64 system via debs?
<scoon> drspin, correct.  change that file to suit your needs.
<neighborlee> in not so sure upgrading to hoary on my 'main' OS is smart...so how do I get past this error where nvidia installer says i've got the wrong kernel source..indeed ubuntu came with : 2.6.8.1-2-i386 yet the linux-source pacakge is : 2.6.8.1 ;(
<drspin> scoon: that's what I pasted for you in #flood were my changes
<__learner__> I have other option, wich is to load windows on the new HD, and let the old completely for ubuntu? Do you think that would be better (since ubuntu performs far better than windows on the old HD)?
<neighborlee> please leave message il get on my return
<scoon> drspin, luckily i just closed that window.  so what was the problem then.
<nenubat>  i search a ftp search engine for ubuntu
<nenubat> 
<nenubat> helo
<nenubat> salut
<drspin> scoon: the settings for /dev/hda work the one's for /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd do not :: "/dev/hdc does not exist" or a similar error -- doesn't say anything about /dev/hdd because I assume that when it encounters an error it just quits
<scoon> drspin, or what it could be is that those options do NOT work for those drives.
<AndyR> any ideas how long a warty --> hoary upgrade will take on a 512kb/s adsl?
<kbrooks> i have a question: is there any  software that enables me to watch tv
<drspin> scoon - I run identical hdparm commands after boot and they work fine...
<drspin> kbrooks: do you have a TV capture card?
<larsrohdin> hay, idesk sucks=)
<kbrooks> in ubuntu
<kbrooks> drspin, yeah.
<drspin> kbrooks: xawTV is what I used to use long long ago... not sure what to use now
<larsrohdin> i've tried to get it to work good the last hour... now its gone=)
<scoon> drspin, which is possible.  hdparm -I suggests a setting that is not available on my drive.
<nenubat> helo i search an ftp search engine
<nenubat> please
<randabis> andy downloading the packages should take too long, but the time it takes to set it all up afterwards might be a little while
<randabis> I have a fast system and it was able to finish the whole upgrade in under an hour
<nenubat> for ubuntu
<kbrooks> how do i delete the complete home directory of a user
<AndyR> someone else in uk :)
<RachelJM> hi, I need some help with the Live CD version
<drspin> scoon: join #flood once again please
<drspin> RachelJM: what is the problem?
<AndyR> RachelJM, in what way?
<tibnerd> kbrooks: rm -rf should do the trick
<RachelJM> when you boot it gives a list of boot options, one of them is booting with a persistant home, and I can't figure out how to make one
<drspin> scoon: LOL kicked for excess flood ;)
<drspin> scoon: did you get all that?
<scoon> drspin, no
<drspin> ok
<drspin> lemme t5y again
<scoon> none of it
<drspin> LOL
<drspin> twice...
<drspin> well - the settings that I have setup work just fine...
<RachelJM> also, how can I save my settings to floppy or somewhere like that?
<drspin> the problem is that when the /etc/init.d/hdparm script is run, it's before the drivers for the CD drives are available...
<drspin> what I want to do is run two hdparm and an ln command right before gdm gets started
<__learner__> is there any way to tell ubuntu to take the hole HD for it?
<__learner__> or will I need to reinstall?
<AndyR> well, not sure about ubuntu live but other live cd's ive tried need a fat32 partition for it
<scoon> drspin, the kernel gets info about the drives from your BIOS
<drspin> scoon: yes but does hdparm?
* sergeantmcd giving up on ubuntu.  :-(
<gen> quitter
<scoon> drspin, and hdparm (and everything else) gets its info from the kernel that got it from the BIOS
<AndyR> i know for sure i can access my usb pen drive from live cd
<sergeantmcd> hard not to quit.  can't get it installed.
<AndyR> sergeantmcd, whats up?
<RachelJM> AndyR, do you know how to use the pen drive as a persistant home? or to save changes to?
<AndyR> what h/w?
<drspin> scoon: ok
<sergeantmcd> AndyR, the installation hangs after detecting hardware/loading drivers.
<drspin> scoon: I appreciate your help -- the solution is simple I just don't know how to add commands to the startup procedure...
<drspin> scoon: so I'm going to figure that out...
<AndyR> RachelJM, not persistant home but i can read and write to it
<AndyR> sergeantmcd, any unusual h/w?
<RachelJM> AndyR, hm, ok, how about saving a config file to it containing all changes and such?
<sergeantmcd> AndyR, a pentium pro, 196M ram, ide cdrom, scsi drives.
<scoon> drspin, take a look at man update-rc.d for some suggestions
<gen> pentium pro haha
<drspin> scoon: thanks
* AndyR used to have a smp ppro
* RachelJM has a p2 in her linux box :)
<gen> i have a p133 that sits in the corner upstairs
<Quest-Master> I have Celeron :(
<AndyR> unsupported scsi controller?
<Quest-Master> At least it is 2.20Ghz though
<sergeantmcd> lol
<mrcranky> celerons work OK.  Only gamers need the top-of-the-line
<gen> celerons have weaksauce cache
<sergeantmcd> I just wanted to play with ubuntu to see if I would like it.  the p-pro was the only hardware I had laying around.
<Quest-Master> AMD64 =  I want. :(
<RachelJM> mmmmm, sauce
* AndyR is running ubuntu on a p3/450 laptop here
<RachelJM> so, any ideas about the config saving?
<gen> my laptop is a p3/500, on it now
<gen> ibm 600x
* mrcranky has a celeron 2.0.  Just installed Ubuntu on it today.
<RachelJM> it's my only problem with an otherwise superb OS
<AndyR> RachelJM, give me a few mins, i have a live cd here i can try on another comp
<looksaus> I urgently need a native speaker of FRENCH/FRANCAIS
<RachelJM> AndyR, cool, thanks :)
<looksaus> for translating a software patents press release
<gen> use a online translator..
<looksaus> for Belgian opponents
<mrcranky> looksaus I was about to say I speak some french, but not enough for that.
<RachelJM> looksaus, tried using an online translator?
<looksaus> RachelJM, you really can't do that
<mrcranky> online translators are only good for a laugh.
<looksaus> I speak enough french myself
<looksaus> to make a rough translation
<looksaus> more than most non-native speakers
<looksaus> it needs to be really good and fast...
<gen> well i would hope more then a non-native speaker
<gen> otherwise it would be nil
<ssam> should amarok be in the universe?
<RachelJM> amarok?
<gen> amarok is the xmms visualization plugin
<gen> ?
<optyk> no
<ssam> the media player
<optyk> amarok is a kde jukebox app
<ssam> http://amarok.kde.org/
<gen> its in uni
<ssam> could my universe be broken, beacuse i cant find it in synaptic
<GoneBoB> ssam: it's not there
<GoneBoB> I think
<gen> i see it in hoary uni repos
<GoneBoB> someone was complaining about it the other day
<GoneBoB> gen: not in warty
<gen> figured as much
<Riddell> ssam: amarok is in universe
<ssam> i have warty
<Riddell> ssam: don't know about warty, maybe not
<ssam> i might have to upgrade then
<gen> why do you want amarok so bad
<mrcranky> how stable is hoary, anyhow?
<gen> depends cranky
<gsuveg> mrcranky: ist a devel
<gsuveg> mrcranky: me was insane unstaable eht gnome 2.9 on lappy
<gen> nice english
<mrcranky> I was thinking the same thing
<gsuveg> gen: sorry. i cant write
<mrcranky> gsuveg you have frozen fingers or something?
<ssam> i am not really happy with any of the linux media players, so need to keep swapping around
<gsuveg> mrcranky: if you 'play' or 'hack' use, if you use for 'work' use warty
<gen> i like muine ssam
<Ex-Cyber> is there some way to get a BIOS dump through a linux device?
<mrcranky> ssam you don't like rythmbox?
<gsuveg> mrcranky: i need sleep
<Quest-Master> Oh my god
<ssam> i think rythmbox has the best interface
<gen> you'd like muine then
<mrcranky> gsuveg - this is my first hour on a Ubuntu system.  I think I'll stick to warty.
<Quest-Master> I believe Ubuntu just killed my parents' $500 camera
<drspin> mrcranky: I don't like rhythmbox YET -- it needs to add the ability to sort playlists before I can even use it
<ssam> but its still not quite itunes
<Quest-Master> ><
<Quest-Master> nonononononono
<gsuveg> mrcranky: then warty
<RachelJM> Quest-Master, eep!
<GoneBoB> Quest-Master: highly unlikely
<Quest-Master> this is so bad.
<GoneBoB> Quest-Master: what happened
<gsuveg> mrcranky: me too the first ubuntu
<Quest-Master> I deleted all of the pictures in the camera through Nautilus
<GoneBoB> yes
<Quest-Master> And the camera is clean and empty
<Quest-Master> And now
* drspin wonders if if the file management stuff works with iTunes + Codeweavers
<Quest-Master> On the LCD
<Quest-Master> The camera says there is no memory left
<Quest-Master> And Nautilus says there is still 1.4MB left
<mrcranky> ssam - iTunes is the only decent windows app, true
<Quest-Master> But there is supposed to be 64MB free
<drspin> Quest-Master: reformat the card with the camera
<Quest-Master> How?
<ssam> is muine in the universe
<gen> quest, does it have removable flash memory?
<drspin> Quest-Master: what kind of camera?
<Quest-Master> Sony DSC
<gen> ssam, i compiled my own in warty, it's in repos on hoary
<Quest-Master> Yes, it has removable flash memory
<gsuveg> mrcranky: and myabe howary backport if you need fesh packages
<Quest-Master> I don't want to format it though and the camera not be able to read from it
<Quest-Master> :\
<Quest-Master> What to do?
<gen> quest, well regardless, it didnt KILL your camera
<Quest-Master> I have got to get this fixed before my parents are home
<Quest-Master> ><
<kbrooks> why? :o
<drspin> Quest-Master: the flash card simple needs a filesystem (or file structure) that the camera supports on it
<kbrooks> who owns the camera
<kbrooks> and why did you remove all pictures?
<drspin> and the only way to do that is navigate through the menus and find the option that will let you format the card
<kbrooks> do you have a backup
<GoneBoB> Quest-Master: the camera will format itself
<gen> well if you removed all the pictures, why do you not want to format
<drspin> GoneBoB: not all cameras... mine doesn't
<RachelJM> I still need help saving settings to somewhere :(
<GoneBoB> drspin: what a pain
<drspin> RachelJM: what settings
<drspin> GoneBoB: not really -- I on;y format it once a year...
<mz2> how do i make .debs myself, from binaries i've built myself using the normal configure && make procedure?
<GoneBoB> true, but it would be handy :)
<drspin> I just remove the pics from it
<RachelJM> drspin, all of them, as in all changes I make when I use ubuntu
<kbrooks> Quest-Master, did you backup the  pictures?
<kbrooks> well?
<drspin> RachelJM: you mean to GNOME?
<GoneBoB> kbrooks: he's not worried about the pictures, only the format of the card
<AndyR> RachelJM, back now
<RachelJM> drspin, um, probably, but I also want things like GAIM settings, and xchat servers that I add
<Quest-Master> kbrooks: I saved the pictures luckily, yes
<RachelJM> AndyR, cool, find anything useful?
<drspin> RachelJM: the LiveCD won't let you save settings....
<drspin> you should install Ubuntu
<mrcranky> is there any way to get web-links in evolution emails to go to firefox when you click them?
<Quest-Master> Can I reformat the camera from here?
<Quest-Master> brb
<kbrooks> Quest-Master, as for the format of the card.
<AndyR> RachelJM, i tried it, but there doesnt seem to be any difference
<kbrooks> RachelJM, install ubuntu.
<kbrooks> RachelJM, i have.
<AndyR> live cd is great for checking h/w compatability
#ubuntu 2005-02-01
<bdale> is keyspan firmware available, or do I need to build a kernel from upstream source to get that?
<Ex-Cyber> so evidently it may just be coincidence that my mainboard works at all
* BackSlaSh is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<Ex-Cyber> all indications so far are that I really do have a VT8377 in a board designed for a VT8367
<kbrooks> why are packages in universe not supported?
<snowblink> is anyone here using KDE with Hoary?
<Riddell> snowblink: yes
<warty_> it works. u peeps rock! the first ditro that actually works straight out of the box
<warty_> thank u
<snowblink> Riddell: having trouble running things like the network configurator. Any ideas?
<Ex-Cyber> warty_: yeah, it just barely missed it for me, but I'm finding that may be the fault of my mainboard manufacturer :/
<warty_> zeedo u crckface hehe
<tanek> good night!
<warty_> bsrf crackers
<warty_> take a hike
<warty_> :-)
<snowblink> Riddell: just get an empty window
<warty_> thanks peeps and this is only the live cd
<warty_> u guys rock
<warty_> we at indymedia love u
<warty_> bye now :P
<AndyR> anyone made a hoary live cd yet?
<kbrooks> AndyR, someone has.
<AndyR> is it available for d/l then?
<kbrooks> Yes.
<kbrooks> gimme a second to locate
<AndyR> i would like to try it without committing
<kbrooks> are you on a intel-based pc
<AndyR> kbrooks, yes
<kbrooks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-2/hoary-install-i386.iso
<AndyR> live cd?
<kbrooks> locating
<kbrooks> and that isnt the live cd
<kbrooks> sorry, misread
<AndyR> ok np :)
<kbrooks> hold on
<krischan> hey guys, what command can I use to make the PC speaker beep? I want to create an alarm signal.
<kbrooks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hoary-live-i386.iso
<kbrooks> there.
<AndyR> kbrooks, great, thank you
<kbrooks> you are very welcome
* AndyR wants is check everything works before committing to warty --> hoary upgrade
<kbrooks> you cant add packages...not unless you remount / first
<kbrooks> mount -o remount, rw -f /
<AndyR> i will do a apt-get upgrade if all work
<kbrooks> you cant add them onto the live cd btw
<AndyR> thats fine
<sergeantmcd> AndyR, does the ubuntu installer assume the drives are partitioned and formated?
<lexhider> just noticed the latest upload for gnome-menus mentioning "gnome launch box", where can this box be found?
<jdub> it hasn't been uploaded yet
<Ex-Cyber> so now I have an entirely more plausible theory: I got a Soyo Dragon KT400 Lite in a Dragon KT333 box because someone couldn't tell the difference
<Ex-Cyber> hard to be sure though
<Ex-Cyber> in any case my X performance has magically gotten much better
<saif> hello
<lexhider> ta
<AndyR> sergeantmcd, no
<saif> just installed ubuntu on my laptop, 2 things i couldn
<saif> 't figure out,
<saif> how do i get IR to work'
<saif> and how to set cpu freq to 100% all the time?
* AndyR is running warty on his laptop
<saif> I once managed to get to a site that gives beginners a good place to start for ubuntu, how to mount drives and some stuff u have to add in a file in order for the apt-get and update commands wo work
<saif> and get packages
<kbrooks> the 'file' is none other than sudo
<kbrooks> super user do
<saif> hehe
<saif> no i got that part
<poppo> saif : which site is it ?
<saif> there is a configuration file, in which u specify where synaptec should get the name of packages from, and where to find those package lists
<saif> poppo: i don't remember  :(
<monkey89> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<saif> i'll go check, i have to ucomment some stuff and add a url to that list
* neighborlee is back (gone 01:17:32)
<bdale> is there some reason the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto don't talk about the --initrd option to make-kpkg, and instead suggest/insist you build a non-modular kernel for core io?
<keyshawn2> saif: did you check the forum yet ?
* keyshawn2 knows he's seen it before, scurries to get the link.
<FX|Laptop> hello
<FX|Laptop> Wondering if anyone can give me a hand.
<saif> keyshawn2: nop, nothin yet, just dropped by here :) and it is the source.list file i was looking for :) thanx
<FX|Laptop> I just upgraded to hoary and I cannot load X
<keyshawn2> is this it ?
<AndyR> it?
* keyshawn2 sent link to saif.
<AndyR> ah ok
<keyshawn2> what irc client do you use here ? question open to all.
* keyshawn2 uses xchat.
<saif> xchat
<HrdwrBoB> irssi
<kbrooks> gosh
<gen> irssi
<kbrooks> suddenly my internet is slow
<kbrooks> xchat and irssi
<BackSlaSh> bitchx
<Quest-Master> XChat.
<Quest-Master> :)
<red_cpu> hi
<FX|Laptop> any ideas on my no x in hoary?
<nburns> xchat.. irssi sometimes though
<randabis> xchat
<gen> i use mirc via wine, hurr
<gen> only kidding :)
<red_cpu> any one know one time pad?
<keyshawn2> srry, fx, never used hoary.
<Quest-Master> Irssi and XChat look identical
<Quest-Master> :o
<jrydberg_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_3.0.7-1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<jrydberg_> somethings has changed?
<Printer_Prob> Hi all
<Printer_Prob> anyone willing to help out with CUPS usb printer conifg please?
<kbrooks> Printer_Prob, ASK
<kbrooks> goddammit.
<Ex-Cyber> hmm
<Ex-Cyber> X still seems to get backed up sometimes
<Ex-Cyber> but it is substantially faster
<Printer_Prob> kbrooks: thanks. We're new to linux and using these two refs, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-23872-0-asc-12.html and http://www.teaser.fr/~amajorel/howto/CANON-I850-CUPS haven't been able to get it working... canon i550 printer
<Printer_Prob> kbrooks: ppd driver doesn't seem to really work or give access to all configs, think it's probably not working, any ideas/
<Printer_Prob> ?
<caleb_> any plans for an xorg-dev package in hoary?
<Printer_Prob> any one can help with setting up a printer?
<SCube> Where are Hoary live CDs available for download?
<kbrooks> SCube,
<kbrooks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hoary-live-i386.iso
<SCube> kbrooks: thanks.  downloading now.
<mindphasr> How do I not let ubuntu dist-upgrade upgrade to kernel 2.6.10?
<mindphasr> keep it at 2.6.9
<Quest-Master> kbrooks: Would you happen to know how to reformat a memory stick and still have my digital camera be able to read it?
<kbrooks> Quest-Master, No.
<Quest-Master> :(
<Quest-Master> Anyone else?
<keyshawn2> printer_prob: is there another printer model # besides that one ?
<keyshawn2> on it ?
<icerogue> hi all
<SCube> Quest-Master: what filesystems have you tried?
<Quest-Master> SCube: That's the problem, I don't know how to format a memory stick
<Quest-Master> :P
<Printer_Prob> keyshawn2: all we can see is Canon i550 on the top, or where else would we look? It is also using the japanese canon linux drivers, there the printer is known as pixus
<keyshawn2> on the back of it, is there a label ?
<keyshawn2> try checking this page - http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<SCube> Quest-Master: It should be one of the mkfs.FSTYPE commands.  Try mkfs.msdos /dev/DEVICE.
<vasi> i just added some RAM, does this mean i have to bump my swap partition?
<kbrooks> SCube, HOLD ON
<Adrenal> anyone else hear, outlook is gonna now be a paid service?
<thenuke> vasi: I think not.
<vasi> since now real memory > space on swap
<kbrooks> DON'T!
<kbrooks> Quest-Master, ignore him.
<thenuke> vasi: I have never understood that rule "have a swap 2x your RAM"
<Quest-Master> kbrroks: Ok :\
<Quest-Master> *brooks, ack
<thenuke> like if I was to have 10gigs of ram, I should have then 20gigs of swap?
<kbrooks> Quest-Master, you don't want to be messing with msdos.
<thenuke> wtf..
<HrdwrBoB> vasi: no
<thenuke> need for swap for sure must depend on what I am doing with my box :)
<kbrooks> Quest-Master, look on your photo's manufacturer site
<HrdwrBoB> thenuke: you are absolutely right
<vasi> thenuke: i was under the impression that linux needed at least as much swap as RAM, hmm....where can i learn more?
<Quest-Master> kbrooks: Might just try calling Sony and see what they say
<kbrooks> vasi, no.
<HrdwrBoB> vasi: use your own good judgement
<SCube> kbrooks: It should be mkfs.msdos or mkfs.vfat, right?
<HrdwrBoB> I've run machines entirely without swap for a long time
<thenuke> HrdwrBoB: did you mean that part, "if I have 10gigs RAM, I should have 20gigs ram" :D
<HrdwrBoB> generally handy to have swap
<HrdwrBoB> but eh
<HrdwrBoB> thenuke: no, the other bit
<kbrooks> SCube, well, you haven't gotten the full story.
<HrdwrBoB> where you said it was garbage
<scoon> vasi: the rule of thumb is 2*ram should be your swap size.
<regeya> OK, here's my issue:  I imported some captured video into Kino.  I've encoded it using the mpeg2enc/mp2enc method.  Audio is spot-on at the beginning, but after about an hour of video the audio is off by, say, 3 seconds(!)  I've tried deinterlacing the video, same result, and I've tried different audio sampling rates, and I've even tried using the ffmpeg scripts inclded with Kino.  I'm a bit confused. :-/
<scoon> vasi, but that is just a "rule of thumb"
<scoon> vasi, i have 1g of ram and keep 1g of swap
<thenuke> vasi: sorry but I do not know where you could learn more about swapping, if I were you and I were interested on that matter, I would try googling with keywords,  linux, swapping, swap, swapspace, and so on
<kbrooks> scoon, please!
<thenuke> and maybe "how does linux use swap" or something..
<scoon> kbrooks, ?
<vasi> is it possible to put swap in a file (or multiple files) on my root partition, like OS X does? so that way there's no hard limit....anyway, i've been googling it, it's hard to find good info, i'll keep trying
<thenuke> vasi: it is possible, but I dont remember how you did that :D
<kbrooks> scoon, too much is too much
<thenuke> it must be very simple indeed
<scoon> kbrooks, you are correct.  try reading before attacking
<thenuke> scoon: well, have you ever utilized that swap even a bit :)
<scoon> kbrooks, i said "rule of thumb"
<kbrooks> scoon, ok. fine then.
<scoon> thenuke, nope.  but w/ 160gigs
<scoon> kbrooks, but i was just stating a rule of thumb
<Printer_Prob> keyshawn2: we can't find any other info than i550, thanks for your link, though we can't see our printer there strangely...
<scoon> i set up 1gig of swap and I have 1 gig of memory
<thenuke> that rule of a thumb is not wise ;D
<thenuke> atleast me thinks so
<thenuke> if 99.5% of ppl have no reason following it :P
<scoon> thenuke, what if you only have 256m of ram.
<thenuke> we should correct that rule a bit
<scoon> thenuke, learn what "rule of thumb" means
<thenuke> scoon: I have 64megs, and run a modified X and a fluxbox and so on, and I think I have never needed any swap ;D
<SCube> vasi: yes, thats possible.  you use dd to create the swapfile, then mkswap on it, and finally swapon.
<vasi> SCube, is it growable? or do i have to grow it manually?
<scoon> thenuke, good for you.
<vasi> thanks btw :-)
<scoon> thenuke, is that your primary box ?
<thenuke> no, I use that box for firefox and such
<keyshawn2> printer: try here - http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=702
<scoon> thenuke, what do you use it for.  internet, email, or anything else ?
<icerogue> whats the package that pretty much gives you everything need to run make
<thenuke> anyways, if I had 256megs of ram, I think about 256M of swap would be enough
<keyshawn2> it says to use the bjc 800 driver instead.
<thenuke> but to be sure I would have 512M of swap or more
<SCube> vasi: It is not growable on the fly.  You must select the file size when you create it.
<scoon> thenuke, again, "rule of thumb" comes into play.
<Printer_Prob> keyshawn2: thanks very much, that's the printer and we didn't know about that resource... we could try with that driver, thanks again
<vasi> tnx SCube
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<MeSoo> Join my irc server and have some fun @ filecomm.zapto.org:6667 #FileComm
<scoon> thenuke, for you that may be the case.  but for a person who could be "doing more" w/ their box, 2X ram may be better for them.
<Quest-Master> haha
<daniels> *sigh*
<thenuke> that rule of thumb should state something like, "if you have 64M of ram, have 4x swap, if you have .. .. 256M, have 2x swap"
<HrdwrBoB> the rule of thumb is 'have some swap'
<scoon> thenuke, NO.  don't get caught up in an EXACT amount.  interpret "rule of thumb" as a suggestion
<icerogue> the system i am working on now has 32mb and a 166 mhz proccessor
<thenuke> anyways, if someone asks me how much they should have swap, I would feel stupid just saying, 2x ram, without asking how much ram do they actually have
<HrdwrBoB> given that ram costs $SFA
<jimbo> what sound card should I get for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> just buy some more
<scoon> thenuke, i didn't say that.
<SCube> jimbo: check the alsa-project.org webpage for supported cards.
<keyshawn2> uhh..is that lamer going to get banned ?!
<Quest-Master> jimbo: Most Creative cards work really well. I am on a Soundblaster Live LS
<jimbo> SCube: ty
<Quest-Master> jimbo: It was only $29.99 too
<abysmal> does supported mean all features are supported and driven though
<jimbo> I have a sound blaster live 24 bit , but no sound
<neighborlee> in not so sure upgrading to hoary on my 'main' OS is smart...so how do I get past this error where nvidia installer says i've got the wrong kernel source..indeed ubuntu came with : 2.6.8.1-2-i386 yet the linux-source pacakge is : 2.6.8.1 ;(.. ??
<SCube> Does anyone know why my CD-ROM and CD-RW are not automounted anymore?  I have gnome-volume-manager set up to automount.
<jimbo> I'm new and maybe I have no idea what to do..   lol
<abysmal> im guessing imac g5s are out of the question for linux, i really wanted to try this
<vasi> oh cool, there are dynamic swap managers available
<Quest-Master> abysmal: Why?
<vasi> abysmal: http://macslash.org/article.pl?sid=04/12/12/2146223&mode=thread
<abysmal> yeah but I have no idea how to use those patches
<abysmal> patch the iso?
<SCube> jimbo: try `lsmod | grep snd'.   Your driver should be snd_emu10k1 I believe.
<jimbo> Scube: ty
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<vasi> nope abysmal, i bet they're kernel patches
<vasi> gentoo has a page up re: imac g5 http://dev.gentoo.org/~tgall/
<HaRDaWaY> i have one question, i have ubuntu hoary with xorg, 6.8.1, i want to use fglrx drivers of ati, i have to install it with apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<daniels> HaRDaWaY: yes
<HaRDaWaY> only with this?
<neighborlee> is there by chance a hoary iso to download and install over warty with or must I just synaptic all of it ;(
<HaRDaWaY> or..i have to change driver, to "fglrx" in the xorg.conf or anything ?
<MFen> anyone know how to get vnc at boot, complete with a gdm login window?
<linuxn00b> hey guys I need to copy a folder from my computer at home...but i'm not sure how. I can ssh into it but I can't transfer anything :s and I really need these file
<optyk> linuxn00b: scp
<linuxn00b> but I need to retrive them not send...i thought scp can only send.
<vasi> i think you can retrieve with 'scp user@machine:/remote/path /local/path'
<optyk> yup
<optyk> or you can use sftp
<Scognito> hi all
<linuxn00b> optyk, nothing is happening
<linuxn00b> I think it's because of the router here
<HaRDaWaY> how install ati fglrx drivers in my ubuntu hoary with xorg 6.8.1 ?
<Scognito> [hoary]  gnome-cd doesn't fetch automatically the track information from internet, any hint?
<Scognito> only sound juicer download them
<jdub> Scognito: works here
<Scognito> jdub, hoary?
<jdub> yeah
<vasi> thanks for your help everyone!
<Scognito> damn!
<jdub> run cddb-slave2-properties
<Scooter> will it slow down my Ubuntu if I install KDE? there are a few programs i want to use once in a blue moon for KDE... TIA :)
<jdub> see if it's misconfigured
<Scognito> so it is my problem...
* regeya gives up on ever being able to convert dv->dvd with correct audio sync, sighs, orders a copy of XP and a professional NLE
<jdub> Scognito: putting software on the disk won't slow your system down
<HaRDaWaY> ccc
<Scognito> i have: 1) don't send information, and 2) Server roundrobin FreeDB
<jdub> Scooter: and you can install them individually
<jdub> Scognito: sounds about right
<Scooter> Oo cool
<Scooter> Thanks again Jdub you Rock :D
<Scognito> jdub, in works with sound juicer
<Scognito> do you have hoary up to date?
<jdub> Scognito: do you need a proxy? have you set your gnome proxy?
<jdub> yes
<Scognito> never used proxy in my life :)
<Scognito> and it worked, don't know when this problem started
<linuxn00b> crap, when I try to scp I keep getting "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<linuxn00b> " I know i'm putitng in the right password
<SCube> linuxn00b: if you have a recent lftp, you can connect to a ssh server as a ftp site.
<linuxn00b> SCube, ok i;ll try that
<caleb_> jdub: you have any insider info on getting an xorg-dev package in hoary?
<jdub> caleb_: daniels can answer :)
<caleb_> daniels: *ping*
<linuxn00b> LMFAO!!!!!!!! i've been entering the wrong IP hahahhaha
<gen> that's not too funny
<Scognito> jdub, have you tried goobox?
<odyssey> thats just dumb
<Quest-Master> daniels: What should I do if I am interested in being a software developer for Ubuntu?
<jdub> Quest-Master: see the new maintainer pages on the wiki
<jdub> Scognito: yes, but s-j is better. :)
<Quest-Master> Is that for software developers as well?
<daniels> caleb_: pong
<caleb_> daniels: any news on a xorg-dev package?
<Scognito> jdub, i love the cover to be displayed eh eh
<daniels> caleb_: uh?
<Scognito> btw goobox doesn't show artist information too.. :(
<jdub> Quest-Master: soon we will have a distinction between committers and maintainers, but we don't for the moment.
<daniels> caleb_: general development headers for client-side libraries, or building drivers out-of-tree?
<jdub> Scognito: perhaps freedb is having problems, s-j uses musicbrainz
<caleb_> daniels: client side libs
<daniels> caleb_: ... they're all there ...
<daniels> caleb_: which library do you want?
<Scognito> jdub, good
<Scognito> so maybe it is a freedb problem
<Scognito> but...
<Scognito> you told me it is working on you... :(
<caleb_> daniels: I'm needing a package that includes X11/Intrinsic.h
<caleb_> well, provides rather
<daniels> caleb_: that would be libxt-dev
<Scognito> daniels, are you muine maint?
<daniels> Scognito: no
<Scognito> sorry, packager i mean
<jdub> Scognito: sounded like it was intermittent for you
<daniels> Scognito: i'm neither
<Scognito> daniels, eh eh ok sorry...little mistake
<Scognito> jdub, if sj doesn't use cddb2 then cddb is fucked
<caleb_> daniels: ahhhhh thanks!  sorry for the confusion.  The RH package was named xorg-x11-devel
<daniels> caleb_: yeah, we have it split up into one for each library, more or less
<caleb_> daniels: thats cool.  thanks again.
<daniels> np
<borgista> ~O)
<chapter3> hello all
<chapter3> is there any way to use 2.6.9 in warty?
<borgista> i'm sure you could just recompile the kernel yourself.
<borgista> as far as i know.
<HaRDaWaY> i use kernel 2.6.10-3 in hoary, and..i need to install ati drivers for xorg 6.8.1
<Yannick_> anyone made totem read dvd movies?
<HaRDaWaY> :S
<borgista> Now, my problem: I can't play CDs. This is pretty dumb, I know. I've been able to make my PC play CDs with other distros. But this time, no dice.
<chapter3> ok, also, is there a way to "revert" back to warty after an upgrade to horay?
<gusto> how do you upgrade to horay?
<jdub> chapter3: not sanely, no
<jdub> gusto: see the hoary upgrade guide on the wiki
<HaRDaWaY> there are some howto to install ati drivers with xorg 6.8.1 ?
<gusto> jdub: thanks
<jdub> HaRDaWaY: they're in hoary already
<HaRDaWaY> jdub,  but...then i only have to make: apt-get install fglrx-drivers ?
<HaRDaWaY> or, xorg-fglrx-drivers
<daniels> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<HaRDaWaY> aha, and....anything more?
<caleb_> are there plans for NetworkManager in ubuntu?
<HaRDaWaY> i dont have to change ati to fglrx in xorg.conf ?
<jdub> caleb_: possibly next release
<HaRDaWaY> or run fglrxconfig
<chapter3> i'm having bad video performance, and i wanted to upgrade to horay to see if it fixed it
<icerogue> what is a good low resorce mp3 player for linux?
<daniels> HaRDaWaY: change ati to fglrx in xorg.conf
<HaRDaWaY> ok thanks
<lexhider> icerogue: xmms
<icerogue> tnx
<icerogue> thanks
<chapter3> anybody else had slow redraw in gnome with ubuntu?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<HaRDaWaY> daniels, not runs, i have installed ati drivers, but...when i make: modprobe fglrx: "module not found"
<daniels> HaRDaWaY: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<HaRDaWaY> ok thx
* drspin is trying iTunes on Xover Office
<drspin> how do I launch it?
<brittBS> is anyone having problems with dist-upgrading to latest hoary? I am getting problems with libgtksourceview
<brittBS> is this a known issue right now?
<Kokey> Hi! I've upgrade to Hoary, and now can't run gnome, runs gdm, but not gnome
<cafuego> Mine updated fine 2 hours ago.
<randabis-laptop> maybe the upate didn't finish
<neighborlee> why is the provided linuxsource package 2.6.8 not the same as the default kernel that comes with ubuntu ?.ie: downloadable source package says its 2.6.8.1-2-i386 where uname -r shows 2.6.8.1...ie: my nvidia driver wont compile against it ;( ?????
<brittBS> cafuego, odd ... it's saying libgtksourceview-common's /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs/nemerle.lang is conflicting with the libgtksourceview-cil package
<randabis-laptop> why are you compiling the nvidia driver?
<neighborlee> only way around it I guess is to upgrade to hoary to get new nvidia but gez that'll take 3 hours at the rate its downloading at!! lol
<Kokey> in my case, don't finish, then I run apt-get -f install and then dist-upgrade again
<Kokey> and finish well
<neighborlee> randabis-laptop, because the nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu is 6111..I need to try the latest one because of some sluggish behavior im seeing
<brittBS> is doing this on both my notebook and desktop
<randabis-laptop> ah
<randabis-laptop> you could try grabbing the one from hoary, but I don't know about that
<cafuego> brittBS: lemme see if it have that installed at all.
<randabis-laptop> but if you must compile the driver, you don't need the kernel source
<randabis-laptop> you need the kernel headers
<cafuego> brittBS: yeah, I don't have libgtksourceview-cil installed.
<brittBS> cafuego, hrm ... but you have libgtksourceview-common?
<neighborlee> randabis-laptop, worth a shot
<cafuego> brittBS: yep
<randabis-laptop> you'll have to specify the path to the headers
<cafuego> brittBS: Check which app wanted the -cil version on your box
<Xenguy> gusto: because altho Ubuntu is OT in this #, freebsd apparently is not :p
<Xenguy> gah - ww
<brittBS> cafuego: -cil is mono stuff ... so I'll just remove mono from my desktop for now ... not critical.
<kbrooks> hmmm. i need to loop over characters ub a String
<drspin> well it's almost useable...
<drspin> I may use it just for file management :)
<kbrooks> in*
<kbrooks> oops
<kbrooks> wrong chan
<moyote> Could someone remind me how to get xterm back. Every time I open xterm it closes. I know there is a way to correct this, but I can't remember. Thank you.
<brittBS> i can't do an apt-get remove right now because it is saying i have to do an apt-get -f ... but I don't want to fix things, I'm just going to remove the problem.
<brittBS> how can I bypass this?
<cafuego> brittBS: You can always force the install (dpkg --force-overwrite -i foo.deb)
<brittBS> cafuego, more specifically i want to force no checking in apt-get ... i didn't see it in the man
<cafuego> brittBS: If apt-get downloaded it, it's fine. it's just a file wanting to overwrite.
<kleper> i new whit ubuntu
<kleper> i need now the password of root when i intall the net system?
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<Adrenal> u can make one however
<randabis-laptop> unless you enable it after the install
<Adrenal> try running the command through sudo
<kokey> please somebody can help me with my gnome in hoary
<Adrenal> kokey:what up?
<kokey> don't enter to gnome
<Adrenal> eh?
<kokey> gdm runs well
<randabis-laptop> he broke his gnome when he upgraded to hoary
<kokey> yes that's it
<kokey> sorry about my poor english ;)
<Adrenal> no problem
<Adrenal> hmm, damn
<Adrenal> seriously, i have no idea?
<randabis-laptop> yeah I don't know what to do either
<Adrenal> dl and install an older version of gnome
<Adrenal> ?
<randabis-laptop> you could try to remove gnome and reinstall it possibly
<Adrenal> or try xfce
* randabis-laptop uses xfce 4.2 on this laptop :)
<kokey> Adrenal that's good, I'll try xfce by now
<Adrenal> grand, then try reinstalling gnome through that
<kokey> ok
<randabis-laptop> do you get any errors when you try to run gnome?
<randabis-laptop> have you tried running a gnome failsafe session?
<kokey> randabis-laptop no errors, and can't use failsafe
<randabis-laptop> so what happens?
<kokey> sorry, got to go, I'm in the office, BRB, Thanks!!!!
<randabis-laptop> lol
<Adrenal> bitch x ay?
<Adrenal> nah, i prefer xchat
<Adrenal> hmm, when i try to use tor and privoxify through firefox, or, anything, it always just completely stops it from connecting
<Adrenal> anyone wanna hazard a guess as to why?
<randabis-laptop> I likes my xchat too
<swim> hay folks, need some help,  booted up, ran startx and gnome started but Im getting blank background as well as blank background... what I did before rebooting was, I did chmod -x /etc/something/gdm and added nvidia to /etc/modules ... thats all
<bennyp> Hello! Where can I find a complete list of packages in ubuntu universe?
<bennyp> swim - can you check your logs to see if the module was loaded properly?
<bennyp> also, the problem might be in gdm, check the gdm logs
<swim> bennyp, nvidia module? I saw the splash...
<bennyp> hmmm.... so it's probably gdm
<bennyp> is anyone on the forum exporiencing the same problem?
<swim> where is the gdm log?
<jdub> bennyp: the packages.gz in the archive :)
<jdub> swim: /var/log/gdm/
<swim> havent had a chance to check yet bennyp
<swim> thx jdub
<bennyp> jdub: i'm not near an ubuntu pc right now, is there a list on the web?
<jdub> bennyp: yeah, the Packages.gz in the archive -> archive.ubuntu.com
<bennyp> oh sweet hehe thanks
<bennyp> ubuntu has great community. I'm using gentoo right now to make music... i want to see how many sound apps ubuntu has
<blaze> Hey all
<bennyp> hello
<jdub> bennyp: if it's in debian, it's in universe
<swim> hrmm I dont see anything in particular in the /var/log/gdm, so I guess Ill do a chmod +x /etc/something/gdm  (where is that btw?) and reboot and see if that was the issue
<bennyp> great thanks
<bennyp> chmod +x makes a file executable
<swim> yah I know :)
<swim> I asked Where is that, not What is that
<mebaran> Anybody know how to activate the templates in gnome
<mebaran> so I could just right click to make a new document anywhere on the desktop
<jdub> mebaran: mkdir ~/Templates
<jdub> mebaran: throw some files in there
<mebaran> ok cool
<bennyp> swim: locate gdm
<mebaran> just any blank files
<jdub> mebaran: yep
<jdub> mebaran: or non-blank ;)
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> ah
<mebaran> now I see
<mebaran> thanks jdub!
<mebaran> also
<mebaran> is anyone experience any major evolution problems in that it wont start, or let me edit preferences anymore
<bennyp> Well the Hydrogen package is up to date, but ZynAddSubFX is behind. How can I find out who maintains a particular package?
<Scognito> hi all
<mebaran> jdub: does gnome need a reboot after I do that
<mebaran> must I restart X
<Scognito> can someone play midi files on ubuntu? I don't know how to play them
<mebaran> etc
<mebaran> Scognito: do you know what kind of snd card you have
<jdub> mebaran: killall nautilus :)
<mebaran> ok
<Scognito> mebaran,  sb128
<swim> yup it was the gdm thing, but thats lame I dont like using gdm, or starting it at boot... there has to be a way I can disable that and still be able to use gnome ... anyone?
<jdub> mebaran: once the templates dir is there, it will automagically update the menu of templates
<mebaran> ah Scognito: you need to load a sound font
<jdub> mebaran: but it won't detect if it's created
<Scognito> 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<scoon> swim, take a look at update-rc.d
<bennyp> What MIDI player are you using?
<mebaran> oh jdub: sexy
<Scognito> bennyp, i tried kmid
<mebaran> that is actually the most logical setup I could think of
<mebaran> it should be better documented
<bennyp> have you checked the logs from kmid?
<Scognito> bennyp, it doesn't start
<Scognito> i need some apply easy to use
<bennyp> try starting kmid from terminal
<bennyp> see what the error message is
<Scognito> bennyp, it hangs on some kde errors...btw i don't want to use kde apps
<bennyp> ok
<bennyp> try playmidi
<Scognito> trying playmidi
<Scognito> :)
<bennyp> there are many many midi players to try
<Scognito> bennyp, do you have midi working?
<swim> is there a wav file editor for gnome?
<bennyp> audacity
<swim> thought that was qt?
<Scognito> open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<bennyp> scognito: i'm not even using ubuntu right now, i'm using gentoo (gasp!!)
<bennyp> hmmm
<Scognito> trying to load snd-seq
<bennyp> thats a problem
<bennyp> what is your sound card?
<Scognito> sound blaster 128
<Scognito> btw i did modprobe snd-seq
<swim> is ubuntu unlike some other debian based distros where its perfectly safe to use debian pkgs?  is it really better to use only ubuntu packages?
<Scognito> and i got no prompt...it is hanged
<bennyp> hmm
<bennyp> it could be the kernel module
<dafox7> i know it must have been talked about before, but can anybody point me out why xmms isn't working ?
<Cinder> what do you mean by not working ?
<Scognito> bennyp, syslog tells me it tries to create some devs:
<Scognito> Jan 21 03:37:33 Doolittle udev[8988] : creating device node '/dev/sequencer'
<Scognito> Jan 21 03:37:33 Doolittle udev[8997] : creating device node '/dev/sequencer2'
<Scognito> these are the last 2 lines
<jdub> swim: stick to ubuntu packages, you should find everything you need in universe
<dafox7> Cinder, i just apt-get install xmms, and i get an error
<swim> jdub, ok will do
<dafox7> Cinder, well I get the error when I load xmms
<bennyp> I am doing a clusty search right now for you.. have you searched the forums?
<swim> jdub, ah another ubuntu question, I just came from archlinux where updating is easy and quick and should be done once a week at least because things come out for it so fast... should one update ubuntu every now and then like that? if so whats the safest way to do so (btw Im using hoary)
<Scognito> i'm googling
<bennyp> what is in /etc/modules.conf
<Cinder> back
<bennyp> there should be lines like
<bennyp>  alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss
<mindphasr> swim: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade .. i do it daily.
<swim> mindphasr, cool thanks
<swim> one more question :)  is it safe to install kde apps, like amarok ... ?
<Scognito> bennyp, yes i have that line
<Scognito> i killed modprobe
<DonL> got my 10 free copies of Ubuntu yesterday. Can't believe how popular they were around the office today
<heliolith> dafox7 do you have a nvidia card, and if so could that be your xmms problem?
<Scognito> and the modules seems to be loaded
<dafox7> heliolith, I do habe an nvidia card
<dafox7> heliolith, I do have an nvidia card
<heliolith> dafox7 'cause I do, and had to install additional lib
<heliolith> dafox7 sec
<Scognito> hem sorry my sc is a sound blaster live 5.1
<bennyp> ok
<dafox7> I can't get to work my nvidia drivers as well :-(
<bennyp> do you have a file called /etc/modules.d/alsa?
<heliolith> dafox7: sudo apt-get install libmikmod
<Scognito> bennyp, no
<Scognito> but alsa works
<swim> crimsun, are you about?
<bennyp> do you have awesfx installed?
<Scognito> no
<jdub> swim: if you're using hoary, it's up to you
<Scognito> going to install it
<bennyp> you may need that to use the onboard midi synth on your sblive
<jdub> swim: you'll only find and fix the good bugs if you're keeping up :)
<Scognito> ok installed
<dafox7> heliolith, how can i load the nvidia module in ubuntu ?
<heliolith> dafox7 I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 and it worked for me
<heliolith> dafox7 but I'm a complete newb... just trying to help
<thundrcleeze> should I use synaptic to install the nvidia or should I get a more recent one from the nvidia site?
<bennyp> does it work now?
<swim> one other important question:  the new nvidia drivers do not work for me (6229) so I had to downgrade nvidia packages/ kernel  ... so how can I put those on hold so that when I do a apt-get dist-upgrade it does not mess with those?
<CLucas916> i think im losing my mind. i can find all of the xmms plugins but i cant find xmms
<bennyp> also, try the aplaymidi command
<Scognito> bennyp, i didn't used awesfx
<thundrcleeze> swim, force version
<bennyp> you may need to have awesfx installed
<thundrcleeze> swim, it's under package, lock version
<Scognito> bennyp, i've just installed it
<Scognito> aplaymidi wants a port (?)
<bennyp> hmmm
<swim> thundrcleeze, under package?
<CLucas916> i think im losing my mind. i can find all of the xmms plugins but i cant find xmms
<Scognito> is it so hard to play midi on linux???
<thundrcleeze> swim, sorry I was thinking of synaptic.  You could use that if you wanted.
<superkitty> hi all
<bennyp> no, but i've never done it before =)
<bennyp> so it will be hard untill we find the answer together
<heliolith> Clucas916: did you try sudo apt-get install xmms ?
<thundrcleeze> swim, otherwise there should be a command option, let me see if I can find it.
<Scognito> eh eh
<bennyp> perhaps you need to reload alsa after installing awesfx
<mebaran> Scognito: you need to dll asfxload
<CLucas916> heliolith, ya and i did apt-cache and its not there
<swim> thundrcleeze, hmm I think I would preffer command line on this
<superkitty> does Real PLayer play midis?
<mebaran> awesfx
<mebaran> no
<mebaran> try playmidi
<Scognito> playmidi: No playback device found.
<thundrcleeze> swim, okay, let me look.  Also, how did you get rid of the xserver to install the nvidia driver?
<heliolith> Clucas916: and did you reboot gnome?  (not sure that's necessary but would be my next guess)
<bennyp> it is because /dev/sequencer has not appeared
<CLucas916> that has nothing to do with it
<bennyp> try reloading alsa modules and snd-seq
<Scognito> bennyp, i have it
<bennyp> on gentoo i type /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Scognito> something similiar is on debian
<bennyp> maybe there is an equivalent in ubuntu
<Scognito> ok
<swim> thundrcleeze, mmm oh at the time xserver wasnt able to start because I changed xorg.conf to hav nvidia instead of nv and since I didnt have anything installed it couldnt find nvidia module
<Scognito> reloaded
<thundrcleeze> swim, oh, so you didn't install the driver?
<swim> thundrcleeze, I did after that yes
<bennyp> do you have the same error still, Scognito?
<Scognito> yes
<Scognito> btw i tried kmid from root
<thundrcleeze> swim, how did you go about that?  Did you apt-get it or did you get it from the nvidia site like me?
<Scognito> it starts, and "play" the file, but i got no sound
<bennyp> hmm
<Scognito> the progressbar is moving
<swim> thundrcleeze, apt-got it
<bennyp> you said the error was permission denied for /dev/sequencer, correct?
<swim> thundrcleeze, from warty repository
* tottinge wonders if protocol here is "one at a time"
<Scognito> bennyp, the permission are not a great problem
<Scognito> the problem for now is get sound... :)
<bennyp> but if root owns /dev/sequencer and no other users can use it...
<swim> does anyone know the command to lock version of certain packages so that when you run apt-get dist-upgrade those packages are not touched?
<jdub> swim: echo <packagename> hold | dpkg --set-selections
<Scognito> bennyp, for now i want to test by root, so i'm sure it is not a permission problem
<thundrcleeze> sorry I couldn't find it swim
<swim> thats cool thundrcleeze thx
<Scognito> with kmid i can select several devices
<dafox7> what can i use to test if my 3d acceleration work ?
<freedomla> hi, i'm trying to install linux on my powerpc, but i am having trouble booting from the cd
<Scognito> emu10k1 wavetable port [0...3]  ALSA
<jdub> dafox7: glxinfo
<thundrcleeze> what packages would I get to install the nvidia driver?
<Scognito> and emu10k1 mpu401 (UART) rawmidi 0
<bennyp> try them all
<swim> jdub, cool thank you... btw to keep the same nvidia driver packages I have now, Ill need to hold nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common kernel-image and what else?
<Scognito> wavetable0 is selected for now
<graymalkin> greets
<Scognito> trying others
<rellik> I'm working on nvidia now...  nvidia-glx-* worked for me
<graymalkin> got a ? about forwarding x11 or vnc on unbuntu
<graymalkin> anyone got an answer?
<tottinge> depends on the question  ....?
<graymalkin> ...tryin to get rid of all these damn monitors :/
<Cinder> whats wrong with Ubuntu
<Cinder> why does my clock take like 33.2mb of my memory
<bennyp> do you have these lines in etc/modules.conf?
<bennyp>  alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss
<bennyp>  alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss
<bennyp>  alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss
<bennyp>  alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss
<bennyp>  alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss
<bennyp> sorry bout spam
<_|Imanewbie|_> can anyone please help me with 4 lines of shell script?
<graymalkin> figured out how to install ssh d but, i'm a newbie with this
<Scognito> bennyp, yes
<Scognito> maybe now it is a problem of mixer?
<hams> can i run the live cd off an amd athlon machine?
<Scognito> i only get no sound but the progressbar is moving
* tottinge has a keyboard that only works in console, not in gdm -- was fine when running deb sarge, but after pointing at ubuntu and dist-upgrade, this is the only obvious problem.
<bennyp> it could be muted
<Scognito> bennyp, do you know what is the midi mixer?
* graymalkin is trying to forward x11 to a windows ssh using putty. is it easier to use vnc or synergy?
<bennyp> Scognito check this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736&highlight=%2Fdev%2Fsequencer
<mebaran> Evolution contact importation is not working for me
<tottinge> graymalkin: I always use cygwin Xwin.exe -query whateverhost  --- didn't know you could through putty.
<mebaran> it crashes when ever I try to add a contact or insert a vcard or change a preference
<mebaran> do I report the bug to ximian or to the ubuntu bugzilla
<heliolith> anyone: can anyone make sense of the error: "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio.  Error: Host error. after installing Audacity?
<thundrcleeze> brb
<CLucas916> can anyone think of a reason why xmms isnt in apt-cache but all the xmms plugins are?
<hams> is it possible to run the x86 LiveCD from a amd64 machine?
<mebaran> hams: I did
<mebaran> the amd64 install is sweet
<mebaran> no chroot
<mebaran> just hacked openoffice
<jdub> hams: but of course :)
<_|Imanewbie|_> can anyone please help me with 4 lines of shell script?
<jdub> hams: plus, you could test our new amd64 livecds for the devel branch
<caleb_> _|Imanewbie|_: try #bash
<Scognito> bennyp, ok
<bennyp> i hope you find what you were looking for?
<hams> jdub, willing to try it now if you got a place to download it
<_|Imanewbie|_> caleb_: thanks!
<bennyp> let me know if it works
<jdub> hams: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<swim> jdub, cool thank you... btw to keep the same nvidia driver packages I have now, Ill need to hold nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common kernel-image and what else?
<hams> jdub: under what dir
<bennyp> Scognito, you did modprobe snd-seq-oss?
<jdub> hams: hoary
<jdub> hams: just click daily-live and follow
<kbrooks> CLucas916, i know why.
<CLucas916> kbrooks, why
<Scognito> it is modprobed
<hams> jdub, current?
<swim> jdub? do you know?
<jdub> hams: yes
<kbrooks> CLucas916, ubuntu does not ship with m[\ players
<kbrooks> mp3
<jdub> swim: kernel and nvidia stuff, yes
<kbrooks> but
<hams> ok i'll be back in a couple hours with the results.
<swim> jdub and restricted modules or something?
<CLucas916> kbrooks, i know but i added mirrors and did apt-get update and it didnt come up
<bennyp> Scognito: this page has usefull info http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=emu10k1
<jdub> swim: try and see, just watch your upgrades
<kbrooks> usually enabling the universe repository will help
<swim> jdub, do you know what the name of that package Im thinking about is? restricted miodules or something?
<Scognito> bennyp, i'm downloading the sound fonts...it's 10mb and i'm waiting for proceed...
<kbrooks> kbrooks, did you enable the universe repoistory?
<Scognito> thnx in advance
<jdub> swim: apt-cache search restricted modules, you'll be able to find it yourself :)
<bennyp> ok. while you wait, read the page on the alsa site, it is very informative
<otter> hi
<bennyp> no problem, i love helping
<otter> i'm connecting here with ubuntu
<graymalkin> w00t
<bennyp> especially the section for debian (and thus ubuntu) users
<otter> livecd ran without a hitch
<thundrcleeze> Why is my refresh rate locked at 60hz when I can get 85 in windows for the same resolution?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: what is "hal" short for?  i can't find pertinent info on google.  i'm trying to understand how it works, so i can see whether there's a way to make it work apart from gvm, more like autofs.
<otter> thanks for ubuntu
<otter> is there documentation on running windows apps, like with wine, or?
<kbrooks> otter, no one here sells ubuntu cds
<otter> i'm not asking for cds
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: hardware abstraction layer, but that's a misnomer.
<otter> i have it running
<thenuke> otter: you're welcome, that's 9,99$ anything else for you?
<kbrooks> and by no one i mean absolutely no one
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks jdub
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it is optimally used by g-v-m
<kbrooks> on the dot
<BROKEN_LADDER> but gvm seems like a weird hack.
<jdub> it is not
<jdub> again, please start asking questions before making claims
<otter> i'd like to not go back to windows, so i'm looking for ways to run apps
<BROKEN_LADDER> it seems to be intimately tied to gui.
<jdub> g-v-m provides user-defined policy
<jdub> it is not
<magnon> otter: maybe you should try looking for replacements? what kind of apps?
<jdub> the daemon is not at all 'tied to gui'
<BROKEN_LADDER> it seems to have problems when more than one x server is using it.
<magnon> BROKEN_LADDER: jeff says, ask questions before making claims, that's just plain wrong
<jdub> it is configured by a gui
<BROKEN_LADDER> magnon: i didn't make a claim.
<Scognito> bennyp, i hope it is a sound font problem
<otter> there is one specialty app for a photo lens
<Scognito> but the download is slow...
<BROKEN_LADDER> the g in gvm is "gnome" no?
<magnon> an app for a photo _lens_?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, there are concurrency issues, it's currently designed for use on single-user machines
<BROKEN_LADDER> so gvm works fine even if i'm not running x?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: yes
<otter> remotereality.com
<bennyp> it wouldnt be soundfonts, you want the hardware synth (sblive wavetable) to render the sound
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: yes
<CLucas916> can anyone think of a reason why xmms isnt in apt-cache but all the xmms plugins are?
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<otter> it's a panoramic lens
<magnon> otter: Ah.
<kbrooks> CLucas916, damn it!
<otter> can ubuntu run wine?
<kbrooks> at least rtfm
<BROKEN_LADDER> i guess the concurrency issue isn't really it's fault though, since having to start extra x servers to have more than one user switch between x sessions is a bit of a terrible hack.
<magnon> otter: yeah, it can
<bennyp> copy the sound parts from /etc/modules.conf into /etc/modutils/alsa and run update-modules
<CLucas916> kbrooks, dude. thats not it
<otter> is wine the best option?
<kbrooks> read the ubuntu guide, CLucas916
<FLeiXiuS> otter, there is cedega, and wine-x
<thundrcleeze> but they both cost money, right?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: ... that's not the reason why there are concurrency problems, and no, multiple X servers for separate sessions is also not a terrible hack
<FLeiXiuS> otter, and also crossover
<magnon> otter: send the company an email and ask them for a linux version ;)
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: again, ask questions before making claims
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's quite a terrible hack.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a hack, pure and simple.
<CLucas916> omg. u think its because its not on the ubuntu cd that its not on another ubuntu mirror?
<jdub> it may not be what you are used to, but it is not a hack
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, STOOP!
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a total hack.  it's unnecessary and poor design.
<FLeiXiuS> BROKEN_LADDER, what is?
<kbrooks> STOP
<magnon> BROKEN_LADDER: why are you insulting?
<otter> thanks
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, no. it is not
<kbrooks> magnon, he is not
<thundrcleeze> Anyone know why my refresh rate is locked at 60hz when I can get 85 in windows for the same resolution?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you're not backing up your claims particularly well, and given past comments from you, i'm assuming you're misinformed again.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i'm logging into gdm, gnome should just present my gnome session to me on that same x server, and display the gdm again if i go to screen saver, or want to switch users.
<magnon> he is, it's free software that someone voluntarily did they're best to create
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: that's true, but that has nothing to do with the mechanics of the X servers involved
<magnon> and I think it's pretty arrogant to bash it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should work, terrible as this sounds, like the winxp login screen.
<rellik> anyone know how to set up a 2nd monitor?  under 'nvidia-settings' it only lists the CRT, but not the LCD
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not bashing it, it's just not mature yet.
<kbrooks> magnon, i decree that he is not
<FLeiXiuS> BROKEN_LADDER, whats wrong with opening another session?
<jdub> mature? dude.
<jdub> far out
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a hack.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it makes no sense.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you simply don't understand the architecture.
<sladen> BROKEN_LADDER: any chance you could  /nick broken_ladder   my eyes are hurting
<otter> back later
<jdub> it works very similarly to the windows xp login screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> i understand it well enough.
<Ex-Cyber> X is the most mature window system still in use today :P
<magnon> kbrooks: ok, repeatedly failing to understand it
<jdub> only it doesn't currently have all the gui chrome
<FLeiXiuS> jdub, stole what I was about to inform him of
<jdub> and it is more secure
<jdub> and X is vastly more mature than windows
<FLeiXiuS> BROKEN_LADDER, obviously not, your logic behind it is very well un clear and incertain..
<kbrooks> magnon, yes, he is.....
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: again, you need to ask questions to find out what you're talking about before making claims.
<Scognito> bennyp, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORKS
<Scognito> it was a sound fonts problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> you are opening up a new xserver for a new user to log in and use gnome.  that's reprehensibly bad design.
<jdub> no it's not
<magnon> wh?
<Scognito> bennyp, thank you a lot
<sladen> thundrcleeze: probably because your monitor doesn't return any information when asked what refresh-rates it supports.  Ubuntu has to just guess the lowest possible in that case
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, no it is not.
<magnon> that's pretty much intentional
<jdub> it's secure, it's the optimal model for X
<FLeiXiuS> BROKEN_LADDER, do you know how many security flaws there is with using the same session?
<thundrcleeze> sladen, is there any way to change that?
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER, /nick your name.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: would you like to ask questions about it so i can explain why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> if there are flaws, they should be fixed.
<kbrooks> FLeiXiuS, nnone?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: or would you like to continue making claims without being informed
<jdub> ?
<jdub> i can give you a great demonstration of the X architecture in action
<FLeiXiuS> BROKEN_LADDER, Hacking will always be there, its more secure and less vulnerable this way, dont complain to the Ubuntu Community, go straight to X and GNU!
<BROKEN_LADDER> one of the engineers working on beos once wrote a great detailed analysis on why x is so slow..
<FLeiXiuS> BROKEN_LADDER, we're not here to wipe your eyes of tears, that'll be your own doing.  If you want to cry about something go elsewhere.
<jdub> if you're willing to learn.
<zenrox> ya really
<BROKEN_LADDER> lemee google it.  it outlines these flaws.
<heliolith> I think I found the conflict with audacity, this thread shows a workaround for killing esd, but what functionality will I lose if esd is off?  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6551.html
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: which is unrelated to the issue you've raised.
<FLeiXiuS> kbrooks, nnone?
<bennyp> no problem scognito
<BROKEN_LADDER> an engineer with skills probably far exceeding the combined knowledge of everyone in here.
<bennyp> it works now?
<sladen> heliolith: try   esddsp
<magnon> heliolith: generally audio through GNOME will not play.
<Scognito> bennyp, yes
<magnon> but you can start it again whenever though
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: it's totally related.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: and those unrelated issues are rapidly being fixed.
<bennyp> sweeeeet
<magnon> right, I forgot esddsp
<Scognito> thank you a lot
<kbrooks> none
<heliolith> sladen: what's esddsp do?
<Scognito> :)
<sladen> heliolith: in  esound-client
<kbrooks> i made a typo
<BROKEN_LADDER> the issues are related.  he talks about this multiple x server issue.
<magnon> kbrooks: now, that's more like an insult.
<Scognito> i downloaded a super mario song and finally i can listen to it
<Scognito> :)
<sladen> heliolith: pipes accesses to  /dev/dsp  to esd instead
<bennyp> hahah wicked!
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's no reason a single x server is "insecure".  you have absolutely no basis or backup for that absurd statement.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: ok, do me a favour and listen for a bit, and run through this demonstration.
<BROKEN_LADDER> favor?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can do you a favor.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm listening
<jdub> install xnest
<bennyp> just gotta be like Dr. Spock
<BROKEN_LADDER> all ears
<bennyp> then all the answers come easy, when you take it piece by piece
<jdub> tell me when it's installed.
<Scognito> eh eh
<sladen> BROKEN_LADDER: (whilst it's installed would be a good time to lowercase your /nick ... as more than one person has pointed out, it is quite over-powering in here)
<tottinge> Uhoh.  My keyboard suddenly only works in console
<FLeiXiuS> sladen, it clearly points out his maturity level in the Linux Architechture
<tottinge> I was running sarge, then pointed apt/sources.list to ubuntu and dist-upgraded.
<tottinge> Seems to be the only problem I have now.....
<BROKEN_LADDER> lowercase letters are ugly.
<bennyp> ok good night all, happy hacking!
<BROKEN_LADDER> and since it's just my nick, and not lines of text, it shouldn't be that distracting.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why am i installing xnest?
<CLucas916> does anyone know a mirror where xmms is available?
<tottinge> Any suggestions?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: because we're doing a demonstration for you
<thundrcleeze> broken_ladder, you could change the font on your computer to an all-caps font...
<heliolith> sladen: so esddsp is not a program?  I looked for it in synaptic, all I find via google is some vague commands
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a hack.
<BROKEN_LADDER> people shouldn't use lowercase letters.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it is all entirely safe, i'm not asking you to do anything dangerous.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hate having to turn caps lock off in irc.
<caleb_> CLucas916: do you not like the newer music players?
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<sladen> heliolith: it's in  esound-clients   as, I mentioned above
<jdub> thundrcleeze: let's ignore the side issues, please.
<thundrcleeze> jdub, sure.
<CLucas916> caleb_, i prefer xmms
<BROKEN_LADDER> it would make it easier to find my way around the terminal if you could tell me why my arrow keys don't work whenever i start gnome.
<BROKEN_LADDER> at least until i change something, anything, in keyboard settings.
<jdub> don't know, sounds like a good bug for you to file.
<caleb_> CLucas916: thats cool.  I'm really liking muine and, at times, rhythmbox
<BROKEN_LADDER> my left key is being read as  XF86AudioPrev
<CLucas916> ahh finially i got it
<jdub> if anyone else wants to do the demo too, install xnest :-)
<sladen> broken...: what type of keyboard do you have?
* Ex-Cyber installs xnest
<CLucas916> any hoary users in here?
<jdub> CLucas916: always.
<Ex-Cyber> I already know what it's for, but I'm curious as to what you're going to do :)
<heliolith> sladen: so once I install via syna then restart gnome and it's good to go, or I need to configure it some?
<CLucas916> jdub, hows the stability?
<magnon> hoary is getting very good
<sladen> heliolith:  type   esddsp command-that-doesn't-use-esd
<magnon> it used to break a lot though
<BROKEN_LADDER> keyboard shortcuts are insanely buggy.
<sladen> heliolith: no restarting GNOME
<jdub> CLucas916: we're post upstream-version-freeze now, so the upgrade load is better now
<CLucas916> oh cool
<Transitdk> Question: Has anyone gotten APM to work with HP Pavilion Laptops? (view battery level to be specific) OR gotten the FN keys to work?
<heliolith> sladen so in my autolaunch icon thing I can type esddsp audacity instead of just typing audacity?
<sladen> broken: XF86AudioPrev is normally a special key on an extended keyboard.  What type of keyboard do you have?
<BROKEN_LADDER> xnest has unmet dependencies, which it didn't install.
<BROKEN_LADDER> for some reason.
<FLeiXiuS>  BROKEN_LADDER, dependencies, welcome to linux..
<jdub> erm, xnest has very simple dependencies
<jdub> are you running hoary, warty, warty with backports?
<thundrcleeze> sladen, I don't know if you got to this yet or not, but is there a way to change my refresh rate with a command or tool?
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: if you have anything other than 'insanely buggy' (specifics are good) to contribute, maybe we stand a chance of actually fixing it.
<daniels> thundrcleeze: xrandr -q to see what you support, then xrandr -r xx to change to that refresh rate.
<sladen> thundrcleeze: Computer->Settings->Display
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: (also, multiple X servers for different sessions is the right way to do things.  the only-ever-one-X-server perception is crack, and should die ASAP.  i say this as an X developer.)
<heliolith> sladen: do you use audacity?  your esddsp workaround worked great for getting rid of that error, but now normal mp3 files sound like pure staticky noise; any idea what my problem is now?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'd love to describe my x problems in detail.
<sladen> heliolith: no idea.  btw, which sound chipset do you have---some can only run at a particular bitrate+frequency
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe you could provide some feedback.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using the default dvorak keymap with some third level stuff for typing esperanto characters.
<heliolith> sladen: where do i find my sound/chipset?
<sladen> irssi need a /rename LUSER luser  option
<BROKEN_LADDER> everything seems to work fine, until i assign keyboard shortcuts, like mod4-right_arrow to do XF86AudioNext.
<Ex-Cyber> sladen: :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> then things go awry.
<heliolith> sladen: i'm happy to learn, but I'm a complete newbie to this stuff
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: now this is more productive, thank you
<CLucas916> whats a good cd/dvd burning program for gnome?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: i'd suggest filing this as a bug
<sladen> broken: interesting.  I'm still puzzled how the weird keys are generated
<BROKEN_LADDER> every time i start up, my arrow keys don't work, and instead they act like next and previous, causing rhythmbox, for instance, to do just that.
<CLucas916> i.e. not k3b
<jdub> CLucas916: none in ubuntu atm
<BROKEN_LADDER> they are third level keys.
<jdub> CLucas916: though graveman has just been uploaded into hoary universe
<CLucas916> wow
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can show a sample line from my xkb file.
<CLucas916> ok
<jdub> CLucas916: there are a number of projects working on it, but none are ready for release (or are in hoary)
<jdub> CLucas916: it's a nice black hole atm ;)
<jdub> CLucas916: but nautilus-cd-burner is great if you just want to do data cds
<CLucas916> lol
* magnon waits anxiously for coaster
<sladen> BROKEN_LADDER: can you file a buy, and upload your custom xkb, and some sample xev output before/after
<BROKEN_LADDER>     key <AD07> { [          g,  G, gcircumflex, Gcircumflex ]    };
<BROKEN_LADDER> this allows me to type  
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: please file this as a bug, that's where it will be most useful
<daniels> sladen: define the 'default dvorak keymap'.
<heliolith> what's the command to find out my sound chipset anyone?
* magnon files a bouy :)
<daniels> s/sladen/BROKEN_LADDER/
<BROKEN_LADDER> where and how?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: see the topic.
<FLeiXiuS> daniels, how's it going.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's the xkb dvorak file.
<CLucas916> whats ubuntu backports?
<daniels> FLeiXiuS: good thanks
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: that's useless to me.  how is it configured in xorg.conf?
<jdub> CLucas916: it's a misguided project to build hoary stuff against warty :|
<CLucas916> ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> it has nothing to do with xorg.conf
<FLeiXiuS> daniels, Yeah it's been a while since I communicated with yah on the forums.
<sladen> broken: "with some third level stuff" ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just the keymap i'm using.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: there are many ways to configure dvorak, some of them quite badly misguided (including 'dvorak')
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's done using xkb
<daniels> FLeiXiuS: hooray for being busy
<BROKEN_LADDER> acually, no i changed my xfree86 config file to using dvorak.  it just says dvorak instead of us or whatever.  so it uses the file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/dvorak
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see anything about filing bugs in the topic.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: first mistake.
<thundrcleeze> sladen, I don't see a computer->settings->display and daniels, In windows I can get 1280x1024 @85hz and here it only reports I can do it at 60, is there a way to force it or is it the driver that only supports 60?
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: (there's an FAQ in the topic)
<BROKEN_LADDER> this problem existed prior to that.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: try 'us(pc104)+dvorak(basic)'
<daniels> dvorak modifies existing symbol tables; it's not a complete replacement
<BROKEN_LADDER> try that where?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<BROKEN_LADDER> in the dvorak file?
<daniels> thundrcleeze: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 as root, and remove the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<BROKEN_LADDER> dude, what are you talking about?
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: no dude, in your config
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm using the default dvorak file that COMES with the distro.
<FX|Laptop> anyone here running hoary with ndiswrapper?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my x config has nothing to do with this.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this happened before i changed anything in my x config.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: yes it does.  if you want to argue with me on xkb stuff, that's great, but don't expect me to attempt to keep helping you.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this happened before i changed anything in xfree86 config.
<sladen> my apologies broken.  I've used /ignore for the first time ever on IRC, and that's getting on for 10years
<BROKEN_LADDER> are you not listening to me?
<CLucas916> is ncurses-devel in hoary?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this happened _before_ i changed xfree86
<BROKEN_LADDER> before
<BROKEN_LADDER> not after
<sladen> CLucas916: it's probably  ncurses5-dev  or something
<sladen> CLucas916: apt-cache search ncurses
<magnon> sladen: I'm getting there myself, my statistics are the same
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels: you want me to put that line in PLACE of the dvorak line?
<CLucas916> i did and theres nothing about ncurses-dev
<thundrcleeze> BROKEN_LADDER, I couldn't hurt to listen to them anyway and attempt what they suggest, could it?
<FX|Laptop> How can I get the networking settings to stay on reboot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm willing to give it a try if he'll tell me exactly where to put that line.  he already asked me about x.org config, which is weird since ubuntu currently uses xfree86
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: the developers live in hoary, remember.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i don't.
<sladen> CLucas916: libncursesw5-dev
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: then you need to make that clear, without being a jerk about it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.  sorry.  i'm not a developer.
<sladen> FX|Laptop: pop them in  /etc/network/interfaces
<sladen> FX|Laptop: what settings are you trying to get to survive?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: we know that. we don't know which version you're using.
<hikaru79> How can I (from command line, no synaptic), uninstall a program so that it's configuration files go with it? The equivalent of "Complete Removal" from Synaptic?
<BROKEN_LADDER> now in my xfree86 config, daniels, where would i put this line about the pc104(basic) or whatever.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: unless you tell us (which you now have).
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought you just told me hoary wasn't out yet.
<BROKEN_LADDER> my mistake.
<jdub> hoary is the devel branch.
<hikaru79> BROKEN_LADDER, it's not out yet officially, but you can still participate in the development version
<sladen> hikaru79: apt-get --purge remove package
<BROKEN_LADDER> i see.
<hikaru79> Just don't count on it working
<hikaru79> sladen, thanks :)
<sladen> hikaru79: you have to have the packaged installed to do that though
<Grev> evening all
<hikaru79> sladen, yup
* CLucas916 is upgrading to hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> here's what's in my xconfig daniels:     Option "XkbLayout"  "dvorak" / Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch,altwin:left_meta_win"
<BROKEN_LADDER> so replace dvorak with what you were just saying?
<daniels> with us(pc104)+dvorak(basic), yes
<hikaru79> Here's my problem: I installed a program that creates it's own directory and stuff in ~/. It made the directory the first time I installed it. But then, I removed the package and deleted the created directory. I deleted the package WITH --purge. However, if I try re-installing the package subsequent times, it refuses to re-make the directory it needs to make. I assume it thinks it's there from last time. How can I get it to start a new one?
<Pluk> yay just got my laptop to support Fn buttons and standby
<BROKEN_LADDER> but the second line is fine?
<Pluk> too bad the fglrx driver cant handle sleepmodes very well :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> you're an X developer daniels?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i read on some forum that i could just replace pc with dvorak, which works on the surface.  that's why i was so skeptical about this.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: probably, although it may cause problems, and yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay.
<swim> hay folks
<maximaus> 'ello
<jdub> "some forum" vs. "distro and upstream developer" -> hmm!
<cef> actually, I'm not sure I'd give daniels the title of X developer. X Meddler perhaps. *grin*
<swim> so for those who cannot use the new nvidia drivers/ubuntu packaged (6229), is there anyway to use the new kernels and use the previous nvidia packaged drivers? (6111)
* OddAbe19 is away: I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts... diddily dee... and so forth
<daniels> swim: not really, sorry
<daniels> swim: it would just be a horror to build two versions
<daniels> even though 6629 does have some quite massive problems
<swim> daniels, so Im just stuck with the older kernel? that sucks
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: depending on what you're attempting to bind, moving ralt to level3 shift and changing the altwin behaviour might break things badly
<daniels> swim: tell me about it :\
<BROKEN_LADDER> it now says     Option "XkbLayout" "us(pc104)+dvorak(basic)"
<swim> daniels, so my only hope is that newer nvidia kernels thus ubuntu packages will fix the problem ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's the way everything i've read says to do this.  it's even in the esperanto keymap file i found.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's to make right alt be altr
<BROKEN_LADDER> altgr
<BROKEN_LADDER> so  can type  by pressing right-alt-c
<BROKEN_LADDER> i also set mod4 to the win keys.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but those are also options in keyboard prefs in gnome..
<CLucas916> is bootsplash in hoary?
<daniels> swim: yeah.  apparently breaking older cards is a 'known issue' upstream, and they'll fix it in their next driver revision.
<swim> daniels, Im not even using an older card! nvidia is driver crazy or something
<daniels> swim: the joys of binary drivers, eh?
<swim> my card is a 2004 card
<jdub> hmm
<jdub> Joe Zicarelli in the house?
<daniels> swim: i think the biggest breakages were on tnt2, geforce2, and geforce4 mx440
<daniels> or mx400 or something
<swim> ive got a geforce4 440
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels: what am i _supposed_ to use for level3 besides right alt?
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: not sure
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack
<freedomla> hi can someone help me?
<CLucas916> freedomla, whats the prob
<freedomla> i couldn't boot from the ubuntu cd in my powerpc
<CLucas916> i dont think ubuntu is for ppc
<BROKEN_LADDER> so i should log out and back in now?
<freedomla> well i got this powerpc version of ubuntu, not the dell x86 one
<daniels> CLucas916: it works on powerpc, yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels: is it not relevant to you that this problem happened even when i had it set to the default, us?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i mean, are other people able to use keyboard shortcuts?
<CLucas916> daniels, oh i didnt know that
<ernesto> como estan todoss
<swim> how can I set a kernel do be default?
<swim> in menu.lst?
<ernesto> this chat is just in english?
<freedomla> do you think it might be something with my keyboard? Because when i turned on the mac, the cap/scroll/number lock lights flashed, and then went off, and after that, I couldn't get those lights back on again by pressing the lock keys
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: it seems to work for most everyone else
<freedomla> is it just like that for macs?
<mike_douglas> I need to connect to this smb share but when I open it in nautilus it says I don't have permission. How would I make Nautilus ask for username and password?
<ernesto> eh people
<ernesto> Im a ubuntu linux new user
<ernesto> I need some help
<ernesto> somebody can help me?
<sladen> ernesto: if you ask a question...
<ernesto> tell me
<sladen> ernesto: it's a little hard to answer if you don't ask a question first
<freedomla> can someone tell me whether my problem is in the keyboard or what?
<ernesto> ok
<ernesto> shot me
<sladen> freedomla: usb/ps, PPC/i386/amd64,  X or console?
<swim> how can I set a kernel do be default?  anyone??
<ernesto> PCC/i386/amd64
<ernesto> I listen something about amd64 procesors
<ernesto> Im Dominican
<sladen> ernesto: is your computer White with some fruit on the front, or gray and ugly?
<ernesto> sladen
<ernesto> I know about hardware computers
<freedomla> it's ppc 6500/275
<sladen> swim: edit /etc/grub/menu.lst && sudo update-grub
<ernesto> Im a tecnician
<mdz> swim: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ernesto> Im using a clone pc with 500mhz procesor
<swim> sladen, yes but edit to show what? how do I tell it to use a specific kernel
<swim> mdz same
<Arkainium> i don't understand the point of starting laptop mode.  the hard disk never spins down anyway because the disk is accessed every 5 seconds.
<ernesto> I have a ubuntu linux version
<BROKEN_LADDER> maybe somehow my keyboard is broken.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i mean it's like 6 years old.
<ernesto> Im not a advance linux user
<sladen> swim: the line that says 'default 0'  to be  'default N'
<BROKEN_LADDER> but when i set a shortcut say where F2 is "take a screenshot" and "alt-F2" is "go to workspace 2", it records the alt-F2 fine. But if i press alt-F2 from the desktop, it treats it like a pressed F2, and tries to take a screenshot.
<ernesto> but I know much things about hardware
<freedomla> sladen: so what's causing the problem?
<swim> sladen where N is the number of the entry in the list of kernels?
<ernesto> Im not using mac
<ernesto> os
<aperson> hello all
<sladen> Arkainium: how much RAM do you have, is it swapping?
<aperson> is there anybody who can help me get my soundcard to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> brb
<CLucas916> aperson, sure
<ernesto> aperson you need to download the packages
<CLucas916> aperson, what card
<aperson> it is...
<swim> ok anyone wanna help me get my audio running?
<Arkainium> sladen, i have 768mb.  still though, i disable my swap, i mounted /tmp as tmpfs.  i even tried stopping syslogd, cron, etc
<sladen> aperson: hopefully you shouldn't need to download packages...
<aperson> a seal 4 channel sound card
<aperson> I better not
<aperson> since my linux box has no internet connection
<aperson> and I have dailup
<Arkainium> sladen, the kernel is saving the dirty buffers... i tried setting laptop_mode in /proc/sys/vm but it doesn't stick.
<sladen> Arkainium: there's a /proc/sys option you can write to, to display which disk-access caused the spin-up.  I can't remember the option, Google will
<swim> is there an audio setup wiki for ubuntu anyone??
<aperson> I have done the register-0.8 bit to no avail
<TechPepsi> is there any screenshots on this distro
<Arkainium> sladen, it's /proc/sys/vm/block_dump, how do you watch it though? i disabled syslog and klogd
<sladen> TechPepsi: distrowatch I think has tonnes.  Other people have done reviews
<TechPepsi> whats the link
<sladen> Arkainium: watch -n 1 'dmesg | tail'  or something
<aperson> any ideas on what I need to do?
<TechPepsi> I gto like 5 x86 and 5 for mac
<TechPepsi> what come with ubuntu when ya install?
<swim> is there an audio setup wiki for ubuntu anyone please? My audio is not working
<aperson> heh
<aperson> seems to be a bigger problem than I thought then
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay i fixed my problem in a roundabout way.
<ernesto> I need to read some manuals of linux
<aperson> well, I'll be back probally tommorrow for help
<swim> argh I need sound
<BROKEN_LADDER> where does gvm mount things?
<tottinge> Can I get help with an XFree86 problem?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ask your question tottinge
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's the only way anyone can help.
<thenuke> swim: google your sound card and debian for starters
<tottinge> My keyboard is standard 104, /dev/psaux (ms natural)  -- works fine in console, but not gdm or xdm.
<thenuke> swim: and ofcourse search the forums too
<tottinge> Note: I was running straight debian, and it was fine in gdm/xdm.  I set /etc/apt/sources.list to ubuntu, dist-upgrade, and now this.
<TechPepsi> does the ubuntu distro work with airport card
<tottinge> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 -- no joy.
<tottinge> what might I try next?
<nevyn> daniels: so I've installed ubuntu.
<nevyn> daniels: but I think this machine is dodgy
<daniels> tottinge: er, keyboards aren't on /dev/psaux, they're mice
<daniels> nevyn: oh?
<thenuke> TechPepsi: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10860&highlight=airport "airport ( not the extreme ) is autodetected in ubuntu and works like a charm... "
<tottinge> Sorry -- mind went south (too many trips through dpkg-reconfigure) I mean ti's on PS/2 port.
<nevyn> daniels: Cyrix 686 PR200
<daniels> tottinge: i have no idea -- i've never heard of a keyboard that just stopped working before
<TechPepsi> only for the ap card and not extreme
<daniels> nevyn: isn't that implied?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tottinge: i also have an ms natural and tons of problem.
<tottinge> It still works in console, not in gdm, xdm.
<BROKEN_LADDER> s
<BROKEN_LADDER> i give up on getting shortcuts working.
<mindphasr> tottinge: What does your keyboard input device options say in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll be setting keyboard shortcuts and all of a sudden it starts reading arrow keys as 0x66 instead of left or whatever.
<swim> thenuke, I just need to know the common proccess to get sound up...
<BROKEN_LADDER> why xf86config-4?
<nevyn> is there an easy way to get from a custom install to a minimal gui?
<daniels> nevyn: sudo aptitude install '~tubuntu-desktop'
<tottinge> Section "InputDevice"
<tottinge>         Identifier      "Default Keyboard"
<tottinge>         Driver          "keyboard"
<tottinge>         Option          "CoreKeyboard"
<tottinge>         Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"
<tottinge>         Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"
<tottinge>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<tottinge> EndSection
<daniels> or maybe just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> I think I'll try the Dell laptop suspend fix.  What does the kernel option "nolapic" do?
<BROKEN_LADDER> google that term?
<thenuke> swim: what soundcard do you have then
<swim> thenuke, it uses driver snd_intel_8something um hold on
<swim> oh 8x0
<tottinge> mindphasr: exactly the same as my other (working) libranet debian box.
<Guardiann> swim you using warty or hoary
<swim> Guardiann, hoary
<mindphasr> tottinge: Any errors in /var/log/XFree86.0.log?
<Guardiann> did it work in warty
<swim> Guardiann, I havent used warty in a very long time, I dont remember
<Guardiann> you have a sis system?
<swim> I think so... laptop
* tottinge double checks
<monra> just got one of those free pressed CDs from my school. i've always wanted to be a linux user but found many of the programs (flash, 3ds max) can't be used in linux (except with crossover office, but it still doesn't support the latest versions).  furthermore, some hardware on the pc doesn't work with linux because there aren't any drivers available (wifi card, video card).  anybody want to tell me otherwise? :) i'll be glad to hear from you
<Guardiann> bekieve it or not Try to disable your on board modem in your setup
<tottinge> mindphasr: none.
<swim> Guardiann, me?
<Guardiann> then reboot
<Guardiann> yep swim you
<swim> Guardiann, ermm I have no idea how to do that
<nevyn> monra: clearly you don't want to be a linux user enough...
<Guardiann> when you rebbot your machine should tell you what key you need to push to run the setup
<Guardiann> mine was f2
<mindphasr> tottinge: Does your caps lock lights go on and off in X?
<Guardiann> if it doesnt say google for the info
<mindphasr> monra: Then why do you want to be a linux user?
* tottinge checks....
<swim> Guardiann, are you talking about disabling in bios? I dont have that option in my bios
<crimsun> swim: I am now. What's up?
<tottinge> I also notice that X takes longer to come up than I expected.
<tritium> anybody know why acpi_irq_isa=7 is needed to enable sound on some Dell laptops?
<tottinge> mindphasr: No, no lights.
<Guardiann> hmmm you should
<ernesto> crimsun are you
<ernesto> Dionys
<Guardiann> i was having the sound problem on my vaio with hoary
<crimsun> ernesto: come again?
<mindphasr> monra: We arn't here to turn you into a linux user.  Go elsewhere if you want someone to convince you to use linux because frankly, i don't really care if you use linux.
<swim> crimsun, whats up, uh I took care of it thanks :) was wondering how to deal with holding nvidia packages...
<crimsun> tritium: broken irq routing with acpi for those bioses.
<mindphasr> tottinge: Does X even start?
<TechPepsi> will this distro ruin an ibook?
<monra> mindphasr because i believe in opensource.. makes much more sense.
<crimsun> swim: sudo aptitude hold <packages>
<Guardiann> i found that its the kernal that is having trouble with on board devices i disabled my modem and away went the sound
<swim> crimsun, now Im trying to get sound working... ive got a r3000z laptop, which uses snd-intel8x0 any ideas?
<tottinge> mindphasr: I get the login screen and the mouse is live.
<tritium> crimsun, I see.  So I need that, regardless of kernel version?
<tritium> I wonder why I never needed it on Debian.
<mindphasr> monra: What do you want us to tell you? You only want to use closed source applications and they dont run in linux.
<crimsun> tritium: at least for current 2.6
<tritium> crimsun, thanks
<Guardiann> swim what brand is an r3000x laptop
<mindphasr> tottinge: That is very strange..I don't know what the deal is there
<crimsun> swim: that's not nearly enough info to assist in debugging.
<swim> Guardiann, hp/compaq
<tritium> crimsun, I can't seem to find the wiki page where I originally saw that fix.
<tottinge> mindphasr: gdm responds to mouse events -- I can use 'actions' menu.
<swim> crimsun, I dont know how to setup audio in ubuntu... so I dont know how to give you more info...
<crimsun> tritium: search for hardwaresupport for laptops
<monra> oh ok, thanks anyway
<Guardiann> ok well i would give it a try but whatever
<tottinge> Oh, looky there... it's running an old kernel (2.4.22)
<tottinge> Hmmm.....
<crimsun> swim: /join #flood, cat /proc/asound/cards
<tritium> crimsun, yeah, I think it's gone now
<swim> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/231528
<tottinge> What is the "normal" kernel version for warty?
<crimsun> tottinge: 2.6.8.1
<ernesto> ey I need help
<EvolutionR>  I have this a.deb package need to remove in order to install b.deb but what is the command?
<crimsun> tritium: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops still exists.
<mindphasr> EvolutionR: dpkg -r or apt-get remove
<tritium> crimsun, yeah, thanks.  That's not the original page that described the fix.
<tritium> It's okay, though.
<tritium> I'll read bugzilla, bug #1254
<crimsun> ernesto: please state the issues then
<EvolutionR> mindphasr: thanks
<crimsun> swim: and what does using gnome-volume-control give you?
* tottinge quickly upgrades to 2.6.8.1
<swim> crimsun, hmm Playback only shows PCM
<crimsun> swim: is it using the oss mixer? select Change Device
<crimsun> swim: make sure it's using the ALSA mixer
<swim> crimsun, it was using oss now I changed it to alsamixer how should I test it?
<swim> op
<swim> works :")
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to use samba over an ssh tunnel?
<ernesto> I have a problem with mozzila
<swim> awesome crimsun thank you :)!
<ernesto> with the pluggin shockwaveflash
<EvolutionR> I have this error on startup screen on Ubuntu 1)modprobe:FATAL:Error inserting pciehp(/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko) Operation not permitted 2) same with the error but with "shpchp". What's this how can I remove this annoying error message?
<ernesto> I have the same error in my pc
<ernesto> what is tha
<ernesto> that
<EvolutionR> ernesto: I'm not alone :)
<HrdwrBoB> put pciehp
<ernesto> yes
<Bisclaveret> i just got my cd's.. they look good but something's fishy when i installed :(
<crimsun> swim: wasn't that simple? :-)
<swim> sure was !
<HrdwrBoB> in /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist
<ernesto> I want to know what is that?
<HrdwrBoB> ernesto: it's loading pci hot plug drivers
<HrdwrBoB> but your hardware does not support it
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BootHotPlugErrors  see that page
<zenrox> modules.blacklist??
<ernesto> thanks
<Bisclaveret> why did the installer (when run with linux noapic nolapic) stall forever when it was setting up/getting info on IDE devices?
<HrdwrBoB> sorry /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<HrdwrBoB> not .d
<zenrox> Bisclaveret, try just a normal boot
<EvolutionR> HrdwrBoB: thanks for the info!
<swim> crimsun, you wouldnt happen to know why audacity says this when I start it up: There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer  would you?
<cswanson> evening all
<Bisclaveret> zenrox: it did the same thing when i just pressed enter on the screen
<zenrox> Bisclaveret,  then try just one of the commands
<crimsun> swim: esd grabs /dev/dsp, and audacity needs access to it.
<Bisclaveret> it stalled forever, then it completed the installation.. but now when i reboot, it takes forever for the thing to start (i stare at a blinking cursor for 15 seconds or so) then i see GRUB... then 20 seconds later Loader Version 1.5, then 30 seconds after that Loading GRUB or whatever... then the thing just sits there
<crimsun> swim: so before you run audacity, make sure you `pkill esd'
<Bisclaveret> my hd led indicator on the case is full on, but the access led on the hd itself isn't doing anything
<EvolutionR> HrdwrBoB: But I have another error on ubuntu when on startup screen. Synchronising clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org *failed* I dont want to synchronise my clock!
<ernesto> I have another problem
<magnon> why would you _not_ want to sync the clock?
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> i love it to sync
<ernesto> I have a friend that wants to enter to this channel
<Neo_654> Bisclaveret: Was that off a reboot?  And also does they system seem to be majorly slow once things are running accessing the drive?
<ernesto> but I dont know the name of this channel
<magnon> ernesto: #ubuntu
<zenrox> #ubuntu
<crimsun> ernesto: #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<tottinge> mindphasr, crimsun --- the kernel upgrade did it.  I have keyboard now.
<magnon> crimson wins the support price
<tottinge> Thanks much.
<magnon> *prize
<crimsun> magnon: rather, the ubuntu community.
<Bisclaveret> that was after a complete power cycle, and .. things don't start. i just sit there with loading GRUB on my screen
<HrdwrBoB> EvolutionR: I can help you disable, it, but why not
<ernesto> thanks crimsun
<Neo_654> Bisclaveret: Is this the first time this has done this?
<randabis> I got us a new ubuntu recruit :p
<magnon> crimsun: it's not like my support prize involves any honor or benefit at all anyway ;)
<Bisclaveret> also, i'm quite the linux newb ;) i fooled around slightly with mandrake 9.2 but couldn't really get into it on account of my modem being majorly unsupported. now that i have a hardware modem i hope it should be better
<randabis> he's dist-upgrading to hoary right now hehe
<Bisclaveret> neo: this is the first install, yes
<EvolutionR> HrdwrBoB: how pls! this annoys me, it takes some time to put into my desktop!
<EvolutionR> too boot
<Neo_654> First time seeing it what I mean is first time seeing this problem...  Reason I ask was I just had something like this this past weekend.
<Necrosan> http://ubuntuguide.org
<Necrosan> read it and stfu
<zenrox> or rtfm
<Bisclaveret> i'm thinking the installer is broken on my hardware or my harddrive is just trashed :p
<thundrcleeze> No need to be rude, Necro.
<Necrosan> When people demand help I demand satisfaction.
<thundrcleeze> But thanks for the link.
<Necrosan> :)
<daniels> Necrosan: be polite.  it's embodied in the ubuntu code of conduct.
<ernesto> Bisclaveret
<daniels> Necrosan: which are the rules this channel operates by.
<EvolutionR> HrdwrBoB: tell me how to disable this sychronising clock ntp.ubuntulinux.org my startup screen? need help!
<magnon> EvolutionR: I ask again - why don't you want it to sync?
<ernesto> I have the same problem with a hard disk
<ernesto> here
<Neo_654> Bisclaveret: the next time you reboot go into your bios and check to see how fast it discovers the HDD.  That was my issue and then I reformated it and and now can't format it back cause it is trash I was just seeing it at the begining of dieing a slow and painfull death.
<ernesto> that happen when the fist boot sector is busted
<Ex-Cyber> magnon: if I read it right, to speed up boot time
<thundrcleeze> Does ubuntu default to not showing your non-linux hdds, or is there something screwed up with it?
<sladen> EvolutionR: sudo update-rc.d -f remove ntp
<thundrcleeze> Wait, it probably doesn't have ntfs reading as a default package, right?
<Bisclaveret> it kinda sucks because i have a really old system and i can only have 1 HD in at a time (only 3 molex connectors)
<Necrosan> Bisclaveret: get a new PSU?
<Bisclaveret> otherwise i would try to use a windows bootdisk and do a reformat of the drive
<Neo_654> Bisclaveret: thats what splitters are for.
<Bisclaveret> necro: id' have to modify my case for that.. and it would be pretty cramped
<ernesto> is a good option
<Bisclaveret> MATX power supply in a minitower right now. it's an old eMachines etower 566^i2
<zenrox> bis just get anthoer psu and plug it in and turn it on set it on top
<Skullripp> ernesto
<ernesto> tell me
<ernesto> dont dare to speak spanish here
<Bisclaveret> 120w psu and i've no idea how it's powering a cdrwiter, HD, 2 usb devices, and my geforce 2
<swim> crud gconf crashes at start...
<Neo_654> Bisclaveret: You can get a splitter for Radio Shack or anyplace like that to solve the molex problem.  But if your Bois has troulbe seeing your HDD you may not want to reformat cause it won't be able to format the HDD.
<Skullripp> and who wanted to speak spanish
<swim> hmm starts as root from cli
<Bisclaveret> my bios can detect it fine.. it's.. .a Quantum Fireball Lct 15. 7.5gig
<ernesto> just is a warning
<dnielsen> yay,, array-3 cd..
<Bisclaveret> yeah i know, Quantums suck] 
<Neo_654> Ok then the first sector could be messed up.
<Skullripp> so what's up?
<ernesto> bisclavert
<ernesto> you can try to install mandrake in the harddrive
<Bisclaveret> wouldn't the repartitioning and formatting fix that? beh. i could try to stick it in my 386 and attempt a low-level format
<ernesto> I tried that with a hard disk
<ernesto> the hard drive worked
<Bisclaveret> would take forever but my 386's bios can do lowlevel formats and interleave disks
<Skullripp> ernes
<Skullripp> pepe
<ernesto> tell me
<Ex-Cyber> Bisclaveret: I often hear that most modern HDs fake the low-level format because the hardware needed to do the low-level format only exists at the factory (cf. CD-R pregroove)
<HrdwrBoB> 386
<HrdwrBoB> yowsers
<ernesto> windows user
<EvolutionR> HrdwrbBoB: ????
<Bisclaveret> heh.. i've only been a windows user since 98 or so >.> i'm a dos-man
<sladen> Ex-Cyber: correct
<ernesto> ey sladen I need to upgrade my mozilla navigator
<ernesto> with the shockwave plugin
<Skullripp> pepe
<ernesto> what you know about it
<ernesto> motherfucker
<Bisclaveret> Ex-Cyber: when i upgraded my 386dx to use IDE devices last year i had to LLF my new 120mb seagate
<EvolutionR> anyone knows how to disable the ntp.ubuntulinux.org *Fail* it took a few minutes to log in because of that thing? anyone????
<ernesto> what you want
<ernesto> windowsniano
<Skullripp> gay take it easy
<jdub> ernesto: keep it nice please.
<HrdwrBoB> 16:08 < sladen> EvolutionR: sudo update-rc.d -f remove ntp
<EvolutionR> ernesto: u have the Synchronising ntp.ubuntulinux.org *fail* on ur Ubuntu startup screen????
<ernesto> ey everybody the user Skullripp is using microsoft windows in this channel
<swim> crimsun, hmm seems that the setting in gnome-volume-control is not saved at boot its back to oss
<HrdwrBoB> ernesto: they are allowed
<Bisclaveret> if anyone wants a slightly failing ST-225 halfheight, ST-412 interface, they can have it. had to get rid of it because the motor for driving the platters is starting to fail. it's losing RPM's randomly, thus making you reboot the computer and spewing trash all over the hd, but no media errors
<ernesto> jdub pardon me but that user is bothering me
<swim> crimsun, no thats not it... it starts muted
<Bisclaveret> i'm using win2kpro >.>
<EvolutionR> sorry I did not see it thanks
<Bisclaveret> up until last week i was using winme ;)
<jdub> Bisclaveret: ouch. good move. ;)
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<ernesto> winme is the best windows
<HrdwrBoB> I have 3 5RU pentium 2s here someone can take away
<HrdwrBoB> but you have to carry them
<Bisclaveret> i dunno. i liked winME. it was functional
<ernesto> when the kernel is go down
<Lovechild> wow this was ugly, to get Muine working in Hoary I had to force it and link the flac lib to the old version... just nasty
<Bisclaveret> people were amazed at my ability to constantly get 1 week+ uptime from it
<ernesto> the video continue
<Skullripp> ernes say your own opinion
<Bisclaveret> "OMFG j00 have to reboot every 40 minutestst"
<Ex-Cyber> Bisclaveret: something like that :)
<magnon> you actually liked winme? :)
<ernesto> you can give your opinion
<sladen> EvolutionR: it's probably DHCP taking so long.  Probably because you wifi/DHCP is broken
<ernesto> you used that version of windows
<Lovechild> I haven't used Windows since 98, but that wasn't a half bad release to be honest, aside the crashing it did what it was supposed to
<ernesto> you know everything about windows
<Bisclaveret> magnon: never really had a lot of experience with NT-based stuff and i've used win95 OSR and winME for a while now
<Skullripp> you love ms
<ernesto> you can work with Bill gates
<Bisclaveret> and i have a lot of "legacy" devices and older computers that i needed backwards compatibility with
<ernesto> you know everything about it his products
<jdub> this is rapidly shifting off-topic, dudes
<EvolutionR> HrdwrBoB: I can't seem to surf internet (DSL) on Gnome 2.8 (ubuntu) warthy? I use adsl-start it showed status connected! but I click my Firefox webbrowser to try surf www.google.com or etc...cannot "Stil Resolving" I use a Aztech 305E (router) DSL modem
<EvolutionR> sladen: which one are u refering to?
<Skullripp> ernes
<ernesto> tell me
<Skullripp> i gotta go
<ernesto> why
<swim> anyone happen to know what this means when I try to run amarok: Socket-path is not a link or a directory: /home/joshua/.kde/socket-penguin-water
<Bisclaveret> 8088 running IBM Personal DOS 3.0, GEM 286 running MS-DOS 5.0, AMD 386dx-40 running 6.22, 133mhz pentium running win95 osr, and this computer that used to have winme on it
<Skullripp> i have to do something
<sladen> EvolutionR: why your computer is taking long to boot  (btw  Ctrl-C will cancel the timeout if you're in a hurray)
<EvolutionR> sladen: :) ok !
<Bisclaveret> it's not that i love MS, it's that thats what i have ;)
<Skullripp> byeeee
<EvolutionR> sladen: I can't seem to surf internet (DSL) on Gnome 2.8 (ubuntu) warthy? I use adsl-start it showed status connected! but I click my Firefox webbrowser to try surf www.google.com or etc...cannot "Stil Resolving" I use a Aztech 305E (router) DSL modem
<Bisclaveret> gad i hate chatzilla X.x
<EvolutionR> I even try to of the disable "IpV6" mentioned on the ubuntu forum
<magnon> Bisclaveret: I admire you ;)
<EvolutionR> but failed to surf internet
<Bisclaveret> heh. i'm more of a hardware person :p i can't code a lick unless it's in GW-BASIC or COBOL :p but i can troubleshoot and repair a NIC or make a covox soundcard for LPT1
<Cam-> how do i play WMV files?
<Bisclaveret> though it's been a while since i was in school and i've forgotten things :(
<sladen> EvolutionR: this is the reason that NTP is timing out---your internet connection is broken!
<EvolutionR> sladen: how to connect then? my dsl worked on WindowXP
<sladen> EvolutionR:
<goofykinky> hile, can anyone tell me how do i configure my usb devices for not run on my start up?
<swim> is there some specific way to setup gtk themes? (not gkt2.0) but gtk...
<DeepSpaceAnt> guys anyone else here have a 9700 pro
<DeepSpaceAnt> that is detected as a 9500 pro
<DeepSpaceAnt> im getting worse preformace than a 9600 pro under same ubuntu /drivers
<DeepSpaceAnt> i dunno why
<Necrosan> DeepSpaceAnt: install ati drivers
<daniels> Necrosan: that is with fglrx
<Jogariga> how can i install ethereal using apt-get?
<daniels> fglrx is the only driver ever with the 9700/9500 problem, and the free driver doesn't accelerate 3D on r3xx/r4xx
<Necrosan> daniels: ah. i have no ati cards nor a pc, so :)
<thundrcleeze> When I'm trying to ./configure something what does this mean: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Britt> has anyone with centrino wifi had any probs lately?
<thundrcleeze> Britt: nope, don't have it, sorry.
<Britt> as in, my wifi isn't showing up any more :(
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ alien -d mplayer.rpm
<smogger914> Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<sladen> Britt: is the question  ''I'm having problems with ...'' ?
<smogger914> how do u fix that
<sladen> smogger914: fakeroot alien foo.rpm
<Britt> sladen, well it just dissapeared with an update a week ago or so
<sladen> Britt: update from what to what?
<smogger914> doesnt work
<Britt> from hoary to newest hoary
<smogger914> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<sladen> Britt: okay.  was this the  2.6.10.something kernel upgrade?
<sladen> smogger914: sudo apt-get install fakeroot
<BROKEN_LADDER> why don't i have smbmount in ubuntu?
<Britt> sladen, not sure ... didn't have time to look into it at the time
<Britt> sladen, probably a good guess, i hadn't updated in a while
<smogger914> thanx
<thundrcleeze> When I'm trying to ./configure something what does this mean: "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" ?
<Britt> dmesg reports: eth1: Firmware 'ipw211-1.2.fw' not available or load failed
* regeya blinks
<regeya> there's this perl module needed by intltool, see, and that perl module is called XML::Parser
* regeya runs
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ fakeroot alien -i mplayer.rpm
<smogger914> mkdir: cannot create directory `mplayer-1.0pre6': File exists
<smogger914> mkdir: cannot create directory `mplayer-1.0pre6/debian': File exists
<smogger914> arrggg
<thundrcleeze> So I should try and apt-get it, regeya?
<regeya> apt-cache search for it
<Dethread> ahoi
<regeya> hn
<regeya> hm even
<thundrcleeze> I don't see it.
<regeya> libxml-parser-perl - Perl module for parsing XML files <- maybe?
<thundrcleeze> Ah ha.
<regeya> BINGO!
<thundrcleeze> Thanks, regeya, I'll try that
<regeya> or not
<vj> can anyone help me install ubuntu, live cd works perfect
<thundrcleeze> Or not?
<regeya> hm.
<Dethread> vj: put in install cd, follow directions, enjoy
<regeya> I dunno.  give it a shot
<vj> dethread have done the normal and it installs but does not function right
<Dethread> how so?
<vj> well i have 4 iso's sent by ubuntu to me, none of them installs properply, i cannot access half of the applications, while ubuntu live cd works perfect
<thundrcleeze> The LiveCD could really use an install script, I think.
<Dethread> vj, tried downloading the iso?
<vj> fc3, suse 9.2, mandrake 10.1 .......works perfect
<vj> yes i have downloaded twice from the net and i have in all 6 iso copies
<vj> and i am sure nothing wrong with my system as i can boot a lot of distro's
<Dethread> hm, when you say "accessing packages", are you referring to the cd or online repositories?
<swim> hay do you guys use anything to burn data to dvds?
<stuNNed> is gstreamer lame plugin avail?
<Supplicium> can you switch from gnome to kde in ubuntu?
<techn9ne> swim: nautilus
<techn9ne> Supplicium: yes
<Supplicium> how?
<techn9ne> umm download the kde packages via apt-get
<vj> for example, i cannot access the applications
<techn9ne> sudo apt-get install kde i think
<swim> techn9ne, cool, ive been mainly a kde user so i used k3b in the past
<regeya> Marcel Gagn
<vj> i cannot set up the network, cannot detect the network card
<techn9ne> swim: you can use k3b in gnome
<Supplicium> how do i go about doing that, im new to linux sorry :P
<regeya> 5 more LJ surveys; wonder if they'll list COoking with Linux in each one, and if I'll ever feel like giving it a rating other than 1.
<vj> cannot see my ntfs partition
<Dethread> hmmm
<Dethread> I had to set mine up manually in the fstab
<techn9ne> Supplicium: ok if you're a newbie goto computer->system configuration->Synaptic package manager and search for kde
<vj> well i think i will wait for the next release of ubuntu
<swim> techn9ne, yah but i allways seem to have issues when I try ... like now it cant find cdrdao, and it doesnt seem to see my external usb dvd burner anyways
<Dethread> yeah, just a few more months
<regeya> the next release of ubuntu will be awesome
<Supplicium> tech9ne: thx alot.
<Dethread> aye
<techn9ne> swim: i dunno i dont use k3b. gnome ufrotunatley doesnt have a cd burning utility on the same level as k3b.
<vj> i how do you know regeya
<swim> hay is there anything like a gtk+qt engine that will make qt apps use gtk themes?
<magnon> there's something over at freedesktop.org I think
<regeya> vj: because I've installed things from the next release (not recommended) and things that are broken in warty actually *work*
<regeya> ;-)
<magnon> but it's not finished
<vj> ok
<techn9ne> you can get gnome themes that look like kde
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ fakeroot alien -i mplayer_1.0pre6-1.20041114_i386.deb
<smogger914> dpkg-deb: failed to create directory: Permission denied
<smogger914> dpkg: error processing mplayer_1.0pre6-1.20041114_i386.deb (--install):
<smogger914>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<smogger914> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smogger914>  mplayer_1.0pre6-1.20041114_i386.deb
<regeya> AAAAAAAAAAAAA
<smogger914> how u fix that
<techn9ne> ubuntu prob. runs gnome better than kde
<vj> i have heard they are installing a graphical install
<magnon> smogger914: why do you install the rpm?
<smogger914> how else u do it
<techn9ne> smogger914: run that command using sudo
<magnon> or, what are you doing using alien
<vj> plus a new set up icons
<smogger914> how do u do it
<Dethread> smogger914, get the deb or compile yourself
<magnon> mplayer is in Hoary universe/multiverse
<regeya> well, ubuntu is sorta *gnome-centric*
<Dethread> "sorta"
<Dethread> haha
<regeya> so naturally gnome is a bit more polished on ubuntu
<regeya> heh
<regeya> sorry Dethread
<vj> yeah, they have dedicated themself to it
<magnon> and good reasons so :)
<Dethread> ;)
<techn9ne> mepis / suse are kde main kde distros i think
* regeya keeps meaning to try mepis
<magnon> depends how long suse will stay kde centric only though, after novell
<smogger914> how do u do it
<vj> well i am using yoper now, and it been on the system since the last 15 days now, really fast as they say
<magnon> nld is gnome already
<regeya> true that
<techn9ne> i dunno kde annoys me
<Supplicium> are there any sweet themes for gnome like transparentcy and other cool looking stuff?
<techn9ne> and seems slow
<magnon> smogger914: put "sudo" in front of the command
<regeya> o_O
<techn9ne> Supplicium: http://art.gnome.org
<thundrcleeze> Is just ubuntu's liveCD based on MEPIS or is it the whole thing?
<techn9ne> the next version of gnome supports transparency but i dont know if this one does
<Supplicium> kk thx.
<techn9ne> thundrcleeze: its based on gnoppix
<techn9ne> i mean knoppix
<vj> well ubuntus live cd is based on gnoppix
<regeya> kde seems fast these days to me *shrug* then again I'm using a gnome-centric desktop these days, so the technically-better-and-faster-but-horrible-UI must not appeal to me anymore. :-/
<magnon> GNOME 2.10 has transparent panels and applets
<thundrcleeze> Because when you boot it it says "Welcome to MEPIS LiveCD!"
<vj> is it so,,, i am in doubts now mepis ?
<heliolith_> can anyone tell me how to run a gdesklet install file that ends in .bin?
<jdub> magnon: GNOME 2.2 had the same fake transparency hacks ;)
<jdub> magnon: the applet support is improved, however
<vj> regeya have you tried yoper
<jdub> nothing supports real transparency sanely
<regeya> no
<magnon> jdub: it's kinda unusable without transparent applets, so I wouldn't call it a feature until now ;)
<heliolith_> do i need to rename the extension to python extension to make it work?
<stuNNed> where can i get gstreamer lame encoder plugin for ubuntu?  dangit :(
<magnon> but no, it's not real
<vj> well try it, it's got the best of all distros
<regeya> hm.
<vj> and it is really fast
<jdub> magnon: a number of the applets have supported it well, there's just been a concerted effort to fix the rest.
<magnon> which is half of the applets I use regularily :)
<magnon> oh well
<magnon> high hopes for panel 3, eh? :)
<magnon> I was hoping to help davyd out with that stuff soon
<heliolith_> what's the normal file extension for a python script?
<vj> to name it, kudzo, sax2, slackware packet management, apt-get/synaptic, base systen from scratch, they even have there own repositories
<Dethread> heliolith_, py
<heliolith_> ty
<Dethread> I think
<nevyn> arrg I hate this cpu.
<swim> i love my cpu ;)
<regeya> I'm indifferent about mine
<swim> especially with ubuntu hoary amd64! hell yah
<tritium> Way cool -- suspend-to-disk works on my C840!
<funk> Yeah, python ext = .py
<nevyn> cyrix 686 MII
<nevyn> there's a reason I hate it.
<tritium> (except for some weirdness with wireless network card)
<swim> stupid qt apps look bloody ugly
<swim> do you guys use qt apps, and just accept their ugliness ? :P
<stuNNed> is there a way to add galaxy repo's?
<techn9ne> swim: i dont use qt apps
<swim> techn9ne, ah Im trying not to myself, but I really like amarok, and k3b is pretty nice too
<EvolutionR> how to enable zonealarm to dcc send on mirc?
<swim> zonealarm!? isnt that windows crap
<techn9ne> EvolutionR: wrong channel
<techn9ne> zonealarm and mirc are both windows programs
<EvolutionR> techn9ne : i have problem with linux ubuntu...I cant connect so I use windows :(
<EvolutionR> pls
<techn9ne> i have no idea because i dont use windows
<funk> I'm assuming that you're not using mirc right now huh?
<EvolutionR> what dcc port is mirc
<EvolutionR> funk I 'm using mirc
<EvolutionR> temp
<funk> You're here and using mirc.  I expect that ZA is already configured to allow access?
<EvolutionR> :) maybe the guy din't accept dcc
<sangriag> amd64 installer burnt from iso does not get booted, doe anyone have idea?
<sangriag> Of course, I do see 8 directories (dists, doc,install,isolinux, pics, pool, tools and ubuntu) and two files md5sum.txt and README.diskdefines in the burnt CD
<BROKEN_LADDER> does ubuntu run a samba daemon by default?
<BROKEN_LADDER> a server..
<techn9ne> no
<EvolutionR> http://www.pastebin.com/231549  <=== Is there mistake /wrong with my Ubuntu Linux...can't seem to surft internet but connected
<techn9ne> that would be a major security hole
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: it doesn't run daemons by default, full stop
<funk> http://www.mirc.org/dccprob.html
<funk> Evo, that's for you
<funk> dcc issues with mirc
<EvolutionR> funk nvm
<EvolutionR> :) thanks anyway
<funk> np
<sangriag> funk any idea, why the amd64 installer does not get booted on its own (md5sum is right, the first booting device is cd-rom).
<funk> How did you burn the iso
<otter> hi, i just installed ubuntu
<otter> and i get the $ prompt
<otter> now what?
<otter> how do i start the desktop?
<otter> or, will ubuntu install in 2 gigs?   [was the desktop not installed?] 
<funk> xstart
<otter> "command not found"
<funk> dang
<funk> You did the complete install right?
<otter> apt reported that not everything got installed
<otter> yes
<funk> and you only have a blank ci?
<otter> the cd installed fine
<otter> then the apt get worked over the net
<funk> did your system update from the net?
<otter> yes
<funk> so you've run the update and upgrade?
<otter> but appeared to stop at some point and aptitude did not upgrade anything
<funk> try it again..
<otter> ok
<otter> what'st he command for that?
<funk> sudo apt-get update
<funk> sudo apt-get upgrade
<otter> it does a few, then requires superuser to continue
<otter> su wants the password and i never set it
<otter> is there a default su password?
<funk> It's the same as your defrault user
<otter> i will try that again
<randabis-laptop> my buddy is having some problems getting 3d acceleration working with his radeon igp 345m chipset in hoary. can anyone help?
<otter> nope
<thundrcleeze> Why is the root account "disabled" and sudo is used instead?
<otter> su password not accepted
<funk> have no ATI experience...  nvidia all the way on nix imho
<randabis-laptop> I agree but this chip is supposed to have 3d acceleration in hoary/xorg
<funk> thundrcleeze: security..
<otter> says  dpkg requires superuser
<funk> otter, I would reinstall it real quick.  Was this your first time installing it?
<otter> yes
<funk> yeah, if you can't even run apt and don't have root access, you're kinda hosed.
<otter> will ubuntu install in 2 gigs
<otter> ?
<otter> ie: did it run out of space?
<funk> If it gets weird on install again, check your image to ensure it's good.  Is this a pressed CD or a burnt CD?
<heliolith_> hey all what's a good fontpack to DL via synaptic for standard web page fonts?  firefox is looking a little funny with fonts in ubuntu vs. windows
<jdub> thundrcleeze: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<otter> burnt from the iso
<jdub> otter: you didn't happen to do a 'custom' install did you?
<otter> no
<otter> just let it roll
<jdub> ok
<jdub> so that's weird :)
<jdub> otter: you run commands as root by using sudo, btw.
<otter> i will try that now
<jdub> otter: i suggest retrying the install and watching for any errors at all
<funk> did you check the md5 before burning?  I'm still looking for space requirements but I would think 2Gs would be enough
<sangriag> funk: I used k3b to burn CD image in ISO9660
<otter> no md5 check
<otter> i could
<otter> should
<sangriag> but I did, funk
<sangriag> And md5sum is alright in my case ;-)
<funk> sangriag: that should have worked.  I'm still looking for some info on your trouble.
<sangriag> that would be very grateful.
<otter> sudo dpkg --configure -a    got past the hangup
<funk> It was the CD or DVD there sangriag?
<otter> and now:  "no space left on device"
<funk> lol
<otter> so that is it
<sangriag> CD
<randabis-laptop> my buddy is having some problems getting 3d acceleration working with his radeon igp 345m chipset in hoary. can anyone help?
<funk> well, you solved it for us then..  You need more than 2Gs for base install?
<otter> seems so
<jdub> otter: type apt-get clean
<jdub> otter: then go again :)
<otter> ok
<techn9ne> randabis: ati + linux doesnt work well
<sangriag> I have also made partitions for specific stuffs like /hda1 for /boot /hda7 for /, hda10 for /var hda13 for /user, hda5 and hda11 for /swap, /hdb6 for /tmp and /hdb16 for shareable /home with FC1 ;-)
<techn9ne> talk to ati about that
<otter> it's moving on and setting up python
<otter> no complaints yet
<otter> thanks
<otter> lets see what happens
<randabis-laptop> techn9ne I'm aware of that, but according to daniels himself on the forums, this chipset should work with 3d acceleration
<funk> These are regular CDRs right sangriag?  Not CDRWs?
<funk> randabis, I believe he'll need DRI for sure.  I don't know if that'scommon knowledge but I believe it to be true with ATI devices
<randabis-laptop> yeah I believe he does have dri enabled, he's using the radeon driver now too, he's still getting low fps in glxgears however
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here know how to set up a samba connection over an ssh tunnel?
<daniels> randabis-laptop: i don't think we have working acceleration for the igp345
<funk> man, I wish I had even a little working knowledge of ATI in Linux.. I'm definitely the last guy you want giving advise.  :)
<daniels> s/acceleration/3d &/
<daniels> it's a pretty new chipset, iirc
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you can't unless you do ppp over ssh, which is also insane. i suggest you research standard vpn options.
<daniels> randabis-laptop: what does lspci say?
<randabis-laptop> okay I'll ask one sec
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: there are howto's on this.
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.ibiblio.org/gferg/ldp/Samba-with-SSH/Samba-with-SSH.html#toc7
<BROKEN_LADDER> what am i missing here?
<randabis-laptop> his chipset is showing up as an ati radeon igp 340m...that's funny though because in win2k it shows up as a 345m
<swim> are there kde styles in the ubuntu repository? (just dont like the way my gtk apps look in gnome )
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: sure, you can make a direct server connection. you can't browse, etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> browse?
<otter> setup is moving right along :)
<jdub> otter: rock ;)
<randabis-laptop> 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 340M
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm just trying to treat a remote samba share, treating it as though it were a localhost share and letting ssh tunnel it.
<otter> apt-get loads a ton of libraries i guess
<jdub> otter: there have been quite a lot of security updates
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: i'm confused because this howto seems to say i can do it, and a very smart engineer friend of mine on the bios team at intel says it's supposed to be possible.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean by "can't browse"?
<jdub> you can make a direct server connection
<jdub> you can't browse the network without having a proper network tunnel
<BROKEN_LADDER> isn't that what i'm using ssh to do?
<jdub> the guide there clearly describes making a direct connection
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the difference?
<BROKEN_LADDER> am i, or am i not mounting a samba share?
<jdub> it seems you intend to make a direct connection
<jdub> which is what that document describes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to be able to mount a samba share
<BROKEN_LADDER> that is remote..but securely
<BROKEN_LADDER> hence the ssh part.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does that all jive with what you are getting from that doc?
<jdub> do i have to repeat myself again?
<BROKEN_LADDER> repeat what?
<randabis-laptop> you get that daniels?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mentioned a direct connection.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm asking about mounting.
<jdub> what do you think you're doing when mounting?
<BROKEN_LADDER> making a remote directory accessible und /mnt
<jdub> and how is this done?
<BROKEN_LADDER> using smbfs
<BROKEN_LADDER> smbmount
<jdub> no, dude
<jdub> what happens underneath...
<jdub> i will give you a clue: you make a direct connection to the server
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is a protocol called samba.
<stuNNed> hi jdub
<jdub> morning stuNNed
<BROKEN_LADDER> ssh is used to map a local port to the remote machine on which the share is located.
<stuNNed> morning jdub, going to bed shortly here in southern central us :)  have a good one
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no idea why you're discussing the underlying mechanisms of the protocol.
<jdub> i'm not
<BROKEN_LADDER> i feel like i'm asking an incredibly simple question and getting an answer that is incoherent.
<sangriag> funk, yes regular CD
<jdub> sheesh dude
<jdub> you're talking about tunnelling cifs over ssh
<funk> what burn speed?
<jdub> that involves two connections
<sangriag> 1x
<jdub> the document very clearly describes how to make both connections
<BROKEN_LADDER> does this documented method allow me to emyoy ssh to establish a secure tunnel from a local port to a port on a remote machine, such that a can use smbmount to mount a "local" shared directory that is presently transparently, even though it is actually a remote directory.
<funk> quality discs right?
<BROKEN_LADDER> cifs?
<jdub> of course it does
<sangriag> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> employ
<jdub> that's precisely what it says it does, and i've confirmed that repeatedly to you
<BROKEN_LADDER> so why do you keep bringing up this "direct connection" stuff?
<sangriag> I have burnt severeal other images on the same quality disks
<funk> hmm  It doens't even attempt to boot the disc or it hangs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you keep talking about direct connections.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've got a "direct connection" to google's web servers right now.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: because that's what you're doing. you are making a direct connection to the samba server, you do not need to browse.
<sangriag> it attempt to boot the discs and then goes to the HDD booting (the second priority device)
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, now i see what you're saying.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not trying to get a list of available shares.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know the name.
<randabis-laptop> I think daniels died...hehe
<sangriag> but the second priority device does not have grub installed in MBR (for FC1)
<BROKEN_LADDER> well i'm getting significant problems.
<jdub> you can also get a list of shares on that machine. you cannot browse the network.
<swim> weird Im trying to unrar something and it just fails... doesnt return anything except that it fails... !?
<funk> smb over ssh = http://mindterm.appgate.com/pipermail/mindterm-users/2002q1/000516.html   might help..
<randabis-laptop> which unrar are you using?
<BROKEN_LADDER>  smbmount "\\\MICAHC\***" /mnt/brokenladder/ -o username=***,password=******,ip=127.0.0.1
<swim> randabis, 0.0.1 i think
<randabis-laptop> there's a free and a nonfree one
<BROKEN_LADDER> does that look correct?
<jdub> funk: he already has a very clear document :)
<randabis-laptop> the nonfree one tends to work better
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: follow the documentation and experiment. you do not need our help.
<swim> randabis-laptop, from the repos...
<thundrcleeze> night everyone. :)
<randabis-laptop> should be a nonfree unrar in the repos
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've followed the documentation..along with a computer engineer working in a prestigious part of intel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> apparently we must both be idiots.
<jdub> i'm sorry to hear that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> because everything we've tried returns bizarre errors.
<jdub> you might want to read a primer on ssh tunnelling
<swim> randabis-laptop, hrmm I only see one in there ... hoary version anyways
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks funk
<Scooter> so with warty we are like Debian "testing"? TIA :)
<jdub> Scooter: no, warty is stable and released
<jdub> Scooter: hoary is the current development branch
<randabis-laptop> swim yeah there is a nonfree one in hoary, I'm currently using it
<jdub> Scooter: there is no real analogue to 'testing'
<randabis-laptop> I think it is called rarnonfree or unrar-nonfree something like that
<Scooter> I am getting some DEB packages, I need to know If i ned SID or WOODY
<jdub> Scooter: don't mix ubuntu and debian
<swim> randabis-laptop, i only see one in the hoary repos just called unrar
<Scooter> I need thishttp://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=mame&sourceid=mozilla-search
<Scooter> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=mame&sourceid=mozilla-search
<jdub> Scooter: use universe and multiverse, which provide almost all of debian
<Scooter> sorry
<Scooter> Multiverse?
<randabis-laptop> swim do you have multiverse enabled?
<swim> randabis-laptop, no, what the heck is that ? :) I just migrated from arch-linux...
<jdub> Scooter: universe and multiverse are additional, unsupported ubuntu repositories that cover all of debian (universe == the rest of debian main, multiverse == contrib/non-free)
<randabis-laptop> you need to uncomment the universe and multiverse lines in /etc/apt/sources.list swim
<otter> i think multiverse is for-pay stuff,  universe is still opensource?
<Scooter> COOL! are the repository addresses listed somewhare?
<randabis-laptop> not necessarily pay for
<jdub> multiverse is just non-Free (capital F) for whatever reason
<jdub> Scooter: see your sources.list
<Scooter> Ah, Ok i look :)
<jdub> Scooter: they're commented out by default
<randabis-laptop> could be nonfree as in beer or freedom
<Scooter> Ok cool :)
<Scooter> Thankyou
<bborkk> Is there a package that will install a Java plugin for Firefox?
<swim> randabis-laptop, yup there it is unrar-nonfree ;)
<randabis-laptop> there ya go
<randabis-laptop> that one will work for most any rar file
<swim> randabis-laptop, crazy it totally worked :)
<randabis-laptop> yeah likely you had a newer rar file...the free unrar only works for very old rar files
<funk> bborkk - No package but easy instructions here --> http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#mountunmountntfs
<swim> kewl
<martok> Ubuntu!
<bborkk> funk: Thanks... I'll take a look.
<swim> oh btw people when I do a apt-get dist-upgrade should I uncomment universe, and multiverse first?
<funk> np.  good luck..
<randabis-laptop> swim probably a good idea
<funk> bbork, the better link is here.. http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#jre   Install JRE and then the plugin..  Dont' know wy I copied the ntfs section.
<Scooter> Ok cool, I got Multiverse now, Thanks <jdub> :D
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ fakeroot alien -i kmud-1.0-1.src.rpm
<smogger914> dpkg-deb: failed to create directory: Permission denied
<smogger914> dpkg: error processing kmud_1.0-2_i386.deb (--install):
<smogger914>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<smogger914> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smogger914>  kmud_1.0-2_i386.deb
<smogger914> please help\
<svenl> Anyone has trouble with DVD writing :
<svenl> 1001193472/4522905600 (22.1%) @0.0x, remaining 107:45
<svenl> :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=775a0h: Input/output error
<svenl> builtin_dd: 488864*2KB out @ average 0.4x1385KBps
<svenl> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<svenl> /dev/dvd: flushing cache
<EvolutionR>  I can't wait for the Gnome 2.10 it looks promising!
<svenl> /dev/dvd: stopping de-icing
<svenl> /dev/dvd: writing lead-out
<EvolutionR> 1 more month to go
<smogger914> svenl can u help me i sent u message
<smogger914> can anyone help me install rpm
<svenl> not really.
<svenl> i am not into alien and x86 stuff.
<smogger914> can any one else help me
<smogger914> how would U install it
<smogger914> rpm file
<svenl> So, is DVD burning broken in warthy ?
<swim> hay guys trying to add an account to evolution, when I get to a particular place it crashes,  I tried running it console to see where it crashed, and it crashes with thi:  ** (evolution-2.2:11934): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:        /home/joshua/.themes/Outcrop/gtk-2.0/empty.png   borders don't fit within the image
<swim> any ideas?
<funk> smogger, that's a src rpm..  I think you would have to rebuild it first.
<funk> perhaps try alien -d
<funk>   -d, --to-deb              Generate a Debian deb package (default).
<smogger914> i did then what
<funk> did it create a deb file?
<smogger914> yes
<EvolutionR> funk: can u help me with my ubuntu connection?
<EvolutionR> I have the desktop screenshot that I can send
<funk> $ wajig install <.deb file>    ???
<funk> I haven't gone this route before (src rpm -> deb -> install)
<swim> now thats bizzare hoary gnome doesnt have mail checker to add to panel?
<funk> EvolutionR - are you talking about that smb via ssh?
<funk> cause I haven't ever tried it.
<EvolutionR> funk: not
<funk> what ya working on?
<EvolutionR> is the adsl-start "conneted"   but cant surf the web or ping websites!
<swim> anyone else have problems with evolution crashing in hoary amd64?
<EvolutionR> working on damn DSL rp pppoe , pppoeconf, Dhcp !
<funk> ugh
<EvolutionR> on ubuntu
<EvolutionR> funk: status show "connected" but cant do anytning like surf web check email and so on
<swim> apsodifh
<EvolutionR> I have the screenshot of it ! I can send it to u?
<EvolutionR> funk: I have the screenshot of it ! I can send it to u?
<svenl> so ? Nobody did DVD burning in ubuntu ?
<EvolutionR> svenl: I guess Ubuntu is not user friendly as other Distro!
<funk> hold on Evo.  Never used a ppoe connection..
<mjr> svenl, I use growisofs of dvd+rw-tools as I'm used to
<mjr> EvolutionR, trolling is not necessary
<funk> ppoe requires a login and a password to function correct?  This is a standard ethernet connection?  Is there a router in the mix?  Where is your system getting it's IP?
<svenl> mjr: well, i did too, but it was burning at 0.4 speed, and failed at 12% or so.
<svenl> EvolutionR: DVD burning is fucked on any kernel above 2.6.7
<mjr> svenl, well, "works for me"
<EvolutionR> svenl: one solution :) go to windows
<svenl> mjr: on pure-amd64 install, and with a athlon 64 3200+ dual channel, so ...
<funk> ooh Evo, that hurts..
<randabis-laptop> a/me slaps EvolutionR
* randabis-laptop slaps EvolutionR 
<mjr> svenl, on pure-amd64, with athlon 64 3500+, so
<svenl> EvolutionR: yeah, problem, my windows partition has no space for the iso, i don't have DVD-burner client installed, and loosy windows cannot read ext3.
<EvolutionR> seems he cant burn the damn dvd go to windows lor
<randabis-laptop> ...
<EvolutionR> slap me wat for?
<mjr> svenl, check that you have DMA on on the DVD drive
<randabis-laptop> not everyone dual boots
<EvolutionR> I only help him to ease his problem
<otter> [it reports:   Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.] 
<otter> sounds promising
<mjr> svenl, hdparm /dev/[whatever] , and hdparm -d 1 /dev/[whatever]  if it isn't
<mjr> oh, as root, so add sudo
<EvolutionR> well linux is kinda (on going -testing) alot of apps still not perferctly run smoothly - it takes time
<otter> maybe i will come back in the morning and see ...
<mjr> (though I can burn fine even without DMA, this might not apply to all DVD burners)
<randabis-laptop> linuxis a kernel
<EvolutionR> sorry if I sound offended well this is true
<mjr> have hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<svenl> mjr: on the disk or the DVD burner ?
<EvolutionR> argh what's wrong with Ubuntu it wont let me surft net!!!!!!!
<funk> Evo, how is your network setup?
<mjr> svenl, on the drive - disks don't know about DMA, they only know about laser beams ;)
<EvolutionR> I've done everything including pppoeconf, pppoe_dialer, disable IPv6 etc firefox
<svenl> mjr: on the harddisk you mean, and DVD drives only know about laser beam ?
<EvolutionR> I setup using Static ip XXXXX subnet : 255.255.255.0 gateway: 10.0.0.x
<funk> I mean physically.  Where is your computer getting it's IP.  Is it DHCP, is there a router.  Are we talking about some USB modem?
<EvolutionR> DNS: 202.188.X.X , XXXXXXX
<EvolutionR> DHCP!
<EvolutionR> router
<EvolutionR> Aztech 305E
<EvolutionR> bridgemode
<svenl> mjr: on the disk :
<svenl> $ sudo hdparm -d /dev/sda
<svenl> /dev/sda:
<svenl>  operation not supported on SCSI disks
<mjr> svenl, oh, I'd be more worried about the DVD burner
<funk> OK, so the router stores the username and password for the connection with the ISP right?
<EvolutionR> funk: nop
<EvolutionR> I dont
<EvolutionR> use that I use bridgemode
<EvolutionR> dialer to dial
<EvolutionR> like winxp dialer
<svenl>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<svenl>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<svenl>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<K-Rich> crimsun: can you tell me your repository again so i can reget mplayer on this box?
<svenl> this sucks.
<mjr> since at least for me, the DVD burner has no DMA on by default, while the hd has (but well, I have an IDE disk)
<mjr> svenl, hdparm is for IDE drives only; your DVD burner is something else then?
<svenl> mjr: nope.
<svenl> plain ide one. /dev/hdc.
<EvolutionR> funk: I dont put use the username & password on my router to connect to internet but by Bridge mode
<funk> That seems odd to me..  I would think that the router would have the info and maintain the connection with the ISP.   Get it's WAN address from them etc and then serve the LAN with DHCP and it's gateway address..
<mjr> svenl, and the DVD burner said that "HDIO_SET_DMA failed"?
<EvolutionR> funk: I try
<svenl> mjr: sure.
<EvolutionR> I look for the wan add
<funk> Like I said, I haven't used PPOE but that seems like the logical setup to me.
<svenl> but then, i also have in dmesg :
<svenl> hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }
<svenl> hdc: irq timeout: error=0x00
<svenl> hdc: ATAPI reset complete
<mjr> svenl, bugger, that... Maybe your IDE chipset is not appropriately detected or supported by the kernel
<K-Rich> anyone know the address of crimsun's repository off-hand ?
<funk> My Linksys has a PPOE section and it contains the username and password and a "connect on demand" setting that I would think would be disabled (always on).
<mjr> svenl, check the chipset and google around for any linux problems with dma with that, and/or ask on the forums etc
<svenl> mjr: via ide ?
<svenl> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<svenl> that should be well supported,
<svenl> maybe trying to burn without dma brked the drive though, will try after a reboot,
<mjr> true, the drive may be just confused
<swim> hrmm can anyone think of a reason why totem is not showing video ? only sound?
<mjr> with luck, anyway :)
<bborkk> funk: Thanks for the pointer... Firefox with the Java plugin is working now.  Do you know why there is both a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and a /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/?
<K-Rich> swim: try totem-xine
<swim> K-Rich, hmm wasnt installed it seems
<larsrohdin> everytime i log in to x, nautilus opens my home directory, how can i make it stop?
<swim> K-Rich, seems if I install totem-xine totem-gstreamer (which I dont think I care about) must be removed but then also ubuntu desktop!  ?
<swim> ubuntu-desktop that is
<K-Rich> swim: installing totem-zine will handle removing totem-gstreamer and ubuntu-desktop isn't a "real" package but i'm brain farting and can't think what kinda package it is, it's like smbolic or something
<K-Rich> totem-xine even
<swim> K-Rich, so it wont remove anything important? like ubuntu images or something? gdm or whatever?
<K-Rich> nope
<swim> ok then thx :)
<K-Rich> all will be fine
<swim> K-Rich, much better thank you !:)
<K-Rich> np
<swim> K-Rich, hehe though now its showing video and no sound! :P
<K-Rich> ugh not good... did an error box pop up by chance saying the sound is in use?
<swim> K-Rich,  nope, nothing
<K-Rich> odd... :/
<K-Rich> not sure now... worked fine for me :/
<swim> damn
<swim> that is so lame if I install totem-xine I get video and no sound, if I install totem-gstreamer I get sound and no video!
<svenl> Arg, ubuntu sucks as much as debian.
<svenl> Or maybe it is just X who sucks,
* K-Rich refrains from cxomment after going through hell with both tonight alone
<svenl> just because i had my KVM switched away from the box, i know have no keyboard input :/
<Falstius> that's why X is everybody's favorite little girl.
<svenl> cannot even do CTR+Alt+BS :/
<mjr> sounds like your KVM sucks
<sangriag> could anyone tell me what is the hostname fo the mirror from which Debian will be downloaded?
<sangriag> as Ubuntu64 installation is asking?
<Falstius> we use a bunch of KVM switches at work ... when I get calls that they "aren't working" on some box it is usually because someone kicked one of the keyboard or mouse cables.
<sangriag> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is this the one for warty?
<mjr> a good KVM shouldn't give the computer even a hint about it being present, and X taking issue with it sounds like it's giving a hint
<swim> K-Rich, I wonder if there is a way to tell totem what audio to use visavi esd
<mjr> anyways, I use x2x at work, no KVM needed
<linux-rulz> does anyone know of any Canadian Tax software for Linux, or am I stuck with Windows in that department
<svenl> mjr: no, X sucks.
<svenl> mjr: X does detection of keyboard, it finds no keyboard.
<svenl> mjr: mjr it is a nice belkin 8 port KVM. probably because i have the keyboard and mouse usb connected.
<svenl> Ah, strange, works now.
<svenl> i guess X just needed time to find out about it ...
* Falstius tries to imagine having 8 computers at 1 desk
<daniels> svenl: sounds like your KVM is quite horrid, yes
<linux-rulz> is gnucash or kmymoney capable of doing taxes?
<svenl> daniels: nope.
<svenl> X just needs time.
<svenl> I think something is very very wrong with the kernel and DVD burners.
<svenl> 09:24 < daniels> svenl: sounds like your KVM is quite horrid, yes
<svenl> sven@ubuntu:~ $ sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<svenl> Password:
<svenl> /dev/hdc:
<svenl>  HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument
<svenl>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<svenl>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<svenl>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<svenl>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<svenl>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<svenl>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<svenl>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<svenl> sven@ubuntu:~ $ sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<svenl> /dev/hdc:
<svenl>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<svenl>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<svenl>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<randabis-laptop> stop flooding
<svenl> sven@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<svenl> oh can that be ?
<svenl> daniels: do you know if there are 2.6.10 kernels or so ?
<mjr> svenl, the point is that the KVM should _at all times_ show up as a regular keyboard to the hosts, if it doesn't, it's broken
<mjr> but *shrug*, gfy if it works
<svenl> mjr: well, i believe it just acts as a USB hub when using usb for keyboard. and auto-plug/unplugs the keyboard/mouse.
<svenl> mmm 09:26 < mjr> svenl, the point is that the KVM should _at all times_ show up as a regular keyboard to the hosts, if it
<svenl> err,
<svenl>              doesn't, it's broken
<svenl> should i use : amd64-generic or amd64-k8 ?
<svenl> i guess the second.
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<svenl> daniels: should i do something special for moving to X.org on ubuntu ? apt-get upgrade is not enough, right ? What about the config files ?
<liquidhex> hi.. I am so excited that Ubuntu is the first distribution to actually recognize my ethernet card and work, and I installed the whole 540MB AMD64 iso (Warty Warthog or something) and Everything is great, but many things are not installed.. I must have missed an important part; i have no gcc
<liquidhex> and apt-get install bitchx is a nogo, apt-get install irssi nope
<liquidhex> what did i do wrong
<dwa_> try using synaptic
<liquidhex> whats that?
<dwa_> you can easily search for the packages you want
<mjr> probably nothing, probably you just want to add universe to apt sources (via synaptic or editing sources.list)
<dwa_> it's a frontend to apt-get
<mjr> and apt-get install build-essential if you want gcc and stuff
<liquidhex> see, where did I miss how to do those parts?
<liquidhex> so all i need to do is apt-get install build-essential
<liquidhex> and apt-get install synaptic
<liquidhex> off this fresh install?
<dwa_> yes
<liquidhex> beautiful
<dwa_> and add universe to your sources
<liquidhex> through synaptic though?
<liquidhex> right?
<dwa_> yes
<liquidhex> ok great, thanks
<liquidhex> ill be back
<liquidhex> gonna reboot into linux
<svenl> well, that sucks. grub tells me file not found when booting the 2.6.10 kernel i just installed :/
<dwa_> he.. was going to point him to the topic
<dwa_> :)
<Falstius> why doesn't gcc get installed by default ... that one did kind of irk me.
<martok> What kernel does Warty come with?
<martok> Version I mean.
<martok> Nevermind...
<dwa_> falstius: because most people don;t need it
<martok> gcc isn't installed by default?
<martok> I've gotta see this.
<dwa_> and the people who do, can install it easily
<Falstius> dwa_: come on, I wanna see my mom try and recompile the kernel.
<martok> Whoa, gcc isn't installed.
<martok> Interesting.
<martok> Ubuntu's kinda strange. But in a cool way.
<Falstius> martok: like the man said, "apt-get install build-essentials"
<svenl> martok: there is only so much space on a single CD.
<jamesh> martok: "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<jamesh> apt-get install, actually.
<Falstius> svenl, actually gcc is on the CD it just doesn't get isntall.
<jamesh> svenl: the compiler is on the CD
<martok> Couldn't I just sudo apt-get gcc install?
<Falstius> martok: the build-essential is a wrapper package for gcc and g++ etc.
<martok> Oh, ok. I wasn't sure.
<Falstius> but yes, you could.
<dwa_> falstius: my mom doesn't even know how to turn the computer on..
<dwa_> :)
<liquidhex> how convenient; it already came with irssi ;/
<liquidhex> i typed irc and it worked lol
<martok> Why do I have to use the CD?
<martok> For build-essential?
<liquidhex> I'm having one more small problem though; in ./configure im getting an error about -ltermcap, and its telling me to install ncurses-devel, but there is no such package!
<liquidhex> martok:  you dont
<liquidhex> i just did it
<martok> It told me to enter the CD and press enter.
<ajmitch> liquidhex: libncurses-dev
<liquidhex> ajmitch: you rule
<liquidhex> thanks
<svenl> Mmm, i guess my booting problems are because my bios numbers disks differently than linux :/
<martok> I have like 8 repositories.
<Falstius> martok: remove the CD from the list of sources.
<martok> It's not on the list.
<martok> Oh wait.
<martok> Yeah it is.
<svenl> Mmm, even when rebooting to 2.6.10, still no DVD dma setting.
<martok> Sorry about that.
<K-Rich> hey all i have gaim 1.0... where can i get an update, what repository
<Falstius> martok:  no problem, just a mental "tick .. tick .. tick ... ding!"
<martok> Heh
<martok> I'm new to all this apt stuff.
<randabis-laptop> darn my friend is still having problems
<randabis-laptop> K-Rich, ubuntu backports
<sangriag> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is reported to be bad archive mirro by ubuntu installer?
<sangriag> anyone knows which is the good one?
<neighborlee> I changed warty to hoary in apt sources and installed new nvidia-glx...rebooted ( to find tons of seeming duplicate entries in grub menu) and while I got kernel to boot ok I had trouble with nvidia driver ..it said kernel module was 6111 yet something else was 6629 ??? ( so I had to revert to warty and reinstall 6111 nvidia driver)
<neighborlee> K-Rich, was there a sollutin to the 2.6.8.1 problem you said you'd experienced with nvidia install ? ;-)
<randabis-laptop> daniels, you there?
<duckdown> If I have an AMD64 3500+ Socket939, in kernel configuration under Processor Family do I pick GENERIC X86-64 or AMD-Operton/Athlon64
<sangriag> I already have the partitions for /home, /boot, /, /swap, /var, /tmp which I created before booting to ubuntu installer, could anyone tell me how to assign different partitions to different directory mounting?
<randabis-laptop> i'd assume you'd pick athlon64
<K-Rich> neighborlee: not that i could find
<sangriag> I am at the Partition Disks stage in the installer.
<K-Rich> anywho, i'm off til sometime tommorow i guess
<K-Rich> later all
* randabis-laptop sighs
<randabis-laptop> this is a pain
<Falstius> sangriag: you select the partition and the "use as" and change that.  Don't have the installer infront of me.
<Falstius> unless you're setting up a server though, that many partitions is probably overkill.
<AfgBaby> anyone here have experience dealing w/ the linksys wusb54g or wusb54gs?
<SolitudeX> Hey, is anyone home?
<AfgBaby> hey
<martok> Greetings.
<SolitudeX> Hello :-)
<SolitudeX> I am having a problem, perhaps you can help me out?
<AfgBaby> My linux is a little rusty but I can try
<AfgBaby> been using xp pro for a while )-; ... cant switch back till I figure out my wireless usb adapter
<SolitudeX> Ha ha, likewise. Well, I have just tried installing ubuntu. The first stage of the install went sweet. However on reboot, GRUB reports an error 18. Not sure what this means or how to correct it, any thoughts?
<martok> Is it on a laptop?
<SolitudeX> No, on a desktop PC.
<Falstius> SolitudeX: when does grub report the error, before or after giving you boot options?
<SolitudeX> I am not so hot with GRUB - I used to use LILO. Heh go figure.
<SolitudeX> It says "GRUB Loading stage1.5" "GRUB loading, please wait..." "Error 18".
<SolitudeX> So I would assume before it gives me boot options.
<martok> Hmm...
<martok> I've had a similar error trying to boot the Live CD.
<Falstius> sounds like grub was installed pointing to the wrong directory
<SolitudeX> Hmmm.
<Falstius> you could reinstall grub (not such a terrible thing) but I've never seen that error before.
<SolitudeX> Ha ha, I spose it wouldn't hurt to learn something new. Problem is, once I reinstall grub, will the ubuntu install continue?
<Falstius> yes, it should.  What you need to do is reinstall grub and tell it where to locate its config files, probably the /boot/grub directory of your ubuntu install.
<randabis-laptop> grr this is so stange...
<SolitudeX> Ahhh ok. That makes sense to me. I spose the grub site will be a good starting point.
<svenl> Again it died :
<Falstius> yeah ... I have this book marked somewhere but I'm in the wrong distro.
<svenl> 1003094016/4522905600 (22.2%) @0.0x, remaining 103:27
<svenl> :-( unable to WRITE@LBA=77940h: Input/output error
<svenl> builtin_dd: 489792*2KB out @ average 0.4x1385KBps
<svenl> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<svenl> /dev/dvd: flushing cache
<svenl> /dev/dvd: stopping de-icing
<svenl> /dev/dvd: writing lead-out
<SolitudeX> Cheers guys, that was informative. I will stick around here from time to time, who knows I might be able to help someone one day, heh.
<duckdown> About GRUB.. I'm just finishing compiling 2.6.10, and I copied bzImage to /boot/grub/kernel-2.6.10 .. where is the initrd file though for my new kernel?
<Falstius> duckdown, you have to create it if you need it
<Falstius> but if you compiled support for all your file systems into the kernel you don't need it.
<duckdown> Hrm
<Falstius> (just leave that entry out of menu.1st)
<duckdown> why does the default menu.lst contain so many of them
<duckdown> for all of the default booting
<Falstius> because when people write distros they can't tailor the kernel to peoples machines and they don't want to compile in hundreds of modules.
<duckdown> Oh :] 
<duckdown> thanks.. i guess ill try without it when this is done compiling
<Falstius> duckdown, you didn't overwrite your current kernel did you?
<randabis-laptop> mkinitrd is the command to make a initrd
<duckdown> Falstius: god no
<duckdown> hehe
<Falstius> duckdown: then try and see is a valid option :)
<duckdown> :>
<randabis-laptop> odds are it won't boot without an initrd unless you made sure to include everything you need in the kernel
<duckdown> d0h
<duckdown> Well say it doesn't boot, isn't this initrd.gz file created at the time of compiling? so I can just copy it to /boot/grub and add a initrd= entry under my new kernel?
<randabis-laptop> duckdown it isn't created at compile unless you tell it to create one
<randabis-laptop> anyone know the command to check which video driver is running?
<EvolutionR> From Arctic: if you are using a dsl-router, a dns-server-bug in the 2.6 kernel is the most problable troublemaker (=constant flooding protection by kernel, although there is no flooding). i am suffering from it, too. you can do two three things:   <=is that true kernel 2.6 have the bug?
<fabbione> EH?
<fabbione> the kernel does NOT have a dns server
<EvolutionR> I got this from the http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3643.html
<randabis-laptop> ARGH this is so annoying
<fabbione> EvolutionR: do you believe that Elvis is still alive? ;)
<fabbione> EvolutionR: that stuff is wrong...
<EvolutionR> ahhahah
<EvolutionR> okie
<randabis-laptop> two of my friends have the same radeon igp 345m, each are running the same config, one friend's dri works, the other one's does not
<randabis-laptop> this makes absolutely no sense at all
<EvolutionR> fabbione: I have the no connection exactly like them http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3643.html
<fabbione> let me read the thread
<EvolutionR> okie
<fabbione> EvolutionR: ok. let's check a couple of things...
<EvolutionR> 3.) install a 2.4 kernel. the 2.4 series does not have this problem. i opted for this solution and currently use a 2.4.27 kernel
<fabbione> and please do NOT paste the output in this chan
<fabbione> nah
<EvolutionR> is that true?
<EvolutionR> okie
<fabbione> show me the output of ifconfig
<fabbione> in private or something
<manchot> if I downloaded .deb packages manually, how do I install them
<satan_> dpkg -i pack.deb
<manchot> the reason I ask is because the source address : deb http://211.100.7.181/~liling/debian/ttfonts/ ./
<manchot> does not work even though I added it.
<satan_>  /./?
<manchot> satan_, could you check the source address mention above?
<thoreauputic> manchot:  sudo dpkg -i <nameofpackage>
<satan_> no time, im out
<satan_> stupid work :(
<manchot> thoreauputic, are you the guy that has a degree of English literature?
<manchot> what's wrong with this source address: deb http://211.100.7.181/~liling/debian/ttfonts/ ./
<thoreauputic> manchot: heh... from long ago, yes ;)
<manchot> its for debian, I thought it should work for ubuntu
<manchot> thoreauputic, have you seen amphi recently. I lost him for a long time
<thoreauputic> manchot: no, but I haven't been on IRC much lately
<Falstius> you could turn one of your directories into a local repository for apt ... makes installing updates easier
<svenl> Mmm.
<svenl> fabbione: you there ?
<svenl> Or anyone with kernel knowledge ?
<fabbione> svenl: busy atm
<svenl> fabbione: i am trying to burn DVDs, but it fails hooribly, and i noticed that i can't enable DMA for /dev/hdc
<svenl> fabbione: is there a way to workaround the DMA_DISKONLY config option that is set with ubuntu kernels ?
<svenl> fabbione: oh well.
<svenl> fabbione: i will be leaving soon, can you /msg me when you have time to reply to the above ?
<Falstius> svenl: set up your dvd drive with scsi emulation otherwise you can't do dma with cdrecord (so far as I know)
<svenl> Falstius: i thought scsi emulation was obsoleted in 2.6 kernels.
<svenl> Falstius: and it worked fine in cdrecord with dvd patch on real debian, so i am baffled.
<thoreauputic> svenl: it is (deprecated at least)
<Falstius> that depends on whether you ask the kernel maintainers or the cdrecord guy (who seems to have a personal grudge against ATAPI)
<fabbione> svenl: yes. you can rebuild the kernel, but on i386 i can just use hdparam and it works
* Falstius goes away now.
<svenl> fabbione: not for me :
<svenl> sven@ubuntu:~/jigdo $ sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<svenl> /dev/hdc:
<svenl>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<svenl>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<svenl>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<svenl> fabbione: and burning writes at 0.4x speed, and fails after 22% or so.
<svenl> fabbione: but then, i am on amd64 ...
<fabbione> svenl: try building a kernel tha allows to set DMA on non-disk devices and see if it really works
<manchot> could anyone take a look at this source: deb http://211.100.7.181/~liling/debian/ttfonts/ ./ and why it does not work?
<fabbione> that's my only suggestion
<svenl> fabbione: but dvd burnig should work ?
<svenl> i upgraded to 2.6.10 from 2.6.8, since there where known problems in 2.6.8.
<svenl> fabbione: is there a reportbug or similar ubuntu BTS for such kind of problems ?
<fabbione> svenl: http://bugzilla.u.c/
<fabbione> svenl: no dvd/cd burning might be compromised by missing dma
<svenl> fabbione: yeah, but DMA needs to be enabled by default, so it is another bug (and one you may be responsible for :)
<svenl> fabbione: i can just apt-get source linux-source-2.6.10, modify the .config and build it ?
<fabbione> svenl: what version of the kernel are you running?
<svenl> fabbione: is it easy to disable the other kernels ? I need only one, not 4 copies of them ?
<svenl> fabbione: Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-2-amd64-k8 #1 Wed Jan 19 17:21:54 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fabbione> the packaging is similar to debian
<svenl> fabbione: todays hoary.
<fabbione> debian/config/amd64/
<svenl> fabbione: well, i do powerpc kernels for debian, and there are individual packages.
<svenl> fabbione: for powerpc packages, i just need to edit debian/flavours, and put only the image i want there.
<randabis> YAY we finially sorted this mess out
<ThePoet> hi guys
<ThePoet> and Girls
<AfgBaby> what advantages does ubuntu have over using just regular debian?
<AfgBaby> other than ease of install?
<svenl> fabbione: should i worry about those : Use of uninitialized value in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/kernel-wedge/commands/gen-control line 161.
<HrdwrBoB> AfgBaby: ease of use, updated packagews
<fabbione> svenl: no. harmless
<AfgBaby> HrdwrBoB: updated as in even newer than debian unstable?
<topyli> AfgBaby: i switched from unstable to ubuntu because i didn't want the excitement of the daily updates
<HrdwrBoB> AfgBaby: in some cases
<HrdwrBoB> AfgBaby: but generally less wacky breaking of stuff than deb unstable
<AfgBaby> topyli: what do you mean? that suggests that unstable is newer
<HrdwrBoB> AfgBaby: the stable ubuntu uses modern up to date software
<topyli> AfgBaby: basically, ubuntu freezes unstable every 6 months for testing, then releases
<AfgBaby> hmmm
<topyli> AfgBaby: plus, ubuntu releases on the same day as gnome does :)
<AfgBaby> I probly would end up using somethin other than gnome
<AfgBaby> gnome isnt too bad, but Im into lighter wm's like xfce and fluxbox
<AfgBaby> but Id use gnome over kde anyday
<topyli> AfgBaby: sorry, ubuntu releases the "preview" on gnome release day. anyway, we get the latest gnome sooner than debian does
<AfgBaby> o
<HrdwrBoB> well the gnome release manager, oddly enough is also the ubuntu release manager :)
<topyli> AfgBaby: ubuntu's desktop is gnome. everything else is unsupported. that's another difference with debian, they only support a subset of unstable
<AfgBaby> o
<svenl> fabbione: does ubuntu have write support on NTFS partition enabled ?
<topyli> but they do package almost everything, it's just not supported
<fabbione> svenl: no, it's all in the config files
<topyli> svenl: it's in the kernel, but i think you have to set up fstab yourself. i'm not sure
<svenl> fabbione: i enabled it already, but maybe it is too dangerous ? I need to burn a DVD iso, and if i can't fix in in ubuntu, i will have to move the DVD iso to the NTFS partition and burn from windows :/
<svenl> topyli: # CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set
<AfgBaby> are distros coming w/ reiser4 these days?
<svenl> topyli: so i think not.
<fabbione> svenl: it's EXPERIMENTAL
<svenl> AfgBaby: reiserfs eats filesystem for breakfast.
<Agrajag> AfgBaby: it's not even in the kernel yet.
<topyli> svenl: not read-write. i wouldn't use that anyway
<AfgBaby> really?
<Agrajag> I think mm is the only patchset that includes it now
<AfgBaby> I thought it was released
<sangriag> could anyone guide me to my problem posted here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=52804#post52804
<Agrajag> otherwise you have to add it yourself
<svenl> fabbione: ok, but no particular bad experience, just prudence.
<fabbione> i dunno... i don't have windows anywhere...
<svenl> AfgBaby: well, at least on powerpc, it has no good track record. I wouldn't trust it.
<svenl> fabbione: i wish i could do the same.
<svenl> i wish DVD burning would work hassleless.
<svenl> oh well.
<AfgBaby> Ive used it b4
<AfgBaby> hadnt really had any problems
<AfgBaby> that was months ago
<svenl> ever since i switched to 2.6 kernels there where problems.
* topyli has a win98 box
<svenl> topyli: and ? is fat32 enough to put 4.5GB files on it ?
<topyli> svenl: dunno, probably not
* randabis is away: night night with my kite
<svenl> fabbione: how long is a kernel build for you usually ?
<topyli> got to go to work, as batman says
<fabbione> svenl: god.. i don't know.. on concordia it takes me less than 5 minutes (amd64
<fabbione> svenl: it depends from your hardware man
<fabbione> and how much stuff you stick in the config
<fabbione> and if you use ccache
<fabbione> and so on...
<fabbione> or even if you fork the build process...
<EvolutionR> Hi!
<EvolutionR> where's that guy? forgot his nickname
<Agrajag> reiser4 is released, but it is not in linux yet
<svenl> fabbione: amd64 3200+, standard dpkg-buildpackage, no ccache trick.
<fabbione> svenl: i dunno know.. and i cannot know..
<fabbione> there is no way to estimate that
<svenl> fabbione: well. it takes you less than 5 minutes, but that is not for the standard config with all modules, i guess.
<fabbione> svenl: yes.. it's full ubuntu config.. but concordia (where i build) is a dual opteron with 2Gb of ram and do make -j 400
<svenl> fabbione: hehe.
<svenl> fabbione: also, i wonder about the dma-ideonly stuff, what i knew about it was that it caused roblems on some lder motherboards.
<svenl> i doubt older motherboards run amd64 though. :)
<EvolutionR> come across when error synchronising ntp.ubuntulinux.org failed at boot up? how to disable this thing?
<gsuveg> once ?
<EvolutionR> Any my time at the Taskbar always mess up
<EvolutionR> gsuveg: then how u fix it?
<EvolutionR> gsuveg: it took a long time to boot
<gsuveg> EvolutionR: chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<EvolutionR> The time on my taskbar alwasy change? how come? I've changed it to my local time then when I reboot it changed to other time?
<gsuveg> EvolutionR: next: read the ubuntuguide.org
<EvolutionR> gsuveg: ok
<EvolutionR> the website is confusing me, is not organise in category
<EvolutionR> like the howto/ guide
<Djrom> taymauche
<pitti> plovs: ping
<bugz_> what bootloader is ubuntu using?
<proudhon> hiya peeps. dear devs_ sudos nice & all. but this n00b just wants to set his root user. can someonehelp me
<zeedo> proudhon: sudo su -
<bugz_> hello...
<zeedo> set a password using passwd
<EvolutionR> gsuveg: I've followed ur command what's next?
<proudhon> like "sudo su - passw
<bugz_> zeedo, what bootloader is ubuntu using?
<zeedo> bugz_: grub
<proudhon> confused
<bugz_> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> zeedo: dude, sudo -s
<HrdwrBoB> gives you a root shel
<HrdwrBoB> l
<proudhon> sorry, try again it says
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: ahh yeh :)
<gsuveg> EvolutionR: sudo chmod ...
<gsuveg> sorry
<proudhon> passwords allways wrong
<EvolutionR> proudhon: u can run root at Apps=>system tools
<proudhon> i cant
<proudhon> dont know the password becouse i dont knowwho to set it up
<proudhon> that wasmy question
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: it's your password
<proudhon> n00b here use to use suse really sorry
<EvolutionR> ohhh
<HrdwrBoB> the password to your account
<HrdwrBoB> that's how sudo works
<HrdwrBoB> there's only one password
<EvolutionR> yeah the sudo password is the normal account user password
<proudhon> aha
<EvolutionR> am I right?
<proudhon> that explains stuuf
<proudhon> :-)
<proudhon> ofcours how silly
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: sudo generally makes sense
<HrdwrBoB> you only use it when you need to
<HrdwrBoB> instead of doing lots of things as root
<EvolutionR> <proudhon that explains stuuf <- which one?
<proudhon> sudo has to have one and since only one user exists he stole it from him haha
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: nono, sudo is a process
<proudhon> so my root passw must be my user passw
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> give me a minute to explain
<HrdwrBoB> the system is configured to allow you full sudo access
<proudhon> i want a root passw plz gimme gimme
<HrdwrBoB> as a further method of making sure that people don't abuse it
<HrdwrBoB> when you use sudo
<EvolutionR> <proudhon: Ubuntu style diffrently froom those distro (root password)
<HrdwrBoB> you have to put your own password in again
<proudhon> well i have to install stiif into /usr/local
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: prefix the command with sudo
<proudhon> i cant becouse my maps arnt writeable
<HrdwrBoB> SUperuser DO
<EvolutionR> gsuveg: how to edit the ntpdate?
<proudhon> u mean i have to do all those things by terminal
<EvolutionR> proudhon: of course if u use Ubuntu ehhehehe
<proudhon> man o man, now i have to learn the old commands again
<proudhon> well thanks peeps
<proudhon> :-)
<EvolutionR> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d # ntpdate
<EvolutionR> 22 Jan 02:44:52 ntpdate[9317] : no servers can be used, exiting
<Djrom> lol
<proudhon> can i hang out here btw. or u peeps kick idlers ?
<EvolutionR> u see my time is all wrong it display 2 am here in sabah is 8 pm
<proudhon> lol
<EvolutionR> guys how to edit ntpdate?
<EvolutionR> this sychronising ntp.ubuntulinux.org fail is very annoyed!
<EvolutionR> at boot up screen
<gsuveg> have u net at boot ? or ?
<EvolutionR> I dont net at boot man
<proudhon> ive an idea, i can sudo run nautilus right ?
<EvolutionR> I use dialer
<SirPsy> mornin
<Hwolf> Hey. Does anyone know how to enable xvideo on the new xorg fglrx drivers?
<EvolutionR> no answer?
<EvolutionR> gtg eat dinner
<EvolutionR> bye
<SirPsy> I got a problem with my ubuntu :/ on boot i get some pnp error and it suggest to put the option nobiospnp somewhere
<proudhon> it works hihi
<proudhon> i cheated the root
<proudhon> sudo is a handy thing
<proudhon> :P
<SirPsy> so i tried to edit my grub but i dont know where to put it
<SirPsy> the nobiospnp part
<Hwolf> sirpsy, most grub options are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<proudhon> he peeps am testing something called simp_server for msn. sorda pgp encryption system.
<SirPsy> k will check tha
<SirPsy> t
<SirPsy> and this is my biggest prob
<SirPsy> i cant seem to set the linkspeed of my intel network card
<SirPsy> ultimatly when ever i touch or change a setting it completely dies
<proudhon> if i get it to work can i get it listed on ure propetary section, as an option if the corp guys agree
<proudhon> its closed cource i know.its evil. by now
<proudhon> :)
<proudhon> cu
<alexrait> hello, maybe my sources are too old, but I somehow I can't find the new mozilla-firefox in the repositories...
<SuSE|UsER> alexrait, looking for 1.0?
<t31> hi guys ive installed ati drivers up to the ubuntu wiki and now works like hell, how can i uninstall it?
<alexrait> SuSE|UsER, yes
<SuSE|UsER> alexrait, you have to add backport repository to apt-get
<alexrait> SuSE|UsER, where can I find it?
<SuSE|UsER> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<seafood> looking for specific ubunto packkage wich contains libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<G2> can I apt-get dist-upgrade from warty to hoary?
<alexrait> SuSE|UsER, thanx it includes what I need.
<SuSE|UsER> np
<SuSE|UsER> g2 Yes you can
<Hwolf> Hey. Does anyone know how to enable xvideo on the new xorg fglrx drivers?
<G2> SuSE|UsER: what lines do I need to paste/change in source.list and if any packages need upgrading first?
<SuSE|UsER> warty -> hoary :)
<seafood> nobody ?
<seafood> does glibc contain em :?
<seafood> need to get this thing to fix depenancies
<G2> Lets see if I'm back after this upgrade vi apt-get
<seafood> http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:N74Z-AOO594J:www.linuxcompatible.org/story35920.html+ubuntu+libstdc%2B%2B-libc6.2-2.so.3&hl=en
<bloodwulf> anyone get vmware 4.5.2 working with ubuntu
<seafood> found it meself, thanks allot for the help guys
<seafood> :|
<choisy> where can I find hoary daily isos?
<bloodwulf> how old is the ubuntu project
<G2> did you guys here Mark Shuttleworths interview on linuxradio.org ?
<SuSE|UsER> choisy, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/
<choisy> SuSE|UsER: thanks, I had just found it ;)
<SuSE|UsER> :)
<choisy> how stable is hoary these days?
<siretart> choisy: the last weeks it was very usable. you should rather ask how many updates a day are flowing into hoary
<choisy> siretart: many?
<G2> should I apt-get dist-upgrade then?
<siretart> I download abount 10-20mb a day, for a small desktop/notebook system. thats quite a lot
<choisy> siretart: indeed ;)
<kebac> :P
<kebac> 10-20MB of updates / day?
<Hwolf> Does anyone know how to enable xvideo on the new xorg fglrx drivers?
<_4strO> yop yop
<Sophos> Please suggest a applicable (fee) anti-virus software. And send instructions to install without install-problems.
<Sophos> Cheers, Sophos
<siretart> Sophos: I use f-prot
<SuSE|UsER> Sophos, you can use clamav
<Sophos> Right.  I tried to get f-prot installed, but strangely failed. Do you know a solution?
<HrdwrBoB> Sophos: what do you need it for
<HrdwrBoB> I use clamav
<Sophos> Regular protection.
<Agrajag> of...?
<HrdwrBoB> from what?
<Hwolf> Sophos, when is the last time you heard about a tux exploit / virus that wasn't promptly countered within hours/days?
<HrdwrBoB> I get my regular protection in the toiletries isle
<Agrajag> are you running an email server?
<Sophos> Well that's funny, but doesn't comply with my question.
<HrdwrBoB> Sophos: the facilities for 'virus scanning' as it happens in the windows world
<HrdwrBoB> simply do not exist for linux
<HrdwrBoB> because they have never been necessary
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: erm not quite true
<HrdwrBoB> perhaps one day they will, however currently it's not the case
<zeedo> Sophos the company, have antivirus for linux
<HrdwrBoB> zeedo: I mean in terms of a desktop PC watching memory and all files you open etc etfc
<HrdwrBoB> there's quite a few AV's for linux
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: me too
<HrdwrBoB> and they all run on mailservers
<zeedo> Sophos does just that
<HrdwrBoB> well, phileus T barnam has something to say about that :)
<HrdwrBoB> I think that was his name
<HrdwrBoB> something abut one born every minute
<zeedo> http://www.sophos.com/products/sav/eval/
<zeedo> the list of systems you can use it on are there
<zeedo> they includ windows, os/2 macosx, linux, aix, unixware ..............
<gt500> hell0w peepz :D
<gt500> i'm back :p
<HrdwrBoB> zeedo: and it operates as it would on a windows systemA
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<zAo^> wb gt500
<HrdwrBoB> with gui config, etc etc
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: pretty much yes
<zeedo> yes
<gt500> ty zAo^ :)
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: its a client os AV, not a mailscanner
<HrdwrBoB> how recently has that come about?
<HrdwrBoB> and how much money are they rorting from people for it
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: for quite a while
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: linux viruses do exist
<HrdwrBoB> I know they exist
<HrdwrBoB> but generally they are not 'viruses' per se
<HrdwrBoB> not that anything is these days
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: depends on your definiton, lets just say malware
<HrdwrBoB> and for the most part get thwarted by the sheer diversity of systems
<zeedo> which I know is rather broad
<HrdwrBoB> I would go so far as to say running an anti virus on your desktop linux PC is almost entirely pointless
<HrdwrBoB> currently
<gt500> hhmm .. why doesn't my numlock activate when i boot ubuntu >(
<zeedo> yes atm its not entirely useful, but it does exist and probably will become more useful
<kebac> gt500: check your bios settings
<HrdwrBoB> zeedo: well tbh given the nature of linux, I doubt that too
<HrdwrBoB> because it's much easier to fix the root cause
<HrdwrBoB> than a bandaid solution
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: the root cause of most malware infections is users
<gt500> kebac, i did , looked over it .. probably
<zeedo> the virus and worms that makle biggest impact often do it long after a patch is available
<zeedo> HrdwrBoB: want to talk about this in pvt, Im concerned we might be flooding the chan with talk thats not quite ubuntu support related
<HrdwrBoB> zeedo: #ubuntu-offtopic, agreed
<Falstius> turning on numlock usually happens in an rc script.  Don't know how it is specified in ubuntu.
* Falstius has unpleasant memories of SunOS and bizarre interface problems caused by numlock being on
<Sophos> Thanks for your technical opinion for the matter.
<seafood> can somone help me plz. question about this product am running on ubuntu http://www.secway.fr/products/simpserver/home.php?PARAM=us,ie
<seafood> i cant seem to find any documention on how to create a keypair or stuff
<Falstius> gt500: check /etc/console-tools/config and uncomment the last line
<seafood> i mean it seems to be working but i dont get it, the windows program made create a key pgp setup and all
<gt500> Falstius, i'll take a look ;)
<setite> ok all
<setite> im trying firefox
<gt500> Falstius, thx ^_^
<gt500> and one last question
<setite> i finally got tired of a few ticks in opera
<Adrenal> my firefox is dying
<gt500> does anyone know how you change the keybord layout off your login screen ?
<Adrenal> gonna have to reinstall ubuntu soon
<setite> and the things i hated about firefox were just a part of the ubuntu version... 1.0 works fine
<setite> someone help me though
<setite> its slow!
<setite> i was told its because of the pipes or someshit but i cant find that
<Adrenal> what is?
<setite> firefox
<Adrenal> oh, i can help you
<Adrenal> msg me your msn
<Adrenal> i have some files to optimize the settings
<setite> opera was instantaneous... but buggy... this isn't buggy but is slow
<setite> i need new files? isnt there another way
<Falstius> gt500: you want to change the layout the login screen uses or change it from the login screen?
<Adrenal> again, message me your msn
<gt500> Falstius, the keybord layout ...
<Adrenal> actually, no need
<Adrenal> just wjat connection u on?
<gt500> login screen = qwerty , ubuntu desktop = azerty
<odyssey> setite, its probably using ipv6
<Adrenal> dialup, adsl or cable?
<gt500> (changed that in keybord settings)
<setite> cable
<Falstius> hmm, grep -ri layout /etc
<Adrenal> do what the text says
<odyssey> so will hoary have gnome 2.10?
<gt500> Falstius, :p and now look i presume :p
<Adrenal> oh, no need to thank me, i'll just sit here in the corner and cry
<HrdwrBoB> odyssey: yes
<Falstius> *shrug* there are a LOT of entries.  Probably need something alittle less general than that.
<Adrenal> when is the next ubuntu release due?
<setite> haha thanks man
<Falstius> I should figure that out actually, I have a swiss-french keyboard that I usually use with an american layout (stupid qwertz)
<Adrenal> qwerty
<Adrenal> dvarok is better
<Falstius> Adrenal: swiss-french is qwertz
<mte_> hello..i've just booted the ubuntu livecd and i wonder why i can't get to any other resolution other that 640x480? where to start troubleshooting?
<Adrenal> oh, my bad
<odyssey> yay gnome 2.10
<wezzer-> looks neat, doesn't it?
<Falstius> bastards switch the z and y and then make all the handy symbols (@ # / \ ) require three key combinations.
<Adrenal> ahaha
<sangriag> I have assigned various mountpoints to the different partitions and chosen ext3fs as my default fs. When I tried to finished the partitioning and assigning, then it gives an error that says:
<sangriag> 
<sangriag>  !! Partition disks (red)
<sangriag>  Not yet implemented (blue)
<sangriag>  This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout! Parted can't resize this (yet).
<sangriag>  <Go Back>                                                                <Continue>
<sangriag> 
<sangriag>  I have chosen everything in ext3fs. What could be the problem?
<HrdwrBoB> sangriag: don't worry about it
<HrdwrBoB> it'll be fine
<setite> ok scrolling is super slow
<setite> hey all i have one more issue
<setite> im gonna have to use a seperate email program right
<setite> im used to opera having email integrated but there is no way to do that in firefox is there
<HrdwrBoB> setite: mozilla-thunderbird
<Falstius> setite:  you're right
<HrdwrBoB> is the mail client to match firefox
<setite> smooth-scrolling was the culprit
<gt500> setite, turn it off then :p
<setite> i did
<setite> i had to turn it off to figure out that it was the problem
<setite> :)
<ernesto> I need to know config my navigator for shockwave
<setite> oooh i love thunderbird
<setite> its smart... and saved me time
<setite> i have 6 email addresses with the same password and server
<setite> i just have to enter the new account, password, and pop address for each... not the smtp... that is logical and the first time i've ever seen it
<Djrom> lol
<gt500> setite, lol :p found that just now ?
<gt500> :p
<setite> hey man im just now using mozillas stuff
<setite> i hated the firefox that came with ubuntu...
<gt500> ow ^_^
<setite> i still think the pipelines and all that should have been default settings
<setite> but since opera seemed to be dying on me i decided to try somethign new
<gt500> you can change the pipline settinsif you wanna :
<setite> yea i know i can and i did
<setite> im saying such a thing should be default though
<setite> does ubuntu have a sound editor?
<setite> ooh everythign is so easy to edit on thunderbird... this is nice
<setite> none, outlook, opera, eudora, or evolution were so simple
<Falstius> I wish they'd switch the default mail client to thunderbird instead of evolution.  Or offer an alternative "ubuntu-desktop" package.
<plovs> pitti, pong (with a very faint echo)
<wezzer-> But does thunderbird have a calendar?
<setite> well too many things and ubuntu would become like the other multi-disk distros
<setite> does it?
<setite> does it need one?
<Falstius> wezzer-: it doesn't have one, but evolution doesn't have a news client
<wezzer> that's true
<Falstius> and since I don't have a pda, most of the nice features of evolution are useless to me.
<wezzer> I remember that Mozilla team are working with some kind of calendar
<wezzer> so maybe we will see a calendar in thunderbird soon
<Falstius> wezzer, they are but it will be seperate from thunderbird
<Falstius> its called sunbird or something.
<wezzer> ok
<wezzer> I didn't know that
<Falstius> but I would like to be able to install "ubuntu-desktop-thunderbird" instead of ubuntu-desktop ... its a pretty easy change for the maintainers.
<setite> question
<setite> how do i change settings like default email client, browser, etc
<setite> im used to programs and windows askign if i would like them to become default
<wezzer> Preferred Applications
<wezzer> in Desktop Preference
<wezzer> +s
<setite> they should make mozilla suite:firfox edition
<setite> i still miss the integration of opera
<Falstius> setite, you could download mozilla instead of firefox then.
<Falstius> but I'm starting to really like firefox more than mozilla.
<pitti> plovs: #1866 is still valid?
<odyssey> umm could someone tell me the command to install a .deb i know its something like pk -i package name
<pitti> plovs: if so, which type of ZIP drive you have (usb/parallel/ide)?
<lizdeika> odyssey: dpkg -i packege.deb
<nevyn> ok WTF is with gnome-terminal going BLANK every now and then?
<odyssey> thankyou lizdeika
<gt500> dpkg ?
<no0tic> jbailey: do you remember my network problem, yesterday?
<Falstius> nevyn, it flashes or stays blank?
<setite> i like firefox
<gt500> ow , someone allready toldya
<gt500> :p
<jbailey> no0tic: Yup.  By the time I made it back to my terminal you'd gone.
<setite> ok when i click a link in thunderbird nothing happens
<mjr> I hear that vte4, gnome-terminal's terminal widget, is without proper upstream maintenance, which is a shame, 'cause it's buggy
<setite> how do i tell it to use firefox
<setite> and how do i make sure that firefox is the default browser
<gt500> setite, look in your options :p
<no0tic> jbailey: I tried to redo the same thing and it messed up interfaces file again
<nevyn> Falstius: it's probably some funky terminal screen ssh interaction thing
<setite> because i dont think there is a default since i removed the opera that came with ubuntu
<setite> yea gt.. what options though
<no0tic> jbailey: I noticed what was wrong in the changed file
<nevyn> Falstius: it stays blank but if I ^L it re-draws for a bit
<gt500> opera ?
<gt500> where did you see opera ? :p
<nevyn> it seems to be gone now I have gone back to the default colour scheme. which I unfortunatly hate.
<setite> i meant firefox
<setite> i need to remove opera now too
<jbailey> no0tic: and? =)
<scube_> Is it possible to install hoary from the livecd?
<rocco> scube_, are you per chance updating from warty to hoary?
<no0tic> jbailey: network-setting tool doesn't append to "iface eth0 inet" line the option "static"
<rocco> can someone tell me how to update Warty to Hoary? I need ATi drivers for AMD64
<no0tic> jbailey: so /etc/init.d/networking script fails due to few parameters
<jbailey> no0tic: Ah, interesting.
<Falstius> nevyn, it might be because of the method you use to set the colors.
<scizzo> rocco: there is a section about this on the Wiki
<jbailey> no0tic: Would you mind filing a bug in bugzilla for that?
<nevyn> umm edit the profile. change to linux colors.
<no0tic> yes
<nevyn> that's it.
<scube_> rocco:  I am just testing the hoary live CD.  I don't have it  installed to upgrade.
<scizzo> rocco: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<rocco> scizzo, thanks, can I mp you to get help? I'm still new at linux...
<scizzo> rocco: wow! are you really new?
<scizzo> rocco: in that case stick with warty
<no0tic> jbailey: I searched for thus bug on bugzilla & found the opposite bug! :)
<scizzo> rocco: hoary is development
<Guardiann> rocco scizzo is right hoary is a work in progress
<no0tic> jbailey: net-tools that switch to static a dhcp connection :)
<rocco> well, I am running warty amd64, and it doesn't have ATi drivers I've found out
<jbailey> no0tic: Perfect.  The best bugs are the reproducable ones ;)
<rocco> so I don't have acceleration, which might be nice
<scizzo> rocco: that does not mean that hoary will help you a lot
<scizzo> rocco: what drivers are you looking for?=
<_4strO> surte
<scizzo> rocco: what card is it?
<_4strO> i m on hoary and i don't have acceleration too :/
<rocco> scizzo, hoary is supposed to have ATi Radeon 9800 driver support
<scizzo> rocco: and what driver are you using?
<rocco> it just says ati
<scizzo> okej
<_4strO> i'm using xorg-fglrx-driver with an ATI radeon 9600
<scizzo> people using 9700 has used the "radeon" driver for the cards
<_4strO> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<_4strO> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<_4strO> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<_4strO> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<_4strO> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<scizzo> I am not sure if that help with 9800
<rocco> I did glxinfo|grep -i dri and it said that: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<_4strO> lol
<scizzo> _4strO: thats xorg yes
<scizzo> _4strO: rocco is using XFree86
<_4strO> yes
<_4strO> oki
<_4strO> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-3.1 Kernel: 2.6.8.1-4-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.1.99 | Desktop: Gnome v2.9 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<setite> shit
<setite> did i lose all my thunderbird settings
<scizzo> rocco: ummm.....dri doesn't matter much at the moment
<flute> i upgraded from warty to hoary last night by changing all the wartys to hoarys in synaptic, now synapic is gone, is this a known problem? did i do something wrong? how do i get it back?
<scizzo> rocco: well...it is important...but still
<no0tic> jbailey: I must file a bug for gnome-system-tools package, right?
<rocco> scizzo, a friend said that because it said it was missing, that meant I didn't have acceleration, that's all
<gt500> flute, :/ weird
<jbailey> no0tic: Yes, please.
<flute> its only a playing around system, so its not the end of the world or anything if i need to reinstall
<_4strO> flute> u change the synaptic version
<setite> i take back everything i said abotu thunderbird
<setite> it sucks
<flute> 4str0: not tht i know of
<setite> it seems to have lost all the settings and accounts
<_4strO> so your shortcut must be change too
<gt500> setite, :/ how ?
<setite> i closed it
<setite> and when i open it its all gone
<_4strO> flute> type synaptic in your terminal
<flute> bash: synaptic: command not found
<_4strO> ouch
<rocco> scizzo, what kind of setup/distro would make things easier at the moment? I like ubuntu so far
<gt500> setite, i think you have a problem , because , here it works fine
<_4strO> flute : apt-get install synaptic
<rocco> scizzo, so I don't want to give it up, exactly
<flute> i had some warty-backport packages installed, would that make to problem?
<setite> yea... my problem is i wasted time with thunderbird
<setite> because its screwed up
<scizzo> rocco: yes...
<setite> it seems that it never installed
<ernesto> I tried all night to config my mozilla navigator
<flute> can i do apt get synaptic or something
<_4strO> <_4strO> flute : apt-get install synapti
<_4strO> <_4strO> flute : apt-get install synaptic
<ernesto> someone can to help me with that?
<rocco> scizzo, how about I forget about acceleration. How about java applet support and flash plugins?
<rocco> I can't get those to work in Firefox
<flute> with sudo aswell i guess
<Pluk> rocco, flash dont work yet with amd64
<Guardiann> rocco check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<_4strO> yes flute  :)
<Pluk> blackdown.org does have 64bit java
<rocco> so should I just reinstall ubuntu with x86?
<flute> ok
<rocco> would that make more things availible to me?
<no0tic> jbailey: files
<no0tic> jbailey: filed
<sangriag> I came across this problem, ext3 format and no resizing gives ext2fs related resizing problem due to parted. See here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=52866#post52866
<jbailey> no0tic: Thanks!
<flute> thanks, synaptic is back :-)
<flute> should i post a bug report?
<setite> why is thunderbird beign gay
<rocco> scizzo, do you think I should reinstall ubuntu with x86 instead of amd64 then?
<Guardiann> goodmorning ZzeCoOl
<setite> rocco have you tried chmod or whatever that is
<setite> chroot i mean
<ZzeCoOl> Guardiann :>>>>>>>>>>>
<rocco> I don't even know what that is, setite
<ZzeCoOl> :D
<setite> ok hold up
<sangriag> Is it worth asking for troubleshooting in this IRC? I posted a few problems with installations, and yet getting no reply? Losing hope!?
<ernesto_> ubuntu
<ZzeCoOl> MY stab doenst mount my window partition ....but if i arun mount -a  then it mounts... Any clue? plz
<ZzeCoOl> arun run*
<Guardiann> sangriag maybe noone has the answer
<setite> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<rocco> setite, thanks, have you worked with that before?
<sangriag> Guardinn: maybe. :-(
<emanuelez> hello * :)
<Guardiann> hello
<emanuelez> does upgrading to hoary automatically use x.org instead of xfree?
<ZzeCoOl> noone?...
<ZzeCoOl> any clue about fstab?
<emanuelez> ZzeCoOl: what's your proble with it?
<rocco> setite, what is chroot, can you conceptually explain that to me?
<emanuelez> rocco: chroot=change root. you simply change the root of your filesystem
<_4strO> emanuelez> niet
<_4strO> u have to change manualy
<rocco> oh, ok
<_4strO> and not in Xserver
<rocco> I don't see how that helps, but ok, hehe
<_4strO> do it in a terminal session
<emanuelez> rocco: try installing gentoo and u'll have to use chroot :P LOL
<ZzeCoOl> emanuelez i have set my ftab to mount my windows partition but it desnt work at the boot time,but if i run mount -a then it mounts
<ZzeCoOl> fstab*
<rocco> emanuelez, you know, my last comp a friend installed gentoo for me, and yeah, he used chroot, I remember now
<_4strO> defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<rocco> confused the shit out of me then, confuses the shit out of me now
<_4strO> ZzeCoOl> did u set auto option ?
<ZzeCoOl> i dont remember
<_4strO> :)
<ZzeCoOl> i folowed the ubuntu guide
<ZzeCoOl> :D
<ZzeCoOl> just a sec im going to check it
<Falstius> _4strO: if he didn't set auto, then mount -a shouldn't mount it ..
<_4strO> ha ?
<ZzeCoOl> _4strO is is like this   : /dev/sda6       /mnt/Games      vfat    umask=000       0       0
<_4strO> fabbione> i thought that mount -a will mount all device in etc/fstab
<ZzeCoOl> _4strO this is what it does
<plovs> pitti, i have a usb zip-drive, i haven't used it for a while though, you want me to test it? on hoary or warty?
<_4strO> ZzeCoOl> dev/hdc2       /mnt/musique1   vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<pitti> plovs: well, we know that it does not work on warty, so hoary :-)
<ZzeCoOl> does this gives read write to every user?
<pitti> plovs: the new hal version contains a patch, but only for IDE zip drives
<_4strO> niet
<pitti> plovs: it would be nice to check whether usb zip still does not work
<ZzeCoOl> what does this does?
<ZzeCoOl> i want read write to every user
<_4strO> uid=1000
<_4strO> id=1000
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<rocco> does someone know how to apt-get dchroot?
<Hwolf> Does anyone know how to enable xvideo on the new xorg fglrx drivers?
<_4strO> ZzeCoOl> groupe 1000 and user 1000
<Pluk> I have: uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 .. gives all rights for every user in the group users
<ZzeCoOl> i dont understand what is group id 1000 and user id 1000
<_4strO> i think uid=1000 contain all user u have ;)
<_4strO> just try it
<Pluk> uid=1000 is your own uid
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<Falstius> ZzeCoOl: what you have should work though.  The problem is probably that at boot time the system is not recognizing your scsi driver.  Is it SATA?
<Pluk> netx user has uid=1001
<ZzeCoOl> yes it is
<ZzeCoOl> western digital 200gb
<ZzeCoOl> sata
<Falstius> is there a message in dmesg about it?
<rocco> how come "apt-get install dchroot" doesn't work?
<ZzeCoOl> let me check
<Falstius> do you boot your root (ubuntu) off the same drive?
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm updating my installation onw
<NetwrkMonkey> er now
<NetwrkMonkey> i had 47 updates
<emanuelez> does upgrading to hoary automatically use x.org instead of xfree?
<_4strO> emanuelez> niet
<emanuelez> _4strO: so what doi need to do for the switch?
<ZzeCoOl> Falstius
<ZzeCoOl> i cant find nothing
<_4strO> kill ur Xsession
<ZzeCoOl> do i have to grep something special in the dmesg
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<emanuelez> _4strO: i did the sweitch about a month ago! LOL
<rocco> # sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<rocco> Reading Package Lists... Done
<rocco> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<rocco> E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<rocco> what does that mean?
<gt500> rocco, that the package doesn't exists
<gt500> :p
<ZzeCoOl> nevermind
<rocco> but... but... but...
<Falstius> ZzeCoOl: I'd grep for the drive name.
<_4strO> and apt-get install xserver-xorg in a terminal session
<Pluk> rocco did you apt-get update?
<rocco> Pluk, yes
<Pluk> ah you were running amd64 right?
<rocco> yeah
<_4strO> perhaps apt-get remove xserver-xfree86
<_4strO> dont't remember the exact name
<Pluk> possibly not yet ported to x86_64
<rocco> Pluk, so what can I freaking do with amd64? it is like nothing but what came with ubuntu even has a chance of working, which isn't that much
<Pluk> lol software development for amd64 is still very fresh
<emanuelez> _4strO: it tells me that is't gonna remove my ATI driver :(
<nevyn> rocco: enable universe?
<Pluk> hmmm indeed
<rocco> nevyn, how?
<Pluk> dchroot seems to be in universe
<_4strO> emanuelez> u'r in X ?
<rocco> do you guys recommend I install x86 instead?
<emanuelez> yes
<rocco> that'd be good. how do I access universe?
<Pluk> yes rooco
<_4strO> xorg-driver-fglrx
<_4strO> emanuelez> do't do that in X
<Pluk> i have amd64 here too and have a x86 and x86_64 installed
<nevyn> rocco: universe is like.. everything that's in debian.
<Pluk> dont use x86)64 very often
<emanuelez> _4strO: so i have to kill gdm i guess
<_4strO> yes
<nevyn> what provides auplay?
<emanuelez> _4strO: ok.. thx :)
<_4strO> xorg-driver-fglrx is the xorg ATI driver
<rocco> Pluk, how much room do I need to install x86? or should I install over this partition and get rid of this once and for all?
<rocco> nevyn, should I enable universe then and try that?
<Pluk> i think with 4gb root 1gb swap and 3 gb home you prolly be safe
<Pluk> home and swap can be shared
<rocco> Pluk, I got more than enough then, I think I can spare that. But is keeping this one worth it?
<Pluk> sure worth it
<Pluk> always fun to play with x86_64
<rocco> what can I do with 64 then that is special and fun?
<Pluk> fun for nerds then i guess...
<Pluk> :D
<rocco> I'm a nerd... I just don't know linux as well as I wish I did
<flute> play with big numbers
<rocco> I definitely am trying... 5:30am, class at 9am... see? I'm trying
<Pluk> lol
<manchot> in gnome, what is the file brower? I can't see its link.
<rocco> Pluk, what should I download to install the x86 ubuntu then?
<flute> manchot nautilus
<plovs> pitti, i have both ide-zip and usb-zip i'll test both and let you know somewhere at the end of next week
<Pluk> rocco, just get the iso?
<rcaskey> Is home on the panel by default?
<rocco> ok, the thing is, I'm not sure I can burn it from here.
<pitti> plovs: nice, thanks! Please write your results in the bug report
<rocco> I haven't found a burning program here yet
<gt500> rocco, cdrecord
<Guardiann> rocco use k3b
<rocco> I don't think I have k3b, but cdrecord I do, just don't know how to use it
<rcaskey> rocco: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rcaskey> then add universe onto the end of the repository you are using
<rcaskey> then open up synaptic and install it
<rcaskey> alternatively there is a gui way but I dont have it in front of me now
<TreadingSoftly> Does anyone know how to get CDDB working for CD Player?
<rocco> open up synaptic?
<plovs> pitti, do you know how to restore the partition table to a usb-key, i get an error when plugging it in and it can no longer be accessed (not on windows, nor on linux) fdisk says: unable to open dev/sda
<pitti> plovs: hmm, fdisk should not care about the partition table
<pitti> plovs: sure that you do this with sudo?
<rcaskey> it's on the menu
<odyssey> TreadingSoftly, works fine fore me... might not have the cd in the database?
<TreadingSoftly> no ... rhythm box can pick them up + not obscure cds
<emanuelez> _4strO: still there?
<_4strO> yep
<_4strO> not for a long time, my bath is ready ...
<emanuelez> _4strO: i did as u said... everything went smootly but i seem to have lost every hardware acceleration :(
<_4strO> video card ?
<emanuelez> ATI radeon 9600
<_4strO> same as mine
<_4strO> don't have acceleration too :/
<emanuelez> :-O
<_4strO> u have it before ?
<emanuelez> _4strO: yes!!
<_4strO> erf
<raul> cine ma ajuta si pe mine?
<_4strO> I never had it :/
<emanuelez> _4strO: hope i'll be able to switch back LOL
<setite> hey
<setite> anyone know a repo that has the newest xine
<TreadingSoftly> In gconf I've got this under the entry for CDDB-Slave2 (in case this is relevant): hostname = <blank> info=0 name=<blank> port=888 server=freedb.freedb.org server-type=0.  Anything missing there?
<NetwrkMonkey> well that update went rather smoothly
<Guardiann> setite what version you looking for
<_4strO> emanuelez> u change the video driver ?
<setite> ummmm... something newer than the one ubuntu has
<emanuelez> _4strO: installing xorg apt removed my driver
<setite> i want to update alot fo things that ubuntu has... but ill do it one by one if i must
<setite> 15 minutes till howard stern replay!
<TreadingSoftly> where are the CDDB settings for CD Player?
<_4strO> emanuelez> but it put on newer ?
<emanuelez> _4strO: no... i had to install xorg-driver-fglx manually
<setite> should i add the debian repo?
<emanuelez> setite: very risky
<_4strO> fuck
<Guardiann> xine 99.3 is pretty recent
<_4strO> fuck$* ati driver ....
<plovs> pitti, sudo fdisk /dev/sda gives: Unable to open /dev/sda
<pitti> plovs: but /dev/sda does exist?
<no0tic> I've problems with powernow module & frequency scaling. powernow: No PST tables match this cpuid (0x7a0). On warty this didn't happen
<setite> ok then just xine then
<pitti> plovs: does "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1k count=10" work?
<setite> is it possible to steer apt to a new repo that is not on the list
<plovs> pitti, dmesg says: usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<setite> like if you just want to use it once
<pitti> urth
<pitti> plovs: no idea. sounds like a hardware problem...
<plovs> pitti, dd: opening `/dev/sda': No such file or directory
<emanuelez> _4strO: what kernel r u using?
<_4strO> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-3.1 Kernel: 2.6.8.1-4-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.1.99 | Desktop: Gnome v2.9 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<vj> ubuntu does not install properly
<pitti> plovs: dmesg output is from plugging in?
<no0tic> plovs: do you have a via MOBO?
<_4strO> emanuelez> u ?
<emanuelez> _4strO: i guess it only works with kernel 2.6.10 but i'm not sure. the problem is that i have issues with that kernel so i'm using 2.6.9 right now
<plovs> no0tic, yes, but it used to work, after pulling it out one day it just stoppped
<plovs> pitti, it is a lot, i don't want to flood the channel
<pitti> plovs: feel free to /msg
<no0tic> plovs: try appending pci=noacpi in kernel options
<_4strO> emanuelez> change X server don't change kernel using , i think
<emanuelez> _4strO: of course, but the driver is a kernel module of course
<plovs> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<plovs> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<plovs> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<plovs> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<plovs> usb-storage: device found at 3
<plovs> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<plovs>   Vendor: JetFlash  Model: TS256MJF2L        Rev: 2.00
<plovs>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<plovs> usb-storage: device scan complete
<plovs> sda: Unit Not Ready, sense:
<plovs> Current : sense key Unit Attention
<plovs> Additional sense: Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
<plovs> sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
<_4strO> emanuelez> yes
<plovs> sda : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08
<plovs> Current sd: sense key Unit Attention
<plovs> Additional sense: Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
<plovs> sda: Write Protect is off
<plovs> sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<plovs> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<plovs> SCSI device sda: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)
<plovs> sda: Write Protect is off
<plovs> sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00
<plovs> sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<plovs>  /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<plovs> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<plovs> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<plovs> UDF-fs: No VRS found
<plovs> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<plovs> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<plovs> FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<emanuelez> PLEASE KICK THIS GUY! LOL
<plovs> usb 4-6: USB disconnect, address 3
<plovs> usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<plovs> usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<plovs> usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<plovs> usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<_4strO> lol
<plovs> usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<herman_> plovs use pastebin or sometihng
<plovs> usb 3-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<plovs> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<plovs> usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<plovs> usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<no0tic> plovs: you have to /msg every line!
<plovs> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<plovs> usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<plovs> usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<plovs> usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address
<plovs> sorry all
* plovs hides
<plovs> yes, now i know
<SuSE|UsER> Uh oh, i can't eject my cd O_o
<emanuelez> no autokick here uh? LOL
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: lsof /dev/cdrom
<SuSE|UsER> Help me :S
<plovs> i'll kick myself if that makes people happy
<emanuelez> SuSE|UsER: umount -l /mnt/cdrom
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: ehm, lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<emanuelez> plovs: just kidding :)
<_4strO> emanuelez> u had default driver before switching X ?
<plovs> emanuelez, it really hurt, kicking myself so hard
<_4strO> lol plovs
* _4strO slaps plovs  with a glowing 23.
* no0tic reminds: large pastes at http://rafb.net/paste/
<setite> plovs your a bastard
<SuSE|UsER> stil doesnt work after umount -l /media/cdrom
<setite> ok ive said my piece
<emanuelez> _4strO: i had the fglrx driver
<setite> suse!!! guys grab your clubs and torches!
<thundrcleeze> wow, plovs, 27 lines at once.
<_4strO> emanuelez> the ubuntu fglrx driver ?
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: view what program is using you cd with  : lsof | grep cdrom
<SuSE|UsER> and doesnt work after lsof | grep /dev/cdrom
<daniels> the flood of castigating plovs is almost as bad as the flood he generated in the first place
<emanuelez> _4strO: yup
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: lsof lists all opened files
<setite> daniels... indeed
<_4strO> emanuelez> stange
<thundrcleeze> plovs, your name wouldn't happen to have the letters s l x in front of it, would it?
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: then kill the process that is using your cd
<_4strO> i had the same but hadn't acceleration :/
<emanuelez> _4strO: weird
<SuSE|UsER> But which process?
<_4strO> some people said i have too recomplie my kernel :/
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: the process that is using you cdrom... :)
<_4strO> some people said i have to recomplie my kernel :/
<SuSE|UsER> But i dont know which one :)
<SuSE|UsER> lsof | grep /dev/cdrom shows nothing
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: how many processes are using your cd right now?
<SuSE|UsER> I dunno :)
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: ok, so noone
<emanuelez> from xorg-drivers-fglrx docs: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10 (2.6.10.2-2) hoary;
<emanuelez> hell
<_4strO> pffff
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: lsof | grep cdrom lists them, if doesn't list anything, there aren't...
<SuSE|UsER> cd icon disappeared from desktop but i still cant eject him
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: try eject
<SuSE|UsER> :S
<SuSE|UsER> I can't
<emanuelez> fabbione: u there?
<SuSE|UsER> Is there any command for ejecting cd (in console)
<SuSE|UsER> ?
<emanuelez> SuSE|UsER: eject
<SuSE|UsER> eject -r
<SuSE|UsER> eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<scylax> hi
<emanuelez> SuSE|UsER: are you 100% sure no processes are using your cdrom?
<SuSE|UsER> I'm not, but lsof shows nothing
<emanuelez> any shell console? any mplayer hidden session...
<manchot> when I mounted some local partitions, ubuntu shows all their icons on the desktop.
<manchot> how to disable this?
<no0tic> After plugging in an USB device in warty it was mounted automatically, on hoary, it is correctly recognized but doesn't show up
<manchot> anthother question: anyone is using gmailfs ? I tried to install its debian pkg but it seems that ubuntu does not have dependent packages.
<pusling> is there a (unofficial) hoary install iso ?
<wezzer-> I don't think so
<no0tic> pusling: imagecd.ubuntulinux.org
<no0tic> pusling: sorry, cdimage.ubuntulinux.org
<no0tic> pusling: under releases
<scylax> ah nice, i'll get one of those too
<scylax> what is array1, array2, array3?
<Riddell> pusling: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-3/
<pusling> what is arr... what scylax said
<no0tic> scylax: are hoary-milestones
<scylax> ok so 3 is more recent?
* SuSE|UsER still can't eject cd :S
<appleseed> hi everyone! sorry to ask this, as I'm sure I'm not the first, but how do I enable DRI on the ATi fglrx drivers? fglrx STILL says opengl is using the mesa driver. i've installed linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), and rebooted, but still no luck
<no0tic> scylax: 3 hsa been released today
<TheGuild> it's it true that the hoary dist isn't complete at the moment?
<scylax> i'll download it and check it out
<no0tic> TheGuild: it isn't stable, but it has all
<scylax> only played with hoary for a couple of days before going back to warty :)
<TheGuild> no0tic: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-common_2.6.1-1ubuntu2_all.deb  404 Not Found
<TheGuild> get a lot of these whilst dist-upgrading
<scylax> can one record an iso with nautilus?
<no0tic> TheGuild: update your repositories
<no0tic> scylax: yes
<TheGuild> no0tic: allready done
<scylax> great
<no0tic> TheGuild: then probably they are upgrading packages right now
<nevyn> what do I need to install to get auplay or is there an easy way tomake gaim do notifications via gstreamer?
<TheGuild> no0tic: great then I'll hang on... was wondering if it were my apt sources :)
<scylax> i saw a friend had weather info in evolution, how do i get that?
<no0tic> scylax:  I think there are plugins for that
<pusling> is debmirror in ubuntu ?
<scylax> do you know how to install them? i see nothing on the menus
<nevyn> nevermind worked it out.
<no0tic> TheGuild: yes, they are upgrading packages now ;)
<TheGuild> no0tic: thnx for checking :)
<SuSE|UsER> I mounted cd again /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 and i wrote lsof | grep /dev/hdc
<SuSE|UsER> , but nothing was shown
<no0tic> SuSE|UsER: yes, if you are not using it....
<Hwolf> Hm. Is the hoary repro server down?
<no0tic> Hwolf: no
<Hwolf> ailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-dfsg/libmysqlclient12_4.0.23-3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Hwolf> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<no0tic> Hwolf: probably they are upgrading packages now
<no0tic> Hwolf: TheGuild & I got the same error
<SuSE|UsER> When i'm trying to eject it says  eject -r
<SuSE|UsER> eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<no0tic> Hwolf: but not with all packages
<no0tic> TheGuild & Hwolf: now it works
<TheGuild> no0tic: senks again :)
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: what shows when you type mount?
<Hwolf> Hm. First time I've ever encountered an official mirror downish. In all my years of using debian-systems
<Hwolf> :-P
<setite> ok how the hell do i install xine lib 1.0
<setite> i cant figure it otu
<snowblink> setite: apt-get install xine-ui
<setite> i ran sj ./configure
<setite> well i have xine-ui... but i want a newer version then the one on the ubuntu repo
<setite> sh*
<Guardiann> whats wrong with the version you have?
<setite> nothing is wrong
<setite> i just want the newer version
<snowblink> setite: right. I was looking for the debs yesterday too.
<setite> to see if the quality is any better
<setite> so i downloaded the newest lib and xine-ui
<setite> and i was trying to install xine lib but it wont
<pusling> What is the networking device sit0 ?
<Guardiann> why wont it install] 
<SuSE|UsER> snowblink, /dev/hda4 on / type xfs (rw)
<SuSE|UsER> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<SuSE|UsER> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<SuSE|UsER> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<SuSE|UsER> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<SuSE|UsER> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<SuSE|UsER> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: umount /media/cdrom0
<setite> suse is the devil
<Mabus> I see the OOo2 package has completed successfully - does anyone know if it causes any problems if I install it ?
<SuSE|UsER> And still soesnt work :S
<SuSE|UsER> doesn't*
<Guardiann> setite what did you tyoe to try to install
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: what error did you get?
<setite> well i ran ./configure
<setite> then tried make
<setite> but make errored
<SuSE|UsER>  eject -r
<SuSE|UsER> eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<setite> somethign abotu no specified path or file or soemthign like that
<Guardiann> do you have all the gcc packages
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: exit all your shell sessions
<setite> im trying to install xine-ui now
<setite> i dunno
<setite> i have some of them
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: then try the command again
<setite> i dont know if i have all or enough though
<SuSE|UsER> Still doesn't work
<VincentMX> hi
<SuSE|UsER> It has to be some bug :S
<setite> checking for XINE-LIB version >= 1.0.0... no
<setite> *** The xine-config script installed by XINE could not be found
<setite> *** If XINE was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<setite> *** your path, or set the XINE_CONFIG environment variable to the
<setite> *** full path to xine-config.
<setite> configure: error: *** You should install xine-lib first ***
<SuSE|UsER> Big,nasty bug :S
<setite> so i do need to install the libs first
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: is there a CD on your desktop?
<SuSE|UsER> Now it isn't
<thully> has anyone noticed that the update notifier in hoary has "update" spelled as "upate"?
<setite> what are "all" the gcc packages
<SuSE|UsER> It disappeared after umount
<no0tic> brb
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: from the prompt where you are doing the umount, type pwd
<SuSE|UsER> It shows my /home/user
<VincentMX> i'm using the Ubuntu live CD, it works kinda slow. Wil it go faster when i install Ubuntu?
<VincentMX> i'm using the Ubuntu live CD, it works kinda slow. Wil it go faster when i install Ubuntu?
<SuSE|UsER> VincentMX, it should
<VincentMX> Ok thanx!
<VincentMX> couse this is really going slow
<VincentMX> :)
<SuSE|UsER> Yeah, I think WindowsXP live CD is FasTer ;)
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: you have no programs in your tray which might be accessing it?
<setite> Guardiann where did you go
<setite> should i get a newer gcc then ubuntu has
<setite> or should i move over to hoary
<setite> im getting frustrated with warty... but hoary will be worse i bet
<Hwolf> settite, why is that?
<setite> i dunno
<setite> i just want to update something and im dying
<Hwolf> VincentMX, it will go a *lot* faster
<setite> i cant update xine
<thully> only if you absolutely need a newer gcc - hoary is a tad unstable, proceed with caution (it's like debian's unstable)
<VincentMX> ok
<thully> maybe you're missing libs to compile xine?
<setite> i downloaded the libs
<Hwolf> Thully, Hoary has been reasonably stable so far. I've installed it three times.
<setite> thats what i cant install
<setite> why did you install it 3 times
<thully> yes - I've used it, but there still is breakage every now and then - not as stable as warty
<setite> why not once
<smurfix> does anybody have a moin-moin skin that looks ubuntu-ish?
<smurfix> (or know of)
<thully> I'm not saying it's unstable in the windows sense, I'm saying it is in the debian sense
<setite> is it in the noob sense
<setite> i cant be doing alot of configuring because im too new
<setite> i just want better quality dvd playback
<BockBilbo> hello
<setite> and xine is the only program i can get to play TV's
<BockBilbo> has anyone here tried MATLAB in linux?
<BockBilbo> in ubuntu..
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: what is the output of fuser /dev/hdc
<appleseed> Hello everyone. sorry, i asked a question before but got cut off so i'm not sure if anyone answered. I'm having problems with xorg+fglrx drivers(fglrxinfo will only show the mesa driver used, not the ati one)
<KlaasVaag> BockBilbo, not yet.. but i tried some OS equivalents :)
<thully> I mean - if you use debian sarge or sid, or gentoo, or similar and can handle things fine hoary should be OK - even if you're good at using, say, mandrake you should be fine
<BockBilbo> hehe you mean octave
<VincentMX> is it legal to distribute Ubuntu cd's during my lecture about computers?
<BockBilbo> right?
<setite> yes it is legal
<thully> yes - that's the beauty of it
<setite> it is as far as ubuntu
<appleseed> any ideas how to fix that? i've reinstalled linux-restricted-modules, and the binary drivers, but still cant get Xorg to use ATi's OpenGL
<VincentMX> ok
<setite> i dont know abotu the place your lecturing at
<KlaasVaag> BockBilbo, i think i do :) not sure though.. it was a while ago, and did not spent to much effort on it..
<VincentMX> what?
<SuSE|UsER> fuser /dev/hdc ? output=0
<BockBilbo> oh... ok
<BockBilbo> see.. im trying to install matlab7 on ubuntu
<setite> im trying to find a cheap way to get grocery stores or some kind of store to hand them out
<KlaasVaag> BockBilbo, have you tried it? how did you like it in comparison with matlab?
<setite> here in vegas
<BockBilbo> and im havng som errors
<BockBilbo> KlaasVaag, i havent try octave at all
<BockBilbo> :S
<VincentMX> How long do you guys use Linux?
<setite> i havent used windows in days...
<BockBilbo> VincentMX, just 10 months
<KlaasVaag> ok.. never mind then :) i love the potential of Matlab but cannot work with it yet.. since i dont like to spend money on software i was hoping Octave was a good alternative :)
<SuSE|UsER> snowblink, fuser /dev/hdc has no output
<setite> it would be over a month if it wasnt for my inability to upload mp3s to my phone with linux
<BockBilbo> KlaasVaag, ive heard it is a good alternative
<KlaasVaag> so basically i am figuring what software to put some time in to learn it :)
<KlaasVaag> ok.. that is great :)
<BockBilbo> but, for example it misses some packages that i need
<BockBilbo> like simulin
<BockBilbo> k
<VincentMX> i'm using Linux for only 2 hours by now ;)
<BockBilbo> :P
<setite> your giving a lecture
<setite> on what
<VincentMX> any dutch or belgian people?
<KlaasVaag> ok.. good luck then getting matlab to work.. in my opinion its just to costly :)
<KlaasVaag> VincentMX, what about them?
<VincentMX> i'm dutch
<Pluk> VincentMX, :) try #ubuntu-nl some dutch there
<BockBilbo> KlaasVaag,  it iss..
<VincentMX> ok, thanx
<KlaasVaag> im dutch :)
<BockBilbo> but who has said that ive paid for it? 8-)
<BockBilbo> :/
<thully> has anybody heard anything concerning whether gtkpod works with iPod shuffle, or if support is on the way?  Those look kinda interesting (ducks from the OGG evangelists)
<KlaasVaag> BockBilbo, i prefer my software to be such that i can use it legally :)
<BockBilbo> me too Klas
<BockBilbo> KlaasVaag,
<setite> im american sorry
<setite> what are you lecturing on
<KlaasVaag> setite, please specify who you are talking to :)
<setite> who else mentioned lecturing
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: eject -v
<setite> anyone who is givign a lecture is free to talk abotu it
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: running out of ideas
<thully> They (the Shuffle) have much more storage than the equivalently-priced iriver (I would never get a flash player w/256MB or memory, and I don't want to spend a whole lot) - just wondering for the future
<setite> screw this... once again imma have to convert an RPM
<SuSE|UsER> snowblink, i got errors, the last 1 is eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argumen
<setite> whats i586 and i6 86
<setite> i have a celeron what do i need
<setite> i dont have a custom kernel either as far as i know
<Sleipnir> hello
<snowblink> SuSE|UsER: I would play with umount. Options -r and -f
<setite> there is i386, i586, k6,k7, and src
<thully> I'm using hoary, and it seems like the latest kernel has really good ACPI - my battery is lasting 20 min longer than is normal on Linux
<scylax> great
<thully> 1h 55min left, 66% left
<thully> almost 3h
<setite> someone please help me i dont know which to pick for a celeron
<setite> i386, i586, k6,k7, and src
<scylax> i386 i think
<Falstius> celerons are i686
<thully> setite - i586 (if there isn't an i686*
<setite> whoops no i386
<setite> there is 586, 686
<setite> 686 ok
<thully> go with 686
<scylax> ok
<setite> should i get a new kernel?>
<setite> whats the command to determine what i have
<SuSE|UsER> Nope, snowblink doesn't work, I'll just reboot my pc ;) Thx for help :)
<Get> Hi! I'm going to change from gentoo to ubuntu, do I need any install gudie for ubunto or the screen instructions is enough?
<snowblink> Get: you should be okay, but you may want to check http://ubuntuguide.org/ after install
<manchot> I see no big difference between ubuntu and debian.
<manchot> seems debian has more pkgs
<snowblink> Can anyone recommend a monitoring tool (for CPU temperature, network usage, etc.) that can sit on my desktop?
<Seminole> gkrellm
<Get> snowblink: k, sounds good
<martyr> hi. i just installed ubuntu amd64 on my new notebook (Athlon64 3000+, 1280x800 WXGA, ATI Mobility Radeon 9700). when it attempts to start X11 after installation / reboot, it fails and my display becomes very dark (you can hardly read white text on black background). any idea how, to fix that, anyone? thanks in advance
<snowblink> Seminole: thanks. Will take a look
<Seminole> np
<manchot>   gkrellm: Depends: gkrellm-common (= 2.2.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<manchot> E: Unmet dependencies. Try E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<manchot> what's wrong?
<manchot> I tried to install some pkg with dpkg but failed, not apt-get can't work.
<Seminole> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<Seminole> It will install the dependencies
<manchot> Seminole, "You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<manchot> "
<manchot> I am using root
<ihhhuohuohuh> hi
<Guardiann> hello
<Guardiann> setite get your answer?
<setite> yay i updated xine
<setite> answer to what
<Guardiann> nice your answer to kernel number
<Seminole> manchot - have you run that command yet?
<setite> yea i was told 686
<setite> should i get a new kernel?
<Guardiann> type uname -a
<setite> well nvm what is the command that will tell me the kernel i have
<angusdung> anyone know what wouldl cause this error or how to fix it? "error activating xkb configuration" when starting an x session
<Bart6114> I've got a question, i'm kind of a linux noob, i wanted to start with linux by using Ubuntu. The installation went ok, when i tried to boot for the first time i got an error: No screens found. Can anyone help me on this?
<setite> uname -a
<scylax> what about athlon xp, is that 368,586 or 686?
<setite> ?
<scylax> uname -r
<setite> thats k7 isnt it?
<Guardiann> in terminal
<no0tic> scylax: k7
<setite> a or r
<Guardiann> or -a
<scylax> aha ok thanx no0tic
<setite> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<martyr> scylax: i686 architecture, but use k7, this one's optimized for athlons
<scylax> ok
<manchot> Seminole, yes, I did. and got error msgs
<setite> so that means that ubuntu installed the correct kernel right
<Tomcat_> scylax: You need k7, 686 won't work probably.
<martyr> Tomcat_: it works. backwards compatible.
<scylax> ok, i always got i386 anyway, will look out for k7 now
<Guardiann> setite are you using warty
<martyr> anybody got an answer to my question? :(
<setite> si senor
<Guardiann> cool
<setite> why
<Guardiann> just wondering
<Tomcat_> martyr: Didn't for me... Kernel panic or something :] 
<setite> can/should i update my kenel
<scylax> dunno martyr, i'd check the XF86Config file
<Guardiann> hoary has 2.6.10-2-386
<scylax> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<martyr> i did. ubuntu already added the appropriate modline for my resolution.
<setite> 2.6.10 of what.. gnome?
<angusdung> anyone know what wouldl cause this error or how to fix it? "error activating xkb configuration" when starting an x session
<Tomcat_> setite: Kernel
<Guardiann> kernel
<Bart6114> is there anyone that knows an answer to my question? is there maybe a safemode to start xserver?
<setite> whoops yea
<mike1> Bart 6114..  http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t267321.html
<setite> is there any reason for me to try and update the kernel?
<mike1> maybe worth a shot.. found it on google
<setite> is there any advantage?
<Bart6114> thx i'll check it out
<mike1> np
<Guardiann> and 2.94 gnome
<setite> ok tell me this
<Guardiann> you may just want to wait 2.68 works well i though with warty
<setite> if i do the distupgrade what will break
<Guardiann> :)
<scylax> setite,normally dist-upgrade breaks nothing
<setite> nothing at all
<Guardiann> the only problem i had with hoary was with the sound
<scylax> warty upgrade right? not upgrading to hoary?
<Guardiann> once i sorted that out hoary runs great
<setite> i will have an updated ubuntu with no need to fix anything
<setite> will it upgrade packages ive removed?
<setite> like firefox
<scylax> nope
<mike1> bart... seems to be a vesa vs other drive thing... other google searches turn up similar stuff  eg http://www.linuxcompatible.org/thread27992-1.html
<setite> distupgrade upgrades to hoary doesnt it
<Seminole> manchot, you habve used apt successfully for other programs right?
<scylax> only if you modify your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<setite> what does it do now then
<setite> aren't most of my packages already updated
<scylax> it upgrades warty(:
<Seminole> manchot did you add extra repositories?
<scylax> if you think it might break something you could do a backup previously
<scylax> with partimage for example
<setite> but arent most of the packages on the ubuntu repo not updates
<manchot> Seminole, yes I did
<setite> no room for backing up on this PC
<scylax> ok
<setite> ahhh nvm
<setite> not gonna do anything
<setite> i just wish i could get the dvd quality to improve
<scylax> install mplayer
<scylax> no,wait
<Guardiann> whats wrong with your dvd quality
<sangriag> I am stuck here even at the very first stage of installation: :-(( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=12005
<setite> it wouldnt run
<PotajiTo> wenas
<setite> the quality sucks
<setite> its blurry
<Bart6114> mike1 i'm gonna try to set the driver to VESA if that doesn't work i'll be right back :)
<Guardiann> have you run xine-check
<setite> no whats that
<scylax> setite,did you do this? -> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<setite> i have libdvdcss2
<Guardiann> from your terminal type xine-check
<setite> everythign was good on xine-check
<Guardiann> well thats a good thing
<setite> is there nothing better than libdvdcss2 for decoding
<setite> or perhaps a newer version
<setite> how do i determine the version i have
<Guardiann> :) works good for me  you and your newer versions :)
<setite> i want better quality... i dont know what would do that... so anyt options you have would work... i just figured newer versions were the key
<setite> new xine did nothing but i didnt expect it to
<sobralense> how I can know the installed .debs without using synaptic ?
<Guardiann> you have enough ram?
<Pluk> sobralense, apt-get
<setite> i read that totem was better... BUT it wont play dvds
<Guardiann> try vlc
<sobralense> Pluk, yes but I did'nt find it
<setite> is the quality better?
* SuSE|UsER ejected cd :D
<LetterRip> Hello all, I read the meeting minutes and saw a mention of a site blocking tool to be developed for ubuntu, I have a fairly nice design document for a tool I call safeTNet that I'd be interested in having the coders consider
<Guardiann> for you it maybe
<sobralense> Pluk, I mean.. the command line
<LetterRip> any idea who I should contact, or an email list I should join, etc?
<setite> should i install the VLC on the repo or should i get the newest version :)
<occy> SOS:  Upon boot... I keep getting:  hw_random  Fatal loading...   How can I disable a module from loading at boot without being able to boot into the system to edit the blacklist thing?
<snowblink> setite: what problems are you having with DVD playing?
<Guardiann> lol get it from repo
<setite> i am not happy with the quality... picture was better in windows... so...
<setite> your no fun Guardiann... you know i like new versions
<setite> makes me feel special
<mike1> occy... ubuntu live or knoppix could be an option
<snowblink> setite: please define quality
<Guardiann> yeh i know but they dont seem to work for you :)
<setite> sharper image
<snowblink> setite: your resolution is the same?
<scylax> anyone here knows what NvAGP "true" in XF86Config-4 means?
<occy> mike1: you can't simply set something like  linux hw_random=no ?
<occy> heh
<TheGuild> what do I need to install to play mp3 streams (totem keeps whining about a required decoder)
<`huihuoho> Hey all, i just tried to set the graphic driver to VESA, but i still get the "no screens found" error anyone knows waht i can try next?
<no0tic> gnome applications panel merge different windows of the same app, how can I change this?
<occy> I'd think you should be able to pass some command line param at boot time to get it to not load a module upon boot.
<mike1> heh. dunno if there are boot args like that for what you want.... sory
<mike1> there may be...i just dont know abou thten
<mike1> them
<Guardiann> TheGuild have you looked at www.ubuntuguide.otg
<TheGuild> Guardiann: will do :)
<`huihuoho> anyone know an answer to my question?
<mike1> sorry occy... google doesnt show much help ... at least not that i see. sounds like knoppix or ubuntu live time to me
<sabdfl> Jan 21 15:25:14 slinky postfix/flush[22954] : fatal: service flush requires a process limit of 0
<Bart61140> Hey all, i just tried to set the graphic driver to VESA, but i still get the "no screens found" error anyone knows waht i can try next?
<sabdfl> what's the magic to get postfix to process its queue?
<Guardiann> Bart61140/`huihuoho sorry i dont
<Bart61140> is there maybe a safemode to start xerver?
<Bart61140> xserver
<setite> snowblink - i think your correct... im using a higher resolution on linux
<setite> because everything is a little bigger on nix than windows
<Guardiann> higer would be smaller wouldnt it
<mike1> sabdfl... >postqueue -f
<sabdfl> mike1: thanks very much!
<setite> but the video card would have to render differently
<mike1> np
<setite> because of increased pixels it would cause the picture to looks blurrier because it would have to multiply them
<Guardiann> higher res usually means better quality
<setite> only in equivalent signals
<setite> the dvd is designed for a tv...
<setite> which has a much lower resolution
<setite> if i had a better video card it would work better
<setite> my broken 6800gt has a hardware module for better video rendering
<Guardiann> if you say
<setite> yea... video is one of the few things i understand
<setite> ok imma try vlc
<Guardiann> :)
<Bart61140> is there maybe a safemode to start xerver?
<setite> ooh i like vlc
<Guardiann> told you didnt I
<setite> quality isnt better but i know what the issue is with that... but i like being able to skip straight past the menus to the chapter i want
<Guardiann> brb
<SirPsy> i have a problem with my intel chipset
<SirPsy> its the ich 5 bridge
<SirPsy> is there a deb file for it ?
<SirPsy> with an url
<SirPsy> cuz i cant connect it to the internet because of the ich5 problem
<SirPsy> if i want to alter some hardware settings it kills things
<SirPsy> :<
<BockBilbo> how do i know which Xserver version im running?
<netmonk> setite, what do you use to play dvd's?
<mike1> bart what type of video card do you have
<setite> i cant wait till hd-dvd become standard
<setite> what program?
<netmonk> yes
<setite> i used xine
<setite> im usin vlc atm
<netmonk> is it in universe?
<Bart61140> mike i've got an integrated via/s3 unichrome
<BockBilbo> do anyone know?
<stav530> can anybody help me with plone in ubuntu
<SirPsy> what file do i have to edit to force network linkspeed ?
<setite> what vlc
<setite> yea
<setite> well actually i dunno if its in universe or multiverse
<setite> its in one of the ubuntu repos though
<mike1> bart... looks like lots of others have had that issue and may have something to do with X.. .http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22991
<mike1> ill keep looking but havent found a fix yet
<Bart61140> k thx
<gt500> ow yeah :D i'm back :D
<gt500> btw Falstius, i found how to add keyb layouts :p
<Mitario> jojojo guys
<kent> will the sync-freez in Hoary meen that gaim wont be upgraded from 1.1.1  to 1.1.2?
<gt500> dpkg-reconfigure locales :)
<gt500> Mitario, ;)
<mike1> bart.. have you tried running xf86config as root and building a new xconfig... or is that what you just did
<Prower> kent: I imagine that if there's something particularly important in there, they'd probably update the package before long
<snowblink> BockBilbo: apt-cache showpkg xserver-xfree86
<Mitario> anyone knows the progress of bluetooth support in hoary? :)
<Prower> Especially in the case of a security bug
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> ;)
<markuman> english here or deutsch?
<kent> Prower, ok. good. There was some mention of bugfix in the Changelog. So hopefully then.. :)
<snowblink> BockBilbo: or xorg if you're running that
<manchot> markuman, EN
<gt500> markuman, english
<markuman> ok thx
<BockBilbo> :)
<gt500> Mitario, nope , i don't
<Prower> kent: Ahh, yes...often times I think patches are backported as well, so although you might technically be running 1.1.1 for example, it might have pertinent patches from later versions included in the release
<mike1> bart.... what are the first lines of startx error... eg "XFree86 Version 3.3.6a / X Window System"... im looking for the version of x you have...
<Prower> (But I'm not entirely sure about that :>)
<markuman> i have problems...my hdd is broken and i have install ubuntu on another hdd. but apt-setup doesn work
<kent> Prower, RedHat/Fedora does backport stuff alot, i think.. not sure if its something ubuntu does.
<markuman> i can choise "ftp" but than nothing happen
<BockBilbo> but anywyas.. i still dont have 3d acceleration
<BockBilbo> :(
<Prower> kent: Yes, I'm not too sure either...I know that in the case of the kernel, a lot of security patches have been backported, so I suppose they might do it elsewhere
<gt500> markuman, :/ sudo synaptics
<gt500> :)
<Bart61140> mike i should have to reboot to see that, i have downloaded the latest ubuntu and update everything on install, does this tell you anything?
<markuman> with "sudo passwd root" i have change a root pwd
<markuman> but apt-setup doesnt work
<BockBilbo> has anyone tried to print from ubuntu using samba for accessing a remote printer located in a windows machine?
<gt500> BockBilbo, yeah :p works
<gt500> :)
<mike1> hum. it should... but honestly i dont know what version that would end you up with... ill have to power up an ubuntu box here to see what you would get on a vanilla install
<BockBilbo> gt500, not for me
<BockBilbo> dont know why... i get to establish a connection
<gt500> you have a log
<gt500> ?
<BockBilbo> but.. when printing
<BockBilbo> it just passes all the pages
<gt500> are all your settins correct ?
<netmonk> setite, vlc plays the dvd fine - a little rough but no delays, with xine the movie stops every 2-3 seconds, any ideas?
<BockBilbo> without printing anything
<mike1> have you tried the ubuntu live disk or anything and seen if that works for you?
<gt500> settings
<BockBilbo> well not sure gt500
<BockBilbo> ...
<snowblink> markuman: when you use sudo you are supposed to input your user password
<BockBilbo> i have an epson stylus c64
<gt500> how's the machine called on your windows machine ?
<BockBilbo> SOBREMESA
<BockBilbo> and the printer is called Impresora
<BockBilbo> i think i have a problem with the cups driver
<BockBilbo> :s
<gt500> hmm :/
<Bart61140> mike no not yet, you think it would make a difference?
<markuman> snowblink: that is no problem. i have root rights, but apt-setup doesnt work
<BockBilbo> is Epson Stylus Color 6400 the same printer as Stylus C64
<BockBilbo> ?
<snowblink> markuman: if you want to alter your sources, then you can just use vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<markuman> but why doesnt apt-setup work on ubuntu?
<gt500> markuman, it does here ..
<gt500> corrupt install ?
<gt500> BockBilbo, don't think so ..
<setite> netmonk enable DMA
<markuman> but not here :-D
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> gt500, so.. this is wierd.. cause in the other pc, which has the printer, i also have debian SID and the printer works fine using cups
<setite> sounds like your network sucks
<gt500> idd :p
<gt500> lol
<gt500> BockBilbo, check your settings one more time
<kent> I have an problem i want to solve. I just read on planet.gnome.org about Luis Villa who saved a file (using gnome, not cli) to a server from the screendump-dialog. If i want to do the same, and add my Ubuntu-server (/var/www/ for example) how should i do this? if i choose "connect to server" from gnome i can choose from ftp, ssh etc. But since ubuntu is sudo based, isn't it impossible for me to choose a way that lets me add files to for exam
<kent> ple /var/www?  ftp cant login with root, since root is disabled. :(
<gt500> or compare it from your debian;
<gt500> ;)
<kent> sorry for the long message :(
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> i think i know what happens
<BockBilbo> linux printing says the best driver is gimp's
<gt500> what di you choose in the wizard ?
<netmonk> setite, sorry for the dummy question, but how?
<BockBilbo> Epson
<oliv45> hello
<BockBilbo> Stylus Color 640
<gt500> no
<oliv45> did anyone install vmware with ubuntu ?
<gt500> CUPS , SMB , LPD ?
<scylax> hi how can i disable agpgart ?
<snowblink> netmonk: man hdparm
<BockBilbo> smb
<BockBilbo> of course
<Falstius> BockBilbo, there is a nice print driver available from epkepo or some such
<BockBilbo> oks
<BockBilbo> but i think ive fixed it
<oliv45> y'a des franais en ligne :p ?
<manchot> oliv45, pas moi
<gt500> BockBilbo, download the drivers from your website
<oliv45> argl flut alors !
<gt500> epson ..
<manchot> oliv45, #ubuntufr   ?
<BockBilbo> yes
<manchot> oliv45, or #mandrakefr or #debutant
<oliv45> ah c un canal franais a ?
<scylax> it's #ubuntu-fr
<oliv45> oki fine
<setite> does oatmeal go bad?
<Riddell> setite: not unless it gets damp or gets beasties
<setite> will it look bad
<setite> im hungry... and i found a thing of oatmeal
<setite> it looks fine and smells fine but the package says use by oct 1998
<setite> hehe
<superted> anyone using fasttrack from that berlios rep. ?
<tony_> Hi I am having problems getting pppoe to work after reboots
<Riddell> setite: is oatmeal like porridge oats?
<Seminole> must have some serious munchies to eat something with an exp date of 1998
<setite> i think so
<tony_> I have to run pppoeconf as sudo each time...
<Riddell> setite: it'll be fine
<setite> well i didnt think oatmeal had an expiry date
<setite> but the box has one
<tony_> Is there somewhere to put pon so it runs automatically?
<Seminole> Yeah, I think so too..   Let us know if it's yummy..
<setite> thanks riddell i figured that.... can i hold you to that incase i get sick
<setite> haha
<setite> it is yummuy
<Seminole> I wouldn't eat the box though, it's obviously expired  :)
<setite> i started eatign it before i thought abotu it
<setite> so i suppose its too late either way
<setite> porridge oats eh
<haakonn> what do i have to install to get g++? i assume that's what i need when configure says c++ can't create executables?
<setite> thats what they call it in the rest of the world
<BockBilbo> thans all
<BockBilbo> ie fixed it
<BockBilbo> :)
<froud> anyone had a situation where wharty hags while installing the base system?
<setite> eww so porridge and whey is what... oatmeal and cheese?
<setite> or is whey an oat too
<haakonn> (/me on an expensive dialup, any help appreciated ;)
<setite> whoops im thinking of curds and whey
<setite> curds is cheese right
<setite> ok nvm
<Seminole> You need g++
<Seminole> It's listed in synaptic..
<haakonn> Seminole:  i know, but is that the package name?
<Seminole> Search for it and install
<haakonn> d'oh, it's simply called g++, thanks
<Seminole> yeah, search g++ in synaptic.  I see a few diff versions in there
<Seminole> np
<haakonn> i use apt directly right now, this is kind of a slow system
<Falstius> its probably better to apt-get install build-essentials than g++ directly.
<setite> you can still search with apt-get
<haakonn> btw, if anyone has any advice on getting the HPLIP printer driver working, it would be much appreciated
<pybe-lappy> i thought search was done with apt-search
<pybe-lappy> apt-cache even
<Seminole> Yeah, those things can be a little confusing but even when installing gcc in synaptic, it gets all the dependencies.
<setite> forgive me... ill rephrse
<setite> you can still search with APT
<pybe-lappy> ahh
<setite> i call it all apt-get.. however wrong that may be
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> thanks to all
<MagicFab> I need help re-installing grub
<BockBilbo> bye!
<pybe-lappy> i just though id missed an option some where
<MagicFab> 1) installed ubuntu 2) installed WinXP in separate part 3) grub gone!
<Falstius> magicFab, grub-install /dev/hda
<Seminole> You need to install winders first
<MagicFab> txs., cand I do that from a Knoppix boot ?
<MagicFab> (safe ?)
<Falstius> MagicFab: yep.
<Seminole> well, you can probably get it working but in the future, save the headache and insall win first.
<setite> what is the ubuntu live cd built on
<setite> i wish you could buy ubuntu printed cds
<Falstius> setite, they give them away for free.
<Guardiann> you can :)
<Seminole> You can get them free
<setite> yea but it takes forever
<Seminole> go to the site and order some.
<setite> when you buy things its faster
<MagicFab> Seminole: I would have if I could
<setite> i ordered them in october
<Guardiann> buy the magizine linux user its attached
<setite> well actually early november
<setite> linux user has ubuntu?
<Seminole> Mine took forever too but I got em..  :)
<setite> really?
<Guardiann> yep
<setite> you think it will have hoary?
<setite> when hoary is released
<pybe-lappy> ohh xfce 4.2 rc2 is nice
<setite> can i even get that in the US
<Guardiann> infact ubuntu and agnula/demudi were attached
<Guardiann> i am sure you can i bought it in canada
<MagicFab> Fals: I'm using Knoppix which complains about being a read-only system
<Guardiann> hoary is released in April
<MagicFab> Falstius: /dev/hda is the right device, though
<Guardiann> setite the price in US is 11.99
<Seminole> setite..  My guess; as soon as you buy it, your CDs will arrive the next day..  Don't buy it and they'll never come..  :)
<Falstius> MagicFab: yeah.  After you run install-grub you may has have to run grub and point it to your boot directory.
<MagicFab> Falstius: grub-install is the one complaining about /dev/hda1 being a read-only FS
<Falstius> don't install to /dev/hda1, install to /dev/hda
<setite> where do i get the cd
<setite> is there a good linux magazine in the US thats on most shelves
<MagicFab> Falstius: same error
<setite> i worked at a Barnes and Noble and dont remember one
<snowblink> setite: I like linux journal
<pybe-lappy> setite: i got my cds on linux user mag
<pybe-lappy> setite: nm its mainly a uk magazine
<Guardiann> its sold in the states and canada as well
<snowblink> is there anyway to tell gnome to always do something to a window? eg. always on top and on all desktops?
<Falstius> magicfab, try unmounting the filesystem
<Falstius> I did it once from a mandrake live cd.
<setite> whats a good place for cheap laptops
<setite> like in the 500-700 dollar range...
<otter> ... & when i woke up this morning and rebooted the machine ubuntu desktop appeared :)
<otter> and it works
<Falstius> I wish I could easily buy electronics at US prices :-/
<otter> order online?
<Hwolf> Falstius, just today I read an article about companies just doing whatever they can to prevent you from doing just that.
<Hwolf> otter, you'd run into problems, since companies are optimising their hardware for the specific markets. You don't get a 220v adaptor with a US gameboy, for instance.
<Falstius> Hwolf, probably in response to the printer cartidge crap.
<Falstius> Otter, but then I have to get it to me.
<amiroff> hello people, anyone here has any exp. with KDE on Ubuntu?
<Hwolf> Falstius, that's right.
<Falstius> whats worse though, is that even if you're willing to pay rediculous prices, it is really hard to find the latest and greatest here (france)
<Hwolf> Falstius, same here. (Holland)
<KING^^^> hello all , help me with something , how can i extract an rar file ?
<KING^^^> i mean many rar files from a folder
<Hwolf> KING, install unrar
<Falstius> unrar -e
<Falstius> unrar --help can tell you pretty well.
<Hwolf> Falstius, unrar isn't a main package. It's universe/multiverse
<KING^^^> and ... in that directory are many rar files , how do i do ? unrar -e directory ?
<Falstius> if you mean multiple rar files that aren't part of the same package you'd have to do
<Falstius> for file in `ls`; do unrar -e $file; done
<Falstius> if they're part of the same package you can just unrar the first one and it will find the rest.
<KING^^^> this is how it looks like
<KING^^^> root@ubuntu:/mnt/d/filme/Exorcist.The.Beginning.WS.DVDSCR.XviD-MoF # ls
<KING^^^> mof-exocist.part01.rar  mof-exocist.part19.rar  mof-exocist.part37.rar
<KING^^^> so .... ?
<ICU> for i in *.rar; do unrar -e $i; done
<setite> anyone listening to howard stern
<Falstius> unrar -e mof-exocist.part01.rar
<Falstius> it will find the rest.
<Riddell> amiroff: yes, I do ubuntu with KDE
<KING^^^> it doesn't work Falstius
<amiroff> Riddell: great, I just installed KDE 3.3.2, everything seems fine,but...
<Riddell> ./me awaits the but
<amiroff> Riddell: I am having constant lock ups :( even with previous KDE 3.2.2 had
<amiroff> Riddell: currently disable arts, waiting for another lock up :) guess it's the arts guilty...
<Riddell> amiroff: what locks up?  1 app?  X?  whole machine?
<amiroff> Riddell: actually it only locks up keyboard, mouse can be moved, but cannot click on anything
<amiroff> Riddell: system seems to continue running without problems, still I have to reset machine though
<Riddell> amiroff: very strange, doesn't sound like an arts of KDE issue though, do you suspect anything of triggering the lockups?
<Riddell> s/of/or/
<amiroff> Riddell: yes, for example, I enabled OsX style menu on top, I log in kde, and as soon as I browse through top menu, things lock up
<amiroff> currently, with arts disabled, it does not happen anymore, so I am happy :)
<G2> what a time. Just upgraded via pat to hoary - 4hrs. Menus a total mess and font is bad, also keyboard language now changed
<Riddell> amiroff: does that consistenly happen every time you try it?
<mikael_> Hmm my usb camera (fujifilm a310) is detected by the kernel. But no /dev devices are created. Is there someway that I can create one myself ? Dmesg tells me this : usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
<amiroff> Riddell: kde seems to lock up and keyboard does not work to do the Ctrl
<amiroff> Riddell: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace thing
<dud> read the gphoto manual on setting usb permissions mikael_
<dud> its a straigth forward copy-paste job :)
<dud> did wonders for my camera
<mikael_> dud, so not having a dev entry is normal ?
<dud> mikael_, http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/permissions-usb.html
<mikael_> thanks .. i'll try it
<dud> it uses hotplug to dynamically detect your camera and load it when you plug it in
<amiroff> Riddell: it happens everytime I try it yeah, but now, it does not after disabling sound server, strange indeed
<dud> the easiest is to setup usbcam.user in that guide
<dud> or usbcam.group
<setite> nah there are easier ways
<setite> jp.. i dont know anythign abotu cameras
<setite> i wish my cellphone would connect to linux... thats my camera
<dud> hows linux bluetooth support btw?
<amiroff> Riddell: does your KDE run smoothly on Hoary ?
<dud> barely working? no workie?
<Riddell> amiroff: yep, runs perfectly, arts and all (and mac OS style menu bar)
<ironwolf> in OOo->draw how do I make the grid dots darker/more visible?
<amiroff> Riddell: great to hear that :)
<Riddell> amiroff: I'm not sure how else to help, I guess you could submit a report to bugzilla.ubuntu.com with as much information as possible and see if anyone else has the same problem
<Riddell> amiroff: does it happen when you just play a sound:  artsplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Error_1.ogg
<fraggsta> I've been having a big problem with Ubuntu.
<fraggsta> Since Nvidia's drivers version 6629 won't work with my card, I need to use version 6111.
<ironwolf> fraggsta: what's your question?
<amiroff> Riddell: nope, it plays just fine
<fraggsta> there doesn't appear to be any package for that version of the Nvidia drivers, so I had to use makekpkg to compile my own kernel, and then manually install the drivers.
<amiroff> Riddell: I am afraid to enable arts again because I have rebooted over 8-9 times this hour :)
<fraggsta> Unfortunately, every time I shut down and restart, Ubuntu is doing something that overwrites the manually installed Nvidia drivers and stopping X.org from starting.
<Riddell> amiroff: hmm, tricky
<fraggsta> I don't have any other kernels than the one I compiled myself installed, and I don't have the restricted-modules package installed either
<fraggsta> so what is doing this on boot?
<amiroff> Riddell: any idea on why does Ubuntu not ship with font hinting enabled? it improves the look very much
<fraggsta> and is there a package for version 6111 of nvidia's drivers?
<wasabi_> amblin: it does.
<wasabi_> amiroff: it does
<amiroff> wasabi_: I mean freetype autohinter
<amiroff> wasabi_: the thing you turn on in /etc/fonts/local.conf
<bretzel> Hi all :-) need the command for apt-get for nvidia-glx and the config command - Forgot those -
<wasabi_> oh, AUTO hinting for non hinted fonts.
<bretzel> I've changed my Motherbaord and re-sintalled Ubuntu - need to re-do ALL :-(
<bretzel> what is the nvidia pkg name for that 3d accel ??
<amiroff> wasabi_: yeah, after enabling that, fonts rock here, better than macos and windows rendering I can say
<ironwolf> Found answer.  Thanks.
<bretzel> Oh! -- oh my forget my request!!!! I know ubuntu support site is full of the needed answers!! :-) forgive me for my silly behaivour :-)
<linuxboy> bretzel: forgiven
<bretzel> linuxboy: :-) thanks - just finished to install the pkgs, -
<bretzel> restarting :-)
<srid> modpython still depends on python2.3
<srid> but I only have python2.4 installed
<srid> how do I install modpython _for_ python2.4?
<tony_> Still having problems with pppoeconf...
<tony_> After reboot I get following error: tony@Perez ~ $ sudo pon dsl-provider
<tony_> Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<tony_> Linux kernel does not support PPPoE -- are you running 2.4.x?
<KingCiro> hola alguien habla espaol aqui?
<tony_> Can anybody tell me why pppoedoesn't want to work after reboot?
<Ex-Cyber> srid: weird, apt-get wants to grab libapache2-mod-python-2.4 for me... have you updated lately?
<srid> i updated 5 hrs before
<tony_> Do I need to put the pppoe module somewhere?
<srid> Ex-Cyber, are u using official mirror?
<Ex-Cyber> srid: possibly not
<froud> wharty base system installation error - The debootstrap program exited with error. Anyone know why this happens?
<srid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<srid>   libapache-mod-python: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.4-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
* srid updates
<srid> i updated
<srid> still depends on 2.3
<Ex-Cyber> srid: nm, was looking at libapache2-mod-python
<Ex-Cyber> and you are looking at libapache-mod-python
<srid> Ex-Cyber, oh
<srid> i did apt-cache search modpython
<srid> which *only* returned  libapache-mod-python
<froud> System installation into /target/ failed
<Ex-Cyber> KingCiro: #ubuntu-es
<trey3> srid, I see libapache2-mod-python2.4 in hoary (which is where python2.4 is...)
<spiral> hi
<srid> it works
* srid is using hoary
<neighborlee> I changed warty to hoary in apt sources and installed new nvidia-glx along with other dependencies ( just few)...rebooted ( to find several duplicate entries in grub menu for starters) and while I got kernel to boot ok I had trouble with nvidia driver ..it said kernel module was 6111 yet something else was 6629 ??? ( so I had to revert to warty and reinstall 6111 nvidia driver).....
<fraggsta> so is there no way at all to use a non-packaged version of the nvidia drivers and not have them break every time I reboot?
<trey3> srid, hmm... even in hoary though, seems libapache2-mod-python depends python >= 2.4?
<trey3> srid, when was the last time you apt-get update'd?
<srid> trey3, just now
<srid> now i am installing libapache2-mod-python .. which depends in python2.4 :)
<trey3> ok... much better  :)
<srid> trey3, have you programmed using modpython?
<KingCiro> Ex-Cyber Idon?t know how acces it
<trey3> srid, nah... just know how to use the package system  ;)
<Ex-Cyber> KingCiro: I don't know if it will work in Opera, but try this: /join #ubuntu-es
<LinuxJones> hey everybody
<neighborlee> another thing..why are linux-sources 2.6.8.1 not same as default installed kernel of 2.6.8.1-2-i386 ??..this is preventing me from intalling nvidia drivers the normal way ;((
* randabis is back (gone 07:13:31)
<typo> my ubuntu CD is broken
<typo> can I do a network install instead?
<typo> the cd boots and installs
<typo> but starts to get very slow when reading some sectors
<typo> if I could tell it to fetch the packages elsewhere it would probably work
<trey3> typo, I kind of wish there was a network install option...
<typo> trey3: ok, then
<typo> I'll burn another CD
<typo> off to buy a CD then
<LinuxJones> trey3, Network install form the LiveCD would be awesome :D
<trey3> LinuxJones, eh... still too much to download and burn...
<trey3> LinuxJones, my favorate thing about Fedora is that their boot.iso image can be used to install... its just over 5 megs!!!
<Seminole> Anyone know what package installs gnomeConf.sh??
<trey3> LinuxJones, something simular would be awesome!
<randabis> yeah ideally you could install from the network with a floppy or two
<randabis> that would rock
<trey3> Seminole, apt-get install apt-file and apt-get search the_file
<nxterra> How can I install a custom ubuntu warty (ie, openoffice,gimp,gaim,xchat,firefox,evolution,gnome) thats all.  How do I update to the lastest versions of these apps or update to (hoary).  This is only thing keeping me from switching from Fedora core 3
<trey3> uhh... apt-file search
<LinuxJones> trey3, Fedora has alot of nice features but needs a real package mgmt. system.
<trey3> nxterra, boot with 'custom'.
<jmones> Hello! I need to find /usr/include/X11/Xauth.h but it's not in xlibs-static-dev as in Debian. Where is it?
<randabis> doesn't custom do a minimal install? thought it was linux custom...not sure
<trey3> LinuxJones, yes... once you install Ubuntu once.. provided nothing breaks... you never need do it again... but still... such a large image  :(
<nxterra> trey3, thanks...can you suggest a step by step install guide for someone like me that has little expererience with linux?
<trey3> randabis, custom lets you select via aptitude...
<randabis> ah okay
<LinuxJones> trey3, thankfully :D
<neofeed> hmmm okay I did a major mistake :) System has two users: root, einstein. now I ran 'sudo usermod -l max einstein'
<thenuke> nxterra: hmm, why you want to update to hoary? it still is very unstable as far as I know. You for sure might have to re-install everything if you update to hoary :)
<neofeed> and I sucessfully locked me out... gotta do some init=/bin/bash next time I'm on that box...
<trey3> nxterra, you'd basically be using straight debian-install ... there are many howto's for that... search 'debian-installer howto' via google...
<nxterra> thenuke, I am off from work today and bored really. :) ... I just want to see it :)
<randabis> I don't think it is that unstable personally. It's gotten a lot better really
<thenuke> I think that hoary is not that different you would see about anything different?
<trey3> thenuke, I'm using it... not very unstable at all... of course major things cause headaches (like the menu problems)
<Seminole> It's in package libgnome-dev
<thenuke> trey3: yup, but many who have done it, have had to reinstall
<Seminole> I searched all over and wouldn't you know it.  As soon as I ask, I find a good link on the Debian website..
<trey3> thenuke, other then playing with new toys like transparency... and seeing whats new with GNOME 2.9... not much different at all...
<jmones> Seminole: do you refer to Xauth.h?
<Seminole> no
<thenuke> is there a lot new things in that gnome?
<randabis> there's also ALOT of updated packages
<trey3> thenuke, nothing huge... no...
<thenuke> mmkay
<duckdown> Hi.. I'm recompiling into kernel 2.6.10, but it's hanging on boot giving me about 15 error messages saying ERROR: Cannot read MAC address on /dev/tun*  .. I dont need these /dev/tun things! and I've disabled ETHERTAP and TUNNELING in my menuconfig but something is still calling this! help!
<trey3> duckdown, any reason you're not just using the recompiled? didn't get into warty-updates or anything?
<trey3> actually... that prolly wouldn't huh?  :/
<trey3> duckdown, don't mind me
<duckdown> :[
<pusling> hmm... where do I tell gdm and gnome what keyboard-layout I want to use ?
<duckdown> speaking of cheesy GDM.. why the hell wont it start
<duckdown> my screen will flicker black
<pusling> duckdown: wrong configuration of xfree ?
<duckdown> then i have to pick DISABLE for now.. then i look at the logs and it says 'no screens available'
<duckdown> i've edited XF86Conf like 8 times
<duckdown> its fine
* neighborlee is away: I'm busy
<duckdown> maybe it doenst like Nvidia 6800 GT's
<trey3> pusling, dpkg-reconfigure debconf... set to 'low' ... then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86...
<LinuxJones> pusling, you do that on the gdm login screen.
<trey3> pusling, enless you don't mind playing with the file?
<pusling> trey3: I have a costumized xmodmap-file, that I want to use
<LinuxJones> duckdown, did you install the nvidia binary driver ?
<duckdown> no
<duckdown> :] 
<duckdown> this is a brand new install.. first time using ubuntu
<eruin> anyone experiencing fuzzy sound lately?
<LinuxJones> duckdown, you have nv for the video card driver to use or vesa ?
<DudeX> are there any howtos for setting up a local repository?
<duckdown> LinuxJones: nope, it says nv
<pusling> duckdown: are you half-experienced user - or new user ?
<trey3> pusling, bah... ok... Keyboard section of XF86Config (or xorg.conf) ... XkbLayout ...
<duckdown> pusling: experienced enough to know there is nothing wrong with my xf86config
<nxterra> is there anyway to install hoary development without install warty first and then upgrading?
<LinuxJones> duckdown, you can have a look @ /var/log/XFree86.0.log it might provide some information
<pusling> duckdown: okay... (Else I would just boot on a ubuntu-live or a knoppix and steal the config-files)
<randabis> odds are you don't have restricted modules installed with your new kernel
<SirFred> Hi. I would like to know why my ubuntu does not set DMA=1 on my cdrom drive.
<randabis> you should change it to vesa until you download and install the nvidia binary driver
<SirFred> I have:
<SirFred> PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<SirFred>     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1c10-0x1c17, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
<SirFred>     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1c18-0x1c1f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio
<SirFred> hdc is my cd drive.
<SirFred> Later
<SirFred> Probing IDE interface ide1...
<SirFred> hdc: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX810E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<spiral> hmmm... any new about smart batteries driver ?
<SirFred> But no mention on DMA.
<LinuxJones> DudeX, you would need apt-proxy to setup a local repository for several systems to use.
<SirFred>  hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<SirFred> /dev/hdc:
<SirFred>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<duckdown> randabis: where do i obtain these nvidia drivers.. nvidia.com ?
<LinuxJones> SirFred, plsease stop spamming
<SirFred> I tried to workaround this, just configuring hdparm to enable DMA on the CD.
<randabis> theoretically you CAN grab the 2.6.10 linux image and restricted modules from hoary and install them into warty...some people have does this anyway
<LinuxJones> duckdown, have a look here >> http://ubuntuguide.org
<SirFred> LinuxJones: Well, it's not a full dmesg, just three lines.
<SirFred> LinuxJones: I was trying to explain my problem, and selecting only the interesting lines.
<randabis> duckdown, yes
<duckdown> Fatal Error: No Screens Found
<duckdown> thats what var/log/xf86 comes down to
<SirFred> LinuxJones: So, what do you suggest me? I can just say "it doesn't work"
<randabis> you should edit your xf86config-4 and change nv to vesa
<duckdown> alright, let me try
<randabis> odds are you didn't include the nvidia driver with your custom kernel
<LinuxJones> SirFred, dude relax
<randabis> SirFred there are places to post things like that though...like #flood or www.pastebin.com
<gumpish> Dur, am I crazy or on some chipset/distro combinations is there a way to find the temperature of the CPU in /proc/acpi ?
<KingCiro> somebody speak in spanish
<nxterra> what ever happened to http://rafb.net/paste/
<SirFred> It was only 8 lines.
<SirFred> KingCiro: I speak spanish.
<jmones> KingCiro, me too if you need somebody else
<KingCiro> hola SirFred
<KingCiro> de que cuernos estan hablando aca
<SirFred> KingCiro: Ubuntu, una distribucin de Linux basada en debian.
<KingCiro> ahh
<KingCiro> gracias
<DudeX> LinuxJones, Thanks I'll check it out
<LinuxJones> DudeX, gl :)
<SirFred> KingCiro: No se merecen.
<KingCiro> que no se merecen?
<SirFred> KingCiro: Las gracias
<KingCiro> porque?
<SirFred> KingCiro: En Espaa se responde as muchas veces, a las gracias.
<SirFred> KingCiro: Es como quien dice "de nada"
<jmones> KingCiro: mira el canal #ubuntu-es para tener informacin de ubuntu en espaol
<KingCiro> perdona mi ignorancia
<SirFred> KingCiro: Supongo que no eres espaol, por eso te habr chocado.
<KingCiro> queria hacerte un ultima pregunta y no te molesto mas...
<randabis> wow I actually understand that somewhat :p
<Fator_Dee> me too
<SirFred> KingCiro: A mi no me molestas en absoluto, no s al resto.
<KingCiro> no
<KingCiro> creo que si
<SirFred> KingCiro: Por?
<KingCiro> ayer me echaron aunque estaba hablando en Ingles
<KingCiro> porque me insultaron y respondi!
<SirFred> KingCiro: Bueno, no hay que llegar a eso.
<Fator_Dee> but still, you should go to #ubuntu-es
<wasabi_> Is there a notification program for new email with evolution?
<SirFred> KingCiro: esto es un canal de ayuda, para charlar, no para insultarse. Y de todos modos, hay un canal en espaol.
<KingCiro> la pregunta que te iba a hacer es si sabes como conseguir una cuenta shell?
<SirFred> KingCiro: Ni idea.
<KingCiro> ok I now speak in English
<SirFred> I've seen that ide-cd is loaded after hdparm is started on startup. Is that right? I think that's the reason hdparm is not finding my /dev/hdc. Could be?
<crypticreign> can anyone get mp4(quicktime) moveis to play with totem
<SirFred> On that way, I'm not able to put dma-mode on in my cdrom drive automatically
<SirFred> crypticreign: You're talking about totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<KingCiro> you see fator_dee? he ask me I go out
<crypticreign> SirFred: er um.. hmm, didnt know there was two.. i think totem-xine
<SirFred> crypticreign: What package have you installed?
<randabis> for mp4 playback, you need w32codecs
<SirFred> randabis: And totem-xine, isn't it?
<randabis> not sure, I use gxine myself
<KingCiro> how I do to go to ubuntu-es?
<SirFred> I'm not able to play near anything, with totem-gstreamer.
<randabis> King /join #ubuntu-es
<SirFred> KingCiro: Just type /join #ubuntu-es
<KingCiro> thank you SirFred you?re a gentleman!
<randabis> I'm installing totem-xine now to check it out
<SirFred> KingCiro: One of the last ones.
<crypticreign> SirFred: totem-gstreamer.. it appears i cant have both totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<SirFred> randabis: Yes, with totem-xine is working fine for me.
<SirFred> crypticreign: No, they conflicts.
<SirFred> crypticreign: No, they conflict.
<crypticreign> ok, so i need to install totem-xine and download which package for w32
<SirFred> crypticreign: But, it's only 70 or 80 Kb download.
<SirFred> crypticreign: w32codecs
<crypticreign> ok
<crypticreign> thanks
<randabis> gah
<KingCiro> I am in ubuntu-es but nobody here
<SirFred> Nobody? Let's see
<SirFred> KingCiro: 14 people is nobody?
<randabis> gah no sound in totem-xine and the playback isn't great
<SirFred> randabis: I have sound on totem-xine.
<SirFred> randabis: And the playback is not bad.
<randabis> well I didn't have sound in totem-gstreamer either...
<randabis> and it seems the preferences menu is severely lacking
<SirFred> randabis: gnome style.
<randabis> I have a feeling it's just not using esd
<randabis> but since these preferences menus SUCK, I can't change the output plugins
<randabis> guess I'll go on back to gxine...at least that works correctly
<SirFred> randabis: I suppose they think that the average user don't need to know even what a plugin is
<randabis> gah
<randabis> I'm gonna try something to verify if that's what's wrong
<SirFred> randabis: Now that I see the preferences menu on gxine, I understand why you think the totem ones are poor.
* randabis kills esd
<lobo_nz> randabis: I have been using vlc from www.videolan.org It seems to play everything except .wmv and .rm playback is good for me
<randabis> vlc is so friggin' ugly though
<SirFred> Well, my totem-xine is also able to play rm.
<SirFred> lobo_nz: Is vlc interface gtk2, at least?
<randabis> no vlc is gtk 1
<crypticreign> hmm, no sound with totem-xine
<lobo_nz> randabis: yup, but in full screen I cant see it
<SirFred> Buff, I can't live with that.
<SirFred> lobo_nz: :)
<randabis> YEP
<randabis> totem-xine is NOT using esd
<lobo_nz> SirFred: not sure its got a rip off quicktime skin by default, I'll take a look
<randabis> as soon as I killed esd it plays sound
<randabis> that's bull
<randabis> now to figure out how in the hell you are supposed to change that
<SirFred> My totem-xine is using /dev/snd/controlC0 and /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p directly
<lobo_nz> SirFred: no its not GTK2 very ugly
<SirFred> And I have esd also started.
<randabis> I don't know then...
<randabis> I just know it started playing sound as soon as I killed esd
<SirFred> randabis: And you're using alsa?
<randabis> yes
<SirFred> randabis: Perhaps your sound card doesn't allow that
<randabis> I'm using the nforce2 alsa drivers in hoary
<drac> omg, big channel. ubuntu offer similar netinstaller than debiansarge somewhere? going to change from debian sid to ubuntu now.
<Stew2> If there are two users, User account Bla is member of the group Blagroup, and User Admin is member of the group Admingroup. And User Admin is member of Blagroup, I want Admin user to be able to read and write user account Bla's files. Why can't I? Permissions are R&W for the group Blagroup.
<melazyboy> then he can
<melazyboy> something is wrong
<HappyFool> maybe the directory permissions are wrong
<Stew2> checking it out
<melazyboy> yea if you can create new files then it could be the directory permissions
<melazyboy> you should still be able to edit prexisting files though
<randabis> drac iirc, the ubuntu installer is exactly the same as the sarge installer
<Stew2> Yup. The user account Bla's home folder does not have Write permissions for the group.
<Stew2> Neither does the subfolder 'files' I'm working in.
<Stew2> When I change the permissions for Bla's home folder, how do I make that propigate? CHMOD -R something or other?
<Stew2> propigate=recurse
<HappyFool> yip
<HappyFool> chmod --help
<thoreauputic> Stew2: yes, chmod -R should do it
<Stew2> CHMOD is a daunting tool. Not that 'I' can't use it. I'm more interested in finding out how to fix the problem through the GUI.
<Stew2> I work with other users who are not as handy.
<Stew2> Do I tell them to log in as root? Is there a way to sudo open a folder through the gui?
<Stew2> These are just workstations, not critical servers or anything.
<HappyFool> can you maybe use nautilus for this?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: *DON'T* tell them to log in as root!
<Stew2> HappyFool That's what I meant.
<Stew2> I don't remember the different names right away for the myriad of components that make up the desktop.
<HappyFool> right-click on folder -> properties-permissions
<Stew2> Can nautilus open a folder in a "Run As..." fashion?
<Stew2> HappyFool: You're right, but if the 'admin' account I'm logged in as doesn't have the priveledge of changing other account's folders, how do I affect that change?
<HappyFool> err, dunno
<Stew2> I followed the setup of Ubuntu, creating this admin account. Then I created a 'Bla' account to test it out.
<HappyFool> ideally the owner should be doing that anyway (?)
<Stew2> HappyFool If I was logged in interactively as root, this would be easy.
<Stew2> I'm looking at making this so a computer admin, someone who isn't terribly linux savvy, can say, do this kind of stuff.
<HappyFool> what sort of things does he/she need to be able to do?
<Stew2> Can I 'sudo nautilus'?
<Fator_Dee> Stew2: yes
<thoreauputic> Stew2: yes, you can sudo nautilus
<KingCiro> SirFred forgive me they don?t talk with me!
<Stew2> Okay, I can handle explaining that, and the caveats.
<Stew2> HappyFool: Just general administrative file management stuff. I don't want them to have to drop to a terminal to act as root when changing permissions, etc. I'd like them to be able to do that through the file mangler, in this case, nautilus.
<Stew2> HappyFool: It's not that they don't understand the gravity of what they are doing by changing permissions, they are human beings. They're just not programmers and not used to having to do anything from the command line.
<Stew2> HappyFool: They are already enthusiastic about Ubuntu and linux/open source in general. I'm helping there enthusiasm.
<Stew2> there=their
<Fator_Dee> but it won't be that hard to teach them something about terminal use
<thoreauputic> Stew2: a script in your menu that asks for a password to run nautilus in "admin" mode would be relatively simple
<Fator_Dee> even a little
<Stew2> Fator_Dee: Mabye, mabye not. These people -aren't- programmers. Neither am I, although I've compiled mplayer and done a little bit of stuff.
<Stew2> Fator_Dee: With the ubuntu distro, I'm really stressing the 'human' side of it.
<HappyFool> Stew2: look for some on-line tuts for "introduction to linux". try en.tldp.org. and, if the machines are networked, consider running sshd so you can shell in to do admin
<abelli> 19:29 < froud> /usr/bin/debootstrap: 1: echo: not found
<abelli> 19:29 < froud> Segmentation Fault
<Stew2> HappyFool: I'll be in sweden. These machines are behind a router and I don't have port forwarding turned on. I'm showing how they can 'sudo nautilus'. If they screw it up, stick the install cd in from the distro and start over (and don't do whatever you did again, or ask first on google/linux or #ubuntu)
<abelli> can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: there's a program "gksu" that pops up a dialog box to ask for a password, for instance, though I think that requires a root password
<Fator_Dee> Stew2: at least tell them about man
<thoreauputic> could be something similar for sudo
<HappyFool> oh, there's a gksudo as well
<_4strO> I'm listening -- Title: ( /mnt/musique1/MUSIQUE I/FUNK - SOUL/Craig David - Slicker Than Your Average/  -  ) Time: ( 2:05/3:53 (53%) ) BitRate: ( 192 kbit/s - 44100 Hz ) Volume: ( 100% )
<Stew2> thoreauputic: That might work then, thanks. Like I said, this isn't some all-important terminal server.
<thoreauputic> aha!
<HappyFool> look at the entry for "Root terminal"
<thoreauputic> gksudo would be it
<HappyFool> Stew2: gksudo should make it easy for the user to go to Nautilus as superuser -- no terminals needed
<Stew2> So I run this app, gksudo, it asks me for the app I want to run?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: I think you would do "gksudo nautilus" as a script
<HappyFool> no, not even
<Fator_Dee> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<thoreauputic> so you make a menu entry for that
<Fator_Dee> there are ready nautilus scripts for that
<HappyFool> Stew2: go Applications->System Tools->Root terminal (but don't left click!) -> Properties
<Dko> Well I finnaly I finnaly figured out how to get the startup script to work.  Had to delete the two lines that had link and ulink in them.
<thoreauputic> right, OK, I don't use them but that's good :)
<HappyFool> you can copy that menu entry for a superuser nautilus
<HappyFool> or just to Applications->Run Application... and type 'gksudo nautilus'
<Stew2> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/Execute/root-nautilus-here
<Stew2> says to install in my ~/Nautilus/scripts directory. What if I want it available globally?
<Dko> Quicky question. Whats a good program to edit c/c++ source?  Gedit seams to space text strangly.
<HappyFool> emacs is good ;)
<caleb_> Dko: vim, emacs, bluefish
<caleb_> Dko: but know that there is no right answer or consensus
<thoreauputic> Dko: or try scite, nedit  - both have syntax highlighting etc
<Dko> Ahh.  Well it seams emacs is already installed on my comp so ill check it out.  Just gota find where it is.
<jeff_> doesn't ubuntu have the 'whois' tool? :(
<thoreauputic> Dko: heh - just type `whereis emacs`
<HappyFool> well, although emacs is *clearly* superior ;), vim should also be on your machine
* thoreauputic sits back to watch the editor war
<HappyFool> /usr/bin/emacs and /usr/bin/vi on my ubuntu system
<caleb_> jeff_: yes, the package is called, whois
<Dko> Ok thanks
<thoreauputic> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<jeff_> caleb_, i haven't got it
<HappyFool> fuh. ed is for the antediluvian.
<caleb_> jeff_: what version of ubuntu?
<HappyFool> apt-cache search ^whois reveals a whois package
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: of course, but that link is amusing on the subject
<jeff_> caleb_, 4.1 or something. cds just came in the mail today
<HappyFool> jeff: you probably need to install it
<caleb_> jeff_: sudo apt-get install whois
<HappyFool> try 'sudo apt-get install whois'
<caleb_> winna winna
<d> hi!
<jeff_> ok
<d> new ubutu usr on the way!
<d> just downloading the new hoary iso
<jeff_> uh, i don't have a root password?
<thoreauputic> d: your nick is a bit long - care to shorten it ;)
<dataw0lf> jeff_: you can create a root account with passwd root
<d> thor: why bother messin wi letrz :~~)
<setite> how do i make links that open in a new page open in a new tab
<thoreauputic> jeff_: you don't really need one
<caleb_> jeff_: and take a look at Synaptic for installing software.  in your menu to go Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic
<jeff_> ok
<thoreauputic> setite: have a look at about:config
<caleb_> jeff_: and when you use the sudo command and it asks for your passwd, just enter your password
<jeff_> i did, it said the db was locked
<caleb_> because you're running apt-get and synaptic at the same time I bet
<thoreauputic> jeff_: do you have another instance of apt running?
<d> my quezzie is: will i be able to get the latest kde beta with apt from the ubutu resources, or does anyone know of a repos. that does have?
<jeff_> i had synaptic open
<thoreauputic> bingo
<caleb_> jeff_: then hit the search button, and enter whois
<jeff_> another thing, ubuntu puts me at 60hz, i can't change it with the system resolution prefs tool.. how can i do it?
<Riddell> d: there arn't any repositories which have it yet, we're working on 3.4 packages
<Stew2> what if the GDM periodically locks up and I have to ssh into the box and restart it? Why does that happen?
<d> can't wait x.org + debian, today! Yip!
<setite> thoreauputic what setting
<Riddell> d: hoary has KDE 3.3.2
<jeff_> x.org is in debian now?
<thoreauputic> setite: hmm.. hang on I'll see if I can find a link for you
<d> thats what is says on distrowatch!
<_4strO> <jeff_> x.org is in debian now? it is
<jeff_> testing or sarge?
<thoreauputic> setite: maybe here >>> http://www.mozillazine.org/misc/about:config/
<randabis> jeff I think it's in sid
<d> its in this new hoary iso, not in testing or sarge
<jeff_> oh
<jeff_> that doesn't count
<d> or not?
<randabis> jeff I'm fairly certain x.org is in debian sid
<randabis> one of the reasons I say this is because hoary is based of a snapshot of debian sid
<jeff_> oh
<jeff_> hoary has kde then?
<Riddell> x.org is not in Debian
<nevyn> umm no it's not.
<Riddell> jeff_: hoary has KDE 3.3.2 in universe
<jeff_> oh
<randabis> not even in sid?
<Riddell> randabis: no
<randabis> ah
<thoreauputic> xorg won't be in debian until after Sarge is released, IIRC
<nevyn> randabis: x.org is not in debian. which is unfortunate.
<randabis> okay I've got that now thanks
<nevyn> not that xorg is good. but it is better than xfree
<randabis> warty has kde 3.2 jeff
<superkitty> i am getting an error from apt-get update
<jeff_> does it still have gnome?
<randabis> yes
<superkitty> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<superkitty> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<randabis> gnome will always be ubuntu's default desktop environment
<jeff_> i wish i could change my refresh rate :/
<thoreauputic> jeff_: if you're comfortable with command line, you could try  `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 `
<thoreauputic> jeff_: should give you options for refresh rates
<d> nevyn: you don't like x? whats your fave windowing system then?
<setite> thoreauputic i know how to edit it... i just dont know what setting to edit
<setite> and i sorta found the culprit to my shitty dvd problem
<thoreauputic> setite: yeah - I changed it a while back - let me see if I can find it
<setite> i realized that when you use the monitor to make the picture fill the screen its zooming in...
<jeff_> thoreauputic, ok, how do i reboot X?
<setite> i need to find a true resolution that will fill the monitor screen
<setite> jeff CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<thoreauputic> jeff_: umm - just run the command then do ctrl-alt-backspace
<setite> hehe i beat you
<setite> see.. he left already
<setite> i love that thing... its so fast
<thoreauputic> setite: heh - I'm a slow typist ;)
<setite> no problem
<setite> i typed extra fast because i wanted to beat you
<setite> hey question... how do i do a probe of my monitor to see what resolutions its capable of
<thoreauputic> setite: congratulations :)
<setite> i have to manually set my resolutions because of a bug with my integrated card
<setite> does anyone know the way to edit video settings in the terminal
<thoreauputic> browser.tab.opentabfor.windowopen  could be what you want, setite
<setite> i forgot what it was
<setite> awesome.. i bet it is
<thoreauputic> setite: trial and error works for me with those settings - then I forget what I changed! haha
<thoreauputic> I should write it down I guess
<wasabi_> Aww my new firefox crashes on most sites. =(
<setite> damn thats not it
<setite> whats browser turbo
<setite> should i enable it
<setite> hmmm seems interesting
<srid> no SqlObject in Ubuntu?? It is in debian http://packages.debian.org/unstable/python/python-sqlobject
<djuuss> hey, how do i rename (in gnome) multiple files at once?
<jeff_> crap.. ubuntu won't play mp3 either?
<djuuss> (so they have filename<number> for instance)
<srid> djuuss, write a script
<srid> you can either learn 'bash' or 'python'
<srid> python will help you write lot of programs
<HappyFool> jeff_: i think ubuntuguide.org has info on installing codecs, and there's also a page on the ubuntu wiki somewhere (RestrictedFormats, it might be)
<srid> jeff_, apt-get install xmms
<setite> srid nah
<jeff_> ok
<setite> he still needs an mp3 codec though
<setite> last i checked xmms didnt have it by default
<SirFred> djuuss: What are you trying to do?
<setite> jeff what OS
<setite> ubuntu?
<jeff_> yes
<setite> ubuntu has xmms
<djuuss> just get a load of files (movies) with pretty much diffrent names and name them into movieXX.mpg where XX is a number
<duckdown> How do I make the nvidia module load at boot? gdm keeps failing on system entry because it cant load the nvidia module, so i always have to go to root and manually modprobe nvidia;startx
<randabis> xmms is kinda deprecated though
<setite> someone refresh my memory... gstreamer0.8 plays mp3 right
<randabis> yes
<djuuss> but i did it the hard way
<djuuss> manually
<HappyFool> gstreamer0.8-mad ?
<srid> duckdown, /etc/modules
<randabis> yes
<nevyn> restrictedformats?
<duckdown> thanks
<SirFred> djuuss: You need a script or something so.
<djuuss> python sounds like a good thing to learn still yeah
<setite> yea that mad one
<nevyn> this channel needs a bot.
<setite> nevyn a bot for what
<SirFred> djuuss: You don't need python for that, it can be made on a shell script.
<setite> why dont you creat one
<djuuss> python is a good thing to learn still though :P
<srid> djuuss, if you are newbie programmer, see http://www.byteofpython.info/
<srid> shell script is only for _small_ work
<djuuss> newbie programmer? dude, i don't even know how to grep
<djuuss> :P
<srid> djuuss, so this book is for you :)
<SirFred> srid: What he's asking for is a _small_ work.
<djuuss> thx
<thoreauputic> srid: hmm... the whole knoppix installer was written in bash
<setite> programmer... damn i dont even know my way around apt yet
<srid> SirFred, yes .. I am meta-helping him :)
<srid> so is slackware
<thoreauputic> by Fabian I believe
<SirFred> srid: :)
<setite> Fabio
<thoreauputic> Fabian Franz
<setite> is there a good book to learn all the commands i need to know
<setite> Fabbione 
<djuuss> hehe good point
<blair> I need some help with an ATI Graphics Card
<srid> setite, ls /bin /usr/bin and man
<setite> yea you do
<srid> hehe
<djuuss> a book on apt?
<fabbione> setite ?
<djuuss> man apt
<setite> you need help selling it
<srid> apt-howto
<srid> apt-reference
<thoreauputic> setite: hang on and I'll give you some links
<djuuss> apt-cache search rox :)
<setite> he said fabian so i said fabbione
<setite> hey is that your repo i keep seeing on google
<fabbione> setite: for ipv6?
<setite> i dunno i just saw a repo or some site with your name on it
<fabbione> could easily be
<setite> srid no i want a book
<setite> everyone says man pages but i like books
<thoreauputic> setite: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<setite> i dont want to print it... but i want something i can carry with me
<srid> setite, , see apt-howto
<fabbione> last time i checked fabbione on goggle there were only one that is not me after 5/6 pages
<SirFred> djuuss: A shell example just in a line:
<thoreauputic> setite: O'Reilly have good linux books
<setite> ok but that doesnt solve my want/need for a book... a tangible piece of paper, glue and ink
<srid> setite, http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<setite> does he have a debian specific
<SirFred> suf=0; for fich in *.mpg; do echo "mv $fich  movie$(printf \%02d $suf).mpg"; suf=$(( $suf + 1 )); done
<setite> is there any need for a debian specific book?
<setite> srid not just apt... everything
<SirFred> djuuss: Well, that only echoes the mv command to execute. Just for security
<setite> i especially want it for when i fubar my linux
<thoreauputic> setite: for a good guide to cli --> O'Reilly: "Linux-Pocket Guide" (author: Daniel J. Barrett )
<setite> ok so o'reilly... any other suggestions
<setite> what it cli
<setite> command line interface?
<thoreauputic> command line interface
<thoreauputic> :)
<setite> awesome i figured that out... cool...
<thoreauputic> setite: you did indeed !
<setite> are there debian specific things i need to know...
<setite> dont say man pages please
<thoreauputic> setite: oh yes
<setite> i saw a debian/gnu book
<setite> whats with the gnu part
<thoreauputic> setite: the apt howto is very good
<thoreauputic> GNU's not Unix
<thoreauputic> recursive acronym
<djuuss> SirFred .. i'll look in to it later, copiepasted it for now in my "todo-list-appendix-B.txt"
<djuuss> have (field)hockey practice now
<djuuss> cya
<djuuss> all
<jazzka> hdparm -i /dev/sda9
<jazzka> /dev/sda9:
<jazzka>  operation not supported on SCSI disks
<jazzka> does exist any hdparm for scsi disks?
<setite> yea i remember reading that GNU was its own thing... but debian is linux as far as i know so why would there be a Debian/GNU book
<thoreauputic> setite: linux is the kernel - GNU/Linux is the whole operating system
<setite> "Once you're up and running, Linux Pocket Guide provides an easy-to-use reference that you can keep by your keyboard for those times when you want a fast, useful answer, not hours in the man pages."
<setite> ooh thanks for that suggestion
<HappyFool> jazzka: see man hdparm. the -i option is for IDE drives
<thoreauputic> setite: only problem is it's Fedora oriented - but it has all the important commands
<setite> ewww fedora!!
<setite> bad experiences
<larsrohdin> hey, how can i make nautilus start my home-directory on startup?
<jazzka> well, actually, it's an ide drives, connected with usb to the computer
<thoreauputic> setite: don't fret - the book is good
<larsrohdin> yeah fedora's no fun...
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: save your session on exit
<larsrohdin> no wrong!!! how can i make nautilus stop starting y home=)
<HappyFool> jazzka: the man page talks about AT interface. I guess you're out of luck using usb
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: ah - not what you asked
<larsrohdin> --no-default-window just wont work
<jazzka> so, any tool to test and configure my ide drive (throw usb) ???
<larsrohdin> no, i wrote wrong=) my bad
<setite> would the Debian GNU/Linux 3.X Bible be good also
<thoreauputic> setite: I expect so - haven't read it
<setite> ok... yea i dont even think its out yet
<setite> its february 05
<setite> but i was saying are the books from this company usually good
<HappyFool> jazzka: what does hdparm /dev/sda9 do ?
<typo> I've just finished installing ubuntu. Seams to work fine. OO.org won't input accented characters if LANG=C though
<jazzka> hdparm -v /dev/sda9
<jazzka> /dev/sda9:
<jazzka>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<jazzka>  geometry     = 19929/255/63, sectors = 105209622, start = 214949763
<typo> but that's in debian as well
<setite> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0764576445/qid=1106335655/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/102-9640012-5729737?v=glance&s=books
<larsrohdin> thoreauputic, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> setite: you really should read the apt howto - it's very good. And O'Reilly books are mostly good, yes
<HappyFool> jazzka: that enough?
<setite> yea i will... but i truly want a book
<jazzka> HappyFool, yeah
<setite> i dont want to destroy my eyes any more than i need to
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: maybe edit the properties in the menu to open nautilus at the dir you want?
<typo> the idea of moving everything out of the Desktop seams cool
<typo> will that be included in stock gnome 2.10?
<setite> is this a true statement?
<setite> "Debian GNU/Linux is free, supported by HP, and is often cited as the most stable and reliable Linux distribution-which makes it a great alternative for users put off by Red Hat's pricey Enterprise Linux and unsupported Fedora"
<setite> the HP part
<thoreauputic> larsrohdin: or create a launcher to do it
<thoreauputic> Hewlett Packard? dunno
<_d4vid> ky all
<HappyFool> well, a google for HP debian support reveals some articles
<setite> you know what is great and sad at the same time
<setite> how easy it is to get all these linux books in ebook format
<blair> Can anyone help me get a Radeon card to render OpenGl instead of MESA
<larsrohdin> i have nautilus in my .xsession file... and it should work but it doesnt...
<setite> i dont know how they get them in PDF format and such with all the pictures and text that can be fiddled with
<naibed> Hi
<thoreauputic> setite: saving as PDF is really easy in Linux
<setite> but i dont know how to take a book and convert it
<setite> without scanning the individual pictures and typing each word
<scizzo> setite: many times the book has a electric format also....
<setite> ok then where do you get it
<scizzo> setite: do you really want to actually ask those questions in here?
<setite> no i know the not so legal way... im saying legally
<setite> i rarely see legitimate ebooks created by the publishers and companies that are allowed to
<scizzo> there is a legal way yes...
<naibed> I've a problem with mi Nvidia TNT2 and nvidia's GLX driver since an Xorg update I think...The kernel module loads and Xorg starts but the nvidia logo is kept on screen and glx support is disabled :S Xorg version is X Window System Version 6.8.1.99 (Ubuntu 6.8.1-1ubuntu11 20050119010805 root@) and kernel 2.6.9,2.6.10..
<thoreauputic> setite: many Linux/OSS books are available on line as html or pdf for download
<setite> awesome... where
<scizzo> setite: http://cdbookshelves.oreilly.com/
<scizzo> setite: that is a legal way
<thoreauputic> setite: umm...try googling ;0
<setite> ok what about non o'reilly
<scizzo> setite: stop asking about this...please
<setite> like the moving to linux book./... do you think the ebook for it is legit
<setite> wah
<setite> ok
<scizzo> setite: go to the publishers page and look instead
<randabis> yeah that's a bit off-topic
<thoreauputic> setite: yes, Marcel Gagne is legitimate
<thoreauputic> setite: I belong to his virtual LUG :)
<[Euphori] > hi all
<[Euphori] > can help me anyone
<[Euphori] > im can?t connect in ubuntu whitch my external 56 K modem
<[Euphori] > im install gnome-ppp fine
<[Euphori] > config all fine but when im try to connect im have the error
<thoreauputic> [Euphori] : try running  `  sudo pppconfig ` in a terminal :)
<[Euphori] > PPP: Not enabled
<[Euphori] > thoreauputic: im try it but error
<[Euphori] > im put my user y dip group
<Stew2> When I create a user in Ubuntu, they are made a member of a group name that is the same as their user name. Shouldn't they all be members of group User?
<Stew2> i e the same group?
<thoreauputic> gotta go - have fun all of you ! :)
<thoreauputic> Stew2: no, that's the Debian way
<Stew2> So I have as many groups as I do users when I'm done?
<thoreauputic> Stew2: the user will also be in group users
<thoreauputic> and a bunch of others
<Stew2> no one is in the group 'users' by default.
<Stew2> weird.
<Stew2> is that the way it's supposed to be?
<HappyFool> well, none of my users are in user either
<HappyFool> my "main" user, i.e., one who can do sudo, is in lots of groups though
<BockBilbo> hey
<setite> why doesnt /server -m work on x-chat
<BockBilbo> is it possible to open rar 3.0 files in ubuntu?
<dataw0lf> apt-get install rar
<borgista> yup
<Stew2> HappyFool How do I make sure additional users are able to SUDO?
<frisoirc> Hi all, I have a firewire problem with Ubuntu PPC. 1st message during boot: cannot allocate resource region 0 of devie 0000:01.04.0 Pretty scary, isn it
<naibed> BockBilbo, try with rar or unrar
<[Euphori] > im comeback later
<maximaus> BockBilbo, I've had problems opening some rar files created with windows unfortunately. :/
<Stew2> Don't they have to be in a sudoers list?
<frisoirc> then modprobe: fatal: error inserting aic79xx (<awfull long pathname>): no such device
<maximaus> that's pretty much the only time I boot into my hibernated windows partition.
<HappyFool> stew2: yeah, see man sudo. you need to add them to /etc/sudoers
<BockBilbo> maximaus, i also hae that problem
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> naibed, i also have that prob
<misionero> hey everyone
<maximaus> BockBilbo, Perhaps it's a winrar issue?
<frisoirc> no firewire experts present?
<misionero> how can i connect to irc on the console
<misionero> ?
<HappyFool> irssi, at a guess
<naibed> misionero, with an text-based IRC client, like irssi, BitchX, ...http://fershmeat.net
<naibed> freshmeat.net sorry
<duckdown> has anyone here ever compiled FiSH for either xchat or irssi?
<drac> why use gui on 100% text based system .. like irc
<duckdown> cause neither of these goddamn things are working
<Stew2> Hey, since root and admin are in the Sudoers file, can I just add the user to group ADMIN? Or do I have to explicitly add the user?
<misionero> http://freshmeat.net ?
<BockBilbo> maximaus, i have no clue
<BockBilbo> :S
<spiral> hmmm.... please !!!! Tell me about smart batteries & hoary support
<frisoirc> Hi all, I have a firewire problem with Ubuntu PPC. 1st message during boot: cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:01.04.0 Pretty scary, isn it
<HappyFool> Stew2: i think those are user names (?)
<maximaus> BockBilbo, if that's my only grip with Ubuntu, I'm satisfied. (why can't folks just use zip or tar.gz?)
<maximaus> gripe
<frisoirc> any firewire support possible
<frisoirc> ?
<HappyFool> Stew2: try man sudoers   -- oh, it's in EBNF. goodness.
<setite> can x-chat autoaccept dcc
<misionero> how can i create my own theme and then publishe it on the net
<misionero> ??
<frisoirc> quit
<naibed> setite, yes, right click on text box->IRC-auto accept..
<HappyFool> Stew2: this probably isn't good advice, but I would just add lines similar to those in there, substituing the appropriate user names
<setite> awesome thanks
<HappyFool> i see you're supposed to use visudo to edit it too
<Scooter> Anyone know how to have Java set up in your path? I just downloaded the JAVA common, and from Commandline I type java and get file not found... TIA :D
<Scooter> I neeed to execute a *.JAR file
<Scooter> I got JAVA from Synaptic BTW
<Stew2> It says I HAVE to edit it with visudo. I have no idea how to use VI
<Stew2> So do I really HAVE to use visudo?
<naibed> SteveA, then read a manual
<Scooter> <Stew2> try sudo gedit if you need to be root...
<HcE> Stew2: do the vitutor
<HcE> vimtutor I mean
<HappyFool> Stew2: try EDITOR=myfavouriteeditor visudo /etc/sudoers
<HappyFool> i assume it just does some sort of locking on the file
<HappyFool> or rather   EDITOR=myfavouriteeditor sudo visudo
<Stew2> thanks. I just used gedit
<l3m> i'm trying to "su" from the ubuntu live cd ( in order to parted my hd ), what's the default root passwd?
<Stew2> l3m there isn't one. 'sudo passwd root'
<HappyFool> or maybe even 'sudo parted' or whatever
<l3m> thanks, sudo parted worked!!!
<zido> uhm, the different desktops dissapeared from my "system line"(?) or whatever the line at the bottom's called..
<zido> anybody got any idea how i get it back?
<Scooter> Ooooo! Sorry, I had the wrong packages, i needed sun-J2, I did not see that in the manual, Thanks anyways :p
<zido> i can't see the different programs on that desktop there either
<Agrajag> right-click the panel, choose add to panel... and choose the "desktop chooser" or whatever that applet's called
<HappyFool> "workspace switcher" might be it
<poppo> Greetings, my X  wouldnt work .. so i did lspci to check if my vga card (mercury) is listed ... couldnt find it. tried configurin X using confxf86 -  wouldnt work ..  xf86 log says "
<poppo> " nop devices found" can someone help me pls
<zido> ah, thx
<zido> but i still can't see the different programs on that desktop
<zenwhen> poppo, what video card
<poppo> zenwhen : mercury
<zenwhen> huh
<blair> I am having trouble getting my Video card to hardware render, everything is running through mesa
<HappyFool> i would guess that lspci not finding your video card is Pretty Bad (tm)
<poppo> i  tried vesa , intel  just to see  if anythin works out  but it isnt   helpin
<poppo> HappyFool : yeh : \
<HappyFool> you don't get anything saying "VGA" in it ?
<blair> Does anyone know how to make the ATI drivers render instead of the MESA indirect drivers
<poppo> HappyFool : i get Vga  controller  but it says intel ...
<poppo> and iam pretty sure  of having mercury vga . before this i couldnt even get to the  pompt - so i changed vga to mono in bios  -now i  do get prompt -  but no X ..
<blair> anyone?
<crypticreign> how do i mount a cdrom in ubuntu? i dont see /dev/cdrom
<HappyFool> it should appear at /media/cdrom
<crypticreign> ah
<naibed> crypticreign, dmesg|grep -i cdrom or grep hd
<HappyFool> though if you don't have /dev/cdrom, i'm not sure
<crypticreign> hmm
<crypticreign> ok
<HappyFool> poppo: sorry, i'm not finding much via google.
<ssam> in hoary in the network settings control panel should there be an add button?
<seb128> no
<ssam> are new devices added automagically?
<seb128> the dialog should list all the devices
<seb128> it detects the devices on the system
<Scooter> I dont mind telling people to RTFM in Ubuntu, TFM is Beautiful Babby! I cant believe how much I learn about linux from this WIKI and the forums :)
<Scooter> Oops wrong window sorry
<ssam> so if i take out a pcmcia wireless card and put in a new one, eth1 will now be the new one
<ogra> Scooter: but a nice insight ;)
<phw> hello folks, i wanted to install network-manager-gnome, but it tells me that that package relys on a package named network-manager... see http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/
* Ivy6Quaff is away: Estou ocupado
<upayavira_> Just read document "Installing Ubuntu from a Unix/Linux System" - it says "creating at least one filesystem plus swap". Does anyone know if I can just use the filesystem that I've already got? I'd converting from Debian Sarge.
<raitis> anybody online?
<HappyFool> no a soul
<raitis> need some help with windows ntfs partition , i can view it in root terminal but cant get it on desktop as icon
<raitis> and if i try to access the folder it says that i dot have the permissions
<BockBilbo> is it possible to play wma files in ubuntu?
<NanoTek> yep
<HappyFool> are you mounting it from the command line, or via /etc/fstab ?
<HappyFool> i have a line like this in my /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    auto    ro,user,noauto,umask=000        0      0
<HappyFool> the umask=000 lets normal users access the ntfs
<BockBilbo> NanoTek, with which package?
<HappyFool> it's still read-only though
<raitis> well i did this on these forums http://www.syntheticsw.com/%7Euu/viewtopic.php?t=232
<NanoTek> BockBilbo, The only solution I found to play every songs and videos is to compile mplayer with every codecs which are available
<BockBilbo> ... but i cannot install mplayer
<BockBilbo> when i tried to install it it gives me dependency problems
<raitis> i mounted it on /mnt/win
<BockBilbo> :S
<raitis> then i edited the fstab.bak
<HappyFool> raitis: what command did you use?
<raitis> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows/c
<HappyFool> err, no, you should edit /etc/fstab *before* mounting
<raitis> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
<HappyFool> and not fstab.bak, but /etc/fstab
<raitis> yeah
<raitis> did that
<raitis> i can view the folder through root terminal with the command " cd /mnt/win "  then " ls -al "
<raitis> but i cant get a desktop icon
<HappyFool> raitis: first do this:   'sudo umount /dev/hda1'
<raitis> ok
<NanoTek> BockBilbo, did you never try to compile it ?
<HappyFool> and then: 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win -o ro,user,umask=000'
<BockBilbo> nope...
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> :S
<raitis> root@ubuntu:/mnt/win # sudo unmount /dev/hda1
<raitis> sudo: unmount: command not found
<BockBilbo> im a bit afraid of compiling stuff
<BockBilbo> :S
<raitis> sry
<HappyFool> raitis: "umount"
<raitis> hey it worked
<raitis> thanks alot
<HappyFool> no problem ;)
<raitis> how can i do a shortcut to the desktop?
<raitis> ok thanks alot i have to go now bye, thanks thanks alot
<HappyFool> bye
<poppo> : )
<zooko> Greetings, people of Ubuntu
<poppo> hello zooko
<zooko> I want a mail transport agent.  I tried to install exim and exim4 (on warty) and in both cases apt-listbugs warned me that there were outstanding security bugs in them.
<zooko> Is there another nice simple MTA I can install for my 1-user satellite mail system?
<HappyFool> postfix ?
<HappyFool> though neither dpkg-reconfigure nor the wiki have especially good setups, in my completely inexpert opinion ;)
<zooko> Thanks for the suggestion.  I'll try it!
<darkling> zooko: There's ssmtp and esmtp.
<darkling> They're not full mail servers, but will forward mail by SMTP to a mail server.
<darkling> They're both pretty unsophisticated, but work well if they're all you need.
<Rene_S> still no menu editing eh ?
<Rene_S> in hoary
<zooko> Maybe ssmtp would be easier for me to configure than postfix...
<zooko> I just want to send mail via SMTP, possibly using a "smarthost",
<zooko> and to receive mail by fetchmail -> MTA -> nmh
<HappyFool> well, postfix is at least easier than sendmail *shudder*
<zooko> ssmtp asks "Name of your mailhub?", but is this for incoming or outgoing mail?  :-(
* zooko gives up on ssmtp and tries esmtp.
<HappyFool> won't fetchmail be handling your incoming ?
<zooko> yes
<zooko> Oh.
<zooko> But, um, doesn't fetchmail need to contact an SMTP server on port 25 and give it the mail?
<darkling> Not necessarily.
<gro> zookoo:try getmail: you don't need a mta with getmail
<zooko> So ssmtp needs to know that "incoming" mail that appears on port 25 needs to be delivered to local users.
<darkling> It can deliver direct to a mailbox, IIRC.
* zooko tries getmail.
<HappyFool> i would guess the alternative is evolution/ thunderbird / etc which, i presume, do all this nonsense for you
<zooko> I must have my mail in nmh!  :-)
<zooko> Oh boy.  I've screwed up my perl-base package.   8-(
<zooko> Can't locate File/Basename.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 24.
* zooko begins manual repair.
<zooko> which .deb has Basename.pm ?
* zooko tries perl-modules
<jordi> bingo, zooko.
<appleseed> i have to re-add my eth0 connection everytime i reboot, how do i get network-admin to add the right entry to my system?
<__daniel> zooko: apt-file can help you there
<zooko> apt-file was also broken...
<zooko> thanks #ubuntu!!
<kbrooks> hmmm. i have a package conflict
<kbrooks> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtksourceview-cil_0.5-2ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<kbrooks>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs/nemerle.lang', which is also in package libgtksourceview-common
<LinuxJones> appleseed, select your nic card then go properties , click start @ boot time
<kbrooks> what do i do?
<kbrooks> hmmm. i have a idea,
<appleseed> LinuxJones, i dont have that option in the utility
<appleseed> LinuxJones,  i'm using hoary though
<kbrooks> root@kyle:/home/kyle # dpkg --get-selections | grep gtksourceview
<kbrooks> libgtksourceview-common                         install
<kbrooks> libgtksourceview1.0-0                           install
<kbrooks> could i possibly set the selections and replace install with something?
<LinuxJones> appleseed, go System Configuration >> Networking
<zido_> what programs i'm running on the current desktop isn't showing on the lower panel, any ideas on how to get them back? :)
<appleseed> yeah
<frisoir1> Hi all, I have a firewire problem with Ubuntu PPC. 1st message during boot: cannot allocate resource region 0 of devie 0000:01.04.0 Pretty scary, isn it
<appleseed> i've added the device, and connected it(using it now), but it isn't added to the /etc/network/interfaces file, so doesn't come up at boot
<LinuxJones> are you using dhcp ?
<appleseed> LinuxJones, yeah
<appleseed> LinuxJones, i've got a feeling its a fault with the network-admin tool, not adding the connection to the file
<LinuxJones> appleseed, these are the entries from my eht0 card >> (first line) auto eth0  (2nd line) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<xmas> appleseed, I've had problems with that tool saving settings too.  It never remembers to start samba.
<duckdown> Anyone know why when I'm trying to mount /dev/sda1 (my windows partition, on a TOTALLY different drive than my linux os) wont let me mount it? It says its already mounted, or any of the destination points I try are busy.. but I typed 'df' and its not mounted at all!
<appleseed> LinuxJones,  i'll try putting that in, thanks.
<LinuxJones> GL ;)
<appleseed> :)
<reki> why does the default install of ubuntu install firefox 0.9.3?
<LinuxJones> reki, it's not stable enough I suspect
<randabis> because 1.0 wasn't out yet I believe
<snowblink> reki: if you apt-get upgrade you should get FF1.0
<reki> ah thx
<Nafallo> am I the only one whose synaptics have stopped working in hoary?
<kbrooks> Nafallo, describe your situation.
<Nafallo> kbrooks: I can't scroll anymore. that only happens when synaptics is out-of-order :-/.
<esac> does anybody know if there exists something like fluxboxes tabs, for gnome ?
* Nermal upgrades to hoary
<carsonc> Is there a program for Linux (preferably packaged for Ubuntu) that will let me rotate my desktop backgrounds automatically, the way I can do in OS X?  I've apt-cache search'd and googled, but I can't find anything relevant.  Am I just missing it, or does such a program not exist?
<Nermal> theres probably a script somewhere to do it
<Nermal> but no apps that I've seen
<FLeiXiuS> carsonc, I've seen these before, search freshmeat and sourceforge
<FLeiXiuS> carsonc, I had it a while back with my redhat 8 machine.
<zeedo> carsonc: http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=random+background&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<naibed> carsonc, KDE can do taht :)
<naibed> that
<Nermal> you mean rotate as in change the orientation ?
<Nermal> or change the background
<carsonc> change
<Nermal> oh
<Nermal> yeah.. there are apps to do that
<carsonc> naibed:  Yeah, it can, but I can't stand KDE :)
<pusling> is the w32codecs in universe or anywhere else? Or do I need a unafficial mirror?
<carsonc> zeedo:  Thanks!
<zeedo> carsonc: look at gbrand on that page
<zeedo> thats one specifically for gnome
<haunter> hi, i tried ubuntu but i return on slackware, but i like the human theme, i'm searching this theme but i don't find, do you know where i can find it ?
<Nafallo> pusling: ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<smogger914> can someone help me install mplayer
<carsonc> Hmm.  This one looks like it changes the background every time you log in.
<pusling> Nafallo: 2 weeks ago I couldn't install from the marillat archive.
<smogger914> can someone help me istall mplayer
<Nafallo> pusling: where you using 'stable'?
<naibed> smogger914, can you repeat please?can you repeat please?
<Nafallo> pusling: seems w32codecs have moved out of the others.
<carsonc> I'm looking for one that will allow me to change it every, say, half hour or hour or every day, while remaining logged in.
<pusling> Nafallo: nope - testing I think
<smogger914> can someone help me install mplayer i have the deb file and odnt know what to do with it
<carsonc> smogger914:  Assuming you have all the dependencies installed, run "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb"
<carsonc> you can find out what the dependencies are with "dpkg -I whatever.deb"
<smogger914> dpkg: error processing maplyer.deb (--install):
<smogger914>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<smogger914> Errors were encountered while processing:
<smogger914>  maplyer.deb
<carsonc> aha, I think I may have found what I'm looking for
<smogger914> i spelled it wrong
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ sudo dpkg -i mplayer.deb
<smogger914> (Reading database ... 70415 files and directories currently installed.)
<smogger914> Preparing to replace mplayer 1.0pre6-1.20041114 (using mplayer.deb) ...
<smogger914> Unpacking replacement mplayer ...
<smogger914> Setting up mplayer (1.0pre6-1.20041114) ...
<smogger914> does that mean its done
<carsonc> http://gchbkgrd.sf.net
<carsonc> smogger914: yes, it does
<smogger914> how do i run it
<Necrosan> smogger914: type mplayer
<smogger914> max@ubuntu:~ $ mplayer
<smogger914> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libmp3lame.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Necrosan> it has dependencies :)
<smogger914> that means
<carsonc> And of course, the app I find has ceased active development
* carsonc sighs
<Necrosan> smogger914: type this
<Necrosan> sudo dpkg -I mplayer.deb
<smogger914> then what
<Necrosan> whats it say
<Necrosan> >
<smogger914> were do u get the libraries
<Necrosan> apt-get
<Necrosan> Read up on how to use dpkg.
<aperson> hello all
<smogger914> hwo do u use apt update
* [Spooky]  are going to test the live cd soon :)
<rcaskey> apt-get update
<kbrooks> aolbonics :|
<borgista> aolbonics?
<spiral> hmmmm... please... can anybody tell me whether smart batteries will soon be handled under hoary ?
<smogger914> libmp3lame.so.0: how do i get that
<skeyeword> anyone have madwifi working w/ warty
<Nafallo> hmm, -dbg have some bad side-effects? like synaptics driver stops working?
<skeyeword> madwifi, anyone?
<smogger914> how do u get apt to update the libraries for a file
<bretzel> Hi threre ---
<rellik_> yo
<rellik_> for ubuntu can add debian sources to apt?  I can't find a ubuntu download for VLC
<bretzel> I am playing with re-installation of Ubuntu ( after hardware upgrade ) - Every dev tools are there but I just can't lauch g++ or gcc - not in my path! That means a config step have failes somewhere...
<haggai> rellik_: I think you'll find them in universe
<smogger914> how do i get this library
<smogger914> libmp3lame.so.0:
<rellik_> what's universe?
<skeyeword>  does anyone know how to get sharutils package installed
<smogger914> libmp3lame.so.0: how do i get that it be for mplayer
<haggai> rellik_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<rellik_> hmm...  the mirror that I use for apt (local to network) has vlc under universe...  but 'apt-get search vlc' returns nothing...  how do I tell apt-cache to use universe/multiverse/... ?
<Nafallo> hmm, why is it that installing xserver-xorg-dbg breaks synaptics? :-P
* Nafallo got way to much troubles atm :-P.
<smogger914> how do u get thelibraires needed for a specific package
<rellik_> can anyone say what "universe" and "multiverse" are?
<rellik_> ...and restricted
<smogger914>  how do u get the libraires needed for a specific package
<Nafallo> rellik_: repositorys :-)
<kent> smogger914, if you install with apt or synaptic, it should fetch the needed package for you
<rellik_> yeah but what's the diff between them
<bretzel> Every dev tools are there but I just can't lauch g++ or gcc - not in my path! That means a config step have failes somewhere...  I had to manually create the soft links to the bins...
<Nafallo> smogger914: they are dependencies, so is installed automatically.
<ycco> Anyone here have a Wireless PCI Adapter - WG311 v2 working under Ubuntu?
<ycco> I was thinking about pulling my wifes wired network card and using this.
<skeyeword> i hav wg311 working
<skeyeword> just not w/ wpa yet
<gro> rellik_: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/
<thully> anyone had trouble w/openoffice in hoary lately?  mine seems to take 2 min to start (rather than 10-15 secs as it usually does)
<rellik_> ah ok thanks gro..  added universe and multiverse to my apt :)
<gro> rellik_: you may add restricted too ;)
<spiral> thully: mine works fine
<haggai> thully: does it start faster when you do this: SAL_DISABLE_CUPS=1 openoffice
<rellik_> gro: heh yeah apt had that already
<imka> hi
<thully> the problem only occurs when I start from the GNOME menu, curiously (not when I use openoffice or SAL_DISABLE_CUPS=1 openoffice)
<imka> if i login to my ubuntu system remotely (ssh) and start a download with wget, will the download continued if i close the ssh session here? i wanna start downloading smthg and have it finished by the time i get home
<rellik_> imka use screen
<haggai> thully: oh different problem then
<quittt> what is Ubuntu?
<NanoTek> An OS based on Linux
<haggai> quittt: www.ubuntulinux.org
<rellik_> imka no the dl will stop when you close the session(unless you use screen)
<NanoTek> http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<imka> rellik_ how does that work? im not sure i have it installed here. let's see
<jakroon> Anyone know if Mono will be included in Hoary ?
<rellik_> screen comes in ubuntu
<imka> im not using ubuntu at the moment
<quittt> what is ubuntu focus?
<imka> jakroon tell me about mono. i keep hearing about it
<jakroon> imka, its a runtime environment for linux, in order to run .NET applications
<quittt> why use Ubuntu not Slackware?
<imka> jakroon, ive never done any coding and im seriously considering mono
<jakroon> imka, using Mono together with Gtk# is really sweet
<rellik_> does mono come with an IDE for writing code for the windows RE?
<imka> jakroon, i have some gtk apps on my mind i would write.
<gro> rellik_: try searching for monodevelop
<jakroon> rellik_, I'm not MonoDevelop has been ported to Win32, but they always have SharpDevelop
<crypticreign> hmm, xmms only buffers this stream up to 19/32KB and uses 100% cpu
<jakroon> "sure"
<fraggsta> Has anyone here been having problems with Openoffice segfaulting?  Whenever I try to run oowriter (or any other OO program) it segfaults.
<fraggsta> I'm running hoary.
<borgista> who decides these names anyways? hoary? warty?
<BockBilbo> has anynone tried to use Open Office 1.9.69 in ubuntu?
<borgista> no
<borgista> no
<kent> finally beep media player works in Hoary again. Its mich nicer then xmms ;)
<tanek> anybody knows how to get sound working with stuff run through wine?
<fraggsta> BockBilbo, yes, and it segfaults :(
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> what do you mean?...
<gro> kent: sure, now we need an crossover plugin ;)
<kent> gro, crossover plugin?
<fraggsta> jrw6@pants:~ $ oowriter
<fraggsta> Segmentation fault
<BockBilbo> ohm...
<BockBilbo> :s
<gro> kent: to fade tracks
<gro> i meant crossfade of course ;)
<kent> gro, oh..  i never use that. Im just happy to have it working. it stoped working some time ago, kept segfaulting :(
<kent> sad to read on bmp's homepage that their homepage had been hacked :(
<fraggsta> there's been a lot of that happening recently
<mjk> hi all
<skeyeword> yo
<mjk> I have a small problem with newly installed ubuntu
<borgista> hello.
<liquidhex> What is a transparent terminal that there is an apt-get for..
<liquidhex> or is there such a thing
<borgista> you make it transpert with the options.
<Quest-Master> liquidhex: it's easy
<mjk> for some reason, this ubuntu install resolves all names to 1.0.0.0 and it seems that for some reason the dns server isn't used at all even if the address is correct at the /etc/resolv.conf file.
<borgista> transparent*
<liquidhex> can the stock xterm do it? my tcpdump window is -bg black
<borgista> ???
<gabaug> lifeless: the standard gnome-terminal can do it, just edit your 'profile'
<lifeless> ?
<bretzel> Hi again :-) -- Question: I realize that Ubuntu /  or Debian ENV setup is a bit cryptic: /etc/profile contains refs to all sort of evn setup script - But I need to set vars such as CVSROOT; CVS_RSH etc ... Where can I put it for system wide ???
<liquidhex> Quest-Master, how do i do it then
<gabaug> lifeless: Edit -> Current Profile -> Effects
<Quest-Master> liquidhex: Edit -> Current Profile -> Effects -> Set Transparency
<Quest-Master> ack
<Quest-Master> gabaug got me to it. :P
<lifeless> gabaug: I don't use gnoem-terminal, why are you telling me this stuff ?
<gabaug> lifeless: whatever, have fun with xterm
<bretzel> ??
<Quest-Master> Wait
<gro> lifeless: liquidhex asked the question, gabaug didn't hit the tab key enough times ;)
<Quest-Master> There is difference between lifeless and liquidhex..
<Quest-Master> hehe.
<gabaug> lifeless: whoops, sorry :)
<cavediver> Is there a good, modern cd/dvd writer application in Gnome ?
<cavediver> I can't find one.
<Killerbunny> I got a problem with my soundcard.. im currently on a  dell 8500, and hotplug failed to find my card.
<borgista> just use nautilus cd burner.
<borgista> that's what i use.
<Killerbunny> Any suggestions?
<gro> cavediver: nope not yet, want to write one? ;)
<cavediver> borgista: i do, but it's limited i think.
<liquidhex> Umm
<cavediver> gro: If I had the skills :)
<borgista> it is.
<liquidhex> Where is this edit -> current profile?
<gro> sme here cavediver ;)
<liquidhex> not at the top of my xterm
<bretzel> please id someone free for telling me how I can put ENV varibales for system wide such CVSROOT value ???
<gro> liquidhex: it is at the top of the gnome-terminal
<liquidhex> oh shit
<liquidhex> sorry.. thanks
<gabaug> bretzel: you can probably put it into /etc/bash.bashrc
<bretzel> sorry full of thumbs
<AndyR> lo ppl
<bretzel> gabaug: I tried but it seems not working ( echo $CVSROOT" is empty :-(
<gabaug> bretzel: what line did you add to the rc file?
<bretzel> export CVSROOT="..."
<gro> bretzel: did you try to log of and then log back on?
<gabaug> bretzel: you'll have to reopen your current terminal, or 'source' the rc file by doing . /etc/bash.bashrc
<bretzel> indeed, after re-loging it doesn't shows the var
<gabaug> bretzel: try sourcing the file by hand to make sure it works when done manually
<bretzel> ok thanks, I am searching other way of the right file to edit :-)
<bretzel> gabaug: DUH!!!! I am not only full of thumbs here -- It was a typo! :-) sory for the disturb :-)
<crypticreign> xmms only tries to buffer and uses 100% cpu.. ive tried a few different streams
<liquidhex> How can I change the poo-colored titlebars from brown?
<misionero> i had a problem with the distro
<fraggsta> liquidhex, desktop -> preferences -> theme
<liquidhex> fraggsta, cool. thanks.
<misionero> I've just tried to install it, but it fails in the stage of mounting the cdrom
<misionero> what could that be??
<fraggsta> misionero, can you get to a terminal and type "dmesg"?  might give you a clue
<htodd> what filesystems are available in the installer?
<fraggsta> htodd, just about every filesystem linux supports.  I saw ext2, ext3, reiser, xfs
<liquidhex> cool.. how do I take a screenshot now?
<fraggsta> desktop -> take screenshot :)
<liquidhex> lol :D
<htodd> fraggsta: thanks.
<froust> I just installed the new ati drivers (synaptic downloaded - then changed ati->fglrx) and now i'm stuck with 640X480 resolution... anyone know how i can fix this?
<rellik_> can't get sound to work :( the onboard soundcard doesn't work (even in windows) so I have a PCI card in..  the ubuntu volume control lists 4 devices..  all are unmuted with vloume up but still no sound :(  anyone know how to fix this?
<misionero> fraggsta hdc: command error: status 0x51
<misionero> hdc: command error: error 0x54
<mwh> hi, im having a problem with evolution/spamassassin, its very slow :( anyone know what I can do to speed it up?
<froust> Can anyone help me set up my ati card?
<fraggsta> misionero, I can only suggest that you use a different CD drive
<Killerbunny> I have a dell laptop 8500, but i cant make the soundcard work.
<misionero> ok
<K-Rich> crimsun: you here?
<misionero> ill try thtat
<neofeed> how can I get the MAC address of an incomming connection?
<Killerbunny> I know it works under debian, but im getting errors when i boot in the hotplug part.
<neofeed> say I listen on a given port and want to get the MAC address of the connecting interface... how would I do that?
<crimsun> K-Rich: yes, but not fully attentive.
<fraggsta> neofeed, you want to get someone else's MAC address?
<froust> When I try to change my screen resolution i get a message saying "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension."
<K-Rich> crimsun: can you tell me your repository again so i can reget mplayer?
<neofeed> fraggsta, I try to setup some image service. That will serve local boxes with a disk image. But as those boxes have different hardware. they might require different images. Thus I'd like to decide wich image to serve based on the MAC
<Killerbunny> K-Rich, its in the unofficial docs.
<crimsun> K-Rich: deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<BockBilbo> crimsun, is it possible to recover the runlevels config??
<fraggsta> froust, I think a better way to get X working well is to do this:  log out, shut down GDM, do "X -configure" as root and then copy the resulting /root/XF86Config to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or xorg.conf (depending whether you run X.Org or XFree)
<BockBilbo> ive done an rm /etc/ without meaning to... and now ubuntu doesnt boot
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> sucks
<BockBilbo> :'(
<fraggsta> BockBilbo, oops..your installation is hosed :(
<froust> fraggsta: i just installed the new ati drivers - does that matter, or should i still try x -configure
<crimsun> BockBilbo: "runlevels config?" Do you mean /etc/inittab?
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> :s
<K-Rich> crimsun: thanks
<BockBilbo> :s
<fraggsta> froust, it worked for me with nvidia drivers, so it should work with ATI..
<crimsun> BockBilbo: cp /usr/share/sysvinit/inittab /etc/inittab
<BockBilbo> mm
<froust> okeydokes.
<BockBilbo> the problem is that i cannot login to ubuntu
<BockBilbo> im in windows right now
<BockBilbo> :S
<fraggsta> wtf
<crimsun> /etc and /var/lib/dpkg are both awful, awful things to muck up
<fraggsta> I'm going to have to log out, my cursor just disappeared and won't reappear :(
<NanoTek> BockBilbo, If you have deleted the whole /etc directory
<froust> fragg: said missing output drivers, configuration failed.
<NanoTek> I think you can make a new install
<NanoTek> :p
<BockBilbo> NanoTek, i have deleted all the files in the /etc directory
<BockBilbo> but not the directories inside the /etc directory
<froust> should i try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<crimsun> froust: for Hoary's X.Org, yes
<froust> k
<BockBilbo> im gonna try smething..
<NanoTek> you've deleted a lot of configuration files
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> i have most of them
<BockBilbo> but from a warty installation i had a month ago
<BockBilbo> should i try copying them from the backup image to the actual linux drive?
<BockBilbo> :S
<froust> No luck - resolution is still stuck
<froust> what about running fglrxconfig?
<crimsun> froust: sorry, I don't have scrollback. What's the issue?
<froust> I installed the new ati drivers
<froust> I get 2000 fps with glrxgears
<froust> i have a 9700, it sees it as a 9500 in fglrxinfo
<froust> and my resolution wont' go past 640x480
<froust> and i'm on hoary/amd64
<NanoTek> ato drivers sucked, sucks, and will suck
<NanoTek> s/ato/ati
<crimsun> froust: presuming you have a freshly regenerated /etc/X11/xorg.conf, have you followed the /wiki/BinaryDriverHowto?
<froust> crimsun - how do i create a freshly regenerated xorg.conf?
<froust> and where's the wiki/binarydriverhowto?
<crimsun> froust: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<froust> okay
#ubuntu 2005-02-02
<crimsun> froust: one can be regenerated by mving your old one and running `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<froust> okay
<froust> the only thing i didn't do on that howto is this: cho fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/module
<froust> (echo)
<crimsun> haggai: working on that diff tonight, apologies for my untimeliness.
<froust> crim: when i do that, it doesn't create another xorg.conf
<cavediver> Is there a tvout faq somewhere? I have never got it to work under linux.
<ironwolf> what do people use to turn CD's into mp3's?
<froust> hrm.
<crimsun> froust: did you try xorgconfig?
<borgista> quick question: does Nautilus-cd-burner burn bootable ISOs just fine?
<cavediver> ironwolf: grip is great.
<borgista> so, i'm better off with grip?
* AndyR is about to do a warty -->> hoary upgrade
* ironwolf prays for AndyR's 'puter
<froust> *tries*
<cavediver> borgista: yes nautilus burn bootable iso's fine.
<ironwolf> cavediver: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<kent> borgista, no, dont use grip for burning becaus it cant ;) use nautilus burn :)
<borgista> thank you cave and kent.
<AndyR> ironwolf, will i need prays?
<haggai> crimsun: don't worry I'm really busy myself
<ironwolf> AndyR: I'm on hoary.  Somedays you do, somedays you don't.
<crimsun> haggai: ok
<cavediver> Aint there an application for enabling tvout. Insted of editing xfree86. I just can't get that to worl
<froust> crim: should i do a fglrxconfig?
<froust> crap. i have to go to work.
<crimsun> froust: I'm not familiar with fglrxconfig
<crimsun> froust: did xorgconfig fail?
<froust> crimsun: no, i had to quit cause i'm going to work... what should i do after the xorgconfig?
<crimsun> froust: you'll need to edit it manually
<Kirsch__> I can't save a file over sftp in gedit. why?
<froust> change ati->fglrx?
<Kirsch__> it only lets me open in RO
<kent> screem must have a very poor design. it takes ages to start on my computer, and its a fast amd 2400+ with 512mb ram :(
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> I've just installed Ubuntu on my PC, but I have a problem with my monitor. The one I'm using is a temp one and it is coming up saying that its out of range. How/where can I change the settings in the X11 configs to a lower refresh rate?
<alumik> computer -> system -> resolution
<grogoreo> i can only use the text mode
<ironwolf> cavediver: with grip, just playing the CD sounds horrible.  Like it's being horribly overdriven.
<alumik> then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<alumik> with sudo, of course
<grogoreo> great thanks
<cavediver> ironwolf: really ? No such problems here.
<ironwolf> cavediver: stoped grip, CD kept playing.. no cd player running *very odd* so I ejected the CD, re inserted it, and it seems to be working.
<cavediver> ironwolf: you will also need some codecs to be able to rip cd's. For example lame.
<cavediver> Damn i want my tv-out to work. I have a nvidia card. Can someone help me once and for all ?
<alumik> cavediver, wich driver are you using?
<ironwolf> cavediver: I've got toolame already installed.
<cavediver> alumik: nvidia-glx driver
<alumik> cavediver, maybe there is an option for the XF86Config-4
<cavediver> alumik: i don't know. I tried the stuff listed on their hp before but never got it to work. I want to be able to show my desktop on both tv and moniter. Dualview or what it's called.
<BockBilbo> which mod do the /etc/ files have to have?
<BockBilbo> 444?
<alumik> cavediver, install linux-restricted-modules-[arch] , maybe there is a man page
<crimsun> cavediver: the README is in the nvidia-glx package.
<cavediver> alumik: that's installed.
<crimsun> cavediver: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<crimsun> cavediver: read appendix j
<Seq> Has anybody tried the mono apache module?
<Hwolf> What is wrong with the repros today!
<crimsun> Hwolf: "repros?"
<misionero> i can not get ubuntu installed on my pc
<misionero> :(
<Nermal> more info duh
<misionero> well
<misionero> it just get to the mount cdrom part
<Hwolf> crimsun, the apt-get servers.
<misionero> it says that it couldnt mount it
<Nermal> pcmcia cdrom drive ?
<Nermal> dodgy cdrom ?#
<misionero> no it has no pcmcia
<crimsun> Hwolf: works fine here. I just updated & upgraded one minute ago.
<misionero> its a pentium MMX 200MHz
<Nermal> urrgh
<Hwolf> crimsun: I keep getting 'can't find package' errors, and I haven't seen the update-notifier all day.
<misionero> Nermal: and i cant get it from there 'cause after that says that it cant install a package
<misionero> could it be that it was burn wrong
<misionero> or maybe the burner didnt burn it right
<svenl> fabbione: Mmm.
<svenl> fabbione: i am jaleous, it took me 132 minutes to build the kernels.
<svenl> fabbione: but setting the ide-dma-diskonly did not help. it is # not set now, but i still get :
<svenl> $ sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<svenl> /dev/hdc:
<svenl>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<svenl>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<svenl>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<meltbanana314> does anybody here know of a repository that has the korn shell, or do I have to get it from AT&T directly?
<misionero> Nermal: -> can U help me?
<svenl> Arg, bugzilla trully sucks again, you have to create an account on bugzilla.ubuntu.com to submit bug reports. I guess i will be installing pure-amd64 debian on this box after all.
<Nermal> misionero: not with that information no
<Nermal> I'm quite new to ubuntu :|
<ironwolf> cavediver: ok, weird.. sounds like hell when playing in grip *no, it's not country* but sounds great when encoded. *shrug* Many thanks!
<cavediver> ironwolf: ok :) Maybe the player is buggy, i don't know.
<ironwolf> cavediver: you got me encoding, which is what I cared about. *trying not to reboot to Windows unless absolutely needed.
<ironwolf> so far so good.
<james> Trying to figure out how to do an install RPM or otherwise, anyone have a link of a good place to read about it?
<imka> is there a way i can save a private conversation in xchat?
<chris_> alright folks... I've forgotten the app that runs which auto-updates GNOME's menu when you install an application - used to use it in gentoo.. but I've forgotten.. any ideas of the name again please?
<chris_> imka: yeah, in the settings - logs
<chris_> Settings menu -> prefs -> logging -> [x]  enable logging of conversations
<imka> chris_ thanks, it's too late for that :/
<chris_> can't find it on the forums anyway..
<svenl> james: apt-get install alien; man alien
<chris_> well.. copy it & er paste into a file? :)
<Adrenal> anyone else having trouble signing into aim?
<misionero> I think is maybe de CDROM because now it gets to 19% libc6-udeb
<imka> ctrl-c ctrl-c doesnt seem to work
<svenl> james: but you probably don't really want to do that, most probably the package is also available as .deb.
<imka> ctrl-v
<james> If I can get this GTKPoD installed i will be set, I cant seem to figure out how to get somthing installed after I extract it
<imka> chris_ its possible under window/save conversation
<BockBilbo2> hello
<BockBilbo2> S.O.S.
<BockBilbo2> :S
<BockBilbo2> ive deleted all the /etc files...
<BockBilbo2> :s
<Freedomzen> Hi guys just wondering I installed gcc-3.4 from the repo and want to switch from 3.3 to that is there a command to do it?
<BockBilbo2> and im trying to recover from it
<BockBilbo2> :s
<chris_> ah, cool imka didn't know that :)
<chris_> I normally use irssi...
<chris_> so, does anyone know how to update the application (gnome) menu after you've apt/synaptic'd an app?
<chris_> there was a daemon that used to run to do it
<chris_> but I've forgot the name! :/
<Freedomzen> famd
<Freedomzen> chris_:
<BockBilbo2> ive done what crimsun has told me about restoring inittab and now im in ubuntu...
<BockBilbo2> but... doesnt boot correctly
<BockBilbo2> ive copied my old warty configuration
<chris_> ah, Freedomzen wicked, thanks
<BockBilbo2> to this /etc directory in my actual hoary instalation
<BockBilbo2> but it seens to not work properly
<BockBilbo2> :s
<BockBilbo2> the x server is broken.. i had xorg in hoary... and when copying the old config... i copied the xfree86 configuration
<BockBilbo2> so i just cant get on ubuntu in runlevel 2
<BockBilbo2> :s
<alumik> BockBilbo2, isn't the same filename
<BockBilbo2> mmm
<BockBilbo2> :s
<BockBilbo2> alumik so what should i do?
<alumik> in xorg the configuration is xorg.conf
<BockBilbo2> mmm
<chris_> balls, it's not in the sources
<chris_> or in univser
<chris_> e
<BockBilbo2> see.. i have another problem...
<BockBilbo2> i can use apt
<BockBilbo2> but cannot do apt-get upgrade
<BockBilbo2> or dist-upgrade
<BockBilbo2> i was thinking in doing that for upgrading the broken system
<alumik> any error message?
<BockBilbo2> yeah
<chris_> have you updated the sources?
<BockBilbo2> 404 file not found ::|
<chris_> (apt-get update)
<BockBilbo2> yyes
<BockBilbo2> i have
<chris_> hmm
<BockBilbo2> and the curious thing about it
<BockBilbo2> is that
<BockBilbo2> i can install stuff from apt
<BockBilbo2> but not do the upgrade
<BockBilbo2> or the dist upgrade
<chris_> are you using the univsere liss?
<BockBilbo2> yes
<chris_> lists
<chris_> hmm, bizarre
<alumik> strange
<BockBilbo2> it is...
<chris_> proxy ?
<BockBilbo2> nope
<chris_> just a 404 message?
<BockBilbo2> yes
<alumik> and updated without errors?
<BockBilbo2> no errors
<grogoreo_> hi
<alumik> maybe the server is down
<BockBilbo2> dont think so
<alumik> or any transparent proxy
<grogoreo_> on Gnome 2.8 how can you turn off spatiul (sorry, can't remember how to spell it) view?
<alumik> grogoreo_, use the configuration editor
<alumik> apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser
<BockBilbo2> alumik nope
<BockBilbo2> and... see.. i can do for example
<BockBilbo2> apt-get install x-window-system
<BockBilbo2> :s
<grogoreo_> alumik: great thanks
<BockBilbo2> im gonna change the repositories back to warty
<alumik> BockBilbo2, the only time i get a 404 is when the lists are outdate
<BockBilbo2> to see if it works that way
<BockBilbo2> yes..
<krischan> good evening! To those whp use the BlueFish editor: When I start bluefish as a normal user, bluefish's start-up quits with an error message: 'memory access error'. When I it start via sudo, it suddenly works? Is there a way to get it to work as a normal user? I use "bluefish 0.12".
<chris_> Freedomzen: I don't suppose you know if famd, is "fam" -- fam - File Alteration Monitor
<BockBilbo2> see this is wierd
<piratePenguin> anyone have any idea when the next batch of cd's will be delivered?
<BockBilbo2> cause after copying the old config file
<piratePenguin> sent out*
<BockBilbo2> s
<BockBilbo2> when i log in, it says im using warty
<james> If the linux communit really wants to expand to the windows users they really need a simple program install guide
<BockBilbo2> but im in hoary
<alumik> BockBilbo2, what file?
<BockBilbo2> dont know
<BockBilbo2> :s
<BockBilbo2> it must be in /etc
<BockBilbo2> cause thats what i deleted
<BockBilbo2> :S
<Hwolf> james, we're aware of that. :-)
<Ng> just installed gdesklets from universe on warty and it's not doing anything when I run it, any ideas? :)
<BockBilbo2> i was messing around with matlab config... which has an etc directory... and instead of doing rm ./etc/*
<BockBilbo2> i did rm /etc/*
<BockBilbo2> :s
<alumik> BockBilbo2, ouch
<james> hehehe I have installed linux prolly 12 times over the past 8 years every time I reformat to windows cause I cant seem to get the programs installed
<BockBilbo2> so i removed all the configuration files of /etc
<BockBilbo2> :s
<BockBilbo2> yeah... ouch
<BockBilbo2> ..
<BockBilbo2> i managed to restore the inittab file
<LinuxJones> james what programs do you need to install ?
<tanek> i've gotten everything to work now, exept guitar pro :)
<BockBilbo2> and I copied all the other config files from a warty backup i had
<BockBilbo2> but... that was from warty.. and this installation is hoary's
<BockBilbo2> ...
<alumik> BockBilbo2, i dont know sure if it works, but is possible to reconfigure all the packages
<BockBilbo2> how?
<alumik> maybe they will create the config
<alumik> dpkg-reconfigure --all
<Ng> that wouldn't restore a complete /etc
<BockBilbo2> :S
<Ng> it'll populate a bunch of /etc/default and some other stuff though
<Ng> better than nothing ;)
<BockBilbo2> :s
<alumik> in those cases i'll reinstall
<BockBilbo2> working
<BockBilbo2> ...
<BockBilbo2> :s
* alumik 's english sucks
<BockBilbo2> but it sucks.. cause i finally
<BockBilbo> hello??
<emz> hi i just downloaded and made the iso image however every time i run it i will ask me press enter to boot: and then when i do it will say loading, and then invalid or curropt kernel files
<BockBilbo2> bitchx has gone crazy
<BockBilbo2> i was saying that it sucks... cause ive just finished configuring the system to my needs
<BockBilbo2> :(
<LinuxJones> emz, did you download the Warty iso file ?
<alumik> BockBilbo2, i keep the home in other partition to save my preferences if i have to reinstall
<LinuxJones> emz, sounds like you have a bad cd
<emz> linux i just downloaded it
<BockBilbo2> mm thats a good idea... will do it next time
<alumik> emz, check for the md5sum of the iso
<LinuxJones> emz, can you check the md5 sum of the .iso you downloaded
<LinuxJones> :D
<alumik> :)
<emz> how is that done
<emz> :)
<emz> what should i check it in
<alumik> md5sum file.iso
<emz> warty-release-install-i386.iso
<emz> thats what i got
<james> Downloaded gtkpod_0.72-2-2_i386.deb cant seem to find where it went or how to get it installed
<alumik> it will take a long time
<emz> md5sum is on the cd
<crimsun> james: how did you download it?
<alumik> then download a file where you get the iso called  warty-release-install-i386.iso.md5sum
<alumik> and compare the results
<alumik> james, dpkg -i gtkpod_0.72-2-2_i386.deb
<james> Used the Debian view?
<james> any specific directory?
<crimsun> james: did you use apt-get/aptitude/synaptic?
<crimsun> james: or did you use wget?
<james> Im not usre
<james> er sure
<crimsun> james: you don't remember how you downloaded it?
<james> I didnt send it to synaptic
<james> I double clicked the link
<crimsun> james: then it's in your home directory, more than likely.
<alumik> James, then you must install it
<james> so once I find the directory I use that command?
<crimsun> james: execute alumik's suggestion from your home directory
<james> I like knowing that command, now I gotta find the bugger, its not in my home directory
<borgista> ok, i've wasted 2 cd-r's on trying to boot a bootable .iso
<borgista> any ideas?
<borgista> [i used nautilus-cd-burner] 
<james> Thanks alot
<crimsun> james: find ~ -name 'gtkpod*deb'
<Hwolf> borgista, i've never burned a disc under linux, sorry
<borgista> o.k.
<borgista> i have under kde.
<borgista> but not under gnome.
<Riddell> borgista: try using k3b
<borgista> ok.
<borgista> but i'd rather use a gnome-native app.
<LinuxJones> borgista, have you burned a disk using nautilus  ?
<borgista> yes.
<borgista> an .iso
<LinuxJones> it didn't work ?
<borgista> nope
<borgista> wouldn't boot.
<borgista> it was a suse mini-install .iso
<LinuxJones> are you sure the .iso is complete
<alumik> maybe isn't bootable :)
<alumik> mount it
<borgista> alright.
<alumik> check the md5
<borgista> i'll just install k3b
<borgista> oh well
<Lowry> check sum
<Lowry> use good cd's
<alumik> borgista, gnome doesn't have a good cd burning app
<Lowry> and a good cd burning app
<james> heh I remember how to use Pico
<james> got an error seems my version is wrong
<james> its a thinkpad version I suppose
<BockBilbo> alumik,
<BockBilbo> ive got it
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> im in the x's right now..
<BockBilbo> trying to see if everything works fine
<alumik> great :)
<[sN] > Hi :D
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> the dpkg-reconfigure --all seens to work
<[sN] > How mutch space does Ubuntu need?
<crimsun> [sN] : default? 1-2 gigs.
<BockBilbo> 1.8gb i think
<Hwolf> [sn] , depends on what you want to do with it.
<BockBilbo> xD
<[sN] > okey
<[sN] > i have a disk 2gb, layin.
<[sN] > I just wanna test it
<[sN] > and i dont want to install it on my 160 gigs windows disk
<Parallax_> I Havent got sound, what should i do first????
<crimsun> Parallax_: pray.
<crimsun> Parallax_: seriously, though, what sound chipset?
<Hwolf> [sn]  2 gigs is plenty.
<[sN] > okey
<[sN] > tnx
<[sN] > :D
<Hwolf> Don't blaim ubuntu for your slow hard old harddisk tho.
<Parallax_> ASUS K8V-X
<[sN] > Hehe
<BockBilbo> alumik, i still have to see if the dist upgrade works now
<chris`xchat> hmm, fam is not updating my gnome application menu when I install an application - any ideas?
<[sN] > AMD 64 / 6800Gt 1024 mb memory and an 2gig drive :D
<Parallax_> SOUNDMAX
<crimsun> Parallax_: /join #flood, cat /proc/asound/cards
<liquidhex> [sN] , almost my exact setup
<[sN] > oh?
<[sN] > what does you have?
<crimsun> Parallax_: the snd_intel8x0 module should be listed in: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<liquidhex> [sN] ,  amd64 3500+, bfg 6800 GT OC, 1gb dual channel platinum OCZ ram
<liquidhex> 2 sata drives
<[sN] > (yes my english is bad :( )
<alumik> mine too
<[sN] > :D
<Parallax_> sounds interesting
<alumik> let's talk XML
<[sN] > My first linux :D
<omaru> i prefer php... echo "php rocks";
<crimsun> alumik: make sure libxml2 is up to date
<alumik> dont forget the \n
<Parallax_> I cant try it now cos im on Window$ now, i cant live without music
<crimsun> Parallax_: well reboot and we'll get sound working.
<alumik> Parallax_, then get an ipod
<Parallax_> jajaja
<Parallax_> ok i will connect shortly
<optik> hola alguien que hable spanish
<omaru> optik, que pasa
<[sN] > bye
<Paralla1> im here again
<Paralla1> can you help me now?
<optik> omaru
<optik> omaru, acabo de instalar  ubuntu y rseulta que al termina la instalacion no me pidio que ingresara el password de root
<optik> nomas reinicio la maquina
<liquidhex> What is a p2p program I can apt get? None of these source ones I download want to compile .. maybe because its amd64..
<optik> y solo puedo entra como user
<optik> menos como root
<optik> me pide password
<genaro> optik: Esa es la conducta normal
<optik> lo mas raro es que ni ingrese el passwored
<omaru> optik, es la conducta normal
<omaru> optik,por default viene desactivada la cuenta root, en lugar utiliza sudo
<alumik> damn unichrome
<Paralla1> I havent got sound, what should i do?, CAN ANY one help me?
<crimsun> Paralla1: /join #flood
<optik> omaru y como lo hago
<Kosh42> Hello...
<genaro> optik: para correr cualquier cosa como root, slo debes hacer "sudo ..." y dar la contrasea de tu usuario
<omaru> optik, ejemplo sudo apt-get dist-update
<crimsun> optik: #ubuntu-es may help
<Kosh42> Quick Q?
<crimsun> Paralla1: waiting for you to join.
<omaru> optik, si quieres habilitar la cuenta root puedes hacerlo con sudo passwd
<Kosh42> Just intalled Hoary and I understand the ATI 64 drivers are in apt... Anyone know where to find them or the package name?
<alumik> Paralla1, use lspci to see what card is
<Kosh42> Can't find it...
<genaro> Kosh42: Trsy apt-cache search ati
<genaro> Kosh42: Try apt-cache search ati
<omaru> optik, este link te puede ayudar http://guia-ubuntu.org/ubuntu4.10/
<pd> im about to reinstall as hoary ;)
<Stew2> where can I get the current ISO image for Hoary?
<daniels> Stew2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<varla> hi there
<varla> does anyone know a website for web cam on ubuntu?
<alumik> Jan 22 02:10:56 localhost last message repeated 1046 times
<randabis> hey daniels, I just wanted to let you know that my friend and I got his radeon igp 345m working with 3d accelleration finally
<alumik> cool
<LinuxJones> varla, do a search on google for the model of your webcam and debian
<BockBilbo> crimsun, is there a way to now which ubuntu version i am using?
<BockBilbo> im supposely have hoary... but in the terminal welcome message it says i have warty
<randabis> he had tried installing the fglrx driver first and obviously that driver won't work, so for some reason the ati or radeon drivers in xorg would not work until the fglrx driver package was completely removed
<HrdwrBoB> BockBilbo: have you rebooted or re logged in since upgrading
<crimsun> BockBilbo: /etc/issue will tell you.
<BockBilbo> crimsun,
<genaro> BockBilbo: Check your /etc/apt/source.lst file
<BockBilbo> i was jus rading it
<BockBilbo> genaro, HrdwrBoB my problem is not about that
<BockBilbo> ;)
<alumik> BockBilbo /etc/debian_version
<BockBilbo> i removed all the /etc/ configuration files
<BockBilbo> thanks alumik
<HrdwrBoB> wtf?
<alumik> but it allways says unstable
<crimsun> alumik: no, it should read 3.1
<BockBilbo> it says testing/unstable
<alumik> $ cat /etc/debian_version
<alumik> testing/unstable
<BockBilbo> so.. does it mean i have hoary?
<alumik> maybe not, remember that ubuntu is a fork of sid
<BockBilbo> ...
<genaro> Mine says testing/unstable too and I'm warty
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> oh..
<BockBilbo> there must be another way
<buga> fgrep -i ubuntu /etc/issue
<BockBilbo> i remember that when i had debian, one guy told me to see a number somewhere... and depending on it, if it was positive... it meant that i had SID...
<genaro> Try finding out the version of some package that has a different version in Warty
<alumik> but you can have warty and hoary mixed
<BockBilbo> but the issue says nothing
<genaro> alumik: I have only warty
<crimsun> alumik: did you upgrade from warty to hoary?
<BockBilbo> cause my issue says im using warty
<alumik> crimsun, some packages
<BockBilbo> but thats just cause the issue file i've restored comes from a warty installation
<BockBilbo> anyone has an idea of how to check it?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l libc6|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<alumik> whoa
<BockBilbo> 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu2
<BockBilbo> crimsun, what ubuntu version is that?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: you're running Hoary then.
<BockBilbo> :D
<BockBilbo> so
<BockBilbo> i guess i would have to change the issue file
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> thanks a lot crimsun
<crimsun> not really important.
<BockBilbo> yeah..
<BockBilbo> its just a "welcome message"
<alumik> the really important is the sources.list
<BockBilbo> right?
<BockBilbo> the sources are alright
<buga> issue is a config file from the base-files package
<genaro> crimsun: I'm speechless!
<crimsun> essentially.
<crimsun> genaro: eh?
<buga> if you've modified it, it won't be updated
<BockBilbo> and ive been able to do the dist upgrade to see if it has fixed all my problens
<BockBilbo> ..
<BockBilbo> from now i see no problems...
<alumik> then don't touch it! :)
<BockBilbo> lol... i can see that i have restored my system from an important damage
<BockBilbo> lol
<BockBilbo> xD
<genaro> crimsun: Nice move! The libc6 version...
<crimsun> genaro: just lucky it differs noticeably from the warty version.
<Scooter> NEAT) there is a new HOARY installer everyone :D
<LinuxJones> Scooter, is it graphical ?
<BockBilbo> which is the issue for hoary?
<alumik> Jan 21 15:21:04 localhost last message repeated 3065 times
<alumik>  XD
<BockBilbo> i mean, the text
<buga> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" Development Branch \n \l
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> fixed
<BockBilbo> :)
<LinuxJones> Scooter, where is the link to that ?
<liquidhex> I have been looking at these apache config files for like an hour now.. I know that its using /var/www/apache2-default/ as the main dir-tree, but when i put in my dynamic DNS it actually comes up http://www.host.com/apache2-default/index.html
<liquidhex> how can i make it just /index.html
<BockBilbo> well.. thanks to all! crimsun , alumik , genaro , buga, HrdwrBoB  :D
<buga> liquidhex: what's your documentroot in the apache config? /var/www?
<IRCUser> hiya
<IRCUser> i hear ubuntu array 3 is out :)
<IRCUser> gonna burn now
<Stew2> daniels thanks
<[sN] > Hi
<[sN] > I want to install ubuntu
<dafox7> anybody knows how to play midi on ubuntu ?
<liquidhex> buga- "server root" says /etc/apache
<[sN] > does i only have to put in the cd?
<robertj> found it
<[sN] > couse it wont boot!
<sladen> dafox7: timidiy and soundfonts
<[sN] > ?
<buga> dafox7: one possibility is using timidity and pmidy
<buga> sorry, pmidi
<IRCUser> does array 3 work fine with x.org?
<genaro> sN: Change your mainboard setup so it boots first from CD
<IRCUser> im dying to try array 3
<IRCUser> but
<IRCUser> im kinda afraid of betas :P
<mjt> what's array 3?
<[sN] > but i have done thaT
<mjt> the hoary beta?
<[sN] > i used daemon tools to open the img, and then i coy it with Roxio
<[sN] > maybe thats wrog?
<buga> liquidhex: do you use default configuration?
<[sN] > me?
<liquidhex> buga, yes
<dafox7> buga, it says that I don't have a sequencer :-(
<Dethread> [sN] , BIOS set to boot from CD?
<[sN] > Yeas i have done that
<alumik> dafox7, maybe you have to load the sequencer module of your soundcard
<dafox7> alumik, how ?
<dafox7> alumik, i have a soundblaster live!
<pixelmonkey> is the best way to upgrade to Hoary to change all instances of warty to hoary in sources.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<genaro> sN: It is all it is needed. How old is your mainboard?
<buga> liquidhex: then your documentroot is specified in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file
<[sN] > all new
<Dethread> [sN] , I'm not sure whether mounting the image and burning from there might have screwed it up. Why don't you burn the image directly using Nero or something?
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: dist-upgrade after update
<buga> liquidhex: i guess it is /var/www
<[sN] > AMD64
<liquidhex> buga, omg if your right i love u
<pixelmonkey> crimsun: right...
<[sN] > nero wont work with my DVD burner
<genaro> pixelmonkey: apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<[sN] > what else can i use to burn cds?
<alumik> dafox7, i have no idea
<buga> liquidhex: so you have to put your index.html to /var/www
<pixelmonkey> what is the release date for Hoary?
<Paralla1> April
<Dethread> same as for Gnome :)
<IRCUser> harry potter is on
<IRCUser> :P
<liquidhex> buga
<IRCUser> anyways
<liquidhex> thanks so much
<[sN] > ?
<liquidhex> im gonna fool around with this
<IRCUser> pixelmonkey:  Array 3 just came out
<[sN] > a good image burner?
<IRCUser> if u dont mind betas :P
<liquidhex> brb!
<alumik> [sN] , cdrecord :)
<HrdwrBoB> [sN] : right click, 'write to disc'
<[sN] > but where do i get that kind of choice?
<HrdwrBoB> use nautilus
<[sN] > i run windows now
<HrdwrBoB> oooh
<HrdwrBoB> ok you can burn it using nero or whatever
<Scooter> <[sN] > BurnAtOnce is a free alternative too :) small, fast, and Free :D
<emz> wow, ubuntu boot keeps telling me invalid or curropt kernel, and i checked the md5sums its the same
<IRCUser> im burning hoary livecd daily snapshot now
<IRCUser> im too afraid to use it on the hd yet :)
<[sN] > thanx
<RSM> Hey all. Can someone help me with my Ubuntu install?
<RSM> I'm a linux n00b.
<RSM> :(
<emz> rsm
<emz> is it saying curropt kernal?
<Scooter> <RSM> sure ask away :D
<emz> im having the same trouble, and im a n00b to
<emz> w00t
<RSM> http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=34&threadid=1498411&enterthread=y
<RSM> linky to m probelm
<melazyboy> How do i stop gdm from starting, its killing linux and i can't ctrl+alt+bkspace out in time i need to reconfigure my xorg.conf
<melazyboy> is there anything you can hold on boot that will prevent x/g/kdm from starting
<IRCUser> hogwartz
<optyk> melazyboy: boot to runlevel 1
<oneifreak> melazyboy, tried booting the recovery mode (selected in the grub bootloader)?
<melazyboy> yea im using recovery mode -- i just wanted to see if there was another method of doing it
<emz> please can i get some help please?
<crimsun> melazyboy: just temporarily rename the script in /etc/init.d
<crimsun> melazyboy: (e.g., mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/notgdm)
<chrismurf> anybody here using Hoary+Beagle?
<RSM> Anyone feel like helping me?
<mindphasr> chrismurf: Getting errors with dbus?
<emz> me to please?
<chrismurf> mindphasr: haven't gotten that far - I think it's a dependency issue with the hoary packages
<sangriag> anybody installed warty in amd64?
* chris`xchat slaps fam
<genaro> RSM: What is your problem?
<chrismurf> mindphasr: libgtksourceview-cil and libgtksourceview-common
<mebaran> Anybody heard anything about Evolution ofr AMD64
<RSM> genaro: http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=34&threadid=1498411&enterthread=y
<mebaran> mine is completely screwed
<chrismurf> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs/nemerle.lang', which is also in package libgtksourceview-common
<BockBilbo> byeee
<BockBilbo> and thnanks againnn
<chrismurf> that's from the output
<mindphasr> chrismurf: ah..if I recall they depend on versions not in hoary or older versions?
<IRCUser> 2005 is the year of linux! :)
<IRCUser> Linux Inc.
<emz> please can you help me, id like to use ubuntu, but it wont boot?!
<crimsun> chrismurf: I chose to remove libgtksourceview-cil
* IRCUser says linux forever !
* emz wants linux
<chrismurf> well, beagle depends on the cil one I think
* IRCUser hands emz ubuntu :P
<chrismurf> maybe not - but the instructions say to install it
<chrismurf> and it depends on common
<chrismurf> so when i install cil, it installs common, and the conflict on that nemerle file (who uses nemerle anyway??)
<StolenShoeBox> how do i find my local ip address
<chris`xchat> ifconfig
<StolenShoeBox> thx
<chris`moo> nps
<chrismurf> crimsun: do you know if -cil is required by beagle
<crimsun> chrismurf: check the Depends for beagle
<crimsun> (I don't have beagle installed)
<genaro> chau
<chrismurf> crimsun: oh - it's not a package - that's the problem
<chrismurf> mindphasr: do you know if beagle really needs the -cil package?
<mindphasr> chrismurf: No, not really sure.. I think so though
<melazyboy> how do i find the busid for a card, lspci? then i see 0000:01:00.0 does that mean 00:01:00 is the busid?
<chrismurf> mindphasr: okay - it's probably just a conflict between cil and common temporarily
<mjt> anyone know if there's a way to get "multimedia keyboard" keys to be properly recognized by xfree86 on 2.6 kernel?  I see the key events in /dev/input/eventN (KEY_VOLUMEUP etc), but xev is silent...
<mindphasr> chrismurf: Yeah - I had the same -problem. I however had older versions in my cache that I used to resolve the dependency..about a week ago
<crimsun> chrismurf: according to http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BeagleInstallHowto , yes.
<chrismurf> crimsun: yeah - those are the instructions I'm following, but there's weird conflicts going on.  Tnx though
<ycco> man, do I have some data sorting to do...  I've got about 7 years worth of backups and crap saved that equal like over 30gigs of crap.  (tons of redundant files and such)
<ycco> heh
<ycco> crimsun: heyaz bud
<crimsun> ycco: heya.
<ycco> crimsun: The problem with my monitor...  There was something around it causing the on-screen distortion.  I moved it away and didn't have any problems.
<ycco> which is good, cause I can't really afford to buy a new monitor ATM.
<crimsun> ycco: excellent.
<ycco> I can't wait to get my wifes box moved from RH9 to Ubuntu.
<ycco> crimsun: yah... super good.
<ycco> I'm moving every box I can to Ubuntu.
<ycco> heh
<buga> melazyboy: the format is busid:slot.func
<chrismurf> mindphasr: Thanks for the help
<mindphasr> np
<melazyboy> ycco: Heaters and fans are known to do cause magnetic distrubances that can cause that, as well as old clocks, and vacuum cleaners, and amps
<mindphasr> Whats that program to test apt-get sources speed?
<mebaran> EVOLUTION!!!!!
<ycco> melazyboy: hmmm, I was next to a in-wall heater/ac unit.
<mebaran> anybody know about the problems in that package yet for AMD64 that makes it unusuable on my machine
<mebaran> I need a pop3 email client and contact manger
<melazyboy> ycco: Try turning the heater off and see if it goes away, if it was a heater you would see lots of micro-giggling of sort
<ycco> melazyboy: well, I'm far enough away now.... so... if that was it, no worries now ;)
<ycco> The odd thing is, I've been there for the longest time and it didn't effect it.
<ycco> (or so it seemed)
<Grev> how can I find out what version a kernel driver is
<melazyboy> ycco: our stupid **** school district had them put this big heating unit above our computer lab and it was so bad they had to move half of the lab
<chris`moo> nn
<ycco> melazyboy: hehe
<Quest-Master> Is it possible to directly burn a .bin file to a CD and it will be bootable?
<qcompson> yes, you need a .cue file as well
<Neo_654> Is there anythink close to the same as Dreamweaver MX for Linux?
<melazyboy> Quest-Master: I think that would be dependant on the bin file
<mebaran> Neo_654: I am looking for the same
<Neo_654> mebaran: I'm checking out Nvu right now but don't like that it can't set up a local and a remote setting.
<Lowry> neo -open office
<sangriag> quanta.sf.net is good like Dreamweaver
<Quest-Master> qcompson: Exactly, thanks. ;)
<Quest-Master> Quanta is the BOMB.
<ycco> Okies... bbiab,  Going to try and stick this WG311 PCI wireless adapter in my boxen.
<ycco> :)
<Neo_654> Ok will check out Quanta now.  Thanks.
<Quest-Master> None of my GTK-based editors are able to open remote files, and Quanta can.
<qcompson> is anyone running xfce 4.2?
<Neo_654> Nvu opens the files on the remote other than setting the local path and ftping when told to.
<Quest-Master> qcompson: I was going to use it, but couldn't figure out keyboard shortcuts which I can't live without
<Quest-Master> Nvu is nice, but I like to write my stuff with hand. No WYSIWYG for me.
<sangriag> qcompson: yes
<sangriag> in 32bit
<dustigroove> play with quanta plus, nvu, bluefish, and screem... pick a fav
<Neo_654> I understand that and I do the same but like to look as I go.
<Quest-Master> Screem was pretty buggy for me. :( Looked awesome though.
<qcompson> sangriag: how do you like it?
<sangriag> I didn't like 4.2 XFCE compared to the its predessors! :-(
<Quest-Master> :o
<Quest-Master> I barely noticed any difference, let alone a negative difference :(
<qcompson> sangriag: bummer... I tried to install through apt on warty but had probs
<Quest-Master> I installed it with ease.. worked really nicely
<sangriag> qcompson: did you use their repository?
<sangriag> in sources.list
<qcompson> yeah I did... ran into a bunch of dependancy issues
<IRCUser> awesome
<sangriag> it won't
<IRCUser> the latest hoary livecd works!
<IRCUser> about time x was setup :)
<Quest-Master> How stable is Hoary now?
<IRCUser> quest:  Livecd works great :)
<dustigroove> anyone using networkmanager w/ warty?
* Quest-Master wants X.Org and Expocity
<IRCUser> quest:  A couple of software problems
<IRCUser> in the latest snapshot
<IRCUser> the next release tho should be nice
<Quest-Master> Can't wait till Hoary becomes Warty.
<IRCUser> ?
<IRCUser> quest that makes no sense
<Quest-Master> Wait
<HrdwrBoB> hoary becomes stable he means
<Quest-Master> I'm confused on the whole naming thing.
<IRCUser> quest-master:  Read what u wrote :)
<Quest-Master> Yeah.
<IRCUser> it didnt come out right
<sangriag> qcompson: http://www.os-works.com/view/debian/ to get the XFCE work
<IRCUser> but yeah ok
<Quest-Master> So after Hoary there will be another name for the unstable release?
<thully_> I think he means when Hoary becomes stable and grumpy becomes the unstable release
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<Quest-Master> I see.
<qcompson> sangriag: that's what I used...
* Quest-Master never got that convention down.
<dustigroove> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases
<ogra> thully_: grumpy == bendy (the name was changed)
<chris`moo> hmm, where can I change the port that VNC uses, which comes with ubuntu (the server)
<chris`moo> i.e. listens on
<qcompson> sangriag: you have warty, used those sources and it installed w/o a hitch?
<Quest-Master> I wonder when they will run out of names for the distributions. :o
<Kakalto> Is it much trouble in ubuntu to re-compile your kernel?
<dustigroove> antsy antelope
<dustigroove> jerky jackelope?
<dustigroove> i imagine they'll have some creative names as long as there are funny little critters
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, if you are interested in learning about your hardware it is a great exercise. Very frustrating the first 10 times you do it till you get it right :D
<Kakalto> LinuxJones; I am coming from Gentoo, where you must compile your kernel, just to install ;)
<Kakalto> Therefore I know my hardware, but I was just wondering if the kernel compile interface is teh same on ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, oh well just install build-essential && kernel-source and away you go :)
<chrismurf> Kakalto: I came from Gentoo as well
<Kakalto> then it comes up with the select list?
<Kakalto> chrismurf: kewl,
<chrismurf> Kakalto: it takes some getting used to - you get used to installing a lot of -dev packages
<Kakalto> I'm staying with Gentoo (atleast for a while) on one of my comps, but I'm gonna install ubuntu on my old comp
<chrismurf> I did that split on my laptop and desktop, but I just barely converted over my desktop to ubuntu as well
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, once you get used to Ubuntu you will love it.
<chrismurf> He speaks sooth.
<Kakalto> well, I don't exactly want to take Gentoo off my computer which took atleast a few days to install
<chrismurf> :nods:
<Kakalto> plus, I like my "emerge" command ;)
<darkgamer20> hello everyone
<darkgamer20> anyone know how to setup printing with cups?
<chrismurf> yeah - you get used to apt-get.  not quite the same (read "not quite as good ;-)" but decent
<LinuxJones> Kakalto,  you can back up your Gentoo install to cd before installing Ubuntu
<Kakalto> true...
<Kakalto> I could make my comp a real slut - win, ubuntu, gentoo
<Kakalto> all three
<chrismurf> you could do that
<Kakalto> 0_o
<Kakalto> :D
<chrismurf> I've been there, but there's not really any reason in the long haul
<occy> crimsun: still awake?
<chrismurf> unless you're a dev.
<occy> heh
<chrismurf> anyway- I'm out
<chrismurf> later
<LinuxJones> chrismurf, if your running genttoo yeah I would agree with that
<occy> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/kernel/drivers/char/hw_random.ko): No such device
<darkgamer20> what is the user and password i enter when trying to setup a printer through cups?
<Kakalto> seeya chrismurf
<chrismurf> occy: ignore it
<chrismurf> occy: or visit:
<occy> chrismurf: sorta hard to ignore when it like... stops booting.
<occy> chrismurf: :)
<occy> chrismurf: It's Dead Jim[tm] 
<chrismurf> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#booterrors
<Kakalto> Would it be possible for me to install gnome onto my gentoo rig from teh ubuntu cd?
<occy> chrismurf: lemme take a look. :)
<chrismurf> go there :-)  The wiki is a good place to start for that stuff - also, ubuntuguide.org
<darkgamer20> hey chrismurf you think you could help me?
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, why not just install using portage ?
<chrismurf> darkgamer20: just use the printer tool in the menu
<occy> yeah, if I add that to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist   Then I don't get my Network card (eth0) while the Wireless network card is in there too.
<Kakalto> 'cause I don't want to go through my 2gb cap real quick, and I also don't want to go through a 14 hour downloading AND compiling session
<Kakalto> I mean, a third of the time was just downloading
<occy> The Network card gave some odd info in dmesg.
<occy> heh
<Kakalto> the ubuntu gnome settings are screwy
<occy> the wireless network card that is.
<occy> aix100 ?
<Kakalto> *not gnome, grub
<occy> hmm something like that.
<Kakalto> it's quite a bit of effort to get ubuntu dual-booting with win, isn't it?
<chrismurf> occy: dunno about your networking errors, but the pci---blah and hw_random stuff can be ignored.  It's just whining about enhanced PCI and stuff.
<occy> it said something to the effect of... "YOu were duped into buying an aix100 chipset when you should have bought the lucent chip(or something)"
<occy> chrismurf: no worries, thanks
<darkgamer20> chrismurf: I tried that but my printer dose not print
<chrismurf> occy: ahhh - that probably means you're screwed :-) wireless support is not my strong suit, but my successes have been minimal.
<chrismurf> darkgamer20: dunno - sorry - good luck
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, did you apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
* occy trys to get the dmesg error again
<occy> it had a website to visit. heh
<occy> I'll probably have to boot the live cd again
<occy> to kill that hw_random
<occy> damnit
<occy> yeah
* occy grabs the live cd
<Kakalto> LinuxJones; I'd rather configure grub myself, then I know if it'll work or not
<Kakalto> I configured grub myself for gentoo, but ubuntu won't let me without a major mess
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, your having trouble running windows ?
<Kakalto> yeah
<Kakalto> I can't remember teh exact boot error
<Kakalto> but, that was on another comp
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, ms doesnt' want to play with other operating systems
<LinuxJones> but there was a grub error a while back...you running warty or hoary ?
<Kakalto> Jones, I know how anti-social win is
<LinuxJones> :)
<Kakalto> warty, I haven't messed with hoary
<LinuxJones> I recall reading that hoary fixes that problem but I don't run any MS products so I can't confirm it. As you are a Gentoo guy your used to being on the bleeding edge :D
<occy> damn... can't find my Ubuntu Live cd....
<occy> oh, wait, I think it's upstairs
<Necrosan> lol
<Necrosan> dualbooting is simple
<Necrosan> Kakalto: You can dualboot with standard grub. I do. :)
<Necrosan> (well i set a friends up like that)
<Paralla1> does anyone know how to set up xinerama for dual screen
<occy> whew, found it.
<occy> What a great rescue disc.
<Paralla1> i want to have a long desktop on 2 screens, Can any one help?
<NetwrkMonkey> bbl
<nestle-iced-tea> What is a p2p program that I can apt get?
<Paralla1> amule
<nestle-iced-tea> or will actually compile on ubunto amd64
<robertj> wget
<robertj> well wget apache
<nestle-iced-tea> i searched synaptic for 'amule'
<nestle-iced-tea> nothing there
<optik> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<optik> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<optik> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete amule
<optik> ??????
<nestle-iced-tea> There is no amule package
<optik> how to for install ?
<Paralla1> have u modified the apt sources?
<nestle-iced-tea> no?
<Paralla1> well , w are u waiting for?
<Paralla1> uncomment /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kirsch_> hey guys, how do I create a menu in my Gnome Applications menu?
<randabis> warty?
<randabis> in warty nautilus applications:///
<occy> ahhh, it's acx100   is the name of it.
<randabis> I don't know how to in hoary
* occy checks sf.net
<IRCUser> warty or hoary!!
* IRCUser leaves saying Do you Ubuntu?
<thully_> Has anybody got the "hibernate" button on ThinkPads to activate hibernate on Hoary?
<nestle-iced-tea> Paralla1, ok, now how do i take these changes into effect?
<nestle-iced-tea> Do I have to update?
<robertj> Does anyone else dislike the stacked blue arrows WiFi Meeter?
<nestle-iced-tea> holy crap
<nestle-iced-tea> uncommenting that source file
<nestle-iced-tea> is a dream
<LucidVisions> Well,well. This is quite faster than my gentoo install
<LucidVisions> hello all
<dustigroove> no, working on the same thing thully
<nestle-iced-tea> yeah.. im loving ubuntu
<LucidVisions> its (For me) Increadably faster,very snappy indeed.
<nestle-iced-tea> 64bit OWNS
<nestle-iced-tea> this is the only distro ive tried.. out of like 4.. where it worked right out the box
<Quest-Master> Why do I get permission errors when I try to empty my wastebasket?
<Quest-Master> Is there anyone way to sudo and empty my wastebasket?
<LucidVisions> thats cool i think to have everything work from the get-go
<LucidVisions> I was running gentoo for the last 2 months
<LinuxJones> Quest-Master, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<LucidVisions> but now this is faster,and i dont have to compile everything from source
<LucidVisions> hehe
<Quest-Master> LinuxJones: And then?
<LinuxJones> Quest-Master, I had some problem like 4 months ago with gnome :P
<Quest-Master> Odd
<LinuxJones> Quest-Master, logout and then log back in
<robertj> what are you doing with your 64 bit that OWNS?
<nestle-iced-tea> robertj take it easy
<nestle-iced-tea> im just excited to have amd64 linux
<drspin> hey all
<drspin> how can I make XMMS the default player for mp3?
<korg815> hello...I got a quick question about ubuntu...can anyone help?
<drspin> korg815: ask your question
<swim> hay ho
<korg815> I installed it and all...when I su it asks me for the password...but in the install it never asked for one...what's the default pass for root?
<swim> is there still a mail checker for the panel?
<drspin> korg815: root is diasbled by default
<drspin> use sudo
<korg815> ahh cool
<pixelmonkey> korg815, I believe Ubuntu by default uses your user password for accessing applications as root
<korg815> that's new to me
<Zotnix> kogorman, some weird reasoning for it.
* Zotnix shrugs.
<drspin> korg815: you can enable the root account but you can look that up on the wiki if it's that important to you ;)
<dustigroove> to get a root prompt, sudo -s
<Zotnix> However some things won't work in that mode
<korg815> I'll just  use sudo from now on
<drspin> korg815: good call -- the password is the same as for your account
<korg815> one more question...how come I don't need a swap partition?
<drspin> korg815: how much RAM?
<pixelmonkey> korg815, if you have a lot of memory, you may not need one
<korg815> 256
<korg815> err...512
<pixelmonkey> korg815, eek, you need one! :)
<drspin> come to think of it... I don't know if I have a swap...
<drspin> (should have)
<pixelmonkey> korg815, I'd recommend you get a swap with 512MB
<korg815> ok cool
<pvh> Hello, can anyone explain to me why my Warty torrent can't connect to the tracker?
<korg815> thanks...gotta go reinstall
<pixelmonkey> jeez
<pixelmonkey> no he didn't
<linux_galore> yes you need swap...bad ju ju no have swap..evil windows gods make things disappear
<Zotnix> I have 384 MB RAM and it gave me 500 MB of swap.
<Zotnix> I redid the partition setup anyhow.
<pvh> I am getting 'connection error (timeout)' right now, but I didn't see any mention of the tracker being down in the forums.
<Zotnix>  /, /boot, and /home
<pvh> Hey! There she goes just now! I guess it's back online.
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix, as long as /home is on a separate partition, any layout is good...
<drspin> LOL -- 1.5x the amount of RAM usually makes for a good swap...
<drspin> IMHO
<Zotnix> pixelmonkey, yep, it is.
<pixelmonkey> drspin: that rule of thumb is rather antiquated
<Zotnix> pixelmonkey, I also put / in its own so I can give /home the most space.
<drspin> pixelmonkey: yes with larger memory systems especially ;)
<Zotnix> I think I overkilled / though
<pixelmonkey> drspin: on my desktop machine with 1GB of RAM I only have a 512MB swap
<Zotnix> 17 gigs
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix: I do CVS compilations on / so I gave it a lot too :)
<pixelmonkey> ot question, does anyone here use Wordpress?
<Zotnix> I do.
<drspin> pixelmonkey: do you max it out?
<pixelmonkey> drspin: no, and I even run VMWare there :)
<LucidVisions> i am feeling the wrath of my kernel
<LinuxJones> Wordpress omg is this like 1985 :D
<drspin> pixelmonkey: cool :)
<Zotnix> What do you suggest in its place?
<Zotnix> Movable Type?
<Zotnix> (Bleck)
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix, no, that's actually what I was gonna ask
<drspin> so how can I make XMMS default player for mp3??
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix, I want to switch from CuteNews to Wordpress, recommended over MT?
<Zotnix> Never used CuteNews... however WP doesn't have multiple blog support yet. But otherwise it is *very* nice and standards compliant.
<linux_galore> gnome-default-applications-properties
<Zotnix> MT has a very restrive license at the moment also.
* LucidVisions loves the beat down my kernel is giving me
* LucidVisions loves the beat down my kernel is giving him
<LucidVisions> haha
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix, interesting...
<Zotnix> Honestly I did prefer MT's tag system for the blog itself... WP uses PHP tags for everything but they tell you what they all do in their docs
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix, I'm not really a license zealot, so I was thinking of using MT
<Zotnix> I think the free version restricts to three max bloggers to one max blog
<Zotnix> Either that or 5 to 1
<Zotnix> Not sure.
<Zotnix> Maybe they relaxed it at some point. Both have their merits though :-p
<pixelmonkey> Zotnix, cool, thanks for the view
<LucidVisions> im loving dpkg/apt way more than portage/emerge
<pixelmonkey> LucidVisions, it is way better :)
<Zotnix> LucidVisions, heh, WAY better than yum or urpmi
* Zotnix shutters.
<Zotnix> RPMs are so slow.
<Zotnix> I prefer Slackware and Debian based distros when it comes to packages.
<sgtshatta> I have a question
<pixelmonkey> sgtshatta, then ask it!
<Kakalto> what does ubuntu's grub.conf look like?
<linux_galore> fastest distro Ive used so far would be YOPPER.. easiest would be between Ubuntu or SimpyMepis
<Zotnix> I've heard yoper had problems with slow mirrors and whatnot.
<thully_> Ubuntu seems fastest to me - SUSE seemed slowest
<linux_galore> well I bittorented YOPPER and I got 70-120 k
<LucidVisions> yopper ya.
<Zotnix> bit torrent doesn't rely on mirrors though
<Zotnix> I meant when updating package lists and getting software
<LucidVisions> haha,torrent mirrors
<occy> man, I think it should be criminal for hardware manufactorers not to release code for their products.
<linux_galore> well yopper doesnt have many packages only about 1000 on the server the rest I just compiled
<daniels> code isn't as big a problem as specs
<thully_> SuSE 9.2 was decent, but it seemed to cut my PC's speed in half
<LucidVisions> dam,only 1000,thats not much
<Stew2> is there a way to make hoary/ubuntu autoupdate?
<occy> spent good money on this Wireless PCI Adapter WG311 only to have it not work worth a crap.
<occy> *sigh*
<linux_galore> yeah noticed that myself no auto update daemon on Ubuntu I had to setup a cron job
<Zotnix> linux_galore, isn't it RPM based too?
<thully_> Mepis seems like the most overrated distro - it just doesn;t work that well for me and has some breakage throughout the distro - also the solution to most driver issues is "recompile the kernel"
<linux_galore> Zotnix: yeah its rpm based but uses apt-rpm and synaptic
<Zotnix> I stay away from RPMs ... heh
<qcompson> suse, especially 9.2 seemed slow for me as well
<RobNyc> ANyone here using a amd athlon xp-m 2800+ laptop or alike ?
<thully_> There is also an interesting paradox - Mepis beats Ubuntu on distrowatch, but Ubuntu beats Mepis hands down in IRC users
<linux_galore> rpm's dont bother me......then again Ive read up on rpm's
<Zotnix> thully_, I think Ubuntu is newer though too
<Stew2> nevermind found it on the faq
<Zotnix> Ubuntu for coming out fairly recently is already... number 7 or so?
<linux_galore> yeah not fair really wait till Ubuntu has a second release...Mepis has been around a while
<Zotnix> Ubuntu has really caught on. I was skeptical but really was surprised and I love it.
<thully_> It's debian without install headaches and elitism
<qcompson> totally
<linux_galore> well I had little choice Ive got an ibook and mepis didnt have anything
<Zotnix> And more up to date
<linux_galore> so I went with Ubuntu
<Zotnix> Debian, as I remember, had old packages.
<thully_> elitism is rampant in debian - at least in #debian
<qcompson> I bet
<linux_galore> lol #Debian worse than #gentoo  now way
<kotau> So I have enabled my system monitor on my toolbar.  it reports that the CPU is 100% in use by 'nice' processes all the time... ps aux shows my CPU about 20% in use though...  can the monitor be displaying it incorrectly?
<sgtshatta> I am stuck in 640x480 mode in ubuntu hoary after install any ideas how to fix this??
<ajmitch> linux_galore: surely it's not that bad?
<thully_> stable debian is totally a relic from medieval times - however, sid and hoary are comparable
<linux_galore> ajmitch: thats what Im saying nothing can be worse then #gentoo
<LinuxJones> #debian is poison with idiots :D
<linux_galore> ajmitch: enter the #gentoo channel and say why is emarge in crappy python why not use c
<sladen> sgtshatta: your monitor probably doesn't return probe information about what frequences it can do.  edit  /etc/X11/xfree86.conf
<qcompson> sgtshatta: you can manually edit the /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file if the option in the gnome menu isn't working for you
<linux_galore> ajmitch: watch the knifes fly
<sgtshatta> sladen: Thanx will try that
<sladen> kotau: type  'top'  and see what is taking up the CPU
<pixelmonkey> linux_galore, that's kind of ad hoc.  Python is a good language.
<sgtshatta> sladen: this is using xorg.conf
<thully_> The biggest sin in #debian is to mention that you installed Debian by an "unconventional" method, like dist-upgrading a live CD install of Knoppix-type distros
<Zotnix> Ubuntu is very python orientated.
<linux_galore> pixelmonkey: yes but its not always good to force people to install python/perl to admin a system
<mcphail> sgtshatta: would dpkg-reconfigure -a help?
<Stew2> I followed the automated update instructions until "export EDITOR=gedit && sudo crontab -e". Is this creating a 'crontab' file on the disk?
<LinuxJones> Zotnix, Python is great
<sladen> sgtshatta: Hoary.  yup, xorg.conf.  BTW, did you monitor auto-detect under Warty---if it doesn't under Hoary that's a bug.  Can you file it on  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Kakalto> what does ubuntu's grub.conf look like?
<Zotnix> I am learning to program in Python
<Zotnix> pygtk and whatnot
<Necrosan> Kakalto: Doesn't matter.
<Necrosan> It's menu.lst that does :)
<Kakalto> yes it does
<Kakalto> oh
<sgtshatta> sladen: ok so its not possible to use hoary with this monitor then??
<sladen> sgtshatta: of course it is.
<sgtshatta> sladen: Is there a fix to get this to work??
<sladen> sgtshatta: to detect what resolutions your monitor can do, we use something called ddcprobe that asks the monitor for the information.  Some monitor return that incorrectly or not at all
<sladen> sgtshatta: did you have warty on the machine before?
<sgtshatta> sladen: I had warty on before
<sgtshatta> sladen: It worked fine but with hoary it dont work
<sladen> sgtshatta: was your monitor correctly detected with Warty, or did you have to select the resolution from a menu
<Kakalto> then what does ubuntu's menu.lst look like?
<sgtshatta> sladen: My monitor worked fine and was detected by warty
<sgtshatta> sladen: after installing warty the resolution was just fine and everything worked
<sgtshatta> sladen: under hoary the resolution is stuck at 640x480 and even though i edit the file it wont change
<mcphail> Kakalto: less /boot/grub/menu.lst    - it's going to be different on each machine
<sladen> daniels: ping.  sgtshatta has an interesting case for you
<sgtshatta> sladen: I just did ddcprobe and it returned all the correct info for my monitor including all the resolutions
<sladen> sgtshatta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sgtshatta> sladen: This is so weird
<supertux_> hi i need to mount a drive but im not sure what type of file system is on the drive
<kebac> supertux_: use fdisk
<supertux_> i thought it was fat32 or ntfs cant be sure
<sladen> supertux_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda   will tell you what type each partition is
<supertux_> yeah
<LucidVisions> is apt-build an easy gui tool?
<supertux_> hmmm
<sladen> supertux_: and if you don't know, you can always try 'auto'
<supertux_> yeah
<Kirsch_> is there a way to have the icons aligned to the right in gnome?
<drspin> does Ubuntu have a package for the XMMS Faad plugin?
<swim> hay does anyone have a splash working with grub?
<sladen> drspin: apt-cache search faad
<drspin> sladen: doesn't have the XMMS plugin
<swim> mine shows a black screen... though its pointed to the correct splash image
<sladen> swim: people do.  It eats an XPM file 640x400x14
<Kakalto> If I want to use an existing grub.conf configuration file, and add ubuntu into it, what do I have to do?
<drspin> swim: note the 14bpp -- ;)
<swim> sladen, yah Im using one that I got from gnome-look.org but Ive tried different ones and it doesnt work
<swim> drspin, read above
<sladen> drspin: 14 colours
<daniels> sladen: pong
<daniels> sgtshatta: what's up?
<kebac> 14bpp != 14 colours
<drspin> sladen: aye - that's what I meant... sorry :S
<drspin> not even close on that one!
<drspin> <<< Adobe Photoshop Habits
<daniels> sgtshatta: when you run 'sudo ddcprobe', is there a line starting with 'monitorrange'? it should be right near the bottom
<sladen> drspin: the other 2 colours (to make 16) are used for the black background and the text
<swim> any ideas why mine isnt working? I have this line in my menu.lst: splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu_dance.xpm.gz
<sgtshatta> daniels: yo
<drspin> sladen: that's correct -- you a graphic designer?
<Kakalto> anyone know?
<sgtshatta> daniels: I just rebooted let me see
<swim> sladen, any idea?
<daniels> sgtshatta: if there's no 'monitorrange' line, it's a known issue and will be fixed in the next revision (which I'll upload when the build eventually finishes)
<sgtshatta> daniels: yes there is monitorrange: 30-96, 50-150
<emz> my ubuntu wont install everytime i press enetr on boot, it says curropt kernel
<emz> and i just downloaded it
<daniels> sgtshatta: whoa, weird
<emz> from ubuntu
<sgtshatta> daniels: those are my horizontal and vertical sync ratios
<daniels> sgtshatta: could you please email /var/log/Xorg.0.log to daniel.stone@ubuntu.com?
<swim> any ideas why mine isnt working? I have this line in my menu.lst: splashimage (hd0,0)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu_dance.xpm.gz
<sgtshatta> daniels: no prob let me do that now ok
<swim> anyone?
<daniels> cheers
<daniels> sgtshatta: you haven't put sync ranges back in your config file, have you?
<daniels> (i need the log from it starting at 640x480)
<nestle-iced-tea> Are there any P2P programs I can get through apt/synaptic? No, aMule is _NOT_ there
<sladen> emz: your install CD is probably corrupt.  Can you try another one
<sgtshatta> daniels: no i have not
<sgtshatta> daniels
<Necrosan> nestle-iced-tea: er, get limewire. just install it to ubuntuguide.org's instructions
<daniels> sgtshatta: awesome.  if you email that to me, then I'll take a look at it, but I have to run off for a bit now.
<sgtshatta> daniels: should I do that now input the sync numbers in the config file
<Guardiann> good evening everyone
<nestle-iced-tea> Necrosan, ill check that site now,thanks..
<sgtshatta> daniels: ok thanx
<sgtshatta> daniels: I will email it now ok
<swim> my grub splash is not working, I get a black screen then the regular boot text, instead of the image I have specified in menu.lst  can anyone help me figure out why?
<Kakalto> If I want to use an existing grub.conf configuration file, and add ubuntu into it, what do I have to add to it?
<Kakalto> anyone?
<mcphail> Kakalto: It'll depend on your machine / kernel / partitioning etc.
<sladen> swim: I've put my main laptpop away for the night and have to catch a train in a bit.  Can you email me the XPM file any changes you've made to 'menu.lst' and I'll try and follow it up in the next couple of days whilst I'm travelling
<Kakalto> mcphail, could we query?
<swim> sladen, thats very cool of you, if you want to send me your addy Ill do so
<Kakalto> mcphail, join #ubuntu-help then could you tell me what parameters I would need?
<mcphail> Kakalto: I'll post mine to #flood. You'll need to edit it for your own setup
<nestle-iced-tea> Necrosan, Those instructions are horrible.. that just says to sh the .bin file.. It's complaining about not being able to find the Java Virtal Machine.. But I installed Java-Common.. what do ido?
<Kakalto> ahk
<sgtshatta> sladen: I have a question for you??
<Guardiann> nestle-iced-tea  install java 1st
<Necrosan> nestle-iced-tea: follow the instructions on installing the sun JRE
<Necrosan> nestle-iced-tea: also in that same guide.
<mcphail> Kakalto: You don't need them all, but they are what Ubuntu auto-generates
<Kakalto> hhrm
<Kakalto> mcphail; Thanks.
<mcphail> Kakalto: You'll need the root, kernel image and initrd
<Kakalto> yeah
<sladen> swim: ubuntu@paul.sladen.org
<Kakalto> so I'll need to copy those images over to my boot partition
<swim> sladen, thx so much
<melazyboy> god damit i hate ati btw
<sladen> sgtshatta: yup
<sgtshatta> sladen: Hey I have a question for you
<Kakalto> mcphail, I'd expect I'd need the title line, too ;)
<mcphail> Kakalto: Yup
<sgtshatta> sladen: where do i input my hor and vert sync rates in xorg.conf??
<sladen> sgtshatta: I don't know.  daniels is the expert!
<Kakalto> mcphail, I don't recognise the last two lines, so would I not need them?
<sgtshatta> sladen: damn oh well he had to go too
<Kakalto> like, would they be menu.lst-specific?
<sgtshatta> sladen: you think the developers channel would help me or they would just kick and ban me??
<qcompson> it's under the "monitor:" section isn't it?
<Kakalto> mcphail, but how will grub know to boot with those images onto my ubuntu parition?
<sladen> sgtshatta: they'd probably get irriated
<sgtshatta> sladen: yea they would get annoyed
<sladen> sgtshatta: http://www.google.com/search?q=xorg+vertrefresh
<sladen> sgtshatta: or something simimlar
<melazyboy> sgtshatta: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep horz
<mcphail> Kakalto: You will point to the images on your Ubuntu partition...
<Kakalto> oh, of course :$
<Kakalto> so I wouldn't need to copy them to my boot partition
* Kakalto will now leave
<mcphail> Kakalto: they should be in the root directory on an Ubuntu install
<melazyboy> sgtshatta: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Horiz
<Kakalto> mcphail, then how does grub work normally on a different partition?
<Kakalto> the images are on a different drive from the main files
<mcphail> Kakalto: I don't understand the question
<nestle-iced-tea> there is no java_vm file
<nestle-iced-tea> like the howto says there is
<nestle-iced-tea> necrosan, the guide says to make a symlink to a file called java_vm .. but there isnt one
<mcphail> Kakalto: all GRUB will do is point to a kernel image to boot from. It doesn't matter where that is
<Guardiann> nestle-iced-tea you need to d/l it first
<Kakalto> and fstab does the rest?
<nestle-iced-tea> I did..
<nestle-iced-tea> I sh'ed the .bin file
<Guardiann> did you d/l java
<nestle-iced-tea> and copied the unpacked contents to /usr/java like it says
<nestle-iced-tea> yeah
<nestle-iced-tea> this is retarded
<mcphail> Kakalto: the entries in fstab will be mounted during the boot
<Puumba> I guess the ubuntu code of conduct does not apply to planet.ubuntulinux.org, having read mako's latest...
<Guardiann> works great i have done it far to many times
<Puumba> Not exactly "Considerate" or "Respectful"
<Necrosan> nestle-iced-tea: did you install the SUN JRE?
<Puumba> and certainly not "affirming of others"
<Kakalto> mcphail, but when during boot does the computer figure out that X11 and KDE are on /dev/sda4?
<nestle-iced-tea> Necrosan, Im doing exactly according to the FAQ
<Necrosan> nestle-iced-tea: All I can say is reread and retry. It's worked every time.
<Necrosan> You obviously aren't.
<drspin> has anyone built the XMMS aac plugin on ubuntu?
<nestle-iced-tea> Want to put money on it? go download that file
<nestle-iced-tea> and unpack it like it says
<Necrosan> I've installed it on 3 different systems according to those directions.
<nestle-iced-tea> there is no java_vm file
<Necrosan> You probably downloaded the wrong file. :)
<Necrosan> You probably got "NetBeans IDE"
<Guardiann> just set it up as it says to
<nestle-iced-tea> Linux AMD64 self-extracting file  (jre-1_5_0_01-linux-amd64.bin, 15.39 MB)
<nestle-iced-tea> Thats the one.
<nestle-iced-tea> with NO java_vm
<mcphail> Kakalto: You've told the system where the root directory is located. Everything else will then be mounted as per fstab
<Necrosan> It obviously does have the java_vm
<nestle-iced-tea> man
<nestle-iced-tea> try it according to those exact instructions
<nestle-iced-tea> just dont do the moving and symlinking
<Kakalto> mcphail: what tells the system where the root directory is located?
<nestle-iced-tea> i swear on the bible man
<subterrific> Puumba: haha, its funny
<rellik_> anyone know how to get sound working in ubuntu?  i have two sound cards (one onboard, non-working and one PCI, works under windows)...  how do I tell ubuntu which device to use?
<daniels> sgtshatta: i need /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<Kakalto> mcphail, I would like to know if the computer would try to boot ubuntu off my gentoo drive
<mcphail> Kakalto: the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst. You should be able to boot any root directory on any partition or spindle
<Kakalto> ahk...
<Kakalto> thanks
<Kakalto> anything else, or may I leave & try it out?
<Puumba> subterrific, insulting is funny?  He's a canonical employee, at that!
<mcphail> Kakalto: I think I've confused myself... ;p
<sgtshatta> sladen: Hey I fixed the resolution problem by manually inputting the vertical refresh rate and the horizontal sync and then killed my xserver and let it come back up, after the xserver restarted I was able to select all the different resolutions its that simple
<Kakalto> mcphail, you've made me not confused ;)
<mcphail> Kakalto: go experiment
<Kakalto> yeah
<Kakalto> the worst it can do, is just not boot ubuntu
<subterrific> Puumba: if you're insulted by that, well...i can't put this any more delicately, you need to lighten up
<Kakalto> which isn't neccessarily bad
<sgtshatta> sladen: I edited the xorg.conf file and input the vert and horz rates and restarted X
<subterrific> Puumba: it is obviously written in a joking manner
<Kakalto> I will be back... at some point...
<Puumba> so you're wanting to relax the code of conduct
<usual> is there a way to adjust the delay in window shading in metacity? I notice in most other window managers shading is instant. in gnome with metacity it has a delay.
<mcphail> Kakalto: good luck
<Kakalto> does ubuntu come with an irc client?
<Kakalto> mcphail, thanks
<subterrific> Puumba: i see no violation
<dustigroove> xchat
<Kakalto> dustigroove, you talking to me?
<dustigroove> sorry, yes
<Kakalto> thanks.
<Necrosan> Kakalto: xchat
<Kakalto> heheh.
<Kakalto> thanks anyway
<Kakalto> bye
<Puumba> subterrific, whether it be joking or not, it's neither considerate nor respectful
<pestil> many people here
<subterrific> Puumba: what is it then?
<drspin> any chance of getting Ubuntu to include AAC pacakge with Hoary?
<Puumba> insulting, as I said earler
<rellik_> any idea why my "Volume Control" has 4 tabs for audio devices (2 OSS, and 2 Alsa) even though I only have 2 devices?  is there a utility to configure sound
<Puumba> earlier
<subterrific> Puumba: to you?
<drspin> (for XMMS preferably
<drspin> )
<pestil> How do I find what version of something I have? I want to find the version of gtk included in Warty
<Puumba> subterrific, what would you prefer?  Relative measures of what is and is not insulting?
<subterrific> Puumba: is that post insulting to you?
<Puumba> yes, as a matter of fact.  Why?
<subterrific> Puumba: why?
<Puumba> Why do you ask?
<subterrific> Puumba: because anyone can point at anything and say they are insulted.
<Kakalto> heheh.
<subterrific> Puumba: i'm insulted by your name
<Kakalto> forgot to back up my gentoo installation
<Puumba> So then there can be no code of conduct.
<pestil> How can I find the version of things in Ubuntu? I need to find my version of gtk
<maximaus> Kakalto, you can use Gaim for IRC as well, though it's not as featureful.
<Kakalto> ohk
<Kakalto> I like kopete for messaging
<Kakalto> I'll probably download chatzilla for firefox
<subterrific> Puumba: wrong, people have to learn to be tolerant and respectful. thus, you must realize mako is making a joke on his personal blog.
<pestil> Is there a command to find version numbers for all my softwaer?
<Kakalto> Is it possible to have kopete on GNOME?
<Puumba> subterrific, learning to be tolerant and respectful means knowing what offends
<pestil> Kakalto: yes
<Kakalto> pestil: Is it much trouble?
<wern0122> Hello... never used irc before but i have a big mysterious problem with warty warthog
<Kakalto> it's one of the only KDE apps I really like
<subterrific> Puumba: it also means respecting differences of opinion
<Kakalto> wern0122: It's not hard to learn ;)
<maximaus> Kakalto, kopete's really nifty if you use KDE since it integrates with other apps, but gaim is gtk and will be a little more responsive. Apples and oranges.
<varla> hi I am using irssi and I want to see the users on line how does it work?
<pestil> pestil: in Ubuntu? I can't tell you. In Mandrake I use Kopete inside GNOME
<hikaru79> What does the Option          "Protocol" line in xorg.conf look like for a USB mouse?
<hikaru79> For PS2, it's "ImPS/2"
<Kakalto> maximaus, okay, I'll just get used to GAIM
<hikaru79> What is it for USB?
<Kakalto> or use KDE when I really want kopete
<pestil> Kakalto: Are you in Ubuntu?
<Kakalto> nope
<subterrific> Puumba: seriously, i don't see how that joke is offensive to you, which is why i asked, but you've failed to repond which makes me thing you're just complaining to complain
<pestil> Kakalto: where are you
<Kakalto> Does the Warty Warthog come with KDE, aswell as gnome?
<maximaus> Kakalto,  you can use KDE under Ubuntu just fine if that's your preference.
<Kakalto> sorta
<maximaus> noflex, you have to install it which is very easy
<pestil> Kakalto: it only comes with gnome, but you can add kde if you want
<Kakalto> I like some of the apps more in KDE
<Puumba> subterrific, think what you want
<Kakalto> but GNOME's interface is better
<subterrific> Puumba: i'm from the USA, and i see the humor
<Nico666> please help, i can run the ubuntu lice cd
<pestil> Kakalto: some people have had issues with Ubuntu's KDE though
<Puumba> subterrific, fine, so I must think as you do
<Kakalto> also, I think sound will work in ubuntu, I'm having major troubles with sound in Gentoo
<maximaus> pestil, what KDE issues have folks been having?
<Puumba> I'm not entitled to feel differently, and I MUST have an explanation for the way I FEEL
<subterrific> Puumba: no, we can all have our opinions and respect them without getting offended. it's easy.
<Kakalto> pestil, thanks anyway, I was wondering if it came on the cd, but I don't care about kde enough to download it ;)
<drspin> Kakalto: try the LiveCD -- if it works, it should work when you install
<Nico666> Whe i boot live cd appear PNPBIOS fault.. attempting recovery.
<Nico666> PnPBIOS: Warning! Your PnP BIOS caused a fatal error. Attempting to continue
<Nico666> PnPBIOS: You may need to reboot with the "nobiospnp" option to operate stably
<Nico666> PnPBIOS: Check with your vendor for an updated BIOS
<Nico666> PnPBIOS: get_dev_node: unexpected status 0x28
<Kakalto> yeah
<Kakalto> Nico666: use #flood !!!
<daniels> puumba, subterrific: please take it somewhere else
<Puumba> subterrific, no, according to you, I have to have an explanation for my opinion
<mcphail> Kakalto: You don't need all of KDE to run the apps
<pestil> maximaus: apparently, if you don't use the Ubuntu approved KDE, many things don't work ok
<subterrific> Puumba: you do
<Kakalto> drspin; sound worked on the livecd, but the mouse didn't
<pestil> maximaus: for example, many KDE themes won't install or work well
<subterrific> daniels: yeah, he's obviously trolling. i actually wanted to talk to you
<Puumba> subterrific, the way people feel does not require explanation
<Kakalto> drspin, would it be hard to get the mouse working in ubuntu?
<pestil> maximaus: Ubuntu uses a non-standard location for KDE
<Nico666> Kakalto Sorry, i not flooding, i only paste the error appear when i try to boot the live cd
<maximaus> pestil, you mean stuff's not intalled under /opt?
<Kakalto> Nico666, it's still flooding
<daniels> pestil: there is no 'standard location' for kde.  it's really out of /usr (where we put it), and /opt/kde3, and everyone has realised /opt is a terrifically bad idea for most everything, *especially* distro packages.
<maximaus> I've got it installed here and it works fine (though I prefer Gnome or XFCE) though mounting CDs seems troublesome compared to gnome.
<pestil> maximaus: I cannot give you much more details. But people that tried KDE on Ubuntu previously, told me that
<bur[n] er> maximaus: compared to xfce, kde is more gui friendly for cd mounting though ;)
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded to hoary and my Gnome menu is missing all its icons... any ideas how to fix that?
<subterrific> daniels: i found a sort of half solution to the amd64 nvidia-glx bug i'm having. i know you're busy, but i just updated the bugzilla entry if you're interested
<pestil> daniels: "everyone" thinks /opt is a bad idea? first time I hear that theory
<subterrific> daniels: if you've got any ideas i could try them now.
<maximaus> pestil, I think hardcore KDE users would be better served with a different distro to be honest.
<Kakalto> would it be hard to get my mouse working in ubuntu, if it doesn't work on the livecd?
<pestil> maximuas: I agree
<Kakalto> or should I use a different mouse?
<Necrosan> Kakalto: what kind of mouse do you have?
<Kakalto> Phillips
<Necrosan> USB/PS2?
<Kakalto> PS2. it came with my keyboard, which works
<pestil> ps/2? usb? serial? trackball?
<Kakalto> I just said that
<Kakalto> not trackball
<Kakalto> it's your typical usb/ps2 optical mouse
<Kakalto> I use it as ps2
<Kakalto> to save usb space
<daniels> pestil: it's been discussed to death, and virtually no-one within any distro community has come out with a differing opinion.  the only people who really use /opt are kde developers, so they can easily nuke /opt/qt3 and /opt/kde3.  (speaking as a former kde developer)
<daniels> subterrific: thanks
<Kakalto> it was easy to get working on Gentoo
<qcompson> speaking of kde, has anyone tried yoper linux?
<wern0122> ANYONE: can you answer this: Just switched to DSL and Ubuntu gets timed out when accessing websites. totally unusable, though I have an IP address and I can still ping anyone (google, etc).
<Kakalto> I ran some command, which added it into the startup
<wern0122> And mandrake works fine
<Kakalto> anyone have ideas?
<Kakalto> ?
<admin__> i just installed the fr locale for openoffice and firefox - but i have no idea how to get either of those apps to show up in french!
<subterrific> oracle uses /opt, and i'm pretty sure gentoo installs a few things into /opt by default
<mcphail> Kakalto: I don't think the live cd is "proper" Ubuntu. You may get on better with an install
<pestil> daniels: I guess I gotta get out more. Into the discussions, I mean.    In theory, /opt sounds like a viable solution to the non-standardness of locations, where stuff is either put in /usr/bin or /usr/local/ or /usr/share or even /etc sometimes
<admin__> any ideas
<admin__> ?
<Kakalto> mcphail, kewl.
<Kakalto> mcphail, but would it make a difference?
<pestil> daniels: In practice I agree not many use the /opt feature
<daniels> pestil: it's put into /usr/bin, /usr/local, /usr/share, and /etc
<Kakalto> I'm going to install it, so I'm wondering about it
<mcphail> Kakalto: I've heard hardware detection is better on the install
<Kakalto> *going to install ubuntu, wondering about mouse
<Kakalto> mcphail, I wonder why? Surely it should be the same
<daniels> it's very well-defined, by the filesystem heirachy standard.  /usr/bin is for binaries you run, /usr/lib is for libraries, /usr/share is for architecture-independent data that doesn't change, and /etc is for configuration files
<daniels> (/usr/local isn't ever used by distros, btw)
<lamont-live> woot
<dustigroove> kakalto, i believe the warty live cd was based off of knoppix and not ubuntu
<mcphail> Kakalto: AFAIK the live CD is Ubuntu paint on another distro
<Kakalto> lol
<pestil> daniels: but app developers don't always make their minds and they put them in *whichever* of those 4 or 5 locations, regardless of your "hierarchy standard"
<subterrific> pestil: there is no non-standardness. things controlled by package management go into /usr/bin, etc..., things compiled and installed using gnu autotools by default go into /usr/local
<daniels> pestil: app developers use autoconf, which has a prefix, so you can change this sort of thing
<Kakalto> I would have thought, to paint a more accurate picture, they would use atleast 3 layers of ubuntu?
<daniels> pestil: distributions standardise things, and almost always to /usr
<Kakalto> for the livecd :P
<daniels> pestil: imagine for a second that everything you installed was in /opt.  imagine how large your $PATH now is.
<Kakalto> what is knoppix based on?
<mcphail> Kakalto: the install should also setup GRUB properly for you
<mcphail> Kakalto: knoppix is debian
<pestil> danels: python is in /usr/local here and /usr/local/share is *yet another* location
<Kakalto> mcphail, it didn't for my friend, plus I already have grub, I can easily add ubuntu into it
<subterrific> pestil: what distro?
<Kakalto> oops I meant gnoppix, not knoppix
<daniels> pestil: what sort of distribution puts anything in /usr/local?
<daniels> pestil: /usr/local is explicitly defined as a space for the user to put stuff under, and any distribution with half a clue will respect that and leave it well alone
<daniels> (just like /home)
<subterrific> pestil: are you using MacOS X by any chance? with fink?
<Kakalto> Does Ubuntu come with NTFS read-support?
<subterrific> because if you are, that explains why you're so confused
<sgtshatta> daniels: I was able to get around that bug!!
<daniels> sgtshatta: how so?
<pestil> daniels: you say there have been a lot of discussion on this. I understand that you've seen a few. I guess I've been in other things. Could you perhaps direct me to one of the more intelligent discussions on this? I don't wanna be spreading all through google
<sgtshatta> daniels: I manually edit xorg.conf and put in the horiz and vert rates
<maximaus> Kakalto, yes, but you have to edit /etc/fstab to mount your ntfs volumes at boottime (easy!)
<pestil> daniels: distro here is Ubuntu. ditto Mandrake
<Kakalto> maximaus, kewl.
<Kakalto> I know about fstab
<Kakalto> I had to configure it for gentoo
<sgtshatta> daniels: then I restarted my Xserver and voila it worked
<daniels> sgtshatta: right ... I'd still love to get the Xorg.0.log from when it was at 640x480 so I can track the bug down and fix it
<daniels> pestil: mmm, I can't really find any quickly, sorry
<subterrific> pestil: Ubuntu does not install python to /usr/local
<pestil> subterrific: sorry, it was Augustux
<sgtshatta> daniels: I emailed the file to you about 20 mins ago
<Kakalto> Ubuntu won't mind, if it uses teh swap partition I made in the gentoo installation?
<daniels> sgtshatta: Xorg.0.log, or xorg.conf?
<sgtshatta> daniels: xorg.conf
<daniels> need the log
<Scooter> Hi everyone, I have a new Favorite Filemanager,,,, Verry lightweight.. look for ROX filer in synaptic... :)
<sgtshatta> daniels: ok
<pestil> daniels: how do I find my version of gtk?
<sgtshatta> daniels: let me do that now
<sgtshatta> ok
<daniels> (i suspect the answer is 'it's a bug in the nvidia driver' fwiw)
<daniels> pestil: dpkg -l libgtk\*
<Kakalto> scooter: are you named after the form of transport, or the band, or neither?
<Kakalto> *band, music makers, whatever you call them
<Scooter> <Kakalto> I am named after a goofy looking oarnge Muppett :D
<Kakalto> :D
<Scooter> in america we have a puppett show, called Muppett show... he was a mascott
<nestle-iced-tea> what the hells a kakalto
<pestil> daniels: thanks
<nestle-iced-tea> hey, who can name all the people from MCDONALDS land? I got in a big fight with someone the other day
<daniels> Kakalto: no, it will be fine
<nestle-iced-tea> theres ronald mcdonald, and the hamburgler
<Kakalto> nestle-iced-tea, a light-warrior, for the linux side of teh toast
<daniels> nestle-iced-tea: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Kakalto> err force
<Scooter> any XFce users here? in XFce there was a task list program on the task bar, anyone know the name of it? I want to install it for XFce 4.2... TIA :D
<pixelmonkey> I have upgraded to Hoary and I think my icons are a bit messed up... folder icons show up in Applications menu as opposed to the icons for each category, and when writing an e-mail in evolution I am missing a bunch of toolbar icons
<lanerebel> hey everybody
<sgtshatta> daniel: hey I just sent the log file for you!!
<pestil> daniels: on a scale of 1 to 10, how risky it is to compile a different version of gtk into Ubuntu than the one currently installed, or available in repositores? Ubuntu tells me I have gtk 2.4.9, and my "experiment" would be a gtk 2.4.3
<lanerebel> would anyone mind helping me with an installation problem?
<heliolith> hello all.  I heard some negative things about k3b in here yesterday.  Is its stability or reliability an issue?  Do people in here use it?
<Scooter> WOOT! nevermind, they call it task manager :D
<sgtshatta> heliolith: I use k3b and it works fine under Warty!!
<Scooter> I found it :D
<Necrosan> pestil: Why would you downgrade GTK?
<Necrosan> That's a ridiculous idea.
<subterrific> pestil: that isn't risky at all, you'll just get all the bugs that were fixed
<bur[n] er> Scooter: run task-manager ??
<subterrific> Necrosan: i'd agree, i was going to tell him, on a scale of 0 to 10 the pointlessness would be 10
<Necrosan> hehe :)
<pestil> Necrosan: I need to install a wacky patch that's only available for that version. I want to know how much I'm risking
<chrismurf> in hoary, with the new "Places" Menu - how does one access that menu in nautilus? (ie - applications is applications:///)
<Scooter> xfce has a small button on task bar thap pops up a windows like task manager to kill applications
<Necrosan> pestil: What are you trying to do? (I can nearly guarantee you can do it another way.)
<Scooter> is there something like this for X?
<subterrific> pestil: it isn't risky, and are you sure you can't apply the patch to 2.4.9?
<bur[n] er> Scooter: i don't have that
<lanerebel> my installation keeps locking up after the same amount of time... anyone ever seen that before?
<Cam-> anyone know any database projects on linux that resemble Access/Filemaker in its ease of use for form creation etc?
<Necrosan> subterrific: manually apply the patch to 2.4.9
<lanerebel> I'm trying to install the current warty release
<Cam-> and displays of relationships?
<Scooter> http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=910  It is the first Download here :)
<chrismurf> Cam-: check out the new upcoming release of openoffice.org
<Cam-> v2.0?
<subterrific> pestil: in 2.4.x changes there are only bug fixes. it would be a lot more risky if you did something like downgrade from 2.4.x to 2.2.x where they'd actually changed APIs
<pestil> Necrosan: I'm trying to have shadows in menus, like this http://users.skynet.be/bk221183/menu-shadow.png
<chrismurf> Cam-: http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=20293
<Cam-> thank you.
<pestil> subterrific: last patch is from 7 months ago http://www.xfce.org/gtkmenu-shadow/
<crimsun> occy: pong
<bur[n] er> ooh... thanks Scooter, they don' thave that in the os-works repo
<chrismurf> So - yeah, anyone know how to access the "Places" menu in nautilus? (for hoary)
<Scooter> <bur[n] er> I did not realize it is source code :/ I have no Idea how to use it :D
<subterrific> pestil: it still might apply to the 2.4.9 code base
<bur[n] er> Scooter: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<bur[n] er> :)
<bur[n] er> or... to make a deb out of it... ./configure; make; sudo checkinstall
<Scooter> ooOOOoo Cool , I try Thankyou :)
<daniels> sgtshatta: yeah, it's a bug in the nvidia driver
<bur[n] er> (assuming you have checkinstall)
<pestil> subterrific: I was going to get the pre-patched whole tarball. So you mean it's not a bad idea to just get the patch?
<pestil> subterrific: have you tried or heard anything of that patch before?
<heliolith> what's the path to the startbar menu, so I can add a new app?
<rellik_> xmms won't run :(  I apt-get'ed it on a fresh ubuntu but it gives this error: "libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!"
<crimsun> rellik_: sudo aptitude install libmikmod2
<subterrific> pestil: if you want to do it the "right" way, it would be to take the ubuntu gtk .src.deb and integrate the patch
<rellik_> crimsun, thanks
<subterrific> pestil: that way your new libgtk would be under package management, and other packages that depend on libgtk will be installable
<pestil> subterrific: ....which would require at least an hour of my time? or is it possible to do such things quickly, without much thought and coding?
<crimsun> rellik_: it's a faq here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
<subterrific> pestil: it would require time yes
<wasabi> pestil: apt-get source libgtk2.0-0
<occy> crimsun: howdy
<pestil> subterrific: there are three choices in the page. The tiny patch only, a tarball versio of the whole gtk, and an RPMed package. Which do you advice best?
<occy> crimsun: tag, yer it.
<occy> heh
* occy thinks its time to head off to bed.
<occy> be good gang. ;)
<subterrific> pestil: btw, you can get those drop shadows and much more without that hackish patch by using Xorg with xcompmgr
<subterrific> pestil: you can use the rpm and run alien on it to convert it to a .deb
<pestil> subterrific: are you suggesting that by just applying the patch, I risk breaking other apps that depend on libgtk?
<subterrific> pestil: i wouldn't recommend any though :)
<pestil> subterrific: never heard of that before? Is that available for Ubuntu? where?
<swim> hrmm everytime I startup, my volume is muted, so I have to startup gnome-volume-control and unmute it... can I change this?
<subterrific> pestil: no, i'm suggesting that if you uninstall ubuntu's libgtk and put this other one in, you're going to have issues trying to install packages with apt that depend on gtk because apt isn't going to think you have it installed because you removed the package
<pestil> oh
<subterrific> pestil: yes, apt-get install alien
<pestil> subterrific: where can I find more about your suggestion? (the "official" way) Does your way work ok with Ubunut?
<swim> can anyone help with that?
<pestil> xcompmgr thingie
<swim> pestil, is that to me?
<subterrific> pestil: if you want to start mucking around with libraries, you should learn about the package management system. the Debian Maintainer Guide explains it i think
<pestil> Can that be had through Synaptic? Or does it require special instructions?
<subterrific> swim: no
<subterrific> swim: it was to me
<subterrific> pestil: xorg and xcompmgr are in the next version of Ubuntu (aka Hoary)
<subterrific> pestil: and it gives you transparency and drop shadows on windows and menus
<pestil> subterrific: I've heard it's not recommended to mix warty and hoary. Meaning I shouldn't upgrade, but instead, go clean to Hoary then?
<subterrific> pestil: no, meaning you either run hoary or run warty
<subterrific> pestil: you can upgrade from warty to hoary just fine
<pestil> pestil: is my only option (ok, safer option), to go Whorey
<pestil> Hoary
<subterrific> pestil: but hoary isn't done yet, so it isn't as stable as warty
<pestil> subterrific: I've heard that Hoary is still a "no no". But to get what I want, you say Hoary is in any case the better way, right?
<sladen> subterrific: can you wait 3 months until Hoary is actually released!
<subterrific> pestil: it sounds like you need to familiarize yourself with Synaptic, apt-get, and dpkg if you really want to start digging into this stuff and doing things like patching and upgrading libraries
<pixelmonkey> what package install applications-all-users.vfolder-info?
<subterrific> sladen: nope, i'm already running Hoary :)
<swim> hrmm everytime I startup, my volume is muted, so I have to startup gnome-volume-control and unmute it... can I change this?  can anyone help with this?
<pestil> subterrific: considering the "warnings" for Hoary all around, what do you think will give me less problems in the end? Going with the unstable (or unfinished) Hoary, or my patch? Again, among these two options, which is safer?
<pestil> swim: have you tried doing it from the dialog box? Have you tried saving your session when logging out?
<sladen> pestil: sorry.  what's the patch you're wanting to apply?
<pestil> http://www.xfce.org/gtkmenu-shadow/
<swim> pestil, gnome-volume-control opens the dialog box as far as a I can tell, and I have sessions set to save at every exit
<pixelmonkey> anyone here running evolution under Hoary?
<pestil> subterrific? sladen?
<swim> pixelmonkey, I am, but mine crashes everytime I try to enter an account
<pixelmonkey> swim: hmm, okay
<pixelmonkey> swim: mine doesn't, but the icons are missing from the mail toolbar
<subterrific> pestil: my advice is this: replacing libraries on your system without using package management is never a good idea. the safest thing would be to learn how to do it correctly. there are warnings about hoary because it causes more work for canonical and slows things down when people who don't really know what is going on install it and want support
<heliolith> is k3b seems kde designed... it's ubuntu-friendly?
<subterrific> pestil: that said, i've had very few problems with hoary, i run it on a machine i use to play games and its also my mail server.
<aebcoat> heliolith it runs fine in ubuntu only problem is that you need alot ok kde libraries which you will probably only use for k3b unless you use other kde apps
<pestil> subterrific: you convinced me then. Now, this is a pretty recent installation, without many "personalizations". Do you suggest that I upgrade to Hoary by downloading the CD and reinstalling clean, or should I upgrade by going the Synaptic way?
<setite> hey can someone help me with firefox
<subterrific> pestil: when hoary is released in 3 months, you should be safe upgrading through Synaptic
<setite> whenever i click a link from another program... it opens a new firefox window... but firefox is ont he homepage... nto the link
<aebcoat> i know how to fix that i think
<setite> and how do i stop it from openign a new page... i want things to open in a new tab
<pestil> subterrific: in summary, you recommend me that I hold my horses till April. Fair enough
<setite> aebcoat you talkign to me?
<subterrific> pestil: after all, that is one of the main points of a good package management system. upgrading
<aebcoat> ok for the hompepage ting go to desktop/prefrences/preferred apps
<aebcoat> look under web browser
<aebcoat> yes setite
<pigeonflight> anyone planning to enter the ubuntu website look and feel competition?
<setite> yea im followign along with you...
<aebcoat> what do you have under custom?
<setite> i have it linked to the executable of firefox
<aebcoat> try this mozilla-firefox %s
<heliolith> aebcoat: I'm getting a huge list of icon related errors, plus these: kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104nkio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)nkio (KLauncher): ERROR: SlavePool: No communication with slave.nk3b: ERROR: (K3bSongManager) Can't open file /home/michael/.kde/share/apps/k3b/songlist.xmlnQMetaObject::findSignal:KListView: Conflict with QListView::doubleClicked(QListVi
<pestil> subterrific: thanks for the help. One final question before I leave: Is it normal that I cannot install any themes or extensions in Firefox? I've tried doing the Synaptic firefox upgrade, which is like "1.0 backported to 0.9" or something like that, but I still can't install themes or extensions.
<subterrific> pestil: this is what Xorg+composite is able to do: http://www.xfce.org/~olivier/screenshots/compositor.png
<pigeonflight> pestil: make sure that you have given permission to the sites you are installing the theme from
<Cam-> what package is gnome-panel-screenshot in?
<setite> ok now nothign happens when i open a link
<subterrific> pestil: i'm not sure :\
<pigeonflight> pestil: by default only update.mozilla.org will be allowed to freely add extensions to firefox
<aebcoat> do you have firefox in the default location?
<setite> nope
<pestil> subterrific: nice. It adds shadows to windows too
<setite> i dotn know where the default location is
<aebcoat> ah ok, just type the pth but put a %s at the end
<subterrific> Cam-: dpkg-query -S 'gnome-panel-screenshot'
<setite> ok... whats the %s
<pestil> pigeonflight: I'm using plain old mozilla firefox official extensions page
<aebcoat> that should open you directly to the link if i recall correctly, mine is like that and it works fine
<pestil> subterrific, pigeonflight: thanks
<pigeonflight> pestil: interesting... in that case I'm not sure... my first thought is diskspace
<pestil> pigeonflight: I have 15 GB available, so no
<setite> awesome thanks aeb
<pigeonflight> subterrific: I came in late... were you saying that we can actually use xorg+composite now in ubuntu?
<Cam-> well thats interesting, a package that gnome relies on isnt in the ubuntu repositories
<aebcoat> you got it?
<Cam-> gnome-panel-screenshot, nor gnome-screenshot :|
<setite> one more thing though... when clicking a link within firefox... that opens a new window... how do i force it to open in a new tab instead
<subterrific> pigeonflight: no, that it is in hoary
<setite> yea that worked
<pestil> pigeonflight: this is pretty the stock firefox that comes with ubuntu, plus the synaptic "backport" upgrade.
<Cam-> for hoary
<Cam-> that is
<pigeonflight> pestil: in that case.. I'm really not sure.. I'm using hoary
<pigeonflight> subterrific: I'm using hoary
<aebcoat> ok setite one sec
<setite> k
<pestil> pigeonflight: message is "Incompatible Extension> Qute 3 could not be installed because it is not compatible with this version of Firefox. (Quite 3 will only work with Firefox versions from 0.10 to 1)"
<subterrific> Cam-: refresh your list? i see gnome-panel-screenshot in gnome-utils
<subterrific> pestil: right, and you're running 0.9
<pigeonflight> pestil: sounds like you're still running 0.9
<subterrific> warty ships with 0.9, thats why
<Cam-> ill see
<pestil> subterrific: but 0.9 is between 0.1 and 1.0    It should work
<pestil> well, thanks anyways
<aebcoat> setite go to http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser
<pestil> bye
<subterrific> pestil: 0.10 is greater than 0.9 in version numbers
<pigeonflight> pestil: not in version maths :) ... in versions it count like this .8, .9, .10, .11, .100 , 1.0
<aebcoat> croll down some for instructions under heading "Linux"
<subterrific> the . is a seperator, not a decimal point
<subterrific> think of it like - in a phone number, or / in a date
<aebcoat> i havent done it personally so im not sure how it works
<pestil> pigeonflight: ok, but the message says 0.1, not 0.10
<pestil> pigeonflight: no, wait, you're right :p
<subterrific> pestil: according to what you just pasted it says 0.10
<subterrific> hehe
<pestil> pigeonflight: oops
<pestil> nevermind :P
<pestil> bye then
<mako> subterrific: what was puumba upset about?
<mako> subterrific: i had trouble telling from the log
<Cam-> omg
<Cam-> OO v2.0 pre-release comes in rpm
<subterrific> mako: he wouldn't say really
<mako> subterrific: and does puumba realize that *i* am from the us? :)
<mako> subterrific: i guess people from the us might think that saying they take selves too seriously would be offensive.. but c'mon :)
<subterrific> mako: i tried asking him why he was offended, but i think that offended him
<subterrific> ;)
<setite> aeb
<setite> thats the same as what you just told me
<setite> thats a problem we solved already
<subterrific> mako: cause he wouldn't answer, asked why i was asking and then went on about how people don't have to explain their feelings
<setite> i need to figure out what setting makes things open into a new tab and not a new window
<mako> subterrific: well.. yeah.. hard to be responsive to something you don't know
<setite> i dont want a new window ever opening unless i do it manually
<subterrific> mako: which he completely didn't understand.
<mako> subterrific: i'm happy to go out of my way to try to not offend people. but if i'm not even sure what i could different, it's hard :)
<subterrific> mako: i'm from the US also, and i thought it was funny
<setite> does anyone know how
<setite> someone must know
<setite> i mean its annoying as hell
<aebcoat> heh
<mako> subterrific: it's annoying travling in the americas and not beining able to say "i'm from america" or anything really sane
<aebcoat> you look under about:config?
<subterrific> mako: i wouldn't worry about it. the guy obviously has some issues
<subterrific> mako: just say you're from the "you ess"?
<mako> subterrific: well. if puumba shows up again, i can try to talkto him/her :)
<mako> subterrific: yeah, i do that or "the states"
<pestil> setite: check out about:config
<mako> subterrific: or (best) i just say "seattle" or "new york"
<pestil> setite: have you tried middle clicking
<aebcoat> ah didnt think about that
<LucidVisions> my girlfriend got so drunk last night she pissed on her new ibook
<zenrox> hahahaha
<Necrosan> brb
<subterrific> LucidVisions: it wasn't the toilet seat model was it?
<LucidVisions> subterrific: haha
<subterrific> LucidVisions: cause i can see that being a valid mistake
<zenrox> lol
<aebcoat> setite try this link http://www.techimo.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-131171.html
<zenrox> what possed her to piss on a ibook is it cause it sucks
<zenrox> hehehehehhehe
<freonx> can anyone help me? I just received my ubuntu CDs, and the problem is, I am using my linksys wirless pci adapater, how do I get it to work with ubutntu?
<subterrific> LucidVisions: show her this http://www.epinions.com/content_28366638724
<LucidVisions> It was giving here problems at school (uni) and she was all mad last night, she was tore up and said "Im so mad at this dam ibook" and started pissing on it
<daniels> (#ubuntu-offtopic, please)
<LucidVisions> i was laughing so hard i fell of the couch and hit the table,therefore our pints fell onto the floor along the pissed on ibook
<LucidVisions> hehe
<aebcoat> setite i got it for you
<aebcoat> type about:config in firefox adress bar
<LucidVisions> so i hope she doesnt go pissing on it after i install yellow dog or somthing faster than osx
<bur[n] er> freonx: prolly uses linux-wlan-ng stuff... wlanctl would be the command to use
<aebcoat> type the word "tab" in filter and double click on "browser.tabs.showSingleWindowModePrefs" so it goes from false to true , then under prefrences their are more options for tabs that should let you do what you want to do
<LucidVisions> is there ubuntu ppc?
<bur[n] er> LucidVisions: yes
<crimsun> LucidVisions: yes there is.
<LucidVisions> cool,ill install that for her
<freonx> bur[n] er: can you err explain more detailed? cuz i've complete 0 knowledge on this
<LucidVisions> i have to somehow wash that ibook off
<LucidVisions> wipe with bleach wipes?
<swim> does anyone know how to make nautilus open dirs in same window?
<aebcoat> yeah
<aebcoat> prefrences / file manager /behavior
<aebcoat> or not one sec its around their
<swim> :)
<aebcoat> oh yeah it is , check alwys open in browser windows
<Squishy> can anyone here help me with installing ubuntu on a old world powermac?
<swim> aebcoat, were talking about the little nautilus right? not the biger browser?
<Squishy> having trouble booting into the cd
<aebcoat> to open it all in a single window i use the view that has a directory tree
<aebcoat> the real slim vie im not sure if you can have it in the same window, i thin if you click with scrool wheel it opens a window and closes the last one
<aebcoat> you follow what I mean swim?
<setite> thats odd
<setite> thanks aeb
<setite> just setting the single bla bla to true didnt cut it...
<setite> but opening and closing preferences did it
<aebcoat> yeah setting it to true enable more options to be changed
<setite> yea and when opened preferences i saw the setting... but it was already set to what i wanted... so i just said ok and it worked
<aebcoat> guess they didnt want to overwhelm people with so many choices :-) wanted to make you work for it
<setite> but it dint work until i opened preferences even though it was already set the way i wanted it to be...
<aebcoat> good gladi could help
<setite> yea thats why i used opera for so long... firefox made me mad in that regard
<aebcoat> heh it probably disregard it if it is set to false
<setite> that most of the good settings are not automatica and are hidden
<aebcoat> i never really though about it, im sorta stuck back in the internet explorer mentality of no tabs at all
<setite> what!!! no tabs
<setite> god i cant imagine life without them
<aebcoat> heh
<setite> it just got annoying have so many windows open... because i cant find anythign else
<setite> i cant bring myself to close a webpage
<aebcoat> true, when it groups them  in the taskbar it is really inconvenient
<setite> indeed
<setite> damn this room died
<setite> no one having any problems... how odd
<aebcoat> heh
<aebcoat> where to start :-)
<setite> hmmm what should i break...
<tritium> Well, I have a small problem.  Strange behavior if I suspend to ram, and then close lid on my Dell C840
<sladen> tritium: go ahead
<tritium> sladen, Well, it appears to be resuming when I re-open the lid, and then it "shuts off" again.
<tritium> And then I have to hit the power button to resume it.  It sometimes just takes a few tries.
<rellik_> how come my vlc doesn't have any sound?
<aebcoat> rellik do other apps have sound?
<rellik_> aebcoat, yes
<tritium> Oh, and sladen, don't worry, I haven't forgotten about the usplash ideas
<aebcoat> ok open up the taskmanager and end process called esd
<setite> rellik any other apps open that use sound
<sladen> tritium: groovy
<setite> only one app at a time uses sound for me
<sladen> aebcoat: sound daemon.  shares the sound device
<sladen> tritium: groovy
<tritium> My suspend-to-ram problems are minor.  suspend-to-disk is working pretty well :)
<rellik_> yeah I can't get sound for more than one at a time either...  but that doesn't fix my vlc problem :(
<setite> aebcoat whats esd
<sladen> tritium: re: the suspend.  mjg59 is the person to pester---can you write your experience up on the HoaryPMResults page?
<aebcoat> i have the same proble with mplayer, i have to end esd sometimes and then restart the movie
<setite> whats esd
<rellik_> could it be because I manually changed /dev/dsp to link to /dev/audio1 ?
<tritium> sladen, Yes, I plan to.  I want to do a bit more testing so I can write up something more intelligent.
<sladen> aebcoat: esdctl off   and   esdctl on
<setite> how hard is it to get linux to let multiple apps share sound
<zenrox> setite,  very
<jdub> setite: make all your software use esd
<jdub> setite: which is how we set things up by default
<setite> well what is esd and how do i do that
<Stew2> ls
<jdub> setite: depends on the app - what are you trying to use?
<Stew2> oopes
<zenrox> setite,  turn on the esd but turnign on you gnome sounds to enable the server (if it ant runing)
<aebcoat> im ay not be much help, im struggling their also , all i know is that sometimes if im playing a mp3 then close it i cant watch a video untill i end the esd process
<zenrox> aebcoat,  thats cause your using alsa
<zenrox> alsa is beter then esd
<setite> ummm well i would like to be able to have xmms open and vlc... and not have to close one before opening the other
<zenrox> setite,  xmms if you hit stop it disengaes the sound deamon
<zenrox> so vlc can take over
<setite> yea but i usually pause...
<zenrox> dont pause
<zenrox> cause its still using the soundD
<setite> i know... but how do i let all the devices use the sound... with that ESD?
<zenrox> one of the few anoinces we linux users have to live with
<setite> i have to live with it?!
<setite> well what abotu when i get my other rig working
<setite> and i have the hardware support for it
<zenrox> you tell the other app vlc in this case to use esd
<zenrox> esd-e sound deamon
<setite> ok how do i tell the apps to use it
<setite> i dont think anywone explained that yet
<zenrox> dont know ant used vlc
<zenrox> setite,  look in the options in vlc
<zenrox> just like you would with windows
<setite> shhh... we must not speak of such things
<setite> nah i cant find it
<setite> but i told xmms to use ESD
<Stew2> GPG error FTP://ftp.nerim.net. From Apt-get update.
<Stew2> How do I fix that?
<zenrox> good now vlc will use alsa
<zenrox> Stew2, using hoary??
<Stew2> I was running synaptic and it crashed.
<Stew2> zenrox yup.
<setite> whoa VLC can use satellite
<nestle-iced-tea> Hey.. easy question.. one of my files is owned by root in my /var/www so apache wont let people download it because its forbidden or whatever.. how do i set the permissions on the file?
<zenrox> Stew2,  dont know how to fix that but synaptic i just click ok and it continues like nothen happend
<zenrox> nestle-iced-tea,  use sudo chmod
<nestle-iced-tea> chmod what though
<zenrox> nestle-iced-tea, do a man shmod for how to use it
<Stew2> zenrox I can't get the gui up. It kinda was in the middle of doing something.
<nestle-iced-tea> chmod 777 ?
<Stew2> I thought I could finish with apt-get from the prompt. I killed the gdm
<nestle-iced-tea> cause i dont know
<Stew2> zenrox yo
<zenrox> nestle-iced-tea, read the man
<setite> ok now VLC is not working
<zenrox> Stew2,  you have to edit the source.list file
<setite> it wont play the dvd at all
<Stew2> zenrox is there a way to recover from the prompt?
<Stew2> prompt, shell, whatever it's called.
<zenrox> Stew2,  do sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stew2> zenrox: is there a way to edit it and tell it to ignore the GPG info?
<zenrox> then put a # infount of thoes lines
<Stew2> zenrox cause it's produc'in this kinda fatal error.
<Stew2> zenrox just don't get packages from ftp.nerim.net?
<zenrox> ya till you can get to your gui
<Stew2> zenrox I coulda done that on my own.
<Stew2> O
<Stew2> Thanks
<zenrox> you cant tell apt-get to ingnore the erorrs
<zenrox> but snyaptic will
<zenrox> go figure
<aebcoat> setite it give you a error message?
<zenrox> <Stew2> GPG error FTP://ftp.nerim.net. From Apt-get update.
<setite> no message at all
<setite> uh oh i found an inferiority in firefox
<setite> opera was similar to AOL in that it had its own desktop of sorts... firefox doesn't have that so when a small window pops up it spreads to an entire page... WHY CAN'T I FIND A PERFECT BROWSER!!!!!
<aebcoat> i wast sure if starting vlc fro a terminal may give you more info
<nestle-iced-tea> i absolutely HATE how you cant select your download path AS YOU GO in firefox
<nestle-iced-tea> thats their stupidest feature ever
<nestle-iced-tea> they give you only the option of "save" or "open".. where 'save' is where you defined previously in OPTIONS
<aebcoat> what do you mean as you go, download to a temp file then save to a directory later?
<nestle-iced-tea> i mean you can only download to ONE directory, or open
<aebcoat> oh no you can change that
<nestle-iced-tea> nopew
<jdub> nestle-iced-tea: eh?
<jdub> preferences > downloads > download folder: ask me where to save my file
<zenrox> nestle-iced-tea,  ya what jdub said
<aebcoat> yeah thats what i was thinking also
<aebcoat> works for me
<pvh> How can I run a second monitor at a different resolution from the first?
<pvh> Or, better yet, can someone recommend a good X configuration utility?
<Stew2> zenrox What's the command I need to run to reconfigure X and set it up? Apt-get was holding back the xorg x server cause I still had Xfree86 installed.
<zenrox> Stew2,  sudo xorgconfig
<Stew2> zenrox, okay.
<pvh> Hey, that might help with my question too.
<pvh> What about this? "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<pvh> That was the official advice I found.
<zenrox> pvh,  yep that to
<pvh> Does Ubuntu install the non-free Nvidia drivers by default, or am I going to have to go add repositories and such?
* pvh is used to Debian...
<daniels> pvh: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<daniels> pvh: not installed by default, but available
<daniels> Stew2: XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pvh> daniels, thanks.
<LucidVisions> setite: you can build one, cant be too hard a
<pvh> (and zenrox)
<Stew2> daniels Huh?
<pvh> daniels, could you explain the strange apt-get install command there?
<daniels> Stew2: if you run that command, that will reconfigure X for you
<Stew2> zenrox : I ran sudo xorgconfig. I only got stuck on the mouse. What's the /dev/mouse in ubuntu?
<daniels> pvh: you're installing linux-restricted-modules-X, where X is your currently-running kernel version, and nvidia-glx
<daniels> Stew2: don't run xorgconfig, it will generate something that isn't what you want
<pvh> daniels, Ah, thank you. What are in the restricted modules?
<Stew2> daniels No copy and pasto, friendo. This is my windows xp box. Over there yonder is my linux ubuntu box. I'll type a little at a time. My memory is NO good.
<tandy> wow i havent used xfce since the very first version
<tandy> and thel atest is awesome
<pvh> daniels: Actually, I can probably find that out myself.
<daniels> pvh: nvidia, fglrx, atheros, fritz-acm
<tandy> i think i cna kiss gnome goodbye lol
<pvh> daniels: Thanks. That's great. Restricted is not a particularly clear name for that.
<Buuyo^> I've been looking around, and I can't seem to find a way to set up a bridge that obtains one IP address by DHCP, and uses another that's static. I can do it by hand very easily (with a simple br0:1) but getting it to work in the ubuntu/debian way seems troublesome. http://www.pastebin.com/231971
<Buuyo^> Yes, that's one network card. I'm just testing it with one atm.
<daniels> pvh: it's various non-free modules, and there's nothing else that sums that grouping up
<Buuyo^> I'll have a second one in there soon.
<pvh> daniels: "nonfree-modules"?
<daniels> pvh: linux-some-non-free-video-card-modules-as-well-as-a-wireless-chipset-and-an-isdn-chipset-thingy-too-and-soon-a-winmodem-chipset-modules-2.6.10
* pvh laughs
<pvh> Well said, well said.
<daniels> pvh: ubuntu/restricted : ubuntu/main :: debian/non-free : debian/main
<pvh> Ahhh, I understand now.
<daniels> hence, l-r-m
<pvh> Alright, well, if I can get twinview going then my only other task (for tonight) is to try and get Wine working.
<pvh> So I'm going to go see how I've done so far.
<pvh> That's odd, why do I have xfree86 instead of xorg?
<crimsun> pvh: in warty? that's normal.
<pvh> crimsun: Ah, I must have found documentation for hoary then?
<randabis-laptop> howdy peoples
<crimsun> pvh: are you running warty or hoary? :)
<geoffj> hi all
<geoffj> Does anyone know how to get galeon working with warty?
<randabis-laptop> install it? :)
<Stew2> daniels at the prompt typing the $ XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes sudo .... will reconfigure X?
<pvh> crimsun: Warty. I'm being a bit conservative.
<crimsun> pvh: yep, Warty has XFree86. Hoary has X.Org.
<pvh> crimsun: The exciting thing abut Ubuntu is the promise that hoary will be stable Soon.
<randabis-laptop> just a few more months :)
<randabis-laptop> I'm already running it though..already works pretty well
<daniels> Stew2: yep
<daniels> randabis-laptop: three
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: was your "install it" comment to me?
<randabis-laptop> I suppose...I never tried galeon in warty...it works for me in hoary though
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: it once worked for me in warty then I switch to hoary and then I switched back to warty and it doesn't seem to exits anymore :(
<randabis-laptop> I'm really glad I was able to figure out how to get 3d acceleration going for my friend on his igp 345m :) it was frustrating at first, but I got it
<crimsun> geoffj: 'galeon' does not exist in Warty.
<pvh> Okay, time to see if it worked! Back soon.
<randabis-laptop> heh that could explain it
<geoffj> crimsun: do you know why? it once was avaialble/
<crimsun> geoffj: it has never been available in Warty.
<crimsun> geoffj: it is in hoary/universe
<geoffj> crimsun: wasn't it under universe?
<randabis-laptop> how did you switch back to warty by the way? reinstall from the cd right?
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: no and yes, one box i regressed but the other I re-installed from cd.
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<randabis-laptop> I've heard regression = bad
<crimsun> well, it's certainly less than trivial to downgrade an entire distro level
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: that (this) machine seems as fine as the other
<geoffj> crimsun: it took a while and there was a few curly things I had to do.
<crimsun> geoffj: it wasn't too bad for me, but I'm fairly comfortable with pinning.
<geoffj> crimsun: are you saying you are running galeon from hoary on warty?
<crimsun> geoffj: no. I run mozilla-firefox from debian experimental on sid+hoary
<geoffj> crimsun: okay, I'll try my luck; I hope galeon's mozilla dependency doesn't bite me.
<crimsun> geoffj: if you're able to use it still, you're probably still using quite a few hoary packages
<geoffj> crimsun: no, Im using firefox at the moment; my machine is completely warty
<crimsun> geoffj: ah, I was about to say, heh.
<crimsun> geoffj: galeon is one of those packages that has very strong dependencies on specific versions of mozilla-broswer
<crimsun> -browser
<geoffj> crimsun: yeah I know, it is a major headache but I find it is the most powerful browser by far, firefox and epiphany don;t come close in usability
<randabis-laptop> yeah if you install galeon it needs mozilla-browser too...kinda why I don't use it
<crimsun> I really liked Galeon 1,2
<geoffj> crimsun: it is still the best; particularly its tab support; if other browsers made better use of tabs I would probably ditch galeon
<AlohaWolf> im having an issue with Samaba and APT
<HrdwrBoB> geoffj: you can make firefox as good as galeon
<AlohaWolf> 164934154
<HrdwrBoB> with a few tweaks and extensions
<geoffj> HrdwrBoB: please tell me how
<AlohaWolf> (Reading database ... 120554 files and directories currently installed.)
<AlohaWolf> Removing samba ...
<AlohaWolf> invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/S91samba
<AlohaWolf> dpkg: error processing samba (--remove):
<AlohaWolf>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<Cam-> does anyone know if the line positions on a proc file such as cpuinfo are the same on every system
<Cam-> >
<Cam-> ?
<AlohaWolf> does anyone know what that means?
<randabis-laptop> there's an extension...tab browser preferences
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> grab that
<randabis-laptop> gosh, please don't flood like that
<HrdwrBoB> Cam-: no
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: is that in warty?
<randabis-laptop> firefox extensions are platform independent
<randabis-laptop> well for the most part anyway
<HrdwrBoB> randabis-laptop: you add them through firefox
<randabis-laptop> yeah I know
<randabis-laptop> that's why I said it's platform independent
<randabis-laptop> geoffj, https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application=firefox
<Faustus> hi
<hypatia> Is anyone able to help me resize a gnome-panel?
<HrdwrBoB> hypatia: in what direction
<hypatia> Silly sounding question... but look at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=1100
<hypatia> HrdwrBoB: I would like it not to be occupying the left third of my screen, as per the screenshot...
<daniels> hypatia: right-click on the panel, choose preferences
<hypatia> daniels: I can't
<hypatia> daniels: the icons are so big they take up the whole panel.
<hypatia> daniels: I left click anywhere, I open an app
<hypatia> daniels: I right-click anywhere, I get the context menu *for the icon*
<Samus_Aran> hi, could anyone help me.  I am wondering if there is a unique way to detect that Ubuntu is the currently running distro.  for example, is there a file like /etc/ubuntu-release or /etc/ubuntu-version, or some unique package manager app, etc. ?
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: heh
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: Gnome ?
<hypatia> (no, I didn't idly resize the panel, my mouse cursor always "goes crazy" on login and just resizes and opens stuff on my behalf.)
<hypatia> yes.
<Samus_Aran> I had major issues trying to fix my Gnome toolbar after the icons went huge
<daniels> hypatia: hm.  even when you right-click on applications, or something?
<Samus_Aran> there was no space left on the toolbar to get the toolbar properties, quite a bad design
<hypatia> daniels: that menu has its own context menu, yes.
<hypatia> daniels: Help, Remove from panel, Lock to panel
<setite> http://www.cs.sunyit.edu/~andrusw/pic/comedy/venki533.jpg
<setite> that is funny!
<daniels> hypatia: worst-case scenario is going into gconf-editor, apps->panel->toplevels->top_panel; change size to 32 and orientation to top
<hypatia> ok
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: I cna't see any tab extension that gives we what I have in galeon. Galeon
<hypatia> daniels: I think I might have to go that way.
<hypatia> daniels: when *every pixel* of a panel is occupied with an icon, it seems like you lose the panel's own context menu.
<hypatia> or rather, the ability to access it.
<daniels> hypatia: right, which is arse
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: galeon's history support works great with tabs. when you clone a tab it clones the history too
<Samus_Aran> setite: in rather poor taste, but funny otherwise
<randabis-laptop> geoffj, did you try tab browser preferences?
<hypatia> daniels: I filed bug 5735 against it.
<hypatia> daniels: I hope seb128 doesn't ignore it, I break gnome every time I touch it.
<randabis-laptop> I don't know about the history cloning, etc...that's never been important to me at all
<lifeless> iz gtk bug
<daniels> hypatia: heh
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: what is tab browser preferences?
<hypatia> s/ignore/close as unreproducible... he never ignores them as such.
<randabis-laptop> geoffj, an extension
<hypatia> daniels: as for this "my mouse cursor goes crazy when I first touch my touchpad" thing, ever heard of that?
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: oh that one; it requires at later version of firefox than is in warty
<hypatia> I mean, sufficiently crazy that I touch it gently with my finger, and suddenly my panel is in the wrong place and six times bigger than it used to be...
<randabis-laptop> geoffj, you can get firefox 1.0 from ubuntu backports
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know if Ubuntu has any unique file, app or directory that can distinguish it from a Debian system ?
<randabis-laptop> ha I was just about to ask Samus :p
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: how does one do that?
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: there seems not to be, it seems to still have /etc/debian_release or whatever its name is :(
<randabis-laptop> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<randabis-laptop> that's for you geoffj
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: probably worthy of a bug report if there isn't anything, because that's something almost every distro has.
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: what about a folder like /var/ubuntu or similar ?
<geoffj> randabis-laptop: cheers
<randabis-laptop> you just have to edit sources.list and do apt-get update
<cutterjohn> YDL still had RH stuff...
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: well, I don't have one on my system anyway.
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: I would rather the part of my script that detects distros not to report it as Debian, as that is a false-positive
<cutterjohn> in a similar fashion as ubuntu wrt debian...
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: does "locate ubuntu" come up with anything ?
<randabis-laptop> yeah, but I don't think it comes up with anything relevent samus
<cutterjohn> samus, unless you want to check for /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-* directories
<randabis-laptop> it comes with several hits
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: that comes up with about a million things because a lot of the files in /var/cache/apt/archive are named *ubuntu.deb
<Stew2> daniels: Okay, I'm getting ready to type that XORG_.... but I'm already root. Do I need the sudo command?
<cutterjohn> samus_aran, I suppose that you could check the source lists for apt...
<randabis-laptop> if you're root you don't need sudo
<heliolith> If I've installed K3B, but am worried after forum reading that it's not safe for my system, can I balk and uninstall??  I've never uninstalled anything so any pointers are appreciated...
<randabis-laptop> sure you can uninstall it
<zenrox> heliolith,  dont k3b works just fine
<randabis-laptop> I don't see what's unsafe about it though?
<heliolith> oh
<daniels> Stew2: nope, don't need sudo
<Stew2> XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Stew2> XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<daniels> correct
<heliolith> I'm just getting some errors, mostly missing icon files... I guess it was someone complaining that they had to re-install ubuntu after it messed something up... I should take it with a grain of salt I suppose... any idea how to kill the icon errors?
<hypatia> is this how you get it to detect a new monitor?
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: well if that is consistant across all Ubuntu systems, then that is just fine.  I can check for the existance of /var/cache/apt/archive/*ubuntu.deb
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: it wouldn't be. Those can be purged with the command "apt-get clean"
<Adrenal> i swear, the day microsoft make a product that doesn't suck is the day they make a vacum cleaner
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<Samus_Aran> Adrenal: lol
<hypatia> and it's possible a fresh CD install doesn't put packages in that cache, although I don't know.
<randabis-laptop> I was just about to say about apt-get clean
<Adrenal> defragging took 2 hours. TWO HOURS PEOPLE
<Adrenal> I AM A BUSY MAN
<cutterjohn> visual studio sucks?
<randabis-laptop> just don't use microsoft :)
<Adrenal> i don't
<Stew2> daniels: It didn't do squat. I did use the shutdown command from a ssh terminal though, just prior. Went into 'single user-mode'. Whatever that is.
<Adrenal> unless i have to
<Adrenal> havn't got ntfs write support to work yet
<Samus_Aran> Adrenal: the only time I use Microsoft products are when I am being paid by the hour.  this works fine for me.
<daniels> Stew2: ah, ok.  run this first:
<Stew2> daniels: I have a shell prompt. I typed the XORG_ stuff in, and it went back to a prompt. no errors.
<daniels> oh
<randabis-laptop> ntfs write support is limited
<daniels> Stew2: yeah, it's designed to say nothing :)
<Adrenal> samus: i've been using ubuntu for ages. I just really, really hate microsoft
<daniels> Stew2: although you might want to do this:
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: what about /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-* ?
<Adrenal> seriously, been like 3 months
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: I'm not sure.
<daniels> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<randabis-laptop> I don't have anything ntfs...no windows
<daniels> then re-run the XORG_...
<cutterjohn> samus_aran: check the source in /etc/apy/sources.list they'll be *.ubuntu.com
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: I guess /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-base would exist on pretty much all ubuntu systems.
<Samus_Aran> hypatia: I can do a combination of checking for those .ubuntu.deb packages, and checking for the docs directories.  if either exists, it will count it as Ubuntu distro
<randabis-laptop> yeah that's an idea
<hypatia> cutterjohn: except when people start using mirrors (as Australians like to do).
<randabis-laptop> haha
<Stew2> daniels: So, what do I do now? I already ran xorgconfig. I couldn't get the mouse right though. I didn't know what the /dev/mouse was supposed to actually be. And then I picked the wrong monitor refresh rate. The only way I could figure out how to get out, was to ssh into the box from my windows box here, and issue a shutdown.
<Samus_Aran> can all of you confirm that you have a user-readable /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-base directory ?
<cutterjohn> ah, forgot about that detail... too bad the mirrors weren't aliased in the DNS...
<hypatia> cutterjohn: well even then you get people using unofficial mirrors
<hypatia> cutterjohn: my house has a private mirror so that we don't have to download every package twice.
<Samus_Aran> are there any config files in /etc with ubuntu in the name ?
<hypatia> that's never going to get a ubuntu.com subdomain :)
<randabis-laptop> I don't have a ubuntu-base directory
<daniels> Stew2: if you reboot now, it should all be OK
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: no.
<heliolith> can anyone suggest fontpack keyterms to search for to get firefox to view pages as they appeared on my windows system?
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: I do think this is worthy of a bug, since most distros have a sort of unique release file in /etc
<randabis-laptop> I think that's because the ubuntu-base directory would be linked to the ubuntu-base meta package
<HrdwrBoB> hypatia: just rsync or nfs /var/cache/apt/archives
<daniels> Stew2: if it's still arse, I'd love to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (it's big -- email preferred), and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cutterjohn> randabis-laptop: you're a special case.  does your reinstalled from cd have one?
<Stew2> daniels okay, i did the md5sum thing, then I re-ran the XORG_ command, now the Ubuntu Configuration screen came up.
<pvh> Oh man, that was an unpleasant no-x-starting experience.
<hypatia> HrdwrBoB: with the mirror already working, why bother? I don't have any personal investment in making sure that ubuntu.com has a match in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stew2> daniels : Sure, if i ever get the box up!
<HrdwrBoB> hypatia: true
<daniels> Stew2: oh, what's the screen saying?
<Samus_Aran> it would be nice to see Ubuntu have an /etc/ubuntu?{release,version}
<cutterjohn> hypatia: private mirror... thats the nice thing about only running one architecture...
<hypatia> Samus_Aran: I'll file the bug,
<randabis-laptop> I think that's because the ubuntu-base directory would be linked to the ubuntu-base meta package
<daniels> Samus_Aran: /etc/lsb-release
<pvh> Word to the wise: if anyone tries to 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86', I recommend they 'dexconf' afterwards.
<Stew2> It's asking me for the video modes you would like the x server to use... "Configuring xserver-xorg" daniels
<Faustus> i did "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom" and a dvd seems less choppy with ogle.  Term latter said, "dropping to single frame dma". Does this mean dma has been disabled?
<Samus_Aran> daniels: that is included in ubuntu, or are you saying it should be ?
<daniels> Samus_Aran: it is included in ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> daniels: what is in the file ?
<daniels> Stew2: hm.  select 1024x768.
<daniels> Samus_Aran: have a look for yourself.  version number, name, everything.
<hypatia> daniels: ah cool, you saved a useless bug :)
<randabis-laptop> DISTRIB_RELEASE=5.04
<randabis-laptop> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hoary
<randabis-laptop> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release) Development Branch"
<Samus_Aran> daniels: I don't have an Ubuntu system.  one part of my system stats scripts detects the distro being used
<randabis-laptop> crap
<randabis-laptop> sorry
<Faustus> man says that the -d option should disable it bu outputs "on" even though it was already on
<NanoTek> Hey
<cutterjohn> daniels: excepting, I think that the lsb-release file will only appear starting with hoary correct?
<geoffj> daniels: lsb depends on lsb-release and lsb is very fundermental hence everyone has /etc/lsb-release
<pvh> Does anyone here have a working dual-head Geforce4 setup?
<Samus_Aran> so all of you have an /etc/lsb-release with a line saying exactly: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<randabis-laptop> I do...a hoary user
<geoffj> pvh: yeah, at work
<randabis-laptop> a warty user needs to check
<cutterjohn> daniels: never, I just noticed that it does exist for warty...
<hypatia> my warty system does not have it.
<HappyFool> mine does
<Samus_Aran> is an ubuntu a toad or something ?
<randabis-laptop> lolz
<zenrox> lol
<cutterjohn> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<cutterjohn> DISTRIB_RELEASE=4.10
<cutterjohn> DISTRIB_CODENAME=warty
<cutterjohn> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu"
<hypatia> It's sort of an odd system though, an upgrade from an old version of sarge
<HappyFool> it's an african word for "humanity" more or less
<zenrox> Samus_Aran,  check out www.ubuntulinux.org
<geoffj> cutterjohn: lsb-release is in warty
<hypatia> ah I get it.
<randabis-laptop> well there you go Samus, a way to identify ubuntu for your script :p
<hypatia> ubuntu-DESKTOP depends on lsb (at least in warty)
<hypatia> ubuntu-BASE does not...
<Samus_Aran> I think I will simply have to check all 5 possible places where ubuntu could be, and if any of the 5 tests match ..
<HappyFool> is /etc/lsb-release an LSB requirement ?
<zenrox> Samus_Aran,  let me know when the script is done
<hypatia> hence, systems with ubuntu-base may not have /etc/lsb-release.
<cutterjohn> good idea...
<hypatia> so it is possible to have an ubuntu system without it.
<cutterjohn> but I think that I saw a message on the developer mailing list of adding lsb-release to base for hoary up...
<hypatia> it's only on hoary that ubuntu-base starts depending on it.
<Samus_Aran> zenrox: I wrote a version 1.x of my system stats script, which was alright, but a bit long.  I am rewriting a 2.x version of it now that is far more compact and also gives out far more relevant info, and it also does not assume you have particular console apps installed
<Samus_Aran> zenrox: all it depends on is Bash, everything else is optional
<randabis-laptop> neat
<Samus_Aran> the benefit being you can run it on stripped down systems and still get a lot of useful info out of it
<randabis-laptop> I'd definitely be interested in it when you release
<Stew2> daniels Workin on it.
<daniels> Stew2: cheers
<Samus_Aran> e.g. it detects things fine on my SmoothWall router distro on a 60MB hard drive
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: so what exactly does this script of yours do?
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: it produces a very compact listing of information about a system
<kakalto> how do I copy ALL of the contents of a directory to another location?
<HappyFool> cp -dpR
<HappyFool> or rsync -a
<kakalto> including all folders, subfolders, files, subfiles, etc.
<kakalto> thanks
<randabis-laptop> man cp is handy
<kakalto> this should take a while
<kakalto> I'm copying about 2.7GB of stuff
<kakalto> if I'm looking through an ntfs drive, are directories starting with "." still hidden?
<HappyFool> i *think* that's a function of the executable (cp, rsync, what-have-you), not the fs. i could be wrong.
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> so, will that command as shown above copy hidden folders?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<daniels> correct
<NanoTek> what is the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: operating system, architecture, distro, kernel and libc version info, guesses at your total physical ram/used ram, total/used swap, uptime in days, user shell, processes/second since boot, load average for 60 seconds, cpu mhz/type/cache/bmips/how many cpus, filesystem types/size, etc.
<daniels> NanoTek: universe : multiverse :: main : restricted
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: you know on a grep -ri ubuntu of /etc/* Mozilla prefs also list ubuntu mozilla-firefox/pref/firefox.js:pref("general.useragent.vendorSub", "0.9.3 (Ubuntu)");  unfortunately the kernel version does not....
<randabis-laptop> universe = free multiverse = nonfree
<NanoTek> ok thx
<NanoTek> so i can find codecs
<NanoTek> etc
<NanoTek> for playing wmv
<kakalto> ohhh codecs
<randabis-laptop> not necessarily
<kakalto> I'm gonna have hell trying to find avi, mpg, rm, etc. etc. etc. codec packs for linux
<randabis-laptop> you can find w32codecs in marillat's repositories
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: why is that ?
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aram: excepting of course firefox will not be installed in a base install, say if ubuntu were being installed to be run as a server...
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: sounds interesting...
<kakalto> Samus_Aran, I'm assuming they're hard to find ;)
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: they're easy to find.  MPlayer's web site has a very complete collection of video codes
<Samus_Aran> *codecs
<NanoTek> randabis, it was just an example (i've compiled mplayer with the ALL packages :) )
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: surely someone has made an Ubuntu package of them
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> kewl
<randabis-laptop> samus they are in marillat's repositories...but those aren't strictly ubuntu...they are actually debian
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: I even install MPlayer on Win32 systems because it can play more formats better than fighting with Win32 native codecs and players
<kakalto> exactly what is Mplayer? who makes it?
<kakalto> mplayer.com?
<NanoTek> hq
<NanoTek> mplayer.hq
<Samus_Aran> www.mplayerhq.hu
<NanoTek> lol
<NanoTek> scuse
<Samus_Aran> NanoTek: close
<Stew2> daniels: Yes, it boots up. But the only screen resolution available is 640x480 x 60hz
<cutterjohn> kakalto: ...and I've installed it on OSX, initially as it was one of the few options for handling DIVX movies... along with vlc...
<NanoTek> i am still sleeping
<NanoTek> :p
<Stew2> kakalto: a hungarian guy started it.
<randabis-laptop> I perfer gxine/totem-xine over mplayer myself
<Stew2> daniels I've got a TNT-2 based card. A diamond V770
<randabis-laptop> w32codecs rawks my socks though
<kakalto> I'm copying approx. 2.7GB of data from one partition of my hard drive to another, and cp doesn't seem to be giving me any progress reports, does anyone have any ideas to how long it will take, and how I can figure out whether or not it's done?
<cutterjohn> kakalto: no progress reports from cp
<cutterjohn> kakalto: or mv, etc
<randabis-laptop> you'll know when it is done when your command prompt comes back
<kakalto> the thing is, sometimes my gentoo installation wouldn't come back,but it was done...
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050115.tar.bz2  << that 13MB archive has codecs for pretty much every common video format out there, usable with MPlayer and Xine
<cutterjohn> are you sure about that? I've never seen the basic file utils hang, ever...
<randabis-laptop> nor have I
<kakalto> it wasn't a util, I don't think
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: cp without -i will not display files
<kakalto> ahk
<Samus_Aran> I mean -v
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: it is a good idea to alias cp and mv to do -iv
<randabis-laptop> yeah verbose
<kakalto> that probably would have been better a few minutes ago
<cutterjohn> you could do a cp- -v in the future, that may provide more feedback...
<randabis-laptop> lol
<Samus_Aran> -i is interactive, meaning it asks for confirmation before overwriting files, -v is verbose, meaning it displays every filename being copied/moved
<cutterjohn> kakalto: by basic file utils, I mean: ls, cp, mv, etc.
<Samus_Aran> I recommend aliasing rm to rm -v, so you can at least see what is being deleted
<cutterjohn> bah
<cutterjohn> just slows it down displaying junk...
<kakalto> cutterjohn, in the gentoo installation, I wasn't using a basic util
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: are you on a 386 with FrameBuffer TTY ?
<kakalto> I was typing commands, of all sorts
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: no, usually I'm killing a few 1000 files
<kakalto> to do with networking
<kakalto> and other stuff
<kakalto> lol
<cutterjohn> kakalto: what were you using?
<kakalto> I was installing
<kakalto> it was a livecd for installation, which booted into a bash-like shell
<kakalto> quite possibly bash, himself
<kakalto> err itself*
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: if you are in a 2D-accellerated X11 server (as almost everyone is), or a regular 80x25 text mode console (as a lot of other people are), or in a accellerated FrameBuffer console (as a few people are), then it won't slow down the rm process at all
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: maybe, maybe not... but I still remember the Sun IPCs and their pseudo text mode... slow as molasses...
<kakalto> crap!
<cutterjohn> kakalto: probably bash, are you sure it wasn't compiling something or other?  (I've never tried gentoo myself....)
<kakalto> I thought it was only 2.7gb
<kakalto> it was over 3gb
<randabis-laptop> hah
<kakalto> and didn't fit on the partition!
<cutterjohn> }:)
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: the hard drive will be the limiting speed factor if you're on a 2D-accellerated text display
<kakalto> does cp copy from a-z?
<kakalto> ??
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: what do you mean ?
<froud> where can I get rc3 hoary from a site in the US?
<kakalto> like, I go "cp -blah /blah/blah/* /blah /blah/
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: probably, but old habits are hard to break, and I really don't care to watch file names scroll by at a rate that would, most likely be too fast to read anyways, and if you goofed, it's usually way too late by then anyways...
<kakalto> does it copy Directory /blah/blah/blahA first, or /blah/blah/blahB?
<randabis-laptop> he means does it copy alphabetically
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: you need cp -a or cp -r to copy directories
<kakalto> -dpR copies everything, doesn't it
<Faustus> does the us mirrors release an ubuntu that is different from non-us versions?
<Samus_Aran> I would imagine it copies in the order of the command line
<Faustus> encryotion?
<Samus_Aran> echo cp -blah /blah/blah/* /blah /blah/
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: use -a
<Faustus> I'd stay away from us mirrors if I could just in case
<kakalto> -a for (A)everything?
<froud> Faustus, not that I know of
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: -a = -dpR
<kakalto> lol
<kakalto> is fdisk installed in gentoo?
<kakalto> *ubuntu
<HappyFool> kakalto: have you read the cp man page? 'man cp'
<kakalto> nope, that's what you guys are for ;)
<froud> Faustus, OK where can I find a UK mirror that has RC3 hoary
<randabis-laptop> I suggested reading man cp like ten minutes ago :p
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: if you goof and end up erasing your root folder, it gives you time to stop it as it is going through /dev
<kakalto> randabis-laptop: Thanks, I'll try it :D
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: or if it is erasing large files, it gives you time to stop it before it deletes many
<kakalto> is fdisk installed in ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: and /etc is after /dev, so that can be quite important if you haven't backed up lately
<Faustus> good question I don't know. Anyone?
<jmhodges> kakalto: do you have a ubuntu system?
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: you must run MFM disks if even a 1G file takes that long to erase
<kakalto> yes, I'm currently on it
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: cfdisk is generally much nicer to use than fdisk
<jmhodges> kakalto: then use synaptic to check :)
<kakalto> ahk
<Faustus> is that the latest hoary you're after?  It is a moving target
<cutterjohn> (of course I'd like to see a 1G+ MFM drive... but...)
<kakalto> synaptic?
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: erasing time depends on the filesystem
<kakalto> so cfdisk is installed?
<nevyn> is there a standard keybinding to change desktop in metacity?
<Faustus> ah you're after the iso
<HappyFool> kakalto: try "which <command-name>" to see if that command is in the path
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: according to my understanding its just a matter of delinking from the directory structure plus whatever free marking of sectors/blocks is required...
<Faustus> hold on I'll try to get a link
<jmhodges> kakalto: look under Computer and then some sub-menu there.. synaptic is a nice gui pkg management thing for debian and ubuntu
<froud> Faustus, yes ISO
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: if you have 1KB blocks, that involves blanking 1,048,576 inodes/allocation blocks/whatever they are called in the current filesystem
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: and on top of this if you rm -rf / as root or sudo, you'd most likely be better off re-installing + backup restore even assuming you still had a semi working system left
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: not everyone backs up regularly, and if you can stop it while it is going through the thousands of files in /dev, you save your /etc folder where most of your critical config files are
<kakalto> cfdisk is hard!
<froud> Faustus, what about http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/sounder-test/current/
<kakalto> fdisk is much easier
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: you gotta be kidding
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: perhaps you're thinking of MS-DOS FDISK ?
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: assuming that you don't back up everything regulary, /etc is not big enough that you should be able to backup several archived/compressed copies to a couple of other machines at minimum after every change, or even better cvs it
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: in fact it should be a cron housekeeping job
<Faustus> sorry I was thinking debian.  There was a link for sarge that I must have been thinking about.  Last I heard the hoary cd did not boot
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: again, *most people* don't bother to back up their files.  anyhow, if you like to be in the dark about what files are being deleted, that is perfectly fine
<cutterjohn> daily
<kakalto> Samus_Aran, neither seem good :(
<Faustus> so why not just upgrade warty to hoary?
<Samus_Aran> kakalto: cfdisk is very straight-forward to use.  if you would like help, ask questions
<kakalto> actually
<kakalto> all I need to do is change the filesystems on 2 different drives
<kakalto> how can I do this?>
<cutterjohn> Samus_Aran: well, people who don't backup aren't exactly the type of people I'd like to try to support to restore a partially hosed system to functionality without except by fresh re-installation
<Buuyo^> I'm trying to configure a bridge to get one IP from dhcp, and one static. http://www.pastebin.com/231990 When I run ifup br0:1 after an ifup br0 I get a peculiar error: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device br0:1 ; Operation not supported.
<froud> Faustus, documentation
<Faustus> ? you want to know how to upgrade?
<chrismurf> under hoary - what is the right way to edit the contents of the "Applications" menu?  Applications:/// doesn't seem to work...
<Buuyo^> Am I missing something? eth0 is an ethernet nic
<Buuyo^> and br0 is a bridge device
<froud> Faustus, no, that I can do
<Buuyo^> br0:1 should also be a bridge device, no?
<HappyFool> kakalto: 'man mkfs'
<Buuyo^> And if so, why is ifup apparently treating it like a wireless device/
<Faustus> oh you want to document hoary got it
<Samus_Aran> cutterjohn: if you have an intact /etc, you can at least save your system configuration for after the reinstall.  I wasn't saying not to reinstall
<Faustus> did you go to the donload sites and search the mirrors?
<kakalto> cfdisk is being silly to me
<kakalto> it says it can't write the partition table
<kakalto> "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed. Reboot to update table."
<kakalto> oh
<kakalto> bye
<randabis-laptop> is there a web-based browseable list of available ubuntu packages?
<Stew2> Does anyone have a comment? I've got ubuntu upgraded. Synptic failed. I ran apt-get. I think xfree86 has switched to xorg. I'm running hoary. I'm limited to 640x480 x 60 hz
<chrismurf> what is applications:/// called in hoary.
<randabis-laptop> probably your xorg.conf
<Faustus> froud:
<Samus_Aran> goodnight all
<froud> mdz, once I have array-3 where do I do upgrades from
<Faustus> still there?
<mdz> chrismurf: there is no facility to edit the Applications menu in hoary
<mdz> froud: the system checks for updates automatically, once per day
<chrismurf> mdz: oh - so you just have to edit the things by hand???
<froud> Faustus, mdz has given me some directions here
<subterrific> mdz: why not? what happened to the edit menu item?
<mdz> froud: you'll see an icon appear in the notification area (near top-right) if there are updates available
<mdz> froud: then you click on it, and that starts the upgrade process
<Faustus> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/cdimage/weekly-dvd/current/
<froud> mdz ok something like YasT Online Update
<froud> mdz, do I use the default location or is there another
<mdz> subterrific: the GNOME menu system changed, and there isn't a menu editing facility for the new system
<chrismurf> mdz: Why is that?  It was clunky enough before, but having a uri was better than nothing...
<subterrific> mdz: gotcha
<mdz> froud: you use the default, unless you have a problem with it
<Faustus> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<groklem> anyone had any success w/ ndiswrapper? had it working under fedora
<froud> mdz, Faustus OK thanks
<groklem> installed ndiswrapper-utils
<nevyn> keybinding for changing desktops??
<randabis-laptop> so there's NO way at add menu entries in hoary?
<chrismurf> randabis-laptop: apparently not
<chrismurf> other than editing the text files, which I now cannot find
<mdz> of course there is; otherwise there would be none there :-)
<Get> Hi! Now I've installed ubuntu, but I haven't set any rootpassword, how to set it?
<mdz> but I suppose you would need to create a .desktop file
<mdz> Get: this is answered in the FAQ
<subterrific> Get: you don't need a root password, you can use sudo to do everything
<nevyn> Get: you don't...
<randabis-laptop> a .desktop file in /home?
<chrismurf> there is stuff in .gnome2/vfolders which should allow me to add it for just me
<chrismurf> now I'm trying to find the place to add for all useres
<mdz> Stew2: how long ago did this happen?  a bug like that was fixed in hoary recently
<subterrific> read up on the freedesktop.org standard for menus
<subterrific> thats what gnome uses now
<chrismurf> tnx subt - will do
<chrismurf> is an editor coming anytime soon?
<chrismurf> that you know of?
<subterrific> probably, i'm pretty sure they already have python libraries to edit the files
<mdz> chrismurf, anyone else wondering about menu editing: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5471
<chrismurf> okay - that's promising
<chrismurf> randabis-laptop, http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-0.9.html
<Get> mdz: k, thx
<randabis-laptop> I'm reading it
<Stew2> mdz this was within the last 12 hours. I ran synaptic, it closed suddenly while updating, after it had downloaded hundreds of megabytes of data. When I tried to close and reopen X, it wouldn't restart. So I ran apt-get and it didn't do very much, save tell me it was not installing xorg xserver core. So I told it to explicitly. I reconfigured X with what people on this channel told me to do. It's up and running, only at 640x480 60hz.
<randabis-laptop> gah this is kinda blegh
<chrismurf> mdz: Thank you (though that bug makes me sad :-) )
<daniels> mdz: stunningly, Stew2 has a recent monitor that doesn't do DDC
* daniels was floored.
<nevyn> hrm
<subterrific> woah
<subterrific> what monitor?
<Stew2> daniels: Yup. I would think it would. Let me look on the back. These micron monitors are re-branded.
<daniels> subterrific: some form of LCD
<Get> eeh, when I try to run any sys config program in gnome with requies root access I got this error: Failed to run users-admin as user root:
<Get>  Child terminated with 1 status
<Stew2> Micron LM-1764
<pw> Wow. ubuntu installs an awful lot of Python stuff.
<Get> nm
* pw debfosters it all away.
<subterrific> mdz: what were you and froud talking about that adds a notification icon for updates?
<Stew2> 17 in. ADI MicronScan LM1764 17VX Monitor w/ Micron Logo (MNN001024)
<cutterjohn> ubuntu has an apparent affinity for python, other than its horrid whitespace delimitation its not bad
<cutterjohn> ...and not nearly as obscufatable as perl...
<subterrific> making code readable is horrid
<daniels> Stew2: oh, adi.
<cutterjohn> yes, shades of FORTRAN regardless of what drivel the python people say...
<daniels> Stew2: although my old ADI CRT I never use does DDC
<Stew2> Lookin it up.
<geoffj> ruby would have been a nicer chooice rather than python; so I think :)
<subterrific> anyone have array-3 installed? apparently it installs an applet that notifies you of updates?
<cutterjohn> yes, but slower...
<subterrific> ruby's stdlib isn't nearly as complete
<cutterjohn> lua have been nice too, but its not really usable for anything largish...
<kakalto> do I have to "mkfs" to my fat32 partition?
<geoffj> I'm a ruby zealot, from a programming point-of-view it is heaven
<QT> hi
<subterrific> i've read a lot about it in the past, but something always turns me off about it
<cutterjohn> I'm a whatever scripting language that is NOT a functional based language and NOT whitespace delimited type of scripter...
<QT> is it possible to install ubuntu without CD-DVD drive?
<cutterjohn> (...and not easily obfuscated...)
<subterrific> i think complaining about whitespace is ridiculous, have you even tried to use python?
<geoffj> cutterjohn: IOW; not perl or python :)
<kakalto> do I have to "mkfs" to my fat32 partition?
<cutterjohn> yes spacing all the way across the screen woohoo
<subterrific> see, you're just being silly
<cutterjohn> geoffj: yes
<geoffj> subterrific: white matters a lot when you paste code samples and the indenting get screwed
<kakalto> anyone?
<subterrific> geoffj: which is why you use a sane editor
<QT> i have a laptop with a broken DVD drive, but have an old linux on there. can i somehow install ubuntu on that brick?
<cutterjohn> or a prettifier
<subterrific> white space matters a lot more when you're reading other peoples code
<QT> kakalto: did you create that partition right now? does it contain data?
<subterrific> and that is what makes python a joy to use
<geoffj> subterrific: try just using gaim or something, or work with people using different editors with diff length for tab
<cutterjohn> sure...
<subterrific> you can read anyones code
<subterrific> because everyone's code is formatted the same
<kakalto> QT: I just created it, it has no data
<kakalto> but there is no mkfs far
<kakalto> *fat
<cutterjohn> really, I can read anyone C, C++, Pascal, Delphi, etc ad nauseum just fine
<kakalto> or fat32
<subterrific> geoffj: thats what web pastebins are for
<cutterjohn> whitespace does NOT help me
<QT> kakalto: then install it! dosfstools or so is the package called
<geoffj> subterrific: In emacs I just grab any code, hit a key and it is formatted (except for python)
<subterrific> geoffj: and all good editors handle different tab lengths
<subterrific> geoffj: emacs does that for python too
<subterrific> geoffj: so does vim
<geoffj> subterrific: but not when many standards are used
<kakalto> QT, does it come with ubuntu?
<kakalto> or do I have to apt-get it or something
<subterrific> geoffj: there is even a built in module in python to fix that problem
<QT> kakalto: don't know
<kakalto> I do
<kakalto> just found out
<kakalto> :)
<kakalto> sadly I have to download it
<geoffj> subterrific: sounds interesting, I can't see how it works but I've only spent about a day with python.
<cutterjohn> geoffj: I've spent longer than that with it because some things Im interested in insist on using, and I still HATE the white space delimitation, and do NOT find it helpful
<kakalto> how can I get a package?
<subterrific> cutterjohn: whitespacedoeshelpyouithelpseveryoneandifyoudontthinksothenyoushouldremoveyourspacebarandtypeeverythinglikethisbecauseitwouldbereallyeasyforyoutoreadright
<melazyboy2> ...
<cutterjohn> subterrific: lets not go overboard, specifically white space and statement delimitation
<melazyboy2> can anyone more 13
<melazyboy2> be more 13*
<geoffj> subterrific: I think cutterjohn means as a scoping delimiter
<kakalto> how can I get a package, if it's not listed under my package manager?
<kakalto> I want dosfstools
<cutterjohn> geoffj: I meant for whatever sort of delimitation that python uses it for, which is pretty much everything
<subterrific> i'm just making the point that whitespace is useful for reading, be it code or anything else
<kakalto> wow
<kakalto> my APT has Super Cow Powers
<cutterjohn> yes its useful for reading, but not when used in excess
<pvh> Where can I get codecs for Ubuntu?
<stuNNed> subterrific, whitespace can get in the way for text files, no?
<cutterjohn> e.g. python
<cutterjohn> e.g. FORTRAN
<daniels> ok, I think the language flamewar is now well and truly offtopic
<stuNNed> lol
<stuNNed> african!
<subterrific> pvh: that is answered in the FAQ
<jmhodges> offtopic sounds more than right
<geoffj> subterrific: what about the following: "def foo:\nx=1\nx=2" how can emacs indent that?
<stuNNed> daniels, hi, is it true some of the cd's shipped were burnt badly?
<Stew2> Can anyone explain the following and how to fix it? http://pastebin.com/232000
<pvh> subterrific: Thanks.
<jmhodges> Stew2: thats not an issue
<cutterjohn> geoffj: you can get emacs(or even vim for that matter or most other text editors) to reformat just about anything to anything that you might want...
<jmhodges> Stew2: its just saying that that repo does not have a gpg key that you can reach
<Stew2> jmhodges Just ignore the error then, apt-get will still work?
<jmhodges> Stew2: don't worry about it, its just a warning.
<jmhodges> Stew2: exactly
<subterrific> geoffj: it can't, that isn't valid python. what it can do is take valid python and reformat it all to match one standard
<cutterjohn> (or preprocess with prettifiers, tr, perl, awk, sed, whatever)
<jmhodges> geoffj: he means that foo should have () between foo and :
<kakalto> could geoffj and subterrific please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss non-ubuntu topics.
<geoffj> cutterjohn: I mean if x=1 is indented but x=2 is not you get a different program than if x=2 is indented. Hence emacs can't indent that automatically for you but subterrific said it could (so I interpreted)
<jmhodges> ok, you know what yeah
<jmhodges> thats exactly right
<jmhodges> geoffj: subterrific: off you go :)
<cutterjohn> geoffj: I see what you're really getting at, I wasn't paying attention, but yes you could still do it, but it would have to be case-by-case
<cutterjohn> geoffj: and would be non-deterministic
<Stew2> How often is hoary being updated? It seems constant.
<jmhodges> Stew2: yep, its the unstable branch
<cutterjohn> geoffj: and I think that we were declared offtopic anyways
<jmhodges> its where all the neat, new toys are
<geoffj> cutterjohn: I think so :)
<jmhodges> Stew2: warty remains mostly stable, witha  few necessary updates once in a while
<cutterjohn> geoffj: maybe we should insist on rewriting everything in Ada?
<jmhodges> Stew2: hoary will eat your soul..
<jmhodges> but who needs it?
<geoffj> cutterjohn: lol
<Stew2> well, it looks like things are back to normalish. I'll leave this session of xchat and move back to the ubuntu machine.
<kakalto> could someone please tell me how to make a partition fat32 under ubuntu?
<Stew2> jmhodges it hasn't yet. give it time.
<jmhodges> hehe
<Stew2> exit
<cutterjohn> geoffj: then we could maybe get DARPA funding...
<kakalto> the partition is currently not fat32, so windows likely won't recognize it
<kakalto> not that I would know what app to use under win
<kakalto> ...
<kakalto> anyone?
<daniels> stuNNed: er, I don't know.  first I've heard of it.  and bear in mind they were pressed, not burned.
<pvh> subterrific: The faq was a little light on detail and didn't answer my specific question about getting MP3s to work in Rhythm-Box.
<melazyboy2> kakalto: Do you need to retain data?
<subterrific> pvh: you need the gstreamer-mad plugin
<melazyboy2> kakalto: Or can you lose the data in the space you want to partition
<kakalto> yes
<kakalto> I have made the partition
<stuNNed> daniels, k thanks cuz dr so and so at uni tried the livecd on her compaq laptop and once got past grub black screen
<kakalto> but I want it to be fat32
<kakalto> so that both win and linux can access it
<melazyboy2> kakalto: use cfdisk
<randabis-laptop> hmmm captive-ntfs...
<kakalto> that doesn't put a filesystem onto the partition
<kakalto> cfdisk partitions it.
<pvh> subterrific: I must need to enable Universal in SPM...
<daniels> stuNNed: it could be that Linux just has trouble with her laptop
<kakalto> you tell cfdisk "linux.", then you need to do "mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda*"
<kakalto> with the star as the proper no.
<kakalto> when you tell cfdisk "fat32.", then you need to make give it the filesystem
<stuNNed> daniels, it's a new compaq, i haven't searched on the net for it, really haven't had the time but she said the cd might be bad and test it on another machine which i didn't have time to do, sorry :(
<kakalto> but I don't trust the windows formatter
<stuNNed> daniels, being beginning of the semester been busy building labs
<Stew2> It seems my monitor does not support DDC. That grail scene from indian jones Choosen -Poorly-. At least, I don't have to die.
<kakalto> I suppose I'll just have to
<kakalto> I can't see anything on the net
<subterrific> pvh: yup
<Stew2> The monitor is flickering, tho.
<pvh> subterrific: And there she is. Thanks!
<Stew2> How do I set the refresh rates, what file do I edit?
<kakalto> x11-config?
<Stew2> it's xorg now instead of xfree86, I think... Does that make any difference in the config file name?
<melazyboy2> Stew2: yes
<kakalto> I'm not sure exactly where it is, and x11 is xorg
<melazyboy2> Stew2: XFree86-4 = xorg.conf
<stuNNed> x11ewlios
<Stew2> melazyboy2 Is there an app I can run to go through the display setup process. Everything else is working so far.
<Stew2> Hoary is neat.
<melazyboy2> Stew2: Just copy the numbers off the back of your montier put them in the Horiz and Vert refresh rates in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tuxJr_14> hi
<kakalto> could someone please link me up with a general linux forum, the bigger the better?
<Stew2> thks
<zeedo> www,linuxquestions.org
<kakalto> thanks
<zeedo> kakalto: ^ pretty much the biggest generic one I beleive
<zeedo> np :)
<pvh> subterrific: Again, thanks for your advice.
<melazyboy2> Stew2: additionally you can go Desktop->Administration->Screen Resolution in Gnome
<Stew2> melazyboy2 the only choice is 60 hz
<melazyboy2> Stew2: Ah just edit xorg.conf then its not hard
<daniels> melazyboy2: (fwiw, i've fixed the bug already)
<daniels> Stew2: if you run XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes XORG_SYNC_RANGES=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, it will do that for you
<melazyboy2> daniels: What bug are you referring too?
<Stew2> daniels It's not a DCC monitor, member?
<daniels> melazyboy2: basically, at the moment, it won't write out sync ranges if the monitor doesn't do DDC properly
<daniels> i've fixed that locally yesterday
<Stew2> I got the xorg.conf file open. I'm in the right section. I've just got to pull up the website with the info. I don't think the back of the monitor has it.
<daniels> Stew2: yah, but XORG_SYNC_RANGES=yes tells it to write out sync ranges it works out itself
<Stew2> permenant pen out to fix it!
<rython> hi
<Stew2> daniels I did run that command earlier.
<daniels> oh, wack
<Stew2> ADI MicroScan 5V
<Stew2> yeah, you get some sleep and then a nice massage ;)
<kakalto> stew2, search on the internet for your monitor specs if you don't have them
<tim> can anyone tell me how to see my bios manufacturer and version without rebooting?
<kakalto> tim: can anyone tell me how to see whether my car needs washing without going into the garage?
<randabis-laptop> telescope!
<tim> kakalto: heehee hmmm ok... thought there might be a way to find it in /proc or something
<tim> kakalto: since I would have thought the kernel would know that info
<kakalto> tim, possibly, but... I don't really know
<kakalto> I wouldn't expect so
<kakalto> tim, have you ever seen what version of bios you have from any other OS?
<randabis-laptop> I have :p
<kakalto> do tell
<randabis-laptop> abit's flash utility
<randabis-laptop> in windows
<tim> kakalto: no, I haven't.  But I kind of figured that if the linux kernel is deciding not to load APCI support because it reckons my bios is too old, it might have the info swhere
<randabis-laptop> called flashmenu I think
<kakalto> I hate bios problems
<kakalto> they're evil
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<randabis-laptop> that's an idea...
<randabis-laptop> run flashmenu in wine...heh
* tim thinks rebooting will be easier :-)
<davepet> Prolly won't work unless you have an abit board anyway
<davepet> I don't *think* it's the kernel making the decision, in any event, most likely the install routine did that.
<tim> davepet: so even if I find an update for the bios, it might not be checking each time?
<davepet> bios runs b4 the os even sees the light of day
<melazyboy2> Is there anyway to make console fonts, not term fonts smaller?
<davepet> it tells your machine how to find the HD where the MDR is
<davepet> MBR, sorry
<tim> I did find a utility called biosdecode but it doesn't really seem to have the info I want
<daniels> tim: try sudo dmidecode
<Cappe_Ubuntu> ciao
<tim> daniels: that command doesn't exist on my system
<daniels> tim: sudo apt-get install dmidecode
<daniels> it should be installed on any Ubuntu system, though
<daniels>         BIOS Information
<daniels>                 Vendor: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
<daniels>                 Version: 6.00 PG
<daniels>                 Release Date: 09/09/2002
<daniels> [...] 
<Cappe_Ubuntu> do you know url of irc ubuntu italian channel?
<daniels> #ubuntu-it
<tim> daniels: Actually does exist, I misread what you typed. Great, that's what I was looking for
<tim>     BIOS Information
<tim>                 Vendor: Dell Computer Corporation
<tim>                 Version: A02
<tim>                 Release Date: 11/30/2000
<tim>                 Address: 0xF0000
<tim>                 Runtime Size: 64 kB
<tim>                 ROM Size: 512 kB
<tim>                 Characteristics:
<tim> sorry to dump into the channel, it was more than I thought
<davepet> It's highly likely there is a newer bios fr that machine
<Cappe_Ubuntu> thanks
<spiral> hi
<davepet> This Dell Lattitude CPiA 366XT is on bios version A15
<kakalto> what is the ubuntu text-based editor?
<kakalto> not gedit, but...
<kakalto> ?
<melazyboy2> kakalto: its horrid, use gvim =D
<subterrific> kakalto: nano and vim are installed by defualt i think
<kakalto> kewl.
<melazyboy2> so is gnome-emacs
<subterrific> kakalto: if you don't know vi, i recommend nano
<kakalto> nano is my favourite
<kakalto> I used it when installing gentoo
<subterrific> melazyboy2: gnome-emacs is definitely not installed by default
<kakalto> isn't emacs native to kde?
<daniels> er, no
<daniels> emacs predates kde by about ... ten years, I think
<subterrific> in fact, what is gnome-emacs?
<daniels> emacs with a gtk/gnome frontend
<subterrific> don't see a package for it
<kakalto> what is emacs native to?
<subterrific> i thought there was only xemacs and emacs
<kakalto> there's winemacs
<subterrific> kakalto: the console
<kakalto> win-emacs
<kakalto> not wine-macs
<kakalto> :P
<daniels> i think emacs even predates x
<subterrific> pretty sure it does
<kakalto> well, I'm gonna hit the sack
<kakalto> g'night all
<daniels> iirc emacs is ~1983; x11r1 came out in 1986
<davepet> I hate to interupt this text editor discussion ;o) but anyone know how long the cd's are taking these days? I ordered at the end of Nov & still waiting
<daniels> davepet: it depends -- they get sent out in batches
<davej> hello all
<daniels> davepet: i believe the next batch is due to be sent out in a couple of weeks
<davej> I downloaded the ISO and burned to a CD-R
<davepet> 28.8 here, dl is not viable
<davej> oh, sorry
<davej> can a friend download?
<davepet> me too
<davepet> it's complicated
<davepet> but possible
<davej> what city are you in?
<neofeed> is there a graphical tool to configure cron?
<davepet> I'm out in the boonies
<davepet> no city w/in0 mile
<davepet> 40 miles
<frop> hallo
<davej> Then if someone burned a CD-R and mail that would solve the problem
<davej> hello frop
<frop> i've some problems installing ubuntu on a p200
<davepet> I figured the cd offer was better than talking a win user into doing the DL ;o)
<frop> debian/ubuntu installer locks itself at 33%
<frop> of the base system
<davej> frop did you try the diag option?
<frop> ?
<frop> expert mode?
<davej> that worked for me on the liveCD boot, it is the last menu choice in 4.10 liveCD
<frop> davej tell me...
<frop> please...
<frop> mmm
<frop> no
<frop> i've neither see it
<davej> When booting the LiveCD 4.10 the last choice on the menu is Diagnostic ... that work on a problem system for me
<frop> another time on "Installing core packages..."
<frop> ...and i'm installing 5.xx
<frop> i had this problem on other old hw too
<frop> davej trying now
<davej> hello zer0
<davepet> davej: yes, if someone could burn & mail, problem solved...the officia cd's could then *all* be given away when they get here
<davepet> I'm in between Saramento. Ca & Reno, Nv, if anyone is offering....
<zer0`> hi davej
<davej> hello
<davej> davepet: address?
<davej> PO Box maybe?
<davepet> PO Box 97 Emigrant Gap, Ca 95715
<davepet> Yeah I *know* I shouldn't post that ;o)
<davej> :-)
<davepet> he he
<davepet> Junk mail makes good fire starter
<davej> or padding
<davepet> I figure I burn a 1/2 cord a year
<davej> PO BOX 97, EMIGRANT GAP CA, 95715-0097
<davepet> ?? looks right to me
<davej> burning now... sending from Campbell, CA
<davej> how much postage does a CD-R need?
<davepet> Thank you, I've been saving a place for Ubuntu since I ordered it
<davej> it works well on my laptop and desktop,  oh, I just have the LiveCD 4.10 not the install version :-)
<davepet> No Idea, let me know & I'll send it back to you, plus a little for the effort & mat'l
<randabis-laptop> dang apple's stock is up 213%
<davej> iPods and minimacs
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<randabis-laptop> I'd like to have a mac mini myself :)
<frop> very beauty a macmini...
<davej> davepet: are you needing LiveCD or Install CD?
<tim> once you start thinking about all the stuff you'd want like superdriver, bluetooth, wireless keyboard and mouse (to keep the level of style) it gets expensive...
<xukun> crimsun, do you think you could make the time to help me with my nvidia card?
<frop> tim: sure...
<frop> like 1000
<frop> btw...it's 16.5x16.5x5
<zoyd> hi
<tim> frop: so it's low satisfaction because if you buy the base model you will want the extra stuff, but if you get it you didn't get a budget system anymore :( ;-)
<frop> tim: btw...it so sweety
<frop> :)
<frop> ...and with a good lcd...
<frop> wow
<frop> my next desktop...when i'll have money
<tim> frop: What OS would you run?
<davepet> davej:I'll take either, but I want to install, eventally. Everything I hear tells me Ubuntu is going to knock my socks off.
<frop> tim: where?
<frop> on a macmini?
<frop> :)
<tim> yes
<frop> osx
<frop> what a question!!
<davej> davepet: Linspire is nice too, but not free like Ubuntu
<Nap> hello
<tim> frop: Would be a great environment, but something in my always rebels against the idea of going proprietry.
<randabis-laptop> I would get the 599 model
<frop> tim: eheh
<tim> and then I think, well if I'm running linux, mayas well just go x86 for cheaper hardware
<rovragge> I want to stay with ubuntu with my current packages but use debian sid for everything not already installed from hoary. I started with debian sid and added some hoary pkgs. Those work fine. Now I want to revert to sid for the rest. How?
<frop> sure...installing ubuntu on a p200
<xukun> crimsun, are you in?
<davej> hello Nap
<zoyd> i just finished installing ... it doesn't seem to have asked for a root password
<randabis-laptop> root is disabled
<Nap> how can I report a bug for hoary ?
<zoyd> oh
<Nap> on bugzilla there are only warty packages
<davepet> davej: I've heard...I've been using Xandros for 2 years now, actually...looking for a bit more control over my desktop & better performance on my old HW
<zoyd> randabis-laptop: how do i login as root?
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu uses the sudo system rather than a traditional root account
<zoyd> oh
<randabis-laptop> you can enable root if you wish though
<zoyd> 'sudo root'?
<randabis-laptop> sudo passwd root actually
<xukun> zoyd, dont unable it. U just dont need it
<randabis-laptop> after root is given a password things like su - work etc
<davej> I bought a server from SC420 small business server from Dell, 2.5Ghz Celeron, 80GB SATA HDD and 512MB Ram for $229 at the end
<zoyd> ok, how do i use as a sudo user?
<davej> of last year
<tim> zoyd: say you want to run a command as root, you do sudo <command>
<davej> but now its back to 375 for a P4
<tim> zoyd: then it will ask for a passwd, put your passwd in
<xukun> that would be just your normal user passwd
<zoyd> ok, done.
<zoyd> cool
<Nermal> helloo..
<Nermal> just upgraded to hoary
<randabis-laptop> if you get annoyed with typing sudo over and over again, you can also open a root terminal
<Nermal>  upgraded 844 packages, fell asleep during the config, battery died sometime in the night, and everything is upgraded and working perfectly
<randabis-laptop> it's in system tools
<Nermal> I'm well impressed :)
<randabis-laptop> cool
<stuNNed> is it normal to use more swap than memory?
<frop> davej: there's no Diagnostic on my menu
<randabis-laptop> I use a lot more memory than swap
<xukun> stuNNed, sure
<frop> ...only a CD check integrity
<stuNNed> xukun, using like over 300mb out of over 400mb of swap and only 300mb of memory, that's ok?
<zoyd> to get a exported X app on this ubuntu box ... should i remove "-nolisten tcp" from where X is started?
<subterrific> zoyd: you run the X server on the machine you want to see the app on
<Nermal> just use ssh -X ? :)
<xukun> stuNNed, that is ok if you can miss it
<stuNNed> xukun, is there any way to flush the swap partition besides rebooting?
<zoyd> i'll try
<davepet> stuNNed:how mch RAM do you have?
<stuNNed> davej, 1024
<frop> so...no...it's not normale
<frop> :)
<stuNNed> really?
<frop> well...before using swap...it should use your free RAM
<ajmitch> stuNNed: my box with 1GB RAM can easily use that much swap
<stuNNed> 341mem used/307swap used
<stuNNed> ajmitch, k
<ajmitch> because a lot of that RAM will be used for cache & buffers
<ajmitch> and this can be tuned :)
<xukun> stuNNed, sorry dont know that
<davepet> stuNNed: Linux tends to use up all the ram FIRST, B4 using swap
<subterrific> stuNNed: where are you getting those stats?
<stuNNed> ajmitch, doesn't look like alot of cache is being used at this point '61% is in use of which 21% is cache'
<stuNNed> subterrific, applets and system monitor
<zoyd> subterrific: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<frop> stuNNed: try top on a console
<frop> Mem:    385892k total,   382464k used,     3428k free,      964k buffers
<frop> Swap:   374968k total,    12172k used,   362796k free,   200700k cached
<davej> im back
<stuNNed> frop, k
<subterrific> stuNNed: btw that can be normal
<frop> btw...apllets should be right
<subterrific> stuNNed: it depends on what you have running
<stuNNed> Mem:    906736k total,   539584k used,   367152k free,     6928k buffers
<stuNNed> Swap:   500428k total,   296992k used,   203436k free,   191420k cached
<stuNNed> subterrific, i got lots of stuff open
<subterrific> stuNNed: the linux kernel does a really good job handling swap and memory
<subterrific> stuNNed: basically, you don't need to worry about it
<subterrific> :)
<stuNNed> k thnx
<stuNNed> :)
<ajmitch> subterrific: although I can easily fill both ram & swap here :)
<zoyd> later
<stuNNed> most of swap is cache :D
* stuNNed loves cache
<davepet> stuNNed: Sorry, but something's wrong if it's not using all your RAM b4 sing swap
<subterrific> davepet: no it isn't
<Soulstorm> I need someone to help me - I have trouble getting the nvidia drivers to work
<Soulstorm> more spesifically nvidia-glx
<davepet> Well, it always works that way here
<subterrific> davepet: if you're using linux, it doesn't
<Soulstorm> anybody done it before?
<scylax> hi
<scylax> anyone here uses the eagle-usb driver ?
<xukun> I,m doomed to use the nv module for my hoary laptop, becouse apt-get install nvidia-glx installs the 6629 driver which dont work for me, the 6111 always worked fine for me
<frop> grrr...it's not working!!!
<Soulstorm> xukun: apt-get says the nvidia-glx package has been removed or something...
<Soulstorm> apt-cache sees it, but when I try to install...nothing
<subterrific> davepet: some things get swapped just because they aren't being used, in anticipation of possibly needing that space for something new
<davepet> I\well, some don't consider Xandros Linux ;o), but yeah whenever I bother to check, RAM is maxed out & swap is almost empty.
<davepet> mIGHT JUST BE MY USEAGE PATTERNS, THOUGH
<davepet> Soryy, cap lock
<ephemeral> is 4.10 the latest ver?
<xukun> Soulstorm, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<davepet> Sheech  *hate* laptop keyboards....
<xukun> ephemeral, yes
<Soulstorm> how do i dl new packages
<ephemeral> whats the Hoary Array CD? is that for clusters?
<xukun> like what?
<subterrific> Soulstorm: Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic
<subterrific> ephemeral: that is a new beta
<subterrific> ephemeral: not recommended for general use yet
<ephemeral> ah ok
<Soulstorm> subterrific: can I get new packages from ubuntu.org using the package manager?
<ephemeral> soulstorm, u need to use the Synaptic tool
<subterrific> subterrific: yes, Synaptic is the tool to do it
<subterrific> err Soulstorm
<ephemeral> btw, is Ubuntu considering multiple WMs in the future?
<Soulstorm> xukun:derick@stoomtrein:~ $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Soulstorm> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Soulstorm> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Soulstorm> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Soulstorm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Soulstorm> is only available from another source
<Soulstorm> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<Soulstorm> derick@stoomtrein:
<subterrific> Soulstorm: apt-get update ?
<Soulstorm> subterrific: synaptic - I don't have any trouble getting the packages off the cd
<Soulstorm> synaptic: but nothing off the web
<xukun> Soulstorm, yes do that first
<Soulstorm> subterrific: is there an option I am overlooking?
<subterrific> Soulstorm: sounds like you need to refresh the list of packages
<davej> davepet: you LiveCD CD-R is in the mailbox
<davej> your...
<subterrific> Soulstorm: you can do it with apt-get update or the refresh button in synaptic
<davepet> Thanks davej
<subterrific> Soulstorm: you can also edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use the gui editor in synaptic to add/enable/disable repositories
<davepet> been wau\iting a while to give it a try
<davej> I know how it feels when you want to try something and you have to wait forever ...
<xukun> Soulstorm, maybe you should add  multiverse
<davej> good night all! have to get up early :-)
<davepet> gniite davej
<davepet> & thanks
<xukun> davej, n8
<davej> Stunned: you asked my about how much memory I was using in PC for Ubutu  512MB
<Soulstorm> xukun: yes!!!!! that is what i want to do - now how do I add universe / multiverse
<davej> thanks
<stuNNed> davej, k thanks, was wondering if way to flush swap partition but i'm not worried about it, i do have alot of stuff open :)
<xukun> Soulstorm, sudo synaptic
<xukun> from console
<davej> ur welcome
<davej> StuNNed
<xukun> then go to Settings > Repositories
<stuNNed> davej, running warty or hoary
<stuNNed> ?
<davej> warty
<davej> public PC I setup
<pw> Hmm.
<pw> How can I restore the default set of desktop icons?
<t325> in themes normally (if you run gnome)
<xukun> Soulstorm, are you with me?
<Soulstorm> xukon: then what? - I'm with you...
<sabdfl> hi all
<stuNNed> hi sabdfl
<sabdfl> anybody know how to tell the screensaver to chill out when using a box remotely?
<sabdfl> mark@flash:~$ xscreensaver-command -restart
<sabdfl> xscreensaver-command: warning: $DISPLAY is not set: defaulting to ":0.0".
<sabdfl> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<sabdfl> Xlib: No protocol specified
<sabdfl> xscreensaver-command: can't open display :0.0
<sabdfl> ?
<housetier> set the DISPLAY variable
<xukun> anybody knows aptitude well?
<sabdfl> housetier: to?
<sabdfl> xukun: what do you need?
<topyli> xukun: define "well" :)
<xukun> sec
<housetier> sabdfl to the host and display # you are connecting from
<housetier> you can have ssh set it up correctly automatically
<daniels> sabdfl: seems like you need to ssh -X or -Y
<daniels> sabdfl: (assuming you're SSHing into the box you're running the X server on)
<sabdfl> x server / client terminology always bakes my noodle
<sabdfl> i'm ssh'ing into a box far far away
<sabdfl> on that box is running an xscreensaver session
<sabdfl> which is sucking resources
<sabdfl> i want to -throttle it
<daniels> sabdfl: run ssh -Y box.running.the.rampant.xscreensaver
<daniels> and then xscreensaver-command -restart
<fabbione> sabdfl: you could renice it to -20
<daniels> sabdfl: (X server: the box where stuff is displaying; X clients: the actual applications)
<topyli> klaym: ah, countrymen. i'll drink to that
<daniels> sabdfl: it really got me for a while, then after a while, thinking about it the other way seemed counter-intuitive.  ho hum. :)
<sabdfl> daniels: and if i have to ssh through a couple of boxes first?
<sabdfl> just ssh -Y to all of them?
<spacey`ki> killall xscreensaver?
<bubbaonlinux> question: anyone besides me had trouble setting up ample? i read the man and to the best of my ability all i'm suppose to do is add the port and the mp3 path in a config file but when i type ample nothing seems to happen i look in pgrep -l ample and don't see the process and i even nmap'd myself and don't see the port open any help would be great
<sabdfl> spacey`ki: seal clubber :-)
<spacey`ki> hehe:))
<daniels> sabdfl: right
<sabdfl> daniels: doesn't work, same error
<daniels> sabdfl: gnuh
<sabdfl> AUDIT: Sat Jan 22 11:21:35 2005: 7597 X: client 24 rejected from local host
<sabdfl> AUDIT: Sat Jan 22 11:24:06 2005: 7597 X: client 24 rejected from local host
<sabdfl> from the Xorg.log
<daniels> oh, sorry, you don't need to SSH forward
<daniels> ignore me, I'm a twonk
<daniels> is the screensaver running as the same user as you?
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> time to fetch the club?
<daniels> hm
<daniels> that's really weird
<daniels> your ~/.Xauthority should take care of that
<spacey`ki> why figure out a hard way when you can solve it quick and painless :)
<sabdfl> daniels: what generates the .Xauthority file?
<peglax> How can I turn off the autostart of nautilus on any mount?
<Djassper> hi (?)
<xukun> daniels, can you help me with a small problem I,m having
<bubbaonlinux> isn't it ssh-keygen?
<xukun> ?
<Djassper> anyone knows what to tell during the vmware install for the question :"What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Djassper> kernel?" ?
<peglax> Djassper, install the linux-headers-<version> package matching your kernel
<Ephemeral> how can i mount my NTFS partition?
<xukun> daniels I need to install the 6111 version of nvidia drivers with apt-get install nvidia-glx, but that would only install the latest package which is the 6629 driver, is there a way? I,m using hoary
<daniels> xukun: no, sorry; providing both versions is just too hard
<Djassper> peglax, ok how do i install that ? apt-get linux-header ..?
<daniels> sabdfl: when you run startx, or login through a ?dm, ~/.Xauthority gets generated for that user
<daniels> sabdfl: so, if it's someone else, you can su - $user, and manipulate it that way
<peglax> Djassper, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<mz2> xukun, use the "force version" on synaptic. am not sure of how you'd do it on command line
<Djassper> humm uname is a variable ?
<xukun> daniels, I,m not doing this becouse its fan, its just becouse the 6629 version does not work at all with my card, I get wierd lines with all kind of colors at the right side of screen, even the nvidia logo shows this. the 6111 driver version worked fine for me
<xukun> fun
<Djassper> ok how do i know the linux-header version i have to install  ?
<peglax> Djassper, uname -r tells you what kernel version you are running
<daniels> xukun: yeah, I understand, and I know how broken it is, and it sucks
<daniels> xukun: but there's just no way we can provide both versions
<Mabus> Hi! Does anyone know when the new OOo2 packages will hit the archive? :)
* Mabus is eager to try them
<Djassper> ohh ok peglax it works thanks
<xukun> I need to find a way to install the 6111 verion
<sabdfl> daniels: ok, so because i logged in to that machine through gdm, the .Xauthority is setup for that login
<xukun> daniels, thanks any way
<sabdfl> and now i'm ssh'ing into the same box and trying to connect to the same display and it's saying no thanks
<daniels> sabdfl: that's weird
<daniels> sabdfl: it should be loving you
<Djassper> peglax may be one more hint please :) once the linux-header is installed , in what folder is it stored ?
<martyr> hi people. I've been trying to get ubuntu-amd64's X11 to run on my notebook for quite a while, but in vain. Got a Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 card and a WXGA (1280*800) display. when i start X11, it fails complaining about being unable to load module v4l. in addition, the display gets very dark after that (can hardly read wite text on black background anymore). any ideas, please? :(
<xukun> daniels, somebody told me that I could use aptitude and downgrade the nvidia drivers to 6111 version, then put them on hold
<Mabus> martyr: that's "Video 4 Linux".
<t325> xukun, installing it with the NVIDIA installer isn't so terrible.. I can guide you, if you want (open two text only sessions, one with a textmode irc and the other for installing NVdrivers)
<martyr> Mabus: so, is this the problem?
<daniels> xukun: you'd also need to be running 2.6.8.1, though
<daniels> martyr: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, and delete the 'Load "v4l"' line
<xukun> daniels, yes that is what I was afraid of
<martyr> daniels, okay, i'll try :)
<xukun> t325, that will go for the installer too
<t325> what do you mean? (my english isn't perfect..)
<xukun> daniels, what if I use the nvdida installer to install the 6111?
<albator1932> hi there
<daniels> xukun: should work fine
<daniels> xukun: actually, no
<daniels> xukun: it won't work on recent kernels
<daniels> needs patches for 2.6.9 *and* 2.6.10
<daniels> and no-one's patched it for 2.6.10 that I know of
<xukun> damm
<xukun> daniels, then I,m .....
<albator1932> someone here could help me with a sound problem ?
<t325> at least in mandrake, changing some lines in driver source (extract it) does the trick for the recent kernels problem. I paste you the tuto I have for mdk in pv; I must leave, some1 called me for a no more booting XP..
<skuthan> hello people. i've got a question regarding ubuntu, is this the right place? here goes: on my acer travelmate the keys:  > < don't work on the X-server. do you know how to fix this?
<daniels> skuthan: where do you live, and what keyboard layout/language did you pick during the install?
<daniels> skuthan: sounds like your keyboard is set up for 104 characters, when it needs 105
<skuthan> i've got a german keyboard, living in austria, but an english install, all other keys work though
<skuthan> how do you switch 104 or 105 keys?
<skuthan> ok, i've found the line in xf86config, will try to set it to 105 keys, back in a sec
<Soulstorm> WHOOOHOOOO!!!!!
<Soulstorm> super happy
<Soulstorm> ta xukun - ogl working now
<Soulstorm> with accel
<xukun> Soulstorm, I,m happy for you
<Soulstorm> now - nuxt up - getting my SBLive to work
<albator1932> same for me
<albator1932> i've an audigy LS
<Soulstorm> no mp3....torture :(
<albator1932> and no sound...
<Soulstorm> it's horrible
<albator1932> and i've still no solution to get it work
<albator1932> :/
<sl8r> are there any Hoary ISOs (apart from the experimental Live-CD) available for download yet?
<Soulstorm> albator1932: I feel your pain....
<peglax> Djassper, /usr/src/linux-headers-<version>/include
<topyli> sl8r: you can always install a minimal warty and upgrade
<topyli> sl8r: unless you want to test the installation stuff of course :)
<sl8r> topyli: did that, fucked up my x server, i ended up with some bastard hybrid x.org / xfree system that not even linux-wise pals could resuscitate :-/
<sl8r> topyli: so for me it's flattening the box (as it doesn't matter anyway, the PC is crap and i only use it for testing purposes)
<sl8r> and yeah, i'd like to test the installation stuff :)
<Soulstorm> isn't sblive supposed to be autodetcted/working?
<topyli> sl8r: don't install X at first. then you don't have to worry about the xfree -> x.org transition
<Soulstorm> according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards/view?searchterm=sound%20blaster
<Serengeti> ok, i am guilty of using ubuntu bacports <g>, what can i do to upgrade to hoary?
<Serengeti> do i have to reinstall?
<sl8r> topyli: that was my mistake :D
<sl8r> topyli: so do you know of any Hoary ISOs, apart from the LiveCD?
<ssam> i had some back ports and the upgrade to hoary went ok
<scrooch> hello
<ssam> well, synaptic disappeared and i had to apt get it back
<scrooch> any news on why the networkcards on nforce3 motherboards don't work on warty and hoary?
<Serengeti> ssam thanks it's heartenig to hear that :)
<ssam> appart from that it seemed quite smooth
<topyli> sl8r: no
<sl8r> ok.
<skuthan> cheers daniels, that worked! (keyboard with 105 instead 104, and was set to us in X-config)
<ssam> i now have a debian sub menu in the main menu, which is odd, but i assume it is for the developers or something
<Serengeti> ssam i think i'll try to upgrade someday soon
<sap> i have a weird problem. i recently bought a wireless k/board and mouse which work beautifully with ubuntu and my thinkpad. however, i've just tried to use my usb cdrom on the same machine and now the keyboard appears to miss keystrokes and my wireless mouse has stopped working at all. anyone have any ideas?
<ssam> be carefull if its your main system, it is meant fro devs
<ssam> for*
<topyli> ssam: perhaps they forgot to remove debian menu this time. :) you can uninstall it if you want
<ssam> i am happy with it there
<ssam> makes me feel hardcore
<topyli> ssam: i sometimes miss it too :)
<Serengeti> ssam I know I think I have some space left on my hdd so maybe I'll end up having two ubuntus :)
<ssam> when i figure out how to get rid of the naked people, i can pretend i am a real linux hacker
<ssam> ;-)
<Serengeti> ssam you mean ubuntu monthly calendar? ;)
<topyli> ssam: those nice people live in the ubuntu-calendar packages
<ssam> i know, im just joking
<topyli> ssam: jut use a debian wallpaper and look tough
<topyli> just
<RickA> hi
<ssam> at the moment i am logged into my hoary box with ssh over a wireless network and playing music with an x forwarded muine, displaying on a powerbook with no wires pluged in and playing on my hifi speakers
<ssam> so i cant see a ubuntu desktop
<topyli> ssam: be careful, reality is slowly evading you ;)
<RickA> I have a question
<RickA> if the Ubuntu LiveCD doesn't load correctly, can I expect any problems installing the regular version of Ubuntu on that system?
<ssam> no its true
<ssam> the live cd and installer have different hardware detection, but it dose not boad well
<topyli> RickA: hard to say anything else but they are two completely different systems
<BockBilbo> RickA, the ubuntu live cd doesnt work on my laptop
<BockBilbo> but the installer worked perfectly
<Cam-> does anyone know what the main binary for openoffice writer is?
<BockBilbo> oowriter ?
<RickA> ok
<RickA> and how does it work with external USB dvd-drives?
<Cam-> nope
<BockBilbo> mm i cannot help you w ith it.. no idea
<ssam> ricka: have you tried the boot options
<RickA> no, haven't taken a look yet
<RickA> still deciding if I want to try FC3 or Ubuntu
<RickA> but the BIOS should have an option to boot from usb drives I think. Just wondering if Ubuntu will have problems using it after it's installed
<ssam> if you are new to linux ubuntu is better than fc3
<RickA> I'm pretty much a noob at that kind of thing
<topyli> Cam-: how did you install OOo? the ubuntu packages put oowriter in /usr/bin
<RickA> and how is the Ubuntu support for Ati cards?
<BockBilbo> Cam-, apt-get install openoffice.org
<Cam-> im using a development edition from the openoffice website
<BockBilbo> Cam-,
<BockBilbo> i had the same problem
<BockBilbo> ..
<dur> about to download Ubuntu, should I go straight for Hoary or the earlier version, TIA
<Cam-> how did you fix it?
<BockBilbo> i tried to install the OOo 1.9.60
<Cam-> i downloaded it via the website and installed it using alien
<BockBilbo> and installed it.. but.. i wasnt able to run it cause i didnt know which was the binary
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> i downloaded from debian
<ssam> dur: your safer with warty
<Cam-> did you end up getting it running?
<BockBilbo> Cam-,
<BockBilbo> i took the .deb files from here:
<BockBilbo> http://people.debian.org/~halls/openoffice/test/
<BockBilbo> i didnt end up getting it running cauze i had no time to try it
<BockBilbo> im on exams at the university
<BockBilbo> lol
<kbrooks> lol.
<BockBilbo> anyways
<BockBilbo> good luck
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> anyone knows when the gaim 1.1.2 will be added to hoary's repositories?
<Nafallo> kbrooks: the problems with synaptic yesterday was those -dbg packets ;-).
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> byeee
<kbrooks> bye
<Serengeti> ssam, by the way: http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20000229&mode=classic
<ssam> lol
<kbrooks> ;)
<Serengeti> i guess greg works for cannonical :] 
<kbrooks> no way
<kbrooks> he doesnt
<Serengeti> :)
<wfx> hi, java: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 -> works for me if i change the the order of the last 2 lines
<wfx> #3 sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian, #4 sudo dpkg -i su*.deb
<giard> anyone know of a good place to find widescreen (1920x1200) backgrounds?
* wfx make some coffe
<wfx> giard: you can use gimp
<giard> wfx: umm, any premade ones? ;-)
<wfx> giard: check this http://exoteric.roach.org/bg/bgal3.html
<Serengeti> giard www.pixelgirlpresents.com had some... but not too many im afraid
<wfx> giard: was a quick google query
<giard> wfx: looks like you need a password
<wfx> giard: sorry
<wfx> giard: this one i have test ;-) http://www.interfacelift.com/wallpaper/
<Serengeti> giard or here: http://www.vladstudio.com/home/
<wfx> giard: or this (svg match all size ;) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=17776
<giard> thanks!
<wfx> giard: do you mean thanks, please not more :-)
<giard> more if you've got it :)
<wfx> btw, with gimp i mean you can resize any image
<giard> wfx: yeap.  I just wanted one that didn't look stretched
* wfx make some coffe
<giard> or an svg
<Soulstorm> is there anybody out there that can help me with my sblive!? I've been rtfm-ing till my eyes bleed
<NetwrkMonkey> anyone using wpa_supplicant with ubuntu?
<Ephemeral> What Filesystem can M$ and Linux both Read&Write?
<Falstius> Ephemeral: vfat
<sjoerd> vfat
<Falstius> or ntfs if you like to walk on the wildside (and corrupt all your data)
<Ephemeral> whats vfat..?
<Ephemeral> its not the same as fat32 right?
<HcE> Ephemeral: the filesystem DOS and Win95/98 used
<ogra> Ephemeral: it is the same
<Ephemeral> ah
<Ephemeral> whats the max partition size of VFAT?
<Ephemeral> im considering getting another disk.. so i can move away from M$ more
<HcE> Ephemeral: you can fine read NTFS, and Windows can read ext2/ext3
<HcE> explore2fs for windows
<Falstius> HcE, explore2fs is pretty buggy, especially with large files.
<Falstius> or atleast the copy I have is.
<HcE> ok, it works for me
<Ephemeral> basically I want to move all my media.. MP3, FLAC, Ogg.. to a common partion, both can read and write
<HcE> bu I usually move files less than 200MB
<HcE> ah
<Ephemeral> so when im in M$ using a CAD prog i can listen to the music
<Falstius> Ephemeral: vfat partitions can as large is ntfs can, but only if you format them in linux.
<Ephemeral> but i plan to cut down M$ time
<Ephemeral> ;)
<Falstius> last I check MS wouldn't let you create large vfat partitions.
<Falstius> Ephemeral: what CAD do you use in MS?
<Ephemeral> Microstation and Pro engineer
<Ephemeral> I also play the odd game in M$
<Ephemeral> Half Life 2 ect
<Falstius> hmm, there is a project out to make opensource electronics CAD tools ... I want to try it out.
<sn0wman> i think it's funny that there are people talking in here at 8:14 am est
<Falstius> sn0wman, I'm talking at 2pm in the afternoon.
<tfh> lo
<tfh> same here
<sn0wman> well, you must be in one of those NON-american countries that i've heard so much about
<TongMaster> midinght here
<NanoTek> France
<NanoTek> :p
<tfh> i would like to know how i can setup my gnome 2.8 so that it opens videos with mplayer and not totem piece of crap
<NanoTek> ah non suisse
<NanoTek> :p
<sn0wman> tfh, totem is actually really great if you install totem-xine
<Ephemeral> Snowman its 13:15 here .. GMT
<Ephemeral> UK
<Falstius> je suis american, mais je habite a la suisse
<sn0wman> the gstreamer backend sucks at the moment
<NanoTek> ok
<Falstius> er, je habite au france, je traivaille a la suise.
<Falstius> not important.
<zooko> Has anyone else noticed that some python standard library modules are missing in warty?
<zooko> Howdy Falstius.
<tfh> sn0wman, it might be okay, but mplayer is what i've been using for years qnd it's the best, i have it installed now
<Falstius> hi.
<sn0wman> just change it under your "prefered applications"
<tfh> sn0wman, i just want to change the default app for video file , is that even possible on gnome ?
<sn0wman> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Prefered Applications
<tfh> nothing in there
<sn0wman> oh wait
<NanoTek> tfh
<NanoTek> just clic on the icons
<tfh> only email browser and terminal
<NanoTek> and properties
<NanoTek> open with
<sn0wman> right-click your icons, and change them to mplayer
<sn0wman> you'll have to do that for all the different formats though
<tfh> ok
<tfh> thank you that should work
<tfh> anyway i mainly play avi's so it should be ok
<Falstius> sn0wman, can't you change it by type (ie "video") instead of just file format?
<tfh> thx mplayer rocks it loads instantly
<sn0wman> Falstius, not that i know of
<Falstius> tfh, mplayer (and xmms) are both a pain though for not following gui standards
<tfh> didn't know that
<tfh> didn't know mplayer had a gui lol
<Falstius> gmplayer sorry
<tfh> same
<tfh> they are from the same source, just different compilation options
<Falstius> tfh, I know.
<tfh> back to gvim to type that stoopid math homework
<tfh> thank u all
<Falstius> I set my file browsers to use mplayer but generally use gmplayer (mplayer -gui) for dvds.
<wfx> wehre do i find gmplayer
<wfx> i cant install any mplayer :/ unmet dependencies
<klaym> shouldn't apt-get do the job?
<Falstius> why does my box complain "can't find repository hoary main updates"? (paraphrasing)
<wfx> klaym: it should but it cant (i think)
<Falstius> it files other deposititories but not hoary main updates and hoary universe updates.
<Falstius> er main and restricted.
<klaym> what does it say then?
<wfx> klaym:  mplayer: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) ..., libpng10-0 (>= 1.0.18) ..., libsdl1.2debian (> 1.2.7+1.2.8)
<klaym> when you write apt-get install mplayer, it should automatically prompt for those extra packages to be downloaded as well
<wfx> klaym: but it does it not
<rachelw> anyone with Apache2 experience here? I need to install a module from source, but my apache2 installation doesn't seem to include apxs2. any pointers?
<wfx> where do i find source.list for firefox 1.0
<scoon> does anyone know if the firewire port on an audigy 2zs is powered ?
<buga> rachelw: which worker do you use?
<Falstius> is there a tool for automatically finding and merging dpkg-new files?
<wfx> how do i fix this message : perl: warning: Setting locale failed....
<tfh> which package holds utf8 package for latex ?
<buga> rachelw: apxs2 and the required headers are in apache2-<workername>-dev, for example apache2-prefork-dev, apache2-threaded-dev, ...
<rachelw> buga, thanks! how do I know which one to install?
<buga> rachelw: dpkg -l|grep apache2
<oly> okay, i just tried out hoary but it x.org does not like the savage in my laptop, i was gona try and apt-get upgrade but my network card needs setting up
<oly> what do you use to set up network in a console ?
<buga> rachelw: if your apache2 package is called apache2-mpm-prefork, you have to install apache2-prefork-dev
<oly> cuz i always did it through a gui before
<mz2> do firewire hard drives work as well as usb drives under ubuntu?
<zooko> HEh heh heh.
<knghtbrd> dhclient is a good start.
<zooko> So I tried to report a bug on python2.3 having a missing module, and reportbug has a bug.
<zooko>   File "/usr/bin/reportbug", line 1854, in main
<zooko>     (sysinfo['email']  % 'n'), (sysinfo['email']  % '999999'))
<zooko> TypeError: not all arguments converted during string formatting
<zooko> Now what?
<rachelw> buga, thanks
<zooko> Maybe there is a web-based way to report a bug...
<buga> tfh: probably you are looking for latex-ucs
<Falstius> on a review of the microsoft "spy-ware remover" ... "I ran a thorough scan, which discovered 77 spyware and adware programs. I followed the software's advice and removed them all.       But bizarre behaviors  including multiple pop ups, unwanted toolbars and generally sluggish behavior  continued. "
<Falstius> isn't that just running windows?
<tfh> buga: thank you, it's the one i was looking for
<oly> okay, will look into dhclient thxs knghtbrd
<Nap> how can I report a bug for a horay package ?
<Nap> hoary
<Nap> on the bugzilla, in the text input for the package name, the completion only display warty packages
<Nap> I found a bug in linux-image-2.6.10-2-k7
<BockBilbo> is it possible to play sounds from flash pages in firefox using esd?
<buga> zooko: (reportbug) try using an older python version from universe
* zooko sighs.
<zooko> And I thought Ubuntu was the Debian with extra Python fu.
<zooko> It's disappointing that the standard python in warty can't run my Python app.
<zooko> I have to decide if I want to get hoary stuff or build a local python.
<mz2> zooko, what's it missing then?
<zooko> audioop module
<zooko> I guess I could just build that module and poke it into place.
<zooko>    * Build audioop module for 64bit archs (closes: #260051).
<zooko> I guess Ubuntu isn't going to backport that fix to warty then.  Hm.
<zooko> Sigh.  I guess I'll install python and reportbug from hoary.
<Falstius> I just installed hoary and maybe its a silly question, but where is the button to log off?
<buga> zooko: do you using warty?
<zooko> buga: until a minute ago.  :-)
<Guardiann> under desktop
<wfx> computer/log out
<Falstius> wfx, that was in warty
<Guardiann> desktop/logout :)
<Falstius> I didn't have "desktop/logout" on my panel
<wfx> use a brick ;-)
<Falstius> I just added a logout button to the bottom panel.
<Falstius> well, I would "ctrl-alt-backspace" but thought I should find the proper way.
<Guardiann> hoary has a desktop at the top beside places and applications
<BockBilbo> :|...
<wfx> where do i find a resource for warty to install firefox 1.0
<Falstius> Guardiann, it does now.  Before I logged out (and back in) it had disapeared.  I assume because I just updated 550+ packages.  Weird.
<BockBilbo> wfx
<BockBilbo> check the wiki page
<Falstius> thanks though.
<zooko> How can I write apt.conf so that it will use warty-security, followed by warty followed by everything else?
<Guardiann> try logging out and back in again
<veejey> wfx: check www.ubuntuguide.org
<zooko> I know how to write APT::Default-Release "warty-security";
<BockBilbo> youhave to download the binaries from www.mozilla.com/products/firefox
<zooko> but that seems to mean if the package doesn't appear in warty-security then it will get the package from hoary, which isn't what I want.
<Guardiann> maybe even a reboot
<wfx> veejey: i found nothing on ubuntuguide
<BockBilbo> wfx
<BockBilbo> hold on
<zooko> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<BockBilbo> see the wiki
<BockBilbo> !
<zooko> ^-- this probably answers my question
<wfx> BockBilbo: on wiki i see only the page with warning... but where do i find a resource for apt-get
<gustav_> wfx: look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu/
<AndyR> lo ppl
<BockBilbo> wfx
<BockBilbo> amm
<BockBilbo> but it works
<BockBilbo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UpgradingToFirefox10
<buga> zooko: there is also a man page called apt_preferences
<zooko> buga: thanks.
* AndyR has just completed a warty -->> hoary upgrade :)
<wfx> BockBilbo: thx but i was searching for apt source i read the breackmyubuntu
<Guardiann> and how do you like AndyR
<AndyR> looks great
<zooko> Hm.  Neither the PinningHowto nor the apt_preferences man page seem to answer my question.  :-/
<Guardiann> yeah did you do the full change to the 2.6.10 kernel
<BockBilbo> wfx i think doing the wiki thing wil be safer but no prob
<BockBilbo> :D
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> byr
<BockBilbo> gotta eat lunch
<Guardiann> too early for lunch ;)
<AndyR> andrew@advent:~ $ uname -a
<AndyR> Linux advent 2.6.10-2-686 #1 Wed Jan 19 18:58:12 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<zooko> b
<Guardiann> very nice
<wfx> gustav_: thx (install now and use only the stable main universe)
<zooko> I'm confused.  Is this not the most common use for pinning/versioning ?
<snowblink> wfx: I got FF1.0 via the warty backports
<zooko> I want everything to be warty-security, and if it isn't in warty-security I want it to be warty.
<zooko> Except perhaps for specific packages that I specify "-t hoary" on the cmdline to install.
<zooko> Isn't this what everyone wants?  Why don't the docs tell me how to do this?
<wfx> snowblink: i get it ;-)
<wfx> how do i fix this "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")..."
<zooko> Ah, I see it now.
<zooko> This is way more sophisticated than I wanted, but oh well.Package: *; Pin: release a=unstable; Pin-Priority: 50
<zooko> Oh wait -- will hoary be recognized as a=unstable?
<zooko> sigh
<zooko> I'll just try it and see.
<Soulstorm> ooooh - any of you know how I can use my sblive card in stead of Via - seems that my sound was working after all - but through the wrong device...
<zooko> And what's the difference between "Pin: release a=unstable" and "Pin: release unstable"?  Argh.
<zooko> This sucks.
<kent> zooko, there are backported version which are already compiled for Warty. Dont know the adress my self, but i read about it here before. Some other might know. That sounds like a better id to use..
<buga> zooko: it's not so simple to mix different distributions. for example after installing a new hoary binary package, it depends on a newer (library) packages from hoary, it has a chance that you won't be able to install other package from warty or warty-security
<zooko> buga: I understand about the consequences of dependencies.
<zooko> I'm just complaining because the man page and the howto explain half a dozen other things but don't explain a simple way to do the thing that I want.
<zooko> And obviously everyone should want to do what I want to do.
<zooko> Okay, I think the answer is you have to change "unstable" to "hoary" when copying the examples from the howto and the man page.  :-(
<snowblink> does anyone use amarok?
<wfx> ok i found it (brocken locals but i dont know why it was -> fresh install):
<buga> zooko: backports-like but supported packages would be more a felicitous choice, but these aren't from the ubuntu project
<buga> snowblink: yes, i use
<wfx> if you get :perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). , perl: warning: Setting locale failed. ...
<snowblink> buga: currently using warty. Is it worth upgrading to hoary to use it?
<wfx> then use: dpkg-reconfigure locales and set youre locals
<ssam> snowblink: sometimes
<zooko> buga: thanks for the advice and help.
<wfx> please add this to anywhere
<aldo> hi all
<veejey> does anyone use dasher in ubuntu? its not working properly or is tooo slow in my sys
<buga> snowblink: I use the version from hoary
<ssam> if you cant get on with rhythmbox maybe
<aldo> does anyone know how i could diagnose loads of erros on my eth0
<snowblink> ssam: yeah, I we don't get along with one another.
<ssam> fair enough
<ssam> hoary seems stable enough, but it could beak stuff, its really meant for devs
<buga> snowblink: there is no big change between 1.1 and 1.2 versions. if you use very large collections, it's worth to upgrade
<snowblink> buga: thanks. Don't have it at all. Was recommended to me.
<ssam> ive been trying out muine today
<ssam> its not bad
<buga> snowblink: yes, it's a very nice piece of kde projects :)
<snowblink> ssam: yeah, I got quite gung-ho last week and installed hoary
<snowblink> ssam: but somehow vi went missing
<snowblink> ssam: that was scary
<ssam> yeah
<ssam> imagine being forced to use emacs
<snowblink> ssam: indeed. It scared me so much, that I'm nice and safe in my warty cocoon now.
<buga> wfx: (perl locale issue) what are your locale settings?  set|egrep '^(LC|LANG)'
<ssam> i lost synaptic in the upgrade, had to use apt-get
<zooko> Okay, now I've got it configured how I want and I'm happily upgrading to python stuff from hoary while keeping everything else in warty. We'll see. ;-)
<zooko> Whee!  Good-bye to python2.3!
<zooko> Okay, I just broke apt-file, exactly as buga warned that I would.;..
<wfx> buga: LANG=de and LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en but i hobe on next reboot it is fixed (set to de_AT.UTF-8@euro)
<zooko> Hm.  apt-get install -thoary apt-file doesn't work...
<ssam> are the apt servers down at the moment
<Quest-Master> ssam: Not for me
<MarcR> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu warty and I got some troubles with my ATI RADEON graphic card
<da_bon_bon> can someone help me on installing gentoo from fedora linux ?
<clarice> can anyone help me? how do i get a linksys wireless adapter to work with ubuntu? i tried my best
<scoon> clarice, i think i may be able to.
<scoon> clarice, what model
<Nafallo> da_bon_bon: you should probably read this channels name :-).
<clarice> hold on, i check it out
<da_bon_bon> Nafallo: hmm.. ok.. wrong pasting :)
<zooko> Thanks for the help, ubuntu!
<zooko> MarcR I had that kind of problem.
<zooko> I think the secret was to edit XF86Config-4 and change "ati" to "radeon" in the driver.
<MarcR> hello zooko and did you fixed it ?
<MarcR> I'll try thanks
<VincentMX> does anyone know the system requirements for Ubuntu 4.10 ?
<BockBilbo> whats tje best way for installin rpm files in ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> VincentMX: List your specs and I'll tell you if it'll work fine on it
<BockBilbo> use alien?
<Quest-Master> BockBilbo: Yes
<Quest-Master> Use Alien
<VincentMX> where
<Quest-Master> Here, just list them
<wfx> ? cd player doe no more longer play cd's?
<VincentMX> Intel Pentium 2 333MhZ 164 Mb RAM nVidia GeForce 440
<Quest-Master> Hm.. I dunno. Some more RAM would be nice as well as a better processor.
<Quest-Master> Try it though.
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu has worked on many of my low-end machines :o
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> thanx
<wfx> hmm i miss a cdrom device?!
<wfx> strange /dev/hdd no longer exist?
<BockBilbo> thanks Quest-Master
<BockBilbo> byee
<Quest-Master> Bye
<wfx> i lost a dev entry how do i get it back?
<d> hi!
<Quest-Master> Hi
<AcidPils> is there a possibility to show all installed pkgs that belong to universe?
<ssam> wfx i think the new /dev system is different
<ssam> they are created as you plug things in to the computer
<d> I just screwed X.org in the latest Ubuntu by running xorgconfig andnot bothering to backup my config file!
<wfx> it was here i have play one cd wont to play a other and now i lost the dev?!
<d> What is the 'official' way to sort out yr monitor res under Ubuntu?
<wfx> want
<spiral> hi !!!
<spiral> please I need informations about smart batteries support under hoary
<ssam> you might have to research the udev and hotplug stuff
<d> is it not something like 'debconf xorg-server' or something?
<spiral> can anyone here tell me if they will soon be handled
<spiral> d: dpkg-reconfigure maybe ?
<d> spiral- yeah, thats it!
<spiral> d: :-)
<d> but what comes after?
<ssam> spiral, you should be able to see the pecentages and stuff
<d> dpkg-reconfigure xorg???
<ssam> xserver-xorg ?
<d> Its not in the Ubuntu FAQ or Docs as far as I can see, yet
<spiral> d: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<Twiggy> Hey ~ I'm looking for some package with the alsaconf command in it, or maybe an alternative to that command
<spiral> ssam: how should I do so ?
<d> sprial/ssam: I'll have to go onto the other machine to try that out..
<spiral> ssam: is the smart battery driver included in kernel ?
<spiral> d: ok... I check the name in order to be sure
<ssam> right click on the gnome panel, and add a thingy (cant think what its called) and find the battery monitor
<ssam> it work on my girlfirends laptop with warty with out having to install anything
<d> spiral: where would you look? Is there a dir to look at for the module names or something?
<spiral> d: I checked in synaptic
<spiral> ssam: but she doesn't have a smart battery, does she ?
<spiral> d: the name is good
<AndyR> battery meter works in hoary but didnt here on warty
<d> thanks!
<spiral> AndyR: is it a smartbattery ?
<spiral> when I do "acpi" on hoary, I still don't get any news about my battery
<AndyR> spiral, not sure probably not
<AndyR> i used acpi=force
<giard> spiral: just curious, do you have the latest version of your bios installed?
<AndyR> on warty, but i didnt need to on hoary
<spiral> giard: I don't know, this is a laptop & I didn't try to update my bios
<wfx> hmm i remember i have reboot with an audio cd inside cant this the prob?
<AndyR> im running a 1999 bios
<wfx> i test it
<giard> spiral: which laptop?
<spiral> giard: acer aspire 1682 wlmi
<spiral> everything works fine, except the battery meter
<giard> spiral: maybe this might help?  not sure: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html
<giard> spiral: I used to have a dell that I couldn't see the battery on until I updated the bios
* AndyR is using a advent 7445dvd (asus f7400) laptop
<spiral> giard: somebody here told me it was because of "smart battery module" still not included in kernel
<spiral> or smth like this
<giard> spiral: not sure what that is
<giard> did you try installing the restrict modules and looking for it?
<spiral> giard: they are installed for my ati card
<spiral> but I didn't checked for smart batteries module inside
<AndyR> spiral, i can flood you my output from lsmod
<AndyR> see what modules i have loaded
<spiral> AndyR: yeah, why not :-)
<wfx> ok it is a bug!
<wfx> strange if i boot with one audio cd in the device i miss it
<wfx> i lost the device
<wfx> if i remove the audio cd and reboot i get it back
<wfx> can it be the hardwaredetection?
<spiral> please... can anyone here tell me whether a "smart battery" module will be integrated in hoary ?
<murf> hi! where is list of packages available in ubuntu?
<dseomn> murf: archive.ubuntu.com, browse for Packages.gz files
<siretart> murf: the list is rather long, ~15000 packages. better search for a specific package using apt-cache
<HoP3LeSS> hi,
<HoP3LeSS> I installed ubuntu on my 2nd hd a few months ago, now i need to format that drive in fat32 to use it with windows, how can i do that? i tried ith parition magic and didnt work????
<spiral> HoP3LeSS: fdisk
<spiral> HoP3LeSS: or use windows / windows installer
<HoP3LeSS> i tried with fdisk, i created a boot disk, run fdisk.exe
<HoP3LeSS> but how do i reformat my drive into fat32?
<HoP3LeSS> and windows installer, you mean install win on the hd where ubuntu is on right now?
<HoP3LeSS> ?
<wfx> i dont like to create a bugzilla account: so if anyone have one please add this cdrom audio but, thx
<wfx> but -> bug :-)
<dseomn> HoP3LeSS: try mkdosfs
<HoP3LeSS> deseomn: what is this?
<tanek> ,
<tanek> ,
<dseomn> HoP3LeSS: it formats a dos file/partition/disk
<HoP3LeSS> is it software that i run under windows?
<dseomn> HoP3LeSS: no, it's a *nix program
<siretart> HoP3LeSS: if you want to get rid of ubuntu, why you don't use the windows partitioner?
<HoP3LeSS> ok, becasue i' presently running on window
<HoP3LeSS> hmmm, tell me where to get that windows partitionner ?
<HoP3LeSS> you mean, when you boot on the win xp install cd ???
<dseomn> HoP3LeSS: yeah
<wfx> i dont find this bug in bugzilla
<HoP3LeSS> ok
<HoP3LeSS> ill try it
<siretart> HoP3LeSS: there should also be some gui under System->manage
<HoP3LeSS> thanks
<siretart> HoP3LeSS: or in the mmc
<HoP3LeSS> ill check this out with the win xp cd
<HoP3LeSS> or ill boot linux and try to find it
<HoP3LeSS> thanks guys
<zido> does ubuntu come with a program for burning CDs?
<dseomn> zido: yes, nautilus
<wfx> gnome needs something better then nautilus
<Ephemeral> how do i edit my Grub config?
<wfx> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zido> dseomn: how do i burn from nautilus ?
<Ephemeral> is that all i need to edit to get windows recognised?
<Guardiann> zido or get k3b
<dseomn> zido: it should open automatically when you put in a blank disk
<zido> hmm
<zido> ok
<wfx> yes
<wfx> Ephemeral: yes
<zido> dseomn: how long do i have to wait? :P
<zido> hmm
<IrIT> hi
<zido> it cant find a media in the drive :S
<IrIT> i've just installed ubuntu. And i must say: 'Nice work!'
<IrIT> i've a Logitech Pro 4000 webcam. Does it work with ubuntu?
<wfx> why does some app need so long to start (example: nautilus -> open file with gedit -> takes ~1min.)?
<zido> hmm, i can't mount either my DVD ROM or my CD burner.. it says there's no media in the drive.. (there is)
<Ephemeral> hmm how do add this to grub
<Ephemeral> its on SDA1
<wfx> nautilus is a bug... ( i think so)
<zido> hmm
<zido> any way to fix it?
<Ex-Cyber> wfx: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Ephemeral> title 		Windows
<Ephemeral> rootnoverify 	(sda,1)
<Ephemeral> chainloader 	+1
<Ephemeral> makeactive
<Ephemeral> does this look right?
<wfx> Ex-Cyber: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+,Host bridge: VIA Technologies, PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, FireWire (IEEE 1394), RAID bus controller, USB, MemTotal:       776628 kB  ... what you want to know
<Mabus> Ephemeral: (sda1,1) ?
<Ephemeral> sda1?
<wfx> sda doe in grub not all device follow hd0 - hdn
<Ephemeral> its one Serail ATA Drive
<zido> Guardiann: i installed k3b, when i start it i get about 1-2 pages of warnings before it launches :P
<Ephemeral> and M$ is on the first partition
<snowblink> Ephemeral: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<wfx> :-)
<toothpick> Where is the package list?
<wfx> Ex-Cyber: ?
<Ephemeral> david@ubuntu:~ $ cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Ephemeral> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<wfx> then it should be hd0,0
<snowblink> Ephemeral: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Mabus> if MS is on the first partition, it should be hd0,0, yes.
<lordan> wfx, you could try prelink..
<toothpick> I want to see if it is using x.org
<Mabus> toothpick: dpkg -l | grep xorg
<toothpick> Mabus, I'm not on ubuntu ;)
<snowblink> Ephemeral: a=0, b=1, etc
<Mabus> toothpick: heh, why do you ask here, then? :)
<IrIT> does anyone of you play Enemy Territory?
<zido> Guardiann: might be because i'm not running KDE, so it can't find ALOT of files in a nonexsisting KDE folder in my homedirectory :P
<wfx> lordan: i give it a try, but there most be something wrong with nautilus
<IrIT> because i've just installed it but i have no sound
<wfx> lordan: do you have a bugzilla acccount?
<Ephemeral> title		Windows 2000
<Ephemeral> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<Ephemeral> chainloader	+1
<Ephemeral> makeactive
<Ephemeral> just save that and reboot?
<Mabus> you need boot as well
<Mabus> add 'boot' as the last line
<Ephemeral> ok
<Ephemeral> i see
<Ephemeral> title		Windows 2000
<Ephemeral> rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
<Ephemeral> chainloader	+1
<Ephemeral> makeactive
<Ephemeral> boot
<snowblink> don't think you need that
<wfx> open with from nautilus is extreem slow!
<Mabus> and I'm not sure, but perhaps you should be using 'savedefault' instead of 'makeactive'
<dseomn> Mabus: makeactive is right
<Mabus> dseomn: ok
<wfx> from the application menu is it normaly
<snowblink> Ephemeral: I think you're okay with it as it was
<wfx> normal
<Mabus> snowblink: you don't need 'boot' in menuoptions ?
<Mabus> I know I need it when I use the grub console
<lordan> wfx, yes..
<snowblink> Mabus: I'm working off of mine - doesn't have boot
<dseomn> Mabus: boot is auto -appended at EOF or next title
<Mabus> ah
<wasabi> hmm. kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<wasabi> Any ideas?
<wfx> can you add a bug for me i dont like to crate a account that i not use
<toothpick> Mabus: can you tell me if it xfree or xorg please.
<Mabus> wfx: do you have any debug logs ?
<wfx> lordan: hmmm i take a look
<Mabus> toothpick: I can't tell if you are using xorg or xfree, no.
<Mabus> toothpick: what distro are you using ?
<toothpick> Mabus, not me, the default ubuntu.
<lordan> wfx, prelink may take some time to run though..
<toothpick> I use sid and am on xfree
<Mabus> toothpick: ah, xfree
<toothpick> Thanks.
<lordan> so do it while u sleep :)
<snowblink> dseomn: good to know
<Mabus> toothpick: but you can use xorg if you want to
<Mabus> toothpick: (in ubuntu)
<toothpick> ok gotcha.
<djtansey> i just upgraded to hoary, and now some of my evolution icons are gone. any suggestions for getting them back?
<scandium> is there a VoIP/SIP client in main? If so, which one, if not, are there any attempts towards getting a certain client in?
<lordan> does anybody know how I get rid of KDE apps in my gnome-menu in the current (state of) hoary?
<lordan> i was forced to install kde
<lordan> now kde apps clutter my menus.
<lordan> I *don't* want that
<misionero> i got a problem with ubuntu installation
<misionero> can anyone help me please
<Riddell> lordan: you can edit menus with applications:///
<Riddell> or by uninsalling the applications
<wfx> for the audio cd bug there is only "cdrom: open failed" no more i can reproduce it if i boot with a audio cd in the drive -> no /dev/DEVICE if i boot without the audio cd in the device i have the /dev/DEVICE (DEVICE is for me hdd)
<djtansey> and, on a related note, my bottom panel shows the applications really tiny (approx 32-48 pixels). how do you change it so it is proportional to how many apps are open?
<lordan> misionero, only if you give us details..
<lordan> Ridell, no, applications:/// is b0rken
<misionero> when i get to the part to install the base system it tells me that there is somenthing wrong with Dbootstrap
<giard> is there an irc channel for hoary questions?
<Riddell> giard: this one
<lordan> and i can't uninstall that damn thing
<lordan> because i need (parts of) kde
<lordan> I don't think applications:/// has worked since 2.9.1
<Riddell> lordan: if you need them why do you not want them in your menus?
<lordan> because, I don't run kde apps when I'm in Gnome
<lordan> If I want to run KDE apps I switch to fvwm.
<wfx> wow gedit start (must be ~10min. ago i start it form nautilus) and now it crash
<Riddell> lordan: why is that?
<wfx> maybe libgtk-x11
<lordan> Ridell, not following you.
<lordan> You mean why don't I run KDE apps from Gnome?
<Riddell> lordan: yes
<lordan> Well, 128 Mb RAM
<lordan> KDE is *way* too heavy for that
* wfx to mutch trouble with linux, gnome i hope there will be better ...
<IrIT> /dev/dsp: No such device  Could not toggle. This is the error i get when startet Enemy Territory. And theni have no sound?
<wfx> i must leav have fun
<wfx> e
<wfx> ;-)
<NanoTek> KiKoo !!
<brad_s> IriT:  do you have an entry at  /dev/dsp ?
<IrIT> ?
<IrIT> my sound works in xmms
<brad_s> fair enough, but you might only have the ALSA modules loaded.
<brad_s> try typing this at a terminal:
<brad_s> lsmod | grep 'oss'
<brad_s> and tell me if it lists anything.
<IrIT> yes
<wasabi> so... i think my initrd doesn't contain the proper driver for my raid card... how does one force a driver into an initrd?
<IrIT> 2 sec.. gotta restart
<pw> Ubuntans!
<da_bon_bon> hey all
<pw> Here's a funny thing.
<pw> I plug my camera in, the first time, I get a usbdisk icon on the desktop. This is cool.
<pw> This actually points at /media/usbdisk.
<pw> I unplug it, the icon goes away and /media/usbdisk goes away, too.
<pw> Now, I plug it for a second time, and /media/usbdisk mounts, but I get no icon.
<pw> Ideas?
<auto> can you still access the camera?
<pw> Yeah, /media/usbdisk comes and goes as I plug/unplug the camera; it's just the desktop icon I'm missing.
<auto> thats strange
<pw> innit just?
<wasabi> .
<outBoB> pw: known bug
<Deft> hey, does Ubuntu have any standard system for reporting text/translation bugs?
<outBoB> pw: right click on the CD and mount it or whatever
<pw> outBoB: It's not a CD, it's a camera.
<outBoB> Deft: not that I know of, use bugzilla
<MasterFox> Hello folks
<_4strO> hello
<outBoB> pw: I know, but trying to mount the CD will refresh the mount database
<Deft> outBoB, well, it seems a bit major to open a bug for each spelling mistake...
<Twiggy> Can anybody point me to a place to config my sound card?  It's worked under plenty of distros, I'm just not seeing where I can get the alsaconf command so I can config it
<Falstius> is there a source package for the 2.6.10-2 kernel?
<_4strO> ATI driver on Xorg ?
<pw> outBoB: 'ow queer.
<_4strO> possible to have 3d acceleration ?
<outBoB> pw: yes, it's a problem with gamin and inotify
<outBoB> _4strO: yes with fglrx
<_4strO> mmm i have
<outBoB> Falstius: there should be, linux-source-2.6.10-2
<outBoB> Deft: possibly, perhaps make a bug about it :)
<MasterFox> Anyone know why I would not be able to get a floppy to mount
<_4strO> xorg-driver-fglrx
<Deft> outBoB, good plan, I'll do that
<_4strO> i have that
<_4strO> but no acceleration
<_4strO> :/
<_4strO> ( Operating System ) Linux Debian-3.1 Kernel: 2.6.10-2-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.1.99 | Desktop: Gnome v2.9 | IRC Client: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<outBoB> _4strO: you also need linux-restricted-modules
<_4strO> outBoB> i will see
<outBoB> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<_4strO> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2-k7
<_4strO> with mpy athlon ?
<Falstius> outBoB: I swear that wasn't there 5 minutes ago :)
<Twiggy> outBoB: What repo has 2.6.10?
<jdub> outBoB: i don't like the gamin/inotify bugs. it makes me want to disable gamin's inotify support, which means dnotify holding devices hostage. ;)
<outBoB> sounds good
<outBoB> Falstius: ;)
<outBoB> Twiggy: hoary
<jdub> outBoB: whichever wins, we lose </avp>
<outBoB> jdub: haha yes
<Twiggy> outBoB: How stable is it to use hoary?
<outBoB> it's like stabbing yourself in the eye to stop the bleeding
<HrdwrBoB> Twiggy: reasonably
* Twiggy hoars it up
<_4strO> HrdwrBoB> with smp or no ?
<_4strO> ior both
<HrdwrBoB> _4strO: depends which kernel you're using
<HrdwrBoB> run the command I said before
<_4strO> k
<Falstius> anyone have a board with ich6 and working audio?
<MasterFox> Ok this is really bugging me. When I try to open a flopy I get unknown filesystm. It's basically a PC formatted (Under WinXP) floppy how do I get this to mount?
<_4strO> HrdwrBoB> he said i have the lastest
<_4strO> the more recent
<_4strO> :p
<_4strO> sorry for my uggly english
<HrdwrBoB> _4strO: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> follow those instructions
<_4strO> kk thx
<Deft> MasterFox, where is it failing?
<MasterFox> I tried opening it in Nautilus
<Deft> have you tried mounting it from a commandline and giving the filesystem type?
<Twiggy> Can anybody point me to a place to config my sound card?  It's worked under plenty of distros, I'm just not seeing where I can get the alsaconf command so I can config it
<MasterFox> Yes, I tried mount /dev/fd0 and recieved the same error
<Deft> Twiggy, what about the card isn't configured? are the right modules loaded for it?
<Deft> MasterFox, did you try that with -tvfat?
<_4strO> what does smp at the end of kernel name means ?
<Deft> _4strO, multi-processor
<MasterFox> With or without the sudo command?
<_4strO> thx Deft
<MasterFox> NM I have to sudo. LOL
<snowblink> Got amarok now. I've run the wizard, but it dies just after it starts looking for music. Any ideas?
<snowblink> looks like KDE app doesn't like to play in GNOME
<MasterFox> not working
<Deft> same error?
<qcompson_> snowblink: you might want to fool around with the soundserver amarok uses
<kapputu> hello everyone
<MasterFox> gives me the help info
<kapputu> I changed my video card
<kapputu> how do I configure my X again?
<MasterFox> Running Warty still if that helps, heh
<Deft> kapputu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<Twiggy> Deft: Modules are loaded, yeah
<Twiggy> Deft: I get an error on boot/trying to run alsamixer
<MasterFox> Floppy would be /dev/fd0 right?
<kapputu> an easier way?
<HrdwrBoB> MasterFox: you can mount floppy with pmount /dev/fd0
<Deft> Twiggy, run the Users and groups program and see if you are allowed to access sound
<kapputu> nope
<kapputu> I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu
<snowblink> qcompson_: have got all the soundserver bits, but it crashes with kio errors
<Deft> kapputu, it's not at all complicated
<klaym> how do I change desktop theme on Ubuntu?
<wasabi> uh so like, i really need help with my unbootable Ubuntu system.
<Twiggy> Deft: I am, the error says 'No cards found'
<wasabi> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Riddell> snowblink: do you get the same problem with other KDE apps?
<Twiggy> Deft: Proper module is loaded though, and lspci shows it as well
<kapputu> I know I'm not giving it the right info
<snowblink> Riddell: first KDE app I'm running on this box. Am new to GNOME.
<Deft> kapputu, you shouldn't need to give it much, it should pick the right options for most things
<snowblink> Riddell: suspect it has something to do with KDE rather than amarok specifically
<proudhon> hi
<Riddell> snowblink: could you install another kde app (kwrite for example) and see if it crashes too?
<proudhon> can anyone help me with my tv card ?
<proudhon> ive installed the basic system
<proudhon> sudo apt-get tvtime did not work
<proudhon> and the other ganome program did not work
<snowblink> Riddell: okay. Installing kcalc...
<MasterFox> pmount did not work, still asking for filesystem
<proudhon> wich program should i instaal guys ?
<proudhon> there seem to be debian unstable .debs for tv-time
<snowblink> Riddell: kcalc appears to work
<proudhon> can i use them ?
<MasterFox> sudo mount -tvfat /dev/fd0 did not work either, it just brought up the same dialog as if you type mount --help
<snowblink> Riddell: konqueror seems to have installed itself, and that works too
<Riddell> snowblink: probably an amarok problem, try running it form the command line and seeing what message it gives out
<Deft> MasterFox, you need the whole command, mount -tvfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<MasterFox> oops
<proudhon> this aint a help channel i guess
<proudhon> only devs here
<proudhon> can i
<proudhon> do u guys have another channel for peeps like me ?
<snowblink> Riddell: seems to be behaving now. I think the problem was that I did not have a .kde directory. kcalc or konqueror must have created
<zooko> proudhon: I
<zooko> 'm not really a regular on this channel, but I'll take aminute to try to help you out.
<proudhon> thanks
<snowblink> Riddell: thanks for help. Will point amarok folk at this.
<proudhon> ive got a pctv rA
<zooko> I don't know what a "pctv rA" is.
<proudhon> PINNACLE PCTV Rave card
<proudhon> sorry typo
<zooko> Oh.
<zooko> never heard of it...
<NiteHawk> i use tvtime
<NiteHawk> works fine
<proudhon> it seems to be working becouse i can wacht tv via gnomemeeting
<oly> eeeek, proudhon depends on the version of that card
<proudhon> i just need a tv app
<oly> newer ones have trouble
<proudhon> frontend
<oly> cuz i got one :p
<oly> i can get to channels and sounds dont work
<oly> two*
<proudhon> mine worked out fine under suse 9.0 oly
<zooko> Is there a 32-bit libSDL in Ubuntu?  I haven't found one so I monkey-installed one from debian.
<proudhon> ubuntu has no tv apps ?
<oly> ah, it depends on the model though
<proudhon> i can use deba
<proudhon> debain
<proudhon> debian. crap typos
<oly> i have read around and the newer ravetv have a different chip or something
<Deft> zooko, I think the whole of sdl is in main/universe...
<proudhon> i have old one
<oly> i have yet to get mine to work properly :(
<zooko> Deft: sorry, I meant a 32-bit libs package for 64-bit systems.
<mjr> proudhon, well, I watch digi-tv with xine, does that count? :)
<proudhon> so u advice me to dowload, debian packages
<MasterFox> proudhon, Ubuntu is based on Debian, you can load packages for it and they will work
<HrdwrBoB> MasterFox: I would not recommend using debian packages
<proudhon> i tried installing zapping from universe
<proudhon> it did not work
<zooko> What is this "television" thing you speak of.
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: what do you mean when you say it did not work
<HrdwrBoB> what was wrong with tvtime?
<proudhon> missing libs
<HrdwrBoB> which libs
<MasterFox> HrdwrBoB, but if Ubuntu has not put a certain app in the repositories?
<proudhon> does ubuntu have its own tvtime debs ?
<Nafallo> anyone tried fglrx on amd64?
<proudhon> u guys should release a working tv app with base. that would be cool
<Nafallo> I end up with blank screen.
<HrdwrBoB> MasterFox: you can use some, however it's not recommended due to library differences etc
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: ubuntu has tvtime in universe
<proudhon> how to i install ?
<proudhon> sorry n00b here
<HrdwrBoB> in synaptic you can add universe
<HrdwrBoB> it's disabled by default
<HrdwrBoB> then you can just install tvtime
<proudhon> oke thanks
<proudhon> and all proper libs will be added right  ?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> that's all automatic
<proudhon> btw since i told u guys
<proudhon> better u guys remove zapping from universe
<MasterFox> True on the lib issues, HrdwrBoB. Aside from that why haven't we gotten GAIM 1.1.1 into the repositories yet anyway?
<proudhon> well thanks for the help. il put in a bug report
<meltbanana314> does anyone know of any repositories that i can install the Korn Shell from?
<meltbanana314> or do I have to get it from AT&T?
<HrdwrBoB> MasterFox: it's in hoary
<Deft> meltbanana314, there's pdksh
<meltbanana314> Deft: it doesn't do everything that KSH93 does though.
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me why is there a openoffice.org2-debian-files
<BockBilbo> in ubuntu
<proudhon> a little question peeps. Synaptic does not find tvtime
<BockBilbo> which doesnt work?
<pw> meltbanana314: I have some binaries somewhere of that, built on my warty box.
<Deft> BockBilbo, start of the set needed for v2 I believe
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> Deft, so it doesnt work
<BockBilbo> right?
<MasterFox> HrdwrBoB: Ah, Well That would explain why it's not in Warty. :) I just downloaded straight from game and installed it that way. Works like a champ
<Deft> it's just basically the copyright notices
<meltbanana314> pw: I can get the binaries from AT&T, but i was just looking for a quickie install through apt-get
<HrdwrBoB> MasterFox: ah :)
<Nafallo> I'll guess noone then...
<proudhon> guys
<lalaine> just installed can log in as root
<lalaine> oops
<lalaine> can't
<pw> meltbanana314: No, ksh93 is not packaged for debian anywhere that I've found, and believe me, I've hunted high and low.
<Deft> lalaine, root is distabled
<jmhodges> lalaine: read the FAQ and learn sudo :)
<Deft> there is a lot about it on the site
<meltbanana314> pw: =(
<lalaine> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> lalaine: that's right, sudo is recommended
<HrdwrBoB> sudo is SUperuser DO
<HrdwrBoB> prefix things you want to run as root with sudo
<lalaine> ok hold on
<HrdwrBoB> it asks you for your password
<HrdwrBoB> then executes the command as root
<lalaine> when i click root terminal it ask for my root pass i enter it and then it say child exit status 1
<jmhodges> note that the passwd it asks for is the users passwd, not roots
<lalaine> i know i got the pass word right
<jmhodges> no, it doesn't ask for roots
<jmhodges> it ask for the users
<ogra> lalaine: did you give your user pw ?
<jmhodges> roots passwd should be randomly set by ubuntu at install
<jmhodges> you dont need to worry about having a root passwd
<lalaine> that seem bassackwards
<Hitchhiker90> hello
<jmhodges> lalaine: actually its not
<Hitchhiker90> where can I find an apt-get tutorial?
<jmhodges> lalaine: its a definite boost to security
<MasterFox> Ok thanks alot for the help guys. I'm out
<HrdwrBoB> jmhodges: no, infact there's no root passord
<ephemeral> why cant Rythmbox play Mp3s? It plays FLAC fine...
<HrdwrBoB> it's disabled
<lalaine> but that means an user can run root commmands just by entering their password
<jmhodges> HrdwrBoB: ah, i stand corrected
<jmhodges> lalaine: not any user
<HrdwrBoB> ephemeral: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jmhodges> just the first one made
<lalaine> awww
<lalaine> ok
<HrdwrBoB> lalaine: others can if you make them so
<lalaine> now i feel better
<Nafallo> ephemeral: with universe added that is...
<jmhodges> lalaine: and you have for allow each user made after that into the "ring" of allowed users
<HrdwrBoB> lalaine: in /etc/sudoers
<lalaine> just never seen it done that wat
<ephemeral> hmm.. why is it in Universe?...
<ephemeral> infact why is it not ready installed?
<ephemeral> legal issues?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<lalaine> thanks you guys
<HrdwrBoB> patent issues
<lalaine> bye
<Nafallo> ephemeral: because mp3 have license issues :-)
<HrdwrBoB> unfortunately the mp3 patent is being enforced
<Nafallo> ephemeral: explained in the wiki...
<HrdwrBoB> lalaine: not a problem
<ephemeral> ah.. who is it being enforced by?
<HrdwrBoB> fraunhofer
<HrdwrBoB> who own the patent
<ephemeral> ah
<ephemeral> they stand to make a lot of $ then
<proudhon> how do i install stuff from universe
<ephemeral> so things like winamp, have they paid for usage?
<ogra> ephemeral: its legal to offer it for DL, you only have to pay if you distribute it on a CD
<Nafallo> ephemeral: winamp is AOL if I remember correctly?
<ephemeral> yes, have they paid for the usage?
<ephemeral> things like Sonique also..?
<proudhon> noone
<ogra> ephemeral: they dont need to....
<ephemeral> ogra: whys that?
<jdub> thomson do the licensing.
<ogra> ephemeral: or is it distributed on CD by them ?
<Nafallo> ephemeral: dunno, but I would certainly believe so... that's a company with money ;-).
<proudhon> guys am stuck
<jdub> ephemeral: http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/index.html
<Nafallo> well, f00d
<ogra> proudhon: use synaptic
<ephemeral> winamp is a free DL.. so is Sonique .. so are countless other M$ basedplayers
<Nafallo> bbl
<proudhon> ogra dont know how . it doest find tvtime
<proudhon> i saw this however http://cpan.cybercomm.nl/pub2/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tvtime/
<ogra> ephemeral: yup, and mp3 for DL is free of charge...you only have to pay if you distribute it on a CD
<ogra> ephemeral: codec that is
<ephemeral> ah
<NiteHawk> you have to change your apt sources and add univers
<jdub> ephemeral: but for us, see the patent-only one on this page: http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/software.html
<ephemeral> that makes sense
<proudhon> Nitehawk can i find that on some howto ?
<globalmatador> hey guys! i have the problem that my firefox browser always jumps back in its history. i think it has to do with my synaptic touchpad, but i have turned every button emulation off in my xorg.conf (i'm running hoary)
<Hitchhiker90> how can I tell which packages I have installed?
<ogra> proudhon: look for the synaptic howto in the wiki it explains it
<NiteHawk> yes
<proudhon> thanks
<proudhon> sorry for my rudeness here. i hate beeing n00b and bothering u devs
<jdub> ogra: where are you getting this "if you distribute it on CD" stuff from?
<proudhon> i love u all
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: in synaptics go to settings, repositories
<ogra> proudhon: thats a support channel ;)
<proudhon> :\
<proudhon> thanks HrdwrBob
<HrdwrBoB> then add 'universe' onto the end of  "sections"
<proudhon> http://cpan.cybercomm.nl/pub2/ubuntu/pool/universe/ i can add this right HrdwrBob ?
<ogra> jdub: i read an interview with the license guy from fraunhofer, if you dont distribute it its free for personal usage...
<proudhon> o i see
<proudhon> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: no, ignore that, that's a mirror of the file that you will also download
<proudhon> like this "main restricted universe"
<jdub> ogra: the license is for the patent or the software, and is unrelated to the distribution method.
<Hitchhiker90> if I need to boot into a text mode would I change the inittab line to 1, 2, or 3?
<ogra> jdub: but if you distribute it on CD you have to buy the patent license or not ?
<ephemeral> btw, why is Firefox 0.9.3 in Ubuntu?
<ephemeral> and not Firefox 1
<proudhon> and ill do that to both deb & security sections right?
<globalmatador> does anyone here have an idea how i can troubleshoot my touchpad problem?
<jdub> ephemeral: http://www.mp3licensing.com/licensees/index.asp
<ogra> ephemeral: it was not stable when warty got released
<globalmatador> ephemeral: ff 1.0 was released too late for warty
<ephemeral> ya.. but its not even a rcognised Synaptic upgrade
<jdub> ogra: distribution method has nothing to do with patent licensing :)
<ephemeral> suggesting its either in Universe
<ephemeral> or not there at all
<globalmatador> ephermal: warty is frozen
<snowblink> ephemeral: backport
<jdub> ogra: and they don't define those terms
<ogra> jdub: learning all the day ;)
<ephemeral> ?
<jdub> ephemeral: warty is released and stable, so there are only security and major bugfix updates.
<ogra> jdub: nope, it was my interpratation of his words....got me :)
<snowblink> ephemeral: add this to your sources.list - deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ warty-backports main universe
<jdub> ephemeral: we recommend sticking with the supported software - remember, it's only going to be as old as the latest ubuntu release (six months).
<jdub> snowblink: please don't recommend the backports.
<ephemeral> will Synaptic Upgrade me to a better Ubuntu when its out?
<ephemeral> or will i need a CD
<ogra> snowblink: people using backports will have a hard time upgrading to hoary if its stable.....
<jdub> ephemeral: you can do it either way
<ephemeral> ah
<wasabi_> haha it's soo cool that i can actually use xcompmgr now without problems
<ogra> wasabi_: nvidia ?
<wasabi_> yup
<snowblink> fair nuf
<wasabi_> no crashes whatsoever
<ogra> wasabi_: try it on another card :-P
<wasabi_> no way
<Deft> has anyone here run into the problem with the nvidia logo never going away?
<proudhon> i wanna thank u guys. my tv-time works perfectly
<proudhon> lol@topic
<snowblink> reki: backports. I was following ubuntuguide.org. Perhaps they should put something up about why you might skip that repository?
<insanekane> hi ... what runlevel should I select in /etc/inittab as the default, so that I get a console login instead of gdm ?
* snowblink turns off auto completion...
<snowblink> re backports. I was following ubuntuguide.org. Perhaps they should put something up about why you might skip that repository?
<ogra> snowblink: its unofficial anyway, but you could talk to the author and ask for a warning (or talk to the backports team to use a sane versioning scheme)
<jdub> insanekane: you don't, ubuntu/debian doesn't work that way.
<jdub> insanekane: you can remove the gdm package if you want it to always boot to the console
<insanekane> jdub, k, i will try that ...
<snowblink> orga: heh. I think I'll leave a message on the ubuntuguide forum thread. The other option sounds a little trickier.
<insanekane> ubuntu screwed up my mandrake installation
<insanekane> jdub, i want to make a new install and LiveCD, with some specific packages that are not in Ubuntu, are there any documents that describus what I can try to get that done ?
<jdub> there's a document being written on the wiki
<insanekane> jdub, ok, thanks I will look
<keyfa770> hi, how do i kill X in ubuntu? ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work bcuz the loginmanager starts up automaticly... i need to install the nvidia drivers for my gfx card..
<jdub> keyfa770: you can do that while in X
<jdub> keyfa770: just follow the directions on the wiki
<keyfa770> this app installation wants me to kill all X application and me to have root access (sudo -s works i think)
<keyfa770> wich wiki?
<jdub> installing the nvidia packages does not require you to stop X
<jdub> the ubuntu wiki
<keyfa770> the synaptic packet manager doesnt have drivers included?
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<keyfa770> it doesnt?
<jdub> keyfa770: ubuntu ships drivers for nvidia
<keyfa770> ohh in that case :)
<proudhon> :| topic ....:\
<keyfa770> i just want to know if its optimized for my gfx card.. the windows are a bit slow... maybe it is just slow?
<HrdwrBoB> keyfa770: www.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> this details how to install drivers from nvidia
<proudhon> i dont wanna use nvidia 3d stuff
<proudhon> only makes my dekstop more unstable
<Twiggy> Hrm I added hoary as a repo but on 2.6.9 is coming up, do I need to add an extra repo?
<proudhon> i guess its normal
<keyfa770> not me either... i love everything about ubuntu... ive been using slackware and freebsd before, just as a novice user though... i dont remember how slow it was dragging windows in X
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: it's all or nothing
<proudhon> yeah
<ogra> Twiggy: you upgrade to hoary ?
<proudhon> only use windows for my games
<proudhon> 100 % linux for the rest of stuff
<HrdwrBoB> you can use cedega for many games
<Twiggy> ogra: I'm just trying to upgrade my kernel if possible (alsa problem)
<proudhon> if only those crappy game manufacturers dev proper.
<ogra> Twiggy: did you hit reload after adding hoary ?
<HrdwrBoB> Twiggy: 2.6.10 is certainly in hoary currently
<Twiggy> Yep
<Twiggy> HrdwrBoB: Aye, it's not coming up in synaptic though
<proudhon> is hoary unsable or testing ?
<keyfa770> ubuntu is the first distribution i really like alot!
<ogra> proudhon: both ;)
<proudhon> lol
<proudhon> i meant i can risk installing it for daily use
<ogra> proudhon: ubuntu is not debian ;)
<proudhon> lol
<birger> is there a well functioning bittorent client for ubuntu?
<proudhon> birger thats in the unofficial ubuntu guide
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: I would not recommend it if you aren't comfortable with fixing broken stuff
<birger> proudhon: Thanks, I'll take a look
<HrdwrBoB> birger: yes 'bittorrent';
<proudhon> well a n00b like me better not then
<proudhon> since am here asking silly questions haha
<oly> well i am newish an playing silly games with both distros newbie style lol
<oly> tried hoary but x.org dont work
<proudhon> lol
<oly> so installing warty so i can get the xf86config setting that work
<proudhon> tuxracer & pingus are cool
<santagada> anyone is habing problem with xcompmgr?
<oly> then gona try hoary again
<oly> :p
<santagada> having
<proudhon> xbill is cool too
<proudhon> M$ bashing
<proudhon> haha
<oly> what fun, damn savage card in my laptop
<oly> always giving me grief
<santagada> frozen buble is nice
<Frossi> Hi, how can I get Nvidia's new drivers on warty?
<proudhon> yeah i had a savage 4. always trouble under Xfree86 too
<MorbidAngel> Hello
<oly> mine a savage pro twister or something wierd
<MorbidAngel> im having a problem, i was installing ubuntu, and i got this error, said something about a bad Cd, or the CD-rw drive was too fasst, the base installation wouldnt install
<santagada> Frossi, i don't think so
<proudhon> the weirder the GPU. the more trouble duh!
<oly> i dont mine playing with warty on my laptop though, cuz i dont use it much any more :)
<bohlson> any german people here?
<oly> yeah, i want a nice nvidia chip in my laptop at least that works and very well :)
<santagada> MorbidAngel, they talk about this in some faq, it is common to burn a bad cd, have you checked the md5sum?
<MorbidAngel> your talking to a guy thats completely linux illiterate :)..
* MorbidAngel got the CD's in the mail..
<proudhon> crap i switched to composite channel by accident on tvtime. how do get back to my normal channels ?
<santagada> MorbidAngel,  well, then you can find md5summer and make it calculate the md5 of the cd
<mhz> moin!
<santagada> then you can visually compare to the one on the ubuntu site, or you can burn the cd again :)
<proudhon> burning it with k3b worked out fine.
<santagada> if he is linux illiterate he doesn't have k3b
<proudhon> lol
<proudhon> noone here uses tvtime ?
<Twiggy> proudhon: I do
<santagada> Where do you live MorbidAngel?
<MorbidAngel> i got the CD's in the mail -_-;. i have no blank CD's of my own, and im running on a 56k modem, like hell im downloading it..
<proudhon> watching to composite
<MorbidAngel> i live in Canada
<Twiggy> proudhon: Just right click and poke around in the menu a bit
<proudhon> gotta get back to normal channels
<proudhon> oh
<Twiggy> proudhon: I use NTSC for mine
<santagada> well i can't give any of my cds, I live in Brazil
<proudhon> aha i see
<proudhon> am from holland i use PAL
<santagada> if it came from canonical it must be some problem with you cd drive
<proudhon> NTSC sucks
<yeti> does ubuntu come with alsa and udev by default?
<HrdwrBoB> yeti: yes
<santagada> yeti only in hoary
<santagada> warty doesnt came with udev
<santagada> I think
<HrdwrBoB> no, it does
<jdub> yeah it does :)
<Twiggy> Aye it does
<santagada> are you all sure?
<Twiggy> udev had sex with my camera last night
<jdub> absolutely sure
<proudhon> lol
<santagada> :)
<jdub> Twiggy: keep it nice, please.
<mhz> Has anyone here uses Ubuntu + Debian source.list?
* proudhon waves at Twiggy ure killin me
<jdub> mhz: no, we strongly discourage it.
<mhz> I mean, with no problems, obviously
<mhz> :)
<jdub> mhz: you're better off sticking to the ubuntu main and universe repos.
<santagada> and multiverse
<mhz> jdub: but will universe ONLY use "Free as in Freedom" packages?
<santagada> I really think ubuntu should have multiverse in it default sources.list, commented and with an explanation
<Twiggy> Aye
<santagada> mhz, yes
<jdub> mhz: multiverse is equivalent to debian's contrib/non-free
<Twiggy> I wanted mplayer, had to rAwk the multiverse for that
<siretart> mhz: yes. non-free stuff is in ubuntu multiverse
<Deft> santagada, in hoary there is a program to manage sources, which has multiverse as a tick box
<proudhon> dont incurrage nonfree software
<HrdwrBoB> encourage
<proudhon> typos
<proudhon> am from holland
<ogra>  /am/are/ ?
<ogra> *g*
<proudhon> teaser
<proudhon> *grins back*
<mhz> hmmm, I got a little confused the... "multiverse" will assure me to get only GPL and Free packages, no mplayer, lame, etc and stuff
<mhz> ?
<nestle-iced-tea> Hey.. Easy question.. I just set up apache, and moved a .avi file to my /var/www for a friend, but he can't download it because it says Forbidden.. How do I set the permissions on the file?
<don> chmod a+r pr0n.avi for example.
<tritium> nestle-iced-tea, with "chmod"
<Deft> nestle-iced-tea, you can change permissions from nautilus
<proudhon> pr0n haha
<jdub> mhz: multiverse is equivalent to debian's contrib and non-free
<nestle-iced-tea> lol
<don> proudhon: he said it's an .avi file.. ;)
<nestle-iced-tea> thanks
<jdub> mhz: but we still can't distribute things we're not allowed to
<siretart> mhz: I think you confuse multiverse and universe
<nestle-iced-tea> it is an .avi
<nestle-iced-tea> but its 3rd rock from the sun
<nestle-iced-tea> haha
<mhz> ah, ok then
<mhz> so RMS will be proud :)
* proudhon waves at don.. wtf does pr0n mean *grins*
<jdub> mhz: he's said some nice things about us, yeah
<mhz> jdub + siretart : in your opinions why just 1 mirror (so far?) when apt-setup ? Anyway I can get to use apt-setup to use other mirrors?
<proudhon> laughing my ass off. tvtime has funny furtune like thingy :P
* proudhon has wanda fish on panel too
<jdub> mhz: at warty's release, we only had our central server that we could rely on.
<mhz> ah
<insanekane> Riddell, are u there ?
<Riddell> insanekane: hi
<insanekane> Riddell, i see you are working on Kubuntu ...
<mhz> jdub: and how many people at "security"?
<jdub> mhz: i don't quite get the question
<Riddell> insanekane: yep
<insanekane> Riddell, I am interested in remastering Ubuntu with KDE packages ... jdub told me there was some documentation on this, but I cant seem to find it on the wiki
<keyfa770> hi
<jdub> insanekane: the kubuntu guys are going to be doing that
<ogra> insanekane: join them :)
<insanekane> jdub, yes :)
<keyfa770> is there anyway possible to mount a windows partition and let the user to both read / write from ubuntu?
<keyfa770> i can only find read only howtos
<insanekane> ogra, my point exactly :)
<proudhon> so where are the gubuntu guys ? *grins*
<yeti> is there something like packages.ubuntu.org?
<tritium> Keybuk, fat or ntfs?
<santagada> using kernel drivers you don't
<ogra> insanekane: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<tritium> keyfa770, rather
<keyfa770> tritium, NTFS
<jdub> yeti: no
<mhz> jdub: AFAIK, in source.list there's the line "security". I believe it does the similar job as Debian "security" team who check for packages, right?
<Riddell> insanekane: that's what we're doing, don't think there's any docs on remastering ubuntu yet, /join #kubuntu for us
<insanekane> ogra,yes I can see that page (which is where I found Riddell) .. but i cant find the documentation on remastering :(
<jdub> mhz: yes.
<santagada> there were a package to do that
<santagada> captive
<santagada> but i don't see it in ubuntu
<siretart> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive says that hoary users will have a "automatic" mirror setup software. is this correct? what tool is this page referring to?
<yeti> jdub: uh, why? how will i find out if a program is in the ubuntu repository?
<klaym> is there some system to manage desktop themes for ubuntu?
<ogra> insanekane: i think thats not complete yet.....either join kubuntu or wait until its available :)
<mhz> jdub: how many people take care of that msision in Ubuntu's?
<mz2> is there some easy firewall configuration tool in ubuntu?
<froust> Can anyone give me a hand with the ati drivers?
<tritium> keyfa770, not sure if ntfstools supports write as well
<keyfa770> hum :/
<jdub> mhz: one dedicated, with the assistance of various package specialists.
<insanekane> ogra, done
<HrdwrBoB> mz2: you can apt-get firestarter, there is no firewall by default
<jdub> mhz: but there is a growing security team
<snowblink> how can I list all the packages installed from a given repository?
<mhz> jdub: ah, cool!
<mz2> HrdwrBoB, cheers
<mz2> how about samba configuration?
<HrdwrBoB> snowblink: why would you want that
<ogra> insanekane: great :)
<mz2> it's not overwhelming to do it myself but still, gui wouldn't hurt :)
<HrdwrBoB> mz2: there is a 'shares' interface that comes with ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> though tbh I have not used it
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB: want to see what I have installed from backports
<mz2> HrdwrBoB, what's it called?
<yeti> i know that's a provocative question, but: could anyone sum up in one line why i should use ubuntu rather than debian unstable?
<mhz> jdub: mainly, my concerns are regarding the effort. I mean, how better can be to dedicate time team effort to check on packages while there's already a Debian team to do so (well, for general packages, not ubuntu's)
<HrdwrBoB> snowblink: there is no easy way
<HrdwrBoB> snowblink: you could write a small script to do it
<Nafallo> snowblink: if you remove the repo and update they will show up as local or obsolute :-)
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<jdub> mhz: well, look at it this way - quite a few recent debian security updates have credited ubuntu. :-)
<mhz> good point! :D
<HrdwrBoB> mz2: administration->shared folders
<proudhon> ubuntu rocks :D
<kez_> hey, anyone got a moment to help a newb who just installed ubuntu but got stuck when xfree died?
<jdub> so who here is a web designer?
* Nafallo look at at jdub today :-). and forced his girl to do the same ;-).
<jdub> and why haven't you entered the ubuntu website comp yet? :)
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Nafallo> s/look/looked/
<HrdwrBoB> haha if by web designer you mean 'I wrote stuff and put it in a file with a html extension"
<mz2> HrdwrBoB, administration?
<froust> Can anyone help me out with getting the ATI vid card drivers working?
<HrdwrBoB> mz2: not beyond that afaik
<snowblink> HrdwrBoB, Nafallo: cheers will have a go
<proudhon> lol hHrdwrBoB
<tritium> Kezza, how did xfree die?
<keknehv> I'm having some major problems with Synaptic and apt-get, in general
<mhz> jdub: one last question from me :)...
<giard> xfree is still around
<Kezza> tritium: it tried to pull some strange screen resoultion that none of my monitors will support
<proudhon> M$ Office web export = evil!
<giard> but they were playing with the licenses, and that irritated people
<mz2> HrdwrBoB, I must be really stupid but I'm yet to see this "Administration" anywhere
<santagada> yeti, I am using ubuntu because I like the  ubuntu gnome better
<HrdwrBoB> mz2: oh, it's probably 'system' or something
<HrdwrBoB> sorry the menus have significantly changed in hoary
<keknehv> My perl-base is broken
<Crane> hello
<mhz> jdub: any chance I can select which packages I want installed after base system has been configured ? I personally would not use some of default packages.
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: what are you doing with apt
<Crane> HrdwrBoB: yea thay have and I think I like them
<Kezza> tritium: i've managed to get into xf86cfg but it died when i tried to set up my mouse first... first i need to find out how to kill that, and secondly i need to fix the screen resoultion.
<HrdwrBoB> mhz: if you run in advanced mode
<mz2> ah... but that tool you're talking about, taht's in gnome 2.9 isn't it, not in 2.8?
<mz2> that
<Nafallo> HrdwrBoB: AFAIK that shares-tool isn't availble in warty?
<keknehv> Synaptic, actually. I have broken packages, and nothing will fix them
<HrdwrBoB> oh well.. I was wrong
<jdub> yeti: ubuntu - supported six-monthly stable releases, skates the bleeding edge of some software (particularly gnome), etc.
<mz2> Nafallo, exactly
<HrdwrBoB> wouldn't be the first time
<HrdwrBoB> sorry about that
<jdub> mhz: nup, install the system and add/remove as you wish.
<froust> Has anyone here got the 64 bit ati drivers working?
<Nafallo> mz2: if you want an easy way to set up samba-shares in warty swat is probably the way to go...
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: finally we have the proof that you are human :)
<proudhon> lol ogra
<HrdwrBoB> Kezza: check /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<Ex-Cyber> anyone know what to do about Macromedia's flash player not displaying some text/graphics?
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: haha :)
<jdub> ogra: nah, he's just shorting. i'll replace the fuse. :)
<proudhon> orga i thought he was a bot
<ogra> hehe
<keknehv> So, what should I do?
* HrdwrBoB pzzt bing pop
<Ex-Cyber> apart from "help develop gplflash", which is an option I'm giving some thought to :P
<Crane> lol
<proudhon> lol
<proudhon> yo HrdwrBoB !beer
<proudhon> !beer
<yeti> jdub: so, is ubuntu warty more recent than debian sid?
<keknehv> There are a multitude of upgrades needed, but perl-base won't upgrade
<jdub> yeti: warty isn't.
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: what sources do you have in apt-get
<jdub> yeti: see, ubuntu is a branch of sid.
<keknehv> HrdwrBoB: I think I have just about everything
<jdub> yeti: so the devel branch actually *is* sid (plus ubuntu changesets) for most of its cycle.
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: it's a problem with the way X and flash work
<keknehv> Here's the error:
<jdub> yeti: then we freeze and fix and release, and do it all again.
<mhz> jdub: hmmm, ok. .oO (I always wanted a based Debian Distro like Ubuntu but with minor differences to Ubuntu (like picking packages already in CD instead of getting the Full CD, mainly)
<froust> Should I use the fglrxconfig after installing the ati drivers?
<HrdwrBoB> mhz: not everything on the CD is installed
<keknehv> Hold on...
<proudhon> i think the base is proper for most users
<jdub> we install the desktop seed, but the cd also includes the ship seed, which is "other useful stuff you might want straight away" :)
<Cred> Hello. I've installed apache2 and before last boot it was working fine, now it seems to be binding on IPv6 address. Is there some setting from Ubuntu that makes this happen or is it purely apache2 thing?
<HrdwrBoB> mhz: eg build essential, ssh, etc
<keknehv> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<keknehv>   libperl5.8: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<keknehv>   perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<hams> jdub: tried the amd64 livecd, apperently it needs the latest nvidia drivers...
<proudhon> Cred its also in the ubuntu guide
<keknehv> Hmmm... this is really weird
<Kezza> HrdwrBoB: what am i looking for? i cant find which resoultion it's trying to use
<keknehv> Is there anything I can do?
<mhz> HrdwrBoB: I mean, after base system is installed, if users want to keep installing, AFAIK, the only chances given are "web" or "CD", but no "select which packages from WEB or CD"
<racoontje> hmm
<ogra> hams: it works great with the nv driver here
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: can you past your sources.list on pastebin.com
<jdub> hams: your hardware does?
<keknehv> Okay
<proudhon> unoffical ubuntu guide mentions the ipv6 problem
<racoontje> I need the exact sources.list line for the .nl ubuntu mirror, could anyone help me?
<Crane> hey I just got my printer working and would like to back up the config file
<Kezza> HrdwrBoB: it has detected a list of valid resolutions though
<hams> jdub: yeah
<Crane> where is that file located
<Cred> proudhon, oh. Great, thanks.
<jdub> hams: no nv support? badness.
<HrdwrBoB> Kezza: if you want to put that log on pastebin I can check it out
<proudhon> np
<gurrio> hi
<hams> jdub: all i get is a corrupted video image?
<keknehv> HrdwrBoB: Where is the source.list again?
<yeti> jdub: hm, you know, i'm looking for a distro for my brother - he's not a linux guru, he just wants everything to work (mp3, watching videos, teamspeak, skype, gaim) and i want it to work without having to spend hours because (insert random problem here)
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: /etc/apt/
<santagada> Have anyone hear about using bittorrent for apt package downloads, it seems logical...
<Kezza> HrdwrBoB: sorry, i'm a bit new to all this, what's pastebin?
<HrdwrBoB> Kezza: pastebin.com
<Kezza> ah
<racoontje> I need the exact sources.list line for the .nl ubuntu mirror, could anyone help me?
<HrdwrBoB> Kezza: you can put stuff there without annoying everyone
<yeti> jdub: i'm sure ubuntu is a great distro, but will it fulfill this needs or should i rather try mandrake/fedora?
<tritium> If I've modified my /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will do nothing, correct?
<gurrio> i'm trying to run ubuntu linux live-cd, but i'm at the login screen and i don't know neither ther username nor the password
<gurrio> can you help me?
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: that's right
<jdub> yeti: won't take you hours to get those going
<keknehv> http://pastebin.com/232142
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, thanks!
<jdub> yeti: lots of info in ubuntuguide and on the wiki
<keknehv> HrDwrBob: http://pastebin.com/232142
<hams> with the install amd64 cd, does it try to got to X right away or does it start you with a console only?
<santagada> yeti, the problem with ubuntu is that it is hard to install all the packages that you will need, like win32codecs and totem-xine
<jdub> yeti: some of it we just can't do - same as the other free-as-in-beer-and-speech distros.
<Crane> jdub,  I would say mandrake over fedora, less issues. I'm not trying to start a distro argument either
<froust> How do I create a fresh xorg.conf?
<jdub> santagada: it's not.
<tritium> Becuase it steps through the whole configuration process.  I'm not sure how the user is supposed to know that nothing gets configured.
<santagada> jdub, it is
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: have you run an apt-get update?
<jdub> santagada: for his brother, perhaps. not for anyone who groks linux and can read ubuntuguide or the wiki.
<Crane> I haven't even tryied totem
<santagada> jdub, I was using gentoo before, and I think it is in the almost same level to get the system complete
<Crane>  I just stick with mplayer
<jdub> santagada: ha ha. ooooookay.
<keknehv> HrdwrBob: Yes... this comes out too:
<keknehv> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<keknehv> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ogra>  keknehv: remove the duplicate ;)
<irbdavid> hiya, i cant get my sound working on ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: yes, you have it twice, really you should remove the second one
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: when you say "a problem with the way X and flash work", do you just mean the Macromedia flash player or that the imaging models are incompatible?
<Crane> hmmmm can't seem to find config for printer
<hams> can anyone tell me does the install cd setup the system to boot straight to X or do you start with the console first?
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: basically yes
<yeti> jdub: he did manage to install debian sarge once, but unfortunately it didn't autorecognise his soundcard and i had no time to fix it - well, i think i'll give it a try though
<jdub> hams: straight into x.
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: I can't remember exactly, daniels was telling me about it the other day
<hams> is there any way around that?
<yeti> maybe ubuntu works :)
<jdub> hams: uninstall gdm.
<keknehv> ogra: How do I remove the duplicate?
<Cred> proudhon, I couldn't find anything related to apache2 IPv6 problem. I disabled the support from Firefox but that didn't solve it.
<hams> ok, but if my video's not working, what do i do??
<ogra>  keknehv: the way you added it, but backwards ?
<irbdavid> can anyone help me find out what's wrong with the set up and fix it?
<Crane> hams,  i believe there is an option at the first of the installer to do advanced install
<Cred> proudhon, as it seems that apache2 is binding to IPv6 address.
<proudhon> Cred my fault sorry
<santagada> i think it is really dificult, for me a desktop system needs everything in my native language, needs to play every movie and song that I have downloaded (every pr0n movie using strange codecs) and java, also it needs gaim-guifications and some other things that ubuntu doesnt have
<jdub> hams: ctrl-alt-f1?
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: edit the file, you can use synaptic to disable it
<jdub> hams: or boot into recovery mode and change the config.
<hams> jdub: no too late at that point
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: settings-> repositories
<keknehv> Got it
<njan> I agree with santagada on java. A distro which 'just works' off the shelf needs java.
<proudhon> can anyone help Cred
<santagada> jub, or maybe I just got used to gentoo
<keknehv> No errors this time... so what should I do now?
<Crane> irbdavid, what set up
<tritium> froust, I may be wrong, but I think if you read the very top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you can run md5sum and then dpkg-reconfigure.
<hams> Crane: it alows diableing X or chaning the runlevel?
<HaRDaWaY> hello people
<irbdavid> Crane, its an ibm X20
<Cred> proudhon, yea np :)
<njan> But I think aside java and win32codecs, there isn't much ubuntu doesn't have (aside mandrake's installer)
<HrdwrBoB> njan: that's not exactly ubuntu's fault
<njan> HrdwrBoB, I know it isn't.
<jdub> njan: can't ship the jvms.
<irbdavid> crystal sound cs4281 audio chipset
<njan> jdub, I know
<santagada> njan, but althought java programmers are always saying java is free, it isn't, really
<proudhon> sorry i thought i read stuff in the guide about it. sorry to send u to a bad link
<Crane> hams, isn't that what your looking for? select runlevel 3
<njan> I'm just pointing out, objectively, what a distro which 'just works' needs, irrespective of licensing
<ogra> njan: does mdks installer work on ia64 or sparc ?
<njan> ogra, probably not - but I don't know a single consumer who runs either of those chipsets as a home pc
<froust> Can anyone tell me how to create a new xorg.conf?
<hams> Crane: yes, thanks, i'll try it.
<ogra> njan: ppc ?
<njan> ogra, home pc == x86.
<Cred> proudhon, no problem. This problem is strange though.. I have not made any changes and still it binds to wrong address apparently.
<tritium> froust, did you see my last message?
<njan> ogra, no home user who wasn't totally computer literate using osx would have any motivation to switch to linux
* ogra looks around....
<HrdwrBoB> Cred: that will not make any differencce
<Crane> irbdavid, Sorry I must have missed tthe message earlier? do you not have sound?
<HrdwrBoB> Crane: even
<froust> no i didn't
<froust> *scrolls up*
<proudhon> perhaps the guys at apache have a IRC channel ?
<njan> ogra, osx is as good-an OS as linux is. But linux far surpasses windows on an x86, if it's all setup.
<santagada> froust, dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like that
<mz2> thank god ubuntu doesn't have mandrake's installer... not exactly the nicest one, i've managed to crash it a few times in the middle of an installation :)
<froust> i'll try it out! thanks :)
<HrdwrBoB> Crane: ubuntu does not use runlevels the same as redhat
* ogra finds 1 x86 between 6 computers in his livingroom
<keknehv> HrdwrBoB: I'm getting the exact same error
<tritium> sure
<froust> santagada: that didn't work
<irbdavid> Crane, nope no sound
<njan> mz2, no, but it is extremely easy touse, which is the point I was making
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: when you run apt-get update?
<njan> ogra, sure, but you're not an average consumer
<ogra> hmm
<siretart> has someone tried pinfo from universe?
<njan> ogra, the 'average consumer' probably has one or two PCs, and they're x86.
<siretart> I like that info browser, but the package in hoary/universe seems broken :(
<njan> ogra, at the most, they may have two or three and a wireless connection they bought from walmart/dixons/compusa which may or may not be setup correctly.
<pd> anyone have the fglrx drivers installed on xorg (hoary) that i can look at their /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jdub> njan: fairly likely we'll be a great-leap-for-mankind ahead of the other installers for bendy.
<keknehv> http://pastebin.com/232146
<njan> jdub, I'm hoping :)
<Cred> pd, I have
<njan> jdub, it's the one thing that as far as I'm concerned ubuntu really really needs. Then I can hand it out to friends and family without explaining how to partition hard disks
<pd> can you spew in a query window?
<Crane> HrdwrBoB, sorry I'm still learning  ubuntu and debian, been on redhat for couple years
<keknehv> HrdwrBob: That's the error that I keep on getting. http://pastebin.com/232146
<tritium> Is bendy after grumpy?
<njan> jdub, at the moment, I hand out a CD and then go 'if you want help partitioning let me know - I don't advise you do it on your own'
<HrdwrBoB> keknehv: try apt-get install liblockfile-simple-perl
<jdub> njan: that'll still be the case, whichever installer you give them.
<hams> is cdimage.ubuntu.com the only palce to download hoary?
<jdub> if they have to partition for whatever reason, doesn't matter what the installer is.
<zen_> are there any mirrors for hoary array 3?
<njan> jdub, true
<njan> jdub, this is one advantage windows has over linux - it's almost always being installed as the only OS on the system
<santagada> Talking about sun j2re I think they are now giving permissions to distribute it, you just need to ask then, could cannonical do that (and do the same for flash)?
<njan> jdub, but the ubuntu partitioner is scary for anyone who hasn't used a command-line partitioner before
<mz2> jdub, actually not... suse or mandrake handle partitioning really quite well
<zen_> i'm getting ~1.5 KB/s out of cdimage.ubuntu.com
<njan> jdub, it's not an easy to task to make up a partition scheme, and the ubuntu partitioner in the install sequence is far from logical
<jdub> njan: partitioning is scary, no matter what you throw at users.
<njan> jdub, yes, but if the interface is friendly and it gives you a 'guess' option, it's less scary
<njan> the ubuntu partitioner is 160% more scary than mandrake's.
<proudhon> it sure is. if it goes wrong the table is ruined
<pd> jdub, yep, i been partitioning HDs for years... its still scary and somewhat easy to mess up
<Hitchhiker90> ah hah! i figured out how to boot into terminal mode!
<froust> trit: it didn't work... my i think this line is screwed: /var/lib/xorg//etc/X11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<HrdwrBoB> Why do so many people want to boot into a terminal with no X ?
<njan> ubuntu needs a) something which looks modern (it's more important to newbies than you think), and b) the ability to resize partitions
<irbdavid> Crane, any ideas / pointers?
<santagada> njan, I am now remembering openbsd installation, it asked for how many cillinders and other stupid information
<proudhon> HrdwrBoB server peeps
<njan> if it has those two things, you can get it to automagically dualboot with windows after resizing the windows partition. When it can do that it'll be perfect.
<Hitchhiker90> HrdwrBoB, because we can :P  j/k, just to see if I could do it should I ever need to
<proudhon> haha
<njan> santagada, yup. And that's how partitioning for linux seems to most windows users who've never partitioned before.
<jdub> njan: we know, and we're working on it. but partitioning is not a sane thing for most people to do anyway, regardless of the ui.
<Crane> irbdavid, not off the top of my head, browsing the net now
<proudhon> becouse its geekish!
<njan> Even if tehy have partitioned before, linux uses totally different nomenclature for partitions than windows and that in itself is terrifying.
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: yes it's just not necessary
<jdub> some things you just can't get right, because their very existence exposes too much bollocks.
<Crane> HrdwrBoB, I would in a server config
<njan> jdub, agreed. But if you're aiming for people who haven't used linux before to use ubuntu, it's necessary.
<HrdwrBoB> proudhon: I still run X on ubuntu servers
<jdub> njan: you're missing the point.
<njan> jdub, otherwise, your target audience is always going to be previous linux users.
<proudhon> yeah me too
<njan> jdub, I don't see how
<santagada> njan, I think what would be best would be a live cd that installs, like noppix, with parted and the internet to help a simple user
<jdub> njan: no matter what you do, it will suck.
<HrdwrBoB> partitions are inherently broken
<Cred> So, does someone else here know why apache2 would bind to IPv6 without me telling it to do so? :)
<proudhon> HrdwrBoB its for peeps with cheap ass machines
<HrdwrBoB> you can't avoid it
<Crane> I kill X on my server just to free up resources
<njan> jdub, if you want to use that logic, no matter how many people use linux, people are still going to use windows, so we might as well all not bother, reformat, and install winxp
<jdub> njan: you can make it pretty, you can make it easier to clicky-click, but you're still giving them the plank.
<njan> jdub, what you need to do is reach a critical mass at which 75% of windows users are able or comfortable repartitioning their system
<hams> proudhon: i don't find my new nforce4 "cheap"
<HrdwrBoB> Crane: the amount of resources X eats when not being used is so close to 0
<njan> jdub, it'll still be torturous, especially for that 25%
<proudhon> comon guys help out Cred
<jdub> njan: you're still missing the point.
<njan> jdub, but at the moment I would guess that about 1 in 100 windows users would make it through the partitioning scheme
<proudhon> hams lol
<njan> jdub, if I am, you're not making it properly :)
<Cred> proudhon :)
<jdub> njan: my mum should never have to know what partitioning is.
<njan> jdub, exactly.
<jdub> njan: the fact that we have to expose it is ridiculous.
<Cred> proudhon, this might not be Ubuntu business anyhow..
<jdub> so no matter what you do
<njan> njan ubuntu needs a) something which looks modern (it's more important to newbies than you think), and b) the ability to resize partitions
<jdub> it is still insane.
<njan> njan if it has those two things, you can get it to automagically dualboot with windows after resizing the windows partition. When it can do that it'll be perfect.
<jdub> njan: don't repeat yourself, we can read.
<keknehv> I think I found my problem:   libperl5.8: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<froust> Can anyone please help me out with X problems?
<proudhon> not thier just too buzy flaming each other
<tidalwav> k, a question: hwo can I play HE AAC streams such as the ones from tuner2.com using Ubuntu?
<njan> proudhon, it's getting that way ;)
<keknehv> How can I make it so that perl-base 5.8.4-ubuntu0.2 is installed
<tidalwav> *how
<tritium> froust, did that not work?
<Crane> irbdavid,
<irbdavid> yep
<proudhon> cred perhaps u can hang out on slashdot
<froust> trit: i think this line is buggered: >/var/lib/xorg//etc/X11/xorg.conf.md5sum ... it returns no such file or directory
<Crane> irbdavid,  found this http://blackbird.cir.nus.edu.sg/~lzs/linux_t20.html
<HrdwrBoB> froust: what is the problem
<hams> 5KB/sec download esitmated time remaining 31hours...
<njan> jdub, my position is basically that ubuntu needs a more modern installer, and in particular a more modern partitioning screen, and the ability to resize partitions. And once it can do that, it can automagically install without the user needing to know about partitions. Which is what you've said is desirable.
<Cred> proudhon, huh?
<hams> there are no mirrors for hoary?
<Crane> little ways down the page is info on sound problems this person had
<njan> jdub, so whilst I agree with you that users shouldn't have to understand partitioning, we need to go through a phase in which partitioning is easier before it becomes unnecessary.
<jdub> njan: and i'm saying that a) we're doing that anyway and b) you're wrong.
<proudhon> cred the guys at irc.slashdot.org can help u i think
<irbdavid> cool, thanks Crane, i'll work through that
<irbdavid> i gotta scoot now anyhew, cheers for the link though
<froust> I was trying to install the ati drivers, which seemed to work (synaptic d/l, then changed ati to fglrx in xorg.conf), but I could only get 640x480 resolution, then I tried changing the fglrx back to ati, and now my screen is all garbled (in x)
<tritium> froust, sure enough.  Even though its Xorg, the directory for that is /var/lib/xfree86
<Crane> irbdavid,  no prob
<tritium> Surprising!
<pd> froust, what kind of X problems?
<pd> First of all, the best OS installers goes to the Mac OS X
<Crane> hey
<pd> once you can mimic that
<pd> your set
<santagada> jdub, so what will be the future of ubuntu install
<varla> hi how do I make thunderbird my default email
<jdub> santagada: a sane, gnomey gui on top of d-i.
<varla> in firefox
<froust> tritium: the syntax of that line is messed "//"
<njan> jdub, well, it goes without saying that I don't think that I'm wrong, but that remains to be seen. It's all speculative anyway, since we're talking about a goal which nothing has attained yet.
<froust> should there be a space?
<pd> froust, what card ?
<tritium> froust, yes, but it's more than just the double //
<HrdwrBoB> pd: OSX doesn't count for much because they have an absolute set of hardware they control
<Crane> irbdavid,  when you look for help in linux be sure to try searching http:??www.google.com/linux
<froust> ati AIW 9700 pro
<tritium> froust, the directory listed is wrong
<froust> same error with the new dir
<Crane>  http://www.google.com/linux
<HrdwrBoB> froust: how is it 'garbled'
<froust> scrambled... like the top 7/8 of it is drawn incorrectly, and the bottom bit isn't
<njan> pd, HrdwrBoB is right - also, there aren't as many permutations of an os9 install for osx to install on top of as there are of a setup on an x86 PC, so it's an easier installation to write
<tritium> froust, my xorg.conf.md5sum is in /var/lib/xfree86
<froust> i will try that
<santagada> jdub, nice, but you think that maybe it is better to present a full working system, so while you are installing you can open xchat and firefox and troubleshot any problem, or talk to a nephew who knows more about computers :)
<tritium> Why that's the case, I have no idea.
<Stevedave> hello, after installation when i restart it boots pretty normally then when it should go to a login screen it just goes black. I assumed it was a problem with the default x server hitting ctrl+alt+f1 etc seems to have no effect and it just appears to be frozen, does anyone know a fix for this problem. PLZ
<gustav_> varla: look at computer:desktop preferences:prefered programs
<froust> now i get permission denied
<njan> santagada, have you tried the mepis installer?
<jdub> santagada: yes, it will also work in a livecd system.
<froust> (with sudo)
<pd> HrdwrBoB & njan , i am not complaining about the install, i think its one of the easier installs
<santagada> njan, never
<njan> santagada, they have exactly that, mepis installs off the livecd
<hams> stevedave, nvidia hardware?
<santagada> knoppix does it also
<varla> gustav: thanks I will
<tritium> daniels, any idea about why xorg.conf.md5sum is in /var/lib/xfree86?
<HrdwrBoB> Stevedave: is the machine on a network and can you shell to the machine after that
<HrdwrBoB> ah crap, the sun is coming up
<santagada> and then people write articles saying it is the easiest route to a debian system
<tritium> daniels, that's inconsistent with the instructions at the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stevedave> tried the nvidia drivers to no effect
<Cred> proudhon, naah. I already have like 5 IRC servers and around 15 channels..
<santagada> but if jdub says it will work on the live cd, i am sold
<froust> how can i have permission denied using sudo?
<proudhon> HrdwrBoB ist getting dark here :) cool
<Stevedave> though i couldnt apt-get the nvidia-settings pakage for some reason
<hams> stevedave, i think you need to add some stuff in the xorg.conf
<Crane> froust, it happens
<hams> Option RenderAccel "false"
<hams> Option SWCursor "true"
<HrdwrBoB> froust: how are you using sudo
<froust> Fair enough... Anyone have an idea how I can create a new xorg.conf not using the instructions on the top of xorg.conf?
<pd> let me show you my screen shots ;)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo foo > bar will not work because > is run as your user
<Crane> Stevedave, I believe you have to uncomment the restricted repositories for the nvidia driver
<Stevedave> HrdwrBoB: yes, though i didnt try, though i can boot into non gui safe mode without problems
<froust> sudo md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.confg >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<peregil> hi, I'm having some problems with firestarter and internet conection sharing
<HrdwrBoB> foo| sudo tee -a bar
<HrdwrBoB> that will work
<Stevedave> Crane: I uncommented the repos and added several more from ubuntu and no luck
<Olivier_54> lo
<Stevedave> got the nvidia-glx or whathaveyou just fine, but the settings package was no where to be found at the same time
<HrdwrBoB> so md5sum /etc/X11/xorf.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<tiago> hi there, fo which is the name of gnome window manager package? apt-cache show me a lot of package
<HrdwrBoB> tiago: metacity
<tritium> looks like the instructions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf need to be changed!
<froust> i'll give i ta shot
<keknehv> What command do you use with apt-get to download, but not install, a package?
<santagada> as we are talking about nvidia driver problems, does anyone knows why half of the time I open a movie on totem it doesn't display anything, then I move the window and it does?
<froust> yay!
<Crane> Stevedave, did you do the "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable command?
<tiago> HrdwrBoB, metacity, :), strange
<Stevedave> ya
<Crane> hmmmm
<Stevedave> and then tried to startx no luck
<tritium> froust, that worked?
<GdCondor> hi
<tiago> HrdwrBoB, thx!
<santagada> keknehv apt-get install <pack> -d or -f I think
<santagada> -f is for gentoo emerge
<HrdwrBoB> no problem
<Crane> Stevedave, also did you check your xorg config to make sure your driver was changes to nvidia?
<njan> santagada, there's a -f flag for apt-get too
<njan> santagada, it's the fix broken flag
<GdCondor> i've a pb with hotplug : during the boot it hangs up at "starting hotplug subsystem" if i try a SysRq-E and then "ps -ax |grep "hotplug"" i can see that VC jobs are stuck and not finished (/bin/sh /sbin/hotplug vc)
<Stevedave> i have warty atm, still downloading hoary, so no xorg sadly
<santagada> njan, but -d is the one that only downloads
<njan> santagada, I can't remember, if there is a gentoo -f flag, what it does :p
<tritium> froust, if that worked, maybe you should file a bug against xserver-xorg
<njan> santagada, yeah, wasn't reading what you were saying, I was just being a parrot ;)
<santagada> emerge <pack> -f (fetch only) :)
<njan> santagada, meaning I slightly misinterpreted what you were saying - sorry :p
<froust> It worked, I set up everything (fglrx for driver)
<froust> But I'm still stuck in 640x480
<Crane> Stevedave, oh then check the xf96config-4
<froust> any idea how to fix it?
<Crane> oops I ment 86
<Crane> :)
<huhmz> Anyone have a torrent for hoary array-3? I've only found the i386 on two mirrors and both are dead slow :/
<Stevedave> crave: so i need to set the nvidia driver in the xf86config-4?
<Stevedave> well, ill give it a shot
<tritium> Stevedave, yes, find "nv" and change it to "nvidia"
<zen_> huhmz: tell me if you find one
<Stevedave> k
<huhmz> zen_: will do but it doesnt look good...
<jason123> I am running fedora core 3 but I need help (it is a general question) but I am banned from #fedora (and have no idea why) could somebody please help?
<Crane> Stevedave, if you have installed the nvidia griver "apt-get install nvidia-glx" then yes NV should be changed to nvidia
<zen_> i was getting 20 KB/s from mirrorservice.org but it just stopped...
<huhmz> ooo found a third mirror *holding thumbs*
<froust> trit: yeah, but now i have only 640x480
<tritium> froust - what you discovered should be filed in a bug against xserver-xorg
<huhmz> zen_: i got like 50 =/
<Crane> jason123, Just wondering have you tried #linux
<santagada> jason123, if we can, what is your problem?
<jason123> I can't log in as any user on my system since I recently rebooted other then the root account in either GDM or CLI
<jason123> ?
<froust> trit: how do i do that?
<jason123> I tried creating a new user account too
<huhmz> zen_: i got the first ~100 megs from cdimage.ubuntulinux.org in like 2 minutes then it started crawling at like 2k/sec
<santagada> jason, big problem
<njan> jason123, what's stopping you logging on as root?
<zen_> huhmz: same
<jason123> nothing I can log in as root
<jason123> but no other user
<tritium> jason123, you can log in as root?
<jason123> yes
<santagada> can you su to other users after loggin as root?
<jason123> i am using root right now
<Crane> jason123, you just can't log in as user
<tritium> change the user passwords, then
<njan> jason123, create a new user as root?
<huhmz> zen_: just found ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-3/hoary-install-i386.iso  but their stupid ftp is slow to respond
<jason123> I tried that
<jason123> njam
<njan> jason123, what broke when you tried that?
<tritium> jason123, did you try "passwd <username>"?
<tritium> to change the user passwords?
<huhmz> zen_: dont bother, 2kb/sec there too
<jason123> nothing but when I try to login it gives me an error but it is too quick to read
<jason123> in CLI
<froust> tritium: how do i file a bug report?
<froust> and how can i get my resolution back to where it's supposed to be?
<njan> jason123, well.. without the error, it'll be a little hard to troubleshoot.. ;)
<tritium> froust, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<froust> thank you
<Crane> jason123, check your log file to find the error
<tritium> froust, thank you for doing that
<jason123> I can su into my account
<zen_> huhmz: i'm getting ~11 KB/s so i guess it's better than nothing
<jason123> as root
<njan> jason123, you might try looking in /var/log to see if it's there
<jason123> oddly enough
<santagada> take a look at /var/log/messages, maybe the login error is reported there
<tritium> froust, is your xorg.conf newly configured?
<zen_> meh, transfer error.. :/
<pd> http://67.140.232.8/~paul/ubuntu-paul.png
<njan> jason123, I'd probably also be looking at /etc/passwd to make sure all the users had shells setup and everything looked ok, too
<huhmz> zen_: you know what would be cool? an ftp client that could download from multiple sources
<GdCondor> i've a pb with hotplug : during the boot it hangs up at "starting hotplug subsystem" if i try a SysRq-E and then "ps -ax |grep "hotplug"" i can see that VC jobs are stuck and not finished (/bin/sh /sbin/hotplug vc)
<froust> trit: yup, with the fglrx selected
<njan> jason123, and then checking their home directories to ensure that they were there (although that wouldn't stop them logging in) and that all of the configuration files which get parsed when you login are ok (.login, .bashrc, etc) - and that /etc/profile isn't broken (because it gets parsed on CLI logon as well) for text-mode users
<maximaus> huhmz, try a tabbed gnome terminal with wget. :P
<pd> prelinking really rocks :)
<santagada> huhmz, this already exists, pdtp or something
<pd> should be enabled by default
<tritium> froust, maybe you need to look at the "Modes" line and add more resolutions
<santagada> huhmz, sorry, prozilla I think does that
<Crane> jason123, Just wondering, did you install or work on anything before you rebooted?
<huhmz> ill check it out
<jason123> dcgui_qt
<huhmz> maximaus: i meant like a segmented download
<jason123> and I removed it just now via apt
<froust> tritium: they're all there. i added them in the setup, and they're listed in the xorg.conf
<maximaus> huhmz, what's a segmented download??
<santagada> huhmz, have you tried prozilla
<jason123> I also deleted the ~/.dc folders
<huhmz> santagada: apt-getting it now
<varla>  how do I make thunderbird my default email in firefox
<huhmz> maximaus: download same file from multiple sources
<maximaus> Ohmer, yeah prozilla's the one you want as mentioned.
<Nafallo> anyone tried to set up warty-vservers with newvserver and had success?
<santagada> huhmz, you will not be sorry, i used it a lot in gentoo and to download iso images before bittorrent
<froust> tritium: bug report filed.
<huhmz> santagada: ooo 200-300 now
<TheGuild> 25371rt
<huhmz> but it doesnt seem to honor the -k option
<huhmz> still only uses 4 connections
<zen_> huhmz: cdimage.ubuntu.com seems a bit faster now, ~35 KB/s
<huhmz> im using mirrorservice
<Crane> does anyone know where the printer config file is located?
<Crane> I looked in /etc but cant find it
<huhmz> ahh you have to use -k=n not -k n
<huhmz> santagada: does the client support resume? cant find it in the man page
<Crane> whao
<proudhon> omg
<Crane> you see that
<proudhon> net split or something lol
<Crane> :0
<proudhon> rofl
<Crane> LMAO theirrr baaacckk
<Cinder> hey all
<froust> Can anyone help me out with he ati driver intall?
<Tuxicity> hey people
<jdrowell> has anyone tried installing ubuntu using netboot? it seems the IDE modules weren't included :(
<Tuxicity> What's a reasonable power supply for average PC? 350Watts? 420? 450W?
<HrdwrBoB> 350W is more than enough for an 'average' PC
<froust> tuxi: it depends... 350-450 should be sufficient
<froust> and it will leave room for lots of expansion
<klaym> 350W is more than enough for any Linux computer
<klaym> ;)
<HrdwrBoB> klaym: the OS has little effect on that.
<Tuxicity> Like for an AMD sempron 2400+ 512 MB RAM..
<sri> has anybody gotten fglrx driver working properly?
* sri can't seem to get it ot do direct rendering
* sri wonders if he has to turn off composite.
<froust> sri: yes and no... they're installed, but I can't get any resolution other than 640x480
<Tuxicity> I guess ill get 420-450 since power supplys are cheap
<sri> froust: hmm..  I have the full thing..but glxinfo tells me it's not really using my ati drdivers..
<HrdwrBoB> sri: composite and glx are mutually exclusive
<sri> very starnge.
<sri> HrdwrBoB: well, in nvidia, you have turn off composite for glx to work
<froust> glxinfo says i am, bt my resolution is hooped
<sri> what doeso your glxinfo say?
<Tuxicity> HrdwrBoB, AMD Semprons processors need Socket A, right?
<sri> hold on, I"m going to try getting rid of htis X session..I have one session running the old drivers, and another running the new.
<froust> does anyone feel like helping me out with my resolution problem?
<HrdwrBoB> Tuxicity: this is somewhat offtopic, but yes some do
<sri> strange.
<sri> my glxinfo still claims I'm using mesa.. :/
<Tuxicity> HrdwrBoB, sory for being off-topic but it's my 1st PC I build myself and who can answer me if not the Hardware Bob? :)
<sri> froust: do you have a kernel fglrx module?
* Tuxicity is scared and thrilled 8~?
<sri> yep..looks like there needs to be a fglrx module
<sri> damn cat..
<froust> sri: what's that?
<sri> froust: it's the interface between yoru graphics card and your operating system
<sri> looks like that is what I was missing.
* sri restarts again
<froust> it's just not getting all the resolutions
<froust> it is installedetc... how do i get the kernel module?
<Nafallo> froust: linux-restricted-modules for your kernel.
<froust> how do i know if i have it or not?
<randabis-laptop> check?
<randabis-laptop> synaptic will tell ya
<froust> i have them
<racoontje> hey
<racoontje> is it ok to use debian sources in ubuntu as well?
<randabis-laptop> yes and no
<racoontje> you see, ubuntu is a bit too spoonfed to me... but using ubuntu packages in debian breaks a lot because debian has archaic packages :-|
* Tuxicity finally found out how to properly setup canadian french keyboard layout in linux/X/gnome
<giard> anyone know if hoary will have a good set of nice wallpapers when it's released?
<Nafallo> racoontje: you don't HAVE to install ubuntu-meta packages...
<racoontje> Nafallo: you do if you want xorg...
<racoontje> Nafallo: oh wait
<Tuxicity> giard, i saw an Ubuntu art project on website..
<froust> so assuming i have the drivers and restricted modules installed, anyone know why i can't get any resolution above 640x480?
<sri> yep
<randabis-laptop> it will have some wallpapers...probably the same ones it already has
<sri> as I surmised
<Nafallo> racoontje: nope. you just install xorg. you don't have to install ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<sri> composite was the culprit
<swim> hay folks Ive got hoary array2 installed, do I need to install array3 from scratch or will just dist-upgrading be enough?
<racoontje> Nafallo: you were talking about how ubuntu can be consoleish?
<sri> composite extension disables direct rendering.
<randabis-laptop> froust your x config most likely
<racoontje> Nafallo: can it? really? great!
<snowblink> backports & hoary upgrade, by jdong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=53749#post53749
<Nafallo> racoontje: nope, how you don't need it to be "spoonfeed" ;-)
<racoontje> Nafallo: if so, how about the package richness of the apt tree?
<froust> rand: all modes are listed there
<randabis-laptop> probably don't have the refresh rates set
<racoontje> Nafallo: I use a lot of the science/math stuff
<lionelh> hello ! :-)
<swim> anyone? hay folks Ive got hoary array2 installed, do I need to install array3 from scratch or will just dist-upgrading be enough?
<Nafallo> racoontje: hoary tracks debian sid, so it shouldn't mather :-).
<racoontje> ok, so maybe I'll try ubuntu :-) where can I see the pkg'es?
<randabis-laptop> froust are the horizontal and vertical refresh rates set?
<racoontje> Nafallo: has anyone told you guys you may want to find a new name? Hoary sounds wrong ;-)
<lionelh>  i'm trying to install ubuntu i386 on a P4-B266 P4 1,7Gz with a scsi cd drive... and i have some problems after having created my accounts... someone to help me ? :-)
<froust> i set them with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nafallo> racoontje: hoary+1 is bendy :-P.
<swim> its hard to get an answer from this channel
<Nafallo> racoontje: what's sounds most wrong? ;-)
<nictuku> when I use fluxbox, I can't copy a text from xterm and paste into firefox. But the opposite is possible. What should I do?
<randabis-laptop> froust okay, but I think it is still a bit buggy and doesn't actually set them. Check the monitor section of xorg.conf
<racoontje> Nafallo: how big is the apt repo of ubuntu compared to debian?
<sri> froust: when you installed ubuntu you should have been able to get the right resolution
<randabis-laptop> swim an apt-get upgrade should update you to the current hoary
<swim> randabis-laptop, thanks so much ;)
<froust> rand: it just has two fields, name: and option
<Nafallo> racoontje: dunno really. you ask what packages from debian isn't in ubuntu for a specific arch?
<randabis-laptop> do apt-get update first though swim
<randabis-laptop> froust yeah, your Horiz and Verts aren't set and that's why you're getting 640x480
<swim> randabis-laptop, yah Im familiar with it thanks
<randabis-laptop> that bug was supposed to have been fixed though?
<sri> froust: you might consider sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<randabis-laptop> he's done that already
<racoontje> is it possible to install ubuntu with the grey openbox & grey unthemed xdm I've grown to love? ;-)
<randabis-laptop> sure, do a custom install
<tritium_> randabis, another "bug" with xserver-xorg are the instructions on how to reconfigure a custom-edited config file
<racoontje> ok thx
<Nafallo> racoontje: I haven't tried, but in theory; yes.
<froust> should i try reconfiguring with dpkg-reconfigure and manually setting my h and v in there?
<randabis-laptop> yes you should be able to just add it into your current config actually
<tritium_> froust, probably just add
<froust> okay... what is the syntax for it?
<froust> i'm going to dkpg it ... less to screw up
<randabis-laptop> froust my looks like this
<randabis-laptop> HorizSync       30-95
<randabis-laptop>         VertRefresh     50-180
<tritium_> froust, you can "man xorg.conf" for detaisl on the syntax
<tritium_> details
<Nap> hello
<Nap> which ackage do I need to use automake ?
<Nap> there is automake 1.4 1.6 1.7 1.8 1.9
<Nap> don't know the one I need
<krischan> good evening, does any of you have experience with playing back MIDI files? I am trying to play MIDIs with playmidi, but I am getting the error message: 'open /dev/sequencer: No such device'. Any suggestions?
<randabis-laptop> Nap It depends on what you're trying to compile I believe. Most things should work with 1.9 unless the maintainer hasn't setup their configure script to work with it
<tritium_> froust, looks like this is the bug you're experiencing: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5740
<Nap> ok
<Nap> thank you randabis
<nestle-iced-tea> How do I set the sudo password? Its not my root password
<randabis-laptop> it's your user password
<larsrohdin> how to config the network? is there anything like the guide in win xp?
<tritium_> froust, no need to file the bug.  It's already filed as bug #5748
<fc_> how can I get mplayer on ubuntu?
<froust> okay... that broke everything
<froust> adding my own refresh
<tritium_> fc_, see the topic for the ubuntuguide
<froust> how can i go about making a new one from scratch?
<randabis-laptop> maybe your values were just wrong
<froust> i got them right off my monitor specs.
* froust twitches.
<froust> so would backing up my xorg, deleting xorg.conf and then dpkg-reconfigure a new one work?
<tritium_> froust, not if you manually edited it
<froust> bugger.
<tritium_> you'll have to do run md5sum first, I believe
<froust> so i have to do that md5sum, then dpkg
<froust> okay... i'l ltry taht and see if it works
<tritium_> yeah, and did you see that a bug was already filed?
<klaym> is there some system for managing desktop themes for ubuntu?
<froust> i did not. url?
<randabis-laptop> klaym it's in the computer menu...there's a builtin theme manager
<tritium_> froust, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5748
<tritium_> froust, and the bug you're experiencing is #5740
<klaym> ok. I don't have ubuntu yet, just checking
<randabis-laptop> hope you enjoy it when you decide to give it a spin
<froust> 5748 = me
<klaym> I'm about to move to ubuntu from Suse
<klaym> because of the crappy RPM package system
<froust> oh bugger. my bad.
<fc_> tritium_, i can only find mplayer-custom, and the wikipage says: (from marillat - do not use mplayer-custom in Warty's multiverse)
<froust> so i'm pretty much hooped?
<fc_> i added multiverse to sources.list
<randabis-laptop> klaym well you should love our package system
<tritium_> fc_, do you have multiverse ?
<randabis-laptop> fc marillat changed the dependencies for the mplayer packages so they aren't going to work for you anyway
<fc_>  [fc_]  i added multiverse to sources.list
<randabis-laptop> crimsun has made a backport of mplayer though
<fc_> oh
<fc_> where can I get it
<randabis-laptop> I don't know the url unfortunately
<randabis-laptop> probably should ask him
<tritium_> froust, oh, did you file 5748?
<froust> yes.
<randabis-laptop> oops...
<randabis-laptop> haha
<tritium_> Oh, cool.  Thanks.  So your'e using amd64?
<froust> yeah
<randabis-laptop> ooh
<poningru> how do you input a page in the laptop-linux webpage?
<froust> well... seeing as how the driver + my computer != fun, how can i remove it?
<turkuaz> Hi everyone, everytime i restart Ubuntu (running Hoarry array 3) sound muted, how can i chage this
<randabis-laptop> should be able to apt-get remove fglrx-driver-xorg
<froust> and hopefully everything will return to normal...
<randabis-laptop> then edit your xorg.conf to use ati or radeon instead
<Cred> Hello again. Now for some reason Ubuntu cannot start eth0 at boot, I have to do it manually. How could I fix this?
<nictuku> check /etc/network/interfaces
<Cred> For..?
<Cred> The eht0 is there, listed.
<Cred> If that's what you meant
<froust> rand: now my display is garbled again
<randabis-laptop> did you remove those h and v refresh lines?
<froust> i did a complete reconfigure
<froust> they're gone
<randabis-laptop> i dunno, more than likely it's something in your configuration
<froust> hrm.
<ogra> froust: if you ever edited you xorg.conf by hand reconfigure doesnt write the changes anymore....
<froust> i did an md5sum
<ogra> ah, good
<ogra> would have been my next senctence ;)
<froust> so my desktop is back, and at the right resolution, with no fglrx drivers, but it's all messy
<froust> like parts aren't drawn correctly.
<randabis-laptop> which driver?
<froust> right now? ati
<mxpxpod> how come I'm getting this on apt-get update:
<froust> i was trying to get the fglrx one working
<mxpxpod> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<randabis-laptop> yeah I know
<randabis-laptop> maybe try the radeon one
<spiral> hmmm... is there a problem with archive.ubuntu ?
<froust> ati was the one that used to work... i'll try again
<spiral> I tried to dist-upgrade....
<spiral> but it can't get any files
<froust> radeon isn't an option
<ogra> mxpxpod: wait a minute or two, its probably just regenerated on the server
<randabis-laptop> archive.ubuntu.com is working fine
<froust> in that list of dkpg-reconfigure
<mxpxpod> ogra: thanks
<randabis-laptop> froust probably have to add it yourself
<froust> i'll try
<froust> no luck there. all garbled again.
<froust> wnet back to the ati driver, now i'm stuck at low res :P
<froust> should you be able to change your display resolution while running x?
<froust> cause i try and it gives me a weird error
<randabis-laptop> I can change my resolutions while x is running
<froust> *get the error*
<froust> it says
<racoontje> OK
<racoontje> I have to say, I agree
<racoontje> ubuntu > debian any day of the week
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<froust> the xserver does not suppport the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes are not available.
<randabis-laptop> hmm...
<randabis-laptop> I'm not x h4x0r...dunno man
<froust> bugger.
<froust> so i'm stuck with either garbled display in right resolution, or normal display in low resolution
<zenji> Anyone have any idea why Synaptic package manager will not display any packages. All repositories are selected and the info bar says 12910 available
* froust shakes fist at ati
<spiral> "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdewebdev/kdewebdev_3.3.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb  404 Not Found" and lots of messages like that
<froust> zenji: did you try a reload?
<LucidVisions> Could the ppc version of ubuntu be ran on the mac-mini? I think that would be a worthwhile combination indeed.
<zenji> yes. but still no dice
<ogra> LucidVisions: why shouldnt it ?
<IceMan3301> I wouldn't see why there would be a problem running on a Mac Mini
<IceMan3301> It uses the same hardware as the rest of the MACs, and I haven't had problems with Ubuntu on various versions of powerbooks
<LucidVisions> cool
<nestle-iced-tea> What program do I need to browse and mount windows shares on my network?
<IceMan3301> Ubuntu has been the most problem-free version of Linux on PPC for me
<randabis-laptop> zenji did you click sections?
<IceMan3301> Even more so then YDL 4
<randabis-laptop> nestle samba
<ironwolf> froust: daniels may have an idea how to help, but he's not here just now.
<randabis-laptop> xsmbrowser might be good to have too
<LucidVisions> IceMan3301: thats good news,so then im probably going to want this incredable stabiliy
<zenji> yes. i'll tell me how many available but in the right hand pane nothing shows up
<nestle-iced-tea> randabis thanks
<froust> rand: thans
<LucidVisions> cool guys
<LucidVisions> so im going to get one,and throw it on the mini.I love ubuntu on this p4 i have now,
<LucidVisions> but the mini is so small
<mxpxpod> ogra: ok, and what happens if I wait for a while and it still is doing that....
<randabis-laptop> the size of the mini is one of its best selling points...
<LucidVisions> yep,and that its so slient,plus its a g4
<ogra> mxpxpod: hmm, good question.....
<randabis-laptop> it'd make a fine htpc with a few upgrades
<will_cat> hi
<LucidVisions> and radeon 9200 is supported with xorg
<froust> rand: i just had a thought
<will_cat> anyone to talk about how to see .wmv in ubuntu?
<LucidVisions> hory+radeon drivers
<randabis-laptop> yeah?
<froust> when i ran fglrxinfo, it said i had a 9500
<froust> i have a 9700... could that be it?
<randabis-laptop> hmm...that could be something to do with it
<IceMan3301> I had tried Yellow Dog Linux  and Fedora for PPC and sound would not work on any
* ogra tries on his ppc
<randabis-laptop> I'm really not sure...nvidia guy :p
<froust> ahh
<IceMan3301> I installed Ubuntu and sound works great
<IceMan3301> right out of the box
<will_cat> yeah
<will_cat> the sounds goes great
<will_cat> but i want to see wmv
<will_cat> and i can't
<HillTop> Screen resolution, ubuntu LiveCD doesn't give my 1280x1024. I know about fb1280x1024, vga=795, xres=1280x1024, screen=1280x1024, etc. What cheat codes should work here on my nVidia gForce4 and ViewSonic? Thanks
<randabis-laptop> I just know that I had the stuck at 640 problem too on my laptop, but I fixed it by adding the H and V refresh rates
<randabis-laptop> it's an OLD smi chipset though
<LucidVisions> will_cat: you can just download the codecs from mplayers web site.and use them with totem
<will_cat> yeah
<LucidVisions> the default player
<will_cat> i try
<will_cat> ok
<LucidVisions> easy as pie
<LucidVisions> hehe
<will_cat> i try gxine and mplayer
<will_cat> but mplayer doesn't work
<LucidVisions> youll be ready to go
<will_cat> i try to launch mplayer
<randabis-laptop> the marillat repository also has w32codecs
<LucidVisions> with that combo
<ogra> mxpxpod: hmm, same error here
<LucidVisions> true
<will_cat> but i don't know how it closes
<randabis-laptop> well i'll be back in a while
<will_cat> another question
<will_cat> i want to buy a wireless pcmcia card
<will_cat> in ubuntu does it work well?
<LucidVisions> will_cat: here is the linkage http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<will_cat> thanks
<LucidVisions> get the essential codec pack for linux
<will_cat> can i also download it from apt ?
<LucidVisions> either way is good
<will_cat> i saw some kind of link for apt
<will_cat> ok
<will_cat> i'll try
<LucidVisions> w32codec is grat also
<LucidVisions> but some people do the same task 5 diffrent ways,and that is the beauty of linux i think
<LucidVisions> hehe
<LucidVisions> each way has there strong points,so its always remaning strong
<LucidVisions> or somthing,,cough,,cough,hehe
<LucidVisions> anyone using a matroxG550 in here?
<LucidVisions> dual head mode
<Ex-Cyber> what packages should be installed for compiling GLX programs?
* Riddell gives spiral a gold star for finding all the problems with ubuntu's architecture
<Cinder> Could anyone give me some help?
<LucidVisions> I have managed to get duel head mode with composite extentions working fast
<Ex-Cyber> Cinder: not without some information on what you need help with :)
<LucidVisions> a matroxG550,
<Cinder> Well Ubuntu is working fine for me
<LucidVisions> wow
<Cinder> but at startup I get some errors
<Cinder> just wanted to know how to fix them ?
<Cinder> i have them copied*
<LucidVisions> i cant beleive I am getting this sort of speed with this card
<Cinder> Right after this "Uncompressing linux... OK, booting the kernel.
<spiral> Riddell: woah...
<spiral> Riddell: why do I get all this ?
<LucidVisions> http://www.matrox.com/mga/products/mill_g550/home.cfm
<Ex-Cyber> Cinder: if it's more than a few lines, paste it into #flood please
<Cinder> I get, PCI: Address space collision on region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1f:0 [f800:f87f] 
<Ex-Cyber> o_O
<Cinder> and PCI: Address space collision on region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1f:0 [fa00:fa3f] 
<Cinder> then... After starting Ubuntu  where it goes through msic things and says [Fail]  or ] OK]  I get this
<Cinder> *ror : Temporary failure in name resolution [Fail] 
<Riddell> spiral: well the kdewebdev and other packages have been made but the .debs havn't made it to the master so that's why they can't be installed
<Riddell> spiral: hopefully it'll be investigated
<spiral> Riddell: ok, thanks :-)
<Managu> Cinder: what type of network card?
<Cinder> it's Onboard
<AndyR> anyone managed to get sound working in skype on hoary
<Managu> Cinder: can
<Cinder> hm ?
<Cinder>  <-- Just began with Linux :D
<Managu> Cinder: can't speak to the PCI collisions.  I have similar "error" messages, but they don't seem to be significant
<Cinder> hm
<Ex-Cyber> AndyR: have you already tried esddsp?
<Cinder> well I get 2 others as well
<Cinder> later on
<AndyR> Ex-Cyber, yes
<larsrohdin> if i use a dual boot system with win xp and ubuntu, can i use the network settings from windows in linux?
<AndyR> command not found
<oly> well i get that name resolution on all 3 ubuntu computer i dont think that anything to worry about either
<Managu> Cinder: but the "Temporary failure in name resolution" is a tad bit more significant.  I bet it's right after some line talking about setting the time.
<larsrohdin> does anyone know alot about networks and internet connections?
<Cinder> it is right after that line
<Cinder> :P
<kbrooks> wtf is pthreads
<Managu> Cinder: it's probably reported somewhere, but the hotplug system comes up after ntpdate comes up.  Which means that ntpdate can't successfully set your time from the network.
<Managu> cinder: Again, nothing particularly fatal
<kbrooks> + Checking for Pthreads lib..........no
<Cinder> well currently its not a network ?
<Cinder> so that does help ?
<AndyR> Ex-Cyber, any other ideas?
<larsrohdin> can someone help me?
<Cinder> er so does that help *
<Cinder> It's conected to the internet &/or another network right now
<kbrooks> WHAT THE FRICKING FUCK IS PTHREADS AND WHERE CAN I GET IT
<crimsun> kbrooks: libpth-dev
<kbrooks> ok
<Cinder> not connected * damnt
<Managu> cinder: you mean, it's not on a network?  That would do it too, yup.  You can probably remove the package ntpdate in synaptic to get rid of that error
<Cinder> Oo neato
<Cinder> thanks
<Cinder> but the 2 other errors im getting
<Ex-Cyber> AndyR: you are having trouble receiving sound?
<Cinder> specifically say they ARE fatal
<crimsun> larsrohdin: what do you need?
<Cinder> modprobe : FATAL : Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/2.6.8-1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): Operation not permitted
<crimsun> Cinder: they are fatal to modprobe because that hardware doesn't exist in your computer.
<larsrohdin> i have a dual boot system with win xp and ubuntu... and when im in windows, i have o,5mbit/s when i test my internet connection... in ubuntu i have 23,5 kbit/s...
<Cinder> Oo what hardware
<kbrooks> hmmm
<kbrooks> crimsun, same error.
<Ex-Cyber> Cinder: I think a PCI express host is needed for pciehp
<Cinder> oh
<Cinder> lol
<crimsun> Cinder: changes have been made to hotplug and modprobe to suppress those errors in Hoary. You won't see them.
<kbrooks> hence the name
<kbrooks> :P
<Managu> larsrohdin: curious.  Know what the number is supposed to be?
<larsrohdin> Managu, its supposed to be around 0,5mbit/s
<kbrooks> crimsun?!?
<Cinder> what do you mean "won't see them"
<Cinder> I see them on start up ?
<kbrooks> Cinder, in hoary
<Managu> larsrohdin: and how are you testing?
<kbrooks> the dev version
<Cinder> hm
<crimsun> kbrooks: what are you attempting to compile?
<larsrohdin> on a swedish website... and i feel that its alot slower...
<Cinder> I guess that solves all my problems, except for the fact that GIMP help files aren't workin g
<Cinder> er, aren't installed *
<larsrohdin> whats weird is that internet works, in both win and ubuntu... its just really really slow in ubuntu
<kbrooks> crimsun, monkey web server
<crimsun> larsrohdin: have you compared the MTU and MSS values? what does tcpdump tell you about the window sizes?
<larsrohdin> ?
<larsrohdin> how can i see that?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: `ip a' or `ifconfig'
<larsrohdin> ok, wait a sec
<Tomcat_> larsrohdin: Windows router?
<crimsun> kbrooks: I'm not familiar with it. Is that its name?
<spiral> Riddell: fixed ?
<anTiX> hi! how do I switch back to X11 from text-mode?? I tried ctrl+shift+F1 but nothing..
<larsrohdin> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6A:51:A0:95
<larsrohdin>           inet addr:10.102.18.51  Bcast:10.102.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<larsrohdin>           inet6 addr: fe80::20b:6aff:fe51:a095/64 Scope:Link
<larsrohdin>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<larsrohdin>           RX packets:4657 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<larsrohdin>           TX packets:3530 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Managu> antix: alt-f7
<netdur> I installed gnome-core-devel, gnome-devel and libgnomeui* package, but gcc still can't find "gnome.h" header files!?
<larsrohdin>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<larsrohdin>           RX bytes:3793944 (3.6 MiB)  TX bytes:274511 (268.0 KiB)
<larsrohdin>           Interrupt:193 Base address:0xc000
<kbrooks> crimsun, yup.
<larsrohdin> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<larsrohdin>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<larsrohdin>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<larsrohdin>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<larsrohdin>           RX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Riddell> spiral: dunno, can you install stuff yet?
<kbrooks> larsrohdin, DON'T PASTE
<larsrohdin>           TX packets:126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<kbrooks> larsrohdin, DON'T PASTE
<kbrooks> larsrohdin, DON'T PASTE
<larsrohdin>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<larsrohdin>           RX bytes:8714 (8.5 KiB)  TX bytes:8714 (8.5 KiB)
<Managu> larsrohdin: #flood, please
<anTiX> managu: thanks a lot! :)
<larsrohdin> ok sorry... but i don't know what to look for
<Managu> antix: np
<AndyR> Ex-Cyber, yes no sound
<spiral> Riddell: yeah... this works
<occy> Tried to google, but does anyone here know about SHMConfig ?  I have a touch pad, and it keeps acting funny on me.  I either, a.) want to learn all the funky settings for this SHMConfig thing.... or b.) just turn it off.
<ironwolf> occy: it works in hoary, it's broken in warty.  I had same problem
<Riddell> spiral: cool, well, problem solved then :)
<wezzer> will there be a alsaconf in hoary?
<occy> so I can just turn that off in XF86Config and it'll just work like a normal touch pad then right?
<spiral> Riddell: :-)
<spiral> my least problem is smart batteries...
<spiral> If I get this working...
* occy gives it a shot.
<occy> be back in a wee bit.
<ironwolf> occy: yup... In hoary *which I'm running* you get all the happy functions and then some.
<spiral> everything on my laptop should be nice
<wezzer> I'm fed up to listen all music on my default sound card
<wezzer> I have audigy too, but for some reason ubuntu thinks that AC97 is the default one
<wezzer> AC97 = I mean a soundcard integrated to my motherboard
<piratePenguin> umm.. I cant play mp3's
<AndyR> piratePenguin, install lame then
<ironwolf> Anyone know how to add "cut lines" to the business card template in OOo for a 10-up printing?
<AndyR> another brit :)
<zen_> huhmz: any luck finding a decent mirror?
<piratePenguin> AndyR: glame?
<ironwolf> AndyR: how'd your upgrade to hoary go?
<Cinder> hm
<AndyR> ironwolf, it went well, running hoary now
<ycco> hmmm, SHMConfig "off" didn't kill it.
* ycco trys something else
<Cinder> Anyone have any recommendations
<crimsun> kbrooks: would you give me a url to it, please?
<Cinder> I want to convert my entire .mp3 library
<duzchip> Heya
<AndyR> piratePenguin, no lame, you need to d/l source for it
<Cinder> Im thinking .ogg ? ?
<Calvin> hi all , does anyone know why i can download Hoary Array CD3 at the very fast speed of 10kb/sec ?? It started SOOO nice at 120kb/sec .. :( .. is there any mirrors closer or anyone sharing it ?? in the UK ?? PLZ
<kbrooks> crimsun,
<kbrooks> http://monkeyd.sourceforge.net
<ironwolf> piratePenguin: apt-get install toolame
<kbrooks> Calvin, pm me.
<crimsun> wezzer: are you running warty or hoary?
<ycco> ugh
<Tomcat_> Calvin: Use Torrents if possible.
<crimsun> larsrohdin: please do not dcc chat me, as my client blocks those.
<piratePenguin> AndyR: alright, thanks
<ycco> it's still doing the right click stuff and junk with the touch pad.
<Calvin> Tomcat .. i;ve been looking for torrents on isohunt ..
<larsrohdin> crimsun, ok... but what can be wrong?
<ycco>    Option          "SHMConfig"             "off"
<ycco>    Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "false"
<ycco> What else do I need to turn off?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: did you compare those values between your Windows and Linux sessions?
<ycco> I just want it to work like a regular touch pad.
<ganx> hey
<larsrohdin> what values? i don't know what to look for in the ifconfig, thats why i pasted it...
<ganx> i just installed this distribution
<ironwolf> ycco: turning off SHMConfig worked for me... not sure what else to try.
<nuOpus> ycco: what problems are you having with your touch pad?
<ganx> have to say i like it so far
<ganx> i have a question for you guys
<ironwolf> ganx: welcome!
<ganx> is there a way to change the max resolution output?
<ycco> nuOpus: well, I don't like the right mouse click and middle click and stuff it really messes up when using a browser.
<ganx> i know my card goes up to 1600 1200
<ycco> ironwolf: :?
<ycco> err
<ycco> ironwolf:  :/
<ycco> heh
<nuOpus> ycco: What are they doing?
<ironwolf> ycco: sorry...
<nuOpus> ganx: are you using warty?
<ycco> nuOpus: if you tap bottom right, it right clicks for you.
<ganx> yes
<ycco> oops.
<ycco> heh
<nuOpus> ganx go to the /etc/X11 directory and edit your XF86Config file
<nuOpus> sudo /etc/X11/XF86Config
* AndyR is not sure how to use toolame in sound juicer
<anTiXX> what is a good program for internet radio?
<ironwolf> AndyR: toolame + grip = happy
<nuOpus> go toward the bottom and you will see where the resolutions are set ... just add the resolutions you want. It reads those values when you use the gui to change resolution
<nuOpus> anTiXX: I use rhythbox
<nuOpus> rhythmbox
<nuOpus> you just have to make sure you install the right gstreamer plugins
<nuOpus> ycco: Is it a synaptics touchpad?
<Hwolf> Can someone do me a very slight favor?
* AndyR gave up with toolame in the end and compiled lame
<anTiXX> nuopus: ok I tried it but it froze the whole desktop trying to connect..
<nuOpus> what do you need Hwolf?
<nuOpus> anTiXX: You did not have the gstreamer plugin!
<nuOpus> lol
<ycco> nuOpus: yup, it's a synaptics
<anTiXX> nuopus: ok I'll try and get it thanks :)
<Cinder> What format does everyone use for audio ?
<ganx> nu0pus
<ganx> what part exactly am i editing?
<ganx> i see the modes
<ganx> but what should i write?
<nuOpus> anTiXX:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Hwolf> nu0pus, give me the line in your /etc/fstab that lists your floppy-drive
<nuOpus> anTiXX: if it does not work .. maybe cuz you are using warty ... gstreamer-plugins may work
<tck> lo
<ycco> Oh, stupid question... how do I change GDM's fonts?
<nuOpus> Hwolf: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ycco> or is it possible...
<nuOpus> it is part of the theme ycco
<Hwolf> nu0pus, thanks a lot.
<crimsun> ycco: certainly. /etc/fonts/local.conf
<nuOpus> but you can always go into the theme and edit it
<ycco> crimsun: heyaz bud
<crimsun> ycco: or use a different theme
<crimsun> 'lo
<nuOpus> ycco: yes! or use a different theme
<nuOpus> ycco: for example, to edit the Human theme, just sudo /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml
<ycco> nuOpus: heh, but jdub worked so hard on this one.
<nuOpus> ycco: you will see the font information in there
<wezzer> crimsun: warty
<nuOpus> ycco: ya ... then just edit the xml
<nuOpus> ycco: they should be in the /usr/share/gdm/themes directory
<ganx> hey one more question
<HillTop> Ubuntu LiveCD doesn't give me 1280x1024. I know about fb1280x1024, vga=795, xres=1280x1024, screen=1280x1024, etc. What cheat codes should work here on my nVidia gForce4 and ViewSonic monitor? Thanks.
<crimsun> wezzer: and you wish to use your audigy/2 as the primary one? The simplest method is to tell the computer explicitly to load it first: echo snd-emu10k1|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ycco> nuOpus: got yah,  Odd... They all use Bitstream Vera 12.  but it looks soooo much smaller than that.
<ganx> what part of the xf86 config am i editing
<ycco> I wander if there is a funky DPI setting some place.
<ganx> to change the screen resolution?
<wezzer> crimsun: so I just type that command to console?
<crimsun> wezzer: yes
<wezzer> done
<ycco> nuOpus: so you have no clue how to turn off the "mouse actions" from the touch pad?
<ycco> :/
<ycco> me either.
<nuOpus> ycco: oh ... sorry
<nuOpus> ycco: one sec
<wezzer> crimsun: do I have to restart or something like that?
<ycco> nuOpus: yessir
<ycco> crimsun: did my first Run today...
<ycco> crimsun: first swim too.
<ycco> since the Marathon last Saturday.
<ycco> felt pretty good.  Just did a 3 miler and a 1/2 mile swim.
<crimsun> ycco: excellent
<crimsun> kbrooks: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ycco> crimsun: tx.  Feeling pretty good.
<crimsun> kbrooks: pthreads.h is in the 'libc6-dev' package.
<calamari> hi
<crimsun> wezzer: you don't need to; it will take effect after you run it.
<nuOpus> ycco: trying to find that site for you ... has all of the options for the synaptics module
<crimsun> wezzer: err, after you reboot.
<ycco> odd that the fonts would be so small, yet (GDM) yet the font size clearly states: Bitstream Vera Sans Bold 12.  (In the /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml file.
<wezzer> okay
<ycco> nuOpus: no hurry buddy.
<wezzer> thanks for your help :)
<crimsun> np
<ycco> crimsun: would that be a DPI thing?
<nuOpus> ycco: http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/ss.html
<calamari> I installed winxp on another drive, but it still decided it needed to wipe out grub.  I have several recovery disks etc, so I can boot back to Ubuntu.. but I'm not sure how to tell grub to come back.
<nuOpus> ycco: see if that program is what you need
<ycco> nuOpus: k, let me lookie
<kbrooks> crimsun, thx
<ycco> nuOpus: oh wow... can I apt-get install that?
<nuOpus> ycco: was a link from http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html#Introduction
<nuOpus> maybe you can find more info there
<nuOpus> ycco: would check ... my computer is running like butt right now
<ycco> nuOpus: hehe
<Cinder> Do the audio/CD Player in ubuntu play .mp4 format
<nuOpus> ycco: yes you can it looks like
<crimsun> Cinder: not with the current version of Music Player in Warty or Hoary
<Cinder> :(
<Cinder> OGG Vorbis ?
<crimsun> it plays Ogg Vorbis just fine
<Cinder> excellent :p
<Cinder> thanks
<nuOpus> ycco: or you can look on the telia site ... they do the synaptics touchpad driver that ubuntu uses. You may simply find options in there
<nuOpus> Cinder: MP4 works through mplayer if you get the latest codec pack from 1-15-2004 from the mplayer web site
<nuOpus> Cinder: Must get the all-codecs pack
<Cinder> oh its ok i was j/w
<nuOpus> Cinder: But I agree with crimsun ... ogg is the best!
<pvh> Hello, can anyone advise me on how to migrate my NTFS partion to ext3?
<ycco> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ycco> hmm
<Cinder> Im converting my mp3 library to .ogg :P
* ycco thinks I need some crap to compile this.
<ycco> heh
<nuOpus> Cinder: Ya
<Cinder> uh knowzers I have like 7-8gb of music to convert lol
<nuOpus> Cinder: I did that a while ago ... most of the newer hardware mp3 players will play ogg anyway. kinda screwed if you are using an old rio though
<ycco> nuOpus: what do I need for compiling this you think?
<ycco> nuOpus: x-devel or something.
<ycco> heh
<nuOpus> x-dev
<ycco> k
<nuOpus> ycco: x-dev I think
<duzchip> So, what's up?
<duzchip> :D
<Cinder> Any recommendatins for quality?
<nuOpus> are the ubuntu repositories running slow for you guys today?
<nestle-iced-tea> whats the major advantages of .ogg?
<Cinder> 112 kbits ?
<nuOpus> Cinder: For the CD's that I rip I ALWAYS use -q 5
<Cinder> kbits/s *
<Cinder> ah
<Cinder> isnt that alot larger ?
<Cinder> file size *
<nuOpus> Cinder: yes ... but I play it on a NICE bose surround system
<Cinder> oh lol
<nuOpus> Cinder: And you can tell the difference
<Cinder> oy ty
<zen_> whats the idea to convert from a lossy format to another?
<Ex-Cyber> nestle-iced-tea: good quality/bitrate ratio, no Fraunhofer/Thomson telling you how you are/aren't allowed to use it
<nuOpus> Cinder: Generally though, ogg files at a lower bitrate sound just as good as an mp3 at a hight bitrate
<piratePenguin> I installed lame and still cant play mp3's in totem :/
<crimsun> zen_: convenience over quality, of course.
<nestle-iced-tea> hrmm
<duzchip> exit
<nestle-iced-tea> Why convert my mp3 collection to ogg though?
<nestle-iced-tea> That's what I wanna know
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: smaller file sizes
<ycco> hmm
<nestle-iced-tea> Yeah?
<pvh> converting will degrade the quality of your mp3s.
<nestle-iced-tea> Whats the conversion tool
<nestle-iced-tea> for linux
<Cinder> well of course
<nestle-iced-tea> ohh
<Cinder> converting from mp3 to anythng will
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: if you already have an mp3 collection of some size
<Cinder> but im sure it will be very minor
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: smaller file sizes ... but only if you are encoding them to ogg from wav or cda or another lossless format
<nuOpus> I still have mp3's
<nuOpus> but all of the CD's I rip will always be ogg
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: i recommend you enable the "universe" option in synaptic
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: and then you'll be able to install gstreamer-mad
<nestle-iced-tea> pvh I unedited the commented out lines from sources
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: which will let you read mp3s in rhythmbox
<nestle-iced-tea> or sorry, edited out
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: you can just add 'universe' to the section listing
<nuOpus> ya
<crimsun> nestle-iced-tea: (except that you'd want 'gstreamer0.8-mad', not 'gstreamer-mad')
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I can't remove xorg-common
<mirak> I use xfree though
<nuOpus> the line in my make.conf looks like: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: but Ogg is good, and you should use ogg when you have the choice
<nestle-iced-tea> Whats Rhythmbox? the conversion tool?
<crimsun> mirak: then install xfree86-common
<nuOpus> You can group them to keep it clean
<nestle-iced-tea> pvh- i'd like to pursue it
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: rhythmbox is the itunes lookalike that is installed by default
<nestle-iced-tea> pvh- i want to rip some cds and stuff too..
<nestle-iced-tea> Oh
<pvh> nestle-iced-tea: as 'music player'
<crimsun> nestle-iced-tea: it's "Music Player" in the Applications>Sound & Video menu
<Cinder> not to mention the fact that ogg looks uber cool
<Cinder> .ogg :D
<Cinder> .mp3 :(
<Ex-Cyber> why do I have a "g++-3.3" but no "g++"?
<nestle-iced-tea> Well what tool will let me switch from say, mp3s, wav, cda, etc. to ogg?
<crimsun> Ex-Cyber: is 'build-essential' installed?
<nuOpus> "ooooogggg" is sound I make when waking up with a hangover ... "oggg ... ooggg oooggg"
<Cinder> im doing all my converting no a windows machine :p
<Cinder> on *
<Cinder> :P
<njs12345> nestle-iced-tea: that's not a good idea, because converting from a lossy format (mp3/ogg/wma) to another lossy format damages the quality of the sound
<nestle-iced-tea> wouldnt 64bit linux handle it nicely though
<nestle-iced-tea> njs12345, how about ripping from a CD then?
<njs12345> that's fine
<njs12345> use sound-juicer to do that
<nestle-iced-tea> cool.. thanks :] 
<Cinder> heh i added my library
<mirak> crimsun: I install xfree86-common, but removing xorg-common try to remove everything xrelated
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: if you have ripped a wav from a CD you can use oggenc to encode it
<Cinder> the timer only goes to 99:99:99
<Cinder> it stopped rofl
<njs12345> Applications->Sound and Video->Sound Juicer CD Ripper
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: I often use cdparanoia to rip my cd's to wav and then oggenc them
<njs12345> there wouldn't happen to be someone in here who's a CSS wizard?
<Ex-Cyber> crimsun: apparently not
<nestle-iced-tea> nuOpus, this sound-juicer does it all for you
<crimsun> mirak: you shouldn't try to remove xorg-common...
<mirak> crimsun: I don't use xorg
<pvh> njs12345: there might be, but this isn't the right channel
<mirak> I installed xorg once and realised there was no ATI driver
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: for me the gui takes too much time. much faster to just do cdparanoia -B && oggenc -q 5 track*.wav
<mirak> so I put back xfree
<crimsun> mirak: aren't you running Hoary?
<nuOpus> then to wait for program to load and fiddle through the settings with the cursed mouse
<nestle-iced-tea> nuOpus, nice
<mirak> Crane: yes
<Hitchhiker90> i'd try xorg but i don't know how to get it :)  so i'll stick with xfree86
<njs12345> pvh: that's quite true
<njs12345> I'll try in #css
<crimsun> mirak: Hoary has ATI drivers compatible with amd64, Linux 2.6.10, and X.Org
<nestle-iced-tea> what comes with ubuntu-amd64?
<nestle-iced-tea> xfree or xorg
<froust> xorg in hoary
<nestle-iced-tea> xfree right
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: besides ... you can create an alias to do it all for you
<froust> xfree in warty
<froust> afaik
<nestle-iced-tea> yeah, this is warty
<crimsun> (Warty has XFree86)
<nestle-iced-tea> and i have an XF86Config file
<nuOpus> the ati drivers for xorg work great by the way
<crimsun> nestle-iced-tea: the canonical (no pun intended) method is to check the output of `X -version'
<nuOpus> Hitchhiker90: Well you can switch to hoary if you are brave. I use ... works great for me
<nestle-iced-tea> hrmm.. this warty install i have is old?
<nestle-iced-tea> i like betas :>
<Hitchhiker90> i'll pass, i don't feel like taking the time to download it and then burn it
<Hitchhiker90> <--- lazy
<nuOpus> nestle-iced-tea: Then switch to hoary or wait until march for its release
<duzchip> I cant wait until 5.10 comes out
<duzchip> no wait, 5.02 wasn't it?
<duzchip> or 5.03?
<nuOpus> mine says 5.04
<duzchip> oki, i'm sure that's right
<duzchip> it's kinda coll that they name the versions after the date it is released :D
<mirak> crimsun: yes, I have just realised this thanks
<duzchip> very practical
<nuOpus> duzchip: hoary runs nice right now ... a few bugs to work out, but overall it is great
<nuOpus> LOL
<nuOpus> gotta love MrNaughty exit message
<duzchip> nu0pus: any big changes?
<nuOpus> duzchip: Well ... gnome 2.9 is great ... lots of improvements
<nuOpus> duzchip: xorg, new firefox and thunderbird .... just all new packages
<pvh> All so exciting!
<nuOpus> duzchip: nothing new like a software splash yet!!
<duzchip> no0pus: damn :D, i looked forward against big changes :D
<mirak> crimsun: hem, what must I do to do the transition to xorg ?
<nuOpus> duzchip: not like a bootspash will be a topper for me since I never reboot this thing .... I would never see it anyway
<duzchip> no0pus: have they worked anything on the kde-support?
<mirak> is the xorg config file and the xfree on the same ?
<nestle-iced-tea> ack! limewire wont close! help!.. when i try to close it, it just minimizes to the taskbar.. i tried killall -9 LimeWire and that didnt work either!
<Riddell> duzchip: KDE 3.3.2 is in hoary
<crimsun> mirak: um, if you're already running Hoary, you already have X.Org. All you need to do is to update & dist-upgrade to pull in the new fglrx drivers.
<pvh> How is the migration to Hoary? Is it painful?
<tck> nestle-iced-tea, pidof limewire
<nuOpus> duzchip: ya .. like Riddell said .. 3.3.2 is in there
<mirak> crimsun: I removed the meta package that install xorg
<nuOpus> pvh: painless
<crimsun> mirak: x-window-system-core?
<mirak> crimsun: I am just wondering about the config file
<pvh> nuOpus: Just swap repositories and do a dist-upgrade, or what?
<nestle-iced-tea> tck- nothing
<mirak> crimsun: probably
<nuOpus> pvh: Just change instances of warty to hoary in your make.conf and sudo apt-get update
<nuOpus> pvh: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> mirak: they're essentially interchangeable with a couple caveats
<pvh> nuOpus: Beauty.
<nuOpus> pvh: Or they just released th hoary cd a few days ago
<nuOpus> I just installed my other desktop with the new test cd
<nuOpus> works great
<pvh> nuOpus: I'm a bit apprehensive about switching unless it's in pretty good shape.
<mirak> crimsun: ok
<nuOpus> Hoary Array-3
<Ephemeral> whre do i get Gstreamer MP3 again?
<nuOpus> pvh: You can test it by installing under qemu
<pvh> Ephemeral: Enable the 'universe' sections in your deb repositories.
<pvh> Ephemeral: Then install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<pvh> nuOpus: qemu? that's new to me.
<duzchip> nu0pus: So they have KDE in the system by default? this time? I dont like or use KDE but some of their tools are quite useful :D
<Ephemeral> pvh i cant see Universe
<Ephemeral> in Synaptic
<nuOpus> pvh: I got tired of installing gstreamer plugins ... so I just did gstreamer0.8-plugins
<nuOpus> duzchip: not be default
<pvh> Ephemeral: It's the unchecked repositories in the synaptic rep list
<Ephemeral> ah its ok
<Ephemeral> got it
<Ephemeral> :)
<Ephemeral> i dont need the source do i?
<pvh> This should really be in the faq.
<nuOpus> pvh: It is a virtual machine emulator like vmware. It simulates a computer so you can install whatever on it
<pvh> Ephemeral: Shouldn't, no.
<nuOpus> pvh: but its open source
<pvh> nuOpus: Very cool. Can I run xp through it as well?
<nuOpus> pvh: XP is kinda slow through it
<pvh> nuOpus: I'm pretty disappointed with wine/cedega/cvscedega
<nuOpus> pvh: windows 2000 runs good
<Riddell> duzchip: no, KDE is on a separate CD
<gt500> yeah :D gtkpod works :D
<Ephemeral> hmm what am i looking for? Gstreamer for Rythmbox with MP3
<gt500> should be a package ...
<Riddell> well, it will be
<pvh> Ephemeral: The package should be called 'gstreamer0.8-mad' if memory serves me
<nuOpus> Ephimeral: Just do sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<gt500> Riddell :p when's that ?
<Riddell> gt500: no idea
<pvh> Ephemeral: That's even better, yeah.
<nuOpus> Ephimeral: That way you get all of them and dont have to worry about which one is installed
<duzchip> Will they send out free cd's this time aswell or that was just a one-time thing for version 4.10?
<gt500> I'm gonna put it on my page , to become a maintainer of the package :D
<Ephemeral> hmm i only see Mikmod
<Ephemeral> under M
<Ephemeral> ah i know what it is
<gt500> btw , i'm creating a custom skin for ubuntulinux.org :D
<Ephemeral> i need to update list
<nuOpus> lol
<gt500> pixel design :)
<pvh> Ephemeral: use the 'search' tool as well
<pvh> Ephemeral: much easier than hunting through that giant list
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: A friend who claims to be a linux god dissed ubuntu cuz he said ubuntu was screwed and wasnt reading the repos correctly.
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: For a linux god .... the sure didnt know you had to update
<nuOpus> he
<crimsun> there are no linux gods, not even andrew or linus.
<Vorbix> who names their kid Linus
<pvh> crimsun: Blasphemy!
<nuOpus> crimsun: well .... he sort of self appoints himself
<Vorbix> lol
<pvh> crimsun: May the Penguin never cross your path, heretic.
<gt500> andrew ?
<gt500> :p
<duzchip> BTW, does anyone know any good repositories except those on the Unofficila Ubuntu-guide?
<nuOpus> crimsun: I told him .... so you put universe and multiverse in your sources file .... and the new stuff just magically appears?
<crimsun> gt500: morton.
<gt500> thought so
<gt500> :p
<Vorbix> I'm not ubuntu right now, but does the "CD Player" let you open a dir to audio
<pvh> duzchip: I added the marilat and daily wine repos.
<Vorbix> or does it have to be a complete audio cd
<duzchip> pvh: where do i find those?
<swim> hay has anyone been able to install ndiswrapper 1.0 rc3 yet? Im having problems using it
<nuOpus> Vorbix: no it doesnt
<pvh> duzchip: I did a little googling, just a sec and I'll check my list.
<gt500> brb
<Vorbix> oh knows
<nuOpus> Vorbix: Use rhythmbox ..... or "Music Player"
<nuOpus> same thing
<crimsun> pvh: marillat probably won't allow you to install mplayer if you're running warty, but it's useful for other packages.
<Vorbix> Last time i used it I think i got en error
<crimsun> pvh: sorry
<duzchip> i'll google some for Ubuntu Repositories aswell
<crimsun> duzchip: marillat probably won't allow you to install mplayer if you're running warty, but it's useful for other packages.
<nuOpus> pvh: If you are running warty you can add the marillat repository
<Vorbix> Although it was probably because I tried to open an .mp3
<Ephemeral> im going to get GDesklets too
<Ephemeral> i forget how u run it though?
<pvh> Hey, has anyone played with 3dwm?
<nuOpus> Vorbix: rhythmbox wont play mp3 without the correct gstreamer plugin
<anTiXX> I want to install mplayer but it has some dependencies like libarts, libdvdread2, libvorbis0.. how do I get those?
<nuOpus> Vorbix: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<swim> hay has anyone been able to install ndiswrapper 1.0 rc3 yet? Im having problems using it
<crimsun> anTiXX: deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<Vorbix> thank you
<duzchip> Anyone know how to setup my own repository-server?
<crimsun> duzchip: read the new maintainer's guide on the debian web site
<nuOpus> anTiXX: add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" to your sources file
<duzchip> Any one more question. I installed the codecs from the Unofficial ubuntu-guide. Now i can watch mp(e)g -files but not avi's
<nuOpus> anTiXX: Make sure that you have universe and multiverse in there as well
<duzchip> why?
<crimsun> duzchip: which codec package{s} did you install?
<nuOpus> duzchip: that is not a complete codec pack
<nuOpus> duzchip: on the mplayer site there is a complete archive with ALL of the codecs made 1-15-2004
<nuOpus> err
<nuOpus> 2005
<nuOpus> wget http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050115.tar.bz2
<Ephemeral> how do i use Gdesklets?
<nuOpus> duzchip: just unpack that file .... and move its contents to /usr/share/win32 directory
<sgtshatta> daniels: are you online??
<nuOpus> duzchip: its CONTENTS! lol
<nuOpus> duzchip: then you will be able to play all of your vids
<sgtshatta> I get an error with gmplayer about /dev/dsp busy and have no audio with mplayer only gxine has audio using ubuntu hoary 5.04
<discord> is their a package for the nforce audio module or should i just compile it from source, im having trouble with my nforce2 sound
<nuOpus> sgtshatta: edit your /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and change the ao=oss to ao=esd
<sgtshatta> nuOpus: Thanx let me try that!!
<pvh> Hey, this has been bugging me for a while -- I like to use both soundcards in my computer for different applications.
<rasta> say does Ubuntu support reading NTFS volumes ?
<duzchip> mu0pus: thanks for the help
<nuOpus> sgtshatta: actually the default was ao=alsa I think? ahhh doesnt matter ... just change it to ao=esd
<nuOpus> duzchip: did it work?
<Ephemeral> where is gdesklets installed to?
<rasta> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<pvh> What kind of support is there for that with alsa? (A link or hint on google keywords would be great.)
<duzchip> nu0pus: working on it now.
<rasta> anyone know ?
<discord> anybody with an nforce mb in here?
<Ephemeral> ive got nforce3
<rasta> discord, yes
<Ephemeral> but im not using onboard snd
<rasta> discord, Shuttle A35N
<nuOpus> duzchip when you untar it ... it will make an all-something directory ... dont move that directory to win32 ... you must move all of the files inside that to win32
<anTiXX> nuOpus: thanks now I could install it! its missing some font now though.. its not so easy to install it imho :)
<crimsun> rasta: yes, it has support for reading.
<discord> rasta is your sound working?
<sgtshatta> nuOpus: Hmmm I cant even find mplayer.conf, I compile it from source.
<nuOpus> anTiXX: there is a fonts package
<nuOpus> sgtshatta: then it is /etc/mplayer.conf
<rasta> discord, just installed
<rasta> discord, will test
<duzchip> nu0pus: didn't understand that but i'm sure i'll manage it (i hope) :D
<nuOpus> LOL
<discord> im about to try the nvaudio driver as my sound isnt working
<crimsun> discord: what do you need regarding ALSA?
<duzchip> nu0pus: but i'm using totem to watch movies, not Mplayer
<duzchip> nu0pus: will the codecs still work?
<nuOpus> duzchip: Here are all of the commands: sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<crimsun> I generally hang in #alsa
<nuOpus> duzchip: tar xjpvf all-20050115.tar.gz2
<Ephemeral> nuOpus .. do u know where Gdesklets gets installed to?
<duzchip> nu0pus: thanks a lot :D
<nuOpus> duzchip: sudo mv all-20050115/* /usr/lib/win32
<rasta> discord, no luck
<nuOpus> duzchip: then you are done
<nuOpus> yes
<nuOpus> /usr/share/gdesklets
<duzchip> nu0pus: oki, testing it in a second when the file is downloaded :P
<discord> anyone know which repository contains the nforce graphics module?
<Ephemeral> how do i run a desklet?
<nuOpus> duzchip: oh ... totem uses gstreamer
<sjoerd> mako: nice picture in your blog ;)
<nuOpus> duzchip: oh but totem-xine may play them
<nuOpus> duzchip: I just say bleh to totem .... mplayer with that codec pack will play just about anything
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: Depends on which version
<Soulstorm> seems I arrived on topic
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: the new one you can just run gdesklets ... right click on the icon in the bar and hit manage gdesklets
<Soulstorm> I need to know where to get codecs to play mp3s and movies
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: In the old version you just gdesklets display
<Ephemeral> nuOpus: I have the latest universe version
<nuOpus> Soulstorm you can get the w32codecs pack from the repos .. but they are not cmplete
<Ephemeral> nuOpus: I ran it in the terminal
<Ephemeral> nuOpus: how do u run it properly?
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: and it put an icon in the notification area right?
<sgtshatta> nuOpus: Hey my config file is in .mplayer/config but this file is totally empty
<duzchip> nu0pus: woho, it worked just fine with totem-xine :D
<nuOpus> sgtshatta: add ao=oss
<nuOpus> NO
<Ephemeral> nuOpus: notification area?
<duzchip> I'm in love with Ubuntu
<duzchip> and apt-get :D
<nuOpus> sgtshatta: ao=esd
<nuOpus> did it add a gdesklets icon?
<Ephemeral> ah yes i see ... in Aps
<Soulstorm> nuOpus: what prog do I play them with?
<sgtshatta> nuOpus:ok no prob let me try
<Ephemeral> Apps Access
<duzchip> Anyone know how to get a nicer look at my xfce4?
<nuOpus> Soulstorm I play all of my movies in mplayer
<crimsun> duzchip: there are dozens of themes availabel for XFce4
<crimsun> available^
<duzchip> yeah but where? didn't find many at freshmeat.net
<swim> hell yah! ndiswrapper 1.0 rc3 works on x86_64 !
<Ephemeral> nuOpus: I ran it from the icon... but its dissappeared
<crimsun> duzchip: check the links from xfce's web site
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: Run gdesklets from console and see what error you get
<sgtshatta> nuOpus:ok that first error is now gone but now it says could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound!
<Ephemeral> /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:90: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead
<Ephemeral>   self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
<nuOpus> sgtshatta: Oh ... sudo apt-get install esound-clients
<nuOpus> or is it esd-clients?
<sgtshatta> nuOpus:oh really ok sounds simple enough thanx
<swim> man this is a chatty channel
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: I heard of that error .... try re-installing python? Hoary comes with python 2.4
<nuOpus> Ephemeral: sorry I can't help
<nuOpus> well wife is getting ansy ... gotta get going. hope I was of assistance to someone!
<nuOpus> lol
<nuOpus> or is it ... ansi?
<nuOpus> hehe
<pvh> nuOpus: You were, thanks.
<sgtshatta> nuOpus: Its esound-clients
<Ephemeral> nuOpus: how can i reinstall python?
<sgtshatta> nuOpus: thanx a bunch man
<Vorbix> Hm
<Iceman3301> By default on boot, DMA is not enabled on my CD.  This causes choppy DVD playback.  I can use the hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc command to enable DMA for the drive.  How can I make this happen by default on boot?
<Vorbix> Anyone have any good recommendations for a book for a Linux beginner ?
<Vorbix> I got a gift card for 100$ at chapters so woo!
<crimsun> Iceman3301: edit /etc/default/hdparm
<swim> people please, everytime I startup I have to run gnome-volume-control and unmute my volume settings... theres got to be away to fix that?
<crimsun> swim: fixed in Hoary already.
<Iceman3301> Here are some really good Linux books:  http://www.openna.com/products/products.php
<Iceman3301> OpenNA
<swim> crimsun, Im in hoary... upgraded to latest...
<Vorbix> oy thank you
<Iceman3301> I have their Securing and Optimizing Linux book
<Vorbix> im especially looking for something that will teach me the shell
<crimsun> swim: eh? It works on all the Hoary machines I have access to
<Ephemeral> how do u run gdesklets?
<cponder> i just set up ubuntu first time, the screen refresh is only 60 hz, what program use to increase it?
<Vorbix> Go to Computer > & then its either desktop preferences
<Vorbix> er one sec
<Iceman3301> crimsun:  What do I enter in /dec/default/hdparm to make that happen?  The same command?
<larsrohdin> crimsun, i got it working. it was my own fault=)
<Ephemeral> does anybody use Gdesklets here?
<Vorbix> im not on Ubuntu right now, but its in the Computer menu
<Ephemeral> no
<Ephemeral> i mean
<Ephemeral> i can start Gdesklets
<Ephemeral> but i dont know the command to run them
<mhz> jdub: ping
<cponder> i found the screen resolution applet under system configuration, but it won't let me modify the refresh rate
<cponder> think i need to reconfigure X to change the refresh rate
<Ephemeral> i mean the idividual scripts, running those
<cponder> just don't know which program to use
<Vorbix> no
<Vorbix> I did without
<Vorbix> hm
<mhz> HrdwrBoB: ping
<Vorbix> it was a drop down menu with all the options
<Vorbix> I remember
<cponder> yeah, but maybe when u did your install ubuntu setup X such that more refresh rates were available?
<mhz> has anyone used fluxbox under ubuntu_
<mhz> has anyone used fluxbox under ubuntu?
<cponder> u remember a little dialog box that had listing for resolution and refresh rate?
<duzchip> where do i put the xfce-skins i download?
<duzchip> or rather, how do i activate 'em later+
<cponder> those are the only two things listed on System Configuration -> Screen Resolution applet
<duzchip> i know i wanna put 'em in /usr/share/xfce4/themes
<crimsun> mhz: yes, why?
<swim> anyone know if there is still a panel mail notification dealy?
<mhz> cponder: or you can also manually config XFree86
<Vorbix> there is swim
<Vorbix> its not setup by default but you can add it with a few clicks
<rasta> discord, It is working
<mhz> crimsun: did you apt-get it?
<swim> Vorbix, where at I thought it used to be in rightclickk panel > add to panel thingy but I dont see it there anymore
<Scooter> can you guys see my IP address? I am following the directions here for total stealth :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=dd1a7caeca4fd87e910050e266534fb0&t=10825
<Scooter> Ubuntu rocks :)
<Vorbix> odd
<Vorbix> one sec
<K-Rich> Scooter: mostly yeah it does!
<Scooter> this is nice :)
<mhz> crimsun: or did you download .tar.gz?
<K-Rich> i'd say 100% it does if i could get this bloody scanner to work and for my nic and modem to stop trying to share irq 3 :P
<Scooter> little slower, but thats ok, I will start useing DILLO :D
<cponder> vorbix, i been looking, i'm pretty sure u r talking about the screen resolution dialog, but it only shows parameters available to your X windows setup according to docs
<calamari> here is the command I needed to recover from my Windows-induced hell: sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<calamari> that reinstalls grub
<Vorbix> odd the option is their for me when I right click in the top right
<Vorbix> beside the clock
<cponder> u can tell me which program to use to reconfigure X windows on ubuntu?
<crimsun> mhz: the former
<cponder> yeah vorbix, because ubuntu install auto-detects graphics on your computer
<cponder> it just didn't auto-detect them for me
<njs12345> cponder: what graphics card do you use?
<cponder> so I have to tell them myself
<huhmz> Question: My mp3 player doesnt show up anymore in hoary when i plug it in. "dmesg" says it finds it and its sda and so forth and everything seems great but there is no sda in /dev and gnome doesn't mount it and show it with nautilus, what could be wrong?
<cponder> Matrox G400 MAX, is old one for business graphics only
<duzchip> How do i select a theme in xfce4 please?
<swim> Vorbix, where in add to panel dialog box?
<Hitchhiker90> oh word, i just updated my nvidia drivers to the binaries on nvidia's site. i'm uber-leet
<Vorbix> I'll have to check, im not even on ubuntu right now
<mhz> crimsun: could you show me your source.list?
<Iceman3301> I am trying to enable DMA for my DVD drive on boot, but apparently I am not entering this correctly in the /etc/hdparm.conf file...  How do I need to enter this?
<cponder> nobody knows which program ubuntu uses to configure the screen for X windows?
<Deft> cponder, there are several, xresprobe is important
<crimsun> mhz: it's the standard hoary sources.list with no external repos
<cponder> thanks deft, trying now
<Iceman3301> From the command line, I can enable DMA manually by typing sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<Vorbix> odd
<Vorbix> Ubuntu doesnt detect ANY of my data CD's under 50mb
<mhz> crimsun: I have done... apt-cache search fluxbox unsuccessfully :)
<Vorbix> anything above is detected
<Vorbix> lol
<nicedreams> is hdparm not configured by default in ubuntu?  I was looking at /etc/hdparm.conf and everything is commented out?
<Iceman3301> Right, looks like everything is commented out
<swim> man evolution should just add tray mail checker support
<nicedreams> mhz, add multiverse and universe to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicedreams> mhz, try 'aptitude search fluxbox' also
<Deft> nicedreams, there's not so much need for hdparm now that DMA should be turned on anyway, so it hardly worth the installer risking breaking your drivers...
<mhz> multiverse is added AFAIK will let me use ONLY free-as-in-freedom
<Deft> * drives
<cponder> i need to find the documentation for xresprobe, is there a dpkg option that will tell me all available documentation for xresprobe?
<nicedreams> Deft, I was wanting to make sure.  I copied 5 gigs from my windows box and Ubuntu started glitching bad until is was done
<mhz> nicedreams: if I uncomment universe, then AFAIK, I may get non-free packages
<Deft> cponder, sudo xresprobe <driver> or sudo xresprobe dummy
<crimsun> mhz: "free as in freedom?" What is that? 'fluxbox' is in universe.
<Iceman3301> Deft:  How can I have DMA enabled on boot for my DVD drive
<crimsun> mhz: multiverse definitely has them.
<mhz> in Debian, Fluxbox is 100% supported by FSF.org
<cponder> deft, i don't know what to put in for driver, that's why i need docs
<nicedreams> mhz, I've never had a problem with multi or uni in the list so far.  I don't think you'll install anything not free ayways
<Deft> Iceman3301, sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda
<Deft> cponder, try dummy then
<nicedreams> why does ubuntu glitch and go really slow when copying 5 gigs from another machine?
<mhz> nicedreams: ok, I'll keep looking but so far, multiverse is not giving me fluxbox after searching
<nicedreams> mhz, ?  wierd
<crimsun> mhz: please read what I typed.
<nicedreams> mhz, try aptitude search flux
<nicedreams> and see what happens
<K-Rich> mhz: was it you wanting to see a sources.list ?
<mhz> yep
<Iceman3301> Deft:  hdparm -i just gives me the drive info
<cponder> deft, that just lists a bunch of screen resolutions and refresh frequency ranges, which do happen to be correct, but I think I need to reconfigure X windows, no option for that
<K-Rich> Here is mine:
<K-Rich> http://rafb.net/paste/results/WKwUz525.html
<Deft> Iceman3301, "* signifies the current active mode"
<nicedreams> hdparm says "UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2", how can I go to udma5 ?
<mhz> crimsun: I read and I also gotta trust source.list default comments about 'universe'. they say "and may not be under a free licence."
<Deft> cponder, xresprobe just gets the information, it's used by the package configure script, if you want to change stuff, running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 is probably what you want
<Iceman3301> Deft:  Right, I enable DMA manually via hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc....  but I don't want to have to do that each time, I want the system to do it at boot
<giard> has anyone with ipw2200 here had it just stop working all of a sudden and need to be reloaded?
<crimsun> mhz: so uncomment it to install fluxbox, then comment it out again.
<cponder> deft, that's what i been asking for exactly, thank you
<crimsun> Iceman3301: do that in /etc/default/hdparm, like I said above
<mhz> nicedreams: aptitude search fluxbox
<K-Rich> nicedreams: seems all OSes glitch when copying 5GB over a lan imho
<mhz> nicedreams: nothing
<mhz> crimsun: hehehe
<crimsun> mhz: you don't seem to have universe enabled.
<mhz> nop
<mhz> crimsun: they say "and may not be under a free licence."
<nicedreams> K-Rich, yea, but this is rediculous.  I can't even move my mouse when copying
<nicedreams> has to be a DMA issue or something or windows has the upper hand in that then
<crimsun> mhz: how do you plan to use apt-get to install from a Ubuntu repo if you don't enable it?
<mhz> K-Rich: thanks
<K-Rich> mhz: np
<mhz> crimsun: but I have added multiverse
<nicedreams> mhz, just add them
<crimsun> mhz: multiverse does not include universe.
<nicedreams> mhz, add them all
<pvh> multiverse?
<crimsun> mhz: the repos are NOT concentric
<K-Rich> nicedreams: yeah, i had a similar issue, turned out the nic in the other machine was only letting me connect at 10 rather than 100
<nicedreams> mhz, just add them all and try it and try it.
<nicedreams> K-Rich, do you know how to tell if it's 10/100 through linux?
<mhz> crimsun, nicedreams: okidoki
<K-Rich> nicedreams: try sudo ifconfig -a
<cponder> deft, u know i remember something, ubuntu install asked me to select screen resolutions i wanted to use, but I know I didn't tell it any refresh rates I wanted to use, did I miss refresh rates on that install screen?
<K-Rich> nicedreams: errr, no need for sudo actually, just 'ifconfig -a'
<mhz> crimsun, nicedreams: okidoki, but then I gotta improve wiki explanations and default source.list explanations
<Deft> cponder, it should only ask for refresh rates if it can't guess them...
<usual> i have the flu :(
<nicedreams> K-Rich, I didn't see any line for 10/100 in ifconfig -a
<cponder> okay, i think it just guessed really lows ones, and considered that a successful guess, the reconfigure script u gave me looks easy enough, going through it now
<Iceman3301> crimsun:  I am sorry, I am relatively new to linux, but I don't know what to enter in the /etc/hdparm.conf file...  I don't have a /etc/default/hdparm
<nicedreams> mhz, are you trying to install Fluxbox or are you doing a report or something?
<nicedreams> Iceman3301, I feel that, hdparm is pissing me off too
<K-Rich> nicedreams: i'm lost than heh sorry
<nicedreams>  :)
<nicedreams> K-Rich, np :)
<Iceman3301> crimsun:  or do I just put the same command in the hdparm.conf file as I do at the command line (hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc)?
<nicedreams> mhz, don't forget to apt-get update when you change your sources.list
<mhz> nicedreams: both. I have a small multidisciplinary organization that promote the freedom to access knowledge and technology.
<mhz> nicedreams: yep
<Iceman3301> nicedreams: Yes, I can change hdparms manually, but don't know what to enter in the file
<cindex> Can someone help me
<mhz> nicedreams: Ubuntu looked as maybe one of the best Distros (in terms of the Vision and Mission)
<nicedreams> it is
<Mike78> I just got ubuntu & i wanna find a good linux ebook for shell programming
<mhz> nicedreams: so I decided to give it a try for one week (at least)
<nicedreams> how do i open a private window to mhz for chat?
<nicedreams> mhz, i'll send you the text from my sources.list
<mhz> write /query mhz
<Deft> Mike78, does it have to be a whole book?  there are lots of good bash tutorial around
<nicedreams> mhz, ubuntu is the shit...stick with it
<Mike78> not even a book
<Mike78> just a tutorial on the shell
<Mike78> I'm looking for anything to help get a beginner started
<Deft> Mike78, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/? a google search gives hundreds
<nicedreams> Mike78, google
<nicedreams> Mike78, try seaching for linux noob
<K-Rich> Mike78: google for bash shell scripts
<llun_ved> hehe
<nicedreams> Mike78, or things like that.  brings up some nice sites
<mirak> anyone with a ATI here ?
<Mike78> < - ATI 9500
<Mike78> thanks alot
<linuxn00b> hey, anyone know if I can show my computers uptime in realtime on a website?
<anTiXX> hm I can't seem to get 16:9 in gmplayer when playing a dvd..?
<zen_> linuxn00b: phpsysinfo
<zen_> for example
<Mike78> just wonderin
<duzchip> mirak: I'm having a Radeon 9600 Pro
<Mike78> Does "shell programming" relate to any other programming "language" closely
<linuxn00b> I don't know how to use php or anyother language :(
<mirak> do you use xorg ?
<Mike78> php is online programming :P
<K-Rich> linuxn00b: possible with PHP and/or perl i belive
<duzchip> Mike78: yup, it's quite similar to C in my opinion
<Mike78> oh
<Mike78> goodzor
<mirak> Mike78: that's script
<duzchip> mirak: nope. XFree86
<Mike78> :o
<mirak> ing
<Deft> linuxn00b, you'll either have to learn something, or find a premade script erally then...
<duzchip> mirak: and no plans of changing to xorg really since it's working fine this way. :D
<linuxn00b> how do I do it??
<mirak> duzchip: ok, there is new ati drivers that support xorg
<linuxn00b> i'll try and find a premade script :)
<mirak> duzchip: I am an dist-upgrade adict :D
<thundrcleeze> Hi, is anyone else having problems with the ubuntu package servers?
<duzchip> mirak: yeah i know. But all ATI-drivers suck big time under linux so i dont care really
<Mike78> try hotscripts.cmo
<duzchip> mirak: and since i never play any games I dont really need to get the drivers for my card
<Mike78> http://www.hotscripts.com
<duzchip> mirak: i use the ati-drivers that come with ubuntu
<zen_> linuxn00b: http://phpsysinfo.sourceforge.net/
<mirak> duzchip: it's fine for screen savers
<gt500> back :p
<Deft> IFS is the only screen saver anyone needs!
<duzchip> mirak: hehe, not worth having trouble with just to get a nicer screensaver :D
<K-Rich> why even use a screensaver anymore?
<Mike78> they look perty
<gt500> ubuntu pixelated , woooohooo :D it's starting to look nice :D
<Deft> K-Rich, I find it's helpful to let me know how long it is since I last did any work :)
<cponder> deft, restarting X now to try new X config, if I get back into this room, you'll know it worked!
<linuxn00b> zen_, wow it comes out kinda big...I just wanted something that would small something small
<topyli> K-Rich: at work i use xjack. it's a good conversation starter
<mirak> duzchip: that's a question of principles :D
<thundrcleeze> K-Rich: You can still get burnin, it just takes some effort.
<duzchip> yeah, i dont use screensavers. I either sit any my computer (like 12+ hours a day) or i shut the screen off
<duzchip> any = at
<Mike78> I just blanked out, Ubuntu has a PDF viewer right
<nicedreams> screen savers rock.  the only one you need is BLANK
<Deft> Mike78, xpdf is installed
<K-Rich> heh, i dunno, i just let my monitor go into "low power mode" (suspend)
<gt500> Mike78,  , yeah
<linuxn00b> it comes out this big http://tinyurl.com/49g96
<gt500> xpdf
<Mike78> excellento :P
<Deft> gpdf and evince are around if you look too
<Deft> and ggv
<thundrcleeze> Is anyone else having problems with the ubuntu synaptic servers?
<omar> can anyone point me to a sample mplayer.conf file
<Mike78> woah
<nicedreams> thundrcleeze, not on hoary at least
<Deft> thundrcleeze, I was earlier; there's a long list of mirrors to try now though
<thundrcleeze> It's going at 8kbps for me, it was fine earlier.
<gt500> i think i'm gonna crash , i slepped 4 hours last night , then worked the whole day ... :x
<Deft> (also, for reference, they are apt archives, synaptic just makes things look nicer)
<thundrcleeze> I know they are.
<thundrcleeze> Synaptic's just a front end
<|QuaD-_> Deft: apt is also just a frontend
* gt500 gone ;)
<nicedreams> aptitude rules
<gt500> greetz too ya'll
* |QuaD-_ loves apt-get
* gt500 too
<gt500> :p
* gt500 <out>
<Deft> |QuaD-_, the archives are arranged for apt, I think I'm justified there...
<Deft> thundrcleeze, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<thundrcleeze> I remember back in Mandrake 7 where you couldn't even do that.  What a pain it was.
<|QuaD-_> Deft: synaptic is not a frontend for apt-get
<|QuaD-_> Deft: i don't think you ar
<|QuaD-_> e
<Deft> |QuaD-_, well, it is compatible with the advanced package tool, and I only said apt, not apt-get
* mhz BBL
<incorrect> is there a packages.ubuntu.org like debian has?
<|QuaD-_> Deft: its also compatible with synaptic
<flamesrock__> hi, quick question -- I just downloaded the latest release of ubuntu and checked the md5. It appears to be different than the posted one. will this likely cause a problem?
<Deft> but syanaptic came afterwards, with a backend that matched what apt-get did
<Nanarr> bonsoir
<|QuaD-_> Deft: the point is that apt-get and synaptic serve the same purpose... the repositories aren't made for one, but both
<thundrcleeze> Thanks, Deft, do I just add those mirrors to the repository, or is there something special I have to do?
<carambol> when i starpup xterm i get this msg:
<Deft> thundrcleeze, just add them and comment out the original ones
<carambol> bash:dircolors:command not found and i get the $prompt
#ubuntu 2005-02-03
<carambol> and i can use the command line any more
<carambol> can not use xterm any more
<Deft> |QuaD-_, for one, synaptic use libapt..., also synaptic is a generic front, it can do rpm and things as well
<carambol> exist alternative shell?
<Deft> I'm willing to drop it though
<Deft> carambol, text shell? there're csh and pdksh around among others
<carambol> how i can erase the history of xterm?
<Nanarr> y'a un francais ici?
<Deft> carambol, bash has a history, xterm doesn't; remove ~/.bash_history for that
<duzchip> Anyone wanna see a screenshot?
<carambol> ok
<duzchip> http://www.duzchip.com/desktop.png
* Xenguy loves screenshots...
<Deft> what terminal is that?
<duzchip> i'm not done with my desktop yet but it looks OK i think
<duzchip> eterm
<spiral> Nanarr: oui pourquoi ?
<nestle-iced-tea> mines nicer
<globalmatador> is there a way to get the intel graphics drivers working in hoary? i heard they have better performance than the standard xorg drivers
<thundrcleeze> I deactivated the ubuntu update servers, and added a mirror, but it's even slower: 860 bps.  Is there a way I can figure out if it's me or the server?
<nicedreams> globalmatador, I would think to reconfigure x
<Deft> thundrcleeze, only by trying other mirrors/other sites
<moquist_> k, time to install on a system with only SATA disks.  can I do this?
<moquist_> I see that sata_sil and sata_via are already loaded... I'll hafta check my mobo manual to see what I've got.
<duzchip> I'm thinking of installing Dettu[Xx]  on my server
<duzchip> http://www.dev2k5.org (to see a mirror of the distro)
<Zotnix> thundrcleeze, having the same problem here... so it is pretty slow right now.
<thundrcleeze> It's back up to the usual speed for me.
<stuNNed> where can i get galeon for ubuntu?
<eruin> bloody 'ell
<eruin> you've got firefox
<jpp> hello, someone could help me, I have trouble Xfree running on a dell 8300  (radeon 9800XT) and LCD screen
<njs12345> jpp: I have the very same card :)
<thundrcleeze> Is there a way to back up the previous files when I choose Mark All Upgrades?  The last time I upgraded everything I couldn't boot.
<jpp> the LDC monitor shutdown
<njs12345> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Deft> thundrcleeze, not back up as such, but if you still have the debs you can downgrade indivdual packages
<huhmz> anyone have a clue why usb mass storage has stopped working on hoary?
<K-Rich> too classic - http://www.zefrank.com/punc/
<Deft> huhmz, altogether? mine has stopped showing icons, but it still mounts and works
<huhmz> deft: it finds it according to dmesg and it says its on sda but sda doesnt show up in /dev and nothing gets mounted
<keyfa770> how do i get window transparency in gnome?
<huhmz> then after a while i start getting timeout errors in dmesg
<huhmz> deft: usb 1-1: scsi_eh_105 timed out on ep0out   and right after usb 1-1: failed to restore interface 0 altsetting 0 (error=-110)
<Cloudchaser> has anyone tried the gnoppix live cd?
<aebcoat> keyfa to get transparecy in gnome you have to use the nex s serve which is still in beta, gnome doesnt officaly support transparecy yet. Only transparency settings i know of exist for the terminal only
<aebcoat> oops i meant "the new xorg server"
<njs12345> and it only really works with the nVidia drivers
<lenosla> hi
<keyfa770> aebcoat, ohh i see... then how do i get terminal transparency? :)
<njs12345> you can use it with the vesa drivers if you have a radeon card, but it's really slow
<lenosla> i find information to ubuntu?
<njs12345> and by that I mean REALLY slow
<lenosla> can you help me?
<aebcoat> i tried it awhle ago on mandrake and it was to big oof a pain
<njs12345> keyfa770: add this to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:
<lenosla> hi
<crimsun> lenosla: ...with?
<njs12345> <Section "Extensions">
<lenosla> excuse me????
<njs12345> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Deft> lenosla, could you be more precise?
<imnes> After installing warty should I have to change any permissions / user account settings to get drive auto-mounting to work?
<njs12345> oops
<lenosla> i actually use a slackware
<njs12345> without the angle brackets
<lenosla> for a system x86
<njs12345> Section "Extensions"
<njs12345>        Option "Composite" "Enable"
<njs12345> EndSection
<imnes> Plugging in an external firewire drive I'd expect to get the icon on the desktop but not getting anything.
<njs12345> that's it
<njs12345> add that, and then restart X
<njs12345> then you need to find a utility called "transset", and then run it
<keyfa770> there is no xorg.conf in that cat
<Deft> imnes, there is a group for hotplugging (plugdev) but you should be in it already...
<keyfa770> :/
<keyfa770> not in mine :/
<imnes> Deft I'll check that
<aebcoat> this link may help some http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/264044
<crimsun> njs12345: xcompmgr is worth mentioning.
<njs12345> ah yes, that's true
<imnes> yes I'm in plugdev
<lenosla> hey
<njs12345> there's also xcompmgr, which does all sorts of DAMN SEXEH things
<Cloudchaser> lenosla, what kind of info do you want?
<njs12345> like, dropshadows for windows
<Cloudchaser> there's www.ubuntulinux.org
<keyfa770> njs12345, i will check that up :)
<aebcoat> njs try the link i posted http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/264044
<Cloudchaser> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<crimsun> lenosla: with what may we help you?
<lenosla> for you why ubuntu????
<lenosla> slackware or ubuntu????
<lenosla> excuse i'm italia
<lenosla> italian
<lenosla> is totally free ubuntu
<lenosla> ?
<zenwhen> Slackware is a nice distro, but Ubuntu tends to stay more up to date and Slackware doesn;t have anything for package management that realy even competes with apt.
<zenwhen> lenosla, yes.
<zenwhen> It strives to be totally free in every sense of the word.
<lenosla> i haven't adsl
<crimsun> lenosla: it was dead simple for me: I admin two hundred workstations used in the engineering school at this university, and the Linux distro needed to be easily maintainable, have a reasonably unified desktop interface, and have intuitive defaults.
<lenosla> i can do apt
<carambol> Deft:i can not remove xterm with synaptic
<Potaje> wenas
<zenwhen> lenosla, ubuntu's default install includes a lot of good desktop software.
<lenosla> for know unix what is ubuntu?
<zenwhen> I don't understand.
<nicedreams> ?
<nicedreams> no joke
<carambol> i have a problem with xterm
<nicedreams> ubuntu is a debian based linux OS
<njs12345> lenosla: try #ubuntu-it
<nicedreams> carambol, reinstall xterm
<lenosla> ok
<njs12345> I chose Ubuntu because 1. I'm obsessed with GNOME and 2. the CDs were free
<carambol> i did it but i am getting this msg
<lenosla> thanks
<nicedreams> I chose Ubuntu because 1. I love linux 2. I love debian
<carambol> bash:dircolors:command not found
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> ouah...
<nicedreams> nice crash
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<zenwhen> njs12345, My gnome obsession is also why I chose ubuntu
<spiral> freenode ?
<duzchip> kewl
<spiral> Nanarr has a strange problem...
<K-Rich> oh poop, that reminds me, i need to order a few more CDs for the LUG (getting more members :)
<carambol> i install csh ...but it does not startup
<thundrcleeze> Gnome looked nice so I tried ubuntu.
<spiral> and I'll try to translate
<spiral> He's got two computers...
<spiral> one under win xp (192.168.0.1) & one under ubuntu (192.168.0.2)
<nicedreams> I wish there was more fluxbox support in Ubuntu
<spiral> they all have 255.255.255.0 netmask
<spiral> but none of them can reach the other
<spiral> any idea ?
<zenwhen> nicedreams, fluxbox works fine in ubuntu
<nicedreams> zenwhen, it works fine, but not as many packages
<nicedreams> zenwhen, there are just a few fluxbox add-ons I'd like to see in the repositories
<crimsun> nicedreams: I'm not sure I follow.
<nicedreams> crimsun, follow what?
<zenwhen> Perhaps you should package them and try to get them in.
<crimsun> nicedreams: ah, well I could work on packaging them on pushing them into Hoary+1
<carambol> is it possible to deinstall jre with synaptic?
<nicedreams> zen_, i do
<zenwhen> oh
<nicedreams> crimsun, oooooooo that would be very nice
<carambol> help help...
<carambol> plz
<crimsun> nicedreams: at this stage, it's a bit late to push the add-ons into universe for hoary, but it's certainly feasible for hoary+1
<nicedreams> crimsun, I remember you used to 'apt-cache search fluxbox' and it would pull up all the add-ons
<nicedreams> now you have to do more searching
<nicedreams> crimsun, oops
<nicedreams> nvm
<nicedreams> aptitude doesn't show it, but apt does
<crimsun> I understand :)
<nicedreams> okay..apt doesn't show them all either
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> anyways... new topic
<nicedreams> hdparm doesn't show me running DMA5, how can i change this?
<nicedreams> someone told me not to use hdparm anymore, so how would i change this
<duzchip> i think i'll do a system-update while sleeping tonight
<nicedreams> if i should use hdparm, then i know my way around that
<nicedreams> and one more thing.  I can't hold down a key and have anything print out a lot of them...  Like i can't hold down BKSP to delete anything...i have to keep pressing it...
<duzchip> do i type apt-get upgrade system-core when i wanna upgrade it all?
<duzchip> or what do i type?
<crimsun> upgrade between what and what?
<duzchip> I have the default-packages from 4.10 but i want the latest dev-packages
<nicedreams> duzchip, dist-upgrade is what you want
<duzchip> ah
<duzchip> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<duzchip> goodie :P
<aebcoat> yes but run apt-get update after changing anything in you sorces.list file
<nicedreams> reboot afterwards...it's faster than restarting everything
<duzchip> nods
<nicedreams> you have to run apt-get update every few hours don't you?
<duzchip> but i'll do it when i go to bed so it'll have about 15 hours to upgrade :D
<crimsun> nicedreams: absolutely not
<duzchip> cause i need to work all day tomorrow
<kent> duzchip, if you are going to upgrade to development version of Ubuntu,  read on the homepage about how to change to Hoary (the dev version). Its more than just "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<nicedreams> crimsun, do it gets the lasted list all the time?
<duzchip> kent: oh oki. i'll do that
<crimsun> nicedreams: update will always retrieve the current Release, Packages[, and Sources] 
<nicedreams> so i never have to run apt-get update unless i change my sources.list?
<kbrooks> nicedreams, no.
<kbrooks> er,
<kbrooks> right*
<nicedreams> nice
<crimsun> nicedreams: if one runs Warty, there's certainly no need to update daily. For Hoary, it's wise to run update daily.
<nicedreams> crimsun, ahhh...i thought so
<nicedreams> so update gets the newest list of changes then right?
<crimsun> nicedreams: yes.
<nicedreams> okay
<nicedreams> i was right all a long, (i use hoary) so right on that at least
<jesuel> Well, it looks like ive found a new distro. Quite like ubuntu
<mjr> well... running hoary and upgrading daily maximizes your chances of getting a broken system ;)
<nicedreams> jesuel, don't say mepis, becuase that's not so great
<duzchip> kent: i cant find any info on ubuntulinux.org about how to upgrade to dev-version
<jesuel> no, i meant, i like ubuntu
<nicedreams> k
<nicedreams> anyone know if the nvidia drivers still lock up ubuntu hoary?
<jesuel> heh mepis wouldnt even boot :(
<nicedreams> i'd love to play opengl games again
<jesuel> my *nix machine is kinda slow
<kent> duzchip, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary    read atleast that one.
<duzchip> ah, thanks kent
<jesuel> now im just waiting for the amd64 version of ubuntu to download and ill stick it on my laptop :). Then to fight with games to make them work :)
<jesuel> nicedreams: what kinda games are ya playing or wanting to play?
<kent> duzchip, either manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list as it says,  or make the same changes using the synaptic program (found in computer menu..). Then update the list of packages either using synaptic (press refresh) or using "sudo apt-get update".  Then upgrade, either using synaptic or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (the apt-get commands is run from a terminal)
<nicedreams> jesuel, quake Urban Terror for one
<nicedreams> Every time I use the Nvidia drivers, it hard locks my system when i open anything opengl
<jesuel> oh
<nicedreams> did some searching and debian has an issue with it
<jesuel> yeah ill be playing on my laptop which has a radeon 9600 in it
<nicedreams> so hence ubuntu has problems
<nicedreams> good luck with those ATI drivers
<jesuel> yeah thats what i hear :)
<jesuel> I know thats its possible, cause ive seen it work
<nicedreams> known people personaly that hate ATI with linux because of poor support from ATI
<jesuel> BUT, the person that did it, knows alot more than i
<nicedreams> it works, but slows down it seems
<nicedreams> well..it slows down MythTV I know
<jpph> hello again
<kent> hmm, it would be cool if some people developed an 3d-card that was developed in the opensource-way and had totally free drivers. I would by it even if i could not play the most coolest 3d-games. As long as screensaver had nice 3d-graphics im pleased :)
<jpph> Where in ubuntu I can I have the same config like the live one ( windows drives mounted)
<jesuel> yeah, if its too difficult or a pain i might just wait till i move
<nicedreams> jpph fstab?
<jesuel> im building a new machine then
<aebcoat> yep fstab is where to go to mount dirves automtically
<jpph> nicedreams, ok, thats the manual ways
<ik-G4> hi any one knows how can a get update my ubuntu?
<jpph> nicedreams, but on the ubuntu livecd, there are mounted automatically
<nicedreams> jpph, don't know then
<Cloudchaser> why aren't they in the installed version?
<aebcoat> you can set fstab to do it automatically
<ycco> crimsun: you still about?
<Cloudchaser> mounted auto matically that is
<crimsun> ycco: pong.
<ycco> crimsun: ping
<ycco> heh
<nicedreams> fill me in if you can auto do fstab
<nicedreams> knowledge is key
<ycco> was digging for that ksynaptic url
<aebcoat> ok
<jesuel> hrm, samba feels slow...
<aebcoat> here is my windows partiton in fstab /dev/hda1       /media/C_Drive  ntfs        auto,umask=0 0 0
<nicedreams> aebcoat, oh....you use auto
<ycco> http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/
<nicedreams> aebcoat, i thought it was a config that just does it for you
<ycco> crimsun: think you could make me a deb of that? ;)
<aebcoat> i think having auto in thir makes it always mount
<Cloudchaser> /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows   vfat    auto,user,umask=000  0 0
<nicedreams> auto does
<Cloudchaser> thats mine and it auto mounts
<nicedreams> noauto makes it not mount
<nicedreams> i thought you meant something else.....like it would detect everything on your system for you and rewrite the fstab
<crimsun> ycco: hmm, it's in hoary/uni
<nicedreams> if there is something like that, then I'd like to know
<aebcoat> oh no
<aebcoat> i dont know of anything either
<aebcoat> would be nice though
<nicedreams> how do the live cds do it then.  that's accually a good question
<ycco> crimsun: Yeah, using warty
<kent> This one explains how to auto-mount windows partitions:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<crimsun> ycco: I presume you plan to upgrade to Hoary when it's released, however?
<ycco> crimsun: well, but of course
<ycco> crimsun: if you think it's safe to upgrade now, I'll go for it. ;)
<crimsun> ycco: ok. Needed to know for versioning information.
<nicedreams> I upgrade Ubuntu Hoary 2 times a day
<Cloudchaser> if the live cd's can do it, shouldn't the installed to hd version be able to do it too?
<jesuel> wow
<nicedreams> and gnome is the only problem I have ever had messing up but rare
<jesuel> thats alot of upgrading
<ycco> nicedreams: I tried once.  And it horked things.
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> i'm an upgarde fruit
<jpph> nicedreams, maybe it is because the livecd is based on morphix ?
<ycco> nicedreams: I like it too... but... I can't afford for me boxen to be in an unsuable state.
<nicedreams> is it just a util that finds and mounts them in fstab?
<nicedreams> ycco, i understand that.
<Cloudchaser> i'm downloading the gnoppix/hoary live cd now to try out
<duzchip> Okey, here goes. Now upgrading to Hoary. Wish me luck :P
<IRC-Revolution> hey, what are the min system requirements for ubuntu
<Cloudchaser> to see if some of the issues are fixed in it..like the network browsing
<nicedreams> duzchip, just make sure everything says hoary in your sources.list
<nicedreams> i screwed up once forgetting hoary security
<duzchip> it does :D
<nicedreams> and it was on warty
<nicedreams> you'll be fine...i dist-upgarde to hoary all the time for friends
<nicedreams> take about 30 mins
<ycco> crimsun: that, or I just want the silly touch pad events to be turned off.  (touch pad scrolling, and other odd things)
<duzchip> but i uncommented everything
<IRC-Revolution> hey, what are the min system requirements for ubuntu
<will> mmmm
<duzchip> in the sources.list -file
<duzchip> that's no problem, right?
<nicedreams> duzchip, watch out then
<nicedreams> duzchip, just change warty to hoary and nothing else
<duzchip> ' Okey, i'll take the originalfile and uncomment everything after dist-upgrade
<crimsun> ycco: due to spotty connectivity to a.u.c, build-dep is taking a few minutes. I should have the package built in ~20 minutes.
<nicedreams> and add universe and multiverse
<duzchip> i did that
<duzchip> that was what i uncommented
<nicedreams> don't uncomment
<nicedreams> just add them to the other list
<duzchip> huh?
<ycco> crimsun: right on buddy ;)
<nicedreams> i personally don't trust it that way because it's a different line
<duzchip> what's the use of adding them if they are gonna be commented
<nicedreams> duzchip, for example
<nicedreams> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<lerio> who wants to help me to find out if my cd burner is definitely gone?
<nicedreams> one line
<duzchip> aha
<duzchip> i'll do that then
<nicedreams> are there any other repository things other than universe and multiverse?
<duzchip> should it be hoary and not hoary-security?
<nicedreams> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<crimsun> nicedreams: hoary-security is a noop until at least after hoary is released.
<nicedreams> crimsun, what does that mean?   they are warty updates for now?
<tidalwav> hi room...a quick question
<tidalwav> I'm trying to install PureAdmin (purify.sf.net) from source
<crimsun> nicedreams: comment out hoary-security (it's a noop) and hoary.
<crimsun> nicedreams: err, and just use hoary.
<tidalwav> and when I run ./configure, it says 'No package GTK+-2.0 Found"
<duzchip> oki, now i just have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse  and  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<nicedreams> crimsun, so your saying to rename hoary-security to just hoary under the secuity part?
<tidalwav> but I can't really find a specific GTK+ package to install in Synaptic..what should I install?
<duzchip> nothing else in my sources.list
<crimsun> nicedreams: there's only one security repo that matters currently: warty-security
<duzchip> or well, those and the same but with -security after hoary
* Hwolf hugs openoffice!
<nicedreams> crimsun, so I guess i'm not getting  any security updates?
<crimsun> nicedreams: you _can't_ get any for hoary _right now_ because hoary is still in development.
<tidalwav> anyone?
<topyli> tidalwav: libgtk2.0-dev at least
<SirPsy> hello there
<Hwolf> nicedreams, hoary is not a production OS, no official security updates now. Ofcourse patches applied to Warty will be applied to hoary software also.
<nicedreams> crimsun, i think i get it now....so i'll just remove hoary-secutiry and just use the top part
<tidalwav> topy: I'll try
<nicedreams> Hwolf, I just figured they where unstable secuity updates
<SirPsy> where can i download manually the kernel source for warty
<Hwolf> nicedreams, the hoary-security repostory exists, but it is empty.
<nicedreams> should I tell it to use warty security while using hoary updates?
<duzchip> Okey, here goes. I started the dist-upgrade
<Hwolf> nicedreams, definatly not, that'd fuck you up.
<duzchip> see you tomorrow :D
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> k
<nicedreams> i'll just comment the hoary-security out and just use the hoary updates
<SirPsy> i need the kernel source for warty cuz otherwise i cant install my nic drivers
<nicedreams> SirPsy, apt-cache should find the source for you
<SirPsy> is it on the cd ?
<nicedreams> SirPsy, use linux-source for the modified ubuntu kernel
<nicedreams> SirPsy, 86 the cd
<SirPsy> 86?
<SirPsy> erm
<crimsun> SirPsy: which nic drivers?
<nicedreams> 86 means remove it
<SirPsy> e100, from intel self because i need to force the linkspeed
<SirPsy> autodetect doesnt work
<jesuel> thats weird ...
<crimsun> SirPsy: then you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<SirPsy> just your basic crap cable/modem shit
<crimsun> SirPsy: sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ycco> SirPsy: keep the language clean please.
<nicedreams> any way to get apt to always upgrade to the newest kernel update?
<SirPsy> (im not connected to the net via linux)
<crimsun> ycco: I was a bit overzealous in my estimation of the retrieval time from a.u.c
<ycco> crimsun: hehe
<crimsun> 92% [13 qt3-designer 3375104/4046kB 83%]                           908B/s 12m18s
<ycco> crimsun: no worries, Elise(my oldest daughter -- 3 1/2) is playing Noggin.
<ycco> :)
<crimsun> :)
<ycco> she can do all kinds of stuff already on the machine by herself.
<ycco> Linux, so easy, a 3 year old can use it.
<jesuel> lol
<nicedreams> ycco, lol
<ycco> :)
<nicedreams> ycco, linux seems easier to me too.  I know windows very well, but linux is still easier
<jesuel> my 11 year old will be using it after tomorrow
<nicedreams> lol
<crimsun> kids these days are growing up with the Internet tied to the palms of their hands
<ycco> jesuel: hehe
<Deft> nicedreams, you should always get the latest kernel anyway
<ycco> crimsun: yah...  crazy
<jesuel> so true they are
<Deft> the package with no version number always depends on it
<crimsun> I remember when the school getting an Apple IIgs was a huge deal
<nicedreams> Deft, ya, but I have to find the new kernel then tell apt to install it
<SirPsy> crimsun this would work with the ubunto cd ?
<jesuel> crimsun: lol yeah mine was a commodore 64 :)
<nicedreams> Deft, I'd like to set it up to always get the lasted version
<jesuel> with a Cassette drive :)
<Deft> nicedreams, you only need linux-image-arch, that depends on the latest one
<Supplicium> *cheers* to the commodore.
<nicedreams> Deft, like it doesn't upgrade me to 2.6.10-2 unless I tell it to
<nicedreams> Deft, oh
<nicedreams> Deft, so i don't need to type the numbers
<nicedreams> sounds good
<Hitchhiker90> does ubuntu come with a cd burning program?
<SirPsy> it has one afaik
<Deft> Hitchhiker90, nautilus has basic cd burning include
<Deft> d
<nicedreams> Hitchhiker90, gnome has one, but install k3b
<nicedreams> k3b is the only reason i have kde stuff on my system
<SirPsy> dunno wich, im to preocupied with tetting my nic to work without plugging a realtec in
<nicedreams> i wish it was gtk
<Hitchhiker90> nicedreams, i'll pass on k3b as i don't want to install kde libs
<nicedreams> k3b is like a nero clone though
<Deft> nicedreams, most of us are waiting for coaster there
<nicedreams> Hitchhiker90, you'll change your mind...  k3b is the bomb
<jesuel> eww nero :(
<jesuel> yuck
<nicedreams> is coaster out yet?
<nicedreams> jesuel, you don't like nero?
<nicedreams> tisk tisk
<jesuel> nero is almost as bad as roxio
<jesuel> imho
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> woah
<nicedreams> now that mean
<Deft> not usefully really
<jesuel> yes, i HATE nero
<nicedreams> nero burning rom, not the nero gui crap
<aebcoat> this is a vlone of nero  not th new bet 6
<nicedreams> nero burning rom is the best, i don't like their wizard
<jesuel> oh yea, nbr is good
<jesuel> their wizard is pants
<nicedreams> yeap
<nicedreams> i guess it is two different products
<nicedreams> every time i say nero
<nicedreams> i get the remark
<Hitchhiker90> oh snap, your right, nautilus does have cd burning.  do you know if its worthy?
<jesuel> haha
<jesuel> nicedreams: makes ya wonder what they were thinking
<aebcoat> its just like won xp integrated burning
<Deft> Hitchhiker90, it works, as long as you just want to write some files or an iso
<jesuel> hmm, cedega downloading now :)
<nicedreams> gotta go
<nicedreams> bbl
<jesuel> then the fight ensue's to make wow work, then mxo
<jesuel> buh bye niced
<Hitchhiker90> its an iso file,, just want to burn it to disk
<crimsun> ycco: built, uploading momentarily.
<ycco> okies
<ycco> crimsun: right on bubba
<jesuel> hrm wow, linux actually feels snappy on this box. Im very surprised....
<ycco> we were bad tonight.... went out and got Krispy Kreme doughnuts.
<ycco> *sigh*
<jesuel> via c3 processors are very slow :(
<jesuel> mmmm doughnuts
<ycco> crimsun: I have your apt repo setup in my sources.list still.
<ycco> I feel icky now
<ycco> Nothing like negating the days workout with a few quick doughnuts
<jesuel> lol
<crimsun> ycco: you're free to update.
<ycco> crimsun: w00p
* ycco trys
<jesuel> hrm, i think getting my tv card working is next
<aebcoat> hitchhiker you figure anything out?
<scaroo> hi ppl ! just wanna know if the repositories server suffers some trouble as i am curently downloadina t 6ko/s(instead of 700 ko/s)
<crimsun> scaroo: there are some connectivity problems, yes.
<scaroo> crimsun, thx for the info
<scaroo> does anybody know what s happening ?
<crimsun> scaroo: as soon as more information is available, it will be posted.
<scaroo> okay
<jesuel> So whats a good tv tuner application that i can apt-get?
<scaroo> so i ll stop my updates and wait :)
<mindphasr> jesuel: tvtime
<scaroo> so sad it happened the day the language packs arrive
<scaroo> no luck
<jesuel> hrm..
<scaroo> mindphasr, what s about xawtv ?
<jesuel> mindphasr: no response for it
<ycco> crimsun: it's working... (the application installed, and I have it up and going.)  Trying to see if I can get it set right.
<mindphasr> scaroo: That is also another one,  yes
<mindphasr> jesuel: It's in universe
<crimsun> ycco: ok.
<jesuel> Sorry, i have no idea what that is, kinda new..
<sobralense> anyone already discovered the gnome problem , that always have to kill some app's at a terminal to get gnome started?
<sobralense> like this: killall trashapplet gnome-vfs-daemon nautilus gnome-panel ; nautilus
<ycco> crimsun: :/  Don't see a way to disable middle / right clicks with the touch pad.
<crimsun> sobralense: the gnomevfs race{s}?
<scaroo> sobralense, that sometime happens when an upgrade failed
<sobralense> Oh .. so always mine failed? hehe
<crimsun> sobralense: gnome-vfs2 (2.9.3-0ubuntu2) hoary; urgency=low  * debian/patches/14_vfsdaemonlock.patch: - upstream patch to fix the gnome-panel/nautilus freeze (Hoary: #4794).
<sobralense> Crane, thanks, where did you got this? forum?
<crimsun> ycco: k, I don't have that hardware, so I'm afraid I can't help with the application itself.
<crimsun> ycco: what seems to be the issue?
<ycco> crimsun: The application works fine.  It just doesn't have the option I need.
<ycco> crimsun: I want to turn off right and middle click with touch pad
<ycco> I want it to work like a normal old-fashioned touch pad.
<ycco> heh
<ycco> it has a bottom right feature where it right clicks
<ycco> and at the top right it middle clicks.
<ycco> you hit those when you don't want to and.... disaster.
<scaroo> ycco : see there if any thing interesting : http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<ycco> scaroo: k
<ycco> scaroo: yeah, not seeing anything in there.
<ycco> :/
<jesuel> ahh tvtime downloading now
<jesuel> just had to add universal repository's
<jesuel> :)
<crimsun> ycco: would it be pleasing to disable tapping completely?
<scaroo> arg, i saw no solution myself but it is said ther : " Middle and right button events on the upper and lower corner of the touchpad."
<ycco> http://ltpconf.sourceforge.net/sshots.html
<ycco> ahhh
<duncanm_> hola
<scaroo> but noway to disable it
<ycco> crimsun: no... hehe
<duncanm> i'm running hoary on my home desktop and X stopped working
<Skwid> CHUI MAJEUURRRRR :d:d:d
<crimsun> ycco: I know 0.14.0 implements -t, which disables tapping on a keyboard event
<duncanm> it's because of the gnomerc startup script, there's some syntax error
<scaroo> skid : joyeux anniversaire !
<scaroo> :p
<Skwid> scaroo: mici :)
<ycco> crimsun:  THAT is what I need....
<ycco> http://ltpconf.sourceforge.net/sshots.html  <---
<thundrcleeze> had that problem earlier, scaroo
<SirPsy> i get some error installing my e100 driver
<duncanm> anyone know how i can fix that?
<SirPsy> it says it cannot write in catman mode
<SirPsy> so how to i get out catman mode
<scaroo> thundrcleeze, about the repositories bad bandwidth ?
<ycco> crimsun: the ltpconf tool is what I need bud.
<ycco> crimsun:  ;)  can you compile that one?[tm] 
<crimsun> ycco: I'll ubuntuize it tonight and put it on my list of maintainable packages for hoary+1, it's too late to push into hoary
<ycco> http://ltpconf.sourceforge.net/download.html
<ycco> ahh ok
<ycco> no worries.  I'll try and compile it
<ycco> *hah*
<crimsun> ycco: actually, if the package resolves a serious (grave) issue for you in terms of usability, it may be feasible for hoary/uni
<crimsun> ycco: does the deb not work for you?
<jesuel> mmm yummy nice hardcrash
<SirPsy> what do i do wrong so that it says cannot writ to /var/..something in catman mode
<crimsun> SirPsy: need the full error, paste to #flood as necessary
<SirPsy> ill be there in a few mins
<LinuxJones> crimsun, I don't suppose you know if the graphical installer will make it into Hoary ?
<crimsun> LinuxJones: I don't know offhand; check the wiki for Hoary's goals :)
<LinuxJones> crimsun, :)
<ycco> :(
<ycco> what a PITA
<ycco> crimsun: no...
<crimsun> ycco: tried installing the .deb?
<ycco> yeah... it didn't work.
<bluefoxicy> does anyone here know how to code for sqlite?
<ycco>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ycco>  ltpconf depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3); however:
<ycco>   Version of libqt3c102-mt on system is 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1.
<crimsun> ycco: that's easily resolved. I'm working on it in another terminal as I type.
<ycco> oh
<ycco> thanks man, dang, I hate being a pest.
<thundrcleeze> scaroo, yes, about that.  It's better for me, at least it was, let me check.
<crimsun> ycco: it's no prob at all. Just chalk up another package for me to maintain in universe ;0
<ycco> crimsun: hah
<ycco> suuure, blame me.
<ycco> :)
<ycco> *chuckle*
<ycco> wish I could get where I could maintain packages.
<ycco> We really should have online classes for things like this.
<ycco> (Meet at such and such a time...  and have a channel dedicated online to doing nothing but having live tutorials)
<crimsun> ycco: Debian's New Maintainer's Guide is pretty much all you need.
<scaroo> ycco : there are some ttutos about mantainig a debian packager
<scaroo> *package
<keyfa770_> how do i do this?
<keyfa770_> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<keyfa770_> *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<keyfa770_> *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<keyfa770_> *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the
<keyfa770_> *** full path to sdl-config.
<keyfa770_> configure: error: SDL >= 1.2.0 is required
<ycco> Sorta like some home repair show where you can tune in and watch.
<scaroo> keyfa770, install libsdt-dev
<crimsun> keyfa770_: sudo aptitude install libsdl1.2-dev
<keyfa770_> i know i have the 1.2.7.7 installed
<ycco> Maybe have a set of people who are dedicated to answering questions about the live tutorial as it is going on.   have a (#questions) or something to answer the questions from that tutorial.
<ycco> so you'd monotir two channels at once with a split screen.
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to tell who is connected to me doing an scp??  a "w" doesn't show it
<ycco> it'd be a cool idea.
<ycco> I'm so smart.
<scaroo> keyfa770, whate you got installed are the bianries (the libs)
<jesuel> hrm, tvtime no work :(
<scaroo> if you want to compile anyting wich depend on a lib, you need the headers files of it
<keyfa770_> scaroo, ahh okay.
<scaroo> which is in the -dev packages
<ycco> scaroo: yeah, but that requires like, reading and stuff. :)
<ycco> scaroo: and I don't know anything about coding.
<ermo> could anyone tell me about 'waimea'? Is it a WM? Or is it actually two identically named, but entirely different WMs?
<ycco> ermo: it's a window manager
<mindphasr> ermo: It's a WM
<ycco> ermo: based on blackbox
<keyfa770_> crimsun, thanks a lot mate! :)
<Parallax_> how do I close X to install NVIDIA Drivers?
<ycco> Parallax_: ctrl+alt+ F1
<ycco> Parallax_: then...
<ycco>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Parallax_> that is
<ycco>  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Parallax_> ok perfect
<ycco> well.. sec.
<ycco> what are you trying to do?
<ermo> ycco, mindphasr, I see. Is the Waimea you are referring to available here: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fwaimea
<ycco> I wouldn't install the nvidia drivers from them...   do this Parallax_
<Parallax_> i have the 6600 GT and i need to install nVidia Drivres for it
<ycco> Parallax_: apt-cache search nvidia
<ermo> ycco, mindphasr, or are you referring to the sourceforge.net waimea?
<ycco> Parallax_: install em' that way.
<keyfa770_> Parallax_, try to use killall X, and if the loginmanager starts try killall gdm-binary and then killall X
<Parallax_> but the apt ones are not compatible with the Serie 6
<ycco> Parallax_: oh. :(
<ycco> Parallax_: bummer bud.
<ycco> Parallax_: yeah, do the gdm stop thingy.
<Parallax_> ok
<ycco> it close it cleanly
<ycco> as opposed to killall X
<ycco> heh
<ycco> keyfa770_: :P
<mindphasr> ermo: Looks like it
<ycco> I guess you could have done killall -9 X  heh.
<mindphasr> ermo: It says right there its a window manager
<scaroo> Parallax_, got the same card
<Parallax_> what did you do?
<sm> hi all.. can anyone point me to a bug/fix for losing 1024x768 in recent hoary
<scaroo> juste install linux-restricted-modules
<scaroo> corresponding to your current kerlnel
<scaroo> then nvidi-glx
<ycco> Parallax_: try it that way.... like scaroo is saying.  Sounds much cleaner.
<scaroo> then edit your xorg.conf
<Parallax_> so it has to be with hoary
* ycco can't wait for hoary goodness to arrive for the masses.
<scaroo> see in the Device section, replace your current Driver by "nvidia"
<ermo> mindphasr, if I'm not mistaken, I used the short hand form of 'window manager' WM in my original question. I was merely trying to ascertain whether there exist one or two 'waimea' projects. I see now that there is but one.
<jesuel> ycco: big improvement?
<ycco> jesuel: no clue... but I think it's using xorg right?
<scaroo> Parallax_, if in warty edit XFree86Config
<ycco> jesuel: I'm always just wanting the latest.  (but too scared to go with hoary again)
<jesuel> personally, i have no IDEA
<mindphasr> ermo: um, okay.. Couldnt just check yourself? heh ;)
<jesuel> this is my first day back in linux in over 3 years
<scaroo> then you can add Option "RenderAccel" "True"
<ycco> ermo: there is just one window manager called waimea
<Parallax_> scaroo: Have you played games with that driver?
<keyfa770_> gaah... the ubuntu servers are kinda slow :(
<ermo> ycco, indeed. I didn't check the sourceforge project home page link out. My bad.
<jesuel> keyfa770_: indeed
<ycco> ermo: :D
<scaroo> Parallax_, yup
<scaroo> ET, Doom3
<keyfa770_> 5.4kbps... that sucks when you have T1
<jesuel> hehe ;p
<scaroo> HL2 via cedega(wine fork)
<Parallax_> works all right?
<scaroo> like a charm !
<Parallax_> kool
<jesuel> i just have 6mb/768up dsl, and im sloooowly getting my dl done
<jesuel> about 6kb/sec atm
<levander> deft, u still here?
<keyfa770_> :)
<Ex-Cyber> and magically X is slow again :/
<keyfa770_> wow 9.2 kbps!
<keyfa770_> todays record!
<Parallax_> scaroo: Have you got amd64?
<jesuel> mmmm quake3 running beautiful
<jesse_132> Anyone using a bluetooth input devices?  (I just purchased the logitech MX900 mouse and have an apple bluetooth keyboard as well... hope to use them all together)
<jesuel> im using a logitech dinovo
<jesuel> works just fine
<sjoerd> mx900 works fine here
<jesse_132> what did you guys do?
<jesuel> it worked out of the box for me
<jesse_132> I had it working for a few minutes, but when I tried to use my apple keyboard as well, (using hid2hci so the bluetooth cradle can talk to more devices ....) it stopped working
<ycco> crimsun: bbiab, gotta put the girls down to bed.
<levander> is funny, first time i installed ubuntu, x-windows got setup with very little refresh rate, had to rerun setup, now my monitor running at higher refresh rate than I knew it had
<jesuel> weird
<Cy909> hi
<Ex-Cyber> this is really weird, X went back to being really slow without any config changes that I can think of :/
<Cy909> need help about gdm ?
<Parallax_> I have a centrino and apt-build asks me what computer do i have, its telling me a few  options, what should i check:     Pentium, Pentium-mmx, Pentiumpro, pentium2, pentium3, pentium4   ???????
<jesuel> pentium4 i would suppose
<Cy909> may I contact someone ?
<adamZ> parallax_: Is there a Pentium-M option?
<Parallax_> i dont know
<Parallax_> nop
<levander> i vote pentium4 as guess also
<Parallax_> ok
<Parallax_> done
<levander> it work??
<Cy909> how can I regain root user ?
<Cy909> need help about GDM
<jesse_132> I think a centrino is based on pentuim 3
<jesuel> hrm
<Parallax_> dont tell me that now
<jesse_132> (hehe and the fastest centrino ~ 2ghz is faster than the fastest P4 with hyperthreading turned on!)
<Parallax_> i allready check pentium4
<levander> cy909, i try leaving it without root user, but i did see a howto on ubuntu web site for doing that awhile back
<jesuel> what speed is the centrino?
<Parallax_> 1.6
<jesuel> thats a p4
<jesuel> the p3 arch topped out @ 1.4
<jesuel> and that was a socket 370 arch
<keyfa770_> when i use totem to play mp3-files it says: "Desktop/02-adult.-shake_your_head-dps.mp3".
<keyfa770_> Failed to open; reason unknown" anyone know what to do?
<Parallax_> ok
<jesuel> As well, i believe your notebook might even have a intel sticker that says pentium 4 on it anyhow
<jesuel> unless thats gone
<keyfa770_> the sound in ubuntu works fine... so i dont think its a hardware problem or so..
<jesuel> i know i remove those stickers like the first day, cause they wear off anyhow
<keyfa770_> jesuel, yes i do have an intel
<keyfa770_> ;)
<Parallax_> nop
<keyfa770_> i donts have the sticker though
<Parallax_> Intel Centrino
<jesuel> *shrug*
<jesuel> its a p4
<jesuel> im very very sure
<adamZ> it's not though. It's a pentium m, but I think it will work with p4 optimizations
<levander> ubuntu rocks, this 1st time i've done linux install that really feels like a destkop computer
<jesuel> i still prefer my mobile athlon64 lappy :)
<Parallax_> athlon64??
<jesuel> yeah
<Parallax_> kool
<tfh> a64 rocks
<jesuel> has a athlon64 3000+ in it ;p
<Parallax_> I will wait now for the turion
<jesuel> and radeon 9600
<tfh> is ubuntu any good on a64
<jesuel> thats ..../happy
<adamZ> keyfa770_: Did you follow the instructions on the wiki to get mp3 support?
<tfh> cos i use gentoo x86_64 on my amd 64 but if ubuntu works flawlessly i might switch lol
<Parallax_> just install xmms
<levander> anybody has setup dovecot for imap server on ubuntu? i just need a pointer to tell me where to start
<ironwolf> anyone else seeing problems creating an agenda via auto-pilot on ubuntu?  It says the templates it needs aren't there.
<jdub> levander: i have
<jdub> levander: install dovecot. then, basically, you're done.
<levander> jdub, which smtp app am i prolly using with a new basic ubuntu install?
<jesuel> postfix
<keyfa770_> adamZ, yeah, bot i believe i didnt got wiser :/
<neighborlee> has anyone else tried the robin hood demo..the mouse is moving VERY sluggishly in ubunt whereas a gentoo friend says he's not experiencing that at all...???
<Cy909> need help in configuring GDM in console mode
<Cy909> need help in configuring GDM in console mode
<keyfa770_> i have ./configure and make zsnes for ubuntu, but i really dont know how to start it... gosh i hate to ask these questions..
<jesuel> keyfa770_: did you make install as well?
<keyfa770_> jesuel, now i did :)
<keyfa770_> the linux thing is difficult at a beggining, but still fun :)
<keyfa770_> now i know!
<jesuel> yes it is fun
<jesuel> its a learning experience
<keyfa770_> :)
<jesuel> im just trying to get back into it enough so that after i move and start my new job ill have my computers setup well. That way i can focus on work. 2 months off work is a nice leisure time to learn linux
<keyfa770_> hehe, sure is! :)
<jesuel> plus moving across country
<jesuel> at least ill be out of california
<keyfa770_> ohh.. good weather et cetera :)
<keyfa770_> in sweden its quite cold :(
<jesuel> nah not really, im moving back east, to indiana
<jesuel> i *HATE* california, too expensive here
<SirPsy> crimsun
<jesuel> sweden may be cold, but its beautiful
<keyfa770_> oh i see
<SirPsy> crimsun : i did dries@cc392968-c:/ $ df -h var
<SirPsy> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<keyfa770_> beautiful in the summers yes, frozing hell in winters...
<keyfa770_> :(
<jesuel> hahah ;p
<jesuel> how cold keyfa770_ ?
<SirPsy> ./dev/hda9             8.8G  1.6G  6.8G  19% /
<SirPsy> but i still get the same error
<SirPsy> ;p
<jesuel> like more than -10c?
<keyfa770_> i think its -7 celsius
<jesuel> thats not so bad
<jesuel> Could be alot worse
<keyfa770_> it's a little better now, but for a few weeks ago it was somewhere around -14 c
<jesuel> Ive actually walked to work in -15c ...before...like 4 blocks
<jesuel> i was....frozzzzen
<ycco> crimsun: back
<zim> hi
<keyfa770_> jesuel, i can imagine :)
<zim> i am trying to run a bash script from a webpage how would i do this ??
<zim> are there any place i can rfm i have googled but cant find anything
<LinuxJones> zim, that's a rather weird thing to do :D
<Scooter> I have 2 windoes partitions on my system, and a Fedora3 also.. i installed Ubuntu and everything went well except for the MBR... it is still the Fedora core 3 bootloader... anyone know how I can overwrite the fedora one, or how I can tweak the fedora MBR to work with Ubuntu? TIA
<adamZ> What bootloader is it using?
<Scooter> the Fedora one
<adamZ> do you know whether it's grub or lilo?
<Scooter> grub
<zim> what i want is a panic script so if i lose my key i can goto foo.foo.foo push a button and it makes a new key uploads the private key to an https with a .htaccess
<adamZ> ok. Boot your fedora partition, and edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Scooter> ok :)
<adamZ> add the info for your ubuntu partition in that file
<adamZ> just remember grub counts partitions from 0, not 1
<Scooter> ok
<zim> the script is easy just need to run it from a webpage
<Scooter> ok thankyou :)
<adamZ> no prob. Come back if you can't figure it out
<zim> adamz any ideas
<zim> see
<adamZ> I've never actually run a webserver, but shouldn't you be able to just put the file in the cgi-bin directory?
<haroldzoid> Can I use wine to download images from a digital camera? There is a camera I want to get, but there is no linux support for it.
<melazyboy2> haroldzoid: ... i woulden't get it then,, but there most new hardware will have some sort of linux support
<jesse_132> jesuel, what Amd 64 lappie you have?  The emachine?
<jesuel> emachine m6805
<jesuel> quite modified now
<haroldzoid> can I use any digital camera as an usb mass storage device and get the images that way?
<melazyboy2> haroldzoid: wines doesn't run drivers, its runs executables, drivers instruct the kernel what to do you would need a wrapper like NDISWrapper
<haroldzoid> I see
<jesuel> i yanked off the plastic casing, and got a aluminum made in the exact dimensions
<melazyboy2> haroldzoid: I would assume so.. i have yet to see a digital camera that coulden't be mounted as a drive
<jesuel> i painted that blue with some airbrushing
<haroldzoid> ok that is good news, thank you
<melazyboy2> haroldzoid: Buy it, try it, and then decide if you want to keep it -- thats how you keep retailers busy and high school drop outs employeed, customer service++
<jesuel> melazyboy2: *snicker*
<haroldzoid> got it
<alumik> melazyboy2, samsung digimax 210
<melazyboy2> ?
<alumik> can't be mounted
<_Bog> hello
<jesse_132> jesuel, thats cool!
<jesse_132> jesuel, I bought one but the Bios issue it had at the time (where if you use it on batteries, then plug it back in, the cpu remains slow unless you ...) made me return it for a centrino :(
<jesuel> jesse_132: that issue bugged me for a while untill it was fixed
<jesuel> when did you get yours?
<xhypno> Hey Room!!!
<jesse_132> jesuel, the first week it was released
<xhypno> I have a weird problem
<jesse_132> returned it a month later
<jesuel> ahh
<jesuel> i got mine last jan
<xhypno> Anyone familar with USB Jump Drives????
<jesuel> they kept being sold out :(
<jesse_132> jesuel, when did the fix it?  the tech support was saying they have no idea if it will be fixed, and recommened that I just use it without the battery... I told them I bought a laptop to be a laptop... not a small desktop)
<jesuel> it was fixed by the time i got it
<jesuel> if i remember right it was a pretty quick fix
<jesuel> from release
<jesse_132> dooh
<jesse_132> I wish I had it still
<jesuel> btw, DONT trust emachine support
<jesuel> they are f'n dumb ;p
<jesse_132> my HP is nice ... but AMD64 is what I wanted
<jesuel> I knew they would fix it
<jesuel> it was a silly error and quite easy to fix
<jesse_132> I'm thinking of trading up for a powerbook, but I'm gonna wait until this summer ...
<jesuel> Oh im about to dump this machine and go for something better soon
<jesse_132> jesuel, at the time nothing worked in linux either... there were a few people talking about it... but nobody had wireless or video working
<melazyboy2> omfg
<melazyboy2> www.zboard.com/us/BattleNet/
<melazyboy2> isn't that going a little to far
<melazyboy2> specialized keyboards for a game
<xhypno> Ok, Since no one answered, Automount on for /dev/sda1 stopped functioning. It is set correctly, and mtab is right? any Ideas!!!!
<jesuel> jesse_132: yeah there was that
<jesse_132> jesuel, they working now?
<jesuel> jesse_132: have no idea
<jesse_132> oh, you use it in doze?
<jesuel> i dont run linux on it
<jesuel> YET
<jesse_132> gmail is down!!! dooh!
<jesuel> it is?
<jesuel> works fine for me
<jesuel> http or pop3
<jesse_132> Gmail is temporarilally unavailable: cross your fingers and try again in a few minutes ...
<jesuel> working for me ;p
<Parallax_> ok Pentium-M is Pentium 3
<Parallax_> with SSE
<jesse_132> probably just the login server
<robrob> Hi, I'm having a problem with my CD-RW drive under 4.10, is this the appropriate place to ask for help?
<alumik> yeah, pop dont work
<jesuel> i rarely use the website
<jesse_132> Parallax_, yeah, I thought it was the P3 with certain stuff backported
<jesuel> my pop3 works fine for gmail though
<Parallax_> i just found it on the gentoo page
<jesuel> Parallax_: really?
<jesuel> wow i seriously thought it was a p4
<Parallax_> thy know 'bout that
<jesse_132> jesuel, nope, that is whats great about it... intel was wrong about P4 ...   they are basing future chips off the P-M and amd!
<jesuel> haha thats funny
<jesuel> ill just stick with mah amd ;p
<Ex-Cyber> what should I read to figure out how to rebuild a package with debugging symbols?
<jesuel> now my poor linux box is running on a via c3 800 mhz
<jesuel> i really need to fix that soon
<jesuel> that processor is hopelessly slow
<jesuel> hrm time to go play matrix ;p
<_Bog> how do I get involved with the ubuntu security team?
<levander> how do i get started configuring fetchmail on a ubuntu system?
<jesuel> do you have it installed?
<levander> no idea
<levander> i'll check
<jesuel> yeah
<levander> jesuel, yeah, it's installed
<jesuel> so you just need to make a .fetchmailrc
<jesuel> and then start fetchmail :)
<levander> does the dpkg-reconfigure script do this, or should i run fetchmailconf?
<levander> think i need ta run fetchmailconf, thanks though jesuel, the reconfigure script didn't do nothing
<jesuel> i personally didnt like fetchmailconf
<jesuel> making a config is pretty easy
<levander> jesuel, well apparently fetchmailconf not on system, guess i'll do it your way
<jesuel> lol
<piratePenguin> would I be better off setting up iptables and just forgetting about it or using http://www.fs-security.com/ firestarter firewall?
<xhypno> iptables if you have the time
<_Bog> pirate: how does firestarter differ?
<xhypno> they are weird to setup the first couple of times, but allow alot more control
<_Bog> pirate: iptables is very robust and stable
<xhypno> you can null route single ip's and also complete networks if their was a need be
<lexhider> FTBS, can someone please define?
<_Bog> pirate: seems firestarter is very user friendly
<_Bog> pirate: what are your specific requirements for a firewall?
<xhypno> a few of the GUI's for iptables are user friendly also
<_Bog> xhyp: agreed
<piratePenguin> _Bog: block hackers :D
<_Bog> pirate: do u connect directly to the Internet?
<krism> piratePenguin : ... a software firewall to do this?
<krism> piratePenguin : go buy a 40$ NAT router.
<piratePenguin> hrm.. maybe
<piratePenguin> yea I'm connected to the net directly
<_Bog> pirate: IP tables will be simple to block traffic
<_Bog> pirate: I'm all about experimenting with new tools thoughg
<xhypno> why by a nat, most are very small linux distro's on an IC in a box
<randabis> and how!
<xhypno> just setup iptables or such and activate nat in it
<_Bog> xhyp: a NAT for simplicity in a dedicated device thats treated like an appliance
<piratePenguin> k, I'll learn iptables.. thanks all
<xhypno> np
<xhypno> NAT's are only resonable in aplications of 25  computers
<_Bog> pirate: firestarter would be good if you wanted to monitor the traffic more closely (and knew how you wanted to respond to various events)
<xhypno> and they have to be heavy duty
<tfh> piratePenguin, check out monmotha's iptables firewall/nat script i find it very good
<xhypno> tfh: Agreed
<piratePenguin> tfh: that'll save a lot of time.. thanks
<tfh> np
<_Bog> pirate: I'd suggest iptables and any of the available guis
<piratePenguin> gui = iptables gui yea?
<xhypno> if you have to monitor traffic closely use tcpdump, then null route any unkown/unwanted connections
<siimo> why does Ubuntu tie firefox with gnome and xfce?
<siimo> if i do apt-get install xfce it wants to install firefox too
<siimo> shouldnt the choice be left to the user? they can use galeon epiphany mozilla firefox dillo or whatever then want or nothing at all
<_Bog> xyhp: not everyone wants to do protocol analysis with tcpdump
<siimo> xfce doesnt *need* firefox
<xhypno> _Bog: it is the best way to monitor traffic
<_Bog> xhyp: I interpretted the firestarter events as policy driven (i.e. signatures/rule based)
<_Bog> xhpy: yes, I've done SNA and TCP/IP protocol analysis since mid 90s
<jdub> siimo:
<jdub> Package: xfce4-utils
<jdub> Depends: ... mozilla-firefox | epiphany-browser (>= 1.4.6) | galeon (>= 1.3.18) | konqueror | mozilla-browser | www-browser ...
<_Bog> xhyp: best is not always appropriate for everyone though
<ironwolf> Is anyone able to use auto-pilot on OOo to make a letter/letterhead?  I keep getting an error about not having the templates installed.  Is this just me? *if so, where do I look* If not, how can I document to help get a fix?
<jdub> siimo: so if you have any of the others, firefox won't be installed.
<ironwolf> sorry, this is on hoary.
<julio> and how does one put a trashcan icon on the deskto?
<julio> desktop?*
<_Bog> xhyp: is there any meetings for the ubuntu security team?
<alumik> julio, use the configuration editor
<Ex-Cyber> what should I read to figure out how to rebuild a package with debugging symbols?
<julio> i've tried, but i haven't been able to find exactly where.
<kent> julio, application/nautilus (something like that)
<alumik>  /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<julio> thank you.
<julio> :-D
<julio> finally a desktop trashcan i con!
<julio> icon*
<xhypno> _Bog: srry about that. I don't know if there is a Ubuntu security team yet, if there is were do I sign up???
<_Bog> xhyp: that was my next Q :)
<xhypno> _Bog: LOL. Lets try to start one
<_Bog> xhyp: the security team is listed, contact is:TBA
<_Bog> xhyp: I've been working lately to launch a security incident response team for users and developers of open-source software
<xhypno> _Bog: I will have to e-mail the Ubuntu dev team and find out
<xhypno> _Bog: That is very needed
<kbrooks> _Bog, hmmm. can i be in the team?
<_Bog> www.securityhive.com is my site
<Ex-Cyber> do ubuntu kernels have oprofile support?
<_Bog> and I was planning to support any opensource software
<kbrooks> can i be in the team?
<_Bog> kb: absolutely :)
<kbrooks> and how do i get to be in the team?
<_Bog> kb xhyp: I was planning on being able to addess the following type of questions "how do I prevent my system/application from being hacked", "how do I know if I've been hacked", "what do I do when I've been hacked"
<nevyn> s/hacked/cracked/g
<_Bog> bk xhyp: and since not all projects have a security team.. "how do I report a vulnerability"
<kbrooks> _Bog, be careful. sometimes the word 'hacked' hurts people's feelings
<_Bog> nev: yes.. I'm being very liberal with the term
<xhypno> _Bog: I agree and I don't mind helping in any way possible.
<_Bog> knb: agreed
<_Bog> xhp: I'll submit some of my plans to ubuntu
<xhypno> kb: Why I use it all the time
<xhypno> _Bog: cool
<_Bog> xhyp: I think ubuntu could also use a plan/strategy to secure their infrastucture and operations
<kbrooks> _Bog, hello?
<kbrooks> are you listening to my question
<kbrooks> _Bog: how do i get to be in the team?
<_Bog> kb: the team doesn't exist yet.. but I'm starting to assemble my team at www.securityhive.com
<jdub> _Bog: we have a security team and admin team.
<kbrooks> _Bog, btw, you can call me kyle. it's my real name, user name and account name
<kbrooks> as you can see by:
<_Bog> jbuh: ok... site didn't list a contact
<kbrooks> kyle@kyle:~ $
<kbrooks> ;)
<kbrooks> _Bog, are you on *nix btw
<_Bog> kb: I'm on Windows at the moment
<kbrooks> cool.
<xhypno> _Bog: I am on a windows box, sshed into a RH box, in irc through a cgi script running on another RH box. Computers are fun
<kbrooks> xhypno, wow.
<kbrooks> complicated.
<_Bog> xhyp: I usually terminal serve to window and from there connect to everything I need
<ironwolf> kbrooks: it's only complicated if you use redhat. :)
<Hitchhiker90> ugh
<Hitchhiker90> can I apt-get remove my girlfriend?
<BamaJank> LMFAO
<xhypno> LOL very true
<kbrooks> ironwolf, it's complicated with two boxes.
<kbrooks> xhypno, do you own the rh box
<BamaJank> you having problems mounting your g/f, Hitchhiker90 ?
<ironwolf> OpenOffice people... Does autopilot work for you on Ubuntu?  I'm trying to create a letter/letterhead that way and I'm getting template errors.  Where do I start?
<kbrooks> LOL
<aebcoat> i have oo but never done that
<aebcoat> how would i test?
<xhypno> kb: No I hate RH, but I am a sys admin working on close to 300 or more of them
<Hitchhiker90> bam, problems unmounting her.  she seems to be spitting out a lot of useless data at the moment
<BamaJank> she can't take the stream, Hitchhiker90 ?
<BamaJank> common failing
<jdub> ah, dudes, keep it nice please.
<ironwolf> aebcoat: file-->auto-pilot-->letter ... answer the questions, hit create *at the end* and tell me if you get an error or if it actually creates it.
<LADoctor> hi
<LADoctor> i am new to linux and i would like to find out how can i instal programs in linux after i download them
<LADoctor> and which program extensions to download
<aebcoat> template required cannot be found
<bretzel> Hi all :-) -- Please I need the args for vfat read-write + noexec bit in fstab ... Can't recall who gave me this precious infos :-)
<LinuxJones> LADoctor, what program are you trying to install ?
<BamaJank> apt and yum are options, LADoctor, you say Linux
<bretzel> bob2 ?
<ironwolf> LADoctor: in ubuntu, it's generally all handled in synaptic or apt.  Look for Synaptic Package Manager in the menus
<ironwolf> aebcoat: thanks, I'm not crazy.... now, where do I find what I need to put where?  Anybody?
<LADoctor> i wanted to instal opera on redhat
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the config file for gnome volume manager?
<LADoctor> i am just download ubuntu
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it stores its configuration in gconf. use the gui, or gconf-editor.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gui?
<BROKEN_LADDER> for fuck's sake man.
<bretzel> Sorry for re-asking: I need the args for vfat read-write + noexec bit + user access in fstab ... Can't recall who gave me this precious infos :-) Can't find the info in the ubuntu wiki/faqs
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: keep it nice, please.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, what's the matter
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: language.
<bretzel> can't remember exactly : dmask; user; and the umask ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> the gui doesn' really allow me to configure anything.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the "removable storage" you mean?
<LinuxJones> If his caps name isn't revolting enuff he has a mouth like a drunken sailor
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, yes, that's it.  Try to be nice to those that help you.
<sgtshatta> daniels: question about audio with media players in hoary?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: i'm not being mean.  i'm just saying, it's revolting to have to use a gui.  and removable storage doesn't do anything useful.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to set which devices are mounted at which point unde /mnt
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: so perhaps you should explain what you need to do, nicely.
<sgtshatta> daniels: The only media player that has audio right now in hoary is gxine all the others like mplayer gmplayer and totem have no audio, have you ever seen this??
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you can't set that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> then where does i mount them?
<jdub> under /media/
<jdub> type mount, you'll see where your current device is mounted
<BROKEN_LADDER> mount uses fstab..
<sgtshatta> daniels: It keeps compaining about /dev/dsp is busy, this sound daemon does not get released by the other apps
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh i think i see what you mean
<daniels> sgtshatta: try running 'killall esd'
<sgtshatta> daniels: ok
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: the hal/g-v-m system in use in ubuntu, fstab is not used for removable media
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i can't make it mount things under /mnt in any way?
<jdub> no.
<jdub> there is no location persistence yet.
<BROKEN_LADDER> or rather, it's persistently in /media/ instead of /mnt
<heliolith> what's the command to re-start esd if "kill-all" turns it off?
<daniels> heliolith: iirc it just restarts automatically
<BROKEN_LADDER> but say i had four cd-rom drives, how would i set where each one was mounted under /media?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: no, there is no persistent location.
<heliolith> daniels ok ty
<BROKEN_LADDER> you just said it's under /media
<BROKEN_LADDER> that seems pretty persistent to me.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: i have lots of folders under /media
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels: me too.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it will be mounted in a folder under /media. that location is not persistent. it is generated.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: your cdrom could be /media/hdc one day, and /media/bristling-and-frustrating-to-those-trying-to-help-you the next day.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i have directories, not folders.
<jdub> you cannot persist a location for it to mount on.
<BROKEN_LADDER> good one daniels.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that gave me a chuckle.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that directory you mean.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you're rapidly building a reputation for yourself as someone not worth helping.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought daniels's comment was genuinely funny.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wasn't mocking him.
<daniels> (think about the point embedded in it also.)
<Demitar> I think he was referring to "directories" vs "folders" rather.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well we're not in windows now are we?
<Rattboi> we also don't need to make things more difficult than they need to be, do we?
<omaru> BROKEN_LADDER: in that case we use paths to the files.... I guess
<BROKEN_LADDER> in any case, it seems like gvm is a pretty new thing yeah?  so it will probably be a lot more customizable in the future?
<jdub> possibly.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, try to appreciate the help, and not criticize nitpicky details
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have obsessive compulsive order.
<Demitar> Well, then you can add ":-)" to everything and it will come across in a friendly tone. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> :-) great you jerk.
<BamaJank> LOL Demitar :-)
<aebcoat> ironwolf i fixed it
<aebcoat> you still here?
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, yes, that felt much better. ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> gawd this channel is so good-for-nothing.  it makes me want to stop using ubuntu. :-)
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: not to sound like a broken record but your all caps nick is also offputting
<mindphasr> who was the one that was havig the problem with tvtime earlier?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but if i change it in here, i have to change it in every other channel.
<BamaJank> LOL
<zen_> ha! finaly i found a blank cd-r
<HrdwrBoB> mindphasr: I can't remember, but he got it working
<sgtshatta> daniels: umm I like to watch anime on my box alot but the only media player that has audio is gxine the others dont my favorite being gmplayer is there something missing from when I installed mplayer??
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: we have a code of conduct, that makes this community pleasant to work with. you should read it, think about it, and come back later.
<zen_> burning the new hoary now
<bretzel> anyone knows why mkfs.vfat can't be run for 30 gb partition ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: okay.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where is it posted?
<Tuxicity> did I come at the wrong moment?
<HrdwrBoB> bretzel: it doesn't support >20gb
<mindphasr> HrdwrBoB: What problem did he have? Seems tvtime just broke on me
<HrdwrBoB> bretzel: use parted
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you've been treated very kindly, and with a great deal of patience
<bretzel> sorry: re-phrasing: why mkfs.vfat fails telling that it can't create a too large filesys
<HrdwrBoB> mindphasr: he didn't have the repositires correctly added, after it was installed it worked correctly
<bretzel> parted ?
<mindphasr> HrdwrBoB: ahh
<HrdwrBoB> bretzel: same reason :)
<daniels> sgtshatta: try running killall esd before you run mplayer, maybe?  or it could be that ou're missing codecs or something
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: on the website; http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<HrdwrBoB> yes, parted can create larger fat32 partition
<HrdwrBoB> s
* Tuxicity 's in da house!
<bretzel> thanks :-)
<HrdwrBoB> not a problem :)
<unb> Hello. I'm testing Gnoppix 0.9.3b3 (hoary) and it seems to have a non-empty root passwd. Does anyone know what the root passwd is?
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's a quote on there by desmond tutu.
<sgtshatta> daniels: well, maybe but that does not help either hmm it worked under warty but something is different under hoary!!
<daniels> sgtshatta: weird.  i'm not sure, sorry.
<HrdwrBoB> unb: there is no root password, ubuntu uses sudo for running things as root
<sgtshatta> daniels: its all good but thanx am gonna wrap my head around it see if I can break it!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> it seems like the people behind ubuntu went to a place that i've never seen before in any project.  they acually addressed the non-technical humanitarian side of things.
<unb> HrdwrBoB: I know, but this Gnoppix thing does seem to have one. "sudo passwd root" asks me for a password to proceed :(
<HrdwrBoB> unb: yes, your user password
<randabis> lolz
<zen_> is the new ati driver in hoary repository?
<daniels> zen_: yes
<unb> HrdwrBoB: Which is? If I type "passwd" it asks me for my current password. I hit return and it says "Authentication failure".
<zen_> ok
<djtansey> has anyone here had problems with hoary and firefox? i'm getting it crashing on several websites
<djtansey> saying there was an error BadMatch
<tritium> daniels, cool - you've already addressed bug #5748.  Nice turn-around.
<HrdwrBoB> unb: so you don't know your password?
<tritium> unb, do you hit return without entering a password?
<unb> HrdwrBoB: This is Gnoppix, the live CD with hoary on it. I don't login, it just puts me into the Gnome desktop.
* neighborlee is away: I'm busy
<unb> HrdwrBoB: Yes, I just hit return,
* neighborlee is back (gone 00:00:35)
<Demitar> unb, http://www.gnoppix.org/pages/faq/index.html#faq08
<Demitar> Possibly it works without the "root" part.
<Demitar> Else, your cd seems borked.
<[Bruce] > why does anyone need to set the root password on a live cd with sudo?
<piratePenguin> is there an easy way to update the /etc/rcX.d links so I can add my firewall script (in /etc/init.d/firewall)
<tritium> update-rc.d?
<piratePenguin> thanks
<tritium> :)
<unb> Demitar: I read that FAQ. I guess I must conclude that the latest Gnoppix beta is broken. I also tried the menu Applications --> System Tools --> Root terminal. I get a window asking me for the root password again! I leave it empty, click OK, and ...  nothing happens.
<[Bruce] > sudo -s?
<unb> Bruce: I want to apt-get install qtparted. My goal is to repartition the hard drive in this laptop which came with a single Windows partition.
<[Bruce] > .....
<[Bruce] > and?
<Demitar> unb, yes, it sounds quite weird.
<daniels> tritium: it was rather trivial to fix
<unb> sudo -s asks me again for a password!
<kbrooks> unb, user password
<[Bruce] > have you played with passwords since booting?
<[Bruce] > Coglike_: set one
<kbrooks> it's the user password.
<[Bruce] > *like
<tritium> daniels, yeah.  It's an interesting one, though, since use of sudo is encouraged, yet that command wouldn't work
<tritium> even if the path was fixed
<unb> No, Gnoppix puts me right into the Gnome desktop after boot up. I don't have to login.
<[Bruce] > that wasnt my question
<daniels> tritium: yeah, it was broken in other cases as well
<daniels> tritium: (i think nvidia-glx-config had the same problem)
<tritium> Is that right?
<mindphasr> Having problems with tvtime.. on startup I just get a tvtime with a greenish hue which looks like my root window zoomed in..it was working earlier..any ideas?
<tritium> That's interesting.
<thenuke> hmm.. did ubuntus cd have memtest86?
<aebcoat> i have a memtest option on startup
<Zeroz42> Um, hi. I would like to know what is Unbuntu's File system type
<jdub> ext3 by default
<King> Ubuntu ownz :S
<Zeroz42> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know how to mount a samba share over an ssh tunnel?
<jdub> you read a document the other day that clearly explained the process.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've set up the ssh tunnel but i can't figure out the exact command line for mounting the share, because it's on a linux box and the howto's describe mounting a windows box..
<jdub> it's exactly the same.
<[Bruce] > mount -t smbfs
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't find a howto that describes the same hing i'm trying to do.
<jdub> the document you read the other day clearly described exactly what you're trying to do.
<Ex-Cyber> for some reason Linux and X have given me nothing but trouble lately :/
<BROKEN_LADDER>  smbmount "\\\MICAHC\cvs" /mnt/brokenladder/ -o username=cvs,password=*****,ip=127.0.0.1
<BROKEN_LADDER> what looks wrong with that?
<daniels> (probably the fact you'd need to be root)
<jdub> number of slashes
<daniels> that too
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's per the howto
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm root
<daniels> try \\
<BROKEN_LADDER> the howto shows that line.  okay
<mindphasr> Looks like xawtv and tvtime are broke for me now
<Ex-Cyber> how can I get the latest fglrx package running with an older kernel version?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no, the \\ causes it to give me the "help"
<Ex-Cyber> seems like it should be either single quotes and \\ or double quotes and \\\\
<Ex-Cyber> I don't see what three would accomplish
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.ibiblio.org/gferg/ldp/Samba-with-SSH/Samba-with-SSH-6.html
<Demitar> Doesn't the samba tools accept / rather than \? (Since it can become an awful lot of \\ when you pass it through the shell, sed and into a script. ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> is smbmount just an alias to mount -t smbfs?
<nevyn> I'm having massive stability problems with applications under ubuntu. is this most likely a hardware issue?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it must be.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it seems way stable for me.
<Ex-Cyber> nevyn: depends on your configuration, but there's a pretty good chance
<Ex-Cyber> the only way I've gotten ubuntu to crash is with DRI/GLX
<Ex-Cyber> and that doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu-specific problem
<King> er, from someone who hasn't used Linux muc, is Ubuntu secure by default ?
<nevyn> the kernel seems fine (mostly) but I get GTK unable to assign resource crashes on apps sometimes.
<unb> Ha! I found the user password .. ubuntu ! Why didn't I think of that before? Anyway, just for the record. Gnoppix 0.9.3b3 (Hoary) comes with "ubunto" as the user password.
<nevyn> King: it's one of the tickbox features it has
<unb> Sorry "ubuntu" as the user password.
<Cindux> ic
<nevyn> Cindux: hence stuff like root being disabled.
<nevyn> if you choose weak passwords that's your problem.
<Cindux> icic
<Cindux> i chose a random combo of letters/#'s
<Cindux> lol
<Ex-Cyber> "Security is a process, not a product" -- Some guy whose name I forgot :/
<Demitar> The only service listening on the network on a clean install would be dhcp.
* nevyn nmaps the ubuntu box he just installed..
<nevyn> yep.
<bretzel> me again :-) -- I gave up using parted... Created that vfat partition under XP :-( sorry --- now what is dmask value for avoiding the +x bit to all files ?
<Ex-Cyber> there's really not a distro out there that's quite like Ubuntu, is there?
<Demitar> Well, debian? :)
<kbrooks> Ex-Cyber, debian
<Ex-Cyber> not quite
<Ex-Cyber> I did use Debian some years ago :)
<Ex-Cyber> sadly I don't think I'll be able to use Ubuntu
<nevyn> Ex-Cyber: ?
<Demitar> I just switched from debian. :)
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber :-) that's it - I used Mandrake; Fedora (c3 ) until I discovered Ubuntu !
<nevyn> why not?
<tritium> It's like debian that "just works" with a friendlier community
<Ex-Cyber> I really wanted it to work, but xorg, the kernel, and my video card seem to be conspiring to make me bald through extended hair-pulling sessions
<bretzel> hey tritium :-)
<nevyn> tritium: I didn't have a big problem dealing with the debian community for a few years.
<tritium> bretzel, hi
<Cindux> I have a question, I'm just wondering
<Sensebend> what's wrong with the debian community?
<Tuxicity> How is called Tux's girlfriend? Tuxy :>
<tritium> nothing, it's just not always newbie-friendly
<Cindux> I have a .JPEG i'd like to use as my background, I'm just wondering where the DIR is for the default ubuntu backgrouds
<Ex-Cyber> tritium: which is about as close to ideal as I expect to exist at the moment
<Ex-Cyber> except that it hates my hardware, evidently
<nevyn> Tuxicity: tuxette
<tritium> Ex-Cyber, ATI problems?
<nevyn> Tuxicity: or like most computer geeks tux doesn't have a girlfriend.
<Tuxicity> nevyn, :(
<Ex-Cyber> eh... shouldn't Tux's gf be Gown?
<nevyn> hrm
<nevyn> Ex-Cyber: you know. you're right. I think
<Sensebend> Tux has a girlfriend?
<tritium> nevyn, I never had a problem dealing with the debian community either.
<xhypno> Anyone familar with USB Jump Drives????
<tfh> Ex-Cyber, if u have an ati card and  don't neeed 3d use xorg's driver instead of ati's drivers
<aebcoat> cindux try /usr/share/backgrounds
<Tuxicity> Ex-Cyber, Gown..?
<tritium> xhypno, a bit...
<Sensebend> just don't bring up other distributions, act like you've RTFM and they'll go out of their way to help you
<nevyn> tritium: some individual maintainers were a problem.
<Ex-Cyber> tritium: something like that... both radeon and fglrx give me really crappy 2D performance (like "I Can't Believe it's not VESA" level performance most of the time) and I get lockups with 3D apps
<Cindux> k
<Cindux> brb gonna go try :p
<Ex-Cyber> and I've run the diagnostic gauntlet several times now
<Ex-Cyber> nobody can tell me what's wrong with my configuration
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber: I feel sad for your situation :-( I don't want to tease you more --- but I have changed my other conputer's MB and you know what ? Linux booted just as if there were no changes... WinXp ??? Won't boot at all :-) had to re-install XP -- long live to linux kernel !
<Cindux> what if i was sitting beside you
<Cindux> looking at your configuration
<Cindux> and i was like "that is wrong"
<tritium> nevyn, maybe.  The main reason I switched to ubuntu initially was the willingness to provided "restricted" modules.
<Cindux> :P
<xhypno> tritium, Auto mount died out of no were, I now have to mount /dev/sda1 every time I insert the drive
<Cindux> don't forget it looks perty
<xhypno> mtab and automount are correct
<xhypno> I just can't seem to figure it out
<aebcoat> or just go to desktop-desktop prefrences-add wallpaper to add a picture from anywhere on your hard drive as background
<tritium> xhypno, you're not using gnome-volume-manager?
<nevyn> what's in restricted?
<Cindux> If I put the image in /usr/share/backgrounds, it will be shared will al other users correct?
<jesuel> mmm food.. :)
<Cindux> Not just the one
<tritium> xhypno, I've never used automount.
<Ex-Cyber> the thing is, this started before Ubuntu
<jesuel> Cindux: as long as the permissions are correct yes
<Ex-Cyber> so I suspect underlying kernel / xorg problems
<Cindux> oh godie
<xhypno> no, I never chg the settings from the defalut set by the installer
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber: xorg ???
<Ex-Cyber> bretzel: the X.org X server
<Ex-Cyber> quickly gaining steam now that XFree86's license on new releases seems to be GPL-incompatible
<BROKEN_LADDER> the hal device manager is so sweet.
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber: In warty ? I tried upgrading to xorg, firtly with hoary repo... no luck....
<Ex-Cyber> bretzel: I'm running hoary
<tritium> xhypno, when you insert it, do you see it in the device manager?
<xhypno> tritium, Yes it is there
<BROKEN_LADDER> xhypno: you use automount in ubuntu?
<Cindux> dumb question,
<Cindux> What does GRUB stand for
<randabis> hooray for hoary lolz
<xhypno> BROKEN_LADDER, yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is it that when i shut down in ubuntu, my system says power down but doesn't shut down?
<Cindux> GRUB & CUPS
<randabis> Grand Unified Bootloader
<Cindux> My system does the same thing, it's safe to turn it off manually at that point
<randabis> Common Unix Printing System
<tritium> and Common Unix Printing System, or something like that
<Cindux> thanks
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber: woah! I am telling you: I will try hoary but only from the official  release -- before that, I don;t want to try anythings because I screwed up twice my ubuntu... sorry I can't be helpful to you :-(
<Ex-Cyber> bretzel: well, you're in good company
<Cindux> Some systems freeze at that point but its perfectly fine to turn it off
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone have any clue how to mount a samba share over an ssh tunnel?
<xhypno> BROKEN_LADDER, It is a prob with the APCI settings for your MB
<Cindux> brb
<BROKEN_LADDER> xhypno: it worked fine in slackware.
<daniels> slackware does not use acpi
<BROKEN_LADDER> "slackware" doesn't?
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber: You mean in Ubuntu channel ? -- indeed :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought that was up to how you configured your kernel.
<xhypno> daniels, I have used Slack since 95, it uses acpi by default
<tritium> xhypno, have you checked logs for any error messages?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah no kidding.
<xhypno> That is true
<Ex-Cyber> bretzel: I mean the other people who couldn't help me seem to have a pretty good grasp of things, but this problem seems to be magic
<xhypno> tr, no nothing out of the ordinary in the logs
<BROKEN_LADDER> so it must be my kernel config huh?
<tritium> xhypno, I'm sort of at a loss, then
<xhypno> BR, I would say most likely
<xhypno> tr, thanks anyways
<bretzel> Ex-Cyber: Ah! excuse me then :-) But I wasn't here i guess to read your problems ...
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, try searching either the wiki or ubuntuguide.  There's a write-up on your power-off problem.
<tritium> I don't recall where, though.
<bretzel> tritium: Isn't you who gave me the fstab args for vfat partition regarding user write access and dmask ?
<tritium> bretzel, no, sorry
<bretzel> I remember I gave to someone the line in fstab and you was there... sorry -- I am getting old :-) loosing neurons hehehehe
<tritium> bretzel, was I?  I've been logged on for about 24 hours, though.  I haven't always been here.
<tritium> Was I active in the channel?
<bretzel> tritium: not within 24 hours but between two and one week -ago
<tritium> Oh, I see.
<tritium> bretzel, you think you're getting old?  What's your age, if I may ask?
<jesuel> heh i feel like a oldfart, and im just 29
<tritium> At 31, I think I'm a bit old...
<bretzel> tritium: because someone here gave me a very good params data in fstab for vfat then I've shared that infos to other one :-) I tought it was from (or) to you :-)
<bretzel> tritium: woah! your 31, I am about to pass 40! :-)
<tritium> well, thanks for thinking I am capable of helping you :)
<jesuel> heh
<tritium> jesuel, all of a sudden you feel young, eh?
<jesuel> yeS!!
<jesuel> hahaha
<bretzel> tritium: at least I remember you :-) it for a reason hehehe
<aebcoat> you want a fstab for fat32 which allows users to read/write?
<jesuel> i guess i just feel old, got a 11 year old daughter :)
<jesuel> i CANNOT keep up with lol
<tritium> thanks, bretzel
<bretzel> aebcoat: yop, and more: a dmask arg to avoid +x bit for all files
<aebcoat> im not sure exactly what that means but here is mine /dev/hda5       /media/D_Drive  vfat        auto,umask=0 0 0
<tritium> bretzel, 40 isn't old, btw
<bretzel> aebcoat: hmmm - thanks for your share but  this setup seems randomly false or true for user write access - I tried this setup with half suxxess for a reason I don;t know -- I am not a guru
<aebcoat> me either
<rexiboy> anyone noticed any improv with prelink?
<bretzel> tritium: My body and memories have 40 - But My brain and maturity level aren't :-)
<aebcoat> all i knowis that lets me read/write and delete a fat32 from linux :-)
<insanekane> rexiboy, yoper claims to be faster due to prelinking
<bretzel> aebcoat: that's good :-) Yes I think umask=0 means all perms... I dunno
<aebcoat> i think so i have it enables ll permission on all files by default
<nevyn> umask is an inverse bitmask of the permissions required.
<bretzel> nevyn: So I am right :-) ?
<nevyn> so umask=000
<nevyn> will set all files create to be 777
<nevyn> don't do that.
<bretzel> nevyn: ok - but someone gave me dmask=??? for avoiding to see the +x bit set on all files ...
<nevyn> it'll be the same format.
<nevyn> so set umask=0111 dmask=0000
<bretzel> nevyn: Ah! thank you, your greatful
<Zeroz42> Uh, what is a good and free Partition program?
<aebcoat> i changed mine also, whats the command to remount fstab?
<aebcoat> mount -a
<nevyn> zeroz42 parted.
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, parted, qparted, gparted
<nevyn> is qparted maintained?
<nevyn> last I heard claussen was disavowing any association with qparted.
<Zeroz42> uh, i'm not sure
<tritium> qtparted didn't work for me when I tried it
<Zeroz42> i want to partition my hard drive
<Zeroz42> so i can dual boot with Ubuntu and XP
<paul4622> I hope you have better luck than I did with the partitioning.
<Zeroz42> so can anyone help a n00bie out?
<bretzel> nevyn: ouch! it says umask=0 not supported by kernel ... syntax ?
<randabis> qtparted works for me...don't have any reason to resize yet though
<nevyn> bretzel: what are you trying to do exactly?
<bretzel> randabis: :-)
<nevyn> set your umask? or mount a fat filesystem with a sane umask?
<paul4622> I now have just Ubuntu no XP
<randabis> yep same here...hoary on both laptop and this box
<paul4622> OOps
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, you want help with partitioning or dual-booting?
<bretzel> nevyn: this is the line I put in fstab: /dev/hda5       /partage        auto,user,dmask=0111,umask=0 0 0
<poppo> greetings, i have a onboard vga and mercury vga installed in pci slot.. i connected monitor to mercury which is in pci - but ubuntu is taking onboard vga ....... i tried to disable  onboard vga using bios - i didnt find  option to disable onboard vga .. can someone help me pls
<Zeroz42> partitioning, please
<bretzel> the tail two last zeros are pass and dump arg
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, with what tool, fdisk?
<Zeroz42> i need a good program to
<Zeroz42> and what is an fdisk? i'm alittle of an computer n00b
<nevyn> bretzel: try dmask=111,umask=000
<bretzel> randabis: Did you have to work hard to tune hoary ?
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, you want to resize some partitions, or just partition an empty disk?
<Zeroz42> resize
<randabis> bretzel not really, hardest thing was fixing my video on my laptop
<Zeroz42> as in 7gb for windows
<tritium> poppo, I'm not sure about the console, but you can specify the PCI bus ID for X
<Zeroz42> 2gb for linux
<randabis> everything else has been solid besides a few things breaking...but the developers quickly fixed them
<bretzel> nevyn: I put like you said: I don;t understand why I lost my memory about fstab args ...
<tritium> poppo, (for your video card)
<randabis> my only quirk is there is not an easy way to edit the gnome Applications menu
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, but is Windows already installed?
<Zeroz42> Yeah
<Zeroz42> i have XP
<bretzel> randabis: good: I know hoary-xorg have no probs with nvidia
<hhorsman> Hi, havein a problem with X, cant start gdm, and when i try and load xorgcfg X starts fine but the config tool itself flashes and disapears instantly
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, so you wish to resize preserving the data... I cant help you ith that, Partition Magic can do this pretty well, I dont know if parted can
<LostMonk> does ubuntu come with only gnome?
<tritium> LostMonk, you can get kde from the package repositories
<nevyn> LostMonk: come with yes. work with no.
<randabis> it has xfce, fluxbox, openbox, and some others too
<bretzel> LostMonk: yes but the is kde3.3 in the repos...
<Tuxicity> Tuxicity, resizing NTFS could be risky..
<Tuxicity> oops
<randabis> you mean 3.2
<LostMonk> ok thanks
<randabis> 3.3 is in the hoary universe
<swim> does anyone use grip to rip from cd? I cant get grip to read from cdrom ...
<bretzel> randabis: 3.2 ?? Ah! yes in the hoary-universe :-) of course sorry
<randabis> np
<randabis> I have it installed but don't use it haha
<hhorsman> Hi, havein a problem with X, cant start gdm, and when i try and load xorgcfg X starts fine but the config tool itself flashes and disapears instantly
<Zeroz42> Ok
<Zeroz42> I am back again
<Zeroz42> PM won't work for some reason
<rexiboy> insanekane, sorry for the late reply, I know Yoper is faster, I use it. just wondering if ubuntu really sees any major boost with prelink
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, if I were you, I wouldnt resize
<Zeroz42> why not?
<insanekane> rexiboy, a lot of people feel prelinking doesnt lend anything to speed ... i dont know why, cuz ive run yoper, and it seems faster to me
<swim> nm its working thanks for all the replies to my query though... not
<rexiboy> mmm
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, you risk corrupting/losing data, but PartitonMagic has given me good results in the past
<Zeroz42> I really want to use the whole HD fpr Linux, but my dad needs it for work
<Zeroz42> PartitonMagic
<aebcoa1> horseman it give any erros?
<Zeroz42> it just won't work for me
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, PM doesnt work?
<Zeroz42> it saids i need the full version
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, hahaha
<Cindux> Im sort of new to linux
<Cindux> but im wondering
<Cindux> On Ubuntu theirs the office stuff
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, it's commercial software, you know ;)
<Cindux> is their a way to remove it COMEPLTLY
<Cindux> all of it
<Zeroz42> "This is an evaluation version of PM....
<bretzel> nevyn ?
<Zeroz42> blah blah blah balh
<Zeroz42> so
<Zeroz42> this is why i'm am asking
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, is your Windows partition NTFS or FAT32?
<Zeroz42> NTFS
<nevyn> bretzel: try.. umask=111,dmask=000 0 0 in fstab
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, parted could have handled FAT32, but not NTFS
<Zeroz42> huh?
<bretzel> nevyn: If you are still here, Please, SLAP my head!!!! I've forgot the fs type -- (vfat ) before the args!!! tritiumL you see , - I am getting old :-)
<Crane_> hello
<nevyn> ah ok.
<Cindux> fs = file system ?
<bretzel> Cindux: yop :-)
<Crane_> yep
<tritium> bretzel, you're doing just fine :)
<Cindux> etc3 by default
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, as far as I know, you cant resize your NTFS partition with any open-source tool
<tritium> bretzel, yeah, it's vfat
<Zeroz42> damn it..
<bretzel> tritium: You are too much kind - you don't have to be poilite with me! hahahaha
<jesuel> nope
<nevyn> Tuxicity: there are a couple but they're scary
<nevyn> there's ntfsresize
<jesuel> there is no safe ntfs resize tool that is free
<jesuel> its not really too safe though
<nevyn> jesuel: that's true.
<nevyn> I did say it's scary.
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, can you reinstall Windows?
<jesuel> yes, it is scary
<Cindux> So can anyone  help me ?
<crimsun> ycco: pong
<tritium> I'd agree.  Very scary
<Cindux> I want to remove all the "Office" stuff in Ubuntu
<Cindux> permently
<jesuel> i wouldnt even do it on a testing machine lol
<tritium> bretzel, why would I want to be impolite? ;)
<Zeroz42> *thinks about the illegal way*
<jesuel> bad
<Zeroz42> I don't think i can
<jesuel> just backup data
<jesuel> and reinstall ;p
<nevyn> jesuel: I've done it.
<Crane_> Cindux, can't you use synaptic?
<nevyn> jesuel: and it worked. but it's scary.
<Cindux> <--Linux newb
<jesuel> nevyn: i would really, but ya know what i mean
<crimsun> Cindux: so get rid of all the openoffice and evolution stuff
<Cindux> whats synaptic /
<Zeroz42> I don't have a windows disk with me
<Cindux> yep
<jesuel> of course, ive done a rm -rf /*
<jesuel> on a working system before
<jesuel> cause i was pissed off
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, backup your data, if any. Create partitions, 1 for Windows, 1 Linux, with Ubuntu partition manager, then install Windows, then Ubuntu (see dual-booting how-to)
<crimsun> Cindux: Desktop>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<crimsun> Cindux: (that's in Hoary)
<bretzel> I shall not reveal this but -- I do: I am a programmer since ms-dos 5.x that means since 15 years!!! And I can't remember those little fstab params!!!!
<jesuel> mmm, back to quake3
<tritium> Isn't there a limit on the number of times a particular Windows XP disk can be used to install?
<Zeroz42> Ubuntu partition manager?
<Cindux> Oy ty, ubt b4 i do
<Cindux> whats Evolution exactly
<jesuel> no tritium
<crimsun> bretzel: even when they're listed as a comment near the top of /etc/fstab?
<Crane_> Cindux,  a package manager found under >computer>system admin>synaptic
<jesuel> just the product key
<tritium> Cindux, email/contacts/task list/
<jesuel> 3times, then you are required to call mickeysoft
<jesuel> for a new key
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, u dont have Windows... oh, then forget about reinstalling it
<Cindux> ah ic
<bretzel> crimsum: ?
<tritium> jesuel, oh, that's it?
<jesuel> yeah, kinda funky
<tritium> And they'll happily give you a new one?
<jesuel> you have to have a good reason
<jesuel> its not that way with oem though
<Zeroz42> is there a different way?
<jesuel> with oem  you have to go through your oem
<Cindux> Ok im in Synaptic Package Manager?
<tritium> Oh, I see.
<jesuel> Zeroz42: buy partition magic
<jesuel> the retail version will do it
<Zeroz42> ...
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, dont think so, you're stuck
<Zeroz42> damn...
<jesuel> ntfs is microsofts evil stepchild
<Zeroz42> i don't have alot of cash
<Crane_> Cindux,  do a search for open office
<Zeroz42> but people say that NTFS is better then FAT32
<Cindux> ah
<jesuel> you would probably be better off buying a cheap harddrive
<jesuel> honestly
<tritium> Cindux, why are you removing them?
<Cindux> a bunch have popped up
<Cindux> Simpy because I'll never use them
<randabis> NTFS IS better than FAT32
<jesuel> you could probably get a cheap 20 gig hd for 15 to 30 bucks
<Cindux> I like to keep things clean
<randabis> in every possible way... :p
<tritium> Cindux, fair enough.  Just curious.
<Cindux> lol :P
<Tuxicity> Zeroz42, jesuel is right
<Cindux> bah i cant stand it
<Cindux> having things on my pc i wont use
<tritium> jesuel, good idea
<Zeroz42> Jesuel, as in getting a new harddrive and install Linux on that?
<jesuel> yep
<randabis> FAT32 doesn't do journaling
<jesuel> 2 hd's in one pc
<randabis> BAD
<Zeroz42> Ok
<Zeroz42> Thats for the tips
<bretzel> I second randabis: NTFS has solid features
<nomasteryoda> fat32 sux
<nomasteryoda> loudly
<Cindux> fat32 is a fatty LD
<randabis> ext3 and reiser > ntfs though
<Zeroz42> but i can't find a 20gb new...
<jesuel> then a 40
<jesuel> whatever is smallest
<Cindux> Try online Zero
<jesuel> or buy a used one ;p
<bretzel> ...but winxp home edition with ntfs: Why ??? Why ????
<Zeroz42> ..
<nevyn> meh ext3 isn't greate.
<Zeroz42> a 40gb is about 53CDN
<Cindux> wow
<Cindux> the office packages are 204mb total
<Zeroz42> i only have 40...
<nevyn> xfs|reiserfs|jfs > ext3 > NTFS > ext2 > fat
<bretzel> Zeroz42: From Canada ? :-)
<jesuel> buy it online /shrug
<Zeroz42> Yeah
<jesuel> ebay;0
<Cindux> it's safe to remove ANYTHING office.org right ?
<Zeroz42> Vancouver
<Cindux> <--From Canada
<Cindux> Ontario
<Zeroz42> er, Leafs suck!
<aebcoa1> should be dafe to remove, just watch what else it try to take with it
<Cindux> hockey sucks
<bretzel> hehehe! Me almost the opposite: Montreal/Quebec :-)
<Cindux> lol
<randabis> xfs has fragmentation problems though so I've heard
<Cindux> if i wanted to see men getting wacked by sticks and brutally beaten
<Crane_> Cindux, just make sure when check what is being removed the ubuntu desktop is not listed
<Cindux> id watch a gay porn film
<nevyn> umm I don't think so. NTFS has massive fragmentation problems
* Tuxicity is from Montreal
<tritium> I don't know what to think of reiserfs4 yet
<Cindux> nope
<bretzel> Tuxicity: :-)
<Cindux> it all starts with openoffice.org
<Crane_> should be good then
<Cindux> :p
<Cindux> woohoo
<randabis> nevyn well I've just heard reports by people having to defrag xfs from time to time
<nevyn> tritium: if they manage to make it work with the features they claim it'll be awesome.
<randabis> I know ntfs has massive fragmentation problems :p
<Crane_> I think I'm gonna play some quake3
<nevyn> randabis: that supprises me.
<Zeroz42> Anyone know where to get a cheap new 30gb :P
<bretzel> NHL full sucks now! Now I just can't follow or listen those $$$$ people anymore! finished for me
<randabis> computer auction hehe
<tritium> yeah, Zeroz42, some companies and universities have auctions occasionally
<Zeroz42> i'll look into that
<bretzel> Tuxicity: From where in Montreal ? ( Which arrondissement ? )
<Zeroz42> or i'll buy a used hard drive from a friend :P
<Tuxicity> bretzel, you 1st :)
<bretzel> :-) Don't be scared: I have two children and almost married :-) hahaha! And I am not a violent scizzo!! -- me From St-Leonard
<randabis> Zero there's also www.ncix.com
<randabis> that's a canadian site
<Tuxicity> bretzel, but I AM a scizzo, muhahahahahaha!!
<Tuxicity> bretzel, j/k, Cartierville
<Tuxicity> bretzel, if you even know where that is...
<bretzel> Tuxicity: I came to life at Sacre-Coeur hostpital :-)
<Tuxicity> bretzel, cool
<bretzel> he
<bretzel> That's very pleasing to see other linux ( especially Ubuntu ) users near my place :-)
<jesuel> omg im getting pwned in q3
<tritium> hey jesuel, aren't you a little old for games? ;)
<Tuxicity> bretzel, soon we'll take over, u'll see
<zenrox> bretzel,  i am greating users in my area
<jesuel> haha nah
<tritium> j/k
<jesuel> how bad im getting owned maybe i am
<jesuel> 17 to 5
<jesuel> so far
<jesuel> 1vs1
<jesuel> :(
<Cinder> back :P
<bretzel> Tuxicity: hmmm - I am realistic: not that soon :-( saddly Microsoft taken the newbies business...
<Cinder> I dont like Microsoft ol
<bretzel> zenrox: My brother wants to give a try to linux :-)
<Cinder> :O
<Cinder> convert him
<Cinder> heh
<Cinder> go to peoples doors with the Unix Bible and a few CD Distros :P
<_4strO|zZZzz> give hil a live CD
<_4strO|zZZzz> him*
<Br34ch> hello.. I'm a Linux nub.. currently installing Xfce (nothing's wrong with it . . . right?) anyways . . . it's giving me this: "Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.2.0... not found, see /root/.xfce4.installer-log for details" GNOME is my current interface . . . any hints?
<poppo> can someone  tell me how to get ubuntu detect my pci vga card not the onboard vga ?
<tritium> bretzel, my Mom is using ubuntu, and she's 57
<zenrox> ya convert him and the ubuntu virus striks agine hahahahahhahahahah
<nevyn> Br34ch: don't do that.
<Cinder> You have to disable your onboard video through your BIOS
<Br34ch> Install Xfce?
<nevyn> Br34ch: try apt-get install xfce
<Cinder> it'll probably detect it then
<bretzel> tritium:ah! good to read :-)
<nevyn> Br34ch: install it by all means. don't install it from source.
<crimsun> Br34ch: it's easier to use a repo of it - unless you absolutely _must_ have 4.2
<poppo> Cinder : i dont have a option by which i can disable the onboard vga
<Cinder> = /
<Cinder> in the BIOS you dont /
<Cinder> ?
<randabis> uh..the included xfce in ubuntu is older than the current version
<poppo> nope i dont have a option in my bios to disable the vga
<Br34ch> E: Couldn't find package xfce  <-- I keep getting this
<randabis> Br34ch you need the developer packs for glib
<Cinder> hm
<nevyn> Br34ch: did you enable universe?
<Br34ch> Tried installing acrobar reader, flash plugins, etc. keep getting the same thing
<randabis> that's why the xfce installer script won't work
<poppo> my pci vga ( mercury ) isnt gettin detected -- its taking onboard intel vga .
<randabis> br34ch you probably don't have universe enabled
<Br34ch> How would I go about about enabling it?
<Br34ch> Realize, it's my first time trying Linux
<randabis> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<randabis> uncomment the universe and multiverse lines
<randabis> # are comments if you didn't know
<Br34ch> Heh.. yeah, that's foreign to me. Could you get a little comprehensive, or perhaps a link?
<randabis> www.ubuntuguide.org
<heliolith> can anyone give please give me an idea why totem might crash on start?
<poppo> umnn so can anyone help me out here ?
<Br34ch> Well, yes, but a little more specific? Should I search for "enabling universe?"
<bretzel> Oh my its about 0h00 here, I must finish the games installation in XP -- sorry: yes I still need XP for games ciao gnight all
<tritium> bretzel, good night
<Cinder> Xp's like a cheap whore
<Cinder> games are the sex
<Cinder> its the only reason people use it
<Cinder> for the "games"
<Demitar> Br34ch, Or use synaptic and go to Settings -> Repositories and enable the second "deb  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" row.
<Tuxicity> Br34ch, search universe on www.ubuntu.com/wiki
<Guardiann> Br34ch its very specific on that website
<Br34ch> Got it, thank you
<Cinder> How can their be so many people in this channel , with 5% actually talking
<Guardiann> many are asleep
<randabis> this is IRC...the home of idlers
<Guardiann> i just got home from work myself
<tritium> poppo, I sent you a suggestion earlier.  Did you try it?
<randabis> IRC wouldn't be IRC without idlers :p
<Cinder> lol
<jesuel> or they are playing games
<Cinder> :9
<jesuel> :)
<Tuxicity> jesuel, how do u play quake3 while IRCing?
<jesuel> easy
<jesuel> 2 computers on my desk ;p
<poppo> tritium : i dont have access to that box now  and iam not quite sure  what you meant by configurin x by pci vga
<jesuel> well actually 3, but im using 2 atm
<Cinder> I asked before,
<Cinder> I'm just wondering how to uninstall all the office stuff with Ubuntu permently
<tritium> poppo, are you using Warty or Hoary?
<poppo> warty
<randabis> sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice.org should do the trick
<randabis> or is it --purge remove
<jesuel> but no more quake3, going to play some matrix now :)
<tritium> --purge remove
<Cinder> i wouldnt know I'm an uber Linux newb
<randabis> yeah
<Cinder> should i try both ?
<randabis> no --purge remove is correct
<tritium> poppo, in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, there is a line where you can specify the PCI bus ID of the video card
<andrew> can someone plz help me
<andrew> how come unbuntu doesnt reconize a .iso CD
<heliolith> so no one has any experience with totem movie player just crashing out on load?
<bleck> any chance someone can help with having no sound after installation?
<poppo> tritium : can  you please tell me what exactly do u mean by bus id ?
<heliolith> not a known bug?
<Cinder> that correct?    sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org
<randabis> andrew bad burn maybe?
<andrew> ive tried it multiple times
<randabis> Cinder yes that should kill openoffice
<Cinder> Permently lol
<tritium> poppo, It's an identifying number of devices on the pci bus
<randabis> Cinder unless you reinstall it :p
<blair> Can anyone help me getting OpenGL working with a Radeon PCI card
<Cinder> :P
<Cinder> excellento
<poppo> tritium : how can i know my bus id ?
<Cinder> thanks alot
<andrew> randabis, how do I run a .iso disk on linux? Do i put it in the CD Tray, and restart the computer like in regular windows?
<bleck> how do i check to see if my soundcard is configured correctly?
<Cinder> oh randa I have CD problems to
<Cinder> Ubuntu wont detect a CD with 50mb or less on it
<tritium> poppo, you can use "lspci"
<andrew> its 685MB
<randabis> weird
<Cinder> and SOME .iso disc dont work
<tritium> poppo, and then look for your video card
<heliolith> does anyone even Use Totem Movie Player???
<poppo> tritium : lspci doesnt show my vga card in pci  slot
<Cinder> but some do for me
<Tuxicity> blair, Warty? check the wiki
<blair> already did, no help
<dureyes> just inserted a cd and can open tray, any hints on how to eject it?
<andrew> can someone please help me
<andrew> i really  need to get my windows back
<Cinder> right click
<andrew> i dont really like unbuntu
<randabis> I don't burn too many isos...I mostly just mount isos via loopback device
<Cinder> on cdrom on desktop, then eject
<zenrox> hmm still havent fixed my dri error i see with the latets up dates from hoary
<tritium> poppo, is it a pci card?
<Cinder> or go to Computer > Disks
<blair> yes Warty, card works except for openGL, don't know what to do next
<Cinder> right click same thing
<Cinder> ill brb gonna try sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org
<randabis> typing eject in a console will also eject the cd
<poppo> tritium : yes ity is
<poppo> it*
<dureyes> will need the command,
<andrew> i g2g
<tritium> that's very strange, poppo
<poppo> yea :\
<poppo> even   for xp ( dual boot) i shld select enable vga to  get to desktop
<jesuel> sigh, mxo still broken :(
<bleck> how do i check my sound card?  i have no sound...
<bleck> when i try to play something in XMMS, the console says " oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/dsp): No such file or directory"
<Cinder> are you trying to play an .mp3 ?
<tritium> bleck, it needs to use "esd"
<randabis> lspci | grep audio I think
<bleck> its an mp3, but i have gstreamer
<Cinder> = /
<tritium> bleck, can you reconfigure it's output?
<Cinder> i had the same problem with mp3s
<blair> I run fireglcontrol, and it says it is using MESA GLX inderect for rendering
<Cinder> they've been disabled because of copyright issues etc
<Cinder> try a .ogg or something
<randabis> xmms can be configured to use esd
<Cinder> and tell me if it works
<randabis> might require a plugin though
<bleck> ill check it
<blair> I have flgrx installed, and am using it as the driver in my XF86Config-4 file
<tritium> Cinder, you can play mp3 files if you download the right files from universe or multiverse
<Tuxicity> blair, you followed this how-to? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cinder> i know, I justsaid by default they are
<blair> yup
<randabis> to get mp3, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Cinder> but, my libraries .ogg so it wouldnt matter to me anyway ;d
<randabis> hehe
<randabis> <3 ogg
<tritium> same here
<bleck> after changing ESD output, get "/dev/dsp: No such file or directory"
<randabis> I need to make a script or something that will convert all my mp3s to ogg
<bleck> i have gstreamer0.8-mad
<Cinder> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> for heck's sake jdub, why didn't you tell me i could just use nautilus to sftp instead of samba over ssh!? :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is great.
<randabis> it will take a long time doing over 6000 mp3s though...
<tritium> bleck, can you "lsmod | grep snd"
<Cinder> I converted them all on my windows machine
<zenrox> randabis,  over 9k here
<Cinder> took almost 11 hours to finish though
<crimsun> bleck: please paste the output of lsmod to http://pastebin.com
<bleck> tritium: yes
<bleck> comes back with a few times, including snd_ac97_codec which is my sound card
<randabis> zenrox I need to start building up some more...now that I'm completely windows free I have a lot more space :p
<jesuel> heh, i dont even want to think about converting all mine
<Cinder> lol
<tritium> crimsun, are you checking his lsmod output?
<zenrox> randabis,  i have 17 gigs to fill then i need a bigger hdd
<jesuel> almost 450 gb of mp3's
<Cinder> nice
<jesuel> mostly trance mixes heh ;p
<randabis> jeez
<Cinder> I only have lke 2-3gb total on my hdd
<randabis> I need more trance :)
<crimsun> tritium: not until he pastes it, no.
<Cinder> on other burned audio cd's,data cd's with mp3s etc
<jesuel> *grin*
<Cinder> who knows
<randabis> I have a lot now, but I need more
<Cinder> probably around 10gb-15gb
<jesuel> always need more ;p
<Cinder> 450's a bit crazy though
<zenrox> 20 + a 15 +40gig(-17gig free) is how much i have
<heliolith> can anyone suggest an alternative to Totem?  Mine broke )=
<randabis> gxine
<Cinder> rofl
<zenrox> heliolith,  gxine
<Cinder> Why not just get some hel pto fix it
<jesuel> i just ran streamripper on digitally imported for a long time
<Cinder> with an uber name like totem
<Cinder> why switch
<jesuel> like almost 3 years
<randabis> haha
<aebcoat> mplayer is nice
<jesuel> it worked ;p
<heliolith> mplayer and gxine are comparable?
<jesuel> i have more trance than ill ever use im sure
<randabis> I usually use totem-xine now that I got it working
<zenrox> jesuel,  idd like some of that
<Cinder> I have mostly speed metal,japaense techno,Opera type metal etc
<Cinder> cant stand normal metal though
<jesuel> oh id love to share, but my connect would be overloaded if i tried
<bleck> changed it to alsa, works fine now... thanks anyways :P
<randabis> I've got a lot of everything
<heliolith> totem-xine is a different program than totem then eh?
<Cinder> :P
<zenrox> i listen to digitaly imported for 4 years till thay droped there bitrate
<Cinder> I have spurts of interest
<crimsun> heliolith: same program but different backend
<Cinder> last week  i had a bunch of japanese techno on my pc
<jesuel> zenrox: i have a premium acct
<zenrox> jesuel,  darn
<tritium> heliolith, totem uses either gstreamer or xine as a backend, basically
<heliolith> crimsun, tritium thanks...
<jesuel> im actually running streamripper now on 6 streams
<jesuel> :)
<zenrox> dang
<zenrox> whare did you get all the bw
<zenrox> no wonder mine is so slow
<randabis> I'm about to do some stream ripping myself hehehe
<jesuel> 6mbit download dsl ;p
<zenrox> damn
<jesuel> lol randabis
<randabis> sdsl?
<jesuel> no adsl
<Cinder> :P
<randabis> ah
<jesuel> sdsl theoretical max is 2.3mbit
<Cinder> my cogeco connection is secretly pumped
<jesuel> also check out tag's trance trip
<Cinder> :D
<zenrox> jesuel,  lets take this offtopic convo to #ubuntufourms
<jesuel> they FINALLY came back online
<jesuel> k
<crimsun> (hmm, did bleck ever paste his lsmod output?)
<Cinder> whoever it was
<Cinder> if i do sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org
<Cinder> does it remove the dirs,icons,shortcuts as well
<Cinder> or would i have to go manually
<crimsun> all.
<crimsun> the --purge parameter takes care of unmodified conffiles and directories.
<adamist> ugh, hoary can't install dosbox, because it depends on libflac4, and hoary has libflac6
<Cinder> mnice
<Cinder> thanks
<Cinder> brb
<crimsun> ogra: ping: < adamist> ugh, hoary can't install dosbox, because it depends onlibflac4, and hoary has libflac6
<luison> hi
<luison> I've a problem with nautilsus
<adamist> crimsun: huh?
<crimsun> ogra: please add a versioned dependency for libflac-dev (>= 1.1.1-3), thanks :)
<luison> nautilus*
<luison> nautilus*
<luison> waaa
<luison> i can't write good
<adamist> technically, it's the libsdl-sound that has the libflac4 dependency
<Scorp> how do I install GTK2 ? (so I have libs, headers, and everything needed to code with it?)
<luison> i'm writing white over background white
<HrdwrBoB> luison: what's the problem
<luison> a shared library
<adamist> and dosbox requires libsdl-sound
<luison> waint a second
<crimsun> adamist: then let him know.
<adamist> it's already in the forums
<luison> nautilus: relocation error: /usr/lib/libnautilus-private.so.2: undefined symbol: gnome_vfs_drive_unref
<crimsun> adamist: have any developers acked it?
<adamist> no
<crimsun> adamist: one will handle it, thanks for bringing it up.
<luison> I've reinstalled every gnome package with the hope to find the solution for this problem
<luison> but the problem persist
<randabis> I'm ripping dj afterhours heh
<luison> and this ocurrs with any user
<adamist> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> ogra: my apologies; it's libsdl-sound that needs the versioning
<luison> HrdWrbob what do you think?
<randabis> I can't tune into tag's trance trip
<HrdwrBoB> luison: how have you reinstalled the packages
<CLucas916> has anyone got bootsplash to work on ubuntu?
<luison> Ubuntu CDROM
<adamist> ogra: libsdl-sound1.2 -- it depends on libflac4, which has been replaced by libflac6
<Scorp> come on guys I'm a lamer newb
<Scorp> how do I install gtk lol?
<luison> HrdwrBoB: ubuntu CDROM
<HrdwrBoB> Scorp: GTK+ is already installed
<crimsun> Scorp: the shared libs are already installed. What do you need, the headers and static libs?
<crimsun> Scorp: libgtk2.0-dev?
<HrdwrBoB> luison: has it ever worked, and what are you trying to do
<Scorp> crimsun yes thank you :)
<Vjaz> How stable is Hoary at the moment?
<pw> Scorp: apt-get install gnome-devel
<randabis> CLucas916, I was able to get it to work with a custom kernel at one point
<pw> Vjaz: working for me.
<tritium> Vjaz, pretty stable.
<randabis> I'm just waiting on usplash instead now
<Vjaz> great, am running an upgrade as we speak :-P
<tritium> randabis, me too
<luison> HrdwrBoB: Yesterday it was working, but today, when I get up I found this problem
<kakalto> what do I have to do to get mplayer working on ubuntu?
<crimsun> kakalto: for warty?
<kakalto> yeah
<pw> kakalto: add marillat's repository.
<CLucas916> randabis, ohh
<pw> It's on the wiki.
<tritium> kakalto, look on ubuntuguide.org for details
<kakalto> ahk
<crimsun> kakalto: see the directions on /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dureyes>  I am getting this message when I try to get my cdrom to eject the disc:   /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<crimsun> dureyes: lsof /media/cdrom0
<kakalto> crimsun: /wiki/RestrictedFormats on what site?
<dureyes> will try it, thanks
<kakalto> and what is a repository?
<crimsun> kakalto: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Phr0stByte> Anyone got a USB Wacom device working in Ubuntu yet?
<dureyes> I got this, but they were already uploaded:  COMMAND   PID    USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE   SIZE NODE NAME
<dureyes> gaim    27289 dureyes   29r   REG   22,0 184641 1621 /media/cdrom0/pictures/img012.jpg
<dureyes> gaim    27289 dureyes   30r   REG   22,0 310253 1610 /media/cdrom0/pictures/img006.jpg
<dureyes> gaim    27289 dureyes   31r   REG   22,0 177244 1626 /media/cdrom0/pictures/img015.jpg
<luison> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem?:  HrdwrBoB
<pw> oi bugger off with that.
<luison> ups
<luison> sorry
<pw> dureyes: use #flood
<luison> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem? nautilus: relocation error: /usr/lib/libnautilus-private.so.2: undefined symbol: gnome_vfs_drive_unref
<crimsun> dureyes: so close gaim.
<dureyes> downloading from it now.......thanks.
<luison> hi????
<kakalto> arg
<Vjaz> Hm... what does "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" mean when installing packages with apt?
<luison> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem? nautilus: relocation error: /usr/lib/libnautilus-private.so.2: undefined symbol: gnome_vfs_drive_unref
<kakalto> I used the ubuntuguide.org thing for installing codecs, and it didn't work - after editing the repositories file, and trying to apt-get the codecs, it couldn't find the site
<luison> apt-get update
<luison> :P
<crimsun> Vjaz: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<kakalto> I just noticed that :O
<tritium> kakalto, did you "sudo apt-get update" before you tried "apt-get install"?
<Vjaz> crimsun: ok, thanks a lot... I'll see that after I've installed a web browser :-P
<Vjaz> well I have links... which doesn't seem to support https
<luison> I cannot run Nautilus :'(
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the ubuntu /skel directory?
<crimsun> Vjaz: you don't have to use https
<Vjaz> yeah, noticed
<duderiffic> /etc/skel
<luison> see iaa, I'm going to another server to find an answer to my problem
<BROKEN_LADDER> duderiffic: my /etc/skel has virtually nothing in it.
<duderiffic> that sucks....
<BROKEN_LADDER> yet new users have a default desktop image and theme and such.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where do they get that?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the default ubuntu desktop is way ugly.
<duderiffic> i don't know, i just got this live cd in the mail today
<duderiffic> this is the first time i've booted it
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: it's built into the various apps
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's great isn't it?
<duderiffic> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: you mean default settings?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<duderiffic> 3 minutes into it, i suppose so
<HrdwrBoB> if it bothers you that much, you could simply move your settings into /etc/skel
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: uhh...you mean gnome has the ubuntu desktop image path built into it from source?
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: that's what i'm going to do, but i didn't think that was the right directory.
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: because  it has nothin in it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> watching napolean dynamite...bbl
<duderiffic> there's a bunch of people in here....
<Phr0stByte> Anyone got a USB Wacom device working in Ubuntu yet?
<HrdwrBoB> Phr0stByte: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WacomTabletIssue
<spiv> BROKEN_LADDER: At a glance, http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/ch01s07.html#gconf-20 might be relevant.
<Vjaz> Does anyone else have trouble running Mozilla Firefox in Hoary?
<Vjaz> I get this:
<Vjaz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Vjaz> Xlib: XDM authorization key matches an existing client!
<Vjaz> (firefox-bin:14825): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<HrdwrBoB> Vjaz: how are you running it
<Vjaz> firefox
<Vjaz> no parameters
<crimsun> Vjaz: not from the Applications>Internet menu?
<Vjaz> crimsun: no. I don't even have GNOME installed
<pw> luison: What have you done to your installation to break nautilus?
<pw> ("Nothing" is the incorrect answer, btw)
<crimsun> Vjaz: what user are you executing `firefox' as?
<Vjaz> crimsun: my regular user
<HrdwrBoB> Vjaz: and you can run other X apps from the same terminal?
<Vjaz> HrdwrBoB: without a problem
<Scooter> in windoes there is a Task manager to kill processes, and tasks... is there an equal or better application for Ubuntu? TIA
<tritium> Scooter, the system monitor
<HrdwrBoB> Scooter: you can put a button on your panel to kill windows
<HrdwrBoB> or you can use system monitor
<Xenguy> Scooter: do -> ps aux processname
<kakalto> does apt-get install all required components aswell?
<crimsun> kakalto: yes.
<Xenguy> Scooter: then whatever the 'processID' (PID) is, do -> kill -9 <pid>
<Scooter> Cool Thanks :) I have been useing top and kill from the console LOL!
<crimsun> kakalto: you may wish to refresh that url now; I just updated it.
<Vjaz> I guess the problem could be that I haven't upgraded my whole system to Hoary yet... but in that case some of the dependencies of firefox must be wrong
<Vjaz> I'll try upgrading the X packages and see if it starts working
<Xenguy> Scooter: the console is yer friend ;-)
<kakalto> crimsun, kewl.
<kakalto> what's the best multimedia player you can get on linux?
<nevyn> kakalto: define best?
<Scooter> indeed <Xenguy> :) I like console :)
<crimsun> "best" is subjective.
<duderiffic> mplayer has a horrible gui, but other than that...
<Xenguy> Scooter: :-)
<kakalto> the most like winamp, will play almost anything, and has a pretty good gui
<kakalto> (winamp is my favourite on win)
<nevyn> duderiffic: it's phearsome tho.
<Scooter> I forgot, i am in XFce LOL! is there an X application for GUI process killing?
<nevyn> winamp plays VIDEO?
<duderiffic> yeah, takes a little getting used to
<randabis> xkill?
<Xenguy> kakalto: try mplayer, gxine, kaffeine (not necessarily in any particular order)
<kakalto> any screenies?
<kakalto> screenshots
<Xenguy> kakalto: see what works for *you* :-)
<nevyn> kakalto: xmms..
<duderiffic> i bet you can find some on google kakalto
<nevyn> kakalto: but it's sorta audio mostly
<randabis> beep media player too
<randabis> I perfer rhythmbox though
<Scooter> BTW found a fun little file manager called worker in synaptic today... verry powerful
<Xenguy> kakalto: (assuming you want video, as opposed to just audio)
<kakalto> nevyn, I'm wanting something that will play avis, mp3s, rm, ogg, and likely more
<Vjaz> I hate XMMS because it doesn't adhere to any GUI standards.
<randabis> hell even totem-xine will play music :p
<nevyn> btw what the hell is with every modern mp3/video player wanting to "manage" my media.
<Xenguy> Scooter: I've seen that - I like the 'double-pane' file manager paradigm -- try krusader, I think you might like it (it is more resource hungry, but other than that ...)
<randabis> kakalto you might wanna check out vlc too
<Scooter> <randabis Thankyou, that is a KILLer command! I am going to assign it to XFce button :)
<kakalto> what is totem-xine?
<randabis> it's dawg ugly though
<nevyn> just read it off the damn disk/share/whatever when I tel you to play it.
<nevyn> arrg.
<kakalto> randabis, I've heard vlc is great, haven't seen it yet
<randabis> totem-xine is totem with a xine backend
<kakalto> what's totem?
<randabis> the default video player
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: because when you have >nonotrivial amounts of media you need to manage it
<duderiffic> time for sleep...  i might actuall install this on my other pc
<nevyn> ummm
<duderiffic> maybe
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: umm I manage it myself. I don't want the player to do it.
<HrdwrBoB> in any case, last time I checked, mplayer, xmms, totem, and others didn't manage anything
<HrdwrBoB> they just played
<swim> hay! hoary users, what happened to the panel mail notification thing? its not in right click panel "add to panel"
<Scooter> ok getting krusader :) Thankyou
<randabis> only ones in linux I know of that do music management are rhythmbox and amarok
<randabis> maybe kaffiene too but I haven't used it
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: btw.. 60gig of mp3's is still non-trivial
<nevyn> 30 or so of music videos
<randabis> I would use beep if I could get it to add whole directories....
<HrdwrBoB> yes, and you choose to manage it yourself
<swim> anyone know where the panel mail notification thing is???
<HrdwrBoB> apps to help you manage that aren't inherently a bad thing
<randabis> I have all my music in one folder called mp3...beep won't add just that folder...wants me to do all the individual directories...that would take forever
<Scooter> is it possible to format the MBR? I have bloody fedora on other partition, and it wont let me install Ubuntu MBR... i wanna Nuke it , and try installing Ubuntu again
<randabis> I was thinking about just making a playlist in xmms and then loading it in beep, but my xmms is broken for some od reason
<swim> so is noone using hoary? or are you all just ignoring me?
<K-Rich> Scooter: got a dos/win bootdisk? if so 'fdisk /mbr'
<K-Rich> warty here
<randabis> I'm using hoary swim, I just don't know the answer to your question
<swim> randabis, could you right click on your panel and select add to panel and then see if the mail notification is in there?
<HrdwrBoB> swim: I think it was being redone
<Scooter> <K-Rich> Thanks :), i will try that.. If not working i will re install the 32 bit windows... Great Idea :) I did not think about useing windows to fix linux LOL!
<Scooter> I had to re-install it some time anyways..
<Scooter> so I install windows then Ubuntu :D
<swim> HrdwrBoB, meaning that could be a reason the notification thing is not in the rightclick add to panel thing?
<K-Rich> Scooter: no need, just use the boot disk from say win98 :)   Lemme check if the linux fdisk has that real fast
<randabis> swim sure one sec
<HrdwrBoB> swim: yes
<swim> HrdwrBoB, ok cool
<Scooter> well, i got to re-install anyways, ther is nothin there, I just installed it to fill the partition1 with a M$ os
<Scooter> my actual windows is 64 biton diffrent partition
<randabis> I don't have anywhere free on my panel to add anything...lol
<randabis> I have everything on one panel
<Scooter> the only reason I have 32 bit windows partition is so I can install DOOM 3 and copy over to linux and win 64 LOL!
<swim> my goodness
<randabis> why not just install doom3 natively in linux?
<Scooter> is this possible?
<randabis> yes
<Br34ch> Okay, so  . . . heh, yeah, this is the Linux nub. I kinda . . . clicked the "Delete the panel," for the upper panel . . . how can I get that back exactly for the default as it was?
<Scooter> 0o
<randabis> there's a linux port for doom3
<crimsun> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/
* Scooter hits head on the monitor.
<kakalto> yay
<kakalto> linux is much smarter than win ;D
<Vjaz> Success. Firefox works after upgrading the rest of the packages.
<Scooter> Sweet Thanks!
<swim> randabis, you dont actually have to add the mail notification thing just to check if its in there!
<Guardiann> Br34ch right click on lowerv panel and add panel
<Guardiann> #lower
<Br34ch> Well, yes I did . . . but how can I get the default panel back . . . I don't remember what used to be there and whatnot
<Br34ch> Isn't there some . . . uhm, magical thing, that I can . . . download, maybe? heh..
<K-Rich> that sucked :P
<Br34ch> Alright . . . if I was to add items to panel, corresponding the default as it was before - I would have to add certain first and certain last, correct? Or would I be able to manage them afterwards?
<randabis> swim well I can't check because there's no room to even try and add anything to the panel
<randabis> it'
<randabis> it's completely filled up
<randabis> I don't want to add another panel :/
<HrdwrBoB> Br34ch: you can move items about the panel
<Br34ch> How would I do that?
<crimsun> Br34ch: middle-mouse click the item and drag
<Br34ch> I kinda don't have the "middle-mouse button" . . . :\
<Zotnix> Do you have a wheel?
<HrdwrBoB> Br34ch: right click, move
<K-Rich> oh hey, i wore the Ubuntu T-Shirt i made to the pub tonigh and ended up handing out 6 CDs :P
<HrdwrBoB> if it's locked, you need to unlock it
<swim> randabis, all I need to know is if its in the list... so just right click on the panel and select add to panel and a list will pop up, just tell me if its in that list... then click cancel...
<Zotnix> Also if you have a mouse wheel (or nub) that can be pushed that is often used as a "middle click"
<HrdwrBoB> both buttons together can also be used as middle click
<Br34ch> thanks, that works well
<randabis> swim I CAN'T select add to panel
<randabis> that's what I've been saying this whole time
<randabis> there is no add to panel option
<randabis> because my panel is completely full
<swim> ok that sounds ridiculous but whatever man
<Scooter> Well that Xkill really works great! just dont Kill the desktop in XFCE, you loose the COntext menu and have to restart X to get it back LOL!
<K-Rich> a full panel? make the panel smaller maybe
<Zotnix> swim, once I accidently put my panel on the side. It filled up the entire panel and I couldn't click anywhere to move it back (as the applets stretched oddly).
<Br34ch> What exactly is Panel Notification Area?
<Zotnix> It's an applet that puts icons in on your panel for programs that put icons in it.. much like in Windows near the clock.
<randabis> Scooter LOL
<Zotnix> When you run gaim, it puts an icon in there.
<Zotnix> Wow... that sentence made no sense.
<Br34ch> I understood.. thanks :)
<Scooter> I got Xkill on my context menu and a cool Icon in my Pannel, Thanks for the tip :)
<randabis> swim this is what my desktop looks like http://img28.exs.cx/img28/9176/lol0xi.jpg
<Zotnix> randabis, How'd you do that transparent terminal? I've tried to do that for awhile.
<randabis> actually looks a little different now...that's from a few days ago
<Zotnix> aterm?
<randabis> no, Terminal
<randabis> I installed it from the xfce site
<swim> ok randabis it looks like theres probably a tiny bit of room between "Desktop"  menu and window list. But...  whats your bottom panel?
<randabis> I don't have a bottom panel, and that's an old shot, that space you see is no longer there
<randabis> well actually that space you see actually isn't free space
<randabis> that's just how the two applets line up
<Scooter> nice :)
<randabis> right-clicking there allows me to remove the window list, or change its properties
<randabis> okay
<randabis> I shrunk the window list temporarily
<randabis> I did add panel, there's no mail notification applet
<swim> thank you very much
<swim> now I know its not just me
<K-Rich> i think i'm the only person nerdy enough to pass out CDs at the pub
<randabis> hah
<Scooter> <randabis> how come your pannel looks so nice? mine looks like some GTK project...
<randabis> I tweaked it a bit, most of the niceness is from the theme I'm using
<Scooter> <K-Rich> I was passing out knoppix cds at the pub last week LOL!
<Scooter> is that the XFCE pannel?
<randabis> no that's gnome
<randabis> I can show you what my xfce looks like on my laptop
<Scooter> Oh!  iget it :)
<randabis> http://img92.exs.cx/img92/8647/xfcelaptop3en.jpg
<K-Rich> randabis: gdesklets menu thing?
<Scooter> nice Blue :)
<randabis> yeah I keep the laptop blue and the main box green because my main box IS green
<randabis> K-Rich yep :)
<Scooter> lol
<Scooter> I use XFCE on my desktop systems.. I like how simple it is, and the BOOT time
<Scooter> I am learning linux, I need to use command line as much as possible :)
<randabis> yeah, I just like my gnome eye candy :) It boots plenty fast for me too
<randabis> gnome is a little laggy on the laptop though...rightfully so...it's old
<nevyn> ok..
<nevyn> X is running and gdm is working.
<K-Rich> Scooter: make seperate .xinitrc files for all X apps then use a script to 'cp ~/xinit/.xinitrc.gimp ~/.xinitrc'
<K-Rich> lol
<nevyn> every now and then I come back to my computer and X has died and the screen says ... please restart gdm after making sure X is correctly configured.
<Scooter> 0o
<Br34ch> I was just looking at that wallpaper yesterday . . . for some psycholigcal site or something
<Tuxicity> Anyone knows a lot about PSUs?
<Zotnix_> I just crashed Ubuntu...
<nevyn> Tuxicity: the heavier the better?
<Zotnix_> :(
<duncanm> hola
<duncanm> is hoary stable right now?
<Tuxicity> nevyn, my fan doesnt make any wind, is this normal?
<nevyn> how old is it?
<Tuxicity> nevyn, new!
<Br34ch> randabis: I crashed Ubuntu too some time ago.. I was getting "Checking for GLib (GModule) >= 2.2.0... not found, see /root/.xfce4.installer-log for details" that ... for Xfce, what was it that you had suggested again?
<randabis> you'll need the development libraries for glib
<randabis> I forget the exact package name :/
<randabis> I can look
<Tuxicity> nevyn, i mean it spins, but compared to my other systems, it "blows" (does not actually)
<duncanm> i ran apt-get dist-upgrade on my machine today and GNOME kinda stopped working
<randabis> Br34ch, you need libglib2.0-dev
<nevyn> Tuxicity: it's spinning. don't worry about it.
<Br34ch> And I should get it by Synaptic?
<nevyn> Br34ch: just install xfce from universe.
<Zotnix_> I tried running "lightspeed" from hoary and... my whole computer locked. Couldn't move my mouse, couldn't ctrl+alt+F1 to tty1
<Zotnix_> :(
<Br34ch> I'm a . . . nub
<Zotnix_> So I had to hit my hard reset button.
<randabis> the xfce in universe is old though :/
<K-Rich> my lame desktop http://img173.exs.cx/img173/3557/screenshot1kq.png
<randabis> Br34ch yes, or just sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<randabis> you'll need some other development libraries to install xfce 4.2 as well
<randabis> it will tell you what's missing
<randabis> just do synaptic searches for each thing it doesn't have
<randabis> make sure you get the development libraries, not just the runtimes
<Tuxicity> nevyn, BIOS doesnt mention case fan RPM, just CPU fan RPM...
<randabis> K-Rich, nice and clean, I like
<Br34ch> Got it, thanks again
<nevyn> Tuxicity: it's possibly NC
<Tuxicity> nevyn, NC means?
<randabis> np
<nevyn> Tuxicity: not connected
<K-Rich> randabis: yeah, you shoul;d see my dads deskop (though it's winxp) most cluttered mess i've ever seen lol
<nevyn> as in the sensor is not connected to the motherboard.
<randabis> haha
<Tuxicity> nevyn, err, aint the sensor part of th MB?
<nevyn> no.
<nevyn> the sensor would be in the fan.
<randabis> haha <3 streamripper
<randabis> just keeps ripping away
<nevyn> anyway gone... tv.
<Tuxicity> nevyn, ooooh, do all power supplys come with a sensor?
<pestil> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh!!!!! my top menus dissappeared!!!! Applications and Computer menus are gone!!!!
<pestil> what do I do???
<pestil> I can't even take a screenshot!!!!
<pestil> aaaaaaah!
<pestil> WHAT DO I DO???
<K-Rich> ctrl-alt-f1  then 'sudo killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel' then alt-f7
<Zotnix_> K-Rich, beat me to it.
<K-Rich> Zotnix_: great minds :)
<HappyFool> oh. i was going to suggest logging out and erasing ~/.gnome and associated directories. good thing i didn't ;)
<pestil> K-Rich is it possible to bring it back without killing it all? I've been dowloading a huge file for hours and it will be done in about half hour
<K-Rich> pestil: the file should continue to download :)
<pestil> oh
<K-Rich> it just prings the menus (gnome-panel) back
<pestil> brb
<Zotnix_> Hope he remembers how to come back.
<K-Rich> lol
<pestil> umm, I went F1 till F8, which brought me back?
<K-Rich> thats ok
<K-Rich> :)
<pestil> It all went black and asked for login. I entered it.
<K-Rich> got your panel back ?
<pestil> then I typed startx and it said fatal error cuz is used on 0
<pestil> so I started banging F1, F2 F3 until I ended here like around in F22
<pestil> WAIT! right click the desktop just gave me a terminal! woohoo!
<K-Rich> heh
<pestil> what can I type here? (the panels were killed)
<pestil> what do I type at the terminal?
<pestil> xkill
<K-Rich> sudo killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel
<pestil> gnome-panel gives "Error> A panel was detected running, and will be terminated now"
<pestil> lemme try again. brb
<K-Rich> type what i said and all should be good :P
<pestil> K-Rich, it gave me the error dialog again, but this time the menus came back!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!
<randabis> lol
<K-Rich> heh
<pestil> you're genius! best of all, all the apps are still in the taskbar! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<randabis> streamripper rocks my socks lol
* K-Rich tosses pestil a heineken
<randabis> damn I could go for some alcoholic refreshment right now :/
<randabis> no way I'm getting any at this hour though
<pestil> K-Rich: where'd you know so much?? I swallowed most all the ubuntu forums and couldn't come up with that?
* K-Rich tosses one to randabis as well, and his pint of 151!
<randabis> schweet
<pestil> K-Rich CHEERS
<K-Rich> pestil: 4 years nothing but *nix
* randabis drains the heineken and starts on the 151
<randabis> I knows my *nix pretty well too...always learning though
<pestil> K-Rich: dammit, those dialogs keep popping up. "OK" "OK" OK" ok'
<pestil> brb
<K-Rich> Hmmmmmm
<pestil> wait, it gave up at the 16th dialog
<K-Rich> LOL
<K-Rich> must have been cached lol
<pestil> dammit, I closed the terminal and the panel dissappeared again! dammit dammit
<randabis> lol
<pestil> wait, the panels came back, but without the menus, shooot
<pestil> erase last line. Menus at the top reappeared. EVERYTHING'S FINE!!
<K-Rich> ROFLMAO
* K-Rich snags his 151 back!
<randabis> poor gnome :/
<randabis> haha
<randabis> sorry I got greedy
<K-Rich> np
<pestil> And the apps in the taskbar are *intact* Not even Explorer in Win2k could do that when I nuke it through taskbar
<randabis> that's because you only killed gnome-panel and not the apps
<K-Rich> pestil: the joys of *nix
<pestil> K-Rich: moments like this are where Ubuntu shines at making good impressions. GRANTED IF THERE'S XCHAT ACCESS
<pestil> K-Rich: If PayPal worked in my country, I'd toss you some real Heannukas right now
<randabis> forums are generally pretty good too...the great thing about ubuntu is there are PLENTY of online resources
<setite> my ubuntu discs came!!!!
<randabis> awesome
<setite> i thought i wouldnt see them till after hoary was released
<pestil> whoppeeee. Let me print those instructions for next emergency!
<randabis> what do the pressed cds look like anyway?
<Zotnix_> They have nekkid people and stuff.
<Suva> Cool
<randabis> gotta love the nekkidz
<Zotnix_> ubuntu-calendar is in hoary I think... maybe warty.
<Zotnix_> They have the artwork from the CDs
<pestil> K-Rich, thanks for the 911, man.
<Zotnix_> Which include nekkid women.
<Zotnix_> But nothing shows.
<Zotnix_> Heh
<Suva> So... Anyways... Does anybody here use ubuntu? :)
<pestil> K-Rich, just before I leave, umm, does what I just experienced happen a lot? Is there a way to avoid it in the future?
<Suva> And is it really "better" than debian?
<crimsun> Suva: none of us do. We all use Windows.
<pestil> K-Rich: heck, without those two menus, people die!
<K-Rich> pestil: i've had it happen 2 times in 4 years :P
<crimsun> Suva: "better" is subjective, but it's safe to assume most of us prefer it for most applications to $any_other_distro
<Zotnix_> Anyone else having problems with gnome-theme-manager in hoary? Mine seems to like to keep scrolling to the top of the list.
<K-Rich> pestil: naw, as long as you can get to a terminal :)
<Zotnix_> (can't scroll down)
<Zotnix_> I installed a bit in the way of themes..
<jesuel> i have to say im quite impressed with ubuntu
<jesuel> :)
<randabis> :)
<Suva> So what is the installer like?
<Zotnix_> Simple.
<jesuel> simple
<Suva> Is it just debian installer?
<Zotnix_> Doesn't offer much in the way of options.
<Suva> Or something different?
<pestil> whew. That's good then. I just noticed that Ubuntu has terminal access first option in right click desktop. Hadn't it been for this, I would've though it uselss
<K-Rich> randabis: there is a red one and an orange one, the red one is live-cd the orange is install and it has those 3 people on the cover, i just ordered aother 35 disks for my lug meetings etc.
<randabis> cool
<jdub> Suva: streamlined new debian-installer
<randabis> Suva yes it's based on the sarge installer
<Suva> But it's modified?
<randabis> not really, a little bit
<Suva> Oh, ok
<jesuel> its really shiny :)
<K-Rich> yeah, says Ubuntu rather than Debian lol
<jesuel> it "Works"
<randabis> hooray for streamripper :p
<pestil> K-Rich: last question, I promise. How do I get to applications:/// from the terminal? without using nautilus? (just in case)
<Suva> So far I have concidered debian the best distribution
<jesuel> haha yeah randa
<jesuel> getting your mp3 fix eh?
<Suva> (That's why I am using SuSE)
<pestil> K-Rich: or the directory where the "Screenshot" and "Log out" options are?
<jesuel> eww suse ..
<K-Rich> pestil: good question, i always use nautilus... but i think it's a file under ~/.gnome
<jesuel> suse imho has alot of fluff
<randabis> jesuel indeed
<setite> the nekkid eople are a little ugly
<Zotnix_> The guy has a big nose.
<Suva> Well my laptop came preinstalled with SuSE :)
<jesuel> interesting
<Zotnix_> don't have much opinion on the women.
<randabis> Suse is nice, I really hate YaST though...It's a blessing and a curse, mostly a curse
<pestil> K-Rich: tausend thanx!!! You just saved a humand being!!!!
<pestil> bye
<setite> well he's jewish.. whaddaya expect
<K-Rich> Zotnix_: and the black chick has no tits
<Suva> SuSE sucks
<Suva> Yast is a worst configuration tool ever
<jesuel> im currently about to install ubuntu64 on my lappy ;p
<randabis> I agree... some people swear by it though
<jesuel> once this cd gets done writing, and i swap the drive on it
<Suva> And the SaX... Let's just not talk about SaX :)
<randabis> hmm...I wonder if streamtuner can do ogg...probably not
<randabis> err
<jesuel> no
<randabis> streamripper lol
<K-Rich> best system config tool is vi
<K-Rich> :P
<jesuel> not yet anyhow
<Suva> randabis, it can
<jesuel> K-Rich: agreed
<jesuel> Suva: really?
<Necrosan> How do I make the PPC version use SMP?
<Suva> randabis, if you are ripping OGG stream
<randabis> ah
<pestil> K-Rich: bye
<randabis> that makes sense
<Suva> randabis, it doesn't encode anything, it just saves the stream
<randabis> yeah I know
<randabis> I suppose encode on the fly could be problematic
<jesuel> especially on slower machines
<Suva> Not really
<Suva> It can be done
<jesuel> or if you are doing more than 1 stream at a time
* K-Rich shakes his head and thinks "Kids today, all point and click, instant on... what ever happeed to patience and learning?"
<Suva> But what the hell do you encode anyways if the stream is ALLREADY encoded :D
<randabis> I'm doing 3 right now
<jesuel> still doing 6 ;p
<randabis> hehe
<jesuel> actually 7
<Necrosan> Anyone?
<jesuel> doing radiofreezion too ;p
<jesuel> forgot about that one
<Suva> And you won't get any sound improvment on converting MP3 to OGG :)
<Zotnix_> I did that.
<Zotnix_> It ruined a few mp3s
<Zotnix_> But overall it worked. Saved some space.
<Suva> Maybe
<Suva> OGG has better quality on lower bitrates than MP3
<Suva> Anyways there is the ICEcast protocol
<Zotnix_> I REALLY wish they'd allow CD burning at a user level.
* Zotnix_ pouts.
<Suva> Which (mostly) runs on OGG
<K-Rich> i use ogg now but i have like 12000 mp3s
<Suva> K-Rich, converting them to OGG will lose quality
<K-Rich> i know
<Guardiann> Zotnix you mean with warty
<Zotnix_> I didn't lose any quality.. o.O
<K-Rich> though ripping to ogg is fine
<Zotnix_> Guardiann, hoary
<Zotnix_> Well, it's a kernel issue.
<Agrajag> Yes you did, if you didn't notice it you just don't have sensitive hearing
<jesuel> 12000 mp3's, thats a healthy amount ;p
<Guardiann> hoary you burn at user level
<Suva> Zotnix_, yes, because you have bad ears :)
<Zotnix_> Since 2.6.8.1 they made CD burning only accessible to rot
<Agrajag> not a bad thing
<Necrosan> Hello?
<Br34ch> Checking for Gtk+ >= 2.2.0... not found, see /root/.xfce4.installer-log for details  <-- ..and how would I get around this? What package exactly would I have to attain? :s
<Zotnix_> I do actuall.
<Zotnix_> actually*
<Necrosan> Anyone got any pointers on how to enable SMP on a power mac?
<Suva> chmod u+s /usr/bin/cdrecord :P
<Zotnix_> s/rot/root
<Suva> Zotnix_, it used to require only write access to CD-drive /dev/ entry
<Suva> read/write that is
<linux-rulz> Necrosan: do u have an SMP kernel installed?
<randabis> Br34ch libglib2.0-dev
<randabis> err
<randabis> just a sec
<jesuel> hrm, beer time
<randabis> Br34ch, libgtk2.0-dev
<Br34ch> I have it, apparently..
<Br34ch> OH
<Br34ch> Wait, no . . . sorry, heh
<randabis> :)
<Necrosan> linux-rulz, where do I get one?
<Suva> apt-get install :P
<jesuel> mmm newcastle
<linux-rulz> Necroscan: go into Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic and then do a search for linux, then install the kernel that has SMP
<K-Rich> man, pit bulls with seperation anxiety are a pain in the arse!
<jesuel> ...
<jesuel> uhg
<swim> hay is there an nes or snes or any type of good nes emulator in the ubuntu repos?
<randabis> running 4 streams now :p
<jesuel> K-Rich: that sounds very bad
<jesuel> randabis: what streams?
<Br34ch> Compiling installer-gui... failed, see /root/.xfce4.installer-log for details  <-- erm? :x
<randabis> swim zsnes for snes, there's this other one for nes that starts with an X
<K-Rich> jesuel: he tears stuff up... like shoes, and toilet paper lol
<jesuel> ouch
<jesuel> im getting a new dog
<jesuel> in about a month
<jesuel> a beagle
<Zotnix_> Attempting user level write right now.
<Zotnix_> (to CD_
<jesuel> was just born 3 weeks ago
<swim> k thx randabis
<randabis> jesuel, AfterhoursDJs, RadioAFB.net, RADIOBLAGON, bash.org radio
<jesuel> cool :)
<jesuel> bash.org radio? what do they play?
<randabis> techno stuff
<Zotnix_> lame IRC quotes.
<jesuel> lol Zotnix_
<K-Rich> jesuel: i got mine (Buddy) about 6 months ago
<randabis> err that's RadioABF.net not AFB
<jesuel> my last dog, a airdale mix died last spring
<randabis> :/
<jesuel> figured it was time to get a new dog
<jesuel> he was older, had to kinda knock him out to trim his nails
<randabis> Br34ch, still there? you probably need the build-essential metapackage
<jesuel> and he really never came out of the knocking out :(
<Br34ch> Uhmm, I'll try getting it
<swim> huh I only see vidualboyadvance when searching with synaptics for zsnes
<randabis> lol I recorded myself playing the mighty morphin power rangers theme song
<Br34ch> Anything else I'd need? Or is this it?
<Br34ch> Given I've done a default fresh ubuntu installation
<randabis> you'll need some other stuff, but I don't recall what they are..it will tell you the package names
<Zotnix_> user write failed to CD-ROM
<Zotnix_> erm
<Zotnix_> cd-rw drive
<K-Rich> jesuel: http://img186.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img186&image=buddy32sk.jpg   my boy :)
<Br34ch> randabis: And most I will be able to get through Synaptic?
<randabis> you'll be able to get all of them with synaptic
<swim> randabis, know of a good site with game files?
<Br34ch> Cool, thanks once again
<randabis> just make sure you get the ones marked -dev as well
<randabis> swim you mean roms? I'd check torrentspy
<jesuel> K-Rich: definitely looks happy youre there :)
<K-Rich> he's a sweetheart, and gentle as all hell, smart too
<jesuel> ive always wanted a beagel
<jesuel> err beagle
<K-Rich> jesuel: snoopy fan?
<K-Rich> :)
<jesuel> my neighbor had one for years, and he was such a great dog
<jesuel> i really got along with the dog, and he wasnt too big
<jesuel> another breed i like is a shiba inu
<jesuel> but those are a little more rare
<Zotnix_> cdrecord: Illegal write mode for this drive.
<Zotnix_> As user
<K-Rich> jesuel: a what? never heard of that breed
<K-Rich> Zotnix_: why not just use nautilus?
<Zotnix_> I did.
<K-Rich> errr ok
<Zotnix_> Nautilus is a front end to cdrecord
<Zotnix_> It came out with an error and those are the details.
<jesuel> K-Rich: look it up :)
<jesuel> they are interesting animals
<K-Rich> Zotnix_: oh oh oh i know... you might need to suid root on /bin/cdrecord if i remember right
<Zotnix_> I know. I just remember being able to write to CD-R as a user prior to 2.6.8.1
<K-Rich> yeah
<Zotnix_> Why can't they just add an option to the kernel "Allow user land writing to CD-RW drives"
<Br34ch> I'm unable to find dbh1-0 and a2ps.. :o
<Br34ch> In the Synaptic..
<Suva> Zotnix_, Are you in the cdrom or cdwriter group?
<Zotnix_> Ubuntu doesn't have those.
<swim> randabis, is there an n 64 emu do you know ? (in the repos)
<Suva> Uh?
<Suva> Debian does
<Zotnix_> Not Ubuntu.
<randabis> swim mupen64
<Zotnix_> They changed the kernel though.
<randabis> not sure if it is in the repos though
<Zotnix_> To burn to CD I'd have to go to the 2.6.7 kernel
<Zotnix_> Or burn as root only.
<swim> randabis, kool ill have a look if not ill just compile
<randabis> I can burn a cd in k3b as a user...2.6.10
<Suva> I guess there is away around it
<Suva> Most likely you just need the rw access to the file
<randabis> swim it's precompiled
<K-Rich> Zotnix_:  errr Ubuntu does hav a cdrom group
<randabis> yeah that's why it works for me, I'm in the cdrom group
<K-Rich> Zotnix_: cat /etc/group|grep cdrom
<randabis> my hurner is a CDR/RW//DVD reader
<randabis> does everything but burn dvds
<Suva> Zotnix_, your problem is propably the missing access to the right device
<K-Rich> randabis: same here, samsung 52X :P
<randabis> same 8mb cache?
<K-Rich> yupp
<randabis> :)
<Suva> Zotnix_, most likely your previous kernel used SCSI emulation
<randabis> it's a very good burner
<randabis> I can't get it to burn over 30x in linux though for some reason
<K-Rich> was on sale at Wal-Mart for like 59.97 (what's with wal-mart and the .97?)
<Suva> And new one doesn't and it uses different device
<Zotnix_> I can access the cdrom... can't burn to it.
<randabis> Rich yeah I saw it at Wal-Mart too, but I got it when it was still in the 70 dollar range :/
<randabis> got it from newegg
<Br34ch> randabis: What could be the package name for dbh1-0 (Disk based hashtables) and a2ps(Postscript converter)?
<K-Rich> randabis: they got a DVD burner now for like $60
<Zotnix_>  cat /etc/group |grep cdrom produces: cdrom:x:24:martin,hal
<Br34ch> I can't find it in Synaptic..
<kakalto> is there a linux winamp?
<randabis> Br34ch, a2ps, and libdbh1.0 libdbh1.0-dev
<Suva> Zotnix_, see the permissions of the file /dev/cdrom points to
<kakalto> or a gui-skin for another linux app to make it look like the new winamp
<Suva> kakalto, no, but there is XMMS
<BROKEN_LADDER> your love is like a flock o' birds
<Zotnix_> brw-rw----   1 root cdrom
<randabis> XMMS and Beep Media Player are the closest thing to winamp
<Zotnix_> points to hdc
<kakalto> Suva, how big is XMMS?
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: not very
<Zotnix_> same permissions
<randabis> it's tiny and in the repositories
<kakalto> not very doesn't tell me much
<kakalto> 5mb is huge for a 56k'er
<randabis> both beep and XMMS are in the repos
<kakalto> it's tiny for a broadband person
<randabis> it's much less than 5mb
<Suva> kakalto, 5x10cm :)
<kakalto> lol
<randabis> XMMS only gets large if you get all the plugins for it
<kakalto> fair enough
<kakalto> same with almost anything
<K-Rich> anywho.... midnight:30 here so i'm off.. need some sleep before fellowship in the morn
<randabis> XMMS is deprecated though
<randabis> Beep is the GTK2 port of it
<Suva> It is one of the core elements on most distributions anyways
<kakalto> K-Rich, yeah, have your sleep ;)
<K-Rich> night all
<Suva> Beep is ugly :(
<randabis> Suva yeah the default skin is kinda bleh
<iMeXdiAC> how do i install a new font (.ttf) as root is disabled and font: in gnome doesnt work
<randabis> I just use rhythmbox or totem
<randabis> iMeXdiAC, you can add them to your .fonts directory in your home
<randabis> you can also add them to /usr/share/fonts, but you must be a sudo user
<kakalto> can I download beep for my default ubuntu installation with sudo apt-get install beep?
<randabis> you can open a root terminal to do it fairly easily, or run nautilus as a sudo user
<Br34ch> randabis: i can't still quite point them out.. :s
<randabis> Br34ch I took the package names right from synaptic...
<kakalto> after doing the repositories and codecs
<randabis> a2ps, and libdbh1.0 libdbh1.0-dev
<kakalto> hello?
<randabis> libdbh1.0 might be libdbh1.0-1
<randabis> kakalto, the beep package is beep-media-player
<kakalto> sweet
<Br34ch> Actually.. i think I'm pretty sure they're not there . . . could it be that i have to update the list or something?
<randabis> possibly, also, do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Br34ch> I don't know . . .
<Br34ch> It's been an hour since the installation of ubuntu
<Suva> Does Xorg support windows with alpha?
<kakalto> BRB
<randabis> click settings --> repositories
<Br34ch> Well, more than an hour, but I haven't tweaked anything
<Br34ch> Okay
<swim> hrrm no win32 codecs in ubuntu repos?
<randabis> check the unchecked boxes Br34ch
<randabis> then click okay and then click Reload
<iMeXdiAC> randbabis well i tried .. sudo nautilus fonts: .. but i couldnt drag it .. but in the terminal gnome complained: Authentication Rejected, with to me cryptic reason
<randabis> swim nope, you can get them from marilliat's repository though...it won't break anything
<swim> randabis, cool thanks
<randabis> iMeXdiAC, probably better to right-click --> copy, navigate to the folder, then right-click --> paste
<iMeXdiAC> randabis .. same reaction with copy paste
<randabis> hmm
<iMeXdiAC> gives no output in the terminal though .. the gnome ui warning was  None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<randabis> Wish I could help you there...not sure
<iMeXdiAC> think i might have to switch a gconf pref .. or setup root
<swim> randabis, happen to know where marilliats repo is? id rather not add it to my source.lst just get the codecs package
<jdub> iMeXdiAC: why are you running nautilus with sudo?
<randabis> jdub he wants to copy fonts to /usr/share/fonts/
<iMeXdiAC> jdub to get a ttf font installed the gnome way
<jdub> you can install it for your user just by dragging it to fonts:///
<jdub> if you want it available for all users, copy them at the command line with su
<iMeXdiAC> jdub the window doesnt accept my drag ..
<jdub> never run nautilus as root
<randabis> I just add my fonts to /home/randabis/.fonts/ myself
<randabis> root can get his own damned fonts :p
<iMeXdiAC> randabis .. dont i have to run a config to get the fonts recognized by gnome or is copying to .fonts enough (defoma routines)
<randabis> copying to .fonts is enough
<iMeXdiAC> :) .. ll try .. so it should then show up in fonts:
<randabis> just keep in mind only your user will be able to use them
<randabis> doesn't matter if you're the only user besides root :p
<iMeXdiAC> randabis .. well im the only user so no prblm about that ..
<randabis> :)
<iMeXdiAC> :))
<Scooter> is there something like Znes for sega?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see how xmms is so huge.  it needn't be bigger than a few thousand lines of code.
<Scooter> dgen works but cant configure the keys :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> comparable players in beos, for instance, were like 700k at most.
<randabis> Try Gens
<anTiXX> is there a regional setup? cant find it.. or do I edit some file in for setting my keymap?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to use samba over an ssh tunnel?
* Tuxicity goes to sleep mode
<knghtbrd> If anyone asks me (and of course, they do not), one should never need to run something as root.
<kakalto> how do I copy all the contents of a directory to another location?
<kakalto> is it cp -a path path2
<randabis> anTiXX, you can change your keymappings in the keyboard tool
<randabis> man cp :p
<Br34ch> Now installing.. thanks so very much randabis
<randabis> np Br34ch hope you like xfce 4.2 as much as I do :)
<Br34ch> From what I've seen.. I think I'll like it a lot
<randabis> it's great
<knghtbrd> privelege seperation and an auth tool are the right solutions for this problem.  iirc, several bits of Gnome do this to varying degrees.
<Br34ch> heheh, I hope it is
<randabis> I still run gnome on this box, but my laptop uses xfce :)
<kakalto> randabis, it doesn't have a special command for just "copy everything inside that folder"
<anTiXX> randabis: thanks!! its my second day of ubuntu and I'm really enjoying it :)
<kakalto> unless "archive" is that command
<randabis> awesome
<randabis> kakalto cp -a
<spiral> hi
<kakalto> but it's only copying the file in the directory, no files under other folders
<kakalto> I'm copying with -av, so it's verbose aswell
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used xfce last year and hated it.
<kakalto> and it only copies one file
<BROKEN_LADDER> i like gnome or fluxbox.
<randabis> BROKEN 4.2 has improved a lot of things in xfce
<spiral> on my user account, I've got a problem with xfce :
<spiral> it doesn't start any window manager
<randabis> kakalto, you could always use nautilus
<kakalto> nautilus?
<spiral> does anyone here know what I shall do to fix this ?
<kakalto> is that the filebrowser?
<randabis> yes
<kakalto> is it able to display ntfs partitions?
<randabis> yes
<kakalto> kewl then
<randabis> you have to make sure the partition is mounted though :)
<spiral> any idea for my xfce pb ?
<randabis> hmm
<Necrosan> god damn my modem works slow in ubuntu
<Necrosan> uggh
<Necrosan> someone ping me
<kakalto> thanks heaps, randabis :D
<randabis> np
<kakalto> I had problems before with looking at ntfs partitions, so I tried the terminal
<randabis> ah
<spiral> kakalto: charset problems maybe ?
<randabis> I don't have any windows partitions :/
<randabis> Necrosan that's a BAD ping :/
<randabis> 64.87 seconds
<s0cks> 2 questions
<randabis> k
<s0cks> How can I get ubuntu to recognise a PCI card
<spiral> Necrosan: 78 secs for me... really bad
<anTiXX> randabis: can I set naitilus to not open new windows?
<spiral> Necrosan: I supposed you blocked it :-p
<randabis> anTiXX yes, edit your preferences
<aperson> hello all
<anTiXX> randabis: ok great I'll give it another try :)
<randabis> also, there's a handy app called gtweakui that controls nautilus and other apps
<spiral> please... any idea for my xfce or any new about smartbatteries ?
<s0cks> [3 aperson
<anTiXX> hi aperson
<randabis> s0cks, I suppose it would depend on the device...is it even listed in your device manager?
<Rene_S> Hmm what are Hoary Backports ?
<s0cks> randabis : ASk aperson
<Rene_S> I understand the Warty ones, just don't get how Hoary has backports
<aperson> anybody care to help me get a internet connection on the live cd?
<aperson> my modem is detected
<aperson> but
<randabis> Hoary will have backports starting when Bendy starts development
<aperson> I can't use it
<kakalto> I've gone through the ubuntu-guide.org how to install codecs, but I still can't seem to play mp3s... what's up?
<s0cks> aperson : I suggest kicking your computer
<aperson> no
<randabis> do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed kakalto?
<Necrosan> god damn
<Necrosan> ubuntu ppc + internal modem = faultily slow speeds.
<s0cks> aperson : It should cause it to mount, and be cool.
<randabis> :/
<aperson> doesn't matter to me about speed
<aperson> I just want a connection
<kakalto> randabis, I think so... how could I find out
<kakalto> ?
<randabis> aperson sorry, I haven't used a 56k type modem in years
<randabis> kakalto, you could check in synaptic
<randabis> it has a search tool
<s0cks> APERSON : KICK IN IN THE BAG!
<s0cks> Aperson : It will work.
<kakalto> randabis, it's ther
<kakalto> *there
<randabis> what won't play mp3s?
<randabis> you may have to change the program's output plugin
<kakalto> randabis, no app I have will play my mp3s
<Agrajag> apt-get install mpg321
<Agrajag> if that won't play them you have sound driver issues
<randabis> you should try changing the audio output plugins for those programs
<kakalto> change it to ALSA, not OSS?
<neighborlee> my friend installed ubuntu and she's having trouble with 'slow ' internet access...real slow...she has a onboard intel chip and says her internet was also slllow as dog in mdk too...i've checked forums on this and get zero results for intel nic card search....any idea how to speed things up for her ? ;-)))
<randabis> yes change it to ALSA, or even better ESD...
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: oss is a dinosaur.
<kakalto> Agrajag; it says inside bmp, mpg321 as the mpeg thing
<randabis> assuming your card uses alsa
<Agrajag> kakalto: I mean the actual command-line program
<kakalto> oh
<kakalto> bmp won't even see my mp3s
<Suva> neighborlee, The slowness is really relative
<Suva> neighborlee, What does she mean by slow?
<randabis> kakalto, you have to add them yourself I believe
<crimsun> kakalto: echo "default_driver=esd" > ~/.libao
<Suva> neighborlee, I doubt it's got anything to do with NIC
<randabis> in the add files thingy
<kakalto> what does "add them myself" require?
<crimsun> kakalto: then try `mpg321 foo.mp3'
<neighborlee> Suva, well..it took five minutes for cnn.com to come up
<Suva> FIVE MINUTES? :O
<neighborlee> Suva, correct
<e-Jah> yop
<randabis> perhaps the modem drivers suck
<Suva> Did you try ping?
<neighborlee> Suva, cna't now she's in winblows
<neighborlee> Suva, ill ask her to when she returns
<kakalto> okay, I don't seem to have mpg321... but it said something about it under bmp...
<neighborlee> Suva, she'll return in five minutes in windows and return and verify ping speeds
<Suva> neighborlee, what sort of net connection she is using?
<randabis> kakalto, can you change the output plugin to something else?
<Suva> neighborlee, what sort of hardware
<randabis> if so, change it to gstreamer if possible
<Suva> neighborlee, Uh... What is her phone number? ;)
<neighborlee> Suva, dsl earthlink
<neighborlee> Suva, 201-222-0095
<swim> randabis, could you tell me where the repo with the win32 codecs are? id like to get the package manually
<Suva> neighborlee, :P
<neighborlee> Suva, if you call that your reall dumb LOL
<kakalto> randabis, but it doesn't matter, 'cause it can't see the mp3s
<Suva> neighborlee, I don't even know where my phone is :)
<neighborlee> Suva, heh
<Suva> neighborlee, but what sort of hardware?
<Suva> neighborlee, any router?
<randabis> swim I dunno...why not just add the source to your sources.list, get the codec, then remove it from your sources?
<Suva> neighborlee, Or PPPoE device?
<kakalto> BRB
<swim> randabis, whats the source name so I can do that?
<randabis> check on ubuntuguide...I really don't know the url offhand
<neighborlee> Suva,..her connection is okahy in windows on same hardware of course...but wait she's heading back to ubunt in a moment
<Suva> It's very hard to say
<Suva> I think I could fix it when I were there
<neighborlee> understood..
<neighborlee> we can at least try
<randabis> maybe she's using IPV6?
<Suva> Just let her try ping first
<neighborlee> yes
<Suva> Then traceroute
<neighborlee> ok
<randabis> IPV6 will slow things down...
<Suva> If ping is ok then there is no need for traceroute
<neighborlee> its a default ubuntu install guys
<randabis> shouldn't take 5 minutes for a page to load though :/
<Suva> It might be the problem of DNS though
<randabis> yeah
<randabis> which could be caused by IP6
<randabis> or a crappy dns server :/
<neighborlee> I saw another post in ubuntu forums saying this chap can't even get a connection...and he's using same onboard NIC as my friend is..ie: intel Pro/100 VE
<jesuel> plenty of those out there
<neighborlee> but she has connection its just dog slow LOL
<jesuel> mmm 300 baud ;p
<randabis> lol
<neighborlee> LOL
<Suva> neighborlee, It should work though
<neighborlee> Suva, she have a ping soon then we know more
<kakalto> okay, the mpg321 <mp3 path> works, but my beep doesn't; any ideas why?
<Suva> kakalto, wrong output driver
<kakalto> never mind
<kakalto> I know why it can't find it
<randabis> :)
<kakalto> silly ubuntu
<jesuel> silly ubuntu, or silly user? ;p
<kakalto> I accidently changed the permissions to root-only :(
<jesuel> ahh, silly user
<kakalto> :P
<kakalto> although I have no idea how I did it
<jesuel> magic
<randabis> silly user, root is for h4x0rs
<jesuel> what i found weird, was when i installed ubuntu, i didnt get a option to set the root password
<jesuel> that annoyed me
<gabaug> what happened to the wireless connection-quality applet?
<neighborlee> yeah you dont ;-))
<gabaug> (in Hoary)
<jesuel> yeah, i know
<jesuel> quite annoying, how are you supposed to login as root if you need to
<jesuel> *rude*
<netbyte> what makes ubuntu different than debian ?
<Agrajag> sudo -s
<Agrajag> why would you ever need to log in as root?
<pw> jesuel: "sudo su"
<pw> Agrajag: To avoid typing "sudo" before everything you do :)
<jesuel> i had to login as root to fix permissions, i have a 120gb drive mounted for my /home directory
<Agrajag> jesuel: then there's single-user mode
<kakalto> how do I chmod a folder & all its subfolders and files as the same, under nautilus?
<jesuel> ah
<Agrajag> Or you could just set a root password if you absolutely feel it's necessary
<jesuel> i just booted with the cd and chrooted, and got in
<jesuel> and set a password
<Agrajag> personally I advise everyone against it, but some people just won't learn new tricks
<randabis> netbyte, well, it has much newer packages for one
<Agrajag> huh?
<Suva> jesuel, init=/bin/sh :P
<Agrajag> oh right
<jesuel> so by default, you can use sudo without a password?
<randabis> man chmod
<Agrajag> of course not
<Agrajag> you have to give your user password
<jesuel> oh really?
<netbyte> that's all? newer packages?
<jesuel> thats it?
<Agrajag> yes
<jesuel> silly
<Agrajag> silly?
<jesuel> just weird
<Agrajag> how so?
<randabis> netbyte nah theres some other things
<Agrajag> That's how sudo works
<jesuel> doesnt seem secure
<jesuel> to me
<randabis> I suggest checking http://www.ubuntulinux.org if you're really interested in ubuntu
<kakalto> how do I set the ownership of a directory's *.*?
<Agrajag> jesuel: how is it not secure?
<Agrajag> kakalto: you want to set permissions only on files which have a dot in them?
<netbyte> yup, i'm visit the website already
<netbyte> i visit* :D
<jesuel> Agrajag: i see, looking in /etc/sudoers
<Zotnix_> Well, dived in deeper into my not being able to burn CDs as user.
<jesuel> that makes sens
<jesuel> err sense
<Agrajag> jesuel: yeah
<jesuel> it is secure
<kakalto> arg, under most OS's, *.* means ALL files & folders
<Zotnix_> I chmod 666 /dev/hdc (I know, bad, desperate).
<kakalto> *.*, as in anything.anything
<jesuel> so by default, root is completely unable to login
<kakalto> not .*
<Agrajag> that way, if some program allows an attacker to spawn a shell as a user, they still can't use sudo without that password
<jesuel> interesting
<Agrajag> right
<Zotnix_> still no go. Apparently cdrecord can't detect drive modes. Only root can.
<Agrajag> kakalto: right... that's any file with a dot in it
<Agrajag> not every file has a dot
<Agrajag> * is every file
<kakalto> ah
<Agrajag> *.* is every file with a dot in it
<kakalto> okay
<jesuel> hrm, perhaps ill go back to the old way
<kakalto> so how do I change a folder's * permissions so my normal user can use it?
<jesuel> now that i know better
<jesuel> :)
<Agrajag> anyway you can do "chown -R <owner> ." to recursively set the owner for every file under the current directory
<kakalto> ah, thanks
<kakalto> and chgroup -R <group> for group?
<Agrajag> chgrp
<kakalto> or not
<kakalto> ah
<jesuel> err
<jesuel> chown -R owner.owner
<jesuel> for group
<Agrajag> owner.group you mean?
<jesuel> err yeah
<crimsun> (owner:group to be pedantic)
* jesuel nods @ crimsun
<jesuel> taking 3 years away from myself and linux was bad
<jesuel> i feel like i dont know anything anymore /sigh
<randabis> hehe
<jesuel> i do know some things, but alot has slipped away
<jesuel> hrm, must have more beer
<iMeXdiAC> randabis jdub .. it seems drag to fonts: places it in ~/.fonts .. but it doesnt show up afterwards in the virtual directory (im looking for the name shown by gnome-font-view ).. though its visible in the choose dialog of the Gnome System Font utility but not visible in xchat (uses a chooser with the contents of the fonts: dir) (placing it manually in /usr/share/fonts had the same effect) ..
<randabis> you might have to restart xchat...not sure
<jesuel> uhg xchat, seeems so clunky to me
<jesuel> gimme text based chat client tyvm
<crimsun> irssi-text is where it's at :p
<jesuel> yeah
<jesuel> thats what im using
<jesuel> i like it
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. my xchat is dl atm :) ..
<crimsun> screen irssi-text, to be precise
* jesuel nods
<kakalto>  YAY
<kakalto> okay, next thing...
<jesuel> i keep that and my email client screened
<kakalto> is it possible to have my whole media library under rhythmbox based on an ntfs partition?
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: yes
<randabis> should be able to
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: but you can't write to it
<kakalto> I just have to chmod it right?
<kakalto> yeah
<kakalto> I don't need to
<kakalto> I just have ALL of my media on my ntfs drive
<kakalto> and I only have about 5gb on my linux partition
<randabis> I was in that boat once :/
<jesuel> as was i, ive fixed that now
<kakalto> sadly, I wasn't expecting to do all of my media watching under linux
<HrdwrBoB> most of my media is currently on removable drives on fat32
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<kakalto> so I made my win partition about 139gb
<randabis> I'm reiserFS on both drives
<kakalto> I was told not to use reiserFS, unstable or somethign
<jesuel> 4 120 gig drives, almost full of mp3's /grin
<randabis> they might have meant reiser4
<kakalto> mp3s?!!
<jesuel> yeah
<jatos> Hi All
<kakalto> not avi's, mp4s, other vid files?!
<jesuel> no
<randabis> space adds up quick when you're ripping music from streaming radio stations :p
<jesuel> those are on 2 200's
<kakalto> over 400,000 mins of music!?!
<jesuel> id guess somewhere around that
<jesuel> most of them are encoded @ 160
<randabis> The streams I'm ripping are 192 or better :)
<jesuel> i only have one thats higher than 160
<kakalto> I don't do internet radio, I have a 2gb cap :(
<jesuel> its @ 320
<jesuel> hah
<jesuel> i have 0 cap
<jesuel> muah!
<kakalto> man it sucks
<randabis> no cap here either :p
<kakalto> but I'm not the one paying, so I can't complain, plus I'd rather be on 256k than 56k
<randabis> I think I've ripped over a gig in the last couple of hours
<jesuel> 6mbit download/ 768 upload. I use what i need / want
<kakalto> I'm in a smaller country, where it's probably not even possible to get those speeds yet :(
<randabis> Highest I've seen mine do is 3mbit down :/ roadrunner
<jesuel> it is kakalto
<jesuel> paradise.net.nz
<kakalto> how much!?
<jesuel> when i was in christchurch on vacation i used their service
<jesuel> i dunno
<kakalto> wow
<jesuel> my friend's connection
<jesuel> except she wont move to the states :(
<kakalto> although it's probably not available in my area
<jesuel> i wish she would
<jesuel> ahh my little kiwi :)
<jesuel> sigh, the internet is ebil ;p
<jesuel> uhg, almost out of beer
<home66> good morning everybody from the south of france
<broodster> how do i install the ati drivers for amd64
<home66> i installed ubuntu yesterday on one of my boxes & was wondering how can i attribute myself a root password,i know that i can go directly to the root terminal but i would like something more secure with a password,which means  su -
<home66> or did i miss something during the instllation
<jesuel> ubuntu, is actually designed to let u use sudo for your root activities
<broodster> how do i install the ati drivers for amd64 ???????
<jesuel> you can boot single mode and set a password for root though
<home66> well when i boot ,i go in as a user
<jesuel> right, when i say boot single mode, i mean as in single user mode
<home66> & i wanted a root su - password
<home66> through a bash shell for exmp
<jesuel> home66: read http://ubuntuguide.org/#gainrootinstallcd
<home66> ok,i am new to linux thanks
<jesuel> not a problem
<randabis> here's a good question..
<broodster> hmm
<broodster> do u guys hear me?
<randabis> how can I chmod all files and directories within one directory? including the directories and files within those directories?
<broodster> how do i install the ati drivers for amd64 ???????
<poningru> broodster: which ati?
<broodster> radeon
<broodster> 9550
<jesuel> randabis: chmod -R?
<randabis> there's an idea... :p
<broodster> but for some reason it says i have 9600 o_O
<randabis> I'm rtfm right now anyway
<jesuel> rtfm is safer :)
<broodster> says that on windows too
<broodster> lol
<jesuel> than listening to me
<jesuel> im buzzing pretty good now
<randabis> -R should do the trick :)
<swim> hay randabis sorry did you respond when I asked what the name of the repo was so that I could add it to my source.lst and get win32 codecs?
<randabis> yeah I said check ubuntuguide because I don't know the url
<swim> ah thats right ok
<berkes> folks; I;m running ubuntu on my toshiba satellite; and am experiencing probs with my graphics.
<randabis> man it's great having a terminal that will do tabs :)
<broodster> poningru...?
<swim> randabis, yah what are you using?
<poningru> heh still looking for that link
<randabis> I'm using Terminal
<berkes> ive got the feeling its an X-problem.
<swim> randabis, xfce4?
<poningru> I think it said something like these are the ones that will work or something
<randabis> yeah, I'm running it within gnome though
<poningru> and it listed a bunch of ati cards
<berkes> tried both fedora core2 and mandrake/ they gave me no trouble.
<poningru> so let me find that link
<randabis> and xfce 4.2 actually :p
<swim> randabis, gnomes default terminal does tabs too but it doesnt have a convinent new tab button
<broodster> okay, i needthe one for 9600 i believe
<randabis> yeah
<berkes> I;ve searched with google and on the ubuntu site, but found no hints
<randabis> I knew that, but I like Terminal better anyway
<swim> how come?
<randabis> it does transparency and other things easier
<swim> ah
<jesuel> heh
<jesuel> so you can make it pretty
<berkes> anyone who has seen this before:
<berkes> on the bottom of my screen about 1CM is normal; then 2CM is scambled, then the rest is normal
<broodster> http://ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux64.html?type=64linux&prodType=graphic&prod=products64LINUXdriver&submit.x=12&submit.y=12&submit=GO%21
<poningru> broodster: cant find the link anywhere
<broodster> http://ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux64.html?type=64linux&prodType=graphic&prod=products64LINUXdriver&submit.x=12&submit.y=12&submit=GO%21
<broodster> here
<poningru> oh
<broodster> it's an rpm
<poningru> heh use alien
<broodster> so i need to use alien right?
<broodster> yah
<broodster> how do i use alien
<poningru> man alien
<broodster> ?
<randabis> uh...both warty and hoary have the fglrx drivers broodster, for what reason are you getting them from ati?
<poningru> alien --to-deb package.rpm
<broodster> because i dont know where to get them
<broodster> tried to look for them on the repostries... no luck
<randabis> you can get them within synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> don't use those
<HrdwrBoB> randabis is right
<aCilnv> hi all , might sound stupid .. but flame me anyways : just upgraded to hoary - and the gdm didn't want to come up.. i changed the nvidia driver in xf86config to nv .. and it works fine. Here's my 2 questions : 1.) Does the xf86config fix mean i'm still running xfree86 ?? how do i see if xorg is running ?? nothing in ps -aux. 2) How do i get the nvidia driver working again ?? Must is remove and reinstall nvidia packages ?
<broodster> could someone give me a new source.lst
<HrdwrBoB> go to http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<broodster> i think mine is simply outdated
<randabis> if it is the default sources.list is isn't outdated...you might have to uncomment some lines, but that's it
<kakalto> which chmod number is for the owner? the first?
<broodster> yah
<broodster> but i mean
<kakalto> and does 6 make it non-write, but read & executre?
<randabis> read man chmod :p
<broodster> whever i update
<broodster> it gives me like 20 different things
<broodster> which failed
<randabis> yes
<randabis> eww
<aCilnv> HrdwrBob .. if u're talking to me .. i got the binary nvidia to work on warty .. it's after the haory dist upgrade that i'm stuffed
<kakalto> I read chmod; I tend to easily miss the informaion I need
<broodster> so can someone just send me their source.lst and save me
<randabis> rinse and repeat? :p
<HrdwrBoB> aCilnv: I was talkint to broodster, what is the problem
<randabis> broodster what ubuntu are you running? warty or hoary?
<swim> crap marillat isnt working for me... wont update
<randabis> I can't give you mine if you use warty...I run hoary
<swim> so do I
<swim> oh nm
<aCilnv> ahh .. sorry hwdwrBob .. ;)
<broodster> thanks acilv
<broodster> aCilnv **
<randabis> aCilnv, maybe your dist-upgrade didn't finish all the way
<randabis> you DID answer YES to all the questions right?
<berkes> my driver is a trident: i suppose its not an ATI chipset?
<HrdwrBoB> berkes: no, it's not
<randabis> yeah trident is not ati
<aCilnv> it went fine .. only prob was in OOo .. but that's a ignore ..
<randabis> I think the trident driver is "trident"
<randabis> aCilnv do another dist-upgrade to make sure
<aCilnv> oki .. will do ..
<berkes> yes: randabis: i have that set.
<aCilnv> see ya all on the other side of a dist upgrade
<randabis> shouldn't take long
<broodster> randabis how do i check?
<broodster> what dist im using?
<home66> quite impressed with the ubuntu distro,i've been using fc since it came out & now i installed ubuntu on another box & think that is really fast,could say also faster than suse which i tried
<randabis> check /etc/lsb_release
<randabis> that was for you broodster
<aCilnv> eeek .. just did a dist-upgrade .. installed 2 packages .. NO xorg related.
<randabis> hmm
<broodster> i dont have a lsb_release =[
<aCilnv> i remember that i had to choose which X i wanted to use .. and i picked xorg ..
<randabis> aCilnv, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<randabis> broodster, you are probably using warty then
<aCilnv> yes .. but in xorg - the driver is set to nvidia .. and in xf86config-4 . i changed it to nv .. to get x up after dist-upgrade
<broodster> oh nm
<broodster> im using warty
<broodster> what should i be using?
<randabis> broodster, go to www.ubuntuguide.org and copy the sources.list from there
<randabis> aCilnv have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<broodster> ok
<aCilnv> oki .. will do that .. tx randabis
<broodster> how come none of the nerim.net ones work?
<crimsun> broodster: how don't they work?
<crimsun> broodster: what are you trying to install?
<randabis> he wants the ati drivers
<randabis> and he said his apt-get update kept failing repeatedly, so I suggested trying the sources.list on ubuntuguide
<broodster> they just give me an error all the time
<broodster> when i load up the synaptic gui
<aCilnv> eeek .. just had to install package xserver-xorg manually .. it removed xserver-xfree86 . Anything else i need to install 4 xorg .. before i go to the extreme suicidal move of rebooting X ? :)
<crimsun> aCilnv: make sure you have 'xorg-common' installed
<kakalto> is it easy to get chatzilla for firefox?
<kakalto> do I just sudo apt-get install firefox-chatzilla or something
<aCilnv> funny enough i had xorg-common installed .. but not xserver-xorg .. ??? Very strange !
<broodster> i still cant find the ati drivers...
<aCilnv> see ya all on the otherside of a hopefully xorg reboot !
<crimsun> kakalto: enable universe and install 'mozilla-chatzilla' if you want chatzilla
<broodster> for amd64
<kakalto> enable universe?
<DragoraN> hi
<kakalto> you mean repository?
<DragoraN> i wanted to see how order of CD is working and it ordered cd... iam now confused.. i will pay it? how much?
<crimsun> kakalto: yes. Note that chatzilla's not part of mozilla-firefox but a component of mozilla
<broodster> yah
<crimsun> DragoraN: they're free.
<kakalto> crimsun; how do I get it to work under firefox?
<DragoraN> crimsun: oh.. thx :)
<crimsun> kakalto: search if there's a chatzilla extension to mozilla-firefox
<DragoraN> whats the base distribution os ubuntu?
<DragoraN> os=of..
<crimsun> DragoraN: debian sarge/sid
<broodster> im going nuts
<DragoraN> crimsun: ho it has apt tools?
<broodster> how do i install the ati drivers for ubuntu
<crimsun> DragoraN: enhanced, yes
<crimsun> broodster: are you running warty?
<broodster> can someone just tell me if i can or not
<DragoraN> crimsun: cool :) thx..
<broodster> yes
<broodster> crimsun
<crimsun> broodster: you can if you're running either warty or hoary, but it's much easier if you run hoary
<Get> Hi! I looks like my firefox doesn't support the verdana font, how to fix that?
<broodster> is hoary newer?
<DragoraN> crimsun: is there something like package list on website? or repository?
<crimsun> broodster: hoary is still in development and will be released as the stable release in march/april
<crimsun> DragoraN: archive.ubuntu.com
<broodster> okay
<DragoraN> thx
<broodster> well how do i install it for warty?
<crimsun> broodster: if you're certain you want to, follow the breakmyubuntu instructions on the wiki
<DragoraN> crimsun: many directories there :)
<broodster> does it have the amd64 instuctions?
<crimsun> broodster: amd64 is just as applicable; the instructions do not depend on a specific architecture
<DragoraN> what is hoary?
<broodster> can i have a link?
<aCilnv> hi again .. did the reboot .. the problem now is x.org's complaining that the NVIDIA module in the kernel is version 1.0.611 .. and the x module is version 1.0.66.22 - any idea how to fix this ?
<crimsun> broodster: search the wiki :)
<DragoraN> ahaa... warty is stable, hoary is next planning release?
<crimsun> aCilnv: did you upgrade linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), too?
<Get> DragoraN: correct
<DragoraN> Get: :)
<DragoraN> Get: so, download hoary?
<Get> DragoraN: no, I use warty
<crimsun> DragoraN: if you would like to help test and can stomach breakage, then try hoary.
<crimsun> DragoraN: otherwise, try warty.
<DragoraN> :) ok..
<broodster> cant find anything
<broodster> that related to ati on the wiki...
<shibby12122005> hey
<randabis> wiki has a search tool
<DragoraN> crimsun: but... list of packages.. archive.ubuntu.org is not what i wanted..
<crimsun> DragoraN: try looking on the wiki.
<DragoraN> ok
<Get> When horay is released, do I need to reinstall then?
<berkes> I followed a part of the discussion earlier about installing x.org: but my synaptic does not list the packages;
<berkes> any idea what repos. I need?
<broodster> broodster@broodster:~ $ sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<broodster> Reading Package Lists... Done
<broodster> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<broodster> E: Couldn't find package fglrx-driver
<broodster> sigh this is depressing
<bob2> read thw howto, dude
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<broodster> yah
<broodster> i read that
<broodster> and thats what i got.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i go about installing a module from source?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't even know whether i need the kernel source.
<bob2> broodster: read it again...
<bob2> or maybe you're using hoary and it hasn't been updated
<broodster> it doesnt even include the amd64 instructions
<HappyFool> BROKEN_LADDER: i needed linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386 to build a module for my system
<broodster> no
<broodster> im using warty
<njs12345> is it me or is gnome.org?
<njs12345> *gnome.org down
<broodster> its down
<DragoraN> in ubuntu is just gnome?
<broodster> no
<BROKEN_LADDER> does nautilus implement a virtual file system when it mounts things over the network?
<njs12345> BROKEN_LADDER: there is gnome-vfs
<broodster> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i use that to mount an ssh connection?
<broodster> maybe i'll use linux in 5 years time
<broodster> and maybe i wont have to spend 3243275493275437534 hours installing a god damn driver
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> but you'll be using an os that sucks.
<njs12345> BROKEN_LADDER: I just tried the location "ssh://" and I got this warning:
<BROKEN_LADDER> methinks that the mac mini is the nail in the coffin for windows at home.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's sftp
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> sftp I'm fairly sure it supports :-] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can see an sftp location in gnome just fine; but if i try to open anything in it, the app won't be able to handle it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i'm asking whether it sets up a virtual file system, so that i can make apps access and write to those files as if they were local.
<njs12345> oh
<njs12345> no, I don't think it doesn't
<njs12345> if more apps used gnome-vfs then it would, but sadly a lot of them don't atm
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus, ubuntu didn't even install the right kernel on my system.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's 385 and should be 686
<BROKEN_LADDER> 386 rather
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does ubuntu use for /etc/skel?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ubuntu installs the lowest common denominator.
<BROKEN_LADDER> like when users are created they have a default desktop background image and such..
<BROKEN_LADDER> so it has a 686 kernel that it will never install?
<kakalto> in the default ubuntu installation, it includes a special version of firefox, not your average firefox, doesn't it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> special?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's old.  i dunno whether that means "special".
<kakalto> 'cause I'm having problems installing plugins, and I can't update from 0.9.3 to 1.0
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the target user doesn't care what kernel (s)he has.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can't update?  why not?
<BROKEN_LADDER> target?
<njs12345> BROKEN_LADDER: easy enough to fix
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf is that nonsense
<njs12345> apt-get install linux-686
<kakalto> plus, if you go into "Help" to "About", it says something about ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> the target user probably wants a program that takes advantage of proc optimaziations.
<njs12345> would your grandmother give a damn about 386 or 686 kernels?
<DragoraN> that kernel is in warthy release?
<DragoraN> that=what
<BROKEN_LADDER> we all want fast
<njs12345> oh please
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, under firefox, it says "there's no new updates"
<DragoraN> what kernel is in warthy release?
<njs12345> this isn't gentoo
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if the user cares enough to install another kernel, (s)he will do so
<kakalto> and foxytunes won't install
<crimsun> DragoraN: 2.6.8.1
<njs12345> 686 to 386 probably gives a 2% performance increase
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: search debian packages and use the "unstable" version.
<crimsun> DragoraN: heavily patched.
<DragoraN> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: that defeats the whole point of user friendliness.
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, I have much idea how.
<njs12345> that's the point
<kakalto> synaptic?
<kakalto> then look for firefox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: much idea?
<njs12345> no-one cares whether they have a 386 or 686 kernel
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the point of user friendlines not to have to fiddle with system programs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: everyone cares.
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: ask any user whether he would take a faster program over a slower one.
<kakalto> synaptic, look for mozilla-firefox, and see if there's updates?
<njs12345> it's about 2% performance increase
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER: ^?
<njs12345> and kernels are LARGE
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: in your search bar in your current firefox, there should be a "debian" search tool.
<njs12345> like 20mb
<BROKEN_LADDER> it will search debian packages.
<crimsun> kakalto: do NOT install mozilla-firefox from sid.
<BROKEN_LADDER> just use it if you like and search for firefox.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is sid?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like the bassist for sex pistols?
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: a 2% performance increase is a lot.
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, so search for foxytunes or firefox unstable?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto:  just search for firefox.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: http://www.nl.debian.org/releases/unstable/
<njs12345> not for people whose main activity on their PC is mail or IM or internet
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=firefox&sourceid=mozilla-search
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you are not the typical desktop user.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: any desktop user would take a speed increase.
<cavediver> Hi ! Is there a way to install firefox and thunderbird 1.0 in Warty AMD64 ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: the point of an intelligent installer would be to install the best kernel right?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: any user who cares enough to want a _kernel_ will install it herself/himself
<njs12345> cavediver: there's a backports problem
<njs12345> *project
<BROKEN_LADDER> why are so many people who run such a great linux distro so willfully stubborn about these things?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: no, you're the one who is stubborn
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: that's a sorry excuse for not having the installer install the best kernel.
<kakalto> what on earth is the difference between "unstable", "development", and "experimental"?
<njs12345> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm stubborn about logic.
<cavediver> njs12345: yes, i've tried that server but it can't download any packages. I guess it's was because i'm running AMD64 version
<kakalto> I thought they were synonyms!
<njs12345> a kernel takes 20mb on the CD
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: it means stuff the ubuntu maintainers don't trust yet cause it's too new for them.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you absolutely _refuse_ to see that you do not fall into the typical desktop user [note: not power user] 
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, which one?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i never said i'm typical.
<kakalto> or all three?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: it will say a version number.  use like 1.x
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: then why assume what _you_ want is what the typical user will want?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the point is, even for an atypical user, there's no reason to give him a non-optimal kernel.  for the love of god.
<kakalto> I'll assume I have everything the unstable version depends on?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ANY user would take a speed increase, all other things being equal.
<randabis> the benefits of the optimizations are trivial
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: then have fun ironing out the cpus that report a family but are missing instructions.
<BROKEN_LADDER> assuming it meant no additional work on his part.
<crimsun> remember the installer's goal is to get a _WORKING_ system installed, not an _OPTIMISED_ system.
<spiral> hi
<njs12345> the thing is, kernels are big, like I said before.. so they'd really need to be fetched from the internet
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: if the 686 kernel doesn't work, why is it in the packages?
<randabis> it DOES work...
<njs12345> yes, it does
<njs12345> I run it now
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: so the 686 kernel is markedly larger than the 386?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ...why do you think 386 is installed by default?
<njs12345> no
<BROKEN_LADDER> randabis then why didn't ubuntu install it on my system instead of the 386?
<njs12345> but you'd need to have both on the CD if you didn't want to piss people off
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: because the installer is stupid.
* randabis sighs
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: you mean the 386 one is the only one on the CD?
<HappyFool> BROKEN_LADDER: conservative design. it is a good principle.
<njs12345> yes
<randabis> the installer's goal is to get your system up and running, not to optimize it
<BROKEN_LADDER> sheesh, why didn't you guys just say that before?
<randabis> uh crimsun DID say that
<randabis> <crimsun> remember the installer's goal is to get a _WORKING_ system installed, not an _OPTIMISED_ system.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: repeat after me: a working system comes before an optimised system.
<BROKEN_LADDER> he was talking about ironing out proc bugs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i totally agree with that crimsun.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you seem to be very confused.
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, once I have downloaded that unstable firefox deb package, do I just run it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: well, you install it.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: _I_ am confused?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg -i blah.deb
<klaym> for a Pentium 3 650mhz, which is better: 386 or 686 kernel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: yes.  horribly
<randabis> why are you installing firefox from a debian repository?
<randabis> why not just get the backport?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: praytell, about what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: i never said that one should take a buggy but "faster" kernel over a stable but slower one.  i said that if all other things are equal, it would be illogical to install the slower one.
<crimsun> randabis: the danger of using ubuntu-bp is that they are versioned incorrectly and will cause massive headaches for users upgrading from warty to hoary.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in this case, the only reason not to is the size of what can fit on the CD.
<kakalto> randabis: backport?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but instead of taking that logical argument, you talked about ironing out bugs.
<randabis> crimsun, oh! I see :(
<randabis> I would say that is jdong's fault?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: but of course you realise that all things are _not_ equal
<BROKEN_LADDER> in terms of size of what can fit on a CD, no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but that's not what you argued.
<klaym> peace out people, humanity to others!
<randabis> kakalto, in light of what crimsun just said, I wouldn't use the backport
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> my roomie named is ipod "ubuntu".
<BROKEN_LADDER> we say "ubuntu" about everything.
<randabis> do what you were doing before :/
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: correctness _always_ comes prior to speed.
<kakalto> what on earth is a backport?
<HappyFool> its a time-machine
<aCilnv> hi again .. sorry to be back again .. but .. NVIDIA is still not happy under hoary .. when x boot's .. it's blackscreen .. then complaints about the GLCore modules not being found .. and fonts paths .. all this after a dist-upgrade to hoary .. any ideas ?
<randabis> klaym use the 686 kernel I suppose
<njs12345> kaklalto: a package that is normally only in hoary, but some dude has released a package for warty
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use a thickly accented african voice and explain, "ubuntu means buying cheap drugs and selling dem one dee street foa veddy moch moneh
<kakalto> and should I be downloading the unstable version of firefox, or not?
<cavediver> Err http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net warty-backports/main Packages
<cavediver>   404 Not Found
<njs12345> no
<cavediver> Anyone get that message?
<kakalto> since I'm having problems with an extension: foxytunes
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: there's nothing incorrect about the 686 kernel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just that cd's can only hold so much data.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is foxytunes?
* randabis sighs again
* BROKEN_LADDER googles.
<njs12345> of you really need it, then you can get it from either backports or hoary
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: on a 386 or a 486 or a 586-class cpu? you bet your arse there's something wrong about it.
<klaym> actually I have an install cd for x86 -computers, so that would be good anyway?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: i don't have such a cpu.
<randabis> well in light of what crimsun said about backports, I'd advise not using it unless you're prepared to go a lot of fixing
<kakalto> so should I be downloading the unstable version of firefox, or not?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: we're not talking about _you_, are we?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: absolutely.
<kakalto> does the version on the mozilla homepage work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: yes we are.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: i used the installer and it gave me a version that is not optimized for MY processor.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if we're talking about you, then this discussion is moot, because you can customise the installer for YOU.
<BROKEN_LADDER> MY processor, which it could DETECT.
<randabis> this isn't gentoo...
<BROKEN_LADDER> the installer can't tell what cpu i have?
<kakalto> I wish gentoo had everythign working like ubuntu did
<BROKEN_LADDER> if there had been any dialog asking what cpu i have, i would have answered correctly.
<njs12345> yes, but your average Joe might not have
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: and if you answered incorrectly? say a k7?
<njs12345> and that's who Ubuntu is mainly aimed at (and it generally does a very good job as well)
<randabis> if you really wanted a different kernel at the install, I suppose you could have used the expert install and picked the packages you wanted in aptitude
<kakalto> gentoo was cool, but... sound didn't work, neither did the scroll button, and I had kde, not gnome (which could be justified)
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: the installer should detect it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in any case..on to more important issues.\
<kakalto> >:(
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> what?
<kakalto> why did you tell me that I already had all requirements?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde is terrible
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: i didn't.
<kakalto> "dependency problems"
<klaym> how is kde terrible?
<kakalto> yes you did
<kakalto> I asked you
<kakalto> kde is terrible.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: i said you should use it, not that you had the dependencies.
<kakalto> I asked a question somewhere...
<kakalto> let me find it
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde's look and feel and everything about it is like some kind of windows nightmare.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's atrocious.
<cavediver> Is it just me getting error message when using backport apt-entry in Warty AMD64 ?
<crimsun> cavediver: no, and njs12345 even said as much.
<klaym> KDE reminds me more of MacOS, which is fine
<cavediver> Oh must have missed that
<crimsun> please, please read before just wandering off and shooting in the dark.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: if there are dependency prodblems, just install the dependencies.
<kakalto> with apt-get?
<kakalto> or the deb search
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome reminds me much much much more of osx than kde.  kde is the polar opposite of osx.
<njs12345> I don't like KDE, but if you do that's fine
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, kde and osx both have this awkward bloated feel.
<crimsun> kakalto: let me reiterate: installing from external repositories can be hazardous.
<kakalto> I like the look of fluxbox, but it doesn't come default with ubuntu :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> fluxbox is awesome.
<BROKEN_LADDER> especially with the minimal theme.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it should come with ubuntu.
<crimsun> then step up and maintain it.
<kakalto> crimsun; if I uninstall my current version of firefox, and (attempt) to install the version that's on www.getfirefox.com then will I have any problems?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: of course the nice thing about package management is that you can always revert.
<crimsun> kakalto: you may. If you wish to stick with package management, you may as well dist-upgrade to Hoary.
<klaym> I don't especially like KDE, but I'm about to change from Suse to Ubuntu, and want some encourage ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> kakalto: you mean from source?
<kakalto> probably not
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: if i run dist-upgrade right now, will it go to hoary?
<kakalto> likely binary
<hth> broken_ladder: since you are only complaining: why aren't you just using another distribution? Caution: rethorical question: don't bother to answer
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: right this instant? no, because you haven't adjusted your repo list.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was using slackware.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i see.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how stable is hoary?
<crimsun> "It's in development." 'nuff said.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nth i wasn't complaining.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you misunderstood.
<kakalto> and how large is it, if I go "dist-upgrade"?
<Demitar> If it breaks you get to keep both pieces. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> nth i understand that, because of size limitations on a cd, the default kernel was installed.
<crimsun> nearly 700 MB of upgrades.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow.
<njs12345> I don't have problems with it, but you might
<kakalto> stuff that
<kakalto> is hoary getting shipped out with Shipit just like warty was?
<crimsun> what did you expect? it's virtually an entirely new version.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how does one go about adjusting the repo list to upgrade to hoary?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to be a hoar.
<crimsun> kakalto: yes, see the notice on the home page regarding ordering dates.
<kakalto> my computer wants to be hoary but I don't let it
<randabis> I like my hoary :)
<kakalto> if I signed up for warty, I don't need to sign up again for hoary, do I?
<BROKEN_LADDER>  It is very easy to upgrade to 'Hoary': just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list configuration file to replace all instances of 'warty' with 'hoary'.
<njs12345> even
<kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, not quite the same...
<njs12345> sudo perl -pi -e 's/warty/hoary/' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> kakalto: if you want hoary cds, you must sign up for them.
<kakalto> do I have to, if I have signed up for warty, though?
<kakalto> is it releasly, or sign-up every time?
<kakalto> *releasly = per release
<RobbieB> Does anybody here have a copy of the kernel 2.6.8.1 sources installed?
<Suva> I made a patch for cheesetracker
<Suva> I wonder if anyone want's this? :P
<crimsun> RobbieB: linux-source-2.6.8.1?
<RobbieB> yes
<RobbieB> do you have it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Need to get 486MB of archives.
<BROKEN_LADDER> After unpacking 183MB of additional disk space will be used
<njs12345> RobbieB: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2
<randabis> BROKEN_LADDER, be sure to answer YES to anything it asks you
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've noticed that the anti-aliasing in X is better than on any other system.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can't i make it not ask me things so i can go to bed?
<RobbieB> Yes, I have a problem with those sources and was wondering if someone can check something for me
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes yes..bill my credit card, yes crack nsa computers, it's fine, lemme sleep.
<crimsun> RobbieB: upstream 2.6.8.1 != Ubuntu's 2.6.8.1
<randabis> probably...not sure how
<RobbieB> I have the Ubuntu 2.6.8.1 sources
<randabis> but some parts of the dist-upgrade will not continue until you answer the question it asks
<abelli> where can i find eclipse for warty?
<njs12345> that's the setup part though
<njs12345> so you ought to be able to just leave it up
<BROKEN_LADDER> i still don't understand where new users get their desktop settings like background image and theme in ubuntu.
<Demitar> apt-get -y
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not in /etc/skel so wtf
<swim> hay, whats the meaning of life?  ... no um what is synaptic built with gtk 1.0 ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Demitar: oh..handy.
<swim> can I theme such apps as synaptics?
<RobbieB> I am missing the /drivers/net/wireless/net80211 sources, they are not in the source package
<Demitar> I don't recall if that's the dangerous version though. :)
<RobbieB> Anyone else see this as well?
<crimsun> swim: 2.4
<Demitar> No, --force-yes is the dangerous version.
<swim> crimsun, is it themable? Ive noticed a few apps not following gnome theme (non qt apps as well)
<crimsun> swim: I've never tried.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no one ever seems to be able to answer the basic question, where is the /skel in ubuntu?
<randabis> you need to install KDE if you want to change the look and feel of QT apps iirc
<BROKEN_LADDER> frustrating
<spockster> is there a definitive guide availible to installing a ma111 usb adapter?
<swim> randabis, dont need to install all of kde... just whatever is necessary to run some kde apps
<[Spooky] > hey hm... whats the command to do root and set a password ?
<randabis> sudo passwd root
<swim> and I just found a milk for kde so now amarok looks like the rest ;)
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, er? You mean /etc/skel?
<[Spooky] > randabis: "Sorry try again" i get...
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where is the equivalent of /etc/skel in ubuntu.
<kakalto> how could I update the package "libpng12-0", when the synaptic package manager doesn't think it needs updating, but another file does...
<randabis> Spooky you have to enter your USER password first
<crimsun> /etc/skel is /etc/skel
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are new users getting their default settings from, since /etc/skel only has two files.
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, how about, say, /etc/skel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's not it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> /etc/skel has no user settings.
<BROKEN_LADDER> new users get this ugly brown wallpaper and theme.
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, check /etc/adduser.conf
<BROKEN_LADDER> Demitar: you're perhaps the biggest genius in this place.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: that has nothing to do with /etc/skel
<Demitar> That's gnome not skel.
<[Spooky] > randabis: thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's why i asked for "equivalent".
<crimsun> /etc/skel's equivalent is /etc/skel
<BROKEN_LADDER> all files that a new user has by default should be in /etc/skel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> not in ubuntu it's not buddy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> did you not see what he just wrote above?
<BROKEN_LADDER> adduser.conf
<Demitar> Yes, but the defaults in gnome are not installed when you add the user.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cause somebody in the project wants to break standards with every other distro.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lots of fun!
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you might actually try reading /etc/adduser.conf
<BROKEN_LADDER> don't tell me Demitar.  gnome actually creates them from that file if they don't exist already.
<BROKEN_LADDER> horrid horrid things people do sometimes.
<crimsun> ok, so you've not read /etc/adduser.conf at all.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks for being helpful Demitar.
<crimsun> that's apparent.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: i would really like it if you didn't talk to me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks.
<crimsun> then /ignore me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you seem to support every ignorant thing every developer does.
<BROKEN_LADDER> unquestioningly.
<zAo^> how can I start egg aMSN and let it start on my 4th workspace ? ($ amsn 0:4 ????)
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, remember what we said about being friendly and the code of conduct earlier?
<randabis> # The SKEL variable specifies the directory containing "skeletal" user
<randabis> # files; in other words, files such as a sample .profile that will be
<randabis> # copied to the new user's home directory when it is created.
<randabis> SKEL=/etc/skel
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm being friendly.  i asked him nicely not to talk to me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i even said please.
<Demitar> If you keep that up pretty soon noone will want to help you.
<crimsun> [for the record, he didn't say "please" in that context] 
<eli> HELP: ubuntu installation will not boot (first time)
<BROKEN_LADDER> Demitar: i thanked you sincerely for the help.
<Demitar> He took of his free time and offered his help. The least you can do is to be polite.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's good to see a helpful person in here.
<BROKEN_LADDER> help?  no he just criticized me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's rude, and that's about all i see in this place.
<njs12345> you're the one coming in here with critical altitude BROKEN_LADDER
<BROKEN_LADDER> but seriously, thank you for the adduser.conf thing.  i asked about this for days before you helped me out on that one.
<eli> Can anybody make some suggestion on why grub will not boot, after installing for the first time?
<Demitar> eli, "will not boot"?
<Demitar> As in, no menu or it won't do anything?
<eli> Hi Demitar, thanks. Installed from the cd (on top of previous kanotix). First it says graphics file missing, then, grub menu still has kanotix...
<RobbieB> eli, where did you install GRUB during installation? In the MBR?
<eli> Then, when clicking the top boot option, Error 15 File not found
<eli> It did not give me a choice. There was already grub installed there from the previous kanotix
<Demitar> Well, it sounds like it reads the menu.lst from the old installation. Most likely reinstalling grub will fix it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> actually Demitar i looked in /etc/adduser and i don't see any settings that would cause new users to have their ubunu theme and wallpaper.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are those settings coming from?
<eli> Demitar: how to reinstall grub, if I can not boot?
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, as we concluded earlier, it won't. The first time you log in as a gnome user gnome will supply those defaults (most likely it doesn't install anything, only uses the defaults).
<Demitar> eli, you have too options: 1. emergency disk/cd  2. tell grub to boot off the correct disk (since it has a commandline interface)
<Demitar> s/too/two/
<BROKEN_LADDER> Demitar: where are those defaults defined?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Demitar: that's what i'm looking for.
<randabis> hmm...perhaps gnome's defaults can be changed
<BROKEN_LADDER> they have to be..
<Demitar> BROKEN_LADDER, I suspect it's all gconf /etc/gconf/ ...
<eli> Demitar: 1. I do not have the emergency disk, only the original boot disk. 2. I can get to the command line of grub.
<eli> Can I just reinstall grub using the installation cd?
<randabis> actually you can...
<randabis> you can use the installation CD to chroot into your ubuntu
<Demitar> eli, original bootdisk would do the trick, yes. But if you're comfortable with computers choosing the kernel with grub might be easier.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/schemas
<randabis> there's a description of how to do that on www.ubuntuguide.org
<eli> Demitar: I can not find the kernet with the command line interface of grub
<eli> (I do not know how to do it...)
<mjr> hmh, doesn't gnome-vfs's sftp method know how to ask for a password?
<mjr> christ
<BROKEN_LADDER> mjr: i'm curious about that gnome-vfs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does that allow me just to see the files in nauilus, or to actually let other apps use them as though they are local files?
<Demitar> Well the syntax is something like this: kernel (hd0, 0)/boot/vmlinuz...
<randabis> BROKEN_LADDER: /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/schemas (crimsun posted that, not sure if you ignored him)
<randabis> to alter gnome's defaults
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was about to say thanks to crimsun for that
<randabis> ah
<BROKEN_LADDER> i saw it.
<mjr> BROKEN_LADDER, it allows other gnome-vfs-aware apps to use it
<Demitar> And then you need to specify initrd too: initrd (hd0, 0)/boot/initrd...
<mjr> hmm, but apparently sftp:// can ask for a password, wonder what's wrong then
<eli> Demitar: when I type that I get file not found
<Demitar> eli, hd0 specifies which physical disk. , 0 specifies the partition.
<Demitar> Then type /boot/ and tab-complete the rest.
<mjr> hmm, it must be that the account I was trying to access has sftp-server as shell
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think i'm just going to install the lufs kernel module to be able to mount ssh connections.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need a way to easily edit my web site.
<mjr> BROKEN_LADDER, that is more handy
<mjr> and I'm eager for the day there'll be userspace fs support in the default kernel
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah but i'm sure installing the module will be a pain.  i've never insalled a module that wasn't already in the source during a kernel compile.
<Mayday> so when i select "custom icon" on something on the desktop it starts to search in /usr/share/pixmaps, is it someway to change the default directory it opens?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack..it's 281 here.  freezing.
<eli> Demitar: there is something else, because when I typed boot after selecting the kernel, it said append a coorect root= boot option
<BROKEN_LADDER> what exactly do you mean by userspace?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was reading about this lufsmount thing and it was discussing that very issue.
<Demitar> eli, ah, yes. root=/dev/hda1 ro (hda1 being the partition and disk you installed it on)
<Demitar> After the kernel.
<Kakalto> how do I make a symlink?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ln -s
<Kakalto> command?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ln -s target link_path i believe
<Kakalto> I'll man it, I just want the command
<Demitar> Kakalto, man ln :)
<Kakalto> Demitar, BROKEN_LADDER, thanks
<Demitar> eli, when you've specified kernel and initrd you type boot to, well, boot. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wonder how hard it would be to install linux on one of those mac minis.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the hardware looks cool and is abou what a shuttle system would cost.
<Suva> BROKEN_LADDER, it's not hard
<Suva> It has allready been done
<BROKEN_LADDER> you just compile your kernel and there are modules for the sound card and everything?
<Suva> But I wouldn't install linux on a Mac system
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's pretty impressive.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why not?
<Suva> Cause Mac own stuff is better :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<BROKEN_LADDER> you have to be kidding me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i guess you could install X on it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> over osx
<eli> Demitar: after typing root=/dev/hda1 ro at the end of the kernel line, I type boot. It displays a few messages, and then says cannot open root device hda1 or unknown block. Should it be hda1 or hda0
<BROKEN_LADDER> but the osx gui is terrible.
<BROKEN_LADDER> apps' menus are at the top of the screen instead of in their own windows.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's way bloated.
<isaac> what?
<isaac> the menubar == bloat?
<isaac> hehaha
<BROKEN_LADDER> just the interface.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is bloated.
<BROKEN_LADDER> the menubar is just poorly designed.
<Demitar> eli, the same as you specified for where to find the kernel, but hd0 becomes hda and hd1 hdb etc and , 0 becomes hda1 and , 1 becomes hda2
<Suva> Well it's still better than Linux :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't have a menu bar at the top of my screen in gnome.  i just have app menu, window list, notification icon bar, workspace switcher, date/time..
<Kakalto> what do I require for Idd to work?
<njs12345> Suva: not for me :P
<Demitar> (hd0, 0) -> /dev/hda1 ; (hd3, 6) -> /dev/hdd7
<BROKEN_LADDER> better than linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the gnome gui is sooooo much better than osx's.
<BROKEN_LADDER> faster, more customizable, more intuitive.
<gurrio> hi
<njs12345> no-one knows whether it's better than linux because it's proprietrary
<Suva> Ah, don't care :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> njs12345: good point :)
<isaac> drop the soooooo much and append "in some ways"
<gurrio> i'm trying to run ubuntu live-cd,and when the X-server starts, the gnome desktop doesn't appear. so i reestart the x-server and then appears the gdm login screen. And i don't know the either username or the password. Could you help me, or where can i found them.
<Suva> I am not going to buy one anyways
<Kakalto> what do I require for Idd to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> isaac: in many ways it's soooo much better.
<Kakalto> hello?
<eli> Demitar: I have 1 hard disk, took the whole of it for ubuntu (creating 2 partitions, I think). What should be the kernel command?
<Suva> So what the hell with no root in ubuntu?
<Suva> Is that true? :P
<Demitar> Suva, sudo
<Kakalto> not quite
<BROKEN_LADDER> is upgrading to hoary going to require me to restart?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Suva: there is root in ubuntu
<Kakalto> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Suva> I don't want some sucking sudo
<Kakalto> restarting ubuntu without restarting
<BROKEN_LADDER> Suva: sudo to change the root pass then you can log in as root.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo is more secure however.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you should use sudo when you can stand it.
<randabis> BROKEN_LADDER, yes, you'll need to reboot
<randabis> Kakalto, that merely restarts X
<BROKEN_LADDER> i assumed so.
<Suva> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root/view?searchterm=root%20password
<Suva> Ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> my system has been up for five months.  how depressing.
<randabis> :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> j/k
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> five months no way
<Demitar> eli, something along the lines of: kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 ro - and then - initrd (hd0,0)/initrd.img - and finally - boot
<BROKEN_LADDER> i run on an old dell rack server which is so loud and drains so much power that i always turn it off at night and when i go to work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here use gaim?
<randabis> I do
<BROKEN_LADDER> do you have the otr plugin?
<eli> Demitar: Is is booting now!!!!
<Demitar> eli, yay! :)
<randabis> otr?
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.xelerance.com/mirror/otr/
<eli> Demitar: entering the next steps of configuration...
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a "revolutionary" encryption plugin.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's something everyone should use if he can.
<randabis> nice
<eli> Demitar: while it continues... Will I have to write the lines that I just typed into some configuration file?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's really easy to install to.
<Demitar> eli, you probably want to check that /boot/grub/menu.lst is sane and then run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<njs12345> I use gaim-encryption already, so I don't really need it
<Kakalto> how exactly do I make a symbolic link inside a file (a dll) to another file?
<njs12345> however it does look interesting
<BROKEN_LADDER> and if you have it, it basically detects when the other party has it, and connects.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gaim-encryption doesn't do anything like what otr does.
<njs12345> ln -s <file to be linked to> <symbolic link>
<BROKEN_LADDER> you should read about otr.
<Demitar> eli, they should be in the menu file already, really.
<njs12345> well, it encrypts messages
<njs12345> and I'm not stupid enough to lose control of private keys
<BROKEN_LADDER> otr is encryption plus authentication plus repudiability.
<eli> Demitar: The order I did was 1. setup... 2. kernel .... 3. initrd.... 4. boot Is this all to it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the point of encryption without authentication?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what's the point of authentication without repudiability?
<BROKEN_LADDER> otr makes gaim-encryption utterly obsolete
<Kakalto> njs12345, that command didn't work
<Kakalto> it said the file already exists
<Demitar> eli, that is enough, there is some other magic, your menu.lst should contain entries like this:
<BROKEN_LADDER> otr is also cross platform/client.
<gurrio> Sorry, but how can i know what's the default user and pass on the live-cd?
<Demitar> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-2-686
<Demitar> root            (hd0,0)
<Demitar> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-2-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Demitar> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-2-686
<Demitar> savedefault
<Demitar> boot
<Demitar> And those should be installed by the kernel packages automagically.
<randabis> the otr deb is down :/
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but that's sad
* njs12345 = reboot
<eli> Demitar: after I get into the system (which is downloading packages now), I will check this. It is now downloading security patches, locales
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/[..] inaries/debian/gaim-otr_1.0.3-2_i386.deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> oops
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://freshmeat.net/redir/otr/55072/url_deb/gaim-otr_1.0.3-2_i386.deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> it works
<randabis> the gaim plugin depends on the library though
<BROKEN_LADDER> but you need to have gaim 1.1.1 or better.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you just install libotr and otr
<randabis> the library deb is down not the gaim plugin
<BROKEN_LADDER> easy as cake.
<Demitar> eli, if you already have defined an account you can simply switch to another console: ALT-F2 (or any F1-F6). And login there and do the stuff.
<BROKEN_LADDER> randabis ahh
<BROKEN_LADDER> it will be back up shortly then i'm sure
<randabis> :/
<eli> Demitar: Yes, I can do alt-f2. What should I check there?
<Tomcat_> Can anybody here tell me what song this is? http://www.sarahundhelge.de/tomcats_illegale_files/Cut.mp3
<Demitar> eli, have you created an account? (I don't remember when in the install process that is done.)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't wait to be a hoar: 134kB/s 29m35s
<eli> Demitar: is the user that I defined the same as root? I dont remember being asked for the root password? Reply to you: yes, I can login with the user that I have already defind.
<randabis> BROKEN_LADDER, what package number? :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> i always found it really frustrating that a kilobyte wasn't exactly 1000 bytes, and a megabyte wasn't exactly a million.
<BROKEN_LADDER> package "number"?
<randabis> root is not defined by default eli
<Demitar> eli, good, then type "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<randabis> BROKEN_LADDER, the "get" number
<[Spooky] > im new to this *.deb thing... all debs are ok ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sheesh..hell if i know.
<Demitar> And you should get a list of something resembling the entry I pasted above.
<eli> Demitar: when I look at the contents of /boot I think that a new kernel was not created there. The kernel is vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3.386, which I think came from kanotix
<randabis> no! not all debs are ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> isn't that number just valid if it's hosted in the debian repositories?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's from two comp sci profs at UC Berkeley.
<eli> Demitar: but the initrd has the date of today...
<eli> Demitar: but the numbers of the kernel and initrd match: 2.6.8.1-3.386
<Demitar> eli, does the title say ubuntu?
<swim> has anyone tried sidecandy yet?
<Demitar> Since that kernel is in ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> holy cow it's 3am..i'm off to bed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> nite guys.
<randabis> nite
<randabis> 5 am here :p
<eli> Demitar: what file should I be looking at? At the moment I am doing ls and looking at the contents of /boot
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in san francisco.
<aperson> 5am here too
<BROKEN_LADDER> where it's a chilly 281k.
<lkerscher> is anywhere a german ubuntu channel?
<Demitar> eli, did you cat (or less or more) menu.lst?
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> nein.
<lkerscher> nein?
<eli> Demitar: I do not have menu.lst in /boot
<Demitar> eli, /boot/grub/menu.lst or don't you have a grub dir?
<swim> does anyone know how to install sidecandy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to rip off my roomie's windows fonts tommorrow.
<eli> Demitar: Yes, and there is a menu.lst that I am looking at now
<Demitar> eli, and it contains kernels that look ok?
<yowwww> can anyone tell me why gdm wont start upon a fresh install with updates?
<szi> does anyone know to what degree ubuntu is compatible with debian
<[Spooky] > so how good is it to buld from src in ubuntu ?
<[Spooky] > *build
<eli> Demitar: there lines with Ubuntu in the title, but I did not see these lines when booting. The kernel version is the same as what I said before.
<szi> is it possible to track debian unstable after doing an ubuntu install?
<Demitar> szi, not without serious breakage due to binary incompabilities.
<szi> Demitar: lame
<gt500> 'llo peepz :)
<eli> Demitar: when booting I definitely did not see menu.lst
<Demitar> eli, then run "sudo grub-install /dev/hda"
<szi> Demitar: so far i like what i see as far as the live cd, but i'll stick straight debian
<eli> Demitar: it is asking me for a password....
<Demitar> szi, well you pretty much have all debian packages built for ubuntu in the universe collection, built directly from debian.
<Demitar> eli, it's your user account's password.
<randabis> ubuntu stays more up to date than straight debian :)
<swim> welp gnight all
<Demitar> randabis, apart from the occacional quirks in universe due to packages depending on exact versions, or ubuntu simply being more up to date. :)
<eli> Demitar: and then I get cannot remove /boot/grub.stage1: permission denied
<Demitar> Hmm...
<randabis> :)
<gt500> sudo 8)
<Demitar> eli, well, make sure that your grub package is up to date, and try again. (The stages should be in /boot/grub/ not /boot/grub.*
<eli> Demitar: CORRECTION: I did run it, and it seem to have done it ok. How do I know if it is ok?
<eli> Demitar: the files in the grub directrory have now today's date
<Demitar> Only one way to know for sure. And I imagine you can guess what. :)
<eli> Demitar: I will wait until the session at alt-F1 finishes downloading. It is now on package 61, and does not say when it will finish.
<Demitar> Yes, that's a good idea.
<Demitar> Good luck.
<cavediver> Damn, I can't even run the binary installer frn mozilla.org. I'm trying to install FF 1.0
<Demitar> cavediver, in ubuntu?
<eli> Demitar: thanks very much. One last question: I see that the swap partition is only 200 megabytes, the / particion is 8o Gigabytes. Is this an acceptable value?
<cavediver> Demitar: yes.
<Demitar> eli, I think it'll be ok. A bit more swap can be good since it doesn't hurt (I hear 2.6 kernels suggest twice as much swap as ram).
<cavediver> I hate being stuck with FF 0.8
<cavediver> :/
<Demitar> cavediver, ah, I forgot I switched to hoary. :)
<eli> Demitar: Is it possible to increase the swap after installation?
<PotajiTo> wenas
<cavediver> Demitar: I see :=) Is it somewhat stable ?
<Demitar> eli, well, first. How much ram does the box have.
<eli> Demitar: it has 390 megabytes
<Demitar> cavediver, you probably shouldn't ask me I've been running debian/sid exclusively for years.
<cavediver> Me to. I had problems with sid and switched to Ubuntu. Only need FF and TB 1.0. Backports doesn't work in A64 version, unfortunately.
<Demitar> eli, then it probably has so much ram that it won't be a problem anyway. But if you're worried you can either test one of the e2fs partition resizing tools (never tried one myself) or reinstall from scratch.
<Demitar> cavediver, then upgrade already. ;-) It's not unstable.
<cavediver> I might just do that :=)
<Demitar> I just needed one compiler upgrade. And let's just say that upgrades only become complicated when upgrading from potato and sid and apt can't read the older package files. ;-) Which I happened to do recently, since I only had a potato disc handy. :)
<eli> Demitar: in windows 390 is not much memory.... B
<eli> Demitar: about resizing: will try it later. It just finished downloading the packages, and it is not unpacking them. Lets get first a system that works.
<Demitar> eli, well, the main memory hogs for me are firefox and evolution (or thunderbird). But I'm a console person so I probably don't count (a few terminals, emacs and a browser and I'm happy ;) ).
<Demitar> Oh, and X-Chat obviously. :)
<eli> Demitar: I like x, and will be using emacs, tex, mysql, and perhaps some email and mozilla. I felt that the swap was too small....
<eli> Demitar: also the web server, and php.
<Demitar> Yeah, it's probably good to get a bit extra then. I was amazed how little memory ubuntu used, then I realized I hadn't installed all the servers I usually habitually install. :)
<Demitar> And I finally got a new hd to I got myself a grand 10G swap. ;-) Which due to the reasons I mentioned before is entirely unused. :)
<eli> Demitar: Yes, this is also something that I will be looking at later: I do not want to have un-needed software, just to take memory and boot time.
<eli> Demitar: with kanotix I could see in one applet the memory used, including the swap. It was almost full all the time (the swap memory)
<eli> Meaning, it was being used.
<eli> Demitar: Going back to something from before: Is there a root user?
<randabis> not by default
<eli> randabis: was this a reply to me?
<randabis> well...actually there is a root user, but he has no password by default
<randabis> yes eli :)
<eli> randabis: Can I use su?
<Demitar> As randabis said, it can only be accessed through sudo.
<randabis> ubuntu makes use of the sudo command
<Demitar> (Prevents remote root logins and that entire madness as a bonus.)
<eli> Is sudo for the whole session or just for the immediate command?
<Demitar> It has a timeout.
<randabis> the immediate command
<randabis> with timeout
<randabis> you can open a terminal though that has root privs
<[Spooky] > hm a lame question ? howto install a deb package ? :) isnt it pkg something ?
<eli> Ok, I am sure I will get used to it.
<randabis> dpkg -i foo.deb
<randabis> with sudo of course
<[Spooky] > thanks again :)
<eli> randabis: yes, that is exactly what I was thinking, wanting to do.
<randabis> eli, it will be in your gnome applications menu under system tools
<randabis> optionally you can make your own root terminal launcher
<randabis> you would use gksudo gnome-terminal as the command field of your launcher
<eli> Just now booting into x, good screen size. Seems very good.
<randabis> :)
<randabis> I'll be back in a minute
<eli> My mozilla client does not have the nice faces so here it oges :-) :-) :-) :-)
<randabis> gonna go over to my laptop so I can lay down
<eli> Well, it does show the faces...
<nir> anyone got 4.1 running on G5?
<topyli> randabis-laptop: smart move, it's sunday after all
<eli> randabis: Thanks for your help.
<nir> I boot with Enter, or with install video-ofonly
<chris_> hi.. got a simple query - basic warty install - selecting a login theme manager, how come when logged into gnome as a normal user, when i enter the root password (as it asks to swtich user) it always fails, but when I enter my user password it runs the login theme manager?
<eli> Demitar: thanks very much for your help. It was great.
<randabis-laptop> yep
<nir> but I get only gray screen with message about opening display
<randabis-laptop> no problem eli
<nir> and then nothing for minutes
<nir> trying on G5 dual 2 Giga
<randabis-laptop> because the root user is disabled unless you enabled it
<topyli> people all over the net speak of irda-lan like it's really possible. i'm getting more and more convinced it's sheer fantasy
<eli> randabis, Demitar: and amazingly: it sees the windows network and its computers
<randabis-laptop> nir because root has no password by default
<randabis-laptop> when it asks for a password, it wants your user password
<randabis-laptop> that's how sudo / gksudo works
<chris_> yeah, whys that? using sudo ?
<chris_> ahh..
<randabis-laptop> eli that's great
<chris_> I just thought it was like su
<chris_> just confused me a little bit
<randabis-laptop> it's a little different...it's more secure than su
<chris_> I've always used su, so it's a new concept to me heh
* chris_ wanders off to read up about it
<topyli> it's more difficult to crack a root account when it's disabled :)
<nir> randabis-laptop, I'm not talking about login
<randabis-laptop> nir I know you're not
<nir> If it was not clear - I trying to boot from the cd
<randabis-laptop> ooh
<randabis-laptop> I mixed you up with chris_ my appologies
<nir> np
<nir> :)
<cavediver> hmm.. I installed mencoder-amd64, but what's the name of the binary ? It was mencoder on debian, but not here.
<randabis-laptop> check /usr/bin
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg -L mencoder-amd64 will list the contents of the package
<david> ola
<david> estoy listo
<david> para actualizar a hoary
<david> de warty a hoary
<HrdwrBoB> david: #ubuntu-es
<HrdwrBoB> at a guess
<spiral> mjg59: hmmm... Where can I find more informations about the smart battery stability ?
<david> ya esta actualizado el sources.list
<david> ahora un apt-get dist-upgrade
<david> y listo
<david> ahora estoy con ubuntu
<david> recien instalado
<david> sin drivers oficiales
<david> ni nada
<david> eso lo hare despues
<david> de actualizar
<david> :)
<HrdwrBoB> david: sorry, I only speak english (and bad english)
<randabis-laptop> no habla espanol:(
<david> una pregunta
<norman> ohai! :P
<norman> cool. i like this
<norman> it autoconnected to ubuntu :P
<norman> anyway..: since im here. can one wine 3ds max in linux?
<norman> ahhh, then it got silent :P
<HrdwrBoB> norman: not sure, blender runs natively, you'd have to ask wine people
<HrdwrBoB> or try it
<norman> ye, but i cant mount my ntfspartition
<norman> simply cause i dont know how to mount :P
<spiral> norman: mount /dev/hda1 [mountpoint]  -t ntfs -o ro may help
<randabis-laptop> perhaps you should checkout the howto on that subject on www.ubuntuguide.org
<mjg59> spiral: The acpi-devel mailing list
<spiral> mjg59: I'm looking at it
<spiral> thanks
<spockster> ma111 usb  is there a guide availible?
<HrdwrBoB> spockstar: ubuntuguide.org
<spockstar> HrdwrBoB: is that the only guide?
<HrdwrBoB> spockstar: there is a lot of good information on ubuntulinux.org
<randabis-laptop> more specifically, the wiki within the site
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<spockstar> HrdwrBob: yes i have been looking there found some info,just wondered if there was other info
<spockstar> thanks
<scoon_> anyone here know if the firewire port on audigy cards is powered ?
<norman> damn
<norman> my resolution fucked up
<norman> S:
<norman> can anyone tell me how to change it? :P
<norman> the resolution is to low to run the web
<gt500> Computer -> System Configuration -> Screen Resolution
<norman> ahh! great!
<norman> thank you :D
<gt500> ;)
<gt500> np
<Ephemeral> scoon_
<Ephemeral> how many pins does it have?
<Ephemeral> i think if its 6 then its powered, if its 4 it isnt
<scoon_> Ephemeral, it is the larger one, 6 i think
<Ephemeral> that will provide power then
<scoon_> Ephemeral, the only fw dev that i have is a 2nd gen iPod.
<Ephemeral> yeah
<scoon_> Ephemeral, is there somewhere that has all this stuff.  the ieee1394 site did not and neither did creative's site.  tom's hardware didn't either.
<Ephemeral> all what stuff?
<scoon_> Ephemeral, about powered firewire, etc.
<Ephemeral> ah
<norman> damn
<norman> my wine is fucked
<scoon_> Ephemeral, the main reason that I am not certain is that i used to have a 3port fw card, and for power, i'd plug my ps into it.
<thomasvs> anyone here who knows a little about "baz" ?
<scoon_> Ephemeral, but the audigy does not do that.
<_4strO> yop yop
<lyy> i just installed ubuntu
<lyy> i just installed ubuntu but it didn't detect my network card somehow. how do i go about fixing this?
<Ephemeral> As far as I know, the Audigy and Sound-card Firewire ports do not supply power (they are 4 pin usually)
<Ephemeral> http://www.camcorderinfo.com/bbs/archive/index.php/t-107450.html
<Adrenal> anyone know any good rss feeds?
<Ephemeral> go to that site
<Ephemeral> BBC RSS?
<Ephemeral> what are u looking for?
<Ephemeral> news ? Tech?
<Adrenal> anything really
<Adrenal> guess i should try syndic8 then hey?
<Adrenal> just discovered Fx live bookmarks
<Ephemeral> http://news.bbc.co.uk/rss/newsonline_world_edition/front_page/rss091.xml
<Ephemeral> bbc RSS
<Ephemeral> news
<Adrenal> cheers
<scoon_> Ephemeral, what is meant by 4pin or 6pin.
<scoon_> Ephemeral, i thought it was the size of the connector.
<Ephemeral> the physical connector...
<Ephemeral> my Ipod uses 6pin .. i think its 1st or 2nd gen
<Ephemeral> it doesnt have a cradle
<scoon_> Ephemeral, neither does mine.  but my audity uses the 6pin connector.
<scoon_> Ephemeral, i have a creative audigy 2 zs
<Ephemeral> scoon_ what OS u using?
<Ephemeral> do u have Ubuntu and windows?
<scoon_> Ephemeral, only linux.
<Ephemeral> ah
<scoon_> Ephemeral, i haven't used windows @ home in over 6 years.
<Ephemeral> what happens if u plug it in ?
<Ephemeral> if i can recieve power, i'd think it would weather it liked the OS or not
<Ephemeral> data transmission might take a bit of setting up
<scoon_> Ephemeral, no, it works just fine.  haven't had any problems w/ it.
<scoon_> Ephemeral, it appears to be charging the iPod beacause the battery icon show that it does.
<scoon_> Ephemeral, but i just wanted to see some docs on the subject
<Ephemeral> ...hehe, so whats the problem?
<Ephemeral> ah
<Ephemeral> what software do u use in Ubuntu with the ipod?
<scoon_> Ephemeral, gtkpod.
<scoon_> Ephemeral, there is no problem, per say.
<Ephemeral> i'll try gtkpod sometime
<scoon_> in fact i have had firewire working great since 2.4 kernels
<scoon_> its good.
<scoon_> i like it
<Ephemeral> dont even know if my firewire on my mobo is working inb ubuntu
<norman> is there a way to turn of  that ""W***WA*" biping!?
<norman> :S
<norman> thank god!
<norman> :S
<norman> i thought i would have to live with it all my life :P
<astaroth> hola a todos
<wezzer> hola
<astaroth> me podria ayudar alguien?
<astaroth> acabo de instalar el ubuntu y no me sale el sonido
<norman> is there an adresse to add to synaptic to download and isntall kde?
<Riddell> norman: add the universe repository
<astaroth> alguien habla espaol?
<HappyFool> astaroth: /join #ubuntu-es
<claudio__> hi
<claudio__> i have problems with sound
<claudio__> need help
<neofeed> what problems have you got?
<ToM-> Evening, I have a problem with Ubuntu's installation.
<claudio__> i have two sound cards a realtek ac97 and a soundblaster pci 128, how i choose ??
<norman> <Riddell> norman: add the universe repository
<ToM-> claudio__: leave the other's drivers out? Or tell Alsa to use the soundblaster as primary
<norman> ?
<claudio__> the realtek is onboard i want to use the sb
<Ephemeral> is Fluxbox in Universe?
<chris_> claudio__: disable the realtek in the bios mate
<chris_> that'd be the easiest way
<neofeed> claudio__, if you don't use the onboard on anyway. why not disable it in the bios?
<norman> what is universe repository? :S
<ToM-> Ubuntus's installation doesn't seem to understand my sata-hardisk.
<astaroth> I have only ac97
<ToM-> s,hardisk,harddisk
<claudio__> i disable it on the bios, detected anyway
<claudio__> sorry for the bad english
<chris_> bizzare.. normally it wouldn't detect it.. it didn't do for me :)
<chris_> are you sure that is it definately disabled?
<Ephemeral> ToM, Ubuntu works with my SATA disk
<Ephemeral> ToM, it sees it as SDA
<claudio__> legacy onboard audio = disabled
<ToM-> Ephemeral: does the installation want to use the whole disk? Because it sees the disk, but doesn't let me do the partitioning
<duzchip> Heya
<Riddell> norman: I don't use synaptic but you want this in your sources.list:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Ephemeral> ToM, no, it can co-exist with other Linux or M$
<ToM-> Ephemeral: Weird, since it only gives me option to use soft-raid, or wipe the whole disk
<claudio__> how i tell alsa to use the soundlaster?
<Ephemeral> ToM, Make some space, then use "Guided Partitioning"
<ToM-> Ephemeral: My harddisk already has linux on it
<Ephemeral> ToM, What i do is leave 40GB free, then use the "use remaining free space option" and it does it auto
<Riddell> norman: change warty to hoary if you want KDE 3.3.2
<Riddell> norman: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ToM-> Ephemeral: well it doesn't see any partitions. It just sees the driver but doesn't show any partitions
<Ephemeral> ToM, what mobo, disk?
<Riddell> norman: apt-get update && apt-get install kde-core
<Ephemeral> ToM, I'm using DFI Nforce3, Seagate 7200.7 SATA
* neofeed thinks hoary is seriously broken at the moment - at least the Xorg part. it seems to have problems with color adjustment. And kills FireFox when visiting alternate.de
<HappyFool> well, hoary is bleeding edge, isn't it?
<neofeed> somewhat ;)
<Ephemeral> whens Hoary go stable?
<Ephemeral> roughly
* neofeed has no clue
<ToM-> Ephemeral: A7N8X-E Deluxe
<HappyFool> i'm not sure - i believe the release is in april (?)
<fc_> where can I get php?
<Ephemeral> ah
<neofeed> when was warty released?
<HappyFool> october
<Ephemeral> is it possible to run XFCE in Warty?
<jdub> neofeed: 4.10 == year.month :)
<_4strO> fc_ > apt-get install appache2
<neofeed> HappyFool, yep that makes warty be 5.4
<fc_> oh
<_4strO> fc_ > apt-get install apache2
<neofeed> as far as I got.
<ToM-> Ephemeral: and the drive is seagate
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule -> for hoary
<neofeed> jdub, do you really think I know what version I'm running ;)
<jdub> neofeed: warty == 4.10, hoary will == 5.04
<neofeed> jdub, ... ohh well padding with 0's
<duzchip> I had to reinstall ubuntu today
<duzchip> I could not get my x to work last night after upgrading to 5.04
<duzchip> so i'm running 4.10 until 5.04 is stable
<duzchip> or released atleast
<ToM-> Ephemeral: I'll try installing again..
<jdub> duzchip: probably worth upgrading at preview time, in march.
<Ephemeral> Tom, go for it
<Ephemeral> Tom, i used to have NF7-S
<Ephemeral> Tom, i had no troubles , same HD
<ToM-> Other anoying things is, that usb-keybouard doesnt work with installation
<fc_> _4strO, where is php installed then?
<fc_> I dont use apache
<_4strO> u dont want use ?
<fc_> heh?
<Ephemeral> ToM, have you definitley got the latest ISO image?
<_4strO> /var/www/
<duzchip> jdub: i'll see about it then. Now i just want a stable system
<claudio__> alguien habla espaol?
<HappyFool> try #ubuntu-es
<_4strO> fc_ -> what u want do ?
<_4strO> make some html/php pages ?
<fc_> I want to use php on my webserver
<fc_> but not apache
<_4strO> erf
<njs12345> fc_: erm
<fc_> so i need the path of the php executable file
<HappyFool> what webserver are you going to use?
<ToM-> still no luck
<fc_> abyss
<jdub> fc_: install php4-cli
<claudio__> need help with alsa
<jdub> fc_: should be /usr/bin/php4 or /usr/bin/php
<fc_> jdub, thnx
<_4strO> oki i think it's in /etc/apache
<_4strO> will look
<jazzka> how can install a new font?
<jdub> fc_: er, /usr/bin/php4-cgi
<jdub> fc_: package is php4-cgi
<jdub> jazzka: run application > type 'fonts:///', then drag'n'drop
<claudio__> I have two sound cards how i choose which uses ubuntu?
<njs12345> jdub: is there an openoffice 2.0 preview package yet?
<odyssey> is skype spyware?
<jdub> there have been uploads, but it hasn't finally built yet
<fc_> jdub, its /usr/bin/php, but thank you, it works :)
<jazzka> jdub, I havn't enough permissions
<njs12345> odyssey: no, I don't think it has any spyware
<jdub> jazzka: you do, fonts:/// installs into your home directory (the actual location is ~/.fonts/)
<Xolt> does the ubuntu have a sshd on the livecd?
<jdub> Xolt: no
<ToM-> Ephemeral: same thing again
<jdub> whiprush: ping
<lyy> how do i disable ipv6 on ubuntu?
<Xolt> i cant seem to find documentation on how to install ubuntu, do you know where i could get it?
<lyy> Xolt: what's the problem?
<Xolt> im trying to install ubuntu onto my harddisk
<lyy> Xolt: i just installed ubuntu myself. all i did was create 2 partitions. the / partition and the swap partition
<lyy> Xolt: the rest was just following the installation wizard
<Xolt> installation wizard? It booted to the desktop
<nokia6000> i just joined #xyz1234 earlier, then use xchat's "Window>Channel List" set minimium to 1 and max to 5; but i did not see #xyz1234 showed up.
<ogra> Xolt: are you sure you didnt use the livecd ?
<nokia6000> do i have to register a channel?
<Xolt> i used the livecd
<lyy> Xolt: that's the reason why
<Xolt> how can i install from the livecd?
<jdub> Xolt: support > documentation > howto on the website
<jdub> Xolt: you can't
<ogra> Xolt: you cant
<Xolt> then how the heck do i install ubuntu?
<carambol> install cd
<Xolt> so i need to download the other i386 image and use that instead of the livecd?
<lyy> dam that sucks. no qt on ubuntu
<Ephemeral> Xolt, Yeah
<ToM-> Ephemeral: it doesn't detect any partitions on my drive
<ogra> lyy: just install it, its in universe
<jdub> qt is in main
<Ephemeral> ToM, You only have 1 disk right?
<lyy> ogra: i'm still kinda new on how to install packages on ubuntu. i was told rpms and some other stuff..
<ogra> jdub: thank (never using it)
<ToM-> Ephemeral: yes, and the ISO was downloaded and burned yesterday.
<jdub> lyy: qt is not installed by default, but it's available for install. it's in main, which means that it's supported.
<ToM-> But when I used expert installation, it complained something about missing IDE drivers
<ogra> lyy: in your computer menu look for synaptic
<Ephemeral> ToM, Who makes the SATA Controller? Silicon Image? , I'd do a google to see if your SATA Controller is supported
<jdub> lyy: if you run synaptic, supported packages are very obvious - they're marked with an ubuntu logo.
<ToM-> Ephemeral: you mean supported by kernel?
<Ephemeral> ToM, Yeah
<ToM-> Ephemeral: It is
<Ephemeral> ToM, Thats wierd
<ToM-> Ephemeral: Mandrake 10.0 & 10.1 works just fine
<norman> im sorry for naging, but howtheheck do i boot kde? :P
<jdub> when you run gdm, click sessions and choose kde.
<claudio__> how i prevent a module from loading??
<tuhl> anybody got the acrobat 7 beta for Linux?
<ToM-> Ephemeral: Oh well I have to go and let some steam out. ;) I'll look into this more this evening
<Phineas> claudio, there's a blacklist file, search the forums
<Ephemeral> ToM, ok ToM
<ogra> claudio__: add the modulename to the file /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<claudio__> thanks
<norman> umh? gdm? im sorry, i used to have suse. then i didnt need all that :P
<fc_> where can I get kernel-source for warty?
<Phineas> yeah, that's the file ogra
<jdub> fc_: apt-cache search linux-source
<Phineas> norman, when you boot up and see the login screen, that's gdm
<jdub> fc_: then you'll find the package name for your kernel
<norman> ok, thanks. trying
<Phineas> k
<xoxoxo> hello
<Phineas> howdy
<xoxoxo> i want to mount a file as loopback device, and in READONLY mode. anybody please tell me which command to use? i tried "mount -o loop -o ro rootfs /mnt", but it doesnt work ?
<HappyFool> xoxoxo: have you done "sudo modprobe loop"
<HappyFool> loopback support is a module on ubuntu, not loaded by default
<vapz> try "mount -o loop,ro <filename> <mountdir>"
<vapz> and of course you should be root or have privileges to mount everything
<fc_> jdub, about that kernel-source, where is it?
<fc_> i only see a tar in /usr/src
<jdub> fc_: it's called linux-source-*
<fc_> should i extract that tar?
<jdub> yes, that's the source code, dude. :)
<zido> is there any program in Linux that can view quicktime movies?
<ogra> zido: try vlc
<jdub> zido: xine (ie. totem-xine) with w32codecs installed
<Phineas> xmms should play it...
<Phineas> well, with the xmmplayer plugin
<piratePenguin> I want my isdn devices to be created automatically so they're there when I needa connect to the internet... where should I put the mknod commands (what init/config file?)? (or is there another (better) way to set it up?)
<norman> yay \o/
<Phineas> glad it worked norman
<norman> :D
<ogra> piratePenguin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto
<giard> is there a bugzilla-type place for ubuntu hoary?
<zido> jdub: totem-xine plays it, but the sound and picture is pretty messed up :P
<jdub> giard: normal bugzilla
<njs12345> giard: try bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<piratePenguin> orga: omg, there's an isdn howto! If I seen that myself earlier on it'd have saved me a *lot* of time heh... thanks alot
<ogra> piratePenguin: :)
<juan> hi guyz where can I download xcompmgr deb? cause daniels haven't the deb on his page
<juan> :P
<jdub> juan: hoary
<norman> hihihi, downloading kdegames :D
<norman> now i just have to get ati working :S
<juan> ? I use hoary, I searched xcompmgr and it's not on hoary :/ jdub
<juan> juan@love:~ $ sudo apt-cache search xcompmgr >> juan@love:~ $
<juan> :/
<ogra> juan: do you have universe enabled ?
<no0tic> norman: do you have hoary?
<juan> oh no, sorry :P
<norman> mh. think so
<norman> i wrote hoary after the urlthingie
<juan> ogra, hoary upgrade changed my sources.list :P
<norman> why?
<juan> XD
<no0tic> no0tic: if you want help setting up ati drivers...
<norman> :)
<poolio> Can someone help me with ppc install?
<juan> I like the new visualition of the fonts in xorg, it rocks :D cool :)
<no0tic> norman: : if you want help setting up ati drivers...
<poolio> I am trying to mount my iPod (an scsi device) during install
<poolio> How can I do it, is it possible?
<Phineas> during install?
<Phineas> do you mean during bootup?
<ogra> norman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<diod> Hi all
<diod> I have a pb with the Ubuntu LiveCD
<Phineas> ok
<diod> After a few seconds/minutes, the display goes weird : there are stripes and I can't do anything more ..
<diod> The only solution I then have is to hard reboot
<diod> has anyone met this problem before ?
<Phineas> diod, I haven't. Does it occur in any other OS?
<poolio> I'm back, sorry.
<poolio> I am trying to mount my ipod after booting the install. I switch to a virtual console but don't know which device to mount.
<poolio> dmesg says it is sda but I don't see any sda in /dev
<diod> Phineas: Nope, I have a Debian/Win2k otherwise on that box and it's quite stabla ..
<Phineas> diod, then it sounds like it is a video driver problem... but I really can't be sure.
<poolio> Anyone?
<poolio> No ppcers here?
<spockstar> ma111 usb detected at boot ,but not listed with ifconfig what do i need to do ????
<diod> Phineas: ok, but what can I pass at boot to overcome it ?
<Phineas> poolio, have you checked the forums?
<poolio> no
<Phineas> go search the forums, there's a good number of threads when I search for ipod
<Phineas> diod, I don't know. You'll have to play around with it.
<lyy> i have an ipod photo 40gig
<lyy> anyone know if there's an ipod interface in linux besides using wine?
<diod> Phineas: is the Ubuntu liveCd based on Morphix ?? Unfortunately, there is not much on either the Ubuntu or the Morphix site
<poolio> Phineas, I don't see anything
<diod> Phineas: it would be good to have a list of all the available boot options somewhere
<poolio> That is useful to me
<poolio> the /dev tree is different in windows
<Phineas> diod, Yes it is based on the morphix.
<lyy> does ubuntu use ipv6 out of the box?
<lyy> i would like to turn it off
<Phineas> lyy, yes I do believe it is enabled initially.
<Phineas> poolio, alright, gimme a minute and let me see if I can find something for you
<lyy> Phineas: is there a way to turn it off? or do i have to do some hack job to turn it off?
<poolio> Thanks, I mean it says that I should "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<poolio> But there is no /dev/sda* on the ppc dev tree
<Phineas> lyy, yes there is, hold on for me
<eli> HELP: configuring network printer (hp 4500)
<fc_> poolio, do you use usb of firewire?
<usual> If I was new to linux and saw this posted as ubuntu, I would prolly never try ubuntu http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/19934-1.jpg
* usual shivers
<lyy> Phineas: ok i'm also look at the ubuntulinux.com website for info
<poolio> USB
<fc_> the iPod only works with firewire
<poolio> This system doesn't have firewire.
<fc_> well, thats what i found out
<poolio> It works fine in Gentoo.
<Phineas> lyy, well I know how to disable it in Firefox, is that what you're looking for?
<fc_> oh
<Phineas> poolio, have you looked into gtkpod?
<lyy> Phineas: in all routing
<poolio> Phineas: No, that doesn't matter
<poolio> I need to do this from the Install CD
<Phineas> lyy, okay, lemme look again.
<ZzeCoOl> hey guys .... i have a Sata (Westrern Digital 200gb) hd and it seems that you can mount your partitions at the boot time using fstab cause drivers for sata wasn't loaded ... but if you log into X then by mount -a everything works fine
<ZzeCoOl> any clues?
<ZzeCoOl> how can  i make this mount at the bot time?
<ZzeCoOl> boot
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<lyy> hmm. initial firefox is out of datte
<Phineas> lyy, look in /etc/modutils/alias and you should find 'alias ipv6' and toggle (comment or uncomment whichever may be)
<lyy> date
<lyy> Phineas: ok found it
<Phineas> lyy, and yes FF is out of date. Check the forums how-tos for how to get it from the Ubuntu Backports project
<poolio> This might help
<lyy> ok
<Phineas> Zze: Add a script to boottime?
<eli> HELP: anybody has experience with setting a network printer (printer with IP address)?
<maliks>  Hi everyone! Right now in urgent mode. I have by mistake deleted the /etc/init.d/samba file! Reinstalling samba doesn't get back the file! What do I do? Urgent please!
<poolio> Phineas, this might help, I get "Got unsupported event type "scsi_device"
<poolio> Got unsupported event type "block
<Xander> hello
<Xander> :-)
<poolio> "scsi" "scsi_host"
<maliks> kindly help as I cant access my Win Server now as I have by mistake deleted /etc/init.d/samba file! And reinstalling samba isn't getting the file back :( Please help Thanks in advance
<Phineas> poolio, sorry man, you've reached the end of my knowledge for that sort of thing. I'd just begin googling and such to see what you can find.
<Phineas> maliks, we saw it the first time, no need to say it twice
<fc_> poolio, I think that if you buy a firewire card it really works better
<juan> hi guyz, I installed xcompmgr, and I did: xcompmgr -c   but nothing happens and says: No composite extension, how can I fix that?? :D
<fc_> my iPod works with firewire
<lyy> looks like i mistyped my root password. how do i go about resetting the root password?
<wezzer> umm, there is no root password in ubuntu
<poolio> fc_ I'm not buying a firewire card.
<lyy> no wonder
<lyy> so..how do i do root stuff?
<maliks> can anyone give his or her /etc/init.d/samba file ???? or help me make one? [really sorry phineas but i am in a soup and it is way urgent!] 
<wezzer> if you want to be root, type sudo su root
<Phineas> lyy, sudo is the key
<wezzer> and then type your own password
<lyy> damn
<wezzer> or, you can use sudo
<lyy> i don't like sudo
<wezzer> sudo shutdown -r now
<wezzer> for example
<piratePenguin> weezzer: I did "sudo passwd" and changed the root password... now I have a root pw.. is there something wrong with this?
<poolio> You definitely need to use sudo.
<wezzer> lyy: then use sudo su root
<poolio> It is insecure to run su
<lyy> i'll sudo rm -rf /
<maliks> anyone please help me!
<maliks> :(
<wezzer> piratePenguin: no
<Phineas> maliks, stupidity on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine. I'm trying to find info so I can help. Please take a chill pill.
<piratePenguin> wezzer: oh, thanks
<usual> Phineas, easy man
<maliks> Ok thanks Phineas
<maliks> I will wait
<maliks> Ok waiting
<AndyR> lo ppl
<maliks> with hope
<poolio> YAY
<poolio> I got it working.
<lyy> i think it's dumb
<poolio> I insmodded the entire kernel module tree.
<lyy> you sudo and type in your own password
<usual> haha
<lyy> that's gotta be the stupidest thing
<Demitar> lyy, it's simple: sudo passwd; su -c "apt-get remove sudo"
<maliks> btw phineas do u have a working /etc/init.d/samba file? will it be the same for me?
<jdub> lyy: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo for more information as to why it's not "stupid"
<Phineas> maliks, that's what I'm looking for
<maliks> oops ok :)
<maliks> Thanks phineas
<maliks> Phineas: are you looking out for the file or r u looking out whether it will be the same or not ?
<lyy> jdub: they are assuming we are stupid people and want to "protect" use from ourselves with having us use sudo. this feels very much like a m$ tactic
* poolio is so happy
<Phineas> maliks: Check out http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/hints/2003-July/000525.html and see if that helps you
<Demitar> maliks, the "simple" way is to download the samba .deb (which you apparently have) and extract the file from there. (Either using midnight commander (mc) or using ar and tar.)
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: it's a more sensible idea
<maliks> phineas: ok checking out the link
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: sudo is better because you do less things as root
<jdub> lyy: er, dude...? it's a basic compartmentalisation security tactic.
<Demitar> lyy, su leads to a lot of root consoles lying about.
<zAo^> Who can advise me? I Have a ATI radeon 9600 PRO, but it is laggy (DRI is on). Should I buy a Gforce FX5200?
<Demitar> zAo^, are you using the proprietary ati drivers?
<jdub> lyy: stupid people can use su, too.
<lyy> Demitar: how does su leave alot of root consoles lying about?
<Phineas> alright, who's still looking for help?
<lyy> i used sudo before, but not all the time
<zAo^> Demitar, I use the Ubuntu drivers
<HrdwrBoB> zAo^: an FX5200 won't be much better, you'd really need a 5700+ for reasonable performance
<jdub> lyy: because you to su to a root shell instead of running single commands with elevated privileges.
<Demitar> lyy, since "sudo foo bar" is simpler than su -c "" type passwd (again, and again and again)
<lyy> so i don't know all the little details with sudo, but it feels kinda dumb to use sudo and then type my password
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: it's also much simpler to have one password
<jdub> lyy: it's certainly not stupid (perhaps "different" is the word you're looking for), and i'm not sure how microsoft is related to the ubuntu security policy.
<usual> there is no such thing as stupid people, there is only The rest of the world and Fedora users
<juan> hi guyz, I installed xcompmgr, and I did: xcompmgr -c   but nothing happens and says: No composite extension, how can I fix that?? :D
<zAo^> HrdwrBoB, thanks. Never ATI for me agian. I'll wait..
<Phineas> lyy, then use su, no one is stopping you ;)
<jdub> lyy: read the page i linked to above.
<Demitar> lyy, consider the case where there are more than one person with elevated privileges.
<no0tic> juan: you have to enable composite extension
<HrdwrBoB> Demitar: not to mention the case where there's one, and they should only need one password
<AndyR> are the hoary snapshot iso's really updated on a sunday? :)
<no0tic> juan: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<no0tic> juan: add Section "Extensions"
<zAo^> how many fps in fgl_gears is normal for a R9600 Pro?
<juan> oka thanks
<juan> :P
<ogra> AndyR: the isos are updated automatically.....
<maliks> thanks demitar, that worked now how do i make it executable so that it runs everytime I switch on my Computer?
<poolio> Phineas: For future reference if anyone asks, tell them to insmod the entire module tree.
<maliks> And thanks phineas too
<Demitar> HrdwrBoB, still one password can be slightly treacherous since cleartext passwords aren't quite eradicated yet.
<Phineas> maliks, you're welcome - sorry for getting snippy
<AndyR> orga, i had wondered :)
<Demitar> maliks, chmod +x /etc/init.d/samba
<Phineas> poolio, will do
<HrdwrBoB> Demitar: though we're talking about a desktop system for the most part
<ogra> AndyR: the question is if someone made significant changes you will notice ;)
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: *cough*
<lyy> Demitar: i just don't like groups with admin power except for root
<AndyR> like all broke
<HrdwrBoB> and a server system has less things that are likely to be plaintext
<HrdwrBoB> (in theory)
<Demitar> maliks, but wether it's run is really run is controlled by /etc/rc.*/*
<jdub> lyy: root is generally regarded as a bad centralisation of privileges.
<lyy> jdub: explain why having only one person have admin powers is bad
<jdub> lyy: ah, this is a different problem
<duzchip> Anyone know how to start coding a terminal ?
<Demitar> lyy, sudo doesn't dictate any policy on that matter.
<jdub> lyy: root being superuser doesn't mean 'only one person has admin powers'. :)
<AndyR> ogra, well i have done a daily on this comp and it seems ok so i will take my chances
<duzchip> I wanna code my own rxtv or xterm or such
<lyy> jdub: i'mt not going to let anyone on my system but me.
<duzchip> buy i dont know how to start
<lyy> jdub: i didn't say that
<poolio> Phineas: By the way, "sda" is in /dev/scsi/hostX/bus0/target0/lun0/partX
<jdub> lyy: awesome, so disabling the root account is sensible :)
<Demitar> duzchip, do you have a good reason or just, "that would be fun"? :)
<lyy> jdub: regardless of who has su powers, i feel there should only be 1.
<jdub> lyy: on a default ubuntu install, only the first created user has full sudo privileges, and the root account is disabled. this is a better state of affairs.
<HrdwrBoB> ok well I have to go to bed - fiance whinges I spend more time on a computer than with her (which is true)
<ogra> AndyR: go on :)
<jdub> lyy: and means you're explicitly defining the policy you've just outlined.
<lyy> jdub: i have to disagree. but to each their own.
<piratePenguin> hrm.. I did 'adduser $USER dip', as instructed on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto (I've su'd to root already) ... is that a mistake? when I look in /etc/passwd there is no dip user... should it just be 'adduser dip' ?
<Demitar> lyy, but that doesn't scale in many real-world cases.
<lyy> Demitar: i guess i'm just kinda ..annoyed
<jdub> lyy: this is hardly something to be annoyed about.
<gt500> backiez :D
<lyy> Demitar: i don't really like to have groups created with certain privillages without my say so by default.
<jdub> lyy: the full sudo privilege is assigned to a user, not a group.
<lyy> ah i see
<lyy> i guess i need more time in the manual with sudo
<jdub> lyy: also, you would not be able to perform administrative functions on the system without a user having administrative rights.
<jdub> at some stage, we will switch the default to a group, ala wheel.
<lyy> i'm just so used to using su -
<lyy> now i can't
<jdub> but again, only one user will be added to that group
<lyy> and it's a big change
<jdub> so, better to learn why instead of lashing out :)
<jdub> read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<nevyn> yeah I have the prescribed text.
<lyy> nah, i just want to uninstall it
<lyy> i don't need sudo
<nevyn> arrg ww
<RickA> hi all
<Demitar> lyy, if you really want it I told you how to do that from the beginning. ;-)
<RickA> i've just installed Ubuntu, and I have a few questions
<Phineas> RickA, ask away
<lyy> it's kinda cool tho. irssi was installed by default. most distro's don't have that
<lyy> hehe
<RickA> I've just mounted two Fat32 partitions under /mnt/documents and /mnt/storage
<RickA> if I browse them in nautilus, there's a small lock on the folders
<RickA> I was wondering what that meant
<usual> no permission
<Demitar> RickA, readonly.
<HrdwrBoB> that means you can't write to the documents
<RickA> that's what I thought. How can I change that?
<wrd> i have a quick question
<wrd> how is the versioning system in ubuntu
<RickA> it seems that I can write to the root of those partitions, but not to subdirectories
<wrd> as i see in the packages-dists directory
<wrd> there are hoary and warty
<jdub> RickA: because fat32 doesn't understand multiple users, you have to mount it for your user - use uid=1000,gid=1000 in the fstab options
<Demitar> lyy, since I now have more diskspace than I need the ubuntu way is preferable to the close scrunity on what packages I have installed I usually keep in debian with aptitude.
<kbrooks> hiw do i use update-rc.d? i want a minimal example
<wrd> which one is stable and whichone is unstable ?
<jdub> wrd: year.month -> 4.10 == 2004.october
<HrdwrBoB> wrd: warty is stable
<HrdwrBoB> hoary is unstable
<Phineas> wrd, each edition is given a name. Warty was the initial release, and hoary is the currently unstable one
<wrd> thanks
<jdub> wrd: hoary (will be 5.04) is the current devel branch
<wrd> does anyone know wheter debian-ubuntu mixing works , or better said how well ?
<kbrooks> wrd: DONT
<jdub> wrd: we strongly discourage it - just use universe and multiverse :)
<HrdwrBoB> wrd: it's not recommended at al
<HrdwrBoB> *all
<RickA> is the gid=1000 important? I've got the uid there already
<jdub> RickA: yeah
<Demitar> kbrooks, the manpage has some examples.
<RickA> ok
<wrd> the only package i want is X.org 6.8.x
<RickA> so I just add the options, umount and mount?
<jdub> wrd: not worth the pain.
<jdub> RickA: yep
<wrd> compiling myself is much more pain ;)
<nir> anyone noticed that the language list in the installer is NOT sorted?
<nir> at least in Hebrew
<jdub> wrd: well, upgrade to the devel branch and help us test, or stick to the stable, supported release.
<HrdwrBoB> wrd either go with hoary or use xfree until it comes out stable
<jdub> nir: good bug :)
<nir> could it be that the English list is translated as is?
<wrd> the thing is i already have installed debian
<RickA> no luck, the locks are still there
<kbrooks> RickA, when you mount a fat32 partition, the keernel assigns an arbitrary uid and guid to all the files residing in the partition.
<RickA> I'll reboot in a moment, see if that effects anything
<RickA> ah
<kbrooks> RickA, did you umount and mount?
<RickA> yes
<lyy> i ran glxgears and got 449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 89.800 FPS
<lyy> is that pretty good or sad?
<giard> lyy: sad
<lyy> wtf
<RickA> nope, there definately there
<kbrooks> RickA, ...*adding to what i said about the kernel* effectively forcing you to mount and umount (?) as root
<giard> lyy: what setup are you running?
<lyy> i got a 256 graphics card with 640 ram
<RickA> i did 'sudo mount /dev/hda2'
<lyy> i got a 650 mhz system
<RickA> and umount the same
<RickA> i could try mount /mnt/documents?
<linux-rulz> my Limewire is locking up occasionally and freezing, but it didn't do this under suse, i also tried two different JVMs and it still wouldnt work
<kbrooks> RickA, mount -o remount, rw /dev/device
<kbrooks> try that
<RickA> sudo or not?
<kbrooks> and you need to reopen nautiulus
<kbrooks> sudo, yeah.
<Xander> i ran glxgears and got: 7182.800 FPS
<RickA> device should be hda2 I guess?
<nir> do I need a separate account for ubuntu bugzilla and the community site?
<piratePenguin> I can't get connected to isdn... http://rafb.net/paste/results/xv5Gbg93.html ... I'm following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto and it won't work
<lyy> Xander: what's your setup?
<kbrooks> RickA, JUST A EXAMPLE.
<RickA> yeah, ok
<kbrooks> RickA, fill the device in.
<kbrooks> nir, iirc yes
<RickA> it says:  you must specify the filesystem type
<kinema> Does Ubuntu use the DI for its installer?  Are there any docs on installing on a nonsupported FS like Reiser4.
<Demitar> kbrooks, please don't shout. It hurts my eyes. :)
<kbrooks>  -t fat32, just before -o
<Xander> ath XP 1600+ 256 ram and GeForce 4 with 8x agp
<kbrooks> mount -t fat32 ...
<lyy> Xander: maybe ubuntu didn't configure my nvidia card correctly?
<Xander> it`s possible
<Ng> is anyone rebuilding the marillat repository against ubuntu? I can't install a bunch of packages from it because of dependency problems
<RickA> it says '/dev/hda2 not mounted already, or bad option'
<RickA> I can browse it in nautilis,so I know it's mounted already
<Demitar> Xander, if I hide the glxgears window completely I get 2200 fps, does that count? ;-)
<kbrooks> RickA, delete the -o option.
<kbrooks> mount -t fat32 /dev/device
<Xander> lyy: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9289
<lyy> brb. gotta reset my screen size. ubuntu's default is so freaking..high
<Xander> i think ubuntu is great.. :-)
<kbrooks> Xander, me too.
<superted> kbrooks, me too.
<kbrooks> heh.
<RickA> that's not working
<RickA> I get the help for mount
<RickA> 'sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hda2' is what I did
<Demitar> I think ubuntu sucks.
<Demitar>  Oh.. wait we were, praising it. I think ubuntu is great.
<svenl> Mmm, are CD not supposed to be auto-mounted in ubuntu ? Or what else is the nautilus-window-popup when hand mounting usefull for ?
<Xander> now i think about adding kadu to ubuntu repository
<svenl> Demitar: get the real thing, namely debian :)
<kbrooks> RickA, specify the folder you are mounting it on.
<lyy> jdub: oh yeah now i know why i'm annoyed with sudo. i don't have access to root without using sudo initially.
<RickA> yep, just saw that
<RickA> now it's saying fat32 not supported by kernel
<RickA> replace it with vfat?
<lyy> Xander: thanks for the link
<jdub> lyy: that's quite the point.
<Demitar> svenl, never! I just switched from there! :) And besides, I had to upgrade to hoary within 24h to get ocaml 3.08. :)
<svenl> Demitar: he.
<Demitar> And I suspect you are the famous Super-OCaml-Maintainer-Man I keep seeing om caml-list. :)
<scizzo> Demitar: ;)
<kbrooks> lyy, you don't have access to root without using 'sudo su' or 'sudo -s -H' because the ubuntu development team decided that it is hard to maintain a root password, lest forget it
<svenl> Demitar: that is loosy, ocaml 3.08 was in debian since august or so.
<kent> Is discover used in warty/hoary? I never understood if hotplug and discover does the same thing.. ?
<HappyFool> to use libc6-dbg do I do "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/debug" ?
<svenl> Demitar: i am indeed. Just the ocaml maintainer though, been ages since i did real ocaml programing.
<jdub> svenl: warty froze in june.
<kbrooks> discover is a commandline hardware detection utility.
<RickA> if I replace fat32 with vfat I get foot icons instead of folders in nautilus
<jdub> kent: discover is briefly used in the warty installer
<jdub> kent: but other than that, we're hotplug all the way.
<kbrooks> hotplug - Linux hotplugging support scripts
<buga> w
<kbrooks> copying and pasting
<kent> jdub, so hoary will not use it? or will it be used in that installer aswell? i upgraded to hoary using apt, so i didn't see the hoary installer :(
<jdub> kent: don't think it does, no.
<wrd> what is the difference between universe and multiverse ?
<Demitar> wrd, multiverse has restrictive licenses.
<jdub> wrd: universe is like debian main (all free software), multiverse is like debian contrib/non-free.
<RickA> kbrooks: any other ideas?
<Demitar> It's neat that we are all so eager to answer questions people usually get 2-3 answers. :)
<wrd> thanks very much
<RickA> :D
<wrd> youre a great help
<wrd> understandig the strange names of ubuntu :)
<Demitar> I just realized I know annoyingly much about ubuntu specifics for having installed it on friday. It tells me I've gotten far too little code written.. :)
<_4strO> est un mod ?
<svenl> jdub: ah.
<wrd> can someone give me a sources.list statement for ubuntu ?
<kerskine> good morning from boston
<kbrooks> wrd: warty?
<kbrooks> hoary?
<wrd> hoary
<seth_slackware> hey
<jdub> kerskine: nice'n'warm there, i hear. :)
<wrd> deb http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<kbrooks> ok. i'll send you one, but wy o you want to upgrade to hoary?
<kbrooks> why* do*
<wrd> i wanna get x.org
<kbrooks> that all?
<kerskine> jdub: yeah - as long as you stay indoors :)
<wrd> jep
<kbrooks> nope, sorry, not sending you it.
<wrd> whats the reason ?
<kerskine> jdub: I let the dog out this morning and she disappeared into a snow drift
<jdub> kerskine: toasty hot here in sydney, australia. even at 2am. :)
<eCreations> hey does anyone have some screenshots of this "ubuntu" ?
<kbrooks> the reason: wanting a development version of ubuntu "just because you want xorg" is not a good reason.
<olorin> jdub, kerskine , here just coffee break in Belgium :p
<macewan> eCreations: head over to the forums
<jdub> eCreations: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/screenshots
<SirPsy> crimsun, are you awake ?
<wrd> basically i could just rip x.org with its depencies out of hoary ...
<eCreations> thank you so much jdub
<kbrooks> eCreations, ;)
<SirPsy> i found the way to fix my problem with the e100 driver
<Ng> how come bash doesn't tab complete normally if you start a command with sudo?
<macewan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240 also
<Ng> also, grr at whoever wrote the inputrc for not enabling the ones that let you jump a word at a time ;)
<SirPsy> i had to blacklist the eepro100 module after that i could setup linkspeed with ethtool and all worked fine
<Demitar> Ng, since it doesn't know about sudo.
<kbrooks> wrd: use backports, but delete them BEFORE you upgrade to hoary
<malte`> Ng, you must enable bash-completion
<Ng> malte`: the bash programmable completion is just as bad, it breaks all kinds of things ;)
<Ng> Demitar: it doesn't need to really
<Ng> if you're typing a path you should be able to tab complete it
<Demitar> Ng, paths are tab-completed, programs are only tab-completed as the first arg.
<kbrooks> don't mix backports and hoary, because if you do, you will break your ubuntu installation, requiring a reinstallation
<eCreations> is ubuntu the preffered choice of linux software?
<Ng> Demitar: hmm, in that case it could do with a patch that will complete programs if the first arg is just sudo
<jdub> eCreations: being ubuntu users and developers, we prefer it. ;)
<jancker> lol
<jancker> :)
* Demitar feels an urge to contest the "requiring a reinstallation" statement, having upgraded from potato to sid (sure, it had quirks, but nothing deadly). :)
<eCreations> well currently im a windows xp pro user but i am tired of windows
<pw> Hmm.
<jdub> Demitar: note that this was in reference to a new user installing badly built backports and the prospect of them upgrading to hoary afterwards.
<kbrooks> Demitar, backports (hoary to warty) + hoary = hell.
<pw> Bitmap font question.
<spiral> eCreations: that's a normal feeling :-p
<pw> What might be stopping my bitmap fonts from displaying properly?
<giard> eCreations: depends on what you want to do.  Mac OS X is decent.  Ubuntu is probably the easiest to use Linux
<scrooch> my network card is detected just fine during installation of warty and hoary and dhcp works ok. when the computer reboots to continue installation the network card suddenly isn't recognised anymore
<eCreations> so ubuntu should be my first choice?
<kbrooks> jdub, and that was me. :P
<Demitar> jdub, yes, that's what the ":)" was there for. :)
<kbrooks> ....right? :)
<pw> I can see *some* sizes of font, but I can't see all of them.
<spiral> eCreations: hmmm... This sounds as a good choice... But you'll maybe have it hard with configuration
<jdub> eCreations: there are many to choose from, but it's unlikely that we'd recommend something else here.
<scrooch> while i have  avery normal asus k8n deluxe motherboard with an onboard network car
<Demitar> Ng, although probably something more intelligent and programmable so that it can parse find -exec and xargs etc.
<kbrooks> scrooch, are you sure you installed the right linux kernel
<macewan> anyone know the correct name of the image used for the volume applet?
<kbrooks> try upgrading.
<scrooch> kbrooks, how do you mean?
<scrooch> kbrooks, i just got the stock kernel
<Ng> Demitar: yeah. I used the programmable completion for a while and found it generally made tab complete more annoying because there were way more of these corner cases where it just doesn't understand what's happening ;)
<PWM> hile, I have installed ubuntu on my new laptop (my first experience with linux), but I can't get my internet to work... I've tried to let ubuntu set it up (using automatic dhcp) and I've tried to use the settings I'm using now in windows... are there anything I might have missed?
<kbrooks> scrooch, i *think* (at least i THINK) that you got the wrong version
<PWM> oops, that should have been "Hi, I..." :)
<scrooch> kbrooks, im trying to figure out which versions are available
<cavediver> What's the command to start mencoder?
<spiral> cavediver: mencoder ? :-p
<cavediver> spiral: It's not working here.
<cavediver> clear
<cavediver> oops...
<cavediver> root@ubuntu:/home/jonas # dpkg -l|grep mencoder
<cavediver> ii  mencoder-amd64 1.0-pre5-0.6ub MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<cavediver> root@ubuntu:/home/jonas # mencoder
<cavediver> bash: mencoder: command not found
<quitte> hi. i have to rebuild xlibmesa-dri on hoary to get dri support on savage. can someone tell me how to configure the source pkg?
<spiral> cavediver: have you installed it ?
<quitte> bah! mesa in hoary is old
<piratePenguin> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Q5uBCV41.html ... whats wrong?
* nevyn kicks MSN
<Ng> cavediver: dpkg -L mencoder-amd64 | grep bin    - that will show you the binaries it has installed
<cavediver> Ng: ok will try that
<majik|lap> is the hoary repo good enough to, say, dist-upgrade it with apt-get?  warty --dist-upgrade-> hoary
<cavediver> Ohh nice.. no rows returned :)
<quitte> majik|lap: i had no problems going from sid to hoary
<Ng> cavediver: looking at mine, the mencoder binary is actually in the mplayer-amd64 package ;)
<majik|lap> quitte:  ah, cool
<firstknight> Hi, I try to unmount the usb storage but it said the device is busy.... busy with what?
<cavediver> Ng: ohh k. That makes no sense to me but thanks.
<majik|lap> quitte: Ubuntu doesn't rely at all on debian's apt repo's, does it?
<cavediver> Ng: haven't been able to install mplayer on my machine
<Ng> cavediver: they're very closely related programs and come from the same source, so I guess the package is being built wrong ;)
<majik|lap> quitte: or at least by default
<cavediver> Ng: Why isn't mplayer in warty ? :(
<piratePenguin> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Q5uBCV41.html ... why cant I connect to the net? I followed the instructions from: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto
<quitte> majik yes - as far as i know. but i'm using ubuntu only for an hour now
<Ng> cavediver: as far as I know it's not in because it includes codecs that aren't necessarily legal, or compatible with ubuntu's Freedom policies
<majik|lap> yikes.  this laptop's battery is draining quick!  i better go hook it up
<cavediver> Ng: I see. To bad. I like VNC but it seems to have problems playing some vmw movies.
<Ng> cavediver: well you're particularly screwed on amd64 because you can't use the windows wmv codec through wine (which is mostly what mplayer would be doing I think)
<quitte> cavediver and what's wrong with xine?
<majik|lap> quitte: ah, I see
<Ng> xine has a horrible interface ;)
<quitte> Ng xine has a million interfaces to choose from
<ogra> Ng: xine has a totem interface
<quitte> Ng i guess you are talking about xine-ui
<Ng> ogra: indeed, but that breaks ubuntu depenedencies
<Ng> quitte: I dislike skin based UIs, which counts out most of xine's interfaces.
<duzchip> try typing: sudo apt-get install ssystem
<duzchip> it's quite cool
<ogra> only ubuntu-desktop which is only important if you upgrade between distributions
<quitte> Ng compile mplayer deb yourself then. it comes with a debian/rules dir by default.
<Ng> quitte: I did already :)
<quitte> couldn'T fetch http://.......automake... size mismatch :(
<quitte> i translated size mismatch myself so it could be a slightly different error.
<quitte> but what can i do about it?
<piratePenguin> does anyone here use isdn?
<offbyone> g'morning.
<SuSE|UsER> YaY ;)
<falkar> hi guys
<offbyone> I'm trying to grok how to determine what the prefix (as in ./configure --prefix=) for an apt package is so that I can upgrade it outside of the normal apt-method.
<SuSE|UsER> Hi
<offbyone> How would I do that?
<Ng> offbyone: do you want to overwrite the files that are already there? or install it into a new location?
<offbyone> overwrite
<Ng> the prefix will be /usr then
<offbyone> Okay
<offbyone> That's a bit odd, mind you -- why the underuse of /usr/local?
<offbyone> (I'm new to this distribution, so I'm trying to get a handle on the operational philosophy)
<Ng>  /usr/local is for things you install by hand really
<offbyone> I see
<offbyone> I suppose that makes for a fairly clear separation of things. I always use /opt, myself, at least for binary apps :/
<Ng> this is the way pretty much all linux distros work
<cyberdude> waazaaa
<cyberdude> who feels like helping
<cyberdude> :)
* SuSE|UsER feels soo goood
<Ng> cyberdude: that depends on what the problem is ;)
<anTiXX> cyberdude: if I can. after 2 days of ubuntu :)
<cyberdude> alright then
<PWM_> ...not me, I'm having enough problems to solve (which I can't...) :(
<pw> offbyone: Ubuntu will not touch anything you put in /usr/local
<pw> It's yours.
<cyberdude> i think its pretty simple
<spiral> hmmm... isn't it a problem while dist-upgrading with samba ?
<spiral> (under hoary)
<cyberdude> i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<pw> Here's a thing.
<pw> How can I put the trash can back on my desktop?
<pw> I deleted it :\
<pw> (ironic, I know)
<Ng> spiral: dist-upgrade later, it's probably part way through package changes
<spiral> pw: gnome ?
<pw> Yes, GNOME :)
<cyberdude> but the screen goes all messy when it starts xserver
<jdub> pw: the desktop icon, or the panel applet?
<pw> I've got the panel applet, but I've nuked my icon.
<pw> <-- silli
<anTiXX> cyberdude: were you able to boot it using the live-CD?
<jdub> pw: gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/general
<pw> Cheers. I'll find it :)
<cyberdude> it's a refresh rate problem
<pw> jdub: sorted, cheers.
<SuSE|UsER> Can someone upgrade libsmbclient (Hoary)? I can't :/
<cyberdude> but on my config file generic monitor is selected
<pw> And now I return my attention to bitmap fonts.
<cyberdude> but my laptop istft
<anTiXX> cyberdude: I'm using tft on my desktop
<pw> I can select the very smallest Terminus font, but I can't get the bold variation; I can select a bold version of the 12px size, but not the non-bold.
* pw suspects a fark-up between fontconfig and the bitmap fonts.
<cyberdude> what settings will work with my laptop screen
<offbyone> redfun, My earlier questions: How safe is it to use Debian packages (I'm thinking specifically of Subversion here) on Warty?
<Ng> offbyone: depends on the package
<cyberdude> my picture keeps scrolling like is off sync
<pw> And here's fun: I can get the size I want with xfontsel.
<offbyone> (ignore the "redfun" -- that was supposed to be "re:")
<offbyone> Ng, I mean the Debian package of Subversion from Debian sid
<Ng> offbyone: it might work :)
<Ng> offbyone: it might want to remove half your packages and set the rest on fire ;)
<offbyone> Yeah
<offbyone> That was what I figured.
<offbyone> Damn.
<ogra> offbyone: dont mix with debian.....you wont have fun with that
<offbyone> Source it is.
<LostMonk> how do i get the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<PWM_> I use a cable modem for connecting to the internet, but when I installed ubuntu it wouldn't detect the connection... and I can't get my internet to work in ubuntu. I've tried to configure it using "automativ (dhcp)" and also using "manual" but it doesn't work - can someone help me? :)
<Ng> offbyone: you could grab the debian package source and rebuild that
<ogra> offbyone: building from source may work if you can satisfy the build dependencys
<Ng> yeah, what ogra said ;)
<offbyone> How does that work, anyway? If I upgrade from source, and then later a package comes out, what happens? I've done that with Ruby already, because the Warty version is, well, warty.
<Guardiann> PWM thats very strange I found Ubuntu one of the better ones for finding connections
<Ng> offbyone: it's unlikely warty would change enough for there to be a problem, but at some point you might find that apt doesn't want to upgrade because something is depending on the package you built, in which case you remove it, let apt upgrade and then build the package again
<LinuxJones> PWM_, have you tried using network-admin ?
<superkitty> has anyone had problems doing a dist-upgrade with hoary?
<PWM_> LinuxJones, I think I have...
<ogra> offbyone: you can lock packages with synaptic if you fear it will get overwritten, if you upgrade to hoary later i think you will want the new hoary version, so just unlock it
<Ng> superkitty: quite a few people have mentioned it in the last few minutes
<Ng> so it would seem likely
<LinuxJones> PWM_, in terminal sudo -s (enter your password) then do network-admin
<ogra> superkitty: which arch ?
<Guardiann> dist-upgrade that i did was a few days ago worked pefectly
<superkitty> 386
<offbyone> Ng, ogra: The problem is that Svn is notorious for ugly upgrades -- the repository format isn't rock-solid, especially the DB type. So it's a bit of a pain.
<piratePenguin> no offence to anyone, but the mISDN howto @ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto is completely crap :p
<ogra> offbyone: ever tried arch or bazaar ?
<PWM_> LinuxJones, yeah, I've used that one... both with manual configuration and automatic configuration - none of them seem to work
<ogra> piratePenguin: i wrote it, whats wrong with it ?
<offbyone> ogra, no. And, frankly, I don't really intend to. Svn integrates w/ Eclipse, and has every VC feature I need.
<Ng> offbyone: might be an idea to stick with the subversion that's in warty maybe?
<offbyone> (ie: mopd_dav_svn is the new black)
<piratePenguin> ogra: I *cannot* get it to work... Don't I need to install capi* binaries? (like capiinit etc..)?
<offbyone> Ng, The problem is, the svn version in Warty is a bit fragile -- the repository format isn't too solid, and there are security issues that have been fixed in later versions.
<LinuxJones> PWM_, set it to use dhcp then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<superkitty> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ogra> piratePenguin: it works as described on my test systems here.. (and on mvo's as well)
<Ng> offbyone: ah :)
<offbyone> I want to get up to date on that, since it is essentially the whole purpose for the existence of the server :)
<PWM_> LinuxJones, ok, I'll try that, thanks
<Ng> superkitty: hoary upgrades not working is pretty much par for the course, it'll probably be fixed soon
<ogra> piratePenguin: no guarantee for hoary though, since upstream seems dead
<piratePenguin> ogra: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Q5uBCV41.html ... btw, do you have capiinit ?
<superkitty> hoary is dual booted with warty on my box so it isnt a huge deal, just curious
<Hethh> hello people :)
<Heth> :)
<samurai> does anyone know how to set the default size of gnome-terminal without using a shell-wrapper
<DragoraN> hi
<scrooch> stfu
<DragoraN> what is the root password after install?
<scrooch> none
<piratePenguin> samurai: I think that can be done with Xauthority files...
<DragoraN> none?
<scrooch> none
<kent> DragoraN, its sort of your own password, since ubuntu dont have a root account.
<DragoraN> it asks me password
<ogra> piratePenguin: its important that everything is in the described order and that you have absolutely no (obsolete) hisax stuff loaded
<piratePenguin> DragoraN: use 'sudo'
<DragoraN> sudo?
<scrooch> dont have Kent? learn english
<DragoraN> no root account?
<piratePenguin> man sudo
<superkitty> Dragon no root account
<Ng> samurai: --geometry
<Xenguy> DragoraN: there's a web site, and a FAQ :-)
<jdub> DragoraN: root is disabled by default, see -> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<samurai> piratePenguin: I'll have to check... It should be settable for the profile or within gconf, but no dice
<superkitty> dragon what are you trying to accomplish
<DragoraN> i dont want to put everythere sudo and always asking for password! its dummy
<Ng> DragoraN: then set a root password
<kent> DragoraN, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<piratePenguin> ogra: right.. I'll try again soon.. thanks
<DragoraN> ok
<jdub> DragoraN: sudo su -
<samurai> Ng: gemoetry works fine if you create from another window or want a shellwrapper, but when I right click in the desktop and select open terminal it would be nice to be the right size
<jdub> DragoraN: don't set a root password :)
<superkitty> dragon there is a good start guide that will tell you how to make a root account
<thenuke> DragoraN: sudo -s -H gives you root shell
<ogra> piratePenguin: i assumer you are on warty
<ogra> -r
<Ng> samurai: ah, I see what you mean. not sure then, sorry ;)
<DragoraN> will it ask for password?
<jdub> DragoraN: yes.
<kent> scrooch, i think i know enough english for people to atleast understand enough of what i want to say,  and thanks for being polite btw.
<DragoraN> and what is the password?
<jdub> your password, as explained on the above linked page.
<samurai> Ng: thanks anyway... it should be easy to do and find, but it hasn't been so far
<superkitty> the password is your user password
<ogra> piratePenguin: the isdn stuff for hoary isnt completely sorted yet..... but we will have the original avm drivers in there
<LostMonk> once again
<LostMonk> where is the mplayer plugin
<DragoraN> i c, ok.. thx..
<DragoraN> :)
<DragoraN> bye
<Ng> LostMonk: multiverse
<DragoraN> wtf
<DragoraN> 16:51:04  [ Cy909 ]  how can I mount cd , Xserver wont recognize cdrom :(
<DragoraN> 16:51:12  [ Cy909 ]  can u help me ?
<DragoraN> ?
<DragoraN> on private..
<piratePenguin> ogra: haven't got a clue what warty means.... but I've seen it somwhere on my pc, so yea, I think so
<offbyone> LostMonk, Wiki + forum search + google == no reason to repeat questions. I believe what you are looking for is found in the forums, specifically, although the link eludes me at the moment.
<ogra> piratePenguin: warty is the current release, hoary is the current development branch
<offbyone> (I'd hunt for it, but I'm in the midst of something else)
<offbyone> I can assure you that it does work, though -- I have said plugin set up.
<piratePenguin> ogra: oh.. well then I must be on warty
<ogra> :)
<LostMonk> mepis has it automatyically, thats why i was asking
<LostMonk> thought maybe i just neede to activate it
<offbyone> As I recall, no
<quitte> anyone got an idea how to use mesacvs with hoary?#
<offbyone> I think there's a repository you can add to your sources.list that will have it, though -- try the RestrictedFormats page on the Wiki
<quitte> i need it for dri
<quitte> got it working when i compiled xorg and mesa from cvs myself - but i'd prefer to build debs of mesa
<quitte> xorg from hoary should work with mesacvs
<nevyn> can someone running hoary tell me if stratagus is in universe?
<Quest-Master> Is Hoary pretty stable now?
<Ng> that's a dangerous question ;)
<Quest-Master> hehe
<Quest-Master> I want X.Org, Composite, and Expocity badly.
<Ng> it doesn't have a release stamp on it, so no, it's not stable, even if it is, because someone could break it tomorrow even though it's fine today ;)
<Quest-Master> :P
<Ng> it's not *that* long till it's out :)
<pw> I've got X.org in Hoary, dunno about composite and the other thing, tho.
<Ng> pw: lets you have transparent windows
<nevyn> x.org provides composite
<pw> Ooh.
<Demitar> The real question is: If it breaks, can you fix it?
<pw> Well, I've deffo got x.org.
<jdub> Quest-Master: it's all very slow, dude.
<pw> So how do I make things translucent?
<Ng> no idea, I've never bothered to try ;)
<jdub> you have to enable composite, run xcompmgr, or another composite manager
<duzchip> what do i type to pack three .php files into a .zip-file?
<aethera> tar -cf  file1 file2 file3?
<duzchip> thanks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<nevyn> transparency isn't wrong.. but composite is.
<AndyR> bit ofsplit net
<vpalle> cant get java working in firefox :/ followed the guide..
<vpalle> (application/x-java-vm)
<sulkd> gnome cd creator is a joke
<tuhl> (synaptic:11440): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_label_set_use_underline: assertion `GTK_IS_LABEL (label)' failed
<tuhl> what is the reason for that?
<sulkd> just thought I'd let you all know before someone gets hurt
<tuhl> any solution?
<aethera> sulkd: gtoaster?
<scoon> sulkd, they are all frontends to cdrecord.
<scoon> sulkd, why not pull up a man page and just use cdrecord CLI
<vpalle> anyone having java working with firefox?
<scoon> vpalle, yes
<scoon> vpalle, http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html
<sulkd> scoon: why waste time tracking down cdrecord's 130 fixme switches when I could just boot into windows and use nero
<macewan> vpalle: yup
<vpalle> hmm.. ive followed the guide
<macewan> which one
<scoon> sulkd, for starters i don't dual boot.  linux is it.  and has been for over 6yrs.
<jdub> sulkd: luckily, most people have never had to face cdrecord when using nautilus-cd-burner
<scoon> cdrecord is not bad at all.
<macewan> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 :)
<sulkd> scoon, great scots.. it's been 8 years here started with redhat 4.2, kiddo
<scoon> sulkd, well i am sorry that you dual boot then .
<aethera> sulkd: is it gtoaster?
<scoon> sulkd, still.
<sulkd> jdub: yeah.. nautilus-cd-burner just gets to me sometimes.. like when it dies in the middle of a dvd recording session
<sulkd> aethera, no it isnt gtoaster
<aethera> ah ok
<zen_> what do i need to apt-get to play mp3's on rhythmbox?
<LinuxJones> zen_, gstreamer0.8-mad
<no0tic> brb
<kent> does Hoary come with a decent bittorrent client? Azureus have started to be very buggy right niw
<aethera> kent: I use bittornado
<sulkd> scoon, the problem with cdrecord is that it isn't really a piece of application software, it's more a frontend's engine anyway... since the developer made no effort at all to make any choices for the user, but just mirrored the available options provided by the ioctl interface of the drivers and just pile on the options.. no man should ever have to get that intimate with his cdrw/dvdr recorder just to backup some data
<LinuxJones> kent, I like bittornado-gui
<zen_> LinuxJones: thanks
<scoon> sulkd, how hard is this: cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc foo.iso
<blair> I am having problems with OpenGL on a Radeon PCI card, can anyone help me?
<scoon> scoon, and for dvd burning i use growisofs.  all works just fine here.
<Quest-Master> Does wxPython use GTK2 in Hoary?
<Quest-Master> In Warty, wx still uses GTK1.x :(
<scoon> oops.  i mean sulkd.   ha.
<sulkd> scoon: not too hard, but that wouldn't work very well on my system.. plus, I'd have to mkisofs
<sulkd> scoon, I'll grant you, growisofs is allright in my book
<sulkd> scoon, and yes I realize it is a frontend for cdcrecord
<scoon> sulkd, eh.  if you like the one, then you could like them both.
<scoon> sulkd, all right.  lets just agree to disagree then.  this is sorta silly.
<kent> LinuxJones, how does it work? when i start it from the menu i get a dialog asking me to load a .torrent-file, but i want to download one, i dont have one on my drive..
<sulkd> kent: the .torrent file isn't really what you want bittorrent to get, it's the file that describes the tracker and the media you really want.. so just download the .torrent and load it into your bttorrent client..
<aethera> omg
<Quest-Master> Anyone?
<aethera> kent: RTFM
<Quest-Master> Anyone used a program that uses wxWidgets or wxPython?
<blair> Can anyone help me with OpenGL on a Radeon card?
<isa> hello
<LinuxJones> kent, you need to right click the .torrent file and go open with usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittornado
<pw> blair: Perhaps. Tell me about your setup. Card? Version of Ubuntu?
<isa> I have to run the following script to connect to the internet: sudo /usr/sbin/pptp 10.0.0.138 file /etc/ppp/options.adsl
<isa> Is there somewhere I can put this so it comes up automatically?
<isa> Alternatively I've tried to make a launcher with gksudo but it doesn't work.
<aethera> I need to redo my machine
<blair> pw: I am running warty, with a PIII.  The motherboard has intergrated graphics (i810), so I had to manually set up the card (location,driver, all pretty easy)
<piratePenguin> ogra: still cant get misdn workin ... could it be my devices? I have /dev/capi20 and /dev/capi/<loada num's> ...
<F0CUS> hi
<blair> pw:The card is a Radeon 8250 PCI
<pw> Have you got the fglrx-driver package installed with the appropriate restricted modules package for your kernel?
<F0CUS> can anyone help me, I am trying to map my windows drive under Ubuntu
<blair> It works, except it is still running OpenGL as Mesa GLX instead of through the card
<marcin_ant> hello - short question - does ubuntu support nptl ?
<kbrooks> F0CUS, and?
<isa> Essentially I want to set it up so my user can get on the interet without cutting an pasting text into a terminal.
<pw> F0CUS: Here's a clue: /dev/hda5               /mnt/music              vfat    defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002    0       0
<aethera> pw :)
<kbrooks> pw, not helpful
<pw> That's a line from my fstab that mounts a FAT32 partition.
<blair> pw: I followed the wiki instructions (installed driver, etc)
<aethera> hiya mate
<F0CUS> I don't know how :/
<kbrooks> pw, he is a noob
<F0CUS> and can't find any documentation on the net
<kbrooks> lemme help
<pw> F0CUS: Cut'n'paste that, fix up for your partition and mount point.
<kbrooks> pw!
<kbrooks> Leave the noob alone.
<F0CUS> come on man...
<kbrooks> I'll help him.
* pw shrugs
<F0CUS> thx
<LinuxJones> F0CUS, have a peek @ the Ubuntu Guide >> http://ubuntuguide.org
<aethera> F0CUS: man mount
<piratePenguin> /msh NickServ IDENTIFY ColdMail
<kbrooks> pw, and besides, you arent being helpful
<aethera> ooooh
<F0CUS> oki
<pw> kbrooks: Apart from telling him exactly what to do, that is.
<F0CUS> ah, "man mount", should have thought of that :*
<aethera> that was a invitation
<F0CUS> thx
<F0CUS> I did already read the entire guide though...
<aethera> kbrooks: change your password mate
<F0CUS> brb
<F0CUS> thx
<RickA> hi
<pw> blair: At what point is it crapping out? Is it failing to detect the card?
<kbrooks> aethera, MY password? why?
<aethera> lol well the piratePenguin d00d
<RickA> is it possible to disable the spatial views in gnome in ubuntu?
<blair> no, the card works, Hardware rendering isn't
<pw> gotcha
<pw> is the module loaded?
<giard> RickA: yes
<blair> I can't figure out why, or more importantly, how to fix it
<RickA> i've tried gconf-editor -> apps -> nautilus-> preferences options, but they don't seem to have any effect
<blair> yes, fglrx module is loaded (ran a command from the wiki to find out)
<RickA> not even after a reboot, or a gnome restart (ctrl+alt+backspace
<giard> RickA: In nautilus... preferences->behavior->Always open in brwoser windows
<pw> blair: join me in #flood
<blair> k
<RickA> giard: yeah, that's what I found, but it's not doing anything
<runenes> Can I find a laptop with a 3d card other than ati?
<kbrooks> aethera, ok, but i wasnt gonna hack him.
<aethera> I should really start brushing up on my .net stuff
<giard> RickA: not sure what to tell you... what version are you running?
<RickA> gnome or ubuntu?
<kbrooks> RickA, for ubuntu its either hoary or warty
<HetIsLarsje> zuit
<HetIsLarsje> quit
<RickA> warty
<tuhl> why does the installation of nautilus-sendto in hoary fail?
<RickA> the standard. I downloaded it the day before yesterday or so. Haven't changed anything, although I think the setup automatically updates everything if you let it
<aethera> gnome is way to slow
<kbrooks> aethera,
<aethera> kbrooks:
<kbrooks> aethera, what are the directions to change the nickserv password?
<aethera> kbrooks: /msg nickserv help
<calamari> hi
<calamari> is there a way to forcue umount to unmount a drive, even if it's busy and would cause errors?
<calamari> force
<aethera> umount -f
<kbrooks> calamari, man mount
<kbrooks> umount*
<calamari>  -f     Causes everything to be done except for the actual system  call;
<calamari> kbrooks: fyi I did read the manual..
<usynic> does ubuntu use the same installer as debian, or are there some imrovements?
<aethera> usynic: some improvemebts
<aethera> but basicly the same
<usynic> could you elaborate on the improvements?
<Quest-Master> Are the Ubuntu Forums down?
<aethera> usynic: its alot slower
<calamari> umount -f /dev/fd0  umount2: Device or resource busy  umount: /dev/fd0: not mounted  umount: /media/floppy0: Illegal seek  umount2: Device or resource busy  umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<aethera> still console tho
<F0CUS> got it ^_^ thx!
<usynic> aethera, would you say it's easier than the debian installer (even if it is still console) ?
<calamari> wow.. removing a floppy is a lot of work :)
<aethera> kill the application that is using the drive
<calamari> aethera: I don't think any are using the drive.. is there a way to find out which one is?
<aethera> brb
<aethera> gonna have a shower
<pw> calamari: lsof
<usynic> aethera, I'm trying to convince a newbie that it will be easier than debian.
<usynic> from what I remember, it is easier
<calamari> usynic: that's easy.. tell them they won't need a password to boot their computer
<aethera> usynic: yeah it will be easier
<F0CUS> ok... suposedly I am a "n00b"and I managed t oinstall it in like 25 minutes
<F0CUS> it's very easy
<usynic> ok, thanks.
<aethera> F0CUS: you need a book on unix commands
<calamari> pw: thanks
<F0CUS> didn't have to do anything to "configure" my laptop... all was working: network, Wireless, power management, etc..
<F0CUS> the only thing I am still trying to figure out is how to get the damn "Fn" keys to work...
<pw> blair: I think you've done everything right, and it Just Ain't Gonna Work.
<blair> pw: can you think of anything that might help me?
<blair> that is not an option, I can't live without my Wolfenstein
<F0CUS> has anyone here tried FnFx?!
<F0CUS> lol
<Quest-Master> blair: Tried Cedega?
<aethera> blair: install ET
<blair> Cedega:
<blair> already did, problem is with hardware rendering on an ATI card
<blair> Cedega?
<pw> Yeah, a WINE derivative is /really/ going to help with getting HW 3D going. /sarcasm.
<Quest-Master> Oh
<Quest-Master> That's his problem? :\
<blair> yup
<Quest-Master> I didn't fully read it
<blair> thats my problem
<Quest-Master> Don't job on me so quickly pw. :P
<Quest-Master> *jump
<aethera> blair: install freebsd? :P
<calamari> brb.. rebooting.. floppy is unmounted.. but now /dev/fd0 no longer exists :P
<blair> apparently intergrated graphics on the motherboard won't let OpenGL render through my Radeon Card :(
<Quest-Master> blair: Is it a Radeon?
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> Did you change your XFree86 config file?
<blair> ya, the card works, (using it right now), just won't let hardware rendering work
<Quest-Master> Weird.
<Quest-Master> How much FPS do you get from glxgears?
<blair> just check fireglcontrol, still using GLXindirect
<piratePenguin> root@piratepenguin:~ # glxgears
<piratePenguin> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<piratePenguin> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<blair> in full screen, a whopping 25.6
<pw> Quest-Master: :-P
<offbyone> Ng, Thanks for the help, the upgrade went seamlessly on both the laptop and the server.
<piratePenguin> huh? I've installed nvidia-glx and Load "glx" is in the XF86Config-4 file :s
<zenrox> piratePenguin,  do a glxinfo
<pw> Quest-Master: You have to be careful judging by that, because I only get 60FPS - because vsync is locked :)
<pw> <-- has Radeon 9800 Pro, accelerated.
<piratePenguin> zenrox: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Quest-Master> Yeah, wanted to get a general estimate
<Ng> offbyone: cool :)
<Quest-Master> Hehe.
<zenrox> hmm
<Quest-Master> I'll get an nVidia as soon as I get the money.
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, did you add nvidia as the driver ?
<pw> It's when I get 350fps that I know it's gone all banana-shaped.
<piratePenguin> no :D ... lol, thanks LinuxJones
<aethera> you cant load theb GLX in the config
<pw> UT2K4 in software mode is also non-amusing.
<aethera> nvidia uses its own
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, :D and also add nvidia to /etc/modules as well so it will be loaded every time you re-coot
<blair> blair@shakakan:~ $ glxinfo
<blair> name of display: :0.0
<blair> display: :0  screen: 0
<blair> direct rendering: No
<blair> server glx vendor string: SGI
<blair> server glx version string: 1.2
<LinuxJones> err re-boot
<blair> server glx extensions:
<blair>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context
<blair> I just noticed that direct rendering :no is there an option in a file somewhere where it can be changed?
<aethera> blair: DRI in hte config
<piratePenguin> LinuxJones: thanks... do I have to remove 'Load "glx"' now, cause nvidia has its own ?
<offbyone> Ng, One more question -- I'm not seeing how to lock a package in Synaptic. Is there a dpkg command or apt command I should use instead? I'm not a fan of the Synaptic app -- sluggish, and the command line is more powerful :)
<blair> xf86config-4?
<pw> blair: do you want me to /msg you my XF86Config-4 ?
<aethera> yes
<LinuxJones> piratePenguin, no leave glx, you will also have to modprobe nvidia to load the module and then re-start X
<blair> pw: ya, that would be great
<pw> np, will do
<piratePenguin> LinuxJones: k, thanks
<LinuxJones> :)
<offbyone> Ng, never mind, it's just not in the right-click menu
<offbyone> found it, though.
<Ng> offbyone: found it in the Package menu?
<Ng> ah cool :)
<bzbb> I'm tring to build an xmms plugin, and make is telling me I don't have GCC installed, and /lib/cpp fails the sanity check
<bzbb> I've apt-get installed gcc
<LinuxJones> bzbb, install build-essential
<aethera> uyeah
<bzbb> thanks
<aethera> I heard hoary is not as memory hungry as warty
<Quest-Master> Or really?
<Quest-Master> I should upgrade to Hoary if only I wasn't so scared
<aethera> Quest-Master: I am going to do it
<Hwolf> Quest-Master, don't, there are some annoying bugs.
<aethera> if it does not go well
<Duck_busy> coin
<aethera> I will installed gentoo
<Quest-Master> :o
<Quest-Master> Just go back to Warty if it doesn't work aethera
<bzbb> woo!
<aethera> Quest-Master: no need too
<pw> blair: k, you should get that.
<pw> blair: please don't forget to make a copy of your existing XF86Config-4 before trying bits of mine; yours might not give good 3D, but it does at least display something on the screen :-)
<aethera> I tested ubuntu now
<bzbb> I love installing from source
<pw> aethera: No different here, really.
<pw> Quest-Master: it's not so bad
<pw> It's development software; it's likely to break.
<pw> But if you don't mind that, it's ok
<aethera> ok brb
* pw sets mode +gentoo bzbb 
<aethera> shower
* Quest-Master can't stand Gentoo, but to each his own ;)
<Hwolf> I just finished editing a 17-page document, and there is a bug in openoffice in the fonts. You can't see of a font will be bold when you print it. :-S
<bzbb> pw, only small things
<blair> ya, already learned that lesson
<blair> got it all
<bzbb> anything that takes too long to build, I get impatient
<blair> I don't think it is going to help, everything looks just as mine does
<bzbb> grr
<bzbb> now it says I need glib 1.2.0 or better
<pw> blair: I'm stumped, then.
<blair> asthera: you said I could add somthing to the DRI section of the config file to make it direct render?
<pw> This is a laptop, right, blair?
<blair> no, a desktop
<pw> k
<pw> homebrew?
<blair> ya, kinda
<pw> Hmm
<blair> was a compaq, motherboard died, had an old gateway motherboard laying around
<LinuxJones> Hwolf, export it as a .pdf file then print
<pw> I was hoping to have something to google against :)
<bzbb> oh, nm, thats a syntax error in the makefile
<Hwolf> LinuxJones. I've finished it. If my teammates agree, we can still make the f-ing deadline. :-S
<pw> It's a lot easier to google on, say, "Dimension 8300 radeon xfree86", frexample
<blair> aethera: you said I could add something to the DRI section of the config file to make it direct render?
<LinuxJones> Hwolf, :D
<bzbb> jerks
<Hwolf> LinuxJones: It isn't that much fun to work 10 hours on a saturday to get it right. :-P
<bzbb> I think as a general policy, software that doesn't build shouldn't be released
<blair> while it is a gateway board, it is almost identical to the board that was in it.  I would imagine that anyboard with i810 intergrated graphics would have this problem
<Quest-Master> How customizable is the task bar in XFCE?
<Quest-Master> I want it to look like my Gnome setup but have heard it isn't very flexible
<Quest-Master> Or
<Quest-Master> I could just start gnome-panel and XFCE and use that
<Quest-Master> :D
<zenrox> Quest-Master,  why not just use gnome then
<Quest-Master> zenrox: Hehe, that's what I mean. I need to get the XFCE panel configured to look like mine someho.
<Quest-Master> *somehow
<Quest-Master> Or just stick with Gnome.
<Quest-Master> But XFCE is faster.
<zenrox> just stick with gnome
<zenrox> its easer
<downpour> hrm how do u install something like say fluxbox...sudo apt-get install fluxbox??
<pw> downpour: yep.
<Hwolf> XFCE is messy, if you ask me.
<pw> I don't like the XFCE file mangler.
<downpour> ne
<downpour> er
<downpour> hm
<Quest-Master> I don't either.
<Quest-Master> Nautilus is much better.
<downpour> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<Quest-Master> downpour: sudo apt-cache search fluxbox
<downpour> ok
<Quest-Master> Use the package which looks like the one you need
<Hwolf> downpour, enable universe/multiverse
<Euphoria> hi all
<downpour> where do i enable that
<downpour> does ubuntu use debian docs or something?
<downpour> doesn't seem like much documentation at the website
<jcoxon77> hi everyone
<downpour> so where do i enable this universe/multiverse option
<sol_> hi all, i am having difficulty setting up my webcam on ubuntu. seems the device /dev/video0 does not exist. any ideas?
<wezzer> check if there is /dev/video
<Guardiann> downpour take a look at www. ubuntuguide.org
<downpour> ah so there is some documentation didnt see that link
<Guardiann> yeah there is alot
<Guardiann> that should get you going pretty well
<sol_> no, there is no /dev/video either
<sol_> did a search on the site and came up with nothing
<sol_> any ideas?
<kent> sol_, perhaps its not detected (not supported).
<Raskal> I was wondering if somebody could help me with an Unreal Tournament Game of the Year (UT GOTY) install ...
<MainVoid> sol_, what's the headache?
<sol_> could be kent, it is just strange that the /dev/video0 device is not even there
<Raskal> I install the game to linux using a file from gamespy, and it utilizes my Windoze pc...
<jcoxon77> hmmm
<sol_> MainVoid, /dev/vedio0 is not present or any other variant that i can spot
<Raskal> However, it installs it as root, and I cannot delete the darn thing, run it, or update it...
<jcoxon77> Raskal: isn't there a more native port
<jcoxon77> Raskal: with a loki installer?
<sol_> sorry for the spelling - it is /dev/video0
<Raskal> What is weird, is that I installed America's Army (linux) and...right, the loki installer, and it uses Windoze disks as source...
<jcoxon77> yeah thats normal
<Raskal> AA runs like a champ w/no issues...
<jcoxon77> i once had it running
<MainVoid> sol_, from that I deduce u have unstalled a video capture/tv card? ;)
<jcoxon77> that is Unreal GOTY
<jcoxon77> what errors are you getting?
<Raskal> yes, jcoxon77, it is...
<Raskal> in the terminal, it reads "cannot update x...spanish/russian version"
<sol_> no, i am trying to get my webcam to work and am getting an error that /dev/video0 does not exist. when i look in /dev i can not see any video devices
<Raskal> ...during installation...
<Raskal> it winds up finishing the install, and I go to run it, and it says it can't...
<MainVoid> sol_, well, u can always create the device node in case it hasn't been created for you....
<MainVoid> sol_, Ah, well, same thing kinda.. video input device.. :D
<sol_> i am not sure how to do that - never created a device. is there a howto you can point me at?
<Br34ch> Where exactly should be the sessoins directory used by gdm, on a default Ubuntu installation?
<MainVoid> sol_, man mknod is a start...
<MainVoid> sol_, u'd prob need to know what type the device should be, but it is a beginning...
<MainVoid> sol_, what webcam is it?
<sol_> ok, thanks for the tip - some research is needed
<sol_> bye for now
<basttrax> Hey everyone
<basttrax> Can anyone help me?
<MainVoid> right, to bad he left, since I now have the command line he required.. :D #mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0
<elvirolo> hi all
<downpour> hrm i enabled that universe option and updated but still can't install fluxbox
<basttrax> anybody?
<crimsun> basttrax: please just state your problem instead of asking to ask.
<basttrax> ok
<blair> pw: I just looked at the x log file, it says that DRI initialization failed
<elvirolo> is the latest firefox package from Hoary know to segfault or is it me ?
<Docta> Is there a Ubuntu Way to make windows shares with Samba or do I just edit the configs?
<blair> (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)
<kent> downpour, have you run "sudo apt-get update" to update the list of packages? you need to do that for it to work.
<MainVoid> Docta, should be same way as any dist, I'd say..
<Raskal> at this point, how do I remove a file that ubuntu says I don't have permissions to modify?
<basttrax> I get the error ""configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"" whenever i try to install anything. i checked the package manager and i do have GCC installed
<basttrax> any ideas?
<MainVoid> Docta, config files, webmin or SWAT...
<crimsun> basttrax: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Docta> MainVoid, thanks I've use SWAT many-a-time  :)
<basttrax> ok
<basttrax> brb
<crimsun> elvirolo: works fine on my ubuntu boxes
<MainVoid> Docta, Kewl.. ;) U r all set to go then.. ;)
<downpour> yes i did apt-get update
<crimsun> downpour: please paste to #flood the output of `apt-cache policy fluxbox'
<downpour> ok
<elvirolo> crimsun : strange
<blair> how can I get the kernel to show me what modules it has loaded?
<Ng>  /sbin/lsmod
<crimsun> blair: `lsmod'
<elvirolo> crimsun : it seems to happen at least on one web site here
<basttrax> alright i'm installing from the cd now
<Ephemeral> where can i get Shockwave plugin for Ubuntu FireFox?
<downpour> ok pasted it
<basttrax> you think gcc would automatically be installed into your path
<Ephemeral> or what is it called?
<basttrax> You would think
<crimsun> elvirolo: are you saying it's segfaulting on startup or it's segfaulting for certain sites
<elvirolo> crimsun, could you try to log on to www.linuxfr.org and sroll down with the scrollmouse just to check ... ?
<crimsun> basttrax: typical desktop users don't compile programs
<basttrax> thanks so much crimsun you saved me alot of time. it worked
<basttrax> true enough
<crimsun> basttrax: np
<crimsun> elvirolo: works fine here.
<MainVoid> Ephemeral, check the plugindoc.mozilla.org (I think it was anyway) ..
<elvirolo> crimsun, strange, it does it with most sites anyway here
<basttrax> If i do a configure and it needs something, should i just get the required packages and start ./configure agian?
<crimsun> downpour: you don't seem to have uncommented the correct universe line?
<downpour> hrm
<MainVoid> basttrax, yup..
<elvirolo> crimsun, i just start browsing and it then suddenly segfault
<crimsun> downpour: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.ca
<basttrax> ok
<downpour> ok
<MainVoid> elvirolo, is there any common denominator with the pages it is crashing on for you?
<MainVoid> elvirolo, like flash, shockwave or somehting?
<downpour> http://pastebin.ca/4632
<elvirolo> MainVoid, nope :( and it evens does it with perfectly valid xhtml code
<Br34ch> Why is that that  I'm unable to complete tasks that are done to be as a 'superuser,' when  i am logged in as ann [administrator] ?
<Br34ch> I'm a nub.. it's probably something very stupid that I'm going wrong
<MainVoid> elvirolo, Odd, very odd indeed...
<Ng> Br34ch: what kind of tasks? how are you unable to complete them?
<downpour> err
<elvirolo> MainVoid, i'll try downloading a binary from mozilla.org and see
<downpour> crap
<MainVoid> Br34ch, because as an "Administrator" u may still not have proper (i.e. full) root priviliges..
<downpour> i did do it wrong
<downpour> damn
<downpour> lol
<MainVoid> elvirolo, that may well be a very good idea.. ;)
<MainVoid> I have no probbs here with firefox..
<crimsun> downpour: sorted out?
<MainVoid> elvirolo, however, what is the version u r using? I am on 0.9<something>
<MainVoid> r any of the uduntu maintainers around?
<elvirolo> MainVoid, i've got version 1.0 (hoary)
<MainVoid> s/uduntu/ubuntu/g
<MainVoid> elvirolo, ok, I'm using the one in warty...
<Br34ch> Well, for examply . . . I was gonna copy the xfce42.desktop file into the sessions directory used by gdm(I couldn't find that specific directory..) but some dir . .. when I tried pasting it onto it . . . it still gave me an error pop-up message stating that I need to be a "superuser"
<MainVoid> elvirolo, maybe wanna go back one rev to see if it could be a borked package/install?
<elvirolo> MainVoid, yeah, good idea
<Ng> Br34ch: yeah, you'd need to be running nautilus as root for that. Generally speaking you shouldn't need to be doing those kinds of things, but if you really want to, run "sudo nautilus" in a shell
<Ng> I'm not sure what gdm would do with a .desktop
<Ng> ignore it probably ;)
<Ephemeral> I cant find anything relevant to Firefox+Flash in Synaptic :/
<MainVoid> elvirolo, standard tech support reqest.. ;) worked as TS agent for waaaaay to many years.. ;)
<elvirolo> MainVoid, ;-)
<giard> Ephemeral: read the wiki for flash
<MainVoid> Ephemeral, I'd doubt flash would be distributed by ubuntu..
<Br34ch> Well, first of all, in deference to what'll happen when it's put in the sessions dir and whatnot: http://www.os-works.com/documentation/xfce-installers/4.2.0/xfce-installer/#setting-up-gdm . . . anyways, I'll try doing what you said, thanks
<Ephemeral> MainVoid: i thought there would be something in universe which i have enabled
<Ng> Br34ch: fair enough. xfce 4.0 is in warty's universe if you don't mind it not being 4.2 and want to save some hassle :)
<Ephemeral> Giard: where is the wiki?
<MainVoid> Ephemeral, I just started using ubuntu myself the other day...
<crimsun> Ephemeral: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<MainVoid> Ephemeral, lemme check that wiki...
<elvirolo> MainVoid, same prob with the official binary :(
<elvirolo> strange
<crimsun> Ephemeral: stated right in the topic here
<elvirolo> MainVoid, i used it for ages without a hitch
<Br34ch> Universe . . . wouldn't it get beyond me? Being the complete nub that I am
<piratePenguin> I plugged in my (brothers) usb headset (with mic), and dmesg showed some cool positive results (loaded usb-sound-something)... then I rebooted and now I get no sound at all... before I rebooted I had 2 dsp devices (/dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1) ... now theres just 1 (/dev/dsp) ... how do I make it sand sound to my headset or whatever?
<Ng> Br34ch: enabling the universe repository is very easy, hold on a sec I'll get you a link to an explanation
<Br34ch> Got it, thanks
<crimsun> piratePenguin: plug it in _after_ it finishes booting
<piratePenguin> crimsun: do I have to do that *all* the time?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: depending on your configuration, yes
<piratePenguin> k.. I'll try again
<piratePenguin> then, how do I make it send sound to the headset?
<basttrax> Hey again
<basttrax> How do you install .bin files. the automatic installer types?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: did it work before?
<piratePenguin> crimsun: no.. dmesg showed some good stuff tho
<macewan> anyone here in raleigh nc?
<MainVoid> elvirolo, that *is* odd...
<piratePenguin> didnt get sound on the headset at all (did, and always did, get it on my speakers tho)
<basttrax> anyoner
<basttrax> how do you install ".bin" files. the ones that are automatic install files
<basttrax> i'm trying to install amsn with one of those
<MainVoid> basttrax, chmod +x *.bin; sudo ./<filename.bin>
<crimsun> piratePenguin: /join #flood and paste the output of `cat /proc/asound/cards' after you boot without the usb headset and then plug it in
<piratePenguin> crimsun: k... brb
<MainVoid> crimsun, u a maintainer or developer for ubuntu?
<Ephemeral> hmm that didnt worj
<basttrax> anyone know how to install the .bin files. the automatic install types?
<piratePenguin> sh whatever.bin
<piratePenguin> make sure its executable
<MainVoid> basttrax, see above, already replied 2 u..
<crimsun> MainVoid: not yet.
<basttrax> oh crap
<basttrax> sorry
<MainVoid> crimsun, sounds like there's an aspiration to become one.. ;)
<MainVoid> basttrax, no probs.. ;)
<crimsun> MainVoid: everyone can.
<bzbb> ugh
<bzbb> jack is making my head hurt
<MainVoid> crimsun, I was more thinking of "where do I send praise?" kinda thing..
<runenes> when trying to compile plib i get "checking for glNewList in -lMesaGL... no" and "could not find working GL library". What do I need to install?
<Br34ch> !ping
<crimsun> MainVoid: just stick around and continue helping others :)
<MainVoid> crimsun, ubuntu is the only dist so far that has recognised *all* the hardware devices in thi laptop u see.. ;)
<MainVoid> crimsun, :D Yup, it sounds like I may be spending some time here.. ;)
<bzbb> I can't wait to try to install ubuntu on my portege
<bzbb> subnotebooks suck that way
<crimsun> MainVoid: it would be helpful to note that in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<MainVoid> bzbb, I'm runninga a IBM ThinkPad T42, with centrino etc. etc. etc. Ubuntu found it all, and configured it all, without even having to ask one question.. I am pretty pleased with that!
<MainVoid> crimsun, on my way there then! ;)
<bzbb> I tried to install linux on this before
<bzbb> and it didn't like my pcmcia cdrom
<monty38> hello all
<bzbb> and there is no internall cdrom
<crimsun> MainVoid: there's actually already a note there, but feel free to register and append your comments to the T42 section.
<MainVoid> crimsun, yeah, I'll be testing the things they calim don't work as well..
<Cindux> hey all
<MainVoid> crimsun, things is, there's a ton of different T42 models about so...
<crimsun> MainVoid: understood :)
<MainVoid> bzbb, so, what was the distro, and how long ago was it?
<no0tic> is it possible to share a scanner?
<no0tic> like a printer?
<Cindux> yes
<crimsun> piratePenguin: ok, so seems correct. I presume sound works directly out of the onboard, correct?
<bzbb> well, I tried debian, redhat, mandrake, and turbolinux, way back when potato was new
<piratePenguin> crimsun: yup
<arabflak> Heyhey :)
<Cindux> hm
<MainVoid> bzbb, Ah, well, that was a while ago alright.... ;)
<no0tic> Cindux: you were talking to me?
<bzbb> so, things have changed a bit
<Cindux> yep
<arabflak> I'm having a TINY problem here.
<arabflak> (as usual.
<Cindux> its very easy to do
<crimsun> piratePenguin: and if you boot with the usb headset plugged in, what does /proc/asound/cards show?
<arabflak> ehm, i'm trying to rebuild a RPM, but it's not working.
<arabflak> i get a shitload of errors.
<MainVoid> bzbb, yeah.. things have progressed a bit since those days... ;)
<Cindux> the obvious answer is having 2 pc's networked
<piratePenguin> crimsun: same... I think...
<crimsun> arabflak: what are you trying to rebuild? It seems the long way around to rebuild a RPM and then use alien to convert it to deb.
<piratePenguin> crimsun: will I plug it in now?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: will you verify please?
<no0tic> Cindux: all me if you are talking to me, so I can highlight your messages to me
<piratePenguin> crimsun: righteo.. brb
<no0tic> s/all/call
<no0tic> Cindux:  I have two PC in net
<Cindux> im talking to you ;)
<bzbb> what we need is a kernel module to shovel snow
<Cindux> sd
<arabflak> I'm looking for a good clone of jezzball for my sister, and well, to be very honest, I can't find one. Now I found IceBreaker, and I don't get it at all (note: me=linuxn00b)
<MainVoid> bzbb, LOL
<bzbb> pain in the ass blizzards
<Cindux> lol
<bzbb> apt-get install snow-shovel
<Cindux> the pile of snow on the left of my driveway
<Cindux> is about the same height as me :D
<Cindux> 5'8 - 5'9
<LinuxJones> bzbb, I am getting 65 cm of snow and 100 km/hr winds
<njan> rofl, bzbb
<Cindux> lo
<bzbb> we have 2 feet here
<Cindux> we had a snowstorm yesterday
<MainVoid> bzbb, ignore snow, light fireplace, bring out a good book, laptop or whatever, and a nice drink of choice..
<arabflak> I'm glad we just have yucky wet snow.
<Cindux> the wind blew odd
<bzbb> in northeast CT
<no0tic> Cindux: how can I do it?
<njan> The Following extra packages will also be installed: snow
<LinuxJones> bzbb, that's the one it's just starting here right now
<MainVoid> I'd be *happy* having propersnow here....
<bzbb> I just got back from 3 weeks in chile where we had 70 mph winds on a regular basis
<Cindux> er unfortunetly i could help you if it was 2 windows computers
<Cindux> I'm practically a newb to Linux
<arabflak> Join the club.
<Cindux> Im just saying its possible & most likely very easy
<Cindux> lol i did :d
<bzbb> MainVoid, regarding drink of choice, my bottle of gin is snowed in
<Cindux> So, by chance
<Cindux> does anyone know where i could get some cheap desktop pc's on the net
<MainVoid> bzbb, LOL, I *just* finished some hot chocolate spike with Stroh Rom 80%.. ;)
<Cindux> new/used doesnt matter im looking for 2 desktops to test things on thats all
<MainVoid> Cindux, what country do u live in?
<Cindux> Canada
<bzbb> that bottle of sapphire makes shoveling more compelling
<Cindux> i've been to tiger but they were newer desktops
<Cindux> I actually need old hardware
<MainVoid> Cindux, sorry, no idea about .ca stores...
<MainVoid> Cindux, in that case, check ebay..
<MainVoid> bzbb, <g>
<Cindux> heh ebay
<Cindux> i always lose :
<MainVoid> Cindux, hey, it works.. <g>
<Guardiann> Cindux check the buy and sell paper
<Cindux> woo someone else knows about the buy n sell
<Cindux> I get it every friday
<Guardiann> thers many in there if your looking
<Cindux> I jst bought a 1.4 from it but thats all i found
<jcoxon77> arabflak: not really ubuntu but you can share scanners on mandrake
<piratePenguin> crimsun: yep, same
<jcoxon77> via sane
<Br34ch> Ng, there? :s
<Ng> Br34ch: yep
<MainVoid> jcoxon77, isn't sane distributed via ubuntu??
<Br34ch> Ng> Br34ch: enabling the universe repository is very easy, hold on a sec I'll get you a link to an explanation  <---I missed it?
<arabflak> jcoxon77, I think you're responding to the wrong person :P
<jcoxon77> oh sorry
<jcoxon77> yeah
<Ng> Br34ch: oops, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages/view?searchterm=universe
<jcoxon77> who was asking about shring scanners
<Ng> Br34ch: after you have that you can tell Synaptic to install the xfce4 package and it should grab it all
<jcoxon77> sharing
<Br34ch> Got it, thank you
<jcoxon77> sane is distributed with ubuntu
<jcoxon77> but mandrake has its own config frontend
<piratePenguin> crimsun: any ideas?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: you didn't paste /proc/asound/cards
<jcoxon77> all that was to no0tic if he/she is still around
<crimsun> piratePenguin: usbaudio is an oss/free driver
<arabflak> Okay, so I might have another, more important question. I have like a very miniscular apt-source and I'd like to know which I can add and how...
<Br34ch> Ng: So . . . I just check that in the settings, and install it just like that? And that's . . . all?
<MainVoid> no0tic, did u see wgar jcoxon77 wrote?
<piratePenguin> crimsun: #flood
<Ng> Br34ch: pretty much, yeah. reboot afterwards and xfce should be selectable if you hit "Sessions" on the login screen :)
<MainVoid> jcoxon77, looks like no0tic has gone for lunch, or something.. ;)
<jcoxon77> MainVoid :no worries
<crimsun> piratePenguin: as I stated above, looking at your dmesg confirms that usbaudio, the oss/free driver that conflicts with alsa, has claimed your usb headset.
<jcoxon77> MainVoid :basically he needs to use sane network daemon, if he comes back... :-)
<Br34ch> Ohh
<piratePenguin> crimsun: so how do I use the headset?
<Br34ch> ng: Is it safe to mark everything for installation, that lists after i searched for "Xfce?"
<Br34ch> 45 packages . . . I presume that'd be about 100 mb? o.0
<njan> Br34ch, it probably won't break anything, but it'd be very messy
<Ng> Br34ch: yep. When you hit Apply it will give you a complete list of what is being installed/upgraded, so you can check it's not going to remove anything
<njan> Br34ch, just apt-get install xfce4
<Ng> njan: that's exactly the same as doing it in synaptic, surely?
<Br34ch> njan: It gives me scary messages when i do that..
<njan> Ng, yes, but searching for xfce, you'll get every package with xfce in it
<njan> Ng, which includes xfce (xfce3), and xfce4 if I'm not mistaken.
<Ng> njan: I did say to install the xfce4 package :)
<njan> Ng, and all of the addon packages as well
<njan> Br34ch ng: Is it safe to mark everything for installation, that lists after i searched for "Xfce?"
<njan> Ng, but that's what he asked :)
<Ng> true
<Ng> but running to a shell is a poor solution ;)
<njan> well, then, search for the xfce4 package and install that :p
<MainVoid> jcoxon77, If I'll see him/her I'll try to remember.. ;)
<crimsun> piratePenguin: sudo modprobe -r usbaudio && sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<Ng> Br34ch: only mark the xfce4 package for installation in synaptic, or use the shell command njan gave you (run it with sudo)
<Br34ch> root@tosh:/home/khan # apt-get install xfce4 // E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) // E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? //
<jcoxon77> MainVoid: thanks
<njan> Ng, I find the shell easier to use than synaptic :p
<njan> Br34ch, that's because you have synaptic running at the same time
<Br34ch> Oh, okay
<njan> Br34ch, you can only have one apt-related application running at a time :)
<piratePenguin> crimsun:  root@piratepenguin:/proc/asound # modprobe -r usbaudio
<piratePenguin> FATAL: Module usbaudio not found.    :|
<njan> Br34ch, so if you have synaptic running, just select the xfce4 package and install that
<njan> Br34ch, it'll select all the other packages that it needs to install xfce4 automagically, as they're dependancies of the xfce4 package
<njan> Br34ch, so you'll have xfce4-icons, xfce4-themes, etc.
<Br34ch> It's . . . working :D
<Br34ch> closed the Synaptic and it worked.. I'm happy that it worked, because yesterday I couldn't do anything with that . . . most said it was because I hadn't "universe enabled" or something of that sort..
<njan> of course! did you expect it to break? :-p
<MainVoid> it's _not_ windows.. ;)
<crimsun> piratePenguin: please paste `lsmod' output to http://pastebin.ca
<piratePenguin> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/4639
<uta> hey!! habt ihr plan wie ich ICQ auf mein ubuntu krieg ??
<Br34ch> out of the topic question - is there such a plugin for xchat, that'll let me . . . "minimize" it to taskbar.. kinda like GAIM
<piratePenguin> huh? use GAIM
<piratePenguin> ^ uta
<Br34ch> As if I was to press Shit and click the minimize button on win mIRC
<piratePenguin> lol
<Cloudchaser> ogra are you here by chance?
<Br34ch> uta.. that wasn't the answer for me now, was it?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: you need to modprobe -r audio
<Scooter> Hi all! I am trying to get my joystick working with a game of mine, and when the game exits I get an error. /dev/js0: no such file or directory... is there some other place I might find the Joystick? I have it working with most of my other games..
<Ng> Br34ch: there is a plugin for that, but I'm not sure if it'll be very easy to install :(
<piratePenguin> crimsun: apparently its in use :@
<Br34ch> eeps
<Cloudchaser> maybe someone else can help me out..i went to gnoppix.org and it says there's a new hoary live cd out as of jan 20..i download it and try to run it and it seems to be an installer, not a live cd!
<piratePenguin> crimsun: I'll reboot anyhow, and see what happens
<Br34ch> Well, this . . . thing is complete, I'm gonna reboot and try tweaking with that.. once again, thanks everyone for the help.. :D
<Scooter> <Cloudchaser> go to Distrowatch.com ,they have a nnewer version link..
<Cloudchaser> has anyone else tried or found a new hoary live cd?
<kent> Scooter, perhaps look at "dmesg" (run it in a terminal) when you insert the joystick? if its recognised, you will perhaps see which device it's at..)
<Scooter> Thanks Kent  iwill try that :)
<Cloudchaser> shouldn't that one on gnoppix site be fixed then?
<Cloudchaser> wasted alot of time with downloading an installer instead of a live cd
<offbyone> Has anyone here had any experience *troubleshooting* the fxglr module on ATI Mobility chipsets?
<zenrox> Cloudchaser,  make shure the iso says livecd
<arabflak> Okay, so, can anybody tell me where I can find the appropriate addable apt-sources for Ubuntu?
<Cloudchaser> it didn't but there wasn't one that said live cd in the link to the live cd
<zenrox> thats the one you want
<Cloudchaser> Scooter, checking out that link now
<MainVoid> arabflak, for hat?
<MainVoid> s/hat/what/
<arabflak> Because I had a re-install and my network stuff didn't get detected.
<occy> crimsun: howdy, did you ever get that ltconf application ubunti-ified?
<arabflak> I have now unblocked the normal apt-sources, but those are simple security updates and such.
<arabflak> And I was wondering if there were others to add.
<arabflak> (i'm currently upgrading my gnome-games :P lol)
<Cloudchaser> scooter the distrowatch has the same announcment
<ogra> Cloudchaser: sorry, i'm a bit busy atm, the new live cd is based on the installer, o your impression is correct :)
<MainVoid> arabflak, well, what r ya looking for? or just in general u mean?
<Cloudchaser> so its not a live cd after all ogra?
<arabflak> Yeah, just in general.
<ogra> Cloudchaser: it starts a live session at the point where the installer would start partitioning
<Cloudchaser> oh how confusing
<arabflak> For instance, I want to apt-get blender, but I can't, it's not on the currently added apt-servers.
<Cloudchaser> so i have to let it get further than i did
<piratePenguin> crimsun: still cant modprobe -r audio.. its in use..
<arabflak> MainVoid, sorry about not highlighting these sentences, i'm kinda new at all this:)
<MainVoid> arabflak, so, there was something specific u were looking for.. well, there's 2 things u can do there then...
<ogra> Cloudchaser: they use the same base, so it will be possible to make a _real_ install from the livecd....unlike knoppix that just copys the image to HD
<arabflak> MainVoid, and that would be?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: grep ^audio /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<Cloudchaser> ok i'll let it go longer next time to get to the live part
<MainVoid> arabflak, either just get the src files and compile it urself, or ask for someone to become a maintainer for that package in ubuntu .. ;)
<crimsun> ogra: 'afternoon, having a pleasant weekend? :)
<arabflak> :P
<piratePenguin> crimsun: no autput
<arabflak> But what i was wondering was what apt-servers i could add to my sources list :P
<ogra> piratePenguin: sorry, i will look into your isdn prob during the next week, i have to set up my testing ground again
<piratePenguin> ogra: heh, thanks aloty
<piratePenguin> alot*
<Cloudchaser> thanks for the info ogra, i'll give it another try
<ogra> crimsun: yup, just finished this one ;) http://www.grawert.net/xss_shot_2.png
<fc_> how do I start samba on reboot?
<Scooter> can I flood here?
<ogra> Scooter: in #flood please :)
<Scooter> k thanks
<crimsun> piratePenguin: right, I just remembered it's not in that version distributed with warty.
<crimsun> piratePenguin: echo audio | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Scooter> ok I pasted the joystick infor there, it is a USB joystick and gives me a few diffrent addresses..
<crimsun> ogra: excellent
<ogra> Scooter: 3 lines would have been ok here ;)
<piratePenguin> crimsun: 'audio'
<Scooter> ok :)
<fc_> can anyone please tell me how I start samba on boot??
<quitte> has someone successfully compiled pcmcia-cs modules for a 2.6 kernel - or can tell me how to do that?
<ogra> fc_: if its installed and configured correctly it should start automatically
<fc_> oh
<crimsun> piratePenguin: right. Now when you reboot, audio won't be loaded automatically.
<quitte> i need a driver that only exists as a patch to pcmcia-cs.
<quitte> and i dont want to go back to 2.4
<ogra> fc_: look in /etc/rc2.d if S20samba is present
<njan> quitte, I'm not sure that pcmcia-cs works properly with the 2.6-series kernel..
<njan> quitte, I seem to remember reading in the documentation that a lot of the drivers aren't compilable for 2.6..
<njan> quitte, but I may be wrong, don't quote me on that; I'd check the pcmcia-cs documentation if I were you. That'll tell you either way, and if it's possible, it'll tell you how to compile them.
<fc_> ogra, no
<ogra> fc_: is samba already installed ?
<fc_> ogra, yes
<quitte> njan should be possible. i got latest source from the project homepage
<piratePenguin> crimsun: cool.. so I'll reboot, modprobe -r usbaudio, and modprobe snd-usb-audio, then see what happens.. brb
<fc_> it comes with warty right? And I already editted the config files
<ogra> fc_: do you see the startscript in /etc/init.d ?
<ogra> fc_: it isnt installed by default
<fc_> no, thats why i asked
<quitte> njan but configuring it it told me to disable pcmcia support in kernel - so i did. then it told me to enable it in kernels newer than 2.5 :/
<fc_> oh
<fc_> apt-get install samba?
<ogra> fc_: no server stuff is installed by default
<ogra> fc_: yup
<fc_> 0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] 
<arabflak> -aw-
<Schaap> Ok, what website sives a good explanation on how to instal/enable telnet server?
<MainVoid> Schaap, why telnet, if I may ask?
<ogra> Schaap: why not the safe variant ? (ssh)
<zenrox> ya ssh is save
<zenrox> safe
<Cindux> bla
<Cindux> buy n sell website doesnt include ads frmo ontario :(
<MainVoid> Cindux, sounds like u've been visited by Mr. Murphy..
<Cindux> i dunt get it
<VipeRmaN> I have a question?
<MainVoid> Cindux, Mr. Murphy or that they don't have ads from Ontario?
<Cindux> * blink *
<Cindux> buy n sell website has no ads for Ontario
<MainVoid> VipeRmaN, and it is?
<VipeRmaN> I just got my Ubuntu, Just checking before I install...   ...Does it have pretty good support for wireless cards?
<ogra> VipeRmaN: yup
<Cindux> 6.-
<VipeRmaN> <<---- noob at linux
<Guardiann> Cindu it sure does
<LinuxJones> VipeRmaN, there is a compatibility page on the website for wireless cards
<MainVoid> Cindux, LOL... well, there has to be some site that sells 'puters for Ontario...
<VipeRmaN> Really? I was looking for that, Can I have link please?
<Cindux> well i wouldnt mind buying from somewhere else
<Cindux> if they shipped here
<Mjolinor> anyone here to help me discover why I can't get an NFS mount working properly?
<Cindux> I just need 1-2 cheap desktop pcs to test things on
<MainVoid> VipeRmaN, my IBM T42's Centrino card worked right off the bat.. no probbs at all....
<Cindux> 1.0ghz - 1.4ghz thats all
<ogra> VipeRmaN: look in the wiki (www.ubuntulinux.org)
<Guardiann> Cindu actually the buy and sell doesnt exist in Ontario
<Guardiann> its called the super shopper
<VipeRmaN> I have a Microsoft Wireless USB Adapter MN-510
<LinuxJones> VipeRmaN >>  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/view?searchterm=wireless%20network
<Guardiann> http://www.supershopper.com/
<Cindux> I get the buy and sell every week ;)
<Cindux> and im in Ontario
<VipeRmaN> ty for the links :)
<Guardiann> must be the one your buying every friday
<piratePenguin> crimsun: it works! thanks alot!
<Cindux> yes = /
<Guardiann> ok just thought I would let u know
<VipeRmaN> Doesnt show it in there :(
<Cindux> roaf
<isom> a quick q: do I need universe to get firestarter? if so, how do I get universe?
<ogra> VipeRmaN: what kind of card ?
* MainVoid pats Cindux on shoulder.. "there now, not the end of the world" ...
<Cindux> lol ye it is
<Mjolinor> ok guess not :) so can anyone give me a server /channel where I can get soem NFS help?
<Cloudchaser> well that wasn't too impressive for the live hoary cd
<MainVoid> Cindux, lol
<VipeRmaN> Ive been looking for a linux with support for my Adapter, I have linspire thats the closest thing, but it works when it wants to, usually only once per install.. and Its a "Microsoft Wireless USB Adapter MN-510"
<Cloudchaser> no usb mouse and display was not quite right
<ogra> Cloudchaser: its alpha....
<Cloudchaser> couldn't change the resolution to be better
<ogra> Cloudchaser: but you had X ?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cindux> lol
<ogra> thats great for a start.....you can be sure it will improve....which one did you download ?
<jcoxon77> VipeRman, i think the MN-510 is supported by linux-wlan-ng drivers
<Cindux> anyone selling desktop pc's :D
<ogra> Cloudchaser: the daily from today ?
<Cloudchaser> ogra it was hoary_0.9.3b3-i386
<VipeRmaN> Well I guess I could install and find out lol.. I put the live cd in and it didnt seem to work but im guessing thats because it doesnt install drivers and stuff correct?
<Cloudchaser> from jan 20
<Cloudchaser> from the gnoppix site,
<jcoxon77> VipeRmN, well on synaptic there is the option to install these drivers
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Cloudchaser> kinda confused on the gnoppix/ubuntu thing
<jcoxon77> they aren't installed by default
<ogra> heh
<isom> how do I enable universe?
<VipeRmaN> what is that? (im completely noob when it comes to linux, but want to learn)
<ogra> isom: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<isom> ogra: thx
<Cloudchaser> would there be huge strides in 3 days ogra?
<llun_ved> I have a question regarding the Ubuntu 5.4 release. Is anyone using it? Is it stable?
<Cloudchaser> i could download that and try it i guess
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: synaptic basically is a program that goes and gets from the ubuntu servers more software
<ogra> Cloudchaser: maybe
<mjr> llun_ved, yes, no
<jcoxon77> you would basically have to install
<Guardiann> llun_ved its working for me
<Br34ch> Xfce up and working
<Br34ch> :D
<jcoxon77> get your system running and then go onto synaptic and select wlan-ng drivers to be installed
<ogra> Cloudchaser: i unno how the sysncing between hoary and gnoppix works, so it may be the hoary is ahead
<Cloudchaser> i thought they were the same now
<VipeRmaN> ok so I dont have to know how to program and stuff to do this?
<Cloudchaser> why have one distro with 2 names?
<jcoxon77> in theory no
<Cindux> it sounds coolo] 
<jcoxon77> installing should be easy (not promising anything)
<jcoxon77> configuring wlan-ng is a bit strange but possible
<VipeRmaN> lol i understand.. well I have an older computer too, maybe ill install on that first
<jcoxon77> thats probably best
<jcoxon77> i'm sure anyone on here will help if you run  into problems
<VipeRmaN> :)
<VipeRmaN> let me hook the acient thing up lol
<jcoxon77> :)
<ogra> VipeRmaN: it depends on the chipset in your adapter, with a little luck the is a prism2 chipset inside, then it will be supported by default :)
<VipeRmaN> I think it is, when i was playing with mandrake I kept seeing something about prism2 with my adapter
<llun_ved> I am currently running slackware but I will make a complete jump to Ubuntu one I know it will recognize my USB device.
<jcoxon77> ogra: i think it is prism2
<llun_ved> I use the the Live CD at work
<jcoxon77> ogra: lots of linuxquestions.org posts about it
<ogra> VipeRmaN: great, prism2 has a kernel module, you wont need the wlan-ng stuff
<jcoxon77> good point - stuff the wlan-ng
<VipeRmaN> mind if I add any of you to my messengers for other help?
<ogra> VipeRmaN: so it should work out of the box
<VipeRmaN> I really want to learn how to do this and dont even know where to start
<ogra> VipeRmaN: just come back here again if you got questions
<VipeRmaN> <- tired of windows
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: i recommend diving in and installing
<Zotnix_> What I did.
<VipeRmaN> =)
<ogra> VipeRmaN: most of us are ;)
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: ubuntu is great at getting you to a working desktop
<Zotnix_> I was using Windows ME on my laptop... finally got fed up, bought RH8 and installed.
<jcoxon77> with little hassle
<jcoxon77> from there you can sort out the little things
<piratePenguin> how do I go about getting my mic working now eh? (usb.. headset)
<VipeRmaN> good, What I would really like is something easy like windows but the freedom of linux ya know? thought I would get that from linspire and somehow I found ubuntu and just got my cds yesterday lol
<setite> ubuntu free cds woot!
<setite> they actually came
<VipeRmaN> yes
<aquarius> The shortcut for "send to Trash" in Nautilus 2.8 seems to be ctrl+T. Can I turn that off?
<VipeRmaN> 4.1 supports the wlan right
<VipeRmaN> or prism wahtever it is
<setite> stop hitting CTRL+T?
<jcoxon77> VipeRman: i should hope so
<jcoxon77> VipeRman: the kernel is definitly new enough
<VipeRmaN> ok good :) just thought about it, saw someone say something about 5.4
<jcoxon77> VipeRman: i'm actually running hoary and wlan definitly works
<isom> I've installed firestarter and now I try to run it, and it asks for my root password. I type it in but it says that it's wrong. I've retried more than five times. is it some other password it's asking? I enter the same password that I write when doing sudo in console
<aquarius> setite, not when it's the shortcut for "new tab" in Firefox. If the window focused is a folder rather than Firefox and I don't notice, it trashes whatever's selected.
<ogra> isom: it has a bug....edit the launcher settings to use gksudo instead of gksu
<setite> yea i figured thats why you wanted to change it...
<isom> ogra: ok
<VipeRmaN> :)
<piratePenguin> anyone here use a plantronic's headset?
<setite> i honestly have no idea where such settings are... i dont see why on earth there is a hotkey combo for soemthign like that when delete works just fine
<aquarius> setite, but I can't find anywhere to configure Nautilus' shortcuts. "Keyboard shortcuts" in Desktop Preferences seems to only configure metacity.
<occy> crimsun: at the risk of sounding annoying.....  ltconf?  :)
<minde911> Hi all, i have problem on my Acer laptop, when i booting i get error with Acer non PnP Bios, can help me anybody how-to solve this problem?
<mjg59> minde911: Does it actually stop it from booting?
<setite> http://gnomesupport.org/wiki/index.php/KeyboardShortcuts
<setite> ah... nevermind
<setite> that just lists them
<drspin> does anyone know how I can access my Palm database files?
<minde911> no, but  kernel says to boot with nobiospnp option, how to set this option
<aquarius> setite, I tried that :)
<setite> http://www.gnome.org/learn/intro/2.2/ar01s06.html
<setite> the nautilus manual perhaps?
<Br34ch> heheh.. weird and 'tupit question: What exactly is nautilus?
<setite> i wish i knew
<randabis> a file manager
<setite> i think its like windows explorer for linux
<setite> namely gnome
<Br34ch> randabis: Good morning.. and I'm using Xfce right now :D
<Zotnix_> Heh, the unstable release freezes as much as explorer too ;)
<setite> whats the purpose of xfce
<setite> low resource?
<drspin> the file manager = nautilus
<setite> minimalist?
<Djassper> hi
<Br34ch> Ohh, kinda like . . . Windows Explorer!
<setite> thats what i said
<drspin> setite: XFCE is a simple, fast and extendable desktop environment
<setite> ummmm
<setite> i love when answers further my confusion
<setite> what do you mean by extendable
<Djassper> someone knows how to add windows transparency ?
<setite> if you do dont tell me
<drspin> plugins
<setite> transparency hurts my eyes within momenys
<setite> moments*
<Djassper> yes but for terminal windows it is cool to see the readme by transparency, how to do that ?
<drspin> net.split
<drspin> ...
<VipeRmaN> um woah
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<jcoxon77> wow
<Schaap> well, havent seen a net split before?
<PotajiTo> nice
<mhz> any one using fluxbox under ubuntu?
<VipeRmaN> how do i go about installing if my computer doesnt boot from cd
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: have you changed the bios to boot off the cd first?
<VipeRmaN> lol well thats teh problem, it doesnt seem to be letting me into bios
<Schaap> ?
<Schaap> you forgot the password?
<jcoxon77> VipeRman: hmmm what type of computer are you trying on?
<calamari> hi
<Schaap> try bashing F1, alt+f2 or del during start up
<VipeRmaN> no, DEL isnt letting me in.. its real old, old cyrix with AMI bios
<VipeRmaN> ok, im gonna let it finish sending me some files then i'll try it :)
<Schaap> my old IBM want F1 :p
<VipeRmaN> well I was hitting all the F keys lol, but maybe the alt f2 will work or something..
<Schaap> damn, stuck wiht the losers
<kent> wow
<giard> how do you set your cpu frequency scaling?
<giard> ahh, I get it, it's automatic
<giard> gotcha
<jcoxon77> no0tic: you asked earlier about sharing scanners i think
<jcoxon77> no0tic: well if you did you need sane network daemon
<no0tic> jcoxon77: done!
<jcoxon77> no0tic: cool
<piratePenguin> crimsun: know how I'll get this mic working?
<VipeRmaN> FINALLY
<VipeRmaN> got into bios lol
<no0tic> jcoxon77: thanks anyway! very kind from you
<jcoxon77> no0tic: no worries
<no0tic> jcoxon77: I found a very cool tutorial on internet
<VipeRmaN> there it goes... :)
<jcoxon77> no0tic: i think i found it as well
<jcoxon77> no0tic: lol
<RobbieB> Hi, is there somebody here who recently built their own Ubunto 2.6.8.1 kernel?
<sgc> hello
<Schaap> alt+f2 ?
<VipeRmaN> nope just F2 :)
<Schaap> ahaa
<VipeRmaN> (also got closer to my base for my wireless keyboard
<VipeRmaN> I don't think ubuntu is liking my other computer lol
<DragoraN> hi
<DragoraN> please.. how to download kde 3.3.1 for ubuntu?
<Riddell> DragoraN: you can't, it's KDE 3.2 or 3.3.2 only
<DragoraN> co 3.3.2
<Schaap> thats mean
<DragoraN> co-so
<cardador> DragoraN: use Synaptic
<DragoraN> ?? what?
<Riddell> DragoraN: add the universe repository and apt-get install kde-core
<DragoraN> i have universes added
<mhz> anyone using fluxbox here?
<Riddell> DragoraN: apt-get update && apt-get install kde-core
<VipeRmaN> What are the min req for Ubuntu?
<Riddell> DragoraN: make sure you're using hoary not warty
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: well it depends
<piratePenguin> mhz: I have used it... not on ubuntu.. whats wrong?
<DragoraN> iam warty
<DragoraN> :( damn
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: in therory as long as its a 386
<SirPsy> how to autoexecute ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 10 duplex half during bootup ?
<DragoraN> Riddell: so its impossible?
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: what mhz is your computer?
<Riddell> DragoraN: its very possible, what isn't working for you?
<crimsun> occy: hmm, the compilation failed due to a syntax error. I'll have to look at uic.
<DragoraN> Riddell: my kde is crashing.. kcrm or what.. khotkeys and so..
<VipeRmaN> Ah, Well when I try to install I get this screen, "Load installer components from CD" "Installation step failed" 233 or 300..
<crimsun> piratePenguin: is the usb headset detected now? which device is it, 0 or 1?
<mhz> piratePenguin: the thing is that this is my 1st time using Fluxbox in a System that also has Gnome. So I have noticed there are some details regarding font sizes for some applications when run under Fluxbox BUT under Gnome.
<VipeRmaN> but the bad part is it only has 32megs of ram
<DragoraN> Riddell: and my geforce 4 mx 460 stops to send signal to monitor then startx, i see nvidia logo and then monitor goes to standby
<DragoraN> Riddell: same in windows xp
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: the ram should still be fine (i have linux (not ubuntu) on a 386 with 8mb of ram
<SirPsy> refresh rate problem ?
<VipeRmaN> hmm, cdrom?
<ogra> VipeRmaN: the min reqs are 64MB for ubuntu
<Cindux> viper why not run ubuntu live
<crimsun> mhz: Are you saying some fonts sizes differ? Are you executing `gnome-settings-daemon' in a rxvt after fluxbox loads?
<SirPsy> can anyone help me to force duplex settings during bootup ?
<VipeRmaN> internet and such doesnt work with it
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: i've got to go... but good luck! something will work in the end :)
<crimsun> SirPsy: what did you need earlier?
<ogra> VipeRmaN: to have a nice work experience you sould have at least 128, better 256MB
<VipeRmaN> loL I'll get it, thanks for all the help jcoxon77
<Cindux> i say 256,
<SirPsy> earlier i couldnt install the e100 driver
<Cindux> i have 128 and its still a bit laggy
<Cindux> anyway
<ogra> Cindux: imagine 64 ;)
<Cindux> bla lol
<SirPsy> wich i discussed with you yesterday orso, i solved the problem by blacklisting the ee100 module in hotplug
<Schaap> Ok, ive tried seraching, but how do i enable telnet?
<Cindux> i have 2 sticks of 128mb for my p3 600m hz
<piratePenguin> crimsun: well I can hear sound outta it... its 0
<Cindux> but the mobo only suppots 128
<Cindux> :(
<Schaap> server on ubunte?
<SirPsy> now i got the nic working sofar i can use it
<VipeRmaN> Well ihave a computer with an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1.67ghz and 512mb of  ram but wanted to test on something else first
<mhz> crimsun: hi. Nop. Basically, if I run Firefox (for example) or Xchat under Gnome, they look alright. Once I run them under Fluxbox, fons get too small.
<SirPsy> but after boot i have to set  ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 10 duplex half
<crimsun> piratePenguin: what does /proc/asound/devices tell you regarding it?
<SirPsy> in order to get it to work
<Cindux> just do View - Increase text size
<SirPsy> now is my question how to get it to use the speeds at bootup as it forgets when the settings after reboot
<crimsun> mhz: so in a rxvt, execute `gnome-settings-daemon', then restart mozilla-firefox
* bluefoxicy reboot to new hardened kernel
<ogra> Schaap: you could install telnetd, but i really wouldnt suggest it....its highly insecure....use ssh
<piratePenguin> crimsun: #flood
<Cindux> Just a question to someone who would know
<mhz> crimsun: if i do that, will fonts change once I run Gnome ?
<Cindux> im about to buy a mini PC
<Cindux> will this work with Ubuntu or Linux, period
<Cindux> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=11433&vpn=IQ3601A%20&manufacture=SOLTEK
<Cindux> the processor is a C3
<ogra> Cindux: why not a mini mac ;)
<Cindux> to expensive$$
<ogra> Cindux: 450$ are too expensive ?
<Cindux> i just bought a new gaming machine
<Cindux> so yep
<crimsun> mhz: absolutely not. It uses your gnome settings.
<Cindux> oh knows
<crimsun> piratePenguin: are you capturing using the hw:0 device?
<ogra> Cindux: thats a barebone....
<VipeRmaN> It was a bad cd.. seems to be working now
<Kirsch> hey guys, is it possible to make the icons on the nautilus desktop aligned to the right? (as apposed to the left)?
<mhz> crimsun: ok, I'll try that. I wonder why this only happens when Gnome is installed, coz AFAIK, that ain't happen when other desktops are in the system. :)
<kent> is there some way to make it so that ephiphany (or other browser's) loads bittornade when i click on bittorrents in the browser?
<ogra> Cindux: with so with mem and HD you will end up at the mini mac price
<piratePenguin> crimsun: :s ... I'm using the GNOME sound recorder :/
<tuhl> is there a configtool for X11 available?
<Cindux> nope
<Cindux> ogra im just gonna pull the ram / hd from my old pc
<Kirsch> why can't i save a file in Gnome via SFTP?
<Cindux> :P
<crimsun> tuhl: warty? hoary?
<Kirsch> through gedit?
<tuhl> hoary?
<tuhl> hoary!
<crimsun> tuhl: which are you using?
<ogra> Cindux: ah, sure....
<tuhl> crimsun: hoary
<crimsun> tuhl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cindux> lol
<Seth86> hey
<crimsun> piratePenguin: make sure the device is selected for recording and that you're using the alsa mixer, not the oss one.
<Seth86> Why is it that you can't play mp3 or other music files while using a ubunto livecd
<piratePenguin> crimsun: what device file would it be using then? /dev/what? .. so I can check the permissions
<Seth86> I am playing it from my hd
<Seth86> I can see all the files, I just won't work
<aebcoat> oronwolf were you having the openoffice problems?
<Seth86> I am new to linux...
<ssam> mp3 decoders are not included by default
<ogra> Seth86: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Seth86> k thx ssam
<ssam> there are potential patent issues
<ogra> Seth86: you have to pay a lot to ship mp3 players
<Seth86> k, and how do I fic this?
<crimsun> piratePenguin: it doesn't use /dev/snd/ devices directly
<Seth86> fic=fix
<ssam> yeah, that link will explain
<ogra> Seth86: see the ul i posted
<ogra> url even
<occy> crimsun: okies.  Just wanted to see what was up ;)
<Seth86> k thx ssam
<piratePenguin> crimsun: not workin
<Kirsch> Seth86: as a tip, (sicne you are new), using the term "Does not work" doesn't help the person you are trying to help you, you should try and be a little more specific, like for instance "it won't play my mp3s"
<ssam> i am not sure its possible with the live cd
<crimsun> piratePenguin: try using arecord then
<crimsun> piratePenguin: and use alsamixer to unmute and select the channel
<mhz> re
<mhz> crimsun: thanx
<crimsun> mhz: success?
<mhz> so far :)
<crimsun> mhz: excellent.
<Olivier_54> lo
<mhz> i never used Gnome for almost 2 years :)
<Zotnix_> I used to use KDE.. then around gnome 2.4 I switched and stayed with Gnome.
<aebcoat> anyone know how to add something to your $PATH ?
<piratePenguin> crimsun: k.. thanks
<crimsun> aebcoat: ~/.bash_profile
<mhz> aebcoat: echo export PATH=\$PATH:/usr/X11/bin >> /etc/profile
<mhz> or many more examples at:  http://www.google.cl/linux?hl=es&q=adding+%24path&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+en+Google&meta=
<usual> having the flu sucks
<mhz> so having M$
<BROKEN_LADDER> once i switch to hoary and do the dist-upgrade, then do i just reboot?
* knghtbrd agrees with mhz 
<BROKEN_LADDER> flu? sorry to hear that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just had this _insane_ dream.
<mhz> BROKEN_LADDER: nop
<piratePenguin> crimsun: umm.. when I run 'arecord' and start talking, whats supposed to happen?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if you intend to use a new kernel, yes.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: otherwise it's not necessary to reboot.
<mhz> BROKEN_LADDER: ONE of the many advantages of using any UNIX like OS is that rebooting is not a need
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was sort of like neo..i could fly around and stuff, and we were doing things to cause the "apocolypse"
<crimsun> piratePenguin: arecord -Dplughw:0 some.wav
<BROKEN_LADDER> mhz: i was told that a reboot was needed in this case.
<mhz> BROKEN_LADDER: ONE of the many advantages of using any UNIX like OS is that rebooting is not a need
<BROKEN_LADDER> by a very reputable source.
<mhz> hmmm, why rebooting?
<NermalLaptop> lo lo
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay..i'll just log out and back in.  thx
<mhz> all paths get refreshed by the system
<bzbb> netsplit!
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx 1138
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you will if you use a restricted module, like nvidia.ko or fglrx.ko, etc., because the libs have been bumped.
<piratePenguin> crimsun: its even funnier when I do just 'arecord' ... ie, it works.. thanks alot!
<mhz> that is different
<mhz> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: but that's kernel related?
<NermalLaptop> whats the easiest way to install w32codecs on ubuntu ?  w32codecs shows up in an aptitude search but has a v next to it and seems to be uninstallable :|
<piratePenguin> 
<piratePenguin> 
<piratePenguin> 
<piratePenguin> :|
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you will need to install linux-image-2.6.10-2-686 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2-686
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a way to make gdm spawn a new x-server for each login, so that the gdm login stays on a certain screen?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't use either of those.
<BROKEN_LADDER> those restricted modules you mentioned.
<kbrooks> piratePenguin, lucky UFT8
<BROKEN_LADDER> utf8?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if you do not use the non-free nvidia or fglrx drivers, then it is not necessary to reboot.
<BROKEN_LADDER> cool.
<crimsun> piratePenguin: excellent
<godsmoke> how is everyone today?
<randabis> I'm good
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you can configure gdm to spawn multiple servers.  Just edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<kbrooks> I'm good
<Schaap> is there a SSH client in windows?
<godsmoke> there are a few SSH options for windows
<godsmoke> the main one would be PuTTY
<godsmoke> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: i already know about that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: but is what i asked possible?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you asked
<Schaap> Cheers
<BROKEN_LADDER> i asked a different question.
<godsmoke> Schaap: there are a few commercial ssh clients as well
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: not that I'm aware, because the first login will grab whatever's defined in /etc/inittab or /etc/gdm/gdm.conf (usually vt7)
<godsmoke> oh -- how fun
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm asking whether there is a way to just spawn one gdm on boot, but have it spawn new xservs for each new login, so that i never start up more x servers than i need.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it would be handy if gdm eventually managed to pull off something similiar to the current OSX/WINXP login style.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, are you talking about "Applications->System Tools->New Login"?
<BROKEN_LADDER> just go up to "log out" and select "switch user" and be returned to the login screen.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: out of curiosity, have you tried ...
<crimsun> (tritium types faster than I do)
<tritium> crimsun, :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: that's not possible if, say, the user has left his session locked.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<BROKEN_LADDER> i use dvorak.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sometimes i can type very fast.
<tritium> crimsun and I must think alike
<VipeRmaN> i have installation question
<VipeRmaN> Just went through low memory intsall thingy and now it says "busybox v1.00-pre10 (debian 20040612-2) and has ~ H _.. what do I do?
<Schaap> Why does root have # and User $ in terminal window ?
<crimsun> Schaap: to differentiate between users
<Schaap> aha not really important then, not a rights issue?
<VipeRmaN> Just went through low memory intsall thingy and now it says "busybox v1.00-pre10 (debian 20040612-2) and has ~ H _.. what do I do
<mhz> Schaap: thats a unix standard for many BASHes
<mhz> Schaap: thats a unix standard for many shells
<mhz> Schaap: another visual way to make the diff?
<randabis> pesky netsplits
<VipeRmaN> Just went through low memory intsall thingy and now it says "busybox v1.00-pre10 (debian 20040612-2) and has ~ H _.. what do I do
<VipeRmaN> ~# *
<ubhuti> VipeRmaN: I don't know
<tritium> VipeRmaN, try not to repeat too often.  If somebody has an answer, they'll reply
<VipeRmaN> sorry, I figured I'd do it one last time cuz everyone just rejoined from netsplit
<tritium> VipeRmaN, fair enough
<Schaap> Cheers
<VipeRmaN> :)
<tritium> VipeRmaN, I've never tried the low mem install, so I wouldn't know what to suggest.
<kbrooks> VipeRmaN, be patient
<gt500> neither did i
<gt500> :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> WHAT SHOuld i do when i'm met with something like this?:  ==> File on system created by you or by a script. / ==> File also in package provided by package maintainer. /   What would you like to do about it ?
<VipeRmaN> Ah, well its an older computer with low memory and its giving me a hard time lol, maybe I should just partition this hd and do it on here
<gt500> BROKEN_LADDER, when did you get this message N
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, try looking at a diff to determine if anything significantly new is in the new config file
<gt500> N = ?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, then, typically, keep your own config
<BROKEN_LADDER> gotcha
<tritium> if your config is how you want it
<Grev> what kernel should a AMD 1800+ use 686 or k7?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what config?  like in my /home?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if you don't remember changing it, type 'y'
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, if you hit "d" it'll display the diff between the old config and the new, wherever it resides
<BROKEN_LADDER> changing what?  which config are we talking about?
<godsmoke> Grev: K7
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: that way your conffiles are kept in sync with upstream's, which makes debugging simpler
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you described a generic situation.  We're not talking specifics
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<randabis> I just answered Y to all of those :p
<randabis> I didn't have any altered config files though
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, e.g., if you configure a printer, you probably don't want to hit
<BROKEN_LADDER> what "config" files is this thing talking about?  i thought any config files would be in ~/
<crimsun> randabis: typically that's the best thing to do unless you yourself modified those conffiles, in which case you'll want to keep your local versions by using 'n' (which is the default).
<tritium> "Y" if you want to keep your old printer config when cups is upgraded
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: no, those conffiles are in /etc/...
<jaco_> hi all :)
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, config files for any particular package
<jaco_> if hoary is unstable i'm santa claus :)
<Ribs> Hi santa!
<godsmoke> heh
<jaco_> :)
<zenrox> lol
<cardador> jaco_: hi!
<godsmoke> obviously you're not a debian user :)
<[Spooky] > man how the f*ck do i update a deb package !? :/
<godsmoke> if you were -- you'd know sid was never that unstable
<jaco_> godsmoke i was a mandrake user
<godsmoke> ...
<crimsun> [Spooky] : for what?
<piratePenguin> can I test gnomemeeting (audio only) with someone?
* godsmoke refrains
<tritium> [Spooky] , with apt-get or synaptic or aptitude.  take your pick
<jaco_> was :)
<isom> is there no official mplayer package for ubuntu?
<godsmoke> still ...
<[Spooky] > crimsun: like Xchat
<esher> hi fellas, my ubuntu own remote (vnc) desktop windows dont start corectly, it moves to task and after 10sec its gone to dev/null ? any help
<[Spooky] > tritium: ok let me try...
<crimsun> isom: no, but read the RestrictedFormats wiki entry
<godsmoke> isom: no -- it's at marillat -- just like debian
<cardador> [Spooky] : use Synaptic
<usual> is there a way to rip audio from a dvd into like an mp3?
<tritium> [Spooky] , what are you trying to update?
<jaco_> with hoary there is an official pkg for mplayer
<crimsun> [Spooky] : are you on warty?
<godsmoke> usual: you will need to rip the AC3 audio first, then encode it into whatever format you like
<[Spooky] > yes crimsun
<isom> dang. do xmms or realplayer play movies as well as mplayer then? :P
<godsmoke> isom: no ...
<randabis> zmms doesn't play movies
<isom> or totem
<kbrooks> piratePenguin, i refrain
<crimsun> jaco_: actually it's not official, nor is it supported. It's in multiverse.
<randabis> xmms even
<godsmoke> isom: totem will play them just fine -- as will xine
<jaco_> yes is true crimsun
<tritium> isom, xine or gxine work well, especially with win32codecs
<godsmoke> but you can get mplayer too
<usual> godsmoke, ok, but how
<godsmoke> why do you need 'official' packages?
<isom> ok.
<godsmoke> usual: it's not a simple process
<BROKEN_LADDER> my girlfriend is almost 22 and never learned to ride a bike.
<crimsun> godsmoke: so you don't break things horribly.
<whaq_> any freenx users?
<[Spooky] > in synapitic there is like "force version" but i cant mark it....
<godsmoke> crimsun: huh? -- what does breaking things have to do with this?
<whaq_> there's this bug about screen resolution when resuming sessions, anyone know\cares about it?
<crimsun> godsmoke: official packages pass a QA process to which unofficial ones aren't subject.
<godsmoke> crimsun: marillat is NOT going to break your system -- if you think that -- go away -- no use in talking to me
<DAC1138> whats the default ubuntu root password?
<godsmoke> I'm aware of the quality assurance process
<kbrooks> what is marillat
<pw> DAC1138: It doesn't exist.
<jaco_> DAC1138 try sudo -s
<godsmoke> I'm also a developer -- and I've been using debian for many years
<aebcoat> dac its your user passowrd
<jaco_> and your usr password
<pw> kbrooks: marillat is Christian Marillat's repository. Unofficial, but Good Stuff.
<crimsun> godsmoke: I'm well aware they won't. I'm the one who made updated packages for mplayer.
<tritium> kbrooks, A guy named Christian Marillat has a repository of packages for debian
<godsmoke> kbrooks: it's an apt repository for 'illegal' packages
<Monkiki> Hi, anyone using Skype in Ubuntu?
<godsmoke> crimsun: then don't say they will :)
<kbrooks> godsmoke, what are illegal packages
<crimsun> godsmoke: I didn't say _they_ specifically will.
<randabis> I don't think he DID say they would
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to compile the latest libogg and libvorbis so that oggenc will use them. but then won't it put those libs in /usr/local/lib instead of /usr/lib?  will i have to move them?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the latest debian packages are way far behind.
<jaco_> now, this is my curiositty, what's skype?
<pw> kbrooks: A lot of the packages in Marillat are not DFSG-free.
<Schaap> Apache2 via apt-get: Where are htdocs?
<DAC1138> shoot. how can i get the root password changed? i want to do things the way i got used to
<kbrooks> pw, huh?
<crimsun> jaco_: voice over ip software; http://www.skype.com
<Monkiki> Skype is a VOIP sofware
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: sudo passwd
<kbrooks> pw, 'not ... DFSG-free'?
<godsmoke> crimsun: you said the reason for not using unofficial packages was so you don't "break things horribly" -- it implied inevitability
<jaco_> uh, it sound good! crimsun
<DAC1138> awsome, thanks
<pw> kbrooks: Debian Free Software Guidelines. Things like mplayer and its codecs.
<randabis> will SKYPE work with netmeeting?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you can specify the install directory when you compile it
<BROKEN_LADDER> 1138? lol
<godsmoke> randabis: no ... it's a proprietary protocol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just watch thx 1138 director's cut yesterday.
<randabis> ah
<DAC1138> BROKEN_LADDER, i assume you know the number
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is retarded.
<crimsun> godsmoke: please don't stuff words into my mouth, thanks :)
<godsmoke> crimsun: I quoted you
<BROKEN_LADDER> just use SIP.  Not skype.
<DAC1138> BROKEN_LADDER, so yes, you do, lol. i bought the new directors cut
<Pluk> hi all
<Monkiki> I have problems with Skype because use /dev/dsp but esddsp don't works :(
<randabis> I know gnomemeeting does, but my friend said it freezed the netmeeting client
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138:  it sucks.
<godsmoke> <crimsun> godsmoke: so you don't break things horribly.
<pw> kbrooks: Many of the packages in Marillat are not Free by the standards laid down in the DFSG.
<DAC1138> BROKEN_LADDER, i wanted sooooo bad to see it in theatres in denver when it was showing
<godsmoke> anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: he didn't just add scenes, he added effects just the way he ruined he star wars re-releases.
<[Spooky] > anyone have any idea why i cant upgrade xchat ?
<crimsun> godsmoke: I did _not_ say _all_ unofficial packages will break one's system horribly.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used to live in Wichita.
<tritium> godsmoke, you're extrapolating
<kbrooks> pw, so he created this because........?
<DAC1138> i like the new effects and changed in the new star wars rerelease
<cardador> [Spooky] : maybe you have the latest version?
<pw> kbrooks: Ask him.
<pw> I do not speculate on his motivation.
<kbrooks> pw, and is he here?
<godsmoke> tritium: not really -- I felt the statement I made with a quote of his statement was completely in context
<[Spooky] > cardador: i have 2.0.8 the latest is 2.4.1
<DAC1138> but this is hardley the place for a george lucas flame war
<godsmoke> regardless -- this isn't going to go anywhere
<pw> kbrooks: Sheesh. http://www.google.com/search?q=christian+marillat
<jaco_> mm, i've ubuntu and i've 2.4.1
<kbrooks> pw, yes sir
<godsmoke> kbrooks: it's in the wiki
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138:  those new effects looked so horrible!
<BROKEN_LADDER> cgi is so bad.
<jaco_> [Spooky]  apt-get update
<jaco_> [Spooky]  apt-get upgrade
<godsmoke> information on 'illegal' things: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BROKEN_LADDER> like the cgi characers in attack of the clones..they should have been suis.
<BROKEN_LADDER> suits
<Monkiki> So... no Skype help?
<BROKEN_LADDER> whatto couldn't be, granted.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Monkiki: don't use skype!
<godsmoke> Monkiki: what's the problem than you're having?
<godsmoke> if it's an issue with Skype -- contact skype
<BROKEN_LADDER> Skype is proprietary and *(%$& retarded.  use sip.
<crimsun> [Spooky] : if you would truly like updated (most current when possible) packages, use Hoary.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sip is a standard.
<BROKEN_LADDER> stop using skype.
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype deserves no business.
<godsmoke> could we get the troll to shut up?
<Monkiki> I can't hear skype when using Rhythmbox
<BROKEN_LADDER> troll?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm serious.
<godsmoke> you're trolling
<BROKEN_LADDER> no i'm not.
<Pluk> yes u are
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm serious.
<godsmoke> dude -- skype is skype -- leave it at that
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not just saying things to rile someone up.
<zenwhen> wow he doesnt like a piece of software, he must be a troll
<[Spooky] > jaco_: done that and nothing changed...
<zenwhen> @_@
<crimsun> guys, if you don't agree with someone, just ignore him. There's no need to out and lambast him.
<[Spooky] > crimsun: hm how do i use that is it a update program or another dist ?
<godsmoke> zenwhen: no -- he's being nuts about it -- with no real intention other than to make an argument with himself
<Monkiki> BROKEN: where can i get sip?
<jaco_> only thing that don't work with my hoary is beagle, but i haven't tried too long
<zenwhen> wow dont drag me into it
<godsmoke> Monkiki: SIP is a protocol -- not an application -- there are a few applications that use it
<godsmoke> zenwhen: wtf? -- you made a comment about what I said -- I can't respond?
<Pluk> is skaype compatible with sip?
<godsmoke> no
<Pluk> skype*
<randabis> Spooky read BreakMyUbuntu in the ubuntu WIKI
<godsmoke> skype uses a proprietary protocol
<godsmoke> you can read about it on their website
<jaco_> [Spooky]  in /etc/apt/sources.list subst warthy with hoary
<Monkiki> godsmoke: which application use SIP?
<Pluk> why do ppl recommend sip then :) if you cant use it to call ppl with skype
<DAC1138> how do i unlock the apt-get system?
<jaco_> mmmm hoary is a test unstable version
<godsmoke> Monkiki: there are a few -- I'm not familiar with which ones Ubuntu likes to support
<tritium> DAC1138, what do you mean?
<randabis> unlock?
<jaco_> so u must know what r u doing
<godsmoke> maybe crimsun can say
<DAC1138> i cant do apt-get update
<randabis> DAC use sudo
<randabis> sudo apt-get update
<DAC1138> still the same error
<tritium> DAC1138, are you running synaptic?
<jaco_> sudo -s
<tritium> DAC1138, if you are, close it
<crimsun> jaco_: generally speaking, yes, it's for people who like testing very current software and like assisting in shaping up the next stable release of Ubuntu.
<DAC1138> im already superuser
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does he mean "unlock"?
<randabis> DAC CLOSE synaptic or aptitude
<DAC1138> hmm, worked this time, strage
<randabis> heh
<DAC1138> synaptic and aptitude werent running
<randabis> ok
<DAC1138> that was weird
<godsmoke> short answer: My mother uses warty -- I use hoary
<godsmoke> :)
<kbrooks> lol.
<usual> is there a working transcode package for hoary anywhere
<tritium> godsmoke, same for me and my mother
<jaco_> crimsun i'm not ready to help in developing, but i like hoary anyway
<kbrooks> i think maybe i could .....
<kbrooks> hmmm
<crimsun> jaco_: do you like testing software and reporting bugs?
<kbrooks> maybe i could give my sisters an account
<crimsun> jaco_: you don't need to be a developer to help out
<DAC1138> where do i download the synaptic kernel source?
<kbrooks> er, sister and aunt
<DAC1138> not synaptic, lol. ubuntu
<giard_> hoary array test 3 has actually been more stable for me than warty
<giard_> for this laptop at least
<DAC1138> the default ubuntu kernel source
<randabis> I'd help develop if I knew programming. I like testing software though :) haven't found any bugs though that haven't been reported
<godsmoke> DAC1138: there's a package for the kernel source -- or you can use 'vanilla' source from kernel.org
<crimsun> DAC1138: for warty or hoary?
<DAC1138> no, i dont want vanilla, i need the default
<jaco_> crimsun i'm not sure that i can report correctly a bug. It's possible that something that for me is a bug, is simly something that i don't know
<DAC1138> warty
<godsmoke> there's a package
<crimsun> DAC1138: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<godsmoke> I don't know the name off hand
<jaco_> anyway if i'll be sure of what i say, surely i'll report a bug
<DAC1138> in synaptic, shouldnt i see in when i search for it?
<randabis> what do you need the default kernel for out of curiosity?
<tanek> is there any way to get cedega to use esd? or some other way to have sound from cedega-emulated stuff and other stuff at the same time?
<crimsun> jaco_: if you're not sure, always ask in here first :)
<godsmoke> DAC1138: yes -- search for "kernel-source" -- should come up
<usual> does ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat break hoary?
<jaco_> yes :) i'll do
<piratePenguin> I needa voip app for linux that can also talk to winblowz lusers... ?
<godsmoke> randabis: to compile some custom patches?
<crimsun> usual: it should work adequately with hoary.
<DAC1138> its not finding anything
<spiral> usual: I've got it among my sources without any problem
<DAC1138> dont i need to add some repositories or something
<mz2> how do i make .debs myself from binaries i've compiled? is there a howto somewhere?
<crimsun> DAC1138: do you have the 'main' repository enabled?
<DAC1138> nope, i havent done any configuring
<godsmoke> mz2: google will help
<crimsun> mz2: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<randabis> godsmoke, sure...I was just making sure he wasn't doing something like wanting the kernel source for nvidia drivers when you only need kernel headers
<zenrox> DAC1138,  then read www.ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> DAC1138: you need to enable 'main'
<godsmoke> randabis: ah -- no prob
<mz2> crimsun, cheers
<DAC1138> ok, thanks
* godsmoke is off to wipe his sony -- time for hoary
<godsmoke> bye sid
<randabis> :)
<Schaap> so, is it a bit more calm here?
<jaco_> crimsun i think that there is a bug with GTK-gnutella pkg
<drspin> so I installed some packages with dpkg and they isntalled with no errors but the packages weren't upgraded...
<spiral> hmmm... is there a way to know easyly if I've still got a huge amount of packages coming from sid on my system ?
<jaco_> i've installed it
<godsmoke> Schaap: only a momentary lag :)
<jaco_> but when i try to run it
<crimsun> jaco_: in warty?
<jaco_> no in hoary
<godsmoke> heh
<crimsun> jaco_: ok, please continue.
<DAC1138> why wasnt all that "main" stuff done by default?
<jaco_> it says i haven't Gtk gnutella in my system
<jaco_> but i have it
<jaco_> i've installed with synaptics
<BROKEN_LADDER> gawd, rebuilding the scrollkeeper database is taking some time.  like the flowering of a new love.
<randabis> DAC1138, not sure, it "should" have been
<tritium> DAC1138, what does your /etc/apt/sources.list include?
<DAC1138> almost nothing
<crimsun> DAC1138: because the installer doesn't assume that the target computer has a live Internet connection unless you tell it so during the install.
<DAC1138> i did what the main thing said, im udating the repos now
<randabis> AH
<randabis> that's why :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: what's wrong?
<Monkiki> another question... How can I change QT theme?
<jaco_> /usr/bin/gtk-gnutella (no such file or directory)
<DAC1138> BROKEN_LADDER, nothing now, its "fixed"
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: the door seems to be jammed.
<Schaap> Damnit
<Schaap> Apache2 via apt-get: Where are htdocs?
<spacey`ki> or the shift keys :P
<DAC1138> im not finding the 2.6.8-1 kernel sources for ubuntu
<Schaap> didnt saw the answer
<DAC1138> 2.6.8.1-3-386 to be precise
<spacey`ki> DAC1138, apt-cache search 2.6.8
<BROKEN_LADDER> Installing new version of config file /etc/gdm/XKeepsCrashing ...
<spacey`ki> its already at -4 i think
<crimsun> DAC1138: sudo aptitude install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<crimsun> DAC1138: you need to enable warty-security as well
<randabis> aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh          ttttthhhhhiiiissssss           sssuuuucckkkkssssss       hhaa   haaaaa    haaaaaaaaa
<nanouck> hi
<spiral> randabis: keep cool :-p
* kbrooks denies telnet and smb access
<DAC1138> crimsun, thanks a bunch, its downloading
<randabis> I was playing with the keyboard settings spiral haha
<nanouck> i have a problem with an acer travelmate 2350
<crimsun> DAC1138: excellent.
<nanouck> Does anyone have this notebook?
<spiral> randabis: tsss :-p
<spiral> nanouck: I've got an acer... but not this one... Tell us about your problem
<tritium> nanouck, no, but what's the problem?
<jaco_> crimsun , this thing about gnutella is a bug?
<randabis> you barely press the keys and it repeats the letters like 10 times haha
<DAC1138> this is an awsome distro, now that im into it. it just needs more packages to be installed by default, like mplayer and xine, and the mplayer codecs and it'd be set to go
<crimsun> jaco_: I'm checking it out, one sec.
<jaco_> ok
<nanouck> i have made a lot of ubuntu intallation but this time i have an io error
<kbrooks> 'Internet virtual'?
<kbrooks> huh?
<nanouck> when It tries to copy apt package
<ogra> DAC1138: thats not possible, since mplayer uses illegal codecs
<randabis> uh...
<DAC1138> suse has found a way to do it, and mandrake too....as well as vector linux (my previous "favorite" distro)
<[Spooky] > no luck :/
<crimsun> [Spooky] : what did you attempt?
<ogra> DAC1138: how muich do you pay for suse ?
<zenrox> DAC1138,  thay paind to distrubie that stuff
<ogra> DAC1138: how muich do you pay for ubuntu ?
<DAC1138> oh, and ubuntu needs some automounter stuff, like something to automount usb drives and fat32 partitions
<zenrox> paid
<[Spooky] > crimsun: aptitude
<ogra> DAC1138: it does
<crimsun> [Spooky] : what did you attempt with aptitude?
<DAC1138> ogra, suse was free, and so were the other distros i used with mplayer
<randabis> suse is a commerical distro
<jaco_> suse is free ? :)
<DAC1138> ogra, my fat32 partition isnt being mounted automatically
<randabis> as is mandrake
<zenrox> DAC1138,  but you dont get that stuff install as a default
<DAC1138> jaco_, yeah, i got the 9.1 personal free, they had an ISO for it avalible (free to download)
<jaco_> mmm mandrake is free randabis , suse...mmmm
<AndyR> lo ppl
<[Spooky] > crimsun: ah hehe i tried to update xchat... but it just gives med version 2.0.8
<crimsun> jaco_: that's a nasty bug.
<ogra> DAC1138: suse costs you money if you buy a version with mplayer ... there is no mplayer on any free distro thats shipped on cd
<ogra> DAC1138: nope, but all usb devuces so far
<randabis> jaco no...they charge for it too...there's a community version and a commercial version
<spiral> ogra: you can download it via apt4rpm on SuSE
<crimsun> [Spooky] : did you dist-upgrade to Hoary?
<jaco_> randabis bo, community version is test version, but free
<ogra> spiral: i'm talking about distributing
<zenrox> jaco_,  you buy the commercial ver and you get mplayer installed
<spiral> ogra: all right
<crimsun> [Spooky] : you'll probably need to pull down ~500 MB of updates if you didn't
<randabis> jaco I'm aware of that
<[Spooky] > crimsun: hm nope, how do i do that ?
<galder> Hello everybody
<jaco_> what it means nasty? (my english is poor)
<randabis> read BreakMyUbuntu in the WIKI spooky
<DAC1138> is ubuntu pronounced "ooo-boon-too" ?
<[Spooky] > is it this thing with repository ?
<randabis> yes
<crimsun> jaco_: it means I've confirmed the bug exists, and I'm working on it.
<jaco_> ah :) ok
<drspin> Package Reccomendation for inclusion in Hoary :: GMAILFS
<tritium> DAC1138, yeah, there's info on pronunciation on the website
<randabis> gmailfs?
<DAC1138> lol
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> lol
<DAC1138> suse needs a pronounciation guide too
<randabis> I say soose
<zenrox> suuuuseee
<DAC1138> same here
<crimsun> [offtopic]  I've always pronounced it "soozuh"
<jaco_> i hate suse, is a slow distro
<ogra> DAC1138: pronounce it german and you are set ;)
<DAC1138> well, is say "sue-seh"  not "suzeeeeee"
<zenrox> lol
<randabis> suzy haha
<jaco_> a slow bad distro with a proper vision of unix...tze'
<zenrox> lol
<randabis> I hate YaST :p
<zenrox> me too
<randabis> otherwise I think it's decent
<DAC1138> i dont care much for it
<randabis> I purchased it once
<tritium> Suse is one distro I haven't tried.
<jaco_> what's yast ? :)))))
<randabis> 8.2 professional
<spiral> gmailfs : dependancy problem for me :-/
<DAC1138> its to big and bloated, and supposed to be easy to configure your stuff... but its not
<tritium> This is my progression: slackware -> redhat -> debian -> ubuntu
<kent> suse as in "Kaiser Sooze"
<DAC1138> jaco_, yet another system tool
<jaco_> DAC1138 yes, i know, i was jocking
<randabis> mandrake --> suse --> gentoo --> fedora --> gentoo --> suse --> novell desktop linux --> ubuntu
<jaco_> my progression: slack, mandrake, ubuntu
<jaco_> i've tryed redhat, fedora, suse
<tritium> randabis, oh yeah, I've tried mandrake and gentoo for brief periods
<jaco_> until now ubuntu is the top
<randabis> I've used slack before, but never installed it
<cardador> what about windows in that progression :) ?
<DAC1138> how do i install .deb files?
<randabis> dpkg -i foo.deb
<ermo> suse has done a decent job of utf-8'ing everything (9.1)
<whiprush> jdub: pong
<jaco_> i like some windows software
<DAC1138> dpkg, thats it, i was thinking along the lines of pkginstall like slackware
<jaco_> xpress
<jaco_> illustrator
<randabis> oh, I've installed red hat 9 before too...
<jaco_> photoshop
<zenrox> rh 7.0 -7.2 -> mdk 8.0 -10.1 ->gentoo ->suse 8.1 ->ubuntu 4.10- 5.04
<jaco_> fireworks
<jaco_> i home macromedia will port their software on linux
<jaco_> hope
<ogra> whiprush: do you really expect him to be awake ?
<randabis> doubt they will..they won't even give us shockwase
<randabis> shockwave
<cardador> jaco_: a lot of people that i know wont change to linux just because theres not an equivalent to the solver on Excel
<whiprush> ogra: eventually he will be. ;)
<tritium> Man, I used to take like 30 floppies to the computer lab to install slackware back in 1993
<ogra> hehe
<galder> Excuseme, do you have any stats of the users of Ubuntu by country?
<galder> Somethin like: USA %30...
<galder> thanks
<galder> is just because of curiosity
<subterri1ic> seb128: around?
<tritium> cardador, I think gnumeric is a good excel replacement
<subterri1ic> seb128: i found a fix for a few of your packages that are broken on amd64
<randabis> I wish openoffice wasn't so unstable :/
<zenrox> me too
<seb128> subterri1ic: nice, I didn't even know that some packages were broken on amd64 :p
<randabis> the package in ubuntu is really bad
<ogra> seb128: me naither (says the amd64 user)
<tritium> I mostly used LaTeX
<tritium> use
<setite> randabis your the man
<ogra>  /a/e/
<setite> haha... at least you can use OOo... i cant figure that damn spreadsheet out
<cardador> tritium: i think the same, use it everyday, but something like Excel solver is still missing
<randabis> haha
<tritium> cardador, I'm not much of a spreadsheet user, so I don't know about it
<setite> i want to make 6 columns
<setite> how do i do that
<randabis> I don't use the spreadsheet really :/
<setite> i dont want to have to simply size them to force the others off the page
<jaco_> damned adsl
<setite> i want to make it so there is only 6 columns
<subterri1ic> seb128: well i'm not sure if evolution-exchange-storage is your's but it and gnome-launch-box both have the same problem. they segfpe on launch
<randabis> HELL I don't really use it at all considering how unstable the crap is
<cardador> tritium: do you happen to use Lyx?
<setite> is it unstable?
<setite> i guess i havent used it enough since i cant figure out what i need it to do...
<randabis> my OOo crashes ALL THE TIME :/
<setite> but yea ive heard its pretty bad
<tritium> cardador, no, I rather dislike it.  I just use a text editor
<VipeRmaN> Can I run a dual boot with ubuntu and xp?
<randabis> yes
<subterri1ic> seb128: i just posted a comment with my solution in bug# 3619
<setite> ViperMan of course you can
<tritium> cardador, you?
<VipeRmaN> Do I have to install either of them first? and in the installation will it ask me what partition i want to install it on?
<cardador> I use Lyx,  but now it is broken on Hoary :(
<tritium> cardador, Oh...
<seb128> subterri1ic: thanks
<setite> thats a good question that i was abotu to to ask
<setite> which OS do i install first
<setite> ive always done windows first... what if i did ubuntu first
<cardador> setite: windows
<subterri1ic> seb128: you're welcome, i'm itching to try gnome-launch-box :)
<setite> viper the installation will ask you which partition
<ogra> setite: win wilck you HDl hija
<cardador> setite: windows will change the mbr, so its better to install it first
<setite> i didnt understand what you said but i think i get it
<setite> yea fucking windows
<ogra> setite: win will hijack your HD
<jaco_> what's windows? :))))
<setite> doesnt know how to take a passenger seay
<seb128> subterri1ic: have you rebuilt it with the new autoconf, or that's just a suggestion ?
<setite> viper... if you have windows.... be sure to defragment... then partition... then install ubuntu
<VipeRmaN> well I use Partition Magic 8
<VipeRmaN> just made the partition
<setite> perfect
<subterri1ic> seb128: the other program i'm talking about in the comment is gnome-launch-box. i downloaded the source while i was waiting for your package to show up
<setite> thats what i used
<isom> how do I get mousegestures for firefox?
<setite> did you defragment first
<setite> or is this a fresh install
<VipeRmaN> no but I think pm8 did it for me
<setite> nope
<crimsun> jaco_: the build process for gtk-gnutella is broken in the package. I'll see if I can iron it out.
<LinuxJones> isom, you install extension
<VipeRmaN> i defragment often
<setite> i dont think it does that
<setite> ok... then you should be good
<subterri1ic> seb128: so autoreconf fixed the gnome-launch-box build, and it was showing the same behavior as evolution-exchange-storage, so i'm assuming it is related
<VipeRmaN> oh well i think it will be ok though
<VipeRmaN> Im gonna go, thanks for everything :)
<setite> if windows starts crashing... then you will know you need to defrag
<setite> good luck
<seb128> subterri1ic: ok, nice, thanks
<jaco_> ah, ok crimsun
<setite> you should be safe
<setite> adfs
<isom> ok. I thought there's some apt-get command for that too
<setite> d
<setite> fsd
<Schaap> damn apache2 is annoying to get right over apt
<Schaap> it installs but thats it
<Schaap> dunno where everything is
<Schaap> or why it keeps going to /apache2-default/
<tritium> Schaap, "dpkg -L" will list files in a package
<jaco_> crimsun there is another little bug in network admin :) can i say?
<Schaap> aha
<tritium> Schaap, (supply the package name, of course, in the command)
<Schaap> and where is htdocs?
<Schaap> well, apt-get install apache2
<Schaap> duh
<Schaap> localhost works
<crimsun> jaco_: please file bugs for them on bugzilla and msg me the urls, I will take them.
<Schaap> and its located in etc/apache2
<jaco_> ok, i go
<Schaap> Bye
<tritium> hasta luego
<Madeye>  I have downloaded Ubuntu linux, the md5sum is 7159290f68dff2a93f1a07d2c2b6ce35, How to compare the md5sum in ubuntu site with my downloaded one? to check if its not currepted?
<tritium> md5sum
<Crane_> hello all
<Cindux> oy
<Madeye> tritium,  ok but how, sorry but i'm very newbie
<r3v3rb> is xine-ui in hoary yet ?
<subterrific> Madeye: what OS are you running right now?
<Madeye> subterrific, Novell 9.
<tritium> Madeye, "man md5sum" will give you the manual page for how to use it.
<K-Rich> greets
<r3v3rb> and no mplayer yet either ?
<K-Rich> there is a tutorial on the ummm... one sec
<tritium> Madeye, md5sum --help for brief help
<crimsun> r3v3rb: mplayer is in 'hoary/multiverse'
<r3v3rb> it is ?
<subterrific> Madeye: md5sum <name of downloaded file> will give you the md5 checksum to compare
<K-Rich> http://ubuntuguide.org/#generatemd5
<K-Rich> there
<r3v3rb> whats the deb line for multiverse crimsun
<K-Rich> how to generate them followed by how to check them
<Madeye> subterrific,  ok, but do I have to compare thos lines manually ?
<subterrific> Madeye: but unless you're having some sort of issue with things getting corrupted, you should be fine
<crimsun> r3v3rb: it's already in /etc/apt/sources.list; just enable it using Synaptic or uncomment it, then Update
<Cindux> How would a 1.0ghz / 256mb RAM pc handle Ubuntu ?
<subterrific> Madeye: yes
<Cindux> mini pc *
<r3v3rb> its not in mine crimsun
<crimsun> Cindux: just fine.
<K-Rich> Madeye: maybe use diff ?
<drspin> spiral: me too
<Cindux> bla
<Dutchy> evening... is upgrading the kernel on ubuntu just as easy as the rest of ubuntu? and if so, how do i do that?
<Madeye> subtewhat is diff K-Rich
<Cindux> i dunt know if its supported lol
<r3v3rb> i only have : main, universe and security
<drspin> spiral: I mean the gmailfs dependencty problem
<crimsun> r3v3rb: for hoary?
<spiral> drspin: ah... ok... thanks...
<r3v3rb> yeh
<drspin> whoa that was so long ago
<K-Rich> Madeye: man diff :P
<Madeye> err
<subterrific> Madeye: things don't usually get corrupted unless you're having hardware problems
<crimsun> r3v3rb: you should have a line for multiverse as well unless you deleted it.
<Madeye> is that how you treat a newbie
<r3v3rb> dont remember deleting anything
<K-Rich> Madeye: only while i'm opening a page :P   diff - compare files line by line
<tritium> Madeye, look at the "-c" switch in md5sum.  You don't have to check manually if you place the checksum and filename in a file.
<r3v3rb> could you post it please crimsun
<subterrific> Madeye: just compare the lines manually, it isn't difficult...geez
<K-Rich> Madeye: diff -a <dile1> <file2>
<K-Rich> err file1
<subterrific> Madeye: if the first 4 characters and last 4 characters match, its the same
<crimsun> r3v3rb: in Desktop>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager, under Settings>Repositories, is there a multiverse line?
<crimsun> re ogra
<subterrific> Madeye: and like i said, unless you're having hardware problems, comparing the md5sums is pretty much a waste of time
<r3v3rb> nooooo. lol
<ogra> heh
<crimsun> r3v3rb: you can copy the one you have for universe, but simply replace universe with multiverse
<Madeye> okay
<r3v3rb> :)
<ogra> crimsun: my keymap just changed to czech or russian or something... out of nowhere....
<K-Rich> crimsun: why not just paste them a decent sources.list like mine :P   http://rafb.net/paste/results/lI4C0Z17.html
<drspin> anyone know of a good tutorial to build some debian packages?
<Dutchy> too many people online to get an answer :) i guess ill have to come back later ^^
<crimsun> ogra: yikes!
<tritium> Dutchy, it's not hard
<ogra> crimsun: i'll poke daniels....
<crimsun> Dutchy: yes, it's quite simple, but you shouldn't need to upgrade at all unless you're dist-upgrading from warty->hoary
<K-Rich> Dutchy: what ya trying to do?
<tritium> Dutchy, which kernel do you have, and which do you want to upgrade to?
<Dutchy> dunno, i just installed ubuntu and i saw it was kernel version 2.6.8-something and afaik the newest is 2.6.10
<crimsun> Dutchy: ubuntu's 2.6.8.1 is patched with the latest security errata
<NanoTek> Bye
<tritium> Dutchy, I'm not sure if 2.6.10 is available in Warty.
<ogra> tritium: its not
<ogra> Dutchy: the tested stable krnel for warty is  2.6.8.1
<tritium> ogra, thanks.  I don't run Warty.
<ogra> Dutchy: the unstable development kernel for ubuntu is 2.6.10 in hoary
<alainm> my god, this is one of the slickest distros i've ever used
<ogra> :)
<r3v3rb> also openoffice complains when using the autopilot about not being installed correctly
<piratePenguin> how do I install a .deb file I just downloaded?
<tritium> piratePenguin, dpkg -i
<r3v3rb> the same in warty and hoary
<Dutchy> is it bad to use the unstable version with ubuntu? with some distro's it is, some it isnt
<piratePenguin> tritium: thanks
<r3v3rb> alainm, i would have to agree
<ogra> piratePenguin: you shouldnt do that, execept its a ubuntu package
<tritium> piratePenguin, sure, and see ogra's comment
<alainm> what is the tool to use to control my wireless?
<jaco_> crimsun bug #5796
<crimsun> Dutchy: hoary's great imo, your mileage may vary
<piratePenguin> orga: too late :(   ... It's linphone .. got it from http://simon.morlat.free.fr/download/0.12.2/deb/
* ogra wonders how many people will have a f**cked system by using backports with wron versioning scheme
<crimsun> ogra: *shudders*
<tritium> Dutchy, they're nearing a feature freeze on Hoary.  It's fairly stable.
<ogra> heh
<tritium> Fewer updates lately.
* zenrox shudders too
<r3v3rb> tritium, they need to sort the xorg.conf problems though
<tritium> r3v3rb, which problems?
<r3v3rb> many laptop uses will be annoyed
<Dutchy> ok i guess ill upgrade to hoary... :) if i can find how, that is...
<BROKEN_LADDER> I'M USING hoary now.  it seems fine.
<zenrox> me too
<r3v3rb> not grabbing the horz/vert refresh rates and squashing the display all over the place
<alainm> i am running mine on a laptop and it's skick
<alainm> slick
<alainm> :)
<kent> Dutchy, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary  that one might help?
<Cindux> I posted earlier but got no reponse
<tritium> r3v3rb, do you have an ATI card?
<r3v3rb> alainm, hoary ?
<carambol> upgrading to hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have a problem houston: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Cindux> would this mini pc work with Ubuntu ?
<Cindux> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=11433&vpn=IQ3601A%20&manufacture=SOLTEK
<alainm> warty
<r3v3rb> no worse
<carambol> should i use the backports als?
<Dutchy> probably :D thanks for the help all
<Cindux> the processor is a VIA C3 ?
<tritium> r3v3rb, I've had no such problems with my nVidia
<r3v3rb> a savage
<ogra> r3v3rb: its not april yet ;)
* AndyR is running hoary on a laptop too, very nice
<r3v3rb> i only post my own experience guys ! lol
<AndyR> im using ati rage 2c
<tritium> My Hoary laptop rocks.  suspend-to-disk is working.  suspend-to-ram is almost working, and the power management rocks
<r3v3rb> nice
<giard_> sigh
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<giard_> I wish my suspend to ram worked
<giard_> when it comes back up all I get is colors flashing on my screen
<crimsun> carambol: backports are a bad idea unless they're properly built
<r3v3rb> wheres the openoffice setup on ubuntu to do the necessary repair to get autopilot working ?
<tritium> giard_, did you try disabling video posting on resume?
<carambol> should i use the backports in i upgrade to hoary
<tritium> carambol, no
<carambol> ok man
<giard_> tritium: how do I do that?
<crimsun> carambol: if you're upgrading to hoary, there's no reason to use backports.
<tritium> giard_, edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<tritium> giard_, I commented out the line that says "POST_VIDEO=true"
<carambol> ok thanks crimsum + tritium
<carambol> crimsum and universe ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't kill the process that's using it crimsun!
<BROKEN_LADDER> ack
<giard_> tritium: here goes
<BROKEN_LADDER> i tried kill -9
<tritium> carambol, and multiverse too :)
<carambol> yep
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: which process is hogging it?
<tritium> giard_, good luck :)
<giard_> tritium: so what would the easiest way to test be?  I was using a script before
<r3v3rb> let me guess guys its only my laptop thats missing the gnome menu editing functions then ?
<tritium> giard_, I just test it by hitting the sleep button
<subterrific> r3v3rb: nope
<ogra> r3v3rb: it was disbled upsteam
<r3v3rb> why why why ?
<tritium> giard_, you're on Hoary, right?  And you've seen this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<crimsun> jaco_: please include more information on #5796, for instance how you've configured it and steps to reproduce the problem.
<crimsun> jaco_: also, please file a bug for gtk-gnutella, too
<ogra> r3v3rb: because there is the f.d.o spec now, but no new app implemented yet
<r3v3rb> f.d.o ?
<subterrific> r3v3rb: freedesktop.org
<r3v3rb> ah ha
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: dpkg
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: does ps show the dpkg process in D or Z state?
<BROKEN_LADDER> d
<tritium> giard_, I keep putting off my paper...I should go.  you can msg me if you like
<r3v3rb> subterrific, so no way to add programs into the hoary menus yet ?
<ogra> r3v3rb: edit .desktop files....
<r3v3rb> ugh.
<r3v3rb> lmao
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: hmm, if it's in D state, then that's a much more serious issue related to the hardware
<billytwowilly> gnome menus are a PITA. KDE owns on this one;)
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: are there any messages in dmesg regarding controller failure?
<r3v3rb> kde is cack though
<tritium> pita?  that makes me hungry
<subterrific> haha
<Kakalto> If I want to watch all my anime on my read-only ntfs drive, I have to watch them as root, don't I?
<r3v3rb> looks like a trashy os when running kde
<HrdwrBoB> Kakalto: no, you can mount it as your user
<Kakalto> ahk
<HrdwrBoB> Kakalto: add uid=1000,gid=1000 to the options in fstab
<kent> Kakalto, its in here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Kakalto> ahh
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't see anything.
<Kakalto> thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde is crap.
<r3v3rb> BROKEN_LADDER, agreed
<VipeRmaN> hey guys im back again
<BROKEN_LADDER> i think i'm just going to reboot.  this is ridiculous.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't kill a process??
<Ribs> kill -9 <pid>
<BROKEN_LADDER> root      5226  0.0  4.4  17312 14468 ?        D    12:55   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --unpack /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-2-686_2.6.10-10_i386.deb
<Ribs> that will 'force' a process to die
<BROKEN_LADDER> it doesn't work.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kill -9 5226 right?
<Ribs> yes
<ratinto> how do I get ubuntu to detect my sound blaster live, sound card?
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't work
<Ribs> hrm
<Ribs> odd
<aCilnv> hi all .. I know it's not a 100% ubuntu question .. i can't make sense out of apple.com ..
<parazoid> Does someone know how to make firefox download more than two files
<BROKEN_LADDER> the mini?
<aCilnv> How do i get a mac os x apple to print to ubuntu shared cups printer?
<Ribs> parazoid: about:config -- change some of the network.* settings
<crimsun> Ribs: you can't kill a process in D state
<BROKEN_LADDER> what the hell is d state?
<crimsun> Ribs: that's why it's called 'D' -- uninterruptable sleep
<subterrific> defunct
<r3v3rb> ooo setup - repair still doesn't get the templates working ?! is this a bug in ooo or the ubuntu install of it ?
<VipeRmaN> I'm at the partition disks screen... Has my two hdd's.. but not showing my partitions.. just the WHOLE hdd, says "erace ENTIRE disk: IDE1 master (hda) - 20.4GB Maxtor 2B020H1
<parazoid> Ribs, ok
<parazoid> Ribs, Is it this one: network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server?
<LinuxJones> ratinto, that soundcard should be found automatically
<Ribs> parazoid: possibly
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm rebooting
<Ribs> just change all the '2' values to something else ;)
<Ribs> see what happens
<parazoid> ratinto, mine was detected automatically
<parazoid> Ribs, i?ll give it a try, then :9
<r3v3rb> can someone try the autopilot on their oOO
<r3v3rb> please
<VipeRmaN> I'm at the partition disks screen... Has my two hdd's.. but not showing my partitions.. just the WHOLE hdd, says "erace ENTIRE disk: IDE1 master (hda) - 20.4GB Maxtor 2B020H1, Can anyone help me?
<ratinto> well I guess it has detected it, its just not working, is there something else I need to do now?
<LinuxJones> ratinto, it might be muted
<LinuxJones> ratinto, right click the volume icon top right hand of your screen and open volume control
<crimsun> ratinto: paste the output of `amixer' to http://pastebin.ca
<VipeRmaN> [!!]  Partition disks...No root file system...No root file system is defined...Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<ratinto> it said "sorry no mixer element and/or devices found
<piratePenguin> anyone here use voip? how do I get a sip a/c?
<meskes> Ok, I have to say that Im fairly impressed with Ubuntu. To all the devs here in the channel. VERY nice work.
<spiral> yeah, I agree with meskes...
* piratePenguin does too
<spiral> ubuntu devels do a great job :-)
<Dutchy> there are devs in this channel?
<crimsun> Dutchy: quite a few
<Dutchy> cool
<spiral> :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are the settings that define the gnome menus, like "places" etc.  I want to consolidate them to one menu.
<VipeRmaN> owell I'll just unpartition my hdd and use my second hdd for ubuntu
<crimsun> ratinto: please paste the output of `lsmod' onto http://pastebin.ca
<meskes> One question I have is this. is the 2.6.10 kernel in the "unstable" repository?
<crimsun> meskes: in Hoary? yes.
<ratinto> ok crimson
<meskes> crimsun: wasnt sure, I didnt want to apt-pin and find out it wasnt there.
<crimsun> meskes: you could always check via archive.ubuntu.com, or enable the repo(s) and use apt-cache policy
<meskes> crimsun: thanks. :)
<Scognito> hi all
<Guardiann> hello
<Scognito> any chance to see muine working again on hoary?
<meskes> crimsun: and that would be the reason packages.unbuntu.org didnt work. heh
<r3v3rb> arghhhhh. openoffice is knackered guys
<crimsun> r3v3rb: how so? it works fine on my Hoary box (just updated 10 mins ago)
<r3v3rb> try the autopilot
<r3v3rb> fill in some details then hit create
<r3v3rb> cannot find the templates is all i ever get
<lyy> can someone tell me what packaging system is used with ubuntu?
<wrd> apt
<usual> dpkg
<lyy> so which one is it?
<lyy> both?
<meskes> lyy: yes
<crimsun> r3v3rb: works fine here.
<wrd> it's from debian
<meskes> lyy: apt is a front end to dpkg, more or less
<lyy> meskes: which one is the better? dpkg or apt-get?
<lyy> meskes: ahhh ok
<meskes> apt is everything holy.
<lyy> i am coming from fedora
<r3v3rb> bejeesus
<lyy> and i use yum and apt there
<spiral> r3v3rb: works fine here too
<r3v3rb> what is wrong with this hoary
<r3v3rb> at my end
<spiral> r3v3rb: feeling alone ? :-p
<r3v3rb> time to start agan
<meskes> "apt-get install lyy-brain" :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having a problem where my system freezes if i try to ls /boot
<r3v3rb> yes spiral
<lyy> is there a howto for how to use synaptic, apt, and dkpg
<meskes> lyy: yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER>  /boot is full.  ...????
<meskes> lyy: its all on the website.
<r3v3rb> is it best to dist-upgrade using synaptic or apt ?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: if you suspect so, look at the output of `df -h'
<Balthazar> anyone know how I can fix a problem with /dev/sequencer not existing?
<LinuxJones> lyy, Ubuntu has like 14,000 packages available for download ;D
<kent> hmm, muine depends on libflac4, which is not in Hoary :(
<lyy> meskes: can you give me a link? or should i just spend some hours looking for it?
<meskes> lyy: ubuntu.org?
<crimsun> Balthazar: sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss
<meskes> thats where I would start.
<lyy> ok. i'll try looking there
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: no, it IS full.
<meskes> lyy: go to the wiki
<BROKEN_LADDER> the ?? is wtf
<kent> lyv, the topic on this channel might help you aswell ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> /dev/hda1              47M   47M  4.0K 100% /boot
<VipeRmaN> What does it mean when after I close the ubuntu installation I go into Partition Magic 8 and detecting my whold hdd as "BAD" rather than NTFS?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't remember making it that small.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: are you able to rotate something out temporarily?
<lyy> is there a package for using a tv tuner?
<BROKEN_LADDER> checking
<Balthazar> crimsun: there is afile there now, but I still get a not found error from my application
<r3v3rb> i wonder if the ubuntu install disc supplied on the lxf cover was knackered
<Balthazar> crimsun: in xterm it is yellow text with black bg if that means anything
<LinuxJones> lyy, yeah there are a few tvtime is one
<VipeRmaN> Does anyone know?
<crimsun> Balthazar: ls output, you mean?
<Balthazar> crimsun: yes, sorry
<crimsun> Balthazar: that's fine. What application are you attempting to use?
<topyli> BROKEN_LADDER: my /boot is using about 6.6M
<BROKEN_LADDER> then wtf
* AndyR is still fighting with skype on hoary
<lyy> LinuxJones: thanks. writing it down. as soon as i figure out how to install stuff, i'll try that. which one is the better one tho? or at least, theone that usually works for generic tv tuners
<Balthazar> crimsun: heh, a game that I am involved with developing
<BROKEN_LADDER> try sip instead of skype
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is proprietary.
<crimsun> jaco_: please update #5796 with your local details, and please fill out a report for gtk-gnutella.
<Dutchy> which fairly new games are available for ubuntu? are things like NWN and ut2k4 working?
<Balthazar> crimsun: but when I was trying to get MIDI support the other day, I had the same issue
<AndyR> BROKEN_LADDER, and your point?
<crimsun> Dutchy: games are distro-independent
<BROKEN_LADDER> AndyR: my point is that it's proprietary.
<BROKEN_LADDER> therefore it shouldn't be used.
<LinuxJones> lyy, tvtime get's alot of good press >> http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=03/09/22/0120255
<crimsun> Dutchy: I've run the ut2k4 demo, quake3, et, and nwn 1.64 on Ubuntu Warty and Hoary
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, he is free to use whatever he wants.
<AndyR> according to you
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it's proprietary.
<tritium> he can still use it
<BROKEN_LADDER> "free to use" != should use.
<Balthazar> BROKEN_LADDER: Right tool for the right job
<BROKEN_LADDER> he's free to use mp3 too.  doesn't mean he shoudl.
<lyy> LinuxJones: thx
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you want to take away his freedom to choose?
<BROKEN_LADDER> a proprietary protocol is never the right tool.
<Dutchy> crimsun, does that also mean they're not in the package tree?
<parazoid> Does someone know how to make firefox download more than two files
<AndyR> i do use mp3 as i have a diamond rio
<lyy> hehe, i can't believe it. ubuntu runs entirely in memory for me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: no.  but he should excercise his freedom to choose by choosing sip.
<BROKEN_LADDER> AndyR: you shouldn't buy products that don't support vorbis.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, he can exercise his freedom however he best sees fit
<lyy> fedora has 8700k or more swapped usually
<BROKEN_LADDER> can != should
<crimsun> parazoid: err...download more than 2 files, I suppose :)
<crimsun> parazoid: why, is something broken?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, quit forcing your opinion on others
<AndyR> show me a ogg player that i can go running with for 10
<crimsun> Dutchy: generally speaking, commercial games are not in any tree.
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: You sound like Stallman.
<parazoid> crimsun, I don?t know. I just cannot download more than two files at a time
<Dutchy> kk
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not an opnion.
<BROKEN_LADDER> opinion even
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, it most certainly is
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is proprietary
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is proprietary
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<AndyR> BROKEN_LADDER, yes it is YOUR opinion
<tritium> That doesn't mean he should not use it
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
* Balthazar breaks out the fire extingushers
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<BROKEN_LADDER> fact
<Balthazar> Please take flame wars outside the channel
<spiral> BROKEN_LADDER: have you got an alternative for skype ?
<lyy> do we have a moderator in here?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sip
<lyy> someone kick this guy
<crimsun> please guys, try to keep things civil. Remember the Code of Conduct.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sorry
<AndyR> BROKEN_LADDER, you keep going and we will be klined
<meskes> I look at it like this. If he wants to use it, let him. hes not doing anything wrong. Hell I use propritary calls all the time.
<Guardiann> amazing
<meskes> AndyR: whoa.
<BROKEN_LADDER> spiral: have you checked into SIP?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a standard.
<spiral> BROKEN_LADDER: could I use it to communicate with friends using windows ?
<crimsun> parazoid: I don't see any option in mozilla-firefox to limit concurrent downloads to 2
<meskes> I think the local IRCop just stepped up. nice. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> spiral: of course.
<parazoid> crimsun, hmm..
<BROKEN_LADDER> spiral: sip is the generic protocol for doing things like internet telephony.  you can use any server you like, even your own, to host your sip address.
<spiral> is sip in apt for hoary for example ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can buy an sip phone if you like, that looks like a regular phone.
<BROKEN_LADDER> spiral: linphone, minisip, kphone
<BROKEN_LADDER> all use sip
<spiral> BROKEN_LADDER: I launched kphone & I'll look at it :-p
<AndyR> ahsip = money then
<subterrific> so will the next version of gnomemeeting
<BROKEN_LADDER> you have to get an sip address of course, unless you want people to use your ip address.
<AndyR> skype = zero cost
<BROKEN_LADDER> so is sip
<BROKEN_LADDER> skype is proprietary
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: Who cares?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't set up my own "skype" server.
<kent> BROKEN_LADDER, and you are kind of irritating :(
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you're a BROKEN_RECORD
<meskes> heh
<Balthazar> lol
* meskes ^5's tritium 
<LinuxJones> parazoid, >> http://iraszl.brinkster.net/creativebits/2005/01/speed-up-firefox.html
<lyy> i'm reading the aptHOWTO and it talks about a "universe" can someone explain?
<parazoid> I know the guy who created Skype :)
<tritium> meskes, :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> there is no point in supporting a technology that is already doomed.
<parazoid> LinuxJones, Thank you :)
<tanek> what are you guys fighting over?
<LinuxJones> :)
<meskes> lyy: it does in the docs... :p
<BROKEN_LADDER> parazoid: kick him in the head for me next time you see him.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish i could.
<lyy> meskes: is it the combine set of apps?
<Cindux> Is anyone using Ubuntu on a cube pc?
<parazoid> ?
<Cindux> like a Soltek / Shuttle
<AndyR> if enough ppl ask skype for a binary for ubuntu they will build 1 anyway
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, your zealousy is rather frightening, given that you're talking about violence.
<meskes> lyy: its the apps in which will not be supported in this channel... eg non-free apps.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay parazoid, hug him for me instead. hug him really hard.
<lyy> k
<parazoid> Why?
<BROKEN_LADDER> we can discuss it outside the channel.
<meskes> lyy: its not that you cant use them though. its things like libdvdcss and the like that are in there.
<subterrific> AndyR: and thats the problem depending on proprietary software
<lyy> meskes: i understand. it's the non core apps
<AndyR> i dont depend on it
<lyy> for example, in fedora, core apps get updated without having to specify
<meskes> lyy: well, not so much that as apps that are not open or free as BROKEN_RECORD is talking about.
<lyy> you could specify not to update some core apps however
<BROKEN_LADDER> AndyR: why would you want a skype binary built?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why would anyone?
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: STFU
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, give it a rest
<BROKEN_LADDER> k k
<LinuxJones> rolf
<lyy> meskes: i'm not even listening to BROKEN_LADDER so i don't know what he's talking about :)
<meskes> heh
<mlesna__> hi... i have this rather bizarre problem with firefox (or gecko, i suppose) - it doesn't display some fixed-width fonts. any ideas?
<tritium> bottom line is that linux users cherish their freedom.
<meskes> Thats niether
<meskes> mlesna__: thats your font packages, I would imagine.
<tritium> and we are free to choose any software.  we are allowed to use proprietary software, and even (gasp) pay for it, if we want to
<BROKEN_LADDER> if i try to access my /boot, it hangs in D state.  anyone know how i can fix this?
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: but you shouldn't.
<subterrific> mlesna__: there are a few config options to tweak how firefox displays fonts
<micsch> hi, how can i burn audio cd's?
<AndyR> BROKEN_LADDER, so you will only use gnu software?
<BROKEN_LADDER> using proprietary software is fine actually.
<BROKEN_LADDER> using proprietary software is fine actually.
<meskes> STOP THE TROLLING!
<BROKEN_LADDER> no one is trolling here.
<meskes> damn, guys.
<BROKEN_LADDER> stop using that term when it doesn't apply.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, don't force your goddamn zealous point of view on me!
* AndyR is giving up
<BROKEN_LADDER> the problem is with proprietary _protocols.
<mlesna__> subterrific: on edit - preferences - fonts and colors... i tried out lots of combinations
<meskes> Im done too
* kent thinks that some one here should stop repeating him/her self,  
<cardador> mistic_: use K3B
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you want to buy a proprietary vorbis encoder for instance, that's fine.  but using even a free encoder for aac is bad.  aac is proprietary.
<cardador> micsch: use K3b
<cardador> sorry mistic_
<mz2> hmm
<subterrific> mlesna__: i'm looking for a guide to help you, but basically you open about:config as the url
<malte`> BROKEN_LADDER, of course you don't buy DVDs
<mlesna__> ok
<mz2> my firewire/usb2 hd doesn't work with usb2 speeds
<subterrific> mlesna__: it gives you access to all the hidden config options
<malte`> you don't download MP3s
* tritium ignores BROKEN_LADDER 
<mz2> it's a lacie 160 GB hd
<malte`> you don't display JPGs :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> malte`: not generally.
<lyy> what are some good apt sources?
<meskes> I forgot about that tritium. I usually just /k them. ;)
<tritium> ;)
<meskes> lyy: the ones in your exsiting sources.list
<micsch>  cardador no, no k3b
<blair> Can anyone help me with a Radeon PCI that won't hardware accelerate?
<lyy> meskes: i just installed it. theres nothing but commented out ones
<mlesna__> thanks... hth.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll buy a dvd when it uses theora.
<cardador> micsch: why not? it is a very good piece of software
<meskes> lyy: uncomment them and then apt-get update.
<meskes> lyy: then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<tritium> blair, are you using ATI drivers?
<subterrific> mlesna__: this might be what you're looking for: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts#Mozilla_Firefox_and_Thunderbird
<micsch> cardador: i don't wanna add universe repository
<blair> yup, fglrx is loaded, and working, but I am not getting hardware accerleration
<lyy> meskes: can you explain what this line means? # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted   <--it's a line from sources.list
<cardador> micsch: whats the problem with universe?
<blair> there is an error in the x log
<meskes> lyy: thats for the deb packages of source.
<Balthazar> Anyone know how now that I have both /dev/sequencer and /dev/sequencer2, both which are special character files (c flag in ls), I get a no such device error?
<tritium> blair, I think lots of people are experiencing fglrx problems right now
* AndyR wonders if BROKEN_LADDER is not used accelerated graphics
<meskes> lyy: for good measure, uncomment that.
<lyy> meskes: so i shouldn't chose thisguy if i don't want to spend time building
<blair> so it is not just me?
<blair> that makes me feel a little better
<micsch> cardador: it's just i wanna use main only, and no kdelibs :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> AndyR: what do you mean?
<spiral> tritium: fglrx works fine for me... Shouldn't it ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jpeg isn't proprietary from what i've read.
<lyy> meskes: wat's the good measure about it? sorry for dumb question.
<subterrific> mlesna__: but instead of editing that user.js file manually, you can goto about:config in firefox
<tritium> spiral, if it works, that's great!  Why stop using it?
<subterrific> mlesna__: its a little easier that way
<AndyR> gnu xserver?
<meskes> lyy: go ahead, its not going to get the source unless you tell it to.
<spiral> tritium: I don't want to :-)
<lyy> meskes: ah ok.
<tritium> :)
<blair> is there an ATI guru who might be able to help me?
<tritium> blair, I wish I could help more, but I don't have an ati card.
<meskes> lyy: I suggest you read man 5 apt-get
<lyy> meskes: i will.
<parazoid> LinuxJones, Sorry, but i still won?t work. When i try to download a third file, it just keeps loading. Nothing happens before one of the two files are done
<blair> I guess I just need to track down someone who has had the same problem, and see how they fixed it
<drspin> is there an XMMS-devel pacakge for Ubuntu?
<lyy> meskes: what's the restricted meaning of each source?
<parazoid> LinuxJones, But my browser is alot faster :)
<Br34ch> Yeah, drspin
<lyy> meskes: ie, # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<Br34ch> At least I think so
<tritium> dreamer_, xmms-dev
<drspin> Br34ch: ok... it's not in any of my repos...
<tritium> drspin, xmms-dev
<parazoid> LinuxJones, You know anything about, About:config?
<tritium> sorry, dreamer_
<drspin> thanks
<drspin> :/
<lyy> meskes: does that mean i need ot set up gpg?
<meskes> lyy: you want that one uncommented too.
<meskes> no
<lyy> meskes: ok. it seems there's 5 columns for each source defination. i'm just curious what the restricted column means
<CikguXML> Hello
<meskes> lyy: I dont know what that means fully yet. Im rather new to Ubuntu and Im still learning the apt-repositoies myself.
<CikguXML> from my little warty warthog
<lyy> meskes: np :) thanks for your help so far
<mz2> do i have to change the usb module that is used for the usb storage devices? i know something like that was available in knoppix at least to make usb2 work properly
* meskes comes from Debian
<crimsun> lyy: I placed an explanation of the restricted repo on the wiki
<lyy> meskes: man sources.list
<meskes> heh
<lyy> crimsun: got a link?
<Xolt> hmm i have ubuntu installed now
<crimsun> lyy: not handy, but a search will turn it up
<LinuxJones> parazoid, a bit yeah
<ilRunico> hi
<CikguXML> hi ilRunico
<ilRunico> :D
<Xolt> does ubuntu default teh root passwd? how can i change it if it didnt ask what i wanted for the root passwd?
<aebcoat> thei is no root passowrd
<meskes> Xolt: it disables root
<tritium> Xolt, you're encouraged to use sudo
<aebcoat> do you have a box asking for one?
<CikguXML> just a question have someone installed hoary? is it much better?
<meskes> I enabled it though. I have personal problems with sudo
<tritium> Xolt, however, if you want to give root a passwd, "sudo passwd root"
<tritium> meskes, me too
<tritium> CikguXML, in my opinion
<drspin> is it "safe" to use packages from a Sarge repo?
<tritium> drspin, mostly, but it's not advised
<LinuxJones> drspin, not recommended
<drspin> tritium: LinuxJones: why not?
<crimsun> drspin: those are compiled against packages in sarge, not packages in warty or hoary.
<lyy> meskes: yeah me too. i turned off sudo
<lyy> meskes: i just hate having to type sudo each and every time i want to do something
<tritium> drspin, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<lyy> meskes: that and then typing in a password
<drspin> crimsun: for non-mission critical packes (i.e. AAC plugin for XMMS) it should* be ok?
<NermalLaptop> I just do sudo su if I want to get root
<LinuxJones> drspin, they are different intall bases
<Kakalto> when making a symbolic link, I get the error "file doesn't exist"
<meskes> lyy: I dont use it based on security reasons.
<LinuxJones> drspin, err install
<BROKEN_LADDER> Kakalto: are you putting the target and link in the righ order?
<lyy> meskes: me too
<Xolt> how can i figure out which packages ubuntu has?
<lyy> meskes: i just like 1 person to be root
<DAC1138> whats name of that other apt program? not synaptic, but that other one
<tritium> aptitude?
<Br34ch> Uhh . . . I have Xfce installed, how exactly do I open Synaptic?
<DAC1138> thats it, thanks
<Kakalto> BROKEN_LADDER, I think so, but I'll try the other way around...
<Kakalto> oops
<Kakalto> I don't get that error
<Kakalto> I get error "File Exists"
<crimsun> Br34ch: System Tools menu, or open a terminal and execute `sudo synaptic'
<DAC1138> i still cant find the 2.6.8-1-3-386 kernel source. that one i downloaded wasnt it
<Br34ch> I'll try it
<Br34ch> thanks
<tritium> Kakalto, you must have a file with that name already
<crimsun> DAC1138: linux-source-2.6.8.1 _is_ the source
<Xolt> how can i figure out which packages ubuntu has?
<lyy> Xolt: good question. i would like to know too. aptitude?
<tritium> Xolt, probably the easiest was is to browse them in synaptic
<lyy> Xolt: i'm reading the doc now
<DAC1138> crimsun, its 2.6.8-1-3-386, according to the modules
<crimsun> DAC1138: that's because -3-386 is the EXTRAVERSION appended
<DAC1138> ah, ok. so there no different then?
<tritium> Xolt, if you know what you're looking for, or even keywords, you can use "apt-cache search <keyword>"
<crimsun> DAC1138: correct.
<jaco_> crimsun how can edit the bug description? is it possible?
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: i'm just curious why you dl'ed the source.
<crimsun> jaco_: fill out the additional comments box
<crimsun> jaco_: and please remember to file a bug on the other package.
* meskes waits for Cisco to get back to him to give him a new pass so he can get the right firmware for his Wifi NIC.... thats what I get for updating it.
<DAC1138> BROKEN_LADDER, long story short, i need it
<DAC1138> :-)
<DAC1138> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/18/2004/02/3/118311
<AndyR> anyone use a exif data editing tool?
<Kakalto> I am trying "ln -s <one file which exists> <another file which exists>", and it says it can't because the file exists
<BROKEN_LADDER> Kakalto: duh
<tritium> Kakalto, you can't do that
<BROKEN_LADDER> Kakalto: what are you trying to do?
<Kakalto> ah
<Kakalto> get foxytunes working
<BROKEN_LADDER> are you trying to make a hard link?
<DAC1138> now thats what that X icon does, lol
<Kakalto> no, symbolic
<Kakalto> I'm just not exactly sure where from
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you were making a symbolic link, you'd have a file that exists, and you'd create a link in another directory to that file.
<Kakalto> ahh
<AndyR> which <file_name> ?
<tritium> Kakalto, "ln -s <target> <name>" where target exists, but name does not
<Kakalto> only thing is... I'm not sure where
<tritium> it doesn't have to be in a different directory if you give it a different name
<AndyR> Kakalto,  which <file_name> ?
<AndyR> should give you the right path
<Kakalto> libglib-something
<Kakalto> I was giving the right path
<Kakalto> but I don't know where I want the link to be
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: you and i are in the all-caps-nicks club.
<DAC1138> lol. mines supposed to be though, mines my initials, and the suffix numbers, mine makes more sense, lol
<Br34ch> heh.. what's the com to print ss?
<jaco_> ok crimsun i've done
<HrdwrBoB> Br34ch: press 'prt csr'
<aebcoat> screenshot? piush print screen
<jaco_> #5799 for the gnutella bug crimsun
<HrdwrBoB> scr
<Br34ch> That isn't working . . . tried it
<crimsun> jaco_: excellent.
<jaco_> ok
<jaco_> :)
<aebcoat> Br34ch are you trying to take a screenshot?
<Br34ch> yes
<Br34ch> Pressed the 'PrtSc,' tried pasting it on GIMP . . . nothing happens :x
<aebcoat> on mine print screen takes one and give me a dialog to chose where to save it
<BROKEN_LADDER> is /boot where my kernel image should be?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have way too much stuff in it and i need to figure out what i can safely delete.
<aebcoat> do you use gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> in general, yes
<HrdwrBoB> Br34ch: gimp can take a screen shot
<HrdwrBoB> Br34ch: acquire-> screenshot
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, if you delete files, you'll have broken packages.
<meskes> So can just hitting prnt_scrn
<Br34ch> Got it, thank
<Br34ch> s
<tritium> Better to remove or purge kernel packages you no longer wnat
<tritium> want
<DAC1138> im making a new kernel, can i use the old default ubuntu initrd?
<Pluk> always good to have a working old one as rescue
<lyy> how does one find what salt a system uses?
* meskes spins System of a Down - Aerials
<tritium> Pluk, definitely
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: no, it has the old modules
<meskes> salt?
<DAC1138> so how do i make a new initrd?
<lyy> meskes: yes. for when they encode your password
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: you mean if i delete a kernel image that i'm not even using?
<meskes> man mkinitrd, DAC1138
<Br34ch> Uhm, by the way . . . I'm not familiar with the syntax of how document placement directions are named . . . like right now I'm installing RealPlayer and it's asking me for a file that I saved . . . I saved it under Mond . . . the administrator named; the only user account - simple as that, on a default installation
<tritium> DAC1138, are you using make-kpkg?
<HrdwrBoB> DAC1138: mkinitrd
<DAC1138> a new initrd, based on my new kernel
<[m0rph] > lyy: it's different for each password
<meskes> lyy: ah, right
<DAC1138> so just mkinitrd from the kernel source directory?
<lyy> [m0rph] : really?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, if you delete any file that belongs to a package you'll break that package.  Use the package management system.
<lyy> [m0rph] : so i cna pick out any two char ?
<Br34ch> Would it be . . . something like /Mond/? . . ? :s
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: the salt is generated
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: that's the whole point, if it were the same, it'd be pointless :)
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: i'm trying to generate a list of users
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: but when you use the -p switch, you need to provide an encoded password
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: and that's done with encrypt. i've done that but i'm kinda wondering if users can log in with that password
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, if you're not using vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686, then apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686, the package to which it belongs
<tritium> don't just delete the file
<NermalLaptop> hum
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: why wouldn't they be able to/
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<NermalLaptop> any idea why the gnome netapplet applet seems to think my eth0 is disconnected when it isn't ?
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: i guess i should test it out before worrying :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks tritium
<tritium> NermalLaptop, is it Network Monitor?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you're welcome
<jono> hi all
<NermalLaptop> tritium, yes
<NermalLaptop> 2.9.4
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: it worked. i was worrying for no reason :)
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: good to hear :)
<tritium> NermalLaptop, it seems to have a bug where it remember the last nework interface used, rather than detect which one is actually active
<NermalLaptop> any ideas how to get around it ?
<tritium> NermalLaptop, no.  I switch back and forth between eth0 and wlan0, and it always gets it wrong.
<lyy> i should wash my face and go buy that mac mini
<exterminans> hello everybody. i have the problem that when i go into the "change display resolution" dialog i can only choose "640*480". I think that my graphics card is able to display 1024*768 in 16 Bit and 800*600 in 24 Bit.
<DAC1138> lyy, at target?
<lyy> anyone installed ubuntu on mac mini yet?
<AndyR> anyone use a exif data editing tool?
<DAC1138> lyy, target as them for $50 less than the apple stores
<lyy> DAC1138: no, at the apple store in the mall close here
<lyy> DAC1138: no shit?
<lyy> DAC1138: i'm so there. i need to pick up a matress as well
<DAC1138> save the $50 and get an ipod shuffle or usb thumb drive or something
<lyy> DAC1138: i already got an ipod photo for 500 bucks
<NermalLaptop> tritium, hum
<tritium> Target carries apple computer?
<DAC1138> lyy, http://digg.com/apple/New_Apple_Mac_mini_1.25GHz_$450,_1.42GHz_$540_at_Target.com
<LeeColleton> I'm trying to print from the gimp.  I can print to file and then use lp from the command line, but this is cumbersome.  How do I print from within the gimp?
<lyy> DAC1138: that's mainly the reason i'm getting the mac mini haha
<meskes> tritium: no, but they carry the iPod
<DAC1138> maybe its just target.com, i dont know
<tritium> oh...
<DAC1138> i wasnt planning on getting a mini this soon, i was going to wait until i actually had the money (usually a good idea)
<LeeColleton> I have an HP PSC-1210 multifunction printer that works okay with other programs (openoffice.org and other text editors...)
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i install a new module?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have it downloaded in /usr/src/modules/
<BROKEN_LADDER> all i've ever done is make menuconfig with kernel source and recompiled.
<meskes> hou5ton: so, are you going to install?
<lyy> DAC1138: i was going to get an xps dell system with 256m graphics card
<BROKEN_LADDER> xps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is that a small form factor?
<lyy> DAC1138: but then i thought, do i really need that? i don't really so i decided to get a inspirion centrino
<aebcoat> LeeColleton you using cuups?
<lyy> BROKEN_LADDER: it's a dell laptop
<exterminans> hello everybody. i have the problem that when i go into the "change display resolution" dialog i can only choose "640*480". I think that my graphics card is able to display 1024*768 in 16 Bit and 800*600 in 24 Bit. how can i get ubuntu to siplay 1024*768 in 16 bit?
<LeeColleton> aebcoat: hpijs and cups, yes.  I think so
<lyy> DAC1138: but now, i decide to get a cheap laptop and buy the mac mini as well
<lyy> all about the same price as a xps system
<JD_NZ> Hey peeps. Can anyone help with installing FreeNX, get dependancy errors for nxagent/nxproxy... are they in a different repository?
<DAC1138> lyy, my gateway m305 was about $800, but after warranty upgrades and system upgrades, it came out to about $1,100, well worth it
<lyy> cool
<lyy> DAC1138: not bad
<DAC1138> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=3504708&cat=179113&type=19&dept=3944
<aebcoat> lee go to desktop menu - adminstration -printing
<DAC1138> $500 linspire notebook
<Haukkari> wtf
<Haukkari> 500 dollars?
<tritium> Holy cow, sure enough.  I found the mac mini on target.com
<Haukkari> That's like... 350 euros
<DAC1138> good specs for such a low-priced laptop. and its linspire, so you can use linux well with it
* meskes Compaq ran me 4k
<lyy> DAC1138: let me get you a link to the laptop i was going to buy
<HrdwrBoB> exterminans: what machine ar eyou using
<lyy> DAC1138: http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/inspn_xps?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd
<exterminans> i use an ibm thinkpad 770
* AndyR is using a 50 laptop now
<DAC1138> xps?
<lyy> DAC1138: yea
<DAC1138> crap, i'd rather have a powerbook
<DAC1138> the next computer i buy will be an ibook or a powerbook
<AndyR> DAC1138, same here
<DAC1138> thos xps' are nice though
<Haukkari> Me gots an iBook right here
<lyy> DAC1138: i program for both windows and linux so powerbook is low priority. but it would be nice for me to have one :)
<Haukkari> Running OS X, though
<DAC1138> the only problem with my laptop is the xserver, i have to use a proprietary driver :-( but hey, it works
<lyy> DAC1138: i plan on using vmware on a raw partition from win to lin and vice versa
<DAC1138> like now im in 800x600 until i get this new kernel installed, and then i have to install the xserver
<DAC1138> then after the xig xserver is installed, i can get to 1024x768
<meskes> DAC1138: what card do you have?
<DAC1138> meskes, i knew someone would ask that
<DAC1138> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/18/2004/02/3/118311
<lyy> DAC1138: i'm still trying to figure out how to configure X to use nvidia's drivers
<DAC1138> which is why i was prepared ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<DAC1138> its an intel i810 855GM, a laptop chipset
<meskes> Bah @ install
<meskes> intel. that is
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: sweet. thanks :)
<DAC1138> theres a bug in the intel/gateway chip
* meskes has an ATI mobile Radeon
<lyy> ok, it's getting late. i better go shop before it's dark
<lyy> see you guys
<DAC1138> cya
<DAC1138> i dont think ill ever need a new computer until im out of college/film school
<DAC1138> im just trying to get a linux distro that will "just work", no upgrades needed
<DAC1138> something i can just install and not worry. hopefully this is my last distro swap
<meskes> I want my next computer to be an HP PA-RISC workstation
<meskes> I drool thinking about that
<DAC1138> but any computer i buy in the future will definitely be a mac
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: will you put linux on it?
<JD_NZ> anyone got FreeNX running on Ubuntu?
<DAC1138> nope, why put linux when osx is freeBSD based?
<drspin> is there something I'm missing, when I try to add an appointment, I can't enter text in any of the boxes
<neighborlee> hey guys ..'X' is taking up 22% CPU and wondering how the heck do I ascertain why??
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: well, can you run gnome on that?
<drspin> I'm using Evolution
<DAC1138> ill be using apps like final cut pro
<neighborlee> gnome monitor shows nothing else but X doing this..:(
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: likely because of something you're displaying
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used to have a job editing videos in final cut pro. :)
<DAC1138> mac os apps, audio editors and video capturing programs
<neighborlee> HrdwrBoB, only thing atm i'm running is the monitor, xchat and firefox...
<BROKEN_LADDER> DAC1138: can you install gtk on it and run gnome apps?
<BROKEN_LADDER> in x windows
<meskes> that would do it.
<DAC1138> BROKEN_LADDER, yeah, i saw something about that, you can install gtk and X windows apps
<drspin> I had the Birthdays and Anniversaries calendar seelcted
<BROKEN_LADDER> i would do that because i like some mac applications, but a lot of stuff in for linux is so much better and unbloated.
<DAC1138> there was a slashdot article just yesterday about installing X on mac os x and running X programs like openoffice.org
<HrdwrBoB> neighborlee: if there's stuff happening in firefox, or the monitor is updating a lot
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh you know what..i think apple.com has a thing on their site about how to use x on osx.
<HrdwrBoB> that can use a lot of CPU
<HrdwrBoB> what system is it
<DAC1138> http://gtk-osx.sourceforge.net/
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah yeah..i saw that
<meskes> DAC1138: it already runs X11
<BROKEN_LADDER> sweet.
<meskes> MacOS, that is
<p00p> hi, has anyone set up a netgear wg511v2 in ubuntu before?
<icerogue> is there anyway to get ISA support with modern linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> meskes: so you'd just install gtk and then it could run gnome apps?
<meskes> icerogue: of course
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course
<icerogue> without network access?
<DAC1138> bbiab, food
<neighborlee> brb going to see if its xchat as firefox was idle..
<BROKEN_LADDER> the default kernel source should have isa support.
<tritium> meskes, http://developer.apple.com/darwin/runningx11.html
<meskes> you would have install isapnp and pnpdump to do it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know where to begin when installing a kernel module from source?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, I would use kernel-package
<budfox> im having trouble synching palm with gnome-pilot
<icerogue> meskes: is that on the ubuntu disk?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<icerogue>  meskes: the isapnp?
<meskes> icerogue: I dont know, I have a modern machine.
<jono_> hi all, I am experiencing some weird wireless issues in hoary, can I run 'em past you to see what the problem is? Basically, when I boot the system, iwconfig reports on the first line of eth0, "IEEE 802.11g", then after a certain amount of time, my connection will drop and it will say, "unassociated", how can I get it back into the original IEEE 802.11g mode?
<Guardiann> budfox so am I
<budfox> it just doesnt see the usb connection
<Guardiann> yep same problem i am having
<budfox> this is the only distro ive tried it on
<meskes> Man, the Gnome team really needs to fix tht bug in acpihelper
<Guardiann> mine worked on mandrake
<meskes> If I knew how to code, I would do it myself.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought i didn't necessarily need the kernel source to compile a new module.
<HrdwrBoB> you don't
<HrdwrBoB> you need the headers
<crimsun> you don't; you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BROKEN_LADDER> which i have...
<HrdwrBoB> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have them
<crimsun> are you telling the build process precisely where those headers are located?
<crimsun> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you can use them with kernel-package as well
<HrdwrBoB> what module are you building?
<crypticreign> hwo can i burn audio cd's?
<crypticreign> with a program that isnt k3b
<Guardiann> instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org crypticreign
<crypticreign> oh
<BROKEN_LADDER> which process?
<crypticreign> :)
<crimsun> try graveman, it's in hoary/universe
<pvh> Can anyone recommend a superior MP3 player to Rhythmbox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have /usr/src/modules/module_x and i want to compile it.
<crypticreign> pvh: xmms
<BROKEN_LADDER> a can recommend a superior digital music player.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i wouldn't recommend using mp3.
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, we know you wouldn't
<malte`> lol
<Guardiann> lol
<K-Rich> i just use rythmbox here
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: fakeroot ./debian/rules binary_modules KVER=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<BROKEN_LADDER> this term "mp3 player" has got to be a little vexing to any ol' technologically inclined fellow.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wow.  that's a beautiful command sequence.
<malte`> pvh, i use rhythmbox too, but you can try beep-media-player... it works :)
<icerogue> where can i get a list of ubuntu packages on the web?
<BROKEN_LADDER> beep-media-player won't let me use wireframe move.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's annoying.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: where would i run that command from?
<crimsun> /usr/src/modules/module_x
<BROKEN_LADDER> beautiful
<neighborlee> hi ..i'm trying to boot 2.6.8 default kernel after having installed newer nvidia-glx and 2.6.10 kernel...but upon 'startx' I get this weird output for nvidia:: error: api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module is 6111 but this X Module is 6629 and it fails to initialize nvidia module of course...why is this occuring and how do I fix it ? ;-))
<crimsun> the deb is placed in /usr/src/modules
<BROKEN_LADDER> make: *** No rule to make target `binary_modules'.  Stop.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: apologies, it's KVERS not KVER
#ubuntu 2005-02-04
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks crimsun
<VipeRmaN> Okay I have Ubuntu installed
<VipeRmaN> But my internet isn't working
<BROKEN_LADDER> sure it is.  you're on irc man. :)
<tritium> neighborlee, did you upgrade linux-restricted-modules?
<VipeRmaN> I'm on my other computer
<neighborlee> VipeRmaN: do you see that your IP is visible via: ifconfig
<BROKEN_LADDER> j/k
<BROKEN_LADDER> what happens when you ifconfig eth0
<VipeRmaN> Umm I don't know, I'm a noob to linux :) how do I do this?
<dafox7> does anybody know how I can install my emu10k1 midi sequencer without having to do modprobe all the time ?
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: hey, well done
<tritium> dafox7, put the module's name in /etc/modules
<VipeRmaN> jc help! lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> doesn't the linux kernel now have some methed for loading needed modules even if they aren't described in /etc/rc.d/rc.modules?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh wait..i'm not in slackware anymore.
<dafox7> tritium, thanks :-)
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: so what's the problem?
<neighborlee> tritium: I  thought of that and im pretty sure apt says its the current version
<VipeRmaN> I don't think it found my wireless adapter
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: okay
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: i get the same error.  i tried : fakeroot ./debian/rules binary_modules KVERS=$(uname -r) KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: get up a terminal (applications, system tools, root terminal)
<VipeRmaN> okay up
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: type in dmesg
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: is this ubuntu-provided?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this module?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh no.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: yes.
<VipeRmaN> wow a bunch of stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's a module to mount an ssh connection.
<tritium> neighborlee, could you "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" to verify what packages you have?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so i can work on my web site.
<neighborlee> tritium: sure np one se c
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ah, I presumed since it was in /usr/src/modules/foo that it was.
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: yup, look for eth0 any where
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: lufs?
<VipeRmaN> ok hold on
<BROKEN_LADDER> uh huh
<neighborlee> tritium: both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx are 6629
<tritium> neighborlee, use "export COLUMNS=132" (or larger number) if you can't see everything
<tritium> neighborlee, ok...
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you'll have to check the build instructions for it
<BROKEN_LADDER> now i see why this command obviously didn't work.
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: actually look for wlan0 or prism2
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: not eth0
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: sorry wrong network type
<VipeRmaN> i was about to say, I see prism2 lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun: on a side note while i have you on the line, where are the settings that give me the apps, places, desktop menus in gnome?
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: okay
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want one menu.
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: type in iwconfig into the terminal
<dafox7> tritium, what does it mean if my midi plays but there's no sound ?
<VipeRmaN> lo no wireless, wlan0 no wireless, sit0 no wireless
<neighborlee> would someone t erribly mind posting their CDROM line of sources.list..i'm getting a error on mine and forget what I might have changed to have caused this ....#flood is fine if you wish <<<
<dafox7> tritium, i figure it out :-)
<tritium> dafox7, oh, okay... :)
<tritium> what was it?
<quitte> dafox7 maybe no instruments loaded?
<meskes> wlan is wifi.
<Balthazar> Anybody know why even if I have no audio apps running, it still says my modules are in use? (I'm trying to unload them using either rmmod or modprobe -r)
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: type in lsmod
<meskes> VipeRmaN: You do know that right? You have a cisco card.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: for hoary, I presume? there are quite a few places. `dpkg -L gnome-menus' will tell you where; look at .directory and .menu files.
<VipeRmaN> Okay
<VipeRmaN> I have a USB Card
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm not going to use lufs. lufs for Debian
<BROKEN_LADDER> ---------------
<BROKEN_LADDER> WARNING: THIS IS A HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL PACKAGE WHICH WILL EAT YOUR DATA
<BROKEN_LADDER> FOR LUNCH!
<pvh> What's the default sound setup for ubuntu?
<jdub> pvh: applications configured to use esound, which talks to alsa via oss-emu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thx
<jdub> whiprush: pingy-pong
<dafox7> quitte, yeah I jsut figure it out
<meskes> afk
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: basically i'm looking for prism2 module
<VipeRmaN> ok let me look
<dafox7> what is the best software for instrument sampling, with vst ?
<tritium> dafox7, what was the trouble?
<VipeRmaN> prism2_usb
<jcoxon77> right
<jcoxon77> so when you type in dmesg
<jcoxon77> is there an instance of prism2 and wlan0?
<quitte> neighborlee: apt-cdrom to recreate the line
<jcoxon77> like a sentence with them both in
<VipeRmaN> pB0211 is being used by prism2_usb i says
<dafox7> tritium, no soundbanks loaded !
<jcoxon77> thats good
<tritium> dafox7, I see
<neighborlee> quitte: hmm handy ..k thx ;00
<VipeRmaN> Let me look agian :)
<dafox7> tritium, do you know any good sampling software ?
<whiprush> jdub: yo
<jdub> whiprush: i had something to say
<tritium> dafox7, let me see...
<jdub> whiprush: i think it was as a result of reading your blog
<whiprush> it's better to burn out than to fade away?
<jdub> whiprush: so i will refer to it for a moment ;)
<jdub> whiprush: ah, that's right.
<jdub> whiprush: you guys should join the MOTU instead of maintaining stuff on arslinux.
<jdub> whiprush: we are more relaxed about useful updates to universe post-freze.
<whiprush> that was my plan.
<jdub> whiprush: as long as someone's validating that they work.
<whiprush> I wanted a place to blow things up while I learn though.
<jdub> ehhxcellent
<whiprush> Is there some kind of mentor program or something?
<VipeRmaN> Nope not seeing anything
<jcoxon77> okay
<jdub> whiprush: ubuntu-love starts this week. :)
<VipeRmaN> :(
<whiprush> k, I'll sign up for that then.
<jcoxon77> you're so close
<crimsun> ubuntu-love? eh? /me scratches his head
<jcoxon77> usually when the driver is loaded (which prism2_usb is) iwconfig should give loads of info on wlan0
<VipeRmaN> hmm, but what does it mean when it doesnt?
<VipeRmaN> (the adapter is the only thing usb I have right now, cept for my mouse but got it adapted to ps2
<tritium> dafox7, all I can think to suggest is to open up synaptic and browse the packages in the "Multimedia" section, particularly in universe and multiverse
<crimsun> ah, I see.
<carambol> after upgrading to hoary...realplayer does not work
<sangriag> Hi, I installed ubuntu in amd64 but it does not get into X, does anyone know?
<carambol> how to fix it?
<jcoxon77> iwconfig basically configures wireless
<carambol> it shows up in mozilla about plugins
<VipeRmaN> hmm
<tritium> jdub, could you provide a URL for some info on ubuntu-love?
<sangriag> Tried startx but no X is running at bootup
<William_Cain> Hello.
<William_Cain> May one ask for help in here?
<tritium> William_Cain, of course :)
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<VipeRmaN> when i run the creating a new network connection, dosnt show anything in the drop down for Wireless device
<HrdwrBoB> this is the exact right palce to ask for help
<carambol> how i fix realplayer?
<William_Cain> Ok, I'm a little new to Ubuntu, and I wonder about a couple of things.
<jcoxon77> got it, you do need to wlan-ng to configure i think
<jdub> tritium: heh, not yet, going to announce/webpageise today
<jcoxon77> one sec
<tritium> carambol, in what way is it broken?
<VipeRmaN> okay
<Scooter> I am about to install new ATI drivers, should I got to runlevel init 3 first? or can I do it from synaptic? TIA :D this is hoary-64bit BTW :)
<William_Cain> Concerning apt-get... How can I view a list of everything I can install?
<tritium> jdub, okay, thanks.  I'll keep a look-out for it.
<carambol> no bbc
<tritium> William_Cain, the easiest way is to browse the packages using the Synaptic Package Manager.
<carambol> but RP shows up in the menu
<William_Cain> Ok, many thanks.
<tritium> there are other ways, but that's what I recommend
<adamist> p00p: you still here?
<carambol> tritium how to fix it
<tritium> William_Cain, if you enable the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories, there will be a lot of additional software available for installation
<William_Cain> I believe I have done that.
<jcoxon77> go and have a look at http://people.zeelandnet.nl/triade/linux/wl-012.html
<tritium> carambol, what do you mean?
<carambol> tritium :but totem and mozplugger no problem
<VipeRmaN> so is synaptic like linspires CNR? but free?
<jcoxon77> i think so
<VipeRmaN> ok jcoxon77
<tritium> William_Cain, great :)
<carambol> if i click a stream-link there is no reaction
<jcoxon77> you don't need to do the first bit
<jcoxon77> from about section 2.2
<tritium> carambol, did you install Marillat's realplayer package, or how did you install it?
<William_Cain> I went to this Ubuntu FAQ page, and a lot of useful things were listed there.
<William_Cain> But one question remains.
<carambol> marillat before dist upgrading
<tritium> William_Cain, there's also a wiki, www.ubuntuguide.org, and ubuntu forums
<tritium> Check them out too!
<William_Cain> Ah, that wiki page is exactly the one I was talking about.
<tritium> And of course join us here
<VipeRmaN> ok so do exactly what it says?
<jcoxon77> no thats the problem
<jcoxon77> you need to get wlan-ng installed onto the computer
<VipeRmaN> okay how do i do that
<adamist> is the multiverse repository in the default sources.list?
<tritium> carambol, I'm not sure what the problem may be.  Can you tell me any more?
<jcoxon77> sadly cause you don't have an internet connection you can't install it via synaptic
<tritium> adamist, no.
<VipeRmaN> lol is there a way to download it on here and save it to floppy?
<jcoxon77> yes
<carambol> maybe it is form the warty backports?
<tritium> William_Cain, what's your second question?
<William_Cain> Graphic operations are really slow. Most screen savers run at 5 - 10 fps. How can I install the newest drivers for my graphic card? I have Radeon 9700 PRO.
<tritium> Ah, an ATI card.  I'm not the best one to ask on that.
<VipeRmaN> Where do I get it from?
<Scooter> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto     <William_Cain> go here :)
<aebcoat> viper you want to saave a package to install on another computer?
<William_Cain> Thanks, Scooter. I'll have a look.
<adamist> okay, other than universe and multiverse, are there other popular ubuntu repositories?
<VipeRmaN> yes aebcoat
<HrdwrBoB> adamist: no
<Scooter> be sure to get kernel upgrade first if needed
<tritium> I've been observing questions from people having lots of trouble with the fglrx driver
<carambol> tritium: it does not show up in synaptic
<aebcoat> ok if you use synaptic it has an option to download only
<jcoxon77> search on google for wlan-ng ubuntu and download the i386.deb
<jcoxon77> of wlan-ng
<Scooter> if you are pentium 4 go 686
<tritium> carambol, "apt-cache policy realplayer" ?
<jcoxon77> you shouldn't need any other dependencies
<vanRijn> re, all
<carambol> ok will try it
<vanRijn> is anyone using kde in ubuntu?
<VipeRmaN> okay
<Riddell> vanRijn: yes
<jcoxon77> good luck
<vanRijn> Riddell: did you have to do anything special to install it?
<aebcoat> one second viper i forgot where it saves it
<vanRijn> Riddell: or can you just do apt-get install kdebase, kdepim, etc.?
<VipeRmaN> aeb I dont have the internet on the computer I need the file on :)
<Riddell> vanRijn: you have to enable the universe repository
<carambol> tritium it said realplayer 8: not installed
<William_Cain> Another question: When installing packages, I usually download around 400kb/s, but it sometimes drops to 3kb/s for a konsiderably long time. Is this normal?
<Riddell> vanRijn: then you can just install it as you say
<Riddell> vanRijn: KDE 3.2 is in warty, KDE 3.3 is in hoary
<tritium> carambol, I guess that's the problem.  Looks like the dist-upgrade removed it.
<meskes> vanRijn:I would think ap-get install kde would work.
<adamist> HrdwrBob: thanks!
<William_Cain> conesiderably*
<VipeRmaN> jcoxon77, is this where i go? http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-wlan-ng/
<William_Cain> considerably*... Bleh.
<vanRijn> hm.
<aebcoat> i know viper, you have a computer with ubuntu online though right?
<VipeRmaN> Negative
<carambol> tritium: how to remve rp10?
<vanRijn> I ran debian unstable for 8 years + until last year, when I switched to fedora.  I'm using kde, though, so I'm not sure if ubuntu is worth a reinstall.  =:)
<tritium> carambol, how did you install it?  It's not a .deb package, is it?
<carambol> apt-get install
<HrdwrBoB> adamist: no worries
<tritium> vanRijn, there's a new project called kubuntu for kde users
<jcoxon77> that should work
<jcoxon77> i'm not promising anything... :-) but this plan should work
<carambol> .bin package,tritium
<NaillL> and gubuntu for gnome-users =)
<VipeRmaN> which one should I d/l
<jcoxon77> one sec
<tritium> carambol, I believe the realplayer .bin file saves a .log file somewhere of the actions it takes during installation.  you could try to undo what it did by checking it out
<jcoxon77> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng_0.2.0+0.2.1pre21-1_i386.deb
<vanRijn> tritium: yeah, I looked at the wiki for that and it looked like they have some pretty tough challenges ahead of them before they can be successful
<tritium> vanRijn, Oh, is that right?  I haven't followed it.
<carambol> triitum how to dot that?
<VipeRmaN> okay :)
<K-Rich> ugh
<K-Rich> anyone here use qemu ?
<tritium> carambol, first, try to locate the log file.  it may be a hidden file, so use ls -a when searching
<carambol> tritium: will try it
<tritium> carambol, that's about all I can suggest, since I don't have realplayer installed
<gholen> How do I unpack .RAR files
<VipeRmaN> okay how do I install it now jcoxon77?
<K-Rich> gholen: sudo apt-get install rar
<gholen> thx
<K-Rich> gholen: then you can use file-roller as usual
<jcoxon77> have you got it onto the ubuntu computer
<aebcoat> probably a easy question but where is the trash older for root user?
<VipeRmaN> hold on having some issues
<HrdwrBoB> aebcoat: were you using nauilus as root?
<gholen> It says that the pakage does not exist
<VipeRmaN> "unable to mount the selected volume" when im trying to get into my floppy
<aebcoat> yes bob
<jcoxon77> how are you trying to mount the floppy?
<tritium> carambol, good luck - dinner time for me...see you later
<HrdwrBoB> aebcoat: basically.. don't do that
<aebcoat> heh yeah i know its dangerous
<HrdwrBoB> aebcoat: that saud, sudo nautilus trash://
<HrdwrBoB> will get you the trash
<HrdwrBoB> said
<VipeRmaN> I want trying to mount it i dont think lol, I put the floppy in this one, put the file on it, put it in the other one, and went to "computer, disks, floppy 1" and when i clicked on flopopy 1 it gave me that message
<jcoxon77> hmmm
<jcoxon77> sadly i don't have a floppy drive (i run ubuntu ppc on and ibook)
<VipeRmaN> lol let me try a diff disk
<aebcoat> that did it bob, thanks, i had files owned by root i wanted to get rid of and just used nautilus to erase them instead of using the terminal
<scoon> jcoxon77, how does that work out for you.  I am considering getting an ibook.
<kent> VipeRmaN, the sad part about Linux/Gnome is that the way to handle floppy's are a bit strange. When you copied files to the floppy, dont just remove tha floppy. Make sure you "unmount" the floppy first before removing it.
<Xolt> anyone know if ubuntu has GNUarch as a package? the 'tla' package isnt what i was looking for
<VipeRmaN> How do I unmount it?
<kent> VipeRmaN, i dont have a floppy so i cant say for sure, but i think rightclicking on the device and selecting unmount is enough.  Otherwise the floppy will get a corrupt filesystem.
<VipeRmaN> hey taht worked kent, But I had to "Mount" it on ubuntu
<jcoxon77> scoon: it runs really well - i run hoary updated to the minute, fan is not as quiet as in os x and i'm still struggling with dvd playback but overall really good
<VipeRmaN> So where should I save it to? (im used to windows)
<scoon> jcoxon77, do you use ndiswrapper for the wifi ?
<jcoxon77> no
<kent> VipeRmaN, yes. Mount and unmount is the way.  (the cd's are handled in the same way, but gnome is a bit better on hiding the "mounting" part for cdroms)
<jcoxon77> scoon: i don't have the wireless option
<VipeRmaN> :)
<scoon> jcoxon77, ah.
<jcoxon77> scoon: instead i have a usb zd1201
<jdub> Xolt: bazaar.canonical.com :)
<jdub> Xolt: you can use it, or tla.
<VipeRmaN> So where should I save this file to? is there a folder somewhere? (I'm used to things like C:)
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: copy it to your home folder
<VipeRmaN> ok
<VipeRmaN> um says i dont have permissions to write to this folder?
<VipeRmaN> oh nvm
<VipeRmaN> had to click on my name
<VipeRmaN> ok now its on the computer
<jcoxon77> okay, now load up the root terminal again
<jcoxon77> and type these commands
<VipeRmaN> okay
<jcoxon77> everything in inverted commas type
<jcoxon77> "ls" enter
<jcoxon77> you should see the file
<jcoxon77> yer?
<jcoxon77> yes?
<VipeRmaN> yes
<diego> hi all. i can't seem to get this machine to boot the install disc. it's an hp pavilion 8240. the error message is "Loading isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 4286, drive 9F". any ideas?
<jcoxon77> now "dpkg -i"
<jcoxon77> followed by a space
<jcoxon77> and then the file name
<aebcoat> diego is it a cdrw disc or a -r?
<jcoxon77> qucik hint type the first few letters and then press tab to complete the filename
<kent> diego, tried burning at a lower speed? it might help, i have had problems my self booting cd's that are burnt in high speed :(
<diego> aebcoat: -r, i tried 2
<diego> kent: did you get that error?
<aebcoat> did you run a md5 against the iso?
<VipeRmaN> and then enter jco?
<diego> aebcoat: well one of them is actively installing on another computer without any trouble right now
<jcoxon77> yup
<aebcoat> oh ok
<jcoxon77> sorry
<kent> diego, no, not that one.. but random errors becaus the filesystem is corrupted, i think.
<VipeRmaN> okay
<jcoxon77> did it work
<jcoxon77> ?
<diego> any other ideas besides a bad cd?
<DAC1138> new kernel still didnt work :-(
<DAC1138> this is pissing me off
<aebcoat> may try another cd drive
<VipeRmaN> ok jcox
<VipeRmaN> its back to the prompt
<jcoxon77> type "wlanctl-ng" enter
<diego> aebcoat: possibly, i guess i should try to figure out what that error means
<aebcoat> sometimes the cd drive is bad but still works
<diego> is there a channel for isolinux?
<VipeRmaN> ok now what
<jcoxon77> what came up?
<aebcoat> if nothing else try to clean a drive with a done of them cleaning drives or use compressed air
<Cindux> compressed air pwnz :P
<Cindux> i had so much crap in my fan it was unbelievable
<Cindux> thick chunks
<VipeRmaN> um what is supposed to be here? thers a few things
<aebcoat> heh
<Cindux> diego just try the general Linux channel, #linux
<jcoxon77> we need to look back at that guide i found
<jcoxon77> one sec
<VipeRmaN> ok
<diego> well thanks for the help
<Cindux> um
<Cindux> Anyone here who uses ebay,
<jcoxon77> http://people.zeelandnet.nl/triade/linux/wl-012.html
<Cindux> the "Buy It Now" feature allows me to buy it despite the auction right ?
<aebcoat> yes
<Cindux> and the person auctioning the item
<Cindux> cant do nuttin
<Cindux> ?
<Cindux> say it was 50 buy it now
<Cindux> and someone bidded 60
<Cindux> but ti wasnt over
<VipeRmaN> ok what am i to do?
<aebcoat> if you buy it now it will automatically take you to paypal to pay them
<Cindux> nm lol
<Cindux> oh knows
<agd5f> how does on install hoary? is there a iso or do I have to install warty first then upgrade packages?
<Cindux> i dunt got paypal :9
<jcoxon77> Cindux: if you buy it now at 50, you will pay 50 and they have to sell it to you at 50, thats the contract.
<Cindux> ic
<Cindux> aren't there any other ways to
<Cindux> Buy It Now rather than paypal
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: type in the console "gedit /etc/wlan/wlan.conf" enter
<aebcoat> i think their is cindux but just make sure he seller will acceot your chosen method
<VipeRmaN> okay
<jcoxon77> Cindux: check the users paying options and if it says you can pay it by cheque even if its a Buy It Now.
<Cindux> hm
<adamist> i see libflac4 is causing dependency problems.  does someone know the command for building the libsdl-sound deb from source?
<dseomn> hool
<dseomn> sry, wrong window (gaim froze)
<jcoxon77> VipeRmaN: you need to edit SSID_wlan0="
<VipeRmaN> ok to what
<jcoxon77> your wireless access points name
<VipeRmaN> okay
<adamist> does anyone know the apt command to build a package from the source repository?
<levander> i'm on gnome-look.org and see gtk themes and metacity themes, i've already installed the metacity theme that i want via Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Theme.  Now, how do I install the gtk theme??
<levander> can find instructions nowhere
<jcoxon77> after this save the file
<jcoxon77> and then restart your computer
<VipeRmaN> ok
<jcoxon77> then everything should automagically configure itself
<kent> levander, download them from the internet and then from the theme-manager you should be able to install them
<jcoxon77> i hope! :)
<VipeRmaN> I hope too!!! :)
<Cindux> bah
<Cindux> im buying a mini pc :p
<VipeRmaN> should i click "save current setup" on the log out screen?
<Cindux> never2
<kent> levander, or unpackage the themes to .themes in your home and the icon-themes to .icons  in your home
<levander> kent, i think that's only for metacity themes, when i use install from gnome-theme-manager for what gnome-look.org calls a gtk theme, the new theme doesn't show up in the icon list
<jcoxon77> no no need
<VipeRmaN> ok just making sure
<kent> levander, in the theme-manager, if you press "details" and then in the controls section (which is gtk+ themes) try to install the theme from there, it might work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't seem to mount a samba share over ssh.  if this is so hard, how do web sites ever get done?
<meskes> You dont mount samba over ssh.
<meskes> smb is way too flacky of a protocol for something like that.
<levander> kent, i'll try thanks
<kent> levander, otherwise unpack the gtk-theme to .themes in your home. it should work aswell.
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course you do.
<Ephemeral> does anyone know where i can get the shockwave flash plug in for firefox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how else can you edit a web site?
<BROKEN_LADDER> flash is proprietary.
<gholen> It does not work, it says that the package "rar" could not be finded, how do I do then? thanks for the help
<kent> Ephemeral, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<levander> kent, fuck, something i did already put the bluecurve theme in ~/.themes/gtkrc, but at the very least, the background color isn't the same as what I saw on the web page, do i have to restart gnome?
<BROKEN_LADDER> meskes: how else do you propose i mount my web site directory so i can work on it?
<meskes> Dont use windows?
<kent> levander, hmm, sounds like the theme did not install properly.  Try unpacking it to .themes in your homedir and change the theme again. otherwise,.. im not sure :)
<kent> gholen, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BROKEN_LADDER> meskes: i use linux.
<kent> gholen, oh.. sorry, wrong person.
<BROKEN_LADDER> meskes: my site is hosted on a linux box.
<gholen> gotta check it
<gholen> okej=)
<meskes> Then why are you wanting to use Samba?
<BROKEN_LADDER> gholen: you speak esperanto or something?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what else can i use?
<meskes> thats utterly stupid
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to mount a remote directory.
<BROKEN_LADDER> great.  tell me what's better.
<randabis-laptop> nfs?
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: ssh && scp
<randabis-laptop> samba is for windows shares...
<BROKEN_LADDER> scp?
<meskes> nothing more, nothing less.
<BROKEN_LADDER> randabis no kidding!
<randabis-laptop> lolz
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: Hell, for that matter, FTP
<gholen> BROKEN_LADDER; no, I speak swedish, but I guess thats not a big help, huh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how am i supposed to mount an ftp share?
<meskes> You dont.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you type a j instead of a y.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf
<meskes> You copy the files over.
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: You are dainbramaged, arent you?
<BROKEN_LADDER> perhap.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh my gawd
<BROKEN_LADDER> you are proposing that i copy a file and edit it, and every time i save it i copy it back over ftp?
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's insane.
<Ephemeral> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Ephemeral>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<jdub> guys, keep it nice please
<Ephemeral> ah crap
<tritium> why am I not surprised that the moment I get back, BROKEN_RECORD is talking about flash being proprietary
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: is it not?
<tritium> I just know you too well by now :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i said that almost to be funny.  although i don't use flash ever.
<Ephemeral> looks like no flash for me :/
<meskes> YOU DONT MOUNT /REMOTE/ FS's with samba and most certainly NOT on a fileserver.
<meskes> err web server
<BROKEN_LADDER> meskes: then why are there howtos about doing it?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, :)
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: How long have you used Linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like two years.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used to use slack though.
<BROKEN_LADDER> just started using ubuntu.
<meskes> sigh
<BROKEN_LADDER> read this meskes http://www.ibiblio.org/gferg/ldp/Samba-with-SSH/Samba-with-SSH.html#toc4
<meskes> BROKEN_LADDER: if you want to use something like that to a remote site, use ipsec.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you must realize that the idea of ftping files over every single time you make a change is utterly ridiculous.
<BROKEN_LADDER> meskes: now there's a thought.
<iMeXdiAC> jdub randabis .. about the font: gnome location i wrote earlier .. the thing i was struggling over was that the new installed/dragged font shows only up after a gnome restart in fonts:
<insanekane> hi, .... how do i burn an iso in ubuntu ?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: smb acheives precisely the same thing, however if you already have ssh acess
<HrdwrBoB> access
<HrdwrBoB> ... use ssh
<popey> insanekane, cdrecord
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: one would hope that you'd patiently sit down and follow the documentation.
<HrdwrBoB> ssh://user@host/
<dseomn> insanekane: open the folder in nautilus, right click on the iso, and write to disk
<HrdwrBoB> you can use that in nautilus
<knghtbrd> insanekane: I typically use cdrecord from the cmdline, it's faster if you have an ISO handy
<insanekane> dseomn, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> drag and drop the files onto it
<kent> BROKEN_LADDER, cant gnome handle files over ssh? Just use the connect to server dialog and then gnome will browse the remote as a local filesystem.. shouldn't that work for you?
<insanekane> the problem is cdrecord --scanbus doesnt find any devices :((
<Safari_Al> Can anyone here shed any light on why ncpfs is not in the Packages file for i386 for warty's universe?
<HrdwrBoB> kent: yep
<popey> insanekane, ignore that
<meskes> kent: Theres a thought too
<knghtbrd> insanekane: in 2.6 you don't need it to find devices  =)
<tritium> insanekane, is at ATAPI?
<popey> insanekane, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdX where X is your cd burner
<insanekane> popey, oh ok cool
<insanekane> knghtbrd, popey, tritium: thanks :)
<popey> np
<insanekane> it seems to be working now
<popey> \o/
<meskes> Man, Im getting very upset with Cisco
<Fleebailey33> anyone have have experienve with a tivo box. using something such as freevo?
<meskes> They wont reset my pass
<dseomn> Fleebailey33: you mean making a homemade one, not modifying a tivo, right?
<knghtbrd> Fleebailey33: I have an old series 1 tivo.  I haven't replaced its OS because I couldn't get any people seriously interested in doing what I wanted to do.
<tritium> insanekane, if you want to configure cdrecord, you can try "cdrecord dev=ATAPI: --scanbus"
<Fleebailey33> yes. making a home made one.
<Fleebailey33> i want other uses. but mainly tivo
<insanekane> tritium, ok
<meskes> Fleebailey33: MythTV
<insanekane> brb
<popey> Fleebailey33, freevo and mythtv are both good
<kent> godnight.
<Fleebailey33> what parts would i need? i can get a p3 for free
<knghtbrd> Fleebailey33: if you can get MPEG capture, you're good to go.
<knghtbrd> else you might need a bigger CPU
<dseomn> knghtbrd: I thought the official ubuntu stance was to use theora
<Pluk> BROKEN_LADDER, you could check lufs-source and lufs-utils for ftpfs
<Pluk> it also supports sshfs and httpfs
<tritium> Fleebailey33, there are mythtv packages available in multiverse
<Fleebailey33> what kind of video card would i need?
<popey> one with tv out :D
<Fleebailey33> i also want to make this with remote access on a powerbook
<tritium> check out http://www.mythtv.org/
<knghtbrd> dseomn: theora?  isn't that a video codec?
<knghtbrd> oh!
<Fleebailey33> going to fun
<Fleebailey33> going to be fun*
<knghtbrd> no, seriously, you want MPEG2
<knghtbrd> in hardware.
<popey> Fleebailey33, remote access?
<Fleebailey33> yes
<dseomn> knghtbrd: oh, I thought you meant software
<Xolt> ubuntu's tla package isnt the real gnuarch package though...
<popey> Fleebailey33, you planning to stream the video over the network?
<Fleebailey33> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: or HDTV
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: which is native MPEG2, no dramas
<knghtbrd> if you combine that with an MPEG decoder (Hollywood+ or DXR3 or something), you need VERY little CPU overhead.
<knghtbrd> in fact, that's how the series 1 TiVo does it with a 53MHz CPU  ;)
<jdub> Xolt: erm...?
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention higher quality
<carambol> waht is the command to remove a directory withforce?
<knghtbrd> MPEG2 decoder and encoder.
<neighborlee> hi all.I have a nasty x cpu useage of around 20% or so...how do I tell whats causing it..ie: no other processes are taking cpu time ..??? ( kernel 2.6.10  and nvidia 6629 btw)
<Xolt> jdub, ubuntu's tla package isnt like gnuarch.org
<dseomn> carambol: rm -rf
<jdub> Xolt: in what way?
<carambol> ok
<carambol> thnx
<Xolt> all ways? i cant even 'tla register' an archive
<jdub> tla register-archive is the command
<knghtbrd> dseomn: capture cards come in two flavours, raw/MJPEG and MPEG.  You want MPEG if you want to not need a boatload of spare CPU cycles
<dseomn> knghtbrd: I never knew that (though it should have been obvious b/c it's similar to RAID cards)
<jordi> wow, knghtbrd. What's up dude?
<nevyn> and you want mjpeg/raw if you want complete control over encoding
<knghtbrd> hi jordi
<knghtbrd> nevyn: most people don't want their TV recorder to sound like an aircraft coming in for a landing
<knghtbrd> the average high-power PC sounds like that
<nevyn> the backend CAN be somewhere else.
<nevyn> ie. basement machine room. under stairs.
<dseomn> nevyn: that adds cost though
<popey> indeed, friend of mine has his media box PXE boot from another machine
<nevyn> only the frontend needs to be at the TV
<popey> dseomn, not if you already have a server..
<jordi> knghtbrd: in case you don't remember, I realise I changed my nickname. I was Oskuro, from #debian-*
<dseomn> popey: good point
<jordi> knghtbrd: what are you doing, these days?
<William_Cain> Hi.
<K-Rich> greets
<Cindux> with an ethernet port you dont need an internal modem right
<William_Cain> I have a problem with my desktop backround tool.
<William_Cain> It crashes when I try to open it.
<knghtbrd> jordi: Psychology, special education, Palm development (mostly pilot-link), and various things with Macs
<farruinn> can anyone suggest a better calendar app than evolution?
<cardador> farruinn: sunbird
<popey> fabbione, sunbird
<cardador> eheh wrong guuy
<popey> oops
<farruinn> yeah, it happens
<popey> damn tab completion
<farruinn> I think he's a dev though...
<William_Cain> Does anyone know what I can do to fix the broken desktop background properties program?
<farruinn> so sunbird - sounds like a mozilla project
<popey> it is
<K-Rich> calendar
* K-Rich notes he just came out as an idiot
<farruinn> William_Cain: are you using warty or hoary?
<William_Cain> I'm using Warty.
<William_Cain> Is Hoary an older version of Ubuntu?
<ajmitch> William_Cain: no, newer, unreleased & in development
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> newer.
<William_Cain> If it may be of any help, I just installed ATI graphic card drivers.
<William_Cain> I'd really like to change my desktop background. The current one is most boring.
<Cindux> hm
<farruinn> do you get some sort of error?
<tritium> William_Cain, not sure about that.  I thought that was an old bug that was fixed.
<Cindux> GIMP's very powerful, no doubt you can design some sort of pattern yourself
<William_Cain> Indeed I do...
<HrdwrBoB> William_Cain: right click change desktop background
<tritium> New install, right?  Did you update and upgrade?
<Cindux> check out http://www.deviantart.com
<William_Cain> New install?
<Cindux> you'llfind excellent wallpapers
<William_Cain> I have the most excellent wallpapers you could dream of.
<Cindux> lol
<William_Cain> I just can't apply them because I get an error when opening the desktop background program, and it closes.
<Cindux> I design my own :D
<K-Rich> same here
<popey> they're clearly not that excellent then are they :P
<Cindux> except for a few abstracts I found on deviant
<William_Cain> I find mine at www.digitalblasphemy.com.
<Cindux> excellent site as well
<William_Cain> I don't have the time to make my own.
<popey> i dont have the skill to make my own
<K-Rich> i make mine using www.blender3d.org and www.gimp.org and www.inkscape.org :P
<William_Cain> The error I get is:
<William_Cain> The Application "gnome-background-properties" has quit unexpectedly.
<tritium> K-Rich, you use inkscape?  Do you know if it can edit postscript, eps, and pdf images?
<William_Cain> I sometimes make things in 3D Studio Max, but I'm mainly a programmer, so it's not my favourite area.
<kbrooks> William_Cain, windows?
<kbrooks> do you use windows
<William_Cain> Windows?
<William_Cain> If I understand your question right, then yes, I use Windows. Windows XP to be precise.
<William_Cain> Windows 2000 too, actually.
<farruinn> William_Cain: does the same thing happen when you try to start it by right-clicking the desktop>change background?
<William_Cain> Yes, it does.
<William_Cain> So, can I reinstall it or something?
<farruinn> that's the best thing I can tell you
<ubhuti> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<William_Cain> Is he a god of some sort?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Pluk: the readme for lufs says that it's very unstable and dangerous
<dseomn> what does ubhuti mean?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ubuntu?
<Pluk> BROKEN_LADDER, you gotta live on the wild side!
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's described on ubuntulinux.org
<Pluk> --;
<BROKEN_LADDER> Pluk: i wish i could do that ssh mount thing, but lufs says it will EAT YOUR DATA FOR LUNCH
<K-Rich> tritium: yes it can import at least
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: open a nautilus window
<Pluk> lol hehe better not try it then :)
<dseomn> BROKEN_LADDER: no, ubhuti, the bot that said root has landed
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: press ctrl+l
<CKKnight> nautilus sftp://
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: i've done all this.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but okay
<tritium> K-Rich, thanks.  I might check it out.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: type ssh://user@server.location/
<HrdwrBoB> drag and drop files
<BROKEN_LADDER> that doesn't work.
<HrdwrBoB> watch, enjoy
<William_Cain> My problem persists. Does anyone know how I can, say, reinstall the "gnome-background-properties" program?
<p00p> any way to tell why the sound that gdm plays when it gets to the login screen plays like 8 times in short succession?
<CKKnight> BROKEN_LADDER: it's sftp://, not ssh://
<K-Rich> tritium: save as well
<HrdwrBoB> William_Cain: run it from the command line and see what it says
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: it just allows me to copy files.  it doesn't allow apps like gimp to use themas hough they were remotely mounted.
<BROKEN_LADDER> them as
<popey> William_Cain, that probably wont help
<tritium> K-Rich, thanks :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..mounted.
<William_Cain> Ok.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: I was under the impression you needed to upload files for web development
<William_Cain> Uhm, hehe, how do I run it from command line?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i want to be able to edit my site.
<BROKEN_LADDER> as in, access the files directly.  i can't just copy files over every time i make a change.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that would take forever.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm going to try to set up nfs
<popey> William_Cain, just open a terminal and type "gnome-background-properties"
<William_Cain> Ok, thanks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does nfs have a secure mode?
<popey> BROKEN_LADDER, thats what rsync is for
<popey> just upload the changes
<William_Cain> It still crashes.
<adamist> btw, if someone is having libflac dependency problems, you can use apt-build to work around them
<popey> but does it give an error message William_Cain ?
<popey> BROKEN_LADDER, you're asking for trouble editing directly on the web.. what if you screw it up? where's the backup?
<farruinn> William_Cain: anything helpful in the output?
<adamist> details on apt-build at http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<zenwhen> Oh great
<zenwhen> squid is broken now
<Buuyo^> You wouldn't believe it. The craziest thing is happening with my ubuntu. (It uses debian network/interfaces). It thinks my bridge device is a wireless network device.
<HrdwrBoB> William_Cain: yes, but does it give an error
<William_Cain> No, it just says that "The Application "gnome-background-properties" has quit unexpectedly."
<zenwhen> sure am glad I upgraded lol
<robertj> William: are you running warty?
<popey> William_Cain, did you do this in a terminal?
<William_Cain> I've tried to open it in every way known to man.
<popey> in a terminal?
<CKKnight> hehe - while true; do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sleep 60; done
<William_Cain> Yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> popey: i keep backup files.
<robertj> I ran into that before
<Xolt> hmm what relation does yywrap() have to gcc compilers?
<popey> and it produced no error messages in the terminal?
<William_Cain> It always produce that error message.
<BROKEN_LADDER> popey: i regularly copy my entire web directory to a backup.
<William_Cain> No matter how you start it.
<popey> William_Cain, no, NOT the popup box.. IN the terminal!
<robertj> William: yeah, that's a problem, I don't know what causes it
<HrdwrBoB> William_Cain: what we're saying is that there should be more output in the terminal related to that errr
<HrdwrBoB> error
<William_Cain> Ok...
<William_Cain> When I write "gnome-background-properties" in my terminal, the program opens and crashes.
<farruinn> it prints some stuff out in the terminal first though?
<Cindux> ls sls slslslsl
<William_Cain> No, nothing.
<popey> William_Cain, you could try moving/renaming/deleting the file ~./gnome2/backgrounds.xml as it may be b0rked
<Cindux> Does anyone know where the default backgrounds for ubuntu are stored?
<Cindux> i'd like to put mine in the same DIR
<dseomn> Cindux: why?
<Cindux> meh, I like to stay organized
<regeya> usually I get annoyed at 'why?' questions, but I agree.
<William_Cain> If I delete the file "~./gnome2/backgrounds.xml," will anything bad happen?
<p00p> does anyone know how i can tell why the GDM startup sound plays like 8 times in a row?
<Cindux> I dont like having the same thing in seperate places thats all
* regeya keeps his backgrounds in ~/Pictures/Backgrounds
<robertj> does anyone know how to unlock firefox profiles?
<popey> William_Cain, move or rename it
<popey> so you can put it back
<dseomn> Cindux: /usr/share/backgrounds/ if you must know
<William_Cain> Ok.
<Cindux> one more queston :D
<Xolt> hmm what relation does yywrap() have to gcc compilers?
<Cindux> < - Linux noob
<Cindux> How can I get there TO put the backgrounds in ?
<Cindux> should i open something like GIMP & then do save as
<William_Cain> <- Pretty fresh to Linux himself.
<dseomn> Cindux: if you're a noob, *definitely* don't mess with the fhs (file hierarchy standard)
<popey> Cindux, you could do "sudo cp directory_containing_images/* /usr/share/backgrounds"
<Cindux> and that will just move them ?
<popey> noflex, copy
<popey> replace cp with mv to move
<Cindux> sudo sp home/desktop/image.jpg*/usr/share/backgrounds ? ?  ?
<dseomn> cp
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> cp = copy /
<popey> and with a space after the star
<Cindux> oh
<tritium> William_Cain, I think this is your bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2557
<dseomn> Cindux: the star isn't necessary for one image
<popey> William_Cain, is it still crashing
<Cindux> then what would i do ??
<popey> what do you *want* to do?
<William_Cain> Yes, that seems to be the bug!
<Cindux> ?
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> I simply want to move an image into the default background folder for ubuntu
<popey> then yes, just take out the star
<dseomn> Cindux: "sudo cp home/desktop/image.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds"
<Cindux> but isnt cp = copy ?
<Cindux> someone said to use mv if movin g
<popey> as I said, replace cp with mv for move
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> lo
<dseomn> Cindux: no, this is *nix not MS-DOS
<Cindux> thank you :P
<Cindux> :(
<William_Cain> Ok, so we found the bug. How can we fix it?
<popey> heh
<dseomn> Cindux: we *nix ppl use abbrs
<Cindux> pff
<regeya> haha
<Cindux> lol
<popey> no William_Cain we found the bug *report* not the bug :D
<DonL> Here's what I do: I have a home folder called photos that I put all my nice pictures in. When I find one I want to use for a background, I right click on the desktop, choose new background, surf to that folder, and install it. Even if I change it later, that picture is still there, still available from the backgron=unds
<Cindux> I downloaded 12-13 ebooks so hopefully ill fully understand soon
<popey> ditto DonL
<regeya> UNIX COMMAND NAMING SCHEME:  pick two random characters.
<Cindux> first ones history of linux which is cool so far
<nevyn> regeya: no think of whatever you want to do reduce it to as few letters as possible.
<dseomn> Cindux: (just for background info) the star is called a wildcard, it matches any 0 or more characters
<William_Cain> Ok, the bug report...
<Cindux> blink
<nevyn> dseomn: in globbing.
<Cindux> lol i got confused
<nevyn> in regex it means something else
<Cindux> i did some programming and * meant multiply
<William_Cain> It says that this program shouldn't crash.
<Cindux> than kjs
<William_Cain> So I wonder what I may have done.
<dseomn> nevyn: I know, this is in a shell glob
<nevyn> Cindux: oh it does that too.
<Cindux> lol
<popey> William_Cain, did you try moving the xml file out?
<nevyn> having globbing AND regexs suck.
<Cindux> i still dont get why people use windows other than games = /
<nevyn> we should have a glob based searching thing.
<William_Cain> No, I don't know where it's located...
<Cindux> im a moron when it comes to installing n crap
<HaRDaWaY> hi!!!
<CKKnight> Cindux: it's "reliable"
<popey> William_Cain, in your home directory there is a directory called .gnome2
<popey> its there
<dseomn> nevyn: I wonder if psh will combine them
<nevyn> CKKnight: it's well designed has a flexible and usable permission system
<William_Cain> How can I turn on some kind of "show hidden files and folders" feature in File Browser?
<dseomn> nevyn: define "usable" please
<nevyn> oh. it has a modern graphics drawing system
<HaRDaWaY> mmm i need sources.list of hoary, there are any web to get it? i have only a few of repositories
<nevyn> dseomn: DACLS are good. really. unix permissions suck and acls on linux are a pain in the ass.
<heliolith> Quickpoll Question: Does anyone here use tkpgp for running PGP on Ubuntu?  If not, what do you use instead?  (Answers inform my decision on which app to install)
<popey> William_Cain, edit --> preferences -->
<HaRDaWaY> and..packages as ettercap, i havent it
<William_Cain> Hurray! The problem is solved.
<dseomn> nevyn: what's wrong with *nix perms?
<William_Cain> Thanks a million, popey.
<DonL> What happened?
<popey> William_Cain, no problem
<popey> he moved the xml config file out of the way
<nevyn> dseomn: they're inflexible.
<tritium> heliolith, I think there's someting called seahorse
<popey> and on that note, time for bed
<dseomn> nevyn: name one thing you can't do with them?
<DonL> I'm off as well
<heliolith> tritium thanks
<nevyn> dseomn: how can I have a group of writers who can create documents editors that can change documents but not create documents and plebs who can't do anything
<tritium> heliolith, sure.  I've never used it, but I know it's a gnome app.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't find the preferences that define the gnome menu in ubunt.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are they?
<BROKEN_LADDER> like i want that "places" "desktop" stuff all in one menu.
<Mhisani> hi I got a  daft question, I want to forward a port to another machine and I already have a NAT. how do i achive that
<heliolith> I'm seeing its summary now in Synaptic.  Says it's a frontend for GnuPG which is a PGP alternative... good I'm sure, unless your contacts use PGP
<tritium> there's also gpgp
<aebcoat> i got a quick question, anyone know how to set up a screesnaver to act like the "My pictures" one in Win XP where it just displays random pictures
<nevyn> dseomn: NT's DACLS are much much better than unix permissions. really
<aToaster> Afternoon guys
<popey> BROKEN_LADDER, on my machine I right click the menu and choose "help" to find out
<dseomn> nevyn: ok, I see how that works, thanks
<aToaster> Anyone try the new ATI drivers for Linux?  know how well they work? with cedega?
<popey> aebcoat, there is a screensaver already that does that.. i can't remember the name
<nevyn> dseomn: don't get me wrong linux rocks but it has deficiencies and ignoring them doesn't make them go away.
<heliolith> tritium, yeah, but I think GPGP is also independent of PGP.... ie. i couldn't use it with my pgp keys, or with anyone else that's using pgp, but would have to get contacts to switch over as well...  I'm going to try tkpgp which claims to be a front end for either
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications
<tritium> heliolith, okay, sorry
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium: i'm not talking about the .desktop files.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i mean..the files that actually define which menus exist.
<nevyn> heliolith: gpg can interoperate with pgp 5
<popey> BROKEN_LADDER, the help explains it
<heliolith> nevyn oh really? do you use it? you think gpgp is better than tkpgp?
<nevyn> heliolith: it supports OpenPGP keys which pgp 5 also supports. but I don't think it supports 3des keys
<mandan> hi I need help configuring dialup on Ubuntu... does anyone know what program I can use?
<aToaster> Anyone use the new ATI drivers?
<nevyn> heliolith: I'm a commandline kinda guy.
<regeya> mandan: I suggest pppconfig, rather than the gnome system tool
<nevyn> heliolith: I have little scripts for doing stuff like signing keys and emailing them back to the owner encrypted and stuff.
<popey> mandan, pppconfig
<regeya> mandan: the gnome system tool is the way of the devil (as well as not working right)
<nevyn> I don't trust gui tools for crypto
<lanerebel> hey all
<heliolith> nevyn: haha, that's cool, I wish I was more of a commandline kindof guy... how do you create "little scripts"?
<dseomn> nevyn: would you trust gpg if it had a ncurses interface?
<mandan> I went to run app and typed in pppconfig... but nothings appearing...
<dseomn> heliolith: you spend hours combing through "info bash"
<popey> mandan, "sudo pppconfig"
<nevyn> dseomn: I know it's irrassional. but I don't trust ggpg or whatever it is.
<mandan> lol thx Im stupid ha
<lanerebel> can anyone help me with an installation problem?
<popey> lanerebel, ask away
<dseomn> nevyn: btw, I agree with you, gui apps are larger (in code size) and easier to find exploits for
<lanerebel> I'm trying to install warty release and the installer is locking up on me once it gets to configuring xserver
<mandan> wats the defaul pass for root? cause I cant login into root?
<nevyn> heliolith: umm lemme find my signing script.
<lanerebel> then when I restart, it locks up after about a minute every time, no matter where I am in the installer
<farruinn> ubhuti rootsudo
<ubhuti> By default the root password is disabled in Ubuntu. Instead use `sudo [command] ' (and your user password). If you haven't already, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nevyn> lanerebel: I had similar problems with bad hardware.
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, sounds like you have a bad cd there
<Br34ch> How can I tweak the time?
<Br34ch> It's kinda . . . wrong
<dseomn> nevyn: it's (theoretically) possible that somebody would make an encrypted file that when decrypted would cause a buf overflow and email your decrypted sec key
<William_Cain> I must say I love the fact that you can just enter the Package Manager and install things you need.
<William_Cain> Just had to say it...
<lanerebel> I'm installing on a laptop...
<popey> Br34ch, date
<Br34ch> Mm?
<Br34ch> Date? o.0
<lanerebel> I disabled acpi, thinking that might be it
<heliolith> nevyn: ok thanks for looking
<nevyn> dseomn: that'd be a neat exploit
<dseomn> Br34ch: man date
<lanerebel> nevyn: what were you installing on?
<Br34ch> I'm a nub, pleas ebe more precise on details
<popey> type "date"
<popey> or "man date" to read the documentation
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, I can't remember when xserver setup takes place. Is your internet connection working during install ?
<dseomn> Br34ch: open a terminal before typing those
<popey> sorry, yeah
<Br34ch> Is there a server that it checks by?
<Br34ch> Or will I have to set it up alone manually?
<William_Cain> I have one last question.
<lanerebel> yeah, I believe so, although this time I said no to the apt-get update thinking I could do it myself once the installation completes (the first time I tried I said yes)
<farruinn> Br34ch: you've tried right-clicking the time applet to change the time?
<popey> Br34ch, it can do.. I think ubuntu does that by default at startup
<William_Cain> I have a SATA harddisk I'd like to use, but it's not detected.
<dseomn> Br34ch: you can use ntpdate e.g "ntpdate -u pool.ntp.org"
<popey> William_Cain, unlucky :D
<tritium> Br34ch, you can also use "/etc/init.d/ntdpate start"
<William_Cain> Yes :(
<nevyn> heliolith: http://pastebin.ca/4653
<Br34ch> I had it set at Central at the installation.. it isn't . . . right. Anyways, I'll try that.. thanks
<William_Cain> Doesn't Ubuntu support SATA harddisks?
<lanerebel> also, by the time I get to X configuration I'm not using the CD anymore...
<dseomn> Br34ch: tun "tzsetup" to change your timezone
<nevyn> dseomn: I do use the mutt integration and storage of passphase tho.
<dseomn> William_Cain: is it on a raid controller?
<nevyn> heliolith: there's my signing script.
<HrdwrBoB> William_Cain: simple answer is yes
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, You could try doing a custom install which will do a basic install. Then download the desktop environment (Gnome and Xserver) from the Ubuntu repositories.
<aToaster> I know some of you guys have to have ATI cards, lol =).  Can anyone tell me how the new drivers are with Cedega?
<lanerebel> LinuxJones: how do I start that?
<William_Cain> Yes, it is.
<William_Cain> I have this integrated controller on my Asus A7V8X motherboard.
<William_Cain> It works like a charm in Windows XP, but not in Ubuntu.
<dseomn> William_Cain: that's not good, many semi-hardware raid cards aren't supported
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, when you begin installation you type custom @ the prompt
<lanerebel> starting, thanks... hopefully this will help
<Cindux> who helped me with the background command
<Cindux> ?
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, after the base system is installed apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<heliolith> nevyn: you can decline to answer this if i'm too far behind you on the learning curve, but um, how do I make a script work?  Save it as a txt file then call it up in terminal window or something?  Where would I store the key if I used this?  thanks for sharing the script btw, I'll save it for when I can use it
<William_Cain> Uhm, ok, but how could I add support for it? I've read about kernel patches, but I don't know how to enter the source files of my system and recompile...
<Cindux> "sudo mv /home/desktop/Image.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds"
<Cindux> correct ?
<dseomn> Cindux: that will move the image
<Cindux> k just checkin
<lanerebel> will do, thanks linuxjones
<nevyn> heliolith: it's probably not terribly useful to you..
<Cindux> and cp = copy
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, but it sounds like you have a hardware problem in your machine if it is locking up after 5 mins :(
<nevyn> you save it as a txt file and then make it executable.
<dseomn> Cindux: yeah
<Cindux> :P
<Cindux> excellento
<Cindux> k thanks gonna go move image
<heliolith> nevyn: by changing the extension to what?
<dseomn> heliolith: the extension doesn't matter
<nevyn> but. it assumes some stuff about my setup. in particular that you're using the mail client "mutt" which you're almost certainly not.
<lanerebel> linuxjones, the livecd works fine, and it runs for the most part... if this doesn't work, I'll try playing around with some of the startup parameters, maybe if I disable pci and usb detection that'll help...:-/
<nevyn> heliolith: by changing permissions. not extensions
<heliolith> ahh lmao i'm clueless... is mutt like pine?  I understand chmod at least
<dseomn> heliolith: not really, mutt is better
<William_Cain> A funny question: Can I access my files from Windows XP in any way?
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, ok GL
<nevyn> heliolith: mutt is a text based mail reader but it's far more featurefull than pine
<dseomn> William_Cain: there are projects for ext2 support in windows, but they aren't near perfect yet
<tritium> William_Cain, read-only ntfs is fairly safe.
<LinuxJones> William_Cain, yeah
<William_Cain> I mean the other way.
<aToaster> Can I install RPM's to Ubuntu?
<tritium> William_Cain, my bad
<lanerebel> linuxjones: thanks, we'll see what happens, I might be asking again soon;)
<dseomn> aToaster: if necessary, you can use alien
<William_Cain> If I'm in Windows XP and want to listen to my newly downloaded songs.
<nevyn> aToaster: you CAN.. but it's a really bad idea except for certain non-free software.
<LinuxJones> William_Cain, >> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<LinuxJones> lanerebel, sure :D
<aToaster> I'm trying to install the new ATI drivers, but it seems it only comes in a RPM
<heliolith> nevyn: so you use mutt with a smtp/pop mail server?
<tritium> aToaster, fglrx is available.  Don't use the RPM
<nevyn> heliolith: no I read mail on my mail server but you can use it with a pop server if you want.
<__aprendiz__> hi. I'm reinstalling the system
<nevyn> heliolith: I'd rather use something like fetchmail and a local mta tho
<aToaster> tritium, The repository shows the older version of it
<__aprendiz__> need to know how to set up firefox 1.0.
<heliolith> nevyn: if you'd rather use fetchmail why do you use mutt?
<dseomn> __aprendiz__: it doesn't really need to be "set up" unless you're the maint
<tritium> aToaster, oh
<dseomn> heliolith: fetchmail and mutt can work together
<nevyn> heliolith: fetchmail as you might not be able to tell from the obtuse name.. fetches mail. it doesn't let you view it or read it or anything else..
<__aprendiz__> ubuntu does not work perfectly out of the box in my system
<nevyn> it just... fetches mail.
<aToaster> Want to try to get the new ATI drivers working to try out Cedega, have been holding back because I heard the old ones didn't work with something (either the 2.6 kernel or something) but the new drivers only seem to be in RPM form
<__aprendiz__> for example 60 refresh rate is a very bad thing I actually need to set up.
<dseomn> aToaster: install it with alien (like I said before)
<nevyn> heliolith: my mail is actually delivered locally on the system.
<dseomn> __aprendiz__: that has nothing to do with firefox
<aToaster> dseomn, alright, will try
<heliolith> nevyn & dseomn: reading mutt.org and catb.org/~esb/fetchmail to understand more!
<tritium> aToaster, good luck.  using alien is rarely the recommended approach
<__aprendiz__> I need to install firefox, turn it to my native language, install openoffice in my language, set up X to work correctly, install media players that work correctly, and a lot of other little things. I call that a set up; DO you have any problem with that?
<LinuxJones> heh
* regeya wonders what tritium's suggestion would be, or if tritium will leave it at that
<dseomn> __aprendiz__: no, you just asked how to set up ff though, for that you need to install mozilla-firefox-locale-<language-code>
<Kakalto> what's a good irc client, except irssi, xchat, the GAIM one and chatzilla?
<Cindux> you just named most of them
* regeya guesses tritium didn't have any idea
<dseomn> Kakalto: telnet?
<__aprendiz__> yes, but not here. For some reason my language pack is not (is not showed here), in the repositories.
<tritium> regeya, what's' your problem?
<LinuxJones> Kakalto, some people like bitchx
<Kakalto> bitchx....
<Kakalto> *googles*
<dseomn> __aprendiz__: what language?
<nevyn> heliolith: mail is one of the most complicated things about system administration in my experience
<__aprendiz__> so it's a quest to get firefox to run here every time (I did it twice)
<__aprendiz__> brazilian portuguese.
<__aprendiz__> should be -br
<Cindux> if you can't find one you like maybe a java based client would be better?
<Cindux> they usually look better anyways
<nevyn> it's deceptivly simple there's just these whole piles of gotcha's
<__aprendiz__> last time I got the package from debian repositories, downloaded it and installed it with dpkg
<regeya> oh, c'mon, when you tell someone 'using alien is rarely the recommended approach', you need to back it up with what you consider to be THE RIGHT THING TO DO.
<tritium> regeya, excuse me for stepping away for 30 seconds
<regeya> if you don't, you're just being an ass.
<tritium> regeya, No, using alien to install rmps is, in fact, not recommended
<__aprendiz__> and before that I needed to get firefox1.0 from some repositorie I don't remember right now.
<heliolith> nevyn: well, i'm bookmarking mutt & fetchmail for a bit  futher along my linux education.
<tritium> regeya, and I already suggested he use the .debs
<heliolith> _aprendiz_ I just went to mozilla.org and downloaded firefox 1.0 to a directory in my /home/ folder
<Cindux> http://www.ircreviews.org/clients/cgi--irc.html
<dseomn> heliolith: neither of those have much of anything to do with linux
<regeya> okeydoke.../me scrolls back.
<heliolith> dseomn: nor with unix?
<regeya> I see the problem, or the supposed problem.
<regeya> eh.
<dseomn> heliolith: only with posix, pthreads, and *nix fhs
* regeya gives a goofy look then runs off for more coffee :-}
<regeya> sorry tritium
<heliolith> dseomn: ok, lol that just went completely over my head
<Cindux> Anyone know if a VIA C3 processor will work with Ubuntu ?
<dseomn> heliolith: I'll try to explain
<tritium> regeya, it's okay.  peace
<regeya> Linux leto 2.6.8.1-4-386 #1 Fri Jan 14 11:19:34 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<regeya> whoops
<regeya> thta didn't list processor type!
* regeya is using a VIA C3, Cindux
<heliolith> dseomn: This is my first week on ubuntu, after being a fairly good, but never compsci educated windows user. by way of background
<__aprendiz__> I want to be usable for all users
<dseomn> heliolith: posix: they need certain C functions to compile/run; pthreads: they need certain multi-threading capabilities; *nix fhs: they won't work with C:\ or :My Disk:
<__aprendiz__> I talk to you latter.
<__aprendiz__> nered to do something. Have dinner.
<regeya> never trust a Linux distribution that can't run on *all* i686-type systems, Cindux ;-)  It will work fine.
<Cindux> hm thanky you :P
<Cindux> im excited bout it
<Cindux> cheap cheap
<Cindux> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=11433&vpn=IQ3601A%20&manufacture=SOLTEK
<Cindux> my friends brother bought the same one and its surprisingly fast
<dseomn> Cindux: I started using GNU/Linux b/c of the price, I still use it b/c I love it
<dseomn> regeya: what about yellow dog?
<regeya> Cindux: I've noticed the same thing. :-D  If you're not needing to do massive number-crunching, a VIA C3 is still more computer than you need. ;-)
<regeya> dseomn, o_O
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> I'm only going to do simple web design / surf the net
<Cindux> and of course occasional IRC
<Cindux> anyway thanks
<dseomn> regeya: it only runs on ppc (I think o_O means confused)
<regeya> dseomn, never had the pleasure of running linux on ppc *shrug*
<regeya> C3 != G3
<dseomn> regeya: I know, it's just that you said not to trust a distro that doesn't run on all i686, and I trust yello dog
<regeya> heh
<nevyn> C3 is via's 686 chip
<|rufius|> anyone had problems using enigmail with thunderbird on Warty? It keeps telling me that the enigmail service isn't started. Googling hasn't helped much.
<nevyn> fanless.. nice.
<nevyn> small.
<Cindux> :O
<regeya> dseomn, I think it's your turn to be confused...tangled in the vagaries of english...sorry
<Cindux> no fan ?
<nevyn> Cindux: 500mhz no fan.
<Cindux> its 1.0ghz ?
<nevyn> 12volt brick powersupply
<regeya> dseomn, I'm referring to some x86 distributions that wouldn't run on C3s because of CMOV
<nevyn> Cindux: I think the 1gig still needs a fan
<Cindux> damnt
<Cindux> im onfused s hell
<Cindux> are you talking about the one i sent you ?
<Cindux> the link *
<Cindux> or your own /
<aToaster> how do I get dpkg to overwrite older files?  I'm trying "sudo dpkg -i fgrlx*.deb" and stops because it can't override a file
<dseomn> aToaster: same or different package name?
<Pluk> aToaster, with sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite *.deb
<Pluk> also in man dpkg
<dseomn> Pluk: that could cause a lot of problems, aToaster should be careful with that
<|QuaD-_>  /join #c
<|QuaD-_> blah
<mandan_> hi I just set up pppconfig... how do I use it to connect to the internet?
<Pluk> dseomn, sure just not with the fglrx package
<mandan_> and I do hope I set it up correctly cause I have a winmodem and if it doesnt work Ill be forced to use Windows :(
<aToaster> Has anyone installed the new ATI drivers?  I know I've asked this a bunch already, not trying to be annoying =/
<tritium> aToaster, the .deb you're trying to install is new?  or are you reinstalling the same version you have?
<Pluk> also with some common sense you should feel that a force thingy might be something to be carefull with :)
<Pluk> but with fglrx you can do it with no harm
<mandan_> I just set up pppconfig... how do I use it to connect to the internet? plz help
<tritium> aToaster, you could use "apt-get install --reinstall <package.deb." if you're just trying to reinstall
<aToaster> tritium, trying to install the new ATI drivers, which came as a RPM, so I used alien, now it's a deb package
<tritium> aToaster, okay
* Pluk is running the new ati driver btw
<aToaster> Pluk, can you tell me how you installed it?
<Pluk> installed the deb with --force-overwrite
<Pluk> ah wait
<Pluk> that was the old way
<Pluk> lol
<lifeless> hmm, latest kernel + acpi has broken my fn-sleep button :p
<edgarin> Hello What is the program to explorer the network with samba?
<Pluk> i just onstalled the fglrx-driver package from ubuntu itself
<aToaster> ahhh, wait! My mistake!  The new drivers are in the repository, its labeled as fglrx-4-3-0
<lifeless> off to lunch, but if thats a known thing, will be reading scroll back
<tritium> aToaster, I thought so ;)
<aToaster> Pluk, I believe the fglrx-driver is the older driver
<Pluk> had to do it the old way when ati didnt support 2.6.10 yet
<aToaster> tritium, thanks for your help though
<tritium> sure
<Pluk> i use xorg-driver-fglrx cuz im running X.org
<Pluk> dumped it already though cus it doesnt support sleep mode
<HaRDaWaY> yes, i use xorg-driver-fglrx and run nice with x.org
<HaRDaWaY> (i am in hoary)
<HaRDaWaY> with kernel 2.6.10-2
<Pluk> use sleep a lot because im on a laptop
<Pluk> hopefully they will implement proper acpi someday in the fglrx driver
<daniels> ha ha ha ha
<Pluk> :)
<Pluk> prolly not
<Pluk> well maybe when im dead
<Pluk> --;
<Pluk> the X.org ati driver also supports DynamicClocks, gputhrottling... gives me another 20-30 minutes on my battery
<Pluk> fglrx doesnt do that too
<Pluk> well enough ranting :)
<Pluk> its good they supper xorg now:)
<Pluk> support*
<Pluk> hmm nice
<mindphasr> any equalizer for any mp3 players other than xmms and amarok?
<Pluk> just heard some gossip that there are fglrx acpi-devel drivers floating around which might support hardware opengl and S3
<Pluk> not public yet though
<geesus-work> I love it when I join an IRC chan for the first time and the topic looks like it can answer my questions :)
<tritium> geesus-work, :)
<billytwowilly> is there any place to view proposed package additions to ubuntu? ie. How would I find out if anyone is working on packaging gnomebaker and network manager
<robertj> whcih question did it answer ;)
<DAC1138> has anyone in here built a custom kernel with ubuntu?
<tritium> billytwowilly, network manager is already packaged by someone
<Pluk> DAC1138, i did
<billytwowilly> tritium, It's not in hoary.. atleast I didn't see it when I searched it;)
<DAC1138> Pluk, how did you do it? so far both of the ones ive built havent booted
<robertj> DAC: why you rebuildin'
<Pluk> only with the kernel-sources from www.kernel.org though
<tritium> billytwowilly, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkManager
<DAC1138> Pluk, i used a good config setting, i built it right, its something inside ubuntu not letting it boot
<crypticreign> i upgraded to hoary, now X wont start (Nvidia)
<tritium> billytwowilly, right, not in hoary, but in Thom's personal repository
<Pluk> DAC1138, you updated grub?
<DAC1138> robertj, because i want some custom settings
<robertj> DAC: for what?
<DAC1138> Pluk, i updated the menu, yeah. ive built kernels before
<DAC1138> robertj, i have my reasons, its a long story
<billytwowilly> tritium, nifty, thanks
<Pluk> whats the error msg?
<tritium> billytwowilly, sure ;)
<billytwowilly> tritium, any idea when it will be in the actual distro though?
<robertj> DAC: did you start with the default kernel source package nad use dpkg-buildpackage
<tritium> billytwowilly, that I don't know.
<robertj> err default ubuntu srcs rather
<Pluk> just a kernel-panic?
<tritium> crypticreign, are you running x.org for the first time?
<ajmitch> DAC1138: initrd missing?
<DAC1138> i downloaded the default kernel source for ubuntu, thats it, i didnt do the dpkg-buildpackage thing
<jesuel> man dsl is getting cheap
<jesuel> 22 bucks a month :)
<DAC1138> Pluk, yeah, it was a kernel panic
<DAC1138> Pluk, it was able to mount the root fs because i had reiserfs built-in
<DAC1138> ajmitch, no, not a missing initrd
<robertj> dac: ok, try it with dpkg-buildpackage
<DAC1138> what will that do?
<tritium> billytwowilly, considering that Thom is a canonical employee, chances may be good
<Pluk> i always built the oldfashioned way
<crypticreign> tritium: yes
<DAC1138> what will dpkg-buildpackage do?
<robertj> DAC: it builds the kernel and packages it as a .deb that can be installed with dpkg -i
<billytwowilly> tritium, they should be good, it looks like an awesome hunk of software;)
<robertj> it will also work off of Ubuntu's source mods
<tritium> crypticreign, is it using "nvidia" or "nv" driver right now?
* billytwowilly wonders how canonical stays in business sending out free cds all over the place.
<crypticreign> tritium: nvidia
<DAC1138> hmmm. why would i want to do that?
<robertj> they are applied to the vanilla sources during the build
<nevyn> hrm
<DAC1138> i already have a kernel built and everything, i just need to get it to boot, but something inside ubuntu wont let it
<robertj> you can supply your patches, your config and work with ubuntus config and build packages and that way if you go to install something that will break because of your custom kernel it will tell you
<robertj> did you use --initrd?
<DAC1138> whats "--initrd" ?
<robertj> magic
<DAC1138> whenever i build a custom kernel before, i never made a new initrd, and they all worked perfectly
<robertj> it's just the first thing I would try
<Pluk> if you want to use initrd youre supposed to make a new initrd everytime you make a new kernel
<robertj> dpkg-buildpackage does it automagically
<tritium> crypticreign, do your nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common versions match?
<DAC1138> i dont even know how to make an initrd, and the manpages dont tell me anything useful
<robertj> it's much better to use dpkg-buildpackage though
<crypticreign> tritium: what dpkg parameter is that to check?
<robertj> it will make your life much easier during upgrades
<tritium> crypticreign, you can use "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<tritium> robertj, what about kernel-package?
<robertj> you will go to install a new program which will need an updated hal and it will say "I need a new kernel" and instead of download the latest kernel and isntalling it it will tell you
<robertj> tritium: that's invoked by the buildpackage AFAIK
<tritium> robertj, oh, I thought it was the other way around
<tritium> but I defer to you on that
<crypticreign> tritium: nvidia-glx 1.0.6629-0ubuntu, nvidia-kernel-common 1.0.6629+1
<tritium> crypticreign, okay.  were you using nvidia on Warty?
<crypticreign> yes
<tritium> did you run nvidia-glx-config?
<robertj> well the autobuilders build the kernel with dpkg-buildpackage so, it's got to work
<crypticreign> tritium: nviaida-glx-config enable.. then reboot?
<tritium> robertj, good point
<DAC1138> thats BS, i shouldnt need that dpkg shit to build a custom kernel....
<Buuyo^> DAC1138 why not?
<DAC1138> ive built kernels on tons of distros, and this is the only one ive had a problem with
<robertj> DAC: use --initrd
<Pluk> DAC1138, you dont need it but i might be handy
<Buuyo^> You want EVERYTHING to be handled the package system, don't you?
<Buuyo^> It's dumb otherwise.
<socomm> DAC1138: You don't need dpkg to build a custom kernel.
<DAC1138> robertj maybe if i could figure out how to use --initrd, i would
<tritium> crypticreign, that might work.  Only other thing I can think of is to make sure you have restricted-modules that match your kernel
<robertj> make-kpkg --initrd I believe
<crypticreign> tritium: it doesnt work :/
<tritium> that was fast.
<tritium> see my last message.
<Buuyo^> mmm massage
<robertj> but realize BYO kernel is passe
<Pluk> unless you want to test kernels
<Buuyo^> passe is so complex for us 14 year olds.
<Buuyo^> Small words please. :)
<Pluk> bugtest
<robertj> Pluk: they don't package those?
<socomm> Yes cus prebuilt kernels are 1337.
<socomm> :^/
<DAC1138> robertj "make-kpkg --initrd" ?
<robertj> I think, I haven't built one in a while
<DAC1138> robertj or "make-dpkg --initrd" ?
<tritium> make-kpkg
<DAC1138> "make-kpkg: command not found"
<tritium> crypticreign, do your restricted-modules match your kernel?
<lanerebel> linuxjones: installation is complete, but it only works in recovery mode and I have to manually start x windows...
<socomm> DAC1138: Just build your kernel like you usually would and cp bzImage and System.map to /boot edit your /boot/menu.lst to include an entry for your new kernel.
<robertj> apt-get intall kernel-package
<crypticreign> tritium: what is restricted-modules?
<lanerebel> linuxjones: in regular mode it still locks up
<DAC1138> socomm, did that, and it wont boot. has a kernel panic
<tritium> socomm, that's not the recommended way
<socomm> tritium: Works for me.
<tritium> crypticreign, it contains the nvidia kernel module
<Pluk> and if you dont want to use initrd make sure your fs and your HD controller/chipset is statically
<crypticreign> tritium: is that a package?
<tritium> socomm, works, but is not recommended.  Your kernel is not managed by the package management system
<DAC1138> tritium, same here, always worked for me
<socomm> DAC1138: What's the error you get, you may want to disable the kernel automounter.
<tritium> DAC1138, sure, it works.  That's not the point.
<DAC1138> socomm, cant remember, it was long and complex. said it cant load a bunch of stuff
<robertj> Pluk: or better yet, start with the stock config and change only what you need
<tritium> crypticreign, yes
<Pluk> indeed robertj actually thats what i wanted to say :)
<tritium> crypticreign, "dpkg -l | grep linux" and look for linux-restricted-modules
<socomm> tritium: Yeah ...... but it's not like I really expected it to be supported.
<crypticreign> tritium: yes i do
<socomm> DAC1138: I get alot of "FATAL:" warnings but nothing serious. Try disabling stuff in your /etc/init.d
<tritium> crypticreign, "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<socomm> DAC1138: Of course only do this if you got an idea of what you're doing.
<DAC1138> socomm, this isnt a FATAL error, this is a kernel panic. not even 5 seconds into the boot process and it panics
<tritium> crypticreign, is "nvidia" listed in /etc/modules?
<crypticreign> tritium: yes, the nvidia module is loaded
<crypticreign> tritium: yes it is listed
<tritium> crypticreign, it should be working.  Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<socomm> DAC1138: I've got that before. Can't really help you unless you wrote down the error though.
<DAC1138> ill reboot and get it
<socomm> DAC1138: Okay.
<lanerebel> hey, can anyone tell me what the difference is between regular and recovery modes?
<ThreeShot> Can I say something to the developers of Ubuntu or are they here ATM?
<socomm> recovery mode is single user mode, regular mode is multiple user mode.
<jdz_> hi!  I have an odd display resolution issue.  When GDM comes up, it is 800x600, as it should be.  However, when I log in, it lowers itself to 640x480.  I can change it back up to 800x600 through gnome-display-properties.  Any ideas why it lowers itself to 640x480 apon logging in?  I'm running Hoary.
<tritium> lanerebel, recovery mode is single-user mode, when root needs to fix stuff
<lanerebel> so, would it be bad to always use recovery mode?  my installation doesn't work in regular...
<tritium> you won't get X in single-user mode
<tritium> and it's not multi-user
<lanerebel> it actually works, I just have to reset the path variable
<socomm> lanerebel: Security wise it's not adviceable.
<smogger911> can someone tell me how to install gnome mud
<tritium> lanerebel, what happens when you boot into "normal" mode?
<lanerebel> hmm...
<ThreeShot> well I'll say what I wanted to say and hope the devs hear me.  Thank You for the best linux distro I've ever tried...and I've tried about 50 of them.
<socomm> lanerebel: That be like running Win98.
<smogger911> xan someone help me install gnome mud
<crypticreign> tritium: i disabled dri and now it works
<socomm> ThreeShot: Try the ubuntu-dev mailing list.
<ThreeShot> k, thanks.  will do.
<tritium> crypticreign, did you find the error in the logs?
<lanerebel> tritium: it locks up as soon as it starts gdm, although it's not just due to gdm, because when I did a custom install and booted into regular mode, it locked up after attempting to configure x windows
<tritium> lanerebel, what video card?
<socomm> lanerebel: X works in single user mode?
<Br34ch> Uhm, my . . . "sound" isn't working . . . any hints on what I should begin to do?
<socomm> Br34ch: Scream and shout.
<crypticreign> tritium: yes.. __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extenstions/libdri.a is unresolved
<Br34ch> I'm already doing that. What now?
<tritium> crypticreign, I'm glad you found it :)
<DAC1138> got the error
<crypticreign> tritium: me too, thank you
<tritium> sure thing
<tux> anyone use the 'terminal server client' under Applications>Internet ?
<socomm> DAC1138: Just paste it from your piece of paper to the screen. :^)
<tritium> tux, yeah, I do
<lanerebel> tritium: Intel i830... isn't that one that 2.6 has problems with?
<tux> how does one enable the ICA protocol thats not applicable ?
<tritium> lanerebel, I'm not sure about that.
<DAC1138> first, it lists a bunch of different modules, with the error "module xxxx does not exist in /proc/modules"
<lanerebel> socomm: yeah, just sudo export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/bin/X11R6/bin
<DAC1138> then "pivot_root: no such file or directory"
<lanerebel> tritium: it's a thinkpad, IBM laptop...
<DAC1138> then "/sbin/init: 429: cannot open /dev/console: no such file
<lanerebel> socomm: actually, take out the sudo;)
<smogger911> does anyone know anything about how to get gnome apps
<DAC1138> "kernel panic: attempted to kill init!"
<DAC1138> end error message
<ThreeShot> lanerebel, no, I have a computer, an old 733MHz P3, with the i810 graphics, and it's the same code as the i830 if I'm not mistaken.  and I have no issues with it.
<Pluk> DAC1138, sure you installed the kernel modules?
<socomm> DAC1138: Did you enable TMPFS?
<crypticreign> tritium: had to diable glx too
<crypticreign> *disable
<DAC1138> Pluk, 110% sure
<tritium> tux, good question
<smogger911> can someone tell me how to install gnome
<tritium> crypticreign, yeah, you sure do
<Pluk> 110% is good :)
<socomm> DAC1138: "make modules && make modules_install"?
<DAC1138> socomm, i used the default ubuntu kernel config as my starting "template" to configure my kernel, so im sure it is enabled
<DAC1138> socomm, yeah, did that
<smogger911> how do u get the list of website that it can update from
<lanerebel> ThreeShot: I'm using an old HP Pavilion right now (PIII 1GHz) with i810 and I couldn't get X to run until I put in an even older VooDoo 3 card
<tritium> tux, I don't know the answer to that
<smogger911> through the terminal
<neighborlee> I only have one kernel thats booting atm which is 2.6.10..all other ones complain about wrong versions of nvidia kernel module vs x module ( one says its 6111 yet other one is 6629..which is damm odd consdiering I'm positive 6629 is installed) ?????
<socomm> neighborlee: You'll have to reinstall the nvidia drivers for new kernels.
<tritium> smogger911, "apt-cache search program-name" to search for the program you want
<tux> tritium, ok
<ThreeShot> lanerebel, all I know is what i've done myself.  neither 2.4 series nor 2.6 series has trouble with an i810 chipset.  I know because when I used fedora I started with the 2.4 kernel then upgraded to 2.6 and neither had issues.
<DAC1138> so im taking it the error message i provided doesnt give any clues as to why ubuntu screwed the thing up?
<neighborlee> socomm, no im saying the'new' kernel ie: 2.6.10 boots fine..my old one refuses to as it finds two differtent versions of nvidia packages
<socomm> DAC1138: If I had to guess I'd say somethings up with your /dev fs
<tritium> neighborlee, just make sure you have linux-restricted-modules to match your kernel whenever you upgrade your kernel
<Pluk> DAC1138, do you have your chipset statically?
<lanerebel> ThreeShot: hmm... oh well... not important now;)... I just wish I could figure out how to get Ubuntu to work right on my laptop
<DAC1138> Pluk, CPU chipset?
<socomm> DAC1138: The kernel can't find /dev/console so something is screwy in the way your dev file system is mapped out.
<Pluk> northbridge
<Pluk> possibly it cant acces the HD cuz it doesnt know how to
<tritium> neighborlee, you probably don't have restricted-modules installed for the older kernels.  did you just start using the nvidia drivers with 2.6.10?
<DAC1138> could it be the system.map?
<DAC1138> i didnt copy the system.map to /boot
<socomm> DAC1138: Try that.
<Pluk> that could be it also :)
<neighborlee> tritium, nope
<DAC1138> just cp system.map /boot?
<socomm> DAC1138: Yah.
<neighborlee> tritium, I used them with 2.6.8.1-2-386 as well
<DAC1138> brb
<tritium> neighborlee, you don't have to reinstall nvidia drivers all the time
<neighborlee> tritium,accordoing to apt I have both 2.6.8.1-3-686 and its appropraite LRM installed..yet startx fails with that kernel ;(
<Pluk> eeuh
<socomm> neighborlee: I always install nvidia by hand the deb's are too screwy for my liking.
<Pluk> shouldnt it be cp System/map /boot/System.map-2.6.xxx
<socomm> s/nvidia/nvidia video drivers
<tritium> the .debs always work perfectly for me
<neighborlee> tritium, I have 6629 but i'm getting some odd cpu spikes that I suspect maybe caused by 2.6.10 kernel..so I wanted to go back to older one for a bit and see...but startx refuses due to nvidia issuwes
<tritium> neighborlee, what did /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<luislx> hello, does anyone knows why i can't power off my laptop? always reboot
<neighborlee> socomm, i've tried that too but I had trouble earlier..I could try again I suppose shrug
<socomm> neighborlee: Well if it didn't work once ....
<neighborlee> socomm, yeah I know but ..at this point what else remains ;(
<neighborlee> tritium, ill check
<socomm> neighborlee: Okay.
<tritium> neighborlee, check your logs.  Using the .debs should be painless
<grepper> if I use grub from hoary on warty, should I be able to have a boot splash ?
<tritium> grepper, yes
<grepper> I tried following this guys suggestions and it didn't work
<grepper> http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/
<tritium> grepper, did you update-grub after you placed your image?
<socomm> grepper: warty's grub can do splash.
<grepper> hm
<tritium> grepper, update-grub will tell you if it found the splash image
<grepper> I just got a mesh behind which I could still see the messages
<socomm> grepper: Check ubuntu's wiki, there's a walkthrough there.
<grepper> yeah, read it
* grepper thinks it was the one you are talking about
<DAC1138> copying system.map didnt work
<socomm> DAC1138: Success!
<luislx> hello, does anyone knows why i can't power off my laptop? always reboot
<socomm> DAC1138: Doh!
<LinuxJones> night all
<socomm> luislx: No.
<Pluk> DAC1138, shouldnt it be cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.xxx
<neighborlee> tritium, no errors exist in that log file
<CLucas916> does anyone know why when i try to compile a program...when i run the configure script it says cpp:fails sanity check
<scoon> anyone have any idea where i could find a dual amd barton core mobo ?
<socomm> Pluk: `cp System.map arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot' works fine for me.
<tritium> grepper, did you make sure that it's a 14-color XPM that is gzipped
<neighborlee> tritium, anyway i'm still using warty ie: xfree86
<socomm> CLucas916: Do you have c++ installed?
<DAC1138> any other ideas before i reboot and try this one last thing?
<tritium> neighborlee, so you checked the appropriate log file, I presume?
<socomm> DAC1138: I'd double check if you got tmpfs installed.
<CLucas916> socomm, what would the pakage be called in apt?
<tritium> neighborlee, 2.6.10 isn't in Warty
<DAC1138> where would i find that at?
<socomm> DAC1138: That's just me though I'm super redundant.
<DAC1138> the tmpfs?
<jesuel> exit
<luislx> can anyone help me? i'm having troubles with my laptop. when i want to power off, just reboots.
<neighborlee> tritium, yes of course <MG>
<socomm> DAC1138: Under File system support, it should be the psuedo file systems
<socomm> CLucas916: Use synaptic if you got X gong otherwise try installing libstdc++
<Pluk> brb lets see if 2.6.11-rc2 works
<tritium> neighborlee, so how did you install restricted-modules for a kernel that's not in Warty?
<neighborlee> tritium, yeah I wanted to try newest nvidia so I just used hoary momentarily ...is this causing problems meaning its not written for xfree86 ?
<socomm> s/gong/going
<jdub> neighborlee: don't mix repos!
<tritium> neighborlee, hoary uses Xorg
<neighborlee> yes i know
<DAC1138> i dont see anything with tmpfs in psuedo
<tritium> neighborlee, did you dist-upgrade?
<DAC1138> turn off automounter support?
<neighborlee> I was having problems with a game and had hoped to try new nvidia without going to extreme of upgrading entire system to hoary
<neighborlee> tritium, no
<socomm> DAC1138: I do, though dunno if that'll help your case.
<tritium> neighborlee, I wish you had told me this earlier...
<neighborlee> tritium, I jus changed sources and upgraded nvidia ;-)
<neighborlee> tritium, alas I did not know 2.6.10 was only in hoary but....anyway
<socomm> DAC1138: It's under Virtual Memory file system.
<CLucas916> socomm, i installed it but it didnt help
<CLucas916> same error
<DAC1138> yeah, it was checked by default
<socomm> DAC1138: File System -> Psuedo filesystems -> Virtual Memory File System -> tmpfs
<hacim> whenever I play a movie on my thinkpad x40, the video is all washed out, like the contrast is too high or something.... same movie on a desktop system looks normal
<tritium> neighborlee, as jdub says, don't mix repos
<socomm> DAC1138: Oh all right.
<tritium> neighborlee, I don't know what state your system is in.  It's hard to help you in that case.
<socomm> CLucas916: Type "c++" in a console what's the output you get?
<Cindux> sudo mv /home/desktop/bg1.jpg /usr/shared/backgrounds
<Cindux> damnt
<CLucas916> socomm, command not found
<DAC1138> could it possibly the ubuntu kernel? should i try a vanilla kernel?
<neighborlee> tritium, as I say all I did was upgrade nvidia from hoary to avoid having to get entire upgrade 'to' hoary...somone here suggested I do it and well I took advise thinking it would be okay....sigh live andlearn I suppoose
<socomm> CLucas916: Yeah you don't have a C++ compiler installed.
<DAC1138> i dont know, ill reboot and try this, brb
<CLucas916> k
<CLucas916> what do i install
<socomm> DAC1138: Yes http://www.kernel.org
<Cindux> does Ubuntu come with any programming tools ?
<tritium> neighborlee, which package did you upgrade?
<neighborlee> tritium, I blame no one I mean...stuff happens..I will try to reverse
<Cindux> i need to dl a compiler to
<tritium> Cindux, tons!
<neighborlee> tritium, nvidia-glx
<Cindux> ?
<grepper> tritium: I just got the one off the site: http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/
<Cindux> I went through the menus and saw nothing ?
<socomm> CLucas916: apt-get install cpp
<grepper> ubuntu_dance.xpm.gz
<Cindux> except for the text editor that highlights C++ syntax
<neighborlee> tritium, and it gave me 2.6.10 during that...plus it made my menu.lst really odd and the older kernel ( defauilt installed with ubuntu) 2.6.8 no longer will boot
<tritium> grepper, okay.  What did update-grub report?
<CLucas916> socomm, its installed
<grepper> no splash image found
<socomm> Cindux: No, no dev tools by default.
<Cindux> oh
<grepper>  /boot is a seperate partition, not sure I"m using the correct syntax
<Cindux> Well what would I need besides a compiler?
<socomm> CLucas916: Try the command g++.
<tritium> grepper, where did you put it?
<socomm> Cindux: The auto tools.
<CLucas916> socomm, not found
<jdub> Cindux: install build-essential
<socomm> Cindux: You know autoconf, automake, aclocal, etc ....
<grepper> tritium: /boot/images/
<grepper> er
<grepper> /boot/grub/images
<socomm> CLucas916: Doesn't seem like you got the c++ compiler installed.
<Cindux> ah
<Cindux> ok thanks
<DAC1138> nope :-(
<DAC1138> wtf is up with ubuntu?
<socomm> DAC1138: Use a vanilla kernel, http://www.kernel.org.
<tritium> grepper, do you have something like "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/images/splash.xpm.gz"?
<tritium> in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<socomm> I don't even bother with the stock kernels.
<grepper> if boot is a seperate partition (hda3) , should it be:    splashimage (hd0,2)/grub/images/ubuntu_dance.xpm.gz  ?
<tritium> yes
<grepper> didn't work :)
<tritium> with an "="
<socomm> CLucas916: Actuall cpp is the C Preprocessor.
<grepper> ah
<jdub> DAC1138: what do you need to build your own kernel for?
<grepper> didn't say that on the site
<smogger911> can someone help me install gnome mud
<socomm> CLucas916: try the build-essentials.
<tritium> smogger911, what is mud?
<DAC1138> jdub, because i do, that should be reason enough
<smogger911> it a program to play telenet games
<Cindux> can anyone tell me what sudo actually means ?
<DAC1138> jdub, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/18/2004/02/3/118311
<tritium> smogger911, did you search for it like I showed you?
<smogger911> what
<tritium> smogger911, "apt-cache search mud | grep gnome"
<smogger911> i had it but then i had to reinatall the whole system b/c i installed to many unneccesary things
<jdub> DAC1138: there are a lot of stupid reasons for building kernels. :)
<tritium> smogger911, that command will reveal that "gnome-mud" is available
<socomm> DAC1138: My i81* didn't work with Ubuntu, I switched to FreeBSD and it worked like a charm.
<socomm> DAC1138: Have you tried upgrading or downgrading your Bios?
<socomm> s/Bios/BIOS
<DAC1138> cant, its a laptop.
<socomm> DAC1138: Dell?
<jdub> daniels: ping
<Cindux> so the other day im walking down  the street
<Cindux> and one guy says, what does "sudo" mwan
<Cindux> mean*
<tritium> smogger911, did you get my messages?
<DAC1138> gateway
<DAC1138> its *ALL* in that link
<socomm> Cindux: Run `man sudo' in a terminal.
<smogger911> i doesnt do anything
<DAC1138> all, my research links, my software links, driver links, its a blog basically
<Cindux> bah im on my windows machine right now
<tritium> smogger911, yes it does
<jdub> no probs with my i855 display here
<Cindux> converting a bunch of mp3s to ogg
<Cindux> i'll do it later
<Cindux> thanks
<smogger911> max@ubuntu:~ $ apt-cache search mud | grep gnome
<socomm> DAC1138: All right, I had a Dell with that problem I had to downgrade the BIOS and switch to a FreeBSD.
<smogger911> nothing happened
<grepper> ok, I gunzipped it to take a look:  $ identify ubuntu_dance.xpm \   ubuntu_dance.xpm XPM 640x480 PseudoClass 14c 302kb 1.030u 0:03
<tritium> smogger911, then you don't have universe enabled
<socomm> DAC1138: Not saying you should do that just a thought.
<smogger911> how do u do that
<tritium> smogger911, or you didn't hit return ;)
<jdub> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<smogger911> i hit return
<smogger911> how do enable universe
<jdub> 0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<jdub> works with warty and hoary, no special configuration required
<DAC1138> i would try FreeBSD< but form my experience with BSD users, their' @$$ holes (sorry for the lingo)
<tritium> smogger911, do you prefer to use Synaptic Package Manager (gui) to install packages?
<smogger911> yes
<jdub> DAC1138: that's unnecessary here.
<smogger911> gui better
<tritium> smogger911, open it up
<smogger911> how
<socomm> DAC1138: Try compiling a vanilla kernel.
<DAC1138> socomm, trying it now, im configuring it
<jdub> DAC1138: why do you think you need to build a kernel to get your display working?
<socomm> DAC1138: Okay, good luck.
<tritium> smogger911, it's in your menu.  I can't remember where it is in Warty.
<tritium> It's in a different menu location in Hoary.
<DAC1138> laptops dont have PCI, do they?
<DAC1138> PCI are those big cards for pcs
<smogger911> i found it
<tritium> smogger911, okay.
<jdub> DAC1138: modern pcs are all based around pci, be they desktops or laptops.
<DAC1138> jdub, its all in the link i posted
<jdub> DAC1138: i've read the link. i have the same hardware (video, not laptop).
<DAC1138> jdub, the xserver has a special driver which needs the kernel source for the current running kernel. the one i downloaded didnt work...so im building a new kernel
<tritium> smogger911, go to "Settings->Repositories"
<jdub> there's nothing there that indicates to me that you need to build a kernel
<smogger911> k
<Pluk> DAC1138, you could try to upgrade to hoary and use X.org instead of XF86
<jdub> warty supports this hardware
<Pluk> ive read that X.org might support i830 better
<smogger911> then click all of them
<socomm> DAC1138: Xorg 6.8.1 and above support i81* chips.
<daniels> jdub: pong
<tritium> smogger911, you'll need to look for the line where universe is, and make sure it's enabled
<DAC1138> X.org doesnt work either, its been suggested.
<jdub> daniels: i855 problem DAC1138 is having - looks like the same hardware as me
<smogger911> k
<tritium> DAC1138, jdub and daniels are _the_ men to be listening to right now
<sm> what's the quickest and surest way to check if opengl acceleration is enabled ?
<DAC1138> crashmeister on that forum had the same hardware too, his worked fine....its a gateway bios bug
<Pluk> sm  glxinfo
<jdub> sm: glxinfo | grep renderer
<Pluk> if it states in the top direct redering: yes then your ok
<sm> perfect, thanks
<sm> darn, Mesa GLX Indirect
<daniels> DAC1138: when did you try X.Org?
<daniels> DAC1138: the packages that have been on the Hoary live CDs for the last couple of days might be a lot more useful in terms of support
<DAC1138> i think it was with vector 5.0, i think that was using x.org
<sm> I had it working on this i845 before
<DAC1138> also, i think clusterknoppix was using x.org, and i tested knoppix here
<daniels> DAC1138: i strongly suggest you try the hoary live cd, which should have these sorts of problems fixed in the last couple of days
<daniels> DAC1138: (our X.org packages are a lot more up to date than Knoppix)
<DAC1138> im not sure, but is mdk 10.1 using x.org? because i just got off using mdk 10.1
<DAC1138> im checking out hoary now
<DAC1138> is it avail. to download?
<jdub> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jdub> see daily and daily-live
<DAC1138> thanks for the link
<lanerebel> how can I get into an app that asks for root password?  isn't that disabled?
<tritium> lanerebel, are you sure it's not asking for your password?
<lanerebel> tritium: yes, I tried that already...
<tritium> lanerebel, which app?
<DAC1138> im still going to finish configuring this kernel, just for the sake of having a config file i can use in the future
<lanerebel> tritium: Under Network Tools I clicked configure on one of my ethernet cards (trying to get my wireless card configured)
<DAC1138> so you guys really think x.org should work?
<DAC1138> OH yeah, and the gentoo version i tried had x.org (vida linux) but i dont think it was very up-to-date
<daniels> DAC1138: i think it's definitely worth a shot -- I've taken some much improved i8xx support from CVS in the last couple of days that should fix these sorts of problems
<Cindux> anyone know where to pick up a cheap 20gb HDD
<Cindux> Online *
<Cindux> used/new doesn't matter
<daniels> if it doesn't work, I'd be very interested in grabbing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log and trying to work it out
<tritium> lanerebel, "Please enter your password" that need your user password
<lanerebel> tritium: It says please enter root password, I tried mine first
<DAC1138> alrighty, thanks, ill give it a shot
<DAC1138> so hoary stable will be out next month?
<tritium> April
<daniels> DAC1138: yep, but you can try the Hoary live CD now if you like
<tritium> lanerebel, that's not supposed to be the case
<lanerebel> tritium: I figured that... I'll search on bugzilla...
<lyy> wow, i went to buy a mac mini and they were sold out yesterday in like 1 hour after it opened
<tritium> lanerebel, system configuration programs like that are supposed to ask for the user password.  The first user created during install has priveleges to run those apps.
<Cindux> um
<tritium> lyy, I was shocked to see that Target is going to carry the mac mini.
<Cindux> Can we change the login screen for ubuntu
<Cindux> with our own image ?
<lyy> tritium: i went to target. they don't have it there. probably only a network thing
<tritium> grepper, did you get your grub splash image working?
* Cindux slaps tritium around a bit with a large trout
<grepper> tritium: nope, I'm ready to give up, I've run update-grub about 20 times ;)
<tritium> Cindux, for what?
<Cindux> lol mouse slipped downward
<Cindux> :
<Zotnix> Heh, mIRC
<Cindux> lol
<Zotnix> Remember using it when I used Windows
<Cindux> I'm still backing up data & audio from this windows machine
<Cindux> 80gb drive so its gunna be awhile :9
<Cindux> anyway ill be on later
<tritium> grepper, what if you try placing it in /boot/grub directory directly?  I did that, and ran update-grub, without even having to edit menu.lst, and it found it
<lanerebel> tritium: I got it... I ran sudo passwd to set the root password and am using that...
<grepper> tritium: I tried that already
<tritium> grepper, that's odd
<grepper> searching for splash image - none found , skipping . . .
<tritium> grepper, wait /dev/hda3 is mounted on /boot
<tritium> ?
<grepper> yep
<tritium> did you try taking out /boot from the path?
<grepper> yep
<grepper> tried it like the kernels as well
<grepper>  /vmlinuz-foo
<tritium> I seem to remember grub doing weird things like using "/boot/boot/grub" when /boot is on a separate partition
<neighborlee> would someone mind terribly doing test for me so I know if i'm looking at reinstall or not ;(shrug:(....loadup gnome monitor and view the 'resource monitor ' tab and tell me where cpu useage seems to settle at ??
<grepper> tritium: yeah, I saw a post about that, tried that too
<grepper> I'll try setting groot
<tritium> grepper, you seem to have tried it all.  sorry I can't help you figure it out
<kent> neighborlee, is yours to high, or?  mine is at 20-40 % right now, but im having 8 bittorrent downloads with bittornade running (and other applications such as epiphany, xchat, gaim etc).
<freemanda> anyone up on vsftpd
<grepper> ok tritium thanks anyway - this machine is a gift for my 9 yr old nephew and I'm trying to spare him the boot messages
<robertj_> grepper: aren't usplash repos supposed to be online this week?
<tritium> grepper, that's nice of you.  Good luck
<grepper> robertj: dunno
<grepper> tritium: thanks :)
<neighborlee> kent, my settles in at about 25%....with only xchat and gnome terminal running along with gnome monitor
<kent> neighborlee, and you are sure you have not set gnome monitor to update every 0.5 seconds or something? otherwise it seems like a to high figure :(
<neighborlee> kent, nope i've not changed any settings there
<kent> neighborlee, what process is taking so much?
<neighborlee> kent, wish I knew
<farruinn> what do I need to use java applets in firefox?
<tritium> neighborlee, check the processes tab
<tritium> click on PU to sort
<tritium> \% CPU
<kent> neighborlee, change to show all processes, and then you should have a columns for % of cpu in the list. (hopefully, i am running Hoary the unstable branch of Ubuntu so it might have changed)
<jdz_> farruinn: a java virtual machive
<farruinn> jdz_: is that available in the ubuntu repos?
<png`buyuk`hazine> whatis the latest release?
<jdub> png`buyuk`hazine: warty warthog, 4.10
<kent> png`buyuk`hazine, Warty (if you are talking about ubuntu linux..)
<jdz_> farruinn: no, it's not, sadly.  check out http://ubuntuguide.org - there are instructions there.
<png`buyuk`hazine> Ubuntu Linux 5.04 Array 3? it that test ?
<tritium> jdub, usplash repos are available this week, is that right?
<freemanda> any u guys up vsftp
<kent> if there was usplash repos out there, i would even reboot once in a while just to se some graphical magic on booting. :)
<dieman> ahhh
<dieman> my opteron died over the weekend :|
<jdub> tritium: no idea.
<jdz_> kent: me too.  I can't wait to usplash! :D
<jdub> png`buyuk`hazine: that's a test release from the devel branch, yes.
<png`buyuk`hazine> thanks jdub
<dieman> well
<dieman> hopefully the machine has a highly interesting oops on the screen that I can report to the kernel people
<farruinn> jdz_: you're referring to sun's j2se?
<neighborlee> kent, yeah i've got all processes and X spikes sometimes to 20% or so....no idea whats causing it as its doing it with both 2.6.10 and 2.6.8 kernels so that isn't it...using warty btw
<jdz_> farruinn: Thats one possible java-vm that'll let you use java-applets in firefox, yes.
<kent> neighborlee, have you installed either nvidia och ati's drivers for 3d? if so, try to remove them and see if it continues..?
<neighborlee> kent, either I try upgrading to hoary or I reinstall I guess ;(
<farruinn> jdz_: sorry if I'm being blind, but that's the only one I'm finding on ubuntuguide.org
<neighborlee> kent, yes I use nvidia....6111
<Mamorook> What file do you have to alter to set up an ethernet card?  Or does Ubuntu ship with a utility to configure it for you?
<jdz_> farruinn: Thats one possible java-vm that'll let you use java-applets in firefox, yes.
<kent> neighborlee, if you choose to either reinstall or upgrade, i would first spend some time upgrading. it might help, and for me Hoary now is stable (but there is no guerantee..)
<neighborlee> kent, 8 bittorrents eh ;-)...busy man heh
<jdz_> farruinn: blah, hit the up arrow by mistake.  That'll work, give it a try!
<neighborlee> kent, yup exactly
<farruinn> on ppc?
<neighborlee> kent, its tempting yes...I just fear after threee hours I might be left with unuseable system anyway LOL..shrug
<jdz_> farruinn: oh!  ppc?  try IBM's
<farruinn> ok, thanks
<jdz_> farruinn: however, I don't think there are instructions on the ubuntuguide site for ibm's
<jdz_> farruinn: it should be fairly similar though.
<farruinn> nope, but that's ok
<neighborlee> kent, so after upgrade you still could login to desktop
<kent> neighborlee, i would actually try to remove the nvidia driver first if i was you.  That might help. Just remove the package, and make *sure* you are not loading the nvidia kernel-module, and that you use "nv" and not "nvidia" as the driver for X. (if you know howto,..?)
<kent> neighborlee, yes. but i could not use the nvidia driver. I dont know why, but X gets crazy then. I have an old tnt2-card, so i dont get much 3d anyway so i dont mind using the free driver.
<budfox> any ideas on getting palm pilot to connect by usb?
<neighborlee> kent, I suppose its worth a shot...nv would be okay for a test yes
<grepper> tritium: I am reading about needing a "bootsplash" enabled kernel  - is the warty kernel such ?
<kent> neighborlee, since it seems like its X that causes the CPU overload (if i read correctly) i would start with the drivers for X :)
<neighborlee> yea
<crypticreign> why is ubuntu-desktop removed when it removes xine-gstreamer inorder to install totem-xine?
<tritium> grepper, for grub splash images, or the bootsplash kernel patch?
<regeya> crypticreign, to frighten you into not installing a working totem
<grepper> oh, what's the diff ?
* regeya runs!
<crypticreign> regeya: heh
<grepper> is the bootsplash kernel just the framebuffer pic ?
<|QuaD-_> any people here c++ experts?
<tritium> crypticreign, because ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-gstreamer
<regeya> don't worry too much about it, crypticreign.
<crypticreign> regeya: ok
<tritium> grepper, they're different, yes
<regeya> tritium: the real question, then, would be 'why does ubuntu-desktop depend on totem-gstreamer?'
<sobralense> regeya, to be a default desktop...
<sobralense> I think
<grepper> ok
<regeya> sobralense, that, um, well, uh, hm, well, uh, well then, uh...
* regeya is speechless
<sobralense> ubuntu-desktop its a meta, so if it has to be removed, just try looking the package size to see that only few kb is removed
<tritium> regeya, because they decided to go with gstreamer since it's freedesktop.org endorsed
<kakalto> is there a guide to getting nvidia tv-out working on ubuntu?
<kakalto> or do I only need to get the package?
<regeya> tritium: okay, but it tends to frighten people who want to use the xine backend.  choice == bad?
<tritium> regeya, endorsed is the wrong choice of words
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: set it up as per BinaryDriverHowto
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: then you can edit the config file to change it to suit TV out
<tritium> regeya, I agree that it can frighten users
<kakalto> which config file?
<tritium> kakalto, I got it working
<HrdwrBoB> /etc/X11/XF86Config on warty
<kakalto> kewl
<tritium> kakalto, I just followed the README
<regeya> also, I'm told removing ubuntu-desktop has caused problems on hoary, so I have to think this is one thing that can be moved to the 'bad idea' bin
<kakalto> tritium, readme?
<Scognito> hi all
<tritium> kakalto, in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<kakalto> do point me to it
<kakalto> thanks
<Scognito> will sometime the libflac4 dep of muine fixed?
<tritium> kakalto, "zcat /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz | more"
<Scognito> (hoary)
<crypticreign> strange crypticreign@hell:~ $ beep-media-player
<crypticreign> BMP: Unable to open display, exiting
<tritium> kakalto, look for the section on "TwinView"
<kakalto> that's not the easiest thing
<kakalto> considering the size of it
<K-Rich> kakalto: last section
<farruinn> anyone know if IBM pSeries is compatible with ppc?
<farruinn> non-G5 that is
<robertj_> farruinn: to an extent
<robertj_> Suse used to put out a pSeries version
<robertj_> but I don't know anything else about it really
<crypticreign> htm, i cannot start xmms either
<farruinn> apparently it is compatible because the file I'm downloading is *.ppc.tgz and no mention of pSeries
<farruinn> thanks jdz_ for pointing me in the right direction
<farruinn> I've found instructions for installing this java-vm in ubuntu on the wiki
<billytwowilly> anyone know if athlon xp-m cpus will work in normal athlon boards?
<Scooter> I am shoping for text browsers, any sugestions?? lynx is a bit to cryptic for me..
<K-Rich> links2
<Cindux> Can someone help me
<K-Rich> you can also you it as a graphical browser with X and SVGAlib  etc
<Cindux> sudo mv /home/desktop/Elegance.jpg /usr/shared/backgrounds isnt working
<Cindux> Says DIR not found
<Cindux> I tried sudo cp as wlel
<knghtbrd> kill the d
<knghtbrd> /usr/share
<Scognito> Cindux, /usr/share
<Cindux> ???
<Scooter> Thasnks <K-Rich> :)
<Scognito> use tab button to autocomplete
<Cindux> but i wanted it in the backgrounds DIR ?
<crypticreign> odd, xmms wont start at all
<crypticreign> hmm
<tritium> Cindux, you're still working on that?
<Cindux> lol no
<Cindux> i went upstairs to watch a movie and just tried now
<Cindux> Scog are you talking to me ?
* knghtbrd milkchans Cindux
<knghtbrd> /usr/share/backgrounds
<Cindux> oh
<Scognito> Cindux, yes
<Cindux> i was doing usr/shared
<Scognito> Cindux, type:  /usr/sha and press tab
<Scognito> it will be autocompleted
<lyy> anyone using tvtime?
<Scognito> i use xawtv
<lyy> Scognito: can you record with xawtv?
<Scognito> never tried
<Scognito> i used mencoder years ago
<Scognito> but my pc is to slooooow
<K-Rich> i used to use tvtime but can't get my tuner to work now :/  (needs rivatv module)
<calamari> hi
* knghtbrd is hungry
* knghtbrd fries calamari
<knghtbrd> (hi)
<calamari> this line gives me "Permission denied".  If I do sudo su and execute it without sudo, it works:  sudo echo "hello" > /media/floppy/test.txt
<Scognito> knghtbrd, what time is it there?
<calamari> hi knghtbrd :)
<knghtbrd> 20:04
<calamari> I could go for some fried food right about now :)
<HrdwrBoB> calamari: that's because > is interpreted by your users shell
<HrdwrBoB> calamari: and hence run as your user
<Scognito> calamari, it's to late here for fried calamari
<HrdwrBoB> calamari: echo "hello" | sudo tee /media/floppy/test.txt
<HrdwrBoB> will work
<Scognito> gotta go
<HrdwrBoB> running echo as you and writing to the file as root
<calamari> what is tee ?
<Scognito> it's 5:05 am here
<calamari> Scognito: cya ;)
<Scognito> calamari, bye
<MacPlusG3> calamari: $ whatis tee
<MacPlusG3> tee (1)              - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<calamari> oh, it's a program :)
<calamari> thanks.. hehe
<regeya> guh.  someone's thinking of writing a beagle kde ioslave?  wowza.
<froust> bugger... anyone have any suggestions for setting up audio for tux racer? (works fine in normal operation)
* regeya always thought of ioslaves as one of kde's saving graces
<hhorsman> hi, im having trouble with X, my PS/2 mouse won't work anyone have some insight?
<bob2> froust: 'esddsp tuxracer' in a terminal
<calamari> HrdwrBoB: it works.. but is there a way to prevent it from being shown onscreen?
<froust> command not found?
<calamari> (the echoed text I mean)
<HrdwrBoB>  echo "hello" | sudo tee /media/floppy/test.txt > /dev/null
<calamari> oic.. thanks again :)
<hhorsman> anyone, little help, ps/2 mouse config ???
<froust> bob2: it said that esddsp wasn't found
<trey3> hhorsman, lsmod | grep psmouse ?
<hhorsman> returns 19336
<hhorsman> and 0
<knghtbrd> calamari: this probably isn't funny to anyone who wasn't there, but, "I was hungry!"
<trey3> hhorsman, lsmod | grep mousedev ?
<hhorsman> trey3, 11160 0
<trey3> hhorsman, numbers don't matter... seeing if they are loaded  :/
<sm> hmm, what should I restart to make changes in /etc/pam.d take effect ?
<trey3> hhorsman, cat /dev/input/mouse0
<steps> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to use ALSA instead of ESD please?
<trey3> hhorsman, then move the mouse... should get garble on screen?
<calamari> knghtbrd: hehe.. well off to test this syslinux boot disk.. thanks all for the scripting help.. If all goes well, I'll be updating the BootDiskHowto :)
<hhorsman> trey3, yep
<hhorsman> can i use that as the device?
<hhorsman> im used to seeing /dev/mouse
<trey3> hhorsman, k... make sure /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 (for warty) is set to use "PS/2" and is pointed at "/dev/input/mouse0"...
<trey3> hhorsman, last one is likely whats wrong... (pointed at /dev/psaux instead)
<trey3> hhorsman, you have a wheel mouse?
<froust> what plugin do i need to get totem to play wmvs?
<trey3> froust, its in the wiki... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hhorsman> trey3, i changed it to /dev/input/mouse and that seems to make it work, but im getting lots of system beeps when moving the mouse
<tritium> win32codecs
<hhorsman> trey3, amd ues its a wheelmouse
<trey3> hhorsman, "ImPS/2" then...
<hhorsman> trey3, i think thats what its set to now
<hhorsman> trey3, should i try something else?
<trey3> hhorsman, hmm.. k... not sure whats causing the beeps though...
<hhorsman> trey3, lol nevermind
<hhorsman> trey3, i figured it out, i left the cat dump running in a different virtual term
<froust> trey: what am i looking for?
<trey3> hhorsman, haha  :)
<tritium> froust, win32codecs
<lyy> anyone here have a tvtuner?
<hhorsman> trey3, not my smoothest move, lol thanks
<froust> ahhso.
<trey3> froust, put the marrilat souces in /etc/apt/sources.list and install w32codecs ...
<trey3> tritium, w32codecs is marillats name for the package...
<tritium> trey3, yeah, you're right
<trey3> tritium, I know  ;)
<Cindux> hey all
<Cindux> I have a quick question
<lyy> oh crap. no mplayer in debian?
<Cindux> How do i edit the color of what I select ?
<Cindux> like, when I highlight something in Application
<Cindux> it turns brown
<farruinn> change your gtk theme
<farruinn> or make your own
<farruinn> :P
<Cindux> :O
<farruinn> afaik that's how it's done
<Cindux> i have to change my entire theme
<Cindux> :O
<Cindux> i went through all of em i didnt see an option to make my own
<trey3> lyy, its in multiverse...
<lyy> trey3: sorry, i am still kinda new to ubuntu and debian. what do you mean by multiverse
<farruinn> multiverse is another group of apps available for installation
<lyy> farruinn: how do i go get it?
<jdz_> lyy: It's a repisitory.  In Ubuntu, there's Main, Restrected, Universe, Multiverse
<trey3> lyy, add "multiverse" to the end of the line that states 'universe' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lyy> jdz_: i ok.
<lyy> trey3: would that stop me from getting stuff from universe ?
<lyy> trey3: or will it just allow me to get more?
<trey3> farruinn, grrr... he could have just edited his gtkrc...
<trey3> lyy, no... it just adds packages that you can install...
<farruinn> trey3: ooh, didn't know about that
<trey3> farruinn, then why did you answer?
<lyy> trey3: so it won't remove me from using packages from universe?
<lyy> trey3: since i'm making it universe
<trey3> lyy, no.. it wont
<Crane> did I hear correcly , did Johnny Carson Die today?
<lyy> trey3: thanks
<lyy> Crane: yes
<Crane> How sad, Where can I find a story?
<Crane> is it on like Cnn or something
<farruinn> trey3: hey, I'm not looking for an argument here - I just gave him the info I had
<jmhodges> ah, hrm..
<trey3> farruinn, incorrect info... I'm sure he is grateful...
<Crane> found it on CNN
<jmhodges> im trying to install a bit of source code thats looking for a "libpanelapplet-2.0" and i have both gnome-applet and gnome-applet-dev installed
<DAC1138> well, X.org doesnt work either
<jmhodges> do i need to change my PKG_CONFIG_PATH? if so, what should i change it to?
<tritium> trey3, no need to get angry
<tritium> DAC1138, on Hoary?
<calamari> hi
<calamari> having floppy unmounting problems again
<DAC1138> tritium, yeah
<calamari> sudo umount /dev/fd0  umount: /media/floppy0: device is busy
<calamari> using -f doesn't help
<trey3> calamari, lsof /dev/fd0
<tritium> DAC1138, did you look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<calamari> trey: that gave no output
<DAC1138> yeah, but im trought with it, im not bothering with it anymore
<DAC1138> its a waste of time, im sticking with what i KNOW (for a fact) works
<regeya> Crane: Johnny Carson died quite some time ago
<tritium> DAC1138, would you send it to daniels?
<regeya> Truly an American Icon
<ChrisC_> does anyone here have any experience with using Ubuntu with a KVM?
<tritium> DAC1138, what rae you sticking with?
<DAC1138> tritium, i guess i could, not that itll do any good. ill have to boot the live cd again, but im busy with trying to get a new kernel working so i can get X working my way...the way that works
* regeya was just kidding, Crane
<Cindux> bla
<DAC1138> rae?
<Cindux> got my bg working
<tritium> are
<calamari> ahh, sorry.. needed to run that as sudo :)
<calamari> famd    3246 calamari   50r   DIR    2,0 7168    1 /media/floppy0
<Cindux> Anyone know how i can remove a file from terminal ?
<farruinn> Cindux: rm is the remove command
<Cindux> so it would be
<tritium> DAC1138, what ARE you sticking with?
<Cindux> sudo rm /usr/share/backgrounds/image.jpg ? ?
<regeya> Crane, in all seriousness, yes, he died today.
<trey3> Cindux, yes
<Cindux> woah
<Cindux> lol
<DAC1138> oh. im using the xig server, what i was going to use before
<Cindux> i guessed correctly woohoo
<regeya> Crane: http://www.14wfie.com/Global/story.asp?S=2845948&nav=3w6oVVr7
<Cindux> thanks man
<DAC1138> Xsummit (laptop edition)
<trey3> Cindux, cept... for that... sudo in front...
<Crane> heh sorry I was reading the story on CNN
<Cindux> oh er = /
<Cindux> dont i need to be root to remove ?
<Cindux> what if i sudo su first
<tritium> DAC1138, well, it would do some good for ubuntu if you could sent that info to daniels
<Crane> I didn't realize he had been retired that long
<Cindux> then next line i did it
<tritium> DAC1138, send
<trey3> Cindux, sudo su would do nothing...
<calamari> trey3: killed famd and re-ran it.. seems to have worked.. thanks
<DAC1138> ill send it...im just busy building a new kernel right now though, im tired of rebooting
<Cindux> i thought it allows all your commands to be typed as root
<Cindux> bla
<farruinn> Cindux: sudo -s would give you a root shell
<trey3> calamari, you're welcome... lsof rules  ;)
<Cindux> oh ic
<tritium> DAC1138, thanks.  We appreciate it.
<Cindux> so in the root shell i do rm /usr/share/backgrounds etc
<DAC1138> and people with the same problem as me have already sent bug reports into x.org and xfree86 devel, i dont know if they ever got "heard" or looked at
<farruinn> yes
<DAC1138> but, ill still send it in
<Cindux> wee
<farruinn> but always think twice before removing a file
<Cindux> its a jpeg
<VTepes> hey, how do I get deb packages after installing Ubuntu?  All Synaptic is showing me is what's already installed... (sorry if this is a common question, but I searched the forum and couldn't find an answer)
<calamari> brb.. trying the boot disk v2 :)
<tritium> farruinn, earlier he really insisted on putting his personal background images in /usr/share/background.  Now he probably wants to delete them.
<farruinn> yeah, I remember that
<farruinn> I just wanted to make sure he understood that it wasn't like putting a file in the trash
<tritium> VTepes, click on "Status" and then choose "Not installed"
<crimsun> VTepes: make sure the main repository is enabled
<VTepes> crimsun: main restricted?  that's all I seem to have options for...
<crimsun> VTepes: and tritium's suggestion?
<VTepes> crimsun: that works, but I'm still not seeing very many choices...
<VTepes> crimsun: wait, I think it's working now, thanks:)
<tritium> VTepes, you probably want to enable universe and multiverse
<VTepes> I think I was having network problems earlier...
<ChrisC_> my mouse is hosed ... what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the applications menu so I can do a clean shutdown?
<trey3> ChrisC_, alt f1
<lyy> anyone record tv shows from their tv tuner? i can't seem to figure out how.
<bob2> mythtv.
<trey3> lyy, what are you using?
<lyy> bob2: is it very painful?
<trey3> bob2, I thought tvtime was being favored over mythtv and co?
<lyy> trey3: i installed tvtime. but it can't record. i tried looking into mencoder but it's confusing
<wm_eddie> Anybody here using Ubuntu on a IBM Thinkpad 600e?
<lyy> in windows, all i did was install the program.
<VTepes> I'm on a Thinkpad R31
<trey3> lyy, ahh... k... listen to bob2  :)
<lyy> i guess in linux i need to through some hoops
<lyy> jump*
<lyy> ok, i'll install mythtv
* randabis-laptop throws out a hoop to jump through
<ChrisC_> trey3: thanks, turns out kb was hosed too, had to push the shiny button ...
<ChrisC_> does anyone here have any experience with using Ubuntu with a KVM?
* trey3 doesn't even know what a KVM is?
<VTepes> wm_eddie I'm on a Thinkpad R31, I may be able to help...
<wm_eddie> Does Suspend work with 2.6?
<VTepes> wm_eddie: I'm trying to figure that out myself right now;)  I can't find power options in Gnome
<bob2> trey3: I don't know
<pvh> Ah, I AM already logged in.
<wm_eddie> VTepes: Well what I did was install 2.4 :)
<tritium> wm_eddie, are you using Hoary?
<bob2> I'm sure they're all kinda dodgy in different ways
<wm_eddie> no, warty
<pvh> Is there a media library plugin available for XMMS?
<tritium> wm_eddie, power management is being actively worked on in Hoary
<aebcoat> pvh give rythmbox a try?
<pvh> aebcoat: It crashes when adding songs to the library.
<trey3> pvh, for mp3? yes... for other media? via xmms-xmplayer yes...
<wm_eddie> tritium: aw man, I should check it out then :(
<aebcoat> hmm, ok
<pvh> aebcoat: And it doesn't have a very good 'small' representation.
<tritium> wm_eddie, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<wm_eddie> (I've installed 4 distributions on this laptop today)
<VTepes> trtium: what power management options are available in warty?
<pvh> trey3: xmms-xmplayer, eh?
<trey3> pvh, idk... the panel icon is a pretty good minimized view...
<trey3> pvh, yes.
<lyy> bob2: bob2 after using synaptic to install mythtv i'm asked to remove some stuff below /var/lib/mysql with the mysql-server package with the "dpkg --purge mysql-server" command.. should i do it?
<wm_eddie> tritium: the problem is my laptop is APM
<tritium> wm_eddie, oh...
<wm_eddie> Right now I'm trying to remember what I did to make my PCMCIA ethernet card work in 2.4
<tritium> VTepes, acpi power mgmt requires kernel 2.6.10, which isn't in Warty
<trey3> pvh, uhh... xmms-xmmplayer I meant  ;)
<pvh> trey3: idk?
<VTepes> tritium: (or anyone else) can I upgrade, or is that a bad idea;)?
<trey3> pvh, apt-cache show xmms-xmmplayer
<bob2> lyy: do you have a mysql database you care about?
<pvh> Also, I've noticed a lot of applications I'm installing don't show up in my applications menu.
<tritium> VTepes, that depends on how comfortable you are with a distribution that hasn't been released as stable.
<lyy> bob2: none that i know of.
<pvh> Is that because they're coming from (uni|multi)verse?
<bob2> pvh: yup
<VTepes> tritium: I think I'll stay with what I have for now... thanks:)
<lyy> bob2: did you remove ?
<tritium> VTepes, sure
<pvh> bob2: I assume they're adding themselves to the Debian menu somewhere. Can I find that?
<lyy> bob2: i'll just do what you do.
<trey3> bob2, not necissarily because of that... also because most aren't using the new menu spec etc...
<trey3> pvh, apt-get install 'menu' if you want Debian's menu... its a mess though imo
<aebcoat> speaking of the debian menu- anyone know how t remove all invalid entries?
<trey3> uhh... without the ' 's though...
<pvh> trey3: Such a mess. That's one thing I really like about ubuntu.
<daniels> trey3: what do you mean, 'most aren't using the new menu spec'?
<tritium> pvh, their .desktop files are not setup to work with the new menu setup
* VTepes is watching Anti-Trust... what a great geek movie:)
<wm_eddie> It's an awesome movie
<pvh> tritium: Ah, nice.
<Crane> can anyone tell me where the printer setup file is located?
<trey3> daniels, guess I am wrong if you're disputing... most are going into vfolder related folders still though? I thought that changed?
<tritium> Crane, /etc/cups/printers.conf
<knghtbrd> great fun, but not much plot
<crypticreign> what is in multiverse?
<pvh> trey3: Where can I read about how the menus work?
<Crane> tritium, Thanks alot!!
<tritium> yep
<bob2> lyy: remove?  I haven't used it.
<pvh> crypticreign: Things that aren't in universe. :)
<bob2> pvh: not easily.
<bob2> pvh: you can add them because hitting applications:/// in your file manager
<bob2> trey3: indeed
<knghtbrd> crypticreign: Debian contrib/non-free
<crypticreign> ah
<liquidhex> Hey.. I installed oidentd through synaptic, and its running in the background, but i updated my /etc/oidentd.conf file and tried to hide my root connection to irc, but its still coming up root@ when i /whois myself..
<pvh> bob2: I'll check that out. I'm not sure how I could have ever discovered that otherwise though.
<knghtbrd> solution: don't irc as root
<knghtbrd> =)
<liquidhex> knghtbrd, im only doing that to test
<liquidhex> my ~/.oidentd.conf file wont work either
<tritium> evolution-exchange is still contacting "localhost", even though I gave it the correct OWA URL
<knghtbrd> I use nullidentd
<liquidhex> knghtbrd, can you choose and/or randomize your responses with it?
* knghtbrd is always destined to be quacked@
<knghtbrd> choose yes
<liquidhex> that works for me..
<liquidhex> maybe i should try that
<knghtbrd> yeah, it's damned simple.  If not for the makefile edit (yumi's not a Linux box), I wouldn't have had to modify the program even a little bit
<crypticreign> where can i get w32codecs?
<crimsun> crypticreign: see /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<wm_eddie> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<liquidhex> wait a sec
<liquidhex> i killed the daemon and restarted it
<Surphaze> just installed ubuntu and im having some issues making my nic work, its a linksys wmp54G and google is telling me its only supported by ndiswrapper.  Are the kernel sources on the install cd anywhere?
<Surphaze> I can't find them if they are
<pvh> You know, instead of prefixing comments with a person's name, it would really make more sense if we prefixed them with a topic.
<wm_eddie> Surphaze: I don't think so...
<trey3> wm_eddie, bah... old java... most of the rest of that is ok though...
<pvh> I guess that's what multiple rooms are for.
<lyy> bob2: it says to log in as mythtv and run mythtv-setup. i'm not sure how to log in as mythtv
<knghtbrd> pvh: the multiple channels don't work out that way
<pvh> knghtbrd: I know...
<bob2> lyy: sudo -u mythtv -s
<knghtbrd> and it's an irritant to have 7 channels with the same people if you're watching 7 spur of the moment topics
<souheil> hi all
<pvh> knghtbrd: So true.
<pvh> knghtbrd: But if there were tab-completion for "thread names", conversation would be so much easier.
* knghtbrd has 9 windows as it is, and that's just channels and queries
<pvh> knghtbrd: And you could mute topics that disinterested you.
<knghtbrd> and this is light duty for me
<souheil> i need help with X config
<Surphaze> so I guess its going to be a whole buch more reboot/download cycles for me :(
<souheil> can anybody help me?
<trey3> souheil, thats not very specific... whats wrong?
<pvh> irc-reform: Your chat program could just have a list of all the prefixes you saw since you logged in.
<knghtbrd> souheil: why don't you start .. yeah listen to trey  =)
<pvh> irc-reform: That would be just great.
<trey3> pvh, I think you're way over thinking IRC...
<pvh> irc-reform: Nonsense! How much of your life is spent in IRC?
<souheil> i got a s3 trio : (lspci : )0000:00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+]  (rev 54)
<bzbb> pvh, too much, I need to spend more time climbing mountains
<bzbb> souheil, ouch, I'm sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<knghtbrd> good grief, does xfree4 even support that thing?
<pvh> irc-reform: Not really the weather for it right now in my hemisphere.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*PRIVATE@209.233.*.*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<souheil> the XF86 S3 drv won't work, and i'm now struggling w/ vesa drv
<knghtbrd> you may not get that working either
<bzbb> irc-reform I just got back from the other hemisphere
<bzbb> 3 weeks in chile
<lyy> bob2: running  sudo -u mythtv -s mythtv-setup gives me this error : mythtv-setup: /usr/bin/mythtv-setup: cannot execute binary file
<wm_eddie> woo I got my nic to work
<knghtbrd> The Trio isn't VESA 2 compliant
<souheil> bzbb :)) looks like a /.er here
<pvh> irc-reform: I'm headed for montreal in a couple weeks, so I'm going in the wrong direction.
<lyy> bob2: i tried sudo -u mythtv mythtv-setup , and i get mythtv-setup: cannot connect to X server
<bzbb> irc-reform: autohighlight would be nice, too
<bob2> lyy: yes, the former won't work
<pvh> irc-reform: It would be really easy to add...
<bob2> nor the latter
<pvh> irc-reform: Any conversations you've added to would be highlighted.
<lyy> bob2: i guess i'm sol
<bzbb> Irc-reform: if only  Iwas any good at C
<bob2> lyy: maybe 'sudo su -m mythtv'
<pvh> irc-reform: Hell, maybe I'll hack it into my copy of x-chat tonight.
<alainm> what tool should i use to control my wireless connection?
<souheil> the pc is an old pii 350mhz, and i need to get mplayer or any other video player running smoothly on it
<bzbb> irc-reform: I would want a copy of that
<souheil> the vesa drv is slow as hell
<knghtbrd> irc-reform: the jam is moldy in the kitchen and the rolling stone gathers no Microsoft commercials
<lyy> bob2: still got mythtv-setup: cannot connect to X server
<lyy> bob2: maybe i should run it as root
<knghtbrd> irc-reform: (as you can see, there are still obvious limitations)
<lyy> bob2: run mythtv-setup as root that is
<bzbb> irc-reform: I was younger than, I'm older than that now!
<alainm> how come when i install an application such as amsn using the synaptic package manager is doesn't add it to the menu?
<alainm> applications menu that is
<pvh> irc-reform: It doesn't change IRC, it just makes it easier to follow a conversation.
<bzbb> Irc-reform: human stupidity, willful or not is always a limitation
<pvh> irc-reform: Okay, x-chat plugins, let's see.
<tritium> lyy, maybe so.  Not everything can be done using sudo (e.g. /etc/X11/xorg.conf has instructions at the top that can't be used using sudo)
<lyy> bob2: i guess it was a long long time since you installed this
<bob2> lyy: as I said, I never used it
<bob2> and this packaging of it seems useless crap
<lyy> oh
<sm> not sure alainm.. killall gnome-panel will force it
<lyy> bob2: i agree hehe
<bzbb> irc-reform: x-chat can use perl or python for plugins, wight?
<jacquesv> mplayer assistance needed
<alainm> sm: i have rebooted though
<tritium> I should say cannot be done without some modification to the commands used
<jacquesv> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<jacquesv> Illegal instruction
<jacquesv> it bombs
<bzbb> well, Its bedtime for me
<jacquesv> any ideas ?
<pvh> irc-reform: I'll be back with a plugin.
<bzbb> gotta get up in 8 hours
<souheil> jacquesv, mplayer what?
<HrdwrBoB> jacquesv: you probably have the wrong version
<bzbb> irc-reform
<HrdwrBoB> get mplayer-386 to be sure
<bzbb> mesg me with the resuslts
<jacquesv> did apt-get install mplayer
<sm> alainm hmm, then perhaps run the update-menus command manually.. only I don't remember it's name
<jacquesv> ok
<jacquesv> HrdwrBoB, ok
<pvh> bzbb: Will so.
<pvh> bzbb: Er, will do.
<souheil> jacquesv, what's ur apt repository?
<alainm> sm: did that, still nothing.. i have installed a bunch of applications.. and they don't show up.. the only one that does is Xchat
<jacquesv> basic
<jacquesv> souheil, basic but added multiverse ! me thinks...checking
<jacquesv> yes
<souheil> jacquesv, can you drop its lines?
<stuNNed> will there ever be a generic 'galaxy' repo in ubuntu?
<jacquesv> souheil, sources.list ?
<sm> like what applications ? only a subset - gnome apps ? - show up in the menu - not all debian apps
<souheil> jacquesv, yep
<tritium> xine-ui
<jacquesv> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<jacquesv> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<jacquesv> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<jacquesv> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<jacquesv> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<alainm> sm: pan, kdevelop3, emacs
<jacquesv> souheil, basic plus multi
<souheil> jacquesv, k
<grepper> heh, looks like the grub splash worked after all - strange update-grub kept telling me it couldn't find the image
<souheil> jacquesv, mplayer -version
<alainm> sm: amsn
<tritium> grepper, silly update-grub
<pvh> trey3: I haven't been able to figure out how xmms-xmplayer adds media-library stuff to xmms...
<sm> yeah, emacs should appear in Accessories
<grepper> now, how can I get a boot splash that covers the boot up messages ?
<jacquesv> souheil MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4
<alainm> sm: so where does it put the rest?
<sm> it will be in the ubuntu bugzilla or the lists I'd say
<trey3> pvh, eh... it doesn't... it adds the ability to *play* movies via xmms...
* wm_eddie builds alsa
<jacquesv> multi-pass
<siimo> can someone tell me what is in multiverse?
<tritium> grepper, wait for usplash, I'd say
<jacquesv> multi-pass
<jacquesv> hahaha
<trey3> siimo, non-free unsupported software
<pvh> trey3: Ohh. I'm looking for a dynamic-playlister.
<grepper> tritium: I will be able to use it with warty ?
<pvh> trey3: In the style of rhythmbox/itunes/winamp.
<tritium> grepper, oh, no, it's going to debut in Hoary
<sm> night all
<jacquesv> souheil, any ideas
<tritium> grepper, there is the bootsplash kernel-patch, if you feel like patching and building a custom kernel
<grepper> darn, so I need to patch my kernel I guess, from the limited reading I've done
<lyy> bob, the installation of mythtv is like, 10 pages
<grepper> tritium: cool, does universe have it ?
<jacquesv> all I want is to watch an xvid
<souheil> jacquesv, mplayer does crash sometimes, and it prints a lengthy message about possibly why
<tritium> grepper, no, I don't see it in ubuntu, even in multiverse
<jacquesv> souheil, running from cmdline and ends with Illegal instruction
<jacquesv> nada
<grepper> ok
<souheil> jacquesv, it happens on unsupported to non-thoroughly supported formats
<souheil> jacquesv, think some wmv, qt and such
<jacquesv> souheil, can I get it running in verbose mode ?
<souheil> jacquesv, -v :)
<tritium> grepper, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8257
<jacquesv> souheil, nada
<souheil> jacquesv, does it even run some file?
<jacquesv> I am just trying to start it up
<grepper> tritium: thanks, reading
<tritium> sure thing
<souheil> jacquesv, whats ur arch?
<jacquesv> man I wanna watch Battlestar Gallactica tv series
<souheil> jacquesv, i admit i'm compiling it myself...
<souheil> jacquesv, :)
<jacquesv> AMD XP 2600+ Nvidia Ultra 512 MB ATi Radeon 9800 Pro
<souheil> jacquesv, avi i guess?
<jacquesv> yes
<jacquesv> must say Ubuntu is running fine
<souheil> jacquesv, what does mplayer -version say?
<jacquesv> souheil, MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4
<jacquesv> I apt'd it
<jacquesv> souheil, maybe I should get tarball and compile ?
<crimsun> jacquesv: dpkg -l mplayer-custom|grep ^ii
<souheil> jacquesv,  that what i always do
<jacquesv> mplayer-custom 1.0-pre5-0.6ub The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<souheil> jacquesv, just remember that you can get a proper .deb
<crimsun> jacquesv: ding.
<crimsun> jacquesv: you should be using -k7, not -custom.
<jacquesv> crimsun, ?
<jacquesv> crimsun, dong
<jacquesv> :)
<jacquesv> crimsun, aaah
<souheil> jacquesv, if you fakeroot debian/rules binary
<siimo> hi why do other mirrors than the official one has md5 mismatch? please help? official mirror is too slow for me
<jacquesv> crimsun, how do I switch
<crimsun> jacquesv: install -k7 and remove -custom
<jacquesv> souheil, not familiar with fakeroot ?
<jacquesv> crimsun, ok
<liquidhex> What is the VGA font for terminals a part of?
<siimo> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.wamug.org.au/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<siimo> whats that??
<souheil> jacquesv, just makes debian/rules think that you're root, a necessity for .deb making w/o being root
<jacquesv> souheil, ok
<jacquesv> crimsun, where can I get k7 version
<jacquesv> souheil,  k7  ? do I have to compile this version
<crimsun> jacquesv: same place you got custom
<jacquesv> crimsun, multiverse?
<jacquesv> crimsun, aint there
<siimo> ?!?
<crimsun> jacquesv: for what, hoary? warty?
<crimsun> siimo: what about the official repo?
<jacquesv> warty
<crimsun> jacquesv: the instructions for RestrictedFormats have an update
<siimo> crimsun, official is fine but other mirrors arent
<souheil> jacquesv, thats weird
<souheil> jacquesv, -custom saysThis version is for your own machine :-)
<souheil> crimsun, does ur experience confirm the comment in the pkg?
<jacquesv> souheil, strange
<jacquesv> the plot thickens
<crimsun> souheil: which comment?
<souheil> jacquesv, -custom says his version is for your own machine :-)
<jacquesv> crimsun, u have a link to this ?
<jacquesv> souheil, for AMD ?
<crimsun> jacquesv: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<souheil> crimsun, sorry! This version is for your own machine :-)
<crimsun> jacquesv: "Where to get DVDCSS/xvid/other legally questionable packages
<souheil> jacquesv, previous msg wrong
<wm_eddie> Damn!
<souheil> crimsun, do you actually need dvdcss?
<da_bon_bon> hey i wanna intreoduce a frnd to linux and he has a live cd. he cant change his bios setting to boot and i cant explain well. any suggestions ?
<crimsun> souheil: if you plan to play DVDs directly from mplayer, yes
<souheil> crimsun, i just played dune dvd, w/o it!!
<crimsun> souheil: using a static binary of mplayer?
<alainm> so is anyone else having this problem with applications not showing up in the Applications menu?
<wm_eddie> Where do I put what alsaconf put in /etc/alsa/modutils/0.9 ?
<souheil> crimsun, unless it's included in libdvdnav or libdvdread
<souheil> crimsun, no
<souheil> crimsun, i compiled it myself a few hours ago
<crimsun> wm_eddie: eh? ubuntu handles that for you.
<souheil> crimsun, and the same thing, for my debian-ppc ibook
<souheil> crimsun, it's really weird...
<wm_eddie> crimsun: no my sound card is strange.
<jacquesv> crimsun,
<twisted_steel> is there any way to forcefully remove a broken package from my system?
<crimsun> twisted_steel: how broken is it?
<jacquesv> crimsun, so I have to use mplayer-k7 ? what of mplayer-i686
<crimsun> jacquesv: your arch is k7, so use k7.
<jmhodges> gah, anyone have a working libgtksourceview-cil ?
<jmhodges> deb i mean
<jmhodges> heh
<twisted_steel> crimsun: the removal didn't work; it removes files and then tries to remove them again, and they are of course already gone
<twisted_steel> crimsun: so dpkg fails
<jacquesv> crimsun, fails dependancy says needs -k6 ?
<trey3> jacquesv, -686 is for p2 and above... -k7 is for AMD...
<jacquesv> trey3, fails dependancy says needs -k6 ?
<trey3> jacquesv, yuh... people don't seem to get that he deprecated -k7  :/
<crimsun> jacquesv: please tell me you didn't click the url on the web page.
<crimsun> jacquesv: please tell me instead you added it as a repo in Synaptic (or edited /etc/apt/sources.list manually)
<jacquesv> I did to find out what packages he had then added to my apt sources
<jacquesv> yes
<crimsun> jacquesv: what did you add?
<jacquesv> crimsun, i did add the uri testing main
<crimsun> jacquesv: did you read directly below that?
<jacquesv> I am runnign apt-get install mplayer-k7
<twisted_steel> crimsun: I touched the files in an attempt to get it to pick them up, but it tries to remove one of them at least 2 times
<trey3> jacquesv, if you have an AMD processor... apt-get install mplayer-k6 ...
<jacquesv> crimsun, apparently not !!!
<jacquesv> crimsun, "debian-marillat repository's packages were rebuilt against newer packages that aren't available in Warty"
<trey3> jacquesv, use testing...  :
<jacquesv> crimsun, doh!
<crimsun> jacquesv: continue reading.
<jacquesv> crimsun, yes ....
<jacquesv> crimsun, the light goes on!
* trey3 thinks multiverse should contain compiled-for-ubuntu versions to avoid such issues... we have mp3 support, why not video codecs?
<jacquesv> whats the deal with audio/video and Ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> crimsun: know if when hoary ships fbsplash will be enabled and if so will default gnome-terminal background be the fbsplash image file?
<jacquesv> is the licensing ?????
* trey3 has to go down the hall to watch pr0n... most annoying...
<jacquesv> trey3, hmmm
<wm_eddie> Damn now when I unmute PCM I get loud noises...
<Guardiann> jacquesv yep its the licensing
<crimsun> stuNNed: to be honest, I have no idea; jdub probably has a much clearer idea.
<stuNNed> crimsun: ok thanks
<stuNNed> brb
<jacquesv> aaahhhhhhhhhh crap
<jacquesv> I get mplayer
<jacquesv> wont play my avi ????
<crimsun> jacquesv: did you install w32codecs?
<jacquesv> ohhh uuuuh
<jacquesv> :_(
<neighborlee> does a full upgrade to hoary cause any weirdness I should prepare for ?LOL
<jacquesv> bloody 'ell....hoary ? who chooses the names ?
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> maybe one of the devs last names ..ha
<jacquesv> we'll be the laughing stock of the linux community
<wm_eddie> Who chooses the wallpapers ><
<wm_eddie> hehe
<wm_eddie> I love this distro
<neighborlee> jacquesv,heh
<jacquesv> wm_eddie, I do, why ?
<jacquesv> wm_eddie, haha just kidden
<jacquesv> neighborlee, hey
<wm_eddie> c'mon sound work!
<jacquesv> wm_eddie, I had that problem....till I went to mixer and turned up the levels
<jacquesv> wm_eddie, doh!
<wm_eddie> when I turn them up, I get static
<Shinigami> hello everyone.  I have a new instalation (warty) and I seem to be haveing some dificulty surfing and would like some sugestions.  My connection seems ok with ping, IRC clients, but the browsers take forever (about a min) to load anything.  Gaim also took a bit to log-on, but is very responsive after that.  Any thoughts for a new Ubuntu user?I have a fair understanding of computers, but only a moderate level of Linux, so an
<Shinigami> y help is appreciated.
<wm_eddie> I think I heard of that before.
<wm_eddie> something about IPv6
<Shinigami> probally
<Shinigami> wm_eddie: my friend was trying to help me yesturday when I could not log in myself.
<wm_eddie> I remember the fix being something like changing a line in the chrome configuration or something.
<wm_eddie> try a google search for firefox or mozilla IPv6 problem
<Guardiann> the fix is at www.ubuntuguide.org
<Shinigami> *nods* ok, thank you.  I'll be bak :)
<Shinigami> Both of you.
<Guardiann> yw
<wm_eddie> sigh, I'll never get this thing working right.
* wm_eddie tries getting his palm to sync
<trey3> wm_eddie, hardware plugged into right place (no seriously) ... mic muted? fiddle with mixer settings till static is gone...
<wm_eddie> trey3: yup everything is in order.
<wm_eddie> the static only happens when a sound plays. (but the static never stops)
<wm_eddie> something is not configured right...
<VenomousGecko> Hey guys
<trey3> wm_eddie, somethings wrong... sound card is working though... else you wouldn't get static... gotta be an alsa issue...
<calamari> hi
<VenomousGecko> I am having an issue with an install on an Inspiron 8000
<wm_eddie> I would get the same sound after waking from suspend on SuSE 8.2
<wm_eddie> sometimes.
<VenomousGecko> Anyone interested in hearing my story :P
<souheil> any one with s3 trio issue w/ Xf86 s3 drv?
<trey3> wm_eddie, definatly up-stream alsa issue then... should report it somewhere...
<wm_eddie> Nobody cares about this old 600E anymore
<wm_eddie> Funny thing is it only stops when I mute PCM
<wm_eddie> and if I turn up In-gain the right speaker also starts doing the static thing
<calamari> still messing w/ the boot disk.  Anyone used syslinux before?  The kernel starts booting, then complains that I don't have a correct "root=" entry.  I'm using "root=/dev/hda1 ro"
<froust> anyone know where i can download icons for firefox to replace the ones that come with ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> Themes?
<wm_eddie> or do you mean the Firefox icons in GTK?
<jacquesv> aaah
<wm_eddie> or gnome rather
<VenomousGecko> Is anyone aware of an issues with certain keys (ie the fn+font combo) causing ubuntu to freeze on Dell Inspiron 8000?
<jacquesv> I got maplayer up but wont play my xvid file
<wrd> do you mean mplayer ?
<bur[n] er> jacquesv: do any other players?  are you sure your xvid is ok?
<jacquesv> wrd yes
* bur[n] er uses mplayer to play xvid's just fine
<jacquesv> bur[n] er, well I only have mplayer
<wrd> what does mplayer say (try starting it in the commandline?)
<jacquesv> wrd I am
<jacquesv> hang on
<Guardiann> jacquesv have you installed the codecs
<bur[n] er> jacquesv: try totem-xine or vlc?
<bur[n] er> jacquesv: try with gmplayer for gui mplayer?
<souheil> jacquesv, there's libxvidcore on multi
<parmin> hello there
<parmin> i've installed apache 1.33 and php as cgi
<parmin> but all i've get is error messages
<jacquesv> bur[n] er, tried gmplayer...
<bur[n] er> jacquesv: just get totem-xine and see if that works... apt-get install totem-xine should install codecs needed, and mplayer should work after that too ;)
<bur[n] er> assuming your xvid is ok
* grepper makes a splash
* bur[n] er waves at grepper 
<grepper> hey bur[n] er :)
<bur[n] er> didn't know you were an ubuntu guy these days
<grepper> yeah, well it is well suited to this machine I am giving to my nephew
<bur[n] er> right on
<grepper> simple menu's, not too much cruft installed
<bur[n] er> for sure
<bur[n] er> i hope he doesn't burn cds ;)
<jacquesv> duuuuuuuuude
<jacquesv> its working
<jacquesv> wooooohooooo
<jacquesv> heeeehhaaa
<bur[n] er> jacquesv: what'd you do?
<grepper> he's a Mac user, so he will like these silly little windows that pop up all over the place :)
* grepper hides
<jacquesv> started from cmdline
<bur[n] er> huh... good work
<jacquesv> battlestar galactica
<jacquesv> cylons
<jacquesv> sure are pretty
<bur[n] er> jacquesv: i would suggest teh Industrial skin for mplayer :)
<bur[n] er> makes more gnomey
<jacquesv> bur[n] er, thx getting it
<bur[n] er> sure
<wrd> good night
<siimo> can someone post a list of ubuntu mirrors where there is no md5sum mismatch?
<Coglike_> can nautilus display a webpage as my desktop background?
<trey3> Coglike_, not that I know of...
<ThreeShot> like active desktop on windows?
<Coglike_> ThreeShot: yah.
<Coglike_> i was thinking now that there's nothing on my desktop, i want my rss on there.
<ThreeShot> mabye...I think you can set an image from the net directly as wallpaper, but I dunno about an actual web page.
<bur[n] er> for rss, you could use gdesklets
<Zotnix> Ick
<Zotnix> Bit slow.
<Coglike_> gdesklets seems like overkill for this
<Zotnix> Blam is very nice.
<bur[n] er> i know nothing of blam
<Coglike_> and they always ass up and eat my memory.
* bur[n] er uses liferea for rss ;)
<Surphaze> this is really causing a lot of pain, I found this as far as setup for trying to use ndiswrapper https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper the issue is just the linux-image on the cdrom doesn't seem to be enough to build ndiswrapper but because ncurses-devel not available configuring the kernel from kernel.org source is a real pain
<Zotnix> Oh, on your desktop
<HrdwrBoB> ndwisrapper is in the repositoruy
<HrdwrBoB> you shouldn't need to build it
<Surphaze> HrdwrBoB, im pretty much a newbie to ubuntu but im not seeing it in synaptic
<Surphaze> I only have the cdrom repository
<souheil> a ciao all
<Coglike_> blam, liferea, gdesklets, they don't really get to the heart of the problem, which is. i'm really good at html and css. and i want to use those skills to make my desktop look pretty.
<Surphaze> because I have no internet connection
<Surphaze> in ubuntu yet
<Coglike_> can i set a browser to use the root window?
<ShyGuy91284> Anyone here know what desktop the Ubuntu LiveCD uses?
<bur[n] er> sorry Coglike_, i know nothing of it :\
* bur[n] er tries to keep everything off his desktop
<HrdwrBoB> Surphaze: install ndiswrapper-utils and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<HrdwrBoB> like this
<trey3> ShyGuy91284, uhh... GNOME?
<bur[n] er> ShyGuy91284: gnome
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Coglike_> bur[n] er: yah, but its there all the time anyways.
<Kirsch> hey guys, i'm trying to share a folder on this machine, but if somone create's a file, the default group is his, i want it tobe of the group that is of the current folder it resides (and if he create's a folder, it would do it recursivly) any ideas?
<ShyGuy91284> K.  Thanks.  I need to do a presentation on Gnome, and a LiveCD is the best way.  Cya.
<Coglike_> bur[n] er: even a calendar there would be better than just nothing
<bur[n] er> Kirsch: i'm looking for the same thing... you can do it with samba i know... are they putting files there via samba?
<bur[n] er> sorry Coglike_
<Kirsch> no
<wm_eddie> Why isn't the gnome-pilot program working
<Surphaze> HrdwrBoB, its not there, package not found
<Kirsch> any method, i know it's a chmod command i can run.
<Surphaze> HrdwrBoB, I do have linux-restricted-modules
<bur[n] er> force group = group  <--- put that in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Surphaze> HrdwrBoB, and I already have it installed
<HrdwrBoB> Kirsch: man chmod will tell you
<bur[n] er> Kirsch: it's a chown actually... chown -R user:group blah
<Kirsch> HrdwrBoB: no it doesn't.
<bur[n] er> -R == recursive of course
<Kirsch> bur[n] er: no, if u have a directory Kirsch:www and user blah is in www, and he create's a folder in this folder, the permissions will be blah:blah, not blah:www
<bur[n] er> Kirsch: if he creates that file through samba and you have a force group = www then it will do it
<nico__> t
<HrdwrBoB> Kirsch: chmod 2755 dir will do it
<trey3> Surphaze, I see 'ndiswrapper-utils' and 'ndiswrapper-source'... makes sure universe and multiverse is activated...
<bur[n] er> but i dont' know how to do it if they create it locally or through ftp or scp or whatever, only samba :\
<Surphaze> trey3, that requires having the internet working to grab from tho right?
<Surphaze> all I have is the base install pretty much
<trey3> Surphaze, uhh... yeah, it would...
<trey3> Surphaze, but you're online... hold on...
<calamari> anyone know if grub uses /boot/initrd* ?
<Kirsch> HrdwrBoB: thanks! that's what i wanted.
<trey3> Surphaze, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndiswrapper/   <-- you can put that on disc... and one more... hold on again...
<calamari> maybe I should just ask this straight out.. are there any facilities to make a working boot disk in Ubuntu?  I tried mkboot, but the result did not boot up
<trey3> Surphaze, nm... says thats where -utils is too... but I don't see it  :/
<stuNNed> why does rescue mode mount root partition rw?
<Surphaze> trey3, damn would be easy to install if I was on the net, but can't get on the net from there :(
<Surphaze> nasty little loop
<trey3> stuNNed, kinda pointless editing files (what you would likely do in rescue mode) if they are ro...
<trey3> Surphaze, you can download them wherever you are... and use sneaker net to get them to the linux machine...
<stuNNed> trey3: something like what redhat does is nice, give the option to chroot in and have rw or not.
<Surphaze> trey3, where can I find the debs then?
<trey3> Surphaze, I just showed you.
<Surphaze> ah sorry
<stuNNed> trey3: can't run fsck when rw
<Surphaze> trey3, thats just the sources tho, im going to hit the same problem
<trey3> stuNNed, fsck is ran on boot generally anyways  :/
<trey3> Surphaze, not really... install and read docs...
<stuNNed> trey3: can it be forced to run?
<Surphaze> ok I'll give it a shot, but not optimistic
<trey3> Surphaze, ndiswrapper lets you install windows wireless drivers... you know this correct?
<trey3> stuNNed, umm... never tried...
<Surphaze> yes
<Surphaze> trey3, yes
<Surphaze> trey3, googling for my wireless card is supposedly the only way my card will work
<trey3> stuNNed, never had issues with filesystems really with Unix...
<trey3> Surphaze, yeah... no
<Surphaze> trey3, yeah... no?
<trey3> Surphaze, they were basically saying "I'm too lazy to tell you" or "I don't really know, I just want to seem smart"...
<Surphaze> trey3, you know this even if I haven't told you which card it is?
<Surphaze> I mean if I don't need ndiswrapper thats great
<Surphaze> but I haven't found anything pointing that way
<trey3> Surphaze, I don't even know what wireless card you're using...
<trey3> Surphaze, but ndiswrapper will work with any that aren't supported by linux...
<Surphaze> right
<lyy> i want to choke the packager of mythtv.
<trey3> bob2, mythtv help?
<Surphaze> trey3: linksys wpc54g I am saying it doesn't seem supported by linux but there are forum posts saying it works in ndiswrapper
<lyy> trey3: i think i need to start up and run mysql at least once
* trey3 doesn't have a TV card  :(
<Surphaze> trey3, you confused me with the "yeah... no" thing
<trey3> Surphaze, I was being sarcastic...
<Surphaze> ok
<duzchip> Hello guys!
<trey3> Surphaze, like I said... they were basically telling you to look it up youself... such comments are why #debian got the reputation it has today...
<JoePenguin> hi duzchip
<duzchip> I'm up for another 15 hours of idling :P
<trey3> duzchip, hey
<lyy> trey3: if i compared the time it takes to figure out to record on linux compared to windows, i feel like shooting myself
<bob2> trey3: as I said twice, earlier, I've never used it.
<Surphaze> trey3, but im saying I looked it up before I asked :)
<duzchip> This is probably the nicest channel online. I have never had anyone greeting me before ;P
<Surphaze> trey3: looking it up got me this way
<trey3> bob2, ahh... I'm sorry... didn't see you say that  :(
<duzchip> That's Ubuntu-people for'ya :P
<kuru> I would like to gave gaim with encryption
<JoePenguin> duzchip: I'm generally a nice person, but even I get annoyed sometimes :)
<kuru> I can't seem to be able to install it without breaking the system
<duzchip> JoePengui: I guess most people do :P
<trey3> kuru, which are you installing?
<neighborlee> trey3, and thankfullly why we dont have that reputation ..whew
<JoePenguin> duzchip: I was looking at my ifconfig a moment ago and I was suprised to see that Ubuntu had ipv6 configured without me doing anything.
<kuru> trey3: gaim-crypt or something
<duzchip> JoePenguin: I think that Ubuntu is one of the few distros that's fighting to get IPv6 accepted and used
<kuru> trey3, gaim-encryption_1.0.1+2.31-1_i386.deb
<duzchip> JoePenguin: IPv6 still aint all developed but I think it should work just fine
<trey3> kuru, there is another encryption plugin... tried that?
<trey3> kuru, http://gaim-e.sourceforge.net/   <-- stronger encryption...
<zenrox> install the dev of gaim then compile the gaim-encription plugin
<trey3> kuru, also... look into SILC... gaim has support for this... secure also...
<kuru> trey3: that one has that pluging
<kuru> trey3: all I want is to jabber using encryption
<kuru> trey3: is there an ubuntu package for that?
<kuru> that's all there is to it
<kuru> I don't care who makes it or how
<trey3> kuru, for SILC? grrr... Gaim in Ubuntu doesn't seem to have compiled SILC support in  :/
<kuru> trey3: so now when I install any other deb that breaks ubuntu (all it does is report brokeage) I can't install anything else without removing it
<kuru> even though it doesn't _really_ break anything.. simply requires a package that isn't there (the package is there with 'ubuntu' affixed to the name whereas it's a debian pacakge so it doesn't have it)
<kuru> and so it just sucks
<kuru> ubuntu should have the encrypted version
<kuru> who uses jabber without encryption anyway?
<trey3> kuru, used to come with the encryption plugin.... I think they just don't compile it in?
<pertz> Are there any ubuntu fans here who use to be die hard Debian people?
<trey3> (or maybe fedora folks just compile it in... dunno..)
<trey3> pertz, yeah...
<kuru> pertz: people actually use fedora?
<Martok> Hey dudes, I have a question.
<Martok> LOL, I used Fedora Core.
<trey3> kuru, yes... its rather nice actually... but whatever... off subject..
<pertz> I've been considering ubantu lately because I don't like running Debian unstable due to the lack of security support, and the stable version just isn't cutting it due to age.
<Martok> I thought it was cool until I realized it was just a test bed for Redhat developers to try new stuff.
<kuru> pertz: I use ubuntu on my workstation and debian for my servers.
<trey3> pertz, most security stuff is already in the packages in sid...
<pertz> Still debian on the servers then?
<kuru> pertz: and some Gentoo thrown in there.. and a little bit of FreeBSD ;)
<Martok> Hey, does anybody know how play 2 sounds at the sametime?
<kuru> pertz: everyone's got a different way of seeing things. Depends on your requirements.
<trey3> Martok, buy a decent sound card?  ;)
<Martok> trey3: No, it works in Windows.
<jdz_> Martok: You need to use a sound daemon.  Like ESD :)
<Martok> Ok, I'll search for ESD.
<Martok> I hope it's easy to configure.
<pertz> Well security is a have to, so unstable doesn't quite cut it (even though I've always claimed Debian's "unstable" was as good as anyone else's "stable", but it's getting to the point where I'm having to compile a lot of crap by hand and try and watch security updates myself while running stable. I know they're close to a release, but I anticipate being in the same situation again another 1-2 years from now....
<jdz_> Martok: It's part of Gnome, so it should be install and working.  You'll just need to have whichever applications your using output to ESD instead of directly to ALSA or OSS
<trey3> jdz_, if he's using Ubuntu (one can assume he is) ... esd is being used by default... and uhh, well - going by his question - its still not working  :/
<Martok> Yeah.
<Martok> How do I configure it?
<kuru> pertz: I think of Ubuntu as 'just another branch of Debian'
<kuru> pertz: it has yet to deviate from that
<Martok> I guess it doesn't work with my card?
<jdz_> Martok: Which applications are you trying to get to play sound at the same time?
<kuru> pertz: so, if that's what you're looking for, Ubuntu is right for you.
<jdz_> Martok: It should work with any card.  But an application might not be using ESD.
<Martok> I want the Gnome sounds to play, but still beable to listen to music in XMMS.
<trey3> pertz, seriously, most security updates are just backported from new packages... take into account that the devels use sid in most cases... you think they want security holes?
<kuru> pertz: and Debian's unstable is not as good as anyone's stable (unless you're talking MS).. it can get quite messy.
<jdz_> Martok: Ah!  Right.  Go into XMMS's output settings.  There should be a drop-down box, select ESD
<pertz> Well, what's ubantu's equivalent of dselect? And how good it ubantu's attention to security?
<Martok> Oh, thank you.
<whiprush> dselect, aptitude, and synaptic are all available
<crimsun> pertz: you can use dselect if you wish.
<kuru> dselect is crap
<trey3> kuru, I ran Debian Unstable for 4 years... rarely a huge issue...
<Martok> Output plugin?
<crimsun> kuru: ...subjectively. :)
<pertz> I've run unstable before too with really good results.
<randabis> hey someone see if this works
<randabis> http://67.10.177.213/mmpr2.ogg
<trey3> pertz, dselect is even being deprecated in Debian in favor of Aptitude... Ubuntu comes with this...
<jdz_> Martok: The basic theroy is you can only have one application outputting sound to the card at once (unless it has hardware mixing).  So to get mutiple applications, you need a sound daemon (like ESD) to do software mixing.  If an application tries to output directly to the sound card, it won't work.
<trey3> s/this/both/
<pertz> Just afraid to run it on a critical production box - I've kept it on the edges.
<Martok> Oh, ok.
<kuru> trey3: sure.. but not on a server
<Martok> So is Gnome outputing directly?
<kuru> trey3: that can cause havoc
<pertz> Yea, I know, they're phasing dselect :P
<kuru> trey3: cause there have been times when it was _very_ unstable
<kuru> trey3: broken pacakges, etc.
<kuru> trey3: most of the time it's smooth
<jdz_> Martok: ESD is outputting directly.  Everything else needs to output to ESD, which does the mixing.
<crimsun> hoary has had its share of zaniness as well.
<trey3> kuru, apt-listbugs is your friend  :/
<kuru> trey3: and you can certainly afford to do that on a workstation (I have always ran it on my workstation)
<Martok> Is ESD eSound?
<whiprush> yes
<kuru> trey3: not enough.. what if you wanted a particular package.. something came up.. whatever.
<randabis> :/
<trey3> crimsun, only bad issue for me thus far was the menu's... and even that was workable...
<kuru> trey3: this is not acceptable on a production level server.
<pertz> Ubantu doesn't track all of the packages debian does though right? And I'm guessing if I grabbed the debian version of one I'm suddently going to be looking at a lot of dependancy problems?
<kuru> pertz: yes, mostly due to package namings
<crimsun> pertz: it's quite possible that you'll run into dependency issues.
<Martok> Ok, thanks jdz_, and trey3.
<kuru> pertz: so you might want to grab the debian source, modify, re-generate the .deb and install ;)
<jdz_> pertz: You can enable Ubuntu's Universe, and get all of Debians packages
<kuru> trey3: did you say gaim-e.sf.net ?
<jdz_> pertz: Ubuntu doesn't support all of Debian's packages though, only the one's in Ubuntu's main.
<trey3> kuru, yeah
<kuru> trey3: can't find it
<pertz> So how good is their package coverage compared to debian? And does anyone know anything about progress on efforts to compile source packages on the fly to try to fix some of the versioning problems?
<kuru> nevermind
<trey3> kuru, *shrug* copy and paste from the site  :/
<whiprush> pertz: universe is basically the rest of debian compiled for ubuntu.
<jdz_> pertz: Everything in Debian is in Ubuntu's universe. :)
<jdz_> pertz: Enable universe and you'll be all set.
<trey3> jdz_, not utterly true... for instance... no 'alsaconf'...
<pertz> So what does universe do? Just a translation between package names or something?
<crimsun> (alsaconf was removed for being "mostly useless")
<jdz_> trey3: interesting.  I did not know that.
<trey3> pertz, Universe = Unsupported Free software...
<trey3> pertz, Multiverse = Unsupported Non-Free software
<lyy> hehe, this is so cool
<lyy> all my programs are run in memory
<pertz> Okay, but if it's pulling from debian packages that aren't supported by ubantu, what's going on with the dependancies?
<trey3> crimsun, haha... bah... still, its not there... but is in Debian  :/
<lyy> i still got 200 megs of ram left to use
<Martok> Does Synaptic have all the available packages from the Ubuntu repositories?
<trey3> pertz, they are met... just don't expect them to work... basically a frozen sid... so you're back where you started kinda...
<pertz> So it pretends they're met without checking?
<trey3> pertz, warty = an ~3 month old Sid with patches etc for packages that are supported....
<trey3> pertz, no... they are met...
<jdz_> pertz: Basicly, Universe is a snapshot of Debian Sid at the time of release, with everything compiled to work with Ubuntu.
<pertz> but it's all straight out of frozen (or unstable later on?) without security patches or anything else?
<trey3> pertz, think of main contrib and non-free.... if you want something in non-free, it doesn't "pretend" its there if its not enabled... simular response... its still apt-get  :/
<pertz> So all of the packages are recompiled, just not checked or something in the universe?
<trey3> pertz, Security Updates are _only_ made to the software that is in main and restricted
<pertz> Okay.
<pertz> What's restricted?
<trey3> (restricted = non-free supported... basically hardware drivers etc)
<pertz> Ah.
<trey3> pertz, knew you would ask  :P
<jdz_> Not every package can be supported by Ubuntu directly, because there are so damn many.  That doesn't mean the ones in Universe won't work though.  Infact I've never had proublems with Universe so far.
<pertz> So at the end of the day, ubantu is the next step up from running debian frozen (or unstable), but still doesn't quite go all the way to the top?
<trey3> pertz, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view  <-- read, and keep in mind concept of main contrib and non-free in Debian...
<jdz_> Well, with Ubuntu, your garanteed 6 month releases AND all the packages avabale in Debian.
<bob2> well, most of them
<trey3> jdz_, thats _never_ a good thing on a server  :/
<bob2> and debian main (which gets security support) is a lot bigger than ubuntu's supported suite
<jdz_> debian main is also something like 3 years old eh.
<trey3> bob2, yes... but its not garenteed that sid security patches are actually in those packages though...
<bob2> trey3: sure
<bob2> I'm talking about stable.
<trey3> bob2, eh... sid packages get the same security stuff... they just don't seperate it out...
* trey3 has read many Changelog's that prove this point  8)
<calamari> hi
<trey3> calamari, hi
<bob2> trey3: er, no
<bob2> they get seperate uploads
<calamari> is there a way I can pause booting so I can read the messages before they scroll off?
<pertz> Can ubantu do a text only install or is it married to the graphics gui now?
<setite> what is a good thing for a noob to read that tells you all abotu linux?
<calamari> I've tried using shift-pgup, but eventually it goes off the scrollback
<bob2> pertz: you mean "can the installed system be text-only?"?
<trey3> pertz, it only does text still... its debian-installer  :/
<setite> this kid doesnt know anything... what DOS is, MBR, etc....
<calamari> and also shift-pgup stops working once it gets to the ubuntu login prompt
<bob2> setite: I hear o'reilly's "linux in a nutshell" is good
<crimsun> setite: ora.com has articles and various books.
<trey3> pertz, 'custom' to edit package selection etc...
<whiprush> calamari: look in /var/log/dmesg
<pertz> Anything linux oriented written by o'reilly tends to be good.
<poningru> hey how do I turn on 3dnow and sse in my atholon, for some reason its not enabled
* trey3 wonders if calc is working for Canonical now?
<bob2> trey3: no
<poningru> anyone?
<bob2> poningru: I'm 99% sure it's not possible to disable
<trey3> bob2, oh... only person I recognize in #kubuntu :o
<crimsun> poningru: look in the flags of /proc/cpuinfo
<calamari> is there a way tofind out whether ide disk support is a module or built into the kernel?
<bob2> calamari: it's a module in ubuntu kernels
<calamari> aha
<crimsun> calamari: CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK
<trey3> calamari, you can look through /boot/config-`uname -r`
<poningru> ok
<calamari> thats probably why I can't boot from these boot disks then
<calamari> wonder whose bright idea that was.. hehe
<poningru> oh heh
<poningru> it is flagged
<poningru> hmm
<bob2> the ubuntu disks use an initrd to avoid that
<bob2> poningru: why do you think it's disabled?
<calamari> the initrd is 4mb .. way too big for a floppy
<bob2> then you need a custom kernel
<pertz> Does universe pull from more sources than just Debian?
<bob2> no
<trey3> calamari, default kernels are build to the lowest common denominator... having it built in would probably upset people who don't need it?
<bob2> well, "99.99% no"
<trey3> calamari, I don't really see why having it as a module would break booting from a bootdisk though  :/
<bob2> trey3: some drivers conflict when built in, too
<trey3> bob2, that too...
<pertz> Okay, didn't think they'd be wiring up anything new there, but that page made it sound like a distinct possibility.
<poningru> bob: I dont know, I saw it in some conf file and it wasnt enabled
<trey3> pertz, multiverse does... universe is only the rest of Debian though...
<pertz> So, how good are the distro sites for ubantu (frequently available, frequently crammed, only issue around release time, always easily accessable, etc.?)
<calamari> trey3: dunno either.. but I saw this page: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2004/09/msg00574.html
<calamari> trey3: thats the exact error I get (the bottom one), when I try to boot
<calamari> (from the boot disk)
<bob2> poningru: what conf file?
<Local_man> ubuntu runs badly on a 200 mhz system with 64 mb ram
<trey3> calamari, is /boot located on /dev/hda1?
<poningru> dont remember
<poningru> let me look
<calamari> trey3: yes
<trey3> calamari, uhh... that error disagrees...
<bob2> Local_man: no
<pertz> *Ignores the 200mhz 64MB box next to him running Debian...
<bob2> Local_man: gnome will run badly on that
<poningru> bob2: ah nm it wasnt a conf file
<Local_man> isee
<poningru> it was the error I got when starting the mplayer
<pertz> Of course I hate X too so....
<Local_man> ice better?
<trey3> calamari, using ext3
<trey3> ?
<poningru> 3DNow supported but disabled
<poningru> 3DNowExt supported but disabled
<poningru> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<poningru> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2
<calamari> trey3: ext2
<trey3> calamari, shouldn't be issue (although why is a good question..)
<calamari> trey3: why what? :)
<trey3> calamari, why no journel...
<poningru> bob: this is from cpuinfo
<poningru> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<lyy> i'm having a hard time making mplayer work on ubuntu
<calamari> trey3: I was afraid to use a journaling fs because I remember hearing lots of reports of file corruptions from them
<poningru> yeah me too
<poningru> lyy
<calamari> trey3: maybe they are better now.. hehe
<lyy> poningru: to tell you the truth, all i care about is, music and movies
<Local_man> iprefer fs myself..
<poningru> calamari: I heard reiser4 has dealt with those now
<crimsun> lyy: what cpu do you have, and which mplayer- package do you have installed?
<pertz> ext3 has been good to me so far and I've been running it on several different boxes for a while now.
<bob2> poningru: so your mplayer was poorly compiled
<bob2> poningru: install mplayer-k7
<lyy> crimsun: i have an p3 intel pent
<poningru> ah ok
<crimsun> lyy: you need mplayer-686
<poningru> let me try again
<lyy> crimsun: ok
<pertz> So, how good are the distro sites for ubantu (frequently available, frequently crammed, only issue around release time, always easily accessable, etc.?)
<trey3> calamari, thats kinda the point of a journel... to try to fix file curruption...
<Local_man> i need to format a small hard drive... would like 2 partitions plus a hard drive... should i make the root partitipon larg or /usr?
<lyy> crimsun: what repo will give that?
<crimsun> lyy: for warty or hoary?
<trey3> lyy, marillats w32codecs (guilty party most of the time when people say mplayer isn't working) is b0rked right now  :/
<Local_man> i mean swap partition.. not hard drive
<lyy> i don't know
<calamari> trey3: anyhow.. I know /boot is on /dev/hda1 because everything is on /dev/hda1, and swap is /dev/hda2 :)
<bob2> crimsun: -686 is not going to have 3dnow support
<crimsun> bob2: right, but lyy has a pentium 3
<lyy> i'll try anything
<trey3> calamari, hmm... then you have bigger issues  :/
<calamari> trey3: not really.. boots fine from the hard drive
<lyy> soon i'll have to try rm -rf /
<randabis> you COULD just get w32codecs from the mplayer site...you just have to put them in /usr/lib/win32/
<lyy> ifall else fails
<topyli> when a new user logs into gnome, he gets notified about .xmodmap but not stuff like .xinitrc or .xsession :(
<crimsun> lyy: what does /etc/issue tell you regarding the ubuntu version?
<calamari> sad to hear that I have to do a kernel recompile to get a decent boot disk, though
<bob2> crimsun: erk, sorry
<trey3> calamari, uhh... replace menu.lst on floppy with menu.lst on hd?
<lyy> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<lyy> Illegal instruction
<pertz> Anyway, I've got a new box coming in in a few days that isn't critical, I think I'll take ubantu for a spin and see where it takes me.
<crimsun> lyy: dpkg -l mplayer-\*|grep ^ii
<calamari> trey3: huh?
<poningru> I dont have to reboot my comp for reinstallation do I?
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know if the hal/cups integration from fedora will make it into hoary?
<jdub> ficusplanet: it won't
<trey3> calamari, what don't you understand?
<jdub> ficusplanet: hopefully next release
<calamari> trey3: what does this line mean "calamari, uhh... replace menu.lst on floppy with menu.lst on hd?"
<lyy> crimsun: ii  mplayer-custom 1.0-pre5-0.6ub The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<calamari> trey3: or are you referring to a grub boot disk?
<ficusplanet> jdub, OK. Thanks.  Also along the lines of hardware "just working," are you guys changing netapplet at all?
<trey3> calamari, umm... that is a grub error... you said thats the issue... so bootdisk has grub  :/
<crimsun> lyy: that's why you're getting an illegal instruction error. You need to remove 'mplayer-custom' and install 'mplayer-686'.
<Local_man> i got the live CD stuck in the floppy drive.. but it still sticks out far enough to use as a cup holder.. question is.. will it hold a full 20 oz cappacino?
<jdub> ficusplanet: netapplet, yes. not networkmanager.
<trey3> which would make sense... as most linux bootdisks these days have grub...
<lyy> crimsun: ok. know where i can get mplayer-686 aside from googling for it?
<calamari> trey3: I made the boot disk myself using syslinux
<ficusplanet> jdub, Yeah, I heard of that decision.  Will netapplet be made into an actual applet and cleaned up, etc., though?
<crimsun> lyy: the same place you got 'mplayer-custom'.
<lyy> crimsun: i used synaptic
<jdub> ficusplanet: most likely, yes.
<crimsun> lyy: (presuming you used debian-marillat and sh.nu)
<lyy> i didn't see a mplayer-686 there
<poningru> gah
<crimsun> lyy: see /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<lyy> ok
<poningru> bob: this is the error I still get
<poningru> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1060 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)
<poningru> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<poningru> 3DNow supported but disabled
<poningru> 3DNowExt supported but disabled
<poningru> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<poningru> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2
<poningru> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<poningru> Illegal instruction
<poningru> sorry for the flood guys
<lyy> poningru: that's what i got too
<ficusplanet> jdub, Excellent.  Thanks a lot.  Ubuntu has been wonderful so far.
<lyy> if you figure it
<crimsun> poningru: same thing. You need 'mplayer-k7', not 'mplayer-custom'.
<lyy> poningru: if you figure it out let me know
<Local_man> does ubuntu support duron processors?
<HrdwrBoB> Local_man: yes
<poningru> yeah but if I try to get mplayer-k7
<poningru> it doesnt let me install it through the synaptic package manager
<poningru> sigh let me try again
<trey3> crimsun, -k7 is deprecated... just tell them -k6 ...
<crimsun> lyy: / poningru: please read /wiki/RestrictedFormats and pay particular attention to the section regarding debian-marillat's repo being updated.
<neighborlee> k gents cross fingers and toe fo rme..im almost done apt-get upgrading into hoary..
<crimsun> trey3: 10-4
<Local_man> i need to use a 2.4 kernel to use my winmodem.. can i use one on Warty?
<poningru> oh okay
<poningru> thank you crimsun
<poningru> didnt see that
<trey3> still says depends -k6 here?
<jdz_> Local_man: No, ubuntu uses 2.6 kernels
<Local_man> ok ty
<randabis> you can use 2.4 kernels with it I thought...
<Local_man> debian kernels?
<lyy> so howdo i remove a package?
<jdz_> randabis: from what I understand, that would break a lot of stuff.  for example, udev.
<lyy> or how do i verify that a package was removed?
<jdz_> lyy: open up Synaptic (the graphical package manager) and search for it :D
<Macbeth> I am having a problem configuring network settings for ubuntu on my inspiron 8000 laptop. If anyone's not busy, perhaps they could help an ubunu newbie :)
<randabis> hmm
<Local_man> does ubuntu install wvdial?
<trey3> Local_man, yes
<trey3> Local_man, ps... I see 2.4 kernels... unsupported though...
<Local_man> oh  ok great thank you
<jdz_> trey3: I think they are left over from debian, and again, it will break a lot of stuff.  be warned.
<trey3> jdz_, yes... but its what he asked for  :/
<Local_man> i'll try it
<Macbeth> he wants to break stuff.
<trey3> (and mainly... g-v-m will be broken... thats about it...
<duncanm> hello
<duncanm> when i apt-get dist-upgrade, i keep on seeing
<duncanm> Setting up python2.4-xml (0.8.4-1ubuntu1) ...
<duncanm> update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xmlproc_parse corrupt: missing newline after manflag
<duncanm> dpkg: error processing python2.4-xml (--configure):
<duncanm>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<duncanm> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python-xml:
<duncanm> how do i deal with that?
<duncanm>  python-xml depends on python2.4-xml (>= 0.8.4-1ubuntu1); however:
<duncanm>   Package python2.4-xml is not configured yet.
<bob2> sure your disk is ok?
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> why is that a problem?
<duncanm> how can i trigger it to redownload?
<duncanm> i was low on disk earlier, but i installed a new disk, so i'm good now
<trey3> duncanm, if you have a spare disc around... I'd recommend downloading an hoary image...
<duncanm> hrm
<duncanm> well
<bob2> trey3: how would that help?
<duncanm> i have it running hoary now
<trey3> duncanm, python transition is kinda painful...
<bob2> please don't advise people to do that sort of thing
<Local_man> can two versions of linux share partitions?
<bob2> Local_man: for swap and home, yes
<trey3> Local_man, yes
<bob2> Local_man: not for /, tho
<neighborlee> hey guys..i'm going to hoary..was it okay that I just did 'upgrade' or should I have done dist-upgrade ????
<bob2> duncanm: reinstall whatever package the corrupt file is from
<stuNNed> anyone use mutt?
<trey3> neighborlee, dist-upgrade
<bob2> neighborlee: things won't get upgraded with upgrade
<duncanm> bob2: apt-get reinstall <foo> ?
<Local_man> i see.. because i have mandrake running a 2.4 kernel
<bob2> stuNNed: it's best to ask specific questions...
<trey3> duncanm, apt-get install --reinstall
<duncanm> sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install  python2.4-xml
<stuNNed> bob2: sorry, how to invoke the pager in mutt?
<duncanm> i tried that
<bob2> duncanm: right
<bob2> duncanm: it won't install at all?
<neighborlee> bob2: i take it im safe to do dist-upgrade then after having done regular upgrade ? ;(
<lyy> crimsun: thanks for the link. i'm trying to install now
<bob2> neighborlee: yes
<neighborlee> k thx
<bob2> neighborlee: as safe as either by themselves are?
<bob2> stuNNed: how do you mean?
<neighborlee> heh
<duncanm> bob2: well, the problem is with, python-xml python2.3-xml python2.4-xml
<lyy> poningru: how's it going ? you got mplayer-686 installed?
<duncanm> bob2: so maybe i need to do it in some special order
<duncanm> it's probably deprecated one over another, isn't it?
<trey3> duncanm, dpkg -P python2.3-xml and try again...
<duncanm> i can't get it to redownload, though
<Local_man> ok  how would you partition a 4 gig hd for running both ubuntu and mandrake?
<duncanm> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of python2.3-xml:
<duncanm>  python2.3-reportlab depends on python2.3-xml.
<duncanm> dpkg: error processing python2.3-xml (--purge):
<duncanm>  dependency problems - not removing
<stuNNed> bob2: using abook i have in .muttrc: macro pager A |'abook --add-email'\n  ..but i don't know how to access it
<trey3> duncanm, get rid of all the python2.3 crap...
<bob2> duncanm: you'll need to pass --force-depends to it
<bob2> trey3: dude, stop giving out terrible advice
<stuNNed> bob2: or use it rather
<trey3> bob2, python2.3 is gone from hoary...
<duncanm> bob2: so, i'll listen to you,
<trey3> bob2, he is using hoary...
<duncanm> bob2: force-depends goes where?
<bob2> trey3: er, look again
<bob2> duncanm: dpkg -P --force-depends python2.4-xml
<bob2> stuNNed: hit A and it will run that command, piping the message to it
<stuNNed> bob2: it says it's not bound
<duncanm> Removing python2.4-xml ...
<duncanm> update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xmlproc_parse corrupt: missing newline after manflag
<trey3> dpkg -l | grep 'python2.3'  <-- returns nothing...
<duncanm> nope
<duncanm> it's the same error
<stuNNed> bob2: Key is not bound.  Press '?' for help.
<trey3> bob2, without ' 's I get only 2.4 stuff...
<trey3> bob2, fresh hoary install...
<Local_man> does gnome help have a glossary?
<stuNNed> bob2: buwhahahahah figured it out :D
<duncanm> Local_man: what do you want to know about GNOME?
<bob2> stuNNed: you almost certainly mean: macro pager A '| blah'
<bob2> trey3: well, I don't know what you did, but python2.3 is most certainly in hoary at the moment
<duncanm> bob2: so, what can i do to fix this?
<trey3> bob2, its not installed by default from the daily images...
<duncanm> hrm
<bob2> trey3: indeed
* stuNNed wonders if beagle will support mutt and irssi logs :D
<duncanm> looks like it's solved now
<duncanm> woohoo
<duncanm> bob2: i have one more question
<trey3> bob2, hence saying he should remove... easiest way to resolve his issue...
<duncanm> i'm still running the 2.6.8 kernel
<jdz_> stuNNed: It looks like Dashboard supports irssi, so I think beagle would too :D
<trey3> bob2, sorry if thats not the best option... but certainly not worst possible...
<duncanm> bob2: i have 2.6.10 installed, but when i boot, i think it's not loading the modules, so it couldn't see my XFS root partition
<bob2> trey3: how would that resolve his issue?
<bob2> duncanm: you're using the ubuntu kernel?
<duncanm> bob2: yes
<trey3> bob2, python2.3 stuff was conflicting from what I read?
<bob2> trey3: I didn't see that anywhere
<bob2> duncanm: they use initrds, if your bootloader isn't configured to use it, you won't be able to boot one at all
<bob2> duncanm: are you using the defaulr grub config?
<duncanm> bob2: i have always been using the ubuntu kernels, though
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> i haven't changed a thing
<duncanm> i dunno how to use debian at all, so i just slapped it on the machine at home and didn't really do much to it
<trey3> bob2, ahh... I think that was just him guessing... imma shut up now
<duncanm> occasionally, i run apt-get upgrade, that's it...
<trey3> bob2, 'duncanm bob2: well, the problem is with, python-xml python2.3-xml python2.4-xml'   :/
<trey3> I just saw the last part  :/
<trey3> sorry
<bob2> duncanm: hrm.  it should work.
<duncanm> i thought so
<duncanm> is there a way to reconfigure the kernel package?
<gnuyen> hi
<gnuyen> i installed gstreamer-0.8-mad
<trey3> duncanm, sure... thats almost certainly not what you actually want to do though...
<gnuyen> and rhythm box still doesn't show my mp3s
<bob2> duncanm: there's nothing to reconfigure, really
<duncanm> i remember it asking me some questions
<duncanm> i didn't pay much attention
<gnuyen> is there something else i have to do?
<trey3> gnuyen, that should be it...
<duncanm> something to do with the directory already being there, etc
<duncanm> i have both the normal kernel installed as well as the SMB one
<duncanm> SMP
<gnuyen> hmm
<gnuyen> i guess i'll keep lookin
<duncanm> bob2: i'm thinking of just triggering a redownload/reinstall, maybe the last installation was borked
<duncanm> i was low on disk then
<lyy> how do i manually install without synaptic?
<lyy> from the cache
<trey3> lyy, you mean apt-get? or synaptic? or dpkg -i?
* duncanm goes to bed
<duncanm> thanks guy
<duncanm> guys
<trey3> lyy, 'apt-get install pkg' 'synaptic install pkg' and 'dpkg -i pkg'
<lyy> i gues dpkg -i
<trey3> uhh... s/synaptic/aptitude/
<trey3> haha
<lyy> is there a forceful install?
<trey3> lyy, dpkg --force-help
<poningru> yeah because when you attempt to instal mplayer-k6
<poningru> it says there arent .... libs
<poningru> but I know I have those libs
<trey3> poningru, you using testing or unstable from marillat? what version of hoary?
<trey3> s/hoary/ubuntu/
<poningru> um
<lyy> there, got that crazy binary in there
<poningru> let me check
<lyy> hehe
<lyy> do it with force poningru
<lyy> who cares if the system is unstable
<trey3> lyy, good job  :)
<lyy> it's crap anyway
<lyy> i'm here to learn
<poningru> um how do I check?
<trey3> lyy, >.<
<lyy> so best way to learn is to use it without worries
<trey3> poningru, haha... you just took it from the faqs?
<lyy> poningru: did you get the mplayer working yet?
<poningru> no
<lyy> i got it working
<lyy> ok, goto /etc/apt/
<lyy> open up yoru sources.list and add in these lines
<lyy> poningru: actually 2 lines
<lyy> deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<lyy> deb http://apt.cerkinfo.be/ unstable main contrib non-free
<lyy> then as root, type apt-get update
<lyy> and then run your synaptic and search for mplayer
<poningru> trey: 2.4?
<poningru> err nm
<lyy> remove all mplayer listings you find completely
<trey3> lyy, Crimsun's packages contain plugins?
<lyy> and then install the mplayer-686
<lyy> poningru: and then it will work
<trey3> eh... actually can't... plugins are like 10megs... those are all barely above 3  :/
<poningru> hmm
<lyy> trey3: works for me. i can watch my movies now
<poningru> trey: here we go 4.1
<trey3> lyy, hmm... w32codecs is in cerk... k...
<poningru> lyy let me try those
<lyy> trey3: cerk?
<lyy> never heard of cerk
<trey3> lyy, grrr... cerkinfo... look at the url  :/
<poningru> lyy your second url
<poningru> that is the cerk repository
<lyy> poningru: oh
<lyy> poningru: hmm..it doesn't player some files
* trey3 wonders wtf mplayer-nogui depends xmms  >.<
<michael25> anyone able to help me?
<michael25> I just installed for the first time and I have display problems
<trey3> crimsun, why does mplayer-nogui depend xmms?  :(
<lyy> mpgs are ok
<lyy> i'm not sure if wmv works
<poningru> lyy: all you had to do was download win32 codecs
<poningru> nvm
<poningru> let me try it your way
<lyy> poningru: thatdoesn't work
<lyy> poningru: you have to compile the codecs into it
<spockster> need help with ma111 wireless usb adapter  anyone?
<lyy> poningru: however xine works that way
<lyy> good night guys
<poningru> michael: whats the prob?
<crimsun> trey3: xmms plugin support, I presume. Would you rather they be disabled? If so, let me know, because the same should be applied to the packages in 'hoary/multiverse'.
<knghtbrd> crimsun: why would one need to depend on XMMS if one provides a plugin for it?
<crimsun> knghtbrd: Build-Depends on xmms-dev.
<knghtbrd> that's fine
<knghtbrd> I was talking runtime
<knghtbrd> if trey wasn't, ...
<crimsun> I'll look at it later.
<crimsun> it's a straight port from hoary/multiverse. I only tweaked what was necessary to make it build against Warty's packages.
<spiral> hi
<MainVoid> it.... is... quiiiiiiet here today.....
<HrdwrBoB> MainVoid: it ebbs and flows
<spiral> MainVoid: maybe are they working ?
<Agrajag> quiet, you'll wake the sleeping Cthulhu in the corner
<MainVoid> LOL
<MainVoid> spiral: work? what's that? ;)
<spiral> MainVoid: dunno :-p
<spiral> hmmm... anyone here know if ppracer is to be integrated in hoary ?
<carambol> is realplayer10 working in hoary?
<carambol> i dont get sound (bbc.com)
<sangriag> I posted a bug and a problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=54708#post54708
<sangriag> Does someone know how to handle the situation?
<HrdwrBoB> hangon
<HrdwrBoB> readingit
<MainVoid> sangriag: u have *16* partitions??
<sangriag> yes
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend against that :)
<MainVoid> sangriag: right.. so my first question then is, can u get me output from mount from both FC1 and ubuntu64?
<HrdwrBoB> I stick to one partition per OS preferably
<MainVoid> HrdwrBoB: so would I.. ;)
<sangriag> yes
<carambol> is realplayer10 working with Hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> and I think ubuntu uses a different default uid to fc
<MainVoid> sangriag: it'd be interesting to see which partition gets mounted in FC1 for /home and respectively in U64..
<sangriag> Hrdwrbob and mainvoid, I used to do the same but I got into two accidents in the past while compiling when I was with a single partition. There was no space and everything garbled
<sangriag> :-(
<sangriag> Okay
* neighborlee is away: I stepped out for a bit
<sangriag> You can get the shared partition and ubuntu64 at the above URL
<MainVoid> sangriag: well, that tells me how you *wanted* it to be.. ;) Not how it ended up being.. ;)
<MainVoid> sangriag: just wanna confirm how things stand..
<sangriag> and about FC1 I mounted /boot to /dev/hda3, / to /hda9, /var to /hda12, /usr to /hdb15
<sangriag> And the /swap, /tmp and /home are shared
<MainVoid> sangriag: there's, like HrdwrBoB pointed out, another issue to remember as well... UID's ...
<MainVoid> sangriag: the same users would have to have the same UID's and GID's in both distro's..
<MainVoid> sangriag: or you'd run into permissions issues...
<sangriag> But the problem is with X now
<sangriag> not default IDs
<MainVoid> sangriag: that is however another thing to think of and not primary at the moment..
<sangriag> else I can link the /home to somewhere else?
<sangriag> Since it is Debian based, it was doing fine earlier
<sangriag> with Debian, I meant
<Ng> 16 partitions for 3 distros! :o
<sangriag> Yea
<Ng> that's quite an interesting test for the installer ;)
<MainVoid> sangriag: I'd probably only share the swap partition to be quite honest with you....
<MainVoid> Ng: just consider the implications it would give having differing UID's and GID's.. ;)
<Ng> MainVoid: that's not too hard to work around, but yeah
<sangriag> But the only way to share your personal data is to share the /home also so that you do not have to reenter your personal information each time you change distro and save space too
<spiral> isn't it possible for him to change uids & gids in order for them to match between distros ?
<Ng> spiral: yes
<Ng> I have a shared /home
<spiral> Ng: :-)
<MainVoid> So, how to solve this one then?
<sangriag> First problem is caused by the messy installer which whined me for two days and I forcefully installed and no X at the end (it is not only my single case, I read other threads also).
<MainVoid> sangriag: does X report any errors to it's error log?
<sangriag> none.
<MainVoid> sangriag: output to screen?
<sangriag> even startx says no such commands available
<sangriag> none
<Ng> do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<sangriag> I installed X and configure it manually as I didn't see any xserver installed
<Ng> that ought to depend on enough stuff to give you a complete X install
<Ng> startx is in xbase-clients
<MainVoid> yeah, sure sounds like u missed a few packages perhaps...
<sangriag> does ubuntu have a different command to start X?
<Ng> normally it starts X with gdm
<sangriag> meaning the installer is messy
<MainVoid> it would be very interesting to see if there was any logfiles saved from the installer...
<sangriag> gdm is also not there
<Ng> install ubuntu-desktop
<sangriag> wait, let me check
<MainVoid> sangriag: out of interest, can u `ls -ltr /usr/X11R6/bin/startx` ??
<Ng> sangriag: you should post a bug about the installer issue(s) to the ubuntu bugzilla - the forum is unofficial, so it won't be seen by the developers. well, it might be, but bugzilla is the correct place for bug reports :)
* MainVoid have a feeling the number of partitions caused the installer to get headaches..
<Ng> MainVoid: it kinda seems that way, although it should be able to handle an arbitrary number fine
<MainVoid> Ng: yeah, I'm thinking it is something along those lines..
<MainVoid> Ng: I tend to only have primary partitions and max 4 of those on x86..
<MainVoid> Ng: since I have seen very odd things happen otherwise..
<MainVoid> Ng: it *should* work, but should ad does r 2 different things, I'm afraid.. ;)
<sangriag> Ng I wrote directly to the developers and they said they are not using amd64 ;-)
<sangriag> Mainvoid no startx in the directory
<Ng> I got errors from the installer when I told it to mount my existing /home, but it wasn't the error sangriag got and ignoring it worked fine ;)
<Ng> sangriag: they do, you need to report the bug in the bugzilla and mark it for the amd64 platform
<Ng> I have a number of bugs in there myrself :)
<Ng> and if you search for amd64 in the bugzilla you'll see there are plenty
<MainVoid> sangriag: thought it may not be, was just curious.... sounds like u r missing packages then..
<sangriag> what is the URL of the ubuntu bugzilla?
<pvh> Does ubuntu ship with a repartitioning tool?
<Ng> there's parted, which is fairly good
<sangriag> pvh a hopeless one.
<Ng> sangriag: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Ng> parted isn't hopeless, the installer partition handling tool just isn't that great
<pvh> what should i install then? i'd prefer something nice and graphical which installs into my "computer" menu
* MainVoid dreams....
<Ng> parted isn't graphical, although there is qtparted in universe, which is the KDE frontend
<sangriag> do fdisk
<Ng> for some reason gparted doesn't seem to be there
<Ng> fdisk isn't a repartitioner
* MainVoid happy, my fav mag just arrived! yay!
<pvh> i have already freed the space, in this case, but i would like a nice tool which can resize partitions and the like.
<Ng> pvh: as far as I know parted or qtparted are your only option, but there might be another one hiding in there somewhere ;)
<sangriag> Ng: thanks, when I try to install ubuntu-desktop it just asks to insert the warty CD and when installed it said failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com.ubuntu/.....<packagenames> and at the end Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<pvh> Ng: Thanks.
<MainVoid> sangriag: from that URL, it seems ur sources.list may be screwed, just slightly....
<Ng> sangriag: are you using apt-get or synaptic atm? If you're using apt-get do an "apt-get update" and if you're using Synaptic click the Reload button, you probably just need new package listings
<sangriag> pvh, go for qtpated then
<MainVoid> sangriag: that last ubuntu should be after the /
<sangriag> apt-get Ng
<pvh> Ng: Do I need to worry about umounting my hda here?
<IMAlbert> hmm
<Ng> pvh: you certainly don't want to be moving/resizing partitions that you have mounted
<pvh> This is just free space.
<Ng> that's ok, so long as you don't change the partitions that are in use
<MainVoid> pvh: if u r not using those mount points, unmount them...
<IMAlbert> I have a related concern.
<MainVoid> pvh: if u do change a part u r using, u may loose data, in worst case...
<pvh> Now, I don't mean to rag on qtparted, but it's really, really stupid to allow the user to do something that can destroy the partition they're using.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: what is ur concern?
<sangriag> Ng, apt-get update gives the similar temporary error with no such files or directory and "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<MainVoid> pvh: loose data is my std disclaimer.. I'm overly cautious..
<pvh> I mean, why not just prompt the user with "This partition must be unmounted before committing."
<Ng> pvh: to be fair, qtparted isn't in the main section of ubuntu, it's in universe, which means it's not officially an ubuntu supported package. I'm sure that in hoary or the one after they'll have a nice gparted interface with safe warnings and stuff
<Ng> sangriag: /msg me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pvh> Ng: It's no insult towards ubuntu.
<pvh> Ng: It's just an example of poor software engineering.
<pvh> Ng: One of the first laws of user interface design is don't let people walk off cliffs.
<pvh> Ng: Right?
<Ng> pvh: indeed
<MainVoid> pvh: create a bug at their site then for this.. ;)
<pvh> Ng: By the way, your alias rocks YT's world.
<Ng> pvh: nice :D
<MainVoid> pvh: I do agree with u there as well...
<pvh> Ng: Good idea. I'm on it.
<Ng> pvh: not many people get the reference ;)
<MainVoid> pvh: UI design is something most developers don't know enough about..
<IMAlbert> If your install is at the middle/end of the disk, can you go back and remove/resize partitions at the beginning of the disk without the who partition table collapsing?
<pvh> MainVoid: Ignorance is no defense!
<pvh> :P
<MainVoid> LOL
<sangriag> Ng it was a default one with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and httoP://security.ubunut.com/ubuntu
<pvh> I mean, it's one thing to delete without asking.
<pvh> The best part was the error message it through while it was working:
<pvh> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<Ng> IMAlbert: if you have a partitioning tool to do it, yes. ubuntu doesn't currently have a simple, graphical one though
<IMAlbert> whole
<pvh> I mean... Come on. Either be sure you aren't destroying the data, or don't do it!
<Ng> sangriag: can you actually paste it to me? what you just wrote there has at least two typos in it ;)
<pvh> Anyway, sorry about hte rant.
<pvh> Thanks for the heads up.
<MainVoid> pvh: yup, totally agree there with you..
<pvh> Another novice question: How do I assign this partition a mountpoint in ubuntu?
<F4rm> Does anyone know how to setup an openvpn client?  I was given a .key .csr and client.conf file by our network admin
<MainVoid> pvh: man fstab
<F4rm> I have no clue how to set this up
<sangriag> I am using a different computer than the one in which there is ubuntu64
<b_e_n_z> F4rm, http://openvpn.sf.net
<pvh> MainVoid: Thanks. I figured it would probably be fstab.
<sangriag> Is there a pastebot, Ng?
<MainVoid> pvh: u can prob copy an existing line, and change the obvious bits, and most likely it'll work..
<F4rm> b_e_n_z, I'm clueless I've tried figuring it out from that page
<MainVoid> pvh: unless u wanna do something fancy.. ;)
<MainVoid> pvh: it is fairly straight forward tho..
<pvh> MainVoid: and applying the changes?
<Ng> sangriag: you should be able to use "/query Ng" to get a window just to me and paste it there, or you could use http://pastebin.ca
<MainVoid> pvh: mount <newly created mount point>
<MainVoid> pvh: u do need to create the mount point first too.. i.e. create a dir where u want to mount the new part.
<pvh> MainVoid: Got that already, but thanks.
<MainVoid> pvh: kewl, half way there then.. ;)
<MunDy`> my Ubuntu doesn't work =(
<pvh> MainVoid: I think the biggest weakness of Linux is that it's almost impossible to figure out.
<MainVoid> lol
<sangriag> Ng, I am using gaim ;-)
<sangriag> not xchat right now
<pvh> MainVoid: And by that I mean that you can't just go in and start looking for what you need on your system.
<MainVoid> pvh: nah, it's biggest weakness is that there is soooo much documentation, and not enough guidance..
<sangriag> I will paste the enabled servers in pastebin.ca
<MainVoid> pvh: yup, know what u mean... it is not intuitive enough for most ppl, tho it is getting there..
<MainVoid> pvh: much better these days then it was initially....
<pvh> MainVoid: That's the nice thing about windows/osx. If you want to reformat a drive, you can go poke through your system and things are sorted into various areas.
<pvh> MainVoid: Good luck recognizing 'parted' in /usr/bin
<sangriag> Ng, now it worked, I forgot to masq
<Ng> pvh: it's not almost impossible to figure out when you have lots of friendly IRC channels and forums and mailing lists :)
<Ng> sangriag: cool :)
<MainVoid> pvh: :) there's also the -k switch to man, or better yet, "Google is your friend"
<pvh> MainVoid: Both of which only help you if you know what to look for.
<IMAlbert> I ve used both gaim and xchat myself
<MunDy`> Can someone help me? i just installed Ubuntu (warty) but i can't actually get in...
<pvh> MainVoid: If you don't know the right keyword, ye're hooped.
<sangriag> But with my slow connection it would take more than 2 and half hours to download the ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies
<pvh> MainVoid: Which is where #ubuntu is great.
<Ng> MunDy`: what's the problem?
<Cam-> mundy: describe your problem
<MunDy`> X wont start
<MainVoid> pvh: "linux repartitioning tool" should give at least a few hits.. ;)
<pvh> MainVoid: From 1996-2004, for about fifty different distros.
<sangriag> Ng and MainVoid: do you also use amd64warty?
<Ng> MunDy`: do you see it trying, does it give you any errors?
<Ng> sangriag: I do
<MainVoid> pvh: yup, IRC is very nice to have...
<pvh> MainVoid: 90% of it will be out of date, and 9 of the remaining 10% will be wrong.
<Ng> I'm using it right now :)
<MainVoid> sangriag: nope, I'm on a P4 right now..
<pvh> MainVoid: The last 1% will mostly be people asking for help and not getting a response other than "me too!"
<MunDy`> when i 'view the output' frolm it, it just gives me information on X itself, "X is an opensource .... blah blah... for written by blah blah... e-mail blah balh...."
<pvh> Okay, slight exaggeration. :)
<MunDy`> not an actual error message
<MunDy`> and yeah it does try
<sangriag> Ng, how do you feel the difference between the two?
<MainVoid> pvh: lol
<MunDy`> but it crashes, and then gives me that msg ^^
<MainVoid> svenlawaytilfrid: away until friday?
<pvh> MainVoid: Well, my copy is running, and I think it's time for me to get some sleep. Thanks for your help!
<svenlawaytilfrid> MainVoid: yep.
<Ng> sangriag: the 64bit version is ok, if you don't need 32bit stuff like Flash and the various windows video codecs :)
<MainVoid> pvh: np..
<MainVoid> svenlaway: enjoy! ;)
<Ng> MunDy`: when you get that message, scroll right to the bottom, that's where the error should be
<Ng> MunDy`: do you know what kind of graphics card you have?
<polli> hey, is there anyone else that's having problems with dcgui-qt?
<MunDy`> Radeon 9200
<Ng> MunDy`: I think you may need to read through http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ng> that should cover installing the radeon driver
<IMAlbert> I also have an X question
<MunDy`> ok, thanks Ng
<MunDy`> i'll try that and see what happens =)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: fire away..
<MunDy`> bbl
<Ng> MunDy`: good luck :)
<IMAlbert> I wasn't able to get X working for a while until I finally got it working using the frame buffer.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: what video card do u have?
<IMAlbert> Later I installed the Nivida driver and it functions properly but when I login from gdm it switches me back to the framebuffer
<IMAlbert> When I create a new user, it functions properly.
<IMAlbert> Onboard, I believe Nvidia Vanta
<IMAlbert> It displays gdm with the Nvidia driver
<IMAlbert> When I login, I login to the GNOME desktop.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: is the problem specific to one particular user?
<IMAlbert> Yes, me (the default one), I created a test user and it works properly with it.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: ok, so when u login to gnome, what happens next? does it change resolution perhaps?
<IMAlbert> When I login to Gnome it changes from the Nvidia driver to the framebuffer.
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> that's very strange ;)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: I guess that what I'm trying to ask is, how do u know that is what is happening?
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: not meaning to sound daft there, sorry..
<lerio> hi all. I need help on sharing my Internet connection on Hoary. what do i have to check?
<IMAlbert> The screen goes momentarily blank, the monitor clicks, the image size shrinks and the horizontal rate changes to 60 HZ
<Ng> IMAlbert: log in, go to Computer (menu at the top) -> System COnfiguration -> Screen Resolution
<Ng> you should be able to set the right resolution and refresh in there
<Ng> my guess is that at some point that's what's happened and it was on 60Hz or whatever and Apply was clicked and it remembered those settings
<eruin> IMAlbert: what happens if you run glxgears?
<lerio> hi all. I need help on sharing my Internet connection on Hoary. what do i have to check?
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: yup, I concur with Ng there, that is the sounds of a monitor changing resolution (in some cases anyway)
<MainVoid> lerio: eh, ok. there's a few questions that needs to be asked first for that one...
<MainVoid> lerio: how do u connect to the net?
<IMAlbert> At the moment I can't do any live checks since i am in another partition
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: that's ok. if u still have problems after having tried it, get back in here and we'll see what the status is then.. should work fine tho...
<IMAlbert> give me a few moments
<lerio> MainVoid: thanks. ok: i connect to the network via an adsl modem--this computer runs hoary.
<eruin> I'm having trouble with nvidia drivers needing a reinstall to work with glx every boot
<eruin> :P
<lerio> MainVoid: the other one is connected to this pc through a crosscable and runs debian
<rend> whats the most cds your have burned at a time?
<lerio> MainVoid: i can ping hoary from debian
<lerio> MainVoid: and the same from hoary to deb
<Br|ce> hi folks
<MainVoid> lerio: check what ur default route is then on your debian box, and configure it to connect to a proper dns service as wel..
<Br|ce> could someone point me to a link that explains the basics of setting up a dual head system ?
<MainVoid> rend: ??
<eruin> Br|ce: no idea, but search for xinerama
<Br|ce> (I've got a laptop with a radeon 9200 and a spare crt monitor)
<eruin> Br|ce: and check through the radeon driver readme/faq
<Br|ce> ok
<Br|ce> thanks
<lerio> MainVoid: i've already set deb's resolv.conf with the correct dns
<MainVoid> lerio: can it resolve properly?
<lerio> MainVoid: but i'm not able to ping them
<MainVoid> lerio: so, if u do a traceroute <domain>, where does it start giving u probbs? at the hoary end?
<lerio> MainVoid: also, the deb install misses lots of packages. so i'm not able to run ifconfig and traceroute
<PWM> Hi, i've searched the net for ways to install the firestarter firewall, but since I'm a noob with linux, I can't figure it out... I've downloaded the firestarter debian-archive so can someone please tell me how to install it? :)
<lerio> MainVoid: i need an internet connection to install them!!!
<MainVoid> lerio: <g> ok.. u can check what the default route is with netstat -rn
<mbp_> PWM: "sudo dpkg -i firestarter-*.deb"
<mbp_> or, more simply
<mbp_> "sudo apt-get install firestarter" will get you the current one from hoary and download it automatically
<mbp_> or use the Synaptic package manager from the menu
<PWM> mbp_: thanks I'll try right away :)
<lerio> MainVoid: what do you need to know?
<MainVoid> lerio: ur deb box should have ur hoary system as the default route...
<PWM> mbp_: It says it could find the package "firestarter" :(
<MainVoid> lerio: and I then assume ur hoary box has a proper connection to the net from there on...
<lerio> MainVoid: there are two lines, where the fields are Destination Gateway Genmask
<PWM> and when I searc for it with synaptic it doesn't find anything
<MainVoid> PWM: if u apt-cache search <search string>, do u then find firestarter?
<MainVoid> PWM: u were quicker then me there.. ;)
<lerio> MainVoid: 192.168.0.0 --- 0.0.0.0 --- 255.255.255.0 (the first line)
<rend> MainVoid: ????
<PWM> MainVoid: I appreciate your help, but like I said I'm totally new to this, and I must admit you confused me a bit there :)
<lerio> MainVoid: 0.0.0.0 --- 192.168.0.2 --- 0.0.0.0 (the the second one -- 192.168.0.2 is my hoary box)
<MainVoid> lerio: and the second line should have the hoary box in the second column?
<mvo_> MainVoid: apt-cache and synaptic use the same database :)
<rend> I make like 100 cds per day... looking for some cheap way to make duplication and printing of them cheaper/easier to do..
<MainVoid> mvo_: I know, just managed to type at the same time here.. ;)
<lerio> MainVoid: and yes, the hoary box has a proper internet connection
<MainVoid> Ng: u there?
<MainVoid> lerio: hmm....
<PWM> how about that "universe" thing everybody writes about that you should enable in synaptic... I can't see anything that says "universe" :/
<Ng> MainVoid: yes
<polli> hmm, does anyone have problems with dcgui-qt (I'm using hoary)? I get a lot of "CXml::xml_UTF8Toisolat1 error <insert favorite digit here>" when I start it
<lerio> MainVoid: sounds strange... :)
<MainVoid> Ng: does the kernels in ubuntu allow a system to act as a router by default, or is that commented out, u know?
<MainVoid> PWM: there should be 2 repositories unchecked in synaptic...
<KarlosII> what architecture is ubunut optimized for?
<Ng> MainVoid: it probably has ip forwarding disabled by default, which you can enable with "echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" (that will be forgotten on a reboot, you can set it permanently with /etc/sysctl.conf)
* KarlosII hopes noone says 386 or 486 or 586
<MainVoid> lerio: see Ng's comment.. ;)
<PWM> MainVoid: yeah, but the URL is the same so I figure "that's ok" :|
<MainVoid> PWM: not quite, the URL points to the correct server, and then there's different repositories on that server...
<Ng> (edit /etc/sysctl.conf and put a line in with "net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1", that makes the change permanent)
<KarlosII> what architecture is ubunut optimized for?
* KarlosII hopes noone says 386 or 486 or 586
<Ng> KarlosII: probably no more than 486
<PWM> MainVoid: , well, I guess I'll have to stop assuming so much until I learn this new OS :) Thanks for your help :)
<Zindar> 386,586 and 686
<Zindar> and PPC... :)
<jdub> KarlosII: packages use 486 instructions, tuned for 686
<MainVoid> PWM: No probbs.. ;) I didn't explain myself very well there, but you get the idea I hope.. ;)
<KarlosII> eww 486
<jdub> there's no benefit using anything higher
<KarlosII> 486 and 586 is garbage
<Ng> KarlosII: are you a gentoo user by any chance? ;)
<jdub> applications that need to use processor specific functions do it at runtime
<KarlosII> Ng, why woud you say that
<Ng> KarlosII: because gentoo users seem to belieive that gcc optimisations actually improve things
<Zindar> ok... I was just thinking about the kernel packages.. ignore me :)
<prego> how do I enable apm in ubuntu? my laptop does not work with acpi
<KarlosII> I'm thinking about kernel
<Ng> KarlosII: I'm at least haf half joking btw ;)
<Ng> -haf
<KarlosII> Ng, well I willadmit it I use gentoo but i find the speed different in compilation of the kernel.
<jdub> KarlosII: you can choose between 386, 686, k7
<jdub> (and smp variants)
<KarlosII> for kernel?
<MainVoid> prego: add -noacpi -nolapic in menu.lst for the correct kernel
<jdub> yes.
<Zindar> isn't there a 585 kernel too?
<KarlosII> hmm
<jdub> no.
<Zindar> ok
<KarlosII> jdub oh
<KarlosII> heh
* KarlosII ponders
<clubky> h
<KarlosII> what debian tree is based on?
<jdub> hi clubky
<KarlosII> ie sid/sarge
<jdub> KarlosII: ubuntu is a branch of debian sid.
<jdub> released every six months
<clubky>  from n turkey
<lerio> MainVoid: if i try to run the echo command it says permission denied (even with sudo), but i was able to change the file. do i have to reboot?
<KarlosII> hmm i need something more stable.....I have debian installation based on sid that my mom is complaining is crahsing
<MainVoid> lerio: yup..
<jdub> KarlosII: see above - there are stable releases every six months
<lerio> MainVoid: thanks a lot. i'll let you know...
<MainVoid> KarlosII: well, why is it crashing?
<KarlosII> sid is not stable
<MainVoid> lerio: no probbs, have fun!
<KarlosII> jdub
<jdub> KarlosII: ubuntu is not sid, it's a branch of sid.
<KarlosII> jdub, a branch....
<jdub> www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<KarlosII> now you got me baffled okie
<jdub> we take sid, branch off it regularly, stabilise it and release it
<jdub> as per the release schedule
<KarlosII> hmm okie is upgrading to new  release easy rather then a complete reinstall as i get that impression from the document
<jdub> yes, just like debian.
<PWM> hmm, when I try to start firestarter it says my password is wrong... but I'm sure I typed the right password
<KarlosII> jdub, so you have your own apt repositories setup is what you're saying
<jdub> KarlosII: ubuntu is completely built against itself, and we have a very different release schedule, yes.
<KarlosII> now it's making sense
<spiral> so this will come with gnom 2.10 final & maybe kde 3.4, isn't it ?
<KarlosII> gnome 2.10?
<KarlosII> didn't know that existed
<prego> MainVoid: thank you, but still APM does not work. "No APM support in kernel"
<jdub> spiral: hoary will come with gnome 2.10, probably not kde 3.4.
<KarlosII> I reall should keep my eye on things betetr
<jdub> KarlosII: it's in development. we track gnome development, releasing our preview ont he same day of gnome's release.
<spiral> jdub: will it be available on universe/multiverse ?
<KarlosII> jdub, is there good NX support btw?
<jdub> not atm
<jdub> spiral: kde 3.3 will be
<jdub> as built by the kubuntu team
<prego> anyone has succeded with firewall-easy?
* KarlosII ponders whether "jdub not atm" was an answer to his question
<spiral> jdub: yes... and kubuntu, is it downloadable somewhere or just via apt-geting on ubuntu classic ?
<jdub> KarlosII: yes
<jdub> spiral: kubuntu is being developed in hoary atm
<KarlosII> jdub, hmm
<MainVoid> prego: hmm..
<KarlosII> jdub I need remote access to fix thinsg for my ma....hmmm
<jdub> KarlosII: vnc, ssh, etc., etc.
<PWM> how do I start firestarter? it says my root password it wrong when I try to start it
<jdub> PWM: sudo firestarter
<KarlosII> hmmm
<gusto_> anyway to su to become root?
<MainVoid> gusto_: yup..
<gusto_> MainVoid: can you please tell me how?
<MainVoid> gusto_: su on it's own to "switch user" to root, and keeping your own environment variables, or do su - <username, blank for root> to use that users env vars...
<MainVoid> gusto_: man <command> will tell you more..
<jdub> gusto_: sudo su -
<MainVoid> jdub: why sudo su -?
<gusto_> jdub: thanks
<jdub> gusto_ wants to su to root
<MainVoid> jdub: that'd mean ordinary users are not allowed to run su...
<prego> MainVoid: perhaps because root account is disabled by default
<jdub> ubuntu uses sudo
<MainVoid> su - does it..
<jdub> so sudo su - gives you a root shell
<jdub> (as would sudo -s -H)
<jdub> but sudo su - is nicer
<MainVoid> prego: disabling the root account would be detrimental to any system.. ;)
<prego> MainVoid: login is disabled not the account itself
<jdub> MainVoid: the root account is disabled by default in ubuntu.
<prego> MainVoid: you are supposed to use sudo instead
<prego> MainVoid: IMHO sudo su - allows loging as root whereas login is disbled by default
<MainVoid> I agree with that being a good idea, however, if I know the root password, I should be allowed to login as that user..
<jdub> MainVoid: if there is no root password, you can't.
<MainVoid> I'd disagree to having to be forced to use sudo for that particular usage..
<jdub> you can't su to root, dude, there is no root password
<trey3> jdub, sudo -s doesn't bring environment? usually, taking me to /root is annoying... just want environment...
<MainVoid> jdub: this is the first distro I've seen doing this.
* trey3 still doesn't get how 'sudo su -' would work though  :/
<prego> MainVoid: doing this, no root brute-force attack is possible
<MainVoid> prego: do u mean local or remote brute force?
<prego> MainVoid: They would require first the list of users, crack each user, but they still don't know which ones are in sudoers
<prego> MainVoid: both... unless exploits...
<MainVoid> prego: for remote, I only use SSH to login remotely, which nicely also has it's AllowUsers setting..
<digmig> i tried sudo passwd root once - behaves normal since then. security reestablished.
<trey3> jdub, 'sudo -s' == 'su' != 'su -' ?
<MainVoid> prego: for local brute force, well then it is not just the root account that is interesting..
* trey3 is just looking for a yes or no...  :(
<MainVoid> prego: and other users are more likely to have weaker passwords then root anyway..
<prego> MainVoid: you tweak in ssh what sudo does already...
<MainVoid> prego: eh??
<prego> MainVoid: restricting root access, I mean
<trey3> MainVoid, thats not a valid point actually... knowing the first user is in effect the admin... most users will still give it a difficult password to crack...
<prego> MainVoid: I agree that the user that has sudo acess is the weakest point
<Ng> that would be true on a box with aroot password
<MainVoid> trey3: if u r local, u can prob read /etc/passwd, meaning u already know the usernames...
<Ng> privilege escalation attacks are pretty easy generally :(
* trey3 wonders if its possible to not allow said user to be logged in remotely?
<spiral> and for the ssh example... If you prevent root access...
<spiral> you need to know a local user password to ssh
<spiral> then su - & know the root password...
<trey3> MainVoid, no... only root has read rights to /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<spiral> and not just only a local user password... even if it's the sudoer one, it might be easyer
<MainVoid> trey3: wrong, I can cat /etc/passwd on warty
<MainVoid> /etc/shadow has the passwords
<MainVoid> spiral: yes, u sould login as a normal user into a box...
<trey3> MainVoid, eh... I guess I changed that here  :/
<MainVoid> s/sould/should/
<prego> What means "uninstall completely" in synaptic?
<trey3> prego, dpkg -P or apt-get remove --purge ...
<spiral> MainVoid: so in my example, you need two passwords... isn't it more secure ? :-o
<trey3> prego, basically removes config files too..
<prego> trey3: ah thanks
<MainVoid> spiral: that is what I'm saying too... ;)
<spiral> MainVoid: ok, thanks :-)
<prego> trey3: If I don't do that, the config files are kept, ... how do I know which are the "hung" config files?
<IMAlbert> I'm back, sorry I took so long. I had to manually edit my bootloader to get here.
<MainVoid> spiral: what I am against is having to have to use sudo in order to be allowed to use su
<trey3> prego, no way to tell really...
<prego> trey3: thanks, anyway ;-))
<spiral> MainVoid: :-)
<HcE> MainVoid: use sudo -s if you need to be root for longer periods
<MainVoid> HcE: nah, I stay away from root, unless I *have* to have root access... and when I do, I don't mind a little bit of pain to go with it.. though that sudo bit is ... odd...
<MainVoid> it is always easier to do things the way one is used to do them..
<MainVoid> not an excuse I know, but still, a point to take into account..
<IMAlbert> MainVoid
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: yes?
<trey3> hmm... sudo -i = shell + environment (path etc) ... damnit @ however told me -s  :(
<IMAlbert> Took your advice (once I got in) and it seems to have done the trick.
<trey3> 'sudo -i' = 'su -'
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: kewl.. tho I think the suggestion as such was made by Ng.. ;)
<IMAlbert> By the way, does the frambuffer operate at any rate other than 60 Hz
<IMAlbert> Give credit where credit is due.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: have no idea, haven't checked that to be honest.. ;)
<MainVoid> trey3: if that is the case, suggest that then as an alias in bash for ubuntu!!?? ;)
<IMAlbert> I changed the setting to 1024x768 at 75 HZ
<trey3> MainVoid, it will never go down... you can do it locally?
<Ng> IMAlbert: typically the framebuffer can support the same resolutions as X, although it would depend on exactly which framebuffer driver it was using. It's almost certainly not using a framebuffer driver though
<Ng> if you're sure gdm is using nvidia then it should still be using it once you log in
<trey3> sudo -s = su though... I was always told thats wrong (due to not bringing env.)
<MainVoid> trey3: nah, I'll prob get things around in such a way that I am used to them, more likely..
<IMAlbert> Now the monitor doesn't change from gdm only when I restart X (as it should)
<trey3> MainVoid, other than little things, you'd be surprised how fast you get used to using sudo..
<IMAlbert> Thank You for your help
<MainVoid> trey3: oh, I'm quite happy using sudo, just not in the context of running su.. ;)
* trey3 wishes time wouldn't go so fast... 4:30 and not even tired  :(
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: enjoy! ;)
<MainVoid> trey3: AM or PM??
<trey3> MainVoid, am...
<trey3> if it was pm... I wouldn't mind at all...
<IMAlbert> I see what happens come April
<MainVoid> trey3: LOL, it's 11:30 here.. ;)
<trey3> MainVoid, Aussie?  :)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: 1/4/05 u mean? :D
<MainVoid> trey3: UK.. ;)
<trey3> MainVoid, ahh... what part?
<prego> I have some problems with a usb stick. If I format it with fat or reiserfs it works OK, but if I use ext2/ext3 it is pain slow when writting (being quick at reads)
<MainVoid> trey3: North west, just south of Manchester...
<IMAlbert> I will have to check that
<trey3> MainVoid, cool... moved to the US from Blackpool... born in Coventry though  :)
<jdub> MainVoid: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<piper> Hey, I was wondering if anyone can help me; having some problems installing Ubuntu.
<MainVoid> trey3: well, being Swedish originally, u can never guess where I moved from to get here...
<trey3> piper, tell us problems... and we might be able to help  :)
<piper> Specifically the formatting part. It doesn't want to format anything.
<trey3> MainVoid, Japan?  8)
<MainVoid> jdub: reading it now.. ;)
<piper> (checked the forums and it seems to be a popular issue, but no replies... :( )
<MainVoid> trey3: Dublin.. :D
<trey3> MainVoid, bah... not even close  :(
<trey3> piper, gah... what are you trying to set? how far do you actually get?
<MainVoid> trey3: <g>
<trey3> MainVoid, bah... their are like 3-4 screens related to partitioning...
<trey3> there*
<piper> Just up to the formatting part; I can set everything up but when it tries to format the partitions it gives me a red error screen.
<odyssey> hello
<MainVoid> jdub: it's prob a good way of getting noobs into using sudo...
<trey3> piper, hah... haven't even seen that... what does error say?
<MainVoid> jdub: tho, for me, that has used *nix for ~10 years..... different story..
<MainVoid> jdub: ever tried su1?
<trey3> jdub, permission to change 'sudo -s -H' to 'sudo -i' (on account of its shorter and does the same thing + more) ?
<ismaeval> MainVoid: for a single user installation, using sudo is killing flies with cannon balls, as we say in spain :)
<jdub> trey3: nice one
<IMAlbert> Is it a home computer?
<trey3> jdub, take that as a yes?
<jdub> trey3: yep
<MainVoid> ismaeval: if u *know* what u r doing, I'd agree, otherwise it's a good thing to learn.. ;)
<trey3> 8)
<ismaeval> MainVoid: using Linux -> knowing what u r doing or at least planning to ;)
<IMAlbert> If it is, there's really no such ting as single user.
<piper> Eh, I'll be back in a bit, got to write down the actual error message.
<IMAlbert> thing
<MainVoid> ismaeval: u r starting down the correct path at a minimum!! :D
<trey3> jdub, hmm... haha... its locked...  :(
<ismaeval> MainVoid: I think the minimum in this case is `su -c'
<ismaeval> MainVoid: you don't need sudo unless *you know* you need sudo
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: well, even on a home computer u may have more then one user at a time logged in to it..
<ismaeval> in that case, having more than one user logged in, indeed sudo is *very* useful
<IMAlbert> Hence, there is no such thing as a single user.
<MainVoid> ismaeval: I'd rather say, u need sudo in case u r new to *nix, to be honest...
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: how come?
* MainVoid has seen to many dev/qa types wrecking *nix machines completely..
<ismaeval> MainVoid: using Mac OS X, sudo is the only way to get root, well, Apple users are new to *nix, let's agree
* MainVoid cried when a dev type did `rm -rf /etc/*` on a Solaris box...
<spiral> ismaeval: :-p
<IMAlbert> If it's a home computer, more than one person in the house will invariably want to use it.
<ismaeval> IMAlbert: then, the other partition with windows installed comes to mind :P
<IMAlbert> Is it Windows ME like mine?
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: I see what u mean.. u r thinking of one person sitting by the same computer at one time..
<poningru> lol
<poningru> looking at mainvoids earlier comment
* MainVoid actually kept w98se
<IMAlbert> Not necessarily, just don't expect the computer to see much idle time.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: well, then u may have multiple users at the same time, right? ;)
* MainVoid is discussing mainly because I have nothing better to do.. ;)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: tell me to shut up if I get too tedious.. ;)
<IMAlbert> or consecutive
<MainVoid> true, true..
<trey3> jdub, ugh... I don't like the wording "to have a login shell as root" because this is technically still the case with 'sudo -s'  :(
<piper> Well, I'm back with the error messages.
<trey3> jdub, maybe you can think of something better?
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: but that doesn't exclude u wanting to have multiple user support.. ;)
<MainVoid> trey3: "to get a command line with root priviliges" perhaps?
<IMAlbert> Of course not.  I wouldn't want someone else messing with MY files.
<piper> I get up to the partitioning screen, select "Manually Edit", set up the partitions, select "Finish partitioning..." and get this lovely message on a red screen: "The (ext2/3/reiserfs) file system creation ... failed"
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: so, how do u do on a system that doesn't have multi-user support to make sure that doesn't happen?
<piper> Any help would be great :)
<IMAlbert> You don't.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: wrong, u install a proper OS, like ubuntu.. :D (sorry, couldn't help myself!)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: one answer would be to encrypt your files, which becomes cumbersome after a while.. ;)
<IMAlbert> But doesn't Ubuntu HAVE multiuser support?
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: my point exactly.. :D
<piper> So, nobody can help?
<IMAlbert> What might be simpler is to make it impossible for the other users to see your directory by selectivly fixing permissions and paths?
<IMAlbert> Actually that was supposed to be a statement.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: yes, but ur initial point was that a home computer didn't need multi-user support..
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: like I said before, I'm only arguing the point for the arguments sake..
<trey3> piper, sorry man... not very clear as to what exactly went wrong... we already knew something failed  :(
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: I do understand what u mean tho, and u r correct in that..
<IMAlbert> My intial point was actually that there was no such thing as a truly single user home computer.
<MainVoid> trey3: does the installer give output on any of the other vt's that may be interesting?
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: sounds then like I lost the argument, since I didn't read ur initial statement properly.. ;) DOH!
<trey3> MainVoid, I believe on vt1 (ie ctrl alt f2) ... worth a try...
<trey3> s/vt1/tty1/
<piper> It installed fine when I formatted the entire disk (months ago), but I can't afford to do that now... well, thanks anyway, the error messages are fairly vague themselves.
* trey3 is kinda brain dead atm  :(
<topyli> piper: something happened to a /home partition at work and i wasn't even formatting it. it said "won't be used". i thought, oh, i'll mount it later, but when i rebooted it was there :)
<IMAlbert> Especially in my sisters house (she is married with six children)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: so, if u live alone then? (think I found my loophole!!)
<piper> Is there anyway to format using a live CD and then bypass the format page in ubuntu?
<MainVoid> piper: when u do the formating, press alt+F2 and check the output there for errors...
<IMAlbert> But that's my problem and we won't go there.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: lol
<piper> MainVoid: Alright, thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<trey3> piper, if it doesn't work... at least write down any applicable errors and come back  :)
<IMAlbert> notepad?
<MainVoid> lol
<trey3> IMAlbert, >.<  ... you just reminded me of Winblows... I get to hurt you now.
<DonLemmi> Hi, can anyone tell me how i can install a driver for my soundcard in ubuntu,please?
<piper> trey3: the errors I got were just what I wrote above, the "..." was just the partition info.
<trey3> DonLemmi, modprobe module_name
<trey3> DonLemmi, not that that is much use without knowing module name  ;)
<trey3> DonLemmi, lspci | grep Audio and paste output here
<MainVoid> piper: "failed" is all u get??
<trey3> piper, alt f2 should shot exactly what it was doing when it failed... "Failed partitioning" isn't very enlightening  :/
<trey3> s/shot/show/
<piper> MainVoid: yep. "... failed."
* trey3 wonders where DonLemmi went... thinks he scared him off  :(
<DonLemmi> trey3: its a crystal sound 4236B
<piper> Well, I found a bug report: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-boot@lists.debian.org/msg66995.html
<DonLemmi> Its conencted to ISA
<DonLemmi> so lspci doesnt list it
<DonLemmi> i found it via lshw
<kbrooks> isa? dude.
<kbrooks> isa == slow and old
<kbrooks> pci > isa
<DonLemmi> Its an old P2 333MHz :)
<MainVoid> piper: u should be able to format the partition using any other bootable Linux CD, and then just leave it as-is when u install....
<MainVoid> piper: should work...
<DonLemmi> In Knoppix Sound worked but i cant remember the modiulename. it was like cs4236 or similar
<IMAlbert> Yes, but don't we want to see these machines receive a new lease on life?
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<piper> MainVoid: I'll give that a shot, if that doesn't work I'll try Alt-F2. Thanks for the help.
<DonLemmi> thx MainVoid, ill try
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: good luck! *should* work..
<kbrooks> I HATE ISA
<IMAlbert> Assuming the info you gave is correct.
<kbrooks> BOYCOTT ISA
<trey3> DonLemmi, that is the module name... 'snd-cs4236' ... modprobe that...
<trey3> (snd- denotes alsa driver)
<trey3> kbrooks, all well and good... but that doesn't make his sound card work... "buy a new sound card" is not good advice...
<MainVoid> kbrooks: there are worse standards out there..
<IMAlbert> Microchannel
* trey3 should really pay more attention... MainVoid beat him by about a minute  :(
<MainVoid> EEEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!
<MainVoid> lol
<MainVoid> SBus is also fun these days..
<trey3> but yeah... during 2.4.20 ... there was a bug with it: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=181890
<trey3> Hopefully thats been fixed since then though  8)
<DonLemmi> MainVoid / trey3 : thx, that loaded the module. now how can i "automate" that *g?
<IMAlbert> What's glxgears supposed to do if you do not have a glx driver?
<trey3> DonLemmi, put snd-cs4236 into /etc/modules ...
<MainVoid> trey3: oi! <g>
<trey3> MainVoid, wasn't me
<MainVoid> lol
<trey3> Shaggy is my idol  8)
<trey3> "She got it on camera" "Wasn't me"  8)
<DonLemmi> trey3: in /etc/modules or in /etc/modules.d/autoload.modules.2.6 blah :)?
<trey3> DonLemmi, yeah... no... the first one  ;)
<trey3> DonLemmi, hence why I said that  ;)
<trey3> DonLemmi, /etc/modules = one of my favorate debianism's  8)
<DonLemmi> k :)
<DonLemmi> thx
<Flyounet> Hi, How to stop the buzz sound when i make a mistake on the command line ?
<trey3> Flyounet, don't make a mistake?
<Flyounet> :)
<trey3> Flyounet, haha... no... you can turn off console beeps... dunno how though  :(
<Flyounet> I try to disable it in the bios management, but il continue to beep :|
<krism> Flyounet : you mean from within gnome?
<krism> if you go to Computer->Desktop Preferences->Sound and turn sounds for events off, itll remove most of the beeping
<krism> also, in gnome terminal, Edit->Current Profile->Terminal Bell
<piper> Question: what does "Configure the Local Volume Manager" entail? I'm pretty sure that's where my problem lies.
<MainVoid> Flyounet: turn off the "Terminal Bell" in the gnome terminal will do it..
<MainVoid> piper: is there anything in particular leading u to that conclusion, or just a hunch?
<Flyounet> no, i try to install the ubuntu, but for the time i have problem with X... So i'am not under graphic environment
<trey3> Flyounet, hmm... try 'softbeep'... takes it to sound card... or theoretically /dev/null (to shut it up entirely)
<piper> Well I checked Alt-F3 (F2 was blank) and it said: "No matching physical volumes found ... No Volume Groups found"
<MainVoid> <-- quitte has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<MainVoid> LOL
<trey3> piper, bah... looks like you're setting up an LVM volume then? yeah... don't do that..
<MainVoid> piper: well, if u haven't defined any volume groups, that is quite normal to see.. and u'd know if u had done that.. ;)
<piper> Not setting up an LVM volume, just doing what the help guide suggests. So that's normal, then?
<trey3> piper, hmm... or you specified things that aren't actually there... which is actually what it seems to say on re-reading...
<trey3> piper, seems it if what I just said doesn't fit...
<trey3> piper, any other errors?
<piper> trey3: No, it just went on to "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while..."
<synan> hi there!
<MainVoid> piper: that would be a normal error message
<trey3> piper, hmm... and you didn't wait?  shouldn't take that long though  :/
<trey3> synan, hey
<piper> trey3: I waited a little while while copying the rest down, but nothing else came up.
* MainVoid is away: to get something to eat... brb..
* trey3 hates away messages... should be silent... isn't that an option though?
<synan> one question, i was trying out synaptic and when trzsing to remove some debs i get some strange dependencie hell sayin it would have to remove base/systam and such???
<trey3> synan, most packages in Ubuntu depend either 'ubuntu-base' or 'ubuntu-desktop' ... done so the devels can better guide users along upgrades etc...
<trey3> synan, its perfectly ok to say yes to these removals... just be aware that future upgrades may not go as smooth...
<synan> hm.. so it wont actually remove gnome whenb removing openoffice? =)
<trey3> synan, it shouldn't? hah... haven't tried... are gnome components specifically listed?
<synan> well, that wasnt exactly the case, but i was just making an exapmle..
<trey3> synan, ahhh... yeah... generally its safe...
<synan> trey3, thx!
<DonLemmi> trey3 / MainVoid : Thx, i added the module and now it works :) thx alot
<trey3> synan, DonLemmi, you're welcome  8)
<R4lph> Hello, does somebody know what is the name of icon set in fc3 for Gnome? I wanted to use it in Ubuntu =] 
<trey3> R4lph, pretty sure the icons are patented to Red Hat?
<synan> im an old slack user, and i am currently trzing out ubuntu and am liking it very much.. it installed under 15mins on my computer which is cool.. just have to get some xfce debs.. =)
<R4lph> trey3: patented?
<trey3> R4lph, uhh... yeah... they pretty much taught Bluecurve as their desktop... and as such protect it from others...
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: u r welcome...
<trey3> R4lph, 'lighthouse-blue' is technically bluecurve... although I've never actually gotten it to work  :/
<R4lph> trey3: so i cant use it?
<trey3> R4lph, uhh 'gtk2-engines-lighthouse-blue' I think
<trey3> R4lph, nope... enless you go get 'redhat-artwork' from Fedora... and use alien on that, and install the resulting .deb maybe  :/
<trey3> R4lph, not sure how legal that is though  :/
<macewan> works like a charm tho
<macewan> ;)
<R4lph> trey3: So pity :/
<trey3> R4lph, technically, if you already installed Fedora... you have permission I guess  8)
<da_bon_bon> hey, i downloaded a distro, and the image was corrupted. how do i repair it ?
* MainVoid will leave out bad joke here..
* R4lph is using Hoary "unstable" but working =] 
<trey3> R4lph, a supprising amount of us are  :)
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: how did u dl it originally? http, ftp, rsync, jigdo, torrent?
<R4lph> trey3: =] 
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: a friend did it. i think it was ftp or http.
<trey3> MainVoid, a burned image is currupted? or just the downloaded file?  maybe I'm mistaken...
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: I'd dl it again myself...
<trey3> MainVoid, seems logical enough huh  ;)
<synan> hey, do debian "specific" debs work on ubuntu or is the system somewhat different_
<da_bon_bon> trey3: the burnt image, was burnt to a cd. i booted off it and realized its corrupt.
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: cant redownload
<kbrooks> synan, don't use those. they could break your system.
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: in that case, I have a feeling u r in trouble... unless u can get someone to send u a new cd..
<trey3> synan, generally they will work... sid and hoary or testing and warty don't line up 100% though... and the latter are getting more and more seperate...
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, why cant u redownload
<da_bon_bon> no one sent it. my friend downloaded and gave it .
<kbrooks> oh. ok
<trey3> synan, afaik, there hasn't been an hoary freeze yet though, so they should be quite simular...
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: bad conectivity
<kbrooks> i get you now
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: same principle, different method..
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: no. first, i didnt beg.
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: in essence, u need to get a new CD, somehow..
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, what do you mean?
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: not sure I understand what u mean there...
<synan> trey3, i havent gotten the time yet to take a look, but does ubuntu offer deb d/l for things that arent on the main install cd?
<trey3> da_bon_bon, I take it its not Ubuntu? else I'd just tell you to order via ShipIt  :/
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: the difference b/w sending and getting from a frnd is that i have to beg for someone to send a cd. ;)
<da_bon_bon> trey3: not ubuntu
<trey3> synan, yes... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view  <-- for a full explaination...
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: ah, u mean "ask".. ;) begging is something I try to avoid.. ;)
<trey3> synan, only 'main' and 'restricted' are enabled by default
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: tho, u may have to ask someone this time around.. ;)
<da_bon_bon> same here
<Erdos_> ciao ragazzi, ho appena installato ubuntu ma ho un problemino sicuramente stupido
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: where do u live, and what distro was it?
<Erdos_> che password di root devo mettere ? ho visto che root  disabilitato ....
<Erdos_> help
<Erdos_> which is root password
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: india. promepis b4
<Erdos_> ?
<no0tic> Erdos_: vieni su #ubuntu-it
<synan> ah, the universe thing.. i read the docs b4 install, but fast and non remembering..
<kbrooks> Erdos_, user password
<no0tic> Erdos_: root doesn't exist in ubuntu
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: never heard of promepis myself..
* trey3 thinks Italian looks funny
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: any particular reason for that distro?
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: i like it. simple, powerful, manyyy apps. by default.
<scoon> anyone having any problems with metacity ?
<kbrooks> scoon, ask.
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: do they have any servcie where u can order CD's from them, perhaps?
<trey3> scoon, define 'problem'...
* MainVoid is all for supporting things I like..
<scoon> problems like when you click on the menubar all of the windows on all desktops flash
<scoon> kbrooks
<scoon> i am
* trey3 notes /me is 3rd person
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: it costs money. and i am low on it - a 16 yr old cant have enough pocket money.
<kbrooks> scoon, you weren't.
<scoon> kbrooks, certainly was.
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: lol, I remember those days..... *sigh* looong time ago...
<kbrooks> scoon, you were not asking a *real question*
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: why are u 90 now. ;) no offense meant joking.
<synan> trey3, thx for your time!
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: not sure if ubuntu still do their Free CD shipping (anyone?)
<synan> bye all!
<trey3> kbrooks, shush... he just used enter instead of grammar  ;)
<scoon> oh, i always forget about the "question police" ?
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: nah, just twice ur age so far.. ;)
<scoon> thanks kbrooks for keeping me on my toes :)
<kbrooks> MainVoid, they do.
<kbrooks> scoon, i had to <g>
<scoon> so back to metacity window flashing.
<scoon> anyone notice it.
<scoon> don't be a hero kbrooks.
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: so u can then possibly get a ubuntu cd set sent to u for free...
<scoon> ;)
<trey3> scoon, I've not seen that... then I haven't restarted metacity since last upgrade...
<MainVoid> scoon: what refresh rate do u use? could that be it?
<scoon> trey3, i just apt'd version 2.9.5
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: i dont like ubuntu much. have the cds.
<trey3> scoon, same here...
<scoon> MainVoid, i don't think so.  I have been hoary for over a month w/ no problems.  I just upg'd metacity and it is flashing all over the place.
<trey3> scoon, still don't see it  *shrug*
<Cam-> how can i get the engage dock?
<Cam-> ;)
* trey3 goes to restart X... maybe they'll show up in a sec...
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: not sure what to tell u then.. apart from contacting a LUG and ask if there is someone near u that could help..
<da_bon_bon> MainVoid: hmm.. i know how to repair using BT but no torrents too. :((
<MainVoid> scoon: no idea then, sorry.. I'm still on warty.. just installed 2 days ago. ;)
<kbrooks> i think i'm gonna order 2 ubuntu cds (those cds that have a box) and sell them to anyone on irc (for free).
<MainVoid> kbrooks: give, not sell.. ;)
<kbrooks> but not this week....i'll order the 2 cds wednesday or thursday and then give them this weekend
<trey3> Who was it with metacity issue?
<scoon> trey3,  me
<scoon> trey3, how is it working for you ?
<trey3> scoon, yeah... clicking titlebar makes it spaz...
<scoon> trey3, thanks.
<MainVoid> kbrooks: first come first serve, or something with a twist to it? like a compo?
<trey3> scoon, if you want... post bug report here, and I will confirm...
<trey3> scoon, ps.... thats really freaking annoying damnit  >.<
<scoon> trey3, i am going to setup xfce and then search out bugzilla.
<scoon> trey3, if there is nothing posted i will put up a bug and let you know.
<scoon> trey3, thanks for checking.
<trey3> scoon, grrr... you're using betaware... you should have known such things would happen...
<Cam-> has anyone here compiled engage!?
<scoon> trey3, i do know things like this will happen.  no biggie.
<kbrooks> MainVoid, first com e first serve
<trey3> scoon, going and installing something else because of one bug is kinda ludacris
<scoon> trey3, i keep a local copy of xfce for just the occasion.
* trey3 lives with bugs, and gradually bitches @ devels more and more till its fixed  8)
<scoon> trey3, when i need to get things done, spazing window managers is not helping w/ that.
<MainVoid> trey3: does ubuntu have a tinderbox?
<R4lph> Someone tried 3ddesktop ?
<R4lph> I dont know how to run it
<MainVoid> trey3: oh, btw, it is possible to turn of away notifications in X-Chat (I think anyway.. ;) )
<da_bon_bon> how do i create exact ISO images of cds in lin ?
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: try out xcdroast, as for one example...
<hypn0> da_bon_bon: nautilus?
<da_bon_bon> hypn0: CLI ?
<MainVoid> da_bon_bon: cdrecord ?
* hypn0 isnt a commando :-|
<da_bon_bon> ok..
<bzbb> dd
<MainVoid> bzbb: lol
<MainVoid> bzbb: good old dd, does it all.. :)
<trey3> MainVoid, what is a tinderbox?  :(
<trey3> sorry... was reporting bug  :o
<bzbb> except my homework
<MainVoid> trey3: a bunch of boxes that keep on building packages from CVS..
<MainVoid> trey3: when they fail, it will show up on a central monitoring system as a red mark..
<MainVoid> trey3: when that happens, it is said that the "tree is on fire"...
<trey3> MainVoid, not sure actually... I know there are build boxes... but other than that...
<MainVoid> trey3: it helps in finding packages that has build issues...
<MainVoid> doesn't find all ur possible s/w issues, but helps finding some at least...
<trey3> MainVoid, would be more enlightening to ask a devel  ;)
<MainVoid> trey3: example: http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/showbuilds.cgi
<MainVoid> trey3: ;) if I knew one I would.. ;)
<Skid> hi folks, anyone recommend a decent x newsreader?
<Skid> (supporting binaries too)
<Ribs> Pan
<Skid> ah, brillaint that's just what I've been looking for
<trey3> seb128, you around? might be easier to inform me on backtracing here?   ;)
<William_Cain> Hello.
<William_Cain> I have noticed this strange bug in my boot manager.
<William_Cain> Every time I boot, there is one more instance of Ubuntu in the boot list.
<seb128> trey3: yep
<trey3> William_Cain, did you install a new kernel? does it say "rescue mode"?
<trey3> seb128, cool... I filled the Metacity bug... what info you need about it?
<William_Cain> It says both normal- and rescue mode.
<seb128> trey3: what is asked in the bug ...
<trey3> seb128, it was confirmed by scoon... (actually I confirmed it for him) ...
<seb128> trey3: ps ax | grep metacity, note the pid and sudo gdb -p <pid>
<MainVoid> William_Cain: that is by design..
<William_Cain> Why? My boot list will be very big.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: why should it be very bug?
<trey3> seb128, hmm... two entries...  metacity --sm-save-file 1106208892-975-937855816.ms  states "Ss"... never seen that?
<MainVoid> s/bug/big/
<William_Cain> Now I have:
<William_Cain> Normal Ubuntu boot
<William_Cain> Safe Ubuntu boot
<William_Cain> Normal Ubuntu boot
<William_Cain> Safe Ubuntu boot
<William_Cain> Normal Ubuntu boot
<William_Cain> Safe Ubuntu boot
<William_Cain> And even more.
<William_Cain> I get one more each time I boot.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: so, u have installed a number of various kernels?
<seb128> trey3: ?
<William_Cain> I haven't done anything with my kernels.
<seb128> trey3: you have one line for metacity ...
<MainVoid> William_Cain: odd... never seen that before.. u r using grub or lilo?
<William_Cain> GRUB, I reckon.
<William_Cain> The one that comes with Ubuntu 4.1
<IMAlbert> Thank you for your help, but
<IMAlbert> I'll talk with you later.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: I'd recommend u to create a bug report for that one...
<William_Cain> Ok.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: talk to who?
<William_Cain> Because my boot manager will be crowded very soon.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: sorry, but I have no idea what that would happen, it shouldn't...
<IMAlbert> All who are here and have helped me.
<William_Cain> Hmm, no it's not easy, I know.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: can u check if u have a lot of entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<William_Cain> Ok, I will.
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: Ah, thought u meant someone specific.. ;)
<MainVoid> IMAlbert: have a food one! catch u l8r!
<MainVoid> William_Cain: in that file grub specifies what choises u have when booting u c...
<William_Cain> Hmm, yes, it lists various kernel versions.
<William_Cain> However, I haven't fiddled with them.
<William_Cain> May they have been automatically installed while I've been updating everything?
<MainVoid> William_Cain: do u also have the corresponding kernels in /boot?
<William_Cain> Seems like it.
<jkroon81> Anyone know if Mono will be included in the next release of Ubuntu?
<MainVoid> William_Cain: they could have been, I just installed ubuntu the other day myself, so am not sure, but the possibility is there..
<William_Cain> Should I delete the others but the newest one?
<MainVoid> William_Cain: yes, but by using apt or synaptic to do so, just to do it cleanly..
<William_Cain> What's the difference between version: 2.6.8.1-4-386 and 2.6.8.1-4-686?
<MainVoid> William_Cain: *-386 is the bog standard kernel, whereas *-686 is optimised for PentiumII and up processors...
<William_Cain> Ok, that's not good since I use an AMD XP2400+ CPU.
<DonLemmi> Hi, i have another question. Normally wirh Xfree, one leaves out the lines for the refresh rates on the XF86-Config and then the Monitor is probed. But if i comment out these lines with ubuntu, my Xsessions starts at 60 Hz with 640x480. Anyone can tell me why?
<William_Cain> Should I use one of the AMD kernels?
<William_Cain> They're for AMD K7.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: Ah, u'd still have gains, but best gains then is to use a *-k7 kernel...
<William_Cain> Ok, I'll do that.
<William_Cain> Should I uninstall all kernels but the one I'd want to keep?
<MainVoid> William_Cain: that should take care of those headaches for you...
<MainVoid> William_Cain: yes..
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: and X probes ur monitor and properly gets the EDID?
<William_Cain> Ok, thanks a lot.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: no probbs..
<William_Cain> Just one more question.
<DonLemmi> MainVoid: whats EDID?
<William_Cain> There's something called Hotplug that fails to load during boot. What is Hotplug?
<schnide> Hi, I have a question - I use Windows and I hate it.  Should I change to this Linux?
<superted> schnide: yes you should
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: EDID is the data probed from the monitor that contains the monitors spec's..
<William_Cain> schnide: Ubuntu is very easy to install, and works perfectly for people switching from Windows to Linux.
<MainVoid> schnide: anything is better then windblows..
<schnide> Sounds good!  What's the driver support like?  Will I probably be able to find drivers for my graphics card, wireless LAN equipment..?
<William_Cain> Heh, I still have Windows on my computer. I like it.
<William_Cain> *raises fale shield*
<William_Cain> flame*
<schnide> (Obviously I know you can't say yes or no exactly, but just give me a general idea)
<KarlosII> windows borked on my comp
<KarlosII> I'm not about to reinstall it right now...
<tritium> William_Cain, hotplug is intended to let you plug in devices and use them immediately.
<nevyn_> schnide: we can say yes or no exactly if youn tell us exactly what the hardware is.
<schnide> GeForce 2 card, D-Link 604+ router, D-Link 510 PCI card..
<schnide> SB Live 5.1 Player, Pentax 33WR digital camera..
<schnide> Well you asked!
<alec> can i install wine easily on ubuntu
<MainVoid> schnide: those should work fine.... the camer I am not sure about, mainly because I haven't used a digital camera in linux yet..
<schnide> Ok that's great, last question then I think - can I dual boot and keep Windows for the time being to see if I like it/can use it?
<MainVoid> schnide: yup..
<schnide> Cool!  Is it easy to do?
<MainVoid> schnide: depends.. do u have more then one hd? got a lot of free space?
<tritium> schnide, you should have little trouble, and we're here to help
<DonLemmi> MainVoid>: i just looked at the XF...log and there the probing looks good. But than later when the xserver tried to use the higher modes, it fails
<MainVoid> schnide: usually it is easy..
<schnide> I have one (dying) HD with about 5gig free - is that enough?
<schnide> I have XP SP2 at present
<nevyn_> sure.
<nevyn_> dying isn't a good thing
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: set the vrefresh value to what is probed from the monitor, and it'll prob work a bit better...
<schnide> I'll get a new HD when I have some cash :)
<nevyn_> schnide: does the camera appear as a disk under windows XP?
<schnide> Yeah it does, that's good I take it?
<MainVoid> schnide: it's enough space, if the drive lasts is another question.. if it is already dying, I'd replace that first anyway...
<DonLemmi> MainVoid: k thx, ill try
<nevyn_> schnide: indeed that's good.
<nevyn_> that'll just work.
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: should take care of it.. ;)
<nevyn_> is the dlink 510 a wireless card?
<nevyn_> with a TI chipset?
<schnide> I don't know about TI chipset but it's wireless
<alec> can i just 'apt-get install wine'
<trey3> scoon, you still around?
<nevyn_> schnide: is it labeled AIRplus?
<schnide> Um no
<schnide> It's a crappy card, but it works
<nevyn_> it could be problematic.
<tuxJr_14> hi
<nevyn_> the router is a seperate computer it'll work fine.
<scoon> trey3, yes
<scoon> trey3, in xfce4.2.0 btw
<trey3> scoon, add input to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5823 please
<tritium> alec, you can do that, but you may want winesetuptk, and wine-doc
<schnide> Excellent!  I'm off to order unbuntu then
<schnide> Thanks alot guys, much appreciated
<schnide> Oh where can I find out about how to dual-boot?
<alec> tritium: thanks for that and do you know if adobe illistrator and pagemaker will work with it
<tritium> alec, I don't know.  You better check www.winehq.com
<tuxJr_14> hey, where can one find winesetuptk? i searched the whole wine site got only to the mailing list archive (or the discussions)
<tritium> tuxJr_14, it's in the repos
<jcoxon77> hi everyone
<tuxJr_14> hi jcoxon77
<tritium> tuxJr_14, in universe
<alec> tritium: thanks
<jcoxon77> just a quick question for those running gnome on hoary
<scoon> trey3, i will log out and into gnome and strace it to post.
<jcoxon77> the bottom panel - after the upgrade it squashes everything into the left hand corner
<jcoxon77> is there a way to make it spread out again?
<DonLemmi> MainVoid: Where in the XF..log do i find the lines telling me which values to use for h- and v-refresh?
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: Oh, good question.. it's in the EDID section anyway...
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: lemme check..
<tuxJr_14> jcoxon77: does it not move using the middle mouse dragging?
<jcoxon77> tuxJr_14: no
<jcoxon77> :)
<tritium> jcoxon77, that's not normal, even after upgrading
<jcoxon77> its strange - orginally along the panel my programs were spread out
<Petaris> Has anyone here had issues with evolution-data- eating massive amounts of memmory?
<MainVoid> Petaris: define "massive"... ;)
<tritium> jcoxon77, is it just the window list, or the whole panel, that's shoved into the corner?
<Petaris> MainVoid: about 400 MB of physical ram
<jcoxon77> how do i explain this - the bottom panel allows you to switch between the programs you're running
<tuxJr_14> Petaris: whOO000ooo ooops
<jcoxon77> originally they were evenly spaced
<netmonk> when I try to play dvd the sound is fine, but the picture stops every 3 seconds. Is that "normal" for that stage of development, or I need some serious help to make things work?
<Petaris> tuxJr_14: ?
<jcoxon77> but now they are grouped together in the left corner so that i can only see the icons and not read the names
<tritium> jcoxon77, it's the window list applet that does that.  Does your panel span the entire width of the screen is what I'm asking.
<tuxJr_14> Petaris: 400 MB of physical ram
<jcoxon77> tritium: yes
<jcoxon77> tritium: in the right corner is my trash and also virtual desktop switcher
<tritium> jcoxon77, can you right-click on the left edge of the window-list applet?
<tritium> and open up the preferences for the Window List
<jcoxon77> tritium: sorted
<Petaris> tuxJr_14: yeah, and its only evolution-data- doing it, the rest of the evolution programs don't use nearly that much
<MainVoid> Petaris: that would be construed as fitting the description of "massive", alright.. :D
<tritium> jcoxon77, ?
<jcoxon77> tritium: i had to increase the maximum window list size - by default it was 52 pixels
<erGoline> hi all!
<jcoxon77> not 52, 822 and now its 4096
<Petaris> MainVoid: I'll forum post it later, I was just curious if anyone had had this issue before
<scoon> trey3, what was that link again ?
<superted> anyone else having problems with fasttrack ?
<tritium> jcoxon77, okay, so you're fixed now?
<jcoxon77> tritium: yeah thanks alot
<tritium> :)
<MainVoid> Petaris: try filing a bug in bugzilla as well..
<scoon> trey3, i tried restarting metacity and strace'ing it but that crashed x.org
<trey3> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5823
<erGoline> I'm a little problem creating a bootable CD for an "old" system.. someone could give me a little help,  please?
<Petaris> MainVoid: I wan't to make sure it is a bug first
<MainVoid> Petaris: good point.. ;)
<nevyn_> erGoline: define old.
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: for some reason, I can't seem to find it.. ;)
<erGoline> nevyn_: 3 years old. I test a bootable win98 cd and all goes well.. then I tried ubuntu with 2 differents cd and I give always a "not bootable cd-rom"
<nevyn_> meh sleep.
<nevyn_> erGoline: shipped cd's?
<nevyn_> or downloaded and burned cd's?
<erGoline> nevyn_: no, ,self burned
<nevyn_> erGoline: you're burning them as iso's?
<erGoline> nevyn_: no problem with other pc
<nevyn_> hrm
<R4lph> Wow, OOo 1.9 is available in Hoary =] 
<erGoline> nevyn_: yes, the works ok usually..
<nevyn_> is the win98 a "gold edition" too? or is it pressed?
<erGoline> nevyn_: win98 is in a original cd
<nevyn_> it's possible the drive hates burned cd's...
<MainVoid> erGoline: do u know what speed they were burnt at? could be the CD-ROM drive just won't read them..
<nevyn_> these things happen
* nevyn_ tags MainVoid I'm going to sleep.
<erGoline> nevyn_: I used cd-RW.. I should try with just cd-r
<MainVoid> erGoline: if burnt at lower speeds, it should work better.... cd-r or cd-rw depends on the reader..
<erGoline> MainVoid: the first try at 10X, the second one at 4X
<nevyn_> do you know if the drive reads CD-RW?
<nevyn_> like with normal data?
<erGoline> nevyn_: no sure about that
<nevyn_> erGoline: try a cd-r
<MainVoid> erGoline: I'd try a cd-r @ 4x
<MainVoid> nevyn_: <g>
<nevyn_> erGoline: find somone local who got pressed CD's?
<nevyn_> sleep.
* MainVoid notes the local time is 1:55 local time..
<MainVoid> PM
<nevyn_> meh. it's 1am
<MainVoid> nevyn_: just means u r in the wrong time zone.. ;)
<gusto_> hehe
<nevyn_> no man.. you are.
<MainVoid> lol
<nevyn_> AEST > *
<erGoline> nevyn_, MainVoid: just found a old "Maxex Black" CD-R.. let's trty
<MainVoid> GMT rulez...
<DonLemmi> MainVoid: Hmm k :) Than i'll stick to what is default with 60Hz *urgs* :)
<erGoline> nevyn_: Track-at-once is ok?
<gusto_> gmt+1
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: hang on..
<tuxJr_14> data at once is more likely
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: what monitor and model r u using?
<tuxJr_14> tao pauses after each track.
<MainVoid> gusto_: where u at?
<erGoline> tuxJr_14: Disk-at-once or Track-at-once, no other chooses
<DonLemmi> MainVoid: CTX-1792E
<MainVoid> erGoline: dao..
<erGoline> MainVoid: DAO at 4X, ok :)
<scoon> trey3, all right.  I added my 2cents worth.
<gusto_> MainVoid: norway
<MainVoid> gusto_: hejsan hejsan.. en annan r ju svensk da, fast bor i england.. ;)
<Phineas> What bittorrent works best on Linux?
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: hsync range 0: 30.00 - 95.00
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: vsync range 0: 50.00 - 105.00
<DonLemmi> k, i'll try that :) thx alot
<DonLemmi> where did you get that from?
<MainVoid> Phineas: I'm assuming u mean which bittorrent _client_?? ;) I use Azureus..
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: Google is great.. ;)
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: if u have the manuals left for the monitor, it should be in there too, usually at the end.
<Phineas> Main: Yeah, that's what I meant. Thanks.
<DonLemmi> Hmm Manual? *g*
<DonLemmi> Anyway thx alot
<MainVoid> DonLemmi: <g> no probbs.. ;)
<DonLemmi> great :) it works now i have 85Hz
<MainVoid> kewl!
<MainVoid> Another satisfied customer.. ;)
<Guardiann> Hello, interesting problem I just recently ran an apt-get update/upgrade, rebooted and now when ever I click on say the xchat window at the the top bar it flashes and moves down the screen. Any Ideas?
<MainVoid> Guardiann: others have mentioned problems with metacity in hoary...
<Guardiann> oh yeah it must have been caused by the recent apt-get cause 8 hrs ago everything was fine
<Guardiann> Thankyou tho
<tritium> too bad apt-listbugs isn't working with ubuntu's bugzilla.
<Guardiann> :)
<MainVoid> Guardiann: no probbs..
<Skid> that's odd, cos xchat works fine here using metcity
<Phineas> same here
<Guardiann> when was the last time you updated
<MainVoid> and r u using hoary?
<tritium> Skid, version 2.9.5-0ubuntu1 ?
<trey3> tritium, file an enhancement? and request it be included in hoary?
<Guardiann> xchat was an example it is doing the same with anything I open
<tritium> trey3, I've already suggested to developers
<Guardiann> MainVoid if that question was for me yes I am using Hoary...and it has been working great
<MainVoid> Guardiann: nah, was asking the others.. ;)
<Guardiann> ah ok
<trey3> Guardiann, if its working... I don't recommend logging out for a while... enless you can help pinpoint problem?
<Guardiann> Trey3 ok, I will be going to work soon but will leave this running
<tritium> In debian sid, you avoid installing metacity when it broken by using apt-listbugs
<trey3> tritium, we are aware of this  ;)
<trey3> (well, I am...)
<tritium> trey3, not all are
* trey3 shouldn't speak for the many...
<Guardiann> trey3 are you one of the developers?
<trey3> Guardiann, nah
<Guardiann> hmmm you seem to be fixing many troubles tho
<Guardiann> nice work
<trey3> tritium, please note... if you don't want bugs... you shouldn't be using hoary... easy as that...
<trey3> avoiding bugs doesn't get them fixed faster...
<tritium> trey3, all I'm saying is apt-listbugs helps you avoid a broken system
<tritium> I can deal with an unstable distribution just fine, and I can tolerate bugs
<MainVoid> tritium: how about adding it to the idea pool?
<tritium> MainVoid, I'm chatting with Kamion about it right now
<tritium> perhaps I will, though
<MainVoid> tritium: Kamion? (I'm new around here so, don't know a lot of ppl here yet.. ;) )
<trey3> MainVoid, Kamion = a devel  ;)
<MainVoid> trey3: hey, now I have a nick at least! someone to chase! poor bugger... ;)
<trey3> MainVoid, I believe lower system stuff... (I think he's involved with installer for instance, and is talking about kernel and grub related things right now..)
<tritium> MainVoid, don't tell him I referred you ;)
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone seen kamion recently?
<MainVoid> tritium: I deny all knowledge.. ;)
<trey3> MainVoid, want more? *points you at #ubuntu-devel* 8)
<trey3> MainVoid, very friendly bunch... most are in here helping fairly often  :)
<MainVoid> trey3: r u luring me into the deeper hells of software development here now? ;)
<trey3> MainVoid, haha... not at all  8)
<spacey_> more people have troubles with the latest hoary update?
<MainVoid> trey3: :D
<trey3> spacey_, just metacity so far...
<Guardiann> not serious trouble :)
<spacey_> trey3 yes i think it it metacity, with the windows
<trey3> spacey_, seeing same things? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5823
<spacey_> it really messes my up my desktop
<jcoxon77> hi everyone - i'm getting the same thing
<jcoxon77> but xmms works - it uses gtk
<jcoxon77> i think oh sorry a bit vague - the metacity problem
<spacey_> yes exactly the same
<spacey_> mixes up the virtual desktops too
<trey3> awww @ users not being able to change topic anymore  :(
<spacey_> i hope they fix it quick 0:)
<MainVoid> trey3: any ops u know of?
<trey3> MainVoid, you can apparently figure it out via chanserv... no idea how though  :/
<Bigglez> new to this - have a prob with making an ubuntu cd form an iso file?
<tritium> daniels, you can change the topic, can't you?
<MainVoid> so, how many lurkers are in here really??
<spacey_> good thing i also have a workstation
<tritium> here we go
<spacey_> heh
<daniels> tritium: yes
<MainVoid> I see 0 ops, and 311 users.. and about 5 talking.. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thom]  by ChanServ
<spacey_> MainVoid, good thing not everybody talks at once
<tritium> I think thom is taking care of it, daniels
<MainVoid> lol
<trey3> MainVoid, ~290-300 more than likely...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:thom] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org | ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic here. || Metacity problem is known, see bug #5823
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<tritium> thanks thom
<trey3> Thank you thom  :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org | ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic here. | Metacity problem is known, see bug #5823.
<Bigglez> hello, I made an ubuntu cd under Fedora but it won't boot. Can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<daniels> thom: double pipes look better, but be consistent :)
<tritium> thanks daniels
<thom> ber
<thom> awkard git
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thom]  by thom
<trey3> haha
<MainVoid> lol
<daniels> heh
<trey3> daniels, thank you also  :)
<daniels> heh, i didn't contribute much
<Bigglez> New to IRC, not sure how to ask for help?
<MainVoid> right, I gotta head.. catch us all l8r!
<jono> daniels, read your blog entry about x.org, sage words my friend :)
<topyli> Bigglez: ask away
<Bigglez> Hi - having a problem making a boot cd from an iso
<MainVoid> Err http://www.mirrorservice.org hoary/main metacity 1:2.9.5-0ubuntu1
<MainVoid>   404 Not Found [IP: 212.219.56.162 80] 
<trey3> Bigglez, using linux or windows?
<MainVoid> Good..
<Bigglez> I am in Fedora 1 and I used cdrecord to burn the warty iso, but it won't boot
<trey3> Bigglez, what did you enter for cdrecord?
<MainVoid> right, I'm off.. bye!
<trey3> Seemed to be error free?
<crypticreign> ubuntu doesnt recognize my cd burner.. i think there is a kernel option to pass at boot, but cant remember
<Bigglez> cdrecord dev=0,0,0 -v warty-install-i386.iso
<tritium> daniels, maybe this metacity problem is really one of those problems in xorg waiting to surface ;)
<Bigglez> It wrote the cd - I can mount it ok.
<trey3> crypticreign, lsmod | grep ide-cd
<trey3> crypticreign, anything returned?
<crypticreign> trey3: no
<Bigglez> Trey3 - I used: cdrecord dev=0,0,0 -v warty-install-i386.iso
<Hannes__> Some repos broken?
<trey3> Bigglez, ahh... 2.4 kernel... yay... need '--data' though... to burn raw... not sure what -v does?
<Bigglez> Ah.. gimme a mo to go and man - thanks
<trey3> crypticreign, modprobe ide-cd ... also but this into /etc/modules for later reboots
<Hannes__> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libb/libbtctl/libbtctl1_0.4.1-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hannes__>   404 Not Found
<crypticreign> trey3: ok
<trey3> crypticreign, not sure why its not loaded though?
<crypticreign> trey3: i did that, and then ran lsmod | grep ide-cd
<crypticreign> but its not listed still
<trey3> crypticreign, maybe its ide_cd via lsmod...
<trey3> crypticreign, didn't say it was already loaded though?
<tritium> it is
<crypticreign> ah yes
<crypticreign> trey3: it says it is loaded and it has been
<Bigglez> Trey3 - It says -data is default anyway. -v is verbose. What do you reckon -data does?
<trey3> crypticreign, hmm... how do you know its not working then?
<trey3> Bigglez, --data = raw burn...
<crypticreign> trey3: i remember having to pass some option special for 2.6 kernel
<crypticreign> like scsi=ide or something
<trey3> crypticreign, that was it... (used to be ide-scsi for 2.4)
<trey3> crypticreign, nope... thats 2.4 specific... was a pain back then  :/
<crypticreign> hmm
<Bigglez> Trey3 - Okay. Anything else I should do to ensure a bootable cd?
<trey3> Bigglez, thats all I ever use (cdrecord dev=blah speed=blah --data blah.iso) ... should work...
<trey3> Bigglez, never had a bad cd... so yeah  :)
<Bigglez> Thanks tonnes! I hope to be running Ubuntu real soon. Cheers
<crypticreign> trey3: my burning program, graveman, says it cant find a cd burner
<trey3> Bigglez, you're welcome, and good luck  :)
<trey3> crypticreign, never heard of graveman?
<daniels> jono: heh, thanks dude
<daniels> mainrun sudo apt-get update
<tritium> crypticreign, does graveman use cdrecord?
<crypticreign> tritium: yes
<tritium> crypticreign, if it does, try "cdrecord dev=ATAPI: --scanbus"
<tritium> then you can configure cdrecord
<tritium> assuming it finds your CD burner
<crypticreign> all i get is
<crypticreign> scsidev: 'ATAPI:'
<crypticreign> devname: 'ATAPI'
<crypticreign> scsibus: -1 target: -1 lun: -1
<trey3> crypticreign, then its working...
<trey3> eh... wait... nm... thats not saying anything about device...
* trey3 is blind
<crypticreign> hdc=ide-scsi is what i used to have to pass at boot
<tritium> crypticreign, that's not necessary with 2.6 kernel
<trey3> crypticreign, like I said... thats not needed for 2.6 kernels... due to ide-cd
<crypticreign> ok
<rcaskey_> what's the name of the desktop metapackage?
<Pluk> ubuntu-desktop
<rcaskey_> is it not in main?
<rcaskey_> i did a hoary install, interrupted the config process, edited my sources.list, apt-get update
<rcaskey_> but the only ubuntu stuff it shows are the kernel, libc6, the wallpapers, and base
<Pluk> its in base
<rcaskey_> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop doesn't like it
<tritium> crypticreign, cdrecord never returned anything further?
<crypticreign> nope
<trey3> crypticreign, just for kicks (and because I get different results with each) ... try 'sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus'
<crypticreign> trey3:      1,0,0   100) 'HP      ' 'CD-Writer+ 9300 ' '1.0c' Removable CD-ROM
<trey3> crypticreign, ok... then it *is* working...
<rcaskey_> :d
<trey3> crypticreign, which means its a software issue with *that_app_you_said*
<crypticreign> oh hmm
<crypticreign> ok
<crypticreign> well i guess ill have to install k3b
<trey3> crypticreign, might want to try xcdroast instead
<crypticreign> that burns cd's from mp3?
<trey3> crypticreign, head good things (for instance its *very* fast
<rcaskey_> root@cherubino:/var/cache/apt/archives # cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<rcaskey_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse restricted
<rcaskey_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse restricted
<trey3> crypticreign, should yes... cdrecord itself can do that too though...
<Pluk> thats all rcaskey_ ?
<rcaskey_> yeah
<tritium> crypticreign, you can also try editing /etc/default/cdrecord to match the info you just got from the bus scan
<rcaskey_> that's a I should noeed
<trey3> rcaskey_, indeed... most aren't used to seen a clean sources.list though  ;)
<trey3> seeing*
<rcaskey_> trey: I promise I'm not crazy
<ermo> rcaskey_, 'cross my heart, scout honour style'?
<Pluk> well your missing the main part in it?
<tritium> rcaskey_, where's main?
<Pluk> http://www.pastebin.com/232830 heres mine
<trey3> rcaskey_, haha... you apt-get update'd?  (stupid question)  ... and you're not finding 'ubuntu-desktop'?
<crypticreign> trey3: yeah, it says something about yamaha and looks incorrect
<Pluk> also good to have hoary-security in it
<trey3> crypticreign, 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --audio file.mp3 file1.mp3 file3.mp3'
<crypticreign> trey3: xcdroast says it cannot find a cd-writer
<trey3> crypticreign, blah...
<tritium> crypticreign, xcdroast depends on cdrecord
<tritium> crypticreign, configure cdrecord
<trey3> crypticreign, in 2.6.8 there is a bug related to burning as user (Alan Cox thinks its possible to physically break discs, and is probably right...)
<trey3> tritium, its not that dude... its working as root... hence prior statement...
<crypticreign> trey3: i tried as root :)
<trey3> crypticreign, same thing?
<crypticreign> yeah
<trey3> crypticreign, thats weird... cdrecord itself is saying this now?
<crypticreign> it wont write the config once i do cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -scanbus
<crypticreign> ??
<tritium> no
<crypticreign> trey3: says the same, found the device
<tritium> crypticreign, you need to edit /etc/default/cdrecord to configure it permanently
<trey3> tritium, I didn't even know there was a config file for cdrecord...  :/
<rcaskey_> ahh
<trey3> learn something new every day I guess  :/
<trey3> haha
<rcaskey_> ahh, no main
<tritium> trey3, "dpkg -L cdrecord" ;)
<tritium> rcaskey_, that's what we told you above
<trey3> tritium, always works... no need to fiddle  :/
<crypticreign> tritium: CDR_DEVICE= is set to yamaha... should that be set to /dev/hdc ?
<Pluk> :D
<rcaskey_> tritium: i just saw your post
<tritium> rcaskey_, okay :)
<rcaskey_> I got pulld outside for a minute
<rcaskey_> I wonder why it didnt have main
<Pluk> rcaskey_, also put hoary-security in it
<rcaskey_> I guess it gets added after the first intall from cd
<tritium> crypticreign, not exactly
<rcaskey_> Pluk: I will, thanks
<trey3> rcaskey_, if you put hoary-security ... just comment it... its empty  :/
<tritium> crypticreign, look at the bottom of that file.
<rcaskey_> actually I might just point to sed
<trey3> rcaskey_, while you're at it... add hoary-updates and comment that too  :/
<crypticreign> tritium: ok
<tritium> yamaha is device 1,5,0
<crypticreign> yep
<rcaskey_> trey3: noone would forget updates ;)
<tritium> what were your numbers?
<crypticreign> tritium: 1.5.0  -1  -1  ""
<trey3> rcaskey_, what you have is all you need till release though...  :/
<rcaskey_> trey3: If I point it to sed I will be good ad infinitum
<prego> who sets motif applications colors?
<crypticreign> tritium: oh oh, 1.0.0 for MY device
* trey3 shudders @ motif
<tritium> crypticreign, make an entry with those numbers.  give it a name
<prego> oh, I see, /etc/gnome/config
<tritium> then make CDR_DEVICE=name-you-choose
<prego> how do I know whose package a file belongs?
<crypticreign> tritium: ok
<trey3> prego, in what context?
<prego> (in rpm based systems: rpm -qf /etc/shadow)
<crypticreign> tritium: then what?
<tritium> crypticreign, here's mine as an example: toshiba=  ATAPI:0,1,0   -1      -1      ""
<trey3> prego, 'apt-cache show pkg | grep Maintainer'  ?
<tritium> then see if programs that use cdrecord can find the cd burner now
<trey3> prego, ahh... bah... dpkg -L pkg
<trey3> prego, sorry... not thinking today
<trey3> prego, really not thinking... haha
<trey3> prego, dpkg -S pkg
<trey3> final answer  8)
<crypticreign> tritium: no
<klaym> what's the application launcher command to set the program straight to tray?
<prego> trey3: think is a good think to do  :-P
<crypticreign> tritium: netierh graveman or xcdroast
<trey3> dpkg -S file even  :/
<crypticreign> *neither
<tritium> crypticreign, you saved your file?
<crypticreign> tritium: yes
<tritium> did you use ATAPI:1,0,0 ?
<crypticreign> oh no
<prego> does anyone know if there is the possibility to set up more xrdb rules, but user based instead of system based?
<prego> I mean, long time ago, there was the .grdb dir
<prego> at the user account
<trey3> prego, hah... don't even know what that is  :o
<crypticreign> tritium: still didnt work
<crypticreign> tritium: i have hp=             ATAPI:1,0,0    -1      -1      ""
<tritium> crypticreign, one last try: "cdrecord dev=ATA: --scanbus"
<tritium> that's ATA, not ATAPI
<tritium> if that works, change it in the config file too.
<tritium> if not, I'm out of ideas
<Gladiak> hi everyone
<crypticreign> tritium: it keeps trying to open /dev/hda
<tritium> okay, sorry.  I can't think of anything else to try.
<crypticreign> :(
<Gladiak> i've a question...i installed a warty ubuntu....where can i find a 2.6.9 or 2.6.10 kernel ?
<crypticreign> ok
<crypticreign> thanks
<tritium> sorry
<tritium> Gladiak, not in Warty...
<Gladiak> argh...only in hoary ?
<tritium> yeah
<Gladiak> mmm
<Gladiak> pretty stable ?
<tritium> you could always compile your own
<Gladiak> i know :/
<tritium> Gladiak, yeah, except for a current metacity bug that's being looked at as we speak
<Gladiak> mmm ok i'll search for a source.list for upgrade
<tritium> a dist-upgrade at this time might leave you with a screwy window manager
<Gladiak> :)
<Gladiak> mmm
<Gladiak> i'll wait
<Gladiak> ^^"
<Gladiak> i ask for a new kernel because i have a bad acpi problem
<Gladiak> :(((
<tritium> Oh...
<Gladiak> acpi can't see the power changes
<tritium> acpi and power management is quite good in Hoary
* trey3 wonders how stable openoffice.org2 is?  o.O
<Gladiak> not so much trey :P
<trey3> Gladiak, haha... you tried the hoary packages?
<Gladiak> not yet
<trey3> Gladiak, eh... wait no... you're using warty... I should pay attention
<Gladiak> :)
<Gladiak> but i'm thinking to upgradeto it
<topyli> Gladiak: you could upgrade just the kernel, apt might pull in some other packages. but that shouldn't break too much.
<trey3> Gladiak, I recommend waiting until the metacity mention in the topic is gone  ;)
<Gladiak> mmm topyli i'll try
<Gladiak> yes trey3 i know :P
<tritium> there's a possible fix for the metacity bug
<tritium> being discussed by the developers right now
<topyli> tritium: apt-get install fvwm2 :)
<tritium> topyli, ha ha
<Gladiak> topyli, could you tell me the repos for hoary ?
<topyli> Gladiak: just edit your sources.list. change all wartys to hoarys :)
<Gladiak> lol
<Gladiak> sorry
<Pluk> Gladiak, http://pastebin.com/232830
<Gladiak> pretty simple
<tritium> apparently un-checking "Separate group for each window" in the "Laouts" tab of the Keyboard capplet fixes it for some.
<tritium> "Layouts", that is
* trey3 goes to test theory...
<tritium> that's pretty strange if that ends up being the fix
<scoon> topyli, i really bet they are apt-getting openbox ;)
<topyli> scoon: but openbox is still young and might be buggy. i'd go for fvwm2
<scoon> topyli, nah, i have used it for over a year.
<scoon> topyli, it is quite stable.
<scoon> topyli, even used it all by its lonesome
<trey3> Whoever mentioned the "possible fix" no luck here...
<trey3> But I found another way to reproduce  8)   alt f7 and move mouse
<topyli> scoon: yeah, but some have been running fvwm2 for billions of years :)
<trey3> yeah... I guess thats covered by "metacity interaction" though
<scoon> topyli, i'd like to see that crusty penguin ;)
<topyli> scoon: i think you'd rather find a philosophical gnu =)
<klaym> any hint on where to find nice minimalistic wallpapers?
<trey3> klaym, 'ubuntu-calendar'  8)
<trey3> klaym, art.gnome.org also  :)
<trey3> I think there's even some on www.gnome-look.org?
<klaym> ok. thanks
<topyli> klaym: drag a pattern from the nautilus to the desktop ;)
<klaym> yea, I've actually browsed both of them through
<neofeed> has anyone else experienced firefox crashes on Hoary's Xorg? And other strange things. like fonts beeing in part blue or yellow?
<klaym> ;)
<neofeed> Sometimes the text-parts are screwed ( half overwritten ), or button(menu) jump when you mouseover them...
<tritium> trey3, no luck with the keyboard layout fix attempt?
<trey3> tritium, nope
<tritium> oh wel
<tritium> well
<trey3> even restarted X with setting in place (as thats how I got it to start reproducing here...)
<tritium> trey3, maybe you should tell Treenaks
<tritium> that it didn't work for you
<topyli> klaym: I'm using the "green weave" pattern right now :)
<klaym> so which pattern you dragged?
<klaym> I mean how?
<pybe> klaym: bit late but try this >> http://browse.deviantart.com/wallpaper/minimalistic/?view=1&order=5&limit=24
<klaym> pybe: thanks, browsed through that too :)
<klaym> I think I'll just make my own
<topyli> klaym: in nautilus, choose edit->backgrounds and emblems. you can drag them anywhere
<klaym> topyli: ok
<madsen> Ok, got a SiS gfx card and problems with DRI. Does _anyone_ know _anything_ related to that?
<trey3> madsen, what card?
<madsen> And the error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<madsen> trey3: Hang on a sec...
<madsen> trey3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<trey3> madsen, I used to have a 630 ... no DRI support for that... no idea with 740 though
<daniels> er, iirc the 630 is supported for dri with xorg
<madsen> trey3: Hmm... So... No hope for anything OpenGL?
<trey3> daniels, wasn't in XFree86 4.2.1  ;)
<trey3> daniels, might have to break that box out again though to see what gains DRI has... not supported on this Trident Cyberblade il afaik?
<daniels> trey3: er, I don't think there's any Trident DRI
<madsen> trey3: No GL screensavers work here and TuxRacer is pure lag. :/
<daniels> i wanted to get a Trident card off eBay, but the AGP card went for $26.5, which is way too expensive
<daniels> (given the FireGL was only about $50, and the crappy horrendous Ark card is only going for about $2.5, which is exactly what it's worth)
<tritium> daniels, you know I was joking about the metacity bug being an xorg problem.  I was just amused by your blog.
<madsen> trey3: However, glxgears reports "935 frames in 5.0 seconds = 187.000 FPS"
<neofeed> http://mdot.mine.nu/~moritz/font.png --- what did I do wrong?
<trey3> daniels, haha... yeah... I should probably invest in a better graphics card... college student though  :/
<trey3> daniels, barely can pay for food and accessories... let alone hardware upgrades  ;)
<madsen> trey3: Hmm, you got any suggestions? Shouldn't the GL screensavers work?
<tritium> trey3, don't forget books :)
<klaym> ubuntu comes with totem movie player installed, but is xine installed too?
<tritium> klaym, no, but it can be installed
<trey3> tritium, eh... thats included in tuition  8)
<tritium> trey3, ah, okay
<madsen> klaym: Nope, but it is installable.
<klaym> yea I'm looking at the ubuntuguide, and just wondered if it's already installed
<daniels> trey3: i got my r200 (radeon 8500) for $us20 off ebay at the time, and it's a very capable card
<tritium> klaym, no, it's not
<trey3> daniels, you should get me one for my bday  8)  only like uhh.... just shy of 2 months away  ;)
<klaym> ok
<MainVoid> trey3: got my Radeon 9600 SE for 25.00 GBP ...
<daniels> (at the time -> a year ago)
<randabis-laptop> this chick on tv is hot..hehehe
<trey3> MainVoid, eh... money seriously doesn't even last the week... internet > nice video card...
* trey3 doesn't even play games etc... so is fine  :/
<MainVoid> trey3: it's not bad... does the job, definitely... and for that money, it was an easy choice..
<madsen> Hmm, ok, but shouldn't the GL screensavers work - even on a SIS 740?
<trey3> madsen, bother daniels, eventually he will answer  ;)
<randabis-laptop> I want GL screensavers on my SMI intergrated graphics lol
<madsen> trey3: Ok... :)
<madsen> daniels: I will now officially bother you (on trey3's recommendation) until you tell me whether or not the GL screensavers should work with a SiS 740. ;)
<snowblink> Hi. Is FOP available somewhere via apt?
<MainVoid> snowblink: FOP?
<daniels> madsen: i have no idea
<madsen> daniels: Crap! :(
<alainm> how do i change the setting that colapses all the similar item in the application bar at the bottom?
<snowblink> MainVoid: http://xml.apache.org/fop/
<madsen> When DRI is enabled in XF86Config-4 and glxinfo still says "indirect rendering" there's no hope... Or?
<MainVoid> snowblink: ah.. never seen that one b4.. looks interesting..
<no0tic> desperatly in search of metacity deb
<snowblink> alainm: right click on the dotted thing just to the left of your windows on the bottom bar
<snowblink> alainm: preferences
<alainm> perfect.. thank you so much
<trey3> no0tic, there are several in the archive...  :/
<randabis-laptop> it's the little things that make you crazy, like the thought of someone touching your skin
<snowblink> MainVoid: very cool for making PDFs from XML files
<alainm> i love ubuntu
<snowblink> MainVoid: any ideas how to get it via apt?
<alainm> it just works
<redfun> is this right? root      3974  3.4  6.6 170964 34440 ?        R    12:25   0:43      \_ /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/
<redfun> I've got 512MBs of ram.
<trey3> no0tic, 2.9.3 still works... (just installed it, --force-all)
<LinuxJones> bah winter sucks...I just shoveled an 8 foot snow drift from my back door :(
<snowblink> LinuxJones: blizzard?
<redfun> 170964 is a bit too much or not? :-)
<LinuxJones> snowblink, yeah
<LinuxJones> snowblink, 65 cm of snow and 100 km/hr winds
<Gladiak> in italy we haven't snow :(
<Gladiak> :
<snowblink> LinuxJones: but at least you have a net connection and power!
<LinuxJones> snowblink, my cable flicked off twice last night for 5 mins each time so i guess I am lucky :D
<godsmoke> storm?
<MainVoid> snowblink: yeah, sure looks quite useful, especially if u want to create pdf files on the fly on a web site for example..
<snowblink> MainVoid: doesn't look like it's in any of the repositories I've checked
<Gladiak> bb man
<MainVoid> snowblink: I haven't seen it either...
<MainVoid> snowblink: Though, should be easy to install by hand, I'd suppose...
<snowblink> MainVoid: yup. Just checking first...
<MainVoid> snowblink: definitely.. ;) easy choices 1st.... ;)
<alainm> is there a tool to manage my wireless connection, ie i want to change the SSID i connect to?
<godsmoke> alainm: there is a config tool in gnome -- and you can use iwconfig
<alainm> what is the name of the gnome tool?
<godsmoke> "Network Config"
<godsmoke> it's in the system menu or something
<alainm> ah... that works properly now that i have upgraded to hoarty
<godsmoke> huh?
<MainVoid> "Networking" ...
<trey3> no0tic, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/
<MainVoid> ... is what it is called on my system ...
<godsmoke> MainVoid: very possible -- I'm not sitting at a computer running gnome
<trey3> no0tic, install 2.9.3
<alainm> godsmoke: previously it only thought my wireless card was an ethernet and didn't about me to change anything
<godsmoke> alainm: well -- you don't need to upgrade to hoary to fix that -- I'm sure a little poking around wouldn've been fine
<trey3> (only metacity is needed... libmetacity doesn't seem to care...)
<tritium> I already pointed him to the pool
<godsmoke> so quiet in here ...
<trey3> tritium, he said it didn't work for him where you pointed him to...
<jono> hi all
<LinuxJones> hi jono
<jono> hey LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> jono was awesome to have Mark Shuttleworth on LUG Radio ;D
<jono> LinuxJones, cheers :) it was fun to do :)
<jono> on the next episode we will hopefully be having jdub if he is still cool to do it :)
<jdub> totally
<LinuxJones> jono, I was jsut going to suggest that :D
<jono> :)
<jdub> i'm going to be enormously hung over
<jono> jdub, cool, I will make a point of shouting down the phone :P
<jdub> australia day on 26th -> 7am interview on 27th
<randabis-laptop> I'll volunteer to call in as the random ubuntu fanboy!
<randabis-laptop> lol
<MagicFab> hello
<randabis-laptop> olleh
<MagicFab> does anyone know of a bittorrent site for the latest hoary CD release ?
<jono> jdub, well we can record your interview a bit later if that is more convenient, maybe 9pm GMT ?
<randabis-laptop> I don't think anyone has started a tracker for it
<MagicFab> it's a drag to d/l via FTP/HTTP
<randabis-laptop> heh FTP/HTTP is a lot faster for me than BT
<godsmoke|lap> ...
<jdub> jono: possibly a good idea, let me know if you can
<godsmoke|lap> the protocol doesn't define a speed maximum
<jono> jdub, yeah, that is no problem
<jono> jdub, could you mail me your phone number to call you on, or I can send you my number if you would prefer to call me instead
<randabis-laptop> maybe not, but that doesn't change how it performs like ass on my network
<sanochaor> wenas
<godsmoke|lap> randabis-laptop: it's possible you didn't poke holes in your firewall?
<randabis-laptop> my ports are forwarded correctly
<godsmoke|lap> ok
<godsmoke|lap> well -- then that's strange
<godsmoke|lap> because only on torrents am I able to max out my 8Mb down
<randabis-laptop> my problem is I end up sending A LOT more than I receive and it boggles down my whole connection
<godsmoke|lap> well, it takes time for the torrent to equalize and get up to speed
<randabis-laptop> but it NEVER equalizes no matter how many different trackers I've tried
<godsmoke|lap> hrm
<tritium> no0tic, you ignored my attmempt to send you the needed files
<godsmoke|lap> what client are you using?
<randabis-laptop> I've used several..the standard one, bittornado, azureus, abc, etc
<godsmoke|lap> hmm -- don't know what to tell you
<godsmoke|lap> I don't know anyone who's had that experience
<trey3> godsmoke, what are you using that is maxing out your 8mb down?
<godsmoke|lap> trey3: using?
<randabis-laptop> I like the protocol, but it just doesn't run well for me
<godsmoke|lap> we were talking about torrent speeds
<trey3> godsmoke, which bittorrent client...
<godsmoke|lap> trey3: all clients can negotiate those speeds -- but I use ABC mostly
<no0tic> tritium: I was on irssi, and I didn't know how to use it... sorry
<tritium> no0tic, no problem.  I was just trying to help.
<ja__> Help!, how to restart gdm?
<no0tic> tritium: thank you very much
<tritium> no problem.  Glad you're up and running again.
<mischa> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<randabis-laptop> ctrl alt backspace should restart gdm
<godsmoke|lap> ja__: ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<no0tic> tritium: eventually I downgraded to 2.9.1
<randabis-laptop> or that
<tritium> no0tic, why not 2.9.3?
<no0tic> tritium: I found 2.9.1 on my array2 cd
<tritium> I see.
<tritium> are you in xchat now?
<ja__> godsmoke|lap: but i have prblem with my windows, the "top" of my windows disappeared :S
<tritium> if you want me to send you 2.9.3, I will
<no0tic> tritium: yes
<godsmoke|lap> ja__: your window manager is dead
<no0tic> tritium: thanks, then
<tritium> okay
<ja__> godsmoke|lap: how to restart it?
<trey3> no0tic, ps, don't forget to hold metacity... else it'll just keep trying to upgrade...
<godsmoke|lap> ja__: are you using gnome? -- start metacity
<godsmoke|lap> XOrg had major issues on my laptop the other day
<ja__> godsmoke|lap: yes, i'm using Gnome
<godsmoke|lap> start metacity, I said
<godsmoke|lap> did you restart X?
<godsmoke|lap> it should handle all of that
<jono> when I shut my laptop down with hoary, the system seems to switch off but the power is still on - is this a kernel issue?
<ja__> Yes i did ctrl-alt-backspace
<trey3> ja__, upgraded hoary today?  :S
* jono is going to look into filing this as a bug if it has not already been filed
<randabis-laptop> my laptop turns off...
<trey3> jono, what?
<LinuxJones> godsmoke|lap, you have a repo for abc ?
<godsmoke|lap> ja__: then you should be able to log in again -- you should be at a gdm screen
<godsmoke|lap> LinuxJones: no ...
<no0tic> trey: right
<mischa> ja:better go to term ctrl-alt-f1 and do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LBM> take a look at the topic guys
<LinuxJones> godsmoke|lap, okie
<no0tic> tritium: thanks again
<no0tic> tritium: Will I need libmetacity0 2.9.3 too?
<trey3> no0tic, no
<jono> trey3, well I shut it down, and the screen switches off and it appears on the screen that it is off, but the power is still on
<tritium> no0tic, I think trench has said not
<tritium> not trench, trey
<tritium> trey3
<randabis-laptop> jono must be your laptop I guess...mine shuts off when shutting down
<godsmoke|lap> jono: are you doing a halt?
<jono> randabis, this used to work with warty, but not hoary it seems
<randabis-laptop> I'm running hoary as well
<jono> godsmoke, I am clicking on shutdown in gdm
<mischa> mwe too
<godsmoke|lap> oh
<tritium> trey3, that was funny
<trey3> tritium, hehe  8)
<mischa> and ja__, is it working.....now :)
<ja__> I rebotted and nothing happened but i wrote "metacity" i terminal and now it works =] 
<stvn> jono: ssame happens here
<maldito> Hello everyone.
<mischa> :)
<ja__> I had the same problem with xfce few days ago =] 
<stvn> jono: but i did a bios update and blamed the update, never bothered investigating it any further
<maldito> I have a question regarding my laptop and my memory
<mischa> sav eyou session now i guiss...
<jono> stvn, I will file a bug and then you can maybe add comments
<ja__> I'm using Hoary so i have some problems all the time ;)
<stvn> jono: ok, give the number once you filed it
<ja__> Ok, thx for help, bye bye =)
<jono> stvn, sure
<mischa> ja: me too, but running fine sofar...
<no0tic> trey3: can I upgrade libmetacity to 2.9.5 safely?
<randabis-laptop> I've had a very good hoary experience...don't think I've had any problems really...other than the theme manager not working a few days ago
<Pluk> jono, check /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn you might want to change it to powerbtn.sh
<trey3> no0tic, should be fine... I have libmetacity 2.9.5 and metacity 2.9.3 installed right now...
<trey3> no0tic, issue is gone...
<mischa> randabis-laptop: why can't i use the application:/// link in nautilus in hoary..??
<auto> hello
<auto> had a quick question
<randabis-laptop> oh that's another thing
<stvn> Pluk: powerbutton.sh doesn't seem to shut my laptop down completely either
<auto> when i upgraded to hoary i lost the email checker applet
<randabis-laptop> you can't use it because the way gnome does menus has changed
<auto> is there anyway to get it back?
<maldito> how do I get my kernel to use all of my memory?
<mischa> how can i edit my menu now?
<randabis-laptop> mischa it's a nasty procedure...it's possible but I haven't been able to stomach all the reading it takes at freedesktop.org
<mischa> aha...
<Pluk> stvn, ah ok. its just cuz if i close the lid its set to only shut the screen off
<LinuxJones> maldito, the kernel is very good @ using only the resources it needs
<Pluk> maybe its the same with jono
<stvn> mischa: basically you need to add a .desktop at the proper place ;)
<mischa> randabis-laptop: must i wait till they are ready?
* trey3 thought you could edit menu's via applications://  now?
<maldito> I have a gig of ram and it complains and tells me to use a himem kernel
<mischa> not in hoary
<madsen> Help! Again...
<LinuxJones> maldito, are you running hoary ?
* trey3 takes that back... grr
<randabis-laptop> mischa I believe an applet or something is being made to handle the menus to make it easier, not sure
<maldito> it only loads up 900MB
<mischa> stvn:smal example?
<jono> stvn, #5828
<stvn> jono: ta
<maldito> I am new to ubuntu, moved over from fedora
<randabis-laptop> trey3 since when?
<mischa> randabis-laptop:aha
<madsen> We've given up on OpenGL and are now trying to make the freaking thing do something as simple as to play a cd... Gnome-cd just hangs and grip plays but doesn't output a sound! (?)
<jono> Pluk, hmmm
<LinuxJones> maldito, cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<trey3> randabis, like I said... I take that back... getting confused with help being given to warty and hoary users  ;)
<jono> I dont get any suspend/resume on this laptop either
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<jono> brb
<mischa> randabis-laptop: have you got suspend/resume going on you laptop?
<randabis-laptop> haven't tried so I'm not sure
<stvn> mischa: I wrote a .desktop for qgis, the file and the procedure is at: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1084647&group_id=55820&atid=478378
<randabis-laptop> well actually I think it did work, but I've since then turned off power management
<randabis-laptop> I'm plugged into the wall because my battery is dead
<mischa> mine to :)
<stvn> mischa: ignore the bit about mime and xml
<mischa> dell :)
<mischa> stvn:ok, tanx
<randabis-laptop> gateway solo 2250...old school
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<maldito> It says 906732 kB
<tritium> sweet, trey3 is going to fix metacity ;)
<LinuxJones> maldito, then your system is finding your 1 gig of ram
<trey3> tritium, grrr  :(
<maldito> but not using it all
<maldito> 1 gig of ram is not 906732
<trey3> tritium, I sooo would... if I knew how... have pleanty of time too  :(
<tritium> trey3, shouldn't you be studying?
<trey3> tritium, I sooo am  8)
<trey3> tritium, sorta kinda
<neofeed> where do I place stuff like 'XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1' if I want that to be a global parameter for my session?
<randabis-laptop> inaction is a weapon of mass destruction
<neofeed> what files does GDM run?
<trey3> tritium, heh... leaving in like an hour to go get study guides etc for final  ;)
<tritium> finals?  where are you?
<madsen> Hmm, no one knows anything about playing cd's not working on Warty?
<trey3> neofeed, in ~/.bashrc or export $THAT_WHAT_YOU_TYPED=1 for only current session
<randabis-laptop> all of my music is on hard media so I dunno
<trey3> tritium, all year college...
<neofeed> trey3, is that going to be loaded when I start gnome too?
<trey3> neofeed, uhh... no
<neofeed> so where do i put those ?
<trey3> neofeed, that would be in .xsession I believe?
<maldito> any ideas?
<trey3> seems a likely place  :/
<PotajiTo> wenas
<trey3> That must mean hello is some language?
<tritium> maldito, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-21.1496455883
<crypticreign> tritium: trey3 here is my post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12413
<crypticreign> about cd burner
<LinuxJones> madsen, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MultimediaHOWTO#cd-player
<maldito> thanks!
<tritium> sure
<madsen> LinuxJones: Hey, thanks! :)
<tritium> crypticreign, hopefully somebody will have some good input for you
<crypticreign> i hope :)
<lerio> hi everybody. question: what happens if i remove the linux-386 package when i already have the linux-686?
<tritium> lerio, it'll remove the old kernel
<lerio> tritium: no harm or should i check something before?
<randabis-laptop> but it will keep the config files unless you do apt-get --purge remove
<trey3> crypticreign, just out of curiosity... why is the "ATAPI" part there? also....you might as well define speed also... other then that... it IS being detected... just not via apps...
<tritium> lerio, have you already booted safely into the 686 kernel?
<crypticreign> tritium: im leaving for Ukraine Thursday, so trying to burn copies of my cd's
<randabis-laptop> or the equivalent in synaptic
<crypticreign> trey3: tritium said to put that there, he has it in his config file
<trey3> crypticreign, strange  :/
<tritium> crypticreign, I hope it works out
<lerio> tritium: i guess so.. i did the upgrade some time ago. how do i check it?
<tritium> lerio, uname -r
<NanoTek> KiKoo !!
<trey3> crypticreign, but then he didn't even say the right command for -scanbus  8)
<tritium> trey3, yes I did
<MainVoid> lerio: uname -a
<tritium> and that's a valid config
<trey3> tritium, nope... dev=ATAPI never worked  :/
<tritium> trey3, it works just fine for me
<lerio> tritium MainVoid: yes, it's 686 already
<trey3> tritium, eh... he said the output... never mentioned device...
<tritium> lerio, then you should be fine
<Lovecraft> A short question:  How dependant on X is ubuntu?
<tritium> trey3, what are you complaining about?
<trey3> Lovecraft, depends... via default... very
<daniels> Lovecraft: it's not
<lerio> tritium: i guess that same goes for the restricted modules
<tritium> lerio, yes
<trey3> Lovecraft, enter 'custom' on install prompt... and you need not even install...
<lerio> tritium: last question :) i'm in Hoary now. has it been completely upgraded to Python2.4 already? is it safe to remove the 2.3 packages?
<klaym> what's the best videoplayer for ubuntu?
<randabis-laptop> x and ubuntu are merely playmates
<randabis-laptop> totem-xine hehe
<trey3> lerio, safe yes... apparently some don't recommend it though...
<Lovecraft> Ubuntu is based on Debian?
<tritium> lerio, I'm not sure what may still depend on python 2.3 packages
<Vjaz> Lovecraft: yes
<Phineas> Lovecraft, yup
<trey3> Lovecraft, yes
<trey3> haha
<randabis-laptop> yes Debian 3.1 to be exact
<Phineas> lol
<lerio> tritium, trey: ok, i'll leave it there. thanks guys
<jdub> Lovecraft: yes, it's a branch of sid.
<Lovecraft> Just looking for something new to try.  Debian is getting to be more into X dependancies all the time.
<trey3> randabis, thats what it says in /etc/debian-release... they track sid though..
<tritium> lerio, you're welcome.
<randabis-laptop> trey yeah I know
<Lovecraft> Alright ... thanks, guys.
<randabis-laptop> we're actually ahead of sid though :)
<thenuke> CS.
<thenuke> wrong channel
<trey3> randabis, on many things... yup  :)
<madsen> Ok, gnome-cd doesn't stall any more at least...
<madsen> But still no sound.
<trey3> randabis, but most are still in experimental at least...
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<madsen> And no (working) FreeDB lookup.
<klaym> ok. I have totem, and have installed w32codecs, gstreamer and xine-ui. totem still won't play any videos and gives an unknown error. should I boot after installing the codecs? or is there something I'm still missing?
<jdub> klaym: install totem-xine, not xine-ui
<stvn> klaym: did you install totem-xine?
<klaym> apt-get install totem-xine?
<stvn> yep
<randabis-laptop> the xine backend to totem works much better than the gstreamer backend
<klaym> ok thanks
* trey3 hugs his pr0n-ready mplayer  8)
<randabis-laptop> hah
<madsen> trey3: lol
<MainVoid> lol
<randabis-laptop> totem is pr0n ready :)
<stvn> the annoying part of mplayer is that it doesn't stop the screensaver from kicking in
<tritium> crypticreign, despite what trey3 says, ATAPI is valid
<trey3> randabis, eh... always argues with me about codecs...
<madsen> stvn: Just make a wrapper-script for it...
<trey3> tritium, I didn't say you were wrong.. I asked why its there...
<stvn> madsen: too much trouble, totem can handle the pr0n just as fin
<madsen> Arg, somebody reveal to me the secrets of getting any sound out of gnome-cd.
<madsen> stvn: Hehe
<madsen> stvn: A 3-line wrapper... No problem at all...
<stvn> madsen: check volume manager for CD sound level ;)
<madsen> stvn: Already did... It's up.
<klaym> now that I'm apt-getting totem-xine, terminal prompts me this: the following packages will be REMOVED: totem-gstreamer ubuntu-desktop   <- he's not removing my desktop right? :)
<randabis-laptop> check and make sure gnome-cd is used esd
<trey3> klaym, thats fine
<stvn> madsen: it's not fighting with esd?
<randabis-laptop> klaym merely a meta-package, no worries
<madsen> stvn: I don't know... xine and friends works fine...
<klaym> yea, just made sure
<randabis-laptop> madsen try killall esd and then use gnome-cd
<trey3> klaym, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package... only depends on other packages, contains nothing... totem-gstreamer is the default totem... but the xine backend is more capable today...
<klaym> ok thanks
<stvn> madsen: or if randabis-laptop suggestoin fails try esd and run gnome-cd
<madsen> randabis-laptop: Nope, nothing...
<randabis-laptop> run esd again
<madsen> stvn: Nothing either.
<trey3> madsen, try plugin the speakers into CDROM itself  ;)
<madsen> randabis-laptop: --^
<madsen> trey3: Hehe
<stvn> madsen: don't you need a cable from the cd-player to your soundcard?
<madsen> stvn: I've never needed one before.
<trey3> madsen, heh... no really... I've had alsa figure it out before... but without a cable connecting cdrom to sound, thats the easiest way...
<madsen> stvn: Even though it _can_ actually rip from the dvd/cdrom.
<randabis-laptop> uh you do...it's inside you computer
<madsen> randabis-laptop: I've done it without before... I'm pretty sure, even though I'm not 100% sure.
<madsen> trey3: Did you just support my claim or...?
<trey3> madsen, via some players you don't (WMP comes to mind... and I believe even kscd) but gnome-cd won't "bridge" that...
<trey3> madsen, depends, what was your claim?
<randabis-laptop> you won't get cd audio without a cd audio cable going from your cdrom to the sound card...it's inside the computer
<madsen> trey3: Exactly what you just said. :)
<trey3> madsen, oh... then I guess I did  8)
<madsen> randabis-laptop: Uhm, xine plays the cd-audio just fine.
<randabis-laptop> then use that I guess
<madsen> randabis-laptop: Sure, it just sucks to have to start xine, but I guess it'll do.
<madsen> Thanks for the help.
* trey3 thinks gnome-cd needs an upgrade  >:|
<madsen> trey3: Second! :)
<stvn> goobox
<stvn> ^'update' for gnome-cd IIRC
<tritium> it's going to be replaced by either soundjuicer or another app
<trey3> stvn, eh... I have rhythmbox for that stuff...
<stvn> never use gnome-cd anyway ;)
<trey3> stvn, actually... wasn't goobox competing with sound-juicer for a place in gnome?
<madsen> tritium: That would be "a ripper".
<randabis-laptop> I like rhythmbox but it organizes my music all funky hehe
<stvn> trey3: rhythmbox still has troubles with managing my musiccollection over nfs
<tritium> madsen, soundjuice will be able to play CDs as well
<randabis-laptop> I wish it would just organize it by my directory structure
<stvn> trey3: oh.. could be, was something cd-related
<stvn> randabis-laptop: second that
<stvn> also it would be nice if you could add songs to the current playlist in rhythmbox
<trey3> stvn, yeah... read ... Davyds blog... related to "GNOME 2.10 preview" or whatever... he mentions that...
<trey3> stvn, uhh... you can?
<stvn> trey3: I read it, just forgot the details ;)
<randabis-laptop> yeah it's annoying how it organizes by artist...not all my music has the artist name
<trey3> randabis, It can order by many details...
<tritium> madsen, http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/
<randabis-laptop> yeah but any of them still turns the list funky
<stvn> trey3: you can add to the current playlist?
<randabis-laptop> it should just do by directory
<tritium> madsen, scroll down to Sound Juicer and Goobox
<trey3> randabis-laptop, each of those groups (genre, artist, album etc) are things you can group by
<randabis-laptop> i know
<madsen> Hmm, how the hell do I make xine play a cd from a cmd line?
<randabis-laptop> but I'm saying it should do it by directory instead
<madsen> I've tried 'xine cd://', but that doesn't really work. :(
<mischa> did you huygs know that if you power up your connected camera (Pannasonic DMC-FX7) you get fotoalbum in gnome, but if you then turn off the power of your camera the pc (laptop) freeses...have to do reboot the :)
<trey3> stvn, Just "Load from file" and it adds to current listings...
<stvn> trey3: ah yes, but if i want to add an album from within RB, it's not possible
<mischa> xine /cdrom ?
<stvn> the trouble is that there's no 'current playlist'
<madsen> mischa: Interesting proposal....
<calamari> hi
<mischa> had it this morning///%)
<trey3> stvn, then maybe you are right... I'm usually listening to PLS streams... minimal playing with local files...
<stvn> trey3: ok
<madsen> mischa: However... It didn't work. :(
<calamari> is it possible to adjust the networking settings?  when I start, for example, a synaptic download my ssh connections become unresponsive and sometimes even give up
* stvn ponders filing a bug on RB about 'current playlist' feature
<mischa> madsen:)
<trey3> stvn, certainly an enhancement if it can't yet...
<calamari> (I'm on dialup, so there is limited bandwidth)
<Mamorook> I just installed Ubuntu and am having difficulty getting my ubuntu box to communicate with my winxp box
<mischa> madsen: xine file:/cdrom
<trey3> Mamorook, find a good samba howto.. there is way too much to cover to help in an IRC channel...
<Mamorook> It's not a samba problem.
<Mamorook> I haven't gotten that far.
<mischa> madsen: man xine /MRL
<trey3> Mamorook, where are you at?
<madsen> mischa: I'll give it a shot :)
<Mamorook> My windows box and my linux box can't ping each other.
<Mamorook> I'm at my windows box.  But my linux box is right beside me.
<trey3> Mamorook, ahh... nic is up on linux box?
<Mamorook> Says it is.
<trey3> Mamorook, what says it is? what does it say?
<Mamorook> Er...  I mean it shows up under ifconfig.
<madsen> mischa: Sorry, no luck either.
<trey3> Mamorook, cuz yeah... if they are on the same network... there is NO reason they can't at least ping each other  :/
<snowblink> Mamorook: ifconfig -a; netstat -rn
<mischa> madsen: according to man that should do the trick ??
<madsen> mischa: Heh, I see... But try showing that manual page to xine. :-p
<mischa> madson: you'l have to mount /cdrom first though
<madsen> mischa: Oh!
<Mamorook> Hmm.... that's strange...  nothing in the routing table.
<mischa> madson: mount /cdrom && xine file:/cdrom
<madsen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<madsen>        or too many mounted file systems
<snowblink> Mamorook: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<madsen> mischa: One would think that the cdda:// MRL should do the trick without mounting it.
<Mamorook> still nothing in the route table.
<mischa> madsen:yeah
<snowblink> Mamorook: can you get your networking app open?
<subterrific> there is something seriously wrong with the latest metacity in hoary, hehe
<Kokey> Where can i see the details of the Metacity bug?
<Mamorook> You mean the one under Computer > System Configuration > Networking?
<snowblink> Mamorook: yup
<William_Cain> Hello.
<mischa> madsen:im out of ideas...sry :(
<Mamorook> Yes I can.
<William_Cain> A quick question: What is Hotplug?
<mischa> madsen: one moore ->google
<mischa> A hot Plug
<snowblink> Mamorook: check your network settings in there. Possible you missed setting a gateway.
<mischa> :)
<mischa> sry
<trey3> William_Cain, mechanism for detecting devices connected after boot...
* MainVoid has no sound... *sigh*
<madsen> mischa: Hehe, thanks. But I've been there already... Fscking xine!
<William_Cain> Ok, because it fails to load during boot.
<William_Cain> Is that bad?
* madsen waves and thanks mischa.
<MainVoid> William_Cain: does it fail loading hw_random.ko or something like that?
<mischa> William_Cain-> Permission Denied   stuff ??
<William_Cain> Should I note down which modules that fail?
<William_Cain> Two serious errors occur.
<trey3> William_Cain, add shpchp  and pciehp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist  ... restart -> still fails?
<Mamorook> It has nothing set under gateway.
<William_Cain> Ah, that's the two!
<mischa> that;s it :)
<tritium> William_Cain, no need to worry, then.  But, you can add them to your blacklist
<tritium> if you want the messages to go away
<snowblink> Mamorook: do you have DHCP on your network?
<William_Cain> Ok, great.
<Mamorook> No.  Both my linux box and windows box have static IP
<snowblink> Mamorook: HUB or crossover?
<mischa> madsen:ROGER
<sangriag> Hi Chris
<Mamorook> Crossover.
<mischa> have to go , bye all
<snowblink> Mamorook: set the gateway to the winxp IP address
<William_Cain> Another thing. I want to install drivers for the Promise SATA controller integrated in my Asus A7V8X motherboard.
<William_Cain> They're supposed to reside here: http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=8&category=driver&os=100
<William_Cain> Which one should I choose?
<Mamorook> Done.
<snowblink> Mamorook: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; netstat -rn
<MainVoid> trey3: got any ideas on getting osund working on this laptop of mine?
<Mamorook> Okay.  Now it shows up under the routing table.
<snowblink> Mamorook: good. Try pinging to the winxp box
<Mamorook> Still nothing.
<trey3> MainVoid, what have you checked?
<edwardb> are u pinging by name or ip
<MainVoid> trey3: checking the loaded modules right now...
<MainVoid> trey3: is alsa the default in ubuntu?
<trey3> MainVoid, still supports OSS modules via emulation...
<MainVoid> trey3: ok..
<MainVoid> trey3: Hmm.. there's a shedload loaded already, in regards to sound.. just doesn't play anything..
<Mamorook> I'll try.  It'll take a minute.  Since I have no way of moving text from my linux box to this one, I'll have to type it all by hand.
<trey3> MainVoid, shedload?
<snowblink> Mamorook: you also need to check the networking on your windows box
<crypticreign> apt says "Reading Package Lists... Done
<crypticreign> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<MainVoid> trey3: well,  lsmod | grep snd | wc -l returns 9.. which isn't too bad I suppose.. ;)
<crypticreign> do i need to acquire a key?
<MainVoid> trey3: I'm keeping on digging about here.. I'll see if I can figure something out...
<snowblink> crypticreign: no
<trey3> MainVoid, umm... not really helpful... haha... cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp to see if sound is working at all
<snowblink> Mamorook:
<Mamorook> Before I installed Ubuntu, it had WinXP.  ANd the two boxes could communicate fine.  Since installing Ubuntu, I haven't changed the settings on the remaining box at all.
<crypticreign> snowblink: how do i get rid of that message?
<MainVoid> trey3: tho the "multimedia systems slector" thingy has troubles with both the ALSA and OSS output. ESD is fine, according to it, tho still a silent laptop...
<trey3> MainVoid, did you try what I just said?
<trey3> MainVoid, cuz then we can move up the stack to see whats wrong  :)
<snowblink> crypticreign: get the keys. ;) But you don't need them
<MainVoid> trey3: just did.. not even a beep, scratch or anything..
<Tortoose> hi!
<tritium> snowblink, doesn't it say to run apt-get update again to fix?
<trey3> MainVoid, k... thats bad...
<MainVoid> trey3: yeah.. that's what I thought.. ;)
<trey3> MainVoid, stupid question... checked physical sound levels? PCM level?
<MainVoid> trey3: yup..
<trey3> MainVoid, and you're positive module is correct (its worked before?)
<crypticreign> tritium: it does.. but that dosnt work
<tritium> crypticreign, it will.  Keep trying.
<MainVoid> trey3: and when running the tests in that mm selector, I do get something happening on the VU meter..
<MainVoid> trey3: not sure about the modules, just thought I'd check if sound is working..
<grepper> tritium: morning
<MainVoid> trey3: I justinstalled ubuntu the other day, and haven't bothered with sound yet.. ;)
<tritium> grepper, hey there
<MainVoid> trey3: I do know the hw is ine, since debian played noises on this thing last week.. ;)
<grepper> tritium: have you tried the bootsplash* debs from www.bootsplash.de ?
<marcin> hello
<grepper> postinst script is a bit broken on warty
<tritium> grepper, no, I'm going to wait on usplash instead
<grepper> ok
<marcin> could someone help me and tell how to install plone on hoary?
<tritium> what is the postinst script doing?
<grepper> creates the initrd, update-rc.d , that sort of stuff
<edwardb> does anyone have an idea why sudo wont accept the root password correctly but su - does
<tritium> and how is it failing?
<MainVoid> edwardb: sudo accepts *your* password, not roots..
<tritium> edwardb, what root password?
<grepper> in a number of ways :P   some if then routines are broken
<tritium> edwardb, did you give root a password?
<grepper> tried fixing it, no luck so far, I'll have to do it all by hand  :(
<edwardb> mainvoid-thanks
<trey3> MainVoid, I don't know... sounds like mixer issues... modules loaded, (whatever it was) did a little dance? ... not sure?
<calamari> I have sshd installed, but I'd only like it to be running when I manually start it.  Where is it being loaded from?
<trey3> MainVoid, has to be mixer...
<MainVoid> edwardb: no probbs.. ;)
<tritium> calamari, /etc/init.d/ssh
<MainVoid> trey3: Well, checking the volumes, and switching between the devices listed, I still get nothing.. ??
<calamari> tritium: thanks
<tritium> sure
<trey3> MainVoid, what devices are listed? get rid of the oss one maybe? (rmmod blah)
<calamari> tritium: did you just know that, or did you figure it out somehow? :)
<trey3> calamari, /etc/init.d is a familier dir to most *nix users... you would do good to understand what it is and become familier with it...
<edwardb> what is the command line to install debian packages? Or do you use synaptic
<Schaap> Hi, I have 2 nics in my system and only one (eth1) shows up network configuration. how do i add eth0? or set it at dhcp?
<calamari> trey3: sounds good
<wezzer> edwardb: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Schaap> apt-get install name
<trey3> calamari, its kinda the most important dir on a *nix system (on account of without it, the system doesn't run...)
<wezzer> for example
<tritium> calamari, "dpkg -L" lists where files in a package are located
<MainVoid> trey3: AD1981B (OSS) and Intel 82081DB-ICH4 (ALSA) ...
<Scooter> Hello Everyone :D , I have to down load a bunch of files from an website, and they only allow one connection at a time, in KDE I use Kget for this, is there a Gnome download manager solution? TIA :)
<Scooter> I want to mark a bunch of files to download, and have download manager que them one at a time to download
<Riddell> Scooter: you can install kget, or you can use wget on the command line
<Scooter> nice :)
<Tortoose> hum..does anybody have a clue about an empty KDE menu (with hoary PPC)
<Schaap> Oh and is there some sort of ipconfig for Linux?
<MainVoid> trey3: hmm.. lsmod | grep 1981 returns nothing...
<Riddell> Tortoose: it's a known problem, we're working on it
<Schaap> to see what IP i have
<Scooter> ok I try useing Kget, I am in XFce, it takes about 20 seconds to load.. i am hopeing it is  not loading all the KDE librarys
<edwardb> schaap-ifconfig
<Tortoose> Riddell, thanks a lot ;) and thanks for all your work
<pe7er> hey, i do wonder about a package... i've once used some distro that came with handy scripts that could for example 'less' files within archives, is there some equivalent for ubuntu? i know it's not much the hassle to do that in a single command line, but i'm a) yet not so geeky that i know all needed switches without doing --help and b) that typework all the time is a bit tiring. some pre-built aliases might suite my needs, too. anybody got a lin
<pe7er> k, or even better, package name?
<trey3> MainVoid, grep intel instead...
<Schaap> lol
<Schaap> ok
<edwardb> schaap, if one lo appears do an ifconfig -a
<Schaap>  ok
<Schaap> and the 2 nics in network config ?
<MainVoid> anders@laptop:~ $ sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0
<MainVoid> Password:
<MainVoid> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<MainVoid> GAH!
<trey3> ugh... you're not removing that one... thats the alsa module...
<trey3> MainVoid, rmmod intel8x0
<tritium> pe7er, I'm not sure if I understand your question.  try "dpkg -L <packagename>".  Is that the result you're looking for?
<trey3> MainVoid, and the module is 'snd-intel8x0', just lsmod outputs _ instead...
<pe7er> tritium: no, sorry, did that, it's hard to make up a good search for that....
<MainVoid> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<MainVoid> trey3: doesn't wanna do it capt'n..
<tritium> pe7er, search for what?
<trey3> MainVoid, whats it saying?
<pe7er> tritium: i want something to view for example those packaged doc files in /usr/share/doc... most are placed inside tar.gz archives... i just want to less them
<MainVoid> trey3: module is in use, it claims...
<tritium> pe7er, zcat
<trey3> MainVoid, haha
<tritium> pe7er, and then pipe into less or more, or pager of choice
<pe7er> tritium: zcat? zcat. thanks :)
<trey3> MainVoid, you ended the /dev/dsp thing?
<pe7er> tritium: yes, that fits my needs perfectly
<tritium> good deal
<trey3> trey3, cntrl c
<edwardb> apt-get install package reads the package, verifies the package and then states package cannot be found
<edwardb> ??
<edwardb> -m wont force install even if that error comes up
<tritium> metacity bug fix is pending upload :)
<godsmoke> hrm -- looks like all of the ubuntu installers kernel panic on this machine
<Pluk> godsmoke, your installing on a sata HD or something?
<godsmoke> nope
<godsmoke> kernel panics at acpi detection
<Pluk> in grub you can disable acpi
<godsmoke> on array-3, and the release
<Pluk> acpi=off
<Pluk> that might help somethin
<godsmoke> yeah, I did
<godsmoke> it paniced at another point then
<godsmoke> odd, considering how standard the components in here are
<tritium> what's the key I need to hold down on PPC to boot from install CD please?
<tritium> I've got it.  Nevermind.  Thanks
<jnk> changed warty to hoary in sources.list, and the system got upgraded except for x-window-system-core. I'm wondering what makes this package not upgrade automatically?  (aptitude install x-window-system-core just works)
<erGoline> re
<godsmoke> jinty: because hoary uses Xorg
<godsmoke> jnk*
<erGoline> nevyn_: MainVoid : with the CD-R at 4X no problem at all, I'm installing it :)
<jnk> godsmoke, yeah so it has to remove xfree... Even "aptitude dist-upgrade" won't upgrade though
<Mamorook> Yep.
<godsmoke> jnk: what do you mean it "won't upgrade"?
<Mamorook> I'm not sure if that connection icon windows places in the systray is a reliable reporter of network activity but when I try to ping my win box from my linux box, it's not showing any inbound activity.
<jnk> godsmoke, AFAIK dist-upgrade tells aptitude to upgrade even if this means removing or installing new packages. But "aptitude dist-upgrade" keeps x-window-system-core to the xfree version
<MainVoid> trey3: sorry, had ppl at the door...
<MainVoid> trey3: yep, killed it.. ;)
<MainVoid> erGoline: kewl..
<snowblink> Mamorook: Just a thought. Can you ping the interfaces on their own machines?
<godsmoke> Mamorook: don't use these visual applet things or any visual tool to do real network diagnostic
<Mamorook> Yes, I can.
<godsmoke> is your interface up? -- does it have an ip? and the right routes?
<Mamorook> Both boxes can ping themselves.
<Pluto> ika
<Pluto> ola
<jnk> godsmoke, anyway it seems I'm wrong: after installing xorg (juste done) if I do "aptitude upgrade" it upgades everything, but doing dist-upgrade it says it won't upgrade gnome-panel
<Pluto> ola?
<Scooter> my wife just told me to go ping myself
<edwardb> installation question, before you can use apt-get, do I have to manually enter the package into the sources.list file
<Pluto> Wat?
<Pluto> its imposibel
<jnk> edwardb, apt worked out of the box for me... just try
<edwardb> i have
<edwardb> I downloaded a package from the debian site for madplay
<edwardb> which sits in my home directory
<Scooter> you need to update apt first.... sudo apt-get update
<edwardb> yes, but that pulls from a local database file that resides in /etc/apt/
<jnk> edwardb, sources.list tells about apt repositories, if you download manually the just use dpkg
<Scooter> pulls from the same file as synaptic
<jnk> or you can make your own local repository
<jnk> (with packages you downloaded manually)
<kent> edwardb, it dont work like that. ubunto has most packages debian have, so you dont need to download manually from debian. Just read on ubuntus homepage about how to add "universe and multiverse etc to sources.list" and then update and install. :)
<edwardb> okay
<edwardb> thanks
<spiral> hi
<Riddell> Tortoose: do you have gnome installed as well as KDE?
<Tortoose> yep, the two
<edwardb> Kent-thanks, just updated with a ton of new packages
<Tortoose> Riddell, should be ok now ?
<Riddell> Tortoose: not yet
<Tortoose> oki, is it just for ppc or a global hoary issue ?
<bzbb> there is a multiverse, too?
<bzbb> crazy
<acidmaxd> can anyone give me more information about this? there are incomplete packages in the repository, for example Vega Strike (the game). There are vegastrike-data and vegastrike-music, but not the main package...
<acidmaxd> the game is not usable without the main package :(
<Schaap> Hi, I have 2 nics in my system and only one (eth1) shows up network configuration. how do i add eth0? or set it at dhcp?
<acidmaxd> Schaap: probably the NIC is of not supported type
<MainVoid> acidmaxd: best option is prob to talk to the maintainer of that package...
<acidmaxd> probably linux doesn't have drivers for it...
<MainVoid> Schaap: have u tried ifconfig eth0?
<acidmaxd> Maintainer: Mike Furr <mfurr@debian.org> , ahem
<MainVoid> Schaap: or, if u wanna use dhcp, tried dhclient eth0?
<MainVoid> acidmaxd: Oooppss.. ;)
<Schaap> not yet MainVoid | acidmaxd, when i do ip addr both show up
<acidmaxd> universe/multiverse ... better not touch this :)
<Schaap> i just dont know what what is yet though
<Schaap> ill run towards it now
<Schaap> btw whats a good IRC client?
<acidmaxd> Schaap: i use irssi in console
<randabis> xchat, irssi
<tritium> xchat in gnome is nice
<MainVoid> Schaap: if u do `sudo dhclient eth0` u should get an dynamic ip, if u have a dhcp server on ur net..
<acidmaxd> xchat is good one for X
<Skid> anyon got a pioneer a105 dvd-r working with ubunut ?
<Skid> unbuntu even
<randabis> there's bitchx too
<MainVoid> Skid: have one working in debian... ;)
<Skid> what drivers does it use?
<Skid> I've never setup a dvd/cd writer before
<MainVoid> Skid: haven't installed ubuntu on that box..
<Skid> should work, seeing as ubuntu is based on debian?
<acidmaxd> Skid: me too, sorry. did the installation program detected it (during install) ?
<MainVoid> Skid: haven't checked.. it finds it out of the box, so I'd assume the std ide cd drivers..
<ernstp> buggy stuff from universe shoudn't be reported in ubuntu's bugzilla, right?
<Skid> ay the cd yea
<Skid> as
<MainVoid> Skid: if it found it during install, and reported it properly, it should work just fine..
<Skid> it's deteched the CD-ROM
<Skid> well, the burner
<acidmaxd> ernstp: it should be reported to debian unstable maintainers i guess
<Skid> ut im not sure if it's picked it up as a bunrer
<Skid> I installed it off that device mind
<Skid> what dvd burner software do you use?
<ernstp> but does the Debian maintainers like when someone reports that something crashes in ubuntu hoary and haven't tested it in debian?
<MainVoid> skid, xcdroast on my deb box reports it just fine as a DVD burner..
<acidmaxd> Skid: k3b
<ernstp> acidmaxd, but.. (see above)
<acidmaxd> ernstp: dunno, sorry
<MainVoid> ernstp: I'd think they'd ignore u, or in worst case even reply back, with a suitable comment..
<MainVoid> :P
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> metacoty doesn't come up automatically at gnome start
<ernstp> anyway, watch out for libflash-mozplugin
<acidmaxd> ernstp: somewhere on the site there is documentation about this
<no0tic> s/metacoty/metacity
<Skid> acidmaxd: does that require KDE to be installed? I don't like it, so stick with fluxbox/gnome
<ernstp> makes firefox and mozilla crash hard on some sites.
<estebandido> hello.... i have a question about samba
<acidmaxd> Skid: no, just a bunch of libraries like Qt
<Skid> ah, neat
<ernstp> acidmaxd, this is such a friendly channel so I thought I'd ask here :-)
<no0tic> no0tic: how can I do?
<Skid> christ, heh
<Skid> enough packages? :P
<acidmaxd> ernstp: i've just landed here... first visit :)
<estebandido> is samba installed by default? i see lots of files, but networking config says it's not there
<ernstp> acidmaxd, now that gnome on hoary is usable again I'm starting to run ubuntu more and more.
<zenrox> estebandido,  no
<estebandido> then what are all the files about_
<estebandido> ?
<zenrox> estebandido,  do a sudo apt-get install samba
<zenrox> estebandido,  do a sudo apt-get install smbfs
<estebandido> i will... as soon as i can get it to dial up
<tritium> estebandido, they're part of samba-common
<estebandido> i have to boot back into windows to conect to the internet
<zenrox> estebandido,  what type of modem you have??
<acidmaxd> ernstp: when was gnome unusable?!
<estebandido> crappy winmodem
<zenrox> estebandido,  you teconaly can get that to work
<estebandido> with the driver from conexant?
<Skid> also, i've never used linux on a desktop, is ntfs writing stable yet?
<no0tic> anyone can help me with metacity?
<Skid> when I used it on my laptop, it wasn't
<MainVoid> Skid: not yet..
<Skid> balls :/
<zenrox> estebandido,  om maby but thare is a package file some whare thats for winmodems
<estebandido> really? any idea what it's called?
<zenrox> nope
<estebandido> i'll give it a look after lunch
<ernstp> acidmaxd, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4794
<estebandido> gotta go, but i'll be back
<zenrox> ok
<ernstp> acidmaxd, a bit too annoying for me..
<phos4us> no0tic: whats up with metacity?
<no0tic> phos4us: I upgraded to 2.9.5 (Hoary) and gave me probelms, I downgraded it to 2.9.3 but now it doesn't start with gnome start
<tritium> phos4us, there's a bug listed in the topic
<acidmaxd> ernstp: well, i run warty :) i prefer stability over bleeding-edge software
<phos4us> Just trying to help
<erGoline> Question: ubuntu when should detect my D-Link DWL-650 WLAN? During the first seyp stage or after installing the packages?
<ernstp> acidmaxd, I'm tripple-booting. gentoo and fedora also. they're really stable, so when I tired something new (ubuntu) I could just as well try the unstable branch
<acidmaxd> ernstp: i needed a linux distribition for both desktop and server usage. fedora doesn't seem stable, and i don't like receiving latest versions of all the software as updates
<acidmaxd> security updates is enough
<ernstp> oops..
<ernstp> acidmaxd, killed my window.
<boxemall> hi folks
<boxemall> im very interested in ubuntu
<acidmaxd> ernstp: i needed a linux distribition for both desktop and server usage. fedora doesn't seem stable, and i don't like receiving latest versions of all the software as updates
<acidmaxd> security updates is enough
<boxemall> for this reason i downloaded me the live cd (warty warthog)
<boxemall> but i don't get any mouse or keyboard support
<boxemall> on my girlfriends machin it works
<pvh> Is there any way to combine two ext2/3 partitions?
<boxemall> what can i do?
<thenuke> acidmaxd: :o should not take that long to upgrade whole distro by downloading
<spiral> boxemall: USB keyboard ?
<boxemall> no usb keyboard
<boxemall> just as usual ps2
<spiral> boxemall: a ps2 keyboard doesn't work ? damn it... So you can't do anything to install or is it just postinstall ?
<pvh> (Combine/merge... They both have data on them.)
<acidmaxd> thenuke: here, in Bulgaria it will take a while :))
<boxemall> i did not install so far i just tryed out the live cd
<IRCMonkey_> zdravo
<boxemall> so now even this live cd doesn't work im afraid of installing
<acidmaxd> "zdravo" ?
<boxemall> zdravo is yugo croatian
<boxemall> means hello
<acidmaxd> in Bulgarian too :)
<IRCMonkey_> no
<Vjaz> Is lyx-common currently broken?
<boxemall> yeah?
<boxemall> cool
<thenuke> acidmaxd: define a while :P
<Vjaz> In hoary.
<IRCMonkey_> its not hello it is salute
<boxemall> yeah even thats right
<thenuke> acidmaxd: I have been used to download some things for a few days
<Vjaz> It seems like it requires python=2.3
<boxemall> so is there a way to patch the live cd to get it runnin?
<acidmaxd> thenuke: for example i've downloaded fedora's 4 CDs for 1 week
<Skid> is it possible to show all your harddrives, if some aren't listed in fstab? i..e I can't remember which is my windows partitiom, which is storage, etc etc
<Vjaz> python2.3 doesn't work for it either...
<thenuke> acidmaxd: yyup, what kind of net do you have :)
<acidmaxd> Skid: sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<Skid> ta
<acidmaxd> Skid: and the immediately quit, without making any changes
<Skid> ya, well their not ide drives, but I get the jist thanks
<acidmaxd> thenuke: "cable" net :)
<Skid> erm, odd it only shows two
<Skid> missing 1 60gig
<Skid> :S
<acidmaxd> Skid: do you have only one hard drive?
<IRCMonkey_> can somebody help me i changed my mice and i cant get him work help
<Skid> no heh
<Skid> I've 3
<Schaap> Great :D all i need now is to figure out Apache 2
<acidmaxd> Skid: i mean more than one :)
<Skid> stange...
<thenuke> Schaap: tried google already?
<Skid> i'll mount it and see whats on it
<acidmaxd> Skid: well, then sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb , hdc , etc
<Skid> oh, of course
<Skid> fs
<Skid> :0
<Skid> once a drive is mounted, you're able to change the permissions to view it aren't you?
<Skid> i dont really want to faff this drive up, there's a lot of data on it :)
<pvh> Skid: If it's NTFS, it'll be read only.
<Skid> yeah, just wondering if I can have my normal user view it, rather than root
<pvh> Skid: Yeah, just make it 0222.
<Skid> ah, cool
<Skid> cheers mate
<acidmaxd> IRCMonkey_: maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-common' will help
<im_ka> hi
<pvh> Skid: Not mounting windows by default is a bit of an oversight, one I imagine hoary will correct.
<pvh> s/imagine/hope/
<im_ka> can someone help me in a semiofftopic question?
<acidmaxd> IRCMonkey_: or you need to update your /etc/X11/XF86Config
<will> oh reiserFS is going to eat your dog and....goodness its cool!
<IRCMonkey_> i did that but nothing
<acidmaxd> IRCMonkey_: what type is your new mouse
<IRCMonkey_> microsoft ps/2
<im_ka> i've bought a supposedtobe silent power supply about a week ago. i installed, it was quite. but now after a week it's just as loud as the old one was. what's the problem?
<acidmaxd> im_ka: sure, just ask
<irbdavid> hiya, can someone give me a few pointers with my sound. it works, but it's kinda crackly if there are other things going on, eg moving the mouse etc
<im_ka> acidmaxd, ^^
<acidmaxd> IRCMonkey_: ps/2 or usb?
<Skid> also, one more query.. fam isn't updating the application menu for evey app it installs.. is that normal?
<irbdavid> i cant find much in the way of options to configre wrt my sound though
<irbdavid> and also, where can i put a modprobe command so that it gets included at bootup?
<no0tic> aptitude upgrade wants to install linux-386 but it's not needed by any other package...
<erGoline> bye
<Skid> && does anyone know the package that installs 'rar' with it? I can't install it via apt
<Skid> ah nm, i'll just get the binary off rarlabs
<no0tic> aptitude upgrade wants to install linux-386 but it's not needed by any other package... ah, apt-get upgrade doesn't
<ups> hi
<ups> i'm upgrading from warty to hoary, but want to skip openoffice (big package, and my internet is slow). any way to tell that to apt-get dist-upgrade?
<no0tic> ups:  try to mark as hold those packages
<ups> no0tic: how to do that? i'm new to the debian based systems
<no0tic> ups: dpkg --get-selections > selections
<no0tic> ups: edit selections & find packages names and change the state from install to hold
<no0tic> ups: then sudo dpkg --set-selections < selections
<ups> ok
<ups> no0tic: great, i'll try it. thanks
<no0tic> last kernel update from hoary it's safe?
<no0tic> better, is the last kernel update from hoary safe?
<zAo^> Who can help me with this: /var/log/messages gives me:
<zAo^> Oct 15 19:54:35 localhost gconfd (zao-4289): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2
<jmhodges> hunh.. in the pool, im seeing that in universe, libgtksourceview-cil is in gtksourceview-sharp.. but i dont see a *-sharp in the listing in synaptic (this is hoary universe..)
<jmhodges> can someone explain whats going on?
<ups> no0tic: awesome, it works just fine... thanks again
<AndyR> lo all
<crypticreign> the new metacity update in hoary is totall tweaking out my windows
<kent> crypticreign, "tweaking out"?
<klaym> is it possible to bypass the startup user/password prompt? how about firestarter's prompt? I'd like the startup to be completely automatic, as there isn't really anyone who'd abuse my computer, nor anything top secret on the HD.
<crypticreign> yeah when i move a windows, the boarder dissapears
<crypticreign> and sometime doesnt come back, and i cant click on the window
<whiprush> it's broken, gotta wait for the next upload of it.
<crypticreign> ugh
<crypticreign> ok
<jcoxon77> crypticreign: why don't you downgrade to 2.9.3
<jcoxon77> crypticreign: of metacity
<crypticreign> how?
<jcoxon77> crypticreign: what i did is googled it, found the .deb and downloaded it
<jcoxon77> crypticreign: then i used dpkg to install it
<crypticreign> oh
<kent> shit, and im just upgrading hoary. so, i guess i should not restart metacity then :)
<crypticreign> kent: :)
<jcoxon77> kent: i don't think they have fixed the bug yet
<trey3> The bug fix is getting uploaded soon...
<zenrox> hmm thats odd i get a seg fault when i tell xmms to load a dir
<Riddell> Tortoose: do you have gnome-menus installed?
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> I'm trying to build dbus from CVS
<njs12345> and I get build errors
<njs12345> undefined reference to `dbus_internal_do_not_use_generate_bodies`
<will> where are the apt-get temporary files located?
<crypticreign> jcoxon77: cant seem to find it
<ups> will: /var/cache/apt/archives
<will> ups: thanks!
<ups> will: /var/cache/apt/archives/partial - has the incomplete downloads
<ups> np
<jcoxon77> crypticreign:go to http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/hoary/x11/metacity
<crypticreign> jcoxon77: nm i foudn it
<ups> seems the metacity upload was just done
<Tortoose> Riddell, i lok
<Tortoose> i look
<crypticreign> ups: was it:
<Tortoose> Riddell, I hadn't
<Tortoose> Riddell, installing it
<trey3> ups, I still see metacity 2.9.5-0ubuntu1 in the archive?
<ups> ah
<claude> can someone help me with a wifi problem, prolly driver/hardware related
<Riddell> Tortoose: not a complete solution I'm afraid, I'm just fact finding.  installing it will give you a limited k-menu but not a complete one
<ups> "Accepted metacity 1:2.9.8-0ubuntu1 (source)"
<jcoxon77> claude: whats your wifi prob?
<tritium> trey3, I just did an update, and "apt-cache policy metacity" shows the new one is avail
<ups> i guess only the source
<trey3> tritium, just got propagated like 2 secs ago  8)
<claude> jcoxon77, I've got a Zyxel ZyAir b-120 and I can't get it seem to 'find' it
<jcoxon77> claude: okay, do you know what chipset it has?
<claude> jcoxon77, it's got a prims chipset. purdy wide support AFAIK
<claude> prism
<claude> 2 or 2.5 methinks
* popey goes to make dinner whilst a warty -> hoary dist-upgrade wants 2.5 hours to get a lot of stuff..
<jcoxon77> claude: when you run dmesg in the terminal is there any mention of it?
<claude> just a sec
<crypticreign> popey: hmm, i did a install from cd, then had it installs the warty packges, and then upgrade to hoary in an hour
<jcoxon77> claude: apparently its actually a zydas zd1201
<setite> hey fella
<setite> s
<jcoxon77> claude: http://www.amperegeruch.de/wlan/b-120.html
<setite> how yall doing this find monday afternoon
<setite> actually... its 33 minutes from high noon here... but yea you get the point
<claude> jcoxon77, Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0b.0 [1584:3002] 
<claude> Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0018, PCI irq 5
<claude> Socket status: 30000411
<claude> NET: Registered protocol family 17
* AndyR has heldback upgrade of metacity :)
<claude> arh... so no wlan for me... ? eveo' it's kindda old by now?
<tritium> my new kernel has more mjg59 crack :)
<jcoxon77> claude: no i think its possible
<repete> Anyone here used the PPC LiveCD?
<jcoxon77> claude: if it is a zydas then there is at least a usb driver, cause i just got one working
* trey3 hmmz @ update-manager   :o
<trey3> I saw this in screenshots... didn't realize it was usable  :o
<dud> hi there
<AndyR> rebell, no but i would like to but i only have a biege g3
<dud> is there a rar for amd64?
<claude> jcoxon77, ok, but i'll need help on this though, i'm all new to linux (I'm mostly on FreeBSD)
<dud> i get "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 doe s not appear in package's list (i386)" with apt-get -b source rar
<jcoxon77> claude: its funny that you ask cause someone posted on the zydas linux forum about pcmcia support
<claude> jcoxon77, lucky, what was the outcome?
<jcoxon77> claude: sadly now one has replied, yet
<vitaminmoo> 'lo
<claude> jcoxon77, dang...
<jcoxon77> claude: i'm sure they will, its quite a good forum
<jcoxon77> claude: http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
<claude> jcoxon77, cool... so i'll check back in a couple of days?
<tritium> trey3, no, actually, 2.9.5ubuntu2 is not in the archive yet
<jcoxon77> claude: http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
<jcoxon77> claude: well maybe not... you could perhaps sort it out now
<CharlieSu> Are there some good Torrent trackers for ubuntu ?
<setite> is there a command besides killall or killall 9 that will close xmms
<trey3> tritium, apt-cache show metacity shows it?  (2.9.5-0ubuntu2)
<tritium> but I think it'll arrive very soo
<tritium> soon
<jcoxon77> claude: there are two drivers... the new usb one and also you could use wlan-ng drivers
<setite> i was in the middle of a rock out session and it froze
<tritium> trey3, no, I was wrong
<jcoxon77> claude: which should work...
<tritium> but I think it's been uploaded already, so it should be soon
<dud> setite, tried xkill?
<setite> thats that
<setite> how do i do that
<claude> jcoxon77, so, i'm gonan go fetch these, and then what?
<setite> whats that*
<PuGz> does ubuntu have kde? and if not, why not?
<CharlieSu> are there Torrents for Ubuntu?
<dud> just run xkill and click the window you want to kill with your mouse pointer
<setite> ive heard abotu a Kubuntu
<setite> but ubuntu chose Gnome... why... because gnome rocks harder than kde
<PuGz> indeed it does
<PuGz> i was just wondering why not both?
<setite> :)... i dunno why... because its easier to work with just one solution?
<trey3> tritium, for me... they both show up when I type "apt-cache show metacity"...
<PuGz> i like that
<jcoxon77> claude: one sec, i'm just checking cause i don't want to was your time
<jcoxon77> waste*
<claude> jcoxon77, thanks a bunch man...
<tritium> trey3, yeah, that's becuase you already have it installed
<tritium> look at the version table from apt-cache policy
<setite> shit xkill is evil
<trey3> tritium, afaik... apt-cache reads from Packages.gz only?
<erGoline> hi
<setite> hehe i clicked the app bar and it went apeshit
<setite> it worked though... thank you dud
<setite> you are the man
<CharlieSu> is Hoary Stable???
<tritium> trey3, no, don't think so
<setite> is a gay cuban prostitute stable?
<Riddell> PuGz: you can install KDE yes
<trey3> CharlieSu, is any Developement branch?
<setite> haha... i dont know what i said that...
<CharlieSu> trey3, when is its scheduled release date?
<PuGz> Riddell: just using apt-get of ubuntu mirrors, or debian mirrors?
<setite> ok is there a way to open an app with the terminal
<trey3> CharlieSu, April
<Riddell> PuGz: using the universe ubuntu respository
<setite> that doesnt close when you exit the terminal
<vitaminmoo> setite: zsh has a nohup option, not sure about bash, though
<PuGz> sweet
<erGoline> cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:01.4 <<<< ARGH! any help?
<setite> whoa... too much unknown info
<PuGz> cheers guys... i think i might make the move back to ubuntu
<setite> nevermind
<morgs> setite: nohup app &
<PuGz> (i am one of those distro shifters... cant stay put...)
<jcoxon77> claude: hey, i think its best that you wait and see if some one replies to that post. the newer zydas driver is so much better and i'm not even sure if wlan-ng would work
<setite> so?
<setite> xmms nohup app &
<jcoxon77> claude: with a zydas you can even turn it into an access point which is pretty cool...
<claude> jcoxon77, can I have the link aagain?
<morgs> nohup xmms &
<jcoxon77> claude: http://linux-lc100020.sourceforge.net/
<setite> shit i think xkill didnt kill all the xmms processes
<setite> because xmms wont open now
<jcoxon77> claude: good luck and if you need help i'm sure people on here will help
<claude> jcoxon77, thanks for your time!
<erGoline> I hate All in one LCD PC.. grrr.r..
<morgs> ps ax, grep for xmms
<setite> what
<setite> whats that mean morgs
<morgs> in a terminal, type 'ps ax'
<tritium> trey3, I can confirm that apt-cache also sees locally installed packages (I installed java-package from debian sid, and it shows up)
<setite>  4503 ?        Z      0:24 [xmms]  <defunct>
<morgs> look for xmms - the number next to each process is the pid.
<setite> ok how do i kill it
<morgs> now 'kill -9 4503'
<morgs> or whatever the pid happens to be
<crypticreign> so is the new metacity
<crypticreign> out?
<tritium> crypticreign, not quite
<tritium> it's been uploaded, so it shouldn't be too long
<setite> ah damnit
<setite> gonna have to kill x... xmms wont die
<seitanan> anybody have a package for (gaim-encryption)http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/ or (OTR)http://www.xelerance.com/mirror/otr/
<superted> seitanan: why do you want encryption
<seitanan> superted: why not?
<setite> killing x didnt do it
<setite> ad
<setite> fsd
<setite> fsd
<setite> f
<superted> seitanan: well, in this case, because there seems to be no ubuntu package for it.
<superted> seitanan: but do you like think the feds are monitoring your conversations?
<seitanan> superted: i know and IMHO there should be a package available.. and i don't give a crapp about the feds, i'm more conserned about keeping my private conversations private
<seitanan> so am i the onlyone thinking that encrypted IM should be a default feature in any OS?
<pvh> seitanan: Nope, there's a gaim plugin.
<pvh> seitanan: But of course, the person you're chatting with needs to have it too.
<seitanan> pvh: yes i know, and you have to compile it + gaim. if im not mistaken.. i can do it but my friends are not always able to do it
<pvh> Can anyone enlighten me to the difference between iCal/vCal?
<pvh> seitanan: I thought it was just a userspace plugin, my mistake.
<seitanan> pvh: yes i guess a ordinary gaim plugin since that is the default ubuntu IM client
* pvh nods.
<pvh> seitanan: I think you should petition to have it added to ubuntu. I know I'd use it.
<seitanan> pvh: yep i'm trying to raise awareness right now, but i don't have a clue about how to get the developers to accept this idea.. i guess ubuntu would get gaim-encryption if debian included it as default
<tritium> sladen, you around?
<ubhuti> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed!
<tritium> seitanan, maybe you could volunteer to be the maintainer
<smurfslay> hi there
<smurfslay> can anyone tell me, where i can find alsaconf on my ubuntu?
<tritium> smurfslay, I think you would want alsa-utils
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, it was too buggy to install for Warty so it was left out.
<trey3> seitanan, add here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DesktopSeedProposals
<trey3> seitanan, see what happens  :)
<smurfslay> i installed the alsa-utils package
<smurfslay> but how to configure my soundcard?!
<Tortoose> Riddell, my menu is perfectly fine now
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, if the installer doesn't work ....sadly by hand :(
<Tortoose> Riddell, it seems complete ;)
<smurfslay> hmpf... mkay..
<Tortoose> Riddell, and kcontrol now run fine (it was empty too)
<pvh> Could someone direct me to a resource on Ubuntu mail setup?
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, you may just have to remove the oss modules for your soundcard from being loaded
<tritium> pvh, I'm not sure if there is one.
<pvh> mail: Perhaps a readme on Linux mail spooling then?
<seitanan> trey3: that looks like the right place to put a request :)
<djuuss> wouter: vraag hier!
<djuuss> wouter ik ben geen grub fan zelf..
<pvh> tritium: I don't even know how to find out what mail configuration Ubuntu ships with...
<tritium> pvh, did you search the wiki and forums?
<pvh> tritium: I started with "ubuntu mail" in google, and searched through ubuntuguide.
<smurfslay> LinuxJones, can you tell me, what are the "basic" oss packages?
<pvh> tritium: I didn't know there was a good ubuntu wiki for that kind of information.
<trey3> seitanan, ahh... its already in supportedseed...
<smurfslay> <-- n00b
<trey3> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SupportedSeedProposals/view?searchterm=gaim-encryption
<tritium> pvh, this is the wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage
<trey3> my bad
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, what kind of soundcard do you have ?
<trey3> haha... then why is other gaim stuff in DesktopSeed?  :/
<tritium> pvh, and this URL is for the forums: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<pvh> tritium: Thanks.
<thenuke> djuuss: try #unbuntu-XX where XX is your languagecode like ubuntu-en, es, is, it, fi, whatever
<smurfslay> i have a dell inspiron 510m with a Intel onboard Audio (AC 97)
<tritium> sure
<smurfslay> 82801DB(ICH4)
<seitanan> trey3: yes i just noticed that myself..  although otr http://www.xelerance.com/mirror/otr is still missing (i don't) know wich is better)
<djuuss> thenuke: there is not ubuntu-nl
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, according to the hardware compatibility guide you whould be working already >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards/view?searchterm=sound
<thenuke> djuuss: ok. but dont speak nl here anyways
<djuuss> roger
<will> ahh!! all my mp3s and videos are playing at 2x what the hell is going on?!?!?
<seitanan> trey3: anyway i dont care if they use rot13 or whatewer i just wan't some encryption
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, have you tried checking your volume controls and make sure nothing is muted or turned down ?
<thenuke> djuuss: oh, and there seems to be #ubuntu-nl.. I just had to check..
<djuuss> :D
<thenuke> so why did you say that there is not?
<erGoline> hi again
<smurfslay> LinuxJones, i can't adjust the volume.. if i go to the mixer i get the error, that no device is present
<trey3> seitanan, seems like otr would be better... states why... under faq...
<erGoline> I have some problem configuring X, someone could give me a little help please?
<trey3> seitanan, is even a gaim plugin still apparently...
<will> ahhh anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, do lsmod | grep  intel8x0 and see if anything is listed
<MFen> anyone know where python2.3-svn is?
<MFen> *not* -subversion. i know where that one is
<MFen> i need the one with pysvn in it
<erGoline> login screen appears, I can view the login textbox.. but image is "blurred", and it seems zoomed too..
<smurfslay> LinuxJones, that looks goot
<smurfslay> good
<smurfslay> http://nopaste.biz/?1001
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, so you see  intel8x0 listed are the entries prefaced with "snd-" or not
<trey3> MFen, its in Universe
<MFen> trey3: i'm not finding it, and i have universe enabled
<smurfslay> LinuxJones just look at that nopaste link..
<MFen> something's kooky here..
<will> anyone know why suddenly my ac 97 is playing everything (all output) at 2x??
<trey3> MFen, source = pysvn....
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, worry was watching tv :D
<smurfslay> np :)
<MFen> trey3: "unable to find a source package for pysvn".. i definitely have universe, i just double-checked it
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, ok that seems to be correct. Try gstreamer-properties and select alsa
<jaco> hi all
<jaco> :)
<jaco> good ubunto everyone :)
<jaco> u
<LinuxJones> jaco, hi
<MFen> trey3: are you on warty?
<trey3> MFen, no... but hold on
<seitanan> trey3: yep it looks like otr is the best of the two..
<smurfslay> LinuxJones - i can select ALSA but if i use the testbutton, an error occurs:
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, are you doing that as regular user ?
<smurfslay> "Test Forwarding for ALSA couldn't be created"
<smurfslay> i called that from root-console
<MFen> trey3: apt-file search for pysvn turns up nada
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, try form your regular account
<trey3> MFen, grrr... hold on... site is being slow...
<ermo> interesting. Whenever I give focus to metacity, it crashes. Just upgraded to hoary. Any ideas_
<ermo> ?
<LinuxJones> god my typing is horrible today :(
<MFen> trey3: yes, i noticed that too :)
<trey3> ermo, read topic...
<ermo> trey3, oh, my bad
* ermo studies topic carefully
* trey3 kicks the site
<smurfslay> LinuxJones, same errors
<trey3> ermo, bug is fixed... likely will be propagated soon
<LinuxJones> smurfslay, sorry I am out of ideas it outta be working. Maybe try logging out then back in again, I dunno :(
<smurfslay> hmm ok.. thanks
<LinuxJones> GL
<smurfslay> ... so maybe u have the solution for my next problem?! ;)
<MFen> trey3: looks like it's only in hoary
<smurfslay> i have a notebook with SXGA+ display (1400*1050) but only get a 1280*1024 resolution...
<ermo> trey3, lol, tried to 'minimize' bugzilla. And then metacity crashed. Duh. Hehe. By far the cutest bug I've seen in a while.
<smurfslay> i patched the VBIOS with the 1400*1050 patch... but without success
<trey3> MFen, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pysvn/  <-- 2.3 is there... just download it?
<trey3> ermo, I wanted to kill people...
<MFen> trey3: i'm just doing an apt-get source from hoary, i'll build it. thanks though :)
<trey3> MFen, that works I guess  :)
<MFen> hopefully the version dependencies aren't too picky...
<ermo> trey3, I imagine I'll feel the same way in, say ... oh, a few minutes, perhaps? Also, subjectively, fonts are *MUCH* improved from XFree to X.org, methinks.
<trey3> MFen, just get the 2.3 package... shouldn't have any hiccups ?
<trey3> ermo, mhmm... fontconfig updates rule  :)
<trey3> ermo, heh... it was kinda cool till the first time I lost a window entirely... then I started getting mad  ;)
<ermo> trey3, I can imagine. At first, I had no idea what was happening. Do you suppose one could just grab the deb-src, apply the patch from the bugzilla and then be done with it?
<trey3> ermo, just be patiant... its coming  :)
<trey3> ermo, was uploaded a few hours ago... so yeah... give it time or revert to 2.9.3 or so
<seitanan> hehe i wish i could say the same about encryption in gaim :)
<ermo> trey3, sure thing.
<tolstoy> how do you revert to previous metacity?
<seb128> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/
<seb128> the 2.9.3 debs are still here
<tolstoy> there's no apt-get revert metacity, or something?
<seitanan> seb128: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/metacity.whatewer.deb && apt-get remove metacity && dpkg -i metacity.whatewer.deb
<ermo> trey3, odd. perhaps you could confirm this for me: in desktop->preferences->menus & toolbars, if I select 'text beside icons' i get no text?
<seb128> the mirrors should have 2.9.8
<seitanan> seb128: ignore that please :)
<seitanan> that was meant for tolstoy
<seb128> http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/ has 2.9.8
<tolstoy> seitanan, thanks!  Having a bit of a prob managing these jumping windows. ;)
<trey3> ermo, strange... in the config tool itself... yes... in gedit the setting is taken though...
<ermo> trey3, so it's not just me?
<tolstoy> Ah!  Much better. ;)
<ermo> trey3, w00t. I found a bug. *happy tux dance*
<ermo> ... ahem.
<trey3> seb128, wanna put that in topic also? (so we don't have to keep repeating etc  :)
<fraggsta> I've just reinstalled and upgraded to hoary, which doesn't seem to want to install properly..now it will not install the package "gnome"
<seb128> trey3: if you want
<trey3> seb128, I can't... hence asking you  :)
<fraggsta> instead I get:  gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 62ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> fraggsta: "gnome" is not really updated in hoary
<seb128> fraggsta: use ubuntu-desktop
<fraggsta> also, metacity is constantly segfaulting
<trey3> seb128, heh... see... more people then I thought use hoary  ;)
<seb128> known issue, read what we were saying
<seb128> <seb128> http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/ has 2.9.8
<seb128> which fixes the issue
<fraggsta> I wasn't here 5 minutes ago :(
<trey3> seb128, please change topic  ^_^
<fraggsta> but ok
<seb128> trey3: I'm not op
<seitanan> when is hoary going to be somewhat stable?
<seb128> when it's released
<fraggsta> is that an APT source, or should I just download a package?
<ermo> ... which is around april or so, right?
<trey3> seb128, hah... wonder if daniels or anyone is around *cough*
<mojo_> I may not be doing rocket science here, but hoary has not given me any grief
<seb128> ermo: 5.04
<sap> does universe exist for hoary?
<seitanan> sure and when is that?
<seb128> fraggsta: you can use it as a mirror or download the debs
<trey3> sap, yes
<ermo> sap: No. There is no spoon.
<mojo_> ermo: lol
<ermo> seb128, I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand '5.04'? You are asking when that will be stable, right?
<hacim> how do I mount my USB cdrom?
<trey3> ermo, April 2005
<seb128> ermo: 05 is the year, 04 the month
<ermo> seb128, ahhh. I see. Good one.
<do3cc> Hi, can anybody give me a hint with installing the latest stable version of ubuntu? PS/2 Keyboard is dead after booting the cd...
<trey3> Uhh... wait... thats May huh?
<fraggsta> what would be a sources.list line for it?
<seitanan> hacim: mount /my/USB/cdrom :P
<fraggsta> hoary main restricted?
<djuuss> only when its in /etc/fstab tho
<trey3> fraggsta, deb http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<djuuss> otherwise use sudo mount /my/usb/cdrom /my/perfectly/normal/and/usable/and/not/at/all/impractical/mount/point
* ermo 's head explodes
<hacim> seitanan: is there anyway to get the CDROM icon in "Desktop" to do that?
<fraggsta> trey3: thanks
<ermo> ngghh ... must .. have .. new .. metacity .. yesterday
<ermo> trey3, I think I just hit the threshold.
<seitanan> hacim: try dmesg|grep hd* and what do you get?
<hacim> seitanan: just hda
<hacim> seitanan: it appears as sr0
<fraggsta> people might hate me for this question since the site says that it's "coming soon" but any idea when x.org will go into whatever ubuntu calls its stable distro in future?
<HrdwrBoB> don't use sudo mount for cdroms
<HrdwrBoB> use pmount
<HrdwrBoB> mount /dev/sr0
<darkling> fraggsta: April.
<hacim> pmount?
<seitanan> hacim: ok.. try mount /dev/sr0 /home/hacim/test
<hacim> seitanan: that works
<HrdwrBoB> pmount even
<duzchip> Anyone know if it's hard to install a cs-server on ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> pmount will automagically mount the device in /media/
<duzchip> It's only for testing, i know ubuntu isn't the best dist for servers
<hacim> seitanan: but I want to get the device to work without requiring to type that (click on the cdrom icon)
<mojo_> i am running x.org now, seems to work fine
<seitanan> hacim: i'm guessing you have to put something in your /etc/fstab
* trey3 pokes libpt-1.8.3 and libpt-plugins-v4l  .... being hostile  :(
<fraggsta> I've had far too much "excitement" today, what with getting an RMAed replacement HDD, reinstalling ubuntu, accidentally deleting a reiserfs partition full of data and dealing with RL hassles :(
<quitte_> is the xorg package structure very hard to understand? is it possible for someoene with advanced knowledge about debian package management to change the xorg source package to work with cvs?
<quitte_> can *I* do it in let's say 12 hours?
<quitte_> I *need* xorg cvs
<ermo> trey3, I just experienced that. I remove the core X packages and those 2 stopped being a pain.
<ermo> *removed, even.
<ermo> bah. *experienced.
<ztonzy> hey :)
<trey3> ermo, eh... but I want gnomemeeting  :/
<ztonzy> anyone here that owns a Shuttle mainboard ?
<ermo> oh. forgot about that
<trey3> ztonzy, just ask the question...
<erGoline> uff.. no help with my xfree? :\
<trey3> erGoline, whats the problem?
<erGoline> trey3: hi, login screen appears, I can view the login textbox.. but image is "blurred", and it seems zoomed too..
<fhobia> hey guys...what package do i install to get gcc man pages?
<trey3> erGoline, curser fairly large?
<ztonzy> trey3, hmm sorry...it seems no matter what I do, I get "Ext3 Filesystem error" now and then...but using XP never gives me error, even other distros....debian and fedora gave me similar error
<erGoline> I view a lot of lines.. etc..
<ztonzy> trey3, so I think it comes down to the hardware :-/
<Vjaz> fhobia: gcc
<erGoline> trey3, curser?
<trey3> ztonzy, Fedora and Debian default to ext3  ... suse etc do not...
<trey3> erGoline, trying to see if what you say is related to resolution or what...
<fhobia> Vjaz, well, some guy installed gcc ...but when he does "man gcc" nothing comes up ?
<ztonzy> trey3, well I havent used suse
<ztonzy> trey3, problem is...that every now and then it gives me that error...
<Vjaz> fhobia: Maybe it's different in Warty if that's what he's using.
<Vjaz> fhobia: I have Hoary.
<fhobia> yeah its Warty
<ztonzy> so I got tired of it and now in meantime I only use XP
<trey3> ztonzy, if nothing seems wrong... and fsck.ext3 gives nothing (I think thats the command) I wouldn't worry about it...
<ztonzy> trey3, and I use Ubuntu otherwise :)
<ztonzy> trey3, I have even needed to run it with that...using Knoppix
<ztonzy> and fixed it
<ztonzy> trey3, but doing that all the time makes one tired
<lerio> hi! i just upgraded metacity in hoary and not able to minimize/close/resize windows anymore. any clues?
<trey3> ztonzy, old harddrive?
<ztonzy> trey3, oh no!  I bought it in august or sept
<ztonzy> Seagate...dont know the model now
<ztonzy> 80GB 2MB cache
<erGoline> trey3, I'm changing resolution in XF86Config.. is there a quick way to test them?
<ztonzy> ata100
<trey3> lerio, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<trey3> erGoline, hit ctrl alt backspace
<lerio> trey3: ok
<Vjaz> fhobia: do you have a system that has the man page?
<Vjaz> fhobia: if you do, try 'dpkg -S gcc.1.gz' there
<ermo> lerio, in case you are wondering, it kills the X server
<Vjaz> fhobia: on a terminal
<ermo> lerio, which is then promptly restarted by gdm
<trey3> lerio, yeah... thats all... contains fix  :)
<tritium> fhobia, manpages-dev is what you want
<ztonzy> trey3, some guy told me he think have heard some errors using linux and some shuttle mobo...but I dont know
<ermo> trey3, ... not to mention a new version number *rrreeeeooorww*
<Sav> Anyone know hot to get the monitor to work on a Dell D800? "Display needed some major tweaking to get working. Manual ModeLines had to be added."
<fhobia> tritium, Vjaz: i'm only using the livecd to be honest and trying to help a new guy in linux
<fhobia> tritium, that worked!
<erGoline> trey3, thanks.. but same "blurry" screen..
<fhobia> thank you
<ermo> Sav, CRT or LCD?
<tritium> fhobia, sure ;)
<lerio> trey3, ermo: yeah, i guessed so ;)
<fhobia> tritium, Vjaz: you just kept one more person on linux...he almost went back
<Sav> Laptop tft
<fhobia> lol
<tritium> lerio, which version of metacity do you have please?
<Vjaz> fhobia: for not finding the GCC man page? what kind of a person is this?
<trey3> erGoline, I don't really understand what you mean by blurry  :(
<trey3> lerio, issue resolved
<ztonzy> trey3, it is this mainboard model:  AN35/N Ultra
<trey3> tritium, ^^
<ztonzy> Shuttle
<Sav> ermo: laptop tft
<fhobia> Vjaz, we had a "free your machine" event where we installed ubuntu on everybody that brought their machine
<trey3> tritium, put this in your paste cache: deb http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<erGoline> trey3, I could bring my digital camera and take a picture :)
<ermo> erGoline, as in 'not syncing'? where all you see is 'flickering stripes' but no real image?
<tritium> lerio, it's fixed, and the package is uploaded.  just not in the repo yet
<fhobia> Vjaz, most of these people want to try it out for systems programming class
<ermo> Sav, oh.
<trey3> erGoline, haha... worth a shot  8)
<tritium> trey3, what for?
<trey3> tritium, you're lagging pretty bad huh?
<Vjaz> fhobia: hm... ok, what OS did he previously have then?
<ermo> fhobia, you installed ubuntu on ... everybody?
<tritium> trey3, I have ti.
<fhobia> Vjaz, windows
<erGoline> ermo, no.. still image.. very blurry with vertical and horizontal lines
<tritium> lerio, doesn't have it
<ztonzy> no hardware expert on mobos ;) ?
<lerio> tritium: 2.9.5-0
<trey3> tritium, it has metacity 2.9.8 ...  and I'm already getting sick of pasting...
<lerio> tritium: ok
<fhobia> ermo, errr their computer? we didn't insert the cd into their...
<tritium> lerio, ubuntu1 or ubuntu2?
<trey3> lerio, yea... just go update and upgrade from what I told you
<ermo> fhobia, hehe. Had to ask ;)
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: my board is shuttle (it's a sng41 shuttle box), and I have no problems
<lerio> tritium: 1
<tritium> lerio, that's the problem
<erGoline> ermo, mouse pointer is quite visibile but it's square
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: make sure you have your BIOS updated
<lerio> tritium: ok. thanks a lot!
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, hmm...okej
<fhobia> we really appreciate the free cd thing...
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, I do have latest
<ermo> erGoline, does your display have a button where you can see the horisontal frequency in kHz?
<ermo> horizontal, even
<erGoline> ermo, no :(
<estebandido> is anyone familiar with the conexant modem driver install process?
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, that was one of the thing I did trying to fix the error...even changed IDE cables 3 times...
<mbp_> erGoline/ermo: what about changing the refresh using xrandr?
<ermo> mbp_, excellent idea. Definitely worth a try.
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Have you tested the drive with any low level error checking software?
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, for windows or how ?
<Sav> ermo: any ideas about tft not working on Dell D800?
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, I guess not :/
<erGoline> mbp_, how?
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Not sure about windows software, but some linux livecds come with badblocks and friends
* estebandido is on the verge of making his modem work
<ermo> Sav, yes, but it requires that you understand how to compute modelines...
<fhobia> interesting, no gpdf on the livecd
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, you mean fsck.ext3  ?
<fhobia> atleast theres xpdf
<lerio> tritium: ehm.. can you retype the repository? :)
<Sav> ermo: hmmm, so im pretty fucked?
<mbp_> erGoline: first try running "xrandr" in a terminal
<ermo> Sav, or, my ide was to try a more conservative modeline
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Nah, that's a filesystem level check, not a block level check
<tritium> lerio, http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/metacity/
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, hm ok....
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: I'm wondering if your hd isn't having problems
<ermo> Sav, or ... perhaps ... setting a very conservative HoriSync value_
<ermo> ?
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo,  other than that my Ubuntu works perfect (almost)
<Sav> ermo: hmm, like how ? =)
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, well...my latest ideas is targeting the mainboard
<lerio> tritium: with deb * hoary universe ?
<ermo> erGoline, what monitor and gfx card are you using again?
<ztonzy> or rather maiboard+linux
<erGoline> mbp_, I switch to a termina with ctrl alt f1..
<ermo> Sav, be right with you on that
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Windows may justnot be reporting the problem
<tritium> lerio, ?
<Sav> ok no hurry =)
<erGoline> ermo, is a damend All-in-one LCD PC.. with a sis compatible VGA card
<trey3> lerio, you can either just add what I said to /etc/apt/sources.list... and upgrade... or install manually..
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, yeah correct...my idea too
<tritium> lerio, just grab libmetacity and metacity 2.9.8 for your architecture
<trey3> lerio, he is telling you to install manually... I said automatic...
<trey3> deb http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<mbp_> erGoline: no, run this froma  gnome-terminal in X
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, I did though send it in for service check...but they didnt found any error...and also, the onboard NIC works perfect in XP....in linux I can get network lag
<mbp_> at least if your display is good enough to do that?
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Hmm, odd
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, if I use Xchat in linux I suddenly see the lagmeter raise...
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, never happens in XP
<erGoline> mbp_, I cannot view nothing in X! it's all blurred and zoomed in.. no way to view a single char
<vitaminmoo> Hmm
<ztonzy> indeed odd
<vitaminmoo> Googled for linux problems on that bored yet?
<ztonzy> board* ?
<ztonzy> I tried too
<lerio> tritium, i see.. i'm pretty new with repositories and i thought that each line in sources.list needed the deb prefix...
<vitaminmoo> yeah
<ztonzy> but haven't found yet
<tritium> lerio, if you want to add the repo to your sources.list, you can
<ermo> sav, in your XF86Config-4, look for the section called 'Monitor'
<SirPsy> i have some odd problem with auto-mounting my partitions
<tritium> lerio, or, if you just want a quick fix, download those files, and we can used "dpkg -i" to install them
<SirPsy> somehow something overrides my settings in fstab and mtab
<SirPsy> and mounts my partions other then i want
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, but then I dont even if I used the correct search (words)
<mbp_> erGoline: have you tried Ctrl-Alt-+ ?
<mbp_> (is that enabled in ubuntu by default?)
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, been even thinking of buying a cheap VIA KT600 mobo as well...
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: something including your motherboard model, linux, and generic problem words
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, probably yes
<erGoline> mbp_, just reboot.. please wait a minute
<tritium> lerio, do you have a preference?
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, have been wondering also if has to do with kernels
<ztonzy> maybe time to make a custom from 2.6.10
<lerio> tritium, i want to put the repository in the sources.list. i added the url and tried to upgrade and now is telling me it is not known
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Could, yeah
<spiral> ouah... acpi-support update... Am I dreaming if I hope this will handle my smart battery ?
<ermo> mbp_, what's the name of the X log file? I've looked in /tmp and my $HOME but can't seem to locate it?
<JoePenguin> ermo: look in /var/log/
<mbp_> ermo: /var/log/X.0.log
<ermo> JoePenguin, Duh. of course.
<tritium> lerio, did you "sudo apt-get update"?
<ermo> sorry
<trey3> lerio, what did you put in your souces.list?
<estebandido> am i right in thinking that the kernel source files are in /usr/include/linux?
<erGoline> mbp_, nothing happens
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, maybe there's something in the 2.6.8.* series that doesn't like my mobo ;)
<JoePenguin> estebandido: no
<estebandido> ah
<lerio> tritium, yes
<trey3> sources.list *
<lerio> trey3, only the url
<ermo> erGoline, what does your /var/log/X.0.log say?
<trey3> lerio, you need the entire line: deb http://mirnyy.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<JoePenguin> ermo: mine usually go into /usr/src/ or /usr/local/src/
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Certainly a possibility
<ermo> JoePenguin, but that's because you're a tinkerer at heart, isn't it? ;)
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, ubuntu is the system I have tried that mostly just works...perfect for my digicam and usb stick
* vitaminmoo puts shifty eyes on... I haven't even got it downloaded yet
<JoePenguin> ermo: something like that :)
<vitaminmoo> Running archlinux right now, going to give ubuntu a try on an extra partition, though
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, I just wish there also were official KDE for ubuntu too ;)  if one wants to swap
<lerio> trey3, ok, it's updating now
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, talking about 2.6.10 ?
<vitaminmoo> Fortunately that is not something I am concerned about ^_^
<ztonzy> aha
<trey3> lerio, yay  :)
<lerio> trey3 tritium, thanks
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, concerned about what ?
<erGoline> ermo, I'm checking
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: kde
<tritium> lerio, sure
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, ahaa....
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: (:
<ztonzy> :P
<ztonzy> it is funny ,  either you like gnome or kde
<ermo> JoePenguin, well, I'm still trying to find the X.org log. Hm. Maybe I should just ask man. As always. *sigh*
<lerio> trey3 tritium, also, a very bad flu is slowing me down... :D
<tritium> lerio, you did well
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: The really great thing, though, is that they're both available
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, archlinux...isn't that a swedish guy who started ?
<erGoline> ermo, "vrefresh out of range"
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, true !
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: Not sure of his origins, that certainly sounds plausible
<ermo> erGoline, on a side note, what driver are you using ?
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, I think I have ready...( I am swede )
<JoePenguin> lerio: I know how you feel. I had to call in my first sick day in 6 months today. :/
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: It's quite a nice distribution, just a bit small
<ztonzy> read it*
<estebandido_> JoePenguin: i got dropped
<estebandido_> can you tell me where the source files are? for the kernel, i mean
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, I am not that into linux yet...I am sticking to those that still have nice package managements
<erGoline> ermo, Generic VGA
<JoePenguin> estebandido: if they are not under /usr/src, then you probably don't have them installed.
<ermo> ztonzy, I consider myself 'into linux'. I still prefer 'those with nice packagage managements' ;)
<vitaminmoo> ztonzy: For a small distro, it's package management is very featureful and stable. I ran Gentoo for a long time, and didn't really miss anything moving to archlinux
<JoePenguin> ermo: i agree
<estebandido_> JoePenguin: ah.
<ztonzy> ermo, aha :)  well I am into linux hehe...using linux more than windows...
<estebandido_> so, no conexant drivers for me
<ztonzy> vitaminmoo, ok
<ermo> JoePenguin, and if you didn't, why would you hang out in #ubuntu? *innocent look*
<erGoline> ermo, but I see a lot of SIS(0): lines on the log..
<JoePenguin> ermo: In the spirit of helping out, perhaps?
<lerio> JoePenguin, i hate this.. it reminds me when i WANTED a flu when i was in high school...
<tritium> lerio, are you all set now?
<ermo> JoePenguin, true :D
<estebandido_> someone told me there were drivers for winmodems that come installed, or at least included
<estebandido_> can anyone confirm?
<lerio> tritium, it's upgrading
<Sav> ermo: ok im back, found Monitor lina, now what?
<Sav> line
<tritium> lerio, okay.
<lerio> tritium, it's upgrading to 2.9.8-0
<tritium> lerio, good deal.  :)
<sm-afk> estebandido_: slmodem handles some of them
<erGoline> ermo, sorry, driver is "sis"
<ermo> Sav, try setting VertRefresh to 60
<estebandido_> how do i make use of slmodem?
<Sav> ermo: its on VertRefresh 43-60
<Sav> only "60" ?
<ermo> Sav, sure. It will lock it down.
<sm-afk> install it via synaptic, if you think it covers your modem - there's a modem detection script I'd recommend running first
<ermo> erGoline, what's your XF86Config-4 'vertrefresh' setting?
<estebandido_> yeah, i saw that
<ermo> erGoline, and what resolution are you aiming for?
<sm-afk> ScanModem ? I think that was it
<estebandido_> i have a standard rockwell winmodem
<Sav> ermo: same thing, black screen.
<ermo> Sav, wait, you have a 1280x800 wide screen monitor?
<erGoline> ermo, rebooting.... vref was quite low  (32-49..) and I'm trying a simple 1024x768
<Sav> 1920*1680 something
<ermo> erGoline, in a LCD, try aiming for 60 or 75
<ermo> Sav, it's a dell dimension <what model again?>
<Sav> ermo: Dell D800
<erGoline> ermo, ok (the best way to kill X so I can restart it with startx?)
<vitaminmoo> bbl, installing
<ermo> erGoline, still trey3's ctrl+alt+backspace :D
<ermo> erGoline, alternatively, shut down gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm stop (or xdm, can't remember which)
<erGoline> ermo, but the I have to kill manually the proccess, right?
<ermo> erGoline, the X server?
<Sav> this works "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<erGoline> ermo,  yeah
<ermo> erGoline, you can manually kill the current X-Server with ctrl+alt+backspace (not delete, that's a *bit* differeng :D)
<erGoline> ermo, ctrl+alt+backsp bring me to the text login for 3 secs, the the X (blurry screen) came back!
<Sav> erGoline start it up in safe mode, and install "shh"? easy to access then
<ermo> erGoline, go to your text console, become root (a neat magical incantation, that, 'become root') and do a /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> ermo, ...
<kbrooks> erGoline, like this:
<kbrooks> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sav> ermo: any other isea to the the tft to work?
<kbrooks> type in your user  password
<Sav> *ideas
<kbrooks> and press enter
<erGoline> ermo, Sav, kbrooks : ok thanks :)
<ermo> Sav, do you have a normal 4:3 aspect lcd screen? or is it a wide screen?
<Sav> ermo: wide
<ermo> kbrooks, guess your explanation hit the more appropriate level of abstraction. Thanks for spotting it.
<Sav> ermo: id looked up my res, its 1920x1600
<ermo> Sav, holy macaroni!
<Sav> 1920*1200 sorry =)
<ermo> Sav, so it's a wide screen thingy
<Sav> yep
<lerio> trey3 tritium, ok - now it works fine!
<trey3> lerio, :)
<tritium> lerio, good job, dude :)
<erGoline> ermo, Sav, kbrooks : no way to find the right refresh rate.. I now get a lot of vertical lines (ubuntu login screen colors!)
<lerio> trey3 tritium, now.... how much do you know about grub? :)
<ermo> Sav, I'm working on it
<trey3> lerio, depends what you need to know  :)
<pAntZ> i have just installed the french language pack for openoffice but have no idea how to activate it - any clues?
<tritium> lerio, shoot
<Sav> ermo: ok, I appreciate that
<ermo> erGoline, what's the physical resolution of your lcd display?
<erGoline> 1024x768
<ermo> erGoline, and you get an icky looking picture when you actually use a standard 60Hz 1024x768 mode?
<lerio> trey3 tritium, ok. i'm trying to switch completely to ubuntu. so i have a laptop in which ubuntu is installed and working fine. then there is a desktop pc connected with crosscable in which i just installed warty with no probs. but, after the first reboot i get this error message:
<lerio> trey3 tritium, GRUB loading, please wait...... Error 2
<ermo> erGoline, well, give VertRefresh 75 a shot.
<erGoline> ermo, I get just vertical lines :D
<tritium> lerio, I've not seen that before.
<erGoline> ermo, by the way I have to install it with VGA=771 because the text install screen had problems too
<ermo> erGoline, refresh me on the 771 vesa mode, please?
<erGoline> ermo, now I tryed 50-75
<trey3> lerio, ahh... error 2 = unable to mount... thats bad...
<fhobia> ...no way to play MP3s on the live cd !?
<erGoline> ermo, from log: "Replaced entire mode list with built-in modes"
<lerio> trey3 tritium, shall i try with lilo or there's another way to fix it?
<trey3> lerio, you have a livecd handy?
<erGoline> using hsync range of 28-80
<lerio> yes
<erGoline> using vsync range of 56-71
<lerio> trey3 tritium, yes
<tritium> lerio, I'll let trey3 help you, okay?  He gets pissy when I help "his customers"
<erGoline> ermo, it's ignoring my setup  :(
<ermo> erGoline, does it detect the monitor, too?
<ermo> erGoline, so it would seem.
<trey3> lerio, you can fix it from there... :)
<lerio> tritium, customers?? you mean there'll be a bill after that?? :D thanks 4 ur help!
<tritium> lerio, nah, no bill, man :)
<tritium> we just help when we can :)
<lerio> trey3, how do i do that?
<trey3> lerio, boot into the livecd first  :)
<lerio> trey3, no matter if it isn't an ubuntu live cd?
<erGoline> ermo, "detected LCD/Plasma panel (1024x768, 14, non-exp., RGB18 [e2e7ff] )"
<trey3> lerio, nope, doesn't really matter...
<trey3> lerio, hopefully, we just need to edit one file  :)
<fhobia> -_- can't install any packages while using livecd and can't play mp3
<fhobia> bummers :|
<ermo> erGoline, try checking the log for notes pertaining to acceleration
<erGoline> ermo, lunching xf86cfg finally I'm able to view someting "clear" but resolution is very low and mouse doesn't work
<ermo> erGoline, tried with 800x600 yet?
<ermo> erGoline, hang on just a sec, please.
<lerio> trey3, the cd drive is damaged so it will take a while... i'll call when i'm ready
<trey3> lerio, haha... sounds like a plan  :)
<erGoline> ermo, ok.. I'm trying some random settings.. :)
<lerio> trey3, i'd call it a torture... (the cd-driver) :)
<ermo> erGoline, maybe try setting your driver to something different than SIS. Like vga.
<DAC1138> ubutu was good....until i found oyu it wont let you build a custom kernel!
<DAC1138> a vanilla kernel didnt work either
<trey3> DAC1138, Debian even has its own tool to make it easier...
<Pluk> lol DAC1138 you can perfectly build a custom kernel with it
<andres_> somebody knows how to donwload and instal xmule in ubuntu?
<DAC1138> its not building, its BOOTING thats the problem
<tritium> lerio, see you later man.  trey3's a good guy, so you're in good hands.  I was just teasing him earlier.
<DAC1138> ubuntu has done something with grub or the base system
<trey3> DAC1138, apt-get build-dep is your friend...
<Pluk> you tried the initrd thingy yet?
<trey3> DAC1138, as is kernel-package  8)
<DAC1138> trey3, were you in here last night listening to my problem?
<dags> andres_, apt-get install xmule (it's in the "universe" repository)
<lerio> tritium, thanks again and have a nice day/night!
<trey3> DAC1138, nope... fraid not  :(
<lerio> trey3, ok, i'm ready!
<DAC1138> i HAVE TO HAVE the kernel source to the current running kernel to get it running, the one ubuntu downloaded isnt it
<trey3> lerio, alright... you just did a default install?
<trey3> lerio, no repartitioning etc?
<amos> hullo
<lerio> trey3, custom w home&root in one partition
<Upayavira> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from CD onto already ext3 formatted HDD, without reformatting? (I will move existing Debian stuff into a /debian folder)
<luis_> anyone know what happened to the NetworkManager work that thom was doing?
<trey3> lerio, ok... /boot wasn't seperated?
<andres_> where is the universe repository?
<BockBilbo> hello
<billytwowilly> /etc/apt/sources.list
<billytwowilly> uncomment the universe stuff.
<lerio> trey3, i don't think so. i have only two partitions: swap & ext
<BockBilbo> i see that the developers had added openoffice 2.0 beta version to the apt repositories in hoary
<BockBilbo> !!!!
<BockBilbo> :D
<BockBilbo> but..
<BockBilbo> i have a question
<BockBilbo> im helping a OOo developer from france
<forceflow501> hey
<dags> andres_, yep, just remove the #'s that are before "deb http...... universe"
<BockBilbo> and we are having a really strange error while trying to install his deb packages
<BockBilbo> :
<BockBilbo> insuficient read in buffer_copy (error in dpkg-deb during `./opt/openoffice.org1.9.73/share/template/fr/wizard/letter/zh-TW/bus-office_l.ott
<BockBilbo> does anyone now what it means?
<forceflow501> i'm new to ubuntu, how do i install the apache, ftp, sendmail and other server packages?
<BockBilbo> forceflow501,
<BockBilbo> apt
<BockBilbo> or synaptics
<cardador> forceflow501: use Synaptic
<thenuke> forceflow501: try synaptic or apt-get
<thenuke> forceflow501: apt-get install package from commandline and if you prefer gui, synaptic from the menus
<forceflow501> thanks, i can do GUI or CLI
<andres_> once i have removed the #'s ?
<fhobia> are apt and synaptic intertwined so that if you use apt, the changes will be reflected in synaptic ?
<dags> andres_, save the file, apt-get update and then apt-get install xmule
<cardador> forceflow501: Synaptic=gui, apt-get=cli
<forceflow501> k
<cardador> forceflow501: go to Computer > Sys conf > Synaptic
<andres_> thanks, it's in process
<amos> is it possible to mount from the GUI?
<forceflow501> you guys are great this is the best linux support i have seen
<cardador> amos: normally, stuff just auto-mount in Ubuntu
<amos> hmm, I don't think my fat/ntfs filesystems were mounted
<njan> amos, they wouldn't have been if you didn't select them to be mounted during installation
<cardador> amos: fat and ntfs are not mounted by default on Ubuntu. you have to edit /etc/fstab and add them
<njan> amos, if you want it to happen automatically, you'll have to edit /etc/fstab
<njan> cardador, they are if you select them to be mounted in the installer
<amos> oh, cool
<cardador> yes you are rigth njan
<amos> hmm, I don't remember it asking me
<njan> amos, no, it doesn't ask you, you have to select it specifically in the partitioning screen
<cardador> amos: look in http://ubuntuguide.org and search for ntfs mounting
<amos> ohh yeah
<Upayavira> anyone able to tell me whether I can install Ubunto onto an ext3 drive without formatting it?
<njan> Upayavira, you probably can, but I wouldn't recommend it
<Upayavira> njan: why?
<njan> Upayavira, if you have a partition used for /home, you could wipe the other partitions and leave that one (keep it as your /home partition) to preserve data; that would work fine
<njan> Upayavira, because you'll have mess from the previous linux distro scattered everywhere
<cardador> amos: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<njan> Upayavira, depending upon what was on there previously. If you had gentoo on it, you'd have a bunch of crap in /usr/portage, for instance.
<Upayavira> njan: I would move everything else out of the way, /dev/, /lib, everything into a /debian folder.
<forceflow501> where is mysql located?
<njan> Upayavira, in which case, I don't see there being a problem. Is your goal preserving your old distro, or preserving your old data?
<amos> thanks :>
<Upayavira> njan: preserving option of returning to my old distro if Ubuntu doesn't work out, and also preserving data
<njan> Upayavira, you'd be better off backing up the whole drive and reformatting, or just preserving selected bits and pieces (/etc, /home, etc)
<cardador> forceflow501: in Synaptic you can find it, just click the properties buttonm then installed files
<njan> tbh, the hassle of moving directories back into place and running grub is more than it would be to just reinstall, unless you've *really* hacked debian
<njan> but it's up to you. You could move stuff into a folder, install, and have little or no problem :)
* njan disappears off to bed
<erGoline> ermo, xf86config broke down my config file and now mouse doesn't work arg!
<erGoline> ermo, is there a way to recall the first setup config utility?
<ermo> erGoline, ping?
<ermo> erGoline, I'm sure there is. Hang on.
<Guardiann> that metacity bug was fixed very fast  impressive guys thanks
<ermo> erGoline, you are on Warty?
<cardador> erGoline: check in /etc/X11/ if you dont have a XF86Config-4.old or smt like that
<erGoline> ermo, yes Warty
<bobalien> are there downloadable versions of hoary yet?
<bobalien> i looked but got confused in the filesystem
<bobalien> and i got light headed and passed out
<ermo> erGoline, dpkg-reconfigure <proper X package name which I happen to not remember :(>
<ermo> erGoline, I'm checking up on it
<trey3> bob2, yes.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/  "daily" and "sounder" ...
<erGoline> ermo, thanks but don't waste your time.. I will try to search it :)
<crimsun> ermo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<crimsun> ^^ erGoline
<andres_> goodbye
<mdke> hi there. I'm just playing around installing ubuntu on a centrino laptop. It has gone brilliantly, everything is setup nicely except I have one problem: ifconfig shows that the wireless device in the centrino has a HWaddr of 00:00:00:00:00:00
<mdke> anyone?
<erGoline> crimsun, perfect thanks
* ermo nods in an appreciative gesture in the general direction of crimsun
<mdke> i'm not familiar with centrinos on linux
<forceflow501> what are ipp, rpcbind, and maitrd?
<ermo> forceflow501, rpcbind is part of the portmapper (NFS needs it)
<forceflow501> hmmm ok
<forceflow501> thanks
<trey3> crimsun, any experiance fixing GRUB error 2? LiveCD mounting drives renders commands useless... so I'm confused...  :(
<trey3> crimsun, pretty hosed hd it seems....
<ermo> forceflow501, ipp ... I'm guessing Internet Printing Protocol
<ermo> forceflow501, although I could very well be off.
<soulsyphon> ubuntu looks kewls
<soulsyphon> kewl*
<crimsun> trey3: you receive that error when you boot from the Warty livecd?
<mdke> anyone?
<trey3> crimsun, no.. someone I'm trying to help gets it when booting from hd...
<ermo> soulsyphon, it _feels_ kewl too! *pets his ubuntu affectionately*
<dubious9> hello all, does anybody play with midi?  I can't get my soundblaster work with midi files.
<soulsyphon> feels too lol
<dubious9> oh, and yes, ubuntu feels very good to the eyes ;)
<soulsyphon> thats good
* dubious9 can't wait until hoary is released
<ermo> *rreeeoorrrwww*
<crimsun> mdke: try searching the wiki for laptop support
<soulsyphon> cause at like three AM nobody wants yellow on red =/
<mdke> crimsun, ok.
<mdke> no one has a centrino here?
<dubious9> AMD here, sorry mdke
<Vjaz> mdke: I do
<Vjaz> mdke: hm.. well actually no
<mdke> Vjaz, ?
<Pluk> centrino without the intel wireless
<Vjaz> mdke: I don't have a Centrino, but I do have a Pentium M... which were you looking for
<Vjaz> ?
<crimsun> mdke: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<trey3> crimsun, Error 2 = Bad disk, cannot mount ...
<mdke> crimsun, no good
<ermo> Sav, regarding your D800
<soulsyphon> so how secure is ubuntu OOB?
<ermo> Sav, perhaps it would be a nice move to add your working modeline here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<crimsun> soulsyphon: secure enough to not require an active iptables ruleset
<mdke> ermo, yes
<soulsyphon> ok
<mdke> ermo, i thought i would try and run ubuntu on this centrino laptop in order to add to that wiki
<ermo> mdke, so fair and noble goals thou dost pursue, good sir
<trey3> crimsun, I'm guessing its a knoppix livecd... tring to fix an ubuntu machine... when mounting /  to /mnt... can no longer use commands?
<Sav> ermo: login needed to add?
<ermo> Sav, register?
<Sav> just asking =)
<ermo> Sav, =] 
<crimsun> trey3: hmm, does the user progress as far as being able to mount / onto /mnt ?
<Sav> hmm my email is not valid... lol =)
<soulsyphon> i guess its a shame i found the ubuntu guide after i starting installing it =/
<trey3> crimsun, yup... mount is completed... but ls etc after to look around...
<trey3> crimsun, I guess actually... real answer is "not sure"... but there is no error apparently...
<trey3> crimsun, no way to see thats its mounted... other than no error...
<erGoline>  ermo, crimsun : wooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ermo> erGoline, congrats!
<ermo> erGoline, what gives?
<erGoline> ermo, crimsun: at 320x200 hahahaha! but now I can view something at least
<erGoline> :)
<ermo> erGoline, poor sod ;)
<erGoline> I reconfigure X using the command crimsum gives
<crimsun> trey3: what's the rescue attempt for?
<ermo> erGoline, next step has to be 640x480?
<kobach> hi all
<crimsun> trey3: what's broken in the filesystem?
<erGoline> ermo, hahaha yes  :D
<jcoxon77> hi everyone
<ermo> erGoline, using the 'vga' driver?
<trey3> crimsun, right now... trying to see exactly whats wrong... if its config error or what... (guessing not at this point) ... says he's never gotten GRUB to work though...
<erGoline> ermo, no 'sis' one
<cardador> erGoline: what happens when you press "ctrl"+"alt"+"+" or "-" ?
<kobach> i cant get my intel ethernet card to work. ive had it working once but it just wont connect anymore. can anyone help me
<crimsun> mdke: using hte ipw2100 chipset/driver?
<crimsun> the^
<cg0def> is gnome 2.9.4 in apt already?
<crimsun> cg0def: hoary? yes.
<cg0def> how do I get to it though?
<crimsun> cg0def: are you running hoary?
<cg0def> sorry I'm new to apt
<cg0def> yes I am
<spiral> I want to install hoary for a friend of mine, should I use snapshots build or warty & then apt-get -u dist-upgrade in hoary ?
<trey3> crimsun, system will not boot... want to look at /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/menu.lst etc... see if anything can be done... maybe try installing LILO or reinstalling GRUB... but none is possible if media doesn't mount and allow interaction  :(
<crimsun> cg0def: if you're running hoary, then you're already running 2.9.4ish
<crimsun> spiral: up to you
<soulsyphon> whats the root pass for a fresh install of ubuntu?
<trey3> soulsyphon, use sudo
<crimsun> soulsyphon: there is none. It uses sudo.
<spiral> crimsun: the two methods don't differ much ?
<erGoline> ermo, nothing
<soulsyphon> uhhh ok
<trey3> soulsyphon, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SudoRoot
<forceflow501> how do i start imap?
<ermo> erGoline, in 640x480?
<crimsun> spiral: they differ in the base material and how much one has to download to sync with current hoary. If one starts with array*, then there're fewer packages to update.
<keyshawn2> howdy, any firefox users in here
<ermo> erGoline, may I /query?
<forceflow501> yep
<keyshawn2> i have a search box question.
<trey3> crimsun, any ideas at all? ... cuz I'm all out  :(
<keyshawn2> i'm trying to add/delete some searches, and I don't know how to do it.
<keyshawn2> [no access to root] 
<crimsun> trey3: unfortunately, my suggestion will be to try another distro like DSL
<cg0def> crimsun: well in that case I suppose I am not running hoary is that the dev branch?
<erGoline> ermo, of course
<keyshawn2> im trying to figure out how to chmod that directory, but im not sure.
<crimsun> cg0def: hoary is the development branch, yes.
<mdke> crimsun, sorry for delay. dunno about the driver: it is autodetected nicely
<crimsun> trey3: or to use an older suse livecd that still uses lilo :/
<Aimio0> me firefox
<cg0def> crimsun: ok thanks for the info I guess I'll have to update
<Aimio0> Where does reward money for coding come from?
<trey3> crimsun, ok... thanks...
<mdke> crimsun, have checked yes the driver is ipw2200. Also loaded are ieee80211 80211_crypt and firmware_class
<kobach> i cant get my intel ethernet card to work. ive had it working once but it just wont connect anymore. can anyone help me
<soulsyphon> so how is having the root account disabled more secure?
<mdke> soulsyphon, more?
<soulsyphon> since im in the adm group does that mean only i can use sudo?
<mdke> soulsyphon, it is defined by /etc/sudoers
<soulsyphon> ok
<Aimio0> I was wondering what pays for the ubutu bounties ( http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/bounties )
<|QuaD-_> i have a few questions about converting a byte to an int. I am doing it by using: (new Integer((new Byte(b).intValue())), now if i put in a non 4 byte number, will it assume it is positive?
<mdke> Aimio0, canonical is the company that runs ubuntu
<soulsyphon> when i sudo -s it still asks for a password
<farruinn> soulsyphon: concerning security, check the RootSudo wiki for details
<|QuaD-_> or how does it work, because i am confused about my output
<mdke> soulsyphon, yes it should
<soulsyphon> im reading it ATM
<cg0def> crimsun: sorry for the questions but how would I switch to hoarty? I don't see any iso-s on the servers?
<crimsun> |QuaD-_: that's a question for the jdk api docs :)
<mdke> cg0def, don't do it
<soulsyphon> ah whatever
<cg0def> why not?
<soulsyphon> ill try it
<|QuaD-_> blah
<mdke> cg0def, it is the unstable branch
<|QuaD-_> no java users here :(
<cavediver> Hi everybody. This network manager i hear about. Where do I find that ?
<cg0def> yeah I know it is but I was trying to install it on a clean machine that I was going to use for testing not my primary computer
<mdke> crimsun, why did you ask about the wifi driver? did you have an idea/
<mdke> *?
<mdke> cg0def, ok if you have a good net connection, install warty then upgrade from there
<crimsun> mdke: I was reading the documentation for it; there's quite a bit searchable via Google
<cg0def> mdke: oh but there is still no image, i get it
<mdke> crimsun, k i will look into it thanks
<cg0def> mdke: thanks
<mdke> cg0def, there are some but they are not reliable i believe
<dubious9> hey anybody else have a bitch of a time with rythmbox crashing?
<HrdwrBoB> dubious9: if you have non mp3 files or broken mp3s it can and will crash
* petrolcc slaps amos around a bit with a large trout
<cg0def> HrdwrBoB: not always
<dubious9> HrdwrBoB: actually I was just trying to listen to internet radio.  crashes every time
<dubious9> I also though if I had the apropriate mp3 lib's rythmbox could play mp3s
<soulsyphon> so when i sudo it still asks me for a pass
<mdke> soulsyphon, yes
<soulsyphon> so... im kinda confused
<cg0def> but you should update the libs that it uses and also update to the latest version of rythmbox (if you have't)
<HrdwrBoB> no, but it's a common problem
<crimsun> soulsyphon: use your user's passwd
<soulsyphon> i read the wiki
<soulsyphon> crimsun, thanks =)
<mdke> soulsyphon, what is the prob?
<trey3> dubious9, I've been listening to a shoutcast stream (DI.fm) for the better part of 3 hours straight...
<kobach> i cant get my intel ethernet card to work. ive had it working once but it just wont connect anymore. can anyone help me
<soulsyphon> mdke all good
<mdke> k
<soulsyphon> i didnt know the root pass was the same as my user pass
<farruinn> it's not
<soulsyphon> i understand the model now
<dubious9> trey3: hmm... maybe it's a problem with my setup somehow
<trey3> soulsyphon, its not... sudo requires you to confirm its you...  ;)
<farruinn> soulsyphon: but since your user is in the sudoers file you can use your password
<dubious9> trey3: what soundcard do you have by chance?
<mdke> you know something that could be improved in ubuntu: colours for the [ok] oot boxes in the initscripts on b
<mcphail_>  /msg nickserv link mcphail goldfish
<kent> kobach, i cant help you, but perhaps you can write which model you have? if its wlan etc..  Saying you have a problem is not much..
<mdke> *you know something that could be improved in ubuntu: colours for the [ok]  boxes in the initscripts on boot
<soulsyphon> ah alright
<soulsyphon> thanks guys
<trey3> dubious9, via82xx
<mdke> mcphail_, whoops
<Phineas> gah, I just installed apache2 and I confirmed its running, but I can't find where to put files so that apache accesses them...
<crimsun> mdke: more FC/Mandrake-like?  *ducks
<mdke> /var/www/localhost/htdocs/
<mdke> crimsun, erm...
<cavediver> Noone knows where gnome's Network manager is hiding in ubuntu ?
<Phineas> that's it thanks
<mdke> crimsun, do they have em?
<cavediver> It's supposed to be a new thing in 2.8
<petrolcc> i need some ccs
<mdke> crimsun, i tell ya, it makes a huge difference... booting up ubuntu just now after not using it for a while was seriously ugly
<LinuxJones> cavediver, network-admin ?
<mdke> cavediver, ^^
<mdke> cavediver, its in the system settings menu
<luis_> cavediver: NetworkManager isn't part of gnome, just fedora
<kbrooks> ok. i have a question.
<petrolcc> i waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantttttttttttttttttt  credit caaaaaaaaaards
<petrolcc> could any one help me
<kent> mdke, i think some people are working on a splash-thing for the boot-process. That will hide the init-script in a nice way.
<luis_> cavediver: there was a project to port it to ubuntu, but AFAICS, that is stalled- no new packages for a couple months now
<kbrooks> i want instiki to start on boot automatically
<mdke> kent, nooooooo
<crimsun> mdke: honestly, if I have to pay attention to the boot messages, something's wrong
<mdke> dammit
<dubious9> trey3: I've got a soundblaster live.  I've heard about problems with it.
* dubious9 off to google for help
<mdke> crimsun, if you don't use gdm, it makes a massive difference ;)
<mdke> kent, but yeah they are working on it
<crimsun> mdke: but if you think it's nice to colourize the initscripts, please mention it on the forum, mailing list(s), and/or file wishlist bugs
<mdke> crimsun, heh...
<kbrooks> i want instiki to start on boot automatically. how do i do this?
<mdke> crimsun, they might say "give us a patch"
<crimsun> dubious9: depending on the model of sblive, there should be no problems.
<kbrooks> with gnome
<crimsun> dubious9: the ALSA version in hoary supports all known sblives
<trey3> kbrooks, instiki is an application?
<farruinn> kbrooks: try the session conrol panel - Computer>Desktop Preferences>Sessions
<kbrooks> trey3, a wiki written in ruby
<trey3> kbrooks, yeah... I was about to ge to what farruinn said  :)
<crimsun> mdke: it's fairly straightforward...pick a colour and look up the escape sequence via Google, patch it and send a diff -u :)
<ermo> mdke, man 4 console_codes
<kbrooks> do i click add on the sessoion options tab
<ermo> mdke, or so says 'apropos'
<kbrooks> session
<mdke> ermo, ?
<trey3> kbrooks, yes
<ermo> mdke, oh, crimsun mentioned 'google for escape sequences'. I just wondered whether they wouldn't be somewhere in the local man pages. In case you ever wanted to try to spiff up your init scripts and make a patch ;)
<crimsun> hmm, today's *metacity 2.9.5 updates seem to have broken window placement
<mdke> crimsun, topic?
<mdke> ermo, heh maybe one day... i am not that good tho
<trey3> kbrooks, ahh... no... "Startup Programs"...
<soulsyphon> hmm time to get flux box on ubuntu
<mdke> ermo, and i don't run ubuntu atm
<crimsun> mdke: yup
<kbrooks> trey3, ok. and will the .... program be started in ~? like will gnome automatically start the startup program in my home directory?
<trey3> kbrooks, it will run whatever applications are in there... not sure what you mean?
<farruinn> kbrooks: it will run as your user, if that's what you're asking
<kbrooks> in the home directory?
<Schaap> You know what would be cool, if ubuntu went console, make a version for Xbox and Ps2 :p
<Schaap> Like Gentoox
<Schaap> or Xebian
#ubuntu 2005-02-05
<kbrooks> Schaap, why?
<Schaap> Because they can?
<Schaap> Why would any one make a OS ?
<trey3> Schaap, make a recommendation for a derivitive... not sure what kinda interest you'd get though  :/
<kbrooks> that's a stupid and a lame reason, TBH
<jazzka> gnoppix == ububuntu hoary ?
<Schaap> well, English isnt my first languege
<trey3> kbrooks, not the point at all... if thats fun to someone, then so be it...
<thenuke> wwhat :D knoppix is not ubuntu
<Schaap> so i have no idea what derivitive meand
<smurfslay> but also debian based ;)
<kbrooks> thenuke,  *g*
<kbrooks> not *k*
<trey3> jazzka, kinda... yes... depends on version of livecd....
<Agrajag> wouldn't an x-box port require breaking the DMCA?
<Agrajag> You're talking about a distro that won't even include an mp3 decoder for legal reasons
<thenuke> goppix or koppix, it is not ubuntu
<trey3> jazzka, new Gnoppix are pretty much the same as Ubuntu LiveCD
<Schaap> Smurf, Then Debian is a clone too :D
<trey3> thenuke, Gnoppix is... Knoppix isn't...
<jazzka> trey3, ubuntu's hoary livecd is it working?
<trey3> jazzka, you'd have to ask mdz or Kamion about that... not sure...
<thenuke> oh, I just though that gnoppix would be gamer knoppix
<Aimio0> where do I get hoary ?
<kbrooks> jazzka, ...
<trey3> jazzka, afaik, yes
<kbrooks> Aimio0,
<thenuke> anyways, gnoppix is gnoppix which based on ubuntu =)
<kbrooks> Aimio0, live cd or install cd?
<Aimio0> both
<trey3> Aimio0, cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily
<mdke> Aimio0, or update from warty
<trey3> Aimio0, or cdimages.ubuntu.com/sounder
<Aimio0> thanks, will update. probably an FAQ on that
<trey3> Aimio0, latter is probably better...
<kbrooks> Aimio0, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mdz> trey3: it's unpolished, but it works fairly well at the moment
<ermo> trey3, mdke, which is 'better': apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<trey3> mdz, you rule  :)  thanks  ^_^
<kbrooks> ermo, none is better.
<mdz> ermo: they do slightly different things; read the man page for more information
<kbrooks> dist-upgrade equals distribution upgrade
<trey3> ermo, dist-upgrade resolves new deps... upgrade does not...
<mdke> ermo, if you are going to hoary better do a dist-upgrade
<trey3> ermo, if you've not configured much by hand... dist-upgrade is fine (config schemes are allowed to change etc)
* pw would recommend caution; upgrade first, /then/ dist-upgrade.
<mdz> upgrade _only_ upgrades installed packages.  dist-upgrade will also install new packages, and remove installed ones, in an attempt to "do the right thing"
<mdz> either way, apt first prints a summary of what it is about to do, and asks for confirmation before continuing
<kbrooks>               upgrade  is  used to install the newest versions of all packages
<kbrooks>               currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in
<kbrooks>               /etc/apt/sources.list.
<trey3> mdz, spoken like you know what you're on about  ;)
<pw> fuggin'ell.
<pw> killim.
<thenuke> ban please
<kbrooks> thenuke,
<ermo> mdz, so in this context, anyone upgrading to hoary from warty would do well to use dist-upgrade. hence 'better'. Thanks.
<kbrooks> .....
<thenuke> kbrooks:
<mdke> ping
<kbrooks> pong
<mdke> thanks
<pw> ermo: dist-upgrade will remove things if it deems fit. upgrade will not. Hence my urging of caution.
<kbrooks> KeyserSoze, did you get hax0red
<mdke> i can't trust this damn wireless card
<kbrooks> KeyserSoze, did you get hax0red
<trey3> mdz, ohh... ps... nice to see gpg stuff got in... played with it for a while in Experimental... I like, thank you  :)
<stvn> hm
<kbrooks> KeyserSoze, did you get hax0red
<kbrooks> KeyserSoze, did you get hax0red
<kbrooks> KeyserSoze, did you get hax0red
<pw> !ops
<mdke> someone kill him off
<kbrooks> !ops
<mdz> can someone ban KeyserSoze until he fixes his client?
<kbrooks> grr
<mdke> mdz, don't you have ops ;p
<ubuntunewb> hello, i just downloaded alot of .rar files into 1 directory ( a torrent ) how would i unpack them?
<trey3> daniels, psst... needed
<spiral> please...
<LinuxJones> omg someone make it stop
* stvn hands /ignore to ppl
<pw> ubuntulog: with rar
<mdke> ubuntunewb, you may need to install unrar
<mcphail> unrar x <name>
<pw> stvn: /ignore doesn't ignore parts/joins.
<thenuke> irssi can ignore parts joins
<stvn> pw: it does here
<pw> stvn: it doesn't here.
<mdke> xchat too
<spiral> rhah... no /ignore for join/part messages... :-/
<HrdwrBoB>  /ignore  KeyserSoze  *
<stvn> pw: or the guy didn't join/split after i put him on ignore (irssi)
<trey3> mdz, ohh... ps... nice to see gpg stuff got in... played with it for a while in Experimental... I like, thank you  :)  (incase you missed it  ;)
<mdke> /ignore KeyserSoze CHAN for xchat
<adventures> anyone know the trick to getting fglrx to work with composite+render enabled in the xorg.conf?
<kbrooks> Geert, psst
<Geert> kbrooks: What?
<spiral> ouah...
<kbrooks> Geert, kill KeyserSoze off the network, not kline. klining him is a bit harsh
<spiral> thanks for the /ignore tip
<declan> can anyone help me with an apt-get and the repositories list, let me know thanks
<kbrooks> imo
<spiral> how can we see our ignore list ?
<mdke> spiral, /ignore
<kbrooks> spiral, /ignore with no arguments
<dubious9> crimsun, thanks for the suggestion.  Maybe I'll try a newer version of alsa
<Aurel_> hello
<trey3> Aurel_, hey  :)
<Aurel_> anyone w/ up-to-date hoary and an nvidia card ?
<cardador> Aurel_: yap
<mdke> yay
<kbrooks> finally
<Geert> :)
<stvn> ta Geert
<Geert> np
<kbrooks> suggestions are sugestions. either carry them out or don't. ;)
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> please... anybody can say something ?
<stvn> que?
<spiral> I may have had a problem with /ignore... :-/
<stvn> heh
<pw> Rofl.
<stvn> /ignore *
<stvn> ?
<Aurel_> my resolution is 640x480 on a 21' sreen... Anyone can help ? :)
<trey3> spiral, in XChat .. Window > Ignore List  :)
<keyfa770> please help me, what does this mean? what should i do? i think glib is already installed Synaptic Pack. Man. say so anyway....
<keyfa770> *** The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<keyfa770> *** If GLIB was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<keyfa770> *** your path, or set the GLIB_CONFIG environment variable to the
<keyfa770> *** full path to glib-config.
<keyfa770> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<cardador> Aurel_: have you tried to change the resolution on the menu?
<kbrooks> keyfa770, !
<Aurel_> cardador : yes, don't work
<pw> keyfa770: apt-get install gnome-devel
<Aurel_> the big change I've made is swapping to a 2.6.10 kernel
<kbrooks> keyfa770, 1. don't flood; use a pastebin
<keyfa770> ohh sorry! :(
<kbrooks> 2. why are you compiling?
<stvn> Aurel_: did you install the new binary frivers that belong to the kernel?
<cardador> Aurel_: have you installed the restricted-modules package for that kernel?
<stvn> Aurel_: cardador has the proper name ;)
<adventures> anyone know the trick to getting fglrx to work with composite+render enabled in the xorg.conf?
<keyfa770> kbrooks, i really dont know.
<keyfa770> xmms just wont start.
<soulsyphon> i like apt-get
<LinuxJones> keyfa770, it won't run at all ?
<Aurel_> stvn, cardador : i have just installed kernel-image package. I tried to add nvidia related packages, but it doesn't help more
<keyfa770> LinuxJones, nopes :/
<LinuxJones> keyfa770, try it from the command line
<LinuxJones> keyfa770, terminal
<kbrooks> keyfa770, btw, don't go overboard.
<keyfa770> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Phineas> Is there a way to install xampp without needing to set a root user?
<ubuntunewb_> i keep getting the following error whyle trying to install unrar "E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<keyfa770> is the message i received
<ubuntunewb_> what to do now?
<uid_zer0> seb128, where's the translations of new epiphany or gnome-system-monitor? seems they're missing
<cardador> Aurel_: make sure you have the linux-restricted-modules for the kernel you installed
<seb128> uid_zer0: ?
<pw> ubuntunewb: delete your warez and lead a life of virtue?
<trey3> Phineas, local file? 'sudo dpkg -i it'
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: did you add the universe and multiverse repositories?
<Aurel_> cardador, how can i do that ?
<stvn> pw: don't forget the pr0n ;)
<Phineas> trey, yeah it's local
<ubuntunewb_> i uncommented all repositoires wich where in the file but commented out
<pw> stvn: Because legal stuff ALWAYS comes in a couple of dozen .RAR files, dunnit?
<trey3> Phineas, k... do what I just said... and type *your* password...
<cardador> Aurel_: go to Desktop > Admin > Synaptic, then search for restricted
<Phineas> k
<kbrooks> ubuntunewb, did you apt-get update first of all
<Aurel_> cardador,  ok, dpkg -l says ok, installed
<stvn> pw: yeah, the strangly free and normally expensive stuff you mean?
<ubuntunewb_> yup, i updated apt-get
<pw> stvn: That's what I'm thinking of, yes.
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: did you search for unrar in synaptic/aptitude?
<ubuntunewb_> no, whats that?
<uid_zer0> seb128, i just upgraded my Hoary and noticed that gnome-system-monitor and epiphany are without *any* translations, and yes I checked for them with dpkg -c on .debs
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: IIRC universe only has unrar-nonfree or something
<trey3> stvn, returnes 'unrar' and 'unrar-nonfree' here...
* pw notes that unrar is in universe.
<kbrooks> ubuntunewb_, are you on warty or hoary? hoary is the dev version of ubuntu (5.04).
<stvn> hmz
<gt500> woohooo :)
<cardador> Aurel_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions you want at the end of the file
<ubuntunewb_> i think warty
<gt500> found a solution too my webcam prob :p
<seb128> uid_zer0: do you read the lists ?
<uid_zer0> um.. no
<trey3> stvn, universe and multiverse respectively...
* kbrooks $ sudo su
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: synaptic is the package manager with a GUI, it's in the 'computer' menu in warty (or desktop in hoary)
* kbrooks Password: foo
<Aurel_> cardador, the resolution are ok
<stvn> trey3: ta
<kbrooks>  /me # shutdown -h now
* kbrooks # shutdown -h now
<kbrooks> :P
<cardador> Aurel_: try cycling through them with the key combo: ctrl,alt,+ or -
<seb128> uid_zer0: sudo apt-get install language-pack-your_locale
<Aurel_> cardador, not ok again :)
<cardador> Aurel_: i assume you restarted X after the changes you made
<ubuntunewb_> ok, i opend the synaptic what to do from there
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: btw there's a dutch channel (more low traffic) at #ubuntu-nl
<Aurel_> cardador, yes :)
<ubuntunewb_> k, ill join that
<cardador> ubuntulog: click "Reload"
<cardador> oops
<cardador> i meant ubuntunewb
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: and hit search
<ubuntunewb_> the search results are empty for unrar
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: did you click reload?
<trey3> stvn, take it you ensured he has universe? (not paying attention)
<gatolas> hello
<stvn> trey3: he said so, but i'll make sure again
<cardador> Aurel_: cant help you more than that.. im out of ideias!
<Aurel_> cardador, thanks !
<uid_zer0> seb128, how often that package is rebuilt?
<gatolas> I'm about to install Windows 2000 on this machine. How can I prevent the MBR from being borked? (Ubuntu's GRUB is being currently used)
<pw> ubuntunewb: settings -> repositories, size the window to see the "distribution" and "section" columns, ensure that the "deb" types are ticked for "universe"
<Aurel_> i'll try on #nvidia, if I found I can say to you what was the problem (if you're interested)
<pw> click ok, click reload, try your search again, install unrar, go to command line, unrar Debbie Does Dallas, or whatever it is.
<cardador> ok good luck Aurel_  :)
<stvn> pw: helping him in the dutch channel i'll send him back to you if i fail ;)
<cardador> ahah pw
<gatolas> pw: daniels: I'm about to install Windows 2000 on this machine. How can I prevent the MBR from being borked? (Ubuntu's GRUB is being currently used)
* pw nods
<pw> gatolas: you can't.
<gatolas> !!
<pw> Windows will eat the MBR regardless.
<LinuxJones> gatolas, you can back up the MBR then boot to a live cd and re-install it and add the Win2K entry
<gatolas> LinuxJones: Is there a tool in Ubuntu for that?
<pw> gatolas: dd if=/dev/hda of=bootblock bs=512 count=1
<gatolas> LinuxJones: I have a Knoppix LiveCD. Will that do?
<LinuxJones> gatolas, it uses dd and copies the MBR to a file on your filesystem I can't remember the exact syntax . Check out google
<pw> where /dev/hda is your hard disk.
<LinuxJones> gatolas, yeah will be fine
<pw> Then, when you've installed Winders,
<crimsun> keyfa770: that's a faq, see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
<gatolas> LinuxJones: there's a horrible catch. My disk drive is trash, it doesn't work
<seb128> uid_zer0: you have a language-pack-your_locale-update for the updates
<pw> boot off your live thinger, and shove your usb key in where you saved the "bootblock" file, and dd if=bootblock of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<LinuxJones> gatolas, heh can you put it on a floppy it's only like 512 bytes
<pw> Then boot up your Ubuntu and set up Winders.
<gatolas> LinuxJones: pw: THANKS!!!!! You just saved a lif----
<gatolas> LinuxJones: I will put it on disk drive, since diskette drive is ruind
<pw> you can put it anywhere that you can reach with Knoppix.
<LinuxJones> gatolas , you should add it to the wiki (if it's not already there) when you get it up and running :D
<cardador> anyone know if any Beagle debs are available for Ubuntu?
<gatolas> LinuxJones: okie
<gatolas> bye
<LinuxJones> cya
<Schaap> Since Ubuntu is Debian Based, all the Debian howtos apply to Ubuntu as  well?
<Schaap> and instalation of deb files too?
<stvn> cardador: tell me if you find them
<Schaap> same thing?
<stvn> cardador: I can't seem to build beagle nowadays here, so i'm hoping for debs
<LinuxJones> Schaap, some things are different have a peek here >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<soulsyphon> how can i apt-get fluxbox?
<scizzo> soulsyphon: apt-get install fluxbox?
<sobralense> does the xpde package on ubuntu warty ?
<stvn> in multiverse zit unrar-nonfree die doet het wat beter mijns inziens
<sobralense> *sorry bad english
<sobralense> stvn, germany? =] 
<LinuxJones> soulsyphon, add the universe repository
<soulsyphon> i did
<soulsyphon> no go
<stvn> sobralense: dutch, i typed in the wrong window
<LinuxJones> soulsyphon, are you in synaptic ?
<soulsyphon> synaptic?
<LinuxJones> soulsyphon, ok apt-get update
<sobralense> soulsyphon, later on try "sudo synaptic"
<soulsyphon> alright
<soulsyphon> thanks
<LinuxJones> soulsyphon, then apt-get install fluxbox as scizzo said
<soulsyphon> alright
<soulsyphon> danke
<soulsyphon> good stuff
<cardador> stvn: thanks for the info!
<stvn> cardador: info?
<cardador> stvn: info -> you cant build Beagle :)
<beo> uh
<stvn> cardador: heh, np
<beo> ubuntu users are getting bigger and bigger :P
<stvn> cardador: i'll thank you for the info if you can get it working ;P
<Guardiann> we sure are :)
<tritium> beo, maybe we're eating too much :)
<cardador> stvn: im trying the howto of the wiki
<keyfa770> why isnt gstreamer0.8-mad in synaptic?
<stvn> cardador: that's where i get stuck since a couple of days
<spacey`ki> is it correct that the metacity bug is solved?
<jesuel> keyfa770: i believe thats in universe
<Guardiann> yep it is
<spacey`ki> also for -amd64?
<spacey`ki> i just updated and there was a metacity upgrade but still the same bug
<Jerub> I've heard really good things about ubuntu.
<thenuke> well, this is official ubuntu-hate channel
<jesuel> lol
<JoePenguin> :P
<crimsun> spacey`ki: dpkg -l metacity|grep ^ii|awk '{print $3}'
<jesuel> s/-hate/-help
<Jerub> oh
<Sav> anyone wanna recomend a good mp3 player?
<beo> Does Ubuntu comes with gnome 2.8 ?
<gt500> xmms
<Jerub> Sav: quotlibet
<gt500> :)
<jesuel> xmms?
<crimsun> beo: Warty comes with 2.8.0
<Jerub> er quodlibet
<gt500> hey peepz , is there a gui for the ati fglrx-control , or do i have to type fglrxconfig ?
<spacey`ki> 2.9.8-0ubuntu1
<LinuxJones> beo YEAH
<crimsun> beo: Hoary currently has a mix of 2.9[2-5] 
<crimsun> spacey`ki: for \*metacity\* ?
<beo> hmm
<spacey`ki> yes
<stvn> gt500: there is fireglconfig
<crimsun> beo: 2-4, sorry
<spacey`ki> apt-cache policy says the same
<beo> Well i'm using SuSE and saw someone using ubuntu and it was extremely fast :)
<crimsun> spacey`ki: I presume you've logged out and logged back in?
<gt500> stvn: fglrxconfig it is
<gt500> ;)
<beo> and i've got my ubuntu cd`s here next to me :)
<spacey`ki> Crimsun yes and i tried a reboot
<beo> but my problem is, if i can work my software with Ubuntu..
<jesuel> beo: thats because i feel that SuSE has alot of fluff ;p
<LinuxJones> beo, do it ;D
<spacey`ki> could it be -amd64 port didnt get the fix yet?
<gt500> it'(s for my ATI card :)
<beo> cause i never used Debian :)
<Br34ch> My sound doesn't work . . . where should I start to begin to absolve this problem?
<beo> anyone running Maya here with Ubuntu ?
<crimsun> spacey`ki: hmm, it should have; ask seb128.
<jesuel> beo: do it, make the plunge
<LinuxJones> beo, we will help you :)
<smurfslay> hmm.. desperating with ndiswrapper :(
<BockBilbo> crimsun, is there a way to add apps to hoarys menu?
<gt500> Br34ch: do you have a webcam with a mic ?
<gt500> :p
<stvn> gt500: ehm, there is a gui app called fireg<something>, I installed it on my laptop today, but it's not here so i can't chaeck
<Br34ch> gt500, nope
<beo> how is the .rpm support in UYbuntu ?
<erich> who uses xcompmgr? I don't have a background image.
<gt500> owkay , i'll check
<crimsun> erich: I do.
<spacey`ki> seb128, around at this hour?
<ubuntunewb_> ive got a apache2 question, i installed php wich is wroking fine but now i want index.php files to be showed isntantly when a directory is called so it loads when you go to eg /pages/ that index.php is loaded isntead of typing /pages/index.php
<stvn> gt500: but i'm quite sure the deb is called fglrx-control
<seb128> spacey_: yep
<ubuntunewb_> but im not sure how to make that work
<spacey`ki> hi
<seb128> s/spacey/spaceyki/
<spacey`ki> seb128, is the metacity problem fix already in amd64?
<erich> crimsun: any hint how to get a background image? ;-)
<LinuxJones> beo, ubuntu has about 14,000 packages you should rarely need to install rpm's
<seb128> spaceyki: should, why ?
<spacey`ki> i have all the latest updates but the bug still occurs
<jaco> ubuntunewb_ add this in your httpd.conf
<jaco> <IfModule mod_dir.c>
<jaco>     DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi index.php
<jaco> </IfModule>
<seb128> metacity --version ?
<spacey`ki> its a bit differnt
<spacey`ki> metacity 2.9.8
<beo> linuxjones, well my software is .rpm :)
<Br34ch> Alright . . . seriously now, please . . . my sound doesn't work, what should I begin to look to have this thing settled and working?
<jesuel> beo: if you need to install a rpm for some rare reason. There is support there
<beo> so i need to install .rpm :P
<LinuxJones> beo, like what ?
<seb128> spaceyki: same crash/backtrace as this afternoon ?
<beo> what kind of a support ?
<cardador> beo: alien file.rpm
<ubuntunewb_> ah, ok i didnt have the IfNodule
<beo> linuxboy, mayaaa...
<jesuel> linuxboy?
<gt500> Br34ch: type lsmod
<spacey`ki> seb128, how can i do a backtrace?
<LinuxJones> beo, you can convert them using alien but it doesn't resolve dependencies
<Br34ch> O . . . kay, done
<spacey`ki> the problem is a bit different though, first the stuff was flashing in the beginning but now its gone entirely
<seb128> spaceyki: ps ax | grep metacity .. gdb -p <pid> which is the first number of the ps
<spiral> bye
<gt500> do you see anything with snd ?
<seb128> spaceyki: what stuff ?
<muk_amd64> alo
<Br34ch> I can't really point it
<gt500> Br34ch: first try loking @ the forum : http://www.ubuntuforums.org , if you can't find the answer there , than come again ;)
<spacey`ki> seb128, the pid changes like every second
<Br34ch> kk, thanks
<seb128> spaceyki you have a problem so ...
<seb128> it keeps crashing and reloading ?
<soulsyphon> does ubuntu come with a ssh server??
<muk_amd64> I'm trying to get access to the web through my d-link usb ethernet adaptor, how do I get this going?
<spacey`ki> yeah seems like it
<soulsyphon> doesnt look like it
<seb128> anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<stvn> soulsyphon: yes
<LinuxJones> soulsyphon, yeah
<soulsyphon> oh hmm
<jaco> muk_amd64 have u hoary ? warty? amd64 version or 32 bit?
<cardador> soulsyphon: youll need to install it, its not by default
<soulsyphon> oh alright
<cgdef> not really an ubuntu question but how do you add stuff to the applications menu in gnome 2.9.4?
<soulsyphon> whats the name of it?
<muk_amd64> 4.10 on a 32bit box
<cardador> soulsyphon: openssh i think
<soulsyphon> i tried Openssh openssh OpenSSH
<stvn> cgdef: AFAIK the only way ATM is to add .desktop files
<soulsyphon> ill try openssh again
<cgdef> stvn: man that sux
<ubuntunewb_> anything wrong with this?
<cardador> soulsyphon: use computer > sys conf > synaptic,  much easier than comand line
<soulsyphon> o
<soulsyphon> ok
<ubuntunewb_> </IfModule>
<ubuntunewb_> DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<ubuntunewb_> </IfModule>
<stvn> cgdef: indeed, but they're working on it (i think)
<jaco> muk_amd64 it work without any your setting
<cgdef> stvn: do you know if there are any plans for having an application that lets you edit the menu/
<ubuntunewb_> *the first </ifmodule should be <IfModule mod_dir.c>
<jaco> the bios is downloaded from the net
<cgdef> stvn: it's like the weakes point of gnome
<muk_amd64> jaco, well I can't access the internet now, I tried to setup eth0 and that didn't work either
<soulsyphon> synaptic looks kewl
<soulsyphon> thanks
<jaco> wi-fi is on wlan0
<jesuel> soulsyphon: perhaps try ssh
<muk_amd64> jaco, this is just an old d-link usb lan adaptor
<jaco> check your /etc/network/interfaces
<stvn> cgdef: don't really know, but it's now a freedesktop problem, more than a gnome problem, and i think they're working on a menu edito
<duzchip> Heh, i started to build my own dist now
<cgdef> stvn: how is it a freedesktop problem?
<duzchip> based on LFS
<stvn> cgdef: the newest kde (should) have the same problem
<jaco> have u any entry for your wi-fi card in /etc/network/interfaces?
<cgdef> stvn: I thought that gnome uses the freedesktop standart
<stvn> cgdef: the new menu structure is a fd.o standard, making it possible that applications appear in the smae area in gnome and kde
<muk_amd64> jaco, also, what's the root password after a fresh install?
<cgdef> yeah but gnome has been using the freedesktop mime db since 2.8
<stvn> cgdef: so a menu-edit program should oblige to those rules, so changes migrate from gnome to kde and back
<soulsyphon> got it thanks
<muk_amd64> cgdef, right click in a branch of the menu and tell it add launcher
<jaco> muk_amd64 sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces and your user password
<stvn> cgdef: it's not the mime db, it's the desktop db, it's new since (i think) 2.9
<jesuel> soulsyphon: was it just ssh?
<cgdef> hum that stuff no longer works in gnome > 2.8
<soulsyphon> yeah
<soulsyphon> i used synaptic
<soulsyphon> :S
<jesuel> ::nod::
<ubuntunewb_> i still havnt this sorted, ive got the following in my apache2.conf
<ubuntunewb_> <IfModule mod_dir.c>
<ubuntunewb_> DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<ubuntunewb_> </IfModule>
<stvn> cgdef: .desktops aren't that hard, i only spend 2 weeks to understand the proper procedure ;)
<jaco> ubuntunewb_ sudo apachectl restart
<ubuntunewb_> that should be corrent right? cause php isnt showing up when i aproach a directory on localhost
<ubuntunewb_> i restarted several time
<muk_amd64> jaco, it's got settings for lo and eth0
<soulsyphon> i <3 ubuntu fo' lyfe
<cgdef> stvn: I know how to create the .desktop files it's just that I was expecting gnome 2.9* to have a gui editor
<jaco> muk_amd64 so it seems that a module for your card is'nt loaded
<stvn> cgdef: me too :(
<cardador> soulsyphon: that means openssh-server is installed? :)
<muk_amd64> bah
<cgdef> stvn: after all gnome has been having problems with the menu ever since I remeber it
<muk_amd64> where do I find out what modules needs to be loaded for this thing?
<stvn> cgdef: true
<stvn> cgdef: but they 'solved' it in 2.8, it's just that the got a new standard for 2.9 :(
<LinuxJones> muk_amd64, what kind of card do you have ?
<soulsyphon> cardador, fo' shure
<soulsyphon> =D
<muk_amd64> LinuxJones, usb D-Link ethernet adaptor
<Quest-Master> Do you guys prefer Ruby or Python?
<cgdef> stvn: well actually the new standard came with 2.8 but they no longer use the menu widget for 2.9 because it is an extremely buggy thing
<ubuntunewb_> jaco, its still not working
<stvn> cgdef: the problem is that people want to customise their menu, they just should be senseless sheep following the herdsmen of gnome ;)
<ubuntunewb_> even after i restarted ap[ache several times
<stvn> cgdef: ah right
<jaco> ubuntunewb_ i'm checking the problem on my httpd.conf
<ubuntunewb_> k
<jaco> but it would work
<Martok> Python, never used Ruby.
<ubuntunewb_> i directly pasted it from my apache2.conf
<cgdef> stvn: well I wouldnt' touch my menu if there werent crappy apps that don't add links ...
<Quest-Master> Everybody who is using Ruby says it's put fun back into programming.
<Quest-Master> :\
<stvn> cgdef: yeah :(
<Quest-Master> Especially on Slashdot.
<Jerub> yeah
<jaco> ubhuti check your module.conf , it load mod_dir.so?
<ubhuti> jaco: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Jerub> we all believe what we read on slashdot.
<gen> slashdot is for queers
<Martok> What's so great about Ruby.
<stvn> Quest-Master: and you believe /.?
<Martok> ?
<Quest-Master> I am comparing some code examples right now of the exact same program in both Ruby and Python
<Quest-Master> lol
<jaco> ubuntunewb_  check your module.conf , it load mod_dir.so?
<Quest-Master> No.
<Quest-Master> Of course not.
<cgdef> wasn't there a site that gives you a list off pkgs in that are in apt?
<Jerub> Quest-Master: Do you realise that SCO recieved about 3 years of extremely positive press from slashdot?
<Quest-Master> But in general, a lot of people are saying that
<stvn> cgdef: apt-get.org
<jesuel> hahah Jerub
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<cgdef> yeah that's it thanks
<Quest-Master> I know all about that. :)
<jesuel> ::/rude sco::
<ubuntunewb_> you mean
<ubuntunewb_> /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/smb-module.conf
<Quest-Master> And then with the release of Ruby on Rails.
<beo> does ubuntu have live update or something like that ?
<stvn> jesuel: /. is trying to make up for those 3 years
<stvn> Jerub: ^
<Jerub> ;)
<ubuntunewb_> cause that file doesnt contain anything exept for blanked out lines
<Quest-Master> I took a code example from Ruby and Python which do the exact same thing.. open a GTK window and say "Hello World" inside it
<VenomousGecko> Does anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on a notebook computer, IE a Dell???
<Quest-Master> Ruby did it in 24 lines
<jaco> ubuntunewb_ you must have two dir /etc/apache2/mods-available and mods-enabled
<Quest-Master> Python in 34
<Quest-Master> :\
<VenomousGecko> I am having some issues with that and was wondering if anyone could help me out.
<cardador> beo: Computer > Sys conf > Synaptic should be wath you are looking for
<LinuxJones> beo, in Hoary there is an Software-Update notifier
<ubuntunewb_> jaco, do you know if they are on be default?
<Jerub> Quest-Master: yeah, I could do it in about 6 using wx.
<Quest-Master> Jerub: wxPython?
<beo> hoary ??
<Quest-Master> Jerub: wxPython in Warty still uses GTK1.x
<Quest-Master> >: Which really sucks.
<stvn> Quest-Master: still 23 too much; it should be "open a window saying 'hello world'" ;)
<ubuntunewb_> both are there indeed
<HrdwrBoB> VenomousGecko: what are your issues
<Martok> What's wxPython?
<Quest-Master> I don't know if in Hoary wxPython uses GTK2
<cardador> beo: warty-stable Ubuntu, hoary-unstable (under development)
<Jerub> Martok: wxwidgets is a cross platform gui layer.
<jaco> ubuntunewb_ i've them in my default installation
<Martok> Oh, ok.
<Jerub> Martok: wxpython is the name of the python wrapper.
<ubuntunewb_> jaco, ive got them aswel
<VenomousGecko> I installed 4.10 on a Dell Inspiron 8000 and it works great except that when I hit the fn key plus the font key it freezes the machine,
<LinuxJones> beo, Hoary is the next version of Ubuntu to be released in April, but you can upgrade to it if you like pain :D
<stvn> VenomousGecko: font-key?
<Quest-Master> wxPython is amazing though. It's got some fine add-ons like Scintilla and implementable Pygame.
<VenomousGecko> I have tried to reconfigure X to use the Dell101 kbd instead of the pc104 kbd but still does not work.
<HrdwrBoB> VenomousGecko: don't press that key
<cardador> :)
<stvn> heh
<jaco> ehm ubuntunewb_ apache2 ? :)
<beo> :)
<jaco> ehm ubuntunewb_ put this in your httpd.conf
<ubuntunewb_> jaco, yes and the directory' you named above are included aswel
<jaco> DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.php
<VenomousGecko> Yea, the default is 1600 res and I want to change it to 1024x768 and you can hit the FN+Font to make it full screen with 1024x768
<ubuntunewb_> DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.php
<Quest-Master> Jerub: Are you in Warty or Hoary?
<jaco> sorry i was working with apache 1.3
<jaco> :)
<Jerub> Quest-Master: I'm thinking about installing one of them ;)
<VenomousGecko> WEll it happens with other keys HrdwrBob
<jaco> you can give me a kick ubuntunewb_ :)
<Quest-Master> Jerub: XD
<jaco> i need sleep :)
<stvn> VenomousGecko: why not use the 'diaply geometry switcher' applet?
<stvn> display
<ubuntunewb_> it still doesnt load the index.php file by default
<Martok> Ruby doesn't look so great.
<VenomousGecko> is that a gnome applet?
<jesuel> VenomousGecko: Those specialized keys like that i believe have a windows software componet that goes along with them, and when they are pressed. It causes a lockup
<ubuntunewb_> and sends me to apache2-default
<stvn> VenomousGecko: yep
<ubuntunewb_> and i did restart apache
<jesuel> VenomousGecko: my amd64 laptop has similar ones and it will crash me as well if i use them under linux
<stvn> grr
<VenomousGecko> I saw something about fnfk or something like that on sourceforge, but is says it is for Toshibas.  Does that work with Dell, is anyone aware
<Martok> Ruby doesn't look so hot.
<erich> Is hoary xfce composite-enabled?
<VenomousGecko> I am wondering if there is also a kbd layout that I can use either in X or Gnome that will prevent a freeze if one of those keys are pressed.
<jaco> ubuntunewb_  u have a directory site-enabled
<jaco> and a file default
<stvn> ubuntunewb_: you could also try and ask in #apache
<ubuntunewb_> jaco mind if i pm you what ive got?
<muk_amd64> jaco, it works now, heh
<jaco> whats the trouble muk_amd64 ?
<muk_amd64> nothin any more, it works
<jaco> :)
<VenomousGecko> Well, thanks for the heads up fellas/ladies?, I will see what I can come up with.
<Sav> hmm just made an update of my packages, now im getting "initrd /boot/initrd.img......." Error 15 file not found
* oneifreak loves packaging!
<Sav> is there a way to recover? =)
<farruinn> do you have a livecd?
<LinuxJones> Sav, how long since you installed ?
<stvn> ik ga ook slapen
<Sav> nope, but i could download quite fast
<farruinn> actually, I suppose you could drop into a shell fromt he install cd
<Scognito> hi all
<xtat> oneifreak: :DD
<Scognito> some chanche to get muine working again? libflac4 dependence is not yet fixed
<oneifreak> if anyone wants that fast-user-switching-applet (for hoary) i have a very unoffical package :P
<mz2> cool!
<mz2> me, me, me!
<oneifreak> mz2, http://tuima.dyndns.org/~michael/deb/user-selector-applet_0.0.7-1_i386.deb
<muk_amd64> the ubuntu repo's only have firefox .93?
<JoePenguin> Hoary has 1.0
<mz2> oneifreak, thx
<oneifreak> mz2, it'll complain about overwrite, bewarned.
<muk_amd64> JoePenguin, can you update warty to hoary without install cd?
<muk_amd64> I got shipped warty's
<JoePenguin> muk_amd64: that's what i did
<muk_amd64> fun, how to?
<mchasard> where can i find hoary 1.0 ?
<mchasard> is it a live cd or an install system ?
<farruinn> mchasard: erm, hoary is an ubuntu release. they're referring to firefox 1.0
<farruinn> muk_amd64: you can either upgrade entirely to hoary, get a backport, or try apt pinning
<mchasard> ok ..so what is the last version of ubuntu for a livecd use ?
<Scognito> mchasard, warhy
<Scognito> mchasard, hoary is a "preview release"
<mz2> is there a gui for setting up a simple local dns server somewhere?
<JoePenguin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<Scognito> it will come out in march iirc
<cardador> muk_amd64: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace "warty" with "hoary" everywhere, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mcphail> muk_amd64: You could install the version from the firefox website quite easily
<jaco> good night people, i go to sleep ubuntunewb_ has resolved her issue , i can go :) sorry for my confusion of few minutes ago
<gen> scog, april
<Sav> LinuxJones: 2 hours ago =)
<cardador> muk_amd64: but notice that your system will break some times
<Sav> but ill reinstall now. seem easy =)
<mz2> oneifreak, how do i force it to do that overwriting?
<Scognito> --force-overwrite
<Scognito> or something similiar
<Scognito> man dpkg
<Scognito> :)
<xtat> tis overwrite
<cardador> mz2: dpkg -i --force-overwrite file.deb
<oneifreak> xtat, did you try it in warty?
<Scognito> btw does someone has muine working on hoary?
<mz2> oneifreak, ah, that's for warty
<xtat> oneifreak: not yet
<mz2> bugger :)
<oneifreak> mz2, the package is built for hoary
<mz2> i mean hoary
<muk_amd64> I'll just burn me a hoary cd
<muk_amd64> where's the iso?
<jdub> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mcphail> muk_amd64: you don't need to go to that effort to get firefox
<muk_amd64> mcphail, is there easier way to have up to date apps?
<muk_amd64> 1 hour left to download iso...
<cardador> muk_amd64: if you want up to date apps, and not only firefox, you should go to Hoary
<xtat> oneifreak: wants  gnome 2.9
<mcphail> muk_amd64: You can use the backports or download from mozilla
<muk_amd64> kk
<oneifreak> xtat: figured.
<oneifreak> xtat: works perfectly, even with user pictures.
<gholen> how du i play .avi and mpeg files
<xtat> cool, ima try it on mata
<Br34ch> Get the codecs, players . . . try giving them a download from Synaptic, gholen
<gholen> yes, I've tryed that, but where du i find the codecs, i dont know ware to look
<Br34ch> Synanptic..
<farruinn> gholen: probably have to have universe, maybe multiverse enabled
<cardador> gholen: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#codecs
<gholen> okey
<duzchip> Any way to install shadowed passwords with apt-get?s
<duzchip> cause when i type 'groupadd lfs' i get "unable to open shadow group fole"
<duzchip> "unable to open shadow group file" even
<mcphail> duzchip: run dpkg-reconfigure -a (check the syntax - I'm not sure about this)
<mcphail> duzchip: actually, the -a is a little too non-specific...
<yyc747> where can I download a beta of hoary?
<zenrox> yyc747,  no betas i know of
<farruinn> just upgrade with apt or synaptic
<zenrox> and i am using hoary
<zenrox> i just upgraded from warty
<jdub> yyc747: pre-beta at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<zenrox> or that
<zenrox> wow its quiet
<zenrox> we fixed all the problums
<farruinn> lol, that'd be the day!
<zenrox> really
<zenrox> hehehe
<godsmoke> heh
<farruinn> it is quiet though
<godsmoke> so anyway :)
<godsmoke> want to help me spec out a new workstation? ;)
<zenrox> must be the calm befor the storm
<godsmoke> I speced out my new media server today
<zenrox> lets take this convo to #ubuntuforums
<zenrox> bit off topic for here
<godsmoke> it's not interrupting anything, but ok
<farruinn> I do have a problem actually - changing settings such as gnome theme and desktop background aren't taking effect until next login
<farruinn> this is warty, so I don't know what's up
<ideafix> whats the metafisic sence of the 3 us in ubuntu ?
<ideafix> warty means war thank you right ?
<Scognito> so warty means WAR Thank You?
<Scognito> :)
<ideafix> isnt it ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> of course not
<bob2> it's short for "warty warthog", the codename of the first release
<ideafix> its plain to see
<bob2> it was a joke about how the first release would be warty, but usable
<bob2> tho of course it turned out to be bloody awesome anyway
<farruinn> hoary is going to be even more so - I can hardly wait!
<ideafix> "warty warthog" the word war comes too times
<Scognito> bob2, what mean warty and warthog ?
<ideafix> mabey you can fit anothe war the next release
<Scognito> howary
<bob2> ideafix: can you please stop trolling?
<bob2> or joking
<bob2> or whatever that's supposed to be
<bob2> Scognito: a warthog is like a wild pig
<ideafix> i didnt come up with the name !
<Sav> is it safe to add debian source.list to ubuntu ?
<Scognito> bob2 ok tnx, and "warty"?
<bob2> Sav: no
<Scognito> Sav, no
<Sav> bob2 ok =)
<ideafix> wild pig ... humm sound just like the thing to have in ones box :-)
<bob2> Scognito: covered in warts, that should be in a dictionary
<PotajiTo> wenas
<Scognito> bob2, add to topic:  "it NOT safe to add debian source.list to ubuntu" :)
<bob2> hah
<Scognito> it's a very FAQ
<farruinn> may want to rephrase it to "...debian repositories to sources.list"
<stackpopper> hi
<stackpopper> ubuntu ppc will work fine on 64bit G5's?
<farruinn> should, but I've heard of problems with G5 iMacs
<stackpopper> really?
<bob2> it should work ok
<stackpopper> Is there plan for ppc64 release?
<bob2> but ubuntu ppc is 32-bit only atm
<ideafix> how many ppl do you think are using unbuntu right now ?
<stackpopper> I am curious. Does the installer include a partition resizer for ppc version?
<farruinn> not a resizer
<stackpopper> so its a case of remove OSX, resize disk, install OSX, boot install disk and install it in the remaining space?
<farruinn> I would prepend that with backup data :D
<stackpopper> :P
<stackpopper> I wonder how fast it is on the imac G5's
<farruinn> I don't know if anyone's gotten it to work on those
<stackpopper> What's the problem?
<ideafix> whats the best linux to scan for windows virus ?
<ideafix> whats the best linux anti-virus to scan for windows virus ?
<farruinn> I don't know the specifics, but I don't believe the iMac was able to boot the disc
<farruinn> kernel panics
<stackpopper> that sucks somewhat.
<limaunion> ideafix: clamav probably
<stackpopper> Is anyone working on a native ppc64 release?
<ideafix> whats up with metacity bug ?
<axu_> hi folks
<Sav> Anyone know why im getting "modprobe: FATAL error: pciehp and shpchp and some other" during startup
<LinuxJones> Sav, you can ignore it
<stackpopper> module does not exist
<axu_> can anyone with firefox 0.9.3 installed try to surf http://www.ebay.com or .de ? my mozilla crashes on them
<Sav> LinuxJones: cant i make it go away then? just annoing =)
<pvh> Is there some way to search out unused libraries/applications in Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Sav, yeah you can make it go away
<axu_> Sav: have you looked into /etc/modules ? maybe there in there. then just remove them
<LinuxJones> Sav, goto www.ubuntuguide.org it will tell you how
<HrdwrBoB> pvh: what do you mean
<pvh> HrdwrBoB: I think I found a debian command called 'deborphan' that might be along the right lines.
<pvh> HrdwrBoB: Basically, I've experimented with a bunch of packages and now I have the linux equivalent of Windows Bloat.
<axu_> pvh: but only regarding the used diskspace ;)
<Orbo> hi
<Orbo> linux n00b here
<axu_> hi orbo
<Orbo> hi, I've got some questions
<pvh> axu_: Bless this mess?
<Orbo> first off, sudo.  how can i add myself to wheel.  So I guess what I'm really asking is how do I login as root first off
<axu_> hehe
<Orbo> dammit, I always do that
<HrdwrBoB> Orbo: there is no wheel (in warty)
<bob2> pvh: debfoster does that
<Orbo> say the same thing at the beginning and end of every sentence
<HrdwrBoB> Orbo: you can just sudo straight away
<bob2> Orbo: please read the FAQ
<Orbo> righto
<bob2> Orbo: but 'sudo -s' will get you a root shell without playing group games
<Orbo> weird
<Orbo> k thanks
<bob2> Sav: you can add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist if they really bother you\
<Scognito> Sav, add pciehp shpchp at the bottom of  /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Rodo> helooy.. someone
<Scognito> ah ok bob2 has just answered
<proudhon> getting poor tvtime speed when i use nvidia graphics drivers, when i use VESA it works perfect
<proudhon> hi guys :)
<proudhon>  i play acasionally enemy territory, too so i want the keep using the nvidia drivers, anyone here hwo can help me ? thanks.
<Orbo> how do I check my XFree version or if I have XOrg installed
<bob2> Orbo: are you using hoary?
<zenrox> Orbo,  warty or hoary
<Orbo> warty, so no ati support yet right?
<zenrox> xfree
<zenrox> thare is with xfree86
<bob2> er, xfree86 supposrts lots of ati cards
<Orbo> cool
<zenrox> and xorg bamy
<zenrox> maby
<proudhon> noone ?
<Orbo> zenrox, how would I check which version of XFree I have?
<bob2> dpkg -l xserver-xfree86 | tail -n1
<oneifreak> Orbo, or: X -version
<axu_> bye
<limaunion> any idea why do i get 'truss: cannot open /proc/2437/mem: No such file or directory' when doing truss -p xxx ?
<limaunion> sorry, wrong forum ;)
<pvh> bob2: I ended up using deborphan, which seems related.
<Gmike> anyone succeeded installing XFCE4.2 in Ubuntu?
<Orbo> rpm: To install rpm packages on Debian systems, use alien. See README.Debian.
<Orbo> error: cannot open Packages index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)error: cannot open Packages database in /var/lib/rpm
<Orbo> what does this mean?
<Gmike> man alien
<Gmike> ubuntu uses debs not rpms, that's what alien is for
<Orbo> ahh...so alien --to-deb?
<im_ka> hi
<Gwildor> hi
<im_ka> i have a bittorrent question
<Gwildor> aaask away
<im_ka> if i create some torrents, put them on my website, they'll be available right? or what's this tracker thing?
<im_ka> if i create some torrents, put them on my website, they'll be available right? or what's this tracker thing?
<bob2> try #bittorrent
<im_ka> bob2 thanks
<Orbo> <ati_driver>.deb: read manifest failed: Success
<Orbo> this means....?
<im_ka> are bit torrent trackers simply websites that provide .torrent files?
<bob2> Orbo: what are you doing?
<Orbo> trying to install a 9800pro driver
<bob2> it's best to avoid random rpms
<bob2> and random debs
<neighborlee> sigh...why does removing 'firefox' want to remove 'ubuntu-desktop' ???LOL
<neighborlee> bb
<bob2> read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Orbo> k
<bob2> neighborlee: er, because ubuntu-desktop defines the standard set of ubuntu desktop applications
<bob2> which includes firefox
<neighborlee> bob2, so I take it this is a bad idea
<farruinn> not really, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<bob2> it doesn't really matter
<neighborlee> bob2, reason i'm removing it is because the firefox shipped is buggy as heck
<farruinn> just depends on a bunch of things but doesn't provide any apps
<neighborlee> good then its gone lol
<bob2> just that when you upgrade to hoary you may not get new things installed
<neighborlee> cause I now have firefox1.0 ;-)
<bob2> neighborlee: er, so was the 1.0pr1 which was available when waryt released
<neighborlee> bob2, came with 0.93
<neighborlee> bob2, i'm happy to file bug report assuming not already done..it just stalls on browsing
<bob2> yes, I know
<neighborlee> ic
<K-Rich> metacity problem? what metacity problem? where do i go to look at bugs?
<bob2> waryt originally had 1.0pr1, but it was reverted to 0.9.3 because 1.0 was too buggy
<neighborlee> LOL
<bob2> K-Rich: maybe on the bug tracking system?
<bob2> K-Rich: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Orbo> bob2: that tutorial asks me to cat /proc/pci
<K-Rich> no shi... errrr thatnks, what i meant was the url :P
<Orbo> but there is no pci in /proc
<nictuku> will hoary feature freenx?
<Gwildor> bob2: i just want a BASE install, then install xfree and flux & stuff, for a 333 128mb ram, but um, it seems to install X, i need to install ubuntu-desktop, and that is a bunch of stuff i dont want
<bob2> Gwildor: no, you don't need to install ubuntu-desktop to get X
<K-Rich> Orbo: /proc/bus/pci/
<Orbo> thanks
<Gwildor> bob2: well, i tried apt-get install x-window-system-core, that called for ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> Orbo: if you know you have an ATI card, ignore that bit
<Orbo> right
<bob2> Gwildor: it doesn't Depend on it here
<Gwildor> bob2: hmmm, well, i will try again in a bit,......x-window-system-core is the package i want correct?
<bob2> Gwildor: yes
<Gwildor> bob2: jsut in case i run into the same problem, is there a workaround?
<bob2> for what?
<bob2> breaking dependencies?
<bob2> no
<K-Rich> bob2: sure there is... don't update :P
<hams> when i try the hoary-install-amd64 image, it freezes after selecting my location (United States), any ideas?
<bob2> hams: ask on the user list or file a bug
<hams> i kinda want to install it now...
<mdz> trey3: I'm glad to see that feature going in as well :-)
<hams> i tried linux noapic nolapic as well, but same result
<hams> bob2: any chance warty would work better or is the installer unchanged?
<bob2> it would be good to know if it works
<hams> what's the fastest site to get warty from?
<nevyn> hams: never underestimate the bandwidth of a 747 full of cd's
<Phineas> So I installed xampp for my desktop test machine, but the php doesn't seem to be working... anyone have any experience with it on Ubuntu?
<hams> nevyn: doh....
<Phineas> It says php is activated, but when I try and open a php file in Firefox, it tries to save the file.
<Sav> where do i find skins to xmms? and where do i add them?
<unsurreal> hey, whats the best way to install kde 3.3 from a fresh install of warty
<Phineas> apt-get
<unsurreal> apt-get -t universe install kde
<unsurreal> yea
<Phineas> you'll have to add universe to the repositories but that's the best way
<soulsyphon> apt-get rocks =)
<soulsyphon> today ive discovered the wonders of apt-get
<Phineas> heh
<unsurreal> here let me show u what im having troubls with
<unsurreal> shit cant even
<unsurreal> kde menu has nothing in it
<unsurreal> kde panel has nothing in it
<unsurreal> nothing is associated with anything in kde
<unsurreal> kappfinder failed to do shit
<Phineas> Have you checked the forums?
<unsurreal> nope
<unsurreal> came here first
<Phineas> I don't have any experience installing kde for ubuntu, so I'd rec the forums
<farruinn> I'd like to print an evolution calendar in "work week" view but it only wants to do "week"
<farruinn> anyone know how to change this?
<usual> I've noticed so many revisions of kernel 2.6.10 in hoary lately, what is the deal with that? what changes are being made that it has to update so frequently?
<farruinn> you don't *have* to update you know
<unsurreal> what the ubuntu team thinks and is testing would make a good binary kernel for everyone
<farruinn> could just update at the end of every week or something
<jdub> usual: see the changelog :)
<jdub> usual: we tend to do very quick bugfix cycles
<usual> jdub, where would I find that
<miguel_> hi there friends
<jdub> usual: /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog*
<usual> jdub, I noticed, but that package specificly seems to have alot of attention lately :)
<usual> jdub thanks
<miguel_> can someone tell me if ubuntu warthy comes with fglrx latest drivers from nvidia?
<StolenShoeBox> is it easy to use an ipod with linux? Seeing as theres no itunes.
<jdub> miguel_: estou procurando minhas calcas!
<usual> gtkpod i think
<HrdwrBoB> miguel_: the latest drivers are in hoary, however warty has older fglrx drivers
<jdub> miguel_: warty doesn't, but has best-effort supported versions
<miguel_> can I update them manually?
<usual> StolenShoeBox, http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/
<farruinn> gtkpod is in universe
<unsurreal> since when did nvidia release fglrx?
<StolenShoeBox> usual, thx
<usual> np
<miguel_> i forgot to mencion, im searchin to upgrade to latest ati drivers for x86_64 arch
<unsurreal> they sound good , but i havnt tried em yet
<miguel_> i tried them in gentoo they seem stable, but are a bit slow...
<usual> jdub, whoa...I just did a dist upgrade and everything was cool, I opened nautilus browser to home and double clicked on a folder and x crashed haha
<unsurreal> lol
<miguel_> it seems i cannot find anything about setting up my pc as a router in ubuntu wiki
<miguel_> but i know how to do it in other distros, just need to find out how can i build up modules in ubuntu...
<usual> oooo
<usual> ubuntu update manager
<usual> thats new
<LinuxJones> miguel_, you might be better off with something like Shorewall ?
<miguel_> i dont know whats that :p i installed ubuntu 3 hours ago...
<vitaminmoo> 'ello
<miguel_> hmmm found some info on synaptic hehehe tks
<LinuxJones> miguel_, it is a distribution designed for firewall/routing
<miguel_> gonna try that out, i just want to share my internet connection with other win2k box
<LinuxJones> miguel_, ahh that's only like 2 or 3 lines in Iptables and a few tweaks
<LinuxJones> time for bed night everybody
<miguel_> but i dont have iptables module compiled
<Sav> ANyonw know how to get a "Dell true mobile 1400 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card" working?
<miguel_> i downloaded it from synaptic but i try modprobe iptables and it doesn find the module
<usual> how new is the ubuntu update manager?
<usual> i never noticed it until today'
<StolenShoeBox> Can someone tell em how to format a floppy
<StolenShoeBox> me*
<grepper> bah, can't get the bootsplash working
<grepper> at least I got a nice looking grub splash going
<grepper> it almost looks like it is having probs with vga=791 , but I can boot with a framebuffer and no bootsplash fine
<farruinn> StolenShoeBox: tried Applications>System Tools>Floppy Formatter ?
<StolenShoeBox> farruinn, no lol but thx =)
<farruinn> :)
<moquist> for anybody who happened to notice my SATA comments yesterday, I figured out the problem.  Two identical DOA Hitachi disks.
<miguel_> how do i configure my 2nd network card? it does not appear under Network device in network tools
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<miguel_> but ifconfig -a shows me 2 eth devices
<vitaminmoo> bleh, hello again
<Phineas> howdy
<vitaminmoo> ubuntu is planning on switching to Xorg, yes?
<daniels> vitaminmoo: already have in our development branch
<vitaminmoo> daniels: Very nice
<vitaminmoo> Just got ubuntu installed, and I've got to admit, I'm pretty impressed
<K-Rich> weeeeeeeeeeeee do it again
<melazyboy2> Does anyone know if when hoary goes stable ubuntu will have package selection?
<jdub> define what you mean by package selection?
<sensebend> package selection?
<melazyboy2> package selection (n) - the ability to select packages to be installed, or to deselct those which are scheduled for install.
<jdub> no
<bur[n] er> are there i686 optimized ubuntu debs?
<melazyboy2> bur[n] er: Yes apt-cache search i686
<bur[n] er> this is the one thing arch linux has that seems like it could be easily done with apt
<jdub> bur[n] er: ubuntu is built with 486 instructions, tuned for 686
<jdub> bur[n] er: there is no point rebuilding everything for compiler cpu optimisations like that; sane software will choose cpu-specific optimisations at runtime
<crypticreign> damnit, no one responded to my cd burning issue on ubuntuforums :/
<crypticreign> need to burn audio cd's before big trip wed
<bur[n] er> oh?
<bur[n] er> i didn't know ;)
<bur[n] er> so running arch might not be a performance boost?
<crypticreign> no
<crypticreign> ive done distros form source for quite a while
<crypticreign> unless you have a specific need, there's no point
<bur[n] er> just curious... i used gentoo at one point, didn't notice a performance increase and just went to debian
<crypticreign> bur[n] er: they can be fun and a great way to lurn linux.. certainly some of the more bare bones ones like Lunar
<jdub> bur[n] er: it's all a sick fantasy spewed forth by people who have more time than sense.
<Guardiann> good evening guys
<kakalto> good afternoon.
<Guardiann> :)
<bur[n] er> jdub: kinda what i was thinking ;)
<kakalto> does anyone know if the S3 "Trio64" is supported by warty?
<daniels> yes
<usual> is beagle going to be added to ubuntu or does it have to enter debian first
<kakalto> what entries does the XF86 config file have to have to be able to play avi
<kakalto> *avi's
<kakalto> I get audio, but no visuals, and I have definately installed the codec pack
<kakalto> I just changed my XF86 Config file to remove my multi-monitor settings, but...
<Djm> anyone free to help install problems?
<kakalto> that was easy
<kakalto> I had to reboot :P
<Djm> what are mount options?
<Phineas> Djm, type "man mount" in the terminal
<kakalto> the man pages are great
<kakalto> if you have trouble with women, try "man women" in the terminal
<Djm> nah, im completely new to this and dont have a clue :P
<kakalto> that's the point
<Djm> No Root file system is defined
<grepper> ah, I think I know what I might have done
<Djm> during install
<kakalto> well, that kinda points it out
<Djm> i know what it wants
<pvh> Is anyone here running Hoary?
<jesuel> mmmm pizza
<Djm> so confused though
<Djm> >>kolya durham uni eh :)
<Djm> might be going there next year
<bradb> http://paste.husk.org/2491 and http://paste.husk.org/2492: Why isn't apt-get dist-upgrade willing to remove libpt-1.6.3 but apt-get install is? Is it because a dist-upgrade is only willing to suggest removing packages when those packages aren't depended on by anything?
<Djm> "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) . Check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for the details"
<Djm> help?
<Djm> this is a base system installation error
<Djm> and i clearly have no idea what im doing
<randabis> anyone have some experience with nfs?
<randabis> I keep getting invalid argument errors during my exportfs -a
<vitaminmoo> Unfortunately
<crypticreign> is there a diskwriter plugin for bmp?
<randabis> any ideas? invalid argument on all my exports and permission denied on the clients when they try to mount
<vitaminmoo> Are you sure about the syntax you're using in exports?
<randabis> This "might" have to do with running hoary, not sure
<randabis> can you look at it for me? I'll post it in pastebin
<pvh> Why doesn't audio preview work in Nautilus?
<vitaminmoo> If you like, no guarantees regarding my worth, though
<randabis> http://www.pastebin.com/233127
<vitaminmoo> Looks sane to me
<randabis> I know...that's why I don't understand why I'm getting errors
<randabis> is there a specific port it uses?
<randabis> maybe I need to open it
<zenrox> randabis,  are you running a firewall on your pc
<zenrox> any one of them
<randabis> no firewall on any
<zenrox> hmm
<randabis> for the most part they are default hoary installs
<zenrox> then thats not your prob
<vitaminmoo> nfs is very sensitive to network conditions, but unless you're doing something strange...
<randabis> I have a hardware firewall in the router
<vitaminmoo> is the router between your PCs?
<zenrox> randabis,  that wont stop it on a local network
<zenrox> i share smbfs no prob
<randabis> the router is shared between all of us...that's how we're linked
<zenrox> i want to try for nfs
<zenrox> ya the router has a 4 port hub
<vitaminmoo> randabis: If there is a firewall between you, you'll need to poke holes in it
<zenrox> just like mine
<crypticreign> how can i change the huge fonts in k3b?  the only kde program i have inst alled is k3b and all its deps
<linux-rulz> how easy is it to get samba working with ubuntu? anyone have a guide?
<zenrox> www.ubuntuguide.org
<randabis> zenrox yes normally it works...I've been sharing a folder between my laptop and this box for a while, now nothing is working
<xalphas> yep nice guide there for samba
<randabis> so what port does nfs use?
<zenrox> so it ant your router then
<xalphas> i just set my samba perfectly today
<randabis> I know the local network is running correctly. I'm able to ping everyone
<vitaminmoo> Pinging does not connect to ports, though
<randabis> I know
<xalphas> randabis are you sure you set your smb.conf truely
<randabis> xalphas I'm not using samba
<randabis> I'm using nfs
<defendguin> [OWL] Cleaver, ask your ubuntu questions here
<xalphas> sorry i thought you were asking the samba question
<xalphas> for Linux-rulz http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<moquist> anybody here have a working Radeon in Ubuntu?
<moquist> I'm trying to follow the directions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, but I'm having no joy here.
<jpedrosa> not with 3d, but I got 2 monitors working fine with 2d. not helpful, huh? :-)
<moquist> ATM, the problem is that when I run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', no xorg.conf or XF86Config file is written.
<pvh> Does upgrading to Hoary break my XFree86Config-4?
<linux-rulz> alright, thx, im reading it now...ill be back if i have any problems...and probably if i dont ;)
<moquist> and /etc/init.d/gdm start/restart does *nothing*.
<vitaminmoo> Hmm. Is mplayer really not available in any of the repos?
<randabis> grr
<xalphas> no it is available one of the repos
<randabis> this is really annoying
<pvh> moquist: Oh!
<pvh> moquist: I know that problem.
<pvh> moquist: You need to run dexconf at the end.
<moquist> vitaminmoo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9850
<crypticreign> trey3: k3b burns my cd's just fine.. so much for a gtk2 only desktop :/
<pvh> moquist: Reconfiguring just changes the database values.
<pvh> moquist: Dexconf writes them out.
<moquist> pvh: k...
<vitaminmoo> moquist: Why thank you
<pvh> moquist: If you look at the top of the file, it explains that.
<xalphas> you have to add deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./ to your repos for ix86 mplayer
<pvh> moquist: By file, I mean your XF86Config
<moquist> pvh: huh.  well look at that pretty /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... :)
<moquist> pvh: I'm running Hoary, so I get xorg.conf
* pvh grins.
<pvh> moquist: I'm just updating right now.
<pvh> moquist: But yes, I went through the same process.
<moquist> /etc/init.d/gdm {re}start still does nothing... grr.
<moquist> and when I run Xorg directly, of course no apps/wm/gnome happen(s).
<pvh> moquist: That's not a good sign.
<moquist> and I even have 'gnome-session' in my .xinitrc...
<pvh> moquist: Try startx.
<moquist> pvh: apparently no startx with Xorg.  ??
<pvh> moquist: Odd.
<[OWL] Cleaver> hey guys... i followed the faq's on nvidia by the word and i still cant get my xserver to start with nvidia options, any sugestions?
<moquist> pvh: the only executable-looking file that I get with Xorg is "Xorg" - at least judging by what I see in 'dpkg -L xserver-xorg | less'
<moquist> maybe I should look in xserver-xorg-common.
<[OWL] Cleaver> hmmmm nvm
<Djm> stupid install question to you lot..but which kernel?
<moquist> or xorg-common; whatever.
<pvh> moquist: Was it in there?
<moquist> Djm: default, to start with.  at least, that's what I do.
<moquist> pvh: nope.
<Djm> which ones that :/
<randabis> now I keep getting setup errors with my router virtual server app :/ friggin' belkin
<moquist> Xorg on my Gentoo box comes with startx...
<pvh> moquist: Maybe some other hoar will jump in with some advice.
<moquist> Djm: the one you don't specify.  :)
<Djm> buts its asking me :)
<Djm> ive got a choice of 4
<linux-rulz> your_system_username = "your network username"   For that part of setting up Samba, would I put that as ryan = "ryan"
<linux-rulz> ?
<pvh> Djm: At boot-time?
<Djm> install
<Djm> first linux install ever
<[OWL] Cleaver> hmmm i sorted the issue
<[OWL] Cleaver> thanks anyway guys
<pvh> [OWL] Cleaver: Congrats. Good luck.
<[OWL] Cleaver> ubunbtu rules
<crypticreign> yeah
<moquist> Djm: uh, it never asks me.  How did you get to that point?  :)
<pvh> Djm: Sorry, not my area of expertise.
<moquist> Djm: I assume you have a Warty install Cd, yes?
<crypticreign> ubuntu is fantastic (im a linux on desktop user since 1997)
<Djm> yup
<moquist> Djm: x86?
<Djm> yup
<Djm> :)
<Djm> i tried installng to fat32, gave me loads of errors, sorted that out
<Djm> installed the base files
<Djm> now this screen
<xalphas> yes linux-rulz
<moquist> Djm: uh... can you describe where you are in the installation process?  have you already specified a disk, done the partitioning, etc?
<linux-rulz> thank you xalphas
<moquist> Djm: oh, you're ahead of me.  keep typing.  :)
<Djm> ah
<Djm> lol
<Djm> cheers anyway
* moquist glares at his Xless monitor.
<xalphas> for the other user
<[OWL] Cleaver> hmmmmm i got another problem tough
<xalphas> you have to create an account linux-rulz
<moquist> Djm: have you already rebooted?
<[OWL] Cleaver> in desktop, my 1024x768 is stuck at 60 mhz
<Djm> it gives me the choice of linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386, linux-image2.6-386 Or linux-386....
<[OWL] Cleaver> any way to get it up?
<Djm> not yet
<Cyborg_3K> hello
<moquist> Djm: oh - I meant that you were answering my question before I asked it; not that I had no idea how to help (which might also be true).
<moquist> Djm: which kernels is it offering to you?
<Djm> the ones up one line ^^^
<xalphas> from Computer -> System Configuration -> Users and Groups
<Cyborg_3K> i need help with ubuntu live cd for a presentation at school: i will present ubuntu linux to the students at my university
<Cyborg_3K> can anyone help me please?
<moquist> Djm: sorry; I didn't see your post.
<Djm> >>moquist np
<linux-rulz> what do u mean create an account, is that where i did sudo smbpasswd -a ryan?
<moquist> Djm: I have no idea why it's asking at all, but I'd pick linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 if I were you.
<Djm> done :)
<Djm> cheers
<Djm> it might be asking me that because i had to go back to installation menu
<Djm> after the errors
<xalphas> it is for the other samba user.. if you are going to use security=user
<K-Rich> Cyborg_3K: i don't understand what you eed help with
<Cyborg_3K> I have just one simple question: Has anybody tried booting the latest live cd on a laptop and if so, is dual view (clone view) enabled so that the same picture shows on the monitor as well as on a tv at the same time
<K-Rich> need
<Djm> I want to install XP later on another partition, shall i use the GRUB boot loader?
<moquist> Djm: I would.
<Djm> thanks
<moquist> np
<moquist> me has no idea if his advice on these matters is any good ;)
<xalphas> Great Howto For You #DJM http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/
<K-Rich> Cyborg_3K: twinview is not enabled on the live CD by default... and as for it working on a laptop, you may need to go to more boot options > frame buffer for it to work
<Djm> brilliant :)
<Djm> grub boot loader failed
<Djm> great
<Djm> Unable to install GRUB in (hd0) This is a fatal error
<Djm> I bet it is
<Djm> :s
<Cyborg_3K> K-Rich, i got close to get it to work on my pc, but the image on my tv was blurred and i only got a partial image but it was working... in a way... it just wasn't the right refresh rate...
<moquist> Djm: are you installing to a regular EIDE disk, a scsi disk, or something else crazy?
<linux-rulz> xalphas: by creating an account, do u mean that i have to create a user on my computer named security? (in lame man's terms please ;) :P )
<Djm> a crazy manky one..
<Djm> other than its normal
<K-Rich> Cyborg_3K: i use a TV as a second monitor myself, but i have Ubuntu installed
<Djm> im only installed linux because when i put the XP cd in, the laptop shuts off after exactly 30 seconds every single time
<Djm> installing*
<Djm> but its nice to get to know it anyway
<Cyborg_3K> K-Rich: oh well.. i guess i can always install it from the live cd... can i?
<Djm> even if i do need a new HD
<moquist> ah-ha!  GDM isn't even on my system.
<K-Rich> Cyborg_3K: on that i have no idea :/
<K-Rich> Cyborg_3K: never tried heh
<Djm> thanks for the help moquist
<moquist> Djm: np
<Djm> going to try this again in the morning
<moquist> Djm: good luck.
<Djm> too tired
<Djm> cheers
<Cyborg_3K> K-Rich: ok well thanks anyway :)
<Djm> cya
<moquist> Djm: getting a better drive might double your XP uptime
<Djm> hmm
<moquist> Djm: but it will expand your Ubuntu installability and uptime almost infinitely  ;)
<Djm> thats why its strange
* moquist is kidding
<Djm> XP funs fine, it just wont install
<Djm> reinstall i should say
<Djm> runs*
<Djm> i think a new HD is needed definitely
<moquist> Djm: oh, I understand.  You can't install XP either.
<Djm> checked the memory earlier
<moquist> Djm: sounds like a new HDD is the way to go
<Djm> yup
<Djm> wierdest problem ive ever encountered
<Djm> just turning off like someones pulled the plug
<moquist> Djm: true HW problems tend to be really weird.
<Djm> after exactly 30 seconds every single time
<Djm> ah well
<Djm> ty
<Djm> cya
<moquist> bye
<moquist> pvh: I installed GDM and at least that's working now.
<seven_in_love> hi
<seven_in_love> co ai nguoi viet noi chuyen voi toi
<Bigglez> Installed Ubu 1st time today. Funny problems, Gnome crashed, but I think I will be patient.
<Bigglez> Real irk: Install shows all drives for partitioning etc. When finally in Gnome, shows only one HDD - why no others?
<grepper> Bigglez: /sbin/fdisk -l will show other partitions/disks to you.  If you want to use them you need to mount them
<Bigglez> grepper - cool. I think that Ubu should do that auto - esp after install. no?
<grepper> well, this way you get to choose your mount points etc - where is the installer going to mount them ?
<grepper> I would find a knoppix style of /mnt/hdb2 /mnt/hdb3 annoying
<Bigglez> It could make points in /mnt called hdb hdc etc. I compare this to My Computer in Windoze...
<Bigglez> At least the drives would show up. Think of a total newb!
<snowblink> SUSE create /windows/C, D, etc.
<grepper> who didn't read the install guide ?  :P
<snowblink> easier to remove lines from fstab than add
<Bigglez> Hey - sue me! One hdd crashing and time running out...
<grepper> snowblink: I thought suse used /data1 /data2 etc
<Bigglez> Also - Gnome shows a "floppy drive" but I don't have one. Is that an fstab thang?
<snowblink> grepper: maybe it has been updated. Last SUSE I used was 8.2
<randabis> well guys, my ports are open, but I still cannot get nfs working
<randabis> I keep getting invalid argument when I do exportfs -a or /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<Bigglez> Sheesh - NFS. I got it working once on Fedora. I still have nightmares!
<randabis> it's not hard to set up at all...and it usually DOES work...I don't know what's wrong
<Bigglez> Hey, anyone know how to resize a window in Gnome using Alt + RMB -- like in KDE?
<K-Rich> Bigglez: alt+mmb
<Bigglez> randabis - sorry I can't really help you. Maybe you need to update some stuff?
<Bigglez> K-Rich - serious!? I will try it as soon as I can! Thanx! (Am in Fedora KDE at the mo)
<K-Rich> Bigglez: alt-lmb to move as well
<randabis> running hoary, did an apt-get update and dist-upgrade less than an hour ago
<randabis> on all three boxes trying to share
<Bigglez> K-Rich - I don't think of my MMB because of the wheel - makes it hard to press.
<Bigglez> On the Gnome front: Is there a way to setup shortcut keys like Win + F = Firefox ?
<K-Rich> Bigglez: i'd be lost without it
<jdub> Bigglez: it is with a bit of gconf action; there's no ui for it yet
<Bigglez> jdub - ok, made a note. Thanks.
<randabis> :(
<K-Rich> jdub: actually gconf-editor can do it
<Bigglez> In KDE I am used to making little scripts for the context menu (like send to email or unzip etc). Gnome?
<jdub> K-Rich: that's modifying gconf, not what i would call a reasonable ui
<K-Rich> Bigglez: you can make nautilus scripts yes
<Bigglez> randabis - sorry I can't help ya! Networking is a mystery to me!
<K-Rich> jdub: better than nothing though
<Iceman3301> Anyone know how to make the backlit keyboard on a PowerBook Aluminum work in Ubuntu?  PBBUTTINSD is loaded and everything works except the backlit keyboard...
<jdub> K-Rich: thus "gconf action" above
<grepper> snowblink: yes, it is /data*  .  In anycase I find it annoying :)
<Bigglez> Is there any way to get a gui kinda listing of all your devices and drives?
<snowblink> grepper: good thing you're using ubuntu then!
<vitaminmoo> Bigglez: computer->system configuration->device manager
<whiprush>  man ... just 2 lousy packages away from beagle love.
<grepper> heh
<Bigglez> vitaminmoo - tah. I dunno why I couldn't find it.
<vitaminmoo> Bigglez: np :)
<grepper> actually I'm not :P
<Bigglez> Anyone here do Blender?
<Iceman3301> how can I determine what kernel modules are loaded?
<Bigglez> /sbin/lsmod?
<Bigglez> Bigglez scratches note to self "nautilus scripts"...
<K-Rich> Bigglez: i do Blender have for years
<Iceman3301> thanks
<Bigglez> great! I'm new (about 1 year) - lovely app that!
<K-Rich> Bigglez: i'm an op in #blenderchat
<cg0def> does anyone know if gentoo has more packages in their db than debian?
<Bigglez> K-Rich - this is about the 3rd time in my internet life that I have used IRC. It's pretty wooly to me!
<HrdwrBoB> cg0def:  don't beleive so but I'm not sure it's overly important
<Bigglez> Is #blenderchat on freenode.net?
<K-Rich> Bigglez: ahhh i'm an addict myself :)
<cg0def> HrdwrBoB: I was arguing with some guy
<HrdwrBoB> cg0def: don't argue with gentoo users :)
<cg0def> HrdwrBoB: I know that gentoo list every version of every package they have and that's how they get their 100,000
<Bigglez> I might be getting ADSL and then I will have more time to chat
<cg0def> plus gentoo has horrible gnome app support compared to their kde
<cg0def> and I never use kde
<cg0def> HrdwrBoB: but yeah you're right about never arguing with gentoo users
<euphemism> DSL doesn't give you more time.
<euphemism> it seems to me DSL steals my time.  :o)
<K-Rich> Bigglez: you'll never want to go back to dialup lol.... i tried once.... eww
<cg0def> K-Rich: there is nothing wrong with dial up but only when you are on the road or you have no other choise ...
<K-Rich> cg0def: just the difference after getting used to DSL is frightning :)
<cg0def> K-Rich: yeah I know :)
<K-Rich> cable is faster still where i am though
<Bigglez> ciao
<cg0def> that's exactly why I have cable:) plus it costs about the same
<cg0def> at least here it does
<K-Rich> about the same here only there is no cable where i live (to my house, there is no electricity either, i use solar) just phones and dsl
<cg0def> K-Rich: are you serious, solar? how is that?
<cg0def> K-Rich: other than dirt cheap :)
<zenrox> K-Rich,  its amasing that dsl can reach you
<cg0def> zenrox: I don't think he lives in the US so that's not that amazing
<zenrox> dont matter dsl in any country as a limet from switching office to the customer
<zenrox> eather km or miles
<guest> hi, I need a debian unstable listed package, gimp-gap ... but 'universe' has not got it. What next?
<calc> zenrox: its about 5km right?
<vitaminmoo> It's 18000 feet of wire, generally
<vitaminmoo> Regarding DSL
<crimsun> guest: it's in 'hoary/universe'
<HrdwrBoB> hoary is unstable ubuntu
<zenrox> calc, dont ask me in miles its like 10,000 feet
<cg0def> zenrox: yeah I know there is limitations to how far dsl goes but I think he ment to say that they chose not so use regular power and then cable is really not everywhere
<guest> crimsun: how do I find this info myself?
<calc> zenrox: ah i thought it was closer to 15,000 feet which is roughly 5km
<crimsun> guest: have hoary in your sources.list, and apt-cache policy gimp-gap
<zenrox> calc that the extreem edge at that distance its hard to maintain a stable connect
<calc> yea
<guest> crimsun: isn't hoary next version of warty...?] #
<zenrox> vz here has said 10,000 is max
<cg0def> hoary is
<crimsun> guest: < HrdwrBoB> hoary is unstable ubuntu  [it's the next version of ubuntu] 
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> and if you wnat to try it out and deal with minor anoices
<HrdwrBoB> guest: warty is stable, hoary is currently unstable, in april, hoary will be stable and warty will be old
<zenrox> go for it
<flamesrock> hi guys, I'm getting an error when trying to install ubuntu
<flamesrock> it says that it couldn't retrieve bsdutils
<flamesrock> I've tried 4 times, on three different cd's (two from mail, and one burnt of hoary-release)
<flamesrock> any ideas?
<guest> HrdwrBoB: so hoary is not really another name for a mirror of debian-unstable.
<HrdwrBoB> guest: no
<cg0def> flamesrock: hoarty is unstable and you shouldn't use it to install yet
<cg0def> flamesrock: it might not work
<HrdwrBoB> guest: if you change your /etc/apt/sources.list lines to point to hoary
<flamesrock> I've tried with 4.10 3 times, same error
<flamesrock> I've also successfully installed hoary on a p4 (which I'm typing on right now)
<cg0def> flamesrock: that's weird I have never seen that
<cg0def> flamesrock: check if the pkg is on the disk
<HrdwrBoB> flamesrock: what machine
<snowblink> flamesrock: had similar problem
<flamesrock> its an amd duron
<flamesrock> my server
<snowblink> flamesrock: 5 or 6 Ubuntu coaster CDs
<pvh> After upgrading to Hoary, I still have xfree-server installed, and it is prompting me to update... What gives?
<cg0def> anybody know if there's any considerable difference between a binary optimized for 386 and athlon-xp when you run them on an athlon xp?
<pvh> Er, 'xserver-xfree86' is still installed.
<guest> HrdwrBoB: ok apt.souces pointing to '.... hoary universe' . Now do I update package database?
<flamesrock> actually, these are officials cds
<flamesrock> like I said, they work on other machines..
<HrdwrBoB> guest: apt-get update
<sensebend> cg0def, a normal user wouldn't notice it
<cg0def> what's a normal user?
<sensebend> the difference isn't signifigant for all practical purposes
<Necrosan> What's the best method to burn an audio cd in ubuntu?
<guest> HrdwrBoB: update done... but whats that mentioned by crimsun about 'apt-cache policy gimp-gap'
<cg0def> sensebend: well what about stuff like mplayer and xmms that can used 3dnow and other optimizations that were not available for 386/
<sensebend> USE flags?
<sensebend> most desktop users don't care, personally I use apt-build :)
<guest> are all software in hoary neccesarily unstable?#
<sensebend> guest, hoary is reasonably stable for a bleeding edge distro
<cg0def> sensebend: how would you use USE flags in debian?
<sensebend> I don't, and I don't know that you can
<sensebend> I doubt you can
<K-Rich> cg0def: sorry was making coffee.... works great unless it's overcast
<sensebend> I do however make optimzed packages
<guest> so if gimp-gap fails with gimp version dependencies updating gimp is not a bad idea?
<Surphaze> trey3, finally got ndiswrapper up and going
<randabis> maybe this error is hoary related...
<randabis> I still can't get nfs going
<randabis> I keep getting the error "/media/storage/mp3: Invalid Argument" when I do exportfs -ra
<K-Rich> randabis: using nfs-user-server ?
<randabis> kernel-server
<randabis> I get the same error when doing /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<K-Rich> off... i use nfs with warty for my render farm
<randabis> well I've had it working with hoary just fine, but I started getting this error when I added a new export...first the original export would still work, now neither work
<Surphaze> what do I need to do in order to get newer versions of fluxbox, firefox, blender in apt... I added warty universe and I see fluxbox now but only the old version
<randabis> you have to upgrade to hoary to get newer versions
<sri_> hey is there any debs of f-spot?  (the newest version)
<K-Rich> Surphaze: yeah blender is old in warty 2.33a i think, i just move the download from the site to /opt
<Br34ch> I've got a weird problem.. probably a nub problem, but I installed Xfce yesterday . . . and when I go in that session, the things I install no longer appear to be in that session, but always are "findable" in the gnome session.. I'm not used to Linux at all . . . someone please give me a clue here (Xfce, by the way, is set up as the default)
<Surphaze> hey K-Rich :)
<whiprush> sri_: I built one, but it's not exactly a pinnacle of .deb quality (see my blog)
<randabis> can anyone help? I'm about to rip out my hair here
<Br34ch> ;\ lucky for me I have no hair
<K-Rich> lol i've lost enough myself...
<Surphaze> is hoary somewhat stable? I don't want to cause more problems then I fix
<crimsun> Surphaze: it has its oddities, but overall it has been quite smooth
<Br34ch> I'd like to know . . . if there's a resonable solutoin to my problem :] 
<Br34ch> I know I'm doing something very.. nubbish wrong here.. erm . . :'(
<K-Rich> Br34ch: i'm not sure, but i think with xfce you need to add the apps to the menu yourself ...
<Surphaze> crimsun, alright thanks, its not a server or anything so I'll give it a shot.  I assume howto is in the docs somewhere
<sri_> whiprush: heh. as long as it works ;)
<Surphaze> crimsun, only been running ubuntu like 2 days
<crimsun> Surphaze: yes, check the wiki.
<Surphaze> ok thanks
<randabis> this nfs thing being among the oddities :(
<Br34ch> Oh, it well may had been something as simple as that . . . thanks K-Rich
<crimsun> (rather, search the wiki :)
<randabis> it used to work...
<snowblink> randabis: log files shedding any light?
<K-Rich> crimsun: same old change warty to hoary in sources.list right?
<Br34ch> Well, I'm gonna play around and tweak with this stuff a little more. Thanks again.. bbl
<randabis> no, and my exports file appears to be okay
<crimsun> K-Rich: and comment out security, yep
<K-Rich> crimsun: or wait a few weeks for the release lol
<crimsun> K-Rich: well, a few months :)
<K-Rich> weeks months... ha! :)
<K-Rich> right now i'm happy with warty so :)
<K-Rich> well, mostly happy.... be happier if my scanner and modem would work lol
<K-Rich> but my modem i can fix... scanner on the other hand i dunno
<linux-rulz> hi all. i messed up samba so i uninstalled samba and smbfs and removed my /etc/samba/ folder, but now when reinstalling samba it wont come back
<linux-rulz> is there any way to make apt regenerate the folder
<zenrox> easy linux-rulz  do a sudo mkdir /etc/samba
<linux-rulz> will apt automatically fill the folder with all the files i need?
<zenrox> should
<K-Rich> crimsun: you know much about getting a scanner to work ?
<zenrox> K-Rich,  witch scanner
<linux-rulz> nope, wont work, it says samba is broken...is this one of those i shouldnt play around with stuff when i dont know what im doing incidents?
<linux-rulz> :P
<zenrox> linux-rulz,  yep
<linux-rulz> is there any possible way to get those files back...like could someone make a tarball out of them and email the file to me or something, will that work, or do the files when they are unmodified contain info dependant upon your exact computer
<linux-rulz> ?
<zenrox> you might have to reinstall
<K-Rich> zenrox: it's an hp scanjet 3300c ... i know i need libsane-extras but not sure how to get it to work, it's niash based....
<Necrosan> What's the best method to burn an audio cd in ubuntu?
<Necrosan> (Graphically friendly way, this is for a friend.)
<randabis> I'm still getting this invalid argument :/
<zenrox> Necrosan,  k3b
<linux-rulz> would someone emailing me all of the files (in a .tar.gz) work?
<zenrox> that wont work
<K-Rich> zenrox: the file /etc/sane.d/niash.conf says something about uncommenting a line that reads /dev/usbscanner   but i have no /dev/usbscanner device
<Stele_> Hi everyone...
<Necrosan> zenrox: can i have my friend just open a terminal, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Necrosan> and he'll be set?
<zenrox> Necrosan,  yep
<guest> if I have hoary added to sources list for a particular software ... is it wise to apt-get upgrade without restoring sources list?
<zenrox> K-Rich,  hmmm
<K-Rich> zenrox: my scanner does come up in /proc though
<zenrox> K-Rich,  you'll have to find whare the /proc entry linkx to the /dev and put that in the /dev/usbscanner
<zenrox> line
<linux-rulz> why wouldnt someone emailing me those files work?
<zenrox> in the niash.conf
<zenrox> linux-rulz,  my files are edited for my sys
<zenrox> and wont work for you
<linux-rulz> ah, ok
<techn0brain> Is there anyway to control my external modem volume?
<linux-rulz> is there anyone here who doesnt use samba (so that there files wont be edited)?
<K-Rich> zenrox: what do you mean?
<guest> if I want to configure A REMOTE PRINTER WHERE DO I START?
<zenrox> what does it come up in /proc
<K-Rich> zenrox: one sec i'll paaste what i know to you
<zenrox> not here use
<zenrox> www.pastebin.com
<zenrox> guest add printer
<K-Rich> zenrox: fourth idem down and description is the file http://rafb.net/paste/results/HqaEZW61.html
<linux-rulz> What about taking a tarball of the files on my mom's ubuntu computer (she hasnt set samba up yet) and then transfering them to my computer? would that work if the files are unedited? do the files contain anything specific to a computer if they are unedited?
<zenrox> ok K-Rich  do a lsmod and post it to www.pastebin.com
<randabis> okay, I've come to the conclusion that the latest hoary updates have broken nfs
<K-Rich> zenrox: god i hate pastebin, always adds the <?php lol anyhow http://www.pastebin.com/233154
<randabis> guess it's time for bugzilla
<zenrox> If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=10(unk. ) Sub=01 Prot=00 Driver=(none <--- this tells me you dont have the driver loaded
<zenrox> and lsmod proved it
<K-Rich> how do i load it?
<zenrox> i dont know what driver youd use
<K-Rich> it's the niash one
<zenrox> K-Rich,  sudo modprobe niash
<zenrox> then
<K-Rich> not found :/
<zenrox> then that ant the driver
<linux-rulz> sorry for double posting but my mom needs to get to work in windows on her computer and is going to reboot, will copying the samba config files off of her computer work or not?
<K-Rich> i know it uses the niash chipset
<zenrox> go to the sane webpage and look for how to
<K-Rich> ans xsane only want to open my usb camera :/
<zenrox> it reconizes it
<zenrox> and can use it
<Necrosan> zenrox: k3b runs natively in gnome now?
<zenrox> the drivers for thoes are allready loaded
<Necrosan> or does it require kdelibs?
<zenrox> Necrosan,  i should auto select all the deps
<zenrox> from kde
<Necrosan> ah, ok. (im gonna set it up for him tomorrow)
<zenrox> need to have the universe enableds
<Necrosan> yeah, that's all enabled.
<zenrox> hmm dep errors
<K-Rich> zenrox: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-niash.5.html
<zenrox> might have to use dpkg -i --force-overwrite the.kde.deb
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<zenrox> K-Rich, sane-niash
<zenrox> is the driver
<K-Rich> just tried that as well, says the niash.conf file needs to have the path to either /dev/usb/scanner or /dev/usbscanner  ( from 'man sane-niash' )
<K-Rich>  If no device  is  given,  the
<K-Rich>        backend will use libUSB.
<zenrox> K-Rich,  this also might help http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=120925
<zenrox> lots of good posts thare
<randabis> A HA
<randabis> I figured something out...
<K-Rich> zenrox: reading now
<zenrox> hehehe that help
<randabis> the file /var/lib/nfs/etab does not define the hostname
<randabis> that's why I'm getting the no host name error
<zenrox> hahahah all this time for nothen
<randabis> I edited it, but I still get the invalid argument error
<froust> What is the trace route program for ubuntu called?
<aebcoat> tracert i think
<froust> danke
<aebcoat> oops no its not
<whappd> traceroute6
<aebcoat> tracepath is it
<whappd> ^
<aebcoat> he both work
<randabis> :( this must be a bug or something
<whappd> /etc/hostname defines the hostname
<randabis> I know
<linux-rulz> hey, fixed the samba problem....just copied the files over from my moms computer
<linux-rulz> worked like a charm
<randabis> I know what the problem is, but I don't understand why it is happening
* K-Rich kisses zenrox square on the lips, then realizing what he has done, spits on the ground and wipes his mouth on his sleeve saying "Thanks!"
<randabis> /etc/exports is being sent to /var/lib/nfs/etab incorrectly
<zenrox> lol
<randabis> /etc/exports has a host defined but /var/lib/nfs/etab does not
<K-Rich> zenrox: has to uncomment the niash line in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf :)
<zenrox> lol
<linux-rulz> does anyone know why i need to install apache in order to install bugzilla through synaptic?
<Pointy> So - the BinaryDriver page on the wiki seems a little outdate wrt ATI drivers
<Pointy> There seem to be no fglrx packages of any sort
<Pointy> can anyone point me in a better direction?
<bob2> linux-rulz: you need to install a http server
<bob2> there are 5000 in universe
<bob2> Pointy: they're in restricted
<Pointy> ?
<Pointy> I just reloaded warty restricted - no dice
<linux-rulz> bob2: why do i need to install an http server to just report bugs?
<Pointy> uri:http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dist:warty section:restricted?
<Necrosan> linux-rulz: LOL
<linux-rulz> or do u not use the bugzilla program in order to report bugs with bugzilla?
<Pointy> bob: that restricted
<Necrosan> linux-rulz: Wrong bugzilla. That's to host a bugzilla server.
<linux-rulz> ah...lol, never used it before
<Necrosan> :)
<Necrosan> The link to the ubuntu bugzilla server should be on the main distro page AFAIK.
<Pointy> bob2: can you clarify?
<linux-rulz> alright, thx, thought u needed the program to use it
<Necrosan> Nope, it's just a website.
<aebcoat> anyone know why my some of my device permisions could be resetting on reboot?
<Pointy> bob2: little love?  I've checked the respositories... really not seeing it
<stuNNed> aebcoat: edit udev.permissions or something
<bob2> Pointy: well, they are there in the resticted repository
<aebcoat> i run this from terminal "sudo chmod 666 /dev/nvidiactl " amd it fixes "glxgear" only until reboot
<Pointy> bob2: warty restricted?
<aebcoat> where i sudev.permssions?
<aebcoat> nm i found it
<aebcoat> looks like that should fix it
<aebcoat> thatnks
<randabis> I've filed a bug
<randabis> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5852
<randabis> :/
<whappd> Hey, uh, what's up with root being disabled in Ubuntu?
<jcoiron> 'lo all
<randabis> whappd it's a security feature
<mjr> whappd, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<whappd> wonderful, but it's a security feature i'd rather do away with
<whappd> thanks mjr
<randabis> why do you want to enable root?
<whappd> because i use root for administration tasks.
<whappd> i'm not a fan of sudo.
<randabis> you can use root without enabling it
<whappd> and i can't even get sudo to work -- surprise, it wants a password
<randabis> sudo su works wonderfully
<randabis> it wants YOUR password
<Dishwasher> anyone had any luck using wepcrack?
<Dishwasher> any help would be appreciated
<randabis> your user password
<whappd> wow. that was... messed up.
<whappd> well, thanks.
<randabis> np
<Dishwasher> anyone used wepcrack?
<randabis> if you really want to enable root, you can, but it really isn't needed at all
<whappd> randabis, i'm used to using root.
<whappd> or at least using su to change to root user
<Dishwasher> anyone using wepcrack?
<randabis> you can use su with sudo
<Dishwasher> polleeez
<whappd> i don't like sudo
<randabis> it's the same exact thing almost
<whappd> i'd rather type su once to chance user
<randabis> you type 5 more keys
<bob2> whappd: *why* don't you like it?
<whappd> and then exit back to my normal user when i'm done
<Dishwasher> anyone at all in this room used wepcrack before?
<randabis> you can do that with sudo su
<bob2> Dishwasher: this sounds kinda off-topic
<randabis> 5 more keys...big deal
<whappd> it's fine for executing a single command...but when i need to do more than that, it's easier to not have to type in sudo each time
<bob2> whappd: sudo -u blah -s
<Dishwasher> hey bob2
<bob2> whappd: then learn about things before criticising them and use the -s option
<Dishwasher> how do i priv chat with you?
<bob2> Dishwasher: you don't
<randabis> whappd YOU DON'T HAVE TO...are you listening? sudo su
<whappd> ooh, wow, let's jump all over whappd because *gasp* he likes to do things differently
<Dishwasher> lol
<whappd> christ
<Dishwasher> i know its off topic
<Dishwasher> but im using ubuntu
<Dishwasher> lol
<Dishwasher> ....
<Dishwasher> any xp?
<Dishwasher> if not ill leave
<bob2> Dishwasher: I really don't have any interest in helping you break into someone's network, sorry
<Dishwasher> cuz i have no ubuntu questions
<Dishwasher> dude
<Dishwasher> its my own network
<randabis> I'll be happy to show you how to enable root, but I just don't see the logic of it
<bob2> cya
<Dishwasher> loser
<bob2> right
<Dishwasher> i already know the wep key
<whappd> randabis, it's done.
<stuNNed> bob2: loser?  seriously doubt it.
<Dishwasher> i bought a ms-500 microsoft base station
<Dishwasher> and am trying to bust on it
<Dishwasher> jeez
<Dishwasher> i would just like to know
<bob2> anyway
<randabis> the only difference between su and sudo su is 5 keys..I just don't see why it makes such a difference
<Dishwasher> ive been busting on wepcrack for about 2 hours now
<Dishwasher> and found the nifty little command
<Dishwasher> iwlist scan
<Dishwasher> which was pretty cool
<Dishwasher> but i need some dang help
<Dishwasher> was just asking
<Dishwasher> and ya know whats really funny
<Dishwasher> is that every time i ask
<Dishwasher> everyone says that
<bob2> please stop flooding
<Dishwasher> what you said bob2
<Dishwasher> floooding?
<Dishwasher> im frigin typing!
<whappd> Dishwasher, type things on one line instead of five.
<bob2> and you're spouting lline after line of pointlessness
<Dishwasher> fine
<bob2> you can put it all on one line
<Dishwasher> hey bob2
<Dishwasher> shuvit
<bob2> ok, thanks
<randabis> meh, back to sulking about my nfs problem :(
<K-Rich> heh
<Nem[Laptop] > anyone know if Internet Explorer 6 SP1 works with ubuntu?
<randabis> it will work with wine
<whappd> Nem[Laptop] , it should with software like Crossover Office
<K-Rich> with wine it should (or crossover office)
<whappd> (which uses wine, yeah)
<Nem[Laptop] > seriuz?
<Nem[Laptop] > koolz.
<whappd> It does work with Crossover, actually
<morgs> randabis: there's a difference in philosophy: with sudo you do everything as *you* (the user). With sudo you do stuff as root, which means you could be tempted to just be logged in as root all the time and then get exploited...
<randabis> why you would want to use a crappy insecure browser is beyond me though :/
<Dishwasher> sorry bob2
<whappd> randabis, i use it to test designs for cross-browser compatibility
<morgs> randabis: oops, second time i meant su not sudo
<Dishwasher> lost my cool, had to cool down first
<Dishwasher> im just frustrated
<Nem[Laptop] > randabis: my work intranet has lots of pages that don't work in firefox
<Nem[Laptop] > and I love spyware.
<Dishwasher> ill put everything on one line and wait for other ppl to talk before i but in and get in there way.  plus i would like any help if you even have it on wepcrack
<morgs> Nem[Laptop] : tried Opera?
<Nem[Laptop] > morgs: isnt that full of ads?
<randabis> that's the fault of the coders within your intranet :(
<randabis> it's not gecko's fault that web developers use bad code :/
<Dishwasher> did you guys read that article on the writer of firefox?
<Nem[Laptop] > randabis: yeh well... i have complained on many an occasion
<Dishwasher> hes 19!!!!!!
<Nem[Laptop] > randabis: even wrote a complaint letter; got one back saying that the "standard browser" was IE
<morgs> Nem[Laptop] : well, there's a banner at the top, I don't find it intrusive. Plus it hardly advertises anything other than opera itself, to me...
<calamari> what's the command that tells me which libraries a program requires?
<morgs> Dishwasher: firefox is not, like, written by one guy
<bob2> Dishwasher: firefox is developed by hundreds of people
<bob2> calamari: ldd and nm
<Dishwasher> ya, but when it was first made
<Dishwasher> it was made by a group
<calamari> bob2: thank you
<Dishwasher> and the leader was 19
<bob2> calamari: ldd is simpler but can be misleading in some cases (I think)
<whappd> Nem[Laptop] , i have the same problem at my university. effing portal hates firefox. i've complained numerous times, but nobody wants to change it, especially because all of our laptops come with IE and nothing else
<randabis> morgs yes I understand that, and it's a good security feature...I just don't understand why one would want to disable it just because they don't want to type sudo su...it does the exact same thing as su
<morgs> Dishwasher: and you are?
<Dishwasher> and i am...
<morgs> 19?
<Dishwasher> anyone have any experience with wepcrack and how to teach???
<morgs> 18?
<Dishwasher> if not then just say so
<morgs> Dishwasher: I'm sorry, not...
<Dishwasher> ok
<Dishwasher> ty morgs
<whappd> No, Dishwasher, at this point, I seriously doubt anyone does or they wouldve spoken up
<Dishwasher> you bob2?
<Dishwasher> gotcha
<Dishwasher> point taken
<Dishwasher> thanks anyway guys
<calamari> bob2: you mean like ldd listing two things and nm saying "no symbols"? :)
<bob2> calamari: well, you need 'nm -D' or so
<morgs> Dishwasher: if you need assistance with installing or using Ubuntu Linux, you're in the right place.
<Dishwasher> who's orgs?
<Dishwasher> 0h
<Dishwasher> nvm
<Dishwasher> ive already install ubuntu
<Dishwasher> and am having a blast
<Dishwasher> i was just venting my frustration in the wrong room
<Dishwasher> and i apologize
<Dishwasher> Oh wait!!!! I do have a dang question.
<snowblink> does anyone use mutt against an IMAP server?
<samiam> does anyone have an idea how to set the default terminal width for gnome-terminal?
<Dishwasher> Printing is not too easy with this noob.  I've tried going to cups, but it says I've got no Administrative priveledges
<randabis> I hope my bug report is clear enough
<Dishwasher> and when i get printing to work, the printer keeps asking for A4 paper
<whappd> randabis, link?
<morgs> Dishwasher: what exactly did you try? I've got cups running... what printer?
<randabis> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5852
<Dishwasher> even when i set the paper type to letter
<Dishwasher> an HP Laserjet 4 Plus
<bob2> snowblink: I did until I found offlineimap.
<Dishwasher> which already has drivers as far as i can ctell morgs
<morgs> Dishwasher: yeah, should be no problem... How have you tried to set it up?
<whappd> seems clear, randabis
<Dishwasher> ok
<MM2> how I can move app-panel? I moved ot to left side and it got HUGE. I want it back to up
<bob2> MM2: middle click on it
<Dishwasher> went to computer->system config->printing
<bob2> and drage
<Dishwasher> then clicked add printer
<MM2> bob2: won't help
<morgs> Dishwasher: administrative privileges should be handled ok if you launch things from the menus
<bob2> "won't" or "doesn't"?
<Dishwasher> well, i tried that
<MM2> bob2: scroll click doesn't help, pressing both buttons won't help
<Dishwasher> but the printer kept spitting out that it needed paper type A4
<Dishwasher> and i changed everything to letter
<Dishwasher> i dun get it????
<snowblink> bob2: looks interesting
<Dishwasher> then i tried going to cups, but it spit out that i needed administrative priviledges
<morgs> Dishwasher: hmm. I must admit I'm in South Africa and we use A4 by default... All my life I'm changing letter to A4, but I'll have a quick look and see if I can suggest anything.
<Dishwasher> lol
<Dishwasher> awesome
<Dishwasher> thanks man
<morgs> Dishwasher: "going to cups"? Do you mean running something on the command line?
<Dishwasher> no
<Dishwasher> i went to browser
<Dishwasher> which is firefox
<Dishwasher> and typed in http://127.0.0.1/9053 i think....
<MM2> other advices? I want this: http://www.edu.haapavesi.fi/~moversti/Screenshot.png away
<randabis> whappd thanks, this bug sucks :(
<whappd> randabis, i can imagine.
<Dishwasher> i have another question
<morgs> Dishwasher: hmm. I haven't done that before...
<Dishwasher> why wont apt-get remove kde remove it all?
<linux-rulz> hey, alright, i got all my samba config files back, i have everything set up right, but now i need to know how to set up printing, does anyone know how to do this?
<Dishwasher> when apt-get install kde gets all kde stuff
<da_bon_bon> anyone here has tried rock linux ?
<Dishwasher> anyone found out a quick way to add files to apps list?
<Dishwasher> instead of creating dang launchers for it all?
<Dishwasher> as you could tell, im still newbie
<linux-rulz> DishWasher: nautilus applications:///
<Dishwasher> who's typing is on crack
<Dishwasher> so please excuse me
<Dishwasher> i got that
<Dishwasher> i throw that on command line and it brings up apps
<bob2> da_bon_bon: try #rocklinux
<Dishwasher> or go to home and hit cntrl+l which brings up location
<Dishwasher> in which i can type applications:///
<samiam> is everyone content with the default size of gnome-terminal?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: i want someones personal experience...
<Dishwasher> and it brings it up
<linux-rulz> i think that is the only way u can do it right now
<Dishwasher> k
<bob2> da_bon_bon: and I'm sure you'll find users of it there
<da_bon_bon> bob2: its a graveyard.
<Dishwasher> well, does anyone know all packages install with keedu?
<morgs> Dishwasher: on apt... the way it basically works is when you install something, it will install all the dependencies.
<Dishwasher> or does anyone know how to monitor that/
<bob2> da_bon_bon: guess it means not many people do ;)
<Dishwasher> /var/log/messages?
<whappd> Just out of curiousity, what other distros have you all used, and what makes you like ubuntu better?
<bob2> Dishwasher: use aptitude in future
<Dishwasher> aptitude?
<Dishwasher> nother file manager?
<morgs> Dishwasher: so kde depends on kde-lib-whatever etc.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: rgiht you are :)
<bob2> Dishwasher: for now you can use deborphan to see what you can remove
<snowblink> bob2: hah! I just reached the end of the page and it says it can't create mailboxes, which is the problem I was having. :)
<Dishwasher> hmmm
<Dishwasher> any man page for that/
<Dishwasher> ive been sucking those up lately
<Dishwasher> they rock
<bob2> Dishwasher: aptitude is a package manager
<morgs> Dishwasher: if you use Synaptic package manager, it should show you in a tab at the bottom which packages the current one depends on.
<Dishwasher> nooOOOOO!
<Dishwasher> i dont want to use gui
<linux-rulz> whappd: clean interface, fast install, debian based, uses gnome things for administering system (god i hate yast/mandrake control center), numerous other things
<Dishwasher> thats why i switched to linux last week
<Dishwasher> command line baby....command line...
<Dishwasher> gets all the ladies let me tell you
<morgs> Dishwasher: sudo dselect
<Dishwasher> LOL
<bob2> Dishwasher: um? aptitude is a command line tool.
<Dishwasher> well i didnt know
<Nem[Laptop] > aptitude is just like apt-get, just smarter
<Dishwasher> im still new
<Dishwasher> lol
<Dishwasher> cool
<Dishwasher> illl try it out
<Dishwasher> thanks for the tip
<julio> i hate YAST
<Dishwasher> now any ideas on my printing prob?
<whappd> linux-rulz, i agree, i hate yast
<Dishwasher> thats all i need to do is learn how to pringt
<Dishwasher> o whappd?  on your ? earlier bout ppl using ubuntu, this is my first distro
<Dishwasher> so thats why im using it
<Dishwasher> i think its prety cool
<Nem[Laptop] > Dishwasher: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/lp/0
<whappd> cool.
<Dishwasher> i wish i could use kde environ but it messes my sound
<Dishwasher> and ive found a workaround
<bob2> Nem[Laptop] : bah.
<Dishwasher> but its a pain....
<Nem[Laptop] > bob2: i couldnt help it
<Dishwasher> you have to tweak your sound perfect for it to work in gnome
<Nem[Laptop] > Dishwasher: don't do that; im just messin with ya
<Dishwasher> but when you login to kde it goes boink again
<whappd> i'm just evaluating ubuntu right now. i've been using Gentoo on my personal machine for more than a year, and I use Red Hat at work.
<Dishwasher> i didnt
<Dishwasher> i dont run commands unless i read man pages
<Dishwasher> sorry
<whappd> i despise Red Hat
<Dishwasher> im not total choob
<morgs> Dishwasher: Only thing I can suggest on the printing is to go to the printers under admin, and go to properties for the printer you've installed, and select paper size there. If it doesn't stay the way it is, there could be a bug...
<Dishwasher> ok
<MM2> woot, I moved panel: log out, login and move panels before applets starts on them...
<Dishwasher> ty for info
<Dishwasher> how do i go to cups http interface as admin though?
<Dishwasher> thats what im trying to figure out?
<jocco_> anyone here running ATI drivers with warty and AMD64 bit? I am goint to try installing drivers manualy... was hopeing for some pointers...
<morgs> Dishwasher: sorry, never done that myself
<Dishwasher> oh i did get my warless to work under linux, and it's supposedly not supported
<Dishwasher> thats fine morgs
<Dishwasher> ty anyway
<Dishwasher> as far as warless goes, through down on soma dat ndiswrapper
<Dishwasher> pretty sweet stuff man
<Dishwasher> i went awol on it
<Dishwasher> this linux stuff isnt so bad
<Dishwasher> its quite fun though
<zenrox> Dishwasher,  i agree
<Dishwasher> lol!! and the only thing i havent figured out is wepcrack
<Dishwasher> well thanks zenrox
<morgs> Dishwasher: ndiswrapper is a temporary solution though for Linux in general - the bad thing about it is that the hardware vendors aren't pressurised into releasing proper Linux drivers under a Free license...
<zenrox> i saw it as a chalange i have conckered
<jocco_> <Dishwasher>, I use linux as hobie... makes useing computer interesting...
<Dishwasher> gotcha morgs
<Dishwasher> good point
<Dishwasher> deff
<morgs> but it does work...
<Dishwasher> now how are you guys hittin me up in red text
<Dishwasher> guess i better go figure this irc stuff out
<Dishwasher> def morgs
<zenrox> we are saying your nick
<Dishwasher> im running on my warless right now
<zenrox> Dishwasher,
<Dishwasher> zenrox, hey
<Dishwasher> hmmm...
<Dishwasher> zenrox
<morgs> Dishwasher Dishwasher Dishwasher Dishwasher
<morgs> Red?
<zenrox> lol
<jocco_> <Dishwasher> when your name is mentioned your chat client hilights it for you
<zenrox> thats how his color is set up
<Dishwasher> oh
<zenrox> on mine it does yellow
<Dishwasher> <zenrox> woot
<Dishwasher> i see
<Dishwasher> cool
<zenrox> lol
<Dishwasher> thats pretty sweet
<zenrox> lol yep
<Dishwasher> i told you i was a dang noob
<Dishwasher> lol
<Dishwasher> here's one
* jocco_ agrees
<Dishwasher> *.* i luv you
<zenrox> Dishwasher,  go to #ubuntuforums
<zenrox> i want to show you something
<Dishwasher> k
<snowblink> morgs: just buy vendors who do support
<morgs> snowblink: yes - unless you get a laptop with built-in wifi... not much choice there if you want a particular laptop for all the other features...
* morgs leaves for work
<Surphaze> there any special tool for managing startup services in ubuntu? or should I just kill the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d manually?
<Pointy> bob2: I'm on AMD64 - ATI Drivers are only available in Hoary
<bob2> ok!
<Pointy> bob2: That's why they weren't showing up
<bob2> I don't htink ati released them until last week
<pablo928> Are there any comments as to suitability of Ubuntu for a Linux newby?
<Pointy> bob2: ah - that makes sense
<mjr> pablo928, it's meant to be suitable, and succeeds relatively well
<pablo928> I loaded it the other day, but had problems with webpages loading very slowly (several minutes). Reloadede Windows and am now using Live CD.
<paulproteus> pablo928: You probably ran into the IPv6 issue.
<pablo928> I'm not familiar with that.
<da_bon_bon> is there any good program for scratched cd recovery.
<bob2> audio cd?
<bob2> cdparanoia.
<TongMaster> Mr Sheen and cloth.
<paulproteus> Some DNS servers are buggy and don't operate well with Ubuntu's IPv6 support.
<paulproteus> You can disable it, and then web pages load faster.
<paulproteus> If you have a buggy DNS server.  My DSL router is like this.
<da_bon_bon> bob2: no, actualyl a data dvd
<pablo928> Could be a router problem then?
<_4strO> where can i put DNS nameserver ?
<_4strO> except /etc/resolv.conf
<paulproteus> _4strO: /etc/resolv.conf or the network settings applet in GNOME.
<_4strO> =)
<paulproteus> pablo928: Right.  And you can disable Ubuntu's IPv6 support if you need to be more compatible with the router.
<_4strO> because when i reboot, ubuntu clean my /etc/resolv.conf :/
<pablo928> Where do I disable it?
<pablo928> I' VERY new to Ubuntu.
<paulproteus> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html , pablo928
<bob2> _4strO: it sounds like you configured it to use dhcp
<_4strO> yes
<paulproteus> _4strO: Check out /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf .
<_4strO> but i want to keep my dns namserver
<bob2> _4strO: then why are you manually setting dhcp servers?
<paulproteus> You can add this:
<paulproteus> prepend domain-name-servers 128.151.2.1;
<pablo928> Thanx, I'll try your suggestion.
<paulproteus> And then remove "domain-name-servers" from the request line.
<_4strO> will try too paulproteus
<_4strO> :)
<paulproteus> De rien. :)
<_4strO> lool
<_4strO> french ?
<calamari> how do I read the docs in /usr/share/doc ?
<paulproteus> calamari: In a file manager, navigate there.
<_4strO> gedit ?
<paulproteus> _4strO: Je parle francais, mais je n'ai pas de clavier avec les accents.
<_4strO> oki :)
<paulproteus> _4strO: Je l'etudie a l'universite.  Vous pouvez utiliser gedit, mais il est essential que vous l'editiez comme "root".
<calamari> ok, thanks :)
<paulproteus> I'd use "sudo nano".
<snowblink> calamari: less
<_4strO> =)
<_4strO> i have to go to work :/
<_4strO> thx all
<paulproteus> Sure thing.
<_4strO> nice french paulproteus ;)
<_4strO> hope my english too :p
<paulproteus> Your English is fine, if a little more "net English" than I'd like. :)
<_4strO> lol
<RuffianSoldier> I have been away from the Linux community for a bit - wtf is Array CD 3?
<bob2> hoary test cd 3
<RuffianSoldier> id
<RuffianSoldier> if
<RuffianSoldier> ic
<RuffianSoldier> **
<RuffianSoldier> im running hoary
<RuffianSoldier> already :)
<RuffianSoldier> how are you bob2?
* neighborlee is away: --this computer must reboot for updating--
<randabis> the openoffice.org2 packages are broken...specifically openoffice.org2-debian-files
<daniels> randabis: in what way?
<randabis> daniels I'll post the errors in pastebin okay?
<bitfoo> hello :O
<randabis> daniels http://www.pastebin.com/233164
<randabis> nfs is also broken, I've already filed a bug on it
<bitfoo> i want to uninstall evolution and use thunderbird instead, if i choose to uninstall it from synaptics completely it says it will also uninstall ubuntu-desktop.  is this bad?
<randabis> no that's just a meta-package
<randabis> no harm done
<bitfoo> ok cool
<bitfoo> can i uninstall all the other evolution stuff to, like data server and exchange or is that required :|
<TFM> does any one knows here how to use the accumulate algorithm in C++
<randabis> bitfoo do NOT uninstall those
<trey3> TFM, perhaps you may want to check out #c++ instead?
<bitfoo> o
<TFM> ok thanks
<trey3> randabis, why? he will lose some functionality... but they are not required...
<snowblink> Is pine in warty?
<calamari> are there any glib substitutes where a binary compiled for glib can use the smaller substitute?
<trey3> (things as important as integration with calendar, and gaim -> evolution contact sharing)  Not a huge deal...
<bitfoo> oh hmm calendar...i hadn't thought of that
<jocco_> can we let firefox install plugins, or must we apt-get them? like shockwave, and flash? TIA
<bitfoo> sunbird is pretty weak :/
<jdub> calamari: glib or glibc?
<calamari> sorry.. glibc :)
<jdub> calamari: diet-libc, ulibc, etc.
<jdub> klibc
<daniels> randabis: you probably want to file a bug on oo.o-d-f if you haven't already
<calamari> jdub: are you sure?  dietlibc sure looked like I'd have to recompile my apps
<jdub> calamari: oh, binary drop-in - wildly unlikely to be useful or work :)
<calamari> jdub: I'm still trying to make an Ubuntu boot disk.. losing hope though
<jdub> calamari: talk to kamion when he's around
<jdub> you won't really need to do that
<jdub> you'd just have to remove a bunch of the udebs you don't care about
<randabis> daniels okay, will do
<calamari> I can compile things, etc.. no problem.. but that's not going to work on a Howto wiki page :)
<randabis> I can't seem to file the report
<randabis> I think it is because openoffice.org2 is not in the database
<randabis> should I just file it under openoffice.org?
<randabis> bug filed
<randabis> I used UNKNOWN for now
<randabis> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5853
<neighborlee> imhaving the same X cpu useage issues as before I reinstalled today..everything was in the 0-3 range ...then I started evolution ..cancelled email pull then went to try again and I got error about cant' get POP summary: operation in progress..and now my X cpu useage is back again to 7-10%....is this known issue and what am I suppose to kill to stop this..also evo no longer works on fresh reboot and gives me that same error ??? ;-))thx
<neighborlee>  anyone <<<
<jcoxon77> hi everyone
<randabis> nugs suck :/
<randabis> bugs even
<bitfoo> is there anyway to speed ubuntu up :|
<bitfoo> it loads slower than windows xp did :(
<neighborlee> bitfoo, wish I knew..it loads aLOT slower than XP ;-)
<neighborlee> bitfoo, I dont think much about it though but yeah it would be nice...shrug
<ficusplanet> Have there been any entries in the Website look and feel contest yet?  Are they available anywhere?
<jdub> the submissions so far will be on the wiki tonight
<ficusplanet> jdub, Awesome, thanks.
<jdub> and reminder that people should submit :)
<ficusplanet> jdub, Has there been a sizable response?  The deadline is the 31st, right?
<randabis> bitfoo do you mean booting?
<bitfoo> booting and everything
<bitfoo> i just did hdparm its only 36mb :|
<jdub> ficusplanet: not a huge response (surprising, the website looks like monkey butt!), yes to the 31st
<randabis> it boots slower than xp, there's not much else than can be done about that...the team has already optimized the boot process immensely (ubuntu is one of the fastest booting distros)
<jdub> bitfoo: hoary will be much improved in that respect
<ficusplanet> jdub, I might still make an entry.  I'm going to look into plone this weekend and such.  I've been planning on making a couple of ubuntu-related sites for a while, but was too swamped with classes.
<bitfoo> nah its hd
<bitfoo> no way it should only read 100mb  at 36mb/s
<randabis> I've filed 3 bugs today heh
<randabis> bitfoo 36MB/s isn't that bad actually
<bitfoo> for 7200rpm ?
<daniels> yes, it's pretty decent
<daniels> all things considered, you're doing pretty well
<daniels> thanks to the universe being random, the files you want to access will not be in a nice order
<daniels> so your drive has to read a tiny bit, then seek to the other half of the disk, then read another bit, then fo back to where it was, etc, etc
<bitfoo> well im saying my hd tests in xp were faster :/
<randabis> I'm getting 37.77MB/s on my primary drive, 46.29MB/s on my secondary
<randabis> how much faster?
<bitfoo> near 80
<bitfoo> got a gig of ram too if that matters
<bitfoo> its probably the ati huh :|
<ficusplanet> jdub, Is it legal to use the default GNOME icons for the ubuntu.com site?  Should I use the incomplete human icon theme instead?
<jdub> we can ask permission to
<jdub> and can always switch around later ;)
<ficusplanet> jdub, OK.  Excellent.
<ficusplanet> jdub, This is my first time looking at the plone docs, but it mentions that you can use a static page that isn't controlled by plone.  Would something like this be plausible/acceptable to make the home page look a little nicer?
<jdub> ficusplanet: nup ;)
<ficusplanet> jdub, nup is a negative, right?
<jdub> ficusplanet: nup == no :)
<ficusplanet> jdub, just making sure ;)
<neighborlee> darn...hey everyone how on earth do I find out what is causing 'X' to maintain a average of about 10% cpu usage..Ithink its tied to some component of evo but ps ax | grep evolution shows squat...any idears ? ;((
<elyseum> hi peeps
<pablo928> paulproteus: not really sure how to set up Ubuntu to correct my web loading problem, but you were right, NO problem without router.
<haggai> randabis: thanks for the report about oo2, making a fix now
<randabis> haggai no problem :)
<randabis> I just hope my other bugs get fixed too. :p
<geoff__> anyone here familiar with wine?
<randabis> Fabio and I seem to be getting to the bottom of my nfs problems...but I still can't get it going yet
<spacey`ki> is oo2 in hoary now? last week when i read the announcement it still wasnt in therepository
<randabis> yes
<randabis> it is being fixed though
<randabis> I reported a bug about it and haggai is now fixing the problem
<spacey`ki> i still can't install it
<spacey`ki> openoffice.org2-common:
<spacey`ki>  Depends: openoffice.org2-core (>1.9.64) but it is not installable
<randabis> have you done an apt-get update?
<spacey`ki> yeah
<randabis> you probably can't install it because the package is being fixed
<randabis> there is a problem in openoffice.org2-debian-files that breaks the installation
<spacey`ki> well or amd64 port is lagging behind again
<spacey`ki> ah ok
<randabis> ah that could be it as well
<spacey`ki> well i can wait another day:)
<spacey`ki> or two or three:)
<spacey`ki> i hope oo.o2 is much better dan oo.o1 in on amd64
<spacey`ki> oo.o1 is total crap, no AA etc.
<haggai> randabis: I didn't spot it because it works if -debian-files from oo1 is installed
<spacey`ki> probably because oo.o is one of the few apps that still only works in 32bit
<randabis> haggai ah! that would make a difference hehe
<randabis> I don't have any of oo.g 1 installed
<randabis> oo1 even
<haggai> randabis: I know :)  That's why you saw the problem and I didn't
<randabis> glad I was of assistance :)
<haggai> randabis: I just uploaded a fixed package
<randabis> great :)
<randabis> I'll be sure to test it in a minute, I know it takes a few minutes for the packages.gz to update
<wezzer-> hello
<SePpiK> hello, I have any problems with my soundchip. Where can I configure my modules?
<agwibowo> hello
<bebek> i have problem with my ati video card.....
<bebek> the DRI doesn't work...
<bebek> it's a Radeon X300 card...
<bebek> what should i do?
<i386> bebek, ok
<SePpiK> Is anybody here, who knows to configure the module.
<i386> first you get a tub of silly putty
<i386> and cover the card in it
<bebek> ?????????
<i386> then submerge in water for 1 to 2 hours
<i386> then plug it in
<bebek> that's very clever
<randabis> rinse and repeat
<i386> OR YOU COULD RTFM
<bebek> i did
<bebek> the driver from ubuntu repository doesn't work with X300
<randabis> what manual?
<bebek> so i downloaded the ATI driver, and run dpkg -i on it..
<bebek> now if i used "fglrx" as the driver, X will load (the one from ubuntu repository won't allow me to load X)
<bebek> but, the FPS is still too low..
<randabis> what is the fps?
<bebek> looking at the /var/log/XFree86.0.log  shows that the Acceleration is enabled, but Direct rendering is disabled.. now I don't know what to do
<bebek> frame per second
<randabis> I know what fps is
<randabis> I said THE
<bebek> oh sorry
<randabis> np
<bebek> around 832
<bebek> far too low
<bebek> the 3d screen saver is still jerky
<randabis> ok
<randabis> post your xfree86 config at http://www.pastebin.com
<bebek> ok... wait on a min
<randabis> where did you get the driver btw?
<bebek> www.ati.com
<randabis> they provide rpms...did you use alien on them or something?
<bebek> yes
<randabis> ah okay
<bebek> i did alien to convert to deb
<bebek> than did dpkg -i --force-all <blabla.deb>
<randabis> hopefully that's okay...
<bebek> so far it's ok...
<bebek> :P
<randabis> otherwise you just broke a bunch of stuff with -force-all...we'll assume that that's not the problem though
<randabis> I have a feeling it's your x config
<bebek> ok... it's there now
<larsg> hi. I have a little problem. I need to burn a AVI-file to a CD, but it's too big (704)... I've tried Avidemux and cut off the last min, but it mess up the audio/video sync. Any propolsals?
<bebek> randabis: have you found it?
<knghtbrd> ahh Nautilus, the most stable file manager in the world
<randabis> bebek I don't see anything wrong with your config
<bebek> hmmm
<randabis> I have an idea though
<randabis> do you still have the driver from the ubuntu repository installed? if so, completely remove it
<bebek> i did
<bebek> i did      dpkg -r fglrx-driver
<bebek> otherwise i can't install the one from ATI
<randabis> okay...
<bebek> the force flag was because there was a conflict with libGL something somethign from package xlibMesa (if i'm not mistaken)
<randabis> I'm afraid this is beyond my expertise
<bebek> ok...
<bebek> thx anyway....
<randabis> I think the ati's new drivers are written for X.org, so that could be related to your problem. I don't run ati hardware so I can't verify
<bebek> looking at the var log for Xfree, it says that the kernel module does not match with the driver..
<randabis> ah
<randabis> that's because of restricted modules
<bebek> "incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"
<bebek> ok... how to solve it???
<randabis> I don't know :/
<bebek> ok....
<bebek> hmmm
<randabis> I just know that's why you're getting that error
<randabis> should have thought of that earlier
<PWM> ehm, is there a way to manage when for instance my harddrive should shut down when my laptop is running on the battery? I've searched for it but I can't find anything :) I use ubuntu warty
<randabis> daniels might be able to help you
<bebek> what's meant by "restricted modules" and how does that affect in my case?
<bebek> hahaha spoke to him last time
<bebek> long long time ago
<randabis> daniels would be able to explain it to you better than I can
<bebek> ok...
<bebek> he told me to upgrade to hoary.. he said that it's fixed in hoary...
<bebek> but i'm a bit scared to upgrade to hoary yet
<bebek> it's not stable yet, isn't it?
<elbi> any way to compile the php imap module manually?
<ironwolf> bebek: hoary isn't released as stable yet, but many are using it with no difficulty.
<bebek> is it hard to upgrade it?
<ironwolf> bebek: no
<bebek> considering warty is using xfree & hoary is using xorg
<bebek> how to upgrade it?
<bebek> could you tell me?
<bebek> change the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ironwolf> bebek: change everything in /etc/apt/sources.list from warty to hoary
<bebek> ok....
<bebek> hmm a bit scared.. but i'll try
<ironwolf> bebek: apt-get update ; apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<ironwolf> bebek: eat meal, come back, reboot
<ironwolf> :)
<bebek> when is hoary released?
<ironwolf> bebek: May 1st? something around then.
<bebek> ic
<ironwolf> bebek: I use it.  It works for me.
<bebek> what about the warty-security
<bebek> change to hoary-security?
<ironwolf> yes
<ironwolf> change all references of warty to hoary
<bebek> ok...
<ironwolf> OOo question for anyone.  How do I fix auto-pilot for letter in ubuntu/hoary?
<bebek> umm.. no idea... don't even know what "auto-pilot" is
<ironwolf> bebek: auto-pilot, in OpenOffice.org is something that can setup letterhead *among other things* for you.
<bebek> ohh...
<bebek> ic...
<bebek> hmm
<ironwolf> haggai? you around?
<bebek> sorry.. can't help.. no idea..
<bebek> leaving now... let ubuntu reborn itself to hoary
<bebek> ehhee
<bebek> bye bye everyone, thx for the help
<ironwolf> bebek: it's ok... I'm hoping haggai is around.
<ironwolf> bebek: your welcome.. good luck!
<bebek> thx
<Sav> Is it possible to move the channellist to the left side cause now its attached to the bottom. using X.Chat
<Quarupt> Hi
<paranora> hello
<haggai> ironwolf: the auto pilots are a big problem because they need OOo to be built with java, but I can't because of the restrictive licensing
<Quarupt> I just installed Ubuntu and X never worked from the start?
<ironwolf> sav: no clue... good question though.
<Quarupt> just black screen?
<Quarupt> had to reboot to get a console
<Sav> Quarupt, i had the same problem. what computer?
<ironwolf> haggai: thanks for proving I'm not crazy. :)  Is there a way to install it with Java?  In universe or compile it manually?
<Quarupt> how do i reconfigure my x server?
<haggai> ironwolf: you could try installing the pkg we built for Debian, I haven't tested it on ubuntu: http://people.debian.org/~rene/openoffice.org/1.1.3/openoffice.org-java_1.1.3-1_i386.deb
<Quarupt> hrm..
<ironwolf> Quarupt: dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-server
<Quarupt> okay
<Quarupt> is that what you did to fix prob ironwolf?
<haggai> ironwolf: you can compile with Java support by setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=/path/to/your/jdk when building the package
<ironwolf> quarupt: which problem? :)
<marceta> hey guys
<Quarupt> its a HP motherboard the rest is all stuff i bought
<haggai> ironwolf: and you need a sun JDK
<Quarupt> the black screen problem
<Quarupt> sav did you ever fix the prob?
<Sav> Quarupt, check your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and try change your vertiref and horisync
<Sav> in the Monitor section
<Quarupt> i dont have monitor manual anymore :(
<Sav> Quarupt, monitor?
<marceta> what are the .list;.jigdo and .template files in the download section
<marceta> ?
<Sav> TFT?
<Quarupt> for the freq's
<marceta> is the iso all i need?
<ironwolf> haggai: so my choices are building it myself with a sun JDK, or trying the untested debian package?  What would you recommend I try first?
<Quarupt> crt
<marceta> or do i need these?
<paranora> Quarupt: edit the file to choose 30-50 for horizontal and 50-100 for the vert. you will get 1024x768 with that.
<Quarupt> man how will i remeber all this
<Quarupt> i have only one box
<paranora> Quarupt: take out a piece of paper now.
<Quarupt> i guess i will try
<paranora> Quarupt: and write it down :)
<Sav> Quarupt, well i guess its a "sync out of range" problem. Just try lowering your h/vsync
<haggai> ironwolf: the debian package, since that is much quicker
<paranora> How do you boot directtly to command line in Ubuntu instead of GUI?
<Quarupt> if it was a sync prob, wouldnt it kick me back to a console after a while?
<marceta> do i just burn a bootable CD, or do i need the other files aswell?
<paranora> no. it will keep on trying, Quarupt
<Quarupt> oh
<paranora> Quarupt: respawn is stupid that way.
<Quarupt> howcome startx says its not a valid command?
<PWM> I'm trying to find some powermanagement tool in ubuntu/gnome... synaptiv says "powermgmt-base" is installed, but I can't find the program anywhere... how can I do some powermanagement in ubuntu?
<Quarupt> i just use init 5 to try my X?
<Quarupt> cause startx says its not a command
<Quarupt> ?
<paranora> How do you boot directtly to command line in Ubuntu instead of GUI?
<Quarupt> use option 2 in grub
<randabis> haggi, has your package fix been uploaded and put on the server yet?
<paranora> oh.
<randabis> I'm still getting the errors from openoffice.org2
<scizzo> :(
<_vb_> hello... does anyone know how do I make ntop work on my ubuntu installation? when I launch it as root, it tries to change its user to 'nobody', but in fact I believe it should try to set itself as 'ntop', a user which has been added to the passwd file, and which owns the ntop dirs. does anyone know how to change the user it tries to run as?
<ironwolf> haggai: thanks, I'll try that.
<randabis> I did apt-get clean before trying
<randabis> so it redownloaded the packages from the server (did apt-get update beforehand)
<Quarupt> isnt there a script to walk me through x config?
<paranora> Quarupt: dpkg --reconfigure will do that. it will ask you questions.
<scizzo> Quarupt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<randabis> Quarupt dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quarupt> okay cool
<randabis> depends on your xserver
<Quarupt> wow which one thats 3 different things
<paranora> and howto startx?
<scizzo> shrug....the batteri in my laptop is not recognized with the new stuff in hoary
<scizzo> well..from doing the kernel upgrade and such today
<paranora> Quarupt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paranora> Quarupt: or  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 depends which you chose to install.
<ironwolf> _vb_: chown nobody /var/lib/ntop
<paranora> Quarupt: in any case, you'll have to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Quarupt> im so confused
<Quarupt> what do i do first?
<scizzo> Quarupt: what are you running?
<crimsun> Quarupt: what did you install, Warty or Hoary?
<Quarupt> warty
<scizzo> Quarupt: that is are you using warty or hoary?
<randabis> if you edit XF86Config-4, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 will no longer work
<crimsun> Quarupt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, then
<scizzo> Quarupt: xfree86 then
<Quarupt> all in one command?
<paranora> scizzo: but he says "startx" does'nt work for him.
<Quarupt> startx doesnt work for me either just init 5
<_vb_> ironwolf: tried that, but i don't have nobody among my users... perhaps ubuntu doesn't use it?
<randabis> Quarupt type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" without quotes in a terminal
<Quarupt> okay
<Quarupt> i will be back in 30 mins hopefully in Xchat
<scizzo> Quarupt: is it a standard installation?
<Quarupt> yes
<randabis> password is your user password
<paranora> Quarupt: seeya soon here
<_vb_> anyway, in the meantime i've found that you can set the user through command line... ntop -u ntop, was easy. but still i'd like to find a way to change the default (or perhaps it is compiled in?)
<scizzo> Quarupt: with gnome?
<Quarupt> yea
<Quarupt> i think
<Quarupt> i just let it install
<ironwolf> _vb_: ah.. now I understand
<scizzo> Quarupt: then try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Quarupt> and it asked if it could download stuff
<Quarupt> and i said okay
<scizzo> Quarupt: when you have done the xfree86 config
<Sav> Anyone got vlc for ubuntu? or there is no rel working?
<Quarupt> wow one thing at a time
<Quarupt> im getting confused again
<randabis> there is a vlc for ubuntu in the universe repositories
<Sav> ok
<Quarupt> Im lost
<Quarupt> Netsplit?
<scizzo> Quarupt: 1. do the dpkg-reconfigure stuff
<paranora> Quarupt: there's nothing to get confused about. you reconfigure the xserver-xfree86, then you restart the login manager, called gdm so you say /etc/init.d/gdm restart
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<scizzo> Quarupt: try running the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart stuff
<Quarupt> i dont seend to type sudo, do i im allready root?
<Quarupt> need
<paranora> no you do not. just type without sudo
<Quarupt> okay so first do x config then restart login manager
<Quarupt> thats all?
<paranora> yes.
<Quarupt> so what exactly will i type?
<Quarupt> i will write it down
<paranora> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<paranora> then do the config.
<gusto_> hmm
<paranora> then /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Quarupt> none of this is case sensitive is it?
<Ferry> hi anyone else having usb troubles with a current hoary install?
<ironwolf> haggai: that link to the OOo package for debian isn't valid.
<tux_> having perlmagick problems, anyone messed with it before ?
<ironwolf> Ferry: hi! no.
<Quarupt> Okay i will be back
<Quarupt> thx allot for the help guys
<ironwolf> Quarupt: Good Luck!
<_vb_> thanks anyway
<paranora> Quarupt: seeya soon. and get back here.
* _vb_ leaves
<Ferry> everything stopped working after i upgraded to hoary. My usb mouse, my usb memory stick
<ironwolf> Ferry: can you be more specific about errors your seeing?
<ergo> hello all
<scizzo> cool msg I get from acpi
<Ferry> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<Ferry> uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.
<Ferry> usb 1-2: khubd timed out on ep0in
<Ferry> think something changed acpi related
<ergo> hey I need help with my disk
<paranora> how to boot to console instead of GUI? remove all the display managers? like update-rc.d -f gdm remove?
<crimsun> paranora: sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm_backup
<paranora> crimsun: oh ok :/ that too.
<paranora> hehe
<scizzo> hmmm..If I find a problem with the acpi packages.....where should I report this?
<randabis> bugzilla
<ironwolf> scizzo: bugzilla
<crimsun> scizzo: kernelspace? the linux-image one
<scizzo> bugzilla on ubuntu or to the debian package maintainer?
<crimsun> scizzo: ubuntu kernel => ubuntu's bugzilla
<ergo> I have installed ubuntu linux on my PC and after the instalation when it tries to run I get: Buffeer I/O error.. what the hell is that??
<scizzo> randabis: so ...sherlock...didn't know that.. ;)
<ergo> :(
<Ferry> scizzo what is your prob with acpi
<scizzo> ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._BST]  (Node dfb6d440), AE_AML_NO_OPERAND
<Ferry> im getting the sam errors
<Ferry> all over the place
<scizzo> and I know it is from the upgrade from yesterday til today
<Ferry> and usb stopped working :)
<Ferry> yeah
<scizzo> Ferry: downgrade then
<Ferry> what package?
<scizzo> don't really know fo sure...it could be either acpi or the kernel
<scizzo> both of them are upgraded
<Quarupt> After i typed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86  it just did it and gave me a prompt didnt ask anything?
<Quarupt> then i restarted the gdm and it went to a black screen?
<Quarupt> again?
<Quarupt> shouldnt it have asked me questions?
<Quarupt> hi zeeble
<zeeble> Quarupt: hello.
<zeeble> Press Ctrl+Alt+F4
<Quarupt> oh man paranoia left
<zeeble> goto a console
<Quarupt> i tried i cant get a concole remeber i told you
<Quarupt> i tried ctr-alt- F1 - F9 and BKspce
<zeeble> that will restart gdm all over again.
<Quarupt> it doesnt respond
<Quarupt> it doesnt respond
<Quarupt> lol
<zeeble> and put you back to the black screen
<Quarupt> it just stays there no activity on the tower LED
<Quarupt> i need to reconfig my x
<scizzo> Ferry: I can tell you the bug number in a bit
<Quarupt> howcome knoppic auto-conf works better on my machine to set up x?
<Quarupt> knoppix*
<randabis> liveCDs work differently
<scizzo> Ferry: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5861
<scizzo> lunch time
<elbi> any way to compile the php imap module manually?
<Ferry> scizzo: i have the same laptop
<Ferry> :)
<scizzo> ok
<scizzo> well not everything works good with the Pheonix bios stuff
<ironwolf> where do I change the default application a file with a certain extension opens with?
<scizzo> ironwolf: in gnome?
<spiral> hi everybody
<tuxJr_14> hi
<ironwolf> scizzo: yes
<scizzo> shrug...everything changes
<Adrenal> wtf is with the new version of gaim
<Adrenal> 2/3 messages can't be sent
<Adrenal> anyone?
<ironwolf> scizzo: got it working.. in a round-a-bout way.
<tux_> i need libmagick 6 : 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1 but only 5:6.0.2.5-1ubuntu1.3 is available
<tux_> where could i get the previous ver ?
<Stew2> I have a drive formatted with NTFS under Windows XP SP2. Can I plug it into an Ubuntu Hoary computer and will Ubuntu see the files?
<Adrenal> u have to mount it
<Skid> mkdir /mnt/win && mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaxX /mnt/win
<Skid> where xX = for example hda1
<Skid> and so on
<Adrenal> u can use captive to make write support
<Adrenal> hope u have better luck then i did
<Adrenal> cos, u know....i had bad luck
<Stew2> Skid Is it read only?
* Adrenal impersonates skid
<Adrenal> yes
<Adrenal> yes it is
<Adrenal> i recommend converting to ext3 or reiser fs anyway
<Adrenal> no defraging
<Adrenal> not now, not ever
<Skid> yeah, write support isn't stable yet
<Skid> unless you want to loose your data? :P
* Skid mounts Adrenal 
<Adrenal> hard skid, harder
* Skid mounts Adrenal to /dev/null
<Skid> muahahhah !
* Skid poddles back off to "try" and revise for this math exam in a few hours :<
<Adrenal> cat /dev/urandom
<Skid> :)
<tuxJr_14> skid: all the best for the exam
<Adrenal> exam?
<Skid> thanks, although to be honest I'm aiming for the resit (bad ethics, i know.. but I've not really revised for it)
<zeeble> Skid: :)
<Skid> ya, predicate calculus, truth trees, autmoations blaaaaaaaaaah
* Skid winges
<Adrenal> aww man
<Adrenal> found this awesome thing for linux
<Adrenal> called 'kde'
<Adrenal> so sweet
<zeeble> lol
* Adrenal sits back and waits for flame war, slowly thinking 'this is better then tv'
<zeeble> try that line in #gnome
<Adrenal> so i says to the guy, ITS MY WILLY AND I'LL WASH IT AS FAST AS I WANT
<darmou> Does anyone know how to start ubuntu in console mode, when It starts X it's completely stuffed on my ppc machine with Radeon card. :(
<tuxJr_14> Adrenal: it's already there. it's more famous than gnome ( err... i hope i'm not on #gnome) :-)
<Adrenal> tuxJr_14: i know, tried it, it sucks. I support anyone using it, but i won't, you know, march in their parades or anything
<Skid> lol
<Skid> personally, I pref gnome
<Skid> but there you go
<Skid> (more lightweight)
<zeeble> io2 > *
<zeeble> err, ion2 even
<Adrenal> xfce is good
<Skid> though, i'm partial to fluxbox > gnome
<zeeble> yeah, xfce too
<Adrenal> what file manager do u guys use?
<Skid> what is xfce ?
<zeeble> xfce4
<Adrenal> gnomelite
<zeeble> i use one called gentoo
<Adrenal> but still fully features
<Skid> I keep hearing about it..
<Adrenal> try it
<Adrenal> its very good
<Adrenal> but i still prefer gnome
<Adrenal> however, for playing games, i run that
<Skid> is it a DM ?
<Adrenal> cos uses like no resources?
<Adrenal> d...m?
<zeeble> no. its a WM
<zeeble> its either DE or WM
<zeeble> XFCE is a WM
<jdub> xfce is much closer to a DE
<Skid> sorry yeah, I've been up all night ;)
<Adrenal> do u guys all use nautilus, or is there something better?
<Skid> I do, don't really like it
<darmou> Is there a way to boot in console mode?
* sn0wman loves nautilus :)
<LaurenceRowe> I am having problems connecting to a slow ssh host with nautilus. connecting to localhost works fine, but connecting to my remote host always results in a "Nautilus can not display sftp://blah, please select another viewer and try again" error. I can commandline sftp into my remote host - though it often takes a little while for the password prompt to appear. any ideas?
<jazzka> how can I know which is the correct font resolution for a 1024x768 desktop?
<LaurenceRowe> jazzka: it depends on the size of your screen. If you use a small screen at high resolution go for larger dpi fonts
<jazzka> LaurenceRowe, I'm using a 17 inches screen
<Adrenal> whats the default font in xchat?
<Adrenal> cos i upgraded and it all went to hell
<zeeble> Monospace
<zeeble> try Sans
<LaurenceRowe> so from left to right that is about say 13 inches. 1024/13 =78. go for something like that
<nakee_> what's the url to see what package a langauge pack has?
<Adrenal> cheers
<Skid> yeah, i dont like the latest version of xchat
<Adrenal> ah
<Adrenal> much better
<Skid> i much pref'd the oler one & black theme
<Adrenal> yeh, wtf did they do?
<Adrenal> is there anyway to downgrade through synaptic?
<Skid> the colours are crap too
<Skid> hmm, not sure
<Skid> suppose you could compile from source
<Adrenal> aww...source
<Adrenal> i don't wanna
<Skid> :)
* Adrenal kicks ground
<Caleb^> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, but im having problem with the dependencies, it says 'modprobe: can't open dependecies file '/lib/modules/2.4.26/modules.dep'. any idea?
<Caleb^> im wondering why is it 2.4 series. but the kernel is 2.6
<Skid> ditto
<Skid> :)
<ups_> i installed hoary, and everything seems to be running fine. my xorg.conf and XFree86-4 files are exactly the same
<ups_> is that normal?
<sn0wman> ups_, xorg and xfree are both implemenations of the same spec, so it's normal that the config files are the same
<ups_> ok
<Caleb^> how can i point the modules into 2.6 kernel directory?
<ups_> also, i had made a few changes to the XFree86 file (disabled UseFBDev)
<ups_> this also appeared in the xorg file
<quitte> Caleb^: sure you have a 2.6 kernel running. try uname -r
<ups_> basically it seemed to me that the XFree file was copied to xorg one
* Skid wonders how people get completly transparant console windows
<Caleb^> quitte:  but it says modprobe: can't open dependecies file '/lib/modules/2.4.26/modules.dep'
<Skid> i.e. some of the screenshots from the forums, gee.
<Skid> niiiiice
<ups_> i hope its ok
<quitte> Caleb^ but.. you are most likely running 2.4.26. uname -r will tell you
<HetIsLarsje> anyone got an idea where Rythmbox dumps its debug log?
<Caleb^> quitte: but im having error in mobprobe, how can i fix that? it cant load the ati card driver
<HetIsLarsje> I've run it with the debug mode (I hope) but can't find the output...
<quitte> Caleb^: to recreate that depndencies error run depmod -a
<Spader4321> whats the fastest way to get ubuntu?
<quitte> Caleb^: still you *are* running 2.4.26
<quitte> Caleb^: s/error/file
<Caleb^> quitte: thnx
<Caleb^> quitte: do i need to download/install separate driver for radeon? or is it supported in ubuntu?
<sean__> zeeble
<sean__> i dunno how to pm in this client?
<zeeble> sean__: type /msg nickname
<zeeble> you just dud
<quitte> Spader4321: for me running sid it was as easy as changing my etc/apt/sources.list to use hoary repositories instead and dist-upgrading
<zeeble> did
<Quarupt> how do i switch to your pm?
<quitte> Caleb^ i'm a newbie to ubuntu and have no radeon myself.sorry.
<Quarupt> zeeble?
<quitte> Caleb^: but xorg supports radeon
<zeeble> Quarupt: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<smurfslay> anyone succeeded using ndiswrapper with ubuntu?
<Caleb^> quitte: the 4.10 release is not xorg based
<zeeble> Quarupt: got it?
<quitte> Caleb^: i don'T know. i changed to ubuntu because of xorg.
<Quarupt> its going
<quitte> Caleb^: cant say anything bad about hoary so far
<Quarupt> i cant see if my pm's get to you
<zeeble> Quarupt: i get them
<MorphDK> hey..
<quitte> Caleb^: try apt-cache search radeon
<quitte> Caleb^: that'S giving me some useful results
<Quarupt> zeeble i dont think i can send pm's to you anymore?
<zeeble> why not?
<Quarupt> it just doesnt work
<zeeble> Quarupt: do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Quarupt> doesnt send em
<zeeble> Quarupt: choose nvidia there, and the nv driver
<zeeble> Quarupt: when it asks you to select xserver modules, deselect GLcore and dri
<zeeble> Quarupt: and select glx
<MorphDK> what's the status on KDE and Ubuntu?
<MorphDK> Do I have to wait for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> MorphDK: KDE 3.3.2 is in universe
<MorphDK> Riddell is it working well?
<Riddell> MorphDK: you can install KDE now
<abelli> ciao a tutti
<Riddell> MorphDK: no, the k-menu is broken
<MorphDK> I've got some bad experinces last time i tried..
<MorphDK> that's what I thought..
<Riddell> MorphDK: what were the bad experiences?
<abelli> my gnome-volume-manager doesnt automount usb devices. why?
<MorphDK> Riddell: The K-menu.. :D
<quitte> abelli are you in the plugdev group?
<Riddell> we're investigating it
<Quarupt> zeeble did ya get the pm's i just sent?
<zeeble> Quarupt: i did.
<abelli> hope so..
<Quarupt> so...?
<abelli> quitte: let me see
<quitte> abeeli or is it maybe a usb device that has multiple partitions? my usb hdd didn't automount until i made it one big vfat partition
<MorphDK> Riddell: Okay.. So do i stick to Ubuntu/Gnome until Kubuntu is released?
<abelli> quitte: no only hal is in there..
<MorphDK> Riddell: I think KDE is nice, but not without k-menu
<quitte> abelli: in where?
<abelli> quitte: plug* group.
<Caleb^> quitte: hoary?
<Quarupt> Zeeble im gunna finish the script now okay?
<zeeble> Quarupt: SELECT glx.
<quitte> abelli well- then add yourself to plugdev. adduser abelli plugdev
<abelli> quitte: thank you
<quitte> Caleb^: i'm using hoary. is that the answer to your question?
<Quarupt> ...
<Caleb^> quitte: yes, so its not the warty?
<Quarupt> i wish i could see the ./msg i send out
<zeeble> Quarupt: hehe
<quitte> Caleb^: i'm not using warty
<jesuel> oooo....
<jesuel> heh, just got home, almost got a ticket :(
<jesuel> hrm, and wrong channel too ;p
<Caleb^> quitte: theres no download section for hoary in their site
<quitte> Caleb^ edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<quitte> see where it says warty?
<quitte> Caleb^: change that to hoary
<quitte> Caleb^: apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade
<TreadingSoftly> Hi folks. Been using Ubuntu for two weeks on my desktop; now I'm planning to dual boot it with Windows XP on my Thinkpad T40. I'm trying to work out the best way to partition the disk. Current plan: resize the NTFS Windows partition so it takes up half the disk, create a 512 MB swap, and leave the rest to Ubuntu. My question is as follows: will i be able to mount the NTFS partition from within Ubuntu? Or do I need to create a FAT partition if I wa
<quitte> Caleb^: at least that's how it worked in debian
<ups_> TreadingSoftly: u can mount the ntfs partition as read-only in ubuntu
<zeeble> TreadingSoftly: yoi'll be able to mount. the only thing is you best do the mount as read-only. read-write for ntfs is flaky.
<Quarupt> zeeble your not getting my pm's?
<zeeble> Quarupt: i am getting them. you are'nt getting mine
<TreadingSoftly> Ah, so i probably want a small FAT partition to share stuff. Is R/O on NTFS good enough for Wine?
<zeeble> !
<zeeble> TreadingSoftly: yeah.
<Quarupt> lets just talk in here zeeble its less confusing for me
<TreadingSoftly> ok, thanks ups_ and zeeble :)
<Caleb^> quitte: have you notice that all installed has been upgraded?
<zeeble> Quarupt: ok. send me your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file.
<Quarupt> how lol?
<quitte> Caleb^ i never used warty
<Quarupt> zeeble: wow tab completeion works with names
<Quarupt> zeeble: this is so cool
<zeeble> Quarupt: you had'nt seen that earlier? o.o
<Quarupt> zeeble: naw
<Quarupt> zeeble: okay so how do i send you the file?
<zeeble> Quarupt: /dcc  send it
<Quarupt> zeeble: /dcc name file?
<Quarupt> zeeble: ?
<zeeble> yeah
<Skid> hmph, still can't figure it out.. how does one get completely transparent windows (i.e. terminal windows, that look like the text is just on the desktop?)
<Quarupt> zeeble: where exactly is the file?
<Quarupt> zeeble: /etc/init.d/?
<zeeble> Quarupt: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Quarupt> oh lol
<Quarupt> zeeble: working?
<zeeble> no
<Quarupt> well the syntax was wrong then
<Ng> Skid: you get transparent terminals by right clicking on them choosing Edit Current Profile and going go the Effects tab. Or did you mean to make any arbitrary window properly translucent?
<Quarupt> zeeble: are you sure its /dcc USER /FILE/
<zeeble> Quarupt: /dcc send user path
<zeeble> Quarupt: not transferring :/
<Quarupt> zeeble: that work?
<Quarupt> why not?
<zeeble> Quarupt: yeah
<Quarupt> zeeble: working now?
<zeeble> Quarupt: no. maybe your DCC send is blocked.
<Quarupt> zeeble:  how to fix?
<Quarupt> zeeble: how do i clear all my dcc?
* Quarupt lights a smoke
<Quarupt> zeeble: you awake bud?
<TreadingSoftly> New question. I'm trying to resize my NTFS with qtparted in Knoppix without destroying the IBM Thinkpad predesktop area partition (which is in 2.91 GB at the end of the disk). According to this guy (http://ursa.as.arizona.edu/~rad/ibmt40.html), I need to 'Put the predesktop "free space" into an extended partition (to keep it separate while resizing).' Any idea what this means?
<Quarupt> NO!!!!!
<Quarupt> im screwed now
<Quarupt> zeeble come back lol
<gman4e> does "Maxtor 80 GB USB2.0 One Touch", work on ubuntu??
<Quarupt> well im so close to getting my x working with my nvidia card
<Quarupt> and then zeeble leaves
<Quarupt> man
<gman4e> and if so, which filesystem, should i format it with?
* quitte watches xorgHEAD build.
<quitte> maybe it even works making debs from it now :))
<quitte> had a really hard time making most patches apply to cvs
<Sav> how do i get .mp3 files default played by xmms ?
<no0tic> Sav: in nautilus right-click on a mp3 file --> "Poperties" --> Open with
<Quarupt> man where did zeeble go
<Quarupt> i really need him back
<Sav> ok thnx, now. How do i get a "detailed look on my home folder and prevent it from opening a new window for each folder?
<Quarupt> i need to finish getting nvida working with my x
<no0tic> Sav: look in preferences...
<Skid> Ng: i mean the windows border
<Quarupt> no0tic: maybe you can help me
<Skid> sorry was playing with xfce
<quitte> Quarupt: just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and configure it. what's so hard about that?
<Quarupt> i did
<Skid> ng1
<Quarupt> it doesnt work i got the driver and installed it
<quitte> Quarupt: i mean you never asked for dri working - so it should be really easy
<Skid> Ng: http://de.lunar-linux.org/xfce4/screenshots/2005-01-09-223724_1600x1200_scrot_thumbnail.png <-- like that screenshot there.. I'd like to make my terminals like it
<Quarupt> quitte: it should but its not easy lol
<Quarupt> quitte: we were going to edit my /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<quitte> Quarupt you have to select nv driver - not nvidia. then it *is* easy
<Quarupt> quitte: but then he left and i cant edit it
<darmou> Is there any way of booting into console mode with ubuntu my video is stuffed, would booting it in single usermode help?
<Quarupt> okay i will try this
<quitte> Quarupt: zeeble told you to use nv,too
<Quarupt> quitte: nope didnt work
<gman4e> does "Maxtor 80 GB USB2.0 One Touch", work on ubuntu??
<Quarupt> quitte: i used nv driver this time
<Quarupt> quitte: still says fail
<Sav> no0tic, well the settings only apply for only that folder.. right?
<quitte> Quarupt what do you mean by doesn'T work?
<Quarupt> quitte: after i reconfigured with nv driver i restarted gdm and it failed
<Quarupt> quitte: how can i use both drivers?
<quitte> you can'T
<quitte> Quarupt what kind of dumb irc client are you using?
<quitte> Quarupt: i msged you.
<Quarupt> quitte: irsii or something
<quitte> Quarupt: and you dont see im msging you?
<Quarupt> quitte: i do see
<Quarupt> quitte: how do you think i saw you told me to use nv lol
<quitte> Quarupt. ok you didn't see. i told you in this chan
<quitte> Quarupt install irssi-text.
<Quarupt> quitte: and i tried it and it failed lol
<Quarupt> quitte: it is installed
<Quarupt> quitte: i got your messages
<quitte> Quarupt: you can change windows with alt-n. like alt-1
<quitte> why don'T you reply me with msg then?
<kbrooks> take this out of here, quitte and Quarupt.
<jono> hi al
<jono> all
<no0tic> where can I find packages change logs?
<PLUCKy_8954> hello
<[m0rph] > hi
<Sav> how prevent new window opening when i access a folder? want it to open in the active window
<Skid> Sav: in the prefs, say open in browser window
<lordan> no0tic, of installed packages? /usr/share/doc/<package>/[cC] hange[lL] og.gz usually
<Skid> it'll be more like "explorer" then
<Sav> Skid, cant find where.
<Skid> edit -> pres
<Skid> prefs
<no0tic> lordan: of new packages (not already installed)
<Sav> ahh now i see
<Skid> then behavoir tab
<Skid> :)
<Sav> thnx
<Skid> np
<lordan> no0tic, good question
<Sav> Anyone know how to install Wlan, got "Dell TrueMobile 1400 Dualband Wlan MINI-PCI card"
<no0tic> brb
<da_bon_bon> anyone here uses the hoary array3 iso ?
<no0tic> re
<da_bon_bon> re ?
<PLUCKy_8954> re = wb
<da_bon_bon> hey, i realized that my isp keeps track of every site i visit. BASTARDS! can i use any circumvent ?
<TW> hi all
<Sav> How do i know what module my wlan sould use? i find the wlan in device manager
<Guardiann> hi
<TW> i have a problem with x server under a via pc
<TW> it doesn't start
<no0tic> Sav: google is your friend ;)
<no0tic> TW: warty or hoary?
<TW> warty
<TW> i try with live cd and it works
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, sure.
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, how many hours are you usually online?
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, because i have a (instant) idea.
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: no idea. maybe 6 per day ?
<da_bon_bon> whats the idea ?
<Caleb^> quitte: the uname -r displays 2.4.26 version
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, proxy.
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: is there any free one ?
<quitte> Caleb^: i told you, didn't i?
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, i'll install it on my comp for you and you can use my comp to access sites
<quitte> Caleb^: that's because your kernel *is* 2.4.26
<da_bon_bon> kbrooks: u r computer is always on ?
<kbrooks> da_bon_bon, yeah.
<kbrooks> don't worry -- i won't be monitoring sites that you access
<kbrooks> i understand privay
<Caleb^> quitte: but my diretory is /lib/modules/2.6.8... blah blah
<quitte> Caleb^ you are not running that kernel. period. no discussion.
<quitte> Caleb^: reboot and see if you can boot a 2.6 kernel
<Caleb^> quitte: so how can i run that kernel
<quitte> Caleb^: reboot.
<Caleb^> quitte: i install ubuntu as custom
<quitte> Caleb^: your bootloader should have been configured to show you all installed kernels i guess
<da_bon_bon> anyone here uses the hoary array3 iso ?
<Caleb^> brb
<Guardiann> da_bon_bon doesnt appear so
<HrdwrBoB> da_bon_bon: is there a problem?
<da_bon_bon> Guardiann: right!
<da_bon_bon> HrdwrBoB: nah. wanted to ask howz it? coz i can never hope to download 'em.
<Sav> Anyone wanna helt me with WLAN, driver is installed, module is loaded but i get no interface on the wlan, s i cant add it to the network-list
<mannemarak> Hi all,
<mannemarak> hi
<mannemarak> can anyone help with setting the mail up to work with MS exchange?
<questioner> ive got a question, i want to set a crontab wich executes a command every 10 minutes, is the following syntax correct? */10 * * * * root rm -r /home/user/.Trash/*
<synan> hi all
<synan> have some probs again.. =)
<synan> trying to run xfce installer gave me an error of mising glib.. any ideas?
<bebek> hello
<bebek> is the procedure for installing fglrx driver in hoary the same as in warty? (in the wikipage)
<synan> trey3, are u here? =)
<Guardiann> synan have you installedd glib?
<Ferry> scizzo: do you have speedstep issues on your tecra?
<synan> Guardiann, isnt it suppoesed to be installed already?
<Ferry> scizzo: or usb?
<bebek> my hoary shows a message that the package could not be authenticated when i do apt-get install
<bebek> what could be the problem?
<Guardiann> try searching and installing from synaptic
<siretart_> hi there
<quitte> can someone running warty please tell Quarupt which 2.6.8 kernel and headers to install for a p3?
<synan> Guardiann, synaptic said it is installed, but i searched for GModule but with no results..
<Guardiann> synan thats strange when i do a seach for it it doesnt show up
<siretart> is there a info browser in ubunut/main?
<synan> Guardiann, what doesnt show up?
<synan> glib?
<Guardiann> yep
<Sav> Anyone wanna helt me with WLAN, driver is installed, module is loaded but i get no interface on the wlan, s i cant add it to the network-list
<quaru> wow xchat
<quaru> yeaa
<quaru> are you here man?
<jcoxon77> hi everyone
<bebek> why does hoary does not detect package dependency automatically upon calling "apt-get install <something" ???
<bebek> it always say that something is not installed....
<erGoline> Hi I have some problems setting X for a Sis630 with a LCD Panel (All-in-one PC.. notebook hardware) while with the external VGA it's all ok. Any hint?
<BockBilbo> hello
<Fish2005> hi
<spiral> oups... evolution breaks in hoary update ? :-/
<siretart> Sav: which driver? did you check the syslog for error messages?
<siretart> spiral: evolution 2.1.3.2-0ubuntu3 seems to work for me [tm] 
<MasTinoX> hello
<spiral> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<spiral>   evolution libcamel1.2-1
<spiral> siretart: dist-upgrade now and you'll see what I pasted maybe
<synan> does anyone know why my xfce installer complains of missing glib and gmodule?
<spiral> any idea about this problem with evolution ?
<siretart> spiral: sorry, I cannot reproduce your problem
<bretzel> hi there -- Something is strange : images.iso files aren't recognized ? I was used in previous ubuntu installation to be able to burn those iso through nautilus - did I missed something on this installation ?
<bretzel> Thus, How I can make nautilus to burn iso files ?
<HrdwrBoB> right click
<HrdwrBoB> write to disc
<rcaskey_> wowzers, ubuntu is gainin on the biggest distrowatch players
<bretzel> HrdwrBoB: that is the problem: there is nothing about burning in the ctx menu - !
<bretzel> HrdwrBoB: There are only the basic ops like delete; open with other apps etc ... nothing else
<bretzel> HrdwrBoB: And nautilus cd-buring pkg is installed ...
<synan> there is only one thing "wrong" with ubuntu, like many others that makes me stick to my slack. Bad offline support, or to explain, when you dont have internet - packet management nullifies itself..
<synan> if i find a way to get over that, i will be a happy ubuntu user..
<synan> one distro that made that right altho being heavily a download distro is SourceMage..
<synan> what ubuntu currently lacks is the abillity to see the deps of some packages without acctually having internet..
<synan> some packages meaning packages not installed nor available on the cd..
<bretzel> I am really screwed! What if I drag the iso file into cd cd-dvd burning window - ?
<dud> you can have a cdrom entry, or a file entry with "emergency packages"
<dud> in your sources.list
<dud> its upto yourself to provide a sane offline enviroment
<dud> as it is with slack as well
<RU63> Does anyone know how to change eth1 to wlan0  ?
<bretzel> Nautilus cd-dvd burning: I see the problem but cannot figure out how I can change the mime-type: ISO file are of type "unknown" !!! what the heck is that ?
<dud> bretzel, are you sure your iso file is complete and without errors?
<RU63> I have eth0 (plugin)  anf eth1 (wireless)  both of those won't work together.  Thus I need to make the eth1 to wlan0 so i can use both.
<RU63> how?
<bretzel> dud: How can I say ? ok I gonna mount it (loop )
<IrIT> Hi
<bretzel> dud: No there seems no errors - if I can mount the iso and browse its contents - that means it is ok
<jcoxon77> RU63: what is your wireless network card?
<dud> yeah, should be ok then
<AzMoo> I <3 whoever is the driving force behind this operating system.
<RU63> centrino
<RU63> 2100
<RU63> i am wireless right now...
<RU63> but i had to edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<RU63> and change the eth0 to eth1
<RU63> i want them both in working though
<RU63> so i need to change the eth1 to wlan0, i think
<jcoxon77> RU63: its strange that wireless has gone to eth1, pretty much all drivers now use wlan0
<bretzel> dud: If only ISO mime-type were registred but I dunno how to set it up
<RU63> hmm
<jcoxon77> RU63: did you have to install any drivers, or was it automagically working?
<RU63> was automatically set to eth1
<RU63> i installed drivers too
<RU63> has been eth1 since install
<RU63> is there a way to change it manually?
<jcoxon77> RU63: one sec, just checking
<dud> bretzel, the problem is that you cant just burn an ISO like a normal file like that...
<dud> why dont you just use cdrecord manually?
<synan> dud, but i havent seen a way to add a complete list of universe packs so i could search them using synaptic? i am new to debs..
<synan> dud, know of a way?
<siretart> RU63: I'm using ath0 for wireless, my girlfriend eth1 for wireless. nothing wrong about that
<AzMoo> Is there not a package for Firefox 1.0 ?
<siretart> AzMoo: in hoary, not in warty
<AzMoo> siretart, so if I change the distribution to hoary in Synaptic I should be able to get it?
<bretzel> no luck- cd-dvd burning - dragging the iso file into the window also screwed!!! what the f*&^ I can do ???
<RU63> siretart: does she also have eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces
<siretart> AzMoo: better don't. this would upgrade your whole system to hoary. I'm not sure you would want this
<siretart> RU63: I think so, yes
<Guardiann> bretzel how are you trying to burn the iso
<AzMoo> siretart, hoary is an unstable version?
<RU63> how should my /etc/networking/interfaces look?
<bretzel> Gaurdiann: Of course but my problem is that nautilus / gnome/ mime-types system doesn't recognize the iso - I have tested mounting it in loopback and suuccessfuly browse the contents - but nautilus can't do nothing even burning the iso as a file doens' work
<Guardiann> try burning it with k3b
<Guardiann> works very good with iso's
<siretart> AzMoo: hoary is in development, it will be released in a may
<bretzel> It totally screwed: only thing done to the blank dvd ( yes it is a dvd image iso ) is fixating; and about 30% is written if I look the surface
<siretart> RU63: please in channel
<RU63> ok
<RU63> how does her interfaces file look?
<bretzel> Guardiann: k3b needs to be running as root else there is too much setting to do I tried once... no luck either
<Guardiann> yep in warty it does
<RU63> and how do i get you to be red?
<RU63> new to x-chat
<dud> you have to press one button in k3bsetup to get it running
<dud> is that too hard?
<Guardiann> :)
<siretart> RU63: dont know for sure, she uses the gnome menu to setup her interfaces
<AzMoo> siretart, fair enough. Is there another way I can upgrade it? Just download some .debs or something?
<bretzel> dud: no that is not the problem with k3b - this app needs root privilege and I don't want to enable the root account
<siretart> AzMoo: do you really need 1.0? why not waiting for hoary to be released?
<dud> you can use the backports for firefox 1.0 in warty siretart
<Guardiann> bretze you open up terminal and type
<Stuttergart> is there a channel bot?
<dud> works great in hoary without root privileges bretzel ....
<daniels> no
<Guardiann> gksudo k3b
<bretzel> ok lets try it again...
<siretart> dud: last time I used the backports, they used a package version number higher that the one in hoary
<Stuttergart> It looks like evolution in hoary is hosed but I'm trying to avoid asking about it here if it is already documented. ;)
<AzMoo> siretart, I'm an Intranet Web Developer. 0.9.3 has a few problems with dynamically creating checkboxes. This has been fixed in 1.0.
<njan> Stuttergart, I just apt-get dist-upgrade'd and evolution works fine for me in hoary
<njan> Stuttergart, what problems are you having with it?
<siretart> dud: so upgrades to hoary still kept the version from backports. as long this isn't fixed, I would'nt recommend the backports for warty
<Stuttergart> njan:   evolution: Depends: libcamel1.2-1 (>= 1.1.3) but it is not installable
<dud> ok, never used warty myself, im running hoary
<siretart> AzMoo: in this case, I would suggest to try an uprade to hoary on a test machine, to see if hoary is usable for you. But it is work in progress and tons of updates are floating into hoary evry day
<Quarupted> is warty like a dwarfed version of the other one?
<dud> siretart, besides, if you removed the old backports version, and removed the backport entry from sources.list... wheres the problem?
<darmou> does anyone know of an x config tool for x.org?
<Scognito> hi all
<siretart> AzMoo: for myself, I'm very happy with hoary, but If there are problems, I'm able to fix them myself. don't know about you..
<dud> xorgconfig
<Guardiann> Quarupted no
<Scognito> i don't know my blank cd are not recognized by the system (hoary)
<siretart> dud: that I would have to do it myself with aptitude. look how http://backports.org solved that problem
<darmou> thanks dud:)
<AzMoo> siretart, I'm not particularly familiar with Ubuntu or Debian. I'm a passable administrator of other distributions, but nothing special. I wouldn't call myself competent.
<Scognito> k3b and nautilus-cdburner tell me that there is "no medium found"
<AzMoo> siretart, so it's probably not a good idea.
<AzMoo> It's ok, I'll just use windows for that part.
<siretart> AzMoo: indeed
<siretart> AzMoo: another solution would be to install firefox 1.0 from hand in /opt
<bretzel> duh - k3b  works - burning the dvd iso - but this is not fixing the nautilus mess --- I really don't know why it is messedup - I re-installed ubuntu two days ago and this is the first time i intent to use the nautilus cd-dvd burning - in the previous installation it was working really great...
<ups> AzMoo: i have tried the firefox package for hoary in warty, and it worked fine
<Guardiann> bretzel your welcome :)
<siretart> ups: yes? the last time I tried that if fucked up my gnome libs, preventing gdm to start
<siretart> s/if/it/
<bretzel> Yeah! thanks Guardiann - but I am running a bad nautilus installation! I would feel better if it could be fixed!
<ups> siretart: until yesterday, yes. now i've upgraded to hoary, but it worked smooth
<ups> i used it for 3-4 days
<Guardiann> ok off to work I go have fun all
<bretzel> :-)
<siretart> ups: yes, this was the reason for me to upgrade to hoary (I was close before a reinstall, but hoary is working fine enough for me)
<AzMoo> Nah, it's ok. I'll stick with 0.9.3 on this box and just leave the other one turned on for testing those particular forms.
<timello> hi there, apache-ssl not accepts SSLOptions, I need this SSLOptions +FakeBasicAuth +ExportCertData +CompatEnvVars, we have SSLExportClientCertificates, but only export client, I need server certificate too, idea?
<Quarupted> can someone walk me through auto mounting a ntfs part read only and getting an icon on my desktop?
<siretart> AzMoo: I think this is a save decision
<AzMoo> I appreciate the help though, thanks :)
<ups> siretart: i didnt upgrade to hoary for firefox though, i wanted to have xorg ;)
<bretzel> sireatrt: About hoary - how did you manage to install it fine ???? Is there a chance that in the current repos, hoary beggins to be usable ?
<ups> AzMoo: that sounds safe
<timello> guys, found, thx
<dud> hoary has reached some kind of freeze now... its gonna be more and more stable
<bretzel> Hey guys, you are talking about Firefox 1.0 ??
<siretart> bretzel: hoary is usable for me [tm] . But as said, I think there are too many updates to it yet for general recommendation
<bretzel> siretart: When hoary - xorg and nvidia-glx  are ok I will jump to it!
<vitaminmoo> 'lo all
<Quarupted> what is Xorg?
<Quarupted> like an x server alt?
<dud> im using xorg with nvidia-glx
<Quarupted> Is there 3ddesktop for warty?
<siretart> Quarupted: have a look at http://freedesktop.org
<bretzel> Quarupted: yes xorg is xserver alt based on XFree86 <4.4
<siretart> Quarupted: no, xorg is the new upstream for ubuntu for the X11 server.
<Quarupted> oh
<Quarupted> can warty have 3ddesktop?
<Stuttergart> y, evolution in hoary is hosed. :\
<bretzel> Quarupted: yes 3ddesktop is there use synaptic
<vitaminmoo> The single thing that I don't like about ubuntu so far is that it has no rolling release
<bretzel> And go have a look at the ubuntu wiki - read about 3ddesktop tuning
<vitaminmoo> Which isn't all that horrible
<bretzel> dud: ?
<Cam-> so thats happening with hoary and xorg?
<Quarupted> dont see 3d desktop what is package name?
<bebek> hello
<Quarupted> ?
<bretzel> Quarupted: wait I figure out if other apt source repo is needed in addition to the default sources for 3ddesktop
<bebek> i tried to compile the kernel module for fglrx...but it complains that /usr/src/linux is not available (the kernel source). where should i get the kernel source for the one i'm using right now?
<Quarupted> bretzel, what?
<vitaminmoo> bbl
<Quarupted> so no 3d desktop for warty?
<bretzel> Quarupted: we can install 3ddesktop easy with apt-get but I can't say if the default sources repositries provides that package - wait...
<Quarupted> ok
<Quarupted> bretzel, ?
<bretzel> Quarupted: To be sure that it works: fireup terminal console and do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   - to edit the sources file
<bretzel> then add this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<bretzel> and then also this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<dud> hmm, isnt it possible to change theme in ubuntu gnome...?
<Quarupted> okay
<dud> nothing happens when i change it in the theme preferences
<Quarupted> then just apt-get install 3ddesktop?
<bebek> anyone has ever have to compile the ATI kernel module for ubuntu? or does everyone just use sudo apt-get fglrx-driver, and it works straight away? Coz mine doesn't work...
<bretzel> Quarupted: yes if you want to use cmdline console but you can run synaptic which is really easy, and 3ddesktop appears at the beggining because of the alphabetic sorting of pkgs
<LinuxJones> dud, thqt's q known problem
<LinuxJones> argh bad typing skills
<dud> s/q/a hehe
<LinuxJones> t:P
<dud> ok.... rather crap :o
<linuxguy> question: I had issues running ubuntu because it failed to work with my adsl connection. Are these problems solved?
<LinuxJones> linuxguy, what problem is that ? What kind of hardware do you have ?
<linuxguy> sis900 eth
<linuxguy> it simply does not work with dhcp. checked the forums, but noone with the same problem was given a sulotion there
<linuxguy> *solution
<LinuxJones> linuxguy, that card should be automatically found
<bretzel> Quarupted: Oh! I forgot :  sudo apt-get update
<linuxguy> but it did not. I have an official cd, and it does not work
<LinuxJones> linuxguy, do you still have it installed ?
<bretzel> Quarupted: To update the pkg lists from the added rops
<linuxguy> no. I want to know if it works before I remove my current installation
<LinuxJones> linuxguy, is it a usb adsl modem ?
<linuxguy> no
<linuxguy> works with every other distro except vida
<Sav> How do i download mozilla-firefox 1.0 with apt-get? cant find it in synaptic
<bretzel> Sav: apt-get upgrade
<LinuxJones> linuxguy, that should be easy to get up and running, do you have internet access on another machine if you start the install ?
<linuxguy> no
<LinuxJones> bretzel, don't tell folks that
<linuxguy> one 1 pc connected
<LinuxJones> :D
<bretzel> Linuxjones: why ? I did and got filefox 1.0
<Sav> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LinuxJones> bretzel, your running Hoary though right ?
<bretzel> No
<LinuxJones> eh ?
<bretzel> warty
<linuxguy> I owuld suggest apt-get update
<linuxguy> *would
<linuxguy> and then try synaptic again
<LinuxJones> bretzel, when did that get uploaded
<linuxguy> LinuxJones: Suggestions?
<bebek> why ftp://ftp.nerim.net gives me "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<bebek> when i do apt-get update
<bebek> (i'm running hoary)
<LinuxJones> bretzel, that kind of sucks you can't :(
<linuxguy> bebek?
<Sav> bretzel, do i have to add new sources to the source.list to be able to get mozilla ff v1.0 ?
<linuxguy> what happens then?
<bebek> linuxguy: yes?
<bretzel> Linuxjones: Uploaded ??? I dunno, I have ran update and installaing unrelated pkg, before aplying, the no to be updated showed a couple of pkgs, and firefox 1.0 was there - two days ago
<Sav> bretzel, if yes, what sources
<bebek> linuxguy: nothing... i don't even know if that would affect anything
<linuxguy> <bebek> when i do apt-get update
<linuxguy> <bebek> (i'm running hoary)
<linuxguy> you get a new package list
<bebek> linuxguy: oh... read the message before, about "The following signature.. bla bla"
<LinuxJones> bretzel, I only have 0.9.3
<bretzel> I have universe, multiverse, marillat(test, unstable, ? )
<linuxguy> ok
<TW> i have enabled root user
<TW> is it possible to disable it?
<RU63> siretart: I got it to work... THANKS.... u mentioning that your girlfriend used the gnome menue...
<RU63> is all it took
<bretzel> Linuxjones: If you want I can flood the contents of my sources.list :-)
<LinuxJones> bretzel, no that's ok :D
<siretart> RU63: you're welcome
<Demitar> Is there a way to use another debconf level when installing a specific package? (Or would I have to change the global debconf level temporarily?)
<bretzel> :-) - sorry, I have also other unsupported repos but I don't think firefox 1.0 is from them :-)
<RU63> siretart: i spent days trying to do it in terminal.... took a min in menu... DOH!
<LinuxJones> bretzel, yes I am sure it's from another repo :D
<siretart> Demitar: dpkg-reconfigure -plow <package>
<bebek> i have to say i hate ATI Radeon & Linux.. can't configure it to work with ubuntu
<bebek> so sad
<bretzel> Quarupted: ?
<Quarupted> yes?
<LinuxJones> bebek, alot of folks with ATI are having some troubles right now
<Quarupted> i got it but it messed up my screen
<Demitar> siretart, yes, the problem was that the package would break unless I changed the option during package install.
<siretart> Demitar: then preseed it
<bretzel> Quarupted: Did you get 3ddesktop ? - Did you "sudo apt-get update" before apt-get install 3ddesktop ?
<bebek> LinuxJones: i can't run fgl_glxgears.. it says "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)".. and looking at /var/log/Xorg.log says that the kernel header are incompatible or something like that with fglrx
<LinuxJones> bebek, are you running warty or hoary
<bebek> LinuxJones: hoary
<bretzel> Quarupted: It should not mess you screen!! I used it in previous ubuntu installation and it was running well - only missing steps to get it work full - Have a look at ubuntu wiki - but wait I will give you the url
<LinuxJones> bebek, well vesa is always there :(
<Demitar> siretart, and how would I do that in practice? Run dpkg-foo or edit some magic file?
<klaym> is there somewhere a file with list of all programs that are started upon gnome startup?
<bebek> LinuxJones: yeah i guess..... i even installed hoary just to try out if my Radeon will work with it, as daniels said.. but obviously it doesn't
<bebek> LinuxJones: looking in internet, it seems that i need to compile the module for the kernel.. but I can't, since i don't have the kernel source for the kernel that hoary is running right now (i.e. i don't have /usr/src/linux/bla bla bla)
<siretart> Demitar: thats quite advanced usage of debconf. install debconf-doc, look at the documentation, use google. sorry, its to long to explain it on irc
<Demitar> siretart, either way, thanks. I solved it by dpkg-reconfigure debconf temporarily, but I would really prefer dpkg -p{}.
<bebek> LinuxJones: do you know how I can get the /usr/src/linux/bla bla bla) ?
<LinuxJones> bebek, you will be looking for linux-source
<bebek> LinuxJones: i downloaded it
<LinuxJones> bebek, ok cd /usr/src
<hou5ton> i downloaded the Ubuntu cd, and it "starts" to install, but locks up at about the third step, i.e. choosing the language
<bretzel> Quarupted: Here the URL:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/3ddesktopHowto/view?searchterm=3ddesktop
<bebek> LinuxJones: but while compiling, it complains that /usr/src/linux/include/version.h is not available.
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<LinuxJones> bebek, ok cd /usr/src
<quarupted> why wont X-Chat remeber my nick?
<hou5ton> i've burned it twice, .... same thing
<bebek> LinuxJones: ok.. then?
<LinuxJones> bebek, then do ls -al
<bebek> then?
<bebek> i have directory "linux" there
<bretzel> Quarupted: Here the URL:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/3ddesktopHowto/view?searchterm=3ddesktop
<LinuxJones> bebek, you should see the kernel source filename ends with .bz2
<bebek> LinuxJones: ehheeh i already decompressed it
<LinuxJones> bebek, ok rm linux
<pjalajas> sorry, newbie here, needing help troubleshooting a modem irq or io conflict
<bebek> LinuxJones: rm it??? could you tell me what you are going to do?
<LinuxJones> bebek, then do ln -s linux-source-directory linux
<siretart> pjalajas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingIRQProblems
<LinuxJones> bebek, you have to change the link to the new source
<bebek> ok....
<pjalajas> wow, that was quick, thanks, I'll check it out.
<LinuxJones> bebek, linux is just a link (pointer) to another file/directory
<bebek> LinuxJones: but the one from linux-source_blalbalbal.bz2 doesn't have /include/version.h
<bebek> LinuxJones: and that's required while compiling the kernel module for ATI
<LinuxJones> bebek, did you decompress the linux-source ?
<bebek> LinuxJones: yes
<LinuxJones> bebek, so you did tar xfjv linux-source-2.6-whatever ?
<bebek> yessss
<bebek> linux-source-2.6.10
<bebek> but uname -a  shows "2.6.8.1-4"
<LinuxJones> bebek, ok so do ls -al does the linux link point to the decompressed source directory ?
<bebek> is that ok?
<LinuxJones> bebek, no
<bebek> hmmmm
<klaym> on firefox, how do I give my account and password for going to my ftp server?
<bebek> LinuxJones: what should i do to get kernel 2.6.10 ?
<bebek> LinuxJones: i did apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, but the kernel didn't get updated
<LinuxJones> bebek, you can run synaptic and search for linux-image
<LinuxJones> bebek, or from command line do apt-cache search kernel-image | grep 2.6
<LinuxJones> bebek, does your video card run in Warty ?
<bretzel> hmmm 3ddesktop is running really well :-) but the screen freq has slowed now
<bebek> LinuxJones: there's a lot of 2.6 there.. but they don't say if it is 2.6.10 or anything... the one that has three figures are only 2.6.8 and 2.6.9
<bebek> LinuxJones: nope.. i have to use vesa in Warty
<LinuxJones> bebek, I don't run Hoary sorry :(
<BockBilbo> anyone here has tried wifi radar i ubuntu???
<BockBilbo> http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<BockBilbo> ?
<bebek> ok... if uname -a says that i have 2.6.8, it is safe to remove /lib/modules/2.6.10 right?
<Cred> Hello
<wezzer> hello
<Cred> I have a brand new Samsung TFT here but I don't know the correct values for it to the xorg.conf
<Cred> +spelling etc.
<Cred> Anyhow, I know the recommended resolution for this and the Hz. How do I know what to put to xorg.conf?
<LinuxJones> bebek, if your not planning on running 2.6.10 yes
<bebek> htx
<bebek> thx
<bebek> now booting to 2.6.10
<BockBilbo> obyeee
<Mitario> hey guys
<LinuxJones> Cred, check the manual that came with your screen to see what it can handle or check the manufacturers website
<Mitario> anyone knows of the problem about not able to access smb shares via nautilus, but with smbclient it works?
<bramz> somebody speak spanish??
<LinuxJones> bramz, #ubuntu-es
<bramz> thanks!!!
<LinuxJones> :)
<bebek> LinuxJones: i'm running 2.6.10 now... and i have the /usr/src/linux set to point to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10
<LinuxJones> bebek, ok did you try loading the module in that kernel ?
<bebek> wait
<bebek> there is something
<bebek> wait
<bebek> i'll tell you later
<bebek> hmmm
<irbdavid> hiya, can anyone give me any pointers how to fix my sound - it's kinda crackly when other thing sare going on on the screen, eg mouse moving etc
<bebek> something strange
<bebek> i can compile the module, but can't make install it
<im_ka> hi
<im_ka> could someone help me set up a new hd?
<im_ka> i'm having troubles with all partition tools. im trying parted, and it keeps telling me "Error: Unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label." whatever i try to do
<im_ka> i'm having troubles with all partition tools. im trying parted, and it keeps telling me "Error: Unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label." whatever i try to do
<LinuxJones> im_ka, where do you physically have the new drive connected too ?
<collusion> does anyone here use ubuntu on a laptop?  i think postfix's chrooted /etc/resolv.conf doesn't get updated when the address of my wireless card changes.  is there some mechanism that's supposed to update that?
<im_ka> LinuxJones, it's ide1 i think. in my mobile rack
<im_ka> Information: The operating system thinks the geometry on /dev/hdc is
<im_ka> 9727/255/63.  Therefore, cylinder 1024 ends at 8032.499M.
<im_ka> 9727/255/63.  Therefore, cylinder 1024 ends at 8032.499M.
<beowulf_> hello all
<im_ka> sorry for the flood
<im_ka> LinuxJones, first i need to create a disklabel, right?
<ssam> is there a way to see a changelog in synaptic?
<LinuxJones> fdisk /dev/hdc then type m + enter
<beowulf_> can anyone help me with installing a modem with ubuntu
<MasTinoX2> hi
<MasTinoX2> can anybody help me with this
<MasTinoX2> Linux tokyo-ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Thu Nov 18 11:47:33 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux but
<MasTinoX2> if i do a  apt-cache search kernel-source
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.2.25 - Linux kernel source for version 2.2.25
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.4.24 - Linux kernel source for version 2.4.24 with Debian patches
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.4.25 - Linux kernel source for version 2.4.25 with Debian patches
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.4.26 - Linux kernel source for version 2.4.26 with Debian patches
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.6.5 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.5 with Debian patches
<AzMoo> Does ubuntu come with a news reader?
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.6.6 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.6 with Debian patches
<MasTinoX2> kernel-source-2.6.7 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.7 with Debian patches
<MasTinoX2> MasTinoX2 :(
<MasTinoX2> how can i get the same version
<MasTinoX2> ?
<ssam> azmoo thunderbird
<LinuxJones> AzMoo, yeah pan
<AzMoo> ssam, duh, of course. Thanks.
<MasTinoX2> strange i don,t have the same kernel to download
<benjami> hi
<benjami> if i try to mount an logical ntfs partition my system freezes (hoary)
<sanochaor> hola
<godsmoke> benjami: by 'freezes' do you mean kernel panic?
<sppt> hi
<sppt> i need help!
<lerio> hi eberybody. has evolution been deleted from the list of hoary's standard packages?
<benjami> godsmoke, i can do nothing...
<benjami> the screen freezes
<godsmoke> benjami: that's not very clear -- don't do this in a gui -- go to a tty, and do it, so we know ...
<sppt> whats the site for synaptic to install things like irc clients?
<zido> what file should i "apt-get" to get a MySQL server to work with apache?
<benjami> godsmoke, yeah the same
<LinuxJones> MasTinoX2, search for linux-source & linux-image
<godsmoke> sppt: site? -- there are irc clients in the ubuntu repositories -- and one installed -- xchat
<sppt> i need amsn installed
<godsmoke> zido: I belive it's mysql-server
<lerio> hi everybody. has evolution been deleted from the list of hoary's standard packages?
<godsmoke> sppt: well -- did you check if it's in the repository?
<sppt> no
<zido> okie
<godsmoke> sppt: why not?
<sppt> dunno where to find
<godsmoke> zido: just open synaptic, and do a name search for "mysql"
<bebek> LinuxJones: are you there???
<LinuxJones> bebek, for about another 2 mins :)
<LinuxJones> bebek, how did you get along ?
<bebek> LinuxJones: I'm happy!! it works now!!!!
<LinuxJones> sweet :)
<bebek> LinuxJones: hehehehe
<bebek> LinuxJones: i guess i will write guide for this...
<daniels> bebek: quack
<bebek> daniels!!!!
<bebek> hehehehe
<sppt> where is the repository?
<bebek> how do you know that bebek is duck?
<godsmoke> sppt: huh?
<LinuxJones> bebek, put it on the wiki
<daniels> dapat berbahasa indo
<bebek> i will
<bebek> ooooo
<bebek> hehehe
<bebek> on the weekend at least
<bebek> not now.. since i have assignment due this friday. ehhehehe
<MasTinoX2> LinuxJones, can find this linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<klaym> sudo chown -R root:root <- what exactly happens there?
<MasTinoX2> but for the sources this
<zido> godsmoke: i did, but there was a looot of packages, one to work with apache2, but since i'm running 1.x.xx it wouldn't help :p
<bebek> thx linuxjones
<LinuxJones> bebek, :)
<godsmoke> zido: right -- but that's not mysql-server
<MasTinoX2> root@tokyo-ubuntu:/home/rafa/MyDownloads/fsam7400-0.4.0 # apt-cache search linux-source
<MasTinoX2> linux-patch-debian-2.6.8.1 - Debian patches to Linux 2.6.8.1
<MasTinoX2> linux-source-2.6.8.1 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.8.1 with Debian patches
<MasTinoX2> is this valid ?
<godsmoke> MasTinoX2: what do you mean, valid?
<LinuxJones> MasTinoX2, you need to compile a module or something ?
<MasTinoX2> yes LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> MasTinoX2, for what device ?
<MasTinoX2> need to compile
<bebek> good night everyone
<bebek> i'm in a happy mood
<bebek> hehehe
<LinuxJones> bebek, cya
<bebek> bye
<MasTinoX2> fsam7400-0.4.0 it is a http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/
<sanochaor> alguien habla castellano
<MasTinoX2> so that i can but my wifi to work
<MasTinoX2> yo
<MasTinoX2> :P
<sanochaor> jejej
<MasTinoX2> LinuxJones, need the sources no ?
<sanochaor> estoy intentando configurar mi Compact Scan Usb de Trust y no hay coj......
<godsmoke> MasTinoX2: depends on which card you have
<godsmoke> MasTinoX2: which card do you have?
<MasTinoX2> ok it is a PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<LinuxJones> MasTinoX2, what kind of wifi card do you have ?
<LinuxJones> nm
<phillix> anyone know how I get the System Configuration -> Screen Resolutioon wizard to recognize new resolutions that a newly connected monitor can handle?
<godsmoke> that's not what the screen resolution chooser is for
<godsmoke> it's not a wizard
<LinuxJones> MasTinoX2, so the card works but you need some additional functionality ?
<Ferry> anyone else having usb troubles after upgrading to current hoary
<MasTinoX2> yes LinuxJones
<MasTinoX2> need to install that module but then i get that error
<phillix> what is the screen resolution chooser for?
<MasTinoX2> so to compile i need the kernel sources right ?
<godsmoke> to choose between resolutions that have been configured in the x11 config
<phillix> i have tried adding new modes to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 but they dont appear in the chooser
<godsmoke> probably because you didn't do it correctly
<phillix> well I added the new mode to the beginning of each line where other modes are defined. do you have any other suggestions?
<JammyB> could anyone spare 5 mins to help a newb get going with getting a C/C++ dev environment up and running please?
<godsmoke> phillix: did you restart x?
<phillix> yes
<LinuxJones> MasTinoX2, what does uname -r output ?
<godsmoke> JammyB: just install gcc
<MasTinoX2> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<LinuxJones> JammyB, apt-get install build-essential
<godsmoke> phillix: then you should run xfree86 config
<phillix> i'll try that
<JammyB> I've installed gcc using the packet manager, I can't seem to find how to run the thing!
<collusion> you type 'gcc' at the command line?
<JammyB> I used the synpatic package manager and installed gcc3.3 I think
<JammyB> yet it doesn't appear in the menus
<godsmoke> ...
<JammyB> oh hang on, I might be very stupid
<godsmoke> it's not graphical -- it's not supposed to appear in the menus
<collusion> gcc isn't an ide, it's a compiler.
<Martok> Does gcc link the source code too?
<Martok> Or isn't it called "ld"?
<Martok> The linker.
* godsmoke has to leave -- this channel is getting to me
<JammyB> ah I see now. what's the best ide to use with it?
<JammyB> sorry for my idiocy, first time and that..
<Martok> I've never used an IDE with gcc on Linux.
<Bilbainan> Hi!
<Martok> Hello.
<Bilbainan> :D
<Martok> ;[
<Martok> What's up?
<ssam> jammyb, depends what you want to do, if you are learning writing code in a text editor like gedit is a good place to start
<JammyB> what about emacs or vim? are they just text editors then? I don't think I'd manage without something like visual studio or bloodshed
<Bilbainan> XD
<RU63> HI,  new problem - cd won't mount in new user.  Only in the first user
<Martok> I just use vim myself.
<scizzo> JammyB: anjuta?
<Bilbainan> can someone explain me why if i install k3b in hoary, the kde control panel appears in the application menu of gnome?
<scizzo> mono for .NET stuff?
<JammyB> ah cheers those look like the type of things
<Martok> Wasn't k3b made for KDE?
<Bilbainan> yes
<biezt> anybody here knows vsftpd and can help me make it run ?
<Bilbainan> but... i thought the kde menus where different from gnome's
<Bilbainan> :S
<JammyB> ok thanks all, I'll have a go with those. cheers, bye
<ssam> bilbainan, in theory they use the same system these days
<Martok> I'm not experinced with KDE.
<Bilbainan> ssam, which system?
<Bilbainan> how is it called?
<ssam> freedesktop.org
<Bilbainan> oh.. and thats why in hoary the applications:// menu has dissapeared?
<biezt> can anyone help me ?
<pe7er> biezt: hey, i've been looking into that, too. although i haven't started it yet, but its on my todo list
<ssam> is cups working in hoary at the moment?
<pe7er> biezt: what is your specific problem? guess we could 'join forces' for that.
<biezt> i understand nothing of vsftpd
<biezt> and linux :P
<Bilbainan> ssam, and is it possible to remove those kde control links from the menu?
<pe7er> biezt: guess its all started through inetd
<ssam> probably, but you may have to edit text fiels to do it
<biezt> i know it runs, but what's my adress and what is the login :P
<biezt> where can i find those ?
<ssam> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Standards_2fmenu_2dspec
<pe7er> biezt: can enlighten you with some basics. in debian based systems all config files are in /etc/, more specifcally in /etc/<packagename>
<biezt> k tnx
<scizzo> pe7er: ?
<pe7er> wrong?
<scizzo> pe7er: most of them are
<scizzo> not all
<pe7er> ok
<pjalajas> I'm back.  DebuggingIRQProblems didn't help.  I see Kernel panic:  Fatal exception in interrupt.  Call Trace includes mentions of ltmodem ltserial do_softirq d_IRQ
<scizzo> its the number one place to look for configurations for the whole system
<pjalajas> that's after running "wvdialconf test"
<pe7er> biezt: however, all docs are supposed to be in /usr/share/doc/<packagename> ... if they are compressed, you can view them by "zcat <filename>|less"
<sladen> pjalajas: it's a binary driver.  There's not a great deal you can do except copmlain to the manufactuer and try to pursude them to release a source-based one that can actually be fixed
<pe7er> scizzo: of course. i tried to make things simple as i hoped vsftpd keeps its configs there
<pjalajas> that's the ltserial ltmodem that's binary?
<pe7er> scizzo: however, it doesn't seem alike
<biezt> pe7er is right !~
<Bilbainan> byeee
* pe7er jumps around through the room, happily, because he was right for this one moment
<pjalajas> cat /proc/interrupts lists ltserial, uhci_hcd on irq 10.  Is that my problem and can I remove the uhci one (I only need the modem at this point.
<tuxer> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/view/1389
<SePpiK> why doesn't run my WLan with WEP? It runs without WEP!!! Have anyone an Idea
<SePpiK> I have an Intel Wireless pro 2100
<snowblink> SePpiK: enable in your AP?
<SePpiK> yes
<SePpiK> when I disable it in my AP, and i disable it in /etc/network/interface it runs
<snowblink> SePpiK: you've added the key to your interface?
<SePpiK> yes, it is in /etc/network/interfaces
<jono> if I dist-upgrade now, will I be spared the metacity bug?
<njs> 12345
<njs> oops
<njs12345> I'm trying to follow the beagle tutorial
<njs12345> I keep getting a System.NullReferenceException at Beagle.Daemon:SetupLog
<jazzka> what happened to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ??
<jazzka> is no more available?
<Stew2> Where are the ISO's? Whenever I go to look for current ISO's of Ubuntu Hoary, all I find is .gz files.
<pe7er> biezt: have you found out where to define the ftp root directories?
<[DA] Cobra> hi is there any one here who can help instal ubuntu
<bitfoo> hi
<crimsun> [DA] Cobra: what sort of issues are you having?
<crimsun> 'lo bitfoo
<bitfoo> i had a quick question.  is there a wireless network browser similar to the windows one or the one that intel provides?
<bitfoo> or do i have to input all the information manually
<xet7> Hi, how do I install Gnoppix to hard drive?
<pybe> xet7: with Knoppix its hd_install ithink
<pw> Good afternoon, my Ubuntan friends.
<QT> hi! trying to install ubuntu from CD and it fails installing the base-files package. can the CD be corrupt?
<pybe> xet7: in a terminal try hd<tab><tab> or see if there is a menu item or somethign
<pybe> QT yes the cd can me corrupt
<pybe> s/me/be
<QT> damn
<QT> pybe: then i should probably try another one of the set
<pybe-lappy> QT: did you check the md5sums on the iso?
<QT> pybe: i received 10 CDs via mail order
<pybe-lappy> QT: ahh
<QT> no ISO involved!
<pybe-lappy> QT: try the other 9 =)
<[DA] Cobra> hello can some one please help me
<QT> i received them thru mail and gave them to collegues. the 1st collegue has now this issue
<bitfoo> :(
<QT> pybe-lappy: ok, next week then, when i have been home again to get another one
<crypticreign> evolution is gone.. and when i try to apt-get it i get   evolution: Depends: libcamel1.2-1 (>= 1.1.3) but it is not installable
<QT> another collegue has a different problem. when d-i comes up the screen is flickering like hell
<crypticreign> ugh, here i come into work and its dissapeared
<pybe-lappy> QT: do a google, cause some cd drives can be weird i remember something about booting with nocddma or soethin
<pybe-lappy> QT: try booting with nofb
<pybe-lappy> QT: nofb for the flicker thing
<QT> ok. trying to remember now everything :-)
<QT> pybe: understood! :-)
<QT> pybe: the problem with the CD happens on a VMware install. maybe that's the reason!?
<pybe-lappy> QT: i think the wiki should have info on install cheat codes some where
<pybe-lappy> QT: could be
<QT> will check that
<Ferry> were there any big acpi related changes in the last couple of days
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Is usplash still planned for hoary?
<pybe-lappy> is there a way to list available wifi access points in linux
<QT> pybe-lappy: iwlist [iface]  scan
<[DA] Cobra> hi guys i have windows os but i want to have ubuntu as well but if install on anouther drive can i choose on startup whic i want win or linux
<QT> [DA] Cobra: yes, you can
<QT> ubuntu will install Grub boot loader and let you choose between your current OS and ubuntu
<pybe-lappy> QT: "Failed to read scan data : Operation not supported" i guess thats not supported in the driver then?
<[DA] Cobra> so i just instal ubuntu on anouther phisical dirve
<[DA] Cobra> or can it be a partision
<crypticreign> evolution is gone.. when i apt-get it says  evolution: Depends: libcamel1.2-1 (>= 1.1.3) but it is not installable
<QT> pybe-lappy: what card?
<pybe-lappy> QT: intersil prism2
<QT> [DA] Cobra: can be either
<pybe-lappy> QT: dell 1200 or something
<QT> pybe-lappy: hmm, never dealt with these
<QT> pybe-lappy: i know some cards need to be UP before scanning. so try "ifconfig <iface> up" and then scan again
<pybe-lappy> QT: its up and connected at the moment
<QT> pybe-lappy: sorry, no idea and gotta go now calling it a day :-)
<ficusplanet> pybe-lappy, I have a card that uses the prism2 drivers, as well (a Linksys WPC11 Ver. 3), and it does not support scan.
<pybe-lappy> QT: i just wanted to test the overlaps of some of my access points with something like xps show available networks thing
<QT> maybe later......
<pybe-lappy> QT: tks
<QT> pybe-lappy: and thanks again for suggestions! will try them!
<pybe-lappy> ficusplanet: thought as much
<zido> is there any way to get Apache with PHP support with "apt-get", or anybody know any good tutorials to install PHP on a Apache server?
<ficusplanet> zido, apache 1 or 2?
<zido> 1
<ficusplanet> zido, I think you just need to apt-get install apache php4
<ficusplanet> zido, if you go into synaptic, though, you can just browse all the php packages to add mysql support, etc.
<zido> but i can't find for Apache 1, just apache2
<ficusplanet> zido, do you have the universe repository in your sources.list?
<zido> think so
<zido> where was the file again? :p
<ficusplanet> zido, you can just go into synaptic and go to settings->repositories.  Make sure you've checked the lines with universe in the sections.
<zido> yep
<zido> i have
<ficusplanet> Have you updated your sources since then (clicked reload in synaptic or run apt-get update)?
<zido> yes
<ficusplanet> Then the package you need should just be called apache.
<zido> i think i found it
<HauntedUnix> How do i get loopback mounting working in Ubuntu (Warty)
<HappyFool> sudo modprobe loop
<HappyFool> then mount -o loop <etc> as usual
<HauntedUnix> Ooer. didn't even think to look for an existing module - was thinking I'd have to compile one
<HauntedUnix> THanks, HappyFool.
<tjatja> hi,
<tjatja> how do I install network in a TEXTbased ubuntu server system+
<ficusplanet> tjatja, What do you mean by install network?
<tjatja> Nice,
<scaroo_> hi ppl ! i cannot find any python mode for emacs in the repos, am i blind ?
<tjatja> I have installed a 'custom' ubuntu and it did not configure the network interface with a static address, netowrk name, etc. How do I put the right informatin in whatever config fiels, or is there a textbased script/program to install network info?
<HappyFool> scaroo_: i see a python-mode
<HappyFool> apt-cache --names-only search python-mode
<scaroo_> forget about that, it was just in front of my eyes :s
<scaroo_> HappyFool, thx
<duzchip> ))
<duzchip> ))
<direwolf> anyone know how to gaim to see new installed plugins?
<ficusplanet> tjatja, I'm not exactly sure how to make your settings permanent from the CLI, but you can get it working for this session at least by running "sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 xx.xxx.xxx.xxx up" where xx.xxx.xxx.xxx is your desired ip address.  Or you can run "sudo /sbin/dhclient eth0"
<Neill> edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<Neill> which allows you to define ip addresses
<Neill> and other network settings.
<beetlebum> hi all! is there a gui for setting up services? i want hdparm to run by default, and some other things
<bitfoo> is there a wireless network browser :|
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, If you in hoary, netapplet should be in the universe repository.  If you aren't you can install the debian sid packages for netapplet and wireless-tools
<direwolf> I have 2 wireless cards in my laptop, one is defined as eth1 and the other wifi0
<direwolf> I do find out which piece of physical hardware is assigned to each
<klaym> experiences on bluetooth connection to a Nokia phone on Ubuntu?
<tjatja> THANKS! I think I have enough info to set up the network!!!
<bitfoo> oh cool ficusplanet
<bitfoo> i have wireless tools installed
<bitfoo> dunno about netapplet
<meepsa02> BITCHES AND HOES
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Are you in hoary or warty?
<meepsa02> HOARY?
<meepsa02> hoary?
<meepsa02> is that new?
<uid_zer0> anyone's having the new Evolution crashing right after it launches?
<ficusplanet> meepsa02, It's the development branch of Ubuntu.
<bitfoo> i am in warty
<bitfoo> maybe i should try hoary?
<beetlebum> is there a gui for setting up services and runlevels? i want hdparm to run by default, and some other things
<pepsi> warty, hoary, and grumpy.. all qualities of a bad date
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, You may run into some problems doing that - YMMV.  You might just want to install the debian packages of netapplet and wireless-tools (you need 0.27).
<klaym> is hoary stable enough to try out? is it faster than warty?
<kent> uid_zer0, my evolution (hoary, newly upgraded) works.
<ficusplanet> klaym, I've been running it for over a month and haven't had problems
<Sorcerer> hi
<klaym> ficusplanet: ok
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/netapplet
<pw> beetlebum: Ubuntu doesn't use runlevels, at least not in the way you're probably thinking of.
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, And this: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/wireless-tools
<beetlebum> pw, so how do i enable certain services to run? what does ubuntu use/where can i get more info?
<bitfoo> ok
<pw> beetlebum: You generally just install stuff and enable it in its config file. Look in /etc/init.d to see what runs.
<meepsa02> where do i get hoary
<beetlebum> pw, thanks. so everything in /etc/init.d runs by default
<pw> beetlebum: Also look in /etc/defaults for your service parameters
<beetlebum> ?
<pw> beetlebum: yes
<beetlebum> pw, ok cool, i'll check it out. ta
<uid_zer0> kent, hmm.. it throws "** ERROR **: Not enough memory to set up DBusConnection for use with GLib" at my face with a dirty crash
<HappyFool> err, i thought the symbolic links from /etc/rc?.d determined what in /etc/init.d runs / doesn't run
<pw> HappyFool: Well, yes, but the simple solution is to look in /etc/init.d; given that we run in runlevel 2, and everything that's in runlevel 2 runs, one might as well look in /etc/init.d
<bitfoo> how can i tell what my latest wireless tools is :O
<bitfoo> oh i have 26+27pre22 ficusplanet :|
<NanoTek> KiKoo !!
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Yeah, that's why you need the debian package
<bitfoo> is it jsut deb package.deb to install?
<ficusplanet> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<bitfoo> k
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, This is what netapplet will give you: http://www.thecardinal1978.com/GNOME/netapplet.png
<bitfoo> yah thats what i want :D
<klaym> Should I expect some data loss or broken applications when upgrading from Warty to Hoary?
<ficusplanet> klaym, You may have a few broken applications, but I don't think there is much of a chance for data loss.
<phillix> i just connected a new monitor that can do higher resolutions than my old one. I edited /etc/X11/XF86Config and set new modes, but still the screen resolution chooser does not let me select the higher res. any ideas?
<bonlamicq> help about how make a modem call connection for internet like windows connection
<ficusplanet> phillix, did you change the refresh rates of the monitor as well as the resolution?
<Stew2> Where are the current ISO's for Hoary located? I look them up and always find .gz files instead.
<phillix> yes, i copied the refresh rates from the monitors docs
<Stew2> Lingual question What is the name of a command which has been out-dated?
<ficusplanet> Did you edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or just /etc/X11/XF86Config
<bitfoo> whats dpkg command to install dependencies as well
<jaco> hi all
<phillix> sorry, my typo, there is only a XF86Config-4
<jaco> good evening
<[Phaedrus] > hello boys!
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Just install them one at a time or do "dpkg -i filename.deb filename2.deb ..."
<phillix> Stew: ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/hoary/array-3/
<farruinn> bitfoo: if you use apt you won't have to worry... otherwise put everything you want installed into one directory and do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<bitfoo> i think i got them all installed
<Stew2> phillix thanks
<bitfoo> how do i get them to show up :O
<bitfoo> the browser i mean
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, just run netapplet
<farruinn> Stew2: deprecated?
<tritium> ficusplanet, I'm glad you pointed netapplet out.  I was thinking only NetworkMonitor had that functionality.
<bitfoo> oh but you have leave the console open?
<whiprush> fabbione: the mini.iso dated the 21st is the latest for sparc right?
<phillix> hey ficusplanet, any other thoughts on my res issue?? i'm stumped here...
<farruinn> bitfoo: try [command] &
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, if you go to Computer>>Preferences>>Sessions, you can add netapplet to your startup programs and it will run whenever you log in.
<farruinn> that will put it in the background so you can close the terminal
<farruinn> ^^^ but that's a better idea =)
<bitfoo> oh cool o_O
<ficusplanet> phillix, could you post your xf86config-4 somewhere on the Web?
<bitfoo> im gonna log out and try it brb :D
<phillix> ok, hang on
<Susu> Hello
<klaym> should I delete all warty-related from sources.list when upgrading to hoary? ubuntuguide only tells me to replace only warty universe and warty security. should I do the same for multiverse, backports etc?
<erGoline> Why my sis630 + LCD works just at 800x600? :((
<ficusplanet> klaym, Yes, replace every instance of warty with hoary.
<klaym> ok thanks
<Susu> I've got pretty stupid problem with booting into Ubuntu
<ficusplanet> Susu, What's the problem?
<uid_zer0> the chain joining a chair and a keyboard
<uid_zer0> heh
<Stew2> phillix is there a location online of floppy images? I've got two machines running windows at a location. They are both on a 600 kbps internet connection. I want to image a couple of floppies and do an over-the-network install. What say you?
<Susu> ficusplanet: Ubuntu is on /dev/hda10 but whatever I try, it ends in a kernel panic
<phillix> Stew2: I dunno about floppies, sorry
<Susu> ficusplanet: Normally "kernel (hd0,9)/boot/vmlinuz initrd (hd0,9)/boot/initrd.img root=/dev/hda10 ro" should do, shouldn't it?
<spiral> hi
<spiral> I've got a problem with my modules...
<alastairpoole> Has anyone had any success installing ubuntu on the G5.  I noticed a kernel patch online, but its vague as crap. Any ideas?
<spiral> while booting, I got a lot of messages telling me modprobe syntax...
<spiral> on hoary freshly updated
<farruinn> Stew2: afaik there is no ubuntu floppy install, although you could install debian with floppies then "upgrade" to ubuntu
<spiral> what should I do ?
<Stew2> farruinn Is that fairly easy? Like do I run apt-get or something?
<pe7er> alastairpoole: a lot of the building is done on xserves... or did you run into troubles?
<Stew2> ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/ Why do folders like these have GZ files and no images?
<zido> on "./configure --with-mysql --with-apxs=..." when installing PHP for apache, what's the "--with-apxs=..." tag for? what directory do i enter there?
<Susu> I'm pretty much frustrated because it isn't working
<pe7er> alastairpoole: if yes, please be a little more specific so somebody with the fitting knowledge might help you
<ficusplanet> zido, Why aren't you just using the ubuntu packages?
<Susu> ficusplanet: Any ideas?
<alastairpoole> pe7er, well the install CD completely failed to boot, Spewed some info about GPU then firmware, then it died.
<farruinn> Stew2: the "upgrade" is fairly straightforward if you're familiar with apt
<pe7er> alastairpoole, oooh :( i've seen some threads and info about ubuntu on g5, but i can't remember those urls
<spiral> please anyone about my modules problem ???
<farruinn> basically do a base install of debian (probably want to go with stable), change your sources.list to ubutnu repos, then dist-upgrade and install the other things you need
<alastairpoole> I have checked some of the threads out, but sadly they're completely useless.  People answering for the sake of an answer.
<Susu> ficusplanet: The funny is, when installing GRUB into MBR, it boots just fine, but I don't want that, because I want GRUB from SourceMage (my main system) in MBR
<Stew2> farruinn thanks
<Stew2> I can handle that. Where do I get the debian diskette images from?
<pe7er> alastairpoole, sorry, i guess i do the same here
<farruinn> www.debian.org
<farruinn> not sure of the exact location, but it's not hard to find
<alastairpoole> nah.
<ficusplanet> Susu, I'm not sure what the problem is.  I would just play around with the partitions in the grub config a bit.
<Susu> Seems I'm the only one with THAT problem?! *sigh*
<Susu> ficusplanet: I tried so many different configs, I'm tired by now
<brk3> can anyone tell me how to apply a theme to gtk1 apps?
<no0tic> why sudo aptitude dist-upgrade wants to install kernel 386 even if I've the last k7 one?
<Susu> brk3: Install gtk-theme-switch
<zido> ficusplanet: i still can't find the mod for PHP
<Stew2> farruinn thanks. i got the page up and bookmarked it.
<brk3> Susu: cool thanks
<Susu> ficusplanet: I'm not completely stupid with linux, grub and lilo, but it isn't working in any way
<pe7er> alastairpoole, this doesn't help really i suppose: Jeff Waugh: We actually have a few G5 Xserve machines for building our PowerPC packages, and had to write some kernel patches to get them to boot! That was pretty cool - maybe we were the first? I don't know. ;-) ppc64 support is on the list of things we want to deliver for our next release, due in April 2005 (there'll be a Preview again in March). We're not planning to support SPARC at the momen
<pe7er> t... But I have a few machines here I could start building on! Anyone else? ;-)
<ficusplanet> zido, If you install the php4 package, it will install the module for apache 1 by default.
<Susu> brk3: You're welcome *g*
<pe7er> looks like you got to apply those patches first
<alastairpoole> pe7er, it is useful
<bitfoo> works :D
<brk3> Susu: so basically will that let me manage themes for gtk1 as well as gtk2?
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, Awesome.
<bur[n] er> when is 6 months after the warty release??
<bitfoo> now if i get the battery status to work it will be awesome :D
* bur[n] er was going to install ubuntu on another machine but might wait for hoary
<alastairpoole> thanks pe7er
<spiral> bitfoo: smart battery ? :-p
<Susu> brk3: You can call "switch" for gtk1 and "switch2" for gtk2
<Susu> bitfoo: hoary will be released in april
<alastairpoole> I'll just wait for the next release, I don't have time to disasemble the install cd
<brk3> Susu: ok. thanks again :)
<bitfoo> its something else
<bitfoo> something asus fucked up :|
<bitfoo> with dsdt or something
<zido> ficusplanet: it doesn't work tho
<pw> Is there a workaround for bug#5482?
<zido> what's the modulename?
<ficusplanet> zido, libphp4.so
<Susu> Does someone - by chance - has Grub/Lilo NOT installed into MBR?
<pe7er> alastairpoole, :)
<pw> zido: xfonts-75dpi, but I suspect it's misfiled.
<ficusplanet> Make sure it isn't commented out in your httpd.conf.  And make sure your running your script from the DocumentRoot, etc.
<Susu> Okay guys, thats all
<piratePenguin> whats the best bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<zido> pw: what?
<bitfoo> http://www.gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19527&file1=19527-1.png&file2=19527-2.png&file3=&name=Clearlooks <---whats that bar on the bottom :O
<zido> ficusplanet: thanks
<pw> zido: sorry, thought you were asking about my bug modole :)
<Susu> I'm tired of Ubuntu now and will enjoy my Source Mage now
<Susu> bitfoo: its' the xfce-panel
<ficusplanet> bitfoo, That's the XFCE dock.  You can do something similar in GNOME by making a panel and then telling it not to expand - in the properties page.
<pe7er> piratePenguin, pirate? hell no, sharks patrol those waters. azureus? available via ubuntu backports, for example. but i've recently read it got some issues. however, it looks nice and has tons of features.
<bitfoo> :O
<zido> :P
<klaym> could someone using Hoary do me a little favour please? that would be to paste me the inside of sources.list.
<Susu> Bye, guys
<bitfoo> BYEBYE
<bitfoo> :|
<bat> hi
<Stew2> hi
<piratePenguin> pe7er: lol.. believe it or not, torrents *do* have other uses other than pirate (just nobody uses them)... yea I think I'll try azureus... needs java, so I better get that.. thanks anyhow
<ficusplanet> piratePenguin, There's also gnome-btdownload
<piratePenguin> ficusplanet: cool... thats even better, thanks
<ficusplanet> piratePenguin, np
<piratePenguin> ficusplanet: know where I get it?
<emanuelez> hello *
<Sav> Anyone wanna help me with getting my wlan up n running?
<emanuelez> Sav: did u check the wiki?
<Sav> yep, about using ndiswprapper,
<emanuelez> sav: indeed
<Sav> driver and module seems ok and loaded, just cant choose the wlan when im setting up the network
<Sav> its not in the list for some reason, ifconfig doesent see it
<emanuelez> is your wlan card supported?
<Sav> i guess, its a broadcom, read about ppl getting it to work with ndiswprapper
<emanuelez> mmm... i would try sending them an email--- i'm not a wlan expert
* pe7er clearifies he pointed at piratePenguin's nick, not the torrent
<TreadingSoftly> Hi folks. I've just installed Ubuntu on my laptop as well as my desktop. My Linux and Windows machines talk to each other, slowly, with Samba. If I want fast and secure file sharing between my Ubuntu machines, should I keep using Samba, or should I install something else alongside? (And if so, what would you recommend?)
<emanuelez> TreadingSoftly: secure uh? go with ssh
<erGoline> hi, someone that could help me with a "stupid" X configuration (Sis630 chipset + LCD)?
<TreadingSoftly> emanuelez: ssh is great... but how can i use it to open up a file on my desktop web server for editing in gedit or screem or quanta on my laptop? So far I only have experience with puttying into my Ubuntu desktop.
<emanuelez> TreadingSoftly: i guess gnome vfs supports ssh
<stuNNed> TreadingSoftly: scp and nautilus.
<TreadingSoftly> I though scp was a secure copy utility, which is fine as far as it goes, but i want to be able to pull up and edit the original files.
<stuNNed> TreadingSoftly: use nfs then
<TreadingSoftly> Ah okay. Is NFS relatively secure?
<ssam> ergoline. whats the prob
<Dekkard> jorge?
<HappyFool> is samba known to be slow?
<TreadingSoftly> HappyFool: it doesn't seem terribly fast on my network... but then i have a mix of OSes - Win XP, Win ME, Ubuntu - some of which are better than others ;)
<erGoline> hi ssam, I fight a night trying config the sis630 chipset with a LCD (it's a All-in-one LCD PC). Now it works (wow) but just a 800x600... 1024x760 (the ideal resolution) gives me just lines and distort images
<ssam> ergoline, it defineatly posible. my girlfirends laptop has that chip, and it does 1024x760, i am pretty sure
<Stew2_> what's the ubuntu command to find out how much free disk space I have?
<HappyFool> df ?
<HappyFool> or maybe df -H
<ssam> ergoline, it did not need any special work
<ssam> i could try and email you the x config, but it may take a few days
<erGoline> ssam, the problem is the LCD panel (is well documentated the problem with sis630 + LCD)... attaching an external monitor all it's ok at 1024X768
<ssam> it prob beyond me then, sorry
<Stew2_>  1366468  in df. Is that 1.4 gigs?
<ssam> stew2_ does it see 1k blocks
<Stew2_> 1K blocks
<HappyFool> Stew2_: try df -H
<ssam> then yes
<Stew2_> happyfool shizz that's a lot better
<erGoline> ssam, could you get you girlfriend's xf86config or give me any hint?
<stuNNed> TreadingSoftly: if the NFS share and clients are on the local LAN then probly it's ok, I'd wouldn't open it up.
<mz2> what does exit code 1 mean? i get this when i try opening up the root terminal from the system tools menu
<ssam> ergoline: ok, i'll email her, may take a day or two
<ssam> egoline: whats your email
<ka0> hi all
<erGoline> ssam, ok thanx, I will query you in 3/4 days jere
<ka0> please help with mp3 support in warty
<carsonc> Does anybody happen to know offhand if it's possible to create an AtheOS/SyllableOS partition (AFS (not the Kerberos AFS)) under Linux?
<ka0> i need gstreamer0.8-mad but dependencies are broken
<carsonc> I can't find anything on it via Google or the Syllable site
<daniel-> hello all, am after a little help, i've just installed ubuntu, but i messed up the part where i was supposed to choose what resolutions i wanted gnome to support, is there a way of sorting this post install?
<unperson> ka0, The dependencies are broken?
<unperson> Is it possible to use Evolution to check my mail on a Unix account (where I normally login and read with pine)?
<carsonc> unperson: That's a qualified yes.
<bitfoo> hmm these mesa drivers are not the nice :|
<ka0> yes, gstreamer0.8-mad depend on libid3tag0 but it's not installable
<ka0> according to apt-get
<carsonc> If the machine you're logging into (over the network, I'm assuming) makes mail available via POP3 or IMAP then, yeah, of course.
<Sav> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<Sav>        or too many mounted file systems
<Sav>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<Sav>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<Sav> Any ideas?
<ka0> it's known problem but i can't found relevant decision
<ka0> s/found/find
<unperson> ka0, Why do you say it's a known problem?
<HappyFool> Sav: what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' say?
<unperson> ka0, Sorry, it worked for me when I installed it several months ago and I haven't messed with it since.
<Sav>  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<unperson> ka0, So, I'm just trying to see where you're coming from.  Didn't see anything in a quick google search.
<Sav> hmm
<klaym> is there a way to apt-get an "xml parser"
<ka0> i found description of that problem on some forums but only description
<HappyFool> klaym: python comes with an xml parser (two, i think)
<Nafallo> hi all! can someone explain why fluxbox is missing menuitems?
<Sav> unperson, how do i mont? -t xxx?
<neighborlee> hi peeps..weird problem here..evolution crashed on me while receivivng email..even after a reboot it wont recieing anymore saying that the program is 'already processing' and some POP error....problem is that my 'X' CPU usage is hanging consistent around 10%..the REAL weird part is it ONLY does this in gnome and NOT KDE..anyone know how to resolve this cause I dont really want to use kde <wink>
<klaym> HappyPool: thanks!
<unperson> Sav, Huh?  I wasn't paying attention to your conversation.
<Sav> W95 Ext'd (LBA) is the filetype. how do i mount that?
<unperson> ka0, Let me ask first, you did an apt-get update first before trying the apt-get install?
<elnovato> hello ubuntu guys
<elnovato> i want to install ubuntu on my laptop toshiba a60, will that work??/
<elnovato> before i tried with debian but failed...
<HappyFool> Sav: that's an extended partition. you can't mount it
<Sav> there is noway to mount at all?
<ka0> 2unperson, apt-get update; apt-get install
<netmonk> elnovato, i'm now with toshiba a40 and it works great
<tritium> neighborlee, try "evolution --force-shutdown" and try again
<HappyFool> Sav: what is mounted at the moment?
<elnovato> netmonk: thanks , ill be asking to you questions
<ka0> i tried warty and hoary repository both
<HappyFool> Sav: and what are you trying to achieve?
<Sav> HappyFool, hda1, windows primary disk
<elnovato> is there any smart NET install , like debian, for ubuntu ??? i dont want to download 600 mb iso
<ka0> release for amd64
<neighborlee> tritium, got that advice already from #evolution but it didn't help I dont think.but ill try it again to be sure
<Sav> trying to mount hda2 =) need files there
<netmonk> elnovato, you are most welcome
<randabis> :( STILL haven't sorted out this nfs mess :/
<spiral> ouah... openoffice2 testing in hoary ? nice :-)
<netmonk> elnovato, I don't know - i downloaded the iso file
<HappyFool> Sav: paste the output of your fdisk -l to the pastebin: http://rafb.net/paste/
<HappyFool> Sav: and tell me the resulting URL
<randabis> To be truthful I think a new install would require more to be downloaded than the iso (depending on package selection of course)
<randabis> a default install probably would at any rate
<randabis> a net install rather
<alexissoft> hi
<alexissoft> there is a little problem of incoherent files in hoary repository, is it normal ?
<unperson> ka0, It doesn't find the dependancy (libid3tag0) at all or just not the right version?
<Sav> HappyFool, http://rafb.net/paste/results/hB2KBu35.html
<HappyFool> Sav: you probably want to mount /dev/hda5
<unperson> ka0, And you said you're using warty or hoary?
<alexissoft> incorrect md5 and package size
<ka0> unperson, it doesn't find it at all
<cswanson> quick question, in irssi, is there any way to list the channels on a server? I can't seem to find it in the man page... maybe I'm blind
<Sav> HappyFool, haha, thats right, dident notice. lol. Can i give my user access to read a mounted drive as well?
<Nafallo> cswanson: /list I believe...
<cswanson> ok, thx
<HappyFool> yeah, pass the umask=000 option to mount. something like -o umask=000
<alexissoft> for laptop-detect_0.10_i386.deb (md5), python-pam_0.4.2-10.1ubuntu3_all.deb (size), python-musicbrainz_2.0.2-10ubuntu1_i386.deb (md5), python-kjbuckets_1.0.0-8ubuntu3_all.deb (md5), libpaper1_1.1.14ubuntu6_i386.deb (size), and libqthreads-12_1.6.7-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (md5)
<Sav> ok
<alexissoft> is anybody has an explanation ?
<Sav> HappyFool, lats thing, unmount "bash: unmount: command not found"
<Sav> last
<HappyFool> Sav: try "umount"
<alexissoft> ha
<alexissoft> fixed :)
<unperson> ka0, I don't get it, it seems to be there to me:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libid3tag/
<randabis> anybody know why I would be getting permission denied errors when I try to mount nfs shares?
<unperson> Have you got that repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Aimio0> Hi. Gonna reboot ina min but before I do can I just check that there root passwd is blank?
<Aimio0> (after a fresh install)
<HappyFool> the root account is disabled. login as yourself and use "sudo" to execute root commands
<Nafallo> Aimio0: yes
<Aimio0> ty, rooting and ready to type `sudo -i`
<elnovato> soo will never will be net install??
<HappyFool> -i doesn't look like a valid sudo flag to me
<randabis> sudo su works
<randabis> elnovato possibly in the future...I don't know
<Nafallo> randabis: you might aswell use sudo -s?
<ka0> unperson, thnx, i'll try to install manually. Bug bug is really strange
<tritium> sweet - I didn't realize until today that openoffice.org2 packages are available
<tritium> installing now...
<Sav> Only me having problem to get extenstion for firefox to work? some works ok other not at all.
<elnovato> what verision of kde is on ubuntu now??
<netmonk> elnovato, I don't know, I guess you can find that info in www.ubuntulinux.org
<elnovato> does ubuntu was develo0ped on africa?
<HappyFool> no. but shuttleworth is south african.
<elnovato> oh.. i never used 5th world software
<Sav> HappyFool, possible to mount read/write also?
<Nafallo> dooh!
<netmonk> elnovato, what did you use?
<HappyFool> Sav: no, not for NTFS
<elnovato> debian
<Sav> HappyFool, ok
<unperson> ka0, It really seems like you have some larger problem, because apt-get SHOULD see that that package exists.  Make sure you don't have a problem with your sources.list.
<bitfoo> anyone use netapplet :|
<Nafallo> you shall not execute /exec apt-cache search kde on the wrong system and in irssi :-P
<bitfoo> and can tell me why wireless strength isn't showing for networks :|
<pw> If anyone here is running KDE, please add your experiences to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5482
<tritium> debian is universal, elnovato
<elnovato> i have a problem with debian, doesnt recognize properly the network card on the laptop, so im trying ubuntu
<pw> Cheers muchly.
<elnovato> ubuntu uses aptitude?
<netmonk> well, elnovato, I tryied once debian and god totally lost ;) I felt like in the sixth world
<netmonk> ;)
<bitfoo> synaptic :O
<K-Rich> what would be the easyest way to install dev tools (gcc g++ make etc) ?
<elnovato> yeah, debian people are comunists
<tritium> elnovato, if you want to
<bitfoo> sudo apt-get install g++
<tritium> elnovato, uses .deb packages, so you can use dpkg, apt, dselect, aptitude, synaptic...
<Nafallo> K-Rich: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Madeye> hi, any quick and dirty installation guide for Ubuntu and keeping XP ?
<elnovato> nice
<K-Rich> bitfoo: that will install gcc and make as well ?
<bitfoo> u should probably listen to nafallo since i'm new :|
<elnovato> just that iso 600 mb.. is sort non practical, i dont want all crap.. just somethings
<bitfoo> no just g++ i think
<bitfoo> and its dependencies
<t31> please help! someone knows how to recover the upper launch bar?
<bitfoo> my fonts are blurry as hell :|
<elnovato> t31: lol... you are on winxp?
<t31> elnovato: no tio en linux, me cargue la barra de arriba por error :P
<K-Rich> t31: open a terminal (right click open terminal) and type 'sudo killall gnome-panel;gnome-panel'
<elnovato> ubuntu is based on sid, sarge or potatoe??
<t31> elnovato: i screw up the upper launch bar :(
<neighborlee> tritium, Issued evolution --force-shutdown and no effect..in gnome I still get ( with top) around 5-7 %cpu  usage where in kde I get 0.3-1.3....sigh any clue how to fix this and why this is occuring ? ;( ( im guessing that gnome 2.8 still isn't quite stable)
<K-Rich> Nafallo: thanks
<Nafallo> K-Rich: you're welcome
<K-Rich> Nafallo: note i need to add autoconf and automake as well though :)
<Nafallo> elnovato: sid
<t31> k-rich:nothing happens just a message saying there is already one running, and the one on the botton blinks
<Nafallo> K-Rich: then I feel sorry for you ;-)
<tritium> neighborlee, no, don't know, but I wouldn't agree that gnome 2.8 isn't stable
<K-Rich> Nafallo: huh ?
<wasabi> Are there any debian packages for beaglt?
<wasabi> beagle
<K-Rich> make
<Nafallo> K-Rich: nm :-). I didn't need them for lot's of stuff yet though :-P.
<tritium> neighborlee, evolution --force-shutdown does kill evolution, right?
<K-Rich> Nafallo: aren't they needed to use 'make'
<tritium> What do you mean that is has no effect?
<Nafallo> K-Rich: nope?
<t31> K-Rich: if i do nautilus Applications:///Internet for example it shows the folder but just that
<Nafallo> K-Rich: if they would have been, then'll be depends :-P
<K-Rich> Nafallo: wow, yer right, i removed them and make still works... sweet... thanks for the help, i'll have to remember build-essentials :)
<Nafallo> K-Rich: *s* np
<t31> please how can i recover the upper launch bar?
<HappyFool> t31: if you do "killall -9 gnome-panel" do your panels disappear? Mine disappear then reappear
<t31> HappyFool: it happens with the lower one, the problem is that i erased it by mistake
<HappyFool> t31: doh!
<HappyFool> you still have the lower one?
<HappyFool> if you right-click on the lower panel and choose "New Panel", what happens?
<AndyR> lo ppl
* AndyR received his order of ubuntu cd's today
<Stew2_> FTP server question: How do I change the listing mode (UNIX/MSDOS) on the ftp server in Ubuntu. The files names which are long terminate prematurely in .... Where on the windows xp box the full name is displayed.
<klaym> what is a good c compiler that can be apt-get with a default hoary source?
<dud> which ftp server Stew2_ ?
<wezzer-> gcc?
<HappyFool> klaym: gcc ?
<Stew2_> dud Whichever one comes with Hoary. Thanks dud for asking.
<dud> klaym, install build-essential
<Nafallo> vsftpd
<Sav> Where can i find bcmwl5.inf for ndiswrapper?
<dud> install proftpd instead ;)
<klaym> yea gcc might do the job :P
<LinuxJones> Sav, the manufacturers website
<bitfoo> dudes, anyone play ET. if so, how did you enable punkbuster ;|
<Stew2_> dud I already got this one setup. Is there a way to change the output of the FTP server for directory listings.
<Stew2_> dud I'm afraid of changing things, it otherwise works.
<wezzer> bitfoo: It enabled itself automatic on my machine
<wezzer> automatically, I mean
<dud> i really think that any unix ftp server uses unix type directory listing
<dud> i doubt the problem is with vsftpd
<bitfoo> yeh it popped up the message saying "you need to enable it" but nothing happened when i clicked
<bitfoo> i think i may have to change the permissions?
<Stew2_> dud: well then. not much point in changing the unix server from one to another, eh?
<Stew2_> dud: I wouldn't call it a 'problem', like major errors. It just doesn't display the file names very well.
<o0awskr0o> i cant play any of my mp3's on ubuntu
<o0awskr0o> none of them will open
<o0awskr0o> anyone know how i can fix this?
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: you'll need either xmms or gstreamer0.8-mad
<HcE> o0awskr0o: wav plays good? Do you have sound at all?
<o0awskr0o> yea i get sound
<o0awskr0o> ...
<o0awskr0o> i went on the ubuntu site...
<o0awskr0o> it says
<o0awskr0o> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<tritium> randabis, I just replied to #5853
<o0awskr0o> type that in the console?
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: what it basically want you to do, in some way or the other, is to install that package :-).
<randabis> ok
<klaym> g++, c++, gpp, aCC, CC, cc++... <- what are these components of?
<o0awskr0o> ... i have no idea how to download.. or where to download things from
<melazyboy2> klaym: build-essentials
<o0awskr0o> i would prefer xmms
<o0awskr0o> ...
<klaym> thanks
<o0awskr0o> but how do i get it
<melazyboy2> o0awskr0o: 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: then use synaptics and install it? :-)
<klaym> can build-essentials be loaded via apt-get?
<melazyboy2> klaym: yes
<o0awskr0o> .. put that in the console????
<randabis> that's great, except that's greek to me :p
<klaym> not with apt-get install build-essentials?
<pjalajas> struggling with ltmodem.  docs say it needs serial_core.  How do I get that? Thanks.
<melazyboy2> klaym: Its not plural devs don't understand that concept =/
<Nafallo> klaym: s/ls/l/
<melazyboy2> klaym: 'build-essential' rather
<klaym> ah ok
<tritium> randabis, the patch?
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: in the console: sudo apt-get install xmms
<o0awskr0o> i am such a n00b...
<tritium> Well, what you can do is just edit the file, and move ${VER} to be right after openoffice.org, rather than after files.
<o0awskr0o> Reading Package Lists... Done
<o0awskr0o> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<o0awskr0o> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<o0awskr0o> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<o0awskr0o> is only available from another source
<o0awskr0o> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<o0awskr0o> thats what it says****
<randabis> hmm
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: OR in the console: sudo synaptic
<tritium> randabis, after you do that, rerun "apt-get -f install"
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: when in synaptic, Settings -> Repositorys and add universe.
<melazyboy2> no
<melazyboy2> the problem is he never issued 'apt-get update'
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: then reload and search xmms.
<randabis> tritium the file doesn't even exist on my system
<Nafallo> randabis: sudo apt-get -f install
<randabis> doesn't help
<tritium> randabis, are you sure?  is there a /usr/share/openoffice.org2-debian-files/ directory?
<tritium> randabis, after the errors you got, try "dpkg --configure --pending"
<tritium> randabis, and then, "apt-get -f install"
<o0awskr0o> add universe?
<o0awskr0o> which
<zenrox> o0awskr0o,  bolth
<randabis> this is what's wrong
<zenrox> deb and deb-src
<randabis> /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org2-debian-files.postinst: line 7: /usr/share/openoffice.org-debian-files2/install-hook: No such file or directory
<zenrox> yep my same error
<tritium> randabis, you didn't make the change I told you about
<o0awskr0o> says packages on this are not supported when i click them
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: and that's true. mp3 is unsupported.
<o0awskr0o> so what to i do
<o0awskr0o> instal gstream?
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: that's in universe to :-)
<HappyFool> o0awskr0o: "unsupported" doesn't mean it won't work
<boxemall> tryed warty warthog live cd but still got no mouse/keyboard support (ps2 devices)
<zenrox> right
<HappyFool> it means something like "please don't complain if this doesn't work"
<tritium> you need to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org2-debian-files.postinst
<boxemall> is there another way of getting it to run?
<o0awskr0o> so how do i get gstream or xmms ... and how do i get them to play mp3's
<HappyFool> o0awskr0o: just install the "unsupported" packages
<randabis> tritium didn't help
<tritium> randabis, did you "dpkg --configure --pending"?  Did that configure some packages?
<Nafallo> o0awskr0o: 1: add universe. 2: update/reload your package lists. 3: install the needed packages.
<bitfoo> how do i uninstall a .sh ?
<tritium> randabis, and what did "apt-get -f install" do?
<Necrosan> I'm having problems with firestarter. It's refusing to work. It keeps saying eth0 isnt setup properly to connect to the net when it is.
<tritium> randabis, and can you verify that you now have a /usr/share/openoffice.org2-debian-files/ directory?
<Necrosan> brb
<Hannes__> somebody say http://www.googe.com
<randabis> Setting up openoffice.org2-debian-files (1.9.64-0ubuntu2) ...
<randabis> /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org2-debian-files.postinst: line 8: openoffice.org-debian-files: command not found
<randabis> dpkg: error processing openoffice.org2-debian-files (--configure):
<randabis>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<randabis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<randabis>  openoffice.org2-debian-files
<Nafallo> Hannes__: porn...
<randabis> ah seems to be an error with my edit
<Madeye> guys, on first boot after the installation I got GRUB error 18, any idea?
<bassinboy>  relocation error: /usr/local/bin/sc3u: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<randabis> /usr/share/openoffice.org${VER}-debian-files/install-hook postinst
<randabis> openoffice.org-debian-files "$@"
<klaym> is there a bluetooth USB adapter application in ubuntu repositories?
<Hannes__> Nafallo: just checking my new highlight
<Nafallo> Hannes__: did it work? :-P
<tritium> randabis, that looks right
<Hannes__> dunni, nobody has said it
<jbailey> bassinboy: Eh?  Losing GLIBC_2.0 is a seriously fubar glibc...
<randabis> it still doesn't work though
<randabis> I do have /usr/share/openoffice.org2-debian-files/
<jbailey> Oh, _dl_global_scope, lemme double check that one.
<bassinboy> jbailey: trying to run a game and it says that
<zenrox> simcity 3000 right
<bassinboy> yeah
<tritium> randabis, that's very odd
<randabis> I wish I could figure out why my server keeps giving my clients permission denied errors when they try to mount nfs shares...
<zenrox> go to thare web page and read there forums
<zenrox> the info is thare
<bassinboy> zenrox: you have it?
<froust-school> Madeye: Grub Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<zenrox> some whare
<Necrosan> okay, firestarter is refusing to apt-get install now.
<bassinboy> zenrox: whats
<froust-school> That's what google turned up anyways
<Necrosan> Any ideas? (I can paste the output to a pastebin if necessary)
<Hannes__> Nafallo: say http://www.google.com
<randabis> tritium the problem is with line 8 in the file
<randabis> line 8: openoffice.org2-debian-files: command not found
<zenrox> bassinboy,  i have it just havnt installed it
<zenrox> bassinboy,  was trying to get another game worken
<zenrox> ET and ETF
<tritium> randabis, I think I know why
<tritium> hold on
<doug_harvey> hello.  i have a couple of minor problems after installing ubuntu, that i think will be fairly quick for someone more familiar with this distribution.  the quick background: the system i'm running this on doesn't have a cdrom drive, so i plugged the hard drive into a (nearly) identical system and installed ubuntu there, then plugged the hard drive back into this system.  there are two immediate problems: (1) on the "other" system, no network cable wa
<Madeye> froust-school, yeah I've just read the explaining on GRUB manual, but couldnt find any fixation.
<melazyboy2> adblock so l33t
<Necrosan> anyone?
<froust-school> Madeye: I read about someone having that problem and fixing it with partition magic... I"ll find you the url.
<martinhj> is it possible to localisationize gnome under Ubuntu? can't find anything in the package system
<froust-school> www.mepis.org/node/view/2223
<melazyboy2> doug_harvey: the problem could probably be resolved with a static stanza in your menu.lst
<tritium> randabis, I submitted a new patch
<bassinboy> zenrox: i can't find help on forums
<tritium> Please check your email or bugzilla again
<tritium> you'll see that I added another ${VER}
<Stew2_> Is there something that both linux and windows can read and Write? Is it FAT32?
<Madeye> froust-school, yeah i saw it but i dont have windows install partion magic
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: yes
<randabis> ok
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: but beware on linux its called 'vfat'
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: you also cant have files > 4gb
<tanek_> Stew2_: yep, and there are apps for win to make it able to read ext2 at least i know
<Stew2_> melazyboy2 is there a way to convert NTFS BACK to Fat32?
<tanek_> maybe reiserfs and ext3 too
<tanek_> Stew2_: format
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: partiton magic I believe can do it, or an intermediary partition
<randabis> I'm still getting the same error tritium lol
<Stew2_> melazyboy2 yeah. i was thinkin about pq
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: That goes if you need to save the data
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: Do you care about the data on the partition needing to be changed?
<Stew2_> melazyboy2 i think that would work. Well, I just don't have another disk handy methinks.
<tritium> randabis, I don't get it
<randabis> this is what I'm editing
<randabis> sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org2-debian-files.postinst
<tritium> randabis, that's the right file
<randabis> this is what it looks like http://www.pastebin.com/233370
<melazyboy2> Stew2_: Do you need to retain the data on the drive?
<Stew2_> yes for now
<melazyboy2> whats the dpkg name for the debian network package in the event you wanted to reconfigure it using the menu
<klaym> my desktop panels (both of them) just disappeared. how can I get them back?
<LinuxJones> melazyboy2, network-admin
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: thanks :-)
<melazyboy2> thanks LinuxJones =D
<LinuxJones> :)
<melazyboy2> LinuxJones: Do you know how to get a listing of the dpkg names -- i have always wondered that
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: though, I have to correct you ;-)
<LinuxJones> melazyboy2, of all packages ?
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: network-console-config
<melazyboy2> LinuxJones: just the ones that can be 'configured' through dpkg preferably
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: if I'm not mistaken. that one needs ssh :-P.
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, I don'tve that one
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, what does ?
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: network-console-config
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: network-admin wasn't found.
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, I thought he wanted to re-coneifure his network settings I dunno what that is
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, It si same a System Config >> Networking
<LinuxJones> great typing skills I have
<pjalajas> Can someone help me find kernel module serial_core (for ltmodem), thanks!
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: well, that package doesn't exist in hoary AFAIS
<polli> hi, is there anyone here using valknut(dcgui-qt) that get the following error (on start up) "CXml::xml_UTF8Toisolat1 error <a number>"
<miguel_> hi there
<miguel_> can some1 help me out?
<thenuke> nnnno. If no one knows your problem.
<miguel_> heheh just chekin if there was some1 out there
<miguel_> well im new to ubuntu, altough i have some linux experience
<thenuke> dont do that, it is bad habit :) and common habit
<thenuke> yup
<miguel_> but im a newbie in ubuntu
<randabis> anyone around that can help me with NFS sharing?
<miguel_> so how do i upgrade my Xfree to xorg?
<miguel_> i have warthy release
<randabis> you have to upgrade to hoary for X.org
<thenuke> I dont know but have you checked forums and wiki?
<miguel_> how do i upgrade to hoary?
<miguel_> i do not understand some concepts of ubuntu
<miguel_> like warthy and hoary
<thenuke> warty = stable,  hoary=unstable
<thenuke> hoary is the upcoming version of ubuntu
<miguel_> but how do i select what release to use?
<thenuke> if you are willing to take the risks.. you can upgrade to hoary by following the guides in www.ubuntu.org
<thenuke> forums, wiki, faq..
<punkass> anyone know why iwlist would all of a sudden stop finding wireless networks? I have been using this laptop with ubuntu on it for awhile and have had no probs connecting to any wireless networks till now.
<miguel_> im reading the wiki, its a bit disorganized
<punkass> now it doesnt seem to find any at all
<punkass> wlist wlan0 scan just returns No Scan Results
<miguel_> well i0m on amd64 version of ubuntu
<miguel_> can anyone tell me if hoary is stable enough on that'
<randabis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<miguel_> ?
<miguel_> tks alot
<elnovato> seems the ubuntu mirrors are very slow
<elnovato> im switching to gentoo
<tritium> elnovato, why?
<miguel_> you can add local mirrors if they exist on your country or so
<LinuxJones> elnovato, that will really speed your computing experience up :P
<tritium> elnovato, is there something we can help you with?
<Nafallo> elnovato: ftp.inf.tu-dresden.de is fast enough ;-)
<polli> hi, is there anyone here using valknut(dcgui-qt) that gets the following error (on start up) "CXml::xml_UTF8Toisolat1 error <a number>"?
<K-Rich> ciao tutto
<tritium> randabis, I added yet another comment.  This time I just attached the patch to avoid confusion.  So sorry about that.
<Nafallo> LinuxJones: wb! ;-(
<Stew2_> where is the 'sudoers' file located? /etc/sudoers?
<Nafallo> s/\(/\)/
<LinuxJones> Nafallo, heh
<Nafallo> Stew2_: indeed
<NanoTek> Bye !!
<defile> I've got a question about warty
<miguel_> how do i know if the packages that appear in the synaptic app are for my architecture (amd64)?
<defile> I've just tried the live CD, and it has Firefox 0.9.x, it 1.0 available for it?
<Nafallo> miguel_: there are not other arches in there.
<Nafallo> miguel_: if you don't count "all" like an arch ;-)
<Nafallo> defile: nope, 1.0 is in development version...
<defile> ugh
<defile> so I'd have to snarf it from Hoary?
<miguel_> oh i see synaptic only shows the packages for my arch, isn't so?
<Nafallo> defile: yepp.
<tritium> defile, yes, but the 0.9 version in Warty is hardly different from 1.0
<defile> tritium, okay
<tritium> I'm pretty sure there were no major bug fixes.
<Nafallo> miguel_: even better. dpkg doesn't even let you download lists for other arches.
<mohammed> its good to have the 1.0 version for 1 reason: gnome-fx theme
<mohammed> thought its not really necessary =/
<defile> I have another question concerning DVD playback, I already have Totem doing that here with Slackware, how hard would it be to set that up with Warty?
<Nafallo> for me the warty version hanged (amd64)
<tritium> defile, that's not hard, and it's documented well on ubuntuguide.org and wiki
<Nafallo> defile: a mather of 4-5 packages from universe and multiverse I belive...
<bur[n] er> defile: super easy... add a repository and apt-get install, then play it
<defile> tritium, good links, thanks
<miguel_> another question, i have my ntfs disk mounted at /etc/fstab
<defile> great
<miguel_> but regular user cannot access it
<bur[n] er> anyone know where to file metacity bug reports??
<tritium> :)
<miguel_> what do i need to change?
<tritium> bur[n] er, bugzilla
<bur[n] er> or if there's an active community website about it?
<bzbb> whats the difference between uni and multiverse?
<Stew2_> SUprise! I don't have any ftp server installed. I screwed up. It's the builtin www server in ubuntu
<bur[n] er> bugzilla.gnome.org ?  or within ubuntu?
<tritium> bur[n] er, is it bug #5823 listed in the topic?
<Stew2_> or whatever the default it.
<bur[n] er> not sure
<tritium> bur[n] er, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bur[n] er> that bug is an ubuntu bug number?
<bur[n] er> ass
<tritium> yes
<bur[n] er> er... aww, i see ;)
<raid_> hi guys newbie here i need some help, i wanna install a theme I downloaded first what version gnome ubuntu has?
<tritium> hey, I'm no ass! ;)
<defile> sorry if these are odd questions, but I have this box working just fine with Slackware, I'm curious about trying Ubuntu, but I'm a tad apprehensive about ditching a perfectly functional Slackware install
<defile> especially when I have almost no Debian experience
<bur[n] er> defile: try the livecd?
<defile> bur[n] er, yes
<bur[n] er> defile: in my experience, if you can handle slack, debian should be easy
<raid_> twice, how do I install them? tried to use te desktop conf menu but it won't install
<tritium> I'd agree.
<miguel_> indeed :P
<defile> bur[n] er, *nod* cool, I've been using Slackware since 8.x
<miguel_> i am just curious to see how flexible ubuntu is
<miguel_> slack is extremely configurable, altough a bit hard sometimes
<tritium> defile, but the last time I used slackware was 1994 ;)
<miguel_> can i configure ubuntu that easy?
<bur[n] er> tritium: that's not the bug ;)
<miguel_> i still do not know how to compile kernel in ubuntu...
<bur[n] er> the metacity bug that annoys me is the gaim away windows
<melazyboy2> We get atleast 10 people in here a day that ask a question that would entail us acting like salesmen for ubuntu, for the purpose of eliminating flame wars we should just post a link to one of the many sites that talks about the advantages of ubuntu vs <insert_distro_name_here>
<tritium> bur[n] er, is that not a gaim bug
<tritium> ?
<defile> tritium, it has changed a lot since then (other than it's still being mostly run by one person)
<bur[n] er> tritium: they claim it's a metacity bug
<raid_> anyone pliz?
<tritium> defile, I can imagine.  10 years is a long time
<bur[n] er> and it works fine in fluxbox, kde, xfce, (every other wm i've used)
<tritium> bur[n] er, hmm, is it that they don't take focus?
<bur[n] er> it's that you can't minimize it
<randabis> miguel ubuntu kernel compiles work exactly like debian kernel compiles
<tritium> oh
<defile> tritium, I'm pretty sure I can revert to what I had before if I decide to go through with this and Ubuntu doesn't float my boat ;-)
<bur[n] er> and the auto-minimize doens't work on it, but that's a result of the no minimize in general
<miguel_> randabis, never had debian :p
<tritium> defile, what's your root filesystem on slack?  you could resize it, possibly, and dual-boot
<miguel_> heard that debian install was a bit hard...
<randabis> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<Stew2_> I have a ftp server to setup. VSFTPD, PROFTPD or WU-FTPD?
<bur[n] er> ubuntu install is cake
<defile> tritium, I'd rather not, but it's ext3
<randabis> you can also do it the same as a vanilla kernel compile if you want
<bur[n] er> Stew2_: i use pure-ftpd :)
<tritium> defile, okay.  it would be possible, though.  Just trying to think of options for you
<bur[n] er> i've heard good things about vsftpd though for high-end lots of traffic ftp servers
<defile> tritium, I have one 20 GB fs that I have for my music and backups
<LinuxJones> Stew2_ vsftp is becoming more popular
<tritium> I see
<bur[n] er> ext3 can't be resized :\
<tritium> Is that right?
<defile> bur[n] er, not a big loss
<tritium> I thought it could
<bur[n] er> no
<tritium> oh
<bur[n] er> not without losing data
<raid_> hey ppl anyone can tell me what gnome ubuntu has and how do install new themes (NEWBIE HERE)
<Stew2_> thanks
<bur[n] er> is gparted in ubuntu yet?
<Nafallo> vsftpd is on kernel.org, ftp.acc.umu.se and other big sites :-)
<defile> 2.80 raid_
<tritium> raid_, 2.8 in Warty
<tritium> 2.10 in upcoming Hoary
<bur[n] er> i have so many freakin non-ubuntu repos, it's hard to keep track of what's in ubuntu and what's not
<miguel_> raid, run synaptic and search for themes
<miguel_> somethin like x11-themes or so
<tritium> or apt-cache search themes
<bur[n] er> tritium: what's the release time on hoary?  i forget.. february?
<crimsun> bur[n] er: march-april
<raid_> ok thenks all
<raid_> thanks sorry
<miguel_> how can i mount a harddisk like windows-ntfs so ALL users or some user can access it, besides root?
<miguel_> i mount my ntfs disk, but only root has permissions to read it
<bur[n] er> that's right... thanks crimsun
<bur[n] er> (guess i might as well go with another warty install)
<punkrockguy318> Where can I find a package of mplayer with the GUI and full codecs?
<tritium> bur[n] er, there are array-3 install CDs you can try for Hoary
<bur[n] er> array-3?
<bur[n] er> tritium: got a link?  (torrent maybe?)
<tritium> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/array-3/
<bur[n] er> if not, i'll search :)
<tritium> no torrents, I believe
<tritium> jigdo, though
<elnovato> ok peeps says ubuntu is for noobs, im out
<bur[n] er> tritium: wtf is array3?
<bur[n] er> just a beta type thing?
<tritium> pretty much
<defile> tritium, thank you for that ubuntuguide.org link, it answers a lot of my DFQ's ;-)
<bur[n] er> cool, thanks for the link
<bur[n] er> that saves some apt-get time ;)
<tritium> sure thing defile, bur[n] er
<trans_err> how can i use pinning to just bring down the xorg packages in hoary? as anyone done this?
<tritium> trans_err, check out the apt-howto
<trans_err> on the wiki?
<tritium> trans_err, you can also apt-get install apt-howto
<tritium> it's also on debian.org documentation site
<kbrooks> trans_err, and the documentation will be in:
<trans_err> kbrooks: ?
<kbrooks> /usr/share/doc/apt-howto
<kbrooks> iirc
<trans_err> thanks
<trans_err> that looks right
<trans_err> as anyone done it before?
<trans_err> *has
<tritium> trans_err, /usr/share/doc/ is where other packages store documentatio too
<trans_err> tritium: yeah- i know
<randabis> I fixed my nfs problems. HOORAY
<kbrooks> me? done pinning? no
<tritium> I've pinned before, but that was when I was using debian sid with some experimental
<trans_err> tritium: that's the last time i did it-- and i forget the particulars
<tritium> me too, that's why all I can really do is point you to the apt-howto
<tritium> sorry
<trans_err> no problem-- that was my backup anyway
<tritium> gotta go...
<randabis-laptop> haha I'm typing this from my main box using vnc
<punkass> any wireless wizards here?
<randabis> punkass I flunked out of wireless spell casting
<njan> punkass, just ask your question
<pe7er> ^ ^ ^ lol :)
<acidmaxd> any IPsec wizards? :)
<randabis> :)
<jac208> punkass: whats the problem? i might be able to help
<jac208> punkass: whats you card? or chipset?
<acidmaxd> well, here is my question: is it possible to use IPsec to secure client-gateway communications? looking at http://www.ipsec-howto.org it seems that it is only usable for point-to-poing encryption...
<defile> bbiab
<bitfoo> hey im trying to burn an iso but when i right click the iso, it completes in like 1 second :|
<punkass> i have a dell D600 running warty
<punkass> i have been using wireless on it for sometime now..and its been fine
<jac208> but now?
<punkass> but for some reason it does not want to find a access point anymore
<jac208> have you done anything like upgrade?
<punkass> iwlist wlan0 scan just gives No Scan Results
<punkass> nope
<punkass> thats why i thought it was wierd
<punkass> tried doing a rmmod ndiswrapper...modprobe ndiswrapper...but that didnt help
<thoreauputic> I'm not having much success getting my iBook modem recognised by Ubuntu - it is supposedly supported but I have doubts... any ideas?
<thoreauputic> Mac ibook 1.2ghz G4
<jac208> punkass: hmmm what version of ndiswrapper are you running?
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> i need to install a proxy server. any suggestions?
<kbrooks> it should be easy to configure and have a minimal gui
<thoreauputic> btw Ubuntu is very impressive (debianista here - first install, first venture into ppc as well)
<punkass> umm not sure..let me look
<acidmaxd> kbrooks: the best proxy server is squid
<acidmaxd> what type of proxy do you need? squid is a web cache
<trans_err> ubuntu seems to ignore /etc/apt/apt.conf
<punkass> jac208: i cant seem to find which version it is
<trans_err> and a default one is not provided
<acidmaxd> trans_err: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<acidmaxd> apt.conf is split into small files into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<jac208> punkass: try "modinfo ndiswrapper"
<trans_err> acidmaxd: i tried appending APT::Default-Release "version"; but it seems to ignore it
<trans_err> i replaced version with warty
<acidmaxd> trans_err: in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf ?
<trans_err> acidmaxd: yeah
<runenes> can I make apt-get not check for dependencies?
<trans_err> acidmaxd: it still pulls down hoary packages when i try to upgrade
<crimsun> runenes: -m
<acidmaxd> trans_err: are you running warty?
* GuBA_ is back ( gone 4 hours 32 mins 56 secs )
<crimsun> runenes: apt-get(8) is your friend ;)
<trans_err> acidmaxd: yup
<acidmaxd> trans_err: then you should not add APT::Default-Release "version"
<runenes> crimsun, thx
<punkass> jac208: well that doesnt give me a version #
<trans_err> acidmaxd: how else can I then select packages from hoary but default to warty?
<acidmaxd> trans_err: google for apt-pinning
<trans_err> acidmaxd: why wouldn't this work? it's exactly what i want
<acidmaxd> trans_err: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html for example
<acidmaxd> trans_err: i don't know... but apt-pinning is the right way to do this
<punkass> vermagic: 2.6.8.1-2-386 preempt 386 gcc-3.3
<trans_err> acidmaxd: i tried that too
<trans_err> acidmaxd: didn't work either
<jcoxon77> punkass: (was originally jac208) did it come with warty?
<punkass> i believe so
<acidmaxd> trans_err: what packages do you need? can't you use backports instead?
<Stew2_> How do I make SYMlinks work in vsftpd?
<trans_err> acidmaxd: i want to just pull down xorg
<jcoxon77> punkass: you could perhaps download the latest version and install it, apart from that cause you haven't changed anything i'm really not sure...
<jcoxon77> punkass: http://ndiswrapper.sf.net
<acidmaxd> trans_err: add backports's repository first and search for xorg
<zenrox> i wouldent recomend installing xorg in warty
<acidmaxd> trans_err: i know only two ways to do what you want - backports and apt-pinning
<thoreauputic> hmm.. what key combo is used to get a console in ppc ubuntu on macs? ( ctrl-alt-F2 equivalent) ?
<punkass> ok thanks jcoxon77..ill give that a go
<ssam> might need fn held down aswel
<thoreauputic> ssam: was that for me?
<ssam> yes
<ssam> thats if your on a power/ibook
<thoreauputic> OK I'll try it.. thanks
<thoreauputic> so fn-ctrl-alt- F2, F3 etc, right?
<ssam> yes and f7 to get back to a gui
<ssam> fn-ctrl-alt-f7
<jcoxon77> punkass: good luck... :)
<skiy> excuse me folks, how can I direct ubuntu to use a static address / manual netmask/gateway ?
<thoreauputic> heh... fn-ctrl-alt-F* works on the ibook... can't log in and couldn't get back to X again. I feel newbish... :)
<Stew2_> I'm trying to make my ftp guest account writable and VSFTPD refuses to run: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<Stew2_> Although writable anonymous root is an option in vsftpd.conf.
<ssam> fn-ctrl-alt-f7 should get you back
<thoreauputic> skiy: the debian way would be editing /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> ssam: nope, tried that  :)
<skiy> thoreauputic, it's ok I found the gnome network tools :)
<thoreauputic> ssam: googling for an answer now..
<thoreauputic> skiy: ah, yes, much easier :)
<skiy> although my mouse keeps dying with the savage driver :(
<skiy> don't really know what to do about it, it's going to annoy the laptop owner :(
<kleedrac> Hey all ... what (in your humble opinions) is the best gnome-based CD burning app?
<skiy> kleedrac, k3b :)
<Rubicant> hey hey
<Rubicant> ordering 100 cd's
<Rubicant> 10*
<Rubicant> when will they come ?
<kleedrac> skiy: That's what I'm using now but find it a little slow as it's KDE-based not Gnome Based
<Stew2_> any one know how to make symlinks work in VSFTPD? I'm running ubuntu hoary.
<thoreauputic> kleedrac: k3b is better than anything gnomish so far - xcdroast is not bad but less easy
<zenrox> gnomebake
<zenrox> 0.2
<kleedrac> All right ... I'll continue with k3b .... tried gnomebake and didn't like it :)
<kleedrac> Thanks guys!
<zenrox> it works
* Rubicant explOdes
<hypa7ia> okay, i give up... where are the hoary iso's?
<kbrooks> hypa7ia, hold on. i have a canned url.
<hypa7ia> gahhhh finally found it
<kbrooks> cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hoary/
<kbrooks> there
<kbrooks> and
<hypa7ia> rockin
<kbrooks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ <<<< live cd
<hypa7ia> that's the one i just found... the one from the 20th is the latest as far as i can tell
<hypa7ia> for the installer
<jpedrosa> cool!!! finally the 2.6.10 kernel is working for me. this las update really rocked. hehe
<jpedrosa> dewd@heaven:~ $ uname -a
<jpedrosa> Linux heaven 2.6.10-2-386 #1 Mon Jan 24 15:12:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<hypa7ia> nicenice
<jpedrosa> for two weeks it didn't work. and now it's working. great guys. thx
<hypa7ia> i'm installing the hoary preview today
<hypa7ia> i hope it works :-)
<jpedrosa> (crosses fingers) :-)
<hypa7ia> seriozzz
<jpedrosa> cool. the desktop is cool again. wooohoo
<nir> I got a stupid problem on a G5
<nir> installed on a second internal disk
<nir> I boot with Option, select the Linux disk
<jeropa> Does anyone have any experience with the Gnoppix iso's (or is there another channel I should be asking Gnoppix questions in?)
<nir> then I get boot stage one, press l for linux, x for mac os x, c for cd
<nir> I press l, get another graphic boot screen, select again the linux disk
<jpedrosa> jeropa, it's usually a bad idea to use gnoppix instead of ubuntu :-)
<nir> get again boot stage one, press l
<nir> get the graphic boot screen...
<nir> anyone here run ubuntu on mac?
<jcoxon77> nir: yup, ibook G4
<nir> any clue about this stupid situation?
<tritium> jdub, no comment?
<djtansey> does anyone here roam between WAPs? I have two in a building (that can't reach to eachother so can't bridge i don't think) and I would like to have my laptop ifdown ath0 and ifup ath0 when it finds a new WAP (or otherwise gain a new IP address) . any suggestions?
<tritium> djtansey, did you try netapplet?
<jcoxon77> nir: i had that when i messed up /etc/yaboot.conf but for mac os x
<djtansey> tritium: does that do it automatically?
<tritium> djtansey, it runs a daemon, which I don't like, but you can give it a try
<jcoxon77> nir: it suggests that it is trying to boot off the wrong partion
<djtansey> tritium: i've not used it. you have? you liked it?
<jcoxon77> nir: and when it can't find ubuntu returns to the selection screen
<nir> I checked the yaboot.conf on boot partition
<nir> it say:
<tritium> djtansey, no, I haven't used it
<nir> device = /k2-sata@0/disk@0:
<nir> partition = 3
<tritium> djtansey, there's also network monitor, if you're running Hoary (it's not in the repos, but someone has built the package)
<nir> root = /dev/sdb3
<nir> root is correct
<djtansey> tritium: what is the package name for network monitor (i'm running hoary)
<tritium> network manager, I mean
<tritium> djtansey, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkManager
<djtansey> tritium: and thanks regardless, i will try both
<nir> I don't know about that strage k2...
<djtansey> cool
<tritium> djtansey, sure
<jcoxon77> nir: i have ide but mine says device=/pci@f4000000/ata-6@d/disk@0:
<jcoxon77> nir: so expect strange things
<jcoxon77> do you have a boot entry?
<jazzka> this link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/  doesnt work :(
<jcoxon77> like "boot=/dev/sdb2
<Orcrist> hello
<jcoxon77> or something
<nir> I don't rememebr
<nir> can I access the boot partition from os x?
<thoreauputic> jazzka: intermittent - I got it oncethen it died :(
<Phineas> Hey, does anyone know if I can manually add locations to the sidebar on an open dialog? Like where it lists, "Filesystem, Home, CD-ROM1 etc."
<Orcrist> if I have my /home on a separate hard drive or partition from my /, can I install hoary from scratch when it comes out and still retain my /home users, files, settings, etc?
<Nonphasis> I just upgraded Warty -> Hoary and my fonts are weird
<jazzka> thoreauputic, maybe they are updating something
<Nonphasis> antialiasing seems to bo broken
<Orcrist> as in, install it to my hd that contains /
<jcoxon77> i can... i installed ext2fsmanager : http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Nonphasis> there is a weird red hue in the fonts
<Nonphasis> any idea if I need to dp-reconfigure some package or sth?
<jcoxon77> however there is the question of if you can then run ybin to install the new config file!
<jeropa> jpedrosa: I run ubuntu at home... just need a live version for a laptop i got (can't overwrite the existing HD)
<thoreauputic> Orcrist: should work fineif you just do manual partitioning and don't wipe /home
<nir> jcoxon77, on what hardware you run ubuntu?
<jcoxon77> perhaps you are going to need a live cd either the ubuntu one or perhaps knoppix and mount the drive and then chroot in and ybin
<jcoxon77> nir: i have and iBook G4 800mhz
<jcoxon77> an*
<Orcrist> thank you thoreau
<Orcrist> that's what I'm hoping
<thoreauputic> jcoxon77: do you know the key combos on an iBook G4 with ubuntu to get a console and then login, or get back to X?
<nir> How can I check if that k2-sata... thing is correct?
<thoreauputic> jcoxon77: ie ctrl-alt-F* equivalents?
<jcoxon77> thoreauputic: um not sure... i think tho if you kill x enough it will die and you can login but i haven't yet need to access the console that way
<jcoxon77> thoreauputic: why are you having problems with x?
<thoreauputic> jcoxon77: I'm not - I just like to use the consoles for things - I have 6 of them, after all ;)
<jcoxon77> nir: well if you can chroot into you drive (perhaps even through mac os x) then you can run yabootconf which will automagically make a correct config file, tho you'll need to add mac os x and cd boot which are easy...
<thoreauputic> jcoxon77: they must be accessible as they are listed in /etc/inittab
<sm-gone> hey all
<jcoxon77> thoreauputic: yes but i can't manage to find them
<nir> jcoxon77, I don't need mac os x boot or cd at all
<sm> is it just me or is evolution too crashy too use right now ?
<nir> I have 2 disk, one with osx, one with ubuntu
<jcoxon77> nir: how do you alternate?
<nir> cd booting is only restart away
<thoreauputic> jcoxon77: hmm - I can get a console, but it won't allow me to log in
<nir> start with option
<nir> get the graphic scree, select what you like to boot
<jcoxon77> thoreauputic: how?
<thoreauputic> using fn-ctrl-alt-F2
<jcoxon77> nir: well if you can access your drive then you can run yabootconf and it will install yaboot correctly
<knghtbrd> okay, FOSS is officially the stupidest FLA I have yet encountered.  Free Software scares corporations who hear it and envision ... er, RMS, and OSS is both watered down and the acronym for a crappy UNIX sound driver.  So in order to bring back some of the purity of Free Software without envoking images of people who got lost in the 1960s, we have FOSS.  And for the extremely politically correct, FLOSS, which reminds me that I have to schedule a check
<thoreauputic> but the combo won't work in the opposite direction to get F7 back
<nir> I can boot from the cd
<jcoxon77> thoreauputic: doesn't work for me...
<jeropa> I got the hoary_0.9.3b2-i386.iso image ... when I boot it though it's the Ubuntu installer and not a live Gnoppix CD...   is there a boot option that needs to be used to boot hte Live CD or did I mess up and grab the wrong image?  :-(
<nir> start the partition tool
<nir> then I can access the boot partition
<nir> so , run yabootconf at that point?
<jcoxon77> nir: yes once you've chrooted into the partition
<fowler> Is the nautilus-media package broken in Hoary? It seems to depend on a non existant lib
<nir> chrooted?
<fowler>  nautilus-media: Depends: libnautilus2-2 (>= 2.7.1) but it is not installable
<knghtbrd> chroot <targetdir> /bin/bash
<knghtbrd> then run yabootconfig
<fowler> Package libnautilus2-2 has no installation candidate
<jcoxon77> nir: exactly, thanks knghtbrd :)
<nir> whats the difference from cd?
<Orcrist> anyone here have any experience installing radeon cards in ubuntu?
<fowler> Anyone got any ideas?
<jcoxon77> nir: when you chroot its as if you had booted from the hard drive and so when you run yabootconf it will set it up correctly
<Orcrist> I just received a radeon 9200, and am running a very old nvidia card now... is it as simple as installing the fglrx driver set in synaptic or apt and then rebooting? possibly tweaking XF86 config?
<nir> I'll try that, thanks
<_4strO> soir all
* nir booting into ubuntu again...
<knghtbrd> Orcrist: there's a kernel module I think, and yes, X config
<fowler> Could someone with Hoary run apt-get install nautilus-media for me and tell me if it fails?
<thoreauputic> time to go - I'll report back if I solve the riddle of the consoles on ppc... ;)
<jcoxon77> thoreauputic: cool
<thoreauputic> so long, ubunters !
<tritium> fowler, you can't right now
<tritium> it depends on libnautilus2-2, which is no longer available, since it's not used anymore
<fowler> tritium  It's a known prolem then?
<fowler> Ok I tried a compile removing the lib from the depends and it failed looking fro libnautilus.pc
<tritium> fowler, don't know.  I just found the reason, didn't look into it further.
<tritium> gotta go...
<fowler> k - thanks.
<fowler> I'll wait until it gets fixed I suppose
<Orcrist> thanks knght
<Madeye> hi
<K-Rich> So... anyone wanna help a dude figure out why his 2nd nic and modem don't wanna work together (seems an IRG conflict to me though)
<jbknapp> How can I enable SMB support? When I go to Computer > Network Settings > General and try to check "Enable Windows Networking", it says "SMB Support is not running"
<jbknapp> Anyone have any ideas?
<K-Rich> jbknapp: sudo apt-get install samba
<Adiga> guys please how to setup ADSL on ubuntu ?
<jbknapp> K-Rich, thanks for your help!
<opi> re
<K-Rich> jbknapp: np
<ubuntu> Jump right in?
<kbrooks> ubuntu, hm?
<ubuntu> i think i need another name. be right back.
<kent> what is "a reasonable time" for bugzilla to send back my password? i read about some ISPs blocking som servers for issues like no reverse-dns etc, but since i have gotten mails from ubuntu-bugzilla before i guess its no problem for me.
<Madeye> guys, please HOW to setup ADSL on ubuntu ?
<kent> Madeye, didn't ubuntu detect it? it did with mine. Do you use ethernet or usb connection to the modem? if usb, then your in deep water.. they are hard to get working.
<Madeye> kent eth
<Madeye> kent any idea? please
<kent> Madeye, i use Ubuntu Hoary so my setup might differ from yours, but if you open the network administration program, cant you find some options for dhcp there?
<Madeye> kent I found it, and all set, but it didnt ask me for the username and password for the connection
<kent> Madeye, do you have to supply one? i never had to do that :(
<Madeye> kent yeah
<Madeye> there is a username and password for ADSL connection
<kent> Madeye, i cant help you with that :(  Try looking at ubuntuforums.org or the homepage of ubuntu
<Madeye> kent I wish I could, I'm on screwed up system, only irc is working here, unbelievable day unbelivable luck
<Phineas> Does anyone know a good business suite? Like something I can use to handle business transactions and such?
<kent> Madeye, i have heard about something called pppoe before, i think its what you want to look at.  try pppoeconf?
<Madeye> kent there is /etc/ppp not ppp0
<stvn> Madeye: pppoe is for adsl connections with password n stuff
<mojo_> Greetings.  Anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot totem-gstreamer error... Fails on launch w/ "Resource busy or unavailable".  I have had no luck w/google, manpages, or scanning /var/logs for clues. Thx.
<stvn> mojo_: running esd?
<mojo_> stvn:  not sure... I know alsa...  Running Ubuntu Hoary & Gnome
<mojo_> stvn: what cmd 2 chk for esd?
<stvn> mojo_: the error sounds like something is occupying the soundsystem
<stvn> mojo_: ps ax | grep esd
<mojo_> stvn:  1105 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep esd  (affirmative)
<mojo_> stvn: I have 2 sndcards...  mobo and audigy2.  mobo is primary, a2 is 2nd.  xmms plays thru audigy
<mojo_> stvn: mobo has no spkrs.
<stvn> mojo_: the grep esd is just the command you typed, it that's the only result you don't have esd running
<mojo_> stvn: lol
<mojo_> stvn: how about "8396 ?        S      0:04 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps"
<stvn> mojo_: are you sure there's nothing else running that might produce sound?
<mojo_> stvn: cp'd wrong line
<stvn> mojo_: that *is* esd :)
<stvn> mojo_: you can either kill esd or tell gstreamer to use esd
<stvn> mojo_: i'd say use the latter :)
<mojo_> stvn: well, fresh boot into enviro will still give error.
<LucidVisions> Hello everyone, my comp has 3 scsi harddrives, and im wondering what is the fastest filesystem to use for scsi,or does it make a huge diffrentce since they are already really fast?
<jono> hi all
<mojo_> stvn: so tell gstreamer to use esd how?  is it a config file in /etc?
<jono> has the metacity bug been fixed and uploaded to hoary?
<stvn> mojo_: tsk, this is ubuntu, user friendly and stuff: desktop>>preferences>>multimedia...
<stvn> jono: i didn't come across it today
<stvn> jono: i upgraded two systems
<mojo_> stvn: nice... multimedia systems selector
<jono> stvn, cool
<mojo_> stvn: default audio sink was set to esd, pipeline "esdsink"
<stvn> mojo_: does test work?
<mojo_> stvn: test pans a little slider box but I have no spkrs on my mobo audio... can try alsa.  HELP btn didn't explain the pipeline args.
<mojo_> stvn: setting to alsa, test fails to construct pipeline
<mojo_> stvn: ditto oss
<stvn> mojo_: hm
<mojo_> stvn: i can try to reroute my spkrs into mobo... but it's a tight reach...
#ubuntu 2005-02-06
<mojo_> stvn: yes, things that make ya go hmmm...
<mojo_> stvn: brb am working with cables...
<stvn> mojo_: the settings stuff not working might be a wrong soundcard
<Ghort> hey
<Ghort> I never have expected results with dpkg -l (too few packages listed) is there a way to refresh some package index or cache ?
<stvn> Ghort: like apt-get update ?
<stvn> Ghort: or add more repositories,like universe and muktiverse?
<mojo_> stvn: okay system sounds are coming thru mobo
<Br34ch> I'm a total nub at Linux.. where does the stuff go that I download from Synaptic at default? :s
<stvn> mojo_: is the original problem solved now as well?
<stvn> Br34ch: depends on what you installed
<Ghort> stvn: none of them ... I've added universe, done some apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ... and doing dpkg -l apache2 gives me no answers :(
<Br34ch> Simple doc files; programs?
<LucidVisions> Br34ch: almost all the programs that you install go to /usr/bin and docs are usually in /usr/share/doc
<Br34ch> Got it, thanks
<Br34ch> Still very unfamiliar with browsing syntax, any comprehensive guide out there that'll have me down with basics? :x
<mojo_> stvn: all i did was plug the speakers into the mobo jacks, no sw or config changes made.
<stvn> Ghort: you want to search the apt database?
<Ghort> stvn: yes, the old way, not with apt-cache
<stvn> mojo_: i forgot the original problem, so please enlighten me agian :s
<LucidVisions> Br34ch: i wish i had somthing for ya on that.Do you mean navigating the system with the command like
<mojo_> stvn: Original problem is, launching Totem (gstreamer) fails on launch.  Windows pop up and immediately close, dialog remains with title "Error" and message "Resource busy or not available."
<stvn> Ghort: warty or haory?
<mojo_> stvn: I have not been able to figure out what "resource" or how to troubleshoot further.
<LucidVisions> Br34ch: like going to /usr/bin with the command line?
<Ghort> stvn: hoary
<Br34ch> Any way I can browse through them . . . sure
<mojo_> stvn: docs seem to be lacking.  Nothing I could discover in /var/spool/logs
<stvn> Ghort: dpkg -l apache2 yields a result here (hoary)
<stvn> mojo_: try killall esd and totem again
<Ghort> stvn: I know it should, but I've got results with very few queries ... and as I left debian 3 years ago (after 4-5 years) I can't remember if one should do something to make dpkg -l work ..
<mojo_> stvn: totem does same... ps ax no longer shows esd
<mojo_> stvn: so maybe video resource?
<stvn> mojo_: hm that is an option, never encountered it though
<stvn> Ghort: i'm the lazy type i always use aptitude or synaptic for seaches, but both apt-cache search and dpkg -l work here, with no fancy stuff (AFAIK)
<stvn> mojo_: do you ahve another videoplayer running somewherE?
<LucidVisions> with gnome, the best way is to use nautilus.click on the computer tab,then home.Now you will see a file manager browser(Im sure you already know).then there is url like field that says location.it will say /home/whatever,you just have to put /usr/bin or whereever you wont to go into that field.
<Ghort> stvn: too bad for me, thanks anyway !
<stvn> Ghort: good luck
<stvn> LucidVisions: why not just use ctrl-l /u<tab>b<tab> :p
<mojo_> stvn: well butter my butt & call me a biscuit (lol)... it was the video sink setting in MMS Selector. XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv) failed, but XWindows (No Xv) and SDmL sinks test okay.  Totem opens.
<stvn> hehe
<stvn> mojo_: nice to know it's solved
<mojo_> stvn: No other vidplayers afaik, though i did install mplayer (but have had probls with it working... mplug i ffox works *sometimes* (mov files)
<mojo_> stvn: Thanks for the help though... you brought me to the right place.  Now I have to learn what the Xv options are and why that isn't working.  Also must now test mplayer
<stvn> mojo_: i came across xine plugin for ff, i think it works better than mplayer one, but it still kinda sucks
<mojo_> stvn: yeah, well i can give it a shot.  mplayer is working on files it didnt b4 (i think - need to test more).  But it beotches about wrong /dev/... setting for alsa in it's setup.
<LucidVisions> Br34ch: another fun way is to open up a terminal,application tab,system tools,terminal..then cd /usr/bin
<LucidVisions> and if ya want to list the files in that directory then just throw in ls
<mojo_> stvn: looks like i need codecs to play wmvs... seeking other media to test with
<mojo_> stvn: for Totem this round, that is.
<stvn> mojo_: i use totem-xine, but there is the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin
<mojo_> stvn: why use xine over gstreamer?  Not that I know one from other in capabilities
<Br34ch> And, uhh . . . my sound doesn't work . . . where can I begin on solving this?
<mojo_> stvn: but ubuntu team chose gstreamer so i stuck with that
<Neo_654> Anyone here run Ubuntu on a server?
<stvn> mojo_: true, but it *is* wishfull thinking ;)
<drspin> Br34ch: check if the driver is loaded
<mojo_> stvn: joy... mov, avi, wmv all fail to load codexs in totem-gstreamer.  oye
<stvn> mojo_: I tryffmpeg every nowand then, but when i want to see a movie i opt for totem-xine
<LucidVisions> umm..hehe..the sound issue can be alot more complicated sometimes,ive put people in a mess of confusion on that subject before,so ill have to hand that off to someone else.
<mojo_> lol starting esd back up does a little beep pattern in spkrs...
<ogra> mojo_: man esd shows you the -nobeeps option ;)
<mojo_> stvn: i have no probl trying the -xine backend.  totem ws written against it, i know that much.  same for ffmpeg... but what is reason for using one over other (assuming no config probl like me)
<Br34ch> hmm, how can I actually check, drspin?
<drspin> Br34ch: lsmod |grep snd
<mojo_> orga: thx... the beeps were cool this once but would get annoying 4 sure
<tritium> mojo_, gstreamer is freedesktop.org software
<tritium> so, that's probably why they chose it
<mojo_> tritium: I like freedesktop.org.  I have been playing with xfce4 for the past few days
<tritium> mojo_, :)
<drspin> xfce4 is nice -- I use it on my laptop
<Br34ch> root@tosh:/home/khan # lsmod |grep snd // root@tosh:/home/khan //  <-- Uhm, so this means I don't have them I suppose, where should I be of to now? :s
<drspin> if I could get it to boot anymore :(
<Br34ch> drspin, are you that dude who was here earlier . . . with the n..something?
<drspin> uh... huh?
<Br34ch> Heh, nevermind, I guess not
<drspin> LOL
<mojo_> yeah, i like xfce4.  Have been switching between it and gnome.  Tried KDE for a while back in oct/nov on mandrake, before I got my new mobo and put ubuntu on it in dec
<mojo_> drspin: your laptop won't boot?  that sux
<bUDE_HR> hi
<drspin> mojo_: yeah -- I need a Mac OS 9.0 or earlier CD -- have to use BootX -- I was trying to edit the partitions... and I borked it...
<mojo_> drspin: ugh.  so you have an ibook then?
<bUDE_HR> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on existing software raid0?
<drspin> mojo_: Powerbook 3500c
<mojo_> drspin: i gotta admit i like the osx macs, but they're still a bit pricey
<drspin> mojo_: I use it for remote X sessions
<Arkainium> how do you set the username/password of the printer host set in cups using the web interface?
<mojo_> drspin: powerbook newer or older than ibooks?
<bUDE_HR> plz..
<drspin> mojo_: uhm... this laptop came out right before the G3 (or perhaps the one right before the G3)
<tritium> mojo_, what about mac mini?
<tritium> pretty inexpensive
* drspin notes that we're pretty offtopic
<mojo_> drspin: i wsn't up on apple for a while there but have been looking at them.  the mini is, imho, a product with some potential.  still pricey vs a pee cee but u can upgrade the hd and ram urself w/ laptop hdd and pc ram no prob
<WW> Hello world.
<drspin> yeah they're pretty neat...
<mz2> drspin, no we're not, you can run ubuntu on a mac :)
<mojo_> drspin: methinks a low-price mac that is descent for computernewbies (which mac has always been good at, imho) may have a market
<drspin> mz2: ok carry on! ;)
* LucidVisions says not just newbies
<WW> Yesterday I received an email about a security update for evolution.  The email said to update to evolution2.0.2-0ubuntu2.1.
<LucidVisions> lol
<drspin> slowly but surely Microsoft is losing market share in EVERY market it is in (except xbox)
<WW> But I currently have evolution2.0.2-0ubuntu3.
<tritium> I saw on Gentoo's latest weekly news linux running on a mac mini
<drspin> :) :)
<WW> The -0ubuntu3 version is from warty-updates.
<WW> Does this version have the security patch?
<mojo_> drspin: re MS - all things must pass... IBM had a nice monopoly there at one time... or, well, dominant position, anyway
<drspin> mojo_: indeed --
<WW> Or does the warty-updates repository not get security updates?
<mojo_> drspin I think xbox is smart for MS considering what I see as focus... Bill always goes for the bottleneck and tries to control it.  UI/OS between users/ app vendors.  now going for console gives chance to control it if/when that goes set-top.
<mojo_> I think bill's strategy is to try and always position as the gatekeeper, and continually charge for updates to the 'keys'
<WW> Anybody?  ^
<kent> hmm, Hoary dos not seem to have something registerd that should open .sxc files. strange, it should be openoffice.
<mojo_> okie dokie thanks all esp stvn for help w/ totem.  GL drspin w/the pbook
<mojo_> gtg, bye
<tandy> does anyone know of another solution to shutting down ACPI problem that doesnt involve disabling acpi completely
<bzbb> tandy, never shut down?
<tandy> bzbb aha
<bzbb> thats what I do
<tandy> no tis a laptop
<bzbb> I even got a UPS
<tandy> i know everyone says to disable it but i would sitll liek to use it for battery state and stuff
<bzbb> well, thats over my head
<andril> hello all
<Gwildor_> hi
<Piero> hi
* WW thinks its too quiet in here...
<WW> s/its/it's/
<Gwildor_> it is odly quiet, for the amount of ppl here
<jcoxon77> it just means that ubuntu works for everyone :)
<kent> Gwildor_, everyone is syncing up to ask questions at the same time ;)
<tandy> modprobe acpi ...is this right?
<Gwildor_> lol
<tandy> thats good everyone can help me if they want :)
<WW> Does anybody know if Ubuntu's warty-updates repository gets security updates?
<kbrooks> tandy, fire away
<kbrooks> WW, i say yes
<tandy> kbrooks: im having problems with this acpi shutdown
<tandy> is there suppsoed to be am odule in the lsmod list called "acpi"
<tandy> or is it just parts liek battery, thermal ,etc
<tritium> WW, it's probably called warty-security
<tandy> i was reading forum and someone said to modprobe acpi but i get an error saying no such moduel exists
<tritium> at least, that's what it's like in Hoary (hoary-security)
<WW> kbrooks: I have evolution2.0.2-0ubuntu3 from warty-updates, but yesterday's email from Martin Pitt said the updated version is evolution2.0.2-0ubuntu2.1.  The -0ubuntu2.1 is currently in warty-security.
<tandy> anyone?
<WW> As far as synaptic is concerned, the version -0ubuntu3 in warty-updates is newer than -0ubuntu2.1 in warty-security.
<yellowshark> hi all
<farruinn> WW: is warty-updates on archive.ubuntu.com?
<yellowshark> I'm trying to burn a DVD (just of data, not a movie or anything) using Nautilus in Warty and it keeps asking me to insert blank media, but there's already media in there
<WW> farruinn: Yes.
<yellowshark> anyone have a similar problem?
<mcphail> yellowshark: can you burn CDs?
<quarupted> Man i love this OS
<quarupted> I just want streaming audio
<quarupted> how do i get java? apt-get install Java ?
<mcphail> quarupted: http://ubuntuguide.org
<kent> quarupted, i get streaming audio with realaudio. (it works like a charm for me..)
<tandy> is ther soemthign mayeb i have to setup in AMI bios to help with shutdown ?
<quarupted> so what about java, the plugin i downloaded was a.bin
<quarupted> can ubuntu run rpm's?
<quarupted> is there a .deb for java ?
<snowblink> There is a limit to 8 virtual desktops on GNOME?
<farruinn> quarupted: stay away from rpm's
<farruinn> best to keep with apt
<quarupted> so is there a deb for java?
<tritium> quarupted, there are ways to build a java .deb
<mcphail> quarupted: follow the above link. the .bin is fine
<farruinn> snowblink: not sure about this, but perhaps using a different window manager will allow more
<cardador> quarupted: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#jre
<yellowshark> mcfail: sorry, was away for a few, I'll try to burn a cd right now
<WW> snowblink: I just right-clicked on the workspace icons on the lower task bar, and selected preferences.  It then let me create 36 workspaces!
<Gwildor_> kent: seems you were right about the syncing
<snowblink> WW: I can get the number up to 36, but only 8 actually exist
<yellowshark> mcfail: Not able to burn a CD either
<Gwildor_> snowblink: do you have a scrollwheel, maybe the pager only can shpw up to 8?
<mcphail> yellowshark: i had this problem. Have you installed libnautilus-burn (or whatever it is) and cdrecord?
<farruinn> heh, I actually only get 4 workspaces, despite choosing 36
<snowblink> Gwildor_: surely I should be able to see the list to rename 36?
<Gwildor_> well, idk, sorry
<Gwildor_> haven used gnome in ages
<CVirus> what package manager does ubuntu use ?
<godsmoke> apt
<yellowshark> mcphail: I haven't installed it manually, so if it didn't come pre-installed, then no, I'll check right now
<godsmoke> time to read a few introductory wiki articles
<benn> Hello!
<LinuxJones> hi benn
<benn> How 'stable' is Hoary right now ?
<benn> hi LinuxJones
<godsmoke> benn: constantly 'broken' in some sense
<godsmoke> that's to be expected
<benn> what kind of critical bugs ?
<godsmoke> it's not a static thing
<godsmoke> most bugs probably aren't even known
<yellowshark> mcphail: both are installed
<mcphail> yellowshark: you'll need to reconfigure
<benn> godsmoke: ahh, then for a regular user its stable enouhg ?
<godsmoke> benn: no -- it's probably not
<godsmoke> regular users should stick to warty
<mcphail> yellowshark: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<yellowshark> mcphail: both were already installed, I didn't need to install anything
<godsmoke> people with experience managing 'cutting-edge' software may want to run hoary
<mcphail> yellowshark: my cdrecord installed without some files. Try the reconfigure command. You might just have to point it at cdrecord
<benn> welll, it'll be better wait until April
<godsmoke> benn: ?
<benn> hoary is sheduled for April right ?
<mcphail> yellowshark: i then had to reboot. After that everything worked
<godsmoke> benn: well -- it's scheduled to be released, yes -- from your questions, it sounds like you should run the "release" distribution -- whichever that is at the time -- now it's warty, in april, it will be hoary
<tritium> nautilus doesn't use cdrecord
<mcphail> tritium: well, i couldn't burn anything without doing the above.
<benn> yes 'm runing warty, I've added several warty entries to sources.list
<benn> including security and warty-update
<benn> I try to update my system every week
<godsmoke> ok
<godsmoke> well, it sounds like you're a pretty standard user for warty
<godsmoke> hoary probably wouldn't be a good choice for you
<benn> yeah, it's very stable
<benn> yes, maybe
<benn> I got the idea to upgrade hoary because I saw a couple of ubuntu screenshots running Gnome-2.10 and other nice stuff
<godsmoke> hoary uses gnome 2.9
<benn> hehe
<godsmoke> but ... really, that's not a reason to upgrade
<benn> ohh, ok, 2.9
<yellowshark> mcphail: it did say that cdrecord was missing some device files...
<yellowshark> mcphail: I'm rebooting now
<benn> godsmoke: I know,
<mcphail> yellowshark: good luck
<godsmoke> benn: ok -- just looking out for ya :)
<farruinn> testing, providing feedback, in general acting as a guinea pig - that's a good reason ;P
<benn> godsmoke: ok, thankyou anyway, u convinced me to wait :)
<godsmoke> farruinn: plenty of other, nice-sounding reasons too :)
<tandy> if my laptop didnt support acpi i wouldnt be able to use any modulesl iek battery, and thermal and stuff right?
<benn> good bye!
<yellowshark> mcphail: still nothing, I'll try just using cdrecord, and no nautilus
<mcphail> yellowshark: if it doesn't work, try dpk-reconfigure -a and go through the whole list
<mcphail> dpkg
<bebek> hello
<BockBilbo> anyone here has workout with freedesktop menu editing?
<bebek> xine-check told me that DMA is disabled for my dvd drive.. how can i enable it? my playback for dvd movies are jerky
<scizzo> bebek: sudo hdparm -d1 -c1 /dev/dvd if you have that device or are using it for the dvd stuff
<bebek> ok...
<bebek> thx
<quarupted> the faq says to do sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla  but apt says there no package?
<BockBilbo> Ive been able to edit and add links to the men list, but i dont know why i cannot add a new submenu for the applications menu
<oficina> hello! I have a ***huge*** messup here. I somehow got a 20GB hard drive (empty) to be split up in 2 partitions of 15GB each!!!!!
<BockBilbo> ive created the .desktop and .menu files
<oficina> daniels here?
<zuurcool> oficina: cool!
<yellowshark> mcphail: that's what I did, just before I rebooted
<oficina> zuurcool: heeeelllp
<BockBilbo> appart from adding the category of the menu im creating to some apps
<BockBilbo> and then
<yellowshark> thanks for the help hough!
<mcphail> yellowshark: that was the end of my problems, i'm afraid
<BockBilbo> ive modified the /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu file.. and restarted gnome-panel.. but doesnt seen to work
<zuurcool> oficina: can you repartition ?
<bebek> scizzo: it says that operation not permitted
<BockBilbo> anyone has tried that???
<BockBilbo> please ... :$
<farruinn> quarupted: perhaps you have to enable universe or multiverse
<scizzo> with sudo?
<bebek> yes
<scizzo> weird
<bebek>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<oficina> zuurcool: I've been trying to. But parted in linux won't let me, PartitionMagic gives me error 48, and Windows' fdisk can't handle it. THIS DISK WAS FINE 20 MINUTES AGO!
<scizzo> aaa...
<quarupted> i think i did in synaptic
<scizzo> bebek: try using the normal device then
<bebek> ???
<scizzo> bebek: more /etc/fstab
<bebek> oh
<scizzo> bebek: find the DVD player
<farruinn> quarupted: are you on ppc?
<quarupted> ppc?
<quarupted> what is that?
<quarupted> Im on warty
<scizzo> sudo hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/hdx
<bebek> like /media/cdrom0 ?
<zuurcool> oficina: have you tried cfdisk or fdisk ?
<quarupted> farruinn, ?
<bebek> i did that, hdparm -c1 -d1 /dev/hda , still gives me the same error
<scizzo> bebek: no not the mount point
<farruinn> quarupted: a mac (ppc = powerpc, arch), because it doesn't exist for ppc
<BockBilbo> crimsun, you there?
<mcphail> yellowshark: is /etc/fstab ok?
<scizzo> bebek: that does not help a lot
<quarupted> no im on 686
<quarupted> how do i make gnome less like mac lol
<scizzo> bebek: you need to tell it exactly what to put the options on
<oficina> zuurcool: I just started reading the linux man page for fdisk, cuz it not as straightforawrd as windows
<scizzo> bebek: and I hardly belive that the DVD player is on hda
<eyequeue> quarupted: you mean no gui?
<bebek> it is on /dev/hda... by looking at device manager on Gnome
<BockBilbo> bebeck
<repete> quarupted, too bad... That seems to be the greatest influence. :-)
<BockBilbo> try
<BockBilbo> /dev/hdc
<BockBilbo> its the most normal link
<bebek> no such thing.....
<scizzo> bebek: hda is the first disk
<oficina> "Error #109: Partition starts after end of disk."
<bebek> coz i have scsi harddrive
<farruinn> quarupted: I think that the flash plugin from macromedia would work best for you
<rob_ubuntu> does anyone know where Firefox keeps its favorite
<scizzo> bebek: hmmm
<zuurcool> cfdisk: is a bit more like w*ndows fdisk
<rob_ubuntu> favorites
<farruinn> quarupted: it's one of the few non-apt things I would install
<BockBilbo> ~/.firefox
<BockBilbo> ?
<ubhuti> BockBilbo: I give up, what is it?
<bebek> what's "via support" ?
<BockBilbo> ubhuti, what do you mean?
<repete> bebek, if it is scsi then it is likely /dev/sda or something like that
<bebek> looking at internet, this guy forgot to enable the "via support" to be able to do hdparm
<tritium> farruinn, flashplugin is available
<ubhuti> Bugger all, I dunno, BockBilbo
<quarupted> farruinn,  will it install a flash plugin in firefox?
<rob_ubuntu> no .firefox directory
<repete> oh, sorry, I didn't read...
<farruinn> BockBilbo: ubhuti is a bot
<rob_ubuntu> and yes i know that .before the dire means it hidden
<bebek> repete: i'm trying to enable the dma on my ide dvd drive, which is on /dev/hda
<BockBilbo> oh
<quarupted> farruinn,  i need firefox plugin
<farruinn> tritium: for ppc?
<BockBilbo> xD
<BockBilbo> lol
<eyequeue> rob_ubuntu: .mozilla-firefox
<repete> bebek, yea, sorry I thought you said it was a scsi dvd
<tritium> farruinn, hmm, I thought so, but maybe not.
<BockBilbo> nope
<rob_ubuntu> nop no .mozill-firefox
<Fazer> Hello, I have a problem botting the Live CD
<BockBilbo> rob_ubuntu,
<BockBilbo> ~/mozilla/firefox
<ubhuti> BockBilbo: I give up, what is it?
<Fazer> *booting
<BockBilbo> xD
<rob_ubuntu> there is mozilla but i cant find the favorites
<oficina> zuurcool: linux fdisk won't access it
<oficina> dammit
<cardador> quarupted: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#flash-mozilla
<farruinn> quarupted: I believe so
<BockBilbo>  ~./mozilla/firefox
<ubhuti> No idea, BockBilbo
<Fazer> Every time I boot using the Live CD, I get a Kernel Panic, attempting to kill init
<repete> Fazer, what's the issue?
<rob_ubuntu> bockbilbo there is nothing there that says favortess
<eyequeue> rob_ubuntu: ls -ad ~/.mozilla-firefox
<oficina> zuurcool: should the disk be mounted or unmounted?
<Fazer> repete: Every time I boot using the Live CD, I get a Kernel Panic, attempting to kill init
<zuurcool> oficina: unmounted
<Fazer> and then it just hangs
<oficina>     FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<oficina>                   Press any key to exit cfdisk
<quarupted> cardador,  please dont try to help if you dont know the peoblem, i tried that allready as i allready said and apt couldnt find that package and yes i have multi and universe
<eyequeue> rob_ubuntu: ls -ad ~/.mozilla-thunderbird, was what i was thinking about, sorry
<scizzo> bebek: how are things listed in fstab?
<repete> Fazer, that is usually a problem with the drivers for hardware.  Do you have a scsi hard drive or anything?
<oficina> zuurcool: did I just fry this disk?
<bebek> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Fazer> repete: This is a Thinkpad, kinda old though. so not sure.
<Fazer> 600E
<zuurcool> oficina: which device name are you using ?
<repete> ah... should work find a 600E
<Fazer> Eh?
<BockBilbo> rob_ubuntu,
<BockBilbo> here you have it
<oficina> zuurcool: fdisk -s /mnt/hda1
<BockBilbo> -->~/.mozilla/firefox/XXXXXdefault/bookmarks.html
<defile> okay, I'm at wits end with something, how do I disable certain modules from loading?
<repete> Does Ubuntu have a --no-probe or anything?
<quarupted> I like KE better than gnome, how to install?
<quarupted> KDE
<defile> er properly
<repete> for boot that...
<swj> I am new...what do you guys think of ubuntu vs Fedora core 3...I have fc3 right now...(I am not trolling, I am really new to linux)
<oficina> zuurcool: AND also try fdisk -s /dev/hda1
<zuurcool> oficina: you have to use fdisk /dev/hda
<BockBilbo> rob_ubuntu, got that?
<oficina> Unable to open /dev/hda
<Fazer> repete: When do I give that command?
<repete> Fazer, when you are booting you can pass kernel parameters
<bebek> oh no......
<repete> Fazer, but I'm not sure what exactly it is...
<Fazer> repete, Ah, I see
* repete googles
<bebek> i have to recompile the kernel and enable the chipset .....
<oficina> fdisk /dev/hda1 gives "Unable to open /dev/hda1 "
<scizzo> bebek: you need to do that in the kernel yes
<bebek> it seems that to enable that dma i have to enable the chipset in the kernel.......
<bebek> scizzo: is there any easy way of doing this?
<zuurcool> oficina: dmesg | grep hd?
<oficina> zuurcool: aahhh AT THIS POINT, I just wanna nuke the partitions and startover. HOW??
<scizzo> bebek: the best is to actually recompile the kernel with that stuff
<BockBilbo> oficina,
<scizzo> bebek: its my suggestion to you
<BockBilbo> insert the ubuntu instalation cd
<bebek> hmmm
<BockBilbo> and run it
<BockBilbo> ;)
<swj> how would I do a custom install of ubuntu (I do not want some preinstalled apps)
<repete> Fazer, I think it is just "noprobe" (without the quotes, of course)
<cardador> quarupted: being agressive wont take you nowhere. read the howto a little better, cause you must have missed something.
<scizzo> bebek: use the lspci list to find out other chipsets also
<bebek> intel
<zuurcool> oficina: you have to know what the device name is
<repete> Fazer, this will mean you have to specify your hardware though...
<Fazer> repete: Ah okay, I place that when the screen shows up saying I have 4 seconds to ask.
<quarupted> cardador, what are you talking about, all it says is apt-get install package name
<oficina> zuurcool: wait WAIT. I just recognized the last 5 commands I was not root. sorry brb
<repete> Fazer, yes, exactly.
<Fazer> repete: Oh, that sux..
<oficina> zuurcool: Command (m for help):
<mcphail> Can anyone tell me if and where ubuntu caches DNS responses?
<zuurcool> oficina: that's better
<repete> Fazer, yea it is a b*tch, but it is the only way (I know of) that you will find out what is causing the kernel panic
<zuurcool> oficina: also try cfdisk
<BockBilbo> mcphail,
<eyequeue> mcphail: running nscd?
<tritium> swj, there is a custom option.
<BockBilbo> nslookup?
<repete> Has anyone here tried the Live CD for PPC?
<Fazer> repete: Ah okay, I'll try that now.  Ttyl =/
<repete> good luck :-)
<bodhi> hi, i have a p-IV box, but ubuntu installed the kernel version 386. anyone know why and that is right?
<BockBilbo> bodhi,
<tritium> bebek, why do you want to build a custom kernel?
<BockBilbo> is the default kernel
<BockBilbo> upgrade it
<oficina> zuurcool: fdisk at least responds. cfdisk says "  FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends after end-of-disk                              Press any key to exit cfdisk"
<BockBilbo> check in synaptis
<eyequeue> bodhi: that is your architechture
<BockBilbo> for the linux image 686
<mcphail> eyequeue: don't know. How can I tell?
<swj> tritium, the only thing I found is something that was asking me to load a network driver etc...I guess I am asking custom in terms of just apps...I did not see that
<cardador> quarupted: http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#synaptic
<zuurcool> oficina: then stick to fdisk
<bebek> tritium: coz my chipset is not enabled in the kernel, and i can't hdparm my dvd drive to enable the dma
<tritium> swj, oh...
<eyequeue> mcphail: dpkg -l nscd
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, have you messed up the menus in ubuntu?
<quarupted> cardador,  just stop talking to me please if you wold have listened i have neen through that
<tritium> bebek, is there a module you can install for it?
<oficina> zuurcool: ok, now what? I-m on fdisk. How do I nuke the thing
<swj> tritium, the only thing I know is fedora core 3....
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: pardon?
<bebek> tritium: how do i know?
<tritium> what chipset?
<bebek>  Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family)
<mcphail> eyequeue: No packages found matching nscd.
<bebek> don't know if that's the one.. that's the output from lspci
<tritium> swj, what about going through the default install, and then removing what you don't want?
<zuurcool> oficina: use p to see what's on the disk
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, i mean if you have messed adding and organizing the application menu in ubuntu hoary?
<eyequeue> mcphail: i would guess you're not running it then, heh, sorry
<zuurcool> oficina: use d to delete (nuke) a partition
<BockBilbo> following the freedesktop specifications
<bodhi> what should i do? Just install that kernel-image and let ubuntu to configure grub and the rest?
<BockBilbo> yeah
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: i'm not sure where your question comes from.  i don't run hoary
<BockBilbo> thats all
<BockBilbo> mmm
<oficina> zuurcool: my network connection is threating me to fail, I'm freaking out, pastebin won't work, where do I post output of p
<bodhi> ok
<mcphail> eyequeue: ta anyway
<AlexN> anyone want to answer me a samba question?
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, its just a question.. im trying to add a submenu to the app menu
<BockBilbo> and cant find anyone who has done it
<BockBilbo> :S
<zuurcool> oficina: good question
<bebek> i can't start mplayer, it says: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0
<scizzo> BockBilbo: this sounds more like a question to ask in a gnome channel
<BockBilbo> ive asked it in there
<oficina> zuurcool: join #flood please, I will post there
<BockBilbo> but none knows
<BockBilbo> well
<Quest-Master> Whoa
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: i would guess you can probably add a direcory under Applications > Run ... and putting in applications:/// or wharever it is
<BockBilbo> no one talks..
<Quest-Master> I can see the other computer on my network
<Quest-Master> But I go to network:///
<BockBilbo> aplications:// has dissapeared in hoary
<BockBilbo> ;)
<Quest-Master> Click on Windows Network
<Quest-Master> Click on workgroup
<Quest-Master> And then the other computer in my network
<Quest-Master> But it says I don't have permissions to view it
<Quest-Master> As root, or as normal user
<Quest-Master> :\
<BockBilbo> Quest-Master,
<quarupted> anyone had any luck compiling Winex with source from the cvs?
<Quest-Master> Yeah?
<BockBilbo> you need the passwd of the remote pc
<Quest-Master> Ok
<BockBilbo> and an user name
<BockBilbo> if the other pc
<BockBilbo> is running winxp
<Quest-Master> How do I get into it then?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: three-slashes? :( no idea then
<Quest-Master> I have the username and password
<Quest-Master> Where do I put them in to be able to access the computer?
<BockBilbo> i think it works with the user an passwd of the winxp system
<BockBilbo> it must ask you for them
<quarupted> anyone compiled a good build of winex?
<BockBilbo> at least thats how it works for me
<Quest-Master> Well, it's a Win2000 computer
<scizzo> quarupted: winex is not free
<BockBilbo> eyequeue, ;) thanks anyway
<bodhi> BockBilbo: what are the differences between linux-image and kernel-image?
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: good luck
<scizzo> quarupted: you need to read more about it and find out that you actually need to pay for it
<BockBilbo> hold on bodhi
<BockBilbo> thanks eyequeue
<BockBilbo> i guess ill do a wiki howto for this
<BockBilbo> bodhi,
<BockBilbo> not sure
<BockBilbo> i think the kernel image is the source
<bob2> bodhi: kernel-image are old ones from debian, ignore them
<scizzo> hmmm
<BockBilbo> to compile thhe kernel
<bob2> BockBilbo: no
<BockBilbo> ..
<BockBilbo> oh
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> xD
<scizzo> I should sleep
<scizzo> night
<bodhi> ok  ... maybe 2.4 -> kernel-image and 2.6 -> linux-image
<cg0def> does the ubuntu pkg db really contain everything that debian has?
<BockBilbo> bob2,
<quarupted> scizzo,  i think you should read more cause they have the source on there CVS lol
<bodhi> ok bob2
<stvn> hm
<BockBilbo> have you tried to add a submenu to the app menu?
<oficina> zuurcool: I will reboot. Bye
<scizzo> quarupted: the CVS yes
<cg0def> I though debian pkgs are not exactly 1 to 1 compatible to ubuntu
<bodhi> bob2: thank you
<zuurcool> bye
<scizzo> quarupted: I didn't read that you where trying CVS sorry about that...but winex itself is not free
<bob2> bodhi: no, it's nothing to do with versions, it's just that kernel-* come from Debian and linux-* come from ubuntu and include a ton more drivers
<bob2> cg0def: depends what you mean by compatible
<eyequeue> cg0def: one might say ubuntu has more, three ssh packages not one, lol
<scizzo> quarupted: one of the reasons I said I need to sleep
<scizzo> :P
<cg0def> yeah but overall does debian have more pkgs or ubuntu?
<bob2> eyequeue: that split will happen in Debian after sarge, too
<bob2> cg0def: Debian has more.
<scizzo> quarupted: sorry that I missunderstood....and that I am to tired to actually see everything... :P
<scizzo> night everyone
<bj_> ooh gnome 2.9.9
<eyequeue> cg0def: each would depend on what's in sources.list, i'd guess sid is larger than warty for sure
<Surphaze> so what is the trick to installing the j2sdk packages? it fails saying its missing a dependency but not saying what
<mcphail> Is there any advantage in changing from i386 to i686 kernel with Pentium M processor?
<eyequeue> mcphail: sure
<mcphail> eyequeue: what difference will it make?
<eyequeue> mcphail: slight speed increases, since you'll use 486 instruction, etc, that 386 can't
<BockBilbo> mcphail, there is
<eyequeue> mcphail: things are more optimized for your cpu
<cg0def> eyequeue: well I wasn't actually asking about all the packes including the ones in world
<mcphail> eyequeue: is it likely to break anything. Current setup running nicely
<BockBilbo> at least i see that its working better
<BockBilbo> for example
<BockBilbo> the 386 didnt recognized my 1024 mgbites of ram
<BockBilbo> and the 686 does
<BockBilbo> ..
<eyequeue> mcphail: no, don't delete the old kernel package, just add the new, and you can still boot to the old if you so choose, from the grub menu
<kent> has any one heard of Avant digitalcameras? im wondering if Avant DC520 will work in linux? (if its usb mass storage, or will work with gphoto.. )
<cg0def> eyequeue: I am asking because I saw 2 different reviews saying the ubuntu doesn't work exactly like debian and that for them debian was easier to use so I was trying to figure out if that was true
<BockBilbo> mcphail, delete once you see you wont use it anymore
<mcphail> I'll give it a try. Thanks
<hams> when the ubuntu initial install booted of disk, i saw it say something about /dev/sda1 had a bad logical block, it didn't try to write back to the disk did it?
<eyequeue> mcphail: it's a nady way to test ... when you're sure, then remove the 386 package
<eyequeue> mcphail: handy i mean
<mcphail> good. i'm downloading
<BockBilbo> anyone here using hoary?
<tritium> yes
<BockBilbo> tritium,
<hou5ton> I downloaded Ubuntu and tried two different burns, .... but when I try to install it, .. it gets to about the third step (choosing what language) and then locks up?
<hou5ton> any ideas?
<BockBilbo> could you try this and tell me if it works for you?
<BockBilbo> :
<BockBilbo> http://www.k12ltsp.org/phpwiki/index.php/Adding%20Menu%20Entries%20in%20FC2
<BockBilbo> ive tried it
<BockBilbo> but doesnt work for me
<BockBilbo> :S
<tritium> let me read it
<bodhi> it's time to sleep, just to say that you really help me, BockBilbo and bob2, thank you and well done
<bob2> BockBilbo: you'll note that is for Fedora
<Scognito> hi all
<BockBilbo> bob2, i have
<Scognito> why my ubuntu cannot recognized any blank disc?
<Scognito> k3b and gnome-cd-burner tell me there is no media in
<BockBilbo> thats why im asking in this channel.. cause i think the problem i have is a distro thing
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> so, you should have come in and said "How do I edit the menus in Hoary?"
<bob2> after reading the FAQ
<bob2> then someone will tell you "go to applications:///" in nautilus
<BockBilbo> bob3
<zenwhen> 4
<BockBilbo> applications:/// in nautilus didnt work in hoary
<BockBilbo> perhaps ive been asking this in this channel lately :s
<tritium> BockBilbo, I don't have the time for that right now.
<BockBilbo> ok tritium thanks anyway
<BockBilbo> *bob2
<bob2> oh well, try the list I guess
<cg0def> BockBilbo: yeah that doesn't work in gnome 2.9.* anymore
<mcphail> BockBilbo: can't you just right click on the menus?
<cg0def> BockBilbo: you can't edit your menu like you used to yet
<BockBilbo> cg0def,
<hou5ton> I downloaded Ubuntu and tried two different burns, .... but when I try to install it, .. it gets to about the third step (choosing what language) and then locks up?
<BockBilbo> but its possible to add apps to the submenus
<hou5ton> I downloaded Ubuntu and tried two different burns, .... but when I try to install it, .. it gets to about the third step (choosing what language) and then locks up?
<Scognito> cg0def is right
<BockBilbo> ive done it 20 mins ago
<BockBilbo> its really easy
<cg0def> the gnome-vfs menu widget is no longer used
<bob2> hou5ton: please stop repeating
<BockBilbo> its on the url ive pasted before
<hams> hou5ton: had a similar problem with hoary for amd64
<bob2> hou5ton: if you've made sure the CD burnt correctly, ask on the list
<hou5ton> bob2:  it was accidental
<BockBilbo> the problem i have is tu add a new submenu
<BockBilbo> for example, ive added a xine link to the audio and video submenu
<BockBilbo> and modified
<BockBilbo> some icons... for example the firefox icon, adding the official one
<quarupted> Ubuntu doesnt come with GCC or any compiler?
<cg0def> BockBilbo: well like I said some things have to be done trough manually modifing the config files
<quarupted> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<quarupted> checking for gcc... no
<quarupted> checking for cc... no
<quarupted> checking for cc... no
<quarupted> checking for cl... no
<quarupted> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<quarupted> See `config.log' for more details.
<|QuaD-> bob2: i was looking at the hoary timeline, i am confused, when do we stop with updated packages?
<BockBilbo> the problem is that id want to add a new submenu for the apps i use in college
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> cg0def, yes...
<BockBilbo> at this point all
<bob2> quarupted: please don't flood in here
<BockBilbo> :p
<bob2> quarupted: and you need to install build-essential
<bob2> |QuaD-: it was a few weeks ago, iirc
<quarupted> sorry :(
<tritium> BockBilbo, they're working on that.  It'll be available really soon.  It's just that the menu system has been changed.
<cg0def> well you should probably go to freedesktop and learn how to edit the new mime menu system or go back to the stable branch of gnome
<BockBilbo> tritium, yes
<|QuaD-> bob2: so now its just bug fixes?
<tritium> they're using the freedesktop.org standards, and the transition has taken a while
<cg0def> that actually not the reason why it's missing
<BockBilbo> ..
<cg0def> the menu widget is take out of gnome because it was extremely buggy and writing a replacement takes some time
<BockBilbo> yes..
<hams> how do i install that build-essential?
<BockBilbo> it had loots of problems
<BockBilbo> hams synaptic
<farruinn> hams sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BockBilbo> or apt
<quarupted> okat i needed flex and bison
<BockBilbo> anyways... i hope they do a menu config app soon
<cg0def> has anybody experienced problems with the install cd on an nforce2 400ultra mobo?
<cg0def> it says that no cdrom can be found and I have no idea why
<hams> can i use apt-get to get the 6629 nvidia driver?
<BockBilbo> hams, find for it
<BockBilbo> open synaptic
<BockBilbo> and search nvidia
<BockBilbo> if you have it there
<BockBilbo> you can get it
<BockBilbo> otherwise
<BockBilbo> try downloading it from the official site or from any mirror
<BockBilbo> or
<BockBilbo> find an apt repository that has it on google
<hams> how do i find?
<hams> note i've only got console no X
<Gwildor_> use aptitude
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> apt-cache search nvidia
<quarupted> wow this script makes it pretty easy to install cedega for free
<bob2> |QuaD-: new packages don't get pulled in from sis automatically anymore, but they can come in manually to fix bugs, yes
<cg0def> quarupted: what script is that
<MrTrick> Hello
<|QuaD-> bob2: thanks for the clarifications :) now we just gotta wait for the release! :)
<hams> i see stuff like *-2.6.8.1-x-amd64-k8, but how do i know what version of the driver that installs?
<Quest-Master> How do I install new fonts for use in all of my applications? (AbiWord, Gimp, etc.)
<quarupted> cg0def, you want a link to the script?
<cg0def> yeah sure
<BockBilbo> quarupted, me too
<bob2> hams: of what driver?
<quarupted> can i post links in here?
<hams> bob2, nvidia drivers
* mcphail now appreciates the superiority of the i686 kernel image
<quarupted> ?
<BockBilbo> mcphail, :p
<quarupted> i guess i will find out
<bob2> hams: look in the changelog for whatever version of linux-restricted-modules you have installed
<quarupted> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<MrTrick> Can someone suggest how to change the refresh rate for my monitor before I gouge my eyes out with a spoon? :-)
<quarupted> that gives you the CVS script
* MrTrick can't make sense of XF86Config...
<farruinn> Quest-Master: fonts:/// in nautilus might be what  you're looking for
<hams> bob2, i just used the release-warty to install my system, i haven;t installed any drivers yet
<Scognito> can someone give me a hand to get my recorder working on ubuntu?
<mcphail> Scognito: I thought i had the answers for this, but sent someonein the wrong direction earlier
<Quest-Master> farruinn: Exactly what I was looking for. :D
<Scognito> mcphail, let's try
<farruinn> Quest-Master: you'll probably have to open nautilus with gksu to have sufficient privileges
<Quest-Master> I can just paste my TTFs in there?
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Scognito> my recorder seems to be recognized by k3b
<farruinn> Quest-Master: afaik that's the way to do it
<BockBilbo> bob2, the OOo2 packages are really unstable
<BockBilbo> right?
<Scognito> i want to test if it is recognized by cdrecord too
<Quest-Master> Ok. :)
<Scognito> i'm using 2.6.9 and hoary
<mcphail> Scognito: cdrecord is a minefield. I'm on warty
<hams> mrtrick, set vsync to 70?
<cg0def> BockBilbo: they are not really unstable but deffinitely not ready for release
<BockBilbo> yes..
<|QuaD-> bob2: OOo2 packages aren't available in hoary yet i don't believe
<BockBilbo> :s
<cg0def> but they work somewhat
<tritium> yes they are
<BockBilbo> |QuaD-, they are
<tritium> I installed openoffice.org2 today
<|QuaD-> they are on the repos?
<mcphail> Scognito: you might have to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a to get everything working
<BockBilbo> yes
<BockBilbo> the 1.9.66 version
<MrTrick> hams, in XF86 i see a HorizSync (30-72) and a VertRefresh (47-160)
<|QuaD-> interesting (i don't use OOo often at home)
<Scognito> mcphail, i use hoary since 1 month
<|QuaD-> BockBilbo: isn't that 1.9.66 not 2.x?
<Scognito> never had problem
<tritium> I don't either, but I wanted to check it out
<MrTrick> hams: Not quite sure what to do with them... they're ranges, not single values.
<BockBilbo> nope
<BockBilbo> it sthe 1.9.66 yes..
<BockBilbo> but its how they call the OOo2 beta version
<tritium> No MS Access-like program, though, like I thought there would be.
<Scognito> btw the real problem is that my programs cannot find the blank cds...
<hams> mrtrick: if you have a multisync monitor, it will select the best range of what the monitor will handle.
<mcphail> Scognito: I installed 2x warty on the same machine. One burnt CDs out of the box. the other needed the above fiddling
<farruinn> tritium: what's wrong with mySQL ;)
<BockBilbo> i think the OOo team is working now with the 1.9.74
<hams> mrtrick, if you want something more specific just edit the ranges or set to a single value.
<bob2> BockBilbo: I don't know
<Scognito>         0,0,0     0) 'TRAXDATA' 'CDRW161040plus  ' 'TRS3' Removable CD-ROM
<tritium> farruinn, is there a nice front end for my wife to use?
<MrTrick> hams: Uh, okay then... So what's hsync? I understand vsync well enough.
<Scognito> ok the recorder is recognized
<bob2> |QuaD-: I don't know if a decision about them being in hoary has been made or not
<Scognito> but the problem is the media
<stackpopper> is there a ubuntu development channel?
<tritium> farruinn, my wife knows Access.  Is there a gui front end?
<BockBilbo> thanks bob2
<hams> MrTrick: i guess i;m not sure, but you should look up the values of your monitor so you provide something sane.
<mcphail> Scognito: sounds hopeful. When you put in a CD does the nautilus-burn pop up?
<farruinn> tritium: I only know of a gtk1 front-end, but it didn't work well for me
<Scognito> mcphail, no
<|QuaD-> i am updating hoary now... so i am checking
<MrTrick> hams: Thanks, I'll try fiddling a little. :-)
<bob2> stackpopper: yes, but it is for actual development, not for chatter
<Quest-Master> farruinn: I
<Quest-Master> Grr
<Quest-Master> I'm pasting them as su and it's not installing them for some reason
* |QuaD- crosses his fingers hoary doesn't break
<tritium> farruinn, I'll wait on openoffice.  They're supposed to have something like Access in 2.0
<mcphail> Scognito: /etc/fstab ok?
<|QuaD-> tritium: yeah... ooBase
<Scognito> tried with: cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc speed=16 -v -dummy /linux2/myfile.avi
<|QuaD-> thats why i didn't think we are using 2
<farruinn> tritium: to tell you the truth I would look forward to something like that too
<|QuaD-> because we don't have ooBase
<tritium> ooBase?  My wife will like that.
<Scognito> last lines are:
<Scognito> Track 01: data   684 MB
<Scognito> Total size:      785 MB (77:51.60) = 350370 sectors
<Scognito> Lout start:      786 MB (77:53/45) = 350370 sectors
* Quest-Master is moving to Hoary for wxPython with GTK2. :D
<Scognito> and it seems freezed
<tritium> I don't even use databases, so I don't really need one
<Scognito> and now:
<Scognito> cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!
<esher> whats doing better for my weekly backup, tar.gz or bz2 compression ?
<|QuaD-> tritium: i don't either... and when i do i use mysql
<tritium> Scognito, did you cdrecord --scanbus ?
<Scognito> esher, tar
<|QuaD-> anyone know how to name a session of screen once its started?
<Scognito> yes
<mcphail> Scognito: cdrecord is beyond me. I need a front-end. Doubt i'll be able to help
<Scognito> cdrecord dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc -scanbus
<Scognito>         0,0,0     0) 'TRAXDATA' 'CDRW161040plus  ' 'TRS3' Removable CD-ROM
<Scognito> mcphail, eh eh thanks :)
<tritium> I hate cdrecord too
<Scognito> me too
<Scognito> but it is for last chance to get media working...
<Scognito> maybe the recorder is fucked...
<Scognito> i'll try with windoze
<mcphail> It doesn't help that googling just brings up pages of flame between Linus and the cdrecord authors...
<tritium> the little message that cdrecord -scanbus gives is hilarious
<farruinn> Quest-Master: hmm, it's not working for me either...
<Quest-Master> farruinn: Try this then? http://linux.org.mt/article/ttfonts#N10047
* Quest-Master is trying
<tritium> don't you just drop your TTFs into .fonts dir?
<hams> what's available via apt-get that would be like links2?
<farruinn> where is .fonts?
<farruinn> or where *should* it be, I don't have a directory like that
<tritium> in your home directory, if you create it
<stackpopper> tritium, personally I just add them into the global X font directories making sure the paths are added to xorg.conf and XF86Config respectively.  I think running fc-cache might be a requirment though I can't remember whether that was only for use with the font daemon.
<farruinn> tritium: you're awesome =)
<tritium> :)
<jdub> stackpopper: no one runs font daemons anymore :)
<stackpopper> jdub, thank God.
<tritium> thanks, farruinn
<farruinn> I'm still bummed though that the fonts:/// thing didn't work, I thought that was "the way"...
<jdub> stackpopper: running fc-cache speeds up fontconfig hashing
<jdub> farruinn: what didn't work?
<farruinn> I tried copying a ttf to fonts:///
<Quest-Master> farruinn: We just have to drop the fonts into .fonts?
<farruinn> nothing happened
<Quest-Master> It didn't work for me
<Quest-Master> :\
<jdub> farruinn: what's in your ~/.fonts/ ?
<farruinn> well I've manually mv'd the files to ~/.fonts
<jdub> farruinn: there are update problems with fonts:/// but no actual functional problems
<farruinn> oooh, so like the applications:/// thing, have to log out, log in again?
<jdub> farruinn: can you find/file a bug about fonts:/// not updating and comment?
<BockBilbo> do any of you know any werbsite with a tutorial for creating pgp signatures?
<jdub> no
<farruinn> jdub: hm, ok, I'll do that
<jdub> dragging stuff to fonts:/// works and does the righ thting, but the view doesn't immediately update
<mcphail> don't fonts just go into /usr/share/fonts?
<jdub> mcphail: only if you're installing them system wide
<WW> Do packages in warty-updates get security updates?
<jdub> mcphail: otherwise, per-user font dir is ~/.fonts/
<mcphail> ok
<farruinn> should copying fonts to fonts:/// put them in ~/.fonts?
<jdub> WW: there shouldn't be anything in warty-updates
<jdub> farruinn: yes
<tin> does the -live cd image have an installer?
<jdub> WW: but otherwise, yes, they are all supported packages
<jdub> tin: no
<WW> jdub: evolution2.0.2-0ubuntu3 is in warty-updates
<tin> aww
<tin> i'm pretty sure i want ubuntu, but i'd like to boot the live just to be sure
<guest_> to configure a remote printer via cups where do I start in ubuntu?
<tin> oh well, i'll just install and try
<jdub> WW: ah, that's right - that's a bugfix
<WW> jdub: ...but warty-security has evolution2.0.2-0ubuntu2.1
<jdub> WW: mmm, that's a problem
<hams> how do i setup kernel sources? needed for nvidia driver install
<tritium> hams, nvidia driver is in nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules
<stackpopper> guest_, is cupsd running?  If so, with your browser goto http://localhost:631 log in and configure away.
<jdub> hams: the nvidia drivers are shipped with ubuntu
<hams> tritium, not the latest
<tritium> hams, which are the latest?
<hams> 6629
<jdub> hams: those are in hoary
<tritium> 6629?
<hams> i'm not running hoary
<hams> jdub, if you recall i was in here last night saying hoary install fails on my amd64 machine
<guest_> stackpopper: the remote linux print server has the driver which lacks in the local ubuntu based cups driver list.
<hams> can i use the apt-get or similar interface to get the kernel source tree for warty?
<tritium> hams, yes
<jdub> WW: okay, i've reported the problem - thanks for htat
<tritium> you should just need the kernel-headers
<jdub> hams: apt-cache search linux-source
<jdub> hams: and linux-headers
<tritium> jdub, did you ever look at my patch for openoffice.org2-debian-files that I pointed out?
<jdub> hams: you shouldn't have to rebuild the entire thing
<jdub> tritium: nup
<WW> jdub: Thanks for reporting it.
<AlexN> does anyone think they can help me with a printer?  it's an hp that's supported by the company, so it would *seem* easy... =/
<BockBilbo> im back
<tritium> jdub, okay.  The package was fixed, but I think the maintainer missed something.
<hams> when the file name for apt-get has a 1-x, do i need to get both or what do i specify normally?
<BockBilbo> tritium, do you use a pgp signature when sending mails?
<tritium> BockBilbo, no, why?
<BockBilbo> mmm i want to create one
<tritium> oh, sorry
<BockBilbo> but dont know how to do it
<BockBilbo> do you have any idea?
<tritium> In fact, I need to get out of here...
<tritium> No, sorry...
<mcphail> BockBilbo: GnuPG
<tritium> bye for now
<BockBilbo> mcphail, GnuPG isnt old?
<mcphail> old?
<BockBilbo> ... i mean.. ive read what synaptic says about it... and it says: Note that the upstream is not very active
<BockBilbo> not old..
<mcphail> No. It's good. OpenPGP is pretty settled.
<froust> I just did an update, and now X hangs when I try to logon
<mcphail> I use Seahorse as PGP GUI
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> mcphail, GnuPGP = gpgp ?
<mcphail> yes
<quarupted> hrm who wants to look at some verbos error log outpuy and tell me what went wrong in this build
<pvh> Can anyone direct me to an iCal publishing hack for evolution?
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> ive installed both gpgp and seahorse
<quarupted> ANyone?
<BockBilbo> i guess i have to crate the signature by myself right mcphail ?
<knoppix> zuurcool: I'm back
<oficina> zuurcool: I'm back
<mcphail> Yes. I actually imported one I use from PGP in Windows
<oficina> zuurcool: I'm back
<MrTrick> Could someone hazard a guess as to why "/dev/hda1	/mnt/c		fat32	defaults	0	0" in /etc/fstab doesn't mount the drive?
<oficina> MrTrick try vfat instead of fat32
<MrTrick> thanks oficina, will try it.
<MrTrick> any way to avoid rebooting?
<oficina> MrTrick: or also try adding auto instead of defaults
<mcphail> sudo mount -a
<MrTrick> okay, will try.
<oficina> MrTrick: you don't need to reboot at all
<oficina> MrTrick: dismount and mount
<MrTrick> huh? If I manually dismount and mount, it works fine.
<MrTrick> it's just the fstab that is not working
<oficina> mount -a mounts everything from fstab
<MrTrick> ah thanks
<oficina> MrTrick I don't remember the exact commandline for unmounting. "umount" something something
<oficina> MrTrick: My web connection is kaput now, sorry if I help no more
<mcphail> Just type mount to see if it's mounted already
<MrTrick> ah, is good
<MrTrick> thank you oficina
<MrTrick> grrr....
<oficina> zuurcool: !! I'm back, the magically screwed disk guy
<MrTrick> the drive is mounted... but each top-level folder appears as a file
<oficina> MrTrick: I can fix that!
<MrTrick> (not from the terminal, just in the file explorer)
<oficina> MrTrick: it has happened to me, gimme a sec
<MrTrick> thanks
<froust> Can anyone help me out with X problems?
<Martok> I probably couldn't.
<oficina> MrTrick: I think your problem lies in the "defaults" part. I grabbed the line from fstab in Mandrake that mounts it fine. Here it is
<oficina> MrTrick: /dev/hda7 /mnt/docs vfat umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850 0 0
<MrTrick> ah, thanks
<MrTrick> will try that.
<BockBilbo> mcphail,
<oficina> MrTrick: adjust as required, of course (instead of hda7, put your stuff, and instead of /mnt, well you get the point)
<bitfoo> is there anyway to upgrade just to x.org instead of all of hoary :O
<BockBilbo> ..
<mcphail> BockBilbo:
<BockBilbo> i have created the key
<BockBilbo> so..
<BockBilbo> what do i do if i want to add it to my emails
<BockBilbo> as a signature?
<mcphail> BockBilbo: hold on a minute
<BockBilbo> ok
<hams> after i do the apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1, do i just untar it?
<jcarr_> what's ubuntu like? I been a long time debian user...
<MrTrick> ah good, it's all working
<jcarr_> also, what should I download? there's warty and all these others listed
<oficina> warty
<bitfoo> yah
<jcarr_> warty, jigit, and 4.10?
<oficina> jcarr_: download warty
<bitfoo> hoary is development :|
<eyequeue> who did that?
<eyequeue> and how?
<oficina> warty is 4.10
<bitfoo> wtf is jigit
<BockBilbo> mcphail,  i think i have it...
<BockBilbo> just copy paste
<eyequeue> bitfoo: jigdo variant?
<BockBilbo> right?
<bitfoo> jigaboo?
<mcphail> BockBilbo: evolution -> tools -> settings -> edit the security tab on your account
<oficina> zuurcool: are you there?
<hams> does anyone know what options i need for tar to expand a .tar.bz2?
<o0awskr0o> ***how do i get wma support on xmms
<BockBilbo> mcphail, i dont use evolution
<eyequeue> bitfoo: never heard of that jigdo variant
<stackpopper> power4 includes the G5 right?
<bitfoo> :(
<BockBilbo> i use thunderbird
<BockBilbo> but it doesnt mather
<bitfoo> tar xvf i think
<MrTrick> wait, it's not all good. "mount: fs type codepage=850 not supported by kernel"
<stackpopper> o0awskr0o, search google for illegal russia wma xmms plugin
<mcphail> BockBilbo: I;ve not used tbird for ages, but i think its similar
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> see
<BockBilbo> its just
<bitfoo> lollerskates
<BockBilbo> int seahorse
<farruinn> hams might need j
<BockBilbo> copy
<jcarr_> so, what's different in ubuntu from debian>
<BockBilbo> and paste it as a text
<BockBilbo> xD
<MrTrick> (note to self, check that things work before announcing success)
<BockBilbo> thats it
<jcarr_> easier to use?
<oficina> jcarr_: ubuntu is the xandros/lycoris/linspire of the GNOMEs
<bitfoo> roflcopter no
<BockBilbo> mcphail, but i have a question
<farruinn> I prefer ubuntu's snapshots of semi-recent packages to debian's constant upgrading
<jcarr_> gnomes?
<oficina> jcarr_: ubuntu is all free
<mcphail> BockBilbo: yes?
<bitfoo> debian packages work with it
<bitfoo> no dumbass devel flamewars :|
<BockBilbo> how does the pgp signature confirm that its mine?
<jcarr_> bitfoo, nice
<bitfoo> updated every 6 months
<froust> Can anyone help me with X troubles?
<BockBilbo> is there any web service for it?
<oficina> jcarr_: ubuntu just gives you simple, straight to the point options
<bitfoo> its pretty cutting edge too
<farruinn> jcarr_: ubuntu seems much more oriented to the desktop user
<jcarr_> cool
<mcphail> BockBilbo: publish your public key to a keyserver (export in seahorse)
<MrTrick> Success!
<MrTrick> hmmph...
<randabis> man I'm so glad everything's going good now.
<farruinn> and the community is generally helpful and supportive
<jcarr_> because I'm looking to get my coworker hooked on linux, and I think debian is the best, but Debian Sid is, shall we say, harsh for the newbie
<bitfoo> let him try ubuntu livecd
<mcphail> BockBilbo: But better to give out your public key personally
<jcarr_> yeah, it's what I'm downloading
<randabis> ubuntu is great for n00bs and experienced users alike
<bitfoo> i'm a n00b ;(
<BockBilbo> mcphail, what do you mean by giving out my public key personally?
<froust> My X hangs right after I pass the login screen...
<oficina> MrTrick: glad you got it
<randabis> I'm no linux master, but I surpassed n00b status long ago :p
<bitfoo> :|
<hams> do i need to move linux-headers into the linux-source directory?
<randabis> I learn more and more each day
<jcarr_> heh
<mcphail> BockBilbo: if you give out your key to everyone who needs it, they van trust it comes from you and hasn't been spoofed
<randabis> linux-headers should already be in the source directory
<bitfoo> cool, so you can tell me how to update only x.org from hoary and leave everything else warty :|
<BockBilbo> i see
<hams> randabis, so much for stuff working...
<BockBilbo> do you know any good keyserver?
<MrTrick> oficina, when I pasted your text in, I accidentally put it under 'format' instead of 'options'
<randabis> hams do you mean /usr/src or /usr/src/linux?
<jcarr_> Debian has too many distros based on it... of course, probably because Debian is permanently in unstable/experimental
<punkrockguy318> how do I install all the basic tools for development on an ubuntu system?  (ie make, gcc etc)
<randabis> linux-headers should be in /usr/src/
<mcphail> BockBilbo: they all link up together after a few days
<jcarr_> heh... Debian Stable ships with good old KDE 2.2
<bitfoo> i think knoppix has tons more :|
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: look in ~/.gpg/gpg.conf
<mcphail> BockBilbo: publish to any one
<froust> anyone?
<randabis> they do not need to be moved into the kernel source directory
<jcarr_> how is ubuntu's hardware detection?
<farruinn> froust: sounds more like a gdm problem to me
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: most there sync with each other
<froust> farruinn: how do i go about troubleshooting this?
<hams> randabis, i did apt-get install linux-source-xxxx and then apt-get install linux-headers-xxx, but that seems to have failed horribly
<froust> jcarr_: excellent
<MrTrick> okay, so now to get samba working...
<mcphail> BockBilbo: just takes a few days to update
<farruinn> froust: how serious is it? can you get to a virtual terminal?
<hams> can i un- apt-get something?
<bitfoo> jcarr_, yeah it rocks
<MrTrick> Under gnome, is there a keyboard shortcut to change workspace?
<farruinn> hams sudo apt-get remove
<randabis> bitfoo you can't update to x.org and keep warty packages...you'll cause severe breakage
<randabis> hams I doubt it failed
<bitfoo> oh :(
<froust> farruinn: i'm at a vty now... I just can't get x working... it hangs after the login screen.
<bitfoo> breakage is not the nice :/
<BockBilbo> ok
<oficina> anybody friggin smart here? I gotta challange for you
<randabis> you just don't know about it
<bitfoo> the answer is 3.14
<bitfoo> :|
<MrTrick> oficina, No, but I can have fun telling that I don't know the answer.
<randabis> when you install linux-source, it does not extract the source...it merely places a tarball into the /usr/src/ directory
<hams> randabis, i untarred the source archive after i install the linux headers, so i don't think it worked corectly.
<BockBilbo> mcphail, which one do u use?
<farruinn> froust: try logging into one of the failsafe sessions
<randabis> it should have... you should have a linux source directory and a linux headers directory
<BockBilbo> http://pgp.mit.edu/ ?
<randabis> is that what you have?
<mcphail> BockBilbo: that one is fine
<froust> farruinn: same thing happens.
<froust> it happened right after i updated
<farruinn> this is hoary I take it?
<eyequeue> olBockBilbo: not http, hkp, horowitz key protocol, not hypertext transfer protoc
<froust> yes
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> and then
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: hkp://
<BockBilbo> everything will be done right??
<mcphail> BockBilbo: seahorse should do this automatically
<BockBilbo> hkp??? is that a protocol?
<randabis> froust if your X is hanging, it might have to do with your driver
<Quest-Master> When trying to get in another computer on my network, I keep on getting thi
<Quest-Master> *this
<Quest-Master> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: drtyuiii-oxotk9".
<farruinn> randabis: would that make sense if he can get to the login screen though?
<hams> randbis, i had a .bz2 of the kernel source and a directory called linux-header-2.6.8.1-4 and linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-amd64-k8\
<MrTrick> oficina: out with it.. what's the problem?
<randabis> to verify that, you could change your video driver to vesa
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: (marc) horowitz key protocol
<Quest-Master> How can I login to that computer with the username/password?
<randabis> hams that's correct then..that's what the apt-get should have done
<froust> randabis: i tried switching drivers, no luck, same problem... login screen is fine, then it hangs after i hit enter.
<mcphail> BockBilbo: You can also visit most on web (via http://) and cut and paste
<randabis> hmm
<froust> right where you'd see the ubuntu splash
<hams> ok... i'll take you're word for it.
* farruinn uses warty - sorry froust =(
<BockBilbo> mm interesting
<eyequeue> BockBilbo: he wrote the major server software
<randabis> farruinn I was having a similar problem on my sister's machine (hoary as well)...it was because of her driver so that's why I suggested that
<randabis> froust can you try failsafe mode?
<bitfoo> how unstable is hoary
<froust> failsafe gnome didn't work
<randabis> ok
<froust> bitfoo: it's quirky :P
<mcphail> BockBilbo: the "official" PGP documentation is very good
<bitfoo> hmm :/
<froust> i'll try the other one
<eyequeue> bitfoo: daily
<bitfoo> i should stick to stable warty then :D
<hams> ok, the nvidia install seems to detect the kernel source, but it doesn't like something, so i actually need to build the kernel?
<randabis> bitfoo hoary is nice, but it picks who it is nice to
<crypticreign> anyway to remove the 2 second gap inbetween songs in cdrecord??
<oficina> MrTrick: I need to fix a screwup. I have 2 partitions of 15GB in a disk of 20GB
<bitfoo> quirky means more time messing around with ubuntu than studying for school :|
<randabis> in my experience hoary has been excellent with very few problems
<BockBilbo> cool
<BockBilbo> :D
<froust> randabis-laptop: it goes past the login, tells me that it's failsafe, then it hangs
<randabis> some things break occassionally, but they aren't major and are usually fixed within the next day
<randabis> froust hmm I wish I knew something else for you to try...sorry..it's beyond my expertise
<MrTrick> Is there an option to stop the file explorer from opening folders in a new window?
<froust> bugger. when i updated today, there were tons of things for gnome
<froust> i'm thinking it might've been one of those
<mcphail> MrTrick: yes
<hams> how do i build the kernel the same options, that the warty-release is installed with?
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> so i guess.. that now that my pgp signature is on the servers
<MrTrick> mcphail: Do you feel like telling me where I might find it? Or are you just going to sit there smugly? :-)
<BockBilbo> id just have to add it as an attachment in my mails
<farruinn> hams: get the config* from /boot and copy it to the root dir of the kernel source
<BockBilbo> right?
<randabis> I didn't have any problems with today's updates
<mcphail> MrTrick: give me a mo...
<mcphail> BockBilbo: yes
<froust> this is really weird
<hams> farruinn: as .config correct?
<BockBilbo> and is it recommended to include also the ascii version as a signature?
<farruinn> hams yup =)
<mcphail> MrTrick: Applications -> System -> config editor ->  apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> always use browser
<mcphail> BockBilbo: the ASCII version is fine
<hams> man this is hard, i was hoping ubuntu would be easier that gentoo...
<MrTrick> thankyou mcphail
<BockBilbo> ok
<scoon> hams, yikes.
<Quest-Master> hams: http://www.ubuntuguide.org? :)
<scoon> hams, i found ubuntu way easier than gentoo.
<Quest-Master> Ubuntu IS easier than Gentoo.
<randabis> hams building kernels isn't a typical ubuntu task
<Quest-Master> You just need to know how to get along learning it properly.
<Quest-Master> :)
<hams> scoon: then i guess i need the child's version
<mcphail> BockBilbo: BTW, you know the difference between the key and the signature?
<randabis> the default kernels are just fine for the most part
<scoon> hams, what is the problem
<hams> so wanting to install the lastest nvidia driver is a non-standard practice?
<randabis> yes considering that you can get it from the repositories
<BockBilbo> mm
<randabis> you don't need linux source to build that driver btw
<BockBilbo> nope
<scoon> hams ?
<BockBilbo> :$
<hams> apt-get install nvidia-restriced-blah gave me 6111
<Quest-Master> I'm a little suspicious of inserting any removable media into Ubuntu anymore
<randabis> yes
<Quest-Master> :\
<randabis> that's because you are using warty
<BockBilbo> mcphail, which is the difference?
<randabis> if you want newer packages you need to upgrade, or search for a backport
<Quest-Master> I inserted a digital camera, was able to take the picture off of it, took it out, and it says there is no memory left when there are no pictures on it
<hams> scoon: i needed to install 6629 nvidia driver, but the install script wants the kernel source tree present so i can build some kind of interface or something
<Quest-Master> I inserted a USB key-chain 64MB stick
<scoon> hams, why do you need the 6629 drivers ?
<hams> randabis: and there's another official release of ubuntu?
<Quest-Master> And it is no longer readable from
<mcphail> BockBilbo: First, everyone needs your public key to read your signature. You've taken care of this by uploading your public key to a server.
<bitfoo> u just change all warty instances in sources.list to hoary to upgrade right?
<Quest-Master> :\
<scoon> hams, are you running a 6800 or some sort ?
<hams> scoon: only driver with support for pci-e video card
<randabis> hams there's the development release, hoary
<Quest-Master> It's really looking bad for me
<hams> 6600 gt
<scoon> hams
<farruinn> bitfoo: yes
<scoon> ok i understand
<Surphaze> I am having problems installing j2sdk... I am getting sun-j2sdk1.5debian: Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5 but it is not installable
* Quest-Master is most likely in trouble with parents for tampering with $600 digital camera
<hams> randbis which wouldn't install on my machine
<Quest-Master> And I'm betting it was a bug in Ubuntu
<Quest-Master> :(
* Quest-Master is very, very sad
<randabis> you don't need linux source to install the nvidia driver from the site though
<bitfoo> ;[
<mcphail> BockBilbo: Your signature is just a hash of the file you create (like MD5 etc). You then encrypt this with your private key and send it as your signature
<randabis> you only need kernel headers
<randabis> or linux headers rather
<scoon> hams, have you installed the kernel headers for your kernel ?
<randabis> you just need to specific the path to the linux headers for the nvidia installer script
<hams> randabis, i just do what the installer says... i'm not smart enough to know better
<mcphail> BockBilbo: It can only be decrypted by your public key. Therefore, the email can only have come from you and noone else.
<hams> scoon: i believe so
<scoon> hams, yes or no ?
<randabis> he did
<scoon> hams, it won't be much use to go on.
<scoon> ok
<BockBilbo> wow... im confused..
<mcphail> BockBilbo: You don't send your public key on each email. Only your signature
<randabis> he just needs to specific the path of the headers to the nvidia installer
<hams> scoon: yea, i did the apt-get install linux-headers-<blah>
<BockBilbo> so
<scoon> hams, by default the nvidia installer looks for the source in /usr/src/linux
<BockBilbo> which is my signature?
<quarupted> will someone please help me get Cedega installed, it keeps crashing in MAKE ????
<hams> scoon: yes, i managed to create the softlink...
<mcphail> BockBilbo: Your signature is uniquely generated with each email
<bitfoo> farruinn, if i go to hoary do i need to downgrade any backports?
<scoon> hams, so then what happens next ?
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> so thats why i have to configure the email sender
<BockBilbo> right?
<randabis> hams is your softlink to the linux headers or the kernel source?
<mcphail> BockBilbo: yes
<randabis> it needs to be to the linux headers
<hams> scoon: it complained about no config file, so i copied the config file, no i'm building the kernel
<hams> randabis: to the source
<randabis> that's where you went wrong
<BockBilbo> ohh
<BockBilbo> ok
<farruinn> bitfoo: erm, if it's a backport then it's from hoary
<BockBilbo> hold on
<randabis> you don't need the kernel source package to install the drivers at all
<farruinn> bitfoo: however, it would have been built against warty libraries...
<hams> ok, so now i understand... the headers are only the headers...
<mcphail> BockBilbo: evolution makes it very easy. Don't know about T'bird
<scoon> hams, there is also a flag you can pass the installer to bring up advanced mode.
<scoon> hams, in that mode, you will be able to specify paths to your headers and/or source as well.
<hams> but i should be ok with the source as well correct?
<randabis> hams your symbolic link should be /usr/src/linux --> /usr/src/linux-headers-xxx
<farruinn> bitfoo: so I'm not exactly sure
<randabis> hams NO
<randabis> it will not be okay
<hams> no?
<hams> doh...
<BockBilbo> mm
<hams> ok, after the kernel compile finishes, i'll switch the link and try the installer.
<randabis> the linux source package is completely different from the currently running kernel
<BockBilbo> it has some security stuff
<mcphail> BockBilbo: http://texturizer.net/thunderbird/faq.html#q2.12
<randabis> hams cancel that kernel compile
<randabis> CTRL-C
<randabis> you don't need to do that
<hams> :) i'm aquainted with ctrl-c
<randabis> cool
<mcphail> BockBilbo: looks like you nees an extension for t'bird
<BockBilbo> mcphail, yes
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> sucks
<mcphail> BockBilbo: the enigmail site looks quite encouraging...
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> what should i do?
<mcphail> BockBilbo: give me a minute to read it
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> im reading it too
<froust> randabis: reboot solved it
<mcphail> BockBilbo: http://enigmail.mozdev.org/help.html has the answers
<randabis> froust awesome
<BockBilbo> its in the apt repositories
<mcphail> BockBilbo: evolution is wonderful...
<BockBilbo> hehe
<BockBilbo> xD
<BockBilbo> but evolution doesnt work in both win and linux
<mcphail> true
<BockBilbo> i share my mail profilein both platforms
<jdub> BockBilbo: evo's on it's way :)
<mcphail> i did that for a while with thunderbird.
<mcphail> ...and firefox
<BockBilbo> :D
* froust looks up RandR.
<whiprush> jdub: is there a bug open for the gtk dialogs/cups patches for firefox, I can't seem to find one.
<randabis-laptop> evolution is going to be ported to windows if I understand correctly
<eyequeue> randabis-laptop: might help some migrate i guess
<mcphail> about time. it's a nice piece of software
<randabis-laptop> yeah, I don't use it so it's no biggie to me
<randabis-laptop> thunderbird serves me well
<eyequeue> randabis-laptop: same here
<jdub> whiprush: ubuntu bug? probably not
<jdub> whiprush: thom is looking into it though, so if you open one, assign to thom may :)
<froust> I haven't yet decided on evolution or thunderbird... Can anyone sum up the differrences/
<whiprush> should I file one?
<eyequeue> randabis-laptop: i do wish ubuntu had a sunbird though
<jdub> eyequeue: don't wish, package@
<mcphail> froust: if you're just using email, one is as good as the other
<randabis-laptop> heh
<eyequeue> froust: one is gnome-ish, one is part of that very recent rapid development group
<drspin> do you use Evolution for contacts or calender?
<randabis-laptop> evolution has all the outlook type stuff, calendar etc
<froust> I don't like evolution
<mcphail> yes. sync with Palm
<froust> i mean outlook
<froust> i liked outlook express a bit better
<hams> ahh... i made the link to linux-headers and the installer ran, but it said it couldn't load the module, which would mean that the headers don't match the kernel
<randabis-laptop> I just do e-mail so thunderbird is good for me
<drspin> then use it for email as well...
<usual> ubuntu update manager doesn't seem to see updates that apt-get update does
<eyequeue> froust: look at mozilla-thunderbird in both platforms then
<drspin> why open another program just to check your Email?
<eyequeue> drspin: unix philosophy
<mcphail> lol
<eyequeue> drspin: do one thing and do it well
<mcphail> in 14 different ways
<eyequeue> drspin: not to be confused with [x] emacs ;-)
<jdub> usual: are you using dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<mcphail> i often get confused by emacs...
<usual> jdub, I always do dist-upgrade, but from what I can tell ubuntu update manager is just synaptic simplified ...so I would assume it would see updates
<usual> jdub, does it just do upgrade
<jdub> usual: yes, because that's safe
<usual> jdub, I see
<usual> jdub, makes sense
<hams> do i make the linux softlink point to linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4 or linux-hedaers-2.6.8.1-amd64-k8?
<knghtbrd> ahhh, I had forgotten what a joy application keys are...
* knghtbrd growls
<Adrenal> eheh
<drspin> eyequeue: and a good philosophy it is :) but, taking iTunes for example, what's wrong with being able to do everything with my music (organize, burn, save, share, find, listen, etc...) all in once place?
<usual> jdub, do you or have you used beagle?
<eyequeue> drspin: never seen it, sorry (no apple stuff in years)
<knghtbrd> and the joy that is having your terminal program claim to be a given terminal, but send the wrong keystrokes for that terminfo  ;)
<Adrenal> drspin: nothing, thing is hybrid apps usually suck
<froust> Hrm.
<froust> Why can't i change my resolution?
<Adrenal> i don't know?
<eyequeue> drspin: i would say "the bash shell" is where i can do everything, but i do know what you mean :)
<Adrenal> why can't you/
<eyequeue> drspin: yours is just a different philosophy than the one i mentioned.  linux allows both :)
<froust> "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available."
<drspin> eyequeue: ah, yes, the beauty of linux :)
<Adrenal> indeed it does eyequeue
<Adrenal> indeed it does
<Adrenal> eheh, converted like 2 ppl over to linux at my last lan
<eyequeue> vim vs emacs, or (less-so) the one in the /topic, heh
<Adrenal> ...if only it had better games support
<bitfoo> i like the nano :|
* knghtbrd thinks that, despite the popularity of CLI among people who know how to use it, the command line is becoming a marginal thing that nobody actually uses anymore
<eyequeue> fancy hardware vs, a 486 :)
<Adrenal> terminal is better
<mcphail> faster
<farruinn> knghtbrd: really? I use the terminal almost all the time
<farruinn> there's hardly a moment when I don't have one open
<bitfoo> if i wanted a terminalo i would build a time machine and go back to 1984 :|
<rob__> hello everyone
<knghtbrd> farruinn: I'm talking about "normal" people
<Adrenal> the command line, we can rebuild it, we have the technology
<knghtbrd> ie, the WIMP crowd
<Adrenal> we can make it better then it was before
<Adrenal> better, stronger, faster
* drspin wishes I were a developer... or a non developer with a lot of free time...
* Adrenal wishes he was a pirate
<mcphail> My TAB key is my friend.
<Adrenal> really?
<Adrenal> i prefer humans
<knghtbrd> drspin: the time is a factor even if you are a developer
<rob__> Adrenal: i dont think we want to spend 6 million dollers on the command line
<Adrenal> we can try
<knghtbrd> I remember some effort to make a Gnome shell
<bitfoo> we should spend 6 millino dollars on contact lens computers that are thought activated :|
<quarupted> hey i downloaded a .deb file how do i make it install
<rob__> if you can develop that for 6 million you will be a bajilionare
<bitfoo> dpkg -i file.deb
<Adrenal> so...u walk around walking into things...but u can be looking at porn every waking momnet of your life?
<quarupted> dpkh /dir/file.deb or what?
<knghtbrd> an enhanced bash that worked together with the terminal app and could do things straight GNU bash couldn't, knew about VFS, etc
<knghtbrd> whatever happened to that project?
<bitfoo> are you daring me!?!?
<farruinn> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Adrenal> what we should do is make jabber better
<farruinn> quarupted: but usually it's best to use apt if possible
<Adrenal> display pictures and file sending
<bitfoo> whats jabber :|
<rob__> Imagine the contact lense replacing the Images of clothed persons with naked ones that you are looking at.
<Adrenal> is it really that hard to implement?
<bitfoo> augmented reality would be hard rob__  :/
<Adrenal> bitfoo: u know how trillian and gaim are multi protocol clients?
<bitfoo> yes
<Adrenal> well, jabber is a multi-protocol, protocol
* bitfoo explodes
<drspin> ew... messy
<Adrenal> one account that incroporates your msn, yahoo, icq, aim, irc...etc accounts into one
<bitfoo> ahhsoo
<Adrenal> also, there are bots for it
<knghtbrd> the problem with jabber is that it is a jack-of-all-trades protocol without a serious following (or good clients)
<Adrenal> my favourite, the rss boot
<Adrenal> gaim is a good client
<bitfoo> i have an rss bot for irc :/
<knghtbrd> a couple of years ago, its servers weren't so hot either  ;)
<drspin> I use Gaim :) but for each protocol seperately
<Adrenal> i just use live bookmarks in firefox
<nomasteryoda> how do i reset the kde desktop?
<bitfoo> i like em in my email mostly :|
<Adrenal> drspin: same, jabber is on the right track, but still has a little while to go
<nomasteryoda> i can't open any of the icons
<Adrenal> bitfoo: thunderbird?
<rob__> i had no idea how that worked, is it automatically set up with accounts in the other protocols?
<nomasteryoda> or programs rather
<bitfoo> yeh
<knghtbrd> and really, you cannot effectively make an all-client
<calc> anyone know why i get this on ubuntu when i run hdparm -Tt ?
<Gwildor> nomasteryoda: try to restart X
<calc> "HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<nomasteryoda> Gwildor, did that
<eyequeue> Adrenal: in gaim, i couldn't add myself (in jabber) to a contact list
<knghtbrd> jabber described itself as being able to interface everything from SMTP to IRC into an IM client
<nomasteryoda> seems to be some kind of lock on the files
<drspin> eyequeue: are you running the latest version?
<Gwildor> nomasteryoda: idk then
<jdub> usual: yep
<drspin> calc: that can't be good
<Adrenal> rob__: you have to install gabber, then u can register accounts in that?
<knghtbrd> I don't know about anyone else, but my emails are usually longer than irc messages.
<eyequeue> drspin: warty version
<Adrenal> eyequeue:, y, pray tell, do you wish to talk to yourself?
<calc> drspin: sounds like fubar kernel or something similar
<nomasteryoda> Gwildor, thks
<rob__> Adrenal:thanks
<drspin> eyequeue: if you install the backport for Hoary I think it's fixed...
<bitfoo> :|
<usual> jdub, will it be added to ubuntu? I would really like to try it but I seem to have issues getting it to compile...dependencies
<rob__> Anyone want a Gmail Invite?
<Adrenal> lol, used to be cool
<drspin> I've got a bunch of gmail invites as well
<Adrenal> people would jump all over an invite
<Adrenal> but now
<drspin> so does everyone else I imagine
<Adrenal> the magics gone
<eyequeue> drspin: i was reading the jabber user guide, and i have to "allow" myself, i think
<bitfoo> does anyone here who uses hoary also use ati's new drivers for x.org?
<drspin> eyequeue: interesting...
<knghtbrd> although, an email protocol which behaved more like IM protocols (ie, with authentication mechanisms in the protocol itself), could be promising
<eyequeue> drspin: do you know what version that is?
<drspin> eyequeue: oh it's a protocol thing... LOL
<Madeye> Hi, guys running KDE app on gnome desktop (KDE is not installed) will cause any troubles?
<rob__> I just got my account this week. I invited about a dozen people already
<drspin> eyequeue: 1.1.0
<Adrenal> gonna make my own jabber server eventually
<drspin> do you have the backports repo?
<eyequeue> drspin: yeah, gaim 1.0.0 doesn't have "allow foo to add you"
<defile> Madeye, no
<farruinn> Madeye: no, but it won't look the greatest
<bitfoo> Do you want a gmail account? I've got 200 invites. It's super exclusive!
<bitfoo> :|
<calc> heh
<eyequeue> drspin: sounds like you're about to tell me what i was about to ask you :)
<drspin> LOL
<farruinn> Madeye: there are some themes though that have both gnome and kde versions
<calc> it was exclusive about a year ago ;)
<usual> sup calc
<Adrenal> anyone got any good live bookmarks(rss feeds)?
<drspin> eyequeue: hang on lemme get it
<rob__> well i always liked inclusive things better anyway
<calc> usual: hi
<Adrenal> and is it possible to get google news through rss?
<rob__> yes
<Adrenal> cos, they gave it to gmail
<bitfoo> hackaday is pretty cool rss :|
<rob__> there is a special website that makes them
<Adrenal> rob__:how?
<Adrenal> oh, that
<bitfoo> cool lilttel projects
<Adrenal> bah, been heaps
<Madeye> Mutex destroy failure: Device or resource busy -> any idea?
<Adrenal> they all get shut down
<eyequeue> how do i tell things to stay with warty *except* when i specifically ask for a backport?
<farruinn> eyequeue: pinning
<calc> backports are evil
<Adrenal> bah
<farruinn> eyequeue: check apt howto: http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<drspin> deb [tab]  http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/ [tab]  warty-backports [tab]  main universe
<eyequeue> farruinn: i don't want to go in and manually pin everything, i just want to make a default be warty
<Adrenal> calc:what you talking about foo?
<hams> do i need to install the NVIDIA 32bit compatiblitiy OpenGL libs?
<hams> it seems to cause the installer to fail...
<farruinn> eyequeue: that's possible, you can use wildcards in the pinning
<drspin> calc: I've been using FF1.0 and Gaim 1.1.0 since the day I installed ubuntu with no trouble
<drspin> s
<bitfoo> once you update to hoary should you reboot?
<bitfoo> or just restart x
<rob__> anyone here use beagle?
<bitfoo> or i guess you cant restart it since you use x.org now...hmm o_O
<eyequeue> bitfoo: x is probably the official answer, but i'd test all the boot-time scripts myself
<bitfoo> hmm :}
<mcphail> most things are easy enough to install without backports
<Adrenal> mcpail: backports are easier, install the proper locations, and are easier to upgrade/uninstall
<edgarin> Hello
<Adrenal> ahoy
<bitfoo> hi
<BockBilbo> mcphail,
<mcphail> BockBilbo:
<BockBilbo> u still there?
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> see.. ive configured it..
<mcphail> ok
<BockBilbo> and i havesome last questions..
<mcphail> uhhu
<Adrenal> then say it, press enter less
<BockBilbo> it lets me send encripted messages
<BockBilbo> is it recommended to send them?
<mcphail> mmm
<BockBilbo> like that?
<mcphail> You need a public key from whoever you're going to send them to. Encrypt the message with that
<edgarin> Howto print ubuntu to ubuntu in my home exist one network and...the priter are conected in the computer with Ubuntu and in another computer has installed Ubuntu and no print Ubuntu-Ubuntu
<edgarin> ?
<mcphail> If you encrypt with your public key, only you will be able to read it (not the recipient)
<BockBilbo> mm i think it sends it
<BockBilbo> may i send you a message
<edgarin> the printer are configure in samba
<BockBilbo> to check it?
<defile> when I did the install, I specified the X framebuffer for my video driver for X, but I ended up using the vesa driver instead.  Now whenever I boot I load the framebuffer modules, how can I disable them?
<mcphail> BockBilbo: /msg me with your email and i'll send you one.
<rob__> does hoary still have the menu bar seperated into 2 segments?
<drspin> is there a good tutorial for setting up samba shares?
<rob__> *3 segments rather
<farruinn> defile: either edit XF86Config-4 manually or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<drspin> or Samba in general?
<defile> farruinn, I have X working fine, I'm just trying to disable the framebuffer modules from loading on boot now, I no longer need them
<defile> farruinn, vesafb etc
<farruinn> I believe that's set in the XF86Config-4 file, isn't it?
<randabis-laptop> yes it is
<farruinn> section modules ...?
<defile> I'm not longer using the framebuffer for X
<randabis-laptop> yeah but there should also be an option for it under devices
<eyequeue> does warty-backports update daily like hoary, or less-often?
<Guardiann> wow the new update manager looks pretty cool
<randabis-laptop> eyequeue much less often
<jdub> usual: it will probably land in universe for hoary, perhaps main for bendy
<defile> and it's no longer defined, I redid the config file manually via xf86config
<drspin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<drspin> :)
<jdub> usual: all the dependencies are already available
<randabis-laptop> also warty backports should all be completely uninstalled if you ever decide to upgrade to hoary
<usual> jdub, gtk-sharp seems to be out of date to build iirc
<eyequeue> randabis-laptop: is there an easy way to determine which to downgrade?  and do i need to wget and dpkg -i manually?
<randabis-laptop> you just have to downgrade the packages you've upgraded...
<usual> jdub, not gtk--sharp...gecko-sharp
<jdub> it needs an upgrade, or...?
<usual> ooo
<usual> doesn't exist
<usual> gotta build it?
<randabis-laptop> whoever's in charge of the ubuntu wiki should change grumpygroundhog to bendy
<|QuaD-> bendy?
<|QuaD-> why?
<randabis-laptop> because the name has changed
<eyequeue> ho hogs?
<|QuaD-> randabis-laptop: as of when???
<eyequeue> s/^ho/no/
<|QuaD-> how do you knwo?
<EvolutionR> Hi! I've have the hotplug problem "shpchp & pciehp" displayed on startup. How do I disable it? throug sudo gedit /etc/hotplug/blacklist look for the line that say shpchp & pciehp & remove add them as # in front of it? Is this the correct thing?
<randabis-laptop> I know because that's what daniels and other developers have said
<jdub> usual: gecko-sharp is in universe man
<eyequeue> randabis-laptop: it's a wiki, i think we're all "in charge" heh
<|QuaD-> randabis-laptop: when?
<randabis-laptop> Evolution add those modules to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<usual> jdub, weird I don't see it with apt-cache
<jdub> usual: libgecko-cil, like everything else
<usual> ahh
<randabis-laptop> QuaD first time I heard it mentioned was about a week ago
<usual> I thought it was actually called gecko-sharp
<jdub> that's the upstream tarball name
<|QuaD-> isn't jdub a developer?
<randabis-laptop> yes
<|QuaD-> ask him
<mpool> jdub: do you know how to get emacs keybindings in hoary gnome?
<hams> successfully install the nvidia driver! i had downloaded the -4 version of the headers, but i needed the -3 version.
<randabis-laptop> bravo
<mpool> i tried ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and gconf but neither seems to do it
<jdub> mpool: ah, removed from ui, still in gconf; under /desktop/gnome i believe
<jdub> oh
<mpool>  /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme = "Emacs"
<mpool> doesn't seem to work
<hams> hmm...mouse not working in X. what config do i need to a microsoft usb mouse?
<jdub> mpool: hmm
<usual> jdub, how about dbus-sharp
<hams> and is there a keystroke that can open a terminal?
<jdub> usual: apt-cache search dbus cil
<defile> farruinn, actually the dpkg thing might just do what I need, thanks
<jdub> usual: ping daniels
<MrTrick> smb question: If I want to restrict drive access to those on the same subnet, then I'd use hosts-allow = 192.168.2.* ?
<usual> colin@lexapro:~/beagle-0.0.4$ apt-cache search dbus cil
<usual> colin@lexapro:~/beagle-0.0.4$
<djtansey> does anyone here have experience with wireless bridging. i am trying to find a router-based solution to allowing my users to seemlessly move from access point to access point (really two routers.) anyone want to give me some tips?
<randabis-laptop> MrTrick probably would be 192.168.2.0
<MrTrick> randabis: Ok, I don't need to specify subnet mask?
<randabis-laptop> probably
<randabis-laptop> 255.255.255.0
<MrTrick> hosts allow = 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0
<eyequeue> i guess i should probably restart xchat with the new backported version
<randabis-laptop> that should do it...can't say for certain since I don't use samba
<randabis-laptop> but it works like that for nfs
<eyequeue> brb
<usual> jdub, yeah I think it will build if I can get dbus-sharp
<jdub> usual: ping daniels
<EvolutionR> I got this same problem too, I'm not set the internet as "always on", so the error came out "Synchronising clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org"! I don't want it to synchronise the clock! How do I disable it?
<MrTrick> thanks randabis, hopefully it'll work. Not having any machines *not* on the subnet, it may be difficult to test.
<randabis-laptop> np
<EvolutionR> I know this answer :)
<EvolutionR> bye
<calamari> hi
<randabis-laptop> hi
<mpool> yum, calamari
<calamari> hi mpool
<calamari> seen kamion
<calamari> probably no bots here.. hehe :)
<jdub> calamari: kamion is on .uk time
<calamari> oic
<Br34ch> I've a problem, a very strange one. I'm on a laptop.. as soon as I unhook the power cord.. it just immediately is turned off - not turning to the battery. Before it, I had XP and it worked fine.. any hints please?
<stackpopper> Br34ch, weird.  What kind of laptop is it?
<stackpopper> How long ago did  you last try this with windows successfully?
<stackpopper> You would imagine any sane laptop would keep this completely seperate from any OS.
<Br34ch> I installed Ubuntu about 3 days ago, first time trying Linux
<Br34ch> Toshiba p2, incredibly old
<|QuaD-> Br34ch: interesting... you ran xp on a p2?
<Br34ch> Yep
<bitfoo> it could be something with acpi :|
<cao7ic> hello every one
<bitfoo> maybe your dsdt tables are messed up. i know mine doesn't show battery status because asus is the lame :|
<|QuaD-> Br34ch: what speed?
<Br34ch> Hehe, a very insulting one > -Br34ch- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.8.1-4-386 [i686/267.13MHz] 
<|QuaD-> Br34ch: thats interesting, how much ram?
<bzbb> I used to run xp on a k6-2 450 with 56 megs of ram
<randabis-laptop> os[Linux 2.6.10-2-686 - Debian 3.1]  up[18 hours, 36 minutes]  cpu[Pentium III (Coppermine), 448.164 MHz (886.78 bogomips)]  mem[216.56/219.11 MB (98.8%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (16 bits)] 
<bzbb> and a 6 gig harddrive
<randabis-laptop> :)
<randabis-laptop> that memory usage is completely off though
<|QuaD-> bzbb: that must have run horribly
<Br34ch> I'm not 100% sure - could you tell me some comm's on that to check it up?
<|QuaD-> bzbb: it ran horribly on my 400 Mhz 64mb ram
<|QuaD-> Br34ch: free -m
<Br34ch> I got the laptop from my brother, he bought it in . . . 99 I'm thinking
<eyequeue> randabis-laptop:  what command gives that format?
<bzbb> |QuaD-, I'd click a menu, wait for the swap storms to end, then start typing, wait a minute
<randabis-laptop> it's a script
<bzbb> click save, another 5 minutes
<eyequeue> ah
<randabis-laptop> sysinfo-dg
<bzbb> the machine loved it when I put debian potato on it
<|QuaD-> bzbb: yeah... thats how it was on my p400... which is why i jumped it to 2000
<randabis-laptop> you can get it at scripts.xchat.org
<hams> are any services enabled by default? ftpd? telnetd? sshd?
<|QuaD-> bzbb: i still have the machine at my parents home... when i get a chance i am going to take it and put debian or mepis on it
<|QuaD-> with a huge hdd and make it a file server for me
<|QuaD-> hams: none of those
<bzbb> this was a laptop
<eyequeue> hams:  you can install any if you please, but i believe your answer is no
<bzbb> I used windowmaker for my WM
<|QuaD-> hams: an easy way to check it is to port scan your comp on a different machine
<eyequeue> hams: inetd might be (?)
<|QuaD-> bzbb: lol
<|QuaD-> bzbb: i will probably load debian, no gui
<|QuaD-> and once its installed, never put a monitor on it
<hams> do i install with apt-get and that's it or do i have to modify something after apt-get'ing it?
<bzbb> spent a lot of time in the command line
<bzbb> X-macs
<|QuaD-> hams: you should just install it and it will do the rest
<bzbb> xemacs
<bzbb> damn fingers
<|QuaD-> bzbb: i use vim :)
<bzbb> shit, this means I have to hate you
<|QuaD-> haha why
<bzbb> its in the rules
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  tradition ;)
<|QuaD-> lol
<|QuaD-> vim is kind of addicting
<|QuaD-> the challenge of it is fun
<eyequeue> i like vim myself
<eyequeue> but i know rudimentary emacs too
<randabis-laptop> <3 nano lol
<|QuaD-> i used to knwo emacs
<bzbb> M-x stab-eyequeue
<|QuaD-> forgotten it by now though
<eyequeue> heh
<eyequeue> i had an emacs animal book, wish it hadn't gotten lost in a move
<eyequeue> it had ... a gnu, go figure
<scoon> does anyone know if there is a fan/temp monitoring applet for gnome panel ?
<bitfoo> BOOOOOO *HISS*
<Br34ch> So terribly sorry to ask of this, but is there some sort of a . . . uhh, happy happy "Processes List" I can view?
<farruinn> |QuaD-: the funny thing is, once you get use to vim it doesn't seem complicated at all
<bitfoo> top
<scoon> i think i saw one before.
<eyequeue> Br34ch:  type "top" :)
<|QuaD-> farruinn: yeah, i know :)
<hams> what file do you modify to autoload a module?
<farruinn> |QuaD-: it's the beauty of the thing =)
<eyequeue> hams:  /etc/modules
<|QuaD-> farruinn: but when learning it it is difficult
<farruinn> very true
<jdub> Br34ch: applications > system tools > system monitor
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  /usr/bin/vimtutor :)
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: is there one???
<Br34ch> Thanks :D
<farruinn> |QuaD-: wow, yeah, I would have been lost without it (well, maybe not, but it sure helped)
<michael> can someone help me find the firefox flash player...im not new to linux, just ubuntu...i have powerpc if it matters
<|QuaD-> WOW... see i do the whole google thing  :)
<|QuaD-> michael: you should be able to do it the same way you did on your other linux installs
<eyequeue> -rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1600 2005-01-18 16:20 /usr/bin/vimtutor
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: i just found it :)
<farruinn> |QuaD-: are you sure of that?  afaik there is _no_ flash for ppc
<elec> what's the meaning "token" in http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ ???
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  the first 15-20 minutes in it will get anyone off the ground
<bitfoo> only if you already got your cd elec
<|QuaD-> farruinn: well, its still the same, if he installed it once on a ppc, he can again
<|QuaD-> i don't use flash and i have an x86 :)
<bitfoo> how do you watch jibjab!?!
<bitfoo> :|
<farruinn> michael: is this true, you've installed flash support on ppc? as in good, working flash support?
<|QuaD-> farruinn: that isn't ubuntu specific
<|QuaD-> farruinn: he said he isn't new to linux, just ubuntu so i figured he knows how
<eyequeue> i'm not new to linux, just to a gui ;)
<farruinn> I would be very interested to know how to install flash on ppc
<michael> farruinn, no im in process of trying to
<|QuaD-> i'm not new to linux, just to computers
<farruinn> michael: ok, because to my knowledge it's impossible
<|QuaD-> why is the keyboard laid out funny?
<farruinn> there are some attempts to reverse engineer it or something, but those really only work for very old versions of flash
<michael> farruinn, right. guess that's why i'm having trouble
<farruinn> and macromedia provides no binary or source as I'm sure you know
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  seriously, i'm not very gui-fluent, i usually give cli answers to questions, when there's gui equivalents (like top before)
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: i try to use the cli for everything i can, the 3 things i don't really use it for is firefox, gaim, and my rss reader
<farruinn> michael: once upon a time there was a petition to macromedia for a ppc version, but I don't htink anything came of it
<melazyboy2> I got ubuntu to detect my ipod on boot, i unplug it, drive is automagically unmounted, i plug it back in nothing happens, how can i restart what ever detected and automounted it
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  i've got the first two, what do you use for rss?
<|QuaD-> liferea
<|QuaD-> GREAT program
<hams> i think ubuntu install trashed my windows RAID array!!!!!
<|QuaD-> best i have found
<bitfoo> better than thunderbird?
<melazyboy2> I use CenterICQ it works wonders if you use CLI
<|QuaD-> bitfoo: i didn't like thunderbird's rss reader
<jdub> eyequeue: blam! :)
<eyequeue> i'm using xchat now, rather than irssi
<bitfoo> i like xchat :|
<|QuaD-> i am using irssi
<bitfoo> bitchx is the nice too
<farruinn> blam crashed on me - in warty no less!
<|QuaD-> screen :)
<eyequeue> screen rox :)
<|QuaD-> so i can go and come
<hams> would ubuntu try to install grub on another device other than the one it installed the root filesystem on?
<melazyboy2> CenterICQ one stop solution for AIM/ICQ/IRC/Y!/LJ/RSS etc =D
<jdub> farruinn: that's not entirely surprising
<eyequeue> yeah, i never run irssi except under screen
<bitfoo> dunno hams :|
<bitfoo> i never had a raid before
<farruinn> jdub: true, but it is depressing, I was really liking it
<eyequeue> but i'm trying to learn gui things recently
<bitfoo> are you old :|
<Orbo> synaptic won't pick up the latest version of software like xchat, and Force Version is greyed out
<Orbo> any help?
<eyequeue> relative, heh
<bitfoo> you could add backports depository for xchat
<bitfoo> i think it has the latest version of that, gaim, firefox, etc :|
<eyequeue> yeah, i just added backports, and got xchat 241 i think
<Orbo> sorry, big n00b here bitfoo, what are backports?
<eyequeue> -eyequeue- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-1-686 [i686/598.60MHz] 
<hams> what do i put in grub to boot windows assuming it hasn't been annilated?
<bitfoo> oh backports is the project to take all the new packages from the development version of ubuntu (hoary) and make them work correctly with the stable version of ubuntu (warty)
<eyequeue> Orbo:  warty is the stable release, hoary is the unstable development version
<Orbo> I know that eyesqueue, where do I get backports?
<eyequeue> Orbo:  occasionally, someone sees reason to "backport" a hoary version of an app so it can run on warty
<bitfoo> you would go into a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bitfoo> and then add
<sam_> hi
<eyequeue> Orbo:  let me see if i can find the line
<bitfoo> deb http://cloud9.somniumcomputing.com:81/ubuntu/backports warty-backports main universe restricted mult$deb http://cloud9.somniumcomputing.com:81/ubuntu/backports warty-extras main universe restricted multive$
<eyequeue> Orbo:  nm, bitfoo has it :)  i just did this tonight btw
<sam_> i'm kinda new at this, and i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to install an rpm file?
<bitfoo> err hmm
<chrismurf> sam_:for what program
<farruinn> hams: I believe you only have to uncomment some lines in the config file, but I"m not sure what
<sam_> an intel driver program
<bitfoo> deb http://cloud9.somniumcomputing.com:81/ubuntu/backports warty-backports main universe restricted multiverse
<bitfoo> deb http://cloud9.somniumcomputing.com:81/ubuntu/backports warty-extras main universe restricted multiverse
<bitfoo> add those orbo
<eyequeue> sam_:  "alien" it into a deb, then dpkg -i foo.deb
<chrismurf> RPM is the format used for Redhat
<|QuaD-> sam_: they don't have a deb file?
<chrismurf> What they said.
<|QuaD-> RPM=redhat package manager
<bitfoo> then go to synaptics again, hit reload and you should see new versions :O
<sam_> oh.
<sam_> well
<chrismurf> if they have a .deb file - you'd be better off
<chrismurf> but you can make a .rpm work if you have to
<|QuaD-> sam_: you can use a program called alien
<sam_> okay
<eyequeue> sam_:  yes, a pure deb version is always best, if you can
<sam_> but i'm not sure if i could install alien either
<|QuaD-> why?
<chrismurf> I can give you a hand with that if you need it.
<sam_> oh well. i'll try it
<sam_> thnx
<Br34ch>  /join #linux
<Br34ch> eeps
<eyequeue> sam_:  apt-get install alien (it was originally written by debian, and converts between all sorts of formats)
<|QuaD-> Br34ch: we aren't enough help here???
<bitfoo> ;[
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  maybe he had redhat questions, heh
<Br34ch> Oh, no! The support here is wonderful, simply just that I was curious which chan had more people in it
<eyequeue> Br34ch:  /list #debian
<|QuaD-> Br34ch: they do
<bitfoo> gentoo has the most
<eyequeue> Br34ch:  scary how many lurk in there
<Br34ch> Yep . . . 356: linux; 303 here
<|QuaD-> bitfoo: really?
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> 871
<Adrenal> this isn't where i parked my car
<bitfoo> vs 707 :O
<hams> thanks <diety> windows still works, that was harrowing!
<|QuaD-> bitfoo: #win32 has more
<Adrenal> hams: wait, your pleased windows isn't gone?
<bitfoo> lies!
<|QuaD-> bitfoo: did you check?
<bitfoo> yes
<bitfoo> it has 12 :|
<|QuaD-> :)
<hams> adrenal: i know, i know...
<|QuaD-> i didn't even know there was a channel
<|QuaD-> lol
<Orbo> bitfoo, okay lines added
<eyequeue> Adrenal:  whenever i lock my keys in the car, i'm glad i have windows, lol
<Orbo> no just try synaptic again?
<bitfoo> yeh
<bitfoo> open synaptic and press reload
<Adrenal> microsoft gives you windows, ubuntu gives you the whole house
<bitfoo> you should see new versions
<hams> does anyone know how to force grub to go to the menu list? rather than boot something by default?
<Br34ch> Well, see . . . if you forgot the keys or something, you can break the windows and get in the car anyways.
<bitfoo> alternatively go back to the terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bitfoo> :|
<Adrenal> when does the new ubuntu come out anyway??
<Br34ch> Haha.. I just realized how repetitive that was. Yeah, gimme a sec.. I'll fade away
<eyequeue> hams:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chrismurf> hams: yes - load up menu.list in gedit by running sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<farruinn> Adrenal: april
<|QuaD-> for fun i like adding repos from all different deb based distros and apt-get dist-upgrade
<|QuaD-> see if it breaks
<hams> chrismurf, but what removes the default boot?
<chrismurf> hams, it's called "hiddenmenu" or something like that
<Orbo> bitfoo: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Orbo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chrismurf> hams, comment it out
<|QuaD-> Orbo: put sudo first
<Orbo> i did that as root
<estebandido> is there a separate ubuntu-ppc channel?
<jdub> estebandido: no
<eyequeue> Orbo:  root? in ubuntu?
<hams> chirsmurf: thanks
<bitfoo> you cant do it and have synaptics open
<jdub> Orbo: it means you're running dpkg or apt elsewhere
<bitfoo> one or the other
<neo23> yes
<farruinn> or synaptic
<estebandido> ok, then here's my question... i want to install ubuntu-ppc over gentoo-ppc, but i can't get the bios to recognize the cdrom at start-up
<farruinn> is it an oldworld ppc?
<|QuaD-> estebandido: over it?
<Adrenal> how does one install linux to a mac?
<Adrenal> just like on a pc?
<farruinn> Adrenal: unless it's oldworld mac
<bitfoo> i guess :/
<|QuaD-> Adrenal: yeah, just with a ppc distro
<Adrenal> ah, sweet
<eyequeue> Adrenal:  with the right boot macish cd of course
<farruinn> or a G5 iMac =)
<estebandido> |QuaD-: to replace it
<|QuaD-> estebandido: oh :)
<Adrenal> yeh, friends getting a mini mac, but he's gonna use ubuntu as well as macosx
<|QuaD-> Adrenal: does he want to buy me one?
<|QuaD-> i looked into it
<Adrenal> they look sweet
<|QuaD-> i was all set to purchase a fully loaded minimac
<farruinn> Adrenal: there was a post on ubuntu-users, someone tried but didn't get video or sound support :/
<estebandido> gentoo brings the kitchen sink, which i don't need
<|QuaD-> but for 1k, i want the g5!
<Adrenal> i mean, fair beasty comp, the size of a cdrom
<Adrenal> farruinm: ubuntu-users?
<farruinn> the mailing list
<|QuaD-> Adrenal: if it had a G5 i would have gotten it
<Adrenal> ah, k
<|QuaD-> they just lowered prices today too :)
<Adrenal> meh, i'm a pc man
<farruinn> |QuaD-: but then it wouldn't be as cheap as it is =)
<Adrenal> cos i like windows for games
<melazyboy2> what mounts a firewire drive to /media/ieee1394disk
<eyequeue> ubuntu-zaurus :)
<Adrenal> cedega still has a way to go
<bitfoo> why wouldnt it run a mac mini?
<|QuaD-> farruinn: its not really that cheap
<melazyboy2> what mounts a firewire drive to /media/ieee1394disk; i don't know the name of the script responsible and i need to invoke it
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: ubuntu-zaurus??? wtf?
<farruinn> |QuaD-: it is in comparison to the rest of apple's line
<Orbo> thanks for the upgrading help everyone
<eyequeue> |QuaD-:  just dreaming
<Orbo> I have another question as well
<bitfoo> it worked orbo?
<Adrenal> orbo:42
<Orbo> yeah afaik
<|QuaD-> farruinn: true, but i could get a pc for that price, probably cheaper with a 3.6 ghz processor
<bitfoo> cool
<|QuaD-> the specs aren't amazing
<Orbo> adrenal: ?
<Adrenal> the other question
* Adrenal sighs
<Adrenal> never mind
<|QuaD-> eyequeue: i wish zaurus's weren't discontinued in america :(
<Orbo> oh right, I recently installed fglrx at drivers
<|QuaD-> thats another expensive product
<Orbo> did fglrxconfig and all that
<Orbo> but shouldnt my gl screen savers be running smoothly on a 9800pro?
<Adrenal> did u restart?
<neo23> work in radeon 9550
<drspin> real quick :: command to check disk space available?
<Br34ch> heh.. this nub is in trouble. (synaptic:29736): Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtktreeview.c: line 7633 (gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper): assertion `node != NULL' failed // <-- uhm?
<|QuaD-> $1,272.00  for a mac mini!
<hams_> chatting from ubuntu! :)
<|QuaD-> thats too expensive for a g4!
<Adrenal> its small though
<drspin> |QuaD-: yes
<Adrenal> almost a poor man's laptop
<|QuaD-> Adrenal: but i can build a pc like that for a lot less
<faxons> drspin: df -h
<Orbo> adrenal:...no
<Orbo> but assuming it doesnt work after I do that, can you give me some options?
<farruinn> |QuaD-: $1272?
<Adrenal> poorman's laptop=pc built in back pack, with lcd screen at back
<drspin> anyone in Phoenix that has a USB dirve they'll let me borrow for a night?
<|QuaD-> farruinn: i need 1 gig of ram, the faster processor, the 80 gig hd, and the wireless options
<drspin> I need to repartition and kill the NTFS
<|QuaD-> then i threw in the service plan for kicks
<Adrenal> drspin: hmm, lets see
<Adrenal> meet some guy i met over the internet
<Adrenal> ..hmm
<randabis-laptop> can't beat the tiny size :p
<eyequeue> drspin:  cool idea
<drspin> LOL
<farruinn> |QuaD-: aaah, well if I needed those things I wouldn't be getting a macmini
<eyequeue> drspin:  i'm far away, and don't have one, but i'd loan it to you if i could
<Adrenal> drsping: i would, but wrong country, if u wanna move though
<Adrenal> just holler
<|QuaD-> farruinn: what would you give up?
<estebandido> back to my question... any thoughts on getting the bios to see my cd drive?
<drspin> LOL -thanks for lookin' out ;)
<farruinn> estebandido: you never answered my question, oldworld or newworld?
<|QuaD-> farruinn: if it had the g5 it would be mine!
<Orbo> I know my monitor supports 1240x1024 screen resolution, why can't I choose that?
<randabis-laptop> i would not even consider running a mac mini without at least 512 mb of ram
<jdub> theora/vorbis stream: http://home.waugh.id.au:8800/
<farruinn> oldworld (beige) probably won't boot the cd on it's own
<estebandido> oh, sorry, new, i'm pretty sure
<estebandido> it's a 2001 ibook
<randabis-laptop> osx and 256 won't play nice on a system with a 5400 rpm mini drive
<drspin> Orbo: you'll have th edit the XF86Config-4 file
<Adrenal> scotty doesn't know that fiona and me...
<randabis-laptop> there will be too much disk swapping going on
<|QuaD-> randabis-laptop: thats why i need a gig
<farruinn> estebandido: yeah, that's newworld, are you sure the disk has been burned correctly?
<hams> is gDesklets included in warty? or is that something in need to install on my own?
<|QuaD-> hams: install on your own
<randabis-laptop> yes there are gdesklets
<drspin> OS X is nice but it's REALLY slow except on G5
<estebandido> it's the one i got from south africa
<drspin> at least it feels slow
<chrismurf> hams, gDesklets needs to be installed ,but is pretty bloated.
<drspin> some higher powered G4 weren't so bad with LOTS and LOTS of RAM
<|QuaD-> drspin: for the price they are charging, they should have a g5
<farruinn> estebandido: what exactly is the error?
<randabis-laptop> you have to install gdesklets, but it is in the universe repositories
<estebandido> but, i have a problem... i have to tell gentoo where the kernel is every time i boot
<eyequeue> okay, who has a favorite app i should look into?
<drspin> |QuaD-: prices will drop after the hype -- not much but some
<Adrenal> bbl folks
<drspin> |QuaD-: plus you'll start finding them on eBay in no time
<chrismurf> estebandido, just put the location into /boot/grub/grub.conf
<hams> chrismurf: that's why i got the mad cpu!!
<hams> more clocks all around :)
<|QuaD-> drspin: i am not really waiting around... i will probably end up building my dual opteron then buying a powerbook
<estebandido> ah, ok, and what about the cd?
<jdub> not many people connecting to the stream
<drspin> |QuaD-: Dual Opteron would be more fun anyway ;) Hand on rulez
<drspin> *hands
<farruinn> estebandido: you're holding the C key down as you boot?
<randabis-laptop> powerbook g5's will be around before the end of the year
<estebandido> err... no
<eyequeue> jdub:  i never got sound working, or i'd try it
<|QuaD-> drspin: i am top 5 finalist in some contest... if i get number one, thats 10 grand split between me and someone else... that pays for both :)
<estebandido> good thinking
<farruinn> :D
<drspin> eyequeue: lsmod |grep snd
<eyequeue> video is just frustrating here
<jdub> it's theora/vorbis
<drspin> eyequeue: we started this earlier but didn't finish
<drspin> |QuaD-: nice :)
<|QuaD-> drspin: no g5 powerbooks?
<faxons> jdub: have I seen you on gnome-dev?
<eyequeue> drspin:  snd_intel8x0           32352  3 (and other lines)
<jdub> faxons: hrm?
<Orbo> drspin: when I do a fglrxconfig what does virtual desktop do exactly?
<drspin> |QuaD-: I have an old Powerbook 3500c and my Dell -- I use the PB for remote X sessions and some light email duty while I'm on the road...
<estebandido> back
<faxons> aren't you on gnome-dev irc a lot?
<drspin> Orbo: I don't know... try a search on google
<jdub> faxons: i'm the gnome release manager, etc.
<|QuaD-> drspin: that was my plan.... make it just for remote things
<|QuaD-> and play with a mac :)
<drspin> |QuaD-: my thoughts exactly when i bought mine with all the upgrades for $100 :)
<faxons> jdub: cool, just recognised the name
<|QuaD-> drspin: or maybe one of the really really small sony lapyops
<|QuaD-> heh
* drspin wishes I could find an OS 9.0 or < 
<drspin> CD
<faxons> jdub: I'm looking forward to 2.10
<randabis-laptop> so am I
<drspin> just so I can repartition the drive better
<farruinn> drspin: I believe you can download 7.5 or something for free
<faxons> jdub: got any recomendations for a project for a new developer?
<drspin> farruinn: REALLY??????????????????????????????? That would be AMAZING
<drspin> (sorry)
<farruinn> not sure where though
<geneo93> i've seen it on mldonkey osx
<eyequeue> faxons:  what "scratches your itch"?
<farruinn> but I'm pretty sure you can get some crazy old version on apple's site
<farruinn> but be prepared for digging
<jdub> faxons: hrm, will do, but give me a moment, sorting out streaming stuff with flumotion
<jdub> faxons: but i'll be back in a sec :)
<sri_> mmm...flumotion server live cd using ubuntu
<faxons> I don't really know, I've been using oss for a while but I'm not great with the GNU dev environment
* sri_ goes to get sick in #gstreamer
<randabis-laptop> lol
<jdub> sri_: doing it :-)
<faxons> cd burning in rhythmbox would be nice
<sri_> jdub: rock :)
<sri_> faxons: code's in there kinda sorta
<drspin> playlist sorting in rhythmbox would be nicer
<hams> on boot, the kernel looks at /dev/sda1, it there a way to stop that?
<drspin> keeping within the do one thing well concept discussed earlier ;)
<sri_> faxons: you have to get it from the tla rb branch
<faxons> yea, but I think that's a little out of my league right now
<eyequeue> brb
<sri_> faxons: heh.  well, one day walters will wake up from doing cups+gnome stuff and work on rb.
<sri_> but you really do want walters to work on CUPS+gnome integration ;)
<faxons> I'm that damn generation Y  I want results right away
<faxons> something I can get into and feel like I'm helping sooner rather than later
<geneo93> is there a way to check mru with dial up
<Darcy> hi ppls i need some help with ubuntu
<|QuaD-> Darcy: you came ot the right place
* estebandido installs ubuntu-ppc...
<kakalto> I don't suppose anyone has an idea of where I can find a grub install disk image?
<estebandido> :)
<Darcy> can anybody give me thi minimum system requirements?
<faxons> sri: any sugestions?
<geneo93> for install or live cd
<Darcy>  install, butr right now i am using live cd
<kakalto> did you download them or get it shipped?
<Darcy> download
<kakalto> ohk
<bob2> kakalto: er, grub installl disk image? what for?
<geneo93> well i would recommend at least 256mb of ram
<kakalto> bob2, I want to install grub to a certain partition, so it doesn't matter if I ever wipe any other partitions
<Darcy> im using 224 now and it works ok
<kakalto> Darcy; it REQUIREs 32MB RAM, and 1.8GB HDD space, or 350MB HDD Space for minimum install
<Darcy> thanx dude
<geneo93> well it should be enough but not for kde and OO
<kakalto> but if your hardware is old, you can have troubles installing it, due to driver issues...
<Darcy> what about cpu? any idea?
<rob__> ive seen it work on pentium 1s Darcy
<eyequeue> Darcy:  i suspect 386
<kakalto> not sure, I haven't got the GUI working on my 233Mhz computer yet
<kakalto> but that was a driver issue :P
<eyequeue> Darcy:  the default kernel is 386 at least
<geneo93> np8-)
<Darcy> i want to install it on p2-400 256mb ram and 32mb vid card
<|QuaD-> Darcy: that will work
<geneo93> thats fine
<Darcy> only thing is its a compaq
<Darcy> yeah, but for some reason live cd didnt worj
<geneo93> more than enough
<randabis-laptop> it didn't work? in what way?
<rob__> that should be fine.  it will be  a bit slow unless you use something minimal like Icewm or whatever
<Darcy> GUI stuffed up all fuzzy
<Darcy> and wierd
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<geneo93> i installed it on old hp vectra 200mhz 96 mb of ram 4 mb video card
<mpool> or do this: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/gnome/metacity-slow-machines.html
<geneo93> slow but usable
<eyequeue> sourcefrog? :)
<eyequeue> i like that
<mpool> (-:
<Darcy> how do i use this?
<randabis-laptop> netsplit
<Darcy> where do i find that?
<mpool> use which?
<Darcy> http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/gnome/metacity-slow-machines.html
<bur[n] er> anyone have issues with array 3 and x not working... then the pc freezing completely?
<daniels> er
<bur[n] er> (maybe i should use warty)
<Darcy> i went to failsafe on the p2-400
<Darcy> it should work
<bur[n] er> how would you fix it Darcy?
<Darcy> do u guys think i should install it on a seperate partition hwen i get the intall cd
<Darcy> i dont know
<Darcy> i was saying that it should work
<mpool> Darcy: you use the metacity reduced-resources mode by typing those two commands into a shell
<Orbo> little help?
<Orbo> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Darcy> ok
<geneo93> seperate from what
<Darcy> what do i save it into
<bitfoo> yo how do i see which video card driver i am using
<mpool> save what into?
<bitfoo> like whether its the fglxr running or mesa or whatev
<mpool> bitfoo: /var/log/X.0.log
<Darcy> the commands
<Orbo> what does this mean?
<Orbo> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<mpool> paste them into a gnome-terminal
<bitfoo> oh i dont have x.org
<bitfoo> right
<Darcy> ok got it
<Darcy> but i want to do this on my mother computer
<Darcy> and i cant see the gui
<bitfoo> ok nice :)
<Darcy> on that one
<mpool> for her account, or for yours?
<bitfoo> (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
<bitfoo> (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.12.0
* bitfoo dances :O
<mpool> hm
<randabis-laptop> Orbo, that means you aren't using direct rendering
<mpool> there should be some way to set them system-wide, but i'm not sure
<mpool> have a look at the gconftool docs
<Darcy> well thanks dudes ,you guys have been alot of help ;)
<Darcy> c yas
<hams> can i install ubuntu on an external firewire drive with the install CD?
<geneo93> hmmm gaim just crashed on me
<mpool> probably
<mpool> can your machine boot from a firewire drive though?
<bur[n] er> anyone successfully use hoary-array-3.iso ??
<geneo93> if it will boot
<drspin> http://mes.emuunlim.com/software/macos/macos.htm :: I didn't validate the links but it looks good
<drspin> geneo93: are you using pre 1.0?
<hams> mpool: i don't know, but i read an article on how to boot from a flash drive and then mount the firewire drive and boot from there
<geneo93> prolly just updating now
<drspin> geneo93: I still had some stability issues before 1.0
<geneo93> i have 1.1.2 in mdk but i dunno what one this is
<geneo93> no its v1.0.0
<geneo93> can i paste here 4 lines
<|QuaD-> geneo93: NO!!!
<|QuaD-> pastebin
<|QuaD-> #flood
<drspin> geneo93: for what purpose?
<mpool> i think 4 lines would be OK
<mpool> since you just used 3 lines saying NO after all
<drspin> I agree
<gamecat> hey all.
<geneo93> none maybe its something else SAXv1 is what its calling
<|QuaD-> geneo93: I WILL BAN YOU FROM IRC... not just this channel, not just this network, but ALL of IRC
<mpool> ah
<mpool> gotta love freenode
<Orbo> these gl screen savers should all be working fine with a 9800pro right?
<Orbo> is there a was to see if the driver is even loaded?
<geneo93> yeah right
<drspin> lsmod
<drspin> oops
<drspin> wrong driver ;)
<swj> I just installed ubuntu for the first time using expert. Just a few questions. :)
<|QuaD-> ok?
<bitfoo> orbo: try running glxgear in a terminal to see what your framerates are :O
<swj> I was just wondering why games were installed even though I did a custom install
<bitfoo> err sorry glxgears
<drspin> *twitch* bed time *twitch*
<drspin> night all
<bitfoo> yo how do i run a .patch :O
<gamecat> I'm here for wireless help, if anyone can give it.
<geneo93> why terminal you can turn that on
<swj> also how can I upgrade to hoary?
<Orbo> bitfoo: 370fps
<Orbo> sometimes jumping to 1170
<bitfoo> :O
<bitfoo> i get 1300fps with radeon 9700 mobile :/
<K-Rich> Greets
<HrdwrBoB> swj: change 'warty' to 'hoary' in /etc/apt/sources.list and either use synaptic of apt-get to upgrade
<farruinn> Orbo: you could 'grep /var/log/[applicable X log here]  [driver name] '
<Orbo> lsmod doesnt say anything ati related
<geneo93> just change warty to hoary in sources
<swj> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> gamecat: what is your wireless problem
<swj> I just want to see what happens :)
<bitfoo> yeh do that
<geneo93> repositories that is
<farruinn> Orbo: that's because lsmod is for kernel modules
<bitfoo> it would be XFree86-4.0.log for you i think
<randabis-laptop> Orbo you should be using the fglrx driver for your card
<swj> I like ubuntu overall but I would like more customization in terms of install base apps, (ex. no games and such)
<bitfoo> so "grep /var/log/XFree86-4.0.log fglrx"
<|QuaD-> swj: apt-get remove?
<bitfoo> yeh just remove them :O
<HrdwrBoB> swj: once you start including options like that, you lose the simplicity of the install
<randabis-laptop> swj you should have been able to remove them in the beginning with aptitude
<bitfoo> i didnt even see a choice to install for expert lol :X
<swj> Quad thanks I am comming from fedora core..so I am new to apt (and linux) and not afraid to admit it
<Orbo> randbis-laptop
<farruinn> is that what "expert mode" or whatever does for you? puts you into aptitude?
<Orbo> i am
<randabis-laptop> also, the server option will only install the bare minimum system
<|QuaD-> swj: there are great tutorials on ubuntuguide.org
<swj> I'll check it out
<geneo93> new to apt
<geneo93> gee thats all i used in fedora
<swj> I am not partial to any distro..I think linux should be fun...so I'm keeping an open mind...this ubuntu thing is different though ;)
<swj> geneo93, yum is the default in fedora
<swj> rpm
<geneo93> well yum is silly
<swj> in any case geneo93, rpm is the default
<geneo93> so is yast
<geneo93> i always use apt
<swj> ok
<|QuaD-> rpm=yucky
<randabis-laptop> I really dislike yast...It would be okay if it actually worked correctly most of the time hehe
<|QuaD-> urpmi was ok
<gamecat> okay, I need help from someone who has installed a new wireless card into an existing ubuntu box and then joined an existing wireless network.
<gamecat> preferably one using an apple AirPort as the ap.
<swj> if speaking about yast in terms of SUse..I was'nt impressed with suse
<geneo93> sure better than yast or yum
<randabis-laptop> gamecat there's entries in the ubuntu wiki on that subject
<geneo93> suse's ok i needs some things
<bitfoo> suse is PIMP for laptops though
<gamecat> yeah... unfortunately, they have not gotten me where I need to be.
<randabis-laptop> dang
<gamecat> gleaned a lot from em tho.
<randabis-laptop> how about the ubuntu forums?
<farruinn> gamecat: perhaps you could ask a more specific question then
<gamecat> enough that I bought a card with an atheros chipset so I could use the madwifi drivers.
<gamecat> on it, farruinn.
<gamecat> just sec.
<swj> suse never detects my Lcd syncmaster monitors correctly (out of sync) oh irony.
<geneo93> well what were u using before wireless
<gamecat> yer basic 3com onboard ethernet.
<gamecat> ok, here's the sich.
<gamecat> new house, roommates have set up wireless only. no way for me to do wired access.
<geneo93> dont anyone know here this is the help channel
<swj> anyone using hoary in here?
<randabis-laptop> I am
<gamecat> so I installed a D-Link DWL-G520
<randabis-laptop> I have it running smoothly on 3 boxes
<gamecat> in my desktop.
<drspin> can I directly control the fans in my comp?
<gamecat> So now, ubuntu recognizes that there's an ath0 device installed, and I can change its properties with iwconfig.
<geneo93> swj:  i had it but rearanged things on this box so reinstalling now
<randabis-laptop> drspin you'd need a fan controller of some sort, or a motherboard that does that
<gamecat> HOWEVER, I can't connect to my housemates' network.
<drspin> randabis-laptop: I just don't remember these fans being so loud when I was running windows
<bitfoo> anyone patched their dsdt table here
<gamecat> I know the ESSID and the password/key
<gamecat> but I don't know the channel, and I don't know how to work with scanning for networks.
<swj> what I can't figure is the difference between a expert install and a straight install (auto) .. I suppose the partitioning for one?
<gamecat> now, on winXP, which I'm using now, the network management ware will automatically detect networks in the area.
<geneo93> use airsnort
<gamecat> yeah?
<gamecat> is that part of base install, or should I grab debs before booting back to ubuntu.
<gamecat> ?
<geneo93> no not partitioning
<godsmoke> airsnort is a terrible way to 'detect' networks
<gamecat> Okay.
<godsmoke> there is no good application with ubuntu packages to do that
<HrdwrBoB> sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<gamecat> god damn.
<HrdwrBoB> where eth1 is your wireless device
<gamecat> so what's my course of action? Do I need to ... hmm.
<geneo93> well what other method u going to use then
<godsmoke> HrdwrBoB: most chipset drivers in linux don't support that
<HrdwrBoB> if you're using hoary, you can apt-get install netapplet
<gamecat> godsmoke: atheros chipset; assume I'm using the madwifi drivers since it shows up as ath0.
<gamecat> does that support it?
<godsmoke> hrm ...
<godsmoke> dunno
<HrdwrBoB> gamecat: tryit and you will know :)
<godsmoke> give it a try
<geneo93> gee he needs net to get hoary
<godsmoke> I don't use atheros
<gamecat> what do you use?
<|QuaD-> anyone here using a card with prism2 chipset?
<eyequeue>  ipw2200 here
<randabis-laptop> no my wifi card is a DWL-G630
<eyequeue> centrino
<swj> guess I'm going to upgrade to hoary and watch my ubuntu break
<swj> thanks for the help
<randabis-laptop> it won't break
<|QuaD-> swj: you are new to debian, and going to hoary? not reccomended
<gamecat> at any rate, doing this automatically isn't top priority; if I can just figure out what to put in manually, that's good enough for now.
<jdub> s/won't/shouldn't/
<geneo93> dont forget kernel 2.6.10
<randabis-laptop> "unstable" is semi misleading
<eyequeue> stable means unchanging
<swj> QuaD, well I figure when I run into problems and then I figure out how to fix it...I learn something
<eyequeue> unstable changes often
<geneo93> only certain things are unstable
<swj> I want to learn more about linux (debian) than just using gaim and IRC / firefox :)
<eyequeue> swj:  lynx /usr/share/doc/    :)
<geneo93> swj:  i have a unix manual you could read
<jdub> randabis-laptop: yeah, that's why we don't call it "unstable" directly
<|QuaD-> i jsut touched my tounge to the uart cable from the back of my computer
<K-Rich> swj: i suggest reading as many books as you can... and back up often :)
<|QuaD-> that was fun
<K-Rich> lol |QuaD-
<swj> already read running linux 4th edition
<swj> its ok
<swj> not really to deep...good overview
<jdub> randabis-laptop: so when people don't know what hoary means already, i explain it as "development branch" rather than saying the u word (not ubuntu ;)
<|QuaD-> K-Rich: if you are looking for a good time try ti
<eyequeue> 4.10th edition ;)
<defile> this distro isn't bad ;P
<randabis-laptop> jdub :) exactly
<K-Rich> |QuaD-: naw, i was pulling a NIC from my box today and had my free arm on the case and forgot to unplug the box, shoick the hell out of myself
<farruinn> you have to admit though that there are broken packages from time to time in unstable - I mean devel :P
<geneo93> no if you want to learn user + admin commands you need unix manual
<swj> from what I've been reading about hoary...it will be nice when its released
<randabis-laptop> so grumpy has indeed been changed to Bendy? (hoary+1)
<farruinn> swj: it will be awesome
<eyequeue> geneo93, swj: http://rute.sourceforge.net/
<randabis-laptop> farruinn that's the fun part
<randabis-laptop> as beta testers we get to find the broken stuff and help the developers fix it
<randabis-laptop> or fix it ourselves
<gamecat> invalid project eyeque.
<farruinn> if I had a second box I would install hoary on it
<jdub> randabis-laptop: hasn't been announced yet, but it is almost certain
<eyequeue> gamecat:  damn. it moved? :(
<geneo93> dont make me load pages i'm on 28800 connection here
<randabis-laptop> okay :) that's why the wiki hasn't changed then
<swj> reason I don't like fedora anymore is the fact that there is too much outside interference with repos and such...no one can agree
<|QuaD-> jdub: have you guys started working on grumpy/bendy yet? or do you wait until we get it to start?
<talibkweli> does anyone here have experience dual booting FC3 and warty
<gamecat> suppose so. *shrug*
<gamecat> er, that was to eq.
<eyequeue> geneo93:  i was recommending a good tutorial, but i guess it's gone now .... google for "rute"
<geneo93> eyequeue:  that url is invalid
<eyequeue> geneo93:  right
<swj> eyequeue, rute does not work
<eyequeue> geneo93:  i pointed many to it over the years, and now, poof, sorry
<FR500> hello
<geneo93> i have unix manual dont know how big it is but its usefull
<FR500> what is the default root password? i never got asked for one and i can't use su -
<randabis-laptop> there is none
<FR500> not that i really needed it though
<FR500> mmm
<FR500> ok
<randabis-laptop> if you want root
<eyequeue> FR500:  there is none, use sudo instead
<randabis-laptop> sudo su
<swj> FR500, appears to be disabled
<FR500> oh
<swj> but there is indeed a root
<randabis-laptop> password is your user password with sudo
<gamecat> should you need a persistent root password, you can do sudo passwd root
<gamecat> but you should try not for a while.
<randabis-laptop> I don't find it necessary
<gabaug> I messed up my dbus install by deleting some files (/etc/dbus-1/system.conf specifically) on hoary ...  I tried to apt-get --reinstall it but that complains about said file
<randabis-laptop> sudo is secure enough
<swj> I changed my source.list, so do I just apt upgrade or something like that?
<swj> from sudo
<randabis-laptop> swj apt-get update
<randabis-laptop> apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyequeue> swj, geneo93: i guess it is now at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz
<swj> randabis-laptop, thanks
<swj> well let ya know how it went if I can get back ;)
<geneo93> sjw just mark ugrades and apply
<swj> geneo93, thank you mean synaptic
<randabis-laptop> when it asks you about configuration files, tell it to write new ones unless you notice it is something you need
<swj> ok thanks
<randabis-laptop> dammit
<randabis-laptop> I wasn't finished
<randabis-laptop> lol
<geneo93> why are you leaving
<randabis-laptop> I was going to tell him that if the upgrade fails at any time to run it again
<geneo93> yup simple thing is gui for apt
<randabis-laptop> I perfer using apt-get
<randabis-laptop> I only use synaptic if I'm searching for a package or just browsing what's available
<FR500> on shutdown i get lots of too much work for irq 11 errors
<FR500> what is that?
<geneo93> oh yeah well i've started this thing here at least 10 times today
<hams> is there a way to get the source used to compile debian packages?
<geneo93> irq 11 is over loaded
<geneo93> yes
<FR500> well i didnt do a thing, just a default setup
<randabis-laptop> hams I believe there's something called apt-build
<geneo93> http://archive.ubuntu.com
<randabis-laptop> and there are source debs for all packages
<randabis-laptop> unless the package isn't open source
<jdub> |QuaD-: doesn't open until preview/final
<hams> hmmm... no apt-build in /usr/bin
<|QuaD-> oh ok
<FR500> where is grub config file?
<geneo93> and there included in synaotic also
<randabis-laptop> you probably have to install apt-build ....I don't know anything about it
<geneo93> in boot
<FR500> mmm
<geneo93> hehe i used lilo
<FR500> menu.lst?
<randabis-laptop> I like grbu
<randabis-laptop> grub even
<geneo93> i dont like grub
<randabis-laptop> FR500 /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FR500> thx
<geneo93> not me lilo has support for reiserfs4 and grub dont
<FR500> would adding those lines to my fc3 menu fix me for a dual linux boot?
<randabis-laptop> should
<FR500> thx
<FR500> noob still
<geneo93> i have yoper installed on reiserfs4 and grub dont see it
<randabis-laptop> s'ok we all start somewhere
<geneo93> hell i have 5 distros on this box
<randabis-laptop> the grub developers are probably waiting for reiser 4 to be finished first..dunno
<randabis-laptop> I stick with one distro
<bitfoo> how do i know if acpi is running :|
<geneo93> its stable enough for them to start 6 months ago
<randabis-laptop> I'm sure they have their reasons...I can't speak for them
<geneo93> ask it
<geneo93> yeah i suppose
<FR500> great to see i got my wifi working out of the box
<FR500> does this use madwifi?
<defile> bitfoo, dmesg |grep ACPI
* froust dropkicks ati.
<geneo93> but i used grub early on and really didn't care for it i used bootman from beos for a time after that then went to lilo
<bitfoo> that did nothing defile :(
<bitfoo> maybe i have to reinstall it since i switched to 686 kernel instead of 386
<geneo93> ahh thats a lilo option to turn it on or off
<geneo93> thats another reason i use lilo
<FR500> how do i setup samba here?
<FR500> i isntalled it through synaptic
<FR500> still it says it's not installed
<FR500> someon here?
<[optik] > hola
<[optik] > qalguien que me pueda ayudar
<[optik] > tengo un problema en ubuntu
<[optik] > quiero instalar el java
<[optik] > desde apt-gte
<[optik] > desde apt-get
<[optik] > pero no encuentra el paquete
<LucidVisions> um..mucho personas aqui no habla espanol.Yo estudio poquito espanol en la esquela,pero no sabe mucho
<hams> is ncurses installed by default?
<Orbo> root@nyarlathotep:~/Desktop # rpm -i zsnes_1.400-1_i386.deb
<Orbo> zsnes_1.400-1_i386.deb: read manifest failed: Success
<LucidVisions> official java es no software lebre,pero no problema...un momento por favor,yo tiene el url link
<|QuaD-> yo hablo ingles
<nick01> hi
<Orbo> problems with .deb packages
<Orbo> any help?
<nick01> I just installed ubuntu and started xchat- I can barely see the text- how do I make it readable ?
<eyequeue> Orbo:  wrong tool
<LucidVisions> QuaD: im trying my best to speak spanish to optik, but i dont think its working,lol
<LucidVisions> hehe
<nick01> the font is too dark
<eyequeue> Orbo:  dpkg -i foo.deb, not rpm -i foo.deb
<|QuaD-> lol
<Orbo> ahhh, that makes sense...heh
<froust> Anyone know why my eth0 is disabled when I reboot?
<Orbo> Ive got another error too...
<Orbo> root@nyarlathotep:~/Desktop # tar -xvjf zsnes142src.tar.gz
<Orbo> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<eyequeue> Orbo:  that's gzip, not bzip
<geneo91> maybe its not set to start at boot
<froust> gen: it used to?
<Orbo> so I cant use the tar tool?
<eyequeue> Orbo:  i think you don't want that j in there, you want a g maybe?
<hams> a configure script can't find the ncurses library, does anyone know why that would be the case?
<nick01> what about my xchat font ? :(
<Orbo> ah
<LucidVisions> Optic: aqui es el link para instructiones el java en ubuntu,http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingJavaSupport/view?searchterm=java
* nick01 feels invisible 
<geneo91> well welcome to the club
<eyequeue> Orbo:  i'm sorry, use the letter z rather than j
<eyequeue> Orbo:  -xvzf
<hams> is there a package i need to install that has all the system headers?
<LucidVisions> el otro link es aqui,este java es mas nuevo,https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<randabis-laptop> hams you need ncurses-dev
<LucidVisions> man,i hope he can understand my spanglish,lol
<LucidVisions> im german
<LucidVisions> hehe
<eyequeue> libncurses5-dev, perhaps?
<eyequeue> hams:  to compile, think foo-dev, in debian-derived systems
<hams> that's a handy note.
<eyequeue> hams:  try sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<hams> vile compiled!
<bitfoo> where are the ubuntu masters :|
<hams> thanks for all the help...
<EvolutionR> Have any guys here have connected through the ADSL router modem / Lan Card, with bridge mode working? Saying connected to internet, but can't surf,ping websites, download, check email etc?
<geneo91> hmm thats strange
<melazyboy2> No compile anything in a debian derived system you will first need build-essential
<melazyboy2> unless you want to do things the hard way, in which case you would probably be using gentoo
<melazyboy2> apt-get install build-essential
<Tomcat_> I love build-essential :o
<melazyboy2> so do i
<melazyboy2> getting make gcc glibc libgc6 etc etc etc etc gets v. old
<Tomcat_> Damn... I thought it was an Ubuntu invention... but you just made me look in the Debain package db :)
<melazyboy2> lol
<Orbo> zsnes package tells me that I need a libpng upgrade
<Orbo> how would I do this?
<melazyboy2> if you apt get zsnes, and there is a libpng that satisfies it, it would get it for you
<geneo91> hehe
<melazyboy2> if your apt-getting or using synaptic and it bitches, there is nothign much you can do than either to -f (force) it or to msg the pkg maintainer
<Orbo> so apt-get install zsnes?
<melazyboy2> probably want to apt-cache search snes first make sure your getting the right one
<Orbo> k
<randabis-laptop> I installed the xmms-crossfade package, but the plugin is not showing up in xmms...any thoughts?
<melazyboy2> gsnes9x sounds like a more mature package off hand
<randabis-laptop> I dunno, the zsnes packages works pretty well from my experience
<melazyboy2> randabis-laptop: apt-get --purge remove xmms, get the plugin, let dpkg satisfy dependency by getting xmms also and then see if it works
<randabis-laptop> ok
<bitfoo> YO
<bitfoo> how do i install older versions of stuff
<bitfoo> specifically flex and bison :|
<melazyboy2> stick to zsnes, we all have our own preference im going soly on the desc, snes has more interfaces through x, opengl, gnome and gtk -- no to say zsnes doesn't i personally use zsnes on win32, but i also used gaim on win32
<Orbo> E: Package zsnes has no installation candidate
<Orbo> ??
<Orbo> what does this mean?
<Orbo> do I have to manually enter a server to get it from?
<melazyboy2> orbo when you searched did it show up?
<randabis-laptop> do you have universe enabled?
<geneo91> prolly not
<Orbo> melazyboy2: no,just drops to the next line
<melazyboy2> randabis-laptop: geneo91 That is his problem -- but doing it for him won't really help him unless you want to admin his box.
<melazyboy2> Orbo: Thats because apt will check your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list, and you are using the default which is Warty -- warty ensures that all software is time tested and secure, zsnes for some reason either didn't pass that or it has proprietary or non-free code in which case it would be in the 'multiverse'
<geneo91> well he needs to read for 5 hours then
<melazyboy2> so what you need to do is as root, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and at the end add universe multiverse
<melazyboy2> so you should have 'deb <url> warty main restricted universe multiverse'
<geneo91> why not just add it in synaotic
<geneo91> damn o in the way of p
<melazyboy2> geneo91: He could do that, but because i don't use synaptic i figured i would show him that, how much easier could it be than editing one line
<newbie> argh
<randabis-laptop> heh purge removing xmms and installing the plugin with the xmms dependency didn't fix the problem
<geneo91> well if he's new that'll take a while to find
<melazyboy2> randabis-laptop: Ekk sorry to hear that, thats my only idea it worked once with a xine problem, you might have to consult the god of google
<randabis-laptop> heh nevermind
<randabis-laptop> I'm just stupid
<randabis-laptop> I was looking for it in the wrong place
<randabis-laptop> I was looking in effects plugins, but it's an output plugin
<geneo91> well maybe its a fixed value
<melazyboy2> geneo91: if he didn't want to learn chances are he would have just pirated a copy of windows =/
<Orbo> melazyboy2: root@nyarlathotep:~ # apt-cache search zsnes
<Orbo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/univ erse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty-security_u niverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Orbo> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/mult iverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty-security _multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Orbo> root@nyarlathotep:~ #
<bitfoo> dudes
<geneo91> hehe
<bitfoo> how do i install older versions of software
<melazyboy2> well tahts fun
<bitfoo> like flex and bison :|
<melazyboy2> Orbo: issue 'apt-get update'
<geneo91> anyone that uses linux i will help just to piss off gates
<Orbo> melazyboy2
<randabis-laptop> there's a package called flexold for old flex I think
<melazyboy2> bitfoo: Go to their sites find their archive and download a copy
<Orbo> k, I updated the source.list before and ran that command
<bitfoo> oh so cant do it through apt? :(
<Orbo> does that officially add the servers or something?
<randabis-laptop> bitfoo there's an old version of flex in the repos
<melazyboy2> Orbo: yes editing sources.list adds the servers, apt-get update, makes the computer aware of the change, and syncs your list with that of the server
<geneo91> no
<Orbo> melazyboy2: great!
<Orbo> now I understand
<Orbo> thanks
<melazyboy2> Orbo: Did it work?
<Orbo> let me check
<bitfoo> oh man junk that
<geneo91> Orbo:  open synaptic and do it the simple way why fight it
<bitfoo> i will just run wine and get the win32 binary :|
<Orbo> geneo91: because this is more fun ;)
<geneo91> bitfoo:  why dont you just use windows then
<randabis-laptop> because linux > windows?
<bitfoo> why should i have to install a lower version of a program?
<Orbo> melazyboy2: no dice
<geneo91> Orbo:  did you edit sources file
<melazyboy2>  Orbo paste your sources.list into #spam
<Orbo> geneo91: yes
<Orbo> k
<coulix> hi guys is ther a soft which can correspond to this kind of thing : keeping track of what files i burned/saved and allowing me to some small queries in the lists (Date ect) ? or should i keep using my txt file
<daryn> Can anyone give me a hand with settign up the pc on a windows network?
<geneo91> i think gcombust has an option for that
<geneo91> wired or wireless
<daryn> wired
<daryn> if I go to network settings
<daryn> under General there is an option
<daryn> "Enable Windows Networking"
<geneo91> well if u use dhcp its really simple
<coulix> i just installed gcompbust when the gui looks weird like this does it mean its gtk1 ? if so how do i change gtk1 themes ?
<daryn> but I get an error that SMB support is not running
<randabis-laptop> you need the samba packages daryn
<randabis-laptop> you need smbfs, samba, samba-common I think
<daryn> where do I get that
<randabis-laptop> synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, pick your poison
<daryn> I am looking at the CD and found a Samba folder
<geneo91> dont matter if its bsd dhcp will give you what you need if you have windows broadcating dhcp
<randabis-laptop> you don't need to browse the CD for anything
<randabis-laptop> this ain't windows :p
<coulix> how to change gtk1 themes ?
<geneo91> hehe
<daryn> well you will have to forgive me, but I am not very good with Linux and trying to get a feel for it
<Orbo> thanks for all the help melazyboy2
<geneo91> its best you poke and hope then
<randabis-laptop> daryn open synaptic, it will help you immensely with package management
<geneo91> its the only way to learn
<daryn> randabis-laptop and that is where?
<aru> wdoes ubuntu automaticly mount ntfs drives?
<melazybo12> randabis-laptop: smbfs will refrence samba and samba-common
<geneo91> daryn:  are u geting files from windows
<randabis-laptop> meh, I don't remember the gnome 2.8 remember all that well...I think it is under Computer
<daryn> nope, wanna copy files from a workstation to this machine
<coulix> when is hoary coming out ?
<daryn> ahhhh i see that
<daryn> ta randabis
<randabis-laptop> np
<randabis-laptop> hoary is set for April 05
<geneo91> are they shared sources
<geneo91> may
<daryn> ok all i could mark it for was Reinstallation
<talibkweli> can anyone help me with dual boot i have FC3 already i want to add Warty also
<randabis-laptop> hoary = ubuntu 5.04
<Orcrist> anyone here use cedega?  I'm wondering if it has all the regular wine stuff plus extras... I want to run a few other windows apps besides games... can cedega handle those
<Orcrist> ?
<randabis-laptop> it should be able to run windows apps like wine
<Orcrist> that's what I was thinking randabis
<Orcrist> but wasn't sure
<eyequeue> if 5.04 gets delayed until 5.05, will we therefore see 5.11 rather than 5.10?
<coulix> like wine ? do u mean they are developing their own stuff ?
<randabis-laptop> no
<randabis-laptop> :/
<daryn> hmm, ok, I seem to be downloading stuff
<aru> hmm
<FLeiXiuS> I'm under the expert install menu, and I'm asked for which type of partition I would like to choose.  I'm listed BSD, MSDOS, SUN, and a few others.  I'm not to sure as I am always receiving "Error 16" from grub.  Any ideas?
<randabis-laptop> maybe I should have said like wine DOES
<froust> Anyone really good with mounting things?
<randabis-laptop> uh...you want your partition to be ext3 or reiserfs most likely...other options are jfs and xfs
<FLeiXiuS> randabis-laptop, those are file systems, not partition table types..
<geneo91> froust:  what do you want to mount
<randabis-laptop> right
<randabis-laptop> I haven't done an expert install so I dunno
<geneo91> hehe
<froust> geneo91: when i reboot with my usb flash drive plugged in, an icon shows up on my desktop and in my computer (same level as floppy, cdrom, filesystem, network in nautilus)
<froust> hwo can i make it reappear when i just plug it in and mount it?
<Orcrist> coulix, cedega is patched up wine that handles directx much nicer so you can play 3D games
<daryn> randabis: i reinstalled that smbclient but no avail
<randabis-laptop> I said smbfs not smbclient
<Orcrist> froust, try #taxidermy
<Orcrist> lol
<daryn> sorry
<froust> bah.
<daryn> ok, doing that now
<geneo91> oh maybe hotplugs not working
<froust> how can i find out if they are?
<Orcrist> try something else usb froust... like a gamepad
<geneo91> well i know for fact mine aint
<Orcrist> hotplug is a hair sketchy on my warty install as well
<froust> i'm in hoary
<Orcrist> my USB mouse sometimes doesn't work on boot
<srid> is anyone using 'stardict' here?
<geneo91> scanner or cam
<FLeiXiuS> Any answers with partition table types?
<srid> Is anyone using 'stardict' here? - should I install the 'wordnet' package to get the dictionary?
<Orcrist> FLeiX, what are you trying to do?
<geneo91> mine refuses to load and the scsi drivers as well
<randabis-laptop> he's trying to do an expert install
<Orcrist> I've done an expert install a few times
<FLeiXiuS> randabis-laptop, it's the same with every install..
<Orcrist> loads of fun! not
<Orcrist> kind of like installing debian ;)
<randabis-laptop> I never had that
<daryn> loaded smbfs, it still gives em tha same error
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, I've selected a whole hard drive to format, and it's asking me for the partition table type.
<randabis-laptop> the partition types thing...never had that on the 3 installs I've done
<Orcrist> it should just have a generic 'linux' option
<Orcrist> after which you can choose from ext2, reiser, whatever flavor fs you want
<geneo91> FLeiXiuS:  yeah use lilo instead of grub then it wont matter
<randabis-laptop> and I do manual partitioning on every install
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, As I thought, but it's showing, SUN, MARCO, MSDOS, PPC and a few more..
<_4strO> hi all
<geneo91> dos silly
<randabis-laptop> maybe you downloaded the wrong iso?
<FLeiXiuS> randabis-laptop, Absolutely absurd..
<Orcrist> hmmm
<Orcrist> odd
<randabis-laptop> hey it happens
<geneo91> yeah maybe its longhorn
<FLeiXiuS> This all begam when I started to diagnos the Error 16 for the first time..
<randabis-laptop> lol
<Orcrist> fleix are you any good with fdisk?
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, too good..
<FLeiXiuS> ;-)
<Orcrist> lol
<Orcrist> maybe if you went to a tty and then just fdisked it?
<Orcrist> I can't remember how much stuff is loaded on the installer... if fdisk is available
<FLeiXiuS> Fdisk wasn't available, I'm about to load up my knoppix std and just go about installing through there.
<Orcrist> hmmm
<Orcrist> odd
<FLeiXiuS> But I don't see how it's not letting me select Unpartitioned Space
<Orcrist> I've done the expert install and don't remember seeing those options
<Orcrist> is this warty or hoary?
<FLeiXiuS> Warty
<Orcrist> odder still
<geneo91> FLeiXiuS:  delete it first
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, your telling me, never had to approach this option..
<randabis-laptop> yeah I've done installs with both the warty and hoary array 3 cds and never had those options
<Orcrist> neither have I
<FLeiXiuS> geneo91, define 'it'
<Orcrist> did you pass any parameters at boot time other than expert?
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, nope
<Orcrist> weird
<geneo91> delete the partition
<FLeiXiuS> Still diagnosing...Partition Table Types are how the partition is read on the IDE channels.  Why there is no linux option available.  I don't know!
<FLeiXiuS> geneo91, It's all unformatted space.
<randabis-laptop> bad burn?
<randabis-laptop> dunno
<FLeiXiuS> randabis-laptop, this is out of the CD ;-)
<geneo91> why do you want expert if you dont know what your doing
<randabis-laptop> :/
<FLeiXiuS> geneo91, Oh I know plenty of what I'm doing..
<FLeiXiuS> It has done it in the regular install also, it's not the "expert" tag which its given
<randabis-laptop> he seems to know what he's doing...he's just trying to sort out a weird problem
<geneo91> well maybe its a hardware problem
<FLeiXiuS> geneo91, possibly, which is why I have chose to install to a seperate hard drive, still given the same error.
<daryn> randabis-laptop, thanks for the help, i just had t install the Samba package, it was not loaded on installation
<gamecat> back, writing this from ubuntu on wireless.
<FLeiXiuS> geneo91, and the same selection scheme.
<randabis-laptop> there ya go
<gamecat> whoever suggested iwlist ath0 scan, that was the info I needed.
<daryn> laderz
<gamecat> gave me the last 2 bits of info to fill in in iwconfig, after which I hit dhclient ath0 and was good to go.
<randabis-laptop> daryn grabbing things from a windows machine shouldn't be too hard, but if you want to share files with the windows machine it's going to take some editing of smb.conf
<randabis-laptop> crap he left
<randabis-laptop> oh well
<Orcrist> even stranger flex is that it's an entire hard drive
<gamecat> the GUI network tool consistently bungs my settings, though.
<Orcrist> I could see if it were a logical partition of some sort
<Orcrist> I really have no idea
<randabis-laptop> gamecat that's great! except the gui tool problem
<gamecat> yeah, totally.
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, Go through the install process, when selected upon partitioning..select the whole partition and press enter.  You'll see where I am at.  It's not giving me options to select Unpartitioned Space.
<gamecat> so randabis, do you know how to get things to happen automatically when I log on?
<geneo91> maybe its compressed or somesilly aix crap
<gamecat> I'm assuming my iwconfig things for the network will be persistent unless I fire up the gui tool...
<gamecat> ... but I'm not sure what to think about this dhclient ath0 thing.
<randabis-laptop> gamecat well, generally if the info is in the config file, it should be good at bootup
<gamecat> Okay. Which config file, and what form do I use to add it?
<randabis-laptop> if it turns out you don't like madwifi, I believe ndiswrapper also works for that wifi card
<gamecat> hmm, that wasn't the world's best wording.
<randabis-laptop> I think it's in /etc/network/interfaces
<randabis-laptop> not sure
<gamecat> (oh man, ndiswrapper = nightmares. we'll stick w/ this, thanks.)
<FLeiXiuS> Orcrist, Thanks for the attempt, I'll call up Daniels the dev for Ubuntu tomorrow.  Talk to you guys later.
<gamecat> Okay, I actually edited that a bit. what in particular should I chuck in to make it dhcp me automatically?
<gamecat> and is there anything that should be in there to make sure my current iwconfig sticks with?
<Orcrist> good luck fleix
<geneo91> ifconfig
<randabis-laptop> I really don't know
<gamecat> meh, the syntax is probably scattered over two or three man files. I'll find it later, I suppose.
<gamecat> AT ANY RATE. Thanks for all the help!
* Xenguy /ignores the windoze chatter...
<Xenguy> ww
<randabis-laptop> here's an idea...don't reboot...hehe
<geneo91> wish someone could help me with mtr
<randabis-laptop> mtr?
<geneo91> i think so
<randabis-laptop> which is?
* meskes upgraded to Horay
<geneo91> for a dial up connection
<randabis-laptop> ah
<randabis-laptop> broadband here
<geneo91> i can set mtu fine
<geneo91> but it complains about lots of things when i try to set mtr
<geneo91> the recieving side
<randabis-laptop> hmm
<geneo91> maybe it mru
<geneo91> i screwed with it for a whole day yesterday trying to get the most out of this 28800
<randabis-laptop> heh
<swim> hay has anyone used any other mail client than evolution (and thunderbird) like balsa, or aeromail or something?
<geneo91> i dont know if i could set it with at commands or not
<jmob> swim: I've used kmail, sylpheed-(claws), pine, webmail clients, and mutt.
<swim> jmob, how was sylpheed?
<jmob> swim: it sucked
<swim> :) k
<jmob> swim: least, the last time I tried it, it's seemed similar to thunderbird, just less pretty, and even less responsive.
<swim> yeh so far i think i like kmail best though not even that much, found fastmail.com to be as useful as a client at all
<subterrific> i had kmail delete all of my email
<subterrific> that was fun
<jmob> subterrific: did you back up your email!
<swim> hrmm I bet
<jmob> s/!/?/
<subterrific> jmob: yeah, i had a back up, but lots of other people weren't so lucky
<jmob> subterrific: So it was a bug that a lot of other users experienced?
<subterrific> jmob: the bugzilla entry for that bug had some huge back lash
<subterrific> yes
<jmob> oh, heh
<jmob> that is a pretty violent bug
<jmob> could imagine some people lives being ruined because of kmail
<geneo91> ahh its only spammers you hurt
<Pluk> morning all
<zuurcool> morning Pluk and the rest
<king_arthur> Pluk: hi there
<king_arthur> actually, ji everybody
<king_arthur> some assistance is needed here to configure virtual interface
<king_arthur> ifconfig wlan0:0 doesn't work any idea why not?
<king_arthur> is it the WiFi interface
<subterrific> evolution just broke on hoary amd64?
<king_arthur> well, not very much happening here...
<king_arthur> 295 users all sleeping?
<quarupted> Im not
<lyy> i got 2 linux boxes. what's a vnc tool that lets me go from one linux box to another?
<king_arthur> quarupted: hi there :)
<quarupted> Im taking over the middle east with tin babbies
<pvh> Can anyone recommend a commandline tool for POSTing a file to a webdav server?
<bur[n] er> lyy: xtightvncviewer and vino
<bur[n] er> lyy: or tsclient
<pvh> I'm trying to find a workaround for the fact that Evolution won't publish my calendar.
<lyy> bur[n] er: which of those three is the most versital one?
<bur[n] er> vino == server... tsclient is prolly the most guified and feature full vnc client
<king_arthur> some of you guys listening using virtual interface mode on a NIC?
<K-Rich> woot! just got my TV out working :)
<bur[n] er> there are a ton more vnc apps, but the ones i said are default warty installed apps
<lyy> bur[n] er: ok. so what i'll do is install vino on my fedora and then use tscleint to get on fedora from ubuntu
<K-Rich> watching Rocky Horror Picture Show on my TV attached to my box (it's a DivX)
<quarupted> I just upgraded my IPV4
<bur[n] er> oh... you wanna get onto a fedora box?  what's the WM of the fedora?
<king_arthur> quarupted: is that one for me?
<quarupted> Java 2
<quarupted> Java Desktop
<quarupted> EVACUATE THE SOUTH PACIFIC!
<swim> whats a good native gnome p2p app?
<quarupted> THERES A WAVE COMING!
<Orcrist> swim, limewire has always served me well... it works nicely with gnome
<coulix> ?
<pvh> quarupted: Are you serious?
<swim> you think thats funny?
<coulix> r u stupid or what
<coulix> i m leavin in south pacific
<lyy> bur[n] er: wm? i got both kde and gnome on it
<coulix> *living
<swim> k thx Orcrist
<quarupted> Im just pasting the logs from irc.tai.org #CHAT
<bur[n] er> lyy: which one you use? ;)  and are you hoping to vnc to a currently displayed desktop?  or just a virtual display?
<bur[n] er> there's a lot that goes into it lyy
<quarupted> HURRY
<jamesm> Hi! I don't mean to interrupt anything, but I'm having some trouble getting an iPod (or any Firewire device) to mount on Warty -- on a VAIO notebook. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with getting ipods to work in Ubuntu?
<daniels> quarupted: not here, thanks
<lyy> jamesm: your best chance is to use codeweavers
<jamesm> I suspect that Ubuntu just isn't recognizing my firewire port at all, but I'm not certain.
<quarupted> Are you Kuaity?
<quarupted> TELL ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*Quarupted@*.client.comcast.net]  by daniels
* quarupted was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<jamesm> I bet that must have felt good.
<jamesm> And... on the topic of Codeweavers, I'm not sure Windows compatibility is what I need. I think? As far as I know, it's generally not difficult to mount an iPod in Ubuntu. I've heard stories of people who just plugged it in and had it automount without them actually doing anything.
<HrdwrBoB> jamesm: I have only used USB with ipod
<HrdwrBoB> but that works perfectly
<null> any one know where i can get ubuntu devel iso ?
<lyy> how to query all the packages on ubuntu?
<jdub> null: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jdub> jamesm: not hard to mount, but you need to use the special indexing foo for it to grok what you're putting on -> use gtkipod
<null> any one moved from mdk to ubuntu ? any pointers ?
<HrdwrBoB> gtkpod
<HrdwrBoB> but yeah
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> thank you HrdwrBoB
* jdub is not ipod-enabled
<geneo91> have fun
<jdub> but man
<HrdwrBoB> np, I have an excellent test case for these things: my fiance :)
<jdub> those ipod shuffles are pretty tempting
<HrdwrBoB> she's not a computer person
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: didn't you say you were getting married on the 25th or so?
<HrdwrBoB> 30th of april, yeah
<jamesm> I've got gtkpod installed.
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: i'm on the 17th ;)
<jamesm> It just doesn't seem to mount when I plug it in.
<HrdwrBoB> woo :)
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: where are you doing the deed?
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: st kilda foreshore, follow by reception in the 'royce' hotel
<jdub> nice
<jdub> niiice
<HrdwrBoB> jamesm: are you talkign about the gtkpod automount?
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: is everything organised for yours? damn there's a lot of stuff to do
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: kinda. sorta. not really. yeah. ;)
<null> any one know what are the contents of the weekly dvd ? on cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<HrdwrBoB> ahaah :)
<HrdwrBoB> yeah same here
<jamesm> No, mounting at all.
<jdub> null: all of main
<jamesm> I can't seem to get it to mount at all, gtkpod or otherwise.
<HrdwrBoB> jamesm: ah ok
<HrdwrBoB> jamesm: check the messages in dmesg to see if it's detected
<jdub> jamesm: usb or firewire? running warty?
<jamesm> Firewire, Warty.
<null> jdub: main inclueds al devel files ? cos iam soo scrwed with mdk not having devel files in default cd's
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: the ipod shuffle has less features and more cost and no redeeming UI features that make it better than a random flash ,payer off ebay, it's not a patch on a real ipod </end rant>
<jdub> jamesm: warty didn't do firewire automounting
<jdub> null: but of course
<jdub> null: we don't include much on the CD though
<jdub> null: but the DVD has ALL of main. aaaaallll. :)
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: i gotta admit, i love the idea ;)
<jamesm> This is all I got --
<jamesm> ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-00:1023
<jamesm> ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: they're pretty cheap for 1GB solid state
<null> pheu, jdub i am gonna download da dvd iso, and give it a try for my main os
<null> jdub: does those weekly dvd include gnome 2.9x ?
<jdub> null: hrm, dunno if that's wroth it
<jdub> null: probably better to pull a CD and install the -dev stuff from the net
<jdub> yes, they do
<jdub> our devel branch tracks gnome devel branch
<null> jdub dats da peroblem, with mdk as well, i dont have good enuff connection at home now, to grab from home all the devel files
<jdub> null: oh, i see
<null> devel brances ?jdub i presume it included in weekly dvd ?
<jdub> null: well, if you have a phat connection elsewhere, suck down the dvd by all means :)
<jdub> the weekly dvd is of hoary, yeah
<null> imm gonna try my frind to get it now, any mirrors of those dvds ?
<jdub> if you rsync the dvd each week, you can do upgrades from it at home :-)
<jdub> don't think so, no
<null> hmm dunno what speed i will be able to get it downloaded grrr..
<spiral> hi
<null> hmm jdub 3 hrs to get da dvd
<jdub> null: cool ;)
<null> jdub: any pointers ? i hear its debian based whats the basic commands n things need to know about ubuntu ?
<lyy> i'm looking for a vnc server that will work with tsclient..anyone know?
<jdub> null: lots of info on the wiki and in ubuntuguide
<jdub> lyy: vino for exporting your running display
<lyy> jdub: thanks
<jdub> lyy: vncserver for exporting a virtual x server display
<lyy> jdub: sounds like vino is the way to go
<null> me getting exited on ubuntu now :-)
<null> hey jdub where i have a list of horay-install-i386 list, where do i find the devel files in it ?
<jdub> hrm, don't think we have a file listing
<null> ohh jdub n where is kde for ubunti ?
<jdub> kde is not in main
<null> well there seems to be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/weekly-dvd/current/hoary-install-i386.list
<jdub> it's unsupported, lives in universe
<jdub> well, there you go :)
<null> hmm where do i get dat ?
<jdub> you have to install it after installing ubuntu
<null> well cant i just get all da deb and burn on cd and take home to instyall ?
<spiral> null: the dvd you mentioned may be a good solution, if you've got a dvd burner
<null> well my friend does hopefully it works
<null> da dvd list of files dont seem to have kde
<spiral> null: ah sorry... then you maybe could download all the .debs that you need for kde & dpkg -i them
<null> spiral:  where do i get all those debs for kde ?
<null> jdub: said somewhere in universe ? but i dont have a clue
<sn0wman> join #cyberia
<sn0wman> shit
<spiral> null: ubuntu ftp archives for universe ?
<null> whats dat universe ? i dont have a clue mate
<spiral> null: are you under hoary or warty ?
<HrdwrBoB> null: universe is the repository that has all the 'unsupported' extra software
<null> well i an not under any thing now,
<null> i am getting the dvd iso for hoary
<null> how do i get dat repository HrdwrBoB ?
<spiral> null: if you're connected, you just have to edit your sources.list
<spiral> I'm booting back
<spiral> see you soon
<spiral> ++
<null> spiral: well connection at home is shit,
<null> ahh
<Deviad> Hello guys
<Deviad> Which Debian version is ubuntu based on?
<lyy> sweet
<lyy> i got vnc working
<lyy> so i'm doing qt development on my fedora box and watching tv on ubuntu
<Deviad> ^^
<adpenaranda> Deviad, I think it's based on unstable (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<null> lyy: i want to do qt/kde devel on ubuntu, possible ?
<Deviad> ok, so why should I install ubuntu instead of installing sid?
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> I'm getting it right now to see what so different is.
<lyy> null: sure why not?
<Deviad> I heard about this distro from a friend... personally I was deciding to waste my time with a long gentoo compilation or installing ubuntu...
<adpenaranda> Deviad, I've just tried Ubuntu and well, the installation is much easier (I actually did a cross-install to have Debian working)
<lyy> null: just install qt and qt-devel
<null> lyy: i need to compile kde cos ill need all those devel packages for it to compile
<adpenaranda> Deviad, ubuntu installation wont take too long
<HrdwrBoB> Deviad: I used to use debian, now I use ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> Deviad: ubuntu Just Works a lot more
<null> ohh yeah lyy where are the kde debs for ubunto, some one said universe ? but wherre ?
<Deviad> Well, I tryed everything from Slackware to Morphix ^^
<lyy> null: i've yet to install qt on ubuntu myself. i think someone alerady compiled them for us. we just gotta find it
<Deviad> I tryed gentoo too but it sucks to compile everything everytime
<Deviad> ^^
<HrdwrBoB> lyy: if you look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<null> i dont have ubuntu now, so i cant apt, i need to grab all those debs and install when i get hoem
<HrdwrBoB> or you go to settings -> repositories
<HrdwrBoB> in synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> you can add universe
<lyy> HrdwrBoB: i just check with dpkg -la | grep -i qt and i see that qt's installed :)
<adpenaranda> Deviad, I used to be a slackware user but when I finally had a change to try debian..
<adpenaranda> I just got hooked. :)
<Deviad> adpenaranda, I just don't like the dependency check
<Deviad> of debian
<Deviad> if I want to have 4 different version of a library
<Deviad> why shouldn't I?
<adpenaranda> Deviad, I see. I haven't encountered that problem yet. :)
<Deviad> I mean sometimes there are programs that need the older version of a library or the newer one
<K-Rich> ugh
<Deviad> and u have on your system the former or the latter
<K-Rich> anyone know alot about mplayer?
<Deviad> and if you install the one the program need you will need to delete all the programs that use the library you already own
<Deviad> and it sux so much
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> That's why I like slackware a lot more
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<HrdwrBoB> but then you end up with 15 copies of a library on your system
<HrdwrBoB> and a completely unmanageable mess
<Deviad> yes, but I need a program I install it
<Deviad> when I want ^^
<Deviad> I don't have to look for the unofficial repository of the program xyz
<Deviad> updated with the library x.y.z
<Deviad> to the library*
<pvh> Why doesn't Audio Preview work in Nautilus?
<adpenaranda> won't apt-build work in this case?
<null> is there a way without having ubuntu donwload all the packages od universe ??
<king_arthur> anybody here familiar with virtual interfaces?
<HrdwrBoB> king_arthur: what is the problem you're having?
<king_arthur> I am typing ifconfig eth0:0 but doesn't seem to work
<geneo91> put them on a cd then add the source to apt
<HrdwrBoB> king_arthur: how is it 'not working'
<king_arthur> HrdwrBoB: doesn't show up in ifconfig list
<HrdwrBoB> it only shows up if it's configured and up
<king_arthur> HrdwrBoB: right so ifconfig eth0:0 is not enough
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> ifconfig eth0:0 x.x.x.x
<HrdwrBoB> then run 'ifconfig'
<HrdwrBoB> and it will display
<king_arthur> HrdwrBoB: right and how about dhcp configuration than?
<king_arthur> HrdwrBoB: and no need for ifup?
<HrdwrBoB> as long as eth0 is up
<HrdwrBoB> eth0:0 is
<MrTrick> hello...
<MrTrick> odd, how can a channel have 0 ops?
<x_or> Anyone know what the supported hardware configurations for PPC are?  I have a lombard g3 mac laptop; will this work?
<gen> x_or, specs?
<nevyn> MrTrick: easilly.
<x_or> gen: 192 MB of RAM, 400 Mhz processor, I believe.
<gen> x_or, will be fine
<x_or> Cool.
<gen> just reccomend not using gnome on it
<x_or> Yellow Dog ain't working for me....
<x_or> OK, which window manager do you recommend?  I usually use KDE, which I assume would be just as bad.
<gen> x_or, xfce..
<pybe> x_or: xfce4.2 is really nice
<jdub> x_or: 192 will be fine for gnome or kde
<jdub> x_or: as long as a lombard is newworld, ubuntu should be fine
<pybe> i have 256 on my laptop and gnome can get a bit hungry sometimes so i find xfce4 performace better
<K-Rich> where would i find SDL config files ?
<scylax> hi
<gen> hello
<scylax> i have a problem with ubuntu hoary array 3
<x_or> jdub:  It has USB, so I assume this means newworld?
<scylax> it tries to fry my monitor (high pitched sound, no display)
<pybe> scylax: try a different refresh rate
<lyy> what does the word "grok" mean?
<scylax> XF86Config-4 ?
<pybe> scylax: yep
<scylax> thanks pybe, do you know any site that will list refresh rates for known monitors?
<pybe> scylax: you rmanufacturer
<zuurcool> scylax: http://www.monitorworld.com
<pybe> lyy: grok = To understand, usually in a global sense.
<scylax> ahh great thanx zuur
<pybe> lyy: intimate and exhaustive knowledge.
<lyy> pybe: crap. i dont' grok linux then
<scylax> another issue is i get i/o errors when trying to use my external usb ntfs drive
<scylax> ubuntu won't even mount it, slackware does but can't copy more than a few MB before stopping with i/o error
<lyy> pybe: there's too much to know to truly grok linux
<pybe> lyy: =)
<pybe> lyy: I dont think you ever fully learn linux.... Its a constant education
<lyy> pybe: however, i know enoughto figure things out
<pybe> lyy: which can be dangerous sometimes =)
<pvh> lyy: Nobody really groks anything, do they?
<pybe> scylax: apt-cache search ^ntfs
<pybe> scylax: and maybe libntfs*
<MrTrick> Will anyone here confess to knowing their smb.conf well?
<Sav> Hi, all my panels and shortcut dissapeared, any ideas what to do?
<pybe> Sav: get a hammer and whack your monitor twice
<Sav> pybe, you got any other suggestion? i had my panels n shit yesterday, after a reboot theyr just gone.
<pybe> Sav: any updates yesterday>
<Ng> Sav: try tunning "gnome-panel" in a terminal?
<Sav> Ng, command not found
<Sav> pybe, nope
<Sav> i booted with the option "keep settings"
<Ng> Sav: you might want to check you actually have gnome-panel installed ;)
<Adrenal> scotty doesn't know, that fiona and me, do it in my van, on sundays
<insanekane> hi ... how do i install a font in my ~/.fonts directory ?
<Ng> insanekane: just put it in there :)
<Adrenal> linux is a very simple os. Thing is, it takes a genious to understand the simplicity
<Sav> Ng, lol, how can a package dissaper? case i was not installed =)
<insanekane> Ng, oh yeah ... i didnt mention that i had to create a .fonts directory ... and ubuntu doesnt ship with ttmkfdir ... so i was kinda hoping that there was some method to install a fant without ttmkfdir ... or did ubuntu developers believe that noone would want to install a font after installing the system ??
<jdub> insanekane: just put fonts in ~/.fonts/
<jdub> insanekane: that's all you have to do
<SteveA> can i expect to still see the gnome startup futex race hang from time to time?
<Ng> insanekane: you don't need ttmkfdir anymore, fontconfig does it automatically
<SteveA> (in hoary)
<insanekane> jdub, ok let me see
<Sav> now i got the panel =)
<insanekane> Ng, jdub, no it doesnt work :(
<jdub> it does :)
<insanekane> jdub, not here
<jdub> insanekane: run fc-list
<insanekane> jdub, i created ~/.fonts ... copied my ttf font into it .. ran fc-cache
<jdub> insanekane: then restart whatever you're trying to find the font in
<Sav> ng, now i got some errors om the panel cause i hade system monitors in it, doed that come with a package?
<jdub> not fc-cache
<jdub> fc-list
<insanekane> jdub, ok ... was trying in nautilus fonts:///
<insanekane> jdub, how do i refresh gnome to find my font ?
<insanekane> jdub, fc-list finds it ok ... but gnome doesnt :(
<Ng> Sav: probably gnome-applets or hardware-monitor
<jdub> insanekane: fonts:/// may not, but everything else will
<insanekane> jdub, ok ... let me check something else
<null> yo jdub do u know if the cdimage server supports resume ?
<jdub> most likely
<jdub> you can also use rsync
<null> cos i need to cancel the dvd downlod for a moment, will download the rest soon, hopefully the resume works
<Sav> ng, thnx. now im up n runnig as before =)
<null> hey jdub  and other thanks much for the help man
<null> will c u guys soon
<coulix> hi guys i mtrying to mount a ftp folder with gnome to edit internet files, its mounting it (nautilus) but when i edit its ro any one found a way ? gnome-vfs is installed but gnomvfs-mount do not exist :/
<laptop> I hope this is the right place to ask: I am looking for the name of a new laptop that installs ubuntu flawlessly. I don't care about the weight, but I want it to be fast enough for numerical simulations. Where shoulde I look for further info?
<coulix> i saw a topic with the list of laptops and their compability with ubuntu
<coulix> try google laptop ubuntu
<MrTrick> argh, smb newbie here, can't get this computer to appear on the network...
<MrTrick> can anyone confess to smb.conf knowledge?
<coulix> can try to help , swat is working ? http://127.0.0.1:901 i think
<gen> MrTrick, you didn't read the wiki did you
<coulix> yeah read the wiki first =))
<MrTrick> I read the wiki
<MrTrick> Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<MrTrick> I'm also reading this: http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch06.html
<MrTrick> suspecting I may have messed something up, I backed up my smb.conf file, and started over. All that it contains now is this:
<MrTrick> [global] 
<MrTrick>     #  Server configuration parameters
<MrTrick>     netbios name = MrTrick
<MrTrick>     server string = Samba %v on %L
<MrTrick>     workgroup = Asylum
<MrTrick>     encrypt passwords = yes
<gen> MrTrick, did you set a smbpassword
<MrTrick> gen, no...
<gen> it's all in the wiki
<MrTrick> which one? Maybe I'm looking at the wrong page?
<MrTrick> haven't shared anything yet, just trying to 'see' the server.
<gen> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba/view?searchterm=samba
<MrTrick> will look
<gen> follow it exactly
<MrTrick> heh, yes sir. :-)
<gen> get it?
<MrTrick> I'm going through it...
<gen> it'll work :)
<MrTrick> I'm doubtful...
<gen> It will
<MrTrick> the info that appears when browsing the 'Network' from the 'Computer' button at the top, is it cached?
<gen> no
<MrTrick> okay.
<gen> sharing with a win computer?
<MrTrick> yes. Two computers on the network, and a plastic nat.
<gen> k
<pybe> MrTrick: whats the plastic mat for?
<gen> to protect those h4x0rz
<gen> of course
<pybe> incase they wet them selves?
<gen> something like that
<pybe> heh
<MrTrick> pybe, plastic NAT box. J/k or serious question?
<gen> I just got through watching the neverending story, what a childhood flashback
<MrTrick> gen: heh. I still remember the soundtrack to that.
<gen> MrTrick, it is a great soundtrack
<Deviad> http://davixtreme.altervista.org clickate sui 2 banner, thx!
<gen> don't spam here..
<MrTrick> oo er..
<MrTrick> "/etc/init.d/samba restart" -> samba stops.
<MrTrick> samba doesn't start again.
<MrTrick> ( [fail]  )
<MrTrick> maybe there's a syntax error...
<gen> try stopping it, then starting
<gen> (instead of restart)
<MrTrick> nope, it fails.
<MrTrick> I ran testparm on smb.conf, doesn't find any problems.
<gen> odd
<gen> when you try to stop it, does it say already stopped?
<MrTrick> gen, no it doesn't.
<MrTrick> what I can't understand is why there is a workgroup 'mshome' appearing in my network folder.
<MrTrick> It can't be opened, but the other computer is definitely not responsible for it.
<HauntedUnix> DRI - any FAQs on how to enable it on an SiS video card with no linux drivers? :-)
<nevyn> ummm..
<nevyn> it canna' be done ...
<nevyn> </Scotty>
<HauntedUnix> Ah well
<HauntedUnix> The only drivers are for redhat 7.2
<gen> MrTrick, sure you followed it exactly?
<HauntedUnix> Thanks anyway :-)
<topyli> HauntedUnix: on a dark night (preferably new moon), wave a dead chicken on the chip. then take it to the trash and buy a matrox card :)
<MrTrick> well, I can't see 'mshome' anywhere.
<MrTrick> is there a way to reset smb.conf back to default?
<topyli> MrTrick: what is your workgroup name? perhaps mshome is some sort of ubuntu default
<MrTrick> topyli, I would think so, but I've changed everything I could.
<MrTrick> hmm, odd.
<topyli> MrTrick: i'd say changing it in smb.conf should be enough. maybe you're seeing someones windows box over the internet :)
<MrTrick> If I type this: "/etc/init.d/samba stop"
<MrTrick> (as root)
<MrTrick> then run ps -A
<MrTrick> why do I still see multiple 'smbd' processes?
<topyli> MrTrick: i have two of them too
<tedboer> hi
<topyli> MrTrick: oh. i had samba running. after i stop it, there's no process
<tedboer> i want install a "custom" warty in a directory (to use with vserver). i suppose i should use debootstrap, but it seems to install more than i want. any suggestions?
<pybe> not a j/k whats a plastic nat box?
<MrTrick> so maybe there's a problem. Can't imagine why it wouldn't shut down
<MrTrick> pybe, good morning.
<pybe> MrTrick: hey, had to get more coffee
<MrTrick> A plastic nat is one of those cheap routers that you can buy, with a built-in web configuration tool (usually), and sometimes a wireless point or a switch integrated into it.
<pybe> MrTrick: I know what NAT is, but whats the deal with the plastic bit
<topyli> MrTrick: try and kill all smbd and nmbd processes. maybe the init script will work then
<MrTrick> ok topyli, will try that.
<pybe> MrTrick: ahh
<pybe> MrTrick: I use a few of those for remote workers
<MrTrick> 'plastic' = cheap, as opposed to cisco, etc.
<gen> consumer crap
<pybe> MrTrick: you learn soemthing new everyday
<pybe> gen: dont knock it
<MrTrick> gen: hey, it could be worse... it could be a windows box running a freeware proxy server.
<gen> :)
<pybe> MrTrick: or internet connection sharing
<gen> i'm not meaning to knock anything, i own linksys shit
<pybe> i usually stick with netgear
<MrTrick> gen, actually, my plastic nat apparently comes with a lifetime warranty.
<topyli> i usually stick with iptables :)
<MrTrick> Whatever that means.
<gen> haha
<MrTrick> hmm, how do I kill off smbd?
<pybe> MrTrick: read the small print they probably define "lifetime" in there as about 1 year =)
<gen> killall smbd
<topyli> MrTrick: it means the warranty is good for the lifetime of the box. if it breaks, the warranty is void
<pybe> topyli: lol
<MrTrick> heh
<MrTrick> uh, killall didn't do anything
<topyli> smbd processes still there?
<runenes> How can I get the correct screen settings for my  LCD TFT SXGA+ - basically pointers to XF86config resources or automatic configurators..
<gen> if it didnt say that it killed no processes, then it did
<MrTrick> yup. 4 processes, two are <defunct>
<topyli> gen: oh yeah :)
<MrTrick> runenes: settings... resolution?
<pybe> runenes: the manuf web site or someone posted a link earlier monitorworld.com or something
<topyli> MrTrick: your samba daemons are immortal
<MrTrick> topylie: tell me about it.
<MrTrick> Maybe I should try the windows trick - a reboot.
<gen> MrTrick, try a simple restart..
<MrTrick> gen: bye... back soon
<runenes> pybe, thx
<pybe> runenes: np
<pybe> does hoary use cifs or smbfs still
<pybe> doesnt seem to matter what umask i use mounting an smbshare results in perms of -rwxr-xr-x any ideas
<lypanov> hi
<MrTrick> okay, lessee what my smbd is up to...
<MrTrick> hi lypanov
<topyli> MrTrick: did the init script work at boot?
<Sav> How come ubuntu eat? my memory so bad? 100% in use after 2 hours.
<MrTrick> topyli: which init script? smb.conf?
<MrTrick> ahah. I see a 'mrtrick' on the network!
<topyli> MrTrick: the /etc/init.d/samba script
<pybe> Sav: thats how 'linux' works it uses all the memory, how much is in buffers?
<gen> told you
<MrTrick> gen: stupid thing
<MrTrick> and now there are only TWO smbd processes, not four.
<thenuke> Sav: linux has no reason to preserve memory from not being used :)
<gen> good
<topyli> MrTrick: two is good
<thenuke> Sav: it will free up the memory if applications want it
<MrTrick> next step, actually putting some drives on it.
<pybe> Sav: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/qna/2327.html
<mjr> it's a sign of a bad OS if it doesn't use (nearly) all the memory :)
<gen> mrtrick, easiest thing to do there is to just make a library in your home directory that links to said drive
<Sav> ok =)
<gen> dir not library
<Sav> btw, im having trouble getting extensions for firefox to work, is it only for me?
<MrTrick> gen: actually, I removed the original smb.conf, using a from-scratch one.
<topyli> Sav: those that work, work :)
<topyli> many extensions want a specific version of firefox
<Sav> ok =(
<MrTrick> hmm...
<MrTrick> I made a change to smb.conf, and restarted samba, now there are THREE processes.
<MrTrick> and it didn't have the desired effect.
<MrTrick> ah well, I'll try the reboot again.
<MrTrick> why is it that I need a reboot to restart the samba servers? argh, odd.
<MrTrick> Well, I can see my shared drive on the network, can't access it yet though... work in progress.
<MunDy> can i paste an error here?
<MunDy> its one lin
<MunDy> e
<MunDy> but its long
<gen> ok
<MunDy> ok, gimme a sec to type =/
<Sav> you can only fit 255 chars per line, im i right ?
<Sav> on irc that is
<MunDy> ok, im wrong its not that long... just looked long :P
<MunDy> modprobe: FATAL : Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko)
<MunDy> modprobe: FATAL : Error inserting pciehp (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko)
<MunDy> i get those two while booting
<elyseum> i get a likewise line too
<MunDy> whats that all about?
<topyli> MunDy: i used to get them too. i put them in the hotplug ban list and all is well.
<cg0def> how can I upgrade to Hoary?
<ApesMa> MunDy: I get them, too. I saw somewhere (forum?) that the messages are harmless, but there's a file you can edit to keep modprobe from trying to load them.
<Sav> just add "pciehp"  without quotes in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<topyli> MunDy: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Sav> MunDy, just add "pciehp"  without quotes in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<MunDy> hrmm
<MunDy> ok
<MunDy> so its nothing to worry about?
<Sav>  nope
<MunDy> ok
<MunDy> now for my next problem...
<MunDy> x wont run =(
<MunDy> ive just installed ubuntu
<MunDy> and it wont run
<MunDy> i have a radeon 9200
<Sav> just a blacka screen=
<MunDy> i have a login prompt
<Sav> black screen?
<Sav> ahh
<MunDy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<MunDy> i did all that ^^
<Sav> get any errors on startx ?
<MunDy> but it goes couldn't find fglrx-driver when i use the 2nd command
<MrTrick> damn, "apt-get install stepmania" doesn't work. :-)
<MunDy> the error output from X is just like "X is a opensourceblah blah blah" but no error msg
<MunDy> the last line, says Module Loader Present but im not sure if that is part of the above msg or the actual error, becuase theres no line break or anything to tell me its the error
<Sav> MunDy, well then im not the right guy to helt, i had the same problem but for me it was "sync out of range" i just edited  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to fit my monitor
<jimi> hi
<MunDy> hrmm ok
<ApesMa> cg0def: a recent milestone for Hoary was released. I'm running with it now. So far, only problem I'm having is with sound. See http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-January/003500.html for info.
<MunDy> Sav: is Module Loader Present the error? and if so, how do i go about fixing it?
<cg0def> ApesMa: thanks
<jimi> hum
<jimi> my triying to install from this image failed
<jimi> (test cd 3)
<jimi> after first reboot, it get into aptitude and then nothing
<k31th> morning people
<MrTrick> jimi, you mean some of the packages didn't install?
<MrTrick> morning k31th
<jimi> some = 90%
<jimi> =] 
<Thybalt> so here i am i could use some help. a lot if i think about it
<jimi> i go in console then , and try apt ubuntu-desktop
<jimi> but plenty of dependency fails
<jimi> :s
<MrTrick> jimi, did you try restarting from within aptitude?
<MrTrick> I had a failure of many packages, but when run again from inside aptitude, they worked fine. (shrugs)
<jimi> restarting the base install?
<jimi> i dont know exactly where aptitude pops up
<ApesMa> jimi: that happpened to me yesterday. Strangely, the first machine I tried Array 3 on installed fine. I'm not sure what the difference is.
<cg0def> shouldn't the hoary packages show up in world?
<jimi> what should i do in aptitude?
<jimi> i already had this problem with test cd 2, but i dont rememember how i fixed it
<jimi> too bad because hoary is really good for laptop and wifi support =)
<Thybalt> i have a problem with my sound card under ubuntu. could somebody help?
<jimi> ok lets man aptitude now ^_
<jimi> thybalt : you dont have sound?
<aeo> me has a question... is it possible to copy the entire ubuntu partition to a usb disk an use a grub boot disk to load ubuntu from the usb hd?
<jimi> hum
<Thybalt> jimi: i have a sound card that supports 7.1 sound * channels that is*
<Thybalt> now i have a 5.1 sistem inserted.
<jimi> i dont think its that easy aeo
<Thybalt> and i have sound only in the center and front speakers
<Thybalt> the sub and the rear have no sound
<Thybalt> i've had this problem under suse 9.2 pro too
<Thybalt> and still i had no succes in fixing it
<Thybalt> i am a beginner in linux but this is the first problem i want to solve
<Thybalt> so could you help?
<aeo> there are some linux distros which are designed specifically for that purpose, like flash linux...
<ApesMa> Thybalt: what have you tried to fix it?
<gt500> hellow :D
<Thybalt> ApesMa, actually  i haven't tried anything because i don't know much. all i did was to check that the volume wasn't muted
<lestat730> is it possible to do a HDD install from the gnoppix live disc?
<lestat730> like in knoppix 'sudo gnoppix-installer'?
<Thybalt> wait. i have sound only in front speakers
<defile> lestat730, if it has a hd-install script
<Thybalt> no rear speaker and center and sub
<lestat730> def: thanks, how do i access that?
<ApesMa> OK... so you fired up the "volume control" and checked that it wasn't muted. Did it have separate sliders for the rear/sub?
<Thybalt> ApesMa,  no
<cg0def> do I have to install from a CD if I want to switch to hoary or I can just update all the pkgs?
<ApesMa> Thybalt: does the volume control have an Edit>Preferences selection?
<Thybalt> ApesMa,  yes it does
<ApesMa> Thybalt: try it. When I click on it, it gives me a checklist of controls to display. See whether rear/center are among them.
<Thybalt> no. rear/center are missing
<aeo> jimi: so do you have any idea if somebody has done it, or where i should search for more advice etc?
<jimi> sorry i was on the other computer
<jimi> hum
<jimi> i never did this, so i am not good advice :)
<ApesMa> Thybalt: Darn. I saw one for center when I tried it. Must be a function of the drier.
<jimi> maybe you can just install it directly to usb ?
<ApesMa> Thybalt: er, driver. :)
<jimi> if the drive is supported during install
<jimi> just choose /dev/sda if it works
<Thybalt> the chipset is intel865pe, with onboard sound
<aeo> jimi, i managed to copy every little piece of ubuntu on the usb drive
<Thybalt> it was installed by default i guess.
<jimi> (given your usb is sda... if you dont have raid or other usb drives)
<jimi> aeo : and it works?
<aeo> i just dont know if grub can load it :|
<ApesMa> Thybalt: I fear that is past my (low) level of expertise.
<aeo> i dont know how to test it
<jimi> i never did this, so i cant tell, but your fstab and other drive dependent files will be broken
<aeo> yeah that's for sure
<aeo> but the first step is configuring a grub boot disk
<jimi> yeah
<Thybalt> ApesMa,  thank you anyway for your time
<jimi> cost nothing to try =)
<Thybalt> jimi, you know something about sound cards ?
<jimi> i dont know how to boot a usb drive thow
<Thybalt> nor do i
<jimi> nope sorry thybalt.. i have 2.1 ^_
<aeo> well
<Thybalt> thank you guys. i'll come back later . i could just be lucky enough to find someone with 5.1
<aeo> google is my friend thenn
<jimi> you could try a usb drive distribution like flonix and then replacing everything with ubuntu hehe
<aeo> O_O
<aeo> that sounds harder
<jimi> but at least it'll boot
<jimi> i dont know
<aeo> btw, which usb distro is available ?
<jimi> he
<ApesMa> My sound problem is that the only thing that I've found so far that makes sound is lbreakout2. (Using Hoary test 3; mobo has on board sound, but I'm trying to use a Sound Blaster Live.)
<aeo> i had only heard about flashlinux
<jimi> flonix i think
<aeo> ok
<aeo> xm, ok i found it
<coulix> how to desactivite the font auto hinting ? the font  doesnt looks very net
<boxemall> doea anyone know how to reactivate x-serv?
<coulix> startx
<boxemall> it stopped workin after installing vmware
<boxemall> it says something about reconfiguring
<coulix> xf96config
<coulix> *86
<aeo> when is it safe to delete /tmp/*
<jdub> aeo: during boot ;)
<Aurel_> hello everyone
<jimi> brb
<aeo> is that done automatically?
<Aurel_> is it possible to mount an FILE.iso ?
<odyssey> hello
<lestat730> anyone know where the option is in gnoppix to install to hard disk?
<k31th> will this distro support my tv card out of the box ?
<boxemall> even with sudo i can't get out of my root folder
<boxemall> what do i do wrong?
<odyssey> k31th, whats your tv card?
<dud> if its a conexant bt878 or that newer conexant chip, it will
<Falstius> Aurel_: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/iso
<Falstius> or some variation on that.
<dud> http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/bttv.html
<odyssey> if i dist upgrade to hoary i have to remove xfree86 by hand right?
<Bigglez> Hello out there, Is there a list of software in the components (like Universe) that I can look at?
<Bigglez> I want to see if Ubu supports the apps I use.
<MrTrick> what the...
<MrTrick> If I open this link: http://www.melonpool.com/ in mozilla on ubuntu, mozilla just quits.
<Bigglez> Am not in Ubu now - can't test that.
<ssam> bigglez have a look around http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<hikaru79> MrNaughty, it's just you
<hikaru79> Oops
<hikaru79> Wrong auto-complete
<hikaru79> MrTrick, it's just you
<MrTrick> k, thank you hikaru79...
<hikaru79> I can open melonpool.com in Mozilla with no problem =/
<MrTrick> stupid thing...
<Bigglez> ssam - thanks, will try now
<hikaru79> MrTrick, what version of Moz?
<MrTrick> hikaru79, which OS though?
<hikaru79> Ubuntu
<MrTrick> .93
<hikaru79> Hm, that could be the problem
<hikaru79> ever heard of the warty backports projet?
<hikaru79> It's a repository that gives you newer versions of certain programs
<hikaru79> Firefox is one of them
<hikaru79> That repository will get you version 1.0
<MrTrick> odd
<hikaru79> Which is what I'm running.
<ssam> bigglez, you may be able to work it out from there
<MrTrick> so... how to run it?
<Aurel_> Falstius, thanks thanks thanks :)
<hikaru79> MrTrick, read here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu
<hikaru79> Scroll down to the one called "UbuntuBackports"
<MrTrick> why not just apt-get upgrade firefox?
<Bigglez> ssam - not having much luck with that url. Is there another way to find a list of apps?
<hikaru79> MrTrick, because if you're only using the Warty repository, 0.93 is the *newest* version there
<hikaru79> Unless you're either already on the backports, or using Hoary.
<hikaru79> I assumed you were using Warty?
<ssam> um. maybe there is a list in the wiki
<jdub> don't use the backports
<hikaru79> jdub, why not?
<jdub> they'll screw up your upgrade when you move to hoary
<hikaru79> Really? I had no problems with that...
<jdub> firefox in warty is very reasonable
<jdub> if you want a newer version, upgrade to hoary and help test :)
<k31th> 1.0 ?
<MrTrick> ah, ok
<hikaru79> jdub, this guy is saying a certain page is crashing on him every time he runs it, but on my 1.0 (Hoary), it works fine.
<jdub> hikaru79: you probably just haven't noticed it yet
<MrTrick> gnight
<MrTrick> bedtime...
<hikaru79> jdub, I've been on Hoary for over a month.
<jdub> uh huh
<jdub> backports are insidious
<MrTrick> jdub: I've gotta get warty working first.
<hikaru79> =P LOL
<ssam> or http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu has versions of major packages
<jdub> please do not recommend them
<Bigglez> ssam - (on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/) I found a 6mb file - it may help... will see!
<Bigglez> Well this will take forever... :( Thanks for the link
<odyssey> what are backports?
<jdub> evil brokenness
<Falstius> has anyone gotten a card with int ICH6 (or cmaudio "high definition" sound") to play sound (or load a driver)?
<topyli> odyssey: you take new, unstable source packages to make binary packages on a stable system
<odyssey> topyli, thanks
<topyli> odyssey: then you distribute them on the net so everybody can mess up their systems with your packages :)
<odyssey> :/
<EvolutionR> when I want to install rp pppoe. I type ./configure the outcomes erro no gcc, cc. No cc path was found
<Falstius> EvolutionR: install gcc
<Falstius> apt-get install build-essential
<EvolutionR> Falstius: but I saw on the synaptic package show installed GCC for base ? is it different?
<EvolutionR> there is a gcc 3.3 uncheck
<EvolutionR> gcc-3.3 base check
<Falstius> EvolutionR: I think those are the runtime (.so) libraries
<defile> I can see that this distro will probably grow on me =)
<EvolutionR> okie I follow ur instructions?
<Falstius> try build essential, the work that happens is it tells you it is already installed.
<EvolutionR> Falstius: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<EvolutionR> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<hikaru79> EvolutionR, do you have Synaptic running as well?
<hikaru79> If you do, close it
<hikaru79> You can't apt-get and have Synaptic running at the same time
<EvolutionR> yes: I have synaptic running
<hikaru79> Close. They can't co-exist
<EvolutionR> oic is there any easy way?
<hikaru79> Close and try: apt-get build-essential again
<hikaru79> Err
<hikaru79> Just press the "X" in the top-right corner?
<EvolutionR> okie I've close !
<hikaru79> Good =)
<hikaru79> In a terminal
<hikaru79> type
<Falstius> EvolutionR: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Falstius> it is only 1 command line, how easy can it get?
<hikaru79> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<EvolutionR> Suggested packages:
<EvolutionR>   gcc-3.3-doc manpages-dev autoconf automake libtool flex bison gcc-doc libstdc++5-3.3-doc stl-manual
<hikaru79> Yes
<hikaru79> Just say "Y"
<EvolutionR> Need to get 0B/4128kB of archives.
<EvolutionR> After unpacking 13.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<EvolutionR> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] 
<EvolutionR> okie
<hikaru79> "Y"
<hikaru79> It'll install and set up a whole lot of stuff
<hikaru79> Then try ./configure again and all should be well
<EvolutionR> hikaru79: tru the apt - get command?
<EvolutionR> hikaru79: use the synaptic or apt - get better?
<hikaru79> No... weren't you trying to manually ./configure and compile a source package?
<EvolutionR> hikaru79: yes...later when the download finish
<hikaru79> Yes, then compile it
<hikaru79> With ./configure , make , make install
<Falstius> EvolutionR: they are the same (synaptic and apt-get) but it is easier for use to tell you a command to type than how to click the right boxes in a gui.
<EvolutionR> etting up libstdc++5-3.3-dev (3.3.4-9ubuntu5) ...
<EvolutionR> Setting up g++-3.3 (3.3.4-9ubuntu5) ...
<EvolutionR> Setting up g++ (3.3.4-1) ...
<EvolutionR> Setting up build-essential (10ubuntu1) ...
<hikaru79> You only use Synaptic or apt-get to get stuff that's already in the ubuntu repositories
<EvolutionR> yes already set up
<hikaru79> EvolutionR, good
<hikaru79> Now try again
<hikaru79> The ./configure line that didn't work before
<EvolutionR> it running
<hikaru79> ^_^ Good
<EvolutionR> :)
<hikaru79> I gotta run to school x_x
<EvolutionR> thanks
<hikaru79> I'm gonna be late ><
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> gtg too
<freet> jip jop :)
<odyssey> tip top?
<Bigglez> Has anyone got KDE running in Ubu?
<Guardiann> have not tried
<Bigglez> Do you need KDE for apps like Koffice etc?
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<Quest-Master> I'm trying to upgrade to Hoary
<jdub> Bigglez: no
<Quest-Master> And I keep on getting this error
<Quest-Master> Preparing to replace mozilla-firefox 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3 (using .../mozilla-firefox_1.0+dfsg.1-2ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<Quest-Master> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults/pref': Is a directory
<Quest-Master> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0+dfsg.1-2ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Quest-Master>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Quest-Master> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0+dfsg.1-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quest-Master> Sorry; it is a bit huge
<Bigglez> jdub - thx.
<rob__> I have tried to install KDE but usually something is broken
<Bigglez> Is there a way to switch desktops between users under Gnome? In KDE it was tricky to setup.
<Bigglez> rob - that's scary.
<Quest-Master> jdub? Anyone? :\
<Bigglez> Quest-Master : I know squat, but maybe you can try remove /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults/pref
<jdub> Bigglez: yeah, it's pretty easy in gnome
<Bigglez> and then try again ?
<jdub> Bigglez: all integrated into the display manager
<Quest-Master> That's where my profile is though
<Quest-Master> :\
<Bigglez> jdub - thanks again. I am moving to Ubu or Fedora 3 - so this is my decision day :)
<theine> does Real software offer proprietary plugins for the Helix player so that one can play Real audio, etc.
<rob__> hey do you guys use the Mail Notification program with Gmail?
<Bigglez> Quest - try move the folder elsewhere? Make a copy!!!
<Dutchy> im looking for a program that can change the processor fan speed, would you know of any? (like speedfan, but for linux)
<Quest-Master> hmmy.
<Quest-Master> jdub: Would you know?
<Bigglez> Dutchy - I use a hamster, just get a stronger one to turn the wheel attached to the fan !
<Quest-Master> I upgraded to Hoary using your guide, anyhow
<Quest-Master> Ok, this is great
<Bigglez> What are the advantages to going Hoary? Is Warty full of bugs etc?
<jdub> Quest-Master: not off hand
<Quest-Master> I'm half-way stuck inbetween upgrading to Hoary
<rob__> oo? a guide? i just changed the source in synaptic
<jdub> Bigglez: no
<Quest-Master> And Nautilus won't run anymore
<Dutchy> trouble of hamsters is, they look so delicious, and if you eat them your computer stops working :)
<Quest-Master> :(
<jdub> Bigglez: warty is released and fully supported
<jdub> Bigglez: hoary is the development branch
<Quest-Master> I'm going back to Warty
<jdub> Quest-Master: ask thom about firefox
<rob__> Bigglez: you get cool new menus and firefox 1.0
<Bigglez> jdub - oh. Just wondering. How long till Hoary is official?
<jdub> Bigglez: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<Bigglez> jdub - tah.
<Bigglez> April 2005! Okay, maybe that'll give me time to grok this ubu thing !
<Bigglez> Dutchy - You should not eat your cpu fan cooling hamster. Stick to your little sister's pets.
<dutch> hello
<Dutchy> will do :)
<Quest-Master> jdub: I changed my sources.list to Warty repos, and a apt-get update. Can I simply do an apt-get dist-upgrade after that?
<jdub> no
<rob__> so thats what grok means, thanks google
<jdub> you can't downgrade easily at all
<Quest-Master> .. nooo
<Bigglez> rob_ I got it from the source man! I must be old...
<Quest-Master> I shouldn't have tried to upgrade. :(
<rob__> has anyone here read DiveIntoPython
<Bigglez> Okay - off to play with my hdd's and jumpers and cables and Ubu disk! Thanks for the help.
<Quest-Master> rob__: me :)
<Quest-Master> jdub: Upgrading to Hoary ends right here: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Quest-Master>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0-2ubuntu4-warty99_i386.deb
<Quest-Master> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rob__> Is it worth reading for a unexperienced person like myself?
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<rob__> (i only know a little php and C)
<Quest-Master> It's a great read, rob__
<rob__> Quest-Master: alright thanks
<no0tic> ehi, aptitude dist-upgrade wants to install the 386 kernel but I have latest k7 kernel installed
<rob__> what is the k7 anyway? is that an AMD or Intell chip?
<mjt> it's amd
<no0tic> what can I do?
<no0tic> I don't need those packages
<theine> i recently upgraded to hoary (which is very, very nice) and now there a hundreds of device files in /dev, which doesn't look very udev-like... is that normal?
<theine> plus there is /.dev which i have never seen before...
<Zindar>  /.dev exists in warty as well
<Zindar> it's a old-kind-of-/dev
* LesleyB says hello and wonders what to do with a Grub Error 18
<theine> so what about all those device files?
<LesleyB> what device files? I think my partition's screwed up
* LesleyB wonders what to do about it
<Falstius> LesleyB: you should probably look up grub error 18
<LesleyB> I have Falstius
<Falstius> what is it?
<LesleyB> it's about a fscked up partition
<LesleyB> but
<LesleyB> I used the basic install of Unbunti
<LesleyB> one root partition and the swap
<LesleyB> or even Ubuntu
<k31th> im going to be installing in 32mins
<Falstius> what file-system?
<LesleyB> so is Error 18 symptomatic of anything other than a partition problem? and if so, why does a basic Ubuntu install die ?  FS is ext3
<Falstius> more likely it is your disk that is bad or problems with the controller
<LesleyB> ok
<Falstius> did you use the whole disk?
<LesleyB> yep
<LesleyB> it's been dead a little while and I have no data of any use on it
<LesleyB> it was running SuSE 8.2 and then debian ok
<Falstius> *shrug* possibly your hd has some bad sectors then.
<LesleyB> then I resurrected another box because the debian was a woody install and I couldn't raise a GUI on it
<k31th> oO why not
<LeeColleton> LesleyB: You should check in BIOS that the drive is set to use LBA (LargeBlockAdressing)
<LesleyB> ok LeeColleton
<LesleyB> I'll check that
<k31th> LesleyB why could you not booot x because it was woody ?
<LesleyB> no I could boot that ok
<LesleyB> just didn't have a GUI on it and I wanted one
<k31th> ok..
<Adrenal> what do you call it when a five year old codes a file manager?
<Adrenal> kde
<LesleyB> but there was a screw up sometime back with Debian and this was an old download of woody
<jdub> Adrenal: that's unnecessary here
<Adrenal> jdub: you know its true
<k31th> ubuntu uses gnome right ?
<Adrenal> by default
<k31th> kool
<Adrenal> it is, primarily, a gnome distro
<k31th> i havent used knome for ages
<k31th> fluxbox and kde
<Adrenal> knome?
* LesleyB goes to check her BIOS
<jdub> Adrenal: the last thing we are interested in here is kde/gnome flaming.
<rob__> hey anyone able to get mono installed on hoary?
<Falstius> xfce4 is tasty.
<rob__> I need to get it running so i can install beagel
<tritium> It seems evolution-exchange keeps getting worse
<jdub> rob__: yes, almost all of the beagle dependencies are installable from hoary
<rob__> I tried last night and there were some unfullfilable dependencies for mono
<rob__> I can try again today
<gusto> ./uptime
<rob__> There was another guy who had a simmiler problem on the wiki for beagle
<LesleyB> LeeColleton: LBA is on for that HDD
<Adrenal> jdub:understood
<Adrenal> damn, i miss them already
<Rotundo> hello
<Guardiann> hello
<k31th> hello
<LeeColleton> hello
<no0tic> when I close my lid and then reopen it, I find a blank screen with a blinking cursor (like a console without login) Alt+F7 is enough to return to graphics. Why this strange behaviour?
<LesleyB> what GRUB does Ubuntu use?
<Rotundo> I am having a problem with a new ubuntu install I was hoping someone may point me in the right direction, I am a long time debian user (still learning) and have never seen this.  When I umount eitehr of two vfat partitions on my machine the whole system locks up, leaving me no recourse but the reset switch
<LeeColleton> no0tic: Xwindows doesn't like to suspend on some laptops.  There's a hackish work around to automatically switch to a console when you suspend and switch back to the GUI when you resume.
<no0tic> LeeColleton: the laptop doesn't suspend
<tritium> Rotundo, that's a documented bug.
<Rotundo> well theres a reason one should actually research a bug prior to hoping in irc :)
<tritium> Rotundo, do you have nautilus open when it occurs?
<Rotundo> yes
<Rotundo> I think
<rob__> Is it fixed in hoary tritium, cause if it was he could try updating to fix it.....
<tritium> Rotundo, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5887
<Rotundo> it was just happening last night (first ubuntu install) and first thing this morning I thought I'd come here and ask about it
<tritium> rob__, I don't think so.  That bug says "Hoary will hang..."
<Rotundo> so I dont have the machine here to verify.
<MM2> is photoshop ported for macosX? when it will be ported to linux?
<tritium> rob__, actually, it says the status is resolved, so it might be fixed
<tritium> Rotundo, you're on Warty?
<Rotundo> well thats
<Rotundo> it happened with the warty install then I upgraded to hoary. (is that the right order or vice versa?)
<tritium> Rotundo, that order would make sense.  It looks like the bug is upstream.
<Rotundo> according to 5431 its an inotify issue, which would explain not seeing it in debian proper
<eyequeue> in xchat, what is "reset marker line"? ^M
<tritium> I'm looking at 5431 now too ;)
<rob__> my scaner on my Printer/Scanner/Copyer(etc.etc.)isnt working automagically on Xsane, should I report a bug to Ubuntu or search out the Xsane bugzilla? any other suggestions?
<eyequeue> MM2:  tried gimp yet?
<Rotundo> seems the other bug was resolved because it was deemed a dup of 5431
<tritium> Rotundo, right
<tritium> I hate mow my laptop charger overheats and shuts off if I try to both power my laptop and charge a battery at the same time.
<tritium> how, not mow :)
<rob__> should I just go to ubuntu bugzilla?
* LesleyB is happy : Grub Error 18 is being reported as a bug in Bugzilla :)) https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2284
<LesleyB> tiddly pip :)
<eyequeue> is there a bug search tool in ubuntu, like querybts in debian?
<jdub> eyequeue: bugzilla.ubuntu.com ...
<eyequeue> jdub:  nothing to automate the lookup?
<eyequeue> jdub:  simple to script, but i dind't want to reinvent the wheel
<tritium> something like apt-listbugs might be nice, as in the case of Monday's metacity bug
<tritium> which, btw, could probably be taken off the topic, I would think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:daniels] : Ubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ | Mailing lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ | Warty Guide: http://ubuntuguide.org | ATI vs nVidia flamewars are offtopic here.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<tritium> :)
<eyequeue> ask and ye shall observe-it-done :)
<tritium> thanks, daniels
<snowblink> you could always use FF quick search
<snowblink> set one up for bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Phineas> Any ops here? Christine__ is a spam bot
<tritium> snowblink, I'll check into it
<k31th> "could not retrieve xfsprogs. This may be due to a network problem or a bad CD"
<duzchip> How do i install rpm-packages under ubuntu?
<duzchip> I need to install my ati-drivers
<Falstius> duz, and don't you install the ones in ubuntu?
<duzchip> the ones in ubuntu?
<tritium> fglrx?
<tritium> duzchip, "apt-cache search fglrx"
<duzchip> does it work any good?
<duzchip> the driver i mean
<tritium> duzchip, dunno, I have nVidia
<duzchip> Oh oki
<duzchip> cause ATI is known to suck quite big under linux
<duzchip> I dont understand why they only have rpm-packages on their own site
<k31th> damn it
<k31th> I O errors
<tritium> probably because of the LSB
<duzchip> Do i just restart the x-server after installing the fglrx?
<Falstius> duzchip, it works I don't have any measure of how well.
<Falstius> you have to setup the X config file.
<Falstius> they include a tool to do it, but its kind of painful.
<Falstius> I just use the standard linux driver with my laptop (radeon m9000)
<wezzer> who the hell is this Christina___ ?
<rob__> I've been thinking about getting a dual screen videocard for my desktop.
<Phineas> spam bot
<wezzer> yea, I noticed
<nevyn> rob__: don't
<wezzer> could someone show way out to her?
<rob__> nevyn:whats your take on this?
<Falstius> rob__: I had one ... it was nice.  Gave me a warm goey feeling watching a movie on one screen while working on something on the other.
<nevyn> rob__: X performance on dualhead is kinda not good.
<rob__> Falstius: warm goey feeling? what movie were you watching?
<pybe> rob__: just pick up another cheap pci card and stick it in
<rob__> nevyn: I had heard from my friend that in general GNU/Linux support was better than windows's
<Falstius> its not what you watch but who you watch it with... after that though I can't stand working on a windows singlehead.  With multiple desktops linux is okay.
<pybe> rob__ : I had 1 agp and 2 pci cards with 3 screens at one point http://www.pybe.co.uk/files/temp-upload/my-office/my-office-1.jpg
<rob__> pybe: how well does that work, I have integrated soundcard on my motherbord and a soundcard I put in and only one works (the motherbord one) even thought the soundcard worked fine before I moved it to this PC on ubuntu
<wezzer> question: does that evolution'
<rob__> pybe: well that answers my question
<wezzer> s
<wezzer> spam filter work at all?
<pybe> rob__: im using 2 cards at the mo on ubuntu
<Falstius> rob__: and you modified the alsa config?
<rob__> Falstius:  no i dont know anything about that
<pybe> rob__: try to disable the ondoard on in the bios and see if ubuntu picks up the other
<pybe> rob__: is it in lspci?
<nevyn> rob__: better than windows.. doesn't mean good
<rob__> the driver is recognized I know that
<pybe> rob__: what for?
<pybe> rob__: do lspci | grep audio in a termina
<pybe> +l
<rob__> because the volume configuration (prefrences) menu shows 2 diffrent cards. just one of them doesnt work
<rob__> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<rob__> 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<rob__> The cirrus logic is the card that doesnt work.
<pybe> rob__: in vol prefs are the 2 choices oss and alsa?
<pybe> rob__: if so thats the 2 different sound systems not 2 differnt cards
<kasv> does the AMD64 ATi driver support 32-bit OpenGL apps?
<Falstius> probably there are two devs in /dev and the wrong one is being used.  check /dev/sound/
<rob__> I dont know.
<pybe> rob__: open the prefs and does it say at the end of the 2 choises OSS on one ans ALSA on the other
<rob__> I think i might be in the wrong preffs menu it has a tab for playback and capture
<rob__> oh wait there are 2 OSS devices and 2 Alsa Devices
<rob__> in the "change devices" menu
<pybe> rob__: ok they are both picked up and with the drivers
<t325> rob__ like pybe said before, disable the o/b card in the bios, in the worst case, if there is nothing about this in the bios, then find ur mb's manual, there is probably a jumper to remove.
<pybe> rob__: try setting them all to alsa and the same device, see which ones the cirrus
<rob__> how do I do these things?
<pybe> rob__: select them in the drop down
<k31th> oh i like this "new cool updated debian"
<nevyn> hrm I still can't find stratagus.
<geppel> My machine has two HD's (hda,hdb). I have WinXP installed on hda and I just installed Ubuntu on hdb and during the install when I was asked to install grub, instead of installing it on the MBR I choose /dev/hdb1 (my / parition (including /boot). I then booted off the Ubuntu livecd and did the following: dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=/boot.lnx bs=512 count=1 and copied the boot.lnx to my winxp parition and edit the boot.ini, thus creating a dual boot syst
<geppel> em using the ntldr. However when I try to boot into Ubuntu Linux I get the word GRUB on the screen and nothing else it just hangs. Whats wrong? (btw, I've been able to dual boot like this with Debian and Gentoo). Any help would be appreciated!
<Falstius> geppel: haven't done it for years so I can't answer, but why do you want to use ntldr instead of grub?
<rob__> pybe: i cant find the drop down menu is it because I am running hoary?
<geppel> Falstius: because whenever I do a service pack upgrade or other major windows update my grub boot loader is always overriden
<pybe> rob__: im on hoary
<rob__> so I just go to prefrences and pic the Alsa Cyrus card?
<Falstius> geppel: that is very strange ... sounds like the root sys is not configured properly in grub.
<pybe> rob__: easyest thing to try 1st is to reboot and enter your bios setup
<pybe> rob__: and look to see if you have an option to disable onboard sound
<rob__> ok thanks I'll try that.
<Phineas> Is there a way to mount my ntfs partition along with the other media and drives?
<pybe> Phineas: try apt-cache search ^ntfs and ^libntfs - i think they are the part that let you mount ntfs
<Phineas> Well I've got it mounted in /mnt, I wanted to know how I get it on the drives window and such
<pybe> Phineas: add it to fstab i think
<pybe> geppel: i have installed 2ksp4 xpsp1 xpsp2 on dual boot machines and its never over written grub for me....
<Phineas> pybe, yeah all I had to do was change the mount location from /mnt to /media, and add the req directories
<TongMaster> Anyone an op here?
<pybe> TongMaster: nope
<dud> i dont suppose anyone could help me get rar installed on an amd64?
<TongMaster> You may want to /whois Christina___ and ban it.
<dud> i got rar working on debian pure64 earlier, so it is possible...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*beautiful@85.97.107.*]  by daniels
* Christina___ was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<daniels> TongMaster: cheers mate
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<TongMaster> np's
<nevyn> what was that about?
<tigger|nl> spambot
<t325> dud maybe by installing with the source, if there is no x86-64 pkg
<TongMaster> nevyn, sexbot spam
<lupus_> can someone tell me how to reinstall dbus?
<nevyn> ah.
<lupus_> it's not removed but broken
<Orbo> hi, help?
<Orbo> alsa is picking up my onboard sound and not my audigy2
<pybe> Orbo: try to disable the onboard sound in the bios and see if it picks up the audigy
<dud> t325, i keep getting this "dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)"
<dud> seems that its not able to build for amd64
<Orbo> pybe, k
<t325> mmh.. and binary 32bits install?
<dud> segment faults
<lupus_> sorry can someone answer my question I just asked I went offline :(
<t325> You can always dl a general linux rar version, but you will have less system integration.. http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.4.1.tar.gz
<t325> lupus_ did you try uninstalling then reinstalling it?
<lupus_> if I uninstall it
<lupus_> all the dependencies
<lupus_> get uninstalled two
<jono> daniels, ping
<t325> ok.. try apt-get reconfigure or configure (I don't remember) dbus
<daniels> jono: whattup
<jono> daniels, do you know how the OQO is doing? has cjwatson mailed it onto you?
<daniels> jono: i'm not sure, sorry -- fairly sure it hasn't been sent my way yet.  you could always ask him :)
<jono> daniels, I mailed him and no response yet
<daniels> ah
<jono> daniels, he seems to have been away from IRC too - maybe he is sick or on holiday or something
<daniels> dunno, sorry
<jono> no probs
<king_arthur> hi everybody here
<EvolutionR> ! Could not look up internet address for. This will prevent Gnome from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts. Hi, I don't understand wat file do I need to add? Anyone?
<king_arthur> would like to set up a remote ftp connection to ubuntu, how can I do that?
<king_arthur> could anybody please advice?
<king_arthur> aslo ssh would be just fine
<king_arthur> *also
<EvolutionR> <EvolutionR> I
<EvolutionR> Is Gnome 2.8, Ubuntu 4.10
<Get> Hi! I've a labtec webcam old model, how to get it work in ubuntu?
<Schumiester> any South Africans in here i need to ask a question
<Schumiester> how long do ordered ubuntu cd's take to get to you
* mjr is preparing to start his linux workstation administration lectures tomorrow
<Schumiester> how long do ordered ubuntu cd's take to get to you
<k31th> why cant i access root ?
<mjr> *sigh*, writing this material is cumbersome
<t325> EvolutionR, when I start gnome2.6 in mdk without being connected to internet, I get the same msg so it's a gnome, not an ubuntu issue; but (for me) then Gnome works correctly so don't pay attention to the warning, if gnome loads, it's ok.
<k31th> im trying su from vconsole
<Schumiester> anyone please
<michal_> mine took a month to arrive
<pybe-lappy> k31th: use sudo command
<k31th> yeh just noticed that
<k31th> grr
<EvolutionR> t325: the problem is I can log into Gnome by pressing "Login Anyway", when I want to run program like root terminal, networking nothing seems to work!
<eyequeue> mjr: http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/index.html.gz might be of interest
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: my laptop works fine offline
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: whats the error?
<t325> k31th, If you really want root account enabled, sudo passwd root
<EvolutionR> t325: I've just installed the rp pppoe, after reboot the error message came out!
<snowblink> king_arthur: sudo apt-get ssh
<eyequeue> mjr:  it's not 2005 though, but it may be a starting point
<mjr> eyequeue, sure, might be a nice reference
<mjr> thanks
<eyequeue> mjr:  np
<king_arthur> snowblink: already done thanks 8)
<EvolutionR> pybe-lappy:  ! Could not look up internet address for. This will prevent Gnome from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts.
<t325> EvolutionR, and does your connection work with rpppoe?
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: thats a problem with your hostname
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: what do you have in /etc/hosts
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: do you have a 127.0.0.1 entry?
<EvolutionR> t325: I dont know because I've just freshly installed this ubuntu, trying to get connection tru rp pppoe, I just  tested the ./go-gui,after tat I closed and shut down the machine. I try to boot into gnome the message appear!
<spockster> need some help with ma111 usb wireless adapter anyone?
<EvolutionR> pybe-lappy: yes! I think so, I've look at it almost like that
<EvolutionR> pybe-lappy: wat's the solutions?
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: whats the 127 line
<Schumiester> how long do ubuntu cd's take to ship??
<dud> argh! i keep getting this "Cannot open display" message whenever i try to run something from terminal
<dud> its killing me heh
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: should be like: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <yourhostname>
<pybe-lappy> dud: are you as root?
<dud> root account is disabled
<EvolutionR> pybe-lappy: not I'm not root normal user...but I'm on dual boot now windows
<EvolutionR> have to reboot
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: k
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: make sure you have a line like I pasted
<EvolutionR> pybe-lappy: so the 127.0.0.1 where's it from? from which ip?
<EvolutionR> what the hostname where can I get this info?
<pybe-lappy> dud: yeah but you can enable it, thats the error i would expect if i su - then tried to run a gui app from terminal
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  cat /etc/hostname, also see the file /etc/hosts
<dud> yeah... the problem is that im not running as root heh
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: the hostname is what your machine is called 127.0.0.1 is a fake ip for local stuff
<selinium_> Hi all, I am a complete linux newbie. I am going to install linux on my home PC. Basically, Why should I use ubunto? :)
<dud> perhaps my user isnt in a group that it should be...
<dud> or something
<pybe-lappy> selinium_: cause its good, easy to use and great community support
<Schumiester> selinium it rocks
<EvolutionR> pybe-lappy: OKie!
<pybe-lappy> dud: what are you trying to run
<eyequeue> selinium_:  i don't know, but ubuntU, well, that's another story ;-)
<Falstius> selinium_: it doesn't have 5 million packages you don't need already installed.  And the interface is smooth.
<Schumiester> i need ubuntu cd's mine taking forever to ship
<dud> anything based on gtk... gmplayer, gxine, dvdrip, whatever ;/
<mindphasr> selinium_: Why do you want to use linux?
<Falstius> easy upgrades and friendly community.
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: dload the iso and burn it
<dud> hmm, $DISPLAY is empty... that cant be right?
<selinium_> I was wating for someone to point out my spelling mistake! :P
<eyequeue> selinium_:  you're welcome ;-)
<selinium_> I think thats enough praise for UBUNTU I will install. Cyu guys later! (Probably with lots of questions!)
<Schumiester> i oly have 56K connection duh!!
<pybe-lappy> dud: if you type 'echo $DISPLAY' there is nothing there?
<dud> nope, its empty...
<dud> im fairly adept in linux, i know how to print out a bash variable hehe
<dud> but yes, its empty
<bur[n] er> dud: export DISPLAY :0.0 ??
<dud> is it gdm that is screwing up?
<bur[n] er> u think setting a display variable alone will fix it?
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: where are you?
<Schumiester> in johannesburg south africa
<dud> seems to have done the job strangely enough....
<t325> Schumiester, isn't there an university or webcafe with fast internet access?
<Schumiester> no
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: what about http://www.raspberry.co.za/raspberry/OpenSourceCDs/
<aaki> hi everybody..could somebody help me with a problem with APM
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: ubuntu cds for R60
<aaki> on thinkpad R40
<tritium> does lirc work on 2.6 kernels yet?
<Schumiester> free shiping
<pybe-lappy> aaki: ill try
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: no but you can collect from parktown...
<aaki> i have APM working but it is giving a strange error of PCI: Address space collision on region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1f
<aaki> thanks pybe..
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: http://www.raspberry.co.za/raspberry/OpenSourceCDs/#shipping
<Schumiester> R60 bucks for cd's they get for nothing fuck them
<aaki> pybe: i have APM working but it is giving a strange error of PCI: Address space collision on region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1f
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> hi, What is the main command to start xwindows?
<pybe-lappy> aaki: it and irq conflict
<pybe-lappy> aaki: its an even
<pybe-lappy> aaki: do you use your parralell port?
<aaki> pybe: no not as such..but would disabling it be a good ida for this
<pybe-lappy> Schumiester: how many rand to sterling?
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> hi, What is the main command to start xwindows?
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> HELLO!
<pybe-lappy> aaki: it worked for me on my dell laptop
<aaki> pybe: means if i disable it ...will this problem go away
<aaki> pybe: thanks
<pybe-lappy> aaki: in the bios
<pybe-lappy> akwjlhrfiouwerh: startx
<aaki> pybe: will try and let you know..thanks again
<pybe-lappy> aaki: k
<tritium> akwjlhrfiouwerh, default ubuntu installations start X at boot
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> thanks but I have already tried
<pybe-lappy> akwjlhrfiouwerh: installed x?
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> I was in one stage of installation, when it rebooted and started downloading
<pybe-lappy> akwjlhrfiouwerh: sounds like its not installed
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> I Cntrl alt del it, and when it rebooted
<Schumiester> these guys charge 50% more than tangent solution 0860 11 linux
<tritium> why did you Ctrl-Alt-Del?
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> there was a menu
<pybe-lappy> akwjlhrfiouwerh: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<eruin> do the radeon drivers have support for 9550 ?
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> the downloading took too much. Before downloading it asked if I wanted to keep up to date, but didnt understand it would start downloading immidiatelly
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> its installing from the cd
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> thank you
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> I ll tell you when it's over. But does this mean that the installation is corrupted?
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> no, it started downloading again...
<pybe-lappy> akwjlhrfiouwerh: dont thinkso sounds like you stoped it before it had finished
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> maybe I will format and reinst
<pybe-lappy> akwjlhrfiouwerh: you should really update after install anyway to get all the bug/security fixes
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> but it's in the vmware, I am installing to find which is the best linux distribution for me, and after deciding I will set it to my physical computer
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> I am between SUSE and Ubuntu. Haven't tried any of them yet
<dud> hows hoary today btw?
<dud> is it broken?
<mjr> eruin, the free radeon drivers don't, as ati doesn't provide specs; the proprietary ATI drivers for x86/amd64 do. (Hm, did they publish amd64 yet?)
<dud> wondering if i should dare to upgrade apt-get
<akwjlhrfiouwerh> anyway thank you, have a nice day
<eruin> mjr: thanks ;) - dud: do it! doesn't feel broken here.
<dud> every upgrade is like playing russian roulette
<dud> with 5/6 chambers full
<tritium> dud, no, it's nowhere near that bad
<dud> so far, its been like that for me...
<EvolutionR> Even worst I've mess up the line 127.0.0......ubuntu by removing it at /etc/hosts I can't do anything I tried to fail safe gnome / terminal can't let me do root? anyknow how?
<EvolutionR> I duno which is the culprit here...whether Gnome 2.8 or the Ubuntu 4.10 "!Could not look up internet address for. This will prevent Gnome from operating correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts. ????
<tritium> EvolutionR, what does your /etc/hosts first line say?
<dud> just do: echo "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost" > /etc/hosts
<EvolutionR> at first is the 127.0.01 something like that? then the # The following line are desirable for Ipv6 capable hosts ....etc
<EvolutionR> dud: without root?
<tritium> EvolutionR, use sudo
<EvolutionR> the gnome cant do anything is useless
<dud> prefferably as root
<siretart> EvolutionR: try sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<snowblink> EvolutionR: what are you doing when you get this error?
<EvolutionR> siretart: log in as wat session? desktop first / Failsafe Terminal?
<EvolutionR> snowblink: I was doing the installing of rp pppoe
<siretart> didnt read your x isn't working
<snowblink> EvolutionR: what happens if you dig www.google.com?
<EvolutionR> ./configure make makeinstall then run ./go-gui after seeing the Gui then I close it then shutdown the computer. After a while when I boot the linux box, I was shocked that the error came out when I log on as normal user.
<parazoid> I can?t play midi-files
<Sav> i cant use the char > how can i fix that ?
<dud> try setting keyboard layout pc105 Sav
<dud> erm, keyboard variant even
<EvolutionR> do I need to reinstall? wat a buggy thing...I wish ubuntu as stable as others
<EvolutionR> :/
<dud> dont blame ubuntu heh...
<EvolutionR> probably HedgeHog better
<snowblink> EvolutionR: you're using ppoe to connect to your DSL modem?
<EvolutionR> snowblink : that's it
<snowblink> EvolutionR: so you're not connected yet?
<EvolutionR> I dint connect it. I close the pppoe Gui. then I shutdown the computer. After tat i reboot the linux box then it show the error
<EvolutionR> yes not connected
<snowblink> EvolutionR: probably why you're getting the error then
<snowblink> EvolutionR: If you're not connected, whatever needs to do lookups, has no DNS servers to run against
<EvolutionR> the problem is how to add back the line, they wont let me....
<Falstius> snowblink: gnome requires a valid IP address for hostname
<Sav> dud, <>| =)
<Sav> dud, thnx
<snowblink> Falstius: ah. Okay. New to GNOME...
<EvolutionR> Falstius: that's why I think is the hostname is the culprit
<dud> Sav, :)
<EvolutionR> need to solve it
<dud> brb, reboot
<snowblink> EvolutionR: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<EvolutionR> wait
<snowblink> EvolutionR: also check your nsswitch.conf
<Falstius> EvolutionR: you need to add your hostname to /etc/hosts as an alias to localhost.
<dud> if /etc/hosts sets localhost correctly, and localhost is set as the hostname
<EvolutionR> I din't put anything to it I only enable it DHCP the rest dint do anything
<dud> then you shouldnt have to connect to any dns servers
<Falstius> dud: but localhost insn't the hostname.
<dud>  /etc/hosts is the *static* lookup table
<snowblink> EvolutionR: type hostname
<EvolutionR> I remember the last time after the problem shows up is 127.0.0.localhost....ubuntu
<dud> anyway, reboot brb
<EvolutionR> snowblink: sorry I'm not at the linux box....Im using windows
<snowblink> EvolutionR: on the linux box in a terminal, type hostname and see the return
<EvolutionR> okie then I need to reboot
<EvolutionR> wait for my news dude
<Falstius> EvolutionR: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal
<Falstius> once you reboot.
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> thanks guys
<Falstius> and alt-f7 will take you back to the gui.
<pybe-lappy> Falstius: isnt that error because the hostname isnt on the 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/hosts
<Falstius> pybe-lappy: yes ...
<pybe-lappy> Falstius: I told him to add that about an hour ago
<Falstius> pybe-lappy: probably forgot.  or typed it wrong.
<pybe-lappy> heh
<Falstius> *shrug* he's definitely new.
<iapx> hi all, does anybody know where does network-admin save its profiles
* Falstius is off to see the wizard.
<iapx> I also tried to strace it with no avail, it seems to write profles in /dev/ptmx
<iapx> in hoary
<tom_> Can any Emacs experts help me out, i have 2 problems. 1) in c++ mode, tab doesnt insert a tab, it just screws up my indenting (there is also no auto indenting) and 2) can i make the colours for the editor white on black?
<Falstius> save profiles
<Falstius> find /etc -mmin -1
<Falstius> thats for lapx ... silly way to do it.
<iapx> yea!
<fc_> Hi, I installed php with apt-get install php4
<fc_> but where is it installed?
<fc_> i cant find it
<pybe-lappy> fc_: dpkg -L php4
<NanoTek> KiKoo !!
<iapx> FOUND
<iapx> thanks faltstius!
<fc_> pybe-lappy, /usr/bin is in the list
<fc_> but it isnt there
<fc_> bash: /usr/bin/php4: No such file or directory
<fc_> bash: /usr/bin/php: No such file or directory
<bretzel> Hi there :-)
<BockBilbo> wowww
<BockBilbo> its snowing here!
<dud> yey, got nvidia drivers working under xorg
<pybe-lappy> fc_: try 'which php'
<iapx> nye
<iapx> nye
<iapx> bye
<iapx> and thanks
<jazzka> why is gnome in Ubuntu so ugly by default?
<fc_> pybe-lappy, that doesnt do anything
<fc_> root@fc:/usr/bin # which php
<fc_> root@fc:/usr/bin #
<EvolutionR> Hi!!!!!!!!
<snowblink> EvolutionR: any luck?
<eyequeue> jazzka:  ugly is opinion, and of course, you're entitled to yours
<bretzel> I am sure someone here knows how to install and enable icons themes manually - I need to do it because this gnome installation is crappy about themes management ( GUI tools )
<EvolutionR> snowblink what's the command is it hosts in terminal?
<snowblink> EvolutionR: hostname
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: download the theme and click install in the themes gui browse to the archive and click ok
<jazzka> eyequeue, well it has sad colors ;)
<diesel> How do I hold multiple packages?  I don't want to type echo <package1> hold | dpkg --set-selections, echo <package2> hold | dpkg --set-selections for each package I want held.
<eyequeue> jazzka:  the chocolate brown?
<EvolutionR> snowblink: $ sudo hostname
<EvolutionR> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<bretzel> pybe0lappy: Tha 's the crappy part of gnome for bad wrapped icons themes: It does not install at all! that is why I ask for manual installation!
<jazzka> eyequeue, yes
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  cat /etc/hostname
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: /etc/hostname
<EvolutionR> You have new mail in /var/mail/user1
<eyequeue> jazzka:  i think that was a ubuntu decision, consistency with some of their other stuff
<snowblink> EvolutionR: sounds like you don't have a hostname set
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  ls -l /etc/hostname
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: no idea then, try getting the theme from art.gnome.org they always work for me
<EvolutionR> To: root@localhost.localdomain
<EvolutionR> From: user1@localhost.localdomain
<EvolutionR> Subject: *** SECURITY information for  ***
<EvolutionR> Message-Id: <20050126163704.928FD8F71F@localhost.localdomain>
<EvolutionR> Date: Thu, 27 Jan 2005 00:37:04 +0800 (MYT)
<EvolutionR>  : Jan 27 00:37:04 : user1 : unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<EvolutionR> okie!
<mpk> does anyone know if there any news ticker programs available for Gnome?
<EvolutionR> ls -l /etc/hostname
<EvolutionR> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root            1 2005-01-26 20:00 /etc/hostname
<djtansey> I'm sure this has been asked 100 times already, but is there a way to make evolution work again? mine won't even start. (i am assuming it is a dist-upgrade thing in hoary, since i haven't changed any other settings)
<cutterjohn> mpk: several, but I dont know their names offhand
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  if it is empty, then run 'sudo hostname some-short-word-you-want-to-name-your-box-here'
<EvolutionR> eyequeue: can u give me an example, I am newbie about that
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  'sudo hostname mybox' for example
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: whats in /etc/hosts
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: hehehe :-) thanks for that hint - I will go to the arts.gnome  site and figure out ( if still not working ) why my gnome installation  is that a mess -- I have other scrap to deal with - such DVD/CD write in ctx menu etc ....
<EvolutionR> okie
<cutterjohn> mpk: if you use synaptic, do a find on news over name & description, or a find on ticker over name & description
<EvolutionR> sudo hostname mybox
<EvolutionR> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  then you will want to add " mybox" to the line that says "127.0.0.1 localhost" in /etc/hosts
<EvolutionR> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<EvolutionR> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<EvolutionR> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<EvolutionR> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<EvolutionR> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<EvolutionR> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<EvolutionR> only this after I remove the 127.0.0. ...
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: why remove it
<djtansey> is no one else having evolution problems today?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  um ..... *NEVER* remove the 127.0.0.1 line
<EvolutionR> sorry I mistake
<EvolutionR> but
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  i think we ust discovered the problem :)
<EvolutionR> the problem happen b4 I remove it
<EvolutionR> !
<EvolutionR> the problem happen b4 I remove it
<diesel> How do I hold multiple packages?  I don't want to type echo <package1> hold | dpkg --set-selections for each package I want held.
<EvolutionR> I tot that was the problem
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  a problem existed, but this is a newer bigger one i think
<EvolutionR> yeah
<EvolutionR> okie I add that line
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  okay, i'll dictate a line for you to add to /etc/hosts, can you do that?
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> go on
<EvolutionR> I try
<pybe-lappy> 15:30 < pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: should be like: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <yourhostname>
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost mybox
<pybe-lappy> dejavu
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  change "mybox" to whatever word you like of course
<pybe-lappy> EvolutionR: i told you that over an hour ago
<EvolutionR> okie thanks buddy
<EvolutionR> I add the line to /etc/hosts
<EvolutionR> sorry If I miss something u guys said
<EvolutionR> done
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  'sudo hostname mybox' <-- should work now
<EvolutionR> should I restart the linux?
<EvolutionR> okie let me try
<EvolutionR> wait
<EvolutionR> sudo hostname mybox
<EvolutionR> You have new mail in /var/mail/user1
<EvolutionR>   :/
<EvolutionR> still cannot
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  'sudo hostname mybox' <-- does not return a response if it worked ... now, try 'ls -l /etc/hostname'
<EvolutionR> okie
<EvolutionR> ls -l /etc/hostname
<EvolutionR> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root            1 2005-01-26 20:00 /etc/hostname
<EvolutionR> any thing?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  is the name you gave it only one letter long?
<EvolutionR> wat u mean 1 letter long?
<EvolutionR> I put mybox
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  'sudo hostname mybox' <-- mybox is 5 letters long
<EvolutionR> I put mybox as stated just now
<EvolutionR> I copy and paste
<eyequeue> EvolutionR: okay
<EvolutionR> so what's next?
<han`> ubuntu + dell inspiron 1150 laptop works great! nice =)
<froust> What was that command that checks for/removes dangling symlinks?
<eyequeue> EvolutionR:  I'm not sure if you still have errors, do you?
<EvolutionR> wait
<EvolutionR> I try
<EvolutionR> reboot the linux
<EvolutionR> bye
<Joe2> Hiya people, I added a fat32 partition to fstab (obviously I sudo'd to create the directory to mount to) but I need to be able to access the partition via something like konquerer
<Joe2> Hiya people, I added a fat32 partition to fstab (obviously I sudo'd to create the directory to mount to) but I need to be able to access the partition via something like konquerer
<Joe2> but
<Joe2> I get access denied
<Joe2> and I tried chmod'ing by using sudo
<snowblink> Joe2: check your umask
<Joe2> 0222
<Joe2> er
<Joe2> 0022 even
<snowblink> try 000
<Joe2> howd ya do that :P?
<froust> Joe2: umask 0000
<alexrait>  hello, I am trying to add a new account to evolution, but it won't allow me to click on the "forward" button in the wizard..
<snowblink> Joe2: edit your fstab
<awstott> wow this is a big channel
<thenuke> awstott: yup :) ubuntu is popular distro
<Joe2> /dev/hdb3       /mnt/windows10   vfat    defaults        0       0 <--- Thats what I got
<han`> alexrait, on the first page?
<alexrait> yes
<Joe2> Ubuntu is one kisk ass distro :D
<Peter> is Ubuntu easy to dual boot w/ windows?
<snowblink> Joe2: instead of defaults
<froust> Peter: I found it really easy.
<snowblink> Joe2: put umask=000
<thenuke> Peter: yes it is
<Peter> whats the Ubuntu installer like?
<Joe2> 000 or 0000
<Peter> CLI?
<froust> easy.
<thenuke> Peter: Ubuntu will automagically detect windows and any other operating systems and then willingly dualboot them
<snowblink> Joe2: either should work
<alexrait> han`, In "Evulution Settings" I click on Add, it shows a welcome message, then on the second page I can't move forward..
<awstott> anyone compile an eggdrop on ubuntu? I had a problem with tcl.... I couldn't get it to work... even with tcl8.3
<froust> mine didn't detect windows
<Peter> hmm
<thenuke> Peter: what is CLI?
<Peter> command line interface, no?
<eyequeue> Command Line Interface, meaning no pretty pictures
<Peter> yeah
<dud> argh, mplayer just out right refuses to give me any video output
<Joe2> right, brb gonna reboot and hopefully it'll work :D
<Peter> what about 64bit radeon drivers?
<snowblink> Joe2: hang on
<snowblink> Joe2: you can remount
<eyequeue> you type your inputs, rather than "point and drool"
<alexrait> I have already one account...and I just want to add another one..
<Joe2> will if I try umount to get it off then it just says /dev/hdb3 is busy
<dud> "cannot grab port X"
<dud> X is usually 145-147
<han`> alexrait, you need to fill out more information then
<eyequeue> alexrait:  sudo adduser otherusernamehere
<snowblink> Joe2: fair enough
<Joe2> joe@xhome:/mnt $ sudo umount windows10
<Joe2> umount: /mnt/windows10: device is busy
<Joe2> umount: /mnt/windows10: device is busy
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: No luck, The icon theme files are actually uncompressed into my home's .themes dir, but nothing else is done... and all the stuff I install through the GUI are in the .themes dir and no hints about what is what...
<eyequeue> alexrait:  oops, evolution, didn't see that at first, ignore that
<alexrait> han`, what information? I filled all the fields.. even the optional
<Peter> how is NTFS support?
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: click on custom and pick them then save it
<han`> alexrait, is the forward tab greyed out?
<alexrait> it's still grey..
<han`> alexrait, did you put in a proper email address?
<alexrait> yes..
<han`> do you already have an account in there?
<alexrait> yes..
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: also try sudo apt-get install gkt-engine* gnome-themes-extras
<bretzel> pybe_lappy: custom ?? where you have it ??
<alexrait> I have evolution 2.1.4 if it helps..
<han`> is that a stable version? i have 2.0.x
<Joe2> Yay it worked :D - thanks peeps
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: desktop | prefs | themes | theme details - then choose your controls, window boarders, icons then click close then save
<alexrait> han`, my sources are from hoary..
<vpalle> i cant get evolution to read usenet news.. pan is working just fine.. any known problems?
<alexrait> I guess I should just fill a bug report
<han`> 2.0.3 is the latest stable release
<han`> 2.1.3 is the latest unstable release, i would say use a stable release
<han`> or else go to an evolution support channel/forum
<alexrait> do they have one?
<han`> #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: ok the details: I have downloaded Tuxntush icon set from art.gnome.org, I want to install it : prefs:themes|theme details|icons| install new theme| choosen the icons archive - doesn't appears in the list ... that is what I am dying to resolve!
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: no idea im afraid, i will have a go
<snowblink> bretzel: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#4
<bretzel> I don't intend to annoy you dude with that anyway - thanks for your time pybe-lappy :-)
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: np
<bretzel> snowblink: Thanks :-) reading it now, I will see if i am wrong or if this is my gnome installation messed!
<bretzel> (hum- sorry for those understanding french bad words - expecially from quebec ) Maudit criss!
<Po0ky> does anyone know how to make your own gfxmenu in grub?
<Po0ky> for grub
<Po0ky> :)
<bretzel> snowblink: working :-) -- The worse is that I was about to try moving the folder into the .icons dir ...
<snowblink> bretzel: good stuff
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: there is a bug =)
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: mv ~/.themes/TuxnTosh ~/.icons
<pybe-lappy> bretzel: apparently the install button installs it wrong =)
<bretzel> pybe-lappy: yes this is what I've done :-) -- sorry for the late repond - I was AFK
<stacey> I need some help w/ rsync, anybody know about that?
<pybe-lappy> stacey: used it a bit before
<stacey> specifically how to make a rsync.conf or rsyncd.conf
<stacey> I get: rsync: failed to connect to mombassa: Connection refused
<stacey> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(93)
<stacey> mombassa is my own machine
<stacey> the man page talks about rsyncd.conf, I
<pybe-lappy> stacey: whats the command line your using?
<stacey> 've made both at this point
<stacey> rsync mombassa: or rsync mombassa::
<stacey> trying to get a list of modules
<pybe-lappy> what are you trying to achive? sync a location between to machines?
<stacey> just trying to test rsync at this point by getting a list of available modules
<bretzel> ok ciao all thanks again :-)
<stacey> actually, I get 2 different errors, "rsync mombassa:" gives- stacey@mombassa:~ $ rsync mombassa:
<stacey> ssh: connect to host mombassa port 22: Connection refused
<stacey> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes read so far)
<stacey> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(343)
<stacey> "rsync mombassa::" gives- stacey@mombassa:~ $ rsync mombassa::
<stacey> rsync: failed to connect to mombassa: Connection refused
<stacey> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(93)
<pybe-lappy> dont know about modules i just usually:  rsync -azv -e ssh --progress --stats /source/path/ targetip:/target/path
<pybe-lappy> does mombassa have 22 open?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<stacey> pybe-lappy: how would I tell if 22 is open? /etc/services doesn't have 22 commented out
<pybe-lappy> stacey: can you telnet to it maybe
<stacey> telnet? it's an ssh port. but no, I can't ssh to it either, hmmm...
<awstott> port scan it with nmap?
<pybe-lappy> you can connect to any open port with telnet
<pybe-lappy> telnet 192.168.100.252 22
<pybe-lappy> Trying 192.168.100.252...
<pybe-lappy> Connected to 192.168.100.252.
<pybe-lappy> Escape character is '^] '.
<pybe-lappy> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.9p1 Debian-1ubuntu1
* regeya grumbles
<will> my whole sound system is playing at 2x speed after running cedega and then stoping/re.starting GDM
<will> anyone any ideas?
<BockBilbo> hello again
<pybe-lappy> stacey: does it have a firewall?
<stacey> pybe-lappy: no, I can't telnet to it either. I guess that's the real problem
<pybe-lappy> stacey: looks like it
<stacey> how do I fix it?
<pybe-lappy> stacey: whats the dist?
<stacey> check /etc/services
<awstott> is it on?
<stacey> Warty
<pybe-lappy> stacey: installed ssh?
<awstott> you want ot turn off ssh or turn it on?
<stiggy> hi guys
<stacey> I can ssh out, I guess I need an ssh-server?
<pybe-lappy> stacey: here you go http://ubuntuguide.org/#installssh
<stacey> thx
<pybe-lappy> np
<lupus_> how can I get an account for rosetta?
<lupus_> nm
<pybe-lappy> lupus_: whats rosetta
<lupus_> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta
<LaurenceRowe> which package does /usr/bin/pdb (python debugger) live in?
<Po0ky> does ubuntu uses a patched version of grub?
<HappyFool> LaurenceRowe: there's a pydb package
<Gwildor> hello :)
<HappyFool> a few months back i tried to get that (i think?) working with ddd without success. that was on fedora, though
<Gwildor> i need some help zipping a dir
<Gwildor> i tried gzip <dirname>, but it yelled at me
<LaurenceRowe> hmm but emacs wants standard pdb. The debian python packages have it
<HappyFool> try 'tar czf foo.tar.gz foo/'
<Gwildor> HappyFool: can a tar.gz be "unTarred" in M$?
<LaurenceRowe> Gwildor: winzip does tgz. otherwise install zip
<HappyFool> LaurenceRowe: pdb is a standard python package. /usr/lib/python2.3/pdb.py ?
<erik> hey, I at some point typed in the actual DPI of my monitor into some config dialog.  I forget where.  Now my fonts are real big and I want to lie and say "100dpi".  Anyone know where this would go?
<LaurenceRowe> HappyFool: yes, but debian python packages also have a /usr/bin/pdb wrapper so from emacs youcan M-x pdb
<tungsten> trying to load mysql-server
<tungsten> error depend libdbi-perl not installable?
<HappyFool> LaurenceRowe: hrm. when M-x pdb asks "how to execute", try /usr/lib/python2.3/pdb.py <python-file>
<HappyFool> LaurenceRowe: i guess you could just make a symbolic link from /usr/bin/pdb or $HOME/bin/pdb to the python file
<HappyFool> or figure out which emacs variable to set
<BockBilbo> is there any good gnome app in the ubuntu repositories to decrypt .pgp files???
<erGoline> hi! any guru of X configuration (sis630/730 + LCD panel) here?
<Gwildor> HappyFool: thnx alot, 'tar czf foo.tar.gz foo/' worked great
<kagou> hi
<tungsten> error depend libdbi-perl not installable?
<lonewolff> hi there i wonder if anyone can help, i just installed ubuntu all went well but not the gui wont start
<kagou> where can i found old version of a package ?
<tungsten> I have around 8 sources in synaptic
<lonewolff> after the test part of the startup my screen goes blank
<tungsten> the package is in ftp.ale.org/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/ - 3k
<tungsten> how do I add this to synaptic?
<stiggy> he everyone.... can i ask a n00b question? lol
<kagou> stiggy, go !
<stiggy> what should i treat as my "program files" directory in linux?
<stiggy> i'm just installing newest firefox
<tungsten> never mind interestingly a reload in synaptic picked it up
<zenrox> /usr/local/ /usr /opt
<tungsten> it's interesting because I did a reload of synaptic around two weeks ago
<bretzel> Hi again !!
<stiggy> zenrox: was that to me?
<zenrox> yes
<stiggy> thanks
<zenrox> any one of thoes
<bretzel> I want everybody laugh at me please!!!!!! - here why:
<zenrox> pref /usr/local cause it wont casue as many conficts
<ssam> ergoline hello
<erGoline> hi ssam :) I try every day the same question ;)
<ssam> yes i have
<ssam> shall i email it?
<bretzel> Yesterday I was complining about nautilus inability to provide ctx menu for burning ISO images files ...
<Chang> Is there a tracker up for Array-3?
<tungsten> this is nice ubuntu using perl 5.8
<stiggy> it says "Can't make destination diretory" - how do i run the graphical firefox install as root?
<k31th> does this distro support rpm's at all ?
<k31th> only i cant get cinerella to compile
<bretzel> The ISO filename was all uppercase thus.ISO - but I've just tried with the ext. iso as lowercase in the filename -- and duh! it works!
<Bigglez> Anyone know what Totem can do? It don't seem to play d*ck out of the box...
<erGoline> ssam, are you talking to me? Do you get the xf86config?
<bretzel> Bigglez: pluggins; libs etc ... In previous ubuntu installation I can't remeber what I have installed - but it played almost ALL video stuff: wvm, divs; mpeg etc .... But right now I can't redo it :-(
<ssam> ergoline /msg me you email and i'll send you the x config
<bretzel> divx I mean
<Bigglez> bretzel - do you mean I must 'upgrade' it first? I'm asking what it does direct from the cd - 1st run.
<erGoline> ssam, thanks! you're great!
<HappyFool> Bigglez: have you looked at ubuntuguide.org ? there's a section on codecs / dvd playback / etc
<bretzel> Bigglez: bah, you may upgrade, but what I know is that we need the pluggins;codecs for it to be able to play the corresponding video-codec files
<Bigglez> I get all that (and I am upgrading), but I just wonder about the app's use in the first place. No biggie!
<bretzel> BTW: even if libdvdcss2 is installed, I can;t play DVD films - I was able to do it in my previous installation of Ubuntu - I don;t know what I am missing this time
<Bigglez> I am going to try for Mplayer - that always worked for me under Fedora
<HappyFool> Bigglez: patent, trade secret and other intellectual property issues
<bretzel> Happyfool: Ah! thanks for your link, I go to that site now :-)
<snowblink> hi, can anyoen recommend some good podcasting s/w (to get rather than record)?
<Bigglez> HappyFool - yeah, sure, but why include a media-player if it can;t play any media?
<stiggy> is firefox 0.9.3 the latest one on this distro? my synptic seems to think it is
<ssam> stiggy yes
<HappyFool> Bigglez: well, the audio players can play "free" formats. not sure about the video players. it's a good question though ;)
<Bigglez> Stiggy - go Help->About in FF and check
<ssam> stiggy if you want 1.0 its in backports
<froust> stiggy: in warty, yes.. in hoary, no
<Bigglez> Must say, am new to Debain/Ubu and so far I am waaaay impressed. I even like Gnome. Who woulda thunk?
<HappyFool> well, the greatest thing imo is apt
<HappyFool> yum is not quite as good ;)
<erik> does anyone know how to set the DPI of my display?
<erik> my fonts are all way too big
<ssam> erik, cant you set smaller fonts
<gusto> anyone had any problems using oidentd. I only get ERROR : NO USER ?
<stiggy> oh, ao i am up-to-date then, lol.... that saves me a job
<mojo__> well, take the physical size and divide by the resolution.  Your dpi will probably be different in each direction (horiz/vert), where print output is usually 1:1
<HappyFool> erik: how about this: Computer-Desktop Preferences->Font, then choose "Details"
<erik> ssam: not using GNOME though
<HappyFool> I see a little "DPI" setting there
<bretzel> stiggy: About firefox: I can't tell you exactly which source but I did an upgrade through  synaptic and got Firefox 1.0 :-)
<erik> what if I'm gnome-less?
<Bigglez> erik - what are you using then
<erik> uh
<erik> programs talking to an X server? it's irrelevant really
<Bigglez> If not gnome?
<Bigglez> oookay
<erik> fvwm
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Are the entries to the Web site redesign context posted anywhere online?
<Po0ky> Where does ubuntu load his default user configuration from? or is it all hard coded into the mainmod
<gusto> so anyone using oidentd here and would help me out a bit?
<cg0def> I have world added to my pkg db and still the only versions of most packages that I see I pretty outdated
<cg0def> how can I fix that
<erik> Po0ky: probably /etc/skel
<erik> hm, that's just bash stuff
<erik> it must be hard coded into gnome
<Po0ky> crp ;)
<entius> hi
<entius> hi, i am having troubles when compiling modperl2 after having compiled apache2 rightly.
<entius> The message error is: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<entius> Google search says that or:
<entius> "What it is saying is that it cannot find Perl on your system.  Make sure Perl is installed and that ld ( the linker ) can find it."
<entius> (Perl is installed, so i don't understand) or:
<entius> "apt-get install libperl5.6 libperl-dev"
<entius> I've tried to install both libperl5.6 or libperl-dev, but i haven't found them in repositories.
<entius> What can i do?
<Osis> anyone know how to install NdisLoader or DriverLoader onto ubuntu?
<Po0ky> k, and what about grub :) how do you create a grub/messages file
<eyequeue> entius:  libperl5.8 ?  you have old google info
<ficusplanet> Osis, ndiswrapper is already in the kernel.  Just search for it on the wiki.
<Osis> i need one of them to get my Wireless cardbus driver for my laptop
<Osis> oh i see
<entius> probably, have i to install libperl-dev?
<entius> i will try ...
<Osis> i can't seem to find ndisloader
<Osis> :(
<Osis> i'm a linux nub sry
<HappyFool> erik: have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' ?
<stiggy> does anyone know how to fix this?
<stiggy> Errors were encountered while processing: locales, lsb, ubuntu-desktop
<entius> it seems to work, this chat is amazing, just hours and hours and just 15 seconds after having entered i've solve my problem!
<HappyFool> erik: that's a bit of a guess, though
<stiggy> i'm getting it when runnin anything in synaptic
<TTilus> stiggy: are those packages marked "broken"?
<MeMa|Sorcerer> hallo
<stiggy> i don't think so.. i'm following the "unofficial ubuntu guide" and using apt-get
<TTilus> stiggy: have you ckecked?
<Osis> can someone tell me how to use and/or find ndisloader
<HappyFool> if you're using apt-get, close synaptic.
<tritium> stiggy, in a terminal, "dpkg --configure --pending", and then "apt-get -f install"
<snowblink> Osis: apt-cache search ndis
<Osis> rgr
<Osis> it only finds the source that i installed
<Osis> and the version driverloader i tried to install
<sprwal> hi all, I just upgraded to hoary but no sound from totem...
<Gusto_> no one uses oidentd?
<snowblink> Osis: ndiswrapper-utils
<njan> sprwal, does sound work with anything else?
<sprwal> the rest of the sistem is playing well
<sprwal> yea
<stiggy> tritium: i get the same error when running that 1st command u gave me
<sprwal> njan, the system sounds are ok.
<njan> sprwal, killall esd, close and reopen totem, and see if that makes a difference
<sprwal> let'sse
<Osis> k
<njan> sprwal, it's probably because gnome 2.9 with hoary runs the enlightenment sound daemon by default and afaik totem won't output to esd. It'll be trying alsa, and since alsa is locked (by esd), it doesn't give you sound
<njan> sprwal, if you start it (or xmms, if you have xmms set to alsa output) from a terminal you'll see all of the alsa breakage messages.
<sprwal> xmms seems broken to me
<sprwal> a library problem I guess
<Osis> wut do i do in the utils foldeR?
<sprwal> njan, yea it's working now
<njan> sprwal, esd is your problem
<sprwal> it's the esd stuff
<njan> sprwal, you can either configure xmms to output via esd (in preferences) or tell gnome not to start esd
<sprwal> mh so I got to make totem work with esd, or yea that
<njan> the one disadvantage of removing esd is that you only have one sound source at a time.
<njan> yeah.
<sprwal> mh nono
<sprwal> better work with esd
<njan> THere's an option in gnome's sounds configuration screen for 'sound daemon' - I can't remember the exact wording of it.
<sprwal> anyhow, hoary it's impressive
<Aurel_> is unrar working for you ?
<TTilus> stiggy: can you start synapti?  is it workin?
<sprwal> I would just like to say THanks to the laptop team
<njan> sprwal, :).. I like it. Glad your sound now works ;)
<sprwal> I can suspend now, on a toshiba m30-103
* njan disappears home
<TTilus> stiggy: if it is, search those packages that gave errors and check their state
<stiggy> ttilus: it starts fine but comes up with errors after downloading and trying to install
<sprwal> the worst laptop on the earth on this
<sprwal> so
<TTilus> stiggy: what are you trying to download and install?
<TTilus> stiggy: those packages u get complaints about or something else?
<johanh> hey, anyone know how to install mono on an ibook (hoary)?
<stiggy> ttilis: i get those errors when trying to install anything
<TTilus> stiggy: so you get synaptic up and running, search for locales and check state of that package
<tritium> stiggy, did you use sudo to run those commands I gave you?
<hawk16> hey, what is the exact command to adjust the screen resolution manually?
<LinuxJones> hawk16, you will need to edit a file then re-start the xserver
<hawk16> ok
<hawk16> what is the command to edit the file
<LinuxJones> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<LinuxJones> hawk16, add your user's password when prompted
<lonewolff> hi there, should ubuntu be able to work on with a pci graphics card?
<zAo^> yes lonewolff
<lonewolff> because when i use one i only get the test part of the boot sequence but it doesent work in gdm but when i use onboard graphics it work fine
<lonewolff> s/test/text
<tritium> hawk16, did you try the "Screen Resolution" capplet?
<lonewolff> other linux distro's have had no problems with the cards, so i know they work
<LinuxJones> tritium, I dfon't know anybody who that has worked for :D
<tritium> works for me
<tritium> LinuxJones, now you do ;)
<LinuxJones> tritium, thanks :)
<tritium> :)
<klaym> I lost my gnome panels after I had upgraded to Hoary, and I've tried almost everything: apt-get install -f upgrade, dist-upgrade, I've reinstalled gnome-panel and evolution
<klaym> anything to do?
<defile> klaym, probably something in your .gconf or .gnome* files it doesn't like
<LinuxJones> klaym, they might appear if you wait long enough. Did you add any new applets to the panel ?
<Gusto_> same thing happened to me
<Gusto_> no panels after upgrading
<LinuxJones> klaym, I jhad same problem it was the Update Notifiew that caused it for me
<LinuxJones> god my typing :(
<notdenizen> hi all, I've got a pretty general question. Is there a way to restrict a single applications access to the internet in linux? Similiar to what ZoneAlarm does in windows, an application level firewall as opposed to a network level. I've considered running it in a chroot with a broken resolv.conf, but that wont help if it uses an IP instead of a name. Anyone got a better idea ?
<defile> notdenizen, L7 support for iptables isn't generally available by default
<notdenizen> but "l7 iptables" in google has brought up a howto. Thanks! :)
<defile> you're welcome ;-)
<resiak> I really hate myself for asking this question, but ... I'm attempting to fix0r ALSA on a buddy's Ubuntu box. The symptoms are remeniscent of my problems which I fixed (on Debian, FWIW) by blacklisting snd_intel8x0m, but his laptop is another breed of chip which apparently likes snd_atiixp. I'm suspicious that the problems could be, once again, modem-related. Any clues?
<klaym> LinuxJones: so how did you get it fixed?
<LinuxJones> klaym, I logged in and waited for about 3 or 4 mins and it came up eventually
<LinuxJones> klaym, then I removed the applet and it worked fine afterwards
<klaym> ok. I wish I remembered which was the last applet I installed
<LinuxJones> klaym, it was the (Apt) Update Notifier that went wonky for me.
<aalion> any solutions on the Grub loading please wait .... Error 18 ?
<bur[n] er> aalion: google/
<aalion> lol google doesnt likes me :(
<klaym> LinuxJones: so you uninstalled it?
<Parallax_> hi
<Po0ky> Is there a place (cvs or sth) where all source files are located used with grub?
<LinuxJones> klaym, no I just removed it from the panel
<Kinema> what is the state of KDE in Ubuntu?
<Riddell> Kinema: KDE 3.3.2 is in hoary
<Freedomzen> Hi all I just bought an AMD64 proc and I want to install ubuntu64 on it but I read in the forums that there were problems with grub on the install as far as it going into an infanite loop I was wondering if that bug has been fixed in the current iso?
<Kinema> what is Ubuntu's version of sid/unstable?
<Freedomzen> Kinema: hoary
<zeR> Hello
<zeR> I have a problem with my internet connection (i have ISDN)
<HaRDaWaY> hello people
<zeR> if i connect (gpppon blinks in yellow) and i can't acces any site or ping it. But i am able to ping IP's..Any ideas?
<HaRDaWaY> i have one problem, when i try to make: apt-get install linux-686 apt tell me this:
<HaRDaWaY> Imposible obtener http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  La suma MD5 difiere
<HaRDaWaY> why? :(
<regeya> try running apt-get update again (or reload list if you're using synaptic)
<HaRDaWaY> regeya,  i do it,but....nothing
<HaRDaWaY> :\
* nir finally got ubuntu to run on G5!
<nir> Do I have links or some other browser on plain new ubuntu?
<nir> X?
* resiak mutters something about atiixp being a world of pain.
<Kinema> where can i get a hoary "sounder" iso?  the wiki points to http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/sounder-test/current/ but I only see warty images there
<Po0ky> Where can I find the gfxboot stuff that ubuntu used?
<tritium> sladen, ping
<nico|m> hi!
<zeR> hello nico|m
<nico|m> i'm using ubuntu (hoary) and many translations in gnome programs are gone for some days now. is that normal (moving to gnome 2.10) or did i break something?
<Gusto_> can anyone help me get ident working?
<Soulstorm> alo alo!
<Soulstorm> has anybody here had the problem where the mouse cursor jumps randomly all over the screen?
<Rotundo> I have
<Rotundo> I assumed it was my crappy mouse
<Soulstorm> is there any way to fix it?
<nico|m> Soulstorm: totally randomly, all the time? or just a little bit sometimes?
<Soulstorm> just sometimes
<Soulstorm> according to google it seems to be an issue related to optical mice
<nico|m> Soulstorm:  i was suspecting your ps2 <-> bus mouse settings in xorg.conf, but that would make the mouse jump around like mad...
<santiago> Hi, I need to install ubuntu via network in my dell inspiront 700m, is there a way to do without boot floopies?
<mirak> hi
<Rotundo> santiago: a boot cd ?
<mirak> anyone ever heard of a usable mixer for  sblive 5.1 with alsa drivers ?
<Soulstorm> nico|m: tell me what these settins should look like
<santiago> Rotundo, I can use my cd drive
<mirak> santiago: it's ok then
<mirak> santiago: in fact the ubuntu cd install a functional desktop
<Rotundo> santiago: I didn't even know they had floppy disks for ubuntu :)
<Rotundo> santiago: the ubuntu install was the most painless process I've ever had installing anything
<nico|m> Soulstorm: my "InputDevice" section in xorg.conf has "/dev/input/mice" as "Device", "ImPS/2" as "Protocol", i think these are the most important settings. although the first one may look different when not using devfs
<santiago> Rotundo, mirak, my cd drive is "damaged", and meanwhile Dell sends me another, I want to install ubuntu via net
<santiago> Rotundo, mirak, I don't have a floopy drive, but I could use the USB
<Rotundo> santiago: oh you meant "I can't use my cd"
<santiago> Rotundo, yes
<Dishwasher> How do you configure the kernel?
<Rotundo> santiago: do you have a Gnu/linux on the box now ?
<nico|m> i'm using ubuntu (hoary) and many translations in gnome programs are gone for some days now. is that normal (moving to gnome 2.10) or did i break something?
<Soulstorm> I also have that - I changed "Imps/2" to "PS/2" but that does the same thing
<Dishwasher> I don't have a floppy drive, and everytime i boot up, it gives me a fatal error trying to find floppy
<santiago> Rotundo, on that box (It comes with windows :S), no, but in another
<resiak> Huh... If I am not very much mistaken, echo atiixp >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist should stop it from loading, correct?
<nico|m> Soulstorm: imps/2 is pretty much the same i think. do you have a second mouse to test with?
<eyequeue> resiak:  sudo it, but yes
<mirak> santiago: you can maybe use a usb cd rom
<eyequeue> resiak:  presuming that's the right spelling
<mirak> would be the simplest thing
<Dishwasher> hey eyequeue, how do i configure the kernel in which the floppy is not searched for?
<mirak> santiago: the other methos are booting from network, I already did it, but that's not easy
<mirak> santiago: I did it on debian
<resiak> eyequeue: It is the right spelling.
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  you may be trying to load some module?  see if there's something in /etc/modules that shouldn't be
<Dishwasher> ty
<eyequeue> resiak:  np then
<Rotundo> santiago: I remember long ago when I used windows there was a way to boot into linux directly from windows using a kernel image, but that required an already installed system
<eyequeue> Rotundo:  loadlin ?
<santiago> mirak, i could try to boot from network
<Soulstorm> nico|m: don't have a second mouse...
<Rotundo> yes it was loadlin
<santiago> mirak, but I can find a document that don't use a floopy disk
<eyequeue> Rotundo:  you're stretching my memory cells :)
<Dishwasher> ok eyequeue, i found it, but im not sure which one to comment
<Rotundo> hehe
<Soulstorm> but I think you are right - it's the cheap optical mouse that is freaking out
<Dishwasher> i've got disk, but i think that might be my hard drive right?
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  i would first try one, reboot and watch, then try the other :)
<resiak> Hmm. Why on earth does ide_core use atiixp?
<Dishwasher> lol
<Dishwasher> im still a newbie to this linux stuff
<eyequeue> Dishwasher:  disk is very likely your hard drive, which you do want :)
<Dishwasher> lol
<santiago> Rotundo, i don't how to do that
<Dishwasher> hmm, i bet you it might be ide generic
<Dishwasher> i'll try that
<santiago> Rotundo, don't know
<Dishwasher> ty eyequeue
<Rotundo> eyequeue: is there a way to install a system using loadlin ?
<eyequeue> a generic ide driver is probably quite necessary to read an ide drive such as your hard drive
<Necrosan> problem, im trying to compile a camera driver for my friends comp, and i keep getting this.
<Necrosan> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Rotundo> santiago: you may be out of luck
<Necrosan> What do I need to apt-get to make it compile?
<eyequeue> Rotundo:  years ago i might have recalled more ab out it.  i never used it, just saw others talk about it though
<resiak> Oh smegging hell...
<Necrosan> Anyone?
<mirak> santiago: google pxe etherboot
<stazich> hey
<santiago> mirak, thanks
<mirak> santiago: you can boot from network without drive if you are lucky
<stazich> can anyone tell me something about installing ubuntu onto an iMac?
<Necrosan> stazich, simple, stick the cd in, hold c down and boot
<Levia> anyone installed ubuntu on an AOpen 1557? the installation just hangs when booting. (i've tried with nodma, noapic, nofb ... )
<leduc> nobody have tested the hoary array 3 ?
<stazich> i am now downloading the ISO from the mirror, i am going to then burn in onto cd.. problem is i have this 9.2 imac with which i am totally unfamiliar... just wanted to ask how do i boot the disk then...
<stazich> is there any boot order on mac like on pc??
<bobalien> i want to say there's a key you can hold down to boot from the cd
<Necrosan> stazich, read what i just said.
<bobalien> but that could be older Mac
<bobalien> or i could be making it up
<Necrosan> So is there any way I can get the /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-4-386/build directory without rebuilding the whole kernel?
<Necrosan> or is the kernel-build for that not released for some reason?
<santiago> mirak, I'll try, if it doesn't work, I'll use the USB
<stazich> ok
<will> All sound on my system (basic unchanged ubuntu install defaults) have sped up to at least 2x, this occured after running cedega 4 to play SOF2, it almost crashed so i:
<will> CTRL ALT F1, login, and
<will> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<will> (waited).... then
<will> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<will> (CTRL ALT BACKSPACE did not work)
<will> and scince then all has been madness :( cant listen to mp3s (seriously) or watch films etc. Gnome SFX sounds like its on steroids!
<will> any ideas are much appreciated.
<will> Will
<will> oops sorry
<santiago> thanks #ubuntu
<will> did not mean to paste all that in
<Dishwasher> eyequeue no dice man,
* Dishwasher hates the world
<Dishwasher> exit
<jcoxon77> stazich: hi, i have an apple iBook g4 and to make it boot a cd you hold down C when you boot it up
<theine> hi, i recently upgraded to hoary (which is very, very nice) and now there are hundreds of device files in /dev. what is that? doesn't look very udev-like...
<stazich> thatnx guys
<stazich> i tried, it works
<stazich> anyone know what to write to create a partition ? i write c 6 (G).. the install tells me Bad name
<Nonphasis> anyone w/ via8235 sound card?
<Nonphasis> spdif stopped working warty->hoary
<Nonphasis> perhaps I'll just copy the driver source file over from warty and recompile the hoary kernel...
<Nonphasis> or just the .ko file
<tigerfirestorm> After help for enabling root GDM login - i had it working before but but forgotten how and the site that told me.  I know about the Gnom Config tweak to enable root login - the problem is not this but PAM configuartion in /etc/pam.d.  Any helpers - I make a promise to add a HowTo Dual Boot with VMware if anyone can help.  I have Ubuntu working on a physical partition and dual booting it including XF86Config under VMware unde
<LinuxJones> tigerfirestorm, sudo gdmsetup I think
<tigerfirestorm> nope thats the bit i emntioned that i already know about - there is more to it than this
<tigerfirestorm> PAM /etc/pam.d/... config change is required!
<LinuxJones> tigerfirestorm, sorry there is no root account to login unless you've enabled the root account
<tigerfirestorm> ditto - there is always a root acount under debian/ubuntu - but GDM login is disabled by default
<tigerfirestorm> real helpers please
<Rotundo> ubuntu has no root account
<Rotundo> debian does
<tigerfirestorm> ubuntu does
<Soulstorm> ubuntu does
<Rotundo> thats not what the install says
<tigerfirestorm> try recovery mode and login as single user root from the console greeter rather than grahical CGD
<Soulstorm> it's disabled by default
<tigerfirestorm> GDM
<Rotundo> exactly
<Soulstorm> open root terminal and set the password
<Rotundo> otherwise it never asked me for a password, and that whould make me very unhappy :)
<tigerfirestorm> i see -- you guys and gals are all linux virgins!
<Soulstorm> anyway - I have a weird problem...
<Neo_654> anyone know a good torrent site for finding distro torrents?
<Soulstorm> still the mouse thing, but I think I know what is wrong
<Rotundo> tigerfirestorm: I've been a debian user since '96
<Soulstorm> can anybody tell me how to set the sync speed with my mouse
<tigerfirestorm> everybody gets a root under linux excpet the virgins! :-)
<Soulstorm> is there no config file where I can set the speed a bit slower
<Soulstorm> ??
<tigerfirestorm> see whta i mean !
<r3v3rb> crazy people. what am i doing wrong. i have a completely fresh install from a warty cd. yet still the OOo autopilot refuses to work
<estebandido> i'm getting an error that nautilus can't be used. if i delete my gnome prefs, will that fix it?
<tigerfirestorm> uninstall and reinstall the ooo from synaptic
<r3v3rb> ok
<r3v3rb> will try
<tigerfirestorm> check your cd md5 also
<r3v3rb> is it a known problem ?
<r3v3rb> cd is fine. ;) from a cover disk here in da uk
<tigerfirestorm> i just reinstall and had a bad ooo...list deb pkg list file
<r3v3rb> also can i run xfce on warty ?
<tigerfirestorm> had to hack the file to make synaptic work then removed and re-installed tha packed to fix it!
<Rotundo> r3v3rb: apt-get install abiword-gnome :)
<Freedomzen> any amd64 users here or is there another channel
<Freedomzen> ?
<klaym_> if I want to reinstall two programs, do I do it like this: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel gnome-core' ?
<Soulstorm> how do i set my mouse to 1200 ???
<tigerfirestorm> package sorry
<tigerfirestorm> run synaptic!
<r3v3rb> rotundo :P
<Freedomzen> Soulstorm: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/276386
<estebandido> hey, i need to know if i should delete my gnome prefs
<Rotundo> estebandito: what is your error message?
<randabis> r3v3rb, you can fun xfce on warty just fine
<bobalien> out of curiousity - is rebooting gnome (Ctrl + Alt + Bkspce) any different than logging in / logging out?
<estebandido> nautilus can't be used now
<bobalien> er, logging out / logging in
<tigerfirestorm> for the user in the home dir is ok - you can create another new user and copy accross
<Wad> hi all
<Soulstorm> Freedomzen - that was EggZackly what I was looking for
<tigerfirestorm> cp  -a /home/newuser/* /home/olduser/
<Soulstorm> I've been battling for ages and not even google wanted to talk to me :(
<randabis> bobalien yes, I believe ctrl alt backspace completely kills the x server and restarts it while logging in and out just takes you back to the login screen
<bobalien> thnks
<bobalien> just curious
<Rotundo> estebandido: does it give a reason?
<Sav> Can anyone recomend a good texteditor with ftp and color code. Im used to HomeSidae in windows and need a simular to ubuntu =)
<randabis> also ctrl alt backspace won't save your settings while logging out and back in will
<r3v3rb> randabis just found it in synaptic ! :)
<Soulstorm> Sav - try bluefish
<randabis> r3v3rb, cool, but that's an older version I recommend getting the new version from www.xfce.org
<Sav> ok ill check it out, any other suggestions?
<estebandido> Rotundo: unexpected error
<Soulstorm> Screem
<estebandido> it says to kill the bonobo server
<r3v3rb> ok
<estebandido> i've restarted several times
<r3v3rb> will do randabis
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> can anyoen tell me how hard is to configue the bootsplah package?
<r3v3rb> whats the xfree config command again chaps
<Rotundo> estebandido: have you tried bonobo-slay
<r3v3rb> what to change my video driver !
<Wad> I want to know if someone  tried to install E17 on hoary ?
<estebandido> no... do i just put that on the command line?
<yukonjack> I wrote a How to change boot splash posted on Ubuntu forum
<Rotundo> estebandido: yes
<estebandido> i'l try it
<yukonjack> BockBilbo is that what you mean
<estebandido> still not working
<Rotundo> hmm
<estebandido> it says the settings daemon restarted too many times
<Wad> estebandido : how did you instal it, because, when i try apt-get install enlightenment, it install E16.6 and i can't use it because i haven't got left-click menu ?
<estebandido> from the cd i got in the mail
<Wad> the cd ?
<estebandido> yes
<Rotundo> wad: the ubuntu cd of course
<estebandido> yes
<Rotundo> estebandido: and you can run everything but nautilus?
<estebandido> i created a new user and logged in in xnest... same thing
<estebandido> yes
<r3v3rb> Rotundo, do you know how i can change the video driver under ubuntu
<Rotundo> r3v3rb: you can manually edit your XF86Config (or whatever the x.org name is)
<Orbo> looking for help, google couldnt find anything
<estebandido> i can kill the bonobo activation server, but nautilus won't restart
<Orbo> mplayer installs fine through synaptic, but there don't seem to be any sort of gui libraries or anything
<Orbo> doesn't* seem
<Rotundo> r3v3rb: or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" would be how I would do it on debian
<Rotundo> orbo: do you have a gmplayer  executable
<estebandido> Rotundo: it says the authentication was rejected
<Rotundo> orbo: /usr/bin/gmplayer is a link to /usr/bin/mplayer but starts it with a gui for me (I am running debian unstable here)
<Rotundo> estebandido: are you trying to run it as a different user?
<estebandido> not any more
<estebandido> will deleting the prefs take care of this?
<Rotundo> estebandido: have you tried killing everything that was remotely related to bonobo and then logging in ?
<estebandido> no... i'll try that
<Rotundo> estebandido: you could try that... maybe create a new user and log in
<BockBilbo> .. yukojackkk
<BockBilbo> :S
<bodhi> i upgraded my kernel from 386 to 686, then gdm and xfree crashed and i had to change to nv driver, any idea?
<BockBilbo> anyone knows where does yukojank have that howto???
<Rotundo> bodhi: go back to 386 :)
<tritium> hmm, I have to press power button twice after suspend to RAM
<sri|work> how is hoary treating all of you?
<bodhi> sure :)
<sri|work> safe to upgrade to hoary from warty?
<estebandido> still not working
<estebandido> couldn
<estebandido> 't register the panel with bonobo-activation-server
<estebandido> so, now there's nothing at all on the screen except the pointer
<J-jayz-Z> hey guys
<Rotundo> estebandido: have you considered a different desktop? hehe - try a fresh user or delete all your prefs.
<estebandido> ... that's what i was asking about
<tritium> I think hdparm runs too early in boot sequence.  /dev/hdb (my cdrom) does not exist when /etc/init.d/hdparm is executed
<J-jayz-Z> anybody of you has got a good/actual /etc/apt/sources.list of ubuntu for me ?
<estebandido> should i delete .gconf and/or .gconfd?
<godsmoke> what does that mean?
<J-jayz-Z> a have got this one, ubuntu brought with ...
<tritium> bodhi, you were using nvidia?
<godsmoke> J-jayz-Z: I'm sorry, you're not making sense
<bodhi> yrs, tritium
<J-jayz-Z> godsmoke: why ?
<tritium> bodhi, did you also install linux-restricted-modules -686 ?
<gro> sri|work: define "safe"? ;)
<godsmoke> J-jayz-Z: the words you're typing aren't making sentences I can understand
<defile> J-jayz-Z, have you looked at ubuntuguide.org?
<tritium> bodhi, you'll need that for nvidia driver
<bodhi> no ... tritium
<tritium> not just the kernel
<bodhi> ok
<tritium> that's your problem
<sladen> tritium: pong
<tritium> get the linux-restricted-modules that exactly matches the version of your kernel
<J-jayz-Z> defile: is there a actual one?
<tritium> sladen, hey there.  I hope you received my ubuntu grub splash image via email
<J-jayz-Z> i dont know this page...
<sri|work> gro, basically, nothing crashes, things work as advertised etc etc.  mono isn't broken :)
<sladen> tritium: ah yes
<duncanm> hello
<duncanm> i updated my machine running hoary
<defile> J-jayz-Z, it has some handy sources listed there
<duncanm> i have the 2.6.10-2 kernel running
<tritium> sladen, okay, glad to know.
<duncanm> but if i try to use 2.6.10-2.smp, it doesn't work
<J-jayz-Z> defile: i mean the server for new/actual software...
<Rotundo> estebandido: I can not tell you what to delete - sorry
<estebandido> well, i went ahead a tried .gconf
<defile> J-jayz-Z, okay, now I'm on the same boat as tritium
<estebandido> now restarting
<bodhi> tritium: i am downloading linux-restricted .... i will tell you later, ty
<estebandido> what the hell, i only installed it last night
<tritium> defile, meaning?
<tritium> bodhi, okay.  good luck ;)
<defile> apt-get install J-jayz-Z2_en
<J-jayz-Z> i mean the ftp server in the /etc/apt/sources.list for the software
<Rotundo> estebandido: my install last night (first time for ubuntu) went quite well.
<tritium> sladen, any thoughts on my idea?
<estebandido> my install was fine, but i have ancient hardware
<J-jayz-Z> defile: im 17 and not master in english ;p
<estebandido> my laptop cuts out if you close the top past 90 degrees
<tritium> defile, what boat are we in together?
<gro> sri|work: main should be stable enough, universe has some problems (streamtuner, spambayes), some mono packages seems to work/install (f-spot) others don't (muine, monodevelop);)
<defile> J-jayz-Z, it's cool, but if you go to the ubuntuguide.org site, it has a listing of some sources that you can put in your sources.list
<Rotundo> estebandido: are you running warty or hoary
<defile> tritium, not being able to make much sense out of J-jayz-Z
<J-jayz-Z> maybe someone has a ready one for me?everytime i do this, my ubuntu sucks because of not installt packages...
<estebandido> warty (on ppc)
<Orbo> Rotundo: I checked my /usr/bin file and found gmplayer
<Orbo> but its highlighted in a light blue color
<estebandido> i think i'll just reinstall
<tritium> defile, oh...hadn't noticed
<defile> J-jayz-Z, are you using sudo?
<estebandido> or can i force apt-get nautilus
<estebandido> ?
<J-jayz-Z> defile: i did sudo passwd root
* tritium wonders why I have to press power button twice to resume from sleep
<defile> J-jayz-Z, are you running 'apt-get update' after you edit your sources?
<Rotundo> estebandido: apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<J-jayz-Z> defile: yes, everytime
<estebandido> ok, i'll do that
<estebandido> do i need to do bonobo as well?
<Orbo> when I run gmplayer in the terminal several messages pop up
<Orbo> Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Orbo> Warning unknown option skin at line 50
<Orbo> Reading config file /home/cam/.mplayer/config
<Orbo> MPlayer was compiled WITHOUT GUI support.
<Orbo> Reading /home/cam/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/cam/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<Orbo> Reading /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs
<Orbo> Usage:   mplayer [options]  [url|path/] filename
<defile> J-jayz-Z, anything in particular you're trying to install?
<Orbo> I see that I didnt compile with gui support
<Rotundo> orbo: do you see the line that says it was compiled without gui support
<Rotundo> orbo: thats your problem
<Orbo> can i do this through synaptic?
<Orbo> I know that now rotundo
<Orbo> or am I going to have to do a source install
<Rotundo> orbo: do what? how did you install mplayer? with the marillat archive?
<defile> J-jayz-Z, and don't feel bad, your English is still much better than my German
<Orbo> the marillat archive?
<Orbo> is that another url i have to add to source.list
<J-jayz-Z> Orbo: search at www.apt-get.org for mplyer-gui, put this server in your /etc/apt/sources.list , run apt-get update and install it with apt-get install mplayer-gui
<Rotundo> orbo: yes
<Rotundo> orbo: did you compile yourself?
<SirFred> Hi.
<Orbo> no, rotundo, did a synaptic install
<SirFred> Is there any way to change the gui font on Openoffice (hoary)
<tritium> mjg59, any ideas come to mind on resume requiring power button to be pressed twice?
<SirFred> It looks really fuzzy on my laptop, and also the latin1 characters are not showed (only squares instead of)
<gro> haggai, ogra : what is the current procedure to report universe bugs?
<Orbo> J-jayz-Z, two servers came up with the packages, one for sarge, the other for woody
<Orbo> does it matter which distro I use for ubuntu
<J-jayz-Z> Orbo: use the woody one
<Orbo> theyre both .deb
<Orbo> k
<J-jayz-Z> Orbo: here you are on stable side ;p
<ogra> gro: mail one of us or report them to the mailing list....(we are working on a better solution)
<Orbo> J-jayz-Z, why woody?
<Orbo> just curious
<J-jayz-Z> Orbo: woody is "stable" in linux
<Rotundo> orbo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=mplayer
<haggai> SirFred: what desktop are you using
<Nonphasis> how can I file bugs in Hoary?
<Orbo> Rotundo, thanks
<Nonphasis> bugzilla only lists packages for warty
<J-jayz-Z> cu guys and thx
<haggai> gro: we're currently in the process of deciding whether we can use Malone, or we must use bugzilla
<NanoTek> Bye !
<haggai> oh sorry I missed ogra's reply
<haggai> r3v3rb: the OOo autopilots need a java-enabled OOo to work, I'm afraid
<ogra> haggai: i was told malone could be ready in about a week...
<SirFred> haggai: Gnome.
<r3v3rb> and ubuntu isn't java enabled ?
<r3v3rb> haggai ?
<haggai> r3v3rb: not sun's java, license is too restrictive
<gro> ok, thx ogra and haggai: you'll hear from me ;)
<r3v3rb> bugga
<r3v3rb> is there no way round it haggai?
<haggai> SirFred: it should pick up Gnome's defaults, providing you have the openoffice.org-[gtk-] -gnome installed
<haggai> r3v3rb: install openoffice.org-java.  Unfortunately it seems to have gone missing and needs rebuilding
<_martin> SirFred, have you looked at ubuntuguide.org and adding more fonts to your system?
<haggai> r3v3rb: it was living on one of the developers' websites
<r3v3rb> also is it a bug in hoary that the wireless conf doesn't work properly ?
<SirFred> haggai: Thanks.
<SirFred> haggai: I didn't have that package installed.
<r3v3rb> when i set up the wireless is always forgets the settings on reboot
<r3v3rb> plus the old setting dialog was much better in warty guys
<SirFred> haggai: wow, what a difference.
<toby1knby> hello all, anyone got an idea on why I can`t  get mencoder to install?
<haggai> SirFred: heh :)
<SirFred> haggai: But the "save as" dialog seems to crash it
<SirFred> Humm, not at twice
<SirFred> It's using the modern gtk file chooser widget.
<SirFred> Great
<Orbo> J-jayz-Z: when I add that server, do I have to put anything after it, i.e. universe multiverse?
<swim> ehrm
<swim> anyone know how to use gtk-gnutella? I installed it from repos, and now I cant seem to find an executable for it
<snowblink> swim: ALT+F2
<snowblink> swim: then type gtk-gnutella
<jmhodges> ok, this is  a silly question.. but ican't seem to open up a deb with gunzip.. i renamed it to a .tar.gz, and file claims its compressed with gzip, but no luck
<jmhodges> archive manager handles it fine however..
<swim> snowblink, thats what I mean I cant find the gtk-gnutella executable... I know how to use the cli
<snowblink> jmhodges: man dpkg
<jmhodges> ah,
<jmhodges> silly me
<swim> ...
<azeem> heya
<azeem> anybody using multisync on hoary in here?
<ogra> swim: dpkg --listfiles gtk-gnutella|grep bin
<jmhodges> hmm.. its not leaping out at me in the man file.. is there a qucik and easy way of just deleting a single file from a deb?
<calamari_> hi
* daeghnao has a basic ubuntu installation problem, is this the place to ask?
<erik> i'd imagine so
<swim> ogra, hrmm odd it returned /usr/bin ... but there isnt anything in /usr/bin named gtk-gnutella or gnutella
<snowblink> swim: what version of gtk-gnutella are you installing?
<calamari_> what command do I use to get a list of my current ip addresses (console)
<swim> snowblink, lemme check
<daeghnao> I have a ThinkPad R40E and a warty CD, and the installer seems to stop when it's starting syslogd/klogd
<snowblink> calamari_: ifconfig -a
<ogra> swim: it should have returned the full name of a binary....
<swim> snowblink, Ive installed 0.95-2
<swim> ogra, hrmm very odd, that it did not
<calamari_> snowblink: thanks
<daeghnao> Wondering if there's a boot option that will try to do something different, or if we should try something other than warty?
<snowblink> swim: I got my deb straight off their site
<snowblink> swim: 0.95 stable
<swim> snowblink, mine was in one of the repos...
<aalion> bah tried everything still that gay error 18
<swim> snowblink, off whose site, ubuntu?
<snowblink> swim: the sf site
<swim> ah
<jmhodges> gah, getting lost in debhelper etc
<daeghnao> Any ideas guys? I thought we were getting somewhere when we solved the framebuffer issue, but all the googling since has come up with nothing for this particular problem...
<Kinema> are there any docs on how to install modify a ubuntu iso to include a custom kernel and install on a nonsupported filesystem?
<Osis> Has anyone Setup a DWL-G630 Cardbus on Unbuntu???
<nir> what could be the cause of slow very network access, some site are not reachable
<azeem> Kinema: I think so, check the the wiki
<azeem> anybody using multisync on hoary in here who wants to try out new .debs?
<nir> I see "resolving host www.google.com"
<nir> ?
<nir> and it ends with timout
<azeem> nir: check /etc/resolv.conf
<moquist_> anybody here conversant with Radeon video card conf issues?
<ks> oh
<ks> nice!
<ks> finally found a place about ubuntu :)
<ks> hello everyone
<moquist_> hi ks
<tritium> hi ks
<melazyboy2> moquist: don't ask to ask
<ogra> moquist_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDirverHowto
<moquist> ogra: been there, tried that.
<ks> so.. got a tricky question for you guys :)
* sri|work muses about upgrading to hoary again.
<melazyboy2> ks: congrats
<sri|work> the upstream is frozen..so..
* sri|work will do it towards the end of work..
<ks> I own a Shuttle SN45G, running winXP on a 200Gb HD. I want to install ubuntu on a separate HD, which will be plugged in using USB...
<ks> everything goes well... except I can't boot
<moquist> Maybe my problem is a generic apt question - when I attempt to install "fglrx-driver", I get "The following packages have unmet deps... fglrx-driver deps on xorg-driver-fglrx but it is not going to be installed, blah blah blah.  if I apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx it has no problem.  If I then go back to apt-get install fglrx-driver, I get the same error.
<ks> got a kernel panick while booting :(
<azeem> moquist: warty?
<daeghnao> ks: I didn't even get a kernel panic, I just get the computer stopping during booting from the install CD
<moquist> azeem: Hoary.
<swim> snowblink, know if there is an amd64 version of the binaries for gtk-gnutella about? read in forums that the problem is not just mine, the hoary repos version of gtk-gnutella is missing the bin file... so someone posted a wrokaround just get the debian package and move that executable to /usr/bin and everything works, but Im using ubuntu hoary amd64 ...
<azeem> moquist: might be broken then
* daeghnao is reduced to frowning at either the computer or at google just now.
<moquist> azeem: the error mentions xfree86-driver-fglrx too, but since I've got xorg I ignored that part.  (the error says "xorg.* OR xfree86.*"
<moquist> )
<snowblink> swim: dunno sorry. I'm using 32bit
<ks> daeghnao are you installing your ubuntu on an USB HD too ?
<azeem> moquist: no idea, I don't run hoary
<farruinn> moquist: check the versions of the packages required and what is available
<daeghnao> ks: No, on am IBM ThinkPad. Well, trying to.
<ks> oh ok
<farruinn> moquist: make sure you've run an apt-get update
<moquist> farruinn: they match.  xorg-driver-fglrx = 6.8.0-8.8.25
<duncanm> do i need to do anything to configure a kernel?
<melazyboy2> moquist: If you have xorg, then why are you trying to install the NONXORG DRIVER?!?!!?! =/
<daeghnao> It's really very stopped. No spinning noises or flashing lights.
<ks> well the installation went damn fine with me, but something's weird with USB support
<duncanm> i have both 2.6.10-2 and 2.6.10-2-smp, the smp one doesn't work
<moquist> farruinn: k, haven't done *upgrade* today, though I've done update.
<ks> I've heard it's not ubuntu itself that is the problem, but it's just Linux in general
<moquist> melazyboy2: er, I'm not.
* moquist reviews his posts
<farruinn> moquist: I think melazyboy2 is saying fglrx-driver is for xfree86?
<melazyboy2> moquist: fglrx-driver, is Xfree86. you just said your using xorg, and complaining about that not installing, that doesn't install for xorg -- its not supposed to its for a different xwindow system
<moquist> farruinn, melazyboy2: oh - well that's anything but obvious then.  :)
<moquist> melazyboy2: k, gotcha.
<kent> is there some good program that can test the bandwidth of my adsl-line?
<moquist> melazyboy2: when I get this working, I'll have to update the Wiki.  :)
<melazyboy2> you won't get it working its impossible...
<moquist> kent: there are quite a few website-based BW tests out there.
<melazyboy2> ati cards that work are an urban legend
<moquist> melazyboy2: oh?  the xorg-driver-fglrx package will not do the required tricks?
<ks> guys, check out these photos I've taken: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9796
<ks> seems nasty
<moquist> melazyboy2: heh - not very positive there on ATI, are you?  :)
<ks> I'm no linux pro, but ubuntu is so nice I def want it on my computer ;)
<moquist> melazyboy2: I've got a friend with a Radeon in the same class as mine, and his works with Xorg in Gentoo, and Radeon provides Xorg drivers on their site.
<daeghnao> I think we may have to abandon this ubuntu idea and go try something else, it's really not liking it.
<jdub> ks: so, this means that the initrd doesn't include everything it needs to boot properly
<jdub> ks: and i can assure you that our default initrd doesn't have usb drivers and usb-storage :)
<ks> jdub ah that's a start
<melazyboy2> moquist: It might for you, there are problems with the ATI sources, 2 months late on a driver delivery and they deliver a bugged product, the ubuntu team is supposed to have a patch that fixes the failed calls to a depreciated function however when i applied the patch they did not work for me; not to say they won't work for you -- in the event your using a ubuntu bin kernel, which im not but that should not effect anything because 
<calamari_> do I want to use sendmail to send an e-mail from the console, or is there something better?
<timo_> hi
<ks> so I just need to write a new initrd right ? Thing is... how can I do that ?
<timo_> anyone here?
<jdub> ks: so what you'd need to do is change the mkinitrd configuration and build a new initrd;
<moquist> melazyboy2: you got truncated at "effect anything because"
<swim> hay peeps how do I extract a package?
<snowblink> calamari_: mutt, mailx
<melazyboy2> I will never buy another radeon again.
<jdub> ks: unfortunately, the easiest way to do that is to boot the system ;)
<timo_> Can i ask some1 a question?
<ks> heheheh
<ks> well
<mandrake_> Salux
<jdub> ks: so, do you have a live cd?
<melazyboy2> moquist: thats your client then
<ks> I have 30s of it
<jdub> ks: oh, wait, you have an install cd
<jdub> ks: boot your install cd
<mandrake_> I have a problem in Ubuntu
<jdub> ks: can you talk to me at the same time?
<timo_> Who can help me?
<ks> I'm working in a computer shop, I'm spreading them :)
<farruinn> swim: .deb? sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<jdub> ks: excellent :-)
<melazyboy2> moquist: ///* my kernel also has all the ubuntu patches
<ks> jdub nope can't do :(
<jdub> ks: so boot with your install cd
<jdub> ks: oh
<moquist> k, I've got another question, then: what video cards do you recommend for dual-LCD display?  no gaming requirements.
<timo_> jdub
<mandrake_> i havent got sound
<swim> farruinn, that installs...
<azeem> farruinn: that's for install, not extract
<daeghnao> Ah well, thanks for listening guys. A pity our problem isn't solvable just now.
<jdub> ks: any way you can do stuff and still talk to me?
<mandrake_> someone can help me ?
<swim> dpkg --extract
<azeem> (which might be what swim had in mind, granted)
<moquist> mandrake_: maybe.  :)
<jdub> ks: this'll be hard to do if i have to give you all the instructions first
<ks> jdub nope I only have 1PC here
<daeghnao> Night-night
<farruinn> swim, azeem, didn't know what he meant, just made a guess
<melazyboy2> moquist: Anything made by NVidea
<ks> unless you're in France and I can call you :D
<azeem> swim: dpkg-deb -x $DEB.deb .
<jdub> ks: okay, in that case, get the livecd
<azeem> swim: extracts to ., i.e. the current dir
<moquist> er, bye mandrake_.
<jdub> ks: then you can run xchat and play with the usb disk at the same time :-)\
<ks> jdub just give me some hints I'll note them
<calamari_> snowblink: sorry, I misrepresented my question, since you said mutt.  I'm looking for something automated (basically when I get online it will send me an e-mail so I know what my ip is and I can connect remotely) :)  the ifconfig part is good.  Just need to send the mail now :)
<ks> LOL
<ks> :)
<timo_> Does anyone know why my internet browser is so slow?
<swim> kool thx azeem
<timo_> Does anyone know why my internet browser is so slow?
<jdub> ks: well, you need to boot another way (install, live), then mount and chroot into your usb installation
<calamari_> snowblink: do I want sendmail for that?
<duncanm> hey jdub!
<jdub> ks: then you need to modify the mkinitrd config to add the usb drivers and ensure they're loaded
<melazyboy2> uh calamari_ how about a line in ifup that runs ifconfig and captures output to a file in /var/log/messages ?
<ks> hum
<jdub> yo duncanm
<ks> sounds pretty easy
<duncanm> jdub: so, i have 2.6.10.2 and 2.6.10.2.smp
<jdub> ks: then build the new initrd, and reboot
<ks> argh*
<ks> build ? :)
<duncanm> jdub: is there some magic to make the smp kernel work?
<calamari_> melazyboy2: how is that going to get into my inbox? :)
<jdub> ks: using mkinitrd, there's no compiling involved
<duncanm> jdub: i'm running ubuntu at home so i can check out the new GNOME stuff ;-)
<calamari_> I'm not in front of my computer
<snowblink> calamari_: ah. In a script, then you go right ahead
<ks> jdub oooh allright
<melazyboy2> calamari_: Are you wanting it in a pop3 inbox or your local linux inbox?
<jdub> duncanm: if you installed smp after, it should be the primary selected kernel
<ks> jdub I'll try to find some documentation on this
<ks> thanks for your time
<calamari_> melazy: pop3
<duncanm> jdub: it is
<azeem> anybody using multisync on hoary in here who wants to try out new .debs?
<jdub> duncanm: so what's not working? :)
<duncanm> jdub: but somehow, it kernel panics when it couldn't find my root partition
<duncanm> jdub: i have an XFS partition on root
<jdub> duncanm: sounds like the initrd wasn't built correctly
<melazyboy2> calamari_: Thats slightly more difficult; and a pretty crummy solution why not just get no-ip or dyndns ? free solutions
<snowblink> snowblink: perhaps dynamic dns might be better
<jdub> duncanm: the other kernel works fine?
<duncanm> jdub: yeah
<snowblink> calamari_: heh
<duncanm> 2.6.8 smp works too
<jdub> duncanm: oh, interesting
<melazyboy2> calamari_: google for no-ip.com, and dyndns.org, both have service packages avail for linux
<melazyboy2> calamari_: free too might i add
<jdub> duncanm: mkinitrd -o <initrd-file-in-/boot> 2.6.10-2-686-smp
<jdub> duncanm: if you're using the 686 kernel
<jdub> duncanm: that'll rebuild the initrd, see if that works
<timo_> WHO CAN HELP ME?
<duncanm> aha
<melazyboy2> timo_: see topic
<duncanm> jdrowell: i see
<duncanm> eek
<duncanm> jdub: i see
<duncanm> jdub: i only have initrd.img-2.6.10-2-386, but not the one for the SMP
<calamari_> melazy: will do.. thanks :)
<timo_> lazyboy
<timo_> what topic?
<jdub> duncanm: hmm
<timo_> im new to linux
<jdub> duncanm: have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<calamari_> melazy: I knew about dyndns.. but long ago I remembered they took a while to update and weren't too happy about dial-up users.. maybe it's changed
<azeem> timo_: just ask
<snowblink> timo_: what problem are you having?
<jdub> duncanm: in the 2.6.10-2-686-smp section, does it mention an initrd?
<timo_> well
<azeem> timo_: don't ask whether you can ask
<duncanm> jdub: nope
<melazyboy2> the one that says this is the ubuntu support channel, and said last month 'don't ask to ask'
<jdub> duncanm: seriously?
<chrismurf> So - I'm trying to get M4A / AAC / MP4 (not encrypted - standard ones) support working with gstreamer / rhythmbox.  I have all the gst plugins installed, but it still doesn't work.
<duncanm> yeah
<duncanm> jdub: i ran apt-get upgrade on a day when i was seriously low on disk
<timo_> my internet is really messed up, im new to linux, and if i try to go to www.google.com it takes up to 15 minutes to load
<jdub> duncanm: paste that stanza to /query
<timo_> while download speed is 300 kb/s
<duncanm> jdub: so i think something bad might have happened then
<melazyboy2> calamari_: You can use no-ip i use them personally works wonders
<timo_> also, i cannot connect to MSN of whatever
<jdub> duncanm: something 'different' certainly happened ;)
<Rotundo> timo_: sounds like DNS issues
<calamari_> melazy: thanks a lot
<timo_> how do i fix that?
<melazyboy2> timo_: is it the resolution that is taking them time i would first susspect
<timo_> -_- resolution of my screen?
<snowblink> timo_: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<melazyboy2> timo_: Try this open up a console/terminal and ping an ip you have never pinged before, like excite.com or the like, see how long it takes to get the first responce
<Rotundo> timo_: are you using DHCP?
<timo_> ok
<melazyboy2> timo_: You might have to remove your SEARCH options from your resolv.conf if you have them in tehre
<timo_> wow
<timo_> im totally new to this
<timo_> so I dont know what anything is:P
<timo_> but ill first ping something
<azeem> ok, so nobody running multisync then
<chrismurf> anybody know how to do AAC / MP4's under ubuntu?  I can't figure out what gstreamer plugin / whatever I am missing.
<timo_> pinging excite.com
<timo_> takes 114 ms
<timo_> and waiiting
<timo_> second
<timo_> 115
<melazyboy2> how long did it take to resolv excite.com
<melazyboy2> 114ms/115ms isn't slow
<timo_> just go in browser?
<timo_> w8
<timo_> ill enter excite.com in browser
<snowblink> timo_: what browser are you using?
<timo_> starting now
<timo_> uuhhm
<leduc> what is the real different between hoary array 3 or array 2 and the warty installer ?
<timo_> firefox
<kent> chrismurf, i dont know how gstreamer does it, but if you install totem-xine and the w32codecs, you will get it working, i think atleast it did for me.
<ogra> timo_: i dont even get _any_ reply from excite.com
<ogra> 32 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 31001ms
<timo_> well
<ogra> might be the net
<timo_> lol
<chrismurf> kent, thanks - I was trying to do it with the gstreamer support, but I may not be able to
<timo_> well
<timo_> remember when i said STARTING NOW
<melazyboy2> timo_: Just try this in that same console that you used to ping excite.com type 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and look for a SEARCH option
<timo_> its still loading
<leduc> because i have some problems with my cdrom detection in the installtion
<timo_> not showing anything
<leduc> nobody to help me ?
<timo_> melazyboy
<timo_> its says:
<timo_> /lib/iptables
<melazyboy2> timo_: you mean when you type "cat /etc/resolv.conf" you get nothing?
<timo_> doh
<timo_> yes
<timo_> i do
<timo_> it gives 192.168.1.1
<timo_> twice
<melazyboy2> hrm are you using a linksys?
<timo_> linksys?
<Rotundo> router
<timo_> yes
<timo_> i have a router
<kent> openoffice2 is not the most stable program ever, i just loaded the openoffice calc and it crashed in a few minutes :)
<melazyboy2> timo_: go to 192.168.1.1, use password admin go to settings copy down those ip addresses, then type this "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and where you see 192.168.1.1 replace them with those numbers
<timo_> ohw by the way... my excite had "already found out that the titlebar contains 'My excite'
<timo_> ok 1 moment
<ogra> kent: its not even there for a week.....give it time to stabilize (and file bugs indeed)
<timo_> lazy
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<timo_> do i need to put MY IP there?
<melazyboy2> no those ips you found under DNS in your routers config
<haggai> kent: yes, please log problems you find, together with details of how to make it crash
<snowblink> melazyboy2: is this a common linksys problem?
<timo_> if i go to Dynamic DNS Setup there is nothing there
<melazyboy2> snowblink: I had it =/
<kent> haggai, will do it later then. Right now, i dont know excacly what went wrong. It just crashed, and that wont help much to know :)
<calamari_> I'm assuming it's a security feature that I can't run sudo remotely, is that right?
<timo_> lazy, nothing there, but my IP adress is 192.168.1.12 i think
<usual> has there been issues with mono in hoary lately?
<melazyboy2> snowblink: For some reason linux recieves the linksys bersf series as a dns server, rather than the dns ip addresses associated with the dhcp lease, some people claim the linksys can work as a dns server, however i find it EXTREMLY buggy when it does so i generally bypass it
<haggai> kent: starting help makes it crash I know, but I haven't found other problems yet
<snowblink> melazyboy2: I think I had similar issues with netgear router a while ago. Firmware upgrade seemed to sort it out.
<melazyboy2> timo_: in your linksys menu, you see the option that says 'status'
<melazyboy2> hit it
<melazyboy2> you should see under WAN: 3 DNS addresses
<timo_> melazy, resolve.conf contains: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<timo_> yes
<timo_> i c
<timo_> ok
<timo_> w8 ill look
<melazyboy2> snowblink: my router hasn't had a firmware upgrade in 3years, linksys doesn't seem to maintain it
<timo_> melazy
<melazyboy2> whats up
<timo_> there are 2 IP adresses there
<timo_> LAN STATUS: IP ADRESS: 192.168.1.1
<timo_> WAN STATUS IP ADRESS: 83.117.12.180
<Bigglez> hi, anyone know how I can get a log of my bandwidth? I am new to ubu and ADSL
<timo_> nothing on DNS
<melazyboy2> timo_: click around then you should see it somewhere in there
<snowblink> timo_: possible your upstream provider is having problems
<timo_> nah, on windows PC internet is very fast
<timo_> but i dont see DNS
<timo_> maybe i dont have DNS?
<Bigglez> No fancy Python stuff to log bandwidth maybe?
<Rotundo> timo_: you need dns :)
<timo_> ohw
<timo_> :P
<melazyboy2> timo_: if you didn't have dns you would have never been able to resolv google to an ip
<timo_> lol
<timo_> ok
<snowblink> timo_: you have a working windows?
<timo_> yes
<timo_> other computer
<snowblink> timo_: get DNS settings from there
<timo_> how?
<timo_> I can get into my router from here
<Rotundo> timo_: you machine needs an ip to find another machine, dns is the way your machine finds what ip www.google.com (or anybody else) is
<timo_> I have a draytec Vigor 2200E
<timo_> ok
<timo_> How do i make screenshots? ill send a screenie 2 some1
<Rotundo> timo_: which windows is it
<timo_> XP
<Rotundo> timo_: I dont know how to get your DNS servers in XP... can you run "ipconfig" in a cmd prompt ?
<timo_> sure one moment
<timo_> be right back
<melazyboy2> ipconfig/all
<melazyboy2> does anyone have MS Windows Media Audio 2 (ffmpeg) working?
<melazyboy2> Im having servere problems getting it up -- and i can't find one person w/ google that has it working
<HauntedUnix> Ello all
<timo_> back
<LinuxJones> melazyboy2, that last line is hilarious
<timo_> on that pc the IP is 192.168.1.13
<timo_> so i think here it is 192.168.1.10
<melazyboy2> LinuxJones: head in the gutter?
<LinuxJones> :D
<melazyboy2> LinuxJones: fix my damn ms wma 2 codec
<Rotundo> timo_: if you type ipconfig/all on the windows box the output should list your DNS servers.
<timo_> lol ok be right back again
<Rotundo> timo_: those ips should go into your resolv.conf
<timo_> back
<timo_> i made screenshot
<usual> does anyone happen to have the libdbus-cil package for hoary?
<usual> maybe cached
<usual> does anyone happen to have the libdbus-cil package for hoary?
<usual> maybe cached
<Rotundo> timo_: well what does it say ? did you find the DNS ?
<timo_> well it gave 2 ip adresses at DNS
<timo_> 192.168.1.1 (2 times
<Rotundo> timo_: ok good
<Rotundo> timo_: you need to "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf"
<timo_> did that
<HauntedUnix> Got a friend who wants to try Ubuntu. The machine is a ThinkPad R40E, and we've been using a warty CD.  The first problem was that it wasn't switching at all to the framebuffer, but wequickly found out how to get it not to try.  Then it got as far as starting syslogd/klogd, at which point nothing further happens. The cursor sits there on the next line, tauntingly, and the drives stop whirring and the lights stop flashing.  It look
<Rotundo> timo_: and put both the ip addresses in it, alone each on a line
<duncanm> wow
<timo_> nothing in front of it?
<Rotundo> timo_: no
<duncanm> with the 2.6.10 kernel, startup speed is now pretty snappy
<timo_> save?
<Rotundo> timo_: yes sor
<Rotundo> oops
<Rotundo> yes sir
<Rotundo> hehe
<timo_> did that
<duncanm> what do i do when there are packages 'kept back'?
<Rotundo> timo_: there you go
<azeem> duncanm: apt-get dist-upgrade
<timo_> w8 ill try
<azeem> duncanm: or better, apt-get install them individually
<duncanm> why are they kept back?
<azeem> duncanm: it means that either they need other new packages installed along, or packages removed
<azeem> duncanm: apt-get upgrade only upgrades it does not install/remove new packages
<stvn> anyone else having problems with the newest evolution in hoary and not opening imap mail?
<timo_> hmmmm
<timo_> Rotundo
<azeem> stvn: I heard about that, yes
<timo_> If I Say ping excite.com
<Rotundo> duncanm: for each kept-back one you can "apt-get install" and it will tell you why, either the new version conflicts with something you have installed (ansd thus will be removed) or it has new dependancies, and thus will be installed
<timo_> unknown host
<stvn> azeem: got any more info?
<azeem> stvn: no
<stvn> oh pity
<snowblink> timo_: can you reach www.google.com on your windows box right now?
* resiak reasks
<swim> snowblink, how did you compile gtk-gnutella, Im having problems, seems to compile fine but no bin file seems to appear anywhere
<snowblink> swim: I didn't I got the deb package
<resiak> I really hate myself for asking this question, but ... I'm attempting to fix0r ALSA on a buddy's Ubuntu box. The symptoms are remeniscent of my problems which I fixed (on Debian, FWIW) by blacklisting snd_intel8x0m, but his laptop is another breed of chip which apparently likes snd_atiixp. I'm suspicious that the problems could be, once again, modem-related. Any clues?
<swim> ah
<timo_> snowblink
<timo_> ill try
<timo_> STARTING
<timo_> still seeking site
<HaRDaWaY> mm i have problems when i try to enter in a windows directory, as My videos, because it appears as: My v?deos, i use nls=iso8859-15 in /etc/fstab, any idea?
<timo_> no results
<kent> haggai, (not sure it was you i spoke to recently though..) if i was to add a bug against oowriter2, what package should i specify in bugzilla? its not in the list of packages, and it should not get mixed with ordinary oowriter (i guess). Should i just write oowriter2?
<timo_> snow dude
<snowblink> timo_: this is on your windows box?
<timo_> aah
<timo_> no
<timo_> on windows
<timo_> its like instant
<haggai> kent: um, that was going to be sorted out.  Can you file against openffice.org and put [openoffice2]  in the bug title
<kent> haggai, ok. will do that.
<Stiopa> hello
<haggai> kent: thanks
<swim> snowblink, what version of gtk-gnutella are you running?
<snowblink> swim: 0.95 stable
<swim> snowblink, and you got the package from ubuntu universe?
<Stiopa> I switched from slack to ubuntu. I chown /home/user and almost everything works fine. The exception is KMail which doesn't want to connect to my @ and keeps saying: couldn't start pop3 proccess
<melazyboy2> shit
<melazyboy2> i can't find my phone
<melazyboy2> wtf
<snowblink> swim: from the sourceforge site
<melazyboy2> need to get an rfid tag on that pos
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Anyone willing to help try configure a USB 802.11 interface?
<HrdwrBoB> Agamotto: you'll need ndiswrapper
<melazyboy2> HrdwrBoB: not always.
<chrismurf> Anybody know anything about gstreamer-faad?  There's no package for it that I can find.  Anybody know about setting it up?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<melazyboy2> HrdwrBoB: thats only if you have a wifi card not nativly supported by linux
<Agamotto> There is a utils package?  Coolies
<HrdwrBoB> melazyboy2: I haven't yet seen a usb wifi card that didn't need ndiswrapper
<HrdwrBoB> Agamotto: you'll also need linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<snowblink> Agamotto: what card do you have?
<Agamotto> Oh, I know mine isn't.  I have ndiswrapper installed, but need help.  Hold on a sec whilst I fetch the utils
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<kent> haggai, is there some way to include a picture in a bugreport in ubuntus bugzilla? i can put it on my server and mention it on the url, but i cant say for sure that my computer will be online all the time :(
<melazyboy2> god damit i hate loosing phones on viberate
<HrdwrBoB> kent: you can attach it
<melazyboy2> this is going to drive me nuts
<Agamotto> Ok, ndiswrapper-utils already installed
<HrdwrBoB> cool
<Nafallo> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> Agamotto: got the windows drivers?
<Agamotto> The card is a Siemens Speedstream USB box/card
<Nafallo> is ssmtp or nullmailer preferred for a virtual server? :-P
<jdub> Nafallo: nullmailer, not that i have any idea why you're sticking your tongue out about the quesiton.
<Agamotto> HrdwrBoB:  Yep, ndiswrapper -l reports the driver
<Agamotto> I am just not sure where to go from here
<HrdwrBoB> oooh interesting sorry my bad, the siemens speedstram is a prism chipset
<Nafallo> jdub: both seems to do the same and I can't decide :-P.
<Nafallo> jdub: thanks btw :-)
* Agamotto scratches his head - prism?
<HrdwrBoB> Agamotto: prism is a supported chipset
<Agamotto> hrm
<Agamotto> If I open device manager, it shows up, but I can't get the comptuter to see it as wlan0, if I am following things correctly
<Agamotto> I can usually puzzle out most things myself, but I am at a loss when it comes to wireless
<snowblink> Agamotto: iwconfig
<Agamotto> Reports no wireless extensions for the following:  lo wlan0 eth0 sit0
<snowblink> melazyboy2: it was timo_'s DNS - made him get them from his ISP and put them in
<Agamotto> I don't know if it helps, but ifconfig shows that both lo and eth0 are working on my system
<swim> hay is there anyway to add an icon to a listing in gnome menu that doesnt have an icon?
<snowblink> swim: right-click->properties
<Agamotto> swim:  If memory servers, open nautilus and for location type:  ///system or whatever menu you want it to be in
<swim> snowblink, i think your thinking about kde
<swim> trying it Agamotto
<swim> Agamotto, hrmm thats not it
<timo_> snow
<snowblink> swim: I'm on warty on GNOME
<timo_> accidentally exited MIRC
<rellik> is there some way to do 'hosts'-like associations for domain-name/alias instead of IP/alias?  my school uses DHCP and typing "ssh r01ptsmf8.desktop.umr.edu" every time I wanna ssh is a pain
<swim> ah Im on hoary
<azeem> swim: I think it depends on whether you run warty or hoary, they (GNOME) changed the menu in between
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: yes you could use 'hosts' :)
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: it's in /etc/hosts
<HrdwrBoB> sudo vi /etc/hosts
<rellik> HrdwrBoB, /etc/hosts only works for IP/alias
<HrdwrBoB> rellik: if you set the 'search' domain in /etc/resolv.cofn
<HrdwrBoB> you can ssh to 'name'
<HrdwrBoB> where name is name.searchdomain.com
<HrdwrBoB> .conf btw in case you didn't guess
* Agamotto ponders why anything usb needs configuring in the first place....
* Agamotto chuckles
<rellik> HrdwrBoB, heh cool thanks..  he resolv.conf trick is nice :)
<HillTop> I was just looking at http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20041217_17.html#6 and wonder what BOF means?? Thanks
<jdub> HillTop: birds of a feather
<jdub> HillTop: basically a meeting of people with similar interests
<HrdwrBoB> people interested in the same topics
<mako> HillTop: like a workshop except often less structured
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: Kim spent hours last night on ebay buying random wedding 'stuff' like bottle stoppers and candles and stuff
<azeem> reminds me of the SPI workshop in Oslo :)
<HrdwrBoB> and stressing that she didn't have everything organised
<nightgoat> say, has anyone gotten Quake 3 to work with sound in Ubuntu Warty x86?
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, getting married?
<haggai> kent: attach it as a file attachment
<HillTop> Thank you all, and in the security area, what is the issue with Chrooting?  I've been reading about remastering KNOPPIX and see that used there.
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, I jsut got finished playing ;D
<nightgoat> I get an error saying Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<Agamotto> HillTop:  I don't even get the question :)
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: yeah
<nightgoat> as well as some other things.
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, congratulations!
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: thanks :)
<tritium> :)
<kent> haggai, i did. Its just that it confused me a bit, i attached it later on after filing the bug. On the page where i filed the bug, I found no way to attach the picture.
<HrdwrBoB> nightgoat: hang on a second I got it working yesterday
<Agamotto> How did the old expression used to go ????  Felicitations and salutations
* tritium remembers what getting preparing for a wedding is like
<HillTop> chroot, change root to another kernel version. Can you do that if there is no root user?
<BockBilbo> how do i restart the x server???
<Osis> Has anyone Setup a DWL-G630 Cardbus on Unbuntu??? Stupid Ndis Won't work!!!
<nightgoat> ok guys, thanks for checking, any help would be appreciated :)
<rellik> BockBilbo, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Agamotto> So can I, I used to be  wedding planner
<nightgoat> BockBilbo: try hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<BockBilbo> ive tried that...
<BockBilbo> but then when loging in gdm
<BockBilbo> it gives me errors
<nightgoat> hmm.
<HrdwrBoB> nightgoat: echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<LinuxJones> BockBilbo, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<HrdwrBoB> echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<HrdwrBoB> run that
<BockBilbo> thankss
<HrdwrBoB> then run quake3
<nightgoat> let me give it a shot...
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, that "sudo tee" reminds me that /etc/X11/xorg.conf still needs to be fixed
<nightgoat> BockBilbo: have you tried killall -HUP gdm? That might work.
<haggai> kent: thanks, I see it now.  You need to tell me what you changed from a standard ubuntu system.  I don't see such a problem and I need to be able to reproduce it
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: what's wrong with it?
<tritium> HrdwrBoB, can't use sudo to "md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xorg//etc/X11/xorg.conf.md5sum"
<HrdwrBoB> ah yes
<tritium> and the double slash
<HrdwrBoB> double slash is not really a big deal but may as well fix at the same time
<tritium> true
<tritium> hello haggai
* tritium is aka Michael Rimbert
<nightgoat> HrdwrBoB, LinuxJones: I ran the command there, and now I get the error "GETOSPACE: Invalid argument Umm.. Can't do GETOSPACE?"
<haggai> tritium: ah, hi
<tritium> :)
<nightgoat> My guess is some kind of OSS/ALSA conversion thing
<Agamotto> nightgoat:  Tried Ghettospace?
<HrdwrBoB> nightgoat: correct :)
<nightgoat> Agamotto: What is Ghettospace?
<kent> haggai, will do. (perhaps its my theme, i will get the name, and aswell try with the default theme)
<Agamotto> nightgoat:  A bad joke
<HrdwrBoB> nightgoat: what soundcard?
<LinuxJones> nightgoat, Q3 is working just fine under ALSA, is your card supported ?
#ubuntu 2006-01-30
!lilo:*! Hi all. Channel note about ##xen (our local channel for Xen, the operating system virtualizer application).... it's a small channel, but growing. If you know Xen and you'd like to help support it to random passers-by, please stop in. We can use your help. Thanks!
#ubuntu 2006-02-01
!lilo:*! Neoneurone has set up an unofficial sourceforge channel, for users to compare notes and assist each other....if you're interested in participating, please stop by ##sourceforge .... thanks
#ubuntu 2006-02-02
!lilo:*! two small EU regional servers dropped off, total users affected, about 400
#ubuntu 2006-02-03
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
#ubuntu 2007-01-29
<xtknight> how do i prevent the ubuntu update manager from suggesting updates to packages i do not wish to be updated?
<fnord123> is anyone here trying feisty herd2"?
<xtknight> fnord123: i have feisty livecd (more recent) installed but im not using it right now because i haven't migrated all my stuff
<bimberi> xtknight: Use Synaptic to "Lock Version"
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: yeah the interfaces file is right...doesn't show channel though...
<wellstevesays> Can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu to work?
<xtknight> bimberi: any way to do this by command line, out of curiosity?  'aptitude hold' seems to be ignored
<Tatster> wellstevesays:  What's up?
<_`XeOn_> is actually any drivers for a 3dfx voodooo 3 (rev 1)???
<fnord123> xtknight: are you seeing some weird network issues/
<bimberi> !pinning | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<xtknight> fnord123: no
<fnord123> i can't seem to get a dhcp lease at home or at my gfs
<Cozomo> Whats an easy way to change your resolution? I have like 1600X1280 and I'm as blind as ray charles. I need to lower it. I've looked in the xorg.conf but none of the values look too big, in other words, I can't find the resolution I currently have anywhere in xorg.conf
<xtknight> bimberi: thanks
<Philluminati> What's best? ALSA or OSS?
<Music_Shuffle> !resolution | Cozomo
<juano> fnord123: you want to set eth0 for dhcp-server listener?
<Music_Shuffle> >.>
<ubotu> Cozomo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bimberi> xtknight: yw, hopefully useful :)
<Cozomo> Philluminati: I like OSS
<xtknight> Philluminati: alsa is newer and supports more devices.  i dont relaly know what the difference is anyway
<Tatster> wellstevesays:  What help do you need ?
<hornet> witam
<Philluminati> Cozomo, xtknight, thanks
<xtknight> fnord123: is your network adatper enabled?  feisty introduced some new type of network management
<Apollo> OSS is being phased out by Debian
<shorti> witam... jest tu kto kto mwi po polsku?
<shorti> hi...
<hornet> shorti ziomalu :))
<xtknight> fnord123: i guess now that you say it, i disabled the network thing and could never get it enabled again.  not even 'sudo ifup eth0' would work, it returned some obscure error.  it had to be 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<racefire> hey guys. Is it safe to use the Windows based Ubuntu installer?
<gnomefreak> !pl
<fnord123> I used ifdown and ifup... and it cound't get a dhcp lease
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<xtknight> !pl | shorti
<ubotu> shorti: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<newbie> where can i go for general help on linux???
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: ok... the ESSID is right. Te AP MAC address is right.. iwlist works... Mode: Managed... IP Address is right...
<fnord123> oh really? I'll try that
<xtknight> fnord123: then try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' or  'sudo dhclient eth0'
<xtknight> newbie: here
<ArnottAus> damnit... it GTG.. urgent.. I'll be back later
<xtknight> !ask | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArnottAus> sorry guys..
<ArnottAus> i'll look for you in an hour or so...
<fnord123> ok let me try that. /me unplugs wire and shoves it back into the laptop
<bimberi> newbie: here, or ##linux
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: thank you very much for your help!
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: ill be bck soon
<juano> ArnottAus: ok :no prob :-)
<enyc> arc|zzz: just about...
<enyc> arc|zzz: loadidng pastebin...
<newbie> i installed edgy eft on another computer and i am trying to get penggy to work  help please
<arc|zzz> WTF?
<arc|zzz> Sorry.. Wrong window :)
<hornet> same angliki>>??
<enyc> arc|zzz: erm that file is empty apparently
<enyc> arc|zzz: err please chcek that file is not 0 bytes long...
<hornet> klikac klikac i duzo po polsku
<soundray> newbie: since nobody else seems to be replying, here's a generic hint: look for documentation in /usr/share/doc/penggy
<xtknight> !pl | hornet
<ubotu> hornet: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<arc|zzz> I'm sure it isn't
<soundray> newbie: there also appears to be a man page -- try man 8 penggy
<arc|zzz> But... How do I check?
<hornet> dzieki boty
<enyc> arc|zzz: hrrm  id like to see the 'ls -l' actually
<newbie> soundry thank you
<enyc> arc|zzz: 'ls -l (path)', noting that you can use TAB to complete the name
<xtknight> is there a good DEB package generator?  that will help you with scripts and the Status file?
<tim167> anyone know how to make a custom live cd that boots right into a program of choice ?
<xtknight> i say good because i dont want to do it all manually
<hornet> join #ubuntu.pl
<hornet> ops
<xtknight> hornet:  #ubuntu-pl actually
<arc|zzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3254/
<Polarity> Hmm
<Polarity> I'm trying to install to my pen drive
<xtknight> tim167: "linux from scratch" maybe
<Polarity> And it's sticking at 15% saying it failed parititioning
<pbureau> if anyone is trying to compile the new 0.6.4 gnome networkmanager just want yall to know there is a bug in the 'gnome/libnm_glib/libnm_glib.pc' where dbus_diconnected needs to be changed to dbus_close
<hornet> #ubuntu-pl
<Polarity> Any ideas?
<xtknight> hornet: " /join #ubuntu-pl "
<sparr> is there a way to use wildcards with apt-get and have it pick (at random, i dont care how) between conflicting matches?
<tim167> xtknigt: cool, do I need synaptic for that ? ;)
<joe_schmo> what's the name of the .chm viewer for linux again ?
<soundray> tim167: for creating live CDs, check out the dfsbuild package.
<bimberi> !bugs | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<newbie> soundray it isnt under usr its in ect and it wont let me add phone number and name and save error read only
<soundray> !dfsbuild | tim167
<ubotu> dfsbuild: Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1 (edgy), package size 1300 kB, installed size 4404 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc amd64)
<xtknight> tim167: no it's separate from ubuntu altogether.  google "linux from scratch" they might cover how to make livecds and such.
<xtknight> there ya go
<xtknight> dfs looks easier
<pbureau> bimberi- very goo thanks
<pbureau> good
<bimberi> pbureau: yw :)
<pigu> salut
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: you here?
<pigu> buna
<xtknight> joe_schmo: viewing windows help files you mean?  maybe evince will do it
<soundray> newbie: you're probably editing a system file, so you need admin rights. Try with sudo
<pigu> ma ajuta cineva si pe mine?
<joe_schmo> xtknight: that's the one ... thanks
<SmAcKaSs> anyone here that was helping me earlier?
<xtknight> !ro | pigu
<ubotu> pigu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<adaptr> with what ?
* thug hehe postfix 
* juano__ comes back
<tim167> xtknight: the "entirely from source code" on the LinuxFromScratch page scares me a bit ...
<xtknight> tim167: try debian from scratch as suggested earlier
<xtknight> tim167: dfsbuild
<soundray> !dfsbuild | tim167
<ubotu> dfsbuild: Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1 (edgy), package size 1300 kB, installed size 4404 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc amd64)
<adaptr> tim167: as it rightly should.. although if you follow the instructions closely, it's kinda easy
<wellstevesays> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu?
<soundray> tim167: Linux from Scratch is more like a learning routine.
<soundray> !install | wellstevesays
<ubotu> wellstevesays: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<wellstevesays> ?
<Tatster> wellstevesays:  Have you tried a LiveCD?
<corevette> how do i tell if my other hdd is working?
<tim167> thanks!  guys, a lot to look at... again :)
<wellstevesays> I've installed it one
<wellstevesays> But one I put it in my PC
<surgy> ok so im following these instruction http://www.pastebin.ca/331503 and am at the "cd k3b-0.11.23" part and the terminal sayss its not a valid directory can someone help please?
<deg0nz> gn8! (amsg)
<wellstevesays> It doesn't detect the Live CD
<wellstevesays> It boots right up into Windows
<soundray> wellstevesays: you need to setup the BIOS to boot from CD
<wellstevesays> I did
<Polarity> Hmm
<wellstevesays> I am at the Boot Device Menu right now
<Klipsch> by the way, i have trouble with my laptop keyboard... which layout should i take? i have a toshiba 2450... of course generic pc 105 aint working properly. The problem is that i dont have any manual and looking on websites didnt gave me anything :(
<racefire> wellstevesays:you may want to use the windows based installer, so it's a prototype. I think it's safe though
<Polarity> The partitioning on the installer says a minimum of 2GB
<xtknight> surgy: cd into the k3b dir with whatever version it grabbed
<Feengur> hey, i can't remember, what is the nvidia command for configuring your xorg.conf?
<wellstevesays> Whats that?
<Feengur> sudo nvidia-settings xserver-xconfig ?
<racefire> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<Polarity> But isn't it possible to install it to a 1GB pen drive?
<corevette> wellstevesays did you try burning another cd?
<surgy> xtknight: how do i tell what version?
<xtknight> surgy: cd k3b{immediately press tab}
<soundray> wellstevesays: perhaps you copied the .iso to a CD-R instead of making a bootable CD from it?
<surgy> xtknight thnx a million man
<xtknight> wellstevesays: so how does it not work?
<Feengur> anyone know?
<corevette> wellstevesays...what do you use to mount the iso file to the cd?
<wellstevesays> I get a error
<wellstevesays> Soundray I did what the wiki said
<Cin> xtknight: check out this error message: http://rafb.net/p/JrUVja29.html
<xtknight> Feengur: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<wellstevesays> It keeps saying "Strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility"
<Cin> xtknight: I installed the kernel headers as you said, but I'm not sure if that's the right one
<terapicodave> attempted dapper->edgy upgrade last night but it failed in the middle and now, I have to startx manually and when I go to shutdown, it just seems to startup....what should I do or look at?
<metroman> What's the password to become a root user on the Live CD?
<enyc> arc|zzz: erm... 1 -rw-r--r-- 1 giddorah giddorah 0 2007-01-27 01:31 01-ya   -- its 0 bytes !
<soundray> terapicodave: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' if you're on gnome
<Flannel> metroman: like all ubuntu, there is no root account, use sudo
<xtknight> Cin: it doesn't look good.  are you sure those drivers are compatible with your kernel and version of Xorg?
<metroman> Flannel: How, please?
<soundray> metroman: with 'sudo -i' you don't need a password
<Jowi> metroman, type "sudo -i"
<Tatster> wellstevesays: and you have set your BIOS to boot from CD before your HDD ?
<Flannel> terapicodave: try a dist-upgrade again
<metroman> Ok, thanks guys.
<wellstevesays> Yes
<nrdb> I have a ssh connection to a remote computer, I would like to get a web-page from the ADSL modem connected to the remote computer, could this be done via the ssh shell ? how do recomend I do it ?
<Cin> xtknight: no, I am not sure
<wellstevesays> Goes CD Floppy the HDD
<xtknight> Cin: ill try and compile them for you if you really want.  it soudns like youve been struggling for days lol
<wellstevesays> then***
<xtknight> Cin: i have Edgy, though
<Cin> xtknight: I have ;_;
<racefire> wellstevesays: did you see what I said about installing from windows without partitioning?
<terapicodave> Flannel, soundray: which would you do first?
<soundray> nrdb: easiest is probably to run a text mode browser on the remote computer
<wellstevesays> Yeah reading it now
<racefire> ok
<Cin> xtknight: this is where I got the driver, it doesn't have a README.TXT or a kernel version: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1862&DwnldID=8203&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<soundray> terapicodave: mine ;)
<neeto> What are those CVS-like things called where you can post your code, and then give other people the link for it?
<xtknight> what's sudo -i do?  same as 'su'?  what's the difference vs. sudo -H -s ?
<joe_schmo> xtknight: evince just tells me "unhandled mime type : application/x-chm"
<Polarity> Is there a way I can make an ISO from my CD?
<nrdb> soundray: do you know the name of one ?
<joe_schmo> that's a bit weird ...
<soundray> nrdb: links
<xtknight> joe_schmo: im not sure whether evince can do chm or not
<soundray> !links | nrdb
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<Flannel> xtknight: no, not the same as su.  But yes, it opens a shell
<wellstevesays> soundray: you said I just put the ISO on the CD-R instead of a bootable?
<enyc> arc|zzz: you would probably find that right-click on fire etc. will show you the same thing
<soundray> !lynx | nrdb, this is an older one
<ubotu> nrdb, this is an older one: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<Polarity> Is there a way I can make an ISO from my CD?
<Polarity> Using the liveCD part of Ubuntu
<xtknight> neeto: um Koders?
<soundray> wellstevesays: have you downloaded a .iso file from the ubuntu site?
<neeto> xtknight: Maybe
<jevangelo> were is source located after you apt-get something
<jevangelo> is there any source?
<wellstevesays> Yes
<xtknight> jevangelo: not unless you use 'apt-get source'
<Flannel> xtknight: the man page explains it all, -i sets a bunch of other stuff, other than just the homedir
<wellstevesays> Then I used Disk Utility to burn it to a CD
<corevette> how do i see if my second hdd is working??? where is the location i can store files on it?
<soundray> wellstevesays: and if you open it in Windows Explorer, how many files are in the root?
<Polarity> Oh nvm
<bimberi> jevangelo: the .deb files are put in /var/cache/apt/archives
<wellstevesays> Im on OS X
<neeto> xtknight: Not koders, exactly. It's so if you have problems with code, you can send it to someone else to see if they can find a solution
<soundray> wellstevesays: and if you open it in Finder, how many files are in the root?
* thug thinks postfix is wicked :))
<wellstevesays> One sec
<xtknight> neeto: pastebin?
<neeto> xtknight: I think that's it
<jevangelo> if i do apt-get source, where will it go
<wellstevesays> 19 items it says
<xtknight> Cin: no docs inside the file?
<soundray> wellstevesays: also, what kind of Mac is it? Intel, G3, G4, G5?
<xtknight> jevangelo: current directory, type `pwd`
<wellstevesays> Intel
<linux_user400354> the cpu frequency scaling monitor gnome applet does not let me change the cpu speed with a left click in ubuntu. it does work in fedora though. how can i get it to work?
<neeto> xtknight: Yeah, that was it, thanks.
<jevangelo> i have to figure out why pulling and installing vsftp isnt givein me a vsftpd.conf
<wellstevesays> Im Installing it one my PC
<wellstevesays> Should I boot up Windows and check the disc?
<racefire> So, wellstevesays, i take it ur using x86 Ubuntu?
<soundray> wellstevesays: no
<xtknight> linux_user400354: preferences of the applet? is it the same version of applet?
<soundray> wellstevesays: how many files do you see when you look at the CD using the Finder?
<wellstevesays> I see 19 items
<soundray> wellstevesays: good
<Feengur> how do i run the setup program for the xserver?
<Klipsch> Guys please i really really need help, i have trouble with my laptop keyboard... which layout should i take? i have a toshiba 2450... of course generic pc 105 aint working properly. The problem is that i dont have any manual and looking on websites didnt gave me anything :(
<Cin> xtknight: I can't see any
<xtknight> Feengur: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cin> *despair*
<linux_user400354> xtknight: nope, tried that
<soundray> wellstevesays: now, on your PC, in the BIOS setup, do you get to set the boot sequence?
<Feengur> xt, i thought there was something that involved nvidia-config or nvidia-settings
<Feengur> ?
<xtknight> linux_user400354: compare output of `rpm -q gnome-applets` on fedora to `dpkg -s gnome-applets` on ubuntu
<wellstevesays> Im not exactly sure if its the BIOS but I do see a thing that lets me order CDRom, Floppy and HDD
<xtknight> Feengur: sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<starz> oi
<starz> im trying to setup a dlink air dwl-520 rev e wireless card
<wellstevesays> Oh yes Boot Squence -.-
<wellstevesays> Sequence ***
<Tatster>  wellstevesays: When your PC boots up does it spin up the CD drive?  Do you get anything from the CD?
<soundray> wellstevesays: yep, that's the Basic Input/Output System...
<wellstevesays> Um no
<starz> i installed ndiswrapper and got the driver installed but i cant seem to get it to work
<cablesm102> starz, that should work automatically. I'm pretty sure it's an Atheros card...
<Feengur> that's it, thanks xt :)
<starz> its a prism chipset
<xtknight> Cin: "Please download the README.TXT, as it is not included in the package."
<xtknight> Cin: yet there is no readme.txt to download.  lovely
<wellstevesays> I try to tell it to boot from the boot menu but it keeps getting error to say to retry
<nexous> How can I get permission to write to usr/share/fonts foldeR??
<Cin> xtknight: yeah, that's what I thought
<starz> gawd thats what my roomate gets for getting a cheap card....
<xtknight> Cin: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<starz> cablesm102 is there a way to scan for open networks?
<adamonline45> nexous: Sudo?
<nexous> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<starz> with iwconfig i get a list of stats on the card... etc but i still cant get it goign somehow.........
<nexous> How would I go about it adamon??
<soundray> wellstevesays: it's possible that your burning went wrong and your boot CD is faulty.
<wellstevesays> I dont think so, when I put it in and windows was running I got a Ubuntu screen
<soundray> wellstevesays: do you have any CD that would definitely be bootable (to test with)?
<olsen> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<adamonline45> nexous: sudo cp afont.fnt /usr/share/fonts
<wellstevesays> Showing like Gaim and Firefox
<adamonline45> nexous: will copy afont.fnt to /usr/share/fonts
<nexous> okay, where should afont.fnt be locateD?
<adamonline45> nexous: That depends on where it is ;)
<xtknight> is there a good front-end GUI to use for creating Debian packages?
<adamonline45> nexous: afont.fnt is a hypothetical name
* Cin tears hair out and makes a stress ball out of it
<SmAcKaSs> anyone here done the USB install for edgy ?
<nexous> I know, but I'm saynig, if it's in a specific directory, ill have to map it out right?
<olsen> i don't get sound in flash 9, anyone?
<Polarity> When following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xtknight> olsen: common problem discussed on the forums.  search for 'sound flash'
<Polarity> And I've got to the point where it says copy files
<Polarity> It says copy off the cd
<soundray> wellstevesays: do you have a Windows install CD that you could test CD booting with?
<pwk> hi
<xtknight> !enter | Polarity
<ubotu> Polarity: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pwk> i just was told about xubuntu.. whats s specialy bout it?
<Alpha232> when installing  apache2, which version is installed?  prefork perchild or worker?
<xtknight> !xubuntu | pwk
<ubotu> pwk: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<xtknight> pwk: it's lightweight and made for PCs with slow CPUs or little RAM
<wellstevesays> Ah no :( My brother has it
<Polarity> But I can't access my CD with this liveCD mode thing.
<wellstevesays> I've used the disc to install Ubuntu on Parallels
<wellstevesays> It worked there
<Polarity> Any ideas?
<pwk> thxs
<pwk> bbl
<pwk> going to install
<soundray> wellstevesays: oh, okay, that kinda proves its okay.
<Cin> what is git?
<xtknight> Cin: sorta like cvs
<xtknight> Cin: linus's concurrent versinoing system
* Cin facedesks
<adamonline45> nexous: No, not necessarily.  You can move to the folder that the font's in
<adamonline45> nexous: and then type what I said above.
<cinnix> flubox > I have unpacked my styles in the correct directory, documentation says to set it in Fluxbox menu. I fail to see that option
<xtknight> Cin: just download the latest stable binary.  you have enough problms alrady lol
<Cin> xtknight: gladly, care to link?
<nexous> Okay having a bit of trouble doing it.
<fnord123> xtknight: after running sudo ifconfig eth1 up and then init.d/networking restart, I still don't get a dhcp lease. :-S
<nexous> sudo cp /home/nexous/desktop/MonteCarlo/MonteCarloBold.ttf /usr/share/fonts
<xtknight> fnord123: what about sudo dhclient eth0
<soundray> wellstevesays: does your PC have a floppy drive?
<wellstevesays> Yes
<fnord123> i hadn't trues that
<nexous> should i have /usr/share/fonts/truetype/?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nexous about fonts | nexous, see the private message from Ubotu
<soundray> wellstevesays: you could try booting from a smart boot manager floppy and load up the CD from there.
<Cin> xtknight: it's not like I _wanted_ to compile it anyway. I just want to get the bloody thing installed so I can use Ubuntu properly
<soundray> !smartboot | wellstevesays
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polarity> How do I copy a directory?
<wellstevesays> How would I do that?
<soundray> wellstevesays: oops
<adamonline45> nexous: that's a good question, I don't know... my answer is a general one regarding moving a file into a directory you don't have write permissions for.
<adaptr> nexous: only if you installed msttcorefonts
<cinnix> xtknight: ditch the version from the Ununtu repo (sorry im new to linux, trying to get an install on my laptop)
<xtknight> Cin: i dont know.  the website is horrible
<fnord123> s/trues/tried/
<xtknight> cinnix: what?
<nexous> msttcorefonts is that in repo?
<adaptr> yep
<LjL> soundray: smartbootmanager, it's just an alias to "boot" anyway
<Polarity> Anyone?
<adaptr> !ttf
<soundray> wellstevesays: give me a second or two
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnord123> xtknight:  the DHCPDISCOVER requests time out. :(
<Polarity> I need to copy some folders off my CD to my pen drive.
<wellstevesays> K
<xtknight> fnord123: gateway set correctly?
<adaptr> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<cinnix> xtknight: shall I just compile from source the latest version and lose the one from Ubuntu repos/
<soundray> LjL: is that floppy image still on the install CDs? Not with feisty, I just checked...
<adaptr> nexous: ^^^^
<LjL> soundray: i don't quite know
<xtknight> cinnix:are you Cin?  i never saw a name change notice, odd
<cinnix> xtknight: sorry, no i thought you were talking to me ^^
<Polarity> How do I copy a folder at the terminal?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Polarity about cli | Polarity, see the private message from Ubotu
<cinnix> xtknight: im a different person
<LjL> Polarity: "man cp"
<xtknight> cinnix: oh, no.  do you have a question?  and where'd Cin go? lol
<Polarity> Oh right
<adamonline45> xtknight: I jsut saw Cin exit about 1 minute ago
<nexous> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<cinnix> fluxbox > I have unpacked my styles in the correct directory, documentation says to set it in Fluxbox menu. I fail to see that option
<xtknight> adamonline45: gotcha
<nexous> How can i install the msttcorefonts now?
<Polarity> I'm using cp though
<xtknight> cinnix: yikes, not sure
<nexous> Do I have to download a package? or what.
<Polarity> It says ommitting directory casper
<fnord123> how do i check my gateway, from an xterm?
<nexous> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jrib> nexous: enable multiverse
<xtknight> fnord123: "route" then look under gateway?
<nexous> jrib: How?
<cinnix> xtknight: no worries mate, its not too important anyway, just a little problem left on my list :)
<jrib> !multiverse | nexous
<ubotu> nexous: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* nexous is a n00b.
<adamonline45> cat /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jrib> Polarity: cp -a
<xtknight> Polarity: cp -a if you want to copy all of the directory
<fnord123> ok so, I guess "*" is wrong
<xtknight> fnord123: i dont know.  my gateway is listed at the bottom, the rest are *s and it's fine
<xtknight> fnord123: i think it's destination default you want to be looking at
<xtknight> help fnord123 set or find his gateway, i have no idea
<Polarity> Thanks. :D
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have experience with twinview and using modelines at the same time?
<soundray> wellstevesays: you could use Smart Boot Manager (http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html) to create a bootable floppy, which will chainload the CD installer.
<Polarity> Hmm
<Polarity> I'm copying a folder to my 1GB pen drive
* thug everyone seens to say "qmail its shit and stuff" "use postfix its better" and when people are asking for help about postfix no one knows anything :))
<wellstevesays> Do I need a floppy?
<soundray> wellstevesays: yes ;)
<wellstevesays> like a floppy disc?
<Music_Shuffle> ...the other kinds aren't appropriate for this channel, so...yes.
<Polarity> And the 1GB pendrive has 125Mb on it
<Polarity> Yet when I try to copy 10Mb it says it's full
<Polarity> cp: cannot create directory `/media/sdb1/disctree': No space left on device
<SlimG> how do I change a 100Mbit network card to 10Mbit? the cable isn't capable of more than 10Mbit
<xtknight> Polarity: type "df -h"  what does it report for free on sdb1?
<soundray> wellstevesays: if that idea appears oblique, try the Windows-based Ubuntu installer -- but I don't know anything about it, maybe someone else can help.
<xtknight> SlimG: any reason?  i think it autosenses
<wellstevesays> Mmmk thanks
<Polarity> None
<Polarity> Which is strange
<xtknight> what's that one program that changes the NT bootloader and adds an entry to install linux?
<xtknight> i know they had one that worked with ubuntu
<Polarity> I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Polarity> And I've copied casper
<Polarity> Trying to copy disctree now
<jamesr> hi. i'm looking for a certain header file in ubuntu 6.10 (qpointarray.h, incidently) - are there any tools out there to find out what package this would be in?
<terapicodave> xtknight: install.exe?
<coz_> what is the command to find nvidia version
<xtknight> jamesr: http://packages.ubuntu.com  and search for file-within-package
<SlimG> xtknight: the network isn't stable when exceeding speeds above 10Mbit
<soundray> !apt-file | jamesr
<ubotu> jamesr: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<jamesr> xtknight: thanks
<Polarity> Any ideas?
<bruenig> jamesr, libqt3-headers
<xtknight> terapicodave: no it wasnt on the ubuntu cd
<sivik> jamesr, try reading http://www.handhelds.org/~zecke/apidocs/qt/qpointarray-h.html
<sivik> jamesr, its a qt header
<jamesr> bruenig: yeah, but just asking you guys every time i need a header isn't a very scalable solution
<jamesr> i realize that for this header
<bruenig> jamesr, apt-file
<xtknight> jamesr: did packages.ubuntu work?
<terapicodave> xtknight: are you talking about the one that's been dugg and slashdotted recently? There's a story on digg about it right now
<sivik> jamesr, have you tried looking on google before coming in here
<jamesr> i'm installing apt-file
<xtknight> terapicodave: maybe .. ?
<linux_user400354> xtknight: the version is newer in ubuntu so i have no idea Version: 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 and this is fc gnome-applets-2.16.0.1-13.fc6
<jamesr> yes, nothing obvious showed up
<mikeeeeeee> can someone help me get opera running?
<xtknight> linux_user400354: hmm, i dont know
<jamesr> there's quite a few qt-related header packages
<Cin> well, that was fun. in a disappointing way
<bruenig> mikeeeeeee, you just dpkg -i the deb
<Kud|> Is the correct command to allow irc traffic in iptables "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport irc -j ACCEPT"?
<surgy> anyone know the repo that has k3b-mp3 in it?
<xtknight> Cin: is your day getting any better yet?
<sivik> jamesr, i just searched for it and found a whole bunch of stuff, or look for the rpm for it and use alien to get it to a deb package
<bruenig> !info libk3b-mp3
<soundray> Cin: I've missed your question
<mikeeeeeee> yeah, once ive done that, how do i run it?
<ubotu> Package libk3b-mp3 does not exist in any distro I know
<Polarity> xtknight: Any ideas? I just want to get Ubuntu on my pen drive
<LjL> Kud|: if you want to run an IRC server... yes, looks like that i suppose
<Cin> xtknight: I'm about to call the samaritans
<bruenig> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<surgy> anyone know the name of the package that adds mp3 support to k3b?
<bruenig> mikeeeeeee, it should be in the menus
<LjL> Ubotu, tell surgy about mp3 | surgy, see the private message from Ubotu
<Kud|> Ljl What if I just want to allow access to my IRC client to connect to servers?
<xtknight> apt-file...doesnt that only search what you have installed?  how are you supposed to use it?  i dont see qpointarray
<terapicodave> Polarity: livecd plus livecdpersistence?
<LjL> Kud|: you don't need to touch anything
<bruenig> surgy, see what ubotu just said about
<bruenig> s/about//
<mikeeeeeee> hmm, it hasnt come up
<Kud|> LjL oh lol thanks :)
<Polarity> Yeah
<_`XeOn_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> Kud|: besides, unless you *previously* used a "blocking" iptables command, you don't need to use iptables to allow connections at all
<Cin> xtknight: I got a "snapshot" from dri.freekdesop.org and that compiled and installed. then, when I start Xorg, I got an error about GLCore AND that driver "i915" doesn't exist!! what the hell is going on?
<LjL> Kud|: if you think iptables will do that, you're mistaken. ubuntu isn't blocking *any* connections by default
<xtknight> Cin: i dont know :\
<Polarity> And I'm up to the part where I copy disctree, but it's saying my drive is full even though it reports as having 125Mb on it and it's a 1GB drive
<Kud|> LjL Yes I have a blocking command on iptables
<Cin> I think it's time I gave up
<Kud|> LjL Well I'm about to put one up I should say.
<surgy> brueing: yeah that doesnt help with k3b
<bruenig> Polarity, in the past when I deleted stuff off a pin drive, it actually created a .Trash directory on the pendrive and moved it into there thus not deleting it from the drive
<soundray> surgy: yeah, it does. Install it and restart k3b
<surgy> brueing and obciously i dont have the right repo
<bruenig> surgy, it absolutely does help
<bruenig> <ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Kud|> LjL will that effect my connections to IRC if I don't allow traffic to IRC on iptables?
<bruenig> tells you the name of the package and the repo
<Cin> xtknight: thanks for all of your help anyway
<LjL> Kud| it depends on the command. to me, the one you gave looks like a command to allow *incoming* connections to an IRC server, though my iptables memory is not very good
<mikeeeeeee> bruenig-thanks, i guess i just needed an internet connection to get it running
<linux_user400354> how can i disable the bluetooth service that shows in System>Admin>Services completely and to stop it from starting again when i reboot?
<odinriko> I have a logitech m4 gaming mouse, and I am looking for a point in the right direction of getting the thumb button to work.
<LjL> Kud|: the command one normally uses just blocks incoming connections, however, and won't affect outgoing ones... if you block both, you'll have bigger problems than just IRC i guess
<Polarity> What should I do then?
<LjL> Kud|: have you considered using a firewall GUI?
<Polarity> I've turned on hidden folders and I can't see .Trash
<Kud|> LjL ah I see thanks
<davetrow> I just installed Ubuntu and have lost the desktop I configured. When I reboot, I get the original Edubuntu configuration. How can I recover the full Ubuntu GNOME desktop?
<Kud|> LjL nope, should I be? :P
<bruenig> Polarity, just a stab
<Polarity> Thanks anyway :)
<LjL> Kud|: if you're not completely familiar with iptables, and still want to create relatively complex firewalling rules, it's probably worth a shot
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Kud| about firewall | Kud|, see the private message from Ubotu
<xerophyte> how many thinks this good domain name for a free game site www.libregames.com??
<LjL> !firewall | Kud|
<ubotu> Kud|: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mikeeeeeee> depends on if your audience speaks spanish
<LjL> (sorry not sure it would reach you, with the | in your nick)
<bruenig> xerophyte, gooooogle.com would be a good domain name
<Tatster> odinriko:  Try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=logitech+mx
<soundray> linux_user400354: try blacklisting the bluetooth module
<soundray> !blacklist | linux_user400354
<ubotu> linux_user400354: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<Tatster> odinriko: It's a thread I've looked at for my MX 1000 mouse
<xerophyte> bruenig, nope googlenx.com is
<odinriko> Tatster, Thank you I'll do that
<Kud|> LjL thanks
<jmichaelx> does anyone here know what the proper way is to get a broadcom wireless adapter working well in edgy? it worked fine in dapper after extracting firmware with fwcutter, and it is working using the same method in edgy, but it disconnects after a while. any suggestions would be appreciated
<metroman> Does anyone know anything about GameGuard and Linux?
<rubyphyte> how does one setup XGL on ubuntu?  Can anyone recommend a good guide...is it worth doing?
<DavoFrom818> is there a program that will look at a text file and identify the coding or encryption used on it?
<bruenig> !xgl | rubyphyte
<soundray> !xgl | rubyphyte
<ubotu> rubyphyte: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shatrat> metroman, GameGuard is basically a rootkit if i remember correctly, theres really no way to get it going in wine I believe
<surgy> so i followed ubutu's guide to restricted formats and that didnt help
<soundray> DavoFrom818: try 'file'
<jrib> surgy: didn't help with *what*?
<bruenig> surgy, my god man, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<linux_user400354> soundray: bluetooth module is in use by rfcomm,l2cap so it cant be removed right now. are rfcomm,l2cap safe to remove?
<rubyphyte> is it worthwhile to set it up?
<surgy> brueing: i told you i dont have the repo!
<bruenig> rubyphyte, asks the folks in #ubuntu-xgl
<metroman> shatrat: Yes, I realize the evils of GameGuard but some MMOGs require it.
<Cin> god I hate Intel. so much
<sharperguy> when on packages.ubuntu.com is there any way to know which dependencies would be needed on a default install of ubuntu? If not is there a list of all the packages on the default dapper install?
<bruenig> surgy, if you followed the restricted formats wiki you should
<abo> is there an Ubuntu/Debian packaging of maven, or should I install it the standard way described on its website?
<shatrat> metroman, don't play them, or dual boot.  Its pretty much the only option.
<soundray> linux_user400354: yes, you only need them for bluetooth
<surgy> bruing: and i have universe applied aptitude doesnt find it
<bruenig> surgy, paste your sources.list
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> LjL: sharperguy might be interested in your apt site
<LjL> !offline | sharperguy
<ubotu> sharperguy: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<LjL> jrib: oh sorry - thought you didn't know the factoid
<jrib> ah, didn't know about that one
<xtknight> sheesh...there's a website for that?  thanks
<xtknight> thatll save me endless time
<LjL> jrib: which you didn't. nevermind =)
<sharperguy> ooh cheers
<surgy> bruing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3265/ and i dont want the backports
<jmichaelx> surgy: not having the backports may be your problem...
<surgy> oh ok
<xtknight> did he apt-get update?
<nrdb> can I get links to access a password protected web page ?
<surgy> yes i did
<sharperguy> LjL, it says the package does not exist in dapper
<virtu> hi.. I am new here... I am getting some troubles to find the "rhythmlet sensor" that Rhythmet Gdesklets needed, anybody can help me?
<arc|zzz> How can I copy files into folders where I'm not the owner?
<ardchoille42> surgy, I also see you have debian dis repos in lines 39 and 40 and having debian repos is not a good idea.
<bruenig> surgy, so apt-get install says what, that the package couldn't be found?
<LjL> sharperguy, which package is that? (unfortunately i can't access the site, ironically enough :\)
<soundray> nrdb: you probably need links-ssl
<jrib> arc|zzz: you can't
<Polarity> arc: sudo command
<surgy> bruenig: yes and i have my custome built k3b.deb here im gonna try it
<jojoman02> if i make a script executable is there a way to show it (in a terminal) even if the user clicks run instead of show in terminal ??
<xtknight> erm if 'someone' owns 'folder1' but folder1 has permissions of 777 anyone can do anything with it, right?
<nrdb> soundray: it isn't encrypted, just asks for a name and password
<soundray> nrdb: then it should work.
<jrib> xtknight: ok fine you're right :)
<Polarity> Yeah I think so xtknight
<sharperguy> LjL, oh right does it work with universe packages?
<arc|zzz> jrib: There's a game I installed, that installed into the share/games/... And I have to paste a few other games into that folder too to make it work... Manually... But.. How?
<xtknight> :P
<mabus> how come I am only getting a 14kb download speed when downloading from lighttpd on ubuntu off of the vm hosted on it
<xtknight> arc|zzz: if the owner says you can, yes.  he sets permissions fields for other users
<LjL> sharperguy: it should
<Polarity> From an FTP point of view it would.
<soundray> nrdb: I'm not up to date anyway, the proper package you need for ssl is apparently now elinks
<LjL> sharperguy: it should work with main, restricted, universe and multiverse alright
<arc|zzz> xtknight: I'm the owner of the computer, and my user is the only one (Except from root, who probably owns those folders)
<sharperguy> LjL, well it found firefox, but it didnt find blobwars or xchat
<jrib> arc|zzz: use sudo like Polarity suggested.  sudo lets you do things as root.  By the way, I hope you are using /usr/local
<jmichaelx> surgy: i don't know, but i would say you would be MUCH better off to just get your sources.list set up correctly, and skip the debian repos.... you could break your whole system
<arc|zzz> jrib: /usr/local ?
<soundray> nrdb: but a simple password dialog should be well within links's capabilities
<bruenig> surgy, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/k3b/libk3b2-mp3_0.12.17-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jrib> arc|zzz: for installing your custom game stuff
<Polarity> What does this mean?
<Polarity> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/sdb1/dists/stable': Operation not permittedcp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/sdb1/dists/unstable': Operation not permitted
<arturs> how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-5-generic for nvidia-glx ?
<jrib> !sudo | arc|zzz
<ubotu> arc|zzz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shmeelAway> hmm, qemu will only allow me to create at biggest a 512 MB vmdx file, any way to make it bigger?
<fnord123> where can i find the fiestyfawn bug page? is it on launchpad?
<tryll1980> anyone tried GKrellM?
<protocol1> juano, I got the spca5xx driver to show when I do a "dmesg |grep usb
<arc|zzz> jrib: It automatically installed into share :S
<protocol1> doing a reboot
<surgy> jmichaelx: im not using the debian repos i followed a howto on rebuilding k3b from source with mp3 support
<nrdb> soundray: that is what I expected but it allways gives me an 'access denied' error report.
<jrib> arc|zzz: how did you install this game?
<corevette> what are print stylesheets?
<arc|zzz> jrib: Downloaded the deb and double-clicked it
<bruenig> surgy, there is no reason to do that
<jmichaelx> surgy: the last two repos in your sources.list are debian repos
<soundray> nrdb: you're not calling a link that contains the credentials as parameters by any chance?
<LjL> sharperguy: let me check that out... if i can find a way to connect
<_`XeOn_> how do i uninstall beryl?
<surgy> jmichaelx: and i added them for support for something it should be commented
<theflyingfool> are there any programs that allow subscribing to podcasts?
<sharperguy> LjL, All of them are working for Edgy, but not Dapper
<Polarity> Anyone know?
<jmichaelx> ok
<bruenig> theflyingfool, rhythmbox has podcast support
<jrib> arc|zzz: hmm ok, just make sure you don't touch things outside that game directory I guess.  On debian you usually install custom stuff (not packaged) into /usr/local or /opt.  The package manager takes care of the other stuff.  That way the package manager doesn't step on your toes and you don't step on its toes
<LjL> sharperguy: oh, uhm, perhaps i forgot to finish uploading the dapper lists for some reason. shouldn't have, but
<soundray> nrdb: another thing you could do is connect to the remote with 'ssh -X hostname' and run a graphical browser with local graphics output
<shmeelAway> hmm, qemu will only allow me to create at biggest a 512 MB vmdk file, any way to make it bigger?
<nrdb> soundray: don't know, how could I find out ?
<arc|zzz> jrib: I know, but this game is a thirdparty game :) (openttd)
<Polarity> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/sdb1/dists/stable': Operation not permittedcp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/sdb1/dists/unstable': Operation not permitted
<_`XeOn_> LjL..`>what drivers use a video card 3dfx voodooo 3 and how to install it?
<xtknight> is there a good front-end GUI to use for creating Debian packages?
<Polarity> Why do I get that error when copying files off the Ubuntu CD?
-hi2uall:#ubuntu- http://somefoo.net
-hi2uall:#ubuntu- http://somefoo.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eieiu> is there a way to find out the character set of a txt file, its a mysql txt file for a database
<xtknight> eieiu: maybe ' file <txtfile> '
<soundray> nrdb: you can examine a link by hitting '=' in links
<[SilverFox] > LjL ur slow :P
<LjL> pfff
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-457de074.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d SR`Draft-impuLsive]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jojoman02> if i make a script executable is there a way to show it (in a terminal) even if the user clicks run instead of show in terminal ??
<LjL> _`XeOn_: not a clue
<Coir> Could someone please help me setup xauth so I can run X apps via SSH as a regular user?
<Polarity> Does anyone know?
<soundray> eieiu: try the 'file' command
<nrdb> soundray: do you know where I can find an example on setting that up ?
<jrib> jojoman02: hmm open the terminal in the script I guess
<soundray> nrdb: which one?
<sharperguy> LjL, ok
<_`XeOn_> LjL..`>sum1 told me sumtin lik xserver-voodooo but i dont know the complete name
<LjL> _`XeOn_, i don't know
<dagrump> when pointing an app @ a dvd drive do i reference it as /dev/hda or b, or /media/cdrom0 or 1.  2 drives & i need dvdshrink to find everything
<nrdb> soundray: the port forwarding
<xlizer> hey, regarding the bug about smb networks in nautilus... there was a fix apparantly, but I have no idea how to implement it
<_`XeOn_> !xserver
<aliasd> heyas... i have binarys missing from /usr/sbin from various packages, on 6.10 anyone else seen this?
<Polarity> Anyone?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> nrdb: I don't know how to do that off the top of my head -- something with -L and -R options. Why don't you try X forwarding first?
<soundray> nrdb: (assuming you have firefox or something like that on the remote host)
<protocol1> why dont I have a video0 in /dev?
<aliasd> so far the missing bins come from gconf2 and debconf
<jojoman02> jrib: yeah i did that but the problem with that is that the parent script doesn't wait for that terminal to finish before executing the commands after it (which deletes the folder the script i need to run is in)
<arturs> how to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-5-generic for nvidia-glx ?
<nrdb> soundray: it does have firefox,
<soundray> nrdb: so, try 'ssh -X remotehost firefox'
<arc|zzz> What's the command for copying in the console?
<jrib> arc|zzz: cp
<jrib> !cli | arc|zzz
<ubotu> arc|zzz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<shmeelAway> hmm, qemu will only allow me to create at biggest a 512 MB vmdk file, any way to make it bigger?
<jrib> jojoman02: hmm I see.  Why do you need this to be in a terminal?
<Polarity> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/sdb1/dists/stable': Operation not permittedcp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/sdb1/dists/unstable': Operation not permitted
<starz> argh
<_`XeOn_> !x11
<Polarity> Why do I get that when copying from the ubuntu cd?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<starz> i cant get this d@#$@#$ dlink card working no matter what i do
<no0tic>  hi, I became an ubuntu member, I would like to have the ubuntu cloack, how can I do? Freenode staff member told me to ask ubuntu group members
<jmichaelx> does anyone here know what the proper way is to get a broadcom wireless adapter working well in edgy? it worked fine in dapper after extracting firmware with fwcutter, and it is working using the same method in edgy, but it disconnects after a while. any suggestions would be appreciated
<starz> anyone got personal experience with the dlink air dwl-520 rev e wireless card???
<nrdb> soundray: I have done that, the shell didn't return, how do I access it ?
<Polarity> How do I create symbolic links?
<jmichaelx> starz: what chipset does it use?
<Polarity> I think that's the problem
<jrib> Polarity: ln -s
<soundray> nrdb: was firefox already running on the remote host?
<starz> jmichaelx that prism one
<jrib> no0tic: you have to contact seveas I believe
<jojoman02> jrib: this being the second script? that is because that is why it's set up
<starz> i think prism 2.5 rev 1
<jojoman02> jrib: way*
<starz> ive tried native stuff and the ndiswrapper stuff and i got the driver installed............
<jmichaelx> ok i don't know much about prism, although i think they can usually be configured to work
* starz sighs
<jrib> jojoman02: I meant what's the reason for designing this this way?
<starz> perhaps i have the wrong prism driver?
<no0tic> jrib, thanks
<Jelloman> i need help bad
<Jelloman> installing 6.10
<Jelloman> someone mind helping me in pm/
<jrib> !pm | Jelloman
<ubotu> Jelloman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<xlizer> hey, regarding the bug about smb networks in nautilus... there was a fix apparantly, but I have no idea how to implement it
<Jelloman> Ok
<Jelloman> I resized my windows partition to 22 gig
<Jelloman> Now I have 15.something gig left
<Jelloman> and i dont know what to set that to
<jrib> !enter | jojoman02
<ubotu> jojoman02: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> sharperguy: oh, right. the Dapper Universe file i put there was incomplete, and i didn't notice. can't fix it now since i need to access the server via a slow proxy
<KingChef> i puled out everything in my computer to clean it, put it back in, and everything booted up fine, i got to the ubuntu loading splas screen and it wont boot, using my live disk i found out that there is an error, is there anything i can do in recovery mode or anything to fix it?
<dsdsa> how can I install some packets from another cd  linux linux distribution on ubuntu easy? plz help me!!!
<nrdb> soundray: it wasn't, but it seems to be running now, the shell just returned, and firefox isn't running on the remote anymore.
<Jelloman> and i dont know what to set that to
<jojoman02> jrib: well i want to have script1 extract stuff then run script2, wait for it to finish, then delete the files it extracted (which includes script one), i would like to show script2 running with atleast a terminal
<Jelloman> Someone please help me with 6.10 ubuntu installation.
<xlizer> hey, regarding the bug about smb networks in nautilus... there was a fix apparantly, but I have no idea how to implement it
<davetrow> I'm new to IRC, so forgive me if I seem clueless. I am. But can anyone offer me some help with basic Gnome configuration?
<soundray> nrdb: did you get a firefox window after all?
<mby> Is it safe to change repos to feisty and download the programs actualizations ????
<Polarity> jrib
<Polarity> Now it says operation not permitted
<soundray> mby: no
<Jelloman> Someone kindly pm me with a mindset of helping me
<jrib> jojoman02: what does your script1 look like atm?
<soundray> !feisty | mby
<ubotu> mby: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<crazy_penguin> night to all
<Jelloman> :( Please I need help.
<jrib> Jelloman: use the 15gb free to install ubuntu.  I'm not sure what the question is
<nrdb> soundray: after the command return I got a firefox window connect to the local computer.
<sharperguy> LjL, thats fine, ill just have to hope the Edgy and Dapper dependancies are the same for now
<Jelloman> jrib
<Jelloman> May I pm you?
<demreath> Hi! Where should I put "setterm -blank 0 -powersave off" to disable screen blanking? I've put it into /etc/rc.local but it doesn't work.
<jrib> Jelloman: please just ask here.  That way everyone can help you
<Jelloman> Well ok...
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows
<Jelloman> bc i want to be able to dual boot
<Polarity> jrib
<Polarity> I did what you said
<Jelloman> like windows one day
<Polarity> But it won't work
<Jelloman> linux the other
<Jelloman> but i dont know what to set the other partitions too
<DavoFrom818> ok i have a RC4 encrypted file of which i do not have the key to decrypt how can i do this???
<Polarity> Operation not permitted.
<Plouj> hi
<jrib> Jelloman: try to keep your responses on one line
<Plouj> so, is the desktop install CD also a Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Jelloman> ok
<jrib> Polarity: what exactly did you do?
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...
<soundray> nrdb: seriously? Please confirm by putting "file:///etc/hostname" as the URL
<Jelloman> Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux
<poningru> Plouj: yes
<Polarity> sudo ln -s /media/sdb1/dists/stable /media/sdb1/dists/edgy
<Plouj> is it possible to use Ubuntu's install CD to resize NTFS parttions to create an empty partition for a Ubuntu install?
<Plouj> poningru: cool
<poningru> Plouj: yes
<cwill1> can somebody help me with a networking/iftab problem?
<poningru> rebz: ntfs repartitioning
<poningru> cwill1: whatsup?
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux
<jrib> Polarity: does /media/sdb1/dists/edgy already exist?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how to pass on a custom modeline in xorg.conf using twinview?
<Polarity> No
<Polarity> Oh hold on
<Polarity> Yes.
<poningru> Jelloman: how big is your hdd?
<cwill1> poningru: I've got two network cards, but which one is eth0 or eth1 changes every time I reboot
<jrib> Polarity: that is why
<Jelloman> I got 15 gig left after the 22 resize
<netzen> how can i install packets from another distribution cd on ubuntu? who can help me plz!!!
<poningru> cwill1: um... that should not be happening
<cwill1> poningru: the _mac_ address is also changing somehow
<poningru> cwill1: thats impossible
<jrib> netzen: what are you trying to install?
<cwill1> poningru: I wish
<Plouj> poningru: so, even if my whole pysical drive is broken up into NTFS partitions, I can resize one of them, without loosing data and install Ubuntu, all with the tools on the install CD?
<poningru> thats set by the hardware
<cwill1> poningru: you'd think so
<mena> friends why azureus while opening it and after opening it in no seconeds its closed and i saw the proceccesor and found that java closed so any idea
<poningru> cwill1: what makes you think tis switching?
<Polarity> How do I do this then jrib?
<Polarity> I want the folder stable to go to edgy
<poningru> Plouj: yes... but there is always a probability of losing data
<jrib> Polarity: use -f too, see 'man ln'
<Plouj> poningru: of course. Ok, thanks.
<soundray> mena: have you installed Sun Java?
<jojoman02> jrib: http://pastebin.com/869850
<cwill1> poningru: there's dhcp on only one connection, and which interface grabs the address changes when I reboot, but eth0 and eth1 always have the same mac
<poningru> Plouj: its not supposed to, but you know never 100% success
<Jelloman> :(
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux...I have 15 gig left for a new partition...my harddrive is 37 gig in all
<netzen> jrib I want to install all security stuff from backtrack on ubuntu , so I need to have the backtrack menu on my ubuntu start
<Junito> hi
<netzen> jrib understend me?
<cwillu> poningru:  here now
<Polarity> jrib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Plouj> poningru: I meant more like intentional data loss. For example, thought I would have to completely whipe one of my NTFS partitions and then re-partition the empty space to fit Ubuntu.
<Carpe> Can someone help me fix this error? ""/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/coir/.Xauthority"
<mena> soundray, yes as i guess bec if i didnt it wouldnt work bec it was working but after installing firefox that happened
<poningru> cwillu: are all the interfaces connected to same router etc.
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux...I have 15 gig left for a new partition...my harddrive is 37 gig in all
<jmichaelx> anyone know anything about the 'cafuego' repos?
<poningru> Plouj: how big is that ntfs partition?
<jmichaelx> !cafuego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafuego - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polarity> That's the guide I'm following, but where it says to copy dists, stable and unstable underneath that folder wouldn't copy
<ardchoille42> Carpe, have you been using sudo with GUI apps?
<poningru> Plouj: and how much data do you have ont here?
<cwillu> poningru: no;  one is the lan, the other is straight into the highspeed-modem
<xtknight> anyone know of decent color calibration software for linux that supports the Gretag Macbeth Eye One Display 2?
<poningru> cwillu: which one is dhcp?
<cokeslut> Hi
<Plouj> poningru: I have 4: 90GB, 90GB, 90GB, and 20GB (I think). Each partition has no more than 5GB used.
<Carpe> ardchoille42: Not that I can recall, I may have once.
<cwillu> poningru: wan
<isofunk> sup
<netzen> jrib I want to install all security stuff from backtrack on ubuntu , so I need to have the backtrack menu on my ubuntu start
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux...I have 15 gig left for a new partition...my harddrive is 37 gig in all
<poningru> cwillu: how is it possible for them to switch then???
<netzen> how can i install packets from another distribution cd on ubuntu? who can help me plz!!!
<isofunk> dunno
<cokeslut> I'll find out
<poningru> Plouj: woah weird
<jrib> netzen: I have no idea what backtrack is
* Pelo wonders what xtknight  does that he knows about greta macbet
<ardchoille42> Carpe, That error is a perfect example of why we on't use sudo with GUI apps: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux...I have 15 gig left for a new partition...my harddrive is 37 gig in all...This is ubuntu 6.10 by the way.
<Plouj> netzen: you mean packages?
<Plouj> poningru: not my design :)
<netzen> yes
<KingChef> i puled out everything in my computer to clean it, put it back in, and everything booted up fine, i got to the ubuntu loading splas screen and it wont boot, using my live disk i found out that there is an error, is there anything i can do in recovery mode or anything to fix it?
<xtknight> Pelo: color enthusiast basically.
<netzen> Plouj
<cwillu> poningru: it's almost like iftab is being used to reconfigure the interfaces rather than just rename them
<Plouj> Jelloman: what are your ideas?
<Jelloman> My first partition is 22 gig for my windows...I dont know what to make the other partitions...Also remember I want to be able to use windows or linux...I have 15 gig left for a new partition...my harddrive is 37 gig in all...This is ubuntu 6.10 by the way.
<Jelloman> I dk
<Jelloman> I just want ubuntu dang it
<poningru> Plouj: I would move entire content of two partitions to another partition then
<Pelo> Jelloman,  you are this close to getting  banned for spamming
<Plouj> Jelloman: stop repeating yourself, first of all. Then I'll help you.
<Jelloman> Sorrrrrrryyyyyy
<Jelloman> Its just i'm stressed out.
<cwillu> poningru: but it doesn't look like either interface is promisc
<jrib> Polarity: if a file foo exists, you can't overwite it using ln unless you pass the -f switch
<Plouj> Jelloman: how much RAM do you have?
<netzen> how can i install packets from another distribution cd on ubuntu? who can help me plz!!!
<Jelloman> Where do I find that?
<poningru> cwillu: that is extremely weird
<Spenceh0e> Help! Im a hopeless windows user, trying to do a dual isntall of Ubuntu to try out the system and im having installation problems
<soundray> mena: run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and ensure that the Sun jre is selected
<ardchoille42> netzen, That's not a good idea and can wreck your system.
<Jelloman> how do i found out how much ram i have
<poningru> cwillu: without being there I dont know what to tell you dude
<netzen> ardchoille42 why?
<poningru> Jelloman: are you in ubuntu right now?
<cafuego_> Jelloman: `free -m'
<Jelloman> no
<Carpe> ardchoille42: All right, thank you for the information. Is there any way to fix my current problem, though?
<soundray> Jelloman: cat /proc/meminfo
<Plouj> Jelloman: if you wanna talk to me, hilight me by including my name in your messages
<mena> soundray, okay
<Jelloman> i'm not in ubuntu
<Pelo> Spenceh0e,   unless you want to trash your windows install , use something like partition magic to resize your partition first
<cwillu> poningru: iftab is the right thing to be editing to make sure interfaces come up under the same name, right?
<ardchoille42> Carpe, Not sure, sorry :(
<poningru> Spenceh0e: whats wrong?
<Plouj> Jelloman: in Windows, checking "My Computer" properties would tell you your RAM amount
<Jelloman> Plouj, I just need help setting up a second partition for linux/ubuntu
<Carpe> Can anyone help with
<poningru> cwillu: well you shouldnt be really editing that
<Carpe> Bleh...
<Polarity> Both stable and unstable don't exist on my drive jrib
<Pelo> Spenceh0e,  weren'T you asking about this stuff in ##linux a few minutes ago ?
<ardchoille42> netzen, Because packages from another distro can replace system files and then the system won't work correctly.
<poningru> cwillu: as in the system is supposed to handle that
<Jelloman> 640mb of ram Plouj
<jrib> jojoman02: how does gnome-terminal -x differ from gnome-terminal -c?
<Plouj> Jelloman: ok, I was asking because the amount of RAM determines how big your SWAP partition should be.
<cwillu> poningru: um, well, you kinda have to if you've changed interfaces, no it doesn't handle that except on the initial install
<shmeelAway> qemu will only allow me to create at biggest a 512 MB vmdk file, any way to make it bigger?
<Carpe> Could someone help me unlock .Xauthority, as I get this error when trying to login via ssh using -X, ""/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/coir/.Xauthority"
<Plouj> Jelloman: Ok. Do you want to use the whole 15GB for Ubuntu?
<Jelloman> Plouj, Is that a good thing?
<jrib> Polarity: ok, what are you trying to do now and what is the problem?
<Jelloman> Plouj I still want my windows though
<Polarity> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<netzen> ardchoille42
<Jelloman> Plouj also remember...this is ubuntu 6.10
<Spenceh0e> theres a fat16 partition at the front mf my HD, and i keep getting an error when the install begins
<poningru> cwillu: well right except that is not supposed to be changed at all
<jrib> Polarity: right, what part
<netzen> ardchoille42  but I have this posibility to do that?
<Polarity> I'm following that jrib, and I'm trying to copy dists off the CD
<Spenceh0e> [16:19]  <Spenceh0e> but I keep getting this error "The test of the file system with type fat16 iin [artition 1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors)
<Plouj> Jelloman: if you use 15GB for Ubuntu, and leave the other 22GB for Windows, you'll still be able to use Windows.
<poningru> cwillu: that is supposed to be set in stone
<cwillu> poningru: ?
<Polarity> But stable and unstable won't copy
<fluvvell> whats a good music program for ubuntu - eg midi
<jojoman02> jrib: it executes everything after -x inside the newly launced terminal:)
<Jelloman> Plouj, Kk...So whats teh option I set it as? linux-swap?
<ardchoille42> Carpe, ls -la /home/USERNAME/.Xauthority
<Jelloman> Oatmeal is teh suxxorz
<Jelloman> Had to say it
<ardchoille42> Carpe, Who owns that file?
<mena> soundray, i had this and sorry for lines .
<mena> -------------------------------------
<mena>           1    /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<mena>           2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<mena> *+        3    /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<arturs> configure-debian > utils > console-setup : after reboot settings diapiar
<poningru> fluvvell: what do you mean eg midi?
<Plouj> fluvvell: maybe audacious?
<poningru> like for recording from midi?
<ardchoille42> netzen, If you want to break your system and possibly render it useless, you can.
<Plouj> Jelloman: what do you mean what option? Are you already at the installer screen?
<Pelo> Spenceh0e,  what other os are you running on this computer ?
<fluvvell> plouj: one that might be a bit like garageband on the mac
<jrib> jojoman02: I meant -e, sorry.  I'm guessing it won't amke a difference though
<Spenceh0e> xp
<Plouj> fluvvell: no idea, sorry.
<soundray> mena: 1) do not paste here, 2) install sun-java5-jre
<Jelloman> Plouj: No I just dont know how to set up the ubuntu partition
<netzen> ardchoille42 can u teachme how to do that?
<poningru> fluvvell: oh audacity is def for you
<Carpe> ardchoille42: It shows: -rw------- 1 coir coir 221 2007-01-21 22:20 /home/coir/.Xauthority
<Plouj> Jelloman: the installer will guide you through it.
<fluvvell> plouj, thanks anyway.
<poningru> fluvvell: also try jekosher
<Pelo> Spenceh0e,  and your hdd is formated in fat16 &
<Polarity> Any idea jrib?
<jrib> Polarity: it says "You don't need to copy the symlinked folders over (/dists/stable, /dists/unstable, /ubuntu) - bernstein"
<linux_user400354> mena:  1.4 is old. i think 1.6 is already out.
<Jelloman> Plouj: I got the ISO version
<ardchoille42> netzen, No, I will not teach you how to do something that will likely destroy your system, sorry.
<Polarity> Oh
<fluvvell> poningru: thanks
<Spenceh0e> just one very small partition, which I imagine is the dell rcovery partition
<mena> soundray,okay
<Polarity> I was following it down, was that at the bottom or something?
<Jelloman> Plouj: Aka I downloaded mine
<Plouj> Jelloman: good. Burn that ISO onto a disk
<jrib> Polarity: it's right above "Making the pendrive bootable"
<mena> linux_user4000345, okay
<Plouj> Jelloman: your 15GB partition, is it already not used by windows?
<Pelo> Spenceh0e,  how is your hdd partitionned ?
<jojoman02> jrib: nevermind, man i just found my solution, xterm, if you use xterm it will wait until xterm finishes
<jrib> jojoman02: k
<ardchoille42> Carpe, Sorry, no clue.. I just recognised your problem from the same problem I had and figured you had run sudo with GUI apps.
<Plouj> Jelloman: how many partitions is your disk currently partitioned into?
<Jelloman> Plouj: Yes...Windows is already partitioned into 22 gigs
<BrendanM> So when I try to run games in fullscreen mode, I get an error about "no fullscreen modes available" is that something that can be fixed by messing with xorg.conf?
<Jelloman> Plouj: One at the moment and thats windows
<netzen> ardchoille42 I need some packets from that distro, but I don;t want to leave ubuntu
<Plouj> Jelloman: ok, great. So, in the Ubuntu installer, just choose the 15GB partition to be used for Ubuntu.
<Jelloman> Plouj: How
<Carpe> ardchoille42: Well, thanks anyway.
<Plouj> Jelloman: wait
<Jelloman> Plouj: Theres no ubuntu selection...is it linux-swap
<thug> whats the permission for /home/vmail ?  so postfix can write to it ?
<thug> maildir delivery failed: create maildir file /home/vmail/tupacfan.org/lol/tmp/1170030160.P10595.Tupacfan.Org: Permission denied)
<Plouj> Jelloman: are you already looking at a ubuntu installer?
<Spenceh0e> pelo: one very small fat16, then a 35odd gig NFTS with windos, then a 12odd gig ext3 parition for linux, then an extendeed partition wiht a 1.5gig swap and a 5odd gig fat32
<Murchadh> Carpe, Is there free space on the /home directory? Can prevent logging in. Worth checking.
<ardchoille42> netzen, What exactly do you need from that other distro? Have you checked the repos for those packages?
<Plouj> anyone know where I can find this site with step by step Ubuntu installer screenshots?
<Hing> is there a way to install ubuntu only on my flash drive and leave my regular HD alone?
<Jelloman> Plouj: Not yet...remembering what I saw
<poningru> Hing: yes
<poningru> !install | hing
<ubotu> hing: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Plouj> Jelloman: hang on
<Pelo> Spenceh0e, is there anything on the linux partition right now ?
<Hing> thanks
<Carpe> Murchadh: I can login fine, the problem is I cannot run GUI apps via ssh
<Spenceh0e> i just used a boot cd to load partition magic, and i dont see anythign wrong with this fat16 partition
<poningru> Hing: the first link is what you are looking for
<netzen> ardchoille42 i need all the security stuff : scanners, database exploits, etc...those i cant find for ubuntu
<Spenceh0e> pelo - there shouldnt be, but ubuntu makes me set it to format anyway.
<poningru> Carpe: you have to run X over ssh for that
<riotkittie> fat16? oye.
<Polarity> jrib: On the editing syslinux.cfg part of the guide, what does it mean by adapt?
<poningru> Carpe: thats kinda harsh to setup
<Spenceh0e> and thats when I get the error, after I set up the partitions, and set grub (hdo,2)
<ardchoille42> netzen, Sounds suspicious to me, I can't help you.
<soundray> nrdb: are you all right now?
<Spenceh0e> it starts to install and, I get that error about the fat16 partition
<Carpe> poningru: It works fine as root, and it worked fine on a previous Ubuntu installation of mine before
<jrib> Polarity: modify I guess.  Probably not a native speaker
<calamari> anyone know of a good program that would allow me to capture video (and audio) on demand?
<netzen> ardchoille42 i can install that distro with vmware bt it's working not good
<mena> linux_user4000345, how to install 1.6 or installing  sun-java5-jre will do so
<torrrrr> where si a good place to intall extention gloably for firefox?
<Polarity> Ah okay.
<shmeelAway> qemu will only allow me to create at biggest a 512 MB vmdk file, any way to make it bigger?
<stepanstas> hey gusy
<Pelo> Spenceh0e, boot up the ubuntu live cd,   in the menu under system , admin,  use gnome partition editor,  empty out the ext3 partition, and then install ,  use that partition to install ubuntu on
<soundray> mena: stick with sun-java5-jre and you will be fine
<dabaR> Does anyone know what this process does: "/usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7"?
<Hing> what does "persistent mode" mean?
<Plouj> Jelloman: you are probably talking about partition types when you say "linux-swap". You need one small partition for swap, so make 1GB partition with type "linux-swap", and make 14GB of type "reiserfs".
<mena> soundray, okay
<calamari> shmeelAway: might also try asking in #qemu
<soundray> dabaR: it's your X server
<Jelloman> Plouj: And then I'm all set?
<shmeelAway> ok
<shmeelAway> what server?
<distro-tester> i installed skype for windows whit wine but dosen't work u know how to remove it on kubuntu?
<shmeelAway> this one?
<Carpe> \
<stepanstas> Are there any programs that record the screen, not take screen shots, but video?
<calamari> shmeelAway: yeah
<netzen> distro-tester apt-get install skype
<thug> how do i set drwxr-xr-x ?
<dabaR> soundray: thank you. What is it's /etc/init.d script name, if any?
<ardchoille42> stepanstas, istanbul can do that.
<poningru> well yeah you cant run X without root
<Jelloman> Plouj: Sorry for flashing...but then after that I click install right
<Plouj> Jelloman: should be. If you are not sure about something, use the IRC client in the Ubuntu live cd to ask more questions.
<ShiftyPowers> man, i'm really bummed, almost there on my cloned setup
<ShiftyPowers> but the resolution is messed on the second monitor
<demreath> thug: chmod 755
<distro-tester> yes thanx netzen id like to remove skype for windows that dosen't work whit wine first how i do that?
<Plouj> Jelloman: I'm not sure. I don't have the ubuntu installer in front of me.
<poningru> Carpe: I think I am misunderstanding you
<soundray> dabaR: it's typically called through one of the ?dm's, ie. /etc/init.d/gdm
<Jelloman> Plouj: Its ok
<Feengur> what is the cp format for copying an entire dir to another dir?
<poningru> Carpe: explain the problem once more
<Jelloman> Plouj: Thanks for all your help :)
<poningru> Feengur: cp -r
<Plouj> Jelloman: yw
<Feengur> kk
<poningru> Feengur: more help at man cp
<poningru> ;)
<ardchoille42> Feengur, cp -r /path/dir /path
<netzen> distro-tester killall -9 wine:) I don't know what you've done before
<torrrrr> where si a good place to intall extention gloably for firefox?
<Murchadh> Carpe, What command do you use to initialise the ssh connection?
<Carpe> poningru: My objective is to login to ssh, as in "ssh -X user@host" and run a GUI app over ssh. The problem is, when I login as a regular use, I get an error saying .Xauthority is locked
<dabaR> soundray: I thought as much. I just killed that one. But that process is still there. OK, well, I will try killing it manually. Are you sure on the various options it is not by chance something weird?
<Polarity> Hmm
<soundray> dabaR: no, quite the opposite
<Polarity> It says /dev/sdb1 is busy when I try to unmount it
<dabaR> Carpe: check the permissions on that file. it is in your ~
<dabaR> soundray: OK, thank you.
<soundray> dabaR: look at mine: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Polarity> Is there a way to check what's using it?
<xtknight> not a linux question but can i install windows xp on a usb hard disk?  i dont want to bugger around with my internal HDs
<stepanstas> ardchoille42, thanks i found it, ill see how well it work
<dabaR> soundray: same, OK, thanks a lot.
<Hing> what does "persistent mode" mean?
<ardchoille42> stepanstas, I believe that app uses the notification area to work.
<xtknight> Hing: what's the context?
<Polarity> No xtknight
<Murchadh> Carpe, I use ssh 192.168.1.1 -l username
<fnord123> youll want to remove -nolisten tcp as no exploits have been found
<Polarity> It doesn't load USB drivers early enough iirc
<Hing> installing on a usb pen drive
<xtknight> Polarity: but i could through f8, no?
<fnord123> and if you want to pull up a window from a remote machine, youll need it to listen
<xtknight> Polarity: f6  i mean
<Polarity> As in keeps your files Hing
<netzen> distro-tester or if you have tryed to install skype that try to go in /home/yourname/.wine/drive_c/Program Files and erase all data containing skype
<Hing> thank you
<Polarity> Possibly
<soundray> xtknight: I'm pretty sure Microsoft has done everything to actively *prevent* that kind of thing
<amr> hi
<Polarity> What do you want to use it for xtknight ?
<nrdb> soundray: that is going now, very very slow, but I can get the info I want, thanks.
<Polarity> If it's file copying or simple one off stuff, try BartPE
<amr> help
<xtknight> Polarity: my windows xp install died and installing it again would probably wreak havoc on my boot sectors, etc, i just dont want to deal with it.  i want it on a separate thing.
<amr> i can't send files using gaim
<Polarity> AAAAAAAAAH
<Polarity> oops
<psyoptik> what program is the easiest to setup a mp3 streaming server with? I've tried several and am having no luck. I must be missing something.
<soundray> nrdb: good. If your net connection is slow, you could try ssh -CX to activate compression
<xtknight> Polarity: BartPE is an option.
<amr> help
<arturs> filed to load module "wfb"
<Polarity> *Ah.
<soundray> xtknight: consider BartPE
<Carpe> Murchadh: Ha, your method, with -X added, works. Thank you
<Polarity> YEah
<xtknight> i just need to run my windows color calibration software
<amr> it say's "XXX has cancelled you request"
<Polarity> Also, is there  away to check what's using /dev/sdb1?
<Murchadh> Carpe, Excellent!
<xtknight> and i can't inside vmware because vmware's video driver does not permit the changing of gamma
<chuckfromchan> hey i've got a question about ubuntu on powerpc ibook g4
<Polarity> I'm trying to unmount it but it says it's busy :/
<Pelo> xtknight,  have you tried it with wine ?
<xtknight> Pelo: i could try that.  but the eye one display needs a driver as well.  no driver for linux
<chuckfromchan> will my airport card still work and will I still be able to connect to my wireless network after I install ubuntu?
<stepanstas> ardchoille42, it crashes on me for some reason
<Cryoniq> Hmm this is really confusing me with Azureus.. I set it to use ports 49152-50000. I forwarded those in firewall to correct IP. I also had another machine with bittorrent using 50001-50500 etc. So.. now I removed the later, and then the first ones azureues tell me that it has a firewall problem.. lol
<Pelo> xtknight,  you are screwed then,  deal with it
<chuckfromchan> anyone know?
<majortom> chuckfromchan: yes and no, its a lot simpler to do now, but it work out of the box
<xtknight> Pelo: err ok.
<Cryoniq> gotta love networking....
<arturs> filed to load module "wfb" - version of module is not correct
<masticate> hi
<majortom> chuckfromchan: you have to follow a few instructions
<KingChef> using the grub command line i typed in kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/bev/hda1roquietsplash i tried bootx it tells me starting up then tells me kernel panic-not syncing; vfs; unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<soundray> chuckfromchan: it depends on which particular chipset Apple used in your iBook, but chances are that it will work, possibly after a bit of fiddling
<Carpe> Cryoniq: More than Church's chicken?
<Polarity> Also, is there  away to check what's using /dev/sdb1?
<Polarity> I'm trying to unmount it but it says it's busy :/
<mena> soundray,why should i stick with java5
<xtknight> Polarity: sudo lsof | grep sdb1
<Cryoniq> Carpe he he
<mena> soundray,bec of supporting
<Spenceh0e> if the ext parition that i awnt to install ububntu on is partition 3, then grub does in to (hd0,2) right?
<arturs> KingChef: me too
<chuckfromchan> like what kind of stuff would i have to do to make the card work?
<Carpe> Murchadh: A question, what is the dif in ssh host -l uname and ssh uname@host ?
<soundray> mena: because it is available as a package. That means it is designed to work with Ubuntu.
<poningru> Spenceh0e: yes
<majortom> chuckfromchan: hold on let me find the page i used
<poningru> Spenceh0e: err no
<chuckfromchan> majortom: ok thanks
<poningru> Spenceh0e: grub goes in an entire hdd
<Spenceh0e> ??
<mena> soundray,okay
<xtknight> i guess i'll just try and reinstall windows...grrr i hate reinstalling windows
<poningru> Spenceh0e: just leave whatever is on there as alone
<Pelo> Spenceh0e,  sounds about right
<poningru> Spenceh0e: it probably shows as hd0
<arturs> KingChef: try install linux-kernel-image-686
<shmeelAway> noone in #qemu responding
<shmeelAway> -.-
<majortom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=63d3dde681fcd0d4ffa3c94a0c3c496f&t=142727
<majortom> ^^ chuckfromchan
<DemisM> where are the cxflags set?
<DemisM> or where are they at?
<DemisM> cflags
<majortom> chuckfromchan: it says for dapper, but i used edgy and it works the same
<cafuego_> DemisM: in the Makefile, of course.
<masticate> if i install apache1 and apache2, will they conflict each other?
<chuckfromchan> majortom: i hope the ubuntu disk i have is dapper or edgy
<chuckfromchan> thanks for the help!
<cafuego_> masticate: if you run both one ht esma eport on the same IP address, yes
<poningru> DemisM: there is no /etc/make like in gentoo
<majortom> chuckfromchan: no problem
<cafuego_> s/ ht esma eport/the same port/
<nexous> Hi
<arturs> filed to load module "wfb" - version of module is not correct
<Zimbabwe> didnt work
<cafuego_> DemisM: is there a reason the normal GFLAGS aren't sufficient?
<DemisM> cafuego, ddd, anyways there is no way of getting precompiled progs for my processor?
<masticate> that makes sense...thanx
<Zimbabwe> k
<DemisM> cafuego, maybe they are
<arturs> filed to load module "wfb" - version of module is not correct. How to fix it?
<soundray> shmeelAway: have you seen /usr/share/doc/qemu/qemu-doc.html ?
<nexous> I'm using BlueFish editor and tring to save but, "File Save Error: cannot write to "/var/www/cal.php" comes up.
<cafuego_> DemisM: No, ther is _no_ point recompiling stuff for your CPU.
<nexous> I'm guessing that it's a due to permissions but how can I allow to write?
<soundray> nexous: save it to your home directory and copy it from there to /var/www/ with sudo
<linux_user400354> how can i change what is in this proc file? ive been able to add things to it but not delete. i need to be able to change whats in it for sound to work in certain apps. /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<poningru> DemisM: if you are using a normal x86  proc
<shmeelAway> soundray is that a site?
<Polarity> brb
<xtknight> nexous: set write permissions on /var/www so your user can access it
<poningru> or one of the supported procs rather
<kingchef-> didnt work
<Polarity> Testing pendrive version of Ubuntu
<soundray> shmeelAway: no, it's a local file that was installed with qemu
<shmeelAway> k
<cafuego_> DemisM: install libc6-i686 and that will give you relatively optimised stuff. Anywhere else apps mainly just idle and wait for user input.
<nexous> soundray: i would have to copy everytime though, | xtknight, could I set a task to run it all the time?
<xtknight> nexous: task to run what ?
<poningru> DemisM: and if not the user its usually the hdd that is the bottleneck
<kingchef-> didnt work error 1; file name must either be an absolute path name or block list
<nexous> Sorry, that wasn't suppose to go to you.
<nexous> xtknight, how do i change permissions to the folder?
<nexous> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<xtknight> nexous: sudo chmod u+w /var/www to enable user writes to WWW
<nexous> Still comes up with File Cannot be saved..
<chuckfromchan> majortom: the cd i have says "Version 6.06 LTS for your Mac"
<chuckfromchan> does that wrk?
<cafuego_> And keep in mind: features kill puppies.
<majortom> chuckfromchan: thats dapper
<chuckfromchan> ok sweet
<majortom> you need to copy your appleairport2 files from your system folder if you still use os x
<majortom> chuckfromchan: i don't remember exactly where it is though
<nexous> xtknight: it still cannot save the file, same error.
<xtknight> nexous: type "touch /var/www/filetest" from the terminal.  same error?
<cafuego_> chuckfromchan: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<cafuego_> chuckfromchan: Download, install, enjoy :-)
<chuckfromchan> really?
<chuckfromchan> i just install ubuntu and install that?
<majortom> cafuego
<majortom> what is that?
<cafuego_> I've prepackaged the broadcom firmware bits, works dandy on my iBook.
<protocol1> how do I install USB and V4L modules?
<nexous> xtknight: There is no error outputted.
<protocol1> is there a name for them?
<xtknight> nexous: type `rm /var/www/filetest` now to remove the test file
<chuckfromchan> i'll just try majortom's way first, but thanks
<starz> sigh.
<wrox> dudes, how do i change my linux username in xchat (mine being 'ypocat')
<torrrrr> can anyone help me?
<kingchef->  i tried linux-kernel-image-686 and it didnt work error 1; file name must either be an absolute path name or block list
<xtknight> nexous: i dont know why bluefish cant save.  maybe you need to chmod the specific file also
<protocol1> or do they come with edgy eft?
<eternal_p> good evening all...with ubuntu, I want to create a shortcut for a program, I can create it no problem, but I cannot seem to define the target directory, is there an easy way to do that?
<torrrrr> I have something write wrong DNS to reslov.conf!
<soundray> torrrrr: not unless you ask a question
<Pelo> protocol1,  are you trying to isnatll a webcam ?
<Murchadh> Carpe, I don't know. I had to check a script to see what the actual command was in my setup. It's an alias in my .bashrc to initialise the connection. I also use FreeNX sometimes, it's pretty good, and I think in the repositories.
<xtknight> nexous: sudo chmod -R u+w /var/www/*  if you want to do the whole dir as User writeable
<shmeelAway> k
<protocol1> yes
<nexous> okay.
<starz> no matter what i do i cant seem to get this prism chipset /// dlink air dwl-520 rev e to work.......... anyone have specific experience with the prism's???
<shmeelAway> took a lot of tinkering, but 20000G = 2.4 GB
<shmeelAway> thk's
<tavdash> hello, im having troubles getting my NIC to obtain an IP address, i receive an error that says 'ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0." when running sudo ifup eth0
<Pelo> !webcam  | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nexous> still can't write.
<xtknight> nexous: restart bluefish?
<tavdash> i just install Edgy on my Dell D600 laptop
<nexous> Just did, didn't write again,
<ShiftyPowers> i cannot get TwinView to display a different resolution on my second monitor
<torrrrr> what can rewrite my resolv.conf???
<xtknight> nexous: i dont know
<ShiftyPowers> it displays only the same resolutoin from the first monitor
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know much about TwinView?
<xtknight> nexous: it doesnt make any sense.  if 'touch' works bluefish should
<eternal_p> anyone here good on wine?
<wrox> torrrrr: ifup/ifdown afaik
<xtknight> nexous: can you write to the file in question with gedit?
<Pelo> eternal_p,  what is the problem ?
<soundray> eternal_p: not really, I work best on beer
<soundray> eternal_p: scnr
<wrox> eternal_p: yep! golden kaan, shiraz, 2004 (south african wine)
<arturs> have trouble with nvidia module version
<starz> ShiftyPowers i do know about that
<nexous> gEdit can save though..
<ShiftyPowers> starz,
<ShiftyPowers> sweet
<arturs> help me, please
<starz> what exactly is the problem
<eternal_p> wrox: I was afraid of that :)
* soundray is glad he isn't the only one who cracks bad jokes
<eternal_p> lol
<ShiftyPowers> well i've been able to setup TwinView in clone
<ShiftyPowers> so it works
<starz> lol
<eternal_p> i just need to define a start in directory for a wine shortcut.
<ShiftyPowers> i have two monitors
<starz> you want dual mons
<wrox> :)
<starz> XD
<ShiftyPowers> one LCD TV pluggedin to the VGA port
<starz> ah
<ShiftyPowers> recognized ast CRT-0
<starz> ok one sec
<xtknight> !enter | ShiftyPowers
<ubotu> ShiftyPowers: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ShiftyPowers> sorry
<starz> the best resource on that is the gentoo wiki one sec
<soundray> ShiftyPowers: have you found the instructions in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz ?
<Pelo> eternal_p,   wine /waterverpath/prog
<YoshiG3> Heya guys
<ShiftyPowers> yeah soundray but that didn't work
<starz> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_TwinView check that out first
<YoshiG3> Anyone ever figure out how to get a GeForce4 MX 4000 PCI to work?
<wrox> !uname -a
<starz> lets build you a thing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname -a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nexous> Anyone else know any solution to bluefish not being able to save files?
<starz> Option "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-0 RightOf DFP-0" <<--- something like that for surew
<wrox> ubotu: 2.6.19.1 #5 :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.19.1 #5 :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> nexous: write them to your home directory
<eternal_p> Pelo that is what I have, but it seems that when the wine emulated program looks for config files in the ./directory it is looking in /home/username rather than its path..here is my shortcut: /usr/bin/wine "/home/lcohen/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Anzio15/ANZIO32.EXE" /C
<tavdash> can anyone help me get my NIC  working on a Dell D600?
<eternal_p> tavdash: it is a broadcom nic right?
<nexous> I can write there.
<eternal_p> and travdash: what does ifconfig read back?
<torrrrr> how do I edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<tavdash> eternal_p: yes, it is
<Pelo> eternal_p,  what is that last /C for ?  get rid of it
<eternal_p> i need it, that tells the program to give me a list of config files in said directory
<arturs> starz: can you help me with installing nvidia driver for linux-kernel-2.6.20-50-generic ?
<eternal_p> that /C is for the windows program, not wine
<psyoptik> I am trying to set up a flumotion streaming audio server on my edgy desktop, and am not getting anywhere. I have started both the manager and the worker (with no supposed problems) but when I try to start the admin start, it won't connect to the manager. any idea on what I'm doing wrong?
<tavdash> eternal_p: it only lists the loopback
<wrox> anyone here who used mac osx and still prefers ubuntu? (no flames just asking)
<nexous> soundray: I can write to home DIR, but I need files saved to /var/www/
<majortom> wrox: yes
<eternal_p> thats odd, is this a fresh install?
<soundray> wrox: yes
<Pelo> and eternal_p  also  you don'T need for it to be  /usr/bin/wine , just wine /home/...
<starz> http://inuyasha-lives.com/linux/xorg.conf <<--- thats what i use for my dual mons neithe ris a tv however
<starz> you want a similar but differing setup one sec
<tavdash> eternal_p: yes, it worked with the Live CD
<wrox> majortom, soundray: why that?
<soundray> wrox: this is off topic
<eternal_p> pelo: thanks, however it still isn't "starting" in the right directory
<graft> anyone know how to get rid of these annoying red/green shadows on my fonts?
<ShiftyPowers> so what happens is that I have two monitors (one LCD TV @1360x768 connected to the VGA port, one projector @1280x720 connected to the DVI port).  I have edited my xorg.conf as in http://www.pastebin.ca/331602.  I get clone mode working but the resolution on the projector is not 1280x720.  Appears to be in 1360x768
<xtknight> um.  /media/sda3 is drwxr-xr-x before i mount it.  when i mount it it becomes dr-x------ and i can't access it at all without root.  how do i change the permissions?  if i try to change the permissions after the mount it says readonly file system, cant change permissions
<ShiftyPowers> that's my problem
<eternal_p> travdash: sounds like a bad install
<Pelo> eternal_p,  try changing that in the program preferences
<majortom> wrox: i am used to the programs, plus it is more configurable i think
<soundray> majortom: off topic
<eternal_p> i can't doesn't work that way
<majortom> soundray: you're off topic i'm talking about why i prefer ubuntu
<tavdash> eternal_p: is it pssiple for it to be repaired.
<eternal_p> if I put those definintion files in /home/lcohen everything is fine
<nexous> Are there any PHPeditors for linux that look like a terminal?
<soundray> majortom: this channel is for support, not for discussing preferences
<Pelo> eternal_p,   try asking for help on that in #winehq
<virtu> hmm anyone got the rhythmlet sensor error on gdesklets?
<eternal_p> ya, no answer there yet, lol
<wrox> soundray: just one more;;  majortom: i miss macromedia apps to create flash content and also photoshop on ubuntu.. so thinking about getting a mac
<shmeelAway> WindowsXPPro.vmdk has one or more internal errors that cannot be fixed. The only option is to restore from a backup copy of this disk.
<shmeelAway> Cannot open the disk '/home/nnliu/vmware/WindowsXPPro.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<majortom> wrox: i support you
<shmeelAway> bah
<tavdash> nexous: have you tried vi?
<majortom> now i'm on topic
<nexous> no. Will check it out, thanks.
<mullah> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eternal_p> trav: honestly I don' tknow...it should work out of the box (6.1 right?) I would worry that something else went wrong too
<nexous> Is VI in repo?
<jrib> nexous: yes
<graft> is the pope catholic, nexous?
<soundray> Well done majortom. This kind of thing gets out of hand too quickly.
<nexous> no? :D
<tavdash> eternal_p: ok, I'll try and reinstall, thanks for the advice
<jrib> nexous: well, vim is, I'm not sure of the actual vi is
<wrox> on topic now! anyone using Flash MX on ubuntu.wine ?:)
<majortom> wrox: yes unfortunately there is no flash, we will have to wait until adobe releases it or gnash gets better
<nexous> What's the differences?
<eternal_p> no problem, i'm sure there is someone here who coudl probably help you get through it, but the time spent is probably going to be more than the time to reinstall
<starz> is your tv hd ShiftyPowers?
<ShiftyPowers> yes
<starz> apmyp hold up
<psyoptik> I tried something different and got this error when trying to start up flumotion-manager: ERROR: Could not listen on port 7531: Cannot assign requested address
<ShiftyPowers> i think i might be seeing what's wrong
<majortom> soundray: i'm not trying to be obnoxious, its just not like i am talking about my date or my dog or something
<starz> ShiftyPowers what is the max res
<graft> vi is more primitive and less funcitonal than vim, nexous
<ShiftyPowers> has to do with my ServerLayout config in xorg.conf
<nexous> okay.
<ShiftyPowers> the max res is 1360x768
<psyoptik> ssl should be installed and working so I don't know why it can't assign it
<Pelo> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<graft> arr... these fonts are destroying my vision
<YoshiG3> Alright, guys, I found a good Howto I think for the GeForce card- but I need someone to help explain it to me a little bit
<YoshiG3> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84298
<mullah> i have problems with streamtuner, its audio doesn't run. Why?
<moforila> Im about to install xbuntu, how do you choose fluxbox to be installed?
<eternal_p> pelo: I wish those webcam links worked for me, driver support for logitech, as I have learned...sucks!
<soundray> majortom: your date or your dog is unlikely to block the channel for its intended purpose. "X is better than Y"-type discussions are.
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wrox> YoshiG3: i'm not sure you should need a howto for nvidia binary driver on edgy - just open synaptic, check universe, and install it?
<nexous> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<wrox> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<nexous> !code
<YoshiG3> wrox: It's a legacy card, that usually never works for some reason
<majortom> soundray: ok i concede i will not-a talk-a
<wrox> there's a difference beween vi and vim on edgy:) vi sucks more
<ardchoille42> YoshiG3, I found this to be a perfect giude for installing nvidia cards. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<starz> ShiftyPowers http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3275/ use that as a rough guide
<Pelo> eternal_p, hasn'T worked for me either,  i just thought I would look throught it again,   I'm trying to setup a cheapass batman digital camera my bro gave me for xmas ( as a joke )
<ShiftyPowers> starz, cool thanks man
<eternal_p> I would also check, amsn/kopete can read it better than canorama can, which is odd...gotta love linux
<wrox> YoshiG3: really suggesting you to get a newer, even though cheap one
<ShiftyPowers> starz, is that for clone?
<wrox> beryl is highly addictive
<eternal_p> wrox: agreed
<soundray> majortom: I won't know anyway... see you later
<ShiftyPowers> starz, i don't see you using Default Screen2 in that xorg.conf
<ben_m> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<ben_m> put vim in there too.
<ben_m> :D
<starz> ShiftyPowers
<starz> no
<starz> thats for seperate resolutions on each and seperate X on each
<jkakar> Should I be scared that a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty wants to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<starz> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> eternal_p,  part of my problem is that the camera doesn'T get mounted in /dev/video0
<wrox> fiesty? am I old school again?
<jkakar> starz: Thanks.
<mikeeeeeee> how do i install flash player for opera? i can get it for mozilla, but dont know how to get it for opera.
<ardchoille42> wrox, feisty is the devel version of Ubuntu ATM.
<pbureau> question : anyone where can I acquire 'wireless-tools-devel' package ? seems synaptic cannot find it.
<wrox> ardchoille42: i sort of know, but they keep releasing quickly... wondering if it will contain reiser4
<eternal_p> Pelo, does it get moutned anywhere?
<starz> ShiftyPowers http://www.mepis.org/node/9545 is another way to do it
<superdave888> Is there a graphic interface for ubuntu server ?
<ardchoille42> wrox, I believe you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<starz> that creates one X for both but left and right mons must be at same resolution thus the metamodes
<klypso> how can I format an external harddrive?  I seem to be lacking the required permissions.
<Pelo> eternal_p,  where else could it get mounted ?   besides as a storage device
<maddash> mikeeeeeee: have you tried searching synaptic?
<wrox> ardchoille42: i haven't been ages on irc, just killin time, will be some time before i type smt like /join #..
<Pelo> klypso,  try with gnome partition editor
<eternal_p> true, but if you look in /dev do you see anything for video..if not, it isn't getting mounted
<wrox> hell i just launched this damn xchat and it kicked me here
<eternal_p> what does lsusb report?
<ardchoille42> wrox, Ok, well #ubuntu+1 is the Ubuntu devel channel :)
<maddash> mikeeeeeee: "flashplugin-nonfree," I believe
<starz> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Boz&q=nvidia+dual+monitor+television+xorg&btnG=Search google is your friend
<Pelo> eteran,  no video# or anything video in /dev/
<starz> wrox
<nexous> How do i install a program from a tar.gz?
<shmeelAway> has anyone here sucessfully set up XP as a virtual machine on VMplayer?
<small-chimp> help what is this channel for?
<eternal_p> then ubuntu isn't mounting it at all...I don' tthink it ever mounts anywhere else
<ardchoille42> nexous, Which app is it?
<nexous> DBVI
<small-chimp> what is ubuntu at all
<maddash> nexous: most likely that you'll have to compile it
<kitche> nexous: tar -xvf <file>.tar.gz and compile it
<starz> go to server setup and select network list to not popup on start and edit ubuntu network and unselect it as autoconnect if you want
<wrox> nexous: tar xzf xxx.tar.gz (for unpack) and tar czf xxx.tar.gz <files here> (for pack)
<wrox> (trying to be useful)
<wannabe_linux_gu> hahaha. I am setting up my server.. and i feel like a virgin on prom night
<bimberi> !ubuntu | small-chimp
<ubotu> small-chimp: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<wrox> ardchoille42: i'm a devel too, but i'm an webapp java devel..
<klypso> Pelo: I tried System -> disks -> partitions and the free space on it is 'Not avalible'
<mikeeeeeee> thanks maddash ill check those out
<kitche> wrox: #ubuntu+1 is for the next version of ubuntu
<Pelo> klypso,   hugh ?
<small-chimp> how can i download internet explorer for ubuntu
<mithro> how does one detect ubuntu (and the version) as appose to a debian system?
<klypso> I have an external harddrive with 2 partitions, one with NFTS and the other as just free space
<kitche> !version|mithro
<ubotu> mithro: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ardchoille42> kitche, you phrased that much better than I did
<nexous> Okay, I unpacked it, I have to pack it again?
<wrox> kitche: i'm fine with this one:) i would compile reiser4 into a kernel i donwloaded from kernel.org, but the current -mm branch was broken at the time i was looking
<klypso> so, in fact, one partition and 80gig of free space
<small-chimp> how can i download internet explorer for ubuntu
<jkakar> shmeelAway: Yep, on edgy, anyway.
<cafuego_> small-chimp: There isn't one.
<Pelo> kitche,  oh, ok sorry, I got distracted, I don'T know then
<kitche> Pelo: umm was that tab complete lol
<shmeelAway> jkakar, what did you use to set up your vmdk file?
<mithro> kitche: ooohh, cool
<eternal_p> Pelo, if you do a dmesg before and after you put in the webcam what happens?
<klypso> small-chimp: swiftfox is your friend
<kitche> nexous: no you have to compile the program
<NkZ> Greetings guys.
<small-chimp> death to jews
<small-chimp> allahu akhbar
<cafuego_> death to trolls
<apmyp> 2 hours remainting, but i`m steel here cant find answer for my trouble. I install on my HP dv6119ea Edubuntu 6.06, then upgrade it to 6.10, then to 7.04, but i dont like and try return to 6.10 (edgy)... i remove all packages and install gdm and ubuntu-minimal. gdm not start again (kernel was updated to 2.6.20-50-generic) i install linux-restrected-modules, but error tell me, that versions are not compotible to nvidia modules :/ How can i install currect module
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<nexous> I just did, tar xvf ...
<kitche> small-chimp:http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> cafuego_: who
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<LjL> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-212-149-254-2.kpylaajakaista.net]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+b _Smash_!*@*]  by LjL
<jkakar> shmeelAway: I used the vmware-server GUI (on dapper) to set it up.  When I upgrade to edgy vmware stopped working--this solved that problem: http://blog.bz2.nl/2006/10/27/vmware-server-console-on-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-hangs/
<gnomefreak> cafuego_: ?
<cafuego_> Ta!
<gnomefreak> nvm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<apmyp> !help
<LjL> ...ta
<gnomefreak> was late
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> eternal_p,  what should I be looking for ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b _Smash_!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b _Smash_!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Jelloman> plouj, Everything is running fine
<eternal_p> anything about a USB device
<eternal_p> assuming the webcam is USB
<Jelloman> plouj, Just I'm not used to linux so i'm going to use windows for a minute :D
<psyoptik> does anyone have any experience with streaming audio servers? I am trying to setup a  _simple_ mp3 server and have had no luck trying 4 different server programs and protocols. I'm trying flumotion again and when I start the flumotion-manager i get this error: ERROR: Could not listen on port 7531: Cannot assign requested address
<psyoptik> Any ideas on whats going on? please.
<wrox> ubotu: all knowing would use word omniscient
<shmeelAway> hmm, i don't have VMware server, when i try to install it says i already have it installed but i can't find it. just trying to use VMware Player, but not working atm
<nexous> kitche: i unpacked it, now to compile?
<kitche> !compile|nexous
<ubotu> nexous: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<apmyp> psyoptik: i have with nullsoft software
<nexous> k thanks.
<NkZ> I need help, I made a Major Mess up with my Ubuntu! I did a "sudo chown -R francisco /" and since then, when I want to "sudo" I get this error " sudo: must be setuid root" What can I do?
<linux_user400354> i have created a ~/bin. how can i add it to my user's path?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Klipsch> Guys please i really really need help, i have trouble with my laptop keyboard... which layout should i take? i have a toshiba 2450... of course generic pc 105 aint working properly. The problem is that i dont have any manual and looking on websites didnt gave me anything :(
<kitche> NkZ umm you just messed your whoel system over reinstall only way to really fix it
<psyoptik> apmyp : thanks, i'm looking into it now
<apmyp> psyoptik: /q apmyp
<NkZ> Kitche you mean take it the Windozer way of Reinstall ubuntu?
<kitche> linux_user400354: edit .bashrc and add PATH=$PATH:/home/<user>/bin
<klypso> what is an alternitive partition creator and editor I can use other than the GNOME preinstalled edition?
<klypso> editor, rather
<wrox> Klipsch: tried http://www.google.com/search?q=toshiba+2450+linux ?
<psyoptik> /q apmyp thanks
<psyoptik> what?
<kitche> NkZ: you broke your system pretty much fully it's just easier to reinstall when you do that
<apmyp> Klipsch: i have 105 - its ok
<antoniac> how about fdisk as a partition editor?
<kitche> NkZ: unless you want to go though each folder and rechown it to root:root
<apmyp> psyoptik: but i have expireance only on windows:)
<wrox> kitche: there's the -R flag for chmod
<klypso> antoniac: does that work well for external harddrives
<kitche> wrox: yes he ran that on /
<barata> anybody feels the Vista curse already
<psyoptik> apmyp: so I see
<barata> and you cannot boot your Ubuntu??
<NkZ> Kitche: I have the time to do that, and Honestly I hate re - installing Ubuntu from Scratch. Show me the way to do it. :-)
<antoniac> klypso: should work well also for those
<poningru> ok this is lame
<wrox> kitche: poor linux!
<apmyp> psyoptik: try go to http://nullsoft.com (shoutCAST)
<klypso> barata: I can sense a zero-day exploit rising...
<nexous> i typed ./configure --help | less and it loaded knotify and closed, now Konsole has a white bar at bottom moving left, then right, fluctuating back and forth.
<Cybrax> hi!
<wrox> anyone here pure ubuntu or only winxp dual booties ?
<klypso> antoniacL thanks.
<Cybrax> i have Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<klypso> antoniac: thanks
<kitche> NkZ: you can chown -R root:root / then do chown -R francisco /home/francisco/ ou need to be in single user mode to it though sicne you messed up sudo
<creature_> hi
<apmyp> psyoptik: there you can doownload shoutcast server for linux, to broutcast your musicc
<wrox> Kubuntu is ok, i won't be too religious tonight:))
<ardchoille42> NkZ, Not every file on your system is supposed to be root:root , seriously, it' be quicker to re-install.
<Klipsch> yes kitche i did
<klypso> I have an external harddrive with 80gig or free unpartitioned space.  I am looking for a good encrypted partition creator.
<Cybrax> I don't like it as much as Ubuntu.
<NkZ> Kitche: Since you and Ardchoille42 both insist on it, and you're the experts, I think I'll just take the wiser windozer way up and Re install all this stuff.
<psyoptik> apmyp: thanks. I'll try this.
<NkZ> Thanks anyhow! :-)
<apmyp> Klipsch: what trouble with keyboard?
<creature_> dose anyone know why when i click on driftnet it dosent open?
<kitche> NkZ: just makes it easier since you might make it worst if you try to rechown everything the way it's suppose to be
<wrox> creature_: try to launch it from gnome-terminal
<creature_> how?
<NkZ> Last question: Ubuntu has something like... "System Restore" or anything like it?
<Kud> I am downloading themes in tar format from GNOME-Look.org, but they won't seem to install when I try to install them. I get an error saying "File is not correct format". Can anyone help?
<wrox> creature_: alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal if you're in gnome
<klypso> creature_: something like 'sudo driftnet -i eth0'
<kitche> NkZ: not really well there is partimage which is like ghost
<NkZ> You know, like that Wincrap "System Image" stuff (Only thing that works on that.
<wrox> Kud: apt-get install beryl
<apmyp> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<NkZ> Would that solve my issue?
<Klipsch> apmyp like shift + 3 aint giving /... for example
<creature_> ahh  i have a box
<torrrrr> how can I install flash for all users?
<Kud> wrox apt-get can't find that program
<kitche> torrrrr: you just install flashplugin-nonfree and all users should have it
<creature_> thx that worked
<mikeeeeeee> how do you find flashplugin nonfree
<apmyp> Klipsch: in Keyboard settings (GNOME) add different locale
<nexous> I need help compiling dbvi, I used "tar -zvxf /home/nexous/Desktop/dbvi.tar.gz" in terminal, but configure isn't working.
<mithro> whats the "correct" way to detect if a deb is installed?
<torrrrr> kitche: thanks
<wrox> Kud: that was a joke, beryl is smt else, but worth checking out
<Klipsch> locale?
<wrox> mithro: look into synaptic
<maddash> mikeeeeeee: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=flashplugin&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<HammerHead> hey all, can someone tell me how i would go about connecting to my VPN provider?  I am linux n00b :)
<torrrrr> kitche: do you know what all the other flashlibs are for?
<Kud> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<pbureau> question : anyone where can I acquire 'wireless-tools-devel' package ? seems synaptic cannot find it. and googling it only give me dead ends
<apmyp> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<HammerHead> like a VPN client
<mithro> wrox: i mean in a shell script
<HammerHead> in windows i just add vpn server
<nexous> I need help compiling dbvi, I used "tar -zvxf /home/nexous/Desktop/dbvi.tar.gz" in terminal, but configure isn't working.
<kitche> torrrrr: nope but one I m betting is probably gnash
<wrox> mithro: /var/log/dpkg or smt similar - there's a file that lists your installed stuff
<apmyp> HammerHead: vino
<apmyp> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2.4 (edgy), package size 173 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<HammerHead> VPN :)
<kitche> nexous: does it have a configure script int he folder?
<HammerHead> I need to connect to a VPN not VNC :)
<apmyp> ups
<apmyp> :)
<Klipsch> thanks
<Klipsch> ill check
<maddash> Kud: what's the problem again?
<nexous> No, not that I see.
<nexous> But then again, I don't know what to look for.
* nexous is a n00b.
<apmyp> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<kitche> nexous: do ls -l in the folder and copy and paste it to a pastebin and I can tell you what to do
<Kud> maddash: I am downloading themes in tar format from GNOME-Look.org, but they won't seem to install when I try to install them. I get an error saying "File is not correct format".
<kitche> nexous: or tell me where to get the tar.gz from
<bruenig> Kud, sometimes the themes are for different window managers. Make sure you get metacity themes, assuming that is the window manager you have (it is by default)
<maddash> Kud: they're ..tar and not .tgz or .tar.gz?
<wrox> kitche: type 'file <that file>' and paste output
<nexous> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/dbvi/dbvi-0.9.4.1.1.tar.gz?modtime=1096070400&big_mirror=0
<kitche> nexous: ok just do make in the folder
<tim167> help! i get Error running install command for NVIDIA, Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!, X server wont start
<wrox> (will be html)
<nexous> ""make" in the folder?
<kitche> nexous: the configure way won't work
<mckinnoj> quick question guys: how do I find out what kind of motherboard I have?  Can I look that up in Ubuntu?
<Kud> .tar.gz and yes they are metacity themes
<apmyp> bruenig: i use beril:)
<nexous> How do I make in the folder?
<bruenig> apmyp, congrats
<wrox> apmyp: it's berYl
<kitche> nexous: cd intot he folder
<pbureau> question : anyone where can I acquire 'wireless-tools-devel' package ? seems synaptic cannot find it. and googling it only give me dead ends
<cafuego_> pbureau: That's not an Ubuntu package.
<cafuego_> pbureau: -devel implies redhatism.
<nexous> There's no folder though, theres just the tar.gz file.
<|thunder> Does anyone know the official site for kiba-dock ?
<kitche> nexous: you have to extract the .tar.gz with tar -xvf dbvi-0.9.4.1.1.tar.gz
<pbureau> cafuego- alright then in which package does iwlib.h resides in ?
<apmyp> bruenig: there is emerald theme manager same for metacity, xfce or kde
<tim167> can anyone help me with this: Error running install command for NVIDIA, Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!, ---> X wont start, it DID work until 20 minutes ago
<bruenig> !info libiw-dev
<ubotu> libiw-dev: Wireless tools - development files. In component main, is extra. Version 28-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<nexous> I did that already, it showed a list of all the files in terminal, and that's all.
<kitche> nexous: ah ok just run make then
<apmyp> tim167: i have the same problem
<pbureau> thank you
<nexous> I don't know what make is.
<nexous> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bruenig> nexous, you literally just type "make"
<kitche> nexous: seems odd that you don't have a folder for dbvi-0.9.4.1.1 though
<nexous> in Konsole right?
<apmyp> tim167: install linux-resstricted-modules
<kitche> nexous: yes
<ricklaw> bye
<nexous> "make command not found"
<tim167> apmyp: did it ever work on your computer ?
<kitche> nexous: ok you didn't install build-essential
<torrrrr> I did :  firefox -install-global-extension /root/flashblock-1.5.2-fx+fl.xpi
<bruenig> nexous, you need to install build-essential, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<torrrrr> and it didnt work
<tim167> apmyp i mean, here it just got broken 20 min ago, it worked before
<nexous> okay, i ran the command in run to install build-essential, was anything suppose to pop up?
<apmyp> tim167: yes
<maddash> nexous: `make`.
<bruenig> nexous, a bunch of stuff should roll by indicating you installed it. And now you should be able to use "make"
<FluxD> hi how do you configure firestarter to allow apps and open ports?
<apmyp> tim167: but now i have trouble with version of modules - they !=
<apmyp> <>
<nexous> I typed in it Alt f2... and it just ended up closing out.
<bruenig> nexous, you are supposed to put that in terminal
<CtrlAltGeek> Has anyone used Ubuntu as a Server looking for something to take over my old win2k setup for a home server.
<nexous> I'm suppose to put "sudo apt-get install build-essential" in terminal?
<bruenig> nexous, yes
<nexous> Oh okay.
<apmyp> CtrlAltGeek: what do you meen?
<nexous> libc6-dev AND g++ (>= 4:4.0) can I get them via  sudo-apt....
<apmyp> CtrlAltGeek: i use it for web-server
<tim167> apmyp: i copied the pur:dyne folder to my fharddisk, i think that got it broken or something
<CtrlAltGeek> I guess what I am looking to find out is if it is easy to setup, fairly secure, easy to admin, and if it can stay running for long periods of time.
<wannabe_linux_gu> I am partitioning the HDD for my server. The master i have partitioned as /boot 50 MB, /swap 1 GB, /10 Gb, /home rest of the HDD, I dont knwo what to do with the second HDD. any suggestion???
<tim167> apmyp *pure:dyne
<YoshiG3> good news
<YoshiG3> I got my GeForce4 MX 4000 working
<YoshiG3> and it works great now
<paul__> Hello, Does anyone know of a notifier application for Evolution email?
<YoshiG3> Thanks Ubuntu peoples :D
<apmyp> tim167: i dont cnow what is it
<apmyp> *know
<Gun_Smoke> I want a font to resemble the same used on the simpsons.... Any ideas?
<FirstStrike> whoa, mx 4000?
<FirstStrike> time for an upgrade :o
<bruenig> nexous, yeah you can, build-essential should install both of those
<YoshiG3> yeah no legacy
<kitche> bruenig: he quit after he asked that question
<YoshiG3> no legacy drivers worked
<YoshiG3> about games, I don't know
<soweto76> paul__, maybe gnome-mail-notification  or some such
<tim167> apmyp: its a linuc live cd for multimedia, but the strange thing is, both ubuntu and pure dyne worked fine, now none of them works, not even the live cd
<apmyp> paul__: where you keep yoour mail?
<Moniker42> hi, how do i use ntfs-3g to give myself write permissions to an ntfs data partition?
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<theflyingfool> does anyone know a good alternative to quicken thats not gnucash
<ferret_0567_> I need a xorg.conf file from Ubuntu 6.10 with a NVIDIA graphics card and the NVIDIA module installed
<Moniker42> Flannel, but how do i _use_ it, the manual is a bit cryptic...
<pbureau> anyone compile xsupplicant , i am getting an error and I need help to figure out what the problem is
<FluxD> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kitche> Moniker42: when you mount it you can use umask to get write support
<bruenig> !kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: Personal finance manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-4 (edgy), package size 6913 kB, installed size 14184 kB
<apmyp> paul__: if in gmail, than i know one notyfer on firefox
<Flannel> Moniker42: those threads talk about it.  Moreso than I know
<theflyingfool> bruenig, im on gnome
<paul__> soweto76 - Will that integrate into Evolution, I would like to be able to click the notification icon in the notification area and be taken to Evolution. There is currently one called mail-notification, but that seems to completely eliminate the point of a notifier in the first place at Evolution needs to BE OPEN! in order for it to work?!
<bruenig> don't  know how great that is but it is there
<ferret_0567_> Either that, or I need someone to suggest changes to mine if I put it in a pastebin
<bruenig> theflyingfool, so...
<soweto76> paul__, I think so.  It is a panel applet.
<Moniker42> kitche, so i just type "umask <<drive>>" to get write permissions?
<theflyingfool> bruenig, is designed for KDE
<paul__> apmyp: I know of the gmail one also, this is actually for my dad's computer. He uses Evolution.
<kitche> Moniker42: no
<ferret_0567_> I used a xorg.conf from FC6 that worked with that distro and it does not work with Ubuntu
<bruenig> theflyingfool, it is a stand alone app. There is no difference in performance.
<bruenig> well except it will take longer to load because of the kde libs
<ferret_0567_> I need to edit mine to use some Ubuntu specific settings
<apmyp> tim167: hmm, i install edubuntu 6.06 on my laptop, seems to be it not work after distr-upgrade
<Gun_Smoke> Really what is the point of having a firewall or antivirus software if you do nothing but surf the web on a linux box?
<paul__> apmyp: Have you seen the webmailcompose extension for firefox? It handles mailto: links so when you click them, it opens a new compose window with Gmail (Just mentioning) :)
<kitche> Moniker42: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions
<ferret_0567_> Can somebody please help me? Thanks
<maddash> Gun_Smoke: you might need it if you `sudo wine iexplore.exe`?
<paul__> soweto76: Any idea where I might find this applet?
<Flannel> ferret_0567_: Theyre different versions of Xorg it looks like.
<soweto76> paul__, I forget how to put an applet on gnome but it is probably right click add
<adev> hi
<maddash> ferret_0567_: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wrox_> beryl guys - i remember there was a plugin for compiz that would replace the taskbar / gnome panel - is there smt like that for beryl ?
<bruenig> !info gaac
<ubotu> Package gaac does not exist in any distro I know
<Gun_Smoke> maddash: Don't do that.
<bruenig> !info gacc
<ubotu> gacc: personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.5-5 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 368 kB
<apmyp> paul__: yes, but last ear :) and now i dont remember where can get it:)
<maddash> Gun_Smoke: [grin] . don't take that too seriously.
<ferret_0567_> It is different versions...scp'ing and pasting into pastebin now...
<bimberi> theflyingfool: grisbi is another alternative (no idea what it's like though)
<soweto76> paul__, you may have to install it.  Search for mail notification in synaptic.
<bruenig> !info myphpmoney
<ubotu> myphpmoney: Finance manager written in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3RC3+dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 623 kB, installed size 4148 kB
<bruenig> that looks like fun
<adev> i just installed ndiswrapper and installed the driver *.inf... but when i do 'modprobe ndiswrapper' i get... FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<wrox_> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in any distro I know
<maddash> ouch.
<paul__> apmyp: http://jedbrown.net/dev/Mozilla/webmailcompose.xpi >> There you go! ;)
<Flannel> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<bruenig> !skype | wrox_
<ubotu> wrox_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<wrox_> !info google-earth
<ubotu> Package google-earth does not exist in any distro I know
<wrox_> nah
<bruenig> !fishing | wrox _
<ubotu> wrox _: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<maddash> adev: check for /lib/[...] /ndiswrapper.ko?
<Moniker42> will the guide for a FAT disk work with NTFS?
<paul__> soweto76: That is the one I am using at the moment, again, Evolution needs to be open for it to work. It's useless.
<poningru> ok so while installing ubuntu-server it hangs on a certain module loading 'trm290' for 'ide chipset control'...
<adev> maddash, it's there
<apmyp> paul__: thanks, but now i can not run GDM :) have an eerror
<soweto76> paul__, are you sure there is not config for running a command on new mail
<ferret_0567_> Can somebody suggest a pastebin?
<Flannel> poningru: did you verify the ISO?
<bruenig> !pastebin
<maddash> adev: what does `modinfo ndiswrapper` return?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ferret_0567_> oh
<ferret_0567_> !pastebin
<adev> maddash, http://rafb.net/p/sPV4bA15.txt
<apmyp> help
<poningru> Flannel: yes
<paul__> soweto76: There is a config to tunnel directly to the pop account that Evolution uses, but the applet regurgitates every single message in the account, not just the new ones, kinda lame.
<poningru> apperantly its a common prob with my hdd controller
<soweto76> paul__, Sorry I could not help.  I use Xfce4 mail watcher panel app.  Does just what you want.
<steve130> any body know anything about ubuntu and sata hard drives
<mabus> `foo && bar` executes foo first completely, and then bar right?
<adev> maddash, what's wrong with it?
<cephalon> Hi there -- anyone have experience running E-GNOME off of the Synaptics Enlightenment install?  I get errors when I try.
<apmyp> 2 hours remainting, but i`m steel here cant find answer for my trouble. I install on my HP dv6119ea Edubuntu 6.06, then upgrade it to 6.10, then to 7.04, but i dont like and try return to 6.10 (edgy)... i remove all packages and install gdm and ubuntu-minimal. gdm not start again (kernel was updated to 2.6.20-50-generic) i install linux-restrected-modules, but error tell me, that versions are not compotible to nvidia modules :/ How can i install currect module
<paul__> soweto76: Cheers anyway
<poningru> Flannel: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=518188
<Stormx2> mabus: Yes.
<poningru> steve130: hehe whatsup?
<Roscar> has anybody here installed the ati binary drivers for their video card? I'm a little confused at the process. I'm running the ati radeon 9200 SE
<mabus> Stormx2: thanks
<Flannel> apmyp: reverting isn't really an easy task.  You might be better of reinstalling 606 and then upgrading to 610
<bruenig> !nvidia | Roscar
<ubotu> Roscar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stormx2> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Stormx2> Theres your answer.
<poningru> apmyp: ^^^
<maddash> adev: do `lsmod|grep usbcore`
<Roscar> ubotu: I'll check that out, thanks
<adev> maddash, it's not a usb
<Stormx2> apmyp: I suggest you backup your ~ and do a fresh 6.10 install
<poningru> apmyp: the only recommendation that can be made is backup your data
<steve130> andy one know how to make a sata card and sata hard drives work with ubunta
<poningru> and do a fresh install
<poningru> steve130: which card and drive?
<steve130> anybody*
<adev> # lsmod|grep usbcore
<adev> usbcore               134912  5 usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<adev> maddash, the wireless is a pci
<ferret_0567_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3280/
<apmyp> Stormx2: i have problem with my Nvidia
<tom47> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<poningru> adev: what are you doing?
<xtknight> mabus: "foo && bar" checks for the success of foo before it executes bar.  "foo ; bar" just executes both no matter what.  and "foo | bar" executes foo and passes it on to bar
<steve130> anybody  one know how to make a sata card and sata hard drives work with ubunta?
<adev> poningru, trying to get ndiswrapper working
<Roscar> ubotu: Ok, It seems to imply that since my card is below the 9500, it won't work. am I reading this right?
<xtknight> mabus: by foo | bar i mean the output of foo is given to bar
<poningru> adev: what kind of card is it?
<adev> poningru, whenever i do 'modprobe ndiswrapper' FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<tim167> i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  still "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" help please
<maddash> adev: huh?
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: Looks like the kind of problem I've had. What kind of video card do you have? Have you recently tried installing beryl/xgl/compiz?
<psyoptik> ok, I have a shoutcast server _supposedly_ running. It shows in console with no errors and looks like its listening for listeners. I am trying to use the internet dj console to send the stream to the server. It cannot connect to the server and I think I may have the host wrong? I am using my local ip (either localhost or router assigned ip). Can anyone help me find either the correct host I need or something. PLEASe!!!
<cephalon> Anyone have experience running E-GNOME off of the Synaptics Enlightenment install?  I get errors when I try.
<maddash> adev: ndiswrapper depends on usbcore...
<apmyp> Flannel: have you few minutes for viewing my Xorg.0 log?
<poningru> adev: what chipset of wifi are you using?
<adev> maddash, even if the card is a pci?
<adev> poningru, 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<maddash> adev: I believe so. that's what modinfo is telling.
<adev> ndiswrapper -l
<adev> Installed ndis drivers:
<adev> mrv8000c        driver present, hardware present
<steve130> anybody  one know how to make a sata card and sata hard drives work with ubunta?
<ferret_0567_> I have a: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]  (rev a3)
<Stormx2> steve130: Check ubuntuforums.org
<poningru> steve130: I asked you questions that you wont answer
<codi> ok, just converted from windows to ubuntu. so sorry for the lack of knowledge
<tim167> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,  still "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" help please
<steve130> what did you ask me I didn't see that
<steve130> sorry
<poningru> steve130: what sata card and hdd?
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: is is supported? What brought about the problem?
<codi> got almost everything working, except my slave hd on ide1 is not present?
<apmyp> Flannel: becouse i have iinstalled all, but cant install correct linux-restricted-modules, to complete nvidia installation
<ffforever> hi
<steve130> a sagate hard drive and hold on let me see what card it is
<codi> it does show up in device manager, but i can't figure out how to mount it
<adev> maddash, lsmod: usbcore               134912  5 usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<ffforever> do intel wireless cards work on ubuntu?
<Flannel> apmyp: downgrading causes all sorts of issues, its not as simple as upgrading
<ferret_0567_> Me trying to switch to the NVIDIA module and trying to use a xorg.conf from a FC6 distro
<poningru> ffforever: yes
<Stormx2> !downgrade | apmyp
<ubotu> apmyp: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<adev> this should be straight forward, on every other distro i've modprobe'd ndiswrapper the wlan0 interface was up
<ferret_0567_> I should post my xorg.conf too
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: Why you using a FC6 xorg.conf?
<apmyp> Flannel: i uninstall all packaages and install again
<Gun_Smoke> So there are no fonts around to resemble the Simpsons?
* Pelo just saved himself a resintall 
<codi> is there perhaps a slower channel for ubuntu help?
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: That seems silly. There are plenty of guides for installing nvidia drivers. There are even apps to do it. Check ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> apmyp: No, don't.
<Stormx2> apmyp: backup and reinstall, if you have any sense
<adev> [17181193.168000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<adev> [17181193.172000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<adev> [17181193.172000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<Pelo> codi,  you'll get  the hang of it
<adev> that's in dmesg
<ferret_0567_> Because I had that distro and I needed to use some special NVIDIA module options with the NVIDIA module to get it working with my laptop LCD
<ferret_0567_> So, I just blindly copied it over without comparing the differences...
<codi> i've tried /sbin/fdisk -l, but it only lists my usb drive, which is already mounted
<adev> this is stupid... who maintains the deb packages?
<apmyp> ok, couse i have all data on NTFS
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: Ah. Baad. Was it working before, at all?
<ferret_0567_> That was silly of me
<maddash> codi: slave, right? you know the /dev name?
<ferret_0567_> It was] 
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: Did you make a backup xorg.conf?
<codi> my guess is /dev/hdb
<ferret_0567_> With the nv module
<codi> but i'm not sure
<ferret_0567_> sadly, no] 
<maddash> adev: ok, so what msgs are there from loadndiswrapper?
<Stormx2> Bleh
<Stormx2> I have no idea what you should do >.<
<maddash> codi: ok. `sudo gedit /etc/fstab`
<adev>  loadndisdriver
<adev> Error: no version specified!
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: i'll run some searches, see if I can't find some reconfigure script....
<maddash> codi: check for /dev/hdb.
<maddash> adev: I meant from dmesg.
<ferret_0567_> Get a new xorg.conf from somebody who uses Ubuntu 6.10 and a NVIDIA graphics card I was thinking...
<apmyp> Flannel: the problem is nott in gmome, or gdm. it is in modules compobility
<codi> nope, hda, hdc, hdd
<codi> and then a /dev/ which says it's a floppy
<steve130> sorry an ash-1205sa adaptec card and sagate hard drive
<ferret_0567_> I am actually using Xubuntu 6.10 but X.org should be universal
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_, Do you have a command line, yeah?
<ferret_0567_> I do
<codi> and when browsing my computer drives, it says 'floppy 1' with 31GB free?
<Stormx2> sferret_0567_, udo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ferret_0567_> ssh rocks
<adev> maddash, http://rafb.net/p/fPjWZu34.txt
<Stormx2> Oops.
<Stormx2> The s got knocked off the sudo
<apmyp> %\
<ferret_0567_> travis@ubuntulaptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ferret_0567_> Password:
<codi> could floppy 1 be my other hard drive?
<ferret_0567_> <enter>
<steve130> I thought maybe I could use wine to get it running?
<ferret_0567_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<ferret_0567_>    customized
<ferret_0567_> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<ferret_0567_>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070128195323
<maddash> codi: add an entry to fstab for your hdb device...do you know what partition (/dev/hdb[1, or 2, or 3, etc?] ), and the filesystem?
<codi> it's all one partition and ntfs
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: Okay.
<apmyp> howto install from ISO?
<Stormx2> ferret_0567_: Seems fine
<Stormx2> !install | apmyp
<ubotu> apmyp: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<codi> side question, anyway to convert from ntfs to something linux native without losing data?
<adev> maddash, http://rafb.net/p/fPjWZu34.txt
<tim167> help x is broken i want to fix or reinstall it
<ferret_0567_> Need some more modifications though, but not the whole file from FC6
<steve130> does anyone know how to make a ash-1205sa adaptec card and sagate hard drive work on ubuntu?
<ferret_0567_> I'll put those in...
<Stormx2> codi: No, not really. Not unless you have double the space you're currently taking up
<codi> yah
<ferret_0567_> Including the Synaptic touchpad section
<codi> maybe thats an excuse to buy another hard drive
<codi> yes!
<Stormx2> hahahaha
<Stormx2> Buy me one
<maddash> codi: so it's probably /dev/hdb1. so the fstab, add a newline, with the following: "/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs defaults,ro 0 0"
<Stormx2> 120gb is not enough...
<codi> but the problem is, when running mount on hdb1 says permission denied?
<tim167> failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module , how can I get X to work ??
<codi> should i still try it
<maddash> codi: save fstab, then `sudo mount /dev/hdb1`
<ferret_0567_> Hey, Chris
<maddash> codi: that last cmd I gave you shouldn't work. do the following: `sudo mkdir /media/hdb1`
<apmyp> tim167: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-
<codi> but still edit the fstab?
<maddash> adev: hmm. do you `modprobe ndiswrapper` as root? ie, prefix the previous with `sudo`
<maddash> codi: yes
<tim167> apmyp, couldnt find package linux-restricted-modules
<YoshiG3> Anyone here play Ragnarok Online?
<YoshiG3> wait wait
<steve130> does anyone know how to make a ash-1205sa adaptec card and sagate hard drive work on ubuntu?
<adev> maddash, yes
<tim167> im not sure i have internet on that computer how do I check (without X) ?
<adev> maddash, as root
<maddash> adev: if `sudo modprobe ndiswrapper` doesn't work, then try `sudo modprobe ndiswrapper if_name=[name of your wireless device] `
<maddash> adev: to get the name, I suggest `ifconfig -a`, or `iwconfig`
<kitche> tim167: try with links
<adev> maddash, there's no wireless interface
<lderan> heya all
<tim167> kitchen links, is that a program ? i dont have it
<lderan> Godbless ubuntu!
<maddash> adev: aha. do you know the name the interface ought to have? like eth0, or eth1?
<lderan> is it wireless?
<adev> maddash, no
<kitche> tim167: yes it's a program try elinks you might need to install it
<steve130> does anyone know how to make a ash-1205sa adaptec card and sagate hard drive work on ubuntu?
<Stormx2> lderan: Flyingspaghettimonsterbless ubuntu!
<XNIT-01> hey guys
<adev> maddash, ndiswrapper isn't loaded, so how can the wireless interface be available
<XNIT-01> how can I play dvds on Ubuntu?
<xtknight> !dvd | XNIT-01
<ubotu> XNIT-01: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Stormx2> !dvd | XNIT-01
<XNIT-01> i just rented a movie from Blockbuster and it won't let me play it.
<Stormx2> Bah, you beat me
<XNIT-01> thanks..
<lderan> Stormx2: mmm flying spaghette
<adev> maddash, the interface should be wlan0
<tim167> kitche: i have w3m, but it says 'opening socket' and does nothing more...
<Stormx2> Night all, anyway
<maddash> adev: are you sure? does `ifconfig -a |grep wlan0` emit anything?
<Stormx2> 2am on a school night and I'm on IRC... yeaaaah. Bubye.
<adev> maddash, no
<codi> ok, edited the fstab, created the directory, then ran the mount, but no drive shows up?
<XNIT-01> what is libdvdcss2
<XNIT-01> how do i download libdvdcss2 ?
<adev> maddash, if ndiswrapper can't load the wireless interface won't show either
<adev> the problem is with ndiswrapper
<tim167> Give root password for maintenance (or type control-D to continue)  what is that ?
<derek_> XNIT-01: dvd encryption breaking gizmo
<coffeeguy> hello
<coffeeguy> :)
<kitche> !libdvdcss|XNIT-01
<ubotu> XNIT-01: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<codi> maddash: i have an extra floppy drive in my computer file browser with 31gb free, which sounds like the drive i'm looking for
<kitche> tim167: umm your system is broken probably unless your in single user mode
<coffeeguy> how's ubuntu with external dvd usb drives?
<triplah> eclipse is so slow on ubuntu, even sun-jdk
<triplah> even with*
<alanhaggai> My FTP server was working fine. But now it is not allowing me to connect. How do I check if the port has got blocked or not?
<tim167> kitche what's sinlge user mode ? (i am the only user, root..)?
<kitche> tim167: single mode is called rescue mode in ubuntu
<shatrat> coffeeguy, I dont know how ubuntu is with them, but I would recommend against them in general.  Internal is cheaper and more reliable.
<xtknight> tim167: where are you seeing that message
<tim167> xtknight at startup and shutdown
<poningru> gaah
<tim167> grub apparently loads recovery mode
<coffeeguy> true but i already have a sony ext. with this laptop, also thanks Shatrat :)
<Spenceh0e> ok, how do I know what drive this ubuntio installed on
<Spenceh0e> cause i finished the installation,a nd under file system its showing my eindows drive
<Spenceh0e> *windows
<lderan> Im trying to install the dvd codec on here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs But the package installing thingy is accepting it o.O
<tim167> ok i better just reinstall ubuntu from scratch right ?
<xtknight> tim167: probably
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, Ubuntu can mount your windows drive so that you can read the files on it, the root of the linux file tree will be on whatever partition you created for it though
<maddash> adev: not sure how else to help, but maybe switching from 1.22 to 1.3* might help...
<maddash> adev: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<Manehzito> j #xbins
<tim167> OMG, and I put so much effort into tweaking it,,, ah well
<maddash> codi: ok, can you access the "floppy drive" with 31gb?
<codi> no, i try and it says it can't be mounted
<codi> hah
<codi> linux is perverted
<maddash> codi: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<maddash> !pastebin|codi
<ubotu> codi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alanhaggai> My FTP server was working fine. But now it is not allowing me to connect. How do I check if the port has got blocked or not?
<BlueEagle> alanhaggai: Did you install a firewall? Have you checked /var/log/ for clues?
<tim167> so I have to do a complete reinstall, how do I make this the least painful ? I want to retain as much as possible from this installation (copy my /home dir etc..) tips ?
<xtknight> is there a good front-end GUI to use for creating Debian packages?
<BlueEagle> alanhaggai: Do you get an error message?
<codi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3284/
<paul__> Hi again people. With some screwing around with my pop servers, I did manage to get that mail-notification tool to work properly. In the applet there is an option of running a command when a new mail is received. Can anyone suggest a command that would play an audio file in the background?
<alanhaggai> BlueEagle: It said 'Connection refused'
<coffeeguy> heya i have an acer 3000 inspire laptop and a sony ext. dual layer dvdr am i gona be ok doin a dual boot install on it's 60 gig drive?
<BlueEagle> alanhaggai: And have you checked that the ftp server is actually running?
<alanhaggai> BlueEagle: vsftpd is running.
<yellow> paul__,  if you have xmms, that would be xmms /path/to/sound/file
<shatrat> paul__, you can just use "play nameoffile.mp3"
<BlueEagle> alanhaggai: I've never used vsftp so I don't know how to debug that particular daemon. Did you install a firewall recently?
<shatrat> paul__, there is a command line program called "play"
<yellow> play ?
<yellow> for real
<yellow> lol
<yellow> which one does it use shatrat  ?
<yellow> mplayer ?
<codi> maddash: did you get that paste?
<shatrat> for rizzle, play --help
<alanhaggai> BlueEagle: I did upgrade some packages and all. I think it might be a firewall that has come into play. Don't know which one.
<maddash> codi: no...
<shatrat> I dont know, Im not a big "knowledge" guy
<coffeeguy> i've never done linux on an acer laptop, i have a pcicard hardware modem which is good but i don't wanna waste my time if it's not doable?
<BlueEagle> alanhaggai: How many you got? o_O
<codi> maddash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3284/
<shatrat> coffeeguy, dial up modem?
<cablesm102> coffeeguy, try the livecd and test it there
<coffeeguy> yeah
<alanhaggai> BlueEagle: As I am new to Ubuntu, I really don't know. I was reading many tutorials and trying them out :(
<coffeeguy> i have that dvd cablesm102 :)
<coffeeguy> good idea thanks guys :)
<maddash> codi: whoa. are those newlines between 3/4, 5/6, 7/8?
<codi> :( ???
<BlueEagle> alanhaggai: Aha. Well check /var/log/messages and see if it lists anything for the ftp ports
<coffeeguy> hehe got it in a Linux magazine coolies
<apmyp> API mismatch: The Nvidia kernel module has the versiion 1.0-9631, this X module has the version 1.0-9746
<BlueEagle> apmyp: rebuild nvidia-kernel
<BlueEagle> reinstall
<codi> maddash: g there is as it was, except for the last line
<Spenceh0e> ok, so the rtfirst thing Ive noticed so far is how freaking slow Ubuntu is on this system
<cablesm102> coffeguy, make sure it's the latest version (6.10) and try booting it live.
<alanhaggai> BlueEagle: I just checked the logs. The last thing that it contains is info about a successful download.
<Spenceh0e> it runs XP fine, so Im assumign theres something wrong womewhere
<Spenceh0e> *somewhere
<maddash> codi: you might run into problems when rebooting...I assume /dev/hda1 is your root partition...but that's another story
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, 90% of the time its graphics driver.
<codi> yup
<Spenceh0e> hmm
<DemisM> what's a good program to backup my dvds?
<codi> maddash: should i try rebooting and see if it works?
<maddash> codi: ok, so make sure that line 12 exists in your fstab. save your fstab, then do `sudo mkdir /media/hdb1` in a console
<psh> how is it that i set default locale? its always a hassle...
<psh> (dapper)
<shatrat> DemisM, well if theyre copy protected you may need to use xdvdshrink or dvdshrink 3.2 in wine.
<Spenceh0e> damn, it would be a shame to have a graphics driver be   deal breaker for using linux :(
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, so install the graphics driver.
<shatrat> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alanhaggai> Which FTP Daemon would you recommend?
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, is it nvidia, ati, or intel?
<codi> line 12? and i already have the directory created
<psh> alanhaggai, vsftpd
<coffeeguy> will do cablesm102 :) thanks again, that will deffinately clear up any doubts
<Spenceh0e> hmm
<alanhaggai> psh: I am using vsftpd, but having trouble now.
<Spenceh0e> thats a valid question
<psh> alanhaggai, but dont use ftp :)
<Spenceh0e> i have no idea
<tim167> hmm now x works, I started from one of the other installs that grubs let me choose...strange, there are 5 installations of ubuntu, all with the same names
<alanhaggai> Why psh?
<maddash> codi: line 12 = "/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ....."
<Spenceh0e> how would I figurew that out in ubuntu?
<Spenceh0e> i dont want to have to boot into windows justt o check
<psh> alanhaggai, it is UNSECURE
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, "lspci|grep VGA"
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, i think this will work: "lspci | grep -l vga"
<psh> sorry for the caps
<maddash> codi: then issue, `sudo mount /dev/hdb1`
<alanhaggai> psh: Oh I see. So, how cn I allow users to host files without FTP?
<codi> maddash: i did that, no error, but the drive isn't mounted?
<Spenceh0e> sorry, where do I type that from?  Aterminal window I assume?
* juano__ is back
<Spenceh0e> next question being, how do I open a terminal window
<cablesm102> spenceh0e, yep. Use the other guy's command
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<brainly-green> I'm not sure where I should ask this really--I have a macbook running os 10.4.8 and a tower running ubuntu, and a big bulky monitor for the tower.  I usually use only one or the other computer, not both.  Is there a way so I can set up my macbook's screen to work as the tower's monitor?
<psh> alanhaggai, there is a scponly app i think its called, then you should chroot users somewhere... ok ftp is simpler maybe but..
<maddash> codi: yes it is. `cd /media/hdb1 & ls`.
<brainly-green> macbook and tower are both x86
<cablesm102> brainly-green, you can use VNC. Not a great option, but it works
<alanhaggai> psh: Thank you :)
<alanhaggai> BlueEagle: Thank you :)
<facugaich> Limewire uses Java in ubuntu as it does in Windows?
<shatrat> brainly-green, well, you could use VNC or something, but thats kind of crude
<kitche> facugaich: umm yeha since it is the same program
<psh> alanhaggai, there are vsftpd proftpd and wu-ftp that are the big ftpds
<codi> maddash: permission denied
<Spenceh0e> "lspci|grep VGA" gives me "bash: syntax error near unexpected toek 'I"
<Spenceh0e> sorry, Unexpected token |
<tim167> so for the record: it seems I will not have to reinstall just yet
<alanhaggai> psh: Ok. I will try them.
<maddash> codi: saw that one coming. issue `su` first, then do the previous.
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, that's a vertical bar, not an "L"
<apmyp> BlueEagle: module not exist. install restricted modules?
<paul__> yellow/shatrat: Both solutions worked equally well. Thank you.
<brainly-green> hmm that could work shatrat
<Ashton_Ke> Simple question: Ubuntu is loading the wrong module for my sound card. I know what module it needs to use, where is the config file that controls that?
<brainly-green> and cablesm102
<facugaich> kitche, so what? I remember there was a p2p program that had run natively in Windows and had a Java port to linux
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, it's a shift-backslash, not a lowercase L between the commands
<shatrat> paul__, I cant even remember what I said. Toodles.
<steve130> does anyone know how to make a ash-1205sa adaptec card and sagate hard drive work on ubuntu?does anyone know how to make a ash-1205sa adaptec card and sagate hard drive work on ubuntu?
<psh> alanhaggai, i personally like vsftpd best, ist simple and hm...secure(?)
<Spenceh0e> yeah, im using the vertical bar, not the l
<facugaich> kitche, but anyways, thanks for answering
<shatrat> brainly-green, did I say ssh? Ive been drinkin
<maddash> LOL
<shatrat> well i have
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, put a space between the commands lspci and grep and the bar
<alanhaggai> psh: It is simple. But now, it says connection refused. :(
<paul__> Shatrat: play /home/paul/Music/Misc/gotmail.ogg >> "YOU HAVE NEW MAIL!" :)
<brainly-green> is there a perceptible performance lag with VNC?
<maddash> shatrat: not you. Spenceh0e and cablesm102.
<shatrat> paul__, sweet.
<codi> maddash: i'm getting authentication failure!! wtf?
<cablesm102> brainly-green, yes. but depends on the network speed
<paul__> Shatrat: Super-sweet
<cablesm102> maddash, what?
<shatrat> paul__, fructose even
<yellow> lol paul__ , don't tell me you got that from aol
<maddash> codi: is that from `su`?
<Spenceh0e> yeah, typed it in again with the |'s again and it still gave me the same error
<codi> yah
<psh> alanhaggai, maybe youre logged in once already... well read the conf file, it is very informative
<maddash> codi: you sure you ran `sudo passwd`?
<DagonX> Logging into edgy I have a x-terminal-emulator. What is the cure?
<cablesm102> if codi wants to use a root terminal, he can run sudo -i
<paul__> yellow: lol - almost >> http://newmail.monsterserve.com/keepout/misc/gotmail16.wav
<maddash> cablesm102: your "it's not a lowercase L, it's \"|\" "
<maddash> cablesm102: clever.
<alanhaggai> psh: I did install wzdftpd. I think that might have played with vsftpd which was working fine till then. So, how can I remove wzdftpd?
<Already> trk var m burada bilader?
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, " lspci|grep VGA"  copy and paste that, I just ran it I know it works
<psh> alanhaggai, apt-get remove --purge *package*
<BoyBlunder> does anyone know how to install upstart in edgy? it seems to have uninstalled somehow
<Spenceh0e> i cant copy paste, im using 2 sperae boxes
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, the only way | wouldnt work that I could think of is if youre not running the same shell, but some wierd twilight zone shell
<Spenceh0e> before the S, is that an L or a |
<codi> maddash: hmm, ok, i ran sudo su, then the change directory worked, but nothing shows up
<Flannel> BoyBlunder: so your computer doesn't boot?
<cablesm102> maddash, paste this in: "lspci | grep VGA"
<alanhaggai> psh: It says not installed. But I am sure that it is installed.
<cablesm102> damn
<Flannel> codi: sudo su is wrong, sudo -i is better
<BoyBlunder> i haven't rebooted right now...
<cablesm102> not maddash
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, that part is in fact a letter l
<BoyBlunder> i'm still booted into edgy
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, paste this in: "lspci | grep VGA"
<psh> alanhaggai, install it, then uninstall it,
<shatrat> He cant paste schnookerdoodle
<maddash> cablesm102: ;).
<alanhaggai> psh: Ok.
<Spenceh0e> cant paste, darn you, im using 2 boxes :P
* Majic goes to dinner. :)
<Spenceh0e> but I got that command to work
<codi> maddash: ok, it is there, i can get a listing of the directory in terminal, but it doesn't show up in gnome?
<paul__> yellow/shatrat: Thanks again for your help. I don't suppose you can answer one more question. The applet uses some pretty dog-ugly icons. Where could I go to change these do you reckon? There is no option in the Preferences either.
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, to paste in the terminal use ctrl-shift-paste
<Spenceh0e> ive got an ATI Radeon R250 lf
<Sanctusorium> Hi
<maddash> codi: :) `nautilus ./`
<Spenceh0e> sigh
<Spenceh0e> once again
<Spenceh0e> i cant copy paste
<Spenceh0e> im not running liinux on the same box im using irc on
<Spenceh0e> :P
<shatrat> paul__, well Youll have to find where the icons its currently using are to replace them I suppose.  Try lookign in /usr/share/icons.  Maybe "locate" adn the name of the program will turn them up
<tim167> nautilus in fluxbox doesnt mount my cdrom, how do I mount it manually ?
<brainly-green> thanks i am going to check out VNC
<maddash> codi: I'm not sure how to get it to show up in gnome, though...when I used breezy a while back, it would automatically show up in the "Places" menuu
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, ATI drives are a pain.  Let me see which ones you need real quick
<cablesm102> !fglrx | Spenceh0e
<ubotu> Spenceh0e: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spenceh0e> thank you :)
<codi> maddash: yah, i was hoping for that
<codi> maddash: maybe a reboot will help
<shatrat> cablesm102, the r250 is the 9000, 9200 type cards.  I think he should be able to use the open source one? Im not too sure, I avoid ATI like the plague
<maddash> codi: unlikely, but you could try.
<codi> brb
<maddash> codi: also, make sure that you've uncommented the "/dev/hda1" line in your /etc/fstab
<cablesm102> shatrat, i know nothing about ATI... unfortunately have some experience with the Nvidia driver
<Christopher> I have a question about Dual booting windows xp and ubuntu... Say i crash linux... would it affect windows?
<maddash> codi: and the "/dev/hda5" line as well
<Flannel> Christopher: only if it wiped out your /boot partition
<cablesm102> Christopher, nope.
<cablesm102> Christopher, Flannel's right
<Christopher> Thank you
<Flannel> Christopher: which is why a good deal of people put /boot on a separate one (and nly because grub needs to find it's configuration, to be able to boot windows, your windows would be fine, just unbootable)
<Christopher> so, there is little chance of crashing windows from ubuntu if I never touch the drive?
<cablesm102> Christopher, very little chance.
<maddash> geez.
<Christopher> And say i did delete /boot, would I be able to replace it and keep going?
<maddash> that guy's probably not going to make it through the reboot.
<psh> Christopher, backup your mbr if you are really scared
<Flannel> Christopher: yeah, you'd have to reinstall grub (real easy, and quick) and then you'll be fine
<cablesm102> Christopher, /boot is what makes the system starts.
<Christopher> okay
<Christopher> thank you all =)
<Christopher> last time I attempted to dual boot, I crashed windows :P
<codi> maddash: no luck
<bruenig> crashed seems a poor verb choice
<cablesm102> Christopher, it's probably because the partition table changed
<Christopher> Yah, I resized the table ;)
<codi> maddash: does it not have anything to do with the mysterious extra floppy drive with 31gb free?
<Christopher> *partition
<psh> this shitty locale thing in ubuntu is driving me nuts
<psh> where do i set default locale
<cablesm102> !language | psh
<ubotu> psh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Spenceh0e> ok, that web page for the ATI drivers that someone linked, itws documenting a driver install for model 9500 or higher, but my model is only 9000
<Christopher> b00t is short for master boot loader, correct?
<tim167> hehe, copying /dyne to my harddrive now, so i can choose to boot into pure:dyne from grub, hope it doesnt f*ck up X / nvidia kernel again...
<Christopher> (ps, everytime i typed /boot ti would get mad
<Christopher> !ohmy | time167
<psh> every time i install ubuntu server i i get ocale errors and everytime i fix it but forget how...
<ubotu> time167: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maddash> codi: no. add "umask=022" after the "ro" in the "/dev/hdb1" line in /etc/fstab
<tim167> oops,
<Flannel> Christopher: no, boot is a partition that the grub's first stage (which is on your MBR) reads to learn about what else is available
<cablesm102> Spenceh0e, you mean the wiki page?
<shatrat> Spenceh0e, I noticed that.  You should be able to get everything running slick on the open source drivers.  I dont know how though, you might want to do some searching on the ubuntuforums if nobody in here has a 7500-9200 series card who can advice you
<Christopher> ah, okay. Thank you.
<Flannel> Christopher: grub is a two stage boot, first stage is on MBR, second stage is on /boot
<Christopher> Have a good night :)
<Christopher> ahhh
<Christopher> okay
<Flannel> Christopher: as opposed to say, lilo, which is just a single stage
<Christopher> so, there truely si little chance of messing up windows boot from ubuntu :)
<Christopher> *is
<Christopher> (sorry, ina hurry, have to have this computer fully functional by morning)
<cablesm102> Christopher, back up your system in case partitioning messes stuff up. Linux itself won't but the installation may.
<Flannel> Christopher: right.  Ubuntu and Windows are completely separate partitions, the only thing is that since you're using linux to boot, if you hose your linux, you'll be temporarily unbootable.  But easily recovered
<shatrat> Christopher, well, I've never done it and im a major screwup
<Christopher> shatrat: and I listened to your advice lastnight :P
<Christopher> lol
<shatrat> Oh yeah, how did tha tpan out?
<Christopher> thank you all, once again.
<Christopher> I just nuked the system :P
<shatrat> Sounds exciting, you should thank me
<Christopher> thanks again!! (I'm really greatful for all teh help I am getting)
<Christopher> have a good night alll :)
<cablesm102> If anyone here remembered me blow up last night, sorry 'bout that... I don't normally do that. It was something about APT.
<greywolf7> will ubuntu 64bit see my sata controllers for the install both my cdwr dvdrom and hardrive are sata controled
<Spenceh0e> alright, on to irc alternatives> whats my best bet for an mirc-like irc program?
<barata> hallo all, how to outsmart this unbelievably stupid & moronic Ubuntu 6.10 installer?
<Spenceh0e> and pelase god dont say bitch x :)
<greywolf7> v. 6.06
* bruenig doesn't understand the use of ' in place of a, seems like using a would be easier being on the home row and all
<barata> this stupid installer keeps on saying I have no 'root' partition
<yellow> Spenceh0e, xchat or kvirc
<psh> seriuosly does someone have quickfix for ubuntu locale problem?
<barata> I wonder actually what shitty head is behind this installer
<maddash> Spenceh0e: lostirc.
<cablesm102> bruenig, dvorak :)
<bruenig> ah
<aridese> hey guys, i have a problem with compiz/beryl.. when i log in, the gnome window dissapears and i can only move my mouse... nothing happens
<maddash> Spenceh0e: if you'relooking to conserve phys mem
<bruenig> I wish I could stick with dvorak
<bronze_0_1> psh I use "export LC_COLLATE+C" in my .bash_profile
<bruenig> another nerd merit badge would be nice
<bronze_0_1> psh I use "export LC_COLLATE=C" in my .bash_profile
<cablesm102> bruenig, I made the transition in a week. You can too, if you keep it up
<bronze_0_1> s/+/=/
<psh> bronze_0_1, but i want it system wide, there must be some simple way
<Flannel> aridese: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support, thanks.
<psh> i dont feel like editing /etc/environment
<bruenig> I tried but got so frustrated, probably because I didn't actually change my keyboard, just the keybindings
<aridese> Flannel: thx
<bronze_0_1> well then you have to do it for each user.
<bronze_0_1> (iirc)
<cablesm102> bruenig, same here... I just posted a picture of the Dv layout on my wall
<barata> this stupid Ubuntu installer is just as stupid as Winshit .. it just wants to grab all HD
<bruenig> that is what I tried to do
<cablesm102> barata, tell it not to!
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | barata
<ubotu> barata: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bronze_0_1> barata: Ubuntu IS trying to be as "easy" to use as Win. :-)
<cablesm102> It's WAY easier to install Ubuntu than Windows.
<turbolover> anyone here manage to get a usb midi controller working in ubuntu?
<codi> maddash: now it's saying my fstab is bad
<bruenig> they are both extremely easy
<shatrat> barata, There is a manual partition utility in the installer if you think youre so smart.
<worldedit> hello all
<Guest82138> heya, i jst installed ubuntu onto my notebook, everything is working fine accept for audio which is intel ICH6, IRQ's are correct and it appears that everything should be working fine,  nothing is muted volume is set to high etc.. but i get no sound nor any sound device errors when attempting to play media... any ideas??
<barata> it's not "EASY AT ALL" .... I want it NOT to format ... and the stupid installer keeps on saying there is no root
<barata> easy is slackware installer
<barata> or even redhat
<turbolover> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<codi> maddash: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs defaults,ro umask=022  0 0
<turbolover> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> barata, you need to set a root partition (/) and you need to format the partition you're installing it on!
<tonyyarusso> barata: Are you in the manually edit partition table section?  You can do whatever you want there.
<Guest82138> i reinstalled alsa with same results
<Guest82138> checked online for help via www.. with no sucess
<barata> what is the root command for 'install'
<cablesm102> Guest82138, on what?
<barata> 'install' just doesnt work
<bruenig> barata, are using the graphical installer?
<worldedit> guys i'm having a bit of trouble adjusting to linux and the terminal etc
<maddash> codi: ok. execute `sudo umount /dev/hdb1` then `sudo mount /dev/hdb1`....that ought to allow you to `cd` into your ntfs partition w/o root access.
<tonyyarusso> barata: there is no command...
<cablesm102> worldedit, yeah?
<shatrat> worldedit, anything in particular?
<worldedit> and if anyone could lend me a quick hand i'd be very grateful
<barata> <cablesm102> barata, you need to set a root partition (/) and you need to format the partition you're installing it on! --> exactly ... I DONT WANT to format
<cablesm102> worldedit, sure, on what?
<bruenig> barata, go to manually edit the partition table, after that you can set your mount points
<factboy818181> erm
<tonyyarusso> !cli | worldedit
<ubotu> worldedit: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<shatrat> barata, then you must not want to install
<barata> it's already a ext3
<cablesm102> barata, is it already ext3 or something?
<factboy818181> i just suddenly have 220 broken packages
<barata> and I have files in it
<factboy818181> any ideas?  i didn't install/remove anything too...
<shatrat> worldedit, just ask
<worldedit> well for starters
<worldedit> im having a lot of trouble with my drives
<worldedit> i had a lot of music
<shatrat> barata, well if you have files on it then you cant install to it
<worldedit> and all that
<tonyyarusso> barata: How do you expect to install over files that you want to keep?
<bruenig> factboy818181, automatix?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | bruenig, factboy818181
<ubotu> bruenig, factboy818181: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<barata> bruenig .... I'm stucked in that manually partition whatever and the thing keeps on saying I have no "root partition"
<worldedit> on my microsoft section
<worldedit> and i cant access my drives
<factboy818181> ubotu: hm mkay
<barata> and it is not on hda1, but hda2
<shatrat> barata, You have to format at least one partition to install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hm mkay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> I was asking him if he had used it
<cablesm102> worldedit, you mean for editing?
<maddash> codi: whoa. who/what says your fstab is bad?
<codi> mount -a
<Sanctusorium> http://pastebin.com/869932 <<< My question, thanks to any one who can help
<barata> <shatrat> barata, You have to format at least one partition to install --> this is NEVER a requirement for REAL LINUX
<turbolover> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> worldedit, you can't access linux files from windows? go to fs-driver.org
<worldedit> hmmm not really, i just want to access my files so i can play the music on my drives
<shatrat> barata, well go use real linux, einstein
<cablesm102> ubotu needs to get out more
<barata> <tonyyarusso> barata: How do you expect to install over files that you want to keep? --> you can, all Linux distro can ... I just put my old linux in a folder named whatever
<cablesm102> worldedit, which drive? you want to access lin from win or other way around?
<maddash> codi: pastebin your new fstab. using http://pastebin.ca
<barata> that;s why I wonder about this wanna-be-Windoz distro
<worldedit> no im trying to access win from lin
<bruenig> barata is clearly trolling
<barata> trolling your ass ... I run this on livecd
<shatrat> not well though
<lkje> srry got d/c
<worldedit> so i can play my music files. i only just installed ubuntu last night and its all very confusing ^_^
<bruenig> well "clearly trolling" itself indicates that it is not very good
<St0x> i was talking about the audio isue :L
<maddash> barata: calm down. you've got abetter chance of solving this being cool-headed.
<cablesm102> barata, if you're unhappy, don't use it. If you have a legit problem, then ask nicely
<cablesm102> worldedit, is your windows drive not showing up on linux?
<worldedit> i just want to be able to access my C: and D: drives from places
<worldedit> no it isnt, thats the problem
<worldedit> i can't see it at all
<Sanctusorium> worldedit, are they NTFS?
<worldedit> or find it... i've tried all the help files
<barata> all right, how to do a terminal install?
<barata> force brute install
<worldedit> hmm... i think the D: drive is NTFS
<cablesm102> !ntfs | worldedit
<ubotu> worldedit: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<barata> what is the command?
<cablesm102> worldedit, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cablesm102> and the one before
<maddash> barata: from an installer cd?
<bruenig> barata, open a terminal and do ~/Desktop/Install
<carlos42> Does Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS (or any more recent version of Ubuntu) support the apple iMac intel out of the box?
<St0x> cld someone p/m me about the audio issue i'm having on my system with ICH6 .. :L.  i've looked online but with no sucess :(
<cablesm102> barata, terminal install? isn't there an option for text mode install on the installer splash?
<shatrat> bruenig, lol
<barata> yes, 689 something
<shatrat> bruenig, you win
<worldedit> i'll check it out, but i've looked at most of those files
<Sanctusorium> barata, what is your problem?
<codi> maddash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3287/
<Sanctusorium> I think you might have the same one as me if you have to force install =/
<shmeelAway> can any1 direct me to a place where i can get a virtual machine of XP running on edgy, but which only requires an iso, qemu, and VMPlayer? i'm having a LOT of trouble
<barata> Sanctusorium> barata, what is your problem? --> this stupid installer keeps on wanting to reformat my partition and saying that there is no root partition
<barata> it is There
<Sanctusorium> ah
<Sanctusorium> Never mind
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, why both vmplayer and qemu?
<Sanctusorium> I cant even get to the desktop with the live cd.
<barata> what is similar Sanctusorium
<shmeelAway> well, i have VMPlayer
<maddash> codi: merge lines 5/6 into one line . same deal with 7/8.
<maddash> codi: and remove the "#" from lines 5 and 6
<barata> I'm on livecd now and stucked .... and just install xchat for this session
<Sanctusorium> I need a way to get to the installer via shell or some thing
<zero88> hello, how would i make my terminal windows transparent????
<shmeelAway> i thought i needed to set up a vmdx file w/ qemu for VMPlayer to work
<barata> <Sanctusorium> I need a way to get to the installer via shell or some thing --> exactly, what is the command?
<bruenig> barata, you must format at least one partition and call that root. If you don't want to do that, then don't install it.
<Sanctusorium> no clue
<bruenig> barata, ~/Desktop/Install
<Sanctusorium> I am a linux newb
<cablesm102> barata, to install an app, use "sudo aptitude install <whatever>"
<barata> <cablesm102> barata, to install an app, use "sudo aptitude install <whatever>" --> my HD is empty now, all install go to my memory
<cablesm102> barata means cheap in spanish, no?
<Sanctusorium> hm... How can I get into the shell?
<barata> barata means dick in Eskimo & mama in Latin
<shmeelAway> if there's a way to do it w/out qemu, that'd be awesome too as mine doesn't seem to be working well lol
<cablesm102> Sanctusorium, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<bruenig> I thought mater was mama
<worldedit> ugh... i feel so noob. i need "Gnome's File Browser" to access it, after i mounted using that program, sorry to trouble you guys >_<
<barata> bruenig> barata, ~/Desktop/Install ---> this is just that stupid installer that I'm talking about
<tonyyarusso> barata: And you just used two offensive words in one sentence.  Please watch your language.
<Sanctusorium> cable, I cant get to teh desktop
<Sanctusorium> I am stuck on a brown screen
<bruenig> Sanctusorium, try to alternate cd
<bruenig> !alternate | Sanctusorium
<ubotu> Sanctusorium: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<codi> maddash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3289/
<codi> like that?>
<worldedit> so how do i find the Gnome File Browser?
<worldedit> or install it...
<worldedit> gah so difficult!
<Sanctusorium> Is the install much harder?
<bruenig> worldedit, nautilus?
<St0x> cld someone p/m me about the audio issue i'm having on my system with ICH6 .. :L.  i've looked online but with no sucess :( - I have Intel ICH6, have tried reinstalling ALSA andreinstalled Alsa mixer.. chip reports as analog devices AD1981B.. when i do a search online for ICH6 audio issues i see several issues and fixes but nothing has changed my situation so far :(
<maddash> codi: correct. do the same for lines 6/7.
<worldedit> bruenig, where can i find that?
<cablesm102> that's a good question... i don't remember it being anywhere useful at first
<bruenig> Sanctusorium, no it isn't. I used it the first time I ever installed linux.
<St0x> under proc/asound i get Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at 0xb0040800, irq 11
<Sanctusorium> Ah, ok. Thanks alot... I will download and burn
<bruenig> Sanctusorium, it is essentially the same thing, except instead of point and click, you move the arrows to highlight and then enter
<cablesm102> worldedit, go to Places>Home Folder
<maddash> codi: oh god. no. don't save fstab.
<linux_user400354> kill -STOP `pidof gnome-panel` this works
<Sanctusorium> Ah. No biggie then.
<maddash> codi: no, I made a mistake. what you have in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3287/ is fine. except for the last line, with the "ro umask=[...] "
<St0x> under proc/asound/pcm i get Intel ICH - IEC958 Intel ICH6 - IEC958 : Playback 1,  everything is enabled and set to high under auto controls and alsa mixer :L
<worldedit> cablesm102, i went there, nothing otehr than "Desktop" and "Examples"
<walkman2001> whats up all
<barata> <Sanctusorium> Is the install much harder? --> ubuntu's is definitely the most stupid one among other linux distros installers
<codi> yah, it gives me error when i try sudo mount -a
<maddash> codi: put a comma between the "ro" and "umask=022"
<maddash> codi: then save it...
<cablesm102> worldedit, that's the file browser... just go to other folders from there.
<Sanctusorium> Good, I need stupid... First time I have even touched linux..
<jim__> Hi everyone on my new edgy install I keep getting: internal error failed to initialize hal! after logon and no desktop usb icon on insert-  nothing in the logs...  Ideas please??
<cinnix> fluxbox question > I want to make an entry in my menu for my home folder, "nautilus" loads up half my desktop environment, making fluxbox unusable. What executable command shall I use for my home folder?
<cablesm102> worldedit, go to Places>Computer
<codi> maddash: it says lined 5, 6 and 10 are bad
<worldedit> cablesm102, im looking at it now
<cablesm102> worldedit, there's your file browser
<maddash> codi: did you read my msgs from before?
<St0x> any ideas ppl?, cld someone p/m me? :(  who knows about audio
<tavdash> hello, how do I edit my grub menu? i do not wish to see a certain entry. Do I just edit out its title??
<worldedit> cablesm102, i see it, so how do i access my hard drives?
<cablesm102> worldedit, they're there... File System is your / folder.
<worldedit> ah i see, ok
<cablesm102> worldedit, want some help with Linux file structure?
<tonyyarusso> tavdash: Just comment out the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<draeath> is there an easy way to "undo" the simplifications Ubuntu has put in? (example, the screensaver configuration)
<codi> sorry, it's moving too fast, i'm completely missing messages
<nothlit> draeath, recompile without kernel patches
<worldedit> cablesm102, yes please, i need all the help with anything, i'm very confused and feeling totally stupid =)
<tavdash> tonyyarusso: each entry has title, root, kernel, savedefault, and boot. Do I edit everyone?
<nothlit> draeath, err source patches*
<draeath> nothlit, er... kernel patches have something to do with userland config tools?
<jrib> draeath: that's not ubuntu-specific.  That's gnome-screensaver as opposed to xscreensaver
<tonyyarusso> tavdash: Yeah, just put a # before each line
<tavdash> tonyyarusso: i mean comment out each
<nothlit> draeath, sorry, my fingers type on their own
<nothlit> draeath, they type the wrong thing a lot of times
<draeath> hmm theres no packages to do it?
<Flannel> cinnix: I believe you might be looking for the --no-desktop flag for nautilus.  But, have you looked into other file browsers?  thunar is what xfce uses
<magusknight> how do I install java everything i tried won't work
<jrib> draeath: use xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver
<Flannel> !java | magusknight
<ubotu> magusknight: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cool-freak> anyone familiar with azureus that can give me a hand here?
<cool-freak> please
<shatrat> cool-freak, Im fairly familiar, shoot
<draeath> cool-freak, dont use the ubuntu package
<cinnix> Flannel: I will give that a try now, thankyou :)
<draeath> cool-freak, install it in your /home somewhere and run it from there
<jim__> anyone seen on edgy internal error failed to initialize hal!
<draeath> cool-freak, :) at least for me it crashes otherwise
<cool-freak> no,i got some other package
<cool-freak> from the internet
<shatrat> thats a cool place
<cool-freak> for some time it run fine
<draeath> cool-freak, i got mine directly from the azureus site
<cool-freak> bur now i have a serial problem
<jojoman02> has anyone tried reconstructor for ubuntu here?
<codi> maddash: it's still saying line 12 is bad
<mikejanssen> heh
<cool-freak> whenever azureus is conected the internet conection goes crazy!
<mikejanssen> im dl the ubuntu ultimate edition
<cool-freak> :S
<mikejanssen> = X
<shatrat> cool-freak, crazy?
<cinnix> Flannel: just what I needed, thanks for your help
<cool-freak> yeah
<maddash> codi: ok. one last time. pastebin.ca your fstab?
<IdleOne> mikejanssen: ultimate?
<draeath> cool-freak, lower your amount of connections, and lower your upload speed
<cool-freak> it doesnt work
<draeath> cool-freak, most home-grade routers don't like torrents
<mikejanssen> http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3487
<cool-freak> oh
<cool-freak> that must be it
<mikejanssen> way lagged...was dugg yesterday
<mikejanssen> =
<codi> maddash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3290/
<mikejanssen> = X
<shatrat> my ISP called me today wondering if I had a virus or if I was a victim of a botnet because I have uploaded 5 gigs in the past 24 hours
<pinpoint> lol
<Dysk> shatrat, Sounds like you got hit
<draeath> cool-freak, your connection does this? : Existing connections (download in progress) continue fine, but all other attempts (going to google.com) fail with timeouts
<shatrat> Dysk, hit by the bit torrent bug.
* juano__ too
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, what's the newest version of GAIM?
<|Jason8|> er
<|Jason8|> Gaim?
<Sanctusorium> Is KDE better than Gnome in any way?
<kitche> |Jason8|: beta6 is the latest one their websit
<|thunder> what package is 'where' part of ? I dont have it on edgy.
<jrib> Sanctusorium: try both and use what you like
<St0x> maddash
<St0x> i cant pm
<St0x> not resistered?
<shatrat> |Jason8|, beta 3 is in the repos
<St0x> <St0x> appears ICH6 audio device is functioning correctly according to os
<St0x> <St0x> but no audio
<St0x> <St0x> nothing is muted etc
<St0x> <St0x> i just did an install with latest avaliable version today
<Sanctusorium> k. I will use kde because first then, one of my friends told me he likes it better =b.
* Sanctusorium puts Kubuntu on torrnet
<jrib> |thunder: 'where' is a shell built-in
<mena> Any one know how to install a theme i have on my computer for firfox
<jrib> !paste | St0x
<ubotu> St0x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maddash> codi: kill off the space after the last comma in line 12.
<shatrat> mena, those are installed through firefox
<|thunder> jrib; where is not a command here. wtf. weird.
<jrib> |thunder: what do you mean?
<shatrat> mena, tools -> addons -> themes
<codi> maddash: k, that passes the mount, but now what, can i cd into /media/hdb1?
<maddash> jrib: he's pasting msgs that would have been sent to me over #ubuntu anyway.
<pppoe_dude> hihihi
<maddash> codi: yes. enjoy.
<pppoe_dude> oops
<torrrrr> is resolvconf important?
<codi> permission denied
<codi> so sudo cd
<maddash> St0x: how do you know that it's fxning properly?
<mena> shartrat, no i have it on my computer i dont want to install it from firefox site
<jrib> |thunder: oh actually I just loaded bash and don't have "where" either.  It's a shell built-in for zsh though.  Do you really need "where" though?  You have which and whence and whereis etc...
<kitche> torrrrr /etc/resolv.conf is if you want internet working correctly
<maddash> codi: after saving fstab, umount -a then mount -a
<maddash> codi: btw, `sudo cd` won't work.
<shatrat> mena, I thought you could import themes from there...
<maddash> codi:  you have to `su ` then `cd`
<codi> maddash: NICE, thanks maddash!
<mena> shartrat, i try to find to find a way and i didnt
<maddash> codi: anytime.
<incognito> hi, i corrupted my alternatives entry for java, is there any way i can regenerate this?
<shatrat> mena, I suspect you can extract it somewhere in your .mozilla/firefox directory in your home and it will use it.  snoop around
<ferret_0567__> How do you enable AIGLX and check if it is enabled/
<ferret_0567__> ?
<codi> maddash: not that it's a problem, but what about that extra floppy?
<mena> shartrat, i tried also but i didt work
<maddash> codi: I'm not sure. what does `ls /media/` have to say?
<shatrat> mena, I dont really know then :(  Im surprised that you cant import a theme from a file.   Seems very unfirefox
<codi> maddash: i have a floppy and a floppy0
<maddash> St0x: anyway, you'll probably want to use alsa, so make sure you have "alsa-base" "alsa-utils" and "libesd0-alsa" installed
<shatrat> Ferret, thats more of a #ubuntu-xgl question
<mena> shartrat, no no its for fire fox
<Dysk> Anyone know of a repository that has firefox 2 that works well with Dapper?
<mena> shartrat, but the theme file in .jar
<maddash> codi: feel free to `cd /media & sudo rm floppy floppy0`
<jrib> !firefox | Dysk
<ubotu> Dysk: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<maddash> codi: that might do it...
<Dysk> jrib, Thanks
<maddash> codi: i mean, that ought to kill off the extra floppy icon
<draeath> So, theres not global package that de-retards my system, to put it bluntly?
<mena> shartrat, and i try to extract it nothing happened in any way never mind will find a solution
<incognito> how can i regenerate an alternative entry that i've corrupted?
<jrib> draeath: what are you referring to exactly?
<shatrat> mena, sorry I couldnt be more help
<torrrrr> kitche: but there is also a package resolveconf
<kitche> !resolveconf
<maddash> mena: what are you trying to do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolveconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draeath> jrib, ubuntu custimizations that simplify things, like removing the proper configuration of screensavers, the kcontrol program in KDE, etc
<Manstein> Got a rather complicated question. I want to upgrade wine 0.9.26 to version 0.9.30 . In order to do that , i have to type "make uninstall" from the source code. I recently deleted the original source code! Will downloading and building (without installing) 0.9.26 again, enable me to successfully type "make uninstall" ?
<St4X> cn someone DCC Chat me for an ICH6 audio issue, i keep dropping connection :(
<jrib> draeath: proper configuration of screensavers in kde?
<maddash> St4X: register your nick first.
<draeath> jrib, well, im trying Gnome this time around
<nalioth> St4X: just ask in here
<maddash> mena: are you trying to extract a .jar?
<kitche> torrrrr: it seems to be the same thing
<St4X> how do i register ?
<jrib> draeath: like I said before, gnome-screensaver is now the default screensave program in GNOME.  If you want to use xscreensaver instead, then install it
<St4X> what ./ command?
<kitche> !register|St4X
<ubotu> St4X: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<St4X> !register|St4X
<draeath> jrib, i did, and it made no difference. After removing gnome-screensaver there was no more GUI for configuration
<St4X> mission
<mena> maddash, no
<brokenegg> can anyone help me? I cannot login. after entering my user name/password...it just hangs. Sometimes when I "ctrl+alt+backspace" it goes to console and I see an error stating it there is no such device /dev/wacom listed over and over again. I try to "sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"  and it either simply doesn't fix the problem or it won't let me go thru the reconfigure, stating "xserver-
<mena> maddash, but the file which is theme
<kitche> St4X: just look what ubotu spit out
<mena> maddash, in the extention jar
<mena> maddash, and i cant make it work with firefox and its a firefox theme
<torrrrr> kitche: Ah. My resolveconf package was half broken so I removed it
<Manstein> Got a rather complicated question. I want to upgrade wine 0.9.26 to version 0.9.30 . In order to do that , i have to type "make uninstall" from the source code. I recently deleted the original source code! Will downloading and building (without installing) 0.9.26 again, enable me to successfully type "make uninstall" ?
<brokenegg> every time i restart my xserver this happens, I used to be able to fix it by the reconfigure xserver-xorg command, but it isn't working anymore
<jrib> draeath: what if you run it in a terminal
<torrrrr> kitche: after problem that it has rewriten my resolv.conf file.
<torrrrr> kitche: now internet works
<mena> maddash, any idea
<YoshiG3> Anyone know the command to config nvidia?
<jrib> !nvidia | YoshiG3
<ubotu> YoshiG3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<YoshiG3> nvidia-glx or something?
<maddash> mena: sure. first extract the contents of said .jar
<YoshiG3> I installed them already
<torrrrr> kitche: but I wonder if it helps for faster internet or something that resolvconf package
<YoshiG3> But I mean the command to config it
<mena> maddash, okay
<jrib> YoshiG3: that page tells you the command.  It depends on your version of ubuntu
<St4X> ok i think i'm registered now?
<ardchoille42> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<mena> maddash, then
<ardchoille42> YoshiG3, ^^
<mrbond> Can someone tell me when I run openvpn where the default ca.crt should placed?
<brokenegg> can anyone help me?
<maddash> mena: have you tried this: http://mozilla-themes.schellen.net/mozilla-theme-installation.html
<walkman2001> anyone know anything about keytouch?
<KanRiNiN> hi guys.  my icons load but my panels do not.  I tried rebooting.  Any help would be greatly appreciated
<KanRiNiN> Thanks
<sebastianffx> hi
<sebastianffx> somebody can give me a little help on spanish?
<jrib> !es | sebastianffx
<ubotu> sebastianffx: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mena> maddash, not yet i will
<sebastianffx> :O
<sebastianffx> thnx
<maddash> brokenegg: what's the err msg? I only got " xserver-
<shatrat> maddash, he left
<St4X> maddash cn u dcc me plz?
<St4X> before i drop again
<shatrat> KanRiNiN, what happens if you try "gnome-panel" from an alt F2 line?
<mikejanssen> hmm
<mikejanssen> i forgot what resolution i have my comp set at...
<Dysk> How painless have you all found the GUI upgrade from dapper to edgy to be?
<mikejanssen> how to check..
<St4X> cn someone dcc chat to me regarding an ICH6 audio issue :L ergh
<maddash> shatrat: thanks.
<ardchoille42> mikejanssen, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution ?
<mikejanssen> heh
<incognito> so, how can i regenerate an alternative entry?
<shatrat> St4X, have you tinkered around in "alsamixer"?
<walkman2001> can someone give me some help with the setup of keytouch?
<mena> maddash, i press install but nothing happened
<threeseas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille42> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<maddash> mena: interesting. looks like you don't have to extract the .jar after all. according to this (http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Creating_a_Skin_for_Firefox:Getting_Started), just confirm that /usr/lib/[firefox]  exists, and mv the .jar to the chrome/ subdirectory
<brokenegg> can anyone help me, after login screen (name/password) all I get is a frozen screen, I try to restart x and I sometimes see an error message stating that there is no such device /dev/wacom. To fix this I try to 1. stop gnome, then 2. reconfigure x-server but this is not working anymore, and the reconfigure doesn't even go thru, it spits me out warning that a cusome config file is being overwritten, help???
<mena> maddash, okay
<mena> maddash, thanks:)
<shatrat> brokenegg, you could go in and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and comment out or remove the wacom stuff.  I believe those are for tablet PCs?
<maddash> mena: `sudo find /usr/lib -iname *firefox*`
<mena> maddash,okay
<bimberi> !xhangs | brokenegg
<ubotu> brokenegg: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<brokenegg> shatrat, I thought of that, but how would I do that from the command line?
<whonicca> has anybody gotten videos on zhare.net to work?
<yotux> Is there  a way to unistall CUPS in edgy?
<shatrat> brokenegg, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ardchoille42> brokenegg, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shatrat> vim makes your retinas bleed
<ardchoille42> I love vim
<instabin> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<athena> hi. im having really bad problems with my dcopserver stuff
<athena> im new with ubuntu
<athena> im getting an error when trying to start kde
<Guest82138> grrr
<Guest82138> this is frustrating
<Guest82138> how do i reclaim my nick once dropped
<Guest82138> so i can p/m again
<athena> what do i do about this error message.....
<ardchoille42> Guest82138, you need to re-register it
<Guest82138> how do i re-register?
<ardchoille42> Guest82138, /msg nickserv help register
<brokenegg> ok, how do I save out of this vim???
<AmbientMstr> Something's wrong with sound in Ubuntu. Anything that has audio doesn't work after the first 5 minutes or so. Like I go into Frostwire, play one song, and none of the others will play. What do I have to do to fix it?
<ardchoille42> brokenegg, type :wq
<athena> Ther ewas an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was:  Could not read network connection list. /home/pvhs/.DCOPserver_PioneerA__0. Please check that dcopserver program is running
<athena> what do i do
<stepanstas> ustanbul keeps on crashing, what can i do?
<ardchoille42> brokenegg, Sorry, ESC then "wq
<maddash> Guest82138: are you having problems with alsa, by any chance?
<shatrat> stepanstas, what do you mean by crashing? Going back to the login, or locking up?
<Guest82138> grr
<Guest82138> this is soooo frustrating
<Guest82138> yeah it's me again
<maddash> Guest82138: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HdaIntelSoundHowto
<stepanstas> shatrat, no, just the program, istanbul crashes
<maddash> Guest82138: but before that, try `asoundconf`
<stepanstas> shatrat, when im done recording and press stop
<AmbientMstr> ..
<Guest82138> reports asoundconf is active
<stepanstas> shatrat, i launches the save window and turns off a second later
<athena> anyone know how to use dcopserver
<shatrat> stepanstas, try running it from a command line, and then when it crashes it will output some errors to the terminal window
<DjEvolution> Can someone please tell me how to update mozilla
<Guest82138> do list, reports ICH6
<DjEvolution> cant seem to get it to update
<riddlebox> how come when I put the frequency scaling applet in the toolbar, I cannot change the cpu freq?
<stepanstas> shatrat, what do i type again (i always forget)
<shatrat> riddlebox, you on a laptop?  It changes it automatically when load gets near 100%
<yotux> is there a way to find out why cups make my system load reach 6.5
<maddash> Guest82138: you might need to `sudo asoundconf`
<shatrat> riddlebox, youre not supposed to change it yourself, its a power saving thing
<riddlebox> shatrat, it is on a laptop and it is on 100% already
<brokenegg> it sais recording and won't exit
<shatrat> stepanstas, I dont know, istanbul?
<Guest82138> madash it wants a flag
<DjEvolution> Can someone please tell me how to update mozilla
<Guest82138> for the conf application
<stepanstas> shatrat, ok got it
<shatrat> DjEvolution, how did you install it?
<maddash> Guest82138: `sudo asoundconf set-default-card [name of card from 'do list'] `
<DjEvolution> shatrat: default with ubuntu
<brokenegg> !exit vim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit vim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjEvolution> shatrat: wanna upgrade from 1.5 to 2.0
<ardchoille42> brokenegg, Press the ESC key, then type  :wq
<Guest82138> i have done sudo asoundconf reset-default-card ICH6
<stepanstas> shatrat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3293/
<shatrat> !firefox|DjEvolution
<ubotu> DjEvolution: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<brokenegg> ardchoille42: it isn't doing anything
<mrbond> Can anyone tell me when i try to run openvpn as a client why i get this error:  Cannot load CA certificate file ca.key (SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations) (OpenSSL) ??
<athena> how do i fix a .DCOPserver..... error
<brokenegg> aha, got it
<ardchoille42> brokenegg, You don't get your prompt back?
<ardchoille42> ok
<xtknight> athena: are you using kubuntu?
<athena> yes
<athena> breezy badger
<athena> as well
<maddash> Guest82138: chk out the link i gave befoere
<maddash> Guest82138: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mr_bono> Q: is there any reason that adding a getty to /dev/ttyS0 would prevent sshd, apache from starting after reboot?
<xtknight> athena: i was going to suggest removing the .kde directory, but that's a really bad idea if you're using kubuntu.  it would fix it for running regular kde apps under regular ubuntu
<shatrat> well stepanstas it looks like the bug is in Istanbul.  I dont even knowk what istanbul does, other than govern Turkey.  YOu might want to check their forums/mailinglist/irc
<Guest82138> it's a SoundMAX AD ac'97
<Guest82138> not intel HD Audio?
<xtknight> athena: paste the exact error on pastebin
<ardchoille42> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<athena> xtknight: pastebin?
<xtknight> !pastebin | athena
<ubotu> athena: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stepanstas> ardchoille42, do you use istanbul?
<mr_bono> all I did was uncomment this line in /etc/inittab:         #T0:23:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100
<ardchoille42> stepanstas, I don't now, but I used to use it
<glick> hi
<ardchoille42> hi glick
<athena> xtknight: hold on. im setting it up
<stepanstas> ardchoille42, do you still have it installed?
<ardchoille42> stepanstas, No
<xtknight> regarding istanbul.... By default it records to ~/desktop-recording.ogg
<xtknight> is that your question?
<rc-1> im about to submit a project to https://savannah.gnu.org, could someone please tell me if this is a good project description/ if they like the idea (a FOSS game server) http://pastebin.com/869987
<stepanstas> ardchoille42, okay, thanks anyway
<stepanstas> shatrat, thanks for your help
<shatrat> stepanstas, hope you get it figured out
<ardchoille42> stepanstas, see what xtknight said
<xtknight> stepanstas: type "man istanbul" to learn about the program
<mr_bono> it doesn't make any sense.. having a serial terminal shouldn't interfere with network connectivity.. has anyone run across this?
<psh> what level is multiuser?
<worldedit> hey again guys, i need help setting up flash so i can watch vids on youtube etc... anyone available to help? =)
<xtknight> worldedit: sure
<ardchoille42> psh, I believe that is runlevel 3
<xtknight> worldedit: 32bit or 64bit firefox
<psh> ardchoille42, yes i think so too, thx
<ferret_0567__> How do I activate AIGLX in Ubuntu 6.10?
<xtknight> !aiglx | ferret_0567__
<ubotu> ferret_0567__: AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<xtknight> are you sure you want AIGLX?
<worldedit> xtknight, 64 bit firefox, i think, not ultra sure but 64 sounds familiar.
<ferret_0567__> Any problems specific to Ubuntu?
<xtknight> ferret_0567__: for nvidia you should just use the builtin nvidia compositor, im not sure about ati
<ferret_0567__> I have NVIDIA
<xtknight> ferret_0567__: dont bother with aiglx.  use nvidia's builtin pixmap compositing thing with Beryl
<stepanstas> xtknight, i know how to use isntanbul, sortoff
<stepanstas> xtknight, my problem is that it turns off when im done recording
<ferret_0567__> ok
<xtknight> stepanstas: what turns off?
<athena> xtkight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3295/
<xtknight> worldedit: type `uname -a`
<athena> xtknight:* http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3295/
<worldedit> xtknight: whereabouts? total noob here =)
<xtknight> worldedit: terminal
<worldedit> xtknight: in the terminal?
<worldedit> ah k
<xtknight> worldedit: whenever i ask you to type something it will be in the terminal
<xtknight> athena: ps ax | grep dcopserver
<stepanstas> xtknight, when i press the stop button, it launches the save screen but the screen (and the button from the toolbar) disapear
<worldedit> xtknight: thanks for clearing that up =)
<xtknight> stepanstas: how do you work istanbul then?  ive just got a console app here
<xtknight> stepanstas: id be able to help debug it if you could help me reproduce the issue
<worldedit> xtknight: ok done
<xtknight> worldedit: what did it report
<stepanstas> xtknight, ive seen the demo vid
<stepanstas> xtknight, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3293/
<worldedit> xtknight: Linux harry-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Majic> Okay, so I have a partition that mounts in Windows AND Ubuntu.  The only problem is, it's READ-ONLY in Ubuntu.  Can someone please explain to me how to change the permissions in fstab?
<whonicca> has anybody gotten videos on zhare.net to work?
<stepanstas> xtknight, is that what you want
<xtknight> worldedit: then you should have 32bit firefox as far as i know
<black_13_> how do i view tiff images embedded in a web page?
<worldedit> ok then
<athena> xtknight: 7310 pt s/0 R+ 0:00 grep dcopserver
<xtknight> stepanstas: ahh alright
<xtknight> athena: is that all it reports?
<athena> yes
<xtknight> stepanstas: are you using XGL?
<xtknight> athena: i suggest rebooting kubuntu.  somehow its server died
<worldedit> xtknight: ok, so i have 32 bit, whats next?
<stepanstas> xtknight,  sorry, dont know what that is
<xtknight> stepanstas: ok then my crystal ball says you're PROBABLY not using it ;)
<athena> xtknight: i have rebooted several times
<athena> xtknight: same problem each time
<stepanstas> xtknight, is that good or bad=-O
<athena> xtknight: /home/pvhs/.DCOPserver_PioneerA__0   doesn't exist now
<xtknight> stepanstas: but that's good.  im not sure why that error would be occurring.  it's telling you that you don't have enough memory or resources of some kind as far as i know
<xtknight> athena: what happens if you run "dcopserver" in a separate terminal
<jkent> Hello what program recommend to connect to my pda because linux he dont have the program activesync ?
<athena> xtknight: by just typing dcopserver?
<xtknight> jkent: apt-cache search activesync
<stepanstas> xtknight, memory as in ram or hard drive space?
* juano__ is in the mood for teasing
<athena> xtnight: more errors
<xtknight> jkent: "apt-cache search pda sync" in the terminal, it will give you apps for syncing your pda
* juano__ makes peace with underdog5004
<Manstein> Got a rather complicated question. I want to upgrade wine 0.9.26 to version 0.9.30 . In order to do that , i have to type "make uninstall" from the source code. I recently deleted the original source code! Will downloading and building (without installing) 0.9.26 again, enable me to successfully type "make uninstall" ?
<xtknight> worldedit: umm
<xtknight> worldedit: have you tried the flash instructions?
<xtknight> !flash | worldedit
<ubotu> worldedit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jkent> ok thanks
<ubotu> worldedit: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<xtknight> athena: post the errors to pastebin
<xtknight> stepanstas: ram or cache
<bef> Anyone here a good graphic designer or have a talent at graphics?
<mosh> hi. i am trying to bridge a connection on my ubuntu laptop to my ps3 what is the best way to achieve this.
<xtknight> stepanstas: maybe the file you recorded got huge?
<xtknight> stepanstas: type "free" and post it to pastebin to see your memory situation
<athena> xtknight: give me a few minutes. its on a separate computer
<worldedit> xtknight, i looked into it, i'll have another more detailed look
<stepanstas> xtknight, well, that may be the cause, i have 2 128 rams
<xtknight> stepanstas: probably not enough
<brokenegg> ok, no more /dev/wacom erroe, now it is saying that "error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy"
<stepanstas> xtknight, i have been trying files of about 1 sec, still closes
<xtknight> stepanstas: at least for regular ubuntu.  well you could increase your swap file.  pastebin "free" still though
<shatrat> Manstein, you can install 0.9.30 from the repo and it would be a lot less of a pain.  Youd want to uninstall whatever you have now though
<xtknight> worldedit: well if you have any problems let me know
<xtknight> worldedit: but i just dont want to type up something that's already on the web
<stepanstas> xtknight, ok then, that answers my question
<stepanstas> xtknight, do you know of any more video recording apps?
<xtknight> stepanstas: sorry, nope
<worldedit> xtknight, yeah, sorry about that. new to linux as of a couple of hours =)
<Manstein> shatrat: Yes i have to uninstall my self-compiled version first. But i don't have the original source files anymore. Should i download again and compile + build to do a clean uninstall from 0.9.26 ?
<bef> Anyone here a good graphic designer or have a talent at graphics??
<xtknight> worldedit: well if you relaly want me to guide you through it, no problem really
<Dysk> Sadly Avid/premiere/final cut tend to be the best bets for video editing.
<daum> anyone know which jaws it is where the shoot the tank in the sharks mouth?
<stepanstas> xtknight, okay then
<shatrat> Manstein, you probably can just ./configure and make uninstall.
<stepanstas> xtknight, thanks for all your help
<lskd-120> the first jaws
<Manstein> shatrat: initiating procedure now :D tnx for the advice :P
<xtknight> stepanstas: search for desktop capture in synaptic, bound to give you something
<shatrat> Manstein, Good luck.
<lskd-120> it's aftere Quid gets swallowed
<lskd-120> after
<daum> lskd-120, thanks
<athena> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3298/
<stepanstas> xtknight, okay, will do, thanks
<Milk_> is it possible to copy all files recursively without copying the directory structure
<xtknight> athena: no idea what's going on, really.  when did the first error occur?  can you boot into kde without issues?
<athena> no
<athena> xtknight: i have to use failsafe
<xtknight> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<xtknight> athena: best route may be to reinstall now.  try #kubuntu for better luck
<Hisakasex> hello
<worldedit> xtknight: this is running me around in circles. i need to install "windows codecs", and when i click the link it brings me to the same page im already on
<athena> xtknight: since im a noob at ubuntu i took its advice when it told me to remove /home/pvhs/.DCOPserver_PioneerA__0 and start dcopserver again
<xtknight> worldedit: windows codecs?
<xtknight> athena: and what happened?
<Milk_> anyone?
<athena> xtknight: dcopserver refuses to start and i even more errors occur.
<xtknight> Milk_: might be able to craft a script with awk or something.
<athena> xtknight: i decided to reboot and then after that i could not get into kde
<Hisakasex> how can I conf apache2 to display an error message if the subdomain doesn't exists in a domain?
<Milk_> xtknight, I'm not that desperate yet :(
<xtknight> Milk_: try #linux
<Hisakasex> how can I conf apache2 to display an error message if a subdomain doesn't exists in a domain?
<worldedit> xtknight: yes. have a look at the help article. i cant make anything of it
<mosh> ty
<Pirate-King> hello
<athena> xtknight: somehow i have to get what i removed back. lol.
<brokenegg> ok, I am trying to login, the gui hangs badly after login, I tried "rm .{X,ICE}authority" and it sais that file does not exist
<xtknight> Hisakasex: you'd have to redirect all subdomains to the same ip and then spit out an error when an unrecognized "Host:" parameter is detected.  you can't shoot out a custom error page for a dns lookup error
<xtknight> worldedit: exact url you're at please?
<worldedit> xtknight: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<black_13_> how do i install quicktime
<athena> xtknight: your suggesting i go to the kubuntu server
<worldedit> xtknight: disregard that
<xtknight> athena: #kubuntu channel.  type /join #kubuntu
<xtknight> im not familiar with kubuntu hardly at all
<brokenegg> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<mikejanssen> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<worldedit> xtknight: hold on a sec, i'll link it. i'm still ctrl-c + ctrl-v'ing >_<
<Hisakasex> thanks xtknight .. I'll check my sites-available now to see what happens
<worldedit> xtknight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo#w32codecs
<worldedit> xtknight: thats the correct one.
<xtknight> worldedit: sorry been a little slow.  ill get with you in a second and we'll get this rolling
<worldedit> xtknight: i see you're helping a lot of people. dont worry, i can wait ^_^
<mena> thanks friends for helping today and special thanks to maddash and shartrat...bye
<shatrat> mena, no problem. Have a nice day
<mena> you too
<xtknight> worldedit: wrong page apparently
<xtknight> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<biotrox> hello what program should i use to connect to my GPRS
<biotrox> GPRS dial ??
<xtknight> worldedit: guess those links weren't as pertinent as i had thought
<biotrox> !dial-up
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<frogzoo> biotrox: gpsd methinks
<frogzoo> biotrox: oh gp_r_s - just pppd
<biotrox> !gpsd
<ubotu> gpsd: GPS (Global Positioning System) service daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-2.1build1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 652 kB
<xtknight> worldedit: download the .tar.gz here http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<frogzoo> biotrox: just network manager should set it up
<worldedit> xtknight: excellent, ok
<biotrox> network manager
<worldedit> xtknight: done.
<biotrox> !network manager
<xtknight> worldedit: where did you save the file to?
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<worldedit> xtknight: my desktop.
<xtknight> worldedit: ok.  go into a terminal.  we're going to change to your desktop directory from the terminal.  type "cd ~/Desktop"
<biotrox> and how can i connect the bluetooth..? what application..?
<worldedit> xtknight: im at the desktop
<worldedit> in the terminal
<xtknight> worldedit: you know how to extract a tar.gz?
<Pirate-King> what is the best wireless configuring tool
<frogzoo> biotrox:  apt-cache search blutetooth
<worldedit> xtknight: right click/extract?
<xtknight> worldedit: sure that works.
<inva|id> Is there a ubuntu equivalent for net-setup in gentoo?
<worldedit> ok.
<xtknight> worldedit: what i was going to suggest though:
<worldedit> xtknight: where do i extract to?
<worldedit> xtknight: go on
<nano> whois
<maddash> inva|id: not sure, but why do you want make that switch?
<opened> haha
<xtknight> worldedit: to extract it from the terminal (which you really do need to know).  type "tar xzvf install" then press tab immediately.  it will complete the name of that file you downloaded (it starts with the word "install")  then press enter.
<nano> hehehe
<shmeelAway> I have my music stored in my windows partition, i installed ubuntu on another partition, and in ubuntu installed a virtual mahcine for XP. Is there any way for me to get my music from my windows partition and play it from a music player in my VM?
<nano> hi shmeel
<nano> you dont need a VM
<Hisakasex> my problem with virtual hosts in apache is that if a subdomain doesn't exists in a domain, apache redirects to the domain index..
<inva|id> maddash: I'm having trouble setting up my interfaces on an old system
<juano__> shmeelAway: you just need to mount your windows partition
<xtknight> worldedit: it should spit out five lines containing the filenames of what it extracted.  capische ?
<shmeelAway> mount my windows partition in the windows virtual machine?
<Hisakasex> for example www.mydomain.com is ok ... but there's no wwwaaaa.mydomain.com in my server...
<juano__> shmeelAway: through your ubuntu
<nano> you dont need a vm
<Hisakasex> my problem with virtual hosts in apache is that if a subdomain doesn't exists in a domain, apache redirects to the domain index..
<maddash> inva|id: network interfaces? have you tried `ifconfig -a`?
<Hisakasex> for example www.mydomain.com is ok ... but there's no wwwaaaa.mydomain.com in my server...
<juano__> shmeelAway: no virtual machine
<nano> just use xmms player
<nano> i am using it now :D
<juano__> !ntfs-3g | shmeelAway
<ubotu> shmeelAway: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<xtknight> Hisakasex: #apache
<worldedit> xtknight: took my time, but got it.
<shmeelAway> i have my windows partition mounted on my ubuntu, i can play songs in ubuntu off of there, but i was wondering if it was possible to play from my virtual machine which i installed on top of ubuntu
<xtknight> worldedit: now change into the extracted dir from the terminal
<xtknight> worldedit: we will need to use the terminal for the remainder of this option
<Hisakasex> ok
<juano__> shmeelAway: ahh,, well yes, if vmware sound is fine
<xtknight> worldedit: type "cd insta" then press tab to complete the folder name... when you press tab after typing 'cd' it will complete to the nearest directory  .  if you press tab after typing "tar xzvf" it will complete to the nearest .tar.gz file
<biotrox> what package i need to install to connect my HP using bluetooth and dial gprs...?
<shmeelAway> so do i just mount my windows partition in my VM?
<worldedit> xtknight: hold on. noob is kicking in.
<shatrat> shmeelAway, no, you mount it in ubuntu
<juano__> shmeelAway: your VM, what does it have ? Windows XP? Ubuntu ? or what?
<nano> @shmeelAway i though you had a partition
<brokenegg> how do I reinstall with apt-get??
<worldedit> xtknight: so i need to get to the directory where i extracted the file
<xtknight> worldedit: correct
<metroman> How do I fix a scratch on a CD?
<worldedit> xtknight: and how do i do that? same as i did to get to the desktop?
<cablesm102> metroman, that's not a question for this channel
<Mihwas_w_w> Hello all
<shatrat> brokenegg, well, you could "sudo apt-get remove --purge something " "sudo apt-get install something"  but that usually will not change the user settings, fi that is the problem
<juano__> hell Mihwas_w_w
<xtknight> metroman: generally you try and clean the cd and then regenerate another clean cd using software like blindread/blindwrite
<shatrat> metroman, Ive had luck fixing scratches by buffing them out with toothpaste
<shatrat> metroman, and your CD smells nice
<xtknight> worldedit: type "cd inst" then press tab
<shmeelAway> k i'll explain better. I have XP installed on one 40 GB partition, and Ubuntu installed on my 2nd 40 GB partition, then in ubuntu i used VMPlayer to set up a Windows XP virtual machine, and now I'm wondering how to play music stored in my original windows partition on my windows virtual machine
<metroman> Thanks everyone.
<cablesm102> shatrat: :)
<kuma> hi, i'm having printing issues,i have a bubble injection printer (a Cannon BJC210) and even though i've find the driver and installed successfully, the printer prints like it was a dot-matrix printer. Anybody has an idea on how fixing this?
<worldedit> xtknight, ah got it.
<xtknight> worldedit: you are in the destop folder right now.  there is a folder that has been created for your extracted files called "install_flash" or something.  that's what you need to change into
<xtknight> worldedit: so you see "~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux$ " ?
* nano wave
<shatrat> shmeelAway, your virtual machine canat see anything ubuntu cant see, mount it in ubuntu first
<worldedit> yes i do.
<shmeelAway> shatrat i did already
<xtknight> worldedit: now type "ls -al"
<nano> @ shatrat right
<xtknight> worldedit: look for files called "INSTALL" or "readme" and open them
<shmeelAway> i can play the music from my windows partition on ubuntu
<shatrat> shmeelAway, as for being able to access a mounted directory in VM, I dont know.
<tom47_> i cannot find a file downloaded using Xchat-gnome ... preferences say they go into "downloads" but i cannot find it
<nano> now mount the win partition to ubuntu
<xtknight> worldedit: this is the documentation for how to install the software
<worldedit> i see
<nano> anybody here from the philippines
<shmeelAway> hmm, alright, i'll mess around a bit i guess
<xtknight> worldedit: you can launch a text viewer by typing "gedit Filename &"
<worldedit> xtknight, i got some green writing saying shplayer installer
<worldedit> gedit Filename &
<xtknight> worldedit: well i know there is a file called that
<xtknight> worldedit: that is called a binary
<nano> tom47_ just download the deb package and you are good to go
<xtknight> worldedit: if it's green it's a binary, we are looking for documentation on how to use this thing
<xtknight> worldedit: turns out the documentation is "Readme.txt"
<worldedit> xtknight, ok i did what you said, and up popped a new window
<Faust-C> sup ppl's
<xtknight> worldedit: ok, you should have typed "gedit Readme.txt &" right?
<tavdash_> hello, if I did a fresh install of edgy, and firefox tells me it can stall flash automatically. Is it going to install version 9?
<tom47_> nano ... no ... i amrunning xchat-gnome and accepted a file using it .... i cannot see where that file went to
<cablesm102> tavdash_, i doubt it
<xtknight> i've never had flash properly install automatically
<cablesm102> tavdash, try it... if it doesn't, you can fix it easily
<zyth> tom47_, ~/.xcha2/downloads/ I think
<Faust-C> tom47_: you can set that in the options
<zyth> tom47_, ~/.xchat2/downloads/ I think even
<tom47_> zyth ty
<zyth> np
<worldedit> xtknight, ok! i have a readme!
<nano> oh ok, sometimes the default is the home dir
<zyth> you can change that in your prefs
<starry> Hi all! I was wondering if there is something similar to window's netsend on linux?
<xtknight> worldedit: ok i just need to explain a few things
<Faust-C> starry: what is netsend ?
<tavdash_> cablesm102 & xtknight, when i right click on youtube flash video it states Flash Player 9, but I'm skeptical to believe its the latest
<Faust-C> explain what it does
<tom47_> zyth great thanks a lot
<kuma> hi, i'm having printing issues,i have a bubble injection printer (a Cannon BJC210) and even though i've find the driver and installed successfully, the printer prints like it was a dot-matrix printer. Anybody has an idea on how fixing this?
<zyth> starry, wall
<zyth> tom47_, no worries
<Mihwas_w_w> Is anybody know, where can i take a support for tyan Tiger server motherboard?
<brokenegg> ok, I am experiencing gui hang after logging in, I just reinstalled gnome, and it still is happening, after stopping x I see an error that sais it is ahving troubble opening security policy file /user/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy, anyone have any ideas, please?
<xtknight> worldedit: we put an & at the end so it didn't hang up the terminal.  normally when you execute stuff it's synchronous, that means it freezes the terminal until that command completes.  gedit does not complete until you close it, so your terminal will be frozen while you're reading the readme.  you dont want that, so you append the "&" operator to make the terminal usable and so the terminal doesnt wait for gedit to close until yo
<xtknight> u can type again
<cablesm102> tavdash_, flashplayer 9 is the latest. Try it, see what happens, if it's not Flash Player 9 yuou can just install FP9 manually. It's very simple.
<starry> Netsend is a windows command that allows you to pop up a window on other computers in your network with a certian message
<xtknight> worldedit: got that ;)
<Faust-C> omg
<Faust-C> pastebin !!
<starry> zyth: wall is an equivilant?
<cablesm102> Faust-C: what's netsend?
<nano> hi Faust-C, try write
<elishae> hi,
<zyth> starry, to send messages to people on the same system, yes.
<xtknight> worldedit: and "gedit" is just the name of our text viewer/editor
<Faust-C> starry: yeah there is something like that
<worldedit> xtknight, ok so what happens now? the guide is fairly confusing
<elishae> I'm a new Ubuntu user
<kj092589> hello
<worldedit> xtknight, ok i understand that
<starry> zyth: not same computer, but same network
<elishae> I have a strange problem
<kj092589> hi everybody
<xtknight> worldedit: ok we want to install the "plugin .tar.gz"
<nano> hi elishae, whats that?
<elishae> my network settings get reset whenever i restart the network service
<cablesm102> elishae, what's the problem?
<worldedit> xtknight, ok, and we do that how? =)
<xtknight> worldedit: type " ./flashplayer-installer  " at your terminal.  that starts the binary called flashplayer-installer in the current directory.  that's the Flash setup
<opened_> hello all
<zyth> starry, hmm, don't think it does that
<kj092589> http://www.friendster.com/kj092589
<starry> It doesn't, I just checked the man page
<juano__> elishae: check your /etc/network/interfaces
<elishae> for e.g my DNS server entry gets reset every now and then to the default 192.168.1.1
<nano> hi elishae, dont know what that means, try dhcp (if applicable)
<elishae> it is set to use dhcp
<cablesm102> kj092589, thtis is an ubuntu support channel.
<starry> Any other suggests?
<kj092589> oh sorry
<blackduck3> hi
<juano__> elishae: i had a similar issue, my ip settings in a client on eth0 was getting reset to APIPA problem solved when i uninstalled zeroconf from synaptic
<kuma> why does old software releases like firefox or Java Webstart are shown by the package manager as updated but aren't in their latest version?
<cablesm102> blackduck3, hello there. Do you have an Ubuntu problem?
<nano> cool juano_
<blackduck3> yep
<elishae> APIPA??
<xtknight> kuma: the versions of the programs in the repositories lag behind the actual version of the program made by the developer
<nano> anybody, is yahoo slow today?
<cablesm102> blackduck3, let's hear it?
<xtknight> kuma: the repositories are maintained by others
<fluvvell> Network question:  With two network cards, should there be two default routes when its acting as a firewall / server for the lan ?
<juano__> elishae: 169.254..x.x 255.255.0.0 , this is an ip that assigns when a DHCP server fails
<worldedit> done! excellent!
<elishae> and how can I uninstall zeroconf.. and what is the effect of it..
<juano__> elishae: problem was it was running over static settings as well , so i had to take it out
<xtknight> kuma: older versions are left in the repositories due to stability concerns.  security updates are then backported so that those older versions are just as stable but have security fixes.  then after a while they will just use the newer version once it has been proven stable
<blackduck3> am trying to set up a wireless network on my apple G4 laptop
<worldedit> xtknight, done! excellent!
<kuma> xtknight: so if I want to update those programs, how can i make ir w/o interfiering with the package manager?
<xtknight> worldedit: start firefox and type "about:plugins" at the address bar to see if flash installed correctly
<nano> sudo apt-get update
<xtknight> kuma: it's a little messy
<juano__> elishae: open up synaptic and search for zeroconf
<xtknight> kuma: i usually just uninstall the repository version first
<elishae> juano_ : how can I uninstall zeroconf??
<cablesm102> worldedit, you are trying to get flash installed?
<nano> try, sudo apt-get install zeroconf
<kuma> xtknight: :O very interesting
<juano__> nano: he wants to uninstall not install
<xtknight> kuma: then install the latest version manually.  the package manager won't know it's there
<kuma> xtknight: in wich directory should I install the new applications?
<worldedit> cablesm102, i got flash installed! i can watch youtube videos!
<blackduck3> i am using ubuntu and i need to set up wireless to my desktop
<xtknight> kuma: /usr/local generally
<Manstein> shatran: Tnx, it worked :D
<juano__> elishae: found zeroconf in synaptic?
<elishae> and also, the strange problem is it works fine at my residence.. and it gets to this state when i connect it to office lan
<worldedit> cablesm102, and i never got a chance to thannk you for helping me last time, so, thanks!
<cablesm102> worldedit, my instructions didn't work? I admit they were sorta ugly...
<worldedit> xtknight, works perfectly! thankyou
<blackduck3> i am new to this IRC to
<Manstein> shatrat: Tnx it worked
<kuma> xtknight: I see, it's better to install the updated apps manually or it's better to just stick with the package manager?
<shatrat> Manstein, Im as surprised as you are.
<worldedit> cablesm102, no they worked fine. i got the mp3 files working fine
<juano__> elishae: try a sudo apt-get remove zeroconf
<xtknight> kuma: better to stick with the package manager unless you absolutely need the latest version of the app
<elishae> ook
<blackduck3> can you help me ?
<elishae> btw,  is it possible to first install ubuntu and then install windows and still get ubuntu to work ?
<xtknight> kuma: i always stick with repository versions.  latest version of the app isnt uploaded for a while (to the mainstream) because of stability concerns
<xtknight> elishae: yes, just rewrite grub to the mbr
<juano__> elishae: yes, though windows overrides mbr
<guzza> Q: i'm having a problem with amarok under gnome ... the error is : "DCOP communications error"
<kuma> xtknight: I see, for example firefox 2?
<juano__> elishae: sure, you have to install grub again to mbr as xtknightsais
<shatrat> kuma, for some apps you can get 3rd party repos that are updated more often, for example Beryl-SVN or the budgetdedicated wine repo
<xtknight> kuma: well repositories have firefox 2.0.0.1 now.  but it did take a while
<juano__> elishae: to what IP is your eth0 resetting?
<FILETBRIGADE> Hi all.
<shatrat> HI!
<xtknight> kuma: it took a while to update from 1.5 that is
<FILETBRIGADE> I just finished dual-booting :] 
<blackduck3> hello can anyone help me set up a wireless network ?
<FILETBRIGADE> I can't go on internet while having Ubuntu on though.
<FILETBRIGADE> I'm on XP right now, everything is fine.
<kuma> xtknight: ok, thanks for your time, you've helped me understanding Linux a little more xD
<shatrat> !anybody|blackduck3
<ubotu> blackduck3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FILETBRIGADE> Never had an issue like this before. Previously I had Ubuntu only (Dapper). Internet worked fine even after I moved.
<xtknight> no problem
<guzza> Q: i figured the problem with amarok ... it must be run with sudo ...? why? is there a way to avoid that...?
<FILETBRIGADE> Now, if anyone can help me connect to the internet while using Ubuntu... I'll be grand.
<xtknight> guzza: could you restate your problem?
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, can you give any details on your net?
<userundefined> guzza: maybe you're not part of the audio group.
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: Ethernet, college campus.
<cr> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Unterprozess bzip2 ist mit einem Fehlercode zurckgekehrt (2)
<ugh_help_me_plea> help me, I'm getting the "Can't access TTY; job control turned off"
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, so I take it you are using DHCP?
<elishae> If I'm right, the steps are : (1) boot with live CD , (2) open terminal and mount existing root partition /mnt/ubuntu , (3) chroot to /mnt/ubuntu , (4) grub install
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: that's what my guess is.
<juano__> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elishae> please correct me if I'm wrong
<guzza> Q: after installing amarok i had problems running it...went to console and looked it up turned out to be permission denied while creating some folders
<xtknight> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<guzza> Q: and now i have to run it with sudo ...plus even then i keep getting these strange errors
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, could you tell me if you have an IP address for your interface when you type "ifconfig"?
<xtknight> guzza: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<cr> no
<ugh_help_me_plea> I have tried mounting my root partition, I'm getting a codepage error
<guzza> xtknight: ubuntu
<guzza> gnome
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: When I had to activate my port, I used my roommates laptop (ethernet.) Even though Ubuntu would not have any connection then, after rebooting everything went fine
<xtknight> guzza: cd ~; sudo rm -rf .kde
<xtknight> guzza: then try amarok again without sudo
<guzza> ok wait..
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: I tried ifconfig... I think it gave me 255.555.555
<FILETBRIGADE> Something along those lines.
<FILETBRIGADE> I could go back and boot into Ubuntu and check again if it's needed.
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, yeah thats wrong for a lot of reasons
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: I've figured.
<blackduck3> Dose anybody/anyone know how i can get my wireless working on my laptop?
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, thats a subnet mask
<cablesm102> blackduck3, depends on the card
<FILETBRIGADE> Right.
<shatrat> !wireless|blackduck
<ubotu> blackduck: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackduck3> oh
<guzza> xtknight: works .. thanks a lot ;)
<ugh_help_me_plea> help: I'm on my live CD trying to mount my root partition because of the tty/job control error, so when i try to mount my partition, I get a bad codepage error
<blackduck3> how do i find this out
<blackduck3> ?
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: is there any way I could fix/troubleshoot the situation?
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, Im not sure what you mean about activating your port with the laptop
<cablesm102> blackduck3, what model is the card?
<shortn> clear
<FILETBRIGADE> When moving into dorms, we are given an ethernet port.
<cablesm102> blackduck3, is it built-in?
<shortn> help: I'm on my live CD trying to mount my root partition because of the tty/job control error, so when i try to mount my partition, I get a bad codepage error
<blackduck3> i am very new to this
<FILETBRIGADE> The ethernet port must be activated by your student id.
<Mihwas_w_w> bye bye
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, it might be tied to the mac address of the laptop now...
<cablesm102> blackduck3, is the wireless built in or a card?
<blackduck3> yep
<opened_> u can enable wireless set
<cablesm102> blackduck3, seriously...
<FILETBRIGADE> After break we have to re-activate the port
<FILETBRIGADE> Which I did, with Ubuntu this time.
<FILETBRIGADE> Gave me no issues.
<xtknight> shortn: you had problems booting the livecd i assume?
<isofunk> yo
<cokeslut> sup
<shortn> xtknight: correct
<xtknight> shortn: intel core 2 duo system?
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, if you have no issues then when do you lose the connection?
<shortn> xtnight: intel pentium m 686 i think
<xtknight> shortn: laptop?
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: I lost the connection when I decided to dual-boot.
<shortn> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> shortn: not sure you can do much after the tty/job error.
<FILETBRIGADE> Basically I had: Ubuntu first, Windows (for dualbooting), Ubuntu and Windows
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, what do you mean decided to dual boot? Like you could no longer connect after reinstalling, or rebooting?
<cokeslut> I'll find out
<isofunk> confidential
<xtknight> shortn: ubuntu edgy right?
<blackduck3> is there a way we can talk on a mic ?
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: I decided to dualboot with Windows because of my schoolwork.
<cablesm102> blackduck3, you want to private message?
<FILETBRIGADE> dualboot as in, having two OSs
<blackduck3> ok
<shortn> xtknight: yeah :-/... i just needed to get some docs off of it.... nothing important, just would be nice to not have to replace
<FILETBRIGADE> Multiple partitions.
<genii> Anyone using preseeded installs? Need to auto-add a user. the default samples don't work.
<xtknight> shortn: hmm so what's the goal here?
<blackduck3> i am new to IRC
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, im vaguely familiar with the concept, when did you start having problems connecting
<FILETBRIGADE> After I dualbooted.
<xtknight> shortn: what happened leading up to this point or what are you trying to do?
<FILETBRIGADE> So technically, after I installed Ubuntu (with Windows as my main OS.)
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, Can you connect in windows? are you on that machine now?
<FILETBRIGADE> I am on Windows right now, and yes I can connect.
<FILETBRIGADE> I can ONLY connect on Windows.
<FILETBRIGADE> Not on Ubuntu.
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, must just be a config problem on your interface then
<shortn> xtknight: to not have to replace those docs... but anyways, I was doing some web design stuff, i had rhythmbox open, firefox, gaim, terminal: ssh/irb, and gedit
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, I think ipconfig is the dos command to show your interface info, you could make a note of those and hopefully help you set up your ubuntu interface properly
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<shortn> xtknight: then it just froze, i couldnt reboot, so i had to use my powerbutton
<FILETBRIGADE> I've opened command prompt now (on windows, of course)
<FILETBRIGADE> I've got my IP address here, and the default gateway, connection-specific DNS suffix
<xtknight> shortn: when does the tty job control error happen?  when you try to boot normally  again or when you try to boot off a livecd?
<shifty> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, sweet, make a note of those 3
<FILETBRIGADE> What would I need to do afterwards when I am on Ubuntu?
<genii> Anyone using preseeded installs? Need to auto-add a user. the default samples don't work.
<section31> how do you find the hostname of a computer in your network
<olmari> Hello
<bulmer> FILETBRIGADE: ping
<shortn> xtknight: the error appears right after the grub menu disappears
<olmari> any disjointed screens guru here?
<bulmer> section31: uname -a
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, system/administration/networking and you can put those in manually if DHCP isnt floating your boat.\
<brokenegg> ok, I am experiencing gui hang after logging in, I just reinstalled gnome, and it still is happening, after stopping x I see an error that sais it is ahving troubble opening security policy file /user/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy, I go to look for that file, and it isn't there at all. anyone have any ideas, please?
<xtknight> shortn: did you try booting in rescue mode
<shortn> xtknight: for the one on my HD
<Naik0> My sound in mplayer doesnt work
<shortn> xtknight: yes, it goes to a blank screen and stays there
<FILETBRIGADE> shatrat: thank you.
<Naik0> cant click on any dvd menus either
<FILETBRIGADE> Another question is about my resolution
<xtknight> shortn: and did you say you had tried using the livecd?
<zak_> how do i configure wine? i remember a dialog with options and stuff in other distros, but i can't remember the command
<shifty> hey is beryl something like gnome ?
<olmari> I got some problems with systray notification applet not working as expected
<Naurd> Naiko : Is it playing with another player?
<FILETBRIGADE> But I'm sure I can figure that out after I get my connection working on Ubuntu
<shatrat> zak_, winecfg
<shortn> xtknight: I'm using the livecd right now, I tried to mount the partition and i get a codepage error
<shifty> hey shat
<Naik0> Naurd: nope
<xtknight> shortn: oh ok
<Naik0> vlc doesnt work at all
<FILETBRIGADE> Thank you, shatrat. I'll be back within five minutes if all works. If not, I'll boot in windows again.
<Pirate-king> hello
<xtknight> shortn: you are trying to mount your root partition right?
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, you may need to install video drivers, worry about it when youre online.
<Naurd> Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, Ill be here
<genii> codepage error sounds like trying to mount some ntfs partition
<Naik0> Naurd: GNOME
<shatrat> sup shifty you smell purty
<olmari> no program get any systray icon visible, but for example gaim debug says it has been dawn
<Naurd> Naiko : Is the sound applet showing that the sound is muted, or disabled ?
<shifty> :o
<shortn> xtknight: yes, it's a dual boot system btw
<wastrel> olmari:  do you have the systray applet in your panel?
<shifty> shat is XGL good ?
<shifty> :o
<Naik0> nope
<xtknight> shortn: you are trying to mount the root file system and it's ext3 right?
<Naik0> xmms works =)
<olmari> wastrel: yous
<olmari> walkman2001: yes
<shatrat> shifty, #ubuntu-xgl rawr
<olmari> aargh I can't type anymore
<olmari> wastrel: yes
<shifty> yea, are u using it ? ;x
<shifty> looks cool to me
<shatrat> shifty, No, I use AIGLX
<Naurd> But no sound is coming out with any application... And the sound applet is showing the sound as working?
<shortn> xtknight: correct, i did fdisk -l and it tells me it's hd2, so when i try to mount it, i get the codepage error
<xtknight> shortn: type "sudo fdisk -l" and make sure you were mounting the right partition.  if so, we can do a file system check and try to repair it
<Pirate-king> where can I get a signal strenght meter for  wireless
<shifty> what the hell is that shat ? o.o
<shortn> hda2**
<xtknight> shortn: ok
<Naurd> just saw xmms is working...
<shatrat> Pirate-king, network-manager-gnome has a little bar display like a cellphone, I like it
<xtknight> shortn: type ' sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hda2 '
<wastrel> olmari:  what if you add a new one?
<olmari> wastrel: I can disable it on any of my screens, then gaim degub also says can't do the icon... when I add new one, gaim says icon drawn okay, but yet I don't see any
<Naurd> if you start Mplayer from the command line, does it show you any info about your sound engine?
<Pirate-king> where is that shatrat>
<shortn> xtknight: it's prompted me to fix something, hit <y>?
<genii> shortn Did you install previously with some language localisation? (eg: not utf8)
<xtknight> shortn: worth a try.
<shatrat> Pirate-king, I cant remember, I assume its in the repos somewhere, maybe need to enable universe and multiverse
<Naik0> just mplayer file.img ?
<barata> ubuntu installer really really is real sucker
<shifty> shatrat : is it hard to install ?
<shatrat> barata, your mother doesnt love you and santa istn real, go away
<shatrat> shifty, depends on your hardware, ask in #ubuntu-xgl, its not really a beginner question that would belong here
<shortn> genii: no, I don't believe so
<Naurd> Naiko : Or mplayer something.mp3
<wastrel> olmari:  this is just gaim or any systray icon?
<wastrel> olmari:  this is gnome or kde?
<barata> here is a way around for nerds .... install it in vmware, copy it to your hd, then vi your mtab or fstab
<shortn> xtknight: there's been about 20 prompts, im just going to keep hitting y
<xtknight> shortn:  codepage header may have gotten corrupted and it thuoght it was a different codepage maybe
<Naik0> Naurd: works
<xtknight> shortn: sounds good
<barata> newbies dont try that way
<olmari> wastrel: any icon, jsut used gaim as example as I can get gooddebug info out of it. Gnome
<Naurd> you have sound if you type mplayer something.mp3?
<barata> that is the ONLY way to work around this stupid stupid intrusive Ubuntu installer
<Naik0> Naurd: Yes
<bef> Anyone here a good graphic designer or have a talent at graphics??
<Naurd> So, when do you not have sound?
<barata> once you already put it in a partition of your choice, go as usual, chroot
<gbv22> hi guys, ..quick qn, i have a machine that is running windows XP and I would like to try ubuntu out. i have already burnt a CD with the image. How should I go about doing this so that my windows installation is not affected...?
<barata> I'll write a manual soon
<kitche> barata: it's just easier to use the alternate cd
<genii> bef Thats not really a question for this channel
<Naik0> Naurd: when i play a dvd file
<barata> you mean to download it again? crap
<shatrat> gbv22, you can run the liveCD without making any changes, if you do decide to install, defrag your NTFS drive first and then you can pretty easily shrink it and put ubuntu in the free space
<xxyyzz> What can you type into the terminal to find out what version of Linux someone is running?
<Naurd> ahh, ok maybe you don't have all the codecs installed...
<xtknight> shortn: are there like a billion and a half errors?
<bef> genii: i'm aware of that, yet there are lots of ubuntu users here and i'm looking for graphics help for an ubuntu project ;)
<shortn> xtknight: yes :P
<shatrat> kitche, barata is trolling.  He was in here earlier moaning about how ubuntu was a newbie windows wannabe OS because it requires you to format at least one partition
<Naurd> Naiko : Do you see the image of the movie?
<Naik0> yes
<Naik0> but i cant click on it
<barata> install it in vmware, minimal install is preferred, copy that to a real HD, copy that again ... then fix your menu.lst
<wastrel> olmari: i dunno sorry :/
<cablesm102> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports Airport on powerbooks? I'm helping someone over skype
<Naurd> But never the sound...  Have you tried with Totem/Xine?
<olmari> wastrel: I'm thinking would this be some simlpe error from localisation?
<barata> heih shatrat ... I guess you're such a new naive breed to linux huh?
<gbv22> shatrat: I would like to install it on a seperate hard disk
<shatrat> actually Ive been using linux for 7 years so far.
<xtknight> shortn: press  control C (it should be safe).  to terminate the program.  then type "sudo fsck.ext3 -p /dev/hda2"
<Naik0> Naurd: can i play dvd on totem?
<xtknight> shortn: that will automatically fix errors
<Naik0> .img files?
<barata> your stupid comment just shows that FORMATING is NOT NECESSAARY
<Naurd> Yes
<genii> bef you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gbv22> shatrat:so, how should I go about it..
<shatrat> gbv22, thats pretty easy to do as well.  Run the liveCD and see how you like it.  There is a walk through on debianadmin,org, or .com, or whatever, for the whole install
<olmari> wastrel: I can't think anything more myself either... I have tried everything I know todo... and I'd say alot compared being 4th day linux user :D
<bef> genii: it's hardly off topic
<Naik0> Naurd: it didnt work
<Naurd> I don't know the img format...  How did you created that file?
<xxyyzz> Does anyone know if there's a command you can type into the terminal that shows you what version of Linux you're running?
<kitche> !version|xxyyzz
<ubotu> xxyyzz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<xxyyzz> kitche, will that work on all Linuxes or just Ubuntu?
<barata> <xxyyzz> Does anyone know if there's a command you can type into the terminal that shows you what version of Linux you're running? ---> damned! such a newbie question: uname -a
<kitche> xxyyzz: just for ubuntu
<gbv22> shatrat:i have used it before, as in..installed it before, but what happend was, I was not able to boot windows after that..it used to boot straight to ubuntu and some stuff like that, how can i work around that?
<Naik0> Naurd: downloaded it
<shortn> xtknight: it's stuck on this one fix right now and won't interrupt, so im waiting for that
<genii> bef Well, it's more of a question not having to do with some kind of support help like hardware or software issues
<Naurd> ok, it is like kind of a iso image of a DVD?
<xxyyzz> barata, thanks that's exactly what I was looking for :)
<Naik0> yupps
<xxyyzz> Thank you too kitche =)
<xxyyzz> You guys are great =)
<shortn> xtknight: alright, i typed that in, the cursor is just flashing there
<Naik0> Naurd: what codecs do i need
<shatrat> gbv22, Well, it should put an entry for windows in your Grub boot manager, if it doesnt you can add one later,  if you really have problems with Grub you can easily reinstall the windows MBR from the windows install disk or a boot floppy or whatever.
<Naik0> for playing dvd?
<cablesm102> Does anyone know if wireless on powerbooks works on Ubuntu? I'm helping someone who can't type over Skype.
<bef> genii: although i respect your opinion, i feel i am in the correct place to ask my question. cease your direction now please.
<Naurd> ok, that's why is it now working with Totem/Xine...  Did not know that mplayer was able to do this ...
<xtknight> how do you send SIGUSR1 to a program?
<kitche> !offtopic|bef
<ubotu> bef: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<olmari> wastrel: Had touse windows all the way to this time... because ofwork... but not anymore ^^
<Naurd> Make sure that you have MP2 and mp3 installed, normally with mplayer it is included...
<Naik0> Naurd: what is the name of the package
<olmari> wastrel: downside is that I don't have work...
<Naurd> Can you mount this img file as a folder (like a partition?)
<wastrel> heh
<gbv22> shatrat: ok..so u suggest I proceed with installing ubuntu on my other hard disk, and u believe that I will be given a choice of which OS to boot from after that?
<Naik0> Naurd: dont know how to do
<bef> kitche: i am not a moron, i am asking for graphic support for a Ubuntu project, so this is the appropriate place.
<xtknight> shortn: there's a way to get a progress bar without terminating the program again, im trying to figure out how
<worldedit> ok, back for more help: i can't seem to stream videos from certain sites like iFilm. what do i need for this capability?
<kitche> bef: not really
<shortn> xtknight: no big deal, thanks for your help so far
<bef> kitche: how so?
<Naurd> for packages, I use Totem and installed everything that is called gstream**** (except for dev packages)...  As for mplayer, you can use Automatix (search google) and it will install a bunch of codecs used by mplayer and Xine...
<shatrat> gbv22, Indeed.  Do you want to use the whole second drive for linux? that makes it even easier
<juano__> bef: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Naik0> Naurd: i have automatix2
<kitche> bef: this is just for support -offtopic is the channel you want to ask that question
<somerville32> bef: You might also try #ubuntu-artwork
<genii> Anyone using preseed files or netboot? Trying to auto-add default users from there with no luck.
<Naurd> Ok, Do you know if your movie is encoded with mp2 audio or AC3 audio?
<bef> thank you somerville32
<Naik0> no idea
<gbv22> shatrat: well..it is an 80 gig drive, I don't mind using the whole thing for ubuntu, but ideally I wanted to install another linux version too, one that has a KDE dtp envt.. so that I could try both out. what do you think?
<juano__> genii: hi how are you?
<shortn> xtknight: I got this error: http://rafb.net/p/Qsngk015.html
<Pirate-king> hey shatrat
<genii> juano__ Well, thank you :) Hi again
<shatrat> gbv22, you could have KDE and Gnome on one install and switch back and forth.  I do.
<shatrat> Pirate-king, hey pirate king, arrr!
<Pirate-king> what was the
<Naurd> I think that mplayer may have problem playing ac3 files...  but I'm not sure... That would explain why you don't have audio with mpalyer.
<Pirate-king> gnome network what was it?
<Pirate-king> hehehe
<Pirate-king> arrr
<xtknight> shortn: try "sudo fsck.ext3 -C /dev/hda2""
<shatrat> gbv22, I believe at the partitioning part of the install you can choose the second drive from a drop down menu or something and choose to format and use the whole thing.  If you really want to try out other flavors of linux later you might want to partition it into extra chunks now
<Naurd> Can you open your img file to copy one of the VOB files on your hd?
<maddash> Pirate-king: network-admin?
<Naik0> i have a sample file for the dvd
<Naik0> it is vob
<Naik0> should i try to play it
<gbv22> shatrat: ok..how many gigs should I make the partition then, just for the OS?
<Pirate-king> what was it in multi or universe you told me to do
<Pirate-king> for the wi fi
<genii> Naurd You can usually loop mount some hd or fd image file
<Naurd> Naiko, what do you mean a sample file
<olmari> Q to all: Do I want to enable ext3 writeback?
<Naik0> .vob file
<juano__> genii: heh the other day a guy had grub issue, i helped him with same stuff
<Naurd> ok, do you have ffmpeg on your pc
<Naik0> hmf
<Naik0> not sure
<Naurd> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Naurd> it is quite small
<genii> juano__ Cool :) Once you learn something the hard way it's easy to remember again how to do it
<juano__> genii: seems the grub-install --root-directory=/rootpartition /dev/hda is very useful
<juano__> genii: absolutely
<Pirate-king> hey shatrat the gnome network tool you told me to install?
<shatrat> gbv22, well, you could make about a 10-15 gig partition for the root, /, and then make a larger one and mount /home to it in the mounting stage.  That way when you reinstall you dont have to format your personal files.  Youll also want a swap.
<shatrat> Pirate-king, network-manager-gnome
<Pirate-king> what exactly was it called?
<Pirate-king> ahhh
<Naik0> Naurd: it is working
<Naik0> with sound and everything
<Naurd> ???  with ffplay or with mplayer?
<olmari> well... I do got one another issue.. is it any waypossible to install grub onto GPT disk?
<Naik0> mplayer
<nighthawk02> !soapbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soapbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<worldedit> can anyone help me with installing Beryl with an nVidia card?
<Pirate-king> thanks
<olmari> ubuntu gives error, until I did alternate install and used lilo
<genii> Yes, separate /home partition is very useful as an overall strategy. Makes upgrades simpler without losing personal prefs every time and so on
<Naurd> ok, i think mplayer uses ffmpeg to play the video?  that was the missing codec
<gbv22> shatrat: i am not sure what u mean by all of those, this root ( i am guessin it is where the os is at??) , home ( other data?) and swap?
<tavdash> I installed network manager via synaptic. whats the easiest way to remove this and all its dependencies??
<tavdash> synaptic doesnt remove dependencies it seems
<Naik0> Naurd: how do i get a control window like in gmplayer
<Naik0> but i dont want gmplayer
<shatrat> tavdash, sudo apt-get autoremove
<emilia> anyone feel like helping me get audio while watching quicktime:) ?
<shatrat> tavdash, if nothing else needs them then that should get em
<noobie0057> using mencoder I created an avi file out of a set of png files,, I'd like to add a wav file to complete the movie. Does anyone know how to do this?
<Naurd> you'll have to install one of the gui-mplayer package...  Let me look for a sec
<xtknight> just for reference, you can send the SIGUSR1 signal to a process by typing "kill -s USR1 pid"
<noobie0057> emilia: perhaps this will help  http://kev.coolcavemen.com/2006/11/usefull-commands-video/
<xtknight> (for fsck this enables progress bar without restarting fsck)
<Naik0> Naurd: ok :)
<shortn> xtknight: "Group descriptors look bad... trying backup blocks..."... now it's doin another scan
<keeganX> Hi Everyone I am trying to get Beryl to run, but I am using a GeForce 4 MMX, and the new Nvidia drivers in the repo do not support the GeForce 4 MMX, where can I find drivers that support GeForce 4 MMX with GLX??
<genii> Is there some netboot specific channel?
<xtknight> shortn: not sure how that thing is going to turn out..
<xtknight> shortn: im surprised one crash could be that bad
<emilia> noobie0057, nothng for quicktime :(
<olmari> keeganX: nvidia-legacy should be your driver
<noobie0057> emilla: no,,  perhaps you can convert it though
<tavdash> shatrat: do i run that after running sudo apt-get remove network-manager?
<shatrat> keeganX, #ubuntu-xgl would be a better channel for that, and I think youll have to run XGL but im not sure
<Naurd> you have mplayer and mplayer-nogui (Ubuntu 6.10)...  wich one have you installed?
<keeganX> Will it support beryl too olmari?
<noobie0057> emilla: with ffmpeg ?
<tavdash> will it grab the dependencies/
<tavdash> ?
<Naik0> Naurd: dont know
<emilia> noobie0057, no im watching trailers on apple.com
<Naik0> how do i check
<eggs> every time i replace nv with nvidia in my xorg.conf file my x dies. im running 6.06 any help ?
<shatrat> tavdash, yeah, it should say something like "x and y packages are no longer needed. Run apt-get autoremove to remove them from system" somewhere in the message when you remove network-manager
<cafuego_> emilia: try mplayer or vlc
<Naurd> ok, load synaptic and search for "mplayer" in the names only
<tavdash> shatrat: ah ok, thanks
<olmari> keeganX: It will... trough AIGLX if not directly, as in most cases
<emilia> cafuego, i have both of those installed, but how can i do it from firefox?
<drmemory> hi. I am an old programmer, but new to linux/ubuntu.  What package(s) have the header files and libraries for developing X11/OpenGL programs?  synaptic show a number of possible ones, but I don't know which I really want, and I don't want to mess anything up.
<cafuego_> eggs: Install the drivers as well. 'nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<FILETBRIGADE> Well that was interesting
<noobie0057> emilla: I've downloaded the mac commercial and added a Tux character,, then I created a new audio for the commercial,, I want to upload it to youTube,, I just can't add the audio to the file
<shatrat> eggs, must be the nvidia drivers not installed properly or something is getting in the way of the module loading, et cetera.  Follow the how-to carefully is all Ican say
<cafuego_> emilia: They both have a firefox plugin
<Naik0> Naurd: i have mplayer
<FILETBRIGADE> Tried going into Ubuntu
<Pirate-king> where would you find a signal strenght meter in ubuntu
<FILETBRIGADE> mountfailed.
<eggs> hello aagin shatrat
<Pirate-king> for wifi
<FILETBRIGADE> So I think I'm just going to re-dual boot...
<emilia> cafuego, which one do you prefer?
<Naurd> then you should be able to show the controls, right click on the mplayer screen, there should be an option for that...
<cafuego_> emilia: mplayer
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, thats very strange.  what order did you install windows and linux in?
<cafuego_> emilia: actually, mplayer for the browser, vlc on the desktop.
<emilia> cafuego, do you know how i can install the mplayer plugin?
<Naik0> Naurd: i start mplayer in the term
<FILETBRIGADE> Windows first then Linux.
<shatrat> eggs, hi
<FILETBRIGADE> Windows on 250 gb
<FILETBRIGADE> Linux on the 60 gb slave drive.
<xtknight> drmemory: they would all end with "-dev"
<cafuego_> emilia: it's called mozilla-mplayer or somesuch.
<eggs> miss me ?
<Naurd> yep does not matter...
<FILETBRIGADE> NTFS partition 60gigs on the 250, the rest if fat32
<ozzicle> Does anyone know how to setup video input on nvidia 7000 series cards...I can't seem to find any documentation on setting it up...
<cafuego_> emilia: a search via apt-cache or synaptic should find it
<Naik0> cant right click
<FILETBRIGADE> Slave is 60gigs, ext3 and swap for Linux.
<Naik0> i try with gmplayer
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, well, then it probably wasnt windows hosing the partition in that case.  Perhaps you should see if you can mount it on the liveCD.  190 gigs of vfat...ewwww
<xtknight> drmemory: libx11-dev should get you started
<Naik0> i dont like gmplayer because it is two windows i only want 1 window
<xtknight> drmemory: mesa libraries may be helpful for opengl
<FILETBRIGADE> I got a debian error.
<eggs> cafuego: i just did apt-install and thoes 2 packages
<drmemory> thanks xtknight.  unfortunately, synaptic shows too many of those to be useful, with no obvious way to pick out the apropriate one(s)
<FILETBRIGADE> T'was strange.
<eggs> now do i reboot?
<FILETBRIGADE> Because I reboot'd before, everything was fine.
<drmemory> xtknight:  mesa.  ok
<Naurd> ok, you will have the same thing with a mplayer flavor...  what you want is more like Totem
<drmemory> I'll google around some.
<Naik0> but with gmplayer when i open .vob file it says "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<shatrat> FILETBRIGADE, well, i'd look to the liveCD at this point for salvation from possible grub malconfiguration or filesystem borkedness
<ifbermeo> I am having trouble with hibernation. when i to hibernate, my laptop is saying that that swap is not available
<eggs> alright i will try this one more time
<eggs> ima go kill x then bring it back
<shatrat> eggs, good luck
<codi> is there a file search in ubuntu
<eggs> hopefully this woks
<Naurd> you have to edit the preference to select the correct device for the video output
<ifbermeo> i am running edgy eft
<ajax4> Hey guys...I'm gonna be installing Edgy on a laptop. Anyone know of a good place to find info on encrypting the whole system?
<Naik0> what devie should i select?
<Naurd> just a sec
<Naurd> ok, go in preferences, and select "Video" tab
<Naik0> yupps
<FILETBRIGADE> This is weird
<FILETBRIGADE> Why is my 250 gig listed under the Safely Remove Hardware tab (windows.)
<Naurd> the standard setting is X11 or xv, but on your system other may work
<Naik0> ok it worked with x11
<Madpilot> FILETBRIGADE, um, because Windows is messed up, and that's why this is not a Windows support channel?
<Naik0> but now i want the mplayer video window and control window in one window
<Naurd> It all depends on your video card driver
<emilia> cafuego, i installed it, but firefox is still using totem?
<ifbermeo> can anyone suggest things to try in order to get hibernation to work?
<ShiftyPowers> guys, is there a way to remove grub or make the time it stalls 0?
<emilia> cafuego, even after i restarted firefoxc
<emilia> -c
<zyth> ShiftyPowers, grub.conf
<ShiftyPowers> or is it menu.lst?
<shatrat> ifbermeo, I know there is a big thread on using software suspend on the ubuntuforums.org by Trevino, really long.  I havent gotten it all figured out myself though
<FILETBRIGADE> Madpilot: No need to be so hostile, it was just a remark. I originally came here because Ubuntu had internect connection issues, now booting issues.
<ShiftyPowers> zyth, grub.conf or menu.lst?
<shatrat> ShiftyPowers, you can change the delay to 1 in the /boot/grub/menu.list
<Naurd> All is ok Naiko?
<Flannel> ShiftyPowers: sure, menu.lst, delay of zero
<shifty> o.o
<ShiftyPowers> shatrat, can i make it 0?
<zyth> ah that
<zyth> ok
<zyth> yeah menu.lst
<ShiftyPowers> cool
<Naik0> Yes thank you Naurd
<shifty> wow o.o
<Naurd> glad to have helped you
<shatrat> ShiftyPowers, I dont know, that could seriously burn you if you break the kernel or x session that is default...
<codi> how can i change the device name of an ntfs drive?
<Naik0> hehe
<shifty> hey bro, *looks @ ShiftyPowers
<ShiftyPowers> fine, i'll put it at zero
<FILETBRIGADE> Time to reboot, re-dualboot
<ShiftyPowers> hmm, similar name :)
<shatrat> codi, you can chang ethe mount point in /etc/fstab, changing the device name is probably not a good idea
<ShiftyPowers> any other links for how i can clean up the boot process of my ubuntu box?
<shifty> :P
<Flannel> ShiftyPowers: one will be safer.  It'll give you a chance to abort if you break your default item
<codi> i meant change the fact that it's called 'New Volume'
<ShiftyPowers> it's my server with MythTV and I want to get rid of all the stuff
<shatrat> !bum|shiftpowers
<ubotu> shiftpowers: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ShiftyPowers> that i don't need
<codi> not the hdb1
<noobie0057> can anyone help me to add a wav file to a avi file?
<ShiftyPowers> cool
<gbv22> shatrat: could u pls explain wht u mean by all of those, this root ( i am guessin it is where the os is at??) , home ( other data?) and swap?
<shatrat> noobie0057, Im pretty sure you can do it with mencoder, dont know the exact arguments to use though
<Naurd> noobie0057 : FFMpeg is a good tool for that
<emilia> no matter which plugin  install, either mplayer or vlc, firefox uses totem?
<emilia> and icant get sound in quicktime video :(
<Naurd> noobie0057 : command line would be : ffmpeg -i file.avi -i sound.wav newavifile.avi
<ademan> hey my friend forgot her windows password, is there any way to boot a linux liveCD and brute force the password? is there a specific file to look in? and an algorithm?
<codi> how can i change my resolution to 1440x900
<shatrat> gbv22, well, root is the base of the filesystem tree, its where all the system software is installed and the configurations for the system are.  swap is where the pagefile is kept, seperate partition for a number of reasons, /home is where all the users data and settings are.  for ex. /home/sam is usually the only thing the user sam has write access to on a system without becoming superuser.
<xtknight> ademan: is it really worth it vs. just reinstalling windows?
<brokenegg> if gnome session won't load, could it be a problem with a splash screen???
<MrWamu> ADE MAN
<MrWamu> Try admin
<noobie0057> Naurd,,, ahh 2 inputs thanks!!
<xtknight> ademan: does she have encrypted files?
<opened_> aha
<ademan> xtknight: well i kinda lied, i'm asking around for a friend who's friend forgot her password haha, so i honestly don't know, but i doubt it
<MrWamu> Login in as admin and reset windows password start the computer press f8
<shatrat> the old friend of a friend
<Naurd> noobie0057 : with a GUI, try avidemux, quite easy also...  or Cinelerra
<xtknight> ademan: pfft...too many friends lol
<brokenegg> how can I disable the splash for gnome??? from the command prompt?
<xtknight> ademan: bring the client right here! :P
<brokenegg> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<ademan> they're paying him $25/hour to fix their computers and set up their wireless and crap, pretty good deal for him, i'm just tryin to help him so he doesn't look dumb :-p
<xtknight> ademan: honestly just extract the files out of Documents and Settings....why is this in #ubuntu though?
<ajax4> ademan: I hope you're getting a cut.
<eggs> still no love
<ademan> xtknight: well i figured booting a liveCD would be a good way to go about things, of course getting ntfs read/write on a liveCD might be tricky
<ademan> along with the cracking app
<gbv22> shatrat: thanks, i will try and hope it works out, thanks again
<ademan> xtknight: which files out of DOcuments and Settings?
<shatrat> gbv22, no problem.
<xtknight> ademan: i really doubt you can crack the xp password.  it's probably a hash
<ajax4> ademan: You can read NTFS fine. I agree with xtknight, just boot the live CD and copy off the important files.
<ademan> xtknight: well brute force you technically could, hash each random string compare to the password hash, if they match, check the string, if the girl recognizes the password, then that's it
<noobie0057> emilia: what a url of the video you want to see,, I'll see if it works on my system
<xtknight> ademan: yes it is a hash, not worth anyone's time brute forcing it.  save the important files (My documents is in Documents and Settings)
<eggs> shatrat: still no love :(
<brokenegg> how do I kill the gnome splash screen from command? I think it is causing my system to hang at boot. please?
<ademan> hrm ok, dunno if they'll be cool with that idea though, you know?
<xtknight> ademan: guess that's what they get for forgetting their pw?
<xtknight> ademan: i dont knwo man, it sounds like the best thing to me
<ademan> brokenegg: gnome splash?  not usplash? the little thing that says loading metacity and nautilus and all that rot?
<shatrat> brokenegg, did you try changing session to gnome failsafe?
<brokenegg> I can get into failsafe
<brokenegg> terminal only
<xtknight> ademan: if you really want to then i think sysinternals has some utility to try and crack it.. i really dont see how it would be worth it
<shatrat> eggs, edgy or dapper?
<brokenegg> yes, usplash, sorry
<eggs> drapper
<xtknight> ademan: here you go http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<shatrat> eggs, what guide have you been following?
<ademan> thanks xtknight, i'll stop mucking up #ubuntu now :-)
<xtknight> ademan: #windows
<brokenegg> i can enter my username and password, then it just hangs, I assume trying to load a splash image, since that is what comes next
<eggs> every one
<userbn> test
<eggs> i am beginning to think it is my monitor
<eggs> when i do it, just the lights flash
<shatrat> eggs, ooh, maybe it sout of range or something? try lowering the resolution and refresh rates in your /etc/apt/xorg.conf
<eggs> okey dokey
<Naurd> eggs : have you tried ctrl-alt-"-" or ctrl-alt-"+"...
<eggs> no
<digitalhav0c> how do you minimize screen
<brokenegg> trying to login to the failsafe gnome session yields the same result after entering my name and pasword, nothing, a white box in the upper left hand corner, I can move my curser, but there is nothing to do
<Naurd> this will change resolution on the fly...
<eggs> when i replace nv with nvidia is when it goes crazy
<digitalhav0c> or close screen but keep in memory i forgot
<digitalhav0c> ctl something
<eggs> i have to edit xorg.conf from tty1
<brokenegg> the only login I can get is failsafe terminal
<brokenegg> can anyone help me, I think it is the splash, how do I disable it??
<Naurd> eggs : yep, use the package "mc", it is great for that
<eggs> great for what ?
<brokenegg> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Naurd> eggs: to edit files from a terminal
<eggs> oh
<eggs> i like nano
<eggs> it works good for me
<Naurd> eggs: apt-get install mc
<Naurd> same thing
<Naurd> but mc can navigate files
<eggs> well mc wont fix my problem :/
<eggs> shatrat: how do i lower my reso ?
<Naurd> eggs : in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, replace the entry nvida with vesa and you will be able to check if it works
<eggs> what is vesa ?
<xtknight> eggs: a default video driver for X11
<Naurd> eggs : a generic driver for all cards, (no 3d, no 2d acc)
<shatrat> eggs' problem is getting his "nvidia" to work though, hes running now with "nv"
<zak_> uhhh, fullscreen wine app crashed, left screen in 640x480, can't see the menu... how to change screen back?
<shatrat> I dont see what testing with "vesa" would show
<zak_> [i have a terminal open, luckily] 
<xtknight> zak_: press ctrl alt +
<zak_> wow, anti-aliasing is really cool up close!
<noobie0057> got it,, thanks all
<hagabaka> when downloading and installing multiple packages, is it possible to let apt-get or aptitude pipeline the process and install packages already downloaded if possible?
<shatrat> zak_, lol
<zak_> xtknight: does nothing... the app actually crashed - wine's not still running
<Naurd> I wang to give eggs his gui back to test resolution with is monitor
<mena> How to keep sure that the detected VGA card is the right
<xtknight> zak_: dont give up yet :P
<eggs> i have gui
<eggs> im running on nv
<shatrat> hagabaka, what doyou mean by pipeline? You can install multiple packages with one line if thats what youre asking
<eggs> i want glx to work so i can game
<Naurd> ah ok, sorry
<eggs> np
<Naurd> what is your resolution then?
<eggs> this is the beginning of week 3 for me
<hagabaka> pipelining means doing multiple jobs concurrently when possible, instead of sequentially
<eggs> shatrat had suggested me lower it
<eggs> to see if nvidia would work with a lower reso
<Naurd> and ?
<shatrat> hagabaka, well thats generally not safe when the things youre doing include writing system files and configurations.
<hagabaka> so i mean downloading a package, installing it while downloading others, and then install another downloaded package, etc
<cablesm102> hagabaka, that would be smart, not sure why they don't do that
<eggs> i dont know how to lower reso with the nvidia change
<Naurd> is it working at 1024x768 or 800x600?
<hagabaka> the packackage installation process should be done only one at a time
<eggs> how do i check what i am running at ?
<bef> how do i get a freenode list of channels?
<facugaich> bef: /list
<xtknight> zak_: type "xrandr -q"
<eggs> the highest number is 1280x1024
<zak_> xtknight: nm, got it sorted [i could move the mouse to the menu - just coulodn't see it] 
<Dasnipa`> hagabaka, you could write a frontend script to do that... you just need the console flag to do process a if process b terminates with success code
<bef> facugaich: how do i get an ordered list
<Naurd> in preferences, there is an entry menu with "Resolution"... see what is selected
<xtknight> zak_: for future reference, "xrandr -s N" will change res
<facugaich> bef: dunno
<hagabaka> but that doesn't help when multiple packages are automatically installed due to dependency
<xtknight> zak_: xrandr -q lists possible modes
<Dasnipa`> hagabaka,  i forget what that flag is however
<Naurd> or look in xorg.conf, and look the default resolution...
<eggs> 1280x1024 @ 60 hz
<Naurd> can you change it to 1024x768
<shatrat> eggs, is it an older monitor?  it might not support that
<zak_> xtknight: thanks... i'll try and remember... it's the sorta thing that happens so rarely but is so annoying
<worldedit> having an odd problem. when i click the power off button on my desktop bar nothing happens, and i dont wanna have to switch it off at the button >_< any suggestions?
<eggs> k im lower reso now
<Naurd> shatrat : his monitor is supporting it since he can see the gui...
<Naurd> which one?
<xtknight> zak_: indeed, and we people aren't the type to give up
<shatrat> Naurd, I thought that wasnt the one he was using right now, but the max in his xorg.conf
<eggs> i was running at 1028x1024 now im at 1024x768
<shatrat> worldedit, well, you could ctrl alt backspace to the login and try and shutdown from there
<Dasnipa`> hagabaka, well in the case of a dependency i probably would suggest avoiding that unless you plan on being really careful. sounds too easy to get collision or something bad occuring
<Naurd> shratrat : you're right...
<hagabaka> Dasnipa`: did you mean a frontend to apt, like apt-get or aptitude, or a front end to apt-get and aptitude themselves?
<Dasnipa`> hagabaka, yeah would have to be a frontend to apt
<worldedit> shatrat: i'll give it a shot. ive been a windows user for too long, i was ctrl alt deleting
<eggs> now i try changing nv to nvidia ?
<shatrat> eggs, and think happy thoughts
<Naurd> ok, load that nvidia... make sure that the default in xorg is 1024x768 also just to be same
<Naurd> to be saFe...
<eggs> how do i change my default?
<eggs> to make sure ?
<hagabaka> i think it's feasible to do it even with dependency, since apt-get knows to install the dependent packages first
<shatrat> eggs, Id just get rid of everything bigger than it in the mode lines in the Screen section
<Naurd> look in xorg.conf, you'll see an entry that define the default values for the resolution and the depth used by xorg...
<eggs> okey dokey
<Dasnipa`> hagabaka, what apt does, however is use semaphores. so as to prevent bad things from happening. so until apt get install terminates you cannot use a second apt-get install. so to do what you are suggesting you would have to modify the sourcecode. and be very careful while doing so
<eggs> depth says 24
<xtknight> how come Ctrl Alt - and + don't work in ubuntu anymore?  i used to be able to switch thru all my resolutions in linux.  not sure that i ever have been able to in ubuntu
<hagabaka> i just thought it would be an improvement. not interested in applying that myself, since my connection is pretty fast
<Naurd> it is in the "Screen" section
<shatrat> eggs, thats the color bits, thats fine.
<facugaich> xtknight, what version? It works here on dapper. (Thanks for the tip btw)
<Naurd> 24, should be ok
<hagabaka> i mean, it would be an improvement to be built in to apt itself, but using a script would have a problem like you said, and doesn't help in all cases
<xtknight> facugaich: edgy, xorg 7.1.1
<eggs> k here we go
<eggs> brb
<shatrat> there goes some very brave eggs
<Naurd> :)
<RancidLM> hey all i just got 2 monitors running on this pc with twin view every thing works except once i log into GDM.. my Xsession switches me back to using one monitor
<RancidLM> is there a way to fix this?
<brokenegg> can anyone help me, I cannot get past login, system jsut hangs with a brown screen, just before usplash
<juano__> brokenegg: can you enter gnome failsafe?
<Naurd> RancidLM : you have to enable Xinerama in xorg or press the function key that change the monitor setting on your laptop (if it is a laptop)
<FluxD> Hi how do I allow udp and tcp ports in firestarter?
<brokenegg> juano_:no
<juano__> brokenegg: same brown screen?
<brokenegg> yes
<juano__> brokenegg: how about getting to a terminal?
<brokenegg> yes
<juano__> brokenegg: seems your gnome settings are messed up
<eggs> oh my
<eggs> did i just see what i think i saw ?
<Naurd> brokenegg : your window manager is not loading...
<brokenegg> how do I fix> I have tried dpkg-reconfigure
<RancidLM> Naurd: i have twinview enabled and both displays come up for gdm but it goes back to a single display when gnome loads
<brokenegg> naurd, nautalis is the problem you think?
<Naurd> oh, that is another story...  is it a laptop?
<Naurd> eggs:  So?  it worked?
<FluxD> Hi how do I allow udp and tcp ports in firestarter?
<juano__> brokenegg: you can try a sudo mv ~/.gnome ~/gnome.back , this will move temporarily your gnome settings to a backup file and make new ones to boot
<eggs> i saw nvidia flash up !!!
<eggs> when i restarted x
<eggs> oh my im sooooo excited !!!!
<shatrat> eggs, glxinfo|grep rendering
<eggs> what should i see?
<shatrat> Yes
<Naurd> great! now you can try some other resolution using the "preferences" tool for the resolution and see what is available
<juano__> brokenegg: to get them back in case it doesnt work just do invert , sudo mv ~/.gnome.back ~/.gnome
<brokenegg> it didn't work
<eggs> shatrat: what should i see ?
<juano__> brokenegg: mm , how about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<shatrat> eggs, if you do glxinfo|grep rendering you should see "direct rendering: yes"
<KDan> where can i select sawfish as my default wm in ubuntu edgy?
<juano__> brokenegg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<eggs> it says i am missing
<shatrat> KDan, from the login screen, lower left
<KDan> (selecting it at login time means gnome is not loaded)
<KDan> (so all i get is a virtual desktop applet and nothing else)
<eggs> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Naurd> brokenegg : have you looked in your xsession error files in your home folder?
<shatrat> eggs, thats odd...
<damian_> I'm looking for an easy way to add more screen resolutions, any help?
<brokenegg> juano_, that used to do the trick, it isn't working this time, also, it won't complete the reconfigure this time
<juano__> eggs: type glxgears to see if they move fast
<KDan> shatrat: as per above, that doesn't work
<brokenegg> naurd, what is the name of the file?
<KDan> shatrat: gnome doesn't get loaded so i get a sawfish-driven but completely empty desktop
<Naurd> eggs : Have you loaded the "dri" driver and glx in your xorg.conf file?
<shatrat> KDan, no idea then.
<nothlit> glxgears don't move faster if its accelerated, they just render faster
<juano__> eggs: if they dont i would consider changing Driver "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<damian_> I'm looking for an easy way to add more screen resolutions, any help?
<Naurd> brokenegg : just a sec
<FluxD> Hi how do I allow udp and tcp ports in firestarter?
<shatrat> damian_, just add them to the modes lines at the screen section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<brokenegg> naurd, ok
<Naurd> brokenegg : .xsession-errors
<eggs> lemme check if dri is there
<Naurd> brokenegg : notice the "." that starts the name...  this is a hidden file
<eggs> both glx and dri are there in my xorg.conf
<damian_> shatrat, do I have to reboot after that, or not?
<brokenegg> naurd, i understand hidden files
<brokenegg> got it up now, reading it
<Naurd> eggs : ok, hmmm, time for google then...
<Naurd> eggs: maybe there is a missing option when loading the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf file...
<shatrat> damian_, just ctrl alt backspace to restart X
<eggs> what should i google for ?
<eggs> i am about to go to bed
<eggs> its almost 1am here
<shatrat> eggs, well, youre closer than you were yesterday
<Naurd> eggs : nvidia xorg.conf option
<brokenegg> um, i wish i could post that
<eggs> yes my persiverance is paying off :p
<shifty> [13:46]  <shifty> this guys thinks he's cute
<shifty> [13:46]  <shifty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY8Wi7XRXCA
<cafuego_> if not your spelling skills
<brokenegg> I could try a line by line, it's about 8 lines
<eggs> ha!
<Naurd> brokenegg : just try to look for any error loading files (like libraries...)
<damian_> shatrat, it didn't do the trick :(
<eggs> so i cant spell but i will no longer be a slave to windows
<nothlit> !offtopic | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brokenegg> everything in the file would be an error?
<eggs> alright ima reboot to make sure i get this isnt a dream then go to bed
<brokenegg> everything looks fine untill it notes I killed x
<eggs> thank you very much Naurd and shatrat
<Naurd> brokenegg : no, not supposed to, most is info
<eggs> you guys are my new found hero's
<Naurd> eggs: :)
<Naurd> brokeneggs : ok
<Naurd> brokeneggs: have you tried loggin in with "root" or any other user?
<brokenegg> I have no other user, and I cannot login with root
<codi> how can i use paths with spaces in them?
<brokenegg> the password is different than the only password I have ever used for this somp
<brokenegg> used or set
<Naurd> from tty1, log in with your user , then type "sudo bash"
<brokenegg> ok
<timfrost> codi, use '\' to escape the spaces, or put the whole PATH assignment in single quotes
<Naurd> brokenegg : you will then have a shell with root
<brokenegg> lI have the shell with root
<Naurd> now you can set a password for root, or create a new user from the command line
<brokenegg> how do I create a new user??
<Naurd> just a sec...
<juano> brokenegg: useradd  /  adduser
<juano> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Naurd> useradd
<juano> !adduser
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Naurd> brokenegg : "useradd joe"
<Naurd> brokenegg "su joe"
<Naurd> brokenegg : "passwd" (set the password for that user...
<Naurd> oh, you can set the password with useradd with the -p option
<Naurd> brokenegg: look at "man useradd" for full help
<Zubzodak> Trying to get a Transcend Storejet external USB hard-drive to work on Ubuntu -- has anyone worked one of these on Edgy, and if so, please msg me and tell me how:- ), because this is killing me ... now its finally showing up as /dev/sdc , but its still refusing to mount ...
<Naurd> brokenegg : so, it is working?
<brokenegg> um, trying to set password
<sparr> is there a way to use wildcards with apt-get and have it pick (at random, i dont care how) between conflicting matches?
<Naurd> brokenegg : it is asking you the current password?
<brokenegg> it is asking me for the new password, but I never set one
<Zoss> How do I reinstall GRUB after I installed Windows?
<Naurd> deluser joe
<Naurd> adduser joe -p password
<EchoBinary> how can i creade a new hard drive in /dev? i need to make a /dev/hde1 so i can mount a new PATA drive
<Zoss> Does anyone know how to reinstall grub?
<Zoss> Anyone?
<timfrost> !grub | Zoss
<ubotu> Zoss: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juano> brokenegg: sudo adduser $username -p $password
<EchoBinary> how can i creade a new hard drive in /dev? i need to make a /dev/hde1 so i can mount a new PATA drive - it is on a controller card
<shatrat> Zoss, grub-install I believe
<old-monk> EchoBinary: ubuntu used udev so there's no need to create /dev nodes, just connect the harddrive and /dev/hde will be created
<juano> Zoss: yes
<Naurd> brokenegg : once created, try log in to see of the gnome window manager is loading...
<EchoBinary> did that - no dice
<juano> Zoss: you overrided with windows ntldr
<codi> how can i change to a custom display resolution in gnome?
<Zoss> juano: Yes
<juano> Zoss: ok
<brokenegg> hang on -p is not working
<juano> Zoss:1) boot with livecd
<shatrat> !resolution|codi
<ubotu> codi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zoss> juano: I'm on it atm
<old-monk> EchoBinary: is the ide card supported?
<EchoBinary> aye
<juano> Zoss: 2) mount your root partition, first sudo mkdir /mnt/rootp
<EchoBinary> its a promise pata controller
<Naurd> just a sec
<BelialMkII> If i have a corrupted hardrive, how can i stop the live CD looking for swap partitions, Helping a friend over the phone, so step by step would be great
<Zoss> juano: Err...english?
<juano> Zoss: then sudo mount /dev/hdX# /mnt/rootp
<old-monk> EchoBinary: might show up as a /dev/sd*
<Zoss> juano: I don't know what your talking about, i'm kinda new to linux
<juano> Zoss: your root partition is where you installed ubuntu
<juano> Zoss: open gparted and see what partition your ubuntu is on
<Zoss> juano: ...Is there any way how to find out or do i have to use the installer to find out
<Zoss> juano: where would i find that
<juano> Zoss: alt + F2 , type gparted
<Zoss> juano: Kk sec
<juano> Zoss: see where your ubuntu partition is
<Zoss> Well it says run app
<brokenegg> the password option is just not working??
<Zoss> juano: Now what? Alt f2...now itsays run app
<juano> Zoss: yes , type gparted
<juano> Zoss: then enter
<Zoss> juano: Soz i'm a bit thick
<Naurd> don't know where I saw that -p option... sorry...
<Naurd> just a sec
<juano> Zoss: are you inside gparted?
<Zoss> juano: I need root privalages
<EchoBinary> LOL
<EchoBinary> my mistake
<EchoBinary> it was hdd
<EchoBinary> <-- DUH!
<Naurd> oups, the -p works with usermod (to modify the user)
<juano> Zoss: alt + F2 , gnome-terminal , enter
<Zoss> juano: No, it says I need root privliages
<nothlit> juano, gksudo gparted
<Zoss> juano: Kk
<Naurd> so ... adduser joe
<EchoBinary> thanks old-monk :)
<Zoss> juano: It's up
<nothlit> juano, just launch gksudo gparted in the runto dialog, don't need an x terminal :P
<old-monk> EchoBinary: np
<juano> Zoss: ok , now check to see what partition your in
<Naurd> usermod joe -p $password
<juano> nothlit: yep, right, forgot that one :)
<Zoss> juano: ...So now what.
<juano> Zoss: check to see what partition your ubuntu is on, it should be a ext3 filesystem
<juano> Zoss: should be dev/hd something
<Zoss> juano: I used the gnome-terminal....I don't know where to go from there...
<Naurd> that would be usermod -p password joe
<juano> Zoss: do this:
<juano> Zoss: alt + F2
<juano> Zoss: gksudo gparted, ENTER
<codi> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<juano> Zoss: you in gparted?
<Zoss> juano: Scanning..
<Zoss> juano: Ok i'm in
<juano> Zoss: once your in, check to see what partition your ubuntu is on
<Zoss> juano: dev/sda2 is ext3 and
<RudyValencia> Hello.
<Zoss> juano: sda3 is my swap
<juano> Zoss: ok then
<juano> Zoss: close gparted
<RudyValencia> I'm installing Ubuntu 6.06 on my computer. Will it boot from a partition that starts after cylinder 1024?
<juano> Zoss: now do these commands for me
<Zoss> juano: Where
<keeganX> Hi everyone I installed beryl, but when I start it I get no windows, but I get all the effects of beryl.  This what i I get when I use it in the terminal http://pastebin.com/870030
<Naurd> brokenegg : ? it is done?
<juano> Zoss:alt + F2, type gnome-terminal, ENTER, then do this in the terminal: sudo mkdir /mnt/myhdd
<minerale> how do I add an existing user to an existing group ?
<brokenegg> nope
<brokenegg> -p is not working
<brokenegg> adduser (name) -p (password) is not working
<apmyp> who knows why vmware always ask for running vmware-config.pl?
<Zoss> junao: Done
<Naurd> brokenegg : this option works with usermod not adduser
<brokenegg> k
<Zoss> juano: Done*
<juano> brokenegg: add it through GUI then , System ---Z preferences ---> users and groups
<apmyp> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Flannel> minerale: usermod, with the -aG
<brokenegg> no gui
<Naurd> brokenegg : usermod -p pass joe
<brokenegg> system hang
<juano> Zoss: now do this, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/myhdd
<BelialMkII> If i have a corrupted hardrive, how can i stop the live CD looking for swap partitions, Helping a friend over the phone, so step by step would be great
<Flannel> keeganX: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support
<Zoss> juano: Done.
<Naurd> as root of course
<Zoss> juano: Brb..
<juano> Zoss: now do this, ls /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub
<highdoses> What kind of programmer would I need to develop a indepent robust chat protocol program???
<shatrat> highdoses, the kind that can download jabber?
<shifty> lol
<shatrat> you can run your own servers for the jabber protocol, if you want to run your own chat
<RudyValencia> Is it possible to install Ubuntu in a partition that starts after cyl. 1024?
<shatrat> RudyValencia, as long as your BIOS is cool with it
<Naurd> brokenegg : have you set the password on "joe"
<RudyValencia> My computer was made in 2003 or so.
<brokenegg> i set it as you said to, but it wilnot allow it to login
<brokenegg> incorrect
<RudyValencia> I'm sure my BIOS can boot it.
<juano> brokenegg: sudo adduser $username -p $password
<juano> brokenegg: you got to add him to a group also
<RudyValencia> I was worried because PartitionMagic says "This partiton begins past the 1024 cylinder boundary and will not be bootable."
<Naurd> brokenegg : to set the password, user "usermod -p pass joe"...
<shatrat> RudyValencia, I think you should be ok.
<Naurd> brokenegg : not adduser...
<RudyValencia> My BIOS is fairly recent anyway.
<RudyValencia> It supports my 160GB HD np.
<Naurd> brokenegg : type : user  "usermod -p pass joe"
<Naurd> geee again...  use "usermod -p pass joe"...  typo error...
<Zoss> juano: Back
<juano> Zoss: ok
<Zoss> juano: Done
<juano> Zoss: try a ls /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub
<Zoss> juano: Done.
<juano> Zoss: ok, does it show some kernel files ?
<Naurd> brokenegg : this will set the password to your joe user...
<Zoss> juano: default        fat_stage1_5  menu.lst~          stage1
<Zoss> device.map     jfs_stage1_5  minix_stage1_5     stage2
<Zoss> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst      reiserfs_stage1_5  xfs_stage1_5
<Naurd> then you should be able to login
<brokenegg> ok
<juano> Zoss: ok
<Zoss> juano: whatever that is.
<Zoss> juano: =P
<Zoss> juano: So..
<juano> Zoss: try this now, grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/sda
<juano> Zoss: try this now, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/sda
<brokenegg> i swear to you, I am doing this as root "usermod -p password username"
<brokenegg> no error is returned
<juano> Zoss: dont forget the sudo
<brokenegg> but I cannot login with gnome
<Naurd> and the password is not recognized?
<brokenegg> correct
<Zoss> juano: Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<Zoss> fault when /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<Zoss> can be ignored.
<Zoss> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/mnt/myhdd/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<Zoss> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Zoss> This is the contents of the device map /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/device.map.
<Zoss> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<Zoss> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<Zoss> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Zoss> juano: ...? Err What just happened?
<juano> Zoss: you installed grub
<Lynoure> brokenegg: are you giving usermod the encrypted password?
<Zoss> juano: So just reboot and it's back?
<juano> Zoss: now we need to check something
<Zoss> juano: Kk, how'd you know all that?
<User2323> Hello, I have a dell laptop and hibernation was working fine in dapper, I upgraded to edgy and now it's broken...after it failed once, swap has been disabled...what should I do?
<juano> !paste | Zoss
<ubotu> Zoss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brokenegg> lynoure, not that I know of?
<Naurd> ok, then "usermod -uid 1100  joe"
<juano> Zoss: you need to use pastebin to paste things
<Lynoure> brokenegg: if not, choose again, crypt it and try again. Why usermod -p anyway instead of passwd?
<Zoss> Oh...Soz lol
<Zoss> juano: Sorry, didn't know.
<odinriko> Any leads on how to make a 4 button mouse work properly?  I followed This http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=361478&postcount=30 and now my fourth mouse button preforms the same functions as left click
<Naurd> i think that users with uid lower that 1000 cannot login in X
<Zoss> juano: Carry on.
<juano> Zoss: nevermind :) , well now you can try this, alt + F2 , then type gksudo gedit /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.list
<juano> Zoss: nevermind :) , well now you can try this, alt + F2 , then type gksudo gedit /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<brokenegg> lets do this...step to step, loged in as root...create a new user? (I have no idea what went wrong)
<Lynoure> brokenegg: usermod -p  wants the encrypted password (see man usermod)
<juano> Zoss: sorry without the i
<Naurd> brokeneg : to test the password, go in "tty2" and test the login there...
<Zoss> juano: ?
<juano> Zoss: nevermind :) , well now you can try this, alt + F2 , then type gksudo gedit /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst   ---> try this
<mulder_> what's a quick way to get qos going using a gu tool?
<mulder_> gui
<brokenegg> no good in tty2
<juano> Zoss: a file is going to open
<timfrost> brokenegg: Naurd: the -p takes a *pre-encrypted* value.  Far safer to use the passwd command (passwd joe), and manually type the password (twice)
<juano> Zoss: go to the bottom of that file
<Zoss> juano: k
<juano> Zoss: COPY the contents of the file and paste it using pastebin and pass me the url
<Zoss> juano: Where are you getting this? Or just do you know?
<Naurd> timfrost : passwd ask for the current password, but there is none, and this is where we are stuck
<Zoss> juano: The whole thing?
<juano> !paste | Zoss:
<ubotu> Zoss:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juano> Zoss: yes
<brokenegg> k
<timfrost> Naurd: not if *root* runs the command
<rico> hi room nayone from pampanga?
<Naurd> oh, did not know about that one
<juano> Zoss: it happened to me soem times, thats how i know :)
<blackduck3> hi
<nighthawk02> !busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 283 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Jambon> does anyone know how to use gwget as a download manager? the plugin wont' work with firefox 2.0
<Zoss> juano: Ah. So...how did you find out? Website?
<Naurd> thanks!
<Zoss> juano: I might need to use it again.
<juano> Zoss: help from genii a user here
<juano> Zoss: you paste it yet ?
<Naurd> brokenegg : did you follow up ?
<Zoss> juano: Says i'm spamming the pastebin
<brokenegg> i need a home directory
<juano> Zoss: lol, try again
<brokenegg> it did not create one
<Zoss> juano: Ok..
<juano> Zoss: type your name in the name box also
<juano> Zoss: pass me the url after you paste
<Zoss> juano: Still didn't let me!
<juano> Zoss: still with the file open? lets do it manually
<Zoss> juano: Yes.
<blackduck3> Hello can anyone/anybody help me is cdmarkus still on ?
<Naurd> try as root " su joe" to see if it will be created
<juano> Zoss: ok, go to the bottom of the file
<brokenegg> is there a way to get it to creat the home directory automatically?
<Zoss> juano: Yep
<juano> Zoss: youll see it sais like 3 times Ubuntu and some other stuff
<enat> ah here's a really strange problem i just ran accross; when i start xmms, my mouse stops responding
<Flannel> brokenegg: -m flag (man useradd for all your options)
<enat> once i close xmms, it responds again
<enat> :S
<User2323> Hello, I have a dell laptop and hibernation was working fine in dapper, I upgraded to edgy and now it's broken...after it failed once, swap has been disabled...what should I do?
<enat> any idea as to wtf's up with that?
<juano> Zoss: title    Ubuntu   , etc etc
<Zoss> juano: ...Err not what I see
<enat> (usb mouse)
<juano> Zoss: try pasting it in pastebin
<Naurd> brokenegg : maybe we have to add joe to the users group "usermod -G users joe"
<blackduck3> Anybody help me please ?
<juano> !paste | Zoss
<ubotu> Zoss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timfrost> brokenegg: in a terminal (as root): 'cp -r /etc/skel /home/joe;chown -R joe /home/joe' will set up the home directory. the option '-m' to useradd tels it to aut-create the directory
<nayyares> my mail server is running behid proxy and proxy server is redirecting port 25 traffic to a local machine, running postfix. now i wan to run some virus scan/anti virus on proxy server, so that i can block the incomming virus to mail server, any idea?
<Zoss> juano: Still not letting me
<Zoss> juano: Well i scrolled up a little and i found it
<juano> Zoss: ok
<Zoss> juano: Like this? title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
<Zoss> root		(hd0,1)
<Zoss> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<Zoss> boot
<Naurd> brokenegg : i just did a "adduser joe" on my system, and everything was created and even asked me the password...
<juano> Zoss: you see where it sais root (hd etc
<Zoss> juano: Yes...
<Naurd> brokenegg : which version of ubuntu do you use
<juano> Zoss: what does it say ? root what ?
<juano> Zoss: root (hd0,1) ?
<Zoss> juano: Which part? I got like 5 ubuntus
<brokenegg> sucks
<brokenegg> ok, I need to crash
<brokenegg> thanks for your help folks
<juano> Zoss: every root line below the Ubuntu line
<Naurd> bye
<enat> hi, i've got a usb mouse and when i open xmms it stops responding - it goes back to normal when xmms is closed
<Zoss> juano: Oh.
* nayyares needs help
<brokenegg> perhaps it will login for my normal user magically while I sleep
<Zoss> juano: ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Zoss> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<Zoss> # ones.
<Zoss> title		Other operating systems:
<Zoss> root
<Zoss> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<brokenegg> thanks again
<Zoss> # on /dev/sda1
<codi> is there some trick to speeding up ubuntu
<Zoss> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Zoss> root		(hd0,0)
<Zoss> savedefault
<Zoss> makeactive
<Zoss> chainloader	+1
<codi> it seems sluggish compared to windows
<Madpilot> Zoss, pastebin!!
<codi> which i know sounds crazy
<juano> Zoss: use pastebin
<Zoss> Madpilot: I can't.
<Zoss> juano: I CAN"T DAMNIT
<juano> Zoss: ok thats fine, but im talking somewhere upper
<Zoss> juano: Upper?
<codi> it seems it's the graphics that are sluggish, processing seems fine
<enat> hi, i've got a usb mouse and when i open xmms it stops responding - it goes back to normal when xmms is closed
<Madpilot> Zoss, you can get onto IRC, but you can't pastebin something?
<Zoss> Madpilot: Yes.
<juano> Zoss: only the line that sais root (hd...) under Ubuntu line
<codi> do i need special display drivers for my nvidia card or anything?
<blackduck3> hi
<enat> hasn't anybody else experienced this?
<enat> :S
<Zoss> Madpilot: You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you.
<juano> Zoss: what does that say? root (hd0,1) ???
<enat> andddddd it only happens when xmms is started by my user
<Zoss> juano: root		(hd0,0)
<enat> if i execute xmms as root it stays fine
<Zoss> juano: For Xp
<timfrost> Zoss, what pastebin are you trying to use?
<juano> Zoss: no not that one, the one upper , before that
<Zoss> timfrost: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<juano> Zoss: scroll up
<Zoss> juano: root		(hd0,1)
<juano> Zoss: ok good
<juano> Zoss: close that file
<juano> Zoss: and reboot the machine, try entering ubuntu now from HDD
<blackduck3> hi
<juano> Zoss: if it doesnt work come back here and tell me what happened
<Zoss> juano: Ok..Thanks, do you know where I can get this info later? I might need it again.
<juano> !grub | Zoss
<ubotu> Zoss: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<juano> Zoss: that COULD be helpful, not to helful though
<juano> Zoss: that COULD be helpful, not to helpful though
<juano> Zoss: ok try rebooting now
<Zoss> juano: Yea...I don't understand a single word of it.
<Zoss> juano: Ok
<KrisWood> Hi everyone. I'm trying to get my wife's PS2 gameshark to work with my ubuntu firewall. Researching on the net I found out that I need a DNS proxy to make this work. I did an apt-cache search on dns proxy and found several results. My question for you is, what is your favourite DNS proxy, and have any of you set up a PS2 game shark to do its updates through an ubuntu firewall?
<GR33N3OX> hello
<GR33N3OX> i need help with ubuntu
<GR33N3OX> anyone?
<shatrat> Just shoot, no need for a preamble
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: can you be more specific?
<juano> shatrat: lol
<GR33N3OX> i got the ubuntu cd
<GR33N3OX> and i wanna run it without installing on my xp system
<GR33N3OX> what do i do
<shatrat> Just reboot and run the LIveCD option
<juano> yep
<GR33N3OX> how do i run the livecd option.
<GR33N3OX> what "option:
<shatrat> there will be a menu, its foolproof
<juano> first option that prompts, install or run ubuntu
<shatrat> and it wont install anything unless you run the installation program, so you arent really in danger of hosing anything
<juano> it only loads the OS into memory
<juano> and you wont be able to save changes obviously if not using a HDD
<GR33N3OX> okgood
<minerale> I accidentally removed myself from all the groups and now can't play audio
<KrisWood> Anyone know a good DNS proxy?
<juano> minerale: add yourself back in
<juano> !adduser | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<minerale> juano: I did
<GR33N3OX> can i run it via VMWare?
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: Yes
<shatrat> !bind|kriswood
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<minerale> juano: there were a lot more groups initially, now I only see one, group minerale, can you give me apaste for the `id` printout on a ubunut 1000user ?
<juano> minerale: ok
<KrisWood> I don't really want to deal with bind, it's so complicated. Do I need that for a proxy server to run?
<KrisWood> !dns proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KrisWood> damn
<minerale> kriswood: I use godaddy for all my dns needs
<juano> minerale: sorry what you mean for an ID printout ?
<minerale> juano, type `id` on a terminal
<KrisWood> minerale: no this is for home networking, not for a domain name :) thanks though
<timfrost> minerale:  groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy)29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000
<juano> minerale: uid=1000(juano) gid=1000(juano) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin),1000(juano)
<minerale> ah, group audio,
<liurd> hello, you guys.
<minerale> thanks
<KrisWood> !proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> minerale: 29 yea
<juano> Zoss0: any luck?
<Zoss0> juano: Yep, thanks alot.
<juano> Zoss0: good :-)
<juano__> Zoss0: ok gotta go
<Zoss0> juano: U see, my windows just got infected so...I had enough of it.
<biotrox> kriswood bind
<juano__> Zoss0: yeah
<Zoss0> juano__: K Bye!
<juano__> Zoss0: read a lot of wiki
<Zoss0> Wiki?
<juano__> Zoss0: you can learn a lot from ubotu too
<KrisWood> biotrox: I don't want to deal with configuring bind or dns of any sort for that matter, I just need to run a proxy server
<Zoss0> juano__: =S Wiki. Idk lol
<biotrox> yes i understand
<juano__> Zoss0: lol, ok cya round!
<shatrat> KrisWood, dont you have a router?
<fotoflo__> hey, whats the VNC server in "system -> preferences -> remote desktop" called? and how do i restart it?
<KrisWood> shatrat: My ubuntu computer IS my router
<rfschmid> Hey, I just was trying to get XGL, Beryl working (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341149) and it worked for awhile, and now I messed something up. Is there a simple way for me to "start over" - ie remove xgl, beryl and all configuration files and try again?
<biotrox> you just need Squid for the proxy, bind + caching-nameserver for DNS caching no need to configure just install it and make sure the bind services start and you've got dns caching + proxy
<sivik> bind is offically very complicated to set up
<shatrat> rfschmid, apt get remove --purge beryl xserver-xgl and so forth
<nothlit> rfschmid, yes, its called format and reinstall
<rfschmid> I tried that, then I reinstalled them and had the same problem (IE, no window effects and stuff)
<nothlit> rfschmid, it should be very easy with a home partition
<rfschmid> nothlit: That's not really worth the trouble for wobbly windows ;)
<KrisWood> biotrox: Ok I'll try squid thanks
<shatrat> rfschmid, well, starting over isnt the solution.  If the problem was no window borders you need to run emerald --replace
<nothlit> rfschmid, otherwise, follow shatrat and backtrack through your howto to remove the startxgl script and session file
<nothlit> and if emerald didn't show up you need ARGBGLXVisuals
<rfschmid> nothlit: shatrat?
<nothlit> rfschmid, what shatrat said
<rfschmid> Oh, sorry. I did do that, purging all the packages I installed, but then I re installed them all and it still acted the same.
<KrisWood> While we're on the subject of home networking / routing, does anyone know an easy method of setting bandwidth limits on specific ports, or ensuring that other ports always get a certain amount of the bandwidth?
<KrisWood> I'm using firestarter for my firewall and it doesn't do that at all
<nothlit> rfschmid, did you backtrack through the howto and remove the files you created?
<nothlit> rfschmid, if you need more help you need to go to #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl, and provide them with error messages and config files
<rfschmid> nothlit: I didn't remove the files I created, because I figured those hadn't changed. I'll do that.
<rfschmid> nothlit: There are no error messages, but I'll try this and then ask there for more help.
<rfschmid> Thanks.
<KrisWood> Ok I got squid installed but it doesn't look like it does DNS proxy, only HTTP proxy...
<nothlit> rfschmid, they'll tell you how to get / locate error messages, hopefully
<KrisWood> I don't heed an HTTP proxy server >.<
<cafuego_> KrisWood: `dnsproxy' is a package I think. if not, bind9 proxies just fine.
<GR33N3OX> which option do i pick ..when i 1st start Ubuntu..if i dont wanna install it to system?
<cafuego_> !info dnsmasq
<ubotu> dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-1 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 580 kB
<KrisWood> I tried dnsmasq and it refused to start because the socket was already taken
<GR33N3OX> someone please answer my quesition
<cafuego_> GR33N3OX: just start from the cd
<cafuego_> prolly the first option
<riotkittie> GR33N3OX: the first option
<KrisWood> I'm sorry GR33N3OX it's literally been a year or two since I installed ubuntu :( and I didn't use the live CD to do it hehe
<cafuego_> KrisWood: That would mean somehting else is running either as dhcp server OR as dns server.
<KrisWood> hmmm bind does seem to be running
<KrisWood> dunno if it's properly configured
<cafuego_> KrisWood: Just set forwarders {} in the named.conf.somehting file.
<cafuego_> that'll make it proxy
<riotkittie> GR33N3OX: start/install. starting gives you the /option/ to install as an icon on the ubuntu desktop
<KrisWood> cafuego: I have no idea what you are talking about :(
<cafuego_> KrisWood: cd /etc/bind
<KrisWood> yeah I get that part
<KrisWood> forwarders though?
<cafuego_> KrisWood: One of the cfg files has a forwarders section
<cafuego_> find it
<cafuego_> add upstream DNS server IPs
<KrisWood> one sec, gedit is being slow
<mena> i opened my moniture and plugin option then i found the detected vga card is i 810 then i press configure then i found its telling me the dected hrdware is intel 915 so what is wrong here
<KrisWood> ok looking now
<cafuego_> named.conf.options probably
<KrisWood> ok
<mena> any idea
<rfschmid> join #ubuntu-xgl
<cafuego_> in that section add your upstream DNS server IP addresses. One per line, end line with semicolon.
<mena> okay i will
<KrisWood> got it
<rfschmid> woops
<KrisWood> no forwarders there tho
<cafuego_> KrisWood: No, you'll need to add them.
<KrisWood> >.<
<KrisWood> ok
<cafuego_> Typically you'd put the DNS servers your IP gave you.
<GR33N3OX> vmware is sweet. i can finally test vista =)
<KrisWood> so I type forwarders { }
<sparr> GR33N3OX: dont bother
<RudyValencia> I can't save anything on my Windows partition.
<Jowi> Dapper to Edgy upgrade using update-manager -c. it fails to install courier-authdaemon and says the package is in a very bad state. It is not possible to manually remove it in synaptic or with apt-get -f install. update-manager refuse to continue.
<sparr> RudyValencia: then youll never get a virus!
<riotkittie> RudyValencia: is your windows partition NTFS ?
<RudyValencia> Well, it was created by Windows Setup... I guess it has to be.
<riotkittie> !ntfs-3g | RudyValencia
<ubotu> RudyValencia: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Alpha232> from the commandline how can i list all my installed packages?
<KrisWood> Jowi: I had to update a python package (I forget which one) before I could do a synaptic upgrade from dapper to edgy
<jion> what is the command to see all running proccess?
<riotkittie> !fuse | RudyValencia
<ubotu> RudyValencia: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<pecisk> Alpha232: dpkg -l
<KrisWood> Jowi: dunno if that haelps any
<corevette> how do you make beryl manager only open up on xgl and not on my regular xserver?
<RudyValencia> "very unsafe"?
<RudyValencia> :(
<Jowi> KrisWood, will look into it.
<Flannel> corevette: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL/Beryl support, thanks
<Alpha232> i somehow borked my apache and it's coredumping
<darkdrag0n> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<sparr> Alpha232: dpkg -l
<RudyValencia> Is there any common filesystem both can use?
<KrisWood> Jowi: I just typed in the error I was getting to google and it came up relatively high on the list
<blackduck3> trying to set up wireless connection to apple laptop G4 Powerbook, was speaking to cdmarcus and we used a heap of command lines. I was then told to restart computer, when I restarted the computer the wireless didn't work. I need to configure the wireless from here. How do I configure the wireless connection?
<sparr> RudyValencia: fat32
<Alpha232> thanks
<KrisWood> Jowi: dunno if it's the same error though
<darkdrag0n> anyone know how to get the DRI working under the latest proprietary ATI driver?
<RudyValencia> hm, I have PartitionMagic.
<riotkittie> RudyValencia: FAT32  ... if you can create a shared partition for data to share between the two
<sparr> RudyValencia: windows is very bad at handling filesystems
<GR33N3OX> is it possible to test vista via wmware?
<GR33N3OX> vmware*
<darkdrag0n> why would you want to?
<RudyValencia> I'll reboot to my emergency bootCD and use PartitionMagic to convert it.
<riotkittie> i hear there is a driver that will allow you to read/write to EXT3 from Windows but i am not familiar with it
<onewheelskyward> GR33N3OX: using 6.0 beta you can.
<riotkittie> RudyValencia: what are you converting ?
<GR33N3OX> 6.0 beta?
<Jowi> KrisWood, I can not install nor remove any packages as it is now.
<RudyValencia> NTFS > FAT32
<riotkittie> RudyValencia: you probably do not want to do that
<blackduck3> How do i configure the wireless connection?
<GR33N3OX> casue when i try to boot winxp on vmware..they want me to install it from scratch
<KrisWood> Jowi: can you still use apt or dpkg?
<RudyValencia> I can't use Ubuntu then.
<RudyValencia> I
<onewheelskyward> GR33N3OX: Yeah, vmware 6.0 beta has vista support.
<riotkittie> FAT32 is slower, lacks the security features of NTFS and has file size limitations
<RudyValencia> I was hoping that everything would work...
<GR33N3OX> onewheelskyward, would i need to install it ..or would it be like a livecd?
<KrisWood> EXT3 ftw! :D
<blackduck3> I need help with my wireless connection
<corevette> flannel...nobody ansswers in there
<riotkittie> if you dont need the security, and arent storing 4+gb files...
<Jowi> KrisWood, ...with errors. "dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove): Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Jowi>  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<riotkittie> brb
<RudyValencia> I was hoping things would work out.
<corevette> how do you make beryl manager only open up on xgl and not on my regular xserver?
<blackduck3> Please help me configure my wireless connection
<Flannel> corevette: try #xgl or #beryl then
<RudyValencia> I guess I'll remove Ubuntu and put my NT bootsector back in.
<KrisWood> Jowi: ouch that sounds serious, I'm afraid it's beyond my level of expertice, try it with a -f flag to force it maybe?
<RudyValencia> -_-
<blackduck3> I thought this was a help forum
<corevette> its an ubuntu question flannel...not xgl or beryl
<GR33N3OX> whats the best linux distro
<Jowi> KrisWood, doesn't help I'm afraid
<RudyValencia> I thought Ubuntu was gonna work.
<corevette> flannel how do you have a startup program happen on only one specific session
* RudyValencia reboots his desktop to Windows.
<blackduck3> Oh well, might go back to Windows XP then. Maybe Bill Gates can help me!
<riotkittie> ntfs writing can be done
<corevette> whats the problem blackduck3
<KrisWood> cafuego: are you still there?
<RudyValencia> but ubotu says it's not stable.
<blackduck3> I need to configure my wireless connection
<riotkittie> you just need to accept the possibility of data loss and have backed important things up.
<corevette> what wireless card do you have blackduck3
<sparr> RudyValencia: it isnt, and wont ever be until you convince microsoft to support linux
<KrisWood> Writing to NTFS in anything but an NT based OS is risky
<riotkittie> RudyValencia: this is the way that i see it, and i, am by no means, the voice of authority
<RudyValencia> I have Fedora on a server, but that's different.
<RudyValencia> I don't expect the server to need to use any other filesystem.
<blackduck3> All of that part is done. I just need to get this computer to talk to my computer.
<Flannel> RudyValencia: we have to reverse engineer the
<sparr> i love how when linux and windows dont get along, but linux works with everything else and windows works with nothing else, people blame linux instead of windows
<darkdrag0n> anyone know how to get DRI working in Edgy with the latest ATI proprietay drivers?
<Flannel> RudyValencia: the NTFS filesystem, it's not easy, and like most stuff with MS, not simple, nor does it make a whole lot of sense often.
<GR33N3OX> can linux run windows programs as well?
<RudyValencia> Linux imo should've stayed a server OS
<blackduck3> I have got 128 bit WEP as a security mode. Does this matter?
<sparr> GR33N3OX: mostly, yes
<GR33N3OX> and mac program as well?
<shatrat> We really should have asked rudy guys
<riotkittie> uh.
<shatrat> lets pack it up and quit
<KrisWood> sparr: yeah, the linux corporation needs to up it's espionage budget ;)
<sparr> RudyValencia: "stayed"?  linux wasnt built to be a server OS, it was designed for desktops
<RudyValencia> Samba works surprisingly well for being a "reverse-engineered" SMB implementation.
<sparr> GR33N3OX: mostly no for mac
<Flannel> RudyValencia: please stop trolling.  No amount of lamenting can change the facts about filesystems.
<blackduck3> Do I need to put in IP addresses  order to set it up
<RudyValencia> "trolling?"
<GR33N3OX> will linux run windows liev messenger
<KrisWood> I daresay SMB works better on linux heh
<RudyValencia> ok fine be that way
<blackduck3> Basically I need my laptop to connect to the internet.
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: No but there's Gaim
<GR33N3OX> er...
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: It's kinda like trillian
<GR33N3OX> how bout microsoft office?
<sparr> GR33N3OX: kopete and gaim support msn messaging
<riotkittie> RudyValencia: and ntfs-3g and fuse work quite well for a number of people. but because Microsoft will not release the specs for NTFS, nobody can swear the drivers that we have for it are perfert
<darkdrag0n> why not just use OpenOffice?
<blackduck3> corvette
<sparr> GR33N3OX: microsoft office will run under Crossover, or you can use a free alternative like OpenOffice or KOffice
<GR33N3OX> woah
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: There is open office which is good enough for most people. If you absolutely need MS oiffice there's Crossover Office that runs windows programs on linux
<GR33N3OX> the 2 most used program on my computer is not supported...
<GR33N3OX> lol
<riotkittie> /IF/ you back your data up, and are prepared to deal with the possibilty  of data loss...
<GR33N3OX> i dont wanna change ..
<LinTux> I have copied a DVD with Thoggen and it created a .ogg file, I now need to create an ISO from this, how do I do it?
<KrisWood> Damn, sparr just beat me to it
<KrisWood> :D
<Jowi> Help needed! edgy upgrade fail. problem with packages atop, courier-authlib-userdb and courier-base. update-manager refuse to continue. I seem to be unable to remove the packages with synaptic "process was interrupted"
<shatrat> are you serious GR33N3OX?
<sparr> KrisWood: no luv for koffice?
<Flannel> GR33N3OX: then don't.  But really, just because those specific programs aren't natively doable, doesn't mean there aren't alternatives that do the same thing.
<blackduck3> ugh
<riotkittie> otherwise, if you need something to share, why not ... use a jump/flash/usb drive?
<KrisWood> sparr: I'm happy with open office, I only use MS office when my boss yells at me. Haven't tried KOffice yet
<sparr> KrisWood: i had ignored koffice til recently, but now im starting to see that its a serious contender...  krita beats gimp in some ways even.
<lupine_85> unfortunately, openoffice can't beat ms office in terms of functionality yet
<GR33N3OX> will it run torrent programs like utorrent?
<lupine_85> as for koffice... don't even go there
<riotkittie> or just create a 3rd partition, FAT32, to share data between the two
<sparr> GR33N3OX: utorrent no.  azureus yes.  ktorrent, rtorrent, bittornado yes.
<lupine_85> GR33N3OX: yes, and it has native torrenting programs as well
<lupine_85> (e.g. ktorrent)
<KrisWood> The only program I haven't been able to find an alternative yet for on linux is 3d studio max >.<
<sparr> KrisWood: ill second that.
<blackduck3> Went through process of
<GR33N3OX> ill fink ill just stick to windows..then ..lol
<shatrat> ok
<GR33N3OX> most of the stuff i use doesnt even work under linux
<sparr> GR33N3OX: sounds like that would be best for you
<shatrat> actually it does, but youre stuck on individual programs
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: Read up on Crossover Office and Wine, though
<nothlit> sparr, wine runs utorrent perfectly
<zbogdan> GR33N3OX: what do you  need of Microsoft Office and the others don't have?
<ikonia> Does anyone have a guide/info on setting up a printer in cups and then sharing it in samba via the command line/server edition as the docs don't look good on the wiki and the forum's not got great results
<darkdrag0n> most people who know very little about computers would do better to stick with MS
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: You might also look into VMWare and Parallels
<nothlit> sparr, but you need a shell script to pass things to it properly
<GR33N3OX> cause im use to em ..and dont wanna change..
<GR33N3OX> been using windows all my life
<riotkittie> ikonia: not me, sorry. but if you come across one, could you share the link? :>
<sparr> GR33N3OX: heh, keep that in mind next time you spend $300 on a copy of windows or $100 on an office upgrade  :)
<ikonia> yes, this is being a pain
* lupine_85 hax0rs GR33N3OX and installs linux
<GR33N3OX> lol...i have never brough a copy of windows..
<GR33N3OX> LOL
<lupine_85> eh, you'll get used to it ;)
<GR33N3OX> ders a thing called downloading
<zbogdan> GR33N3OX: so it's just the learning curve?
<LinTux> I have been using windows all my life until I found Ubuntu too?
<KrisWood> shhh
<darkdrag0n> or the next time you have to call MS because your windows needed reinstalled
<KrisWood> no advocating piracy here *wink wink*
<lupine_85> Arr!
<ikonia> ooh maybe have something
<nothlit> KrisWood, WHAT? only program you HAVEN'T been able to find an alternative for is 3ds studio max?
<sparr> i gave out kubuntu CDs for christmas...  converted a half dozen people that i know of (out of 50 CDs...  sad, but worth it!)
<lupine_85> Scurvy dogs, the lot of of 'em
<KrisWood> nothlit: shhhh
<sparr> nothlit: what KrisWood said.  :)
<crazy_penguin> good morning (hopefully)
<darkdrag0n> i converted 4 people to Ubuntu
<darkdrag0n> out of 10 discs
<zbogdan> KrisWood: of course, we all have leagal licenses of wind0ws
<sparr> its not just about specific software...  linux makes so many things so much easier
<deus_> does gcc 4.2.0 exist on the repository?
<zbogdan> or do we?
<riotkittie> i have... made my husband shreik like a schoolgirl and flee in horror from my box. but a couple of days ago, he did sit down and ask for an account
<riotkittie> so there's hope :D
<KrisWood> My windows is actually legit for once, I happen to have a friend who has a friend who works at a company that has a legit corporate license. :)
<darkdrag0n> i have a legal MS license.....but i haven't even looked at my windows partition in...weeks
<sparr> there is no way i could ever go back to windows without a package manager, and a sandbox for games like cedega provides for me.  its really sad when a windows emulator for linux runs windows games FASTER than windows, AND provides better features.
<shatrat> riotkittie, I recommend domestic violence until he comes around.
<KrisWood> sparr: I'd kill for synaptic or even apt on windows
<Tomas_> morning, im having trouble with my ubuntu install, ive downloaded the img disc and booted frome it chosen install but when i reboot it says verfying DMI pool data...........  BOOT DISK FALIURE, ISERT BOOT DISK AND PRESS ENTER.  any ideas?
<riotkittie> shatrat: that's not nice :P
<sparr> riotkittie: give him a nice XP-themed window manager so he feels comfy  :)
<Flannel> deus_: nope
* lupine_85 hasn't touched windows for 2 years now :p
<sparr> KrisWood: closest ive seen is cygwin, it has a few hundred things on its package list, but over half of it is dev stuff (which i of course installed)
<KrisWood> I've got an ubuntu box and a windows box right next to eachother on the same monitor heh
<riotkittie> sparr: "nice" and "xp-themed" dont belong in the same sentence
<sparr> riotkittie: meh, its just a theme  :)
<riotkittie> though i have heard such themes work wonders to make the transition period for some
<Jowi> Tomas_, you got multiple harddisk drives in that machine?
<deus_> But i keep getting this error when i try to run java
<riotkittie> a super ugly theme.
<deus_> /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcj.so.70)
<nothlit> KrisWood, edubuntu comes with blender by default...
<KrisWood> sparr: Meh, I hate cygwin, I'd rather run ubuntu through vmware or parallels, either way you're still running windows as your native OS >.<
<sparr> its amazing what re-skinning the K/foot menu with a [Start]  can do
<Tomas_> Jowi: there is only one disk
<riotkittie> the first time i saw it, i nearly wept.
<nothlit> sparr, you have to realise one of the ubuntu varieties COMES with a 3d modelling app, thats what my caps are for :P
<Jowi> Tomas_, enter bios and see if it is set as bootable
<sparr> nothlit: but its not 3ds max
<sparr> nothlit: have you used 3ds?
<KrisWood> nothlit: And blender can't use proprietary formats that are needed in a lot of my work. Also, I tried blender and couldn't get the interface to work for me. I've been using 3dsmax for ten years, having a hard time changing :)
<Jowi> Tomas_, no external HDDs either?
<KrisWood> Can't teach an old dog new tricks, and all that
<Tomas_> Jowi: it is set to boot A, C, CDROM
<sparr> nothlit: comparing anything available for linux to 3dsmax is like comparing kpaint to photoshop
<kraut> moin
<sparr> blender isnt even close
<sparr> blender is BETTER in a few ways
<Tomas_> Jowi: no externals only one disk
<sparr> but for the things 3dsmax is best for, blender pales
<KrisWood> sparr: I believe maya and XSI are both available on linux
<nothlit> KrisWood, last i read i could interface with maya and bryce, if i read stuff correctly
<Flannel> Tomas_: you should probably set the cdrom before the HD
<sparr> KrisWood: maya still doesnt cut it.  i dunno about XSI
<Tomas_> Flannel: Trying that brb
<KrisWood> sparr: it depends entirely on how you work with the interfaces, maya works better for some people than it does for others, I just can't get the hang of the mouse movements.
<nothlit> sparr, is 3dsmax so superior even over zbrush?
<sparr> i cant wait for a linux graphics program (*cough*gimp*cough*) to implement GEGL support.  can finally tell photoshop lovers to take their 'adjustment layers' and shove them where the sun dont shine  :)
<GR33N3OX> can linux boost my internet connection speed?
<KrisWood> nothlit: yes but it can't handle FBX, 3ds, or any number of other formats
<zbogdan> KrisWood: i heard of an API package management, so we may have an app to manage all kinds of packages on all packages .deb .rpm
<nothlit> KrisWood, i thought it could handle 3ds exporting
<sparr> KrisWood: maya is better for animation.  but 3ds' modeling system is infinitely better than any alternative
<KrisWood> sparr: I've read reviews that said Photoshop runs better in Crossover than it does natively in windows
<sparr> KrisWood: it does  :)
<zbogdan> KrisWood: maybe there will be a windows port
<sparr> KrisWood: linux handles swap better, and when swap runs out linux handles disk better so PS's own pseudo-swap runs faster
<nothlit> who wants to pay even more to run photoshop
<sparr> KrisWood: same reason WoW runs faster
<KrisWood> zbogdan: no clue
<clayg> anyone know a better way to fix /restore myself from a failed beryl install  back to the "normal" way. other than hunting the net and begging someon for theirs?
<KrisWood> sparr: only downside is I've got a d3d vid card >.<
<clayg> or installing it on another box just to get the defualt xorg.conf?
<clayg> er x11.conf one of 'em
<GR33N3OX> does linux have the best of both worlds
<KrisWood> sparr: Most games perform abysmally for me in openGL mode
<clayg> GR33N3OX, no but it's getting there, and fast
<sparr> GR33N3OX: no.  windows is easier.  its just crippled in so many ways.
<sparr> KrisWood: freaky
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: depends on what you do with it
<clayg> KrisWood, have you found a way to play WoW besides crossover?
<kling0n> anyone know whether there is an "official" unstable repository for edgy? I am looking for thunderbird 2 beta version from a source I can trust
<KrisWood> clayg: I don't play wow at all sorry, I did manage to get Settlers 3 running in it though :D
<mikejanssen> man
<mikejanssen> i work at gateway
<KrisWood> clayg: I've heard that WoW runs great in cedega
<clayg> on crossover? i want something free or cheap at least
<mikejanssen> and i am mad about our new systems we are releasing today
<mikejanssen> they are disgusting
<mikejanssen> = (
<clayg> isn't cedega codeweavers also?
<shatrat> I ran wow in cedaga for weeks.  It runs great if you have nvidia.  Its probably a pig on atis drivers though
<riotkittie> i dont think windows is easier because its easier. i think its "easier" because its become the standard and people have had it rammed down their throats for so long :P
<clayg> i might buy it (i know right, buy>?!) if i can play wow on it
<clayg> i have nvidia
<KrisWood> clayg: Cedega is free if you compile it yourself, or $5 if you don't
<shatrat> clayg, I mean I ran it in wine.  cedega is different from codewavers
<clayg> no kidding huh
<Flannel> mikejanssen: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that ;)  general chatting.
<riotkittie> only $5?
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> oh yeaaahh
<clayg> which is te best outta the 3? wine seems to never work for me
<KrisWood> riotkittie: It was when I looked at it last a few years ago
<KrisWood> Oh btw, the only reason 3dsmax doesn't run in linux is the copy protection
<clayg> is cedage better than codeweavers/xover? how much os codeweavers?
<KrisWood> Max can't detect cdilla in the background even if it's running via cedega
<KrisWood> clayg: not better, different
<KrisWood> clayg: xover doesn't do 3d
<Manstein> I have been running WoW for 3 months now, using wine 0.9.26 at first , and just updated to 0.9.30. Works like a charm. Do u need the article i used?
<sparr> cedega is for games.  crossover is mostly for things written by microsoft, or with IE integration.
<rfschmid> Anyone know what I can do about an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3309/
<clayg> KrisWood, oh and what does it do that cedega does not?
<sparr> wine is almost as good as cedega for most games these days, even better for a few.  it has caught up a LOT since the old days
<raf256> hello I have a 1 minute linux survey about hardware
<sparr> !survey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about survey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zbogdan> clayg: try setting up wine yourself, not that hard
<raf256> anyone can help me fill it in? Im colecting statistical data
<ajax4> !wireless
<KrisWood> clayg: xover is really good at handling 2D apps, things like Word or Photoshop.
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sparr> ubotu: weak!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weak! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GR33N3OX> ubuntu looks so weak
<sparr> ubotu: botsnack
<raf256> zbogdan: no, I ment an online survery like www page not irc
<ubotu> Yum!
<clayg> zbogdan, i did hard to explain atm though
<KrisWood> clayg: I think wine or cedega will run anyting xover will though
<sparr> KrisWood: it wont
<sparr> KrisWood: ive had a few games that used IE's xml engine to render tables that only worked in crossover.  thankfully they werent 3d
<KrisWood> It won't? ok my apologies then
<GR33N3OX> so if i install ubuntu..all my windows stuff will still be good?
<clayg> well if photo shop isn't 3d then wow isn't ut then again who decides when  a 2d object is considered 3d anyhow
<zbogdan> clayg: rephrase atm
<svg> Manstein: yes please, the WoW article :)
<shatrat> GR33N3OX, you said yourself all you run is MS Office and AIM, youre hardly a software expert
<Thecutter> Hello everyone.
<clayg> at the moment
<sparr> GR33N3OX: you can run ubuntu off the CD, without even installing it.  try it out, no risk.
<Manstein> svg: gimme a sec
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: Anything that doesn't use directX
<riotkittie> looks so weak?
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: And some things that do
<clayg> in other words in stead of explaining why i ont want to know /use wine, i rather move on to the answer to the quest i asked, a nice way of saying that
<Thecutter> Could someone please tell me where to download a mp3 plugin?
<Flannel> !mp3 | Thecutter
<ubotu> Thecutter: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KrisWood> clayg: sorry I missed your initial question I think
<sparr> clayg: err, the video card decides when its 3d  :)
<clayg> gotcha
<Manstein> sfg: I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 , i didn't need the patch process for 0.9.30 .
<sparr> clayg: if you call 2d functions with 2d data, its 2d.  if you call 3d functions with 2d or 3d data, its 3d.
<zbogdan> clayg: i belive cedega is focused on games only, crossover is more general - supports less games and more big office packages (MSIE, office)
<clayg> gotcha
<clayg> nice
<clayg> ill peep cedega then
<Manstein> svg: sfg: I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615 , i didn't need the patch process for 0.9.30
<KrisWood> Can anyone help me set up a DNS proxy?
<svg> Manstein: thx
<GR33N3OX> can i use the internet with UBUNTU while running it on VMWARE if so how
<Manstein> svg: gl m8, worth the effort ;)
<clayg> specially for the 5 if i can't get it compiled, probally alot of dependency hell thoug but still
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: Yes, same way you would on windows :)
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: It should "just work"
<sparr> GR33N3OX: vmware will either make your network card available to ubuntu directly, or it will make a fake network connection between the ubuntu "computer" and your windows.
<clayg> anyone here running dapper and not beryl?
<KrisWood> sparr: No it's not, it's MAGIC :D
<CharonX> Is there a dashboard program available for Linux similar to the OSX dashboard ?
<ikonia> riotkittie: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282&highlight=cups+server its sharing using the cups hp daemon - not samba but its not a bad start
<zbogdan> GR33N3OX: you need to tell vmware to set up a local network (between host comp and guest)
<dxdemetriou> how can I use "apt-get source" to build from the source code and to enable some extras?
<riotkittie> ikonia: thank you!
<ikonia> riotkittie: its quite a good basic walkthrough
<ikonia> just tested it
<ikonia> its not bull
<KrisWood> Well, I think I'm gonna head out but I've got one last thing to say
<GR33N3OX> well its not working
<zbogdan> GR33N3OX:  from your question host is windows and ubuntu guest
<KrisWood> The number one reason Ubuntu is better than windows...
<riotkittie> although, i could  stop being lazy and just carry my laptop to the printer ... :P
<KrisWood> Where's the Windows IRC channel that has 800 people in it?
<KrisWood> :D
<CharonX> KrisWood, Just look for a channel full of zombies.
<Ayabara> I need a good calender application. Normally I'd go with evolution, but we use an echange server at work, so it has given me some problems. I want to use thunderbird and manually add my meetings to a calendar. Any recommendations?
<n2diy_> KrisWood: this is the fewest number of people I've seen here!
<kling0n> Ayabara: I believe there is an exchange plugin for evolution
<ikonia> riotkittie: nah, network printing is the way
<sparr> CharonX: there are some sorta-dashboard apps for linux now.  the next version of KDE is supposed to have an almost exact copy of the OS X dashboard that uses the same widgets (hooray khtml open sourceness!)
<KrisWood> CharonX: nah, it doesn't exist :) Like Microsoft would ever want to create a place for people to ask for help for FREE :D
<Ayabara> kling0n, there is, but it has been somewhat unstable. plus I like thunderbird better
<kling0n> hehe well, I cant blame you :)
<KrisWood> Oh hey n2diy_ long time no chat :)
<kling0n> I've had to move away from evolution also
<KrisWood> Then again I only come in here when I have tons of questions ;)
<CharonX> KrisWood, By zombies, I mean computers taken over and controlled via an irc channel
<YoshiG3> Hey everyone, I just installed a .deb and I can't figure out where it went
<n2diy_> KrisWood: Roger that, good to see your still online. :)
<KrisWood> CharonX: lol :)
<sparr> YoshiG3: dpkg -L nameofpackage
<Ayabara> kling0n, I used kalendar and korganizer earlier, but now I have a kde-free system, so I thought I'd check if there's a good gnome based calendar app
<CharonX> sparr, Thanks, too bad im stuck on gnome... I might have to switch with all these great features KDE has come up with in the last while though.
<KrisWood> n2diy_: I did finally figure out what my internet trouble was last time after all that work. I had bumped a network cable while trying to fix things.
<YoshiG3> sparr: I had a game named vdrift, I installed the deb with dpkg, and I can't find it...
<sparr> CharonX: i cant imagine how people use gnome...  last time i compared it to kde was a year ago, and it was years behind then
<sparr> YoshiG3: dpkg -L vdrift
<AzMoo> Hey, is there supposed to be a separate iso for Ubuntu Server Edition?
<YoshiG3> I did that, nothing happeend, couldn't find it
<sparr> AzMoo: there is, and there is.
<Flannel> AzMoo: there is.
<KrisWood> Anyone here know anything about DNS proxies?
<n2diy_> KrisWood: Roger that too! Hey,  a good tech. finds there mistakes! :)
<sparr> YoshiG3: what was the name of the deb?
<riotkittie> i cant imagine how people use kde. :P
<xrfang> hi there, I have some questions about ubuntu translation, is there anybody familiar with that? my first question is can I download a language package for a particular software then edit it using gtranslator? I would like to do offline not on launchpad...
<xrfang> tks
<CharonX> sparr, I can open all the programs I need in the gui. Never really needed much more I guess untill recently. I used to be in fluxbox to give you an idea. I guess its just evolution over time for me.
* Ayabara can imagine all the people, living life in peace
<KrisWood> n2diy_: yup, gotta invest in some new network cables that have proper clips lol
<YoshiG3> well, I renamed it...to vdrift.deb
<riotkittie> im big on flux these days.
<sparr> CharonX: yeah, i use openbox when i need speed/ram, and kde when i want a comfortable integrated desktop...  but anyting in between seems useless
<AzMoo> sparr, Flannel, thanks. Is it still version 6.10? I can't seem to find it.
<KrisWood> YoshiG3: try slocate?
<sparr> YoshiG3: dpkg -l | grep -i drift
<GR33N3OX> is linux the best OS in the world?
<riotkittie> hm. if i can free some space, maybe i'll take kde for another spin
<sparr> CharonX: maybe gnome has improved lately.  when i tried it, printer support sucked, menu integration with debian sucked.  the panel had very few configurable options or applets
<riotkittie> though i think it will be overkill
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: That's a rather subjective question. Best for who?
<Flannel> AzMoo: it is.  What arch?
<sparr> GR33N3OX: we wouldnt be here if not  :)
<n2diy_> KrisWood: buy a package with the cable, terminals, and cable, making your own cables isn't that hard to do. I just ran 150' of cat five, and will soon have my garage networked with this box.
<HymnToLife> GR33N3OX, no - but it' all a matter of opinion
<YoshiG3> "ii  vdrift-data                                0.0.2006.10.06-1                     An open source drift racing simulation
<HymnToLife> and Linux is not an OS anyway
<Ayabara> no advice on gnome calendar app? guess it's korganizer then.
<n2diy_> KrisWood: whoops, I meant cable, terminals, and crimper.
<sparr> YoshiG3: you only got the data, you also need the package without "-data" in the name
<KrisWood> n2diy_: yeah I know, I just don't feel like buying the crimper
<GR33N3OX> isert easy to make app for linux
<AzMoo> Flannel, i386. I was hoping to find one on my ISP mirror (download caps suck balls), but I'm not managing it.
<sparr> YoshiG3: then do "dpkg -L vdrift-data" and "dpkg -L vdrift"
<sparr> GR33N3OX: far easier than for windows
<KrisWood> n2diy_: Not when decent network cables are $6 at the local computer store
<sparr> GR33N3OX: its easier to make an app for linux, mac, AND windows than to make one just for windows.
<n2diy_> KrisWood: Join a LUG, and see if you can borrow one.
<CharonX> sparr, Ill have to try KDE, as I dont really have a comparison as the last time I used KDE was back in 2001 and it was much to heavy for my computer at the time.
<blackduck3> Thxs for your crap help.
<Flannel> AzMoo: you just have to go to the "other install options" on the download page, and then there's the server iso.  For instance: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/  has the server stuff (that's just from click "other install options")
<Rprp> Hi, how can i 'get' all the $_GETS in mysql querys? grep "mysql * \$_GET" * ---- doesnt work... (Srry for bad english... :x)
<sparr> CharonX: its still pretty heavy, relative to the alternatives, but im not running a 386 any more  :)
<YoshiG3> sparr: It's not showing much, how am I supposed to know if I have the full files?
<AzMoo> Flannel, ok, cheers.
<gbv22> can anyone give me help on multiple monitors on ubuntu pls? thanks!
<KrisWood> n2diy_: lol nah, I'll just buy the cables. I spent too many years as a sysadmin / network admin to enjoy making cables anymore loil
<KrisWood> lol too
<Flannel> !dualhead | gbv22
<ubotu> gbv22: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<GR33N3OX> isnt 90% of computer users , use windows?
<sparr> YoshiG3: there are two debs to download.  you only downloaded the -data one.  you need to go get the other one too.
<sparr> GR33N3OX: no.  maybe 90% of desktop computers.
<HymnToLife> GR33N3OX, true, so what ?
<GR33N3OX> isnt that why bill gates is the richiest man alive
<sparr> GR33N3OX: more people use QNX or Symbian than windows+mac+linux
<sotzing> hello
<riotkittie> GR33N3OX: less than 90% on the desktop but not that much  less,  i imagine
<sparr> bill gates hasnt been the richest man alive for a while
<AzMoo> Flannel, I found it. I was looking for a DVD, not a CD. Thanks :)
<riotkittie> Gates isnt the richest man alive.
<gbv22> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<n2diy_> GR33N3OX: at one time 90% of the people thought the world was flat.
<GR33N3OX> he is according to forbe
<KrisWood> GR33N3OX: Only because Bill Gates used some very clever business strategies to ensure that Windows would be pre-installed on damn near every PC :)
<sotzing> whats the easiest way to install apache/php/mysql on ubuntu?
<Flannel> guys, take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, this isn't the place for it.
<Flannel> !lamp | sotzing
<ubotu> sotzing: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<YoshiG3> man games suck to get for linux lol
<KrisWood> sotzing: sudo apt-get install php
<GR33N3OX> who is the richiest man alive?
<HymnToLife> YoshiG3, that depends _which_ games
<GR33N3OX> if its not bill gates
<HymnToLife> google knows...
<Flannel> GR33N3OX: #ubuntu-offtopic, please.  #ubuntu is a support channel
<HymnToLife> anyway
<KrisWood> sotzing: nm follow ubotu's way, it's better
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | GR33N3OX
<GR33N3OX> google says bill gates
<ubotu> GR33N3OX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GR33N3OX> ok
<sparr> YoshiG3: compared to windows?  how?  when i want a game, i apt-get install it.  bam, done.  if its not in the repository, i download a deb and double click it, no worse than windows.  at worst i have to download source and compile it, takes a few minutes.
<HymnToLife> btw, anyone know why I'm banned from offtopic ?
<KrisWood> Well, since a lot of people have come and gone since the last time I asked, does anyone here know anything about dns proxies?
<Rprp> Hi, how can i 'get' all the $_GETS in mysql querys? grep "mysql * \$_GET" * ---- doesnt work... (Srry for bad english... :x)
<KrisWood> Rprp: Try joining #mysql and #php on this server
<Rprp> lol, its a 'grep' question.. :p
<KrisWood> oh sorry misread it at first
<KrisWood> are you using less?
<Flannel> HymnToLife: #ubuntu-ops could tell you
<KrisWood> Rprp: less filename | grep string
<Rprp> k, i will try
<HymnToLife> Flannel, thanks, I'll ask there when I'm back from school
<KrisWood> grep should always follow a pipe
<apallo> what's the command to see if my wireless drivers are installed correctly?
<incorrect> i was looking at zenoss / zabbix etc,  can anyone recommend one?
<HymnToLife> apallo, iwconfig
<psyoptik> I'm having some issues setting up a shoutcast audio server on my edgy box. Im using the linux version of shoutcast and idjc to send stream to shoutcast server. Problem is that idjc won't connect when shoutcast says its up...any ideas?
<KrisWood> no DNS gurus out there tonight eh? heh
<Rprp> KrisWood: less * | grep "mysql * get" <-- Doesnt work? (I want al the $_GET[thingies]  in mysql querys.... :p)
<robert_> hm
<apallo> hmmm, it won't connect to my wireless network...
<KrisWood> ok it's near midnight here, gonna head out, have a good night everyone!
<robert_> how do I get mozilla to use arts instead of esd?
<KrisWood> Rprp: I don't know if that works, try man less
<sotzing> KrisWood: thanks for the help
<KrisWood> Rprp: I think you have to specify a single file name, I don't think * will work
<apallo> anyone know how to make wireless work with WPA?
<HymnToLife> !wpa | apallo
<ubotu> apallo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KrisWood> OMG I just recommended a man page, wtf
<KrisWood> lol
<apallo> thanks Hymn!
<Rprp> hm
<KrisWood> Ok I'll stick around for a slight rant
<KrisWood> This is the only linux community I've ever visited that never mentions man pages lol
<KrisWood> :D
<nothlit> Rprp, thats because you need cat
<KrisWood> imo that's a good thing
<nothlit> Rprp, less doesn't work like that
<KrisWood> nothlit: Ooooh good call, thanks
<n2diy_> ! man | KrisWood
<ubotu> KrisWood: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<n2diy_> ! RTFM | KrisWood
<nothlit> ooh theres a man intro?
<ubotu> KrisWood: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Rprp> dedi262:/home/masseria/public_html# cat *php* | grep "mysql *  get"
<Rprp> dedi262:/home/masseria/public_html#
<KrisWood> n2diy_: When I started out using linux, the first answer anyone would ever give was always "read the man page"
<nothlit> why can't it bring it up by default like info
<KrisWood> n2diy_: People have it easy these days :)
<nothlit> KrisWood, only in the ubuntu world
<nothlit> Rprp, try escaping the asterisk or modifying your command
<n2diy_> KrisWood: tell me something I don't know, and yes they do, remember RH5.2!?
<KrisWood> nothlit: yup, why else would I be here lol
<KrisWood> n2diy_: Fortunately my first redhat experience was 7.0 :D
<Rprp> nothlit: you mean "mysql \* get" ?
<nothlit> Rprp, i think you need to use regex rather than globs
<n2diy_> KrisWood: ah, you are a newbie. :)
<nothlit> Rprp, you could try it
<KrisWood> n2diy_: Before that I had mostly used BSD, and I forget if my college used suse or slackware
<psyoptik> anyone have any experience setting up a shoutcast server that might have some idea what problem I am having?
<Rprp> nothlit: doesnt work. :p
<KrisWood> n2diy_: nah, I've been doing this stuff for 10 years, I've just forgotten most of the oldschool stuff
<nothlit> Rprp, yeah you need to use regex rather than globs
<n2diy_> KrisWood: ok, I'll retract my last remark.
<nothlit> Rprp, try "mysql[[:print:] ] *get"
<nothlit> without the quotes
<KrisWood> n2diy_: I'm just a relative noob at redhat, which I have avoided like the plague ever since FC1 :D
<KrisWood> Wow, nothlit you're on a roll there
* KrisWood hates regex
<n2diy_> KrisWood: I "broke out! with Mandrake 7.0, and then migrated to FC1, and now Dapper. I have now found my linux home with Ubuntu.
<Rprp> k, thnx
<KrisWood> anyway my bed is getting lonely. I'll catch ya all later, maybe there'll be a DNS person around tomorrow :)
<Rprp> oke
<Rprp> nothlit: works, thnx
<n2diy_> KrisWood: I "broke out"
<nothlit> KrisWood, thats because the #ubuntu-* channels are quiet
<KrisWood> n2diy_: I came to ubuntu (hoary) from FC1 and haven't looked back once :)
<KrisWood> would you believe it's near impossible to get the kernel headers in FC? *shudders*
<KrisWood> at least it was before yum, dunno about now
<KrisWood> anyway, SLEEP! hehe
<KrisWood> good night all!
<n2diy_> KrisWood: gn
<Alpha232> anyone having issues with an apt-get upgrade causing apache to segfault?
<Setomidor> I need some help configuring my default routes: I have a LAN connected to eth0, and detects an encrypted wireless network on ath0. But even tho I have tried using "ifconfig ath0 down" browsers and similar still tries to use the ath0 connection instead of the wired one
<nicholaspaul> Anyone experienced installing Ubuntu on Flash memory, like CF or SD memory?
<n2diy_> Setomidor: I don't know, but I wonder if there is a way to set eth0 as the default route?
<Setomidor> I've tried reading the route man page, without result sadly
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. are there any performance problem with Azureus 2.5.0.0 under  Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy) with Java 1.4.2? Torrents are way slow and dies all the time and have to be restarted, or even client restarted.
<pa0lo> hi all, can you suggest me a good graphical ftp server?
<Cryoniq> NAT is Okay btw. Settings are tuned for 100 mbps full duplex. Client tuned after 3 dual ghz, about 2 gig ram and fairly fast and large disk access
<Cryoniq> There are really nothing that should stop this java bittorrent client from speeding like a knight in shining armour. Oh and torrents are of such nature that there are a lot of cream to be delivered from the tracker and its other clients out there. Well enough to cover 100 mbps many times over.
<nicholaspaul> I was just wondering, if I were to install on Flash memory, can i just copy the system to the internal hard drive and boot of it?
<kling0n> Setomidor: you should use something like 'route delete -net default; route add -net default (ex: 192.168.1.0) gw 192.168.1.1'
<Cryoniq> Oh.. then of course there is the java that could present a certain performance loss.... I guess... but hope not..
<kling0n> Setomidor: assuming, of course that you are on a 192.168.1. subnet :)
<Setomidor> kling0n: Hang on
<kling0n> Setomidor: also, I would not reccommend you doing this on the machine that you are currently connected to this channel with
<n2diy_> nicholaspaul: nope, the hard drive won't know where the boot loader is.
<nicholaspaul> n2diy_: can i ammend something so it does know?
<nicholaspaul> or is that too much like work?
<Cryoniq> hmm.. hold any possible solution suggestions.. i'll be right back.. deliviering my 2 year old son to his kindergarden :)
<n2diy_> ! grub | nicholaspaul
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nicholaspaul> n2diy_: thanks :)
<n2diy_>  nicholaspaul, nada
<nicholaspaul> n2diy_: so is flash memory a reliable place to put a system?
<n2diy_>  nicholaspaul, if your bios supports booting from it.
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: you should not put a file system that will have a lot of write operations on flash memory, since flash has a ,limited number og writes per sector... you *could* put stuff like your boot partition on there, though
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: keeping n2diy_'s comment in memory :)
<Setomidor> kling0n: I've added it as default, but still have another two entries in the route list above that. The problematic one is probably "Dest: 10.0.1.0 Gateway: * Genmask: 255.255.255.0 Flags:U". however, route -del "10.0.1.0" doesn't work
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: oh i see. I'm looking for solutions for installing on a system that has no CDROM, USB or F/W
<nicholaspaul> but it does have PCMCIA
<n2diy_> kling0n: every thing has a read write limit. :)
<kling0n> Setomidor: try /query klingon and let me see a dump of 'netstat -arn'
<Setomidor> sure, thanks
<kling0n> n2diy_: :)
<kling0n> n2diy_: ... but the write limitation on flash is notably lower that HD
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: what if I were to put the HD in another machine, install and then switch?
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: that could work... Or do  a net install
<n2diy_> kling0n: I don't know, haven't checked it out, but, we have to live with the fact that everything breaks, sooner or later.
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: over ethernet?
<NeWorld> HI
<mwe> nicholaspaul: if it supports booting from the ethernet
<pa0lo> hi all, can you suggest me a good graphical ftp server?
<NeWorld> could someone tell me howto regsietr my nick name
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: do you have another linux machine on the local net?
<mwe> nicholaspaul: I did that on an IBM X40 with no CD/DVD drive
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: yea i do.
<kling0n> NeWorld: '/msg nickserv help'
<nicholaspaul> mwe: oh ok. praps is should try:)
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<OkinawaInstructo> i just tried to install an e-GeForce 7300GS video card but GUI will not work, anyone have any ideas on how to get this to work?
<mwe> nicholaspaul: but does your bios have an option to boot over ethernet?
<kane77> I got quite a bit of backup DVD's, however some of them wont get mounted in ubuntu... why could that be??
<nicholaspaul> mwe: not sure, its an old world mac.
<kling0n> new,nicholaspaul: indeed an important point... most modern BIOS implementations do, however
<mwe> nicholaspaul: it has to support it or I don't think you can
<GR33N3OX> is it possible to make ur monitor a touchscreen with ubuntu
<NeWorld> ?
<nicholaspaul> mwe: ok, i'll do some more research into that. Thanks!
<kling0n> GR33N3OX: If your monitor is a touch screen, there should be a X module for it :)
<IntuitiveNipple> GR33N3OX: It works on my tablet PC, so yes, it is
<GR33N3OX> no , i mean transform ur normal monitor to a touchscreen by using nothing but ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: i'm not familiar with old world mac bios, or the equivelant, i'll look into it . An interesting option tho. Can it work over wifi too, or is that too unstable?
<IntuitiveNipple> do you have a touchscreen device?
<kane77> *update: they can be mounted manually, but why don't they mount automaticaly??
<GR33N3OX> no
<kling0n> Setomidor: that ought to be 'route del -net 10.0.1.0
<IntuitiveNipple> GR33N3OX: then no - how can you have a touchscreen if you've got no "touch" !?
<kling0n> Setomidor: 'route -del' is invalid syntax :)
<GR33N3OX> thats shit then
<GR33N3OX> i thoguth ubuntu was good
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | GR33N3OX
<ubotu> GR33N3OX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kling0n> GR33N3OX: in order to get touch screen functionality, you'll need a piece of hardware that can handle it
<mwe> GR33N3OX: don't be lame
<Setomidor> right, I tried the correct one tho :)
<kling0n> Setomidor: :)
<Lapsus> Hello! Could anyone tell me if there's a way to access the filesystem of the computer from the livecd so I can fix a botched xorg.conf?
<GR33N3OX> thats gay
<kling0n> Setomidor: did it work like you wanted, then?
<lupine_85>  /ignore is not, however
<mwe> GR33N3OX: maybe you expect ubuntu to transform you crap CPU into a core 2 duo as well?
<tonyyarusso> GR33N3OX: Second warning.
<kling0n> someone kick GR33N3OX?
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: i 2nd that
<crazy_bus> I was trying to install abiword but I think the terminal quit when the process had only just started. Now I can't install it and it says; E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* IntuitiveNipple does /ignore GR33N3OX!*@* and sighs happily... peace returneth
<Lapsus> :<
<kling0n> IntuitiveNipple: lol
<nicholaspaul> kling0n: did i ask about switching hard drives? I cant remember, anyway, what if I put the HD in another machine to install Ubuntu on it?
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: that should work too
<Lapsus> Anybody? I don't want to have to reinstall for what is probably a 5-second fix.
<kling0n> nicholaspaul: you might run into some issues regarding graphics drivers though.. for example if the target machine uses an nvidia graphics card... in that case you will probably need to install the drivers from the command prompt
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: Yes, sure you can
<FluxD> are there any mirrors for security,ubuntu.com am archive.ubuntu.com?
<Lapsus> Okay, Could you tell me how?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Lapsus
<ubotu> Lapsus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GR33N3OX> can ubuntu make ur internet connection faster?
<crazy_bus> Anyone know how to fix this error, it seems to think it has downloaded the packages but I don't think it has.  Is there anyway to force it to download them again?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: if the liveCD hasn't already auto-mounted your hard disk, do it manually
<mwe> !ops, GR33N3OX is being annoying
<nicholaspaul> oh i see. well, i have a few options anyhoo. Thanks!
<mwe> !ops
<tonyyarusso> Lapsus: While it's not exactly it, it's a similar process to mount it.
<numist> ...
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<numist> mwe: I charge you with abuse of !ops
<numist> :(
<cafuego_> GR33N3OX: No, installing Ubuntu will not magically upgrade your hardware.
<mwe> numist: i didn't mean to
<mwe> numist: I ment to add a comment to them
<IntuitiveNipple> lol oh is it playtime?
<Lapsus> Every time I try to open access the harddrive it says that it's failed to mount because it's not removable, and can't run pmount.
<numist> well it doing that leaves messages for a lot of people, including me
<numist> so it's really not to be abused too much
<FluxD> are there any mirrors for security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com?
<mwe> numist: I wanted to say that GR33N3OX is being really annoying
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: what device does the hard disk show as? /dev/hda ?
<numist> then ignore him?
<mwe> numist: swearing and all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-241-230-4.static.tpgi.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kling0n> ubotu: !mirror > FluxD
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: It shows as 45.6 GB volume.
<kling0n> Madpilot: thanks :)
<FluxD> kling0n my univ hosts one but I donot know how to download from them instead of the ubuntu ones?
<mwe> Madpilot: thanks
<kling0n> FluxD: take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<FluxD> kling0n: I did
<FluxD> kling0n i edited it with my univ ones but it said no updates
<FluxD> but ubuntu one haad like 85
<rob> huh?
<Lapsus> Basically The cd can't really see my harddrives except for the sizes of the partitions.
<kling0n> FluxD: you'll need to run sudo apt-get update first :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: you need to create a mount-point, and then mount it. So, you'd do something like: mkdir /mnt/temp; mount /dev/hda /mnt/temp
<Setomidor> kling0n: Dumped some information to the query window
<kling0n> Setomidor: hmm strange.. I dont see it
<FluxD> kling0n can u take a look at my sources.list then tell me what I am supposed to do where?
<kling0n> FluxD: sure :)
<FluxD> thanks
<Setomidor> kling0n: can you see it now?
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: but can I just mount the one drive and then have it figure out the partition, or do I have to find out what partition it is manually? All I know is that it's somewhere on sdc/
<kling0n> Setomidor: .... no
<Setomidor> I'll create a pastebin
<kling0n> goodf
<kling0n> Setomidor: good.. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: okay, try doing fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: That will tell you what partitions you're dealing with
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: It just says "Cannot open /dev/sdc"
<IntuitiveNipple> you said it's called dev/sdc so I used that in the command.
<Setomidor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3311/
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: I've tried it for hda/b/c and sda/b/c, it either says nothing or "Cannot open /dev/whatever"
<IntuitiveNipple> lapsus: check what the OS see's right now by doing: ls /dev/hd*; ls /dev/sd*
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: that will tell you what /dev/ see's
<kling0n> Setomidor: that route table looks fine... everything not directed towards the 10.0.1 subnet should be going through the 192. route
<NeWorld> could someone help me with registeration of my nickname?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: If that doesn't help, check what Linux found in hardware when it started by doing "dmesg | more"
<FluxD> NeWorld /ns register passhere
<Zamber> NeWorld it's easy
<kling0n> FluxD: you don't seem to have put the uni mirror in there?
<Zamber> ./msg nickserv help
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: okay well at least it sees the drives
<FluxD> I dont know how to put it last time I changed it didnt do anything
<FluxD> ^^kling0n
<NeWorld> hows?
<kling0n> btw anyone know why Xchat etc. opens link in the mozilla browser even though I have set firefox as the http and https handler in gnome-config?
<RememberPOL> What's the default XDMCP/RDP client binary location in Ubuntu?
<Setomidor> kling0n: Could there be some problem with the default DNS server?
<RememberPOL> tsclient?
<Setomidor> I seem to be able to ping IPs, if I resolve the dns manually here first
<kling0n> Setomidor: I think I will need a more presice description of the problem... applications wont' use the default route? what bare the symptoms?
<Keneo> kling0n, same here with the mozilla browser
<IntuitiveNipple> kling0n: You have to set the command in Xchat itself
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: Okay, It can't open any partition of any drive :/
<kling0n> Setomidor: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<NeWorld> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> kling0n: Settings > Advanced > URL Handlers...
<kling0n> IntuitiveNipple: thanks'
<IntuitiveNipple> kling0n: you're welcome - that got be bugged a few weeks ago :)
<Keneo> IntuitiveNipple, where do you change it then?
<Keneo> is it the '!opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'' comand?
<FluxD> kling0n: can you look and tell me whee to put it?
<IntuitiveNipple> I have the handler: "Open in Firefox" !firefox '%s'
<ajax4> !restricted
<Setomidor> kling0n: Ah, It was the DNS... Follow up question, 1) Why did It only autodetect the wireless one? :)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lapsus> Aw to heck with it. I'll just go back to windows until I can get my hands on a copy of eft :/
<Keneo> thx IntuitiveNipple
<NeWorld> !msg the bot>Neworld
<kling0n> Setomidor: probably ran dhcp on the ethernet conection first, then the config got overwritten by the wireless dhcp
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: why can't you just boot that hard disk install into Recovery mode and edit the xorg.conf from the shell?
<Keneo> now I have the: open link in browser and open link in firefox option
<Keneo> but it works anyway
<kling0n> Setomidor: try changing the interface order in /etc/network/interfaces
<IntuitiveNipple> Keneo: You can remove one you don't want
<Setomidor> I'll do that
<frogzoo> Lapsus: what's eft?
<kling0n> FluxD: Im looking :)
<Setomidor> kling0n: Thanks a lot for all the help
<Setomidor> Really appreciate it
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: I tried that, but I'm too much of a newb to know how to edit things from console :/
<FluxD> kling0n : thanks and sorry for bothering :)
<Lapsus> frogzoo: Ubuntu 6.10
<frogzoo> Lapsus: the torrent is fastest, btw
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: log into the shell, do "sudo su" to get root access, then do "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to edit the file
<aalhamad> do i have to recompile my kernel to set my firewalls?
<IntuitiveNipple> aalhamad: no
<BelialMkII> Whats the link to the site that generates the list of repositories you want to use again, cant find it on google
<frogzoo> aalhamad: you do not
<aalhamad> thanks
<kling0n> FluxD: do this: "sed 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ftp.utexas.edu/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<frogzoo> !easysource | BelialMkII
<ubotu> BelialMkII: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BelialMkII> thanks frogzoo
<kling0n> FluxD: if the output is correct, do this:
<Lapsus> frogzoo: I have isos for cd and dvd of i86 x64 and ppc, but my burner is dead.
<frogzoo> Lapsus: :(
<FluxD> kling0n: where should I put that? in terminal?
<grigric> hi every body
<Lapsus> IntuitiveNipple: Okay, and how do I save with nano?
<kling0n> FluxD: "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.orig; sudo sed 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ftp.utexas.edu/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kling0n> FluxD: yes
<aalhamad> if my network cards are confiureed do i have to reconfigure them to set the firewall?
<gbv22> guys, please help me out, im trying to install nvidia drivers on my ubuntu machine
<OrT> Lapsus ctrl+x and yes? something like that
<Lapsus> I'm in the same boat as gbv22 ^^;
<kling0n> Setomidor: you're welcome :)
<aalhamad> <gbv22> use install adn remove application
<aalhamad> and search for nividia
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: You do Ctrl-X, then it asks you if you want to save, you press "Y", then its sorted
<gbv22> lapsus what have u tried?
<FluxD> kling0n what about security.ubuntu.com
<gbv22> aalhamad i tried, it says some of it is installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: The menu along the bottom of the nano windows tells you the commands
<incorrect> what is the default root password?
<Lapsus> gbv22: I tried following the manual, and asking for help, and rereading the manual as suggested previously.
<choongii> what do I need to install to get my rhythmbox to play mp3 files?
<gbv22> aalhamad, but i am unable to up the resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> incorrect: It's null - there isn't one
<FluxD> incorrect dont think there is one use sudo then ur pass
<gbv22> lapsus hmm..it says tht my drivers are installed ( i dont know how) but i am unable to up my resolution
<incorrect> IntuitiveNipple, thought as much
<Lapsus> Okay thanks guys, I'll be back if it works, or back later if it doesn't
<kling0n> FluxD: change it to same root path
<incorrect> IntuitiveNipple, just wanted to double check
<kling0n> FluxD: i.e. ftp.utexas etc
<Lapsus> gbv22: i'm trying to enable hardware acceleration
<FluxD> kling0n same as archive.ubuntu.com?
<kling0n> FluxD: yes.. but make sure to test it :)
<kling0n> incorrect: you can set the root pass with
<FluxD> kling0n ok I will backup my sources.list and try it
<kling0n> incorrect: 'sudo passwd'
<incorrect> kling0n, its fine i don't want to set a root password
<kling0n> incorrect: I think the default is a random string
<incorrect> i assume its --disabled-password not just blank
<kling0n> incorrect: if not, you could make sure it is :)
<Sunjo> Hello everyone
<incorrect> i am happy with my security model, just checking on the defaults for root,
<incorrect> i am getting users and groups from an ADC, ssh only allows certain groups in,  sudo only allows admin groups to sudo
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: if you start from the hard disk and X won't start, and gives you that text-based screen, you can switch to a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, then logging in. From there, you do "sudo su" to get root privileges, then you can do "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" to stop X, and then at any time do "/etc/init.d/gm start" to try starting X again, after you've maybe edited xorg.conf
<kling0n> incorrect: more info here:
<kling0n> ubotu: !root > incorrect
<daftman> can anyone help me, my ubuntu crash randomly and I don't know how to isolate the problem
<incorrect> thanks kling0n
<kling0n> daftman: does the machine reboot? or does the gui simply restart?
<IntuitiveNipple> Lapsus: also, you can switch to the X screen from the text console by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F7 and back to the text console by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<daftman> kling0n: no it just frozen, i cant even get a tty1
<Sunjo> Could someone help me install the latest Nvidia Drivers with 8800 Series Support - i go to install it via the terminal at the login screen and it says it can't find the necessary libc headers
<daftman> and alt+sysrec  doesn't work
<daftman> kling0n: when it happesn I check the message log and it says "gconf exiting"
<noobie0057> Hi, I created a Linux commercial, if you'd like to see it. It's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QmUW42ziGg
<Sunjo> Could someone help me install the latest Nvidia Drivers with 8800 Series Support - i go to install it via the terminal at the login screen and it says it can't find the necessary libc headers
<AzMoo> Is there a way to get the current time during a server installation?
<FluxD> kling0n that seems to have changed nothing at all
<kling0n> FluxD: 'sudo apt-get update' :)
<FluxD> kling0n I mean in the sources.list file
<kling0n> FluxD: ahh you need to so 'sed -i "" 's/etc etc"'
<kling0n> FluxD:
<kling0n> FluxD: ... once you'be backed up the original :)
<aalhamad> <gbv22> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29
<apallo> i am trying to configure my wireless card with absolutely no luck...i am following the guides on help.ubuntu.com, but nothing's working...
<kling0n> FluxD: sorry.. I forgot to add it
<qetesh> wireless is gone after update to edgy---can anyone help?
<mariel> hi
<FluxD> kling0n I will try that thanx np
<qetesh> system->administration->networking now shows 2 wired ethernet instead of 1 wireless 1 wired
<kling0n> qetesh: comment out the interface in /etc/network/interfaces and install network-manager-gnome
<mariel> how does one unpack a .tar file?
<mariel> not tar.gz, but .tar
<AzMoo> tar xvf file.tar
<mariel> thanks
<kane77> I got quite a bit of backup DVD's, however some of them wont get mounted in ubuntu... why could that be?? they can be mounted manually, but why don't they mount automaticaly??
<mariel> :)
<aalhamad> <gbv22> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<kling0n> mariel, AzMoo: no need for the 'v' parameter
<qetesh> kling0n thanks but nothing's commented in that file
<AzMoo> kling0n, nope, no need, but verbose is usually better for newbs.
<qetesh> and I already installed network-manager-gnome
<kling0n> qetesh: I know... you will need to *add* the # sign
<Sunjo> can someone help me get my nvidia drivers working - it says it needs the libc header files but they're all up to date
<apallo> i am getting weird output from my iwconfig as well...
<kling0n> qetesh: then the network manager will pick up the interface
<apallo> it's showing 2 active wireless adapters, when i only have one
<kling0n> qetesh: you might need to do an 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart'
<qetesh> kling0n which ones should I comment out?
<apallo> and only one of them (wifi0) is broadcasting
<Tomcat_> !nvidia | sunjo
<ubotu> sunjo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kling0n> qetesh: just the wireless one.. thats what I do at least :)
<qetesh> which one is wireless changes with almost every boot, sometimes it's eth0 sometimes eth1
<apallo> but it doesnt show up in /etc/network/interfaces
<aalhamad> does firestart  do all the work to enable firwalls???
<aalhamad> and how to check if i have secured fire wall..
<kling0n> Sunjo: do you have the libc6-dev files installed?
<BelialMkII> Is there a web based place i can search for packages, similar to gentoo-portage.org
<aalhamad> how to chech from the command line that i have firewalls
<kling0n> qetesh: I'm not sure about that one
<qetesh> kling0n how do start network-manager-gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> BelialMkII: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<qetesh> it didn't start automatically with 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<BelialMkII> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<TechWar> Hey just installed ubuntu, whats the best way to run something like openbox instead of gnome? its a tad bloated for my likings hehe
<kling0n> qetesh: start by installing it: 'sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome'
<qetesh> kling0n it's already installed
<kling0n> TechWar: 'sudo apt-get install openbox' then set it as default session in the gdm screen
<kling0n> qetesh: 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart'
<qetesh> kling0n I did that and the network monitor applet started but no network manager or are they one and the same?
<kling0n> qetesh: they look the same, at elast
<kling0n> least
<TechWar> kling0n: doesn't find that package?
<qetesh> in "network settings" under "system->administration" it's still showing 2 wired devices eth0 and wlan0 no wireless
<qetesh> no option to activate or deactivate
<kling0n> qetesh: It might make sense for you to try and rename the wireless interface: http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<kling0n> qetesh: wlan0 ought to be the wireless card
<kling0n> qetesh: if that is what it is named as, ignore the comment about renaming :)
<qetesh> yes kling0n it ought to be but it's not
<qetesh> it says wired connection
<qetesh> under dapper it said eth1 was a wireless device
<qetesh> and there were activate and deactivate buttons that are not present in edgy
<kling0n> ubotu: !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<FluxD> kling0n thanks I think its working
<kling0n> TechWar: ^^
<qetesh> basically I upgraded and my wireless card is gone
<kling0n> qetesh: try commenting out all interface lines in /etc/interfaces
<kling0n> qetesh: also, check dmesg  ad if config to make sure the card is loaded correctly
<kling0n> qetesh: are you using a linux native driver? or ndiswrapper?
<kling0n> FluxD: you're welcome :)
<psh> wireless still painfull in linux :/
<FluxD> kling0n: if I manually edit the sources.list file and do find and replace us.archive.com/archive.ubuntu.com/and security.ubuntu.com is it the same?
<qetesh> sorry kling0n I don't kinow about dmesg or ndiswrapper, wireless has always worked "out of the box" with every distro that's been on this machine
<kling0n> FluxD: it should be... it looks like your university is mirroring all the repositories
<kling0n> FluxD: check to make sure that restricted and multiverse repos are available though
<FluxD> kling0n how do i check?
<FluxD> oh wait
<kling0n> qetesh: can you pastebin output from 'dmesg, ifconfig and iwconfig' please?
<kling0n> hehe I need to get back to work soon... :)
<Mrfo> anybody know how to get true transparency with gnome terminal?
<spastii> hi ubuntu people
<ny83> hi spastii
<spastii> how to install beryl form source
<spastii> ?
<qetesh> kling0n dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3312/
<spastii> not from apt-get
<qetesh> kling0n ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3313/
<t0ny-p40> How do I do an install with lvm with the ubuntu installer?
<qetesh> and iwconfig gives "no wireless extensions" for every interface
<psh> qetesh, how many interf. do you have?
<kling0n> qetesh: sounds like the driver hasn't been loaded properly then...
<qetesh> says 5 interfaces
<Mrfo> anybody know how to get true transparency with gnome terminal?
<kling0n> qetesh: have you installed the restricted kernel modules?
<qetesh> kling0n I haven't installed nothin, just freshly installed dapper & upgraded using update-manager -c -d
<qetesh> wifi worked fine in dapper
<diminthedam> hello, what ubuntu is best suited for an old dell laptop (inspiron 3500) ?
<qetesh> disappeared after edgy upgrade
<va> hi to all
<qetesh> should I just try again with a fresh install of Feisty?
<aalhamad_> how do i know that firewalls are enabled form a command line
<va> can anybody tell me how is resize partitioning at the time of installation is working?
<thegve> aalhamad_: iptables-save
<thegve> If it spits out a lot
<thegve> You probably have "some sort of" filtering
<qetesh> kling0n wireless was disabled and a wired connection enabled under System->Networking when I upgraded to edgy might that be a factor?
<aalhamad_> thanks
<aalhamad_> are root
<aalhamad_> as root
<psh> aalhamad_, what firewall?
<ardchoille42> What's the name of that personal wiki-like note taking app?
<ardchoille42> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<terapicodave> mediawiki?
<kling0n> qetesh: sorry... not sure I ahve any more ideas... I have to get back to work
<aalhamad_> my firewall
<psh> aalhamad_, whats the name of it?
<ardchoille42> terapicodave, No, this is a small app that doesn't require a server
<aalhamad_> im using firestarter..
<graniti>  hi. how can I set a process to be automatically respawned when/if it dies?
<psh> aalhamad_, and you want to know if its running, enabled...?
<Mrfo> anybody know how to get true transparency with gnome terminal?
<aalhamad_> psh im using firestarter..
<frogzoo> Mrfo: eterm, or, beryl
<Mrfo> i have beryl
<aalhamad_> yes from my a comand line..
<psh> aalhamad_, well what is it you have problems with regarding firestarter?
<Mrfo> it only shows my background
<aalhamad_> how can i know that my firewalls are set..
<SurfnKid> hello, where is the firewall file for ubuntu
<psh> aalhamad_, there are serveral tools online that ca test your firewall
<Mrfo> frogzoo, you know how to turn it on
<frogzoo> Mrfo: not the icons - yes, I don't know why they don't show as well
<SurfnKid> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Mrfo> oh
<tracy> hi, can anyone tell me how to make the screen resolution smaller? just installed ubuntu an hour or two ago, and itd be much easier to work with of the screen werent so big.
<bimberi> !fixres | tracy
<ubotu> tracy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aalhamad_> i just want to recheck in a comand line to see if i have fiewars..
<aalhamad_> on my labtop
<aalhamad_> psh give me one..
<tracy> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> tracy: yw :)
<Aaron_Mason> how can one make dapper go straight to command line rather than start X?
<Sunjo> the drivers than the repositories list for nvidia don't match my kernel version - therefore they don't work - what do i do?
<psh> aalhamad_, search for test firewall on google, you lazy
<ardchoille42> !tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 413 kB, installed size 2416 kB
<ardchoille42> That's the one
<bimberi> Aaron_Mason: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<aalhamad_> psh thanks for the comment .. and your help
<Aaron_Mason> thanks
<tracy> i have an integrated intel onboard graphics chip that needs the tool to modify the video bios to allow all the native res' .. is this a problem? things will be distorted i was told
<psh> aalhamad_, remember that testing your firewall if you are behind router is useless, you need to be connected directly to the internet
<tracy> the tutorial only says the 855resolution tool, and i have a 915
<bimberi> tracy: Ubuntu has a package called '915resolution', it might be what you're after
<bimberi> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<tracy> yeah, i searched for that in my package manaher..
<tracy> couldnt find it
<bimberi> tracy: you'll need to enable the universe repository ...
<bimberi> !universe | tracy
<ubotu> tracy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<aalhamad_> its sudo iptables -L
<fbenites> hi!
<bimberi> !hi | fbenites
<ubotu> fbenites: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fbenites> my openoffice doesnt start, it shows openoffice start logo, but the progress bar doesnt work
<aalhamad_> psh its sudo iptables -L  (sometimes people can say i dont know)
<va> hi to all
<FluxD> Hi I am having a problem having programs starting at startup. I add them in the session window but when i login again they are removed and the programs dont start
<va> i want to know about partman and ntfsresize
<aalhamad_> psh you should resive something like this # iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<Sunjo> could someone please help me install the nvidia drivers for my 8800GTS
<FluxD> !nvidia | Sunjo
<ubotu> Sunjo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sunjo> FluxD - that guide doesn't work for the drivers i require
<va> ubotu:can u tell me about resizing in ubuntu..
<kane77> va, ubotu is a bot..
<FluxD> va ubotu is a bot :)
<kane77> FluxD, :D
<FluxD> :)
<FluxD> !gparted | va
<ubotu> va: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sunjo> FluxD: it when installing the drivers it says that i require the libc header files that match the drivers
<kane77> va, you use it like that: !something
<Jimmey> How can I kill a specific program
<FluxD> Sunjo I dont have an nvidia card so I cant help you out sorry...anyone else?
<Jimmey> I'm trying to install FIFA05 in Wine and there's a window of the installation program I need to kill
<Jimmey> I have an nVidia, what's the problem?
<va> kane77: but i want to create a image having such a functionality..which will ask to user at time of installation
<va> kane77: so auto matically it will do resizing
<va> kane77: is there anyway to convert .deb package to .udeb
<FluxD> Jimmey System > Administration > System Monitor >Kill the process you want by rightclicking
<Mrfo> anybody know how to get true transparency with gnome terminal and beryl?
<FluxD> Hi I am having a problem having programs starting at startup. I add them in the session window but when i login again they are removed and the programs dont start
<Jimmey> FluxD, thanks.
<advertise> Hi everybody !
<Jimmey> Mrfo, yeah..It's easy. Have you changed the terminal's profile?
<Mrfo> yeah.  all it does it show the desktop picture
<Jimmey> Mrfo, what are you aiming for?
<Mrfo> where it shows the windows behind
<Jimmey> Doesn't Beryl do that for you?
<Mrfo> it should be, but its not
<Jimmey> Mrfo, I didn't need to change anything for beryl to do that
<FluxD> Mrfo dont *think* that is possible
<Jimmey> Mrfo, I don't know, then
<Mrfo> yes it is, FluxD
<n_d> anybody from Bulgaria ?
<Mrfo> they call it "true transparency"
<Jimmey> Sunjo, what's the problem
<FluxD> Mrfo gnome termainal doesnt seem to have that feature
<sutabi> Is there a way to change Gamma in KDE?
<Mrfo> yes it does :)
<Jimmey> FluxD, Beryl enables it
<timephoenix> hi there. after installing gcc & gcc4.0 on a near-vanilla dapper install, I went to compile a program from source. However during ./configure I received this message: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<FluxD> I think Sunjo left
<Jimmey> Mrfo, it doesn't normally, with beryl it does
<va> FluxD:is there any way to convert .deb to .udeb
<Mrfo> none the less, does anybody know why its not doing it for me with beryl?
<FluxD> !alien | va
<ubotu> va: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jimmey> Sunjo, what's the problem you're having?
<FluxD> va I think that program allows u too but not sure
<FluxD> I think Sunjo left
<Sunjo> i can't install the nvidia drivers that work with my 8800GTS
<FluxD> oops sorry :)
<Jimmey> Which drivers did you try to install?
<Sunjo> it says the libc header files are missing or don't match or something
<Jimmey> Right
<Sunjo> the latest ones i'd guess
<Sunjo> are there any solutions?
<n_d> may I ask some question ?
<Jimmey> Did you try "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<Jimmey> Sunjo
<FluxD> n-d go ahead :)
<FluxD> n_d go ahead :)
<n_d> thanks
<n_d> I'm a beginner in the Ubuntu
<Sunjo> i'll try it now
<n_d> yesterday
<FluxD> n_d just state the question and someone will help you :)
<n_d> ok
<va> FluxD:can u tell me how ubuntu is doing resizing at the time of installation
<n_d> i'm with the ubuntu server 6.10
<n_d> need help
<FluxD> va using freespace on your harddrive
<n_d> yo install some GUI
<n_d> there
<FluxD> n_d where?
<n_d> it's difficult to me
<n_d> at the ubuntu server
<FluxD> n_d server doesnt have GUI
<n_d> is it possible ?
<n_d> a iknow
<va> FluxD:for that purpose i think it is using some partman..ntfsresize like..?
<FluxD> va correct
<sutabi> Anyone know is there is an app to change GAMMA brightness?
<Jimmey> n_d, make sure the repositories are enabed. Then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Jimmey> sutabi, what kind of graphics card do you have
<Mrfo> does true transparency only work in gnome 2.16 with beryl? or will 2.14 work also
<genii> n_d alternately at command line:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<n_d> second will try
<genii> or xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<sutabi> Jimmy ATI
<va> FluxD:just i downloaded ntfsresize but it is n .tar.gz how to convert this in .udeb
<sutabi> JImmy: ATI Rad 9600 256 MB
<FluxD> va why dont you just try gparted (partition manager with GUI)
<va> is it in form of .udeb package?
<FluxD> va: .deb
<fbenites> soffice.bin: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7119/
<Jimmey> Is there a way to force an unmount?
<fbenites> soffice.bin wants glx, and it has some problems, someone does know hwy?
<sorush20> yes read the mont manual. I think there is umount force /dev/yourdevice
<FluxD> Jimmey try this sudo umount -a
<Jimmey> sutabi, You use KDE?
<sorush20> FluxD: that is gonna unmont everything even the hdd
<va> fluxD:then it will not resize partion..because only .udeb packages are comes in focus at the time of installation ..i think so..is it correct
<Sunjo> anyone else having / had problems with installing the nvidia 8800GTS Drivers
<sutabi> Jimmey: Yes
<Jimmey> sutabi, sudo apt-get install kgamma
<FluxD> sorush u sure? that is how i installed the ntfs-3g driver and it didnt unount mine
<timephoenix> is there any other gcc package i need to install to avoid the error message?
<Jimmey> Sunjo, what happened when you ran those commands I gave you?
<va> FluxD:i want to do resizing at time of installation..
<sorush20> where do I get this font from, when I run xmbmon I keep getting this message Can't find font: -adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<Sunjo> i pm'd you the details Jimmy
<FluxD> va you have to select manual edit partition table
<Jimmey> Sunjo, I didn't get the message
<Sunjo> t-get install nvidia-glx
<Sunjo> Reading package lists... Done
<Sunjo> Building dependency tree
<Sunjo> Reading state information... Done
<Sunjo> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 is already the newest version.
<Sunjo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aryan> can someone please help me set up bttv for my pixelview playtv pro card on ubuntu 6.10?
<Sunjo> Reading package lists... Done
<Sunjo> Building dependency tree
<Sunjo> Reading state information... Done
<Sunjo> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<Sunjo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FluxD> !pastebin | Sunjo
<ubotu> Sunjo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aryan> sujo dont use enter for punctuation
<aryan> can someone please help me set up bttv for my pixelview playtv pro card on ubuntu 6.10?
<akrus> hello
<akrus> how to find out UUID of volume?
<Jimmey> Sunjo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<sorush20> where are the adobe helevatic fonts/
<Sunjo> Jimmey: I used that guide earlier and it's of no use
<Sunjo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3314/
<FluxD> sorush20 if its adobe it might be copyrihgted
<Jimmey> Sunjo, what are you errors you're getting?
<AnAnt> hello I got an ipw2200 wireless interface, trying to get it connected using WPA, but it doesn't work giving me these messages:
<AnAnt> Failed to set encryption.
<AnAnt> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<AnAnt> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<AnAnt> so what's the problem ?
<AnAnt> Trying to associate with 00:11:95:f4:bb:14 (SSID='uapsd' freq=0 MHz)
<AnAnt> I am following instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<aryan> can someone please help me set up bttv for my pixelview playtv pro card on ubuntu 6.10?
<aryan> can someone please help me set up bttv for my pixelview playtv pro card on ubuntu 6.10?
<aryan> can someone please help me set up bttv for my pixelview playtv pro card on ubuntu 6.10?
<FluxD> aryan please dont spam the channel if anyone knows they will help you
<AzMoo> aryan, did you really need to ask 3 times?
<aryan> it was an accident
<Nhatz> wazzzaaaaaaaaaaaa
<n2diy_> ! repeat | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nhatz> i have a question guys...
<n2diy_> ask | Nhatz
<n2diy_> ! ask | Nhatz
<ubotu> Nhatz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<n2diy_> :)
<FluxD> sorush20 automatix2 has a font download in it maybe try that
<Nhatz> everytime i install someting... a pearl warning appears
<sutabi> Jimmey: I installed it, but its not in the KDE Menu and I tried running the command, just showed a blank window.  And I did a "find" showing it at /usr/share/apps/kgamma
<Nhatz> about checking my local setting...
<Jimmey> sutabi, run "kgamma" in a terminal
<AnAnt> ?
<n2diy_> ! Automatic | Flux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n_d> genii did ubuntu desktop 6.10 supports http, ftp, php, mysql ........ servers ?
<n2diy_> ! Automatix | Flux
<ubotu> Flux: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jimmey> n_d, yeah
<Jimmey> ! lamp | n_d
<ubotu> n_d: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nhatz> automatix
<aryan> can someone please help me set up bttv for my pixelview playtv pro card on ubuntu 6.10?
<n_d> cool
<n_d> thanks
<aryan> ok if you cant help me with that can you at least help me with getting my tv tuner to work so i can watch tv on my computer?
<genii> n_d All those things are part of the lamp install eg: Linux Apache (webserver) Mysql (database) PHP (web scripting language) install
<Jimmey> aryan, try http://help.ubuntu.org
<aryan> i have
<FluxD> n2diy_: didnt know automatix2 was "bad" sorry works for me :)
<Tomas_> hias i have come across a few HP t5000 would it  be possible to run ubunto on those? they have neither harddrive nor cdrom
<n2diy_> Flux, gl.
<Tomcat_> !worksforme | tomcat_
<ubotu> tomcat_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<n_d> genni did they do it corectly at the ubuntu desktop?
<Jimmey> Tomas_, has it got a network port? Can it boot from a network?
<Tomas_> it has USB and RJ45 10/100 network
<Nhatz> how can i change my local setting....>?
<n2diy_> Nhatz: are you running in X?
<n_d> genni I mean is lamp work correctly and security at the desktop ?
<AzMoo> Can anybody help me with setting up a BIND caching server? I'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto but it's not particularly helpful. It says it's set up by default, but it's not working. I changed the nameserver on my client to point to the server and it's telling me that www.google.com is an invalid domain.
<Nhatz> yup
<n_d> sorry for the stupid question :)
<n2diy_> Nhatz: Dapper?
<Nhatz> dapper
<AmbientMstr> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<thegve> Azmoo: try pdnsd
<FluxD> n2diy_ I am having a problem having programs starting at startup. I add them in the session window but when i login again they are removed and the programs dont start. Any suggestions?
<thegve> If you want a caching server
<dromer> how can I see, from the commandline, what X-programs (with gui) I have installed and how I can start them?
<AzMoo> thegve, I'd like to use BIND.
<thegve> It is possible using bind too.. This is my personal opinion
<n2diy_> Nhatz: Please address me, so your messages are highlighted.
<thegve> OK
<Nhatz> n2diy_: yup dapper
<n2diy_> Flux, other them start them at the CLI, no.
<FluxD> n2diy_  CLI?
<n2diy_> Nhatz: ok, I can help you with time zones, but if you need language support, I probably won't be of much help.
<bimberi> AzMoo: have you started it? 'sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 start'
<Nhatz> n2diy_: ok
<AzMoo> bimberi, sure have.
<AnAnt> hello I got an ipw2200 wireless interface, trying to get it connected using WPA, but it doesn't work giving me these messages:
<bimberi> AzMoo: kk, just checkin' ;)
<AnAnt> Failed to set encryption.
<AnAnt> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<AnAnt> Trying to associate with 00:11:95:f4:bb:14 (SSID='uapsd' freq=0 MHz)
<n2diy_> Nhatz: CLI, command line interface, the cursor in the terminal.  :)
<AnAnt> can anyone help me with that problem ?
<Nhatz> n2diy_ok... then?
<thegve> I am only really becoming an pdnsd addict. I have not used bind for caching (we also host 100 domains, we do use bind for that ofcourse), so I have no experience using that solution, but proxying dns just speeds up our MTA a lot :)
<co_cool> bnbnb
<n2diy_> Nhatz: Anyway, to adjust/set your clock right click on it, and check the adjust and pref. options.
<rredd4> AnAnt  not sure if this will help, I have a netgear router.. I had to set it up for WEP to work in dapper.  I sure there is a way to use wpa, but not sure how.
<sutabi> Jimmey: I removed and reinstalled kgamma doesn't seem to be installed, the folder its supose to be in just has pictures
<Jimmey> sutabi, one moment,
<Nhatz> n2diy_: ok..
<n2diy_> Nhatz: gl
<FluxD> n2diy_  CLI?
<n2diy> Nhatz: CLI, command line interface, the cursor in the terminal.  :)
<FluxD> oh lol
<astraanger> HEY LISTEN TO ME ALL YOU PEOPLE !!
<astraanger> I AM OTTOMAN EMPIRE
<FluxD> n2diy any other way other than session window?
<astraanger> I AM KING OF THE WORLD
<astraanger> YOUR NEW SIR
<FluxD> umm troll
<Nhatz> n2diy_: it said LC_ALL (unset) in my locale setting
<astraanger> NEW KING OK :)
<rredd4> we need a admin
<rredd4> an op
<astraanger> AFRAD ME
<rage_> astraanger: ha ha ha. funny boy.
<FluxD> is it !ops?
<tonyyarusso> FluxD: eh?
<n2diy> Nhatz: You said you where running X, can we try to do what you want there?
<FluxD> to call an op
<tonyyarusso> oh
<astraanger> YOU CAN TALK WHEN I ALLOW TO YOU OK HONEY ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.107.136.27]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> FluxD: And yes, it is ;)
<FluxD> haha ty :)
<rredd4> FluxD for astraanger
<FluxD> rredd4 huh?
<rredd4> FluxD that person is gone...
<FluxD> yup I know
<dromer> in bash, how can I see what programs are installed?
<bluefox83> whats a good website to learn about new linux applications?
<tonyyarusso> dromer: All of them?  dpkg -l, but expect a long list.
<zoli2k> I would like to setup a  usb TV card. Which software you recommend for watching TV?
<dromer> tonyyarusso: and how about all that have a gui?
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: I caught your QSO on  the marketing list. Schools are a good idea, but I think libraries are an easier in.
<FluxD> is there any other way to start a program at login other than the session window?
<tonyyarusso> dromer: no idea...
<tryll1980> zoli2k:mythtv
<zoli2k> Is there any manual how to setup TV card on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: #ubuntu-marketing?
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: yep
<dromer> zoli2k: mythtv is recommended everywhere, but tvtime seems pretty good to me (I've been trying it with my vcr .. still haven't got sound though :$ )
<FluxD> zoli2k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<NeWorld> hi
<dromer> I have blackbox on a pc, how can I see what gui-programs are in the menu from the commandline?
<zoli2k> tryll1980: I trying mythtv. The card is properly detected by mythtv, but "Channel Scanner" says:"Failed to open the card".  I added myself to the video group.
<NeWorld> if i like to know wich kernel i ve what i shoud do?
<tonyyarusso> NeWorld: uname -r tells you the one you're using.
<tryll1980> zoli2k:i haven't used it myself.....was just saying what i have heard before
<FluxD> tonyyarusso is there any other way to start a program at login other than the session window?
<zoli2k> Thx, for all. especially  for FluxD for the link.
<FluxD> zoli2k no problem
<tonyyarusso> FluxD: I'm sure you could manully edit the desktop session script - not exactly sure how.
<frogzoo> FluxD: sys -> prefs -> session   or.... ~/.gnomerc
<FluxD> frogzoo thanks
<NeWorld> tonyyarusso:thanx
<genii> preseed help needed. why do default samples for adding a user fail? Do they need to be at a specific stage or what?
<genii> right now my auto install completes but root has no password and no default user gets added. Frustrating
<distro-tester> 11:22:49 (13.26 MB/s) - "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list" salvato [139/139] 
<distro-tester> what i have to do next?
<distro-tester> im trying to install latest wine
<distro-tester> can some one help me install latest wine?
<AzMoo> distro-tester, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<WeaR> k os follen
<WeaR> xD
<WeaR> frikis locos
<Rarj> How do I save data to an NTFS partition from Ubuntu ?
<rredd4> distro-tester  also you can go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine#head-c97ec1aafb204ea048a8139dd2ee466b2cdbb731   to read about installing wine
<jimcooncat> little poll: what's the consensus on medibuntu?
<rredd4> distro-watcher that link talks about installing the latest wine
<rredd4> Rarj  i don't think that you can write to a ntfs... need fat32
<rredd4> google it
<adamonline45> is it possible to require a password after a set amount of idle time?  I'd like the screensaver to come on after 5 minutes idle, and have a password be required after 30 minutes...
<tryll1980> rredd4:you can write to it....but it will be risky
<genii> Rarj since ntfs write support depends on having to reverse engineer ntfs file system for the driver, it is discouraged. If you need to carry files between 2K/XP and linux use the ext3 filesystem driver for windoze and an ext3 hared partition
<genii> shared
<rredd4> tryll1980  not for me.. riskyness like that
<jihi> hi
<jihi> i have installed scim to write japanese in linux, and it works really fine, the only problem is, it does not work in OOo. Has anybody a idea how to solve this ?
<Shapka> hi i have a problem with ubuntu
<Shapka> i have no ubuntu
<Shapka> what can i do?
<genii> Rarj http://www.fs-driver.org/
<genii> ^ the ext2/3 windoze driver
<rredd4> Shapka  http://www.ubuntu.com  to download it to a cde
<rredd4> cd
<Shapka> i have no internet
<Shapka> i have nothing
<Shapka> whitney houston
<rredd4> Shapka  then how did u get here?
<Shapka> with mirc
<FluxD> and internet
<Shapka> internet?
<rredd4> Shapka  go to that link
<Shapka> i have now?
<Shapka> ok
<Shapka> i'll try
<rredd4> Shapka  you are in windows.. go download ubuntu
<Shapka> ok
<Shapka> thanks
<rredd4> yw
<rredd4> Shapka also you can have the cd sent to you
<genii> the shipit site back up now?
<rredd4> not sure
<FluxD> rredd4 only 6.10 LTS?
<rredd4> have not used it
<Balsamic_Chicken> Shapka that cd is free when u ask for it, and stop ping'ing me
<rredd4> FluxD  6.10 is not lts
<rredd4> 6.06 is
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's LTS
<__james> how can i insatll openglx?
<rredd4> long term support
<FluxD> rredd4 oops I meant that
<genii> lts= long term support
<FluxD> rredd4 so not latest version
<Balsamic_Chicken> 6.10 still gets 3 year?
<rredd4> yup
<genii> 6.06 = LTS   versions currently >= 6.10 = no LTS
<Rprp>   ChanServ Rprp siw Wesleysld yvqz
<rredd4> 6.06 is supported longer that 6.10
<rredd4> i still use dapper
<genii> btw anyone know the next LTS due? 7.10 or so?
<Shapka> ^betul^ asl ?
<FluxD> anyone know how to get the splash screen for grub like in suse?
<__james> anyone can help me how to install openglx?
<Cryoniq> sigh.. so it finaly came to use wine and utorrent to get it working.... sad..
<__james> is there any program that can download music like on windows limewire or imesh.. what about for linux?
<Cryoniq> gotta wonder what azureus is doing working this crappy speeds under linux.. =/
<rredd4> FluxD  sys>sessions>  then click on "show splash screen on login"
* Cryoniq got a dream to be fully free of windows.. some day..
<rredd4> FluxD  maybe that is not for grub?.. not sure
<FluxD> rredd4 nope
<johns^> Cryoniq: torrents? I alway use bittornado
<johns^> works like a charm
<jimcooncat> for w32codecs, should I use easyubuntu or seveas's repository?
<Cryoniq> mm yeah but I want RSS filtering the easy way :)
<Cryoniq> So  I get my anime delivered daily to me :P
<rredd4> jimcooncat easyubuntu is not supported by ubuntu
<Solidad> I've been tring to set up an incomming fax without any luck. Can it be done ?
<jimcooncat> rredd4, neither is seveas's repository I think
<zoli2k> jimcooncat: no, it not recommended to use easyubuntu.
<rredd4> jimcooncat you can wiki w32codecs, it tells you what to do
<jimcooncat> ok, thanks rredd4 , zoli2k
<rredd4> jimcooncat  umm, try restricedformats
<rredd4> jimcooncat  its in there
<zoli2k> jimcooncat: easyubuntu is a nice program, but it may broke your package system.
<genii> since azureus is running on a java virtual machine inside your actual machine it's speed will be limited more than other apps by your system specs
<jimcooncat> rredd4, seems they reccomend debian-multimedia.org now
<jimcooncat> good deal
<Cryoniq> yeah I suspected that as well.. but I get like 40 kbps speeds on a 3 ghz dual cpu system with 2 gig mem. When usual speed in other clients are around 6-7 mbps on this 100 mbps full duplex connection :)
<else-> good day
<rredd4> jimcooncat  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   << here
<else-> anyone having luck using luks encrypted root fs? can't get things working. passphrase is not accepted :(... edgy
<Cryoniq> Problem was also that torrents died after a while and azureues seemed to go insane. Ports and all was reporting totaly fine though.
<nalpha> hello guys
<__james> is there any program that can download music like on windows limewire or imesh.. what about for linux?
<nalpha> how to create encrypted password samba ?
<else-> __james: limewire exists as linux binary, too.
<else-> (it bases on java)
<__james> else-: ok
<else-> or you could use amule.
<else-> however there are many alternatives.
<Solidad> I've been tring to set up an incomming fax without any luck. Can it be done ?new to ubunto and linux...
<__james> what is amule?
<rredd4> hairy thing with for legs...
<else-> __james: an edonkey client
<__james> can you help me with something.. i have problem running applications on wine. it says that error on openglx
<else-> you probably don't have hardware acceleration.
<__james> i alread install my nvidia driver.
<modulus> hmm, how can i know if my wireless card is supported by default?
<else-> that doesn't obligatory mean you have hardware acceleration.
<Knight_Lord> Does anyone know any software to organize and search your PDF files?
<OrT> yes, but not opensource :] 
<OrT> :/
<Knight_Lord> OrT which one?
<OrT> fotoware, windoze
<OrT> expensive shite, but very fast
<modulus> hmm, wireless is still pain.
<Knight_Lord> OrT If it doesn't work on linux it's not very usefull. I also found a very interesting one but it's for Mac
<shifty> wireless is good
<OrT> Knight_Lord indeed
<Knight_Lord> http://mekentosj.com/papers/
<myth> question.. I'm new to linux, but i've figured out someone is running a dictionary attack via ssh on me at the moment.. I'd like to mess with him a bit before sending him on his way.. any suggestions?
<OrT> lol
<Knight_Lord> myth a dictionary attach via ssh?!?
<else-> Knight_Lord: why not?
<ican> It looks like script kiddy...
<modulus> myth: you could create a dummy user or something like that, but why bother messing with them.
<Knight_Lord> else- it will take forever
<rredd4> modulus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<myth> i think so.. I took a look at auth.log and i can see him trying a dictionary attack
<else-> Knight_Lord: like always if you use brute force attacks ;)
<d3x7r0> thank god for my random generated password xD
<genii> myth just add his ip to the hosts.deny
<Knight_Lord> else- but in this case it's thousands of times slower than a normal hash breaking
<modulus> rredd4: hmm, thanks for URL. when i run iwconfig i see no interfaces with wireless extensions. i suspect this is a bad thing.
<zoli2k> myth: on my server I receive dictionary attack daily from 5-10 different sources
<myth> genii thanks.. but is there anyway I can was his time a bit first
<Knight_Lord> myth don't
<Knight_Lord> myth if you want to bother just send the logs to his ISP
<rredd4> modulus which wireless card?
<zoli2k> there are some scripts, which are able to analyze the log files and automatically put host ip to the hosts.deny file.
<myth> zoli2k those shound like handy scripts
<genii> yes, send your logs to abuse@hisISPaddie and make sure you let them know what the timestamps correspond to in GMT
<d3x7r0> make a bankaccounts.xls that's actually a virus renamed xD JK
<myth> ok.. I'll fire off the logs and add him to hosts.deny
<humbolto> what is the best solution to get FAX support in ubuntu/edubuntu? faxing from each terminal, receiving fax in folders or via email, sending fax via email, ...?
<myth> btw.. where is hosts.deny found ?
<else-> myth: /etc
<modulus> rredd4: i know it's an intel but i can't check chipset atm. machine not here.
<genii> in the /etc dir
<d3x7r0> locate? find? xD
<humbolto> is hylafax the standard? or is this going to be replaced by asterisk sooner or later?
<myth> great.. thanks
<zoli2k> myth: see this http://freshmeat.net/projects/sshutout/   " sshutout is a daemon that periodically monitors log files, looking for multiple failed login attempts via the Secure Shell daemon"
<rredd4> modulus which model of intel card?
<d3x7r0> hum btw that reminds me: if I were to buy a laptop with integrated intel graphics which model should I look for?
<genii> myth You can remap default sshd port in /etc/services in future so it runs on a less obvious #
<d3x7r0> (to get good linux support of course)
<zoli2k> myth: or you can setup a firewall to block port for all IP-s and open only for a specific IP range. Another solution is to change your SSH port for example 9050. Generally, this stops the dictionary attacks.
<modulus> rredd4: i will try to find out, i don't have the machine very accessible, but i'll see if i can find out.
<rredd4> modulus i see... you can click on intel with that link i gave you, that might help.  you will need to know which version of the card you have tho
<genii> or wherever you call it from, some ppl use inetd and so on as well
<rredd4> ok
<modulus> what worries me a bit is that all the ones on that page say they should work automagically.
<rredd4> modulus when you know, come back here and i am sure someone can help you
<modulus> and automagically it was not.
<modulus> right.
<juritmix> i can't istall nero for linux
<juritmix> enybody here fro zagreb,cro
<juritmix> from
<d3x7r0> juritmix, use gnomebaker or k3b. they're better :P
<rredd4> modulus there are 4 intel wireless cards supported
<zoli2k> juritmix: believe me, nero is not the right solution on linux
<hamre__> hey
<hamre__> how come there's no dhcpd in ubuntu?
<genii> k3b
<juritmix> k3b is not reading my mp3_S
<hamre__> must i install it with apt-get?
<genii> hamre__ dhcp3-server
<modulus> any suggestions to find out the wireless card from windows?
<hamre__> modulus: www.aircrack-ng.org
<juritmix> NO
<juritmix> so what will i do?
<modulus> hmm, i don't want to crack wpa, just find out my chipset.
<genii> juritmix You may want to email the folks at nero about it then, as it is their product
<zoli2k> juritmix: sudo apt-get install k3b libk3b2-mp3
<d3x7r0> juritmix, open the console and type: sudo apt-get install k3b libk3b2-mp3
<d3x7r0> damn zoli2k beat me to it xD
<juritmix> tnx
<graniti> hi. how can I obtain the CPU architecture's infos?
<graniti> thnks
<d3x7r0> cat /proc/cpuinfo, does that work?
* rredd4 gotta catch some zzzz's   see ya
<modulus> it's an intel pro/wireless 3945abg.
<dromer> how can I use alt-codes? like this: http://www2.let.uu.nl/Solis/vertalen/orig/Terminologie/altcijfercodes.htm
<juritmix> IT'S WORKING IT'S WORKING THANK YOU!!!!
<mattl> i'm trying to change my window manager, but not having much luck. It doesn't even show up in the list of possible choices in gdm. Does anyone know how I can update this?
<dromer> mattl: what wm are you trying?
<Knight_Lord> mattl there's a gdm config file somewhere
<d3x7r0> mattl, window manager? as in kwin/metacity? or desktop environment as in KDE/Gnome?
<mattl> dromer: ratpoison.
<jimcooncat> if I dual boot dapper and edgy, can I use the same swap partition for both?
<else-> of course
<else-> you can use the same boot partition, too
<jimcooncat> thanks else-
* Trifase is away: doccia
<else-> yw dude
<dromer> so, is it possible to use alt-codes in linux/ubuntu?
<else-> what are alt codes?
<dromer> like this: http://www2.let.uu.nl/Solis/vertalen/orig/Terminologie/altcijfercodes.htm
<OrT> ascii-codes
<dromer> ok, sorry
<jimcooncat> dromer, I'd like to know too
<OrT> geen id, in feite :)
<Tomas_> could i get a tip on a friendly to use FTP server program for ubuntu?
<daviey> How can i change the resolution of tty1?
<OrT> Tomas_ gftp
<else-> Tomas_: vsftpd
<ardchoille42> OrT, He wants a server
<d3x7r0> daviey, you can add vga=771 to the kernel line in grub for example. (771 = 1024x768)
<jimcooncat> alt code on Win is holding down alt key and typing a four digit code to produce a character
<OrT> oh, sorry, overread
<holyduck> Tomas_, i use pureftp
<Tomas_> =)
<daviey> d3x7r0, thanks
<Tomas_> vich would be more user friendly?
<d3x7r0> I hope it works :)
<holyduck> dunno, but pureftp worked out of the box for me
<OrT> vsftpd too, it just uses your useraccounts
<holyduck> i installed a gui admin thingy though ;(
<Tomas_> is it apt get -install blabla?
<ardchoille42> sudo apt-get install blah
<Tomas_> fanks ardchoille
<holyduck> if you are gonna use pureftp dl the pureadmin plugin thingy ;P
<jimcooncat> dromer, you can copy and paste unicode characters from gucharmap
<modulus> hmm, it appears that 3945 is usable by doing apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<dromer> jimcooncat: er :/
<modulus> i'll have to give it a shot although 'twill be hard without having network access.
<mattl> dromer: fixed it. had to add a file in /usr/share/xsessions :)
<dromer> mattl: haha ok :) have fun trying ratpoison ;)
<dromer> jimcooncat: that is kind of useless
<jimcooncat> dromer, still searching for a real answer
<Jelloman> How do I uninstall ubuntu >.> Parents want it gone.
<mattl> dromer: oh, i use it all the time on my Debian box :)
<modulus> Jelloman: kill parents.
<Jelloman> modulus: Seriously, I'm getting yelled at -.-
<dromer> mattl: I have blackbox on my debian :) but a friend has similar as ratpoison (no mouse wm)
<modulus> seriously, parents like that aren't worth the bother.
<mattl> Jelloman: what are they complaining about?
<Jelloman> mattl: They just dont want it...they want me to have my own computer for that
<dromer> Jelloman: .. dualboot?
<Jelloman> mattl Butt it needs to go like now
<Jelloman> dromer: I did that
<Jelloman> dromer: but they want it gone
<d3x7r0> Jelloman, if killing parents isn't an option, and making ubuntu look like windows isn't either then pick up your XP intalation disk, pop it in, reboot and format the drive :P
<dromer> why isn't dualboot satisfactory?
<humbolto> how does that work with the channel bot again?
<Jelloman> i dont have an xp disk >>
<modulus> if you have partition magic you could extend the windows parition onto the others, if you have a copy of the boot record.
<humbolto> what is it's name?
<mattl> Jelloman: where's your original Windows CD?
<modulus> that might work too. although you have to enlarge the ntfs partition back.
<Jelloman> mattl: I dont know my fuckface parents lost it
<modulus> you can start by using the original windows CD to "repair" the master boot record.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Jelloman
<ubotu> Jelloman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jelloman> sorry
<mattl> hands up any families in here :)
<jimcooncat> dromer, looking at xmodmap but it seems quite clunky
<Jelloman> Is there a simple way to uninstall
<modulus> no
<dromer> Jelloman: so you now have a dualboot and you want to get rid of ubuntu?
<Jelloman> dromer: Yes
<Jelloman> dromer: So I dont get killed by my "wonderful" parents
<dromer> hehe
<rexbinary> dromer: they are parents, they want to see windows boot and that's it, no grub no nothing :)
<dromer> shouldn't be too hard should it?
<Jelloman> dromer: So how do I do it
<dromer> hmm, looking at gucharmap I have lots and lots of characters missing
<dromer> Jelloman: sorry, never done it :$
<Jelloman> can anyone help me uninstall uibuntu
<modulus> listen, you need to restore the mbr.
<mattl> Jelloman: try uninstalling your parents. ask them why they want you to use a proprietary operating system.
* genii thinks about floppy grub that switches to / on hd but windoze boots with the usual mbr
<dromer> alot of scripts in gucharmap have characters that look line squares with numbers/letters in them .. how is that? why aren'r they complete?
<modulus> i know it can be done, just not how. you probably can try asking on #windows how to restore the mbr.
<modulus> afterwards you just need to extend the windows partition to cover the whole disk. you can use partition magic or other software, don't know if there's other software that does this on windows.
<Jelloman> kk
<modulus> after these 2 steps ubuntu will be gone.
<humbolto> !hylafax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hylafax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<humbolto> !fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !mgetty-sendfax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mgetty-sendfax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<humbolto> how to get fax for everybody in my thinclient environment?
<humbolto> I know I need hylafax server (at least to receive faxes). do I need anz additional gnome components in order to be able to send faxes from EVERY app?
<modulus> good luck, and don't delete the ubuntu partition before retoring the mbr if you don't want to have some really nasty grub issues.
<genii> !mgetty+sendfax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mgetty+sendfax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> double bleh
<humbolto> !efax
<ubotu> efax: programs to send and receive fax messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9a-19 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 300 kB
<hamre__> genii: there is no dhcp3-server here
<slipttees|work> !nes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slipttees|work> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomasubuntu> ok im on my ubuntu box now, i did the apt-get install vsftpd and it installed 1 package, now what =)
<incorrect> what happened to linux desktops being visually more interesting than others
<dromer> incorrect: they still are?
<incorrect> dromer, nah, they are so plain,  well gnome is
* dromer on kde
* incorrect debates about going back to kde again
<dromer> but I'd like to try beryl when I go edgy
<incorrect> kde 4 looks sexy
<dromer> hm,m I'm 3.5-ish
<Jelloman> Um
<incorrect> i don't have good hardware accel so :(
<Jelloman> What kind of bootloader does ubuntu have
<else-> standard is grub
<incorrect> Jelloman, the same as all the rest
<dromer> incorrect: just got new gf-card and more ram :)
<Jelloman> where is it located
<Jelloman> but if i delete grub
<Jelloman> and then go back to windows
<incorrect> dromer, i have an x600 with 256 mb, but the ati drives doesn't scale when i dock
<Jelloman> wait
<Jelloman> if i delete grub
<Jelloman> will i go back to windows
<dromer> < Jelloman> where is it located: /boot/grub/
<Jelloman> if i restart
<hamre__> incorrect: open source people don't know design, yet they call themselves designers
<dromer> don't just go deleting stuff
<constrictor> jelloman: you will have an unbootable computer if you do that
<hamre__> the thing is, i think they invent their own personal styles and neglect the fact that successfull designs have to be measured up to fit everyone
<Jelloman> Well I need to get ubuntu out of here
<rowanjl> I think someone just deleted the RestrictedFormats page from the wiki...
<incorrect> hamre__, well that was helpful
<rowanjl> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dromer> incorrect: ok, I have a nvidia 6200, not the best, bet way better than my old gf2 :P (I'm on a budget ;) )
<Ayabara> how can I change the charset in ubuntu?
<incorrect> dromer, i just want something that works
<hamre__> linux, or open source people in general, are pretty tired of creating what's already been done anyway
<hamre__> why make another wm that's exactly like windows
<constrictor> Jelloman: if you want the windows bootloader back you will have to insert the windows cd and load up the automatic system recovery console and fixboot
<ltsp09> quit
<hamre__> right now i think the real talented people are working to give you a sort of desktop that is completely new
<constrictor> or fixmbr or something
<hamre__> not based on any old metaphor
<dromer> incorrect: nvidia seems to work better on linux than ati ;)
<hamre__> like desktops now, they're based on the paper/office metaphor
<incorrect> dromer, i would agree
<hamre__> in the real world that just doesn't cut it
<Red1> server irc.data.lt
<incorrect> but dell hardware was ati based when i got this laptop
<Jelloman> so
<Jelloman> i have to download a cd >>
<Allans> Hi, I'm woundering why my taskbar isn't showing anything?It only shows: Show Desktop, and Recycle bin..Ow, Now i deleted the pannel :S
<constrictor> Jelloman: i don't know if windows installation cds are available for download, but you will need the automatic system recovery console that comes with win 2k and winxp i think i haven't used windows in a long while
<hoehaver> ubuntu 6.10 i think....have most of the bugs been worked outta it?
<hoehaver> my buddy downloaded the knot2 version and he said everything was messing up on it
<Jelloman> well my mom lost the damn cd >>
<constrictor> basically Jelloman, when grub was written to your master boot record it remove the windows bootloader, so to get it back you will need to overwrite grub with the windows BL
<Thug-N-Me> does anyone have a nice guide to install postfixadmin ?
<Jelloman> kk
<Jelloman> how would i do that
<dromer> incorrect: aahh, luckilly I have a desktop then ;) (though I'd reaaally like a dualcore laptop next year :] )
<Jelloman> could i do that
<Jelloman> without the disc
<genii> no windoze cd = no fixmbr utility on rescue console
<breedarg> hi ppl ... i have a question ... let's say i wanna try win vista ... if i install it on a different partiton, will my grub be deleted?
<constrictor> i think you could but you will need an intimate knowledge of how your hard disks are partitioned and how to manually write to the MBR, i do not know how to do this
<breedarg> mmm...
<Thug-N-Me> anyone ?
<amorphous_> i have a box and ive used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to sort out a graphics card compatability problem & now I can see nothing at all amnd can't get a picture on the screen to reconfigure again.
<breedarg> is there any way to reinstall grub?
<pbureau> Thug-N-Me- sorry  mate didnot see your question, mind repeating it ?
<Kawaii-Panda> breedarg: if you wanna try vista, why not try it using a virtual device(vmware)?
<Jowi> !grub | breedarg
<ubotu> breedarg: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<breedarg> thx!!!!
<breedarg> thxx ubotu
<amorphous_> i have a box and ive used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to sort out a graphics card compatability problem & now I can see nothing at all amnd can't get a picture on the screen to reconfigure again.
<Jelloman> guys
<Jelloman> whatabout a quick boot disc
<Jelloman> thats purpose is to fix the mbr
<pbureau> breedarg- lol ubotu is a bot...
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau guide to install postfixadmin the one they provide http://high5.net/postfixadmin/   its wrong  the DATABASE_MYSQL.TXT  script  which will create the data base its wrong ..
<breedarg> mmm
<breedarg> joz
<breedarg> jaja
<breedarg> no one saw it ...
<pbureau> !bug | Thug-N-Me
<ubotu> Thug-N-Me: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Jelloman> Guys
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau there is no bug
<Jowi> amorphous_, boot into recovery mode and re-try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. select "vesa" for max compatability (so you can sort out your driver probs)
<Jelloman> If I put quickboot on a cd not a floppy
<Jelloman> will it still work
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau postfixadmin its not available in ubuntu via any repo
<Jelloman> ?
<genii> you may find a 2k/XP bootdisk with the fixmbr utility at www.bootdisk.com
<pbureau> Thug-N-Me- get the tarball and compile it ?
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau yeah , thats what i did ... but the install script from the tarball its wrong
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau you get me now ?
<pbureau> yup..
<amorphous_> jowi - i'm getting no visuals in recovery mode - at all. that was my first line of attack. - i think it's trying to startup X, but failing
<amorphous_> Jowi,  - different monitors all say "signal out of range"
<tomasubuntu> do i have to restart or anything after i have done a apt-get install?
<mob_> hello
<Jowi> amorphous_, in grub. press "e" to edit the boot line. press "e" again on the kernel line and add "vga=normal". press enter and press "b" to boot the modified entry.
<zoli2k> in which package can I find the hg command?
<zoli2k> !hg > zoli2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amorphous_> jowi - yr  a diamond. thank you. I'll give it a go. ;)
<Jowi> amorphous_, that will boot in text mode only :)
<pbureau> Thug-N-Me- okay I dont know alot of msql but what is wrong with the tarball, its pointing to the wrong database ?
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau wrong mysql commands
<pbureau> Thug-N-Me- have you checked : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185913
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau looking , thanks
<genii> what is this "hg" command supposed to do? Google shows no man pages for it which makes me think it is someones custom script or so
<DYnamo_> Question: I wanted to send a task from my Microsoft Outlook to an email or task management client on linux where it can accept the task and notify the sender that it accepted the task. Is there an email client out there that integrates tasks with outlook? Evolution doesnt seem to work
<guillem101> Planning to acquire a 64bit laptop with nvidia card... Which choice is better, Core2 Duo or AMDX2 ?
<Jowi> genii, you're probably correct. can't find "hg" in my system
<constrictor> heard good reviews on AMD
<Jowi> genii, "cat" the script and see what it does
<guillem101> constrictor, I'm a happy AMD64 desktop user right now :)
<constrictor> there ya go
<genii> an amd laptop with nvidia video in will be difficult to find
<tomasubuntu> im haveing some trouble installing vsftpd, ive done apt-get install and it says i have the latest version but i cant find it, any tips?
<genii> jowi I have no command "hg" which to cat
<Jowi> DYnamo_, the package "evolution-exchange" or "evolution-plugins" might need to be installed
<Aaron_Mason> hey all... if I set up a SSH tunnel using the ssh command, does that stay in place until the server is shut down, connection dies etc, or will that die eventually?
<Jowi> genii, so find it. "whereis hg"
<phish> I have a ati based laptop and atapiix doesn't work (in fact it royally f's up the system and I have to pull the battery else it'll just keep trying and failing somewhere in post).  pata_atiixp works great though and I've not had  a problem with it. however I have other driver issues which prompted me to feisty. sadly its one of the disabled pata modules
<genii> Jowi I already did an updatedb && locate hg with no result for that command. Hence I say no hg command on my system which to cat and find out the contents of
<phish> I had the idea of trying to build the module itself from the linux source w/ associated config
<phish> and only that module and just copying it into /lib/modules/module-tree
<phish> that sound like it'd work?
<phish> and what version of gcc does feisty use for kernel compiles?
<genii> afaik 3.4
<Jowi> genii, if it is not in your system, why are you asking?
<pbureau> genii-  you have all the libs afaik needs to compile ?
<loca|host> am trying to connect to my ubuntu box from putty on windows, it's saying access denied and keyboard-interactive authentification ...
<whonicca> is ssh on
<genii> Jowi zoli2k>	in which package can I find the hg command?
<Afief> How can i have my browser identify itself as IE7?
<Daverocks> Afief: which browser?
<Afief> Daverocks: Firefox 2
<Daverocks> Afief: i think there's an extension called "user agent switcher" or something
<genii> pbureau You are asking me if I have gcc 3.4 and all the libs required to compile something on my box??
<Daverocks> Afief: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/59/
<Gnuyen> how can you tell how much video ram you have allocated?
<genii> Daverocks That extension works only with Windoze forefox not linux
<Gnuyen> i used a VideoRam directive in xorg, but i'm not sure it's working
<genii> *fire*fox
<Jowi> genii, I have no idea as I said - I can't find any reference for it. if you don't know what it is, why do you need it?
<pbureau> genii- what is the error message your getting...  hg is not a command/program its something else. part of something else, if you had the error message I may be able to help but otherwize good luck buddy
<Daverocks> genii: ah, really? i never tried it in linux
<Daverocks> when i want to change user agent, i do it in konqueror (which i use anyway), which has that feature built in
<DYnamo_> Does Kontact Task features integrate with Microsoft Outlook tasks? Can they accept tasks from each other?
<genii> Jowi As I just pasted to you, another user named zoli2k was asking what package contained it.
<pbureau> DYnamo_- that would be aquestion to ask the developers on their web site
<frogzoo> Afief: you can proxy
<frogzoo> Afief: or in ff check about:config   - you might be able to tweak it
<Afief> frogzoo: I will try
<acidblood> Hi, is there a way to make the menu and task bar completely disappear? I just want the desktop.
<hid3> Hello everyone. My network interface has got 3 static IP adresses. I need one more ip address on that interface, which would be set via dhcp. Is it possible such configuration? How would the 'interfaces' file look like?
<whonicca> right click on the panels u want to make dissappear
<Jowi> acidblood, right-click on the panel and chose delete
<pbureau> acidblood- right click , properties, autohide is the best I can think of
<genii> OK for clarification. I do not have nor do I desire to have or to compile some program named "hg". Another user ealier whose name was zoli2k asked about it. Whether there was a package which contained it or so on. He queried ubotu about it. I searched for "man hg" on google and received no result leading me to think it is some custom script he was using previously that he believed was some...
<genii> ...standard system command.
<Jowi> acidblood, did you mean delete or hide? if the latter pbureau advice it the one.
<acidblood> No, I really want to delete it.
<acidblood> I'm going to set up a box to run a single application, I'll leave an icon in the desktop, and I need as much screen space as possible.
<bef> !photoshop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photoshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> genii, hehe, ok. I think your conclusion was correct :)
<bef> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pbureau> genii- its probably something like a .o .c or .h file in a package or librairy
<gnomefreak> bef: gimp for linux
<genii> gimpshop if you like photoshop type skin
<bef> gnomefreak: i am learning gimp, however for now, in the transition, i'd like to wine photoshop ;] 
<gnomefreak> bef: you can try it but i heard it doesnt run well in wine (i personally never tried it)
<amorphous_> jowi - I'm still getting no picture on my monitor - it's always autodetected before with this monitor... :/
<bef> gnomefreak: thanks anyhow
<amac777> anyone know of an ftp client that allows automatic downloading of recent files (newer than a certain date). Trying to setup incremental backups.
<genii> why not use rsync instead, much more useful
<amac777> i saw ncftp -n 3 on some websites but it doesn't seem to be supported
<amac777> genii, cause i'm backing up files that I can only access through ftp
<guillem101> genii, fujitsu-siemens does a couple of them, pretty nice ones IMHO
<guillem101> genii, I mean, nvidia+amd laptop
<amac777> i only have webaccess and ftp access
<Jowi> amorphous_, you mean even with vga=normal you do not see any messages at boot?
<amac777> as far as i understand it, rsync needs ssh access. correct me if i'm wrong
<genii> guillem101: Cool :) Since ati is now amd owned will be hard to find those kind of combos soon
<slipttees|work> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/
<slipttees|work> :P
<genii> amac777: wget may have this sort of facility
<guillem101> genii, it was already difficult to find those prior to being ati bought by amd, anyway
<sholden> Quick question: will I need the beta nvidia drivers to use beryl w/ a GeForce3?
<amac777> wget eh? hmmm... ok, I'll check it out
<genii> rsync does not need any kind off ssh access
<guillem101> genii, It is long I'm searching for such machine... but now Core2-duo are 64bit so my choices are wider
<co_alternatif> hai
<oxygen> hi
<amac777> what kind of access does rsync need? (which port does it use?)
<amorphous_> jowi - yes. I get the prompt when I enter the diagnostic mode, but as soon as x strts up i'm out-of-range. dpkg-reconfigure seems ok...
<guillem101> amac777, you may tunel rsync through ssh easily!
<amorphous_> Oh! hang on - - just manually set refresh rates and I'm in!!!
<genii> rsync uses 873 as default port but you can make it whatever you like
<amac777> guillem, problem is the server is only running ftp and http....
<guillem101> sholden, sure
<guillem101> amac777, :(
<pbureau> amac777- have you looked at http://www.xellsoft.com/SynchronEX.html
<co_alternatif> ok ok ok
<Afief> What do i need to set my userstring to in order to pretend to be using IE7?
<genii> if you have no control over the server then something like extended wget switches may be what you need
<guillem101> amac777, I incorporated the talk too late :-P.
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<amac777> pbureau, thanks. that looks like it would handle what i want to do... but not free. :(
<Daverocks> Afief: on XP SP2, it sends "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1)"
<rysiek|pl> did anyone manage to get tv-out working with open-source ati/radeon drivers?
<pbureau> amac777- sometimes there is a price :)
<zoli2k> genii: I would like to install the v4l-dvd-dev package. On different forums I found a "HOw to install on ubuntu" and there is the "hg" command. Of course, nobody explains what the heelll is hg.
<genii> amac777: The -N timestamp switch of wget
<amac777> pbureau, yup. it's true.... i'm tempted to write some kind of a script myself... I can get a directly listing through ftp which includes the dates. Just need to then parse that to figure out which files to download
<genii> "man wget" is extremely informative
<rysiek|pl> did anyone manage to get tv-out working with open-source ati/radeon drivers? google didn't help much, neither did the ubuntu wiki
<pbureau> amac777- check this page.... you  may find what your looking for
<pbureau> amac777-  http://dmoz.org/Computers/Software/Backup/
<amac777> genii, thanks I'll check that out too. but I'm wondering if wget will be able to download php files. probably it will get the output not the actual php source
<_FeelFree_> hello
<pbureau> amac777- this would be better to look at : ) sorry had wrong link -> http://search.dmoz.org/cgi-bin/search?search=incremental+ftp&all=yes&cs=UTF-8&cat=Computers%2FSoftware%2FBackup
<genii> amac777: as for the source vs the link they generate I haven't an idea.
<pbureau> amac777- make a cron to tarball the php files prior to wget transfer ?
<_FeelFree_> im newbie  ,so i ve just installed ubuntu 6.10 last release but the problem i dont know how to access to the root account?
<Jowi> zoli2k, got a link to that page?
<pbureau> _FeelFree_- open terminal  type su
<amac777> pbureau, thanks. lots of info. i'm sure there's gotta be an ftp client that will download files according to dates!
<zoli2k> http://www.quantik.de/index.php/2007/01/17/msi-vox-usb-20-unter-ubuntu/
<Jowi> _FeelFree_, sudo -i
<zoli2k> Jowi: http://www.quantik.de/index.php/2007/01/17/msi-vox-usb-20-unter-ubuntu/
<_FeelFree_> sudo -i or su?
<diskus> sudo -i
<diskus> and password is same as you used in normal login
<_FeelFree_> how to know the passwd?
* genii sips a coffee and considers the diabolical sudo su
<pbureau> _FeelFree_- you type it in when you installed the cd
<amac777> pbureau, cron job would be ok... except i'm not the admin on the server. It's a web hosting company and they only give me ftp and http access.
<_FeelFree_> same?
<diskus> _FeelFree_: in ubuntu root is disabled, but to use sudo you use your own password
<amac777> anyway, i'm gonna go through the links you gave me and see what i can find
<amac777> thanks for the help all
<pbureau> amac777- so your updating their website then?
<_FeelFree_> i type it for my accountso thats the same for the root ?
<amac777> pbureau, not exactly. I run my own dynamic website there
<diskus> _FeelFree_: password the same, you can't login with root as far as I know
<amac777> it's generating content and also users are uploading pictures etc
* genii sips a coffee and considers the diabolical sudo passwd  command
<genii> ROFL
<amac777> so I like to make my own backup incase the hosting company screws up
<_FeelFree_> theresnt an account for root?
<rysiek|pl> genii: well, actually...
<pbureau> amac777- okay so your trying to update the files from your pc to the web server ... I know what you mean I use GFTP on windows and it does (update modified)  you want the reverse right ?
<_FeelFree_> because i dont know how to use shell command!
<diskus> _FeelFree_: there is, but login is disabled, just try sudo -i in console and type in your password
<rysiek|pl> genii: i did sudo passwd to set-up a root password on one of my boxen
<diskus> _FeelFree_: why do you need root account then?
<rysiek|pl> genii: I just felt better to have a root pswd there
<Jowi> zoli2k, hg seems to be in the mercurial package
<amac777> pbureau, I'm trying to download only the newer files (that I haven't already download) or files that have been changed. download them from the website host to my personal computer for backup
<genii> rysiek|pl: Yeah it's nasty but I have a console that I login as root for sometimes. I run everything else as default user however
<Jowi> zoli2k, from it's man page "hg - Mercurial source code management system"
<pbureau> Jowi- I must say.. your dedication is stronger than mine  on that 'hg' topic.... you earned a gold star :)
<rysiek|pl> genii: yeah, me too. I came to ubuntu from Debian, I just prefer to have a "standard" root account with a pswd
<_FeelFree_> i need it to pase a file to lib/firmware and i trid with my account but a message told me 'you dont have the permission to write to this folder'
<genii> Jowi nice work there
<Jowi> pbureau, i was curious :)
<_FeelFree_> to past*
<zoli2k> Jowi: thx
<Jowi> np zoli2k
<rysiek|pl> so... once again: did anyone manage to get tv-out working with open-source ati/radeon drivers? google didn't help much, neither did the ubuntu wiki
<geniusvicks> how do I install java runtime in my PC?
<_FeelFree_> as i download a modume for my dsl modem wich is coudnt be reconginzed by linux so i used xp to download it and i accessed to linux n trying to copy it to firmware
<SoulChild> HEY, why does my Avahi Daemon fail when i shutdown, and what is avahi daemon for ???
<_FeelFree_> hope you ve understood me?
<SoulChild> !Avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !java | geniusvicks
<ubotu> geniusvicks: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SoulChild> !avahi-daemon
<ubotu> avahi-daemon: Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.4 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 324 kB
<_FeelFree_> ?
<pbureau> rysiek|pl-  I found on a 'ubuntu ati/radeon tv-out' google that "TV out is not supported by the oss driver, For that you have to use the fglrx driver from ati.
<geniusvicks> Jowi, How do i make it work in firefox?
<pbureau> geniusvicks- in firefox, click on tools - addons, select java...loads after install automatically
<phos-phoros> Do I need to install libdvdnav4 or libdvdplay0 for DVD menu support in totem?
<_FeelFree_> Diskus
<geniusvicks> Jowi, I cant see java in the addons
<phos-phoros> Or, should i just take the ogle route?
<Jowi> geniusvicks, you need the plugin. it is explained in that java page that ubotu gave you.
<arn_> hi guys, i tried to use www.ubuntu.com to download ubuntu. but the site is not working. is there any other way to download ubuntu i386 for personal PC?
<genii> arn_ There are quite a few mirrors which have the iso file. What country are you in?
<Jowi> arn_, this one seem to work http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/pub/os/linux/ubuntu-iso/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Sanctusorium> You could also use bittorrent
<arn_> Sweden, but i need english version
<Jowi> arn_, use the link i gave. simply select swedish during install.
<genii> There is only 1 iso. You choose the language upon the install
<pbureau> arn_- http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<arn_> Jowi, how to check the checksum. I downloaded a copy previously, but it didn't work
<geniusvicks> Jowi, I've aldready installed the java 5 plugin but no use
<genii> arn_ Which operating system are you using to download it?
<arn_> Windows XP
<Jowi> arn_, the checksums are here (scroll down) http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/pub/os/linux/ubuntu-iso/edgy/
<pbureau> geniusvicks- okay.. click on your toolbar (screen not in firefox) System - Administration - Synaptic , do a search for JAVA you will find it there
<holyduck> geniusvicks, if you need to install java/flash just use easyubuntu (that is if your using x86)
<paolo_> hi... I'm still searching (after have tried many ones) for a FTP server which does work on kubuntu.... any Idea? thnks....
<p4olo> ...
<geniusvicks> pbureau, the box infront of sun-java5-bin is green (its installed) but if I type java -showversion in terminal it shows version 2
<holyduck> p4olo pureftp with pureadmin, ought to work for any vm
<holyduck> 'wm
<genii> arn_ http://www.p6c.com/FREEBIES/MD5WIN.html
<geniusvicks> pbureau, sun-java5-jre is also installed
<rysiek|pl> pbureau: well, yeah, I have seen it too, but there's the GATOS project, which drivers - AFAIK - have been merged with the OSS ati drv in xorg 7.21
<pbureau> geniusvicks- dunno, I just installed it, and it work
<rysiek|pl> *71
<p4olo> holyduck: let's try
<geniusvicks> pbureau, should I install sun-java6 ?
<holyduck> p4olo, i did it pretty easyly,
<deg0nz_> hi @ll
<imc_> hi - my gnome menu bar (Applications, PLaces, Systems, etc) is now hopelessly anchored to the left side of the screen and I cannot figure out how to move it back to the top - can anyone help?
<holyduck> imc_, i think that you can right click on it and select move
<pbureau> imc_- right click on it and draf it back to the botto
<imc_> thanks, trying
<pbureau> imc_- sorry left mouse click and drag it to the edge of the scren you want it to be attached to
<imc_> ahh
<pbureau> >- not enough coffee this morning
<p4olo> holyduck: it gets stucked when trying to connect. pheraps this is caused by my proxy server
<rysiek|pl> gtg, cu all
<imc_> M neither. Now i have to restart gnome
<holyduck> maybe, iv just used my ftp for lan
<holyduck> i dont have any experience at all with proxys ;(
<imc_> Thank worked pbureau thanks
* genii offers pbureau a nice strong cup of coffee
<amorphous_> anyone know why the panels keep dissapearing in X?  (Xubuntu) it's only once in a while - but it's really annoying - sometimes the machine starts up with no panels?!!? Also --- how do I get them back?
<pbureau> amorphous_- unknown check the xserver log files for error messages
<Menisk> I have a 64bit AMD turion and I would like to use ubuntu 6.10 AMD64. AM I going to run into trouble becasue if I'm using the AMD64 version I can't run 32bit apps right.
<amorphous_> pbureau, is that called xserver.log, perchance (i'm not at the machine at the moment - will be there later)
<distro-tester> hello do u know where to get tlc do install amsn?
<distro-tester> tcl*
<d3x7r0> sudo apt-get install amsn? xD
<holyduck> Menisk, you can install i386 apps on 64bit
<holyduck> with the emulation libs
<amac777> pbureau, genii: if you're still here, just wanted to let you know the solution I found. it's called ftpcopy  It does recursive ftp downloads and can limit the downloads to files being X days old.  Found it by searching through synaptic for "ftp" and just reading the descriptions. i did that before but I guess I went too quickly. thanks again for your help
<holyduck> and --force-architecture
<Menisk> Will the run slower as a result of emulation?
<holyduck> dunno, but wine runs nicely
<Menisk> Hmm.
<holyduck> it seems to work pretty goood
<holyduck> its kind of a hack, but it works
<genii> amac777: Glad you found something suitable :)
<distro-tester> im installing last amsn version from site everything went fine just i diden't finish couse it said i nead tcl where i find it?
<tonyyarusso> Menisk: You can do some chroot funny business, which is tricky, but likely not significantly slower.  (I think)
<Menisk> Well my processor supports both x86 and x64 as most 64 bitters do so shouldn't it be able to run them natively?
<holyduck> well if you install a 64bit kernel
<Menisk> Okay,
<Menisk> .*
<pbureau> amac777- your welcome cheers
<arn_> genii, how can i burn an iso into a CD ROM as a bootable for Ubuntu?
<Menisk> Will try x64 and see how I go.
<hhak> hellos to you all
<holyduck> chroot, or --forche-architecture
<holyduck> both works
<d3x7r0> If I'm not mistaken there was a script to do what you want (compile amsn) on the forums, maybe you could try that?
<nothlit> !isp | arn_
<ucordes> arn_: ubuntu doesn't boot shit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !iso | arn_
<ubotu> arn_: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<ucordes> :x sorry
<hhak> i have just received a brand new Logitech QuickCam Chat -- do you suppose i could get it working on Ubuntu?
<hhak> using EasyCam did not help
<hhak> camorama claims not to identify it
<hhak> can anyone advice?
<genii> arn_ Just do something like 'burn cdrom from image' in your software.
<arn_> nothlit, "ISO", the extension
<pbureau> distro-tester- I just completed compiling amsn suggestion, startup synaptic and use search your looking for alot of -dev libs
<nothlit> !burn | arn_
<ubotu> arn_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nothlit> arn_, i'm aware
<frogzoo> arn_: you need to select something like 'burn disk image'  - as opposed to burning the file
<pbureau> hhak- type ' lsusb ' in a terminal window does it reconize it ?
<genii> arn_ Nothing weird like making some boot image on the cd and so on. Just burn the cd using the iso you downloaded as the cdrom image file
<hhak> pbureau: thanks for your support, hold on...
<arn_> genii, ok
<hhak> pbureau: well it identifies three things with "Logitech, Inc." in it
<hhak> i will use pastebin, hold on please
<pbureau> hhak- what app your trying to run to use the cam (I use amsn and it works fine)
<Thug-N-Me> Postfix Configuration General type of configuration?   what should i select ?
<hhak> pbureau: i read from the ubuntu com docs that there is this camorama
<cwill1> I've got a machine (4 almost identical actually) that keeps hanging on me.  I managed to log into it before it hung completely via ssh, but most commands i run take a really really long time to run;  even logging in took a good ten minutes, but top shows nothing using the cpu
<hhak> pbureau: i have not tested amsn yet
<ghb> What's that program called that allows you to costumize the touchpad behaviour?
<pbureau> hhak- if you get amsn get the last version and compile it yourself, the distro version is older and doesnt work well with cams
<hhak> ok
<hhak> pbureau: http://pastebin.com/870172
<holyduck> im an oon
<holyduck> hm
<holyduck> damn classmates
<hhak> pbureau: do you have the same webcam?
<pbureau> nah its a logitech but only uses 1 usb connection ;)
<hhak> i dunno why it says 3 logitechs, because i only have 2
<hhak> but
<pbureau> hhak- mouse ? mp3 ? depends what ya got connected... :)
<ghb> Anyone? I can't find the program to fix the mouse behaviour of the touch pad.
<hhak> pbureau: when i switch the camera off the Bus 2 Dev 006 disappears
<pbureau> hhak- I use a labtec cam, but its made by logitech thus reconized as such
<hhak> pbureau: so i guess it is that
<holyduck> ghb, whats the problem, i use a touchpad without a problem
<hhak> pbureau: so i guess the lsusb command recognizes it
<pbureau> hhak- linux looks more at chipset than brand names :)
<hhak> yes
<ghb> holyduck: Well, it's not a problem, really. But I can't, for instance, scroll by placing the finger on the side of the pad.
<hhak> pbureau: so what do you suggests me to do?
<hhak> pbureau: i would like to take snapshots with this thing
<ghb> holyduck: I know there is a program for doing that, but I can't remember what it was called.
<pbureau> hhak- I dunno snapshots you say... what was that program you mentioned earlier, have you tried it ?
<hhak> pbureau: it was camorama, it does not recognize it it says
<KenSentMe> ghb: Gsynaptics?
<hhak> pbureau: the error message says thus:
<ghb> KenSentMe: That might be it. I'll try that. Thanks. =)
<hhak> "Could not connect to video device /dev/video0 please check connection"
<holyduck> ghb, i got those functions
<pbureau> hhak- is there any "special" settings ?
<holyduck> ;O
<holyduck> on my hp
<hhak> pbureau: what do you mean?
<pbureau> hhak- options to configure the cam on the program ?
<hhak> pbureau: there is a command line switch to specify video device to use
<hhak> with this camorama
<pbureau> hhak- the program is looking for a video cam showing in /dev/video0 your video cams probably shows in /dev/usb0
<hhak> the default is /dev/video0
<hhak> aha
<hhak> i will test it
<pbureau> :_ the usb0 not being probably the right place /;)
<hhak> no no it does not work either
<hhak> i have tried with /dev/usb0 and usb1 and usb2
<hhak> the same error it gives
<hhak> pbureau: do you suppose i should "mount" this devil into some of the /dev/usbX file?
<pbureau> hhak- sorry mate I dont know... I would look at aMSN it works nicely (and does its own scan of ports for the video cam (nicely too))
<pbureau> hhak- NOOO
<hhak> ok
<hhak> uhuh
<pbureau> never mount anything to /dev/ directory
<hhak> ok
<hhak> sorry :)
<bauer77> anyone know how to resolve the RDP issues where it just says cant connect???
<hhak> pbureu: i will check this aMSN out
<hhak> pbureau: can you provide me with a precompiled binary package of it?
<hhak> pbureua: the latest version you spoke of
<pbureau> hhak- synaptic - amsn
<KenSentMe> ghb: does it work?
<genjix> hi, I'm trying to fix the config scripts on crystal space to be compatible with dash
<hhak> pbureau: did you not say that it was old one and probably unworking?
<genjix> ${!somevar}
<genjix> how can I do indirection?
<pbureau> hhak-  :) you asked for pre-compiled. the only other choice is compile it yourself (not hard - just need to keep synaptic on hand as it uses alot of dev's file)
<genii> genjix: Just use bash instead to run it
<biotrox> how to pair bluetooth with my HP?
<genjix> not possible
<genjix> it breaks windows/mingw
<hhak> pbureau: uhuh, i have never done anything like that
<abuyazan> hi all how are you
<hhak> i will try it out perhaps
<mby> I changed my VideoRam to 131072 kB , how can I check if such amount is now used ?
<genii> genjix: Get the precompiled version then
<pbureau> hhak- read the INSTALL , and remember you need to be in super user to get it done right :)
<hhak> yea
<genjix> genii: what?
<genii> me
<hhak> pbureau: thanks for your help mate, i think i will be allrite for now on
<distro-tester> Tk GUI Toolkit i nead this now to install amsn where i find it?
<hhak> :)
<pbureau> hhak- anytime buddy
<genjix> what do you mean 'get the precompiled version'?
<genii> genjix: There is a precompiled system of binaries for win32 of crystalspace 3d
<pbureau> distro-tester-  look in synaptic for gtk+2
<genjix> yes, well im crystal space developer trying to make cs compatible with new ubuntu
<distro-tester> i got kubuntu
<hhak> laters
<mby> I changed my VideoRam to 131072 kB , how can I check if such amount is now used ? I have i915 videocard
<pbureau> distro-tester- then use your package manager and fine it
<pbureau> s/fine/find
<zyth> mby, shared?
<mby> yes
<genjix> why ubuntu has to be difficult...
<zyth> mby, run top and see how much memory it claims you have
<zyth> and subtract ;)
<lo900>  /umode -w
<genii> I have c3d compiled fine on my 6.10 box. I just changed all the shell instances to bash from sh (which is really dash on this distro)
<tlanfer> The normal installer does not understand lvm, the alternate uses only lilo. Is there a trick to get Grub AND lvm?
<cafuego_> tlanfer: The alternate only uses LILO of you insist on uisng XMS for /boot
<cafuego_> XFS even
<tlanfer> thats strange, because i did not chose xfs. Fot /boot i uses ext3
<biotrox> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<genii> genjix: Or are trying something like cross-compiling it in windoze for linux?
<distro-tester> wich i must take in adept to install amsn i nead this Tk GUI Toolkit but there are many of them wich one is the one i nead?
<cafuego_> tlanfer: Then it ought to be absolutely fine. Oddity.
<cafuego_> tlanfer: Well, you can always go LILO and switch to GRUB later.
<distro-tester> cafuego u know?
<mby> zyth: it says that 1.5% of memory, I have 1gB of RAM , strange
<tlanfer> cafuego_: i tried doing so, but unfortunately i messed it all up
<cafuego_> I know I avoid amsn.
<cafuego_> tlanfer: Hrm.
<genjix> genii: no, I'm fixing crystal space so that when cs-config is now run on ubuntu it won't error.
<cafuego_> tlanfer: is /boot separate or ON the lvm?
<tlanfer> cafuego_ no, its seperate
<cafuego_> tlanfer: That is just supremely weird. I *know* I''ve installed systems like that just fine.
<cafuego_> tlanfer: Ah, maybe it's the UUID root option that's messing up.
<BrendanM> Does anyone know what libraries I need to install in order for Xarchiver to deal with .rar, .zip and .7z files?
<sohmc2015> what command can I use to see all my hard drive devices?
<genii> genjix: Getting it to use regular make instead of Jam would be a start
<Soe4Life> hello.
<genjix> jam is better than make
<cafuego_> tlanfer: I' dprobably go LILO, then install GRUB into the *partition* boot sector, and add a GRUB entry to lilo.conf (chainloader). That way you have a working LILO and you cna experiment with GRUB until it works.
<genjix> updating make on a large project is hell
<sohmc2015> I'm trying to mount a hard drive but don't know it's device name.  is there a command I can use to see where it is?  (e.g. /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2)
<perplexity> cat /proc/partitions ?
<Soe4Life> does anyone know what device the parallel port would be routed to? :x
<genii> usually lp0 lp1 and so on depending on the hardware address
<Soe4Life> thats what i would expect, but on ubuntu i havent seen them :/
<sohmc2015> perplexity, it's only showing me /dev/sda
<sohmc2015> I tried to mount /dev/sda1, but it says it can't mount it
<ghb> How do I configure Synaptic Touchpad?
<perplexity> try fdisk -l /dev/sda and see what partitions are defined
<BrendanM> ghb, synaptic touchpads can be awful
<BrendanM> but you might try qsynaptics
<sohmc2015> perplexity, it doesn't return anything...
<ghb> BrendanM: That's why I'm asking for help. =)
<sohmc2015> could it be that the partition isn't there?
<genii> sohmc2015: You can't do something like: mount /dev/device     you have to splice it somewhere. Like:   mount /dev/sda1 /the/directory/it/should/be/readable/under
<ghb> BrendanM: Isn't there a GUI for it?
<BrendanM> Yes, it's called qsynaptics
<sohmc2015> genii, no I can't...I have to specify which partition
<BrendanM> if you google for it, you'll find info on it
<perplexity> yes sohmc2015 it could well be.. if fdisk -l returns nothing. Are you root? does your user have read access to /dev/sda ?
<sohmc2015> like /dev/sda1
<BrendanM> lemme try to find a link
<sohmc2015> perplexity, yes I am
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I am root
<perplexity> oh dear.. sounds like no partition table..
<ghb> BrendanM: Hmm... I've downloaded it, but I don't know how to install it.
<frogzoo> ghb: man synaptics
<sohmc2015> perplexity, okay...I'm going to try something different...
<BrendanM> there should be a package for it
<perplexity> sohmc2015 what does file -s /dev/sda say ?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, sorry, give me a sec here
<BrendanM> ghb, I was able to install it as a package in synaptic package manger (different synaptic)
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I'm seeing if the drive is damaged...trying to mount another sata drive
<perplexity> righto..
<LycanNYC-work> !topaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghb> BrendanM: Found a thread on a forum that might help explain how to do it.
<perplexity> ghb if you want to play with it a bit, synclient works quite well also.. it's cmdline tho
<BrendanM> well, to get qsynaptics installed, all you need to do is go "apt-get install qsynaptics"
<BrendanM> you might need to make sure you have the universe/multiverse repositories enabled
<ghb> perplexity: That's why out of my league. =)
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I just installed a working SATA drive, and I'm still not getting any readout from either fdisk or file
<perplexity> oh well, qsynaptics is the go then..
<ghb> Oooh found it!
<perplexity> sohmc2015 is your sata controller properly installed ?
<perplexity> are you trying to hotplug?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I'm running Damn Small Linux live cd
<ghb> BrendanM: Just did that.
<perplexity> does the bootup dmesg show the drive being detected properly and the partition table being read ?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, let me check...
<BlueEagle> perplexity: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> perplexity: that will list  the drives and partitions
<tlanfer> cafuego_: arghshs, i just found out, why it all messed up
<BrendanM> ghb, in order to give qsynaptics access to modify the touchpad settings, you'll have to open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor and then make sure that you have:   Option "ShmConfig" "true"    in the section for the synaptic touchpad
<incorrect> how can i get samba to cache groups it gets from active dir?
<BrendanM> after that, just type "qsynaptics" from a terminal and the GUI for qsynaptics should pop up
<lightseed> is the 64bit on par these days?
<holyduck> on par with what?
<tlanfer> cafuego_: I started the installer again an now i see that by default it sets the partition i created for /boot as /media/hda1
<cafuego_> tlanfer: aaah
<perplexity> BlueEagle: thanks..
<BlueEagle> perplexity: np
<BrendanM> any luck ghb?
<lightseed> does the 64bit ubuntu have flash and do the nvidia drivers do tv out?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, dmesg reports that it was unable to read the partition table
<holyduck> well theyr pretty easy to install lightseed
<BlueEagle> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<holyduck> but you need to install 32 bit ff, for flash (i think)
<frogzoo> lightseed: afaik, flash is 32bit only
<holyduck> there is a script for doing it
<lightseed> only 32 bit?
<perplexity> sohmc2015 so you have a deeper issue then.. is your sata controller properly supported in the kernel you are trying to use it with ?
<holyduck> well there is a script to install ff, with flash on 64bit
<BlueEagle> lightseed: Feel free to email macromedia and as for the 64 bit version.
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I can't get the ubuntu live cd to work correctly
<lightseed> ok thanks
<rulus> hi, I have a question: how can I get rid of the ftp-folders on my desktop (gnome) without unmounting them?
<perplexity> what is the sata controller then ? the ubuntu live disk uses a 2.6.17 kernel from memory, which is pretty old as far as sata support goes.
<ghb> BrendanM: Working on it. Rebooting the laptop at the moment.
<BlueEagle> ask*
<holyduck> perplexity, i used the live disk on my sata drive
<lightseed> is edgy the latest 6.06.1?
<Edmo> EDMO
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I think it's...crap, I can't remember it
<BlueEagle> lightseed: edgy (6.10.1) is the latest.
<bauer77> 6.10 I think
<visik7> lightseed: no edgy is 6.10
<visik7> there isn't any 6.10.1
<lightseed> ok thanks
<perplexity> holyduck, umm.. ok then.. that has no bearing on what particular sata controller sohmc2015 has in the machine and whether is is properly supported under that kernel
<holyduck> true ;p
<perplexity> sohmc2015 lspci should tell you what the controller is, or read the dmesg
<genii> !nscd | incorrect
<ubotu> nscd: GNU C Library: Name Service Cache Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 142 kB, installed size 308 kB
<sohmc2015> perplexity, let me check...
<ghb> BrendanM: It's not working. Still complains that SHMConfig isn't enabled. =(
<ghb> BrendanM: And that the synaptic driver isn't installed.
<sohmc2015> perplexity, it's not listed in lspci
<sohmc2015> but there is an entry in dmesg
<perplexity> interesting.. it's not on the pci bus?
<sohmc2015> it failed on /sbin/modprobe scsi_hostadapter
<perplexity> ok.. what mainboard is this, and is the controller on-board ??
<sohmc2015> lsmod shows sbp2 loaded correctly
<perplexity> sbp2 is for firewire
<sohmc2015> perplexity, it's an HP and the controller is on board
<BrendanM> ghb, did you go into your xorg.conf file?
<sohmc2015> ide-scsi is also active
<perplexity> which means you must have an ata controller loaded..
<perplexity> so the SATA connector is on-board ?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, dmsg also says that detection failed (no card)
<perplexity> can you pastebin your lspci ?
<sohmc2015> yeah
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about pseudo-scsi transport layers over usb and ide
<sohmc2015> give me a sec
<perplexity> well, usb is really scsi over usb anyway.. but the scsi-ata converter at the other end is a peculiarity
<genii> yes
<BrendanM> ghb, here are some useful links: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168581
<BrendanM> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<genii> Usually for recognising ide burners as scsi
<perplexity> yeah, well atapi is a different beast again..
<ghb> BrendanM: Ah, it's not suppose to be "true", but "on".
<ghb> BrendanM: Rebooting. =)
<BrendanM> ghb, you can just press ctl+alt+bkspace to restart the X server without rebooting the whole machine
<Gin> hi
<Gin> how do you do a server install?
<sunshine> Hi got a short question, how do I compile my C++ programms I wrote in Ubuntu?
<Gin> I don't see any server install in the installation menu
<IdleOne> Gin: download the alternate cd
<ghb> BrendanM: Thanks, that's good to know. But it seems that the driver isn't installed. =(
<Gin> IdleOne, the what?
<Gin> where can I find that?
<lightseed> sunshine: gcc?
<Data_> gin, you can install you cd and run apt-get or synaptic to install servers you need
<sohmc2015> perplexity, pastebin is being a pain...give me one more minute
<incorrect> thanks nscd make a big difference
<IdleOne> Gin: on www.ubuntu.com look for the Alternate CD install ( server install )
<lightseed> sunshine: g++?
<Gin> is there any option to tell the installer NOT install the GUI?
<genii> Nowadays I don't bother much with the regular iso install. I do the server cd install to cli then do apt-get install ?ubuntu-desktop for whichever wm makes sense
<IdleOne> Gin: no there isnt . they made seperate cd's for it
<lightseed> Gin: when the cd boots dont you hit like f1 or something?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, http://pastebin.com/870225
<Gin> lemme see
<lightseed> Gin: then you can select a server install maybe?
<Gin> gonna try it now
<IdleOne> sunshine: you probably need " build-essential " and also see !compile
<genii> incorrect Glad it helped :)
<perplexity> sohmc2015, it's being a pain here too ;)
<incorrect>  getent passwd | wc -l gives 6664
<sohmc2015> perplexity, you can try http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/103188
<incorrect> genii, i had been easting my time with winbind cache time settings
<sohmc2015> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<perplexity> #
<perplexity> 0000:00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4376
<sohmc2015> perplexity, so it's being mounted as a ide device?
<perplexity> thats it sohmc2015.. that controller is supported (for certain definitions of supported) but only in very recent kernels
<perplexity> so the chances of it working in any current liveCD are almost nil..
<genii> incorrect Before nscd I homebrewed a solution using a transparent squid proxy. Messy but worked
<perplexity> you may have to even use an -mm kernel to get somewhat reliable
<incorrect> genii, sounds it
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I'm able to mount sata drives with the ubuntu live cd, no problem.  but the problem is I can't get the ubuntu live CD to boot.  It won't even run the CD check
<sohmc2015> perplexity, which is why I'm running DSL
<sohmc2015> (damn small linux)
<perplexity> hang on.. how do you get the livecd to mount sata drives if it won't boot ??
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I'm running the DSL live cd right now
<perplexity> you said.. --I'm able to mount sata drives with the ubuntu live cd, no problem.  but the problem is I can't get the ubuntu live CD to boot.-- how do you get the ubuntu livecd to mount sata drives if it won't boot ?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I'm confused...I'm not sure if I understand your question.
<perplexity> You told me you can't get the ubuntu livecd to boot.. correct ?
<genii> I imagine when it DID boot it worked
<sohmc2015> perplexity, yes
<zoli2k>  I need to check the LAN connection of my server with an internal machine. I have no physical access. The LAN is down. There are two possibilities: LAN is disconnected, or the second internal machine is down. How can I check this? (the distance between the servers is 30km, so it is important question)
<perplexity> but then you said you can mount sata drives using the ubuntu livecd..
<sohmc2015> perplexity, yes, I've done it before
<perplexity> ok, but not on this machine ?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, no
<genii> zoli2k use something like traceroute
<sohmc2015> sorry for confusing you
<perplexity> right..
<sohmc2015> perplexity, I'm trying to restore some files on a friends machine
<IdleOne> zoli2k: if LAN is disconnected or if the machine is down  turned off ) then you need o take a drive
<zoli2k> genii:  they are connected directly by optical cable, so no traceroute will help.
<genii> I think traceroute is differently named on buntu dists
<BrendanM> try tracepath
<perplexity> the controller on this mainboard is one for which support is somewhat recent and experimental, which means the likelihood of it working on any current livecd is minimal..
<BrendanM> you can also just install traceroute
<zoli2k> IdleOne: Yes I must take a ride, but the question is to which server house :)
<perplexity> you may be SOL at the moment sohmc2015
<IdleOne> zoli2k: ah ok :)
<sohmc2015> perplexity, hmmm....
<genii> zoli2k Well, to see if any response whatsoever from it on any port use some prober utility like nmap
<sohmc2015> perplexity, alright...I'm going try some other things here...thanks for your help
<perplexity> welcome.. best of luck.. experimental sata can be challenging :)
<digitalshadow> any isdn gurus around?
<sohmc2015> perplexity, btw, how do you know that the controller is recent?
<zoli2k> genii: you give me a good idea ;)
<sohmc2015> I've installed ubuntu on a sata drive at home
<genii> digitalshadow Something pri card related?
<jpolanco> hi
<jpolanco> how can i suspend from a terminal?
<digitalshadow> not really card related, but some strange connection problem
<jpolanco> how can i suspend from a terminal?
<ghb> BrendanM: Nope. I still can't get it to work.
<genii> digitalshadow: Ah OK.. if it was something like getting zaptel drivers working perhaps I could be of some assistance.
<jpolanco> how can i suspend from a terminal?
<sohmc2015> jpolanco, suspend what?
<jpolanco> my laptop
<zoli2k> genii:  I checked, and probably the storm broked something, I hope that the server house is not burned down :)
<sohmc2015> jpolanco, you mean like in windows?
<holyduck> i think shutdown has a switch for it
<jpolanco> yeh
<holyduck> man shutdown
<jpolanco> but from a terminal
<holyduck> see what you find
<jpolanco> ok
<jpolanco> thanks
<genii> yes, shutdown command has a switch for hibernate or so in it
<digitalshadow> no i can't get dial-up to work
<digitalshadow> i can't see any packages
<ott0> my laptop's screen is an irregular 1280 x 768. can I set it gnome to be this resolution? right now the sides of the screen are not used.
<BrendanM> ghb, what does "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" show for you?
<perplexity> sohmc2015 ubuntu works perfectly well with sata for a certain number of controllers.. it's not sata that is the issue so much as newer hardware with little or no documentation..
<genii> zoli2k Well I hope you are fortunate in resolving the problem
<sorush20> hi.. where is the onscreen keyboard
<ghb> BrendanM: Hmmm... According to it, I should have SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad installed.
<IdleOne> sorush20: click application>add/remove
<BrendanM> does it show a driver?
<ghb> BrendanM: But qsynaptics says I don't.
<IdleOne> sorush20: you will find it in there then can add to the apps menu
<BrendanM> what's the exact error you're getting from qsynaptics?
<BrendanM> also, do you have libsynaptics installed?
<ghb> BrendanM: I don't know. It says a bus, name, phys, sysfs, handlers, and some other stuff.
<fuziwuzi> i have a doumb n00b Q, is there an esitmated release date for ubuntu 6.11 (or the next version)
<genii> fuziwuzi: 7.04 feisty fawn
<BrendanM> April
<IdleOne> fuziwuzi: no there isnt but 7.04 should be out in april
<DarthLappy> fuziwuzi: You can figure it out from the numbering scheme :)
<fuziwuzi> cheers brendanm
<calamari> ott0: try this page... it probably isn't your exact situation, but perhaps it will get you started toward a solution: http://cornell.wordpress.com/2006/03/16/widescreen-with-ubuntu-2/
<genii> ubuntu numbering sche is year.month eg: 7.04 = april 2007
<DarthLappy> genii: Pah, just give it away :(
<fuziwuzi> oh i am trying to figure out which distro to use
<genii> ^fuziwuzi
<ghb> BrendanM: Nope. That one wasn't installed. Doing that right now.
<genii> DarthLappy: :)
<IdleOne> fuziwuzi: use Ubuntu
<fuziwuzi> figureing that out was above me head :blushes:
<holyduck> fuziwuzi, ubuntu is good for beginers
<BrendanM> you shouldn't have to reboot for that
<IdleOne> fuziwuzi: Ubuntu is just " GOOD "
<ghb> BrendanM: Rebooting, just in case.
<BrendanM> ghb, if you want, I can show you my xorg.conf file
<holyduck> Personaly i prefer gentoo, but ubuntu just "works"
<BrendanM> Does somebody have a link for pastebin?
<IdleOne> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zyth> pastebin.com ?
<ghb> BrendanM: Would be nice if you could.
<zyth> oh hehe
<fuziwuzi> sweet thanks for the advice
<BrendanM> ...Unless you've got a weird wireless card or a synaptics touchpad, that is
<calamari> I wonder if, since Warty, I've progressed from beginner to intermediate yet.. hmm probably not :)
<pbureau> BrendanM- define weird wireless (grin)
<ott0> thanks calamari
* genii sips a coffee and contemplates flooding the channel with an xorg.conf paste
<zyth> pbureau, Broadcom :)
<calamari> ott0: sure.. I think there is a tool to figure out the modeline you'd need to use, but I do not know offhand
<pbureau> zyth-  then again any other linux'es manage to run broadcom ?? huh??
<IdleOne> genii: probably not the best idea you had today :)
<zyth> pbureau, ndiswrapper
<fuziwuzi> um, another thing, i havea  ATI X1800ST, and i know ati is less well supported than nvidia, has that changed or is there still support/drivers concerns
<Luc1> Hi. How to install Ubuntu when my CD-ROM cannot boot from CD? I tryed sbootmgr, but in the menu isn't CDROM to select.
<genii> IdleOne Only contemplating... ROFL
<fuziwuzi> ST = XT
<AzMoo> What does the LiveCD use the hard-drive for/
<BrendanM> ghb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3336/
<Luc1> Is any boot disket?
<zyth> fuziwuzi, the ATI drivers work (I am using them w/ my ATI card) but they have... quirks...
<fuziwuzi> lol @ quirks
<fuziwuzi> ok
<IdleOne> Luc1: reboot and go into BIOS and set boot opitons to CDROM first then HD
<genii> AzMoo It uses a ramdisk or virtual HD that is in ram for /
<fuziwuzi> cheers
<pbureau> zyth- ndiswrapper is really a workaround to be honest, but yeah I use it for my wifi Ill admit to it.
<BrendanM> ghb, mine is sort of weird because I have a dell with both a touchpad and a pointstick, and I also use a USB mouse
<Luc1> IdleOne: My BIOS cannot boot CDROM. He is old.
<rulus> hi, I have a question: how can I get rid of the ftp-folders on my desktop (gnome) without unmounting them?
<zyth> pbureau, hey, as long as it works :)
<IdleOne> Luc1: hmmm I dont know sorry
<BrendanM> also, when I first installed Ubuntu, it misdetected as a Wacom tablet device, so you'll see that part is commented out
<AzMoo> genii, ah. That would be why a stuffed hard-drive made everything crash.
<ghb> BrendanM: Ok... But it looks very similar to mine.
<genii> Luc1 You can make a bootable floppy from one of the disk images on the cdrom which will boot to floppy then do the rest of the install from cd
<AzMoo> genii, thanks.
<genii> AzMoo No problem
<persen> Hi, looking for a good graphical samba client.
<AzMoo> persen, swat. Runs in a web browser.
<pbureau> zyth- yeah but a true linux driver would make thing go faster (I would hope so, but probably not) I test my ndiswrapper wifi against other laptops I have in the office here ( I have 3 on windows) and the speed was about 50kbps faster... I would of hoped for more, but would think this would only happen if true linux driver are installed.
<genii> yes, swat is good
<burepe> Is there a command to take a screen shot?
<Luc1> genii: You think Smart boot manager?
<bauer77> print screen?
<rulus> crot
<persen> Isnt it to much a hazzle? Just want to copy a file and i have no luck in mouting it.
<rulus> nervermind
<uguntuvbox> hi, I have a problem with virtualbox on ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<zyth> pbureau, if your wifi card is minipci you could possibly change it for a supported one.
<burepe> yeah print screen
<burepe> How do I do that?
<persen> So, does it exist another alternative than SWAT ?
<genii> Luc1 In your bios?
<riotkittie> hit print screen, burepe
<burepe> where?
<bauer77> hit print screen on the keyboard
<pbureau> persen-  Places - network servers - select windows network and on and on...
<riotkittie> on your keyboard
<zyth> burepe, on your keyboard
<ghb> BrendanM: When I run qsynaptics, I get lots and lots of errors =(
<bauer77> then open up gimp and ctr +V
<Luc1> genii: In BIOS I of course do boot from floppy.
<BrendanM> like what?
<bauer77> or whatever you want to use
<riotkittie> to the right of F12
<pbureau> zyth- pcmcia ..bleh. the internal one works just fine (11b) but I rather ave the 54g WPE :)
<AzMoo> persen, oh wait, client? You can use nautilus and use: smb://computername/sharename
<ghb> BrendanM: Something about BadDevice and stuff.
<genii> Luc1 and the computer has a cdrom but just cannot boot from cdrom?
<burepe> Maybe my japanese keyboard is differnet
<zyth> pbureau, ahhh.. hehe
<Alzi2> I tried to install a bitmap GTK theme, but, it just gives colored, plain buttons. I remember there is a package you need to install before you can use those themes, but which was it?
<pvandewyngaerde> i get an error hal failed, what should i do ?
<Luc1> genii: Yes. BIOS is very old.
<bauer77> you can problably make a hot key to Take a Screenshot too no?
<zyth> Luc1, is there a bios update for it?
<Luc1> BIOS boot only from HDD or A:\.
<pbureau> pvandewyngaerde- depends on what you where doing or trying to do when you got the message
<genii> Luc1 Yes, so there exists a floppy drive file which you create a boot floppy from. Then you boot to this floppy and continue from the cd after
<pvandewyngaerde> pbureau: at boot
<BrendanM> ghb, hmm, well at this point all I can suggest is googling for the specific errors you're getting and/or searching for people who have the same model of laptop you do
<zoli2k> Luc1: Or you can try network install
<persen> Places -- Network server - etc.. did it ! thanks
<ghb> BrendanM: *sigh* I suppose. Thanks for your help.
<bauer77> burepe:  You can go to System , Preferences, Keyboard Shortcuts, and create a hot key for the Print Screen command
<BrendanM> I figured out how to get mine working mostly by searching for "Dell Latitude c610 Linux" and reading stuff
<genii> Luc1 I will find a suitable link for you to use
<burepe> just found a "take screen shot" under accessories
<burepe> thanks
<BrendanM> that one forum said something about needing the evdev driver, but I think ubuntu has that already
<Luc1> genii: :-)
<BrendanM> sorry
<IdleOne> Luc1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot you can try this
<rage_> Anyone know why my touch pad does not work with Any linux distro on my Toshiba Satalite A30? There is a way any clues?
<incorrect> is it possible to export users home directories,  not /home but /home/<user>  and not on a per users basis
<ShadowX> sup guys
<zoli2k> Luc1: There is a program called Smart Boot Manager
<IdleOne> Luc1: maybe this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<fuziwuzi> *turned off by fedora support* *turned on by unbuntu support* *picks unbuntu as new distro*
<fuziwuzi> thanks for all your help guys
<fuziwuzi> bye
<zoli2k> Luc1: Try this: http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Luc1> zoli2k: Smart Boot Manager I tryed. I hoped then help, but I dont see CDROM select in menu.
<zoli2k> Luc1: Sorry, I did not read the history
<Luc1> IdleOne: USB it hasnt
<ShadowX> hey guys. got a question. anyone know of a free alternative to WINE?
<holy_cow> no such thing
<rage_> ShadowX: wine is free.
<bauer77> why would you want an alternative?
<zoli2k> ShadowX: Crossover Office has a trial
<bauer77> Windows is an alternative I guess
<ShadowX> cuz I can never get what I want to run in it
<Kud|> Is there a hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<else-> why isn't mplayer in the repositories?
<lightseed> you can support cedega
<holy_cow> it doesn[t meet the criteria of 'free' however
<ShadowX> my main reason for not having Linux as my primary OS, us cuz I cant get Photoshop or good video editing app
<rage_> else-: it is in mulitiverse
<ShadowX> if I can fix those two problems, linux will be my best friend for LIFE
<else-> mh i thought i uncommented all rep
<zoli2k> ShadowX: Because M$oft did not documented its operation system properly.
<bauer77> Kud|:  Go to System, Preference, Keyboard Shortcuts
<holy_cow> Shadow_mil, forget ps on linux and you can buy a decent video editing app on linux
<gably> hello
<gably> i"ve a problem
<Kud|> bauer77 Thanks :)
<AzMoo> gably, you should get that sorted soon.
<else-> rage_: where do i get the correct rep for multiverse?
<holy_cow> Shadow_mil, gimp is actually very good, it just lacks cmyk so if your doing print stick with a mac
<ShadowX> well can someone help me find good alternatives to this? cuz I CANT STAND GIMP (please dont start a riot against me lol)
<gably> i've pasted in a other server  large rules of text
<holy_cow> shadebug, there are no alternatives
<holy_cow> shadebug, live with it, learn it.  its very good.  i use it professionally
<gably> and now, people says, I'm not welcome
<AzMoo> ShadowX, photoshop on wine?
<pvandewyngaerde> ShadowX: there is Krita, and ubuntu is developping a multi media studio
<holy_cow> Shadow_mil, even
<holy_cow> Shadow_x even damn
<Pici> gably : I'm confused,what are you asking?
<rage_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rage_> else-: ^
<gably> now
<holy_cow> ShadowX, also dont expect people to code for free something that retails 700 to 1k retail
<lightseed> how can i burn a cd image to a dvd for free in windows?
<gably> what i can do
<holy_cow> that really really not friendly
<gably> i'know
<gably> on the ubuntu-nl
<holy_cow> lightseed, try #windows
<IdleOne> Luc1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto ( google is your friend )
<ShadowX> Photoshop doesnt work in wine, at least not CS2 on the last wine I tried :S
<holy_cow> lightseed, wrong channel we don't do windows here
<Toma-> ShadowX: what dont you like about it?
<xtknight> photoshop cs2 runs in wine fine
<ShadowX> since when?
<xtknight> since i tried it at least
<ShadowX> and Toma-, what dont I like about what?
<xtknight> got some memory error, fixed it with regedit
<AzMoo> Worked last time I tried it, which was a couple of months ago.
<Toma-> gimp
<ShadowX> weird, I could never get it to work. hmm
<bauer77> xtknight: lol
<Davegoodson> Hey can anyone help me with a problem i've got. i installed scim and set it as the default input method... now some apps dont start at all. like skype.. how do you fix it?
<ShadowX> guess Ill try it now then
<holy_cow> Toma-, all ps users have the same problem: ps users don't learn how to use an app, they learn the visual properties of the menues
<lightseed> sorry i know we dont do windows here i just thought helping in getting off windows to ubuntu someone might know
<holy_cow> Toma-, if you change the menu layout they get very confused
<Toma-> Simple solution? http://www.gimpshop.net/
<holy_cow> Toma-, usually it takes 6 months of hard training in ps to really get comfy in it, its actually very strange app if your starting from 0
<IdleOne> lightseed: try asking in ##windows about free burning software
<xtknight> Davegoodson: type 'skype' in the terminal to see if any errors are spat out
<holy_cow> to remap your 6 months + of training is very hard work because ps users memorize, they don't learn
<lightseed> ya ui asked thanks
<xtknight> speaking of gimpshop i have some deb packages of it on the forums, rather aged though
<Davegoodson> xtknight, there are plenty
<xtknight> gimpshop is very hard to compile
<persen> I have a ATI (lowend) 3d accelerated gfx card. Do i have to install some proprietary ATI drivers for it?
<mjr> persen, probably not. Which, though?
<Toma-> Theres an RPM for it... just use alien
<hamre__> hello. i just used ifconfig and iwconfig (along with ubuntu's network tool) to configure access to my wireless ap. dhclient ath0 worked, i got my own ip and /etc/resolv.conf was written, but still i can't ping google.com anybody know what i'm missing?
<Shankar> hello this is shankar
<holy_cow> Toma-, no, that actually makes it worse.  that gets gimp to rought aproximation of ps, BUT, the important thing isnt to emulate ps, the important thing is to teach people gimp isnt ps and never will be.  nothing will emulate ps because of the patents adobe owns
<xtknight> persen: depends.  i think R2xx chipsets have 3d support and R3xx do not with the open source driver
<Shankar> *HELLO THIS IS SHANKAR FROM TAMIL NADU*
<holy_cow> don't yell please
<Luc1> IdleOne: ok I tryed Smart Boot Manager options and choose Rescan all boot records again.
<Toma-> holy_cow: yeh, but it stops them crying :D
<holy_cow> turn off the caps
<Davegoodson> xtknight, basicly at the end it says Aborted (core dumped)
<holy_cow> Toma-, actually it doesn't i've tried
<Toma-> oh :<
<xtknight> Davegoodson: anything before that?
<ShadowX> Im gonna ask a question I saw asked a few mins ago, but didnt see an answer
<hamre__> lol
<hamre__> what up ShadowX
<Shankar> *amachu, can u come to ubuntu-tam please*
<hamre__> err
<ShadowX> is there a hotkey combo to change desktops?
<hamre__> Shankar:
<hamre__> tamil nadu uh
<Shankar> yeah, hamre
<xtknight> ShadowX: switch to a different workspace you mean?
<holy_cow> Toma-, it actually frustrates them more because ti lets them think its 'just like ps' ... except its not.  there is about %20 difference and a lot of it cannot be mapped accross so its PERPETUALLY frustrating
<Davegoodson> xtknight, yep. alot of stuff xD
<ShadowX> yesh
<Pici> ShadowX : ctrl-alt-arrowleft or arrowright
<holy_cow> Toma-, the only thing that works is to teach them that gimp is completely different from my experience
<Toma-> ok.
<xtknight> ShadowX: if you're using Beryl, it's control alt (right arrow).
<ShadowX> ah wow thanks
<riotkittie> or ALT #, in some of  them
<xtknight> ShadowX: or if youre not using beryl its the same thing ;P
<AzMoo> it's ctrl+alt+arrow even if you're not using beryl :p
<ShadowX> lol
<mjr> xtknight, r3xx do also, only it's perhaps not altogether as finished as the r200 driver
<ShadowX> another thing, why does Gnome crash so bad when I use themes?
<xtknight> Davegoodson: post the full error on pastebin
<Shankar> *wats the best mac-like dock app for linux*
<xtknight> ShadowX: does firefox freeze when you apply a theme you mean?
<persen> On other check, its an NVIDIA FX 5200 card, for that i would need NVIDIA drivers?
<Zambezi> Is there any chance I can get back files when I accidently ran "rm -r /mnt/hdb" (I ran (cp -r Backup /mnt/hdb/Backup and then changed cp to rm)
<lojuven> @find nome_file
<AzMoo> Shankar, I use the StartupBar desklet for gDesklets.
<Shankar> link please, azmoo
<lojuven> @find juve
<frogzoo> Zambezi: if it's ext3 - they're gone
<xtknight> Zambezi: `apt-cache search undelete`
<riotkittie> Zambezi: ouch.
<ShadowX> xtknight: nope, Gnome starts goin bezerk. crashing the panel, trash, and causing the bug report tool to go totally balisstic
<genbie> anyone knows how i can move between panels in ubuntu using the keyboard please?
<AzMoo> Shankar, synaptic.
<holy_cow> if its reiser you have a good chance of recovering them
<Shankar> ok
<pbureau> ShadowX- maybe its buggy theme you tried.
<Shankar> then you guys ought to read this http://www.nongeeksight.blogspot.com/2006/09/5-ways-to-contribute-to-open-source.html
<IdleOne> genbie: ctrl+alt+arrow key
<AzMoo> argh. Damn install has locked up at 99% :(
<Pici> genbie : ctrl-alt-arrowleft or arrowright   -- is that what you're looking to do?
<Shankar> %http://www.nongeeksight.blogspot.com/2006/09/5-ways-to-contribute-to-open-source.html %
<ShadowX> it seems like its every theme I try though
<Zambezi> frogzoo, It's encrypted EXT3.
<xtknight> ugh
<ShadowX> is there a good replacement to the standard theme "scheme"
<frogzoo> Zambezi: game over dude
<riotkittie> wow. wow. wow.
<lojuven> @find juve
<holy_cow> Zambezi, its permanently gone
<riotkittie> Zambezi: you do believe in the power of regular backups, yes? :P
<holy_cow> he will now
<IdleOne> Zambezi: if you can figure out how to undelete please let me know because I have about 30gigs of mp3's I would like back :/
<Zambezi> frogzoo, Dammit... It was my personal files that _,may_ be gone.
<genbie> thanks idleone and pici, but doing that just moves between desktops not panels
<hamre__> hello. i just used ifconfig and iwconfig (along with ubuntu's network tool) to configure access to my wireless ap. dhclient ath0 worked, i got my own ip and /etc/resolv.conf was written, but still i can't ping my dns, anybody know what i'm missing?
<Davegoodson> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3343/
<holy_cow> Zambezi, no no, they are actually gone
<xtknight> Zambezi: if you're really desperate, make another file containing something you know was in one of the files.  then get the encrypted version of that, then search your whole HD for that.  then figure out the encryption algorithm...etc :P
<holy_cow> not kidding
<holy_cow> its terrible but thats just how it goes
<Shankar> *5 ways to contribute to opensource without programming  http://www.nongeeksight.blogspot.com/2006/09/5-ways-to-contribute-to-open-source.html *
<ghb> BrendanM: Woho! Fixed it! Just needed to comment away some stuff in the xorg.conf.
<adrianasantos> io
<lounge> anyone know anything about compiling foo2zjs from source? I'm getting a foo2zjs.c:1536: warning: implicit declaration of function getc
<lounge> foo2zjs.c:1541: warning: implicit declaration of function end_doc
<lounge> foo2zjs.c:1543: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function exit
<lounge>  make: *** [foo2zjs]  Error 1problems
<Pici> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adrianasantos> tudobem
<apokryphos> lounge: a warning is not an error
<anAngel> hi i cant talk trough skype i can hear the other side but they cant hear me. Any help
<xtknight> looks like it errored out (make *** exit code)
<xtknight> lounge: either there's an error above that or the source code for that program isn't compatible with your libraries
<lounge> apokryphos, but the last line is make *** etc..
<AzMoo> anAngel, is your microphone muted?
<apokryphos> anAngel: use the skype test
<Zambezi> riotkittie, It was on my backup harddrive. I know I lost things that I can get back again, but I don't know if it deleted files from the Backupfolder.
<bulmer> hamre__: what does netstat -ran shows?  does it have a gateway?
<destruktor> anybody from the philippines?
<hamre__> hold up
<lounge> xt that's pants
<anAngel> no its not muted
<adrianasantos> eunaofaloingles
<xtknight> lounge: ubuntu edgy?
<genii> Luc1 What OS is on the laptop right now?
<riotkittie> public service announcement >> backups are the best thing since sliced bread, and if you cannot bear to lose your data, you should back it up frequently :P
<xtknight> Davegoodson: no idea dude.  i guess scim just causes a bug in skype
<lounge> xtknight, yes
<apokryphos> adrianasantos: English only in here please.
<riotkittie> ohhhhhhhhh Zambezi that sucks
<lounge> xtknight, you make that sound ominous...
<xtknight> lounge: ill see if i can compile it on my edgy.  small program right?
<Zambezi> holy_cow, That sound awful, but at least I got 90 GB free... :-/ And I'm going to have two backups in the future and when I get more money, I'm going to store the files at a friends place.
<lounge> yeah - just a printer driver
<hamre__> bulmer: cool, it gateway shows 0.0.0.0, and the other 10.0.0.0
<bulmer> riotkittie: and may I add, make sure it is backed up to a good drive
<Luc1> genii: Why? How to you know, then I have laptop? I have Ubuntu 6.06.
<hamre__> bulmer: 10.0.0.138 is the router i believe
<bulmer> hamre__: are those really valid ip addres?
<holy_cow> Zambezi, yeah i've had it happen many times.  i've learned to accept that my files really aren't that important
<holy_cow> but i do have mondo backups now
<hamre__> bulmer: no =) how do i set them?
<Davegoodson> xtknight, thanks
<xtknight> lounge: this what you're using http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz ?
<riotkittie> bulmer:  indeed. of course, i should shut up because i dont back anything up :P
<lounge> xt and there's no configure file
<adrianasantos> eu nao emtendo ingles
<bulmer> hamre__: then make sure that is the correct gateway then..
<hamre__> bulmer: i tried route add default 10.0.0.138 but that didn't work
<lounge> xt yes
<hamre__> bulmer: but how?
<riotkittie> well, i copy it from my laptop to my husband's xp box but ugh.
<lounge> xtknight, yeah - they say not to use the ubuntu shipped drivers
<riotkittie> i am getting an external hd for my laptop soon. or maybe an internal.
<Zambezi> riotkittie, I know. It was logs from diving, diaries when I felt bad, documents, pictures since several years etc. Everything isn't gone, but some of it may. I haven't checked it yet.
<bulmer> hamre__: keep looking at the result of that netstat -ran and see if gateway gets added
<IdleOne> backups are for the weak. be a man and live on the Edgy :P
<apokryphos> !english | adrianasantos
<ubotu> adrianasantos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bulmer> hamre__: maybe use the network manager to add
<lounge> xtknight, and there's no configuration file - is that right???
<xtknight> lounge: seems right
<genii> Luc1 If you already have an ubuntu distribution then more practical to do a dist-upgrade than the smart boot manager method.
<xtknight> lounge: it compiled fine here
<hamre__> bulmer: isn't there a configuration file somewhere?
<lounge> xt - that's pants!
<adrianasantos> da pra falar em outra limgua
<riotkittie> Zambezi: oh man, and stuff like that is always the worst to lose :\   hope the vast majority of its available
<warlocky> Is there a way to list everything in "history" command? I only get the stuff from 50-to my last command used
<bulmer> hamre__: yes..its /etc/network/interfaces
<Zambezi> holy_cow, Mine are so I will buy a USB-memory and send it to a friend and then store files at his place.
<IdleOne> !pr | adrianasantos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holy_cow> heh, not a bad idea
<Kristov> hi
<apokryphos> warlocky: cat ~/.bash_history
<IdleOne> !pT | adrianasantos
<ubotu> adrianasantos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<xtknight> lounge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3346/
<adrianasantos> hhghcgh
<hamre__> bulmer: the gateway too resides in there?
<Luc1> genii: I want install ubuntu to other PC.
<Tartarus> hi all, question
<Mati2k7> Siemka ;)
<bulmer> hamre__: yes, for static at least am sure..
<IdleOne> hello some , answers
<Tartarus> does ubuntu need something like debian-multimedia.org for all of the 'fun' video/etc stuff, or is that just there by default?
<Zambezi> riotkittie, I'm going to but the files on a 10 GB harddrive, on a USB-memory and going to store files at atleast one friend. Then I'm safe for fire and burglary.
<warlocky> fanx mate
<xtknight> Tartarus: yeah ubuntu needs it too
<Tartarus> dang
<adrianasantos> gudy bay
<Tartarus> anyone here know what's up with it?
<Tartarus> there's no files there as of today..
<Tartarus> did it move again or something?
<Zambezi> Thansk for your answers everybody. Now it's tv. See you later riotkittie, holy_cow, xtknight and frogzoo.
<lounge> xt - is there any reason why it should work for you and not me? it's a pretty clean/new install?
<xtknight> lounge: post the whole log of your compile
<Pici> Tartarus : Ubuntu uses different repositories, but the official ones usually sit on the same servers as the normal repos
<Tartarus> Pici, right, different code-names.  But all of www.debian-multimedia.org (incl pool) is empty right now
<lounge> xtknight, what am i to do with the pastebin output? that's not the 'make' output, is it?
<Gin> mhhh, looks like my server installation just froze
<Gin> :\
<pbureau> :((
<persen> To get 1600x1200 res, what do i have to do? I can only choose max 1024x768 in the System -> Setting -> Screenresolution.
<xtknight> lounge: nothing really...i was just showing you.  but copy the whole terminal's worth of your 'make' command to pastebin and give me the url so i can look at your make log
<zyth> perplexity, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Pici> Tartarus : I'm not sure what to tell you, debian-multimedia.org/ isnt an official ubuntu repository
<Tartarus> Pici, yeah, I know.  Just wondering if someone had heard what's going on
<Pici> Tartarus : Nope, havent heard anything
<Tartarus> Thanks anyhow
* Tartarus will pop in again in a day or two :)
<incorrect> how do i find out if a file belongs to a package?
<xtknight> incorrect: dpkg -S /path/to/file   will let you know which package that file is from
<incorrect> ty
<Shankar> wanna share this with you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3347/plain/
<Shankar> wanna share this with you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3347/plain/
<Shankar> wanna share this with you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3347/plain/
<netG> hi
<Pici> okay....
<lounge> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3350/  - sorry - i not as quick as you... ---practising though ;)
<xtknight> lounge: foo2zjs.c:60:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<xtknight> lounge: there's your problem
<netG> does anyone here knows a software for cataloging CD/DVDs?
<genii> Luc1 I got ghosted but am returned
<lounge> i saw it - at the beginning... but ahy - what does that mean? should I create that dir?
<genii> Luc1 to reiterate what may not have been sent:
<genii> Luc1 OK, then the method would be to make the Smart Boot Manager floppy from http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/download.html and then continue the install from the cdrom
<xtknight> lounge: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Allans> how to read the bash history of my users?and how to clear the bash history?
<apokryphos> !repeat | Shankar
<ubotu> Shankar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> Luc1 If you are interested in a netboot method and the box which you wish to install to has boot from network ability I can also help with that way
<Shankar> *i am not asking a question *
<Shankar> just wanted to share an article with u
<Shankar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3347/plain/
<anAngel> Hello  i cant talk trough skype i can hear the other side but they cant hear me. Any help
<Pici> !offtopic | Shankar
<ubotu> Shankar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<tlanfer> The installer asked me whether to use the wired network connection or the wireless. I use WPA, so i chose to use eth, only for the installation. Now i dont even have a network interface for my wireless network, now ath0 oder anything
<lounge> xtknight, is this all because I dont have a compiler installed!!?
<xtknight> lounge: you don't have a crucial library
<xtknight> lounge: you had make but not any of the other development stuff.  try 'make clean && make' after getting build-essential
<Luc1> genii: Thanks for interest. I will study your links and I will answer you maybe tomorow.
<lounge> xtknight,  will do. and Thank you  :)
<genii> Luc1 I shall be here at about the same hour as now
<tlanfer> can anyone help me to make my wireless work? with the normal installer it worked out of the box. Now i chose the alternate disk because is understands lvm
<Allans> how to read the bash history of my users?and how to clear the bash history?
<Luc1> genii: ok
<_FeelFree_> !msg the bot>_feelfree_
<ubuntu-wirelesst> succesfully running sweex wireless pci card lw052 with ar2413a atheros chipset ( price 22 euro )
<bulmer> Allans: you want to hide em?
<bulmer> lolz
<ubuntu-wirelesst> on edgy eft 6.10 !
<ubuntu-wirelesst> out of the box!
<Allans> bulmer:i want to read my user`s bash history and clear
<GeneralMotors> hi, anybody know how to install and configure atheros ar5006eg wifi (wpa-psk key) on ubuntu 6.10?
<IdleOne> ubuntu-wirelesst: you asking a question or trying to sell something?
<bulmer> Allans: why? can you give a good reason?
<ubuntu-wirelesst> hehe
<ubuntu-wirelesst> just sharing the knowledge best friend
<bulmer> ubuntu-wirelesst: make the wpa-psk work next :)
<Allans> bulmer:i just want to see what files they install
<xtknight> Allans: ~/.bash_history ?
<bobdobbs> hello, my main user account will not login, the gui hangs after the password prompt, I created a new user, and it can login, how do I 1) give the new user admin priv. and 2) compare user settings to see what the problem is?
<ubuntu-wirelesst> yeah, well its wep over here at the moment
<bulmer> bobdobbs: include them in the right group
<pbureau> GeneralMotors-  do you have the ndiswrapper drivers loaded? do you have wp_supplicant Installed? do you have the wpa_supplicant.conf file create in your /etc/?
<xtknight> bobdobbs: i think the new user already has admin elevation privs through sudo
<kosyak> Hi. Have a question: have can i get a root access quickly?
<xtknight> kosyak: sudo -i
<bobdobbs> new user, bob, cannot use sudo, no password will work for it
<Pici> kosyak : sudo -i
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: i have only wpa_supplicant installed
<kosyak> thanks
<xtknight> bobdobbs: then type 'login' and login as your old acct first
<ubuntu-wirelesst> updated ubuntu data base...
<ubuntu-wirelesst> :P
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: i don't have the wpa_supplicant.conf file and ndiswrapper installed
<pbureau> GeneralMotors- locate wpa_supplicant and look for the example files, use those to  make a wp_supplicant.conf in your /etc/ and you shoudl be set
<bobdobbs> xtnight: old login will not load
<ubuntu-wirelesst> wish big vendors would do the same! :)
* Thug-N-Me searching it boring ;)
<netG> does anyone here knows a software for cataloging CD/DVDs?
<pbureau> GeneralMotors- does lspci see your card? what does iwconfi report ?  what does ifconfig say about your card ?
<xtknight> bobdobbs: well 'login' is usually what you can type at the bash terminal to get in as another user.  doesnt seem to be working on ubuntu, however
<netG> something like gtktalog
<bobdobbs> xtknight, how do I add bob as admin from command?
<xtknight> bobdobbs: just login as the old user in one of the virtual terminals.  and then from his account you can add the new one to sudo maybe
<incorrect> what is the best way to quota /home ?
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: lspci "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)"
<xtknight> incorrect: have it on a separate partition ?
<bulmer> is there a key combinations that allows a user to stop a "clicked" apps (launched)  by a user? sometime one click is too fast and it launches an intentional app having the mouse hovering over an icon..
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: iwconfig  only the eth0
<leagris> someone successfully configured OpenVPN between Ubuntu as client and debian testing as server ?
<genii> incorrect How many users are in /home ?
<incorrect> xtknight, already done that :) how about if i wanted to limit the size to just 100Gb to start with?
<bobdobbs> xtknight: I have no idea how to do that
<incorrect> genii, loads
<pbureau> GeneralMotors- that indicates it doesnt reconise the card, install ndiswrapper, load the driver from windows (*.inf) and do the lspci again it should read AR5006G
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: ok
<genii> incorrect You can mount with quotas enabled
<xtknight> bobdobbs: ok press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get into a virtual terminal.  (F7 brings you back to your desktop).  login as the old user in F1
<xtknight> incorrect: no idea
<bobdobbs> I can do that, how do I add bob as admin from the command?
<kestaz> how to zip file with "zip" ?
<xtknight> incorrect: just search for the name of the filesystem and 'quota' in google
<kestaz> whole folder ?
<xtknight> bobdobbs: that's what i'm not sure about
<kestaz> in command line
<genii> incorrect It's been a while since I had to do this quota enforcing. But you may want to "man edquota" it will gibve you some ideas
<xtknight> bobdobbs: found it.  ok type this "sudo addgroup newuser admin"
<bobdobbs> !usermod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usermod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobdobbs> ok
<incorrect> thanks
<incorrect> i found a useful howto on gentoo forums
<bobdobbs> thank you
<bulmer> is there a key combinations that allows a user to stop a "clicked" apps (launched)  by a user? sometime one click is too fast and it launches an intentional app having the mouse hovering over an icon..
* Thug-N-Me food time 
<genii> ctrl-c
<_Bianca_> can anyone say how to make a root in ubuntu?
<genii> (if the app in question is current focus)
<bulmer> nah, that didnt work just tried, clicked on firefox...
<xtknight> !root | _Bianca_
<ubotu> _Bianca_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_Bianca_> thanks
<bulmer> genii not even focused yet, you know sometimes the click is too fast to catch, and it attempts to launch an apps
<AzMoo> lspci should pick up a network card even if there's no driver installed in the kernel, shouldn't it?
<pbureau> AzMoo- sure if it is not an usb device
<_Bianca_> heh sudo is not working
<Shane-S> the "LAMP" server with ubuntu, has GD packaged with PHP doesn't it?
<AzMoo> pbureau, damn. Any ideas why it wouldn't be showing up? It's an rtl8139, built into the mobo.
<apokryphos> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xtknight> _Bianca_: see "how to enable a traditional root"
<_Bianca_> haha
<pbureau> AzMoo- check dmseg to see it may tell you
<AzMoo> pbureau, already checked. Nothing about ethernet in there at all.
<pbureau> AzMoo- hang on a sec
<_Bianca_> hm
<kosyak> Can i get a root access without "sudo -i" ?
<genii> Shane-S To see what capabilities your PHP has create a file containing only: <?php phpinfo() ?> and save it with php extension on /var/www then browse to it
<pbureau> AzMoo- rtl8139 is a winmodem type card, wont work under linux
<AzMoo> son of a bitch
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<warlocky> how to exit 'vi' ?
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: i've installed the ndiswrapper and loaded the driver (inf) and it's lspci says "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)" but iwconfig says now "wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any ..."
<genii> 8139 works fine with driver: 8139too
<xtknight> warlocky: press escape and then type ":q" if you don't want to save
<Shane-S> genii: I know its not there, cause my scripts don't work, was just curious if I needed to compile/install it, or if it already was and I just needed a php.ini line
<genii> warlocky hit esc twice then put :q
<Shane-S> I found a guide online now, ty
<kosyak> Pici, Is there other way to get root ("without sudo -i typing") ?
<xtknight> kosyak: enable the traditional root account
<xtknight> !root | kosyak
<ubotu> kosyak: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_Bianca_> To enable the root account (i.e. set a password) use:
<_Bianca_> sudo passwd root
<_Bianca_> this?
<xtknight> yeah
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: why do you think you need to enable one?
<genii> just sudo passwd also works
<AzMoo> genii, where do I get the 8139too driver?
<esaym> in gimp how would I make a background tranparent?
<_Bianca_> because when I try sudo its not working
<_Bianca_> nothing
<genii> AzMoo it is part of the standard driver set
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: then obviously that command won't work
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: have you been messing with the sudoers file?
<AzMoo> genii, so I just load it as a module?
<bobdobbs> hello, I had to add a new user, and there is no sound now for the new user, how do I fiux this?
<tonyyarusso> esaym: Right click, layer, add alpha channel; right-click, layer, add color to alpha, iirc
<xtknight> bobdobbs: add the user to the 'audio' group perhaps
<_Bianca_> hm
<pbureau> GeneralMotors- humm. hang on let me think
<_Bianca_> sudoers
<_Bianca_> huh
<genii> AzMoo usually, yes. If you wish to load it every boot put the name in /etc/modules
<esaym> thank you tonyyarusso let me see
<GeneralMotors> pbureau: ok
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: please expand on "not working"
<_Bianca_> Im new at it
<_Bianca_> so I forgot about it.
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: when you type sudo ls, what happens?
<The_Linux_Lich> hi
<bobdobbs> already a member
<The_Linux_Lich> does someone knows how can I configure 2 ADSL connections to be on the same IP
<_Bianca_> sudo ls
<_Bianca_> nothing
<The_Linux_Lich> I mean, when one of the routers fail, another takes its job
<bauer77> no Linux
<hamre__> what more do i need to get online through my wireless ap? "ifconfig ath0 down", "wlanconfig ath0 destroy", "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta", "iwconfig ath0 ap any rate auto channel 11 essid Nina key restricted B3C1E4D3D1", "macchanger -m 00:15:02:07:15:AF ath0", "ifconfig ath0 up" and "dhclient ath0"? dhclient gives me ip 10.0.0.4 and sets my dns to 10.0.0.138. but i can't ping google, or 10.0.0.138 for that matter.
<hamre__> i tried putting a gateway 10.0.0.138 too in /etc/network/interfaces (ubuntu), but there was already an entry (10.0.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0) there that i didn't know how to remove. i'm not even sure if this is relevant.
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: nothing, as in, no output at ALL?
<_Bianca_> nothing
<_Bianca_> at all
<jriffle> anyone here familiar with kernel compiling errors ?
<esaym> it worked tonyyarusso thank you
<genii> Well, in root ~ there is no contents so that makes perfect sense
<SilenceGold> you can't
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: sudo echo 'hello'?
<tonyyarusso> esaym: cool
<AzMoo> modprobe 8139too returns nothing, and /var/log/messages shows only the name of the driver and no errors, but my interface isn't there :(
<bulmer> hamre__: you need to make sure the gateway is working
<bobdobbs> well, moving on, how do I compare user settings to find out why the system would hang at loging for a particular user and not the other???
<_Bianca_> heh
<_Bianca_> nothing works
<genii> AzMoo ! OK lemme look something up
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: it gives no output?
<_Bianca_> no
<apokryphos> I'm sorry, but that's almost impossible
<AzMoo> genii, thanks, I appreciate the help.
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: if something was wrong, you would get an error.
<_Bianca_> heh
<mezza> i'm a new use on Kubuntu since one month. I have a problem for shutdown my computer, I must allways use my PC button manually :\
<mezza> * hello
<bulmer> AzMoo: you're modprobing a module, are you sure that is the correct name?
<jriffle> can someone take a look at this paste and  help me out with this http://rafb.net/p/s1aGif61.html
<mezza> someone has in idea?
<AzMoo> bulmer, 8139too. It doesn't fail and it seems to recognize everything.
<bulmer> mezza: on a command line as root..   shutdown -h now    this will shutdown
<AzMoo> bulmer, it just doesn't create the device.
<genii> AzMoo It sure shows on my box with:   modprobe -l 813*
<bobdobbs> how do I check a user settings from another user account??
<_Bianca_> apokrypshos,huh I can do it on my live cd,but not here
<mezza> bulmer: sure but I want to use my menu K
<AzMoo> genii, yep, it's there, as well as 8139cp.ko
<apokryphos> bobdobbs: like?
<bulmer> bobdobbs: which settings? start with comparing  /etc/passwd
<apokryphos> ubotu: tab | _Bianca_
<ubotu> _Bianca_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_Bianca_> heh
<_Bianca_> tab is not working with your nick
<_Bianca_> haha
<_Bianca_> so problematic
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: what happens if you type, in a terminal: echo hello
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: it'll work fine if you type it right :P
<_Bianca_> types hello
<_Bianca_> I did
<J_P> hi all
<_Bianca_> its ok
<bulmer> mezza okay, am not a gui person..so i give you a nice command line.. :)
<_Bianca_> how can that be.only echo works
<genii> AzMoo Well, my next suggestion would be to put the module options you may know the settings for in the /etc/modules entry. Like irq and address
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: you said sudo echo hello didn't work...
<J_P> hey all, I install ubuntu, but I would like change the locales, how i do ? For I see locale setup I press "locale" and I see the I don't wnat that locales...
<AzMoo> genii, I don't know them. It's not detected in dmesg and lspci doesn't show it.
<bulmer> AzMoo: are you sure that is the correct module/driver for your wifi?
<apokryphos> _Bianca_: ...and gave no output. Which is still pretty much impossible, like I said.
<AzMoo> bulmer, it's not wifi.
<_Bianca_> sudo echo hello didnt
<_Bianca_> but echo did
<bobdobbs> bulmer: I don't know which settings to be sure, it's just my main user account is hanging after the login, the gui just turns into a brown screen and hangs there
<hamre__> bulmer: well do you have any suggestions?
<bobdobbs> I am so blind in this it hurts
<welshbyte> Seveas: can i request an ubuntu member irc cloak thingy?
<bulmer> bobdobbs: look into the /etc/passwd, compare the entry for the user you are interested in
<bulmer> hamre__: can you paste-bin your netstat -ran result?
<AzMoo> genii, nevermind.
<Seveas> welshbyte, are you member?
<AzMoo> genii, I am clearly unfit to use a computer.
<hamre__> it's 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
<welshbyte> Seveas: yeah, andy-price on launchpad
<mezza> bulmer: it's hard to enter all with my board, I'm not a jung man and studiant. The transition is hard when you come from Windows
<hamre__> but that's suppose to be alright
<hamre__> according to #linuxhelp
<bobdobbs> bulmer: it looks like it's allright, it has the exact same format as the new user
<hamre__> no i mean #madwifi
<genii> AzMoo Well, as a last resort I might look in the bios to see if it has some settings of irq and so on for the network adapter
<AzMoo> genii, the device was disabled in bios ;)
<mezza> someone use the existing GUI?
<genii> AzMoo LOL
<chx> hi. Whom should I talk to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/drupal regarding this package?
* AzMoo slaps head.
<cokeslut> you tell me
<chx> oh it's universe. sorry.
<_Bianca_> heh
<Seveas> welshbyte, I requested one for you, should be set up soon\
<welshbyte> Seveas: many thanks
<bulmer> bobdobbs: next is to get into their home directory and compare their files and configurations
<bobdobbs> bulmer: ok this is a huge difference
<lounge> xtknight, dont suppose i could pick your brains again, could i? how r u on printers?
<AzMoo> genii, sorry for the waste of time. Works great now ;)
<genii> AzMoo NP, it's all a learning experience :)
<bulmer> AzMoo: dont get discourage, we've been there before.. :)
<Allans> how to kick user?
<AzMoo> bulmer, Oh, I'm not discouraged. I've been playing with linux for years. It's just frustrating to do stupid things like that.
<Allans> not deleting him/her
<bobdobbs> bulmer:where to start?
<Allans> i just want to kick the user
<bobdobbs> ((sigh))
<genii> kill the root tty or equivelent they are using
<bulmer> bobdobbs: you already know which to compare, make them look the same? cept for password off course
<bobdobbs> bulmer: everything in there?
<gh0st> hello, what's the command to check disks for errors?
<variant> gh0st: badblocks
<bobdobbs> is there anything specific in the home folder I should be looking at?
<bulmer> Allans: you can see via who and then kill
<bulmer> bobdobbs: i would not do it your way..but keep on trying..you're impatient
<variant> Allans: less /home/username/.bash_history
<bobdobbs> bulmer: what would you do?
<gh0st> variant: how would i do that for /dev/hda1 for ex?
<variant> Allans: rm /home/username/.bash_history
<bulmer> bobdobbs: my trade secrets..lolz
<variant> gh0st: it tells you in "man badblocks" it's quite simple
<surface> did png2ico in ubuntu repo?
<surface> couldn't managed to find it
<gh0st> variant: could you give me the command please? that would be nice
<bobdobbs> bulmer: I mean if you had a user that would not login, the screen freezes up and never goes past login, what would you check?
<variant> gh0st: yes, the command is "man badblocks" if you had typed it you would know what to do by now..
<torrrr> Where are the confing files for xkb?
<bulmer> bobdobbs: you already created a user that can log-in, why waste your time on a user that cant?
<gh0st> variant: please,why am i asking here? i didn't ask for morals
<bobdobbs> bbl, I appreciate the help, have to drop off girl at work
<gh0st> or comments like RTFM...
<frogzoo> gh0st: variant: badblocks is not required for IDE drives
<bulmer> gh0st: RTFM...lolz
<intercool> my ../cpufreq/scaling_max_freq is 1667000 but my cpuinfo_max_freq is 2000000 ? and I cannot change the max_freq? so it never scales to 100% only 87%
<bobdobbs> bulmer: I need alot of stuff in that account, would like to know what went wrong
<bobdobbs> bbl
<gh0st> frogzoo: i have a sata one
<intercool> anyone have this problem
<frogzoo> gh0st: same deal - badblocks are automatically mapped out
<variant> frogzoo: how do you work that out?
<gh0st> frogzoo: could give the command for the sata drive /dev/sda2
<variant> frogzoo: I think you should read man badblocks too...
<gh0st> frogzoo: ok, so how can i do a disk check? (look for errors, repair, etc...)
<bulmer> gh0st: not to discourage you, it seems so many are having problems with SATA hd..dont know why
<frogzoo> variant: badblocks are entirely managed by the controller, it's best not to muck about with them
<gh0st> bulmer: well i don't :-)
<gh0st> till now
<ShadowX> whats a good DVD ripper?
<tijn> dvdrip
<tijn> and acidrip
<gh0st> as always, question ARE NEVER ANSWERED here, only stupid comments like rtfm are thrown, sad
<Pici> gh0st : you mean fsck?
<Pici> okay then.
<variant> frogzoo: thats not nessasarily true..
<variant> gh0st: go way you lazy so and so..
<gh0st> Pici: no, i was looking for the command which is executed, each 30 reboots (you know where it checks the filesystem for errors, continous, etc...)
<Pici> gh0st : I'm pretty sure thats fsck... but I could be wrong
<_Andrew> Diskcheck?
<variant> gh0st: why didn't you state the real questoin then instead of asking what you think?
<variant> gh0st: if you had saidthat in the first place we would have told you, you are a lazy @%$ that doesn't deserve help in any way
<gh0st> yes but diskcheck is finished after 3 seconds
<ShadowX> can either of those rippers rip a PS2 image?
<gh0st> variant: if you ask too specific questions here, you NEVER get the answer, that i learned
<surface> cannot get at repo? png2ico
<apokryphos> ....or just use the gimp
<variant> gh0st: then why was the first question you asked a very specific one? "what is teh command to check disk for badblocks"
<_Andrew> Well it is a general channel I guess
<yellow> hey guys, is sync-kde the only alternative to activesync ? does it work well ?
<apokryphos> hm, actually, perhaps you still need to convert them after
<gh0st> variant: i said  what's the command to check disks for errors?
<variant> gh0st: yeah, fsck checks file systems not disks
<_Andrew> fsck (8)             - check and repair a Linux file system
<Pici> !offtopic | variant gh0st
<ubotu> variant gh0st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Andrew> this one?
<persen> How can i change my screen resolution ? I added "1600x1200" to the default depth modes line in xorg.conf but i get only the same options.
<gh0st> which is less specific than "what's the command to check the disk for errors, corrupted files, like ubuntu is doing every 30 reboot automatically"
<Pici> !fixres | try this persen
<ubotu> try this persen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<variant> gh0st: /ignore
<rulus> hi, I have a question: how can I get rid of the ftp-folders on my desktop (gnome) without unmounting them?
<gh0st> variant: so the command at each 30 reboot is fsck, right?
<variant> rulus: rm ~/Desktop/foldername
<rulus> i'll try that
<ShadowX> well guys, Im off for a bit. gotta take my dad to the doctor bbl
<tristan_> how do I configure my printer ?
<variant> !cups | tristan_
<ubotu> tristan_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<_Andrew> Why do you need it Ghost?
<tristan_> ah, Admin->printing
<rulus> variant: doesn't work, the folders are not actually folder, if you understand what I mean
<gh0st> variant: you are the typical unsocial arrogant geek. be more open-minded and respect the newbies too
<_Andrew> You could try renaming them to ".name" maybe that'll hide them in gnome
<whaq> Is there a way to 'upgrade' or rather 'migrate' a sarge box to ubuntu?
<rulus> _Andrew: trying that now
<variant> rulus: what kind of folder are they?
<variant> rulus: pastebin ls -al ~/Desktop
<rulus> ftp-folders, created by Places > Connect to server
<variant> whaq: yeah It can be done but is unsupported
<variant> rulus: I see
<rulus> I can't rename them either
<variant> rulus: sorry, dunno.. beond hideing them but they will probably be re-created
<_Andrew> :(
<whaq> variant: know of good documents for that?
<rulus> variant: no problem
<variant> rulus: gconf-editor might have a key that you can alter
<whaq> variant: or the keywords so i can search them
<rulus> variant: I tried that, don't see an option to hide them
<tenco> hi
<tenco> is there a way to enable gnome session support for firefox?
<bkudria> can someone help me install a package?  i'm trying to install libfox1.2c2, but it complains that it depends on libcupsys2-gnutls10 (>= 1.1.23-1) .  when i try to install that, it tells me its already installed: "libcupsys2 is already the newest version."  what can i do?
<variant> whaq: sorry, i dunno, you could try just changeing the sources.list to ubuntu ones and running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade but I don't know if it will owrk ok
<Pici> whaq : you'd want to put the ubuntu repositories into your apt sources and then run a apt-get dist upgrade.  But it probably wont work without causing problems, and its not going to be a quick troubleshoot either
<aciddrops> the 64bit iso didnt work with my video card
<variant> whaq: I think it is ill-advised at best, but if your prepared to try it then go ahead.. backup your stuff first
<aciddrops> it was all messed up
<Jimboob> hello everyone
<alonso> HI!
<_Andrew> hi
<aciddrops> so i had to edit the xorg.conf to get it installed
<bauer77> does anyone know why I run Terminal Server Client it says  reconnect in 30 seconds, but does not actually connect at all in the first place?
<Pici> !english | alonso
<ubotu> alonso: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jimboob> Im planing to switch from windows to linux but i really use this puter for multimedia development, ie. music, videos, and burning cd's/dvd's will this be a problem with ubuntu?
<whaq> variant: yeah.. i'm planning to reinstall my box anyhow. sarge is totally lacking in supporting the applications (and versions) that i care for.
<tenco> is there a way to enable gnome session support for firefox?
<whaq> Jimboob: look into multibooting or running vmware for the 'migration period'..
<aciddrops> the default nvidia driver from the installation cd didnt work. i had to edit the xorg.conf file to use vesa
<_Andrew> Jimboob: There are alternative software, you should try it out before completely switching
<lounge> anyone knoe why a printer driver may not work? foo2zjs on an hp1018 - i've been here for 3 hours - please help someone... :(
<Jimboob> ya i know about that but i thought id ask before tryin anything... im really busy with work :(
<Gorgapor> I'm having trouble with my chinese text being in two different fonts at the same time
<usamahashimi> hi everyone
<Led-Hed> how can I allow a standard user to use the 'halt -p' command without being root?
<whaq> jimboob: do make a note that there's "work", "home" and "countless hours of computer tinkering" involved here ;) choose wisely and plan as necessary..
<usamahashimi> during installation of xfce, it gives error "checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0... not found" apt is not finding it, how can i install it?
<CoolCubix> Hello, I was asking if there was a way to use a touchpad (where moving finger gets moving cursor from place where it already is) as a tablet (where a point on the device matches a point on the screen) ?
<apokryphos> usamahashimi: did you sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<Jimboob> see all i need is the ability to view/listen to mp3, xvid,dvix, and burn them to disk. I can accomplish this on a windows box but im tired of all the "dirtyness" that comes with windows :(
<usamahashimi> apokryphos: no
<genii> usamahashimi: Install the -dev version
<Ferret> Led-Hed: You could change the permissions on the halt program in such a way that whenever a user who is in a particular group runs halt (in any way), halt thinks they're root
<AzMoo> Jimboob, ubuntu can handle that fine.
<whaq> Jimboob: those are considered to be 'basic' multimedia functions.. should be no problem.
<apokryphos> usamahashimi: try that
<usamahashimi> genii: how, whats the exact name
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon
<usamahashimi> apokryphos: lemme try
<Jimboob> oh ok :)
<aciddrops> i thijnk its nice that vesa tvout works automatically but nivida tv out doesnt work at all
<Jimboob> hmmm whatelse do i need....
<genii> usamahashimi: 1 moment I will find it
<lounge> what is the system log file called?
<AzMoo> lounge, /var/log/messages
<tenco> someone using gnome-session manager here?
<lounge> thanks AzMoo
<Ferret> Led-Hed: Or alternatively you could configure sudo to let certain users or certain groups run halt -p (and only that) by typing 'sudo halt -p'
<usamahashimi> genii: ok
<usamahashimi> apokryphos: i cant install it, i am on dialup
<Jimboob> do i need any spacific programs to do all those thing or does ubuntu have what i need for listening and viewing and burning?
<Led-Hed> Ferret: if I used the sudo method,  would it require a password?
<fbis> anyone here on the dev team for feisty fawn?
<IdleOne> !mp3 > Jimboob
<josue_m> hi all,  I defined a NFS share according the docs this way: http://rafb.net/p/3aqBg214.html , on the client I got this error http://rafb.net/p/xlU2Wb62.html  , any idea?
<Ferret> Led-Hed: Optional
<fbis> got a but to report but I'm a newb
<IdleOne> fbis: #ubuntu+1
<Led-Hed> Ferret: thanks.
<aciddrops> how do we make ubuntu blow the hell out of everything?
<Ferret> Led-Hed: I can't remember the exact syntax needed, but it should be pretty easy to look up. :)
<Jimboob> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holyduck> it already does+
<usamahashimi> !libgtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usamahashimi> !gtk+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whonicca> are there any newbie friendly guides on compiling your own kernel on edgy?
<IdleOne> !kernel > whonicca
<apokryphos> !msgthebot | usamahashimi
<ubotu> usamahashimi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jimboob> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Wowbagger> Hello. I need help.
<whonicca> thanks
<IdleOne> Wowbagger: with?
<facugaich> !justask | Wowbagger
<ubotu> Wowbagger: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jimboob> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Jimboob> lol i love these help triggers :)
<andre_> hey guys, I'm trying to get my 5.1 surround sound working on an A8N-SLI premium onboard sound.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AzMoo> !msgthebot | Jimboob
<ubotu> Jimboob: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AzMoo> ;)
<frojnd> how can I make file: mkdev.sh
<andre_> !help\
<andre_> !help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andre_> !bot
<Jimboob> sorry didnt mean to flood the bot.... really do like it :)
<frojnd> how can I make mkdev.sh, if I make mkdev.sh it says: make: *** No rule to make target `mkdev.sh'.  Stop.
<frojnd> I am trying to install lm-sensors
<genii> libgtk2.0-dev
<bkudria> uh oh, i remember this
<Wowbagger> I want to switch over to ubuntu, so I booted from the CD to try it out. But my wireless network card didn't work. I tried following the instructions and installing an application called ndiswrapper in order to use the windows drivers, but I couldn't find it on the list of applications.
<IdleOne> Jimboob: you didnt flood the bot but it does flood the channel when you do it in here thats why you can use /msg ubotu serchterm
<bkudria> frojind: get makedev.sh from the source package
<Pici> frojnd : try looking at the INSTALL file that comes with it, you probably aren't running the right command
<Jimboob> whats this i here about people rooting linux boxes? i thought this was the safest enviroment?
<bkudria> Jimboob: hmm, yoda says, nothing is perfect
<IdleOne> Jimboob: nothing is infallable
<Jimboob> how can i protect against this?
<genii> jail is actually the safest environment ROFL
<Pici> Jimboob : thats because its news when it happens on Linux, but just normal day to day stuff whene it happens in Windows
<geniusvicks> What file and how should I link to in plugins dir of firefox to get java ?
<IdleOne> !java > geniusvicks
<Jimboob> how can i protect against this?
<IdleOne> genii: jail is real safe if you remove all the murderers and rapists and such
<_Bianca_> why when I type a-<tab> it shows  A_N0o0b aalhamad AbeLincoln abo aceZ aciddrops AcidicTadpole adamonline45 adaptr ademan adious Adlai adnans AfterDeath|idle Agrajag aib aimtrainer aipexus aixing AJ_Z0 AL89 Alam_Ubuntu alenax alex-weej Alexc90 AlexLatchford aliasd AlienX alindeman alkalineX Allans alnokta alonso aloril altf2o Alzi2 amachu Amallya Amaranth AmbientMstr anders_home andresmujica Android androxxl AnnaAniston ant30 Anti-Tedd aoupi apecat apokryph
<_Bianca_> os archangelpetro arkx arrai arromeo arsen_ artbird309_ asanchez Ash-Fox asmodeos__ aSt3raL Astaroth_ asw Atom- Atomiku atoponce atrus autoklauen avlis axisys AzMoo
<lounge> i need help with a printer... badly :(
<IdleOne> !firestarter > Jimboob
<lounge> Please...????
<Atomiku> Hey _Bianca_ dont do that
<Amaranth> _Bianca_: arg
<_Bianca_> ok
<Atomiku> Never ever do that
<Atomiku> thanks
<arrai> _Bianca_, stfu, son of a bitch!
<_Bianca_> okok
<Pici> _Bianca_ : you just paged everyone with a-- in their name
<_Bianca_> hm
<_Bianca_> just wonder why tab is not working
<Amaranth> _Bianca_: You just made a _bunch_ a computer beep to let people know someone wanted them
<Atomiku> Attack of the A people!
<ant30> aaaag
<Atomiku> see
<Atomiku> lol
<_Bianca_> heh
<holyduck> it works, but you need to type moreof theyr name
<Atomiku> The a's arent very happy D:
<Pici> its working, you need to type more of the persons name, until it becomes unique
<tonyyarusso> bismark: What in the heck was that....
<holyduck> like 2-3 letters
<ant30> please java kill me, don't disturb
<_Bianca_> hah
<geniusvicks> IdleOne, I have installed java including the plugin but it is installed in usr/lib/firefox/plugins, I want the plugin in /media/hda4/firefox/plugins
<tonyyarusso> bismark: Sorry, no you.
<lounge> the printer just doesn't print, i have install ed the drivers... uninstalled them, installed them compiled them from different sources... loads of things - it has to be something obvious...
<_Bianca_> so all as watch on screen
<Wowbagger> So.. can anyone help me out?
<_Bianca_> hah
<_Bianca_> but when you type tab,can you choose name? I cant
<_Bianca_> nu i den
<Pici> _Bianca_ : just continue typing and press tab again, its just telling you that you havent found a unique match yet
<IdleOne> _Bianca_: type the first couple letters of the name then you can hit tab again and it will cycle through the names
<hamre__> _Bianca_: you speak norwegian?
<Jimboob> what about file serving through irc? does xchat have its own fileserver? or is this not allowed to be discussed here?
<geniusvicks> I have installed java including the plugin but it is installed in usr/lib/firefox/plugins, I want the plugin in /media/hda4/firefox/plugins
<_Bianca_> hamre nope
<_Bianca_> ok ok thanks for help people
<IdleOne> Jimboob: xchat.org/plugins and search but xchat doesnt have a "good" fileserver as of yet...you can make one :)
<_Bianca_> Atomiku, like now
<_Bianca_> I got it
<Atomiku> okay cool
<hamre__> 17:22 < _Bianca_> nu i den"a
<hamre__> just sounded norwegian
<_Bianca_> nope its russian and last letter is finnish
<Jimboob> lol ya scripting isnt a smart thing for me :)
<_Bianca_> have finnish keyboard
<Jimboob> what about kiri and iroffer do those work with xchat and ubuntu?
<IdleOne> kiri iroffer? what are they
<Jimboob> servers
<Jimboob> like an xdcc bot
<Wowbagger> I booted from the CD to try out Ubuntu, but my wireless network card didn't work. I tried following the instructions and installing an application called ndiswrapper in order to use the windows drivers, but I couldn't find it on the list of applications. Can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> Jimboob: xchat.org has plugins check it out
<Wowbagger> I have a Dell Latitude D820 with broadcom wireless adapter.
<IdleOne> Jimboob: you can also ask in #xchat
<Jimboob> oh ok thanks
<riotkittie> Wowbagger: did you try launching it from a terminal
<Wowbagger> I'm going to admit that I'm a total newbie with any kind of linux
<vpetro> leo__: hello
<leo__> hello petro
<vpetro> :)
<IdleOne> Wowbagger: Applications>Accesorries>Terminal and type ndiswrapper
<riotkittie> im not familiar with ndiswrapper  myself but if its a GUI app, try hitting ALT + F2 in GNOME and typing either ndiswrapper or  gksu ndiswrapper in the run dialogue
<riotkittie> or, eh, yah, do what IdleOne said :P
<intercool> is there a tool for creating packages to the drivers i compile? just like make-kpkg for kernel ?
<marinonix> hy
<IdleOne> hey
<Wowbagger> Okay, I'll try it out. Thanks for the help, I'll probably be back ;)
<facugaich> intercool, maybe checkinstall?
<marinonix> cemaiface
<riotkittie> intercool: i believe checkinstall will make packa
<riotkittie> errr im slow :P
<intercool> thanks.
<HooGLaNDeR> Hello all. Is there a network installation version of ubuntu out there, which will download the needed packages?
<intercool> Anyone ever gotten the ipw3945 driver to work when compiling with ubuntu source kernel ?
<IdleOne> !netinstall > HooGLaNDeR
<gu014> what is the best way to mount a 2nd hardrive in ubuntu? fdisk -l shows it as /dev/hda system is linux?
<gu014> gparted does not show it
<vit_> hy all
<Astaroth_> gu014: doesnt it mount automatically?
<vit_> please help
<IdleOne> vit_: with?
<gu014> Astaroth: it does not
<vit_> where to get codecs for films .. and haw to install them
<vit_> ?
<gu014> Astaroth: it is listed in gparted when i 'switch devices'
<apokryphos> vit_: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<breedarg> use automatix vit
<IdleOne> !dvd | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<apokryphos> !automatix | breedarg
<ubotu> breedarg: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vit_> thx
<vit_> :)
<breedarg> u r welcome
<IdleOne> vit_: dont use automatix
<breedarg> google it ... is very easy
<breedarg> why?
<IdleOne> !automatix > breedarg
<breedarg> im using automatix and it works perfect
<xtknight> is there a good programming channel here?
<IdleOne> !workforme > breedarg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !worksforme > breedarg
<vit_> what's automatix ?
<breedarg> ill send you the link
<IdleOne> vit_: it isnt anything you want to use but if you decide to use it you are on your own :/
<xtknight> is it really that bad?
<apokryphos> !automatix | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vit_> i wanna see some just avi  films
<apokryphos> xtknight: frequently, yes.
<apokryphos> vit_: then check out the FAQ
<xtknight> vit_: what codec are they using?
<IdleOne> vit_:  use the link that ubotu sent you for adding codecs
<breedarg> with automatix you can install the codecs with just one click
<bicbozi> use gxine
<VincentMX> hi
<breedarg> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Automatix2_on_Ubuntu.2C_Kubuntu.2C_and_Xubuntu
<riflerat> hi, anyone experienced installing raid under ubuntu or kubuntu?
<breedarg> there vit
<riotkittie> installing the codecs with just one click isnt all some have made it out to be
<AlienX> someone highlight me?
<vit_> I'll try :T
<VincentMX> hi
<riotkittie> better to read a few docs and do it properly than rely on a script thas proven problematic :P
<IdleOne> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<breedarg> but it works pefect
<xtknight> !worksforme | breedarg
<ubotu> breedarg: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<breedarg> grrr i hate this bot ... joz
<IdleOne> breedarg: it worked for you but chances are it will break his system and he will be forced to reinstall fresh and probably end up blamming ubuntu and not using ubuntu again so automatix is not recommended and we ask that you dont promote it here
<lounge> l me where i can find a printer support room for ubuntu
<lounge> ?
<IdleOne> !print | lounge
<ubotu> lounge: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bicbozi> my dear friends i have a problem with limewire
<riflerat> anyone experienced installing raid1 under ubuntu or kubuntu?
<breedarg> Could someone ... syncronize an iPAQ with evoloution?
<bicbozi> it doesnt function
<breedarg> r u answering me?
<IdleOne> no he isnt
<IdleOne> bicbozi: #limewire might help you more
<pavan> can any one help me on my resolution problem?
<bicbozi> thanks
<breedarg> Could someone ... syncronize an iPAQ with evoloution?
<pavan> my present resolution is 1024 X 768 but i am not able to get it full screen but 800 X 600 resolution gives me full screen how can i solve this problem?
<chris_shafto> can ubuntu extract .rar?
<breedarg> yeap
<breedarg> not by defaut
<breedarg> you have to install a library
<pavan>  my present resolution is 1024 X 768 but i am not able to get it full screen but 800 X 600 resolution gives me full screen how can i solve this problem?
<chris_shafto> how do i install the library
<Pici> !rar | chris_shafto
<ubotu> chris_shafto: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<breedarg> tthere
<breedarg> Could someone ... syncronize an iPAQ with evoloution?
<pavan>  my present resolution is 1024 X 768 but i am not able to get it full screen but 800 X 600 resolution gives me full screen how can i solve this problem?
<arnnn> sudo gives me error 'username is not in the sudoers file. ' what should I do ?
<T-ROK> hello
<T-ROK> i need help installing TS
<lounge> IdleOne, on that printing thing - ive done everything they all suggest... but still no printing. It puts the page to the queue, then just dissapears into the ether with no printing to show for it!
<lounge> IdleOne, and it's been a long time, and a lot of banging my head against the wall
<Jowi> arnnn, add the user to the admin group
<IdleOne> lounge: the is turboprint ( google it ) but it isnt free
<arnnn> Jowi, how can I do that ?
<lounge> Hmmm...
<IdleOne> lounge: btw if its a canon printer your out of luck :(
<lounge> IdleOne, it's hp
<Jowi> arnnn, login as a user that's got admin rights. "sudo adduser nameofuser admin"
<riotkittie> canons are that bad under linux? :<
<IdleOne> then it should just work but I dont have a printer sorry i cant help more..try searching the ubuntu forums for your model
<IdleOne> riotkittie: yeah
<IdleOne> riotkittie: but turboprint ( not free ) can make them work
<NevroPus> is there a program in ubuntu that can be used to format an external disk to NTFS, need to use it on several computers
<chris_shafto> need to know how to extract .rar
<Tchaka> I have an external hdd, when I plug it on my laptop, Ubuntu mounts it well, but if I want to write files on the hdd, I always need root privilege. How make for a simple user can have all rights on the hdd?
<IdleOne> chris_shafto: right click and extract
<chris_shafto> archive type not supported
<riotkittie> i seem to recall a thread on the forums about getting Canon Pixmas to work with Dapper. i need to look that up at some point.
<Pici> !rar | did you look at this guide? chris_shafto
<ubotu> did you look at this guide? chris_shafto: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IdleOne> !rar > chris_shafto check the msg from ubotu
<riotkittie> not that i ever print but i am sure the day is going to come when i go "wow. i will die if i do not print this!#!"
<IdleOne> Pici: 1 IdleOne: 0
<Pici> IdleOne : that was the second time I gave him the !rar ;)
<IdleOne> Pici: hehe sometimes it takes a few tries to get it working right lol
<ferret_0567__> What are "Backported Updates" in Ubuntu 6.10?
<babis85> hello, how could i synchronize a video file with it's subtitles?
<ferret_0567__> I think I know, just want to make sure
<IdleOne> Ferret:  If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<IdleOne> ferret_0567_: ^^^
<bicbozi> yo bros i am back with my prob
<Pici> ferret_0567__ : not to be confused with security updates, those go in a seperate repository
<IdleOne> bicbozi: limewire prob still
<bicbozi> in da limewire no answer
<bicbozi> what is better limewire or frostwire ?
<IdleOne> bicbozi: use azereus or other ubuntu torrent app. check synaptic there are plenty of them
<ferret_0567__> Those are updates to software so you can get updates to newer versions of software than ones that came with Ubuntu 6.10?
<Pici> ferret_0567__ : Exactly
<IdleOne> ferret_0567_: yeah
<HymnToLife> Ferret, not exactlyt
<Pici> Almost exactly
<ferret_0567__> Can you tell me "exactly" please?
<HymnToLife> they don't give you newer versions, they fix bugs and/or security flaws in existing ones
<IdleOne> sorta kinda exactly but not exactly exactly :P
<eternal_p> good morning all..I am trying to get virtualbox to work with my USB devices, as I have been told, I need to give, myself and/or virtual box access to /proc/bus/usb to grab the devices...how am I able to do that (giving it read/write permissions)
<ferret_0567__> ok
<ferret_0567__> Do you think I should enable that?
<metroman> Where can I get the alternate install CD for version 6.10?
<HymnToLife> ferret_0567_, definitely
<IdleOne> metroman: ubuntu.com
<pavan_> i have a Problem with 1024 X 768 resolution it is not full screen where as 800 X 600 is full screen resolution how can i solve this
<nikitis> Hey guys, I got a question.  How would I go about getting a program such as "Tilda" to run when ubuntu starts?
<ferret_0567__> Boot Up Manager (bum) is a recommended piece of software for 6.10?
<HymnToLife> pavan_, what exactly does it do instead of running full screen ?
<janoka> sziasztok
<ferret_0567__> I used that with Ubuntu 6.06, then got fed up with FC6, then switched back to Ubuntu with version 6.10 of it
<pavan_> it is cutting the the screen up to 60% on both left and right sides
<variant> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<soundray> I want gnome to ignore the mouse movement/clicks for determining idle state (screensaver). Is that possible? Please don't suggest to unplug the mouse ;)
<pavan_> HyanToLife, do u understand my problem?
<NevroPus> how do I format an external disk to NTFS? need a format I can use both in Linux and Windows
<ferret_0567__> Does anybody know why I could be getting errors about ide and hdc (my DVD/CD-RW) drive?
<ferret_0567__> It's a laptop
<ferret_0567__> Also, no floppy, so I have seen errors about fd0 too
<cinnix> how do I add the bottom panel back in gnome? i seem to have removed it
<riotkittie> pavan_: err. does your monitor have buttons on it that will allow you to adjust the horizontal size?
<variant> soundray: you could make a gnome-screensaver script that stops mouse support when started and enables it again when stopped
<soundray> NevroPus: I'd recommend ext3. You can install ext2fsd in Windows to read/write that partition
<variant> cinnix: right click the panel and new panel
<riotkittie> cinnix: open a prompt and killall gnome-panel
<pavan_> yaaaa i have
<riotkittie> err nevermind
<ferret_0567__> ide: failed opcode was: unknown ... hdc: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<pavan_> i have adjust it to Max horizontal size
<riotkittie> i thought gnome demanded 2 panels ?
<NevroPus> ok soundray, but why wont GParted fix it?
<cinnix> variant: i mean the whole panel at the bottom is gone
<rage_> NevroPus: If you want to use it with linux dont use NTFS.
<variant> NevroPus: i agree with soundray, i have used ext2/3 support on a windows box before, it's pretty flawless (appears just as annohter drive)
<cinnix> i removed it b accident
<soundray> variant: that would disable the mouse once the screensaver is running. But I want the screensaver to start even in the presence of mouse motion...
<variant> cinnix: yeah, so create a new one and add the buttons back in
<rage_> NevroPus: there is no good write support for NTFS file systems.
<riotkittie> feah right clicky on the top panel
<aciddrops> hi how do i get flash to work in 64 bit land
<variant> soundray: I see.. wouldn't that be annoying if you were browsing hte news on the web or something?
<NevroPus> ok, I'll use ext3, but why wont GParted fix it? Is there a bether partition program for ubuntu?
<Pici> aciddrops : afaik, you dont
<soundray> NevroPus: you need ntfsprogs to make an NTFS in Linux
<variant> soundray: I would think that thats hard coded.. if it's written in java I could fix it for you but i don't think it is!
<aciddrops> pici someone said you can do it with a script?
<pavan_> i have adjust it to Max horizontal size
<Pici> aciddrops : I think you can run firefox/flash as a 32 bit app, but then its not under 64
<NevroPus> but I get an error when I try ext3/ext2 also
<soundray> variant: not as annoying as gnome mistaking every little shake of the table for activity ;)
<cinnix> variant: sorry, tired and need my eyes tested, thankyou :)
<riotkittie> pavan_: in that case, i have no suggestions. sorry.
<variant> NevroPus: gparted only works for the filesystems whose tools are installed
<variant> cinnix: np
<aciddrops> will 32 bit firefox run on 64bit?
<holyduck> yup
<soundray> variant: thanks for your help, I'll find a way to live with it.
<holyduck> with --force-architecture
<pavan_> i have a Problem with 1024 X 768 resolution it is not full screen where as 800 X 600 is full screen resolution how can i solve this
<soundray> aciddrops: with a bit of tweaking. Search the forums for Kilz's instructions.
<NevroPus> so I need to install a "addon" for gparted to format to ext2/ext3?
<pavan_> i have a Problem with 1024 X 768 resolution it is not full screen where as 800 X 600 is full screen resolution how can i solve this
<variant> soundray: you on an oil drilling platform or something? (lots of vibration :))
<IdleOne> !patience | pavan
<ubotu> pavan: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<variant> NevroPus: yes, but it should be allready installed
<zyth> pavan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<pavan_> i have a Problem with 1024 X 768 resolution it is not full screen where as 800 X 600 is full screen resolution how can i solve this
<soundray> variant: old shaky house, building works going on on the racecourse next door ;)
<zyth> select 1024x768 as a resolution
<zyth> and dont repeat like that :P
<variant> soundray: lol
<variant> soundray: use a trackball ;)
<pavan_> yaa i have done but that oh Thanx
<pavan_> Thanx to all
<variant> NevroPus: extfsprogs i think it is called
<Balsamic_Chicken> can open office be installed on windows? if so, could someone give the download address, thx
<Pici> Balsamic_Chicken : openoffice.org?
<riotkittie> openoffice.orf
<variant> Balsamic_Chicken: yes, openoffice.org click download
<NevroPus> weird. I get the error message: The following operation could not be applied to disk: Format /dev/sda1 as ext2
<riotkittie> err org
<soundray> variant: I can suspend the mouse from the edge of the desk by the cable. This will shorten the life of the hardware, though ;)
<Balsamic_Chicken> variant thx
<riotkittie> imagine taht :P
<variant> NevroPus: is it mounted?
<NevroPus> I have unmounted it
<variant> soundray: is it such a big deal? perhaps gconf has some "jitter" option for screensaver
<Pici> soundray : turn the monitor off
<soundray> variant: no such luck
<variant> NevroPus: if you want to format it do it manualy: mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1
<slyfox> Please help. I have a sound problem. Video and mp3 and general sound work fine, but when it comes to skype or Gizmo, the sound has problems. Whenever I make a call, the sound is like when you have 100% cpu usage and are playing an mp3 file, it has this buzzing noise. Like: "He l  l l l l oooo, Wel l  l l coooo me to Sk   y y yy  pppeee tteeesst caaall"  Same happens in Gizmo. I trid both - ALSA and OSS (no idea what
<slyfox> they mean though, I am a noob) and both have the same problem. When I look at the cpu usage when making a call, both programs are not using full cpu, they use very little - the normal usage. The sound is still choppy. What is going on?
<soundray> Pici: yeah, I will
* soundray thinks that sometimes a low-tech solution is best
<pavan_> i am not able to have Restart button and shutdown button in Quit menu
<variant> slyfox: skype is bs quite frankly.. but your best bet is to ask on skype forums
<pavan_> i am using sudo init 0 to shut down
<soundray> slyfox: I think you do have full CPU usage. Maybe the system monitor just isn't keeping up.
<variant> pavan_: add the logout button to the panel
<Lunar_Lamp> pavan, are you using XGL?
<variant> pavan_: and you should use sudo shutdown -h now or sudo halt
<soundray> slyfox: I think there's a way to select less demanding codecs in skype.
<slyfox> soundray: and same with Gizmo?
<slyfox> variant: and same with Gizmo?
<variant> slyfox: whats gizmo?
<soundray> slyfox: sry, don't know about gizmo
<slyfox> soundray: http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<slyfox> variant: http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<andriijas> is there any alternatives to vmware? open source preferable
<beasty> andriijas: sure
<beasty> :p
<variant> andriijas: qemu is quite good
<soundray> andriijas: xen, qemu
<beasty> parallels :p
<Pici> andriijas : qemu, xen, kqemu
<soundray> andriijas: bochs
<variant> andriijas: you would probably want to use kqemu with it though (kernel module to make it fully virtualised)
<variant> andriijas: xen is good to but you can't use it to run windows on linux unless you have a CPU that supports intel VT or AMD pacifica tech
<variant> andriijas: most of the core2 duo cpus have intel vt support
<soundray> Is anyone running ubuntu in a Parallels VM?
<variant> andriijas: xen is also harder to set up thant he others..
<rohanrhu> merhaba
<rohanrhu> hello
<mick666> www.freepenguin.135.it
<rohanrhu> Pardus Linux > #pardus
<rohanrhu> www.pardus.org.tr/en
<IdleOne> trolls
<variant> !op yo, bunch of trolls here
<variant> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<riotkittie> lurvly.
<variant> man, that !op thing is kidna overkill :)
<gnomefreak> variant: ?
<andriijas> beasty: variant Pici soundray thx!
<nikitis> Can I get some help with Compiz?
<variant> gnomefreak: sorry, guy pasting link to some client tracking site..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> rohanrhu: please stop that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.104.168.71]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<aciddrops> is ff 2.0 better then flock or ice weasel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Pici> aciddrops : they're all pretty much the same thing
<soundray> !best | aciddrops
<ubotu> aciddrops: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<aciddrops> hehe thanks
<variant> is there a better way to report someone doing something like that than typeing !op ?
<variant> like for example, type !badboy and hte nick of hte person in question and have that /msg'd to the ops..
<apokryphos> variant: if it's a problematic user in the channel *at the time* then ops is good to call (unless you can see an op that is active)
<nikitis> When I install xgl/Compiz following the Ubuntuguide.com's site.  When I run the script "thefuture" as it says to do.  I get an error that says GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing.  /nl  Compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0 /nl Compiz.real: No manageble screens found on display :0.0  Can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<variant> apokryphos: fair enough
<VincentMX> how do i get cgi-bin to work in apache2?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Hi all, I am facing a problem in Edgy Eft... It logs me off to the login screen, when I leave my system idle for about 10-15 mins!!! Any help???
<IdleOne> !compiz > nikitis
<Jowi> nikitis, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<Jowi> gOLdenHaWK3D, about at the same time as the screensaver kicks in? try to deactivate it and see if that is the cause for it...
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: I guess this would be a screensaver crashing the X server.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ok
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: or set it to just blank the screen
<gOLdenHaWK3D> oh! i will disable the screensaver, and report in again. Thanx dudes!!!
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: want another hint?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> sure!
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: it could be the powersaving.
<variant> the nouveau project looks really promising! I hope it is included instead of the proprietry nvidia drivers
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: try 'xset dpms force off' to see if that just blanks the screen as it should, or if it crashes your X
<gOLdenHaWK3D> soundray: i checked power options already!!! its set to "never"!!!
<apokryphos> variant: promising? Good project, but not very promising so far.
<apokryphos> no 3d
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: that's wasteful though
<variant> apokryphos: there is 3d support, limmited for sure but it's there
<gOLdenHaWK3D> soundray: shuld i try it now???
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: yes, why not
<VincentMX> anybody in here who knows how to get cgi-bin to work in apache2? i've ib installed libapache2-mod-perl2 and php5-cgi
<gOLdenHaWK3D> soundray: ok, trying, 1 min!
<variant> apokryphos: they seem to be making fastprogress too.. the website isn't updated with the latest developments very often though
<Drel3> hello everyone!!!i installed limewire but he doesnt work can someone help me
<gumpish> When will the next LTS release happen?
<variant> apokryphos: the #nouveau channel is very active (all development discussion very little banter)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> soundray: Just a blank screen, and my desktop appeared again when i moved the mouse!
<soundray> Drel3: first, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and say no to the question. Then try again.
<IdleOne> gumpish: Im guessing 3-5yrs
<welshbyte> VincentMX: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/cgi.html
<VincentMX> ok
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: it must be one or some of the screensavers then. It shouldn't happen if you set "Blank screen only" and reactivate dpms
<VincentMX> thnx, welsh
<gOLdenHaWK3D> soundray: thanx man! thank you!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> soundray: i deactivated screensaver!
<soundray> gOLdenHaWK3D: yw
<IdleOne> think I want to upgrade to fiesty...should I?
<Drel3> thx man!!
<soundray> IdleOne: I've installed it on a Mac Pro. Great so far, except no wireless as yet (haven't tried cafuego's package yet)
<welshbyte> IdleOne: only if you can live with the possibility of it breaking
<IdleOne> welshbyte: worst that can happen is i reinstall 6.10 and configure again lol
<soundray> Drel3: limewire expects /bin/sh to link to /bin/bash -- default is /bin/dash on edgy.
<Jimb00b> does ubuntu have its own extracter? like for .rar's, .zip, files that have been split and have extentions like .001 does ubuntu need anything for these?
<variant> IdleOne: I did a while ago (about 2 weeks) it works pretty flawlessly although thereis a constant risk of it being totaly borked by one of the regular updates
<welshbyte> IdleOne: if you have nothing to lose, go right ahead
<variant> IdleOne: beryl etc all work.. if you'r on edgy though there are not a whole lot of differences yet.. not really worth the risk
<shwag> variant: agreed
<welshbyte> IdleOne: #ubuntu+1 for feisty discussion, of course
<soundray> Jimb00b: file-roller
<jcwinnie> Is this the place to ask a Feisty question?
<xtknight> jcwinnie: #ubuntu+1
<soundray> jcwinnie: no, go to #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> variant: on Edgy and if there isnt much difference then I'll wait for stable release
<IdleOne> variant: and welshbyte ty for the info
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<variant> IdleOne: np
<shwag> how do I turn off the startup msg for screen ?
<Jimb00b> file-roller? does that do rar's zip's and others? does it come packaged in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.104.168.71]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<shwag>   /etc/screenrc  #startup_message off
<shwag> i see
<soundray> Jimb00b: it's part of the default ubuntu desktop. For rar support, you need an additional package
<soundray> !rar | Jimb00b
<ubotu> Jimb00b: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jojoman02> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Jimb00b> ok so what formats does ubuntu reconize and extract then?
<Jimb00b> !info unrar-free
<|LF-r|mrSmiles> question, is there anyway to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06?
<metroman> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installation always freezes at 81%, when it is running 32gnome_power_manager.
<Jimmey> |LF-r|mrSmiles, replace all instances of "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.lisdty
<Jimmey> with the word "dapper"
<jojoman02> jimb00b: zip, tar, gz
<Jimmey> Then "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<soundray> Jimb00b: you can extract most archive formats. Preferred ones are tar.gz and zip
<|LF-r|mrSmiles> is that all?
<soundray> Jimb00b: and tar.bz2
<soundray> |LF-r|mrSmiles: no
<Jimb00b> sometime i get file extensions .001 to .005 i use hjsplit to join it but can ubuntu do it?
<soundray> |LF-r|mrSmiles: after that you need to run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Jimmey> I'm trying to connect to a windows share on 192.168.1.205. The folder is C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\SharedDocs. The shared file is SharedDocs, so to the network, it looks like "\\JANE\ShareDocs". How can I connect to it?
<soundray> Jimb00b: you can just cat those together
<Jimb00b> cat?
<soundray> Jimb00b: try 'man cat'
<soundray> !cli | Jimb00b
<ubotu> Jimb00b: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jimb00b> ok one more question...
<Jimb00b> the puter down stairs is link through a router up here and is running winxp can i still be conected with both puters?
<codi> hey guys, need a little help installing beryl
<codi> i've got the nvidia drivers already running for WoW, so can I just install beryl following the 6.10 instructions?
<soundray> Jimb00b: yes, but only if you learn how to spell "computer"
<codi> and skip the nvidia driver part?
<Jimb00b> computer... better?
<Jimb00b> lol
<soundray> Jimb00b: well done. Now describe your setup in a little more detail.
<codi> or better yet, i already have beryl installed, now i'm about to restart x. if it all goes wrong, how can i switch back to gnome without beryl?
<jojoman02> does unrar for linux support multiple rar files .r00 .r01 .r02 etc??
<Tux> Yeah
<jojoman02> Tux: was that yeah to my question?
<Jimb00b> im running two winxp boxes one upstairs one downstairs connected through a dlink router. im planning on changing this computer :) to ubuntu and leaving the one downstairs as is will the both still function with my router?
<Tux> Yes
<soundray> Jimb00b: yes, that should be easy.
<Tux> Yes jojoman02
<Jimb00b> i can still setup through browser?
<Triforce> yes
<soundray> Jimb00b: yes, at least I haven't heard of any problems with D-Link routers in that respect.
<|LF-r|mrSmiles> i need more help. my hard drive has 3 partitions 1-windows xp 2-want ubuntu 3-general storage, how can i install ubuntu to the second one
<Jimb00b> excellent :)
<Jimmey> |LF-r|mrSmiles, use the installer? You can delete the partition that's already there, and the installer will use the space freed
<Triforce> Select "Manually set up partitions"
<|LF-r|mrSmiles> ok thanks for all the great help
<yellow> hey guys, is sync-kde the only alternative to activesync ? does it work well ?
<tausen> hey - does anyone know anybody who has a MacBook 2GHz?
<silberruecken> Helo
<soundray> yellow: you can use multisync instead of the kde frontent, but the backend will still be synce. I found it a bit painful to setup and am not using it routinely
<yellow> ok i'll check it out
<sebsebseb> I have had Windows 2000 Pro and so on before in virtual machine.
<sebsebseb> VMware player
<yellow> Thanks soundray for the head up
<sebsebseb> and VMware server
<webben> Does anyone know how to get Focus to work in a vaguely consistent manner, such that, for example, you can open gvim and click inside another window, and thus both activate that window and bring it to the forefront.
<soundray> yellow: there is a thread on the ubuntu forums that finally helped me make it work at all.
<sebsebseb> however now I am thinking about putting XP Home in Edgy in a virtual machine or emulater. and up for trying something new I guess
<sebsebseb> and I would rather use open source than cloused source VMware stuff
<tausen> I'm having problems with keybindings
<torrrrr> hi
<yellow> yeah, me too sebsebseb
<soundray> yellow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<sebsebseb> ,but which is the best  for XP Home in Edgy?  VMware player,  heck no it don't do full screen.  so  VMware Server,  XEN or QEMU or something else?
<torrrrr> I changed my eth0 IP and lost the ability to use the DNS. Please help
<tausen> anybody know how to configure keyboard for MacBook?
<newz2000> Mouse stopped working, dmesg says (repeatedly): [17190599.520000]  hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled
<newz2000> This has been happening for a couple weeks now, and it's growing more frequent. It's not isolated to the mouse, either... any USB device.
<newz2000> Any ideas what's happening?
<torrrrr> how can I make the resolv.conf go to the new IP
<torrrrr> ?
<soundray> webben: want you want is called click-to-focus and autoraise in the unix world :)
* sebsebseb yellow:  what's that you want to run XP HOme in  Edgy?
<Ndut2> hi guys
<soundray> newz2000: could it be a faulty hub or USB cable?
<yellow> sebsebseb, i just want to sync my phone with dapper
<yellow> :)
<webben> soundray, Then why does it work like that sometimes and not other times.
<yellow> so i can put music on it
<soundray> webben: are you on gnome?
<Jimb00b> i noticed there are all these weird named ubuntus but i only have 6.10 which should i get?
<newz2000> soundray: I don't think it's a hub, cause it happens on the hub or the laptops built in ports, since its several devices, I doubt a cable
<webben> soundray, yeah
<webben> soundray, switching between metacity and beryl depending on how infuriated I get
<newz2000> Jimb00b: you've got the right one
<Jimb00b> whats breezey ect ???
<tausen> no help here? - okay... have fun !
<webben> I've played with just about every click to focus option I can find in gconf and beryl settings.
<torrrrr> strange the changes I made didn't change /etc/network/interfaces
<soundray> webben: oh, if you're switching between wm's I don't know how you'd get it to be consistent.
<webben> No matter what way I configure things behaviour never seems terribly consistent.
<webben> soundray, not consistent /between/ wm's
<webben> consistent with either
<newz2000> Jimb00b: Breezy is the development code name for an older version
<soundray> webben: why not configure different users for different wms?
<Stormx2> Yo. Kinda been looking for a while. Can someone suggest an app I can feed a formula, give it a range of values to test, and it'll spit out a graph?
<yellow> thanks soundray and sebsebseb :)
<Jimb00b> so which one to i have? whats edgy and others?
<yellow> i'll try to see if xen works
<yellow> :)
<webben> soundray, Sorry I'm not being clear. I'll use either wm. So long as it is consistent with itself.
<webben> soundray, see this http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12034 bug
<_archangel> hi, what is the package name for the apache web server ?
<Stormx2> _archangel: apache2
<webben> part of the problem I suspect is beryl's unreliability
<_archangel> lol thx
<Stormx2> I think...
<soundray> webben: sry, you are clearly better informed than I am... Have you considered using focus-follows-mouse & no autoraise and just getting used to it? It has many advantages for power users...
<Ndut2> any one here
<Ndut2> using xubuntu ?
<webben> soundray, I did experiment with that. It drove to me to distraction to be honest. ;)
<webben> soundray, but thanks for the suggestion :)
<Jimmey> I need help connecting to a Windows share
<Jimb00b> so which one do i have? whats edgy and others? I've also seen ones called ubuntu satanic adition ect.
<soundray> webben: yw ;)  Next time I'll try and be a real help.
<Pici> Jimb00b : what?
<soundray> Jimb00b: you said you have 6.10. That's also called Edgy Eft, or edgy for short
<newz2000> Jimb00b: Ubuntu is made to be easy to create a derivative of, so people frequently create clones of Ubuntu that have minor or even major customization.
<setuid> How can I get my wireless card to start up at boot? It used to, and now no longer does.
<Jimb00b> i noticed a 6.11 or something somewhere whats that?
<newz2000> Jimb00b: typo I'm sure. Is it on www.ubuntu.com?
<soundray> setuid: make sure you have an 'auto wlan0' entry in /etc/network/interfaces (replace wlan0 appropriately)
<setuid> I do
<setuid> auto ath0
<soundray> Jimb00b: that's not official - the next release is planned to be 7.04 (April 2007)
<shmeelAway> i am trying to put files from ubuntu onto a external hardrive, but the external harddrive says i don't have the authority, any1 know how to fix that?
<maja> just did a fresh install of Edgy and NO NETWORK INTERFACES, what gives?
<benkillin> drivers, maybe
<benkillin> whats the NIC
<phan0x> Hey
<maja> no eth1 or eth0, just lo
<maja> wireless worked fine in Dapper
<benkillin> it's a wireless card?
<soundray> setuid: any errors relating to ath0 in dmesg?
<maja> neither ethernet nor wireless works now
<setuid> Nope
<benkillin> look in the logs for some info (/var/log)
<maja> in the ->system->administration->network dialog there is no option to enable to disable the network interfeaces
<soundray> setuid: any messages at all relating to ath0?
<setuid> rafb coming, jus a sec
<instabin> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<ShadowX> sup guys, Im back
<setuid> soundray, http://rafb.net/p/kiYUnk88.html
<soundray> setuid: oh, you've configured a bridge. That's out of my depth, sry
<setuid> Its not a bridge, that's how madwifi sets it up somehow
<shmeelAway> alright, well how about this then: how can i get my windows virtual machine to read my external harddrive
<setuid> Its just a standard wifi card, talking to a WRT
<Jimb00b> all right guys thanks time to make the move :)
<pbureau> maja what does lspci tell you
<soundray> setuid: what do you have to do to make it come up?
<setuid> soundray, Just issue an ifconfig essid blah blah, and it comes up
<aalhamad> what is the command line to remove a file as a root??
<pbureau> rm
<maja> pbureau lspci shows both my cards
<setuid> It seems like its not getting the ssid and such from /etc/network/interfaces at boot
<pbureau> maja- no I  meant what chipset is it ?
<maja> I'd pastebin the output but I can't get online
<minimec> Hi folks. Does anyone of use the gui interface of 'imwheel'?
<maja> Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<aalhamad> pbureau sudo rm file.html
<Jimmey> What would be the best way for me to share a number of Windows games, I play in WINE, between myself and another user - Instead of having one copy of the game in my $HOME, and one in his?
<shmeelAway> mmk, fine, can someone please tell me how to locate files? is there a command? i installed something but i don't know where and i want to delete it
<aalhamad> pbureau sudo rm ~/file.html
<soundray> setuid: perhaps it's a timing issue. Try adding 'ifconfig essid blah blah...' to /etc/rc.local
<maja> I plugged a wire into ethernet and still no connection
<Jimmey> shmeelAway, how did you install it?
<pbureau> maja- prism card eh... check synaptic, load the module for it
<shmeelAway> it was vmware server
<concept10> Im trying to upgrade to feisty using gksu "update-manager -d" - I keep getting an error saying I cant install ubuntu-desktop because it depends on xorg and its not going to be installed.  Suggestions anyone?
<setuid> soundray, But this _used to_ work fine, and now it doesn't. All I did was comment out the ssid/key lines in /etc/network/interfaces when I was travelling, so I could use a public WAP, and now it when I uncomment them back, it refuses to come up right.
<shmeelAway> i just went to the website and extracted it, then ran some commands
<maja> pbureau I would but I can't even get a wired connection now
<Jimmey> shmeelAway, did you install it via synaptic?
<Jimmey> shmeelAway, I see. Try "locate fileyouwanttosearchfor"
<shmeelAway> no, through their website
<maja> is there any way to get my wired ethernet up???
<IdleOne> concept10: install sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<lexko> I can't seem to get ubuntu installed using LVM2 via the installer. I have a ext3 boot and then want to install root on an LVM2 partition. I haven't come across any solutions, but it seems to be doable. any thoughts?
<pbureau> maja plug it in and check network manage to enable it
<IdleOne> concept10: forget that
<soundray> setuid: do you want to pastebin your interfaces?
<IdleOne> concept10: install "xorg"
<maja> pbureau the network dialog under system->administration is missing "enable" and "disable"
<shmeelAway> hmm, alright, will do jimmy
<setuid> soundray, sure, hold on
<soundray> lexko: afaik, you need the alternate installer
<maja> and the only device is lo
<maja> no eth1 or eth0
<setuid> soundray, which one do you want? ifconfig -a or just iwconfig?
<Stormx2> Uhg. Anyone studing mathematics here? I have a question ^_^
<_archangel> one more question, whats the package name for proftp ?
<soundray> setuid: /etc/network/interfaces
<livingtm> Hey why might SoundRecorder record ONCE, then only silence after that?
<setuid> Oh, sure... hold on
<minimec> well ... there should be someone on that channel using a Logitech MOuse in combination with 'imwheel'... Am I right? ;)
<pbureau> maja lspci | grep ethernet does it see the wired ether card ?
<soundray> !proftpd | _archangel
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<Stormx2> _archangel: proftbd I think...
<Stormx2> ftp*
<Pici> Stormx2 : you could try in #ubuntu-offtopic ,but this really isnt the place to ask
<setuid> shoogt, I think I just found the problem
<Stormx2> kay.
<pbureau> minimec- you may get a better answer if you asked your problem
<lexko> soundray: is that the server CD? i saw some mention of that installer, but couldn't find a link
<maja> pbureau nope
<soundray> lexko: no
<soundray> !alternate | lexko
<ubotu> lexko: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<_archangel> Stormx2 : thats not it
<concept10> IdleOne, i get this error: xorg: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed
<aalhamad> how can i create a folder as rooot??
<pbureau> maja so it sees your wifi but not the eth0 card... reboot the box with wired plugged in
<aalhamad> how can i create a folder as root? using commandline
<lexko> ah so I owuld have to install Alternate as Dapper and then upgrade to Edgey?
<soundray> aalhamad: 'sudo mkdir /path/folder'
<IdleOne> concept10: #ubuntu+1 for help with fiesty
<Pici> _archangel :I think he meant proftpd
<maja> pbureau it shows the ethernet card if I just type "grep"
<aalhamad> thanks
<soundray> lexko: no, there is an alternate edgy as well
<maja> I mean lspci
<_archangel> E: Couldn't find package proftp
<pbureau> aalhamad- all root command start with sudo dude... so mkdir for root = sudo mkdir directoryname
<IdleOne> lexko: you can install edgy with alternate also
<concept10> IdleOne, im there already, no help, but this has more to do with edgy
<Pici> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<wikiadm> join #php
<soundray> _archangel: read carefully: proftpd
<minimec> pbureau: Yeah... You're right. Ok. Imwheel is working well, so no problem using the software, but the GUI (indicating the window class) doesn't start. I get an 'signal 11' error.
<shmeelAway> locate didn't work
<maja> why should I be having issues like this? dapper was fine, now edgy's ruining my weekend
<soundray> shmeelAway: try 'sudo updatedb' to fix locate
<IdleOne> concept10: i dont think Fiesty is for you it is still beta and if you cant get to upgrade to it then you probably wont be able to fix the problems that might arise from the it
<Pici> shmeelAway : you could try sudo find / | grep filename
<minimec> pbureau: I don't now, if this is my computer with an hardware problem (I don't think so), or a bug in the ubuntu version of omwheel
<_archangel> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<pbureau> maja dont feel bad I just spend 45 mins helping someone else , got it workingin the end
<IdleOne> *the it? lol
<IdleOne> !repos | _archangel
<ubotu> _archangel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Pici> _archangel : you need to enable the universe repositories see !universe for info
<pbureau> minimec- I do use it so I am of no help here
<concept10> IdleOne, never mind, I need to get on feisty, but thanks for trying
<Pici> or what ubotu said
<aalhamad> how can i create a file ..? using commandline
<_archangel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pbureau> s/do/dont
<minimec> pbureau: OK ;)
<shatrat> aalhamad, "touch filename"
<maja> pbureau, still no connection after boot
<shmeelAway> hmm
<shmeelAway> k
<aalhamad> how can i create a text file ..? using commandline
<BTR> Hi, how do i change my color settings
<shatrat> aalhamad, that will make an empty file named filename
<aalhamad> ok..
<aalhamad> thanks
<IdleOne> aalhamad: sudo nano filename.txt
<soundray> !cli | aalhamad
<ubotu> aalhamad: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<minimec> anyone in cyberspace getting an 'signal 11' error while starting 'imwheel -c'?
<aalhamad> nano or touch?
<IdleOne> aalhamad: either will work
<aalhamad> ok
<shmeelAway> what was the command to see if somehting was installed in the first place or not?
<soundray> aalhamad: touch to create an empty file. nano to edit
<aalhamad> thanks
<Pici> aalhamad : touch creates an empty file, nano lets you edit it
<shmeelAway> -l greb somehting?
<soundray> shmeelAway: 'dpkg -l packagename'
<IdleOne> nano will also create the empty file if it doesnt exist
<hjmills> hi all
<hjmills> what is everybodys best time saving trick (on linux)
<Pici> 900 people reply, hi
<LtSmith> Noiam not but I'm sure If  you look on the wiki or the forums you might be able to figure out how to fix the issue.
<shatrat> hjmills, dont install beryl
<Pici> hjmills : using the cli effectivly, like making use of shell scripts, grep, etc
<hjmills> shatrat, lol - because of the rendering time or because u end up playing with the fancy eye candy?
<shatrat> hjmills, because I spend more time tinkering than sleeping
<IdleOne> Pici: that command is sudo reply nick hi #ubuntu
<LtSmith> Please don't install beryl.
<soundray> hjmills: I completely concur with Pici
<hjmills> shatrat, lol - i have it installed but mainly to wow the people who see the cool fire effects and the cube - the transparency is good too
<hjmills> soundray and Pici, any apps in particular?
<shmeelAway> hmm, somethings wrong, i clearly have installed vmware player, but when i type in the command and look for "vmware player" it returns nothing
<soundray> hjmills: find and xargs
<hjmills> soundray, i havent discovered xargs and is find better than locate?
<shatrat> hjmills, and fortune!
<tbf> is there a chance I'll see epiphany 2.16.2 instead of 2.16.1 in edgy? 2.16.1 complains "The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded." instead of just visiting google - which is quite annoying; in 2.16.2 this bug shall be fixed.
<soundray> hjmills: two different kettle of fish
<Pici> shmeelAway : package names are one word, so just try to look for vmware
<shmeelAway> i did
<shmeelAway> nothing
<hjmills> shatrat, now since you told me about your tinkering habits im inclined to disbelieve that
<Led-Hed> I cant seem to mount a NFS share from fstab,  I installed the portmap & nfs-common packages, and can mount a NFS share manually, but can seem to mount it from fstab.
<LjL> hjmills: there's just quite different. locate is fast, because it uses a database. however, the database is updated only daily (by default). find is slower but actually searches the filesystem, and has a load of options for narrowing down your searches
<Pici> shmeelAway : did you install it as a .deb package or from one of the repos, or some other way?
<hjmills> shatrat, also - have you tried using cowsay with fortune? (cowsay `fortune`)
<arnnn> Jowi, thank you
<shmeelAway> i downloaded some tar.gz file i think, extracted it and installed w/ some command
<soundray> hjmills: find all files in your home folder that were created today and search them for 'string': 'find ~ -mtime -1 -print0 | xargs -0 grep string'
<shatrat> hjmills, fortune|cowsay
<hjmills> shatrat, oops - my bad
<LtSmith> i bet ypu probably  used the ./ionstall.sh command.
<Pici> shmeelAway : there may be an uninstall script in that archive, such as make uninstall or make remove (you'd need to look at the isntall readme'
<hjmills> soundray, so is the print0 the bit to send it to xargs with the -0
<shmeelAway> bah, i create so much trouble for myself lol
<shmeelAway> thxfor the help, hopefully i'll get it working
<soundray> hjmills: yes. You can do without -print0 and -0 if you don't use spaces or tabs in your filenames.
<concept10> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<soundray> hjmills: I will try saving some time now using Ctrl-Q on my IRC client... Bye
<hjmills> soundray, thanks :D that is helpful
<Pici> Isnt xargs just a fancy way of getting $@ ?
<Led-Hed> does the default Ubuntu Edgy install block ssh connections?
<Pici> Led-Hed : the default install doesnt include the sshd server
<Led-Hed> Pici: well that explains it.  Thanks
<Alexc90> how i can record a stream tv?
<Hamled> Is there any reason decompyle is not available in edgy?
<Alexc90> with mplayers
<LjL> Hamled: the most likely is that nobody was interested in making a package.
<eboogie> Good afternoo, guys.
<Hamled> LjL, but it's back in fiesty :(
<LjL> Hamled: then request a backport
<eboogie> Quick question: when someone says they're running gnome with engage, are they saying that they are running gnome and enlightenment?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Hamled about backports | Hamled, see the private message from Ubotu
<riotkittie> tab = enter on the logon screen = ... teh most annoying thing ever.
<shatrat> riotkittie, do you have a tab in the middle of your login name?
<riotkittie> shatrat: no :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dyn-88-123-86-37.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by LjL
<shatrat> I dont see a problem.  The most annoying thing ever is when my wireless keyboard isnt connected properly and I have to ctrl alt backspace in order to log in
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216.72.46.162]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.242.237.239]  by LjL
<wellstevesays> hello?
<shatrat> or the most annoying thing ever could be Whoopie Goldberg
<shatrat> its a tossup
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@as54-tr1.dlp453.bih.net.ba]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.6.151.110]  by LjL
<wellstevesays> When installing Ubuntu, do you put the ISO on a disc or do you put the items in the ISO on it?
<shatrat> Hello wellstevesays, what do you say?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.241.244.2]  by LjL
<IdleOne> wellstevesays: the iso on disc
<xtknight> wellstevesays, you burn the ISO to the cd directly
<RageAgainstThis_> how could can i convert .deb to rpm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Alarm> hello. whats the best way to check my filesystem AND check my partition for general errors ? i saw fsck , but dont know what parameters to use actually
<shatrat> wellstevesays, an iso is a disk image, you burn it using a dvd burning software
<xtknight> wellstevesays, in other words, your disk imaging program will read the ISO and copy it bit-by-bit to the CD
<riotkittie> but im not a fan of teh (as an aside, i miss xchat and its autocorrection) mice, and am prone to tab to switching fields
<wellstevesays> Hmm I guess it just doesn't want to work
<Alarm> or if it would be better to restart and get into recovery mode to do that fsck
<riotkittie> then BAM, i am in gnome :\
<shatrat> wellstevesays, I dont know what youre using to burn it, but there should be an Import Image or a Tool, Burn Image, option somewhere
<IdleOne> wellstevesays: when you burn the iso make sure you chose to burn image and not burn data
<wellstevesays> I used Disk Utility
<wellstevesays> I was just making sure
<xtknight> wellstevesays, use a freeware called "IMgBurn", great program for windows for Image burning
<wellstevesays> Yeah I'm using OS X
<wellstevesays> The PC i'm putting it on uses XP
<Pici> wellstevesays : if you look at the fully burned disc, and it has an iso file on it, then you did it the wrong way ;)
<riotkittie> and why why why is X running on 8 instead of 7? that is simply rhetorcial. unless someone has an answer. though i suppose its not like i need one as its not problematic.
<wellstevesays> I installed Ubuntu on Parallels
<con-man> I hate windows
<wellstevesays> But it won't work on my PC
<wellstevesays> I changed my BIOS to read CD ROM drive first
<wellstevesays> nothing works.
<shatrat> wellstevesays, what do you mean by wont work?
<xtknight> wellstevesays, flash your bios
<wellstevesays> It won't boot up
<wellstevesays> Flash?
<xtknight> wellstevesays, or use another pci controller
<Byan> wellstevesays: has it ever booted to CD?
<wellstevesays> When I put XP on it last year it did
<Byan> yeah.. see, the BIOS isn't the problem then
<xtknight> try booting from the xp cd now, see if it works?
<Byan> good idea xtknight
<wellstevesays> Alright one sec
<dreameen> hi folks!
<dreameen> are there any good clients of napster on linux?
<wellstevesays> Ah no I get the same errors :(
<wellstevesays> Says "Strike F1 to Retry
<shatrat> dreameen, isnt napster just a paid website now?
<xtknight> wellstevesays, restore BIOS defaults and try again
<dreameen> shatrat: well, no it kinda developed into a full blown, legal music service with a brilliant client on windows
<wellstevesays> Meaning?
<Byan> wellstevesays: there is a jumper to clear the BIOS
<Byan> on the motherboard
<Byan> clear the CMOS*
<IdleOne> dreameen: so it's a pay site
<wellstevesays> Like in the computer?
<Byan> uh.. yeah..
<Pici> Or just go into the BIOS and find the reset to defaults option
<wellstevesays> Lol
<wellstevesays> K
<wellstevesays> What's it look like?
<shatrat> dreameen, well, you might be able to run it in wine.  you could check at appdb.winehq.org
<Byan> try Pici's idea first...
<dreameen> IdleOne: i guess u could say that
<IdleOne> dreameen: try searching for napster in synaptic see if any clients show up
<Byan> but that doesn't always work
<dreameen> ok, lemme see
<wellstevesays> There is no reset to default
<Pici> Is there an option to set the cdrom as the first boot device?
<wellstevesays> Yes
<wellstevesays> It's already first
<Pici> hm
<belkin>  gunzip  is for gz archiver right ?
<belkin> gunzip file.gz right
<belkin> ?
<Byan> belkin: yeah
<wellstevesays> Byan what am I looking for on the mother board?
* ikonia wakes
<IdleOne> wellstevesays: you sure you want to be playing in there
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<wellstevesays> I dont use the computer anyway
<sebsebseb> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<wellstevesays> I would if I could get Ubuntu working on it
<Daynah> I need some help guys. My computer is clicking. :( So loud last night it woke me up. I turned the computer off, and when I awoke in the morning I turned it back on to backup in, assumingly, the last stages of its harddrives last breaths. Ubuntu wouldn't load. I then assumed that it was my main hard drive (not my two others in storage, one just a week old). when I replaced it and booted it up, it still clicked loudly. The Ubuntu live 
<ikonia> Daynah: thats a hardware issue,
<Byan> wellstevesays: I have to go to class
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<wellstevesays> Alright
<breedarg> ppl just to know which bittorrent client do u use
<ikonia> breedarg: thats just personal preference
<moz> azuereus is the best bit torrent client imo
<shatrat> azureus
<Byan> azuereus++
<IdleOne> breedarg: azereus is a nice client but there are many others who would say it isnt
<shatrat> Daynah, a lot of times hard drives fail right away, it might be the new one.
<RageAgainstThis_> does alien convert .deb to rpm as well?
<Byan> ubuntu on wine? thats the only other full client..
<moz> better off compiling from source
<breedarg> ... yes i think so ... but something wired is happening with my azureus .. my taskbar icon ... isn't working ... i've already activated it
<Daynah> Shatrat, Thanks. Would it cause Ubuntu not to load during boot up?
<moz> I forget irc command :(
<moz> s
<TokenBad> ok a friend installed ubuntu from a hoary disk..but he has no X....any help with this?
<Daynah> Shatrat, there is no OS on the new harddrive
<ikonia> Daynah: thats the problem - its HARDWARE nothing to do with OS
<shatrat> Daynah, possibly.  Not sure, ive never had a non-root hard drive croak.  Try unplugging it though
<ikonia> TokenBad: is it installed or not
<breedarg> have any of you tried ubuntu 7.04?
<Hamled> I know this is a bit of a silly question, but what package do I need to install to get stdio.h and stuff? For some reason the vmware image I am using doesn't have any of the basic development stuff :('
<ikonia> breedarg: yes
<TokenBad> ikonia I don't know...how would he tell?
<Arigato> how do I list samba users?
<breedarg> and? ...
<shatrat> Hamled, build-essential?
<breedarg> anything new yet?
<ikonia> breedarg: and what ?
<ikonia> breedarg: lots of new stuff, but its unstable
<shatrat> Arigato, they should be listed in Places/Network Servers
<Hamled> shatrat, thanks
<breedarg> oh :(
<ikonia> TokenBad: sudo X
<Daynah> Ikonia, I know :) But when you go for help with hard ware issues to people who don't know stuff about linux they say, "Oh, you use linux. I can't help you." as if it has something to do with anything. ;)
<ikonia> Daynah: don't talk rubbish a clicking harddrive with no os has nothing to do with windows/linux/mac ox
<SushiP> Quote from my isp "Oh, that linux thing, we don't support it".
<shatrat> Daynah, usually if a hard drive is gonna croak it does it right away or right after the warranty expries.  I bet its the new drive. Just unplug shit till it works (and make sure there isnt like a cable hanging in a fan or something)
<TokenBad> ikonia checking with him now
<IdleOne> SushiP: you must have comcast because they said the exact same thing to me hehe
<Raffy> O_O
<Raffy> 1028
<wellstevesays> Anyone have any ideas why my computer won't boot up from CD ROM drive?
<SushiP> Nah, Bezeqint.
<SushiP> I'm in Israel.
<Daynah> Shatrat, I'm gonna unplug it right now. :) Tell you how it goes in a bit! :D
<breedarg> bios?
<wellstevesays> set
<ikonia> wellstevesays: not setup in bios, bad cd, unsupported drive
<huascar80> wellstevesays: bios settings?
<|Shadow|> hmm, i just downloaded ubuntu, burned it to the iso and ubuntu boots from cd fine
<SushiP> IdleOne: Ignorance is a universal thing.
<breedarg> right boot cd?
<|Shadow|> when i go to install it, it gets to 15% and freeze
<IdleOne> SushiP: indeed
<wellstevesays> Ikonia
<ikonia> what
<wellstevesays> Mean I need new CD Drive?
<ikonia> wellstevesays: don't know
<ikonia> wellstevesays: sounds like either a bad cd or a hardware error/config problem
<pbureau> |Shadow|- I had that problem, reboot and do the test on the image from the menu... mine failed, I reburned it again and it worked
<|Shadow|> pbureau ok thanks i'll try that
<wellstevesays> I've also tried that prototype Ubuntu install.exe
<ikonia> wellstevesays: I wouldn't bother with that
<morpheus74> I installed the openssh package on Edge, and I'm able to connect from my XP home computer to Edge using Putty.  However, I canot access Edge outside of my home (i.e. from the office).  Any ideas?
<ikonia> morpheus74: networking ? no incoming nat or portforwarding
<mr_daniel> I am using ubuntu edgy and I have a canon PIXMA iP5200 R printer
<mr_daniel> I have no linux-drivers for my canon-printer
<shatrat> wellstevesays, there are ways to install from USB disk, or boot from network, but if your PC is having problems even booting from CD I dont know how likely those are.  Maybe a boot floppy with grub on it?
<ikonia> mr_daniel: linux driver + cannon are rare
<IdleOne> mr_daniel: then you are SOL canon and linux dont work ( canon's fault )
<mr_daniel> so I need to start my vmware-windows everytime to print some file
<TokenBad> ikonia he says command not found
<morpheus74> ikonia, I'm using a router at home, does that make any difference?
<poningru> wellstevesays: whats the prob?
<wellstevesays> Hm?
<Keith_S> Morning.
<wellstevesays> Tried everything, my other computer = garbage
<ikonia> morpheus74: no - you still need either natting or port forwarding and a firewall open on the router for ssh
<mr_daniel> is there any solution to print from my linux-dekstop to my canon-printer ?
<IdleOne> mr_daniel: or by a supported printer
<IdleOne> !print | mr_daniel
<ubotu> mr_daniel: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TokenBad> ikonia so if the X command isn't found...how would he install it?
<ikonia> TokenBad: apt-get install xserver-xorg
<TokenBad> answered already
<TokenBad> heheh
<ikonia> mr_daniel: not really
<mr_daniel> yeah, I know that CUPS ist the standard fr printing for linux
<mr_daniel> but I am searching for a workaround
<ikonia> mr_daniel: no drivers = tough luck
<mr_daniel> I don't know: is it possible to use windows-server for this
<shatrat> mr_daniel, check linuxprinting.org, but I think youll have trouble.  Canon doesnt care much about its customers.  there are ltos of inexpensive HP printers with great support though
<pbureau> mr_daniel-  opena  browser and enter this -> http://localhost:631/  works like a charm, click on printers and add it in
<ikonia> mr_daniel: if there are window drivers - yes
<ikonia> pbureau: not without cannon support it doesn't
<IdleOne> mr_daniel: email canon and demand they procide linux drivers for the printer you spent good money on ...
<shatrat> mr_daniel, if you have another windows box that is always on you could put it on that and share it.
<Jowi> mr_daniel, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP5000
<mr_daniel> the config can be:  ubuntu-computer <-> windows(-printer-)server <-> canon-printer
<mr_daniel> is a such thing  possible
<gareth0> is there a pci wireless card i can buy that will just work without any config?
<ikonia> mr_daniel: yes
<mr_daniel> the only thing is: the windows-server need to understand my ubuntu-computer
<ikonia> !hcl >gareth0
<hjmills> how do i make ls sort numbered files logically so it doesn't go 1, 10, 11 etc but instead is 1, 2, 3 etc
<ikonia> mr_daniel: its just s netbios share
<morpheus74> ikonia, I'm new to all this, but I tried opening a port, but could not connect.  Is there 2 different connections that take place (one inhouse or inside the network, and one out of house or outside the home network)?
<NevroPus> I need some help. The space on top where network-manager and other running programs lay are gone. I accidentely klicked on: "remove from panel" and I can't find it in the list in "add to panel"
<shatrat> mr_daniel, sure that would work.  you can use windows file and printer sharing in linux using samba
<ikonia> morpheus74: from the outside world you will need to either have network port forwarding or a natted ip addres
<Pici> hjmills : ls | sort -n
<hjmills> Pici thanks
<morpheus74> ikonia, By doing port forwarding r natted ip, am I more open to attacks?
<ikonia> yes
<mr_daniel> ok, thx u all, I will read something about netbios, samba and so on ... thx :)
<breedarg> is it necessary to use a firewall or an antivirus with linux?
<LjL> breedarg: no
<hjmills> Pici, how would i go about piping the output to mencoder as a list of files on the end?
<xFlux> .....
<LjL> breedarg: you can if you want to
<HymnToLife> breedarg, you already use a firewall
<ikonia> breedarg: personal choice
<xFlux> Its always necessary to have an AV and a firewall
<LjL> Ubotu, tell breedarg about virus | breedarg, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell breedarg about firewall | breedarg, see the private message from Ubotu
<altf2o> firewalls i usually think are a good idea.
<LjL> xFlux: no
<xFlux> whether it's linux, windows or mac
<LjL> HymnToLife: no
<ikonia> xFlux: not all the time
<morpheus74> ikonia, so how can i stay secure and still allow myself to acces my home computer from work?
<breedarg> ok but it is less likely to be attacked?
<HymnToLife> LjL, so what is iptables ? a porn viewer ?
<Pici> hjmills : I'm not familiar with mencoder's syntax, sorry
<xFlux> LjL:  If I told my boss that we can axe our AV software under nix, I wouldn't have a job
<ikonia> morpheus74: firewalls, secure configs,
<Jowi> morpheus74, basicly enter the router config and add a portforward rule (also called virtual server in some routers) for port 80 to the computer running the ssh server. I found that setting the port to another one than the default 22 I rarely recieve hack attempts.
<dimeo> morpheus.. ssh
<ikonia> breedarg: no
<metroman> Could someone please give me a direct link to the alternate install CD of 6.10?
<LjL> HymnToLife: surely not a firewall. it's a front-end to netfilter. look up firewall
<thomas_> hi all
<dimeo> possibly freenx too
<hjmills> Pici, the last argument for the command i am running is a list of the jpeg files produced by the ls | sort -n command
<ikonia> metroman: its on the ubntu.com site
<ikonia> ubuntu.com
<LjL> breedarg: it's less likely to be attacked by viruses, for sure. it also doesn't have many services running by default at all
<breedarg> ok thkx
<SmAcKaSs> I'm working with EDGY and just trying to get my USB flash stick to act as the cdrom drive.... to fool the installer. any help around?
<thomas_> i have problems with my flash plugin and the sound playback
<breedarg> okk ak
<dimeo> morpheus... I had to do a reverse ssh from work though... they didn't allow tunnels in
<breedarg> tkx
<breedarg> thx
<LjL> xFlux: which is quite different from saying that such software is always needed. is that software that check for *linux* or *windows* viruses anyway?
<morpheus74> dimeo, What do you mean by reverse ssh?
<NevroPus> I need some help. The space on top where network-manager and other running programs lay are gone. I accidentely klicked on: "remove from panel" and I can't find it in the list in "add to panel". How can I get it back?
<thomas_> any clue how to fix this
<Pici> hjmills : you could do something like: myprogram -argument $(ls | sort -n) , that will put all the results of the ls into the $( )
<metroman> Unfortunately, I can't find it.
<xFlux> LjL:  There are Linux worms out there in "Real World".   Not everything is safe and sound
<xFlux> Iv'e had 2 in the past month
<hjmills> Pici, ok - thanks :D
<thomas_> flahs
<dimeo> morpheus.. I run PUTTY on my windoz machine at work.. and basically log into my laptop at home which is running a ssh server
<thomas_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daynah> Shatrat, I could kiss you, but you're not in my room. It did said "missing operating system" (previously it said nothing) and there was no clicking so I think I know where to move from here. The new hard drive is the one that I Hitachti when I had to return one under warrenty! I never would have thought to check it... I put it in two weeks ago! No more Hitachi >< Thanks a lot :)
<shatrat> you should cook your food more thoroughly
<metroman> Oh, never mind. I found the thing.
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Jowi> NevroPus, it is called "notification area"
<TokenBad> ikonia get error after installing that and typing sudo X
<SmAcKaSs> I'm working with EDGY and just trying to get my USB flash stick to act as the cdrom drive.... to fool the installer. any help around?
<xFlux> granted it's not as much as 100 that hit our windows servers, but its still there
<ikonia> TokenBad: thats because its not configured
<dimeo> at work I can access files stored at home
<shatrat> Daynah, hitachi has a bad reputation for hard drives.
<ikonia> TokenBad: have a quick look on the ubuntu wiki on "xorg
<ikonia> xorg"
<TokenBad> ikonia its something about fonts
<metroman> What should I do if my Ubuntu installation keeps on freezing?
<LjL> xFlux: i still don't see the "always necessary" part
<dimeo> at home I can use my work computer with VNC as long as the ssh login stays up
<xFlux> LjL:  Security is an "always necessary"....Look for the future, and you can say you don't have to worry
<Davo818> how can i do apt-get for asterisk?
<wellstevesays> hmm I got my computer to read my Windows CD
<Daynah> Shatrat, we didn't know it when we bought it... and it was under warrenty so we just got the new one... I don't think it's worth the trouble to get a third hitachi. Good bye torrents of Doctor Who. Hello stable computer! :D
<wellstevesays> but not Ubuntu :(
<morpheus74> dimeo, being my ip is dynamic, do I have to do anythign special with the ip address?
<dimeo> try doing a google of
<Jowi> Davo818, "apt-cache search name"
<ubuntu> ihi
<Davo818> Jowi thnx
<Jowi> Davo818, then "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<LjL> xFlux: i base my security upon only using gpg signed packages from the official repositories, not from downloading random stuff and hoping some half-working antivirus software catches the worm
<dimeo> dynamic IP name servers:  I use bounceme.net
<ikonia> morpheus74: you have to know your ip address
<fr500> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubuntu> i cant get onto my ubuntu
<xFlux> LjL:  You are also more experienced than most people whom migrate from windows or mac
<SmAcKaSs> I'm working with EDGY and just trying to get my USB flash stick to act as the cdrom drive.... to fool the installer. any help around?
<morpheus74> I went to http://whatismyip.com and it gives me my ip.  However, I think this maybe the ip of the router?
<dimeo> you can get a package on ubuntu that always updates your new dynamic ip to your registered domain name
<ubuntu> when i turn my computer it say error 15
<ubuntu> can any one help
<bzaks> I just installed tidy for php, can anyone help me get it working?
<LjL> xFlux: as i said, i was debating the "always necessary"
<dimeo> Morpheus:  that works alright unless your IP changes... with my router that could be several times a week
<SmAcKaSs> ubuntu: did you google it?
<LjL> xFlux: although, to be honest, i don't think i've ever seen a positive report of a virus on this channel
<bzaks> I just installed tidy for php can anyone help me get it working?
<xFlux> LjL:  Thats kind of like saying "I dont set a screensaver password because no one is ever around it"
<dimeo> Its a pain if your router leases a new IP while you're at work...
<molinito> hello
<thomas_> has nobody the same problem with flash 9.0 and sound
<LjL> xFlux: rootkit-like things, yes (well, that's still if you do crazy things on your system of course, that no newbie should do)
<ubuntu> dont know what happene to it
<LjL> xFlux: no, it's like saying "i don't set a screensaver password because the door is locked and i'm always there watching"
<bauer77> you can password protect your screensaver ? j/k
<ikonia> molinito: what ?
<ikonia> bauer77: yes
<xFlux> lol
<bauer77> I was being sarcastic ikonia
<ikonia> oh
<IdleOne> ubuntu: you need to be more specific..what is happening when you try to boot ubuntu
<tbf> ...let's hope I've got my apt-pinning right now
<Davo818> i cant even find webmin ?
<dimeo> bauer.. if your pc is unused for a couple minutes you can have it require a password...
<molinito> i have a problem with linux instalation
<ikonia> Davo818: webmin has been removed I think
<ikonia> molinito: what is the problem
<SmAcKaSs> ubuntu: "I've run into Grub #15 before. It means "file not found" basically saying it couldn't find the kernel image"
<bauer77> we used to set the click speed of the mouse on windows as high as it would go so nobody could double click and icon, that is when its good to password protect your desktop..lol
<dimeo> bauer: almost as important as chaining down your laptop
<xFlux> LjL:  No sense in debating with you.......  Dont look for a nix job anytime soon though, your boss would laugh at that thought :)
<Davo818> ikonia any reason why?
<molinito> Who is "Could not find Kernel image: rocinante boot:"
<ubuntu> its just when i turn it on it doesnt allow me to go further it hen the start as it says error 15t
<xFlux> and thats not to be discriminating or a one up on you either
<bauer77> dimeo:  I agree
<ikonia> Davo818: its poor, and insecure
<bauer77> the only secure computer is the one thats turned off..hehe
<xFlux> bauer77 has the right idea :)
<bzaks> can anyone help me figure out how to get PHP to run the Tidy extension I installed with the package manager?
<Ndut2> hi guys
<gareth0> if i buy this will ubuntu linux* just work* on the intenet? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PCI-wireless-802-11g-WiFi-adapter-Antenna-Vista-Linux_W0QQitemZ270083299880QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<bauer77> takes a bow
<molinito> ikonia?
<SmAcKaSs> I'm working with EDGY and just trying to get my USB flash stick to act as the cdrom drive.... to fool the installer. any help around?
<ikonia> ehsy ?
<SmAcKaSs> anyone?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: not really
<bauer77> SmAcKaSs: still having problems huh, wish I had the brains to help
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: well ok :)
<ubuntu> its doesnt seem to go to the ubuntu login page
<molinito> :(
<bauer77> I still dont understand why you cant just run the boot from your usb, since you said your bios supports booting from usb??
<Pici> http://kotisivu.suomi.net/oulupophistory/images/2007/Image63.jpg
<SmAcKaSs> bauer77: if its comforting, i refuse to give up, cause i'm so close
<Pici> oops
<ikonia> bauer77: because thats not how the cd process works
<killaz> today I installed a dual boot Ubuntu 6.06.... because that was the CD I had at that moment, but I was wondering what are the imptovements in 6.10?
<molinito> what happend to my pc? in the instalation: Could not find kernel image
<ikonia> molinito: it can't find the kernel image, most probably your cd is corrupt
<killaz> is it worth it to update it to 6.10?
<SmAcKaSs> Bauer77: well Ubuntu refuses to see the USB AS the cdrom drive
<bauer77> stability I am sure killaz?
<ikonia> or your running the wrong cd image
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: rightly so
<molinito> corrupt?
<killaz> bauer77: stability?
<ikonia> molinito: what cd image are you using
<SmAcKaSs> Bauer77: its mounted there, but it still isn't convinced... still tells me that it can't find a comon cdrom drive
<Outoff> Hi, I have a quick question: I want to try the "install ubuntu from windows" prototype, and I was wondering, if I manually have to create a Partition, or just have the free space Unallocated?
<LjL> killaz: you don't gain money by doing it. so whether it's worth depends on your needs. you can look at the implemented specs for edgy
<cokeslut> hi
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: because it will reference udev names
<LjL> !edgy >killaz
<shpond> Hi
<molinito> rocinante. Is a version spanish of linux. it name is MOLINUX
<IdleOne> killaz: worth it? well if you need to but if your running dapper you know it will be supported for the next 3 yrs maybe 4 yrs. I upgraded and it went smooth except for having to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<ikonia> molinito: thats not ubntu - please go find support for molinux
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: see i'm only a newb still. so i'm just looking for someone who knows to think it though with me. i kno nothing about how ubuntu works with hardware yet
<bzaks> can anyone help me figure out how to get PHP to run the Tidy extension I installed with the package manager?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: thats why I'm telling you
<molinito> no, my cd no is corrupt. in a pc yes instalation and the second pc no instalation
<slyfox> Please help as no one in Kubuntu can help. maybe someone knows something here:
<ikonia> molinito: are you running ubuntu
<bzaks> can anyone help me figure out how to get PHP to run the Tidy extension I installed with the package manager?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: so your saying udev does what?
<slyfox>  I think I need to reinstall Kubuntu and NOT update to KDE 3.5.6 Althout that may not be what have casue the problem. None of hte VOIP applicaitons work for me, skype, gizmo, Wengo, none. Skype and Gizmo have choppy sound and wengo phone gives me tiny mickey mouse voice. Help.
<molinito> thank you
<molinito> ok
<Pici> molinito : what we're saying is if you arent running ubuntu, we cant help you
<ikonia> the installer will reference device names from udev
<slyfox> Anyone knows anythng about ALSA ?
<killaz> IdleOne: ok worth it is maybe not the right word, but still IdleOne did you see an improvement?
<bzaks> can anyone help me figure out how to get PHP to run the Tidy extension I installed with the package manager?
<ikonia> therefore your usb stick will never be seen as a cdrom
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to get away from error 15
<breedarg> molinito: si no estas usando ubuntu no te podemos ayudar
<ikonia> error 15 where ?
<patbam> hi, before i do it, is there any reason to be afraid of installing "alien" and using it to convert rpms, and installing those with dpkg?
<LjL> patbam: yes
<ikonia> patbam: I think its dirty
<ikonia> and unwise
<patbam> hmm.
<LjL> patbam: just as there is a reason to be afraid to install packages from Debian. they can break things.
<patbam> i'm trying to install a scanner driver
<bzaks> can anyone help me figure out how to get PHP to run the Tidy extension I installed with the package manager?
<IdleOne> killaz: I did the upgrade because I had nothing to lose and figured why not. improvement in what sense ? does the pc run faster? not really
<LjL> patbam: what scanner?
<patbam> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=86061 i found it here
<patbam> vt100
<hjmills> hwo do i remove the last char from a string and add \n in bash?
<cokeslut> not sure
<ikonia> bzaks: I can tell you to stop asking ever 30 seconds
<patbam> epson v100 , sorry
<gareth0> is this good? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PCI-wireless-802-11g-WiFi-adapter-Antenna-XP64-Linux_W0QQitemZ270083186855QQihZ017QQcategoryZ45001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<bzaks> ikonia: well, it does get people's attention! ;)
<ikonia> !hcl >gareth0
<patbam> heh, not a vt100. a vt100 scanner would scan everything green on black :P
<LjL> patbam: epson is supported by the epson and epkowa SANE drivers, i don't think you need iscan
<Kanafani> does anybody know what's wrong with Gaim, if the timestamps suddently have disappeared? :/
<ubuntu> just after you turn the computer on
<ikonia> bzaks: no - it gets you banned or put on ignore
<bzaks> drag.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell patbam about libsane-extras | patbam, see the private message from Ubotu
<_spaz> hello
<patbam> LjL: i just installed libsane-extras
<IdleOne> Kanafani: whats wrong with gaim is it supposed to be emulating aim wich is just wrong because AOL is evil
<Kanafani> what's even more evil is msn.. :/
<dimeo> Anyone have a new favourite ubuntu package of the day?
<ikonia> no
<killaz> I'll just read the release notes.....
<patbam> i still get "no devices available" when i run xsane
<_spaz> how can i merge two ext3 partitions without deleting data?
<ikonia> _spaz: create a new partition move the data on it, delete the old 2
<patbam> however, the device does show up in lsusb, fwiw
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i'm using edgy here, it maybe true in dapper also i don't know, but anyone know why i can't add new icons to the Applications menu? i added Zend Studio but it doesn't show up..??
<LjL> patbam: might need to be tweaked a little. i need to go now, however. but make sure epkowa is enabled in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf, and epson is disabled, and check also epkowa.conf to make sure USB is set correctly, if that's a USB scanner
<killaz> I'm just wondering what the difference is between the two
<patbam> LjL: thanks for your hints
<Ferret> _spaz: does the total free space n both of them exceed the size of the smallest one?
<shatrat> gareth0, http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/  according to that it should work in ubuntu
<_spaz> uh...
<_spaz> i dunno
<_spaz> i know one of them is empty
<ikonia> shatrat: I've give him the hcl list - he's just too lazy to look
<_spaz> lemme rephrase
<gareth0> thnx shatrat
<_spaz> how do i resize a partition
<Ferret> _spaz: So delete the empty one and use gparted to make the one with data larger
<shatrat> ikonia, hohoho, I get a thnx
<kelsin> _spaz: then you want to delete the parttion of the empty one and then resize the first to be bigger, look into gparted
<_spaz> i'll just delete the empty one
<ikonia> _spaz: unless your using lvm - you don't
<kelsin> _spaz: yeah what Ferret said :)
<_spaz> k
<_spaz> thanks
<Ferret> ikonia: Lies!
<ikonia> nope
<linkit> denise
<patbam> epkowa is part of libsane-extras, how can i figure out where it was installed? (i guess it's called epkowa.conf ? )
<linkit> se  ci sei rispondi
<linkit> :D
<Ferret> ikonia: Um, on the grounds I've done it five or six times, the most recent of which was last week...
<IdleOne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ferret> ikonia: Lies!
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> fact
<ikonia> not advisable
<kestaz> how to connect ubuntu and window with bluetooth ?
<kestaz> windows*
<ikonia> kestaz: you need a bluetooth dongle with networking support
<Outoff> Hi, I have a quick question: I want to try the "install ubuntu from windows" prototype, and I was wondering, if I manually have to create a Partition, or just have the free space Unallocated? (sorry for writing it again...)
<|PiP|> what channel is good for learning shell scripting
<warkruid> kestaz: bluez tools
<killaz> anothger question anyone in here used fs-driver ?
<warkruid> kestaz: bluez.sourceforge.net
<ikonia> Outoff: its a prototype - not sure how it works
<Ferret> |PiP|: None.  Use web pages (faqs, wikis, guides) and read existing scripts
<ikonia> Outoff: use the ubuntu boot cd
<ikonia> the installer.exe is the most pointless thing
<kestaz> warkruid, i know there's bluetooth howto, but i want find something ubuntu specific ;)
<gareth0> if i use ubuntu, do i have to use gnome?
<Pici> |PiP| : http://en.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Outoff> well, i got ubuntu on already, but wanna try the installer.exe :p
<shatrat> gareth0, no, you can use kubuntu, xubuntu, or any other wm
<ikonia> gareth0: no, do some reading on ubuntu.com to learn the basics of what you can / can't do
<Ferret> |PiP|: There should be some good guides in to the topic of the bash channel on freenode, try /topic #bash
<belkin> its the entry in /etc/hosts " also required  ? 127.0.1.1   or 127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain   localhost       yourmachine.example.com    should do ?
<gareth0> k
<ikonia> Outoff: pointless
<kestaz> gareth0, no you can use kde, xfce, icewm and everything else
<warkruid> keztaz: sorry don't know ubunu specifics.
<ikonia> belkin: yes
<Outoff> ikonia, sure it is, but gonna try it anyways
<belkin> yes what ? ikonia
<ikonia> yes the entry in /etc/hosts is needed
<belkin> ikonia whats that required  for ?
<belkin> why both ?
<ikonia> referencing internal coms
<belkin> localhost.localdomain   localhost       yourmachine.example.com    should do
<belkin> ok
<warkruid> kestaz: I usually compile from source. Works for me
<kaso> every so-often my sound dies on me, i think it may be related to World of warcraft (via wine) or perhaps flash videos in firefox, but after a certain point i hear nothing till i restart gnome, any ideas anyone?
<kelsin> kaso: what sound driver are you using with wine, and do you have flash 7 or 9?
<kelsin> kaso: I run wow with the alsa driver just fine, so if you're using the oss one I would suggest to try that
<warkruid> kestaz: pm?
<kestaz> private message
<EniGm0> kaso: i heard someone had the same problem with flash videos
<Ferret> kaso: I get that with firefox+flash.  I run mpd all the time, and when the sound stops I kill firefox and the music starts up again straight away.  Talked to some other people and they have the same
<Ferret> kaso: No idea how to fix it though, it hasn't really bothered me that much to try.
<kaso> hmm
<kaso> im using flash 9, and i think the OSS driver is one in wine
<warkruid> kestaz: yes, what channel/medium?
<christiane> Hello. When I copy text (from Konqueror) and paste it into OpenOffice all the utf8 chars are displayed as if they were 8bit. How to prevent that?
<kelsin> kaso: yeah my only guess is the alsa thing
<Ferret> kaso: I run firefox through aoss and mpd is proper alsa. c.c
<kestaz> warkruid, so if share the internet from windows to linux so I need to set listen role tu PANU ?
<Ferret> kaso: But I think flash circumvents aoss and so doesn't get dmix'd properly.  It's all very silly
<gmachine24> is there somewhere to dl
<gmachine24> automatix other than the automatix web site which appears to be down
<Ferret> gmachine24: Good riddance. :)
<gmachine24> lol ok
<alberto> HI!
<|Shadow|> dam :(
<kaso> hmm, ill play around a bit in wine.
<|Shadow|> re burned my ubuntu disc, still crashes at 15%
<alberto> someone usues beryl?
* |Shadow| checks the disc for defects again
<shatrat> alberto, #ubuntu-xgl
<gmachine24> in that case i am looking for the software called gnome baker or something similar for burning cds but i can't find the program any hints do i have the name wrong
<slyfox> Guys, how many paritions do you have 2 or 3? /root and /home or /root /home and another parition for all your files? As I understand /home is something not safe to put your files in incase you decide to reinstall OS later on .. ?
<shatrat> gmachine24, its gnomebacker, maybe you need to enable Universe repositories?
<killaz> Is it a good idea to use fs-driver to share data between XP and Linux?
<fdoving> slyfox: why /root? - i have one big, / + swap.
<gmachine24> backer.... not baker is this correct
<Ferret> gnomebaker
<gmachine24> as i thought
<metroman> What's the difference between a primary, logical, and extended partition?
<apokryphos> having a seperate /home is also a good idea, a lot of the time
<Ferret> fdoving: Eww, you have a swap partition. ;p
<|Shadow|> im running the disc checker, and it says some of the files have a mismatch
<Ferret> One big fat / ftw
<gmachine24> metro you can look that stuff up on the net
<slyfox> fdoving: but what if you want to reinstall OS, that means that you will need to back up all your needed files to a sepeara parition or a hard drive, becaue you will want to clen all those settings and otehr stuff for a OS reinstall ?
<Ferret> slyfox: omg you mean I'd have to use the cp command?  Onoes
<fdoving> slyfox: sure, i don't do re-installs, and i do complete backups daily.
<gmachine24> to whoever has ubuntu freeze during install -- i had same problem and i had to reburn the install disc from the same iso using a slower write speed..... you might try this
<Ferret> |Shadow|: ^^
<Ferret> Or better, md5sum the .iso file to see if you need to re-download it
<gmachine24> ok off to find gnomebaker thank you all cheers
<|Shadow|> sigh, time to download the iso again i guess.
<|Shadow|> yawn, 16 hours.
<slyfox> Ferret: But that is what I am sayin for the cp command, it has to go somewhere, wher to ? Anotehr external hard drive or do you have a seperate partition on your Ubuntu install ? I mena "/" "/swap" "/home" and "/another parition"
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. i'm having issues with Alacarte,, it wont' add anything new to my menus.. i have Zend Studio installed, trying to add a link in the programming menu, just wont,, i point at the startup script for ZDE, but it just won't create a menu item at all
<NET||abuse> anyone know why this is the case with Alacarte?
<NET||abuse> i am running it as myself, not root,
<pbureau> |Shadow|- dont redownload it (unless you deleted the is) just burn another cd
<NET||abuse> i find that when you uncheck a predefined item, it does show up.
<|Shadow|> pbureau i just did that
<NET||abuse> but defining a new item like i am now,,, just doesn't want to perform any kind of customisation to the menu at all
<|Shadow|> 1st disc gets to 15%, freezes. burned it again, second disc also gets to 15% and freezes
<pbureau> |Shadow|-  does the cheksum match ?
<|Shadow|> Checksum finished, 5 checksums failed.
<|Shadow|> :(
<ProN00b> how can i disable bug buddy ?
<pbureau> |Shadow|- oh.... yep re-download ...
<IdleOne> |Shadow|: you on dialup?
<|Shadow|> IdleOne nope, im on 1mb that peaks at around 9kbps.
* |Shadow| sighs
<sMaCk|away> <Leaving> Reason:[auto away after 20 minutes of inactivity]  Pager:[off]  Time is now: <1:34pm> <UPP>
<pbureau> |Shadow|- eww... you need a better isp.... I have a 1mb link I get 100-250Kbps
<|Shadow|> yea i plan to switch as soon as my contract ends
<IdleOne> !away > sMaCk|away
<|Shadow|> dam people, i called them and said that my line was clearly not functioning properly
<|Shadow|> and they told me i had to take apart my phone socket or some stuff, and if it didn't work call them back
<|Shadow|> so i did that, same problem. called them back and they told me that if they sent me a engineer, and the engineer decided that i hadn't done the tests they told me to do they would charge me 100
<|Shadow|> :/
<pbureau> |Shadow|-  the joy of copper line speeds... another reason why I have a Wireless ISP
<|Shadow|> you can get wireless in england?
<pbureau> no sharing with anyone my bandwith
<pbureau> |Shadow|- dunno I live inusa
<|Shadow|> :(
<|Shadow|> http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=9kbps2jp2.jpg theres a nice picture for you to laugh at :P
<|Shadow|> took 4 hours to do that speed test, lol.
<patbam> how come there's no 12-hour option in the clock, heh
<|Shadow|> hmm, this isn't good either.
<shatrat> patbam, the clock in my gnome-panel is running 12 hours
<|Shadow|> after the ubuntu linux install failed, it seems to have messed up my GRUB too :(
<Renu_> i installed azureus on edubuntu but i can not launch it
<apokryphos> Renu_: what is the error?
<Renu_> if i hit the frog nothing is happening
<tugrik> excuse me just jumping right in... with ubuntu 6.06 and firefox 1.5.0.9, sporadically when I click on the link the mouse goes crazy, it'll move randomly, maybe click on another link, or change workspaces, or go to the top right and hide, or bottom right and open the wastebasket... any idea what might be going on?
<Renu_> i have edubuntu5.10
<patbam> shatrat: huh, weird. is there an option for 24 vs 12 hour time if you right click the time & choose preferences? i just see 24 hr, utc, and internet time
<shatrat> tugrik, one of your friends is connected to your box through VNC without telling you?
<shatrat> patbam, right click it and its in the preferences
<patbam> shatrat: i guess i have this bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/34262
<tugrik> heh shatrat, no, no remote users on the box.  And it definitely only happens when i'm using firefox
<sepp> eso es un cagao
<|Shadow|> can anyone help me with this? i tried to install ubuntu (not on my windows drive) and now i cant load up windows anymore
<Renu_> apokryphos?
<Miko-Chan>  Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 1
<shatrat> tugrik, no idea then, doesnt sound at all familiar
<apokryphos> Renu_: so it does launch?
<Renu_> no
<patbam> shatrat: i guess ubuntu thinks i'm in newzealand :)
<Miko-Chan>  Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 2
<tugrik> yeah, after looking at the faqs and forums and not seeing anything i guessed i was being a little optimistic
<tugrik> i'll play around a little, see how I get on....
<IdleOne> |Shadow|: try http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso 900kbps right now
* patbam resigns himself to having ot SUBTRACT 12 until he has time to figure it out :P
<|Shadow|> IdleOne thanks, its giving me a stable 10kbps
<|Shadow|> lol
<Miko-Chan>  Todays LOL count is 1, sponsored by Cadburys, The nations favourite!
<apokryphos> Renu_: you said the frog comes up
<Miko-Chan>  Todays Smilie count is sponsored by Dr Pepper(tm) - Smilie count is 3
<IdleOne> |Shadow|: lmao
<Renu_> yes
<shatrat> patbam, I hear its nice there.
<|Shadow|> oh wait, 12...
<|Shadow|> 12.2 :o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<zbadone> Im running Ubutun 6.1 as a samba/cups server for my printers, it's not working any more? any ideas?
<Renu_> hoe i check it in a terminal?
<zbadone> cups??
* SeanTater thanks apokryphos
<Renu_> apokryphos:how i check it in a terminal?
<apokryphos> Renu_: type azureus in the terminal
<zbadone> something about the backend not working?
<Renu_> command not found
<Renu_> i type sudo azureus
<apokryphos> Renu_: why would you need to run it with sudo?
<IdleOne> |Shadow|: does dcc go any faster for you or same speeds?
<apokryphos> do not do that, especially for graphical applications
<Renu_> same without sudo
<apokryphos> Renu_: dpkg -L azureus|grep bin ?
<zbadone> anyboduy having troubles with cups and the backend not working?
<zbadone> either form USB or Para printers?
<shatrat> zbadone, can you still print locally?
<zbadone> no
<pbureau> zbadone- open a browser and enter http://localhost:631/ and see whats up
<zbadone> I have done that, I install the printers but it fails with the backend
<pbureau> zbadone- not a cannon is it ?
<zbadone> nomego, both are HP
<zbadone> I had them working before but I think after an upgrade they stopped working
<Renu_> it said that is not installed
<zbadone> no they are installed, but it says the backend failed
<wikiadm> anybody ever setup sympa?
<zbadone> I look in /usr/lib/cups/backend and run each of the file, usb, para
<andriijas> i really need a noobie guide on how to setup NAT on ubuntu, please
<hydoskee> hi, my machine can ping numerical ip addresses, and resolve anything I put into the "host" command to an ip address, but I can't visit websites or ping website names - what's the missing piece here?
<andriijas> i cant get iptables to work properly
<pbureau> hydoskee- dns
<pate4ever> hi
<hydoskee> pbureau- I know, but it's clearly working because the 'host' command is working, so how do I get it to resolve between the two
<hydoskee> pbureau - it's a desktop machine, not a server
<minimec> hydoskee: Wil need to put a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf ;)
<pbureau> hydoskee- when you check your netwrok card setting do you see a DNS entry for your isp ? if not add it in instead of dhcp
<jojoman02_2> anyone know how to make a deb
<hydoskee> pbureau- I do see that
<pbureau> <- whishes he could say what minimec said so easily...lol
<pbureau> <- hates being french sometimes
<hydoskee> pbureau- the dhcp/dns servers on the network are broadcast and picked up correctly
<minimec> pbureau: THX ;)
<pbureau> hydoskee- cat /etc/resolv.conf are there in there ?
<hydoskee> minimec - the resolv.conf looks corect
<hydoskee> pbureau - yes
<pbureau> lol
<wraith> Hi, are yee all ubuntu users?
<pbureau> so you can ping the dns server ?
<pate4ever> oh no i think i am probably having the same problem as hydoskee
<hydoskee> pbureau - yes
<IdleOne> wraith: probably not all
<thomas_> could someone help me fix the sound problem with flash
<hydoskee> pbureau - but only by ip, not by name
<pbureau> wraith- nope, were all windows users trying to look smart - heres your card!
<wraith> Ah, you guys have ran into DNS problems with ubuntu? I know how to fix that.
<minimec> jojoman02_2: are you compile something from source? then you can use checkinstall at the place of make install.
<minimec> hydoskee: so you have a nameserver listed there?
<pbureau> hydoskee-  ask wraith  he just volunteered to fix it
<hydoskee> minimec - yes, again
<wraith> thomas, google "ubuntu guide" and click the top link, you'll find the answer in that page.
<hydoskee> wraith - what's the fix here?
<KDan> i'm running ubuntu edgy... why does firefox-bin regularly shoot up to 80%+ of cpu with no apparent reason for that?
<KDan> it goes back down after a few seconds
<minimec> jojoman02_2: you will need to install the package, I think.
<KDan> often it happens while i'm scrolling and the scrolling hangs
<wraith> hydoskee, is it that your box isnt setup to resolve website addresses? As in they take ages to load?
<pbureau> KDan- joy of flash stuff
<KDan> pbureau: it's flash related?
<minimec> hydoskee: Try to reload the network sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<varun> anyone find flash using up a lot of CPU with beryl/compiz ?
<hydoskee> wraith - they don't load, the host command correctly resolves names to ip's, but it doesn't happen automatically in webpages
<hydoskee> minimec- already done, and restarted physically too
<varun> is there a fix to that ?
<pbureau> KDan- I noticed it mostly when flash stuff going on web pages, but I could be wrong
<hydoskee> minimec- that doesn't do it
<pate4ever> hey guys, i have properly installed my wireless card but i have no idea how to set up the wireless network. Can someone guide me to a website or give me help with that?
<minimec> hydoskee: Can you ping the nameserver?
<wraith> You'll need to edit three places: /etc/resolv.conf, put your dns servers in there at the top) then go to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script and comment out the firstsegement of code there
<pbureau> pate4ever- WPA, WEP network ??
<hydoskee> minimec- yes
<KDan> pate4ever: there's a big section in the ubuntu help about wireless nets
<varun> page4ever: use network-manager (apt-get install network-manager) ;-)
<varun> it's pretty sweet
<metroman> How do I stop Firefox from crashing on websites with Flash?
<Jim56342> Hi guys: having a few problems getting a PCI modem to work on 6.06 - can anyone help?
<pate4ever> varun: i will try the network-manager
<wraith> That code is the one that alters your resolv.conf fil.
<pate4ever> thanks!
<minimec> hydoskee: Hmmm... How can that be?
<varun> anybody here use beryl/compiz ??
<hydoskee> minimec - I don't know, but I can ping the nameserver by ip address but not name
<shatrat> varun, #ubuntu-xgl
<gb__> hi
<varun> gotcha
<pate4ever> pbureau: i don't even know the difference between a WPA and a WEP
<Tru7h> Dunno if anybody here knows anything about Knoppix, but my USB flash drive won't work in it. Works fine in WinXP and Ubuntu.
<gb__> varun nice name
<minimec> hydoskee: BUt we all agree in here, that you have a nameserver problem, don't we?
<wraith> <metroman>: google "ubuntu guide" and go to the top link, I already told you that
<gb__> Tru7h:  hi
<pbureau> pate4ever- then check the router settings should tell you. ;)
<wraith> you'll find your answer there
<gb__> Tru7h:  after connecting, open konsole
<gb__> type fdisk -l
<pate4ever> pbureau: okay brb
<gb__> does it ur flash disk there?
<varun> gb__: thanks
<KDan> pbureau: hmm, there's no flash open and it still does it..
<Tru7h> gb__: Nope.
<KDan> could be a residual bit of flash of course
<minimec> hydoskee: You are in a LAN you said?
<hydoskee> minimec - yes
<guhase> can someone help me figure out why sound isn't working on my system? alsamixer has the soundcard detected with mixer settings and all... but gnome, kde and apps dont see it.
<wikiadm> anybody ever setup sympa
<Plaguez> <hydosec> go to your router homepage and set the dns servers listed there in resolv.conf, then edit the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script file, like I told you.
<gb__> Tru7h:  which Ver?
<juan> necesito ver .avi
<gb__> guhase: mute?
<Tru7h> gb__: I'm actually not sure which version it is. How do I check?
<|Shadow|> lol IdleOne thanks for the offer, but it'll still go at 10kbps
<minimec> hydoskee: I have no other idea... Does the nameserver have access through the firewall? NAmeservers use an other port, I think.
<|Shadow|> my connection is bad.
<guhase> gb__: no, unmuted all of them
<IdleOne> |Shadow|: never know :/
<Plaguez> <hydosec>, I had the same problems myself
<guhase> hmm, actually running stuff with sudo lets the apps SEE the soundcard
<|Shadow|> IdleOne http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=9kbps2jp2.jpg belive me, i know :P
<guhase> but i set a+rw to /dev/dsp already
<guhase> so why is it happeing?
<hydoskee> minimec- no firewall, all my DNS is here on the local network
<__david> Is it possible to downscale an xserver?
<Plaguez> Am I uted? lol
<hydoskee> minimec- I've got two nameservers running (primary and backup)
<Plaguez> Am I muted? lol
<pate4ever> pbureau: where do you see if it's a WPA or WEP?
<dimeo> is WPA very crackable?
<dimeo> I undertstand that a kiddie haxxor can get around WEP
<minimec> hydoskee: Sorry. I would like to help you, but I guess I cannot...
<ctkroeker> ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound cards. "sudo asoundconf list" gives me nothing
<__david> i.e. if I have an xserver running at 640x480, can I have it output at 640x320
<xtknight> __david, type xrandr -q   to see available modes
<Plaguez> dimeo, am I muted?
<juan> need help
<_Jaak_> i am using killall to shut down a non-root app, is there another way?
<IdleOne> Plaguez: no you arent
<adaptr> __david: simultaneously ?
<dimeo> plaguez... not to me!
<Plaguez> ok
<xtknight> __david, you can also add a modeline for 640x320 if it does not exist
<juan> i want to see avi
<adaptr> _Jaak_: not if it's not your app
<shatrat> _Jaak_, if is graphical you can use "xkill" and click on its window
<Anomaly> hi - when I run glxinfo, I get: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<IdleOne> !dvd > juan
<__david> xtknight: I want to run 4 xnests within an xserver running at 1280x720
<Anomaly> what's wrong :/
<__david> xtknight: and the xnests will be running apps that always run at 640x480
<Plaguez> If any one needs help with ubuntu, ask me in dials.
<xtknight> __david, er i think so.  just execute xrandr -s <mode> to change the resolution of one of the Xs.
<adaptr> __david: presumably you can set any combination you need
<dimeo> no opinions for me as to if WPA is much safer than WEP or not?
<__david> will it downscale correctly so that the displays look ~correct
<_Jaak_> adaptr, it's my app
<adaptr> __david: there is even an xnest to emulate mobile phones and pda screens
<juan> yes
<Pici> _Jaak_ : you could do kill <pid>
<pbureau> dimeo- WPA isa different encryption yes, better unknown...
<adaptr> _Jaak_: kill -15 pid would be "nicer"
<__david> adaptr--does it downscale? basically, I want to run 4 instances of starcraft on a single screen
<juan> idleone i need to see
<IdleOne> Plaguez: this is the help channel. any help you can give to a user in here may be helpful to others alsoso why not try helping out in here :)
<adaptr> _Jaak_: and up it to kill -9 if that doesn't work
<cokeslut> sup
<__david> that are scaled down to run at 640x360
<IdleOne> juan: see what?>
<shatrat> dimeo, I believe wpa is just wep with automatically changing keys.
<Plaguez> Idleone, I did, as wraith, but no one seemed to listen.
<adaptr> __david: AFAIUI, they will be "real" resolutions
<Anomaly> when I run glxinfo, I get: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) - anyone know how to fix?
<cokeslut> I'll soon find out
<adaptr> shatrat: not at all, at least, not WPA2
<Plaguez> This guy <hydoseek> with dns problems, doesn't listen :-(
<juan> i can  see dvd
<shatrat> adaptr, great, enlighten us :)
<__david> adaptr: I was hoping for every fourth line to just be dropped, or something like that
<adaptr> shatrat: WEp "security" is a bit of an oxymoron :)
<_Jaak_> thanks guys
<cikilin> hello;how i resolv this-Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<cikilin> ?
<ctkroeker> ubuntu doesn't recognize my sound cards. "sudo asoundconf list" gives me nothing
<pbureau> I use WPA PSK because my wireless heaset uses WEP and there was interference between it and the router
<adaptr> shatrat: wikipedia should have all the details of the protocols
<IdleOne> Plaguez: probably because the help you gave out wasnt very helpful. pointing to a website and saying go there and find the answer isnt always tyhe best way especially for a newb :)
<guhase> hmm, my user wasn't in the audio group. guess that was it. restarting to find out
<pbureau> ctkroeker- lspci does your sound card show there ?
<adaptr> cikilin: breezy: old
<cikilin> ?
<cikilin> dont get it breezy: old
<adaptr> that's a breezy repo you're trying to address, and since it's 3rd party it may not be current on that
<ctkroeker>  Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller
<adaptr> being over 18 months old
<Plaguez> I told him where to find the solution, since its in a text file, I'd hardly copy and paste it all in here.
<cikilin> and how i do it corect?
<Plaguez> If any one needs help with ubuntu, ask me in dials.
<Plaguez> :=] 
<adaptr> cikilin: do you actually *run* breezy >?
<minimec> hydoskee: Well... You are not alone. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-337351.html
<cikilin> edubuntu 5.10
<adaptr> cikilin: why not upgrade to dapper at least ?
* IdleOne gives up
<cikilin> how i do it?
<adaptr> cikilin: apt-get dist-upgrade
<pbureau> watches the can of worm openin adaptr 's hands... lol
<cikilin> from synaptic?
<adaptr> pbureau: not recommended ?
<adaptr> cikilin: not from synaptic, no
<cikilin> ok
<pbureau> adaptr- sure why not...
<adaptr> cikilin: either use apt-get or update-manager
<ctkroeker> any help?
<adaptr> pbureau: that's unhelpfully vague
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have an old box that I have set up as an Ubuntu webserver. It has two ethernet cards in (at the moment). I want to use the webserver as the proxy and allow my workstation to NAT through it. How do I go about setting this up?
<adaptr> ctkroeker: you need the Intel HDA module, probably
<cikilin> same:W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ctkroeker> how do I get it?
<adaptr> ctkroeker: if it works at all, which is a toss up
<adaptr> cikilin: have you modified your sources ?
<cikilin> no
<ctkroeker> it worked, but after I tried to get my sound blaster to work, it wasn't recognized anymore
<adaptr> ctkroeker: that's essential information you're suppressing...
<ctkroeker> yeah, but the main thing is that it get's recognized and I can enable it
<cikilin> i changed extrarepositories
<adaptr> cikilin: so you have modified your sources
<cikilin> yes
<Ignite> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guhase> Why does my sound not work... i have alsa working, apps see the card, i have unmuted all of the stuff in alsamixer. but still i get no sound :/
<cikilin> adaptr:what should i do?
* Anomaly slaps Ignite with a fish
<adaptr> cikilin: tried #edubuntu ?
<adaptr> cikilin: I've never used it
<cikilin> i have dapper on a cd but is not installing
<cikilin> ok
<codi> i'm in my fstab right now, trying to have a drive mounted on startup. i've got /dev/hdb1 /media/Backup so far. now what? it's an ntfs drive
<laz0r> hi, anyone with a nforce 650i chipset running linux in here?
<_Jaak_> is the pid always the same?
<codi> i had help from maddash yesterday, but had to reinstall
<bobdobbs> can anyone help me isolate a problem, system hangs after login for my main user, but I can login with a new user, any idea why?
<bobdobbs> or how I could find why?
<Drel3> where i can put xmms to be dafault player for mp3
<pbureau> bobdobbs- you have a /home directory for  main user
<bobdobbs> pbureau: yeah
<bobdobbs> it worked fine for quite a while
<ctkroeker> adaptr: u still arround
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> bobdobbs: what's the difference between hte users ?
<SmashCat> Hello, anyone know where I set up the spamassassin config (changing scores) on Ubuntu? There's a file at /etc/spamassassin/v310.pre that has a comment saying it's the right place, but it does nothing (scores still the same after restart).
<MuffY> !wireless | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Drel3> where i can put xmms to be dafault player for mp3
<ctkroeker> do I have to load the module with modprobe? and which module?
<fotoflo__>  hey , what do i use to read chm files?
<bobdobbs> adaptr: simple, I just created one, and the other has been in use for about 2 months
<fotoflo__>  hey all, what do i use to read chm files in ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> adapter: I changed a few things in main account, but I have no idea what is so different about them that one fails
<adaptr> bobdobbs: that tells me nothing about their differences
<Jac1> hello everyone, I just downloaded the ubuntu live cd (Using Windows, boo), can anyone help me install it
<bobdobbs> as far as login, at start up the main account launches gaim, that's about it
<adaptr> bobdobbs: investigate groups, login properties, home directory contetns (bashrc, profile etc.)
<pbureau> Jac1- burn it ona  cd and reboot with it
<adaptr> bobdobbs: that may very well do it - take it out of startup
<Jac1> pbureau, i did, but nothing happens, i have tried changing the boot order but it just boots windows from the hardrive
<bobdobbs> adaptr: I have been trying to go thru home directories, but it's quite a bit of info, was hoping for more direction...
<SmAcKaSs> If i install dapper, how easy is an upgrade to edgy? does it consist of reinstalling the OS ??
<Outoff> anyone knows what error 17 is; "GRUB loading, please wait..."
<Outoff> when I reboot my computer
<Outoff> and have to get rid of it :)
<bobdobbs> I know there is a problem with fonts for the main account. there used to be a problem trying to load wacom, which I don't use...
<juan> thanks i will try to solve the problem
<IdleOne> fotoflo__:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML_help scroll down a little there is a solution for linux
<bobdobbs> is there a user specific file that points to font location?
<adaptr> bobdobbs: without clear errors there's not much I can do about that...
<juritmix> hi
<adaptr> bobdobbs: there *can* be
<juritmix> i need something for drawing in ubuntu
<bobdobbs> that's the problem for me too, no clear error
<IdleOne> fotoflo__:  $ sudo apt-get install libchm-bin
<IdleOne>  $ extract_chmLib tero.chm tero/
<bobdobbs> it just hangs on account start up
<fotoflo__> IdleOne, cool thanks
<IdleOne> np
<bobdobbs> adaptr: if there was user-specific font paths, any idea where that would be?
<IdleOne> fotoflo__: read that link though has more help
<adaptr> bobdobbs: the wacom drivers are in xorg.conf for the covenience of laptop users - they *always* fail on a desktop, it's not an error
<SmAcKaSs> If i install dapper, how easy is an upgrade to edgy? does it consist of reinstalling the OS ??
<adaptr> bobdobbs: not right off, but I could look around (or you could google - even odds which one is fatsest :)
<bobdobbs> adaptr: yeah, I kfiggured out wacom, just disabled them
<adaptr> SmAcKaSs: not at all, if you upgrade a clean dapper to edgy you'll download approx. 1GB of packages, one reboot, and you're done
<wolfjb> My system was giving me lots of errors trying to apt-get update and gnome wasn't working well, so I deleted .gconf* .gnome*, now my laptop buttons don't work. how can I get them to work again without having to reinstall edgy?
<hola>   aloo
<hola>   ai alguien ke avle espaol?
<IdleOne> SmAcKaSs: takes about 3 hours depending on speed
<shatrat> hola, #ubuntu-es
<adaptr> SmAcKaSs: might even be less than 1GB, it was 1440MB for me, with many apps installed
<SmAcKaSs> adaptr: oh thank god. :) oh, and you
<SmAcKaSs> adaptr: ty
<_Jaak_> i mad an sh script, it has to run a couple commands, but it's stops after one of them because... that app doesn't finish, but how do i make them followup anyway?
<hola> 
<hola>   ai alguien ke sepa albar espaol?
<adaptr> IdleOne: 3 HOURS ? yo're kidding - it was done in 20 minutes for me, add 30 minutes downloading and it's under one hour
<shatrat> !es|hola
<xtknight> !es | hola
<hola>   iio se ablar en sdpaol
<ubotu> hola: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hola>     yo diji aloo!
<adaptr> _Jaak_: do they have to run sequentially ?
<Jac1> can anyone help me with teh desktop CD?
<wolfjb> My system was giving me lots of errors trying to apt-get update and gnome wasn't working well, so I deleted .gconf* .gnome*, now my laptop buttons don't work. how can I get them to work again without having to reinstall edgy?
<_Jaak_> adaptr, yes, (app1; app2;)
<belkin> anyone using roundcube ? i can read mails while usign it buy cannot send
<adaptr> _Jaak_: then OR them together, so the second will run even if the first fails
<codi> i have a couple mounting questions
<_Jaak_> adaptr, OR? sorry (seminoob here)
<adaptr> _Jaak_: what do you mean by "the app does not finish" ? does  it crash, or run forever ? teh first needs fixing, the second needs proper execution
<codi> one, i have mounted an ntfs drive into /media/Backups and it shows up on my desktop as 'New Volume', any way to change that to say 'Backup' ??
<adaptr> if it really never finishes, you should not run it in a batch file...
<adaptr> codi: right click, rename ?
<wolfjb> My system was giving me lots of errors trying to apt-get update and gnome wasn't working well, so I deleted .gconf* .gnome*, now my laptop buttons don't work. how can I get them to work again without having to reinstall edgy?
<codi> option is grayed out
<_Jaak_> adaptr, run forever ( metacity --replace; mythfrontend; ) metacity runs forever so myth doesn't start, i made this to temp start metacity instead of beryl
<Jac1> can anyone help me boot Ubuntu from the Desktop CD Please? I'm not quite sure what I'm doing :P
<adaptr> _Jaak_: *NEVER* run a window manager this way
<adaptr> _Jaak_: it won't start metacity "temporarily" - it will run *both*
<pogogod> hello could someone help me please i am having all the trouble in the world to connect my lexmark E230 to ubuntu I got it programmed before but all it printed was mumbo jumbo.\
<SecrethX> hmm.. where is that other dutch guy?
<adaptr> _Jaak_: does metacity start and beryl exit when you run this with beryl running?
<adaptr> zaggy ?
<_Jaak_> adaptr, :S, oh, but how do i get (killall beryl-manager; metacity --replace; mythfrontend; beryl-manager; beryl --replace;)
<Ferret> There are 27 people with .nl addresses in here currently. ;p
<_Jaak_> adaptr, i can add killall beryl too =D
<SecrethX> Ferret speedlinq.nl
<adaptr> _Jaak_: does your current script stop beryl?
<pogogod>  hello could someone help me please i am having all the trouble in the world to connect my lexmark E230 to ubuntu I got it programmed before but all it printed was mumbo jumbo.????
<crazy_penguin> has problems anyone with using the nonfree flash plugin with firefox after update?
<_Jaak_> no only the manager
<codi> ok, so i guess that's not going to happen. what about a usb drive that automounts, but is not in the fstab. but i want it to be so i can read/write with ntfs-3g, can i just install it
<johnn> pogogod http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-E230
<nofxx> Hello!! xD   I'm using ubuntu 6.10 with ltsp... when some clients with a ecs mb semprom 64 AM2 tries to connect I get a ACPI: Getting cpuindex acpiid 0x1 .... then Kernel panic... and the thin client won't boot..... I don't have idea what it is... please help
<adaptr> _Jaak_: in that case, kill beryl (NOT with killall! use proper methods FGS), and start metacity in the background
<pogogod> thanks john ill give it a try
<ShadowX> anyone know of a way to open .cab files?
<Ferret> cabextract
<ShadowX> command line or gui based?
<mick666> hello
<adaptr> !cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Ferret> ShadowX: If you use a gui-based archive viewer, it'll probably use cabextract if it's installed
<trandism> !ccze
<ubotu> ccze: A robust, modular log coloriser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1-1.2 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 204 kB
<adaptr> it's even smaller than the MS official program :)
<Jim56342> Guys: I am a complete noob, trying to compile a driver in Ubuntu. I know I need to download something before I can compile the driver, but cannot remember what that something was. Any suggestions?
<adaptr> Jim56342: is there no driver already available ?
<Jim56342> No its a driver for a winmodem
<adaptr> Jim56342: this question is so important that you should invest at least a DAY into finding a ready-made driver before trying to "build your own"
<wolfjb> how to get gconf configured correctly?
<adaptr> have you tried linmodem.org ?
<Jim56342> adaptr: ive been to the linmodem site
<Jim56342> and ive downloaded the driver file
<adaptr> well, if you're sure... you need build-essential to build software
<Jim56342> just need to compile it
<adaptr> have you compiled stuff before ?
<Jim56342> LOL adaptr I might be digging my own grave here
<Jim56342> Nothing before
<Jim56342> Ive got step by step instrcutions
<adaptr> so how could you "remebmer" that you need something ?
<Jim56342> just need to install something to Ubuntu first to get it to work?
<adaptr> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Ferret> Does build-essential include kernel headers?
<adaptr> it should
<erUSUL> Ferret: no
<trandism> Ferret, no i believe it does not
<adaptr> it *should*, really - and glibc dev
<Jim56342> That community doc looks good. I ll have a look at that and get back to you.
<grimboy> Is there a command to find out what applications are currently using the sound card?
<adaptr> oh don't call us - we'm call YOU :)
<adaptr> grimboy: if it's /dev/dsp, lsof |grep dsp
<erUSUL> adaptr: many people builds things that not include kernel drivers
<erUSUL> grimboy: man lsof
<adaptr> erUSUL: of course, I was just screwing around
<_Jaak_> there are 2 kill commands kill appname doesn't'work
<grimboy> erUSUL, Right, thanks.
<adaptr> _Jaak_: there is only kill
<adaptr> _Jaak_: kill needs a PID
<Ferret> Dunno how to find out when things are using alsa. o.o
<trandism> grimboy, "lsof |grep <device name>" might do the job
<gnomefreak> _Jaak_: killall appname
<adaptr> gnomefreak: please don't teach bad habits :)
<gnomefreak> adaptr: its not a bad habit
<adaptr> ...because ?
<Ferret> I guess you look in /proc/asound/timers and take the bit where it says 'Client application 6611' and look that up in ps or top or whatever
<gnomefreak> adaptr: there isnt anything wrong or proven bad to use it
<trandism> does anyone here manage to setup a distributed file-system using Ubuntu servers & clients other than the openAFS - Kerberos combo? Any pointing to directions (links, experiences etc.) would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance
<adaptr> gnomefreak: if somebody wants to kill ONE process and you give them that, then it's most certainly feeding a bad habit
<gnomefreak> adaptr: it only kills one app
<trandism> gnomefreak, no it kills or running instances of the given app
<adaptr> gnomefreak: yeah, right
<trandism> all * running instances
<gnomefreak> adaptr: if you have 2 of the same app open than it will kill both of them but not many people need to run 2 of same app
<adaptr> gnomefreak: I run many apps that start multiple identically-named processes
<gnomefreak> adaptr: killall firefox-bin will kill firefox-bin
<adaptr> gnomefreak: so do you
<adaptr> gnomefreak: that's one good example right there
<gnomefreak> adaptr: they are normall running with a --flag
<guilherme_jorge> I've updated my Ubuntu to 6.10, but I have some problems in firefox when I try to access www.orkut.com. I get the following error: "Unexpected response from server   \n   Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server.   \n    Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager
<guilherme_jorge>     installed.   \n    This might be due to a non-standard configuration on the server.  ".... Any idea?
<gnomefreak> adaptr: as for firefox you only really need one open use the tab thats why they are there
<guilherme_jorge> Now firefox version is 2.0.0.1
<gnomefreak> guilherme_jorge: yep
<gnomefreak> latest build in ubuntu
<user123> after installing compiz the exit button don't work. Something knows what's the matter?
<adaptr> gnomefreak: right now, I am running dbus, gdm, ssh-agent and totem twice, getty 6 times, and bash many, many times...
<adaptr> gnomefreak: any of those would cause unexpected side-effects
<guilherme_jorge> <gnomefreak>: Do you know what is happening when I try to access www.orkut.com?
<gnomefreak> adaptr: why so many of each?
<adaptr> gnomefreak: ask Ubuntu...
<adaptr> gnomefreak: everything except bash is standard
<gnomefreak> adaptr: ask ubuntu why you are running totem 2 times and bash so many times?
<adaptr> gnomefreak: I am only running totem *once* , but there are two processes
<gnomefreak> adaptr: that sounds like one crashed
<adaptr> gnomefreak: and I am running bash 3 or four times usually
<adaptr> gnomefreak: anyway to find out?
<vdepizzol> hello
<taux> hi
<x2daz> ubuntu pwns
<x2daz> ubuntu pwns all
<felixhummel> hi all
<gnomefreak> guilherme_jorge: im looking at it right now give me a minute. adaptr i would say look in /var/crash see if totem crashed
* d3x7r0 ouve Monty Python - Every Sperm Is Sacred
<belkin> how am i downloading stuff with " svn " ?
<adaptr> gnomefreak: I just killed the one that didn't use PCU when I clicked play :)
<vdepizzol> my friend installed ubuntu one week ago. Now, all gconf schemas are broken
<Jim56342> (nb I am now downloading the thing i think i need - thanks for pointing me to community docs!)
<felixhummel> do you know which console command brings a window to top? i'm using gnome here.
<gnomefreak> gunne: what does java -version say
<user123> after installing compiz the exit button don't work. now how can I logout my computer
<gnomefreak> oops
<metroman> What's the deadly command that deletes a folder and all the files in it?
<adaptr> rm -rf
<metroman> Ok, thanks.
<adaptr> always happy to help ! :)
<gnomefreak> guillote_GNU: what does java -version say when typed in terminal
<gnomefreak> guillote_GNU: is the page crashing? failing to load? are you getting an error?
<bobdobbs> adaptr, you still there?
<mevets> hey
<mevets> beryl is causing new windows to be shown UNDER all others
<adaptr> bobdobbs: yes
<adaptr> !seen adaptr
<khoa> adaptr n=jgeilman@adaptr.xs4all.nl was last seen Mon Jan 29 15:00:51 2007 joining #ubuntu
<bobdobbs> I found a log file spat out from the last time my login hung
<ubotu> adaptr is on IRC right now!
<mevets> is this a bug?
<adaptr> I'm not a bug !
<vdepizzol> my friend installed ubuntu one week ago. Now, all gconf schemas are broken. All configuration seems erased. Metacity, gnome-panel, everythink is strange
<bobdobbs> adaptr: error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<vdepizzol> it's the third time he try to use ubuntu, but this error always happens
<adaptr> bobdobbs: what do I do with that ?
<bobdobbs> there is no folder, could that cause the hang?
<Einherjer> Hi there - can somebody tell me what the official feisty chan is?
<adaptr> Einherjer: #ubuntu+1
<visik7> Einherjer: ubuntu+1
<belkin> how am i downloading stuff with " svn " ?
<Einherjer> thx
<bobdobbs> you mentioned with no error, there is nothing to do, this is the closest thing to error I can find
<adaptr> belkin: MAN the CLIENT, I don't know
<belkin> hmm
<SurfnKid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<EniGm0> Does anyone know how to get MP3 support up and running for Muine?
<EniGm0> I have Dapper Drake
<EniGm0> I tried installing Gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<EniGm0> without any effect
<MuffY> !ndiswrapper | MuffY
<ubotu> MuffY: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MuffY> ...
<MuffY> ok then
<gunne> gnomefreak, java -version ?
<gnomefreak> gunne: not you it was a tab complete error
<nexous> How do i compile dbvi?
<gunne> ok
<eternal_p> anyone here have a lot of luck with VirtualBox...I can't get the usb filters to work?
<vdepizzol> my friend installed ubuntu one week ago. Now, all gconf schemas are broken. All configuration seems erased. Metacity, gnome-panel, everythink is strange
<vdepizzol> it's the third time he try to use ubuntu, but this error always happens
<sioux> what's news?
<mo^> why does "amixer set PCM toggle" not work for me? for example  "amixer set PCM 100%-" works fine...
<Ravi`s> help, howto install mp3 to ubuntu
<kutkinna> hai .. im using kde, how to make my tiltle bar transparent ?
<Ravi`s> please paste tutorial install for player mp3 to ubuntu
<Ravi`s> please paste url tutorial install for player mp3 to ubuntu
<Cesiel> hey anyone know how to reconfigure xorg with the default ubuntu settings
<Wyke> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wyke> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cesiel> yes but when I do that I get something wrong in the settings
<fotoflo> hey whats the shell-based version of the system monitor called?
<Wyke> that'll do it, it will ask you some stuff though, like the debian install
<Wyke> what's wrong?
<nexous> Hi
<nexous> whats the package that i have to get to be able to use `run` command?
<Cesiel> Umm the graphics are very slow
<nexous> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Wyke> video card?
<Cesiel> yes
<Wyke> i mean which one you have
<Cesiel> Is there a way for me to reinstall with the original ubuntu settings
<Cesiel> instead of going throught everything
<Cesiel> I have a 7600gts
<Cesiel> It just forgot to back up my xorg.config
<Cesiel> and now I cant get it working right
<xtknight> fotoflo, top or  htop
<fotoflo> cool thanks
<Wyke> probablly you're choosing the wrong driver
<Cesiel> I'm using vesa
<Wyke> if is slow, you're usinv vesa, or vga
<Bluhd> Hey, how do I install the beta nVidia kernel module? It doesn't compile correctly without any modification
<Wyke> try nv or nvidia
<riotkittie> Cesiel: there's not an autoreated backup ?
<Cesiel> riokittie: How would I tell and how would I use it?
<nexous> " while trying to install libc6-dev
<nexous>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2) but 2.4-1ubuntu12 is to be installed" is what i get.
<Vandalay> if u installed nvidia driver-->put diver "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<igge> hello!
<Kichigai> Greetings.
<Vandalay> if not: nv or vesa
<igge> I have a laptop with a fan that makes a lot aof noise
<Kichigai> Sounds like a hardware issue.
<Wyke> but should work with nv
<Bluhd> Did anyone see my question? I asked it a couple minutes ago and got no response.
<ata> ravi's: aptitude install xmms
<igge> where should I start?
<Kichigai> anyone have experience with using WPA supplicant in 6.10?
<ata> I'm having a hard time getting WiFi working on my computer. I've used the HowTo online(http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136), but the debug mode of wpa_supplicant says "WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - Driver does not support WPA.". I find it listed as supporting WPA fine. Am I doing something wrong?
<eternal_p> igge: I think most ubuntu laptops are like that
<riotkittie> Cesiel: in a term, ls /etc/X11/xorg   ... auto backups are like xorg.conf.datetime  or timedate ...    im not sure what you did, so there might not be one
<exspecto> how do i get dpkg to reinstall the default conf files for an already installed package?  i've tried dpkg-reconfigure but it doesn't replace/create the config files
<lukas2> i want to install kubuntu. is the dvd recommented? i have got a broadband internet connection, thus i could install packages via internet. is openoffice included in the cd version?
<Wyke> i think NV is the default for your system, you changed it for vesa and now is working slow
<igge> eternal_p: are they? what about ACPI and so?
<jughead> oo should be included lukas2 - it is in ubuntu anyway
<Kichigai> lukas2: I recommend the DVD. The CD will have OO.o though.
<Kichigai> The DVD is nice because it operates as a 100% useful live disc.
<shatrat> igge, if you have the acpi and power management stuff installed and configured right, it should only come on when the temp goes up.  I dont know too much about getting that stuff going though, it worked out of the box on my HP
<Vandalay> if fc6 if u mess up xorg.conf it saves old conf in "xorg.conf.bak"
<Bluhd> OOO comes with everything, so you needn't worry :P
<riotkittie> if there's one that looks like ti might work, then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.thatfile /etc/X11/xorg
<riotkittie> .conf
<lukas2> thx.
<riotkittie> oh man. i so totally cannot irc from within X :<
<igge> shatrat: oh ok...
<eternal_p> igge: mine usually runs hot if i'm doign java, etc.
<Bluhd> riotkittie: then use irssi :P I have to because I need to set up my beta nvidia driver, but at this point I don't think anyone's going to help me -_-
<riotkittie> Bluhd: i do use irssi
<trandism> !gfs2-tools
<ubotu> gfs2-tools: global file system 2 tools (EXPERIMENTAL). In component main, is optional. Version 2.20061002-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 812 kB
<riotkittie> i usually have irssi running in screen in tty1 :P
<igge> eternal_p: i'm using 2% cpu right now... :) it shouldn't need the fan at maximum...
<riotkittie> i was running it in a term in fluxbox tho. it was... odd.
<nexous> I keep getting "libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (=2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2) but 2.4-1ubuntu12 is to be installed" whenever i try to install libc6-dev
<fotoflo> how do i get multiple desktops in the bash shell?
<eternal_p> nexous: there is alink on ubuntuforums.org about that
<dolidoli> I have question.. I can't hear sound on ubuntu
<eternal_p> igge: I have always find my fan speed suspect with ubuntu compareed to XP, i've just gotten used to it
<riotkittie> multiple /desktops/ in the bash shell?
<eternal_p> are you in 6.01 or 6.1
<riotkittie> !sound | dolidoli
<ubotu> dolidoli: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bluhd> Gah, is anyone going to help me? I swear, I've never gotten such a slow response.
<igge> eternal_p: ok..
<dolidoli> riotkittie, thx
<igge> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<eternal_p> igge: there are APCI commands you can send to the fan to slow it down
<eternal_p> also, look at gdesklets and get something on your desktop to monitor temp, etc maybe you will see something
<nexous> eternal_p: thanks.
<igge> eternal_p: how do I send those commands?
<eternal_p> igge: honestly, I have no idea
<eternal_p> ive' just left it alone
<igge> ah ok...
<brussel> Is SVN free in ubuntu or do I have to purchase something?
<Tru7h> Issues with recognizing USB flash drive. Works in Windows and Ubuntu but not Knoppix. Any help?
<Kichigai> SVN is ALWAYS free
<dv_> free
<Bluhd> everything is free in ubuntu
<minimec> fotoflo: So you want <ctrl><alt>1-6 in your gnome-terminal?
<Kichigai> What Bluhd said.
<nimrodg> Hi, I have some problems with my keymap. I'm using a Logitech LX500, and when I try to use the pipe and backslash key, I get angle brackets instead. How do I make corrections to the key map?
<auTONYmous> Question: How can I disable NIS from running at boot without removing the package?
<linux_kid> When I run package manager and install updates, it always comes up with an error stating a problem with the adobe reader package.  Also, when the packages to download are listed, the adobe package does not appear.
<riotkittie> nimrodg: is this happening in X or out of it?
<brussel> just making sure i wasn't getting the client and needed to pay for svn server software
<fotoflo> riotkittie: uhm yeah, i used to have an old linux box and i oculd hit f1 to get to one bash and f2 to get to another, ect
<fotoflo> etc.
<fotoflo> how do i do that now?
<Bluhd> Alright. Seeing as how I haven't gotten a single response in asking my question four times in ten or fifteen minutes, I figure I'll try a different approach:
<Bluhd> Who here has nVidia?
<fotoflo> bluhd: i do :-)
<Bluhd> fotoflo: Did you get the beta driver installed?
<minimec> fotoflo: <ctrl><alt>1-6
<fotoflo> nah
<Bluhd> darnit
<riotkittie> fotoflo: CTRL + ALT + FKey ?
<skip> Guten Abend
<arnnn> how can I list all the available group?
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i enable the javaplugin in my firefox (i'm installed to/opt from targz)
<MetaBookfoziS> if i cp or ln -s it isn't works.
<fotoflo> hmm neither of those worked
<lun> hi, all, I compiled my own kernel and during boot up all my hard disk are recognized as hdx not sdx, how do i fix this?
<Bluhd> I need someone who was able to successfully set up the beta driver available from www.nvidia.com, because I can't get the kernel interface to compile
<fotoflo> bluhd: ive got nvidia on my laptop, running xp and VNC
<shatrat> lun, are they serial ata or ide?
<riotkittie> fotoflo: do you have some abnormal keyboard option set?
<fotoflo> riot: im logged in through ssh?
<fotoflo> is that abnormal?
<shatrat> Bluhd, I didnt have any problems, did you install build-essential? Follow the latest nvidia how to?
<minimec> fotoflo: <ctrl><alt>F1 doesn't work?
<Bluhd> shatrat: Where is the nvidia how to? I couldn't find one
<Kichigai> That should change his terminal LOCALLY.
<Kichigai> Bluhd, you trying to install nVidia binary drivers?
<lun> shatrat ,I'm not sure, but originally they are recognized as sdx, even now the /grub/menu.lst are configured to boot from sda3.
<Bluhd> Kichigai: yes
<nimrodg> Hi, I have some problems with my keymap. I'm using a Logitech LX500, and when I try to use the pipe and backslash key, I get angle brackets instead. How do I make corrections to the key map? This happens both inside and outside X.
<riotkittie> ah ive never tried multiple prompts while SSHing into my box
<fotoflo> minimec: that displayed a list of 2001 files
<Kichigai> Bluhd, just install the binary package and edit your config file to use it.
<riotkittie> so im not sure if its par for the course or not
<nikitis> I have a question,  I went to install Cedega and i'm getting a direct rendering as no.  Yes acceleration works, and i did install my nvidia drivers correctly.  I'm using Beryl/aiglx.  How can I use both Beryl / and have direct rendering as yes?  There must be a way.
<Vandalay> 1001 howto's on forum
<minimec> fotoflo: One Moment please.
<Bluhd> Kichigai: that's the problem. When I do $sudo sh NVIDIA-whatever.run, it says it can't compile the kernel interface
<nikitis> Vandalay: for my issue?
<fotoflo> minimec: sure thanks
<Vandalay> -) i think so
<Kichigai> Bluhd, there's an Ubuntu package. The run file requires the kernel dev file.
<lun> and I have enabled the sata support during the kernel compilation
<Wyke> Bluhd: there's a howto on ubuntuguide.org
<riotkittie> what are you using as the ssh client?
<Bluhd> Kichigai: I've got just about every possible development header
<fotoflo> i think im using bash
<Kichigai> Bluhd, odd. you sure you have linux-kernel-(your version here)-dev?
<fotoflo> yup
<fotoflo> using bash
<RowrAliev> anyone got Ubuntu working on PS3?
<minimec> fotoflo: So. you are on the console and you login via ssh to another computer.
<babo> the ping time to my server is between 1400 and 5000 ms ... I guess that's pretty bad right ?
<riotkittie> bash... as the ssh client ?
<riotkittie> err.
<Kichigai> No.
<Kichigai> Bash is just a terminal shell.
<fotoflo> im on windows using puTTy
<Kichigai> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood.
<riotkittie> Kichigai: i know that :p
<eternal_p> anyone here have a lot of luck with VirtualBox...I can't get the usb filters to work?
<fotoflo> ssh-ing into a bash shell
<magical_trevsky> argh, my terminal has hung unmounting a usb drive, what's the safest way to sort it out?
<linux_kid> I have a logitech mouse and it seems to disable the "F" and "B" buttons on my keyboard every time i plug it in, any solutions?
<Kichigai> fotoflo: no wonder it doesn't work. Your probably not sending the F-keys
<riotkittie> fotoflo: ok, maybe look in PuTTy's option and toy around with the key thingies.  there should be an option to... eh. i cant explain it.
<doopidub> hey guys
<fotoflo> riot: hold on im goign to the terminal to try
<doopidub> does anyone of you know how to install a sil3114 raid controler?
<pbureau> linux_kid- usb or normal ps2 ?
<minimec> fotoflo: Ok. So this is a putty problem. There maybe an option in the menu of putty.
<linux_kid> usb pbureau
<riotkittie> and i dont hate myself enough to fire up the XP box at the moment. but i am pretty sure there's something there taht will like, let you define how things are handled
<Vandalay> check if dmraid supports it
<pbureau> linux_kid- and it does this when you plug it into the keyboard or pc?
<johnn> can someone recommend an easy dvd rip (dvd->avi) frontend?
<doopidub> dmraid? thanks
<Vandalay> mb
<Phopsy> Hey all...
<fotoflo_> whoah, that was wierd
<riotkittie> wee. i am tired. and incoherrent. and lacking the ability to spell.
<Phopsy> Can someone help me with some SATA issues?
<riotkittie> what was weird?
<babo> what's the best way to test the BW available to a remote server ?
<Kichigai> johnn, use MPlayer.
<babo> Which package utulity can I use that will show me the throughput rate ?
<fotoflo_> ctrl alt f1 swiched me from gnome to a tty1
<Kichigai> Excellent!
<linux_kid> pbureau: it plugs into the PC and starts acting up the keyboard, it fixes by changing the keyboard layout in settings, but i was wondering if there was another solution
<Kichigai> That's supposed to happen.
<riotkittie> yeah, its supposed to.
<minimec> fotoflo: That's what we were talking about before ;)
<fotoflo_> ok
<v_> hi. is ubuntu's linux-source-2.6.17 modified/different from the original 2.6.17 kernel source tree?
<fotoflo_> no, but maybe
<johnn> Kichigai easy means not using mencoder commandline hazzle but "girl-friendly" with a big "RIP" button ;)
<pbureau> linux_kid- Iwould thing the problem is the keyboard or the mouse, my instinct would say try another mousen ?
<Kichigai> v_, unlikely to be too different.
<Egyptian[Home] > hi
<fotoflo_> ok
<Egyptian[Home] > whats the difference b/w alternate and desktop iso?
<fotoflo_> so, i guess i want a tabbing ssh client
<riotkittie> girl-friendly? GIRL FRIENDLY??? whats that supposed to mean. <glare>
<Kichigai> johnn, mencoder dvd://(title number) -o (filename here) -ovc lavc -oac copy -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=700:vhq:v4mv
<v_> Kichigai: I was wondering if there would be any great advantage in using it over the latest kernel release
<fotoflo_> like the terminal program in ubuntu
<linux_kid> phureau: its a laptop, so the keyboard is built in (da) and the mouse is an external i bought cause the mouse pad is annoing
<pbureau> you need girl-friendly-dev2 lol
<johnn> Kichigai i know tghis
<riotkittie> Egyptian[Home] : desktop gives you the Live CD
<Kichigai> v_, Probably not.
<Phopsy> Can anyone aid me with my SATA woes?
<riotkittie> alternate is text mode
<Egyptian[Home] > riotkittie: and does it support tv out?
<minimec> fotoflo: http://www.raisin.de/putty-tabs/putty-tabs.html ;)
<v_> Kichigai: thanks for the input
<erUSUL> !anyone | Phopsy
<ubotu> Phopsy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<riotkittie> Egyptian[Home] : taht i do not know
<johnn> kichigai i know this  but i can't tell this my girlfriend :p
<Kichigai> v_, no problem. I prefer rolling my own because it's awesome.
<fotoflo> cool
<Kichigai> johnn, try finding an ffmpeg front-end. Something like OS X's ffmpegX
<Phopsy> Okay, many apologies :D
<Egyptian[Home] > riotkittie: k thanks
<johnn> thats what i asked for .. i though someone had already found such a tool ;)
<Kichigai> johnn, check sourceforge. I doubt you'll find a package.
<v_> Kichigai: this is for a cobalt raq4, so i'm patching it w/ Jeff Walter's patch for such
<Phopsy> Alright, so I just built a new system and, fortunately, it boots up. However, it's not even seeing the big fat SATA drive I stuck inside. Any clues as to why this might be?
<v_> Kichigai: so I kindof have no choice
<Kichigai> johnn, it's been ages since I've used Linux as a desktop distro, so I wouldn't know what Ubuntu packages there are now.
<Jim56342> Ive downloded the compiling software
<Jim56342> Now I have another question!
<Kichigai> Yes, Jim56342?
<lun> my harddisks are recognized as hda instead of sda after compiling the kernel, anyone can help?
<v_> later
<johnn> there is dvdrip which is quite... bloated... and drip that looks quite broken ;)
<Kichigai> lun, as long as they work, does it matter that much?
<Jim56342> When I run the compiler on the thing I need to compile, its saying that it cant find any kernel sources?
<linux_kid> pbureau: thanks for your help
<Jim56342> and its asking for the path to the kernel sources
<Kichigai> Jim56342, you need your kernel dev package.
<Jim56342> ok kichi...
<Kichigai> Jim56342, just install linux-kernel-(version number here)-dev
<Bluhd> Okay, I have a probelm
<Jim56342> how do i get that?
<Bluhd> er
<johnn> ah there is also acidrip.. that looks quite nice
<Bluhd> I tried to do the beta driver install on ubuntuguide.org
<Jim56342> sorry kichi need step by step instructions, am a complete noob
<Bluhd> but there is no generic kernel support
<riotkittie> Jim56342:  you can find it in apt or the package manage or your choice
<pbureau> linux_kid- did you swap mice and it worked ?
<Bluhd> I have to install the 386 kernel if I want it to work
<jkillaz> hi Ubuntu
<Ravi`s> please paste url tutorial install for player mp3 to ubuntu
<Kichigai> Jim56342, been ages since I've done this myself. Use your package manager to find the kernel dev package for your version.
<riotkittie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jkillaz> I just installed ubuntu on my dell latitude...
<adaptr> Ravi`s: no ?
<lun> Kickhigai: I don't know, but I got a feeling that my hard disks become slower..
<jkillaz> there are two things irritating me.. and I cant seem to figure out how to resolve them
<pbureau> Ravi`s- being that you question is as general as asking what kind of tires go on my car, I can only answer with "compile it"
<Jim56342> package manager is the add/remove thing right? LOL
<Jim56342> Sorry I am such an idiot!
<Bluhd> Jim56342: yes
<Kichigai> Jim56342, yes, it is.
<jkillaz> 1. My Wireless lan wont startup... the led is off..
<riotkittie> Jim56342: Synaptic
<linux_kid> pbureau: i was checking the forums, sorry, didnt see you saythat.  I dont have any other usb mice and no ps/2 ports on my laptop... so i dont know
<Kichigai> Jim56342, it's the same as "apt" or Synaptic.
<Bluhd> Jim56342: the command line version of it is apt-get
<minimec> Ravi`s: Try the plugins of rythmbox the dirty ones, or install the win32 codecs.
<Jim56342> I must be either really annoying or really amusing you guys
<K1GPL> i am having trouble connecting to a remote desktop, both machines running edgy
<Bluhd> no
<jkillaz> anyone knows how I can resolve this?
<grazie> Is there a way I can trace the exact date/time of when a package was released into a repository?
<Kichigai> K1GPL, using VNC?
<Bluhd> Jim56342: people ask questions like that all the time
<Bluhd> Jim56342: it's not unusual or funny
<minimec> !codecs | Ravi`s
<ubotu> Ravi`s: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pbureau> linux_kid- try pluggin it in a different usb port... or plug it in when you start computer to see if it does the same thing.
<Kichigai> Jim56342, people have to start learning somewhere.
<Kichigai> :)
<riotkittie> Jim56342: not annoying or amusing. most of us have been where you are :P
<K1GPL> Kichigai:  i have tried vnc, x11vnc, and the gnome remote desktop...when i try vncviewer I get this...
<Kichigai> Man, I was such a n00b back in the day.
<K1GPL> Kichigai, channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<K1GPL> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<Jim56342> Indeed Kichi: I guess its so amusing for me because I teach computing: I am currently with a student. Not sure who is actually learning here...
<Ravi`s> <ubotu> <--- thank you
<riotkittie> << is going to die a noob
<fotoflo> do you guys think its safe to burn a dvd across a samba/802.11g connection?
<Rug> Howdy all
<lun> how to make sure that the sata are recognized as sata not ide? is there anyway to check this?
<K1GPL> nooobies forever
<Rug> fotoflo: no
<RowrAliev> foto...no...lol
<pbureau> fotoflo- I doubt it
<mjr> fotoflo, yes
<fotoflo> uhh K1GPL: I hope note
<fotoflo> not
<linux_kid> pbureau: it only happens the first time i plug it in per session ( i do a lot w/ XP so i hibernate alot)
<Kichigai> K1GPL, VNC is kind of picky, you just need to get your port numbers right.
<Bluhd> Okay, nevermind, I figured out the problem
<mjr> I've burned DVDs over sshfs/802.11a
<RowrAliev> foto: try it..it might work.....
<CoolCubix> Hi, I was asking if there was a way to use a touchpad (where moving finger gets moving cursor from place where it already is) as a tablet (where a point on the device matches a point on the screen) ?
<pbureau> linux turn hibernate off to see if that is the factor causing the issue.
<K1GPL> x11vnc likes 5900
<Bluhd> there IS generic kernel support but apt-get doesn't see it by default. Synaptic handles it just fine though
<K1GPL> i think that is the default
<Rug> fotoflo: reduce the burn-speed for best results
<Jim56342> Guys: gone into my package manager (add/remove) and cant find the linux-kernel thing...
<Jim56342> what section should it be under?
<lun> After compiling the kernel, my SATA hard disk is recognized as IDE , how to fix this?
<Ravi`s> for ubuntu 6.06, what is can use memory 128
<Ravi`s> ?
<Kichigai> Jim56342, try using your System menu and choose the "Synaptic Package Manager" it hides fewer things from you.
<linux_kid> Jim56342: Add/remove is not a package manager
<riotkittie> yeah. System > Administration > Synaptic
<Phopsy> Alright, so I just built a new system and, fortunately, it boots up. However, it's not even seeing the big fat SATA drive I stuck inside. Any clues as to why this might be? Sorry to have to repost...
<pbureau> system-admin-synaptic, make sure to set all librairies to on... :)
<minimec> Ravi`s: a normal ubuntu install will not run very fast.
<zoexii> can anyone help me with installing a new icon theme in xfce?
<zoexii> I know I used gcursor in gnome, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.
<jkillaz> when I click on the Fn+Wifi nothinh happens..
<grazie> zoexii: i'd go to #xubuntu
<Kichigai> jkillaz, likely your hotkeys are disabled due to lack of drivers.
<fotoflo_> ok good night all
<riotkittie> Ravi`s: 128MB is fine but you will want to steer clear of GNOME and KDE. XFCE/xubuntu might be fine but you are probably better off with openbox / fluxbox / or another window manager over a desktop environment
<Jim56342> what about linux-kernel-devel? Is that the one I want?
<Ravi`s> ic
<Kichigai> Jim56342, yes.
<Jim56342> wkd!
<Ravi`s> tx riotkittie
<riotkittie> you're welcome
<minimec> Ravi`s: You can otimize it by using xface or fluxbox as window manager. Or E17 or fvwm ....
<zoexii> grazie, cool, didn't know they had a separate channel.
<grazie> not so hectic there!
<DCR> Hello
<riotkittie> err. feel free to smack me if this is totally off topic but ... wait, if i have to start a sentence with that , chances are, i shouldnt ask :D
<jkillaz> Kichigai: so I have to find out the drivers for a dell latitude 610
<nikitis> Damn I can't figure out why Direct Rendering is NO
<Kichigai> jkillaz, just the hot keys, I imagine. Just use Synaptic or apt to find all Dell packages.
<jkillaz> bcause the screen resolution is also crappy my fonts are a little blurry....
<riotkittie> there's a hotkeys package that might help
<jkillaz> not blurry , but like crispy
<Phopsy> Could anyone suggest why my SATA drive isn't showing up in GParted?
<riotkittie> my dell latitude worked fine out of the  box. <hugs it>
<grazie> Is there a way I can trace the exact date/time of when a package was released into a repository? I can't believe nobody in here can't answer this!
<linux_kid> Ok, my last annoing question... I ahve a Compaq Presario V5000series laptop with a synaptic touchpad.  Sometimes in ubuntu, whenever i touch the touchpad, the mouse flys and clicks randomly around the screen.  Any ideas?
<doopidub> okay i see my raid drive in fdisk -l, thanks to dmraid. but mounting is not possible with -t ntfs -r, why?
<jkillaz> Kichigai: ok I will do that....
<DCR> I installed ubuntu, well I ordered the CD and I got it, when I run it, I get there but the screen is messed up, I went to preferences and change Screen Resolution, because I have a quite big screen, but it wont change resolution. I don't even get the drop down menu. And I can't really work with the defaul resolution because I can barely see the screen, I only see the corner of every window, so is there anybody that can help me?
<jkillaz> Kichigai: the same thing goes for the screen resolution?
<Kichigai> DCR, edit your XOrg conf file.
<riotkittie> linux_kid: look at the synaptic section in xorg.conf ...  toy around with it. im not sure how, but.. <shrug> :P
<RowrAliev> where I get PPC64 distro of ubuntu?
<Kichigai> jkillaz, no, that's your XOrg conf file.
<riotkittie> back xorg.conf up first
<Kichigai> jkillaz, as far as res, you and DCR likely have the same problem
<DCR> But I haven't even istalled it, because when you get the CD you get like this kind of preview
<DCR> But I can't really intall it
<DCR> With that resolution
<linux_kid> riotkittie: ok, thanks
<bobdobbs> can anyone help me, system is hanging at login (just after loging in before usplash) and the only log I can find to debug is here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/870672 can someone please look at that and tell me if there is anything there worth looking at??
<DCR> So it's fixable?
<jkillaz> Kichigai: well the resolution is ok. But I dont know how to describe this, but the fonts are not as they should..
<Kichigai> DCR, yeah, just a setting.
<jkillaz> they are like cripsy
<DCR> Alright.
<jkillaz> crispy*
<riotkittie> crispy. heh.
<Kichigai> jkillaz, you want anti-aliasing, don't you?
<DCR> Also, I'm kinda a noob, this is my first time, so where can I find the "xorg.conf?"
<jkillaz> Kichigai: maybe that's it....
<Kichigai> DCR, usually somewhere in /etc/XFree86 or something like that.
<bobdobbs> or, can anyone point me to where some other log or debug files might be that could tell me what the issue could be for a system hang at login?
<riotkittie> DCR: open a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...
<Kichigai> bobdobbs, /etc/log/syslog
<CoolCubix> DCR> /etc/X11
<Jim56342> (Guys - very off topic - so ignore if you want. I am currently with a student and we are talking about how the internet destroys physical distance. If some of you could just type in your location (country only) to give him an idea of how the internet destroys physical distance that would be cool!)
<riotkittie> or do it that way
<CoolCubix> DCR> you should make a backup of a working/usable xorg.conf - if you have one
<Kichigai> riotkittie, doesn't always work.
<riotkittie> Kichigai: ah.
<DCR> I don't know how to do anything, this is my first time running the CD
<DCR> But I'll guess I'll give it a try
<nikitis> Can someone help me with this direct rendering problem?  I've googled the hell out of the internet
<DCR> Even though I don't understand most of what you're saying
<DCR> But thanks
<CoolCubix> nikitis> what did you done so far ?
<bobdobbs> Kichigal: not there, no etc/log/ folder
<ghatak> What is the best Audio Player for Ubuntu ?
<cafuego_> ghatak: yes
<root___> hi all! <- ari
<nikitis> I've made sure glx was enabled, I can't get direct rendering to work with beryl disabled
<cameotwat> ubuntu has apt get right?
<nikitis> beryl runs fine though
<ghatak> cafuego: Yes is a media player ?
<bobdobbs> Kichigai: not there, no etc/log/ folder
<root___> Have a question - I am trying to save data by using a liveCD of dapper and a USB stick
<cpk1> ghatak: might as well ask what the best ubuntu flavor is or the best linux distro...
<root___> can't mount drives
<CoolCubix> nikitis> did you install your video card's drivers ?
<nikitis> But in Cedega it says direct rendering: no.  I disable Beryl, and do glxinfo | grep rendering and it still shows no with gnome restarted and beryl disabled
<bobdobbs> ghatak: I like amarok quite a bit
<nikitis> CoolCubix: Yes
<Rug> Jim56342: Canada
<skyrunner> guys I installed networkmanager and now i cant see my local network
<skyrunner> not that I could before either...
<nikitis> CoolCubix: I get the nvidia logo everytime, and when I do glxgears it seems like it's rendering
<CoolCubix> what card do you own ?
<CoolCubix> ah k
<nikitis> GeForce Go 6800
<Kichigai> bobdobbs, sorry, /var/log
<CoolCubix> and direct rendering says No ?
<nikitis> yes
<nikitis> i mean correct
<ghatak> cpk1: sorry that took it wrong, i have been trying to use VLC, XMMS etc, but they just are not good, VLC is good alrounder but not good audio player.
<CoolCubix> did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<skyrunner> try listen
<ghatak> bobdobbs: thank mate, will give it a try
<Ravi`s> Ubuntu 5.10 I not support mp3
<Jim56342> OK - installed that thing through synpatic but got the following error for one of the packages: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-kernel-devel_2.6.15-26.46_all.deb
<Jim56342>   404 Not Found
<pbureau> skyrunner- whats does your lspci say about your network card ?
<cpk1> ghatak: if you like the xmms style beep media player is basically a newer xmms
<root___> hey guys - I am trying to save data from a ntfs (xp) partition to a USB drive using ubuntu 6.06
<Ravi`s> whether having the article to install mp3
<alecjw> !mp3 | Ravi`s
<ubotu> Ravi`s: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CoolCubix> ghatak> best audio player is definetely mplayer in CLI
<root___> I can't figure out how to mount
<root___> hda
<nikitis> CoolCubix: no i'll check it, what am I looking for
<ghatak> cpk1: Right, Kewl mate
<cameotwat> when will ubuntu surpass windows?
<skyrunner> pbureau, a whole bunch of stuff really
<juano__> root___: you cant mount "hda" , you need to mount a logic partition like hda1 or something
<klm-> cameotwat: 2053
<CoolCubix> nikitis> check for (EE) or (WW) lines
<Jim56342> Kichigai u there?
<Ravi`s> what for command unmount to drive
<nikitis> CoolCubix: i have a few of both
<DarthLappy> Ravi`s: umount /mountpoint
<skyrunner> wait, what was that thing called where you could paste a lot of command lines or other assorted stuff so you dont flood irc
<cpk1> root___: try setting the fs type with -t ntfs
<pbureau> skyrunner look for ethernet
<root___> how do I mount hda1 using a liveCD, to transfer files to a usb drive? USB drive is autmatically recognized, already.
<skyrunner> 0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<Ravi`s> ic
<nikitis> CoolCubix:  All the (EE) lines say xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom  no such file or directory
<CoolCubix> nikitis> that's normal
<pbureau> skyrunner- sis900 okay, now do ifconfig, does it have a eth0 ?
<CoolCubix> nikitis> as long as you don't own a tablet
<skyrunner> yup
<nikitis> CoolCubix:  and all the (WW) are X11 font errors
<nikitis> but other than that, nothing
<doopidub> okay i see my raid drive in fdisk -l, thanks to dmraid. but mounting is not possible with -t ntfs -r, why? does anyone know this? thanks in advance
<DCR> Hello again, sorry. I was also wondering, I'm on a Windows right now, but I wanna intall ubuntu without loosing any data from windows. How would I do it? I wanna be able to have both operating systems
<CoolCubix> nikitis> i think you forgot something in your xorg.conf ; 'cause your driver is loaded
<Vandalay> mb you must check /dev/mapper
<cpk1> DCR: you can tell the installer to use available free space to install in
<Jim56342> Guys: trying to compile a driver (have had various q s answered already) but am now having problems installing linux dev. Can anyone help?
<DCR> Thanks cpk1
<nikitis> Beryl loads too, I thought you couldn't do that in the first place if Direct Rendering is no
<Vandalay> & name of your raid chipset
<shatrat> DCR, defrag your windows drive and then do what cpk1 says.  back up anything you cant afford to lose though, that is always standard operating procedure.
<DCR> Alright, thanks
<Vandalay> mount -t <filesystem> /dev/mapper/<raidchipset> /mnt /xxx
<root___> Trying to transfer files from ntfs partition to usb stick using Ubuntu LiveCD. It mounting
<CoolCubix> nikitis> dunno i'm not using beryl actually
<root___> Unable to mount
<ghatak> cpk1: thank matie, this one is good :)
<ariari> Trying to transfer files from ntfs partition to usb stick using Ubuntu LiveCD. It mounting
<ariari> error could not execute pmount
* SkirK_WorKSpacE va sotto la doccia con la sua paperella gialla
<ariari> has anyone successfully backed up ntfs data to a usb stick using a liveCD?
<cpk1> ghatak: the beep people are coming out with entirely revamped version sometime soon btw, you should be able to pull a .deb off of their website, its currently called bmpX or something
<Jim56342> can any1 help me??
<nikitis> CoolCubix: what is XvMC
<cpk1> ariari: shouldnt be hard, you can mount ntfs as read only and then move the stuff over to the usb stick
<K1GPL> Jim56342, what is the problem?
<cesiel> I'm trying to restore my xorg but when I use the nv drivers for my 7600gts the screen is just black
<K1GPL> Jim56342, never mind, it appears to be over my head, sorry
<ariari> It gives me: Unable to mount the selected vol. error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable, error: could not execture pmount
<cesiel> I'm using vesa now, but I would like to restore my default ubuntu video settings
<CoolCubix> nikitis> wikipedia: "X-Video Motion Compensation, often abbreviated as XvMC, is an extension of the X video extension for the X Window System. It allows video programs to offload portions of the MPEG2 decoding process to the GPU hardware."
<ariari> cpk1 - see above
<K1GPL> Jim56342, a post on the wiki might produce more help
<nikitis> CoolCubix: thanks
<Phopsy> Could anyone help me with my SATA drive not being recognized anywhere?
<holyduck> ariari, iv done it a couple of times
<shatrat> cesiel, why dont you get the "nvidia" drivers going instead of "nv"? "nv" isnt all that much better than vesa I think
<ariari> holyduck - why would I receive the error unable to mount?
<cesiel> I had them working
<shatrat> Phopsy, if you cant see it in bios then it must be some kind of hardware problem, make sure you have it plugged in properly, including power.
<nomasteryoda> nv is just plain dull compared to nvidia
<Phopsy> shatrat: I did try swapping the cables over, but to no avail.
<cpk1> ariari: you are positive the ntfs partition in hda2 and you did sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda some/mount/point
<Phopsy> Perhaps it's DOA
<holyduck> just mount with sudo
<cpk1> hda2*
<hatchek> Question, how can I change the console warranty message that says "ubuntu comes with absolutely.. "?
<holyduck> and have the dir that your mounting to, made
<selinuxium> can you install a gui on the server but not have it switch on at boot?
<nomasteryoda> selinuxium, you can do anything...
<shatrat> hatchek, what messge is that?
<boricua> where does ubuntu store ssh logins,  i dont see any logs for it
<Eon_> Hello. First time Linux user here with a question. I got two monitors running two resolutions on a Ati x1900xtx card. It seems to work fine, but when i move my cursor onto the 2nd screen it changes from a "arrow" and into a 2cm square. Can anyone help me fix the problem, or point me in the direction of a url that might?
<selinuxium> nomasteryoda: lol
<nomasteryoda> linux allows that ... i used to do it with suse selinuxium
<selinuxium> nomasteryoda: I just need someone to tel me how!
<cesiel> If I'm in recovery mode, my changes will be saved right?
<cameotwat> guys
<cameotwat> i've started up the fluxbuntu from the live cd i want to install it
<cameotwat> what should i do ?
<nomasteryoda> i would make a second menu item in grub menu and make that default for booting into init 3
<nomasteryoda> or network but no gui
<nomasteryoda> init 5 is with X
<pbureau> cameotwat- see that icon marked INSTALL on the left, double click on it
<cameotwat> pbureau nop, no icon.
<selinuxium> nomasteryoda: i was wondering if I could alter the init so it did not load automatically.
<doopidub> anyone familiar with dmraid? i installed it but am still not able to mount my raid0
<pbureau> cameotwat -opps sorry mate read that to quickly... dont mind me..
<Vandalay> you have no dev/mapper?
<nomasteryoda> yupthat is the way
<hatchek> its the message you get when you type CTRL+ALT+F#
<chavo> hatchek, /etc/motd
<maccam94> i'm having issues getting 5.1 surround sound out of my digital optical output (snd_hda_intel, nvidia 680i chipset)
<hatchek> chavo, thanks
<Ferret> Eon_: That's probably a bug in the Composite extension. I suggest disabling it in X to determine if this is the case.
<nomasteryoda> selinuxium, just make another entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst and have the extra tag "init 3" on the end of the kernel line
<nomasteryoda> and make that line default.. for a server
<dexemna> Where can I find a list of what printers work with ubuntu?  My Dell All-in-One photo 924 doesn't seem to be recognized and I can't find drivers on Google
<cpk1> maccam94: no sound at all or low sound
<shatrat> dexemna, linuxprinting.org has a compatibility list and recommendations
<nomasteryoda> dexemna, that should be an HP
<Jowi> cameotwat, /join #fluxbuntu
<nomasteryoda> most of those dells are hp printers
<cpk1> maccam94: I just got my digital out set up all nice the other week so maybe i can try to help
<Ferret> Eon_: to do that, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the Extensions section, and add: Option "Composite" "Disable"
<maccam94> cpk1: well i can get stereo some weird way, by making it think it's playing sound over capture 1. but if i try to play sound over the digital output it just buzzes
<cameotwat> Jowi i'm there
<Ferret> Hopefully. o.o
<Rug> dexemna: IMHO samsung has the best linux printer you can get
<Eon_> Ferret: thanks, ill give that a try.
<selinuxium> nomasteryoda: cheers!
<nomasteryoda> np selinuxium
<jkeyes0> Actually, I believe the Dell 924 is a lexmark printer. I used to help design the laser series, and Dell contracted lots of printers from Lexmark
<Jowi> cameotwat, I meant - ask in #fluxbuntu :)
<drew1313> hello all, Drew From Knoxville, TN: USA
<Vandalay> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<nomasteryoda> oh, ok... those are not nice printers for linux at all... lexmark
<maccam94> cpk1: i've also got a number of different sound devices that show up in aplay -l, aplay -L, and cat /proc/asound/devices
<fuziwuzi> i have a dumb question, does ubunto come with aiglx/com[iz/beryl?
<nomasteryoda> drew1313, howdy from Bonaire GA
<nomasteryoda> =D
<shatrat> fuziwuzi, edgy has AIGLX, but the other stuff has ot be installed
<fuziwuzi> sweet
<fuziwuzi> thanks shatrat
<drew1313> Howdy nomasteryoda!
<maccam94> cpk1: when i attempt to test with some hw0,0 i get silence, but my surround sound reciever detects dts sound. when I try 0,2 i get buzzing, and my surround receiver doesn't show dts unless i've just used 0,0
<fuziwuzi> is edgy version 6.10 (yes i am that n00b *blushes*)
<drew1313> just dropped by to "listen in" firest time here
<shatrat> fuziwuzi, yes
<nomasteryoda> drew1313, got a friend up in TN... he's founder of FairUseDay.org
<nomasteryoda> cool
<fuziwuzi> sweet shatrat thanks for your help
<shatrat> fuziwuzi, no problem.
<drew1313> cool will check it out: copied url..
<cpk1> maccam94: do you only have one sound card in your box?
<hkai1> hi
<hkai1> is there a tool to find duplicate files?
<Music_Shuffle> ih
<maccam94> cpk1: yup
<drew1313> hihkia1..
<Eon_> Ferret: i cant see the "extentions" section. Do you mean to place that line under the "inputDevice" section (for mouse) ?
<crazy_penguin> good night/noapte buna
<maccam94> cpk1: but the device listings look seriously confused
<bobdobbs> if anyone can help, I found logs relevent to failed (sytem hang) login attempts, coud anyone have a look and let me know if there is anything I can do to successfully log in with this?? 1) /home/<name>/.xsession-errors  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/870704 2) /var/log/gdm/ :0.log.3 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/870672 3) a chunck relevent from /var/log/syslog http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/870701
<cpk1> aplay -L will show all sorts of stuff but aplay -l i think should just show the physical device
<Jowi> cameotwat, Just out of curiosity I found here ( http://fluxbuntu.org/?q=node/3 ) it says that you need to run "sudo ubiquity" to install.
<maccam94> cpk1: yeah, that shows several
<Ferret> Eon_: see the bottom of http://rpm.livna.org/rlowiki/Packages/xorg-x11-drv-fglrx
<Ferret> Eon_: Just paste that code snippet to the bottom of your xorg.conf file, should be fine
<hkai1> is there a tool to find duplicate files?
<Eon_> ok, thanks :)
<XpLiciT> I'm using ubuntu with php5.2.0 installed and need the php5-gd module, but the 5.2.0 version is only avialable for 'Feisty.'  is there a chance i can safely install it?
<XpLiciT> err, dapper
<cpk1> maccam94: in alsamixer do you have an iec958 device?
<nomasteryoda> drew1313, if you  are using xchat, it can log all urls automagically
<XpLiciT> (I'm using dapper, but it is only available on Feisty)
<drew1313> usig gaim.
<Lunar_Lamp> When I list running processes using "ps -ef", there are some that I cannt kill that are preceeded by a "#".  Example: #5001    27885 27884  0  2006 pts/7    00:00:06 irssi
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I fix that?
<drew1313> but I just went there....interesting
<nomasteryoda> k
<maccam94> cpk1: http://pastebin.ca/332322
<fuziwuzi> is feisty the next version of unbuntu
<drew1313> my typing is....bad
<maccam94> cpk1: yes, but it doesn't put out 5.1
<XpLiciT> fuziwuzi: yes
<fuziwuzi> XpLixiT: cheers mate ^__^
<cpk1> maccam94: turn all the iec958 levels down to 0
<nikitis> Ok, would anyone know why if my drivers are installed.  THEY ARE so don't ask.  And direct rendering is still at No
<Eon_> ferret: I added the line to xorg.conf and restarted X with ctrl-alt-backspace, but it's still the same.
<cpk1> XpLiciT: probably not due to dependency issues
<kestaz> have anyone saw world ugliest dog ?
<Rug> quit
<Rug> ack sorry
<fuziwuzi> oh excuse all the questions :( but is there a url i can check what is available in teh repositories of apps?
<Ferret> Eon_: Let's check to make sure composite actually got disabled -- xdpyinfo | grep -i composite
<XpLiciT> cpk1: that's what i was afraid of.  do you think i can force install the version for php 5.1.2?
<maccam94> cpk1:  mute it?
<Ferret> Eon_: No output means it's disabled
<drew1313> this is interesting
<hkai1> nobody here, who knows a tool to find duplicate files?
<Eon_> i get no output
<hakk> question for you guys.. kind of an edge case, but quite annoying.. if I run a standlone version of firefox, I can paste links into the browser (anywhere) and firefox will open the page.. however, under the ubuntu packaged version, I can't do that.. confirmed on two up-to-date machines.. any hints?
<vittorio> kestaz, you saw the world ugliest dog?
<Jowi> fuziwuzi, is http://archive.ubuntu.com what you are looking for?
<kestaz> yes, on tv.. that dog is 3rd time ugliest dog..
<cpk1> XpLiciT: i tried using a fiesty package the other day and gave up because it depended on several very important packages like libc and stuff so I am very dubious that many fiesty packages would work
<pbureau> hkai1- suggestion checlk http://www.freshmeat.net/ for something like that
<flareze> hi ppl
<maccam94> cpk1: it's at zero, when I mute it i get nothing when i use aplay on 0,0 and 0,2
<rbanffy> Hi. I am facing some problems with WPA and a prism2 card on a Edgy box. Is anyone willing to walk me through the solution (assuming there is one, of course)?
<arthus> hello
<cameotwat> when i choose space for partition it says 'failed to create enough space for partition
<arthus> my network is not working with unbuntu
<YogSothoth> Good evening!
<cpk1> maccam94: there should be 2 iec958's one with no slider that you can mute and unmute, leave it unmuted and the other iec958 just bring the level down to 0 ( you can mute it anyways?)
<vittorio> kestaz, was it this one? http://www.samugliestdog.com/
<drew1313> arthus: what's the hardware setup?
<flareze> im having some problem with my tv-card.. did just install it. And when i try to capture with cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/asdasd.mpg it works.. but its just "star wars"
<maccam94> cpk1: nope, only 1
<arthus> i can't connect to the internet with ubunutu. I am on an asdsl modem going through a linksys router running ddwrt
<fuziwuzi> jowi: kinda i just wanted a list of the app i can install, so see if unbuntu has the stuff i might need, i can't make sense of that site :blushes: and i was lookign for stuff now in the iso/release
<kestaz> vittorio, i can watch ;(
<kbrosnan> hakk: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Middlemouse.paste
<h0ndaracer2> do they make cain and able for linux
<arthus> drew1313:  I am on an adsl modem going through a linksys router running ddwrt
<cameotwat> h0ndaracer2 huh?
<drew1313> arthus: can you talk to other pc's on your net (or do you have only one?
<h0ndaracer2> cain able it is for windows do they have it for lillnux
<arthus> drew: no, I can't
<pbureau> h0ndaracer2- probably not under that name, so what does it do ?
<arthus> drew: but I have localized ubunutu as the problem
<Eon_> Ferret: im sorry, i didnt use your name before so maybe you didnt see my text. Typing that gave no output in console.
<h0ndaracer2> i need it to track network traffic
<shmeelAway> hi, is it possible to have both VMware Player AND VMware-server on your computer at the same time?
<arthus> drew: I can connect to 'net on same pc under xp
<drew1313> does linux recognise your ethernet card?
<h0ndaracer2> to control
<h0ndaracer2> saome things
<arthus> i think it does
<arthus> it says 'eth01' as the network adapter
<factboy818181> hello again - this isn't really much of an ubuntu question, but my power light is on backwards - it's on when the comp's off, but off when the comp's on - any ideas?
<pbureau> factboy818181- switch around the wires ?
<drew1313> try pinging the router
<factboy818181> pbureau: tried taht
<Jowi> fuziwuzi, easiest is to browse in synaptic package manager. the programs there are divided into sections.
<arthus> drew: i did, got a response
<fuziwuzi> i got this on cain and able, so people can see if there is a linux like app for it:
<fuziwuzi> Cain & Abel is a password recovery tool for Microsoft Operating Systems. It allows easy recovery of various kind of passwords by sniffing the network, cracking encrypted passwords using Dictionary, Brute-Force and Cryptanalysis attacks, recording VoIP conversations, decoding scrambled passwords, recovering wireless network keys, revealing password boxes, uncovering cached passwords and analyzing routing protocols. The program does not
<arthus> drew: I can connect to modem and router from ubuntu
<pbureau> factboy818181- change the led its faulty
<arthus> drew: just not WAN
<Ferret> Eon_: Hrmm, OK... better re-enable Composite then in case you need it later.  go put a # sign in front of the lines you added...
<h0ndaracer2> i know what cain and able is
<factboy818181> pbureau: do you have any links?
<drew1313> reboot the router 5 sec.. than the modem also 5 sec
<h0ndaracer2> i need it for linux if i can get it
<fuziwuzi> yeah but the others might not
<arthus> drew: already did, not fix
<hakk> kbrosnan: great, worked like a charm.. Thanks!
<pbureau> factboy818181- nope but I sure computer led on google will find million hits
<Ferret> Eon_: After that next step will probably be to reinstall the ati driver, but you'll have to ask these guys how to do that 'cos I don't know (I don't actually run ubuntu)
<drew1313> hemmm
<arthus> drew: I don't think it is a problem on their end
<factboy818181> pbureau: mkay, thanks :D
<arthus> drew: since I can connect on same hardware under windows
<khally> i want to share my linux disk w/ another linux machine. what's the best way to do that: NFS, sshfs, or SMB?
<Eon_> ferret: done. Any other ideas? Do you think this is a ATI driver problem, GUI problem or what?
<shatrat> khally, nfs
<pbureau> arthus if you do ' cat /etc/network/interfaces' are the lines auto eth0 and if eth0 have a '#' in front of them if so use sudo pico and remove them
<drew1313> yea but tat hapend to me.. dual boot.. aand pulling power cord 5 sec fixed it, but I am using a cable modem
<vsclan_dolidoli> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arthus> drew: hmm, I might try doing a complete reboot of everything
<arthus> computer, router, and modem all at same time
<Ferret> Eon_: Well, I had a quick look online about it, I'll show you what I found... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-245143.html
<pbureau> arthus suggestion , everythgin off, modem on, router on then pc all 1 min apart
<Ferret> Bah,
<maccam94> cpk1: any ideas?
<arthus> alight
<arthus> off to test
<drew1313> yup.. that should do it
<cameotwat> hi i chose 'use the largest continuous free space' and the icon changed to clock for a long time now
<cpk1> maccam94: thinking hehe
<shmeelAway> hi, is it possible to have both VMware Player AND VMware-server on your computer at the same time? I get an error when i try to install vmware server, but only thing i got on is VMware player
<maccam94> cpk1: lol, if you read the pastebin i linked to, for some reason the device is trying to capture and playback over the same connection
<Eon_> ferret: http://cayfer.bilkent.edu.tr/~cayfer/WeirdMousePointer/index.html If you go there, you can see what it looks like. Our problem looks the same, but diffrent triggers. (me on 2nd monitor and he has it on flash etc)
<Ferret> Eon_: I found... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-245143.html
<cpk1> maccam94: yeah mine is set up the same way, the iec958 is recording and unmuted at the same time, it doesnt cause problems as long as they are both set to zero for somereason...
<Ferret> Eon_: I suggest you have a look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for warnings and errors. c.c
<boricua> where does ubuntu store ssh logins,  i dont see any logs for it
<rbanffy> Is this the right room for asking about wireless problems under Ubuntu Edgy?
<pbureau> rbanffy- ask away my friend
<Eon_> ferret: the solution they suggest at the bottom, is that what we tried first? disabeling composite?
<Ferret> Eon_: Yep.
<maccam94> cpk1: do you have a dts/dolby capable surround sound reciever?
<rbanffy> pbureau: I can't seem to make my prism2_usb card work under WPA
<RememberPOL> every 5 seconds or so apt-index-watch spikes my cpu usage... when i do ps - A|grep apt... it shows up as pid 4073 (all the time) but once every 5 seconds a second apt-index-watch with a new pid shows up for a second and goes away, but 4073 is always there. the new one causes my system to lag... any idea what's going on?
<pbureau> rbanffy- usb wifi is very though toget working
<rbanffy> pbureau: unprotected wlans are just fine
<flareze> anyone that can give some hint with my tv card issue ?
<pbureau> rbanffy- so it works, just WPA/WEP your having problems with ?
<rbanffy> pbureau: Well.. If it's very tough I feel less stupid ;-)
<cpk1> maccam94: yup, its only tells me that it is getting dts signal when i am actually playing something through it though (which makes sense =P)
<rbanffy> Yes. WPA. I don't know about WEP
<rbanffy> pbureau: Yes. WPA. I don't know about WEP
<pbureau> rbanffy- for WPA. you need to get wpa_supplicant module in synaptic
<drew1313> :-P
<rbanffy> Already there
<Cryoniq> How do I fix so that there arent double of everything on my screen.. or even more..
<Cryoniq> :P
<cpk1> maccam94: can you pastebin aplay -L too please?
<rbanffy> pbureau: Already installed. It says "Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT"
<BruceAndMary> We had my son switch us to linux from windows xp, & now have no sound , is there a conflict w/ Audigy creative sound blaster, & do I need to load the software(he said to call for directions if I have to load software, & he's not home)?
<Eon_> Ferret: there are some errors complaining about some fonts, but thats all i see.
<maccam94> cpk1: http://pastebin.ca/332353
* Cryoniq thinks he caught winter flu or just eaten or drinked too little today.. ouff.. audio and visual echo in this bran atm.. 
<shatrat> BruceAndMary, I believe creative Audigy are well supported.  Perhaps you need to look in your mixer to see that nothing is muted?
<Cyrus25801> should you unmount a flah drv before removing it and why
<BruceAndMary> TY, I'll check...
<cpk1> maccam94: try using cards.pcm.iec958 as your playback device instead of the hw id
<cameotwat> hi i chose 'use the largest continuous free space' and it says "failed to partition the selected disk"
<xptweak> does anyone here use tor? (the onion router)
<Ferret> Eon_: Try this:  grep DRI /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ferret> Eon_: If that doesn't find anything, then it would appear that the cause of your problem is totally different from the others. x.x
<linuxnewbie756> has anyone heard of tor?
<Cyrus25801> should you unmount a flah drv before removing it and why
<nexeus> i know torpark but thats all
<cpk1> maccam94: I just realized this, but if your sound level sounds fine with aplay then you are probably fine because i dont think aplay passes a digital signal through
<maccam94> cpk1: what would the syntax be like for that?
<Ferret> linuxnewbie756: What's the actual problem you're having?
<Eon_> Ferret: now we got something... On both monitors i get DRI initialization failed, Screen 0/1 not DRI capable. Texured video not supported.   If this is the problem, it seems like its on both monitors so why does my cursor work on one of them? :P
<drew1313> 8-)
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<maccam94> cpk1: well i get the dts signal sometimes, with no sound, and sound, with no dts signal
<Sven_vB> how do i prevent gdm from starting automagically?
<maccam94> cpk1: http://alsa.opensrc.org/DigitalOut says it can be done i think
<nofxx> how to upgrade my 6.10 ubuntu LTSP to the v5 ??
<cpk1> maccam94: replace 0,2 with cards.pcm.iec958
<Ferret> Cyrus25801: Some drivers in Linux, and software on the disk, optomizes writes by caching them.  By unmounting the drive you force a sync so that all the write transactions that are scheduled actually get written and the data on the device becomes properly consistent
<Ferret> Cyrus25801: That's not technically exactly how it works, or complete, but it's along those lines
<maccam94> cpk1: invalid value for card
<Cyrus25801> Ferret: thanx
<andriijas> is there any way to upgrade ruby in ubuntu edgy to version 1.8.5? like any inoffical packages or something
<Ferret> Eon_: Not sure, but at least we're closer to the issue.  I suggest you try asking in #xorg, stating the problem and pasting a link to your log (upload it at pastebin.ca or similar)
<cpk1> maccam94: aplay -D cards.pcm.iec958 didnt work?
<Eon_> Ferret: OK, thanks a ton for your help :=)
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> how i can open the port ?
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> for example
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> port 89
<linuxnewbie756> Jan 29 17:47:46.484 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You must fix this to proceed.
<linuxnewbie756> Jan 29 17:47:46.485 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<linuxnewbie756> Jan 29 17:47:46.485 [err]  init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying.
<nofxx> how to upgrade my 6.10 ubuntu LTSP to the v5 ??
<linuxnewbie756> can someone tell me how to fix this?
<maccam94> cpk1: NOPE
<maccam94> cpk1: opps, caps lock
<shatrat> nofxx, what is ltsp?
<linuxnewbie756> for the first one, UID, would i have to use chmod for that?
<nofxx> linux terminal something project
<jkillaz> how can I turn on antialiasing on my laptop.. cause these fonts are crappy
<nofxx> to lauch thin clients
<cpk1> hrmm
<shatrat> jkillaz, System -> Preferences -> fonts
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> devilsadvocate, hi man ^^
<shatrat> nofxx, ah, im not familiar with it.
<tamas> shatrat, LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project ! hi all, by the way!
<phaedra> linuxnewbie756, Add your user to the tor group.
<linuxnewbie756> how?
<devilsadvocate> hi SkirK_WorKSpacE .. do i know you ? :P
<nofxx> tamas: tnx man... xD
<jkillaz> shatrat: so just like I thought it is the subpixel smoothing (LCD)?
<vsclan_dolidoli> i have sound problem.... I can hear sound but, with bee~ noise....
<arthus> drew: I have returned
<arthus> drew: the full clean boot didn't fix the problem
<phaedra> linuxnewbie756, Open the user manager and select the tor group and add yourself to it.
<linuxnewbie756> manager?
<nofxx> it works fine with a nforce2 mobo i have (for client) but not on a ecs with new nforce for am2
<arthus> drew: I still can't connect
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> devilsadvocate, you help me last night with boot problem...remember...wrong partition :)
<vsclan_dolidoli> i have sound problem.... I can hear sound but, with bee~ noise....
<drew1313> wow: I was hoping that woulddo it
<devilsadvocate> ah
<shatrat> jkillaz, the subpixel smoothing doesnt actually look as good as some of the other settings on my LCD.  Im on a 20.1 inch at 1680x1050 though, it might look best on your laptop.  Just choose whichever one has a better looking Preview
<cameotwat> hi i chose 'use the largest continuous free space' and it says "failed to partition the selected disk"
<cameotwat> -hi
<FatherTyme> l
<cameotwat> during installation
<shatrat> cameotwat, Have you tried manual partitioning? Did it give any more specific error?
<linuxnewbie756> phaedra, do you use tor?
<cpk1> maccam94: does 0,2 always give clean sound?
<arthus> anyone: I am having problems with my WAN connection
<Jowi> !anyone | arthus
<ubotu> arthus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> devilsadvocate, do you know how I can open port on Ubuntu? for example i want open port 100, which is the command?
<cameotwat> shatrat no
<devilsadvocate> SkirK_WorKSpacE, no idea
<cameotwat> shatrat i've tried resizing
<arthus> uh, that was my question
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> ok
<Jowi> arthus, not specific enough :) what is the problem and what have you tried?
<jkillaz> uhm how can I search for updates using apt?
<cpk1> !work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<arthus> here are my specs: abit motherboard and ethernet, linksys router, and dsl modem
<phaedra> linuxnewbie756, You should /join #tor
<minimec> SkirK_WorKSpacE: use a firewall like firestarter.
<drew1313> arthus:in settings, does it show your eth0
<arthus> yes it does
<linuxnewbie756> phaedra, i did, but noone was in it
<jkillaz> I'm actually looking for a way to turn on my Fn key on my dell latitude 610
<arthus> ubotu: I have tried a clean reboot of everything
<SkirK_WorKSpacE> mmm minimec , i remember there is a command...
<phaedra> linuxnewbie756, there are 56 people in now.
<maccam94> cpk1: clean yes, surround now, everytime no
<minimec> SkirK_WorKSpacE: oh. I didn't know that.
<maccam94> *no
<shatrat> cameotwat, If there isnt a more detailed description of the error I'm not sure what else to try.  Maybe partition using something else before running the ubuntu installer.
<Jowi> arthus, 1) do you set up the connection in the modem? 2) if not, what ip address do you now have 3) have you run pppoeconf?
<vsclan_dolidoli> i have sound problem.... I can hear sound but, with "bee" noise....
<vsclan_dolidoli> anyone can help me?
<cpk1> maccam94: ok so it isnt always surround but it is always clean?
<drew1313> does it show DNS?
<Jowi> arthus, ...and is it a USB or Ethernet connected?
<maccam94> cpk1: no surround, not always getting audio, but it's always clean
<mon^rch> is it possible to just install KDE and not kubuntu?
<arthus> jowi: yes, the connection works fine on XP, I am using ethernet connect
<maccam94> mon^rch: yes
<shatrat> vsclan_dolidoli, I had that as well, try turning the volume down a little in alsamixer, main and pcm
<devilsadvocate> mon^rch, install kde-desktop
<Jowi> arthus, does the modem give you an ip address?
<arthus> jowl: my mac address is automatically assigned an IP of 192.168.1.50 by modem
<cameotwat> shatrat like what?
<mon^rch> ty
<arthus> jowl: i set it up for that
<vsclan_dolidoli> I tried volume down... but still hear beep sound
<arthus> jowl: client end just uses DHCP but router will always give this mac 192.168.1.50
<tom_> vsclan_dolidoli: is the beep coming from the speakers or from inside the computer?
<shatrat> cameotwat, I dont know, I always use the installer :)
<maccam94> cpk1: i'm gonna try running another app to see if I get surround
<maccam94> brb
<Jowi> arthus, ok. wait. is it a router or a modem or is the router connected to the modem?
<nikitis> Is there a way to clean the nvidia driver off of your computer?
<arthus> jowi: the router is connected to the modem
<arthus> and I can ping them both under ubuntu
<tom_> maccam94: you need to enable some options in Volume Control
<arthus> just can't access WAN
<tom_> ugh
<cpk1> maccam94: you will need to use passthrough to get a true dts signal
<vsclan_dolidoli> and sound is often doesn't work, if I up & down PCM and front volume, it works again...
<Jowi> arthus, ok, so your computer *should not* set up the connection. either your modem or your router should do that.
<drew1313> Mon^rch  install metapackage kdebase
<mon^rch> there is no kde-desktop to install what's the correct name of the package to install
<tom_> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<devilsadvocate> mon^rch, sorry ... kubunt-desktop
<arthus> jowi: it does, I simply have the computer set to dhcp ethernet
<devilsadvocate> mon^rch, if you just want a kde base and not the full package, install kde-base
<Jowi> arthus, post the output of "ifconfig" to the pastebin please
<Jowi> !pastebin | arthus
<ubotu> arthus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arthus> I am under windows right now, should I switch to ubuntu first?
<drew1313> but kdebase takes care of all the dependancies and you can always add to it later: that's what I am on right now!
#ubuntu 2007-01-30
<bobdobbs> could someone look at this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/870740 it keeps happenening and has somehting to do with login hanging indeffinately
<Jowi> arthus, before you do: write up the ipaddress, subnet mask and gateway that you get in windows
<guilherme_jorge> hello all, I've updated ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 and in this proccess firefox was already updated to version 2.0.0.1. Now, when I try to access www.orkut.com, and anothers sites like of banks, and I get the following message in firefox:  "Unexpected response from server |  Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server. Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager
<guilherme_jorge>     installed.     * This might be due to a non-standard configuration on the server." Note: All of the sites uses SSL. Any idea?
<Jowi> arthus, "ifconfig" in linux should match those settings. if they do not - run "sudo network-admin" and set it up in there.
<arthus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3391/
<mon^rch> will my beryl work in kde?
<arthus> Jowi: now I go to ubuntu and test
<arthus> jowi: I'll be back
<tom_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jowi> arthus, ok, looks fine. yes, boot into ubuntu and have a look
<tom_> and yes it probably will.
<flareze> anyone know any app to wath tv with WinTV PVR 350 card ?
<bobdobbs> here it is, but from a diff log, the first was from syslog, this is from usr.log http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/870743
<bobdobbs> I really need that user back, can anyone please help me?
<cameotwat> i'm manually editing the partitions how much should i use for swap ?
<bimberi> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<nikitis> I think I figured out why it says Direct Rendering: No  I did a "glxinfo | grep vendor" and got Server glx vendor string: SGI and then two NVIDIA Corporations.  What should I do to fix this?
<cameotwat> i have 256 ram
<bimberi> flareze: Try tvtime
<mon^rch> double ram for a swap
<Jowi> cameotwat, 512MB is more than enough
<flareze> bimberi: tvtime not working
<cameotwat> Jowi what is that swap partition used for anyway ?
<nikitis> Anyone?
<flareze> bimberi: it says "cant open capture device /dev/video0
<foxmulder> hi there
<drew1313> bye all
<foxmulder> i'm new in ubuntu
<cameotwat> Jowi both ext3 and swap should be primary partitions?
<Jowi> cameotwat, swap = page file. to free up some data that is stored in ram that is not used very often.
<juano__> nikitis: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf check to see in section Device   Driver is in "nvidia"
<flareze> bimberi: when i try to cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/adasd.mpg.. it do record.. but its black n white screen
<cameotwat> should i set them both to be primary?
<Jowi> cameotwat, doesn't matter. you can have 4 primary partitions. if you need more partitions than that you need to create an extended partition with logical partitions inside of it.
<foxmulder> who can i see a windows partition in ubuntu?
<nikitis> juano__: Driver is nvidia
<juano__> nikitis: ok.. seems good
<bimberi> flareze: Sorry, I know little more than the existence of the app.  Has the kernel recognised the card?  See if you can find out what modules should be loaded and see if they are (using 'lsmod').
<nikitis> juano__: but Cedega says direct rendering is no.  I won't be able to achieve very fast speeds will I?
<cameotwat> Error while resizing/moving /dev/hda1
<cameotwat> Jowi problem :P
<nikitis> juano__: or is it lying to me
<flareze> bimberi: sure... i can find it
<Jowi> cameotwat, I can see that ;) it's a ntfs partition or something?
<juano__> nikitis: mm nope, i got direct rendering Yes , whatvideo card you got ?
<nikitis> GeForce Go 6800
<juano__> nikitis: driver is "nvidia" and NOT "nv" right ?
<nikitis> 3D Acceleration works fine, but direct rendering doesn't which means it's having to go through X
<nikitis> juano__: yes it's nvidia not nv
<cameotwat> Jowi yes..
<Jowi> cameotwat, do you need the data that is on it?
<juano__> nikitis: ok , type glxgears and see what speed you get those gears going
<cameotwat> Jowi why :P
<nikitis> it doesn't show the speed  only the gears
<toM|vendettA> hi... i have a bunch of files named filename.txt, i want to make them filename.tom
<nikitis> how do I make it show the fps
<juano__> nikitis: well are they fast or very slow and stuttery?
<cameotwat> Jowi i think i need it
<nikitis> They are simi fast, but as fast as they could be
<jkillaz> test
<nikitis> not stuttery as if no nvidia driver is installed
<toM|vendettA> is there a way i can batch convert file extensions? like say file.txt to file.ext
<kelsin> nikitis: in the Module section of xorg.conf are you loading glx and NOT dri?
<kelsin> nikitis: and when you log on do you see the nvidia logo before the login screen?
<nikitis> kelsin: yes i checked already dri isn't even listed
<Jowi> cameotwat, well, you have an option to delete all partitions, reboot and then run the installer again. or you can try to only run gparted to resize the partition and reboot, then run the installer again to create the other partitions needed. that error is a bit hard to troubleshoot. it's like doing guesswork.
<nikitis> kelsin: yes I see the logo
<mon^rch> question: what does dri stand for and why should it be commented out?
<Jowi> mon^rch, Direct Rendering Infrastructure - accelerated 3D
<kelsin> nikitis: you're not running Compiz or Beryl correct?
<kelsin> mon^rch: when using nvidia drivers you don't want xorg's dri driver loaded
<toM|vendettA> is there a way i can batch convert file extensions? like say file.txt to file.ext
<IntuitiveNipple> Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<Jowi> mon^rch, why it would be commented out is a different question. I need it enabled on my card (intel 945GM)
<mon^rch> oh, ok... ty
<nikitis> kelsin: i did a glxinfo | grep vendor and I did not get NVIDIA logo 3 times like i'm supposed to.  Instead I got it 2 times and SGI once.    I'm not running Beryl currently no.  I had it installed but I disabled it and restarted the Laptop.  still no direct rendering
<cameotwat> Jowi gparted?
<jkillaz> I have a wpa wireless network card which I want to work on my dell latitude d610.... how can I figure out whihch driver I need?
<funkja> I have connected my tv card audio to my CD-ROM audio-in connector on my motherboard. How would I enable that?
<kelsin> nikitis: do you have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3392/ in your xorg?
<cameotwat> Jowi is that included in my fluxbuntu?
<kelsin> nikitis: might want to try it if not
<Jowi> cameotwat, I have no idea what partitioning tools fluxbuntu come with. in the ubuntu live/desktop cd you run gparted.
<kelsin> nikitis: might want to try disabling the composite extension in xorg too to see if that gives you dri
<Jowi> cameotwat, #fluxbuntu should be able to help you there
<mjr> nikitis, 1) in xorg.conf, you're not supposed to load the dri module for nvidia 2) are you running Xgl, perhaps, even if not Beryl? It would explain lack of direct rendering.
<nikitis> kelsin: i'm beginning to think maybe mesa and nvidia drivers are mixed.  I'll try your suggestions
<kelsin> nikitis: have to run to a meeting, good luck
<ledemente> Hi.
<Mortuis> Is there a traceroute program in Ubuntu?
<cameotwat> Jowi yes i'm there
<nikitis> mjr: there is no dri module in xorg.conf
<mjr> nikitis, good
<Mortuis> I can't seem to figure out the name if there is one.
<Zombie1> Is this a good place to ask questions about MacBooks and parallel?
<nikitis> mjr: i was running beryl, but i rebooted without it and it still says direct rendering no
<ledemente> I accidentally messed up my sources.list and now I can't get updates or upgrades until I resolve some issue with "wpasupplicant"
<ledemente> I don't think I need it - I'm not using wireless.
<Jowi> cameotwat, I need to hit the sack. getting late here. good luck.
<funkja> How would I enable my cd rom audio in from my motherboard?
<mjr> nikitis, that's not what I asked, but if you were using Xgl
<cameotwat> Jowi thanks
<nikitis> mjr: i have an Option in xorg.conf that says AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<pbureau> ledemente- remove the module
<FatherTyme> Is there something like /etc/debian_version for Ubuntu?
<ledemente> pbureau: how?
<juano__> nikitis: you might want to try what kelsin sais
<pbureau> ledemente- use gnome ?
<toM|vendettA> is there a way i can batch convert file extensions? like say file.txt to file.ext
<juano__> nikitis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3392/ in your xorg
<ledemente> Yes, although I also use some KDE apps.
<mjr> rename s/txt$/ext/ * or something
<jrib> toM|vendettA: rename
<pbureau> toM|vendettA-  sudo rename *.txt *.ext ??
<toM|vendettA> thanks pbureau and jrib
<jkillaz> please can someone show me where to start looking for enabling wpa on my Pro/Wireless 2200
<ledemente> wpasupplicant
<jrib> toM|vendettA: use rename with -n first.  It just says what it will do that way.  It prevents big mistakes :)
<nikitis> mjr: would AllowGLXWithComposite prevent direct rendering?
<ledemente> I'm trying to get rid of it.
<toM|vendettA> k thanks jrib =
<toM|vendettA> =] 
<nikin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ledemente> But I think it might be what you need jkillaz
<ledemente> pbureau: So how do I remove it?
<Zombie1> is there a better place to ask my macbook and ubuntu questions?
<pbureau> ledemente- you use gnome ?
<toM|vendettA> jrib: can i pm you real quick
<ledemente> pbureau: yes
<jrib> toM|vendettA: it's easier for me if you just ask here, but if it isn't support relate, sure
<juano__> nikitis: under Module i got Load	"dri"  , my direct rendering is : Yes
<pbureau> ledemente- system - admin - synaptic  search for wpa_supplicant mark for complete removal
<funkja> any ideas on cdrom audio-in directly to motherboard? what is it even ofically called?
<joakim_> guys in the windows network i cant see win xp users but i can see win98 users, im using ubuntu dapper 6.06 with gnome desktop
<nikitis> juano__: i'll try them in a sec
<juano__> nikitis: i got load        "dri"
<joakim_> damm gotta go eat
<juano__> nikitis: Load   with capital L
<joakim_> ehm leave a private message if you can help i'd really apreciate it =)
<juancgt-gone> jhg
<pbureau> funkja- in-line
<mon^rch> resistance is futile
<nikitis> juano__: Ok, i have a AllowGLXWithComposite "True" I'm gonna try with that diabled first because i think that with composite, direct rendering is no
<juano__> nikitis: yea, i dont have that line, comment that out if you want
<toM|vendettA> jrib: i pmed you :)
<arthus> hello again: I cannot connect to WAN through my DSL modem
<jrib> toM|vendettA: are you registered?  I didn't receive it
<kleb> Lots of icon themes that you can download on gnome-look.org, for example, don't work completely in Edgy because they don't use the new names for some icons, I think (Icon Naming Specification).
<tamas_> bye all!
<toM|vendettA> no im not :s
<juano__> nikitis: also a  Load       "dri"    under Module   section
<jrib> !register | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kleb> E.g. they  have mimetypes/gnome-mime-text.png but not mimetypes/text-plain.png
<arthus> all: can someone help me sort out issues with WAN connection?
<kleb> Any idea how I can easily convert the icon themes?
<tommyv> jrib: got my new pm?
<tom_> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<shmeelAway> is there a channel where i can get help with VMware stuff?
<_Sean> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arthus> !net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arthus> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<arthus> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nic_> cd ..
<ledemente> pbureau: It's asking for it to be reinstalled.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Any devs in here?
<pbureau> ledemente- okay reinstall it then uninstall it again ;)
<EniGm0> !hdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arthus> everyone: I need help connecting to WAN under ubuntu
<shmeelAway> is there a channel where i can get help with VMware stuff? please help,  whenever i try and install VMware server it says that i already have an instance installed
<EniGm0> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arthus> everyone: some info is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3395/
<EniGm0> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EniGm0> :(
<Sir_Fawnpug> EniGm0, try /dev/cdroms/cdrom0
<ledemente> pbureau: I can't. I already said my sources.list was broken and I can't find the default config.
<Ferret> Sir_Fawnpug: What kind of problem do you have?
<pbureau> ledemente- grr
<arthus> can anyone help me sort out WAN issues?
<babo> I have an average download speed of 7.8KBps on my broadband connection. The connection starts the download at 740KBps and then tanks. Can someone tell me what the story is with that ? ... I'm on DSL btw ...
<pbureau> ledemente- sorry I dont know , try a locate sources and see if you can find an .old
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ferret, well for some reason, whenever I make a call to std::getline, both arguments have the same address, although they shouldn't.
<nildo> algum portuga?
<Sir_Fawnpug> So it's causing widen() to throw a bad_cast
<tonyyarusso> !pt | nildo
<ubotu> nildo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<d3x7r0> nildo, tb h o canal ubuntu-pt por acaso :P
<pbureau> arthus- what kind of wan issues ?
<babo> what would you say to your dsl provider if they gave you an access speed of 10KBps ?
<arthus> pburea: I can't connect
<nikitis> juano__: Still no go
<pbureau> babo bye bye and get somethign else
<chorse> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu Dapper via debootstrap. How can I choose and generate locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't give me a list.
<Sir_Fawnpug> My libstdc++ version is 6-4.0-dbg
<nildo> ok obrigado , vou pesquisar
<arthus> pburea: I can connect to LAN but no connectin to WAN
<tom_> babo: i'd move off whatever island you're living on :)
<carlhako> babo report it to your provider.. may be a problem with your line
<babo> is there any channel that deals with these kinda of issues ?
<juano__> juano__: no luck with Load     "dri"   ?
<juano__> nikitis: lol, wrote my nick
<wellstevesays> Can anyone tell me why when I am running windows it fully detects my Ubuntu disc but when I reboot and set my BIOS to boot from CD ROM it doesn't boot Ubuntu and I get a message that keep telling me to "Strike F1 to retry"?
<carlhako> i work for telstra in australia and deal with taht sort of stuff
<nikitis> juano__:  no luck
<babo> but why does it start with 780KBps then, if it's a line problem ? ...
<nikitis> still no
<juano__> nikitis: mmm
<juano__> nikitis: paste your xorg.conf
<juano__> nikitis: pass me the url
<tom_> babo: then its the server uploading info to you sucking.
<babo> I think that they're saturating the connection line ...
<jrib> chorse: I think you use locale-gen, can't remember if that's right
<babo> tom_: hmm ... not sure about that ...
<Majic> Can someone please help me?  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Majic> See `config.log' for more details.
<jrib> Majic: install build-essential.  What are you compiling?
<Majic> I know I need something installed for that, I did it before, but I can't think of the package name..
<Majic> It's infobot. :)
<chorse> jrib: I've tried it but it didn't work as i espected. Well, I'll try it again, thank
<chorse> s
<asdkfhh> if the problem isnt where your dling from, its gota be your line, modem, network, pc
<Majic> I'm just compiling infobot for a channel.
<chorse> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=fr&u=http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/depuis_une_knoppix&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=6&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2Bdebootstrap%2Blocales%26start%3D10%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN
<Majic> Thanks jrib. <3
<wellstevesays> Can anyone tell me why when I am running windows it fully detects my Ubuntu disc but when I reboot and set my BIOS to boot from CD ROM it doesn't boot Ubuntu and I get a message that keep telling me to "Strike F1 to retry"?
<nikitis> juano__: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3398
<nikitis> juano__: sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3398
<juano__> nikitis: ok sec
<jrib> chorse: what command did you try?
<Ferret> Sir_Fawnpug: I think you need a channel more specific to whatever programming language you're talking about (C++ I guess)
<chorse> jrib: several :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ferret, ahh, well I hit this channel first because it might've been specific to ubuntu's version of libstdc++
<mon^rch> haha neato... "beryl-manager" loads metacity
<Sir_Fawnpug> But I'll try another one.
<mon^rch> anyone know how to beryl under kde
<mena> How to make opera use java5 not java1.4
<tom_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cablesm102> mena, i believe that Java 5 IS Java 1.4
<tom_> mon^rch: google is your friend.
<Majic> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ledemente> pbureau: I found a fix that works to remove wpasupplicant - but it still has an issue with a repo missing a GPG key,
<jrib> chorse: how about installing language-support-LANGUAGE_CODE  ?
<mon^rch> yeah but so is irc chat
<mon^rch> :-)
<mena> cablesm102, how and i have option to choose bettwen in terminal i have 1.4 and 1.5
<cablesm102> mena, I'm not positive, but I think there are two version number systems in use.
<juano__> nikitis: Option         "RenderAccel" "true"  comment this and try again , also put Load    "dri"  just below the Load     "ddc"
<cablesm102> mena, do you have Sun Java installed?
<mena>  yes, i just installed it yaster day
<nikitis> juano__: in addition to the other comments?
<cablesm102> mena, I'm sorry... Java 1.5 = Java 5.
<cablesm102> mena, so you want to switch your default java to the sun one?
<DavoFrom818> hi
<mena> yes
<DavoFrom818> whats the command to configure the network
<tigerflyer> i just purchased a macbook and will be triple booting (windows/osx/ubuntu)... i also have a 320 gig external hardrive... what is the best filesystem to use on it so that i can use it with the 3 OS's
<chorse> jrib: that's not exactly what i need, all the openoffice stuff that comes with it is not reasonable for a server system
<mena> cablesm102, in the terminal i choose java 1.5
<juano__> nikitis:  sure just put a # at the begining of that line like the other 3 bellow
<mena> cablesm102, but after that opera closing auto after opning it
<janga> nautilus question: ist there a way to automatically display folder.jpgs as folder icons?
<juano__> nikitis: line 140 to be exact
<cablesm102> mena, use this: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose the one with sun in it.
<mena> cablesm102, okay i did that
<DavoFrom818> is it network configure?
<nikitis> juano__: still no
<mena> cablesm102, but opera in the option use 1.4
<juano__> nikitis: you need to restart X for changes to take effect
<nikitis> juano__: i did ctrl+alt+backspace
<juano__> nikitis: ahh ok
<jrib> chorse: I once needed support for si_LK, I think all I did was  sudo locale-gen si_LK.UTF-8   .  You tried this?  You may also have better luck in the language channel for your language since most of the people there would have gone through this :)
<juano__> nikitis: mm and then a glxinfo | grep render
<juano__> nikitis: whats it say with that command ?
<nikitis> juano__: yes that's where i'm getting the direct rendering: No from
<juano__> nikitis: ok hold on let me see
<cablesm102> alright, mena, i think i know how to do this
<mena> cablesm102, ok
<DavoFrom818> anyone please?
<cablesm102> mena, open Preferences and go to the Content section. Click Java Options
<mena> okay i did
<AmbientMstr> Hey, I installed last-exit player last night, but I can't hear any sound from it. Suggestions?
<tigerflyer> i just purchased a macbook and will be triple booting (windows/osx/ubuntu)... i also have a 320 gig external hardrive... what is the best filesystem to use on the external so that i can use it with the 3 OS's
<chorse> jrib: ah...thanks, so simple! and i wondered all the time where my locale.gen has gone
<pbureau> ledemente- did you locate an .old file ? for the sources.list
<AmbientMstr> tigerflyer: I believe fat32
<_Sean> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cablesm102> mena, hold on a sec...
<mena> ok take your time
<cameotwat> i'm in the middle of installing ubuntu, and gparted told me a warning that /dev/hdc is read only file system and that it is unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label, it's a livd CD
<_Sean> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<janga> DavoFrom818, ifconfig in terminal
<nikitis> juano__: when i did glxinfo | grep vendor I got "SGI" "NVIDIA" "NVIDIA".  I was told I was supposed to have 3 NVIDIA's show up
<AmbientMstr> Hey, I installed last-exit player last night, but I can't hear any sound from it. Suggestions?
<tigerflyer> i was thinking fat32... but then i read that ubuntu supports hfs+
<nikitis> juano__: i believe that could be my problem
<pbureau> cameotwat- hdc is your cdrom, you need to look for hda
<DavoFrom818> isnt there like a network-configure?
<AngryElf> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<AmbientMstr> ?
<AngryElf> bah -- is there a package I can install to enable java support in firefox?
<cameotwat> pbureau well it gives me an error that it can't make a partition i don't know why
<juano__> nikitis: mm yes, actually i get 3 nvidia , one for server xgl, client xgl and opengl
<jrib> AngryElf: read the page ubotu sent you too... (sun-java5-plugin)
<janga> DavoFrom818, System->Administration->Network
<jkillaz_> lendemente: can someone guide me throuh the installation of the wireless card?
<nikitis> juano__:  right how would one go about fixing this?
<pbureau> AngryElf- synaptic java5 ? or firefox tools addon java ?
<DavoFrom818> im on ubuntu 6..10 server
<cablesm102> mena, change the path to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<nikitis> juano__:  from what i've googled i've been told mesa drivers are mixed with nvidia
<jkillaz_> iwconfi shows me my card on eth1..
<pbureau> jkillaz_-  I can possibly help
<janga> DavoFrom818, oh, ok
<jkillaz_> pbureau: thnx....
<juano__> nikitis: mm im searching, did you follow !nvidia ?
<mena> cablem102, ok
<cablesm102> mena, actually leave out the java at the end
<RamiKassab> hey guys, is anyone here pretty avid in setting up a CVS repository?
<cablesm102> so just /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/
<mena> ok
<nikitis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RamiKassab> I have a few questions
<ala> hello... where can i find a list of the latest upgrades for ubuntu?
<cameotwat> pbureau it says error while trying to move\resize hda1
<pbureau> cameotwat- dunno.. sorry not a gparted expert
<cameotwat> and the console keep saying 'error reading inode XXXXX' XXXXX - all kinds of numbers
<oddmanout> hi all, I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop and it's really slow to load the installation screeen after I boot the livecd. Is there a nongraphical or non live-cd way to install?
<cameotwat> oh
<RamiKassab> first off, if I have a shared server development server where multiple projects are hosted on this server, do I only need one CVS repository? In this case, do I just create modules (projects) for each project hosted on the server?
<cablesm102> mena, my bad... try this: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/lib/i386
<janga> DavoFrom818, there is no tool like yast in ubuntu, but you can install webmin and configure via HTML-interface
<nikitis> juano__:  i would like to uninstall my drivers and start anew.  reformatting my system isn't an option
<RamiKassab> furthermore, how do I password protect the modules (projects) so that only certain developers can access certain modules?
<riotkittie> oddmanout: yes, there is - an alternate/text mode install. you can find it at ubuntu.com
<mena> cablem102, ok
<cablesm102> oddmanout, it takes a while for the LiveCD to boot. That's normal.
<juano__> nikitis: sure, no need for format
<ala> i have a server installation of edgy on one of my machines.  today i updated the udev package....where can i find out if i need to reboot the machine?
<oddmanout> cablesm102: how long should I wait after double clicking the install icon? the cd stops spinning altogether
<tecywiz121> Hello, I need some help.  I bought a belkin nic, and it will not work.  Any Ideas?
<cablesm102> oddmanout, that seems abnormal. I thought you meant the time from when you stick the CD in and power it up to when it boots up entirely.
<cablesm102> oddmanout, how much memory do you have?
<riotkittie> oddmanout: when booting from the 6.10 disc, i waited about 40 mins total from boot to making it to the desktop and clicking install.
<kitche> ala: well you do if you want to use the new udev but it's ok if you don't
<mena> cablem102, that would make it work write
<belkin> tecywiz121 sup ?
<belkin> :)
<riotkittie> needless to say, i did not install 6.10 :D
<oddmanout> cablesml102, riotkittie: hurm. maybe I should work off of a 6.06 disk?
<tecywiz121> belkin, lol, nothing much, the card just doesn't work :P
<janga> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<riotkittie> oh wait. i tried, then i waited another 10 minutes for the first screen of the install to pop up
<virtu> anyone can help me with one gdesklet? please
<cablesm102> oddmanout, there shouldn't be much of a difference. How much RAM do you have?
<riotkittie> oddmanout: if you want. or just get the 6.10 alt install cd.
<jrib> virtu: give more information
<oddmanout> cablesml02: 256
<ala> kitche:  that sounds reasonable.  but it is not that way for all packages right?  I suppose this because udev is a system package?
<tecywiz121> the funney thing is, I had one that didn't work before, so I went and bought a new one... It turns out that its the same card with a different name
<huascar80> how can i stop nautilus from remembering window/icon size, position ... etc...
<dexter_> cze
<huascar80> ?
<mariusz> heloo
<kitche> ala: the onyl thing that you really need to reboot for is for kernel update
<oddmanout> I'll try the text install if this last attempt doesn't work. then I'll try 6.06 as a last resort
<mena> cablem102,u opened site java.com and i verify the installation and its told me i have old ver
<cablesm102> oddmanout, that seems like it might not be enough.
<mena> i ..sorry
<nikitis> How do I completely clean my system from install NVIDIA drivers.  Something got messed up seriously and reinstalling them hasn't fixed the problem.  Anyone know?
<cablesm102> mena, not sure then.
<oddmanout> cablesml02: in what sense?
<ala> kitche: Setting up libvolumeid0 (093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2) ...
<ala> Setting up volumeid (093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2) ...
<ala> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<cablesm102> nikitis, you need to restore your xorg.conf
<oddmanout> cablesml102: oh, you mean ram
<mena> cablem102,okay no prb
<cablesm102> oddmanout, yes.
<virtu> ok jrib when I try to run a gdesklet called Rhythmlets it gave following error: "Could not find sensor 'Rhythmlet' /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/rhythmlet/rhythmlet.display A sensor could not be found. This usualy menas that it has not been installed"
<dexter_> mariusz daj na prv
<mena> cablem102,thanks
<ala> that is a kernel update...right?
<nikitis> cablesm102: what about the nvidia-common files and such,  Those have to be cleaned too
<virtu> jrib, so what sensor that I dont have installed?
<cablesm102> nikitis, is anything broken?
<oddmanout> ah, here goes the install screen
<kitche> ala: no that just regenerates initrd image but you can pretty much say it is
<jrib> virtu: no idae
<jrib> idea even
<dexter_> :-)
<virtu> jrib, :(
<oddmanout> where is the sys requirements page on ubuntu.com
<nikitis> yes, direct rendering, but everything else points to the fact that the drivers are working.  Cept when I do a glxinfo | grep vendor I only get 2 NVIDIA logos and 1 SGI logo
<cablesm102> oddmanout, i was looking for those, couldn't find it
<virtu> jrib, everything seems to be fine here
<nikitis> cablesm102: when I go to run a 3D game i get unable to start 3D acceleration
<ala> kitche:  ok... on ubuntu desktop top a balloon comes up and suggests rebooting.  is there a log file that says something like that in the server edition?
<cablesm102> nikitis, can i help you in private chat?
<nrdb> i am looking for a C source example on how to use the serial port, can anyone help ?
<nikitis> cablesm102: absolutely
<jrib> nrdb: try ##c maybe
<ugarit> how does one go about configuring the MIDI device on a pc?
<nrdb> jrib: ?
<oddmanout> I'd be surprised if 256 isn't enough, I think
<kitche> ala: no well unless you installed ubuntu-desktop or something and use that
<janga> virtu, there is a install_sensor.bin in the package
<riotkittie> 256mb RAM is fine, i'm running 6.06 with that
<jrib> nrdb: the channel dedicated to the C language can probably help you better than #ubuntu
<tecywiz121> any ideas for a belkin network card?
<ala> kitche: ok thanks
<nrdb> jrib: ok thanks
<belkin> tecywiz121 stop saying my nick :)
<riotkittie> and have been able to run both GNOME and KDE without probs
<oddmanout> cablesml02: guess if it's too much I could go with xubuntu
<tecywiz121> belkin, sorry, hard to avoid it :P
<virtu> janga, hmm.. I got the package from gdesklets-data..
<belkin> tecywiz121 :)))
<riotkittie> on a 750mhz p3
<virtu> janga, where I can find the source of the gdesklet rhythmlet?
<oddmanout> riotkittie: thanks for the info
<oddmanout> this is a 2.6 ghz
<janga> virtu, http://gdesklets.zencomputer.ca/
<oddmanout> should be fine
<arthus> I am having issues with WAN dns
<dexter_> j
<corevette> how do i mount my second hard drive?
<tecywiz121> ok, so the driver xubuntu is loading is 8139too, and it fails with error -16
<frogzoo> corevette: sata or ide?
<ugarit> corevette mount /dev/hdb
<high-freq> corevette: use the mount command
<mariusz> dexter jestes:>
<oddmanout> downloading the 6.06 image now
<virtu> janga, ok
<corevette> uagrit: mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<RamiKassab> if I have a shared server development server where multiple projects are hosted on this server, do I only need one CVS repository? In this case, do I just create modules (projects) for each project hosted on the server?
<RamiKassab> furthermore, how do I password protect the modules (projects) so that only certain developers can access certain modules?
<RamiKassab> and let's say one developer is working on two of these projects, can I give him one username that has access to multiple modules?
<dexter_> jak ty to robisz ze nie dziala ?
<diskus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juano__> nikitis: any luck??
<corevette> frogzoo....what are the differences between sata or ide??? if i do mount /dev/hdb i get: mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<high-freq> ramikassab: try and see if chown by certain groups or sumtin...if thats what your gettin at...put certain people in a certain group and only they can access that area
<mariusz> to nie ja jestem znawca ubuntu :P !!
<DavoFrom818> ok
<DavoFrom818> i have ubuntu vmware edition and its not seeing the ethernet why?
<juano__> corevette: you cant do mount /dev/hdb , you need to give a mount point
<eternalswd> I've finally come to the point that I want to ditch my windows partition alltogether.  Are there any special things I need to do to get grub set up correctly for next boot?  Can I join the old windows partition with the ubuntu partition once it's formatted to ext3?
<corevette> where do i mount juano__
<juano__> corevette: mount /dev/hdb /media/myotherHDD
<oddmanout> eternalswd: with luck and backups
<nomasteryoda> no
<juano__> corevette: sudo mkdir /media/hdb
<juano__> corevette: sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/hdb
<RamiKassab> high-freq: by default, does cvs allow every local machine user to access all modules?
<nomasteryoda> eternalswd, just umount it then mount after formatting as ext3 using gparted
<virtu> janga, I ran the Install and still the same error :(
<juano__> corevette: then go into /media/hdb
<nikitis> juano__: no still trying to figure it out
<high-freq> not too sure on cvs..i never set one up....could be possible tho
<juano__> corevette: plus you need to mount a partition from there
<corevette> juano__ mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<juano__> corevette: needs to be hdb1
<juano__> corevette: you cant /dev/hdb , has to be /dev/hdb1 or hdb2
<juano__> corevette: you need to specify the partition number
<RamiKassab> high-freq: is it better to create different repositories for each development project and just load modules associated with that dev project within it's respective repo?
<DavoFrom818> why does no one answer me
<high-freq> cuz its your nick
<juano__> corevette: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb
<nomasteryoda> DavoFrom818, whats the question/
<DavoFrom818> serious man
<corevette> juano__ there is no hdb1: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<DavoFrom818> ok im running the ubuntu server for vmware
<Xenguy> nomasteryoda: /lastlog DavoFrom818   ?
<DavoFrom818> and i dont see the ethernet for some reason
<high-freq> ramikassab: that might work..but then again...cvs might allow u to create the end users like ftp and such
<juano__> corevette: sudo fdisk -l and pastebin
<mena> What if i dowenload the last azureus app then i want to install it as i installed it from the adept is that could be
<nomasteryoda> DavoFrom818, well try this... sudo network-admin
<nomasteryoda> check settings there
<DavoFrom818> says command not found
<nomasteryoda> mena, sudo dpkg -i azureus.deb
<dropsl> hi
<nomasteryoda> if it is a deb
<drx> hello
<dropsl> please help me, i have a directory called "OwnFiles$" now i cant remove it or delete it, because the attribute of the folder is: ?--------- ? and even root can't delete etc...
<nomasteryoda> welcome dropsl
<mena> its in tar
<dropsl> its probaly because of the $ in the name....
<juano__> mena: then youll have to compile
<nomasteryoda> ah
<corevette> juano__ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3401/
<DavoFrom818> nomasteryoda says  command not found
<juano__> mena: tar -xvf azureusname.tar
<mena> juano__, you mean make a packdge
<nomasteryoda> DavoFrom818, you did sudo?
<nikitis> How do I restore my xorg.conf?  My xorg.conf_backup got screwed around with on accident
<drx> i issued a copy command on a large file (3GB) and now GNOME has locked up, I'm afraid to stop it because the file I'm moving is important & took hours to make.
<DavoFrom818> yes
<mena> juano__, okay
<frogzoo> dropsl: root can delete pretty much everything
<DavoFrom818> nomasteryoda: "sudo: network-admin: command not found"
<dropsl> now even ls -l does not work, it justs hangs
<juano__> corevette: you dont have partitions in your second HDD , your hdb
<nomasteryoda> DavoFrom818, this is ubuntu?
<dropsl> frogzoo: ls -l does not work in the folder containing that "OwnFiles$"...
<DavoFrom818> yes
<DavoFrom818> ubuntu server
<juano__> corevette: you need to partition that HDD first
<corevette> how juano__
<dropsl> frogzoo: the attributes say, the file has no creator no date and no attributes...
<juano__> corevette: is this HDD new?
<frogzoo> dropsl: well if those permissions are right, you can't enter the directory
<corevette> juano__ not really n
<corevette> o
<Xenguy> drx: maybe run 'top' to see whether the 'cp' is still in process  ?
<juano__> corevette: i mean, you never partitioned this HDD before right? does it have anything inside ?
<frogzoo> dropsl: if the directory has $ in it, escape it with \
<dropsl> frogzoo: konqueror just does not show it. in the bash it was shown with those attributes, but now ls -l does not work, so i can't see those attributes...
<dropsl> frogzoo: yeah i do so...
<DavoFrom818> nomasteryoda any ideas?
<corevette> oh nothing inside juano__.....but i have partitioned it NTFS....but not anymore
<janga> virtu, from the site: "This icon indicates that the desklet has been proved to be not working with the latest gDesklets version (0.35.3)"
<dexter_> aa
<oddmanout> the 6.06 disk seems to be working famously
<virtu> janga... ok thanks :)
<frogzoo> dropsl: what does ls -ld directory_name say?
<dropsl> frogzoo: when i try to delete it, the console hangs too....
<juano__> corevette: well if the disk is empty i mean, u dont have anything in there , and just want to format it, u can use gparted
<virtu> janga, do you known a good system gdesklet (that shows weather, cpu temp. and other infos?)
<corevette> how juano__
<dropsl> frogzoo: ls -ld does not show this folder. but ls does
<juano__> corevette: alt + F2, gksudo gparted
<tommason> For some reason I am unable to uninstall libapache2-mod-geoip. I get the following error.
<tommason> Removing libapache2-mod-geoip ...
<tommason> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-geoip.postrm: 21: a2dismod: not found
<tommason> dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-geoip (--remove):
<tommason>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<tommason> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tommason>  libapache2-mod-geoip
<tommason> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<frogzoo> dropsl: if ls -ld doesn't show the folder, it doesn't exist
<juano__> corevette: in upper right, select your HDB and thats with a B at the end
<Xenguy> !paste > tommason
<arthus> my resolution is screwed up
<nikitis> Anyone know the command to restore your xorg.conf from terminal  I have no backup
<juano__> corevette: check to see if you have any partitions on it, or if its all white ?
<arthus> I need to set it to highher
<dropsl> frogzoo: i didnt see the directory_name if i do ls -ld OwnFiles\$ the console hangs
<arthus> can anyone help?
<corevette> it didn't open juano__
<tommason> yeah sorry about that.. it wont happen again
<dropsl> frogzoo:
<DarthLappy> How do I use my backspace key in screen? At the moment it's using ^H, which is not what I want.
<mariusz> bb :D
<juano__> corevette: gksudo gparted?
<janga> virtu, i havent used gdesklets for a long time, bur for temperature you have to install lm-sensors and then run sensors-detect.
<dropsl> frogzoo: the folder was created by smb4k by mounting a windows share... so it obiously created the folder wrong...?
<DavoFrom818> omg he ditched me
<DavoFrom818> lol
<virtu> janga, tks... I already have it working :)
<DavoFrom818> anyone can please help me out im running ubuntu server vmware edition can someon help me get my ethernet up
<dropsl> frogzoo: may this harm the consistence of my hdd? or partition?
<Moosebuntu> How do I tell what version of Java I have installed?  I'm using Edgy.
<corevette> yes juano...didn't open
<virtu> janga, just want to know a nice gdesklet... never used it before
<juano__> corevette: ok, sudo apt-get install gparted ?
<frogzoo> dropsl: nope
<corevette> hold on i don't think i have it dled it juano
<corevette> yeah
<janga> virtu, i cant help you, i only ran "clock". :)
<dropsl> frogzoo: so what are my options? if only "ls" shows the folder which has no attributes... and rm, ls -ld and mv do not work, they just hang...
<virtu> janga, ok thanks anyway
<corevette> ok i'm at gparted juano__
<frogzoo> dropsl: you're quite wrong - ls -ld will show that folder
<juano__> corevette: ok, select your HDB hard disk at top right
<corevette> yup
<juano__> corevette: is it empty ?
<corevette> yes juano__
<Xenguy> drx: how's it look?
<dropsl> frogzoo: here is the output of the ls -ld: "ls: OwnFiles$: Input/output error"
<corevette> all unallocated juano
<juano__> corevette: ok, well you can partition your HDD with this program
<corevette> primary partition juano__?
<corevette> or extended juano__
<juano__> corevette: depends on what you want to do with it
<janga> DavoFrom818, what does "ifconfig" say?
<miehe> who are french
<corevette> what does either do juano__
<frogzoo> dropsl: create a new terminal & try ls -ld again
<juano__> corevette: what you want to do with this HDD ?
<DavoFrom818> janga all i have is Lo
<miehe> who are french
<corevette> put stuff on it....under the hdd i'm using now
<juano__> corevette: leave it for extra space for linux? or for windows ? or install another OS on it?
<corevette> extra space juano__
<miehe> how to install emacs on linux
<frogzoo> !fr | miehe
<ubotu> miehe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tommason> Well here is a less intrusive version of the error.. E: libapache2-mod-geoip: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<janga> DavoFrom818, then "lspci" and look if nic has been found.
<dropsl> frogzoo: it just says the same error as previously...
<juano__> corevette: ok, this is the deal, if you make filesystem ext3, it wont be accesable by windows, BUT, if you format to ntfs you can use it for windows and linux extra space, cause from linux you can access ntfs
<corevette> i don't have windows juano__
<dropsl> frogzoo: does there exists a fix utility that checks for inconsistency oder something?
<corevette> nor do i want it juano
<juano__> corevette: hehehe ok
<juano__> corevette: then just format the whole thing to ext3
<kitche> dropsl: there is fsck like checkdisk
<tommason> I have tried using apt-get remove and and using the synaptic package manager but I am still unable to remove mod-geoip.. Never should have installed it in the first place..
<DavoFrom818> yeah i see ethernet controller
<corevette> extended partition juano__?
<DavoFrom818> janga yeah i see ethernet controller
<|Shadow|> yay, ubuntu install complete
<|Shadow|> :D
<frogzoo> dropsl: is this directory within a samba share?
<juano__> corevette: yes first make extended
<dropsl> frogzoo: no it is on my local /home partition
<corevette> then apply juano__?
<juano__> corevette: then make a logic partition with ext3 filesystem type
<juano__> corevette: not yet
<janga> DavoFrom818, then try "sudo ifconfig 192.168.0.1"
<dropsl> frogzoo: the weird thing is that i moved it to trash without problems, but now i just doesn't want to go away
<frogzoo> dropsl: well what does smb4k have to do with it?
<juano__> corevette: after making extended, make a logic partition with ext3 filesystem type
<miehe> who are french
<DavoFrom818> janga says device not found
<jelloman> guys
<juano__> corevette: this is over your extended
<frogzoo> !fr | miehe
<ubotu> miehe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jelloman> how do i set the port on xchat?
<corevette> how big juano__
<corevette> oh ok juano__
<juano__> corevette: as big as you want
<dropsl> frogzoo: smb4k creates a folder  and mounts the network share in it
<juano__> corevette: that depends on how much space of the HDD you want to use for extra space
<dropsl> frogzoo: perhabs i should reboot...
<corevette> ext3 on top of an extended juano__?
<janga> DavoFrom818, so what is the name of the nic in lspci?
<|Shadow|> lol yay, 116 updates
<linuxnewbie756> i need to chmod /var/lib/tor, i tried sudo chmod -R 1000, not sure what it needs to be, but i want it so that tor will work
<ugarit> any recommendations for good partitioning for an enterprise level server
<juano__> corevette: ext3 will be your logical partition that lies in your extended partition
<miehe> !fr | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DavoFrom818>  lance
<miehe> comment allez sur le canal
<juano__> corevette: your logical partition will be something like /dev/hdb1
<dropsl> frogzoo: i will reboot now
<corevette> juano__ apply?
<DavoFrom818> it says ethernet controller: advanced micro devices
<willys_fueguino> Hi everyone... I need to know where is the log of the messages from tty8
<willys_fueguino> ??
<nofxx> hello.. I'm trying to use LTSP on ubuntu... it boots a laptop, a nforce2 pc, but dont boot a ecs am2 semprom 64 mobo..... and I got 40 machines with that mobo..hauhuah... any idea ???? very lost....
<juano__> corevette: yes, check to see if everything is ok, if everything was made on hdb and NOT hda and that your partitions are what you want
<n1sxk> hi
<frogzoo> willys_fueguino: see /var/log/messages & /var/log/syslog
<tim167> what's "clearing orphaned inode" ?
<corevette> welcome welcome welcom n1sxk
<tommason> I am lost as to why I cannot uninstall mod-geoip..
<willys_fueguino> frogzoo: none of them has it :-\
<corevette> juano it says /dev/hdb5
<juano__> nikitis: cat /etc/modules ?
<cablesm102> Can anyone explain to me why anyone would use apt-get and not aptitude?
<juano__> nikitis: is there an nvidia line in there ?
<frogzoo> cablesm102: apt-get's pretty bullet proof
<dropsl> hi
<juano__> corevette: ok then , there is only one big partition thats deb hdb5 right ?
<cablesm102> frogzoo, Aptitude isn't?
<nikitis> juano__: i just uninstalled everything.  Can you open a private chat with me
<eternalswd> how do I manually mount a new ext3 partition?
<frogzoo> cablesm102: apt-get's never given me problems
<corevette> yes juano
<dropsl> frogzoo: just wanted to say that after a reboot i could delete the folder... really weird. but thanks for your help!! :)
<Jas-Nix_> eternalswd: mount /path/to/device /path/to/directory
<juano__> corevette: ok then everything seems good, apply then
<Fusheh> Heya, I just restarted up ubuntu and I'm getting "GDM xserver not found". Now trying to execute a file that doesnt exist is what the problem is. How would I change this to get xserver working again?
<corevette> juano i did a sudo mount /dev/hdb5 /media/hdb       it looked like it works
<DavoFrom818> anyone that can help me get this thing up and running?
<juano__> corevette: good
<corevette> thx juano
<nofxx> Help with ltsp ?? please ??
<juano__> corevette: now cd /media/hdb
<Jas-Nix> Does anyone know how to burn .mkv movie files to DVD ? I would like to convert them to .VOB files
<tommason> So what should I do with about the issue with mod-geoip.. I am new to ubuntu and have been able to figure most things out but this has me stumped
<corevette> ok juano__
<juano__> corevette: or from nautilus just go to /media/hdb
<nofxx> Jas-Nix: i guess ffmpeg can do it
<corevette> yup
<eternalswd> Jas-Nix, what would I do in fstab to get it to automount after I reboot?  would it be something like /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ext3 defaults 0 1?
<juano__> corevette: thats 80 GB free to use ;-) now
<janga> DavoFrom818, sorry i dont know you probably have to modprobe the right module. Is it a AMD onboard chip?
<cablesm102> Can anyone explain the advantages of apt-get over aptitude? it seems like every guide I read specifies apt-get, even though Aptitude has more powerful dependency handling.
<ubuntu> hi!
<arthus> hullo
<Jas-Nix> eternalswd: ya kinda like that..
<DavoFrom818> Jas-Nix myParmDVDMkvVob -cMerO File1.mkv File1.vob -B /path/to/DVD
<aridese> cablesm102: apt-get is commandline
<arthus> can anyone help me with a resolution issue?
<aridese> cablesm102: im sorry
<corevette> thanks juano__!
<Jas-Nix> DavoFrom818: where did you get that command from ?
<aridese> cablesm102: it's just debian standard
<DavoFrom818> google.com
<Jas-Nix> DavoFrom818: can you link me to a webpage or something ?
<juano__> corevette: anytime!
<frogzoo> !helpme | arthus
<ubotu> arthus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cablesm102> aridese, so is aptitude. Are there any other reasons for sticking with apt-get?
<thisheregiraffe> cablesm102, i've always stuck with aptitude, because of the dependency handling..
<nonades> I'm having trouble with crontab, can anyone help me with it?
<|Shadow|> if anyones got some time can they help me to set up my xorg.conf file for dual monitors?
<juano__> corevette: that formatting was quick lol
<cablesm102> thisheregiraffe, same here... juts wondering why most guides specify apt-get.
<frogzoo> arthus: don't be vague
<DavoFrom818> shoot i copied and pased one sec let me goole it again
<Fusheh> Heya, I just restarted up ubuntu and I'm getting "GDM xserver not found". Now trying to execute a file that doesnt exist is what the problem is. How would I change this to get xserver working again?
<corevette> yup juano
<juano__> corevette: is it a SATA?
<corevette> how do i tell juano
<Jas-Nix> uh..
<thisheregiraffe> cablesm102, it's a slightly shorter command to type?  who knows--i've never noticed a huge difference
<Jas-Nix> oops, wrong term
<kitche> cablesm102: they do the same thing just use what one you like better but one advantage with aptitude is the dependency following and that's about it
<Jas-Nix> DavoFrom818: thanks
<Jas-Nix> DavoFrom818: is it a linux app, I don't have winblowz installed.
<nofxx> Kernel panic on the clients with LTSP.... clients are semprom 64.... server ubuntu 6.10 i386
<juano__> corevette: well at the BIOS maybe, or else just open up the PC and look at the plug from the HDD to the motherboard
<nofxx> any hel
<tommason> well I guess if I can't get it uninstalled I will be making the switch to gentoo.. been trying to avoid doing it but.. Now is as good a time as any to do it..
<frogzoo> corevette: for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<arthus> I need to set my resolution to 1440x900, but it does not go up to that in resolution options
<juano__> corevette: if its grey and wide its IDE if its a red thin cable its SATA mostly
<Moosebuntu> Can someone help me setup Freenet on Ubuntu GNU/LInux?  I'm getting errors when running the commands shown here: http://freenetproject.org/download.html
<corevette> yup my pc is open juano.....its a skinny + long gray wire
<Ralith> hey, I'm having trouble getting my flash plugin working
<corevette> *wires juano__
<Ralith> I've installed flashplugin-nonfree
<Ralith> and checked that the ~/.mozilla/plugins link is correct
<juano__> corevette: is it very wide?
<willys_fueguino> Hi everyone... I need to know where is the log of the messages from tty8?? (It seems that isn't on /var/log*)
<Ralith> but it doesn't work in firefox
<eternalswd> Jas-Nix, what exactly is the pass option for?
<corevette> the metal prongs it plugs into is about 2 x 25ish juano__
<Jas-Nix> eternalswd: pass ?
<cablesm102> Ralith, flashplugin-nonfree installs Flash 7. You probably want Flash 9, which may be more compatible with websites. Maybe you're testing on a site that requires Flash 9.
<eternalswd> Jas-Nix, the last number in an fstab line.
<arthus> I need to set my resolution to 1440x900, but it does not go up to that in resolution options
<kitche> !fixres|arthus do it by hand
<ubotu> arthus do it by hand: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juano__> corevette: corevette well if the cable is the same as the CD device then it sure is an IDE
<DavoFrom818> !fixres|arthus do it by hand
<juano__> corevette: if it is very different its a SATA
<corevette> yup juano
<nonades> I'm having trouble with crontab, can anyone help me with it? pm me
<tommason> Ok I guess no one knows anything about mod-geoip and why I would be unable to remove it
<corevette> nope
<juano__> corevette: should be IDE then
<josephduchesne> hello
<jkillaz> why does my font looks so bad?
<jkillaz> I already tried different settings using System -> Pref -> Fonts
<jkillaz> but still this is not great
<Ralith> jkillaz, are you running a nonnative resolution on an LCD display?
<jkillaz> Im using the only resolution available on my laptop
<FlyingSquirrel33> how can I find my default gateway if my interface was configured via dhcp?
<Jas-Nix> DavoFrom818: did you find it...?
<jkillaz> 1024x768 on a Dell Latitude D610
<mena> juano__,
<thisheregiraffe> FlyingSquirrel33, i think the ifconfig command ought to tell you what you need
<kitche> FlyingSquirrel33: type in sudo route and see what is default
<Fusheh> "GDM Xserver not found" I keep getting this error when I try to start ubuntu. GDM is trying to execute a file that doesnt exist. How can I correct this? I know I have xserver installed I assume I just need to point it towards it! :O
<FlyingSquirrel33> thisheregiraffe: no
<mena> juano__, i want to make my system use 128128 size of icones just this
<FlyingSquirrel33> kitche: yes
<mena> juano__, how to do
<willys_fueguino> Hi everyone... I need to know where is the log of the messages from tty8?? (It seems that isn't on /var/log*)
<FlyingSquirrel33> thisheregiraffe, kitche: Thanks.
<josephduchesne> I just changed my login options and now instead of a login screen I get a grey screen with an X mouse and after that nothing happens at all. How can I turn automatic login back on?
<mena> juano__, never mind i find it
<codi> if i just installed a new version of wine through add/remove programs, shouldn't it be the newest available?
<kitche> codi: depends if it came right from winhq.com
<dm_> I have a daemon that keeps crashing on me, is there anyway to have it AUTORESTART the daemon if it crashes?
<nonades> Can anyone here help me wiht crontab?
<chona> hi i just need help..i'm trying to install Apache PHP  and MySQL... the first two seemed okay, but i dont think i successfully installed mysql...
<hikenboot__> can anyone tell me what path is the default path for the install of firefox/mozilla/opera ...is there a command that would tell me this without searching with find or locate? which doesnt seem to give me the right path either
<Jas-Nix> kitche: are you the same one thats in #sourcemage?
<Flannel> codi: no.  Ubuntu versions (versions of programs per each ubuntu repository) are frozen each release.  Which is why, for instance, Dapper has FF1.5, and wont ever have 2.0
<codi> i guess it didn't, cause it's a bit behind. can i now just run apt update to get the newest?
<cablesm102> nonades, for a guide to crontab, use the command "man crontab"
<Flannel> hikenboot__: which path does it give?
<Flannel> codi: only the newest in the repository
<kitche> Jas-Nix: yes haven't worked on SourceMage in a long time though
<nonades> That doesn't help
<Jas-Nix> ya me either
<chona> please help...
<Flannel> !lamp | chona
<ubotu> chona: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<codi> ok, so what are my options then, if i already have the newest in the repo, and i need newer than that
<hikenboot__> which gives /usr/bin/mozilla ...the tar.gz for flash doesnt seem to like it
<Flannel> chona: that URL has all the info you need
<Jas-Nix> we worked on getting aiglx going together
<andriijas> i have 2 sound cards, i dont wish to use the default one, how do i change?
<Flannel> hikenboot__: install flash from the repositories, in backports
<chona> thanks ubotu..
<|Shadow|> can anyone please help me with xorg.conf? i have a dual head graphics card with another monitor and i wish to enable it with ubuntu
<Jas-Nix> kitche: ^^
<hikenboot__> ok thanks
<KillerT> |Shadow|: ati or nvidia?
<andriijas> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|Shadow|> KillerT ATI
<Fusheh> GDM keeps telling me xserver not found. Where is the config file that I have to edit to direct GDM to my xserver?
<codi> can i add the wine repository and then update?
<kitche> Fusheh: it finds xserver automatically\
<Flannel> !wine | codi, yeah that's what you'll end up doing.  Well, removing and installing
<ubotu> codi, yeah that's what you'll end up doing.  Well, removing and installing: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<KillerT> |Shadow|: basically u make two screens that point to the same device
<Fusheh> Well it cant find it, it keeps trying to execute a file that doesnt exist.
<codi> remove, aww man
<BrendanM> So I have an ATI Radeon Mobility 9000, what would be the best driver for me to use, the open source ones or ATI's fglrx proprietary drivers?
<codi> here comes a complete reinstall. i know it
<|Shadow|> KillerT like if i just copy and paste the Section "Screen" ?
<Flannel> codi: no no, just of wine
<BrunoSilva> quit
<codi> yah, and beryl is a piece of cake to setup
<codi> but then uh oh, x won't start
<KillerT> |Shadow|: hold on i use nvidia but with my old ati i think there was one thing needed to be changed let me go look
<|Shadow|> KillerT ok thanks :)
<Fusheh> Codi: Thats kinda my problem lol D:
<Flannel> codi: neither beryl, nor wine are supported directly by Ubuntu, but wine should be fine, you'll just be removing the one you just installed, and installing a different version.
<Fusheh> I'm stuck using lynx and irssi! Oh noes D:
<codi> yah, adding a repository is something of a challenge too
<KillerT> |Shadow|: is it a dvi and vga port or two vga ports?
<codi> 8 different ways i've read about
<|Shadow|> KillerT it has one vga port, and one vga like port thats about twice the length, with a convert on it to make it vga
<|Shadow|> i don't know what the second port is called though :P
<codi> wheres that sources.lst?
<Flannel> codi: there are hardly eight.  Well, I suppose there could be.  But ultimately, you'll just be editing your sources.list, whether that's through a text editor, or a GUI frontend.
<Flannel> codi: /etc/apt/sources.list
<KillerT> |Shadow|: prob dvi to vga
<|Shadow|> KillerT yea its a dvi, just found some pictures on google :)
<codi> ok, so i've added the rep to my list
<codi> now i use add/remove to uninstall the old wine?
<KillerT> |Shadow|: I've never done dvi to vga i am not sure if u need to pass extra options...I know with dvi to hdmi setup (one for my 36" hdtv) I had to pass extra options
<Flannel> codi: er, probably would work.  A more failsafe method -- sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<Flannel> codi: I'm not sure if add/remove will remove config files
<|Shadow|> hmm, well i guess we can allways try and if not just put the file back to how it was?
<KillerT> |Shadow|: http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/ has an example of a dual head configuration u can kinda try but u may need change here and there
<|Shadow|> KillerT ok i'll look at that :)
<codi> ok, wines been removed through the purge, now what?
<Flannel> codi: install the wine from the wine repository
<codi> should add/remove pick up on the new repository
<codi> or do i use synaptic?
<Flannel> codi: no, add/remove only has a small fixed set of programs, you'll want to use synaptic
<Fusheh> GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/local/bin/Xg1 :0 :0 ......(some more stuff here) || This is my error, there is no /usr/local/Xg1. Anyone know a fix or at least guide me in the right direction to solving this problem? xD
<codi> question: if i were to install something through add/remove, could i uninstall it through synaptic?
<ubuntu> i tried to install edgy from a fat32 device
<ubuntu> and i managed to boot it
<codi> is it more or less the same thing, just synaptic has advanced features?
<ubuntu> and to debootstrap manually
<Flannel> codi: yes, just like youjust removed it with apt-get, they all work with the same packages
<ubuntu> now i don't know what to do
<ubuntu> to setup grub
<Flannel> !grub  | ubuntu, first link
<ubotu> ubuntu, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kritical> I'm trying to add scp to my ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file... does anyone know how to do this? if not does anyone know what command scp executes remotely?
<KillerT> ubuntu: is there anyway u could change ur name for me?
<|Shadow|> KillerT if i use his exact xorg.conf file, does it stand a high chance of working?
<Jas-Nix> Does anyone know how to burn .mkv movie files to DVD ? I would like to convert them to .VOB files
<KillerT> |Shadow|: no
<|Shadow|> or should i pull out the monitors and screens section and try that
<|Shadow|> (i made a backup of my xorg.conf so i can allways go back)
<Fusheh> Hey is this how the graphical end of *nix works (Or in ubuntu's case at least) Xserver - GDM...is there more in the middle or what?
<Eons> killerT sorry I didn
<KillerT> Eons: Thanks your the bomb
<Eons> t noticed =)
<KillerT> |Shadow|: You need to adjust it to your settings
<kitche> Fusheh: Xserver is needed for a graphical system
<nikin> i have a notebook here with sis 650 GFX card and it does not support dri. do i stand any chance on running compiz on this?
<Fusheh> Yeah, but does it load Xserver then GDM
<Fusheh> Anything after or before or in the middle?
<|Shadow|> KillerT ah, i think i get the idea
<kitche> Fusheh: gdm loads xserver
<Fusheh> Ahh okay thank you
<ranzabau> hello everybody
<Fusheh> So gdm looks for an xserver to load, what config file controls this?
<kitche> Fusheh: but xserver is what's underneath gdm though
<nikin> inst there a fake dri or something like that avilable?
<KillerT> nikin: fake?
<Fusheh> kitche: That just mind raped me :o || Meaning you need xserver to load gdm which loads xserver :o
<cameotwat> gparted is saying it can't resize my NTFS partition (using a live CD here)
<nikin> KillerT: this GFX card has no dri support at all so compiz doesnot start i get an error: "no managable svreens"
<nikin> screens*
<codi> so should i always use synaptic if i can?
<Flannel> codi: it doesn't matter
<KillerT> nikin: what card?
<codi> well if it gets me newer versions of software, wouldn't that be better?
<nikin> KillerT : as far as i know its a SIS 650
<KillerT> ew
<shmeelAway> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not get/set settings from/on resource. dang, my USB wireless music thing won't work
<KillerT> nikin: sorry i wouldn't be able to help you havn't ran a sis in say 6 years
<Eons> Flannel: hey thanks
<fluvvell> what are the minimum requirements for an xserver, say on a server machine i just want vncviewer to run. (so I can look at pcs on the network)
<Eons> i didn't remember correctly
<Eons> it was update-grub
<fluvvell> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<codi> hmm, the wine repository from the help.ubuntu page doesn't bring up the newest version, only the old version i just uninstalled
<Eons> and not grub-update
<kitche> fluvvell: depends what you use gnome tends to like 128 mb but cna run on 64mb minium
<arthus> I need help fixing xserver
<arthus> It will not start
<arthus> !display
<arthus> ! resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chona> hi ubotu...thanks i think i had successfullt installed it...would it work even if i was no able to instal phpmyadmin??
<KillerT> fluvvell: I'm pretty sure all ur required to have is some type of xserver installed no window manager is needed as u will be viewing the one over the network
<codi> aha, i had to grab a key or something, now it shows the newest
<fluvvell> KillerT, yes I've biffed in xserver-xorg, but not sure how to start it
<TW> Is there a link that tells you how to decide if you want 6.06 LTS vs 6.10 ?
<kitche> fluvvell: startx will start X
<codi> how do i know what repositories i still need keys for?
<kitche> chona: ubotu is a bot
<KillerT> fluvvell: there are tiny x s made for exactly what u r doing too btw
<jrib> TW: if you don't want to upgrade for 5 years, then use dapper.  If you need the latest software ubuntu provides and don't mind upgrading every 6-18 months, use 6.10
<TW> great
<TW> thx
<TW> so 6.10 is still upgradable, just more often :)
<KillerT> I'm using dapper because i am lazy
<tim167> how do i delay a command in the shell ? (pause ? delay ? wait ?)
<KillerT> TW: dapper is supported for 5 years so u don't hafta upgrade
<BearPerson> sleep
<TW> when you upgrade does it keep all your settings or is it like a full reinstall?
<KillerT> TW: both upgradable
<fluvvell> KillerT, any good examples?
<tim167> BearPerson oh yes that one! tanks
<Flannel> KillerT, TW: three years on the desktop, five on the server.
<tigerflyer> what command do u use in order to see the kind of filesystem a partition uses?
<KillerT> flannel Xvnx
<KillerT> Flannel:  Xvnc
<Ferret> tim167: sleep 5s; sleep 10m; sleep infinity
<Flannel> TW: upgrades are upgrades, it keeps all your configs
<TW> excellent... Thanks very much...
<TW> Unbuntu here I come :)
<|Shadow|> KillerT uhh, my cards running off the default drivers, and theres many diffrences to my xorg.conf and the one in the example
<|Shadow|> im not really sure how to edit it :(
<tigerflyer> what command do u use in order to see the kind of file system a partition uses?
<theherbalizer> hey guys, how do i format an ext3 disk in 6.10?
<Eons> do i need to do something else to complete install? i've debootstrapped, installed ubuntu-desktop and a kernel image (grub is ok)
<kitche> theherbalizer: there is two ways but I do it mke2fs -j /dev/<disk>
<KillerT> |Shadow|: Well, I would start by suggesting installing the ati drivers which might even recognize and configure some settings for you automatically
<kitche> theherbalizer: that makes it ext3
<Eon_>  I followed this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html ) to install Xorg-driver-fglrx for my Ati card,  and it sais that installing xorg will activate 3d rendering. It didnt do that for me. What else can I do to get "direct rendering: yes" when i look at glxinfo ?
<josephduchesne> does anyone know why I would get a black screen with a X mouse on starting ubuntu?
<soberon> hello
<Eons> also, fstab is ok, too
<|Shadow|> KillerT cool, arn't the drivers card specific for this?
<|Shadow|> im not doing very well searching for EAX1600PRO drivers lol
<theherbalizer> kitche: will that completely wipe it?
<kitche> theherbalizer: it will do a full format
<KillerT> |Shadow|: one sec
<theherbalizer> kitche: thanks
<josephduchesne> or is there any way to reset all boot options?
<Gwanky> hi
<Gwanky> I'm having trouble with Xserver
<KillerT> Gwanky: hi
<KillerT> gwanky: join the ranks
<|Shadow|> KillerT scratch that, i found linux ati drivers :)
<Gwanky> I have a 7600GT, do I need to download someupdated drivers or something?
<KillerT> |Shadow|: I found it right as u said so too :oP
<|Shadow|> lol :P
<KillerT> radeon x1600
<Gwanky> And does Ubuntu 4.10 support PCI-Express
<Gwanky> ?
<eegore> I have a mangled file system with a had super block, is there anyway to recover it?
<|Shadow|> hmm, no clue what version of xfree86 i have
<Jas-Nix> Gwanky: yes it does
<eegore> [17179621.588000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdd1.
<KillerT> u have xorg
<Jas-Nix> eegore: have you tried fsck?
<KillerT> |Shadow|: most likely
<Gwanky> Jas-Nix:Whenever I run the xserver config thing it simply says that its on the PCI Bus
<eegore> yep and it balks
<|Shadow|> ah ok, so the one that says "Automated installer and display drivers for XFree 86 4.3 and X.Org <list of version numbers here>"
<KillerT> |Shadow|: word up
<RancidLM> hey all im trying to get dual screen working in ubuntu, i got it set up correctly.. when i log into another profile the dual screens work great but when i log into my profile one monitor turns off and only one works.. what do i have to remove in my profile to get dual monitors working?
<kidko> Has anybody encountered problems with Xorg after trying to install Beryl?
<|Shadow|> RancidLM join the "Im trying to get dual screen working in ubuntu" club lol
<kidko> I just tried, and then X crashed, and will not go past a blank, black screen.
<tigerflyer> what command do u use in order to see the kind of file system a partition uses?
<kitche> Gwanky: well PCI bus is PCi-E pci-E is just an updated version of PCI so of course it will say that
<KillerT> RancidLM: What differs from ur profile to the others? it prob is with the window manager
<RancidLM> |Shadow|: well it works perfectly on a empty profile but on my profile it doesn't work right, i fear i will have to remove .gconf .gnome2 but i do not want to lose ALL my settings
<Jelloman> how do i set up ubuntu
<Jelloman> so that it boots windows
<Jelloman> and not ubuntu
<Jelloman> so my parents dont have to choose
<corevette> is there someway i can mount iso's?
<Flannel> Jelloman: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (you'll need to use sudo) and change the `default`
<babo>   Jelloman: you want to set up ubuntu so that it boots windows ?
<Jas-Nix> Jelloman: you mean so it goes to Win by default ?
<Flannel> !iso | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<RancidLM> KillerT: the only thing that differs is one is a blank profile and one is a used profile with prevous gnome video settings.. ( i just don't know where  the settings are)
<Arigato> does beagle index and search contents of archives?
<Gwanky> Kitche:Actually they are completely different technologies, but PCI-e is designed to be transparent so that's proabably right. But question number two, how would I update my nivida drivers from the text only command line
<juano__> Jelloman: imposible, you will need a boot menu loader to boot one or the other
<Jas-Nix> Gwanky: There's a ton of howto's out there
<Jas-Nix> Gwanky: did you google ?
<juano__> Jelloman: that is if you want to keep both of them
<juano__> Jelloman: windows & ubuntu
<KillerT> RancidLM: can u take an empty profile's gnome files and compare it with ur own
<Gwanky> Jelloman:Try configuring windows MBR to load windows by defualt unless a certain keystorke is punched in
<Jas-Nix> first hit
<Jas-Nix> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<Gwanky> Jelloman:Thats how I have it set up to run OSx86
<juano__> Jelloman: ahh probably you want to make windows the default loading
<juano__> Jelloman: follow Flannel instructions
<Gwanky> Jelloman:Its possible to hide the MBR unless a keystroke is hit to bring it up, I just forgot how
<KillerT> RancidLM: This is probably something u will need to play with on ur own as it will be very difficult for a third party to assist without being right there
<alienseer23> my evolution calendar won't load, but I found it's source file, how do I recover it?
<RancidLM> KillerT: thats what i have been doing at this point i know that a Empty gnome profile will enable dual screens but im unsure what exactly causing this problem.. is it gnome panel.. is it metacity.. i have no clue..
<Flannel> Jelloman: ah yes, and "hidemenu" will hide the grub menu, so they'll have no choice to boot to windows (unless they hit escape, then they get the grub menu)
<alienseer23> or at leaste, how do I reset the gnome calendar without restarting x?
<Tonren> How do I enable the terminal "write" command?
<KillerT> RancidLM: u don't have beryl on ur profile do u?
<KillerT> or compiz?
<corevette> flannel...how do you unmount....
<RancidLM> Killer_: i do but its not running at all. im running metacity
<KillerT> corevette: umount
<RancidLM> KillerT: i do but its not running at all. im running metacity
<juano__> corevette: umount /media/something
<juano__> corevette: sudo umount /somethingtoumount
<Gwanky> Jelloman:Thats a decent point, it would most likely be easeir to configure GRUB than a hacked copy of bootcamp being emulated over MBR.
<KillerT> RancidLM: are u sure? make extra sure beryl isn't running on ur config
<KillerT> RancidLM: It causes the symptoms u speak of and could be setup via profile
<corevette> whats the command for gnome for restarting the menus and stuff
<KillerT> netsplit
<theherbalizer> okay, another: i want to add the ext3 disk i just formatted to my filesystem, is there a particular name i need to give it's folder in /mount?
<Jelloman> please try to find it
<andriijas> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jvai> beryl is designed for edgy but not dapper?
<Jelloman> bc i need to hide it from my dad only
<RancidLM> KillerT:  ya its not running at all.. and i have a feeling if remove .gnome2 my problem will be solved.. but its just lossing all my app settings that will be upsetting
<corevette> whats the command for restarting gnome?
<KillerT> corevette: ctrl-alt-backspace
<corevette> i don't want to lose apps killert
<Gwanky> guess what
<corevette> killert theres a way to just restart gnome
<Gwanky> my car responds to voice commands
<Flannel> Jelloman: I'm telling you-- change the 'default' uncomment 'hiddenmenu', that's all you need.
<marcusgrazette> hey, i'm trying to use php4-gd2 with apache
<marcusgrazette> i've installed it, and installed libapache2-mod-php4
<marcusgrazette> but i get an error from the php site saying "Please make sure you PHP compiled with GD2."
<Gwanky> and the nav computer responds to SIGKILL
<KillerT> jvai: beryl is not designed with ubuntu edgy or dapper in mind
<kitche> RancidLM: back up .gnome2 then do cp .gnome2 .gnome2bak
<nikitis> Guys i'm still having a no direct rendering problem
<jvai> oooh ok, but beryl isnt in the dapper repos @killer1
<KillerT> jvai: shouldn't be in edgy either
<jvai> ??
<bruenig> jvai, beryl is third party repo
<KillerT> jvai: unless u changed ur sources.list
<mnoir> theherbalizer: the name can be anything but you should make it meaningful - i like /mnt/hdxn where hdxn is the partition but /mnt/movies works too
<jvai> beryl from source?
<mnoir> theherbalizer: as example
<bruenig> jvai, not from source, it is third party though. It is not in any of the ubuntu repos. It is in an independent repo
<KillerT> jvai: beryl will work on dappper and edgy and most any other distro with the right configuration
<theherbalizer> mnoir: gotcha. what do i need to make the mount point?
<jvai> oo i got easy ubuntu on this thing... i dont kno how much it deviated from the orig config
<Flannel> theherbalizer: mount points are just folders, so 'mkdir'
<theherbalizer> Flannel: oh, so it can still be / ?
<theherbalizer> Flannel: not required to be unique
<mnoir> theherbalizer: what flannel said.  but /mount is not a standard for mount points
<Flannel> theherbalizer: no, It has to be something thta stuff isn't already mounted on.
<mnoir> theherbalizer: the standard places would be /mnt or /media
<|Shadow|> uhh, i downloaded this ati-driver-installer.run
<RancidLM> kitche: ya just gonna try that brb
<|Shadow|> and its trying to open it with gedit?
<bruenig> |Shadow|, chmod +x it
<|Shadow|> bruenig i only just loaded ubuntu im new to the whole thing, chmod +x ?
<bruenig> |Shadow|, is it on your desktop?
<|Shadow|> yes
<theherbalizer> so in fstab it's going to read /dev/sda1  /mnt/movies     instead of /dev/sda1 /
<mnoir> the standards for the linux directories is kept at http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<nikitis> omg, i can't figure this out, and i'm about to throw this thing out the damn window.  I uninstalled my nvidia drivers.  fixed my sources.list file.  reinstalled the drivers per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia instructions, rebooted, and the 3D acceleration works, but no Direct Rendering still.  Nvidia logo pops up, it says "nvidia" in xorg.conf file.  The only...
<bruenig> |Shadow|, do cd Desktop && chmod +x ati-driver-install.run && sudo ./ati-driver-install.run
<nikitis> ...discrepency I can find is that when I do a "glxinfo | grep vendor" it returns "server glx vendor string: SGI" next line " Client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation" next line "OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation"  Can someone please who knows what to do please, please help me!
<mnoir> theherbalizer:  that looks ok
<mnoir> theherbalizer: it aint the whole line though
<kitche> nikitis: so it saysa direct rendering no?
<KillerT> nikitis: didn't u say u r running sis 650?
<|Shadow|> hmm, thats odd. when i try and enter the command line my screen messes up
<theherbalizer> mnoir: sweet, i'll give it a shot
<|Shadow|> (ctl+alt+f2)
<nikitis> kitche: yes
<theherbalizer> mnoir: yeah, i understand that
<bruenig> |Shadow|, just go to applications>accessories>terminal
<nikitis> KillerT: i'm running a GeForce Go 6800
<mnoir> theherbalizer: just making sure :)
<Trixsey> Does root ("sudo") have an own trashcan? Or does it delete instantly?
<|Shadow|> ah, thanks :)
<KillerT> nikitis: oh ur not that person niki who was here
<nikitis> I've been here for 6 hours trying to figure this problem out
<kitche> Trixsey: deletes instantly I believe if you do it though the terminal
<mnoir> Trixsey: when you are at the commandline, delete is delete
<bruenig> Trixsey, sudo rm and rm will delete it instantly either way
<nikitis> Something really odd is going on
<Trixsey> bruenig, ah ok
<nikitis> i've followed about 10 people's directions to fix it and nothing
<KillerT> nikitis: so option "dri" = a negative
<AnythingJ> I am having a bit of trouble getting my Bekin wireless card to work.  All of the online howto's I have found says this card should work out of the box, and I should just be able see the card in system -> Network Settings... but it is not there... could that be because I did install ubuntu with the wireless card in? I just recently purchesed the card?  I am also using xubuntu... could that be the problem
<nikitis> KillerT: yes
<cafuego_> nvidia needs glx, not dri or glcore.
<Trixsey> KDE4 vs Gnome 3
<Trixsey> Which do you think will be coolest?
<drx> anyone know how to Ctrl-Alt-Del into a Xen Windows VM?
<theherbalizer> okay, so     /dev/sda1/	/mnt/sda1	ext3	      ...and then what?
<mnoir> Trixsey: KDE4, just like every kde versus gnome  :)
<Adlai> who said my name?
<MamanN> Halo everybody
<mnoir> !elaborate | theherbalizer
<ubotu> theherbalizer: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<|Jason8|> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=479631  << Which download should I use for Ubuntu 5.10?
<bruenig> kde so long as you like an Operating system that looks like it is designed to be a toddler's educational tool
<wellstevesays> How do I change my screen resolution?
<Trixsey> mnoir, why do you tun Ubuntu then? And not Kubuntu :P
<Trixsey> or well.. you hang out here :p
<Trixsey> :o
<xtknight> what was gnome 1 like?  i never used it
<nikitis> KillerT: i added Load       "
<Trixsey> KDE should re-design their panels
<Trixsey> and they win me over
<theherbalizer> in fstab, what's the syntax for <options>       <dump>  <pass>?
<Trixsey> if they do it in KDE4 I'll be there in a heartbeat
<mnoir> Trixsey: more busier fun here in ubuntu
<Trixsey> KDE seems to be working harder on development too
<Trixsey> Gnome is like..
<Trixsey> "no major stuff.. we just chill"
<Trixsey> like wtf :p
<nikitis> KillerT: I added Load     "dri"  under modules   and at the bottom i added Section "DRI"   newline    Mode 0666  newline EndSection
* mnoir thinks ratpoison is actually the coolest desktop
<MamanN> Its rainy days... hmmm but this channel geting warm
<xtknight> i just like X and its dithered background with an xterm...
<bruenig> xfce like always shall dominate
<xtknight> it increases my productivity because i'm not staring at cool effect all the time
<mnoir> bruenig: dominate as in "less popular than gnome and kde"?
<wellstevesays> Can anyone help me change my screen res
<wellstevesays> 1024x768 sucks :D
<bruenig> dominate as in better
<drx> killerT - thanks!  also, how do you return from a ctrl-Alt-F1 to the Gnome desktop?
<theherbalizer> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xtknight> drx, ctrl alt f7
<bruenig> drx ctrl + alt + f7
<Trixsey> You guys know any good free PHP IDE for linux?
<mnoir> Trixsey: quanta plus
<jkillaz> pbureau: LOL
<jackson3246> is there some way I can mute/unmute my microphone with a keyboard shortcut?
<cafuego_> Trixsey: Good, no. Maybe Eclipse with PHP on top or vim with tab completion :-)
<MamanN> wellstevesays: just go to administrative menu and change screen resolution there
<|Jason8|> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=479631  << Which download should I use for Ubuntu 5.10?
<reverendnathan> Hey there, friends! Is there a SCRIPTWRITING program for Linux? As in, write movie/television/cinema scripts?
<wellstevesays> 1024x768 is the highest
<mnoir> Trixsey: quanta integrates a debugger, web preview and svn/cvs
<bruenig> reverendnathan, any word processor
<xtknight> |Jason8|, the one for your architecture in the package format that you prefer
<MamanN> wellstevesays: depend on your video card
<kitche> !fixres|wellstevesays
<ubotu> wellstevesays: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|Shadow|> uhh, i think i installed that ati driver ( the gui came up and it said it had installed ) and it didn't change anything in xorg.conf, is this normal?
<reverendnathan> bruenig: I've been using OOo; anything more specific? Perchance a script of addon to OOo or KOffice?
<mnoir> theherbalizer: you there yet?  fstab entries are not that hard...
<wellstevesays> Thanks ubotu
<bruenig> reverendnathan, well what is the difference exactly
<bruenig> !thanks | wellstevesays
<ubotu> wellstevesays: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<theherbalizer> okay guys, does this look reasonable?
<theherbalizer>    /dev/sda1/	/mnt/sda1	ext3	defaults	0	1
<xtknight> what do <dump> and <pass> do in fstab?
<DarthLappy> theherbalizer: That should work.
<reverendnathan> bruenig: I just miss using the scriptwriting suite I was using in Windows; makes the process faster albiet more automated.
<theherbalizer> DarthLappy: excellent, thanks.
<MamanN> wellstevesays: if you installed the right video driver, you just have to set it via menu
<mnoir> theherbalizer: looks ok - spaces would be nich though
<mnoir> nich=nice
<theherbalizer> mnoir: i used tab, had to put some spaces in the beginning or gaim would think it was a command =/
<mnoir> :)
<jkillaz> how can I update firefox to firefox2 with synaptic?
<theherbalizer> so now do i need to reboot, or is there a remount all command?
<bruenig> jkillaz, you can't
<bef> how to "unzip" a .tar.gz
<xtknight> firefox2 is in the repositories
<frogzoo> waaah - open office writer is fullscreen in gnome and won't give me the tool bar back again
<MamanN> wellstevesays: but if you want to reconfigure via dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mnoir likes konversation miles better than gaim
<bruenig> bef, tar xf whatever.tar.gz
<xtknight> bef, tar xzvf filename.tar.gz, or right click Extract in gui
<bruenig> my command is shorter
<theherbalizer> lol
<xtknight> mine is more verbose
<xtknight> and has a Z
<theherbalizer> and a v
<xtknight> wait a minute now...
<mnoir> the z is kinda necessary i think
<theherbalizer> alright, lemmie give this a shot, hopefully it works.
<xtknight> xf just does .tar :P
<bruenig> the z is not necessary
<bruenig> try it
<kitche> xtknight: with the new tar you don't need z or j
<xtknight> im in windows
<xtknight> lol
<mnoir> kit - really - kEwL
<bef> bruenig: xtknight: thanks
<bruenig> someone needs to read up on his tar changelog
<Rug> I was just playing a game when the game locked-up.  I was able to switch to a different tty and kill the game.  Now my mouse isn't working.  Is there a command I can run to re-initialize my mouse?
<xtknight> Rug, try just presing alt tab..works for me sometimes
<bruenig> I bet sudo shutdown -r now would do it but that is probably not what you are looking for
<shmeelAway> hi, how do I take control of my computer as root?
<xtknight> bruenig, well aren't you ambitious
<Rug> xtknight: no luck with that
<xtknight> shmeelAway, umm  sudo
<render> hey.. i need help  =x  i tried the live CD and it always stops responding at the splash screen after i chose to start or install
<EnsignRedshirt> How do I install an .otf font?  With .ttf, I just copy the file into .fonts.
<Flannel> shmeelAway: ubuntu doesn't use the root account, we use sudo.
<Flannel> !fonts | EnsignRedshirt
<ubotu> EnsignRedshirt: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flannel> render: did you verify the CD? (check CD for defects)
<xtknight> render, geforce video card?
<render> yes
<mnoir> shmeelAway: generally you don't - you use root sparingly, through sudo
<render> er
<render> yes i verified the cd, no not a geforce card
<rexxenexx> installing mythtv backend prob (try to restart)= Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<xtknight> render, which splash screen? grub or gnome?
<render> ATI mobility (its a laptop)
<render> uh, ubuntu
<xtknight> lo
<MamanN> smeelAyay: use gksu on gnome or kdesu on kde
<xtknight> render, like the DOS-like interface or do you see a pretty brown background as if a desktop were coming up?
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: There is nothing in that page about .otf files.
<canine_kouji> oi
<xtknight> rexxenexx, you can safely ignore that error
<render> black background, ubuntu logo with the words "ubuntu", and the orange bouncing progress bar which has stopped bouncing
<canine_kouji> oh wait, you guys wont know, you're all noobs. I better go in gentoo even though this is ubuntu distro related, heh
<xtknight> render, i see...im afraid i cant help
<rexxenexx> xtknight: i get backend errors when i run mythtv
<KillerT> good thing he left
<hagabaka> is there a dictionary package that has only common words, without the 's and -ed etc forms?
<xtknight> what a noob he is!
<render> stupid question enroute.. would burning the ISO to a DVD+R instead of CD matter
<MamanN> shmeelAway: run from consol mode #gksu xxxx (command)
<kitche> KillerT: don't worry gentoo weill just tell him to come here again anyways lol
<KillerT> lol
<EnsignRedshirt> I can install a ttf font by simply copying to ~/.fonts.  I tried the same thing with a .otf file, but abiword (for example) does not show the font.
<KillerT> send him to purgatory
<mnoir> mebbe we can play pingpong with him
<MamanN> shmeelAway: run from consol mode #kdesu (command)
<xtknight> whack a mol.e.
<mx-zoom> anyone here has NvClock?
<drx> I just installed Windows 2003 Server in a Xen Guest and now my system says "...the superblock is corrupted and you need to run this utility with the --rebuild-sb ... what do I do now?
<KillerT> whack a mole!
<shmeelAway> kk, thx
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: did you fc-cache?
<xtknight> hagabaka, i guess you want an "abridged" dictionary?
<|Shadow|> argh, this is starting to frustrate me lol
<|Shadow|> i can't find much help to setup my xorg.conf at all
<drx> hello
<KillerT> drx: I have no idea what u did but u messed whatever it is up
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: No, but I haven't had to do that before...
<Ferret> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<xtknight> |Shadow|, help is a couple sentences away
<s_v_e_n> good evening,     im having a problem with eclipse  -  cant find stdio.h
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> maybe...
<xtknight> s_v_e_n, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: and you restarted abiword, right?
<|Shadow|> well, i found this example... http://tonywhitmore.co.uk/blog/2006/02/07/dual-head-on-ati-radeon-9200-se-under-ubuntu/ but every part of it is diffrent to mine
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Yes.
<|Shadow|> identifier, device, monitor etc is all diffrent
<|Shadow|> and i don't have a clue what to set in mine.
<drx> "...the superblock is corrupted and you need to run this utility with the --rebuild-sb."  What?
<xtknight> |Shadow|, goal = cloned mode with a single video card that has two heads?
<KillerT> |Shadow|: No matter where u go u are not going to get a perfect setup to ur own. It is meant as a template for ur own
<xtknight> drx, well run the utility like this: asdf --rebuild-sb
<hagabaka> i'm writing a word-guessing game, which uses a file with newline-seperated words
<KillerT> xtknight: I don't think he is going for clone
<|Shadow|> i allready have clone, my card does that in hardware i really want a extended desktop
<render> so er, whats the difference to kubuntu and ubuntu? one's based on gnome and one kde, i know, but how does that matter in terms of usability?
<Jelloman> how do i edit the boot table
<Jelloman> in linux
<drx> xtknight, will this hose the Windows 2003 Xen VM Guest I just installed?
<Jelloman> to put windows on top
<xtknight> |Shadow|, using ati proprietary drivers?
<Flannel> !dualhead | |Shadow| read this?
<ubotu> |Shadow| read this?: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<xtknight> Jelloman, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jelloman> how do i edit it the right way :D
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Do you know if a .otf file *should* work?  This is the first one that I've tried to use.  I'll look for some more and see if they work.
<|Shadow|> xtknight i downloaded and installed the linux xorg drivers from ati, yes.
<|Shadow|> i'll read that page :)
<xtknight> Jelloman, you move the 5 or so windows boot instruction lines above the 5 or so linux ones.
<xtknight> |Shadow|,read up on the ATI proprietary driver docs
<shmeelAway> hey, sry, the thing closed by accident, can i get that command again plz?
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: I have no idea.  I imagine it should.you migt need libotf
<Jelloman> kk
<Jelloman> so make windows 5
<Jelloman> no
<Jelloman> 0
<Jelloman> and linux 5
<xtknight> shmeelAway, kdesu ?
<|Shadow|> i do have to say this isn't a good start for linux vs windows though :/
<shmeelAway> mm
<Flannel> Jelloman: no no, just change the number.
<|Shadow|> taken me 3 hours and i can't even get dual monitors up and going.
<Flannel> Jelloman: 'default 0' is the current default, you want 'default 5' or whatever
<Jelloman> thats what i said flannel
<xtknight> Jelloman, you shouldn't have to change any numbers
<Jelloman> ooooh
<xtknight> Jelloman, as far as i know :/
<s_v_e_n> xtknight, build-esenntial is installed
<jackson3246> is there some way I can mute/unmute my microphone with a hotkey in beryl or metacity or .. just gnome in general?
<Flannel> xtknight: er, he needs to change one number.
<shmeelAway> command not found
<xtknight> which one?
<shmeelAway> -.-
<Flannel> xtknight: 'default'
<xtknight> i'm not in linux atm
<rexxenexx> when i run the mythfrontend and click watch tv it says "could not connect to the backend server..."
<MamanN> shmeelAway: kdesu or gksu (command) eg. gksu gedit
<xtknight> ah i guess
<killert> xtknight: shame on u
<s_v_e_n> eclipse - problem: cant find any header-files from /usr/include
<xtknight> s_v_e_n, place /usr/include in PATH so eclipse sees it
<shmeelAway> but that's only in the terminal right?
<jackson3246> is there some way I can mute/unmute my microphone with a hotkey in beryl or metacity or .. just gnome in general?
<Byan> can anyone recommend a good gallery? cgi for site?
<xtknight> jackson3246, xmodmap and alsaconf
<shmeelAway> can i get root access out of terminal? i'm not the greatest at this script stuff
<MamanN> shmeelAway: yes but u can run any grapical from there
<Jas-Nix> Byan: gallery
<Flannel> shmeelAway: just console - sudo nano /file/path/stuff
<pabix> hi all
<Jas-Nix> it's php
<killert> jackson3246: btw metacity is gnomes wm so saying in metacity or gnome is the same thing
<xtknight> jackson3246, well theres an alsa command that sets audio options, something like alsaconf or setalsa or something
<Byan> Jas-Nix: eh?
<Jas-Nix> Byan: are you looking for something to display pictures ?
<Byan> yeah
<shmeelAway> like, my mounted windows partition says root only for writing stuff, i wanted to get something from my edgy partition to the windows one
<xtknight> shmeelAway, read only you mean?
<mnoir> MamanN: why are you not recommending gksudo?
<shmeelAway> no, it's read/write
<jackson3246> xtkight: is it in the repos or something? it's neither of those, I think
<shmeelAway> but i need root permission
<MamanN> shmeelAway: if u want to mount ntfs just seti at /etc/fstab
<Menisk> I would like to connect my ubuntu laptop to my windows home network but cannot work out how to change the workgroup... Does ubuntu not work with workgroups?
<Flannel> !samba | Menisk
<ubotu> Menisk: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xtknight> jackson3246, xmodmap is included with Xorg.  im pretty sure you will need to use it somewhere along the way.  and there's an alsa command that saves a sound card configuration and loads it.
<shmeelAway> it says "owner: root" folder acess "create and delete files"
<MamanN> shmeelAway: run at terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<shmeelAway> I have it mounted already
<Menisk> Thanks Flannel will have a look.
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Use "sudo command..." to do things as 'root'
<shmeelAway> i can't click and drag i guess lol
<IntuitiveNipple> when it asks for a password, its expecting your *user* password
<killert> do u realize most questions asked here have been answered in one form or another easily viewable via a search on google?
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Yes you can, but you need to add a simple script to Gnome to allow you to open directories as root
<rexxenexx> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<mnoir> killert: but we are not allowed to say that
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt: it seems with .otf you need to install a wrapper for them since they are postscript look here http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/fonts/utilities/fontools/
<shmeelAway> aha, do u know what that script is intuitivenipple?
<killert> mnoir: crap my bad
<rexxenexx> the myth frontend cant connect to it either
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Let me get mine, you can copy it
<drx> asdf doesn't work
<shmeelAway> alright thanks
<Flannel> killert: yes, actually.  Most of them are answered over and over again.  But not all of them.  And google doesn't say "yes, this is YOUR solution"
<xtknight> drx, errr i didnt mean it literally.... whatever the command is --rebuild-sb ;P
<spuddogg> HELP!  I'm trying to install Edgy on my Desktop computer, and with the live disc I go to "Start or install Ubuntu", then when the progress bar reaches about 90%, I get a green line accross the splash screen and my computer hangs.  I think it has something to do with my ATI card...Please help!
<rexxenexx> install
<killert> I just get tired of doing google searchs for other people who wont do them for themselves
<xtknight> but google isn't an interactive help channel
<b1f30> eya - what's up with the flash plugin? anyone?
<killert> xtknight: close enough with all the forums it indexes
<Flannel> !flash9 | b1f30
<ubotu> b1f30: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<kitche> killert: don't do google searches then not hard to remember how ot fix problems
<b1f30> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<xtknight> are you gonna sign up on every forum you come across?
<xtknight> not worth it
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: I'm just pasting it on pastebin, i'll give you the URL in a moment
<killert> xtknight: word
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: I'm still reading that page, but my first impression is that it is about using ttf/otf in Latex.
<killert> kitche: didn't quite understand that
<shmeelAway> alright, thanks intuitivenipple
<rexxenexx> can someone help me setup my mythtv-backend?
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: er, I don't think I gave you a page?
<xtknight> kitche gave him a page
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Oops, that was for kitche
<spuddogg> HELP!  I'm trying to install Edgy on my Desktop computer, and with the live disc I go to "Start or install Ubuntu", then when the progress bar reaches about 90%, I get a green line accross the splash screen and my computer hangs.  I think it has something to do with my ATI card...Please help!
<xtknight> !repeat | spuddogg
<ubotu> spuddogg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: I'm still reading that page, but my first impression is that it is about using ttf/otf in Latex.
<Menisk> I need a cure for an ubuntu addiction.
<xtknight> Menisk, coffee
<killert> Menisk: no cure
<b1f30> Menisk: install dos
<Menisk> ARRGH!!
<killert> lol
<Menisk> DOS!
<jvai> lol
<b1f30> that shite will cure a friggin' hangover
<shmeelAway> then my final question is: can i access my external hardrive on my virtual machine?
<xtknight> try and install openbsd
<killert> yes i mean it is the perfect solution look at the name Disk Operating System
<xtknight> you'll hate yourself
<Menisk> I installed it this morning as a guest OS in VMware player, have used it many times before.
<drx> my superbock is corrupt, so I ran fsck and it says I have to run it manually
<render> so any ideas on my non-working ubuntu live CD?
<Menisk> Now I can't stop using it.
<b1f30> openbsd is nifty
<b1f30> so is netbsd
<xtknight> oh man the install procedure makes jesus cry
<shmeelAway> edgy can see the hard drive, but my vitual machine can't
<xtknight> is there a good front-end GUI for making debian packages?
<b1f30> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Lahey_> is there linux for the 360 yet?
<b1f30> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<Flannel> b1f30: you probably want flash9 anyway.
<Lahey_> Free60?
<b1f30> Flannel: show me urls for flash9 on ubuntu before i pull out the rest of my fingernails please
<Flannel> !flash9 | b1f30
<ubotu> b1f30: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Flannel> !backports | b1f30
<ubotu> b1f30: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3414/
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt: thent his should help you http://www.ofb.biz/article.pl?sid=392 read though the article and it will explain it
<rexxenexx> what databases does mythtv need?
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Once you restart nautilus, you can Right-Click on and directory or file and choose "Scripts > Open As Administrator"
<shmeelAway> alright
<shmeelAway> will try
<rexxenexx> How many MySQL databases does MythTV need? <--more accurate question
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: OK... but are you sure it will show me how to make an otf font usable in abiword or openoffice?  Does it work for you?
<lufis> In Gnome's printer config dialog, there are only a few preset DPI print settings. Is there a way to configure it to print at a custom dpi?
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Hang On!! There's a critical typo!!
* Menisk hugs everyone
* lufis aww
* Menisk stares at lufis
* killert gets horny
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt: ah with openoffice it's a bit tricky let me find the page http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Font-FAQ#Are_OTF_fonts_supported_in_OpenOffice.org_2
* lufis scoots away
* Menisk runs from killert
<shmeelAway> Could not save the file /home/nnliu/.gnomes/nautpts/Open As Administrator.
<htaccess> hi, how do i mount a usb drive on LTS?
<shmeelAway> it's only 3 lines too?
<Menisk> htaccess: You plug it in.
<killert> Menisk: lol
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: Yes, it is... here's the corrected instructions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3416/
<Menisk> htaccess, it should just work
<kitche> htaccess: you can type mount to figure out where it's mounted to if your not sure
<daishadar> quick scripting question: what's the fastest way to test if a diretory has any subdirectories?
<xtknight> home sweet home
<IntuitiveNipple> shmeelAway: I typed the wrong directory name for gnome2 :)
<Jelloman> ok so what exactly do i set windows too
<Jelloman> and linux
<xtknight> im in  ubuntu i mean
<Jelloman> in bootloader
<rexxenexx> How many MySQL databases does MythTV need? anyone?
<htaccess> I have nothing mounted with fat in the list
<patbam>  heloes
<lufis> rexxenexx: does it not say in the documentation?
<rexxenexx> I didnt see anything
<kitche> htaccess: ok sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/<mountpoint> if you have an IDE system
<xtknight> anyone here deal with color work (calibrator, etc)?  (i dont really have a specific question, i'd just like to talk about linux and its color support)
<rexxenexx> I had to make one because I got dependency errors installing
<htaccess> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Flannel> xtknight: that'd be #ubuntu-offtopic, if anywhere #ubuntu related, you might lso try ##linux, and Im sure there are better channels than that even
<blanky> It's taking me 20 minutes to upload a 40 kb file :'(
<kitche> htaccess: ok you must have an SATA system it might be /dev/sdb1 then
<drx> my system says "superblock corrupted" and I can't run fsck and I can't shutdown -F, what do I do?  Help!
<rexxenexx> in my mythbackend.log there is a line - 2007-01-29 12:21:55.723 Unable to connect to database!
<htaccess> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<pavan> How can i get telugu fonts?
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: Thanks for that link.  I guess the final answer to my question is "No, you can't just drop a .otf file in ~/.fonts and use it."
<lufis> drx: RSEIUB, perhaps?
<kitche> htaccess: ... ok see if dmesg says anything when you plug the device in
<patbam> pavan: not sure but let's find out together...
<patbam> <-- font freak
<rexxenexx> could fireburner be blocking mythtv?
<patbam> pavan: there are telugu fonts in synaptic
<patbam> i think you want ttf-telugu-fonts , not sure what other packages you need
<drx> lufix, where is RSEIUB located?
<kitche> rexxenexx: firestart shouldn't effect mythtv unless you using a mythtv server
<shmeelAway> thanks for the help
<shmeelAway> =)
<lufis> drx: it's a keyboard command that safely reboots the computer when nothing is responding.
<xzk> I'm having a problem with my network manager, it won't connect to my wireless internet but it will connect to my neigbors.. it's never done this before - is there an alternative network managing application that would work?
<dapatrick> Is there a script that should be used for enabling init.d services on Ubuntu, similar to chkconfig on RedHat/CentOS?
<Epistax> Hey guys. I've seen 3 hours installing nvidia drivers. That part works fine now.. but how do I install OpenGL support into X?
<Epistax> specifically, GLX
<dapatrick> Or is symlinking the main means of enabling a service?
<patbam> pavan: it seems tobe sufficient, http://te.wikipedia.org renders fine for me
<blanky> Epistax: it's XGL not GLX (At least I think that's what you mean)
<blanky> !xgl | Epistax
<ubotu> Epistax: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lufis> drx: is nothing working at all?
<rexxenexx> how about the beckend? I followed the  "MythTV Edgy Backend Frontend Desktop" Wiki
<patbam> pavan: actually you probably will want to search synaptic for 'telugu' and install all the telugu support stuff
<Epistax> blanky, ubotu, forgive me, but the NVIDIA X Server Settings calls it GLX
<rexxenexx> only the backend is having probs
<drx> lufis, I can boot and login as root
<lufis> drx: ah
<drx> lufis, my GUI is gone
<lufis> drx: what happens when you boot? it goes straight into the command line?
<nickname> c' qualcuno?
<drx> lufis, no it gives me boot menu with the regular options
<DCR> Hello, I'm on ubuntu right now, but the screen resolution is horrible, and I can't change it on preferences, there is no drop down menu, somebody told to go to the xorg.conf but I don't know what to change, what do I have to change?
<rexxenexx> maybe i should run the setup again
<Menisk> !menisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickname> ok only english here?
<Menisk> :(
<frogzoo> !fixres | DCR
<ubotu> DCR: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Menisk> Nickname, unfortunatelly.
<nickname> ok
* Menisk can't even speak his own language :P
<lufis> drx: the grub menu?
<patbam> nickname: try #unbuntu-it , lots of folks there
<DCR> Where do I type that? Sorry it's my first time
<nickname> thanks
<drx> lufis, EXACTLY!
<drx> lufis, says it
<drx> 's in maintenance mode
<patbam> nickname: prego :)
<blanky> Epistax: you mean nvidia drivers?
<lufis> drx: ah, okay. and what happens when you select the default boot?
<blanky> !nvidia | Epistax
<ubotu> Epistax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gili> simple multimedia question - i want something basic to do xvid/divx avi files to DVD format
<gili> without command line
<DCR> Sorry, but how do you open a "sudo session?"
<blanky> gili: http://www.kde-apps.org search "kmpg2"
<mnoir> DCR: at the command line, type sudo <thecommandyouwanttorun>
<Menisk> I have just install XP into VMWare player... I'll go to some dodgey sites... How long do you think I'll last before a full crash of the Virtual computer?
<DCR> Where? What command line?
<cablesm102> DCR, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<mnoir> !sudo | DCR
<ubotu> DCR: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mx-zoom> DCR: and make a backup of your xorg.conf file
<Gwanky> Please help me with my Xserver
<Epistax> blanky: The nvidia drivers are installed and good. I've spent several hours making sure of it
<DCR> Thanks
<gili> will kmpg2 work on ubuntu
<drx> lufis, same thing
<antibody> hey everyone have a problem, boot doesn't go nice if I have the option "splash" in boot...if I press ctrl+alt+del the nvidia logo comes up and then the system
<blanky> Epistax: whats the problem then
<Epistax> blanky: No OpenGL/GLX. Everything else is good.
<Gwanky> Can I force Xserver to like run in software? Or something I just want it to work
<Gwanky> I dont care if its mad slow
<cablesm102> Epistax, is someone helping you?
<blanky> how can it be good if you dont have opengl haha
<pwk> hi
<antibody> Gwanky, take out Load glx Load dri
<antibody> of xorg.conf
<pwk> is there a apge to look at all soft. cop. wit ubuntu?
<Gwanky> how do this?
<Epistax> cablesm102: People are taking stabs at it :)
<nikitis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cablesm102> Epistax, I can help you
<cablesm102> i think...
<cablesm102> Epistax, do you know how to open your xorg.conf?
<Epistax> cablesm102: I'd appreciate it.  I've followed the correct procedure
<Epistax> cablesm102: Yes.
<DCR> Whats the card's bus identifier??
<cablesm102> Epistax, open it
<antibody> I checked /var/log/messages I have nothing
<antibody> :/
<Akuma_> how are comand line color codes called? what keywords can i use to learn about them?
<Epistax> cablesm102: It's open. Yes GLX is loaded in it
<drx> lucis, it also says that fsck failed but it's on a volume that shouldn't affect Linux (it's on a Windows VM LVM volme)
<cablesm102> Epistax, Epistax, under Driver (in the device section) does it say nvidia?
<IntuitiveNipple> Akuma_: They are set in your .bash_profile
<Epistax> cablesm102: Yes, I made that alteration myself.  When I restart the gdm, I see the nvidia splash screen
<cablesm102> Epstax, sorry... don't know what the problem is.
<Akuma_> IntuitiveNipple: i want to use them in a script - how are they called?
<IntuitiveNipple> Akuma_: Sorry, I should have said in ~/.bashrc
<pwk> anyone here dual boot linux and windows vista?
<Epistax> cablesm102: I understand. People just assume I didn't know what to do but I did do it all. Twice! :)
<drx> pwk, yes it works fine
<Pirate-king> hello
<pwk> drx, may i pm u?
<IntuitiveNipple> Akuma_: You use escape codes - look at ~/.bashrc and find the lines PS1=
<drx> pwk, yes
<spuddogg> kh
<Pirate-king> how do you get skype to start automatically when ubuntu starts
<Akuma_> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Pirate-king: Add it to your Session start-up
<Gwanky> please help me install xserver
<cablesm102> Pirate-king, go to System>Preferences>Sessions
<pierrelourens> Anyone know how to share an external hard drive w/ mac os x and ubuntu
<Gwanky> PPC?
<pierrelourens> intel
<Gwanky> or x86?
<Gwanky> hmm use GRUB
<cablesm102> Why does that matter, Gwanky?
<pwk> drx, please chck pm
<Gwanky> Bootstrap
<cablesm102> Gwanky, sry... looking at wrong message
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: which operating system is hosting the external drive?
<Gwanky> not grub
<Gwanky> use bootcamp
<Gwanky> it works for dualbooting Windows XP Os X and prolly linux
<Epistax> Ok if glx is failing on load, how do I tell? There is nothing in var log messages
<pierrelourens> IntuitiveNipple: I haven't bought it yet, but I'm going to buy it for use w/ Time Machine -- and leave some space for Ubuntu
<Gwanky> So can someone help my set up Xserver
<gabriela> hi
<gabriela> is there a keys combinations to block the screen?
<Gwanky> Can someone help me with Xserver
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: so you want to use it to dual-boot different operating systems? Or is it you just want to share files from it to different PCs ?
<cablesm102> gabriela, you can set one in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<gabriela> iGwanky:  had problems whit xserver
<pierrelourens> IntuitiveNipple: my internal drive will boot Mac OS X, and the drive will have back up files (photos, music, etc)
<gabriela> Guanky: i had problems with xserver too
<Tonren> How do I kill an XServer from the command line?
<gabriela> cablsesm102 thanks  i will check that
<Gwanky> Gabriela:I install ubuntu and xserver fails
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: ok, thats what I thought but I wasn't sure - so basically you want to share it across the network?
<drx> pwk, how?
<wil__> Tonren: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop     or start or restart
<juano__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabriela> Gwanky: when you installed the xserver fails?
<pwk> ok drx, will talk here
<hyarion_> I recently installed Edgy and everything seems to freeze a couple times a day, everything but the mouse just freezes, any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: I think you could use NFS or Samba. Samba is probably easier to manage overall
<pwk> so u had vista installed first?
<gabriela> maybe is your graphic card
<gabriela> what is your graphic card?
<pierrelourens> IntuitiveNipple: Here's the situation.  I'm buying external USB drive.  Want to back up just my computer's photos, music, etc
<jelloman> Guys
<jelloman> I found the hiddenmenu command
<pierrelourens> and use extra space for Ubuntu
<jelloman> and i took away the # so it shud be active
<jelloman> not....
<jelloman> now
<Tonren> wil__: thanks
<cablesm102> jelloman, in grub?
<jelloman> how do i ....switch windows to the top and ubuntu to the bottom
<jelloman> yes
<jelloman> menu.lst
<cablesm102> jelloman, you need to change the order of the entries in the same file.
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: ok, so you *do* want to dual-boot the PC with 2 operating systems then?
<jelloman> how???
<jelloman> like copy paste?
<cablesm102> jelloman, that would work
<pierrelourens> yeah.
<cablesm102> jelloman, just make sure you make a backup.
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: As Gwanky said, investigate bootcamp
<jturek> hi can anybody tell me why this is happening?
<pwk> drx,  u there?
<jturek> http://tech.telcove.com/ScreenshotError.jpg
<Hansin321> jelloman: Cut and paste worked for me.
<drx> pwk, yes
<gabriela> cablesm102: thanks i did it thanks a lot.
<pierrelourens> does bootcamp work w/ external drives?
<Pirate-king> what is the start up command for any program?
<cablesm102> gabriela, no prob
<pierrelourens> I don't want Ubuntu on my internal.
<Hansin321> But yes, make a backup is a good idea.
<pwk> drx,  did u install vista frist?
<Pirate-king> tring to add skype to startup
<drx> yes
<wil__> hey guys how do i remove the "Use the 'up' 'down' keys to select which entry is highlighted" text from the grub menu? man page for grub kind of sucks
<Pirate-king> when ubuntu starts
<cablesm102> Pirate-king, the command "skype" will work
<IntuitiveNipple> pierrelourens: I think you'd have it running from the internal drive, and offer choices as to which location/OS to load each time you start the PC
<sear_yoda> does anyone know how to enable all of the channels/inputs on nforce4 onboard audio?
<gabriela> who install vista?
<XNIT-01> hey
<cablesm102> Pirate-king, go to System>Preferences>Sessions, go to the Startup Programs tab, click Add, and put the startup command "skype"
<XNIT-01> um how do i go to desktop through terminal
<XNIT-01> like redirect terminal to desktop
<gabriela> i intsalled but is very demanded for a system
<Pirate-king> ok
<Pirate-king> thamks
<drx> pwk, then use the Linux boot loader to select the OS
<XNIT-01> how do i direct terminal to desktop?
<XNIT-01> isnt it cp ~/Desktop
<XNIT-01> but its not working
<XNIT-01> ?
<drx> how do you repair a bad superblock on a Reiser volume?
<bigfuzzyjesus> XNIT-01, its cd /home/desktop/
<EnsignRedshirt> bigfuzzyjesus: Capital D
<jackson3246> in GNOME's "Keyboard Shortcuts" configuration GUI, what terminal command does the keyboard shortcut "raise volume" correspond to?
<bigfuzzyjesus> EnsignRedshirt, yeah good call
<linux__> anyone know how to autostart services in ubuntu via terminal?
<pwk> drx, so u then ran ubuntu...and grub auto setup everything?
<EnsignRedshirt> XNIT-01: Your question is not clear.  What does "direct terminal to desktop" mean?
<cablesm102> Hey, how can I set the volume buttons on my keyboard to turn up my Headphone volume? They only change the Master volume on my soundcard.
<drx> pwk, pretty much
<pierrelourens> Does parallels work well with Ubuntu?
<pwk> and after itwasdone u booted vista and ubuntu?
<lskd-255> why do all the fonts look the same?
<jackson3246> in GNOME's "Keyboard Shortcuts" configuration GUI, what terminal command does the keyboard shortcut "raise volume" correspond to?
<drx> pwk, not at the same time
<bef> www.theAGORA.org
<yotux> Is there a bug fix for cupsys?  Cause my system to spike to 100% CPU load for about 5 mins then finally prints
<Lahey_> open
<Crescendo_> What software can I use, FOSS, that will allow me to provide web hosting plans for users?
<pwk> ok next question... which version kde or gnome..which be easier for a windows user?
<yotux> pwk -> KDE
<rfschmid> #beryl
<bef> pwk: Gnome
<jackson3246> pwk: I actually GREATLY prefer GNOME
<pwk> lol
<xzk> whats a good network manager
<jackson3246> pwk: and the main fork of ubuntu is made for gnome anyway
<bef> pwk: it's really personal preference, you can try both.
<yotux> my fav is xfce
<oljanx> I'll toss in another vote for Gnome
<cablesm102> pwk, I like Gnome better, but KDE is slightly more windows-ish. I'd reccomend Gnome though. You can try both...
<sear_yoda> anyone know why 4 channel sound wouldn't be working on an nforce4 motherboard?
<pwk> so ifi install stnadrad ubntu..not kubntu.. i can switch to kde if  iwanna?
<Awesom-O> Hello, what exactly do I need to do to change my screen resolution to be 1280x1024?
<yotux> pwk - yes
<Falstius> I was installed xubuntu alongside ubuntu and was playing with the mixer and now I can't get sound from line-in anymore.  In the alsa mixer the control is listed but there's no volume bar.  Help?
<bef> pwk: yes, you can later apt-get KDE
<yotux> pwk -> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cablesm102> Does anybody know how I can make a keyboard shortcut that rather than changing my master volume changes my headphone volume? It seems like my soundcard has them separated like that.
<pwk> ok, last question,
<pwk> then i'm off to instal....
<cablesm102> pwk, i'd reecommend using aptitude (sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop)
<pwk> whats difference in xubuntu?
<cablesm102> pwk, that way you can remove it more cleanly
<Awesom-O> Hello, what exactly do I need to do to change my screen resolution to be 1280x1024?
<jackson3246> pwk: xubuntu uses a different window manager: xfce
<cablesm102> pwk, it's xfce not gnome. A bit faster, but I find it harder to use.
<cablesm102> better for slower systems.
<gili> i want a basic dvd authoring program to make dvds for xvid. want to be able make menus
<bef> <yotux> pwk -> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ---> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Awesom-O> Without using Preferences > Screen resolution
<Awesom-O> Because it won't work
<bef> pwk: Xubuntu uses XFace
<pwk> ok
<drx> Awesom-O, you need to get a Phd in Computer Science and 5 years of kernel-level programming experience
<lskd-255> Falstius, is there a menu bar on the ap?  look and see if you can set it up from 'file'
<pwk> so all different guis is all?
<drx> Aewsom-0, sorry, this is a sore spot with me in Unbuntu
<yotux> bef-> thanks forgot sudo
<Hansin321> Awesom-O: what desktop environment are you in?  I think I know the problem.
<cablesm102> pwk, when you install kubuntu-desktop, use aptitude instead of apt-get. It handles dependencies better.
<bef> yotux: foshizzle
<Awesom-O> I haven't even installed ubuntu
<Awesom-O> I'm on it
<Ferret> Use xrandr
<Awesom-O> But I need to install it
<jackson3246> in GNOME's "Keyboard Shortcuts" configuration GUI, what terminal command does the keyboard shortcut "raise volume" correspond to?
<Ferret> Then look down the list to find the one you want, and use xrandr -s <entry>
<Awesom-O> But I can't because I can barely see the whole screen
<oljanx> Awesom-O:  I had huge problems properly setting my screen resolution, I'd point you to a post on the forums that was helpful, but the truth is I read dozens
<Falstius> lskd-255: that correct sound card is selected and the controls are there ... they just won't activate.
<pavan> it torent is installed but i am not able to find it out where can i ?
<Awesom-O> :S, ok
<Hansin321> Awesom-O: No matter, first get into a terminal.  Let me know once you have...
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, how do I compile and install a program that's on my desktop in a tar.gz?
<pwk> ok..i'll be back..how i get on here in ubntu's live cd?
<cablesm102> Awesom-O, you can edit your xorg.conf to change the resolutions in your modes to whatever you want.
<cablesm102> |Jason8|, it's from source?
<Ferret> I want 4578934578x5378945!
<Awesom-O> I'm on terminal, cablesm: I don't know what to edit though
<Hansin321> run this command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<bef> lol goodluck to him!
<jackson3246> haha
<jackson3246> yeah. I hope it all goes well
<Awesom-O> Hansin: I have
<cablesm102> |Jason8|, you need to compile from a source in a tar.gz file?
<|Jason8|> cablesm102 yes.
<Awesom-O> But at the end it asks me to log in
<cablesm102> i can help you in private message
<Awesom-O> But I havent even intstalled
<oljanx> Awesom-O: what graphics card?
<Awesom-O> cable, you talking to me?
<Hansin321> Awesom-O: This is taken from line 15 of xorg.conf.  Make sure 1280 x 1024 get check marked (use your space key once it get to the check box)
<Awesom-O> NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU
<sapage_> is there a program i can get to create a install disk of my current install?
<EnsignRedshirt> |Jason8|: I'm sure the folks here can help you, but you can also find some useful instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Ferret> query ubotu search custom
<Ferret> Bugger.
<jackson3246> in GNOME's "Keyboard Shortcuts" configuration GUI, what terminal command does the keyboard shortcut "raise volume" correspond to?
<LaserLine> Anybody know how to get a non gmail google account to work with Gossip?
<|Jason8|> EnsignRedshirt, thanks a lot, I'll read through that.
<Ferret> !customlivecd | sapage_: I guess it will be something like:
<ubotu> sapage_: I guess it will be something like:: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sapage_> ta
<Ferret> i r leet @ mirc
<slyfox> Does cifs depand on smbfs? It looks like I could not mount samba partitions via cifs untill I installed smbfs ???
<Hansin321> Awesom-O: Did you run that command (there is more to do)?  If you have you will be in ncurses menu (blue and red text based stuff).
<Awesom-O> Yea
<mister_roboto> LaserLine: is Gossip a Jabber client?
<Hansin321> did you figure out how to check 1280x1024?
<Awesom-O> Nope
<Awesom-O> All I see is text
<LaserLine> mister_roboto: yes
<Awesom-O> Don't know how to "check"
<pavan> bit torent is installed but i am not able to find it out where can i ?
<mister_roboto> LaserLine: google's online docs are pretty thorough on how to configure various clients. have you looked at that yet?
<Hansin321> up and down arrow keys should move between options.  when you get to 1280x1024, press the space key to "*" the "[ ] "
<Hansin321> leave the other resolutions at the bottom of the list marked also.
<LaserLine> mister_roboto: yeah and my gmail account will connect, but my non gmail google account will not...with all the setting setup right
<Awesom-O> Also, I saved it but it says it's read only
<Ferret> pavan: either dpkg -L packagename or dpkg -S packagename
<Awesom-O> And says I don't have permission
<Ferret> pavan: Add | grep bin/ to the end for shorter list
<Ferret> (one of them is the reverse of the other, I forget which)
<Awesom-O> Don't I need to intall it firts?
<Awesom-O> Install* first*
<Hansin321> did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" --> you need to make sure sudo is included.
<mister_roboto> LaserLine: maybe the jabber account is integrated with gmail? don't know. i only ever used jabber clients with the gmail accounts
<Awesom-O> Yeah, I get an error
<Hansin321> All this will do is regenerate a new xorg.conf file with the 1280x1024 resolution.  you then need to restart your x-server (via "cntl-alt-backspace"
<Geocritter> hi, is anybody up to speed on that hard drive parking bug issue that a lot of us with laptops have been dealing with?
<Awesom-O> I tried that
<Awesom-O> BUT
<Awesom-O> When I restart it
<Awesom-O> It prompts me for something I dont know
<Awesom-O> Like a user or something, but I havent even registered
<Awesom-O> intalled
<Awesom-O> And I get:
<Awesom-O> When I run the command
<Awesom-O> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration   file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070129214318
<mister_roboto> Geocritter: what bug is that? i don't know about it and am curious because i run it on a laptop
<Awesom-O> Hmm
<Geocritter> when you power off the machine, mine makes a sound as it shuts down, that some say is a bug that's causing the hd not to park properly
<kids> what is up
<belkin> is there not a way to send a welcome mail automatically to a all new users ? using postfix
<Geocritter> there's been several bug reports on it
<kids> asdfjl;
<kids> yo homes
<carlos> i need help installing JRE i dont know how to do it
<Awesom-O> Can someone send the link to fixing screen resolution? Somebody gave it to me before, but I lost it
<frogzoo> belkin: fiddle with their mailbox in /etc/skel/ ?
<frogzoo> !fixres | Awesom-O
<ubotu> Awesom-O: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<belkin> frogzoo are virtual users /home/mail
<drx> I'll probably reinstall the entire system, that's okay.  But, one question for the group:  if I care about reliability and speedy automated recovery more than speed, more than anything else, should I use ext2, ext3 or Reiser?
<belkin> carlos http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<mister_roboto> carlos: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Hansin321> Awesom-O: I set up a private channel to walk you through this.  I has the same issue and am pretty sure I can help (but of course you never know).  Go over to that channel in your IRC client if you can and I will give it a shot.
<cjns3274> is there anything in ubuntu like debian's netinst -- just the installer .. and a base system that brings up a network connection when you reboot
<Awesom-O> I'm done running that
<Awesom-O> But I dont want to ctrl alt backspace
<Awesom-O> Because it will ask me something I dont know
<|Shadow|> whats a glibc?
<cjns3274> you could then apt-get install what you really need -- which is very little in my case ..???
<Flannel> !minimal | cjns3274
<ubotu> cjns3274: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> cjns3274: but, from that, you can either install a full desktop, or a "server" install, which is just the basics - CLI
<Hansin321> Awesom-O: well you need to restart your X-Server.  Do you have anything running that you can restart?  All it will so is reset your x-server.  It will "kill" all your running apps though.
<cjns3274> ubotu: cheers mate .. sounds like what I'm looking for -- my cd burner is an antique and can't handle anything > 700Meg
<cablesm102> jelloman, you still here? you asked me a question...
<cjns3274> Flannel: thanks, I aprobably want X -- for an xterm but I don't want gnome or kde -- or even xfce .. I currently use Window Maker
<gnat_x> if i want to compile libfoo and then use a package from the repositories that could use the lib i had compiled, what would i need to do?
<gnat_x> or would i also need to compile the app.
<cjns3274> I basically want to install something as current at least as debian etch but the etch installer does not recognize my pmcia etherner card ..
<Flannel> cjns3274: yeah, install the 'server', then you can apt-get your way to whatever level you'd like
<drx> does Linux have a last known good equivalent?
<cjns3274> want to check whether I have better luck with the current ubuntu (06.10?)
<deerawzzz> Real quick-like from a recently ex-windows user: Should I worry about virus protection/spyware/adware etc., and if so, which programs to use?
<Flannel> !virus | deerawzzz
<ubotu> deerawzzz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lxuser> I have a question, does some one kown of a tool to burn more than 2 hours of video in a 4.7 dvd
<cephalon> Anyone had any luck getting an E-GNOME session to run after installing the Enlightenment package from Synaptics?>
<Falstius> does wine work with 64bit ubuntu?  It used to have lots of problems in the hoary days.
<rexxenexx> anyone have a default password for Suse 8.0? I telnet'd to a tard who is port scanning my ubuntu
<deerawzzz> perfect, thanks
<phixnay> which channel for edgy 64?
* pbx is attempting to install Chandler
<|Shadow|> lol im up to 5 hours now trying to set up dual monitors
<Rieux> shadow, everything is so hard in linux
<Rieux> everything must be done from scratch
<|Shadow|> its not even the fact that its hard, there doesn't seem to be any sort of instructions that just tell you how to do it
<Rieux> end then there's times when you want to start all over again
<rj_> Thanks, ubotu.  Interesting.  Thought it was simply "security through obscurity."
<Rieux> it's a pain in the ass
<frankd3> shadow, mess w/ the xorg.conf
<|Shadow|> and people wonder why people like windows lol :P
<Rieux> but linux/unix is a neat system
<|Shadow|> i don't know what to do with xorg.conf
<frankd3> shadow, what type of video card do you have?
<|Shadow|> i tried to follow the info on help.ubuntu.org but i a really lone core dump error
<pbx> Just had a funny one with Xarchiver. Open the Chandler download, select all, Extract... "tar: too many arguments"!   Back to the shell.
<|Shadow|> ati :P
<|Shadow|> eax1600pro from asus :)
<nikitis> For the Perfectionist, what's the first thing one should do after an installation of ubuntu?
<|Shadow|> dual head, has dvi, vga and S-Video out
<pbx> nikitis: Go through all settings panels one by one. Obsess over desktop background. Stuff like that.
<nikitis> pbx: how do you update your sources.list?  sudo apt-get update?
<Meheren> remmember the old text based installer shipped with can you somehow get 6.10 to run that?\
<pbx> Yeah
<Meheren> or a similar installer?
<|Shadow|> wonder why nobodys wrote a gui for dual monitors
<kitche> Meheren: alternate cd has that
<|Shadow|> i mean it can't be that greatly complicated, windows managed to pull it off
<Pici> Meheren, Thats on the Alternate Cd
<pbx> nikitis: That's not really updating the sources list though, right? It's updating the package lists using the list of sources you've already given (or the default).
<Meheren> kitche, Pici, ok cool thanks :)
<frankd3> shadow, since you have an ati, did you install fglrx drivers
<|Shadow|> frankd3 thats the tutorial i've been reading. i installed them
<Dimp> hey
<|Shadow|> but when i do fglrxinfo it says i have Mesa stuff installed
<|Shadow|> and its apparently supposed to say ATI.
<nikitis> pbx: i'm new to ubuntu.  Last time I followed a guide to upgrade the sources.list file i ended up botching up my nvidia drivers beyond repair.  How should I go about this?
<EnsignRedshirt> Aloha
<pbx> |Shadow|: Dual monitors are just now coming into out of complete obscurity in terms of support. Even Apple, which has supported monitor spanning for about 20 years, still has obscure bugs in their setup. (Though of course Aqua etc. isn't 20-year-old code)
<Dimp> you from Hawaii?
<mary_> hi
<pbx> nikitis: Can't help you there. I keep everything pretty stock. If there isn't a driver in there for it, I don't use it!
<EnsignRedshirt> Dimp: No... I  just noticed hawaii in your ip name.
<Dimp> =)
<|Shadow|> but windows managed it? and windows is supposed to be completely useless alongside linux :P
<phixnay> anybody - what channel should I go to for edgy 64 bit?
<xtknight> phixnay: dont change that dial
<phixnay> ...
<xtknight> phixnay: question?
<xtknight> im using edgy 64..
<phixnay> I want to get wine to work in 64
<phixnay> right now it gives me opengl errors
<xtknight> phixnay: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<phixnay> I KNOW
<xtknight> chill
<xtknight> lol
<Pengu1n> how to save mails from diffrent mail account into diffrent folder in evolution?
<phixnay> sorry, I just came back from #winehq and they sent me here cause they couldn't fix it
<|Shadow|> frankd3 any ideas on what i should do?
<xtknight> phixnay: like what opengl errors?
<phixnay> when I run ./configure
<xtknight> post the whole log of your configure and i bet i can help
<phixnay> it says something like your opengl has errors, and won't be used in wine
<Shiva88> can anyone explain to me why    sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"     works, but     sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward   returns a "permission denied" error?  what does the sh -c do?
<rexxenexx> great a tard from germany is port sniffing my comp
<|Shadow|> maybe i should start shouting at people, i've been through 4 linux channels now and nobody seems to be able to help me with the simple thing of getting dual monitors working lol
<pbx> Any reccommendations for Quicksilver/Launchbar like apps usable with Ubuntu & XFCE?
<Dimp> sudo before
<pbx> (Or should I be in #xubuntu for that?)
<xtknight> Shiva88: it executes a command line.  without it, you would by piping sudo to ip forward intead of echo.  sh -c "xx" executes xx as one big commadn so sudo can properly pipe it
<jzaun> In both rhythmbox and banshee I can see the shares from my friends but I don't get the list of songs... I know its cause they use iTunes 7. Is anyone actually working on updating things under linux to be usable again or any ideas on other options?
<Wimpog> Guys, I need some help here, please. I have Ubuntu Server, two ethernet cards eth0 and eth1. Sometimes when I reboot, second interface changes its name, that is it for some reason becomes eth2 (instead of eth1)...
<xtknight> |Shadow|: i could but i would have to kill myself
<Shiva88> i see... thank you
<xtknight> |Shadow|: ok fine ill give it a try
<Shiva88> that makes sense
<ClintChance> What is it when you dualboot. Can you realy access both partions at once?
<phixnay> Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1992405 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/pastebin/db.mysql.class.php on line 353.
<frankd3> shadow, i'm doing a quick search for you.  i got mine working, but don't remember how
<xtknight> phixnay: just post the error +/- 100 lines then.
<frankd3> shadow, i was using an ati
<|Shadow|> frankd3 thanks :)
<Wimpog> I don't know, why one the name of one ethernet interface is changed sometimes...
<ClintChance> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<linuxgoober> i have a pentium d, but only one of the cores are running how do i fix this?
<xtknight> ClintChance: i dont understand your question
<Awesom-O> Yay, I fixed the screen resolution
<ClintChance> What is dualbooting
<xtknight> linuxgoober: run an smp kernel
<Awesom-O> But the "install" wont run
<Awesom-O> ><
<phixnay> xtknight - config.log, right?
<linuxgoober> what do i apt-get?
<xtknight> linuxgoober: and how did you conclude only one core was being used?
<Awesom-O> When I click it it wont start
<xtknight> phixnay: i think
<xtknight> ClintChance: it is when you run one operating system and another and are able to boot both.
<xtknight> ClintChance: they can not be run at the same time.  that is not dual booting.
<Awesom-O> Is there another to run the installer?
<xtknight> ClintChance: you choose one at a startup screen to run
<rfschmid> After installing xgl/Beryl on my Ubuntu edgy laptop, I notice that when I'm logged in using xgl, shift-backspace seems to end my x session (I get dumped back to the login screen.) How can I change this?
<bwlang> Wimpog: i've never seen that before... did you do a grep -i eth /var/log/dmesg ? do you see anything about eth1 in there? anything strange (like usb ethernet?)
<xtknight> Awesom-O: "ubiquity" i believe
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3418/
<linuxgoober> i have a superkaramba widgit and it shwos that only core 1 is working
<SoulPropagation> So at the install disk boot menu, I hit book first hard disk, and I get "isolinus: Disk error 1, AX = 0201, drive 80"
<xtknight> linuxgoober: type and report `uname -a`
<SoulPropagation> s/isolinus/isolinux
<Awesom-O> another way*
<Awesom-O> When I click Install, it won't start
<xtknight> Awesom-O: type ubiquity in the terminal
<Awesom-O> Ok
<Wimpog> bwlang: it is just a regular ethernet card. The first one is always fine, but the second one often has its name changed after reboot. That screws up DHCP startup or course...
<Wimpog> bwlang: I'm gonna take a look at this dmesg thing that you typed
<xtknight> phixnay: where's the error?
<Awesom-O> xknight: I get an error
<linuxgoober> bash: Linux: command not found
<phixnay> umm
<xtknight> phixnay: also i saw this `conftest.c:142:28: error: audio/audiolib.h: No such file or directory` .  i would fix that before doing anything else as errors can propagate
<bwlang> Wimpog: it's supposed to show all the lines that refer to eth from the boot messages... obvously the system should be in the problem state when you run that grep.
<phixnay> ok how do I fix that?
<dot> hi everyone, after finaly getting my xinerama to work I only got one problem, login and all menus (in gnome) are on the right monitor, anyone can hint me in what way to change it?
<Awesom-O> It says permission denied
<Awesom-O> Woah
<xtknight> phixnay: sudo apt-get install libaudio-dev
<frankd3> shadow, out of curiousity, did you change in the xorg.conf ati or radeon to fglrx
<Awesom-O> It starts, the intallation, but it closes right away
<xtknight> Awesom-O: gksudo ubiquity
<Wimpog> bwlang: i'm gonna try it right now. BTW, my friend told me he has seen that situation on his computers too, and doesn't know why that happens
<bwlang> Wimpog: it's a first for me.
<|Shadow|> frankd3 no i didn't
<chris12349> From the shell, does anyone know how to restart alsa? is it /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart?
<Awesom-O> xtknight: It started, but it closed RIGHT away
<xtknight> Awesom-O: any errors reported in the terminal?
<Wimpog> bwlang: I have to run DHCP on eth1 but since its changes its name often, dhcp does not even start
<SoulPropagation> So at the install disk boot menu, I hit book first hard disk, and I get "isolinux: Disk error 1, AX = 0201, drive 80 \n \n Boot failed: press a key to retry..."; when I press a key it resets the computer
<|Shadow|> the only thing i changed was in the howto on ubuntu.org, adding the "Extensions" section
<EnsignRedshirt> linuxgoober: Don't include the single quotes, just type: uname -a
<Awesom-O> No no errors
<frankd3> shadow, did you see anything in the xorg.conf w/ radeon or ati
<Awesom-O> The app starts
<phixnay> xtknight - ok, should I try configuring wine again?
<Awesom-O> But it closes
<xtknight> Awesom-O: understood, sorry i dont know where ubiquity stores logs
<linuxgoober> Linux uberness 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<xtknight> phixnay: yes
<xtknight> linuxgoober: alrigth you dont have an smp kernel.  what version of ubuntu are you runniing?
<linuxgoober> 6.10 with all the updates
<xtknight> odd
<killert> _all_ the updates?
<linuxgoober> yep
<rexxenexx> whats a good frontend that shows current active users?
<linuxgoober> do i need the 64bit edition?
<|Shadow|> frankd3 yes i do
<killert> lol do u?
<|Shadow|> some stuff in screen, saying "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<zero88> does anybody know where i can get some good games?
<Dimp> ya
<Dimp> I do
<Epistax> I have a bit more infor on my nvidia GLX problem. xdpyinfo reports that "NV-GLX" is installed, but "GLX" is not. :(
<|Shadow|> and under device the same thing again.
<ArnottAus> Hi all! Can someone please help me with a wireless card problem?
<Dimp> try enemy territory
<killert> zero88: tremulous, cube, wolfenstein enemy territoy
<killert> zero88: that is fps
<Dimp> ENEMY TERRITORY KICKS YO ARSE!
<xtknight> i love et
<ArnottAus> I'm not a total newb... it should work but it shouldn't...
<linuxgoober> uneal tournament quake series enemy territory etc
<zero88> killert where would i get that?
<xtknight> doom 3 too
<jelloman> how do you know if someone is on ignore
<ArnottAus> doesn't**
<Dimp> use google!
<zero88> apt-get?
<Dimp> no
<Dimp> you gotta dl it from site
<xtknight> tremulous is in repos
<xtknight> i'm gonna try it
<killert> zero88: then we have freecraft freeciv nethacks frozen bubble mahjong stuff freecell(card game your grandma plays)
<jelloman> How do you know if someone is ignored?
<Dimp> ??
<Dimp> what?
<phixnay> xtknight: ookay, configure ouputted a lot of missing libraries - should I install all of them?
<jelloman> bc i think i accidentally put someone on ignore >>
<killert> common people games games
<zero88> killert whats nethacks
<tonyyarusso> jelloman: /ignore without arguments will give you a list
<xtknight> Dimp: tremulous is available through synaptic
<Dimp> I know
<Dimp> I got it
<jelloman> ok how do i unignore
<ArnottAus> cpk1: hi mate! you were helping me yesterday yeah?
<Dimp> =)
<xtknight> um /unignore
<Dimp> what if he dont remember the name
<Dimp> haha
<xtknight>  listed thru /ignore ;P
<Wimpog> bwlang: I just checked it, and there is nothing at all about eth1
<killert> zero88: nethack and variants. it is a dungeon game where u pick a class and fight monsters to level up
<|Shadow|> hahaha, my friend said its quicker to use one screen and a blackboard instead but the refresh rate might be crap
<rexxenexx> whats a good frontend that shows current active users? anyone?
<killert> !nethack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zero88> killert is it a visual game,or text?
<killert> awe
<bwlang> Wimpog: hmm can you drop your whole dmesg into a pastebin somwhere?
<xtknight> rexxenexx:  active users on what?
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3420/
<Pici> rexxenexx, users?
<rexxenexx> xtknight: logged in
<killert> zero88: the original is an engine that guis have been based off of
<Wimpog> bwlang: yeah, can I drop it in private?
<killert> zero88: whatever u want it to be
<Epistax> wt... Everything is saying GLX is loading fine, but at the end of the bootup, it simply is not loaded.
<xtknight> phixnay: alright, find the dev packages for those and install them.  they're in synaptic and fairly conspicuous
<zero88> killert oh ok, is there a website where all these games might be?
<bwlang> i think it'll boot you if you try to paste that much.. just paste it in at http://pastebin.ca and give me the url
<xtknight> www.linuxgames.com ?
<killert> zero88: google
<Pici> rexxenexx, the command is called users
<rexxenexx> thx ill try
<xtknight> how come `users` returns "andy andy" (my login name twice)
<|Shadow|> guess its time for me to give up on linux lol
<Dimp> no
<Dimp> NOO!
<killert> |Shadow|: still no luck?
<Dimp> we lost a customer?!
<rexxenexx> what should I see?
<pbx> xtknight: You're logged in twice.
<frankd3> shadow, what i found so far is this
<|Shadow|> killert yea, been trying for nearly 6 hours now
<xtknight> pbx: once in bash once in gnome i guess?
<frankd3> shadow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<|Shadow|> its getting crazy lol
<killert> Dimp: it isn't a paying customer
<Dimp> hah
* |Shadow| looks
<rexxenexx> Pici: what should I see? Thats what I was lookin' for
<cafuego_> xtknight: logged in twice (running 2 shells?)
<xtknight> cafuego: gotcha.  i opened another terminal and there was yet another andy
<|Shadow|> i'll try what that says
<cafuego_> xtknight: running X and a shell/ :-)
<xtknight> yeah
<Pici> rexxenexx, it will give you the list of users logged in.  afaik theres no gui tool to show you that
<Wimpog> GUYS, maybe anybody knows or has had this situation before - WHY does ethernet card name change after reboot? That is, normally it should be eth1, but often changes to eth2
<Epistax> Congrats Ubuntu, you join the list of Linux distros that cannot figure out my graphics card.
<Wimpog> bwlang: I pasted it in private
<xtknight> Wimpog: i think you need to modify iftab, but that's bout all i know
<killert> |Shadow|: first time using ati card for dual it took me awhile too. is this the first time doing a custom xorg.conf for urself?
<bwlang> Wimpog: to me?
<Wimpog> yeah
<bwlang> Wimpog: i didn't get anything...
<Wimpog> xtknight: whereis that iftab?
<cafuego_> Wimpog: driver laod order. You can fix it using /etc/iftab
<bulmer> wimpog because bunch of things are done in parallel at boot?
<|Shadow|> killert i've had linux installed for around 6 hours, lol
<whonicca> whats the font ubuntu's build of firefox uses
<|Shadow|> one of the first things i want going is my dual display.
<Wimpog> bwlang: write to me in private
<xtknight> Wimpog: google it, i have no idea what the file is but i have heard it in reference to your problem
<rexxenexx> Pici: if there are multiple names then more than one person is logged in?
<Wimpog> bulmer: I don't think stuff goes in parrallel
<xtknight> Wimpog: or listen to cafuego_, that works too
<|Shadow|> install took forever too, the iso i downloaded was currupt so i had to download it again, so install took like 8 hours :(
<Pici> rexxenexx, yes
<|Shadow|> hopefully i'll get it all to work though :P
<rexxenexx> jesus
<Wimpog> cafuego_: I'll try it
<killert> |Shadow|: the ati install did not config a standard xorg.conf
<cafuego_> there is no try
<Ferret> |Shadow|: Quicker and cheaper than going to a shop to buy Windows ;)
<bwlang> cafuego: i'm not sure if it's device load order... eth0 is always eth0, but eth1 is sometimes *skipped*
<cafuego_> bwlang: skipped or stolen by eth1394?
<|Shadow|> Ferret i didn't need to, my windows came free with my box ;)
<Epistax> All I've tried to do since getting home from work is to get my graphics card working fully with Ubuntu. I don't see any reason to put any more time into this.
<bwlang> cafuego: still waiting for the dmesg to find out...
<Ferret> |Shadow|: Get a rebate ;p
<killert> ferret: better graphics and still safer than vista
<|Shadow|> lol
<Ferret> |Shadow|: I know you can in the UK, dunno about elsewhere
<Wimpog> cafuego_: I don't have any 1394 interfaces, only some usbs and two ethernets
<bwlang> cafuego: he *says* there's nothing wierd like a usb ethernet...
<xtknight> Epistax: why not?
<killert> |Shadow|: u did ./installer  right?
<xtknight> Epistax: what video card?
<rexxenexx> Pici: whats the common way someone could login, i have five instances. I blocked telnet only on firewalker.
<swordman235> question
<bwlang> Wimpog: just post that dmesg at pastebin.ca
<nikitis> What are these universe and Multiverse repositories?
<xtknight> !universe | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<swordman235> will ubuntu run a .exe
<|Shadow|> killert i don't recall doing anything like that no
<Pirate-king> hey is ther any way to start 2 networks in irc when starting irc?
<Epistax> xtknight: It's an Nvidia geforce2go, I've gotten it working in gentoo, fedora, redhat and mandrake before. Ubuntu? Heck no!
<xtknight> swordman235: for all intents and purposes, no.
<|Shadow|> i've just been following these guides, and theres nothing in there about that.
<cafuego_> rexxenexx: On a default installation, you have no way of logging in remotely.
<killert> |Shadow|: did u download the ati installer for your radeon x1600?
<rexxenexx> hmm
<az19> <- Newbie need help finding compatible RADEON x1600 driver
<xtknight> Epistax: using nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Wimpog> cafuego_: you know what??? /etc/iftab only has ONE static entry for eth0 and there is NONE for eth1. Could that be a problem?
<xtknight> az19: driver off ati.com
<|Shadow|> killert yes i did
<|Shadow|> and i installed it.
<blanky> hey guys
<cafuego_> Wimpog: shouldn't be, but add one and see how you go.
<killert> why does everyone have a x1600
<blanky> I need a program (GUI) that shows the time
<blanky> which one can I use?
<xtknight> blanky: the gnom applet?
<az19> lol
<cafuego_> Why do people that want Linux buy ATI?
<blanky> xtknight: which one?
<|Shadow|> because my brother built my pc and i hate him with a vengance?
<ArnottAus> xtknight: hey mate... wondered if you could help me with a problem...
<Epistax> xtknight: Yep. Everything loads up, not one error message. Get a nice shiny NVidia splash screen.  GLX is set to Load in xorg.conf, but GL is for some reason broken
<Pirate-king> hey is ther any way to connect to 2 networks in irc when starting irc?
<killert> |Shadow|: so you did run the installer and go through the screens and it made a default xorg.conf for you right?
<xtknight> blanky: the on in the top right of the screen?
<Wimpog> bwlang: whereis that pastebin.ca? I started to use this chat recently and don't know many things
<blanky> xtknight: which one, I don't mean that one
<xtknight> ArnottAus: sure
<blanky> xtknight: sorry I meant to say, besides that one
<xtknight> blanky: oh?  is there something else you're looking for
<bwlang> wimpog: it's a website...
<blanky> like in windows I can double click on the time and it shows me the clock
<nikitis> Ok, i know what a repository is.  I want to know what kind of stuff you get from the Multiverse
<EnsignRedshirt> blanky: If you are feeling retro, there is always xclock
<|Shadow|> i went through the installer, it never did anything strange with the screens
<az19> the driver i downloaded didnt work
<xtknight> Epistax: use an xorg.conf from one of your other linuxees?
<blanky> EnsignRedshirt: haha nah thanks
<xtknight> Epistax: either that or ubuntu uses an xorg that's too new, may not be anything that can be done about it
<ArnottAus> xtknight: thanks mate! I have a a dlink wireless card which uses the rt73usb drivers.....
<bwlang> Wimpog: while you're at it... post the contents of /etc/iftab too
<|Shadow|> killert shall i run it again?
<nikitis> xtknight: i know what a repository is.  I would like to know what kind of stuff comes from the universe and multiverse repositories
<ArnottAus> xtknight: it loads the drivers and the network settings are right but it still won't properly associate with my ap...
<killert> |Shadow|: wait i am going to the screen shots page now
<Epistax> xtknight: Yeah I don't think that'd work.  According to Xorg.0.log, there are no problems at all.
<Wimpog> bwlang: ok
<xtknight> nikitis: stuff not officially supported by ubuntu.  it comes from the Debian package universe
<|Shadow|> killert ok i have a webcam and stuff i can show you what im doing if that helps
<xtknight> nikitis: lots of development packages and other games that work on debian and ubuntu
<nikitis> xtknight: stuff like ffmpeg and codecs and stuff?
<pierrelourens> hey all, here from ubuntu LiveCD for first time :)
<killert> |Shadow|: we wont go that far yet
<|Shadow|> (im talking to you from my laptop that has windows on it)
<|Shadow|> ok :)
<xtknight> nikitis: um not sure if those are in multiverse they might be official
<phixnay> xtknight: ok, configure went with no errors
<phixnay> trying make depend now
<nikitis> xtknight: ok thanks
<phixnay> xtknight: ok wait
<xtknight> ArnottAus: try `sudo iwconfig if0 ap any`  ?  (if0 being the interface)
<rexxenexx> when you type 'users' how can you get more information on the username instances?
<xtknight> rexxenexx: what info?
<killert> |Shadow|: ok run fglrxconfig
<jelloman> who was helping me with the...ubuntu hidden boot again
<phixnay> xtknight: should I run configure like this "LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure"
<Epistax> Question: What's the difference between the nvidia and nvidia-glx package, and when I download the installer from NVidia directly, is it installing both?
<|Shadow|> killert how do i do that?
<jelloman> ?
<rexxenexx> xtknight anything more than just the username
<xtknight> phixnay: yes
<ArnottAus> xtknight: i have tried that already... it doesn't work because the ap uses WEP...
<cafuego_> rexxenexx: Like the output of `w'.?
<jelloman> bc i had a problem
<|Shadow|> is that the ATI Control thing in the applications menu?
<Wimpog> bwlang: http://pastebin.ca/332615
<ArnottAus> xtknight: i have given it the key using iwconfig wlan0 key ....
<killert> |Shadow|: well hey go to console and backup ur xorg.conf with cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf_backup
<pierrelourens> is there any way i can change the screen resolution on the LiveCD, basically without rebooting
<xtknight> ArnottAus: try `iwevent` and watch for events when turning on the interface
<|Shadow|> i backed up my xorg.conf earlier when people started telling me to fiddle with it, i have a copy saved in desktop
<EnsignRedshirt> rexxenexx: You can also use the "who" command: man who
<Wimpog> cafuego_: have you had similar situation to mine? that is when interface changes its name???
<xtknight> pierrelourens: goto system admin screen resolution?
<xtknight> ` xrandr -q  `  for a list of currently available resolutions in the terminal
<pierrelourens> nope, running on macbook so that's unusual resolution
<phixnay> xtknight: ok that worked. I'm doing make depend now
<spuddogg_> kitche, are you here?
<bwlang> wimpog: can you put the whole dmesg up?  i think the fact htat you're using 8139too and 8139cp might be a clue but i need to see more.
<cafuego_> Wimpog: yeah, but it was eth0 and eth1 swapping places; iftab fixed that.
<Epistax> Oh well. I'm going to try installing nvidia glx legacy one more time, and it if decides to break nvidia legacy, that's it no more ubuntu for me. :P
<xtknight> pierrelourens: shut down X on the livecd, add a mode line, restart X
<xtknight> phixnay: told you we'd get it working
<gili> ok folks i am looking for a simple xvid to DVD program...something like ConvertXtoDvd in windoze....
<bwlang> Wimpog: also you'll want another line in iftab for eth1 with the proper mac address.
<pierrelourens> xtknight: how?
<Wimpog> bwlang: that is the whole dmesg
<phixnay> ok make depend finished
<ArnottAus> xtknight: it says wlan0 enryption key ****-****-**
<phixnay> make all?
<Wimpog> bwlang: do I also put arp 1 for eth1???
<xtknight> pierrelourens: what resolution do you want?
<Dimp> whats a good video editing software?
<pierrelourens> 1280 x 800
<gili> ok folks i am looking for a simple xvid to DVD program that also allows making simple titel menus...something like ConvertXtoDvd in windoze....
<bwlang> wimpog: i mean without the grep... just the result of cat /var/log/dmesg (it will be quite long)
<ArnottAus> xtknight: wlan0 set essid "Thomas"
<xtknight> Dimp:  cinelerra i think?
<jelloman> can someone help me modifying my menu.lst aka bootloader
<Wimpog> ok
<bwlang> wimpog: yep
<spuddogg_> Can someone help me out mounting 2 hard drives I used to use in Windows? (One of them is a RAID set making a 500GB drive from 2 250's, the other is a 500GB single drive)  I cannot figure this out for the life of me
<ArnottAus> xtknight: which is correct...but that's all..
<Dimp> xtknight: cant get it
<bwlang> wimpog: eg: eth1 mac 00:00:xx:xx:xx arp 1
<xtknight> ArnottAus: hmm.  what about 'sudo dhclient if0' (if0 being interface)
<|Shadow|> killert what should i do now?
<Epistax> Time to reboot the machine.  If X doesn't load, good riddance Ubuntu.
<rexxenexx> EnsignRedShirt: what does the "[username]  + pts/3" mean?
<Pirate-king> where can I get themes for ubuntu
<phixnay> xtknight - ok if I remember right, make all takes a very, very long time. I'll tell you when it's done
<xtknight> pierrelourens: are you on a different PC now?
<Pirate-king> like the look of fluxbox
<xtknight> pierrelourens: (than the laptop)
<pbx> If I've suddenly run out of disk space, where's a good place to start hunting for stuff to kill?
<[glutony] > hi everyone
<pierrelourens> xtknight: no
<bwlang> Epistax: you don't need to waste your time rebooting... simply /etc/init.d/gdm restart should do what you want.
<xtknight> pbx: use a directory stat program to find out where all your space went
<Wimpog> bwlang: ok, I'll try it, I'm copying the output from dmsg
<Pirate-king> hello glutony
<xtknight> pbx: applications->access->disk space analyzer
<killert> |Shadow|: after that run fglrxconfig to make a default xorg.conf file
<ArnottAus> xtknight: it is sending DHCPDISCOVER messages....
<jelloman> Can someone help me
<jelloman> ??
<|Shadow|> killert how do i do that?
<IdleOne> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> pierrelourens: type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pbx> xtknight: du -k | sort   ?
<gili> so....any recommendations? A basic xvid to DVD program that also allows for simple menu creation
<Wimpog> bwlang: http://pastebin.ca/332616
<xtknight> pbx: ?
<pierrelourens> ok
<nikitis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bwlang> pbx: /var/log is a likely candidate
<jelloman> !!! http://pastebin.com/870909   someone edit this so the menu is hidden and windows is on top and boots automatically >>>
<jelloman> please
<xtknight> pbx: the one in the GUI will show you where space is
<ArnottAus> xtknight: it says no DHCPOFFERs received
<jelloman> !!! http://pastebin.com/870909   someone edit this so the menu is hidden and windows is on top and boots automatically >>> please!!
<xtknight> ArnottAus: well..is dhcp enabled?  maybe you can try a static ip??
<jzaun> Hello I need to be able to connect my client (rhythmbox or banshee) to iTunes7 shares... in both I see the share but no list of music.... all my friends use iTunes 7 and I'm the only one with linux. Any help would be great!
<EnsignRedshirt> rexxenexx: I don't know all the details... It refers to 'pseudo terminal'; you get a different number after pts/ for each terminal that you open.
<pierrelourens> xtknight: done
<xtknight> pierrelourens: find SubSection     "Display" depth 24
<ArnottAus> xtknight: dhcp on the ap is definitley on... i am using it on my win lappy....
<rexxenexx> ah cool thx
<EnsignRedshirt> rexxenexx: I'm sure some linux guru here could give a "real" answer.
<blanky> guys!
<ArnottAus> xtknight: i will try staatic ip...
<xtknight> ArnottAus: any slots left in the dhcp lease table?
<blanky> what's the unicode key combination in ubuntu to type the letter ''
<cafuego_> uicode?
<pierrelourens> xtknight: ok
<[glutony] > I am getting ready to install ubuntu on my laptop for the second time (AMD64 Turin). The first time was a disaster, with loosing my windowsxp 32 partition on the process of inctalling ubuntu. This time i am backing up everything from my windows pertition. Is it possible that for some reason Ubuntu installer might not recognize my 32 windowsxp on a 64bit system?
<blanky> I have the little letter tool thing up top in gnome but I want to know the combination
<blanky> cafuego: yeah that key!
<cafuego_> blanky: We use the compose key!
<xtknight> i also wonder what the linux equivalent of Alt-nnnn in windows is (where u can type ascii codes from 0-255)
<pbx> xtknight: I'm on xubuntu
<blanky> cafuego: ooo, how?!
<rexxenexx> it makes sense I have three terms open and theres four instances of my name
<cafuego_> blanky: compose ~ n
<ArnottAus> xtknight: yeah there should be tonnes.. there are ony 3 comps hooked to it..
<rexxenexx> good stuff
<cafuego_> blanky: Set it in the keyboard prefs pane
<blanky> cafuego: okay thanks!
<jelloman> !!! http://pastebin.com/870909   someone edit this so the menu is hidden and windows is on top and boots automatically >>> please!!
<phixnay> xtknight: I think it failed
<cafuego_> blanky: After that, just hit the keys i order (o eed to press them simultaeously)
<blanky> cafuego: thanks I set it now!, sorry what?
<xtknight> phixnay: what error
<gili> blanky: u had mentioned kmpg2 for xvid to DVD mpeg conversion
<gili> seems to do the trick
<blanky> gili: yeah
<blanky> gili: :)
<xtknight> pierrelourens: see "modes"?
<blanky> cafuego: sorry what? I set the compose key now what
<xtknight> pierrelourens: add in 1280x800
<|Shadow|> killert you here?
<phixnay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3422/
<jelloman> !!! http://pastebin.com/870909   someone edit this so the menu is hidden and windows is on top and boots automatically >>> please!!
<cafuego_> blanky: compose ~ n
<bwlang> cafuego: did you have a look at that pastebin... i'm not sure what's going on there with the 8139too, 3c59x  then 8139cp...
<killert> |Shadow|: sorry girlfriend was messaging me on cellphone
<blanky> cafuego: :(
<gili> do you know of something that is a bit more rich with respect to basic VIDEO_TS folder structuring and menu creations
<cafuego_> blanky: Not working?
<blanky> cafuego_: not working :'(
<pierrelourens> xtknight: already there, but should i do it anyway?
<bwlang> wimpog: i don't see any eth2 there... do you have eth2 right now?
<killert> |Shadow|: so u did the fglxconfig thingy
<|Shadow|> killert heh, lets use pm
<nikitis> What's the best thing to do for "Eye Candy" effects and to be able to KEEP "Direct Rendering: Yes"  ?
<|Shadow|> i don't know how
<cafuego_> Blanky what key did you set to be compose?
<blanky> I set it in System > Preferences > Keyboard, Layout options, right alt is compose
<gili> it seems like these programs, which are a dimeadozen for windows, are really scarce here
<Wimpog> bwlang: I do have eth2 but it does not have any address
<ArnottAus> xtknight: ok... i just set static IP 192.168.1.20 and gateway 192.168.1.1 and subnet...
<xtknight> phixnay: no idea dude. it's a mess. i  would start over with the guide and make sure you did everything correctly.  also maybe do "make clean" to wipe out some crap before compiling again
<ikonone> I need help setting up my pcmcia soundcard in edgy
<blanky> oh i got it!
<cafuego_> t wrk f
<blanky> 
<blanky> :D
<blanky> :)
<jelloman> Someone please help me :)
<xtknight> phixnay: i just did it on edgy 64 the other day without issues
<jzaun> Hello I need to be able to connect my client (rhythmbox or banshee) to iTunes7 shares... in both I see the share but no list of music.... all my friends use iTunes 7 and I'm the only one with linux. Any help would be great!
<cafuego_> blanky: other accents are , ' " ^
<rexxenexx> lates all
<blanky> Thanks cafuego :) but right ALT is weird, any way I can make it left alt?, thanks cafuego_!
<xtknight> ArnottAus: any luck?
<EnsignRedshirt> cafuego: l
<xtknight> pierrelourens: umm
<bwlang> wimpog: it's very strange that it's not listed in the dmesg...   is it a 3com card?
<xtknight> pierrelourens: type `xrandr -q` in a terminal.  what do you see?
<ArnottAus> xtknight: when i iwcnfig it has the correct ESSID but says AP: Not Associated..
<pierrelourens> ok
<Wimpog> bwlang: regular pci
<pierrelourens> keep in mind this is just on livecd, i think i told you that?
<cafuego_> EnsignRedshirt: 
<bwlang> wimpog: yeah - but the manufacturer 3com?
<xtknight> ArnottAus: well type `sudo ifconfig if0 ap any` again and see if you can get it to discover the AP...and keep watching iwevent in another window.
<xtknight> pierrelourens: yes
<jturek> can somebody help me with my question here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2080945#post2080945
<cafuego_> blanky: Prolly not, the system would want to sue that as menu access key probably.
<Wimpog> bwlang: I'm not sure
<jelloman> Can someone help me with bootloader
<jelloman> in pm please
<phixnay> jelloman, i edited it
<ArnottAus> xtknight:  ok
<blanky> cafuego_: oh :( it's cause I'm used to windows' left ALT, oh well thanks!
<jelloman> thanks phixnay
<jelloman> pastebin?
<jturek> mc
<gili> blanky: i am looking for a simple xvid to dvd converter that does basic menus and standar output to VIDEO_TS folders (vob files)
<Blowfish> hey guys i need a hand here... i'm trying to install kubuntu herd2 on my computor. However, it doesn't want to use my cd-rive and any attempt to do so results in a kernel panic, so Ithrew it all on to a USB-tick and it boots fine. however it obviosly can't copy any files since I cant pu my CDin. It would, however, work if icould mount my usb-stick but for some reason I ca't i've tried
<spuddogg_> Can someone help me out mounting 2 hard drives I used to use in Windows? (One of them is a RAID set making a 500GB drive from 2 250's, the other is a 500GB single drive)  I cannot figure this out for the life of me
<xtknight> jturek: post the output of `env` on pastebin
<Blowfish> all sdx? possible
<blanky> gili: didn't kmpg2 work?
<pierrelourens> xtknight: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ xrandr -q
<pierrelourens>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<pierrelourens> *0   1024 x 768    ( 292mm x 181mm )  *60
<pierrelourens>  1    800 x 600    ( 292mm x 181mm )   60
<pierrelourens>  2    640 x 480    ( 292mm x 181mm )   60
<pierrelourens> Current rotation - normal
<bwlang> wimpog: try this... type dmesg| grep eth   - maybe eth2 came up after the messages were copied to /var/log/dmesg  (the dmesg command will show the most recent kernel messages)
<pierrelourens> Current reflection - none
<pierrelourens> Rotations possible - normal left inverted right
<pierrelourens> Reflections possible - none
<xtknight> !pastebin | pierrelourens
<ubotu> pierrelourens: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gili> well kmpg just makes mpg2 files
<Wimpog> bwlang: ok. let's see
<bwlang> wimpog: do you see eth2  or eth1 in that listing?
* |Shadow| gives up
<xtknight> pierrelourens: anyhow it doesnt look like 1280x800 exists.  are you sure 1280x800 exists for all depths?
<chona> install c AND c++
<phixnay> jelloman, pastebin
<Wimpog> bwlang: I'm actully rebooting, after having added this line in iftab
<gili> blanky: i want something a bit moredirect for making simple dvd menus and VOB file outputs
<blanky> gili: oh really, sorry I don't know :(
<pierrelourens> xtknight: yep
<jelloman> didn't you edit it?
<jelloman> http://pastebin.com/870909
<bwlang> supddogg: what do you want it to do?
<gili> ok
<xtknight> pierrelourens: hm im not sure why its not showing up
<Blowfish> anyone?
<cafuego_> gili: You can encode to VOB using ffmpeg; but I don't know how you'd handle menus.
<chona> help install c c++
<jelloman> to hide menu...put windows first priority...and boot walah/
<bwlang> spuddogg_: what do you want it to do?
<blanky> chona: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Blowfish> I just can't understand why it can't mount anything, not even hdx devices
<pierrelourens> xtknight: don't worry about it, i'll just deal with it until I install
<pierrelourens> :-P
<jelloman> !!! http://pastebin.com/870909   someone edit this so the menu is hidden and windows is on top and boots automatically >>> please!!
<gili> it seems like there is so few non-comandline options in this department of xvid to dvd creation
<Familia> hellu
<pierrelourens> xtknight: but thanks anyway.
<aletornw> helluu
<spuddogg_> bwlang, well, i have MANY GBs of data on those "2" drives I need to access from Ubuntu.  I do not know how to mount them
<pbx> jelloman: If at first you don't succeed... there might be something wrong with your approach.
<jelloman> I know pbx
<bwlang> spuddogg: it the raid is a windows raid, i don't think you can access it.
<Wimpog> bwlang: I just rebooted, and everything went well
<blanky> gili: but the command line are typically the best, in fact, most GUIs are typically just front ends to those command line solutions, and the command line solutions can be really helpful and quicker to use
<ArnottAus> xtknight: when i type sudo  iwconfig wlan0 ap any the iwevent window shows nothing... no activity at all
<jelloman> its just i'm not really handy with editing
<jelloman> I wanted someone to kindly edit it
<blanky> gili: read up on mencoder and ffmpeg
<bwlang> wimpog: with the new iftab?
<jzaun> Hello I need to be able to connect my client (rhythmbox or banshee) to iTunes7 shares... in both I see the share but no list of music.... all my friends use iTunes 7 and I'm the only one with linux. Any help would be great!
<Wimpog> bwlang: yeah
<chona> c mysql
<bwlang> wimpog: if this is a production system i would not be satisfied until i really understood what the problem was....
<ArnottAus> xtknight: iwlsit wlan0 scan says no scan results...
<gili> blanky: i dont mind the command line...and i am willing to learn
<chona> help c mysql
<bwlang> wimpog: but if it's just your personal machine you're probably fine.
<aletornw> how can i change where grub is installed with the alternate cd??
<jelloman> !!! http://pastebin.com/870909   someone edit this so the menu is hidden and windows is on top and boots automatically >>> please!!
<Wimpog> bwlang: yeah, I know, I don't know why that happened. It is my personal pc
<blanky> gili: mencoder and ffmpeg
<xtknight> jelloman: all right all right.  as long as youll stop spamming.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3423/
<jelloman> sorry just need to hurry
<jelloman> bed time :D
<xtknight> jelloman: remove the extraneous spaces, i dont know how they got there
<gili> blanky: i am just not the only one here using this machine.... there are people here that are used to standard GUI xvid to dvd who will never use the command line
<Flannel> jelloman: ontop doesn't matter!  I've been saying that.  And, xtknight, that won't work.
<gili> i have been using command line forever and dont mind learning new stuff
<Wimpog> bwlang: that never happened with eth0, and eth0's line was already in iftab
<xtknight> ArnottAus: sorry, i''m not that familiar with wireless stuf. i guess its not picking it up because it uses WEP?
<jelloman> then someone edit it right
<jelloman> bc
<jelloman> i cant
<corevette> how do you make a shortcut to a folder
<jelloman> let me repeat that...CANT
<chona> run files.c
<huck> I've tried burning a DVD from ISO twice, and still cannot play it in my home DVD player. It plays on the PC fine, but I dont know what's wrong. I havent seen any settings to change anything. I'm using GnomeBaker. Is there something better, or somethign I should do?
<bwlang> wimpog: yeah ... it's all the eth drivers that have me confused.
<ArnottAus> xtknight: yeah maybe.. this is such a pain... I've been at this for a week now...
<chona> help run c files
<xtknight> Flannel: why not?
<spuddogg> bwlang, sorry I had to reboot...Back now
<blanky> gili: Well, I'm sorry, I don't know of any GUIs, maybe you can find some though, I know about MeWig, the GUI front end for mencoder on windows, maybe there's a similar one, search synaptic, also look for a GUI front end to ffmpeg
<xtknight> chona: gcc -o executable sourcefile.c && ./executable
<meatfryer> ls
<spuddogg> bwlang, is there a GUI interface I can install for managing HDs?
<blanky> gili: if not, looks like you're on your own, but creating front ends are simple, such as using Kommander, which is what kmpg2 was written in I believe
<ArnottAus> xtknight: all i need is net access for synaptic so i can get Kdevelop...
<meatfryer> ppooo
<aletornw> how can i change where grub is installed with the alternate cd??
<meatfryer> this is NOT what I wanted
<Flannel> xtknight: once he updates his kernel, that listing gets re-written.  Which is why there's the "don't edit between these lines" warnings
<meatfryer> exit
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: Do you know how to compile and run a C program?  If not, you could also try asking for help at ##c
<gili> right
<bwlang> spuddogg: i think so... but i don't know it
<xtknight> Flannel: i assumed he wouldn't even be using linux anymore
<jturek> xtknight: how do i paste from aterm into firefox
<xtknight> ArnottAus: hmm.  well you could get it by alternate means.  or temporarily diasble wep and use mac filtering instead?
<xtknight> jturek: aterm?  why not gnome terminal?
<IdleOne> xtknight: wouldnt just commenting out the ubuntu lines make it default to booting windows and if so would that also mean that ubuntu couldnt boot?
<Flannel> jelloman: http://pastebin.com/870912'
<Flannel> er, without the '
<xtknight> jturek: in any case i have no idea.  maybe select it and right click is copy
<Flannel> xtknight: no, he just wants it to boot to windows by default.
<corevette> how do you make a shortcut to a folder?
<Flannel> jelloman: to boot to non-windows, you'll need to hit escape (or comment hiddenmenu again)
<ArnottAus> xtknight: unfortunately it's my landlord's router.. so that's not an option...
* richbum-nix waits his turn
<chona> help c packages
<jelloman> i know flannel
<aletornw> help please.. i'm instlaling ubuntu in a slave drive, windows in the master, and want to keep windows boot untouched
<Flannel> jelloman: actually, you probably want to change the timeout as well.  down to 3 or something.
<jelloman> kk
<aletornw> i want to install grub in the slave
<gili> blanky: it is one of those things that is the only reason why i still have to dualboot to windows....like i said i dont mind getting my hands dirty and learning mencoder and ffmpeg commands but the others here have tons of xvids they like burning to dvd's and they want a quick and simple solution.
<aletornw> but i cant
* corevette needs some help
<jzaun> Hello I need to be able to connect my client (rhythmbox or banshee) to iTunes7 shares... in both I see the share but no list of music.... all my friends use iTunes 7 and I'm the only one with linux. Any help would be great!
<EnsignRedshirt> !ask | richbum-nix
<ubotu> richbum-nix: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> aletornw: you can't without a bootdisk, or changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<richbum-nix> thanks...
<ArnottAus> xtknight: i tried getting the sources but the wouldn't install manually... i kept getting config errors...
<gili> blanky: it took me forever to persuad them to go the ubuntu way....
<richbum-nix> what's the syntax to connect to an irc network with a specific port?
<aletornw> i want to install grub in the slave drive, so i boot changing the boot order
<xtknight> ArnottAus: doesn't sound good.  i would just grab the binaries and copy  them to a usb stick or something
<richbum-nix> using gnome-xchat
<huck> anyone know a way to get my DVD burner to make DVD's compatible with my home DVD player?
<blanky> gili: Again, if you don't mind, search for GUI front ends in synaptic or on the net, you could also simply learn the terminal way, and write simple scripts that can extremely easy automate the process, even more so than a GUI
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: /server irc.network.com:port
<blanky> gili: but I understand you
<Jessehk> Could anyone paste the contents of a defualt .bashrc file somewhere? I deleted mine accidentally.
<richbum-nix> colon eh?  ok.. I'll try it, thanks
<gili> blanky: yeah....thats not a bad idea
<gili> blanky: anyways....thanks
<ArnottAus> xtknight: do you know where i an get the bianries from?
<corevette> i need help
<blanky> no problem gili
<xtknight> Jessehk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3424/
<chona> help php c
<ArnottAus> xtknight: i couldn't find any..
<xtknight> ArnottAus: well, the repositories
<jturek> xtknight: ok its pasted
<xtknight> jturek: i need the url
<blanky> chona: what language, chinese? spanish? french?
<jturek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3425/
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: For help with C: /join ##c
<Jessehk> xtknight, Thanks :)
<ArnottAus> xtknight: sorry mate.. you might have to explain some more... i am a moderate newb to linux.. it doesn't hit me so bad because i'm a programmer but some things still take some learning!
<aletornw> help please.. i'm instlaling ubuntu in a slave drive, windows in the master, and want to keep windows boot untouched, i want to install grub in the slave, but the alternate cd doesn't ask
<xtknight> jturek: you might ask in #linux.  im not sure.  did you try reinstalling mc?
<EnsignRedshirt> chona: For help with php: /join ##php
<jturek> xtknight: it comes up correctly in gnome-terminal
<richbum-nix> nope.. that didn't work
<Wimpog> bwlang: Thanks for your help!
<xtknight> ArnottAus: well i can see you're in a bit of a conundrum
<Wimpog> cafuego_: Thanks for your help!
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: /server irc.network.com port
<IdleOne> sorry
<xtknight> jturek: sorry, i have no idea
<blanky> aletornw: I think it doesn't matter, you could always remove it using the recovery console from the windows install CD, with the command 'FIXMBR'
<cafuego_> Wimpog: it's behaving now?
<bwlang> wimpog: sure... i just wish i could explain it better...
<an0k> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rageagainstthis_> is there a command to check all the ips on my network?
<richbum-nix> space instead?  hey Idle : P
<xtknight> ArnottAus: you'd have to manually get kdevelop to the computer somehow
<aletornw> yes but i prefer not touching windows at all
<ArnottAus> xtknight: true... very true... i just need a development machine for a project i'm working on and I have spent a week trying to do that!...
<richbum-nix> I tried that too
<brainly-green> how come I can't copy from my command line and paste into emacs
<zooted_> Hello, Planet Penguin Racer is crashing when I start the game after the initial snow screen.  It hangs and throws me back into the desktop which is frozen completely and I need to restart GDM from a shell to regain access to the box.  This is using the Nvidia legacy drivers.  Is this a known issue?
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: been a long time since I tried joining specific ports :P
<bulmer> rageagainstthis_: ifconfig -a
<blanky> ArnottAus: what's the question, which IDE?
<Wimpog> cafuego_: It is fine! Once I added line for eth1. There was already a line for eth0, so I guess that prevented eth0 from changing it's name
<ArnottAus> xtknight: i have used 2 different wireless cards.. still no good...
<richbum-nix> it gave me something different
<blanky> zooted_: so you have the drivers installed and you know you have hardware acceleration?
<Jelloman> hey flannel
<zooted_> Oh yes, the OS is Edubunty 6.10 (Edgy).
<ArnottAus> blanky: Kdevelop...
<Jelloman> it gave me error 11
<rageagainstthis_> bulmer: thanks
<blanky> ArnottAus: what?
<richbum-nix> remote closed socket
<blanky> ArnottAus: No I meant, what's the question, is the question which IDE to use?
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: then you arent supposed to connect there
<Jelloman> Saying uknown command parameter or something
<richbum-nix> lol
<iidadmin> hello every one im new to this channel
<richbum-nix> but, they're expecting me : P
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: what network and port?
<iidadmin> can u show me how to do it
<ArnottAus> blanky: oh sorry mate no... my wireless is not working so i'm trying to find a binary or something of kdevelop..
<richbum-nix> our home base.. yanno : )
<blanky> iidadmin: how to do what?
<richbum-nix> If you're the Idle I think you are
<coda__> hi there
<ArnottAus> blanky: i tried the source but i kept getting fatal config errors..
<iidadmin> experience linux
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: I dont think I am
<blanky> ArnottAus: oh, so you want to get the package of kdevelop so you can put it on your machine?
<EnsignRedshirt> brainly-green: It doesn't work if you select with left-click-and-drag, and insert with middle-click?
<Jelloman> Flannel?
<corevette> does anyone know how to make a shortcut go to a folder????
<iidadmin> soory for interupting the conversation
<wellstevesays> Can anyone help me with TightVNC?
<richbum-nix> wow.. what're the chances : )
<Pirate-king> ive got 2 folders I can't delete
<richbum-nix> 216.93.175.118 port 7100
<Pirate-king> how do I delete them I enabled permisions
<Jelloman> ?
<ArnottAus> blanky: sure if that works... then that would be great! sorry mate bit of a newb. but not too green!
<richbum-nix> its an ssl channel, and that's already enabled
<zooted_> blanky: yes, pretty sure, glxinfo reports Nvidia GLX, I tweaked xorg.conf to add [Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "on"]  which is apparently necessary for GLX to function on Edgy with the legacy nvidia drivers.  Xscreensavers are awesome, etc.
<xtknight> ArnottAus: i'm afraid it's my bed time.
<Pirate-king> empty folders
<richbum-nix> nite knight
<xtknight> ArnottAus: not sure how youre going to get kdevelop there.  i guess i'd still work on getting wireless working.
<xtknight> cya
<iidadmin> is there any substitute for scribus on desktop publishing linux
<blanky> zooted_: I'm sorry, try reasking your question, as I don't know what to do, maybe others might
<blanky> ArnottAus: hold on
<ArnottAus> xtknight: ok mate.. i really aprreciate your help! good new trick with iwevent!
<zooted_> blanky: thanks, I will.
<blanky> Guys, is there a way I can use apt-get to download the .deb file and not actually installed it? Just retrieve the debian package?
<Jelloman> Flannel!?
<Pirate-king> "/home/tear.../gspca.mod" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<iidadmin> ??
<mister_roboto> Pirate-king: to delete a directory, you must have write permission to the parent directory
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: if you have a password you might need to /server ip port:pass not sure though
<zooted_> Hello, Planet Penguin Racer is crashing when I start the game after the initial snow screen.  It hangs and throws me back into the desktop which is frozen completely and I need to restart GDM from a shell to regain access to the box.  This is using the Nvidia legacy drivers.  Is this a known issue?  The OS is Edubuntu (Edgy Eft 6.10)
<Pirate-king> tring to delete folder
<blanky> ArnottAus: edgy?
<richbum-nix> there isn't one
<BrettMeister> Hi, good folks.  Question: Does the 6.10 support WPA-PSK-AES security on wireless?
<ArnottAus> blanky: yeah wireless would be the best option... but my card refuses to properly assocaite with my ap... i have tried 2 different cards as well as edgy and dapper...
<EnsignRedshirt> blanky: check 'man apt-get', and look for the -d option.
<ArnottAus> blanky: yeah edgy now..
<blanky> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<richbum-nix> I'm there already using win/mirc, so I know its accessable
<richbum-nix> just trying to learn nix : /
<blanky> EnsignRedshirt: so, sudo apt-get install -d blah ?
<blanky> EnsignRedshirt: thanks
<zooted_> ArnottAus: sorry to jump in, is it an Atheros card and are you using Mac filtering?
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: wont let me connect either
<coda__> does anyone know how to only apply accents to vocals by using the "apostrophe + vocal" combinations?
<richbum-nix> odd.. and the thing is, I used to connect with another installation of linux
<ArnottAus> zooted_: no it's a D-Link usb card.. uses the rt73usb driver..
<blanky> ArnottAus: are you on an ubuntu machine with net at the moment? I mean, I know your machine doesn't have net, but do you have another one from which you can use apt-get?
<blanky> EnsignRedshirt: right
<blanky> ?
<BrettMeister> Does 6.10 only support WEP encription for wireless or does it support WPA PSK?
<richbum-nix> maybe it's this gnome-xchat
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: dont think linux has anything to do with it
<richbum-nix> maybe if I used the regular xchat
<ArnottAus> blanky:  no my machine I'm on now is winblows
<blanky> !repositories | richbum-nix
<ubotu> richbum-nix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<richbum-nix> me either
<coda__> I mean, I would like to apply accents only to vocals (not , or )
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: Im on reg xchat
<blanky> richbum-nix: read that, enable the other repositories, then sudo apt-get install xchat
<blanky> ArnottAus: hmm...
<EnsignRedshirt> EnsignRedshirt: That shoudl work.  You can always add the -s option to see what apt-get *would* do, without actually doing it.
<ArnottAus> zooted_: youu're right jumping in too btw! and help or advice is appreciated.. soooo frustrated!.
<EnsignRedshirt> *should
<mister_roboto> BrettMeister: if you google ubuntu wpa, the very first link is a howto
<mister_roboto> BrettMeister: google is your friend
* richbum-nix grumbles
<ArnottAus> blanky: yeah i know...
<richbum-nix> oky idle : )  thanks for the help!
<blanky> ArnottAus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/kdevelop :S
<IdleOne> richbum-nix: np sorry I couldnt help more
<richbum-nix> is cool : )
<blanky> You can probably download the package and all the packages it depends on, burn them, then put them on ubuntu and install the kdevelop package, which should automatically install the rest
<codi> need help with mythtv. got it all installed and have finished with mythsetup
<blanky> ArnottAus: sorry that's the only way I can think of it, otherwise, I'd focus more on getting my internet to work
<codi> now i'm running the backend and i get a permissions error
<codi> but i've given the proper user the correct permissions as per the walkthrough on ubuntuforums
<jriffle> how do i remove grub and install lilo
<BrettMeister> mister_roboto: Thanks for the heads-up...sorry for the bother.
<jelloman> Flannel?
<ArnottAus> blanky: thanks mate! that looks good actually.. i would love to get wireless working though.. using synaptic is so much better than downloading every package dependancy myself...
<ArnottAus> blanky: any ideas??
<blanky> ArnottAus: Unfortunately I have no experience with wireless at all, try asking your question here, describing your problem as vividly as you can, give as much information as you can, it's bound to get fixed
<ArnottAus> blanky: i have already... it largely gets ignored as there are so many people doing the same... i will try again now...
<blanky> ArnottAus: Patience :P also, check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<blanky> ArnottAus: I'd be more worried about getting your net to work than how to get kdevelop on your machine
<Pirate-king> what is the command line to find out if my nvida card is using the nvidia drivers
<bwlang> jriffle: you're making me sad... i think grub is vastly superior to lilo... but to get rid of it you simply have to setup a lilo.conf file and run lilo to overwrite the mbr
<ArnottAus> HELP!! D-Link DWLG122 rev c1 using rt73usb driver refuses to associate with my AP. Ap using WEP. Driver is associated... Using Edgy...
<ArnottAus> blanky: yeah i know.. that is pretty much what i have been focusing on...
<blanky> try ubuntuforums
<chona> help gcc doesnt work
<blanky> chona: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blanky> !gcc | chona
<ubotu> chona: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<brimondyl> Why does older version of ubuntu pick wireless better then the new versions??
<ArnottAus> blanky: i have already... i haven't found anything about this problem or anything like it..
<blanky> because newer versions suck
<bobovski> OK, who enjoys a challenge?
<brimondyl> thats what a figured
<bobovski> I need help getting my wireless working on my laptop :)
<ArnottAus> yeah but newer versions recognize more cards
<blanky> ArnottAus: No I mean, ask there, also, try asking your question over again until you get some type of response, just not 20 times per minute
<blanky> !wireless | bobovski
<ubotu> bobovski: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jriffle> bobovski, what wireless chipset do you have
<brimondyl> not mine only the older ones
<blanky> you've read that, right ArnottAus ?
<ArnottAus> blanky: ahh ok... good idea.. yeah i've read the wifi docs... sooo many times :-p
<bobovski> thanks blanky. jriffle, don't know this is my first wireless setup. what can I look for in the device manager?
<ArnottAus> blanky: going to forums now...
<blanky> ArnottAus: ask in the correct section, act as professional as you can, keep your cool, give as much information as you can
<jriffle> bobovski, what is the name of your wireless card, or run lspci and look for the wireless card there
<ArnottAus> blanky: yep no prob.. no sense being rude to ppl trying to help!!
<spuddogg> HELP!  Ok, I've got a RAID set of 2 250GB drives that Windows always saw as one 500GB drive.  Now when I 'sudo fdisk -l' I get two separate drives (sda and sdb).  Is it possible to mount the RAID set?
<jriffle> bobovski, it should say network controller: blah
<Fanactism> hey all
<bobovski> I don't see that. I have ethernet controller and cardbus bridge
<brainly-green> tramp is for remote file editing
<bwlang> spuddogg: i already told you that linux does NOT know how to read a windows software raid
<brainly-green> that can't be right
<bobovski> this is new to me...the laptop is used and all the info I have seen online is that it has wireless built in
<jriffle> bobovski, what is the model of the laptop
<verve> question.. my system locked up (was doing something in wine) and i had to hard reset.. if Ubuntu needed to fsck, would it have done it?
<bobovski> jriffle: dell inspiron 1150
<verve> 'cause i rebooted and it just booted up as usual
<AmbientMstr> Could anyone help me get Photoshop to work? I read this guide and Wine isn't working with it
<brainly-green> come on, are you telling me that emacs has NO SIMPLE WAY to sudo save to a file within emacs?
<spuddogg> bwlang, the RAID is done in my bios though
<bobovski> hurm, perhaps wireless is not standard
<blanky> AmbientMstr: ask in #winehq also tell them what version you're using
<chona> gcc: command not found
<phaedra> bobovski, Have you checked linux-laptop.net?
<blanky> chona: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chona> help gcc: command not found..i have already installed build-essential
<bobovski> phaedra
<chona> help gcc: command not found..i have already installed build-essential
<blanky> chona: we heard you
<bwlang> spuddogg: oh... there is a DIM hope then... you'll have to learn about exactly what kind of raid subsystem you're using and do some research to see if there are any linux drivers for it.  i can't help you with that... It probably won't work though - most of those built-in raids are not supported.
<bobovski> er, phaedra, no I haven't
<EnsignRedshirt> brainly-green: Try asking in #emacs
<blanky> chona: type gc then press TAB
<jriffle> bobovski, Wireless Not Standard, right from dell's site
<phaedra> bobovski, Look it up there to see if there are any known probs...
<chona> ok..then waht
<chona> then what?
<spuddogg> bwlang, that is not good news for me...If that is the case, I'll have to go back to Winblows :( :( :(
<Jelloman> Hey guys i did it
<bobovski> jriffle: can I verify that in the bios?
<Jelloman> my comp boots straight to...windows
<chona> gcalctool         gcj-dbtool-4.0    gconf-merge-tree  gconftool-2
<chona> gcj-dbtool        gconf-editor      gconftool         gcore
<Jelloman> But i have a problem
<corevette> how do you make a shortcut to a folder?
<Jelloman> how do i still keep the bios pass block
<Jelloman> it skips it
<Jelloman> ...
<Jelloman> so does anyone know how to do it
<bobovski> phaedra: ethernet card works perfectly, as does everything else. I don't see any issues with the cards
<blanky> chona: you already installed build-essential?
<bobovski> phaedra: on that site, that is
<chona> yes.. i did
<Jelloman> Flannel
<Flannel> Jelloman: hit escape to get to the grub menu
<chona> i run this: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jelloman> noooon
<bwlang> spuddogg: sorry man... thems the breaks.  If you get a decent raid card (3ware) then you'd be fine.
<Jelloman> not that
<Jelloman> i still want bios to be passworded
<jriffle> bobovski, you can go to dell.com look for support. type in the asset tag on the label on the back of the laptop and it will tell you what specs it has
<Jelloman> bc my dad needs to not be suspicious
<jriffle> bobovski, sorry gotta go for now
<Jelloman> like i put a password on bios
<Jelloman> but it skips it >>
<Flannel> Jelloman: er, grub has nothing to do with the BIOS password.
<spuddogg> bwlang, so a pci raid controller may solve my problem?  also, how do i go about finding out if the one on the motherboard is supported?
<bobovski> jriffle: thanks!
<chona> im trying it again..for the third time
<Jelloman> WEll Flannel
<Jelloman> It skips it
<Jelloman> So what am I supposed to do :\
<bwlang> spuddogg: not any pci raid card.. the promise ones are crap... most of the low end adaptec ones are just as bad.  I've only had success with 3ware cards and higher end scsi raid stuff
<kids>  yo
<Jelloman> And i dont want my dad going WDF NOOB
<junmin> hi, guys. do you if there is any keyboard shortcut for changing keyboard layout??!
<unkmar> Hmm.
<phaedra> bobovski, Try http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<bwlang> spuddogg: google is your friend when it comes to finding out just what you have on your motherboard
<kids> does any one know why my gaim internet messenger for linux keep signing me out everytime i try to sign in??
<unkmar> I have a ubuntu server install
<unkmar> I'm not even sure how to ask the system which version of ubuntu it is.
<blanky> chona: #ubuntu-ph
<an0k> why doesn't my windows key work?
<spuddogg> bwlang, after looking around in the device manager, there IS a driver installed for my on-board raid controller.  "strlist"?
<kids> it was working for a bit but now it wont stay online
<tonyyarusso> !winkey | an0k
<zooted_> Argggggh!  I need ppracer, this machine is USELESS without it!  Anyone here experiencing crashes on start with ppracer after the snowflake "press any key to start" screen?
<ubotu> an0k: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<unkmar> It was runing great prior to the PC failure.  I managed to recover the HDD before teh PC died.
<theflyingfool> i cant seem to connect to one of my samba shares, all of my other ones work
<bwlang> spuddogg: i have no idea what that is
<spuddogg> bwlang, lol, me either
<kids> lol
<AzMoo> Hey, is there any way I can stream videos across a network share?
<Bxnp> theflyingfool: firewall
<bwlang> AzMoo: have a look at vlc
<theflyingfool> Bxnp, on the win computer?
<an0k> this is what xmodmap says about my windows key:  Super_L (0x7f),  Hyper_L (0x80) . But it still isn't working
<Bxnp> on both theflyingfool
<AzMoo> bwlang, will do, cheers.
<unkmar> I've moved the HDD to another PC. it boots fine. it has a network card yet I'm don't appear to be detecting it when I run ifconfig.
<unkmar> I only see local loopback with ifconfig.
<theflyingfool> Bxnp, i didnt realize my ubuntu box had a firewall, and if it does why do my other samba shares connect
<unkmar> I know the NIC is good. I was previously using the PC with m0n0wall as a router.
<Bxnp> well by default ubuntu has no firewall enabled
<theflyingfool> Bxnp, if its wasnt firewall do you have any ideas
<Bxnp> check the samb configuration file
<Bxnp> and see if there is something strange permission wise or acces wise
<poningru> kbrosnan: it has?
<dom> is it possible to have both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy drivers on the same machine?
<dom> i have two video cards, one older than the other....
<Bxnp> yes its possible
<theflyingfool> Bxnp, is a ; = to a # in smb.conf
<dom> how? apt won't let me...
<dhr> I've installed flgrx on edgy and it appears to work.  But xvinfo says " no adaptors present".  /var/log/Xorg.0.log says "(II) Loading extension XVideo".  Any idea what's up?
<GMWeezel> How can I delete all temporary files and "*.*~" backup files?
<dhr> mplayer whines about no xv too.
<poningru> kbrosnan: rofl
<Bxnp> dunno theflyingfool, but i guess not
<Bxnp> btw there is a samba channel on this server theflyingfool
<theflyingfool> sweet
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: rm *~  ?     dunno what you mean by temporary files
<poningru> domo arigato mister_roboto
<mister_roboto> poningru:  ;)
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: e.g. I have noticed sometimes programs will leave behind backup copies. Say the file is "text.doc," it leaves "text.doc~"
<verve> how do you schedule an fsck for next reboot?
<verve> i've been googling, i can't find anything
<verve> heh
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: in case the editor crashes while editing, you have a backup
<dom> does anyone know how to install both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy on the same machine?
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: I know that but I want to know how to get rid of them.
<holycow> just delete them
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: ok, so use "rm"  :)
<brainly-green> how do I tell which other application has a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/?
<holycow> open up nautilus press ctrl/h and delete
<bulmer> brainly-green: man lsof
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: In all of my folders.
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: Recursive.
<holycow> man grep
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: find / -name "*~" -exec rm {} \;
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: seems a little risky to me
<Pirate-king> hello
<poningru> verve: you have to do a cron job @reboot
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: How so, Mr. Ro-ba-to?
<poningru> verve: do you have experience with crontab entries?
<brainly-green> lsof | grep dpkg gives no result
<poningru> http://www.nat32.com/nat32e/htm/cron.htm
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: well... you might wipe something you actually want. but if you're sure, the above command will get rid of all files that end in tilde, if you have permission
<Pirate-king> was installing nvidia drivers accedently erased one line in XvMCConfig and was just supposed to add a line does anyone know the other line?
<poningru> verve: look at the end
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: I haven't edited any files so I don't think I will. I have a complete backup if I do.
<chona> help defragment
<Pirate-king> did this     * Enable XvMC by creating the nVidia XvMC configuration file
<Pirate-king> sudo gedit /etc/X11/XvMCConfig
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: have at it then :)
<Pirate-king> and was supposed to add a line
<verve> poningru, so i edit my crontab, or root's?
<brainly-green> I'm trying to do sudo apt-get install emacs-snapshot
<Pirate-king> libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1that one...but I also erase one line...and that is the line I need
<ArnottAus> blanky: i'm heading to bed mate.. too much for me! thanks for your help mate!
<brainly-green> it tells me "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable"
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel: you can use the "find" without the "-exec" stuff on the end if you want to see the files it finds first
<blanky> ArnottAus: no problem, later
<GMWeezel> mister_roboto: Beat you to it but thanks.
<brainly-green> however lsof | grep dpkg gets me nada
<brainly-green> so why else could the resource be unavailable, if it's not open by another process?
<mister_roboto> brainly-green: did you use sudo?
<Lord_Drachenblut> i'm trying to run a crontab job the entry i have is 0 17 * * * drachenblut /home/goldenpod/goldenpod-0.6/goldenpod
<Lord_Drachenblut> but it doesn't run hoping for any suggestions
<JackBandit> can anyone help me... I was trying some new window managers and now everything is a dark gray, how can I change this all back to normal in KDE?
<ledemente> Hi all, I'm trying to install w32codecs, but I got "E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<brainly-green> ah thanks mister_roboto
<mister_roboto> brainly-green: owned by root :)
<Flannel> !w32codecs | ledemente
<ubotu> ledemente: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bulmer> brainly-green: your usage of lsof seems quite not right.. you have to use some options
<chona> how to defrag
<brainly-green> also thanks bulmer
<Music_Shuffle> !defrag | chona
<ubotu> chona: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<JackBandit> how do I change the window color from the nasty gray from Afterstep to normal in KDE
<Jordan_U__> JackBandit: #kubuntu
<JackBandit> #kubuntu
<Lord_Drachenblut> can anyone help me out with a crontab entry
<JackBandit> join #kubuntu
<JackBandit> shoot
<Pirate-king> tried to fix my graphics card nvidia now it only stays at one resolution
<bwlang> Lord_Drachenblut: google probably can... if you're still having trouble you might consider a GUI crontab editor
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: what's the question?
<bobovski> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lord_Drachenblut> mister_roboto: here is the entry i have 0 17 * * * drachenblut /home/goldenpod/goldenpod-0.6/goldenpod but the job never runs
<blanky> hehe
<seravitae> hey guys i bought a USB to LPT cable, lpspci shows a device connected, but how can i check if the LPT port is there? should it map it in /dev/ or something?
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: are you getting any mail or are you seeing errors in /var/log/messages?  probably you're getting an error
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: oftentimes it's something stupid like something not in the path
<seravitae> oh sweet it shows up with usblp0 in dev.
<seravitae> sorted :)
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: but it should send an email, maybe to root, and there will be an error logged.
<brainly-green> how can I find out what wireless driver I'm using?  I believe it's ndiswrapper but it was automatically configured
<Lord_Drachenblut> mister_roboto: in the /var/log/messages all i'm getting is -- MARK --
<Avery> i killed my graphics stuff - blah - i hate linux
<seravitae> how can i find out what devices are in my system are connected to /dev items?
<seravitae> like if i plug a device in, and it shows up in /dev, how do i know which one's which.
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: is there a cron.log?  you also have to look at the time you were trying to run the job (5:00pm)
<triplah> seravitae: you mean usb devices?
<triplah> seravitae: do you mean storage ones?
<seravitae> no
<seravitae>  i plugged in a usb paralell port adapter and it came up as usbp0
<seravitae> i plugged in a usb serial port adapter and did ls /dev | grep usb again and nothing came up
<chrae> where directory does apt-get download .debs to?
<triplah> seravitae: what does dmesg tell you?
<seravitae> it tells me where it is. :P thanks heh
<triplah> :P
<brainly-green> how do you view devices and drivers?
<brainly-green> ideally from command line
<seravitae> brainly-green: lspci, lsusb
<triplah> brainly-green: in general there is not a simple answer to that. but there are ways of seeing some of them
<triplah> seravitae: has just mentioned a couple
<brainly-green> I am looking for the driver for my wireless card
<triplah> you can look through /proc and /sys too, though i wouldnt reccomend that to the feint hearted
<triplah> brainly-green: well if its usb, check lsusb, if its pci check lspci
<brainly-green> it's pci but I don't see it
<brainly-green> it wouldn't show up as "ethernet" would it?
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: i just now put this in my crontab and it works: 54 * * * * ls -l /home/user >/tmp/user.log
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: no user id in there
<Avery> i don't have an /etc/inittab - is that bad?
<FlipFlopnFly> Can anyone recommend a good video card for Ubuntu?
<mister_roboto> Lord_Drachenblut: actually, the cron log is going to /var/log/syslog
<psyoblade> hello
<FlipFlopnFly> hi
<psyoblade> I am having trouble installing
<psyoblade> driving me nuts
<FlipFlopnFly> Whats wrong?
<psyoblade> well the install stalls
<psyoblade> I checked the memory with MEMTEST and its ok
<monzie> hi all
<brainly-green> how do I change my key mappings?  I want my caps lock to be a ctrl key
<mister_roboto> ls -lrt
<mitrovarr> does anyone know a good guide to getting samba working?  one that actually works?
<monzie> i am trying to install VMWare on ubuntu 6.10
<psyoblade> It stalls at the 31%
<monzie> it gives an error message saying Unable to find any instance of the super-server "inetd" or "xinetd".  It is
<monzie> possible that you do not have one of these packages installed on this machine.
<monzie> Please install "inetd" or "xinetd"
<monzie> how do i install inetd?
<Madpilot> psyoblade, on the very first menu the install CD shows, one of the options is "Test This CD" - did you run that?
<psyoblade> yeah
<psyoblade> no problem
<psyoblade> burned the CD at 4x
<psyoblade> and checked the Md5sum
<psyoblade> it checks out
<ForgeAus> um something messed up my ubuntu-minimal how do I fix it?
<mister_roboto> psyoblade: how much ram to you have?
<zooted_> What is the Debian command line foo to have apt-get tell one the package that provides a particular executable?
<ForgeAus> I copied much back from the Live CD but doesn't quite boot
<psyoblade> 512MB
<rotero> Hello, everyone.
<tamacracker> What's up guys.
<ForgeAus> zooted not sure what you mean by that exactly
<psyoblade> I am having the same problem as these guys but I dont have a solution http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-97834.html
<digitalfox> this is problematic
<ForgeAus> normally its apt-get install <packagename here>
<rotero> Having some trouble installing 6.10 on a Celeron machine.
<mister_roboto> psyoblade: you could always try the alternate installer if you can't get the graphical one to work
<digitalfox> has anyone had any problems since the latest kernel update?
<rotero> Xserver won't start, complains about no displays.  I've tried a few different boot options.
<ForgeAus> kernel update? possibly
<ForgeAus> ahh yes I got that problem
<tamacracker> that is the damn problem
<tamacracker> i updated
<tamacracker> and i had to freakin reinstall ubuntu.
<tamacracker> ><
<psyoblade> I wanted to install server version
<digitalfox> Well, now I'm getting complaints about not being able to access my root device
<psyoblade> I need to setup a LAMP
<ForgeAus> I can access my root device
<digitalfox> I booted into a LiveCD and tried mounting the drive
<digitalfox> works fine
<zooted_> ForgeAus: for example I know ppracer is at /usr/games/ppracer.  How do I determine which package provides /usr/bin/ppracer?
<ForgeAus> its my ubuntu-minimal thats a mess
<digitalfox> at first I thought the Herd2 installer munched my harddrive
<zooted_> oops
<ForgeAus> zooted um websearch perhaps?
<digitalfox> which honestly would've bothered me less than this :/
<ForgeAus> try googling ppracer it might have some info on what package provides it?
<digitalfox> assuming this problem is indeed what I think it is
<zooted_> ForgeAus: for example I know ppracer is at /usr/games/ppracer.  How do I determine which package provides /usr/games/ppracer, rather? :)
<rotero> Is it possible to run the alternate/no graphics installer from the standard disc?
<digitalfox> rotero: no, unfortunately :/
<ClintChance> Can some one help me out here, i want to do a Dj setup to stream to another server. but i need GUI apps
<digitalfox> I believe the alternate installer is installs from deb packages, whereas the standard installer is image-based
<digitalfox> (I may be wrong, haven't done a minimal install in a while)
<ForgeAus> digifox I had it booting into a recovery console of some kind (busybox using ash shell - didn't know what to do in there)
<zooted_> ForgeAus:  I will ask on #debian.
<rotero> digitalfox:  Bummer.  Would be nice not to have to d/l and burn again.
<chona_> help installing smarty
<ForgeAus> so I booted of the live cd and copied some stuff over
<chona_> help in installing smarty
<ForgeAus> ok zooted
<digitalfox> rotero: yeh, I hear that
<ForgeAus> and I got it MOSTLY booting like 75%
<rotero> digitalfox:  But makes sense, I guess.
<ForgeAus> but it just doesn't quite get there
<ForgeAus> doesnt start X
<ForgeAus> (or KDM or whatever)
<psyoblade> so i dont know what exactly is stalling the install for ubuntu server
<ForgeAus> (note: its a kubuntu install)
<digitalfox> rotero: well, Ideally they'd have an text frontend for the imagebased installer
<digitalfox> (it couldn't be more than a few k)
<chona_> help in installing smarty
<ClintChance> Can some one help me out here, i want to do a Dj setup to stream to another server. but i need GUI apps
<Pelo> does someone know of a way to identify and remove orphan dependencies and libraries ?
<chona_> can someone help me how to install smarty...???
<ForgeAus> sudo apt-get autoremove?
<dbglt> are there any issueswith mysqld on feisty upgrade? Can't seem to get it running - starting it manually tells me it is already running/the port is bound (which is not the case). Any ideas?
<Pelo> chona_, this might help http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ForgeAus> or is it sudo dpkg --autoremove... something like that
<ForgeAus> just be Careful Pelo
<Pelo> thanks forge
<ForgeAus> I recently did t hat
<brainly-green> hey I just did xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Control_L" to remap my caps lock key to another control key
<ForgeAus> and it removed ubuntu-minimal!
<ForgeAus> now my kubuntu doesn't boot!
<brainly-green> do I have to restart to see that happening
<ala> hi... there is a program that i would like to start everytime  i boot my edgy server as root... anyone know where i can put it?
<tamacracker> How do I install Nicotine+ 1.2.6.tar.gz
<brainly-green> because my caps lock is still working as an ordinary caps lock
<Pelo> ForgeAus,  there isn't much to be carefull with , it'S just one line
<ForgeAus> it was probably a dud package that I installed...
<ForgeAus> lol no I meant the packages it finds to auto remove
<ForgeAus> be careful about them
<ForgeAus> DONT get rid of anything important
<digitalfox> ala: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<zooted_> ForgeAus:  For future reference apt-file if the package is not installed, or "dpkg -S" if it is.
<digitalfox> ala: but the best thing is to write your own init script, or check if the program doesn't already have one
<tamacracker> How do I install Nicotine+ 1.2.6.tar.gz   Someone please help me.
<ala> digitalfox:  i put it in there... but it doesn't seem to start
<ForgeAus> ahh to search the package for a binary it builds?
<ForgeAus> (zooted)
<SilentDis> hello :)
<ForgeAus> hey Dis
<SilentDis> I'm looking for a hardware recommendation... I'd like to purchase a TV Tuner card, and I'd like to be sure it'll work well with linux.  anyone have a suggestion? :)
<ForgeAus> good question Dis, I have no idea
<ForgeAus> but then I'm still pretty much a newbie when it comes to Linux
<ForgeAus> (but I'm learning)
<kelsin> SilentDis: my friend and I just built a mythtv box and used the PVR150 card from WinTV
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, if i'm here, it's usually to either help others, or it's an off the wall problem/question hehe :)
<ForgeAus> hehe
<SilentDis> kelsin, works well I take it?
<ForgeAus> maybe you can help me!
<ForgeAus> my kubuntu doesn't boot
<ForgeAus> (it almost boots
<kelsin> SilentDis: uses the ivtv driver, and works fine in gentoo, I don't have experience with it in ubuntu
<ForgeAus> just not quite fully)
<ForgeAus> gets to about 75% complete
<SilentDis> !enter | ForgeAus just a friendly reminder
<ubotu> ForgeAus just a friendly reminder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kelsin> SilentDis: but it seems to be a highly recomended card for mythtv boxes, therefore I would assume it's a good starting point to your search
<ForgeAus> is there a way I can find out what of (I'm guessing ubuntu-minimal) is missing?
<SilentDis> kelsin, hitting tEh interweb and clogging the tubes searching for it now :)
<ForgeAus> I already copied bits from the LiveCD that I could find that were missing that helped
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, what happens when you try to boot?  what version of Kubuntu?  do you get an error at all?
<ForgeAus> edgy (ie 6.10?) ...
<ForgeAus> no error, just freezes at 75% through the bar before the login screen
<digitalfox> ala: what is the program in questino?
<digitalfox> question*?
<ForgeAus> unless theres a textmode behind that bar that gives an error I can't see
<digitalfox> I'm kinda dealing with a minor crisis of my own :)
<ala> digitalfox: ganglia
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, Edgy is 6.10, yes.  ok, so this is a hd install, correct?  was it working before?  does the livecd boot?
<ForgeAus> yes HDD install
<ForgeAus> and yes it was working
<digitalfox> hrm, not sure
<ForgeAus> I'm running from a LiveCD now
<SilentDis> !enter > ForgeAus
<psyoblade> my ubuntu during install hangs at the 31% mark where the "Installing core packaging" everytime. I have used 6.06 and 6.10 server i386 version for the install. The CD checks out fine with the test and the md5sum. The CD was burned at 4x. 512 MB Memory is fine with the MEMTEST. How do I get around this? Iwant to setup a LAMP server
<digitalfox> ala: you sure ganglia doesn't have it's own init script?
<SilentDis> !who > ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<ala> digitalfox:  actually it does have it....stupid me
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, ok, what changes were made that made it stop working?  what have you done so far to try to fix it?  i'm trying to get more info on exactly what is going wrong :)
<zero88> can someone help me with emerald themer.i have a theme selected vut dont know how to load it.anyone know how??
<SilentDis> zero88, once selected, a theme in emerald will load right away, without any further button pushing, asuming beryl is running properly
<ForgeAus> ok well what I *think* happened was I upgraded to a dud package that somehow decided ubuntu-minimal was obsolete (since I got a message that I could auto-remove stuff, and ubuntu-minimal was in that list)... so I think its erroneously deleted something from ubuntu-minimal
<zero88> hmm, i hink there might be somethingwrong with beryl.how do i load that?
<SilentDis> zero88, if it doesn't seem to be applied, click the beryl-manager icon, choose beryl as your windows manager, and then choose to restart beryl from the same menu
<SilentDis> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, can you get the box to boot to a recovery console?
<zero88> silentdis would i have beryl if i had emerald?
<ForgeAus> yes
<SilentDis> zero88, they go hand in hand.  yes.
<ForgeAus> but I odn' tknow what commands or how to use recovery console
<zero88> silentdis i cant seem to find beryl under prefrences
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, from the recovery console, as root, type this:  aptitude install ubuntu-minimal
<ForgeAus> thankx
<ForgeAus> I'll try it
<ForgeAus> brb
<ForgeAus> one way or another
<SilentDis> zero88, do you see a beryl icon (the red gem) in your system bar?
<zero88> silentdis no only the green
<SilentDis> zero88, what version of k/x/ed/ubuntu are you running, and what packages did you install so far to get as far as you have?
<zero88> silentdis XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<zero88> Nvidia Absent, checking for texture_from_pixmap
<zero88> texture_from_pixmap Present
<zero88> beryl: No composite extension
<corevette> how do you make a shortcut to a folder?
<SilentDis> zero88, ahhh, you started setting up beryl, but it found you didn't have your nvidia card setup right?
<zero88> i beleive so,im not sure, i think i used apt-get to install it and it did it by itself
<SilentDis> corevette, define what you mean by 'shortcut'.  a symbolic link, or just an icon somewhere you can click on
<zero88> im not sure i have an nvidia card?
<SilentDis> zero88, what version of ubuntu?
<corevette> an icon slientdis
<zero88> dapper
<SilentDis> corevette, where would you like the icon?
<corevette> desktop silentdis
<SilentDis> corevette, Ubuntu 6.10?
<zero88> silentdis , im using 6.06 dapper drake
<danf_1979> Uhm, I'm updating from dapper to etch and the update just died....... :/
<corevette> yes silentdis
<danf_1979> upgrading I mean
<SilentDis> zero88, there's LOTS of problems getting beryl working right under dapper.  it's possible, just not great.  I'd recommend checking out !envy first, and getting your vid card drivers squared away first though :)
<SilentDis> corevette, right click your desktop, and choose "create launcher"
* Avery gives up on ubuntu and uninstalls it
<corevette> ok silentdis
<zero88> silentdis,ok sound good, but i beleive my driver cards are installed, but how owuld i check to see if theey are generic or the ones i need.also what is anvy?
<corevette> silentdis what next
<SilentDis> corevette, Type:  Application.  Name:  whatever you want.  Command:  nautilus /path/to/folder.  Comment: whatever you want.
<SirBob1701> were the nvidia drivers updated in the last 2 weeks?
<SilentDis> !envy | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<corevette> thanks silentdis
<SilentDis> corevette, nt :)
<zero88> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zero88> silentdis thanks
<SilentDis> zero88, nt :)
<corevette> what folder are all the icon graphics in?
<SilentDis> SirBob1701, I don't know.  but I didn't see a notice from Alberto Milone yet :)
<glyn> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SirBob1701> thanks silent
<SilentDis> corevette, /usr/share/pixmaps usually will show you a good selection for your icon needs :)
<SirBob1701> Anyone know if your running 2 montiors and you launch a game how to disable one monitor?
<SilentDis> SirBob1701, just curious here:  why would you want to disable one?  does a full-screen game split across both for you?
<zero88> one more question.how owuld i know if its an nvidia or ati???
<SirBob1701> ya it does
<SirBob1701> in particularly savage right now
<SilentDis> zero88, the envy script will take care of all that for you.  alternately, you can run lspci from the prompt and get a listing :)
<SirBob1701> haven't had a chance to install any other "full screen" games lol
<SilentDis> SirBob1701, I have yet to muck with multiple monitors under X, so I am sorry to report I'm not sure how to help on that one.  I tend to run my games in windows though personally.  *shrug*
<chona_> how can i install smarty - a template engine...
<SilentDis> !smarty
<ubotu> smarty: Template engine for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1 (edgy), package size 178 kB, installed size 792 kB
<SirBob1701> ya its what i'm keeping xp around for that and Visual Studio 2005 lol
<brainly-green> what's the best way to find a file containing a given string?
<SilentDis> chona_, type sudo aptitude install smarty
<brainly-green> or how do I find the driver, given that I know the interface is ath0?
<zero88> silentdis, how would i know what kind of driver i should install?
<SilentDis> SirBob1701, sorry, not "windows" the operating system, a "window", on the desktop, not full screen lol.  I haven't booted Microsoft Windows in nearly 8 months now lol
<SirBob1701> haha
<SilentDis> zero88, do you see your vid card listed in lspci?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know a good gui backup tool
<MrWamu> Hey does anyone know where I can find a nice long list of detailed Ubuntu tags
<MrWamu> ?
<SirBob1701> I've moved my java programming and php over
<SirBob1701> just gotta get apache to actually pick up on the php module now
<unkmar> This is so annoying,  I can b slap any windows based system to do anything that it is capable of.
<SilentDis> !backup | theflyingfool
<ubotu> theflyingfool: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unkmar> I had this ubuntu server running.
<SirBob1701> got a long list of stuff i gotta do growing lol
<unkmar> Now, I just need to patch it back into shape.
<theflyingfool> ok this is a stupid question but when people do the !random thing| what is that suppose to mean to me
<glyn> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SirBob1701> apache and php5 modules add, gtk and GCC/G++ don't link right
<SilentDis> unkmar, linux is different from windows.  to quote a famous green muppet:  You must unlearn what you have learned. :)
<zero88> silentdis Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller
<SirBob1701> apache and ruby
<SirBob1701> don't work right
<unkmar> I've had a switch of hardware. I need the HDD is all that is the same.
<SilentDis> zero88, ahh, you have neither then :)  you'll be looking for info on the intel family of gpus... I think they've open sourced everything in that regard, so it should be in the mains or at most in the backports.
<unkmar> The nic is what I need to be recongnized.
<corevette> how come i can't open up a PNG with gimp?
<MrWamu> Anybody read 2600?
<unkmar> I know that the file I need to edit is likely to be /etc/network/interfaces.
<unkmar> I'm not afraid of the system, I'm simply ignorant.
<zero88> silentdis, oh ok.so i have no drivers installed huh?
<SilentDis> MrWamu, officially, no.  unofficially is another story ;)  what's up?
<SilentDis> zero88, it sounds like beryl is set to look for an nvidia driver for some reason.  does the graphics chipset you have do 3d stuff?  IE, play fancy 3d games in windows?
<ForgeAus> Dis you there?
<tamacracker> Hey can someone help me mount my Primary Slave Drive?
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, nope, i left, was killed, and replaced by an evil alien clone O.o
<ForgeAus> rofl
<atarinox> hi, does anyone know how to play embedded windows media video in the Epiphany browser
<zero88> silentdis, um im pretty sure not ones like war of worldcraft, i have a laptop.but is a duo core, i g ram
<ForgeAus> 2 problems, when I rebooted into recovery console that bit worked.. aptitude didn't (no network?) when I tried an apt-get from the command line after that complained something about readonly filesystem
<SilentDis> tamacracker, does it have a partition on it?  what kind of partition?
<tamacracker> it used to be my linux ext3 drive
<SilentDis> zero88, business class or consumer class?
<chona_> im using Vmware server for windows..and installed ubuntu in it.. can i get files from my windows OS and transfer it in ubuntu?
<brainly-green> what's the key in XDM to copy text
<ForgeAus> tama also what kind of drive is it, ide, sata, scsi?
<tamacracker> actually i could get gparted right?
<brainly-green> it's not ctrl-c
<tamacracker> ide
<ForgeAus> yeah gparted might help
<zero88> consumer
<tamacracker> alright let me download that first, and ill be back
<ForgeAus> gives you what partitions you got but I don't know if it does mounting or not
<three> has anyone installed jokosher with the 0.2 script
<ForgeAus> chona, depends what filesystem
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, it sounds like something really hosed you.  My PERSONAL feeling would be to reinstall, but I'd not do that if I were you, and instead wait for another guru to happen by.  really depends on how much data you've got that you need to save on the install, and how much time you've put into it.
<SirBob1701> anyone know how to manually add modules to apache (particularly php5 and ruby) the a2enmod doesn't work for some odd reason
<zero88> silentdis would i need to know my chipset to install the drivers?
<ForgeAus> windows XP/2000 can read ext3 from ubuntu with ext2ifs driver from fs-driver.org
<ForgeAus> and vice versa you can READONLY mount NTFS in linux
<SilentDis> zero88, it would help.  what kind of laptop is it?  make/model
<ForgeAus> lol Dis, thanx
<zero88> silentdis one sec
<ForgeAus> I'd rather not reinstall... so another guru sounds good
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, you can only SAFELY read NTFS partitions from linux, true.  Windows has an EXT2 filesystem driver available, and there are some inroads to making NTFS read/write from linux.  see !fuse
<ForgeAus> for now I can use the LiveCD and I can access my drives, etc...
<zero88> silentdis its a gateway mx6956 notebook
<ForgeAus> ahh fuse... yes I had that when my kubuntu worked
<SilentDis> zero88, checking specs, one moment.
<mikejanssen> heh
<zero88> silentdis ok thanks
<mikejanssen> i dl'd ubuntu-ultimate1.1.iso the other day
<mikejanssen> i rox0r!
<brainly-green> how do I copy paste text using the keyboard?  what's the shorcut?
<SirBob1701> lol
<SirBob1701> ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<ForgeAus> slackware has a network config command... forgot the name of it
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> brb
<zero88> silentdis on the box under video/audio it says intel graphics media accelerator 950
<SirBob1701> any other programmers here?
<atrus> ForgeAus: a regular net connection should work under single-user mode, maybe not wireless. if you got "read only filesystem" errors (which, btw, it would be really nice to see the actual error message you got), you should boot your livecd and see what fsck has to say about the partition. oh, and back-up any important files off of it now, just to be on the safe side.
<glyn> hey how do I remove a module if it's in use?
<|PiP|> how can i install mysql support for php5-cli ?
<glyn> sudo modprobe -r gspca FATAL: Module gspca is in use.
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> mx...retail gateway
<mikejanssen> H8!!
<SilentDis> zero88, that's a nice little laptop i must admit... still searching hehe
<tamacracker> ForgeAus... my gparted recognizes my Primary Slave drive.. but I cannot mount it.
<brainly-green> no SirBob1701 it is not ctrl-c and ctrl-v
<SirBob1701> PiP you check synaptic?
<brainly-green> it just beeps at me when I try that
<SirBob1701> brainly works for me
<ForgeAus> slave DRIVE yes but what about partitions on the drive?
<mikejanssen> brainly
<tamacracker>  /dev/hdb1
<mikejanssen> you cant ctrl+v in terminal
<tamacracker> ext3
<mikejanssen> gotta right click then paste
<SirBob1701> standard ubuntu brainly?
<glyn> anyone know how to remove a module that's in use?
<atrus> or shift-ctrl-v
<brainly-green> but how to copy in terminal then
<zero88> silentdis :) thanks, im pretty satisfied with it, especially with ubuntu :) had t get rid of the windows sence ive had ubuntu
<ForgeAus> ok then the mount command should be sudo mount /dev/hdb1 <directory here>
<SirBob1701> rightclick paste lol
<atrus> glyn: generally, you have to figure out how to kill the things using it, if possible.
<SirBob1701> ;)
<brainly-green> I don't want to right click, stupid to right click
<ForgeAus> (normally I do a sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 first to mount it to)
<psyoblade> is it possible to setup a LAMP with the alternative install?
<SirBob1701> i wanna know how to copy from one vi to the next with out mosue lol
<atrus> brainly-green: look at the edit menu, and read the keyboard shortcuts next to the actions you want to perform.
<SilentDis> zero88, i have winxp still on this machine.  a waste of 20gb of perfectly good HD space at this point lol
<tamacracker> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 Storage  <- like that?
<ForgeAus> so it becomes sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 then sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<tamacracker> ok so do that instead?
<glyn> atrus:  is there any way I could tell what's using it?
<ForgeAus> try that
<tamacracker> ok
<glyn> atrus:  Right now I have no programs open and it's still giving me that message
<brainly-green> ahh shift ctrl c
<brainly-green> friggin menus
<mikejanssen> i have run out of things to do in ubuntu i think...in 2 weeks
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> i cant think of anything else to install
<mikejanssen> or change...
<ForgeAus> technically I think your meant to give it a type flag but it autodetects if your lucky :)
<mikejanssen> i could try WINE
<mikejanssen> i guess
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, as an aside, to chain commands from a prompt, you can put && between them.  so, sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 && sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 -o user
<atrus> glyn: lsof may tell you, but it's not exactly easy to read.
<brainly-green> I'm still no closer to finding out what my wireless driver is, I can't find it in devide manager and lspci says nothing about it
<ForgeAus> whats the -o user bit?
<mikejanssen> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<brainly-green> interface ath0, and it's not ethernet
<zero88> silentdis really it is, i accidentally erased mine when installing ubuntu, but when i tried to dual boot, and had to load windows agian then all teh drivers and everything, i said heck with it, just the same as linux.so i got rid of it
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, allows user level access to the partition, so you don't have to use root to get to it (assuming it's a file system such as ntfs/ext3/etc)
<SirBob1701> good to know bout the shift + ctrl + c
<zero88> silentdis, plus almost everything is free here :)
<tamacracker> ForgeAus that didn't work bro
<tamacracker> still unmounted.
<ForgeAus> tama what error did it say
<tamacracker> nothing
<tamacracker> it went back to root.
<glyn> hmm the lsof doesn't really help it shows a big page and I can't even scroll up
<SilentDis> zero88, welcome to the biggest and best benefit of FOSS :)
<ForgeAus> uh?
<tamacracker> lol yeah
<glyn> is there any way to delete modules without using modprobe -r?
<ForgeAus> when you did cd /media/hdb1 you went back to root?
<tamacracker> i closed "My Coputer" window
<tamacracker> then reopened it
<ForgeAus> wait
<ForgeAus> it should look like root
<tamacracker> i didn't do cd
<ForgeAus> because it is a root
<brainly-green> in my /proc/sys/net/wlan/ath0 directory I have something called associated_sta
<zero88> silentdis oh ya
<brainly-green> but I can't cat it
<ForgeAus> wait... so your browsing in nautilus or konqueror?
<tamacracker> who?
<tamacracker> me?
<ForgeAus> yes
<SilentDis> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tamacracker> im browsing with gnome's uh... not konquorer (assuming that's only for kde)
<ForgeAus> nautilus is what gnome uses (I think) mostly
<zero88> silentdis i used DSL for a whyle..but once i read of ubuntu in a mag, i tried it out.and was surprised that it worked perfectly.with DSL i couldnt do much at all
<tamacracker> yes
<ForgeAus> anyway... thats not a problem
<tamacracker> im on gnome
<tamacracker> ok
<ForgeAus> see the thing up the top has some buttons with the path your in?
<tamacracker> yeah
<ForgeAus> should show home (and/or user) when your on home...
<SilentDis> zero88, I've actually got a crappy little laptop to my right with DSL installed on it lol.  I use X over SSH and just run apps on my main 'puter :)
<ForgeAus> then theres a white square icon at the start?
<ForgeAus> looks like a toolbar kinda
<ForgeAus> press on the white square one, should be the filesystem's root
<Jimb00b> i use torrent alot on my pc so if i switch to ubuntu will i still be about to use torrents?
<Jimb00b> able*
<zero88> silentdsl you using dsl off livecd or install?
<tamacracker> wait
<tamacracker> yeah
<SilentDis> zero88, ok, I just confirmed that the gfx drivers should be loaded with the default edgy install for your vid card.  it sounds like, for whatever reason, you've got a different set selected though.
<tamacracker> im in my Computer
<tamacracker> meaning i should see all my drives.
<SilentDis> zero88, from a prompt, type this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ForgeAus> ok so your back to the directory it shows stuff like bin, root, var, etc?
<ForgeAus> in the big window with the icons
<SilentDis> zero88, step through it slowly, and make sure you pick the intel chipset driver
<tamacracker> no
<tamacracker> z.,
<tamacracker> that's home
<ForgeAus> your in windows?
<zero88> silentdis ok thanks will do, but im not using edgy
<tamacracker> computer:///
<ForgeAus> no home should be the one where you store your datafiles
<tamacracker> ^ that folder
<glyn> anyone know why the module for my cam was working perfectly, and then all of a sudden stops working?
<ForgeAus> the / directory is the one we want with bin var local sys root and all those directories
<Jimb00b> i use torrent alot on my pc so if i switch to ubuntu will i still be able to use torrents?
<ForgeAus> under there one of them should be media
<tamacracker> Force in this window, I can only see my CD drives and my primary hard drive
<SilentDis> zero88, doh, yeah, you said that :p sorry.  aargh, let me check synaptic real quick, see if I can give you a quick install line.  hold please, your call is important to us *queue muzak version of Stairway to Heaven*
<Trainwreck> Jimb00b yes
<tamacracker> Forge*
<Trainwreck> Jimb00b, torrents work in linux perfectly
<ForgeAus> hmm.... what distro is this ubunutu?
<Jimb00b> what do i use?
<tamacracker> edgy
<Trainwreck> you can use azureus
<Trainwreck> or bittornado
<ForgeAus> ok... tamacracker can you browse to the directory /
<ForgeAus> ?
<tamacracker> /home/tamacracker
<zero88> silentdis haha will do, also should i upgrade? and if i should how do i?
<tamacracker> yes
<tamacracker> im in there now
<ForgeAus> no /home no /user no /anything just /
<tamacracker> im in /
<ForgeAus> ok from / then find media
<ForgeAus> should show up as an icon somehwere
<brainly-green> how the hell do I find my Wireless Driver~! I'm looking through all directories with "ath0" in their names and I can't find it
<SilentDis> !upgrade | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tamacracker> whoa
<brainly-green> and it's not in device manager
<ForgeAus> what?
<tamacracker> ForgeAUS so... basically my linux thinks that my hard drive is just a folder, not a hard drive, yes?
<ForgeAus> yes basically
<ForgeAus> in a sense yes
<zero88> thnk you  yall :)
<tamacracker>  /media/hdb1
<ForgeAus> theres no C: just /
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> go to media then hdb1
<tamacracker> ha i just gotta make a shortcut to this folder.
<ForgeAus> and voila you should be looking at your partition you mounted
<tamacracker> ok cool
<ForgeAus> you can do that
<Flannel> tamacracker: correct, everything on linux is just a file (well, and directories)
<ForgeAus> just make a desktop item
<SilentDis> zero88, your driver is in the xserver-xorg-video-i810 package.  so, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<PWill> So is everyone buying Vista?
<ForgeAus> Flannel even printers :)
<PWill> :-P
<tamacracker> That's another question I have... Can I make a docking panel?
<brainly-green> it shows up in Network Tools as an Unknown Interface
<ForgeAus> Flannel can you assist me? my kubuntu is damaged again
<tamacracker> so I can put all my icons onto it like Kubuntu?
<minerale> hello, I accidentally deleted myself from all groups, I added myself to audio and myowngroup , can someone give me the other default gruops ( paste me the contens of id)
<SilentDis> PWill, here's your flame retardant suit, I do wish you luck though.  *snicker*
<zero88> silentdis ok kool thanks ima do that now
<ForgeAus> tama I don't see why not
<Jimb00b> so i just use what ever i want for torrents? i thought i couldnt run exe files without wine?
<brainly-green> uh oh
<glyn> is there a way I can list what programs are running?
<brainly-green> maybe it stopped working?  it used to be working though
<tamacracker> ok let me go ahead and start messing with all my stuff now :P
<tamacracker> thanks ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> lol tama, hav fun
<SilentDis> zero88, after you install that, do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  choose the i810 option :)
<PWill> SilentDis: Thanks, I'll need it.
<ForgeAus> no problem
<tamacracker> :)
<tamacracker> im sure ill be back
<zero88> silentdis,ok then go from theere?
<ForgeAus> thats ok I probably won't be here
<ForgeAus> rofl
<Flannel> ForgeAus: you're welcome to describe your problem.  I haven't used a GUI in years, let alone KDE. ;)
<tamacracker> lol
<SilentDis> PWill, I did just order 20 CDs from shipit myself.  gonna drop 'em next to the display of vista at wal-mart and best buy :D
<Flannel> minerale: flannel adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Flannel> minerale: obviously, you shouldn't be a member of flannel ;)
<PWill> SilentDis: Brilliant!
<zero88> silentdis was that comman supposed to remove files?
<ForgeAus> Flannel hmmm.. my ubuntu-mininal broke, I copied some stuff from the kubuntu liveCD to try and fix it and the bar gets like 75% complete when rebooting before the login screen and then freezes
<SilentDis> zero88, yep.  once you have the right vid driver installed and running, try going back over the instructions for setting up beryl off of http://wiki.beryl-project.org/
<ForgeAus> I can get into the recovery console but what to do in there?... I tried using aptitude to reinstall ubuntu-minimal but no internet...
<zero88> silentdis ok kool thanks
<SilentDis> zero88, the install line should remove, then reinstall the files necessary.
<Flannel> ForgeAus: you have an alternate CD?
<zero88> silentdis what do u mean, id jsut removed, no install
<ForgeAus> an alternate CD?... you mean the LiveCD I'm running from now?
<arnnn> how do I know how many giga is my /home folder ?
<zero88> silentdis am i installing it now with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IcemanIncarnate> would there happen to be an ubuntu expert with laptops on here? specifically with nvidia graphics cards?
<IcemanIncarnate> I'm having major issues getting ubuntu installed
<SilentDis> zero88, run this command:  sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-i810 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PWill> IcemanIncarnate: what's the problem
<Flannel> ForgeAus: no, the alternate CD, not DEsktop CD.  Um, I guess you should... get a list of debs that you need, and then with the liveCD, mount your home folder, download the debs to your home folder, then install them manually with dpkg, that should get you a usable system.
<zero88> silentdis ok
<ForgeAus> I don't have an Alternate CD
<SilentDis> zero88, that whole line as one.  that'll install (or, reinstall) the vid driver, and get you configuring xserver.  in the config of the xserver, choose the i810 driver.  once that's all done, restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace).  remember, that'll log you out of your chat app, most likely ;)
<ForgeAus> ahh the .debs from ubuntu-minimal that I'm missing?
<ForgeAus> I can copy them to var/apt/cache right?
<ForgeAus> (in the mounted dir
<IcemanIncarnate> Pwill, after i load ubuntu, and try to boot into it, aall i get is a black screen that fades to black, or vice versa
<Flannel> ForgeAus: Nah, just copy them to your homedir
<SilentDis> ForgeAus, for edgy, the location of the 'local repository' is /var/cache/apt/archives :)
<IcemanIncarnate> it does the same thing with several different versions of linux
<Jimb00b> so i just use what ever i want for torrents? i thought i couldnt run exe files without using wine?
<Flannel> Jimb00b: what gave you that idea?
<PWill> IcemanIncarnate: try pressing F6 for special options, and type in vga=771
<Jimb00b> thats what i thought
<Jimb00b> i dunno
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, there are torrent handlers native to linux.  were you continuing a conversation with someone else, or looking for help with something?
<IcemanIncarnate> when its at that solid black screen?
<Flannel> Jimb00b: oh, wait.  didnt see the nt.  Yeah, that's correct.  exes probably need wine (although,technically not all of them)
<Jimb00b> just was wondering if i could do torrents in linux and how
<Flannel> Jimb00b: you, having ubuntu desktop, already have a torrent client, albeit a pretty basic one
<SilentDis> !bittorrent | Jimb00b
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Jimb00b> !bittorrent
<glyn> !webcam
<SilentDis> that didn't help :P  gonna write one for that me thinks heh
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<detectivebob> How can you make a folder that is writable but not deletable?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, are you running dapper or edgy?
<Flannel> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Jimb00b> none yet
<SilentDis> Flannel, thank you :)
<zero88> silentdis ya, under lspci it still says the same
<Jimb00b> so i guess i do need wine?
<Flannel> detectivebob: by it's owner? or what?
<SilentDis> zero88, that's fine.  lspci just scans your PCI bus and reports what it finds.  running a few commands won't change your hardware ;)
<zero88> silentdis ah
<glyn> could anyone please tell me how to get rid of a module that's in use?
<zero88> silentdis so how do i know if what we did worked
<SilentDis> zero88, you are not sure that you have the right vid drivers installed and functioning properly.
<zero88> silentdis ya
<zero88> silentdis should i upgrade?
<SilentDis> zero88, type this command in a prompt:  glxinfo | grep direct
<Jimb00b> do i for sure need wine in order to use bittorrent?
<verve> if i'm running beryl/emerald, should i be running the nvidia-glx server, or the xgl-server?
<zero88> silentdis it says yes
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, nope.  there are native bittorrent handlers in linux.  no wine needed :)
<verve> and also, can it be run without kde/gnome, and like with fluxbox or something?
<verve> beryl, that is
<Jimb00b> so how do i? im so lost :(
<glyn> could anyone please tell me how to get rid of a module that's in use?  rmmod -w doesn't work
<glyn> it just sits there and does nothing
<SilentDis> zero88, woot!  you have direct rendering enabled and functioning properly.  you are set to get beryl working.  again, I would recommend upgrading to Ubuntu 6.10 for this... but let me poke around beryl's website if you don't wanna do that :)
<glyn> is there any way to delete the module off your computer?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<SilentDis> !who | Jimb00b
<ubotu> Jimb00b: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zero88> silentdis,ok
<Jimb00b> none yet
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, kinda hard to guide you through stuff if you're not in the OS ;)
<zero88> silentdis im going to have to change the config file huh?becuase its looking for nvidia cards?
<Jimb00b> im just trying to cover the basics before switching so that im able to do everything i do now
<tamacracker> Ok, I backed up the files I had on my Primary Slave drive, deleted the partition, formatted and remade it into ext3 partition again... how do I mount it so that it shows as a hard drive?
<SilentDis> zero88, If you're really interested in playing with beryl, it is my personal recommendation to upgrade to Edgy Eft.
<zero88> silentdis,ok how do i do that
<zero88> upgrade | zero88
<Iceman> could someone possibly walk me through a troublesome installation of ubuntu?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, ok.  then you can check BitTorrent off the list, it works, and works perfectly, with a multitude of different tools at your disposal :)
<SilentDis> !upgrade | zero88
<ubotu> zero88: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jimb00b> so i do need other tools to use it?
<tamacracker> Ok, I backed up the files I had on my Primary Slave drive, deleted the partition, formatted and remade it into ext3 partition again... how do I mount it so that it shows as a hard drive?   Can anyone help me?
<detectivebob> by anyone other than root
<lavi> hi all
<SilentDis> zero88, dapper > edgy is fairly painless, so long as you follow the first set of instructions at that site.  there's a section labeled "not recommended"... obviously don't follow those directions ;)
<lavi> I edited /etc/bash.bashrc for adding a new system-wide env var, do I need to restart ubuntu?
<lavi> orion2012, just logout gnome ?
<lavi> orion2012, sorry
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, nope.  upon installing Ubuntu 6.10, you will have 1 bittorrent client already installed.  you can download as many more as you want, each customized for a different 'way' of thinking and doing things.  it's really up to you.  the built-in handler is enough for most people, though :)
<lavi> or just logout then login gnome?
<zero88> silentdis haha ya i know,i did the first one
<Jimb00b> silentdis: so if i do decide to use say bittornado do i need to do anything?
<SilentDis> !info bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.15-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 147 kB, installed size 864 kB
<zero88> silentdis how much mb is the upgrade?
<zero88> silentdis and what changes
<SilentDis> zero88, can't remember exactly... ~200-300mb or so?
<raj> hi all
<zero88> silentdis oh
<zero88> raj hi
<Jimb00b> whats that mean?
<SilentDis> zero88, new gnome version, new kernel, lotsa new tools, unified kernel driver...
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, if you wish to use the 'bittornado' client, you can sudo aptitude install bittornado
<raj> is it possible to recover the data from formatted linux partition
<zero88> silentdis kool,hmm seems liek it froze fetching thepreparing the upgrade part
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, basically, none of this will make one lick of sense till you're in linux.  trust me.  :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm this isn't helping
<ForgeAus> I don't know which dependancy packages are missing
<Jimb00b> oh dont worry i understand i've used it before just not for bitborrent
<zero88> silentdis nm
<zero88> silentdis its working now
<SilentDis> zero88, it will seem to 'freeze' at times, yes.  :P
<zero88> silentdis anyway time for bed :) gota get up at 5 menyana
<SilentDis> zero88, I ended up just doing a clean install from DVD myself.  I'm stuck on dialup :P
<SilentDis> zero88, g'night, and good luck!
<zero88> silentdis ouch, im sorry :)
<Jimb00b> silentdis: i know i can install it but can i run it without haveing to use wine?
<zero88> silentdis thanks for all the help, hopefully ill see ya around :)
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, it is a native linux app.  no need for wine :)
<SilentDis> zero88, nt :)
<chona> my smarty still doesnt work,, i have already run sudo aptitude install smarty..but i still dont have this /usr/share/php/smarty/libs/Smarty.class.php
<Jimb00b> ok well thanks
<chona> i don't have a smarty folder on /usr/share/php/
<|PiP|> anyone know how to install php-cli with mysql support?
<chona> how can i install smarty properly?please help
<SilentDis> chona, i've not used that package before.  I'm searching the ubuntu wiki now...
<Jimb00b> can i pm u for one second silentdis?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, if you wish
<Jimb00b> thanks
<chona> says its a template enginge for php
<SirBob1701> there any way to montior graphics card stats on ubuntu
<SilentDis> chona, does this info help you at all? http://smarty.php.net/crashcourse.php
<SirBob1701> ?
<SilentDis> SirBob1701, what graphics card, what are you looking to monitor?
<SirBob1701> 7800GT from nvidia
<Jimb00b> silentdis: i was told that to run any windows based programs i needed to run them in wine was this incorrect info?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, wine provides a translation layer to run a windows application under linux.  if a program doesn't have a native linux port, you will need wine to run it, correct.
<Jimb00b> ohhhhhhhhh now i see
<Jimb00b> :)
<Jimb00b> thanks silentdis :)
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, for example, I run World Of Warcraft under linux.  to do so, I use wine, and an additional tool called Cedega to make it all 'easy' to do :)
<chona> SilenDis: i still dont have the folder here that class file is suppsed to be in...i think i still dont have smarty even if i already installed it thru sudo aptitude install smarty
<Jimb00b> cause the port is different?
<chona> i still dont have the folder here that class file is suppsed to be in...i think i still dont have smarty even if i already installed it thru sudo aptitude install smarty
<catalytic> hi, i need to play around with CGI scripts, would installing a webserver and writing scripts on it, then using a browser to access them locally good be a good way to learn?
<catalytic> if so whats a good webserver to run on ubuntu?
<chona> my smarty still doesnt work,, i have already run sudo aptitude install smarty..but i still dont have this /usr/share/php/smarty/libs/Smarty.class.php
<SirBob1701> catalytic
<preaction> catalytic: that would work fine, use Apache 2, everyone else does
<SirBob1701> thats a fine way to learn
<chona> help with smarty please
<SirBob1701> i'd check out apache or apache2
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> thanks guys
<preaction> chona: find it by doing: sudo find / -name Smarty.class.php
<TraliVali> Hello, I'd like to report a bug, may I?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, there is no native linux client for WoW... yet.  I could run it directly under Wine, but I prefer cedega, it provides some easier-to-set options as well as some nice extensions to the Wine library (such as pretty much complete DirectX9 wrapping)
<catalytic> er, how big is apache2?
<ilnux> where's ubuntu chat?
<preaction> TraliVali: launchpad.com <- there
<catalytic> 6697 kB? is that kilobits or kilobytes?
<SilentDis> !bug | TraliVali
<ubotu> TraliVali: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Avery> cedega costs money!
<preaction> catalytic: big B means Bytes
<SilentDis> Avery, yep, all of $5/month :)
<preaction> Avery: yes, yes it does
<TraliVali> Thank you all very much
<ilnux> where's ubuntu chat?
<Jimb00b> ok so because ubuntu has its own working torrent program all will work and work the same
<Avery> yes! $5  a month!
<SilentDis> ilnux, you're in the right spot.  welcome to #ubuntu :)
<Avery> I could buy windows with that
<preaction> ilnux: #ubuntu-offtopic probably
<catalytic> so thats about 2 meg?
<AmbientMstr> Nobody's in there
<ilnux> has anyone tried metisse?
<preaction> catalytic: no, about 6 meg
<SilentDis> Avery, great, if that's what you want to do :)
<catalytic> expanded?
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> thanks
<Avery> i don't, i already own it, so why buy it again? :)
<SilentDis> Avery, because you said you wanted to.
<Avery> no i didn't
<Avery> i said i could
<Avery> i didn't say i wanted
<SilentDis> Avery> I could buy windows with that
<preaction> $5 a month for 30 months will buy you a new version of WinXP Pro
<SilentDis> ahhh, a troll.  I apologize to the room for feeding it.
* xhaan coughs.. theres always that W word :p
<zyth> cedega is evil.
<zyth> anyways ;)
<SirBob1701> ...
<Jimb00b> silentdis: im trying to understand but i still dont think im fallowing... im dense sorry :)
* zyth waits to see if guildwars will run.
<elyon225> Why doesn't Adept add icons for all the packages it installs?  When installing a bunch of packages at once, it's hard to find them (and remember which new apps you installed)
<zyth> elyon225, sometimes icons in the menus don't show up till you log off/on.  Don't ask me why.
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, no worries.  what are you trying to wrap the old noggin' around? I can't stay too much longer, gatta work in the morning hehe
<Jimb00b> why does torrents work but say mirc doesnt?
<zyth> Jimb00b, mirc works under wine.  But there's better irc clients ;)
<chona> smarty template engine help
<preaction> Jimb00b: mirc is a windows program?
<elyon225> zyth: Some didn't show up at all.  For instance, I just installed 10 new games (my mom's an addict)... NONE of them have icons.  Last night I installed 5... NONE had icons.  I have to manually search for where they were installed (since they also don't all install to the same places)
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, you're compairing apples and oranges.  torrent is a technology.  mirc is an application.
<zyth> xchat > mirc.
<catalytic> wow
<preaction> chona: this is an IRC channel, not a search engine
<zyth> elyon225, were they all X programs?
<catalytic> hosting is easy, no wonder there are so many companies popping up all over the place
<elyon225> zyth: Not all, but most.
<elyon225> zyth: Or at least some of them.
<preaction> chona: also, this isn't a smarty support channel, there's probably one on freenode for it, try /list
<SilentDis> chona, I'd recommend checking out http://smarty.php.net/ for more info
<zyth> elyon225, I think the package has to be set up to install icons.  I'm not 100% on that.
<Jimb00b> okay why does bittornado work without the need for wine but mirc needs it?
<xhaan> anyone happen to know where the main PATH is in dapper?
<preaction> Jimb00b: because bittornado is written in python and is interpreted
<preaction> xhaan: type `echo $PATH` at a command line?
<xhaan> that doesnt tell me what file its in :0
<BBking> where can I
<Jimb00b> so its coding is understood where as mirc is not?
<Lapsus> Hello everyone!
<preaction> xhaan: or do you mean you want to add something to it as a default. ~/.bashrc
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, bittornado is an application written for linux (or, at least one of it's ports is written for linux).  Mirc is a windows IRC application.  there are MANY other IRC applications.  for example, I'm using Xchat, a native linux IRC client.
<zyth> xhaan, .bashrc or .profile I expect, for your user.
<xhaan> i need the system wide path
<BBking> where can i put my themes, downloaded of gnome-look.org?
<xhaan> looked in profile and bashrc and bash_profile, none actually have a PATH
<zyth> xhaan, /etc/bash.bashrc
<preaction> xhaan: why do you need the system-wide path?
<xhaan> i made one and it works as user but not with the system
<Jimb00b> hmmm okay i think im understanding
<felixhummel_> hi
<elyon225> zyth: So where the heck does it install them?  Of the 10 games I just installed, none have icons, and only ONE has an executable in /usr/share/games
<Lapsus> Is there anyone willing to help me get my videocard drivers installed? I've been trying for a few weeks and I've had no luck at all.
<xhaan> so i can do xboard -fcp crafty ;0
<BBking> where can i put my themes, downloaded of gnome-look.org?
<felixhummel_> how can i change the gnome-keyring password?
<elyon225> zyth: Err, /usr/games/ rather
<preaction> !patience > BBking
<zyth> elyon225, really beats the heck outa me. Check /usr/local/games, usr/local/bin, /usr/bin, /opt/...
<BBking> sorry preaction
<Jimb00b> is there like a list of stuff that works without the use of wine or anything else?
<zyth> that'd be quite the list
<zyth> lol
<xhaan> its not in bash.bashrc either...
<Jimb00b> guess thats a no lol
<elyon225> zyth: Grr... lol you'd think Linux would be better than Windows in this respect :)  At least with Windows you could either CHOOSE, or GUESS where the app was installed.
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, under linux, the programs used to access the 'stuff' you want to 'do' are different than windows.  Xchat (or a whole host of others) for IRC, gaim for unified instant messaging (icq/aim/yahoo/etc), OpenOffice.org for writing stuff (comparable to MS Office)
<zyth> xhaan, oi, /etc/profile then
<zyth> man
<zyth> xhaan, this is *nix 101 here :P
<preaction> xhaan: sudo grep -R "PATH" / | less # and enjoy the wait
<tehquickness> I I am having a problem with openoffice. All the icons and menus all disapear unless my mouse cursor is on top of them. Any idea on what this could be?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, you need to look at the action you want to do, rather than the application.  for example, if you want to chat with IRC, under windows one program you can use is MIRC.  under linux, one application you can use is called XChat
<Jimb00b> silentdis: so basicly they are written different and can't be understood without a translator ie wine?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, yep
<Jimb00b> see? im dense lol
<Lapsus> Anyone willing to give me a hand? I've tried following the desktop guide, and it's led me to 3 reinstalls so far.
<xhaan> preaction, i may have to do that
<Flannel> Lapsus: which guide? and what are you trying to do?
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, some applications don't have a 'native' linux client.  they are windows-only.  that's where wine steps in.  if you look around a bit though (or ask here), most of the time, there's native linux progams that'll do the job :)
<Flannel> elyon225: just use "locate", and it'll tell you
<Lapsus> Flannel: The ubuntu 6.06 desktop guide. I'm trying to enable hardware acceleration for my videocards.
<elyon225> Flannel: Any way to avoid having to do that every single time I install something?
<Jimb00b> alright time for bed... thanks a bunch silentdis :)
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, many current video games have native linux versions.  UT2k4, Doom3 to name 2 off the top of my head.
<Flannel> elyon225: why do you need to know?  They're all in the path.  Just... type the name.
<Flannel> !nvidia | Lapsus, follow this guide
<ubotu> Lapsus, follow this guide: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SilentDis> Jimb00b, ok, g'night.  drop in again if you need help finding an app to do the job in linux :)
<Jimb00b> will do :)
<SilentDis> !envy | Lapsus
<ubotu> Lapsus: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<elyon225> Flannel: EVERYTHING I install will be in the path?
<xhaan> i want xboard to be able to find crafty... i have it in my path in .bashrc and it works when i launch it from a terminal but if i launch it with alt+f2 it cant find crafty anymore :p
<mneptok> xhaan: because the default login shell is not bash. use chsh to change your login shell.
<Lapsus> okay thanks guys, I'll try those. Hopefully they won't lead me to another plethora of crashes and reinstalls.
<preaction> elyon225: that's the idea of a distro, these things are set up automatically
<elyon225> Flannel: Nice... and the auto-completion works.  Where was that information when I first started with Linux? lol
<xhaan> mneptok, ahh thanks :0
<elyon225> preaction: So, I've been searching high and low for this long and NEVER knew about it all being within the path ;)
<mneptok> xhaan: your X session will need to be restarted.
<shmeelAway> any1 good with virtual Windows running on linux?
<elyon225> Flannel: Of course, that doesn't help me REMEMBER what I've installed (particularly when I install a bunch of games for my mother and now need to make icons for her)
<preaction> elyon225: if you can't find something, use `which <name>` and it will tell you which <name> on your PATH it will try to run
<Beverage> Hey folks, I have been trying to give myself the permission to work with documents in /var/www/ and i don't know how to permanently configure it to let me, i tried googling my issue but that did not lead me anywhere...all help is appreciated
<preaction> Beverage: man chown
<mneptok> Beverage: what is your username?
<Beverage> jon
<elyon225> preaction: Another command I wasn't aware of ;)
<elyon225> preaction: Thank you.
<Beverage> preaction: my username is jon
<tamacracker> can anyone recommend me a good website to buy Computer IDE hard drives that are 160GB+?
<shmeelAway> any1 good with virtual Windows running on linux? I want to get my VM to read a external hardrive
<mneptok> Beverage: sudo chown -R root:jon /var/www && sudo chmod -R 770 /var/www && sudo chmod -R -x+X /var/www
<preaction> elyon225: if "which" doesn't work, "find / -name <name>" will search recursively from "/" to find what you're looking for
<preaction> tamacracker: i personally use pricewatch.com, but that question is more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tamacracker> thanks preaction :P
<preaction> shmeelAway: it all depends on what VM you're using
<shmeelAway> VMPlayer
<TheSkorm> My ubuntu stopped working, just before it had to get sent into for warrenty (mother board problems) so when i got it back it still wasnt working, well, my x wasnt working, so i done sudo apt-get upgrade and that, and it worked
<TheSkorm> god i love linux
<shmeelAway> is it possible with that? I can't seem to be able to install VMware Server, and i don't want to pay for workstation
<TheSkorm> can you login to windows if it's display dies?
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, you're still at this? I'd say two days of your time is worth more than the price of VMWare.
<TheSkorm> i dont think so
<preaction> shmeelAway: um... the vmware server is required to run a vm. the vmware player connects to the vmware server
<TheSkorm> this is why linux wins
<MystaMax> ok, im running sudo shutdown now, and after it stops the services its taking me to a root prompt. why is that??
<cablesm102> preaction, that's not true
<shmeelAway> lol, i got VMPlayer working
<shmeelAway> but i can't get my external harddrive connected to it
<shmeelAway> =p
<TheSkorm> you need to shutdown -h now
<cablesm102> preaction, shmeelAway, VMPlayer plays VMs but cannot create them. VMware Server can create and play VMs.
<brainly-green> AARGGHFASDL I set up a WPA network and Network Manager won't connect to it (only accepts WEP) and wpa_supplicant doesn't know my driver
<preaction> cablesm102: eh, been a while since i played with vmware
<shmeelAway> i created one w/ qemu
<TheSkorm> MystaMax: sudo shutdown -h now
<unkmar> I figured it out on my own.
<shmeelAway> creation worked, i can run a VM on my machine
<brainly-green> and if I want to update Network Manager, I need a !@$% network connection to begin with!
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, I believe that VMWare Server is free and offers most of the features of VMware Workstation.
<TheSkorm> brainly-green: not true.
<shmeelAway> but my USB external hardrive just won't show up, along w/ another usb device i have
<MystaMax> thanks TheSkorm, that did the trick
<preaction> brainly-green: download the package onto a flash drive or something
<TheSkorm> you can download the required packages else where or cd
<brainly-green> ok well I have a laptop that has internet access, mac os x
<brainly-green> I'll give it a shot
* TheSkorm wants to get a mac lappy
<shmeelAway> yea, i know but every time i try to install vmware server it says i already have a VM thing installed, and i don't know where it is, tried to find it but can't. plus i heard it's pretty unstable
<brainly-green> yeah I like it
<preaction> i have a macbook pro, and i love it
<TheSkorm> itll proberly be my first lappy
<TheSkorm> i might research a bit more into them, since im looking for a compat laptop
<MystaMax> wait shmeelAway what are you trying to do
<MystaMax> I've had vmware tell me the samething before
<cablesm102> I love mac laptops, but lately they've had so many problems... battery swelling anyone?
<tamacracker> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=HD-MX200AR&c=pw
<tabman> I want to remove firefox and do a clean install of the new firefox ?
<shmeelAway> i botched my first setup, no clue where i saved the files. then every time i try to set it up again it says i already have it installed but i don't know how to get the old one off cuz i can' tfind it
<preaction> tamacracker: one: ask before pm. two: this is not the place for this conversation.
<mneptok> TheSkorm: you want a Mac for sure, or an Ubuntu capable laptop?
<TheSkorm> a mac
<mneptok> it's your money ;)
<cablesm102> mneptok, macs are Ubuntu capable.
<TheSkorm> hehehe
<preaction> TheSkorm: MBP can run ubuntu, and parallels is quite nice for VMs (though it is $80)
<mneptok> cablesm102: uhhh ...i know :)
<TheSkorm> macs look so shinny
<cablesm102> mneptok, sorry, humor detection is off for the night
<preaction> otherwise, OSX is based on BSD, which is very nice
<mneptok> TheSkorm: personally i lust after the Fujitsu P7120
<cablesm102> Question: how do you dual-boot OSX and Ubuntu? Do you use Grub or Boot Camp?
* poningru thinks one of you is justdave
<shmeelAway> but i don't care much for the VMserver if it's not necessary to read USB devices, my USB mouse is read, but my USB bluetooth wireless music player doesn't, and my external hard drive doens't
<preaction> cablesm102: what type of mac?
<TheSkorm> well, laptops driver caplibities are usually shit, but mac with its built operarting system macs it fast
<cablesm102> preaction, Intel.
<TheSkorm> though i havnt done much research
<mneptok> cablesm102: you can use either, but only GRUB is officially supported.
<TheSkorm> just seen nice shinny ones
<cablesm102> preaction, that's cool. So Grub can load OS X?
<mneptok> !language TheSkorm
<preaction> cablesm102: intel macs use EFI, so you want rEFIt and then grub
<MystaMax> shmeelAway, check this thread out, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170732
<cablesm102> preaction, I'm just curious... don't have a mac... yet.
<mneptok> ubotu: wake up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mathew> HI, can you guys give me a hand with beryl. Is there anything that needs to be done to xorg.conf?
<Flannel> !beryl | mathew
<ubotu> mathew: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Beverage> mneptok: thanks for the help before that worked great
<shmeelAway> mystamax, ok
<catalytic> if a create a file with nano
<mneptok> Beverage: np
<jb0nd38372> Is there any virtulization software that will run windows near full speed as if only xp was running?
<catalytic> how can i make sure that file is in ASCII?
<preaction> cablesm102: no, EFI has no real MBR, it's completely different from BIOS
<preaction> jb0nd38372: no, and there never will be
<catalytic> jb0nd38372, parallels ?
* TheSkorm goes onto the mac site and dripples at how shinny they look
<cablesm102> jb0nd38372, parallels or vmware, but you need a ton of memory
<cablesm102> they can do about 90% speed. As long as you have tons of RAM.
<preaction> jb0nd38372: the idea behind software virtualization negates the possibility
<mneptok> TheSkorm: http://reviews.cnet.com/Fujitsu_LifeBook_P7120/4505-3121_7-31625296.html
<jb0nd38372> Just trying to get away from a dual boot situation.  About the only thing in xp that I even care about is f.e.a.r and wine doesn't run it yet, from what i've found
<shmeelAway> i don't think it said how to fix it -.-
<mneptok> TheSkorm: i'd take that in a *heartbeat* over a MB(P)
<mneptok> jb0nd38372: buy a console :)
<cablesm102> preaction, jb0nd38372, it's actually pretty usable now. However, there's no 3d acceleration support yet, and you need as much RAM as you would need for all OSes added up
<preaction> mneptok: that thing is smaller than her boobs...
<jb0nd38372> cablesm102, I have 2 gig of ram, on a nvidia 7950gs card.. but vmware of course wont even attempt to run f.e.a.r, lol, I was hoping something like xen might work.  I tried parallels, but even though it installed, and configuered, for some reason the drivers wouldn't load, and I gave up
<cablesm102> jb0nd38372, nothing works with 3d acceleration yet. So pretty much no modern games will run in any VM.
<jb0nd38372> doh oh well :)
<jb0nd38372> atleast ubuntu is running great
<acts_as_idiot> Could anyone give a newbie some partitioning guidance? When I installed 6.10 desktop, I chose the option of everything on a single partition (/dev/sda1).  Now I want to split it up into /boot, /, /home, /usr, /var. I started by burning a gparted live CD. Used that to shrink my existing partition, created another new one (/dev/sda3), and copied everything from /dev/sda1 into /dev/sda3. Now I...
<acts_as_idiot> ...as the next step was planning to mount everything except /boot from /dev/sda3 as the next step, then delete everything except /boot from /dev/sda1, shrink it down to 100M.  Does that sound ok?
<Beverage> ubotu: beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Beverage> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cablesm102> !you're a genius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're a genius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> okay i guess not...
<spasticteapot> Can anyone recocmend a kernel for a Pentium M (not dual-core!)
<spasticteapot> Should I use the 686 kernel or the SMP kernel?
<preaction> the latest 2.6 series doesn't work?
<preaction> SMP is Symmetric multi processing, something that only dual-core have (iirc)
<regeya> whee.
<regeya> ubotu: no, "you're a genius" is :-)
<n2diy> preaction: not entirely correct, I'm running dual _cpus_ with smp.
<Flannel> spasticteapot: what version of ubuntu are you using?
* regeya messes wid the bot's mind, I guess
<iter> preaction: generic kernel
<regeya> spasticteapot: if you're not using a multi-core processor, then no, the smp kernel will do nothing for you.
<preaction> spasticteapot: or as n2diy said, multiple processors
<iter> smp is deprecated, it's generic now
* regeya throws in an answer in the middle of the interrogative crapfest
<Mez> regeya, everyhing is forwarded to the ops for review
<Flannel> iter: not if he's runnign dapper.  Although. smp is deprecated even in dapper, breezy was the last version with -smp kernels for the x86 family
<acts_as_idiot> Can anyone out there help a newbie with a partitioning question? How do I split an everything on a single partion install into /boot,/,/usr,/var partitions?
<iter> haha oook
<mena> Do Any one have experince in Amsn ....bec i wont o add to it a fonts its  so Do you have any idea
<iter> acts_as_idiot: gparted
<Flannel> acts_as_idiot: you'd make the other partitions (repartition), copy everything over, add them to your fstab so they mount on bootup, and thats... it.  all of which should be done from a liveCD
<TheSkorm> I have a question about ubuntu...
<psyoblade> can someone help this newbie?
<TheSkorm> Can i get it supersized?
<ohnonoagain> hi
<TheSkorm> psyoblade: which newbie?
<psyoblade> sorry me... Trying to install ubuntu
<TheSkorm> whats your problem?
<ohnonoagain> other then myth tv is there any simple interfaces for accessing media files
<catalytic> hi, i have installed apache2
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: The install hangs at 34% where it states its unpacking required packages
<psyoblade> all the time
<catalytic> and created a .cgi script in perl in the root folder
<TheSkorm> treid a differnt disc / reburnt?
<catalytic> but when i browse to it, i see the code and not the cgi output
<Lapsus> Hi again guys! Looks like I've finally got hardware acceleration
<catalytic> have i forgotten to do somehting?
<psyoblade> yup tried the alternate, server, desktop install
<TheSkorm> catalytic: you need to install perl
<catalytic> ive got it i think
<catalytic> when i locate perl
<Lapsus> Thanks for the help with that :)
<TheSkorm> and update the httpd.conf file to say youve got perl
<spasticteapot> Sorry about that...
<catalytic> ah ok
<iter> psyoblade: do you have enough disk space?
<acts_as_idiot> iter: thanks. Flannel: thanks. I've used gparted and created a new partition, and copied like you suggest. It's just a matter of changing the entries in fstab now?
<acts_as_idiot> 
<iter> acts_as_idiot: yep
<catalytic> so i havent finished the apache2 installation properly yet?
<spasticteapot> Anyway...what kernel do I want for a Pentium-M single-core?
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: I also burned the CD at 4x and ran a CD check
<iter> generic
<spasticteapot> i686 or SMP?
<iter> 686
<ohnonoagain> might be faulty ram psyoblade
<Lapsus> Now I just need to know how to terminate a program that has locked up on me, is there any convenient key-combo I should know?
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<iter> Lapsus: you can use xkill
<TheSkorm> psyoblade: well i dunno much about the installasion of these things, but to me it seems corrupted, treid running a md5 hash on it?
<ohnonoagain> i once had a similar problem with wiondows turned out to be a faulty ram stick
<psyoblade> ohnonoagain: I did a MEMTEST on it for about 13hours
<psyoblade> nothing
<ohnonoagain> maybe not then
<ohnonoagain> : )
<iter> psyoblade: check your install media if you're sure you have enough disk
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: md5sum checks out fine
<psyoblade> iter: I have 4.4gigs
<spasticteapot> I re-installed Xubuntu with ReiserFS - it seems faster.
<TheSkorm> checked the hard disk foar errors?
<spasticteapot> Anyone else noticed this?
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: how do I do that?
<iter> did you stab the gf while you're at it?
<TheSkorm> uh
<spasticteapot> No. I have no GF.
<spasticteapot> After all, I'm in an IRC chatroom.
<iter> haha
<iter> :)
<spasticteapot> What did you expect? :)
<TheSkorm> psyoblade: there certian boot disks that can do it, or a bootable version of linux and run fsk
<TheSkorm> fsck
<TheSkorm> FSCK
<TheSkorm> F S C K
<vir3nt> fsck indeed
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: I can boot off the CD of desktop ubuntu but I am unable to mount the harddrive
<TheSkorm> minus caps, since *nix is case sensitive
<TheSkorm> does it need to be mounted for fsck to check?
<iter> yes
<TheSkorm> why cant it mount
<TheSkorm> well
<TheSkorm> hmm
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: I need to be a su
<iter> sudo mount
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to get the "HDD speed boost" trick to work with reiserFS? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<vir3nt> hdd speed boost?
<psyoblade> iter: I dont the password for the LiveCD boot
<spasticteapot> My /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/871019
<regeya> what, is there a trick to make reiserfs more unstable than usual?
<spasticteapot> I'm very proud of myself - while I'm still a total newbie, I've learned the proper way to ask for help!
<TheSkorm> shouldnt need one i would think...
<spasticteapot> What's wrong with ReiserFS?
<vir3nt> nothing
<spasticteapot> Seems zippier than EXT3.
<iter> it gets all stabby with your hard drive
<vir3nt> reiser is awesome
<zyth> spasticteapot, it'll kill your wife
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: sudo mount will request a password
<regeya> absolutely nothing.  if you have problems with it it's a hardware issue.  there is no other explanation.
<TheSkorm> have you tried
<spasticteapot> zyth: No worries there. I never intend to marry.
<regeya> the code is 100% bugg free.
<regeya> :->
* regeya runs away to do irl things for a while...
<psyoblade> TheSkorm:yes i have tried
<TheSkorm> ok
<spasticteapot> Seriously, though.... I can't figure out where I'm supposed to paste the assorted lines of text!
<spasticteapot> Note that I Pastebin'd my fstab: http://pastebin.com/871019
<TheSkorm> it doesnt need to be mounted
<[reed] > What's the preferred java version to install on Edgy?
<TheSkorm> but.....
<TheSkorm> you do need root
<TheSkorm> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<ohnonoagain> hi in ubuntu to map a network drive on a windows box do i need to install samba?
<kraut> ohnonoagain: smbclient
<TheSkorm> ohnonoagain: samba client
<kraut> that's normally all you need
<TheSkorm> grr, i need to get back onto irssi
<TheSkorm> gaim is ugly for irc
<kraut> ohnonoagain: and of course smbfs, but that's included in the ubuntu-kernel
<vir3nt> irssi is ugly, too
<TheSkorm> psyoblade: http://oase.uci.ru.nl/~bradaa/nerdnotes.org/index.php/2006/07/15/what-is-the-ubuntu-live-cd-root-password/
<vir3nt> the most beautiful thing ever is bitchx in runlevel 3
<TheSkorm> vir3nt: its only ugle when you dont know howto use it
* vir3nt drools
<vir3nt> lol
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: thanks opening it up right now
* TheSkorm has quit irc
<TheSkorm> ruins your life
<spasticteapot> bitchx?
<TheSkorm> bitchx is ugly
<vir3nt> you've never heard of bitchx?
<vir3nt> i like bitchx
<TheSkorm> irssi - the client of the future
<TheSkorm> or something
<spasticteapot> Never heard of it.
<spasticteapot> Sorry.
<vir3nt> if you put it in a nicely styled aterm
<spasticteapot> I'm still trying to figure out the mysterious HDD tweak.
<TheSkorm> hmm aterm
<TheSkorm> maybe a should use it
<ohnonoagain> thanks installing smb now
<TheSkorm> i can never find nice terms
<vir3nt> i like aterm
<vir3nt> or eterm
<vir3nt> however i tried Konsole for a while
<vir3nt> and i got addicted to teh tabs
<spasticteapot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856. My fstab: http://pastebin.com/871019
<vir3nt> and being able to drag and drop files into the window to cd
<spasticteapot> Where is the line where I'm supposed to be pasting?
<spasticteapot> Anyone?
<ohnonoagain> anyone know a nice interface i can use that just links to mapped drives on a windows  box, i want to play media files from a laptop hooked up to my tv but pc is in other part of the house i have cable in the walls so connection isn't a problem but the people using the laptop aren't very clever
<iter> mythtv frontend?
<ohnonoagain> thought myth tv might be a bit of overkill
<iter> you can run the frontend on crap hardware
<iter> even an xbox
<iter> but acutally forget all that and just use xbmc
<TheSkorm> nacho better
<iter> buy a used xbox
<ohnonoagain> i have a old 1.2ghz laptop
<TheSkorm> i wanna by an xbox
<TheSkorm> and linux it
<iter> it's 10x better than any other 'front row' type crapola
<ohnonoagain> screen is a bit screwed
<TheSkorm> i got a xbox contoller that i hacked up to have an extra usb port
<lover_boy> does any one knows how to input Chinese character on a Ubuntu with gnome English esssion?
<spasticteapot> ohnoagain: I have a slower laptop than you for my primary machine.
<hemksu> hi all , i am new to ubuntu i need new version firefox package(updated)
<hemksu> can some body guide me or give me the URL
<TheSkorm> hemksu
<vir3nt> www.getfirefox.com
<TheSkorm> i havnt done this in awhile
<TheSkorm> but guessing...
<tamacracker> Does anyone know what's the name of the applet that sits in your tray, and fetches your gmail>
<hemksu> that is without pango enabled
<TheSkorm> sudo apt-get update
<TheSkorm> sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<TheSkorm> uh
<kbrosnan> hemksu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<TheSkorm> sudo apt-get install firefox
<MindFreek> anyone know how I can rename a program in synaptic to be 1:  so Ubuntu recognizes it
<lover_boy> How do I down grade the version of Firefox from 2.0.0.1 to 2.0 in edgy?
<TheSkorm> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9238/screenshotym8.png <- my sexy irssi
<vir3nt> why would you want to downgrade?
<spasticteapo1> Anyone know how to make this work with Reiser? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107856
<lover_boy> because a software that I want to install need the older version of Firefox nut refuse to install with a new one.
<tamacracker> Anyone know the program/applet that fetches gmail?
<vir3nt> use google tamacracker
<Flannel> lover_boy: er, You don't.  What software is it?
<incorrect> I am looking at setting up a compile farm, what is the best thing to use these days? icecream? distcc?
<TheSkorm> tamacracker you can use any client that supports pop and stmp
<KennethP> tamacracker: I use this one: http://www.longfocus.com/firefox/gmanager/
<lover_boy> the software is an Firefox add-on (extension).
* vir3nt shivvers at teh site of TheSkorm's @Apple
<tamacracker> thanks guys :)
<FYI> xtknight: this is shortn from last night... i was able to recover files via my windows partition. I installed ext2fsd, and set utf-8 as my codepage
<Flannel> lover_boy: you can edit the extension to get it past the short sighted version checks
<lover_boy> Flannel: how? may I ask.
<tamacracker> Kenneth, that's for ubuntu, yes?
<brainly-green> what does it mean in package installer when it says "same version is available in a software channel"
<TheSkorm> vir3nt it isnt named after apple mac
<TheSkorm> i name my computers fruits
<vir3nt> ahh
<vir3nt> well it still scares me
<vir3nt> heh
<vir3nt> :)
<TheSkorm> apple banana pinapple
<vir3nt> ahh
<TheSkorm> funny because apple has windows and ubuntu on it
<KennethP> tamacracker: That' for Firefox...;-)
<TheSkorm> no applness
<vir3nt> heh
<KennethP> tamacracker: Runs fine on Ubuntu here...
<brainly-green> I have downloaded a package, network-manager-gnome
<vir3nt> mine are named after stars around the galaxy
<TheSkorm> after a week i started laughing at the thought that i named it that
<brainly-green> and transferred it via USB drive to my Ubuntu computer
<brainly-green> but when I try to install it, it says "same version is available through a software channel"
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: I followed your method and got the "bad magic number in the superblock" what does that mean and how do ifix it?
<vir3nt> could it possibly be already installed?
<TheSkorm> brainly-green can i pm you
<brainly-green> yes you can TheSkorm
<brainly-green> I don't think it's installed
<vir3nt> humm
<brainly-green> in synaptic there is an empty box beside it
<Lesiu> hello
<brainly-green> and it has three prerequisites in synaptic
<Flannel> lover_boy: install.rdf, has a minVersion and maxVersion defined in it, just change that.
<kraut> moin
<tamacracker> wow
<tamacracker> i like this
<tamacracker> thanks a lot Kenneth
<Lesiu> can I install xfce,gnome, or kde to ubuntu server edition ?
<TheSkorm> psyoblade dunno, did it fix it?
<lover_boy> Flannel: thanks.
<nknwd> hello all. if i'm currently running KDE on user ROOT. In a terminal window, i've su - USER and now i want to run a GTK application, from the USER, but which will open in the ROOT KDE display. What do i have to type in the USER command line? I think something like export DISPLAY= ...?
<Flannel> nknwd: Why on earth are you running root?  let alone logged into a GUI as root?
<KennethP> tamacracker: yw
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: no it didnt
<nknwd> if i'm trying to run an application from a user different from the one running the KDE, i get: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0
<TheSkorm> psyoblade what type of hard drive is it?
<Lesiu> does anybody know ?
<{DUB}_AndY> hi all, can anyone help me please? i'm having graphics problems
<vir3nt> Lesiu: yes
<codi> can anyone give me some quick help
<vir3nt> i can, depending on your problem
<codi> i'm trying to get mythtv working properly
<lover_boy> what quick help
<vir3nt> humm, can't really help there
<vir3nt> i dont know much of mythtv
<codi> i run mythbackend, and i get permission denied to a folder, but sudo mythbackend works fine
<mabus> how can I execute cgi scripts? when they're not executable, I get an error saying that it isn't... but if it is, then I get an internal server error
<lover_boy> what is your graphics proglem
<Lapsus> Hello everyone! I'm trying to install a theme that I've downloaded from gnome-look, but whenever I drag the tar.gz file to the themes list it gives me a "File format is invalid" message. Any ideas?
<{DUB}_AndY> is anyone else getting a black screen on loading x?
<ott0> so I'm a linux n00b... just installed ubuntu edgy and to my surprise it already has gcc?
<vir3nt> most distros include gcc
<lover_boy> sometimes
<mabus> I'm pretty sure ubuntu doesn't
<vir3nt> humm
<vir3nt> really?
<mabus> it's in the build-essential package
<vir3nt> ahh
<Lapsus> it's a "metacity" theme, if that has anything to do with it.
<Flannel> it's not installed by default, it's available on the install CD though, even the Desktop one
<lover_boy> ottO: what is the question?
<psyoblade> THeSkorm: A samsung 4.3gig harddrive (stock with Dell Dimensions)
<ohnonoagain> is this right samba allows you to map drives on a windows box that reside on a linux box? or does it allow you to map drives on a linux box that are on a windows box?
<vir3nt> thats a small drive
<ott0> yeah, anyway I tried to compile a test cpp file and it can't find iostream
<Lesiu> from aptitude ? i just get package ?
<Flannel> ott0: install build-essential
<xhaan> ohnonoagain, yes and yes
<ott0> ah, thanks
<ohnonoagain> ok so it does both i see
<Lapsus> Anyone? How can I install a new theme?
<lover_boy> did you install build-essential yet?
<ott0> can i run that while I'm doing the Software Update at the same time?
<psyoblade> vir3nt: Is it too small for ubuntu?
<vir3nt> i'd say so
<ott0> lover_boy: no, pardon my ignorance :)
<ohnonoagain> when i tried to map to a drive on my windows box i  get a request for a password but the drive has no password set up any ideas
<lover_boy> yes, for example using Synaptic to update.
<vir3nt> psyoblade: even if you installed the minimal packages, you would have almost no storage space
<xhaan> you have to set up a password for samba
<vir3nt> psyoblade: however, i doubt you could even fit it on that small of a drive.
<TheSkorm> ok psyoblade
<TheSkorm> sorry it took me so long
<TheSkorm> but sa,sung has a tool to check there hdds
<ohnonoagain> oh is see wrong password
<TheSkorm> youll have to make a dos bootdisk
<TheSkorm> and run this tool
<TheSkorm> http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/shdiag.htm
<ott0> what's the diff between building and compiling again? is it that building links multiple source files together?
<TheSkorm> should find/fix the problems and if it cant fix its time to buy a new one
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: Thanks for helping me out
<mabus> what's the escape character in vim regexes?
<psyoblade> I appreciate it
<mabus> in perl for instance, for a forward slash in a regex youd' do \/
<xhaan> ohnonoagain, http://optics.ph.unimelb.edu.au/help/samba/smbpasswd.8.html
<mena> is there an applet like forcequit wich its in ubuntu is like that for kubuntu
<vir3nt> psyoblade: also, that drive is so small that it wont have alot of use...
<TheSkorm> psyoblade : no problem
<riotkittie> eh 4.3 should be doable
<incorrect> i would like to move to kde desktop from gnome? is this possible without going to kubuntu?
<vir3nt> incorrect: yes its posible
<riotkittie> incorrect: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> brb
<incorrect> thanks
<TheSkorm> The cool things you can do in irssi are unlimited
<mabus> TheSkorm: same goes for any client, it all depends on if you like a gui
<TheSkorm> Irssi is nice a powerful
<TheSkorm> xD
<TheSkorm>  5:59PM  up 15 days,  3:48, 3 users, load averages: 1.00, 1.00, 1.00
<mabus> I use irssi, but all of the major clients have perl capabilities don't they?
<throw_ubuntu_out> hei evey body<
<TheSkorm> but mirc
<TheSkorm> because it sucks
* TheSkorm is running his irssi on freebsd btw
<mabus> kind of getting off topic
<TheSkorm> and you know whats annoying, i installed it a day before they realsed a new vresion
<TheSkorm> new kernal and all
<TheSkorm> and yes we are going off topic
* TheSkorm looks around for people who need help...
<mena> by the wat to kill a window in kubuntu press ctrl+alt+esc...thanks
<throw_ubuntu_out> I install Kbuntu on top of ubuntu, and is running gnome by default. Now what
<TheSkorm> just before you login
<TheSkorm> theres a button that says seesion
<TheSkorm> or something
<TheSkorm> click on it
<TheSkorm> and you can select kde
<TheSkorm> but gnome is better....
<Flannel> throw_ubuntu_out: you choose KDE at GDM (the login screen) under 'sessions'
<TheSkorm> or that...
<TheSkorm> QoS , iinet any good, i got told to switch to them
<throw_ubuntu_out> Now what I shutdown, the machine from gnome, I see the flash screen, says it's Kbuntu, how do I change that flash screen.
<TheSkorm> hmm, oh dear
<TheSkorm> did you literally install kubuntu ontop of ubuntu
<QoS> iiNet used to be good, their cust service has gone downhill a bit
<throw_ubuntu_out> I install the only Kde packages on ubuntu.
<TheSkorm> mmk
<TheSkorm> im out for tea
<regeya> mind you, installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu would do nothing bad, but eh
<TheSkorm> been fun...
<regeya> seems a bit wasteful
<throw_ubuntu_out> regeya: it seems by doing that, it change my shutdown flash screen.
<regeya> throw_ubuntu_out: judging by your /nick, that wouldn't be a bad thing?
<pyr0000> hello, i have a question. i want to do dual boot with 2 physical drives one with xp which is allready done and another with ubuntu. i have installed ubuntu so thats not the question the thing is on the drive with ubuntu i want to have a partion with shared files for both os's, music and movies mainly. but to have it be accessable by both os's as well might be a media server for mp3s to a netwroked jukebox(allready done) so how should i set it up
<regeya> pyr0000: set up one partition, format it as fat32...lowest (and least problematic) denominator...
<throw_ubuntu_out> regeya: it just reflect my problem, not good.
<regeya> so wait...having your bootsplash change is a "problem, not good"
<pyr0000> ya thats what i was thinking but with windows being able to see linux and vice versa i just thought ...
<pyr0000> but
<pyr0000> KISS
* regeya needs to stop...too many hours of wakefulness...wanting to argue...
<pyr0000> keep it simple
<throw_ubuntu_out> regeya: may be. it's not normal.
<regeya> throw_ubuntu_out: if you installed kubuntu-desktop, it most certainly is normal.
<wehttaMB> can i have both the gnome and kde desktop on my computer and switch between them
<throw_ubuntu_out> regeya: change my flash screen is not.
* regeya waves the white flag.  otherwise I'll start cursing and earn a kickban.
<pyr0000> just install kde with gnome
<regeya> goodbhye.
<wehttaMB> how do i do that
<pyr0000> then you can run both k and g programs
<throw_ubuntu_out> wehttaMB: did you install Ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop?
<wehttaMB> i already have ubuntu installed
<pyr0000> look it up in the forums not sure i didi it once befor to get some dock to work
<pyr0000> its an apt-get
<wehttaMB> i want to install kde into ubuntu
<pyr0000> not sure
<wehttaMB> ok
<wehttaMB> thanks
<MrWamu> Anybody help me with decoders?
<psyoblade> TheSkorm: Not to pester you but there is no error on the drive according to the samsung diag. Arrgh this is driving me nuts
<MrWamu> Do anybody know where I can find decoders for Totem and Movie Player?
<MindFreek> Question: GAIM ERROR: This Plugin requires GTK and you are using GTK-GAIM?
<user--x> how can i turn off stack protection in the version of gcc which ships w/ ubuntu?
<MindFreek> any resolution?
<JackDanielzz> lotta ppl in here
<aisixt> got a question: is it possible to use nano instead of vim as default editor?
<Peres> got an rdesktop error: ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer
<Peres> anybody know where to find license file regarding RDP?
<JackDanielzz> isnt gedit default
<aisixt> JackDanielzz: i need to edit the crontab with "crontab -e"
<aisixt> the default editor in the console seems to be nano
<JackDanielzz> o , cant help.
<Dandre> hello,
<aisixt> ok, solved my problem with another solution
<JackDanielzz> glad i could help
<misnix> ls /etc
<misnix> oops
<Dandre> I am searching how to zoom out a vncclient session . I have a desktop of 1280*1027 and I want to remotely view a 1650*1150 session and I want to view all of it in window. I haven't found
<rhainur> erm
<rhainur> hi
<rhainur> kinda noobish linux user here
<rhainur> I just installed ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron E1705
<rhainur> and the monitor resolution only goes up to 1024x768
<rhainur> it seems that I need a 915resolution patch
<rhainur> however, apt-get tells me it cannot find the 915resolution package
<rhainur> :(
<rhainur> so what should I do?
<rhainur> anybody?
<epkphoto> rhainur, do you know if you have your universe repository enabled?
<epkphoto> as you can see here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/915resolution  that package is in the universe repository
<rhainur> hang on...just tried the method linked to in the FAQ here
<rhainur> says I need to restart X
<mabus> can somebody help me to get cgi to work with any http server?
<rhainur> brb
<frogzoo_> mabus: cgi module in apache?
<quilladesa> is it possible that my combination of monitor and graphics chipset will not let me display 1440x900 in dapper?
<quilladesa> because I've tried what I believe to be everything to get it to work correctly
<rhainur> hm
<rhainur> no
<rhainur> that didn't work
<rhainur> so how do I enable the universe repository?
<mabus> frogzoo_: how do I install a module?
<rhainur> also is there a keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal window?
<mabus> frogzoo_: I tried tinkering with the httpd.conf but I couldn't get it to work
<rhainur> this is under GNOME
<frogzoo_> mabus: think apache2 already has cgi module - you should configure it in the config
<frogzoo_> rhainur: you need to use the conf editor & bind a new keystroke to gnome-terminal within metacity's settings
<Dandre> What is the best vnc client for ubuntu?
<rhainur> wow
<rhainur> sorry frogzoo
<valehru> Hey guys, I'm trying to install w32codecs but I keep getting the following error:   w32codecs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<rhainur> that didn't make much sense to me
<rhainur> >_>
<rhainur> pardon my noobiness
<SamArthurAllen> Hey hey what's happening happy hackers.
<rhainur> I'm not very happy at the moment
<valehru> Does anyone know what I could do to get 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 installed.  Currently running dapper.
<mabus> frogzoo_: cgi_module is already loaded in the default /etc/apache/modules.conf file
<rhainur> trying to get 915resolution up and working
<SamArthurAllen> Oh? Why's that...
<tamacracker> Hey where do I get all the codecs for amarok
<frogzoo_> mabus: well then it should work
<SamArthurAllen> I see. I have the i945GM chip and trying to get water working.
<mneptok> rhainur: what do you see now?
<mabus> frogzoo_: therein lies my problem, because it doesn't
<rhainur> hang on
<rhainur> I googled adding universe to the repositories
<rhainur> and I seem to have the patch now
<rhainur> so I should restart X?
<rhainur> or what?
<rhainur> I just installed the package
<quilladesa> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines about the universe
<epkphoto> rhainur, you may just want to completely restart
<valehru> Hey guys, I need to get totem to play *.mov files.  Help is required.
<rrohde> Installed Ubuntu on a partition "next to" Window$ for dual boot, but apparently I didn't pay attention to GRUB and GRUB's now on the wront partition, and I don't see it when the system starts. What tool can I use to move GRUB to another partition?
<rhainur> I ran 915resolution -l and it says ATI chipset detected, and that it only works with Intel 800/900 chipsets
<rhainur> sooooo....what now?
<rhainur> restart, and hope for the best?
<mneptok> rhainur: you figure out what video chipset that machine actually has?
<rhainur> well
<rhainur> the video card is an ATI Radeon x1400 Mobility Radeon
<rhainur> if I remember correctly
<mneptok> then why are you tring to use a 915 driver?
<mneptok> +y
<rhainur> because it said so on the internet xD
<rhainur> which sounds like an incredibly naive reason
<rhainur> but seriously, all I did was google "resolution problem dell inspiron ubuntu" or something of the sort
<mneptok> it sounds like one because it is one. :P
<epkphoto> it may have said that for people who have your same laptop, but the intel video version
<rhainur> and that's pretty much all I could guess from the results
<rhainur> so, someone care to tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<rhainur> apart from using the wrong driver
<valehru> rhainur, could you do lspci
<rhainur> >_>
<valehru> rhainur, that should tell you ur graphics chipset at least
<rhainur> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7145
<mneptok> uninstall that package
<valehru> rhainur, then thats definitely not a 915
<rhainur> I am aware of this
<rhainur> here's the thing though
<rhainur> I have no fucking clue what I'm doing
<rhainur> xD
<rhainur> actually, I have no clue what the problem is
<valehru> rhainur, you need to install the ATI drivers
<mneptok> !language > rhainur
<rhainur> oh okay
<rhainur> >_>
<ndlovu> anybody managed to set up an APC ups to automagically shutdown an ubuntu server?
<rhainur> so
<valehru> rhainur, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<rhainur> why thank you
<rhainur> I was just about to ask
<rhainur> xD
<SamArthurAllen> man I love this room
<rhainur> hm
<rhainur> wait
<valehru> rhainur, that has most of the stuff there that you'll need....just check out that page before you ask here again if you need something.
<quilladesa> is it possible that my combination of monitor and graphics chipset will not let me display 1440x900 in dapper?
<mabus> frogzoo_: I am getting internal server errors rather than 404 errors
<threeonefour> i cant view youtube with firefox says no flash installed or no javascript is enabled      i just installed flash9 and javascirpt is enabled
<valehru> rhainur, you should see  How to install Graphics Driver (ATI): ->http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide <- the ATI / ubuntu wiki for how to install it.
<rhainur> doing that right now :)
<valehru> rhainur, good.....or you could ditch that laptop and trade it for one with a nvidia chipset....much nicer.
<rhainur> I just bought this a couple of months ago
<rhainur> >_>
<rhainur> Core 2 Duo
<rhainur> brb reboot
<valehru> I love it when people get all this new hardware, and then decide to run Linux off of it.  Kinda defeats the purpose....especially when you can do the exact same things on older/cheaper machines
<persen> valehru: you can have games on linux now :)
<Edulix> hello ubuntu people!
<valehru> I saw this guy go out, drop 3 grand on a machine with dual SLI, dual monitors, and he has installed red hat on it.....never intends to play a game on it.
<Edulix> I need php-gd to generate a captcha..
<Edulix> I've installed php5-gd but it's still not there
<elyon225> In KDE, when locking a session, how can I prevent the screen saver from coming up when another user logs in and then out again?  I'd like it to simply take them straight back to the login screen instead of prompting for a password.
<persen> Can i ask the bot howto install nvidia? The guides i found with google didnt work
<Edulix> how do I configure correctly the GD library in PHP?
<rhainur> omg yay
<rhainur> thanks guys
<rhainur> it works now
<persen> cool
<SoulChild> YEAHHHH my Edgy boots in 28 SECONDS
<Flannel> !nvidia | persen
<ubotu> persen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<persen> tnx
<SoulChild> !hald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SamArthurAllen> Edulix: I;ve had the same problem. Sometimes apache needs a reboot to work.
<SoulChild> what is the programm hald for ???
<SoulChild> GUYS how do i modify gdm prioroty at startup
<valehru> rhainur, it works?  whats the glxgears give you?
<smoenux> hiya
<smoenux> does ubuntu have a default firewall and/or firewall settings? I need to forward a port, and it's already forwarded on my router, but it's still being blocked somewhere...
<Edulix> SamArthurAllen: it's not that problem
<SoulChild> upstart
<Edulix> SamArthurAllen: I've rebooted several times since I installed php5-gd
<SoulChild> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<AmbientMstr> Hello. I'm having trouble with Last.fm It says audio error: no sound card available and will not play the stream. But I have listened to audio on here before. So what is up?
<SamArthurAllen> Edulix: Have you ran the command <?php phpinfo(); ?> in a file through localhost?
<Comrade-Muller> My 'quit' button is unresponive....is quite odd.
<Comrade-Muller> Has anyone else had a similar problem?
<smoenux> comrade-muller: do you have beryl installed ?
<Edulix> SamArthurAllen: thanks, now it works. I added extension=gd.so in php.ini
<AmbientMstr> Hello. I'm having trouble with Last.fm It says audio error: no sound card available and will not play the stream. But I have listened to audio on here before. So what is up?
<Comrade-Muller> smoenux: no
<SamArthurAllen> Strange Edulix, and thanks too. I'll remember that one for later.
<Edulix> hehe
<threeonefour> i cant view youtube with firefox says no flash installed or no javascript is enabled      i just installed flash9 and javascirpt is enabled   but it still don't work
<smoenux> Comrade-Muller: hmmm... in that case, I don't really know. I've installed Beryl b4, which killed my quit button.... I thought it might be that
<Comrade-Muller> Well, I just installed edgy a couple of days ago, so...
<Comrade-Muller> Maybe it's PEBKAC
<kbrosnan> threeonefour: is flash listed if you type about:plugins in the address bar
<smoenux> does ubuntu have a default firewall and/or firewall settings? I need to forward a port, and it's already forwarded on my router, but it's still being blocked somewhere...
<dooglus> smoenux: ubuntu leaves all ports open by default
<ademan> is there any easy way to check the clock speed of your GPU?
<smoenux> thanks dooglus, at least I now know it's not ubuntu... now to find out what's up....
<dooglus> smoenux: check with 'sudo iptables -L' to see ubuntu's firewall rules
<AmbientMstr> Hello. I'm having trouble with Last.fm It says audio error: no sound card available and will not play the stream. But I have listened to audio on here before. So what is up?
<threeonefour> kbrosnan, yes it is  but apperntly i have free flash and non free installed   how do i remove the free flash
<TheSkorm> AmbientMstr
<TheSkorm> i find in linux some sound cards dont work the best
<AmbientMstr> Realtek?
<AmbientMstr> Onboard?
<TheSkorm> youll find that it can only play one sound at one time
<kbrosnan> threeonefour: I would guess through synaptic package manager
<AmbientMstr> Hm
<TheSkorm> try stopping all other programs sound
<TheSkorm> and then try
<threeonefour> kbrosnan, but i don't know the pakage name
<smoenux> dooglus: hmm.... the 3 policies are all on "(policy ACCEPT)" with no ports or anything under them... is that how it should be?
<TheSkorm> thekorn is mocking me -_-
<kbrosnan> threeonefour: flash-free mabe
<AmbientMstr> Okie
<AmbientMstr> Ty
<TheSkorm> AmbientMstr worked?
<threeonefour> kbrosnan, thx i will try
<persen> Anyone know what linux-restricted-modules i should choose for a edgy (6.10) ubuntu on athlon xp ?
<persen> -686 ?
<Madpilot> persen, -k7, I think
<Sazpaimon> alright, so I installed Ubuntu in VMWare to a physical partition
<Comrade-Muller> Anyone able to give advice on a quit button that won't work?
<Sazpaimon> when I boot into it natively I can't start X
<persen> Can i chech what linux-image-xxx i have installed?
<Sazpaimon> what do I need to do to get X to correctly detect my hardware?
<Sazpaimon> or how do I completely reconfigure X
<TheSkorm> Sazpaimon
<TheSkorm> going on memory so this will proberly be worng
<TheSkorm> sudo dpkg-reconifugre x..something....something.blah blah blah
<TheSkorm> or something like that
<persen> Can i chech what linux-image-xxx i have installed?
<Sazpaimon> well that helps kind of
<nothlit> xserver-xorg
<ardchoille42> TheSkorm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<persen> Looks like i already have linux-restricted-moduels-generic installed and i dont need the k7 one since the generic rendered the others obsoloete, at least aptitude tells me that.
<nothlit> if you're running edgy you will have 2.6.17
<nothlit> !info linux-generic dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-generic does not exist in dapper
<nothlit> doh no generic
<nothlit> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nothlit> !info linux-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<soundray> nothlit: use /msg ubotu pls
<ardchoille42> 2.6.15-27-386 on Dapper
<nothlit> soundray, i'm using it to display the default up to date kernel to the person who asked.
<ardchoille42> nothlit, That isn't the up-to-date kernel anyway
<nothlit> ardchoille42, it should be for 6.06 and 6.10
<soundray> nothlit: use /msg so you don't have to fish for it in public. Just a suggestion.
<nothlit> soundray, wasn't fishing
<ardchoille42> nothlit, I am on 6.06.1 LTS and I have 2.6.15-27-386
<Sazpaimon> well that did it
<Sazpaimon> thanks
<tamacracker> LOL freezing a failing hard drive works.
<nothlit> ardchoille42, then the metapackage is out of date? ^.-
<ardchoille42> nothlit, Seems to be, yeah
<soundray> Note that the -27- is a subversion number assigned by ubuntu, while the 25 in 2.6.15.25 sounds like it has been assigned by kernel maintainers.
<richard_> Howdy folks :D
<ZeiP> My Ubuntu server fails to boot when executing nss_ldap. How can I prevent it from trying to find an LDAP server?
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hagabaka> is there a tool for installing a ruby gem as a deb package?
<richard_> When trying to connect to an ssh server, does the client need to open/forward any ports?
<richard_> And does anyone know of an alternative to Putty?
<rhainur> hm
<rhainur> quick question
<richard_> !shoot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSkorm> rhainur you have 5 seconds
<richard_> hah
<rhainur> is there any music player for ubuntu that can play wmv files out of the box?
<TheSkorm> my guess answer is : no.
<richard_> What about VLC?
<nothlit> richard_, cygwin ssh.exe
<rhainur> hm
<rhainur> okay
<TheSkorm> putty
<TheSkorm> putty is awsome
<TheSkorm> and no, the client doesn't need to open ports
<richard_> K...
<nothlit> PuTTY for windows is awesome, I don't see much point in the linux version (yes it handles multiple protocols, but all the other ones are old and unsafe)
<richard_> I can't seem to connect to my own server with my laptop (behind a router and firewall) but on my other pc (open and unsfae) can connect without any troubles
<richard_> Must be some settings in putty
<richard_> (which is strange since I've not really changed anything
<TheSkorm> whyd you say cygwin and putty.exe?
<cristina> J
<nothlit> TheSkorm, who?
<TheSkorm> im lost
* TheSkorm stabs aorund in the dark
<cpk1> rhainur: if you get the codecs I would assume most any player you have should be able to handle wmv's
<fn1> I have installed all the recommended gstreamer plugins but still can't preview sounds and videos, even though totem can play them. Does anyone have an idea ?
<SamArthurAllen> lol
<nothlit> I said cygwin's ssh.exe is an alternative to PuTTY
<TheSkorm> anyway, who wants to help me with my problem
<TheSkorm> ?
<nothlit> fn1, killall nautilus
<fn1> nothlit: That's the first thing I did.
<nothlit> fn1, hmm... dbus? is the gconf entry malformed? totem-video-thumbnailer?
<nothlit> fn1, have you tried totem-xine?
<fn1> nothlit: The installed plugins were gstreamer-plugins-bad/ugly/good and the multiverse versions.
<fn1> nothlit: No.
<nothlit> fn1, you also need ffmpeg and pittfdll
<TheSkorm> should i get a 6600 nvidia or save up for something other nvida card that costs around $360, sometihng like a 7700 or something or start saving for a apple notebook
<fn1> nothlit: But that should play mp3 files anyway.
<factorx> Does anybody know how I can start gnome screensaver in a shell script?
<fn1> nothlit: pittfdll, I'll do a search, please wait.
<nothlit> fn1, i've never had any luck with live audio previews, just video thumbnails
<fn1> nothlit: It's pretty strange that ffmeg wouldn't make sound preview works, but mpg321 does.
<factorx> gnome-screensaver on commandline does not work because the screensaver seems to be active for this session (it is obviously not, but STDERR says so)
<cpk1> ffmpeg can be used has a player? hah
<nothlit> fn1, oh really?
<cpk1> i've only used it for transcoding didnt know it played hehe
<nothlit> yeah gstreamer uses ffmpeg
<soundray> factorx: it being active for this session means that it's waiting for your machine to become idle to start a screensaver display.
<fn1> cpk1: No, I mean installing it doesn't make GNOME shows a preview of it.
<factorx> soundray, yes I just recognized that there is a process for gnome-screensaver. But can I turn it on with a commandline call?
<fn1> nothlit: It worked in my previous installation on Dapper though, there have been a few months, I followed the same guide on UbuntuGuide, wondering if there's been a regression.
<nothlit> !codecs | fn1
<soundray> factorx: don't  know off the top of my head, but here's a great resource: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html
<ubotu> fn1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nothlit> fn1, just follow that
<rhainur> so how do I play wmv files under ubuntu?
<factorx> soundray, thanks
* fn1 go checking
<amorphous_> Good Morning!!! Does anyone know how I can write a script & have an Icon specifically for that script for on my desktop?
<nothlit> !w32codecs | rhainur
<ubotu> rhainur: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<amorphous_> Just a pointer in the right direction would be helpful, but I'm a bit low on ideas... :/
<nothlit> amorphous_, make a script, make it executable, then right click on the desktop and follow your intuition
<SamArthurAllen> rhainur: use: wget http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<soundray> amorphous_: create a New Launcher on the desktop and enter the name of your script. Click on the "No Icon" button to assign an icon.
<rhainur> hilarious
<SamArthurAllen> works for me all the time, even on WMV 9 which doesn't quite work on VLC
<RudyValencia> hello, just thought I'd let you all know I've decided to run Ubuntu as my primary OS on my desktop.
<rhainur> my googling just pointed me to a page that said the exact same thing
<rhainur> like 3 seconds before I read it here
<rhainur> xD
<fn1> rhainur: Installing gstreamer is pretty hairy IMO, if you don't mind lack of GNOME integration, consider using mplayer, better use the latest SVN version.
<amorphous_> Haha.... it's that Right Click Baby, eh???
<kiwinz_sucks> congrats, Rudy
<thirdalbum> Congratulations, Rudy
<RudyValencia> I'm still gonna run Windows though in a VM, because I can't do without my multimedia tools
<SamArthurAllen> lmfao... funny
<soundray> rhainur: always search google first, then require other people's help
<amorphous_> Thank you gents. nothlit soundray  - I'm grinnin' like  a cheshire cat. ;)
<RudyValencia> But, I'm ready to change over when alternatives become feasible.
<concept10> anyone know what gstreamer plug in plays m4a?
<rhainur> mplayer, you say?
<kiwinz_sucks> vlc is better than mplayer by a long shot
<rhainur> because now rhythmbox tells me a problem occured "without an error being set"
<rhainur> I would prefer something with playlist capabilities
<kiwinz_sucks> vlc has a playlist
<rhainur> does vlc offer this now?
<nothlit> RudyValencia, if its sound, look into ubuntu studio, if its video, look into kino and cinerrela, if its art or 3d, cry like a little baby
<cpk1> I like amarok for music
<rhainur> I mostly use it just to watch movies and such on my windows box
<nothlit> RudyValencia, oh, or look into inkscape i suppose
<ndlovu> any suggestions how to find the device path of a USB device? I can see it in lsusb, but I need to address it as /dev/???
<cpk1> rhainur: i think beep might do audio and media
<RudyValencia> Inkscape needs a little more polish.
<RudyValencia> I plan to use amarok as a Winamp replacement.
<kiwinz_sucks> beep is no longer being developed, i suggest a more current solution
<kiwinz_sucks> listen is a great gnome amarok alternative
<ndlovu> The device is recognised in lsusb as "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Back-UPS Pro 500/1000/1500"
<RudyValencia> OK
<rhainur> getting vlc now
<cpk1> kiwinz_sucks: beep is being developed they are changing the name
<rhainur> >_>
<soundray> ndlovu: "lsusb" just shows what is connected, not whether a driver is loaded for it. What kind of device?
<concept10> exaile for music
<thirdalbum> Exaile is also pretty good
<ndlovu> soundray, it's a ups
<nothlit> exaile is so slow in modal switching
<RudyValencia> I'm gonna look at all the available choices for stuff.
<concept10> I just got VSTs running on exaile
<cpk1> ndlovu: try sd* (sdb1 sdc1 or somesuch)
<ndlovu> cpk1, how would I know which one?
<RudyValencia> I'll eventually get rid of XP when feasible alternative apps exist.
<kiwinz_sucks> bmpx is actually a different player
<concept10> check this screenshot: http://img250.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4xt4.png
<soundray> ndlovu: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and note any messages as you plug the usb in
<rhainur> awesome
<rhainur> vlc works
<rhainur> thank you kindly, friends
<cpk1> ndlovu: try /dev/sda1
<concept10> I have the best EQ on linux\
<soundray> ndlovu: s/usb/ups/
<ndlovu> soundray: it does say which driver was loaded... lemme check...
<thirdalbum> Rudy, if you don't mind learning a simple programming language, I recommend you learn Python so you can write good graphical frontends for the more difficult-to-use programs
<brainly-green> hey in the documentation for vnc it says to use vncserver to start a server
<soundray> cpk1: you know what kind of device he's connecting?
<RudyValencia> Sure.
<nothlit> concept10, your gtk looks like qt
<RudyValencia> I probably would even code my own stuff eventually
<Sazpaimon> okay, I got X working again
<brainly-green> HOWEVER I do not have a vncserver, when I do sudo locate vnc I only see vncviewer and vncpasswd
<cpk1> i was assuming a usb stick or hdd =X
<RudyValencia> and contribute it to opensource for refinement.
<Sazpaimon> now how in the hell do I add windows to my grub list?
<nothlit> brainly-green, install it from the repos
<concept10> nothlit, thats because im running a qt app
<nothlit> brainly-green, otherwise theres the highly undocumented vino-server, in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<brainly-green> nothlit: I only see one package available under vnc and that's vnc-common
<soundray> brainly-green: if you want to share your current desktop, use vino-preferences (System-Preferences-Remote Desktop)
<brainly-green> and I have that
<ndlovu> soundray, does this answer any questions? "hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Devic
<cpk1> ndlovu: soundray has a point, what are you trying to connect
<ndlovu> e [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1500 FW:8.g9 .I USB FW:g9]  on usb-0000:
<ndlovu> 00:07.2-1"
<nothlit> !repos | brainly-green
<ubotu> brainly-green: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<brainly-green> and in the documentation for vnc-common it says there should be a file vncserver--so how do I fill the gap
<RudyValencia> hm, how does font installation and removal work in Linux?
<soundray> ndlovu: it's a pointer...
<nothlit> brainly-green, they are talking about you installing a  vncserver
<soundray> !fonts | RudyValencia
<ubotu> RudyValencia: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ndlovu> soundray, "registered new driver usbhid"
<ndlovu> says it loaded successfully
<RudyValencia> hm, ok
<soundray> ndlovu: it's probably one of the devices in /dev/input/
<rhainur> hm
<soundray> ndlovu: try 'ls -lrt /dev/input' to see which was most recently created
<kiwinz_sucks> is there any way to make the wxwidgets slider jump to where you click, or is that behavior fixed?
<YokoZar> How do I set up my monitor in Edgy?  I'm stuck at low resolution and xorg.conf just shows it as generic
<kiwinz_sucks> YokoZar--i can get it working for you
<kiwinz_sucks> do you have your monitor's manual?
<Dandre> Where should I get help on vnc under unbuntu?
<YokoZar> kiwinz_sucks: I can do even better, I have the xorg.conf from a working dapper installation with it
<Iphigenia>  Hi! Does anybody know if I can type Ancient Greek using Abiword?
<ndlovu> soundray, all at the same time, the last system startup - before plugging in the UPS
<nothlit> Dandre, are you talking about real vnc help? or Gnome VNC
<YokoZar> It's a Compaq V1000
<kiwinz_sucks> YokoZar, you just need basically two items from that xorg.conf file
<kiwinz_sucks> HorizSync and VertRefresh are the two values you need
<Dandre> nothlit:  I am searching how to zoom out a vncclient session . I have a desktop of 1280*1027 and I want to remotely view a 1650*1150 session and I want to view all of it in window. I haven't found
<YokoZar> kiwinz_sucks: ok, have them, then what do I do?
<rhainur> so
<JOY_> g
<rhainur> what is this beryl/compiz I keep on hearing about?
<nothlit> Dandre, you need to use a vnc viewer/client that supports zooming
<kiwinz_sucks> just put those ranges into your current xorg.conf file, make sure your resolution is included in the default depth line, then restart x
<soundray> ndlovu: there is a package to support USB-connected UPSs:
<jhaig> rhainur: Fancy 3d graphics stuff.
<soundray> !info nut-usb | ndlovu
<ubotu> nut-usb: USB Drivers subsystem for the nut - Network UPS Tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 412 kB
<SoulChild> ANYONE using X-Chat-Gnome ???
<ndlovu> soundray, hmm, tried "ls -lrt /dev/ | grep 10:" and got vcs7 and vcsa7 at about the right time
<nothlit> Dandre, you can try the vnc4 and tightvnc clients, but i'm not sure if they have zooming or not
<soundray> !info nut | ndlovu
<ubotu> nut: The core system of the nut - Network UPS Tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-2 (edgy), package size 961 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<Dandre> Do you know a vnc viewer/client that supports zooming for ubuntu?
<TheSkorm> brb
<rhainur> how fancy?
<Sazpaimon> I'm also not getting any sound out of my ALC883
<Sazpaimon> (Realtek)
<kiwinz_sucks> rhainur, do a youtube serach for it
<Sazpaimon> any ideas how to fix this?
<kiwinz_sucks> i use beryl, and i'm never going without it again
<ndlovu> soundray, I've installed apcupsd, which should be able to do more or less the same thing (I think)
<jhaig> rhainur: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CgqWlX_GsI shows Novells demo of it.  I'm not sure how good this demo is, though, as I haven't watched it all the way through.
<YokoZar> kiwinz_sucks: isn't there a program like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I should run?  Or should I just manually edit the file?
<kiwinz_sucks> just do it manually
<ndlovu> soundray, ah. just found /dev/usb/hiddev0. will try that
<soundray> ndlovu: it doesn't explicitly mention USB though. Check the docs in /usr/share/doc/apcupsd/
<kiwinz_sucks> the reconfigure prompt sucks, imho
<detectivebob> what do you call "/"?
<kiwinz_sucks> root
<detectivebob> root?
<soundray> detectivebob: a slash?
<RudyValencia> where are desktop icons.
<YokoZar> detectivebob: call it "slash", as root implies something very different.  Depends on context
<RudyValencia> *the desktop icons, like computer, user's home, trash...
<detectivebob> if i am talking of the contex of "folderbefore /etc"
<Dandre> nothlit: I have tried vnc4 and tightvnc with no success
<rhainur> hm
<RudyValencia> detectivebob: root.
<rhainur> need the flash player
<soundray> detectivebob: that's the root folder
<rhainur> so what's the best way to get flash working on ubuntu?
<Sazpaimon> Anyone have any clue how to get my Realtek ALC883 working at all?
<kiwinz_sucks> rhainur, do you use google at all?
<RudyValencia> where's the desktop icons I am used to in fedora (home, computer, trash, etc.)
<rhainur> because I downloaded the flashplayer-mozilla thing
<RudyValencia> Sazpaimon: try http://www.realtek.com.tw/
<detectivebob> ty
<SoulChild> can someone write me anything, want to see if its hightlighted
<rhainur> and it had absolutely no effect
<jhaig> SoulChild: No
<soundray> SoulChild: sorry, that's impossible
<jhaig> SoulChild: :-)
<Sazpaimon> since when do they have linux drivers
<SoulChild> jhaig: thanks works
<nothlit> Dandre, well you can run the UltraVNC client in wine then
<nothlit> Dandre, that will work with zooming
<persen> What command can i use for showing an smb share? Like showing the folders a computer exposes
<Sazpaimon> RudyValencia, no luck
<Dandre> Ok nothlit, I was looking for a native solution
<Sazpaimon> this is a sound chip btw
<poningru> hey can someone help me compile a module?
<soundray> Sazpaimon: go check it out. Realtek are not bad at supporting Linux
<Sazpaimon> I searched their site
<Sazpaimon> I didnt see drivers for ALC883
<YokoZar> kiwinz_sucks: ok thank you kindly I'm gonna restart X now to see if it works.
<kiwinz_sucks> goodl uck
<nothlit> Dandre, yeah, but there aren't any more vnc clients i don't think
<nothlit> Dandre, oh, the nomachine client supports vnc... but it might just use vncviewer as a backend
<poningru> http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=139&category=driver&os=3&go=GO#
<IRCMonkey5> anybody have problems connecting to yahoo with ubuntu with firefox browser?
<rhainur> oh man
<rhainur> beryl is such a waste of a graphics card
<rhainur> xD
<brainly-green> no IRCMonkey5 I just tried it, no trouble
<persen> What command can i use to display info for an smb server?
<IRCMonkey5> thanks brainly-green
<poningru> persen: what do you mean display?
<persen> Showing the folders it exposes etc..
<poningru> eh?
<poningru> persen: explain some more
<poningru> what do you mean it exposes? through a network?
<IRCMonkey5> brainly-green: do you have resolve.conf set to your isp ip address? maybe this is my problem with not connecting to yahoo
<soundray> persen: smbclient
<poningru> oh samba
<poningru> ...
<persen> so i can display what smb folders is available at, //thiscomp for example
<persen> having problems mouting it and want to check the name is correct
<TheSkorm> brainly-green i gather you got your wlan working
<brainly-green> I don't have a resolve.conf
<poningru> !samba | persen
<brainly-green> yeah I did TheSkorm
<ubotu> persen: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brainly-green> in the end I just reconfigured that router to use WEP i nstead of WPA
* TheSkorm grins
<soundray> persen: man smbclient, look for the -L option
<soundray> persen: you don't need samba for what you want to do.
<dromer> hi, I'm tring to run firefox over putty (and xming), but I'm getting a notice that it's allready running. How can I turn it off? (I can't find it anywhere in top)
<persen> soundray: thanks, yes i dont need an samba server no
<soundray> dromer: 'killall firefox-bin'
<dromer> thank you soundray !
<dromer> now Ican finally experience the magic of X-forwarding :] 
<persen> Problem is when i, mount -t smbfs //comp/mp3 /media/mp3 -o username=steve,password=smith i get: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //comp/mp3, missing codepage or other error" But it works to browse the smb share via nautilus
<tamacracker> Hm...
<Sazpaimon> okay, next issue
<soundray> dromer: consider ssh -C for speed
<Sazpaimon> how do I get Windows XP to show up in GRUB
<Sazpaimon> i need to get in it to re-enable acronis OS selector
<tamacracker> Jucato... would you know why a hard drive doesn't start up, but it gets really hot?
<kiwinz_sucks> doesn't anyone in this channel use Google?
<persen> Sazpaimon: Have you installed XP after Linux?
<brainly-green> ok I'm getting a weird problem
<Sazpaimon> no
<Sazpaimon> before
<nysosym> Hi all i have a boot failure, "IBM Laptop detected, this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load modul!" The Laptop boots perfectly, but this message made me sad.
<Sazpaimon> i just installed linux a few hours ago
<brainly-green> I can connect to my WLAN with my computer running ubuntu fine, and then I can use the internet for a little while
<Sazpaimon> it overwrote the MBR with grub, so now I need to boot into windows
<ademan> is there a compatibility list about? i want to know if this new motherboard is gonna be ok
<brainly-green> but then the connection breaks
<brainly-green> on my macbook over here the connection never breaks and is at full signal strength
<uguntuvbox> hi all
<brainly-green> what might cause that?
<hanso> hey. my sound modules cannot load now and I get an error saying snd_intel8x0: disagrees about version of symbol ... Anyone have a clue about what's wrong?
<soundray> nysosym: don't worry about this message
<brainly-green> the ubuntu computer is right next to the macbook, shouldn't be much difference in signal strength
<nysosym> soundray: why? What does it mean?
<lokip_93> hi
<ott0> new ubuntu user-- I installed build essentials, when trying to compile a simple c++ program I get crazy messages..  command is gcc -o x test.cpp
<lokip_93> I just did rm -fr on /home/username by mistake while root..........no backups...  partition type is EXT3 with full journal....Anything I can do to undelete???(in fat32 its relatively easy to undelete)
<dromer> soundray: can you explain?
<ademan> ott0: try gcc test.cpp -o x
<ademan> gcc -lstdc++ test.cpp -o x        if that doesn't work
<soundray> nysosym: some Thinkpads have a bug that results in havoc when you load that particular module. So it refuses to load. I used this once before that security mechanism was introduced and was lucky that IBM replaced my laptop mainboard
<frogzoo_> lokip_93: on ext3 you're screwed
<soundray> dromer: -C activates compression, which is useful for slow links. man ssh
<dromer> soundray: but, I'm not sure how to use it ..
<lokip_93> damnnnnnnnnnn
<ott0> gcc -lstdc++ test.cpp -o x  worked
<ott0> cool
<soundray> dromer: ssh -XC remotehost firefox
<dromer> soundray: I'm on a 100mbit network now anyway so I don't reallt need it (it's fast enough for me)
<ott0> is that getting some library or something
<ademan> yeah, you have to link with the standard c++ library for cin/cout/string/whatever
<nysosym> soundray: thx :)
<ott0> thanks!
<soundray> dromer: I see. I use X forwarding via DSL, compression is great for that.
<ademan> np :-)
<ademan> ott0: if you're used to an IDE like Dev-C++ or MSVC++ you might try out KDevelop or anjuta
<dromer> soundray: ssh: remotehost: Name or service not known
<ott0> will do
<linopil> any cline script to debug sound ?
<RudyValencia> ubotu
<linopil> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ForgeAus> !ubout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RudyValencia> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> dromer: I thought it was obvious. You have to substitute remotehost with the actual name or IP of the remote host.
<ForgeAus> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ademan> ott0: Code::Blocks is my favorite so far, but it's not in the ubuntu repositories yet so it's a little trickier to install
<dromer> soundray: hehe, sorry :#
<ademan> anyways, i'm going to sleep, gnight all
<ott0> nizight
<soundray> dromer: oh, you're on putty -- it's probably different then
<dromer> soundray: yes, I thought so
<dromer> soundray: ah well, it works fast enough for me :) (faster from my desktop than from my server anyway)
<dromer> soundray: to bad that, in putty, I need a new session for every application (afaik)
<ForgeAus> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<dromer> haha
<nothlit> dromer, use screen :P
<dromer> nothlit: hehe, haven't mastered that yet :P
<dromer> I only use it for irssi ;)
<nothlit> well you can always do x forwarding (xming is nice) and launch a tabbed x terminal
<ForgeAus> X forwarding? wow
<ForgeAus> is there vnc for windows?
<DarthLappy> ForgeAus: Yes.
<dromer> nothlit: I _am_ doing X-forwarding atm
<nothlit> dromer, launch a tabbed x terminal and launch your apps from that :P
<dromer> vnc is waaay slower isn't it ?
<nothlit> or use application &
<soundray> dromer: you could also call a script on the remote host that opens all the applications you need: 'firefox & oowriter & vlc'
<dromer> hmmm, what terminalprogram do I use on my desktop again ..
<dromer> nothlit: good one !
<max18> the intel pro/set wifi driver is slowing my boot time by up to a full minute... i have concluded this by running 20 boot trials, half with my wireless card disabled in bios..... it never used to be like this.... is there anything i can do to speed it up?
<nothlit> bash has jobs management built in
<dromer> yeah I should reall get to read on bash, I'm so ultimately noob with it :/
<dromer> but application & works good for me, ust what I was looking for :)
<detectivebob> lol fuck
<nothlit> dromer, basically you can use bg and fg (background and foreground), and jobs and &
<dromer> :#
* dromer starts on genetics-test now
<nothlit> dromer, you'll figure it out, just use bg to resume apps you paused with ctrl+z
<soundray> max18: is it maybe taking so long to get an IP through DHCP?
<dromer> I hate these pc's where I can use only IE :@
<nothlit> dromer, ctrl+z + bg # is what you use if you forgot to use &
<dromer> ah .. hmm
<soundray> max18: for that kind of experiment, it helps to get rid of "quiet splash" from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<max18> soundray, sounds possible.... because before i had no encryption on my wifi it would boot up fast... now with wpa2 it takes ages
<dromer> nothlit: I should really get to this test ;) ttyl
<dromer> and thnx for helping all!
<denardo> Hi, all. Thunderbird crashed on me. When I try to restart it, it tells me that a copy is still running that I have to kill, but "ps -edalf | grep thunderbird" shows nothing but the grep itself. Any clues?
<max18> soundray, ok so do u know how to stop it searching for a dhcp server?
<linopil>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3432/ is that ok  to play sound ? now reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nothlit> denardo, killall thunderbird
<RudyValencia> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nothlit> denardo, or killall thunderbird-bin ,not sure
<soundray> max18: if that is so, remove 'auto wlan0' (or whatever your interface name is) from /etc/network/interfaces and bring the interface up as a background job from /etc/rc.local
<denardo> nothlit: nope, both get "no process killed"
<jhaig> denardo: See if there is a file called ~/.thunderbird/*.default/lock
<max18> soundray, removing from /etc/network/interfaces shouldn't be a problem.... what do i put in /etc/rc.local?
<jhaig> denardo: And ~/.thunderbird/*.default/.parentlock
<soundray> max18: 'ifup wlan0 &'
<jhaig> denardo: If these files exist, delete them and try again.
<cpk1> denardo: open a terminal and do "ps aux" and see if you see a sneaky thunderbird name in there
<denardo> jhaig: nope, neither exists.
<nothlit> shouldn't thunderbird be more verbose about lock files?
<Orig1nal`Jesus> hello guys ! can I ask you something ?
<soundray> denardo: perhaps your lock files are under $HOME/.mozilla
<max18> soundray: ok thanks m8... first i'll disable the wpa2 and see if this really is the problem
<jhaig> denardo: They may be somewhere different on Ubuntu.  I'm on SuSE at the moment.  Try in ~/.mozilla
<soundray> Orig1nal`Jesus: you already have
<Orig1nal`Jesus> I can't install ubuntu with a motherboard Intel DP965LT
<soundray> Orig1nal`Jesus: that kindof proves that you can ;)
<linopil> my board is 64-bit is that a reason intel onboard sound wont produce sound on 32-bit?
<Orig1nal`Jesus> and a processor CORE 2 DUO
<Orig1nal`Jesus> "PCI : failed to allocate meme ressource"
<nothlit> denardo, in ubuntu its ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Orig1nal`Jesus> I don't understand what it means
<Orig1nal`Jesus> so i try to flash the bios
<Orig1nal`Jesus> i test my memory
<Orig1nal`Jesus> and nothing ....
<Orig1nal`Jesus> impossible
<nothlit> !alsa | linopil
<ubotu> linopil: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Orig1nal`Jesus> someone knows my problem ?
<brainly-green> why is my damned connection constantly breaking
<brainly-green> there's no explanation for it, the signal is as strong as could be
<[h] tony|afk> moin moin
<soundray> Orig1nal`Jesus: I doubt that the error you see is really the point of failure. You should try the noapic and nolapic boot options
<cool-freak> got a big problem here, i always leave my ubuntu on during the night so azureus can download a lot of filme.But every single day,in the morning,ubuntu is returning from a restart and asking for a usename.and im not using username no more :S anyone can help?oh yeah,its has nothing to do with the power management,i think.
<soundray> !bootoptions | Orig1nal`Jesus
<ubotu> Orig1nal`Jesus: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<brainly-green> it's my wireless connection not my internet connection
<dave__> hi folks, does anybody know about evms implementation in ubuntu?
<eternalswd> where is the default.theme for x11 cursors on ubuntu?  I'm trying to follow the guide at http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2006/04/24/beautiful-x11-cursors/ but none of the defaults are there
<hagabaka> why does aptitude see packages i manually installed with apt-get as automatically installed?
<denardo> Hmm. I've got my firefox and thunderbird set up to have their stuff on another partition, since I access them from both Windoze and Ubuntu. I wonder if that's gone awry.
<Orig1nal`Jesus> thanks guys
<soundray> cool-freak: look in /var/log/syslog to see what made it reboot
<Orig1nal`Jesus> i will try it and i will comme back tomorow
<denardo> Ah, and I now see the lock file.
<cpk1> hagabaka: huh? aptitude and apt-get use the same backend
<nothlit> hagabaka, because apt-get hasn't done any aptitude database marking
<hagabaka> well, they're showing different sets of automatically installed packages
<hagabaka> hmm
<nothlit> with aptitude, you need to use it all the time
<hagabaka> does that mean i shouldn't use both of them?
<linopil> \o pls help with sound
<hagabaka> oh
<linopil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3434/
<nothlit> definitely not, and i wouldn't see why you would
<denardo> ... and I see that it's mounted as a read-only file system.
<eternalswd> denardo, what fs?
<hagabaka> i used to use apt-get exclusively, but i like some of aptitude's features
<soundray> linopil: the module name is snd-hda-intel
<linopil> soundray:  right
<denardo> eternalswd: the /etc/fstab entry for it says "/dev/hda4       /share     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       0"
<hagabaka> so is "automatically installed" not supported by APT, but only added features of aptitude and apt-get?
<KenSentMe> I run Apache2 and have this line in one of my virtual hosts: AllowOverride FileInfo Options . But now i get this error on restart: Syntax error on line 77 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/vandenieuwenhof.nl: AllowOverride not allowed here. How can i solve this?
<linopil> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3434/ how do I turn it on
<DRM3Z> Is there any one here that can tell me how to fix wide screen aspect ?
<test> hi all
<test> I have one question. who can help me?
<soundray> linopil: look carefully at my previous response and the modprobe you entered
<KenSentMe> DRM3Z: what do you mean by 'fix"?
<denardo> eternalswd: so it looks like it's vfat
<denardo> test: just ask the question
<test> ok
<DRM3Z> KenSentMe:: I  just installed Ubuntu and it doesn permit me from choosing the right resolution
<Eon_> I followed this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html ) to install Xorg-driver-fglrx for my Ati card,  and it sais that installing xorg will activate 3d rendering. It didnt do that for me. What else can I do to get "direct rendering: yes" when i look at glxinfo ?
<soundray> !fixres | DRM3Z
<ubotu> DRM3Z: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brainly-green> hey how do I get a change to my /etc/apt/sources.list file to take effect
<test> Does linux use g_utf8_collate() function?
<brainly-green> I uncommented the lines to add software from the "universe" repository but I'm not sure it's working
<brainly-green> I don't want to have to reboot
<catalytic> sudo apt-get update
<DRM3Z> muchans gracias ubotu
<soundray> Eon_: did you restart X after following the instructions?
<linopil> ok soundray ty
<test> I want to know if I use g_utf8_collate() impletement something, what the sorting result is.
<Eon_> soundray:  yes, i rebooted as well as ctrl-alt-backspace
<brainly-green> thanks catalytic ? it's downloading a lot
<eternalswd> denardo, try remounting manually with umask=000 and see if that will work, just to make sure it's not an issue with uid
<catalytic> er
<catalytic> what the hell? i just got back from a 3 years olds birthday drinking polish vodka
<catalytic> how did I help you?
<denardo> eternalswd: I'm not clear on how to do that.
<test> denardo, if I use g_utf8_collate() to implement the system sorting, what is the result? Can you give me some example?
<linopil> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3435/ now silent corrected name of module
<denardo> test: Sprry, but that's not stuff that I know. Maybe someone else here is up on that level of knowledge.
<eternalswd> denardo, first, is any data in that mount being used for anything at the moment, just to be sure.
<test> Who have used g_utf8_collate() function?
<PORDO> what's a handy way to get random values from the command line?
<denardo> eternalswd: Nope, nothing running other than a terminal and this Gaim session.
<eternalswd> denardo, "sudo umount /share" will unmount it
<denardo> eternalswd: OK, done
<test> who can help me?
<test> :(
<denardo> test: Looks like we don't have anyone around right now who knows about that.
<eternalswd> denardo, "sudo mount /dev/hda4 /shar -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000" should mount it
<linopil> no modules.conf in my system is that normal?
<eternalswd> denardo, "sudo mount /dev/hda4 /share -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000" should mount it, typo
<denardo> eternalswd: OK, done
<eternalswd> denardo, try testing firefox again
<test> ok, which topics do you usually discuss?
<test> Who know more about gtk?
<oneblood> #bash.org.pl
<denardo> eternalswd: OK, thunderbird started up as it should.
<eternalswd> test, you could try the #gimp channel, or ##gnome
<ndlovu> what command can I use to see if a certain process (daemon) is active?
<eternalswd> ndlovu, which process?
<ndlovu> eternalswd, apcupsd
<ndlovu> top doesn't show the complete list
<denardo> eternalswd: Should I change my /etc/fstab, or tweak something else?
<ndlovu> actually I found that using the '>' key I could find it, but it still seems a little random...
<eternalswd> ndlovu, try "ps aux | grep apcupsd"
<ndlovu> eternalswd, thanks, I'll try to remember that in the future
<sexcopter> hi, is it possible to mount iso cd images in ubuntu? Perhaps mount command itself can do it?
<eternalswd> ndlovu, pipes and grep are your friends, use them well
<citybird> hi all. this is my first ubuntu server install. I would like to configure virus scanning on incoming emails and then forward the clean emails to another server. is there documentation on how to set something like this up?
<ndlovu> eternalswd, lol, I try to use them whenever I can remember the various components. ps was a new command for me; grep I've used before
<soundray> citybird: without having read it, http://www.howtoforge.com/postfix_antispam_mailscanner_clamav_ubuntu seems to be relevant
<eternalswd> denardo, yeah, you should be able to use a line like "/dev/hda4       /share     vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0       0" instead of the one you have
<soundray> linopil: silence is good
<brainly-green> how come when I try ls /etc/init.d I can plainly see a file called xinitd
<linopil> soundray: ?
<brainly-green> but when I try ls /etc/init.d/xinitd it says no such file or directory
<linopil> soundray: now at ttp://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<soundray> linopil: it means that the module loaded
<citybird> soundray: thanks looking at it now!!
<valehru> is it just me or does gftp crash a lot?
<linopil> ok soundray silence is good you say what next ?
<brainly-green> what reason could there be for a file to appear in a listing of the parent directory, but not appear when I try to list the file itself
<denardo> eternalswd: OK, done, thanks.
<tamacracker> is there a gaim channel?
<tamacracker> i need to know how to install themes onto gaim
<soundray> Eon_: do you have a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that says 'Load    "dri"'?
<brainly-green> ok this is weird, if I try sudo ls -l /etc/init.d/xin* it returns the file
<soundray> linopil: test your sound
<brainly-green> if I try sudo ls -l /etc/init.d/xini* it fails
<brainly-green> what could the difference possibly be
<eternalswd> tamacracker, try #gaim
<brainly-green> the file is called /etc/init.d/xinitd
<Eon_> soundray: : thanks, but i found the problem. I had to disable composite extentions or something in Xorg.conf.  I tried that yesterday as well, but it didnt work for some reason but when i tried again now it worked. (guess there was something wrong with the syntax last night)
<soundray> brainly-green: are you positively sure? Is it not called inetd ?
<soundray> Eon_: well done
<brainly-green> no, it's called xinitd
<eternalswd> citybird, you might want to take a look at http://www.clamav.net/3rdparty.html
<tamacracker> thanks
<brainly-green> it's a pretty clear font
<eternalswd> citybird, I see there's some software that can scan incoming mails using clamd
<brainly-green> maybe a corrupted hard drive?  I noticed recently that something told me there was a miscount of the number of hard links
<brainly-green> I think locate told me that a while ago
<soundray> brainly-green: do me a favor and try 'sudo ls -l /etc/init.d/xine*'
<brainly-green> oh my god
<brainly-green> I must be lind
<brainly-green> blind
<soundray> brainly-green: typical case of the problem sitting at the keyboard
<brainly-green> you're right, it's xinetd
<soundray> :)
<brainly-green> how could I have misread that so many times
<jahid> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu in a desktop PC. i selected "/" and "swap". then i pressed the "Forward" button. but i get one message like "No root file system". can anyone help me about this?
<eternalswd> brainly-green, probably because of the folder init.d.  I always think xinitd because of that ;)
<cool-freak> what does it mean "mark" on the log?
<soundray> cool-freak: that syslogd was still alive at this point in time
<ForgeAus> ahh fixed..
<ForgeAus> now if only I can fix my ubuntu too
<eternalswd> what's wrong with your ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> it gets 75% through the startup bar and then freezes
<Eon_> soundray: hehe, that "fix" didnt get me far... i need Direct Rendering: Yes to install Beryl, but when trying to start beryl after instalation i get an error saying "missing composite extentions"
<dave__> got kicked out, does anybody have insight into evms and ubuntu? I'm really stuck here ...
<cool-freak> it seems that he was cheking something in evrery 20 minutes
<cool-freak> for 80 minutes
<eternalswd> ForgeAus, edgy I take it?
<ForgeAus> no error... but I think I "cleaned up" (as in autoremoved) ubuntu-minimal (which at the time I didn't realize how important it was
<cool-freak> and then it shutdown
<ForgeAus> yes edgy
<ytripppy> mmm quick question, how do i fix a OS freezing on boot after the message "real time clock driver"
<soundray> Eon_: dang... What's your card?
<ForgeAus> what I've done was managed to copy some stuff from the LiveCD I'm using now it helped but still not quite fixed...
<eternalswd> ForgeAus, have you tried booting safe?
<ForgeAus> I can get into the recovery console but no networking in there
<denard1> eternalswd: Hm. Changing folders in Thunderbird froze it. I killed the UI, and got the same problem restarting it. And trying to rm the lockfile tells me that /share is again read-only.
<Eon_> soundray: x1900xtx
<ForgeAus> eternal yes but I don't really know what to do from there
<soundray> Eon_: sounds recent enough
<ForgeAus> I can't use aptitude to reinstall ubuntu-minimal from inside it
<eternalswd> denard1, what's the permissions from "ls -l / | grep share"
<Nhatz> question......
<Nhatz> what does this mean....?
<brainly-green> ok so I just set up a vncserver on my ubuntu computer, and I just ran vncviewer localhost:1
<eternalswd> ForgeAus, do you happen to have wireless?
<denard1> eternalswd: drwxrwxrwx   8 root root  4096 1969-12-31 16:00 share
<brainly-green> I got something but no login screen
<brainly-green> it's just a checkerboard pattern, like the login screen but without the login box
<ForgeAus> um yes my internet is wireless
<Nhatz> erl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Nhatz> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Nhatz>         LANGUAGE = "en_PH:en",
<Nhatz>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Nhatz>         LANG = "en_PH.UTF-8"
<Nhatz>     are supported and installed on your system.
<tamacracker> uhm... im gettin an error when i type something with sudo
<Nhatz> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<ForgeAus> (but local net isn't)
<tamacracker> tamacracker@Tamacracker:~$ sudo apt-get install gaim-guifications sudo: must be setuid root
<eternalswd> denard1, where's your thunderbird profile directory?
<denard1> eternalswd: /share/users/jzitt/Thunderbird/Profiles/n3wp70kj.default/
<ForgeAus> lol I like that guifications :)
<eternalswd> ForgeAus, next time you load safe, try the startx command after logging in.  It'll try to start and produce an error log where things go wrong that you can look at to help diagnose the problem.  You should also take a look into how to initialize wireless network via commandline
<ForgeAus> um ok I'll try startx and come back let you know what it does
<eternalswd> denard1, what's the permissions via "ls -l /share/users/jzitt/Thunderbird/Profiles/ | grep n3wp70kj"
<denard1> eternalswd: drwxrwxrwx 4 root root 4096 2007-01-30 02:53 n3wp70kj.default
<beginner> how do make aptitude install wxpython for python2.5 instead of python2.4?
<eternalswd> denard1, hmm, that's telling me that you have access to read and write there, so I'm not sure why it's borked
<beginner> ??
<denard1> eternalswd: Yeah, I wonder if I'm getting an erroneous error message or something... but there doesn't seem to be another way past it.
<hagabaka> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 was the first bug submitted?
<brainly-green> hey vnc is working fine except that it doesn't get me a login screen
<brainly-green> it connects but gives me a blank screen
<lskd-255> beginner, the version is noted in the name and should work with both versions loaded, my computer has both versions loaded
<IntuitiveNipple> brainly-green: have you tried connecting to screen 0?
<brainly-green> that's what I tried
<brainly-green> should I try screen 1?
<IntuitiveNipple> brainly-green: does the vnc server report a connection?
<beginner> lskd-255, but I can't  import wx in python2.5
<soundray> brainly-green: you need to start something like gnome-session on that newly started VNC X server
<brainly-green> how do I check if it does, IntuitiveNipple?
<IntuitiveNipple> brainly-green: See what soundray just said
<brainly-green> where do I find out how to do that soundray?
<ForgeAus> I'm back... the errors I got were three (didn't remember the first one, the second two said something about Authority on lock file all three had a second line that stated read only filesystem
<brainly-green> never mind I think I found a site
<soundray> brainly-green: in a shell on the vncserver, run 'export DISPLAY=:1 ; gnome-session &
<Eon_>  /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Eon_> ups
<IntuitiveNipple> brainly-green: This guide may help you: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<lskd-255> beginner, my guess is there are plenty 'python-wx*' aps listed, find the one that works for your case.
<arunagiri> hi all
<beginner> is it?
<Davo_Dinkum> Is it possible to make your background change at a set time? Like every 24 hours?
<ForgeAus> eternal you still there?
<lskd-255> beginner, for one instance, there are 2.4 and 2.6 python-wxgtk
<beginner> lskd-255, the problem is aptitude seems to install it to python24 instead of python2.5
<beginner> *python2.4
<ForgeAus> beginner I had a simimlar issue with urlgrabber
<ForgeAus> it tends to depend on what version you get...
<ForgeAus> and python tends to be picky about what version it runs on :(...
<ForgeAus> but you might be ok if you manually convert it over (just copy it and tell it if theres anything in the script to go to python 2.5 instead)
<ForgeAus> they're mostly compatible
<Davo_Dinkum> Is it possible to make your background change at a set time? Like every 24 hours? Anyone?
<beginner> ForgeAus, I am afraid that it will break something..
<soundray> Davo_Dinkum: in gnome?
<Davo_Dinkum> soundray: Yes.
<ForgeAus> beginner I doubt it'd BREAK something
<brainly-green> it said it can't open display
<brainly-green> hey is it a problem if I have a lot of programs open on the vnc server, or what
<ForgeAus> but if your copying the SCRIPT itself (ie the .py files
<brainly-green> is that normal
<ForgeAus> it can only complain that it won't run or give you a compilation error of some sort
<ForgeAus> if there's binaries I don't think you have a choice you pretty much have to be stuck with 2.4
<lskd-255> beginner, all I can suggest is using synaptic and loading something found using wxpython in search.
<ForgeAus> yeah packages that require it will probably work
<ForgeAus> as long as they don't require python 2.5 also (which is unlikely)
<brainly-green> also I can't open anything from the "preferences" menu--it gives me a gray window box that does not respond and has no widgets on it, and I have to manually close it
<Jedrick> how can i view webcam on gaim?
<brainly-green> not related to vnc, just off topic
<IntuitiveNipple> Jedrick: as far as I recall, gaim doesn't support cams
<denard1> Grr... I can't function with broken email. If I can't figure out a way around this read-only issue (or whatever is disguising itself with it), I'll have to boot into Windoze to get any work done.
<soundray> !wallpaper-tray | Davo_Dinkum
<ubotu> wallpaper-tray: wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-3build1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 184 kB
<denard1> !read-only
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read-only - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> denard1: describe the problem
<frogzoo> anyone had a problem with amarok crashing while recreating the collection?
* kentismaximus hello everyone
<kentismaximus> i need help with setting up a usb isdn modem, can anyone help me?
<denard1> OK, so a web page suggested that there was a problem mounting the partition, and that I should fsck it. fsck found some problems. I indicated at the prompt that it should fix them, but it exited saying that the filesystem was unchanged. And trying to change folders in Thunderbird after that still hangs. Is there a way to actually get this to work?
<ForgeAus> um man fsck perhaps?
<soundray> denard1: call fsck with -y to force the fixes
<tamacracker> wtf shouldn't this theme install: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=51008
<ForgeAus> or maybe you need to run it as root (so sudo fsck)?
<tamacracker> on my ubuntu box
<ForgeAus> or perhaps its mounted readonly .. you might need to mount it as read-write
<tamacracker> br
<tamacracker> b
<soundray> denard1: btw, fsck should be run from recovery mode or, better yet, a live CD
<denard1> Ah, so the interface to fsck is misleading. Damned if I know why someone would design a program to ask if you wanted to do changes and then ignore your response *sigh*
<lskd-255> kentismaximus, as close as I can come to that is I am using a broadband modem that has the standard cat5 out to a usb linksys plug accessory
<denard1> Ah, OK, doing it with the fsck -y seems to have solved the problem.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kentismaximus> lskd, its pretty difficult, because i dont know what to do, but the kernel has (im pretty sure) the necessary (CAPI) drivers built-in... and output of lsusb: "Bus 001 Device 002: ... AVM GmbH ISDN-Connecor TA", so its there, but how do i talk to it, what /dev/tty? is it?
<pianoboy3333> close
<pianoboy3333> oop
<TheSkorm> 3 out of 4 people make up 75% of the human population
<tom47> and 50% are below average intelligence
<TheSkorm> there are 10 types of people in this world, ones that understand binary and ones that dont
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hazem> hello
<hazem> i have a problem wifi-reader
<hazem> is there any alternative program ?
<TheSkorm> hazem
<TheSkorm> what are  you trying to find out?
<hazem> TheSkorm: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3437/ here the output when i try to run wifi-reader
<silent_scream> hi! is there a program that puts the subtitles into the .avi file so as to see a movie in the dvd-player WITH subtitles??
<icCE> Hi
<TheSkorm> oh dear
<TheSkorm> that would be python error
<ardchoille42> silent_scream, You mean rip a DVD movie and put the subtitles into the .avi with the movie?
<hazem> i think so
<hazem> thats why am looking for alternative cuz i duno any thing in python
<TheSkorm> I can tell you what that python error means but that would achive nothing
<ardchoille42> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.107.136.27]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<silent_scream> ardchoille42,  well i have the movie ripped. alla ia need is a program that puts the subs into the avi
<hazem> lol so do know any package i can use till i fix this problem ?
<TheSkorm> you could try reinstalling it
<hazem> or i should to do it by command line
<hazem> i did
<hazem> same error
<TheSkorm> and make sure /etc/wifi-radar.conf is readable (chmod/chowner) and correct information inside
<ardchoille42> silent_scream, Well, acidrip will rip a DVD movie and put the subtitles into the .avi file with the movie as long as you have the Subtitle drop down menu engaged in the "Other Stuff" section. But I don't know how to do it if you already have the movie ripped.
<TheSkorm> thats all I can help you with though there may be others that have seen this error
<TheSkorm> feel free to make a forum post too
<silent_scream> ardchoille42,  is there a prog for win, so as to run it with wine?? (or try to...)
<ardchoille42> silent_scream, I don't know.. I haven't touched Window in about 7 years.
<silent_scream> ardchoille42, good for you :D
<jahid> when i was installing ubuntu, it didnt ask for root password. can anyone tell me how can i login as root?
<poningru> !root | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille42> jahid, The root account is diabled by default.
<jahid> ardchoille42, how can i enable root account?
<soundray> jahid: don't enable root, use 'sudo -i' and enter your user password
<jahid> ubotu, if i know about sudo. but if i use sudo then which password i have to use?
<ardchoille42> jahid, There's actually no need to log in as root. Enabling the root account is a security hole, IMHO, and is not supported configuration. I can't help you do that.
<soundray> !root | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille42> jahid, One of the good things about a disabled root account is if I wanted to break into your computer, I know you have a root account and I can sit there all day and try to brute force it. I can't do that if it's disabled.
<JdGordon> can anyone help me get ndiswrapper going? its installed and the wlan driver is installed but i get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument" when i modprobe ndiswrapper
<jahid> i tried to use "su" but its not accepting my password. i am the only user of this computer. and when i was installing i just setup my account, since root is not active.
<ardchoille42> jahid, Use sudo:  sudo command
<soundray> jahid: do *not* use su. Use sudo
<jahid> soundray, sudo is working. "su" wont work?
<JdGordon> jahid: so sudo su then it will put you in root
<soundray> jahid: please read the page that ubotu pointed you to
<ardchoille42> jahid, You can't su to the root account if you don't have the password.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<soundray> jahid: do not follow JdGordon's advice
<soundray> JdGordon: sudo su is not recommended. Use sudo -i to get a root shell with a sane environment
<jahid> soundray, i tried to open that page, but that is not opening.
<soundray> jahid: it works fine here
<sosna> channel
<sosna> how to join to any channel?
<ardchoille42> /join #chann
<jahid> God knows what is problem on my side, but its not opeining "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo"
<sosna> then how to see the list of channel?
<ardchoille42> sosna, See a list of every channel available?
<wayco> is there a channel for pan newreader?
<sosna> ehmmm
<soundray> jahid: try the Google cache then: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:avJKczQuT34J:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo+ubuntu+rootsudo&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=1&client=firefox-a
<ardchoille42> sosna, I don't think you wanna do that, there's too many channels.
<ardchoille42> soundray, If that works for him, I'd say he has a DNS problem.
<sosna> ok i understand ;)
<sosna> thx
<persen> What is the tool to config fonts? I installed msttcorefonts but need to active it for gnome i think
<jahid> I have a new installation of Ubuntu. Now how can I do my network setup?
<persen> jahid: Depends on what you want.
<soundray> persen: you don't normally
<soundray> !fonts | persen
<ubotu> persen: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<persen> soundray, so i should just reset X ?
<soundray> persen: yes
<jahid> persen, i want to define my IP and DNS so that I can get connected to the network and access internet
<soundray> jahid: System-Administration-Network
<cwillu> okay, so who's being ignored?
<DRM3Z> how do I change resolution with in genome ?
<persen> Ok, one more question, i've got an application, Eclipse, which i need to launch from a terminal (to set PATH and JAVA_HOME). When i add a icon for it on the desktop (as a terminal job) my terminal settings is not picked up, so what is the best way to start terminal apps when i'm starting it by clicking an icon on my desktop.
<ardchoille42> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cwillu> DRM3Z: System|Preferences|ScreenResolution, assuming that the res you want is detected
<joaquin_> Hola
<cwillu> persen: I think you can just put "PATH=foo eclipse" to set PATH, for instance
<DRM3Z> cwillu:: I cannot choose my own resolution
<sosna> i have a problem with resolution on my ubuntu, i have only 640x480 or 800x600 for select...
<cwillu> DRM3Z: okay, see the fixres thing ubotu said
<cwillu> sosna: you too :p
<frogzoo_> !fixres | sosna
<ubotu> sosna: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sosna> i don't know what i must write in xorg.conf
<ardchoille42> !fixres > DRM3Z
<soundray> persen: why don't you write a wrapper script for Eclipse instead of running it via terminal?
<DRM3Z> !fixres ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixres ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> fixres for some, miniature american flags for others!
<ardchoille42> DRM3Z, ubotu should have sent you a pm
<persen> soundray: wrapper script? Can i still launch it via "an icon on my desktop" ?
<cwillu> persen: yep, it just means writing the commands you'd normally use in a terminal into a file, and using that file to launch from the desktop
<persen> ok
<cwillu> persen: there's a magic line to put at the top of the file though, just look for any .sh file, it'll show you what to do
<cwillu> and then mark it as executable
<sosna> ehmmm it's not simple...
<persen> What i want is to run ~/.bashrc first i guess.
<ardchoille42> persen, ~/.bashrc gets run when you log in
<cwillu> ardchoille42: I thought that was just run whenever you run bash
<persen> and also when i launch the terminal from x
<ardchoille42> cwillu, Yes, you're right, my bad
<cwillu> persen: I think it'll get run automatically if you put #!/usr/bin/bash at the top of the script
<persen> ok
<cwillu> don't hold me to that though :p
<soundray> cwillu: on ubuntu that would be #!/bin/bash
<ardchoille42> hash bang slash bin slash bash
<devilsadvocate> persen, why not just change the PATH permanently?
<valehru> I keep getting the message  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? when I try and upgrade.  Nothing else is using apt, im positive of that...is there a way to remove these locks without rebooting the system?
<cwillu> valehru: running it via sudo?
<valehru> cwillu, ya
<valehru> just doing sudo apt-get update
<persen> devilsadvocate: How do i change the PATH permanently?
<cwillu> valehru: and you checked ps aux for apt's and dpkg's?
<Enquest> How can I do something like this cat -R * | grep enquest
<soundray> Enquest: 'find . -print0 | xargs -0 grep enquest'
<valehru> cwillu, hmm there is : root      8489  0.0  1.1  13856 11092 pts/0    T    19:50   0:01 apt-get install
<valehru> root      8491  0.0  0.1   4644  1840 pts/0    T    19:51   0:00 /usr/lib/apt/me
<cwillu> valehru: shared machine?  or maybe just doing an automatic update?
<h3> i'm having problems installing ubuntu 6.10 from alt install cd to an old pII, it stalls after 'detecting hardware to find cd devices', any ideas?
<valehru> cwillu, its not a shared machine....I was midway through an install but decided to change the source and pressed ctrl + z....anyway to kill them?
<cwillu> h3: ide=nodma might get it working, you'll have to turn on dma for the hard drive after it installs though
<sosna> ehhh doesn't work, resolution is 800x600....
<sosna> a moze kto po polsku umie?
<cwillu> valehru: probably best to fg it, then uninstall it after it finishes
<tdn> I am trying to set up encrypted rootfs with LUKS. But I cannot boot. It says that no cryptfs is configured and then it waits for rootfs and I have to reboot...
<econobeing> i just formatted some unallocated space on my HD to FAT32, will that automatically mount from now on when i turn on my computer?
<valehru> cwillu, fg?
<h3> cwillu, ok thanks ill give it a go
<cwillu> ctrl+z  = stop, fg = continue in forground
<cwillu> h3: hdparm will be the magic incantation to google if it works
<econobeing> i guess i should try it out <_< brb
<ardchoille42> Tomboy is pretty cool.. first time using it :)
<cwillu> ardchoille42: I had this weird thing with it though, didn't handle large texts very well for me;  couldn't dup it after clearing everything out though
<ardchoille42> I just watched a video of xgl/compiz. It's pretty nice but it should come with a bottle of dramamine, lol
<cwillu> (large being 5-10 paragraphs)
<cwillu> hh
<devilsadvocate> persen, not sure, but i know that its possible
<ardchoille42> cwillu, Really? I didn't think it had a limit.
<cwillu> ardchoille42: as I said, I couldn't dup it after;  I must have just hit a corner case on how it handled text or something :p
<ardchoille42> Unreproducable bug?
<cwillu> ardchoille42: just got really really slow, like it was scanning the whole text each time I added a char
<ardchoille42> Well, it's supposed to be for note taking, or so I guess.
<cwillu> ardchoille42: I just settled for running a moinmoin wiki on my machine :p
<cwillu> nothing like being able to put sketches right on the page
<ardchoille42> cwillu, You should be using scribus if you want to write a book, lol
<cwillu> ardchoille42: 10 paragraphs != book :p
<ardchoille42> moinmoin is cool
<cwillu> that's what my stack of paper is for
<ardchoille42> hehe
<cwillu> sweet, repo's done copying
<persen> my god, third time today that ubuntu freezes
<joaquin_> Hello
<econobeing> hmm, it didn't do it automatically
<econobeing> so, how can i add a command to run at startup?
<persen> When everything freezes, is there a keyboard-combo i can do to get out of X ?
<econobeing> i need to add "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2"
<joaquin_> wat is the chanel in spanish?
<cwillu> econobeing: man fstab
<persen> econobeing: add it to fstab
<cwillu> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<persen> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<econobeing> ah, thanks
<cwillu> persen: what are you looking for?
<persen> the new "snappy" desktop stuff
<persen> 3d
<cwillu> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<cwillu> persen: what type of freezes are you hitting?
<cwillu> compiz related?
<persen> think so, but another question, have other people here experienced "freeze" of the system?
<cwillu> ctrl+alt+backspace is the usual x-server killer, ctrl+alt+f1 will also get you to a terminal (ca+f7 to get back)
<persen> yep, but none of them worked.
<persen> Had to reset the box.
<cwillu> persen: hardlock?  does the mouse still move?
<cwillu> what vidcard, driver?
<persen> cwillu: mouse moves, mp3 plays, but all keyboard combos didnt do anything.
<cwillu> persen: do you have another machine handy?
<cwillu> persen: first place to look would be in /var/log/xorg.log, dmesg, etc, for anything suspicious
<persen> cwillu: i have other machines yes, how so ?
<cwillu> how long had the machine been running before it froze?
<cwillu> persen: when it freezes, it's handy to know whether you can still ping it, and ssh it
<persen> cwillu: Just got this machine yesterday (some old server i think, xp2200+, via kt266, 1gb ram)
<cwillu> persen: it isn't an ibm is it?
<persen> Maybe its an unstable piece of shit.
<persen> cwillu: no, manually built.
<cwillu> another possibility is a broken bios;  was it a kinda gradual freeze?  you said the mouse still moved, could you move windows at all for some period of time?
<cwillu> I'd check the logs though, and see if you can ssh it (openssh-server I think is the package if you haven't got it already, just be aware that it gives all regular users remote access protected only by their passwords)
<y0hm> u can restrict openssh connections thought ....
<y0hm> though...*
<y0hm> :/
<cwillu> y0hm: ya, just not set up by default;  just talking about troubleshooting something else right now anyway
<y0hm> k !
<cwillu> best I heard was a guy who rigged iptables to drop more and more packets as wrong passwords were entered
<Misuzu> what is a good media player for 1080p in linux :3
<y0hm> i'm just starting to learn iptables ..pretty powerful ..pretty COMPLEX too...
<catalytic> where can i find a decent guide on configuring apache2 on ubuntu?
<cwillu> quite
<econobeing> does this look good to add to fstab? "/dev/hda2 /media/hda2 Vfat auto,user,exec,rw,sync 0 0"
<y0hm> cata there is a specific apache irc channel
<cwillu> catalytic: do you know apache config files from anywhere else?
<starfighter> salut a tous :)
<catalytic> no
<gop> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<catalytic> i need to know where they are and how to config them
<econobeing> ?
<gop> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cwillu> catalytic: the apache online docs will probably get you most of it, debian uses a2enmod and a2ensite to config stuff
<Bobbix> For a valid WPA2-PSK + AES procedure ???? (Ubuntu Edgy)
<catalytic> ok
<y0hm> cata tried reading the MAN ?
<y0hm> man apache :p
<cwillu> y0hm: I found the man pages a bit counterintuitive for apache on debian actually :p
<y0hm> yeah sometimes they are
<starfighter> j'ai essay de rajouter une image dans le forum, mais elle ne s'affiche pas
<cwillu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<starfighter> je l'ai mis par glisser dposer file:///home/oem/Desktop/a1.jpg
<fgghgf> g
<Bobbix> stat fait pas de confusion
<Bobbix> c'e la cy c'est la chat englase
<daviey> Hi, anybody know how to get ftp-ssl working in nautilus???
<cwillu> and I can barely understand french anymore :)
<Bobbix> i'm italian and i try to write in english in this channel
<cwillu> daviey: sftp:// doesn't do it?
<daviey> cwillu, sftp and ftp-ssl are different
<cwillu> ah
<daviey> cwillu, thanks anyway
<y0hm> ah here too :)
<cwillu> daviey: I think there's some nautilus handlers that aren't enabled by default, let me check
<Bobbix> ok, i go now (bye)
<daviey> cwillu, i have installed ftp-ssl which replaces 'ftp' but nautilus doesn't seem to use it.  It works fine from console, just not nautilus
<cwillu> daviey: might be out of luck then;  nautilus is using the vfs stuff, which ftp-ssl may not install anything for
<daviey> cwillu, :(
<cwillu> daviey: although it'll work with mounts fine if you can find a fuse version of it I guess
<catalytic> i installed apache2 via synaptic
<catalytic> and it has this written underneath
<catalytic> This package contains all the standard apache2 modules, including SSL support.
<catalytic> However, it does *not* include the server itself; for this you need to
<catalytic> install one of the apache2-mpm-* packages; such as worker or prefork.
<daviey> cwillu, what a good idea
<catalytic> i need something else before i can start configuring the httpd.conf ?
<catalytic> I cant find the httpd.conf at the moment
<cwillu> catalytic: apache2 depends on apache2-mpm-worker though, so it should be installed
<catalytic> i have apache2-mpm-prefork installed
<cwillu> catalytic: all the apache config is in /etc/apache2/
<cwillu> modules and sites are split out of httpd.conf, just so you know
<catalytic> ah, so they are
<catalytic> how come locate couldnt find them?
<catalytic> or does it only find things within my user space?
<cwillu> catalytic: basically just symlinks, a2ensite and a2enmode are the apps to handle it
<cwillu> catalytic: locate updates automatically every night
<catalytic> ok
<catalytic> erm
<catalytic> ive never left my box on overnight yet :P
<cwillu> if you install something new that you want indexed, sudo updatedb will do an update at that moment
<econobeing> awesome, my partition loads when it boots now. thanks a lot whoever it was that linked me to the fstab page
<valehru> hey guys, how do I install kernel sources?
<catalytic> hah, no wonder i can never find anything
<c1|freaky> hi all. what is a good systemstats webtool for ubuntu? HotSanic doesnt work because I always get this error: unsupported graphics format 'GIF'. now I need another tool for system stats. can someone help me? (ubuntu server)
<cwillu> I _think_ it's also smart enough to update when you turn it on if you missed an update
<y0hm> valehru  :  linux-headers-yourkernel
<cwillu> econobeing: np
<valehru> y0hm, thx
<cwillu> daviey: any luck?
<daviey> cwillu, i might be able to mount using curl... i'll report back
<cwillu> daviey: are you stuck using ftp over ssl?  nautilus can handle ssh transparently if that's useful at all (sshfs is also handy for that approach)
<cwillu> curl's a proxy, right?
<daviey> cwillu, it aint my server.  I have ftp-ssl or webdav.  As their certificate is wrong webdav won't work in nautilus (works in konquerer)
<cwillu> lol
<y0hm> valehru u probably (don't know 100%) need to install "build-essential" as well if you want to build/compile
<valehru> y0hm, have it installed
<y0hm> with yer kernel sources
<neftune> cwillu, curl is a downloader, like wget
<y0hm> tk
<y0hm> tok
<valehru> have to recompile alsa with the new kernel......the headphone jack doesnt work out of the box in edgy
<cwillu> there's an ssl wrapper I'm trying to remember, that might work as well (point nautilus to the localhost, and the proxy handles the wrapping, but it's not terribly convenient)
<y0hm> have some alsa probs here as well
<ocb58> how do i create another user with the same rights as the current one in 5.10?
<y0hm> mainly with tv-card
<y0hm> anyone know how to get sound out of a hercules smartTV2 card on Edgy ?
<cwillu> daviey: might be able to get stunnel or sslwrap to do what you need too
<daviey> cwillu, i installed stunnel - but haven't looked at it yet
<cwillu> daviey: it's pretty straightforward
<sulo> Hi, I've got a very annoying problem: Just got my wireless card working and connected to the LAN. Used dhcp to retreive information. However, I only stay connected for a couple of minutes at a time, after which I'm kicked off the net again and have to reconnect. Can someone shed some light on this, please?
<Jowi> sulo, generally speaking, this might be interference from other devices. try changing the channel in the router/AP
<aciddrops> helllo
<Jowi> sulo, also make sure that the pc is on the same floor as the AP and in line-of-sight from it. that and changing channels is what I would do first of all.
<aciddrops> greetings
<aciddrops> anyone know of a good xgl setup?
<aciddrops> a howto
<cwillu> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<aciddrops> thanks what about beryl
<jammin> irc://irc.a0hell.org/mp3-4-free
<holyduck> !beryl
<cwillu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cwillu> lol
<holyduck> :D
<cwillu> beat me to it, dangnammit :p
<aciddrops> its there i see
<Jowi> aciddrops, you'll find alot of good info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<aciddrops> ya cool
<plastik> what network services are enabled by default after an install ? (ubuntu desktop, or whatever)
<jahid> how can i search for versions before installing suing APT?
<Jowi> plastik, none
<cwillu> jahid: synaptic -> properties on the package will tell you stuff
<thomass> Hello. I have installed steam with wine, but I can`t see the text. Which fonts do I have to install?
<jahid> cwillu, i didnt you? can you clear me little more?
<Jowi> plastik, you'll have to install those services yourself (webserver, ftp, ssh, samba etc etc) :)
<cwillu> if you install packages via synaptic (administration menu), it'll tell you what version is there;  you can pick a particular one (if available) via the force menu item
<andriijas> why do people install ubuntu to play counter-strike? lol.
<mav> i am a newbie ..  i have to generate graphs from a txt file . from the terminal window. what are the options available to be ??
<mav> thanks in advance !
<andriijas> mav: thats not much of a ubuntu related question, sorry to say but i guess you get better answers by google or some forum
<ardchoille42> andriijas, hahaha
<andriijas> ardchoille42: what? :b
<thomass> andriijas, I just want to test it, because I am going to change to ubuntu, and I need Counter-Strike :P
<ardchoille42> andriijas> why do people install ubuntu to play counter-strike? lol.
<andriijas> ardchoille42: yeah but seriously =D
<cwillu> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sulo> Jowi: thanks... sorry for late reply, getting kicked off all the time :p
<cwillu> andriijas: might want to look at a demo of crossover;  if you can get counterstrike working there, you can probably get it working in vanilla wine as well, just with more effort
<sulo> Jowi: thing is, this router is not in my apartment, but in my neighbour's
<sulo> Jowi: so how do I know what channel to change to?
<Jowi> sulo, there's no specific channel. your neighbour will have to try different ones. depends on your surroundings.
<andriijas> cwillu: im no gamer. im just fine with my webdevelopment
<Jowi> sulo, is your appartments underneath one another or across?
<sulo> Jowi, across
<Jowi> sulo, so you can basicly see his window?
<sulo> Jowi, we live on the same staircase
<sulo> Jowi, i.e. across the hall
<Jowi> sulo, ah, door to door. I see. better try different channels then.
<Mathew> Hello.
<sulo> Jowi, okay. thanks
<Mathew> I wonder if someone would care to help me solve a simple problem.
<Mathew> dealing with Ubuntu startup behavior.
<sulo> Mathew, just ask
<Mathew> ok.. I have a laptop
<Mathew> when at home I run a single display and beryl
<sulo> What's the name of the text-based rpg where you at some point (early in the game) end up in a room with a VAX, which you have to log on to ?
<Mathew> when at work I run with a dock and metacity
<Mathew> I would like to write a startup script that tells if I'm docked or not and replaces the appropriate xorg file and disables/enables beryl-manager when I log in.
<Mathew> 2 problems with this... I have no idea how to tell if I'm docked or not to make an action in this script
<Mathew> and I don't know where my session startup program list is kept so it can be edited to disable/enable beryl
<sulo> Mathew, ~/.Xsession?
<h3> cwillu, hey thanks 'ide=nodma' got ubuntu installed for me, how do i set dma on now?
<Mathew> thats prob it sulo
<soundray> Mathew: if you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you dock, you will see whether any events are logged/devices created in relation to the docking
<cwillu> !hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.6-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<cwillu> !dma
<Pulsewidth> Is there a grep that can give the exact byte offset of a binary string in a binary file, instead of just the byte offset of the "line" (which is meaningless in this case)?
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<cwillu> h3: that last one
<Mathew> soundray, then I could perform a find in /dev?
<cwillu> probably won't be able to enable it on the cd drive, but it should be fine on the hd
<Mathew> if yes... bla bla bla
<Mathew> else bla bla bla
<Jowi> !info whereami
<ubotu> whereami: Automatically reconfigure your (laptop) system for a new location. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.28ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 62 kB, installed size 424 kB
<soundray> Mathew: I would use test (man test)
<Jowi> Mathew, that's what you're looking for?
<Mathew> ubotu, that sounds like the ticket.
<Mathew> damn bot
<h3> cwillu, k thanks
<Pengjianyu> Hi from china
<cwillu> h3: no prob;  took me a week to figure that out on my machines :)
<cwillu> (the ide bit)
<frogzoo_> hi Pengjianyu, always happy to see anyone from PRC in here
<Pengjianyu> thk
<h3> cwillu, ha ha
<frogzoo_> Pengjianyu: I think there's a chinese support channel somewhere
<haary> I just installed cyrus-2.2 imapd on edgy. When I test it, the connection hangs and kjournald is eating most of the CPU.
<Jowi> !zh | Pengjianyu if you need -
<ubotu> Pengjianyu if you need -: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<webben> Is anyone producing .deb packages for Firefox Minefield?
<funchal> Hello, I have a friend who doesn't have internet connection, but wants to install xine. I already downloaded xine-lib and xine-ui packages, but he doesn't have libxt. Where can I download libxt?
<Pengjianyu> yes thank you
<soundray> funchal: you can download individual packages from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<soundray> funchal: you can also use apt offline. There is a howto somewhere
<Dh3Y0> hi
<Homer_mobile> hiya
<Dh3Y0> Hi Homer_mobile
<mapedmaster> yoyo
<Jowi> funchal, "sudo apt-get -d libxt6" then copy the downloaded file (/var/cache/apt/archives) to the other computer. install with "sudo dpkg -i packagenname"
<soundray> funchal: http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/
<Dh3Y0> i m about install ubuntu 6.1 i386, do i need to take any precautionns before i install in to my windows system disk
<funchal> Thanks a lot
<jahid> how can i add postgresql in APT of Ubuntu, so that i can install using "apt-get install postgresql"
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: always backup anything important
<Willy> hi does someone knows if asterisk run with no problem on ubuntu has someone tried it?
<ice> hello..can someone help me make connection on my ubuntu..?
<marcusgrazette> hi, i'm looking for a program to edit mp3 files. i want to cut sections out of the file so i can use it as a ringtone. can anyone suggest an app that would do this?
<Willy> what kind of conection?
<cwillu> jahid:  should just work, just make sure the universe repo's are turned on
<soundray> marcusgrazette: audacity
<Homer_mobile> please put a condom over you windows drive you dont want to catch any viruses
<cwillu> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<y0hm> marcus , Audacity should do the job as well
<funchal> Just another question: this friend of mine has bought 3 disks (ubuntu 6.10 i think), the third one has some "additional packages"... how do I check/install them?
<ice> internet connection..how to tell u..
<marcusgrazette> soundray: thanks!
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: yeah is there a high risk of loosing my files on the disk, i dont have a partition
<Willy> but you are connected now?
<ice> no
<Dh3Y0> and i dont have any softwares to maek the partition
<ice> now im connected from windows xp
<jahid> cwillu, how i can turn on universe reop?
<y0hm> lol homer
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: the ubuntu install can partition the drive for you without any issues but always be on the safe side and backup
<cwillu> !universe | jahid
<ubotu> jahid: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: thanks alot :)
<y0hm> jahid edit your etc/apt/sources  file
<Willy> win xp? what-s that. is that OS still exist?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: np
<cwillu> Dh3Y0: I haven't had it crash on me, but there's no warrenty
<ice> the oS linux or the windows XP?
<ice> the both exist..
<Willy> XP
<ice> the both exist..
<Data_>  hi everybody
<Data_>  I open a project lpi_podcast
<Data_>  I seek from English and French speaking people to create a podcasting staff to permit audion learning of LPI cursses
<Data_>  Does anybody interested here?
<Data_>  if yes, mail me at lugthudinie@gmail.com
<Data_>  Best regards and excuse me if I have disturbed the channel.
<cwillu> jahid: postgresql-8.1 should install without the changes actually
<IdleOne> Willy: windows has a good OS ( has it's issues like any other OS ) we arent here to put down other OS'es we are here to help with Ubuntu :)
<Willy> it-s so easy to get connected through ubuntu.... what king of internet connection you'r using?
<ice> ?
<y0hm> mb Ice is on wireless
<funchal> A friend of mine bought 3 disks (ubuntu 6.10 I think), the third one has some "additional packages"... how do I install them?
<Willy> what kind
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: i have another partition, somethin i dont use very frequently it has about 5GB left but its got somefiles i m trying to recover from a previously crashed windows...and those files cant be deleted or backed up, if i install ubuntu on that partition, will i still be able to recover those files that are already on it?.
<ice> modem ADLS
<AngryElf_> the ubuntu wiki on beryl doesn't mention anything about installing AIGLX (i thought it used to).  It only mentions enabling it in xorg.conf....is this somethign new?
<nilvio> someone wine user here ?
<y0hm> funchal check apt-cdrom
<nilvio> when i try put wine cfg i get message Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ice> dls modem..
<nilvio> what is wrong
<andriijas> AngryElf_: aiglx is included in ubuntu
<andriijas> AngryElf_: = its already installed
<Willy> is it ppoe or pppoa?
<AngryElf_> andriijas: alright then, I did everything the wiki says and no fun burning windows :/
<y0hm> from Xorg 7.1 to be precise AIGLX is included by default
<Data_> nilvio, have you tried in root user?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: ubuntu will format that drive/partiton so you will lose those files but I believe that with the Ubuntu CD ( live cd ) you can access that drive and try to recover the files
<Jowi> AngryElf, in Edgy it is included. In Dapper you need to install it
<nilvio> Data_ yest
<ice> ppoe
<nilvio> yeas
<nilvio> yes
<Data_> nilvio had you installed a source or a packaged one?
<ice> Willy : ppoe..
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: the ubuntu cd you have is a Live CD meaning that you can run ubuntu without touching the physical drive.there is a install icon on the desktop for when you are ready to commit to ubuntu
<nilvio> i installed with Automatix
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: i m downloading ubuntu-desktop-6.10-i386.iso at the moment will that work
<Willy> most of the dsl modem makes the conection for you just lunch ur browser...
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: thats the one
<ice> now what do i need to do..?
<cameotwat> i'm having trouble in resizing an ntfs partition to install ubuntu
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: awesome...the downloading is 83% will be done soon i ll burnt it and get back, will you stil be here man?
<nilvio> i got that problem when i trying install lineage 2
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: when done with download you will Burn Image pop in the cd and reboot ( bios need to be set to boot from cdrom first )
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: all day and if Im not someone else will be here to help you
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: welcome to Ubuntu btw :)
<ice> can someone help me..?=)
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: yeah thanks
<IdleOne> np
<Data_> Private tchat nilvio please
<IdleOne> ice you are using wireless?
<variant> my girl friend is installing ubuntu right now :)
<IdleOne> variant: :)
<ice> IdleOne: no
<IdleOne> ice: try looking in System>Administration>Networking and see if the eth is enabled
<Benson> anyone with some experience with apache/tomcat/mod_jk? i get an internal server error when trying to access a jsp-file after setting it up and i cant find any good reason for it in the logs
<Alexlikes> hello
<ice> IdleOne: and if its enabled what i need to do then..?
<IdleOne> ice: good question. I never had problems with network mine always just works :/
<Data_> NILVIO: I don't know Automatix
<Data_>  sorry
<Data_>  but synaptic yes
<Data_>   had you allready tried to search for  lineage 2 compatibility problems?
<ice> =))))
<ice> TnX anyway..i`ll reboot now and try =))
<nilvio> Data_ its not lineage 2 problem i cant only do that winecfg command
<soundray> !automatix | nilvio, Data_
<ubotu> nilvio, Data_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cameotwat> guys gparted won't resize the NTFS partition i'm using a laptop what could be wrong?
<nilvio> i try reset my computer
<Pici> !enter > Data_
<soundray> cameotwat: maybe it's too full
<cameotwat> soundray:  it's not
<aalhamad> hi all where can i ask for web hosting ?
<IdleOne> aalhamad: google?
<DRM3Z> :s still can not get my laptop to the right resolution :s
<soundray> cameotwat: then it could be that Windows or some application have created unmovable clusters on the partition.
<persen> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IdleOne> DRM3Z: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server  follow instructions and see if that helps
<DRM3Z> k
<DRM3Z> in gnome terminal or just clean terminal ? (newb over here)
<aalhamad> IdleOne maybe you can help me..
<escorzio> ieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<IdleOne> DRM3Z: either I guess is fine
<Data_> Thanks for info ubotu, may I suggest to try to unistall and completely remove it with synaptic and try to install again with apt-get or synaptic
<ott0> noob question: I'm running  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and now I want to check a new video mode.. but how do I do it?
<IdleOne> aalhamad: help with what web hosting?
<escorzio> in the shooollll
<ott0> If I select it and hit enter it just moves onto the next screen
<escorzio> muther fuckers
<cwillu> ott0: space bar
<IdleOne> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<IdleOne> ty
<Willy> ice what kind o browser you'r using?
<ott0> thank you!
<variant> anyone know if its possible to upgrade ubuntu 32bit to ubuntu 64bit without reinstalling? just a matter of changing sources.list and upgradeing?
<Data_> I have also seen that lineage2 need patching winex there http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=326
<aalhamad> IdleOne, if i had payed for a 1 year discribtion and then i suddley want to transfer to another hosting company.. do i have to pay all the hosting fees again?
<incorrect> how can i force a directory/subdirectory to create files using a certain group?
<apokryphos> variant: it's not
<nilvio> not work
<nilvio> shit
<apokryphos> !ohmy | nilvio
<ubotu> nilvio: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nalioth> aalhamad: usually
<nilvio> srt
<nilvio> sry
<Seveas> IdleOne, ?
<variant> apokryphos: damn.. is there much benefit from using 64bit ?
<nilvio> have to try format computer and try again
<aalhamad> nalioth, what do you mean?
<Seveas> ahaller, nvm
* Seveas slow
<IdleOne> aalhamad: ummm yeah if you buy a hamburger at mcdonalds and decide you want burger king then you have to buy another one from burger king right?
<cwillu> incorrect: google chmod, I _think_ you can set the sticky bit on the directory, but I'm not sure
<aalhamad> nalioth, i have to pay again?
<IdleOne> Seveas: apokryphos took care of it
<nalioth> aalhamad: if you switch hosting companies, usually you do
<IdleOne> Seveas: ty
<aalhamad> oooh..
<apokryphos> variant: there is some perfomance improvement, but Ubuntu isn't BiArch compatible, so things like flash and wine won't work
<DRM3Z> IdleOne:: he says xorg -server is not installed wich seems bit strange to me since I running gui
<apokryphos> variant: depends on whether that's an issue for you
<aalhamad> even using my same domain?
<variant> apokryphos: yeah would be, it's a desktop machine thats not for me
<incorrect> thanks
<nalioth> aalhamad: yes
<apokryphos> variant: covered in the FAQ, as well ;-)
<variant> apokryphos: np, thanks
<aalhamad> nalioth, ok thanks.. so im stuck with this hosting company
<IdleOne> aalhamad: the domain name is owned by you. but the servers hosting the website is owned by someone else so yes you have to pay them if you want to use theyre servers
<variant> apokryphos: yeah hehe, /me remembers to stop complaining about noobs not reading docs :P
<Dh3Y0> Is mozzila installed on the live installation cd?
<apokryphos> Dh3Y0: firefox is, yes.
<IdleOne> DRM3Z: never seen that before :/
<aalhamad> i cann;t take back my money
<Dh3Y0> :D
<variant> Dh3Y0: so is gaim and xchat etc
<IdleOne> aalhamad: ask the hosting company if they will refund I cant speak for them
<DRM3Z> Yea that was what i thought, Im not that stupid really tryed what the manual and wiki was saying but weird errors that no packet installed :S
<aalhamad> IdleOne, im using godady do you know anything about them that they return my money?
<cwillu> DRM3Z: xserver-xorg, not xorg-xserver
<IdleOne> aalhamad: this is Ubuntu help channel not Hosting refund channel I dont know you have to talk to them
<AngryElf_> does beryl run on XGL or AIGLX?
<cwillu> either
<elkbuntu> aalhamad, sites like webhostingtalk.com is likely to have information for you
<cwillu> xgl, aiglx is just the xserver, beryl and compiz will generally run on either
<Jowi> AngryElf, for me it was easiest with AIGLX since it is included by default in edgy.
<DRM3Z> :D thnx
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<zyth> My trash applet is broken.  It never shows trash in it, and right clicking on it has 'empty trash' greyed out, but if I open the folder I can see the stuff in it, and I can empty trash.  Anyone got any idea?
<Pelo> anyone else having some interesting problems wit the latest nautilus upgrade ?
<Jowi> AngryElf, while running Dapper I had many problems with XGL so even on Dapper I used AIGLX
<nilvio> ? wine
<nilvio> ! wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nilvio> !wine
<Data_> zyth try rigth mouse button on taskbar and then choose trash!
<zyth> Data_, huh? its there...
<Dh3Y0> btw does ubuntu recognise windows files/partitions?
<soundray> zyth: make sure the permissions on $HOME/.Trash are correct
<variant> Dh3Y0: yes
<zyth> soundray,  hm ok
<jrib> Dh3Y0: yes
<Pelo> nvm
<bieb> Can someone recommend a good AMD socket 939 motherboard to use for an rsnapshot server?
<Data_> nilvo: theris cedega for games !
<zyth> soundray, drwxr-xr-x 49 owner owner 4096 2007-01-30 07:51 ..
<DRM3Z> cwillu:: lets hope for the best it all looked promesing :D
<cwillu> sweet
<cwillu> DRM3Z: I don't think I've ever typed it in right on the first try :p
<soundray> bieb: all board manufacturers are more or less evil. Tyan probably has the best Linux support
<soundray> zyth: I assume owner is your username?
<holyduck> Data_, -Cedega is eviiil
<DRM3Z> cwillu:: heheh me neither man i love the complete function :D
<zyth> soundray, yea
<ott0> another n00b question: how can I get 1280x768 resolution? system > prefs > screen resolution doesn't show it as an option, I tried setting it in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...        xorg.conf -> SubSection "Display" has    ->    Modes           "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<soundray> zyth: it shouldn't make much of a difference, but I have drwx------ on .Trash
<holyduck> ott0, sure it shuldent be 1280x1024
<Data_> holyduck, I don't play on computer than this explain that!
<cwillu> ott0: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand and put it in, but one can make it difficult to get back into x that way :p
<soundray> !fixres | ott0
<ubotu> ott0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zyth> soundray, me too
<zyth> soundray, drwx------  2 owner owner 4096 2007-01-30 07:52 .
<zyth> drwxr-xr-x 49 owner owner 4096 2007-01-30 07:51 ..
<zyth> . and .. respectively
<holyduck> Data_, well i just dont like cedega, i like open source stuff like wine
<Data_> ott0: try dpkg-reconfigure in a shell
<DRM3Z> ott0:: Before you make changes back up the current one :D
<Jowi> ott0, what video card do you have?
<wayco> any pan newsreader gurus hanging out here?
<DRM3Z> cwillu:: Seemes that I fucked up my file again :s
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | DRM3Z
<ubotu> DRM3Z: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Data_> me too holyduck opensource as often as possible
<cwillu> DRM3Z: ctrl [-]  and ctrl[+]  will flip through video modes that are defined, might help
<ott0> I'm not sure actually... it's a sony PCG-TR1A from my mom, I looked for it online but couldn't find it :(
<DRM3Z> k cool
<holyduck> im just wondering, who uses 1280x756 for resolution, since all his other resolutions where in the 1024x756 style, sure he does not mean 1280x1024?
<cwillu> DRM3Z: what's it doing exactly?
<DRM3Z> it got stuck at the start screen
<jahid> Hi I tried "apt-get install postgresql-8.1 postgresql-client-8.1", I get a message like "E: Couldn't find package postgresql-8.1". can anyone help me please?
<cwillu> ?
<soundray> zyth: '..' is the parent directory. To be sure to know what you're looking at, use 'ls -ld ~/.Trash' (it'll be drwx------, so it's okay)
<cwillu> stuck in what sense?
<holyduck> hm
<DRM3Z> no movement
<zyth> soundray, ahh ok
<Jowi> ott0, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" should let you know which one the system thinks you have
<Jowi> ott0, capital D in Driver
<biotrox> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DRM3Z> cwillu:: do you know how to get this to work ? "sudo aticonfig" ?
<Data_> Jahidcheck you repository list in /etc/apt/source.list or with synaptic
<wayco> !pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<DRM3Z> I tried doing that but for some reason it doesnt reconizes aticonfig
<_joey> how does one pronounce Ubuntu?
<cwillu> DRM3Z: are you running fglrx or radeon?
<nicolah> which repository should I add to upgrade thundebird ? my version is dated 2005
<_joey> like youBoontoo?
<DRM3Z> radeon
<DRM3Z> mobily radeon x1450
<cwillu> DRM3Z: proprietary driver or the opensource?
<Data_> ooboontoo
<cwillu> I believe aticonfig is part of the proprietary driver (fglrx)
<DRM3Z> what do you men by proprietary drivers ?
<DRM3Z> mean*
<Data_> cwilly I use vesa driver for my ati but I don't need 3D
<DRM3Z> heheh
<cwillu> DRM3Z: where are you seeing aticonfig?
<DRM3Z> moment
<cwillu> Data_: if radeon or ati works, things will be quicker (2d as well), but ya :p
<DRM3Z> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<Data_> I have radeon hardware but i had to make a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to view X
<sorush20> hi
<Data_> !cwilly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cwilly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lllama> Afternoon all. I've just installed 6.10 Server, ssh and vmware server. I've done a quick nmap against the machine and it's got port 623 filtered. Anyone know what this could be?
<sorush20> could someone host a packge for me it a kmymoney pakage that I have compiled and it works and other people are looking for this with ofx support but the repository one is old.. any help
<DRM3Z> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<DRM3Z> :)
<DRM3Z> !aticonfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aticonfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DRM3Z> mmmm
<cwillu> sorush20: might want to look into the backports project, they might have an updated build, or be willing to maintain one
<cwillu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<cwillu> !fglrx | DRM3Z:
<ubotu> DRM3Z:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DRM3Z> yea I just found some more information about my vidcard :D
<DRM3Z> thxn you all :D
<goldeagle> hello, I Have a problem with my gtk interfaces, open normal but without fonts, help please ..
<Jowi> goldeagle, run gnome-font-properties and see if there are values missing there
<Jowi> goldeagle, maybe a font you were using is not there any more
<sorush20> cwillu: I have the backports
<sorush20> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sorush20> its not there.
<goldeagle> Jowi: sans, sans, sans, sans bold, monospace, best forms ... this is selected
<Math^> hello, I've got some script, where to put it/make it active?
<goldeagle> Jowi: I migrate for edgy from dapper
<Ulixes> hi
<soundray> Math^: chmod 755 to make it executable. Copy it to /usr/local/bin to put it on the path
<Ulixes> can anyone tell me what is the command to stop X?
<Math^> soundray: ok
<ForgeAus> to stop X?
<ForgeAus> good question!
<Ulixes> yes, like startx
<Ulixes> for start
<ForgeAus> not sure why anyone would want to but still
<Ulixes> is it just stopx?
<Math^> soundray: not something like a+x?
<Ulixes> i'm a newbee :|
<soundray> Math^: man chmod
<biotrox> what do you intend to do with stopping X..?
<soundray> Ulixes: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<biotrox> you just TUI or with GUI
<biotrox> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace just to restart the GDM not for restarting X
<Math^> soundray: it does not work
<daftvader> hi, can anyone help me get usplash to work?
<soundray> Math^: what, man chmod?
<daftvader> I just upgrade to edgy and usplash does not work
<daftvader> just a blank black start up screen
<Data_> Ulixes to stop X must be in root in a shell and type: gdm stop
<Jowi> goldeagle, was the upgrade successful? maybe you can try to delete .gtk* .gnome* and .gconf* in your homedir and try to login again. that will reset gnome to its defaults
<Math^> soundray: Ive copied the file in to my /usr/local/bin dir
<Math^> and I've chmod it
<goldeagle> Jowi: I dont deleted nothing ... I have problems in two packages ... one moment
<soundray> Math^: enter 'which file' (substituting file with the name of your script)
<goldeagle> Jowi: gnome-app-install ubuntu-desktop , impossible install this packages
<Jowi> goldeagle, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage for a full ubuntu gnome install. why does it fial?
<Rprp>   ChanServ Duiv`eerrgus`eufzeuw JGotti Rprp
<Math^> soundray: ha?
<cwillu> goldeagle: have you used automatix or easyubuntu?
<goldeagle> Jowi: I go try install and send error .. one moment
<biotrox> is there any chick using ubuntu for their computer..
<goldeagle> cwillu: I dont use this .... I use dst-upgrade for migration only
<Jowi> goldeagle, ubuntu-desktop is more than one package. its more like 50-100 of them that is installed if you select it.
<Jowi> goldeagle, you need it.
<gnomefreak> biotrox: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<goldeagle> Jowi: yes .. one moment friend
<biotrox> Ooo OK
<soundray> Math^: how are you getting on?
<sorush20> not all the packages in fiesty are in backports for edgy
<goldeagle> Jowi: http://sial.org/pbot/22729
<goldeagle> Jowi: I'm installing ... one moment
<rukuartic> Hi there. I've been having problems with Apache2 not logging things propperly. Does anyone know anything about this?
<webben> Installing emacs currently fails for me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3451/
<webben> can anyone suggest how I could fix that?
<zyth> webben, use vi.
<webben> zyth, Not helpful. ;)
<zyth> heheh ;)
<zyth> you need this file: cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/dictionaries-common/debian-ispell.el'
<Jowi> goldeagle, maybe also reinstall xorg "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg" also see if these are up to date "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard"
<zyth> install ispell.
<zyth> mebbe
<soundray> webben: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jowi> goldeagle, but I hope ubuntu-desktop is enough
<zyth> webben, and for god's sake, run apt-get autoremove ;)
<webben> zyth, i dunno ... I'm sure I use some of that stuff. So I don't trust it.
<webben> soundray, thanks that gives me the same error
<rukuartic> zyth: Yeah, what if we *want* to keep that stuff, how do we get rid of the message?
<zyth> rukuartic, I'm unsure, sorry
<Pici> try apt-get -f install
<goldeagle> Jowi: error now ...http://sial.org/pbot/22730
<soundray> webben: can you install dictionaries-common ?
<soundray> webben: (it provides /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/dictionaries-common/debian-ispell.el)
<webben> ah ha
<webben> that sounds promising
<goldeagle> Jowi: I wa with error, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop gnome-app-install ... without error again
<Jowi> goldeagle, dependency errors. hmmm... have you tried to run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" before trying to install ubuntu-desktop again...
<No47> hi, wei jemand warum amarok in ubuntu egdy net laufen will?
<Jowi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<goldeagle> Jowi: Instalation xserver-org http://sial.org/pbot/22731
<Jowi> goldeagle, at least not all is lost :)
<goldeagle> Jowi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , zero packages
<metaperl> I tried to install Ubunu 6.10. I get a disk error when booting from hard drive. is there some option to verify the disk initialization?
<Jowi> goldeagle, do you have any third party repos in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<soundray> metaperl: you should try the instructions for grub failure after Windows install:
<soundray> !grub | metaperl
<ubotu> metaperl: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goldeagle> Jowi: http://sial.org/pbot/22732, apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get update
<roxlu> hi all
<metaperl> Windows install? as in microsoft windows?
<roxlu> does someone here tried to create a divx with embedded subtitles?
<DoomOver> ??
<goldeagle> Jowi: sources.list http://sial.org/pbot/22733
<tuxub> hi, how can I compress a multiple disk zip file in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> tuxub: what do you mean by multiple disk?
<Jedrick> is there a way to know the ip of my chatmate in gaim?
<tonyyarusso> Jedrick: There _might_ be a plugin for that.
<Jowi> goldeagle, maybe try to use an archive repo in your country in sources.list... that's the best bet I have atm.
<frojnd> hello
* tonyyarusso looks
<soundray> tuxub: zipsplit -h
<tuxub> I need to split some files to send by email. the max size of each file must not exceed 5M
<Jedrick> tonyyarusso: what plugin is that?
<tuxub> and must be openable by someone using windows on the other end
<Pici> Jedrick : if you're using aim, theres no way of knowing unless you have a direct connection setup
<frojnd> does anyone know for any kind of prog that manage subtititles (.srt, .sub...) FPS...
<Jedrick> Pici:  what you mean?
<goldeagle> Jowi: ok ... I go change my repository for BR
<Gamentine> hello all,
<remsss> hello everyone
<soundray> tuxub: zipsplit -h
<ShankarGanesh> hello all
<Pici> Jedrick : I mean that using AOL's AIM system means that you and your friend connect to aol's server and are actually chatting through that.  If you setup one of those direct connections (usually for doing file transfers, I dont remember the exact name of it) you should be able to do a netstat to find their IP.
<__Jenny> hello
<Dh3Y0> 100% downloaded gonna go burn
<ShankarGanesh> can i ask a question here
<__Jenny> can some on help me to fin my kernel-source-directory?????
<someothernick> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo> ShankarGanesh: you already did
<ShankarGanesh> i use gaim and i wanna store irc chat history
<tuxub> sondray, the -n size is in bytes?
<Pici> Jedrick : if you are looking for a more speicific gaim answer, you might try  looking in the #gaim channel
<Jedrick> Pici:  im using gaim as yahoo messenger
<prower> Hello :> For some reason, whenever I start up GAIM, the tray icon shows me as away even though I'm set as available....is there some setting that I have to change?
<ShankarGanesh> how do i do that
<Jowi> __Jenny, /usr/src
<ShankarGanesh> i use gaim and i want my irc chats to be stored
<__Jenny> Jowi, no there is nothin
<Pici> Jedrick : I'm not familiar with yahoo messenger, I'd try asking in #gaim
<ShankarGanesh> help pls :)
<Jowi> __Jenny, then you need to install it.
<goldeagle> Jowi: http://sial.org/pbot/22734 , apt-get update
<Jedrick> ok
<soundray> tuxub: yes
<ignacio> hi
<__Jenny> Jowi, how?
<tuxub> amaia@maia:~$ zipsplit -n 500000 xpto.zip
<tuxub> zipsplit error: Entry too big to split, read, or write (relatorio_final_0506.pdf)
<ignacio> can someone help me with a usb video capture card?
* Pici wonders if he accidentally joined #gaim
<tuxub> soundray, can u help me? what am I doing wrong?
<__Jenny> i have this kernel running: 2.6.18.1
<ShankarGanesh> how do i store irc chat history in gaim?
<__Jenny> Jowi, i have this kernel running: 2.6.18.1
<tonyyarusso> Jedrick: All right, I don't have a direct answer, but it at least looks like it must have access to that information somehow, http://mailman.jabber.org/pipermail/jdev/2004-November/019625.html
<goldeagle> Jowi: http://sial.org/pbot/22735 sources.list new , my country
<Jowi> __Jenny, you downloaded and compiled that one yourself?
<__Jenny> no
<__Jenny> its a root server from my hoster
<Jowi> goldeagle, "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<__Jenny> with their kernel
<adamlaptop> hi all
<__Jenny> Jowi, do i need some header files?
<goldeagle> http://sial.org/pbot/22736, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<__Jenny> Jowi, or how can i fix this problem?
<adamlaptop> how would i go about installing LAMP on my local machine as a testing environment?
<Jowi> __Jenny, so they should know where to get the kernel source for you. they might have used specific patches and stuff. I can't really recommend how to get it for you.
<soundray> tuxub: I haven't tried this, but I think you need to do the zipping and splitting in one. Ie. if your data is in folder/, do 'zipsplit -n 500000 archivename.zip folder/'
<soundray> tuxub: use -t to test
<__Jenny> Jowi,  so the kernel source isnt on the server in a dir?
<__Jenny> Jowi, cant i search for it?
<Jowi> __Jenny, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<nocturn> Hi all
<soundray> tuxub: sorry, I take it all back
<ShankarGanesh> gud nite everybody
<goldeagle> Jowi: http://sial.org/pbot/22737 , "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<nocturn> I'm looking for a program to make backups of a homedirectory to CD
<nocturn> something easy
<goldeagle> Jowi: error again ... :|
<nocturn> Hubackup is nice, but does not allow custom excludes
<adamlaptop> how would i go about installing LAMP on my local machine as a testing environment?
<ardchoille42> nocturn, I use tar in a script for that. Want me to pastebin it?
<Jowi> goldeagle, yeah, and the same one as well. I have no idea what to think of that.
<soundray> tuxub: that error you're getting is because some files in your archive are too big -- they would be split across several files, which zip does not support.
<nocturn> ardchoille42: Thanks, but I'm looking for something with a GUI, it's not for me
<nocturn> It's for an ex-windows user with basic computer knowledge, so the easier the better
<ardchoille42> nocturn, Ok, but with a GUI, you need to run it.. a shell script can be put into a crontab and the system will run it without you having to do it. Just a thought.
<steeg> is there a way to force apt-get to remove a package? i am having some problems trying to reinstall mldonkey.. it worked fine for a while, but stopped working after i tampered with the config, and i tought i'd do a reinstall to get it back up
<ardchoille42> nocturn, Ah, ok.
<soundray> tuxub: I've got another solution. Are you still there?
<tuxub> yes, please
<goldeagle> Jowi: http://sial.org/pbot/22738 , Summary: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop gnome-app-install AND sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jowi> goldeagle, ah, look what i stumbled accross https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/67067
<nocturn> window 3
<goldeagle> Jowi: I'm seeing this url ...
<Jowi> goldeagle, so it seems to be a python problem.
<soundray> tuxub: do a 'split -b 500000 xpto.zip xpto-archive'
<goldeagle> Jowi: python problem, is possible ... I have old and new versions
<tuxub> soundray, but will I be able to open that files in windows with winzip?
<soundray> tuxub: on Windows, you can recombine the resulting xpto-archive files with 'copy /b xpto-archive.* xpto.zip'
<goldeagle> Jowi: how to do python problem ?
<tuxub> soundray, that wont work... the destination is a complete non techie computer user
<tuxub> explaining her how to do a copy /b is the same for her has explaining to you how to mount an atomic bomb :P
<Jowi> goldeagle, I don't know.
<soundray> tuxub: oh, I wouldn't find that too difficult
<zyth> tuxub, make a batch file for her?
<zyth> lol
<tuxub> zyth, isn't there a way to make a winzip like file in ubuntu?
<goldeagle> Jowi: thx friend ... I think pythn problem .. I go to talk with python comunity
<tuxub> just like thjat
<tuxub> ?
<zyth> tuxub, yeah, use winzip+wine
<zyth> lol
<zyth> or do you just mean a zip file?
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> hi guys
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> when i get everything update
<Kristov> hi
<soundray> zyth: he means a split zip file with a maximum file length of 500000 bytes
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> im gonna want some help customizing some grafics
<tuxub> I mean a zip file splited in multiple 5MB archives that can be extracted in the destination by winzip in windows
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> at the least
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> can you all help me
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> im using 6.06
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> 6.10 didnt work for me
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zyth> soundray, ohh, what, is he sending it though gmail?
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> k
<soundray> zyth: must be sth like that
<webben> soundray, thanks... I'm still getting the same error unfortunately.
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> When i do math in Open Office spreadsheet
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> it always rounds to zero
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> its its a decimal
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> and iv tried that button
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> it doesnt work
<webben> Phurtiv3Ph0x, you need to go to cell and change the number format
<webben> IIRC
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> the math till outputs 0
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> i tried that
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> thats been an ongoing problem
<webben> and the number format has decimals in?
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> sence i switched to linux
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> yes
<tuxub> jisus... do I really have to go to a windows box to do this???
<tuxub> :(
<webben> weird ... never experienced that
<frogzoo> Phurtiv3Ph0x: right click column - number format
<soundray> webben: you may have to install the dictionaries with dpkg -force... -i /var/cache/apt/archives/dictionaries-common_*.deb (look at man dpkg to determine the correct force option)
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> frogzoo: i will try again
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> next time im using
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> but i know ill be back
<frogzoo> !enter | Phurtiv3Ph0x
<ubotu> Phurtiv3Ph0x: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> with that question :P
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> im so sorry
<svfusion> I get this error when I start squid FATAL: Failed to make swap directory /var/squid/cache/00: (13) Permission denied
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> i see this is a common problem, my typing style
<soundray> tuxub: you could create a multi-volume archive with tar. WinZip can unpack those.
<tuxub> soundray, thats a better way
<Pici> Its common enough that we need a bot response to it ;)
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> !enter Phurtiv3Ph0x
<svfusion> anyone use squid?
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> i need one of those
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> permenatly
<Phurtiv3Ph0x> im sure everyone would appericate it
<|Shadow|> haha, thats pretty sweet. ubuntu see's the volume knob on my G15
<|Shadow|> i thought i'd have to get drivers for that or something :)
<riotkittie> it gets <enter> annoying <enter> pretty <enter> quickly <enter> even <enter> more <enter> so in a chan <enter> this size
<|Shadow|> shame its another day and im still trying to get dual monitors to work lol
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to get banshee to use UMS/MSC music players
<riotkittie> |Shadow|: which method are you using? and have you checked the forums, there is a pretty good tutorial there for twin view, xinerama, big screen and ... err some thing else
<|Shadow|> lol its starting to get frustrateing, i spent 7 hours on it yesterday
<dramamine> Package mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package mysql has no installation candidate
<dramamine> :\
<|Shadow|> i went through quite a few tutorials all of which where not sucessfull :(
<|Shadow|> gonna try again today though :)
<riotkittie> yargh. zenwalk shows my  ati chip as multihead. but ubuntu doesnt. :\
<yigido> hello
<yigido> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my laptop
<yigido> any one can offer help?
<riotkittie> yigido: and your problem is?
<Jowi> tuxub, "zipsplit" is probably what you are looking for.
<yigido> after i say start or install ubuntu, for a few milliseconds something appears on the screen saying
<tuxub> Jowi, can you show me an example of how to do it? I tried but didn't manage to do it
<yigido> can not allocate region 7 bridge something
<yigido> then the bar comes up and thats it
<yigido> no further progress
<yigido> i have a fujitsu siemens M1437G laptop
<riotkittie> ooh i am being run over by  atonka dump truck
<riotkittie> yigido: sorry, i am clueless.
<yigido> :(
<dramamine> anyone?
<pumpkinhead> question: if i need to reset my modem during the session, how do i reset the connection to ubuntu?
<yigido> anyone has any idea about it?
<Jowi> tuxub, never tried. but I would guess first create a zip file with "zip" and the "zipsplit -n 512000 myfile.zip"
<CanadianMan_> i'm having trouble getting my tv-out to display anything, i'm using dvi-component
<damageDOne> Hi, I'm trying to burn a dvd with 4.5GB of files and I'm being told to insert a disk with at least 4.5Gb of space even though a dvd has 4.7Gb of space. Can someone tell me why this would be happening?
<ruzgar> how can i upgrade my ubuntu to upper version ?
<pumpkinhead> damageDOne are you sure it's blank and not a faulty diskk
<damageDOne> I've tried several disks I get the same message
<michaelpo> i'm trying to install democracyplayer on ubuntu6.06... but got error message... "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0"
<dramamine> Package mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package mysql has no installation candidate
<soundray> !upgrade | ruzgar
<ubotu> ruzgar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pumpkinhead> can i reset my net connection (reinitialize) without rebooting?
<ruzgar> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pumpkinhead> damage may i ask what brand of dvdr?
<soundray> damageDOne: this is probably the difference between Gigabytes and "Gibibytes"
<damageDOne> soundray: huh?
<bulmer> pumpkinhead: try  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CanadianMan_> pumpkinhead, are you able to go under Network under system -> admin and deactivate/activate
<CanadianMan_> nvm
<pumpkinhead> thank you bulmer and Canadian
<damageDOne> pumpkinhead: DVD brand is imation. The writer is a from an ASUS lapotp
<ConstyXIV> and there was much rejoicing, as I found out how to use usb mass storage players in banshee
<soundray> damageDOne: a DVD has 4700000000 bytes. Manufacturers call this 4.7GB, although in reality it's only 4.48 GB (if you consider a Gigabyte to be 1024*1024*1024 bytes)
<damageDOne> Okay so if I drop a few files off and try again I should be alright.
<andriijas> they apply same wierd math to harddrives
<Dh3Y0> allright cd burnt now bootinh
<Dh3Y0> wish me luck
<soundray> damageDOne: yes, I think so
<ConstyXIV> next question: can you keep nautilus from popping up every time i insert my music player or thumb drive?
<Dh3Y0> my first linuxs installation
<Dh3Y0> XP
<damageDOne> soundray: I just tried and got this "Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 4.3 GiB free.  The following disc types are supported:
<damageDOne> DVD+R DL"
<svfusion> I get this error when I start squid FATAL: Failed to make swap directory /var/squid/cache/00: (13) Permission denied
<Dh3Y0> btw is irc included in the live installation cd?
<gili> i neeed some help regarding Mplayer.....when i play different vids i get a diagonal split of the screen....why?
<ykrana> coviti for promoting windows much better than your bot
<Coviti> o.O
<Coviti> ...whatever
<gop> what do they mean by supsend session in free nx
<ykrana> renihs: unsupported winmodem i mean you can figure out his momma
<Dh3Y0> Is irc included in the live installation cd?
<Pici> Dh3Y0 : yes, xchat
<gop> is it like rdp in windows
<ykrana> my life expectancy goes down like
<ConstyXIV> gop: it means you disconnect, but it keeps running
<gop> is freenx the rdp for linux or unix
<ykrana> but it like rdp in it..
<ConstyXIV> gop: like it, but better
<ykrana> gop: it means i'm still on 9v input
<gop> ConstyXIV,  but don't vnc do that already
<ykrana> yetibot is already stopping
<gop> so when I free nx client from remote
<ConstyXIV> gop: vnc isin't near as fast
<gop> then come back home
<ykrana> zire i know you when i come back
<CanadianMan_> whats a popular music server you all use? like itunes for windows
<ykrana> then emerge vmware server and it was small
<gop> will it tell me to log back in
<Jowi> tuxub, just tried it. first I zipped a dir with songs: zip -r myfile "Xavier Rudd - To Let"/      then: zipsplit -n 20000000 myfile.zip    that split up the zip file into 4
<ykrana> i tried jolt this summer
<ConstyXIV> gop: the session will still be there
<ykrana> i mean by supsend session in free nx client from remote
<NoEvidenZ> !network
<michaelpo> i've libatk1.0-0 installed already....
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NoEvidenZ> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Pritchard> Wow a lot of people in here
<pumpkinhead> hehe
<ykrana> hehe
<Spinnaker> Which one is better: GNOME or KDE? :O
<ykrana> :o
<ConstyXIV> gop: think of it like watching tv, then going home
<ykrana> anarky_bot, i come back home
<ConstyXIV> Spinnaker: depends on your needs
<Coviti> o.O
<ykrana> o.o
<pumpkinhead> spinnaker the debate is endless
<ykrana> use the hdds on this is an asshole
<soundray> Jowi: it won't work if any of the uncompressed files exceed the limit you set with -n
<ykrana>  then: zipsplit -n 20000000 myfile.zip  have i only want him or i'll try but i'll just leave no matter if i need you to ignore list.
<gili> i neeed some help regarding Mplayer.....when i play different vids i get a diagonal split of the screen....why?
<ykrana> but that split up the zip -r myfile xavier rudd - to get an agreement on 3 pins cant run the modem on linux?
<NoEvidenZ> I'm looking to share my internet connection from my Windows XP connection with my Ubuntu computer, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ykrana> is irc connection
<dm_> Is there any way i can make sound work for two different apps ? playing WoW , but i want to listen to music too, but it wont let me? nothing comes from the speakers but the game
<gop> con-man,  the channel will still be thier
<ykrana> why would say, for the channel is crap
<Jowi> tuxub, -n [number]  must be bigger than the biggest file in the zip.
<ykrana> condensed  water  water must be only
<ZloDeY> ku-ku
<Spinnaker> ConstyXIV: Which one you use?
<ykrana> you all use?
<Jowi> soundray, true
<ConstyXIV> Spinnaker: gnome tends to be more unified and easier to use, while kde is more flexible and powerful
<ykrana> constyxiv: which one is better: gnome or kde?
<Rippance> hi
<ykrana> hi
<dm_> ConstyXIV i tend to disagree :P
<ykrana> no sign in #wisechat :p
<soundray> gnomefreak?
<Rippance> can anybody read this
<Rippance> it says  can't join #ubuntu (auth'ed only (+r))!
<ykrana> pritchard, join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> soundray: ?
<Jowi> !op | ykrana is rambling
<ubotu> ykrana is rambling: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Astaroth> Hey everyone. I'm a new Edgy user and I'm trying to make horizontal scroll work on my Logitech Cordless Click mouse. I've followed a number of HowTos to no avail. Anyone willing to help?
<ykrana> jolt: push or untitled sitting on the ykrana engine?
<pumpkinhead> ykrana for an average user it doesn't really matter that much imo
<soundray> gnomefreak: We have a spammer
<ykrana> i'm a new edgy user and i'm away ^_^
<ykrana> i like this is the network is gone, can we can just use a bridge rectifier on everything, no matter what you pissed him off to bed ill be the modem once
<gili> hello
<kev_b> any know why my "faster user switcher" applet stopped working (i think) after I installed nm-applet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.37.161.234]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<omkar86> I installed ubuntu on second primary partition /dev/hda3, Can i make this partition logical without loosing data?
<dm_> soundray maybe u can anser this. I want to play an MP3 while playing World of warcraft, but no sound comes from anything but WOW? , is there anyway to fis this?
<gili> will someone help me with Mplayer?
<gnomefreak> ty seveas
* gnomefreak not using a client i know too well
<hitammanis> good morning everyone
<ForgeAus> back again
<soundray> Thx Seveas and gnomefreak
<gili> i neeed some help regarding Mplayer.....when i play different vids i get a diagonal split of the screen....why?
<cefx-> Hello!
<ConstyXIV> i use kde on my desktop, but gnome on my laptop because a) less powerful hardware, and b) work just gets done in gnome
<cefx-> Anyone know the requirements to becoming an ubuntu mirror?
<Astaroth> I basically need help on how to use xmodmap and imwheel
<hitammanis> Have anyone got ubuntu to work on a USB Flash Drive yet?
<soundray> dm_: do you play WoW through wine or something like that?
<ConstyXIV> i say kde if you want to customize the hell out of your desktop
<dm_> soundray aye
<rippz> Hi, i'm going to install Ubuntu server instead of Windows 2003 on my home server. Can Ubuntu convert NTFS to linux file system for me?
<ConstyXIV> rippz: not to my knowledge
<ForgeAus> there is a convertfs tool
<rippz> Is it reliable?
<ForgeAus> but not sure if NTFS is one of the filesystems it uses
<ConstyXIV> rippz: i say just back up and dump back
<ForgeAus> you might need to copy/paste to a temporary location or backup and restore?
<omkar86> hi I installed ubuntu on second primary partition /dev/hda3, Can i make this partition logical without loosing data?
<soundray> dm_: it must be hogging the sound. Either run a music player within the same wine session, or configure wine to use alsa instead of OSS emulation. Not that I know how to do that...
<gop> ConstyXIV,  and the nx server runs only on unix platform or does it also run on windows
<pumpkinhead> soundray i have that problem with some apps but not others
<dm_> soundray ill try thank you
<rippz> alright I'd have to sort it out then since I lack hard drive capacity
<k010> where do i find the log for all the crashed apps?
<pumpkinhead> or dm_i mean
<Astaroth> Trying to make horizontal scroll work on my Logitech Cordless Click mouse. Anyone willing to help?
<soundray> pumpkinhead: probably each one that uses the old OSS instead of ALSA as the output backend
<gop> if I log in to my own desktop locally
<gop> /usr/NX/bin/nxclient &
<gop> via this
<ForgeAus> hmm I have an interesting question, whats stopping ntldr from using ext2fs driver to boot up from?...  (ie could one theoretically have a WindowsXP ext3 partition?
<gop> I will get loop back effects
<gili> bueno quien me puede decir como eliminar este diagonal que produce mplayer?
<ForgeAus> (boot one)
<LjL> !es | gili
<ubotu> gili: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gop> gili,  que
<dm_> pumpkinhead aye, but this is a big one, since i listen to music when i PVP.
<gop> gili,  chico que
<gop> any here know how can I check if my tv tuner card is supported
<gili> gop: Mplayer is giving me a diagonal screen split how do i elimar that
<hitammanis> Every time I had tried it, after changing and or installing something new I get message saying  /var/log/lastlog locked/write after fsck. What do I do? Please help :) :)
<dm_> soundray i think i got it, but its fuzzy
<rolf> how can i delete the pppoe config created by pppoeconf as well as the cached data within pppoeconf?
<pumpkinhead> gili no se mucho de myplayer. puede ud trater los help files por el myplayer site?
<gop> elimate that
<daubs> Hey all, a quick question. On a lot of screenshots of GNOME I've seen around, a lot of them have like an information bar on the right hand side. What program supplies this?
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gop> GigaClon,  elimar = elimate
<gili> sorry eliminate that
<soundray> ForgeAus: I think that driver is like what you would call a module in Linux. So if there was a mechanism like initramfs to load drivers required for booting, it would be possible. But I doubt that Windows would allow that kind of fiddling
<citybird> can anyone tell me where i can find a list of packages available for ubuntu? i am looking for libmail-spf-query-perl which is suggested in an install script that i am trying to use.
<ConstyXIV> gop: server is nix only
<gop> oh
<Pici> citybird : packages.ubuntu.com
<gop> but client even for osx
<gili> sorry for the spanish.....seemed like the only way someone was paying attention to me
<ForgeAus> yeah soundray... I guess not esepcially since it assigns drive letters
<soundray> citybird: use apt-cache search
<ircusr> hi all
<pumpkinhead> citybird have you searched synaptic
<hitammanis> hi
<rippz> alot of people trying ubuntu i notice ^^
<ircusr> yea
<ForgeAus> (not that thats a HUGE deal but I don't see it having that built into its boot loader for an ext3 partition)
<_bman|> help people. :(
<ircusr> more now that vista is out
<rippz> lol
<ConstyXIV> it is vista launch day after all
<rippz> im actually using vista right now
<Pici> rippz : Its like this every day here
<_bman|> I have ubuntu 6.10
<soundray> !libmail-spf-query-perl | citybird
<ubotu> libmail-spf-query-perl: query SPF (Sender Policy Framework) to validate mail senders. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.999.1-2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 228 kB
<brimondyl> DRM No way
<ForgeAus> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<_bman|> ..
<ircusr> i wont be getting vista
<soundray> citybird: you need to activate universe, then you can install the package
<_bman|> wow.
<gili> pumkinhead: gracias....voy a ver que dice este sitio.
<hitammanis> Every time I had tried it, after changing and or installing something new I get message saying  /var/log/lastlog locked/write after fsck. What do I do? Please help :) :)
<_bman|> WIRELESS CARD HELP
<_bman|> FOR UBUNTU
<_bman|> PM ME PLZ
<rippz> exactly brimondyl, but I would have to get familier with Linux first. Thats why I'm gonna set Ubuntu server up on my homeserver.
<dm_> soundray any idea how to fix the scratchy sound ?
<ForgeAus> the only thing I like about vista is Mahjong titans!
<_bman|> 6.10
<LjL> !caps | _bman|
<ubotu> _bman|: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pici> !patience > _bman|
<ForgeAus> which is, by the way, BADLY named
<_bman|> sorry.
<citybird> why would apt-get install complain about not being able to find libmail-spf-query-perl??
<ForgeAus> it should be Shanghai titans!
<ConstyXIV> _bman|: what card?
<IdleOne> !wireless | _bman|
<ubotu> _bman|: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _bman| about wifi | _bman|, see the private message from Ubotu
<Astaroth> Dudes. Horizontal scroll. Logitech mouse. Anyone? Please?
<soundray> dm_: sorry, I'm no expert on sound
<phurtiv3ph0x> hey bman
<phurtiv3ph0x> its fox
<phurtiv3ph0x> lol
<dm_> soundray k thanks
<_bman|> he's a bot..
<citybird> soundray: i seem to have missed that step
<_bman|> LOL, hey buddy.
<greysun> _bman|: if you havent already i would suggest searching ubuntuforums.org for your wireless card
<_bman|> :)
<soundray> dm_: I used to do medical ultrasound research, hence the nick
<ForgeAus> (mahjongg SHOULD be the card/tile game that is about kongs pungs and chows... not the tile matching games
<phurtiv3ph0x> how can i find out if openGL is running
<_bman|> this chat is flying
<_bman|> like crazy
<ConstyXIV> always is
<linopil> LjL: a good place to start beryl on boot is .. ?
<_bman|> some bot suggested help. :)
<LjL> _bman|: very true. people using enter as puntuaction don't help
<Pici> phurtiv3ph0x : try glxgears
<ardchoille42> _bman|, It gets much faster ;)
<LjL> linopil: no idea
<ConstyXIV> in a way, that's a good thing
<phurtiv3ph0x> pici thnx
<sigger> anyone recommend a command line tool for burning to cd from .iso other than cdrecord (which wants kernel <2.5)?  Using ubuntu server.
<Astaroth> ok nevermind, this is pointless
<_bman|> yeah yeah, thanks people. :)
<NoEvidenZ> I'm looking to share my internet connection from my Windows XP connection with my Ubuntu computer, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<phurtiv3ph0x> how do i tell if its working??
<_bman|> ubuntu 6.10 is almost done! & yeah fedora sucks.
<phurtiv3ph0x> if i can see it?
<_bman|> fox.
<ConstyXIV> sigger: cdrtools mabye?
<hitammanis> hello
<brimondyl> Question why can fluxbuntu see my wireless card but not any other
<LjL> !offtopic | _bman|
<ubotu> _bman|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gop> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot > gop
<_bman|> that bot is crazy.
<NoEvidenZ> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<_bman|> he knows stuff.
<Astaroth> once again, Logitech mouse, need to get horizontal scroll working, help please.
<phurtiv3ph0x> !openGL
<_bman|> more than me.. :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !anjuta > gop
<hitammanis> Am I asking the wrong question or doing something wrong?
<ConstyXIV> gop: try eclipse or anjuta on gnome
<soundray> sigger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<NoEvidenZ> phurtiv3ph0x: You're trying your hand at Beryl?
<ConstyXIV> gop: or better, vim + bash :)
<ForgeAus> eclipse works fine on kde
<gop> ConstyXIV,  oh both are good
<gop> hmm does eclipse work with c++
<gop> I tought it a java ide
<ForgeAus> lol (but this is ubuntu so I should say gnome)
<NoEvidenZ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ConstyXIV> gop: apt-cache search eclispe cdt
<Pici> phurtiv3ph0x : glxinfo should give you a list of what your box is capable of, I'd tell you what line to grep for but my computer is rebooting currently
<ForgeAus> awww I like pydev better :)
<gop> I am comming froma visual c++ world
<ForgeAus> visual C++ yeah you'd want cdt then
<michaelpo> oh.. using synaptics, i found out i have.... libatk1.0-0 installed... but the version says.. 1.11.4-0ubuntu1... is this causing the trouble?
<ConstyXIV> ForgeAus: vim + bash + python is what i do
<ForgeAus> or monodevelop
<ForgeAus> eek vim!
<ForgeAus> no thanx
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sigger> thanks soundray and ConstyXIV:
<ConstyXIV> monodevelop is c#, he wants c++
<ForgeAus> gimme eclipse or that django ide anyeady!
<ForgeAus> hmmm good point consty...
<phurtiv3ph0x> direct rendering: Yes
<ConstyXIV> vim takes a looooong time to learn, but you will never want to go back
<_Andrew> :D
<phurtiv3ph0x> thats not openGL is it?
<gop> is freenx secure ConstyXIV  alll I have to do is have port 22 open
<hitammanis> Can anyone see me
<Pici> michaelpo : why do you think that you have version 1.0-0?
<ConstyXIV> gop: yes, it runs over ssh
<brimondyl> i c ya
<gop> I used VI once it was not so great
<michaelpo> Pici: that's what synaptics say...
<gop> I mean it powerfull
<ForgeAus> gop yes and no
<ConstyXIV> hitammanis: yes
<phurtiv3ph0x> Pici: direct rendering: Yes
<sigger> soundray: actually, all  that did was tell me to use cdrecord, which tells me it doesn't support kernel > 2.4
<gop> but I don't have patients for commands
<ForgeAus> its not very user friendly agreed
<UglyBetty> hello
<ForgeAus> but once you learn it you can do magic... it seems
<ForgeAus> (not that I've learnt it)
<ConstyXIV> vim takes patience
<osfameron> yup
<Guychi> Hi! How can I change GRUB to load my WinXP by default?
<daubs> anyone know whats providing the sidebar in this screenshot? http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42507000/jpg/_42507745_gnome-desktop203.jpg
<ForgeAus> guyachi alter you menu.lst file
<osfameron> vim is not learner-friendly certainly.
<ForgeAus> under /boot/grub
<hitammanis> Consty XIV or brimondyl can you help me
<pumpkinhead> phurtiv you saw my PM yes?
<UglyBetty> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb stick
<ConstyXIV> hitammanis: what?
* d3x7r0 is now away: not at home
<ForgeAus> yes ugly
<ForgeAus> look for PXE instructions
<gop> FordPrefect,  how do I get cdt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<UglyBetty> cool thanks
<gop> I looked at the cache
<gop> it didn't see any
<LjL> Ubotu, tell d3x7r0 about away | d3x7r0, see the private message from Ubotu
* d3x7r0 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please don't use public away messages)
<_Andrew> Wouldn't that kill your usb pen?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<linopil> where do I file bugs ofr oowriter?
<ForgeAus> no Andrew
<ForgeAus> there are linux distros for PXE network or USB
<zyth> How do I make a link to the trash on my desktop?
<ForgeAus> not sure about a full ubuntu distro tho
<ForgeAus> more likely some kinda debian
<ConstyXIV> !eclipse-cdt | gop
<hitammanis> Consty XIV:Ubuntu on a USB Flash Drive --Every time I had tried it, after changing and or installing something new I get message saying  /var/log/lastlog locked/write after fsck. What do I do? Please help :) :)
<ubotu> eclipse-cdt: C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3 (edgy), package size 17049 kB, installed size 21896 kB
<phurtiv3ph0x> can someone tell me if i have openGL working
<phurtiv3ph0x> direct rendering: Yes
<ForgeAus> a 1 gig stick would store it ook
<ForgeAus> if the live cd is only 600 or so meg
<ConstyXIV> gop: sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt
<UglyBetty> so a 16 gig stick will be fine
<ForgeAus> 16 gig stick? never heard of them
<nkbreau> can someone help me get twinview working with my laptop... it only seems to want to use the external monitor... i made changes to the xorg.conf as described in some forum posts but no success...
<ForgeAus> but if there is such a thing then your set! no hassle!
* ConstyXIV wants UglyBetty's 16 gb stick for "testing"
<phurtiv3ph0x> can someone help me with openGL
<ForgeAus> you could put a full distro of both types of mandriva on that beast!
<UglyBetty> http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=10506&category_id=147&manufacturer_id=0
<Guychi> ForgeAus: can you be more specific? where is this menu.lst? what should I change and to what?
<_Andrew> What do you need?
<pumpkinhead> phurtiv i pmed you. did you get it?
<nkbreau> does anything have to be done other than changes to the xorg.conf file for twinview ?
<ForgeAus> um Guychi not sure.. I'd have to check it out myself too
<gop> hitammanis,  thier is gentoo usb install which seem to be the best
<ForgeAus> but there should be a /boot directory
<ForgeAus> and under that a /grub directory
<ForgeAus> inside that shoudl be a file called menu.lst
<_Andrew> Guychi: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ForgeAus> with your boot order, etc...
<gop> FordPrefect,  what distro you used on a stick
<hitammanis> gop: do you have a link
<Guychi> can I change the GRUB default from the GRUB command line?
<andre> hello
<gop> the bad part of linux on a distro
<ForgeAus> in there somewhere will be an option to select the default OS
<gop> is you get X amount of writes on the flash disk
<ForgeAus> guyachi possibly
<ForgeAus> menu.lst is just a text file
<gop> hirolau,  yea
<daviey> Anybody here drive a Celica?
<|Shadow|> hmm, im trying to install ATI Drivers and it says Permission denied in terminal?
<andre> is there a good dvd burner you guys could recommend
<|Shadow|> what am i doing wrong?
<ForgeAus> you need root priveleges to edit it tho of course
<gop> let me see
<ConstyXIV> UglyBetty: looks like gdesklets
<gop> hitammanis,
<hitammanis> gop: yes
<emo> daviey:you mean a car ?
<daviey> emo, yes
<Guychi> _Andrew: and what should I change there in the menu.lst?
<pumpkinhead> andre have you tried gcombust
<alan_> roberto carlos
<emo> daviey:I confused now are you sure that you are in the right place ?
<andre> pumkinhead: no i havent
<UglyBetty> what is gdesklets
<daviey> emo, yes
<Pici> !offtopic | daviey
<ubotu> daviey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alan_> Alguem do Brasil ?
<phurtiv3ph0x> this place isnt helping me
<emo> daviey:alright, sorry
<hitammanis> gop: Have you successfully put ubuntu on a usb flash drive
<|Shadow|> heh, same here :(
<zack> is there a ubuntu gaming channel?
<ConstyXIV> UglyBetty: just something to put widgets on your desktop like in that screenshot, sort of like OSX dashboard
<_Andrew> Guychi: You need to cut and paste the lines to do with windows above the ubuntu ones. Have a read of the file you'll see
<emo> daviey:I didn't get your point but anyway.
<alan_> voc  do Brasil ?
<Guychi> _Andrew: thanks
<Pici> !english > alan_
<pumpkinhead> alan need a portuguese channel is there one
<pumpkinhead> *needs
<UglyBetty> you have lost me
<hitammanis> Has anyone successfully put ubuntu on a usb flash drive
<Pici> br | alan_
<_Andrew> Guychi:  Make sure you don't mess up the file though
<ConstyXIV> UglyBetty: it did that sidebar in the screenshot you put in here
<Pici> !br | alan_
<ubotu> alan_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<brimondyl> Hitammanis: tried never worked
<ForgeAus> hit I havn't but I'm sure you can
<hitammanis> wow
<ForgeAus> google for pxe linux
<hibbie> afternoon
<ForgeAus> its definitely (at lesat theoretically) possible
<gop> Hita can't seem to find the link
<Pici> hitammanis : Theres a thread somewhere on the ubuntu forums about installing it to a usb stick, I dont have a link
<|Shadow|> Im trying to install the ati drivers for my ubuntu but it says "bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run: Permission denied"
<alan_> Como fao isto
<|Shadow|> what can i do ?
<hibbie> change the permissoins, shadow
<ForgeAus> all you have to do is build a system on it and copy a live cd over possibly?
<|Shadow|> how?
<hibbie> or run it as sudo?
<Pici> alan_ : /join #ubuntu-br
<Gartral> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<greysun> !install | hitammanis
<ubotu> hitammanis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<_Andrew> Shadow: type sudo  ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run
<alan_> mais ele est em portugues
<gop> http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/
<ForgeAus> Id' be more interested in making a network boot for it lol
<gop> hin http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/
<|Shadow|> ok
<hitammanis> Pici: I followed the instruction exactly and still get a lastlog error, I will try again
<greysun> hitammanis: slax or something might be more fun on usb
<gop> ForgeAus,  every try that
<UglyBetty> so if i install it on a usb stick i can take it to a freinds house and plug it in to his pc and use ubuntu
<gop> greygoo,  I used slax on usb
<gop> it sucks
<gop> UglyBetty,  yea
<gop> but the ubuntu hack
<hibbie> (if anyone's got a moment, I wouldn't mind a hand on some network/ADSL problems)
<gop> is not so great yet
<citybird> man i had almost forgotten what dependency hell was like.
<hitammanis> greysun: I tried it, but I like ubuntu
<gop> UglyBetty,  use this one http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/
<ForgeAus> yeah slackware isn't all that good, at least I don't find it all that good
<_bman|> would WEP by considered hexadecimal or ASCII on ubuntu 6.10?
<ConstyXIV> i keep a slax minicd in my jacket pocket
<gop> most work like live cd
<gop> say if you
<gop> say if you installed an application or add a user
<gop> when you reboot the usb
<UglyBetty> thanks
<gop> it reset
<_bman|> would WEP key be considered hexadecimal or ASCII on ubuntu 6.10?
<gop> it won't save nothing
<gop> it works like a live cd
<gop> it sucks
<ConstyXIV> _bman|: does your wep key have anything other than numbers and a-f?
<|Shadow|> the installer runs now and it says "./ati-installer.sh: 156: Syntax error: Bad substitution"
<gop> but http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/ works like a linux distro
<_bman|> no.
<Pici> _bman| : Probably hex
<_bman|> just numbers.
<_bman|> thank you.
<citybird> can anyone help??  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  zlib1g-dev: Depends: zlib1g (= 1:1.2.3-6ubuntu4) but 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu2 is to be installed E: Broken packages...
<ConstyXIV> _bman|: hex
<alan_>  o meu primeiro acesso
<pumpkinhead> alan_ busco mi IM
<_bman|> if it's recieving & trnasfering packets..
<gop> in that when you install flash linux it tells you need a ext3 partion where it saves yoru settings and apps
<_bman|> why can't I get FF to work?
<Guychi> Is there any way to recover my password if I forgot it?
<_bman|> er, why wouldn't I?*
<ConstyXIV> _bman|: have you tried network-manager?
<ForgeAus> if you install flash linux to a drive but you don't have to
<mick666> www.freepenguin.altervista.org/inden.html
<_bman|> yes.
<ConstyXIV> oh
<ForgeAus> you can just use it for a temporary OS or a recovery OS
<chris_shafto> Anyway to get a clean install of ubuntu without using the live CS?
<UglyBetty> oh and by the way would ubuntu recognise my ntfs hard drive
<chris_shafto> CD?*
<hitammanis> brb
<ForgeAus> also a usbstick is writeable
<ConstyXIV> UglyBetty: AS READ ONLY
<emo> -bman|:hexadecimal
<ConstyXIV> oops
<SushiP> Oooo flash linux looks nice *puts on ipod*
<_bman|> ubuntu is great so far. :)
<ForgeAus> an ubuntu liveCD isn't
<ConstyXIV> sorry for caps
<zack> i installed flash player 9 for firefox but some websites still tell me i need flash player 8 to play the videos
<_bman|> but I can't get the wireless to work.
<zack> should i remove flashplayer 7
<UglyBetty> does that mean i could watch movies from that drive
<ConstyXIV> _bman|: are you running the latest updates?
<ardeni> irc.freenode.net
<Meekus> a question if I may... I set up ubuntu to authenticate against MS Active Direcoty using Winbind, PAM, and krb5.  Works great.  Now I wish to mount a network drive for users to use as their home.  That network drive is Solaris, running both NFS and Samba.  Utlimately, I want users to only enter in their user/pass one time.  Any thoughts?  would smbmount be a good way to go?
<yellowdart> zack, i have flash 9 working and never installed 7
<gop> but ConstyXIV  am I wrong, but I read that usb flash has X number of writes it can do
<gop> then it stops
<emo> -bman|:open your network just for a while I mean remove the password to and try to connect I'd the same problem couple of days ago.
<|Shadow|> kinda a long shot, but could anyone connect to my VNC and help me set up dual monitors (with a dual head ati card)
<ConstyXIV> gop: right, i think its a few thousand
<|Shadow|> i've been trying for 6 hours yesterday, and atleast 2 hours today and i just can't do it
<|Shadow|> been through about 8 tutorials that allways seem to go wrong also :(
<ardeni> #ubuntu-pl
<gop> sushi I wish ubuntu did it that way
<gop> sushi for usb flash is a live cd
<gop> when you reboot it reset
<emo> _bman|: see if you works..
<gop> user and applcations installed
<gop> but flash linux is like a real distro install
<|Shadow|> heh, back to windows i guess lol
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :)
<|Shadow|> lol
<|Shadow|> well i've really had it with linux, i spent 8 hours in total just trying to get dual monitors to work
<emo> _bman|: what you have done to try to connect ?
<|Shadow|> i mean jeez, its not exactly rocket science.
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: i know someone who's done it, let me get a hold of him
<_bman|> omg
<_bman|> I'm in
<_bman|> wireless works!
<_bman|> thanks guys<3
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: crap, hes in class
<|Shadow|> ConstyXIV ok but this is getting repeatitve :P
<|Shadow|> lol
<citybird> ok i get it. i was looking at instructions for dapper and if i change dapper to edggy it will work.
<Steven07> what did you do to make wireless work bman?
<emo> _bman|: what you have done ?
<|Shadow|> probably would just get the same responce anyways, i kept on getting pointed at bogus tutorials that tell me to run commands that don't work or return errors
<_bman|> not sure, let it sit for a second.. after it was all connected
<Steven07> nothing..but i've heard it buggy?
<ConstyXIV> ive never tried to use dual monitors, i use mostly laptops anyways
<_bman|> && FF loaded a page.
<Steven07> haha
<Steven07> alright
<_bman|> =)
<|Shadow|> ConstyXIV heh, dual monitors is one of my main things
<|Shadow|> because im learning perl, so i have the scripts editor on one screen and a tutorial on the other.
<_bman|> one more question, lol..
<emo> _bman|: cool well done man at least works but you should know cons you might have the same problem another time.
<_bman|> what folder would I use as my.. " folder I put all my stuff in"
<Steven07> So everyone here has ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: i think gnome is crappy with twin displays, you may want to try kde
<ForgeAus> ahh about usb sticks do you want to run ubuntu from it or just install?
<ForgeAus> you can make a minimal CD and just copy packages to that...
<|Shadow|> ConstyXIV does kde just support twin displays?
<|Shadow|> or do i have to do all this crap in terminal and xorg.conf to make it work
<ForgeAus> 8.4mb is all it takes
<Guychi> Is there any way to reset the root password if it is forgotten?
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: im really not sure
<|Shadow|> well i suppose i can give it a go
<_bman|> what folder would I use as my.. " folder I put all my stuff in"
<|Shadow|> how do i install kde?
<ForgeAus> mini.iso file
<_bman|> ?
<gubluntu> is there a ubuntu server chatroom?
<gubluntu> erm.. cahnnel
<Pici> !server | gubluntu
<ubotu> gubluntu: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Pici> ..
<Pici> its at #ubuntu-server
<gubluntu> lol
<gubluntu> thanks
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and hop over to the #kubuntu channel
<przemo> siemanko
<_bman|> answer please!
<|Shadow|> ok thanks
<przemo> jest tu ktos z polski??
<ConstyXIV> _bman|: /home/(user)
<hoarycripple> is there any way to make "xkbset m" persistent?  I keep having to reset it periodically.  Especially if I play a game and I come back to X after quitting the game.
<_bman|> thank you ConstyXIV
<BoyBlunder> do you guys support Beryl/xgl in this channel? or do i have to go somewhere else
<Steven07> where can i go to get mini.iso
<ForgeAus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<plagerism> Okay, I am trying to use Bluefish right now, however whenever I goto save as it crashes, where should I report/review a bug for bluefish?  Or perhaps find a fix for this problem
<ForgeAus> I know it says minimal CD but you can use it for a memory stick too
<T-ROK> Hey, I need some help with IDJC i finaly got it installed the other day but now i can barely hear anything
<legendary> can anybody help me with an nautilus problem?
<Steven07> Thanks forgeaus
<wayco> anybody know how to refresh the groups list in pan newsreader?
<BoyBlunder> I just installed beryl/xgl on Edgy and I don't have any more title bars, can anyone help?
<Gorlis1> hi
<Gorlis1> afternoon
<Gorlis1> right, following a guide on the forums to get Network browsing in Xubuntu working
<legendary> i don't have the bottom bar at all at the moment, and i lost the back, forward buttons completely, so what's up?
<Gorlis1> and it asks me to install "fusemb" through the Synaptic Package Manager
<Gorlis1> yet I can find it....
<webben> is it possible to check what package a particular file installed is in
<webben> (i think it's not in an official package)
<ForgeAus> Boy, you need a window decorator
<Dimensions> Hiya i have two systems both are on LAN one is having Linux other is having XP which i dont need how do i clone Linux on the Second computer do i have to format first or only can do with usb HD or what ??
<ForgeAus> like aquamarine or emryld
<ForgeAus> (they're addons to beryl)
<_Andrew> you need to use "sudo"
<gop> ForgeAus,  but if you run ubuntu from usb key it is live cd format when rebooted it reset
<ForgeAus> I think aquamarine lets you use kde ones, not sure about gnome
<macsim> I got this message when I start a appli on term "GTK Accessibility Module initialized" anybody knows where it comes from ?
<legendary> man
<ForgeAus> gop? really?
<legendary> can't you guys help me?
<ForgeAus> how come?
<legendary> i'd really want some -.-
<gop> ForgeAus,  so your saying I can install minmal
<gop> install on a usb stick
<gop> yea I tryed
<_Andrew> :D
<gop> the ubuntu hack to get on usb bootable
<Gorlis1> hmm i enabled Community Maintained Open Source Software through the Repository window
<ForgeAus> why not?... it prolly won't work as a live CD that way
<gop> but it ran like a live cd
<Gorlis1> still fusemb fails to appear
<legendary> :(
<ForgeAus> but you should b able to use that to boot and install a fresh distro
<legendary> can't any one help?
<gop> ForgeAus,  yea becuase the hack version is it has a compress ufs file system
<gop> that uncompress to memory
<Klesk> hey
<Gorlis1> ignore that
<ForgeAus> a ramdisk.. yeah
<Gorlis1> got it :)
<gop> I want a means to boot linux as a normal installion from flash key
<gop> that is
<gop> all my files applications settings are saved
<gop> like a normal hd
<ForgeAus> gop you SHOULD be able to do that
<gop> that also is when I reboot
<gop> i know http://www.flashlinux.org.uk/ can do that
<ForgeAus> ooh files application settings thats not easy
<gop> but it gentoo
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> still you should be able to use minimal to do that...
<gop> see applications installed get delted when you reboot as it a ram disk
<ForgeAus> (not sure if minimal is bootable
<ForgeAus> but if you can make it bootable (grub to it)
<ForgeAus> and boot off it in text mode, install X and whatever packages you want.. and you got a bootable Ubuntu... right?
<gop> ForgeAus,  I read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB#Types_of_Live-USB
<ForgeAus> in theory anywya
<gop> in thoery yes
<legendary> so why am i not having a panel at the bottom of my screen like i used to have?
<gop> thier two kinds of live usb
<legendary> what should i do?
<ForgeAus> gop, try it see what happens
<gop> ForgeAus,  tomrrow
<goldeagle> I'm with a problem dependencies in my pthon .... I have old version and new versions ..  I do dist-upgrade for change to edgy from dapper ... I need help for fix problems, please
<gop> after work I will
<gop> The first type of Live-USB was created by simply taking the ISO image file from a Live-CD distribution and placing it on USB storage device and then making it bootab
<Pulsewidth> How can I quickly find the byte offset of all occurrences of a binary string within a 80GB binary file? grep only returns the approximate location
<Loady> goldeagle: hey. try dplg -l | grep -i python
<depinko> hi guys, I have a problem, when I logi n ubuntu the mouse, netword card, graphic,..not works...yesterday everything worked well and I have no idea what can be the problem? any ideas?
<gop> ForgeAus,  that would rock go to any pc and have my ubuntu distro
<gop> booted
<linopil> sound was already OK but wont satrt on new restart what am I missing ?
<legendary> How can i enable back my bottom bar? help would be appreciated
<gop> ForgeAus,  that would rock go to any pc and have my ubuntu distro  hmm
<gop> the second type of Live-USB is closely related to a traditional operating system hard drive install with minor modifications like the elimination of swap partitions and files.
<xhaan> Pulsewidth, hex editor?
<LjL> Pulsewidth: the -b option doesn't report it accurately?
<gop> see I want the second type
<ForgeAus> hmmm gop.. go here
<golabek> join #ubuntu-pl na irc.freenode.net ||
<ForgeAus> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100
<gop> Compressed format allows for many applications in a small storage container.
<ForgeAus> I know its KUBUNTU but shouldn't be much differetn for ubuntu
<Loady> goldeagle: does the output show you many diffrent versions?
<gop> hmm ncluding the LiveCDPersistence feature
<ForgeAus> just make sure you mount it as rw :)
<ForgeAus> so you can save files to it and stuff
<therapy>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY !christa
<gop> hmm ForgeAus  sure what about application
<golabek> jeste ardeni ?
<gop> like ecliplse
<goldeagle> Loady: http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/940
<depinko> where can I find the last installed packages with aptitude? (apt-get|
<ForgeAus> ie root=/dev/ram rw
<LjL> !pl | golabek
<ubotu> golabek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ForgeAus> gop you install applications onto it AFTER
<ForgeAus> (an option for ro can be good too)
<gop> hmm
<golabek> thx
<ForgeAus> depends on who you want booting into it
<gop> That's it. Now you should have a bootable USB key with the latest version of Kubuntu Dapper on it. My end result is a USB key with 230 files, 43 folders and occupying 608 MB (637,798,407 bytes) on the 1 GB USB key. There's about 367 MB of free space in the second partition for storing custom settings using the LiveCDPersistence feature.
<gop> oh so it will have rw
<ForgeAus> yes rw so you can install afterwards
<gop> and even if I reboot
<ForgeAus> no need to use just static distro
<gop> the software stays
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> its not ram
<LjL> depinko: tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<_Andrew> Don't you need about a 3 gig swap drive?
<ForgeAus> its flashdisk
<zyth> ssh is port 22 yes?
<gop> oh wow, becuase the others one I tryed where ram loaded in flash
<ForgeAus> um btw.. you probably want to use ubuntu feisty or edgy instead of dapper...
<_Andrew> ehh partition not drive
<LjL> zyth: grep ssh /etc/services
<gop> ForgeAus,  and feisty why
<ForgeAus> gop... I know... its ok... just try it
<_bman|> I downloaded xchat for linux.. how do I run this program, lol?
<zyth> oh I need UDP opened on my firewall too maybe
<zyth> that might explain my issue
<ForgeAus> doesn't have to be feisty, I'd recommed edgy over dapper tho
<gop> ForgeAus,  I will
<LjL> _bman|: from the menu. or type "xchat" i guess
<gop> hmm
<ForgeAus> oh and note instead of kubuntu use ubuntu
<ForgeAus> it probably works the same way anyway
<lskd-255> bman, uhh, you're on an irc channel, maybe you already know
<ForgeAus> also this will make a ramdisk
<LjL> lskd-255: well, i believe that only xchat-gnome is installed by default, and not normal xchat
<ForgeAus> but your ROOT will be read-write
<UglyBetty> i forgot i tried running ubuntu from my usb hard drive but bios will not allow does this mean that bios will not allow to install it on usb stick
<lskd-255> bman, I had to load an irc client and chose xchat :)  three out of four mothers select xchat for their children's online chat experience
<ForgeAus> yeah UB some bios's are tocuhy or don't have boot from usb functionality
<UglyBetty> has anyone got asus p5b-e motherboard if so does this allow to boot an OS from external hdd
<ForgeAus> gop another option is go here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gop> I have to go
<gop> but thanks
<bamtol> !at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Amalia> I have the jre enviroment installed on ubuntu but its still not working. can anyone help me out?
<joeljkp> how does add/remove packages relate to synaptic?
<LjL> joeljkp: it is based on the same framework as Synaptic
<joeljkp> i'm confused why some things appear in one and not the other
<ForgeAus> um what is casper anyway?
<lskd-255> joeljkp, I'm not sure why that's there myself.  aptitude is better at dependency issues
<gord> a friendly ghost
<ForgeAus> rofl gord
<gnomefreak> casper is what the livecd is based on
<IdleOne> Amalia: not sure what you mean by it doesnt work but you probably want to install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<ForgeAus> gnomefreak so its not needed in your HDD install?
<_Andrew> I think add/remove is suppose to be for programs only to make it easier for novices
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: no
<visik7> is there a deb for second life ?
<joeljkp> LjL: yeah, but why can't you do the same things in each?
<gnomefreak> _Andrew: it is it also uses gnome-app-install
<Amalia> ohh I don't think I installed the plugin, thank you.
<gnomefreak> joeljkp: you can iirc
<LjL> joeljkp: because they're not intended for that. Add/Remove apps is intended to showcase "user-visible" applications, possibly including those from Universe and the commercial repositories. Synaptic only ever shows whatever is in your sources.list, and it shows *all* of it, including low-level libraries and stuff
<lskd-255> add/remove is there so the older sibling can yell at the younger
<Jelloman> i think i messed up my ubuntu >>
<Led-Hed> I need help allowing regular users shutdown the computer from commandline.  I added this to /etc/sudoers but no joy.   user  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/halt
<Jelloman> Bc I forgot to set hidden menu
<Jelloman> and now it boots automatically to windows
<Jelloman> how do i get back to linux
<variant> Jelloman: press escape during the boot timeout
<variant> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jelloman> i already tried variant
<shadowhywind> hay all have a small problem that i am sick of dealing with. When i boot, my progress bar goes to bout 20% and then it goes to text mode to fsck checking the filesystems, this happens everytime
<Luc1> How to change or off screen-saver in Xubuntu 6.06?
<dyrne> Luc1: xscreensaver-demo from terminal but you should have a screensaver option under settings in the menu
<Led-Hed> Luc1:    System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<Jelloman> variant already tried that
<Luc1> Led-Hed: In Xfce is ot different.
<dyrne> Luc1: try settings manager
<name> how do i disable that annoying sound that's played after I log in?
<lskd-255> is there an program to adjust the gamma levels of a monitor?
<Luc1> dyrne: Thanks. I am going to try it.
<dyrne> name: gksudo gdmsetup
<Led-Hed> Luc1: Sorry, I'm not familiar with XFCE
<CarlFK> does the install CD still have a bunch of win apps (OO, firefox, etc) ?
<bigfuzzyjesus> Luc1, applications>settings>settings manager>screen saver button
<sashalap> used KDE
<sashalap> :)
<bigfuzzyjesus> pffft KDE
<christopherl> the owner on my new usbdisk is root, how can I change this?
<Led-Hed> Luc1: xfce-setting-show
<devilsadvocate> christopherl, ubuntu?
<christopherl> yes
<Led-Hed> Luc1: google goes a long way
<bigfuzzyjesus> Led-Hed, it is applications>settings>settings manager>screensaver
<bigfuzzyjesus> Led-Hed, in xubuntu
<hitammanis> christopherl: do you get a lastlog error when booting
<wayco> anybody know how to refresh the groups list in pan newsreader?
<Jelloman> How do I get back to ubuntu if the timeout is set to 0
<christopherl> I didn't see anything strange
<Led-Hed> bigfuzzyjesus: as I said I dont use xubuntu,  Thats just what I came up with on google / Ubuntu Forums
<dyrne> Jelloman: hold esc key down maybe while booting :)
<bcrowe> Anyone else using Edgy and KDE and attempted to install Jokosher? Successes?
<Jelloman> dyrne i tried
<ForgeAus> Jokosher?
<ForgeAus> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<bigfuzzyjesus> Led-Hed, you should try it, it is the cats meow
<ForgeAus> ok interesting!
<bigfuzzyjesus> @seen bigfuzzyjesus
<ForgeAus> audio tracker!
<bigfuzzyjesus> !seen bigfuzzyjesus
<dyrne> Jelloman: you still have the install cd? boot from it then edit the /media/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst  i guess
<ubotu> bigfuzzyjesus is on IRC right now!
<Led-Hed> bigfuzzyjesus: honeslty I'm not all that happy with Ubuntu in general.
<ForgeAus> Luc try Xubuntu
<bigfuzzyjesus> Led-Hed, why not
<apokryphos> !botabuse | bigfuzzyjesus
<ubotu> bigfuzzyjesus: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ForgeAus> as in #Xubuntu
<ForgeAus> they might know
<bigfuzzyjesus> apokryphos, sorry just started msging him
<Jelloman> boot from first hard disk?
<lskd-255> where has that gdmsetup been hiding?  thanks whoever posted it. and if you're a Brit "Cheers"
<Led-Hed> bigfuzzyjesus: I'm trying to use it for my MythTV Frontend,  and there are a lot of bugs
<bigfuzzyjesus> Led-Hed, i am not familiar with mythtv or i would help you, sorry
<Led-Hed> bigfuzzyjesus: for example,  I cant shutdown the PC from within MythTV even after editing /etc/sudoers  and fstab wont mount a NFS Share
<Jelloman> dyrne: boot from first hard disk?
<Jelloman> that option dyrne?
<hitammanis> christopherl: what tutorial did you use and what kind of drive do you have?
<genii> How to auto-add a default user when installing by netboot? This is still frustrating me.
<bcrowe> With Jokosher, install crashes on configuring gstreamer.I think I have all of the dependencies installed. I guess I just need to wait for .9 or 1.0, due out with Feisty Fawn...April
<UglyBetty> can you use p2p software on linux
<dyrne> Jelloman: no i meant boot from cd. then edit the file on hard disk from the cd. knoppix maybe if you dont have the ubuntu livecd
<mwe> UglyBetty: sure
<Jelloman> kk
<IdleOne> UglyBetty: yeah of course
<mon^rch> is anyone here using ntfs3g ?
<Xif> Xif: How do I change the default "Serif" font in Ubuntu? (Dapper)
<alexi> hi anyone here have a pci wifi card on their desktop that works with ubuntu??
<Xif> err, s/Xif//
<_Andrew> Xif: System -> Perferences -> Font
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Xif> _Andrew: yeah, but there I see stuff like "Application font: Serif". So I can change the "Application font", but my goal is to change the value of Serif. (if that makes sense.
<winston> afternoon all
<UglyBetty> hi
<IdleOne> Xif: you want to change the font size?
<Luc1> Led-Hed: :-) Thanks for screen-saver. I did't see that button in the setting-manager, because I have small resolution. I had to move the windows. :-)
<Xif> IdleOne: not exactly. What I'm asking is whether there is a specific meta value called "Serif"
<distro-tester> hello
<IdleOne> Xif: no idea sorry
<citybird> hello. how do i check what version of postfix is installed??
<Xif> IdleOne: thanks anyway.
<_Andrew> You want to replace the font?
<IdleOne> citybird: postfix version
<citybird> IdleOne: i  have not configured it yet. is there a way for apt-get to tell me?
<Xif> _Andrew: What I thought was that there is a specific definition for "Sans". I.e., currently "Application font" points to "Sans" which points to e.g. BT Vera
<appelza> Hi guys, how can I install ubuntu from the iso without burning it to cd?
<genii> Anyone at all using an install way that uses preseed files? Need to figure out why I can't add a default user that way
<_Andrew> Xif: Sorry I have no idea as well :(
<B3N> hello
<chris1932> Hi everyone -- I just upgraded to Edgy from Dapper. The installation had some errors installing packages. When I restart, I have no Gnome Panel! Just a mouse and a beige background. Can anyone figure out how to fix this?
<bobovski> hi all. is there a repository to get mplayer and plugins for firefox?
<Pici> citybird : try dpkg-query -s postfix
<B3N> use automatix
<IdleOne> citybird: use the -V option it should show you package version
<pbureau> whats the bot web site for pasting problems ?
<lskd-255> maybe try typing sudo gnome-panel in a terminal
<appelza> anyone paste me the link to all the different ubuntu install howtos?
<Pici> !automatic | B3N
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lskd-255> see if it kicks in
<Pici> !automatix | B3N
<ubotu> B3N: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chris1932> bobovski: also check out EasyUbuntu.
<LjL> !info mplayer | bobovski
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<B3N> thats the one :)
<dyrne> chris1932: rm -fr ~/.g*   can you run gnome-panel from terminal to get it to launch?
<LjL> bobovski: and i suggest an "apt-cache search mozilla plug" for plugins
<bobovski> hi all. is there a repository to get mplayer and plugins for firefox?/
<bobovski> er
<bobovski> sorry
<B3N> does any ever have 100% load on there CPU for no reason sometimes?
<Pici> np
<IdleOne> citybird: or try -v <<<lower case
<goldeagle> I'm with a problem dependencies in my pthon .... I have old version and new versions ..  I do dist-upgrade for change to edgy from dapper ... I need help for fix problems, please
<LjL> B3N: for no reason, hardly
<bobovski> what do I have to put in my sources.list to access multiverse?
<LjL> B3N: "top" will usually give you a reason
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bobovski about multiverse | bobovski, see the private message from Ubotu
<bobovski> thanks you
<dyrne>  bobovski copy universe and change the universe part to mulitverse basically
<B3N> if you check the ubuntu forum, you see will its not such a uncommon occurrence
<citybird> IdleOne: i used dpkg-query -s postfix since i dont have a main.cf file postfix always gives an error.
<bobovski> ah, I see
<LjL> B3N: well, how do you *know* you're having a 100% CPU load for starters?
<chris1932> dyrne: Yes, that works! Would I remove the ~/.g* to get rid of config files?
<B3N> well i have conky running so i no whichs do it, sometimes its amarok, sometimes its firefox-bin or it could be amsn, ive seen it on the xgl process before as well
<hitammanis> IS anyone using Ubuntu on a USB Flash drive
<genii> Anyone using gnupanel with 6.06 or 6.10 server? Also if there may be a channel more suited to ask that, perhaps isp related
<LjL> chris1932: that sounds scary
<genii> hitammanis: I'm using xubuntu on a 2Gb pendrive
<Lars_G> I came here :( ah well wish me luck
<dyrne> chris1932: well it would mean new config files would be created when it launched so desktop shortcuts might dissapear. basically the desktop will be reset to default i believe. but im not too familiar with gnome
<goldeagle> I use edgy ... I do apt-get distu-upgrade but the python is lost, problems with dependencies ... I need a help
<hitammanis> genii: what instruction did you follow
<variant> anyone used ghemical? it's incredable.. any chemistry studends would LOVE it.. supports 3d glasses as well for reall 3d effect
<lskd-255> lars, best of luck bro!!
<LjL> B3N: then the reasons are those processes. and they're likely unrelated. Xgl surely is a very experimental thing that is bound to create weird behaviors - as for the other programs, you'll have to debug the problems individually.
<Lars_G> is there a better way to force a general/network  up in /etc/network/interfaces other than adding it to the last listed IF?
<Lars_G> lskd-255: lol, thanks man
<lskd-255> :)
<Lars_G> lskd-255: I should've gone to #debian but if they found out I use ubuntu I'd be skinned alive
<Xif> My display seems slow. How can I know if I'm running the most suitable Nvidia driver available?
<hitammanis> genii: because that's exactly what I'm trying to do
<chris1932> dyrne, LjL: I do have a bunch of rc files that start with "g". Maybe I'll find the specific one.
<genii> hitammanis: None. I plugged in the usbdrive, then installed 6.06 server (no gui) to sda then did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
* lskd-255 is here for moral support (since he often feels like chopped liver)
<bobovski> thanks for all the help!
* krang is away: sandwich
<B3N> @LjL ok thanks for your help, ill do abit more research
<golabek> join #ubuntu.pl
<hitammanis> genii: I'm lost
<Mathew> anyone here ever do a whereami configuration?
<kryptonight> i want someone to help me install an unsupported .exe program that installs smoothly by doesnt start up when i click it using wine
<genii> hitammanis: So long as you have a cdrom drive and your computer lets you boot from usb devices all you have to do is boot to the alternate install cd. Then install the basic install to the usb drive (in my case it was seen as /dev/sda). then boot to the drive after
* adhi nandar so miskin skarang
* adhi wakakak
<Pici> adhi : language?
<golabek> join #buntu-pl na irc.freenode.net ||
<Xif> If my xorg.conf says 'Driver          "vesa"', that means I don't have the Nvidia driver installed, right?
<snooplsm> can anyone point me to an edgy sources.list?
<snooplsm> for openssh?
<genii> Xif Correct
<Xif> genii: I tried installing it with Easy Ubuntu. Now I can't get it to work the way the tutorial wants.
<genii> Xif Well, there is a general tutorial for changing your drivers manually.
<bcrowe> look at /etc /apt /sources.lists
<genii> !nvidia | Xif
<ubotu> Xif: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xif> genii: the tutorial says to do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" returns -> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Mathew> Anyone use ubuntu with a laptop docked at work and not docked at home?
<Xif> Damn easyUbuntu :)
<pbureau> problem with an RT2561/RT61 Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<genii> Xif If you are certain you have installed the nvidia driver correctly, change the driver name in xorg.conf to read nvidia    then do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<draco> tach :)
<winston> backup your xorg.conf first :)
<genii> Xif *sudo* dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xif> genii: /me tries
<genii> hitammanis: If you have an older motherboard that maybe does not support booting from a usb device it could be a headache to get going
<lskd-255> Xif, are you trying to install Beryl ?
<aroc> ola
<Xif> sudo: dkpg-reconfigure: command not found
<Xif> genii: ^
<aroc> hello
<Xif> should I apt-get it?
<genii> No it should be part of standard install
<lskd-255> beryl-project has a sweet script to load everything, nvidia driver and the works
<Xif> genii: I'm on Dapper 6.06.1 LTS
<aroc> alguien ke hable spanish
<genii> sorry I spelled it incorrectly LOL dpkg not dkpg
<Pici> Xif : the command is dpkg-reconfiguer
<dyrne> Xif: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and then choose whatever driver you want vesa is generic nvidia i guess is what you want in this case
<Pici> well, dpkg, I misspelt the rest of it
* Xif nods
<bcrowe> http://www.beryl-project.org/
<Pici> !es | aroc
<ubotu> aroc: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bcrowe> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<B3N> anyone using compiz over beryl?
<mooky> Hello, I've setup a network printer (HP 5600) in cups and setup network printing using the cups daemon. I can access the printer via http://hostname:631 and see the status of jobs. lp </etc/hosts shows jobs being submitted but nothings actually coming out of the printer
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apokryphos> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Xif> dyrne: yeah, but it asks me all sorts of questions I don't know how to answer :(
<bcrowe> Beryl not supported on 6.06
<dyrne> Xif: default just hit enter unless you know you want something different
<genii> I just ghosted, sorry
<mooky> I'm struggling to get degug info out of it, simply because looking at the print queue from the web page - its getting and completing jobs
<fenrig> where can i download a xen package for ubuntu?
<fenrig> (6.10)
<Pici> !info xen
<ubotu> Package xen does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<snooplsm> Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<snooplsm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<snooplsm> is only available from another source
<snooplsm> E: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<bzaks> Can anyone help me get TIDY working with PHP installed by a package manager?
<Pici> !paste > snooplsm
<bzaks> I'm trying to figure out how to reconfigure it or something
<bzaks> and I'm getting know where
<fenrig> thx
<plagerism> Anyone ever get an openmosix cluster running on Edgy?
<bzaks> Google is not my friend sometimes
<dyrne> Xif: the framebuffer questions either y or n  just choose one
<snooplsm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<plagerism> and if so, anyone know of a good tutorial on the subject?
<michaelpo> i'm on compaq 2819ap laptop, mobile pentium 4 Northwood, 2ghz, L1=8kb, L2=512kb. I have a spare celeron Prescott, 2.40GHz , L1=16kb, L2=256kb. is the celeron faster than p4? should i swap them?
<appelza> hi, where can I get ubuntu edgy help?
<mooky> appelzahere
<mooky> here
<ForgeAus> here
<bcrowe> here\
<genii> !ask | appelza
<ubotu> appelza: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<appelza> how do I fix /dev/ram0 unknown volume type on boot?
<hitammanis> genii: I've tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101&postcount=158 , and http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610 and it worked, but after the changing something like the desktop backdrop or install something gstreamer the next time it boot I get either a buffer I/O error. /var/log/lastlog locked\write, or something about a session. What am I doing wrong?
<mooky> michaelpo thats hardware questions - not ubuntu support
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<Xif> dyrne: thanks, I just chose defaults as you said. Now how do I restart X with the new configs?
<ForgeAus> any midnight commander gurus here? whats a file prefixed by = mean?
<chris1932> Hello: I just upgraded to Edgy, and got lots of messages during installation like "ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'nautilus': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured". However, Nautilus works when I start it. Should I do anything?
<appelza> does root=/dev/ram0 in grub.conf need to be changed to something else?
<ConstyXIV> |Shadow|: still trying to work your twin monitors?
<dyrne> Xif: either alt-ctrl-backspace or type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   you need x to restart to read new config file
<bzaks> Can anyone help me get TIDY working with PHP installed by the package manager? Is there a way to reconfigure the extensions PHP has plugged in?
<coNP> ForgeAus: isn't that a socket? (if you do a ls -l in that directory what prefix does display before the file)?
<ForgeAus> (*'s for executables I can tell and /'s for directories obviously ~'s are for links.. but = ???)
<Xif> dyrne: thanks, I'll do that
<Led-Hed> I'm trying to allow a user the ability to halt the system from a script,  I added this line to /etc/sudoers "mythtv  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/halt"  but no luck.  Is there something else I need to add to sudoers to get 'halt' to work from a script.
<ForgeAus> none
<genii> hitammanis: No idea :(
<ForgeAus> it shows up pink tho
<ForgeAus> yeah socket
<Dagaka_> which is best with a nVIDIA card Beryl with AIGLX or XGL? I currently have Beryl + AIGLX and the beta nVIDIA drivers installed is XGL better in anyway?
<ForgeAus> srwxr-xr-x is the permissions
<coNP> goldeagle: what is the error message? (if long, use pastebin)
<ForgeAus> whats that about?
<snooplsm> does anyone know what my error msg is?
<plagerism> Dagaka_ definately aiglx
<dyrne> Led-Hed: you mind /msg me whatever solution you come up with?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Dagaka_ about xgl | Dagaka_, see the private message from Ubotu
<snooplsm> whats referred by another package mean?
<Led-Hed> dyrne: you having the same problem?
<mooky> snooplsm another package refers to it
<coNP> ForgeAus: sorry, do you want to know what is a socket?
<dyrne> Led-Hed: not right now but it would be good to know
<Pici> snooplsm : perhaps openssh-server is in a repository that you dont have access to?
<Led-Hed> dyrne: sure thing
<richee> #drupal-support
<Pici> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<Pici> hm
<snooplsm> Pici, I added every repository
<ForgeAus> coNP um not sure exactly...
<snooplsm> i'm using edgy, can that be the case
<genii> hitammanis: I/O error usually means some hardware issue. could be your drive is full. Or has some bad areas now
<ForgeAus> whats a file thats of socket type about ?
<K1GPL> there must be some trick to using remote desktop capabilities that i don't know.  when i try using vino, i get this error:  channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<ForgeAus> (as opposed to a directory, link, file, etc etc...)
<goldeagle> coNP: http://paste.turbogears.org/paste/943
<Pici> snooplsm : no, edgy is the most current version, it should be there
<jahid> how to run package manager and update it?
<snooplsm> do I need to port forward?
<K1GPL> i wonder if there is a group i need to join, or what
<coNP> ForgeAus: about what? :)
<hitammanis> genii: I'm using sandisk 2gb flash drive
<hitammanis> genii: it new
<sontek> Has anyone tried running ubuntu under a VirtualPC ?   I'm trying and the key repeat goes crazy so I can't login (i'll type s and it'll repeat like 5 times)
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok then whats a socket (I thought it was a network thing)
<hitammanis> genii: *its
<B3N> do they lag at all when you run from a usb pen drive?
<ForgeAus> sontek try VMware instead
<ForgeAus> not virtual PC
<appelza> I have the ubuntu iso, but no burner..how can I install it?
<golabek> msg golabek IDENTIFY diana01
<ForgeAus> (or Xen)
<sontek> VPC is free
<genii> hitammanis: I had to use xubuntu because the regular gnome or KDE installs were larger than 2 Gb. About 2.6 Gb actually.
<coNP> goldeagle: what if you run "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<bcrowe> Ubuntu works great under VMWare
<mooky> appelza stuck really
<ForgeAus> so is VMware server
<bcrowe> Yep
<appelza> mreh
<sontek> and it runs under windows/
<ForgeAus> (there are vmware products that aren't free)
<ForgeAus> yes so does VMWARE!
<ForgeAus> and XEN (can anyway)
<bcrowe> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<steego> is it somehow possible to throttle internet traffic, without disturbing local traffic?
<Pici> snooplsm : what happens if you do apt-get install openssh-server?
<michaelpo> mooky: ok.. sorry.. what is the hardware #?
<ForgeAus> I know because I used it
<LjL> ForgeAus: and virtualbox
<ForgeAus> (vmware server was awesome for my sandbox kubuntu install)
<bcrowe> and http://virtualbox.org/
<mooky> michaelpo you're asking questions about hardware options - nothing to do with ubuntu
<goldeagle> coNP: sudo apt-get install -f, before error: normal, zero packages in all ...... later more errors
<hitammanis> genii: so is this tutorial false http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101&postcount=158
<ForgeAus> yeah virtualbox is another one
<LjL> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ForgeAus> lotsa virtualization products
<Akuma_> anyone knows of a readable list of changes in feisty?
<Pici> steego : trickle can help you throttle specific processes
<genii> hitammanis: One moment and I'll look at it
<LjL> Akuma_: define "readable"
<ForgeAus> now all I need is an osx86 to try :)
<mooky> Akuma_ its constantly changing
<LjL> !feisty | Akuma_
<ubotu> Akuma_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> here's the specs
<michaelpo> mooky: i just deleted winxp and installed ubuntu... does that give me some linux newbie points?
<mooky> no
<steego> Pici, i'll have a look, thanks
<Xif> dyrne: (and the rest of the people who helped me) all I needed to do was to change the value from "vesa" to "nvidia"
<ForgeAus> I think VirtualPC is based around Windows guests
<Akuma_> LjL: not changelogs.ubuntu.com =)
<michaelpo> mooky: haha.. ok.. thanks.. sorry...
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure how well it works with non-windows guest systems
<ForgeAus> I know VMware definitely works
<Vandalay> vmware is best
<LjL> Akuma_: well, the specs will be more readable than that. they won't say a thing about new versions of packages, however, just infrastructural changes and additions
<ForgeAus> but feel free to try others
<Vandalay> mb..
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bcrowe> me too, I had Ubuntu and SLED10 running in VMs on an XP notebook
<Akuma_> LjL: thats why i'm mostly interested in though. superficial info. thanks
<ardeni> how can i register my nick?
<bcrowe> flawless, and even better in full screen
<ForgeAus> Vandalay I'd agree currently but I wouldn't sledge VirtualBox or Xen because I havn't tried th em
<coNP> ForgeAus: a socket is something like a bidirectonal pipe, it supports communication between processes
* mooky kicks cups into next week
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ardeni about register | ardeni, see the private message from Ubotu
<Vandalay> xen should be good 2
<ForgeAus> coNP.. oohhh kay... but whats that got to do with a file?
<genii> hitammanis: In that example all they are doing is installing the livecd boot of casper to the pendrive. This means the system is really running in RAM. So you are running out of "hd" space for / is your basic issue.
<coNP> ForgeAus: there can be named sockets in unix filesystems (like block / character devices, named pipes, etc.)
<ForgeAus> I mean why have a file of type socket?
<ForgeAus> hmmm ... is it safe to delete one from /tmp ?
<genii> hitammanis: I would suggest to do an actual install of the minimalist server version, then run xfce ubuntu (xubuntu)
<coNP> ForgeAus: which exactly?
<LjL> ForgeAus: why? /tmp is wiped at every reboot anyway
<milestone> hi all
<ForgeAus> LjL not on my filesystem it doesn't seem to be
<ForgeAus> its called mapping-<username>
<milestone> i have a servercluster set up with drbd and heartbeat.
<ForgeAus> (in my case forge)
<milestone> there is a virtual ip address which is shared between servers
<K1GPL> uh oh.  i have found my problem, and it is me.
<ForgeAus> wait that might be computername ...
<K1GPL> amazing how well a firewall will work, whether you forget about it or not.
<LjL> ForgeAus: well, not knowing what it is, i'd not consider it safe to delete it
<tim1> hi all
<ForgeAus> its a socket
<ForgeAus> of 0 bytes filesize
<bcrowe> K1GPL, good find
<ForgeAus> (but that is probably typical of sockets is it?
<coNP> ForgeAus: it is
<LjL> ForgeAus: being a socket that's not quite surprising... i still don't know what it *is* though
<bcrowe> Sometimes it IS an easy fix...
<ForgeAus> well its not like I can see whats in it
<milestone> now my problem is that i am trying to cionfigure a failover for a radius server and the NAS Servers expect the answer from the same server as the one he sent it too
<LjL> ForgeAus: why delete it, anyway?
<ForgeAus> becuase you can't mcedit it!
<mooky> Does anyone have advice on trouble shooting cups network printing
<ForgeAus> LjL good point
<Pici> ForgeAus : Why delete if its not taking up any space and you dont know what it does?
<milestone> but now the server answers of his fixed ip address is there a way to force the server to answer on the virtual ip?
<coNP> ForgeAus: there is nothing "in it"
<Xif> What's a good IRC client for Ubuntu?  XChat?
<ForgeAus> I'm better off looking for whats really the problem
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Xif about irc | Xif, see the private message from Ubotu
<ForgeAus> coNP its just an address-space right?
<pbureau> mooky- I read what you posted, did you install it using the :631 browser view ?
<rebelfallen> Guys big problem. I moved, and my computer was unplugged for about a month. I plugged it in, and everything booted fine. Processes started etc. Then instead of going to the login screen, nothing happens. The monitor is on and receiving a signal but the screen is black. Any ideas?
<tim1> is ubuntu off topic still alive ?
<ForgeAus> that it attaches to?
<bcrowe> anyone else from Indiana?
<tim1> #ubuntu-oftopic ?
<LjL> tim1: join and see?
<mooky> pbureau I installed it from the cli - but I can see the printer in the :631 browser
<Xif> LjL: thanks
<tim1> LjL:its only me there
<mooky> however - interesting I get on some actions on the 631 options I get "forbidden"
<hitammanis> genii: could you give a lost soul a hand, as you cann see I'm a newbie and completely clueless this this
<coNP> FordPrefect: it is a possibility for processes that "do not know each other" to communicate
<LjL> tim1: try with two "f"'s
<tim1> its very lonely place
<LjL> tim1: it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<coNP> sorry, FordPrefect, I meant ForgeAus
<pbureau> mooky- I had that problem, I removed i and reinstalled it from cups web page thingie and it fixed my problem you may want to try that is it a network or usb printer?
<bcrowe> hit: once you get it setup, what do you plan to do with it?
<ForgeAus> hehe damn tab key? lol
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<bcrowe> Are you comfortable using it?
<mooky> pbureau its a usb printer, happy to try it
<pbureau> mooky- I would....worth a shot
<mooky> agreed
<ForgeAus> anyway I think I might try resetting and see what, if any error I get when trying to boot (or at least where it gets to)
<mooky> funny, such a basic thing and I've not tried it
<zbadone> just update to edgy, have an older Nvidia Ti4200-64M,   trying to get Beryl up, I think I need to use legacy driver for Nvidia, HOWTO?
<bcrowe> Mooky, is it a Lexmark?
<ForgeAus> cya soon... I think...
<coNP> ForgeAus: it is sure you won't
<mooky> bcrowe no a fully supported hp 5600
<bcrowe> I had a hard time with a Lexmark.
<rebelfallen> no one?
<all-star6> anyone able to help cant get edgy to connect to wired network
<bcrowe> nice
<Egyptian[Home] > hi .. i m trying to burn the desktop iso but it keeps stopping at 6% with an error .. "try tao burning" and even that doesnt work ..waht gives?
<mooky> pbureau ahhh here we go, if I click any options on the printer I get "403 forbidden"
<pbureau> mooky-  AHA !
<mooky> pbureau are you aware of any logging or the dir that tha printing daemon gets its content
<all-star6> anyone able to help cant get edgy to connect to wired network
<pbureau> mooky- dunno... I am wondering why you getting a 403 message on cups web interface though
<mooky> pbureau agreed
<variant> all-star6: is it dhcp or fixed ip?
<pbureau> mooky did you get it removed ?
<genii> hitammanis: Unfortunately I have not a lot of time for this today, as I have my own problems to resolve. But basically, the method is: Get the iso file for the alternate install cdrom. Then burn the cdrom and boot up to it. Then install the basic system from that. This will give you a command-line install of ubuntu on the pen drive. Then from command-line do: sudo apt-get update && sudo...
<genii> ...apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mooky> pbureau I wonder if the webserver owner has to be in the lp group as the device is /dev/lp0
<all-star6> variant - tried both
<mooky> pbureau no, can't remove it as its "403"
<variant> Elektrochelovek: is that windows or linux?
<pbureau> mooky- maybe you dont have rightsto print to it
<Elektrochelovek> linux
<_bman|> linux is great.
<variant> all-star6: so it
<variant> all-star6: so its a router your connecting to?
<mooky> pbureau well, running as root I get a job idea when I submit to /etc/lp but nothing comes out to fthe printer
<mooky> root is the owner of the device so that should be fine
<Elektrochelovek> -Elektrochelovek- VERSION xchat 2.6.6 Ubuntu
<all-star6> variant: yes
<variant> Elektrochelovek: possibly your cdrwriter is borked, the blank cd's are crap or the iso is corrupt
<pbureau> mooky remove the printer from usb, and try to remove it in cups
<variant> all-star6: enable the router for dhcp and then on ubuntu run sudo dhclient eth0
<zbadone> just update to edgy, have an older Nvidia Ti4200-64M,   trying to get Beryl up, I think I need to use legacy driver for Nvidia, HOWTO?
<variant> all-star6: assuming the ethernet port your using is eth0
<mooky> pbureau just tried it, all the admin control in the web console is 403
<josh_> how do i turn on the color coding for vim?
<Elektrochelovek> but cat /proc/sys/bus/shit/bull/rfcomm says there it is a cdrom
<hitammanis> genii: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<jrib> josh_: :syntax on
<variant> Elektrochelovek: what?
<pbureau> mooky- humm... chmod /dev/lp0 ?
<blue_flashlight> has anyone installed ubuntu on a NewWorld pismo G3 ? following the wiki with edgy, the openfirmware says "unrecognized Client Program format"
<pbureau> mook grin
<Hamled> what is the command to see how much physical memory is being used?
<josh_> what about autotab?
<genii> hitammanis: I will be around to possibly assist, but not a whole lot
<zbadone> free
<josh_> or a formatted autotab
<variant> Elektrochelovek: yeah, sure there is, but possibly one or the other or both are not working correctly
<Hamled> thanks
<mooky> pbureau I see where you where going with that, but it looks like the cups web daemon either doesn't have permissions to show the pages or the devices, the cups web interface is running as cupsys which is in the "lp" group - the device is read-write by the lp group
<hitammanis> genii: cool
<rachel__> is pismo newworld?
<tim1> is there a channel for graphic card drivers ?
<mooky> pbureau crw-rw---- 1 root lp 6, 0 2007-01-26 17:10 /dev/lp0
<pbureau> mooky- change it :)
<mooky> tim1 there is #nvidia
<mooky> pbureau to what ?
<W9ZEB-Lars> If I need to edit an application launcher in the menu to use sudo, how would I go about doing that?
<jrib> josh_: not sure what you mean
<W9ZEB-Lars> ie, wifi-assistant requires root privs.
<cappiz> someone knows of an application that would change the filename of mp3 files to what the id3-tag says?
<Rprp>   BBking`w`e`g ChanServ Duiv Eggdrop Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Rprp Scusio Wesleysld
<variant> W9ZEB-Lars: well you would add gksudo not sudo for a start
<josh_> where tab = 4 spaces
<josh_> or 5 or 37
<zbadone> howdo I stop upgrade from installing newer nvidia modules?
<tim1> mooky:i see i have a readon 9550 its very slow
<appelza> whats the diff between root=/dev/rd/0 and root=/dev/ram0 ?
<josh_> whatever i decide to make it
<zbadone> I need to use legacy modules
<fbc> Need to fix update manager. I keep getting a message that is damaged, and I need to run "sudo dpkg install -f" but I've run ut several times already but it does not fix the problem.. Is there some directory I can delete to restart it?
<pbureau> mooky- humm I dont see why lp woudl not permit you to print to it... weird
<W9ZEB-Lars> variant: easy enough.  just replace the launcher that says wirelessassistant with a line that says gksudo wirelessassistant?
<variant> W9ZEB-Lars: correct
<mooky> pbureau agreed, I'm worried why the web interface is pulling up 403's
<jrib> josh_: :he 'expandtab
<lounge> can anyone offer an opinion on why my printer would go from printing a text page fine, to just speeding up the fan a bit when told to print and no printing?
<pbureau> mooky- for giggles chmod it 777 to see (I know its wide open but its a printer port afterall)
<W9ZEB-Lars> variant: Danke
<josh_> ?
<Jelloman> guys
<Jelloman> i need help booting ubuntu
<mooky> pbureau yes thats fine
<variant> W9ZEB-Lars: var sa god
<Jelloman> i tried booting from the disc
<Jelloman> but it goes to the part with install
<lounge> I've installed it all in a different place. Is this because it doesn't like it here?!"?!"
<Jelloman> not my partition of linux
<jrib> josh_: or  :he 'tabstop  depending on what you mean...
<Jelloman> help
<idefix> register!
<idefix> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<josh_> well tab goes to far over
<josh_> i would like the tab to only go 4 whitespaces
<all-star6> variant: just get a load of DHCPDISCOVER messages then no DHCPOFFERS received
<jrib> josh_: yeah, read those 2 docs
<josh_> and how do i turn on colored syntax for my terminal?
<variant> all-star6: your sure it's plugged in
<variant> ?
<ForgeAus> I fixed it!
<Jelloman> Help meeeee
<ForgeAus> all it was was my menu.lst had been edited so that it booted in ro instead of rw
<variant> all-star6: do you have more than one NIC in the pc?
<jrib> josh_: you mean outside of vim?
<ForgeAus> (ie it was working fine just under a read-only filesystem!
<josh_> yes
<josh_> please and thank you
<jrib> josh_: what terminal are you using?
<josh_> bash
<josh_> i believe
<jrib> josh_: that's your shell
* josh_ shrugs
<rachel__> hm xchat-gnome seems a bit braindead
<jrib> josh_: gnome-terminal?
<all-star6> variant: yes one wired one wireless
<przemo> Jest ktos z Polski??
<eternal_p> afternoon all...I am just wondering if there is a news ticker available, or something like google desktop for ubuntu (for rss feeds, but not a program)
<rachel__> can't specivy server port
<Pici> !pl | przemo
<ubotu> przemo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rachel__> specify even
<josh_> oh, well right now its thru putty... i have both gnome and kde terminals
<variant> all-star6: you sure the router is set to offer dhcp and is not set to restrict connections by MAC address?
<jrib> josh_: well a google search for "bash color prompt" should give you some examples.  I don't know if you need to do anything special in putty
<coNP> eternal_p: not a program? you want rss feeds about ubuntu? or something that puts rss feeds on your desktop?
<all-star6> variant: yes it works in windows using DHCP
<eternal_p> coNP: rss feeds on my desktop
<eternal_p> kind of like a CNN'ish scrolling news ticker
<abstrcrndm> does anyone here use Amarok on GNOME?
<variant> all-star6: what does ifconfig eth0 say (pastebin it)
<eternal_p> I know there is one for gdesklets, but it always gives me an error when I try and use it
<coNP> abstrcrndm: me
<jrib> !anyone | abstrcrndm
<ubotu> abstrcrndm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<variant> abstrcrndm: yeah me, it's nice
<pbureau> eternal_p- checl http://www.freshmeat.net/ sure they have some ticket rss feed for gnome there
<eternal_p> pbureau: ty
<Pooky> When trying to connect wirelessly, I consistently get dhcp failures mutliple times before I finally connect, any suggestions?
<coNP> eternal_p: gdesklets might has some desklet for this
<eternal_p> coNP: it does, but whenever I place it, the code gives me errors everywhere
<abstrcrndm> have you been able to get the global shortcuts to work for amarok in gnome?
<coNP> eternal_p: okay, sorry
<coNP> abstrcrndm: yep
<abstrcrndm> aka..when it doesnt have focus
<eternal_p> <pbureau: lol the only one is a paid version....:)
<coNP> abstrcrndm: yep, sure
<abstrcrndm> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<abstrcrndm> or did it just work for you
<coNP> abstrcrndm: what key? Edgy / Dapper?
<abstrcrndm> edgy
<variant> abstrcrndm: what do you mean?
<TheShrimp> hello, I have a problem, I got everything working in my ubuntu install on my Desktop, except graphics, and it's not letting me do apt-get commands because that PC currently doesn't have internet (it will in 2 weeks), I can burn stuff to a CD from this laptop and put it on that PC, my gfx card is an ATI Radeon Xpress x200, what can I do?
<eternal_p> i liked, just needed better searching :)
<pbureau> eternal_p-  :)
<coNP> abstrcrndm: it does work for me, both the default keys and special keys (play, pause, etc.) on my keyboard -- after setup
<all-star6> variant: fixed disabled ipv6 and it worked
<variant> abstrcrndm: it's incredably hard for me to follow what your saying if you don't use my nick at the start of the line. type var and press the TAB key: var<TAB> like that
<abstrcrndm> I can't use my next track, previous track shortcuts unless I have the amarok window in focus
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<variant> all-star6: excellent, nice one
<mooky> pbureau sorry about that my client quit
<all-star6> variant: cheers for the help
<variant> all-star6: yw
<pbureau> mooky- so ?
<bauer77> is there a apache room on this IRC
<beerman> #apache
<bauer77> thanks
<variant> bauer77: /join #apache
<mooky> pbureau testing
<brimondyl> where are the modules put for wireless (ath0)
<mooky> pbureau nothing - chmoding it to 777 makes no difference
<Jack> can anyone help me with the Ubuntu 6.1 Desktop CD?
<variant> !ask | jack
<ubotu> jack: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xif> Jack: Maybe if you'll ask?
<mooky> I don't think its a problem accessing the raw device as if I do an lp I get a job id
<pbureau> brimondyl-  what kind of card/chipset ?
<ForgeAus> how do I enale swapping to my swap partition?
<ForgeAus> do I need it in fstab?
<variant> ForgeAus: swapon /dev/swaphere
<abstrcrndm> variant: I cant use my previous track/next track shortcuts unless amarok is the window in focus
<pbureau> mooky- you got me, weird issue, only thing I can think of is remove cups (complete install) and reinstall it from synaptic and try again
<Jack> ok, I have burned the Ubuntu Desktop CD and when i boot it i just get the peachy screen, i can move the moust but nothing happens, any help?
<Zapper> How can I enable the terminal split in konqueror? It doesn't appear in the normal location with kubuntu.
<variant> ForgeAus: it can be detected and used automatically depending on the boot scripts used but best put it in fstab
<mooky> pbureau yeah, seems a bit pointless unless I understand why its failing
<zbadone> which nvidia module should I be using fro my card, Nvidia GeForce4 TI-4200-64M?
<variant> ForgeAus: /dev/whatever swap auto 0 0
<variant> abstrcrndm: sorry mate, i don't use those shortcuts
<abstrcrndm> variant: no problem
<bcrowe> Jack-any text on the screen at all?
<brimondyl> pbureau: its a belkin f5d7010 radlink i think
<HymnToLife> quick question, anyone knows a tool to physically check a hadr drive for errors ?
<Jack> bcrowe none at all
<bcrowe> how about the Ubuntu logo
<pbureau> brimondyl-  type lspci look for the card... exactly what is it ?
<LjL> HymnToLife: i know smartmontools, however that doesn't *check* anything, it just relies on the information provided by the drive's SMART subsystem
<Jack> i get a black screen with orange writing to install/run, check for disk errors etc. and when i choose run it goes peach and then nothing, absolutely nothing
<brimondyl> pburea: it works great with fluxbuntu and xubuntu sees it during install then after that it doesnt
<pbureau> mooky- could this printer has a login/pwd option set ? I dont see why it would prevent you from printing to lp
<Pooky> fluxbuntu?!
<mooky> pbureau I'm more worried about why the web interface is showing 403
<pbureau> yes 403 is restricted access isnt it ?
<mooky> pbureau file not found
<pbureau> no 404 is file not foound
<mooky> corrected
<ForgeAus> fluxbox is a kewl window manager
<ForgeAus> light and professional looking
<ForgeAus> just not very feature-intensive
<ForgeAus> like KDE is
<brimondyl> pbeauau: atheros rev 1
<ForgeAus> or Gnome
<brimondyl> fluxbuntu is great
<kaso> Does anyone know why my Software Updater thing is failing to download some of the updates ?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pbureau> brimondyl- ath0 indicates an atheros card but which chipset (AR5005G for example is a chipset)
<LjL> kaso: perhaps the mirror is updating at this time
<LjL> kaso: has this happened for long?
<ForgeAus> I don't seem to be able to run adept ...
<kaso> its been a couple days, three or for files get 404 / 300 responces
<ForgeAus> the updater at least
<brimondyl> pbeauau: it just says that then unknow device but im using it right now
<LjL> kaso: files, or repositories? does a "sudo apt-get update" give errors?
<ForgeAus> oops wrong channel
<hitammanis> genii: Are you still here?
<graabein> i've been trying to set up multiple x screens with the telly as screen1. it just turns blue... how do i test it? xorg.0.log looks alright
<pbureau> brimondyl- ah your in windows ?
<kaso> apt-get update  throws some errors too
<brimondyl> pbureau: no im running stricktyl fluxbuntu
<infinitee> kaso: are you using external repos? do you have the reqd. keys?
<shadowhywind> hay all when i look in my boot it says Assembling RAID arrays...  fail, is this a bad thing?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm having a little problem with Apt and the beryl project repository, it keeps on getting disconnected
<pbureau> brimondyl- I would look at the card and see model # to be able to track down the chipset.. (helps tons.. otherwize your shooting in the dark)
<kaso> I added some repos following some guide on ubuntuguide's wiki, and the error im getting are : http://www.pastey.net/5711
<Ulixes> can anyone tell me what is the packet to let the button lock screen appear??
<kaso> Im afraid im not really expert on these
<Ulixes> ..
<brimondyl> pbureau: ok thanks I just dont get why it works with fluxbuntu and know anything newer
<gda_> need help, today edgy doesn't boot anymore
<Belboz99> gda_: any error message?
<SecrethX> so.. suddenly I cant 'see' my /boot /etc and so on in nautilus, only /home /media and /build :x
<MrWamu> I have a question...?
<gda_> can't access tty, but no errors befor this
<infinitee> kaso: as I said, you have to get the GPG keys to dload.. when you added the repos, there should have been the reqd. asc key
<oxygen> hi
<oxygen> help me pls
<Flannel> !ask
<dyrne> Belboz99: on wireless?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gda_> after this it lands in initramfs
<Belboz99> dyrne: on dialup
<MrWamu> Whats up Oxy?
<dyrne> Belboz99: eww
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to compile the 2.6.17 kernel?
<hitammanis> Have anyone tried  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1229101&postcount=158 , and http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<gda_> yesterday I updated udev
<spasticteapot> I tried the 2.6.16 kernel, but I think I screwed up compiling it - I want to start over so I can actually reboot.
<kaso> infinitee, i think i understand, ill take a look back over what i did, thanks
<gda_> maybe this is the problem
<Belboz99> dyrne: yeah, I know, it's out of the range of DSL, and Cable is $40 a month, which is out of budget
<Xif> What's a good keyboard shortcut to assign to "switch to desktop N"?  Is Ctrl-N (e.g. Ctrl-1) good?
<MrWamu> Does anybody know any tags for Totem drivers
<brimondyl> pbeaurua: thats why i was wondering if i could just take the module from fluxbuntu and use it int ubuntu
<spasticteapot> Little desperate here - if I can't install the correct kernel, I have to reinstall again.
<genii> bleh last night's power surge has messed up my connection somehow, keep losing sync today and ghosting or just disconnectine entirely
<gda_> I am currently on the machine with knoppix hardware looks okay
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to compile 2.6.17?
<LjL> kaso: those repositories just don't exist anymore, most likely
<LjL> Ubotu, tell spasticteapot about kernel | spasticteapot, see the private message from Ubotu
<Belboz99> gda_: it sounds like a problem with the bootloader
<infinitee> kaso: no prob, just make sure you dload the ".asc" file and add the gpg key, then it should work.. though some repos seem to be outdated as per your pastey..
<hitammanis> anybody ^
<LjL> spasticteapot: if you absolutely need 2.6.17 as opposed to 2.5.15, i suggest you try Edgy instead of Dapper
<Belboz99> gda_: or you're probably right udev
<kaso> so i should just remove them
<gda_> but it has already loaded the initramfs, grub has done its job already
<LjL> kaso: i suggest that you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the lines corresponding to those repositories
<pbureau> brimondyl- no idea. sorry man
<Belboz99> gda_:  you might be able to fix it with the install disk
<spasticteapot> I'm on Edgy.
<genii> hitammanis: I had a disconnect but am back. What was your last question?
<infinitee> kaso: uncomment freecontrib and free.fr and dload the keys for the rest, then apt-get update and dload the s/w
<spasticteapot> I'm currently using 2.6.17; I want to custom-compile for the speed boost.
* pbureau pokes mooky  any developments on that 403 ?
<gda_> what does the install disk what knoppix does not?
<brimondyl> pbureau: thanks for the help
<spasticteapot> Currently, I can afford to reinstall - it's just annoying.
<infinitee> kaso: I meant comment not uncomment
<Flannel> spasticteapot: you won't get that big of a boost
<Flannel> spasticteapot: if any at all
<spasticteapot> Flannel: I'll take what I can get.
<SecrethX> so.. suddenly I cant 'see' my /boot /etc and so on in nautilus, only /home /media and /build :x does someone know how to get them back? ;o
<Jack> Can someone help me with the Ubuntu LiveCD please!!! I'm desperate to try Linux
<Jack> When i go to boot everything works fine, i get the black screen with the ubuntu logo and the orange bar scrolling along the bottom, but then when it loads to the peach coloured screen nothing appears, i can move the mouse but clicking does nothing.
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<spasticteapot> I heard 2.6.17 runs a little better and has better battery management.
<mooky> pbureau just using the cli deleted and re-created the printer - same problem. Searching for the 403 errors on the cups daemons help/man info
<LjL> spasticteapot: then you're on your own mostly. there is no real speed boost, and if you read the page the bot has given you, there's some warnings about that.
<gda_> I have no install disk I updated from dapper, shit
<hitammanis> genii: I have a slow internet, is there a way to do it with the current iso I already have?
<spasticteapot> Well, I farked my kernel anyway - what do I do now?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pbureau> mooky- you used cli to delete it and used the :631 to create it ?
<mooky> pbureau can't create 403
<Flannel> spasticteapot: so, upgrade to edgy.
<spasticteapot> Wait a minute - fark is now bad language? What about fark.com?
<spasticteapot> I'm on Edgy.
<Ulixes> can anyone tell me what is the packet to let the button lock screen appear??
<pbureau> mooky- that is so weird
<snail> how do i set thunderbird up as my default mailreader? I'm not offered the option via "update-alternatives --all"
<spasticteapot> The basic kernel is i386.
<Flannel> spasticteapot: then you already have 2.6.17
<LjL> spasticteapot: i wasn't talking about that, but anyway
<spasticteapot> From experience, I can say that i686 runs a bit faster.
<Belboz99> gda, dapper install disc should work fine
<Flannel> spasticteapot: you should have the -generic kernel, not -386
<mooky> pbureau I may have something - bear with me
<LjL> spasticteapot: no, the basic kernel is -generic, and it loads cpu-specific optimizations on demand
<spasticteapot> Nevermind...it's generic.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell spasticteapot about generic | spasticteapot, see the private message from Ubotu
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<genii> hitammanis: Unfortunately no :( The regular livecd doeas not allow for a command-line install
<spasticteapot> Regardless, I blew up my kernel.
<gda_> Belboz99: does it have a recovery mode?
<Flannel> spasticteapot: then you already have 'the' 686 kernel
<elyon225> Is there any way to change the way "Lock Session" is handled in KDE?  Right now, when I lock my session, after someone else has logged in and then out again, it shows my screen saver and asks for my password.  I would like it instead to go back to the login screen to start a new session.
<spasticteapot> I now have a kernel for some sort of SPARC processor installed, I think....
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<spasticteapot> (I've yet to try rebooting.)
<hitammanis> genii: I have a slow internet connection, and the iso I have is ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Belboz99> gda_: you just need to get into the filesystem and correct the problem, unforutunatley, I'm not familiar with udev
<snail> found!
<LjL> spasticteapot: my suggestion is then to make sure you do a "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install linux" before rebooting
<hitammanis> genii: sorry did not see you last message
<gda_> Belboz99: I am already in the filesystem with knoppix and chrooted to it
<spasticteapot> LjL: What does that do?
<genii> hitammanis: Do you have more than 1 computer there?
<gda_> I not very familar with apt-get, came from rpm, how to revoke the udev update?
<josh_> ok i cant for the life of me figure out where im supposed to change the bash color
<josh_> i found bashrc
<mooky> pbureau gettign somewhere - hang on
<spasticteapot> Well, looks like I fixed it.
<kaso> infinitee, LjL and anyone else who helped, thanks i got it all working now.
<josh_> i have made the changes i want... but i dont know where i put the export line at
<spasticteapot> LjL: Also, thanks.
<hitammanis> genii: yeah but one has a hard time booting from the cd
<LjL> spasticteapot: remove any non-ubuntu packages from the cache (such as custom-compiled kernels), so that apt won't consider them, and install the "linux" package, which should hopefully give you a working kernel
<josh_> who has colored prompt?
<SecrethX> hell
<spasticteapot> I already did sudo apt-get install linux
<spasticteapot> Any other ways I can speed up Linux?
<gubluntu> anyone have an idea for the hardware specs for a ubuntu mail server running Postfix/Courier/MySQL/Amavisd-new/SpamAssassin/ClamAV/SASL/TLS/Horde for about 25-30 users
<gubluntu> like min proc speed ram etc...
<pbureau> spasticteapot- more RAM faster CPU
<genii> hitammanis: Ah OK. Nevermind then. You will need the the alternate install CD unfortunately. I know it's a pain on a slow connection
<mart> ram makes its it faster thats correct
<bur[n] er> lol
<spasticteapot> Er...well, yes.
<mooky> pbureau ok - got quite far now
<josh_> but that only goes so far
<LjL> !minimal | genii, hitammanis, this might be of some help though
<ubotu> genii, hitammanis, this might be of some help though: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mooky> pbureau want an update ?
<pbureau> mooky- sure curious about it
<josh_> you can end up adding so much memory it bottlenecks at the proc
<Xif> Hi. I get "The following packages cannot be authenticated: xmms" trying to `apt-get install xmms`
<Xif> Should I just ignore than and install anyway?
<josh_> how do i add color to my bashrc?
<mooky> pbureau ok - so here we go. Had to change some permissions in the cups.conf - so that </admin> and <admin-menu> had "allow all" rather than just local hsot
<mart> you can install minimal stuff by cliking advaced installation as well
<Xif> s/than/that/
<LjL> Xif: do you have third-party repositories enabled?
<grndslm> this is a pretty much all around decent compile command, right?  g++ -g3 -ggdb -Wall file.cpp -o run
<Xif> LjL: yes.
<mooky> pbureau now I have a printer setup - but not a printer device (which explains why I can't print to it)
<LjL> Xif: then xmms is probably being pulled out of some of those, rather than from the ubuntu repository. whether you're ok with that is your choice
<pbureau> mooky- ahahah
<mooky> pbureau however when I go to set it up - it changes to https: - and the https functions of the cups daemon are broke (according to some urls)
<genii> hitammanis: If you need a small download, the one recommended by LjL is the way to go then. Once it is on, you can install whatever is needed by apt-get method
<Xif> LjL: I see. And obviously, if apt-get pulls it from such a repo, it means that it doesn't find it on the authenticated repos, and there's nothing I can do about it?
<beerman> Anyone recommend a good player that has net radio (.pls) as standard support?
<genii> gubluntu Where I work we have a similar setup on an Athlon XP 1200 system with 2 80 gig drives and 512ram. Works fine
<Xif> beerman: xmms probably has it.
<gubluntu> genii, nicew
<gubluntu> thanks
<LjL> Xif: no, it simply means that the version that is in the third-party repo is more recent, or reported to be such. type "apt-cache policy xmms" to see all the versions you have available - the "newest" version will be picked in an alphanumerical order
<hitammanis> genii: I'll take a look
<beerman> Xif, the word properly - can't use it.
<abstrcrndm> quit
<Xif> LjL: thanks :)
<beerman> oh
<B3N> hello, can anyone tell me what the "wish" process is
<mooky> pbureau %99 there
<mooky> just been prompted for a cups username/pass to add the printer
<genii> Anyone using GNUPanel with server install? Curious of a review
<mooky> pbureau not sure what account the prompt is asking for ? a cups/unix/$whatever account
<dyrne> B3N: /j ubuntu-devel and beg until it is fixed :)
<genii> dyrne LOL
<genii> Sad but true
<pbureau> mooky- weird, I never has such problems....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i5387BD86.versanet.de]  by LjL
<mooky> not sure what use account it wants ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@67.166.75.236]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pbureau> mooky- nope it never asked me for an account ....
<mooky> pbureau is there such thing as a internal "cups" account, in the same way samba accounts are in an internal database ?
<B3N> !ubuntu-devel
* pbureau thinks removal and reinstall of cups would fix a lot of issues here
<ubotu> ubuntu-devel: Ubuntu development packages. In component seveas\-meta, is optional. Version 6.10-2 (edgy-seveas), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<elyon225> Is there any way to change the way "Lock Session" is handled in KDE?  Right now, when I lock my session, after someone else has logged in and then out again, it shows my screen saver and asks for my password.  I would like it instead to go back to the login screen to start a new session.
<pbureau> mooky try root with password
<mooky> pbureau I don't think ti would, its behaving as the documentation suggests
<hmpedersen> Hey
<mooky> pbureau tried root, not sure its a "unix" account it wants
<brewka> ops...zapomnialem :D
<brewka> dziekuje ;) za pomoc
<`Evil> hello
<IdleOne> hey `Evil
<`Evil> can someone help with an error while trying to make a dist-upgrade?
<IdleOne> `Evil: what is the error
<rbs-tito> We can all try ;)
<hmpedersen> This new installer is nice
<`Evil> i got a "core dumped" error
<mooky> pbureau the cupsd.conf file shows the this line "SystemGroup lpadmin" which suggests that any unix user in this group should be fine ?
<mooky> pbureau thoughts ?
<`Evil> because of cupsys
<hmpedersen> I just wish it was possible to install in more languages..
<genii> Ew coredumps
<`Evil> i tried to remove it but i could not
<pbureau> mooky- hummmmm....
<Xif> Is there a word-completion function for Gnome Terminal?
<Xif> I mean like Emacs Ctrl-/
<`Evil> even if i do a pat-get -f install, core dump still happens
<elyon225> hmpedersen: It is possible... everything is!  Welcome to Linux :)
<`Evil> apt*
<pbureau> mooky maybe set your user account to be part of lpadmin ?
<mooky> pbureau already is - thats why I'm surprised
<Vandalay> tab
<IdleOne> Xif: tab key should do it
<pbureau> mooky-  well then I have no clue what it wants lol
<mooky> pbureau yeah, what a pain
<mooky> pbureau big thanks for your advice, good to have someone to bounce thoughts off
<genii> Does there exist a group with the name lpadmin?
<hmpedersen> elyon225, please read what I say first. The new installer doesn't offer danish
<`Evil> so someone can help me?
<Xif> IdleOne: <tab> completes paths, not general words.
<IdleOne> hmpedersen: you could traslate it
<rbs-tito> hmpederson: Feisty?
<Pici> hmpedersen : what new installed?
<Pici> hmpedersen : installer, rather
<beerman> `Evil - apt-get remove.
<IdleOne> Xif:  how is terminal supposed to know what your thinking?
<`Evil> i tried beerman ! but noway !
<beerman> oh sorry then
<mooky> pbureau if only I could figure out where this damn web itnerface looked
<genii> beerman He is doing a dist-upgrade tho
<mooky> logged
<beerman> didn't read it all
<beerman> ouch
<pbureau> mooky- lol I know the feeling... still say complete removal and resinstall with synaptic would fix things, cause all I did was install cups goto web insterface and install printer. no mods required
<beerman> sorry :)
<beerman> hehe
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<mooky> pbureau ok - game on
<Xif> IdleOne: the need is to complete any word on the scree. e.g. foo<tab> would complete to foobar because there is the word "foobar" on the screen.
<hmpedersen> Pici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<Megaqwerty> how do I turn off the system bell?
<pbureau> Megaqwerty-  gnome ?
<Pici> hmpedersen : perhaps because its a prototype and not close to being a production installer
<Megaqwerty> pbureau: Yeah
<IdleOne> Xif: ah I see what you mean but I dont know if terminal has a key for that
<pbureau> MegaQuark_-  System - Amin  - sound
<Vandalay> tab completes avaiable commands in path
<genii> mooky Maybe put user lpadmin or so in group www-user it it's trying to use some web interface
<hmpedersen> Pici: I know. But atleast it allows me to install ubuntu.. Instead of just using ubuntu in vmware..
<lightcap> what version of ubuntu do I need for a mac pro (64 bit dual core xeons)-- I thought the amd64 distro supported intel 64 bit too, but it fails on boot...
<Megaqwerty> pbureau: you have the wrong username, but thanks
<Xif> IdleOne: Thanks anyway (wonder if Konsole has it)
<mooky> genii I did think of that, but thats not it. I'm looking for some sort of htaccess style system - I think
<mirshafie-> I have a problem with wine. I'm trying to install Myst, the installer runs fine and I get one of those ugly blue windows 95 setups. When the file copying starts I get an error dialog that says "File Transfer Error: The installer was unable to transfer files from Z:\archive\ to c:\Program Files\Myst". What can I do about this?
<pbureau> Megaqwerty-  opps
<belekas> i get this error after installing nvidia driveris Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0", any ideas?
<Vandalay> <-wine-free
<Vandalay> if u use wine you will get angry at some point
<genii> mooky If you can find the root of the webpage system for that page check then to see if creating a web password for it with htpasswd works
<KillerT> it will make u hit the bottle
<mirshafie-> wine-free?
<richard> I'm attempting to try a wow trial out on my laptop, GMA950 and wine... It's not looking too good
<Vandalay> hehe
<mooky> genii I have no idea where its stored, thats what I'm trying to back trace
<mirshafie-> yea, but how else should i run windows games? :)
<mooky> just trying a re-install first
<KillerT> wine makes u wanna down the bottle of wine
<genii> mooky What url is it using?
<Vandalay> thats te big problem in linux
<mooky> genii $hostname:631
<lightcap> anyone have a clue about the intel 64 bit questions?
<mooky> lightcap what questions
<hmpedersen> Say.. Who got the idea for this new installer?
<genii> mooky So in main area of /var/www
<mooky> genii its not, because its not apache serving it
<lightcap> mooky: which version do I need for dual 64 bit xeons (mac pro)?
<mooky> lightcap x86 or x86_64 up to you
<lightcap> mooky: I tried the amd64
<mirshafie-> Vandalay: well, i've been using ubuntu since warty and i havnt had a single problem. just thought i should try some old games, and i can't see why it shouldnt work
<lightcap> obviously didn't work...
<Vandalay> ok i see
<mooky> lightcap what was the proble m?
<lightcap> mooky: didn't see the x86_64
<genii> mooky Ah, OK. So it's the line printing daemon running on port 631
<mooky> genii spot on
<lightcap> mooky: said it wasn't an amd 64 chip :-)
<mooky> lightcap thats strange
<lightcap> yeah, I thought it would work too...
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<genii> mooky If using inetd check the inetd.conf file to see if there is an entry for it. Also in /etc/services to see the port 631 entry is uncommented and so on
<mooky> genii two minutes, just working something through and I want to give your comments attention rather than glancing
<SecrethX> okay.. I keep getting /etc/bash permission error, im now via live cd because even recovery mode wasnt working! I can mount the hdd (I think) but I have no idea what happened to the permissions :S
<genii> mooky np
<mooky> pbureau re-installed - same issue, wants a username/pass
<mooky> genii ok - full attention
<lightcap> mooky: is the amd64 version the x86_64 one you're referring to?
<mooky> lightcap yes
<lightcap> hmm.
<mike-ekim> im trying to set up fluxbox, but it tells me tghat I dont have the X window system libraries and headers
<mike-ekim> what would be the proper package to download to fix this?
<lightcap> mooky: yeah the error is: This is not an amd64 machine.  Please install the i386 distribution of Ubuntu.
<SecrethX> Someone please help! I keep getting /etc/bash permission error (in fact, everything gives a permission error), im now via live cd because even recovery mode wasnt working! I mounted the hdd but I have no idea what happened to the permissions :S
<mooky> lightcap do that and re-eveluate
<genii> mooky Anyhow, occurs to me that if your system is using inetd/xinetd you may not have some default entry for lpd on port 631. also the port may be still commented out in the /etc/services section
<lightcap> ah! I know why...
<nkbreau> Could someone here please tell me what I need to do to get my laptop screen working in ubuntu ? I've got an external monitor plugged into the laptop, and i want both monitors to be active, not just the external (twinview)
<Vandalay> hehe bush said "porkchop"
<lightcap> I'm running in Parallels...I bet the VM is 32-bit!
<lightcap> duh.
<nkbreau> I've tried making changes to the xorg.conf file but no matter what i do the laptop monitor stays off
<mooky> genii lpd does not launch from inetd and if I didn't have the services entry the web page would not appear
<elyon225> Is there any way to change the way "Lock Session" is handled in KDE?  Right now, when I lock my session, after someone else has logged in and then out again, it shows my screen saver and asks for my password.  I would like it instead to go back to the login screen to start a new session.
<chivosolar> hey im havin some trouble setting up this network printer. the wizard goes through and seems to accept the info and connect to the printer but when it is finished there is no icon in the printers folder.
<mooky> genii I think its to do with the line "Require user @SYSTEM" style comments in the cupsd.conf
<chivosolar> i want to find the config file to manually edit it but I cant find it. Where is it please
<genii> mooky Check your cgi-common area then. I think it's usually somewhere like /usrshare/cgi-bin
<mooky> genii its not run from apache
<genii> */usr/share/cgi-bin*
<coNP> genii, mooky I guess /usr/lib/cgi-bin in Ubuntu
<mooky> a.) I don't have /usr/share/cgi-bin b.) thats aimed at apache usage I think
<oxigen> i need java for linux, what to download, is blackdown still ok?
<coNP> oxigen: I would recommend either sun or gcj
<chivosolar> where can I find the config files for printing??
<lipe> I need to know, how can i stop web server daemon and mysql daemon ... Please !!
<dyrne> nkbreau: do you have res set too high for laptop screen?
<mooky> genii also there is no information to suggest its even usgin cgi
<oxigen> coNP: is blackdown obsolete now?
<genii> mooky It must have some embedded webserver otherwise it wouldn't run.
<roler> After an ubuntu update last night, which I think updated dbus, my system no longer boots. Is there an issue going on?
<mooky> genii it looks lke an internal web application
<mooky> genii yes, it is an internal web server
<mooky> thats why I keep saying - its not run by apache
<chillmann> howdy!
<coNP> oxigen: I guess so
<oxigen> coNP: ok thanks
<dyrne> nkbreau: or range
<genii> mooky Well, regardless of what server is underneath then, the executables for it will be in the cgi common dirs
<slytherin> Is anyone here using audacity on edgy?
<coNP> oxigen: yw
<SecrethX> Someone please help! I keep getting /etc/bash permission error (in fact, everything gives a permission error), im now via live cd because even recovery mode wasnt working! I mounted the hdd but I have no idea what happened to the permissions :S
<genii> mooky Might be permissions are screwy there for it to run or so
<lipe> I need to know, how can i stop web server daemon and mysql daemon ... Please !!
<coNP> SecrethX: what do you want to do exactly with /etc/bash?
<coNP> lipe: you can use sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop and /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<SecrethX> coNP, bash is just an example, I cant even login because permission errors.. I mounted the hdd now but actually I have no idea what to change or whatsoever
<dyrne> lipe: ls /etc/init.d/    youll see many scripts there. just sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname stop    or start or restart
<nkbreau> dyrne: not sure... do you mind jumping to a private window ?
<lipe> dyrne: thx u very much
<mooky> genii thanks for the help, but your just making random comments now. a.) there is no suggestions its using cgi b.) it doesn't have to place anything in /usr/share/cgi - as its its own internal application c.) I mentioned there are no cgi scripts for it in the common cgi place
<lipe> coNP:  thx u very much
<coNP> lipe: yw
<dyrne> nkbreau: sorry im not going to be much help righ now pretty busy
<bur[n] er> anyone play nexuiz?
<nkbreau> dyrne: basically I just took the current xorg.conf and added the stuff i found on some forum posts...  when i pluged the external monitor in it worked right away and that becomes the primary monitor
<alexookah_brb> hi
<hmpedersen> say.. does ubuntu have bluetooth support?
<apokryphos> ubotu: bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alexookah> hello i am experieincing a problem on botting up ubuntu, is there someone that could help me?
<nkbreau> dyrne: the external monitor is also coming up with the proper resolution of 1650x1080
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<Chankster> is anyone knowledgeable on installing 5.10 on a oldworld ppc?
<hmpedersen> apokryphos, thanks
<nkbreau> dyrne: it just seems like the laptop monitor just cant be found or something
<tim1> dose any one know how to install opera on 64 bit ubuntu , i really miss it firefox just doesn't cut it for me
<phish> if I was to request a module (specifically pata_atiixp) be included in feisty, where should I make such a request?
<dyrne> nkbreau: yeah youll have to tinker with the twinview part of xorg file usually
<SecrethX> coNP, you know something to do? :x
<dyrne> nkbreau: likely its just not able to display whatever is currently set to
<genii> mooky Since multiple webservers use the common cgi-bin dir, and web applications which use executables normally look there for these things. Also in this directory structure there is usually found application-specific directories containing perl or php scripts etc which are for specific control programs.
<Wulfie> hey folks - I want to install a new kernel (2.6.18 or 19) can I apt get that in 6.10?
<coNP> SecrethX: what do you think of?
<Sephiroth> Okay, so I installed Xchat using the Synaptic Package Manager, and now I'm reading on their site that they've had a new version out, (2.8.0). How would I go about upgrading to the newer version? O.o
<mooky> genii I've said I've looked there 3 times now, there is nothing there - and there is no evidence to suggest it wants to / has to use it
<SecrethX> coNP, I really have no idea, it seems somehow I managed to totally break my permissions :S
<noiano> hello
<roler> After an ubuntu update last night, which I think updated dbus, my system no longer boots. Is there an issue going on? It appears that my hard drive switched from /dev/sdX to /dev/hdX. Or is not being detected...
<Supre_Me> hey, Is there any utility where you can change the settings for your mic? because my mic sounds muffeled in TeamSoeak. Thanks
<mooky> genii I agree with what your saying, but I can only say "there is nothing there"
<coNP> SecrethX: is / mounted read-only?
<mooky> genii there isn't even anything to suggest it wants to use cgi scripts
<dyrne> nkbreau: gentoo has good documentation usually. google gentoo and twinview
<LjL> Supre_Me: tried... the mixer? you probably have a Mic Boost or similar option
<slytherin> Can anyone help me with this problem in audacity, http://pastebin.com/871407
<mooky> the problem is the auth method
<genii> mooky LOL OK... I'll look into exactly where this thing should be then. Do you know the exact packagename again?
<juano> genii: hows it going
<Supre_Me> Supre_Me, the mixer? the mic boost just raise my voice volume but it doesn't get rid of the muffeled noice
<SecrethX> coNP, im not sure, im via the live cd.. I mounted it manually here and it is not read only, but every dir has a 'lock' icon above/on it
<mooky> genii thanks, its cupsys and cupsclient
<genii> juano Not too bad :) Hi
<coNP> SecrethX: seems that it *is* read-only, don't know why, though
<juano> genii: good :-)
<genii> mooky OK researching now
<mooky> genii appriciated
<tmclaugh1> Hi, I have a qlogic 2460 and it's being recognized by Edgy but the qlogic tools are not seeing the HBA.  I think it's because of the highted line here from dmesg:  http://pastebin.us/12991
<chillmann> I've got one problem where udev is not starting on startup because /dev/null (and other /dev/* files) exist. I can not figure out, what creates my devices in /dev before udev starts. any ideas?
<SecrethX> coNP, but if it is read only, it should execute something like bash, or not?
<slytherin> Anybody here using audacity? ????
<tmclaugh1> anyone have any experience with qlogic HBAs and edgy?
<kestaz> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<genii> mooky Do you get any result from cli command lpinfo -v ?
<coNP> SecrethX: sure
<mooky> genii yes, the printer its self is fine
<SecrethX> coNP, then why doesnt it?
<genii> mooky OK
<coNP> SecrethX: sorry, no idea
<Sephiroth> Okay, so I installed Xchat using the Synaptic Package Manager, and now I'm reading on their site that they've had a new version out, (2.8.0). How would I go about upgrading to the newer version? O.o
<SecrethX> coNP, it seems like i cant even access files, when im in normal mode ;o
<variant> what came before dapper? i can't remember
<mooky> genii and I can see the printer i the web admin, however if I go to config it the web admin application wants a username and password
<kestaz> i need how to make work cgi with apache ? i installed mod_perl package, but i can't find any directions on ubuntu how to make work cgi ?
<Chankster> is anyone knowledgeable on installing 5.10 on a oldworld ppc?
<mooky> genii there problem is - I don't think its a unix level account it wants but some internal auth system
<chillmann> variant: breezy?
<variant> chillmann: why 5.10? get the latest ppc version
<variant> chillmann: thanks
<genii> mooky OK Trying to find out
<fbc_> Need to fix update manager. I keep getting a message that is damaged, and I need to run "sudo dpkg install -f" but I've run ut several times already but it does not fix the problem.. Is there some directory I can delete to restart it?
<mooky> genii ta, just trying to give you the full picture
<SecrethX> Someone please help! I keep getting /etc/bash permission error (in fact, everything gives a permission error), im now via live cd because even recovery mode wasnt working! I mounted the hdd but I have no idea what happened to the permissions :S
<genii> mooky http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<chillmann> Chankster: variant says you should get something more recent than 5.10
<mooky> genii looking
<fbc_> What is the best way to transfer my ubuntu to another hard drive? Is there some imaging utility?
<variant> fbc_: please try sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in a terminal, that may well fix it
<Chankster> chillman: ive gotten the furthest with 5.10
<variant> chillmann: haha thanks
<mooky> genii ain't go no gui, but I can do thaton the cli
<juano> fbc_: GHOST? :-P
<variant> Chankster: what is the problem exactly?
<chillmann> variant: np
<genii> mooky Lemme know if it works :)
<fbc_> variant: is that"sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"??
<Sephiroth> Hmm.. I'm thinking about performing the compilation and install myself.. Where did the package manager install XChat to?
<aalhamad> how to install PostNuke on ubuntu?
<variant> fbc_: yes
<fbc_> juano: very funny.
<chillmann> so... does anybody know now, where my /dev/* files come from? They hinder udev from starting up. I need to delete them before I can start udev
<fbc_> variant: thanks I'll try it..
<Chankster> variant: /scripts/local-top/evms: 31: /sbin/evms_activate: not found Done.
<genii> fbc_ please remember after a && on command line you need to sudo again
<alecjw> Sephiroth, probably7 /usr/bin/xchat
<mooky> genii genius, sheer genuis, I'll put this in the wiki now
<Chankster> variant: then i get an alert and it drops to a shell
<mooky> genii thank yo u
<fbc_> genii: you mean thats not the whole command line?
<variant> Chankster: at what point is that?
<genii> mooky NP, but wasn't me that solved it LOL
<SecrethX> whats the next version of ubuntu?
<variant> Chankster: what hardware is it exactly?
<mooky> genii thank you !
<variant> SecrethX: 7.10 iirc
<variant> Chankster: feisty fawn
<SecrethX> whats it called? ;o
<variant> SecrethX: feisty fawn
<SecrethX> oh ok :P
<nisse> Hello
<variant> SecrethX: i'm running the alpha version here, nice so far
<genii> fbc_ I mean if you do something like sudo apt-get something && apt-get something    the second apt-get needs also the command sudo before it
<Chankster> variant: on bootup right after mounting the root file system
<variant> nisse: yo
<SecrethX> you are? planning to do that too
<variant> Chankster: and there it freezes?
<fbc_> genii:  OIC.. thanks
<nisse> Anyone using X with multiple monitors?
<Chankster> variant: it drops to a shell
<genii> fbc_ np
<variant> fbc_: yes, i forgot to mention that.. use sudo both times
<aalhamad> how to install PostNuke on ubuntu? anybody knows?
<uho> from Russia?????
<variant> Chankster: if you then run startx what happens?
<variant> Chankster: what hardware is it?
<SecrethX> variant, i somehow managed to break my previous install, maybe you can help me? ;o
<variant> SecrethX: whats the problem?
<Chankster> variant: /bin/sh startx: not found
<SecrethX> I keep getting /etc/bash permission error (in fact, everything gives a permission error), im now via live cd because even recovery mode wasnt working! I mounted the hdd but I have no idea what happened to the permissions :S
<fbc_> variant:  lol.. thanks... I forgot to mention it erases your whole hard drive.. :-p
<Chankster> variant: oldworld powermac g3
<variant> Chankster: ok, loooks like it's not booting at all
<variant> fbc_: what does?
<alecjw> !ru | uho
<ubotu> uho:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lipe> how can i run PhP in ubuntu ????
<juano> fbc_: whats wrong with ghost ?
<fbc_> variant:  It was a joke..
<uho> ok
<variant> fbc_: the command i told you certainly does not
<Xif> lipe: of course, it's a linux.
<burzum> knows anyone a free open source NFS client for windows?
<sergio> ola
<genii> burzum Use cygwin
<alecjw> lipe, seveas has bame a metapackage. just add hte all section of seveas' repos and then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-lamp
<Xif> I've set the keyboard shortcuts for RhythmBox in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, but they don't seem to have any effect.
<alecjw> !seveas | lipe
<ubotu> lipe: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<variant> Chankster: http://www.gifford.co.uk/~coredump/beigeg3.htm this should help
<SecrethX> variant, I keep getting /etc/bash permission error (in fact, everything gives a permission error), im now via live cd because even recovery mode wasnt working! I mounted the hdd but I have no idea what happened to the permissions :S
<fbc_> juano:  I can't use it in linux right? I bought a bigger hard drive for my laptop and it's in an external USB enclosure right now,, I want to dupe my whole OS to the new drive.. How do I do that?
<burzum> genii, wow... what an easy and small solution :s
<alecjw> burzum, use samaba instead
<lipe> ubotu: thx u very much
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx u very much - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fbc_> juano: boot sectro and all..
<variant> SecrethX: hmm, sounds fairly borked.. simplest thing to do would be reinstall if you have backed up /home but lets see what other options there are first..
<Xif> Anyone knows how i can make the Keyboard Shortcuts for the Music Player actually work?
<genii> burzum LOL well, there is no native nfs driver unfortunately. But I use the cygwin rsync client successfully to sync data on w2k boxes to a debian box
<juano> fbc_: the big drive is an USB drive you mean?
<alecjw> !saba | bur[n] er
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> SecrethX: pastebin the /root/.bash_history file please so i can take a look
<alecjw> oops, sorry, bur[n] er. i meant to say that to someone els
<SecrethX> variant, okay (backup is not a problem, I just dont feel like reinstalling my ati things again ;o)
<fbc_> juano: yeah.. it a 120 drive and the one in my laptop was only a 60gb..
<variant> SecrethX: make sure its the file from the mounted file sstem not the live cd
<alecjw> !samba | burzum
<ubotu> burzum: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SecrethX> variant, yea, already mistaked, lol :)
<variant> SecrethX: so /whereyoumountedit/root/.bash_history
<SecrethX> Could not open the file /media/root/.bash_history
<fbc_> juano: so I wanna dupe my drive then switch it with the 120 in the usb case.
<SecrethX> You do not have the permissions necessary to open the file.
<SecrethX> sudo then..
<variant> SecrethX: if there is anything there you don't want me to see i suggest you delete those lines first.. this is every command you ran as root
<fbc_> juano:  Any ideas how to do it?
<juano> fbc_: let me check if theres a good image program for linux :)
<SecrethX> variant, got that
<variant> juano: there are plenty
<fbc_> juano:  thanks
<genii> dd comes to mind
<juano> fbc_: mm.. sure, if i find that program it could be easy , variant what u suggest ?
<kestaz> how to cgi perl with apache ubuntu ?
<fbc_> variant:  Can you refer me to a guide? I checked the wiki but NOGO.
<kestaz> i can't find howto ?
<kestaz> LOL
<SecrethX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kestaz> nothing about cgi perl on ubuntu in perl
<kestaz> it can't be
<SecrethX> variant, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3477/
<pbureau> Problem with an Airlink AWLC3026T (RT2561/RT61) Wireless Card - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3465/ anyone ?
<genii> kestaz If you installed the LAMP server it has it by default
<variant> fbc_: give mondo rescue a try
<kestaz> how to install lamp server ?
<variant> !lamp | kestaz
<ubotu> kestaz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<juano> fbc_: sudo apt-get install partimage
<kestaz> i installed apache, php, mysql like in ubuntguide.org
<kestaz> thx
<genii> variant Thx
<fbc_> variant: thanks
<juano> fbc_: partimage is what you need i think
<fbc_> juano: thanks
<fbc_> juano:  Il try them both
<juano> fbc_: sure :-)
<nisse> ps aux | grep nautilus
<kestaz> variant, ok but i need perl suport not php, mysql
<nisse> Whoops.. Wrong shell..
<lounge> can anyone just quickly tell me - where has my xfce4-panel command dissapeared from if the panel is not starting up (or where should i put it to get it back)?
<variant> SecrethX: i don't see anything there that could cause a problem
<variant> SecrethX: you can't log in as a user now right?
<SecrethX> variant, nope cant, not even in rescue mode
<variant> SecrethX: you might have broken the permissions on your home directory
<kestaz> genii, i need perl support
<variant> SecrethX: do ls -al /home/
<kestaz> so anybody know ?
<SecrethX> variant, but that wouldn't cause /etc/bash error when im trying to log in in rescue mode ? :S
<lounge> re: above is it .bashrc or .bash_profile that it should be in?
<variant> SecrethX: what is the bash error exactly?
<genii> kestaz Yes, the standard install of the LAMP server also puts perl and an apache perl module as well
<SecrethX> ./etc/bash: permission error
<SecrethX> without .
<MrWamu> Can anyone help me with this error?
<variant> SecrethX: thats it? it actualy sais "permission error"?
<MrWamu> mrsiebel@mrsiebel-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install automatix2
<MrWamu> Reading package lists... Done
<MrWamu> Building dependency tree
<MrWamu> Reading state information... Done
<MrWamu> E: Couldn't find package automatix2
<MrWamu> mrsiebel@mrsiebel-laptop:~$
<genii> kestaz If you already have some box you have installed the rest on you can install just the perl apache module if neccesary
<mooky> SecrethX thats not a script
<LjL> Ubotu, tell MrWamu about paste | MrWamu, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell MrWamu about automatix | MrWamu, see the private message from Ubotu
<variant> MrWamu: no, and don't spam please
<SecrethX> variant, yes.. it says that..
<genii> !mod-perl | kestaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod-perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> SecrethX: strange, never seen that error before (ever)
<Pici> you're too fast LjL
<MrWamu> I'm not trying to... I just neet help
<MrWamu> need
<variant> SecrethX: your sure it doesnt say "permission denied"?
<genii> bah gotta go look it up
<SecrethX> variant, gotta be a first time for everything
<SecrethX> im sure
<juano> !automatix | MrWamu
<ubotu> MrWamu: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SecrethX> really sure
<SecrethX> I wrote it down :s
<MrWamu> Thanks!
<variant> SecrethX: chroot the installed disk and try recreating a user
<MrWamu> Good enough for me
<variant> SecrethX: where did you mount hte root partition?
<MrWamu> Peace
<SecrethX> variant, chroot? and I mounted it to /media/
<roler> Guys... After an update last night, my system will not boot. I am running plain old EDGY. My hard drive is not being detected by the kernel. This is not a hardware issue. I have no idea what to do to get my system operational again.
<unimatrix9> MrWamu , did you add the repository for autmatix?
<genii> !libapache-mod-perl | kestaz
<variant> SecrethX: in that case run this: chroot /media/
<ubotu> libapache-mod-perl: integration of perl with the Apache web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.29.0.4-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 474 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<Pici> !automatix | unimatrix9
<ubotu> unimatrix9: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SecrethX> variant, okay did that..
<kestaz> genii, thx i am installing that package
<variant> SecrethX: now do "su - yourusersname"
<genii> kestaz You will need to restart apache for it to take
<unimatrix9> hehe funny that you did ubotu on me...
<kestaz> genii, but is apache 2 or apache package ?
<genii> kestaz eg: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<variant> SecrethX: it should have changed the shell to that of hte user that is configured on the installed ubuntu
<variant> SecrethX: to check type "whoami" and press enter
<SecrethX> variant, it seems that I just cant read because I get permission denied, and I thought it sayed permission error
<genii> kestaz It will install the right package for the apache version you have, do not worry
<variant> SecrethX: ok, so su - username didnt work?
<SecrethX> variant, nope
<rukuartic> Hi there... does anyone have information on apache2 and why it's not logging anymore?
<Warbo> Anyone got Radeon Xpress 200M graphics in their laptop? ATI say their driver supports it, but I can't get any direct rendering
<kestaz> genii, then i trying to install that package, apt-get installing apache .. but i already have apache2
<Pici> kestaz : its libapache2-mod-perl I believe
<jkillaz> do I need to install FireFox 2 manually...? or can I upgrade using apt?
<abuyazan> hello
<Warbo> hi
<abuyazan> i am trying to install openoffice 2.1 on my ubuntu edgy
<variant> SecrethX: soryr, was afk for a sec
<genii> kestaz OK,use apache instead of apache then ...lag Pici should be right. If libapache2-mod-perl not found there is another one which works but need to go look up the name again
<abuyazan> but when i run alien with the command line to convert RPM to .deb it did not change anything
<variant> seravitae: so you are now root on the installed ubuntu via a chroot on the live cd right?
<variant> SecrethX: so you are now root on the installed ubuntu via a chroot on the live cd right?
<SecrethX> variant, dont matter ;) np  thanks for helping me out :)
<kestaz> genii, libapache2-mod-perl2
<SecrethX> yes
<AndrewMac> My sound card is listed in the device manager, but not under Sound Controller :| and when i try and set it as the Default Sound Card, it just doesn't save. I click it, close the Sound preferences, and come back and its still set to that the on-board sound :S Any ideas? ( Ubuntu 6.06 )
<variant> SecrethX: type pwd and it should say /
<SecrethX> variant, it does
<Ardeni_pl> jak powinna by ustawiona warto unmask dla partycji ntfs by moliwy by zapis na nich?
<variant> SecrethX: type useradd -m -G admin,users,audio testuser
<kestaz> genii, but i have libapache2-mod-perl2
<kestaz> ;(
<variant> SecrethX: then try su - testuser
<Pici> !english | Ardeni_pl
<ubotu> Ardeni_pl: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SecrethX> permission denied
<SecrethX> :s
<variant> SecrethX: ls -al /bin/bash.. what are the permissions and owner/group
<SecrethX> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 676836 2006-09-20 00:24 /bin/bash
<genii> kestaz If you have already then installed libapache2-mod-perl2 then what is the issue? Your scripts are not executing??
<petepete> ive added the new kde to my /etc/apt/sources.list and updated adept manager, but what do I do now?
<genii> Pici I forgot altogether it was still possible to install apache 1.3.3X if you want LOL
<Xif> Is there a decent bitorrent client for Gnome?  Like KTorrent for Gnome?
<abuyazan> can some help in OO 2.1 setup
<SecrethX> Xif, you can install ktorrent in gnome if you want..
<kestaz> genii, yes
<juano> abuyazan: where are you installing from ?
<kestaz> just downloading that script
<variant> SecrethX: this could be quite a hard issue, might be able to fix it but i don't think we will find out what caused it
<juano> abuyazan: synaptic ?
<Warbo> Xif: I just use the default because it integrates well. And you can run KDE apps in GNOME remember
<Xif> SecrethX: yeah, I know, I just prefer not to :)
<genii> kestaz Where are you putting the scripts?
<Xif> Warbo: "the default"?
<abuyazan> no from the source juano
<SecrethX> variant, what are you suggesting?
<Warbo> Xif: Erm... I will just find its ame for you
<abuyazan> using this tutorial http://bodmas.org/blog/?p=523
<Warbo> *name
<rbs-tito> How can I find my GPG key's ID?
<juano> abuyazan: ok, sudo ./configure  make  make install?
<Xif> Warbo: cool, thanks
<kestaz> genii, i tryed put them in /var/www/cgi-bin , but it says forbidden.. i trying change permission but didn't work
<Stormx2> Anyone use gameboy emulators on ubuntu? VisualBoyAdvance is running waaaaay too quick
<variant> SecrethX: ok, here is a thing we can do
<variant> SecrethX: type strace just to make sure it's installed
<genii> kestaz There is a common cgi directory
<abuyazan> juano, cannot all of them are RPMS and need to be convert to .deb packages
<SecrethX> variant, its installed
<juano> abuyazan: sudo apt-get install alien
<felixhummel_> hi
<abuyazan> i need help in alien command , why it cannot convert them
<variant> strace -s 10000 -vfo login.youusernamehere login yourusernamehere
<kestaz> genii, what can i do ?
<juano> abuyazan: alien is a tool for converting rpms to deb
<variant> SecrethX: strace -s 10000 -vfo login.youusernamehere login yourusernamehere
<Drel3> what do i need to configure samba for other computers in Lan
<felixhummel_> is there a guru out there?
<felixhummel_> a wizard?
<Warbo> Xif: "gnome-btdownload" I think (that's what its .desktop file is called)
<abuyazan> juano, yes i knwo
<felixhummel_> a semi-god?
<juano> abuyazan: sudo alien -d -i rpmpackagename
<variant> SecrethX: please pastebin the file login.yourusernamehere after running that command
<coNP> !ask | felixhummel_
<ubotu> felixhummel_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xif> Warbo: thanks
<juano> abuyazan: -d is for converting to deb, -i installs
<ec> hello how do i change the keyboard layout in ubuntu?
<SecrethX> variant, i got this: Unable to determine your tty name.
<juano> abuyazan: you could try sudo alien -i rpmpackage directly
<genii> kestaz Put the scripts in /usr/lib/cgi-bin    then go to them by url:  127.0.0.1/cgi-bin/scriptname here
<variant> SecrethX: ok, sorry ctrl D to exit the chroot
<felixhummel_> I want to start vim in gnome-terminal (gnome-terminal -x vim), but after vim closes gnome-terminal vanishes.
<abuyazan> ok i write this as in the tutorial sudo alien --script --keep-version *.rpm juano
<juano> abuyazan: -d only will convert and not install
<variant> SecrethX: now run mount -o bind /proc /media/proc
<Drel3> what do i need to configure samba for other computers in Lan
<felixhummel_> I want to have a bash afterwards
<variant> SecrethX: then re-run the chroot /media/ command
<SecrethX> ok
<Warbo> I am using Dapper's Clearlooks GTK engine in Edgy by building the source (because Edgy's looks so awful), but even though I set the package version to 10 it still wants to get "updated" to Edgy's default. Any help?
<abuyazan> but it did nothing , no package was converted but alien i installed it from source
<juano> abuyazan: you can install rpms directly from alien with sudo alien -i *.rpm
<variant> SecrethX: you should then be able to run the strace command i mentioned
<SecrethX> yes I can
<variant> SecrethX: great
<variant> SecrethX: please pastebin the output (should be quite a lot)
<jon_chan> I'm on Edgy and my version of Automake is 1.4ish. How do I get it to 1.9 or above. I have backports support in my apt sources and I already performed an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<abuyazan> it seems alien is not working fine
<lipe> I installed php 5.0, apache2 and mysql... But when i will open a file index.php, for example, the browser always asks me if i want to download that file ... what should i do, please ... ?!
<Drel3> i installed samba client and server but every time i try to connet to my mashine from other computer where is win it ask me user name and passw
<genii> kestaz Also make sure that the scripts are executable by:   sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/cgi-bin/SCRIPTNAME.pl
<juano> abuyazan: it will take some minutes to convert tyhe package
<coNP> felixhummel_: I guess you should start gnome-terminal -x vim; bash
<Sjive> Is there a ubuntu 64bit ubuntu 6.10 version there is working with intel core 2 duo ?
<SecrethX> variant, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3478/
<juano> abuyazan: give it time after that command
<abuyazan> because when i did one of the command you wore there is no output juano
<variant> SecrethX: reading
<felixhummel_> coNP, tried already
<felixhummel_> doesn't work either
<juano> abuyazan: it will take time
<felixhummel_> :/
<variant> SecrethX: sorry, i mean pastebin the file that it creates
<juano> abuyazan: give at least 5 mins per package
<variant> SecrethX: namely login.leandro
<jkillaz> can someone explain how to upgrade using the 6.10 CD?
<SecrethX> variant, oh, ok
<abuyazan> it go back to prompt immediately
<jon_chan> Anyone know why Automake is not upgrading to something more modern like 1.9?
<Stormx2> lipe: Happens. Try rebooting / restarting apache...
<jkillaz> I have the 6.10 so I add it to the Synaptic, but still when I search for ff I dont see it in the list.
<juano> abuyazan: well then it must have installed, did you do sudo alien -i *.rpm ??
<jkillaz> 6.10 CD
<abuyazan> juano, it did not do anything , it just go back to shell with no process
<lipe> Stormx2: already made it ...
<linuxero_> help me!
<Drel3> is annyone free for my question
<felixhummel_> I even tried to run gnome-terminal -x bash -c vim
<felixhummel_> Drel3, ask
<juano> abuyazan: ok... try this, sudo alien -d *.rpm
<Drel3> i installed samba client and server but every time i try to connet to my mashine from other computer where is win it ask me user name and passw
<Warbo> Drel3: Ask it anyway, anyone who knows should chip in
<linuxero_> I  can not enter in winehq
<SecrethX> variant, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3480/
<juano> abuyazan: that will convert it to a .deb package, then install the .deb with dpkg -i *.deb
<lipe> Stormx2: grep: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf: No such file or directory .... it says it when i wnat to restart apache2
<variant> SecrethX: ok, gimmie a min to read it
<SecrethX> variant, of course, tyt
<Stormx2> lipe: Have you checked the lamp wiki page yeah?
<Stormx2> !lamp | lipe
<ubotu> lipe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abuyazan> juano, it did not convert the package how can i check if alien is installed correctly
<linuxero_> hello?
<juano> abuyazan: dpkg -L alien
<Sjive> Are there a 64bit ubuntu 6.10 version there is working with intel core 2 duo ?
<Stormx2> linuxero_: We're here.
<coNP> felixhummel_: yep, it does not work :(
<Stormx2> linuxero_: Explain your issue clearly and we'll help. wineHQ is up.
<felixhummel_> Drel3, did you set smbpassed?
<Drel3> no
<lipe> Stormx2: thx u very much, i'll read it ...
<linuxero_> stormx2 i can not enter in irc of winehq
<dyrne> Drel3: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html#windows-networking-clients
<felixhummel_> Drel3, try Webmin
<Stormx2> linuxero_: And you are saying this here....... why?
<juano> abuyazan: it should output like 35 lines more or less
<abuyazan> it gives me Package `alien' is not installed
<linuxero_> yes stormx2
<linuxero_> what do i do?
<juano> abuyazan: actually like 50 lol
<Warbo> Could someone please see if www.chroniclogic.com is up? I need to register Gish but can't get on...
<juano> abuyazan: lol
<juano> abuyazan: its not installed
<Stormx2> linuxero_: Ask people at winehq, not us?
<abuyazan> it seems  when i installed it from .tar.gz it did not installed correctly
<juano> abuyazan: sudo apt-get install alien
<Stormx2> Warbo: it's up for me. Need an IP?
<bcrowe> Chroniclogic.com is up
<abuyazan> juano, but i did make and make install why this did not install it
<linuxero_> jajajaj but i can not speak with they
<juano> abuyazan: after that sudo alien -i *.rpm
<juano> abuyazan: make it easy, install it from apt-get
<Warbo> Stormx2: No harm trying (I've asked someone else on the same Uni network, they can't get on)
<abuyazan> Package alien is not available, but is referred to by another package. juano
<abuyazan> juano, where can i get it ?
<juano> abuyazan: enable multiverse and universe repos
<linuxero_> i need another solution
<Stormx2> Warbo: Try 67.15.141.31
<abuyazan> juano, ok
<juano> abuyazan: after that sudo apt-get install alien
<anacleto> algun canal en espaol? sorry
<Sjive> Are there a 64bit ubuntu 6.10 version there is working with intel core 2 duo ?
<Warbo> Yay! Thanks Stormx2 :)
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<linuxero_> buaah
<variant> Stormx2: did that give you a successful login or not? it's hard to see from that output
<anacleto> gracias
<Stormx2> variant: Hmm?
<linuxero_> gracias
<linuxero_> anacleto!
<anacleto> si?
<variant> Stormx2: it's strange, you ran login as leandro yet it gave you a root prompt
<linuxero_> cuanto tiempo tronco!
<variant> Stormx2: run it again but htis time type whoami before loging out
<Stormx2> variant: I think you have the wrong guy....
<anacleto> igual no soy el mismo
<SecrethX> variant, I dont know :S my login name is leandro ;O
<marshall> hey guys
<SecrethX> haha he ment me, Stormx2
<variant> Stormx2: sorry
<linuxero_> anacleto metete en winehq
<variant> SecrethX: yes, run it again and type whoami please
<marshall> does anybody have or know where i can find a rezlooks gtk engine edgy deb?
<SecrethX> variant, I didnt log out, afaik im still logged in
<variant> SecrethX: so type whoami
<linuxero_> y diles q me admitan
<SecrethX> variant, it says root
<anacleto> gracias
<linuxero_> de nada!
<variant> SecrethX: after running strace -s 10000 -vfo login.leandro login leandro it gives you a root terminal prompt?
<linuxero_> entonces con tu ingles diles q me quiten el baneo
<abuyazan> juano, can help me how to enable muliverse and universe ?, i did but nothing changed
<SecrethX> variant, yes
<variant> SecrethX: that's really strange..
<juano> abuyazan: open up synaptic
<juano> abuyazan: sudo synaptic
<variant> SecrethX: you did chroot again right?
<SecrethX> variant, yes
<linuxero_> anacleto?
<abuyazan> juano, ok
<juano> abuyazan: in there settings ---> repos
<juano> abuyazan: after enabling multiverse and universe reload
<variant> SecrethX: ok, I am totaly stumped i'm afraid :( if no-one else can help then I suggest you backup and reinstall
<abuyazan> ok
<juano> abuyazan: hit reload after enabling
<genii> I keep ghosting so if you're talking to me and I'm unresponsive please just repeat after a minute or so
<juano> abuyazan: search for alien
<juano> abuyazan: install alien then , then in console sudo alien -i *.rpm
<SecrethX> variant, oh well.. where can I download the feisty alpha then? ;P
<variant> SecrethX: a note for future installs, put /home on a seperate partition that way you can reinstall without formatting /home and not loose any data
<alecjw> i've got 2 realink cards in fronjt of me, neither of which work. if ralink has such grat linux suppoort, why dont they work?
<abuyazan> in ubuntu 6.10 tab ?
<variant> SecrethX: if you run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it might fix the problem your having
<abuyazan> i have the both checked juano
<variant> SecrethX: run it from inside the chroot
<variant> SecrethX: the level of changes in a dist upgrade might fix it too actualy
<pbureau> alecjw- ra rt61 ?
<marshall> does anybody have or know where i can find a rezlooks gtk engine edgy deb?
<aalhamad> when i see a web with a extention (.chm) what does it mean?
<variant> SecrethX: inside the chroot change edgy to feisty in /etc/apt/sources.list and then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<SecrethX> ok hold on
<alecjw> pbureau, one rt61 and one rt2561. they both show up as wlan0 and wmaster0, but dont connect or do anything at all
<variant> SecrethX: then see if it's fixed :) if it is then great and you have feisty, if not then you havent lost anything
<variant> SecrethX: i gotta go eat, let me know in /query how it goes please
<SecrethX> wait
<tim167> how do i copy a file into a mounted ISO ? i get 'input/output error'
<SecrethX> i get this:
<SecrethX> root@ubuntu:/# sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pbureau> alecjw- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<SecrethX> cannot open display:
<SecrethX> Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<SecrethX> oops, sorry pastebin!
<juano> abuyazan: ok, hit apply
<juano> abuyazan: then install
<alecjw> pbureau, whay doesnt it work with network-manager? and since the driver's gpl, why isnt it included in ubuntu?
<pbureau> alecjw- I am working on my rt61 wifi myslef... it find it but assigns is as eth1 in ifconfig.. I know...
<abuyazan> juano, ok it is reloading the packages
<host_> question, I want to remove gaim without removing ubuntu-desktop
<pbureau> alecjw- dunno...
<host_> how would I do that?
<juano> abuyazan: ok, after that u can use alien
* tim167 wonders ::::              how do i copy a file into a mounted ISO ? i get 'input/output error'              <    thanks!
<Moniker42> hi, i need some help with ntfs-3g i thought i had it working to write to two ntfs drives but now they're not even mounted
<juano> abuyazan: after you install alien i mean
<juano> Moniker42: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<juano> Moniker42: did that already ?
<Akeru> tim67: I think you can't, iso is read only system but I might be wrong
<alecjw> pbureau, what about the firmware they supply on the website?
<abuyazan> ok juano it is installing
<Moniker42> juano, it's already installed
<amigrave> in which package can I find the adobe-helvetica-bold font ?
<metal03> Hi there everyone, neeb question...  how do I know what's my IP address?
<Moniker42> metal03, www.whatismyip.com
<juano> Moniker42: cat /etc/fstab
<juano> Moniker42: pastebin that
<Moniker42> juano, cat?
<Moniker42> right
<pbureau> alecjw- I dunno about that bit havent had the feeling I need to use it (or how to get it upgraded either)... try the method shown in the docs and see if that solves the problem.
<tim167> Akeru: so if i copy the contents and burn a new cd from that with my file added will it work ?
<variant> SecrethX: yeah, use nano in a terminal like that
<host_> !ntfs-g3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<host_> !ntfs-3g
<roler> Did anyone have problems with the Ubuntu Edgy update last night? My system will not boot. It appears that it is not detecting my SATA hard drive since the update....
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<pbureau> alecjw- that is what I am working on
<metal03> Moniker42 : That's my real IP...  I wanna know what one is my router giving me!
<variant> SecrethX: did you get that?
<variant> SecrethX: did you get that?
<Moniker42> metal03, in the case i don't know
<variant> host_: try !fuse as well
<vermeer> hello world
<host_> variant, that was for someone else
<variant> host_: oki
<wsneh> oi!
<Akeru> tim67 : you can inded extratc the content of the mounted iso (cp it somwhere else) add the file than mkisofs or burn the files directly
<host_> I've gotten my ntfs drive working smoothly
<SecrethX> variant, yea did nano
<alecjw> pbureau, and can i do that tutorial without the card plugged in, up until the last step?
<Ulixes> ciao
<Ulixes> ops made a mistake
<host_> I just need to know how to uninstall gaim without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop
<SecrethX> variant, 1086MB to download, 90MB to be used (hd space)
<SecrethX> I dont get that lol :P
<pbureau> alecjw- I see it with gnome manager right now, but it thinks its a wired connection not wifi.. why I am doing the steps in the doc.
<variant> SecrethX: lol
<devilsadvocate> host_, you can remove ubuntu-desktop safely. its just a meta-package
<pbureau> alecjw- I think so.
<coNP> host_: you cannot, however it is not a problem to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<vermeer> SecrethX, it means EXTRA space
<variant> SecrethX: you changed all the edgy's to feisty right?
<Dimensions> Guys ... i have my external hdd mounted in /media ... how do i clone my OS to that external hdd with DD command i mean how do i know my original is dd if=/dev/hda source ? and this is of=/dev/sda ??  my external hdd ?
<SecrethX> variant, yes
<host_> ahhh, ok, thanks a lot coNP  and devilsadvocate
<SecrethX> vermeer, oh, sorry
<coNP> yw, host_
<Moniker42> juano, http://rafb.net/p/S8u84Y40.html
<vermeer> no need to appologize :) all good.
<vermeer> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<metal03> Hello everyone, is there a way to know the IP address that my router is attributing me on my server?
<Akeru> Dimensions : type in "mount" and it should display the name (/dev/...) of the device near the mount point
<vermeer> metal03, ifconfig in terminal
<vermeer> metal03, man ifconfig, also man ifup, man ifdown
<SecrethX> variant, hmm almost a gig to download.. my mom will kill me lol :D although it is almost the end of the month (we have a data-limit but every month it is resetted again)
<vermeer> SecrethX, your australian?
<variant> SecrethX: ew, that sucks (limmited downloads)
<SecrethX> vermeer, belgian
<variant> SecrethX: on my connection i have no limmits and approximately 5GB of bandwidth
<vermeer> oh they do bandwidth throttling over there? i thought it was only in au
<variant> SecrethX: in both directions
<SecrethX> variant, tell me about it, I found a bit a way around it, if I keep my router running, it wont send stats to my ISP, therefor it wont know im download a gig and so on ;P if I reset it, it will send the stats
<Moniker42> juano, did you get that?
<variant> SecrethX: are you sure about that? they probably track it at their end
<SecrethX> vermeer, I ment, I can download/upload 10gig, and if I reach that point, I get an 64kbps line
<vermeer> ah, neat
<SecrethX> variant, im sure, I almost downloaded 30 gig this month and Im still on a 1.1mbps line ;P
<variant> SecrethX: for me, downloading 1GB would take a couple of minnits
<variant> at most
<SecrethX> variant, where do you live :|
<vermeer> SecrethX, they track it via a router/modem client?
<vermeer> oh you have got to be kidding me?
<Akeru> SecrethX : in fact it is a bit different, Belgacom actually do the count, it is not he router that sends the count BUT the counters are only added when the connection is lost
<vermeer> thats like the perfect hacking project
<host_> dang... that's going to be a huge help, there's been a lot of crap that I didn't want to remove because it would also remove ubuntu-desktop
<vermeer> :)
<variant> SecrethX: haha, it's not where i live but where i work (datacenter with 16GB total in/out bandwidth)
<SecrethX> Akeru, oh its like that :|
<vermeer> Akeru, ah weird
<variant> SecrethX: and I just love showing it off :P
<Akeru> SecrethX : yup...and your connection is reset every 36h anyway :)
<SecrethX> Akeru, well doesnt matter anyways, If I dont reset the connection, they will never know :p
<SecrethX> Akeru, no
<alecjw> pbureau, ok. thanks for your help
<SecrethX> Akeru, somehow it doesnt with this router, because, if that was the case, I would already have a 64kbps line for like a week or two..
<SecrethX> variant, you lucky guy
<wsneh> can any1 tell me something about Ubuntu Ningi?
<vermeer> wsneh, no we can't, what the hell is that?
<Akeru> SecrethX : Hmm, the router has no choice...the ip is changed every 36h (on classical adsl line)
<Moniker42> SecrethX, if you're on broadband the usage limit is always very loosely enforced
<SecrethX> Akeru, then tell me why it isnt over here ;p with my previous router it did do that, now it doesnt..
<Moniker42> nothing to bother about
<Akeru> SecrethX : you got any log of that router's connection?
<juano> Moniker42: sorry yes
<SecrethX> Akeru, i dunno, lemme see
<juano> Moniker42: what happens whern you get into /media/sda5 ?
<wsneh> vermeer: an offspin of ubuntu so to say, a DVD edition featuring KDE,GNOME, XFCE and many useful packages
<wsneh> it's 4.2 GB, and i wanna know how useful it really is
<vermeer> wsneh, not supported here, generall ubuntu offshoots are pointless
<SecrethX> Akeru, no, there is a security log, but thats not it ;o
<vermeer> wsneh, no one will be able to help with that here
<Moniker42> juano, there's nothing there
<wsneh> tnx anyway
<juano> Moniker42: fdisk -l
<vermeer> yeah no worries :) the big problem with forking like that is that it really is useless
<juano> Moniker42: pastebin me that
<Akeru> Dimensions : got you answer ?
<vermeer> all those projects need to do is setup repositories for people to use
<Moniker42> juano, 2 seconds...
<vermeer> there is absolutely nothing usefull about forking something like ubuntu.  forking debian for a specific task, maybe.
<SecrethX> variant, another 30 minutes ;p
<Akeru> SecrethX : too bad...it is the Phillips model ?
<SecrethX> Akuma_, belkin
<juano> Moniker42: sudo fdisk -l
<Akeru> SecrethX : could you check your monthly usage ? I'm curious of what happens
<juano> Moniker42: sorry, my bad
<SecrethX> Akeru, belgacom has a connection log I think, im gonna go that yea
<juano> Moniker42: remember the sudo
<Dimensions> Akeru:  nopes
<Moniker42> juano, what does it do?
<metal03> Is it normal that is takes forever to connect with FrostWire?
<Akeru> Dimensions : ok, tried what I told you ?
<SecrethX> Akeru, ik had nie door dat je een belg was ;O
<Dimensions> i just cont want to mess with our office server but we need to make a clone of it on backup ... i have plugged an external hdd to it my df is /dev/hda2 and /dev/sde1 so m i right in putting data from original disk if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/sde1 ??
<Dimensions> Akeru:  im doing that
<wsneh> vermeer: i wouldn't agree, this edition is good 4 ppl like me who have no regular internet connection and grow furious about dependency hell
<juano> Moniker42: it lists the partition table
<vermeer> there is no dependency hell
<roler> I find it hard to believe that no one loaded the Edgy update last night and had no problems. It appears that SATA support was messed up!!
<Dimensions> Akeru:  m i right doing that way ?
<juano> Moniker42: i wanna see whats your sda1 and sda5
<Moniker42> righto
<Moniker42> they're both the NTFS partitions
<juano> Moniker42: ok
<Akeru> SecrethX : hh...I'm from the southern part of our nice country
<metal03> Does Ubuntu have some kind of built-in firewall?
<SecrethX> Akeru, oh your french ;P
<SecrethX> you're whatever
<cablesm102> !iptables | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Moniker42> metal03, linux is not weak like windows
<devilsadvocate> metal03, its called iptables
<IdleOne> what is the path to sources.list?
<Akeru> Dimensions : the question was  you would like to clone your main hdd to another extenal one ?
<juano> Moniker42 just a sec
<cablesm102> IdleOne, /etc/APT/sources.list
<Akeru> SecrethX : I'm belgian and waloon :)
<juano> Moniker42: sec
<IdleOne> cablesm102: ty
<cablesm102> IdleOne, np
<vermeer> Akeru, ironically thats what i'm googling now
<SecrethX> Akeru, you're french speaking then ;P
<Moniker42> metal03, i think it'd be a bit like employing a guard dog to protect your tank at night, no? ;)
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vermeer> Akeru, do you have a n xorg conf file with cloned desktops for dualhead cards?
<cablesm102> Moniker42, nice analogy
<Dimensions> yes Akeru i am cloning my internal hdd to external as backup
<Moniker42> thanks :P
<marshall> does anybody have or know where i can find a rezlooks gtk engine edgy deb?
<Dimensions> so m i right in that command
<Akeru> verbose : by cloning I meant hardrive cloning
<vermeer> well thats not actually ironic, maybe serindipidous
<Moniker42> juano, http://rafb.net/p/kHH64790.html
<vermeer> Akeru, oh heh :)
* tim167 is still looking for a way to copy a file into a mounted ISO  and then burn that modified ISO again i get 'input/output error'              <    thanks!
<SecrethX> Akuma_,
<SecrethX> errrr
<SecrethX> Akeru,
<SecrethX> Volume Pack in current use:
<SecrethX> You used 4 GB 611 MB out of 5 GB available in the current Volume Pack (390 MB remaining).
<cablesm102> marshall, I'm not sure you need that. gtk-engines-pixmap handles all the GTK themes i've tried
<Akeru> Dimensions : DD is is a good  idea yes...so, can you look at what "mount" gives out ?
<zzz_> Hi tim167.
<tim167> zzz_: hi
<zzz_> You can do that with a bit of work.
<Akeru> verbose : and I do have a dual screen layout for X (nvidia)
<Dimensions> mount gave me ext3 as hda2
<tim167> zzz_ i'm dying to know =p
<metal03> Miniker42 : I'm not trying to gard my tank with a guard dog...  I'm trying to get rid of the dog!!  FrostWire seems unable to connect and says that I'm behind a Firewall...
<Akeru> Dimensions : what mount point was it ? / ?
<zzz_> I can try to walk you through the process if you want.
<devilsadvocate> Dimensions, you mean hda2 as ext3?
<juano> Moniker42: try a sudo mount -a
<metal03> Moniker42*
<Moniker42> juano, someone told me to enter "/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0" into fstab
<Dimensions> yeah
<tim167> zzz_ : that would be great!
<jakob__> hi everybody
<Moniker42> but would that not just give me permission to edit it and everything on it?
<zzz_> Okay, where is the ISO file mounted?
<Akeru> SecrethX : so...your speed should not be limited...any odly small amount of data in their log ?
<juano> Moniker42: nope it should be /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0   thats /dev/sda with an s
<tim167> zzz_ Desktop/puredynemount
<Moniker42> juano, "Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. "
<juano> Moniker42: and also /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows2 ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<jakob__> is there a known problem booting the ubuntu 6.10 cd on a x60s? It hangs just after saying that the "fsck" is ok
<Moniker42> juano, so should i add that to fstab?
<SecrethX> yea Akeru one 6kb thing
<Akeru> Dimensions : so dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/.... <- external drive bs=1M
<juano> Moniker42: substitute in your fstab your lines
<Moniker42> kk
<zzz_> First you need to copy the contents of the ISO image to another directory.
<zzz_> I suggest that you do this as root to preserve the file ownerships
<shadowhywind> does tunefs work for fat32 partitions?
<tim167> zzz_ ok geve me a minute
<Dimensions> Akeru:  it will copy every thing right i dont have to install operating system even ?
<tim167> *give
<Akeru> SecrethX : you should have dates for these connections...and you should have an entry every 36h (more or less)
<zzz_> Do the following as root: cp -av ~/Desktop/puredynemount /tmp/puredynemount
<juano> Moniker42: http://rafb.net/p/rZ5DFk43.html
<SecrethX> Akeru, well I'll be damned.. I never knew that!
<Akeru> Dimensions : yup, dd is a bit-to-bit copy of the drive...meaning it will copy also grub, partion info and data
<zzz_> tim167: Does this have anything to do with the live CD named Dynebolic? If yes, then one would have to employ a trick to make the image bootable.
<Akeru> SecrethX : :p
<tim167> zzz_ i remounted the iso because i was already changing the ownerships etc
<Moniker42> juano, thanks - have you just substitued the lines for it? because if you have i'm just one save-button-click away from it already ;)
<tim167> zzz_ yes: puredyne is a live CD
<Dimensions> thanks Akeru
<SecrethX> hehe another 20 minutes of downloading..
<Akeru> tim167 : if you type "mount" you should see near the loopback iso "ro" read only (or did I miss something?)
<juano> Moniker42: sorry vermind that, use this one
<juano> http://rafb.net/p/CurUkU20.html
<zzz_> tim167: did you copy the contents of the ISO to a temporary directory?
<juano> Moniker42: use this http://rafb.net/p/CurUkU20.html
<Akeru> Dimensions : you'r welcome...dd is a nice tool, but it is slow, it will copy even non used disk space
<tim167> zzz_ almost
<zzz_> tim167: (as root, of course)
<juano> Moniker42: first do sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<juano> Moniker42: then use http://rafb.net/p/CurUkU20.html for your fstab
<Moniker42> too late
<Akeru> Dimensions : be caution not to overwrite your main disk
<juano> Moniker42: after that doo sudo mount -a
<juano> Moniker42: you can change fstab anytime you want
<piranesi> can I set the display position with ATI open source driver? How can I do?
<MALESORI-> hi all
<juano> Moniker42: do what i told ya
<Moniker42> juano, http://rafb.net/p/DNQXE684.html
<jakob__> hmm the installcd not booting on thinkpad x60s does not seem to be a known problem. But I can't figure out what is going wrong there :(. It just stops before initializing the terminals and loading X
<bman_efex> I have it all running right
<bman_efex> :)
<jakob__> anyone got a similar problem anywhere?
<Tru7h> Anybody here good at UnionFS?
<juano> Moniker42: use http://rafb.net/p/CurUkU20.html for your fstab
<Moniker42> juano, i need to do something back in a few minutes...
<ForgeAus> so many filesystems
<bman_efex> lol, yeah ^
<bman_efex> =)
<nkbreau> anyone here running ubuntu on a laptop and have twinview working ?
<tim167> zzz_ ok finally copied to /tmp/puredyne_mnt
<juano> Moniker42: you have to put that code in /etc/fstab and save
<zzz_> tim167: make the modifications you want.
<bman_efex> nkbreau: twinview is a program that lets you use 2 monitors?
<ForgeAus> cram squash union xfs ufs jfs ext2 ext3 fat16 fat32 ntfs hpfs hfs hfs+...
<MALESORI-> a di kush shqip ketu mer ?
<Tru7h> You guys any good at Knoppix?
<Akeru> nkbreau : not laptop but twinview working
<tim167> zzz_ oops its still copying, takes some time aparently
<ForgeAus> knoppix is another debian based distro
<Akeru> FordPrefect : reierfs, zfs, minix, and so much more :p
<tim167> zzz_ making mods now
<nkbreau> yeah, when my external monitor is plugged in the laptop monitor shuts off, i want both active
<ForgeAus> whats zfs?
<ForgeAus> I've heard of minix and I forgot completely about reiserfs and the other reiserfs3 or 4 or whatever the number is
<Akeru> FordPrefect : zeta file system...the ultime file system (as advertised) wikipedia has ir
<host_> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fuse-utils_2.6.1-0givre4_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libfuse2_2.6.1-0givre4_i386.deb: conflicting packages - not installing libfuse2"
<nkbreau> I cant figure out how to tell ubuntu to use both monitors, I've changed some xorg.conf settings to what was told in some forum posts but no luck
<tim167> zzz_: done
<zzz_> time167: okay please wait for a sec
<Akeru> Option         "TwinView" "True"
<Akeru>     Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
<tim167> zzz_ ok
<Akeru> nkbreau : in you first screen section
<nkbreau> Akeru: wanna take a look at my conf file ?
<Marxus> whew. lot of action here
<zepp656> anybody got lm-sensors working on edgy
<Akeru> nkbreau : you paste it in private
<piranesi> can I set the display position with ATI open source driver? How can I do?
<nkbreau> k
<Marxus> anybody free? I just want to talk. I'm a Nooooooob..
<SecrethX> Akeru, yay! another 13 minutes lol :p
<Akeru> SecrethX : hahaha....the ip belgacom gives you is only valid for 36h after it is changed they do it in order to prevent you hosting servers
<zzz_> tim167: can you post the output of "find /tmp/puredyne_mnt" to a paste-bin service?
<tim167> zzz_ok
<SecrethX> Akeru, it just s****.. Im seriously thinking about moving to yabo.be
<Akeru> yabo ? never heard of it
<Marxus> I guess not
<SecrethX> yabu, sorry
<Tru7h> I know this isn't a Knoppix channel, but I can't find help anywhere else so I'm checking to see if you guys can help me. I'm using 5.1.1 and can't boot with a persistant disk image.
<Marxus> I guess not
<Moniker42> juano, did that i get the same error
<SecrethX> lol @ minijames' quit
<tim167> zzz_ : http://www.pastebin.ca/333236
<juano> Moniker42: did you use this ? http://rafb.net/p/CurUkU20.html as fstab ?
<phixnay> hey I just installed ubuntu, and sound won't work. Can someone help me fix this?
<Marxus> I need love.
<Moniker42> juano, yes.
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mkdir /media/windows2
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mount -a
<Moniker42> juano, same error
<tim167> phixnay: what doe alsamixer show ?
<juano> Moniker42: cd /media/windows
<phixnay> tim167:
<phixnay> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Moniker42> juano, ok but there's nothing there
<juano> Moniker42: cd /media/windows2
<Moniker42> juano, done that
<juano> Moniker42: mm, should work fine , try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Balsamic_Chicken> hmm i'm trying to watch fox shows on myspace.com, but it says only windows or apple is supported, if there's workarounds, what are they?
<winston> is it possible to share a ntfs formatted drive on an XP machine with and Ubuntu machine?
<Moniker42> right
<phixnay> winston: yes
<Moniker42> by the way it's windows2
<phixnay> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Moniker42> you told me to name it windows2
<phixnay> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<juano> Moniker42: there are 2 folders
<Moniker42> yea...
* winston looks
<juano> Moniker42: windows  that has sda1  and windows2 that has sda5
<zzz_> tim167: cd into /tmp/puredyne_mnt and execute command found in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3485/
<tim167> phixnay: are you using jack ? what soundcard do you have ?
<Moniker42> no there's just windows2
<Moniker42> and there's nothing in it.
<tim167> zzz_ : ok tryin it out
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<SecrethX> Akeru, yay 4 minutes (this is getting so boring!)
<juano> Moniker42: after that do  sudo mount -a
<zzz_> tim167: it should be on one line.
<iratik> sigh... I know all this room needs is another person asking a simple question - i've got jobs running with root crontab - but since i'm running a mailer script with it - i'm getting mesages from root@mydomain.com ! that can't be good!  is there a way to run a command as root as another user ? like su - but not super user?- like the opposite of sudo - downgrade the role of the issuer of the command so i can get messages from we
<iratik> bmaster@mydomain.com ?
<ForgeAus> cyall hav fun
<Akeru> SecrethX : all adsl providers will have limitations like this one...exept for fixed ip adresses...or cable access
<phixnay> tim167: I don't know what jack is. I'm using onboard audio, Realtek ALC883
<Moniker42> juano, and i get this error http://rafb.net/p/FlCafQ12.html
<SecrethX> Akeru, im talking about the gig I am downloading, lol :D
<Akeru> SecrethX : :p
<relbs> how do I prevent a kernel module from automatically loading on system boot?
<juano> Moniker42: do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<Moniker42> juano, yes
<juano> Moniker42: ls -a /media/windows2
<Dh3Y0> hi
<juano> Moniker42: sudo ls -a /media/windows2
<Vuen> hey guys, i have a copy of windows 98 that i'd like to virtualize inside ubuntu. is there free software to do this? if so where do i start?
<tim167> zzz_ command is running now
<Moniker42> .   Boot     BOOTSECT.BAK            hiberfil.sys  ProgramData    Program Files (x86)  System Volume Information  Windows
<Moniker42> ..  bootmgr  Documents and Settings  pagefile.sys  Program Files  $Recycle.Bin         Users
<juano> Moniker42: there you go, theres 1 windows mounted
<Moniker42> ok...
<juano> Moniker42: cd /media/windows2
<zzz_> tim167: okay
<Dh3Y0> hey i tried to install the ubuntu 6.10 from the live cd but it keeps gettin stuck
<juano> Moniker42: ls
<phixnay> Vuen: you might want to give wine a try. otherwise you need a virtual machine
<Dh3Y0> i mean it doesnt move from the second question on
<Vuen> phixnay: yeah, no, wine is no good. i'm looking at playing old games like seven kingdoms and diablo, which wine doesn't do
<juano> Moniker42: weird that sda1 didnt mount
<Moniker42> i'm already in windows2 how do i get out?
<juano> Moniker42: cd ..
<tim167> phixney try qjacktcl if you dont have it you can install it with synaptic, but not all programs use jack...
<Moniker42> but i'm already _in_ windows2 how do i get one level up?
<Akeru> Moniker42 : cd .. ?
<Dh3Y0> hey i tried to install the ubuntu 6.10 from the live cd but it keeps gettin stuck i mean it doesnt move from the second question on
<Moniker42> never mind..
<phixnay> vuen: yeah, you need a virtual machine then. let me try to find the one I've heard of
<tim167> zzz_ done without errors, I'll burn and try it  now  ! thanks
<juano> Moniker42: cd<SPACEBAR><DOT><DOT>
<Siyko> if i add something to start in inetd, how do i run that without rebooting?
<zzz_> You're welcome.
<juano> Moniker42: ENTER after that
<zzz_> Try it out with qemu, I suggest.
<zzz_> This way you won't have to reboot
<Moniker42> juano, right right cya now i thought you meant ".." as in "...and then the rest of the command!"
<Akeru> Siyko : sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<Vuen> zzz_: qemu is way too slow though. there's no hope of running directx games through it
<Siyko> thanks akeru
<juano> Moniker42: hehe :P
<juano> Moniker42: can you boot fine into your sda1 into windows i mean?
<Moniker42> ok in /media/windows
<zzz_> Vuen: I was thinking of checking a bootable cd, not playing directx games through...
<Moniker42> yea can get to the directory anyway
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: are u here
<juano> Moniker42: ls
<Moniker42> gives me nothing
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: yes welcome back
<Moniker42> sean@sean-desktop:/media/windows$ ls -a
<Moniker42> .  ..
<phixnay> vuen: all emulators as far as I know can't access hardware accelleration. if you have a copy of win98, I'd suggest setting up a dual boot
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> np
<IdleOne> whats up
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne:i tried to install the ubuntu 6.10 from the live cd but it keeps gettin stuck i mean it doesnt move from the second question on
<zzz_> I'd suggest that you don't use Windows at all.
<Moniker42> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/windows2
<Vuen> zzz_: i don't understand. you meant use qemu to check if my windows 98 cd works? of course it works
<Dh3Y0> i tried twice
<phixnay> tim167: what is jack?
<juano> Moniker42: mmm not what we agreed,
<Moniker42> i should've mentioned juano, sda1 is new freaky vista NTFS...
<BoyBlunder> What is the difference between init.d and inetd?
<Moniker42> it's sda5 i want to get into anyway
<juano> Moniker42: cat /etc/mtab and paste it
<tim167> zzz_ i dont hace qemu installed here, and my apt is broken
<Balsamic_Chicken> http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/24/index.html
<Balsamic_Chicken> i can't watch that on ubuntu
<zzz_> Vuen: No, not for checking your Windows 98 CD. I meant for checking the custom bootable cd image tim167 created.
<Balsamic_Chicken> any ideas?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: you downloaded from a official mirror right? also did you check the md5
<Moniker42> Balsamic_Chicken, use a proxy based in america
<Dh3Y0> i know its gona be slow but i ve been on it for like two to three hours and i m about to hang myself!
<Vuen> zzz_: oh. i thought you were talking to me. nevermind, i'm an idiot
<tim167> phixnay : http://lau.linuxaudio.org/jack/
<zzz_> Vuen: no you are not. Its okay.
<Shaolin1> hi guys, i have a C++ and data file I want to comple using g++ - What command line will I need ?
<Dh3Y0> if u mean the integrity check yes IdleOne
<Balsamic_Chicken> Moniker42 yay thx so much, finally found someone that knows =) could you tell me how to set that up? tytyty =)
<juano> Moniker42: in windows 2 you should have sda5
<Moniker42> Balsamic_Chicken, i know the 'what' not the 'how' ;)
<Moniker42> google "proxy" perhaps?
<tim167> phixnay, uhm but i'm not sure if its going to fix your problem actually...
<Siyko> if i want something to start on boot, what file do i add it to? inetd or init.d?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Moniker42 ok i meant as in general steps
<Moniker42> juano, http://rafb.net/p/tohkT955.html
<phixnay> tim167: yeah... that's what I was thinking
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: I dont know what to tell you man I havent had that problem installing ubuntu as a matter of fact I havent had any problems ever installing ubuntu. maybe someone else can help you
<phixnay> does anybody else know how I can make sound work on linux
<Balsamic_Chicken> Moniker42 i got a list of proxies already, what would i do now?
<Vuen> zzz_, phixnay, should i be looking at Xen for virtualizing Windows 98?
<Moniker42> use one of them
<Shaolin1> anyone ?
<Akeru> Vuen : vmplayer ?
<Moniker42> you just connect through the proxy to the website instead of going to the website yourself...
<juano> Moniker42: if you only want sda5 then change fstab for this: http://rafb.net/p/CkRAgO37.html
<Moniker42> copy the address of the myspace and enter it into the proxy...
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: is having problems installing ubuntu. it is freezing/getting stuck on the second question. anybody have any ideas?
<Dh3Y0> is there a non graphical method i can use, cos i think that could be it slowing down, if there is i d like to know where i can get the commands from please
<phixnay> Vuen: vmplayer might be better, but if you just want it to play games, I don't know why you don't just dual boot
<Shaolin1> how can I compile a c++ and data file using G++ ?????
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: you can download the Alternat CD wich is a server install ( no graphics )
<Moniker42> ok juano, now what? by the way i appreciate the time you're spending here...
<Vuen> phixnay: i already have win xp dual booted. i don't like taking down my box just to play some games :(
<variant> Shaolin1: you need build-essential
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mount -a
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: but that would take very long,no?
<variant> Shaolin1: which includes gcc
<juano> Moniker42: no prob
<phixnay> vuen: why can't you play them on XP? just curious
<Moniker42> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Operation not supported
<Moniker42> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean.
<variant> Shaolin1: otherwise known as the Gnu Compiler Collection
<Vuen> phixnay: i can. i don't want to have to reboot to play them.
<Shaolin1> variant: I've got all the required stuff. Ive just forgot the commandline for compiling a c++ and data file together
<juano> Moniker42: mm something seems wrong with sda5
<variant> Shaolin1: ah, dunno. man gcc :)
<Vuen> phixnay: i have to sign out of everything, msn irc etc, i have a svn server running on here, my torrents stop downloading, etc
<Moniker42> aaaaa! all my stuff!
<phixnay> Vuen: right.
<variant> SecrethX: did it work?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: well it will take the time it takes but after you install the server version you wont have any graphics at all. you would then need to enable !universe and !multiverse and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zzz_> tim167: I got to go. See you later.
<Moniker42> vista's killed it all. i just KNOW it...
<phixnay> Vuen: try one of the vms then
<juano> Moniker42: ok lets do this
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mkdir /media/mysda5
<Vuen> phixnay: well that's what i'm asking. Xen? VMware?
<Dh3Y0> thats complicated
<variant> Moniker42: you installed vista and now can't mount the partition?
<SecrethX> variant, another 6 minutes
<Dh3Y0> well i m gonna try again
<IdleOne> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Moniker42> variant, i can't even boot windows because it's deliberately been made incompatible with grub!
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: i know where to find you :P, ty, l8rz
<Akeru> Vuen : vmware is really easy to use, xen is more complicated...you can first try vmware and then decide what to do
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: np
<phixnay> vuen: try vmware
<Vuen> Akeru: which one is faster?
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mkdir /media/mysda5
<Moniker42> done that juano
<Vuen> Akeru: which ones are open source?
<juano> Moniker42: then use this as fstab http://rafb.net/p/04Vobv46.html
<variant> Moniker42: you can do it still
<variant> Moniker42: hold on a sec
<juano> Moniker42: sudo mount -a after the replacing
<Akeru> Vuen : xen is open source and fast, vmware have closed sources and free product
<variant> Moniker42: before changing your fstab as someone just suggested be very very carefull
<andre> hey vista is out anybody converting back
<Moniker42> he seems to know what he's talking about variant
<Moniker42> i get the same error juano
<Vuen> Akeru: ah, thanks
<juano> Moniker42: well something is wrong with sda5
<Moniker42> right
<SecrethX> andre, hell no, not even if they paid me :x
<variant> Moniker42: please pastebin the outpu of fdisk -l
<juano> Moniker42: dunno, you got vista on sda5 ?
<Moniker42> #
<Moniker42> juano, no that's sda1
<andre> hahaha ya me too
<juano> Moniker42: ok
<variant> Moniker42: so you need to mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<SecrethX> andre, well, i dunno, i never liked the design of vista anyways
<andre> i never seen it
<gili_> hello....
<gili_> what do i need to install to acess bluetooth phone
<breanna> hello :S i'm a linux noob and having some troubles getting my nic to detect, could you point me in the right direction perhapse?
<Vuen> Akeru: ok, well i'm not afraid of complications, and i like open source. gonna try setting up xen
<Akeru> breanna : which version of Ubuntu are you using ? and what nic card is it ?
<tonyyarusso> breanna: I'd start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and look up the card under network devices
<Akeru> Vuen : hehe, good luck ;)
<SecrethX> andre, i saw some screenshots, and a friend of mine had the beta stuff.. i just never liked it, if always used the classic theme in windows, even in winxp where it is disabled by default (it looks like 98)
<gili_> bluetooth help please?
<andre> im still xp on one side i havent figured out how too run everything i used to run in xp
<breanna> just got 6.10, nic is realtek RTL8139 wired nick
<breanna> **nic
<Moniker42> variant: ?
<paras> channel, i am running dapper drake under i686 kernel. is i686 meant be be ok for core2 duo processors?
<breanna> um.. AMD64? is that what you mean
<Tru7h> I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 using the alternate CD, but as soon as I boot up my monitor disconnects itself. Ubuntu has worked fine previously on that computer, but I had to reinstall it.
<Akeru> gili : To see if your Bluetooth-device is supported check this site: http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html
<drx> For robustness, recoverability and reliability over speed and ease of expansion am I better off with regular paritions or LVM?
<Akeru> drx : regular
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<breanna> my nic is automatically detected in other distros like when i did gentoo live cd, but i would rather do ubuntu.  is it because i got the 64 bit version that it wont detect ?
<SecrethX> variant, its setting up
* mode/#ubuntu [-e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-c447c1220c0c749b]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<drx> I thought so, now I want to run a host OS with 2 Xen guests, how would you parition that on a 250GB drive?
<mon^rch> 64 bit vers are slow and I cant see why anyone would use them
<SecrethX> variant, with the login setup, what do I need to fill in? (y = new user file, n = old user file)
<Akeru> breanna : if you don't have more than 4gig of ram, there is no point runnning  64bits os...(more or less ;) )
<feld> i need to speak with someone who has a lot of experience with Ubuntu's raid and lvm
<drx> I'm thinking 3 primary partitions for host os (boot, swap, system) and 1 extended for the guests -- sound about right?
<rax> Ciao
<breanna> ok well i am new it said for AMD64 i should pick that one x.x in any case is that why my nic wouldn't be detected ?
<Akeru> drx : yup...does not sound silly to me :p
<SecrethX> akeru, with the login setup, what do I need to fill in? (y = new user file, n = old user file)
<SecrethX> what would you suggest? ;o
<Akeru> breanna : could be...not sure though
<Juhaz> Akeru, that might be true if the architectures were otherwise identical, but AMD64 can make use of extra registers that allows performance improvement over IA-32
<sjh_> anyone know if wiki.ubuntu.com down atm? or is my connection just being lame?
<drx> Akeru, what about using ext3 versus reiser?
<SideWay> i have a 75 gig harddrive thats empty and a 45 gig with ubuntu on it, is there a way i can format the 75gig and copy everything over to it from ubuntu on the 45 gig harddrive?
<Akeru> Juhaz : yeah thats why said  more or less...:p
<Akeru> drx : ext3...the reiser guy is in jail :p
<mcquaid> I'm having stability problems (random reboots). but not with general usage, usually playing a game, the odd time watching a movie
<Akeru> SecrethX : did not get what you said
<ubunturaid> h/join ubuntu.de
<mcquaid> i tried memtest and it can't pass one test.  it actually shut down the machine.  but it fails at random times
<SecrethX> akeru, with the login setup, what do I need to fill in? (y = new user file, n = old user file) << which one would you suggest?
<drx> akeru, was reiser THAT bad?
<mcquaid> I'm thinking this could be more a power supply issue vs a ram issue.  any opinions?
<Akeru> drx : rumours are he killed his wife...
<LjL> i'm not sure a filesystem should be adviced over another depending on the personal situation of the developers... at any rate, ext3 is a robust, reasonably performant filesystem, and it's the Ubuntu default, so likely the best supported
<mcquaid> cause wouldn't bad ram fail in the same place each time?
<Akeru> SecrethX : not sure, what file is it ?
<ubunturaid> i need a way to build a raid 0 with my edgy
<ubunturaid> a fake raid
<sjh_> Akeru : the bit about him having a "how to kill someone" type book on his car seat was stretching my imagination a bit...
<SecrethX> Akeru, /etc/login.defs
<ubunturaid> can someone help me?
<bosozoku> fuck fakeraid
<drx> akeru, maybe she didn't like reiser either
<bosozoku> just set up soft raid
<LjL> !language | bosozoku
<ubotu> bosozoku: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bosozoku> same damn thing
<Akeru> SecrethX : ok, odds are ou did not change it, so you can use the new one
<drx> akeru, what about XFS?
<Akeru> sjh_ : hans is a weird guy anyway
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SecrethX> Akeru,
<SecrethX> Configuration file `/etc/login.defs'
<SecrethX>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<SecrethX>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<SecrethX> oops..
<SecrethX> sorry!!!
<[^Twen^] > a friend of mine has a Ubuntu computer. When he tried to start it for just a second ago, he got this error:
<[^Twen^] > boot from atapi cd-rom : Failure...
<[^Twen^] > Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | bosozoku
<ubotu> bosozoku: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubunturaid> fakeraid != softraid?
<[^Twen^] > what does it means?
<bosozoku> fakeraid *is* softraid
<bosozoku> the driver just reads the RAID settings from the BIOS config page
<Akeru> [^Twen^]  : he has a non bootable cd in tray ?
<ubunturaid> ok and it is possible to use with edgy?
<bosozoku> why bother?
<bosozoku> just set up softraid
<sjh_> anyone else having problems accessing wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ubunturaid> how?
<bosozoku> ubuntu, i think you have the option of softraid on install, no?
<aboyousif> hello , is there a solution to the corrupted volume name on desktop on edgy ?
<Akeru> drx : dunno...I heard people telling me : Noooo don't use that I got horrible results...
<LjL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubunturaid> nope
<Jowi> sjh_, works fine
<bieb> I am looking at building an rsnapshot server and using Ubuntu, are there any issues out there with the AM2 processors and boards?
* sjh_ ++hates my connection
<Akeru> drx : a plain old ext3 is usually what works the best
<drx> akeru, what happened with xfs?
<bosozoku> ubuntu, dunno then
<Akeru> drx : zeroed file upon crash....
<Jowi> bieb, better search the bug database for that question
<bieb> jowi, where can I find the bug database?
<Jowi> bieb, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<SideWay> how can i copy everything from my current hard drive to a seperate one and be able to dual boot either?
<ubunturaid> is there any chance to see my raid in gparted
<ubunturaid> ?
<bieb> Thanks Jowi
<ubunturaid> i have a onboard nvidia raid
<Akeru> SideWay : dual boot ?
<bosozoku> ubunturaid ---> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<juano> SideWay: you would need something like partimage
<[^Twen^] > Akeru: how's that possible? The ubuntu system is allready installed. He just took an restart
<bosozoku> Read
<SideWay> i have ubuntu on the current harddrive (45gig) and i want to copy everything over to the 75 gig one so either will boot
<Vuen> Akeru: mm, looks like i can't use xen, because it doesn't appear to have LRM which i need for my wireless card
<SideWay> im pretty much out of room on the 45gig
<gili_> bluetooth help please?
<gili_> what do i need to install to acess bluetooth phone
<feld> Does anyone else know of an outstanding bug with Edgy + MDADM/LVM ? It won't freakin boot after I install them
<bosozoku> sideway, so use it as a boot drive
<bosozoku> and set up some partitions
<SideWay> already did
<SideWay> now how do i copy everything over to it
<bosozoku>     /usr and /home on the 75 gig
<bosozoku> then you'll have 120 gigs
<Siyko> I want proftpd to run from inetd, so when someone connects to it the process runs. What inetd files do I configure to do this?
<Akeru> [^Twen^]  : dunno, the error made ma think of that kind of cause
<[^Twen^] > =)
<Akeru> Vuen : Hmmmm...
<superbear> hi
<Vuen> Akeru: so, vmware player it is :)
<SideWay> what i want bosozoku is to basically just mirror everything over to the 75 so i'll have an empty 45 harddrive
<gili> Akeru: my bluetooth is supported i can see it in the device manager app
<Akeru> Vuen : hehe, vmplyer canno create virtual machines it can only play them
<Akeru> gili : so where is the problem ?
<Jowi> SideWay, one way of doing it is to just create an ext3 partition on it and copy your /home to it: cp -rp /home /dev/newpartition (-p preserves ownership aso)  then map the new drive/partition in /etc/fstab
<mirf> wherabouts should I be defining xsetroot ?
<gili> Akeru: i just dont know what i am supposed to use to acess a certain device like my phone
<superbear> i got a design for a website (psd format) and now i have to export the singel images to use them on this website...can anyone tell me how to export single layers from an psd file with gimp?
<mirf> I've tried all the normal places
<SideWay> alright Jowi i'll try that
<Akeru> gili : look your private message
<PhoenixP3K> Is anyone else here confused about the ATI graphics card problem on Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<spinster> hello people
<spinster> i running linux ubuntu
<Siyko> I want proftpd to run from inetd, so when someone connects to it the process runs. What inetd files do I configure to do this?
<Akeru> cp -rp /home /dev/newpartition  ? I'd rather not do that...won't this actually screw up the partiton ?
<Jowi> SideWay, there are other ways as well, but I don't know how to mirror a drive bootblocks and everything... :/
<spinster> i ask in ##windows and in #xchat there have no helpers online
<spinster> can somebody help me here
<spinster> hello, from where i can download script for autoban ( blacklist ) for xchat, can somebody help me ?
<dysmas> Akeru: that would be bad!
<Akeru> dysmas : that's what I thought
<dysmas> copy it into the mountpoint, not into the device,
<SideWay> i just want to move everything over to the bigger harddrive
<SideWay> exactly as it is now
<SideWay> the empty harddrive is formated
<vitriol> is there a way to install feisty in text mode?
<dysmas> if you have 2 identical drives you could do "cat dev/hda1 | /dev/hdb1" or similar
<PhoenixP3K> I had installed 6.10 hoping I could test out Compiz/XGL/AIXGL goodness but never got it working easily
<Akeru> SideWay : boot a live cd, copy all your data from the old disk to the new disk then chroot to it (google) then configure grub
<Jowi> dysmas, you're right of course. should have thought abit ( SideWay I hope you saw that )
<Akeru> PHoeNiGoRe : beryl-project.org
<spinster> can somebody help me plaes ?
<spinster> please*
<ghatak> Hello guys, i want to split a huge .tar.gz so that i can send it via a sharing webspace, i need to split the file into 100MB, i want to be able to reassemble them at the other end. Any suggestions ?
<bosozoku> split command
<mirf> spinster, look on the xchat website
<mirf> search google for xchat autoban script
<bosozoku> pipe tar cvzf to split
<mirf> you'll get a lot further than asking in here I think
<SideWay> it just said no remaining space left on disk Jowi
<spinster> mirf: i was search and i can't find :(
<menza> Hye, how do I install 6.10 from console?
<menza> hey*
<vitriol> is there a way to install feisty fawn in text mode? there's no option on my xubuntu install cd
<jakob___> I got a problem on a fresh install of 6.10 on a Lenovo X60s laptop. Pressing one of the display brightness keys in X makes the whole screen go dark. I can only reactivate it by changing to a console and restarting X. Does anybody have an idea about this?
<spinster> mirf: can you search from some website and find and tell me a website for to i download the script pls ?
<SideWay> did i just screw everything up Jowi ?
<Akeru> vienna : edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace edgy by festy
<ghatak> bosozoku: thank man, how reliable is that, i used to use Winrar in windows to split and send files, but since i dont have windows anymore i dont have this luxury :)
<dysmas> ghatak: there is a command named "split" for this sort of hting
<bosozoku> ghatak it's reliable enough
<Jowi> SideWay, that's why you copy it to the new drive/partition. first create the partition on the new drive. then mount it (mount /dev/??? /mnt/whatever). then copy it over.
<ghatak> Kewl
<ghatak> thank mate
<phixnay> hey can someone help me install sound for my computer? I tried a lot of debugging things, and here's the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3498/ I don't understand it
<Hamled> stderr is 2 right?
<Siyko> I want proftpd to run from inetd, so when someone connects to it the process runs. What inetd files do I configure to do this?
<SideWay> im trying to copy it to /dev/hda from hdb
<SideWay> so /mnt/home?
<SideWay> or does it matter?
<Jowi> SideWay, it does not matter where the mount point is, no.
<Akeru> Hamled : yup
<mirf> spinster, http://cancelbot.sourceforge.net/opbot.html
<SideWay> what would the filesystem type be?
<SideWay> ext3?
<mirf> wtf
<SideWay> Jowi, what should i put as the filesystem type mount /dev/hda /mnt/user ... ?
<mirf> you're welcome spinster
<Jowi> SideWay, example: my current home is at /dev/hda2 and I want it on /dev/hdb1 (which is a ext3 partition) here's what I do. "mkdir /mnt/newhome" - "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/newhome" - "cp -rvp /home /mnt/newhome" - when done edit /etc/fstab and change the /home partition to be /dev/hdb1.
<pbureau> is there a reason why my wifi is eth1 (reconized as wired network card) instead of ra0 in ifconfig and iwconfig and is there a way to change that quirk ?
<MarcC> is there something like Civil Netizen for Ubuntu?
<Jowi> SideWay, you do not mount the disk (hda) you mount a partition on the disk (hda1)
<Jowi> SideWay, that was only an example though. I don't know what your partition names are
<SideWay> hda1 is boot
<SideWay> hda2 is swap and hda3 is root
<pbureau> SideWay- depends on that parttion type could be ext2, etx3, swap all depends on what you did when your partitioned it
<dysmas> getting ones head around partitions is confusing when you are used to c: etc
<SideWay> lol dysmas
<SideWay> agreed
<dysmas> try "mount /dev/hdax /mnt/whatever -t auto"
<Akeru> MarcC : what is it ?
<LjL> dysmas, SideWay: how so... at least with the hdXY scheme you know what HD you're talking about, with C: D: E: F: you don't have a clue
<pbureau> dysmas- lol think of c: (type of partition) could be equal to numerous /dev/hdxx or not.. all depends ";)
<MarcC> Akeru: drop a file in a window, get a text token. Mail token to another user, he drops it in the window, and his PC connects to yours and starts downloading the file, up to 4GB
<Siyko> what file do i modify to add shit to inetd?
<LjL>  /etc/inetd.conf?
<Akeru> MarcC : Hmm...never heard of this, could be cool
<MarcC> Akeru: Civil Netizen say they will have a Linux client in 2007 but I was hoping there is a solution in the meantime - it is a really awesome tool.
<phixnay> can anyone help me get sound to work?
<LjL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dysmas> you get devices (the hard-drive) and you get partitions within it ... its simple enough, but many many many windows users have never encountered a (multiply) partitioned drive,
<Akeru> MarcC : indeed it sounds like...
<phixnay> LjL I did all the debugging stuff, it is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3498/
<benkillin> how do I get the built in wireless working on a HP Pavilion dv5215US using Ubuntu 6.06?
<dysmas> normally tell people to think of  shelves=drives/books=partitions or something
<Enselic``> several utilities can detect a wireless network, and in the System -> Administration -> Networking, I can change settings. I'm a little unsure though what to do to get my wireless card working. Any general tips?
<Aladdin-> hiya all
<SideWay> i did mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/user -t auto and it returned need filesystem type
<LjL> dysmas: but that is no difference between Windows and Linux. *if* you partition a drive in Windows, you still get multiple C: D: E: F: G: as you get hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 in linux
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i start using proxy? i have switchproxy for firefox installed, how do i get it to work, i only care cuz i wanna watch the myspace fox videos that i can't watch right now because i'd need window or mac
<dysmas> but they look like distinct phsical drives, people become accustomed to that
<LjL> if Windows users don't partition drives... well that's just their habits, it does not make the naming scheme more or less confusing
<Jowi> !wireless | Enselic`` benkillin
<ubotu> Enselic`` benkillin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> dysmas: how does /dev/hda1 not look like a distinct physical drive?
<Akeru> MarcC : Well, so basically it compress a set of files (file-roller can do that) and it sends your ip adress with a port to download the file to friends...much like ftp
<dysmas> in linux, it doesnt, because it isnt, its a partition, in windows it woudl have its own hdd icon in "my computer"
<Beverage> hey folks, yesterday I was here and got a command that would open of my /var/www/ folder so i can manipulate it more easily anyway this morning i upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and was wondering if someone could give it to me again, all I remember is it had "chown" in it.
<roler> is v6.06 dapper? and 6.10 edgy?
<MarcC> Akeru: thanks, I will look for ftpd howtos then. :)
<padlefot> suddenly, my sound stopped working after fiddeling with kdm and gdm
<Moniker42> you still here juano?
<padlefot> i've tried the howtos online, anybody??
<Jowi> Akeru, MarcC: sounds like zeroconf...?
<MarcC> Jowi: I have no idea about zeroconf?
<padlefot> i can find the sound card, modprove the drivers, even use xmms to play
<padlefot> but no sound...
<Jowi> Akeru, MarcC ... ummm got the name mixed up. wait i find the right one
<Akeru> Jowi : zeroconf is a tool to configure ip adresses
<dysmas> padlefot: speakers on? ;) ... done it myself enough times
<Akeru> Jowi : seems so :p
<padlefot> dysmas: !
<Aladdin-> I need assistance. Is it possible to install fonts in Ubuntu, besides the fonts packaged? And how? thx.
<LjL> dysmas: basically i think you're arguing mountpoints vs. device names. but that's a different issue from the hdXX naming scheme...
<nikitis> Hey guys, I have kind of a problem with "GParted" partitioning.  It's not cooperating and I would like to figure out why.  Can someone private message me who knows a lot about Gparted?
<Dayna1> hey gus, my computer has been randomly freezing for... months. I've done a clean install to Edgy, I've checked the ram over and over again (memtest, each stick at a time, new sticks), I've checked the harddrives. There's really no rhyme or reason to the freeze. Sometimes it could be a few weeks between (making me think I've solved it) sometimes it will be right after I reboot from the last freeze. What happens during the freeze is th
<pbureau> chuckles 'knows a lot about gparted' ---> manual
<bosozoku> Dayna1, what kind of computer?
<benkillin> Is there a driver for Broadcom BCM4318 for Ubuntu 6.06?
<bosozoku> does it ever boot to a black screen upon starting X?
<dysmas> LjL: true, just saying that when plug in a hard drive, it isnt considered that they will find life easier with a better understanding of why it is the way it is ... the "everything is a file" model is pretty abstract to ex windows users
<Moniker42> juano, i just want to make a post on the ubuntu forums but i'm not entirely sure how to word the problem without just saying "my ntfs's won't work!"
<Akeru> Aladdin- : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Extra_Fonts
<pbureau> Dayna1- is it at random or when you step away from it (maybe the power/sleep mode kicking in)?
<Dayna1> Bosozoku, just my own. Intel 4 processor. It doesn't boot to a blank screen.
<bosozoku> dayna1, is it a Thinkpad?
<Akeru> benkillin : don't think so...you'll have to edgy kernel I think
<nikitis> Anyone?
<LjL> dysmas: i don't like that model for that matter
<benkillin> Akeru: so Edgy has support for that chip?
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i start using proxy? i have switchproxy for firefox installed, how do i get it to work, i only care cuz i wanna watch the myspace fox videos that i can't watch right now because i'd need window or mac
<Akeru> benkillin : think so, google a bit for it not sure
<Moniker42> Balsamic_Chicken, just try something like www.dinnerpalace.com enter the web address there
<devilsadvocate> Balsamic_Chicken, what exactly do you want to do?
<Dayna1> Pbureau, I think it's when I'm away from it. But sometimes it doesn't... like I come back to it soon enough. It's been for like... 5 months... so I can't even think about all the times this has happened
<bzaks> I recently installed HTML tidy into my computer through Synaptic as well as everything i could find that was php and tidy related. How on earth do I get PHP to recognize the HTML Tidy extension?
<Dayna1> Bosozoku, I don't think so... I built it four years ago... I can't remember all of the scraps that went into it. :) I was 14 lol
<bosozoku> dayna1, does it have a Savage driver for X?
<Aladdin-> Akeru, thx :-)
<Moniker42> bzaks, php config perhaps? the config file i mean... i really don't know actually. #php would be good for it i think
<Balsamic_Chicken> devilsadvocate basically trying to watch http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/24/index.html on kubuntu edgy, says i can't watch it cuz i'd need window or mac
<pbureau> benkillin- there is a how to for edgy, maybe try it ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<Akeru> Aladdin- : you'r welcome
<Balsamic_Chicken> Moniker42 thx trying it
<Beverage> can anyone help me out with unlocking my /var/www/ folder? I cant figure out the chown command...thanks ^^
<bzaks> Thanks Moniker.... I thought it would be more of an Ubuntu thing... didn't know if there was an interface...
<dysmas> LjL: i used to dislike it ... seemed ott .... its easy enough to work with tho, getting my scanner working was a chore, which is fine because in windows it just wasnt detected, and i had absolutely nothing to try to do to get it to work
<misja> hey. how can I get the name of my sound card (driver)?
<devilsadvocate> Balsamic_Chicken, i doubt a proxy will help with that...
<bzaks> I just can't find anything! driving me nuts!
<Dayna1> Bosozoku, I'm not sure... I haven't changed much of the drivers... I put in the... fgblahblah for ATI and that's pretty much it for drivers I've touched.
<dregin> is there a difference between the desktop install CD for edgy and the Live CD?
<pbureau> misja- lspci
<bosozoku> k so it's not the same problem i had
<Moniker42> Balsamic_Chicken, proxies for what you're wanting (making it seem like you're from the states) shouldn't be complicated - no need to change any firefox settings or anything
<dregin> I can find a download link for a specifically "live" CD
<nikitis> I'm trying to install a root '/' on partition 3, and '/boot' on partition 2, but Gparted program won't let me.  There is a Windows Installaiton on Partition 1.  It's all 1 Harddrive.  Can anyone help me out and tell me why this won't work?
<seanix> hello all :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> devilsadvocate is there any work arounds so i can watch those videos
<Akeru> dregin : the desktop cd is a live cd that can be installed
<Beverage> dregin: the desktop cd is a live disk
<chris_> how do i execute a .bin?
<devilsadvocate> Balsamic_Chicken, your browser will have to lie about your operating system.. i suppose there might be an extension to do that, although im not sure
<Dayna1> bosozoku, thanks though! :) I don't think any one person can figure out all the questions asked in this crazy place
<seanix> would anyone give me a hand installing grub on my laptop? (have Ubuntu 6.10 up and runnting)
<Beverage> dregin: you can install ubuntu from the live disk aswell there nolonger is live and isntall disk they are one
<nikitis> chris_: ./execute.bin
<dregin> Akeru: yeah that's what I presumed. How do I boot straight to the OS without installing though. I installed XP after edgy and it overwrote the GRUB bootloader :\
<Balsamic_Chicken> devilsadvocate ok =)
<Akeru> chris_ : google earth ? chmod +x file.bin ; ./file.bin
<phixnay> can anyone help me install sound on ubuntu? I'm stuck I tried all the guides
<devilsadvocate> phixnay, do you have an exotic sound card?
<jkillaz> pbureau: hey!
<Akeru> dregin : simply put the cd and wait...you will end up with a gnome desktop, this is the live cd runing
<bosozoku> dayna1, also Google is your friend
<sacater> whats the name of the ubuntu 64bit chatroom?
<phixnay> I have onboard audio
<devilsadvocate> phixnay, check your volume setting, make sure all the sliders are up and unmuted
<bosozoku> since a lot of issues have been experienced by others and posted about elsewhere already
<phixnay> clicking on it gives an error
<dregin> Akeru: thanks :)
<Akeru> dregin : you'r welcome
<devilsadvocate> phixnay, what error?
<phixnay> devilsadvocate: I tried a lot of things and pasted them here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3498/
<gh0st> hello, how can i auto-mount my ENCRYPTED harddisk (with truecrypt, fat32) and at the first access, be asked for the decryption password? is it possible with Fstab?
<benkillin> pbureau: thanks
<phixnay> devilsadvocate: the error is No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Akeru> gh0st : not sure you can...is it possible to mount a trucrypt file system from linux ?
<chris_> nikitis, it doesnt work
<Dayna1> bosozoku, oh yes. That's how I've eliminated the ram and the harddrives and resynced the processor... the clean install was just for a last ditch effort, nothing google said. Thanks! I'll play around somemore with this screensaver idea
<dysmas> Akeru: using fuse i guess so
<Dhjiz> hello
<gh0st> Akeru, yes, no problem, but i would like it to be automatic
<dregin> Akeru: just realised that I rebooted the PC before coming downstairs to this one. it's still at the Install menu (text, OEM, recovery etc.)
<Akeru> dysmas : indeed ? Hmm nice...
<gh0st> *with fstab
<dregin> Akeru: that's 10 minutes ago now....
<nikitis> chris_:  do a chmod +x execute.bin first
<Dhjiz> hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu
<Akeru> dregin : you got an "alternate cd " ?
<Dhjiz> I have no sound
<Dhjiz> since yesterday
<dregin> Akeru: I didnt think so
<Dhjiz> there was an update
<dysmas> gh0st: how about doing it on login rather than first access?
<dregin> Akeru: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<Dhjiz> I halted my computer yesterday
<nikitis> chris_: "chmod +x file.bin"   Then in terminal type "./file.bin" in the same directory
<Dhjiz> and today morning I had no sound at all
<Akeru> dregin : Hmmm...this is weird
<Dhjiz> everything worked fine yesterday
<gh0st> dysmas: ok, if it's possible :-)
<Dhjiz> please help me
<nomasteryoda> Dhjiz, try opneing a terminal window
<Akeru> dysmas : automount ?
<Dhjiz> yes
<nomasteryoda> Dhjiz, and then typing alsamixer
<dregin> Im gonna burn that image again just in case I somehow got an image somewhere else and have since deleted it...
<nomasteryoda> to see if a channel is muted....
<Dhjiz> everything is ok
<gh0st> dysmas: how? i've already found some (bloated) scripts and would like to make it as clean, reversible and fast as possible
<Dhjiz> master and pcm are at 100
<nomasteryoda> use cursor keys to navigate around there...
<nomasteryoda> hmmmm
<Jowi> Dhjiz, try to kill esd
<Dhjiz> the external amplifier is on
<nomasteryoda> laptop?
<dysmas> gh0st: what command do you use to mount it? cop-out would be to put that into the startup apps front end (which i assume just writes out to a .rc somewher), go to system > sessions then third tab
<Beverage> can someone please explain to me how to take off permissions on a folder?
<Dhjiz> esd is not running
<Dhjiz> but artsd is running
<misja> pbureau: this is what I get from lspci -> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0). is the driver SiS then? or?
<dysmas> gh0st: err... or "system > preferences > sessions
<nomasteryoda> master is not muted?
<phixnay> devilsadvocate: any luck?
<gh0st> dysmas: i was using that command which asks me for a password in command line... do you think it will to (and where?) in startup?
<Dhjiz> master is not muted
<chris_> how do i open the sources list whats the command before the directory, cause vi /etc/apt/sources.list doesnt work
<Dhjiz> everything is ok
<devilsadvocate> phixnay, looking at it, cant find many refernces to it
<jkillaz> guys how is it possible that my wireless lan is configured as eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces? should I change this to wlan0?
<Beverage> ubotu: chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Akeru> chris_ : sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<gh0st> dysmas: command: truecrypt -M "rw,sync,utf8,uid=$UID,umask=0007" /dev/hdx /home/user/myhd (for ex.)
<devilsadvocate> phixnay, dont think i'll be much help to you
<phixnay> ok, thanks anyway
<JordiGH> I have an issue. I'm using the nvidia binary blob, and I have two cards with two monitors. Using xinerama. It works fine, except that no OpenGL app seems to work. Not xscreensaver, not nexuiz, and doing glxinfo gives me the same error message. I reckon I need to play with my xorg.conf: http://platinum.linux.pl/~jordi/xorg.conf
<dysmas> gh0st: can you supply the password as an argument to the command, or does it ask in a manner similar to "su"
<jkillaz> if anyone can guide me through these steps.... cause I had it working in 6.06 but after upgrade to 6.10 it stopped
<Xif> How do I change the value of Ubuntu's default "text editor"?
<Dhjiz> I don't know what to do next :s
<jkillaz> guide me through the steps of setting up my wlan
<gh0st> dysmas: sorry i don't understand?
<dysmas> gh0st: hang on i'll look that command up
<Akeru> gh0st : can you add your password in the command line ?
<chris_> command for natualius please? :)
<v_> hi. anyone know how to specify what packages debootstrap installs?
<gh0st> Akeru: yes, it's directly after pressing enter, it's asked
<gh0st> dysmas:ok
<devilsadvocate> chris_, nautilus :P
<chris_> well that! whats the command
<v_> it's been so long since i've really used it
<Akeru> chris_ : you type 'nautilus' in a terminal
<devilsadvocate> chris_, nautils _is_ the comand
<jrib> Hi, what would be the best way for me to install gcc and g++ 2.72 on edgy?
<devilsadvocate> command* , nautilus*
<Akeru> 2.72 ?
<Akeru> jrib : wow
<JordiGH> The error message is here: http://platinum.linux.pl/~jordi/error
<devilsadvocate> jrib, sure is 2.72?
<devilsadvocate> its*
<jrib> Akeru: heh, yes, I have some old code here from 95 that fails to compile on 2.95 and I have a theory it will compile fine on anything before then
<nikitis> Need help with Partitioning.  PST
<Beverage> ubotu: chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<gh0st> dysmas: or do you think it would be possible to do all with a shortcut on the desktop? my only concern is how will i be asked to enter the pass?
<nikitis> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Akeru> jrib : maybe it would be easier to fix that code :p
<jrib> Akeru: probably :P
<nikitis> Someone needs to fix gparted
<Akeru> jrib : is it a long code ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Prometheus|away about away | Prometheus|away, see the private message from Ubotu
<Dhjiz> anyone to help me ?
<Akeru> Dhjiz : what's the question ?
<Beverage> hello, i just install LAMP and i need to know how to unlock my /var/www/ folder so i can manipulate folders and files inside, anyone know?
<jrib> Akeru: yes
<Dhjiz> i have no sound since yesterday
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: Add your user to the www-data group.
<dysmas> gh0st: i hsould think so, just not come across it before, been meaning to set it up myself for a while hto
<nikitis> Some help here please
<Akeru> jrib : Hmmm....grab an ooooold slackware using vmware ? :p
<Beverage> tonyarusso: would you mind shedding some light on how I would go about doing that?
<gh0st> dysmas: so what did you come up with ;-) ?
<jrib> Akeru: hmm that's a good idea
<Enselic``> nikitis: whats you rproblem?
<jrib> Akeru: thanks
<Akeru> jrib :you'r welcome
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: Two options: Graphically, System > Admin > Users and Groups.  cli: 'sudo adduser Beverage www-data'
<Beverage> okay thanks
<Akeru> Beverage : ...
<Akeru> d'oh was saying the same thing :)
<gh0st> dysmas: any solution?
<gh0st> well i'll try anyway
<nikitis> Enselic``: Well i have a Windows Partition on sda1, and a 100mb partition used for /boot sda2, and 27GB for Linux on Partition 3 sda.  The 100MB Partition is blanked, and the 27GB partition is blanked.  When I try to install ubuntu on those partitions i keep getting a No root file system, when I clearly marked them
<Akeru> nikitis : using gparted or the desktop cd install ?
<Shane-S> where is the hostname of a system normally stored, in if.conf?
<nikitis> installing from liveCD
<squeaks> i did something stupid, my system cycled power while doing a system update, and now it kernel panics, is there a way to re-do the update from install disk?
<Akeru> nikitis : I faced the same problem...I had to grab an alternate cd and do it text mode
* Xif wonders why changing the default Editor in Gnome is so insanely difficult
<dysmas> gh0st: nothing obvious on the website
<Akeru> squeaks : can you boot using an older kernel in the grub menu ? or the recovery mode ?
<nikitis> Akeru: it's at the screen that says Mount Point.  I selected '/' and partition 3 (sda3), and /boot sda2, select it to reformat, and hit forward,  Then an error comes up and says No Root File System
<dysmas> gh0st: when you enter that command, on the next line does it say something like "enter password :"
<gh0st> dysmas: well if you want the scripts, tell me (they allow you to mount it directly at the boot up)
<nikitis> i just selected '/' to be the root filesystem
<gh0st> dysmas: yes
<Akeru> nikitis : I faceed the same problem once...my solution was to use the alternate cd and do it text mode
<nikitis> so what the heck
<nikitis> how do I do it in text mode?
<Akeru> dysmas : the windows version accepts a /p <password here> command argument
<squeaks> Akeru, to my knowledge there is no older kernel, at least it didn't add itself to the menu
<Akeru> squeaks : then the recovery one ?
<pbureau> is there a reason why my wifi is eth1 (reconized as wired network card) instead of ra0 in ifconfig and iwconfig and is there a way to change that quirk ?
<Beverage> tonyyarusso: that sudo command you gave me doesnt give me access to the folder...before i reformatted someoen get me a chown command it was really long...that work you wouldnt know what it would have been would you?
<dysmas> Akeru: thats me being a tool and skipping over all of that documentatoin then :)
<Wulfie> hey folks - I want to install a new kernel (2.6.18 or 19) can I apt get that in 6.10?
<Akeru> dysmas : :p hope there is an equivalent for linux
<dysmas> gh0st: type in "truecrypt --help" does it say anything about specifying passwords as an argument
<gh0st> dysmas: the best solution (for me!) would be to click on shortcut, THEN be asked for password, and voila :-)  ... but with the script you can automate all so that everything happens while booting (entering the pass too)
<Balsamic_Chicken> what is the firefox addon that will let it tell websites that i'm running on windows rather than kubuntu
<juano> nikitis:
<juano> nikitis: how are you ?
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: What are the permissions on /var/www right now?  (ls -l will tell you)  You may need to 'sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www'.
<nikitis> juano: got my drivers working.  Got another problem though with different computer
<Akeru> Balsamic_Chicken : search the firefox site with keyword "user-agent"
<nikitis> Message me
<gh0st> dysmas: script found here (german site, look at the bottom): http://privat.heinzelzwerg.de/howtos/debian/truecrypt/
<juano> nikitis: great , you installed ubuntu from scratch ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Akeru k thx, what firefox site?
<juano> nikitis: whats the other prob ?
<nikitis> juano yes
<nikitis> Partitioning problem on a different PC
<lukasz> siema  siema
<juano> nikitis: at install ?
<Akeru> Balsamic_Chicken : https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/
<nikitis> juano: yes
<Balsamic_Chicken> Akeru thx alot =)
<Akeru> Balsamic_Chicken : you'r welcome
<duarte> portugal
<Balsamic_Chicken> =)
<Beverage> tonyyarusso: total 8
<Beverage> drwxr-xr-x 2 root www-data 4096 2007-01-30 12:34 apache2-default
<Beverage> -rw-r--r-- 1 root www-data   20 2007-01-30 12:12 testphp.php
<juano> nikitis: read your message before, seems your root partition is your third partition in sda ?
<nikitis> juano: i have a laptop with NTFS on sda1, and I have already an sda2 for /boot and sda3 for linux, but ubuntu's live cd won't let me move forward even after establishing sda3 as '/'
<nikitis> juano: correct
<gh0st> dysmas, Akeru : btw... i  want the pass to be entered manually (not with argument)
<juano> nikitis: swap ?
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: Your main concern will be the directory itself actually.  Try it with ls -la and just tell me the line for . (yes, a single dot)
<juano> nikitis: did you make a swap ?
<nikitis> juano:  this laptop has 3GB's of RAM, i'm not making a swap
<juano> nikitis: ahh ok
<Akeru> gh0st : the script you sent the link to seems nice
<nexous> Hi
<juano> nikitis: yea 3 GB RAM is good, no swap lol
<Akeru> gh0st : why use truecrypt ? because it can be used from windows also ?
<dysmas> gh0st: that makes it a bit harder, there is a way to get gtk to pop up password prompts etc tho, forget what the command it is hto
<juano> nikitis: mm, are you on live cd now ?
<Beverage> tonyyarusso: drwxr-xr-x  3 root www-data 4096 2007-01-30 12:34 .
<Akeru> dysmas : zenity
<gh0st> Akeru: very secure, open-source, multiplattform, easy-to-use (windows.....)
<juano> nikitis: does your sda3 label for "/"  ??
<nexous> How do I add an external hard-drive to ubuntu?
<nikitis> i set it for / yes
<squeaks> Akeru, to boot into recovery mode, do i pick the option from the cd or from grub?
<squeaks> Akeru, google is no help so far on this
<Akeru> gh0st : you could mount a crypto loopback ...but this is not compatible with windows indeed
<juano> nikitis: ok, seems fine
<Akeru> squeaks : grub
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: Okay, the middle part of that (r-x) tells you the group doesn't have write privs - so, 'sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www'
<linux_kid> Just Wondering, is it a good way to clean up your computer by reinstalling all of your OS's?  Im really thinking about it...
<nikitis> juano:  but it keeps saying, no root filesystem
<gh0st> dysmas, Akeru: anyway, that's how -p argument is descibed: -p, --password PASSWORD
<gh0st>  Use specified password to open a volume. Additional passwords can be
<gh0st>  specified with multiple -p options. An empty password can also be specified
<gh0st>  ("" in most shells). Note that passing a password on the command line is
<gh0st>  potentially insecure as the password may be visible in the process list
<gh0st>  (see ps(1)) and/or stored in a command history file.
<gh0st> oops sorry
<juano> nikitis: mm did you make extended first ?
<nexous> How do I add an external hard-drive to ubuntu?
<nikitis> juano: no
<Beverage> tonyyarusso: alright that worked great thanks ^^
<kost1> !de
<tonyyarusso> Beverage: cool
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<juano> nikitis: you need extended as /dev/sda2 for example, and then logic partition for /dev/sda3
<Akeru> squeaks : Hmmm in fact you could boot a live cd and chroot to your install... (google for chroot)
<nikitis> juano:  sda2 only has 100mb
<nikitis> juano: for /boot
<juano> nikitis: before making the linux logic partition it should be on the extended
<Xif> Which package should I install on Ubuntu Dapper to possess the best possible GVim?
<juano> nikitis: first you make extended partition, then the logic partition goes inside
<pbureau> i though linux required a minimun (no matter the ram) swap partition...
<juano> nikitis: mmm i think its only for swap the extended , let me check
<AWOSLappy> http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/awos/trunk/src/kernel/timer.c?revision=104&view=markup
<AWOSLappy> oops wrong paste
<AWOSLappy> Is there any way to get apt-cache (or even dpkg) to show me a list of packages sorted by size?
<juano> nikitis: yeah, nevermind, its only for swap im checking here,
<AWOSLappy> I'm out of disk space and want to remove packages.
<juano> nikitis: try rebuilding your partitions
<dysmas> Akeru: ta
<juano> nikitis: make a sda3 logic ext3 filesystem
<gop> why do I have to be admin to install mx client in windows
<Akeru> dysmas : ?
<dysmas> gh0st: "yes" is the answer, bash scripts have never been strong point tho
<dysmas> Akeru: zenity, couldnt remember what it was called
<sacabonos> Hi all
<nexous> How do I add an external hard-drive to ubuntu?
<nikitis> juano: how do I do that with the gui?
<Akeru> Dybber : :-)
<juano> nikitis: gksudo gparted
<Akeru> nexous : plug it in ? :p
<gu014> how do i automatically mount a 2nd ext3 hardrive upon startup?
<tat__> hello, i have to,oad a irmware for a wlan card, but there is no /lib/hotplug or /usr/lib/hotplug, do i need to install the hotplugd ?? i use kubuntu edgy
<juano> nikitis: but if you follow the installer
<nexous> it is plugged in, USB though, and it doesnt show up.
<mwe> !mount | gu014
<ubotu> gu014: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<juano> nikitis: it will give you a partioner prompt
<nixnoob> can someone help me get my wifi card working under 6.10?
<Akeru> nexous : open a terminal and type dmesg and look for usb informations
<nikitis> yea i'm in partitioner
<nikitis> juano: that's why I can't get this crap to work
<juano> nikitis: well, click right on the space you want to partition
<dysmas> gh0st: k, you can do it, but it will take a bash script to do it, dont have the time just now but you would need to use zenity to get the password, but it would still be supplying the password on the commandline, if this showing up in the process list is a problem im not sure how else you would solve it
<stephen> i need help installing jre after using automax from a help on the forums
<axelf> hay guys, what do I need to lookup in order to disable mouse 1 + mouse 2 = mouse 3
<jo1> Can someone tell me where wine programs are located at?
<gopp2> why do I need to be admin to u se nx client
<juano> nikitis: select new
<gopp2> I mean in windows
<axelf> When I click both at the same time, I want it to do each buttons function, NOT a different one
<gu014> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sacabonos> I work for as network admin in an international school and would like to switch to linux based infrastructure is that the right place to talk?
<gopp2> I have to be admin to install nx client
<nikitis> juano what should I format the /boot to?
<juano> nikitis: ext3 filesystem
<nikitis> juano: same as sda3?
<gopp2> sacabonos,  edubuntu is seems is what you want
<Akeru> sacabonos : Hmmm...maybe you should before get doc on the topics...we can answer precise question only
<|Shadow|> uhh, im running ubuntu on 2 screens
<jo1> Programs installed with wine... where to find them so I can start them?
<|Shadow|> and im running in 1024x768, and the screen kinda scrolls
<Squee> Is there any way to protect against arp spoofing without setting a static arp on every network you connect to?
<gopp2> nx client requires me to have or use admin t install it
<|Shadow|> its like the desktop is bigger than my screen, and i can mouse around to scroll around the desktop
<|Shadow|> how do i just make it fit on my screen?
<juano> nikitis: you need 1 partition ext3 with flag boot on
<nexous> How do i access menus that are disabled, I'm guessing there permissions but, how can i login as root?:
<nixnoob> can anyone help me get my wifi card working?
<sacabonos> first before reading anything I would like to know if my windows based network will be able to make the move to linux or not
<mwe> !wifi | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Akeru> sacabonos : please describe the windows network
<juano> nikitis: and it can be "/"  as well
<squeaks> Akeru, i think chroot is working, i forgot about that little trick, dpkg is re-doing all the updates :)
<Squee> sacabonos: linux can work with active directory if that is what you are asking
<AWOSLappy> I need a list of installed packages sorted by installed size.  How would I do this in Dapper?
<Akeru> squeaks : hehe cool
<drew1313> hello
<nikitis> juano: oh that makes sense.  I was thinking they were already ext3 for some reason
<alecjw> hi. why do ralink cards come up as wlan AND wmasteri n ubuntu? what is wmaster?
<Akeru> Squee : Hmmm...you mean connecting linux client to a windows AD ?
<sacabonos> @Akeru it consist of two servers one for dns and DHCP and the other for ISA server connected to 120 computers at the moment which may expand later
<nikitis> juano: the installer wasn't giving me the option to format them.  That's why I thought it was already
<nikitis> juano: gksudo gparted is letting me do it
<juano> nikitis: ahh.. no no, you need to format to ext3
<juano> nikitis: sure
<gu014> !DiskMounter
<sacabonos> @Squee good to know it can integrate AD tho thx for the tip
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Squee> Akeru: From what I've read you can be the active directory server or connect to it
<Squee> sacabonos: your welcome
<juano> nikitis: after making your partitions you can install
<nikitis> juano: do i need a flag on sda3?
<Squee> Is there any way to protect against arp spoofing without setting a static arp on every network you connect to?
<Akeru> Squee : beeing the AD is easy..connecting to it is kinda hard if I remember well
<Squee> yea that sounds right
<Akeru> sacabonos : Hmmm...linux can handle that
<AWOSLappy> :o
<Akeru> Squee : not sure
<AWOSLappy> You can't be the active directory domain controller with SAMBA except in bleeding-edge
<sacabonos> does it have somthing like ISA server to manage internet access rules on interprise level?
<juano> nikitis: i have 1 big partition, its mount points are "/" "/dev/.static/dev"
<juano> nikitis: and flag is boot
<Squee> AWOSlappy: yea, but it is still possible
<sacabonos> @AWOSlappy: what do you mean by bleeding-edge?
<Akeru> sacabonos : Hmmm nope I won't say that...you might configure his on the router (firewall rules)
<nikitis> juano: I like to use a /boot for boot, and rest for ext3 or lvm.  Old habbit from Redhad 3
<juano> nikitis: sure you can do that
<AWOSLappy> It's only available on the CVS tree...you'd probably think of it as "alpha" or "before beta"
<AWOSLappy> ^ sacabonos
<Nick2> hello, I am trying to setup a DSL internet connection and it won' work. Can anyone help?
<kale> Nick2: yep
<kestaz> how to see how much time from ubuntu install in my pc ?
<Nick2> could you explain how to set it up
<nixnoo1> there are two entries in networking manager, wlan0 and wmaster
<sacabonos> @Akeru: What I want to do with the firewall is really complecated for a router firmware program isn't there any alternatives?
<kale> Nick2: which part? the router or the pc or the wiring?
<dysmas> gh0st: still here?
<Akeru> Squee : Windows server AD cannot provide you with details like uid, gid, shell and such...you'd have to install the unixtool which is as tiresome as migrating the whole stuff
<nikitis> juano: ok, Now it says Prepare Mount Points.  It has /media/sda1 listed but no check for reformat.  / is listed as 27gb which is correct.  It's checked to be formatted.    /media/sda2 is selected 102MB's sda2  is not checked to be formatted what should I select now?
<Nick2> i just need to set it up properly in the Network Settings
<kale> Nick2: ok, open a terminal
<Akeru> sacabonos : Hmmm using the iptables command can give you kinda complicated firewalling rules...
<Nick2> the internet connection works fine in Win XP and Mandriva Linux
<nixnoo1> im confused with this wifi card setup
<Nick2> ok got the terminal open
<bofh80> hello people
<juano> nikitis: nikitis /  should be ext3 filesystem to format
<kale> Nick2: sudo bash
<mewt> hi
<Akeru> kale : "sudo su" is nicer ;)
<nikitis> juano:  selected ext3 from gparted,
<juano> nikitis: ok
<nikitis> juano: why does it want to reformat / and not /boot?
<kale> Akeru: i just want the job done, imho sudo passwd is the first usefull command in ubuntu!
<sacabonos> @Akeru: do you have link describing your suggestion?
<bofh80> can anyone point me to details on installing 6.10 on a dell gx280 with a SATA disk? i'm currently on the live boot atm, but partitioner reports no devices found, dmesg show SATA but no device. i read a little about dmraid, but all docs for 6.06 :(
<juano> nikitis: did you make a /boot ?
<gu014> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nick2> sorry, accidentally exit xchat
<nikitis> juano: i set sda2 with boot flag
<gu014> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Akeru> sacabonos : nope I'm affraid...except the iptables manual which is kinda obsucre
<juano> nikitis: ok, what filesystem type ?
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, did you get an answer to your question?
<sacabonos> @Akeru: how can I reach this command?
<nikitis> ext3, but when I hit forward it doesn't want to reformat it.  However i selected ext3 for the 27gb or '/' and does want to?  Why?
<Akeru> sacabonos : from any linux terminal typing "iptables"
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, about sorting installed packages by size?
<flarese> anyone that have WinTV PVR 350 card running at ubuntu ??? have some problems here....
<Nick2> i need help setting up DSL internet connection
<AWOSLappy> jowi no I didn't
<kale> Nick2: didi you open a terminal and type sudo bash?
<ubuntu> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<metaperl> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mewt> hi, I would like the volume control on my keyboard to control both PCM and Master channels, how can I do this >?
<sacabonos> @Akeru: thx I'll try to look it up in google
<ubuntu> waz up people
<bofh80> anyone? pretty please . . . . .. bwwn foinf R RHIA DOE HOUEA
<Akeru> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Nick2> i'm on mandriva right now so i can't set it up right now.
<Akeru> cool
<hacklab> does anybody know about bnc?
<bofh80> been going at this for hours :(
<AWOSLappy> Do you have an answer for me jowi?
<kale> Nick2: so how am i supposed to help you?
<[1] Algorithmist> howdy folks
<Nick2> could you email me instructions?
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, I got curious so I did some research. here's how I did it "dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -g -r > allfiles.txt"    -  Created allfiles.txt to be opened in an editor since the list can be quite long...
<jkillaz> I have a wlan installed but when I run iwconfig I get unassociated in the output
<hacklab> ?
<kale> Nick2: no, but i can write the commands here
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, sizes are listed in kb
<DCR|> If anybody is willing to help me with some screen reolution issues, please PM me, it would be easier. Thanks and any help is appreciated
<AWOSLappy> jowi well, I have 0 bytes free literally
<Akeru> Jowi : wow that's a nice one !
<juano> nikitis: when both are set to ext3 does it go ?
<AWOSLappy> so I can't write to file :P
<Akeru> gotta love it
<mewt> hi, I would like the volume control on my keyboard to control both PCM and Master channels, how can I do this >?
<AWOSLappy> but jowi that is REALLY cool, thank you!
<juano> nikitis: /boot and / to ext3
<Nick2> ok, i guess i'll just have to print them and then reboot on Ubuntu
<nikitis> juano: the next page says "GRUB will be installed to (hd0)"  I have sda, is that the same thing?
<nkbreau> whats a GDM theme ? "GDM" ?
<dysmas> cigarette time...
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, you're welcome. and thanks Akeru :)
<juano> nikitis: yes
<sdlvx> gnome display manager?
<kale> Nick2: OR, we could just mount your ubuntu partition, chroot into it and install the needed software
<nikitis> juano: does it automatically install grub to the one with /boot?
<nikitis> juano:  or the MBR of the drive?
<nkbreau> i installed ubuntu but its fugly... would u just want to install a GDM ?
<juano> nikitis: MBR
<AWOSLappy> jowi doing sort -g -r | less worked :)
<Xif> How would I remove all packages that match /^vim.*/ with apt?
<flarese> anyone got the hint for getting WinTV PRV 350 to work with ubuntu ??
<juano> nikitis: by default it installs grub on the MBR
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, bah, ruining the fun with the texteditor ;)
<mewt> hi, I would like the volume control on my keyboard to control both PCM and Master channels, how can I do this >?
<nkbreau> i installed beryl but it totally barfed on me
<AWOSLappy> Jowi hehe
<Nick2> and how do i do that?
<nkbreau> so just wanna change the basic default look and feel for now
<kale> Nick2: open a terminal and make sure you are root
<AWOSLappy> Jowi like I said I have no disk space free (df -h reports 0 free and 100% usage) so that's why I need this :P
<alvarezp> mewt, why?
<Nick2> ok terminal open, am root
<[1] Algorithmist> Im having trouble with my LTS DD installation. My eth0 internet connection is not working and after the command: ifconfig, it shows a valid IP address. The support tab for the network shows working IP, broadcast and Mask addresses. I disabled ath0 for it is not needed. I am receiving and sending packets on eth0, but they are not climbing fast, but they are functioning. In previous installations, eth0 worked out of the box... with valid IP's showin
<nikitis> Well here goes
<juano> nikitis: its not bad idea to install grub to the MBR
<juano> nikitis: if you have dual boot with windows
<nikitis> juano: just that MBR links to /boot
<creature_> dose anyone know how to get wpa working on ubuntu 6.10??
<mewt> alvarezp, i have 5.1 headphones and since currently my volume control only lowers the master channel, it only lowers the 2 front speakers
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, first thing that can free up some space is to do a "sudo apt-get clean" to delete downloaded packages that are still laying aroung
<bofh80> can someone confirm i need the alternative CD to install on a SATA disk?
<mewt> letting sound come out from the other speakers
<Akeru> AWOSLappy : cd /tmp, rm some stuff and try the script Jowi gave us
<AWOSLappy> Jowi oh right
<bofh80> no RAID just SATA
<nikitis> juano: i'm old fashioned.  I like grub on /boot or sda2 and not on MBR.  My Bios can tell it to look there
<AWOSLappy> Akeru yeah good ideas
<Jowi> AWOSLappy, that will free up a couple of 100s of meg probably
<AWOSLappy> Jowi, it freed up 5.8M
<Nick2> what next kale?
<nikitis> but i'll do MBR
<kale> Nick2: type "id"
<AWOSLappy> Jowi, I've done this frequently (run out of disk space and run apt-get clean)
<nikitis> it's the new thing
<Nick2> ok done
<juano> nikitis: lol, yea mbr is fine
<kale> Nick2: id=0 ?
<[1] Algorithmist> I can't install updates or access a site..
<juano> nikitis: itll detect windows partition fine on sda1
<alvarezp> mewt, it shouldn't. You should ask how to make the master control lower all of them. (I don't know why or how, btw)
<nikitis> juano: i know it will
<juano> nikitis: i got same config
<[1] Algorithmist> neither can I ping google.com
<SniZ> how can i upgrade edgy to fiesty?
<nikitis> juano: grub is amazing
<[1] Algorithmist> SniZ, fiesty is out?
<mewt> alvarezp, ideally the master would just control total control to all channels :S it doesnt tho
<juano> nikitis: i got /dev/hda1 windowz and /dev/hdc1 Penguin
<Flannel> SniZ: #ubuntu+1 (depending on the day, there may be special instructions)
<Nick2> yes it says uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<jkillaz> please what should I do with this message?  Driver 'ipw2200' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<[1] Algorithmist> SniZ, isn't that v7... something?
<kale> Nick2: good, we are really root
<jkillaz> how can I update this driver
<nikitis> juano: you'd freak if you know my partitioning scheme on my FC6 machine desktop
<juano> nikitis: lol
<the_hammer> hi all
<kale> Nick2: next, which partition is your ubuntu partition?
<juano> nikitis: how is it set up ??
<the_hammer> anyone here have wireless laptops with pcmia cards?
<SniZ> [1] Algorithmist> i think yes, becouse it can be downloadable from ftp
<bofh80> ok, can i ask, has ANYONE installed ubuntu 6.10 on SATA disk ? ANYONE?
<Nick2> it is hda6
<juano> nikitis: FC6 is out ??? lol, last one i had was FC4
<alvarezp> mewt, exactly. You should ask in #alsa how to make the master lower all channels.
<AWOSLappy> Well thank you Jowi and Akeru.
<kale> Nick2: mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/
<Flannel> SniZ, [1] Algorithmist, Feisty is still alpha.
<juano> nikitis: well, FC5 i used also
<Akeru> bofh80 : yup
<Akeru> AWOSLappy : you'r welcome ;)
<AWOSLappy> :)
<bofh80> Akeru, did you have to use the alternative CD?
<tim167> hi, can someone help me repair APT ? i cant install anything anymore ! thanks
<juano> nikitis: hows FC6 ??
<nikitis> juano: i have 3 harddrives.  1 sda has grub on MBR, sda1 is linux.   On sda2 is 80gb is NTFS.  On HDD 2 is Linux hdg(Software Raid), hdf is linux too (Software Raid)
<Akeru> bofh80 : nope, desktop
<Nick2> it says can't find /dev/hda6/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<kale> Nick2: did you forget a space?
<bofh80> Akeru, i have normal 6.10 cd in atm, it don't detect the disk :( < Desktop , alternative cd. . . . .  i'm d/l that now cos this won't pick it up
<slavik> anyone use beryl on beta nvidia driver on a 7800 or 7900 line of cards?
<nikitis> Getting Grub to see hdg and hdf in the right order and be able to chainload ntfs is crazy
<mewt> alvarezp, thanks will try that
<nixnoo1> can someone walk me through the wifi configuration i cant get it right.
<nikitis> juano: FC6 is nice actually.  Better than ubuntu in some ways.  But lacking in others
<Akeru> bofh80 : yeah it happens on new sata disk controller...this is kinda annoying and hard to fix
<frojnd> Temp3:       +72C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = thermistor  !! what is Temp3 ??
<Nick2> mnt/
<Nick2> yes i did
<nikitis> juano: more difficult to setup, but has better support for Dual monitors
<Flannel> bofh80: didn't detect the disk?  Is your BIOS set to boot from CD?  Since, even if the disk doesn't work, it should do *something*
<juano> nikitis: LOL, poor PC , must suffer of confusion when it boots up
<kale> Nick2: "mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/", this gives an error?
<bofh80> Akeru, ahhh cool. :( what sata controller you using?
<tim167> apt is broken, can someone help me ? _________     thanks      !
<juano> nikitis: ahh i see
<Nick2> no, not now, forgot space before
<nixnoo1> Can someone please walk me throught the wifi config i cant get it right
<slavik> tim167: what exactly is broken? what errors do you receive?
<juano> nikitis: yea, i liked fc4
<nikitis> Repositories are a ton better aptitude.  Yum = awesome.  You don't have to worry about kernel matching with nvidia drivers.  Yum handles it
<kale> Nick2: mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<VBoxUserMallek> irctest, anybody able to read this?
<bofh80> Flannel, this is Dell 380, bios is crap, disk has windows on it. literally not appearing in dmesg or Gparted (which shows nothing at all)
<[1] Algorithmist> is it a fact that eth0 works out of the box - most of the time? what would be my problem, having had ubuntu from all hoary on, kubuntu and even DD, this being a DD fresh install..?
<nikitis> fc4 was buggy though
<bofh80> Flannel, dell 280 sorry
<juano> nikitis: i had ubuntu 5.10 also, pretty lame and buggy
<bofh80> Flannel, whoops
<nikitis> juano: ubuntu has better hardware detection though.  It even detected my wireless network card. FC6 couldn't
<juano> nikitis: yeah. well i got it running pretty good though,
<Nick2> ok got it
<Flannel> bofh80: yes, well, booting should still be possible from CD, you'll just need some magic key combination r something (that's more common on laptops)
<bofh80> Flannel, this IS the bootcd > xchat running on bootcd just can't install . . .
<Akeru> bofh80 : dunno it is the ata_piix module
<alecjw> hi. this is proably a really stupid question, but how do i run the widget maker?
<slavik> tim167: what exactly is broken? what errors do you receive?
<tim167> slavik : Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Flannel> bofh80: Ah.  In that case, alternate will fix your issue ;)
<juano> nikitis: yeah thats 1 of the most important things
<killaz> guys how can I update the wpa2000 driver?
<nikitis> juano:  FC6 also uses the 2.6.19 kernel. while ubuntu is stuck on 1.6.17
<juano> nikitis: hardware detection
<nikitis> err 2.6.17
<slavik> tim167: what are you trying to do when you get that error?
<killaz> I mean the ipw2000
<bofh80> Flannel, o_O cool. i wait for d/l......... thanks
<tim167> slavik: sudo apt-get update
<killaz> I just upgrade my system
<killaz> but now I get this message: ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
<juano> nikitis: yea 2.6.17
<Flannel> nikitis: feisty has 2.6.20 kernel.
<Xif> Anyone knows where the GVim launcher hides in the Application menu?
<bofh80> Akeru, thanks for information, means i know to try normal disk on SATA first in future. :)
<slavik> tim167: have you tried using synaptic?
<nikitis> juano: FC6 always has latest kernel, later than any other distro
<killaz> and iwconfig give me this: eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"chob"
<Akeru> bofh80 : hehe
<killaz> unassociated...
<killaz> :-(
<tim167> slavik: yes, same error, after synaptic gui shows for a few seconds
<devin_> anyone running feisty ?
<nikitis> juano: basically it has all the latest stuff.  but sometimes buggy.  WHere as Ubuntu lags behind with the stable stuff.  And that is kind of nice imo
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Flannel> devin_: #ubuntu+1 for feisty stuff ;)  thanks
<slavik> tim167: you're on edgy, correct?
<tim167> slavik yes
<nikitis> That's why for my production laptop, and business I use ubuntu cause it's stable.  And for my high end desktop I use the latest test stuff.
<juano> nikitis: yea, sometimes stable and older is better than newer
<Nick2> still there kale?
<nikitis> juano: agreed
<kale> Nick2: yes
<Nick2> what do i do next?
<kale> Nick2: did you run the mount -o ... command ?
<nixnoo1> hey if ubuntu supports my wifi card it will be listed as wlan0 yes?
<Nick2> yes
<killaz> noone can guide me through this?
<juano> nikitis: yeah
<slavik> tim167: do the following in a terminal: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<kale> Nick2: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<nixnoo1> i love being ignored.
<slavik> tim167: looks like there is a patch out to fix the issue so try to upgrade everything as soon as it works
<shatrat^sleep> nixnoo1, you should get married
<HymnToLife> nixnoo1, not necessarily, it can be eth2, ath0...
<kale> Nick2: chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<nixnoo1> i am married
<HymnToLife> it depends on the driver it uses
<Flannel> !repeat | nixnoo1
<ubotu> nixnoo1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shatrat> that explains it
<Nick2> ok i did th
<Nick2> ok kale, i did that
<slavik> tim167: did it work?
<tim167> slavik: if i upgrade my kernel, then sound doesnt work anymore, i did that before, but downgraded
<nixnoo1> hymntolife i have wlan0 and wmaster0 listed
<nikitis> juano: i can do anything in fedora, but ubuntu uses different software.  Fedora it's anaconda for their installer.  Ubuntu, they use gpart for their partitioning
<nixnoo1> neither seem to work.
<nikitis> thus my issues
<kale> Nick2: apt-get install dhclient dhcpcd
<Akeru> Okay guys, gotta go
<slavik> tim167: could be that the sound modules need to be upgraded for the new kernel, too
<Akeru> See you
<nikitis> juano: how is ubuntu with tablet pc's?
<tim167> slavik: yes apt works now tank you !
<slavik> tim167: good, I am not sure about the sound.
<tommyv> XMMS froze on me and my system monitor wont load... how can i force quit it from the terminal?
<Nick2> kale, it does this when i type that last command:  Reading package lists... Done
<Nick2> Building dependency tree... Done
<Nick2> E: Couldn't find package dhclient
<tim167> slavik: my sound is a delicate issue, i took alot of time tweaking it, ao for rme hammerfall dsp soundcard...
<kale> Nick2: then we'll just take dhcpcd
<slavik> tim167: unfamiliar territory for me, sorry
<kale> Nick2: apt-get install dhcpcd
<slavik> tim167: did you install any modules from maker's web site?
<tim167> slavik: i wonder if i can upgrade everything except for the kernel
<Algorithmist> might anyone be able to assist with my eth0 problem?
<juano> nikitis: yea and synaptic vs rpm package manager
<dysmas> gh0st: if your still here i can send you a little script to try
<tommyv> XMMS froze on me and my system monitor wont load... how can i force quit it from the terminal?
<y0hm> tommy try killall xmms
<tommyv> thanks y0hm
<Nick2> kale, it does the same thing now
<tim167> slavik, no the drivers are specific alsa drivers i think
<kale> Nick2: apt-cache search dhcp
<psychovision> newbie aks what ver. to put on desktop? I have Sempron64... should I go for 32bit ubuntu or 64bit?
<juano> nikitis: i have no idea actually, never tried it on tablet PC
<y0hm> t;)
<kale> Nick2: find a dhcp client package
<slavik> tim167: you should be able to upgrade everything but the kernel
<slavik> tim167: in synaptic mark all upgrades then deselect the kernel-image package (not exactly sure if that is the right package)
<nikitis> Anyone try ubuntu on tablet PC?
<y0hm> psych i have the best experience ( compatability ... ) with 32 bit distros even though all my machines are 64 bit
<deafboy> Anyone had problems playing wma's in totem lately? an update not to long ago broke it i think
<Algorithmist> also, at installation, there was no inquiry for root or password for root. I tried to login as the user: root, with the password for the only user setup during installation, and I tried logging in root with no password as previous installations have been done. From what I can tell, the user root does not exist...?
<Nick2> kale, last command gives me this:   root@localhost:/# apt-get install dhcpcd
<Nick2> Reading package lists... Done
<Nick2> Building dependency tree... Done
<Nick2> E: Couldn't find package dhcpcd
<Nick2> root@localhost:/# apt-cache search dhcp
<Nick2> dhcp3-client - DHCP Client
<Nick2> dhcp3-common - Common files used by all the dhcp3* packages
<Nick2> dhcp3-server - DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment
<deafboy> *wmv
<Nick2> ltsp-server-standalone - Complete LTSP server environment
<y0hm> but yoour mileage may vary ;)
<Algorithmist> wtf Nick2
<Nick2> ltsp-server - Basic LTSP server environment
<juano> nikitis: i liked YUM lol
<kale> Nick2: apt-get install dhcp3-client
<tim167> slavik yes i looked at that one time, but i hesitated to do it...sound must really keep in order, important to me...
<nikitis> juano: synaptic isn't far behind, but it could improve in some areas
<psychovision> y0hm: i have tried live cd 64bit, and worked fine.. What are problems you had?
<psychovision> i want to install it
<slavik> tim167: read on how to force the kernel package to not be upgraded ... pretty sure someone here can help you
<tim167> !enter | Nick2
<ubotu> Nick2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<y0hm> some dependency problems with apps like vmware server & other sthuff
<Flannel> Algorithmist: correct, ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it's disabled.
<Flannel> !root | Algorithmist
<ubotu> Algorithmist: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<y0hm> it'll probably work but it is more hassle for a beginner
<tim167> slavik: ok thanks!
<Algorithmist> thank you Flannel, would you have any ideas for my eth0 problem?
<deafboy> I can't play wmv's in totem anymore it crashes, anyone else have this issue?
<psychovision> i need to run lamp.. this is also confusing.. should i go for server ver. or desktop ?
<Flannel> psychovision: are you planning on using it as a desktop?
<psychovision> yes..
<Nick2> ok, it says now that dhcp3 is already the newest verison
<Flannel> psychovision: get the desktop.
<psychovision> and in need of lamp for testing
<Flannel> !lamp | psychovision, here's a lamp howto (url)
<slavik> psychovision: no difference, except default packages that are isntalled, server version is more compact, no X and such
<ubotu> psychovision, here's a lamp howto (url): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kale> Nick2: good, we have a dhcp client installed
<y0hm> you can get the alt cd version , then u can either do a desktop or a command line install , whatever you like !
<kale> Nick2: next we should set up the config file
<kale> Nick2: it think its /etc/networking/interfaces
<psychovision> one more question. did anyone tried to start macromedia studio thrum wine?
<sinnadyr> have anyone installed ubuntu on their 965-chipset? Because I cant, and I see a lot of other people have the same issues as I do. If someone has managed to do this, please telle me
<kev_b> HELP NEEDED: can anyone give me a hand trying to work out why user switching stopped working on my system (gnome)? It seems to no longer launch a new x session when I use switch user or fast user switch applet and I can't figure out why or what to do...
<Nick2> i tried cd to that directory, it says it doesn't exist
<jakob___> is there any chance to get a more verbose output during boot? The system hangs during boot, but i can't see where.
<kale> Nick2: cd /etc/networking
<y0hm> jakob i think alt F1 or F2
<y0hm> during boot
<kale> Nick2: interfaces is not a directory
<nomasteryoda> jakob__, yes... press esc, then edit the first grub line...
<nomasteryoda> with e
<y0hm> or even ctrl alt ..
<Algorithmist> I suppose Ill just reboot and try again.. since Im hitting a roadblock here..
<Landon> Hey all, I have a question: I installed Photoshop on my computer, used WINE, everything is working great. Only problem is that when I try to use my text tool, it won't let me, saying that it "Could not complete your request because system defaults could not be obtained." Anyone have a fix for this?
<nomasteryoda> then remove splash and quiet
<nomasteryoda> that will give full listing
<jakob___> nomasteryoda, k thx.
<nomasteryoda> np
<Nick2> i'll figure this out later. bye
<dysmas> yay halflife2 just started working
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<bosozoku> nomasteryoda, yeah, splash/quiet is bad
<nomasteryoda> yes
<bosozoku> i want to see what's going on when booting
<nomasteryoda> but noobs need it
<tonyyarusso> !noob | nomasteryoda
<bosozoku> splash w/o quiet is ok
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nomasteryoda> me too
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<y0hm> masteryoda , isnt there a file containing the boot log as well  ???, i keep forgetting its name ...
<nomasteryoda> tonyyarusso, ok..
<nomasteryoda> i don't do that much
<nomasteryoda> y0hm, sure
<nomasteryoda> /var/log/boot.log i think
<j3g> anyone know a way to get the FULL path for a given process? i don't mean "which <process>"
<y0hm> thx ;)
<dysmas> lots of traffic could be avoided if things were j-f-g'd first
<deafboy> totem won't play wmv's... can anyone help?
<keeganX> Anyone know where I can get some help on installing Enemy Territory?
<deafboy> will play all other codecs
<variant> deafboy: if the wmv is infected with drm then you can;t play it
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<Viglen> hey
<variant> keeganX: yeah, it's a simple thing.. whats up?
<Landon> Hey all, I have a question: I installed Photoshop on my computer, used WINE, everything is working great. Only problem is that when I try to use my text tool, it won't let me, saying that it "Could not complete your request because system defaults could not be obtained." Anyone have a fix for this?
<deafboy> variant: i've played these before, but now totem just crashes
<Viglen> i'm having problems with my login setup
<stephen> i cant update my systen
<Viglen> i cant open the manager
<y0hm> with all due respect , what does jfg* mean ?
<stephen> ive tried to install jre
<nikitis> Anyone know how to get ubuntu setup on a tecra toshiba?
<keeganX> variant: When I try to join servers I get this error. "cannot write to hunkusage.dat"
<nikitis> tablet
<slyfox> Why is it that I cannot delete files properly form windows, I have mounted with full read and write permission my windows box and whenever I try to delete a large file, say 600mg, it kind of hangs as if deleting for Linux means pulling the file from windows box to linux box and then deleting. Can I delete fiels straight from windows box via CIFS mounting ?
<deafboy> variant:gxine also crashes when playing them
<variant> keeganX: odd, have you fully patched it?
<Viglen> when i open it, it does the loading clock, then it disappears
<dysmas> y0hm ... err...
<nomasteryoda> keeganX, the file is binary and to execute is what you need it todo to install.. "./filename" will work .. i've done that before
<shatrat> Landon, you might check appdb.winehq.org for the PS entry.  There might be a workaround there, sounds to me like it isnt finding your fonts perhaps.
<Viglen> nothing opens
<Viglen> :(
<Viglen> why?
<variant> deafboy: ok, dunno then sorry
<Landon> Thanks shatrat, I'll give it a try
<keeganX> variant: is 2.60 the fully patched version?
<variant> nomasteryoda: thats not his problem
<variant> keeganX: thre is 2.60p or 2.60b i can't remember which.. probably b
<variant> but that shouldn't be it, sounds more like permissions error
<Viglen> anyone?
<dysmas> y0hm: it means go to google and look it up, often its rude ... but sometimes a much better way to get help
<keeganX> variant: Do you have any ideas?
<y0hm> i c !
<Phopsy> Hey team - one slight problem with ALSA sound. I've got a VIA 8237 chip with onboard SPDIF, only I'm not getting any sound through it. I did, however, get sound when I was running the LiveCD. Strange twist, but it's the truth. Can anyone suggest something?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<variant> take alook for hunkusage.dat in teh install folder and the config folder in your home dir. check the permisisons on that
<Viglen> anyone, my login screen setup
<shatrat> Phopsy, try fiddling with your "alsamixer" settings, maybe its muted.
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<keeganX> variant: I've been looking around and it said to do this to fix it " et +set fs_game tcetest +set com_hunkmegs 256 "
<variant> keeganX: run updatedb && slocate hunkusage.dat
<gh0st> dysmas: here am i
<shatrat> Viglen, you mean the setup for gdm?
<Phopsy> Shatrat: Already tried that extensively. It made it work when running the CD, but now it doesn't do anything
<variant> keeganX: did that work?
<kev_b> Help Plz: can anyone give me a hand trying to work out why user switching stopped working on my system (gnome)? It seems to no longer launch a new x session when I use switch user or fast user switch applet and I can't figure out why or what to do...
<dysmas> gh0st: wb,
<Viglen> yeah, from system > admin > Login screen setup
<dysmas> gh0st: erm, will see if the im thing works to save the conversation being so fragmented
<keeganX> variant: No I just get this error " Sys_Error: Sys_LoadDll(ui) failed, no corresponding .so file found in fs_homepath or fs_basepath "
<variant> kev_b: I noticed that you asked that a while ago, unfortunatly the number of users asking questions far outweighs the number answering them, you might want to wait a while and try again
<gh0st> dysmas: you've written it yourseld? thanks!
<shatrat> Phopsy, I dont know what else to try, sound isnt my thing.  Theres a big sound problem diagnosing thread stickied in the multimedia forum at ubuntuforums.org
<variant> keeganX: did the slocate show the file?
<gh0st> dysmas: you could paste it on pastebin
<Phopsy> Shatrat: Yeah, I tried that one. It said the same thing as you did :) Never mind, thanks anyway.
<Viglen> im running gnome
<keeganX> variant: Yes it did
<gh0st> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<variant> keeganX: what are the permisions on it?
<shatrat> Viglen, what happens when you type "gksudo gdmsetup" in terminal?
<kev_b> variant: yeah, i know... i'll wait a while thx
<gh0st> dysmas: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dysmas> gh0st: will do, there is some exlpaining to go with it
<keeganX> variant: read only and read-write for root
<keeganX> variant: Should I run the game as root?
<nomasteryoda> no
<variant> keeganX: while that would work, it is a very very bad idea
<gh0st> dysmas: just add as comments ;-) thanks! btw, have you written it, just curious
<Viglen> shatrat, Could not access GDM configuration file.
<variant> keeganX: there are unpatched remote access vulnerabilities in et for linux
<linuxnewbie756> anyone know how to use gaim to see what your ip address is? i am trying to see if my proxy is set up right in gaim
<dysmas> gh0st: k, yeah, its only 2 lines ;)
<variant> keeganX: if you run the installer as the user and install it to your home directory instead you wont have that problem
<shatrat> Viglen, does it mention where the GDM configuration file is?
<nixnoo1> k
<melon> guys.. i upgraded to edgy earlier.. and have a problem with bittorrent - i've never had an issue with more than one torrent - but now with edgy - it instead gives me the error "Couldn't Listen: (98, 'Address already in use')"
<keeganX> variant: So don't install it as a super user?
<Viglen> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Viglen> no.
<variant> keeganX: basically
<variant> keeganX: I didn't
<variant> keeganX: and mine works fine
<variant> keeganX: copy all your map files and configs over to the directory created in your home dir after the install
<variant> keeganX: if you have any that is
<gh0st> dysmas: i have to go soon, so please post ;-)
<Viglen> ?>
<dysmas> gh0st: 2 seconds
<gh0st> hehe
<shatrat> Viglen, im looking for the gdm configuration file
<Viglen> oh, okay  tyt
<dysmas> gh0st: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3504/
<gh0st> dysmas: thanks, will try that out now!
<gh0st> bye
<variant> keeganX: i'm off, /msg me if it works for you.. (you have to be registered with nickserve to do that though on this network - /msg nickserv help for more info)
<dysmas> gh0st: you can then create a launcher on your desktop to run it
<tamacracker> Does anyone know the name of the applet that looks up themes on the internet for you? and you can download em?
<dysmas> gh0st: cya
<variant> tamacracker: themes for what?
<variant> tamacracker: gtk themes?
<tamacracker> Gnome
<linux_kid> Is Gparted Non-Destructive? (In other words, will it break my partitions when I use it AND will it move files so that they all fit on the smaller partition?)
<variant> tamacracker: that would be gtk-themeswitch off the top of  my head
<dysmas> gh0st: oh! to run it you will need to run "sh mounttc.sh"
<tamacracker> gtk-themeswitch?
<variant> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<variant> tamacracker: check those links for more info.. i don't know any more
<shatrat> Viglen, is there stuff in your /etc/gdm directory?
<tamacracker> ok gonna check for package manager
<tamacracker> ok
<vsclan_dolidoli> i've problem...
<Viglen> yeah
<vsclan_dolidoli> when I control volume bar, sound doesn't work
<Viglen> gdm.conf
<nkbreau> hey everyone, I've just gotten beryl working on my ubuntu install, but the menu bar disapears... suggestions ??
<sivik> how do i get true type fonts to install in linux
<shatrat> nkbreau, #ubuntu-xgl
<nkbreau> thanks.
<y0hm> nkbreau reload your window-decorator
<shatrat> Viglen, there should be more stuff than that.
<nkbreau> how do i do that y0hm ?
<Viglen> yeah
<Viglen> there are
<Viglen>  item
<nkbreau> nevermind, found it
<Viglen> 10 items
<sivik> !truetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<y0hm> type beryl-manager in terminal
<shatrat> Viglen, k, then im not sure what the problem is.  Are there read write permissions on them as owner? ls -l
<vsclan_dolidoli> I copied trutype fonts from windows partition
<nkbreau> y0hm - didnt seem to work
<Viglen> i dont know
<Viglen> :S
<sivik> is there a way to decrease the amount of time between asking for a password when using sudo in cli/terminal
<y0hm> normally , if installed correctly you get a beryl_pop-up menu
<nkbreau> the linux menu bar with Applications, Places, System ,etc.. also stops working
<whonicca> is there a lightweight ubuntu installation?
<sivik> whonicca, server install
<y0hm> which allows you to select & reload options & stuff
<preaction> sivik: you mean between failed attempts? no that's by design
<nkbreau> the red beryl logo shows up for a few seconds
<nkbreau> and when i switch workspaces i get the cool cube effect
<shatrat> Viglen, ls -l will list files along with details about them.  Also, you should have a factory-gdm.conf and maybe a gdm.conf-custom
<whonicca> sivik, does it operate exactly like desktop?
<whonicca> just less packages
<Viglen> yeah
<Viglen> they're all here
<whonicca> i want to have more control on what gets setup
<nkbreau> but the application and gnome menus disapear and stop working
<y0hm> type  emerald --replace in terminal & see what that gives you !
<Viglen> should i replace gdm.conf with factory
<nixnoo1> can someone help me with wifi setup.
<nkbreau> what does that do ?
<deafboy> Isn't w32codecs in the ubuntu repositories?
<y0hm> emerald is the standard beryl-wondow decorator
<y0hm> *window
<nixnoo1> my wireless network is not detected.
<shatrat> Viglen, I really dont know, maybe you should google your error, "could not access GDM conf" or whatever.  Im not sure why its not opening it if its there, and gdmconf is run as root.
<jatt> sivik: I think you can adjust that with that the timestamp_timeout option in the /etc/sudoers file (<sivik> is there a way to decrease the amount of time between asking for password when using sudo in cli/terminal)
<dysmas> nixnoo1: open a terminal and type in "iwconfig" does it say much?
<shatrat> Viglen, wish I could be more help, I have to go do some errands before everybody closes up though
<nkbreau> y0hm - didnt do anything
<Viglen> it's okay
<nkbreau> it just sat there,... no output in the console
<Viglen> thanks :)
<john78934> hey, anyone out there able to give some help regarding nvidia resolutions?
<nixnoo1> it says wmaster0 wlan9
* juano__ is away: Gone away for now.
<dysmas> nixnoo1:  does it list an ESSID in the information anywhere?
<y0hm> nkbreau , you are very close , if the cube is working , then it sounds to me that your window decorator is not loaded  , or perhaps you need to tweak your xorg.conf for xgl
<nkbreau> ok, thanks
<nkbreau> I've gotta run, bt be back later tonight.
<dysmas> nkbreau: what happens if you just type "emerald" into a terminal?
<tamacracker> im tryin to find Gnome-Art in my Package Manager but it's not there... does anyone know where i can get it?
<nkbreau> emerald: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager.
<nikitis> is there a way to ctrl + V something into terminal?  without having to right click and hit paste?
<dysmas> nkbreau: and if you use "emerald --replace"?
<nkbreau> emerald is there, i have the icon in the topbar
<nkbreau> when i do that nothing happens, it just hangs there
<jatt> nikitis: shift + insert
<y0hm> nkbreau ,did u add the various glx options to your xorg.conf ?
* juano__ is back.
<nixnoo1> no essid listed anywhere.
<dysmas> nkbreau: sucks ... mine did the same for a while, think that fixed it tho...
<nkbreau> not sure I'll have to double check once i get home
<nixnoo1> wait
<vsclan_dolidoli> xgl can anti-aliasing display?
<nkbreau> ok thanks, I'll be back l;ater. with an update
<john78934> http://neon-net.servebeer.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/myth6.jpg
<nixnoo1> it said ESSID: " " under wlan0
<john78934> i'm having issues with resolutions in ubuntu with an nvidia driver
<vsclan_dolidoli> !anti-aliasing
<dysmas> nixnoo1: ok, try to typying "iwconfig wlan9 essid any"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anti-aliasing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidko> Has anybody else here encountered a crash with the X update?
<dysmas> nixnoo1: and then wait a few seconds, and type "iwconfig" again, then see if your router name has popped up
<nixnoo1> dysmas it says nothing
<mattva01> are there any 6.10 DVD install images?
<nixnoo1> no
<vsclan_dolidoli> john78934, oh SAMSUNG TV.
<nikitis> jatt: that didn't work
<john78934> vsclan_dolidoli yeah... basically doing a mythtv setup
<cld2> anyone know of a repo with the latest gaim betas? thanks.
<shatrat> mattva01, there are, its a waste of bandwidth though, imo
<shatrat> cld2, youre the third person ive seen ask about beta 6, whats so special in this beta that everyone wants it so fast?
<stephen> violot
<john78934> vsclan_dolidoli: having issues with it getting into the correct resolution; long story short i'm using the nvidia driver and it only gives me two resolution settings 640x480 and 800x600
<bigfuzzyjesus_> list
<roler> i'm re-installing ubuntu onto my laptop. I cannot format my partition because it has my home directory files in it. All other directories have been cleared. When I am installing off of the live cd, it says "Filesystems used by the system / must be reformatted for use by this installer" How can I get aruond this?!?!
<jatt> nikitis: I've just tested it copying data from firefox and pasting it in gnome-terminal
<nolimitsoya_> howcome some of my applications dont show up in my menu, even when theyve created .desktop-files? fex: http://pastebin.com/871595
<Landon> Hey all, I still can't figure out my fonts on Photoshop 7 through WINE. It's not working still, and shatrat, it wasn't on that site either
<nikitis> jatt: hmm i just tried it too and it's not working ?
<cld2> shatrat: well, im looking for beta4 for the bug fixes and the inclusion of gaim-text
<jatt> strange...
<cld2> shatrat: and beta5 is allegedly faster.
<Landon> Hey all, I have a question: I installed Photoshop on my computer, used WINE, everything is working great. Only problem is that when I try to use my text tool, it won't let me, saying that it "Could not complete your request because system defaults could not be obtained." Anyone have a fix for this?
<cld2> Landon: it has to do with fonts
<shatrat> Landon, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1336 is the entry for photoshop 7 on appdb
<Landon> cld2: I know, but I can't figure it out
<cld2> Landon: what version of Photoshop did you get working? 7 or a CS?
<Landon> 7
<Viglen> hey
<Viglen> something is wrong with my ubuntu
<Viglen> how do i uninstall kde
<julian> anybody know why Gnome Terminal isn't giving me true transparency?  I have beryl installed and working correctly.  All I see is the desktop background
<nikitis> jatt: i tried it on my other ubuntu and shift insert did work
<Viglen> !uninstall kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Landon> shatrat: It's not there
<whonicca> so after i finish installing the server edition all i need to do to get a basic gnome install is apt-get gnome?
<nolimitsoya_> could anyone please point me in the direction of some sort of documentation for menu items and .desktopfiles then?
<whonicca> or would that pull in everything in ubuntu?
<vsclan_dolidoli> john78934, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pbureau> I am using gnome-networkmanager and evrythign works but, everytime I boot my laptop I have to "choose" a network to connect to, anyone know how to make it have a "default" unless I decide to select another (when I go to coffee shop)...
<vsclan_dolidoli> check section "Screen"
<gnomefreak> Viglen: removing libqt3-mt will remove any app that uses qt (all kde apps)
<john78934> Section "Monitor"
<john78934>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<john78934>         Option          "DPMS"
<john78934>         HorizSync       28-80
<john78934>         VertRefresh     43-60
<john78934> EndSection
<john78934> i'm assuming that is my samsung tv
<diesel> jawel zie je wel
<john78934> Section "Monitor"
<john78934>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<john78934>         Option          "DPMS"
<john78934>         HorizSync       28-80
<john78934>         VertRefresh     43-60
<john78934> EndSection
<john78934> whoops, wrong clipboard
<diesel> effe wennen m,aar vraag maar raak hier int engels dan
<shatrat> John, every time you do that Steve Ballmer violates a kitten.
<diesel> ken je een console??
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me install Gnome-Art, this site gives directions but it's not working: http://www.miketech.net/gnome-art/
<john78934> hah, right on, i'll hold off on it
<shatrat> !paste|john78934
<ubotu> john78934: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Landon> cld2: Any ideas?
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me install Gnome-Art, this site gives directions but it's not working: http://www.miketech.net/gnome-art/
<[H5N1] > So how do I get rid of totem-mozilla?
<kev_b> pbureau: do you mean wireless network?
<[H5N1] > It wants to remove ubuntu-desktop if I want to remove totem-mozilla
<[H5N1] > Ridiculous.
<sdlvx> i have a problem with my asus video card, they changed the device ID from ATI to ASUS, and the fglrx drivers arent recognizing them
<pbureau> kev_b- yep
<john78934> vsclan_dolidoli anywho - would i be able to define the screen resolutions in that line by doing a subsection?
<tamacracker> Can someone please help me install Gnome-Art, this site gives directions but it's not working: http://www.miketech.net/gnome-art/
<kev_b> pbureau: i switched to nm-applet yesterday, have you tried it?
<Jowi> tamacracker, "sudo apt-get install gnome-art"
<linux_kid> diesel: Ich nehme an, da du deutsch bist. Das IRC Fhrung #ubuntu-de
<Jowi> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<killaz> hi can someone guide me through the installation of wlan on edgy? I tried almost anbything, tutorial on the net.. but no luck
<diesel> nee dutch
<Jowi> tamacracker, you need universe repo enabled
<kris^> where can i get an identd for ubuntu?  i just installed
<killaz> wpa is like buggy on edgy?
<Zambezi> My IDE1 is broke, when I try to install I get a red screen. Is it possible the motherboard is broke?
<Zambezi> My IDE1 is broke, when I try to install I get a red screen. Is it possible the motherboard is broke?
<diesel> i was inviting a new ubuntu user ralph to join this linux group
<tamacracker> i need universe enabled? i do that through the package manager, yes?
<Jowi> yes tamacracker
<Zambezi> Sorry. I didn't mean to post it twice. I tried to do a clear which was the messages before.
<variant> tamacracker: it's quite simple to just uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kris^> is there an ubuntu package that has an identd?
<vsclan_dolidoli> john78934, dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<variant> tamacracker: just remove the # from the front of the line that contains the universe URL
<tamacracker> yeah
<variant> kris^: yes
<variant> kris^: many
<davidohagan> Hi there, would anyone be able to help me? Ubuntu stalls at 6% when I try to install it.
<ElPenguin> hi all, is the intel 3945 wireless driver on the latest livecd?
<kris^> what is the most common one?
<ElPenguin> davidohagan: did you verify the burned media?
<variant> slidentd sidentd pidentd oidentd nullidentd midentd
<variant> kris^: dunno, i don't use identd
<Galga> !seen anon32 ?
<gh0st> hi again, i've got a problem: my HD doesn't mount anymore!? how can i reformat it ?
<kris^> how do you fake it then?
<variant> kris^: why do you want it? if it's to get rid of the ~ in your nick on quakenet im gonna /slap you :)
<ElPenguin> gh0st: stick in the livecd and use fdisk, or just go through a new install
<tamacracker> variant this is the error i get in terminal: E: Couldn't find package gnome-art
<variant> kris^: fake it? I have no use for identd and i don't use any services which reuqire it
<davidohagan> I can't the verify option on the CD doesn't work
<killaz> anyone using wpa and ubuntu 6.10 who can guide me through this?
<Galga> how do i see someone is online or not ?
<variant> tamacracker: is there a package called gnome-art?
<Galga> !anyone seen anon32
<variant> tamacracker: do apt-cache search gnome-art
<tamacracker> ok
<gh0st> ElPenguin : what was the graphic formatation tool called?
<vsclan_dolidoli> ElPenguin, I use I 3945, I works well
<high-freq> anyone know how to fix this error... ./lib/rex/socket/ssl_tcp_server.rb:4:in `require': no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError)   ...and openssl is installed already
<variant> kris^: do apt-cache search identd
<intrepidus> Quick question: is it easy to set up a laptop to display to both the laptop screen, and a projector?
<Jowi> tamacracker, you need to "sudo apt-get update" first
<tamacracker> that does nothing.
<tamacracker> ok
<intrepidus> I can't seem to find anything about it
<cypherdelic> hello i need support for my video card, its not support under edgy
<ElPenguin> gh0st: gparted?
<variant> cypherdelic: which card is it?
<ElPenguin> vsclan_dolidoli: on the latest livecd? i won't have internet to download it without the driver
<vsclan_dolidoli> yeh
<ElPenguin> thanks :)
<cypherdelic> dont know exactly, its a new nvidia go
<cypherdelic> device manager says unknown
<variant> cypherdelic: yeah, it's supported by installing hte nvidia drivers
<variant> !nvidia | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gh0st> ElPenguin: the problem is, it doesn't detect it
<nrdb> I have just setup a vncserver on a remote computer, I am connecting to it via OpenVPN, but the vncviewer is showing bad color, I think it is using a 256 color palette, I told the vncserver to use a color depth of 16, anyone know why the color isn't correct ?
<variant> cypherdelic: follow the guide there
<tamacracker> saweeeeet
<gh0st> ElPenguin: or wait, it did
<vsclan_dolidoli> Pro/wireless 3945ABG Network , Intel Corporation <--
<cypherdelic> i did im using current package nvidia-glx 1.0.8776
<vsclan_dolidoli> auto-detected
<cypherdelic> it is not supported
<Jowi> nrdb, press F8 in the vnc window and see if you can enable it
<ElPenguin> gh0st: it doesn't detect the DRIVE?
<whonicca> has anyone gotten zshare.net videos to work on their systems?
<y0hm> cypher thats an old driver
<kris^> kris@dazed:~$ apt-cache search identd
<kris^> postgresql-8.1 - object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server
<kris^> kris@dazed:~$ apt-cache search identd
<kris^> postgresql-8.1 - object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server
<y0hm> older*
<gh0st> ElPenguin: it did, everything ok i tink now
<whonicca> if so what do you have to install the get it working
<kris^> oops
<kris^> sorry
<julian> anybody ever used Garnome to install the newest gnome before?
<xdude> cypherdelic - try lscpi to determine what video card it is
<kris^> but anyway, thats not an identd, is it?
<cypherdelic> command not found -xdude
<xdude> nvidia has great backing with ubuntu...    ????? lscpi not found - strange
<john78934> lspci
<nrdb> Jowi: I didn't know about that, thanks :) it really make a difference to the speed of the window update, is there a way to make that the default ?
<tamacracker> Thanks alot Jowi and variant
<abo> anyone can help me fix the sound input issue, when I record my voice is toooo low
<xdude> oh, sorry
<xdude> ls for the pci..  - lspci
<Jowi> np tamacracker
<squeaks> abo, alsamixer command?
<cypherdelic> nVidia Corporation Unknown Device 0398 (reva1)
<variant> cypherdelic: try running it as root
<xdude> thanks john78934...
<ubuntunoob> hm
<variant> cypherdelic: run sudo update-pciids
<variant> cypherdelic: then run sudo lspci again
<Amalia> hey, I hide xmms and can't seem to find it, i tried re-installing, didn't fix it >.>;
<cypherdelic> its from a Sony VAIO Fe31Z
<abo> squeaks, and?
<Jowi> nrdb, you should be able to... check "man vncviewer"
<gh0st> how can i change the name of mounted device?
<Dhjiz> hello
<variant> gh0st: rename hte directory where it is mounted
<Dhjiz> that's me again
<Dhjiz> my problem isn't solved :s
<Dhjiz> i begin to desperate
<variant> cypherdelic: did you do what i asked?
<gh0st> variant: it's a usb drive
<cypherdelic> yes i did i copied
<variant> gh0st: ah, what filesystem is on it?
<cypherdelic> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0398 (rev a
<cypherdelic> 1)
<variant> cypherdelic: and that is after running update-pciids?
<gh0st> variant: fat32 i just formatted it , and now i get "usbdisk", but i want to change that (and the mount point)
<Flannel> !sound | Dhjiz
<ubotu> Dhjiz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abo> squeaks, I raised the mic, and then it goes down by itself when I start talking!!
<variant> gh0st: ah, you can name the parititon with the dos utils and you can change everything else (mountpoint etc) with udev rules
<cypherdelic> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600]  (rev a1)
<variant> gh0st: not as simple as an average noob would like but if your up to it then do it
<cypherdelic> you're right
<variant> cypherdelic: there you go
<Jowi> nrdb, think it's the -8bit option from the command line
<variant> cypherdelic: now follow the guide in the following link
<cypherdelic> so how to determine which driver is used currently?
<Dolidoli> geforce go 7600 <--- a8jm ?
<cypherdelic> i did that
<variant> !nvidia | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cypherdelic> already
<gh0st> variant: the problem is, that before i messed it up, everything worked fine, the correct name appeared, now it's not like that anymore
<kev_b> Amalia: just an idea, if you do "apt-get --purge remove" instead of just remove it will get rid of the config for xmms, then when you reinstall it it should be all default
<asdf_> how do I play midi files on ubuntu?
<variant> cypherdelic: well, if you never installed it before then your using hte free 2d driver
<cypherdelic> im using "nvividia" in device setion
<Dhjiz> I saw these pages
<asdf_> what do I need to play midi files on ubuntu?
<gh0st> variant: what exactly could i do (easiest way)?
<variant> cypherdelic: did you follow the guide?
<nrdb> Jowi: just reading now
<heyde> sommeone can help-me? I want to disable the firewall on ubuntu dapper
<cypherdelic> yes but i can run glx and composite
<cafuego_> asdf_: try 'timidity'
<tamacracker> ah crap that's right i gotta download all the encodes for amarok
<Jowi> nrdb, I found that tightvnc is a bit smarter since you can also change the compression of the image in jpeg format.
<gh0st> variant: any tutorial/guide on how to make this?
<variant> gh0st: eek, would be a bit time consumeing to tell you just now, if you want to come back tomorrow some time i can talk you throught it (i will be at work which is the best time to catch me ((my job doesnt require much effort))
<jatt> hehe
<kev_b> Amalia: There is also a way to do it in synaptic, "remove completely" i think
<melon> guys.. i upgraded to edgy earlier.. and have a problem with bittorrent - i've never had an issue with more than one torrent - but now with edgy - it instead gives me the error "Couldn't Listen: (98, 'Address already in use')" - any suggestions on how to get more than one working simultaneously again?
<graft> um, i'm having very strange problems with sound, here... anytime i try and play anything, it just loops incessantly over the first second until i kill it
<gh0st> variant: ah, pity, no guide whatsoever? or could you do express-help? please :-)
<cypherdelic> variant, iut is still unkwon in device manager
<graft> happens with flash and with mplayer
<variant> gh0st: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html excellent primer for it
<variant> cypherdelic: ignore device manager, it is meaningless
<variant> cypherdelic: as long as you know what it is then thats all that matters
#ubuntu 2007-01-31
<graft> no errors in any log files...
<Mba7eth> ls
<variant> cypherdelic: just install the latest drivers and that will do the trick.
<cypherdelic> so there is now way, no cammand, that tells me which nvidia driver is loaded?
<davidohagan> I have a stack of CDs here different versions of Ubuntu and none of them pass MD5Summer, they all throw the same 6 errors, even thought they shouldn't.
<gh0st> variant: !!! call me lazy, but that's too much for it :-)
<variant> gh0st: udev is incredably powerfull (send an email when a specific usb key is plugged in as a very minor example) but it can be a little confusing, actualy its simple once you learn the basics
<graft> cypherdelic: should be in your Xorg.0.log
<cypherdelic> graft: where is that?
<graft> cypherdelic: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<variant> cypherdelic: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Dhjiz> i really don't know what to do now
<variant> cypherdelic: if it returns nothing then you are using the nv driver or vga etc
<cypherdelic> nvidia               5444468  12
<cypherdelic> i2c_core               29312  2 i2c_ec,nvidia
<Jowi> davidohagan, md5sum the downloaded file. then burn it at low speed (x4 or something)
<variant> cypherdelic: right, your allready using the nvidia driver
<gh0st> variant: ok another time when i have more free time i will for sure. but now, i need this fixed :-) thanks anyway, and if you want to guide me a bit, feel free
<variant> cypherdelic: so whats the problem exactly?
<graft> or at least he has the module loaded...
<davidohagan> I did that multiple isos from different sources all passed, and bruned at 4x
<graft> doesn't mean he's using it in xorg
<variant> gh0st: if your about tomorrow as i said, let me know
<riotkittie> davidohagan: and what are you burning them with ?
<Jowi> davidohagan, does the downloaded file match its sum?
<variant> cypherdelic: if you run glxgears what happens?
<graft> anyone else have really weird sound behavior? like all your applications behave like a record that gets stuck?
<variant> graft: nope
<xdude> graft: nope
<davidohagan> I used isoburner and my Roxio burner
<cypherdelic> variant: i see gears lagging
<davidohagan> or what ever Roxio calls their program
<graft> what the heck could be causing this?
<gh0st> variant: my goal is encrypt the disk with truecrypt. i messed it up as i accently pull out the usb cable, while encrypting -> my ext. hd got messed up, i had to reformat . but now it mounts at the "wrong" place with the wrong name (not the specific one like before)
<ubuntunoob> Anyone know how to boot a exe with WINE?
<gh0st> variant: like before: name: My Book, place /media/My Book,    now: name: usbdisk, place /media/usbdisk
<Amalia> neither worked, for some reason when I try to open xmms it doesn't show a thing.
<kev_b> Amalia: are you sure its running?
<cypherdelic> variant, why do they lagg
<julian> anybody ever used Garnome to install the newest gnome before?
<Amalia> no, it doesn't seem like it is.
<devhen> Amalia: ps aux |  grep xmms and killall xmms
<gh0st> is vfat (32, gparted) also viewable/writable with windows?
<Jowi> ubuntunoob, you type "wine program.exe"
<ubuntunoob> I got it
<ubuntunoob> :D
<ubuntunoob> Thanks
<devhen> gh0st: yes
<KB3NKU> How can I get amarok to rip my cd?
<ubuntunoob> Didn't think before i asked lol.
<devhen> gh0st: fat32 is the windows/dos filesystem
<devhen> < win2000 that is. ntfs is used in newer versions of windows
<Jowi> night all
<computrius> having a problem with mythtv/mysql
<kev_b> Help Plz: can anyone give me a hand trying to work out why user switching stopped working on my system (gnome)? It seems to no longer launch a new x session when I use switch user or fast user switch applet and I can't figure out why or how to diagnose it...
<computrius> it made a user called mythtv
<computrius> I set the password via loading mysql -u root, then calling "update mysql.user set password=PASSWORD('mythtv') where user='mythtv';
<computrius> and for some reason mythtv cant connect
<computrius> and if I try mysql -u mythtv -p
<computrius> it gets access denied
<Jordan_U> Azureus is core dumping whenever I try to run it.
<gh0st> can anyone explain me how to name a parititon (for example "My external HD" with and define the mount point where it's mounted (ex. /dev/Ext Hd)? thanks
<computrius> any ideas?
<killaz> damn why should installation of a simple wlan card be so horribly hard??
<[Ag0ny] > hi, I just borked my xserv by trying a new driver. anybody know how to rever to my previous drivers from the command line?
<killaz> is there still a problem with wpa in edgy???
<kucamonga> olas
<preaction> [Ag0ny] : reload your backup
<preaction> killaz: i was using it before, with gnome-network-manager
<shwouchk> hi
<[Ag0ny] > preaction: how might I do that if you please?
<preaction> [Ag0ny] : you made a backup, right?
<asdf_> how can I convert midi into mp3's?
<killaz> preaction: gnome network manager only uses wep
<[Ag0ny] > mmmm
<killaz> no wpa
<[Ag0ny] > no?
<Dial_tone> change the driver line xorg.conf?
<preaction> killaz: when did you last try?
<preaction> [Ag0ny] : what kind of card?
<shwouchk> what is the correct way to set up ubuntu to use an WPA2 ap?
<killaz> when did I last try??? Im trying the whole day...
<[Ag0ny] > intel 950
<[Ag0ny] > i have a dell e1505 notebook
<[Ag0ny] > don't cringe, it was free
<Kingsley``> i'm trying to install fglrx and get this error when i try to buildpkg
<Kingsley``> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 20807e69b26e7baa1176da0d594968e3 is different from 095ee06415d8206d9118db8160b78f66
<Kingsley``> any solution?
<graft> asdf_: might be a bit heavy but rosegarden can probably do it
<Shadowpillar_> quick question
<graft> Kingsley``: update again or use a diferent mirror
<Shadowpillar_> I have a cd for edgy
<Shadowpillar_> how do I do a smooth upgrade?
<graft> Kingsley``: oh wait buildpkg... um
<Shadowpillar_> because I hear nothing but horror stories about the upgrade
<Kingsley``> yea
<shwouchk> anyone? please?
<[Ag0ny] > preaction: is there a command for me to just revert? I did it graphically through KDE
<xdude> Ag0ny? what was the graphical command through KDE?
<preaction> [Ag0ny] : i've never used KDE's graphical utility, but it sounds like a stupid thing. it probably made a backup for you. look in /etc/Xorg
<killaz> preaction: why are you assuming that I havent tried the gnome-network-manager since that is the first and easiest step...
<preaction> killaz: because WPA works with the gnome-network-manager? did you install wpa_supplicant (or whatever it's called)
<Shadowpillar_> anyone?
<[Ag0ny] > thanks I'll try that preaction, xdude I entered the display controls and set the hardware driver
<riotkittie> because not everybody knows about network-manager-gnome?  because when someone fails to provide detail about what theyve tried, you have to start suggesting /somewhere/?
<killaz> well after trying the gnome-network-manager (yes installed wpa_supplicant) I tried to configure wpa manually... by editing /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf but still no luck.
<killaz> preaction: still I get a unassociated problem
<preaction> you don't configure wpa manually by editing wpa_supplicant, but rather the /etc/network-interfaces (i believe, there's a wiki article about it)
<preaction> killaz: i've also had problems with certain linksys routers and WPA - shared key
<shwouchk> what is the correct way to set up ubuntu to use an WPA2 ap? anyone? please?
<killaz> look at perhaps 10 tutorials already trie dthe whole pre-up wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc wpa_supplicant.conf in the /etc/network/interfaces
<krzysiek> hello all
<killaz> this is not a linksys but a sitecome...
<killaz> sitecom*
<pbureau> I am using gnome-networkmanager and evrythign works but, everytime I boot my laptop I have to "choose" a network to connect to, anyone know how to make it have a "default" unless I decide to select another (when I go to coffee shop)...
<shwouchk> preaction: can you please point me to the wiki? i'm battling a similar problem
<preaction> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<[Ag0ny] > preaction: I can't seem to find a backup
<xdude> Ag0ny:  I may be lost but when ever I did an change over on drivers, the xorg made a backup, I reloaded the backup as preaction suggested, am I lost here or what?
<pbureau> killaz- what chipset is your card
<preaction> [Ag0ny] : did you try /etc/X11/ ? i think it's supposed to be in there actually
<shwouchk> preaction: thanks man!
<killaz> pbureau: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<[Ag0ny] > yeah I've looked there
<[Ag0ny] > I noticed quickly that /Xorg didn't exist
<xdude> preaction is correct on that one Ag0ny..      How did you install the new driver?
<shwouchk> killaz: I think were having the same problem (except I did get to connect, in a weird way)
<preaction> [Ag0ny] : then you'll have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file manually. Look for a "Driver" line, your chipset seems to be supported by the "i810" driver
<killaz> I have a unassociated thing going on
<stephen> are linux users communist?
<xdude> Are all communist linux users?
<xdude> Sorry
<xdude> |)
<[Ag0ny] > thx preaction
<preaction> stephen: that seems off-topic, and no. free software usage is not a political statement (though some would beg to argue)
<stephen> k
<an0k> some syndicalists use linux
<preaction> Red Hat, I think, could be construed as proof that capitalism can exist with the Free Software movement
<preaction> (though admittedly not very good proof)
<tommyv> hi was wondering if there was a way i can have XMMS output a .html file of my playlist.
<XiXaQ> Our favorite animal: http://www.thecuteproject.com/photos/1439/dressing.up.is.overrated/
<ataq> anyone know of a decent upto date msn client for console?
<krzysiek> hey i have question who know how to start call of duty 2 on ubuntu ??
<krzysiek> hey i have question who know how to start call of duty 2 on ubuntu ??
<krzysiek> ??
<XiXaQ> ataq, you can use bitlbee and connect via irc. they have an online proxy at im.bitlbee.org
<xdude> Freedom doesnt represent cost - it represents free will
<krzysiek> hey i have question who know how to start call of duty 2 on ubuntu ??
<krzysiek> hey i have question who know how to start call of duty 2 on ubuntu ??
<ataq> XiXaQ, Nice one thanks man
<XiXaQ> krzysiek, stop it!
<xdude> You can sell your copy of a linux distro for cost if you like
<flarez> hi ppl.. when i try to stream picture via my tvcard, all i get is black screen.. i have WinTV PVR 350 card.. anyone wanna help me out ?
<shwouchk> preaction: For Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper) or later (but not for Kubuntu 6.06 or 6.10), there should be a Network Manager icon in the GNOME panel, which looks like a couple of dots. <--- do you happen to know what this is referring to? because I don't
<tommyv> hi was wondering if there was a way i can have XMMS output a .html file of my playlist.
<krzysiek> XiXaQ: but i must know that because i bought call of duty 2 tooday
<krzysiek> hey i have question who know how to start call of duty 2 on ubuntu ??
<krzysiek> hey i have question who know how to start call of duty 2 on ubuntu ??
<shwouchk> preaction: nm, sorry - I should have read on
<tommyv> krzysiek, thats no reason to spam.
<riotkittie> hey, i have a quenstion. can you stop ... repeating thta question :P
<Jordan_U> !repeat | krzysiek
<ubotu> krzysiek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<krzysiek> lol ok :P
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<wolferine> anyone familiar with setting up a boot sequence in win, to allow XP, Vista and linux run?
<XiXaQ> krzysiek, did you even ask google?
<Jordan_U> krzysiek: You might also try #winehq ( if it is a windows game )
<juano__> krzysiek: check out cedega, and please dont spam with questions
<Jordan_U> wolferine: You mean just a triple boot, or something more complicated than that?
<wolferine> well, i used install.exe last night
<wolferine> but I added a new HD into my system, occupying C:
<wolferine> and the boot record was stored on another partition/drive
<Jordan_U> wolferine: AFIK that is still beta software, just so you know.
<XiXaQ> wolferine, you might want to install vmware.
<xdude> wolferine - I prefer the use of grub....    Ubuntu will find the windows stuff when using grub-install (correct me anyone)
<wolferine> im sure offerring suggests is a room "good quality", but I am looking to repair something specific
<wolferine> so if you are unsure, please hold your suggestions, thanks
<flarez> damn , need to record from tv soon.. anyone got the hint for my question ?
<xdude> wolferine repair?
<XiXaQ> wolferine, boot a win98 install cd and run fdisk /mbr
<wolferine> maybe my terminology is incorrect
<Jordan_U> XiXaQ: No, he never changed the MBR, he used the "install.exe"
<xdude> oh windows
<wolferine> allow me a minute to explain pls
<xdude> |)
<shwouchk> preaction: is the howto outdated or something?
<XiXaQ> wolferine, hehe, that's why irc is so cool... You can take your time without seeming insane.
<wolferine> i have a few HDs in my system, and recently I added one, which occupies c:, and the install.exe(ubuntu) was run last night, and I found this ir in my boot.ini, on my c:
<frogzoo> wolferine: if you've added a drive & you want grub to find it, you'll need to update  /boot/grub/device.map
<kazuka> krzysiek thanks dude
<wolferine> this is the third OS i am adding, so the default menu was created when I installed Vista
<wolferine> which currently only has two OSes
<kev_b> Help Plz: can anyone give me a hand trying to work out why user switching stopped working on my system (gnome)? It seems to no longer launch a new x session when I use switch user or fast user switch applet and I can't figure out why or how to diagnose it...
<Kud|> Is there a reason flash animations are so laggy? I downloaded the SWF plugin via synaptic...not sure what's up.
<Fanskapet> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Hisakasex> hello
<gh0st> has anyone a Western Digital MyBook 250GB harddisk? if yes, i just a small information
<wolferine> so I was wondering if anyone knows how to edit using bcdedit.exe in Vista to add my ubuntu to my list of boot preferences?
<Brady_M_at_work> hey guys, you know of the boot loader on Ubuntu, is there a possible --nosplash or option to type in --install to skip the live demo and jump right into install?
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone had any success in hw-opengl on a X700 ATI chipset?
<xdude> wolferine - I run Grub with windows XP pro - Suse 10.2 and ubuntu 6.10 options.   I usually set the linux as the primary master.
<Hisakasex> where do I have to specify the dns in ubuntu??
<mjr> Fanskapet, sorry, but my x800xl works fine for most of my needs, mostly ut2004 ;)
<FireHazard17> use the alternate cd
<wolferine> xdude -- good to know, thanks
<frogzoo> wolferine: this chan is for ubuntu support, for windows support try #windows
<wolferine> ok thanks frogzoo
<wolferine> later
<Hisakasex> where do I have to specify the dns in ubuntu for my internet connection in ubuntu?
<Fanskapet> mjr: laptop chipset?
<xdude> This way when the Grub is written to the MBR, it only effect the primary master
<Hisakasex> where do I have to specify the dns in ubuntu for my internet connection?
<xdude> and all other drives can be reset to master if all else fails
<Jordan_U> frogzoo: It isn't a "windows question" per se, see:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/
<Brady_M_at_work> Hisakasex: /etc/resolv.conf
<mjr> Fanskapet, x700 should afaik work at least to some extent too, though... Though with development drivers (unless you install fglrx, which is another can of worms)
<preaction> Brady_M_at_work: the idea of the live CD is so that there's a full Linux system to do the install with. otherwise try th alternative CD
<mjr> Fanskapet, no
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: how to modify the xp boot loader is a doze question
<Hisakasex> brady_m_at_work: thanks
<Fanskapet> mjr: ok :( can't get my laptop to work in dri
<Fanskapet> sucks
<Brady_M_at_work> preaction: uh. right right
<Fanskapet> a hell to configurate
<xdude> We set up a city community senior center up this way on all the computers.   Now we be teaching seniors Linux
<Onburiiku> Hello, everyone
<Onburiiku> I've got a couple questions.
<gh0st> hello, to anyone:  i just need the output of "udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdd)" (where /dev/sdd would be the mount point of the Western Digital MyBook 250GB) Thanks!
<xdude> wolferine:  does that make any sense?
<abo> what's the best ftp client for ubuntu?
<xdude> best?
<dysmas> gh0st: get that script working?
<Onburiiku> Is there a way I can set a screen resolution other than the ones in the preferences menu?
<Zambezi> How is it to burn imagefiles on Ubuntu server (without X)?
<frojnd> why can't I write to media sda4? this is df -h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3521/
<Flannel> !burn | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gh0st> dysmas: unfortunately, i messed the harddisk before haha
<frojnd> it says permission denied
<xdude> Zambezi:  Have you ever read about dd?
<dysmas> gh0st: d0h!
<xdude> oh burn, nevermind
<Onburiiku> The screen resolution window will only allow 640x48- or 800x600
<gh0st> dysmas: now i'm trying to restore it like it was before, to reencrypt and then only test the script
<Zambezi> xdude, dd?
<Flannel> !fixres | Onburiiku
<ubotu> Onburiiku: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fanskapet> ah well gotta try enable it again
<Fanskapet> bbl
<gh0st> so if anyone has a Western Digital Mybook, PLEASE TELL ME! thanjs
<Onburiiku> Thanks! =)
<Zambezi> Flannel, I don't have X. That's the problem.
<xdude> Zambezi,   I misread....   We used dd to clone drives a couple of weeks ago,   Norton Ghost failed the task
<pimpt> sup peoples
<gregcha117> alright, my panel at the bottom where all the programs show up when i minimize is screwed, its acting as if my desktop is set to 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024
<gregcha117> can someone help me fix this
<kris_> why can't i find any identd packages to install?!
<Flannel> Zambezi: read the rest of the line ;)
<preaction> gregcha117: sudo killall -9 gnome-panel
<zbadone> any opionions on a Geforce 6200A agp for ubuntu?
<gregcha117> it restarted and showed up in the same place Preaction :\
<preaction> gregcha117: then it hates you, you need a new computer :(
<borgus> zbadone: Any nVidia GeForce card should work just fine, if you don't mind using binary drivers
<gregcha117> it has to do with updating my nvidia drivers, because when i did that i lost my higher resolutions
<gregcha117> which i fixed by editing the xorg.conf, and now the panel seems to think its set to a different resolution or something
<preaction> gregcha117: i've gotten that before as well, you could try restarting gdm, or you could try finagling with the panel (like moving it around, setting auto-hide, setting height/width, etc...)
<zbadone> no problems with that, just looking to update  my older system just to get a little more life out of it, presently running a ti4200-64M
<preaction> it's probably a bug, but i've never been able to lock it down
<kris_> everywhere i see on the web, they say to apt-get install oidentd
<kris_> but it doesn't find anything for me
<zbadone> borgus, this new card, for me, has 256M ram
<Roach`> Can someone assist me in fixing a fat fingered mistake in gnome?
<Flannel> !info oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<FairLite> !oidentd | kris_
<FairLite> enable universe
<Flannel> kris_: you need to enable universe
<FairLite> !find identd
<ubotu> Found: bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd (and 4 others)
<gregcha117> preaction: wow okay, for some reason clicking and unclickin expand put it back
<gregcha117> weird, haha thanks for the help i was worried id have to edit some settings
<preaction> gregcha117: yeah... craziness...
<borgus> zbadone: Then just use the nVidia drivers (from Multiverse I think), or do what I do and just download directly from nvidia.com and you should be all set :)
<Flannel> !nvidia | zbadone
<ubotu> zbadone: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kris_> what is universe flannel?
<zbadone> borgus, having problem setting up Ubuntu with the older card
<kris_> and how do i enable it?
<Flannel> !universe | kris_
<ubotu> kris_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tamacracker> Hey guys, where can I find Login screen themes specifically... gnome-look.org is givin me a hard time
<borgus> zbadone: What's going wrong?
<zbadone> its the drivers
<zbadone> got to use legacy
<gh0st> may i repeat my request: i just need the output of "udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdx)" from a Western Digital MyBook 250GB) ext. HD.  Thanks!
<Kud|> Is there a reason flash animations are so laggy? I downloaded the SWF plugin via synaptic...not sure what's up. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this problem?
<zbadone> and its having prob with glx not loading
<Jordan_U> tamacracker: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/
<kris_> thanks flannel
<tom47> !security
<Flannel> Kud|: try flash9, it's in backports
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !backports | Kud|
<ubotu> Kud|: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<borgus> zbadone: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Kud|> Flannel thanks for the suggestion, I'll check it out. :)
<Roach`> Is there anyone who can assist me in recovering Gnome on one of my other accounts? I fat fingered my touchpad and successfully made all of my panels disappear by accidentally adding deskbar to one of my panels
<tom47> is there a security irc for ubuntu?
<zbadone> borgus, its a new install of Ubuntu, I did that,but still haver prob with glx, and yes i did use glx-legacy
<Flannel> Roach`: right click the top/bottom of screen > "add panel" then right click the panels, "add to panel" and set everything back up
<borgus> zbadone: hmm; so what is the error, or what happens?
<FairLite> tom47: i totally doubt it
<Jordan_U> Roach`: Do you want it back to the default?
<Roach`> Flannel: Thats my problem, there arent any panels
<Roach`> Flannel: If there were panels, I would be good as gold :)
<zbadone> borgus, when i run glxinfo it segs with glx
<tom47> how do you contact the security team?
<Flannel> Roach`: reread what I said ;)  first-- right click near the top/bottom of the screen (independantly, obviously) and then "add panel"
<zbadone> borgus ,not X but glxinfo fro mterm segs
<Roach`> Flannel: i get an error when i boot into gnome though
<borgus> zbadone: hmm; I hate to say it, but I'm kinda stumped now.  You could try to download the legacy drivers from nvidia.com and use nVidia's installer; that's what usually works for me
<tamacracker> niiice
<tamacracker> thanks
<kev_b> meh
<theflyingfool> does win32codec support wma?
<Roach`> Flannel: lemme reproduce it real quick, hang on
<bluesign> anyone know a onenote like app for ubuntu ?
<Onburiiku> It won't let me edit the xorg.conf file
<zbadone> borgus, I tried that but still segs from term when running glxinfo
<Jordan_U> Onburiiku: sudo ?
<FairLite> theflyingfool: yes, but "win32codec" is not one thing as you seem to imply, it's simply a collection of the Windows codecs
<Flannel> Roach`: that's a different problem.  Try failsafe gnome, under sessions.  You might end up needing to delete your gnome configurations in your homedir
<FairLite> !w32codecs > theflyingfool
<Onburiiku> Uhh.. I'm using a text editor like the page said
<zbadone> borgus, so Im looking to update card to a newer version
<borgus> zbadone: Sorry then, I don't know what could be going wrong.  It *should* just work
<theflyingfool> FairLite, its a .deb package so how can i not imply its one thing
<Onburiiku> I'm completely new to ubuntu, so I'm not sure how alot of this works. >.>
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Onburiiku
<ubotu> Onburiiku: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<borgus> zbadone: (Disclaimer: IANAD [I am Not a Developer]  ;) )
<zbadone> borgus, I was hoping it would JUST work, BUT
<FairLite> theflyingfool: it's a deb package just because someone has been kind enough to put all those codecs together in a nice shrink-wrap thingie
<zbadone> but ty for input
<Jordan_U> Onburiiku: You need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<borgus> np, sorry I couldn't help more
<theflyingfool> FairLite, doesnt that make it one thing because of said nice person
<zbadone> cee ya
<ataq> Onburiiku, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Onburiiku> k, so I type that into the terminal?
<Roach`> Flannel: I got Gnome to boot under failsafe, although if i switch user for some reason i lose touchpad support
<Jordan_U> Onburiiku: Yup :)
<Roach`> Flannel: something to tackle later on...but either way
<Onburiiku> K, thanks! :)
<Roach`> Flannel: I get a "Failed to load gnome settings manager
<Fanskapet> ahh yeah
<FairLite> theflyingfool: maybe, i'm not arguing on semantics. but "win32codec" is not even a package.
<Fanskapet> got DRI working now
<Fanskapet> r0xx
<eryc> are there any usb wifi cards that work with ubuntu?
<Flannel> Roach`: remove your gnome files (or at least, move them somewhere else) in your homedir, they'll all be hidden folders/files.
<theflyingfool> FairLite, arnt .deb files all packages?
<FairLite> theflyingfool: yes, but the package we are talking about isn't called win32codec
<ataq> eryc, I use Ralink 2500 and works great and most cards run well under Ubuntu now
<cosmodad> what happens when I close my notebook's lid? Everytime I do this, my screen turns black but I cannot wake it again unless I restart kdm. Tried adding debug code in /etc/acpi/lid.sh but the script doesn't even appear to start. help?
<Zambezi> Flannel, Will cdrecord do it? Is it good and easy to use?
<Roach`> Flannel: One second, lemme hop from this backup account to the other account
<theflyingfool> FairLite, fair enough its w32codecs_version number
<Algorithmist> folks, I need to edit the keymap for my laptop's scroll button, which isn't recognized on default.. what is the file name? google wasn't friendly when I searched for 'linux keymap'
<borgus> Is it possible to have two sound cards in the system, and choose which one is "active" whenever you want?
<ataq> Anyone excited about ET Quake Wars for Linux?!
<FairLite> theflyingfool: right, w32codecs. note the "s", meaning plural
<Hisakasex> I just edited my resolv.conf with the IP of the dns of my isp but my squid can't resolve names
<Flannel> Zambezi: yes.  I have no idea how good it is though.
<theflyingfool> back to the problem at hand, it does support wma files?
<Hisakasex> what could be the problem??
<Jordan_U> borgus: Never tried it but I assume you could just keep two xorg.conf's
<FairLite> theflyingfool: i answered that.
<borgus> Jordan_U: I guess that could work, but it would be nice to be able to switch without restarting X
<theflyingfool> FairLite, so you did thanks
<Jordan_U> borgus: I doubt that that is possible, but again, I have never tried.
<Hisakasex> I just edited my resolv.conf with the IP of the dns of my isp but my squid can't resolve names
<borgus> Jordan_U: Oh well, thanks anyway :)
<Hisakasex> do I have to restart my network interfaces??
<Hisakasex> how can I restart my network interfaces??
<chorse> Hisakasex: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cosmodad> Hisakasex: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<mzuverink> Does anyone know if turning off acpi and apm when booting while connected to ac power will cause damage to the machine?
<Hisakasex> gracias
<mzuverink> its a laptop
<FairLite> networking wins
<cosmodad> yeah networking
<humpinH> hi, my Logitech Quickcam Messenger isnt working, even after driver installs through various techniques.  Any hints?
<cosmodad> mzuverink: very unlikely
<mzuverink> cosmodad, thanks
<cosmodad> mzuverink: it might run at full speed and thus uses more power and thus will eventually break down earlier, so if you consider that "damage" the answer is yes ;)
<Hisakasex> where does squid looks up to resolve names??
<mzuverink> ok
<mzuverink> thanks again
<Hisakasex> I have resolv.conf but still not working my squid
<Roach`> Flannel: ok I can get into the profile but I cant get the bars to show up
<Onburiiku> So, there's no way to manually set the resolutin through the terminal, or do I have to edit the xorg.conf file?
<Onburiiku> resolution*
<mzuverink> Do you know which of the two, apm or acpi is responsible for powernow cpu scaling and such?
<Roach`> mzuverink: I believe its ACPI
<Roach`> mzuverink: but dont quote me on that
<Hisakasex> Unable to determine IP address from host name for google.com ... that's the message I get from squid in my browser
<mzuverink> Ill try both and see what happens
<cosmodad> mzuverink: I'd agree and add that powernow needs some module as well
<Flannel> Roach`: just re-add them.  (I'm sure there's some other config file for them, if you remove it, they'll come back, but I don't know which it is)
<Roach`> Flannel: Whats the terminal command to bring up the file manager, i forget
<Flannel> Roach`: nautilus
<shwouchk> hw do I tell apt-get to install recommended packages?
<Roach`> Flannel: Thank you, my brain goes out from time to time
<cosmodad> shwouchk: use aptitude: aptitude install -r <package>
<cosmodad> shwouchk: use sudo, for sure
<jimmie> hello
<jimmie> how do kde work?
<shwouchk> cosmodad: it doesnt have the recommended in the list this way
<jimmie> i want to change the look on my desktop.. want it to look like kubuntu.
<deg0nz_> gn8@ll
<FairLite> !kde > jimmie
<cosmodad> shwouchk: the manpage says it should do so. Maybe you're mixing up suggests and recommends?
<jimmie> any suggestions on what i can use?
<Flannel> jimmie: why don't you just install kubuntu?
<Roach`> Flannel: Which config file am i needing to move?
<jimmie> hehe
<jimmie> ok.. i run ubuntu
<Flannel> Roach`: no idea.  you could try all of the gnome stuff
<jimmie> is there any diffrens in them?
<Roach`> Flannel: I guess im moving all of the gnome files out then
<jimmie> cus im a noob
<shwouchk> cosmodad: Recommended packages: esound-clients
<FairLite> jimmie: yes, Ubuntu has GNOME and Kubuntu has KDE
<Roach`> Jimmie: The window managers are different
<theflyingfool> Does anyone know if the seveas repo is likely to cause system problems?
<xdude> Jimmie - Kubuntu is kde
<Flannel> jimmie: You can simply install kubuntu though.  sudo apt-get install kubuntu, will install kubuntu for you
<jimmie> ok... what is the diffrenses?
<Roach`> jimmie: check out #kubuntu for the KDE build of Ubuntu
<shwouchk> cosmodad: btw, how do I also install suggested?
<cosmodad> shwouchk: strange. do you need a bunch of recommends? if not, you could add them by hand
<xdude> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<FairLite> jimmie, there is a ton of differences. best to try KDE for yourself i believe
<Shadowpillar_> how do I do a smooth upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<cosmodad> shwouchk: I wouldn't know
<xdude> oh I be late again. sorry
<Hisakasex> can anyone explain me how to use the keyword search in resolv.conf?
<Hisakasex> can anyone explain me how to use the keyword search in resolv.conf?
* Algorithmist wonders if he's blacklisted... none of his questions are receiving assistance
<FairLite> Shadowpillar_: make sure you only have official repos enabled, and follow !upgrade. and hope.
<cosmodad> Hisakasex: search <domain>
<Hisakasex> what is it for??
<Shadowpillar_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cosmodad> Hisakasex: if you don't use a FQDN, it's completed by the search domain
<xdude> but a good question might be how to change the gdm to kdm?
<FairLite> xdude: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<FairLite> after installing kdm, that is
<xdude> thanks FairLite
<Roach`> Flannel: Ok lets give this another whirl!
<xdude> cool
<shwouchk> cosmodad: no - it's just one, but I'd like to know how to do it, so that when it will be a bunch, Itll also add them
<homero> #ubuntu-br
<Shadowpillar_> FairLite: should I disable backports?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if there are any possible dangers by adding the seveaspackages repo
<Hisakasex> I want to host multiple domains  ... what happens if I remove the line that contains search?
<jimmie> sudo apt-get install kubuntu <--- where do i do this?
<FairLite> Shadowpillar_: probably a good idea. anyway it's more a matter of what you have *installed* than what you have enabled, i'm afraid
<xdude> FairLite:  and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm would change it back?
<Shadowpillar_> great
<FairLite> xdude: yes. or sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, there isn't really a difference between saying "kdm" or "gdm" there
<Flannel> jimmie: use synaptic instead.  open up synaptic, and install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<FairLite> Shadowpillar_: you can always prepare for cloning, just in case things go bad
<cosmodad> Hisakasex: the effect is that if you're within mydomain.com and you used to ping host foobar by "ping foobar", it won't work anymore
<Onburiiku> Is there a way to change my screen resolution manually through the terminal or something without editing the xorg.conf file?
<xdude>  Great - I needed that
<jimmie> hehe ok :)
<jimmie> thanx
<FairLite> !cloning > Shadowpillar_
<FairLite> Onburiiku: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jimmie> ill be back.... if i run it to something
<cosmodad> Hisakasex: asuming that foobar's FQDN is foobar.mydomain.com
<FairLite> Onburiiku: but that *will* edit xorg.conf... just not manually
<Zambezi> Anyone burned DVD-images in the console? On a computer without X-server?
<Onburiiku> K, I'll try that
<cosmodad> shwouchk: can you give me a package with a recommendation?
<Onburiiku> Thanks
<cosmodad> Zambezi: growisofs is your friend
<Moniker42> how do i send SMS with skype?
<xdude> Thanks for asking your questions jimmie
<FairLite> jimmie, actually i suggest that you use "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" if you are not sure that you will keep KDE. that is done from a terminal
<FairLite> !terminal > jimmie
<jimmie> how do i install the whole package?
<FairLite> !aptitude > jimmie
<FairLite> jimmie: by selecting it for installation. or by using either of apt-get or aptitude with the syntax above
<xdude> !aptitude > xdude
<homero> ola, alguem saberia me falar o motivo pelo qual o ubuntu 6.10 nao desliga apos o comando de desligar?
<ruben> hola soy  carlos  y nose como usar el msn
<jimmie> well im using the synaptic
<FairLite> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Zambezi> cosmodad, May I PM?
<jimmie> should i just mark the kubuntu desktop system?
<FairLite> jimmie: that's fine, just keep in mind that removing it later might not be entirely easy that way
<ruben> o  algo  para  agregar mis  cntactos
<cosmodad> Zambezi: sry I haven't burned a DVD on console in ages, better google
<FairLite> ruben: #ubuntu-es
<Shadowpillar_> FairLite: I think I'm set
<jimmie> but i can through the terminal later?
<xdude> !aptitude
<naughty1> hello all
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Flannel> jimmie: All package managers modify the same stuff.  so yes.  You can remove whatever you want with whatever methods later
<FairLite> jimmie: no. if you install using Synaptic now, apitude won't be of any use to remove it later
<Shadowpillar_> FairLite: the "locally installed" section is basically the same
<Roach`> Flannel: no dice
<Zambezi> cosmodad, Damn. I need to know it works. Then I can save at least 10 dollars.
<xdude> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<FairLite> Flannel: not in the sense i suggested aptitude to him over apt-get
<FairLite> !msg the bot > xdude
<Shadowpillar_> FairLite: "Some updates require the removal of further software. Use the function "Mark All Upgrades" of the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal to update your system completely."
<cosmodad> Zambezi: google
<naughty1> i have a citrix client question?
<gh0st>  i just need the output of "udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sdx)" from a Western Digital MyBook 250GB) ext. HD.  Thanks!
<FairLite> Shadowpillar_: that's a bit cryptic to me honestly
<jimmie> hmm.. i'm real noob att this.. but what is the best way to do it now then?
<FairLite> jimmie: *i* think the best way is typing "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal.
<jimmie> synaptic or the terminal?
<Shadowpillar_> anyway brb
<jimmie> Fairlite; ok.. then it will automatic install it?
<nexous> Hey, I'm having a bit of trouble with jEdit, i downloaded the .deb file, it installed the package, along with several other dependencies.
<FairLite> jimmie: yes!
<Roach`> Flannel: No dice, im still booting getting the same error
<shwouchk> cosmodad: yes, sorry it took me a while to respond
<Algorithmist> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nexous> Now I start Applications -> programming -> jEdit, and it shows Starting jEdit, and just doesn't open.
<jimmie> FairLite: ok.. what will happen after the installing is done?
<Algorithmist> !keymap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<naughty1> anyone know how/what file the citrix client name is kept in?  I need to change this and can't figure out how
<nexous> Anyone know how I could check why the program isn't loading?
<jimmie> Fairlite: reboot or what?
<Flannel> jimmie: log out, and at the login screen, there;s a "sessions" option, choose kubuntu there.  And login
<Roach`> Flannel: Is there any way to force gnome to ignore all settings and go back to default?
<Onburiiku> Hmm
<FairLite> jimmie: nothing. only, at the login screen (where you put username and password), you will be able to click on the "Options" button, and select a KDE session
<shwouchk> cosmodad: xchat recommends esound-clients
<Flannel> Roach`: just delete/remove all the gnome configuration files in your homedir.  some of them might be ".g[stuff] " too,
<jimmie> Fairlite: ahaa.. ok :)
<cosmodad> shwouchk: I wanted to try but I've got that one installed already...
<newbie_> Learning English
<shwouchk> cosmodad: oh :(
<newbie_> from here,haha
<nexous> Anyone know why jEdit says Starting jEdit, and then doesn't open?
<cosmodad> shwouchk: let me look for something else...
<shwouchk> how do I upgrade firefox to v2? (apt gives me 1.5 only)
<Onburiiku> I tried changing the xorg.conf file through the terminal with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but it doesn't save the settings and it says
<Onburiiku> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Onburiiku>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070130192452
<Roach`> Flannel: Then off to deleteland I go! WHEEE!!!!
<Onburiiku> What do I do?
<FairLite> Onburiiku: what makes you think it didn't save the settings?
<FairLite> Onburiiku: it just told you that it *has* saved the settings and also made a backup, from what i can tell.
<Onburiiku> Ooh
<Flannel> Onburiiku: overwrite it (if it gives you a prompt about it).  It's sensing the fact that you manually edited it.
<ala> anyone know where i can find a template init script?
<Onburiiku> But when I check it the settings are the same as before I edited it
<Onburiiku> Plus I can't change my screen resolution still
<cosmodad> shwouchk: I cannot find one... you don't have the recommended package already installed, do you?
<FairLite> Onburiiku: "diff /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070130192452" shows nothing?
<Onburiiku> am I supposed to type that?
<FairLite> ala: /etc/init.d/skeleton
<FairLite> Onburiiku: yes
<naughty1> anyone know how/what file the citrix client name is kept in?  I need to change this and can't figure out how
<Onburiiku> I typed that and a ton of different stuff pops up
<Onburiiku> mostly screen resolutions
<FairLite> Onburiiku: then the settings *have* been changed.
<noobuntu> I've just installed edgy server and want to install either kde or gnome desktop.  what are the package names for these?
<FairLite> Onburiiku: i assume that you have restarted X?
<Onburiiku> How do I set the resolution?
<shwouchk> why do I only have firefox 1.5 available?
<Onburiiku> Ooohhh, that must be the problem
<ala> FairLite: thanks
<Onburiiku> How do I do that again?
<FairLite> shwouchk: because 2.0 isn't available for Dapper
<FairLite> Onburiiku: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<[reed] > Just download Firefox from getfirefox.com
<tbone__> can anyone point me to a good intro to linux site?
<shwouchk> FairLite: so how do I get it?
<[reed] > instead of using Ubuntu's versions :)
<FairLite> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<root____1> noobuntu: kubuntu-desktop / ubuntu-desktop
<noobuntu> root____1: thank you
<shwouchk> FairLite: thanks
<FantasticFoo> what do you guys recommend for firefox multimedia plugins? totem, mplayer, vlc?
<shwouchk> [reed] : youre saying that theres no package whatsoever with firefox 2 for ubuntu?
<shoroot> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shoroot> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<FairLite> shwouchk: of course there is. just not for Ubuntu Dapper, but for Ubuntu Edgy.
<kbrosnan> shwouchk: correct, ulness you upgrade ubuntu
<noobuntu> can I install both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop?
<Creedence> hi guys, I am not able to install the ATI drivers on my IBM laptop. I run the fglrxinfo and don't get the correct reading. Anyone familiar with the ATI installation?
<FairLite> noobuntu: yes
<noobuntu> FairLite: thank you
<shwouchk> FairLite: but I'm on edgy
<shwouchk> FairLite: I think
<noobuntu> ok, off to it.
<FairLite> shwouchk: then you have Firefox 2. it comes with it.
<shwouchk> FairLite: I downloaded the 6.10 dvd
<FairLite> shwouchk: lsb_release -a tells you which Ubuntu release you're running.
<shoroot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Onburiiku> Awesome, it worked!
<shoroot> !ati
<Onburiiku> What was the command to edit the xorg.conf file again?
<FairLite> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shwouchk> FairLite: Release:        6.06
<nrdb> I have a laptop that two people use, each use a different keyboard layout (qwerty,dvorak), it would be very handy if there was an option on the login screen to change the keyboard layout like there is to change the language.
<FairLite> Onburiiku: sudo dpkg-reconfigure [-phigh]  xserver-xorg
<tim167> i need a FAST filebrowser, nautilus is way too SLOW, xface isnt in synaptic, what are the alternatives ?
<shoroot> Ok.
<shwouchk> FairLite: wtf! - I downloaded the 6.10 dvd
<Onburiiku> I want to keep it for future reference
<FairLite> Onburiiku: the part in []  is only needed if you want "quick" configuration - mostly resolutions only
<FairLite> shwouchk: i doubt that
<Hisakasex> ok .. .my problem is that I have a mydomain.com and I ping foo.mydomain.com and I get response
<Hisakasex> there is no foo.mydomain.com but the server is responding because there is mydomain.com
<Hisakasex> in a dns
<Khem> is 2.6.20 available for 6.1
<phaidros> hi ppl :)
<Hisakasex> what could be the problem??
<FairLite> shwouchk: do a "md5sum filename.iso" on the ISO, or "md5sum /dev/cdrom" on the burned CD. check it against the MD5 checksum listed on the Ubuntu site for Edgy. i'm afraid it will match the Dapper one.
<shwouchk> FairLite: this sucks then :(
<phaidros> anybody xorg radeon driver with dri on ubuntu ?
<FairLite> Khem: no
<Onburiiku> Wait
<Onburiiku> That command didn't work.
<shwouchk> FairLite: I guess i downloaded the wrong dvd :( ... how do I upgrade?
<Flannel> Khem: no.  6.10 has 2.6.17, Feisty (7.04) will have 2.6.20 though
<Fanskapet> uhm uhm
<FairLite> !upgrade > shwouchk
<FairLite> shwouchk: i suggest you reinstall from scratch instead, if your installation is still fresh
<FairLite> Onburiiku: elaborate
<Fanskapet> beryl is crashing while trying to change to beryl as WM in the settings for the application
<Fanskapet> i wonder why
<Fanskapet> no debug output from it :/
<Khem> Flannel: FairLite thanks I will wait for 7.04 then
<Onburiiku> sudo dpkg-reconfigure [-phigh]  xserver-xorg gives me an error
<shwouchk> FairLite: its downloading again... why from scratch?
<Onburiiku> Package `[-phigh] ' is not installed and no info is available.
<FairLite> Onburiiku, i told you that the part in []  is only if you want the "complete" instead of the "quick" configuration
<FairLite> Onburiiku: which, of course, means that the [ ]  themselves are *not* part of the command
<Onburiiku> oOOo
<Onburiiku> Okay.
<Onburiiku> I'm sorry, I'm a bit slow today...
<jpiccolo> why would installing mozilla boink firefox
<phaidros> anybody xorg radeon driver with dri on ubuntu ?
<kris_> ok, now i got the bidentd package installed, but it doesn't seem to be working
<Flannel> shwouchk: fresh installs are always cleaner than upgrades.  You might check out the minimal CD.  It's only 8mb, plus the packages requried (which you'll currently be downloading anyway)
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with oocalc, it seems that the cell borders/grid lines, print no matter what I try, how can I blank them out/disable them?
<FairLite> shwouchk: if you don't have anything to lose (configurations, annoying-to-backup documents, etc), it's surely better to do a fresh installation than an upgrade, no matter how well the upgrading process may work (that is *cough* not too well)
<RudyValencia> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Roach`> Flannel: I'm confused
<Roach`> Flannel: For some reason, gnome is acting like another panel is running
<shwouchk> FairLite: I see
<FantasticFoo> what's the dif between totem-xine and gxine?
<Roach`> Flannel: So it closes all panels if i log into my main account, displaying nothing
<shwouchk> FairLite: ok, I guess Ill do that
<FairLite> Onburiiku: for the record, "-phigh" stands for "priority: high", meaning it will only ask "high" priority questions and not lower priority ones
<phaidros> #dri-devel
<Roach`> Flannel: BUT, if i log into root first, and THEN log into gnome, the panels show up
<shwouchk> FairLite: btw, does the minimal CD come with wpa_supplicant?
<FairLite> shwouchk: doubt it highly
<Roach`> Flannel: er...then log into my main account
<Flannel> Roach`: what are the perms on your config files? (ls -al)
<shwouchk> FairLite: and what about iwconfig?
<Ignite> gb.archive.ubuntu.com down?!
<pbz> hello,i installed beryl and i changed something in the configuration...
* Ignite panics
<Onburiiku> brb
<Flannel> pbz: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support, thanks.
<pbz> now every time i try to open it,the computer crashes.
<pbz> Flannel: thank you
* Ignite cries
<FairLite> shwouchk: doubt that, too. i can't really say, i never had any Wifi, so i never cared. but the minimal CD really *is* minimal, only contained the very core stuff needed to boot and access the internet (but... via an ethernet card only, i'm tempted to believe)
<kris_> is there something i need to do to setup bidentd after i install the package?  my port 113 is still not open
<naughty1> anyone know how/what file the citrix client name is kept in?  I need to change this and can't figure out how
<FairLite> shwouchk: it's 8Mb, remember.
<Flannel> Ignite: just change your mirror
<shwouchk> FairLite: yeah, I know
<Ignite> That's a fair bit of hastle.
<Ignite> -_-
<Flannel> Ignite: no it's not.  edit your sources.list and remove the "gb."s
<slicslak> can i install available updates from the command line?  i know i can use `aptitude update` which will update the package list, but how can i then install all the updates available?
<Ignite> Flannel: yes, hastle.
<Ignite> :P
<Flannel> Ignite: it'll take you a minute tops, if you type slow.
<FairLite> slicslak: "aptitude upgrade"
<Ignite> I did it already...
<shwouchk> FairLite: although I think that these days minimal CDs should come with at least basic wifi, if not wpa_supplicant - there is no CD that can hold only 8MB anyway - credit card CDs are 50MB
<FairLite> shwouchk: don't look at me. anyway, as i said, i'm not even sure, it *might* have some support, i just have my doubts
<Flannel> shwouchk: wifi requires a lot of config.  and is liable to go down/etc.  Not really condusive to installation.
<slicslak> FairLite, thanks
<shwouchk> Flannel: I think that a minimal CD can assume the user knows some way around linux... and its not that much config
<shwouchk> FairLite: I dont blame you... :)
<Flannel> shwouchk: no, the minimal CD is just the alternate CD, only without the packages on the disk.
<Roach`> Flannel: I think i got it...lets hope i dont fat finger anything again :)
<Roach`> Flannel: Thanks for your help
<Moniker42> i like Windows Chess better... the computer doesn't always beat me! :'(
<shwouchk> Flannel: doesn't it require more user interaction then the regular CD?
<fools> OT: what was the first open source business?
<Flannel> shwouchk: correct.  It's the exact same installer as alternate CD, only without the packages.
<Flannel> shwouchk: (it downloads them from the interblag)
<theflyingfool> does anyone know how to open a .rar file, the archive manager doesnt seem to open it
<FantasticFoo> what's the deal with the totem firefox plugin? i cant stop the movie and change the position slider thingy
<nexous> Anyone know why i can't save in bluefish editor? (v 1.0.4)
<Flannel> nexous: where are you trying to save?
<shwouchk> Flannel: oh, well... where can I get it? (btw, the search on the ubuntu site is really bad)
<Flannel> !minimal | shwouchk
<ubotu> shwouchk: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nexous> Flannel: /var/www/
<shwouchk> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Flannel> nexous: you probably dont have permissions to write there.
<nexous> I can create file through Konsole though.
<nexous> and the other day I came here, someone told me to chmod the dir. and I did.
<theflyingfool> how do i open .rar files
<FairLite> !rar > theflyingfool
<naughty1> theflyingfool, install the rar package
<FairLite> or the unrar package even
<dirrty> I have MySQL DBs created in Windoz, trying to move them to Ubuntu...log on as administrator in Windows still can not change permissions...they are read only
<shwouchk> how stable (or unstable) is 7.04?
<theflyingfool> thanks guys
<FairLite> shwouchk: unstable enough. ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> shwouchk: it's alpha software.
<FairLite> shwouchk: or just look at the topic there
<theflyingfool> and this is probably a dumb question but what does the "!randomthing" mean
<nexous> it's a bot.
<naughty1> anyone know /what file the citrix client name is kept in?  I need to change this and can't figure out how
<FairLite> theflyingfool: uh?! didn't you see the private message from ubotu?
<nexous> Flannel, do I have to set permissions to apps also?
<dirrty> No MySQL help???
<theflyingfool> FairLite, i saw that and it helps much
<theflyingfool> but when people say !insert random thing here   what does that mean
<FairLite> theflyingfool: well the ! thing is just the way one calls the bot
<shwouchk> Flannel: FairLite: thanks
<lufis> When I try to record something in sound recorder, the input selection gets switched to "AC97" no matter what I select. Any ideas?
<RudyValencia> theflyingfool: They're asking ubotu for help.
<theflyingfool> FairLite, thanks i was wondering about that for a long time
<FairLite> theflyingfool, the ubotu bot is just a computer program. it cannot know that you need information about RAR files. typing !rar is the way it instructed it to
<dirrty> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<theflyingfool> thanks much
<dirrty> thks bot but no help
<shmeelAway> hi, i have a external harddrive fornatted as ext-2, how can i get th authority to format it to something else?
<Moniker42> what's the best dvd type to get for living in the uk?
<Moniker42> + or -?
<nexous> Anyone know why bluefish can't save my files to var/www/?
<kitche> dirrty: what's wrong?
<kitche> nexous: you don't have permission to
<Moniker42> nexous, perhaps it doesn't have permission to
<Moniker42> yea
<lufis> Moniker42: +
<Moniker42> lufis, thanks.
<nexous> kitche: moniker: how do i set permissions thouhg
<nexous> nvm
<nexous> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<dirrty> need to move MySQL dbs from Windoz to ubuntu
<Moniker42> nexous, chmod. i dunno how to use it but... yea...
<shwouchk> whats the best way to write an iso under gnome?
<kitche> dirrty: might want to ask in #mysql about that
<dirrty> yea thanks
<borgus> dirrty: I generally just use phpMyAdmin to export and import the tables
<nexous> chmod ugo+rwx /var/www/
<nexous> would that work?
<Flannel> ugh.  No.  Add yourself to the www-data group or something.
<nixnoob> hey ive installed my windows wireless driver using ndiswrapper but i still cant get a connection.. do i have to reboot before it will work?
<CapNbeefy> i upgraded to kubuntu from ubuntu edgy awhile back and now when i try to log into gnome it crashes....i dont like kde as much as gnome and i want to get rid of kubuntu and everything with it and switch back to gnome/ubuntu edgy....i havent been able to figure out how to do this
<nexous> Flannel, was that directed towards me?
<shwouchk> Moniker42: I don't think it matters much these days
<dirrty> borgus,  that might work bbl
<shwouchk> Moniker42: most readers/writers read and write both fine
<Flannel> nexous: yes.
<gma> nexous: I suspect so
<nexous> How do I add myself to the www group?
<Chilliwack> hi... i'm trying to install firefox, and i just got ubuntu, but i really don't know what the crap i'm doing. i got the .tar.gz, but i don't know how to install it (or anything, really)
<CapNbeefy> i just want everything back to normal...minus kubuntu
<exs> windows live messenger isn't working on wine
<gma> Chilliwack: it comes with ubuntu
<gma> Chilliwack: do you need a different version?
<Chilliwack> gma: not the latest version, which is what i'm after
<Flannel> !firefox | Chilliwack
<ubotu> Chilliwack: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<CapNbeefy> chilli firefox should come bundled with ubuntu
<Chankster> is anyone knowledgeable on installing 5.10 on a oldworld ppc?
<Chilliwack> it does, i'm trying to update to the new version
<Chilliwack> thanks, flannel
<Flannel> Chankster: why would you want to install breezy?  It's almost out of support
<nexous> File owner/File Group are set to root for www folder.
<dwhsix> hmm... iPod was working fine plugged straight in; I just tried using it with a hub and it doesn't show up... thoughts?
<Chankster> Flannel: because thats all i can find instructions for and thats all that seems work
<nexous> How can i login as root?
<Flannel> nexous: you don't need to.  use sudo.
<nexous> how do I chmod using sudo?
<Flannel> nexous: just like normal?
<NkZ> Greetings!
<shmeelAway> how do i get access to format a external harddrive?
<nexous> "To change or edit files that are owned by root, sudo must be used" ohhh
<NkZ> Greetings guys, I was wondering: What packages i need to have installed in order to do "Make; Make Install". also, is there a guide I can use?
<Flannel> !compile | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flannel> NkZ: you need build-essential though (package)
<qmf> something wrong with archive.ubuntu.com?
<nexous> okay, i really don't want to screw up chmod using sudo can you help me out a little?
<NkZ> thanks! :-)
<nexous> sudo chmod o+x /var/www/
<nexous> is that what i should run?
<Flannel> er..why do you want to add execute?
<nexous> idk
<nexous> sudo chmod o+w /var/www/
<nexous> ?
<nexous> Other and Write is that one?
<Flannel> nexous: that's really not a good idea.  Enabling anyone to write.  giving group write perm is safer.
<RudyValencia> Is there a media player that can play MP3s and works with hotkeys?
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<nexous> sudo chmod g+w+r /var/www/ ? That then?
<RudyValencia> (such as those found on a "multimedia keyboard"?)
<mister_roboto> tommyv: sed?
<Flannel> nexous: g+wr
<tommyv> mister_roboto, is that in the repositories?
<nexous> Flannel: once i run ' sudo chmod g+wr /var/www/' is konsole suppose to return anything?
<mister_roboto> tommyv: no, sorry, just a joke. it's a standard unix utility that you can use to pipe a playlist through a script to add html decorations :)
<Flannel> nexous: no.  It'll just do it.
<NkZ> !compile NkZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile NkZ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shwouchk> anyway, I'm leaving to install 6.10... bye!
<Aggrav8d> hello!
<nexous> Yah! Thanks, I can actually finish deving my cms now :D
<NkZ> Eh, you can blame me for have a real lousy short memory, but what was the guide to use the "Make, Make Install"?
<xtknight> NkZ: generally you do "./configure", "make" and then "sudo make install" to compile a program.  some programs use autogen.sh instead of ./configure
<xtknight> !compile | NkZ
<ubotu> NkZ: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<frogzoo> anyone know of a way to get iptables or other to limit throughput to emulate a wan ?
<NkZ> Many thanks! :-)
<linux_user400354> hello, im using gnome-screensaver now instead of xscreensaver, but it is having an extra problem. the screensaver comes on while in a full screen game. ive tried scripts to pause it and they were not working, but it should be able to work the same as xscreensaver and see that i am using the computer to play a full screen game.
<oljanx> why would my wireless card all of the sudden cease to work when I unplug or plug in my laptop?
<oljanx> only working in ubuntu again after a cold boot
<samalex> Has anyone gotten Office 2000 or XP working with Wine without using Crossover Office?  Just curious.
<Dhjiz> so
<Dhjiz> hello everybody
<Dhjiz> finally I found the solution of my problem
<Dhjiz> on ubuntuforums
<drx> greetings -- anyone know how to view an SDL Console without VNC?
<carlos> Hi all, is there a way to avoid the prompt for the default key ring
<Dhjiz> yesterday I touched a setting in the BIOS
<Dhjiz> I put the Internal modem from enabled to disabled
<Dhjiz> and I don't know how, it disabled my sound card too
<Dhjiz> the internel modem and sound card seem to be linked
<rotero> Dhjiz:  Do they share an IRQ?
<Dhjiz> I dunno
<Dhjiz> maybe
<Dhjiz> I enabled internal modem again and now I can enjoy sound
<Dhjiz> so now you know
<rotero> Dhjiz:  You can probably adjust IRQ settings in the BIOS as well.
<Dhjiz> don't touch your BIOS if everything works good
<Dhjiz> :p
<Dhjiz> maybe
<humpinH> hi, do you know how i can take a webcam pic from the terminal and save it as DATE.jpeg?
<Dhjiz> but now that it's working, I'm not gonna touch anything for now :D
<variant> humpinH: yeah, what command do you use to grab the image?
<humpinH> not sure :P
<variant> humpinH: wait a sek then, i will help
<humpinH> variant, thanks a lot
<daviey> Anybody know how to configure hotwayd  (hotmail to pop3)??
<linux_user400354> why does gnome-screensaver-command -i not give me my prompt back. then what is it useful for?
<nixnoo1> hey intutivenipple
<Aggrav8d> i'd like to learn about setting up an email server that runs two virtual domains.  can anyone give me some pointers?  I've already (blindly) followed the steps @ https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<variant> humpinH: this is what your looking for: http://linuxbrit.co.uk/camE/
<phixnay> how do I fix this "ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gdi32.oT3iIv.o) is not supported"
<nixnoo1> i cannot get my wifi card to associate to an access point
<variant> i was gonna sugest a nice little command to embed the date in the ouput but that program allready supports it :)
<variant> humpinH: i was gonna sugest a nice little command to embed the date in the ouput but that program allready supports it :)
<nixnoo1> i used ndiswrapper to install the driver
<daviey> nixnoo1, have you installed networking-manager??
<L0cKd0wN> anyone know how to get an internet connection in ubuntu, under VMWare Workstation?
<nixnoo1> yes it comes with 6.10 edgy
<daviey> L0cKd0wN, what is the host OS??
<L0cKd0wN> daviey: windows xp
<daviey> nixnoo1, are you sure!??!!?
<daviey> L0cKd0wN, no idea then.... sorry
<nixnoo1> daviey, yes.
<L0cKd0wN> lol....
<FairLite> L0cKd0wN, if VMWare is configured for standard NAT as is by default, it should work out of the box with DHCP
<daviey> nixnoo1, didn't come with my edgy install.. i had to install it separately.  Okay, does that recognize your AP?
<nixnoo1> no it doesnt...
<linux_user400354> why does gnome-screensaver-command -i not give me my prompt back. then what is it useful for?
<nixnoo1> ive tried manually specifying it but it still does not associate
<daviey> nixnoo1, install wifi-radar and see if that sees it
<L0cKd0wN> FairLite: well 'ifconfig' returns the proper IP address for my system
<nixnoo1> apt-get install wifi-radar?
<frogzoo> wow, netem is awesome
<daviey> nixnoo1, yes
<L0cKd0wN> FairLite: ubuntu is getting the proper IP...
<rotero> linux_user400354:  Check the man page?  Google?  I'm sure the options are documented.
<FairLite> L0cKd0wN: then make sure you set up a DNS server
<linux_user400354> rotero: i think you assumed that i havent done that already
<daviey> L0cKd0wN, what happens if you ping your XP machine?
<Sephiroth> I used the package manager to install apache2. How would I figure out where the configuration for the Apache2 server is? I can't seem to figure out how to enable mod_rewrite.
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, .deb files are supported by ubuntu, right?  How do I install it?
<L0cKd0wN> dunno, restarting the session, lets see what happens :)
<L0cKd0wN> i have to say tho, ubuntu on top of windows xp
<L0cKd0wN> is sexy
<L0cKd0wN> :D
<nixnoo1> daviey wow, i get alot of errors.
<pate4ever> hey everyone
<nixnoo1> interface does not support scanning
<daviey> |Jason8|, sudo dpkg -i packagename or double click it!! ;)
<pate4ever> i am having trouble with my wireless device, can anyone help me?
<daviey> nixnoo1, what errors?
<nixnoo1> interface doesnt suport scaning
<L0cKd0wN> FairLite, daviey: works now :D
<daviey> nixnoo1, oh that shouldn't be a problem.......  it's trying to scan on all ethX devices
<unperson> Hi, I setup an mdadm software RAID when I installed Ubuntu.  I now want to take one of these RAID0 devices get rid of it so that I can reformat those disk partitions for use as normal, non-RAID devices.  What steps should I take?  The RAID device is currently not used for anything (it's mounted as /storage).
<|Jason8|> daviey, whenever I double-click it, it says "Archive Type Not supported"  It does that for any .deb file I've downloaded.
* L0cKd0wN is now running ubuntu ontop of windows xp :D
<daviey> L0cKd0wN, what did you do?
<nrdb> I have a feature request for the login requester, it would be handy to be able to change the keyboard layout for the login, as you can change the language, as I have two uses one uses qwerty on uses dvorak, could this be done ?
<nixnoo1> ok so i should wait for it to get to wlan0
<unperson> I would think that I'd just need to unmount it, remove the corresponding entries from mdadm.conf and fstab and then I can just format the partitions.  Am I missing something necessary?
<steelb> what do i get in linux instead of a blue screen of death?
<FairLite> steelb: a kernel oops
<daviey> nixnoo1, hmm it should be instant.  what do you get back from iwconfig (in pastebin)?
<variant> steelb: a kernel panic
<nixnoo1> hang on
<|Jason8|> ...
<vivicrow> hello...i am scanning my windows drive with ClamAV running on ubuntu right now, what can I do next if it finds some viruses??
<steelb> i <3 those
<variant> steelb: there is a screensaver that includes all the traditional BSODS like that.. it is called BSOD and has solaris,bsd,apple,windows,linux etc
<unperson> steelb, In my experience a kernel panic is the closest thing but not really a similar experience because a) it doesn't happen nearly as often as the blue screen of death, and b) it generally seems to be a much more serious problem when it does happen.
<variant> vivicrow: delete them
<|Jason8|> whenever I double-click a .deb file, it says "Archive Type Not supported"  It does that for any .deb file I've downloaded.  Am I missing some repository or something?
<vivicrow> any healling tools in linux?
<L0cKd0wN> daviey: vmware has different networking options, switched it to "share the hosts IP address"
<L0cKd0wN> daviey: then restarted the virtual session
<pate4ever> i am having trouble with my wireless device, can anyone help me? i think that i have configured the device correctly but i can't use it to connect to the internet
<daviey> |Jason8|, do you have gdebi installed?  Should have - it's default.  But try sudo apt-get install gdebi.  Then right click on a deb file and open with gdebi
<variant> vivicrow: linux is a kernel
<daviey> L0cKd0wN, cool
<tamacracker> hm... XChat has a folder named Downloads, and I'm havin a hard time findin it.
<|Jason8|> daviey, thanks.  I'll check that out.
<TheDebugger> tamacracker: Look in ~/.xchat
<tamacracker> ok
<progek> Hi room, I am trying to create an account on a remote machine with adduser but I cannot seem to set a password for the username. For example.. sudo adduser -p does not work, neither does sudo adduser --password   any ideas? I need to create a new user on a remote machine (no vnc) and create a public_html folder.
<unperson> variant, An accurate and yet completely useless answer.
<shatrat> pate4ever, wireless stuff can be a pain, you may need firmware or something, read the !wireless how-tos and try and find one for your particular hardware.
<shane_b> !
<variant> progek: useradd -m -G addgroupshere usernamehere
<pate4ever> shatrat where can i find a wireless howto?
<variant> progek: then passwd username
<daviey> tamacracker, or  ~/.xchat2
<shatrat> !wireless|pate4ever
<ubotu> pate4ever: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<progek> variant, thanks for that
<Megaqwerty> where is the program 'xinetd' started from? I want to alter its startup flags...unless someone can help me convert a configuration line from inetd format to xinetd format.
<nixnoo1> pastebin is going really slow
<pate4ever> great thanks guys
<frogzoo> Megaqwerty: by default xinetd is not installed
<tamacracker> ok
<|Jason8|> daviey, I did the sudo apt-get install gdebi, said package not found
<Megaqwerty> frogzoo: really? I wonder what I have that depends on it.
<Sephiroth> I used the package manager to install apache2. How would I figure out where the configuration for the Apache2 server is? I can't seem to figure out how to enable mod_rewrite.
<L0cKd0wN> how do i change screen resolution manually if the mode isn't listed?
<Megaqwerty> frogzoo: anyway, the problem still stands.
<frogzoo> Sephiroth: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Sephiroth> Thank you.
<frogzoo> Megaqwerty: ru sure you've xinetd installed?
<sparr> L0cKd0wN: open a terminal, type "xrandr"
<nixnoo1> daviey, http://pastebin.com/871717
<daviey> |Jason8|, something is seriously wrong.  It is meant to be installed as default and i'm sure it's not a multiverse pacakge
<Mazin> !make.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> L0cKd0wN, you can add a mode to /etc/X11/xorg.conf if there isnt one of the right size for you if there isnt one for what you want.
<frogzoo> Megaqwerty: /etc/rc2.d/S20xinetd
<Mazin> where is make.conf on ubuntu?
<Megaqwerty> frogzoo: yeah, i have a man entry for it, and a config file, and so on.
<|Jason8|> daviey, okay.  can I go look for it in the synaptic package manager?
<unperson> Sephiroth, In generally, if you want to see what files a package installed, you can do 'dpkg -L packagename' I believe.
<gaspipe1> sup all
<daviey> nixnoo1, geez that pastebin is slow!!
<old-monk> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixnoo1> tell me about it
<daviey> |Jason8|, yes
<Megaqwerty> frogzoo: yeah, it's in there
<L0cKd0wN> shatrat: ok i added "1440 x 900" under 24 bit section
<L0cKd0wN> shatrat: do i have to log out/ log back in
<daviey> nixnoo1, see i'm confused.  Yours is different to mine.  My wireless device is eth1
<gaspipe1> how do I update video drivers?
<gaspipe1> everything looks so big and and like in "safe mode"
<nixnoo1> daviey, i have blue tooth/wifi card and a built in NIc as well
<shatrat> L0cKd0wN, yeah, ctrl alt backspace is quickest
<frogzoo> !fixres | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nixnoo1> daviey, eth0 is my wired nic
<nikitis> Where do you install Metacity themes at?
<Megaqwerty> frogzoo: ^^
<daviey> nixnoo1, same here and eth1 is my wireless
<shatrat> nikitis, system/preferences/theme
<nixnoo1> daviey, should it matter?
<TheDebugger> nikitis: Or.. ~/.themes
<nikitis> shatrat: no, not how you install it.  Where do the Theme files go
<nikitis> TheDebugger: thanks
<L0cKd0wN> i think it has to do with vmware
<L0cKd0wN> the reason the resolution won't show up....
<TheDebugger> nikitis: You can drag&drop the tar.gz in the theme window too
<shatrat> nikitis, well, you can download a theme in a tar.gz archive and install it using the Install Themes button on the theme manager, or you can extract it into the .themes directory.
<daviey> nixnoo1, no - but i'm confused, there seems to be less information avaliable.
<|Jason8|> daviey, I figured out why it wasn't found.  That package is called gdeb, not gdebi.  Thanks for the help :)
<daviey> nixnoo1, i'm just wondering if it is trying to act as an AP itself
<daviey> |Jason8|, gdeb is a different package
<nixnoo1> daviey, lol why would it do that
<Mazin> where is make.conf
<Mazin> or does ubuntu even have one?
<daviey> nixnoo1, dunno
<|Jason8|> daviey... okay.  so I don't have gdebi.  Interesting.
<cafuego_> why would there be a make.conf?
<Chankster> is anyone knowledgeable on why ubuntu wont boot on a oldworld ppc?
<shatrat> Chankster, the live CD?
<nalioth> !tell Chankster about oldworld
<cafuego_> Chankster: hardware architecture, booting not supported.
<tamacracker> Anyone know the direct link to all the music codecs?
<|Jason8|> daviey, either way it let me install it, so it's all good :D
<L0cKd0wN> i love the ubuntu forums
<tamacracker> Amarok's not playing a few different file types
<L0cKd0wN> found the problem!
<nixnoo1> daviey, how would i find out if thats the case?
<nalioth> Chankster: you'll need to follow the instructions in the link ubotu sent you
<Megaqwerty> Mazin: "locate make.conf" (in the terminal without quotes) if it is on your system...that command will find it
<Chankster> nalioth: im did
<daviey> |Jason8|, try http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdebi/gdebi_0.1.6ubuntu1_all.deb      then sudo dpkg -i gdebi*
<Chankster> nalioth: i finish the install, copy the new kernel and RAMdisk over
<superjew9020> ok i keep gettin the error:   error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) when tryin to play any kind of video on mplayer i have looked at several solutions on google but none of them work  im using ubuntu edgy
* cafuego_ should verify those docs by way of the Wallstreet G3
<daviey> nixnoo1, it's out of my knowledge now.  Mine just worked
<daviey> nixnoo1, sorry
<tamacracker> Can anyone direct me to the link with all the codecs so i can play certain music and video file types?
<Chankster> nalioth: set the root in bootx and then it drops to a shell after a bit
<cafuego_> Mazin: Are you looking for a gentoo file on an Ubuntu system?
<nalioth> !mp3 | tamacracker
<ubotu> tamacracker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shatrat> superjew9020, Try going into the mplayer options and trying different rendering modes? xv, opengl, etcetera
<superjew9020> yes
<high-bass> guys im tring to get freeglut installed on my laptop but im getting so many troubles not sure whats going on... when i try to install freeglut3-dev i get the follow error posted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3536
<Peps> when I connect a usb device (disk, ipod) it automounts fine, and the label on the desktop if fine, but I want (say) the ipod to mount on /media/ipod and not on /media/sdg2. When it mount on different places at different times I need to change gtkpod of scripts every time. can someone help?
<gaspipe1> frogzoo: hey
<pate4ever> exit
<pate4ever> quit
<Chankster> nalioth: it always crashes at "/scripts/local-top/evms: 31: /sbin/evms_activate: not found"
<threeonefour> how do i make my own live cd
<gaspipe1> frogzoo: i did that...screem went blank...then reboot
<shmeelAway> any1 know how to reformat a external harddrive to NFTS on edgy?
<Chankster> nalioth: does the same thing on two different g3s
<gaspipe1> frogzoo: was that normal?
<nalioth> Chankster: what version of Ubuntu are you trying to use?
<gaspipe1> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Chankster> nalioth: ive been trying breezy since thats what the wiki gives instructions with
<nil> hi!!!
<nalioth> Chankster: just for kicks, try hoary
<superjew9020> so uhh any bdy have any ideas bout my prob
<|Jason8|> daviey, that link you gave me is a .deb file, I can't open it.
<nil> I am looking for a way to "record" (video record) my desktop. Any app for that?
<humpinH> hey, does anyone one know how i can automatically make my comp send an email with a pic, everyday
<daviey> |Jason8|, yes but you should be able to use dpkg
<humpinH> like send DATE.jpeg everyday at midnight
<nil> humpinH: cron + mail
<daviey> |Jason8|, in the terminal type sudo dpkg -i gdebi*  (from the location you downloaded it)
<threeonefour> how do i make my own live cd
<daviey> |Jason8|, rather - saved it
<nil> humpinH: "mail" is a command to send or receive messages, "cron" is a scheduler
<|Jason8|> daviey, okay.
<superjew9020> ? moo
<humpinH> nil, where do i modify the mail config?
<nil> humpinH: all in command line; in a console, type "man mail" and try some settings
<high-bass> guys when i type up apt-get build-essential x-window-system-dev ... i get error saying x-window-system-dev package not found
<tamacracker> The music and video codecs i need such as mpeg, wma, mpg, wav are all for gstreamer, in order to play them on Amarok, and mplayer... yes?
<nil> high-bass: bas /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<nil> high-bass: bad /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<|Jason8|> I feel like such a moron... to change directory to Desktop... what's the command... cd... and then what?
<superjew9020> ok i keep gettin the error:   error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) when tryin to play any kind of video on mplayer i have looked at several solutions on google but none of them work  im using ubuntu edgy
<khally> how can i get a list of leaf directories (directories w/ no sub dirs)?
<high-bass> nil how would i fix my sources.list file then>?
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<superjew9020> MOOOOOOOO??
<FairLite> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nil> high-bass: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<humpinH> nil, mail isnt installed and i cant find it through synaptic ^_'
<s> where can i find a good text to lern how to config xinitd ?
<nil> tamacracker: look at http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<s> ok
<nil> humpinH: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/mail/mailx
<spook[] > mrh...
<nil> i ask again.....
<daviey> |Jason8|, how did you get on?
<nil> I am looking for a way to "record" (video record) my desktop. Any app for that?
<FairLite> !istanbul | nil
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<|Jason8|> daviey, I figured it out.  Forgot it's case-sensitive
<nil> FairLite: thanks!
<|Jason8|> That's been plaguing me big time.
<daviey> |Jason8|, so gdebi is working now?
<humpinH> nil, sorry to pick on you, but do you know how i can set gmail as my smtp??
<|Jason8|> gah.
<stephen> i need help installing java runetime env
<|Jason8|> gotta upgrade all sorts of stuff.
<|Jason8|> CURSE YOU BREEZY!
<nil> humpinH: well, i don't use gmail, so i don't know
<nil> humpinH: i don't know if gmail allows it
<humpinH> nil, i'm supplied with a smtp adress, and yes its allowed
<nil> ah, ok
<nil> so it should be right
<nexeus> hi can any help me with  mplayer fonts
<nexeus> hi can any1 help me with  mplayer fonts
<daviey> nil, look at recordmydesktop
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<daviey> |Jason8|, your using breezy!?!?! Upgrade the whole distrubition!
<nil> humpinH: [not trivial]  install postfix, configure with a relay on gmail (just from the installation screens), and it should work
<|Jason8|> daviey, the CD is in the mail :D
<nexeus> hi can any1 help me with  mplayer fonts for subtitles
<nil> humpinH: but i sugggest you to use your isp's smtp instead
<nil> daviey: thanks
<daviey> |Jason8|, good lad
<humpinH> thx so much nil , but my isp sucks
<nexeus> hi can any1 help me with  mplayer fonts in font for mkv file
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<nil> humpinH: hehe
<daviey> |Jason8|, Although that will put you onto dapper and the latest (stable) is edgy.  But with dapper you get 5 years of updates
<superjew9020> ok i keep gettin the error:   error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) when tryin to play any kind of video on mplayer i have looked at several solutions on google but none of them work  im using ubuntu edgy
<bryan> hiya all
<|Jason8|> daviey, I ordered breezy a year ago, never could get it to install on my old hdd.  Got it installed on a new one, and I really like it.
<nexeus> hi can any1 help me with  mplayer fonts in subtitle for mkv file
<|Jason8|> yeah, Dapper seems to come with all the good stuff, though.
<bryan> setting up a p4 monster with several ntfs hard drives
<bryan> can u help ? having no luck setting up ntfs3g
<nexeus> Im currently using dapper having to watch mkv with font super sized
<nexeus> lol
<pesb10> any could help me with ubuntu printer settings?
<nexeus> no need for glasses
<shatrat> nexeus, I believe you can adjust the font scaling in the preferences.
<pesb10> any1*
<shatrat> pesb10, depends on your printer.
<pesb10> ok....
<gabspeck> pesb10, what's wrong with them?
<pesb10> i using a brother hl 1440 series...
<nexeus> not for mkv i use the lin  mplayer -slang en filename.mkv
<pesb10> i wan other pc to be able to link with it
<pesb10> is it possible?
<mattyv> Hi everyone, is it possible for the ralink rt2500 to work with Network Manager? I don't want to mess with my working setup if it won't work anyway.
<threeonefour> i need help with my canon pixma ip1600  it won't print
<nexeus> shatrat not for mkv i use the lin  mplayer -slang en filename.mkv
<bryan> i only have a few minutes, then it's back to winXp :(
<shatrat> mattyv, it should, network-manager-gnome?
<nexeus> *line
<pate4ever> hello all - I have set up my wireless adapter properly (i believe). Is there any good advice on how to get the adapter to properly connect to the wireless network?
<java> hey
<rotero> After installing Ubuntu 6.10 w/ the alternate disc, I'm running in to the same problem that I had trying to use the desktop installer:  Upon trying to boot, X Windows can't be started.
<java> can someone help me
<JiJi87> what you need java?
<java> i had ubuntu installed on my PC with Windows XP... the same harddrive
<mattyv> shatrat: yeah nm-gnome. I haven't installed it yet, I just remember some cards not being supported but couldn't find which ones
<JiJi87> ok
<java> i removed the ubuntu partitions, and now XP wont load
<JiJi87> get a error message?
<java> it trys to open some grub1.5 but it says Error
<nofxx> what's the difference "install to hard disk"  and  "install a worstation"  in the edubuntu cd?
<java> ^^
<rotero> I get "No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth" and "Screens found, but none have a usable configuration."  Any advice?
<bryan> :)
<JiJi87> you have a xp disc?
<java> yes
<PetFish> lo - My k/b layout seams a little odd. I cant use quotation marks with out having to double press the 2 key whilst holding SHIFT - But even then it doesnt look correct, same with single apostrophie.
<JiJi87> your going to install it and go into recovery mode I believe, it will bring you to a text prompt, like dos
<Madpilot> nofxx, try #edubuntu
<nexeus> shatrat i have change font size in mplayer gui still not working
<JiJi87> been there before?
<bryan> hi i have a ?
<java> yeah, once before
<java> not sure what to do, ar eyou?
<nofxx> Madpilot: yup I'm there... but looks like everybody is away.. xD
<tom__> hey
<rotero> I've already tried adjusting video options I could find in the BIOS.  Video hardware is integrated on the Intel MB.
<threeonefour> !ask | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tom__> how do i add a folder on my desktop to launch a mounted fat32 system on /windows
<JiJi87> there is a option there for boot loader... no... omg i cant remember
<bryan> can i get full stable access to an ntfs partion with ubuntu?
<shatrat> tom_, if you mount it at /media/windows it will appear on your desktop, thats probably the easiest way
<rafase282> hello
<JiJi87> but look around in there and you will probably see what you need
<Hisakasex> when I ping fooofff.mydomain.com, mydomain.com responds the ping .. what could be the problem?
<tom__> okay how do i set it to auto mount to /media/windows?
<java> lol
<Hisakasex> fooofff is not a subdomain in mydomain.com
<shatrat> tom_, just edit that line in the /etc/fstab?
<tom__> thanks
<tom__> :)
<bryan> can i get full stable access to an ntfs partion with ubuntu?  please :)
<shatrat> bryan, read, yes.
<pesb10> if i wan to format my pc...and install ubuntu. Will i be needed to install the driver for my motherboard?
<xdude> java,  only a guess on my part, but it sounds like you overwrote you mbr
<shatrat> pesb10, no.  Maybe for some accessories on the motherboard, but in general no.
<bryan> shatrat... can u give me the short desc of procedure?
<xdude> mbr = master boot record
<shatrat> !ntfs|bryan
<ubotu> bryan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Faithful> Is dual head possible/easy for 945GM integrated Intel Graphics?
<java> oh
<mattyv> threeonefour: From my search just now, the tubroprint driver might be your best option, it's not free though. The ip2200 driver may work though
<java> i think i found my solution
<rafase282> i need help to install my webcam
<leonardo> dont v portuguese here, have?
<java> boot to XP recovery mode, and at the prompt type fixmbr
<who_cares> anyone know how to set the DocumentRoot for apache to a directory in /home without getting a 403 error?
<PetFish> lo - I cant use quotation marks with out having to double press the 2 key whilst holding SHIFT - But even then it doesnt look correct, same with single apostrophy - Any help welcome.
<pesb10> ic...thanks
<java> allright, i think im going to try this out
<java> cya, thanks!
<xdude> bryan, you might do some research on ntfs-3g.  I got it to work with ntfs in windows XP-pro
<Faithful> who_cares: permissions?
<pesb10> juz like to ask...how do i reformat my ubuntu os?
<leonardo> anyone know a br irc of ubuntu?
<who_cares> I chowned it to root, myself and www-data
<threeonefour> mattyv, i have installed the ip2200 driver  it doesn't print     it detects but no print
<frogzoo> pesb10: system -> prefs -> keyboard --- change your keyboard layout (sounds like you're using dead keys)
<who_cares> right now I have it chmoded to 755, but it was 777
<rafase282> i need help
<mattyv> threeonefour: Oh ok, this is a post I found http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=063b511eece0269d5a920ddc4ae7c4c5&p=2523033#post2523033
<|Jason8|> My main hard drive is NTFS with windows on it.  How would I mount that drive so I can access the files on it?
<Faithful> who_cares: I would usually leave the root alone and do a directory alias
<Hisakasex> what do I have to config to make my server responds ping only to a valid subdomain in my domain?
<Hisakasex> when I ping fooofff.mydomain.com, mydomain.com responds the ping .. what could be the problem?
<Hisakasex> fooofff is not a subdomain in mydomain.com
<Faithful> who_cares: or even an virtual domain
<Hisakasex> what do I have to config to make my server responds ping only to a valid subdomain in my domain?
<xdude> !ntfs|xdude
<ubotu> xdude: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pesb10> how do i reformat my ubuntu?
<pesb10> frogzoo...what should i do after at keyboard layout?
<xdude> !fuse|xdude
<ubotu> xdude: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mattyv> threeonefour: If you can't get it to print, Turboprint definitely specifies support http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<rafase282> hey
<rafase282> help me
<rafase282> i need to get my webcam to work
<pate4ever> hello all - I have set up my wireless adapter properly (i believe). Is there any good advice on how to get the adapter to properly connect to the wireless network?
<murilo> anyone having problems with blank cds and dvds?
<frogzoo> pesb10: are you using "US" ?
<pesb10> yup
<who_cares> I just changed the DocumentRoot path
<murilo> so doesnt recognize them
<xdude> bryan the NtfsFuse says it may be unsafe...  guess its still experiemental..  |)
<who_cares> is there some reason for directories in /home to be 403 (It's mounted from hdb if that matters)
<frogzoo> pesb10: Layout = US English ( and not US English with dead keys)
<mattyv> pate4ever: What adapter are you using?
<pesb10> frogzoo : yup...no dead keys
<shmeelAway> any1 know how to format external hardrive to NFTS on edgy?
<pate4ever> mattyv Linksys WUSB45GC
<bryan> shatrat... it works, thank you... one more thing
<cafuego_> shmeelAway: Run windows in vmware or soemthing
<Roberto55> :)
<pesb10> frogzoo : do you know how to format a ubuntu os?
<bryan> quick access to drives is best accomplished how?
<shmeelAway> i did, but when i click my computer the drive isn't there, tho the drive is recognized by windows
<PetFish> lo - I cant use quotation marks with out having to double press the 2 key whilst holding SHIFT - But even then it doesnt look correct, same with single apostrophy - Any help welcome.
<sadraque> ola
<pate4ever> mattyv: it's definitely blinking and it views some of the available wireless networks so i assume it works
<Roberto55> govori li hrvatski netko?
<sadraque> alo amigo
<bryan> shatrat  >>quick access to drives is best accomplished how?
<murilo> I founded many post in the forum about problems to get any burner program to recognize blank medias .. but no answers. Someone knows what is happening?
<frogzoo> pesb10: if you do a clean install it will format the drive/partitions before installing
<Roberto55> 7.04 is good
<rafase282> u could use k3b
<nofxx> hm..Installin edubuntu......after "install to hard disk" it says "Decompressing Linux...Done" "Booting the kernel" ... and stops...i can write.. but it dosent do anything...... what I'm not doing?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Ok it's probably detected alright. I suggest turning off any encryption on your network while you get it setup, then add the security later. Are you using wep or wpa?
<frogzoo> Roberto55: if you spruik 7.04 here, they'll all be back here when it breaks
<pate4ever> mattyv: that's a good question. i don't know
<murilo> k3b doesnt works too
<pate4ever> mattyv: and i don't know how to find out, eiter
<Roberto55> i know
<mattyv> pate4ever: Ah I see, so you aren't the person who configures the network?
<pesb10> frogzoo: ic...ok. thanks
<pate4ever> matyv: my roomate and i did, but he left for israel
<pate4ever> matyv: unfortunately i know little about it
<murilo> keep asking me to put a blank media on the drive but is already there (4 weeks ago was everything fine and i just made simple updates)
<frogzoo> pesb10: try reinstalling the US English keyboard layout maybe
<Roberto55> frogzoo is it possible to find good protection for my ubuntu
<mattyv> pate4ever: ok, I'm looking for info on your card so I get a better idea of what you need to do...
<frogzoo> Roberto55: good protection?
<Roberto55> somethinf like a security
<shatrat> It is securty
<Roberto55> firewall
<shatrat> already there
<distro-tester> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is on IRC right now!
<pate4ever> mattyv: i can see the mac address of my device on my router info page
<frogzoo> Roberto55: look into iptables, chkrootkit & tripwire - all that & you're bulletproof
<frogzoo> !firestarter | Roberto55
<ubotu> Roberto55: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Roberto55> thanks
<Hisakasex> hola
<Naik0> i have two screen enabled, irssi and rtorrent. How do i close rtorrent scren "pts-2" ?
<nofxx> why my installation is stoping after "Booting the kernel." ??? i can write.. nothing happens
<Hisakasex> I need somebody to tell me why when I ping to anything.mydomain.com my server responds the ping..
<Hisakasex> please!!!
<nexous> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Hisakasex> for example imagine ping mail.google.com is ok ... you can try it
<nexous> How do i use nautilus's ftp?
<Hisakasex> but jajaja.google.com is not found
<MrWamu> Does anybody know what Novell Slab is ???
<mattyv> pate4ever: That's a good start. Your card has several revisions, one is very easy to setup. Open a terminal: Applications > accessories > terminal and type the following to see if it's the easy one "dmesg | grep -i rt2500" without the quotes
<giuseppe> excuse me
<Creedence> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hisakasex> in mydomain.com jajaja.  ,  www. anything is accepted
<giuseppe> ho can I see the user list?
<frogzoo> giuseppe: who
<jrib> nexous: file > connect to server
<leonardo> anyone can help me, how i can exit "X" to install a driver?
<jrib> !nvidia | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pate4ever> mattyv: that command returns no results
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<MrWamu> Does anyone know what Slab is ??
<dregin> winamp ;)
<murilo> Why my Ubuntu cant recognize blank medias !!!??
<tommyv> lol im on ubuntu dregin :P
<Ashton_Ke> I've noticed an instability in Ubuntu recently.
<dregin> ;P
<nexous> How come i type ls while connected in FTP via konsole, i get 200 port command success, rather than a DIR list?
<Hisakasex> I need somebody to tell me why when I ping to anything.mydomain.com my server responds the ping.. anything is not a valid subdomain
<dregin> I've googled but I'm not sure what the best option is for reading NTFS partitions from edgy?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Ok, I'm not sure what chipset you have then :( Do you know the name of your wireless network? ie. the essid
<dregin> anyone have any recommendations?
<Naik0> i have two screen enabled, irssi and rtorrent. How do i close rtorrent scren "pts-2" ?
<pate4ever> mattyv: yes the essid is dd-wrt
<jrib> dregin: anything you want, just mount the drive.  reading works fine
<jrib> !ntfs | dregin
<ubotu> dregin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ashton_Ke> From a clean install, not adding any new software, just running updates, the wireless driver (madwifi, located in the restricted modules), eventually quits. And if I try and restart the wireless, the computer locks up. Restarting X doesn't work, everything is completely frozen.
<Ashton_Ke> Anyone else notice this?
<Roberto55> frogzoo sorry for my english... i want to ask you about hack attack over internet... is it firestarter  goodone to protect my comp
<frogzoo> dregin: for read only, you're best of with the read only ntfs
<dregin> jrib: wasnt aware of that :)
<frogzoo> Roberto55: yep
<dregin> thanks jrib ubotu amd frogzoo
<mattyv> pate4ever: Ok, bare with me while I look at the steps to try, it's a while since I configured mine
<pate4ever> mattyv: of course, thanks for helping
<pesb10> why when i click 'printing'...its comes out couldn't connect CUPS server?
<Roberto55> ok, thanks
<mattyv> pate4ever: Alright, to being with open up the network config gui, System > Admin > Networking
<pate4ever> mattyv: got it
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Good, do you have a wireless device listed, something like wlan0?
<leonardo> how i can exit "X"?
<pate4ever> mattyv: i have something that says wireless connection
<nomasteryoda> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<nomasteryoda> leonardo,
<pesb10> frogzoo : do you know why when i click system > admin > printing...its comes out cannot connect CUPS server
<nomasteryoda> thats for your question
<leonardo> i cant here  ;< why?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Yep good, click on it and go to properties (still no guarentees that it will be easy, but here's hoping...)
<Asc> that restarts though doesn't it?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay i am doing that
<nofxx> can I install edubuntu in another partition inside ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> if you want to truely get out... in terminal type sudo init 3
<Roberto55> i want to be hacker
<nomasteryoda> init 5 to get back
<leonardo> ctrl+alt+backspace dont work here, can u help me
<Roberto55> wanna
<dxdt> ummmmm can someone do me a favor?  Can someone try to put a letter g into the denominator of a fraction of a latex equation in abiword?
<dxdt> because I think it is broken/bugged
<nomasteryoda> leonardo, try that command please...
<leonardo> i trued
<nomasteryoda> "sudo init 3"
<Ashton_Ke> Two Ubuntu Crashes in 10 minutes.
<leonardo> tryed
<Ashton_Ke> From a clean install
<leonardo> but dont why, sry
<mattyv> pate4ever: You should see some self explanatory boxes, network name is what you told me before. Since we don't know if WEP is on, leave it blank for now
<murilo> cdrecord: No write mode specified.
<murilo> cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.
<murilo> cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.
<murilo> cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...
<murilo> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.17-10-386
<murilo> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<murilo> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<murilo> scsidev: '/dev/hdc'
<murilo> devname: '/dev/hdc'
<Ashton_Ke> Don't paste more than one line.
<murilo> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<murilo> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<murilo> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<Ashton_Ke> Use a pastebin please.
<murilo> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<murilo> : Operation not permitted
<murilo> cdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (debian-0.8debian2 '@(#)scsitransp.c	1.91 04/06/17 Copyright 1988,1995,2000-2004 J. Schilling').
<nomasteryoda> ...
<nomasteryoda> ..
<murilo> SCSI buffer size: 64512
<murilo> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a03 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2005 Joerg Schilling
<murilo> NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord
<Ashton_Ke> Murilo, stop.
<murilo>       and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.
<murilo>       Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.
<mattyv> murilo: Ashton_Ke was talking to you
<Ashton_Ke> Murilo, stop.
<murilo>       The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.
<nomasteryoda> where's the bot
<leonardo> really command dont go to text mode
<murilo> TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA
<murilo> Using libscg version 'debian-0.8debian2'.
<murilo> atapi: 1
<nomasteryoda> ubotu
<murilo> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<pate4ever> mattyv: what what about password type?
<murilo> Version        : 0
<tommyv> anyone know a program i can use to make an html file out of a play list?
<murilo> Response Format: 2
<Ashton_Ke> Murilo, stop.
<mabus> everybody who's telling murilo to stop is just wasting their time
<nomasteryoda> Help!
<mabus> it's a flood..
<nomasteryoda> yes it is
<nomasteryoda> ubotu should have killed it
<nomasteryoda> bbl
<tonyyarusso> mabus: is right, and what frogzoo did is right :)
<nalioth> !tell murilo about paste
<threethirty> hello all
* frogzoo smirks
<mattyv> pate4ever: Leave that for now as well, it applies to WEP. Hopefully it isn't needed because if you don't know the WEP key it could be hard to get around
<MsCleo> hello frogzoo
<MsCleo> you here too eh ?
<pesb10> any know why when i click sys > admin > printing ...it write cannot connect CUPS server
<pesb10> what should i do?
<pate4ever> mattyv: i don't think there is a password as my new roomate, who uses windows, can access the network w/o a password
<Ashton_Ke> Anyone noticing a lot of instability in Ubuntu?
<MsCleo> ?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Ah that's very good
<Ashton_Ke> I've had 2 crashes in 10 minutes.
<MsCleo> how so aston ?
<frogzoo> Ashton_Ke: nopers, can't say I have
<Roberto55> what do you think about softpedia software
<MsCleo> what do you mean ?
<frogzoo> Ashton_Ke: check /var/log/messages for whinges  - what were you doing at the time?
<MsCleo> they do mac and *nix there
<Ashton_Ke> In here, on IRC.
<Ashton_Ke> It has to do with the wireless driver.
<MsCleo> got a real neat app there recently Robert - plays birds and rain
<mattyv> pate4ever: Try it with DHCP for now, your router probably has it turned on and will give you an I address automatically
<pate4ever> mattyv: so should i try and connect to the network now?
<high-bass> guys i keep tring to install freeglut3 and i keep getting package dependence and broken package errors... more detail in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3536
<MsCleo> scarin' da nrighborrs
<high-bass> im totally lost :/
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay hold on while i try this
<high-bass> search forums and coudnlt find anything relating to my issue
<mattyv> pate4ever: Yep, click ok a couple of times, it may pause for a bit while it tries
<Ashton_Ke> Wireless eventually cuts out, then when I try and restart the wireless, everything freezes. X doesn't respond to commands to restart.
<MsCleo> if I'm going for OS Desktop ease of use, is ubuntu for me ? or Fedora ?
<pate4ever> mattyv: it is blinking now
<MsCleo> I don't want to end up a sys admin
<MsCleo> just to browse the net
<Roberto55> ubuntu
<gma> MsCleo: definitely ubuntu then
<dxdt> Ubuntu
<Ashton_Ke> This is using the drivers that came with Ubuntu.
<MsCleo> ok
<dxdt> for the win
<MsCleo> off to get it
<Ashton_Ke> Well MsCleo, you're in an Ubuntu channel.
<MsCleo> is it a DVD now ?
<gma> MsCleo: would be interesting to see what they say in #fedora
<Ashton_Ke> The answer is going to be obviously Ubuntu.
<MsCleo> ashton -heh heh heh
<Roberto55> fedora is my other OS, experimentaly
<Ashton_Ke> Try both.
<Ashton_Ke> They're free.
<MsCleo> I just need ease of use - for dev
<MsCleo> ok
<Ashton_Ke> Ubuntu is a CD, I think Fedora is a DVD now.
<MsCleo> damn language only works on *nix
<MsCleo> so, time to switch
<Ashton_Ke> ?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Alright, see how you go getting on the internet with wireless then
<chona> why does session_register()  AND session_is_registered() doesn't seem to work in PHP5??
<MsCleo> oh, DVD could mean more stuff heh
<gma> MsCleo: what's the language?
<MsCleo> Fortress
<MsCleo> it's new from Sun
<startgame412> hello room hows it going
<MsCleo> all loops are parallel by default
<Ashton_Ke> Yes, but it's also a slightly more daunting installer.
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay hold on i may lose the connection
<Ashton_Ke> Slightly.
<gma> MsCleo: right. forget the dvd thing if you have broadband
<Ashton_Ke> (Not as bad as Gentoo, :P)
<MsCleo> so, a fori=1 to 10  ? next i ?   could be carried out with i=3 FIRST, then i=1 heh
<chona> it functioned well using PHP4 but now it doesn't..
<MsCleo> looks to me to be one powerful language
<MsCleo> says it's designed to be THE language for future supercomputers and lessers
<MsCleo> makes sense to me to check it out heh - and see what it can do to clean up my thinking processes
<Ashton_Ke> Anyone who says that a language is "THE BEST" for everything, is being foolish.
<MsCleo> well, as to supercomputers
<gma> MsCleo: ubuntu comes with more stuff than you can shake a stick at, but it's not all on the install disk
<MsCleo> came out of Darpa
<Ashton_Ke> Indeed.
<MsCleo> Sun just released an alpha
<mattyv> pate4ever: Oh, you might need to go back to the network config and disable the wired and enable the wirless, also set the default gateway to the wireless. Change it back if you dropout
<MsCleo> no, it really has a lot of thought into it, I've been reading the white papers
<giuseppe> is there someone who is informed about clarkkent's work?
<pate4ever> mattyv: that did not work
<MsCleo> it's designed to simply be component oriented -
<gma> MsCleo: reading...
<Ashton_Ke> Ubuntu is also a bit... bloated. This means it's a bit slower than some other distros, but it'll also support more hardware out of the box than most distros too.
<mabus> MsCleo: and what did they tell you about my future?
<MsCleo> it looks like all I want -   reliable re-use from components, and everything else is a block
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay let me do this. i will be right back
<Roberto55> i am confused about security on my ubuntu
<Ashton_Ke> How so?
<MsCleo> mabus - they said, call ms cleo now, and find out your future !
<MsCleo> heh mabus -
<MsCleo> I think she got busted
<gma> MsCleo: ah, it's guy steele again. lisp and java guru.
<mattyv> pate4ever: If my last suggestion doesn't work I'll try to think of a way of finding out a bit more
<MsCleo> yes
<startgame412> I run Ubuntu on a virtual machine
<MsCleo> Guy Steele is behind it yes
<MsCleo> and Chase
<gma> MsCleo: and it's like fortran??
<high-bass> anyone here know how to get opengl libraries working on linux?
<Roberto55> i try to believe the ubuntu is my first power os
<Ashton_Ke> Okay... why are you confused?
<MsCleo> gma -it's advertised as doing for fortran what java did for c
<MsCleo> but better
<gma> ah
<giuseppe> is there someone who is informed about clarkkent's work?
<MsCleo> it's advertised as one step beyond java
<gma> fair
<MsCleo> so, that's another appeal
<gma> have they re-invented smalltalk yet? ;)
<MsCleo> I know there is an architect from java working to reach one step further, so, that's part why I'm interested
<Roberto55> i am confused because is very hard to learn about all that
<Hatty> how do i burn a bin/cue from the commandline using cdrecord. cdrdao wont burn it (therefore keb and gnomebaker wont) because it has a PREGAP. Or is there a way to change k3b + gnomebaker to use cdrecord temporarily?
<pate4ever> mattyv: did not work
<Ashton_Ke> Learn all about what?
<MsCleo> it's neat gma  - it's designed to use mathematical symbiology
<MsCleo> even the prettied up latex level of presentation
<MsCleo> now, picture coding like THAT heh
<MsCleo> had built in Set operations too - like Union
<giuseppe> is there someone who is informed about clarkkent's work?
<Ashton_Ke> Security in Linux is a lot easier than Windows, mostly because we're a smaller target for virus manufacturing, and our software updates move faster.
<MsCleo> just BAmmo  MyArray U YourArray
<mattyv> pate4ever: :( We need to find out the actual chipset of your card
<MsCleo> and it's not hooky like c++
<Ashton_Ke> Mostly it's making sure your software is up to date (it'll ask for you to upgrade when it isn't), and making sure you're behind a firewall.
<Ashton_Ke> That's about it.
<gma> I think it's bed time
<MsCleo> where you have these [(x r :: c.stop)::N_Seed[0(1)] ::NO
<MsCleo> where you have these [(x r :: c.stop)::N_Seed[0(1)] ::NO]  operations
<Roberto55> what about brute fore or ddos
<gma> MsCleo: interesting stuff. will have a read. need to sleep now though!
<pate4ever> mattyv: how do i figure that out?
<MsCleo> that's like sending 20,000 troops robert
<mattyv> pate4ever: I have a few things to try: dmesg | grep -i wlan0
<MsCleo> gma - yep, that's wher eI leave it, interesting, and I'm checkin' it out heh
<daaku> anyone know of a console imap mail notifier? (only notification of new mail for some imap paths)
<Roberto55> i don't understand
<Ashton_Ke> Brute force is dependant on how good your password is, ddos is another beast all together, but that tends to target websites more than individuals.
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay i did that only i used rausb0 instead
<mattyv> pate4ever: Also, if you have the box for the card it might list the rev # somewhere, or it might be on the device itself
<giuseppe> is there someone who is informed about clarkkent's work?
<startgame412> any here running ubuntu on a virtual pc?
<frogzoo> !mail-notification | daaku
<ubotu> mail-notification: mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.dfsg.1-3ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<jrib> giuseppe: superman?
<distro-tester> night
<giuseppe> yes
<tavdash> hey guys, what chipset do i want to go with when choosing a wireless card??
<dregin> if I'm manually adding an SATA drive to fstab and the drive is SFS is it okay to just copy the line I have for my NTFS drive and swap the relevant details?
<dregin> like this
<Roberto55> ok, i installing firestarter and what is next
<dregin> /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<dregin> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 sfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<dregin> ??
<mattyv> pate4ever: Another command to try is "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<jrib> giuseppe: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<giuseppe> thanks
<pate4ever> mattyv: hmmm rausb0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<MsCleo> well, I came here from Solaris
<MsCleo> I WAS going to install that -
<frogzoo> !hardware | tavdash
<ubotu> tavdash: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<MsCleo> but - was told it's mainly for business, and it's somewhat kludgy
<MsCleo> so, here comes ubuntu
<tavdash> thx frogzoo
<startgame412> gueeppe is your host operating system windows?
<MsCleo> and NEVER - Vista -heh
<toko123> greetings
<brianski> is there a command that tells gnome to open a file using whatever gnome is configured to use? something like "start" in windows or "open" in mac os x?
<toko123> I want to compile php5 from source
<toko123> no gcc found?
<brianski> ie if its a text file, open gedit, if its a video, open mplayer, etc.
<leonardo> Why Ctrl+Alt+Backspace dont wokr here? please
<Flannel> daaku: ixbiff flashes keyboard lights ;)  dnotify will work too.
<Peps> It seems that on my system (running dapper) hal is using pmount and not pmount-hal. Can anyone tell me where I can change that?
<LakeTown> Hello all. I have an Ubuntu box on which I've installed Edgy. However, since it doens't support WPA out of the box, I have to get Network Manager for Gnome and the only way I know to do that is through the Terminal. So, to get the Network Manager, I need to be connected, which is why I need it. Does anyone know where I could get it so I can burn it on a disk and configure it in Ubuntu afterwards?
<toko123> I'm runnning 6.06
<brianski> toko123, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Roberto55> ok, and my last question is how to emulation word, excel on ubuntu
<Flannel> toko123: why do you want to compile php5?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Hmm that;s strange, the fact that it's listed as rausb suggests to me that it's a raling chipset of some sort, which is usually a good thing. But they normally just work
<MsCleo> WOW - the ubunto site is great
<Syco54645> i need some help with vsftpd
<Roberto55> thanks
<MsCleo> they have REAL people on there
<Ashton_Ke> Rborto, that's not necessary, Open Office works fine.
<leonardo> anyone please, why ctrl alt backspace dont work?
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay well where can i find the chipset? i have the box here
<goonies> good evening, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and removed a couple things, like evolution, now when i try to log into gnome i get the brown wallpaper screen no panels no nothing, i dont think it even logs in
<daaku> Flannel: flashing keyboard lights - nice!
<Ashton_Ke> And it can save documents and such in regular Office formats, so MIcrosoft Word and such can read it.
<goonies> would it specifically be evolution causing trouble?
<Syco54645> i need to give a user foo (that already exists) the ability to login to my vsftpd server... how can i do that?
<Ashton_Ke> Give it a try, it's under applications -> Office
<brianski> goonies, uh. evolution crashing should have nothing to do with it. evolution == mail client
<goonies> no
<goonies> i removed it
<volcom> Syco54645, did you add him a user through vsftpd
<goonies> with a couple other things
<LakeTown> Is it even possible to get Network Manager and burn it?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Not exactly sure, just look for the word revision, or rev...something like that
<tom47> goonies i no longer use evoltion since novell signed up with microsoft so no its not just that
<Syco54645> volcom: i didnt know that i could do that
<Roberto55> most computers of my friends is installed windows xp
<brianski> goonies, should have nothing to do with not being able to log in
<Syco54645> volcom: the guide i found mentioned nothing of adding users at all
<tom47> goonies what else did you remove?
<goonies> yeah gdm starts up, i put in my username and password, then it stays in a tan screen
<toko123> brianski:thanks
<mattyv> pate4ever: Or H/W ver might be a possibility
<brianski> toko123, sure
<goonies> well i was going through the list, what i can remember was blue tooth utils, festival and its deps
<Roberto55> ok, that's it
<Roberto55> thanks
<brianski> goonies, sounds like you are missing some critical gnome foo
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay i'm not seeing it anywhere on the box
<Syco54645> volcom: it just tells me to use the useradd command, but the user is already on the system
<brianski> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should tell you what you've uninstalled
<goonies> ok
<pate4ever> mattyv: i really don't understand, this thing is blinking like it's connected
<|Jason8|> How do I shut down a process that has a status of "uninterruptable"?
<misnix> |Jason8|, guess?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Try "iwconfig"
<pate4ever> mattyv: does this model use several different chip sets?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Yeah, many models do
<|Jason8|> misnix, when I click end process, it doesn't die.
<Nick2> hello, I just installed Ubuntu today and am having problems connecting to the internet. Here is more info on my problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349798
<kriel> hiya. new compy, laptop lenovo 3000 c200, integrated sound. none of the sound daemons have any errors, but no sound comes out. can anybody point me in the right direction?
<tom47> |Jason8|: what is the process?
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay i did iwconfig
<|Jason8|> Wine.
<|Jason8|> three instances
<mattyv> pate4ever: Did it list and ip address or access point?
<misnix> |Jason8|, yeah, the word "uninteruptable" might be a dead give away
<goonies> brianski: now only if i knew how to cut and paste via command line
<|Jason8|> hrm.
<|Jason8|> so I can't kill it?
<|Jason8|> 2.5 GiB each... wtf.
<pate4ever> mattyv: i don't see one, but the essid field is empty
<misnix> |Jason8|, not in that state <g>
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I get the desktop to show all the programs that you need to be root to use in the menus?
<pate4ever> mattyv: it does say rt73 wlan
<brianski> goonies, ctrl-shift-V if you are inside X
<brianski> in a gnome-terminal, i mean
<misnix> |Jason8|, you wait
<pate4ever> mattyv: i don't know if that indicates to you the chipset
<Hatty> Is there a patch i can apply to cdrdao to allow it to burn Bin/cues with pregaps?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Ah, that might be the chipset indeed, i'll have a quick look
<|Jason8|> misnix, okay, thanks.
<brianski> |Jason8|, did you try to kill -9 it?
<brianski> it might be time for a reboot
<Nick2> Could someone help me with this problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349798
<misnix> |Jason8|, and with a zombie process you wait forever or until a reboot, whatever comes first
<goonies> brianski: nah im not inside x, anyway, gnome-session seems to have been removed
<mike__> hello
<LakeTown> hello
<Talaman> um, i got me a weird one
<morpheus74> I installed the openssh package on Edge, but do I have to change any settings to allow access to my linux box?
<brianski> goonies, i reckon there's yer problem
<|Jason8|> brianski, nope
<kitche> morpheus74: you shouldn't unless you setup iptables
<Flannel> morpheus74: nope, just install it
<goonies> was mostly powersaving utils that pulled it in, guess its more than that
<goonies> ill reinstall that
<brianski> kitche / morpheus - is there a firewall in between you and the internet?
<Kud|> Do I need to do a complete reboot of X in order to get flash 9 to work?
<violot> No.
<brianski> what is a reboot of X?
<pate4ever> mattyv: aahhh okay so i set the essid, using iwconfig
<pate4ever> mattyv: now it lists and access point
<Talaman> but here is what happends, when i boot up i get a blank grey screen.  I can do and alt + f1 - f12 and can then login  at the prompt
<Talaman> then i have to do a startx
<Roberto55> i dont know how configure firefox to work under irc-proxy
<mattyv> pate4ever: Can you ping something? ping -c www.google.com
<mattyv> pate4ever: Can you ping something? ping -c 4 www.google.com
<brianski> Talaman, uh your query came out in medius rex
<Roberto55> i still use xchat
<|Jason8|> brb nubs, gotta restart
<Talaman> rex what?
<Kud|> I guess Flash 9 isn't working then if I don't have to restart X...I just installed it and the installation went smoothly. Not sure what the problem is, but Firefox is not recognizing the plugin still.
<pate4ever> mattyv: i assume i should disconnect from the wired network, correct?
<brianski> Talaman, first thing i saw was "but here is what happens"
<LakeTown> sorey, anyone know where I can Network-Manager so I can burn it to a cd from Windows?
<brianski> Talaman, i think that's latin or something, it means in the middle of things
<Talaman> this was befoire that Talaman> um, i got me a weird one
<mattyv> pate4ever: Yeah I would say so, there is an ubunut wiki for that chipset, I'm scanning through it at the mom
<brianski> Talaman, oh so your thought was malformed, not your typing
<Talaman> sorta
<brianski> what if you try to run sudo gdm instead of startx
<lovloss> My school just gave me Windows Xp, so i can finally play games again... which is all its good for. That said, how do i install it without ubuntu being endangered? Ive heard that windows will erase linux if it sees it
<startgame412> I was able to install flash player 9 wiith no problem using ubuntu live cd but under a virtual machine i had a little more trouble installing it
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I get all the enteries in System>Administration to show up as a non-root user?
<Roberto55> any who knows about configure firefox to work under irc-proxy
<Talaman> haven't tried it
<brianski> lovloss, not really. just make careful backups first inj case something goes wrong
<Talaman> i'm just trying to figure out why i have to use the ttys
<brianski> it will overrite your mbr (important if you use grub), but you can restore that from a livecd easy enough
<lovloss> brianski Easily done, i just dont want to have to set up EVERYTHING all over again
<Talaman> i.e. the alt f1
<brianski> lovloss, hence the proper backups :)
<lovloss> brianski:  How do you backup so that all your settings are the same? o.o
<Asc> lovloss: Windows 2000 didn't.  Be careful not to delete the windows partition though.  And make sure you know how to boot into linux from windows and how to reinstall GRUB.
<tom47> !mbr | lovloss, too, you probably will need to know this
<ubotu> lovloss, too, you probably will need to know this: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brianski> lovloss, i take it you have a spare partition waiting for windows?
<Talaman> ok, brb
<lovloss> brianski: Actually, i have a free 20 gig HD... not much :P
<wastrel> "ubucon"
<LakeTown> brianski: how do you restore MBR from Live CD ?
<lovloss> but i can use space on other hds...
<brianski> lovloss, rsync, dd /dev/hda*, lots of other fun things
<brianski> LakeTown, grub-install
<brianski> it's not exactly fun, but it's doable
<MsCleo> I should be ok to throw ubunto onto a partition if I have 2k first ?
<LakeTown> thank you!
<mattyv> pate4ever: From the wiki it looks promising, but not completely simple since it's a fairly new driver. If you're using 6.10 edgy  the driver might be there, I'm not sure
<pate4ever> mattyv:  unknown host www.google.com
<tom47> !mbr > LakeTown
<lovloss> wait... rsync??
<seravitae> hey, vmware is asking me where /rc0.d to rc6.d/ directories are
<brianski> lovloss, sure
<seravitae> where are they? i thought those were for debian only
<MsCleo> oh my
<MsCleo> just seeeing fruitstripe
<morpheus74> I cannot access my home pc from work (i think it's due to the firewall at work).  I heard of a webiste I can connect to, then the site will connect to my home pc, but I cannot remember the name.  Does anyone know the name of such a site?
<MsCleo> I can taste that gum from 30 years ago
<AzMoo> Hey, how can I mount a windows share? I tried "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.111.2/downloads downloads/" but it failed. If I browse through Network Servers I can connect to the same thing fine.
<startgame412> Hey I have vmare too but it does not detect my ubutnu cd
<lovloss> *has no idea* ive always just backed up data files
<LakeTown> tom46, is that a command?
<pate4ever> mattyv: okay so let me take a look at the site
<brianski> AzMoo, explain "it failed"
<pate4ever> mattyv: i am using 6.10 edgy
<mattyv> pate4ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<Jaws> morpheus74, make sure you have the ports open in your router
<Jaws> morpheus74, I do not know a site, however, sorry, i just use ssh
<morpheus74> Jaws, I set my router to port forward to my linux box.
<AzMoo> brianski, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //AGITATION/downloads, missing codepage or other error
<morpheus74> Jaws, Is that what you were referring to?
<Roberto55> welcome to firestarter :)
<leonardo> please anyone can help me with this >You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<leonardo>          installing.
<AzMoo> brianski, er, I get the same error when I use the ip
<leonardo> how i can exit x?
<brianski> AzMoo, what if you get rid of the second /downloads/ part?
<Roberto55> hm
<jrib> leonardo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Hail_Spacecake> why does my System>Administration menu leave off most of the items it shows as checked in Alacarte?
<brianski> smb is picky ahbout the number of slashes iirc
<Hail_Spacecake> and how do I fix that?
<AzMoo> brianski, same error
<brianski> Hail_Spacecake, alacarte changes don't take effect until you restart gnome
<Jaws> morpheus, sorry didnt read that it was at work. you might be able to set it up so you connect to your router with another port (that wont be blocked at work), and have the router direct it to the correct port on you linux box
<brianski> AzMoo, dunno then i'm afraid
<jrib> leonardo: change the "stop" to a "start" to come back.  I'd also recommend you read the link I gave you about installing drivers instead of manually doing so
<tom47> Azmoo you could use gui .... Place>Connect to Server
<pate4ever> mattyv: so do you think if I follow these instructions this will work?
<Hail_Spacecake> brianski: other changes I've made with it take place immediately though
<Hail_Spacecake> brianski: I checked the HPLIP toolbox item and it went on the menu immediately
<Hail_Spacecake> besides, everything was already checked when I loaded it for the first tiem
<brianski> Hail_Spacecake, i can only speak from my limited experience, and that limited exdpreince says to restart gnome
<brianski> give it a shot?
<mattyv> pate4ever: I do, there may be simpler instructions so I'm looking around, but if you can follow them you should be ok. They are usually just copy and paste instruciotns
<john78934> Anyone know anything about LIRC
<AzMoo> tom47, no I can't, because that uses the "smb://server/share" style of accessing it, and i can't open movie files using that.
<tom47> AzMoo ok
<Hail_Spacecake> brianski: I restarted, it didn't change anything
<AzMoo> tom47, but thanks :)
<Talaman> back
<Roberto55> sorry
<Algorithmist> I just installed the debugger DDD, how I make it appear in a menu? specifically, the programming menu?
<pate4ever> mattyv: it's so interesting that in my experience everything works perfectly in ubuntu except wireless devices
<Algorithmist> the executable is located in /usr/bin......
<mattyv> pate4ever: A lot of people have wireless problems, mainly because there aren't many companies willing to be friendly and release specs for their hardware. Ralink are good, but this is quite a new device so it's not as simple as some of their older ones yet
<Talaman> problem still:  reboot system -- system comes up and the screen is blank and either black or grey -- i hit enter and the curcur moves down but the window remains blank
<MsCleo> if I have win2000 installed,  and pop in this ubuntu CD image, set to boot from CD and reboot - will this remove the windows boot to 2k ?
<MsCleo> or will it be a new boot managare? grub ?
<MsCleo> and grub will allow me to boot back to 2k ?
<kitche> Algorithmist: use gnome's menu editor to add it
<MsCleo> I want a dual boot setup,  have 2k
<Talaman> i then use the alt f1 and get a tty windown in which i can then login
<MsCleo> several partitions free
<pate4ever> mattyv: i understand
<MsCleo> I read the setup from ubuntu help
<MsCleo> it didn't say much about what will happen to existing 2000 boot
<Talaman> after which i have to use startx or sudo gdm
<startgame412> If you feel unsafe about dualbooting, just run ubuntu in a virtual machine
<pate4ever> mattyv: it's telling me to edit a file called /module/rtmp_def.h
<Roberto55> ICMP Filtering - enable or disable?
<pate4ever> mattyv: but i can't find that file or the module folder
<Talaman> if any one has any ideas please message me...i'll be out of the house for a while and a channel message may be lost
<mattyv> pate4ever: The author might not have listed the full path, to find where you need to be try "locate rtmp_def"
<pate4ever> mattyv: there are no results
<Algorithmist> kitche, found it, thank you
<nofxx> after I select install in the installation cd.. it stops after "booting the kernel".. i can write.. but nothing happens
<Roberto55> anybody help me to configure firestarter or leave to default?
<nofxx> what is wrong?
<mattyv> pate4ever: Hmm, your locate database might need updating...sudo updatedb
<bkudria> can someone help me get latex set up on my system?  whenever i try to install the packages, i get this error: "fmtutil: config file `fmtutil.cnf' not found.".  what am i doing wrong?  help?
<pate4ever> mattyv: that was the problem thanks
<NoOnEx> anyone know if it is possible to triple boot osx, winxp, and ubuntu on an intel iMac (24")?
<speyer> need help getting rid of a package
<speyer>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status
<speyer> doesnt want to remove it
<startgame412> you are not able to get rid of it through ad remove unser applicatations?
<Asc> NoOnEx: It's possible; but don't ask me how.
<speyer> startgame412 no
<ademan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattyv> pate4ever: I think I found easier instructions, they are for a belkin adapter that uses the same chipset https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?action=show
<nofxx> no matter what option I choose to isntall on the cd... it stops after "Booting the kernel"... what is wrong /???
<pate4ever> mattyv: thanks
<startgame412> nofxx how much ram do you ahve
<nofxx> even "check the cd for defects" .. it stops on "Booting the kernel."
<NoOnEx> Asc: yeah its the how part that i'm stuck on
<nofxx> 2gb
<bulmer> nofxx: whats the indication you have that you think it stopped?
<LakeTown> anyone feel like solving a GRUB problem?
<startgame412> you get this message when you boot up the computer with ubuntu installed?
<startgame412> i man with ubuntu cd in dirve
<kitche> LakeTown: jsut say what's wrong and someone might anwser you if they know the answer
<nofxx> startgame412: hehe... I'm waiting.... xD    ... its not freezed.. i can write....
<nofxx> but nothing happens..... its there now as we speak
<LakeTown> well, I get an error 17 when I boot my pc
<LakeTown> I have dual-boot with Windows 2000
<bulmer> nofxx: press control+alt+f1 or f2 or f3 and see if there are any logs there
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know of a good NAT solution for Ubuntu?
<startgame412> how are you trying ot intall ubuntu
<tamacracker>  anyone here have the purge command for nividia driver on hand
<nofxx> bulmer: nothing... dont change the screen
<tamacracker> i mus tget this driver off my machine
<spasticteapot> I only have the Xubuntu install CD, and would like to get the computers on the wired network to be able to connect through the wireless card on one of the PCs.
<Vuen> spasticteapot: what do you mean? do you want the ubuntu computer to behave as a router?
<spasticteapot> Think a wireless router, except backwards.
<kitche> LakeTown: ok your root (hdx,y) is wrong you have to boot to live cd mount your linux filesystem and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst so it's correct
<nofxx> bulmer: Decomprossing linux....Done. Booting the Kernel.  " stops... ... but the keyboard is working...
<bulmer> nofxx: you can always go back to ctrl+alt+f7
<spasticteapot> I'm connecting (with permission!) to a wireless network in a coffeeshop.
<mattyv> pate4ever: See what you find best anyway, if you get stuck head to the forums as it's definitely possible to get it working, you at least have some more knowledge to seek help with. I have to go, good luck
<tamacracker>  anyone here have the purge command for nividia driver on hand
<pate4ever> mattyv: thanks a lot
<bulmer> nofxx: those consoles are available for troubleshooting during install
<nofxx> bulmer: it dosent go anywhere.. hehe... unresponsive to control+alt+Fx
<Vuen> spasticteapot: so you have a wireless router, to which one server is connected, and you want that server to share the internet connection?
<spasticteapot> I have one PC with a wireless card; and lots of PCs connected (along with it) to an ethernet switch.
<mattyv> pate4ever: no probs, cya
<spasticteapot> Please don't tell me that's stupid; I know it's stupid.
<nofxx> bulmer: i understand... but i'm not able to access it
<spasticteapot> I blew our budget (all of $55) on the switch.
<bulmer> nofxx: did you choose the lower resolution like 800x600 ie VGA for install?
<spasticteapot> Yay, nonprofits!
<Vuen> spasticteapot: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<LakeTown> kitche, so you want me to boot the live cd, go to the terminal and mount the partition that is called "/"?
<nofxx> bulmer: let me try that.... how to ?
<bulmer> nofxx: if did confirm that it is realy stuck, then you are stuck...lolz
<ademan> installing the xorg-driver-fglrx   in edgy gives you an older version of fglrx doesnt it?  Or is it a relatively new version?
<kitche> LakeTown: yeah
<nofxx> bulmer:  other options?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: whatever your switch device is, make sure it's ONLY a switch. if it's an ordinary wireless home router, first set its IP to something outside the range you will use to share your internet connection, then turn off dhcp
<bulmer> nofxx: options for what?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: then manually configure your IP address, and you should be able to talk to the router. after that, follow the tutorial in that thread
<LakeTown> kitche: writnig that down, and afterwards edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and what should I check in it?
<nofxx> bulmer: to install with 800x600 you said...... maybe if I took this quiet off here.... i can't see the problem
<spasticteapot> Vuen:: The ethernet switch is just a switch - it's a 24-port switch with no wireless or upstream ports.
<kitche> LakeTown: root (hdx,y) the x and y should eb numbers
<Vuen> spasticteapot: oh... so where does wireless come into play?
<spasticteapot> It had no manual, and was obviously made somewhere in the far east.
<bulmer> nofxx: thats another option you should not include  "quiet" you will not see the errors
<LakeTown> kitche: (is the commande to edit a file "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"?
<spasticteapot> We have wifi, and a wired network of PCs.
<Vuen> spasticteapot: you mentioned wireless, what's connected to what with wireless?
<spasticteapot> (The network is not actually set up to do anything.)
<kitche> LakeTown: yes if you want to use gedit
<spasticteapot> One PC will be "bridging" the wireless to the wired network.
<nofxx> bulmer: i took quiet off... now it stops after input: ImPS/2 Generic .... etc
<Vuen> spasticteapot: is this the same pc that will be sharing the internet?
<LakeTown> kitche: lastly, what are "eb" numbers?
<spasticteapot> We're in a mini-mall and have no internet; coffeeshop next door has wifi, we want to use wifi card on one computer to let whole network use internet.
<LakeTown> sorry
<nofxx> bulmer: same way... i can write to the screen.. but it is not going anywhere
<LakeTown> stupid question
<kitche> LakeTown eb=be fast type hit keys in wrong order
<bulmer> nofxx: on console 1, what are the last few messages?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: i see. so you're accessing the internet through the wireless card.
<Vuen> that's quite the setup.
<bulmer> nofxx: or maybe console 2..cant recall where it dumps the output during install
<nofxx> bulmer: I can't change consoles.... 1 is "input: ImPS2....."
<spasticteapot> Yep.
<piao> is anybody use cdemu to mount bin files
<Vuen> well anyway, it's definitely doable. that forum thread should explain how to do it; i haven't read the thread, but setting it up should be relatively straightforward.
<nofxx> bulmer: control alt fx dont work...
<spasticteapot> Vuen: I was told by a friend of mine that I need NAT set up on the wireless/bridge/thingy computer to let the others connect through it.
<LakeTown> kitche: Just realised, sorry. The "/" parti is sda7 on my pc. Swap is sda6. What should I simply be sure that melu.lst has a line that says "root (sda6,0) or something?
<Kevin`> is there a metapackage for normal desktop programs in gnome?
<bulmer> nofxx if you say so..those would normally be available during install
<pate4ever> exit
<Vuen> spasticteapot: yes, you do. it won't be a bridge, it will be a router.
<kitche> LakeTown: root should be sd6,0 but some sata can work with hd6,0
<nofxx> bulmer: nope..nothing... dosent change the scheen
<nofxx> *screen
<bulmer> Kevin`: umm whats a metapackage?
<Guest28622> hey is it possible to install by mounting the .iso instead of burning to a disk?
<bulmer> nofxx: it locks up your keyboard?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: you *could* do it with a bridge, but that would flood the coffee shop router with connections, which might raise some eyebrows
<LakeTown> kitche: ok cool, I'll give it a try and then come back to annoy you with my results :) thanks for your time!
<Kevin`> it's a package that depends on a bunch of other common packages
<wastrel> "package"
<spasticteapot> Vuen: They would'nt likely notice.
<nofxx> bulmer: nope... I can type in the screen.... as a text editor.. heheh
<spasticteapot> Vuen: The employees could care less, anywho.
<bulmer> Kevin oh okay
<Vuen> spasticteapot: still, you're better off setting up NAT. easier to configure, easier to firewall, basically all around better security.
<bulmer> nofxx: am confused, you are not telling me which console you are able to typed into
<spasticteapot> Okay.
<spasticteapot> I don't think that config you sent me will work.
<nofxx> bulmer: I can't change between consoles... I can type in the same one that started
<spasticteapot> All the computers on the network are 192.168.5.x, with x being the number of the PC.
<emacsen> mpan, isn't it a bit early?
<nofxx> bulmer: pardon my english.... got it ?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: okay, are the ip addresses manually configured? if not, what device is giving them ip addresses?
<bulmer> nofxx: actually you dont know if you have been switch to console 7 or console 1 its too fast for you to tell
<spasticteapot> Vuen: Manually configured. It's a bit easier for me that way.
<nofxx> bulmer: the screen will be exactly the same in both?
<bulmer> nofxx you can only tell if you type tty
<Vuen> spasticteapot: unless you have some very specific reason to require those ip addresses, get rid of them. dhcp is better in every conceivable way.
<bulmer> nofxx: well console 7 is where the nice n pretty X is..
<nofxx> bulmer: I type "tty" ENTER.. and it just go to another line
<bulmer> but you cant tell which console you have til you type something to id your tty
<spasticteapot> Vuen: Why?
<nofxx> bulmer: pretty sure it is not changing screens... even what I type stays there
<bulmer> nofxx okay..you mobo if fairly new isnt it?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: because the machines need a lot more information than just an ip address to connect to the internet. they need a gateway, they need dns servers... dhcp does *all* of that for you. it hands out all the information they need automatically
<Vuen> spasticteapot: and i can't think of any reason at all to want to actually specify ip addresses.
<nofxx> bulmer: yup it is.... but ubuntu i386 is already there..... trying 64 now
<Vuen> spasticteapot: the whole reason dhcp exists is to do this for you.
<bulmer> nofxx: darn, you're trying 64bit...i dont know crap about that..good luck :)
<Vuen> spasticteapot: this is what every "home router" you can buy for fifty bucks at staples will do. it does it all automatically. that's what you want to set up on the wireless box.
<spasticteapot> I'd rather just specify the gateway myself.
<spasticteapot> Static should work fine.
<Vuen> why? why?!?
<bulmer> lolz
<nofxx> bulmer: hehe sorry to not telling it earlier...
<spasticteapot> Because I'm evil?
<nofxx> plain forgot...
<nofxx> xD
<Vuen> sure, it will work. you're setting yourself up for a configuration nightmare.
<Vuen> for no reason whatsoever
<spasticteapot> Mostly because the guy who said how to do this gets paid $80k a year (maybe more) to code and work with Linux.
<spasticteapot> I recall that you just need to specify the wifi-machine as the gateway.
<Vuen> spasticteapot: and i suppose he told you to use static ips?
<bulmer> lolz
<Roberto55> i think i feel safe with my firestarter
<Roberto55> ok, i know
<Roberto55> :)
<redrum> anyone able to assist with a printer sharing problem between ubuntu and XP?
<Vuen> spasticteapot: you also need to specify the proper dns servers on each computer. and you also need to actually configure the linux box as a gateway without activating dhcp
<Vuen> spasticteapot: they kindof go hand in hand
<spasticteapot> Er...NAT should do that.
<Chilliwack> hi, urm, how can i find out what package to get for "make"?
<bulmer> redrum is the printer a network printer? its own print server?
<PORDO> what's a handy command line program to create random numbers?
<redrum> bulmer its a network printer, i can see it connect to the ubuntu machine from the windows machines, it just says "access denied, unable to connect" to the printer
<bulmer> PORDO: md5sum?
<Roberto55> i love my ubuntu
<Vuen> PORDO: cat /dev/urandom
<bulmer> redrum  umm you see it (printer?) connect to ubuntu machine?
<kdog2678> does anyone know if you can install from the live cd by mounting the image instead of burning to a blank disc? my laptop cd drive is not working..
<redrum> bulmer, windows more than happily identifies the printer on the network at least, it just wont let me print to it
<startgame412> I know for a fact you can install onto a virtual machone this wya
<bulmer> redrum the printer has its own ip address?
<redrum> nah sorry i misundersoon, I've got it all up and running in CUPS
<bulmer> okay
<Chilliwack> does anybody know what package includes Make?
<PORDO> Vuen that doesn't give me results in a nice format.
<Vuen> Chilliwack: build-essentials
<zcat[1] > maddening problem here; sometimes, for no apparent reason, users can't log in (usually my wife, although it's happened to me once or twice too) .. gets as far as the startup sound, no splash screen, and just sits forever. Can switch consoles, ctrl-alt-backspace, restart gdm, etc.. log back in, same thing. Nothing eating CPU. Other users log in fine. Nothing but a reboot seems to fix it.
<PORDO> i need say, a random integer from 0-99
<Chilliwack> Vuen: thanks
<redrum> i can see the printer on the network, install the drivers etc, but it refuses to allow any jobs to be sent to it bulmer
<Vuen> PORDO: hehe, sorry. i was just being pedantic
<zcat[1] > any ideas?
<Roberto55> try to choise deferent session
<Roberto55> choice
<bulmer> redrum when you say you can see the printer on the network..how do you do that in windows?
<Vuen> kdog2678: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-e87f88f2cc723e9cfbd1ce8698de949d31004d2c
<redrum> ahh, in the network explorer bulmer
<Roberto55> try to choise different session ion your log screen
<jrib> PORDO: use $RANDOM  and %
<zcat[1] > I think I tried that too.. unfortunately I just rebooted and it's all working again. I don't know how to 'make it happen' again so I can try other solutions.
<bulmer> redrum: i dont think ip address are being broadcast, thats why i asked..
<Vuen> kdog2678: one of those is bound to work
<bulmer> redrum:  broadcast in  a sense that it has a print server available
<zcat[1] > I'm fairly sure I tried failsafe session last time it happened though
<bulmer> redrum again, does the printer have its own ip address?
<bulmer> redrum the services you seen in msn network are netbios based not tcpip based
<redrum> nope no ip address
<Roberto55> maybe try to use gnome session as your default session
<rpc> can someone please tell what basic steps does it take to run my own name server so others can use it for their ns queries? do i need any special setup for that besides the daemon?
<kitche> rpc: you need to set it up as a cache server or as a mian server
<nomasteryoda> 'ubotu needs work
<cokeslut> yo
<nomasteryoda> =D
<eliran> sup
<rpc> kitche oh i see
<AzMoo> What does this mean? "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<cokeslut> confidential
<eliran> investigating
<rpc> kitche but does it take any special action, like registering it somewhere or anything like that?
<cein> how do i change the default media player/music player?
<tommyv> is there a command to take screenshots from the terminal?
<rpc> kitche or can anyone have one up and running
<zcat[1] > AzMoo: means 'use sudo' to run it..
<kitche> rpc: no just editing it's configuration
<rpc> kitche oh wow
<Roberto55> sudo or sup
<cein> not for file associations but for a keyboard shortcut
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , I don't want to use sudo to run it. I want a user to be able to mount it so that the user owns it.
<rpc> kitche i thought i would need to link it somewhere and that it would require some kind of permission
<Vuen> AzMoo: make sure the mount point has write permission for the user that wants to mount it
<bulmer> tommyv look into xli
<tommyv> ty bulmer
<zcat[1] > AzMoo: Ahhh.. list the share and mountpoint in /etc/fstab, with the 'user' option..
<Vuen> AzMoo: a user couldn't mount something in /media for example unless you explicitely gave it to them
<rpc> kitche and can i also make changes tru it? like editing pointers etc.
<Vuen> AzMoo: and specified it in the fstab ;)
<newbie_> What can I do?
<bulmer> to?
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , That's what I've done. My fstab line looks like this: //agitation/downloads   /mnt/downloads  smbfs   rw,user 0       0
<kitche> rpc: well yes but why would you unless your running a domian with it
<rpc> kitche oh i do, i have several domains
<newbie_> I am learning English from here, do not heed me.
<zcat[1] > AzMoo: Hmmm.. chmod u+s smbmnt I guess (unless someone suggests a safer way of doing it..)
<rpc> kitche and i would love to run my own dns to be able to edit stuff as needed as my service provider isn't really flexible with that
<rpc> kitche just wondering if i make any sense with this or talking an absolute bull :)
<guest_> 12232
<rpc> newbie that works
<kitche> rpc: should help you http://www.boran.com/security/sp/bind9_20010430.html
<zcat[1] > rpc: Service provider? nah.. you just register a domain and point the NS's to your nameserver. As long as you have a static IP.
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , what's that do?
<rpc> kitche thanks very much, will do some reading
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , (I'm worried about "safer" :p)
<Vuen> AzMoo: shouldn't that be smb://agitation/downloads ?
<rpc> zcat[1]  and then i could change whatever i wanted, all those MXs and others?
<zcat[1] > AzMoo: Yeah, you should be... I think ubotu has some info..
<rpc> zcat[1]  and make it go "live" just like the reg company does, right?
<zcat[1] > !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AzMoo> Vuen, no. That's a nautilus specific thing.
<zcat[1] > !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PORDO> how do i add something to my path so that it stays each time?
<Vuen> AzMoo: you're right, nevermind
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , cheers
<zcat[1] > rpc: yeah, that's how DNS works. Your ISP only has to co-operate if you want the reverse lookups too.. which you usually don't need
<rpc> kitche bind and security.. very nice, thank you
<AzMoo> Vuen, yeah. It would be much easier if I could just use the nautilus stuff, but nothing will play videos through it. Only works if I mount the share.
<rpc> zcat[1]  hmm...
<LakeTown> alll right, from a live cd, to mount a partition, is the command "sudo mount /dev/sda7"?
<rpc> zcat[1]  you mean revs are done by IP class owner, right?
<bulmer> LakeTown:  sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mountpointhere
<rpc> zcat[1]  but as for fomains i could edit and change pointers on my own, etc?
<newbie_> I can know the meaning from your words,but I can not express my meaning in English, OMG
<rpc> domains*
<zcat[1] > rpc: yeah..
<rpc> newbie_ just keep reading and it will come with time
<newbie_> OK,thanks
<rpc> zcat[1]  thanks very much
<zcat[1] > You can point www.foo.com to any IP address once foo.com is on your nameservers..
<bulmer> newbie_: pick up an english dicitionary too
<Roberto55> i wolud like to mount ntfs partition without losing data... how to use ntfs drives?
<LakeTown> bulmer: and what do I wirte instead of "mountpointhere"?
<rpc> newbie begins with simple and easy sentences, do not try to make it too long and complicated
<bkudria> texlive-base-bin postinst fails with: "fmtutil: config file `fmtutil.cnf' not found.".  what could be wrong?
<newbie_> en
<bulmer> LakeTown: a directory off of /
<rpc> zcat[1]  oh yes, that's what i like to do right now and i can't as the company i registered a domain at doesn't allow me to do that
<rpc> zcat[1]  it only works as an "alias" or something
<newbie_> OK, thanks all.Now i am reading your words.
<rpc> err begins == begin :)
<rpc> zcat[1]  and i'm basically limited alot
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , yesss! It's alive! The uid=1000 did what I wanted it to do :)
<AzMoo> zcat[1] , thanks.
<LongkerDandy> hi guys
<LakeTown> bulmer: it returns that "special device /dev/sda7 does not exist" "(a path prefix is not a directory"
<jjazz> I undocked my thinkpad from the port replicator a couple hours ago, and now dmesg is spammed with '[17274315.072000]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: input irq status -71 received'.  Plugging in a usb dvd drive doesn't seem to have any effect.  How can I get my usb system working again?
<Roberto55> i try to used some tutorials on google, but i still dont know how to configure ntfs drives
<zcat[1] > rpc: that sucks. You need to register the domain directly, give the registrar the IP address of your nameservers, and then you can add anything you want under the domain..
<bulmer> LakeTown: then why you are telling us you want to mount /dev/sda7 it does not exist?
<rpc> zcat[1]  that's what i need, exactly
<LongkerDandy> I wanna make a mail server install disk, like the lamp server and dns server which ubuntu already have
<LongkerDandy> where should i start
<bulmer> LongkerDandy: maybe buy a book to start with?
<Roberto55> buy a book?
<bulmer> yes, to support the writers specially the open source ones
<Naik0> i have two screen enabled, irssi and rtorrent. How do i close rtorrent scren "pts-2" ?
<Roberto55> i pdf?
<zcat[1] > hehe "vista's more secure than any previous OS' -- I think not... more secure than any previous OS from MSFT perhaps...!
<rpc> zcat[1]  so i'm still good probably, as i can change nameservers anytime, there is an option for that at my registrar. i'm hoping to give them ip of my dns once its running :) hope i would be fine then?
<Roberto55> in pdf formats?
<Roberto55> come on
<LongkerDandy> bulmer, isn't there a guide or something
<bulmer> Roberto55: if you like to read online yes, myself i prefer chopping trees :)
<zcat[1] > rpc: That's how it works.. they only point to your nameserver, everything else you do at your end.
<Roberto55> sure, why not
<rpc> zcat[1]  thanks very much for your kind help, i'm enlightened a little bit now :)
<bulmer> LongkerDandy: there are many online, but if you buy a book you can read it in bed..lolz
<Roberto55> :)
<rpc> kitche thanks very much as well
<ardchoille42> bulmer, And if you get a laptop, you can read the internet in bed, lol
<LongkerDandy> bulmer, i do know how to setup a mail server, but i want a one click install like the lamp and dns
<rpc> oh the last question... is there anything better than BIND that i could use? or is it the only dns to use for now?
<LongkerDandy> bulmer, i think i need some custimization to the ubuntu server disk, but i don't know where to go
<bulmer> LongkerDandy: where did you read that from? maybe they have the tip for you to just click?
<nofxx> man. .. this is really not right..... edubuntu 64 , ubuntu 64... both stops the installation after "Booting the kernel"
<nofxx> it stops but not freezes... I can write to the screen.... but not change between consoles....
<LakeTown_> I`ve "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" and it is empty
<bulmer> LongkerDandy: most linux distros are very similar, do its not that much more difficult than the LAMP you read
<LakeTown_> actually, when it opened the file is called *menu.lst
<tamacracker> someone PLEASE help me
<rpc> tamacracker state your problem and someone probably will
<LongkerDandy> bulmer, ok i will try
<bulmer> LakeTown: what did you do to make that empty?
<tamacracker> I need to uninstall nividia GLX and any other video driver... and reinstall the proper one for my FX 5200 NVIDIA card.
<rpc> tamacracker are you running ubuntu?
<tamacracker> yes sir
<tamacracker> ubuntu edgy eft
<zcat[1] > tamacracker: one driver does all the nvidia cards
<rpc> tamacracker did you try #nvidia ?
<zcat[1] > (well, two if you count nvidia-legacy)
<tamacracker> check it.. i installed the "official" video card driver
<jevangelo> how can you console into a device from a ubuntu server
<tamacracker> and that messed up my X GUI
<alexrocha> yea, I have the same problem
<kitche> LakeTown: hmm so when you looked at /dev/sda7 and mounted it boot/grub/menu.lst is empty
<jevangelo> setup minicom?
<LakeTown_> bulmer: well, I've installed GAG (a graphic GRUB, I guess) because I had Error 17 when I booted my pc (this was because I had stupidily created a partition and everything got pushed up one number)
<tamacracker> so i had to uninstall it in order to log back on
<tamacracker> zcat i know that... but i need to uninstall which ever one i have now.. and reinstall the proper one.
<tamacracker> or just reinstall it..
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<tamacracker> if i reboot X im gonna get errors
<bulmer> LakeTown: thats beyond me, sorry
<AnRkey> how do i autokick idle ssh sessions?
<zcat[1] > Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia" -- next time you boot it should work fine.
<bulmer> jevangelo: maybe you may need setserial too
<LakeTown__> bulmer: now Ive uninstalled GAG and I guess it left GRUB empty
<bulmer> LakeTown: where does GAG puts the equivalent menu.lst?
<jevangelo> oh yea?
<blankfaze> do you guys reckon it would be possible to install ubuntu on an external USB hard drive?
<jevangelo> i have minicom running right now
<jevangelo> what does setserial do
<tamacracker> www.pastebin.com
<Roberto55> laketown
<LakeTown__> roberto55
<bulmer> jevangelo: um set serial port parameters,
<Roberto55> try to type "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-backup"
<Roberto55> then type, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LakeTown__> roberto55: im running my terminal from a livecd, right
<frogzoo> jevangelo: minicom or kermit, whichever
<Roberto55> me to
<Roberto55> :)
<kitche> Roberto55: it won't be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zcat[1] > spam 94% of all email in December ?!! wtf ?
<kitche> LakeTown: go into the directory that you mounted your /
<zcat[1] > spam is way out of control!
<tamacracker> -.- why does pastebin.com suck? it used to be good.
<Roberto55> why don't you install live cd on hard drive
<tamacracker> http://pastebin.com/871791
<Trixsey> Is it possible to pass regular HTTP stuff through a SOCKS proxy?
<tamacracker> zcat[1]  http://pastebin.com/871791
<kitche> Roberto55: he installed it already\
<tamacracker> please check to see if everything is correct, plese.
<tamacracker> pleae*
<Trixsey> Like.. can you set-up a SOCKS proxy to act as HTTP proxy? what is the difference?
<Trixsey> I read about it in wikipedia but didn't really get it
<bulmer> Trixsey: you may get a better answer in #java or apache perhaps
<zcat[1] > tamacracker: nothing obviously wrong at first glance
<tamacracker> this is right? NVIDIA Corporation NV34
<LakeTown__> roberto55: sadly for me, seems kitche is right, there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst   file or directory
<zcat[1] > tamacracker: doesn't matter, it's just an identifier
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> so everything's ok... i should be able to reboot now
<zcat[1] > Yeah, hope so...
<tamacracker> ok brb
<kitche> LakeTown: did you go into the directory that you mounted /
<Roberto55> try to open "terminal"
<LakeTown__> kitche, roberto55: I mounted my sda8 (my root directory where my Ubuntu is intalled) and I have my terminal opened
<spiri> hello, Im trying to install edgy eft on a intel duo core, everything is sata, nvidia video card, really top notch stuff my buddy is letting me have a go at it, but I cant even boot into the install screen.. I tryed adding NOAPIC but then it stops the boot at io scheduler cfq registered
<kitche> LakeTown: go into that directory where yo umounted /dev/sda8
<Roberto55> what's the point
<kitche> Roberto55: umm fix grub so it works
<Roberto55> cool
<Roberto55> :)
<blankfaze> sorry if i am being too much of a noob, guys, but i tried to boot from a live cd, it gets the initial screen ok, but after "start or install ubuntu" i get an eternal black screen with blinking cursor.  i have tried looking around on the forums and wiki but am coming up empty... if someone could point me in the right direction i would be ever so gracious
<zcat[1] > blankfaze: try the 'test cd' option?
<blankfaze> zcat: i did, it goes to the same black screen
<spiri> anyone have any ideas?
<zcat[1] > that's not good..
<Roberto55> Laketown, what's your primary OS ?
<spiri> I have tryed both the dapper and the edgy cds
<zcat[1] > factory disk or cdr?
<blankfaze> hah.  if i do ctrl alt del the machine reboots
<blankfaze> cdr
<Hansin321> blankfaze: I can't remember, but I once think I needed to set the VGA video settings to get video ouput right,  Can't remember the details though.
<tamacracker__> ok
<tamacracker__> i really need to redo my dirvers
<Daemonic> I have to use my onboard video to install ubuntu which is fine.. once everything was up I disabled gdm and wiped out my xorg.conf then installed my ATI x700pro. When I try to boot after that everything goes fine until the end of the progress thing then I get green lines through my monitor and a hardlock. any ideas"?
<tamacracker__> Can ANYONE
<mister_roboto> blankfaze: if you hit ctl-alt-f1 do you get to a login prompt?
<Hansin321> But otherwise I just got nothing...
<blankfaze> mister_roboto: haven't tried that
<mister_roboto> blankfaze: it might just be X is having trouble starting but linux is up
<zcat[1] > blankfaze: try VGA.. but also try burning another CD at 8x or so... some cd drives don't like faster-burned CD's
<Vuen> argh!
<Vuen> hey guys, i have a problem
<mister_roboto> blankfaze: if so, that sequence will get you to a console screen
<Lake_Town> gotta love Xp and its networking love
<blankfaze> hansin321: i did read something where one guy had my same issue and changed his monitor from dvi or vga or something...
<Vuen> i tried installing vmware server, but the script to configure itself that it does when apt runs crashed for some reason
<tamacracker__> Can ANYONE please help me UNINSTALL ALL my VIDEO DRIVERS, DELETE them so that NON of THEIR FILES exist on MY computer, and start fresh by RE-INSTALLING the PROPER VIDEO DRIVER.
<Daemonic> does the default install use the framebuffer on bootup?
<jevangelo> im having a hard time connecting to a cisco device
<exs>  Guys, I need quick help. I'm using open office and I need to select a table, how do I do it?
<jevangelo> with minicom
<blankfaze> zcat: i tried that, burned a second disc at 4x, no luck
<Vuen> now any time i try to apt-get anything, it tries to run the vmware configure script and fails. how do i get rid of it?
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: didn't work, huh? ...
<jevangelo> is it /dev/tty8 for the serial device?
<tamacracker__> no...
<Lake_Town> Roberto55 and/or Kitche: I've mounted sda8 and have my terminal open
<exs> nevermind, worked it out.
<tamacracker__> i need to uninstall and DELETE
<Roberto55> what is sda8
<tamacracker__> there's files in my system that even after i uninstall they still exist
<kitche> Lake_Town: go into the directory that you mounted it
<tamacracker__> and they keep gettin gused.
<Steven07> hey everyone
<Steven07> i need some help here
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: where did you install the nvidia drivers from? the binary package on nvidia.com ?
<blankfaze> i mean but fundamentally, i shouldn't have to change any settings or install anything or configure anything to be ABLE to boot ubuntu from disc, correct?
<Hansin321> blankfaze: I think one of the F keys can change the settings at the bootup screen.  You might play with these, but I can't make any promisses.
<mister_roboto> blankfaze: yes
<tamacracker__> shitty ass nvidia.com with their shitty ass official drivers.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | tamacracker__
<ubotu> tamacracker__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Roberto55> i am not joking
<blankfaze> ok.  off to try again.  thanks all
<mister_roboto> blankfaze: but sometimes your hardware might require using different boot options
<kitche> Roberto55 /dev/sda8 is his root
<tamacracker__> im sorry im upset.
<tamacracker__> really upset.
<bestgs> Is there a way yet to reach windows vista share folders over the network with smb yet?
<Roberto55> ohh, root of your wife
<Roberto55> i remember that
<tamacracker__> people have screwed me 3 times in a row in 2 days.
<tamacracker__> where's Jucato ><
<tonyyarusso> tamacracker__: "Gone away for now" it says
<andre> hey guys
<tamacracker__> Can ANYONE please help me UNINSTALL ALL my VIDEO DRIVERS, DELETE them so that NON of THEIR FILES exist on MY computer, and start fresh by RE-INSTALLING the PROPER VIDEO DRIVER.
<spiri> Vuen: check your PMs
<danho> hi
<andre> I've just added a disk to my fstab file.  what's the command for unmounting/mount my drives in that list?
<tamacracker__> #nvidia
<Daemonic> Any ideas why my computer would hardlock with my ATI x700pro on bootup? I disabled gdm so it's not and Xorg issue.
<Roberto55> ok, you wanna  to gain root user access without login or what
<oljanx>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           err
<oljanx> 
<kitche> tamacracker__: umm if you used the nvidia driver from their website just install the enw drivers
<oljanx> sorry about that
<LaKeTown> Roberto55 and/or kitche: I've mounted my root partition
<tamacracker__> no listen
<tamacracker__> please
<tamacracker__> i need to uninstall it
<tamacracker__> and delete them
<spiri> ubuntu live cd isnt loading on my desktop
<tamacracker__> for the love of god i dont want to reinstall until i delete whatever files is left after i uninstal
<spiri> any ideas?
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: sudo find /lib/modules -name "nvidia*" -exec rm {} \;
<tamacracker__> thank you.
<Roberto55> so what do you want to do
<zcat[1] > Hopefully that won't screw up the whole system...
<tamacracker__> rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia': Is a directory
<LaKeTown> Well, I want to restore GRUB
<Roberto55> i know how to change grub menu password if your wife forgotten
<oljanx> toss a -r after rm
<newbie> aha
<jevangelo> i looked in /var/log/dmesg and saw that serial was mapped as ttyS0
<jevangelo> so i got minicom working now
<jevangelo> !!!!!
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: hmmm.. yeah. Probbaly just do the directories by hand. I'd avoit rm -r when playing around in /lib/modules
<jevangelo> now, i can do my cisco labs from anywere
<LaKeTown> because I've created a partition, GRUB was looking sda7 which becamoe sda8. Not realising this, I installed GAG a graphical OS selector which failed at its task and which I THINK, also emptied /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> andre: umount /dev/foo  for unmounting, mount -a  for mounting everything in yourfstab
<jevangelo> ssh user@host.org
<zcat[1] > It will have nuked all the modules anyhow....
<jevangelo> then minicom into the router and do labs
<tamacracker__> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <- im gonna have to go this route (><)
<LaKeTown> I've uninstalled GAG, but now, I want to try to get grub to boot Ubuntu
<jrib> tamacracker__: what do you expect that to do?
<Roberto55> i dont know much about it
<Roberto55> sorry
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: errr.. that won't work
<kitche> tamacracker__: why it doesn't remove nvidia if you do that
<LaKeTown> Roberto55: thank you anyways :)
<Roberto55> my pleasure :)
<zcat[1] > Actually it might, but I don't think it will help...
<AzMoo> Has anybody seen how the X-Box Media Center can play videos from within RAR files? Does anybody know how I could do that with ubuntu?
<kitche> LaKeTown: I told you what to do 5 times already go into the directory that you mounted /dev/sda8 to then go to boot/grub and edit menu.lst
<tamacracker__> jrib
<tamacracker__> to start fresh
<tamacracker__> look... guys my video driver are mixed up... i have one from the official and one from the glx.... they're both combined some how
<tamacracker__> when i uninstall them both
<jrib> tamacracker__: how did you install your nvidia drivers?  and what is wrong with them?
<tamacracker__> they still leave files behind.
<tamacracker__> these fiels are ruining my X
<LaKeTown> kitche: I've etited it and it is empty? it can't possibly require only 1 line, can it?
<tamacracker__> they keep givin me errors when i restart X.
<tamacracker__> Paragraphs worth of errors.
<jrib> tamacracker__: pastebin the errors
<kitche> LaKeTown: which menu.lst are you editing it shouldn't be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tamacracker__> i cant
<tamacracker__> ...
<eliran> hey
<jrib> tamacracker__: why not?
<tamacracker__> i woul dhave to take a picture of them.
<eliran> no
<Roberto55> and after you can modify kernel boot-up arguments, to gain root user access :)
<tamacracker__> because i only get the errors when i try to start X.
<danho> direct rendering problem in AIGLX, intel 82855 video controller. anyone help ?
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: the errors will still be in /var/log/somewhere ...
<jrib> tamacracker__: they end up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zcat[1] > that's the one!
<aortiz> hey guys is there a way to turn the system bell off when pressing tabs and what not?
<aortiz> without having to turn off volume
<jrib> aortiz: system > preferences > sound
<draky> I'm having an odd problem, I'm wondering if anyone here has had it, Firefox will not download anything and the "cleanup" button is stuck on
<draky> no one else seems to have ever had this problem
<aortiz> thankm you
<zcat[1] > draky: hmm.. never had that problem..
<jrib> tamacracker__: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<dimeo> draky... will an uninstall and reinstall help?
<LaKeTown> kitche: the only live you've told me about is "root (sd6,0)", however I doubt menu.lst will be complete with that
<tamacracker__> the glx i think through rep.
<danho> hi, how to enable direct rendering in AIGLX please ?
<tamacracker__> and the official through nvidia.com
<zcat[1] > jrib: from the nvidia binary installer :(
<LaKeTown> *line
<draky> it just started randomly this afternoon, I was downloading this morning
<kitche> LaKeTown: what file are you editing since your probably editing the wrong file
<draky> I did a reinstall and it didn't change anything
<tamacracker__> i just want the driver that CAME with Ubuntu
<tamacracker__> i dont want no other one
<iain> Is it possible to use zenity to display a folder selection dialog instead of a file selection dialog?
<kbrosnan> draky: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Unable_to_save_or_download_files
<tamacracker__> if i restart my X right now.. or restart my machine... i will have to install the official drive through commands.. the problem is.. the official one will do the same if i restart X.
<rcludw> Has anyone out there tried to get LIRC installed recently?
<tamacracker__> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tamacracker__>  Can ANYONE please help me UNINSTALL ALL my VIDEO DRIVERS, DELETE them so that NON of THEIR FILES exist on MY computer, and start fresh by RE-INSTALLING the PROPER VIDEO DRIVER.
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: the nvidia stuff is gone now I think, but you probably need to --reintall the ubuntu modules again.
<LaKeTown> kitche: wow, I'm pretty stupid! the empy menu.lst was the one from the LiveCD
<tamacracker__> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tamacracker__> yes?
<tamacracker__> ^ that is the only way i see this working out
<newbie> WOW good game,
<Beverage> hey guys I installed MySQL and I can't get any of my scripts to connect to it using localhost or 127
<Roberto55> i dont know... try to consult with the expert
<tamacracker__>  Can ANYONE please help me UNINSTALL ALL my VIDEO DRIVERS, DELETE them so that NON of THEIR FILES exist on MY computer, and start fresh by RE-INSTALLING the PROPER VIDEO DRIVER.
<zcat[1] > apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-generic
<tamacracker__> im scared to do that.
<tamacracker__> in all honest
<tamacracker__> i must DELETE whatever is left
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: Trust me, I think you got them all :)\
<tamacracker__> how do i search to check it?
<tamacracker__> so that not even one tiny file is associated with NVIDIA
<jrib> !enter | tamacracker__
<ubotu> tamacracker__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Beverage> Hey guys just installed MySQL and I cant get any of my scripts to connect to it, I was wonering if there is something special i have to do or how to turn it on or something like that...thanks ^^
<LaKeTown> kitche: here goes nothing. I've looked into the right menu.lst and modified all the lines that referred to sda7 to refer to sda8 instead
<draky> oh wow, how did I not find that? I've been googling it all afternoon!
<tamacracker__> im sorry im givin a hard time... but it's 11:30pm
<draky> thanks kbrosnan, that fixed it!
<tamacracker__> im tired
<Roberto55> :)
<tamacracker__> and i want to shut my pc off
<rcludw> Has anyone out there tried to get LIRC installed recently?
<tamacracker__> and start it again without problems.
<kbrosnan> draky: np, have a good day/night
<zcat[1] > tamacracker__: go to bed. Deal with it tomorrow. :)
<tamacracker__> no.
<tamacracker__> that is not an option
<tamacracker__> screw it
<tamacracker__> im goin with this
<tamacracker__> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-* && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LaKeTown> kitche: I can't save menu.lst !
<kitche> LaKeTown: you forgot to use sudo
<LaKeTown> ...merde! like "sudo gedit menu.lst"?
<kitche> LaKeTown: yes if your in the correct directory
<gu014> what is the best way to burn a .mkv video file to a dvd+r ?
<mister_roboto> LaKeTown: you can write it to a new filename in /tmp and then sudo mv it over when you quit the editor if you don't want to retype the changes
<LaKeTown> kitche: thanks, it has saved, now for the big boot
<kitche> LaKeTown: you iwll have to reinstall grub
* zcat[1]  things tama would be better off just reinstalling. It only takes a half hour...
<LaKeTown> kitche: even though I've redirected grub to the right partition??
<kitche> LaKeTown: yep
<kitche> !grub| LaKeTown:
<ubotu> LaKeTown:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LaKeTown> kitche: ah damn it! youre too right! it flew right through into Windows!
<kitche> LaKeTown: this url shows you the best way to reinstall it without doing it manully https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LaKeTown> kitche: thank you!
<Algorithmist> anyone familiar with terminal customization? I am used to color schemes based on whether what is listed is a directory, executable, source or even pdf file. As it is now, there is no color whatsoever. I looked in profiles and cannot find it specifically.. any ideas?
<starz> using automatix i'm trying to install msttcorefonts and im getting lots of timeout errors.........
<starz> does the one from the apt repo work?
<mister_roboto> Algorithmist: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<PORDO> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<PORDO> ?
<Onburiiku> Hello again
<starz> also just by running automatix does that mean that apt is locked ?
<Onburiiku> Ubuntu's working GREAT.
<starz> or is that only while its in the install part of the process?
<Onburiiku> This is way easier than windows
<Algorithmist> thank mister_roboto
<starz> great to hear that Onburiiku
<Algorithmist> thank you
<starz> :>
<kitche> starz: no but automatix can mess your system up but apt should work for you
<mister_roboto> Algorithmist: should be in your ~/.bashrc  or add it there if missing
<Onburiiku> Even though I know windows like the back of my hand, Ubuntu was incredibly easy to get used to.
<Algorithmist> yep, Im aware of the good old .bashrc, thank you mucho ;)
<starz> lol
<porch>  /love Unbuntu
<codi> anyone know a good php editor with syntax highlighting that handles file uploads?
<codi> should i try eclipse?
<Onburiiku> I have a quick question
<starz> kitche, i know that some people have problems with it but this not being my own system i have no intentions of taking the time to custom mod it :P
<mister_roboto> codi: does eclipse have a plugin for php?
<Onburiiku> Where can I find the ubuntu icon image that is in the applications menu button?
<codi> yah
<starz> i wonder if there is a way to stop the install and save the things i wanna install and continue later..
<mister_roboto> codi: it's very nice for java but haven't used it with anything else
<Onburiiku> How can I change the little Ubuntu icon in the applications menu button
<Algorithmist> porch,  me too!
<Algorithmist> :)
<Onburiiku> On the top panel?
<porch> I haven't messed around with Linux in a few years...installing/configuring Unbuntu was fuuuun
<codi> does add/remove remove everything to do with the programs?
* BobSmith ???
* BobSmith looks around
<LaKeTown> kitche: obviously, something went wrong... grub selection appears but this happens: "Booting 'Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386'
<ardchoille42> codi, Are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<starz> Onburiiku, you mean that circle thing with the three bumps kinda thing?
<codi> edgy
<chris1932> Hi everyone! After upgrading to Edgy, I'm having problems with gnome-panel and my system tools. gnome-panel closes every time I click on "log out" or try to access my preferences. Does anyone know how to go about fixing this?
<Onburiiku> Yeah, I want to make that a different icon
<LaKeTown> kitche: "root (hd0,6)     Filesystem type unknwown" where do I go about to change that reference? same place I'm guessins
<starz> um
<starz> did you google it?
<kitche> LaKeTown: (hd0,6 is for sda7 not sda8 it's in menu.lst
<starz> i dont know offhand but if you can wait a minute or two i can probably find it
<Onburiiku> I'm following a tutorial trying to do that but it doesn't work
<starz> ah
<starz> link me
<Onburiiku> http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php#panels
<LaKeTown> kitche: therefor,i should change it to "root (hd0,7) so it goes looking at sda8?
<Flannel> LaKeTown: correct
<starz> lemme take a look for u Onburiiku
<starz> btw which distro? edgy?
<Naik0> i have two screen enabled, irssi and rtorrent. How do i close rtorrent scren "pts-2" ?
<Onburiiku> I did that, and it replaced (Or just added?) the icon to that folder, but it hasn't changed the actual icon on the panel.
<Onburiiku> Edgy
<LaKeTown> Flannel: thank you also
<LaKeTown> Although this being a problem, it's way funner than dealing with infinitly bugged windows  :)
<ardchoille42> LaKeTown, :)
<starz> Onburiiku,  it gives directions: get this http://www.taimila.com/downloads/apple.png
<starz> save to home folder and do:: sudo cp apple.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<kober> Hey, Is there a way to connect to a wireless network with WPA using only iwconfig/iwlist/etc ?
<starz> now for pure amusement i'll try to do it myself
<Onburiiku> I did do that
<starz> but what is the error your getting?
<Roberto55> ntfs-3g is still in beta - does it work? or exist other way to mount ntfs drive?
<Onburiiku> but it didn't change the icon
<Onburiiku> I navigated to that folder and saw the little apple image was in there
<Onburiiku> but it didn't do anything to the top panel
<Onburiiku> even after a restart
<Onburiiku> No error
<starz> um
<starz> you dont need to restart linux
<starz> at best you would have needed to restart X which is: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<Onburiiku> Well, a ctrl+alt+backspace
<Onburiiku> yeah.
<starz> but you probably need to switch themes
<starz> notice its in the hicolor spot
<starz> lemme see something one sec
<ardchoille42> Onburiiku, Which icon theme are you using?
<vintle> anyone into matrix beryl theming?
<Onburiiku> Uhh, T-Ish I think
<starz> yeah thats the correct place to put it
<Onburiiku> wait, no...
<starz> now let me try it i just made a backup
<Onburiiku> kk
<Talaman> problem still:  reboot system -- system comes up and the screen is blank and either black or grey -- i hit enter and the curcur moves down but the window remains blank
<Onburiiku> I'm gonna look around more
<Talaman> i then use the alt f1 and get a tty windown in which i can then login
<Talaman> after which i have to use startx or sudo gdm
<starz> hold on im gonna do the thing
<ardchoille42> Onburiiku, go to /usr/share/icons/T-ish and see if there's an incon cache file. I had to delete some icon cache files and then restart the panel for that to take ffect.
<LaKeTown> no way!
<LaKeTown> what does it mean when I type "sudo gedit menu.lst" and it returns "cannot open display: (null)"
<starz> ok brb Onburiiku gonna restart X
<ardchoille42> LaKeTown, Are you on the desktop?
<ardchoille42> LaKeTown, First of all, you shouldn't use sudo with GUI apps. Sudo is for CLI apps. For GUI apps, use gksudo
<LaKeTown> liveCD, terminal, mounted my already installed Ubuntu sda8 partition
<Talaman> hello
<sycho> Any suggestions for a nice 3d graphing program?
<Flannel> LaKeTown: you know you can edit the grub menu while booting, right? hit 'e'?
<LaKeTown> ardchoille42: I've done that and this cannot "open display"
<starz> interesting
<starz> your right it didnt change it...
<starz> let me browse over there with nautilus
<LaKeTown> Flannel: The only thing booting is my liveCD and I'm trying to edit menu.lst from GRUB so I can direct him to the correct partition
<ardchoille42> starz, I had to delete some icon cache files (/usr/share/icons/themname/) and then restart the panel for that to take ffect.
<Flannel> LaKeTown: Er.  Do you not get to the grub menu at all?  If that's the case, your menu.lst won't matter.  That happens only once grub (stage 1) finds /boot and goes into stage 2.
<LaKeTown> Flannel: the menu.lst I wanna edit is a mounted partition and when I sudo or gksudo it to gedit, it answers that "cannot open display"
<Flannel> LaKeTown: are you at a tty? or a gnome-terminal?  if it's the former, that's because the tty is independant of the GUI, and gedit is a GUI program.  nano is a console editor.  However, If youre having issues getting to thegrub menu at all, changing menu.lst won't make any difference, since you're not to that point yet
<LaKeTown> Flannel: I get my GRUB menu and I select Ubuntu, but then I get ""root (hd0,6) Filesystem type unknwown" right after a promising "Booting Ubuntu Kernel"
<Flannel> LaKeTown: right.  You can edit the grub line from within grub though, no need for a liveCD
<LaKeTown> Flannel: "root (hd0,6) should instead be "root (hd0,7)" as fas as I've understood
<LaKeTown> Flannel: cool, I'll ge reboot then
<Flannel> LaKeTown: just highlight, and hit 'e' to edit, then once you're done, 'b' boots, I believe.
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have experience with LIRC here?
<AzMoo> How do I stop the fade to black on idle? I've set a screensaver (glslideshow) but it just fades to black.
<LaKeTown> Flannel: wow its editing al right.. it's almost too easy
<zero88> hello everyone ! :)
<LaKeTown> Flannel: WOW!!! IT WOOOOOOOOOOOORKED WWWWWWWWWWWWWOOOUOHOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<mtholdenss> is there a way i can export from outlook express from xp to thunderbird on ubuntu, or can i import to thunderbird on xp then share the folder on thunderbird on ubunut?
<LaKeTown> POW POW!! YHA!!
<Flannel> mtholdenss: yes.  Just regular export/import should work.  If it doesn't, thunderbird on XP, import it, then That can transfer
<LaKeTown> Thank You Fannel, Roberto55, kitche, ardchoille42 and whoever else helped me in this endevour!
<mtholdenss> but is it possible to have thunderbird on both xp and ubuntu and if i get new mail, it would be shown on both ubuntu and xp..
<Taime1> is edgy a little slow about making the newest packages available (such as OO.o and amarok)?
<ardchoille42> LaKeTown, Glad you got it working. Flannel's pretty cool, eh? :)
<kitche> Taime1: umm packages are version forzen they won't get updated
<zcat[1] > mtholdens: the most reliable solution; push your mail onto a local IMAP server from the old app, pull it down again in the new one. Very handy for escaping 'vendor lock-in'
<LaKeTown> damn it.. now how to I mound the FAT32 partition I created and that cause all this trouble.... fun again :)
<Flannel> martin913231: theoetically, yeah, you should be able to share data between the two.  But, a personal IMAP server will definately work.
<LaKeTown> Fannel is very cool and so are you! helping rocks (as is being helped)
<Taime1> maybe i asked that incorrectly
<zcat[1] > although I think thunderbird can read outlook's mail directly....
<Taime1> my question is why doesnt it show that openoffice 2.1 and amarok 1.4.4 are the newest versions... rather it shows that openoffice2.0 and amarok 1.4.3 are the newest?
<Flannel> outlook uses a semimodified mbox, I'm not sure what thunderbird uses by default.  But yeah, it can read outlooks format
<unperson> Hi, I setup an mdadm software RAID when I installed Ubuntu.  I now want to take one of these RAID0 devices get rid of it so that I can reformat those disk partitions for use as normal, non-RAID devices.  What steps should I take?  The RAID device is currently not used for anything (it's mounted as /storage).
<kitche> Taime1: as I said ubuntu freezes versions of programs
<Flannel> Taime1: each version of ubuntu, versions are frozen in all programs, and throughout the lifetime, they only get security fixes and bugfixes
<starz> ardchoille42, the cache files were in home directory no>?
<zcat[1] > mtholdens: If you want to have both mail appls show the same mail all the time, set up an imap server. next best answer, leave your old mail on the pop3 server.
<N00bGurl> Ugh, Im So Frustrated I wanna cry! Why does linux have to be so HARD?
<Taime1> then, why do i get update notifications all the time?
<jevangelo> how do i make a script that will mount a smb dir automatically for any user?
<unperson> I would think that I'd just need to unmount it, remove the corresponding entries from mdadm.conf and fstab and then I can just format the partitions.  Am I missing something necessary?
<Taime1> surely they arent all security fixes
<Flannel> Taime1: they are.  security and bugfixes.
<ardchoille42> starz, No, each icon theme in /usr/share/icons has a cache file, I think it's icon-theme.cache or something. I had to delete each of those cache files for the menu icon to change.
<zcat[1] > linux is hard?
<zero88> how to i figure out what my chipset is for my laptop???
<roler> what package installed gcc and all the compilers?
<Flannel> roler: build-essential
<starz> o:
<roler> thanks!
<gu014> does anyone recommend a certain pda?
<N00bGurl> Could sumone please tell me how to get Yahoo Music working? Ima n00bie, so please no complicated commandline stuff. Im like really faint at heart...
<ardchoille42> zero88, I know an 8 year old who has installed and uses Linux :)
<jevangelo> how do i make a script that will mount a smb dir automatically for any user?
<FirstStrike> gu014: Be more specific.
<Taime1> this is the first release of ubuntu i have used... is it possible to upgrade to the newest "fawn" or whatever when it comes out? i mean, do i have to do a complete reinstall or is it upgradeable through apt?
<DHN_WP> Hi, I'm getting a kernel panick when I try to boot up Ubuntu today, could someone help me?
<Onburiiku> So I have to delete all the cache files?
<ardchoille42> zcat[1] ,  I know an 8 year old who has installed and uses Linux :)
<jevangelo> or, however you are supposed to dio it
<DHN_WP> not syncing: VFS
<gu014> FirstStrike: just looking for some recommendations for pda...interested in the Nokia n800? j
<kakashi> lol wow so many people with tech questions... Noob 2 things internet browsing speed slow and can't install wireless drivers
<kakashi> noob here*
<zero88> ardchoille42 cool.but what is the revelance to my wuestion?
<FirstStrike> It depends on what OS you prefer, what you're looking for in a PDA as far as features, etc.
<unperson> zero88, I'm not sure exactly of your question, but the 'lspci' command will give you a lot of info about the chipsets in your computer.
<starz> aight
<starz> lets try that
<ardchoille42> zero88, tab completion bit me, sorry
<N00bGurl> Does Yahoo Music Vids not work in linux?
<zero88> unperson oh, ive used that command before,im trying to see what it is becuase i ahve an intel and the i the drivers for my graphics
<starz> hm
<kitche> N00bGurl: not really
<Flannel> Taime1: yes, it will/is possible to upgrade.  Obviously, it's not recommended at the moment, since 7.04 is still alpha.
<zero88> ardchoille42 oh ok
<DHN_WP> How do I fix a memory panic of not syncing VFS?
<gu014> FirstStrike: all features aside, would you recommend any certain pda?
<Taime1> i see
<starz> hm
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: I'm playing a yahoo music video right now.
* zcat[1]  investigates what yahoo uses for video...
<N00bGurl> How?
<starz> nope still didnt do it... did the highcolor and the gnome cache files... just renamed them lol
<TooR4u> where can i find the script for "SU"....?
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: Install flash player 9
<zcat[1] > FirstStrike: flash?
<Onburiiku> The add/remove programs thing dissapeared form my applications menu
<starz> N00bGurl, isnt that jsut flash?
<starz> *just
<unperson> zero88, You mean you're trying to determine what xserver you need for your graphics card/chipset?
<jevangelo> can anyone help me?
<AzMoo> How do I stop my screen going black when idle? I've set a screensaver and an idle time of 1 minute, but the display just fades to black and the screensaver is not shown.
<chris1932> Hello -- After upgrading to Edgy, I'm having problems with gnome-panel and my system tools. gnome-panel closes every time I click on "log out" or try to access my preferences. Does anyone know how to go about fixing this?
<N00bGurl> I think it uses ActiveX doesnt it?
<starz> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jevangelo> i have asked
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: No, it's flash.
<kakashi> Noob here. can anyone direct me to an ubuntu script to install a 3945 intel wireless card?
<zcat[1] > N00bGurl: if it used activex nobody here would be able to use it..
<TooR4u> where can i find the script for "su" ....;i mean the script make the user as superuser .....
<Flannel> TooR4u: ubuntu uses sudo instead, not a root account, and not 'su'
<kitche> FirstStrike: it's music not music video
<zero88> unperson yes i beleive so
<Flannel> !sudo | TooR4u
<ubotu> TooR4u: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Onburiiku> How do I get the add/remove programs thing back in my applications menu?
<jevangelo> how can i get a directory mounted for anyone that logs in
<FirstStrike> kitche: what are you talking about? she asked how to play yahoo music VIDEOS
<TooR4u> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<AzMoo> jevangelo, add it to /etc/fstab\
<starz> kakashi, if it doesnt work by default install ndiswrapper
<DHN_WP> Ubuntu is suddenly giving me kernel panic - not syncing VFS today
<jevangelo> ah!
<kakashi> starz thanks
<jevangelo> thanks
<starz> that seems to work wonders... just get the drivers for XP and extract to a folder in your home directory usually
<kakashi> can I get it in synaptic pack manager?
<N00bGurl> Okies welp Ima go try to install Flash, thanx for the info
<TooR4u> Flannel, i am using su to get into administrator ....
<starz> then its: ndiswrapper -i ~/driverfolder/driver.ini
<Flannel> TooR4u: what are you trying to do, ultimately?
<zcat[1] > Ewwwww.. yahoo's page is crawling with vista ads
<Onburiiku> The add/remove programs button dissapeared from my applications menu. How do I get it back?
<Roberto55> how install tar.gz or how convert to ubuntu format
<starz> then just have ndiswrapper make the modules... its all in the man i think
<DHN_WP> zcat[1] : just use adblock
<TooR4u> Flannel, i am very curious to know .."How the script makes the user as root user
<starz> Onburiiku, you gotta post a screenie at some point :> im curious to see how it looks when your done
<kakashi> starz LOl I am too much of a noob in linux to do that
<kakashi> I think XD
<Onburiiku> It's pretty much done except for the ubuntu icon
<Roberto55> please, somebody help me
<Onburiiku> I can live with it though
<starz> kakashi, ?
<starz> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<starz> man ndiswrapper
<starz> the documentation is fairly decent...
<TooR4u> Flannel,u know the process
<kakashi> cool
<TooR4u> ?
<FirstStrike> Onburiiku: there is no add/remove programs button in linux. Are you referring to synaptic package manager?
<kitche> N00bGurl: to me it doesn't look liek flash to me
<TooR4u> how the user is becomming root user
<starz> it installs everything you need.. and it builds the module itself.. its just another switch :>
<zcat[1] > OK I'm stumped.. yahoo music video page seems to be obnoxiously windows-only....
<unperson> zero88, Well, I'm probably not much help beyond that, but one you have the output from lspci about the graphics chip you can probably look up info online.
<Flannel> TooR4u: su and sudo aren't scripts, they're programs.  And, what you do, if you want to say, run `foo` as the super user, is `sudo foo`, it'll prompt you for your password, and then run it as super user
<FirstStrike> kitche: Right click on the freaking video. It's flash.
<keeganX> Does anyone know the channel for the XQF program.  I have a question for them
<starz> N00bGurl, gimme a linky and i'll look at the site and tell j00
<kitche> FirstStrike: I do right click and it doesn't show a flash menu
<FirstStrike> Shows one for me.
<Daemonic> what's the ubuntu edgy default runlevel?
<TooR4u> Flannel, is it possible to change that program?
<FirstStrike> Don't confuse her by spouting nonsense
<Onburiiku> Starz: Here's that screenshot http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2254/desktopdg6.png
<kitche> FirstStrike: anyways if it's flash the quailty would be bad then it is
<starz> Daemonic, for what exactly?
<zcat[1] > FirstStrike: you on yahoo MUSIC video, not just yahoo video ?
<N00bGurl> Yipeee I got it working! Wow TY for the info!
<FirstStrike> http://music.yahoo.com/musicvideos
<Flannel> TooR4u: to change what program?
<TooR4u> sudo
<Daemonic> starz, well I would check /etc/inittab but it doesn't exist. =\
<codi> anyone know a good ftp program, gFTP is driving me nuts.
<Flannel> TooR4u: to what?  What are you trying to do?
<zcat[1] > FirstStrike: weird.. it won't play here and I have flash9 too
<FirstStrike> Works for me and her
<FirstStrike> So, it's on your end
<starz> Daemonic, dont quote me now but i'm thinking runlevel 6 is fully booted and gui loaded
<N00bGurl> I tried to install Flash 9 like last month when I first tried Ubuntu and it wouldnt install for sum reason
<po0f> Daemonic: It's 5.
<starz> but different things get loaded at different points so exactly what are you trying to do
<TooR4u> Flannel, for what i am trying is secondary thing ....
<TooR4u> is n't it?
<Daemonic> starz, I'm trying to figure out what's causing my ati video card to hardlock on startup.. I have gdm disabled so it boots to cli mode.
<starz> ah po0f knows :>
<DHN_WP> argh, how do I manipulate the memory when Ubuntu is giving me kernel panic?
<po0f> starz: 6 is reboot.  That would be a fun prank to play on someone, setting the default run level to 6.  ;)
<starz> lol po0f
<Daemonic> starz, I'm thinking it might have something to do with usplash or whatever sets console font/mode
<starz> my bad note taken
<Flannel> TooR4u: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<starz> Daemonic, im guessing po0f has answers for u :>
<TooR4u> Flannel, is it possible to change the program of sudo
<zcat[1] > N00bGurl: install from the repos, not by clicking the 'install now' link... I think I got mine from seveas..
<Flannel> TooR4u: for what purpose?
<TooR4u> Flannel, :P
<codi> how do i stop the stupid min/max animations in gnome?
<TooR4u> :D
<TooR4u> thankxx
<zcat[1] > codi: use kde ? :-)
<poningru> codi: ???
<poningru> min/max animation?
<N00bGurl> Okay, now but what about activeX websites? Is it true that ActiveX doesnt work in linux?
<poningru> what are you talking about?
<lxuser> does someone use fluxbox in edgy, and anjuta?
<kitche> zcat[1] : I think most of the videos aren't flash only a few of them mightbe
<DHN_WP> is it time to format when I get kernel panic?
<TooR4u> Flannel, thanz for u r information
<poningru> N00bGurl: yes that is correct activex does not work in linux
<Daemonic> Anyone have any idea why my computer hardlocks when using my ATI X700pro video card? I have gdm disabled, it boots to console and freezes when the progress bar is at about 90%
<zcat[1] > N00bGurl: yeah.. but activex is mostly used by spyware installers anyhow. no big loss
<codi> the animation that shows when you minimize or maximize a window
<seravitae> Hm, anyone know if there's a way of limiting resources to an application?
<seravitae> i have a program that i really dont care how long it runs, but i don't want it eating 100% of my cpu
<N00bGurl> Yes but not all websites
<lxuser> it freezes when using anjunta in fluxbox wm
<lxuser> only that app
<poningru> Daemonic: next time you boot up go into grub and press e
<keeganX> Could anyone help me with XQF?
<poningru> to edit the kernel line
<N00bGurl> Like what if I wanted to go to a known legit activeX website?
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: Most sites that require activex simply want to install malware onto your PC. So, it's no loss for you. MSN is the primary user for legit activex scripts and there are a lot of alternatives to MSN..
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: It will not work on Linux. Period.
<zcat[1] > N00bGurl: use windows...
<Daemonic> poningru, what exactly would I need to change on the kernel line in grub?
<poningru> and then remove quite and change splash to nosplash
<N00bGurl> So MSN music doesnt work in Linux?
<poningru> then press enter
<Daemonic> poningru, thank you!
<poningru> and then press b
<FirstStrike> If it requires activex, then no.
<rpc> i keep wondering since sometime - is ubuntu a good choice for a dedicated server or shall i choose debian sarge instead?
<codi> or, how about this. can i speed up gnome somehow. make it a little more responsive?
<starz> N00bGurl, actually
<starz> wine+firefox
<poningru> rpc: I like my server to be ubuntu-server
<starz> +windows flash etc
<FirstStrike> For a newbie, that's not a viable solution.
<cwillu> codi: playing with different themes can do it, there's also an option in gconf-editor to turn off some extra animations
<po0f> poningru: You can just edit out "splash", no need to change it to "nosplash".
<starz> but if you ask me its a nasty thing to need the activeX stuff
<poningru> po0f: true
<N00bGurl> Yeah I hear Wine is really hard and stuff
<DHN_WP> oh well, so long for 4 months of Ubuntu
<starz> N00bGurl, not at all actually: sudo apt-get install wine
<zcat[1] > I don't think firefox in windows does activex either... not without some mangling anyhow.
<starz> then go to getfirefox.com
<FirstStrike> No, wine isn't hard. What makes wine difficult is that you may need to re-compile it with certain patches in order to get some applications to work right.
<poningru> po0f: I am just used to things like nousb etc.
<starz> then go to 'other versions' link from there and just right click and open with wine the .exe
<cwillu> N00bGurl: there's an ies4linux that makes installing ie6 dead easy, but I don't really want to recommend it :p
<poningru> DHN_WP: whats wrong?
<N00bGurl> I mean I hear installing things in wine is hard, Ima total n00bie...
<starz> no need to install stuff
<starz> ie sux
<zcat[1] > seriously, if you need activex the easiest way is dual-boot windows
<starz> bad.
<DHN_WP> poningru: I'm suddenly getting a kernel panic today
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: It's not..it runs the installers just like on windows. You have the Next and Cancel buttons and all the pretty GUI elements.
<kakashi> lol ok so I did that and got ndiswrapper from synapsis and when I typed the command int the terminal it told me this >>>E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<zero88> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain-computer_interface
<poningru> DHN_WP: hmm did you change anything? install anything?
<po0f> DHN_WP: What has changed between not getting the kernel panics and now?  Any upgrades of notice, hardware changes, etc?
<poningru> DHN_WP: is that at boot up?
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: But seriously, just dual boot windows and linux. It's really not practical for you to be running firefox in wine just so you can load activex sites.
<DHN_WP> poningru: It's at boot up, I didn't change anything manually.  If anything's changed, it's the software update.
<starz> kakashi, in terminal do: ndis[tab] [tab] 
<rpc> poningru so you recommend ubuntu for a server? are there any particular advantages over sarge that i should consider?
<starz> it should list anything with ndis in it :>
<N00bGurl> Well I also use Fireworks
<N00bGurl> Is there a Linux alternative to Fireworks?
<FirstStrike> Isn't that a photo application by Adobe?
<poningru> rpc: everything is about the same, the only reason I recommend it is updated packages
<kitche> N00bGurl: maybe GIMP might come close to fireworks
<N00bGurl> No its bi Marcromedia
<kitche> FirstStrike: now it is
<FirstStrike> GIMP is..not similar.
<chapium> How do I browse to a printer via samba if I know the samba server address?
<DHN_WP> poningru: is there a way to run fcsk or something to see if anything is wrong with the disk?
<codi> whats macromedia?
<codi> fireworks is an adobe product
<poningru> chapium: add a printer from system-admin-printer
<zcat[1] > wasn't macromedia just bought out by adobe?
<codi> it's like flash
<kitche> FirstStrike: umm yes it is Fireworks is same type of app as photoshop and gimp
<N00bGurl> I mainly use Fireworks for making 3d shiny fonts
<chapium> poningru: i dont know the name of the printer
<dimeo> chapium... I just used the printer setup on my network at work
<kitche> zcat[1] : yea
<dimeo> chose network printer
<N00bGurl> Oh thats rite Adobe now owns it
<poningru> DHN_WP: when does it kernel panic?
<N00bGurl> I forgot
<zcat[1] > hehe..
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: GIMP is basically the photoshop for linux, except it's completely different and a bit more complicated. You can't just hop into GIMP from photoshop and expect a seamless transition.
<rpc> poningru aren't there more security issues with ubuntu?
<starz> msttcorefonts is timing out
<DHN_WP> on boot
<starz> still.
<po0f> DHN_WP: A hardware issue is a more likely cause for a kernel panic than filesystem errors.
<starz> anyone got any ideas?
<N00bGurl> I know GIMP, but it doesnt seem to be easy to make shiny 3d text
<poningru> DHN_WP: as in after what process comes right before the kernel panic?
<DHN_WP> po0f: the panic is "Not syncing" VFS"
<Onburiiku> Is there a program that will work like Logitech's Setpoint to customize the 7 differnt hotkeys on my mouse?
<starz> N00bGurl, are you familiar with vmware?
<poningru> starz when you try to install it?
<dimeo> firststrike: i recall there's a hack out there to 'convert' gimp so that it's layout is the same as photoshop!
<kakashi> ok it worked
<po0f> Onburiiku: Which mouse?
<starz> poningru, yeah
<Onburiiku> Because they only have downloads for XP, Vista, and OSX.
<DHN_WP> poningru: "Unable to mount root fs on unknown block"
<poningru> oh
<N00bGurl> Isnt vmware a program that lets you install windows XP in linux?
<Onburiiku> Logitech VX Revolution
<Flannel> !mouse | Onburiiku
<ubotu> Onburiiku: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dimeo> starz... skip vmware... virtualbox is better if u ask me
<DHN_WP> poningru: I seem to be able to get into the recovery mode
<starz> not tried that
<kakashi> *Starz* I typed in the command and got ndiswrapper now what do I do?
<Onburiiku> I'm using VMWare to run Ubuntu!
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: You're going to either need to run applications in WINE, a virtual windows within linux or dual boot between Windows and Linux.
<rpc> dimeo would it allow me to install XP on linux remotely?
<starz> though i hear that the 2.6.20 kernel is better than either
<Onburiiku> xDD
<starz> kakashi, :
<starz> one sec
<kakashi> kk
<poningru> DHN_WP: yeah run fsck in there
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dimeo> I have win2000 on ubuntu.. works quite nicely
<DHN_WP> poningru: what do I type?
<po0f> Onburiiku: I have an MX Revolution, this guide worked great: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277388.
<poningru> oh hold on
<dimeo> rpc : what do you mean by remotely?
<chapium> dimeo, I know the host, but not the printer.  If I add my username and password for the host and try to click the drop down for printers, I am bombarded by authentication prompts that do not seem related
<N00bGurl> Is there a plugin for GIMP that makes shiny text?
<rpc> dimeo i would need to run XP or w2k on my remote box that is running debian
<Ralith> define 'shiny'
<chapium> its as if its finding printers near me, but not on my host
<Ralith> and, look in the script-fu menu
<dimeo> cahpium: the authentication prompts I needed to log into our server so that I could use the printer
<po0f> Ralith: I'm guessing Web 2.0 crap.
<rpc> dimeo is that possible to install windows in virtual box like that? without physical access to the box?
<N00bGurl> You know like 3d fonts
<Ralith> 3D and shiny have nothing to do with eachother.
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: There are a lot of plugins for GIMP..google search it.
<N00bGurl> with shadows and stuff
* FirstStrike sweats
<dimeo> rpc: the best I know for accessing remote pc's is by using freenx
<rpc> dimeo assuming that i will transfer windows iso to the box first of course
<kakashi> *Starz* type !paste in the terminal?
<poningru> DHN_WP: just do fsck /dev/hda1 or whatever your partition is
<Ralith> N00bGurl, have you even checked what's already installed, or looked around on google?
<chapium> the authentication spams is from a range of other hosts that are being detected :-(
<rpc> dimeo hmm.
<starz> kakashi, no im gonna paste what to do there
<N00bGurl> I know I could always use Blender 3D but I liked Fireworks because it was easy
<kakashi> oh ok lol
<poningru> DHN_WP: the first thing I would do is 'sudo apt-get udpate' then
<dimeo> rpc: freenx beats the pants of RDP and VNC
<N00bGurl> I did Google it
<poningru> 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<DHN_WP> poningru: it says it might cause severe system damage
<poningru> DHN_WP: yeah thats fine
<DHN_WP> poningru: is fsck gonna alter the disk?
<N00bGurl> I found Tuts on how to layer 2d fonts to make them look 3d and stuff
<poningru> DHN_WP: only if its broken
<N00bGurl> Thats alot of work
<DHN_WP> poningru: seems to be clean
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: If you liked what you had, then why did you switch to Linux without researching whether the software you liked worked on it or not first?
<poningru> and only after asking you if you are on ext3
<chapium> is it possible to identify a domain when entering the host for adding a printer?
<poningru> DHN_WP: do the update then upgrade thing
<dimeo> (thinks haxxors should have a perfume called "fsck"
<N00bGurl> I got sick of getting viruses and trojans
<dimeo> it would sell
<rpc> dimeo let me explain... there is a box running debian. i would like to add a virtual machine on that host running windows... can i do it without physical access to the box by using iso image of windows to install?
<poningru> dimeo: there is a company called haxxors?
<Roberto55> lol
<DHN_WP> poningru: argh, can't use wireless
<MsCleo> can someone comment on whether I can install ubuntu without screwing up my windows 2000 boot
<poningru> DHN_WP: eek
<kitche> dimeo: you od know that freenx uses rdp and vnc right
<poningru> DHN_WP: try booting in normally now
* FirstStrike sighs
<kakashi> mscleo yeah you just need to make a seperate active partition on your hd
<rpc> or perhaps anyone tried that and can confirm
<dimeo> kitche: yea u can use RDP and  VNC on it.. but the freenx standard is even better
<poningru> MsCleo: yes
<FirstStrike> I give up
<N00bGurl> My HD died so instead of buying a new HD I decided to give linux Live a try
<poningru> rpc: wait what are yout rying to do?
<poningru> rpc: yes you can do that
<dimeo> rpc: yea virtual box uses isos
<poningru> qemu
<cwillu> MsCleo: should be able to just fine, ya;  windows has issues overwriting linux boots, but the default install from the livecd should handle everything fine
<kazuka> how do i know what crashes my ubuntu?
<starz> ok kakashi
<kakashi> kk ready
<rpc> poningru i need to add windows virtual machine on linux just for a single damn app that won't run under WINE
<DHN_WP> poningru: apt-get update told me that dpkg wsa interrrupted
<starz> get the driver for your net card that is for XP
<rpc> dimeo oh hm so it's doable most likely
<MsCleo> cwillu- good, I just don't need a instrument only install right now
<poningru> DHN_WP: ah tha texplains it
<MsCleo> heh
<DHN_WP> poningru: and I'm supposed to run dpkg --confugre -a
<starz> extract that to a folder and move that folder to your home directory
<poningru> DHN_WP: yes do that
<kakashi> k
<dimeo> rpc: and it's opensource and free
<bob_fl> hello
<rpc> dimeo is that vbox stable?
<rpc> sounds neat
<FirstStrike> N00bGurl: I suggest you research WINE or vmware then. If you want to run all of your windows applications, you'll need both. Good luck.
<poningru> rpc: keep in mind you need to install X on your server then
<rpc> poningru yes
<poningru> and you would need to do X over ssh
<kitche> N00bGurl: look up virtualbox also might be easier then vmware for you
<Lord_Drachenblut> hello
<rpc> hm i hate that but if that helps with installing virtual windows box...
<dimeo> noobgurl: also look at virtualbox
<MsCleo> so, vmware will launch ubunto in a process on windows ?
<Cpudan80> yes
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3552/ <<---- that is what happens when you just type ndiswrapper by itself kakashi so: ndiswrapper -i ~/foldername/downtothedriver/drivername.ini
<N00bGurl> Whats the easiest?
<rpc> MsCleo not really
<MsCleo> I'm familiar with vmware, but I forget how the memory is negotiated
<DHN_WP> poningru: seems like there's a problem updating vmware.  Can I just uninstall it?
<DHN_WP> poningru: I don't use it anyway
<poningru> DHN_WP: yes
<Cpudan80> MsCleo: You setup the amount when you setup the VM
<N00bGurl> Do they require typing in scarry commands?
<MsCleo> heh, my point is this,  could I theoretically install ubuntu without rebooting windows 2000
<poningru> DHN_WP: sudo apt-get uninstall vmware
<MsCleo> using a virtual client
<zcat[1] > N00bGurl: Perhaps what you really need is XP and some good AV software... avg is quite good.
<MsCleo> like vmware etc.
<Cpudan80> MsCleo: yeah
<MsCleo> cpu- excellent !
<Cpudan80> you never have to reboot the VMWare server
<MsCleo> time to sign up for a vmware trial
<starz> N00bGurl, try virtualbox .. personally i dont care about it being a bit hard... and poningru i always recommend the vmware server not workstation or whatever.
<Cpudan80> MsCleo: It's free
<MsCleo> oh - great
<Cpudan80> MsCleo: Just get a key
<MsCleo> that's just great
<rpc> but is virtualbox stable?
<starz> <<--- sometimes masochist
<MsCleo> right, a year or two I signed up
<MsCleo> never used it
<MsCleo> or, three heh
<N00bGurl> Oh and speaking of commands, the command prompt doesnt seem to work in UbuntuLive?
<poningru> rpc: its pretty stable
<starz> rpc, N00bGurl will tell us i bet XD
<kitche> MsCleo: workstation costs money only player and server is free
<rpc> poningru sounds great
<poningru> rpc: you can always try qemu
<MsCleo> sounds like all I need kitche
<MsCleo> I just want an instance of *nix for dev
<starz> kitche, server is free yes and works great in vmware... eventually i'
<Roberto55> does it possible to convert tar.gz to .deb? i learned old method to .rpm...
<rpc> poningru hmm so one more to test :)
<MsCleo> this new langauge only is available on *nix
<Arigato> is rar a proprietary format?
<MsCleo> fortress
<dimeo> qemu is way to slow
<starz> ll have to try the virtualbox just to play with it
<poningru> !rar | Arigato
<ubotu> Arigato: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MsCleo> I could care less about the *nix part really, I just want the language
<poningru> MsCleo: ...
<MsCleo> but have to install a *nix OS first heh
<DHN_WP> poningru: yay! it's booting
<MsCleo> I don't think cygwin would work
<DHN_WP> poningru: thanks
<kitche> starz: yeah virtualbox looks good and is growing
<poningru> DHN_WP: yep
<poningru> awesome
<MsCleo> it needs ANT and some other things, including bash it sasys
<starz> dimeo, thats why i hear that new kernel is so awesome..,.. it uses a different process than virtualbox or vmware or qmeu
<dimeo> virtualbox blew me away... i can do 2million pi in 1minute 1 second native.... and I can do 2 million pi digits on windows under ubuntu in 1 minute 11 seconds
<cwillu> MsCleo: could also experiment with a live cd
<MsCleo> and it need SubVersion - which I did get the Collaboration client/server so far
<MsCleo> cwillu - oh yes, that's right
<poningru> dimeo: holy shit
<MsCleo> what was that one package ? that was all on cd ?
<po0f> MsCleo: I thought Cygwin came with bash.
<starz> gdamn dimeo that is good
<chapium> ok
<DHN_WP> they shouldn't make it so easy to change the booting process
<chapium> here's a trick
<kitche> !ohmy|poningru
<ubotu> poningru: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<starz> i'm definately trying that
<MsCleo> po0f oh ?   I wonder if I could push that.
<rpc> but do you guys really believe that i would be able to do a remote windows setup on virtualbox assuming that i can't access the linux host physically?
<dimeo> last I tried quemu.. it took all night just to install windows 98
<poningru> kitche: ...
<rpc> i just want to be sure before i even try
<chapium> how do I list printer names on a samba host.  I have a user name and password
<DHN_WP> one botched update and you get a kernel panic
<starz> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Roberto55> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> kakashi, how you doing over there? you get that folder yet?
<starz> Roberto55, convert what to what
<kazuka> how do i know what crashes my ubuntu??
<Roberto55> tar.gz to .de
<Roberto55> deb
<poningru> kazuka: when does it crash?
<starz> rpc, sure anything is possible with X over ssh
<starz> XD
<poningru> Roberto55: where did you get this from?
<kazuka> poningru: it crashes suddenly when i am browsing a website or typing in a terminal
<poningru> Roberto55: what are you trying to install?
<Roberto55> in my little brain :)
<Roberto55> ok, thanks
<rpc> starz the last time i tried X over ssh i failed big time...
<kazuka> poningru: it crashes all the time
<starz> rpc, lol
<frogzoo> MsCleo: cygwin is pretty lame - you'd do best to go the vmware route or dual boot
<kakashi> starz nao my browser runs really slow
<kazuka> poningru: can you help
<rpc> starz any ideas how to make it less painful?
<starz> kakashi, ok if i restart X i'll brb anyway
<poningru> kazuka: when it crashes can you press ctrl+alt+f1?
<kakashi> kk
<kakashi> XD
<starz> rpc, lemme see if i can find the last guide i found... what are you accessing the nix box with? for from i mean... nix to nix or win to nix
<poningru> kazuka: are you on a laptop? what desktop are you running? (gnome or kde)
<rpc> starz win > nix
<poningru> rpc: ...
<dimeo> why would anyone want to run linux under windows... ewwww
<rpc> starz i had some docs and some software but it didn't really work for me
<kazuka> poningru: when it crashes i can move my mouse but i cannot click on any windows. I have not tried to press ctrl+alt+f1
<MsCleo> hmm silly question, is player all I need ?
<starz> rpc, yeah lemme find something gimme a minute or two
<poningru> kazuka: ok thats kinda good news
<MsCleo> er, is vmware player all I need if I want to host an ubuntu session from win2k ?
<rpc> starz thanks so much and please don't rush yourself
<poningru> kazuka: next time you crash
<MsCleo> I mean operate both ?
<dimeo> insecure... unstable... and EULA nonsense
<kazuka> poningru: why
<kitche> MsCleo: no unless you already have a vmware disk image
<MsCleo> oh. I see
<starz> lol i'll be here all night except when i restart XD
<MsCleo> the server will get me the disk image
<TooR4u> what is equivalent to macromedia falsh in linux?
<MsCleo> for vmware then
<MsCleo> I do have the ubuntu image
<Ralith> TooR4u, macromedia flash for linux
<TooR4u> i have tried qflash
<MsCleo> please don't tell me it's Mr. Sparkle !
<dimeo> run windows under linux as a last resort... *if u must*
<poningru> kazuka: press that, login to command line and give it the command dmesg
<TooR4u> but it seems useless
<N00bGurl> Well thanx for all the help everyone!
<rpc> dimeo i do
<TooR4u> Ralith, yah
<MsCleo> MS Flash -  not the dog, Mr Sparkle
<kazuka> ok i gonna go back to ubuntu
<kitche> dimeo: I run windows but then again my windows isn't MS windows
<starz> rpc, is the remote box a server only?
<kazuka> brb
<rpc> dimeo there is some software that won't run other way
<starz> or is it a desktop somewhere?
<poningru> kazuka: kk
<kazuka> poningru: pls stay there
<poningru> kazuka: :(
<rpc> starz hmm
<MsCleo> ok, I'll get server AND player
<poningru> can someone promise to help kazuka when he comes back?
<poningru> I need to sleep
<poningru> its 12:43 here
<rpc> starz not really sure, what do you mean?
<starz> rpc, because having X on a server sux tbh its not needed 99% of the time
<frogzoo> poningru: there's always someone here
<MsCleo> heya frogzoo
<starz> what exactly are you trying to do that you need windows in a remote box?
<MsCleo> out of politics I see ?
<DHN_WP> TooR4u: can't you use Flash 9?
<poningru> frogzoo: yeah I know but the kid asked me to stay :(
<rpc> starz oh that's right, i mean i don't use X on remote host at all...
<starz> ah
<rpc> starz and what i need to install is a WoW server
<starz> then it might be impossible to install the windows over there
<frogzoo> poningru: that's just his noobiness - go sleep
<starz> oh a nix wow server
<starz> um
<starz> i assume you dont work for them...
<dimeo> l8r sk8rz.... bedtime 4 me
<bwlang> poningru: dude... get your priorities straight - it's nice and all but it couldn't be that urgent... if you're sleepy - sleep!
<rpc> starz i mean i do have X there, i just don't use it
<TooR4u> the futures in the flash makers in linux are poorr
<TooR4u> what is equivalent to macromedia flash?
<starz> mm pm for offtopic but ontopic for u plz rpc
<Baddox> is there an ubuntu desktop install cd for intel 64 bit cpus?
<rpc> he he
<steven07> can anyone help me set up my wireless for my laptop??
<DHN_WP> TooR4u: Macromedia Flash works fine in Linux
<steven07> please PM me if you can??
<FlipFlopNFly> what kind of laptop?
<starz> steven07, we do things in channel
<steven07> compaq v2000
<TooR4u> the futures in the flash makers in linux are poorr
<TooR4u> what is equivalent to macromedia flash?
<kazuka> its me
<kazuka> poningru: hey its me im back
<kazuka> in ubuntu just waiting for it to crash
<poningru> kazuka: :( I really have to go to sleep
<DHN_WP> TooR4u: how are they poor?
<FlipFlopNFly> internal wireless card?
<starz> and if its not autonoticed and found and working just install ndiswrapper and get the driver from the website for them and extract that driver to a folder in your home directory
<steven07> alright..can anyone help me in chanel then?
<poningru> kazuka: one of the guys will help you
<rpc> starz basically do i need to have X running on that host when accessing X remotely from windows?
<kazuka> poningru: pls wait
<steven07> Yes, internal wireless
<kazuka> poningru: like who
<poningru> kazuka: its kinda 12:43 am here :(
<Baddox> is there an ubuntu desktop install cd for intel 64 bit cpus?
<starz> rpc, i think that the windows emulators need X to run as they run via gui
<kazuka> poningru: good night
<starz> but i think there is a way to run wow server on nix
<rpc> starz or do i somehow tunnel to the XFree86 stuff or something like that
<poningru> kazuka: pppoe_dude here will :)
<starz> check pmz
<kazuka> poningru: what do i do if i crtl+alt+f1
* poningru hugs pppoe_dude 
<pppoe_dude> lol
<kazuka> lol
<rpc> starz there is... but that server is very unstable and can't have more than 100-150 people on
<po0f> poningru: Oh come on, the same time here.
<poningru> po0f: :p
<rpc> starz and it dies every 15 mins ;)
<starz> meh fine i'll ask here
<steven07> someone plz help me with my wireless???
<starz> lets see here
<poningru> class at 9:35 then work
<starz> who is your host?
<poningru> nn
<starz> how much do you pay per month
<starz> and what cpu stats
<rpc> poningru thanks very much for your help
<kazuka> poningru: what do i next after i crtl+alt+f1
<rpc> starz that box isn't even online now :)
<po0f> poningru: I'm off tomorrow, and don't go to school.  :D
<starz> lol
<qbubble> Guys, i'm having a really weird problem and would appreciate any help! I have just installed edgy eft on my X2 3800. I had 2 processors listed in the "System Monitor"  but after a necessary reboot, i only have ONE processor listed :(.  The "uname -a" command lists this : Linux Sting 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux , which leads me to believe that i'm not experiencing kernel issues , since all 686 kernel's are smp. Help!
<rpc> starz it will be an X2 with 2GB ram on 100mbit
<starz> rpc, then find a host that offers windows so you can just do it right
<FlipFlopNFly> i am trying to chat with you Steven
<rpc> no, because i mostly need linux for other stuff :)
<starz> and dont do dedianything
<steven07> sorry flip i didnt see your msgs
<starz> dedi boxes sux bad
<kitche> qbubble: umm that says i386 not i686
<bob_fl> Help installing LIVE CD?? - install hangs on step 2
<steven07> I'm listening=)
<starz> [company dedi not dedicated server dedi
<rpc> he he
<bwlang> qbubble: you've made a false assertion.
<po0f> steven07: What kind of card is it?
<rpc> i read you
<starz> geographically where are you at rpc and where are your players?
<kitche> qbubble: but anyways that line doesn't say SMP in it any ways
<steven07> what do you mean? How can i find that out?
<threeseas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: do you know how to determine what crashes my ubuntu install?
<rpc> thanks for the hint starz
<rpc> starz EU
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, its when installing?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, which stage of installation?
<qbubble> kitche: mmz, by bad , i saw i686, and thought it had to be smp :D
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: no. when it is running
<starz> ah
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, oh ok
<starz> a lot of eu hosts offer windows installs for a few extra eu a month
<po0f> qbubble: Use the *-generic kernel.
<starz> you familiar with webhostingtalk?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, did you do a memtest?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: it crashes when i am browsing a website or using the console or doing some text editing
<starz> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html <<--- might help with some of the X over putty stuff
<steven07> anyone help??
<rpc> starz... i don't want to use windows as my primary OS
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i used to do a memtest then i canceled it
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, does it freeze or can you still use the mouse and keyboard?
<starz> rpc, ah i c
<po0f> steven07: lspci | grep Network
<steven07> flip?
<rpc> starz that box will be used for several tasks and most are impossible with win
<qbubble> kitche: so ur sure its kernel issue :D?
<FlipFlopNFly> yah ... ?
<steven07> where do i type that??
<starz> a lot of hosts now are offering gui installs of various distros like ubuntu and debian
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: it freezes i can move mouse but cant click on any windows
<FlipFlopNFly> tried to talk in chat
<kitche> qbubble: uname -a should have SMP in it someplace
<starz> let me double check somthing
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: or sometimes i cant move the mouse at all
<steven07> poof??
<steven07> where do i type taht code?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, did that just start randomly?
<steven07> in the konsole?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i dunno what crashes my ubuntu install
<rpc> starz i will certainly choose debian and i will install X too
<po0f> steven07: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<qbubble> kitche: ok tnx for the feedback, will install correct kernel. Do i need to recompile wine (have compiled it on THIS kernel)?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: yes it does random crashes
<po0f> steven07: Or in Konsole, if you're using Kubuntu.
<starz> yeah.. to get X + debian its really easy
<Gitche> qbubble: wine has nothing ot do with the kernel
<starz> server install then:
<rpc> starz and i'm hoping to be able to run virtualbox there and yet install windowse ;)
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, did it always crash or is it something new/recent?
<qbubble> Gitche: have compiled it from source
<starz> sudo apt-get install icewm x-window-system-core mousepad xterm synaptic
<starz> that should get you fully working X+wm
<Gitche> qbubble: so it doesn't deal witht he kernel
<rpc> starz oh that's sweet
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i used to be able to run ubuntu on my laptop without crashes but it crashes here on my DESKTOP
<starz> lol ive done it more than once
<kazuka> here on my desktop it crashes
<starz> on my local compy's when im renovating old hw
<kazuka> not on my laptop
<qbubble> Gitche: learned another thing :D
<rpc> starz but still i won't be able to hook up to it
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, did it always crash or did it start crashing recently?
<starz> ssh is already in so sure you can.
<qbubble> kitche / Gitche: tnx, will implement ur advise now!
<Gitche> qbubble: anyways I m going to bed now anyways
<rpc> starz hm
<RamiKassab> hey guys does anyone know what port the SVN server runs on by default?
<starz> it autoopens an X session when you link correctly if i recall correctly
<starz> how soon till you get the server ?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: yes it always has been crash i ng
<rpc> starz i will explain - i have never used X remotely in my life ;) i'm a console guy
<po0f> RamiKassab: grep svn /etc/services
<starz> i'm moving into new spot in a few days and we can play with my compy there
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i did reinstalled ubuntu several times already
<starz> well i move tomorrow but inet gets hooked up then anyway
<rpc> starz sounds sweet
<steven07> nothing happens when i type it in konsole
<RamiKassab> po0f: interesting, thank you
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, if it always crashed, then it is most likely a hardware incompatibility
<starz> i'll just resize a partition and make playing room... i think i got room for it
<FlipFlopNFly> Steve ... can you DCC chat?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, if it is something new, then it is probably corrupt RAM/overheating CPU
<rpc> so nice
<steven07> what is DCC?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: do i need to recompile my kernel
<FlipFlopNFly> I am trying to private chat
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, what video card are you using?
<po0f> steven07: Just do `lspci` and look for something that looks like a wireless card then.
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: what if i can do crtl+alt+f1?
<starz> rpc, so do you know your new host yet?
<starz> how much bw etc do you guys go through?
<bob_fl> how do i troubleshoot memtest freezing?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i got geforce2 gts from nvidia ASUS
<starz> mebbie a lot if your hosting your own patch lol
<rpc> starz not yet, waiting for the box setup and ip class assaignment
<steven07> poof i found something that looks like a wireless
<starz> rpc, i mean you know the host company already? /notice starz companyname
<starz> lol
<po0f> steven07: What does it say?
<rpc> starz oh that you mean
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, i suggest you try to switch to a vesa driver see if it stops crashing just to rule out any funny stuff from the video card
<steven07> the whole thing says:
<kakashi> starz hey I downloaded the driver and am about to install it however there in no ini file just a inf file
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, i also suggest you do a FULL memory scan
<starz> mm
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, with memtest
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: ok ill do that
<starz> kakashi, inf is great
<rpc> starz one sec
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: ill wait till it crashes then ill do crtl+alt+f1
<starz> rename the directory to something with no spaces so its easier in the long run
<bwlang> kazuka: be prepared for a couple of days ( i saw some bad ram after 15 hours once)
<kakashi> starz sweet
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: do you know how to get vesa to run in 1280x1024
<rhainur> how do I mount an iso as a virtual drive?
<steven07> 05:02.0  Network controller: broadcom corporation BCM4318 [airforce one 54g]  802.11g wireless lan controller )rev 02)
<kazuka> how long is MEMTEST?
<starz> kakashi, this computer isnt mine its my buddies and he gets edgy b/c dapper had bad support for prism chipset and i got tired of rebooting into windows a billion times an hour
<po0f> rhainur: mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mount_point
<kazuka> i only have 512MB how long is memtest?
<starz> go go po0f
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, if xorg is configured properly it should be able to do it like normal
<rhainur> k
<rhainur> thanks
<kazuka> bwlang:  thanks
<po0f> rhainur: Prepend `sudo` to that.
<starz> hey po0f your not poofyhairguy are u?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you feel more comfotable with it
<po0f> starz: I don't think so.  ;P
<rhainur> oh
<rhainur> thanks
<starz> lol
<steven07> Po0f did you get that??
<po0f> starz: I use the same name on the forums.
<starz> ooo the other po0f
<kazuka> ill do that
<starz> ive used quite a bit of hairguy'z stuf
<starz> but i think ive run into something or three by u also
<kakashi> well when I typed the command  ndiswrapper -i /home/kakashi/drivers/NETw39x5.inf
<kakashi>  into the terminal it said:Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<po0f> steven07: I used bcm43xx-fwcutter and the driver from Linksys's website to get that card working.
<kazuka> i have to try what poningru said about crtl+alt+f1 i dunno what is going to be next though
<po0f> steven07: Just two days ago, actually.
<steven07> po0f...so what do i do??
<kakashi> starz man that stinks that you have to keep rebooting
<po0f> steven07: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<starz> kakashi, yeah so instead i ended up installing a ubuntu version that taxes this poor thing but meh its just temporary b/c i'll toss a light version with probably enlightenment when we mvoe b/c it will be wired inet then lol
<po0f> steven07: Are you using Kubuntu?
<steven07> po0f i type this in the konsole?
<starz> hm rpc interesting... let me traceroute them
<steven07> yes im using kubuntu
<po0f> steven07: Yes.
<kakashi> starz thats cool man i just got ubuntu ( my first linux os ) XD
<starz> awesome kakashi ! its great for that!
<illriginal> Does anyone know the command to make all users root? In other words, let them all have access to my files read/write?
<kakashi> starz oh hey well when I typed the command  ndiswrapper -i /home/kakashi/drivers/NETw39x5.inf
<starz> if you wanna play around a bit check otu the enlightenment stuff.. it adds some really fun and kewl looking stuff to it...
<po0f> starz: Not uhh, Gentoo is.  ;)
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ?? do you want to make all folders read/write for everyone or make everyone root?
<starz> po0f, lol
<po0f> starz: Hey, it was my first distro.  :)
<starz> po0f, my next system i go to that.. i dont wanna deal with compile times on this thing
<starz> mine was debian XD
<rhainur> it says "mount: Not a directory"
<rhainur> :(
<rhainur> and I'm sure the directory exists
<illriginal> yes pppoe_dude
<po0f> rhainur: sudo mkdir /media/iso && sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /media/iso
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, making all users root is not a good idea, neither is making all folders read/write
<illriginal> i want to make everyone able to read/write
<starz> kakashi, ok good you did that bit and it did it? do :: ndiswrapper -l
<starz> o and po0f <3 &&
<illriginal> i would just like to have more control over my pc...
<rhainur> nope
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, however, a better idea would be to set /home to '775' -R hence making all folders within home r/w
<rhainur> it says the folder already exists
<starz> illriginal, your in the right place
<rhainur> cannot create
<jdrake> Any ideas on how to get the open dialog in gnome to not display hidden (.*) files?
<rhainur> so the folder is there
<kakashi> starz do I need the 2 colin marks
<starz> kakashi, no only from ndiswrapper
<jdrake> oops, nvm
<Roberto55> how can i make it host for ssh
<po0f> rhainur: What's the path to the iso?
<starz> Roberto55, sudo apt-get install ssh
<rhainur> it's in the same folder I'm running the command from
<Roberto55> i do it
<Roberto55> thanks
<rhainur> I tried ./
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, or 755
<rhainur> and it made no difference
<kakashi> starz lol its telling me no ver found of ndis
<starz> Roberto55, for security they dont include the ssh server by default
<illriginal> 775 yes
<steven07> po0f...it says packages couldnt be found
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, or probably easier to just issue chmod a+r+w -R /home
<Roberto55> interesting
<po0f> steven07: Do you have universe/multiverse activated?
<starz> kakashi, ndiswrapper -l
<starz> do that exactly
<kakashi> kk
<illriginal> pppoe_dude will i also be able to use the hard drive that im goin to mount? or will i have to add a command to that too?
<steven07> .no what is that?
<ott0> what language are the scripts run by init written in?
<starz> Roberto55, if they did include it you would be more open to dictionary attacks: ie cracking
<ott0> during startup
<kakashi> starz Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<starz> sigh.
<rhainur> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/ellipsis/war3.iso /mnt/war3
<po0f> ott0: sh/bash
<rhainur> that is what I'm doing
<kazuka> well that sure crashed my ubuntu
<rhainur> I've got warcraft on my windows partition
<Marcos-PR> help
<Marcos-PR> I am in live compact disc, and want to place an archive in pendrive but it says that nao I have permio as I make to place the archive
<rhainur> trying to see if it'll run under WINE
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, should be fine with just chmod
<kakashi> starz what they world? why would it say that I installed the program
<ott0> oh... I thought that was before the shell is started
<rhainur> and it asks for the Cd
<rhainur> actually
<steven07> po0f how do i enable that?
<rhainur> that might be a more complicated problem than I think
<rhainur> :/
<starz> kakashi, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<po0f> rhainur: So it mounts correctly?
<rhainur> no it doesn't
<illriginal> ok :)
<rhainur> keeps on saying "mount: Not a directory"
<Marcos-PR> nao consigo colocar aquivo em /media/usbdisk 	
<Marcos-PR> I am using LiveCD
<po0f> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rhainur> and I don't have my original warcraft CD with me :(
* starz pets universe and multiverse repos
<kakashi> starz error couldn't find package
<rhainur> maybe the iso file is corrupted?
<rhainur> D:
<po0f> rhainur: file /mnt/war3
<kakashi> starz do i have to point it to the package?
<steven07> po0f??
<ott0> this description of linux startup http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/KanjiFlash/BPTour.htm has step 8. Init Program (Process 1) Startup where it runs some scripts and then step 9. The Bash Shell is Started
<rhainur> it says
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: it crashed now im reconfiguring back to vesa
<starz> kakashi, um put sources list in pastebin
<rhainur> : /mnt/war3: directory
<starz> or wait i'll give you mine... your in usa?
<Roberto55> is the best way for ssh to install bsd os?
<kakashi> starz Reading package lists... Done
<Marcos-PR> I not I obtain to copy archives that I lowered for liveCD UBUNTU in pendrive
<kakashi> Building dependency tree
<kakashi> Reading state information... Done
<kakashi> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<ott0> but if the scripts are written in shell script that wouldn't that be inaccurate?
<steven07> po0f???
<Marcos-PR> help
<po0f> rhainur: Possibly, I used `dd` to create mine.
<starz> !paste
<po0f> rhainur: (I think)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<steven07> #
<rhainur> well
<po0f> !universe | steven07
<rhainur> what I have
<ubotu> steven07: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<illriginal> pppoe_dude, i get this error: tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ sudo chmod a+r+w -R /home
<illriginal> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<steven07> so i just type !universe?
<steven07> in the konsole?
<rhainur> is actually this "cracked" ISO. it's basically only about 1 mb in size, and contains just the files that warcraft checks for.
<rhainur> so this means that I don't have to insert the warcraft CD every time I wanna play
<po0f> steven07: Read the links in ubotu's reponse.
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, did you change anything wrt permission on /etc/sudoers?
<steven07> it says !universe: event not found
<rhainur> since I have a valid key, it allows me to play online and everything
<illriginal> <,< i only typed what you told me to type.
<Marcos-PR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3553/plain/
<Marcos-PR> HELP
<starz> kakashi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3554
<po0f> rhainur: I never had luck getting Wine and War3 working.
<starz> Marcos-PR, looking
<Marcos-PR> ok
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the sudo command might be acting up
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, try sudo -s
<illriginal> ok
<steven07> po0f??
<illriginal> sudo -s
<illriginal> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<steven07> po0f: sorry i can see you're busy..
<starz> Marcos-PR, ah i see the problem: hda1 is not the usb drive// thats the hard drive or so or cdrom depending on how you got it setup
<po0f> steven07: Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please.
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, you must have done something to the sudoers file
<illriginal> pppoe_dude i see what happened!!
<starz> do df -h and put that in pastebin Marcos-PR
<kakashi> starz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3555/
<illriginal> pppoe_dude, i get this error: tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ sudo chmod a+r+w -R /  <- i didn't type home
<Marcos-PR> ok
<rhainur> hm
<starz> Marcos-PR, your looking for /dev/sda1 probably
<starz> but we shall see
<Marcos-PR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3556/plain/
<starz> kakashi, yeah i see that are you in usa?
<starz> Marcos-PR, looking
<kakashi> yes
<kakashi> starz yes
<starz> Marcos-PR, cp K8N_Win2KXP_503.zip /media/usbdisk
<starz> that will do it for u
<starz> kakashi, ok just do: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<po0f> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<starz> when that opens ctrl+a and delete em all.. unless you have something special
<starz> po0f, er gksu? no gksudo?
<starz> sigh
<ott0> when init reads shellscript, does it invoke a bash process to do so?
<Marcos-PR> starz, ;) tks , 	
<Marcos-PR> I compel for the aid consigui to decide my problem
<starz> i dont even do all that personally... i get the same errors no matter what.
<starz> Marcos-PR, sorry what? did it work now?
<po0f> starz: You forgot the command.
<illriginal> pppoe_dude im gonna restart, brb
<Marcos-PR> starz, 	 	
<Marcos-PR> Thanks a lot it gave certain
<starz> lets try it your way po0f from term and see what happens lol
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, k
<steven07> po0f what am i supposed to do?? could you make it fool proof as im VERY much a noob=P
<starz> Marcos-PR, no problem!
<kakashi> starz looks like its empty
<marshall> how do you install winamp 2 .wsz themes in xmms?
<starz> (gedit:30286): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: /// Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<starz> same thing po0f lol
<starz> kakashi, mine isnt empty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3554/
<mikejanssen> anyway to get grub to load windows automatically after the 10 seconds instead of ubuntu?
<x__> I have a simple question.  I want to use KDevelop to create a simple, EMPTY, terminal application.
<marshall> how do you install winamp 2 .wsz themes in xmms?
<x__> how do I do it?
<starz> marshall, i think instead you use xmms themes that are like winamp? good one.. never tried it... but their website should show you #xmms here on freenode or xmms.org for webby
<starz> mikejanssen, just change where windows is in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<marshall> thanks for your help starz
<starz> put it above the linux kernels and your good :>            gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<kazuka> im back
<illriginal> pppoe_dude >< i an error at log on
<steven07> po0f?
<starz> marshall, no problem... let me know if you get it to work lol
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i can move mouse when ubuntu crashes
<po0f> steven07: grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v "^#"
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, what kind of error?
<illriginal> dammit is there anyway I can revert the last command?
<po0f> steven07: Is anything output?
<illriginal> something about $HOME
<po0f> steven07: Run that from Konsole...
<illriginal> and ownership
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, i think your sudoers file is messed
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ya you can revert
<steven07> alright ill type that code in the konsole
<illriginal> how may i?
<kakashi> starz lol yarr am I supposed to read all thos links?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, is it a gnome-error or command line?
<starz> kakashi,
<illriginal> what the error?
<starz> no thats my sources.list
<illriginal> it wasn't so much of an error, it was a "warning
<starz> put that in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kakashi> ohh
<starz> XD
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, k you gotta issue a chmod 700 ~
<illriginal> after i typed my login name and password, it told me somethin about ownership
<illriginal> ok
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, gnome doesn't like it when you mess with home folder permissions
<starz> im gonna have to go afk in a bit b/c my roomate is gonna @#$@#$ his gf... men
<starz> meh lol
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, i still don't understand your motive
<starz> lets get you going asap kakashi
<illriginal> ok i typed: chmod 700 ~
<kakashi> starz XD then save right?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, still crashes with vesa?
<starz> kakashi, yeah
<starz> sudo apt-get update
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i have not tried vesa yet
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, should not get that error now
<starz> what my list does is use original list from ubuntu and enable all repos
<illriginal> i do pppoe_dude
<kazuka> ill try vesa tomorrow
<starz> i dont use backports 99.999 percent of the time
<starz> so i didnt enable those ftw
<steven07> po0f: it says grep: /etc/apt/sources.list no such file or directory
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, same error?
<illriginal> sudo
<illriginal> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0666, should be 0440
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, oh that error is different
<illriginal> oh
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, i meant the gnome warning
<kakashi> starz no dice it says file not found
<po0f> steven07: What?
<starz> illriginal, wth
<starz> kakashi,
<illriginal> should i restart X? and relog back in?
<steven07> po0f: it says grep: /etc/apt/sources.list no such file or directory
<kakashi> when I tried to save
<starz> something is not right
<starz> did you update?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, no need
<kakashi> lol
<starz> sigh.
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, you need to fix your sudoers file
<starz> ok follow me in this kakashi lets do it another way
<starz> close that up
<kakashi> kk
<starz> open gedit normally as a user
<po0f> steven07: That's weird.
<illriginal> starz i did something stupid, forgot to add home at the end of the chmod
<kakashi> kk
<illriginal> pppoe_dude heh... i don't really know how to do such a thing.
<starz> paste those sources into it and save as sources.list
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, do chmod 666 /etc/sudoers
<steven07> could i have mistyped a letter or put extra spaces or forgotten some character
<starz> it should save to home folder by default
<steven07> ?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, what do you get?
<starz> steven07, eh?
<SoulinEther> hey I have a question about apt-get, can anybody help me?
<kakashi> kk
<po0f> SoulinEther: aptitude is better.  :)
<illriginal> chmod: changing permissions of `/etc/sudoers': Operation not permitted
<illriginal> lol
<starz> pppoe_dude, is the content of the file bad or the permissions of it
<pppoe_dude> just permissions
<SoulinEther> po0F er, actually yes I used aptitude lol
<starz> -r--r----- 1 root root 403 2007-01-29 17:22 /etc/sudoers
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, try (will close everything) init 1, then chmod 666 /etc/sudoers then init 2
<Ralith> illriginal, run this command
<kakashi> starz ok I did that
<SoulinEther> Problem: a configure screen came up for postfix while I was installing xubuntu-desktop ... and I didn't want to set it up
<Ralith> illriginal, su -c "chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers"
<starz> kakashi, open terminal which puts you in home by default and do: ls sour*
<starz> should show that sources.list file right?
<SoulinEther> i tabbed to cancel, and .... will it finish installing ever or is it like halted or something?
<kakashi> lsnope
<steven07> could i have mistyped a letter or put extra spaces or forgotten some character
<pppoe_dude> oh sorry
<kakashi> e no file or directory
<ctiu> can somebody tell me how can i connect the ubunto to the windows?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, should be 0440 instead of 666
<starz> steven07, what were you trying to do at the time ?
<illriginal> su -c "chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers"
<illriginal> Password:
<illriginal> su: Authentication failure
<illriginal> Sorry.
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, init 1, then chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers, then init 2
<starz> ctiu, what do yuo need to do> how do you need to connect it or to what? to a folder ?
<kakashi> starz wait got it
<illriginal> ok
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, that will close gnome too
<starz> illriginal, pppoe_dude consider this:
<kakashi> starz and I see sources.list
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, it will put you in a single user mode
<starz> ctrl+alt+f2
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, as root
<starz> login as root and give pw
<ctiu> starz, i want to get some files from window OS to the Ubunto
<illriginal> wait wait
<starz> but that only works if root pw was set at some point
<illriginal> i dont want to get confused
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, do you have root enabled?
<kakashi> me cntrl ?
<illriginal> yes
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, oh... lol
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, then, try su -
<illriginal> ok
<starz> kakashi, no
<kakashi> lol
<kakashi> kk
<starz> for you did you see that file?
<steven07> po0f???
<kakashi> yes
<starz> good
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, put your root pass
<starz> sudo mv ~/source.list /etc/apt
<illriginal> su -
<illriginal> Password:
<illriginal> su: Authentication failure
<illriginal> Sorry.
<starz> lol
<illriginal> why the hell wont it accept my password?!
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, did it accept it before?
<starz> illriginal, did you set a root password seperate to your user password ?
<illriginal> look
<illriginal> when i typed sudo
<po0f> steven07: I'll have to play the ignorance card; I don't use Kubuntu and really can't tell if it's a Kubuntu or apt issue you are having.
<illriginal> before hand
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, just listen: do init 1, chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers, init 2
<illriginal> it would ask for password
<illriginal> and i would enter it
<illriginal> and that's that
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> init 1
<po0f> steven07: Try `ls /etc/apt`.
<illriginal> then chmod 0440
<illriginal> then init 2
<pppoe_dude> chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<illriginal> ok
<y0hm> can any1 confirm/deny whether it is safe to install chatzilla from this URL: http://www.hacksrus.com/~ginda/chatzilla/
<illriginal> need to write it down
<kakashi> starz e ect/apt is not a dir
<spasticteapot> Can anyone reccomend a good wireless configuration program for someone who has to connect to open APs a lot?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, or chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<kober> Hey, I just installed beryl and when I started X back up the window manager dialog is staying open (the metacity/gnome dialog that shows the icons of what is starting up)
<kober> anyone know what could cause that?
<starz> kakashi, my bad
<starz> sudo mv ~/source.list /etc/apt
<steven07> it says no such file or directory
<starz> /etc/apt
<starz> not etc/apt
<y0hm> kober check the beryl or ubuntu_glx forums
<SoulinEther> how would I restart tty1 ?
<y0hm> tirc channels i mean
<po0f> spasticteapot: I use network-manager-gnome to connect to my, and previously, my neighbors' AP.  :)
<illriginal> ok brb
<spasticteapot> I'm using XFCE.
<y0hm> Soulin try #reset
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, wait
<spasticteapot> Waay faster.
<steven07> ohhhh i was putting ect apt
<starz> oh yeah
<illriginal> ok
<steven07> i put etc apt
<starz> for getting files from windows to linux
<starz> use winscp from windows
<steven07> and now it says apt.conf.d sources.list trustdb.gpg trusted.pgp
<SoulinEther> anybody know how to restart one of your 6 terminal thingies on Server? :S
<starz> you can move anything.. just put in the address of the ubuntu box for destination and your user etc works pretty darn good
<qbubble> I'm currently only using one of my 2 cores, i tried to install a smp kernel ( sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp ), but it doesn't work :(. Any suggestions?
<starz> kakashi, that worked right?
<po0f> steven07: Now run that command I have you before, cut and paste it, don't try to type it out.
<starz> no errors this time correct?
<kakashi> starz
<kazuka> lol vesa sucks
<kakashi> yes
<starz> mikejanssen, replyed kinda
<Da1> Hello
<y0hm> soulin #reset didn't work ?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, 1 minute
<starz> kakashi, awesome now do sudo apt-get update
<steven07> i cant really cut/paste i have linux on my other laptop:S
<illriginal> np
<SoulinEther> Nevermind, I found it
<starz> then you can install ndiswrapper finally!
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: im in vesa mode right now
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> i think i got it
<y0hm> what is it Soulin ?
<mikejanssen> searched ubuntu help
<kakashi> starz kk connecting
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: ubuntu crashes now everytime i am browsing the web
<starz> heh sorry about that mike got caught up :/
<mikejanssen> lemme test it out
<mikejanssen> brb
<STARTGAME412> I think the command to set up pppoe is sudo pppoe conf
<kakashi> starz done
<po0f> qbubble: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<steven07> po0f...nothing happened it just went to another line
<illriginal> no one EVER use sudo chmod a+r+w -R /
<illriginal> -.-
<Da1> Anyone here familiar with gDesklets?  I had it working for a short time, but now it just hangs when I run the gDesklet shell
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ok
<illriginal> ?
<starz> LOL illriginal
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers should do it
<qbubble> po0f: tnx :D
<illriginal> ok
<starz> also dont do rm -rf /
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, should let you access sudo
<po0f> steven07: Ok, `kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list`.
<kakashi> starz ok it worked
<starz> kakashi, awesome
<pppoe_dude> starz, plz don't post that here
<starz> install ndiswrapper*
<zcat[1] > don't do "yes > /dev/hda" either ...
<po0f> starz: I did that one time, it was fun.  :)
<illriginal> init 1 , chmod 440 /etc/sudoers , init 2
<starz> er pppoe_dude sorry.. i e DO NOT EVER EVER DO THAT
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, exactly, that will get you back to gnome after init
<pppoe_dude> *init 2, illriginal
<starz> po0f, i do that after formatting my servers 3 times before i give them back on end of contract
<kakashi> starz get-apt install ndiswrapper?
<illriginal> ok brb
<steven07> po0f alright...it gave me this HUGE list of things and then it said something about the command not working
<po0f> zcat[1] : `cat /dev/input/mice > /dev/hda`, interactively destroy your data!
<starz> kakashi, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<starz> with the *
<y0hm> could someone pls stop me as I am a raving madman :)
<SoulinEther> po0f : lol!
<pppoe_dude> starz, some people will get curious and try it
<starz> darn po0f thats a good one too
* starz kills y0hm obligingly
<kakashi> starz ~dies E couldn't find package
<starz> then let me explain to ppl: that means DELETE EVERYTHING THIS IS NOT A JOKE DO NOT DO THAT FOR A3W42093U40293U4 SAKE
<illriginal> ok so... im not even root lol
<illriginal> i typed init 1
<starz> kakakoka_,
<SoulinEther> Guys i don't want to find out but does that formatting function .... give you a question
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, oh lol
<starz> er kakashi
<illriginal> and it says i need to be root :\
<Dan1> Hello
<starz> i dont know what your doing
<starz> but your doing something very very wrong
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, you're stuck in a twilight zone
<illriginal> LMAO
<starz> open synaptic and push the refresh button
<illriginal> im in the paradox
<starz> it will refresh from repos
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, there is a way
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, but im thinking of the easiest
<Ralith> boot into single user mode :P
<kakashi> starz I pormise i did not break the store front window
<starz> then go to ndisgtk and install that
<illriginal> just to let you know... i fear the dark black screen with white letters >.>
<kazuka> brb
<starz> that will be easiest bet to get the thing installed
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ya you can pass some kernel params to boot as single user
<steven07> po0f alright...it gave me this HUGE list of things and then it said something about the command not working
<Ralith> reboot, hit esc to bring up the grub menu when prompted, select the recovery mode
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, or if you feel more comfortable
<jcol07> lol .... the patience is commendable
<Ralith> you don't even need to pass params, ubuntu has it autoconfig'd
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, boot with LiveCD, do sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt
<illriginal> <,<
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, then do sudo chmod 440 /mnt/etc/sudoers
<Ralith> pppoe_dude, jesus, just let him do it the easy way :P
<starz> then: sudo ndiswrapper -da
<starz> then: sudo ndiswrapper -di
<steven07> po0f??
<illriginal> what's the next best thing?
<Ralith> illriginal,
<Ralith> reboot, hit esc to bring up the grub menu when prompted, select the recovery mode
<illriginal> right?
<Ralith> then run chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<Ralith> then run reboot
<illriginal> without sudo, yes?
<kazuka> oh well i cant run it im gonna install fedora
<Ralith> yeah
<po0f> steven07: Ok, open up a Konsole and type `sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list`.
<Wobin> 'ullo folks
<pppoe_dude> illriginal,
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: thanks man
<illriginal> ok so type chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, at boot screen, edit the kernel like and add "single"
<illriginal> then type reboot
<po0f> `sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak` even.
<Ralith> illriginal, yeah
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, np but i dont think i helped much sorry
<foco> hi
<starz> illriginal, when you boot from live cd in recovery mode you are root when you chmod in
<Ralith> pppoe_dude, are you even listening? Ubuntu already has a single user mode entry
<Ralith> starz, he doesn't need a livecd...
<starz> er that other word chroot in
<Ralith> grub works fine
<pppoe_dude> oh nm
<Ralith> and his kernel's happy too
<starz> o:
<starz> O YEAH
<illriginal> ok gonna use grub
<starz> lol
* starz pets Ralith 
<illriginal> lol brb :)
<Ralith> somehow he messed up his permissions, that's all
<illriginal> yeah by typing this: sudo chmod a+r+w -R /
<starz> Ralith vs godzilla: Ralith 1 // godzilla 0
<illriginal> ^ the devil
<Ralith> illriginal, jesus christ
<illriginal> brb
<Ralith> you need to fix a lot more than sudoers
<po0f> lol
<steven07> po0f it didnt do anything...it just went to the next line again
<starz> actually
<Ralith> dunno how, there must be a script to restore permissions somewhere
<Ralith> sudoers is a good start though
<illriginal> wait
<po0f> steven07: That's good, it backed it up.  Now, `nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list`.
<illriginal> so what you just told me wont work then?
<Ralith> no, it'll work
<starz> illriginal, did you make seperate folder for your /home directory?
<Ralith> but your system has serious security issues now :P
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, single user mode is 'root'
<Ralith> and will until you fix it
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the current problem is that you can't use sudo
<Ralith> what I told you will fix sudo
<Ralith> so you can use that to fix everything else
<illriginal> yeah pppoe_dude
<illriginal> i must resolve that
<mikejanssen> heh
<steven07> po0f its giving me this huge list of stuff again
<mikejanssen> starz,
<Ralith> so for now just do that
<starz> mikejanssen,
<illriginal> ok
<mikejanssen> it was so much easier than you said to do
<illriginal> brb
<Dan1> How do I track down why an application hangs?
<Ralith> then ask someone how to reset your permissions to system default
<mikejanssen> all i had to do was change a 0 to a 4
<po0f> steven07: Now, look for lines like this: #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<starz> mikejanssen, i forgot what you were trying to do~
<starz> :/
<mikejanssen> lol
<co_15thn> lalu
<po0f> steven07: And delete the '#' at the beginning: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<starz> i get caught up at times... what was the deal again anyway>?
<mikejanssen> my fiancee got mad at me today
* starz pats
<mikejanssen> cuz ubuntu started up default
<mikejanssen> when she rebooted
<mikejanssen> = X
<starz> oooo
<kakashi> starz ok I did all that
<mikejanssen> so i had to change it so windows will
<starz> the boot to windows thing.
<mikejanssen> ya
<mikejanssen> changed 0 to 4
<mikejanssen> heh
<starz> let me look at the grub file
<mikejanssen> i searched ubuntu help
<mikejanssen> found answer
<mikejanssen> there is a line that says 'default 0' had to change it to windows like (which was 4) for me. and it worked like a charm
<steven07> alright...it didnt do anything
<illusia> mikejanssen just in /boot/grub/menu.lst write windows sector first
<starz> mm
<starz> right on
<mikejanssen> no no illusia
<mikejanssen> too much work
<po0f> steven07: Now, hit Ctrl-O, hit enter, then Ctrl-X.
<mikejanssen> heh
<illusia> lol
<kakashi> starz kk I did all that stuffs
<starz> but keep an eye on that as when you install newer kernels the list number might change mikejanssen
<starz> kakashi,
<starz> it installed this time right?>??????
<mikejanssen> yea
<starz> ???? *prays*
<mikejanssen> thats what i read
<TheSkorm> 
<kakashi> starz I think
<kakashi> kakashi@kakashi-laptop:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -di
<kakashi> Usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<kakashi> Manage ndis drivers for ndiswrapper.
<kakashi> -i inffile        Install driver described by 'inffile'
<kakashi> -d devid driver   Use installed 'driver' for 'devid'
<kakashi> -e driver         Remove 'driver'
<kakashi> -l                List installed drivers
<kakashi> -m                Write configuration for modprobe
<kakashi> -hotplug          (Re)Generate hotplug information
<starz> kakashi, stop
<tonyyarusso> !paste | kakashi
<ubotu> kakashi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<illusia> mikejanssen sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ctrl+x ctrl+v is it too much work?
<steven07> ok?
<starz> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<steven07> still didnt do anything
<mikejanssen> ya
<mikejanssen> = )
<steven07> it asked about saving something though
<steven07> and i just pushed "y" for yes
<starz> kakashi, first INSTALL driver
<kakashi> kk
<starz> then do the di and da bit
<kakashi> k
<starz> that takes installed driver and makes sure its used is all ^^
<po0f> steven07: `sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter`
<kakashi> whats the code again sorry :P
<KDan> how do you tell an ubuntu server to go and grab its date from a network server?
<kakashi> starz nvm I remmeber
<tonyyarusso> KDan: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<KDan> tonyyarusso: thanks
<starz> lol kakashi
<starz> if you installed ndisgtk then you can use that to do the install bit
<seravitae> hey is there a way to extend gnome-panel onto multiple monitors?
<rpc> oh btw where can i find a good list of ntp servers? EU preferably
<starz> seravitae, if you find one post a howto in the forums
<seravitae> ok
<starz> one can, however create new panels and populate them with what you want on them.
<starz> just right click on empty area of panel and select create new panel or the like and boom...
<Onburiiku> Wow.
<starz> and you can move them at will by dragging them
<Onburiiku> I forget I'm even using Ubuntu
<starz> Onburiiku, get that working yet?
<starz> lol
<Onburiiku> Whoa
<Onburiiku> Kinda jumped out of nowhere there xD
<po0f> Onburiiku: Did that guide work?
<Onburiiku> Oh, for the mouse buttons?
<steven07> po0f before when i pressed ctrl+o it said soemthing about error writing /etc/apt/sources.list:permission denied
<starz> no for the icon
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> this is the error i get
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ?
<Onburiiku> No, I can live with it though. =P
<po0f> steven07: Did you `sudo nano` or just `nano`?
<starz> lol Onburiiku
<kakashi> starz sweet its installed
<starz> kakashi, now do the di and da bits
<starz> then reboot
<po0f> Onburiiku: I just followed that guide not 2 hours ago, any part you were having trouble with?
<steven07> po0f now its stuck in this other screen about GNU nano 1.3.12
<illriginal> User's $HOME / dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents default session and language from being saved
<Onburiiku> It doesn't change the icon
<po0f> steven07: Just Crtl-X.
<starz> this is one of the VERY few things that its usefull to reboot for...
<kris_> why can't i get any identd to work in 6.06?
<huda_hudi> I am trying to edit and save motd file but it says I have to be root to change it. I cant login to ubuntu as root even though I have the password. I can only use the shell as root. what do I do?
<kris_> i've been trying all night
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, is that a gnome warning?
<steven07> po0f destroy all changes?
<po0f> steven07: `sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list`, make sure you use _sudo_.
<Onburiiku> po0f: It doesn't actually change the icon. :/
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, how fresh is your ubuntu installation?
<illriginal> that's a warning with the "!" right after i put my password in before it loads up Nautilis
<steven07> po0f destroy all changes?
<kakashi> starz thanks for all the help man I really appreciate it
<illriginal> brand spankin new.
<illriginal> lol
<po0f> steven07: Sure.  :)
<starz> -rw------- 1 christian christian 26 2007-01-30 01:24 .dmrc
<illriginal> this is gonna be my 4 time reinstalling.
<po0f> Onburiiku: Change the icon for what?  I thought you were trying to get your VX Revolution working...
<illriginal> in two days -.-
<starz> illriginal, what got you into this predicament?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal,
<starz> and dont feel bad ive done way more installs than that XD
<illriginal> wantin to access my files without limitations :(
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, #1) you need to learn more about linux and it takes time
<Onburiiku> Oh, that. SOrry, I've had so many different questions here it gets confusing
<starz> illriginal, limitations are there for a reason and to circumvent them one must think what the implications of each action are.
<po0f> Onburiiku: Lol, it's ok.
<huda_hudi> I am trying to edit and save motd file but it says I have to be root to change it. I cant login to ubuntu as root even though I have the password. I can only use the shell as root. what do I do?
<Onburiiku> No, I couldn't find the program it said to instal in synaptic
<steven07> po0f alright.now i type the sudo aptitude code?
<starz> and sometimes one must just learn by messing up.
<illriginal> pppoe_dude i am tryin to learn it... before 2 days ago... i had a great KDE workin without problems
<starz> i'm of that sort so your in good company
<illriginal> till some idiots screwed me over with bad information.
<pppoe_dude> #2) eventually you will find no need to change system-wide permissions
<starz> may i recommend you backup your data asap illriginal ?
<po0f> steven07: Did you uncomment the universe lines in sources.list?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: something is wrong with my video card
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the home folder issue is easily fixed
<steven07> po0f what do you mean?
<illriginal> by reinstalling? right?
<illriginal> lol
<TheSkorm> pppoe_dude - point to point protcol over ethernet dude aminoteright?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, just create a new user and migrate to it
<steven07> taking off the # line?
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3554/ <<--- po0f my sources... i like multiverse also and its for usa
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: in vesa it runs properly my video card i think is not x ccompatible
<steven07> or taking off the # in that ONE line?
<kazuka> so sad
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the system file issue (the whole '/' thing) is more tricky
<illriginal> ok
<po0f> steven07: Just delete the $ from that line.
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, so no more crashing on vesa?
<illriginal> ill make a new user
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, but for now i suggest you make a new user
<starz> illriginal, great idea
<steven07> po0f i dont see any $
<po0f> steven07: Err, # rather.
<starz> then delete old user from system
<starz> but before you make the new one
<illriginal> i dont care bout this account lol ill make a new user and delete this one
<starz> or before you delete the old one rather
<illriginal> yes starz
<starz> add the new one to /etc/sudoers
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, make sure the new user is in sudoers list
<starz> visudo -f /etc/sudoers
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> lol how may i make a new user?
<illriginal> is it under system tab?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, easiest way to do this is 'gksudo users-admin'
<HymnToLife> illriginal, sudo useradd name
<steven07> po0f: so i delete it and then press ctrl+o and then enter and then ctrl+x?
<po0f> steven07: Yes.
<huda_hudi> how can I give an existing user all the rights as a root from shell if I am logged in as root?
<HymnToLife> add -m if you want to create a home folder for the user
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, and add a user, then select the "system privileges" checkbox
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, in the last tab
<steven07> po0f alright the screen is blank now
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, also, system>users and groups
<Doc_Bio> anyone available to give me a little help with wireless?
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3559/ <<--- thats how i do my sudoers file
<pppoe_dude> !ask > Doc_Bio
<po0f> steven07: aptitude update && aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Flannel> huda_hudi: you want to add them to the admin group, that'll let them use sudo.
<ctiu> can someone help me on activating samba?
<starz> though adding the user to admin group is probably easier
<steven07> po0f so wait..w.hat do i type??
<po0f> steven07: aptitude update && aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<starz> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<huda_hudi> flannel how do I do it?
<starz> ctiu, are you trying to share to a windows system or from it?
<po0f> steven07: `sudo aptitude update` rather.
<Doc_Bio> so I'm having trouble getting wireless to work.....anyone expert at that?
<ctiu> starz, yes but i dont know what to do
<pppoe_dude> Doc_Bio, what kind of card do you have
<starz> ctiu, which direction? or both?
<pppoe_dude> Doc_Bio, what kind of problem
<Doc_Bio> intel 2100
<ctiu> starz, if possible, both?
<Doc_Bio> it appears to be installed correctly....keyring and everything is there.
<steven07> po0f it ran and now its at a new line
<starz> as i recall one must have a samba user with the same name and password as the windows username and pass or so
<illriginal> pppoe_dude ok i created new user illriginal set it up as administrator, and checked all for permissions
<ctiu> starz, what would i need to do?
<Doc_Bio> I just can't get it to connect at all.
<po0f> steven07: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, try su - illriginal
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, then try sudo -s
<starz> let me google that for a second to see for sure again ok? there is a great howto on the forums ive used before which i'll find for you
<ctiu> ok
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, did that give you root?
<illriginal> yes
<illriginal> im on root righ tnow
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, k then you're goot to go
<pppoe_dude> *goo
<pppoe_dude> d
<denyeverything> hello, any one know where can I get 2.6.18 kernel from edgy?
<Doc_Bio> how do you connect to your wireless connection?
<kupesoft> If I have two or more network cards and a wireless card and I want to set up a router (with a cable modem WAN attached to one of the ethernet cards) - do I primarily use iptables or bridging?  Where can I find out my about ubuntu/debian routers?
<starz> actually ctiu if you wanna try what is already in ubuntu go to system > administration > shared folders
<illriginal> ok so now restart x
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the second problem will be trickier
<illriginal> log onto illriginal
<po0f> denyeverything: kernel.org
<steven07> po0f it says couldnt find any package whose name or description matched bcm43xx-fwcutter
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ya
<illriginal> and delete this account
<denyeverything> po0f I need to rebuild it myself?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, dont have to even worry about it too much
<HymnToLife> denyeverything, yes
<ctiu> starz, then what would i do? check it if it was shared?
<pppoe_dude> won't cause any problems if you don't use it
<denyeverything> HymnToLife thanks.
<po0f> denyeverything: Unless someone has built it and is willing to share it with you.
<starz> ctiu, first it has you install smb [samba]  stuff
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> what's the 2nd part?
<kupesoft> If I have two or more network cards and a wireless card and I want to set up a router (with a cable modem WAN attached to one of the ethernet cards) - do I primarily use iptables or bridging?  Where can I find out my about ubuntu routers??
<starz> you dont need the nfs unless your sharing with another linux system
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the system files permissions
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> so right now
<denyeverything> is there a work around for nviadia 430 somewhere?
<ctiu> starz, i havent install the samba yet
<illriginal> shall i go onto illriginal?
<huda_hudi> from shel how do I go to /etc?
<pppoe_dude> sure
<illriginal> k brb
<denyeverything> I can't get eth but i guess it is known.
<ctiu> starz, how can i do it?
<steven07> po0f it says couldnt find any package whose name or description matched bcm43xx-fwcutter
<starz> ctiu, yes it will give you a popup asking if you wanna install the stuff when you go where i said there
<SoulinEther> Question: how do i install a desktop onto my ubuntu server?
<starz> ctiu go to system > administration > shared folders
<starz> SoulinEther, please dont for the both of us
<starz> XD
<ctiu> ok
<SoulinEther> starz: make me :P
<starz> why do you _need_ gui in it
<steven07> po0f it says couldnt find any package whose name or description matched bcm43xx-fwcutter
<SoulinEther> because
<po0f> steven07: I have to step outside for a bit.
<SoulinEther> Lynx is confusing lol
<Doc_Bio> so intell 2100 appears to be installed and configured properly....but I can't get the thing to connect to my wireless network...how I do that?
<starz> .......
<steven07> alright
<starz> SoulinEther, what are you trying to do?
<SoulinEther> starz I don't, really
<ctiu> starz, ty the samba was installing now
<starz> ctiu, np see if that does it
<SoulinEther> starz well, I'm a highly visual person, anything more than black and white helps lol
<starz> if not i'll find the howto in a bit.
<ctiu> starz, ok ty again
<starz> SoulinEther, see if you can figure how to get the pictures to work in links2 over ssh
<starz> but meh
<SoulinEther> starz: that sounds like too much work, lol.
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, so logged in no problem
<pppoe_dude> ?
<illriginal> yep
<illriginal> no sweat
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, k, the system files issue is more of a security thing/long term issue
<SoulinEther> starz: oh well, I'll just manage with lynx, it's better than nothing
<pppoe_dude> as of yet i don't know how you would go about it
<illriginal> pppoe_dude quick question for you, how can i grab the files from my other account?
<starz> sudo apt-get install icewm icewm-themes icepref icemc iceme x-window-system-core synaptic xterm mousepad
<starz> synaptic optional
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, do a cp -R /home/<oldacct>/* ~/.
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> that WAS rather easy
<illriginal> ok
<starz> then mess with putty or the like on how to forward X over ssh.... ebil...
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, that will also copy hidden files and subfolders
<A-L-P-H-A> Is there a way to remote to another linux box, via windows.  I know of VNC, any other alternatives?
<mikejanssen> thx starz...
<starz> SoulinEther, i really do like links2 better than lynx btw
<starz> mikejanssen, eh?
<TheSkorm> A-L-P-H-A there is ssh
<starz> what was easy this time lol
<mikejanssen> heh, wrote windows line above linux lines
<Flannel> huda_hudi: usermod, with ag as flags
<starz> oh
<starz> yeah
<mikejanssen> DOES seem more secure
<mikejanssen> just incase anything else installs
<starz> i think it stays there on install
<Doc_Bio> so how do I enable wireless in ubuntu with Intel 2100 centrino wireless card
<starz> but do this to test mikejanssen : sudo update-grub
<A-L-P-H-A> TheSkorm, ssh would just allow me to tunnel to the VNC port... but i'm wondering other methods... I remember something called remoteX, if that is around... and cygwin allows for it.
<starz> then peek at menu.1st after and tell me if its still there lol
<A-L-P-H-A> TheSkorm, ssh or did you mean use ssh, like telnet?
<illriginal> says no such directory...
<y0hm> starz , could you perhaps point me towards a good X forwarding how-to ?
<illriginal> there's just a folder in my other account... that has background pictures
<TheSkorm> well, you can run ssh and x port forward using cgywin
<starz> btw for nice terminals: add vga=792 to grub boot lines... personally i took out the quiet splash bit
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i think the problem is in my hardware
<starz> y0hm, yeah i had one a bit ago
<mikejanssen> yup
<starz> one sec
<mikejanssen> windows line is still where i put it
<illriginal> a cp -R /home/<oldacct>/* ~/.   ?     or no "a"?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, what makes you think that?
<steven07> po0f you there yet?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, no a
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: fedora install just crashed on me
<loos> Hi, has anyone heard about Ubuntu live cd display problems on a Macbook Pro?
<loos> 6.10
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, did vesa stop crashing?
<illriginal> cp: cannot stat
<pppoe_dude> stop *the crashing
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: and in windows my computer loads slowly
<po0f> steven07: Are you using Edgy?
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: no in vesa mode it didn't crashed
<starz> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html see if that will work y0hm
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, then its a driver problem
<steven07> po0f how do i know if i using edgy?
<y0hm> thx starz :)
<ardchoille42> steven07, lsb_release -a
<starz> np
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i remember i have to use ubuntu dapper for this machine
<kazuka> system even
<starz> o boi my roomates are going to mate im gonna have to bbl
<starz> ~_~
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, cp -R /home/oldacct/ ~/
<illriginal> ok
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, try that ^
<po0f> steven07: What ardchoille42 said.
<kazuka> im gonna try suse
<geoffthefish> does anybody know what has replace mimedb in edgy?  i used to run mimedb - l to launch files with default app
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, if you don't use hardware acceleration, vesa might do you fine
<po0f> geoffthefish: You could try `gnome-open`.
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: yes
<steven07> yes
<steven07> codename: edgy
<illriginal> woohoo
<illriginal> thanks a lot pppoe_dude
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> now...
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, np
<illriginal> to set permissions
<illriginal> i remember i did 775 command before
<kazuka> pppoe_dude: i will try to use suse first then if it still crashed im stuck with windows lol
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the permissions you added shouldn't pose too many problems
<starz> illriginal, make sure you add that other user as admin/sudoer
<illriginal> a few months ago.
<geoffthefish> po0f, thanks a million, has been annoying me since upgrade!
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, except for security issues...
<starz> then move data
<starz> then remove illriginal user
<starz> then rm -R /home/illriginal
<illriginal> starz i dont want the other user anyways now :P
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, i would suggest you chmod a-w -R /etc
<y0hm> Starz ,i'm gonna use X-forwarding only on my home LAN , is it a great security risk NOT to tunnel it over SSH  ? (for performance reasons)
<starz> then recreate illriginal
<starz> lol
<starz> y0hm, um
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, that would remove write permissions to the /etc folder and files
<ardchoille42> Hmm.. ALT+F2, typing in: gnome-open http://www.google.com  worked. I wonder what else I can do with gnome-open
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, write permissions to "all users"
<starz> if its over a lan i wouldnt think it would be so bad...
<illriginal> wait
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, but the problem is more compicated
<y0hm> thats what I thought :)
<illriginal> this:  chmod a-w -R /etc  will take away permissions?
<starz> but i dont honestly know.. as it might leave it mroe open to outside attack
<marcusgrazette> hi, i'm having some issues with PHP4 GD2 & Apache. I've installed both of them, as well as libapache2-mod-php4 but when i try to use my web app, it generates an error saying that i need to compile my PHP with GD2...i also have PHP5 installed. any ideas?
<illriginal> what problem?
<steven07> po0f it is edgy
<illriginal> is my security problem still there?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, when you did that command, you gave extra permissions to system files
<po0f> steven07: Try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<illriginal> the one i did before i made illriginal?
<y0hm> ill netmask the cpu in question ... ok thx again ....
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the chmod a+w+r /
<starz> y0hm, we are all but users in this great universe..
<illriginal> right
<illriginal> i didn't fix it?
<hagabaka> do apt-get and aptitude use different databases to keep track of whether a package is automatically installed?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, no
<illriginal> by adding a new user?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, you only fixed your home directory
<y0hm> yommBuntu agrees
<illriginal> even if i delete my old account?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, the system will probably work fine but there is a security issue
<starz> tho if i had one wish it would be to have the buntu pplz and the ebian pplz work a little closer together.. as divergence bothers me a little..
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, (as in all system files are writable by any user)
<illriginal> hm...
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, i suggest a clean install when you get a chance
<starz> but meh its a great way to go and learn and have fun and i put all my new friends in it and usually run some of it myself XD
<y0hm> is there rivalry between debian & ubuntu ?
<steven07> po0f where is system?
<illriginal> pppoe_dude, what if im the only person who uses this PC?
<starz> y0hm, at first a lot
<po0f> starz: Survival of the fittest; those Debain dudes seem mean, but I think we could take em.  :)
<starz> not so much now... but it just depends on how you look at it
<illriginal> i shouldn't worry, yes?
<starz> debian is not meant to be quite as user friendly and the like
<y0hm> cos i love ubuntu and I lov Debian as well :)
<po0f> steven07: Huh?
<illriginal> i live by myself lol
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, then its not too bad, but you still have risks (low risk) if someone hacks in or theres a security hole in a program
<Flannel> illriginal: You still have web browsers, etc.  Basically, you've reduced the securityof the system to that of Windows.
<starz> and each has its own nitch.. but if you wanna get all hardcore just go to gentoo anyway
<starz> XD
<y0hm> ubuntu is just more .. edgy then debian for some purposes :)
<steven07> it says to go System>administration>synaptic package manager
<starz> lol y0hm
<illriginal> hm..
<starz> i only use like 3 bleeding edge packages
<illriginal> wish there was a way to take away permissions
<starz> mplayer k3b gaim
<po0f> steven07: Use `adept` IIRC.
<illriginal> or reverting at least
<starz> the rest can go fry for all i care XD
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, is your /home on a separate partition?
<y0hm> i tried doing the minimal gentoo compile/install for 8 times now .. hehe still no luck
<Flannel> illriginal: no, not reverting.  You'd just set them some other way.
<steven07> po0f what do you mean?
<illriginal> no
<starz> y0hm, similar here
<po0f> steven07: Isn't adept the GUI frontend for apt on KDE?
<starz> but i got real close the last time:
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, how big is your harddisk?
<starz> i did a binary install and recompiled from world
<illriginal> Flannel that's the problem, we can't figure out how to set them back to normal.
<illriginal> this one's only 20gb
<starz> i think it was my cflag file that was the problem
<illriginal> i have an 80gb that i need to mount.
<Flannel> illriginal: you can't.  Without just going through and setting them (and knowing what they were originally)
<po0f> starz: stage3-on-1 ftw.  ;P
<loos> Is there a way from a text install to get another terminal?
<starz> po0f, eh?
<steven07> po0f im sorry i dont know what you mean by adept
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, i suggest you backup your home directory and reinstall
<y0hm> startz I consider myself certainnly NOT a guru but i know my way around linux a bit , ppfff but that gentoo thing :)
<illriginal> lol pppoe_dude
<Onburiiku> I have one last question for now
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, also i suggest creating a separate partition for yout /home
<starz> lol y0hm yeah
<illriginal> all i have saved was background images
<Onburiiku> How do I get my speakers to work with Ubuntu?
<starz> my problem was hardware last time...
<po0f> starz: Aren't you talking about Gentoo?
<starz> lots of segfaults while compiling..
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, in case this happens again, then you can just reinstall and keep your home directory
<starz> po0f, yes
<y0hm> still Gentoo keeps drawing my attention :)
<starz> but whats a stage3-on-1 ?
<illriginal> when i reinstall
<starz> perse
<illriginal> how do i make a partition just for my home?
<starz> illriginal,
<illriginal> do i set the size to lik e10gb?
<starz> instead of going to do default install lets make you some stuff up now
<illriginal> the partition size
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, is there anything of value on harddisk?
<starz> how much ram do you have illriginal
<illriginal> no pppoe
<illriginal> 1gb
<starz> ok
<illriginal> 1gb of ram
<starz> for swap do 2 gig
<illriginal> only takes 10 minutes to install
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, then, make sure you are working with the right harddisk
<starz> for root do 10 gig
<starz> for home do rest
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, make a "root" (/) partition that is 4GB or so
<po0f> starz: Basically, start a stage 3, then `emerge glibc binutils gcc && emerge glibc binutils gcc && emerge -e system && emerge -e system`.  :)
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> when i reinstall
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, and the rest for /home
<starz> pppoe_dude, i really recommend 6 gigs or better as if one starts doing larger things a lot of programs use /tmp by default to work in and tho one could say move that to /home/tmp it can be a pain
<illriginal> 4gb will be for root?
<illriginal> and the other 16gb will be for home?
<starz> po0f, yes exactly
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, how much RAM do you have?
<starz> but i believe there is a bit of configuring in between XD
<y0hm> any1 know if there is a dedicated MDADM irc-channel ?
<starz> pppoe_dude, 1gig he said
<illriginal> 1gb of ram
<steven07> po0f?
<starz> y0hm, no clue... check their webby?
<y0hm> ...
<y0hm> um
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, do 5GB /, 0.5GB swap and rest for home
<starz> i dont even know what mdadm is XD
<po0f> steven07: I don't know anything about Kubuntu, unless you want to do it all from the command line, I really can't help you.
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, thats what i usually do and i get no problems
<y0hm> is getting lazy :)
<illriginal> ok
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, if you want to be on safe side, giver 6GB for root
<crackhead[1] > Can anyone help a newbie install 6.10? I booted it on one computer, which worked fine. I know the media is a good burn. I tried on another, and I got a "cannot boot from cd" error. Though, when using that cd for other operations, it seems to work all right. It could boot up Suse most of the way. It can read from CDs in Windows fine. Help? Any special parameters to try? Ideas?
<steven07> po0f do you know where i could go?
<illriginal> so off the top of your head what partition will the home go into?
<steven07> po0f should i try the #kubuntu channel?
<illriginal> not hda1
<starz> crackhead[1] , get the alternate install cd
<huda_hudi> whats thelatest version fiesty?
<geoffthefish> anyone else get annoying message about 'session saved' on logout after installing skype?
<starz> then install in text mode crackhead[1] 
<starz> :>
<nofxx> man. .. this is really not right..... edubuntu 64 , ubuntu 64... both stops the installation after "Booting the kernel"
<nofxx> it stops but not freezes... I can write to the screen.... but not change between consoles....
<Madpilot> huda_hudi, latest stable is Edgy, Feisty is still in early testing
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, depends on the order you make them in
<starz> geoffthefish, thats something to do with gnome not skype
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, first one is /hda1
<crackhead[1] > What about the alternate install CD?
<illriginal> yeah i know
<pppoe_dude> second is /dev/hda2
<illriginal> alright
<pppoe_dude> etc
<starz> geoffthefish, system > preferences > session
<steven07> po0f should i try the #kubuntu channel?
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, filesystem type is ext3 for all except swap
<illriginal> so make 2 ext3
<crackhead[1] > I don't know which parameters or commands to use in text status. Where can I find the instructions?
<illriginal> and one swap
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, ya
<po0f> steven07: You could probably get better help there.
<starz> pppoe_dude, should we have him leave say 8 gigs for a dual boot windows install?
<illriginal> ok
<illriginal> ill reinstall
<illriginal> brb :P
<starz> XD
* starz hides
<pppoe_dude> lol
<illriginal> lol
<steven07> po0f thank you so much for the help=)
<geoffthefish> starz,  are you sure?  it only happens when skype is running, i messed with those prefs already
<illriginal> only takes 10 minutes
<illriginal> 15 most
<pppoe_dude> ill be in bed by thgen :)
<starz> geoffthefish, nope not sure i dont use skype
<huda_hudi> kool I just installed ubuntu for the first time today. Still getting used it. very simple. I also installed beryl very very cool stuff btu needed a lot of patience to figure it out.
<illriginal> aha
<illriginal> alright man
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, good luck
<starz> but in my experience thats it
<illriginal> thanks for the info :P
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, no need to change default permissions
<starz> try running skype and closing it and then rerunning
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, only thing i sugest is chmod 700 ~
<starz> see if it does that when quitting skype
<mikejanssen> i made a beryl desktop environment
<mikejanssen> = X
<starz> crackhead[1] , ubuntu.com
<mikejanssen> my most rarely used
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, that will make your home directory more secure
<illriginal> chmod 700 ~ ok
<starz> go to get ubuntu
<starz> click on download
<illriginal> brb
<pppoe_dude> illriginal, but if youre the only one using you dont even need that
<pppoe_dude> lol
<starz> and look for the alternate cd instead of regular and go there and select correct one for your architecture
<crackhead[1] > I know how to dl and burn the alternate. Are there instructions to use the text install mode of the alternate, though?
<old-monk> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<crackhead[1] > I use i386, of course.
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, u there?
<pppoe_dude> kazuka, try disabling some modules from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> and put it back to the old driver see if it works
<starz> crackhead[1] , there you go
<pppoe_dude> look for things like dri, glx, etc
<starz> what country are you in?
<crackhead[1] > What parameters must I use in text install mode, though, in order to make sure the CD can read?
<starz> crackhead[1] , its a thing
<Zilliot> ubuntu+gnome+mobile phone nokia 6260(symbian)+cable dku-2+gprs....i need information for go to the internet from my ubuntu desctop!
<starz> a wierd error.... just using the alternate cd seems to fix that
<geoffthefish> starz, when you close skype it is still running in bground
<crackhead[1] > Why might I be getting such an error even though I know the CD drive can function and the media is a good burn?
<starz> geoffthefish, right click on icon and exit it
<huda_hudi> beryl really slows down my system. I did a bench before and after installing beryl. and saw a huge differance. It could also be that my video card is only a mere ATI 200m series. Its a laptop...
<n2diy> My screen saver changed, and I didn't do it! Is this part of a recent seculity update for Dapper?
<kupesoft> Where can I find out more about setting up an ubuntu box with a few ethernet cards and a wireless card in to a gateway/router (like the famous Linksys ones)...?
<starz> n2diy, are you sure your not on random screensaver?
<miyako> hello
<geoffthefish> starz, hmm no icon at moment, is there another place to stop it?
<Zilliot> ubuntu+gnome+mobile phone nokia 6260(symbian)+cable dku-2+gprs....i need information for go to the internet from my ubuntu desctop!
<miyako> anyone want to take a look at an ubuntu wallpaper I made?
<y0hm> hudi i think ATI + Beryl uses indirect rendering which is a bit slower , though you should be able to get decent performance on that card
<y0hm> try diabling the beryl "blur" settings and tweaking your xorg.conf
<y0hm> *disabling
<bob_fl> greetings ubuntu memtest hangs on test#2 Help
<y0hm> bob basically youre scr*w*d !
<y0hm> sounds like broken RAM
<bob_fl> any idea the root cause, bad mem?
<bob_fl> ok, this is a "new" recycled box
<y0hm> bob try carefully reseating your RAM ( if you are experienced ) and then run MEMTEST again 1 module at a time
<bob_fl> great-- thanks!!
<Zilliot>  ........
<sciboy> Anyone familiar with the badram patch?
<y0hm> you should be able to pick out the bad module
<sciboy> y0hm, Of course but why remove it when i can still use it?
<Zilliot>        !!!
<ardchoille42> Zilliot, Please stop
<huda_hudi> Y0hm blur was disabled in default. I am just happy that it worked the first time I tried. i know many many people. even some who have used linux for a long time and couldnt figure it out
<Madpilot> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Zilliot> ubuntu+gnome+mobile phone nokia 6260(symbian)+cable dku-2+gprs....i need information for go to the internet from my ubuntu desctop!
<y0hm> sciboy i was talking to bob :)
<sciboy> Oh.
<sciboy> Nice timing. =P
<y0hm> :)
<shinobi2> does ubuntu have the header files and lib for sshfs?
<ctiu> somebody teach me on how to run the .sh file?
<shinobi2> i am trying to write a C or C++ program with sshfs
<shinobi2> ctiu: chmod 700 file.sh; ./file.sh
<ctiu> ty
<shinobi2> vim file.sh then type echo hello world and save it
<high-bass> guys i need to install GLUT opengl and i want to run it through the terminal however... i am having major problems when installing through synaptic... adn getting dependency errors with edgy... anyone experiencing same thing?
<ctiu> shinobi2, ill do in on the terminal?
<ardchoille42> ctiu, Is this your first bash script?
<ctiu> ardchoille42, yup
<ardchoille42> ctiu, The first line of a bash script should always be: #!/bin/bash
<Wobin> Alas. I tried using that install.exe for Ubuntu, but it seems that it can't read my ntfs drive, and subsequently falls over on reboot as it looks for the images...
<shinobi2> ctiu: yes
<ctiu> ahhhhh
<y0hm> huda are you using the latest beryl version ?
<shinobi2> ctiu: use pico, vim, or gedit or whatever you like and type "echo hello world" then save and do that chmod stuff
<y0hm> and what ATI driver ?
<huda_hudi> Yes Y0hm
<huda_hudi> let me check
<SoulinEther> quick question
<SoulinEther> where's the hosts file?
<ardchoille42> SoulinEther, /etc/hosts  ?
<SoulinEther> yes, thanks
<ardchoille42> yw
<y0hm> huda check out > there is a dedicated #beryl  & #ubuntu-xlg channel on freenode , perhaps people can help you better there !
<y0hm> * ubuntu-xgl*
<huda_hudi> tnx
<y0hm> tnp
<Xif> Is there a shortcut to uninstall all the games that are installed by default on Dapper?
<y0hm> lol xif
<Xif> y0hm: I'm serious :)
<y0hm> i know :)
<y0hm> I don't think so ...
<ardchoille42> Xif, I doubt that
<y0hm> but correct me if i'm wrong :)
<huda_hudi> isnt synaptic the best way to uninstall packages?
<po0f> Xif: Maybe `sudo aptitude purge gnome-games*` would work.
<Xif> po0f: thanks
<ardchoille42> po0f, That would likely take some of gnome out with it
<po0f> Xif: Add -s to the end of it for a dry run.
<po0f> ardchoille42: I was getting to that part.  :)
<ardchoille42> po0f, :)
<huda_hudi> Anyone used KDE with ubuntu?
<Xif> po0f: Couldn't find package "gnome-games*". However, the following
<Xif> packages contain "gnome-games*" in their name:
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, I have in the past
<y0hm> aah xif you mean the default games , i thought you ment all games you installed ... sorry my bad !
<Xif> huda_hudi: yeah, kubuntu
<huda_hudi> I think KDE is too cluttered. Last time I used linux what suse came out with it s first commercial CD. I believe 6.1
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, You can safely use KDE apps in gnome, if that's your question
<y0hm> thats why i found your question funny :)
<huda_hudi> I know I can use KDE apps on Gnome.
<SoulinEther> just throwing this out there
<Xif> po0f: is there a way to aptitude purge all the packages with gnome-games in their name (in my case, gnome-games-extra-data gnome-games and gnome-games-data)?
<crackhead[1] > Where is a good complete set of free instructions for installing ubuntu 6.10 with the alternate install/text-based installer?
<po0f> Xif: sudo aptitude purge gnome-games gnome-games-data gnome-games-extra-data
<SoulinEther> if you use kde and gnome, and you set up kde to be like the MacOS style with the menu bar at top... and you run KDE apps in GNOME, you may want to move the top GNOME app bar someplace else lol
<ardchoille42> crackhead[1] , Have you tried that installer?
<po0f> ;)
<Xif> po0f: ok :)
<m3xinugt> um what was that command to upgrade again... gksu -d -s ???? sumtin like that
<huda_hudi> any site with top 10 ubuntu package?
<pppoe_dude> m3xinugt, sudo update-manager
<crackhead[1] > I've never used linux nor that text-based installer before. I was trying to install or even boot the livecd. It worked fine on one computer, but not mine, even though I know the media/burn is good and the CD device reads fine under Windows.
<m3xinugt> oh that one is quicker i think...there was another command line one too....i'll try that one
<pppoe_dude> m3xinugt, make sure you apt-get update/upgrade first
<y0hm> crackhead what exactly didn't work ?
<m3xinugt> k
<mtholdenss> screensaver not working
<ardchoille42> crackhead[1] , The alternatecd text installer is pretty self-explanatory.. I never had a problem using it. It's quite easy.
<crackhead[1] > The CD goes to the first menu. I hit "installation". It reads and spins for a while, and then I get "can't boot from cd" (or equiv.) error.
<y0hm> yeah the alt-cd is the only 1 to go 4
<ardchoille42> I wonder what this is all about
<pppoe_dude> me too
<po0f> JEEZ
<y0hm> hmm strange is your cdrom external ?
<crackhead[1] > Seriously..
<crackhead[1] > No, internal.
<pppoe_dude> i can feel it comin my way
<YoussefAssad> hello folks. Quick question.
<m3xinugt> :)
<YoussefAssad> Okay, if I'm running app A, which uses lib X. I have one version of lib X in /usr/lib/ and another in /usr/local/lib/. How do I know which one gets used?
<y0hm> just plain ata ?
<crackhead[1] > Plain CD burner. Liteon 12101B.
<Xif> po0f: hah. appearantly, ubuntu-desktop depends on the various gnome-game packages.
<po0f> YoussefAssad: `strace app`, look for what libraries it loads.
<YoussefAssad> po0f: Alright, lemme look at that
<po0f> Xif: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-opcakage anyway.
<y0hm> I had issues booting / installing with USB external cdrom but also never with internal ata cdrom
<po0f> package*
<crackhead[1] > So, where can I find a good set of instructions to follow in using the alternate install Ubuntu 6.10 cd?
<Xif> po0f: I still can't seem to uninstall the games with aptitude.
<po0f> YoussefAssad: strace's output is _very_ verbose, you are warned.  ;)
<crackhead[1] > Does the cd itself have instructions to follow, once the boot starts loading? Is there a first command I have to type to get it all starting?
<YoussefAssad> po0f: Grep is my friend. I'm looking for a specific lib
<y0hm> normally its just insert cd , boot press enter and off you go
<po0f> Xif: Error?
<ardchoille42> crackhead[1] , It's really really easy, the installer walks you through it. I wouldn't think anyone would need instructions.
<Xif> po0f: `sudo aptitude purge gnome-games gnome-games-data gnome-games-extra-data` doesn't remove them, in any case. just downgrades them.
<mtholdenss> screensaver not working
<Xif> po0f: I'll pasetebin the entire output.
<Madpilot> crackhead[1] , just drop it in, there are instructions
<po0f> Xif: Ok.
<crackhead[1] > The alternate does? I heard it was text-based, just a terminal..
<y0hm> you can choose which instaall you want !
<ardchoille42> crackhead[1] , Yes, but it's easyier than you think.
<sciboy> mm/page_alloc.c:2533: error: mem_map undeclared (first use in this function)
<sciboy> Crap
<huda_hudi> can I install kubuntu alongside ubuntu without making another partition? just download it from synaptic?
<crackhead[1] > I don't know the first command to hit, though. If you say the alternate install is that easy, I'll just put it in and see, I guess.. Thanks.
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, yes, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<huda_hudi> thanks
<y0hm> huda , yes you can install kde on Ubuntu or gnome on Kubuntu , whatever u like :)
<po0f> huda_hudi: Use aptitude, it will remove all of kubuntu's dependencies as well if you choose to remove it.
<ardchoille42> crackhead[1] , Pop the cd in, when it gets to the install menu, use the arrow keys to choose the type of install you want, press ENTER, and away you go.
<nox-Hand> Eep. After making a beta-desing for my new website I realise it looks like Ubuntu :o http://nox-hand.com/docs/images/beta_design3.jpg
<Xif> po0f: http://rafb.net/p/aPfIr868.html
* nox-Hand does not want that :|
<ardchoille42> po0f, apt-get on Edgy will do that too
<huda_hudi> po0f thanks
<n2diy> Whoa, what happened, I got knocked off, and couldn't get back on for five + minutes?
<YoussefAssad> right, /usr/local/lib/ before /usr/lib/
<ardchoille42> n2diy, You and about 60 other people
<YoussefAssad> Which is bad news. Mental note: go back in time and don't buy a 80 Gb video ipod
<po0f> Xif: Just add 'ubuntu-desktop' along with the other packages to remove.
<n2diy> ardchoille42: any idea why?
* Xif tries
<huda_hudi> thanks yohm
<y0hm> np
<ardchoille42> n2diy, Not other than maybe a freenode glitch
<po0f> ardchoille42: Sorry, old habits.
<ardchoille42> po0f, Yeah, I filed a bug about apt-get not removing unused deps on Dapper, so the version on Edgy has a new option "--auto-remove", it uninstalls unused deps.
<n2diy> ardchoille42: ok, this is the only node I'm on, so I was at a loss has to how test if it was me, or the net.
<huda_hudi> in my language my nick means "for no obvious reasons". :) Just thought I would share this information with you guys
<ardchoille42> n2diy, It wasn't you
<Xif> po0f: I got `I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"`, but other than that, it seemed to do the trick. Thanks.
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, I was going to ask about that :)
<po0f> Xif: Any reason you don't want the games?
<Xif> po0f: I don't intend to use them, they clutter my Applications menu.
<n2diy> ardchoille42: Roger that, and it is good news, I was starting to curse updates. :)
<huda_hudi> :)
<kurt> AHA
<po0f> Xif: You could have just alacarte'd them away.
<ardchoille42> n2diy, hahaha
<kurt> cursing updates ??? just like i am doing
<kurt> i updated gtkpod and now it doesnt work no more
<Xif> po0f: would that be preferable to what we did eventually?
<kurt> anyone know whast up with that
<kurt> is there any way to rollback?
<po0f> Xif: The end result is the same for you: you don't have games in your menu.  :)
<kurt> anyone?
<Xif> po0f: yeah (and I learned about meta packages :)
<allad> hi guys. Is there a pdf virtual printer software for ubuntu?
<huda_hudi> why are there still a lot of people using drapper and not updating to edgy?  Is it so hard? or they are afraid to break something by updating it.
<y0hm> any1 know how to get sound on Quake III Arena on edgy ? using alsa ... if possible
<n2diy> kurt: sorry I don't play with that.
<kurt> i am trying out feisty
<kurt> was working great till i updated tonigth
<po0f> huda_hudi: 3 years of guaranteed support for desktop, 5 for server.  :)
<kurt> everything was kicking,,,,
<huda_hudi> poof. its free...
<rofl> Are there any programs that will allow me to reverse an avi video clip?
<kurt> how do you mean reverse?
<ohnonoagain> hi
<n2diy> kurt: and, I stick with 6.06 stable, I don't like living on the "edgy" or "feisty".
<rofl> kurt: play it backwards
<Xif> n2diy: also, 6.06 is LTS
<rofl> and hopefully save it
<allad> please, help. I found a good article on the net and I'd like to print it to pdf from firefox. Does someone know of any app that does that?
<posingaspopular> room: I jave a d-link D1-514 wireless router and I need a wireless card to support i. Couldn't find any info on
<posingaspopular> 
<posingaspopular> HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<terapicodave> i have a laptop with an intel 950 GMA video card and want to fix the screen resolution...found a fix that mentions dapper but i'm on a fresh edgy...any suggestions?
<kurt> beats me
<posingaspopular> ideas? help?
<n2diy> Xif: yes, I forgot to mention that.
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, I have my Dapper system working perfectly, I don't have time to upgrade to Edgy and I porbably won't due to the long support life. I may just wait until the version after Feisty Fawn to upgrade.
<ardchoille42> Grumpy Gator?
<ardchoille42> lol
<SoulinEther> so... what command can i use to view permissions / access ?
<rofl> anyone else know how to play an avi backwards?
<po0f> SoulinEther: ls -l <file_or_dir>
<SoulinEther> rofl: yes, manually change the frame order :)  no sorry I don't know how one would do that
<SoulinEther> po0f: thanks
<n2diy> SoulinEther: ls -al
<ohnonoagain> put in in reverse
<ohnonoagain> broom vroom
<huda_hudi> I c <ardchoille42> I personally prefer to use the most updated version, even if it s alittle unstable. Not that I have a lot of experience with linux. But software in general.
<y0hm> turn your monitor upside down :)
<kurt> take lots of screenshots then run them backward
<ardchoille42> y0hm, HA!
<korgano> hi everybody - does anybody know how I can list all screen resolutions supported by my graphics driver?
<ohnonoagain> throw your monitor over your head
<kurt> feisty was great till I updated
<mtholdenss> screensaver not wokring
<SoulinEther> how do I change the owner of a file?
<SoulinEther> chmod?
<y0hm> chown
<huda_hudi> still fiesty is not a stable release. but edgy is AFAIK
<korgano> SoulinEther: chown
<ardchoille42> chown
<SoulinEther> thanks thanks :P
<n2diy> SoulinEther: chown
<ohnonoagain> hey im having trouble mapping to a drive on a windows box keeps asking for a password
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, Wold you be interested in helping test the devel version of Ubuntu?
<nothlit> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<huda_hudi> I do have a spare computer, so I wouldnt mind
<huda_hudi> :)
<nothlit> huda_hudi: canonical still recommends dapper though
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, You might want to /join ubuntu+1
<po0f> Oh crap, F7 testing 1 is out.
<kurt> hey ardchoille42  why did the update of gtkpod
<Onburiiku> How do I get my speakers to work with Ubuntu?
<kurt> make it stop working?
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: if you're using sshfs, use -o guest
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: err smbfs*
<nothlit> !alsa | Onburiiku
<ubotu> Onburiiku: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ardchoille42> kurt, I haven't ever used that app, I don't know.
<po0f> ARGH.
<ardchoille42> hi riotkittie
<kurt> darn it, it was great till tonight
<riotkittie> hi ardchoille42
<kurt> riotkittie
<kurt> i saw you on freenode didnt I?
<huda_hudi> ubuntu+1 That channel doesn't exist
<huda_hudi> -
<huda_hudi> :)
<posingaspopular> riotkittie: babies!
<riotkittie> kurt: this is freenode :P
<ohnonoagain> actaully now its telling me i don't have permission to view
<variant> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/binary-driver-education <-- that really sucks
<ardchoille42> huda_hudi, #ubuntu+1
<nothlit> huda_hudi: yes it does
<huda_hudi> got it :)
<riotkittie> posingaspopular: not now dear, i have a headache.
<ardchoille42> nothlit, My bad, I forgot the "#"
<ohnonoagain> i can see the drive and others on the box all others i can get to
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, hehe
<huda_hudi> I just copy and pasted. :)
<huda_hudi> Welcome to the Ubuntu Feisty Fawn support channel | Feisty is NOT stable, and not even close to usable | Feisty Herd 2 released http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd2 | Please don't use Feisty if you need a working system or you can't afford to have a broken system |
<huda_hudi> makes sense ...
<posingaspopular> aw sorry
<ohnonoagain> would it be because its a partitioned drive
<n2diy> uh oh, a crazy cat with  a head ache!? Danger.
<kurt> oh
<kurt> i saw it say ubuntu servers so i just clicked the first one i saw
<ohnonoagain> now i think about it its the only drive that is a the second partition on that harddrive
<kurt> riotkittie: gtkpod is broken :(
<steelb> is there any way to put portage into my ubuntus?
<n2diy> ! portage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ohnonoagain> maybe its something to do with that
<ohnonoagain> whats portage?
<nothlit> steelb: ubuntu has its own source system, using apt-get
<kurt> ok one more question...
<alienseer23> quich q: can anyone suggest a program for handling RatDVD files??
<steelb> i know, i want portage too
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: its gentoo's application management system
<kurt> where does wine put drive_c in ubuntu?
<ohnonoagain> i see
<steelb> it compiles the thing instead of just installing
<variant> kurt: .wine/drive_c
<ardchoille42> kurt, I believe in ~/.wine
<nothlit> kurt: ~/.wine/drive_c
<SoulinEther> wow, setting up wordpress through ubuntu is a lot more difficult than through ftp...
<kurt> ty... (duh)
<nothlit> SoulinEther: setup ftp then =p
<variant> SoulinEther: because wordpress sucks mostly :) just try upgrading it!
<ohnonoagain> anyone ever had a problem mapping to a partition drive on a windoze box?
<nothlit> SoulinEther: but i wouldnt see why, you can copy and paste and chmod
<kurt> cool
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: i said use -o guest
<gholen> anyone who can name a good textbased FTP-client?
<SoulinEther> nothlit: because, me and command lines don't work well together =] 
<huda_hudi> trying out kubuntu.
<ohnonoagain> it wont even give me the option for a password now
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: you said you don't want the password
<n2diy> ! dvorak
<SoulinEther> nothlit: But I got it set up and I guess that's all that matters! lol
<ubotu> dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<kurt> wine setup.exe
<SoulinEther> dvorak actually is quite nice
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: also, you can only map to //computer/sharename... not //computer/sharename/folder
<SoulinEther> and you can learn how to type dvorak using KTouch so that's cool
<nothlit> ohnonoagain: if you have writing problems, use -o guest,uid=1000
<ohnonoagain> i dont but it is not requesting one just saying i don't have permission
<n2diy> ! dvorak | SoulinEther
<ubotu> SoulinEther: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<SoulinEther> I know what DVORAK is, lol, I have it set up on this box atm :)
<n2diy> SoulinEther: cool, I've been using it for years. Sometimes you have to bite the bullet, and use the command line.
<riotkittie> KTouch annoyed me a great deal; i couldnt use it :P
<kurt> i just got an error in something or other hope my cd aint damaged...
<nothlit> SoulinEther: if you have trouble, use alt+f2 gksudo nautilus and pretend its your ftp client
<y0hm> notlith in what exactly does gksudo differ from sudo ?
<starz> well.
<starz> isnt this just nice.
<gharz> guys, i've just updated my kernel manually (not from the update manager) to ver 2.6.19.2 and unluckily it doesn't detect my wireless card. when i enter lspci command it shows my intel pro wireless 2100.
<starz> i reboot the ubuntu and now the mouse is ullllllllllllllltra laggy
<starz> i just cant have this system doing that.
<starz> sigh.
<ardchoille42> y0hm, It's explained here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<riotkittie> gksudo sets up the environment properly for GUI apps
<y0hm> thx ardchoille
<ardchoille42> y0hm, yw
<riotkittie> and tastes like chicken
<n2diy> gksudo | y0hm
<nothlit> y0hm: sudo can mess up permissions with gui apps, and make it impossible to do things without root
<n2diy> ! es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> ! gksudo | y0hm
<ubotu> y0hm: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<kurt> anyone here knows wine?
<Tru7h> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<po0f> kurt: I prefer beer.
<ardchoille42> lol
<n2diy> Beer!?
<y0hm> funny they say you can't run kate with sudo but i'm 100% sure you can !
<kurt> i tried to use wineto install baldurs gate
<n2diy> Where's the beer!?
<po0f> kurt: And?
<kurt> but it gives me the same problem as suse did ejecting cds
<y0hm> thx every1 :)
<kurt> if i unmount it then stick in the 2nd cd and then mount it again
<kurt> will that work?
<po0f> kurt: If it happens between distros, it's probably a problem with Wine.
<kurt> or will it screw wine
<po0f> kurt: It couldn't hurt to try.  :)
<kurt> ithink wine has an issue with letting the drive go so you can switch cds
<y0hm> ubotu , why ? Is it dangerous to sudo gui apps ?
<Tru7h> Anybody know a good program to play mp4s?
<kurt> but when i did that in suse the mounted cd looked screwy
<ardchoille42> y0hm, ubotu is a bot
<ardchoille42> y0hm, And yes, it's dangerous to use sudo with GUI apps
<po0f> ardchoille42: No he's not, he's my friend...
<n2diy> ! gksudo | y0hm
<ubotu> y0hm: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<y0hm> lol he got me there :)
<kurt> i copied the files to home/kurt/cd1 /home/kurt/cd2 etc
<kurt> tehn installed from there and that worked
<kurt> was hoping things had changed
<po0f> kurt: Why can't you do that now?
<kurt> anyway time for that tomorrow
<Xif> GVim7 is represented in the task-switch-bar by a generic icon. Anyone knows how to change it to the GVim icon?
<kurt> cause i need a little sleeep tonight
<kurt> even if just a little
<kurt> night folks
<arn_> how can i install pgadmin in ubuntu?
<po0f> Xif: The Alt-Tab menu?
<Quarupt> Hey whats an easy way to enable the 1280x1024 Resolution, do I have to manually edit the file or is there an easier way?
<ardchoille42> Xif, Maybe changing the Icon="blah" line in /usr/share/applications Gvim7 ?
<n2diy> ! pgadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xif> po0f: yeah
<po0f> Xif: It looks fine for me.
<bart_> I did it manually Quarupt
<po0f> Xif: I know that doesn't help you though.  ;)
<Kikeh> Hello, I ran a PPC install of ubuntu on my G3 imac with success, but I get to the login screen and I log in, I hear the login sound for gnome, but it is taking an unbearably long time to load
<Kikeh> even OS 9.2 was faster
<Quarupt> bart_, I just dont wanna bork my X like last time i tried
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" is how I did it.
<Kikeh> anyone can help?
<po0f> Xif: What's the icon that's displayed in the upper-left corner?
<Xif> po0f: are you using the same version as me? 7.0-035+1ubuntu4
<Xif> (vim-full)
<y0hm> lol I miss os 9.2 :)
<Kikeh> y0hm, believe me, you dont XD
<y0hm> lol
<Xif> po0f: the same generic white icon.
<n2diy> Kikeh: let her cook. How long has she been cooking?
<po0f> Xif: *ubuntu5
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, what does that do exactly?
<y0hm> a true old friend Os 9.2 :)
<Kikeh> n2diy, for about 3 mins or so and gnome still isn't fully loaded
<Xif> po0f: hm?
<n2diy> Kikeh: let her cook.
<Kikeh> n2diy, it's so bad, I might as well be using an Intel i386  >_<
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, That reconfigures xorg.conf to allow you to edit it
<po0f> Xif: 7.0-035+1ubuntu5 is what I'm using.
<huda_hudi> bye guys thanks for all the help :)
<YoussefAssad> has anyone had any issues with getting podcasts properly onto their ipod?
<Xif> po0f: how would I upgrade then?  this is the latest per apt-cache
<Kikeh> n2diy, is this normal though?
<Xif> po0f: maybe you're not using vim-full?
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, ya but I dont know like what driver to change or the monitor settings and all that
<dinamizador> la leche q es en ingles
<Kikeh> n2diy, cause even the mouse lags
<bart_> ah, I see, I had no trouble by configuring xorg.conf
<po0f> Xif: I am, it's one of the first things I install.  ;)
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  to make a backup if you're afraid of hurting it.
<po0f> Xif: Also, this is a day old install, with all repos enabled.
<Xif> po0f: yeah, I don't understand it. possibly it's on a repo I don't have?
* Xif is supposed to have them all enabled too
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, how can I tell if my 3d accel is working?
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, I don't know
<po0f> Quarupt: glxinfo | grep direct
<Xif> po0f: could you check which repo you got yours from?
<Xif> is it Dapper btw?
<variant> do the deb-src apt sources install the source code for every application you have installed or is this something else?
<ardchoille42> po0f, That won't tell if 3d accel is working
<Quarupt> po0f, what do I look for in the verbose?
<po0f> Xif: Edgy.
<n2diy> Kikeh:  Give it time, be patient.
<variant> ardchoille42: yes it will..
<Kikeh> n2diy, okay ;_;
<Xif> po0f: hm, so anything I can do?
<ardchoille42> po0f, That returns "Direct Rendering: Yes" on my onboard graphics with the default Ubuntu driver.
<Xif> (I'm on dapper)
<ardchoille42> variant, That returns "Direct Rendering: Yes" on my onboard graphics with the default Ubuntu driver.
<variant> ardchoille42: that means you have 3d rendering accelleration
<variant> ardchoille42: what graphics card is it?
<n2diy> Kikeh:  Is the box showing activity, HD, Led etc...?
<po0f> Xif: Compile from source!  :D
<ardchoille42> variant, But 3d apps and screensavers cause the system to lag badly
<variant> ardchoille42: what graphics card is it?
<ardchoille42> variant, onboard graphics
<po0f> Xif: It's probably an issue with Dapper.
<variant> ardchoille42: make/model?
<ardchoille42> variant, on an AMD Sempron 2800+
<Kikeh> n2diy, it's a mac, I dunno where those lights even are
<variant> ardchoille42: what is the graphics chip in use?
<po0f> Xif: If you desperately need that icon, file a bug.  :)
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, I think easy ubuntu installed the right driver but I dunno, I need to check somehow
<Kikeh> n2diy, but I know it's loading stuff cause things keep loading
<ardchoille42> variant, I don't know, I just know that direct rendering means the hardware does the work, it doesn't mean you can get 3d accel
<econobeing> i have my FAT partition of my HD set to automatically mount at startup, but only root can read/write/execute. how can i fix that? i tried chown and chmod, but that didn't work
<n2diy> Kikeh: let her cook.
<variant> ardchoille42: your mistaken, direct rendering = 3d accelleration
<econobeing> here's my fstab entry for it: /dev/hda2    /media/hda2    vfat     auto,user,exec,rw,sync     0     0
<Xif> po0f: I'm using GVim a lot, and having more than one generic icon in the ALT-TAB menu means I'll constantly be confused.
<variant> ardchoille42: please run update-pciids && lspci and pastebin teh output
<ardchoille42> variant, ok, won't argue, I just know Direct Rendering: Yes but I can't get 3d accel here.
<y0hm> econo use ( check first :) )the -R flag on chmod !
* Xif looks for a fix online
<n2diy> is there a channel for ppc users?
<n2diy> ! ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<econobeing> awww, this is like the 100th time i've forgotten -R
<variant> ardchoille42: i assure you that if you ahve direct rendering it means that any 3d instructions are being executed on the graphics hardwareinstead of in software via the main cpu. this = 3d accelleratio
<y0hm> lol
<ardchoille42> variant, I was told that hardware rendering takes the work off the CPU, it doesn't mean you get 3d accel.
<n2diy> ! ppc | Kikeh
<ubotu> Kikeh: ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Xif> ardchoille42: btw, I checked what you asked, and it's ok. (the Icon in gvim.desktop is set correctly)
<Kikeh> n2diy, well gnome fully loaded and my mouse stopped lagging, but as soon as I told the update manager to remind me later, it started the laggyness all over again
<variant> ardchoille42: you were told wrong, ardchoille42 check the wikipedia article on DRI it is quite informative
<variant> ardchoille42: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Infrastructure
<n2diy> Kikeh: let her cook, she is now doing basic housekeeping, at a new home. :)
<kazuka> night guys
<variant> ardchoille42: be carefull what people in here tell you, they are normally not as experienced or knowledgable as they seem (i include myself in that description)
<econobeing> do i have to re-start for it to take effect? because it didn't appear to do anything
<Kikeh> n2diy, but the problem is that even when I just click the gnome panel's applications menu, it lags like a slug and I know this can't be normal o.o
<po0f> econobeing: Change the mount options to include "umask=000".
<n2diy> Kikeh: this is a fresh install, right?
<variant> ardchoille42: please will you tell me what graphics chip it is?
<Kikeh> n2diy, yeah, but fresh installs on other comps in the past were never like this...o.o
<n2diy> Kikeh: good, linux is trying to make sure it gets things right, the first time, let her cook. Thing s will get better.
<po0f> n2diy: "let her cook", how do you get her to do that?
<Kikeh> you're sure?  cause this is a mission critical computer, it needs to be capable of recording music without this kind of lag...XD
<econobeing> /dev/hda2    /media/hda2    vfat     auto,user,exec,rw,sync,umask=000     0     0
<econobeing> good?
<keeganX> You guys know where I can gslist for ubuntu?
<n2diy> Kikeh: stay out of the kitchen! :)  Linux is figuring out what you have in your 'kitchen" and is trying to work with what you have.
<blaa> hi all
<po0f> econobeing: Now, `mount -o remount /media/hda2`.
<jussi01> hei all, can anyone tell me how to change the color a minimised gaim window flashes when you get a message?
<econobeing> hmm, it still doesn't let me create files
<kiwinz_sucks> jussi01, you can't, it's decided by your Gnome skin
<po0f> econobeing: mount | grep hda2, what does it say the options are?
<jussi01> oh...doh!!
<y0hm> econo it seems u didn't do the proper chown & chmod commands
<y0hm> for your permissions
<jussi01> thanks anyway... btw is there a way to customise your own gnome skin? can someone point me to a tutorial?
<po0f> y0hm: It's a vfat filesystem.
<maverick> hey guys how would i install win xp on a seperate drive on my system with ubuntu already installed on a drive in it?
<kiwinz_sucks> jussi01, go to System>Preferences?Theme
<econobeing> sudo chmod -R a+x hda2
<kiwinz_sucks> gnome-look.org has themes you can download
<y0hm> does it differ from normal mounts/disks ?
<blaa>  how to migrate from windows to ubntu?
<econobeing> replace "x" with "w" and "r"
<econobeing> ?
<ardchoille42> jussi01,  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes
<variant> maverick: when booting the windows cd just selectt he partition/drive to install to. you will have to reboot to the ubuntu cd and reinstall grub
<y0hm> poOf ,how does it differ from normal mounts/disks ?
<variant> maverick: as windows will overwrite grub
<Kikeh> I run sudo apt-get install audacity but it says it cant find it, where is audacity?
<ardchoille42> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<variant> maverick: the simplest option is to take out the ubuntu disk and install xp, then reinsert the ubuntu disk and set grub to be able to boot win
<po0f> y0hm: It doesn't support the permissions that Linux-native filesystems use.
<y0hm> i know under NT fat has no permission like structure
<ardchoille42> Kikeh, It's in universe
<variant> ardchoille42: just type !audacity
<maverick> variant: i duno i installed vista on the second drive last week and although the pc defaulted to vista boot loader if i unplug the drive grub is still intact on the first drive
<Kikeh> !audacity
<n2diy> ! audacity | po0f
<jussi01> thanks all!!!
<econobeing> i'm going to re-boot and see what happens, brb
<y0hm> aah so it doesnt inherit linux permissions ..; ok
<variant> maverick: you need to set the ubuntu drive as the primary boot device then it will pick up grub
<newbie> grub
<variant> maverick: add vista to the grub config file in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n2diy> ! audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<maverick> variant: hmm im pritty sure i did that (that was my original idea of how to do it) but it didnt work
<maverick> variant: i'll give it another try. will brb
<econobeing> hmm, it works after rebooting :D
<po0f> econobeing: :)
<y0hm> would MSDOS have the same effect as VFAT as fylesystem ?
<jussi01> ardchoille42: damn after reading that i feel stupid...
<po0f> y0hm: I would assume as far as Linux is concerned, yes.
<ardchoille42> jussi01, I did too, lol
<Kikeh> n2diy, how long should I expect this kind of lag?  It still hasn't improved at all
<y0hm> i c !
<jussi01> anyone of you who is a lot smarter than me feel like editing 2 things in a theme?
<qbubble> I just installed my first edgy. Everything works fine, until i install the nvidia drivers (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common). Somehow, ubuntu installs  the following modules as well:"""""""binutils-static linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 linux restricted-modules-common""""""". Everything goes fine, no errors etc etc. But when i reboot my system, it boots into another kernel!!!! This "386" kernel
<qbubble>  doesn't support SMP, so i can't use my X2 3800's second core :(. I already reinstalled and tried again : same issue. Any suggestions?
<n2diy> Kikeh: it hasn't done anything yet? Can you turn your keyboard and caps LEDs on and off?
<n2diy> keyboard should have been numlocks.
<po0f> qbubble: After installing *-generic kernels, you can uninstall *-386 ones.
<y0hm> qbubble i think you installed from a repo that has added the old kernel-sources
<starz> hey po0f
<Kikeh> n2diy, yes, but I just mean that programs like Terminal take over 3 mins to load and the Applications menu takes at least 1 minute to show up and most apps dont even load properly
<starz> when i did the update
<starz> it installed the generic kernel amongst other things
<starz> and now the mouse on the system is ullllllllllllllllllllllllllltra laggy
<starz> any clue why that would be on edgy?
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: What hardware?
<po0f> starz: What kind of mouse is it?
<starz> i mean this system has no business running edgy really but that was the only one i could get the wireless card working with
<qbubble> y0hm: the catch is: if i boot into my edgy installation with the RIGHT (smp capable) kernel, X won't boot (complains that nvidia kernel module can't be loaded)
<starz> standard ps2
<Kikeh> Jordan_U imac G3 500MHz, 20GB HDD, 256 MB RAM
<starz> was working fine before reboot
<n2diy> Kikeh: ok, try reloading them, the first time around a lot of setup goes on, it should be quicker on the second pass.
<starz> tried reconfigging xserver-xorg but that didnt help
<starz> using onboard savage
<y0hm> qbubble i'm using latest nvidia driver with edgy with smp
<po0f> starz: What are the specs?  Don't tell me it's a ThinkPad.
<y0hm> so it IS possible
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: I would try it with Xubuntu, or just install XFCE, although I don't remember it being quite that bad on my ibook.
<starz> no po0f its a desktop some kinda ibm with 2ghz cpu and 256mb ram
<y0hm> u have to reinstall nvidia driver with the right kernel-sources
<qbubble> y0hm: did u use the "official" command to install the latest driver ? (sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common)
<y0hm> qbubble i did the manual install
<starz> ive no idea what model it is but its one of those extra small space savers that suck
<starz> monitor sits on top of case.. which is about 14
<qbubble> y0hm: by manual install, u mean downloading from www.nvidia.com?
<po0f> starz: Meh, I have Edgy installed on my T22 (P-III 800Mhz, 128MB RAM).  No mouse lag.  :)
<starz> 14"x14"x3"
<Kikeh> Jordan_U, I can deal with a bit of slowness, but I mean, it's so bad that I might as well be using a Pentium 1 with MMX  :P  OS 9.2 wasn't nearly this bad which is why I am convinced that something is wrong
<y0hm> qbubble yes and downloading the right kernel-sources
<starz> well po0f that sux for me
<y0hm> its easy
<starz> i really wanted dapper but that was crap
<qbubble> y0hm: plz clarify : right kernel-sources (u mean the generic ones?)
<y0hm> yes
<po0f> starz: Pastebin the InputDevice section for the mouse?
<y0hm> linux-headers-generic if i'm correct
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: Gnome is bloated, try Xubuntu, I think the main bottleneck is memory.
<starz> po0f im not in nix atm im in winblows and no ext3 drivers installed.. sigh.
<qbubble> y0hm: ok will try, don't like to choose between smp and nvidia (over nv)
<keeganX> Anyone know where I can find gslist?
<keeganX> I need it for XQF
<y0hm> qbubble i got a great performance improvement as well after the fresh install
<Kikeh> Jordan_U, does it help to know that KDE was just the same?  XD  And this happens even when I am merely trying to log in.  The login screen even lags like nuts when I am logging in
<Jordan_U> qbubble: The nvidia kernel has SMP support also AFIK
<y0hm> with the SMP kernel & new driver :)
<po0f> starz: I know what you're talking about with the wireless.  It took me 3 days getting mine to work, and only after a last resort reinstall.
<starz> yeah
<qbubble> Jordan_U: how do i get that "nvidia kernel" ?
<starz> i think i could probably get it going in dapper this time around
<starz> but damnit i dont wanna reinstall
<starz> ~_~
<po0f> starz: Of course, I forget to backup ~/projects.  :(
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: KDE is just as bloated as Gnome :) also, I assume you have an ATI card, which explains a lot of the slowness also :)
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | qbubble
<ubotu> qbubble: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acts_as_idiot> Can anyone answer a newbie question? What's the maximum number of extended partitions I can have on a disk?
<po0f> starz: Reinstalls are fun!
<Kikeh> Jordan_U, but why would this be worse than OS 9 or even OS X?
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: That is a weird question, how many do you _need_?
<starz> ha
<acts_as_idiot> I want 2
<starz> installed ext3 driver
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3565/
<starz> there u go po0f
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: I don't see how that could be a problem, but I haven't personally tried it myself.
<starz> had changed it to vesa as last resort... but po0f does the edgy install cd install generic kernel or what
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: In OS 9 and X you have proper drivers ( ATI hates Linux, their linux drivers are a joke ) also, OSX uses a GPU accelerated window manager, like Beryl / compiz in Linux.
<acts_as_idiot> poof: I'm trying to use gparted, I have 1 exisiting primary, 1 extended, 1 limux-swap. gParted won't let me create another extended.
<starz> acts_as_idiot do you have open space?
<y0hm> !yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acts_as_idiot> startz: yup 100G
<y0hm> !mdadm
<starz> what order are your current partitions in
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5.2 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 456 kB
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: That's what I figured.
<y0hm> mdadm .. very cool stuff :)
<starz> !maid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<y0hm> !starz
<y0hm> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about starz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> po0f http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3565/ is xorg.conf
<Kikeh> Jordan_U, so it makes perfect sense that Linux is unbearably slow compared to OSX?
<mneptok> please do not abuse the bot.
<starz> lol
<y0hm> hehe
<starz> Kikeh what cpu are you using?
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: On that hardware, yes.
<Kikeh> starz, G3 500MHz
<starz> to me edgy is like vista./. really needs better hardware
<acts_as_idiot> startz: first two ext3 primary partitions, then 100G unallocated, then the extended (which has the swap as a logical).
<mneptok> Kikeh: RAM?
<starz> right for that i would be running dapper or the one before that
<Kikeh> mneptok, 256MB
<Jordan_U> Kikeh: BUT, nothing will beat the speed of Fluxbox, and XFCE isn't bad either.
<starz> acts_as_idiot ah
<mneptok> Kikeh: i'd use Xubuntu. which will be faster than 10.4 on that hardware.
<Kikeh> mneptok, alrighty
<Kikeh> ty then ppl
<Kikeh> I will install Xubuntu instead
<starz> mneptok how about server install + enlightenment <3
<y0hm> yes Xfce runs really light
<oxygen> hi
<oxygen> how can i convert ext2 to ext3
<acts_as_idiot> poof: that's what you figured?
<po0f> starz: The only thing I can think of is maybe changing ExplorerPS/2 to ImPS/2?
<mneptok> Kikeh: don't get mad at Linux because ATI provides closed, crappy drivers. get mad at ATI, vote with your wallet, and tell them.
<mneptok> gah
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: I don't really see a need for more than one extended partition.
<starz> po0f kay i'll try that.
<starz> mneptok agreed nvidia > all
<ardchoille42> mneptok, Good advice
<qbubble> Jordan_U: tnx m8, got a bit further :D
* mneptok doesn't see the need for any extended partitions ;)
<Jordan_U> mneptok: And on the PPC side nvidia is actually worse believe it or not :)
<po0f> mneptok: You're weird.
<Eons> hi; why beagled (and beaglehelper) are always in --debug mode?
<y0hm> never had problems with nvidia on my g4 & G5
<ctiu> ned help on runing a .SH files.... how can i locate and run the installer?
<acts_as_idiot> poof: Yes, I guess you have a point. I could put everything under the one extended.  But I'm planning to use LVM later, with XEN, I just don't know if it matters
<mneptok> po0f: maybe so, but my Ubuntu install is working great. ;)
<po0f> ctiu: What are you trying to install?
<Jordan_U> y0hm: Never tried to run any OpenGL apps then I assume :)
<ctiu> po0f, im trying to install an Oracle Database ^^,
<y0hm> Jordan on Xfce u mean ?
<tafryn> Has anyone managed to set up ruby and ruby-debug in edgy?
<po0f> mneptok: Might as well just make one big partition then, no swap partition even, use a swap FILE!
<y0hm> like VLC with GL overlay ?
<mneptok> po0f: huh?
<po0f> mneptok: Being sarcastic.  :)
<y0hm> or kxmame
<soundray> ctiu: you should get the .deb package from Oracle
<y0hm> or #beryl
<acts_as_idiot> poof: did you mean your reply for me?
<mneptok> po0f: why use extended partitions from the FAT16 DOS days when every OS not coded by baboons is perfectly happy with multiple primary partitions?
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: Which one?
<mrtim> hi, is the an /etc/sudoers file equivelent for gksu? I've incredibly ugly fading on gnome with beryl + gksu.
<acts_as_idiot> poof: about no swap
<jussi01> hei all again, when editing a theme (gtkrc in gedit), does anyone know what to change to change the color that the windows flash in the status bar?
<po0f> mneptok: Because, at one point, I had 9 partitions on one hard drive.  You can only have 4 primary.
<metropolis> salve
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: No.
<soundray> mrtim: gksu reads /etc/sudoers as well
<mneptok> po0f: well, i did say "not coded by baboons" ;)
<mrtim> soundray: thanks, must have got some config wrong somwhere!
<frafra> hi all
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<illriginal> I have a question, I have a FX5200 NVIDIA Card, can I safely install NVIDIA GLX?
<po0f> illriginal: Yes.
<mneptok> yes
<illriginal> thank you
<qbubble> TNX ALL FOR REPLY, GOT PROBLEM SOLVED. #Ubuntu FTW
<po0f> qbubble: Lol, glad to help.
<acts_as_idiot> mneptok: so you don't use extended partitions? How do you have more than 4 on one drive?
<mneptok> acts_as_idiot: LVM
<frafra> I've plugged my usb webcam, and the modules are loaded. It seems to be on /dev/video0, but all the programs say that it can't use this device...
<illriginal> brb
<po0f> mneptok: You have to do a server install to get LVM, correct?
<jussi01> hei all again, when editing a theme (gtkrc in gedit), does anyone know what to change to change the color that the windows flash in the status bar? anyone?
<soundray> frafra: you need to add yourself to the group that can read the device
<tonyyarusso> po0f: no.
<tonyyarusso> po0f: Regular alternate CD has it
<acts_as_idiot> mneptok: actuallly I want to use LVM, but I also want to separate /boot , /, /var, /usr ...do you put these under LVM too?
<po0f> Yay, I just spent 20 min downloading desktop herd2.
<jussi01> :(
<mneptok> acts_as_idiot: /boot should never exist inside an LVM. but the others are safe.
<frafra> soundray, I've added the users to the video audio, but the problem is the same
<kvossen> My gnome session won't start, it tells me to look in xsession-errors, but there are no errors, last line is /etc/gdm/Xsession: beginning session setup. I tried this with a brand new user as well, and this gives exactly the same problem. Any ideas?
<soundray> frafra: you need to log out an in again to activate group participation
<acts_as_idiot> mneptok: ok, so /boot in ome primary, one more primary for LVM, and that's it?
<mneptok> acts_as_idiot: /boot on a primary. swap space on primary. Windows on primary. everything else on LVM.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: why swap too?
<acts_as_idiot> mneptok: windows haha
<po0f> mneptok: FC puts swap in the LVM.
<mneptok> po0f: and?
<mneptok> :)
<acts_as_idiot> poof: FC?
<y0hm> soundray , is it enough to add "myself" to the video group for dev/video permissions to be set up right
<po0f> mneptok: Hey, you're the one that's all, "uhh, LVM", I'm just saying.  :)
* mneptok doesn't like dev-mapper calls solely for memory pages.
<po0f> acts_as_idiot: Fedora Core.
<soundray> y0hm: it may or may not be. The permissions on thd device have to be correct, too. (They usually are if the device is created by edgy udev.)
<valehru_> Hey guys, I'm trying apt-get upgrade however I am getting the error that the following packages have been kept back: libwnck18 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 nvidia-glx
<valehru_> help please...
<mneptok> sudo aptitude update
<y0hm> k i'll check it ,thx !
<ardchoille42> valehru, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<po0f> valehru_: Don't use XGL/Beryl.
<valehru_> po0f, why not?
<acts_as_idiot> mneptok: Thanks. And so later when I'm using Xen, can I stil use the same LVM primary for it...I suppose why not
<po0f> valehru_: Because of what's happening to you right now.
<valehru_> ardchoille42, I don't want to upgrade to edgy...I'm still on dapper.
<y0hm> lol
<mneptok> acts_as_idiot: sure
<adammck> hello. i don't have qmail or clam installed, but they're both listed in 'ps -aux' - how is that possible? (my ps -aux output: http://rafb.net/p/krA8Te21.html)
<valehru_> po0f, well I don't have beryl installed
<ardchoille42> valehru, That won't upgrade you to Edgy, but it will update your kernel
<acts_as_idiot> Thanks everyone
<adammck> courier is in there too. i don't have that installed either :S
<frafra> same problem
<mneptok> adammck: who are those numeric users?
<mneptok> (107, etc)
<y0hm> po0f , could you perhaps clarify the confusion with the SMP-kernel( thread-spy ) security issue , is it safe nowadays to use the SMP kernel ?
<mneptok> adammck: and you have a server services running, how did you install those?
<adammck> mneptok: i have no idea. they're not in my /etc/passwd
<y0hm> *my confusion that is ;)
<soundray> adammck: you must be looking at the ps aux of another machine
<cokeslut> sup?
<frafra> my webcam still not working
<po0f> y0hm: I have no clue what you are talking about.
<valehru_> po0f, I'm pretty sure that xgl and beryl are not installed on this system...the repositories are included in apt...but are not being used.....
<YoussefAssad> hi
<YoussefAssad> I've got a hand-compiled lib in /usr/local/lib/ but the app is using the one in /usr/lib/. Any ideas on how Ican force the app to use the version in /usr/local/lib/?
<soundray> !webcam | frafra
<ubotu> frafra: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<adammck> mneptok: this is on a dedicated server that i just rented from 123reg.co.uk - i was expecting a bare ubuntu server install, but i found this monstrosity
<persen> I've installed the msttcorefonts but dont think they are used in X (the fonts doesnt appear to have changed).
<persen> How do i specify what fonts to be loaded in X?
<po0f> valehru_: They are included when calculating dependencies for other packages though, try commenting them out and run `sudo aptitude update`.
<mneptok> adammck: i'd contact them
<Tremitos> don't know
<valehru_> po0f, ok...will do.
<persen> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mneptok> adammck: aptitude show qmail
<kraut> moin
<soundray> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> :)
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: mv the old lib aside, and then symlink the new lib to the old?
<adammck> mneptok: it says "no candidate version found for qmail"
<adammck> mneptok: i've tried contacting them, they just say i have no support, because i asked for root access...
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: alright, I'll try that
<Cappy> In case anyone was wondering, I just tried to install a distro called "Ubuntu Ultimate" and while setting up the installer crashed out on me. Bah humug to it.
<soundray> kraut: there doesn't seem to be 'pd' for Plattdeutsch
<Asturia> any squid guru in here? Need some help with acl for squid
<kraut> soundray: 'moin' isn't plattdeutsch ;)
<y0hm> po0f a sec i'm looking 4 the URL
<po0f> YoussefAssad: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib my_binary
<soundray> kraut: I beg to differ. Shall we discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<graniti> hi. is there a command (or a program to download) which launchs a popup with a given msg?
<po0f> graniti: zenity
<Tajmox> Hey in vmware, how do I access my Linux files?   or send a file I have onto the virtual disk?
<ardchoille42> graniti, I use Zenity for that, it's nice.  man zenity
<y0hm> poOf , Actually i was reffering to Hyperthreading rather then to the SMP -kernel , ring a bell ?
<kvossen> Anyone else having problems with gnome-session segfaulting?
<Jowi> graniti, you also have gmessage
<kraut> soundray: no time, sorry
<y0hm> my bad !
<graniti> po0f: ardchoille42 Jowi: thnkas
<soundray> kvossen: are you on feisty?
<Asturia> anyone?
<kvossen> soundray: edgy
<frafra> ubuntu recognize my webcam, and loads the modules, but every program say that it can't use /dev/video0...
<po0f> y0hm: No...  besides, it doesn't concern me; I don't own a HT P4 or a dual core system.
<kvossen> soundray: tried reinstalling gnome, gnome-session, but it doesn't help
<mitcheloc> hello fello ubuntuites :), i'm using pyramid linux (a supposed ubuntu variant) and i'm having trouble with the usb driver, "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices > devices" is giving me a "No such file or directory" error
<y0hm> http://www.daemonology.net/hyperthreading-considered-harmful/
<incorrect> how can i remove kde?  yesterday i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop,  no i regret it
<y0hm> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<ardchoille42> incorrect, You on Edgy?
<hagabaka> "foo considered bar" titles are so popular
<incorrect> ardchoille42: i am
<ardchoille42> apt-get remove --auto-remove kubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> incorrect: sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> kvossen: create a new user and see if it happens if you log in as that.
<incorrect> Jordan_U: thanks :) dpkg -P wasn't the answer i had tried :)
<kvossen> soundray:  tried that, and it does :(
<po0f> y0hm: Look at the last update to that page (May 13, 2005).  There have been a couple patches to the kernel since then.  ;)
<adammck> is there a way that i can show the parameters that the kernel was booted with?
<ardchoille42> Jordan_U, The --auto-remove option was added for the version of apt-get shipped with Edgy, this is what the devs told me when I submitted the apt-get bug report for Dapper
<hagabaka> why do so many packages depend explicitly on python2.4? python 2.5 shouldn't be that incompatible...
<soundray> kvossen: oh dear -- have you run memtest86
<soundray> ?
<kvossen> soundray: ooh, not yet, i'll give it a go
<Jordan_U> ardchoille42: Was that comment meant for incorrect?
<y0hm> Po0f ,Thats why i was asking , it was hard finding any more information on the subject ... I googled my *ss off
<y0hm> :)
<po0f> y0hm: From what I understand, HT is almost useless anyway.
<soundray> frafra: what do you get from ls -l /dev/video0 ?
<ardchoille42> Jordan_U, Mu appologies, I thought you were saying my reply was incorrect. Sorry about that.
<mitcheloc> is anyone familiar with this? "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices > devices" gives "No such file or directory"
<y0hm> for most things it's pretty useless yes , but if youre irc'ing watching tv surfing &playing mp3 & burning CD it kinda helps keeping things running smooth
<incorrect> thanks guys - reboot
<frafra> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-01-31 10:09 /dev/video0
<johan__> hillo, i need to compile a package but make wont work
<mneptok> mitcheloc: have you tried asking in a Pyramid Linux support channel or site?
<johan__> i first did apt-get build-essential
<po0f> johan__: Have you `sudo aptitude install build-essential`?
<lskd-255> since they all look the same,  'fonts' in Ubuntu should be renamed to 'spacing styles'
<po0f> johan__: What's the error?
<y0hm> poOf , I must mention that i got a quite significant speedboost enabling HT on my edgy install !
<mitcheloc> mneptok: i looked on their website and didn't see any irc rooms, since they mentioned it a variant of ubuntu i thought i'd try here first before the mailing list
<johan__> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<johan__> makeinfo is missing could that be an issue
<po0f> johan__: You'll have to take that up with the devs of whatever program you are trying to install.
<mneptok> mitcheloc: what are you trying to do with this command?
<po0f> johan__: What are you trying to install anyway?
<soundray> frafra: what do you get from a 'cat /dev/video0'? (The camera should be connected, you should be getting a flood of random characters if it's okay, fix the terminal with 'reset' afterwards)
<johan__> xcave, a very small app
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: any luck?
<rausb0> !info xcave
<johan__> from freshmeat
<ubotu> Package xcave does not exist in any distro I know
<soundray> frafra: oh, and type Ctrl-C to stop ;)
<mitcheloc> mneptok: i am following these instructions -- http://www.sagrad.com/info/EVDO/ trying to get my evdo card working on pyramid
<frafra> soundray, yes, random characters :)
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: yes and no :)
<frafra> ok ;)
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: We're loading the right lib now, but it still looks like there is no quarter way competent itunes replacement... :\
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: well, then "bismillah!" and "Allahu astigfair." ;)
<y0hm> !directfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> frafra: which camera applications have you tried?
<po0f> johan__: Do you have all the dependencies?
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: Whoa, I'm sort of the last person in this bloody region who'd use those incantations! :)
<frafra> erika
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: look at Rhythmbox, Banshee, and Quod Libet
<frafra> and...
<mitcheloc> mneptok: if you look near the middle of that page, you can see the cat command
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: all suckage factors exceeding amarok. I can live with itunes on dual boot; I have to use MS Project anyhow, so the windows partition stays
<frafra> camorama
<johan__> they dont mention any dependencies
<soundray> frafra: can you try with xawtv?
<frafra> yes, sure
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: the only real problem is getting podcasts on the thing. Amarok is fine when all you want to do is stock your ipod up with music
<soundray> frafra: give it 'xawtv -c /dev/video0' to make sure it accesses the right device
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: gtkpod isn't helpful?
<po0f> johan__: It looks like you need at least libgtk2.0-dev and glade.
<johan__> the only thing weird in config.log is the missing 'makeinfo' is this normal
<valehru_> Hey guys, trying to install w32codecs however I'm getting the following:   w32codecs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.2 is installed.
<frafra> done: http://rafb.net/p/olx3Kp88.html
<johan__> let me check that, thanks
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: IIRC, Rhythmbox supports podcast subscription and retrieval
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: hardly. The problem seems to be with libgpod, which both use. That is the lib I have compiled from cvs and was trying out
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: I'll have another look at rhythmbox then.
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: ugh. well, i look forward to your fixes. :)
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: the last thing you want is bugfixes from a project manager, trust you me :)
<mneptok> (and yes, you were just voluntold to fix gtkpod) ;)
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: As soon as I get the Middle Eastern open source ocmmunity around www.mifos.org up, I'll hop to libgpod :)
* soundray has learnt a new vocabulary just now... voluntell
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: and remember tah e-mail to-do item i sent about mending the shi'a/sunni rift and feeding the world's poor. please get those done soon, also.
<arn_> i have installed postgres in my newly installed Ubuntu linux. where should i get the installed directioy? I mean the bin, data,... and all other folders?
<mneptok> s/tah/the/
<mneptok> arn_: sudo updatedb && locate postgres
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: I have bigger problems that shia/sunni. We've got emacs and vim users in the LUG here, and it's getting pretty tense
<soundray> frafra: use my nick so I see your lines... The problem appears to be on the output side. What kind of graphics do you have?
<lskd-255> valehru, I can see in my synaptic, I've got libc6 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 which would satisfy the '>=' maybe you need to do an update
<frafra> soundray, a nvidia 6200 graphic card, with nvidia proprietary beta driver. I'm using festy
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: oh dear. if you ping out, to where may we send flowers?
<soundray> frafra: you don't seem to have DGA for some reason.
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: heh
<Xif> po0f: btw, where would I file a bug about the GVim icon issue?
<mneptok> Xif: LP
<soundray> frafra: I wouldn't know how to fix this. Perhaps the problem is known in #ubuntu+1
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: If this region was gonna kill me, it would have done so last year. Bad idea to be half danish down here
<frafra> ok, thanks
<po0f> Xif: launchpad.net
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: maybe it's the bottom half, so you're safe? *shrug*
<innu> hey. I use rhytmbox. I wanted to remove all files and add them again to playlist. But if i choosed move to trash, it deleted it completely!. They are in my trash ~/.Trash. Can i restore them someway. Right now there are just my music files. Don't want to sort them manually. Just want to put back where they were.
<Xif> po0f, mneptok: thanks
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: inner half, more life
<YoussefAssad> s/life/like/
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: smart, given current religious zealotry (on all sides)
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: You don't live here 12 years and not learn how to survive
<YoussefAssad> Okay, rhythmbox is out. No write to ipod support. itunes it is
<johan__> i did not have glade but still it dont solve the issue
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: same here. but in this case it's all climate.
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: how so?
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: iPod fs format?
<johan__> i'll use a tk app it'll be easier
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: i'm in Quebec, Canada. currently -17C. ;)
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: Not sure, but I really don't have much more time to tinker when a reboot to windows will make life easier
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: You poor fellow :)
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: if the iPod is HFS+ formatted (i.e. "Mac format") then write will be an issue in both Linux and Windows.
<Tremitos> hey
<lskd-255> mneptok, global warning is real, brrrrr  **snarky sarcasm**
<mitcheloc> what command will list usb devices on ubuntu?
<mneptok> lsusb
<mitcheloc> damn i had tried that, it's not installed
<johan__> lsusb
<c3o> I can't get my script in cron.daily to run...
<perplexity> usbutils: /usr/sbin/lsusb
<mitcheloc> apparently i can copy that binary over, i'll try it right now
<c3o> It lists all scripts as last run 00:38 except mine :S
<mneptok> c3o: does the script work when invoked manually?
<c3o> Yes.
<c3o> Its autmysqlbackup..
<mneptok> c3o: content of the cron job to pastebin?
<YoussefAssad> mneptok: Yea, no. It's bad old vfat
<mneptok> YoussefAssad: yay?
<YoussefAssad> s/Yea//
<YoussefAssad> :)
<johan__> where you from mneptok
<mneptok> c3o: do you run this script as a user both manually and from cron?
<Tremitos> secret
<mneptok> johan__: Montreal
<c3o> Huh? Well, I tried to run it manually when it didn't work with cron.
<johan__> cotes-des-neiges here
<mneptok> 'lu :)
<c3o> http://pastebin.com/871971
* mneptok waves across the St. Laurent
<mneptok> c3o: waiting  ....
* mneptok kicks the intarswebz
<YoussefAssad> erm, I wonder if itunes will insist on keeping on-disc copies of the mp3s?
<c3o> Huh?
<Asturia> can anyone help me setup authentication in squid?
<mneptok> c3o: oh, OK. i see.
<johan__> what do you mean YoussefAssad
<mneptok> c3o: you do not add things to cron by placing them in directories. you need to use "crontab -e" to edit the crontab for your user and add the jobs.
<c3o> Ok.
<innu> hey. I use rhytmbox. I wanted to remove all files and add them again to playlist. But if i choosed move to trash, it deleted it completely!. They are in my trash ~/.Trash. Can i restore them someway. Right now there are just my music files. Don't want to sort them manually. Just want to put back where they were.
<c3o> How do I do that then? It's more then the manual told :S
<YoussefAssad> johan__: I'm about to dump all my music on the ipod through itunes in windows (sorry! sorry! self-flagellation will commence!) but I was just wondering if, after adding it all to the ipod, I can delete it from disk without itunes also cleverly thinking this means to delete it from the ipod also
<johan__> innu you can mv them like any other files
<innu> johan__, yes i can move. But i need to put them in right folders by hand. And i have over 1000 files in there.
<mneptok> c3o: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<johan__> have you tried gtkpod its friendlier than itunes
<GuHaSe> Does anyone know why gnome/kde's sound doesn't work, because i have alsamixer working properly, and i have mplayer, xmms working, but i had to choose oss with /dev/dsp2 and /dev/mixer2
<YoussefAssad> johan__: Yes, I have. It doesn't handle podcasts very well.
<johan__> i see
<GuHaSe> is there a way to make gnome/kde use /dev/dsp2? The gui stuff only list /dev/dsp and autodetect as options
<YoussefAssad> johan__: No podcasts, I'm dead. Spend lots of time in airports :)
<johan__> maybe you need to write a little shell script to rearange them innu
<shwouchk> I installed edgy and it doesn't recognize my ipw2200 wifi nic... what should I do? (6.06 recognized it)
<YoussefAssad> johan__: Probably, yes :) But I have no time to tinker, I'm afraid
<arn_> how can i know whether my postgresql server is running or not? when i was trying to connect i get a message like "Is the server running locally and accepting connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.0"---- here i want to mention that I am using Ubuntu linux
<bachilleratoc> k pasa warronas!!!!
<mitcheloc> copying the lsusb binary won't work -- too many deps, is there any other way to check the usb devices?
<perplexity> you can't apt-get install usbutils ?
<johan__> i had trouble with a intel wifi card and ndiswrapper worked fine to have it work
<innu> johan__, and how i can get original path from files? no use of script if i dont no original path
<perplexity> mitcheloc: depending on it being mounted - cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<mitcheloc> perplexity: i'm using pyramid  linux (a supposed variant of ubuntu) which happens to be lacking many packages such as "apt"
<shwouchk> anyone?
<perplexity> O_O
<mitcheloc> perplexity: nothing there, it's empty, say i get the device installed, will it add something in or should /devices always exist even if it's empty?
<johan__> it will be hard without the original path
<perplexity> well, if you have a usb controller it will appear in there..
<arn_> perplexity:  i have usbutils installed.  but i cant run my postgres server
<incorrect> does anyone know if its possible to enable edge flipping in gnone?
<perplexity> mitcheloc cat /proc/filesystems | grep usbfs
<shwouchk> I installed edgy and it doesn't recognize my ipw2200 wifi nic... what should I do? (6.06 recognized it) anyone? please?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: that returned "nodev     usbfs"
<mitcheloc> what does that tell us?
<lskd-255> shwouchk, that sounds pretty standard, did you try the Edgy start guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy    ...  ctrl+f wifi
<perplexity> ok, so you can mount it up with mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb then cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<shwouchk> lskd-255: Ill try
<shwouchk> lskd-255: thanks
<mitcheloc> perplexity: i did the mount command, it did not fail, and /proc/bus/usb/devices does not exist still
<perplexity> have you any usb drivers/host adapters in that system?
<shwouchk> lskd-255: it only explains ndiswrapper
<perplexity> do you see anything with dmesg | tail after you plug a device in ?
<illriginal> What does this mean? gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/illriginal/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<shwouchk> lskd-255: the native ipw2200 is preety good
<perplexity> mitcheloc: in fact, if you examine your boot dmesg, are there any usb devices/host adaptors detected ?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: actually no the pcmcia card is not inserted at the moment, essentially its an evdo card and i'm using it on my laptop to get help first
<mitcheloc> i tried this offline once i'll have to go offline then to test out yoru commands
<perplexity> oh.. that may explain the absence of devices then..
<GuHaSe> how do you change the default sound card used by gnome? (simply changing it in the conf didn't work)
<mitcheloc> i understood from the example i read online that the devices list would exist first then i should insert the card
<GuHaSe> also did asoundconf set_default_card didn't work either
<perplexity> well, if it's the only host adaptor in the system then no, nothing will exist prior to inserting it
<mitcheloc> perplexity: on this webpage http://www.sagrad.com/info/EVDO/ the guy tells me to check that file first, but i think the problem is he has a full desktop and other usb devices, thats why the file exists right?
<perplexity> I would suspect so. I guess if you have no other usb devices in the system you have a pretty old laptop then ?
<mitcheloc> do you see where it says "Now INSERT CARD"
<mitcheloc> heh, it is a soekris 130mhz board
<mitcheloc> perplexity: okay this all makes more sense, i'm going to go offline and try it (be back in about 10 minutes) -- if i miss you TIA
<perplexity> yes, I see that... so the card emulates an ohci adaptor.. I'd actually do what the web page says and tail /var/log/messages when you insert the card to see what happens. You may have to manually insert the ohci module
<perplexity> best of luck
<mitcheloc> there are no logs -- /var/log/messages doesn't exist =/
* perplexity bangs head against desk
<beginner> anyone here using xrced?
<mitcheloc> dmesg has success messages though on the usb insertion heh
<perplexity> just do a dmesg after you insert the card :)
* mitcheloc puts some rubber on perplexity's desk 
<mitcheloc> bbiab :), thanks
<shwouchk> I installed edgy and it doesn't recognize my ipw2200 wifi nic... what should I do? (6.06 recognized it automagically)
<lskd-255> shwouchk, all I can suggest is this forum entry: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<perplexity> so a cat /proc/net/devices shows no wireless adaptor ?
<perplexity> s/devices/dev
<shwouchk> perplexity: no, It doesn't
<ademan> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shwouchk> lskd-255: thanks, but I saw that and it's 1. for hoary 2. for ndiswrapper
<shwouchk> I want native ipw2200
<ademan> is there any real advantage to using ATI's installer? i mean, is it a considerably newer version than the fglrx package?
<perplexity> is the ipw2200 module loaded ?
<zOap> I use dapper with k 2.6.15.25-386, which means fuse is a part of the kernel. I've installed the module in modconf, apt-get fuse-source and fuse-utils. but when I try to compile curlFTPfs I get error "no fuse"... what did I do wrong?
<Chisei> hello, anyone able to help with an advice? some booting issues after installation?
<gortba_> Question: Is there a general rule for where to download programs...?
<Tajmox> how do i increase my bash history size?   right now its limited to only 500
<shwouchk> perplexity: yes, it is
<ademan> gortba_: programs are contained in something called "packages", and are retrieved from a main server through something called apt.
<ademan> gortba_: from the command line you can execute "sudo apt-get install <somepackagename>"
<ademan> gortba_: or you can go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, where you can select packages to install, then hit apply, and it will install them automatically
<Chisei> question: after initial reboot after installation a message "Error loading OS." comes up, i tried reinstalling it, but it wouldn't help, is there a way to fix this problem?
<howl> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<howl> APT-HOWTO
<aalhamad> does crossover works for flash 8??
<gortba_> ademan..but say I want to download a program that's not in synaptic  that I have to get directly from someone's site...
<codi> Anyone know why anything i play in totem-gstreamer comes out square. even if it's a widescreen video
<nanda> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<codi> i can't find anything even remotely helpful through google
<ademan> gortba_: the repositories have pretty much every program you'd ever need, i've only once wanted a program that wasnt in synaptic, is there a specific program you have in mind?  (you can file a bug report requesting that it be added to the repositories)
<echosystm> has anyone seen ubuntustudio yet?
<variant> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> echosystm: ubuntustudio?
<gortba_> well...my daughter want to get AIM from AOL because that's what her friends use. I checked with synaptic and a search didn't turn up anything.
<gortba_> But AOL has a linux version on their site.
<piranesi> how can I change display position with ATI opensource driver? maybe It's an operation it can be done with alle the cards...
<zOap> I use dapper with k 2.6.15.25-386, which means fuse is a part of the kernel. I've installed the module in modconf, apt-get fuse-source and fuse-utils. but when I try to compile curlFTPfs I get error "no fuse"... what did I do wrong? modprobe -l fuse returns the path to fuse..
<echosystm> its a new version of ubuntu for music and designers
<ademan> gortba_: ubuntu has gaim and one other alternative
<variant> gortba_: use gaim, it is allreayd installed
<gortba_> Right...but can she connect with her friends on AOL?
<variant> gortba_: gaim supports most protocalls, yes she can connect to her friends on ail
<shwouchk> perplexity: any idea?
<variant> aol
<shwouchk> ideas*
<codi> is it gstreamer or totem that is distorting my video?
<variant> gortba_: when she puts her username/password in just make sure to select aim
<ademan> gortba_: Kopete and gaim both support AOL's chat network and protocol
<variant> gortba_: as the protocall
<GuHaSe> can anyone help me fix my sounds? xmms and mplayer work when i select oss as output, but nothing else has sound working. Selecting oss in gnome's sound config doesn't work, is there anything else i can do?
<ataq> is there not an AOL build for Linux?
<perplexity> shwouchk have you combed your dmesg to see if there are any signs of the card being detected? or /var/log/syslog to see if udev is failing to load the firmware?
<ademan> i was using gaim even BEFORE i switched to ubuntu :-)
<ademan> ataq: God i hope not...
<ademan> ataq: why do you ask?
<ataq> I dont like gaim too much
<ademan> ataq: might try out kopete
<ataq> Well I use aMSN for MSN
<lskd-255> codi, I hear gstreamer is a little finiky when totem is loaded along with it
<shwouchk> perplexity: Jan 31 12:15:08 Kosta-Book kernel: [17181542.744000]  ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5
<gortba_> thanks variant and ademan. I'll try it out.
<ataq> Kopete is nice but that means installing loads of KDE crap just for one app
<Tajmox> to answer my question, and for anyone who is interested, it's the $HISTFILESIZE and $HISTSIZE variables.   I just changed it from 500 to 5000
<perplexity> shwouchk have you googled that message?
<codi> is gstreamer able to play video without totem?
<shwouchk> perplexity: am
<ademan> ataq: true, but i'm sure at some point you'll want amarok :-)
<ataq> ademan, This is true, amarok is a beauty!
<lskd-255> codi, it should, are you talking about dvd?
<codi> no, avi's. all widescreens, but they come up square
<codi> how do i access gstreamer, is totem just a gui for gstreamer
<ademan> codi: pretty much , honestly totem is a pile of crap though, go grab MPlayer or VLC
<ataq> codi, do you want to play movies ya?
<ataq> codi, I go on ademan, VLC is the best
<codi> yah, does vlc use gstreamer?
<ademan> i don't believe so, but don't quote me on it
<ataq> codi, why does it matter?
<variant> ataq: no, it uses vlc.. supports all the codecs you can imagine out of the box
<variant> codi: no, it uses vlc.. supports all the codecs you can imagine out of the box
<cornelius> hi , how can I record screen as video in Ubuntu? what program show I install?
<codi> ah, so i don't need gstreamer codecs anymore
<ataq> variant, what do you mean?
<variant> codi: nope, not with vlc
<ataq> codi, no its all in the one
<dsa1> hi
<variant> codi: apt-get install istanbull
<ademan> !dpkg-architecture
<ataq> codi, its in the repos I believe?
<variant> cornelius: apt-get isntall istanbull
<ataq> or do you still have to add the repo?
<valehru> ok....I'm trying to install bcm4310 wifi, I have installed ndiswrapper, and also the driver.  When I go ndiswrapper -l I get: bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present.  However the eth1 is still not appearing in network manager.  What the hell do I do now?
<cornelius> variant: thanks :)
<dsa1> sorry someone can help me to install belkin usb adapter wireless??
<codi> i'm installing it now.
<variant> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ademan> anyone know what package dpkg-architecture is in?
<ataq> ademan, search on debian software for the package man, thats what I do
<dsa1> sorry someone can help me to install belkin usb adapter wireless??
<Timerever> Hi! I'm having a bunch of problems with a newly install:
<Timerever> 1. The GDM is at 1280x960 resoltuion dispite me setting the xorg.conf to first display 1024x768, so where the GDM config files with the resolution settings?
<perplexity> ademan: dpkg-dev: /usr/bin/dpkg-architecture
<ademan> perplexity: thanks a lot :-), how'd you find that?
<perplexity> dpkg -S dpkg-architecture
<perplexity> I happen to have it installed
<codi> Timerever: same problem i'm having. no matter what i do, i can't get 1440x900 to be default resolution
<Timerever> :'(
<perplexity> but usually I'd just use the debian packages search page, or ubuntu packages search page.. they rock
<Timerever> codi: solution?
<lskd-255> Timerever, system configuration in the menu Applications/SystemTools  might be where you want to look
<Timerever> none?
<ademan> perplexity: ah, thanks
<codi> nope
<ataq> codi, are you on an nvidia?
<codi> yes nvidia
<Timerever> me too
<Timerever> :-P
<dbglt_> I've set up ssh server to transfer files between one computer to another
<ataq> codi, use the nvidia-settings tool
<ademan> i'm about to go through the hell of installing the ATI binary drivers!
<dbglt_> is there an easy way to do this (prefer gui)
<dbglt_> ?
<codi> i did, and wrote the settings to x config
<lskd-255> ............... /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/resolution
<codi> restart, back to 1280x1024
<lskd-255> tinker there
<ataq> codi, as root? sudo nvidia-settings?
<bifiduspassif> bonjour desol je parle que le francais ... quelqu'un pourais m'aid a configur une carte wiffi "linksys wpc54G fr" j'ai essay des tuto  mais rien ne fonctione....
<ademan> dbglt_: you can connect to your ssh server through places->Connect To server
<codi> start a game, desktop goes to 800x600
<ademan> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shwouchk> perplexity: Driver 'ipw2200' needs updating - please use bus_type methods <--- any idea what that means?
<ataq> codi, ya that does suck, just try keep game and desktop resolutions the same
<Timerever> ataq: nvidia has no resoltuion settings
<perplexity> not really.. if that is part of the stock ubuntu kernel then something is not right in toy town though..
<bifiduspassif> merci ubotu
<ataq> Timerever, it does, yes
<Timerever> not in here then
<Timerever> anyway
<ataq> Timerever, what you using?
<Timerever> isn't there a GDM.conf file somehwere?
<shwouchk> perplexity: yep :(
<codi> how do i get vlc to be my default, and how do i uninstall totem
<perplexity> I can't really help there as I compile my own kernels and have installed my own firmware for the ipw2200..
<codi> says i have dependencies
<lskd-255> find an NVIDIA-settings.desktop file off the web and drop it into user share applications and you're golden
<ademan> codi: i believe ubuntu-desktop depends on totem, which is rediculous, but true
<perplexity> yes it does ademan, I recall trying to remove it also to bump up against that *teensy* dep..
<codi> what about setting vlc as default player?
<ademan> i say just leave it, as far as making vlc your default, next time you have a media file, right click on it and hit properties, there should be a "open with" tab or something like that, hid add, select vlc, and you should be able to double click on all files of that type and they'll open with vlc
<perplexity> shwouchk, what does locate ipw2200-ibss.fw return ?
<bef> does anyone know a program which spits out spiffy 3d visualisations like windows media player that works well in ubuntu?
<shwouchk> perplexity: /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic/ipw2200-ibss.fw
<codi> nope, still wants to use totem
<ademan> bef: well under gnome-screensaver the "euphoria" screensaver is real cool, as far as like visualizations, i honestly don't know
<codi> oh well, gotta get some sleep. continue the endless task of perfecting my ubuntu tomorrow
<codi> thanks for the help
<perplexity> shwouchk: have a read of this page and tell me which load scenario is closest to yours : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200
<bef> ademan: thanks, but im looking for something to watch while i listen to my tunes on banshee :p
<shwouchk> perplexity: its funny you should point me to a gentoo wiki
<ademan> bef: sorry :-( lol
<bef> does anyone know how to get files from my ipod (in banshee) onto my linux pc :p
<perplexity> well.. I've never used gentoo, but to be honest their wiki just rocks for fault finding.. these guys live, eat sleep and breathe (and regularly bleed by) the bleeding edge
<ademan> bef: i think you should be able to just open up the ipod "folder" and copy them over, if you want to do it within a media player, you might consider amarok, i know i know it's a KDE application, but it's well worth it
<ademan> bef: oh, also, xmms apparently has visualizations, not that that helps much though
<shwouchk> perplexity: heh... I just moved from gentoo because I decided to do some housecleaning and see whats out there... anyway, neither of the scenarios is very similar to mine
<ademan> gentoo is cool and all, but that "gentoo is for ricers" thing is 100% true
<perplexity> shwouchk, bugger.. can you pastebin the relevant bit of your dmesg for me?
<dromer> what is the linux equivalent for tracert?
<bef> ademan: thanks but ive tried and dont like amarok :P
<perplexity> dromer traceroute
<shwouchk> perplexity: sure
<ademan> ah, too bad, have you tried rhythmbox? iirc it's nearly identical to banshee
<perplexity> not promising anything, but I've spent enough hours farting about with the ipw2200, you never know
<dromer> perplexity: thnx
<mitcheloc> perplexity: do you still happen to be around?
<perplexity> yup
<Xif> ok, so .bash_profile is for login shells, and .bashrc for non-login shells. What if I want to EXPORT a variable for both?
<mitcheloc> i was able to find out this information: http://pastebin.ca/334095
<ademan> Xif: wow, haha, a bit over my head, anyways there's a #bash channel here on freenode if you're interested
<perplexity> my .bash_profile links to .bashrc so I just put them in there
<perplexity> bewdy mitcheloc. Now the issue is you appear to need the usb-serial module to be able to talk to the device (according to that page you pointed me at previously)
<Xif> ademan: thanks
<mneptok> Xif: use .profile
<shwouchk> perplexity: http://pastebin.com/872003
<Xif> mneptok: you mean, create ~/.profile and put the settings there?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: hm okay, i need to go offline again, that devices file wasn't being created
<mneptok> Xif: ~/.profile is sourced for all X shells
<mitcheloc> i think that i need your mount command to get it
<Xif> mneptok: cool, thanks.
<perplexity> yes, unless it's in the init scripts or fstab you will want to mount it by hand
<perplexity> either way, try loading the usbserial module (I never remember if it has the '-' in it) and see what happens
<Xif> mneptok: (tha's exactly what I was looking for)
<mneptok> Xif: we broke .bash_profile with the switch to dash in Edgy. i have a regression patch coming.
* mneptok needs to do that this week :/
<Xif> mneptok: ah, well, I'm on Dapper LTS anyways, but good to know ;)
<mitcheloc> perplexity: okay, i needed to come back online for that command, i assume it needs to create the "ttyACM0" device right?
<perplexity> ok shwouchk, that looks like an ugly driver issue..
<shwouchk> perplexity: :(
<mitcheloc> okay thanks, brb
<shwouchk> perplexity: never had ipw2200 driver issues in gentoo
<lounge> anyone know the name of the app to update users/groups settings in Xubuntu?
<perplexity> something like that mitcheloc.. I would expect ttyUSBx or similar, but dmesg and a diff of /dev should tell you pretty quickly
<perplexity> shwouchk, I've never had ipw2200 driver issues in self-compiled kernels.. but it appears that it happens. I'd open a bug on the ubuntu bug tracker
<ademan> hey after i install the ATI drivers, in xorg.conf do i change the driver line to fglrx?
<variant> lounge: usermod
<Xif> mneptok: there should probably be a shell-independant name for those scripts.
<shwouchk> perplexity: and what should I do meanwhile? ndiswrapper?
<lounge> thanks variant - why they dont give the command name in the nmenu's is beyond me - would help massively in educating the people--- and that, surely is what keeps linux away from wind*ws!
<nothlit> mneptok: i was told the user terminal is still bash though
<perplexity> no idea.. I've never used non-native drivers.. my solution (coz I always like to push in tacks with 10 pound hammers) would be to compile my own kernel and use that ;)
<piranesi> ademan the line should automatically change
<variant> lounge: that is a command line program, not a graphical interface
<shwouchk> perplexity: what annoys me very much is that in 6.06 it worked out of the box
<lounge> Oops! variant - you know the gui used?
<variant> lounge: yeah i know what you mean, "change something with something" then you come to do that something without the menu and you don't know how
<SurfnKid> hello whats the command to make JPG photos viewable with CHMOD
<variant> lounge: I don't know if xfce has a gui for that.. what is it you want to do exactly?
<perplexity> shwouchk, I guess regressions happen. You would think the ipw2200 is common enough that it didn't, but <shrug>
<variant> SurfnKid: chmod changes the permissions of file.. it's not an image viewer
<SurfnKid> variant: yes, just need them to be chmod so I can see them thru my server
<variant> SurfnKid: that doesn't make sense
<arn_> how can i enable SSL connections in my Ubantu, so that people can connect to my PC using putty?
<SurfnKid> variant: nevermind
<SurfnKid> :)
<variant> SurfnKid: your user doesn't have the correct permissions to view the files?
<variant> arn_: that would be ssh
<shwouchk> perplexity: you'd also think that it is common enough that i'd find someone who did it, but google isn't helpful
<perplexity> arn_: apt-get install shh
<SurfnKid> variant: the files are on my server
<variant> arn_: open-ssh
<variant> SurfnKid: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<SurfnKid> variant: when I access them via http they dont have permissions
<SurfnKid> ssh? for what,  you mean apache?
<perplexity> shwouchk, perhaps.. I believe the ubuntu kernel guys are pretty responsive.. file a bug and see what happens
<variant> arn_: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<lounge> a few things with user accounts.... add user, groups etc... there is one - if i open it, is there a way to point at the window and click to find the app name? I can get it with the menu - but need the permissions and don't want to log out from here... :/
<SurfnKid> ok
<variant> SurfnKid: sorry, wrong nick
<SurfnKid> variant: how do i change it to 777
<SurfnKid> i forget
<variant> SurfnKid: don't change to 777.. that means anyone can read write and execute them.. which means anyone can install applications
<arn_> SurfnKid, i want other people to connect to my PC using putty. now its not connecting
<variant> SurfnKid: chmod 775 /path/to/*.jpg
<mneptok> arn_: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<variant> lounge: there is a command, can't remember it off the top of my head
<lounge> ok - thanks variant - have to have a word with those x guys ;)
<variant> lounge: amusingly enough, the command is xwininfo
<variant> lounge: http://www.xfree86.org/current/xwininfo.1.html
<tkp> how can I find out what package installed a partular file?
<shwouchk> perplexity: should I use ndiswrapper meanwhile?
<lskd-255> tkp, in aptitude you can view dependencies
<perplexity> if it works for you shwouchk, I guess that makes sense. I've never used it
<tkp> lskd-255: with apt?
<lskd-255> no, it's by using the aptitude gui in terminal
<arn_> mneptok, i installed openssh-server. can people make SSL tunnel using that?
<lskd-255> well not really gui, sorry, I misspoke
<tkp> ah. nice. never saw that before
<mneptok> arn_: SSH tunnel?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: it seems tat everything else is working but the problem is that the usbserial module will not load the device
<mitcheloc> the command returns nothing interesting
<SurfnKid> variant: hehe thanks, i figured it out it helps to delay your answer, so i actually look into it lol
<SurfnKid> works good
<arn_> mneptok:  yes.
<nothlit> arn_: they can make an ssh tunnel, but not ssl encryption
<arn_> ohh, ok
<mneptok> arn_: sure. the server doesn't really care.
<mneptok> arn_: ssh != ssl
<mitcheloc> perplexity: i think this means that usbserial is not locating the device?
<tkp> but I have a particular file on disk, and want to know what package installed it... how can I do that?
<shwouchk> perplexity: can I install a newer kernel? (like 2.6.19)
<perplexity> mitcheloc, sorry on the phone
<Werdnum> hello, I've got a disk image that I got from dd | gzip > somefile.img.gz -- and I need to get a file off it; I'd rather not uncompress it or image it onto anything, is there an easy way to read straight out of the file?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: no problem, is it possible that i need to "mknod" the usb serial port in the evdo card?
<mitcheloc> i looked up "modprobe usbserial" and found this page -- http://www.evdoforums.com/thread3560.html
<mitcheloc> it's just not creating the device
<Pooky> leave it to exchange to make my transition to linux a serious pain in my ass.
<ben_underscore> hmm....exchange
<persen> is ubuntu edgy known to be unstable?
<Pooky> Microsofts mail/calendar groupware type server
<variant> persen: no
<variant> persen: the opposite
<ademan> !ati
<ben_underscore> Pooky: yeah I know, I have to use the damn thing at work, it is horrible
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mneptok> !language > Pooky
<Pooky> ben_underscore, are you using evolution?
<persen> Well, my ubuntu freezes randomly and apps (especially xmms/flash) crashes.
<ben_underscore> Pooky: yep, not against Exchange though, via POP3
<Pooky> ben_underscore, ah, my issue is with how evolution handles public folders on exchange servers
<Pooky> evolution seems to only want to show me the top level of any folder
<persen> And, how do i put my msttcorefonts into play? Restarting X doesnt do it. All this problems is very frustrating, done everything i found in the !fonts too.
<ben_underscore> Pooky: Get the users to migrate to SharePoint :-p
<Pooky> ben_underscore, haha, I wish, it's a major university
<ben_underscore> Pooky: ha ha
<Jenz> are there any drivers for SIS graphic cards out there for Ubuntu?
<Pooky> I tried joining #evolution, and that was kind of fruitless
<ben_underscore> Pooky: I work at a major corporate in Oz, and we used to have Lotus Notes. Very nice, ran on Solaris and Windoze. Then we "upgraded" to Exchange/Outlook. What a mess.
<Pooky> ben_underscore, ugh!
<triagain> Good morning; this is my first time in the room
<ben_underscore> Pooky: We now run something like 10 Xeon blades for the Exchange servers when a single RedHat blade could have handled it running Notes
<Pooky> ben_underscore, haha, yeah, I've seen the networking diagrams for my work for the exchange servers, it's mind boggling just how many machines they need just for storage.
<Xif> po0f: BTW, I fixed the GVim problem I had earlier. The source of the problem was that I didn't have 'i' ("use vim Icon") as part of my guioptions string
<Werdnum> how can I figure out if my kernel has support for the loopback device?
<draco> hi@all
<Xif> po0f: Appearantly, if you remove the i in .gvimrc, GVim loads with a generic icon. Setting the i then within the GVim session won't change that.
<Pooky> ben_underscore, know of any other freenode channels that are good for general linux support?
<perplexity> mitcheloc, you still about? Yes, it looks like there are no rules or daemons creating the devices. Depending if the usb-serial driver is actually attaching to the device. Are you running udev ?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: not sure, but i think i got a hint
<triagain> hello draco
<perplexity> shwouchk: don't sure how you install/compile newer kernels doing it the ubuntu way, but that may well make the problem go away
<mitcheloc> the distro ships with a template /etc/ppp/peers/1xevdo file -- in this file the device is listed as /dev/usb/tts/0, but in /etc/ppp/peers/EVDO it is listed as /dev/cellmodem
<ben_underscore> Pooky: not really sorry. I am just popping past.... but I recall some open source groupware that interfaces to Exchange and then you can use IMAP on top of that ... could you do that?
<shwouchk> perplexity: I see
<shwouchk> perplexity: thanks
<mitcheloc> perplexity: is it possible the distro is auto attaching the device to /dev/cellmodem? i have checked for it in /dev/usb/tts/0 but could not find it there
<shwouchk> anyone knows whats the correct 'ubuntu' way to upgrade the kernel?
<mitcheloc> i have see cellmodem in the /dev/* list the entire time before and after card insert, how would i know if it is present?
<Pooky> ben_underscore, nah, I need a specific exchange feature, which is their public folders. I've got email and calendar working just fine.
<perplexity> /dev/usb/tts/0 sounds a bit like devfs. you can try the usual suspects with minicom I guess, see if you can talk to the modem.
<perplexity> at a pinch you can cat the device. If it's present and working cat should just hang waiting for input, if not it should die with an error message
<mitcheloc> perplexity: okay, i'll brb
<mitcheloc> perplexity: thanks, good tip
<server3> Hi all
<incorrect> ok finally my desktop doesn't bore the shit out of me
<server3> Why there's no named in list of packages (Ubuntu 6.06)?
<sapage__> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> server3: no named?
<server3> Yes, I have no "named" daemon
<^Wildstar^> hello boys someone checked the last beryl's svn?
<perplexity> server3: bind
<Flannel> ^Wildstar^: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support
<^Wildstar^> thank you Flannel
<server3> Thanx, but why not named?
<nothlit> ^Wildstar^: if building directly from the svn yourself, you should talk to #beryl
<perplexity> because it's the bind name server.. it provides named
<^Wildstar^> thank you too nothlit
<aalhamad> I have added 2 accounts in thunderbird, Hopfully i got them both working fine. My problem is i have both of them in the same Local folder and inbox, etc. I want to seprate them and have them bothe in separated layout. How can i do that? plz help?
<murd3r2> is there anyone here that knows a little delphi?
<perplexity> oooo yah murd3r2.. have not used it in a while tho..
<aalhamad> I have added 2 accounts in thunderbird, Hopfully i got them both working fine. My problem is i have both of them in the same Local folder and inbox, etc. I want to seprate them and have them bothe in separated layout. How can i do that? plz help?
<perplexity> I can't find the options aalhamad, but when you create the accounts you are asked if you want them in the global inbox.. therein lies the secret
<murd3r2> <perplexity: how do i insert several lines of code into the actual source?
<zOap> what was the name that translated keypress to values? eg I want to find out what value my "internet button" is...? I'm having problems configuring it in xfce...
<murd3r2> not a string, but you know, many many lines
<zOap> the name of the app that is..
<perplexity> murd3r2, if you have the source, and you have delphi then it's easy. Just load the source and type/paste it in.
<perplexity> zOap: showkey ?
<murd3r2> perplexity: do you know?
<Xif> Where do X11 mouse themes get stored?
<murd3r2> what do you mean paste it oin?
<perplexity> I know how to edit and recompile delphi projects, yes.. which is what you are doing if you are inserting lines in the source.. can you be more specific murd3r2 ?
<zOap> perplexity, thanks:)
<murd3r2> yes, i want to compare the text of a memo with a predefined template
<murd3r2> where the template contains several lines of text
<murd3r2> strings
<murd3r2> and i have to programatically set the template
<perplexity> Oh, .. well, you can easily retrieve the lines from the memo component and just do a string compare.
<zee780> hi
<krel> On a fresh install of 6.10, after updating, is it expected behavior for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic to core on install?
<perplexity> don't have delphi handy right now to give you the exact property tho
<murd3r2> thats kinda what i need :/
<zee780> I did a dist-upgrade on my edgy yesterday and the fonts fucked up
<krel> I mean, is this problem happening to other people, and is there a known solution?
<perplexity> well, type the name into the delphi editor and let it help you autocomplete, or just lookup the object in the delphi help files to get the property.. they are very detailed
<zee780> I use other language in my ubuntu but I WANT the main language English and now it's fucked up too
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zee780> any idea how can I turn it back to normal
<perplexity> murd3r2 you may have to iterate through all the lines in the component and check them one by one.. but it's not hard and it's all in the help file.
<Lynoure> zee780: I'm not on edgy but if you tell people just in what way your problem manifests itself, someone might help
<shwouchk> is there a tool to determine the best apt server for me to connect to? my country's is pretty slow
<lafiel> hi, I have two hard drives in my system. The master hard drive has an old installation of windows and the slave has ubuntu edgy. My master drive is failing and is going to conk out soon. However, it also has GRUB on it. How do I transfer it to the slave drive?
<zee780> manifest itself, hmm I did a disupgrade and it happend...
<incorrect> has anyone been able to get flgrx to work with a docked laptop with an external screen?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: back and i have progress, apparently usbserial was already loaded and was in use by "airprime" when i rmmoded airprime and the usbserial and re modprobed it two new devices were created /dev/ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1
<perplexity> lafiel, why not remove the master drive, reconfigure the slave as master and re-install grub using the livecd ?
<perplexity> that sounds more like it mitcheloc
<mitcheloc> perplexity: now it seems that pppd won't work with either, and i'm not sure which one is correct
<perplexity> does that system have minicom on it ?
<zee780> ii  language-pack-en                 6.10+20061130                        translation updates for language Englishii  language-pack-en-base            6.10+20061019                        translations for language English
<lafiel> perplexity: Sounds fine. Does the live CD have a utility for this?
<mitcheloc> following the instructions here http://www.sagrad.com/info/EVDO/ i'm supposed to have a ttyACM0 device
<zee780> i hope u dont put utf8 2 the distrib
<perplexity> yes lafiel, it's how it installs in the first place :)
<mitcheloc> typing minicom in the command line gives file not found?
<incorrect> wow i am amazed that beryl hasn't crashed
<perplexity> bummer.. that comes in handy with configuring serial devices..
<Dimensions> hiya guys ... i was cloning my computer hdd with dd command yesterday i left it on and now i checked my external usb hdd but there are only 153 files copied showing 349 GB space used while my external hdd has only 160 GB space ... the files it has copied are donno from where they came from as i dont see them on original disk ... my command was sudo dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/sde1 bs=1M  (my source hdd is 40 Gb usb Hdd is 160 GB)
<krel> (small paste follows): Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic (2.6.17.7-10.1) ...
<krel> Bus error (core dumped)
<krel> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<krel> anyone know anything about this at all?
<lafiel> perplexity: ah. So what should I do exactly.. I disconnect master, make slave master, boot off live CD, select start / install Ubuntu, ubuntu boots up... and then what?
<perplexity> krel a bus error is usually a sign of flaky hardware.. have you run memtest ?
<krel> hum, it was perfectly fine until I updated
<perplexity> lafiel, at this point I'm out of help, as I'd drop to a terminal and install grub by hand.. does the livecd have a repair option ?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: is udev getting in the way? i don't understand why i'm getting two tty devices when this guy only got one
<mitcheloc> specifically confusing is why he gets a strange name on his
<lafiel> perplexity: No idea. I'm not using it at the moment.
<perplexity> I think he created his manually.. whereas udev is creating yours. One of them is likely to work, you just need some way of talking to them to find out which
<krel> hm
<lafiel> perplexity: how about via the terminal?
<shwouchk> is there a tool to determine the best apt server for me to connect to? my country's is pretty slow
<krel> i'll run memtest though
<perplexity> lafiel you really need to read and understand man grub, but grub-install will likely make it easy for you.
<mitcheloc> perplexity: could my card be different, it's a REV 1 card 3702 when his is a REV 0 card 3701
<mitcheloc> maybe the two serial interfaces have to be bundled into one interface? (or am i reaching here)
<lafiel> perplexity: I see. Also, will making my current slave the master screw up the hard drive designations ? hdb will no longer be correct, I think.
<perplexity> mitcheloc: you could try a variant of what is listed here : http://www.ipodlinux.org/Serial_Port#Testing_the_serial_port
<mitcheloc> looking
<perplexity> perhaps send the modem an ATZ and see if you get a response
<perplexity> correct lafiel, so you will want to edit your /etc/fstab also
<Pooky> is it possible to install older versions of a software suite?
<mitcheloc> perplexity: thanks, checking now
<mitcheloc> bbiab
<lafiel> perplexity: ouch.
<lafiel> perplexity: ok mate. Thanks for your help!
<perplexity> good luck lafiel
<lafiel> :)
<lafiel> later - I'll try this tomorrow when I'm on my laptop and the desktop is free.
<lafiel> thanks again
<mm_> hi, I'm searching for some pop up program that will show an dialog (preferrably very annoying as it will be used for alerts) any hints?
<SoftIce> hi, ssh-keygen is missing
<SoftIce> what package can i re-install to replace this missing binary ?
<fotoflo> can i creat a RAM disk in ubuntu?
<coNP> SoftIce: openssh-client?
<ataq> in the repos whats the difference between all the Linux Kernels, is there any performance variations?
<SoftIce> coNP nope
<coNP> SoftIce: do you use Dapper?
<perplexity> SoftIce: openssh-client: /usr/bin/ssh-keygen
<perplexity> damn.. must read ahead
<persen> anyone using edgy + Eclipse (Java IDE), everything in the editor runs so slow (i've turned of validation-as-i-type but it didnt improve performance). Any tips ?
<d0dge_> What do you like about rxvt?
<bloodknight> If I want to switch from connecting to the internet via dhcp (a router) to direct (pppoe), what package should I reconfigure?
<SoftIce> perplexity: nope, ive just instaled it
<SoftIce> and no ssh-keygen
<perplexity> interesting, which distribution are you on ?
<coNP> SoftIce: there is
<coNP> SoftIce: in Edgy
<coNP> SoftIce: are you running Dapper?
<perplexity> it's there in dapper too
* coNP also thinks so
<Timerever> anyone knows if the composite extension is installed by default in the latest (x)ubuntu? I don't have the xcompmgr command
<perplexity> dpkg -S ssh-keygen return openssh-client
<SoftIce> yes edgy
<SoftIce> sorry the openssh-client package was corrupt
<SoftIce> i removed it out of /var/*
<SoftIce> and re-install and it works
<SoftIce> thanks.
<SoftIce> when i did an apt-cache search ssh-keygen it showed openssh-client
<SoftIce> thats why i couldnt work it out
<perplexity> odd.. dpkg usually complains *loudly* about corrupted packages.. anyway, glad its solved
<Vuen> hey all, i'm confused. i have a makefile with a "clean:" which is supposed to remove compiled files. but whenever i type "make clean", it just tells me "clean is up to date" and doesn't actually remove anything
<Vuen> anyone know what's up?
<coNP> Vuen: usually clean does not mean to remove compiled files, only the intermediate ones
<coNP> Vuen: check if there is a "distclean", "reallyclean", etc target
<Vuen> coNP: regardless, the point is that it's not doing anything at all
<Vuen> coNP: no see i made this makefile.
<coNP> Vuen: pastebin it :)
<Vuen> http://pastebin.ca/334152
<coNP> what about removing - before rm? :)
<Vuen> i tried that
<Vuen> i just added the - two minutes ago because i saw some site that had it on one of its examples
<mitcheloc> perplexity: SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vuen> it didn't help :(
<Vuen> the problem is it doesn't run any commands at all that i put in there
<perplexity> sounds good mitcheloc.. details details ??
<mitcheloc> perplexity: it's working :), it wasn't working because it was foobared, after restarting it and typing the command very carefully it's working!!!!
<Vuen> it just says:  make: `clean' is up to date.
<coNP> Vuen: sure
<coNP> you should remove the "clean" file
<krel> perplexity: passed memtest, 100%
<mitcheloc> all the serial ports were messed up and in use or not responding, so the reboot worked, the ipod port test did not help though
<coNP> and make a target .PHONY and add clean, i.e. write a line
<coNP> .PHONY: clean
<Vuen> coNP: oh. you mean because i have another script called clean, it's not doing it?
<krel> also, everything else installs fine, it's only that one thing that cores on install...
<Vuen> wow. that's funny
<Vuen> i'm an idiot
<mitcheloc> perplexity: so it seems that the shipped airprime module was getting in the way....
<perplexity> krel that was a quick memtest.. I leave mine 24 hrs.. but anyway.. you could try and install the package manually using dpkg and strace it to see where it's bombing..
<coNP> Vuen: sure
<coNP> Vuen: I mean the script :), not that you are an idiot, of course
<mitcheloc> perplexity: now all i have to do is figure out how to route between eth0 and um ppp0 and i'll have a functional evdo wifi router :)
* mitcheloc dances around
<perplexity> nice work mitcheloc.. it's always good when a plan comes together
<krel> oh, i just let it go for one pass, heh
<Vuen> coNP: what's the .PHONY for?
<perplexity> mitcheloc, set up a bridge, or use iptables and enable NAT.. (my preferred option)
<coNP> Vuen: it is a special target for targets that are not files
<mitcheloc> perplexity: for the moment i'd just like to masquarade, i think now that i have a proof of concept, i'll figure out how to get usbserial up and running on a m0n0wall when i have time -- that will provide me with a very decent GUI (if this is possible)
<mitcheloc> the shipped pyramid linux http interface is fairly poor
<perplexity> yup.. I was reading that ipcop will do a nice job of it also..
<mitcheloc> ipcop has built in support for usb modules/evdo cards?
<coNP> does it work now, Vuen?
<Vuen> coNP: yep, everything works great. thanks for the help
<perplexity> according to this http://kenkinder.com/evdo-pc5740/
<Poromenos> how can i have samba ask for a password on specific shares with share-level security
<Poromenos> ?
<coNP> yw, Vuen
<perplexity> anyway mitcheloc, nice work.. I'm off home now. best of luck
<mitcheloc> perplexity: thanks for the link, i'll try m0n0 first as i'm using it at multiple sites, thank you very much for your help :)
<axa-axa> Hi. I've bought ordinary USB optical mouse and converter from USB to PS/2, but when I use converter mouse doesnt work, and when I stick it in USB without converter, my USB Sagem (ueagle-atm) modem works but refuses to connect, it connects only when mouse isnt in the USB slot. What the hell is happening, I thought Lilnux evolved from this trivial problems!?? Sorry I'm a little frustrated, because everything works well in either way in Wind
<axa-axa> ows.
<persen> Whats a good mp3 player except from xmms?
<coNP> persen: amarok :)
<Poromenos> persen: amarok
<Poromenos> it's like itunes, but without the gay
<[ATM] NS> amarok
<persen> its for KDE?
<[ATM] NS> yes
<coNP> yep
<coNP> but I run it under GNOME
<persen> Ok
<Vuen> amarok is so incredibly sexy
<mneptok> Poromenos: please do not use gay as a pejorative.
<christopherl> someone know how to change the color of the hostname in Gnome terminal?
<[ATM] NS> u can also run it under GNOME, with the QT-libraries installed, i think
<Poromenos> how can i have samba ask for a password on specific shares with share-level security?
<coNP> sure, I run it
<[ATM] NS> editing yout $PROMPT variable
<[ATM] NS> but i use C-shell, so I don't know exactly how
<coNP> Poromenos: how do you configure samba?
<Poromenos> coNP: from the smb.conf
<coNP> christopherl: do you use bash?
<persen> But, anyone using Eclipse (Java IDE, version 3.2 with WTP), while im editing a JSP its sooo slow even when i browse the document.. Anyone know of any tricks to speed it up? Im having a XP 2200+, 1GB comp. so it should work ok. It worked much better when i ran Win XP on this box.
<christopherl> coNP: what's bash?
<persen> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<[ATM] NS> chisotopherl: its a shell.
<coNP> christopherl: okay, based on this question, I suppose you are running bash :)
<christopherl> yes
<coNP> no offense meant, this is the default :)
<Milan80_> Hi again.
<Milan80_> My connection broke, so please forgive me for repeating question. My USB mouse doesnt work with converter to PS/2, but my USB ADSL Sagem (ueagle-atm) modem does. When I stick (on restart) mouse in USB without PS/2 converter, then mouse works, modems seems to work but refuses to connect. Everything works like a charm in Windows XP.
<illriginal> hey guys i have nvidia-glx installed but i also have this drvier installed: Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic
<illriginal> should i get rid of the Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic
<Milan80_> Can someone please help wth this?
<riotkittie> files in lost+found... can i delete them? i could really use that 12mb of space :x
<coNP> christopherl: if you are still interested, I show you a possibility to colorize hostname
<christopherl> coNP: yes please show me
<zee780> is there any ncurses based language config tool?
<zee780> is there any ncurses based language config tool?
<zee780> is there any ncurses based language config tool?
<mneptok> zee780: please do not repeat
<daviey> I want to install a fresh install of ubuntu on a different partition.  However, i want to share the /home folder.  Do i need to 'create' the users on the new install, or will they just be recognised?
<fotoflo> Anyone know if its possible to create a RAM disk in ubuntu?
<[ATM] NS> deviey: u can just mount the /home partition on your new install :-)
<mneptok> daviey: you need to create them
<zee780> omg u stupid disabled fuckheads
<variant> fotoflo: yep
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<fotoflo> variant: is there documentation?
<daviey> mneptok, is it safe?  It won't overwrite the exsisting folder will it?
<coNP> daviey: you can copy them if you want to
<christopherl> coNP:you still there?
<fotoflo> variant, whats it called?
<mneptok> daviey: do not format the partition
<daviey> coNP, whats the easyiest way?
<coNP> christopherl: sorry I am lookinf for the script
<[ATM] NS> deviey: is the /home on a seperate partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.zeebrothers.*]  by mneptok
<Milan80_> Anyone? Please, I can use either mouse or modem.
<daviey> mneptok, i know that ;)  But if i adduser, will it replace the folder?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mneptok> daviey: no
<[ATM] NS> deviey: then u can just do mount /dev/hda3 /home or something (if your home partition is on hda3)
<daviey> mneptok, winner... thnks
<coNP> daviey: in fact if there are not too many users, I would recommand creating them again on the new system
<mneptok> daviey: via con Fitos
<mneptok> +r
<daviey> [ATM] NS, i can do it as part of the install, can't i?
<[ATM] NS> deviey: i guess so...
<daviey> ctrl + alt + backspace is too easy to press together!!!!!
<coNP> :)
<[ATM] NS> daviey: lol :-)
<[ATM] NS> daviey: the only 3 keys u need on Windows ... :-)
<daviey> So i will not need to rename /home/$(USER) adduser then rename back to original?  I can just adduser
<Milan80_> My USB mouse doesnt work with converter to PS/2, but my USB ADSL Sagem (ueagle-atm) modem does. When I stick (on restart) mouse in USB without PS/2 converter, then mouse works, modems seems to work but refuses to connect. Everything works like a charm in Windows XP.
<coNP> daviey: you dont't need to rename
<daviey> [ATM] NS, yeah, but you get no warning - suddenly X just disapears
<daviey> coNP, thanks
<coNP> christopherl: I found something, not the real, though
<[ATM] NS> daviey: just do adduser and then copy home dir
<Vuen> daviey: there's an option you can add to your xorg.conf to disable ctrl+alt+backspace. it's called something like Option "DontZap" "True", you put it in serverlayout... google it to find it
<christopherl> coNP: ok
<daviey> Vuen, i think i will.  It is useful - but not *that* useful
<daviey> [ATM] NS, why would i copy my home dir?
<coNP> I suggest you to mount that partition as /home on the new system
<daviey> [ATM] NS, i want to share it - from the same partition
<[ATM] NS> oh, sorry, yes, i meant what coNP said
<daviey> thanks guys
<coNP> yw, daviey
<[ATM] NS> np :-)
<Poromenos> how can i set a password on specific shares with share-level security?
<Poromenos> in samba
<coNP> christopherl: you should write the following in your .bashrc: export PS1="$USER_COLOR"$'\u'"$TERMCOLOUR_CANCEL"$'@'"$HOST_COLOR"$'\h'"$TERMCOLOUR_CANCEL"$':\w\$ '
<christopherl> coNP: if I write that, what color do I get?
<Fanskapet> anyone here using beryl?
<huascar80> how can i install Java sdk on an ubuntu amd64? Synaptic doesn't shows it as a package!
<Vuen> Fanskapet: yep
<Poromenos> Fanskapet: i am
<cornelius> huascar80:  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<daviey> Can i burn a cd-r image to a dvd-rw?
<Milan80_> Anyone ?
<coNP> christopherl: I will pastebin a script that does that
<christopherl> coNP:thanks
<Milan80_> Can someone please give me some advice about my problem?...
<huascar80> cornelius: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<huascar80> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<tom47> Milan80 what is the problem?
<huascar80> is only available from another source
<Vuen> Fanskapet: did you have a question there?
<shwouchk_> how do I update my kernel in ubuntu?
<Vuen> shwouchk_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Vuen> shwouchk_: in other words, your kernel is updated automatically.
<huascar80> I'd install the 32 bits version but don't know how :((
<cornelius> huascar80: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/java.html
<Milan80_> tom47: My USB mouse doesnt work with converter to PS/2, but my USB ADSL Sagem (ueagle-atm) modem does. When I stick (on restart) mouse in USB without PS/2 converter, then mouse works, modems seems to work but refuses to connect. Everything works like a charm in Windows XP.
<huascar80> cornelius: thx reading....
<cornelius> huascar80: :)
<LePrinceCharmant> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shwouchk_> Vuen: I need a newer version - this one clashes with both ipw2200 and ndiswrapper
<Vuen> shwouchk_: what version do you have?
<Fanskapet> Vuen: ahh yes sorry.
<coNP> christopherl: http://pastebin.ca/334193
<Fanskapet> Vuen: im at work :P kinda busy :P
<cool-freak> help please
<christopherl> coNP: thanks
<tom47> Milan80 hope someone can help
<Fanskapet> Vuen: Beryl minimizes all my windows while changing workspace.
<Fanskapet> Vuen: then it maximizes them when i change back to the previus workspace.
<coNP> christopherl: just ask if you have any questions about that; credits go to a fellow student )
<Fanskapet> is this some settings in beryl ?
<Fanskapet> im running beryl + xfce
<fulat2k_> hi folks, any idea what i need to do to un-fubar the suspend computer feature after i've installed and removed beryl?  was working fine b4 that.
<christopherl> coNP:ok
<shwouchk_> Vuen: 2.6.17
<Vuen> Fanskapet: hmm, that's wierd. have you got the desktop cube working?
<Milan80_> tom47: My USB mouse doesnt work with converter to PS/2, but my USB ADSL Sagem (ueagle-atm) modem does. When I stick (on restart) mouse in USB without PS/2 converter, then mouse works, modems seems to work but refuses to connect. Everything works like a charm in Windows XP.
<Milan80_> My USB mouse doesnt work with converter to PS/2, but my USB ADSL Sagem (ueagle-atm) modem does. When I stick (on restart) mouse in USB without PS/2 converter, then mouse works, modems seems to work but refuses to connect. Everything works like a charm in Windows XP.
<Vuen> shwouchk_: 2.6.17-10 is the latest version...
<Xif> Is there a way to list all of gconf's keybindings?
<Pooky> I resolved my evolution issue, it turns out, you can go into outlook or any other MS exchange client, and set up your favorites there, and they'll reflect into Evolution without trouble.
<Fanskapet> Vuen: hmm haven't tryed that one yet.
<Vuen> Fanskapet: try turning on either the cube or the plane.
<Pooky> Now if only I didn't have to install VMware/Windows/Outlook to resolve that, I would have considered it a viable solution.
<Fanskapet> Vuen: but should work, beryl is active and all the effects are working. that i've tried..
<shwouchk> Vuen: no, 2.6.19 is
<Fanskapet> Vuen: hmm ok can't do that now though since I am at work :)
<krel> ...
<cool-freak> my ubuntu restarts during the night,i can undestand why
<cool-freak> :s
<coNP> cool-freak: you can or you cannot? :)
<cool-freak> cant
<krel> the description says linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic is "Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic"
<cool-freak> sorry about that
<krel> but I'm not on a 64 bit system... why is it trying to install this -_-
<Vuen> krel: it means x86 or 64.
<krel> ah.  i was hoping it wasn't necessary ;/
<Vuen> krel: you need that module for certain wireless cards (atheros) and for nvidia/ati proprietary 3d drivers
<tom47> cool-freak a bios setting can sometimes cause this .... "wake on LAN"
<krel> ati drivers, what I need it for
<tom47> or similar
<IdleOne> morning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> morning IdleOne
<Milan80_> in my /etc/rc.local I have modprobe eagle_usb; modprobe ueagle_atm; modprobe usbatm; modprobe br2684; br2684 - 0 -b -a 8.35 (';' is instead od newline)
<valehru> hey guys, I have the bcm43xx-fwcutter installed and working....whats the maximum bitrate that it can achieve?
<valehru> I currently have it set to about 24M and it seems pretty damm slow.
<shwouchk> Vuen: I want to compile my kernel
<Milan80_> Can someone please help me solve my problem (this is the last time I'm trying...) ?
<tom47> shwouchk you may want to look at this but please consider the very first sentence very carefully before using your own kernelhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fateminasab> I installed X-moto and it worked but when i tried to quit the game the computer hanged. What should i do?
<vlt> Hello. I'm running ubuntu 2.6.17-10-generic (SMP) on intel dual core cpu. After resuming from Suspend or Hibernate mode the 2nd cpu always runs on full speed. What is responsible for this behavior? How to correct that?
<tom47> shwouchk you may want to look at this but please consider the very first sentence very carefully before using your own kernel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<incorrect> is there an apt command to purge uninstalled apps?
<Milan80_> tom47: Any ideas about my problem?
<jrib> incorrect: no
<tom47> Milan80 sorry no
<incorrect> is there a anyone to mass purge?
<jrib> incorrect: sudo apt-get --purge remove package1 package2 ...
<Vuen> incorrect: not that i know of
<shwouchk> Vuen: well, since the stock kernel can load neither the ipw2200 nor the ndiswrapper modules and I absolutely need wifi I don't have much choice - do I ?
<Vuen> shwouchk: what actually goes wrong with the stock kernel?
<shwouchk> Vuen: http://pastebin.com/872003 for ipw2200
<incorrect> remove leaves so much crap around
<shwouchk> Vuen: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument... for ndiswrapper
<Vuen> shwouchk: hmm, that's very strange. sorry, i don't know how to compile the kernel
<Vuen> shwouchk: there's probably a good document on it at help.ubuntu.com
<michiel_> hello
<michiel_> I have a problem with compiling for other modules then my running kernel
<fateminasab> I installed X-moto and it worked but when i tried to quit the game the computer hanged. What should i do?
<michiel_> I mean, i can compile modules for my running kernel, but not for an other kernel from which I have the sourcecode
<biotrox> hello everyone
<biotrox> hows your day..?
<michiel_> I want to compile "fuse" as module for the kernel 2.6.16.5 and I'm running 2.6.19.2. I have the source in /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.5
<mabU> hey
<michiel_> I have a correct .config in the sourcetree and also run "make prepare; make modules_prepare"
<sebastienb> !wiki envy
<michiel_> when i'm in de main directory of the fuse source i run the following command "./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-2.6.16.5"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebastienb> oh, sorry, it is not the good chan.
<michiel_> it will compile, but I can't insmod it on the kernel, because it's of unknown structure
<michiel_> does anyone know what could be the problem?
<DYnamo_> Im trying to setup a folder structure for my newsgroup. One of the folders needs to be named something that means "Issues that arrise on a server so we start colloborating on how to solve the issue meanwhile updating each other with any changes that occurs on the server on this particular issue only"
<DYnamo_> Any suggestions?
<wickedpuppy> what about mambojambo ?
<wickedpuppy> kidding ... :P
<DYnamo_> hehe
<tom47> DYnamo server collaboration issue #nnn
<DYnamo_> Incident Management
<cool-freak> hi,anyone knows anything about system log?
<vlt> shwouchk: I didn't read your problem, just  the ndiswrapper error. What are you trying to do and why?
<cool-freak> please,i desperatly need some help
<variant> cool-freak: what is the problem exactly?
<melon> i get this error with wine install: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b - any ideas on why it gives me that 'n how to fix it?
<variant> cool-freak: you mean it shutsdown or reboots during the night?
<Anulka28> lol
<Zaggynl> argl
<Zaggynl> my cdrom drive won't eject my cd
<Vuen> melon: what video card do you have, and do you have the 3d drivers installed?
<Tsuroerusu> Does anyone know of a guide on how a newbie (not me) sets up windows file sharing Samba, on a fresh Ubuntu install, without using any commands? (It's for a friend of mine)
<shwouchk> vlt: I'm trying to get wifi to work (for obvious reasons :).. I can't load the ipw2200 module - http://pastebin.com/872003 - is what I get in dmesg...  what you saw is what I get when trying to load ndiswrapper module (although id much rather have the native module, which is why I asked how you compile the kernel in ubuntu)
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: cos you still have the file system mounted, & probly a process accessing it
<Data2> zaggynl umount /media/cdrom and after you can type eject
<melon> lol - i honestly have no idea.. it worked fine with dapper - i only just upgraded to edgy - and this error has just begun
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: fuser -c /dev/cdrom
<Zaggynl> umount: /media/cdrom0 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<shwouchk> vlt: oh, and modprobe is hanging for some reason atm, which means I'll prolly have to reboot soon
<IdleOne> Tsuroerusu: he hands you the computer you enter all the commands and get it setup and then he hands $75 for the hour it takes you and voila samba is setup with out him entering any commands :)
<IdleOne> !samba | Tsuroerusu
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, 'fuser -c /dev/cdrom \n /dev/cdrom:          22770 22800'
<ubotu> Tsuroerusu: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Vuen> Zaggynl: cdrom, not cdrom0, afaik one is just a symlink
<DYnamo_> Sorry little off topic: I was interested in purchasing a processor, what is the difference between Woodcrest 3000 and 5100 ?
<melon> figured it was related to the newest build - and hopefully a known issue rather than something wrong on my end
<ott0> where are soft links implemented? in the shell? kernel?
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: kill -TERM 22770 ; kill -TERM 22800
<frogzoo> ott0: in the file system
<ernst> I have a question, i forced my mother to use ubu, she has one complaint, she can't acces her hotmail through gaim, well only when she gets a new email, but not when she wants to, any tips....?
<shwouchk> vlt: brb, rebooting
<Zaggynl> cd still won't come out
<Tsuroerusu> IdleOne: All those involve commands, I'm looking for something in the direction of "Go to this menu and click this button".
<Vuen> Zaggynl: try typing simply "eject"
<DarthLappy> ernst: You can get a little app that runs in the panel and checks your emails.
<defrysk> ernst, never force your mom to do anything ;p
<Zaggynl> okay
<VincentMX> hi
<IdleOne> Tsuroerusu: samba does not have a GUI setup I believe
<zadnyfriend> hi
<Zaggynl> Vuen, I get an error : 'unable to eject media'
<Vuen> IdleOne: actually with KDE it does
<ernst> haha, she forced me to do stuff all my life! now it was my turn. =P
<bauer77> Zaggynl: Push a paper clip in the front of the cd rom
<Vuen> Zaggynl: type "mount", see if the cdrom is in there
<Tsuroerusu> IdleOne: That's correct Samba itself does not, but can't Nautilus configure it? I know Konqueror can.
<zadnyfriend> donde estais
<ott0> in the file system? so soft and hard links are implemented in the file system?
<Peres> ?? Help! i need Jahshaka...for ubuntu edgy
<ernst> DarthLappy, for hotmail?
<Data2> zaggynl try to eject with root
<VincentMX> IdleOne: hmm, if you install samba, then you can just select a directory in gnome, and there should be a menu option to share it
<VincentMX> and there you can choose between NFS or Samba
<pbureau> morning to all
<VincentMX> :)
<DarthLappy> ernst: Um, possibly.
<Tsuroerusu> VincentMX: So that Samba server is not installed by default?
<Peres> Jahshaka Ubuntu edgy ?
<Zaggynl> Oh, and my PC is freezing every few minutes D:
<VincentMX> Tsuroerusu: not that im aware of
<Anulka28> :-)
<IdleOne> Tsuroerusu: no it isnt
<pbureau> Tsuroerusu, because unless your a server you do not usually need samba on your pc.
<Data2> amsn ernst but gaim work correctly if you type full user name user@hot...
<Zaggynl> I think my hardware is damaged or something
<Jose> Hello, what is the version number for ubuntu edgy ? Is it 6.06 ?
<IdleOne> 6.10
<Zaggynl> in my /var/log/messages I see a lot of ATAPI resets
<Tsuroerusu> pbureau: Well, "server" is a weird term in this case, because lots of people need to share files between their machines
<VincentMX> Jose: 6.10
<Jose> IdleOne: How about 6.06 ? is it a beta version or something ?
<bauer77> are the files located on one machine?
<pbureau> Tsuroerusu, no server applies to a box that is in closet not handle all day lon by a logged in user and is usuall on a rackmount
<IdleOne> Jose: 6.06 is ubuntu Dapper Drake
<Vuen> IdleOne: hehe, no. 6.06 is dapper
<Zaggynl> I could try the paperclip thing
<Vuen> oops, that was meant to go to Jose
<Data2> eject you CD with "atache trombonne" sorry don't know in english
<Vuen> my bad
<IdleOne> Vuen: :) thats cool
<Tsuroerusu> pbureau: "The X server" refers to a program, not a physical box, you know ;)
<Jose> Tnx :>
<Peres> Why is Jashaka not i repository Ubuntu edgy
<VincentMX> Jose: ubuntu version numbers are matter of date. 6.10 is October 2006
<IdleOne> Data2: attache trombone = paper clip
<bauer77> I would do the paperclip, just to get the cd out
<Data2> thank you idleone
<Peres> i don't believe nobody uses Jashaka, c'mon people, help me out here ;)
<Tsuroerusu> Does anyone know if the wishlist for Feisty is closed yet?
<Tsuroerusu> Because it would be a great to have a pop-up come up when you try and share a directory via GNOME asking you to install Samba. Like what happens with NTP and when you try and enable syncronization of the system clock over the net.
<IdleOne> de rien Data2
<IdleOne> later folks
<VincentMX> Jose: the next version (Feisty Fawn) will be 7.04 (April 2007)
<pbureau> Tsuroerusu, your confusing yourself between xserver and  (A server - a pc that contains data/files that are shares in a office enviroment) the point I am getting at to share files betwen two 'standard pc' you dont need samba... but eh its your box.. samba away
<ernst> Data2, yes gaim works fine, and it gives " you have new" message, wich will redirect you to firefox and log in for you, but she wants a similar route to go to hotmail (without enternig passwd) to write mail...
<Jose> VincentMX: Tnx.. I get it now :)
<VincentMX> anybody with experience with apache and cgi?
<pbureau> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tsuroerusu> pbureau: You obviously don't know UNIX history that well, I am not confusing anything, ever since the first versions of BSD, even programs have been referred to as servers.
<ernst> VincentMX, 7.04 in april? I thought we get a 6.1x called Freeze first
<pbureau> Tsuroerusu, uncle... your right I am not.. happy ?
<Vuen> pbureau: to share files between two standard pcs where one is windows and one is linux, you most definitely need samba
<Data2> ernst don't know I am usig gmail
<VincentMX> i've installed mod_perl, but when i open a cgi page in my browser, i just see the source code
<Tsuroerusu> pbureau: Thank you very much sir.
<Vuen> pbureau: samba is not just for servers
<VincentMX> ernst: i didn't know that?
<Vuen> pbureau: samba is not just for office buildings. i use samba because my roommates use windows
<Tsuroerusu> Vuen: My point exactly.
<Zaggynl> okay, the cd is out (paperclip through hole), but the drive LED is green, and the eject button doesn't do anything
<pbureau> goes and gest himself a coffee..
<incep> Question about rTorrent; Is it an easy way to add a pile of torrents to it?
<Vuen> Tsuroerusu: anyway, to answer your question, as far as i know gnome does not provide a nice utility for configuring samba. just tell him to apt-get samba and then give him your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<VincentMX> ernst: cant find anything about that on google
<Tsuroerusu> Vuen: Hmmm yeah, the problem is that this guy is a bit of a Windows whiner and almost want to have the software wipe his ass. But anyway, once the "samba" package is installed, Nautilus's configuration should work, right?
<Vuen> Tsuroerusu: it may, it may not. tell him to try it, see what happens
<Tsuroerusu> Vuen: OK, I will, thanks. ;)
<riotkittie> i must truly hate myself this morning. i'm trying to get teh canon attached to the xp box to print through  smb
<ernst> VincentMX, guess you're right, i had strange dreems last night
<VincentMX> ernst: about ubuntu?
<VincentMX> rather odd, isn't it?
<Vuen> Tsuroerusu: as far as configuring it goes, it's the sort of thing you really only ever need to do once. so if you need to get him to replace his config file, just tell him to bite the bullet and open up a terminal :)
<Tsuroerusu> LOL
<ernst> VincentMX, i better not talk about, might risk permanent server ban =P
<minimec> Hi folks. I would like to set a buffer size to totem. I found something in gconf /schema/apps/totem... but I cannot change values. How would I do that?
<pbureau> minimec, where you in sudo ?
<minimec> pbureau: nope. Would I have to be sudo. I am working on the conf of user minimec...
<pbureau> minimec, i dunno .. try... the reason could be many why you need sudo (one would be file attributes)
<Artemis3> gconf-editor says schema values can't be changed, will be in future versions...
<tom47> Tsuroerusu: have you tried using the Shared Folders GUI?
<Peres> ANYbody: how to Jahshaka on Ubuntu Edgy
<Zaggynl> well drive works again, I guess I broke something during the burning progress
<minimec> Artemis3: Yeah ;) that's my problem. But I need a higher value because I want to watch some movies over my vpn...
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: you already stated you had processes accessing the drive which is why it wouldn't unmount, so it wouldn't eject either
<minimec> can I change buffer size in xine or mplayer?
<Zaggynl> frogzoo, true, and I tried killing those, didn't do anything
<frogzoo> minimec: you can change buffer sizes in gxine I know
<Vuen> minimec: if you have enough space on the disk, what you can do is start copying the file over, and then immediately play the .part file it makes while it's copying
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: you didn't try hard enough :)
<Zaggynl> Yeah, I suck at hating things I guess
<minimec> frogzoo: Sounds good to me ;)
<Vuen> minimec: so you can play it while it copies over, and delete it afterwords. no buffering required.
<frogzoo> minimec: http://librarian.launchpad.net/2769205/README.tuning_tips
<minimec> Vuen: I don't want to do that. The media directories are mounted directly via nfs/openvpn. Don't want to copy anything.
<illriginal> Is there a reason why my sound sometimes works and sometimes doesn't? When I log onto X sometimes it'll work and someties it wont work at all.
<Vuen> minimec: ah
<sexcopter> hi, i'm using skype on edgy, and consistently get a crash report on bootup (but skype works more or less ok). would be nice to submit it to launchpad, but the page that comes up says page not found. does this mean that cos skype isn't supported by ubuntu, they don't want crash reports?
<frogzoo> illriginal: probly cos something is using OSS
<sexcopter> if so, there's an inconsistency
<sexcopter> perhaps i should list it as a possible bug....!
<illriginal> oss?..
<illriginal> on KDE it works flawlessly.
<frogzoo> illriginal: oss vs alsa
<illriginal> but gnome... rarely.
<minimec> frogzoo: THX. I think, that will do it.
<cool-freak> one question,is console the same as terminal?
<defrysk> illriginal, maybe you installed somthing what has caused this ?
<seravitae_> does anyone know if it is possible to map a joystick to keyboard commands in linux?
<pbureau> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<illriginal> nah
<Lord_Drachenblut> hello
<illriginal> when i first installed it
<illriginal> it had no sound
<Pici> sexcopter : afaik, skype isnt in the official repositories, and thus wont have an associated launchpad page
<illriginal> then i restarted my PC and it got sound back
<Lord_Drachenblut> any crontab guru's in the house tonight
<Jowi> illriginal, might have to do with esd that is run in gnome
<Jowi> illriginal, kde uses another sound daemon i'm sure
<Vuen> KDE uses arts
<Lord_Drachenblut> Vuen: but aren't they dumping art's soon
<Vuen> KDE4 is dropping arts entirely in favor of alsa, which is totally awesome
<Vuen> Lord_Drachenblut: yep
<Jowi> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Vuen> Lord_Drachenblut: unfortunately KDE4 won't be out until summer :(
<Lord_Drachenblut> and oss is being fazed out as well
<VincentMX> hmm
<pavan> i am able to get audio output
<Lord_Drachenblut> Vuen: that's kewl i'm not a big fan of kde but i will try 4 when it comes out
<VincentMX> esd has some options i haven't seen in alsa
<VincentMX> such as remote sound
<Vuen> the main problem i generally hear about with alsa is latency. people doing audio editing use jack instead
<illriginal> well can gnome use arts?
<illriginal> or should i go back to kde again?
<Vuen> illriginal: erm, you probably wouldn't want to use arts at all.
<Lord_Drachenblut> Vuen: i thought that was a combination of the kernel and alsa
<illriginal> heh anything to get sound...sure i would :P
<Vuen> illriginal: i highly doubt arts is what makes your sound work. you can disable it in the kde control panel, which you will probably want to do
<Jowi> illriginal, killall esd and make sure it stays dead. use pure alsa. usually the best option.
<Peres> where the hell is Jahshaka in ubuntu edgy
<shwouchk> hi
<Vuen> illriginal: the problem is more likely that something (maybe esd) is tying up the soundcard when gnome logs in
<shwouchk> vlt: back
<illriginal> that's weird
<Vuen> illriginal: and that thing doesn't get run when kde logs in
<Peres> Jahshaka ubuntu edgy????
<shwouchk> vlt: now my problem is even wierder
<Peres> pfff. cmon. HOW to video edit? what do people use??
<Jowi> illriginal, issue "killall esd" and see if that helps. if it do, disable esd in the gnome session manager.
<pavan>  i am not able to get audio output
<Vuen> illriginal: System -> Preferences
<Vuen> -> Sound, uncheck ``Enable sound server startup
<Vuen> illriginal: try that
<KenSentMe> I installed diva once with the program scons. Is it possible to remove diva with scons?
<shwouchk> vlt: now I can load both ipw2200 (but only if I shut down the nic) and ndiswrapper, but neither of them sees any networs around me (and I do have many)
<Peres> What video edit programs are there on ubuntu?
<illriginal> ok hold on
<illriginal> it's using the wrong sound card..
<pavan> no i am able to get any sound
<Lord_Drachenblut> i'm trying to get a crontab job going here is what i have the entry 00 4 * * * /home/goldenpod/goldenpod-0.6/goldenpod -s
<pavan> i am not able to get any sound
<Lord_Drachenblut> by /var/log/syslog it appears to start the job
<co-cool-sby> .net
<illriginal> vuena
<Peres> HELP: video edit Ubuntu edgy
<Lord_Drachenblut> but it never seems to really execute
<illriginal> do i still uncheck ESD?
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, can you execute "/home/goldenpod/goldenpod-0.6/goldenpod -s" manually?
<Vuen> illriginal: yep
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: yea
<pavan>  i am not able to get audio output
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, try it. make sure.
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: yep it still runs
<yesudeep> Problem:  The gnome-settings-daemon crashed and does not start at startup.   My mouse pointer moves by itself in random directions on the screen.
<yesudeep> How does one solve this problem?
<vlt> shwouchk: Mmh ...  I think I can't help you with ipw ... I'm using a Broadcom wifi and had to compile a newer version of ndiswrapper on Edgy to get it running.
<shwouchk> vlt: I see
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, check with "sudo ps -A" if it is running after the cron job has executed it.
<yesudeep> I'm using Ubuntu Edgy Eft.
<pavan>  i am not able to get audio output
<Vuen> yesudeep: you can switch back and forth to a virtual terminal using ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7
<Vuen> yesudeep: from there, log in, and issue a killall gnome-settings-daemon
<Peres> I'm sorry to ask a stupid question like what program to use. I know what i want. It is Jahshaka. What program do U (ANYONE) use for video editing.
<yesudeep> Ok.
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, if it doesn't, check the script. it might be trying commands in the wrong directory.
<defrysk> Peres, I heard of kino
<Lord_Drachenblut> so how would it execute incorrectly from a crontab that it doesn't do when i run it manually
<defrysk> !info kino | Peres
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<pavan>  i am  not able to get audio output
<Peres> defrysk: thanks alot, i will check it out!
<coNP> Lord_Drachenblut: cron needs that some environment variables are set properly
<frogzoo> defrysk: how does kino compare to Jahshaka ?
<Peres> defrysk: 2 bad Jahshaka hasn't packages for ubuntu edgy
<defrysk> frogzoo, honestly have no clue
<Peres> frogzoo: do u hava jahshaka on ubuntu edgy?
<frogzoo> Peres: nopers, why I'm asking
<Zyfo> how to toggle the "start new cell with big letter" function in Open Office Calc 2.0.4?
<VincentMX> anybody who know how to get apache2 mod_perl working?
<Peres> frogzoo: i think it is weird jahshaka isn't available for ubuntu edgy.
<atomiku> How can I log off a gnome session through terminal?
<Jowi> Peres, they have an ubuntu installer on their homepage.
<pavan>  i am  not able to get audio output
<frogzoo> Peres: I'ma d/l & c if it will compile
<VincentMX> it worked a few days ago, but when i try to run a cgi file now, it just shows me the source code
<Vuen> atomiku: how nicely do you want to log off? you can restart x using sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<yesudeep> My mouse pointer is moving all by itself and clicking random places...
<Vuen> atomiku: but that will basically kill all open programs
<atomiku> well
<atomiku> I got some stuff running but I started that through terminal
<yesudeep> GNOME just crashed.
<atomiku> I havent actually been using the GUI at all
<riotkittie> ooooh this is maddening!
<Vuen> yesudeep: :( you can restart x using ctrl+alt+backspace
<yesudeep> Vuen, yeah.
<yesudeep> About to do that.
<frogzoo> riotkittie: sup?
<daning> i want to listen to National public radio online. Can you get me url ?
<age6racer> hey all, do any of the softphones such as ekiga or wango support skype? I find that skype is really memory hungry and I want to use something else instead.
<riotkittie> frogzoo: i'm having issues with a smb printer. its a canon, and i suppose i should be happy that it works at all :P and it does, ive finally got it printing
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: here is what i get 25925 pts/0    00:00:01 goldenpod
<riotkittie> but for some reason, the printer is trying to force printing from the top, rather than cassette
<pavan> how  to download files using bit torrent  ?
<bobby> hi
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, ok, it is executed fine.
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, what are you expected to see, what is the script supposed to do?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: it's a podcast aggregator
<frogzoo> !azureus | pavan
<ubotu> pavan: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, so it produces a file and you can't find it, that's it?
<eooon> Hi. Anyone know how to prevent my monitor from going black after 10min without use? I have looked in powersettings etc, but cant see anything... I got edgy, xgl and beryl installed
<Lord_Drachenblut> it downloads the content of the files but they appear no where on the system
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, check in the /root directory
<defrysk> eooon, system> prefs > screensaver and unflag activate screensaver when computer is idle
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: the directory is there but there is no files in there
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, did you use "crontab -e" or "sudo crontab -e"?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: both
<Lord_Drachenblut> in testing
<eooon> defrysk, it was unflaged
<defrysk> eooon, hmmm :(
<derFlo> i can't login to icq with gabber
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, where does the script say it downloads to then? can you set that option on the command in cron?
<Lord_Drachenblut> Jowi: it should download to a directory in /home/shared/torrent/Podcast
<daning> my azureus can't work. the error tip is # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<daning> #
<daning> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb03fed02, pid=14715, tid=3084854960
<daning> #
<daning> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_08-b03 mixed mode, sharing)
<daning> # Problematic frame:
<daning> # C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x8d02] 
<daning> #
<daning> # An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid14715.log
<daning> #
<daning> # If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
<daning> #   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
<defrysk> !paste | daning
<ubotu> daning: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daning> #
<willys_fueguino> Is it possible to create a new wiki page on https://help.ubuntu.com/ ???
<daning> sorry thanks
<valehru> hey guys, say I want to connect to a non WEP enabled wifi network.  What should I put into /etc/network/interfaces?
<daning> i paste the tip here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3577/
<soundray> I'm considering a Ubuntu install in a Parallels VM. Any experiences/recommendations?
<Kanashimi> Hello there. I recently installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a system and am currently attempting to make Wine work the way I want. My problem with it at the moment is that it is apparently not using the native DLL files and I can not find any option to make it search for an existing Windows installation. I remember there being something as such when I've installed Wine from source,
<Kanashimi> but is it possible to tell it where the existing Windows installation is, through the package manager installed version?
<eooon> defrysk, you dont any other ideas on how to fix the black screen?
<Kanashimi> (This is multibooting Ubuntu and Windows XP to note.)
<defrysk> eooon, sorry
<valehru> Kanashimi, try asking in #winehq
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, what is -s option for goldenpod ? the manpage for it does not list it
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, ah, silent
<daning> Kanashimi, try to install easywine
<Kanashimi> valehru: Hmm.. alright, I'll check there on the side as well. Just thought I'd ask here first since it's an Ubuntu installation :)
<Dasnipa`> Jowi, -s is almost always silent
<Kanashimi> daning: Hmm, how is that different and is that available through apt-get directly?
<Jowi> Lord_Drachenblut, so check the log for goldenpod
<daning> yes, it's available by apt-get. it can find window auto
<daning> Kanashimi, sorry ,it can't find by apt-get, let me check it
<Kanashimi> daning: Hmm, alright
<daning> o, install easywine by apt-get .it works
<zbigniew> zbigniew
<bronze_0_1> brezshinski
<enkidu> my fstab is a little bit amazing, and it doesn't mount my swap anymore, how can i generate a new fstab ?
<daning> kanashimi,  install easywine by apt-get .it works
<hekrv> 
<Kanashimi> daning: Alright, one moment, let me see.. this is with the default deposits btw, right?
<hekrv> 
<daning> Kanashimi, yeah
<Kanashimi> daning: I can not seem to be able to find such a package "apt-get install easywine"
<Kanashimi> daning: Returns no such package.
<Pici> !english | hekrv
<ubotu> hekrv: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<derFlo> Problem with LICQ: http://nopaste.php-q.net/272446
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<pbureau> hekrv, check @ubuntu-jp
<pbureau> hekrv, check #ubuntu-jp
<Pici> thanks, pbureau , I cant see special characters properly through screen/bitchx/putty
<christopherl> how do I copy the contents from a folder to another folder?
<pbureau> Pici,  s'ok I figured as much... get xchat man
<pfarmer> christopherl: man cp
<pbureau> christopherl, cp /folder/*.* /folder2/
<rausb0> pbureau: wrong
<ez> hi, i got a problem: yesterday i was installing a new theme, and after that the program asked me if i wanted to aplly it, and i clicked yes. then my desktop completely desapperead. i rebooted the pc but everytime i try to enter with my account it blocks at the beginning screen the one where he charges programs...what should i do?
<pbureau> rausb0, really ?
<Pici> Dont do *.*
<ez> i'm on irssi now
<rausb0> pbureau: *.* will not match file names like blabla
<pbureau> ah so just /* then :)
<rausb0> pbureau: * will match all, but still your cp command will not work if there are subdirectories
<Ayabara> anyone know a place where I can get subversion 1.4.3 packages for ubuntu?
<rausb0> pbureau: actually, * matches all file names except the ones beginning with a dot
<pbureau> rausb0, yet another reason why I use file-commander :)(
<rausb0> pbureau: i use cp, mv, rm and mc :)
<Jowi> pbureau, it's actually easy "cp -r directory1 directory2". that will copy it all
<Jowi> pbureau, directory1 is "from" and directory2 is "to"
<jimmie> hello
<rausb0> Jowi: and if copying as root -a is even better than -r
<pbureau> Jowi, yes I figured that much if I used the man pages :) but I wasnt the one asking, and I rather click (I am over 40 - tired of dos-style command promptslol)
<veronica> veronicagarrir@hotmail.com
<jimmie> how do i get the latest drivers for the nvidia geforce fx 5700?
<pbureau> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rausb0> pbureau: i am 40 and i like unix command line tools, because they are NOT dos-like
<Jowi> rausb0, no it isn't. a is archive and r is recursive. two different things
<rausb0> Jowi: -a implies -r
<rausb0> Jowi: -a copies recursively and preserves ownerships and permissions (and even device files)
<pbureau> rausb0, figure of speach :) I started in cpm stations, back in the 60's I know what you mean, just figure by know with all technologies, someone would have started competing with windows seriously, (ie for lazy people like I pretend to be - but I enjoy the command line for somethings) but if there is a easy way (ie : mc in command line versus looking up man cp pages) I rather use it and not "waste too much time trying to figure out how to copy
<pbureau>  files over
<Jowi> rausb0, yes, but a will preserve links. normally I do not want that (only want the actual files). it's a matter of taste i think :)
<snes> hola
<rausb0> Jowi: alright
<SlackRat> hey room, runnning dapper here, and noticed no auto updates popped  up since end of last year.......but when i mark all upgrades in synaptic or ask adept to find updates there are 85......are these still dapper updates and should i allow it to upgrade evertyhting?
<Gabby_Hayes> heard of a tech help story where the tech told the customer to copy a floppy disc, and mail it to them. So they sent a xeroxed copy of the disc to the tech.  :-)
<oxygen> http://rafb.net/p/8sB7Mr12.html
<oxygen> help me pls
<jimmie> any swede?
<SlackRat> seems to be a pretty extensive kde and X upgrade.......why doesnt adept no longer warn me of them
<tom47> !ubuntu-se
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-se - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> jimmie, yep. but head over to #ubuntu-se if you want to snacka svenska. :)
<jimmie> hehehe ok
<jimmie> where do i find them? :P
<jimmie> noob :(
<J-_> my connection to the internet so well beyond slow, not sure why. Dapper had no problem whatsoever. Is there anyway I ccan do about it?
<Jowi> jimmie, type /join #ubuntu-se
<frogzoo> J-_: slow to start, low bandwidth, or what?
<ez> hi, i got a problem: yesterday i was installing a new theme, and after that the program asked me if i wanted to aplly it, and i clicked yes. then my desktop completely desapperead. i rebooted the pc but everytime i try to enter with my account it blocks at the beginning screen the one where he charges programs...what should i do?
<SlackRat> anyone updated dapper recently?
<ez> hi, i got a problem: yesterday i was installing a new theme, and after that the program asked me if i wanted to aplly it, and i clicked yes. then my desktop completely desapperead. i rebooted the pc but everytime i try to enter with my account it blocks at the beginning screen the one where he charges programs...what should i do?
<ez> i'm on irssi now
<SlackRat> without upgrading to edgy, i mean
<J-_> frogzoo: I have unlimited bandwith. downloading/viewing is slow
<J-_> viewing webpages*
<frogzoo> !ipv6 | J-_
<ubotu> J-_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<J-_> thanks
<jimmie> thnx
<sulo> Jowi: thanks for help yesterday (wifi channels)! :)
<grnwood> Anybody having trouble with metacity loosing keybindings and window focus?
<grnwood> (symptoms are ... have to click the 'title' of the window to get focus ... clicking on the window doesn't help ... also keybindings go bad?)
<Lord_Flasheart> hi i am installing ubuntu server on a new computer with two 250gb hard drives
<Lord_Flasheart> i want to put the os and the applications and database etc on one, and use the other to back up the database and config files at regular intervals
<Lord_Flasheart> could someone recommend how best i might partition the hard drives?
<frogzoo> Lord_Flasheart: a job for raid 1 - & just bring the mirror up to sync
<fotoflo> Hi All - where does ubuntu store information on what drives to mount at start up and how to mount them?
<frogzoo> fotoflo: /etc/fstab
<Lord_Flasheart> frogzoo: the motherboard has nvidia sata raid, which i think is not properly supported by ubuntu yet?
<wikiadm> ok say i want to have 2 different sites running from the same apache instance... and i want people to be able to put in 2 different URL's to access one or the other... would this be considered creating a virtual host? or what can i do?
<frogzoo> Lord_Flasheart: just don't go there, even if it works, it's proprietary & chipset specific
<jaycie-away> hi
<fotoflo> frogzoo: cool - how do i make a filesystem writable?
<grnwood> i don't want to switch to KDE, but i think  that loosing window focus and keybindings is killing me.
<variant> wikiadm: apache vhosts
<grnwood> anybody seen this problem?
<frogzoo> fotoflo: filesystems are rw by default except ntfs
<wikiadm> variant: are you sure its not going to be ServerAlias?
<jaycie> i'm quite new to ubuntu and i'm tryin to find out how to tell what version is actually on my p/c
<DYnamo_> Does anyone know if SugarCRM has Newsgroup Integration?
<fotoflo> frogzoo i think i have a vfat thats not writable
<variant> wikiadm: nope, i'm not sure
<fotoflo> frogzoo: whats a umask?
<minimec> frogzoo: Just to inform you.... Changing buffer size in gxine to 7000 did it ;) You made my day ;)
<J-_> frogzoo: I did what the instruction told me, and when ip a | grep inet6, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3580/ is that normal? it says it won't output anything, which means it's disabled
<Asl[a] n> Hi, i am sharing an internet  connection on my ubuntu box with a PC which has got windows installed on it. Can  I set up a small home server (http/ftp, the works) and access it from the world wide web?
<Asl[a] n> I know- sounds like a windows question. but i just need to know whether if its possible.
<frogzoo> fotoflo: man mount
<Asl[a] n> cause i've got all the corresponding ports on the firewall open in the windows firewall configuration. but when i try to access my home PC from the web, i get the webserver on the windows machine.
<frogzoo> fotoflo: a umask is a mask (ie. inverse) of the effective permissions
<frogzoo> fotoflo: you want umask=0000
<frogzoo> fotoflo: or umask=0057
<J-_> frogzoo: any idea on my situation?
<pao> hi the version I am using is hedgehog and I would like to upgrade to the newest version, can you give me the link on ubuntulinux.org regarding how to upgrade ?
<m0dY> why should /var/run/utmp permission be 644 ?
<tom47> jaycie lsb_release -a
<Jowi> Asl[a] n, you set up port redirection in your router. if your windows machine is the one sharing the connection it is up to it to redirect the traffic to your linux machine. ##windows should be able to help
<Asl[a] n> Jowi, thanks, i was already in there. :)
<frogzoo> J-_: did you reboot?
<J-_> frogzoo: yes I did
<oxygen> i can upgrade my ubuntu
<oxygen> i cant
<frogzoo> J-_: not related, but did you disable ipv6 in ff?
<tom47> !upgrade > pao
<J-_> frogzoo: no, let me try that.
<frogzoo> brb
<SoulChild> PLEASE how do i activate stencil buffer on intel card ?
<SoulChild> !stencil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stencil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DYnamo_> Can anyone give me a better sentence than this? hehe -> All services are fine tuned to give optimum performance with the server's hardware
<tom47> DYnamo we use the cheapest available hardware
<variant> tom47: lol
<DYnamo_> lol
<J-_> frogzoo: find anything relevant?
<frogzoo> J-_: I think you messed up - that ip a | ipv6 should return blank
<J-_> ok, letm e try again...
<frogzoo> after I log in, I get a huge (like one minute pause) before gnome begins to startup - any ideas?
<pfarmer> frogzoo: check things like /etc/resolv.conf setting and whether or not you can resolve hosts on a name server
<J-_> frogzoo: I copy/pasted it in right, heh.
<frogzoo> pfarmer: I'll take a look, only this just started happening recently which is kind of wierd
<tom47> froozoo i recently made my bootup a lot slower by booting on an ide cable shared with a cd burner
<Raffy> ola
<Raffy> :D
<frogzoo> J-_: so a reboot should have worked...
<J-_> hrm, yeah. I'll reboot again, see if it does anything.
<jaycie> hi.. i'm new to unbuntu and linux.. how can i find the version of my ubunutu that is installed on my p/c?
<tom47> frogzoo also check space used on partitions anything over 85% can have a suddenly serious performance impact
<ucordes> how can i find out my current bit depth??
<tom47> jaycie lsb_release -a
<ucordes> jaycie: uname
<jaycie> thank u tom47.. that would be in the term?
<tom47> jaycie yes
<jaycie> thank u tom47 and ucordes
<richard_> does anyone know if there are any deb packages of cdemu around?
<rohan> hi all ..
<rohan> with the new init system, how do i configure startup services ?
<frogzoo> pfarmer: tom47 all good suggestions, still looking though
<frogzoo> richard_: there is not, but it's a cinch to compile
<Kream> hi. I'm trying to slim down an installation to the bare minimum. after some googling, I've realised that I can probably safely delete pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin in /var/cache/apt . Can someone confirm this and tell me of other files / directories that I can clean up ?
<frogzoo> Kream: don't delete those - use the apt tools if you want to empty the cache
<richard_> frogzoo, thanks
<Faithful> anyone got 945GM working dual head?
<kingace> hello
<cdavis> I'm not sure how/why, but I seem to be missing my shutdown/reboot commands. Even manually switching to init 6 doesn't help; Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to reload it's init system (or even, reload the entire base system, without re-installing?)
<Kream> frogzoo:  thanks, what's the procedure to do that?
<frogzoo> Kream: apt-get clean
<kingace> when I try to connect to a computer on my lan running ubuntu from my current ubuntu computer via vnc, i get "Couldn't convert 'mycomputername' to host address. Unable to connect to VNC server"
<Kream> frogzoo:  nope, files are still there :)
<jaycie> tom47 all it says is bash: lsb: command not found
<kingace> why?
<frogzoo> Kream: files might be there, but the apt cache should be empty
<kingace> also, can you use VNC to connect to a computer not in your network?
<kingace> *lan
<Kream> well, can I delete pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin ? aren't they regenerated when I do apt-get update ?
<tom47> jaycie ok there are others .... try uname -a
<jaycie> will do tom
<tom47> that gives the kernel you are using
<rohan> with the new init system, how do i configure startup services ?
<Cr1mson> hi all
<Cr1mson> i'm new to ubuntu
<dafydd> so am i
<jaycie> ah ok it says 2.6.17-10 generic.. i am looking to see if i have 6.10 that i thot i put on Laugh Out Loud
<dafydd> installed yesterday @_
<jaycie> under applications i don't have any system tools .. ithink i missed something
<tom47> jaycie its empty on initial install
<AngryElf_> why is it that the package for firefox is 'firefox' and the package for thunderbird is 'mozilla-thunderbird' ?
<Cr1mson> i tried to configure internet connection but i got message CHAP authentication failed, samebody can help me ?
<Kream> AngryElf:  probably, we're transitioning some packages slower to a different naming system
<jaycie> TokenGoth is there a place that i can view online to try to learn more?
<jaycie> tom47 i mean
<tom47> jaycie most system tools are located under System
<jaycie> tom47 there i only have prefs, admin. help. about gnore about ubuntu and quit
<riddlebox> hello, does anyone have exim running for a mailserver?
<jaycie> good theres people willing to help with this!
* Raffy sono AwAy, motivo: studio :(
<tom47> jaycies yes look in preferences and in admin ... lots to play with there
<jaycie> i have a horse named draco Laugh Out Loud
<jaycie> will do tom
<jaycie> thanks!
<espion> hi
<espion> hi
<tom47> jaycie btw .... i think you enterred that command earlier incorrectly maybe
<jaycie> could be tom
<tom47> jaycie copy and paste this into terminal .... lsb_release -a
<cameotwat> hey, i just installed ubuntu, i want to listen to mp3, have video codecs and use my dvd rom to watch dvd, is there any command that should cover it perhaps?
<jaycie> its on a diff puter Laugh Out Loud but i did not get the _ will do that
<mah> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mah> :)
<mah> Thanks.
<jaycie> tom47 coolies.. it says 610 edgy!
<jaycie> just odd my system tools is not easy to find
<winston> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom47> jaycie gnome-systm-tools/
<tom47> ?
<jaycie> all i have under system for gnome is just about gnome
<jaycie> the only way i have system toolss is under applications and add/remove.. i thot that was a bit odd
<tom47> jaycie in a terminal .... cd /usr/share/menu && gnome-control-centre
<jaycie> ah ok sorry
<tom47> jaycie is that the sort of thing you are looking for?
<soundray> I'm considering a Ubuntu install in a Parallels VM. Any experiences/recommendations?
<sixhat_> soundray, It Rocks
<jaycie> tom i'm not sure.. i just was told system tools someone saw under applications so i'm tryin to find out how to find mine simler
<sixhat_> soundray, Take care with some keys that change places...
<soundray> sixhat_: what kind of keys?
<tom47> jaycie click on System and then Preferences and look through that ... and the same under Administraion .... the tools have in general been placed there individually
<sixhat_> soundray, Beside that everything goes smooth and snappy
<jaycie> will do tom.. thanks again
<jaycie> thanks again.. bye
<soundray> sixhat_: does the VM provide multiple CPUs to the guest OS if it runs on a multicore host?
<variant> anyone here got extensive experience with netscreen 100 firewalls?
<sixhat_> soundray, if your keyboard isn't american you'll more different keys.. but at least you should put the 3rd level key to be Right Command key
<sixhat_> soundray, and should remap the Euro key the E key
<soundray> sixhat_: I see, that's good to know, thanks
<sixhat_> soundray, if it is an european keyboard there's a bit more remapping: http://linux-facil.blogspot.com/2006/12/ubuntu-no-macbook-intel.html
<sixhat_> soundray, there's a keytable of some key diferences in PT keyboard
<soundray> sixhat_: I have a GB keyboard, it's not too different from the US one
<exspecto> is it possible to install grub from within windows xp?  the menu.lst got messed up and i didn't have a chance to reinstall grub after doing so and when my machine rebooted it went into windows.  i can remote into it though, so i wondered if i had to wait until i could be physically in front of it before i could boot it back into linux
<exspecto> there's gotta be a way!
<exspecto> hehe
<sixhat_> soundray, Ok... Good luck. Ubuntu works great on Parallels...
<gvamgv> gvamgv
<valehru> hey guys, I have ssh access to a server, I want have set up a vncserver on the machine.  However when I use a machine on the same lan to access it: vncserver 192.168.0.100:0 I don
<valehru> I don't get a response
<valehru> Any ideas?
<hmpedersen> I really wish ubuntu live discs had support for usb keyboards..
<valehru> I can ping the machine perfectly
<valehru> hmpedersen, they do.
<valehru> hmpedersen, mine works perfectly..
<Kream> valehru:  on the host machine, run netstat -anp --ip | grep LISTEN and see if vncserver is listening on the proper port
<Artemis3> hmpedersen: try enabling usb legacy in bios
<gma> hmpedersen: it does
<hmpedersen> valethru, support for usb keyboards with all on-board usb
<hmpedersen> gma. If i set usb keyboard support for bios mode, it'll work in the initial bootscreen only.. if i set it to OS, it won't work at all
<kingace> is it possible to use vnc with computers outside of your lan?
<hmpedersen> kingace, yes
<hmpedersen> If the correct ports are forwarded, that is
<valehru> Kream, it doesnt seem to be there...../tmp/.X11-unix/X0 is though...would that be it?
<kingace> hmpedersen: how? all of my lan computers have the same IP address
<gma> hmpedersen: weird. sounds like your hardware is a little unusual.
<Kream> nope
<Kream> valehru:  looks like your vncserver isn't
<Kream> valehru:  if you have an sshd daemon on the machine, you'll see it listening on port 22, for example
<arn_> how can i know the name of local machine in Ubuntu?
<Artemis3> kingace: assign different ports for each and configure your nat accordingly
<hmpedersen> gma, actually many users have reported this bug.. all the way from 5.10
<valehru> Kream, ya I see that.
<hmpedersen> For some, only way to fix it is to disable legacy usb support
<riddlebox> is anyone running a mail server on ubuntu?
<Kream> valehru:  so turn on logging for your vncserver daemon and  diagnose what the problem is with it starting.
<perplexity> yes riddlebox
<wikiadm> on apache 1.3 it seems a bit different... like the document root is different... say i would be using apache2-common when i goto the localhost i can see all the apps i have installed... on apache 1.3 it just brings me to a index.html how do i change that to show me all the apps i have installed?
<Kream> valehru:  go over the documentation, etc etc
<hmpedersen> some have to boot with acpi=off to fix it.. (that will prevent it from loading the live disc at all for me)
<kingace> Artemis3: how do I distinguish which computer goes to which port? does this need to be done within vnc?
<valehru> Kream, yeah I just had to start the vncserver...that was the reason....thx
<arn_> can anyone tell me, how to know the name of the local machine?
<Kream> valehru:  share and enjoy :)
<Artemis3> kingace: in your nat/router whatever is facing the net and then forwards the ports in
<Artemis3> kingace: and vncserver of each machine
<frogzoo> arn_: hostname
<arn_> frogzoo, ok
<hmpedersen> kingace, how much do you know about routers and port forwarding?
<riddlebox> perplexity, sorry I didnt see you answer me
<riddlebox> perplexity, what mail server app do you run?
<kingace> hmpedersen: not much, but once i get this sorted out i should be able to do it
<perplexity> I'm running exim4
<kingace> Artemis3: ok.. and then what command would I give a vncviewer.. if the ip was (for example) 60.50.40.30 with the corresponding port of 80?
<valehru> Kream, ok..the port is 6001, how can I make this port open on the machine via SSH?  normally I am at the server using firestarter...however, it's quite a distance away from me right now
<riddlebox> perplexity, do you know of any graphical tools to help you configure it and administer it?
<perplexity> no riddlebox, sorry.. I configure it with vi.
<hmpedersen> kingace, i won't recommend running vnc on port 80..
<Artemis3> kingace: i guess it depends what machine you want to connect to. Doesn't vnc uses 2 ports? i forgot...
<blizz> hi
<exspecto> default vnc ports start at 5900
<perplexity> if you wanted graphical I guess you could use gvim ;)
<riddlebox> perplexity, do you know of a good howto to get it going in ubuntu
<blizz> do i _have_ to compile the kqemu-sources myself?
<wikiadm> riddlebox: are you trying to setup vnc?
<computermc> I am thinking about getting an mp3 player. I want something that is similar to an iPod, but that works completely with Linux. Any suggestion?
<exspecto> ipodlinux maybe
<riddlebox> wikiadm, no a mailserver
<kingace> hmpedersen: it was an example..
<zyth> ipod running rockbox?
<wikiadm> riddlebox: oh ok
<exspecto> or that
<perplexity> any debian mail howto would apply riddlebox, google will turn up heaps of 'em. I did my first config years ago, so I just blunder my way through it now
<exspecto> but the newest ipods generally don't work with it
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I cannot, for the life of me, update Firefox from 1.5.4 to 1.5.9. I using Dapper Drake. All repositories are all ticked with multiverse and universe selected. I tried removing the entire thing and re-installing using 'sudo apt-get install firefox'. I have tried using Synaptic PM. But every time, when I click 'About' it is reported as 1.5.4???
<Trentster> Hey all, is there an alternative in the sources list to use something besides security.ubuntu.com, it is extremelly slow for us, getting bytes per second not even k per second...any adieas on alternative mirros?
<Trentster> ideas..
<hmpedersen> kingace, oh sorry. I'm a bit tired.
<kingace> Artemis3: well i just mean the format, as in: xtightvncviewer 60.50.40.30:80 .. would that be right?
<kingace> hmpedersen: no prob
<Kream> valehru:  sorry, eating dinner
<perplexity> kingace: 60.50.40.30::80 <-- note the double colon for port numbers
<valehru> Kream, np.
<valehru> how can I open a port in the firewall through SSH?
<kingace> perplexity: thanks, and then what about the number of the x server.. would it be 60.50.40.30:3::80
<perplexity> err no kingace, maybe you would be better reading a quick vnc howto :) there are good ones on the realvnc and tightvnc sites
<kingace> perplexity: can do
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: when you enter 'apt-cache policy firefox', does it report 1.5.0.9 as installed?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: thanks for helping. it says : Installed: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.06.1
<wikiadm> anybody in here good with apache issues?
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: have you restarted firefox? Make sure it is really terminated by entering 'killall firefox-bin' until you get "No process killed"
<Data_> wikiadm with some of them
<bauer77> go to #apache wikiadm
<wikiadm> bauer77, yeah thts not working
<rastafarians> hello
<Data_> hi
<rastafarians> how can i mount a ntfs system? mount /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<bauer77> whats the issue?
<rastafarians> ?
<wikiadm> i got the apache-common package installed... and when u goto localhost it directs you right to the index.html file... i want it to show the apps i have installed just like apache2-common does
<soundray> !ntfs | rastafarians
<ubotu> rastafarians: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: yep. I even rebooted! Still says 1.5.4
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: is that really what it says, or does it say 1.5.0.4 ?
<perplexity> gizmo_the_great1: what does 'which firefox' tell you ?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: well spotted. that is what I meant. But yes, you are correct - 1.5.0.4
<hmpedersen> be back later
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: follow perplexity's suggestion.
<gizmo_the_great1> perplexity: soundray: killall firefox-bin
<wikiadm> bauer77, i got the apache-common package installed... and when u goto localhost it directs you right to the index.html file... i want it to show the apps i have installed just like apache2-common does
<gizmo_the_great1> perplexity: soundray: sorry, hang on
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: you must have a non-ubuntu firefox on the path.
<gizmo_the_great1> /usr/bin/firefox
<kingace> perplexity: ok, so i read through the information on TightVNC's website regarding vncviewer, but what I don't understand is what if you want to specify both the display number AND the port
<gizmo_the_great1> perplexity: /usr/bin/firefox
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: /usr/bin/firefox
<perplexity> gizmo_the_great1: hrm.. peculiar to say the least!
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: is that a link to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox ?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: not sure. it is the output of 'which firefox'
<quazar> hey folks
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: check with ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<perplexity> gizmo_the_great1: ls -la `which firefox`
<rastafarians> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<perplexity> soundray's method is better ;)
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: perplexity: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-06-04 12:49 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: there you go. You have a non-Ubuntu firefox in /opt
<perplexity> bingo
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: try '/usr/lib/firefox/firefox -v'
<flares> hello folks
<quazar> I'm looking for the man page for getnameinfo.3 ... how do I determine what package to install to get it?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.9, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2006 mozilla.org
<flares> got some problem that i cant solve with my WinTV PRV 350 card..
<rausb0> quazar: manpages-dev
<Data_> maybe /usr/lib/mozillafirefox/firefox-bin
<flares> anyone that can try help me out ?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: so am I launching an incorrect shortcut then? Is that what all this means? That there are two installs of FF on my PC?
<quazar> rausb0: thanks loads
<rausb0> quazar: no problem
<perplexity> sorry, kingace.. I don't get you.. each vncserver you run is a single X display and has it's own port number..
<nodar> \join #ubuntu-fr
<flares> when i try to catch the stream , all i get is black screen
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: that's the one you want. I suggest you remove the firefox in /opt and all its traces, then reinstall the ubuntu package.
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: exactly
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: justusing rm?
<Data_> default port for VNC is 59000
<perplexity> 5900
<rausb0> Data_: 5900
<Data_> lol yes
<kingace> perplexity: within the computers of my lan, i need to specify the display number (ie 192.168.0.40:3) for it to work at all
<siucdude> I have a quick question if some may
<perplexity> in vnc terms 192.168.0.40:3 means port 5903
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: i sorry. This is confusing me. a) if there are two version installed can I not just uninstall the incorrect one (the one in /opt) and if so, how do I do that? sudo apt-get remove /opt/firefox/firefox?
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: do a 'find /usr -type l | xargs ls -l | grep opt/firefox' and remove all files that it spits out
<rastafarians> Fetched 177MB in 1m37s (1824kB/s)
<rastafarians> heheh
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: no, apt-get won't touch your /opt installation with a pitchfork ;)
<rausb0> gizmo_the_great1: the version in /opt was certainly NOT installed by apt-get
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: how did it get there then?
<perplexity> gizmo_the_great1: you must have run some other installer that placed a copy of firefox there.. ubuntu certainly won't
<rausb0> gizmo_the_great1: you tell us :)
<J-_> How can I fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3587/
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: I didn't put it there ;) so it must have been you.
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: i not been sarcastic. Apl;ogies. I was just curious as to how it got there.
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: what is the opt folder for?
<siucdude> On Synaptic or just any update i get this error "The gtk frontend needs a working pythone-gtk2 or python-glade2" but I have both of them installed
<J-_> frogzoo: I fixed my problem, I used Dappers instructions, and it worked in edgy. =S
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: I know, I'm just having a bit of fun.
<rausb0> gizmo_the_great1: /opt is normally for third party software which doesnt use the normal unix directory hierarchy
<flares> anyone that got wintv prv 350 video card ??
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: the /opt folder is for packages outside the canonical packaging system (apt)
<Chris_> I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu installation, and my Fedora Core 6 installation for that matter.
<Chris_> I think there's a conflict with my video card.
<siucdude> anyone?
<nixternal> quazar: libsocket6-perl
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: rausb0: when I execute ' /usr/lib/firefox/firefox' the correct version loads.
<nixternal> quazar: ^^ for getnameinfo
<Chris_> My system freezes up a few minutes after I boot it up, and sometimes while Ubuntu is loading all of its apps
<siucdude> ok thanks bye
<Chris_> Can someone help me?
<Chris_> I think my ATI card is the reason my Ubuntu is acting funny.
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: you could just 'cd /usr/bin ; ln -sf /usr/lib/firefox/firefox firefox'
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: but you're probably better off removing the unwanted installation without a trace.
<soundray> Chris_: I don't think that what you have is a software problem. Sounds like overheating to me.
<Chris_> Question?
<Chris_> I don't think so, because this thing has run Windows fine for a couple years.
<flares> anyone ?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: rausb0: I have updated the GUI link to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox and that now works. But the terminal command 'firefox' still launches the old version. You said earlier that I need to delete those /opt/../firefox files. By doing that, will the command 'firefox' then run the /usr/lib/firefox/firefox version?
<ZeMoonKo> what is differences between two distributions? (fedora & ubuntu)
<Chris_> System Specs: AMD 64 2800+, ATI Radeon 9600XT 128 MB AGP, 1 GB of Ram, 160 Gig HDD, nVidia nForce3 Chaintech Mobo.
<soundray> Chris_: you know how fans get clogged up and such...
<Chris_> I know, I cleaned them.
<Chris_> Windows never freezes.
<Chris_> I'm on it right now.
<Chris_> I've never had an overheating problem before.
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: no. Read my previous suggestion about updating the link with ln
<joachim-n> is it possible to create a symlink on ftp? I can't see it in the ftp manpag
<soundray> Chris_: maybe Windows doesn't stretch your hardware to the extent that you would notice the fault. I'd start by running memtest86
<Chris_> From what I understand (which may not be much), ATI has crappy drivers and there are some good drivers somewhere for Ubuntu, and I just want to try that out.
<Chris_> soundray: Okay, but I play Half-Life 2 and Doom 3 a lot, so...
<yomm> sometimes even memtest detects errors only after running extensively for a few hours !
<soundray> joachim-n: I don't think that's possible.
<joachim-n> ah right. thanks :)
<Chris_> But I don't think that Linux just sitting there and booting up is going to "push my system to the max".
<metaperl> will ubuntu 6.06 automatically write the MBR? 6.10 did not and I could not get the grub instructions to work
<Frankyh> anyone here, who could help me with my apache2 problem?
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: that has worked a treat mate!! Thank you so much for your help. I wish I understood everything more though. I guess the ln trick is a way of telling Linux to associate a certain command with a certain executable.
<frogzoo> anyone had the problem where openoffice writer starts fullscreen & won't revert to nonfullscreen?
<Chris_> Can someone just tell me where I can get some ATI Drivers for Linux?
<tom47> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: Read the help for ln. I see, the s and f switches : '-f, --force remove existing destination files'
<yomm> can I have multiple tabs in bitchx ???, i just started it for the first time ....
<Frankyh>  anyone here, who could help me with my apache2 problem?
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: the man page ('man ln') has more detail
<gizmo_the_great1> soundray: thanks again. I am off for a coffee :-)
<soundray> gizmo_the_great1: enjoy
<yomm> exit
<yomm> exit
<Chris_> soundray: So you think that booting linux up is pushing my system hard?
<NoEvidenZ> So I'm trying to install LinuXtree. I can't install it because I need the build-essentials package. I can't install that because I need some prerequisite, for which I need a prerequisite, and so forth.
<fotoflo> wierd, my apache server was just working a few minutes ago, and now when i try and load a page, the title loads, but nothing else
<NoEvidenZ> apt-get would be great, but I can't connect to the internet because Ubuntu doesn't agree with my wireless card.
<soundray> Chris_: no, with the extra detail you provided, I'm not convinced any more that it is overheating. But I still believe in a hardware fault, because of the unpredictability of the crashes.
<fotoflo> and the menubar just disappeared on all my desktops
<NoEvidenZ> So I thought "Hey,I'll just use my windows PC as a gateway!", but my windows Wireless Network Connection is missing the Internet Connection Sharing options. And hell if anyone in ##windows knows anything about where they've pissed off to.
<NoEvidenZ> The wonders of Windows.. It never ceases to amaze me how many god damned unexplainable issues it has.
<zburns> Looking for a Dapper Repo for libdvdcss - nothing works
<Chris_> soundray: Do you recommend me installing fglrx ATi drivers?
<soundray> Chris_: how often does it freeze at boot?
<tom47> zburns try maybe http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<soundray> Chris_: or right after
<Chris_> When I used Fedora Core 6 64-Bit, it would freeze everytime I booted, and when I used Ubuntu, it would freeze about 3-5 minutes into using the OS.
<Chris_> Fedora Core 6 loaded a lot of stuff at startup, whereas Ubuntu did not.
<tom47> hris is it essential fo you to be using 64 bit OS .....
<Chris_> I know, I used Ubuntu 64.
<Chris_> When I tried to install Ubuntu 32, it fried my copy of Windows on there.
<inception> Hello.
<Chris_> So I assume that I have to use only the 64-Bit versions of Linux.
<soundray> Chris_: ubuntu probably loads just as much -- to see it, delete the quiet and nosplash options.
<Chris_> Yeah.
<Chris_> But Fedora loads while in the gui, Ubuntu does not.
<tom47> Chris is it essential for you to be using 64 bit OS ..... 32 bit is more widely used and therefore tends to be more stable imho
<soundray> tom47: you're not helping. Computers don't crash because you install amd64 on a 64bit machine.
<Chris_> So am I out of luck?
<Chris_> Okay.
<ademan> Chris_: your 64 bit proccessor can run 32 bit ubuntu just fine
<Chris_> Really? Okay.
<inception> Anyone here using rTorrent? ^^
<Chris_> Is it recommended that I use 32-Bit or 64-Bit then?
<ademan> soundray: uh, that's not what i had heard about edgy
<soundray> Chris_: I would try fglrx before doing a reinstall
<hmpedersen> it seems i can't get ubuntu to connect to my bluetooth headset
<inception> I'm using it for my first time, managed setting it up to importing all my torrents, but how do I make it find the files that I want to seed?
<Chris_> Okay, do the instructions to install fglrx on the Ubuntu Support site work well?
<soundray> ademan: don't know what you've heard -- I'm talking from experience.
<Trixsey> Why do all bigger companies swap to distros like Red Hat and Suse?
<distro-tester> hi
<pbureau> Trixsey, make money ?
<soundray> Trixsey: can you ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Chris_> Also, another question: I'm going to upgrade my Graphics card in a month or so when I can afford it, I'm planning on getting an nVidia FX something, will it mess anything up in Linux if I swap video cards?
<Trixsey> pbureau, yeah but I ment.. Red Hat volume licenses cost cast anyway, right?
<Trixsey> Why not swap to something free, like Ubuntu? :P
<slyfox> Need help. Whenever I turn on Mplayer and try to play a video file, I have video and audio, but there is always this error message that pops up: "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  9afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compaliation."   What do I do ?
<Trixsey> cash*
<soundray> Chris_: not if you switch to a vesa driver before you swap the cards (sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<Chris_> soundray: Okay, thanks.
<Chris_> I have to go to class now, thanks everyone for your help.
<Chris_> soundray: Thanks especialyl.
<soundray> Chris_: yw
<pbureau> slyfox, looks like you need an additonal codec
<felix> hello
<inception> hello.
<gareth1> hi
<slyfox> pbureau: any more details? Do I go and get it in synaptic ? or what ?
<felix> a question : acx111 (wifi driver) is it ok with ubuntu 6.10 ?
<gareth1> i tried the live cd on my system, but it said failed to load x server, will the hard install work?
<pbureau> slyfox, I would check on the mplayer web site first to make sure...most have forums with q&a that probably answer this question in details
<soundray> gareth1: that's hard to tell. Have you tried safe graphics mode?
<tom47> !multimedia > slyfox
<pbureau> felix, what model/chipset is your wifi card?
<pbureau> tom47, wifi = networking :)
<felix> texas instrument acx11
<felix> acx111
<pbureau> felix, and if you do lspci does it see the card right now ?
<soundray> felix: the driver comes with the stock kernel. That's a reasonably good indication that it will work
* pbureau eyes soundray .. you have a cheat sheet somewhere I know you don' know these thing by heart :) 
<felix> pbureau, I'm not at home...
<soundray> pbureau: 'locate acx11 | grep ko'
<pbureau> soundray, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<felix> soundray, ok
* Raffy sono tornato dall'AwAy dopo 1 ore 15 minuti 5 secondi, motivo: studio :(
<aalhamad> i'm try to install crossover it unpack but a msg apears ...
<aalhamad> The '/home/aalhamad' directory does not belong to you.
<aalhamad> Point $HOME to your home directory and try again.
<fromvega> Hello, I'm trying to configure a internal DNS server for a small lan running Ubuntu. I'm trying to configure it to use "lan." as the internal domain name. The problem is that it's not working, could you take a look at simple configuration files to see if there is somethig wrong? Tks! http://pastebin.com/872202
<pbureau> Raffy, #ubuntu-it
<Raffy> O.o
<Raffy> pbureau
<Raffy> i'm alredy in ubuntu-it
<Raffy> that was my away sistem
<pbureau> no your in ubuntu :)
<pbureau> lol
<Raffy> [ 17:12:43 ]  * Raffy[StUdIo]  sono tornato dall'AwAy dopo 1 ore 15 minuti 5 secondi, motivo: studio :(
<Raffy> if u did a whois on my nick u can see that i'm alredy in #ubuntu-it
<soundray> Raffy: LjL would kick you for that.
<Raffy> for whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<gareth1> how do i try safe gfx mode?
<soundray> Raffy: away messages are not allowed here.
<Raffy> for my away sistem
<Raffy> mmm
<soundray> gareth1: it's a boot option
<pbureau> Raffy, rather annoying if everyone started posting their away message in this message
<Raffy> link me the rules please
<Raffy> :)
<soundray> Raffy: can you read the topic please
<Raffy> pbureau is automatic!
<aalhamad> i'm try to install crossover it unpack but a msg apears ...The '/home/aalhamad' directory does not belong to you.
<aalhamad> Point $HOME to your home directory and try again.
* tom47 wonders where LjL got to :P
<Raffy> yes
<pbureau> Raffy, turn it off then :) what I did
<Raffy> what i must read in the topic?
<Raffy> O.o
<Raffy> pbureau if i turn off it
<Raffy> it will dispay that message
<pbureau> sighs and puts raffy on ignore
<Raffy> O.o
<soundray> pbureau: same here
<pbureau> Raffy,  you using xchat ?
<Dh3Y0> hello
<Raffy> no
<DrthHmstr`> sup
<Raffy> i'm usign a mirc script
<Raffy> using*
<pbureau> Raffy, look in your options and remove the "announce away message" from options
<Raffy> pbreau
<Raffy> pbureau
<tom47> !hi > Dh3Y0
<Raffy> it's a script not a new mirc
<Dh3Y0> DrthHmstr`: hi, i ve tried to install ubuntu since yesterday with no luck, could u tell me if it supports my chipset of sis620?
<Raffy> i must mod the script to change it
<pbureau> sorry man look in your option... - now your on ignore
<Raffy> put me on ignore...
<Raffy> u have too many problems with the people
<Dh3Y0> tom47: thanks :)
<poacheR> hello
<Wespe>  hi, is it possible with kde to mute the mic ouput but still be able to record?
<poacheR> I have a question about ubuntu ... am I in the right place?
<dyrne> poacheR: yep shoot away
<soundray> Hi tonyyarusso, we have a major annoyance here by the nick of Raffy
<yomm> what is raffy doing ?
<DrthHmstr`> I'll think about it
<Jowi> Wespe, yes (as in, you can have the record button on but you won't hear yourself speak
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Watching.
<poacheR> well, I have an Alienware Aurora m9700 laptop, recently bought, and I'm trying to boot the regular Ubuntu cd, but it won't boot. I've done a quick google search which revealed others have had the exact same problem , but I haven't actually come across a solution or even an answer as to what is actually the problem
<Wespe> Jowi: that's what i mean. how can i do that?
<Jowi> Wespe, check gnome-volume-control (capture tab)
<Dh3Y0> tom47 : hi, i ve tried to install ubuntu since yesterday with no luck, could u tell me if it supports my chipset of sis620?
<dyrne> poacheR: getting an error?
<Raffy> <yomm> what is raffy doing ?
<soundray> Thanks tonyyarusso, it seems to have settled down ;)
<Raffy> i had the away script active
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Raffy> and now started the 3rd world war
<Raffy> ...boh
<wikiadm> how do i check if i have PHP installed?
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: u on?
<Dregin|PSP> can someone point me to a tutorial for getting steam running with cedega?
<tom47> Dh3Y0: i don't know ask the forum generally
<dyrne> the normal cd (now called alternate) might work for you. ints an install cd only not live
<Dregin|PSP> it installs and updates but after that nothing
<poacheR> nope, I think X just isn't showing at all. I can hear the nice theme that means I have made it to the graphical bit, but with no image, just a blank (black) screen and a cursor on the upper left side
<yomm> what dies the awat script do ?  (( -->>> yomm = noob )
<dyrne> !alternate | poacheR
<ubotu> poacheR: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<yomm> *away
<Raffy> <soundray> Thanks tonyyarusso, it seems to have settled down ;)
<Raffy> soundray what's ur problem? O.o
<poacheR> I don't want to install ubuntu just yet, I just wanted to have a look at the new live CD
<Wespe> Jowi: when i mute my mic, i can't record any longer...
<poacheR> From what I read online it seems that the alternate cd doesn't make any difference
<tonyyarusso> Raffy: Doesn't much matter.  If it has indeed settled down, then we're done and can resume normal operation.  :)
<dyrne> poacheR: what is it complaining of?
<Jowi> yomm, it sends a message to the channel when you type /away . with almost 1000 people in here and when many people do it it creates noise and it's difficult to follow discussions...
<MystaMax> i just rebooted my computer and now it does not have eth0 available. The error states, "eth0: ERROR while getting interace flags: No Such device
<poacheR> this is the page I found, it's the exact same problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-233340.html
<Dh3Y0> tom47: ubuntu keeps gettin stuck wen i run the live installation from the cd, can i boot it from the hard disk?
<Raffy> tonyyarusso wait for google :)
<poacheR> it's not complaining of anything.
<Jowi> Wespe, you have two icons beneath the capture/mic sliders. one is the speaker (click off) and one is the mic/record button (click on)
<Raffy> mmm Ok can u link me all the rules please?
<yomm> ok jowi i c thank you !
<tonyyarusso> sure
<tonyyarusso> !etiquette | Raffy (/msg ubotu for the other ones mentioned)
<ubotu> Raffy (/msg ubotu for the other ones mentioned): Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<tom47> Dh3Y0: the livecd runs ok?
<opsi> hi all
<Dh3Y0> tom47: no it gets stuck on the second question :S
<soundray> MystaMax: it's probably your NIC stuck somehow. Is it a card or is it integrated in the motherboard
<soundray> ?
<MystaMax> soundray, integrated, its listed when i run lspci
<opsi> this should be a well known issue, but I can't find any solution. I'm on edgy, and my compute has an nvidia card. I want to install the binary distribution from nvidia.com, but I hitted a problem I found before on hedgy and dapper but that I can't resolve now.
<soundray> MystaMax: have you tried a cold reboot?
<MystaMax> soundray, yes
<tom47> Dh3Y0: what is the 2nd question?
<riotkittie> KDE users >> is there some way to make the tooltips less... OBNOXIOUS? or eh, big, bulky, and quick to pop up, if you prefer that terminology ;)
<soundray> MystaMax: it was working before, correct?
<opsi> I can install the nvidia driver fine and run X with accel, but on restart there is something interfering with the driver reverting me to the api included on the nvidia-glx package
<MystaMax> soundray, yep, i was just ssh on to it, mounted a samba share, and restarted
<Dh3Y0> tom47: about where i am, anyways it takes a LOOOOOONG time to load and everything
<dyrne> poacheR: and it doesnt get to the point were you can alt-ctrl-f2 and get to a getty login?
<tom47> Dh3Y0: please describe your hardware
<opsi> it used to be a problem with nvidia-kernel-commons (removing tha package used to resolve the pronblem) but now that package is a dependency for the kernel image!
<richard_> howdy, I accidentally set the wine virtual desktop to 800x6, and can't switch it back (cant see anything)
<opsi> some clue?
<richard_> does anyone know where the wine config file is? (the one that winecfg edits)
<soundray> MystaMax: strange... I would try disabling it in the BIOS, boot, reboot, renable it and see if it happens again.
<tom47> richard try #winehq
<richard_> ok, thanks
<opsi> richard_: on ~/.wine?
<MystaMax> soundray,ok, i can do that
<Dh3Y0> tom47: P3 450Mhz, 156 RAM, Sis620, um what else ?
<tom47> Dh3Y0: ty
<tom47> Dh3Y0: you may be better using a lighter weight distro than ubuntu there
<Dh3Y0> tom47: can you reccomend me one please. i m going through distrowatch .com, but i cant understand all the jargon :(
<defrysk> zenwalk
<riotkittie> Ubuntu's do-able on that hardware. . . granted he uses a WM and no a DE
<Artemis3> Dh3Y0: i know that symptom
<tom47> Dh3Y0: yuo could consider say PuppyLinux or DamnedSmallLinux (DSL)
<Artemis3> Dh3Y0: you can always try xubuntu
<defrysk> xubuntu needs 64 meg ram
<poacheR> sorry, dymms, yeah, I can switch to other tty displays
<defrysk> make sure to use the alternative install, needs less ram
<opsi> o, I should assume every nvida-owner here uses the (not that much) dated nvidia-glx package...
<Dh3Y0> Artemis3: Hows xubuntu different?
<poacheR> but the X dedicated display just stays dark (plus the cursor)
<opsi> interesting... at least for some blog
<riotkittie> Dh3Y0: it has the XFCE desktop as opposed to GNOME or KDE
<Artemis3> Dh3Y0: how much memory you have?
<poacheR> I've used linux for a long time, but don't have a computer science background, so I only half-know what I'm talking about :$
<Dh3Y0> hardisk space i ve got about 15 gb to spare
<Artemis3> Dh3Y0: ram memory
<Dh3Y0> 156
<yomm> tom47 , true , though i must say that i am running ubuntu 5 on a pentium1 133Mhz with 128MB RAM and it works ok:) not supersnappy , but certainly not sluggish !
<poacheR> so, any ideas?
<Jowi> Dh3Y0, gnome is a bit heavy for it but on a p166 128Mb RAM I installed ubuntu server and added icewm. runs fine.
<Artemis3> Dh3Y0: xubuntu should work there
<Dh3Y0> allright
<VSpike> I've currently got an ATI X800 type card, and I have sitting here a new MSI geforce 7900GTO to install.  Apart from booting up in single user mode and doing dpkg-reconfigure xorg, is there anything I need to watch out for?
<Dh3Y0> but i m not that well educated in the shell, will the gui stil be good enough for me?
<riotkittie> Dh3Y0: yes
<Artemis3> Dh3Y0: its like gnome but fast
<Dh3Y0> awesome :D thanks alot guys
<Artemis3> hehe
<variant> VSpike: nasty proprietry drivers.. watch out for them
<dyrne> poacheR: ati or nvidia?
<poacheR> Nvidia 512Mb x2 (SLI enabled)
<VSpike> variant: open ATI drivers don't work on my ATI card anyways, so I already have that situation
<Draco_> Hi, I have a  GForce 4 that I am trying to hook up to my TV, when I boot up the pc I get the feed to the TV and I can see ubuntu starting up but as soon as it hits the start screen it stops outputting to the TV, any ideas ?
<poacheR> I don't think it's the SLI to blame though. Apparently sabayon works with it, and another Alienware Aurora m9700 had the exact same problem with a Single card
<dyrne> poacheR: well either way id think you could login and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and play around with settings. id try vesa first
<VSpike> but I was just thinking, I will need to make sure I install them first
<VSpike> :)
<gareth1> how do i set boot options?
<dyrne> poacheR: i havent used the livecd so i dont know if it tries to use nv or vesa with nvidia cards
<poacheR> hm. ok, I'll try that. you mean, as in from a text terminal?
<yomm> draco u must configure twinview :)
<dyrne> poacheR: yeah
<Draco_> twinwho ? :P
<dyrne> poacheR: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<poacheR> what cd do you use then? I thought the live cd is the standard these days, with an installer on it
<yomm> or xorg for dual screensq
<yomm> setup your X server for dual screens , there are a few ways to do so
<Draco_> yomm: ok whats the easiest
<yomm> draco do u have nvidia driver installed ?
<Draco_> yomm:  yes
<draco> lol... another draco in the world :D
<dyrne> poacheR: ive been using server installs. i normally install xubuntu since i prefer it to gnome
<ZeMoonKo>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<poacheR> ah right
<yomm> in terminal type :   nvidia-xconfig --twinview   (backup your old conf first ) & then restart your X server
<Draco_> draco: hey thats mine :P
<soundray> gareth1: when you get to the first stop during boot, look at the help screens. You should probably try entering 'linux vga=771'
<soundray> gareth1: also look at this link:
<Draco_> yomm:  backup xorg,conf ?
<draco> you seem to be "Draco", but i am "draco" .... :D
<poacheR> ok, I'll give it a go, thanks. Just as an aside, do you type the "poacheR:" bit every time? or is it a command? Whatever you write showed up in a nice box under opera, which is very nice, gets my attention :D
<yomm> draco yes always a good idea
<soundray> !bootoptions | gareth1
<ubotu> gareth1: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dyrne> poacheR: tab completion should work so just dy then tab
<Dh3Y0> which version of xubuntu should i download
<poacheR> woooh! nice :p
<dyrne> poacheR: good luck
<soundray> gareth1: sorry, that should have read 'live vga=771'
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<crazy_penguin> hello!
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<draco> yock, please write "Draco_" and not "draco" ... im getting highlighted all the time :D
<poacheR> ok, I'm going to reboot to try it. Just to make sure,
<poacheR> 1) reboot, go to text terminal when possible, reconfigure x, restard gdm ... is that it? will it restard x on the same terminal or the one I'm working from? will it clash with the one that is already open?
<draco> yorry, i mean yomm
<draco> ^^
<ZeMoonKo> hello crazy
<slartiblartfast> The dashing young CEO Steve,
<slartiblartfast> Has a TPM stashed up his sleeve,
<slartiblartfast> He used it to track,
<slartiblartfast> All the people that hack,
<slartiblartfast> Or that's what he'll have you believe.
<Pelo> working on the assumption that one can do anything in linux ,  how would I go about setting different wallpaper for each workspace ?
<Draco_> hehe draco :P
<yomm> ok ;)
<Draco_> yomm:  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' - Here goes, restarting
<Dh3Y0> Artemis3: which version of xubuntu should i download?
<yomm> good luck :)
<soundray> Pelo: use kde ;)
<Pelo> soundray,  I like gnome better
<dyrne> poacheR: yeah itll drop you back at f7 after you restart gdm
<soundray> Pelo: even though it doesn't let you configure per-workspace wallpapers? ;)
<yomm> can anyone hook me up to an Enlightenment dr17 edgy repo ??
<poacheR> ah, wicked. Thanks dyrne, you've been very helpful and patient with me!
<Pelo> soundray,  that's just a bit of eye-candy, not that big a deal, I would just be fun
<dyrne> poacheR: np :)
<riotkittie> Dh3Y0: if you want long term support and proven stabilty, go with 6.06.
<Wespe> Jowi: got my mic working now, thanx
<Dh3Y0> ok
<Dh3Y0> riotkittie: what the difference between drapper and edgy?
<Draco_> yomm: Hey yomm, you rock dude~
<yomm> it worked ?
<Draco_> Yes Sir
<yomm> nice !
<Draco_> one more question though
<yomm> Draco look at the nvidia website there is detailed docs on configuring Xorg and TV out & everything
<riotkittie> Dh3Y0: i've yet to really use Edgy so i cant really answer that. Sorry
<yomm> Draco  Shoot !
<soundray> Pelo: there is a package you might be interested in (although it doesn't seem to do exactly what you want):
<soundray> !wallpaper-tray | Pelo
<ubotu> wallpaper-tray: wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-3build1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Draco_> is there any way to make it more legible ? because theres no monitor attached I can inly choose 1024
<chris_shafto> how do i go about locking a folder?
<tom47> Pelo if you have not seen it maybe you would like to read http://www.gfiles.org/gtk/download/wpapoz/241/
<Znortfl> Hello ubuntu people, I got a sitecom bluetooth device that I can plug into my pc. I want to share music files and photos via this stick. My mobile phone finds the computer (with the appropriate name) but I can not connect to it. Do I need a special program?
<Pelo> soundray,  thanks  I've been reading the forum on this stuff
<draco> yomm, stop it!!! :P
<Draco_> lol
<Draco_> ok ok im leaving :P
<chris_shafto> how do i go about locking a folder?
<yomm> Draco , you have to look into metamodes & stuff , it's all described in the docs i mentioned above , also man nvidia-xconfig can be helpful :)
<draco> waaaaaah
<Draco_> thanks Yomm i'll check out those docs, havea  good one
<Dh3Y0> riotkittie: thats cool, but should i download the alternative or desktop installation cd, i ve got about 156mb ram, and i need to partition myt ntfs hardisk.?
<constrictor> !Bluez-utils
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bluez-utils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Draco_> Laters draco :P
<constrictor> !Bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<draco> it's so much easier to use nick-autocompletion :D
<yomm> draco , I am using capitlas right ?
<juggernaut> hiya!
<yomm> *capitals
<Draco_> nope
<constrictor> !Bluetooth | Znortfl
<Znortfl> thank you constrictor
<ubotu> Znortfl: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yomm> no , the other   LOL
<constrictor> np ;)
<Draco_> :P
<juggernaut> so my azureus wants to update, but it says i don't have the proper permissions.  how can i set the permissions correctly?
<chris_shafto> how do i go about locking a folder please guys?
<soundray> chris_shafto: right-click, Properties, Permissions
<wikiadm> how do i check what version of PHP i am running?
<juggernaut> is there a channel for ubuntu gaming?
<riotkittie> Dh3Y0: use the alternate
<juggernaut> linux games
<juggernaut> how do i enable the right permissions so Azureus will update?
<Sonej> What should i do to fix this? "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region..." on Ubuntu startup
<dyrne> juggernaut: you can ask in ubuntu-offtopic i do a little linux gaming
<defrysk> sudo chown -hR yourusername /path/to/azureusfolder
<defrysk> or something like that
<pbureau> juggernaut, you know google is your friend I used you own question ; http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=check+what+version+of+PHP&btnG=Google+Search
<riotkittie> google ate my babies :o
<NoEvidenZ> Guys, I'm ready to break something.
<riotkittie> NoEvidenZ: whatever it is, make sure it's easily replaced. :p  what's wrong ?
<NoEvidenZ> I'm trying to install build-utilities, for which I need g++-4.1
<juggernaut> pbureau, thanks muchly!  i usually do google, but i was wondering about ubuntu permissions.
<NoEvidenZ> To install g++-4.1, I need libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<NoEvidenZ> And to installed libstdc++6-4.1-dev, I need g++-4.1
<pbureau> opps juggernaut sorry I hit the wrong name mate
<pbureau> wikiadm, google your own question ; http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=check+what+version+of+PHP&btnG=Google+Search
<juggernaut> pbureau, :)  i checked that link and it didn't say anything about setting the permision so i can update my azureus.
<defrysk> juggernaut,  sudo chown -hR yourusername /path/to/azureusfolder
<NoEvidenZ> I'd run apt-get, but I can't get on my network to use the internet.
<dyrne> juggernaut: you could try sudo chown -R $USER ~/
* dyrne bows to defrysk 
<Sollec> hey, lame question here but i did search the documentation and didn't find it: how can i boot to the console instead of X with the Ubuntu LiveCD? (X is not working so I need to edit xorg.conf, but it always tries to go back to X when i quit using ctrl+bksp)
<juggernaut> dyrne, thanks i'll try it
<manuhack> hi folks, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8520, this is the linux reader's choice for 2005, any link for 2006?
<tom47> Sollec try using the terminal
<riotkittie> Sollec: can you not get to a tty with ALT + CTRL + FKEY ?
<Xif> Is there a tutorial explaining how to run scripts on startup?
<Sollec> it does go back to the term, but then blacks out (trying to go back to X)
<Sollec> i mean, the screen blacks out when it tries to load X; after going back to the tty, it just gives me some seconds before blacking out again, and so on
<Akuma_> running (gnome-terminal -x tail -f ~/.file) on the command line works fine, but from a keyboard shortcut the terminal disapears right away - how do i tell it to stay?
<riotkittie> Sollec: ah i am not really sure. perhaps add "single" to the kernel line ?
<poacheR> dyrne: didn't work :(   Gnome completely fails to restart
<sharperguy> how do i run a command from a tty and put it into my gdm/x11 session?
<tom47> Sollec you can use a terminal window within the gui to issue commands
<Pelo> thanks soundray and tom47 ,  wallpapoz does it
<Sollec> i was expecting some kind of flag like Gentoo's "nox", is that like single?
<tom47> Pelo thats interesting ....
<NoEvidenZ> Does anyone see my problem here?
<variant> now that ubuntu will contain proprietry software, where is ubuntus commitment to free software? As it says on many ubuntu sites
<Pelo> little slow tho, might need a reboot or restarting x
<Sollec> tom47: i cannot, because the GUI doesn't show - just a black screen
<Sollec> i know i have to edit xorg.conf; problem is i can't access the term
<tom47> Sollec sorry misread riginal question
<pbureau> manuhack : http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9368
<Pelo> Sollec, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> Xif: I doubt that there is. Just call it from /etc/rc.local
<dyrne> poacheR: try below to install nvidia drivers maybe
<dyrne> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riotkittie> he. cannot. access. a. term. or. tty. :P
<NoEvidenZ> !g++ > NoEvidenZ
<dyrne> poacheR: then restart gdm again sry not sure
<Sollec> Pelo: that's not my issue, my problem is that i cannot access the terminal at all, it keeps trying to load X and i just see the term for seconds
<Znortfl> You refered me to a manual of how to set up a bluetooth device. My problem however is that I have a bluetooth adapter (Sitecom) and want to use it to connect to my mobile phone. Any info on that?
<Pelo> Sollec,  reboot in txt mode
<Pici> NoEvidenZ : download the .debs on a different computer, put them on disk, and dpkg -i them on your linux box
<poacheR> that's arlight, I'll try again some other time. I get the impression this is only a problem with the live cd anyway, rather than an installed version
<riotkittie> singe boots in single user mode. from what i understand, X is not loaded in single but i may be wrong on that
<Sollec> Pelo: that's exactly what i'm asking - how do i boot without x? directly to a console?
<Pelo> Sollec,  there is an option in grub for safe mode or somesuch
<poacheR> failsafe
<NoEvidenZ> Pici: I'm trying to, but g++-4.1 requires a .deb which requires g++-4.1
<tom47> variant "With Ubuntu, our vision is to make the very best of free software freely available, globally. To the extent we make short-term compromises, for drivers or firmware along the way, we see those as bugs, and ones that will be closed over time." Mark Shuttleworth
<dyrne> poacheR: yean another option is just to free up 5-8 gigs and install on sep partition :)
<Sollec> i'll try the single solution; thank you riotkittie
<NoEvidenZ> Pici: It's an endless loop which I can't download my way out of.
<Sollec> and Pelo and tom47
<poacheR> heheh, yeah
<Pelo> gtg, later folks
<Pici> !info g++ > Pici
<poacheR> okiedoke, thanx anyway
<ubotu> g++: The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<moomex> hi guys
<Xif> soundray: I need it to run as SU. Is that possible?
<Pici> NoEvidenZ : The g++ package depends on g++4.1 they are NOT the same package
<soundray> Xif: it's automatically run as root. If you want to run it as another user, you can call it with 'su - username script'
<Pici> !info g++-4.1
<ubotu> g++-4.1: The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.1-13ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 2513 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<Xif> soundray: ok, thanks :)
<Xif> Where is a good place to put small, useful scripts?
<Chilliwack> is there a way to log in to ubuntu as root, not just in terminal?
<Xif> is /home/xif/scripts a good place?
<laxdragon> hey, how can I get my printers from a cups server to go back to using shortnames, they are all coming up as printer@hostname now. Some apps, like the envince do not allow you to print to things with an @ in them.
<Radish> hey, im a windows user and have been for as long as I can remember, but with the release of vista I am thoroughly pissed off at microsoft so im going to migrate to ubuntu linux
<dyrne> Chilliwack: gksudo gdmsetup     <-- to enable root login i think of course root accout needs enabled too
<laxdragon> some security update recently broke this, very annoying.
<Radish> my PC has two HDs- a 40gb one which is my windows boot drive
<Radish> and a 200gb one which I just store files on
<NoEvidenZ> Radish: Welcome. You've chosen well. =] 
<Radish> ive backed up everything on the 200gb one and I want to install ubuntu on it
<laxdragon> I set BrowseShortNames Yes in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf but it makes no difference.
<ere> Xif: I usually have a bin directory in my homedir where I put programs and scripts
<Jowi> Xif, if you just want to use them for that user it's fine. if you want them system wide perhaps /opt
<Radish> is there anything I should know?
<KeysMaker> Hi all
<Radish> both my HDs are NTFS
<Chilliwack> dyrne: sudo: gkmsetup: command not found
<NoEvidenZ> Radish: NTFS is read only under Linux OS's
<Radish> I would kinda like to format the 200gb one with a linux file system
<Radish> will the ubuntu installer do that?
<danilos> if we get someone with gnome-panel crashing on ubuntu-translators, where should I send them? forums? this channel? some mailing list?
<dyrne> Chilliwack: gdmsetup :)
<Chilliwack> ahh, thanks :p
<Jowi> Radish, if you want it to, yes. You decide that during install.
<Radish> good :)
<NoEvidenZ> Radish: You know that if you reformat the drive, it's going to delete everything on it, right?
<Jowi> Radish, be sure to select "manual partitioning"
<Radish> yes, haha
<Radish> im not a novice computer user
<dyrne> Radish: well ubuntu can read and write to ntfs but its not 100% yet.  if you have like movies and mp3s id move them to either a fat32 partition or ext3. default is read only for ntfs
<NoEvidenZ> Ok, good. Just make sure you have backups. There was a guy in here the other day that lost everything because he didn't back up like I told him to.
<Radish> lol
<Radish> well im not backing up my 40gb NTFS drive
<Radish> cos im not gonna touch it
<Radish> im going to put ubuntu on my 200gb drive, which I will format to a linux file system
<Radish> ok also... can I get ms visual c++ 6.0 working on ubuntu?
<VincentMX> does the wine package in the wine repo support opengl?
<Chilliwack> dyrne: so under Security, do i enable the Allow local system administrator login?
<NoEvidenZ> Theoretically, under wine or some other emulator software. I'm not sure though, I'm very new to Linux.
<Chilliwack> but wine is not an emulator!
<VincentMX> indeed
<Jowi> Radish, in the manual partition tool you will have to select the correct disk and then partition it. after that is done you will have a chance to select which partitions are used for what. make sure your 40GB disk is not in that list because they will be formatted by default.
<NoEvidenZ> I'm thinking of the wrong thing then.
<Radish> ok
<dyrne> Chilliwack: i think thats right. but im obligated to warn you its considered bad security practice
<tom47> Radish its probably a good idea to have at least one FAT32 partition so you can readily share data between windoze and linux
<Radish> ill access the linux partition from windows and linux
<Radish> im sure there is software to do that
<Chilliwack> dyrne: nobody here knows i have ubuntu on my computer, or what to do with it if they did. it's just my family and i living here :p
<Radish> also I dont know anything about the partitions linux needs
<Chilliwack> and b'sides, i'd still have to type in my password to get to root, wouldn't i?
<soundray> tom47: you can readily share data between Linux and Windows via ext3 partitions using ext2fsd on Windows (Radish)
<Radish> if I manually partition it will I have to choose a size for the swap and stuff?
<tom47> soundray yes ... an extra layer of complexity imho but there you go mileage varies :)
<dyrne> Chilliwack: yeah just if there is an exploit or something the desktop apps are running with root priv.  you are propably ok i just dont like the idea of doing it
<Radish> well im going to have a go
<Radish> cya
<Radish> next time I come on here I will either be on ubuntu (woot) or on another PC, crying for help because my PC is fucked :)
<Bookington> There we go. Good day, everyone !
<soundray> Chilliwack: do not activate or use the root account. It's not only about local users.
<Chilliwack> soundray: oh?
<Chilliwack> i just want to be able to get to my freaking windows partition, where all my music is
<soundray> Chilliwack: not activating root gives you an extra layer of protection against attacks from the net.
<Chilliwack> i've got it mounted, but i can't get in there unless i'm using root in terminal
<variant> Chilliwack: change the permissions
<livingdaylight> anyone use either wordpress or Blogger?
<elgordo123> Chilliwack.  is this partition on the smae drive?
<soundray> Chilliwack: there are ways to do this:
<soundray> !ntfs | Chilliwack
<ubotu> Chilliwack: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dyrne> Chilliwack: heh gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  in the options column that probably says default change to like defalut,umask=000  or something
<livingdaylight> wondering which one is better?
<Chilliwack> variant, i tried 222, 555, 777
<Bazy> I need help with something... anyone using pptpd for VPN connections?
<soundray> Bazy: I did once
<variant> Chilliwack: chmod -R 775 /path/to/directory
<variant> Chilliwack: the -R is important
<Chilliwack> 'kay, i'll try that
<elgordo123> Question for anyone:   How do I see which /dev/...  my devices are assigned too?   And more importantly how do I change them?
<soundray> variant: this won't work on an NTFS partition (Chilliwack)
* genii sips a coffee
<Chilliwack> woah, stuff is happening
<variant> soundray: ah, didn't realise it was ntfs
<Chilliwack> lots and lots of stuffs are happening.
<variant> soundray: it wont work, you can ctrl c that
<variant> Chilliwack: it wont work, you can ctrl c that
<Chilliwack> it looks like it's working
<Chilliwack> it's going chmod: changing permissions of (everything)
<variant> Chilliwack: nah, you just need to remount it with users rights
<variant> Chilliwack: woops.. what command did you run exactly?
<variant> Chilliwack: ctrl c NOW
<soundray> elgordo123: don't change device names -- the conventions are extremely useful
<Agrajag> it's probably too late already
<Chilliwack> sudo chmod -R 775 /mnt/hdb1
<variant> Chilliwack: ah thats ok, can you access the files with your user now?
<variant> i w ouldnt thinks o
<Chilliwack> well, i'll rty
<Chilliwack> try
<soundray> elgordo123: you can always set up a soft link to use a device under a different name.
<genii> elgordo123 What is the issue that you feel it neccesary to do something about the devices?
<Chilliwack> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hdb1".
<elgordo123> soundray: thanks, how do I see what devices are on what /dev assignments? I have 2 soundcards and want to see which ones they are on.
<Chilliwack> but i also stopped it in the middle
<Stormx2> How can I find the largest files in a folder?
<soundray> Stormx2: ls -lrS | tail -n 1
<elgordo123> Stormx you can open Nautilus or konqureor and view details then sort by size
<Chilliwack> so what's wrong with the "chmod -R 775 /mnt/hdb1" thing
<laxdragon> ok, I had to install foomatic-gui to delete the bad printers. then they got auto detected again. Someone tell the Gnome guys you can't delete printers from gnome-cups-manager and the BrowseShortNames should default to yes.
<Stormx2> elgordo123: Recursively...
<sharperguy> whats a good way to search for strings in a 10MB text file?
<elgordo123> does linux assign /dev nodes by the order of the way they are connected to the motherboard?
<elgordo123> they I mean cards..
<soundray> Stormx2: 'find . -print0 | xargs -0 ls -s | sort -n | tail -n 1'
<kurumin> ola
<kurumin> Im brazilian
<Pici> !br | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<soundray> elgordo123: this shouldn't be important at all.
<noiano> hello
<noiano> can anyone help me in a "building problem"?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me figure something out?  I'm trying to use grep or sed or awk to recursively search all files in a directory for e-mail addresses, and print the domain names.
<variant> Chilliwack: it's because ntfs doesn't support permissions at all
<soundray> elgordo123: just set up which soundcard you are using through System-Preferences-Sound
<Chilliwack> variant: oh :/
<Xif> Jowi: thanks. I'm the only user on the machine, so I guess I'll put them in /home/xif/scripts :)
<NoEvidenZ> I try to install build-essential and it needs g++, I download g++, and it needs g++-4.1, I download that and it needs libstdc++6-4.1, which i download and it needs g++-4.1
<enkidu> is it possible for apt to get a file from many servers so that the download would be accelerated ?
<variant> Chilliwack: try chown user:group /mnt/whatever
<soundray> Stormx2: are you ignoring me?
<variant> Chilliwack: with the user and group changed to that of your user
<Arron> Can come one help?, After i installed ubuntu my cpu clock has dropped from 2ghz to 1.8ghz any ideas why?
<Xif> enkidu: apt is usually pretty fast anyway.
<Stormx2> soundray: No, I'm using your advice
<Stormx2> soundray: Sorry that I didn't reply :(
<variant> NoEvidenZ: odd, that happened when you just typed apt-get install build-essential?
<Stormx2> soundray: I just left it running and went to get my guitar.
<soundray> Stormx2: okay, I was worried for a sec... :)
<variant> Stormx2: was i helping you with something yesterday?
<Jowi> NoEvidenZ, you don't have an internet connection on the machine that you're installing it on?
<noiano> can anyone help me in a "building problem"?
<NoEvidenZ> variant: i can't apt-get, I don't ahve an internet connection
<enkidu> Xif: not in china and many other countries
<Stormx2> variant: You thought you were, but you had the wrong guy
<variant> NoEvidenZ: unlucky
<variant> Stormx2: lol ok
<Wolftech> Hi, I have an Ubuntu question...
<NoEvidenZ> Jowi: No, I don't.
<Jowi> noiano, you must be more specific than that. otherwise you will get no answers :)
<finalbeta> I just plugged in an old TV card that has a BTTV chip. But what do I do now, should Ubuntu detect it?
<variant> !ask | Wolftech
<noiano> Jowi: ok
<ubotu> Wolftech: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wolftech> How much ram does Ubuntu support?
<NoEvidenZ> Jowi: I could never get my wireless network card to work.
<variant> Wolftech: how much you got?
<noiano> this is the error: ho can i fix it?
<noiano> checking for libccrtp1 >= 1.5.0... Package libccrtp1 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libccrtp1.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libccrtp1' found
<noiano> configure: error: Library requirements (libccrtp1 >= 1.5.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Xif> enkidu: If I was in Chine, I suppose I'd have much worse to worry about than aptitude not working :D
<Chilliwack> variant: what's a group :/
<Pici> !paste | noiano
<ubotu> noiano: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<noiano> sorry Pici
<enkidu> Xif: what do you mean ?
<Wolftech> I am looking into building a new system and I want to put the max in - 16Gb... I am trying to avoid Vista
<noiano> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3598/
<noiano> here's the error
<Xif> enkidu: oh, I don't know, stuff like having no human rights etc. But this is OT really :)
<variant> Wolftech: you would have to use a custom kernel to support more than 3.6 - 4 GB
<AngryElf_> what's wrong with:   row = 1 \n if row.odd?   ?
<Stormx2> Wolftech: 16gb of ram?!
<variant> Wolftech: IE, compile the kernel your self rather than use the stock ubuntu kernel
<archangelpetro> is there a way to see whcih processes are using the network connection/interface and how much resources theyre using?
<enkidu> Xif: human right is nothing beside environment problems
<Jowi> NoEvidenZ, use apt-get with the -d switch. that will download but not install the packages. you will see which packages are downloaded. then you copy them to the other machine from the /var/cache/apt/archives directory. that way you get the versions it need. do an "sudo apt-get clean" first to clear out that directory.
<variant> Wolftech: you must be very rich to afford that amount of ram on a desktop machine
<mattfletcher> Since I upgraded to Edgy my screen brightness settings don't work
<Wolftech> Its only about 6k for the ram
<variant> mattfletcher: laptop?
<Jowi> NoEvidenZ, ...and that way you don't need to hunt around for the correct versions either
<variant> Wolftech: a complete waste of money if you ask me
<mattfletcher> variant: sony vaio vgn-fs315e
<mattfletcher> it used to dim when i pulled the power and brighten when it went back in again
<Wolftech> Not if I can get an OS to support more than 4gb :)
<NoEvidenZ> Jowi: I can't do apt-get, the only comptuer with an internet connection is a windows pc
<enkidu> Xif: western countries always give lessons to china about human rights, but it isn't a so old idea, so give them time for that
<Wolftech> WIthout using Vista ultimate or enterprise
<Jowi> NoEvidenZ, so boot it with the ubuntu desktop cd :)
<ere> how would you update 100+ ubuntu workstations automatically? I don't want to enable automatic updates directly from the ubuntu repositories in case of problems. I preferably need to have a spare workstation where all updates are checked first? maybe a local mirror that is updated after I have tested the updates is ok?
<NoEvidenZ> Jowi: The computer I need them on is i386, this computer is amd64, wouldn't it download the wrong packages?
<Wolftech> and since I have been evaluating Ununtu for my university, I thought I'd see if it could handle it
<enkidu> are there ubuntu servers in china so that apt would be much more fast ?
<genii> !apt-mirror | ere
<ubotu> apt-mirror: APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Wolftech> thanks for the info. I will look into learning how to compile my own kernel.
<variant> Wolftech: it will never use that much ram for any application on a desktop, it will be waste of resources. a database server can use that much thogh
<soundray> NoEvidenZ: consider this: http://www.batmat.net/apt-offline/index.html
<Jowi> NoEvidenZ, hmmm... I don't know...
<AngryElf_> if I can't do something like   "if row.odd?"  what am I suppose to be doing?
<NoEvidenZ> Everything I need to install requires g++-4.1. Even g++-4.1
<variant> Wolftech: this is a 64bit cpu?
<genii> ere You need about 31Gb to miror the current dist. Then change the sources.list on the workstations to the machine you have the mirror on.
<Wolftech> variant - I do video and 3d stuff so I want to be able to have those running in the background while I do other things
<variant> Wolftech: ubuntu-x86-64 supports the full 64GB ram
<Wolftech> variant - yeah... AMD FX-62
* Thug-N-Me yeah that`s me (you are now recognized) :)
<variant> Wolftech: so yes, i fyou use the 64bit version of ubuntu it will support upto 64gb ram
<variant> Wolftech: no kernel compiling needed
<Wolftech> thanks! Ill download that version!
<variant> Wolftech: you on your super pc now?
<soundray> Bazy: ask before you pm people.
<Wolftech> no... I just have about half of it purchased ...still buy ram, hdsand 1 more video card... Im on a crappy dell GX270 at work right now
<codecaine> hi I have beryl and emerald on ubuntu but ever like a minute running I think emerald crashes because my windows don't have the menu bar to minimize etc anybody know why this can  be?
<Bazy> soundray I found something http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/diagnose-forwarding.phtml
<ere> genii: yes, and run the updates from (ana)cron or something like that? what a bout packages that require feedback?
<NetCruZa> I have a divx movie, that i would like to burn to a DVD so that it can be played on a normal DVD-player, what program can i use?
<bauer77> buy a dvd player that plays divx
<tom47> Stormx2: depending on why you are looking for large files, you may like to look at filelight which i find really handy for cleaning up my partitions and seeing where large lumps of space are going
<Chilliwack> offtopic question, is "cc" a package?
<NetCruZa> bauer77: hahaha :P
<NoEvidenZ> God dammit! >.<
<maverick> hallo
<bauer77> you will lost to much quality on the divx if you try to convert it most likely
<bauer77> I was being serious
<Chilliwack> 'cause compiling something, i get a "make[1] : cc: Command not found"
<genii> ere You can run the updates however you like. As for the feedback mechanism I do not know enough about the internals of it.
<Stormx2> tom47: Okay, thanks
<NetCruZa> bauer77: why would i lose quality? I really don't see why that would happen...
<bauer77> because your going to have to re encode it
<NetCruZa> bauer77: and since it is not only my own DVD player, that solution isn't what i need :(
<NetCruZa> bauer77: yeah i see, but i will have to try it anyway
<bauer77> just as you lose quality from dvd to divx
<genii> ere I am running an automated install cluster here with a central server netbooting and headlessly installing systems.
<Pici> Chilliwack : you need to install the build-essential package
<Chilliwack> Pici: alright, thanks
<NoEvidenZ> Chilliwack: Good luck.
<bauer77> google divx to dvd
<Chilliwack> thanks :P
<NetCruZa> bauer77: yeah okay
<NoEvidenZ> Chilliwack: PM me and let me know if it works.
<NetCruZa> found this: http://www.overclock.net/faqs/121411-how-create-video-dvds-linux.html
<Chilliwack> NoEvidenZ, 'kay
<noiano> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<noiano> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ere> genii: what kind of software do you use to do that?
<Chilliwack> i like the way gnome blinks the things in the bar... it's so stylish and sleek.
<nielsf> So. I want to install this Linux distro called "Ubuntu", but the install keeps giving problems.
<Chilliwack> woah
<Chilliwack> obstifliege
<Chilliwack> i know you from #nethack :P
<Pici> nielsf : you've come to the right place
<mattfletcher> If I CHMOD something in /proc/ will it persist through a reboot?
<nielsf> I surely hope so - all the answers from google and ubuntu wiki didn't help much.
<LjL> mattfletcher: no
<gardar> any wget experts here that can help me? :)
<mattfletcher> arse
<LjL> mattfletcher: put the chmod in /etc/rc.local if you really have to
<LjL> do you really have to?
<genii> ere On the server (6.06 server) I am using dhcp3-server, tftpd, apt-mirror and nfs. The dhcpd.conf file assigns semi-static numbers based on mac address of the clients. Then they netboot a preseed file with the hex name of their IP. After automated install, they wget a php file on the server which swaps their normal netboot file for one which directs them to boot from the hard drive. Then...
<genii> ...the first-run they nfs mount a dir and copy a default sources.list and other system-specific things like some desktop shortcuts and default wvdial login information and so on.
<Chilliwack> make[1] : yacc: Command not found         there're a bunch of packages that include "yacc", but i don't know which one to get :(
<mattfletcher> the files which contain the lcd brightness live in there
<shwag> why is there nessus, nagios, cacti?  Can't those all be integrated into a single program ?
<mattfletcher> if i want to them to be modified (ie to change the brightness) when logged in as a normal user i need to yes
<morpheus74> Does Edge come with the "wireless -tools" package, or do I have to get the package?
<LjL> mattfletcher, but i believed things were set up so that you could use the standard keys to change the brightness even as a normal X user
<mattfletcher> LjL: no. as i understand it there is a bug which prevents this from being the case. none of my fn work "fn"!
<LjL> mattfletcher: anyway if the relevant modules aren't loaded very late, /etc/rc.local should work
<nielsf> CPU: Pentium III, HD: ST380011A, Motherboard: Award. I get I/O buffer read errors whn installing, so I have to use the boot option irqpoll.
<shwag> !nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<shwag> !cacti
<ubotu> cacti: Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6h-3 (edgy), package size 900 kB, installed size 3428 kB
<shwag> !nagios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ere> genii: ah, well that is nice.
<Pici> Chilliwack : Does whatever you're installing include a README or INSTALL file that lists the dependencies?
<nielsf> Now. I'm playing it safe and use noapic, nolapic and vga=771 as well.
<Chilliwack> Pici: uhm. i'll go check!
<Stormx2> Chilliwack: Are you compiling a package?
<Chilliwack> Stormx2: NetHack
<Stormx2> Hahaha
<Stormx2> nethack is in the repos?
<Chilliwack> :P
<Chilliwack> depends on what repos means
<Pici> Chilliwack : nethack is in the ubuntu repositories, you shouldnt need to compile from source
<alecjw> !info nethack | Stormx2
<ubotu> Package nethack does not exist in any distro I know
<alecjw> doh
<Pici> !info nethack-common | Chilliwack
<alecjw> it does exist though...
<Stormx2> I've installed nethack from the repos...
<ubotu> nethack-common: Common files for Nethack dungeon crawl game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-8ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 443 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<Pici> :)
<Pici> food, bbl
<Chilliwack> so it's a package i can download?
<Stormx2> Chilliwack: Use synaptic. System > Administration > Synaptic
<Chilliwack> Stormx2: i'm searching it right now
<Xif> OK, I have a serious problem. I did some stuff with gconftool-2, and now my Home key doesn't work.
<Stormx2> Xif: Eeek
<Xif> I probably nullified the default keybinding or something. How do I fix that?
<sunshine> hi, how do I call the compiler in ubuntu?when I want to compile my c++ programs under it, and I call the command gcc , it is told that it doesnt exist....
<Xif> sunshine: apt-get install build-essential
<genii> sunshine Yes, if no gcc found you need the build-essential pacgake to install it.
<mattfletcher> My network connections only work if I turn NetworkManager off
<sunshine> thank you genii and Xif, I am installing now the package Xif....thx :)
<d0dge-> Where I could find "9x15.pcf.gz" and how do I install it to using it on Konsole?
<dafydd> i installed ubuntu yesterday and was wondering whether or not it was possible to access my mp3s and other media files that are currently on my ntfs primary hd, because without my music i'll be lost! any suggestions would be appreciated.
<genii> d)dge this is some gzipped font?
<Gamentine|Gone> hello... is there any way for me to launch automatically launch application instead of the screensaver when the machine is idle?
<Xif> OK, to repeat the question: I did some stuff with gconftool-2, and now my Home key doesn't work. Any help?
<pbureau> whats the libs for watching dvd's I got whatever I could find but cannot play (no encoder for dvd to watch in drive()
<Chilliwack> so, yeah, i got the nethack package, and it installed, but where to?
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiiiiii
<genii> d0dge Look first under /usr/share/fonts to see if it exists already
<ubuntu_> 0175 1994063
<dafydd> no ideas on importing my mp3s, then?
<d0dge-> genii: can't find it :( I'd like to use the same font as in xterm
<spitz> I would like to install windows over my  current ubuntu install, I tried to add a (hd0,0) chainloader +1 savedefault ...  config in my /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I 'm not sure if my the (hd0,0) is correct...
<deejoe> the 6.06 alternative install CD offers me three kernel options linux-powerpc linux-image-powerpc linux-image-2.6.15-26-powerpc, are they different, and if so, how?
<spitz> fdisk -l gives me this :
<Flannel> Chilliwack: it doesn't matter.  Just type 'nethack' or, if you need the path, the locate command (locate nethack) will let you know
<sunshine> dafydd..I think you can access you ntfs partition *somehow*. I am sure its possible ^^
<spitz> /dev/sda1
<spitz> w00ps :)
<nielsf> What exactly is it that the boot option "irqpoll" does - it prevents a lot of errors, but I'm not quite sure it's healthy.
<Chilliwack> Flannel: oh, thanks!
<AnisEstrellado> :)
<Chilliwack> woahs, it even comes with menucolours
<Flannel> deejoe: the first one is the one you want t install.  The second two are dependants of the first one.  First one (well, two, actually) will keep you up to date.
<tom47> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<deejoe> Flannel: thanks.
<Gamentine> hello... is there any way for me to automatically launch application instead of the screensaver when the machine is idle?
<Otter> With "virtual" aliases on ethernet interfaces, can you change the alias mac address without changing the mac of the physical interface  it is bonded too?
<tom47> !ntfs > dafydd
<Flannel> spitz: you'd need to know which harddrive/partition windows is on.  But, when installing, grub should figure it out for you, and automagically add it.
<deejoe> I am interested to the answer to Otter s question.  My recollection is "no" though.
<dafydd> right, i'l check out this link given by ubotu
<spitz> Flannel: I don't want to install ubuntu on xp, but install xp over ubuntu, to add later ubuntu ( 6.06 instead of 6.10)
<Otter> deenjoe: Or even create a vritual loopback, other than lo, that I can bind a mac too
<lxuser> I have a old hard disk with win98 se, booting the disk is no problem form the original machine, but if I want to copy the data to other disk from other computer it only show program files carpet, If return the disk to the old computer it shows the files?
<spitz> This is my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/872288
<genii> d0dge If the file is in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/   then copy it to /usr/share/fonts then issue:  sudo update-fonts-dir && sudo update-fonts-alias
<Flannel> spitz: Ah, well, you'll need to reinstall GRUB anyway.  since the XP install will hose your MBR (grub).  It's no big deal.  If you reinstall later, grub will get installed, if you don't want to reinstall (you're upgrading) you'll manually install grub (which is no big deal)
<Flannel> !grub | spitz, first link has a variety of methods
<ubotu> spitz, first link has a variety of methods: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deejoe> Otter: I don't know.  Can tun devices do that?
<Otter> deejoe: Tun is a a virtual Tunnel interface, don't think you can use it for anything but that
<spitz> ubotu: I did not lost my GRUB, the fact is that when I boot now from XP disc, I got wierd STOP error
<Chilliwack> i wish ubuntu had "courier" or "courier new"... this "courier 10 pitch" is all... weird
* deejoe shrugs
<Otter> Or does anyone know a good IRC channel I can ask advanced Ubuntu/Debain networking questions?
<spitz> ubotu: I think it is because XP does not see my linux partitions and cannot install anything?
<nielsf> That can't be good. The CD drive began making a strange noise, and the load bar on ubuntu install behaves funny.
<Chilliwack> ubotu is a bot, spitz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot, spitz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spitz> w00ps :)
<spitz> whaha; talking to a bot, I'm going after Basshunter :)
<Flannel> spitz: Correct, XP has no idea what ubuntu is.  But, installing it should've wiped out your GRUB, since they're (the windows bootloader and grub) in the same place
<Nana`> hi
<Nana`> how to close X server please ?
<Chilliwack> i call my grandmother nana
<Nana`> gr8 4 u
<Nana`> :/
<Chilliwack> ya, itz so c00l and stuffs. ugh, i hate myself now
<Pici> Nana` : ctrl-alt-backspace
<spitz> Flannel: The problem is , I run ubuntu now, I would go back to XP ( I'll come back later on ubuntu;)), but when I boot the XP disc, I got a STOP error . Should I normally be able to install XP over ubuntu without changing my grub? Or do I HAVE TO change my grub before I can install XP over ubuntu? That's what I would like to now
<Nana`> ctrl + alt + backspace doesn't close session?
<dafydd> the info at that link seems to have worked, thanks all
<genii> spitz XP will wipe grub out every time
<Flannel> spitz: in the process of installing XP, it will overwrite your first atage of grub
<spitz> Flannel: And that's why I like to know what do I have to put after boot ( This is my fdisk http://pastebin.com/872288 )
<moonlite> anybody know the url to download flash 9?
<Flannel> spitz: your XP disk... the CD? or you've installed it aleady?
<Flannel> !flash9 | moonlite
<ubotu> moonlite: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<moonlite> ooh
<spitz> Flanel: I'm not able to install XP it seems, in the installation I got an error
<Pici> Nana` : what are you trying to do?
<Jowi> spitz, you created a boot partition or you use MBR?
<genii> Sounds like a bad install CD and not anything to do with grub or mbr and so on
<Flannel> Jowi: he's trying to boot from the CD
<tom47> spitz if it were me i would use use an ubuntu livecd and comletely repartition the hard disk as you plan in the fullness of time to use it using gparted and make the first partition an ntfs partition
<moonlite> !backports | moonlite
<ubotu> moonlite: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jowi> spitz, xp won't mind grub at all (it will happily ignore its existens)
<Otter> Anyone know where I can advacned setup examples for /etc/networking/interfaces?
<Nana`> Pici i want to install my nvidia drivers
<NoEvidenZ> thanks guys
<Nana`> i followed the step here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-9746.html
<Nana`> but when i want to run the .sh it says close X server before
<Jowi> spitz, but if you want to recover grub after a xp install see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rigol> hi
<mcquaid> I was about to use ntfs-3g for the first time for write support.  I noticed on the forums that there is a rep for more recent versions of ntfs-3g.  Is that really necessary?  Are there any big issues with the version supplied in edgy?
<ziadoz> can anyone help me with my wireless?
<spitz> Jowi: I just added in my grub this entry : title windows Xp root (hd0,0) makedefault chainloader +1 . But I don't now if the hd0,0 is correct
<ziadoz> i got ndiswrapper and the drivers installed. but the device doesnt seem to be able to scan
<Flannel> spitz: until windows gets installed, that won't do you anygood
<asdf25> mcquaid: fwiw i've never had problems with the edgy version
<mcquaid> asdf25, ok thx
<spitz> Flannel: If i would not add an entry to menu.lst, I should be able to install XP ?
<Flannel> spitz: no.  Your computer is already booting to CD first.
<Jowi> spitz, you don't have a windows partition according to your fdisk listing so it is impossible to say if hd0,0 is what you should use...
<rigol> i accidentally hit "hide" when left-clicking thunderbirds icon in the notification area - now i have no icon for thunderbird there. how can i undo it?
<Jowi> spitz, besides, as Flannel say it's no use doing it now. XP installer will overwrite grub.
<Nana`> Pici  are u there ? :/
<Pici> Nana` : you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Nana`> 'k i'll try thanks
<won> .org
<logikon> .com
<Jowi> spitz, the error you get is to do with either a bad windows install cd or faulty hardware. write down the stop code and google it to find out what it means
<spitz> Jowi: I do not have any windows installation now, but I would like to erase everything from ubuntu, and have a XP install without anything from ubuntu.  The fact is, I 'm trying now to isntall XP just by booting the XP cd, it starts loading etc, but after Preparing windows, I got a stop error.  I heard of a classmate that it might be because windows cannot find a partition to install it on...
<spitz> Ok, the CD I got was sent by Dell today, so it can't be that. The SATA disk that is in, is just a standard delivered by dell...
<logikon> why doesn't ubuntu have a partitioner as simple as partitionmagic to make room in ntfs drives on the install?
<Pici> logikon : It does have a partition utility
<rigol> logikon: you tried gnome partition editor?
<logikon> that's not what i mean.. i have mine working just fine.. but that's because I had my partitions set up before I installed it
<Znortfl> Hello Ubuntu people. I do succeed in sharing files with my sisters mobile phone (LG)1 via bluetooth, but it does not work with my own phone (Samsung). The only difference is that on my own phone it asks for a PIN code when I send a file to it. I do not know what pin code I should enter: mine or the default on the bluetooth deamon (1234). Neither works
<spitz> Jowi/Flanel/ I go check out the error again...
<spitz> Thanks for helping me, I'll be right back probably ;)
<Jowi> spitz, ok. in the ubuntu desktop/live cd you will find a tool called gparted. run it and remove all the partitions. then reboot. voila - a clean disk. but I wouldn't bet on that that is the cause of the error. better google the stop code first.
<spitz> Jowi: Thanks, I'll do that
<spitz> Jowi: strange thing is that it's all standard system from dell...
<logikon> I mean for people that have windows running on a ntfs that takes up the whole disk..
<Pici> logikon : I was able to resize my ntfs parition when I installed dapper
<logikon> really? i thought you couldn't make room on a ntfs partition..
<nielsf> OK. I'm installing ubuntu, it shows that everything is loading normally (nautilus and so on), but I get the error message "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon..." and the screen goes blank with the "human skin" color.
<logikon> nielsf: you're installing or running it?
<zOap> does anyone know of an daemon that handles shortcuts for x? and it needs to accept hex values... xfce wont accept my "internet" button,,,
<dyrne> nielsf: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  ;-p
<nielsf> I'm trying to install it, but I don't know if it wants to do something else.
<logikon> that's after you install and the system reboots?
<nielsf> I can't get a shell right now - it's not responding very well.
<rustlerharv> nielsf hit crtl-altf1 and see if it is aking for something
<nielsf> It has not rebooted yet. I think it's still installing.
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a really odd problem.  I am trying to setup my USB Speedtouch 330 Modem under the latest ubuntu... when i untar it and then run ./configure I get the following error (this is a fresh install of ubuntu i have not installed anything so might be missing something required), http://rafb.net/p/zjYGy195.html any ideas what the issue here is?
<nielsf> I'm just letting it "think" for a few minutes, but CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't give me a shell.
<dyrne> dusty_: i havent looked at the error but youve installed the build-essential package right?
<logikon> dusty_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dusty_> cheers
<sunshine> what plugins have to be installed that you can listen to mp3 songs under ubuntu?
<rustlerharv> nielsf: does it give you any output
<logikon> sunshine: gstreamer, search for it in your help
<sunshine> ok thx logikon
<rustlerharv> sunshine: gstreamer the good bad and ugly
<Jowi> !mp3 | sunshine
<ubotu> sunshine: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<logikon> np
<dusty_> Thanks a lot that worked.
<asdf25> sunshine: you can use automatix to get all the media stuff installed
<Plecebo> I'm looking for soundcard recomendations. I am wanting a card that supports hardware mixing and that I should not have any problems getting to work with Ubuntu. Anyone have suggestions?
<Pici> !automatic | asdf25 sunshine
<Pici> !automatix | asdf25 sunshine
<sunshine> okay..thats now a  lot of stuff...so I only must decide now what I do first :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> asdf25 sunshine: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crimsun> Plecebo: sb audigy 2 zs. Avoid 24-bit and 7.1.
* Thug-N-Me wonders :)
<ol1> hey guys, how can i install ubuntu onto a Win98 laptop that doesnt read the crdrive on boot?
<asdf25> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tom47> !easyubuntu | asdf25 sunshine
<nielsf> No. It's just acting like it's working really hard while showing the skin-colored screen. Both HD and CD-drive are hard at work.
<ubotu> asdf25 sunshine: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Pici> nielsf : how much ram do you have in this computer?
<dusty_> Hrmm, dyrne, logikon: Any idea why make fails here: http://rafb.net/p/41qrrZ23.html ?
<nielsf> Only just enough to run "The SIMS"
<Plecebo> crimsun, I bought an audigy (but it is an audigy SE and no hardware mixing support :() why should I avoid 24bit? and 7.1 i dont care about... just headphones and microphones
<nielsf> About 128MBit or something.
<logikon> ol1: here a few possibilities: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<cbx33> anyone else having x problems since upgrading to the latest xorg-server?
<crimsun> Plecebo: because the 24-bit sb lives and several sb audigys have severe problems. You've noticed on one.
<Plecebo> ya
<logikon> dusty_: what is it you're trying to make?
<Plecebo> so the sb audigy 2 zs?? that works well?
<rustlerharv> nielsf: i know a few times i installed it would add more packages b4 it ooted in x for the first time
<crimsun> Plecebo: that and the original sb live
<dusty_> logikon: The speedtouch 330 modem drivers...
<rustlerharv> nielsf: which is probably what it is doing since the cd and hdd are going
<Plecebo> crimsun, ok cool, and you are sure it does hardware mixing?
<crimsun> Plecebo: yes.
<kontingenz> someone knows about a ubuntu-plugin implementing the function to change mp3-tags with nautilus contextmenu?
<rustlerharv> nielsf: but hitting crtl-alt-f1 showed what it was doing
<dusty_> logikon: as per the details on this page:  speedtouch.sourceforge.net -> documentation -> Installation guide (up to date, english).
<Plecebo> crimsun, great thank you so much for your help
<rickympl> hi
<nielsf> CTRL+ALT+F1 doens't do anything actually.
<rickympl> when my friend tries this command; sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv B0B7481B1F44842D && gpg --export --armor B0B7481B1F44842D | sudo apt-key add -
<rickympl> he get the following error
<logikon> dusty_: that's like 'sh speed330_something.sh'?
<rickympl> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv A506E6D4DD4D5088 && gpg --export gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/particle/.gnupg/gpg.conf'gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissionsgpg: keyserver communications error: general errorgpg: keyserver receive failed: general errorparticle@blackbox:~$ --armor A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Led-Hed> Anyone here able to mount an NFS share from fstab?
<rickympl> im lost, any help?
<dusty_> logikon: no its ./configure && make && make install, it errors out on make and the error is in the URL i already gave you?
<nielsf> Wait a minute!
<logikon> dusty_: try this one: http://felipetonello.com/arquivos/speedtch330.tar.gz
<nielsf> Damn logitech keyboard. The F-keys are disabled by default - no wonder it didn't show up.
<asdf25> Led-Hed: comp2:/media/hda4    /media/Linux1     nfs             noatime         0 0
<nielsf> OK. I'm in X now.
<asdf25> Led-Hed: line is fstab that worked for me
<logikon> dusty_: tar xpvf the file and sh filename.sh
<asdf25> Led-Hed: *in
<rustlerharv> nielsf:  is it installing packages
<Landrew> so, using this vmware, I now have the ubuntu iso,  if I recall linus always wanted some damn scratch partition
<Otter> Someone was asking about mounting a samba share ealier: //192.168.1.1/engineering /mnt/nas/engineering smbfs credentials=/etc/.smbpasswd,uid=test,gid=test,noauto 0 0
<dusty_> logikon: ok let me try, sec.
<Otter> that was a example
<logikon> see if it works, otherwise pm me
<Landrew> I take it vmware lets you set up partitions ?
<Landrew> to prepare for ubuntu ?
<nielsf> Um. It showed the nice welcoming text with "theis product comes with no...", bit now it just filled the screen with errors.
<Led-Hed> asdf25: I have a similar line,  but the share wont mount,  but mounts fine if I do it manually
<dusty_> logikon: hrm, the menu's for that file are in a foreign lanugage,,,,
<Pici> Landrew : the ubuntu installer will setup partitions for you
<nielsf> "This drive is not supported by this version of the driver"
<Landrew> I see
<asdf25> Led-Hed: huh weird, i never had any problems
<Landrew> so, just point VMware to the iso
<Pici> Landrew : and yes, you can do that in VMware session
<huascar80> I'm so confused, I've got the Ubu. dvd but i can't install eclipse, vlc, krusader and others from it!! And I'll soon be without internet!
<Landrew> excellent
<Landrew> I'm so there yesterday
<Pici> Landrew : yes, just make sure to un-point it when the install is done, so it doesnt boot back into the livcd
<nielsf> "hdb: drive not ready for command"
<Landrew> pici - ah
<logikon> dusty_: ouch, i'm sorry about that..
<logikon> holdon
<dusty_> k
<Led-Hed> asdf25: I've found a few other posts in the Ubuntu forums from people having the same problem, only no solutions
<dusty_> if you can translate?
<Landrew> sheesh, why have I not thought of doing this before
<method_hen> hey guys
<Landrew> I am happy with 2k to some degree though, but no vista for me heh
<Landrew> can't feed into this cosmetic baroque crap feed bag offering from ms
<logikon> dusty_: try this one: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<archangelpetro> if i'm running 32bit EDgy, on amd64, and i want to use assembler, which should i use? 32x86 or 64?
<logikon> follow the instructions and hope for the best
<nielsf> I don't think it's installing packages. It's more like it tries to contact the HD (ST380011A).
<dusty_> logikon: ok sec
<asdf25> Led-Hed: is it just the automounting on boot that doesn't work? or also "sudo mount <mountpoint>"?
<Landrew> that and fortress, says it only runs on *nix
<rickympl> nvermind did a chown on the gpg.conf file in home and it worked
<Kernel`> what is Polish chanel of Ubuntu ?
<tom47> rickympl: this will give you a clue as to what is happening http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2005-March/025320.html
<Pici> !pl | Kernel`
<ubotu> Kernel`: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tom47> rickympl: AH OK
<asdf25> Led-Hed: the automounting didn't work for me, i had to put commands to mount them in /etc/rc.local
<Caffeine> ahh, seems Xchat automatically directs me to this channel upon installing.
<Caffeine> :] 
<tom47> oops
<archangelpetro> anyone?
<Caffeine> Awesome.
<Kernel`> ?
<Kernel`>  [474]  #ubuntu-pl You're banned from that channel
<kontingenz> which mp3 tag tool to use?
<Kernel`> why ?
<method_hen> short question: i've got a directory full of files without an ending, how can i add one with a batch command?
<Led-Hed> asdf25: I can manually mount it just fine (sudo mount -t nfs 192.186.0.1:/media/myshare /media/myjunk)
<Landrew> kernel - they're talkin bout ya
<Landrew> jk
<nielsf> I can see it is giving me the errors that the boot option "iqpoll" was added to prevent: "[###]  Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block #"
<Pici> !english | Kernel` check with the person responsible for the channel in the following URL
<ubotu> Kernel` check with the person responsible for the channel in the following URL: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dyrne> method_hen: something like "for i in ./*; do mv $i $i.txt; done"
<Led-Hed> asdf25: so you couldnt mount from fstab?
<method_hen> ok, i'll give it a try
<Kernel`> so what should I do to join #ubuntu.pl ? And why Am I banned there ?
<asdf25> Led-Hed: well putting it in fstab let me mount it with just "sudo mount /media/Linux" rather than also that other stuff
<Znortfl> I try to connect to my samsumg phone via a bluetooth dongle but it keeps whining about the wrong pin. I tried both the configured on on the computer and the one from my phone itself but they do not work. Any suggestions?
<Led-Hed> asdf25: ahh
<mutestreame1> anyone know what's up with linux-restricted-modules-generic on feisty?  it seems to be stuck at "held back".
<sacater> Znortfl: what software please?
<Led-Hed> asdf25: well I guess thats a workaround.  I was hopping to get it working the right way though.  ;)
<method_hen> brilliant, works fine! thx a lot dyrne
<method_hen> !!
<method_hen> :)
<Znortfl> sacater: gnome-obex-send (gnome-obex-server)
<sacater> why has feisty not been made availible yet
<sacater> i cant get it
<Pici> Kernel` : I would try to pm sylwester , as he is listed as the contact for that channel
<sacater> Znortfl: one mo
<riotkittie> -
<Kernel`> so I should talk to sylwester ?
<Pici> Yep
<method_hen> cya :)
<sacater> is feisty available for general public yet?
<Pici> its in testing, but yes
<Kernel`> Pici: [Error]  sylwester: No such nick/channel.
<riotkittie> sacater: it is, as an alpha
<LjL> sacater: you can get it. but you shouldn't ;)
<sacater> LjL: where can i get it from as an alpha
<riotkittie> ubuntu.com
<LjL> sacater: check out #ubuntu+1 and especially the topic
<eukubus> where can i find nvidia drivers for ubuntu 6.10
<task0> hello all, i installed nvidia drivers... but i can't change my monitor refreshrate!!!!
<Pici> !nvidia | eukubus
<ubotu> eukubus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sacater> LjL: ty
<Kernel`> who is "sylwester" and what is his/her nick ?
<ziadoz> Any idea why my wireless card gives this error? : "eth1 interface doesnt support scanning"
<riotkittie> ow. im starting to think that Ubuntu is hazardous to my health :\
<Znortfl> sacater, anything yet
<Pici> Kernel` : That is the person listed as the contact for #ubuntu-pl  and that should be their nickname
<nielsf> Does anyone think it would help if I added 512MB RAM to the machine so Ubuntu can be installed?
<Kernel`> but: [Error]  sylwester: No such nick/channel.
<riotkittie> nielsf: how much RAM ya got now?
<Pici> then hes not online
<Kernel`> and is there anybody online who I could talk with ?
<Pici> Kernel` : mniodek is listed as being opped in that channel, you could ask them, but I give you no garuntees that the person will answer
<harald> #ubuntu-de
<nielsf> I'm not sure about the amount of RAM. It's just enough to run The Sims in Windows XP - that was what the machine was for before XP broke down.
<Kernel`> -_- oh dear :-/
<Kernel`> [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Kernel_PL>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<simoncampos> picio
<simoncampos> pico
<ZeMoonKo> does anybody know solution how i close open ip port (ftp, telnet,...)
<simoncampos> do you like the pico??
<riotkittie> ZeMoonKo: stop the services running on those ports
<task0> is there eny really newbye guide to install effect to desktop like cube swich and etc??!?!?
<Linky|Laptop> hey folks, having problems getting my wireless connection set up
<Linky|Laptop> have ndiswrapper installed and the driver isntalled
<teitunge> task0: Do you mean Xgl/Beryl?
<Linky|Laptop> but its not showing up under connection properties menu
<ZeMoonKo> riotkittie, i m not using ftp connection
<task0> teitunge, i suppose?
<mike1o> does anybody else here have the card nvidia 6200le? i cant get google earth to run well
<teitunge> Which GFX-card do you have?
<task0> teitunge, gf4 ti 4200
<logikon> uhmm
<Linky|Laptop> anyone availble to help?
<tom47> mmikelo have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<teitunge> task0: http://customisinglife.wordpress.com/2006/11/02/xubuntu-edgy-xgl-and-beryl/
<Linky|Laptop> broadcom wireless card
<mike1o> tom47: yes from the nvidia website
<mike1o> tom47: the latest ones
<tom47> mikelo ah ok just checking the obvious ...
<Radish> hey
<Radish> im on ubuntu linux now
<mike1o> tom47: some install the ones on apt
<Radish> umm, theres a few things im wondering about
<Radish> one is why can't I set my screen resolution to 1280x1024 like I had it in windows?
<Radish> and another is how do I install wine?
<faisal> exit
<task0> teitunge, do i have to install beta drivers? i have ionstalled official ones from ubuntu repository
<ZeMoonKo> radish, go to www.getautomatix.com
<mike1o> tom47: i guess 64M is not enough mem to run gearth
<riotkittie> no
<Linky|Laptop> ZeMoonKo: i thought automatix was bad
<riotkittie> NO. do not get automatix
<LjL> !automatix | ZeMoonKo
<ubotu> ZeMoonKo: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ZeMoonKo> really?
<tom47> mikelo ram or on the graphics card?
<EricL> I am trying to get multiple monitors working.  And I kind of have it, only the monitor on the left is logging into X as me (the user I login as) and the one on the right is logging in as root, any ideas?
<Linky|Laptop> Radish: go to System, Administration, Synaptic Package manager
<Linky|Laptop> click on the Search box and search for WINE
<Radish> what about my resolution?
<ZeMoonKo> ok, i didnt know about that
<Linky|Laptop> then checkmark next to wine and click on Apply
<lmosher> My WPA2 network is driving me crazy. It keeps disconnecting and reconnecting for a few seconds
<riotkittie> !resolution | Radish
<ubotu> Radish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Linky|Laptop> Not sure about the resolution
<jrib> so, I've found gcc272 in the repositories and would like to install g++2.72 as well.  However there doesn't seem a g++2.72 package.  I've tried to compile it and it doesn't seem as straightforward as usual, does anyone have any other suggestions?  (I want to run it on this edgy eft install, not in vmware)
<mike1o> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Znortfl> where can I get gnome-bluetooth-manager?
<nielsf> OK. The machine keeps repeating the lines "  This drive is not supported for this vertion of the driver
<lmosher> IRC doesn't disconnect, but my music streams are cutting off and on and my downloads suffer quite a bit
<nielsf> hdb: drive not ready for command
<Linky|Laptop> hey riot, you know anything about getting wireless to get set up?  The instructions i followed on a few websites dont get the job done
<Linky|Laptop> !bcm4309
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4309 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linky|Laptop> oh well, worth a shot
<riotkittie> Linky|Laptop: nope, sorry. my wireless worked out of the box
<Linky|Laptop> lol.  Lucky :)
<riotkittie> i didnt realize how lucky until i loaded another distro :\
<logikon> Linky|Laptop: is it pmcia or usb?
<Linky|Laptop> internal
<Linky|Laptop> dell laptop
<logikon> oh.. :)
<logikon> that should work outta box..
<logikon> try iwconfig
* riotkittie hugs her ancient latitude and dlink card
<dyrne> Znortfl: is that not in gnome-bluetooth   package?  not experienced with bluetooth but often kde tools are more polished try kdebluetooth maybe
<Linky|Laptop> it originally has BCMXXX or something like that as its driver, which didn't work so i used ndiswrapper
<Linky|Laptop> it comes up under iwconfig
<Znortfl> dyrne, ok will do
<Linky|Laptop> eth1
<teitunge> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any
<teitunge> and check that your radio-button isnt disabled
<Linky|Laptop> teitunge: ok, let me try
<Linky|Laptop> what do you mean by radio button
<teitunge> there should be a light which looks like an antenna
<logikon> and after that Administration>Networking and check the wireless on
<Linky|Laptop> dont have anything like that...
<teitunge> I am norwegian, so my english might be confusing :)
<Linky|Laptop> ok, thats on
<Linky|Laptop> lemme try iwconfig again
<teitunge> yes
<teitunge> and after you try iwconfig, just ping www.google.com or something
<Znortfl> dyrne, Kdebluetooth does not find any devices. Hcitool scan however, does
<nielsf> Now it has displayed the final three errors:
<nielsf> VFS: breise: Trying to free buffer
<nielsf> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block #
<nielsf> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block # size 891c
<logikon> google is too mainstream, try altavista
<lokomoto> hi
<teitunge> hi lokomoto
<ZeMoonKo> does it possible to stay "invisible" on net if i havent installed proxy
<lokomoto> what IM can I use for myspace?
<lokomoto> I wan MySpace messenger
<lokomoto> anyone on MySpace?
<Linky|Laptop> well, that works, but its because I'm hooked directly into the internet connection.  when I click on the networking icon in the top right, its connected to eth0 and doesn't have eth1 on the dropdown box
<logikon> ZeMoonKo: yeah, pull the modem plug
<lokomoto> how you guys chat on MySpace using linux?
<Linky|Laptop> lokomoto: what do you mean how?
<ZeMoonKo> what about ssh tunnel?
<riotkittie> i steer clear of myspace
<teitunge> Linky|Laptop: ah, I see. what does iwconfig eth1 tell yu?
<teitunge> just paste it in a /msg teitunge
<EricL> I am trying to get multiple monitors working.  And I kind of have it, only the monitor on the left is logging into X as me (the user I login as) and the one on the right is logging in as root, any ideas or can point me in the right direction?
<Znortfl> People, kdebluetooth does not find any devices, but hcitool does. What am I doing wrong?
<Linky|Laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<teitunge> Linky|Laptop: yes, you could use pastebin if you prefer
<teitunge> :)
<logikon> oh pastebin is nice :)
<teitunge> Znortfl: www.unbutuforums.org
<teitunge> much more efficient than spamming irc..
<asdf25> EricL: are you using nvidia binary X drivers? i can send you my xorg.conf if you are
<Radish> can I get some ati radeon 9500 drivers for ubuntu?
<Linky|Laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3616/
<teitunge> Radish: Have you checked google?
<tfault> Where can i get the rar archiver for Feisty/AMD64?
<LiENUS> is there a way to get firefox 2.0 on 6.06?
<Radish> I don't know how to install anything
<Radish> etc. etc.
<teitunge> but, you are in GUI?
<Radish> ive only used linux for 5 minutes
<nkbreau> hi all, we have a machine here that we can run X11 over ssh that runs ubuntu, and just installed ubuntu server on another machine but X11 over ssh doesnt work, GTK cant open the display.. any suggestions on the issue and how to resolve ?
<teitunge> LiENUS: yes
<LiENUS> Radish,  look for easubuntu
<LiENUS> it has a driver installer
<Linky|Laptop> !easubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LiENUS> teitunge will it screw things up or is it a seamless install?
<logikon> Radish: ubuntu forums have very clear instructions, just google it..
<LiENUS> err easyubuntu
<Radish> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<LiENUS> left off a y
<lokomoto> riotkittie: why stearing clear of MySpace?
<EricL> asdf25: I am using fglrx drivers for an ATI card, but I would love to look at your xorg.conf anyway.
<teitunge> LiENUS: Should not screw things up :)
<LiENUS> teitunge,  so how do i go about it?
* Thug-N-Me wtf is SpamAssassin log ?
<Radish> I want these fglrx drivers lol
<teitunge> getfirefox.com
<LiENUS> Radish,  easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<teitunge> Radish: Well, then you should find a guide at www.ubuntuguide.org
<LiENUS> they have an auto installer...
<asdf25> EricL: the multiple monitor stuff is entirely nvidia-specific unfortunately, it wouldn't help at all... i used to use fglrx though, let me see if i can find my ubuntuforums post about it
<LiENUS> you install easyubuntu, then run it and click ati drivers
<LiENUS> boom installed
<Linky|Laptop> did that paste-bin answer any questions?
<EricL> asdf25: I found a few Ubuntu forums posts about it.  That's how I got to where I am right now.
<LiENUS> teitunge,  when i go to update my release when the next LTS comes out is it going to screw things up?
<haxality> hello, I get a weird error from aptitude and was wondering how to fix it
<teitunge> Radish: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=ati+beryl
<haxality> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `enlightenment-data' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<EricL> asdf25: I haven't seen anything about multiple logins on multiple monitors.
<haxality> how might I resolve that error
<Radish> yes but I dunno how to install easyubuntu
<teitunge> LiENUS: are you in dapper?
<mike1o> does anybody else here have the card nvidia 6200le? i cant get google earth to run well & i dont see the nvidia logo on X startup
<roler> how do I install windows fonts?
<asdf25> EricL: yeah, it took me a long time to get it working how i wanted... the xorg.conf i finally got is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158686&highlight=howto+fglrx
<Linky|Laptop> Radish: there should be step by step instructions on the site
<LiENUS> teitunge,  yes
<teitunge> roler: easyubuntu
<teitunge> LiENUS: well, you could just remove the packages before upgrading LTS, if you decide to do that..
<teitunge> should be able to do a complete install of firefox with aptitude as well?
<roler> teitunge, ; is that a package?
<teitunge> roler: yes
<LiENUS> hmm getfirefox only has .tar.gz :/
<crazytales> @lart crazytales
* Ubugtu pushes the wall down onto crazytales whilst whistling innocently
<teitunge> roler: go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<teitunge> you will find you answers there..
<crazytales> @ unmorse -.-. .-. .- --.. -.-- - .- .-.. . ... ..---
<Ubugtu> CRAZYTALES2
<teitunge> LiENUS: yes?
<riotkittie> argh.
<Pici> ...
<LiENUS> i was hoping for a .deb :/
<teitunge> !tar
<task0> hello all, how do i activate intely explorer 3.0 buttons?
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nielsf> OK. My HD has three FAT32 partitions. Can it be that ubuntu has some issues with that? Like. Can it be confused and don't know where to install?
<lokomoto> riotkittie: why stearing clear of MySpace?
<haxality> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `enlightenment-data' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<lokomoto> just curious
<haxality> how might I resolve that error
<Linky|Laptop> teitunge: did you get a chance to see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3616/
<LiENUS> i know how to install from a .tar.gz but whats the point of a package manager if im going to install tarballs :/
<riotkittie> lokomoto: no reason.
<teitunge> nielsf: no, you need a ext3-volume to install ubuntu. you could mount the fat32-volumes insude ubuntu
<EricL> asdf25: The card I have is one card with 2 outputs (for 2 monitors).
<teitunge> Linky|Laptop: I will check it out now - sorry :)
<lokomoto> riotkittie: but why?
<Linky|Laptop> no, you're good
<Linky|Laptop> thanks
<Linky|Laptop> :)
<haxality> lokomoto: because myspace is the bane of the internet
<asdf25> EricL: yeah that's what mine was too, one VGA out and one DVI out (with dvi->vga adapter)
<riotkittie> heh!
<IVBela> YAY! my ubuntu has been downloaded! *burning cd*
<Radish> ok it is asking for my permission
<teitunge> Linky|Laptop: it does not find your wireless router
<teitunge> do a sudo iwconfig eth1 scan
<IVBela> oh, and hiya guys
<Radish> but I cant see a button to give it permission
<cypher1> i have wiki.ubuntu.com/Pappan.. i should be able to edit it right
<roler> teitunge, ;nice, it's working. thanks
<teitunge> roler: good :)
* IVBela is a new ubuntu user
<teitunge> IVBela: welcome as a new ubuntu user :)
<haxality> suddenly, silence :P
* IVBela will be a new ubuntu user once the cd is ready :P
<EricL> asdf25: Hmmm...yes it is.  Mine looks identical to that.  Only mine is doing the funky login thing.
<Xif> I've done some stuff with gconftool-2 and now many of my keys don't work. How do I restore the default key bindings?
<Radish> help, easyubuntu says "Permission required to install"
<Linky|Laptop> unrecognized wireless request "scan"
<Radish> and I cant do anything
<teitunge> IVBela: Then read www.ubuntuguide.org while waiting :P that would save you alot of time!
<IVBela> thanks teitunge
<teitunge> Linky|Laptop: hm
<Xif> (Home, ALT-SHIFT and others stopped working)
* Thug-N-Me graps the shovel and starts digging into logs folder
<IVBela> i have a comp for sandbox, will be great to find things out
<teitunge> ah, ofcourse Linky|Laptop :) I am a retard.. sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<haxality> Radish: run it as root with 'sudo'
<LiENUS> is there a reason fonts look like crap in firefox on ubuntu compared to firefox on fedora core 5?
<EricL> asdf25: Ideas on the funky dual loggin in thing?
<LiENUS> ubuntu 6.06...
<asdf25> EricL: all i can think is to make sure you don't have multiple Screen's enabled in the ServerLayout section
<Linky|Laptop> teitunge: you know the two computers icon in the top left for network connections?  if i click on that and bring up network connections, it only lists eth0 and lo
<Linky|Laptop> ok, will try
<Linky|Laptop> No Scan Results
<Radish> sudo? :o
<Radish> whats that?
<IVBela> do as superuser?
<Radish> is it similar to judo?
<Linky|Laptop> we have a public access point here
<teitunge> uhm, what about sudo iwlist scan ?
<teitunge> ah, I see
<Linky|Laptop> its a n apartment
<teitunge> well, you can`t even get the signals
<teitunge> so it`s hardware-related
<asdf25> EricL: otherwise i don't really know, other than to make sure everything's really the same as mine, i don't understand how it works at all
<teitunge> are you sure ther isnt a enable/disable-button for your wireless network - litterally ON your laptop?
<riotkittie> try switching back to the original driver?
<EricL> asdf25: I have 2 screens setup, Screen0 and Screen1.
<teitunge> IVBela: you are learning fast :)
<Xif> Anyone...?  I see no recourse currently but completely reinstalling Ubuntu...
<teitunge> Xif: I won't bother searching for your post. whats the proble?
<Xif> teitunge: I've done some stuff with gconftool-2 and now many of my keys don't work. How do I restore the default key bindings?
<jrib> so, I've found gcc272 in the repositories and would like to install g++2.72 as well.  However there doesn't seem a g++2.72 package.  I've tried to compile it and it doesn't seem as straightforward as usual, does anyone have any other suggestions?  (I want to run it on this edgy eft install, not in vmware)
<SecrethX> You have reached the transmission volume ceiling allocated to you. Your speed is now limited to 64 Kbps
<SecrethX> darned :(
<asdf25> EricL: yeah that's what gives you the multiple X servers like you have, i think... looking at my xorg.conf i'm guessing the Screen1 section i have there doesn't even do anything
<Radish> linux is installed on my primary slave
<yomm> Hi all ! I would like to start Xcompmgr as a startup program in enlightenment 17 , which file do I look at , xinitrc,  xsession ???
<Linky|Laptop> teitunge: no theres no button.  it worked in the past on ubuntu, but for some reason its being difficult :)
<Xif> jrib: do you have all repos enabled?
<Radish> will that be slower than the master?
<LiENUS> is there a reason fonts look like crap in firefox on ubuntu compared to firefox on fedora core 5? ubuntu 6.06...
<jrib> Xif: yes
<teitunge> Xif: system -> preferences - keyboard -- keyboard layout?
<teitunge> key bindings? like you have chosen shortcuts for essential buttons?
<tom47> Radish I do not want to seem rude or irritating but I would like to suggest that you make a decision to read a good bit of the material available to you un the System/Help items on the menu
* IVBela disappears with a cd in his hand ;D
<EricL> asdf25:  Ah, that might be it.  I will give a few things a shot and come back in a little while after I play around some.
<EricL> asdf25: Hopefully I will have made some progress.  Thanks.
<teitunge> LiENUS: yes, install the fontpackage from easyubuntu and check of the text-size is smaller..that would mess up the letters..
<LiENUS> i installed the fontpackage already...
<nielfr> teitunge: What exactly did you mean with ext3-volume? I was only able to format to NTFS, FAT and FAT32 using XP.
<Radish> the ubuntu cd formats to ext3
<teitunge> Linky|Laptop: ah, well, keep me updated if you need help :)
<cybe_> My DVD Burner has worked perfectly until today? When i try to open it it says "Unable to mount the selected volume", and more details: "mount: no medium found"
<Linky|Laptop> ok.  I'll muck w/ it a bit more
<teitunge> nielfr: do install ubuntu on a harddrive, you should use the ext3-filesystem
<Xif> teitunge: I just tried, including "Restore to Defaults". Doesn't work.
<teitunge> what if you choose some other languages setup? does the buttons work then?
<nielfr> OK. I will try and see how to make the HD use ext3 instead of FAT-32. Thanks.
<yomm> anyone know how to get a program to start with startx ? which startupscript do I edit ?
<teitunge> Xif: look in the channel-gnome - I guess you got an answer there :)
<cybe_> My DVD Burner has worked perfectly until today? When i try to open it it says "Unable to mount the selected volume", and more details: "mount: no medium found"
<teitunge> yomm: what?
<Xif> teitunge: hopefully.
<teitunge> a startup-script?
<yomm> teitunge I'm tryting to get Xcompmgr to start when i start x
<teitunge> yomm: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<teitunge> gnome - kde?
<yomm> teitunge I need to do it in a script since i'm on e17
<teitunge> ah, yomm - let me think
<yomm> think , my friend ;)
<blito> Hi folks!
<blito> i have a bash question...
<blito> ... never mind...
<teitunge> !rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<yomm> teitunge , I was thinking either .xinitrc , or .xsession ... I tried  "echo xcompmgr > .xinitrc" & "echo xcompmgr > .xseesion" but neither of them did the trick
<teitunge> hm
<dyrne> blueCmd: ahh.. come on what was the question?
<blueCmd> -hmm?
<dyrne> er blithe ^
<dyrne> good god.. im going to sleep
<hagabaka> hmm
<yomm> !metisse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metisse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hagabaka> do i need libstdc++ on Ubuntu Edgy? deborphan shows that it's not required for anything else
<hagabaka> * libstdc++5
<Pici> hagabaka : you have a specific reason why you want to remove it?
<recon> I'm trying to compile "The Rougelike!" a lisp game http://common-lisp.net/project/lifp/rouge.htm according to http://roguebasin.roguelikedevelopment.org/index.php?title=The_Rougelike! but i'm getting numerous errors.
<riotkittie> recon: errors like?
<hagabaka> if i'm not really using it, i would like to remove it
<recon> riotkittie:  let me pastebin it.
<hagabaka> is it installed by default on edgy?
<hagabaka> in that case i would keep it. mainly thinking i might have installed it manually before by mistake or some reason
<riotkittie> is there some way to turn the tool tips in KDE off, or at least delay them a great deal ... and if not delay them, then at least make them smaller
<Pici> hagabaka : it might be installed with build-essential, but I'm not sure
<lokomoto> haxality: so you wouldn't let a 9 year old girl on MySpace righ?
<hagabaka> oh
<hagabaka> but it's not a dev package...
<tom47> riotkittie http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-249929.html
<Pici> hagabaka : it looks like its part of edgy's base install
<hagabaka> ok
<Pici> hagabaka : more here if you need to look anything else up: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/
<hagabaka> thanks
<recon> riotkittie:  the first is: ;; Loading file /var/cache/common-lisp-controller/1000/clisp/local/home/recon/Desktop/rouge/SRC/curses.fas ...
<recon> *** - #:|17 19 (DEFINE-FOREIGN-LIBRARY CURSES (:UNIX #) ...)-4|: symbol CURSES
<recon>       has no value
<recon> The following restarts are available:
<Pici> !paste | recon
<ubotu> recon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hagabaka> it has priority "optional" though
<recon> Pici:  that's hardly large text. its 4 lines!
<pe3r> is 1080i considered HD?
<Pici> pe3r : yes
<pe3r> so 1080i > 720p?
<khoa> wow... beryl/xgl is crazy : )
<asdf25> recon: try "sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev"
<khoa> just got it up and working
<IVBela> beryl owns!
<IVBela> actually, it had a great part in converting me from windoze
<IVBela> :)
<recon> asdf25:  both are installed
<POVaddct> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<POVaddct> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<recon> asdf25:  i think it's not saying "CURSES" doesn't exist, but "DEFINE-FORIGN(sic)-FUNCION" doesn't exist.
<recon> and I have no idea how to implement it.
<riotkittie> tom47: thank you!
<danf_1979> I need to repartition my disks remotely in a dedicated server. I want to make /var bigger... any good howto about this?
<Ceiling_Cat> /rm -rf *?
<paotzu> pe3r: 720p has double the framerate of 1080i.  the resolution of 720p is 1280x720, the resolution for 1080i is 1920x1080.  HBO is typically 1080i, sports are typically 720p
<asdf25> recon: yeah, my guess is the program's not that widely tested and isn't working with your lisp system for whatever reason
<Kud|> Is there a way to force a window to close besides restarting X?
<POVaddct> !info libquicktime0
<ubotu> libquicktime0: library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7-0.6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 728 kB
<POVaddct> !info libquicktime0 dapper
<riotkittie> Kud|: in a term... kill <app>  or killall <app>  ... or   xkill
<recon> asdf25:  crap.
<ubotu> libquicktime0: A library for reading and writing Quicktime files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7-0.4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 1076 kB
<riotkittie> err kill <PID>
<Kud|> riotkittie: thanks
<riotkittie> if you dont know the PID, ps ax | grep <app>
<po0f> kill `pidof app`
<po0f> Note the backticks.
* nielfr is trying to install ubuntu on another machine. Wearing the nerves on the outside
<Devid> hello :)
<morrolan> nielfr - it's easy, don't worry!
<morrolan> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Inspironx> hey ppl :) - I got a dumb n00b question
<Kud|> riotkittie: I did what you said and it didn't kill the process.
<morrolan> Inspironx , what it is?
<morrolan> what is it*
<riotkittie> Kud|: try ... kill -9  <pid>
<Inspironx> hi morrolan o/
<nielfr> It might be easy, but my experiense tells me something else... Wow... It works!
<po0f> Kud|: killall -9 app
<morrolan> nielfr - told you :op
<Inspironx> can I run photoshop on linux?
<morrolan> Inspironx - have you tried the Gimp?
<Inspironx> :O
<Inspironx> the gimp?
<Inspironx> lol
<metaperl> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<morrolan> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Kud|> riotkittie , po0f: how do you find the pid?
<mamzers555> hello, gnome-nettool is the applet, but what is the progam that is running, the background i mean? can somebody tell me please?
<Brad1> is it possable to install a *.rpm in ubuntu?
<morrolan> Inspironx - there you go
<po0f> Kud|: pidof app
<riotkittie> Kud|: do what po0f suggested.  `pidof <app>`    ... :p
<Inspironx> thank you morrolan :):)
<Pici> Brad1 : yes, but of course its not reccomended
<morrolan> Inspironx - conveniently, it's also available on Windows
<mamzers555> or how can i get the output of the network-manager
<houmalam> rpm to deb via alien
<riotkittie> Kud|: i do it ps ax | grep <app>
<po0f> Brad1: sudo aptitude install alien, can convert from/to RPM, DEB, and something else.
<mamzers555> somebody know this?
<Brad1> alien, thanks >:)
<Inspironx> ooo sweet mama
<Inspironx> :)
<Kud|> riotkittie , po0f: it just brought a blank line
<riotkittie> but  efficiency has never been my strong point
<po0f> Kud|: What are you trying to kill?
<Pici> Kud| : what are you typing?
<morrolan> gnome-nettool might be network-manager behind the scenes
<kyl1> good evening
<kyl1> i have a problem with the gnome network manager
<Inspironx> i know it goes against the linux ethos but i really love photoshop :/ does it only run on windows and mac?
<Kud|> po0f , Pici: pidof python
<rasin> join waraszawa
<morrolan> Inspironx - so far yes, but you can get it to run using crossover office
<morrolan> but the Gimp is free, Photoshop is costly
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to switch to console view while ubuntu 6.10 boots in graphical mode
<Inspironx> yeah...i have PS already :/
<Pici> Kud| : is it even listed in ps ax?
<asdf25> Inspironx: http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<bariel> hello, is there any quick way to know how many lines of code all do php files in a (sub) folder have?
<kyl1> my gnome-network-manaage
<morrolan> MrKeuner - CTRL+ALT+F2
<rkk> MrKeuner: Try Alt-Ctrl-F1
<Inspironx> oh thanks! I just have a quick read :)
<riotkittie> errr. are you including the `s ? Kud| ?
<houmalam> Inspironx : photoshop 7 in crossover works
<trymmi> Hi, my friend is new to Ubuntu. He struggles with setting up a wireless network. His PC doesn't even recognize the network.. What to do?
<Kud|> po0f , Pici, riotkittie: just did ps ax | grep python and found the pid and kill -9 pid worked on it. Thanks a lot for the help everyone. :)
<Inspironx> ah ok but not CS2?
<Inspironx> 1min let me read :)
<po0f> Kud|: It's not nice to kill Python.  :P
<mamzers555> hello, how to get output from the network-manager in gnome?
<morrolan> trymmi - does the card show at all when he types "iwconfig" at the console?
<po0f> mamzers555: What output are you looking for?
<kyl1> my gnome-network-manager doesn't connect to my wireless network. it did and the only thing i changed was having an pcmcia-NIC in the laptop. but now it doesn't work
<nofxx> Why I can't install ubuntu 64 or edubuntu 64?? It stops after "Booting the kernel." right after you select "install to hard disk"
<morrolan> mamzers555 what output are you looking for?
<rkk> Hi, any ways to run the installation program in non-graphical modes?
<Pici> mamzers555 : output?
<mamzers555> from the daemon
<trymmi> I don't think he has tried that.
<rkk> (my monitor keeps saying Out of range :( )
<pbureau> trymmi, 1) find out what network card he has 2) find out what chipset it has 3) what type of network he wants to connect to (WEP/WPA ect). then visit the ubuntu web site for the howto on WIFI they have some really great write ups for many cards.
<Pici> rkk : use the alternative cd
<riotkittie> rkk:  use the alternate CD
<morrolan> rkk - you can download a different version from the ubun tu website, called the "alternate install CD" that uses a minimal install interface
<rkk> Pici: Thanks, will do
<pbureau> kyl1, used to work ?
<mamzers555> po0f; morrolan , Pici what it does is what i want
<mamzers555> to know
<riotkittie> diapers to change, cookies to bake. bbl :P
<Inspironx> ok thanks for your help and time folks :) o/
<kyl1> yes, it worked some time ago, but now, it doesn't. the wiki says something about other programs disturbing it, but i have no idea which program could cause this problem
<danf_1979> :(
<danf_1979> I need to repartition my disks remotely in a dedicated server. I want to make /var bigger... any good howto about this?
<po0f> mamzers555: The closest thing I could find for a log is /var/log/daemon.log.
<trymmi> Pbureau: When he wrote that command in the terminal it said: No wireless extensions
<mamzers555> po0f; thank you
<comthre3-Bird> when i installed my envida graphics card, it made a backup of my kernel, and now i need to restore that kernel, since my GUI is not working now, how do that, is there a command to do so, and where is the old kernel stored into, thank you
<HiP_P> anyone else having problems with gpass?
<mc__>  how can i rename a file that starts with "-" ?
<distro-tester> hello
<po0f> mc__: mv ./--file file
<nofxx> Why I can't install ubuntu 64 or edubuntu 64?? It stops after "Booting the kernel." right after you select "install to hard disk"... Its a athlon 64 on a ASUS M2NPV-MX  nvidia chipset
<rkk> mc__: Put the filename in ""
<distro-tester> any one knows where u can get the skype plugin to join skypecasts on your browser?
<pbureau> trymmi, ask him to try ' lspci ' does it see the hardware ?
<po0f> mc__: Or, you could terminate the options for mv: mv -- -file file
<HiP_P> !gpass
<Kud|> po0f: It froze and left me no choice but to do so. :(
<ubotu> gpass: The password manager for GNOME2. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 110 kB, installed size 552 kB
<mc__> thank yoh
<comthre3-Bird> anyone?
<trymmi> pbureau: What is that sign before the s?
<pbureau>  L not 1
<Lattyware> Hey, I have a small problem, I have a panel with draws on on one monitor, move it to my other one, and when I open the panels, they open on the far rightmost corner of the origonal screen, instead of where they are meant to be.
<Lattyware> Any way of fixing this?
<distro-tester> nead the skype firefox plugin to join skypecasts u know where to find it?
<pbureau> trymmi,  LSPCI but in lower case
<pbureau> trymmi, ingore the ' '
<po0f> Lattyware: Move the panels, then kill/restart them maybe?
<pbureau> distro-tester, have you check a) firefox web site b) tools - addons in firefox it self ?
<comthre3-Bird> can someone help me run the X server again, when i installed my envida graphics card, it made a backup of my kernel, and now i need to restore that kernel, since my GUI is not working now, how do that, is there a command to do so, and where is the old kernel stored into, thank you
<Lattyware> po0f: I've rebooted to no effect (been a problem for a while, never bothered to ask)
<MrKeuner> rkk: what I need is to see is actually the boot up messages
<distro-tester> no i diden't is it there?
<MrKeuner> rkk: so simply doing a alt f1 will not take me anywhere
<pbureau> kyl1, I had this issue with some other wifi scanners, check that remove those you dont need it with gnome--network-manager anyways
<Lattyware> Also, there is a weird bug in GAIM, when in a conversation, every other message isn't displayed unless you click in the text box, or send another message, until the conversation is long enough to require a scroll bar.
<pbureau> Lattyware, best point this out (gaim bug) on the Gaim website
<rkk> MrKeuner: Does dmesg help?
<Lattyware> ok.
<trymmi> pbureau:  intel corporation mobile 945gm/gms/940gml exp
<Xif> Trying to set a Keyboard layout or a keyboard driver, I get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/H2sjOc50.html
<kyl1> pbureau: do you mean things like aircrack or airsnort??
<trymmi> that's his card i guess
<Xif> Anyone knows how to fix this?
<ScreaminIke> 2 questions, each about filesystems. First, how do i locate/mount a usb filesystem? also. one of my partitions is corrupted, and it forces an uninterruptable check Every time i boot it. how do i turn that off? i mean.. just prevent it from ever checking the fs...
<BrendanM> Does anyone know where Ubuntu keeps the file libGL.so ?
<pbureau> kyl1, maybe but more like Kwifisniffer and crap like that
<HiP_P> locate libGL.so
<Pici> BrendanM : find / | grep libgl.so
<pbureau> BrendanM, tried locate libGL.so ?
<pbureau> lolol
<pbureau> trymmi, hang on a sec
<comthre3-Bird> can someone help me run the X server again, when i installed my nvidia graphics card, it made a backup of my kernel, and now i need to restore that kernel, since my GUI is not working now, how do that, is there a command to do so, and where is the old kernel stored into, thank you,, anyone PLEASE!
<kyl1> pbureau: i'll try removing them, but kwifisniffer or things only for scanning wireless networks i don't have on my computer
<HiP_P> comthre3-Bird: look in /etc/X11
<trymmi> pbureau: ok
<BrendanM> hmm, I have a libGL.so.1 and a libGL.so.1.2
<BrendanM> are those two different versions?
<comthre3-Bird> HiP_P, is there a command to restore the old kernel?
<HiP_P> is there a file called xorg.conf with some numbers after?
<BrendanM> or two different components of the same thing?
<dyrne> comthre3-Bird: you should be able to just alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then scroll down to near the bottom and change nvidia to vesa then save changes then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<HiP_P> what dyrne saID
<comthre3-Bird> dyrne thanks man, u too HiP_P
<ScreaminIke> uhm... no one?
<ScreaminIke> 2 questions, each about filesystems. First, how do i locate/mount a usb filesystem? also. one of my partitions is corrupted, and it forces an uninterruptable check Every time i boot it. how do i turn that off? i mean.. just prevent it from ever checking the fs...
<pbureau> trymmi, what ubuntu (version) you using ? 6.06 or 6.10?
<Lattyware> Any idea about the draws problem?
<trymmi> the live cd one
<HiP_P> anyone's gpass just stop working?
<kate> hi, in ubuntu 6.10, how can I change the console font?
<Chilliwack> dear ubuntu. i love you. that is all
<HiP_P> arrrr aint that nice
<MrKeuner> rkk: no dmesg won't help. I am after a hardware problem message that does not appear in dmesg
<mike1o> i've got the following dependency error upon trying to install nvidia drivers http://sh.nu/p/8677
<elyon225> Just curious... does anyone know if I can format my MP3 player and then reinstall the firmware?  The whole thing has been corrupted by Linux somehow.
<metaperl> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pbureau> elyon225, what model MP3 ?
<elyon225> pbureau: It's a Sansa e260 (if you get the opportunity to buy it... pass on it ;)
<trymmi> pbureau: i've tried.. please help:P
<pbureau> elyon225, eh I use crative labs thanks T30)
<trymmi> oh misunderstood
<pbureau> trymmi, tried what?
<trymmi> 2 sec
<pbureau> lol
<mamzers555> hello, what can i use instead of nm-tool? it is not there anymore in edgy
<pbureau> mamzers555,  check http://www.freshmeat.net/ for apps
<mamzers555> yes, but it must be replaced with something else, in 6.06 it was there
<gh0st> hello, can i safely delete the files in /usr/src ?
<abstrcrndm> if i have a launcher on the panel which runs a program in a terminal, how can i make it run a different terminal profile?
<kate> would anyone be able to help me change the console font in ubuntu 6.10?
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, is there any way to quickly enable deskto effects, like FC6 has a big 'Desktop Effects' button?
<Renu_> i can not install ubuntu
<Renu_> why?
<kate> (it's rather large)
<crimsun> Tinned_Tuna: 7.04 has a desktop-effects package for that, too.
<Xif> kate: sure. just right-click, "Edit current profile"
<Radish> im about to install a sound card
<Tinned_Tuna> ok, thanks :) just wondering :)
<Radish> I have never installed new hardware on linux
<Radish> it won't freak out will it?
<houmalam> Renu_: be more specific
<crimsun> Radish: no, it won't.
<kate> xif: no, I mean in the console... not a terminal
<Radish> will it detect it and install it like windows does? :)
<dyrne> elyon225: you could certanly reformat it like 'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1'  but do a ls -a /media/usb first and if you see a trash folder youll have to remake it after format
<kate> (sorry if I wasn't clear)
<Tinned_Tuna> crimsun, is there any way I can get that package in 6.10?
<crimsun> Radish: depends how new it is and what Ubuntu release.
<Xif> kate: ah, then I'm not sure if it's even possible.
<crimsun> Tinned_Tuna: no idea.
<Radish> ancient sound card, ubuntu 6.10
<kate> ok :(
<Meheren> does ubuntu not support 64 bit ppc's? (i have a 64 bit G5, currently running tiger and want to dual boot ubuntu)
<dyrne> elyon225: dont know about firmware. any flash progs will probably want windows id think
<crimsun> Radish: e/isa or pci/usb?
<killaz> pbureau: Thanks for the help yesterday, it worked!
<Tinned_Tuna> thanks any ways :)
<Radish> pci
<abstrcrndm> if i have a launcher on the panel which runs a program in a terminal, how can i make it run a different terminal profile?
<Meheren> i see PPC x86 64bit and x86
<crimsun> Radish: which?
<Radish> um
<Renu_> i have a 6.06 distribution i hit type or install ubuntu and is bloking at ' mounting root file system'
<Radish> I dunno it goes in one of those slots
<Radish> in the PC
<pbureau> killaz,  Oh great, glad I could help you with your wifi, and the gnome NM works too ?
<Meheren> Will the PPC image work with my 64PPC?
<crimsun> Radish: chances are it'll be fine.
<Radish> :) thx
<Skrech_Limo> meheren, I think you need to get the alternate cd at Ubuntu.org
<Meheren> Skrech_Limo, ? the alternate cd?
<Tinned_Tuna> Renu_ have you checked the install media?
<killaz> yup..
<Renu_> ?
<mamzers555> how to provid information about NetworkManager?
<Renu_> yes
<pbureau> killaz, great news :) cheers,
<Renu_> the dvdrom you mean
<Renu_> ?
<killaz> think, thanks to the gome NM
<mamzers555> is there a possibility to do that?
<cmatheso1> i need a screensaver similar to the windows one that just bounces an image around the screen ... can't find it in GNOME though, does such a thing exist?
<Skrech_Limo> meheren, nah, nevermind that, you said is was a G5
<Skrech_Limo> is=it
<pbureau> killaz, now print those /cat/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant files to paper and you will know how to fix it next time
<killaz> pbureau: so now I will contribute by help others with theirs wifi....
<killaz> helping
<Meheren> Skrech_Limo, yeah, it is
<gh0st> hello, can i safely delete the files in /usr/src ?
<Meheren> Skrech_Limo, PPC64
<elyon225> dyrne: Yeah, I reinstalled windows just to use my player, but Windows can't write to it because it is "corrupted"
<elyon225> dyrne: And I know the Sansa is flash-based.  I WAS able to copy stuff to it from Linux, but I messed it up with my ignorance ;)
<po0f> gh0st: What's in there?
<pbureau> killaz,  hehe  wasnt complicated once you understand how the wifi and gnome-network-manager tie up together
<pbureau> gh0st, I would not
<peti> szia
<killaz> yeah, the problem was the wrong NM.....
<gh0st> po0f: linux-headers-2.6.17-10  linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic  rpm
<gh0st> and the linux-kernel
<dyrne> elyon225: well might be as easy as 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda1' (assuming sda1 is the correct node) then delete and recreate the partition and do the mkfs command.. but i dunno
<killaz> looked everywhere and the solution is so simple..
<killaz> was*
<metaperl> ubuntu 6.06 would not boot via MBR, so I booted from CD and choose "boot from local disk" .. this led to isolinux: Disk error 05, AX = 0000, drive 80
<killaz> well a lesson learned
<dyrne> elyon225: sorry /dev/sda
<po0f> gh0st: It would be better to uninstall the package that owns those files.
<Meheren> will the PPC image work on a 64bit PPC?
<elyon225> dyrne: Funny thing is, I've tried deleting files from the player ... but they're still ON the player (though I can no longer see them from within Linux)
<gh0st> po0f: well i deleted them because i urgetnly needed space... anyway will se what happend :-)
<davidwinter> hi all
<gh0st> *s
<Skrech_Limo> cmatheso1,  I think there is one, let me find it
<adaptr> Meheren: PPC means exactlyy that... and there are very few 32-bit PPCs :)
<davidwinter> can anyone recommend a good rar unarchiver?
<adaptr> davidwinter: unrar
<davidwinter> I've tried the one that comes with Ubuntu and xarchiver, neither seem to be compatible with the rar files I have :(
<Meheren> adaptr,  really what about the G3 and G4
<po0f> gh0st: Well, I hope you didn't mess anything up by doing that.  :)  What was the point of the question if you had already done it?
<killaz> I'm having a great time with the ubuntu. before I used it at home just for fun. Now I have it on my corporate laptop (java developer) and compiling of my huge corporate application is a blast
<Meheren> adaptr,  they really 64bit !?
<adaptr> Meheren: what about them ?
<gh0st> po0f: if i could delete all of them
<Skrech_Limo> cmatheso1, look at "Flipscreen 3d"
<gh0st> po0f because i only deleted some before ...
<dyrne> elyon225: id just repartition and reformat the thing. if that doesnt work buy the same player and then take the old one back with new receipt :)
<Meheren> adaptr,  are the G3 and G4 they really 64bit !?
<elyon225> dyrne: lol naughty.  Although I wouldn't really find that too dishonest since this thing has caused a LOT of problems since I got it (not even my fault)
<cmatheso1> Skrech_Limo: yeah.. it's a cool effect, i actually need something very uncool... just a logo moving around a screen (it's for work :(  )... i guess maybe it's so boring that no one has made it?
<elyon225> dyrne: How do I find out what filesystem it has?
<dyrne> elyon225: itll be fat32
<pbureau> elyon225, linux makes a .trash-nameofuser on usb device and just moves the files over, windows can actually see that directory and delete. it, but first things first. I would use windows pc, plug it in, then run hardware manager and reformat it
<po0f> elyon225: fdisk -l /dev/blar
<Skrech_Limo> cmatheso1, let me find something boring, I've seen those in the collection
<elyon225> dyrne: And would a running the firmware updater reinstall it?
<dyrne> elyon225: i wouldnt think so. you can fix in linux but pbureau's advise may be best
<elyon225> pbureau: Hardware manager would reformat it?
<adaptr> Meheren: it would depend on whether the 64-bit PPC runs 32-bit code natively, as does the x86 family
<elyon225> dyrne: I would kind of need the firmware for it to be any use ;)
<pbureau> elyon225,  then gran the firmware from web site and run it against the mp3 playter restoring it.
<adaptr> Meheren: on x86, it is 100% compatible
<tuxub> hi, can anyone recomend me a graphical interface to openldap?
<adaptr> Meheren: AIM would be stupid not to run 32 bit native
<Mba7eth> hi all
<Onore_e_Gloria> hi
<elyon225> pbureau: The website only has a Firmware Updater... no actual install for the firmware itself.  I'm just worried that if the old firmware isn't on the player, the Updater won't recognize it at all.
<Skrech_Limo> cmatheso1, maybe GLText or Gears
<Skrech_Limo> or one of the ants
<pbureau> elyon225, now that is how I did mine, (creative labs t30) I have no idea if your mp3 players has their firmware online, Ipod doesnt you have to get to store/mail it in for reformats.. (another reason to not buy apple)
<cmatheso1> Skrech_Limo: thanks
<Meheren> adaptr, it can...
<Mba7eth> guys how can copy something thru telnet to my local box ?
<pbureau> elyon225, if you casn format the usb device the firmware updater will do it just fine.
<elyon225> pbureau: I would never buy an iPod or Zune :)
<elyon225> pbureau: Alright... well, I really don't have much to lose by trying that ;)
<adaptr> Meheren: that would be your answer, then
<elyon225> pbureau: I'll give it a shot.  Thank you.
<dyrne> Mba7eth: ssh is soo much easier to secure and use
<Meheren> adaptr, ok cool :p heh thanks
<LjL> Mba7eth: rz, sz
<Xif> How do I run the XORG configuration process again?
<tuxub> Xif, sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xif> That wizard that asks you about your keboard layout etc.
<LjL> Mba7eth: guess your terminal emulator needs to support that. don't know about the GNOME one, but Konsole supports ZModem, so i guess sz/rz would work
<Xif> tuxub: thanks.
<Nik_Doof> what can i use to auto adjust the speed of my fans for the cpu temp etc...?
<tuxub> Xif, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pbureau> Nik_Doof, check http://www.freshmeat.net/ for apps
<Mba7eth> dyrne : i am using ssh
<Mba7eth> dyrne : :) so how can i copy
<Skrech_Limo> what's the trick to get glxgears to post fps?
<noblgh> Question :hello everyone after updating my Kubuntu I tried to reboot but I got this message "bin\sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" could you help please
<ikonia> Skrech_Limo: do glxgears --help and check it out
<Skrech_Limo> ok
<po0f> Skrech_Limo: glxgears -printfps
<killaz> uhm one way or the other synaptic is still using a proxy setting somewhere. I already changed the System->Preferences->Network Proxy and still it's using the old entry.
<po0f> ikonia: "Warning: unknown parameter: --help"  ;P
<ikonia> po0f: yeah just noticed
<killaz> how can I change the Proxy Setting of Synaptic?
<Mba7eth>  anyone how to copy files to my box using ssh ????
<riotkittie> hm. i need something else to tackle.
<riotkittie> perhaps i should return to the printer issue ><
<LjL> !scp | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<dyrne> Mba7eth: sftp user@192.168.0.3    or use scp winscp is a handy app in windows
<Otacon22> Hi all I am reading a guide to install mach64 drivers to run 3d on an ati range mobility, but when i run the install script donwloaded from dri.freedesktop.org the script return me "The DRI Drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules. Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on what went wrong"
<Otacon22> why?
<LjL> Otacon22: have you tried using the drivers from the repository instead?
<withaY> what are the default font settings in ubuntu?  i was playing around with them and have forgotten what they originally were.
<Otacon22> LjL, wich ones?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Otacon22 about ati | Otacon22, see the private message from Ubotu
<Otacon22> my video card is old...
<LjL> Otacon22: fglrx
<riotkittie> how old ?
<LjL> well if it's supported at ati.com, i don't see why it wouldn't be under Ubuntu, *especially* since it's old. it's certainly worth a try anyway
<Otacon22> is a Rage Mobility
<Renu_> i tried to install ubuntu 6.06 and it said that it crashed
<Otacon22> LjL, riotkittie : ATI Rage Mobility AGP 2x
<Renu_> ?
<riotkittie> i have a mobility m1 in my laptop
<riotkittie> the ati drivers work fine
<dyrne> !alternate | Renu_
<ubotu> Renu_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tsoler> hello
<Renu_> what should i do?
<riotkittie> err the ati driver works fine, rather
<Otacon22> riotkittie, fglrx?
<LjL> Otacon22: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti <- supported
<Otacon22> ok
<dyrne> Renu_: rule of thumb is if you have trouble with livecd try the alternat install cd
<tsoler> want to install server ubuntu over my ubuntu desktop
<Renu_> i don t have an alternate cd
<Renu_> where should i get it?
<dyrne> ubuntu.com
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs question? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<Renu_> a clear link?
<Skrech_Limo> a median of 6 clocks from glxgears says my average is 3941.628 fps,  anyone know if that is 'good' 'great' or 'sick' ?
<Yashy> What do you mean clear?
<LjL> Renu_: or try the minimal CD. link here
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Renu_ about minimal | Renu_, see the private message from Ubotu
<dyrne> Renu_: when you burn it do so at the lowest speed and verify
<LjL> it's the same as alternate, just less downloadstuff
<tsoler> how can i install a web service over desktop?
<LjL> tsoler: that's a weird question, i don't think you can do that (or it would make sense to). at most you can possibly install the server kernel on your desktop Ubuntu, but that's probably much less than adviced
<LjL> tsoler: now that's a different question
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tsoler about lamp | tsoler, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> tsoler: just install apache2
<dignomad> I have a question about installing Ubuntu.  I want a dual boot, along with my Windows XP install.  I already resized my old partition and created a 500mb swap partition, and a little over 19gb ex2 partition to stick ubuntu.  I'm on the mount point part of the install process, and am not sure what to do.
<tsoler> apache2 is something like iis on win?
<LjL> tsoler: apache2 is an HTTP daemon, also known as a web server.
<Yashy> dignomad: make the 19gb partition called / and the other a swap and away you go?
<Khem> dignomad: you can mount '/' on the 19gb
<dignomad> Ok, just a second.
<tsoler> ljl: apt-get install apache?
<LjL> tsoler: apt-get install apache2, unless you want version 1
<fotoflo> hey got a ubuntu question = i want to change the permissions of a file from the gnome console, - how do i sudo?
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<LjL> Ubotu, tell fotoflo about sudo | fotoflo, see the private message from Ubotu
<ElPenguin> fotoflo: 'sudo command'
<LjL> Ubotu, tell fotoflo about permissions | fotoflo, see the private message from Ubotu
<fotoflo> AKA from the file properties, not from the terminal
<ElPenguin> well that's efficient
<dignomad> What should I do about the other two partitions?  I set them to just blank, but it wants me to do something with them
<LjL> fotoflo: eh? you just said "from the gnome console"
<ElPenguin> LjL: i thought as much too
<LjL> fotoflo: anyway if the file is not owned by root, you'll have a hard time doing that, unless you start nautilus as root
<Yashy> dignomad: you only mentioned 2 partitions you created
<LjL> fotoflo: s/root/you/
<tsoler> ljl: just want to install geoserver. is apache needed for that?
<dignomad> But I have the one partition for windows, and its backup partition that came with the PC
<withaY> is the default font dpi based on one's monitor & graphics card or is it a system default?
<Yashy> dignomad: if it's got windows on those two, leave them be and go to next
<fotoflo> Ubuntu cant do it then?
<LjL> tsoler: having no idea what that is, i have a hard time answering that. if it's a web application, though, you most certainly need a web server to serve it -- whether it's apache or something else will not much matter, but apache is the most widely used web server in the world
<dignomad> Leave them alone as in?  I set them to blank in the install setup, should I have just left them as is?
<LjL> fotoflo: is that what i said?
<fotoflo> ljl: i mean using the gnome file browser to change permissions - it can see them, but it cant change them
<dignomad> I'm just worried that it'll do something like erase everything.  XP
<LjL> fotoflo: you *should* be able to change them, i think, *if* the file you're looking at is owned by *you*. if it is not (like, for isntance, if it's owned by root), clearly you can't touch it without being root
<dyrne> fotoflo: what is it youre wanting to change? just a file or directory in ubuntu or is it a file system (windows) that you mounted?
<po0f> tsoler: It looks like you need Apache and Tomcat installed to run that app.
<LjL> fotoflo: you can do a 'gksudo nautilus' to start a root-mode file browser, although you should be careful with that
<fotoflo> ljl: ok thats what i was looking for
<fotoflo> i will be
<tsoler> poof: what is tom cat?
<fotoflo> in fract, i wont do it
<fotoflo> infact
<LjL> fotoflo: i would suggest that you rather just use a shell. but that's your choice
<fotoflo> yeah ill use the shell
<po0f> tsoler: A Java application server, I believe.  I don't mess with Java.  ;P
<grnwood> Has anyone had their gnome/metacity 'keys' go out them along with window control?
<fotoflo> i was thinking it would be good if a sudo prompt popped up when you wanted to do something
<fotoflo> that needed root privs
<po0f> tsoler: tomcat.apache.org
<tsoler> po0f: geosever is written in java.
<LjL> fotoflo: that's harder to implement than it sounds
<temujoe> has anyone installed php5.2 with gd support?
<po0f> tsoler: I know, I went to the website.  It's where I got you needing Apache/Tomcat to run it.
<LjL> fotoflo: it is *already* done for certain specific things - Synaptic for instance will pop up a password prompt, as will other administrative utilities. but that's done quite in an ad-hoc manner program by program
<Thug-N-Me> MySQL libraries = /usr/lib/mysql ???
<teitunge> which program could I use to scan nearby wireless-networks, insert WEP and connect to them?
<po0f> teitunge: iwlist <interface> scan
<fotoflo> i see
<LjL> teitunge: "apt-cache search wireless scan" gives a few results
<grnwood> i continue to loose my window focus and hotkeys in gnome/metacity... can't seem to find anyone having the same problem on the boards.
<dignomad> So to confirm, I'm not sure if this is right.  partition 4: "/", partition 3: "swap", partition 2: "/media/sda2", and partition 1: "/media/sda1".  Nothing will happen to those first two partitions?
<grnwood> metacity --replace doesn't seem to fix it.
<teitunge> po0f: well, then I can find them..but what about inserting WEP and connect?
<teitunge> LjL: Thanks, I will check it out
<Thug-N-Me> MySQL libraries = /usr/lib/mysql ???
<tsoler> po0f: i have a geoserver installed on windows i didnt have to install apache
<Thug-N-Me> are the mysql libraries in /usr/lib/mysql arent they
<Otacon22> LjL, following the guide you linked me don't start xserver : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<po0f> tsoler: Well then, there you go.  Run it on Windows, or figure out how to run it on Linux.
<LjL> dignomad: if you're installing Ubuntu, and you haven't explicitly specified that 4 and 3 should *not* be formatted, they *will* be formatted. 2 and 1 shouldn't be, by default
<Davegoodson> can anyone tell me how to find out my glib version?
<netman2001> quit
<dignomad> Ok.  I'm just not sure what the "/media/sda!" means.
<tsoler> i have it already runnibing on win:). But want to set it on ubuntu with lamp
<LjL> Otacon22: then if those drivers are not compatible, i'm afraid your only choice is probably to use the open-source "ati" drivers - that is the one that were installed on your Ubuntu by default.
<aalhamad> -----How can i set the smtp port on evolution ??----PLZ help--------------
<po0f> tsoler: You know the 'a' in LAMP stands for Apache, right?
<tsoler> po0F: yap
<Janne_Doe> Hi there!
<LjL> Davegoodson: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0
<po0f> tsoler: Doesn't that imply that you should install Apache if you want to run the LAMP stack?
<Davegoodson> LjL, thanks
<tsoler> po0f: i suppose
<NkZ> Greetings Guys.
<aalhamad> -----How can i set the smtp port on evolution ??----PLZ help--------------
<aalhamad> NkZ, hi
<teitunge> aalhamad: you won't need to..are you trying to use your gmail?
<tsoler> po0f: ive installed ubuntu server but it was very difficult for me , so i ruuned back to desktop to find out from here
<NkZ> I have an Issue with "PlaneShift" I just installed it, right? But when I try to access it from the menu (Aplications - Games) It says "Access Denied" anyone knows how to solve this?
<po0f> tsoler: http://docs.codehaus.org/display/GEOSDOC/Unix+and+Mac+Install#UnixandMacInstall-Unix
<withaY> could someone please look into their fonts settings for me and tell me what the default dpi & fonts are set to?
<teitunge> run it from terminal Nk - sudo planeshift
<aalhamad> teitunge, yes and another email avount
<cherva> how do i delete a dir that is not empty from the console
<tsoler> po0f: thnx
<LjL> cherva: man rm, look for "recursive"
<teitunge> cherva: rmdir -r
<LjL> doubt that ;)
<NkZ> Yep teitunge, I know I can run it from the terminal (I am doing so) but It would be nice to give some use to the menu link.
<teitunge> cherva: sorry, wonr
<NkZ> You know, me being lazy. :-)
<teitunge> NkZ: make a terminal-link? :)
<teitunge> chmod
<NetCruZa> NkZ what about "Add to Panel" "Custom command#"
<NkZ> That would work! thanks. :-)
<temujoe> is it just me or is apt-get not an option for php5.2 w/gd?
<NetCruZa> NkZ np
<LjL> temujoe: indeed, only 5.1 is in Edgy
<kate> is there any way to show the Trash on the desktop?
<tsoler> po0f: so i dont need apache to install geoserver. Right?>
<po0f> tsoler: It looks like you only need Tomcat.
<po0f> tsoler: I don't know if that brings in Apache automatically or not.
<aalhamad> hi all..
<aalhamad> -----How can i set the smtp port on evolution ??----PLZ help--------------
<kate> aalhamad, you can set the smtp port in the hostname field like this: smtp.comcast.net:25
<teitunge> aalhamad: you can't..put TLS encryption
<teitunge> that would set the port, and it would work..
<drkm> I am reading an Ipod mounting tutorial on the ubuntu forums, but it says to mount /dev/sda2 but in my /dev there isn't any sda*... how come?
<aalhamad> thanks
<po0f> tsoler: It looks like it brings in parts of Apache, but not all of it.
<kate> you're welcome :)
<deep> How do i networkinstall ubuntu from another ubuntumachine?
<dyrne> !install | deep
<ubotu> deep: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<dyrne> deep: that link is very nice for alternate install methods
<deep> Ah, thanx. :D
<drkm> I am reading an Ipod mounting tutorial on the ubuntu forums, but it says to mount /dev/sda2 but in my /dev there isn't any sda*... how come?
<dyrne> drkm: use the one that shows up when you 'ls -t /dev | head' after plugging in the ipod
<dyrne> drkm: might be sdb1 etc
<drkm> dyrne: there isn't a sdb1 either?
<d1gital> hey i am havin a screen res problem on my Inspiron B130 laptop.  it's a nvidia 915 gpu. i tried using 915resolution but the best i can get is... well this screenshot explains better http://www.the-reapers.com/images/wierdscreenres.png
<dyrne> drkm: any sdb2 or sda2 or sdc2 ?  im not on an ubuntu machine right now so not sure but maybe if you dmesg| grep -C 4 -i attach
<fromvega> hello
<fromvega> where is the BIND log files? where can I find them?
<dyrne> drkm: not sure about that last command the ls -t should/will work
<d1gital> it scrolls side to side when i move the mouse to the edges of the screen, but the actual usable partof the desktop is not there when i scroll over (note black area in screenshot)
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<drkm> dyrne: does  ls -t show me which one is for my ipod?
<variant> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dyrne> drkm: no it lists by time so newest first.  if you just plugged in the ipod and waited a sec and ran that command when you pipe it to head youll just get the head or top results. in other words the most recently changed
<knoppix> wie kann ich knoppix schreibrecht fr ntfs erhalten?
<dyrne> drkm: im sure there is an easier way but im not familiar with the gnome gui
<xerophyte> is playrush.com a good name for free flash game site ??
<drkm> dyrne: I'm on kde, do you know how on that?
<dyrne> drkm: no :) ive been on flux or blackbox and xfce for a couple years
<dyrne> drkm: sry
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and be mindfull of the resolutions you post for your screen
<po0f> `sudo tail -f /var/log/messages`, then plug in the iPod.
<drkm> dyrne: ok, I don't think ls -t is showing me what I need, it's showing me 'ptmx' as the first one, don't think that is right
<dyrne> drkm: po0f's will work too.
<d1gital> skrech_limo: i tried that, and the only one checked was 1280x800 (which is the one i want) but it still doesnt work
<kittyhawk> greetings
<erisco> where can I edit the programs that start up by default? I know I've found this before...
<po0f> dyrne: No ratpoison yet?  Isn't flux starting to feel bloated?  ;)
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, tty  with ctrl+f2 ........... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ..............then a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kittyhawk> I'm running Edgy, I'd like to try out the compiz stuff
<erisco> kittyhawk, dang get Beryl
<drkm> po0f: I did that but nothing additional come in my 'messages'
<coobra> can i se all the installed stuff with a comand ?
<erisco> kittyhawk, #beryl I believe
<kittyhawk> ok, thanks.
<christof-kr> where could high software interrupt load come from? its 25-30%
<po0f> drkm: So, you opened a Konsole, typed in that command, and (keeping Konsole open), plugged in the iPod?
<drkm> po
<drkm> po0f: that's right
<po0f> drkm: That's weird, is there anything wrong with the iPod?
<drkm> po0f: nah the ipod works fine, it works in windows and is definately getting power from the usb
<po0f> drkm: Is it still plugged in?  Type `mount`.
<drkm> po0f: well I don't think it is mounted because I haven't been able to find anything in /dev to mount.. what am I looking for in the mount list?
<po0f> drkm: Any /dev/sdXY entries.
<derFlo> What does this mean? It's the Net-Log from SIM (Simple Instant Messenger):
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:08 [DBG]  Message from 246805938 [0002] 
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:08 [WRN]  Unknown type: 17066
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:09 [DBG]  Message from 246805938 [0002] 
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:09 [WRN]  Unknown type: 17066
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:09 [DBG]  Message from 246805938 [0002] 
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:09 [WRN]  Unknown type: 17066
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, does that thing have beryl installed on it?  I did have that problem in the past except mine was the opposite as in larger
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:10 [DBG]  Request auto response 335891028
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:10 [DBG]  Level: 1194 [09C4 0014] 
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:10 [DBG]  Ack message
<drkm> po
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:10 [DBG]  Ack: 1578569672 2097493208 (335891028)
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:15:11 [DBG]  Autoreply from 335891028 ruft mich einfach an, hab DICH auch lieb!
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:16:28 [DBG]  Request auto response 311376050
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:16:28 [DBG]  Level: 1194 [09C4 0014] 
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:16:28 [DBG]  Ack message
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:16:28 [DBG]  Ack: 1825700079 1033858632 (311376050)
<derFlo> 31/01/2007 22:16:28 [DBG]  Autoreply from 311376050 Der Benutzer ist zurzeit abwesend.
<d1gital> skrech_lino: yes, beryl is installed
<derFlo> [Currently away] 
<yomm> err.. derflo
<derFlo> I cant read messages from ICQ 5 Client users
<Artemis3> what is the name of the graphical installer binary in the livecd desktop cds?
<drkm> po0f: nah no sd* anything.. even if I ls /dev no sd* anything
<Skrech_Limo> der0b, there is a pastebin
<gnomefreak> derFlo: please use pastebin
<derFlo> yomm: sorry didnt know that the whole log is in the clipboard
<po0f> drkm: `cat /proc/bus/usb/devices`
<yomm> t;)
<derFlo> but at least i need a solution for it...
<d1gital> skrech_limo: beryl is installed, is that the problem?
<po0f> drkm: Does it show up in there?
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, with nvidia drivers?  do you think you can uninstall it and load the script they have at beryl-project.org
<Skrech_Limo> that script is sweet
<Skrech_Limo> compared to doing it by hand
<prez_32> hola
<dyrne> prez_32: hi
<prez_32> hay algn espaol/a en la sala?
<drkm> po0f: I'm looking for sd* again?
<dyrne> !es| prez_32
<ubotu> prez_32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<d1gital> *sigh* gotta go... will continue quest for good-looking resolution later
<dyrne> prez_32: :)
<prez_32> ok
<po0f> drkm: You're looking for something that looks like your iPod.  ;)  Try `cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep Apple`.
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, I think it might be a driver issue
<hoarycripple> Hello
<drkm> po0f: nah, nothing
<hoarycripple> anyone know of a decent script to change permissions on multiple files in multible subdirectories? I'd rather not have to do it manually.
<po0f> drkm: Have you tried a different USB port?
<hoarycripple> s/multible/multiple
<dyrne> drkm: maybe you have a front usb port and ports on  back of comp? might try another port
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<d1gital> skrech_Limo: where do i find this script? i am looking around beryl-project.org
<drkm> po0f: ah fuck, I think my other usb might be draining all the power.. hold on
<LjL> !language | drkm
<ubotu> drkm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<drkm> humbug ;)
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, is that computer using nvidia?
<Skrech_Limo> d1gital, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<Maximilian1st> Hi folks :-)
<tito_linux> Are there any issues in dual booting with Vista?
<Maximilian1st> Does anyone know what it means when making the madwifi driver from svn and it complains about ath_hal.ko being GPL only?
<po0f> drkm: Any luck?
<po0f> tito_linux: Yes, you still have Windows on your box.  ;)
<drkm> po0f: brilliant yeah my other USB was draining all the power so wouldn't mount.. got it now I think :d thanks
<tito_linux> po0f: It's not for me, it is for a possible convert.
<drkm> dyrne: thanks too !
<po0f> drkm: np
<tito_linux> If Vista is installed, will UBuntu configure a dual boot? Or are there issues?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tito_linux about dualboot | tito_linux, see the private message from Ubotu
<po0f> tito_linux: It should configure for dual boot, but I haven't tried it.
<Skrech_Limo> tito, I read that by default it's better to do windows first and then linux or the mbr writes over things
<dusty_> Why does this command not work: update-rc.d iptables default ??
<dusty_> What is wrong with that?
<dyrne> dusty_: have you done the ubuntu dance? do you have a rattle?
<dusty_> heh
<dusty_> I was following a tutorial for setting up iptables, but that command doesn't work, it returns the syntax.
<dusty_> Any ideas
<manuhack> any evolution user here?
<josue_m> hi, I can read the table of a cpio file with cpio -it -I file, but when I try to recover a file from it with cpio -icvdmu -I file I got "cpio: premature end of file"  any idea or suggestion?
<dusty_> josue_m, corrupt file?
<tito_linux> Yeah, Vista will be first. So if Vista is installed ubuntu will configure a duak boot the same way it did with XP?
<Skrech_Limo> yeah, Linux will work it's way in and around
<aib> why isn't there a package for Flash 9?
<chris_shafto> Guys, accidently deleted the contents of most of my /var folder, any way i can get um back
<aib> or is there?
<josue_m> dusty_, file was recovered from a tape cartirdge using dd
<aib> i see one for flash 7
<dusty_> hrm
<dusty_> what is wrong with this: update-rc.d iptables default ?
<Rug> Is there anyway to change the default term that opens on Konq from konsole to xterm?
<dyrne> aib: there is i think but its just a file dropped in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<chris_shafto> Guys, accidently deleted the contents of most of my /var folder, any way i can get um back
<dyrne> aib: take that back i dont see one in dapper
<aib> :(
<nknwd> hello. i'm trying to set a apt-cacher server but on the workstations i get error: 500 (Internal Server Error) Can't connect to http::80 (Bad hostname 'http:')
<nknwd> what can i do?
<nknwd> I also get the error:
<nknwd> Failed to fetch http://10.0.0.1:3142/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  500 (Internal Server Error) Can't connect to http::80 (Bad hostname 'http:')
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<kingace> hello, i have a hard disk where no matter what i do, i cannot format it. within gparted, when i try to create a new partition, i "cannot set new disklabel" and the command line shows a bunch of "error reading inodes" suggestions?
<chris_shafto> Guys, accidently deleted the contents of most of my /var folder, any way i can get um back please?
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot sound?
<teitunge> is there a way to disable my internal speakers - and use only the jack-plugged external ones? laptop.
<rbs-tito> illriginal: What ammunition are you firing?
<dusty_> wtf
<dusty_> Is anyone familiar with update-rc.d?
<illriginal> Well basically put, linux recognizes my sound card, but it doesn't play sound, also when i restart my PC... i notce the sound icon is always muted.
<illriginal> i don't know what i should do.
<juancgt> Hello. Can someone help me setting up an external screen with my laptop?
<aib> Flash 9 for Linux doesn't even seem to be available from Adobe's site. They link to it, but direct you to a page for Flash 7
<teitunge> juancgt: what seems to be the problem?
<juancgt> teitunge: I don't know how to set it up. "Ej. Make it display something'
<illriginal> did ya get that rbs-tito?
<teitunge> well
<teitunge> have you tried to connect the monitor to the laptop? :P
<teitunge> s-video og vga-cable?
<opio> hi
<juancgt> teitunge: i run 19200x1600 + bery; + ati-drivers, and I want to add a 17"in...
<chris_shafto> Guys, accidently deleted the contents of most of my /var folder, any way i can get um back please?
<rbs-tito> illriginal: Have you tried playing with the mixer? it might have been an update because mie recently set itself to bad settings (PCM level was way low)
<teitunge> juancgt: you want to use two monitors?
<juancgt> teitunge: Yes.
<teitunge> juancgt: that's under development, I guess
<CyberSlug> Greetings all: I have recently installed Ubuntu, however, in the process, the partition table seems to have been lost. Ubuntu works fine, but Windows just reports with a blue screen. Additionally, it is not nice not to be able to modify partitions
<CyberSlug> Any ideas?
<teitunge> read many articles about ppl not getting the hang of it
<Thedudeisinks913> anyone mind helping me real quick like?
<juancgt> teitunge: Or do something useful with it. someone told me I could run it as a different screen :2
<teitunge> CyberSlug: gdm or kde?
<khoa> anyone here an ubuntu+beryl user?
<CyberSlug> teitunge, I cannot see the relevance, but gdm
<CyberSlug> khoa, I am.
<juancgt> khoa: Me.
<gnomefreak> khoa: ask in #ubuntu-xgl a bunch of them are :)
<teitunge> CyberSlug: sudo fdisk -l would give you an overview - gparted would give you the ability to change them.
<illriginal> rbs_tito?
<khoa> CyberSlug: hey does your upper panel bar not follow the gnome theme anymore
<illriginal> mixer settings?
<illriginal> i put all the volumes up
<teitunge> CyberSlug: because if you were a KDE-guy, you would probably prefer qt-based software?
<CyberSlug> teitunge, IF the partition table still existed. It is gone.
<illriginal> and chose my sound crd.
<teitunge> fstab?
<nknwd> hello. i'm trying to set a apt-cacher server but on the workstations i get error: 500 (Internal Server Error) Can't connect to http::80 (Bad hostname 'http:')
<khoa> oh hey then, here's a quick question for any of you, when i started up in xgl/beryl i noticed that my panel's looked weird
<CyberSlug> teitunge, Or at the very least, half gone.
<khoa> like they didn't follow the theme anymore
<teitunge> are you sure the drive haven't turned RAW?
<illriginal> khoa go here: #beryl
<dusty_> hrm
<khoa> yeah, i'm in there, haven't gotten a response
<CyberSlug> teitunge, What do you mean, raw?
<khoa> figured maybe someone in here had run into it
<Thedudeisinks913> anyone care to help me real quick.. fresh install of ubuntu 6.06.1 on my slow laptop.. can't get gnome to come up..
<teitunge> Thedudeisinks913: Any message which pops up?
<CyberSlug> teitunge, I doubt that the partitions are entyirely gone, because linux works, and I can access the Windows partition (if that is what you mean)
<chris_shafto> Guys, accidently deleted the contents of most of my /var folder, any way i can get um back please?
<Thedudeisinks913> i'm at console
<lev_> hi, gok isn't working for me
<Thedudeisinks913> every reboot brings me to console.. i login and such.. but i was hoping for gnome
<lev_> it tells me i'm missing /dev/js0
<illriginal> Can anyone help me trouble shoot my sound? It's not playing sound but it does recognize my sound card.
<lev_> i have never heard of js0
<teitunge> ofcourse they arent gone. the installation probably moved the information around on the harddrive, if it was resized?
<kamui> having a wierd problem with my sound too
<illriginal> i dont want to go back to kde ><
<kamui> if Im root, I can use alsamixer to adjust the device, but my regular users can't access the soundcards
<alephant> Hi all
<teitunge> you could access and read the windows-partition in ubuntu?
<illriginal> but kde seems to have no problems with my hardware.
<alephant> How can I renumber my md arrays?
<kamui> what did I screw up
<alephant> I switched SATA controllers, and now md0 is md2
<alephant> grub and fstab are -- understandingly -- complaining
<alephant> how can I renumber the arrays?
<Thedudeisinks913> how do i boot up gnome from command console?
<CyberSlug> teitunge, None of the partitions were resized. I reinstalled everything to fix the same problem
<Skrech_Limo> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Janne_Doe> Thedudeisinks913, probably with a command like start-gnome I think
<illriginal> Can anyone help me trouble shoot my sound? It's not playing sound but it does recognize my sound card. Please Help.
<CyberSlug> teitunge, Only - as soon as I installed Ubuntu, pfft!
<Janne_Doe> Thedudeisinks913, Try startgnome
<Thedudeisinks913> i can't even access the file system.. it's command console..   says:                oem@portege:~#
<Thedudeisinks913> Janne_Doe. command not found
<teitunge> Thedudeisinks913: startx
<Skrech_Limo> oem is designated default you need to set up users
<Thedudeisinks913> all commands not found
<teitunge> sudo apt-get install xorg
<Janne_Doe> Thedudeisinks913, start <tab><tab>
<Thedudeisinks913> yeah.. i actually got root on there :)
<kamui> ok, even better question
<teitunge> Thedudeisinks913: sudo su -
<teitunge> would make you root
<kamui> WHICH /dev/'s do I need to chmod to enable other users to use my sound devices
<kamui> Im not familiar with the alsa devices
<kamui> old OSS man myself ;)
<Thedudeisinks913> i unlocked the root account.. i'm logged into it now
<Skrech_Limo> teitunge, I get it with sudo -i
<Thedudeisinks913> can't get gnome up
<Thedudeisinks913> xorg package not found
<cafuego_> xserver-xorg
<teitunge> Skrech_Limo: ofcourse you do..but that's slow with qwerty :)
<Skrech_Limo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<CyberSlug> Well.. Thanks anywat teitunge.
<tsoler> po0f:L are u here?
<tsoler> what is the command to unzip something?
<Janne_Doe> Thedudeisinks913, You have to install xserver-xorg
<teitunge> tsoler: what kind of file is it?
<fotoflo> what package is cgi.pm in?
<Janne_Doe> apt-get install xserver-xorg
<teitunge> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<teitunge> ;)
<fotoflo> (in synaptic)
<Thedudeisinks913> no such file or directory
<tsoler> a zipped folder
<teitunge> tsoler: sudo apt-get install unzip  . .  then unzip <file>
<dyrne> tsoler: man -k unzip for a list of posssiblities
<Skrech_Limo> teitunge, is qwerty like sudoku cause I hear that takes some time and I might like that too
<Thedudeisinks913> ok those packages are installed
<fotoflo> does anyone know which synapitc package CGI.pm resides in
<fotoflo> ?
<Janne_Doe> Thedudeisinks913, Just type 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<Thedudeisinks913> xserver-xorg and xorg are installed
<teitunge> Skrech_Limo: hehe :)
<teitunge> dvorak-guy?
<Thedudeisinks913> both xorg and server are installed.. next step to getting to gnome?
<Janne_Doe> try to run gnome again now
<teitunge> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Thedudeisinks913> oh sweet
<Thedudeisinks913> teitunge: then what?
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can configure my xorg.conf so the TV in twinview mode on my geforce will not have a small offset? (I get a small black bar now on the left)
<alephant> anybody?  How to renumber md arrays to fix md0-now-called-md1-fstab-broken?
<Janne_Doe> You need to install gdm too
<Janne_Doe> Thedudeisinks913
<Thedudeisinks913> k
<teitunge> Janne_Doe: isnt gdm a part of ubuntu-desktop?
<Thedudeisinks913> apt-get install gdm?
<Gabby_Hayes> so, will  sudo apt-get install dummy-proof-pkg  help?  :-)
<Thedudeisinks913> lol
<Janne_Doe> I don't know teitunge
<Janne_Doe> yeah
<teitunge> Thedudeisinks913: already installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Thedudeisinks913> it's working right now
<teitunge> just remember sudo in front of apt-get commands
<teitunge> ah, okay
<lasse> hi. im having some problems with getting apache to serve php right. when i log on to http//localhost/index.php the browser will only offer me to DL the index.php file. Ive install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-gd. What can be wrong?
<teitunge> what did you get in response of startx earlier?
<Thedudeisinks913> why sudo?
<NetCruZa> I have a 1.4 GB movie file, that i need to move. But i only have a 1 GB USB stick. So i split the files using the 'split' command, but how do i put them back together again?
<Thedudeisinks913> i logged into root account and i'm not even using sudo
<Thedudeisinks913> lol
<teitunge> ah
<teitunge> :)
<teitunge> when you are root, you don't have to use sudo :)
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: cat part1 part2 > completfile
<Thedudeisinks913> ah
<teitunge> but, you arent using irssi as root?
<teitunge> ..
<Janne_Doe> Well, I'm gonna sleep. See ya!
<teitunge> that would be stupid :P
<teitunge> sleep tight Janne_Doe
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: and that will work even when it is not a text file?
<Thedudeisinks913> irssi?
<teitunge> ah
<teitunge> nevermind
<teitunge> :)
<Thedudeisinks913> lol
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: try it :)
<Skrech_Limo> Thedudeisinks913, enjoy!!
<Thedudeisinks913> so yes.. says like 20 minutes left on installation
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: Okay ;b
<Thedudeisinks913> so will it reboot to gnome then?
<kamui> nevermind, figured it out on my own
<teitunge> hopefully
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: should work as long as you get the order right ;-)
<teitunge> but you could try
<teitunge> startx
<Thedudeisinks913> ok
<Thedudeisinks913> i'll remember that.. i'll be back in 15-20 when it's done
<teitunge> alright :)
<Thedudeisinks913> thank you for all your help
<teitunge> good luck!
<teitunge> no problem mate..just ask if you need anything else
<Thedudeisinks913> i would pay you for your help if i had money, lol
<Gabby_Hayes> NetCruZa  .. remove all the commercials, then the movie may fit.  (can you compress it? )
<kevin_> anyone know how well ubuntu runs on tablet pc's ?
<NetCruZa> Gabby_Hayes: There's no commercials, the file is DivX, and it doesn't help much to compress it (neither rar, zip og tar.gz)
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: ah - should be cat part1 part2 >> completefile
<hitammanis> genii: are you around
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: two >> or it will clobber part1 with part2
<hitammanis> hello everyone
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: Okay, thanks
* teitunge bows for hitammanis 
<Ferret> Uh, no it won't
<hitammanis> teitunge: do you know how to install ubuntu on a usb flash drive
<tsoler> how can i unlock my usr/local folder?
<thoreauputic> tsoler: writing to /usr/local requires sudo or gksudo for your editor etc
<Megaqwerty> do I need to keep files like "core.5372" that I have found in my home directory?
<hitammanis> can someone show me how to install ubuntu on a usb flash drive
<thoreauputic> MegaQuark_: those are core dumps - they happen after a crash
<illriginal> Can someone please tell me how to have full read/write access to my Primary slave drive? HDB1 Ext partitioned hard drive?
<hitammanis> or point me in the right direction
<thoreauputic> MegaQuark_: only useful for debugging
<Megaqwerty> thoreauputic: okay, thanks. And why does everyone confuse me with MegaQuark_?
<hitammanis> please
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can configure my xorg.conf so the TV in twinview mode on my geforce will not have a small offset? (I get a small black bar now on the left)
<Gabby_Hayes> hitammanis  .. you can get a book called  "Ubuntu Hacking"  by Oxer, Rankin, and Childer (O'Reilly) which has a chapter on that (from a library)
<thoreauputic> Megaqwerty: tab completion errors :) sorry
<Baldaqui> ciao
<Yoooder> hitammanis: try google
<Megaqwerty> thoreaputic: tab completion? What irc program are you using?
<illriginal> Can someone please tell me how to have full read/write access to my Primary slave drive? HDB1 Ext partitioned hard drive. Please help.
<hitammanis> Yooder: Tried that
<thoreauputic> MegaQuark_: all decent irc clients do nick tab completion
<hitammanis> Gabby_Hayes: Thanks
<Yoooder> hitammanis: http://arstechnica.com/articles/columns/linux/linux-20041109.ars
<Megaqwerty> thoreauputic: wow, I didn't realize that I had that ability
<thoreauputic> Megaqwerty: heh I did it again :)
<Yoooder> hitammanis: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=ha2&q=%2B%22install+ubuntu%22+%2Bon+OR+%2Bto+%22flash+drive%22&btnG=Search
<Megaqwerty> thoreauputic: that's cool!
<Yoooder> hitammanis: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1062799&postcount=100
<thoreauputic> Megaqwerty: I tend to be too quick on the tab key and enter
<Megaqwerty> thoreauputic: that's alright
<Roscar> Hi, I want to do a small upgrade to my video card as it's quite old and not well supported under linux. I currently have an ati 9200SE. I'm wondering if somebody can recommend a cheap card that they've found the binary drivers work well for.
<po0f> tsoler: What is it?
<Roscar> oh, I only have an agp slot, not pci-e
<Yoooder> Roscar: What kind of power are you looking for?
<Yoooder> Roscar: I'm a big fan of GeForce 4200, 4400 and 4600 Ti's.  Should be able to get at least a 128mb for maybe $30-$40, and they're about the same speed as a 5500
<illriginal> Can someone please tell me how to have full read/write access to my Primary slave drive? HDB1 Ext partitioned hard drive. Please help.
<itaca> hola
<Roscar> yoooder: not much power. I want direct rendering to be enabled and I've had trouble with the ati binary drivers.
<DCR> Hola
<po0f> illriginal: What filesystem is on it?
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: Doesn't seem to work
<Yoooder> Roscar: I just got a GeForce 6600 for $50 on eBay a few weeks ago, it runs Beryl and MythTV in OpenGL mode like a champ
<illriginal> Ext
<illriginal> it's media/hdb1
<itaca> dcr hablas espaol
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: It can play the 1st part of the movie, but the it just freezes
<illriginal> already mounted, just need to write/read on it
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: hmm
<DCR> si
<DCR> perfecto
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: I am going to download HJSplit now
<po0f> illriginal: Is it mounted?  `sudo chown -R <user> /media/hdb1`
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: possibly it lacks some kind of header for part2
<mena_> i had installed all thing to make a complie but i got his at the end of lines
<mena_> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<mena_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<mena_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: It might work
<Roscar> Yoooder: that's exactly the sort of thing I'm looking for. Do you happen to know if it's much better than the Radeon 9200SE?
<itaca> acabo de instalar ubuntu
<illriginal> ok hold on
<itaca> haber si me podias echar una mano
<cafuego_> Roscar: Well, that depends. it performs far better 3D wise, but you need non-open drivers.
<thoreauputic> !es
<hitammanis> Yooder: I tried the post label Ubuntu on a USB Pen Drive Revisited and the one from pendrivelinux, and It appear to work fined but when I make a change to something like the desktop and reboot I get either some session error or var/log/lastlog locked\write error... What am I doing wrong
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Roscar> cafuego:That's fine for me.
<mena_> compile*
<Roscar> Thanks for your suggestions.
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: Thats what i thought... But when they are put together it shouldn't be a problem?
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: it *should* work - don't know why it doesn't
<Yoooder> Roscar: the 6600 or high-end 5000 series nVidia's should outperform the 9200 by a good bit
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: Well.... I wil just have to install HJSplit then :) thx anyway
<illriginal> po0f I wish there were more poeple like you, who understand the question and gives a straight answer, instead of beatin around the bush and givin all sorts of different options
<thoreauputic> NetCruZa: I've done it with mp3s - but agmittedly there tended ro be a click between parts
<DCR|> itaca: si recibiste mi PM?
<illriginal> thanks a lot po0f, that's exactly what I needed :P
<thoreauputic> hmm s/agmittedly/admittedly
<nn531> how do install activeX
<po0f> illriginal: It depends on the question.  :)  That was a relatively easy issue you were having.
<nn531> or where can i get it rather
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: Okay...
<DCR|> http://www.google.com/search?q=activex
<thoreauputic> nn531: erm - active X is a windows thing, thank goodness
<illriginal> No one get advise from ForgeAus he's a disaster waitin to happen
<illriginal> very true po0f
<illriginal> advise - advice*
<mena_> any idea
<illriginal> thanks again po0f :D
<nn531> thoreauputic: well then how can i watch aol's tv on demand?
<thoreauputic> nn531: you probably can't
<thoreauputic> nn531: activeX is evil anyway :)
<yomm> wow E17 is really nice , just got transparency to work :)
<Gabby_Hayes> nn531  .. that is the Linux kernel rejecting any AOL stuff ... (j/k)  <G>
<nn531> gabby_hayes: i would reject it too
<lev_> hi, gok isn't working for me
<lev_> it tells me i'm missing /dev/js0
<lev_> i have never heard of js0
<lev_> any advice?
<po0f> lev_: /dev/input/js0
<fromvega> Where are the SWAP files? I need to delete a SWAP file but I don't know where to find it. Could you help?
<lontra> is oo.org2.1 available for edgy anywhere?
<lev_> fromvega: you don't want to do that
<fromvega> VIM is telling me too
<nn531> so does anyone know activex alternatives for linux?
<fromvega> lev_:  If you did this already, delete the swap file ".named.conf.options.swp"
<fromvega>     to avoid this message.
<po0f> fromvega: Usually in the directory the file is in.  'filename.swp' or something like that.
<SoundGuy> evening all
<lev_> po0f: first, it's not there
<jmspeex> crimsun: any news of what's happening with the amd64 Speex update on Dapper
<SoundGuy> can someone point me to the ubuntu server nstallation faq ?
<jmspeex> ?
<lev_> po0f: second, how do i get gok to think it is, or not need it?
<Skrech_Limo> nn531, google might
<adaptr> nn531: if by "alternatives" you mean things that are functionally compatible, then no - activeX is a security nightmare
<nn531> skrech_limo: thanks jackass
<hitammanis> Yooder: are you still here
<yomm> nn531 what you want activex for ?
<po0f> lev_: `find ~ -type f -iname "*.swp"
<lev_> me?
<abo> how can I disable the shortcut "Shift+BackSpace" ?
<thoreauputic> yomm: AOL *shudder*
<nn531> yomm: im tryin to watch aol's tv thing because i temporarily dont have cable
<lev_> you mean fromvega, right po0f?
<yomm> ok i c
<nedobrowsky> How much space does Ubuntu Server 6.10 need on its partition?
<SoundGuy> quesition : installing ubuntu 6.06 TLS, i didn't get asked about root password. is there a default one ?
<NetCruZa> thoreauputic: HJSplit installs fine on my laptop, but on the other computer it gives me errors when typing "make"
<po0f> lev_: Yeah, him too.  ;)
<lev_> SoundGuy: there will never be one
<lev_> SoundGuy: you can't use root
<SoundGuy> rally ?
<SoundGuy> no su ?
<lev_> SoundGuy: that's right
<lev_> only sudo
<SoundGuy> really now.
<hitammanis> Gabby_Hayes: Thanks
<SoundGuy> i'm new to ubuntu
<Skrech_Limo> nn531 is missing out on Ugly Betty, she needs to catch up
<lev_> you can use sudo -i, which imitates su
<SoundGuy> ok.
<po0f> lev_: What were you asking about again? /dev/js0?
<lev_> well, i don't particularly care about that device
<lev_> but i care about gok
<SoundGuy> is there any console configureation utility with text gui ?
<po0f> lev_: Ok, what is 'gok'?  It doesn't ring a bell.
<lev_> SoundGuy: i don't know what you're talking about
<lev_> gnome onscreen keyboard
<SoundGuy> like linuxconf in redhat
<hitammanis> Could someone give a hand please, I tried the post label Ubuntu on a USB Pen Drive Revisited and the one from pendrivelinux, and It appear to work fined but when I make a change to something like the desktop and reboot I get either some session error or var/log/lastlog locked\write error... What am I doing wrong
<lev_> SoundGuy: it's not redhat
<SoundGuy> i know. i'm trying to figure out heads and tales with it
<SoundGuy> tails
<lev_> SoundGuy: however, if you want to reconfigure a package, you can always run dpkg-reconfigure
<krang> any ideas as to why this command right out of time's man page tells me "-f: command not found": time -f "%E real,%U user,%S sys" ls -Fs  ?
<Skrech_Limo> television withdrawals are rough
<nn531> Skrech_Limo: oh haha your so funny, what are you like 14.. go play world of warcraft
<Skrech_Limo> it's like coming off of haroin
<nedobrowsky> And it's spelled Heroin
<concept10> heh
<Skrech_Limo> yeah, I don't use insults either.......... pretty strange for a 14 year old I'd say
<lev_> krang: -f is after the command
<boyracer> i need help figuring out how to ftp files that are located on a samba drive
<krang> Skrech_Limo: Supreme commander's out in just over 2 weeks, it'll make a nice replacement addiction
<boyracer> anyone interested in helping me out?
<fromvega> It's driving me crazy! Vim is telling me to delete the swap file from a crashed session. But I cant find it! Help!
<hitammanis> wow
<krang> lev: why on earth is it wrong in the man page then? Time's been around as long as linux, hasn't it?
<lev_> fromvega: find ~ -type f -iname "*.swp"
<concept10> fromvega, use nano
<fromvega> lev_: found nothing
<lev_> krang: time's actually a bash command
<lev_> so it's not really a program
<fromvega> cancept10: ok, but I need to delete it now...
<krang> lev_: well, there you go. I didn't actually know that :-)
<boyracer> fromvega, usually it gives you an option to delete it in that warning
<krang> lev_: So how *should* I type that? swapping the command and the -f "<format>" doesn't work eeither
<fromvega> boyracer: can't find
<concept10> fromvega, swap files in vim are just backups, do you need a previous version?
<lev_> krang: doesn't work in what way
<boyracer> sounds like he just wants to delete it
<hitammanis> please
<fromvega> concept10: just need to stop vim presenting that message
<boyracer> is there a way to access files on a samba drive from the command line?
<concept10> I usually just use edit anyway
<krang> lev_: Could you do a confused man a favour and just correct this for me: time -f "%E" ls
<`Penumbra> wow lots of people in here
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<boyracer> fromvega, try ls -a and see if it's a hidden file
<`Penumbra> can anyone help me out
<factorx> gn8
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: it's an illusion - most of us are bots
<`Penumbra> i just downloaded the iso file and burned it to a bootable cd using nero
<dyrne> hey guys can you use the convert command on an automated gif? if not what is the easiest way to scale it?
<`Penumbra> and when i try and boot with it it doesnt work correctly
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: burn it as an image
<lev_> krang: i would say `time ls -- -f "%E"`, but that seems wrong as well
<lev_> krang: wow, time's a piece of shit
<boyracer> come on guys, don't make me go to #gentoo, they're intimidating :)
<fromvega> boyracer: good! there is the file! hidden, pretty little *****
<dyrne> convert seems too generic for me to google..
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: I'm bbetting you just burnt it as a file
<LjL> !language | lev_
<ubotu> lev_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<krang> lev_: told you dude
<fromvega> boyracer: tks
<hitammanis> nevermind i give up!!!
<lev_> sorry
<boyracer> np
<`Penumbra> no its a iso file
<JamesG> Does anyone have a suggestion for a convenient tool to take a flac file and conver it to mp3?
<LjL> boyracer, of course, mount the samba share and use the normal commands
<gh0st> so i need a minimal, fast, light-weight linux in addition to ubuntu, what would you say?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell boyracer about samba | boyracer, see the private message from Ubotu
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: it's an iso image file
<lev_> gh0st: arch
<LjL> boyracer: mount -t cifs //server/share /mount/point -o username=you
<LjL> after installing smbfs
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: you need to burn it as an image
<`Penumbra> how do i do that
<`Penumbra> i just used nero to burn it
<lev_> JamesG: soundconverter
<krang> `Penumbra: open up nero and under one of the menus there should be a "burn ISO image" option.
<`Penumbra> o.O
<`Penumbra> ill check
<JamesG> lev_: I'll give it a try, thanks.
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: http://www.google.com.au/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=burn+iso+nero+windows&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
<gh0st> lev_ : tried, but it's almost like ubuntu in the size, i want a "working out of the box" minimal linux with only essential programs
<krang> `Penumbra: Just look all over it for the keywords "burn ISO"
<lev_> gh0st: are you kidding me?
<krang> `Penumbra: when you see them, click on them :-)
<cafuego_> Burn Image is under the file menu.
<lev_> gh0st: it's almost like ubuntu in size?
<whonicca> can someone help me out installing wine
<lev_> gh0st: arch is as minimal as can be
<`Penumbra> ah yes
<krang> so, nobody here knows how to make time work with a format string? I know the man page doesn't
<whonicca> when i do a winecfg i get the following, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3642/
<`Penumbra> found burn image
<whonicca> nothing i try to edit saves
<krang> `Penumbra: hit that yo!
<boyracer> thanks, LjL
<NetCruZa> "Crash Report Detected" shows up in the top right corner every time i start up my PC. It doesn't help to click on it :s
<`Penumbra> ill be back if it doesnt work
<`Penumbra> lol
<boingolov> I keep trying to manually set up an interface using ifconfig, but dhclient keeps respawning and blanking out the IP address
<boingolov> how can I stop this from happening?
<compengi> why when i use rdesktop program and get connected to a windows pc and when i scroll down a file i will see it scrambled so that i need to minimize and maximize the screen to be able to read it
<krang> `Penumbra: Best of luck :-)
<krang> `Penumbra: and I bet you're back if it does work as well :-)
<kingace> how do i mount a partition read-only?
<`Penumbra> lol
<`Penumbra> im sure i will be
<boingolov> kingace, mount -o ro
<boingolov> or put that in /etc/fstab
<`Penumbra> if i can figure out how to get irc on ubuntu
<`Penumbra> is it true that you lose all your files that you dont back up when you install ubuntu?
<Ferret> boingolov: Usually that only happens if you have lines begining with auto in /etc/network/interfaces
<kingace> boingolov: how do i do a force mount, also?
<drx> say, does anyone know if Unbuntu has an option to create a recovery disk that saves your paritition table information and can be used to put it back if it gets damanged?
<gh0st> lev_: nevermind, i found damn small linux, puppy linux and feather linux which are between 50 and 120 mb.
<whonicca> when i do a winecfg i get the following, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3642/
<whonicca> can someone help me plz
<krang> `Penumbra: yeah, that's important, just open "Synaptic package manager" from system->administration and search for xchat. We'll get you from there :-D
<boingolov> Ferret, I've commented that out and ran ifdown -a
<VigoFuse> drx: Yes
<lev_> gh0st: wow
<lev_> gh0st: that's different man
<drx> VigoFuse, where?
<Skrech_Limo> `Penumbra, an install deletes the partition you want or the whole hardrive prior to setup
<Ferret> whonicca: Try running wine once without arguments and see if it still happens.  otherwise, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure wine
<Jimb00b> hi i was on the other day asking questionand have been getting set to swith to linux. well my dad is also planing to make the leap... Only things he runs is two programs one called skype the other called echolink. was wondering if these two programs would work in ubuntu? or do i need wine for it?
<kingace> how do i force mount a partition
<VigoFuse> drx: I am looking again. I am on a win box, it was in Admin *sotheing*
<whonicca> Ferret, ok
<boyracer> how do i list possible servernames?
<`Penumbra> ill be back
<`Penumbra> lol
<Skrech_Limo> `Penumbra, IRC as in an IRC server? or xchat?
<gh0st> lev_:? why? what do you mean
<`Penumbra> o shoot
<`Penumbra> it works
<`Penumbra> as soon as it was burnt
<`Penumbra> it opened itself
<`Penumbra> and its going crazy
<`Penumbra> ahhh
<`Penumbra> lol
<krang> Skrech_Limo: Hold your horses, he hasn't even got linux fully booted yet, he won't be installing an IRC server anytime soon. Not on purpose anyway :-)
<lev_> gh0st: i thought you meant minimal as in non-usb stick minimal
<NetCruZa> I desperatly need to split a big file down to smaller parts, and then join them again later. What is the easiest way to do that? I tried 'split' but it doesn't work with movies
<VigoFuse> drx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<krang> `Penumbra: It's probably windows having an allergic reaction to open source
<_justin> anyone here ever get a dlink dwl-520 wireless card to work in linux?
<`Penumbra> no its giving me ubuntu as a browser
<`Penumbra> and i can open gimp
<`Penumbra> and thunderbird
<whonicca> Ferret, http://pastebin.ca/334846
<`Penumbra> etc
<Ferret> boingolov: Hrmm.  Not using the hostap driver by any chance, are you?  That tries to do a lot of annoyingly clever crap
<Skrech_Limo> krang, hey, I'm just trying to establish a connection, but they haen't responded so I might be safe
<krang> _justin: no, but look I can find you a couple of pages for compatibility pages if you give me a minute
<krang> Skrech_Limo: lol
<Ferret> whonicca: I mean just run 'wine' with no arguments.  Last time I used wine (about a year ago) that set lots of stuff up for me
<whonicca> for me it needs an arguement or it just gives me a list of em
<whonicca> wine
<whonicca> oops wrong window
<boyracer> in my file explorer i can see the servers in "Samba Shares" but they don't work in fstab??
<_justin> krang: thanks, i've tried ndiswrapper but so far no luck with it
<gh0st> lev_: well i did , but you install the thtree mentioned to disk too
<NetCruZa> gtklxsplit
<whonicca> Ferret, http://pastebin.ca/334847
<krang> _justin: yeah, that's the worst case. Hopefully you can find a proper driver for it
<VigoFuse> drx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<lev_> gh0st: yeah, yeah
<krang> _justin: there's a 520M listed here: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility#DWLG520M
<AJIEXA> hi all
<krang> _justin: that prolly won't work though, have a read and see.
<esperegu> how can I automaticly start a programe when I log in (loggin in with X/gdm)
<krang> _justin: this page has some good info: http://users.linpro.no/janl/hardware/wifi.html
<_justin> alright thanks krang
<boingolov> Ferret, this is actually wired ethernet
<_justin> i'll look through that and see if i can get somethin going
<krang> _justin: np. best of luck. wifi in linux is a bloody nightmare
<Aggrav8d> can anyone assist me with proftpd config?  I've already asked in their forum and had no response.
<Ferret> whonicca: Hrrm, looks like you have a stale wine directory interfering with the newer winecfg.  Do you have anything on your fake wine drives you need to keep?
<AJIEXA> where i can read about customize iptables in Ubuntu ??? - i have a config but i don't know the most right way to save this and restore after restart my system
<Zambezi> Anyone with widescreen in Linux who can take som picture with a digitalcamera?
<torr> hi
<whonicca> no
<Ferret> boingolov: Ahh, OK.  Just wondered, because I had that problem, and it was the hostap driver running dhclient when I wasn't looking. c.c
<whonicca> not that i know of, i never made one
<krang> AJIEXA: use iptables-save > filename after you config your firewall
<torr> what NX is there in Ubuntu?
<krang> AJIEXA: the put iptables-restore < filename in your startup
<Aggrav8d> basically, i start proftpd and there doesn't seem to be any error.  then i ftp to the ip the server doesn't respond.
<Ferret> torr: Not much. ;p
<VigoFuse_> Awe shucks, I got a skateboard!
<Ferret> torr: try #ubuntu-hardened I guess?
<torr> Ferret: how bout freeNX? 2X?
<lkm> Bonsoir
<Ferret> torr: We might be talking about different things. :D
<krang> lkm: mustard's not brown, it's yellow. Enough with the french!
<esperegu> anyone knows how a program can be automaticly started when loggin in with gui??
<AJIEXA> krang: ok . thx ... but how it' will be apply after restart my system ... - my ubuntu does't have demon "iptables"
<drx> VigoFuse, I know how to backup my data, I'm just trying to figure out how to replace the boot partition table, boot files & system files if it gets overwritten.
<thoreauputic> AJIEXA: yes it does - iptables is built in
<krang> AJIEXA: type iptables -L in a terminal right now. if it works, you're good. it's part of the kernel as far as I know, so I think it's alwayts loaded
<Ferret> torr: There're build from source instructions on the freenx website, but otherwise I don't see any of them in the current ubuntu
<thoreauputic> AJIEXA: unless you did something creative with it ;p
<VigoFuse_> drx: my bad, Mine did the same thing, lost a drive,
<ubu> hello how do i recompile a kernel in ubuntu...becase it gives me error when i make xconfig,make menuconfig,make config,make
<thoreauputic> krang: AJIEXA  sudo iptables -L ( needs root perms)
<torr> Ferret: ah, so  I should compile from source?
<AJIEXA> so.. i just must wright iptables-restore etc .. and it automaticly save forever (after restart)
<VigoFuse_> drx: I am going to try to reinstall the Grub loader, but I may have to go into BIOS and reset that,
<AJIEXA> yes yes i know ... thx for all
<AJIEXA> i have a troble just in Ubuntu
<Ferret> torr: If you really ned that program, I guess it's your only choice at present. ;p
<alephant> anybody able to help with this LVM problem?
<alephant> I have a missing PV.
<coobra> i need some help
<drx> VigoFuse, that happened to me two days ago, and the thing is that I need a file that was in an LVM partition and reiserfsck says that the partition table is bad and it cannot recover it... any ideas?
<AJIEXA> because i can't find /etc/sysconfig catalog
<krang> AJIEXA: you need to put the "iptables-restore < configfilename" command in a script in /etc/init.d, then type "sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults"
<coobra> i cant get the lighthttp to go away :x
<alephant> How can I remove the LVs that depend on this PV so that I can start the VG and the LVs that don't depend on the PV?
<boyracer> what does this mean "cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it."
<Ferret> torr: I suggest you have a search around a bit to see if there are any of them in the ubuntu repository (see http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and google ;p)
<krang> AJIEXA: that'll insert it into your startup
<AJIEXA> krang: BIG THX :) I try it
<theherbalizer> how do i get to the disk manager in 6.10?
<krang> AJIEXA: good luck :-)
<VigoFuse_> drx: I am going to boot to Install CD and re-install the Grub loader, I have yet to do that, but it makes sence.
<drx> I tried to run a repair installation, but it failed.  It asked me to put in the partition table manually.  Oh, yeah, right!
<AJIEXA> krang: now i come to sleep ... :)
<AJIEXA> BB for ALL
<krang> AJIEXA: nighty night :-)
<esperegu> anyone knows how a program can be automaticly started when loggin in with gui??
<Skrech_Limo> theherbalizer, like you want to look at some partition stuff?
<boyracer> esperegu, you can set that up in "Sessions"
<thoreauputic> esperegu: which program? Possibly you can put the command in ~/.gnomerc
<drx> VigoFuse_, yeah, it puts back the GRUB loader, but if the partition table is hosed, it seems to me that you are hosed.
<thoreauputic> esperegu: or in Sessions as boyracer suggests...
<VigoFuse_> drx: Yes, that is what Backups are for. :=)
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there anything for linux that is equatable to the MS-DOS DEBUG program?
<yomm> Hi when I use fbdev as driver in Xorg.conf , i get an error : dev/fb0 there is no such device ! I can see fb0 listed in the device section .... any clues ??
<drx> the system was 3 days old, I didn't get that far
<nfp|kelnoky> ok, experts: name me a nice download manager - excluding Downloader for X
<esperegu> boyracer: thoreauputic dankegon!
<krang> PuppiesOnAcid: I dunno what DEBUG does, but strace <command> will show you the system calls
<nfp|kelnoky> and except aria - only if you can tell me how I tell that thing how to download multiple links at once^^
<Skrech_Limo> theherbalizer, where'd ya go???     .......  anyways, I think you need to use 'parted'
<PuppiesOnAcid> krang: It's for writing and testing assembly
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: wget ;p
<VigoFuse_> Let me attempt a repair now, I thank you all kindly.
<krang> PuppiesOnAcid: yeek, that's way beyond me :-)
<nfp|kelnoky> thoreauputic: I need a program that allows links which require authentication
<nfp|kelnoky> ^^
<boyracer> can anyone help me with: "cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it."
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: you can do that with wget
<Jimb00b> hi i was on the other day asking questions and have been getting set to switch to linux. well my dad is also planing to make the leap... Only things he runs is two programs one called skype the other called echolink. was wondering if these two programs would work in ubuntu? or does he need wine for it? or something else?
<compDo> When I try to change the size of the core dump with "ulimit -c 1024" I get the error message "-bash: ulimit: core file size: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted". Any ideas what's wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<krang> PuppiesOnAcid: At risk of sounding haughty, did you have a good google? There must be something out there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-2-32.37-151.net24.it]  by tonyyarusso
<icebird_> For some time now I have been trying to change file permissions for a mounted truecrypt volume (hard disk) to no avial
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<icebird_> i need help
<theherbalizer> anyone know where disk manager went in 6.10?
<illriginal> Anyone here know about Dynamic IP? How I may obtain it?
<nfp|kelnoky> thoreauputic: also the program needs to accept a load of links from copy&paste ;)
<wabz> hi, i was silly enough to add amaranth's nvidia repos to my list, now X won't start because it upgraded the drivers and they don't support my card anymore. I want to go back to the drivers in the ubuntu repos - i removed the sources.list entry, apt-get update'd and removed nvidia-glx - when i install it now, it wants to install the -386 kernel - how can i find out why? I want to stay with the -generic kernel
<Skrech_Limo> compDo, you using sudo?
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: cpy paste them to a file then use wget -i <filaname> ;p
<compDo> Skrech_Limo, no, I use it directly as a normal user. It works fine as root
<krang> PuppiesOnAcid: I dunno if this page'll take you anywhere useful, but it's a start: http://asm.sourceforge.net/resources.html
<nfp|kelnoky> thoreauputic: damn :D hm, that would be possible I guess....
<illriginal> Anyone here know about Dynamic IP? How I may obtain it?
<`Penumbra> ok im back
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: you  might try gwget - I haven't used it but it's a front end to wget
<`Penumbra> now it works
<`Penumbra> but i dont know how to install my wireless internet on it
<krang> illriginal: you need a DHCP enabled router or ISP
<krang> `Penumbra: Wifi is horrid in linux. Do you know the model of adapter you have?
<nfp|kelnoky> thoreauputic: yeah, and it has *very* few options :(
<illriginal> I have no router hooked up, and DHCP... i think my Playstation 2 has that lol
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: well, wget has lots - I use it mostly
<boyracer> ah CIFS
<illriginal> krang how would i check to see if I have DHCP?
<krang> illriginal: I should ask what it is that you want to do here
<`Penumbra> umm i have sbc global broadband and use the 2wire wireless router
<nfp|kelnoky> thoreauputic: it would be a bit complicated since I would download about 10 links per day or so
<krang> illriginal: sudo dhclient
<nfp|kelnoky> aria does very well
<krang> illriginal: that'll get you an address via DHCP if there's any servers to give you an address
<nfp|kelnoky> it would be totally great - if i could just get it to do multiple downloads at once
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: write a little script and throw it in /usr/local/bin :)
<nfp|kelnoky> script? me? :D lol
<illriginal> krang
<illriginal> may i message you?
<illriginal> with the results?
<krang> illriginal: feel free
<`Penumbra> can someone help me
<`Penumbra> lol
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: a script can be just a few commands with #!/bin/bash at the top of the file
<krang> `Penumbra: Find out what model/make of wifi card you have and I might be able to
<Drel3> annybody known anny prog where i can wath my router connection logs
<nfp|kelnoky> thoreauputic: hm....maybe I'll think about that :D
<krang> illriginal: if you aren't registered on freenode, your messages won't get through, by the way
<thoreauputic> nfp|kelnoky: it isn't really that hard :)
<illriginal> ah crap
<illriginal> that's right
<Jimb00b> hi i was on the other day asking questions and have been getting set to switch to linux. well my dad is also planing to make the leap... Only things he runs is two programs one called skype the other called echolink. was wondering if these two programs would work in ubuntu? or does he need wine for it? or something else?
<thoreauputic> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<illriginal> ill pastebin it
<b_52Free> boys and girls , if i got a domaine name ; but i have a Dynamique IP  could i host my own web site but using my domaine name ? not a dyndns name ?
<`Penumbra> i have a belkin wireless utility
<LcMatt> Could someone help me regarding the install.exe and an error on boot
<LcMatt> Error as follows:
<krang> illriginal: good call
<LcMatt> root (hd 0,0)
<LcMatt> Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0x1b
<LcMatt> kernel /ubuntu/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<LcMatt> Error 17: File not found
<Misuzu> d_52Free, you'd still have to use dyndns services
<Misuzu> d_52free, but you could use their services with your new name, although it costs a bit more
<Music_Shuffle> !skype | Jimb00b
<ubotu> Jimb00b: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<illriginal> Krang
<illriginal> http://pastebin.ca/334866
<Drel3> one more question!!!!
<Jimb00b> thanks
<LcMatt> Anyone?
<b_52Free> Misuzu,  m for this service it's not free :( ?
<krang> illriginal: yup, it worked, you were dynamically assigned an IP
<illriginal> ok
<`Penumbra> krang pm
<illriginal> so..
<illriginal> heh
<illriginal> now i have a different ip address?
<wabz> how can I find out why installing nvidia-glx wants to install the -386 kernel?
<illriginal> or am i able to get dynamic ip now?
<Jimb00b> how about echolink? its a chat thing for amateur radioers. will that work?
<krang> `Penumbra: you can't pm me unless you've registered. I don't see anything.
<Drel3> one more question!!!!can I
<krang> illriginal: you might have a different address, maybe it gave you the same one again :-)
<`Penumbra> bah
<`Penumbra> ok
<krang> `Penumbra: if you intend to be in here any amount, just register.
<Music_Shuffle> !echolink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about echolink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`Penumbra> how do i do that
<nildo_> i want to go to ubunto.pt. someone help me
<Music_Shuffle> Jimb00b, guess its not a factoid =[
<thoreauputic> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<aSt3raL> anyone using feisty fawn yet?
<thoreauputic> nildo:  type  /join #ubuntu-pt
<Jimb00b> ok thanks
<illriginal> krang, i can use that command again and again over and over?
<krang> `Penumbra: I can't actually remember, hang on. It's super-easy
<`Penumbra> nvm got it
<tovella> aSt3raL: just started playing with it a coupld of days ago.
<nildo_> thanks people
<aSt3raL> tovella: how stable is it?
<nildo_> i go now
<wabz> how can I find out why installing nvidia-glx wants to install the -386 kernel?
<krang> illriginal: yep, it assigns you an IP every time you do it, but a lot of systems will keep giving you the same one over a short period of time
<illriginal> krang, it didn't change my ip address, it's still the same.
<tovella> aSt3raL: so far it's been great for me.
<illriginal> is there a program i can get that'll change my ip?
<Drel3> i need litle help
#ubuntu 2007-02-01
<cronic> How can I upgrade my old version of ubuntu to 6.x?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<krang> `Penumbra: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<`Penumbra> ya im doing that
<linux_kid> Dre13: what is your problem
<Drel3> Drele from the Mars asking for help
<Drel3> anybody known any prog where i can wath my router connection logs
<Drel3> sorry watch
<roho> how do you do file associations in nautilus?
<thoreauputic> roho: try right click, properties, open with and change the association there
<linux_kid> Dre13: xface has a tray icon that shows incomming and outgoing connections...
<Crass631> hello?
<roho> thoreauputic: i don't think you can change the association there
<thoreauputic> roho: yes you can
<wabz> how can I find out why installing nvidia-glx wants to install the -386 kernel?
<linux_kid> foho: some files let you
<Drel3> i am in gnome
<thoreauputic> roho: I do it all the time :)
<LcMatt> http://www.debian.org/
<thoreauputic> roho: just right click the file and try it
<wabz> or, how can I find out what packages are installed that aren't listed in the repos in my sources.lst?
<pbureau> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roho> alright
<wabz> (including newer versions)
<kap> hm
<kap> anyone alive in here
<roho> but i want a specific type of file with the same program EVERY time.
<thoreauputic> kap: no, we're all dead
<kap> haha
<kap> uhm
<thoreauputic> roho: *sigh* just try what I said
<roho> i just did!
<kap> anyone know a lot about modules?
<roho> it doesn't default to that
<thoreauputic> roho: no you didn't
<kap> i have a very indepth question
<kap> that im stuck on
<thoreauputic> roho: properties, open with, add
<linux_kid> kap: shoot
<roho> !
<roho> thanks a lot, thoreauputic
<linux_kid> kap: no one can answer until you ask
<thoreauputic> roho: no worries :)
<kap> ok basically i have intel pro 3945ag or something to that tune and it requires the driver ipw3945
<roho> now, the real problem.
<roho> when i lock the screen, i usually close the lid of the laptop
<kap> well it comes preinstalled on ubuntu the only problem is that the pre compiled version has monitoring mode commented out
<roho> when i come back and open the lid, i can't wake the system
<kap> sooo
<roho> if it stays open, it doesn't freeze like that
<kap> basically i unloaded that ipw3945
<kap> and now im trying to compile the source that i got from SF
<Crass178> How do i acccess pornographic material with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> roho: probably hardware specific
<kap> and heres the first error
<linux_kid> kap: i think you may have to reinstall.  I dont quite understand your problem
<roho> thoreauputic: so it has nothing to do with the screensaver?
<thoreauputic> roho: some laptops work better than others with sleep
<tonyyarusso> !coc | Crass178
<ubotu> Crass178: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kap> uhm
<roho> yeah, but i disabled the sleep settings
<thoreauputic> roho: try turning the screensver off to see
<roho> k
<tovella> Crass178: Children visit this room.
<kap> linuxkid: i need to load a different module for my wireless card
<linux_kid> Crass178: I AM A CHILD
<roho> if it still doesn't work after i've disabled the screen saver, then it's probably unfixable, right?
<kap> linuxkid: actually its the same module just compiled with another option
<linux_kid> kap: im lazy and just used linuxant.. no clue
<kap> well it works and all
<kap> but i cant go into monitor mode
<thoreauputic> roho: if you are just locking and not sleeping, it probably is the screensver
<roho> dang
<roho> are there screenlock alternatives?
<tovella> kap: what do you use "monitor mode" for?
<kap> uh
<linux_kid> kap: what do you mean moniter mode?
<thoreauputic> roho: are you using gnome-screensaver? You can try xscreensaver instead
<cyris> hey, can someone recommend a good gui to manage local posix user accounts?
<kap> i use it for airodump
<Crass178> so
<kap> i mean
<thoreauputic> roho: I think there's also an "xlock" program - from memory
<frojnd>  I wanna download torrent and when it ask me what to do I do open with but I don't know which file is the program azureus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3644/
<roho> the old-school one
<roho> k
<thoreauputic> !find xlock
<ubotu> Found: libposixlock-ruby, libposixlock-ruby1.8, xlockmore, xlockmore-gl
<linux_kid> Crass178: what you stated isnt Family Friendly
<Perelin> hi everybody
<roho> is there a file types for firefox?
<thoreauputic> hmm
<kap> so you dont know how to go about putting in a new module for one that comes precompiles
<roho> i want to get the same program to open for the sam files
<roho> same*
<bibbd> so I have hardware raid setup on a marvell chipset on board controller how do I access this in linux? I don't see any of the drives..
<linux_kid> kap: no, sorry
<thoreauputic> roho: xscreensaver may be "old school", but it works a lot better than gnome-screensaver :)
<tovella> Crass178: agreed - your pornographic inquiries are not for this chat room.
<roho> thoreauputic: i'm not knocking it!
<Crass178> jeesh
<videocardproblem> hello, anyone know how to install nvidia fx5200 in dell dimension 3000 with a intel extreme graphics 2?
<Ferret> roho: Edit > Preferences > Content > File Types > Manage
<linux_kid> Crass178: Talk to the ops in #ubuntu-ops if you need clarification
<videocardproblem> i cant get it to load
<Crass178> ok ok
<LjL> videocardproblem: eeeh? so what card do you have?
<Ferret> roho: Not sure how you add new ones... by trying to download one, I suspect
<linux_kid> !nvidia | videocardproblem
<ubotu> videocardproblem: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roho> Ferret: alright.  well, i want to add one then :P
<videocardproblem> i have an intel graphics extreme 2 onboard
<rendo> Does anyone know of any way to limit your upload speed  from sftp and ssh transfers?
<videocardproblem> and just put in a pci fx 5200
<LjL> videocardproblem: alright, then follow the nvidia howto. it works fine for the fx 5200, i have that card
<videocardproblem> when i run the live cd i get an error that no device can be found
<videocardproblem> in bios i have two options
<videocardproblem> onboard and auto for video card
<Perelin> im a linux n00b and just installed ubuntu, tried to search some files and it seems that the nautilus standard search doesnt look in subdirectories. can I change this?
<linux_kid> Perelin: I have the same problem...
<ReAspired> Hello, I haven't found this on google yet, but how does one change OS changing. does ubuntu use Lilo or Grub.
<jrib> ReAspired: grub is default
<po0f> videocardproblem: When you boot the live CD, you have to pass "noload=intel_agp noload=agpgart agp=off" to use the NVIDIA card IIRC.
<videocardproblem> thank you
<roho> i want vlc to play mpg files, NOT gxine
<linux_kid> ReAapired: GRUB
<jrib> !defaultapp | roho
<ubotu> roho: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<roho> from firefox, that is
<ad_> did anyone get trouble trying to run wings3d on ubuntu?
<videocardproblem> but the problem im enountering wont let me do antthing
<roho> jrib: thank you.
<videocardproblem> i get the error
<roho> but that's not my problem
<jrib> roho: then remove gxine's plugin and install vlc's
<roho> that's it?
<videocardproblem> i can view the error log and it closes down the system afterward
<_KP_> my sound quit working a few days ago (maybe a week or so). I'm running 6.10. I on a Compaq Evo N1020v laptop. When I did a fresh install of 6.10 not too long ago, the sound worked perfectly. Has anyone else had problems with sound recently?
<roho> ok, thanks again
<spastic_teapot> Does anyone know why my wireless card shows up as eth1?
<spastic_teapot> It's supported natively under linux - it's an intel 2100.
<thoreauputic> spastic_teapot: mine does too - works fine
<rendo> Does anyone know of any way to limit your upload speed  from sftp and ssh transfers?
<po0f> spastic_teapot: Mine does too.
<Perelin> eth1 is a standard name given by the OS
<thoreauputic> spastic_teapot: what's th problem?
<linux_kid> spastic_teapot: a wlan card may show up as eth* and wlan*, either or
<Crass178> no one is helping videocardproblem
<po0f> thoreauputic: Maybe that's his problem.  :)
<JamesG> Is there a more advanced samba GUI config tool than the one built into Ubuntu? One where I can set more granular permissions, for example?
<tovella> kap: though I'm not familiar with this particular module, it's is very possible that it requires special parameters (upon loading) to get this "monitor mode" working.  what i mean is that if i were you, I would do some more checking to see if re-compiling is truely necessary.  you may just have to specify that this feature be used upon loading.
<jrib> Crass178: what video card problem?
<pbureau> spastic_teapot, from what I gather the Intel card alwasy show as eth1... should not prevent you from using it
<spastic_teapot> Oh, well.
<roho> thoreauputic: xlockmore
<LjL> jrib, me meant the nickname
<roho> thoreauputic: that's the one, right?
<po0f> Crass178: I offered a solution.
<thoreauputic> Crass178: umm - several people helped videocardproblem
<LjL> and yes
<spastic_teapot> Wifi-Radar just makes my system lag when I try to run it.
<jrib> LjL: oh...
<Perelin> nobody knbow how to configure nautilus search?
<spastic_teapot> (Note: I'm using Xubuntu).
<thoreauputic> roho: not sure to be honest
<linux_kid> spastic_teapot: Edgy or dapper
<rio> im trying to determine which wiki to use for my webserver.  any suggestions?
<jrib> Perelin: configure it to do what?
<spastic_teapot> Edgy.
<LjL> videocardproblem: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions <- those parameters you've been suggested to try, here it explains where they are to be typed
<Perelin> jrib: to search in subdirectories
<thoreauputic> spastic_teapot: wifi-radar has issues with some drivers - try Network Manager
* pbureau thinks people need to use 1 line of continuous text to makes statements that are all related to each other to make things easier to read on a busy channel like this one :)
<spastic_teapot> Network Manager?
<linux_kid> spastic_teapot: wifi-radar dosent work well in edgy\
<thoreauputic> pbureau: a bit of punctuation can help, too ;p
* Music_Shuffle thinks pbureau should giv eup hope, because nobody has, or will, ever do that in here. Or very rarely anyways. :P
<spastic_teapot> I'll give it a shot.
<po0f> thoreauputic: punctuationisoverratedasisspacing
<pbureau> laughs
<jrib> Perelin: it does that by default here
<Perelin> hmm .. here not, thy anyway
<Perelin> thx
<ardchoille42> po0f, lol
<jrib> Perelin: how are you testing?
<thoreauputic> po0f: youareabsolutelyrightofcourseiagreewholeheartedly
<ad_> what does '1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)' mean?
<jrib> pleasestopD:
<Perelin> jrib i have a file called FILENAME in my homedirectory and i do a search from FileSystem for FILENAME, u know what i mean?
<thoreauputic> ad_: it means the program crashed
<ReAspired> what would easiest way to change boot seq. some script or what. I never touched the grub
<Crass178> is fappix a good distro?
<_KP_> ad_: memory violation, probably overran a buffer
<pbureau> ohpleasestopusingnospacebariamstartingtogetblurredvisionhere!
<LjL> !offtopic | Crass178
<ubotu> Crass178: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Perelin> jrib: the files will only get found if I do the search from the containing dir
<ad_> thoreauputic: am i able to troubleshoot the program with this little information?
<Crass178> !offtopic | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<po0f> Perelin: I suppose you could write a nautilus script to search sub-dirs.
<thoreauputic> ad_: try running the program with strace
<Crass178> i was just wondering if anyone has a dual boot with ubuntu and fappix?
<thoreauputic> ad_: strace <command>
<po0f> ad_: strace
<pbureau> okay serious "noobie" question, I am messing with grep, and I am not getting the result I want, I want to grep "ethernet from lspci I have tried various way and all it spits out is ...nothing
<LjL> Crass178, quit it.
<Perelin> p00f: can u point me to a url with some docu on nautilus scripts?
<po0f> thoreauputic: Doh, too slow.
<jrib> Perelin: weird, this could be a permission problem (and bug maybe).  What if you create $HOME/foo/bar/cookie  and search for "cookie" at your $HOME?
<JamesG> pbureau: Try grep -i
<tonyyarusso> Crass178: No.  Change direction please as mentioned before to be appropriate for this channel.
<Perelin> jrib: wait
<thoreauputic> pbureau: lspci | grep -i ether
<Dregin|PSP> Is anyone using Cedega to run steam?I've installed steam and updated it but when I go to actually run it nothing happens....
<ad_> i got a different result but the program still won't run
<pbureau> thank you people....
<ad_> will i get different results when i compile from source?
<po0f> Perelin: http://www.grumz.net/?q=taxonomy/term/10/9&PHPSESSID=3b12fd2e0437fbb3d0d13e792fdbc751
<Perelin> jrib: i think u hit it ... i find everything when I search inside my ~
<thoreauputic> ad_: check launchpad for bugs
<thoreauputic> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Perelin> :poof: thx!
<po0f> Perelin: Are you trying to find files outside of ~?  Use `locate` instead.
<jackson3246> hey I'm running warcraft II with wine and I can't get my panels to go away when it's in fullscreen mode. any ideas?
<cyris> hey. im running dapper and im missing alot of utilities under System->Administration, anyone know what packages im missing?
<po0f> cyris: Which utilities?
<TTT_Travis> can I take my hard drive with ubuntu on it and put it in another computer with different hardware?
<TTT_Travis> or will I get driver issues?
<NetCruZa> I splitted up my MPG file with LXSplit (HJSplit) on my computer, transfered both parst to my laptop, joined them, and now the movie can't play?
<videocardproblem> i tried "noload=intel_agp noload=agpgart agp=off" and i still get the error code
<Perelin> poof: but locate can only find files that were indexed by updatedb or not?
<cyris> po0f: like the users and groups for one, and synaptic
<roho> mpg files *still* use gxine instead of vlc
<Perelin> and i cant start locate through gui...
<po0f> TTT_Travis: It _should_ work, but don't expect Xorg to work without reconfiguring it.
<dwid> how do i control volume on ubuntu, where are the volume controls
<jrib> Perelin: yeah, nautilus' search still seems to fail on some test cases here.  I guess you'd have to look more into it, but it does recurse sometimes :P
<roho> i don't have the gxineplugin installed
<ReAspired> I am guessing that changing default in menu.lst (GRUB) will change what starts up first.
<gcbirzan> I'll think about it
<jackson3246> hey I'm running warcraft II with wine and I can't get my panels to go away when it's in fullscreen mode. any ideas?
<jrib> dwid: there should be a speaker icon in your notification area
<linux_kid> ReAspired: yes
<Syco54645> how does one restart apache?
<roho> it's with swiftfox
<NetCruZa> I splitted up my MPG file with LXSplit (HJSplit) on my computer, transfered both parst to my laptop, joined them, and now the movie can't play?
<TTT_Travis> TTT_Travis good, since it's a server install anyway, no Xorg
<po0f> Syco54645: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<TTT_Travis> wee po0f
<Perelin> jrib: ;-) yeah, thx anyway, now i know - ill find some way
<Syco54645> apache2 rather.  apachectl doesnt seem to be here
<TTT_Travis> bbl
<jackson3246> hey I'm running warcraft II with wine and I can't get my panels to go away when it's in fullscreen mode. any ideas?
<Syco54645> po0f: thanks
<Syco54645> bah that still didnt get cgi working
<ad_> it is mentioned as a bug
<dwid> how do i control volume on ubuntu, where are the volume controls
<Popoi> Syco54645: I have the same problem with Firefox
<jrib> Perelin: do you know if nautilus search uses beagle?
<Syco54645> Popoi: huh?
<po0f> dwid: I use `alsamixer`.
<slyfox> I have a problem with automatically turn of screen after 15 minutes. Sometiems it does sometimes it does not. Any ideas why not ?
<jackson3246> hey I'm running warcraft II with wine and I can't get my gnome-panels to go away when it's in fullscreen mode. any ideas?
<ReAspired> linux_kid, what would happen if I put an invalid number in there.
<Popoi> Syco54645: I just can't open Php and some CGI don't wirk
<b08y> help, http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7181/ , what can i do?
<Syco54645> Popoi: that is odd
<Popoi> Syco54645: are you talking 'bout that right :S
<Syco54645> Popoi: i am just trying to get the server to run perl cgi right now
<linux_kid> ReAspired: You would probebly have to reinstall linux... ( i messed it up and had to reinstall)
<Perelin> jrib: i did some reading and it appears not to be so
<compengi> why when i use rdesktop program and get connected to a windows pc and when i scroll down a file i will see it scrambled so that i need to minimize and maximize the screen to be able to read it
<Popoi> Syco54645: yeah, really strange, some people on ubuntu forums have the same problem, but there is no solution
<Popoi> Syco54645: aaah ok ^^ gl man!
<Perelin> btw: how can i color highlight my answers to somebody?
<cyris> po0f: any ideas?
<chiarato> I can't get flashplayer working on my browser firefox 2.0? I followed all the instructions when I use about:plugins It does not show the plug in installed and when I go to www.youtube.com I can't watch anything?
<Syco54645> Popoi: thanks, you too
<jrib> chiarato: what does this command return:  'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'
<jackson3246> hey I'm running warcraft II with wine and I can't get my gnome-panels to go away when it's in fullscreen mode. any ideas?
<compengi> chiarato, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy follow this
<itz_> I people, i'm french user of ubuntu
<jrib> !fr | itz_
<ubotu> itz_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Syco54645> jackson3246: i always just go into openbox to play... game will work better too
<itz_> okay :D
<cyris> anyone have an indea as to why im missing alot of applications under system-tools/administration ? i have the gnome-system-tools package installed
<jackson3246> Syco54645: what's openbox?
<chiarato> compengi: flashplugin-nonfree:
<chiarato>   Installed: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<chiarato>   Candidate: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<chiarato>   Version table:
<chiarato>  *** 7.0.68~ubuntu3 0
<chiarato>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<chiarato>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cyris> i dont have users and groups or even synaptic
<jrib> !paste | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<po0f> cyris: gnome-system-tools, maybe.
<jackson3246> Sycho54645: nevermind I've found it
<Syco54645> jackson3246: a window manager that is really light.  just right click for a terminal.  i use it all the time now
<Nutubuntu> Hi - How would I go about installing Bluefish-unstable 1.1.2 so that it is managed through aptitude? I'm running Dapper and I don't believe 1.1.2 is in the repositories yet.
<ReAspired> chiarato, I had this issue, if I have the link I share with u
<lumgwada> Hi, whats ubuntus equivalent to a hosts file ie a somewhere to resolve dns addresses locally?
<jrib> chiarato: what does this command return: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<chiarato> ReAspired: thanks man!
<JamesG> lumgwada: Er, /etc/hosts ?
<lumgwada> JamesG: cheers
<cyris> po0f: i have that installed, no idea why they are not listed under administration tho :S
<JamesG> lumgwada: This isn't ubuntu specific.. I've never seen a Linux distro use anything but /etc/hosts :)
<Yourmysin> hey guys, is anyone here familiar with broadcom 802.11g 4318 drivers?
<lumgwada> JamesG: cheers got it here
<ReAspired> chiarato, http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/flash/
<cafuego_> Yourmysin: To a certain extent...
<Yourmysin> bcm4318*
<compengi> chiarato, have you updated it?
<ReAspired> chiarato, might find something there
<chiarato> jrib: /opt/firefox/firefox
<cafuego_> Yourmysin: the driver is loaded but you can't do any wifi?
<compengi> chiarato, sudo update-flashplugin
<jrib> chiarato: that's why, you installed a local version of firefox.  So you need to install plugins in the plugin folder for the local version that you run
<jackson3246> hey I'm running warcraft III with wine and I can't get my gnome-panels to go away when it's in fullscreen mode. any ideas?
<dwid> how do i install rpm files?
<Yourmysin> yes caf, i just sent you a message
<jrib> !rpm | dwid
<ubotu> dwid: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cafuego_> Yourmysin: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<houmalam> pprpm to deb via alien
<ReAspired> chiarato, my suggestion is uninstall it and try again
<cyris> po0f: with alacarte menu editor i see a bunch of items under administration, however only a few are listed when i click system-administration, weird :S
<chiarato> compengi: Downloading...  done.
<chiarato> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<jrib> chiarato: the package won't work
<dwid> then how do i install adobe so i can view music on myspace
<jrib> dwid: adobe what?
<compengi> chiarato, if it doesn't work try sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash and sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<jackson3246> how do I make a window be always on top when I load it in the terminal?
<Perelin> anyway .. thx for the help + bye
<Yourmysin> cafuego_: I have installed the drivers with NDISwrapper, and i can scan the wifi's, but when i attempt to connect with DCHP enabled, the connection totally drops, and i need to configure my eth0 to static ipaddress for it to even be active
<dwid> adobe flash plugin
<jrib> !flash | dwid
<ubotu> dwid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> dwid: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<chiarato> compengi: I thought that mozilla-plugin-gnash was for 64
<cafuego_> Yourmysin: I can't help you with ndiswrapper, I don't use it...
<compengi> chiarato, Note: AMD64 users will not currently be able to use the Adobe Flash plugin described above and will need to attempt the following procedures.
<MystaMax> how do i stop the keyring window from popping up everytime I reboot and reconnect to a wireless network?
<cafuego_> Yourmysin: I use the native drivers on mine (mine are 4306 though)
<gnuwtey> hi
<jrib> gnuwtey: ola
<Yourmysin> thats what i figured. 4306 drivers wont work with 4318, ive already tried :S.
<gnuwtey> how do i get the xfs file system to work on ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> Hm - maybe I should ask a more general question. If I compile a package myself (e.g., Bluefish-unstable 1.1.2) and install it (sudo aptitude install ./mypackage.deb), am I right in assuming that aptitude will manage dependencies as it does for packages downloaded from repositories?
<chiarato> compengi: this is what I got Reading state information... Done
<chiarato> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gnuwtey> i'm asking because i tried formatting it as xfs
<gnuwtey> and i couldn't get it to mount
<jrib> Nutubuntu: aptitude won't install local debs like that
<jrib> chiarato: you are wasting your time with the packages, you need to take care of /opt/firefox/firefox/plugins yourself
<slyfox> I have a problem with automatically turning off screen after 15 minutes when not in use. Sometiems it does, sometimes it does not. Any ideas why not ? Or what applications cause it.
<po0f> Nutubuntu: How did you compile Bluefish without the dependencies?
<LjL> Nutubuntu, you can't use aptitude or apt-get to install a local package, you must use dpkg or gdebi. gdebi will handle the dependencies - if they are available, that is
<chiarato> jrib: how do I do that?
<compengi> chiarato, try your youtube site
<jrib> chiarato: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<chiarato> jrib: edgy 6.10
<dwid> so which one is better gpl or gnash
<jrib> chiarato: why did you install firefox to /opt?
<Fanskapet> anyone know where the "libmp4v2-0" package can be found?
<HighLife> Hey when I do sudo apt-get build-dep for a certain package it says I already have it, how can I force it to download it anyway?
<Fanskapet> i'l need to install that one in order to get bmpx to work
<LjL> HighLife: if you have it, you have it
<LjL> HighLife: if you really want, do a sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<jrib> dwid: what do you mean by "gpl"?
<chiarato> compengi: this is what I get when I try to watch a video Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player.
<davidohagan> My MD5sum.txt is broken it has 5 files listed with wierd directories and 1 file has a wrong sum. Is this a known problem?
<lev_> hi, any good onscreen keyboards?
<LjL> !libflash-mozplugin | jrib, i suppose
<ubotu> libflash-mozplugin: GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.13-8ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<SpareXX> anyone here who can help me a little with samba? win xp computer can't connect to my shares
<chiarato> jrib: I dont know what happen!
<HighLife> I'm trying to get the build-dep for ogmrip but it always says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<compengi> chiarato, and is your java plug in for mozilla installed?
<Nutubuntu> po0f, LjL - I probably wrote that unclearly. I'd compile it myself, managing the dependencies, but was hoping that aptitude would help me out by tracking packages installed solely to support Bluefish-unstable 1.1.2, so that it could un-install them if I decided to un-install Bluefish-unstable 1.1.2
<chiarato> jrib: how can I fix this problem
<HighLife> I need to re-get it
<jrib> chiarato: I'd recommend taht you remove the /opt version of firefox you have and use the one in the repositories.  That way installing flash should "just work"
<jackson3246> how do I get wine'd programs to run in fullscreen? my gnome-panel keeps itself on top of them for some reason
<HighLife> So that I can reinstall it
<linux_kid> SpareXX: samaba, what are the details (like what directory are you sharing?)
<gnuwtey> i'll ask again, how do I get the xfs file system to work on ubuntu?
<chiarato> jrib: how do I remove firefox from /opt?
<gnuwtey> can someone PLEASE answer?
<jrib> chiarato: do you recall following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion at some point in the past?  Or running a script of some kind to install firefox2.0 before edgy?
<SpareXX> linux_kid, some folders on my ntfs disks
<jackson3246> how do I get wine'd programs to run in fullscreen? my gnome-panel keeps itself on top of them for some reason. this ONLY happens in beryl. it works in metacity
<LjL> Nutubuntu, well, not quite, because if you make a package but do *not* put it in a repository, you can't use APT to install it, so there will be no way for APT to track which packages were installed as dependencies
<chiarato> jrib: I think I've used a script that I downloaded from the net somewhere!
<SpareXX> linux_kid, i can connect to my shares with my xbox running XBMC but i can't get into with win xp
<linux_kid> OK, thats odd
<LjL> Nutubuntu: you can, however, install it using dpkg or gdebi, and if the dependencies are listed correctly, you can do a manual "sudo aptitude markauto list-of-all-the-dependencies" to mark them as automatically installed, so that they will be removed when you remove that package
<linux_kid> SpareXX: what is the workgroup on your XP machine?
<jrib> chiarato: please tell me the output of this command:  dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*'
<SpareXX> linux_kid, it is the same as my linux box
<netdur> do you anyone knows where to get newest UPS (ubuntu system panel)?
<LjL> Nutubuntu: *perhaps* using gdebi will even track the dependencies automatically through APT, i don't precisely know how gdebi works. that will only be useful if you have Edgy though, of course, since Dapper doesn't have auto-installed-packages-tracking outside of aptitude
<jrib> netdur: I think there is a thread in the forums dedicated to it, you should eb able tog et some info there
<linux_kid> SpareXX: OK, does the machine (on XP) show up in "workgroup computers?
<chiarato> jrib: local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu
<chiarato> local diversion of /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox to /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.ubuntu
<Nutubuntu> LjL - thank you ... I'm running Dapper and trying to wean myself from Synaptic to aptitiude. I'll do some reading on the "markauto" aptitude command; I don't know much about aptitude at all. Yet. :)
<netdur> jrib, I found it but it seems not newest version... see this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=52386&file1=52386-1.jpg&file2=52386-2.png&file3=52386-3.png&name=Adonis
<SpareXX> linux_kid, i don't know right at this time, as my sister just went to sleep, she has the computer in her room
<jrib> chiarato: sudo rm /usr/bin/{mozilla-,}firefox && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<icebird_> I have mounted a truecrypt volume (hard disk) but under its file permissions it owner is root.  How would I change that user
<[Hyarion] > Hm, has anyone else had issues with Edgy constantly freezing up? The only thing I can do is press the restart button, it happens a couple times a day too.
<linux_kid> SpareXX: hmm...
<LjL> Nutubuntu, well, you know that aptitude adds auto-dependency tracking right? that is, it knows which packages were installed automatically and which manually, so if an automatically-installed package isn't needed anymore, it will remove it
<houmalam> no freeze ever
<Nutubuntu> LjL - yes - that's the exact reason why I am trying to train myself to prefer aptitude
<davidohagan> Can someone help me with some CD problems I'm having, specifically verifying the CD?
<pbureau> is there a command to see what modules modprobe has currently selected for my network card ?
<LjL> Nutubuntu: "markauto" and "unmarkauto" are simply the aptitude commands that let you change its vision of this manually. if you markauto a package, aptitude will believe that package to have been installed automatically, and vice versa
<gnuwtey> jrib, when you have the time, can you answer my question about getting xfs to work?
<LjL> Nutubuntu: note that Edgy adds a feature similar to this of aptitude, but in the whole APT system
<jrib> gnuwtey: how did you try to mount it?  It just works for me
<icebird_> hmm hold on
<gnuwtey> well, umm...
<linux_kid> SpareXX: Samba has trouble with workgroup names other than MSHOME so mabye you could make all the machines MSHOME?
<gnuwtey> i formatted it
<NetCruZa> Every time i split a file, and join it again it gets corrupted :(
<gnuwtey> on the livecd
<Nutubuntu> LjL - that seems like a *very*  useful feature to add. I'm thinking of a new box, and Edgy is what I figure to run on it. Now there's one more reason :)
<gnuwtey> then i rebooted into the hard disk
<gnuwtey> and tried mounting it
<gnuwtey> or so i remember
<chiarato> jrib: ok It says it removed it!
<gnuwtey> how am i supposed to do it?
<jrib> gnuwtey: try to write everything on a single line, it's easier to follow that way
<icebird_> truecrypt -u /dev/hda2 /mnt/tc
<Surghi> hi
<gnuwtey> oh
<Surghi> I need help please
<gnuwtey> i didn't use the terminal
<gnuwtey> what is the command i'm supposed to use?
<jrib> chiarato: ok, close all firefox windows.  Then type 'firefox'.  Check if your flash works
<LjL> Nutubuntu: on the other hand i've had a feeling that aptitude's implementation works better... Edgy's autoremove behaved strangely for me at times. though perhaps it's just "smarter" and i didn't get the smartness ;)
<pbureau> Surghi, ask away man someone will answer eventually
<Surghi> when I burn a Music-CD ... how can I get a cd-bruning-program to save the current tracklist to a textfile?
<LjL> Nutubuntu: aptitude has other interesting features, at any rate, and is certainly a nice enough APT frontend (except for the graphical interface, which *bleah*, but that's just me anyway ;)
<Surghi> at the moment I burn the CD's in k3b and I must type the titles by hand
<Surghi> I would like to get an option to save them as textfile so I can print them
<jrib> gnuwtey: sudo mkdir /media/MOUNTPOINT && sudo mount -t xfs /dev/FOOBAR /media/MOUNTPOINT
<SpareXX> linux_kid, do you know a way to fix so i can hear sound in more than one program at the time? I've tried to install the alsa codec, but it didnt help(do i have to reboot after install it?)
<gnuwtey> ok
<gnuwtey> thanks
<gnuwtey> i'll try it
<gnuwtey> and ring in again if it doesn't work
<gnuwtey> bye
<tripolarted> I was wondering if someone could give me some help setting up a VNC connection for a windows box to connect to my ubuntu one
<lmmars> hey guys, I have a problem installing Ubuntu.  the install doesn't detect my harddrive (I'm booting from CD).  it is a western digital model WD2000JS.  Any suggestions?  PLZ
<chiarato> jrib: dam! man you're the best !!!!!!
<linux_kid> SpareXX: try the reboot.  I never had that problem, so the reboot should do it.
<chiarato> jrib: thank you so much!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tripolarted about vnc | tripolarted, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> chiarato: ok, two things:  1) you have flash7 and may want to upgrade to flash9  2) you can now safely delete /opt/firefox to free up some space
<SpareXX> linux_kid, ok, brb then :P
<chiarato> jrib: how did you know all that?
<boci^> hi
<Nutubuntu> LjL - thank you once again :)
<newbie> HI
<jrib> chiarato: I troubleshooted a similar issue before :)
<newbie> 
<boci^> how can I install libapache2-mod-mono in edgy?
<icebird_> I have mounted a truecrypt volume (hard disk) but under its file permissions it's owner is root.  How would I change that to user?
<newbie> WOWIOI
<LjL> !info libapache2-mod-mono
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-mono: Run ASP.NET Pages on UNIX with Apache 2 and Mono. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 136 kB
<pbureau> boci^, apt-get ?
<boci^> nope
<LjL> boci^: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-mono
<davidohagan> Why does my MD5sums.txt on the CD not have the correct information in it(like moved files and wrong sums)?
<boci^> not work
<LjL> boci^: elaborate
<Namtaru> any network gurus who can help me out? i selected a folder to share, shared it as NFS, now i want to switch it to samba, however every time i try switching it stays set to NFS when i check it again
<chiarato> jrib: is the command sudo rm -r-f /opt/firefox ???
<lmmars> I'd try to write the HD parameters on boot, but the specifications only supply the number of physical heads and sectors.  no cylinders.  and the sectors is a ridiculous number
<NetCruZa> I have a problem: When i set up a password on one of my ubuntu computers, then it is no problem to connect to it. But after both computers have been turned off, it keeps saying the password is wrong... If i then change it and connects again, it works until next time
<tripolarted> LjL: Thanks
<boci^> LjL, pbureau : http://rafb.net/p/rvXGjJ93.html
<lmmars> can someone please help me with hard drive detection?
<Namtaru> all ive done is right click and select share options, it let me select nfs but wont let me switch it now that its set
<NetCruZa> I mean VNC password (Remote Desktop)
<boci^> I think the mono-apache-server is upgraded to mono version but the apache module not...
<LjL> boci^, you need to install either of mono-apache-server or mono-apache-server2 manually -- that is because libapache2-mod-mono can use *either* of them, so it can't decide which one it "prefers" for you
<Aggrav8d> does 6.10 apache come with cgi already configured?  I can't seem to get any cgi to run.
<boci^> ok
<LjL> boci^: i would guess that your choice would depend on which version of apache you have installed
<boci^> LjL: ok, moment , I install it
<jrib> chiarato: sudo rm -rf /opt/firefox   should do it.  Double check for errors before pressing enter
<SpareXX> linux_kid, it didnt help :/
<NetCruZa> I have a problem: When i set up a password on one of my ubuntu computers, then it is no problem to connect to it. But after both computers have been turned off, it keeps saying the password is wrong... If i then change it and connects again, it works until next time
<boci^> LjL: http://rafb.net/p/HmETRr73.html
<NetCruZa> I mean VNC password (Remote Desktop)
<boci^> intalled mono-apache-server2
<linux_kid> SpareXX thats not good
<boci^> this is the new message...
<spuddogg> Does anyone know if Ubuntu plans to start supporting RAID any time soon?
<boci^> LjL: http://rafb.net/p/9pvX0j13.html
<icebird_> How do you change file permissions for a volume that root owns
<LjL> boci^: hm, i overlooked something, specifically the "<<" dependencies. not something i've encountered often...
<jrib> icebird_: use sudo
<pbureau> NetCruZa, give it a few minutes between repeats please, let people finish helping before they can takle your perticular problem thanks
<icebird_> what command would you use to actually change the permissions
<NetCruZa> pbureau: Okay, sorry
<jrib> icebird_: what are you actually trying to change?
<chiarato> jrib: those commands that you gave me where did you learn them?
<icebird_> i want every one to be able to read right and execute from this drive
<boci^> LjL: any idea?
<killaz> guys I just realized that 1Gb of space I mounted as swap dissapeared.. I dont have swap in my System Monitor anymore
<linux_kid> icebird_ login as root and change them
<jrib> chiarato: the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page mentions them
<pbureau> killaz,  swap on ?
<icebird_> it says the volume is read only when i do this
<nulix> hello ; i ma in trouble after trying to text a package from festy into Edgy ; I want to go back but do not know how to do this with command lines
<icebird_> how ever on a windows (ugghh) it works just fine
<killaz> hey pbureau, yes the swap just vanished.....
<icebird_> it is an external hard drive that is encrypted with truecrypt
<RudyValencia> I have an HP SK-2560 keyboard. I want to be able to use its extra keys (like for media playback and others).
<killaz> swap on?
<RudyValencia> How do I do that?
<killaz> what do you mean?
<linux_kid> icebird_ it may be mounted read only, what is the FS
<pbureau> killaz, whats partition is your swap supposed to be on ? hdxx?
<icebird_> sorry what does NTFS
<killaz> I have 1 HD
<icebird_> i meant to type it is NTFS
<chiarato> jrib: sorry bro one more question how do I update to flashplayer 9 now?
<killaz> sda6
<boci^> LjL: I think libapache2-mod-mono require 1.1.14 or earlier ???
<pbureau> killaz, so? what partition is it mounted on your 1 hdd ?
<jrib> !flash9 | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<linux_kid> icebird_ : you need ntfs_3g to edit NTFS drives
<LjL> boci^: that would normally be "<=" though, not "<<"
<boci^> Hmm
<icebird_> what does that mean
<icebird_> 3g
<boci^> LjL: ok but how can I solve this?
<linux_kid> icebird_ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<killaz> 1 HDD is partitioned in 3 primary and 1 extended. The extended is partitioned in 2 (ext, and swap)
<LjL> boci^: if i knew i'd have told you, i'm kind of baffled
<killaz> ext = ext3
<linux_kid> icebird_ thrid generation
<boci^> thnx :|
<Aggrav8d> i'm using the default apache config and i've copied cgi files to /usr/lib/cgi-bin but when i try to run them from my site it comes up as a 404.  any ideas why?
<chiarato> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<pbureau> killaz, okay what are the , hdxx partitions names for each ?
<icebird_> if i said it is a new hard drive and i recently formated it would that mean it is most likely NTFS_3g
<jrib> chiarato: if you want a good reference doc: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<DemisM> do any of you guys know how to ssh tunnel?
<SpareXX> linux_kid, do you think it has something with soundcard? Maybe it's not supported good in ubuntu or something
<linux_kid> icebird_ : NTFS4.0 is the FS.  ntfs_3g is a linux driver for NTFS drives
<icebird_> I see
<killaz> sda1 -> /media/sda1  sda2->/media/sda2 (windows) sda3 -> /share, sda5 -> / sda6 -> /swap
<jackson3246> why would I be able to host Warcraft III games (in wine) in Dapper but not in Edgy?
<linux_kid> SpareXX: support or card... I would say support is it works in windozes
<Cryoniq> You guys heard Linux Foundation offer hardware companies to do Linux drivers for them for free? =)
<icebird_> Do you believe the NTFS_3g driver to be stable enough to use on your information
<killaz> sda4 is the logical
<SpareXX> linux_kid, yeah, it works great in windows
<linux_kid> icebird_ I use it
<icebird_> ok
<spuddogg> *FRUSTRATED* Can someone here please help me with setting up a software raid?
<LjL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<icebird_> i will look into it thank you for your time
<linux_kid> SpareXX then its support, try the forums..
<FantasticFoo> does anyone know how to disable the annoying "flashing" of minimized windows in the window list of the gnome panel when a program wants your attention?
<FantasticFoo> like when i have gaim minimized and somebody tries to talk to me it starts flashing
<killaz> I guess I can repartition it. But still that is not a good thing: losing a /swap just like that
<Surghi> Is there any Music-CD-Burning program available which lets me save the current collection of songs to a textfile which can be printed so I get a nice cover with the index of all songs for my CD ?
<Cryoniq> Anyone know a better file browser/manager and can recomend it, than the one coming with Ubuntu 6.10?
<jackson3246> Cryoniq: you could try Thunar
<pbureau> killaz, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /<swapmountpoint>
<Cryoniq> =)
<jrib> chiarato: what are you looking for?  (what do you feel is lacking?)
<jrib> er, I mean Cryoniq ^
<killaz> mount point doesnt exist
<pbureau> killaz,  look into your fstab for proper mount point of swap
<pbureau> killaz, located in /ect/fstab
<chiarato> jrib: the command to update the flash player
<jrib> chiarato: you need to enable edgy-backports, then just upgrade the flashplugin-nonfree package
<killaz> # /dev/sda6 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<pbureau> I just was at the flash web site they installed flash 7
<jrib> !backports | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<killaz> Oo
<killaz> the upgrade to edgy did this
<gansinho> does anyone here knows some info about the project to do mac-style menu bar for gnome ? " http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&highlight=murrina "
<killaz> UUID=2d1f2174-53a4-4030-83da-d5c3d118b3ba none swap sw 0 0
<Cryoniq> jrib I guess I am lacking (dont hit me please now) the structure tree and drag and drop files easy around without using cut and paste moving files :)
<killaz> that is what I see below the /dev/sda6 line
<LjL> what does "<<" followed by a version number mean for Depends lines of packages?
<Cryoniq> (it does sound awfully like a certain windows file manager, I know *hides*)
<Aggrav8d> i'm using the default apache config and i've copied cgi files to /usr/lib/cgi-bin but when i try to run them from my site it comes up as a 404.  any ideas why?
<jrib> Cryoniq: maybe try gnome-commander
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<Cryoniq> jrib ah :)
<pbureau> killaz, guess you got your answer then :)
<Cryoniq> he he like the description of it.. nice and fast file manager ... :)
<mattik> Hello, I'm using breezy in vmplayer, how can I get finnish keyboard to console mode?
<Rug> Is there anyway to change the default term that opens on Konq from konsole to xterm?
<GMachine_24> hi - what program can i use to copy an entire DVD? I have gnomebaker but that doesn't seem to do it - it will just burn an .iso file to a DVD. This must be a Linux prog; no Windows junk please.
<spuddogg> *FRUSTRATED* Can someone here please help me with setting up a software raid?
<GMachine_24> spud: you mean raid hard drives?
<Cryoniq> I really love how linux developed. I laid my hands on Slakware first time around 1996/1997.. it is looking very good for Linux community :)
<spuddogg> GMachine_24, yes...I have 2 250GB drives with NTFS that I need to access from Ubuntu
<killaz> so the UUID is not going ok
<killaz> why are they doing this?
<davidohagan> Is the MD5sum.txt file on the Alternate CD supposed to have problems with it?
<killaz> chaning the /etc/fstab?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I just installed Fedora, but Gparted does not recognize the partition format Fedora uses. Can someone recommend a good partitioner?
<GMachine_24> spud: the easiest thing to do is get a RAID/SCSI PCI card......and plug your NTFS drives into that via ribbon cable. The drives will be automatically recognized.
<killaz> pbureau:  so I can just remove the UUID's and put back the /dev/sda6 then
<GMachine_24> spud: the cards are way cheap, about $13
<roniez> I am trying to configure desklist for kopete, but when i do ./configure it freezes at "checking wheter uic suppors -L anybody know how i can install uic again? to fix this?
<Cryoniq> woooha! thats what I call a file manager :P
<GMachine_24> wolf: are you talkling about QTParted?
<Cryoniq> Norton commanders spirit still lives on ^^
<wolfwalker> Well, Gparted. I thought they were the same thing.
<killaz> anyone in here knows why they decided that the /etc/fstab should change?
<GMachine_24> talking even
<killaz> cause its not making sense to me
<GMachine_24> wolf: I use QTParted w/ Ubuntu Hoary. Works fine.
<wolfwalker> It works on Red Hat Fedora partitions?
<GMachine_24> anyone, please, copying a DVD?
* wolfwalker darts off to google QTParted
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<boci^> LjL: where can I report this?
<GMachine_24> wolf: I think you can just apt-get install qtparted
<RudyValencia> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<wolfwalker> I want it on an iso cd
<wolfwalker> The Gparted disk is very, very, VERY handy!
<jbjuly> Help, I have a problem with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't autodetect any videocard, it only use the previous choice of videocard even if I delete the xorg.conf file, anyone knows how to solve this?
<spuddogg> GMachine_24, the only problem with that is a true hardware card is $300+  For that much money I could just go buy a single 500GB drive to replace what I have
<wolfwalker> Don't have to run Ubuntu from the live cd to use it :D
<GMachine_24> spuddogg: I have two extra hard drives connected to a Fedora FC4 box via a PCI SCSI/RAID card that cost me $13.
<GMachine_24> spuddogg: they work great. never a hiccup
<spuddogg> GMachine_24, and you have them set up with RAID-0/1?
<wolfwalker> Hey! You can't run QTParted from an iso cd?!
<wolfwalker> No fair!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell boci^ about bugs | boci^, see the private message from Ubotu
<GMachine_24> wolfwalker: well, what did you expect.
<boci^> ok
<boci^> thnx
<NetCruZa> I have a problem: When i set up a password on one of my ubuntu computers, then it is no problem to connect to it. But after both computers have been turned off, it keeps saying the password is wrong... If i then change it and connects again, it works until next time
<NetCruZa> I mean VNC password (Remote Desktop)
<LjL> boci^: though to say with some confidence that it's a bug, i'd really need to know what the heck "<<" means exactly, and i don't seem to find that information
<wolfwalker> |GMachine_24:| Well GParted came as an iso file
<GMachine_24> spuddogg: they are set up as raid drives just generic so each one is recognized separately
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. I have an external drive case with network connection, with a built in samba server in it (among things), how/where do I configure so that workgroup etc are set correctly and found?
<wolfwalker> Which was tres cool
<Aggrav8d> default apache setup in ubuntu 6.10 aliases a folder /cgi-bin/ to /usr/lib/cgi-bin/.  when I try to write a page that says <a href="/cgi-bin/myscript.cgi">link</a> and click the link it returns 404.  file_exists("/cgi-bin/myscript.cgi"); also returns 0.  I checked permissions on the file and the folder.  what did i miss?
<GMachine_24> so d/l qtparted and copy it on a cd
<mon^rch> can someone help me with a loki installer, I am installing doom3 and it asks me to mount the cd and it is already mounted
<patbam> hi, how can i restart scim?
<wolfwalker> I guess I could load Kubuntu and run from it
<wolfwalker> Phooey
<ExM3th1x> could somebody tell me how to change the priority from a running process with the shell?
<Aggrav8d> patbam - sudo /etc/init.d/scim restart?
<LjL> ExM3th1x: man renice
<aidan> someone tell me whaere to get automatrix for 5.10
<LjL> !automatix | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Vuen> hey guys, i've got a bunch of files named .txt, i'd like to strip off the file extension. how would i do that in bash?
<patbam> Aggrav8d: no
<Vuen> named something.txt i mean
<Cryoniq> hmm.. maybe there is a nice program offering a nice admin UI for samba client config though. Was years since I configured samba
<Aggrav8d> patbam - sorry.
<LjL> Vuen: man rename
<patbam> Aggrav8d:  sokay, thanks for trying : ] 
<Vuen> hahaha wow, the first example on the man page is exactly what i want to do. thanks LjL :)
<GMachine_24> vuen: yeah copy them with a new name or rename them
<aidan> need help with gstream
<LjL> Vuen: i know, i don't just throw man pages around randomly ;-P
<GMachine_24> -i'm out-
<pbureau> Cryoniq, hehe I still have a set of floppies of Slackware 1.0 somewhere
<Vuen> LjL: worked beautifully, thanks. that was surprisingly painless.
<dwid> is there a soulseek for ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> =)
<LjL> !nicotine | dwid
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<pbureau> dwid, check at http://www.freshmeat.net/
<LjL> Vuen: it's a useful command yeah, though not a very standard one
<Gabby_Hayes> pbureau  .. I still have all the discs and manuals for M$ DOS 1.3
<ExM3th1x> LjL, thank you!
<LjL> pbureau: why when we have APT? ;)
<aidan> what should i use insted of automatix?
<LjL> aidan: depends. what do you expect automatix to do for you?
<pbureau> Gabby_Hayes,  I still have the CPM v3.0 12" floppies and manuals :))
<Gabby_Hayes> :-)
<Vuen> okay, i'm looking for something a bit more complex now. anyone know of any command-line utility that can modify the id3 tags on an mp3 file?
<Cryoniq> Hmm found xubuntu-system-tools.. but.. when I marked it it informed me that it want to remove gnome-system-tools and ubuntu-desktop.. that sounds like a bad move removing those...
<chiarato> jrib: what if I download adobe flash 9 and follow the instructions on how to install it will that work?
<pbureau> LjL, its ageek thing... sentimental... I actually PAID for slackware 1.0 and later for version 7...
<jrib> chiarato: you can download the deb and double click on it if you want
<LjL> Vuen: there are several... what do you want to do, batch stuff based on the filename, or just manual editing file by file...?
<aidan> umm well i got told to use it for my audio need s by a guy on ubuntu help forum
<pbureau> Gabby_Hayes, not to mention TRS-80 DOS v1, v2 and v2.2 on 8" floppies (ohh 360k on a disk.. wow!)
<Vuen> LjL: i'll be writing a script that will change the genre tag to name of the directory they're in. that will be relatively trivial, i already know how to do that. i just need a utility that can do the tagging
<aftaylor2> On the xcdroast-ProDVD site it says you no longer need a key to burn DVDs. I have the newest version of ProDVD and xcdroast installed. But it keeps asking for a ProDVD Key. Does anyone know where I can find one ?
* pbureau apologises for OT
<chiarato> jrib: I don't think there is a .deb only rpm and tgz
<jrib> chiarato: download it from the ubuntu repos if you want.  but why don't you just enable edgy-backports?
<LjL> vuen, i think i can recommend eyed3.
<aidan> Ljl: i need to install some kind of gstream package for mp3 player
<kireno> HI
<LjL> vuen, another is easytag
<pbureau> aidan using gnome ?
<kireno> help me please
<LjL> Ubotu, tell aidan about mp3 | aidan, see the private message from Ubotu
<chiarato> jrib: I did
<kireno> i need to crack my friend's ubuntu
<pbureau> kireno, ask your question
<kireno> how can i do this?
<pbureau> laughs
<LjL> aidan: that page gives a long command line to use for getting MP3 support as well as support for other codecs.
<jrib> chiarato: ok, and what does   apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree   say now/
<pbureau> lights a smoke an watches the replies
<LjL> kireno: by asking somewhere else
<davidohagan> I have a problem with installing ubuntu and I think it may be because of a problem with my CD, can anyone tell me why I have gotten the same 6 errors when trying to verify the 10 cds I have burned?
<kireno> LjL dumaesh ti umnijnah?
<aftaylor2> On the xcdroast-ProDVD site it says you no longer need a key to burn DVDs. I have the newest version of ProDVD and xcdroast installed. But it keeps asking for a ProDVD Key. Does anyone know where I can find one ?
<LjL> kireno, sorry?
<kireno> LjL sri!
<aidan> pbureau: yes i think so got ubuntu 5.10 installed and what the task manager
<frogzoo> kireno: offtopic
<pbureau> davidohagan, cheap cd's? bad cdrom player, crappy software..
<kireno> frogzoo ok ok.
<LjL> kireno, try to make sense please
<mon^rch> is anyone playing doom 3 on linux?
<Vuen> mon^rch: hold on
<kireno> i play doom 3 in my dreams )))))))
<chiarato> jrib: flashplugin-nonfree:
<jbjuly> Hello, I have a problem with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't autodetect any videocard, it only use the previous choice of videocard even if I delete the xorg.conf file, anyone knows how to solve this?
<chiarato>   Installed: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<chiarato>   Candidate: 7.0.68~ubuntu3
<chiarato>   Version table:
<chiarato>  *** 7.0.68~ubuntu3 0
<chiarato> 
<Vuen> mon^rch: bookmark this: http://liflg.org/
<bazodee> hello
<pbureau> there is a Doom 3 on linux... ohhhhh (need to check out)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell chiarato about paste | chiarato, see the private message from Ubotu
<Vuen> mon^rch: click downloads, then click native, then click doom 3
<chiarato> jrib: ttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages
<chiarato>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jrib> !paste | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> chiarato: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Surghi> What is the default burning program for GNOME ?
<Surghi> I guess its not k3b =
<Vuen> Surghi: gnome-baker
<Surghi> thx
<Vuen> Surghi: i highly recommend getting k3b though even if you use gnome. k3b is so incredibly sexy
<davidohagan> pbureau, It could be the cds i've ruled out the other possibilities(I have two computers), but I get perfect burns for the Live CD and the alternate CD always has the same problem
<Surghi> Vuen, k3b cannot do for me  what I really really need
<Surghi> Vuen, I need to burn many audio cd's and k3b cannot save the titles to a textfile so I can print them
<Vuen> Surghi: really? what do you need it to do? if its missing an important feature, you can let the devs know
<killaz> pbureau: nah that didnt help
<Vuen> Surghi: ah.
<Surghi> Vuen, aptitude search gnome-baker    gives me no results
<aidan> pbureau: see chat list
<Surghi> Vuen, any ideas?
<pbureau> davidohagan,  I would get another download of the cd
<killaz> changing to /dev/sda6 didnt give me back my swap
<Vuen> Surghi: it's gnomebaker, not gnome-baker
<killaz> do you think my HD is faulty....?
<davidohagan> I've done that downloaded from Wisconsin, Utah, and Portland Universitys.
<Surghi> Thank you Vuen
<Surghi> I will see if gnomebaker can print covers
<chiarato> jrib: here you go man! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3651/
<pbureau> killaz, if it was commented out of fstab ie has a '#' in front of that line... I would be very carefull before re-instated it in (ie removing the '#' from fstab)
<nulix> I want to remove ttf-dustin but there is an error how to force removal of this package thanks
<pbureau> killaz, if you upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10 and the process did this, they did it for a reason. which I have no idea..
<pbureau> killaz, but doubt because of faulty drive..
<Vuen> hey guys, when exactly does konqueror figure out what filetype a text file is? i've got a bunch of text files and it thinks some of them are emails; i've removed the formatting that would confuse it but refreshing the window doesn't help. does it only decide this when i mount the partition?
<jrib> chiarato: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      uncomment lines 18,19,28 and 29
<mefisto> hi guys
<killaz> pbureau: but then the question is why is my swap not mounting.... :-S
<mefisto> ups .. wrong distro
<killaz> very strange thing
<pbureau> killaz, by the looks of fstab maybe the update changed the sda6 to somethignn else, was there another /swap mounted perhaps you mised in your fstab ?
<dwid> okay i dled nicotine now what to do with this tar file
<fbc> is there anyway of resetting the package manager? some file or directory that I can delete? "sudo dpkg install -f" fails to fix the problem.
<tom47> davidohagan its possible to verify the iso you have downloaded (ie before you burn it)
<beef> fbc: tried sudo apt-get remove ?
<jriffle> if i have a usb key boot from the bios is it /dev/sda or /dev/sdb? , normally my internal drive is /dev/sda and the usbkey is /dev/sdb
<fbc> beef:  nope.. Il try it..
<LjL> !pm | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Dante123> hi all.....I'm an elementary school teacher and at work we have a SmartBoard...that works fine with our windows laptops.  I have ubuntu on my laptop and I have downloaded the SmartBoard software.....however....I can't seem to get it to detect the board.....hooked up via laptop USB to Serial port on Smartboard.  Has anyone here had experience getting ubuntu to work with a Smartboard (interactive whiteboard)
<aidan> ok sry new to this
<dwid> how do i install nicotine once i dled it
<aidan> gst-plugin0.8.8 help
<beef> dwid: in terminal just do sudo apt-get install nicotine
<illriginal> http://pastebin.ca/334866
<benj> im tying to mv a website in apache but it keeps telling me that the directory is not there any ideas please
<dwid> couldnt find package nicotine
<beef> benj,  what dir you trying to move to and does it show up when you do ls ?
<beef> dwid: ok, hang on one second
<aidan> need help with mp3 playback
<b08y> does anyone else also have problems with h.264 playback under dapper?
<tom47> davidohagan: and once mounted you can identify whether the eorrors you are finding are in th eiso downloaded or not
<chiarato> jrib: what do you want me to do on lines 18,19,28 and 29?
<beef> you using dapper or edgy dwid ?
<killaz> /dev/sda1 vfat /media/sda1 , /dev/sda2 ntfs /media/sda2, /dev/sda3 etx3 /, /dev/sda5 ext3 /share, /dev/sda6 swap none
<benj> command is mv 007-nuke --t 000-defualt and yes they appear when i ls thats whats got me stuffed
<killaz> pbureau:  /dev/sda1 vfat /media/sda1 , /dev/sda2 ntfs /media/sda2, /dev/sda3 etx3 /, /dev/sda5 ext3 /share, /dev/sda6 swap none
<dwid> dapper or edgy?
<dwid> i have no clue what those are
<b08y> !h.264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h.264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beef> versions of ubuntu
<beef> 6.06 or 6.10
<killaz> pbureau: and ofcourse my CD
<killaz> pbureau: CD drive
<pbureau> killaz, that is all in your fstab >
<pbureau> ?
<fbc> beef:  nope. it didn't work, it said the removal script returned and error code 127 and dpkg returned and error code of 1. Package name mozilla-firefox-es-es
<dwid> 6.06
<killaz> pbureau: yup
<Cryoniq> bah.. searching on how to make ubuntu samba client using specified workgroup by default and not WORKGROUP as workgroup.. hmm
<mon^rch> the loki installer for doom3 isnt working for me
<Cryoniq> but all I find is how to config to set up a samba server and shares
<aidan> need help with gsteramer
<killaz> pbureau: and ofcourse /proc
<davidohagan> tom47, I have i was looking around on the CD and I don't understand whats happening right now so I'm going to givwe up for awhile, thanks for trying to help
<beef> Cryoniq: search for samba.conf ( think its in /etc) a few lines down  change 'mshome.net' to your workgroup name)
<dwid> beef: 6.06
<Cryoniq> oh.. hmm.. I thought that was only for config server.. =) okidoki :)
<fbc> beef:  isn't there some kindda temp directory the package manager creates that I can delete to restart the process of installing?
<tom47> davidohagan ok i can understand that
<chiarato> jrib: did you copy that?
<beef> dwid: ok, good, same as me, try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories then try sudo apt-get install nicotine again
<Cryoniq> hmm could it be /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<beef> Cryoniq: thats it yes
<moshe> hello
<beef> hi moshe
<aidan> need help !!!
<fbc> beef:  you know like it working directory that it checks for previous or incomplete installations before it will allow you to start another one?
<beef> fbc: im not sure, not that ive come accross
<beef> hi aidan
<b08y> Hit3k, need help with , got problems with h.264 videos
<moshe> I'm trying to boot up my dapper server which is running a forced check on one of my drives
<Dante123> hi all.....I'm an elementary school teacher and at work we have a SmartBoard...that works fine with our windows laptops. I have ubuntu on my laptop and I have downloaded the SmartBoard software.....however....I can't seem to get it to detect the board.....hooked up via laptop USB to Serial port on Smartboard. Has anyone here had experience getting ubuntu to work with a Smartboard (interactive whiteboard)...I'm running ubuntu 6.10
<b08y> Hit3k, need help with , got problems with h.264 videos
<fbc> is there anyway of resetting the package manager? some file or directory that I can delete? "sudo dpkg install -f" fails to fix the problem.
<b08y> asdf
<moshe> the fs check is hanging about 3/4 the way through
<jrib> chiarato: remove teh #
<b08y> Hit3k, need help with , got problems with h.264 videos
<pbureau_> killaz, hang on let me check something
<moshe> is this the sign of a hardware problem?
<beef> moshe: you could have a corrupt drive yes
<moshe> or a possible hardware problem?
<temujoe> any tips for getting php5.2 and gd onto ubuntu dapper? (it's not available for apt-get)
<moshe> well, I just checked, and it apparently passed the fs check
<`Penumbra> can anyone help me figure out how to set up my wireless internet on ubuntu, im currently on windows xp, but now i have ubuntu installed on another partition
<Dante123> what kind of card do you have?
<johnparks> hey is there anyone out there thats willing to help talking about a dual boot scenario?
<benj> penumbra is it a router or a bridge
<moshe> johnparks, what is the issue?
<IntuitiveNipple> With Edgy, I've just lost 'sound' in Gnome - volume control disabled, says no sound device, and yet it played the mini-drum roll when I typed my username/password, and I've made no multimedia changes recently
<Dante123> i have dual boot on a couple of machines what is your question?
<aidan> beef : hi
<beef> hi aidan , whats the problem?
<fbc> `Penumbra:  what kinda card do you have?
<aidan>  need help with a codec setup
<beef> which codec?
<`Penumbra> i have belkin wireless
<gyaresu> `Penumbra: have you tried wifimanager?
<aidan> 12 some gst-plugin
<tom47> Dante123 if you have no luck with yr question here #edubuntu might be a place to try
<Dante123> ok...thanks...
<`Penumbra> i just installed ubuntu and havent tried anything
<fbc> `Penumbra:  If it's a BCM43xx based card there is a guide for that that weorked well for me..
<beef> aidan: im not familiar with that, what's it do?
<`Penumbra> bcm4306
<`Penumbra> is what mine is
<aidan> allows mp3 playback or somethiink like that
<beef> oh
<beef> hang on
<beef> try this:
<fbc> `Penumbra:  ok then follow the guide until you figure out what kinda card you have...
<beef> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<`Penumbra> v1799 d7000
<aidan> im usign 5.10
<fbc> !ubontu wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubontu wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beef> ah hang on then aidan
<aidan> 12sry man
<benj> can you see your wireless network
<`Penumbra> i dont know how to do anything on ubuntu i just installed it
<beef> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs aidan
<killaz> pbureau_: swapon -a give me this: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2d1f2174-53a4-4030-83da-d5c3d118b3ba: Invalid argument
<aidan> beefthanks
<beef> no probs, hope it works for ya
<`Penumbra> if anyone thinks they could possibly help me
<`Penumbra> please pm me
<aidan> same lol :P
<killaz> pbureau_: I'll brb
<`Penumbra> the constant scrolling is crazy
<frogzoo_> !enter | Pensa`MIA
<ubotu> Pensa`MIA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frogzoo_> !enter | `Penumbra
<ubotu> `Penumbra: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chiarato> jrib: this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3653/
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...I've somehow managed to fubar my edgy installation. I added my primary account to the www-data group like usermod -G www-data myusername and now synaptec has dissapeared from the gnome menu and when i try to click users and groups I get a message about not having permission to do this...I even reverted by typing usermod -G myusername myusername but nothing seems to help
<b08y> hey guys, need help, anyone wells problems with videos with h.264 codec ?? cant play them
<jrib> chiarato: ok, comment 18 and 19 then
<fbc> `Penumbra:  look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IntuitiveNipple> Could losing membership of some of the supplemental groups cause me to lose access to sound? What groups does Ubuntu Edgy add the default user to?
<jrib> (again)
<beef> what you playing the h.264 with?
<jrib> IntuitiveNipple: audio
<b08y> beef tried mplayer and vlc
<beef> hmm
<aidan> beef
<aidan> pm me
<beef> ok
<b08y> beef: both lag hard, but mplayer lags less,but still not watchable
<chiarato> jrib: ok, this is what I got now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3654/
<beef> hm im not sure to be honest, vlc would have been my suggestion
<beef> have you tried searching the ubuntu forums ?
<jrib> chiarato: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: ok, should the default user be in that group? I used usermod -G without -a earlier and I it might be having knock-on effects
<b08y> beef: not yet
<jrib> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: Thanks... I'm booting a notebook with Ubuntu on to copy the group memberships from
<po0f> IntuitiveNipple: <user> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev games users lpadmin scanner admin
<IntuitiveNipple> Eeeek - 11 groups!
<po0f> IntuitiveNipple: But I added myself to users, www-data, and games.
<Gevaudan82> IntuitiveNipple: it sounds like we have the exact same problem...is there a list of groups out there which the default user should be apart of or a command to restore to it
<IntuitiveNipple> No wonder it all went a bit giggly :)
<fbc> is there anyway of resetting the package manager? some file or directory that I can delete? "sudo dpkg install -f" fails to fix the problem.
<chiarato> jrib: whats the command to see which version of flash am I running now?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'd just built a new kernel and thought that was the reason :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Gevaudan82: Do you want me to pastebin this list of groups for you?
<fbc> isn't there some kindda temp directory the package manager creates that I can delete to restart the process of installing?
<KaroSHi> fbc: we dont know
<Gevaudan82> IntuitiveNipple: that would be fantastic, thanks!
<yomm> chiarato:  insert_app --version
<jrib> chiarato: visithttp://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
<KaroSHi> try searching the ubuntu forums
<killaz> pbureau_: nah the swap aint there anymore
<IntuitiveNipple> Give me a mo... got to do it on the notebook
<fbc> KaroSHi: I did but here I go again..
<pbureau_> killaz, looked at it with gparted ?
<KaroSHi> from my experience
<KaroSHi> if you apt-get install *package* itl pick up from where it left off.
<aidan> the get-apt didnt work
<duckdown> Hi all.. Back whe nI used to use Windows (shudder) I used to use an SSH client called PUTTY, which would let me open an encrypted tunnel to whoever I would SSH to (it would listen on a port, and then I could surf the web through this tunnel, etc.)  It made a SOCKS5 Proxy I believe (Im sure someone here must b e famialiar with this).. Can someone tell me how I can start a tunnel in Linux?
<spasticteapot> it's apt-get.
<spasticteapot> Not get-apt.
<aidan> well sry typo
<killaz> I found a post in ubuntuforum where there was a guy with same problem and he resolved it using makeswap
<aidan> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<pbureau_> question: aside from apps, what is the command line to show already partitioned (but possibly not mounted) partitions on a HDD
<Torlos> hello
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know of a good P2P filesharing program for Linux?
<yomm> duckdown check stunnel
<IntuitiveNipple> Gevaudan82: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3655/
<killaz> but I'm wondering how can I find the hd signauture of the /dev/sda6
<po0f> pbureau_: fdisk -l
<KaroSHi> sparkleytone: there are loads, what network did you used to use?
<St3althy> hey where is the httpd.conf file located???
<duckdown> spasticteapot, DC++ and Limewire (eww) both have Linux clients
<duckdown> theres many more
<duckdown> giFtoxic, etc
<pbureau_> killaz, first check with  ' fdisk -l' to see if it is really gone
<IntuitiveNipple> St3althy: in /etc/apache2/ I think
<pbureau_> po0f, thanks man
<yomm> true stunnel is quite straightforward though
<chiarato> jrib: it says 9.0 thanks again man!
<duckdown> yomm, thank you I will
<Torlos> i have a problem with changing resolution few minute after start gnome session !!
<spasticteapot> duckdown: Limewire is...well...lousy.
<jrib> chiarato: np
<spasticteapot> Not a lot of files.
<spasticteapot> Lousy speeds, too.
<Gevaudan82> IntuitiveNipple: thanks again...did you edit the shadow file manually or add the groups back using usermod?
<pbureau_> St3althy, use -> locate httpd.conf
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to set up DC++?
<KaroSHi> no one is debating limewire is crap (and anyone who is is wrong ;) )
<aidan> umm
<duckdown> yomm, what do ya mean by true stunnel is straightforward
<killaz> pbureau_: it is still there /dev/sda6            4734        4864     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<chiarato> jrib: is there a list of all programs I can install with this new tool backdoor?
<duckdown> :)
<aidan> need help with codec
<IntuitiveNipple> Gevaudan82: I'm issuing a usermod -aG group,group2,group3,group4 command
<yomm> that its not TOO hard to setup :p
<pbureau_> killaz, see.
<duckdown> yomm, ohh, weeee :)  thanks
<pbureau_> killaz, you may need to reformat the swap and remount it then
<killaz> pbureau_: now I have to check howto use the UUID with makeswap
<jrib> chiarato: backdoor?
<yomm> lol np & good luck
<chiarato> jrib: sorry backport!!!
<riotkittie> heh
<aidan> HELLO
<spasticteapot> Er...does anyone know how to set up DC++?
<Torlos> changing resolution  work in the first minutes of gnome session but don't work after ??
<pbureau_> killaz, another day another thing learned :)
<spasticteapot> I miss Shareaza. And pretty much nothing else.
<jrib> chiarato: you could use an aptitude search.  Maybe synaptic lets you do it too, I don't know offhand
<aidan> can anyone help me setup a audio codec
<chiarato> jrib: ok thanks man!
<pbureau_> aidan, whats are you trying to setup?
<NetCruZa> I have a problem: When i set up a password on one of my ubuntu computers, then it is no problem to connect to it. But after both computers have been turned off, it keeps saying the password is wrong... If i then change it and connects again, it works until next time
<NetCruZa> I mean VNC password (Remote Desktop)
<mon^rch> anyone installed the doom3 demo for linux? (Im downloading it)
<IntuitiveNipple> Ahhh! sorted - thanks for the advice
<tecta> how would I search for a wireless network on my ubuntu laptop?
<Torlos> Can you help me with a problem of changing resolution in gnome
<Torlos> ?
<aidan> can help with auido codecs
<tecta> no one uses wireless internet in Ubuntu?
<killaz> yeah ... when I do mkswap I get the new UUID....
<killaz> pbureau_: yeah ... when I do mkswap I get the new UUID....
<aidan> !pm |ubontu
<ubotu> ubontu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<DCR> Hello, I was looking at the Wiki on installing the NVIDIA drivers, and It tells me to type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<DCR> sudo nvidia-xconfig BUT when I type it I get this 404 Error ( 404 Not Found
<DCR> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3_i386.deb  404 Not Found). So what do I really need to do to install them?
<aidan> need help any1 with a audio codec allow me to play mp3
<thoreauputic> !pate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<killaz> pbureau_: I'll just try it with the old UUID and then the new one.
<killaz> pbureau_:  I wonder how this happens. I read it has something to do with hibernate
<tom47> !restrictedformats > aidan
<killaz> brb
<thoreauputic> DCR: wait a while and try again - maybe the server is in the process of updating or something
<thoreauputic> DCR: and run apt-get update before tryimg again
<DCR> How?
<DCR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3656/
<DCR> That's the Error I get
<t3> people, how can I know what kind of ubuntu (dapper, edgy, etc) is running here?
<DCR> Thoreauptic
<DCR> How do I do that?
<LjL> t3: lsb_release -a
<LjL> DCR, just wait. that error looks very much like the security repository is being updated right now
<t3> LjL: tks buddy
<kamui> I get sound from some apps, but for some reason I can't seem to get sound from Firefox, is there somewhere I have to configure what device it should use?
<pbureau_> is there a way to know what module is loaded for a network card from the command line ?
<DCR> LjL: I've been doing it for the past week
<DCR> And it wont work
<DCR> I googled it
<DCR> And there was a thread about it
<DCR> With the exact same error
<LjL> weird
<killaz> pbureau_: yes m8 we learned a new thing today... ;-)
<DCR> But it was archived, it was a long time ago
<DCR> And with no replies
<pbureau_> killaz, used swapmake ?
<DCR> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-259628.html
<killaz> pbureau_: sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<pbureau_> killaz, got a swap now ?
<killaz> pbureau_: this wil gie you a UUID
<killaz> yup
<pbureau_> killaz, lol 2nd night your going to be more intelligent :)
<killaz> sudo swapon -a (after changing the old UUID with the new one)
<fnord123> hi all. Where do feisty fawn bug discussions take place? I looked on launchpad, but it was surprisingly sparse. I'm suspicious that it's not the official discussion space.
<killaz> yeah this is amazing :-)
<pbureau_> killaz, linux will do that to you, use it for a month and you will have absorbed all sorts of info.
<killaz> but I'm gonna figure out tomorrow how this can happen...
<kitche> fnord123: not sure but #ubuntu+1 would probably know more about it
<pbureau_> killaz, and when you end up on a window box, your like... well this is ... boring..
<killaz> pbureau_: its not nice to lose a swap like that
<osx5> can someone tell me whats better about PCIExpress 2.0 and when it'll be out?
<LjL> pbureau_, "lshw" till tell you about the network interfaces
<aidan> how to check if gsteram is running
<killaz> pbureau_: hehheehhe
<killaz> pbureau_: I have the other boot (windows) just to be able to use an application they have running at the office
<frogzoo_> osx5: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061010-7945.html
<killaz> pbureau_: otherwise .....
<tecta> can anyone help me connect to the internet through my wireless netowkr?
<osx5> k
<osx5> ty
<chiarato> what happens to all the lines that disappear on the xchat irc I need to go back and copy some commands???
<Candamir> hi
<spasticteapot> tecta: What's up with your wireless network?
<killaz> pbureau_: one more thing was nice to learn today how to make evolution+plugin to connect to an exchange server
<Candamir> what can i do if the install cd doesnt detect my hard drive
<LjL> DCR, if i look at the contents of the security repository, it seems to me that there is a newer version of that package (1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1) available, so what we need to find out is why your APT isn't using that instead
<LjL> DCR: for starters, though i think you've already been told to do this, do a "sudo apt-get update", and make sure there aren't any errors
<thoreauputic> chiarato: turn on logging to keep stuff - it lands in ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs I think
<DCR> Ok
<DCR> I did that
<DCR> And it's like downloading a bunch of stuff
<sidedraft> anyone have experience with ubuntu on a ps3? im not getting any video or mp3 playback
<DCR> 85% now
<LjL> DCR: are you only getting lines that being with "Hit", or different ones as well?
<DCR> And then after it's done, run the same command again?
<LjL> DCR: no, run "sudo apt-get upgrade" now, and see if there are any packages listed for upgrade
<thoreauputic> DCR: you need to run apt-get update regularly before installing stuff
<po0f> sidedraft: I wish I had your problem.  :)
<DCR> Yeah I did that
<chiarato> thoreauputic: where do I do that?
<DCR> And it's downloading a whole bunch of stuff now
<sidedraft> poof: :(
<DCR> They begin with GET
<LjL> DCR: then i guess you did *not* do it previously, if you're getting gets (erm)...
<thoreauputic> chiarato: in xchat, Settings-Preferences-Logging
<DCR> ok
<DCR> Thank you
<pbureau_> killaz, I prefer thunderburd.
<JhonSonMaster>  Mort aux juifs, IL FAUT vite ELIMINER cette SOUS RACE. Tous LES JUlFS au FOUR CREMATOIRE ! 7
<JhonSonMaster>  Mort aux juifs, IL FAUT vite ELIMINER cette SOUS RACE. Tous LES JUlFS au FOUR CREMATOIRE ! 8
<JhonSonMaster>  Mort aux juifs, IL FAUT vite ELIMINER cette SOUS RACE. Tous LES JUlFS au FOUR CREMATOIRE ! 9
<JhonSonMaster> 9 Mort aux juifs ! 6
<JhonSonMaster> 6 Mort aux juifs ! 9
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<JhonSonMaster> 9 Mort aux juifs ! 6
<JhonSonMaster> 6 Mort aux juifs ! 9
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b JhonSonMaster!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<chiarato> thoreauputic: how about stuff that was written before I enabled logging ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak not fast enough
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thoreauputic> chiarato: you might find logs online
<thoreauputic> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<thoreauputic> chiarato: also try /lastlog <nick>
<gbtrhrth>  Mort aux juifs, IL FAUT vite ELIMINER cette SOUS RACE. Tous LES JUlFS au FOUR CREMATOIRE ! 7
<gbtrhrth>  Mort aux juifs, IL FAUT vite ELIMINER cette SOUS RACE. Tous LES JUlFS au FOUR CREMATOIRE ! 8
<gbtrhrth>  Mort aux juifs, IL FAUT vite ELIMINER cette SOUS RACE. Tous LES JUlFS au FOUR CREMATOIRE ! 9
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AToulouse-157-1-129-218.w86-221.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
<gbtrhrth> 9 Mort aux juifs ! 6
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gbtrhrth> 6 Mort aux juifs ! 9
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AOrleans-151-1-172-63.w90-21.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
<nikin> i have problems running Java chat.... it shows up a window with a text in the middle: Java Aplet Window ... but the program itself does not apear
<killaz> pbureau_: it got calendar and echange server connection?
<chiarato> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Bugz__> o.0
<pbureau_> killaz, I dunno about that, I need SSL and TSL for my mail server and evolution did not have it out of the box,
<icebird_> Once I have mounted a truecrypt volume (hard disk that was incrypted in a NTFS fs) how do I change the filepermissions.  When under root I can do rw but in the user i can't even access.  Furthermore, when I try to change the permissions when logged in as root it says that the drive is read only so I can't change it to where the user owns it.
<codi> Anyone know a good text editor that can edit remote files
<codi> I was using quanta, but it is very slow, and works sporadically
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<frogzoo_> codi: all editors can edit remove files if you have file system access
<frogzoo_> codi: all editors can edit remote files if you have file system access
<sapage_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<codi> ? so mount the ftp filesystem in ubuntu, then file-open in gedit?
<base3> hi, i would like to know if there is any package to allow gcc to cross-compile to sparc architecture - i presume that ubuntu is not supported on sparc?
<thoreauputic> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<`Penumbra> still aint figured out my wireless internet
<thoreauputic> base3: ^^^
<`Penumbra> how do i do the whole ndis thing
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<base3> thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<icebird_> !!!HELP!!! Once I have mounted a truecrypt volume (hard disk that was encrypted in a NTFS fs) how do I change the file permissions.  When under root I can read/write but in the user account I can't even access it.  Furthermore, when I try to change the permissions when logged in as root it says that the drive is read only so I can't change it to where the user owns it or can read from it.
<Bugz__> thoreauputic I need some help reguarding no sound, with an nVidia sound card..
<DCR> Woah, It finished running the updates, and this is what I get now
<thoreauputic> Bugz__: I'm not a sound expert, sorry
<DCR> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<DCR> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<`Penumbra> see the problem with that, is that i dont know how to do the run command to do what it says
<thoreauputic> DCR: so run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LjL> DCR: run it (with sudo, that is "sudo dpkg --configure -a") and then run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<thoreauputic> DCR: and don't interrupt apt again :)
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: be specific
<Bugz__> Anyone in here that could help with the sound problem..
<`Penumbra> Using tar extract the archived driver and change directories into the build area.
<`Penumbra> user@ubuntu:~$ tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.28.tar.gz
<`Penumbra> user@ubuntu:~$ cd ndiswrapper-1.28
<thoreauputic> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bugz__> The sound card is an nVidia sound card. And im new to ubuntu
<DCR> Gah, I don't get it
<`Penumbra> i dont know how to do that
<DCR> sudo apt-get...
<LjL> DCR: ?
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: those are command to be issued in  a terminal
<Bugz__> ok ill try that real quick
<Bugz__> brb
<`Penumbra> when i do that it says location doesnt exist or something like that
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: Apps-Accessories-Terminal
<DCR> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<DCR> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DCR> I typed dpkg --configure -a
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra: means you are in the wrong directory usually
<DCR> Won't work
<`Penumbra> and how do i change directories?
<LjL> `Penumbra: it's just saying to 1) open a shell 2) download ndiswrapper using the command  wget http://address/where/there/is/ndiswrapper-1.28.tar.gz  3) do  tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.28.tar.gz  4) do  cd ndiswrapper-1.28 
<thoreauputic> DCR:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frogzoo_> !docs | `Penumbra
<ubotu> `Penumbra: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<thoreauputic> `Penumbra:  cd /path/to/directory
<DCR> Won't work
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DCR> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DCR> dpkg: failed to write status record about `debconf' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where I can get a .deb of GNUnet?
<LjL> DCR: your HD is full
<DCR> LjL: So what do I need to do?
<DCR> Sorry, this is my first time
<LjL> DCR: ... clean up some space?
<Bugz__> DCR: Delete something
<base3> thoreauputic, i am actually wanting to cross-compile to sparc, gcc as installed by default won't do it
<thoreauputic> DCR: remove some stuff ?
<thoreauputic> base3: That's beyond my experience, sorry
<LjL> DCR: try "sudo apt-get clean", for starters, assuming apt-get won't refuse to work, which it probably will
<LjL> DCR: then just go and delete files
<DCR> BUT, I havent even installed this thing, I'm using the "demo" because my resolution is screwed and the drop down menu doesnt have anything
<Bugz__> thor are you an host or something?
<spasticteapot> Anyone here managed to get GNUnet to work?
<thoreauputic> Bugz__: ?
<Bugz__> you seem to help alot of people..
<LjL> DCR: you're on the live cd?! that's a completely different matter then
<base3> if sparc is supported then it should be possible to set up gcc as required, but i don't know how
<thoreauputic> Bugz__: I used to help a lot - haven't been around as much lately :)
<tom47> spasticteapot: i found it listed in synaptic
<DCR> Yes I am
<Bugz__> DCR: I had problems on LiveCD
<Bugz__> DCR: Id suggest installing ubuntu to the hard-drive,
<LjL> DCR: reboot, and disable the -updates and -security repositories (i'll explain how), and only then install nvidia-glx. don't accept any "automatic updates" meanwhile
<jriffle> if a usbkey is booted first what /dev/sda or /dev/sdb if internal is /dev/sda usually
<DCR> So I need to fix my resolution so I can actually install it
<DCR> But I can barely see the window
<LjL> DCR: tried the safe graphics mode?
<feld> anyone here running a 32bit edgy chroot with firefox in it?
<codi> all my windows are over top of my applications menu? any ideas?>
<DCR> Nope
<LjL> DCR: then do that, that's why it exists
<DCR> Alright, thanks
<DCR> Now brb
<DCR> Ill try iy
<DCR> Thanks
<spasticteapot> tom47: The version in the repository is very old. It won't work.
<dmesg> hi
<Xerocide> I have a question
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thoreauputic> !ask
<thoreauputic> heh
<dmesg> the oficial ubutu page can be on bloger?
<dmesg> ubuntu
<thoreauputic> LjL: too quick :)
<codi> right click menus aren't working. and the applications menu is alwasy underneath all my other windows
<dmesg> is any way can ubuntu give host for a espanish projec
<LjL> dmesg: i don't think there's anything stopping you from linking to ubuntu.com from another site, if that's what you're saying
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Xerocide> Ok, whenever I try to check for defects on the CD, and it does some initializing and stuff, but then it just restarts again does nothing.
<dmesg> ok
<zomba> !bg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rotero> Hello, all.
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: that's a pretty unhelpful explanation :) Try again
<pbureau> I am starting to hate grep, I do - sudo lshw | grep -i network and it only gives me the *-network but not the various lines below it... (line vares from 5-10 lines depending on adapter)
<riotkittie> what restarts - teh computer? the disc check process?
<Xerocide> Alright...I burned the iso with infra recorder
<Xerocide> If that helps?
<rotero> Can someone point me to a good HOWTO for installing a new graphics card.  I'm going from the integrated graphics hardware on my Intel motherboard to a Radeon 7000.  From what I've read so far, it can be difficult.
<frogzoo_> pbureau: -b -a -n
<LjL> pbureau: the  -A somenumber  option lets grep show up some number of lines *after* the hit
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: not really - did you burn it as an iso image?
<Xerocide> Yes.
<LjL> pbureau: same for -B, which should some lines before
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: does it boot?
<theflyingfool> does anyone know if keyboard volume controls have been updated allowing people to select which volume control to change
<Xerocide> It boots up the menu, but after I check for defects on the cd, it just restarts my computer again.
<Xerocide> Check for defects meaning that option when the cd boots.
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: did you check the md5sum ?
<frogzoo_> pbureau: try option -A
<johan__> hillo, my keyboard work in login window but once i login the keyboard dont work
<Xerocide> No, but I downloaded it from the site.
<Xerocide> I used the torrent that I got from the site.
<johan__> i find this highly problematic
<LjL> pbureau: besides, you can always do  lshw -class network 
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: check the md5sum, if thats OK try burning at a slower speed
<pbureau> LjL,  AHAH !
<sixpointeight> I need some major help.
<Xerocide> I should be able to burn to a 700 mb/ 80 min cd-rw, right?
<sixpointeight> nvm.
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: yes
<Xerocide> Alright.
<johan__> anyone ever had keyboard problem in linux
<tom47> spasticteapot there is even a vmware appliance
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xerocide> Not sure how to check the md5 sum, and I can't exactly find that guide again.
<frogzoo_> johan__: keyboard problems are pretty rare tbh
<pbureau> LjL, it replied  to  'lshw | grep -class network' , (standard input)
<sixpointeight> I recently installed KlamAV ob kubuntu and it ut the boot image in the quarantine, how do i get it out?
<thoreauputic> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Xerocide> Thank you.
<logikon> xerophyte: on linux? its a command line utility..
<thoreauputic> :)
<logikon> ops
<LjL> pbureau: uh? that's not a valid syntax... the  -class  option is for lshw, not for grep
<logikon> xerocide
<johan__> i find it weird that my keyboard works at login but not within the window environment
<LjL> pbureau: just type  lshw -network 
<sixpointeight> and now i can't start ubuntu/kubuntu.
<LjL> pbureau: just type  lshw -class network    i meant
<ssstormy> hello, I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, but the CD-ROM drive is busted.  Currently netbooting would be the only way to get a linux kernel going on it.  Is there any kind of docs on this?
<thoreauputic> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<theflyingfool> How do I set my volume keys on my keyboard, to affect a differnt volume setting then the one its set to
<ssstormy> thoreauputic, thank you
<LjL> pbureau, do you have several network cards and simply want a table with interface name -> module?
<pbureau> LjL,  I have 1 cat 2 wireless
<thoreauputic> theflyingfool: set the volume control to master or PCM etc in the gnome dialog ( double click the speaker icon)
<pbureau> LjL, trying to figgure out what module my wifi is using.
<Xerocide> Do I have to have a useable partition to start it?
<theflyingfool> thoreauputic, i double clicked the speaker icon and it just brought up the volume control on screen, what setting do i need to change
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: what do you mean?
<Xerocide> I just want to try running linux (using a livecd), do I need a free partition for that?
<riotkittie> no, Xerocide
<thoreauputic> theflyingfool: hmm - sorry that appears not to be the control that determines which of PCM or master gets used... not sure then
<holycow> *hmmm*
<thoreauputic> theflyingfool: have a look in gconftool perhaps
<LjL> pbureau: lshw -class network will do fine
<theflyingfool> thoreauputic, just open that via terminal?
<pbureau> LjL, oh yes it is giving me the info thank you again... I wrote it down :)
<EnsignRedshirt> When compiling a program the uses ./configure, is there a standard command or option to "unconfigure" the files, i.e. return to the condition before ./configure was first run?  (Short of deleting everything and untarring the tar file again.)
<riotkittie> teh live CD doesnt touch your hard drive, it operates runs in your RAM
<holycow> how do i enable restricted users to modify networking?  they REALLY should have access to networking tools particularly on a single user laptop type of situation
<rotero> Do you need to boot to recovery mode to run dpkg-reconfigure?
<thoreauputic> theflyingfool: gconf-editor
<LjL> pbureau: the module is under "driver="
<Dante123> what is up with netpanzer server being down?
<thoreauputic> theflyingfool: or edit your menu to include it - I think it is under system tools ( at least in dapper)
<theflyingfool> thoreauputic, any idea which category to start looking in
<LjL> rotero: no
<LjL> rotero: if the dpkg-reconfigure is for xserver-xorg, however, you *will* need to restart X in order for the new settings to take effect
<tom47> Xerocide: but please be aware that because it is running off cd it will seem very slow ... an characteristic it does not share when its installed to hard disk
<pbureau> LjL, yep... inetresting everyone ws telling my atheros ar5005g cardw as using rt61 (it is an rt61 chipset) but out of the box it is using ath_pci driver... and it works like a charm... I was going to change it but....I dont see the point of it
<thoreauputic> theflyingfool: heh - not really, sorry - I worked it out a bout a year ago and have forgotten how :)
<daviey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rotero> LjL:  You read my mind.  After reconfiguring, how do I restart X properly?
<johan__> my keyboard worked before, and suddenly stopped working in ubuntu not even after a reboot
<theflyingfool> thoreauputic, i think i need to change from master to pcm, if that sounds right i will try google
<LjL> rotero: Cltr+Alt+Backspace is proper enough, if you have logged off first
<thoreauputic> rotero: ctrl-alt-backspace, or just log out and in again
<LjL> pbureau, ath-pci might just be one module that's part of a collection of modules making up the Atheros drivers. try an "lsmod | grep rt", perhaps the other is there, too
<rotero> Thanks, guys.
<LjL> pbureau: or try even "lsmod | grep ath", it should tell you which modules depend on ath-pci
<thoreauputic> LjL: i think logging out restarts gdm and X - right? Or not?
<Nontitle> i dont think it restarts gdm
<LjL> thoreauputic: hm, actually no, i used to believe that too... but it doesn't, GDM just respawns by itself, it isn't restarted and does not restart X
<thoreauputic> LjL: ah OK - thanks
<Nontitle> it will if you restart the x session with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<rotero> thoreauputic:  GDM = Gnome Desktop Manager?
<thoreauputic> yes ctrl-alt-bkspce works
<Nontitle> Display Manager
<pbureau> LjL, nope... no rt61(forget the ending of it right now) module
<thoreauputic> rotero: Gnome Display Manager
<rotero> Nontitle:  Thanks.
<Nontitle> np
<LjL> the "properest" way would probably be "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart", thoreauputic, but to begin with, this will not work if you do it from inside X (it will be killed before it finishes...), so in this case the "ugly" ctrl+alt+bs way is probably good enough ;)
<pbureau> LjL, can I do a grep with rt61**??
<thoreauputic> rotero: login screen
<LjL> pbureau: i just told you how to do a grep with "rt", that's even more generic
<whonicca> would the ubuntu livecd stay frozen for any particular reason while trying to install
<LjL> pbureau: "grep rt" means "show me any lines which contains the letter 'r' followed by the letter 't'", so it will certainly match rt61whatever
<thoreauputic> LjL:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart appears to work here from X
<pbureau> LjL,  ah lol I though I had to indicate the * afterwards..
<Nontitle> it froze on me before when there were read errors on my hard drive
<thoreauputic> LjL: same as invoke-rc.d of course
<whonicca> hmm
<whonicca> i cant barely get it started, like everything lags bad
<LjL> pbureau: absolutely not,  *  means "the previous character repeated zero or more times". it's totally different from the way it works in the shell
<pbureau> LjL, gotcha
<tom47> whonicca there are a number of reasons why this may be he case .... one that you are installing on an old or limited resource pc
<wylie348> Hello all
<Nontitle> LjL: do you use a french keyboard?
<Nontitle> sorry, just curious
<jack> What are the default games that come with Ubuntu?
<LjL> Nontitle: nope, swedish... if you're asking about the , no, they're not on the keyboard (not directly, it's altgr+z and altgr+x), i'm just trying to get used to typing them because they're less ambiguous for people when given with commands
<LjL> (in other words, they don't ask "do i have to type the quotes?)
<thoreauputic> jack: quite a few - mostly card ganes, arcade etc
<Nontitle> oh i see
<LjL> thoreauputic, it did for me last time i tried it, but last time i tried it was probably Dapper otoh
<thoreauputic> *ganes
<LjL> *games
<riotkittie> i should go play some ganes.
<Math^> hello, how can I change my time in the console?
<whonicca> tom47, AMD 64bit 4200+ dual core, 1 gig ram, 250g hdd, 120g hdd, 128 on board nvidia video
<thoreauputic> LjL: heh - I still run Dapper here, although I have edgy on another partition
<tom47> whonicca nope does not sound resource bound does it :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: thanks for correcting my repeated typo :)
<LjL> ;)
<whonicca> no, could it be the disc?
<riotkittie> whonicca: did you check the disc for errors?
<tom47> riotkittie are the open source danes??
<whonicca> no i havent
<thoreauputic> Math^: tzconfig, and  sudo date -s ( see the manual for "date" )
<tom47> they*
<holycow> how does one add users to a particular app once again, so they don't haveto type in their pass?  in particular network-admin
<holycow> without giving them full sudo priviledges that is
<whonicca> if i install 32bit, can i upgrade to 64bit later?
<whonicca> cause the 32bit disc seems to work ok
<seww> how do you get a RT61 chipset based wireless card to work in 6.10
<seww> ?
<DCR> Hello, I fixed the screen resolution error, now I'm installing it, BUT I have windows and I don't want to loose anything so I wanna dual boot, so I'm in Step 5, which option should I pick to dual boot?
<rance> can someone remind me of the name of the init script management utility the equivalent of red hats chkconfig
<riotkittie> tom47: indeed. open source danes carrying Kanes, even.
<thoreauputic> holycow: you could use visudo  to set "no password" for network admin
<holycow> thoreauputic, oh allright lets try
<riotkittie> DCR: errr. whats step 5? details, details :P
<thoreauputic> holycow: it's in the man somewhere ... :)
<DCR> It says How do you want to partition the disk
<johan__> my keyboard works in failsafe and at login but not within the kde environment
<DCR> So should I pick manually edit partition table?
<DCR> So I can dual boot?
<DCR> with windows?
<johan__> what kde settings could affect this
<sixpointeight> if i use the ubuntu cd to fix my installation will it affect windows?
<rcouto> Hi all! I just bought a new laptop that came with a fingerprint reader. I googled for some driver and I found this project: http://thinkfinger.sf.net. It supports my reader, however it needs a newer version o libpam than the one that comes with feisty herd 2. Any chance of seeing a newer version to download or any other way to compile my own?
<tom47> whonicca unless you have a definite reason to use a 64bit OS, there are some advantages in usinf the 3 bit version eg more widely used etc
<thoreauputic> !install | DCR
<ubotu> DCR: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<DCR> Agh..
<seww> i cant get my wireless to work.
<Xerocide> How do I know what the md5 hash SHOULD be for the iso that I have?
<thoreauputic> DCR: you really should read that you know
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: look on the download page for your CD
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: the md5 s are there
<seww> no one knows huh
<riotkittie> DCR:  err. are you comfortable with a manual edit of the partition tables? if so, go for it. i believe the auto partitioning will set it up properly but i've never used that method myself
<logikon> riotkittie: thats a doubt i always had, cause i always partitioned before i tried to install ubuntu.. can it resize a ntfs partition that previously occupied the whole hd and make room for an ext3?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work | seww
<ubotu> seww: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<seww> thanks
<riotkittie> logikon: that i do not know. i've always manually partitioned and resized, too
<thoreauputic> !wifi | seww
<ubotu> seww: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<logikon> riotkittie: cause that's imo a crucial step for migrating users..
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows if using colors in the prompt (PS1 variable) causes any problem when programs writes to stdout ?
<thoreauputic> sanzky: why would it?
<logikon> manual edition of partitions hasn't evolved much ten years from now .. :)
<startswithz> where do I get SDL?
<sanzky> thoreauputic, I dont know, but I am having that problem
<DCR> riotkittie: No :(
<thoreauputic> sanzky: I can't see any connection
<riotkittie> logikon: given the fact that Ubuntu is, well, *Ubuntu*, i imagine that it does. but like i said, ive never tried it
<sanzky> even a simple printf or a cout doesnt work fine
<White_Lightning> so I'm thinking of killing myself
<White_Lightning> I can't get my broadcom wireless to work
<sanzky> and I remove colors it works fine again
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<startswithz> before you kill yourself how do I get SDL?
<logikon> DCR: in that case you'll probably do better using partitionmagic under windows
<DCR> If anybody wants to help with the partition on my disk, please PM me, it's much easier, I really need the help, I read the Wiki already, thus I need more help
<riotkittie> ooooh i hate partition magic
<White_Lightning> I've tried all the ndiswrapper
<White_Lightning> stuff
<thoreauputic> White_Lightning: there's a section in the wifi docs about the bcm driver
<White_Lightning> didn't work
<White_Lightning> I know
<White_Lightning> that's what didn't work
<thoreauputic> White_Lightning: I have one here that works just fine
<Xerocide> Alright, well I finally found out that the md5 hash is the same.
<logikon> riotkittie: i hate windows :)
<White_Lightning> it did with dapper but for some reason not with edgy
<White_Lightning> I'm not sure what I'm missing
<White_Lightning> because, obviously, I had to do it with dapper
<ricklaw> bye
<White_Lightning> I
<riotkittie> logikon: hehe
<White_Lightning> will keep trying
<thoreauputic> White_Lightning: I tink if you tried ndiswrapper you have to blacklist it for bcm43xx to work
<DCR|> If anybody wants to help with the partition on my disk, please PM me, it's much easier, I really need the help, I read the Wiki already, thus I need more help (I Identified with Nickserv already)
<startswithz> help I need SDL to set up cube 2
<rcouto> Ok... I'll try to rethink my question. What is the standard way to suggest for a newer version of a package to be added to the main repository?
<sanzky> White_Lightning , I have a broadcom card and it works fine both with ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<rcouto> Thanks in advance, ppl
<jvai> hey people
<thoreauputic> DCR|: for dual boot, you should defrag win first, make a note of the space on the drive, and use that space in the installer
<thoreauputic> !pm | DCR
<ubotu> DCR: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<DCR|> I defragmented already
<DCR|> I'm not PMing anybody
<DCR|> I'm asking if anybody can PM me with help
<Xerocide> When I look at the iso in the location where I stored it, it says the filesize is 715mb, but when I right click it and go to properties it says 698, why is that?
<LiENUS> any idea when feistry fawns coming out? i've noticed some sites updating to include info on it....
<DCR|> Much easier
<thoreauputic> DCR|: the other bit about asking in channel :)
<kitche> rcouto: packages versions won't be updated only security fixes and bugfixes the packages will be updated in the next version
<emun> hi, please what is mount , and what is the importance of mounting something
<LiENUS> emun, mount is how you access a disk
<rcouto> bad news, i guess :D thanks kitche
<LiENUS> you mount it to a directy
<LiENUS> you make its conents readable under a directory
<LjL> Ubotu, tell LiENUS about feisty | LiENUS, see the private message from Ubotu
<thoreauputic> emun: if you came from windows, think "mapping a drive"
<DCR|> Do I make a new partition?
<Milk_> anyone here managed to get hudlite installed and running?
<logikon> you can also mount a horse..
<rcouto> i'll try to port this lib to the older libpam
<DCR|> Or resize NTFS
<LiENUS> ah thats why people have been updating info to include it
<Xerocide> What program would you recommend using to burn the iso to a disk?  Or does it not matter?
<pbureau> logikon, andin some countries you get tyo mount the bride but we are disgressing... back to  linux
<LiENUS> emun, when you insert a cdrom ubuntu automatically mounts it and puts it on your desktop
<Pio> i am unable to boot due to a bug in the 2.6.17 kernel supplied with the edgy install iso (detailed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63134) ..
<starry> Hi all, does anyone know how to change the default player in firefox from Totem to mplayer (or someother player that can handle streaming .wmv files)?
<LjL> Xerocide: to burn ISO's, i normally just type "cdrecord -data -sao filename.iso"
<LiENUS> unlike windows there are no drive letters in linux, everythings either a file or a directory
<joselj> Hi everybody
<Pio> anyone know if the newest kernel solves this issue?
<aidan> need help still
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: are you in Ubuntu ? If so just rick click the iso and choose to burn it
<LiENUS> emun, clear enough?
<aidan> cant install gay gst-plugin
<catalytic> i have installed xubuntu and it did not install any sound card drivers for my onboard sound, where do I start to get this resolved?
<logikon> mount /dev/bride /home/bed
<joselj> does anyone know how to know if aiglx is enabled?
<emun> LiEUNUS, THANKS what if you put a floppy disc in thje floppy drive,
<Xerocide> No, I am still in windows, I am trying to load Ubuntu.
<logikon> joselj: you use edgy eft?
<pbureau> lol logikon  Iwould continue on that line of thought but afraid the angry ops will kick me
<LiENUS> im not sure ubuntu will auto mount a flopy disk... i havent had a floppy drive in years...
<LjL> emun: you need to mount it manually, because there is no automatic checking of the presence of a floppy in the drive, contrary to what happens with CD-ROMs
<joselj> yes i'm using edgy
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: the install wiki pages have info on burning disks
<seww> i've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?action=show&redirect=Rt61WirelessCardsHowTo, several times, but still doesn't work
<logikon> joselj: than it is by default
<LiENUS> LjL, might want to tell him how to mount it if you know... i dont know heh
<thoreauputic> !install | Xerocide
<ubotu> Xerocide: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pbureau> LjL, depends on hardware... windows mounts my floppy as soon as I slide into the slot... havent tried it in ubuntu (havent owned a floppy in a few years now) but I bet it would , but I have a auto-loading floppy drive unlike the average push into slot models
<emun> Lji, how do you do that , and then copy stuff to it
<LjL> LiENUS, emun:  sudo mount /media/floppy  (or perhaps floppy0) should work, i think, but there's certainly some way to do it from inside GNOME - i use KDE though
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<joselj> so i have aiglx running? thats cool
<LiENUS> LjL, heh i was hop-ing you knew how to do it in gnome, i dont know how to but i run gnome
<logikon> joselj: going for the sweet beryl?
<LiENUS> :/
* pbureau goes and rummages the cupboards and boxes in spare room for a floppy disk to test....
<LjL> pbureau, Windows doesn't mount the floppy at all. it simply assumes that, when you try to access A: or B:, there is a floppy in the drive. if there isn't, it makes noises for a while (a long while, on some computers...), and spits out an error
<Doc_Bio> how does one configure and use wireless with edgy eft?
<joselj> yes 4logikon
<Hansin321> Can anyone tell me a good command line tool (not GUI) to change what services start at boot time?  I am running Dapper Server.  Thanks.
<logikon> joselj: good luck :)
<LiENUS> LjL,  linuxl'l do something similar
<LiENUS> i think you can access a flopy drive under the "places" menu in ubuntu
<starry> Hi all, does anyone know how to change the default player in firefox from Totem to mplayer (or someother player that can handle streaming .wmv files)?
<LiENUS> if not there
<LjL> pbureau: computers and OS's that actually have floppy detections, such as MacOS and AmigaOS, will actually be able to do things like adding/removing the floppy icon from your desktop as soon as you insert/eject a floppy. that's different.
<pbureau> LjL, nope it actually opens a windows as soon as I slide a floppy in (like when you connect a usb device.. kinda cool and rare actually since floppies are.. well mostly unused
<thoreauputic> Hansin321: update-rc.d
<LiENUS> then in the computer option under the places menu
<LiENUS> pbureau, ubuntu auto mounted it?
<logikon> starry: type about:config in the address bar
<pbureau> dont have a floppy handy...lol give mea minute to track one down to check it (now I am veri curious
<LjL> pbureau: that's probably a new feature then, and probably works with certain floppy drives only. i've never experienced that on Windows, and i've used up to XP on several machines
<tom47> Pio you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<LiENUS> pbureau, neat stuff, been a long time since i've used linux just started again about 6 months ago and have been very impressed with every distro i try...
<pbureau> LjL,  autoloading drives (slot on side of laptop no pushing it in.. it grabs and slilde it in auto
<Pio> tom47, ah, thanks
<aidan> LjL plz help me with codec
<LiENUS> used fedora core 5 and now ubuntu
<Doc_Bio> hello all
<thoreauputic> !codecs| aidan
<ubotu> aidan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xerocide> Alright, I am trying to burn the iso at 1x write speed.  There shouldn't be any problems, right?
<Doc_Bio> need help making wireless work with edgy eft.
<joselj> but i'm some confused... in the beryl installation guide http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX says hoy to enable aiglx in Edgy
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: theoretically, no :)
<LjL> pbureau: ah, that certainly sounds like something different from off-the-shell 10 floppy drives ;-) still, nice to know that Windows has included software support for that.
<joselj> but i don't understand why if it is enabled by default
<LiENUS> im out
<pbureau> LjL, yeah, giveme a minute now I have to test the theory.. and see.. brbr
<logikon> joselj: wanna try it in portuguese?
<LjL> aidan, do you have universe and multiverse enabled? if not, enable them. then use that long "sudo apt-get install ...." line
<joselj> do you mean a portufese guide
<logikon> yeah
<joselj> sorry portuguese
<tom47> Xerocide i usually turn all other programs off b4 i burn such as irc which is just as likely to interrupt a burn at precisely the wrong moment
<logikon> or help either
<starry> logikon: alright
<vivabenfica> hi all
<logikon> joselj: try /join #ubuntu-br
<Hansin321> How does "sysv-rc-conf" compare to "update-rc.d"?  I know I read somewhere that one did a better job of "tracking" the changes?  Or was that another command?
<logikon> hi vivabenfica, you from portugal?
<LjL> Hansin321: i don't know, but i don't think update-rc.d tracks much of anything
<pbureau> LjL,  nope ... no auto mount on auto-grab-load drive . oh well
<vivabenfica> logikon, no, but my wife is
<vivabenfica> and i am a big fan
<vivabenfica> of benfica
<pbureau> LjL, not like I have use this floppy drive in years anyways
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vivabenfica> sorry for being off topic
<joselj> sorry i don't speak portuguese but i speak spanish
<kevin_> how good is ubuntu support for tablet pc's?
<vivabenfica> anyway
<Hansin321> I think update-rc.d is more lower level maybe.  Just curious.  Thanks.
<pbureau> joejaxx,  check #ubuntu-sp then
<thoreauputic> Hansin321: update-rc.d is pretty basic actually - there is a garphical tool called "bum" boot up manager
<catalytic> any tips on where to start installing my onboard soundcard drivers that the ubuntu install cd didnt pick up?
<logikon> i'll try the last one.. i'm little tired
<tom47> joselj perhaps #ubuntu-es
<riotkittie> kevin_: fedex me your tablet and i'll test it and let you know :> heh heh
<thoreauputic> Hansin321: but probably not much use on a server :)
<startswithz> hello everyone can someone tell me how to set up SDL?
<emun> well , this floppy thing and mounting has got me confused, when i open places on ubuntu , i see floppy1, floppy drive, cd-rw, hde3 which is my second partition, filesystem. There is no sign of my first partition which has ubuntu on it
<kevin_> haha, riot
<LjL> startswithz: define "set up"
<Doc_Bio> no one can help me with my wireless question?
<pbureau> well time for some R&R,  (clean barn, feed horses, tend to sick wife and possibly 30min-1hr of cod2) cheers mates have a good one
<aidan> LjL no idea
<startswithz> LjL I need it to work
<LjL> emun: right, that's because it's always mounted. it's "filesystem" anyway
<joselj> thanks 4tom47 and pbureau
<vivabenfica> i want to repartition drive, including partitions that are mounted as part of the system (i have separate partitions for /, /boot, swap, /usr, /tmp, /home, /var. i want to reallocate the space. how can i do this
<LjL> startswithz: have you installed it?
<startswithz> LjL where do I get it? how do I make it work etc
<riotkittie> emun: file system is your ubuntu partition
<LjL> !find libsdl | startswithz
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 28 others)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> startswithz: perhaps it would help if you specified what *program* you need to work with SDL
<startswithz> sauerbraten
<startswithz> cube 2
<emun> Ljl, i see , thank you soo much i get it now
<wayward>  /j #ruby
<johan__> can i erase the initial user that created ubuntu and create another user with all its rights
<startswithz> Ljl I need it for cube 2
<Karark|away> i just got a new HDD and want to transfer all to the new HDD, how can i do this?
<EvanS> hey, I upgraded to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless goinng with my DWL-G650M anymore, i have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper
<cablesm102> johan__, you can create another user with all possible rights, then delete the old one from the new one
<LjL> startswithz: try installing libsdl-image1.2, for starters
<onlybui> hey is there a bug for the new apple nano 4GB?
<johan__> how do i give the rights to new user
<carrera594> I believe I read about the "ubuntu install.exe" that it takes drivers from windows and uses it in linux, is this correct?
<emun> Ljl, so when i put a floppy disk in the floppy drive , do i right click on it and click mount?
<johan__> could you direct me to a howto
<LjL> emun, as i said, i don't use GNOME, so i don't really know, but that sounds plausible
<threeonefour> Karark|away, man dd
<startswithz> ljl thanks I couldn't figure out what the hell to tell apt-get to install
<cablesm102> johan__, you can choose all rights when you create the user
<wellstevesays> how do i find out my network ip?
<johan__> with useradd?
<startswithz> ljl ok now it says I need sdl-config
<LjL> startswithz: you might need some of the others too, such as -mixer... do an "apt-cache search libsdl-", it'll show them all. you don't need the "-dev" ones, unless you're compiling those games from source
<cablesm102> carrera594, no. It just allows one to install Ubuntu without partitioning or burning a CD
<johan__> network ip : ifconfig
<EvanS> hey, I upgraded to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless goinng with my DWL-G650M anymore, i have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper
<EvanS> going*
<cablesm102> EvanS, your card is mentioned in this list: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<onlybui> can anyone tell me if this is my problem https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/66068
<stephans> hi -- how do I mount a file system (NTFS) so regular users can see it... ?
<carrera594> i know that but i thought i read that during the installion process it would take drivers out to use in ubuntu
<EvanS> cablesm102, i already have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper
<threeonefour> Karark|away, dd if=/dev/hda1 of /dev/hdb1
<onlybui> my 4GB nano says wrong file system but I checked in windows and it says its in fat32
<Karark|away> threeonefour, thanks
<threeonefour> Karark|away, something like that
<stephans> hi -- how do I mount a file system (NTFS) so regular users can see it... ?
<Karark|away> onlybui, try booting ubuntu with the ipod connected
<wellstevesays> Anyone know how to find your network IP (ex: 192.168.1.100) in Ubuntu?
<aboutblank> wellstevesays: ifconfig in terminal
<wellstevesays> that ez?
<wellstevesays> eh i feel dumb.
<Karark|away> wellstevesays, 68-83-123-99
<Karark|away> is ur IP
<aboutblank> wellstevesays : it gives output similiar to ipconfig on windows
<wellstevesays> Internal IP
<wellstevesays> not external Karark
<Karark|away> ah, nm
<wellstevesays> ipconfig didnt work
<wellstevesays> And I never used Windows
<aboutblank> mac user?
<johan__> ifconfig
<thoreauputic> wellstevesays: ifconfig, not ipconfig
<wellstevesays> eh :P
<johan__> not ipconfig iFconfig
<Karark|away> wellstevesays, try going to network manager and looking around
<wellstevesays> thx
<Doc_Bio> so why can't i install network manager on this computer.?
<johan__> i think ipconfig is a doc cmd
<johan__> doc=dos
<Doc_Bio> centrino laptop...running edgy eft
<bobovski> hi all. if I'm using ssh in the terminal, how do I connect so that I'm prompted to enter a user name instead of it defaulting to my localhost login?
<Hansin321> thoreauputic: I just downloaded "sysv-rc-conf" from Universe.  It is a ncurses perl script (did I say that right?).  Seems like it will do the trick.  Thanks for the info.
<Doc_Bio> i386 install
<EvanS> hey, I upgraded to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless goinng with my DWL-G650M anymore, i have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper (it says net5513:hardware present-yes)
<wellstevesays> Eh TightVNC doesn't want to let me connect.
<bobobo_> ssh username@ipaddress
<thoreauputic> Hansin321: cool, enjoy :)
<startswithz> ljl it is still unable to find the sdl-config
<aboutblank> i have a very strange problem: my time will not stay synchronized between my windows and ubuntu dual boot setup. hours off! when i reset one, the other is wrong. Any idea what's going on?
<momo> I need help getting my wireless connection up and running on my laptop after installing ubuntu. Under system/networking i can see a   wireless connection that i have enable and set up with all the security info for my wireless network, but i does not connect, any hint, suggestion, instructions will be great!!!
<rotero> I've reconfigured X (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg), but I don't see all the screen resolutions I enabled in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution.  Is this because I manually set the resolutions but let dpkg-reconfigure autodetect some of the display properties?
<ramiro> #mossoro
<bobovski> aboutblank: how do the times compare with thte clock in the bios?
<LjL> startswithz: then i guess you *are* compiling. install libsdl1.2-dev
<aboutblank> bobovski : good question, i'im not sure.
<sixpointeight> I NEED URGENT HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aboutblank> bobovski : does the OS have the power to modify the bios clock?
<sid> What is a good rss feed reader for Ubuntu? I have two laptops and a desktop and I often switch back and forth throughout the day, I wanted to easily be able to have my read/unread status of rss feeds to be intact as I switch from one computer to the next.
<bobovski> sixpointeight: you sure do...your caps lock is stuck on
<sid> Is there any rss feed reader that can do this easily?
<LjL> !caps | sixpointeight
<ubotu> sixpointeight: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bobovski> aboutblank: I don't think so
<momo> hello
<rotero> sid:  Why not use Google Reader?
<LjL> aboutblank: it sure does
<johan__> how would i go about to create a user named say "root" and give that user all the rights
<thoreauputic> !caps | sixpointeight
<aboutblank> yeah sid that's probably your best route
<bobobo_> johan - root is there by default
<sixpointeight> my boot image is stuck in klamav quarantine, how o i get it out?
<EvanS> hey, I upgraded to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless goinng with my DWL-G650M anymore, i have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper (it says net5513:hardware present-yes), but the lights are still not turning on and i don't know what to do, please help
<bobovski> aboutblank: I stand corrected
<danf_1979> I need to repartition my disk (remotely) in a dedicated server. The server has one large / partition and swap. I need to generate /tmp /var /usr and /home, is this possible? May I just resize / and then create the other partitions? I ask because / partition will be in use at that time. What should I do ? No one has done this????
<startswithz> johan__ why do you want a root account?
<sid> rotero: I like using applications on my system. Google has enough peoples information without including mine.
<LjL> bobovski, aboutblank: when you change the time in the OS, the change is most certainly retained by the battery clock, and that's the BIOS time
<thoreauputic> LjL: you keep doing what I was about to do, and I keep not noticing! Sorry :)
<wellstevesays> Anyone have experience with TightVNC? Does it only give you access to Terminal?
<johan__> to use ubuntu
<aboutblank> wellstevesays : i have experience with vnc. it gives access to a graphical desktop
<bobovski> LjL: so the OS has access to the CMOS battery settings, then?
<johan__> i have no working user on my box
<thoreauputic> wellstevesays: no, it gives full graphical access
<startswithz> ljl it is still not giving me the same error message
<wellstevesays> I'm only getting a terminal, any clue why?
<LjL> bobovski: yes, although i suspect there is a standard BIOS interface that it uses, instead of just poking into the NVRAM
<bobobo_> johan - really?  I don't know how to fix that
<bobovski> LjL: cool, thanks
<sixpointeight> please some on help.
<johan__> i want to create a root to have one login that can do everything
<EvanS> hey, I upgraded to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless goinng with my DWL-G650M anymore, i have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper (it says net5513:hardware present-yes), but the lights are still not turning on and i don't know what to do, it was working fine on dapper drake, please please help
<aboutblank> wellstevesays : basically pipes the screen over the network.
<rotero> sid:  Yeah, I hear you.  I felt the same way not too long ago.  I like knowing that the data is on my drive, ready to go.  But Google Reader is pretty darn convenient.  Doesn't matter if I'm at home, at work, somewhere with a laptop.  All the feeds are there and synchronized.
<seww> "No DHCPOFFERS received", what is wrong?
<bobovski> has anyone else had issues with the power management application wrt laptops?
<wellstevesays> aboutblank: I connected but I just get a terminal
<LjL> thoreauputic, happens to everyone, at least the bot is smart enough to not repeat anyway ;)=
<threeonefour> seww, when do you see this
<johan__> if root is there by default what is its password
<thoreauputic> LjL: true
<aboutblank> wellstevesays : sorry, i'm not sure tbh. brb gotta reboot and check bios clock
<bobovski> I want standby on lid close, but it's not working
<momo> hell
<johan__> can i sudo passwd root
<aboutblank> how do you quit bitchx?
<aboutblank> oh..
<bobovski> hehe
<bobovski> looks like he figured it out
<seww> threeonefour, when i did ifdown and the ifup
<cefx> How can I change from half-duplex to full-duplex in Kubuntu?
<bobobo_> johan - I'm not sure about that, but I know you can sudo su
<jrib> !root | johan__
<thoreauputic> johan__: you can. It's kind of pointless, but you can
<ubotu> johan__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<momo> can someone help me get my wireless connection going on my laptop?????????????????????????????????????
<bobobo_> johan - then you could run passwd
<calvarez> is it recommended to run beryl over a specific desktop environment? like, is it better to run it along GNOME over KDE or XFCE?
<johan__> why is it pointless
<EvanS> hey, I upgraded to edgy and now I can't seem to get my wireless goinng with my DWL-G650M anymore, i have the drivers loaded into ndiswrapper (it says net5513:hardware present-yes), but the lights are still not turning on and i don't know what to do, it was working fine on dapper drake, please please help, i've been in here for 10 minutes and nobody has acknowledged my existence
<threeonefour> seww, are you connected to a router
<LjL> startswithz, then i'm stuck. i can positively say that sdl-config *is* found in libsdl1.2-dev
<seww> threeonefour, yes.
<sixpointeight> can someone tell me how to get my boot image out of quarantine, i have been in this room and sked this question several times.
<Toma-> calvarez: yes
<thoreauputic> momo: a few less question marks, please - we saw the first one
<momo> sorry
<bobovski> EvanS: I wish I could help, I just got wireless running in dapper and it was out of the box easy :(
<thoreauputic> johan__: because you can do everything with sudo and sudo -i
<calvarez> Toma-, can you expand? Is it better to run it over GNOME, over other desktop environments?
<threeonefour> seww, try to uplugg the power for 10 seconds then plug it back it   then it should work
<rotero> Does anyone know why reconfiguring X would cause Amarok's tray icon to stop working (i.e. not appear)?  It's enabled in the prefs, but still doesn't show up.
<thoreauputic> johan__: and gksudo
<seww> threeonefour, are you serious? if you are, unplug the comp or router?
<danny> Help! I'm totally new to linux and I'm running Kubuntu. My monitor resolution is stuck at 640 x 480 and I can't change it. When I first installed Ubuntu it had me set at a much higher resolution, but then I changed it and now I can't change it again.
<bobovski> rotero: have you apt-get removed and reinstalled amarok?
<Toma-> calvarez: since it uses more resources, id recommend something like XFCE. BUT having said that, most PC's can handle gnome + beryl! Do you have a recent PC?
<threeonefour> seww, i am serious  just the router
<EvanS> bobovski: :(. well, under network settings i can even only see modem connection under the connections tab
<seww> threeonefour, ok
<seww> threeonefour, thanks.
<EvanS> i can't see an eth0 or wlan0
<threeonefour> np
<bobovski> EvanS: then the card isn't being recognized, check the wiki for solutions
<Vigo> danny: Have you searched the Forums?
<rotero> bobovski:  Nope, not yet.  I'll try.
<danny> I have searched the forums and that has not helped.
<bobovski> EvanS: what chipset is the wireless card is it minipci or an external card?
<BoredTurkishGuy> gusy i cant get this beryl manager work on edgy
<BoredTurkishGuy> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Backends'
<BoredTurkishGuy> 
<calvarez> Toma-, Pentium M 2Ghz, 1Gb RAM, GeForce Go FX 5600
<BoredTurkishGuy> says
<EvanS> bobovski: it worked fine in dapper drake, why not anymore? :(
<calvarez> I think it should run fine, shouldn't it?
<Toma-> calvarez: yeh that'll be fine.
<bobovski> EvanS:dunno, I haven't moved to edgy yet
<sid> rotero: But I want to be able to read the feeds offline.
<EvanS> bobovski: it is a pcmia card
<Toma-> calvarez: better yet, make 2 beryl launchers, one for xfce and one for gnome and give them both a run
<calvarez> Toma-, does beryl favor a GNOME installation?
<bobovski> EvanS: what brand etc?
<sid> ie I can fire up my laptop grab feeds with liferea then jump in the car and read them without an Internet connection.
<sid> all that ajax crap won't let me do that.
<johan__> thats my problem sudo onlu works with the initial user not with the new i created
<EvanS> D-Link DWL-G650M
<calvarez> I'm not so much for XFCE atm, I'm more like in between KDE or GNOME
<Toma-> calvarez: it favors kde, xfce and gnome. as they all have modular window managers
<johan__> i did useradd -m bob
<onlybui> can anyone tell me if my nano is setup for raid? so I can apply a bug fix?
<bobovski> EvanS: have you chacked the wiki?
<onlybui> I get this error msg when I try to connect my nano mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,
<onlybui>        missing codepage or other error
<onlybui>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<onlybui>        dmesg | tail  or so
<EvanS> the ndiswrapper wiki yes
<onlybui> if you have a nvidia card just use nviida-settings
<ramiro> como fao pra entrar num canal do rn
<rotero> sid:  You're right.  Unfortunately, I don't have any suggestions.  I'm sure someone must be doing that, though.
<johan__> how come the user i create cant use sudo
<BoredTurkishGuy> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Backends'
<BoredTurkishGuy>  what is this error for guys..
<ramiro> alguem sabe
<johan__> i do sudo and it says password incorrect
<ramiro> pode me falar
<sid> johan__: groups user; groups yourusername;
<calvarez> ramiro, rn?
<thoreauputic> johan__: because only the first user is in admin group by default
<ramiro> isso
<johan__> i see thaks
<calvarez> ramiro, eu falo espanol, que es rn?
<EvanS> bobovski: i added the driver that it told me to in the ndiswrapper wiki
<seww> "No DHCPOFFERS received", what is wrong?
<tonyyarusso> !br | ramiro
<ubotu> ramiro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<thoreauputic> johan__: you can add other users to "admin"
<ramiro> Rio grando do norte
<ramiro> como fao
<MajorPayne> Where is the proper place to put system wide path variables in Ubuntu?
<Broam> Hello #ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.12.149.112]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<calvarez> ramiro, go to #ubuntu-br
<calvarez> ramiro, /join #ubuntu-br
<Toma-> MajorPayne: /etc/bashrc or something?
<jrib> MajorPayne: /etc/environment
<calvarez> y pregunte ahi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@189.12.149.112]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<vir1980> Hola, que tal estan mi nombre Luis Monzon
<thoreauputic> ######## News Flash###### this is an english channel
<Broam> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ramiro> vlw velho
<bobovski> EvanS: it's not the one where you have to also have the win .sys file as well is it?
<DCR|> What is "Round to Cylinders" mean?
<DCR|> When partitioning
<ramiro> tu entende perfeito o portugues ne?
<vir1980> gracias
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.12.149.112]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Broam> vir1980: de nada
<Vigo> !vir1980|es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vir1980 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvanS> bobovski: nope,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@69.79.116.113]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<MajorPayne> jrib: Ahh, thanks, I couldn't find it in all the other places I normally look.
<Vigo> whoops
<bobovski> er, the inf file, but whatever
<Broam> DCR|:  it involves using the hard drive's physical characteristics to determine partition size. Yes, that's a bit of a cop-out ;)
<PORDO> anyone know how i could record the audio from a flash app?
<Vigo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DCR|> So leave it checked?
<Broam> DCR|: I usually do
<DCR|> Ok
<Broam> DCR|: I think things are a bit faster, but the mind is clouded. I could look at the help file, I do remember it being explained in there
<EvanS> bobovski: when i try to install the sys file it says invalid inf file :O
<johan__> what is the primary group of default user
<bobovski> EvanS: what was the chipsety again?
<rotero> bobovski:  Is it sufficient to use Synaptic to uninstall/reinstall Amarok?
<icebird> If you download source code for a program to your desktop and then do ./configure make and make install are you then able to delete the folder that contained the source code that is on the desktop
<johan__> should it be admin or the user itself
<bobovski> rotero: yeah, synaptic is just a gui for apt-get as far as I know
<EvanS> D-Link DWL-G650M
<thoreauputic> icebird: yes
<bobovski> EvanS: do an lspci - | less
<rotero> bobovski:  Great.  Thanks.
<Xerocide> Alright, I just tryed rewriting the iso to the cd, it didn't work again.  What else should I try?
<Broam> DCR|: I just installed dapper recently, hence why I'm sure it's in there
<Broam> Xerocide: Did you try the instructions on the wiki to verify, or do you know it failed? (sorry, just got here)
<kitche> icebird: yes  but you won't be bale to uninstall the application if you want to
<bobovski> EvanS: apparently those cards come with a few chipsets, each of which has different requirements
<thoreauputic> Xerocide: are you sure your burner is OK ? :)
<icebird> when i try to delte it will say that certain files can not be deleted because i don't have permission
<wellstevesays> Can anyone help me with TightVNC?
<DCR|> Also, this is weird, I'm creating a new partinion, and it says: Minumun size: 8mb Maximun size: 8mb
<Broam> Xerocide: I once burned 3 dapper CD's to try to solve a kernel panic on install
<thoreauputic> icebird: use sudo
<EvanS> bobovski: i tried that and then it freaked my terminal out, and now it just says (END) in the spot where im supposed to type
<Broam> Xerocide: all 3 were fine.  The CD-ROM drive was busted
<nofxx> anyone know how can I configure a BROADCOM NIC????
<bobovski> EvanS: what if you jsut do lspci?
<Xerocide> It booted, but everytime I click start/install or "check for defects" it just restarts
<Xerocide> [my computer] 
<SurfnKid> hello how can i execute a command to check the DVD ISO was burned correctly with the MD5?
<Broam> xerocide: hmm
<Broam> xerocide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jrib> !verify | SurfnKid
<ubotu> SurfnKid: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nofxx> the broadcom site says they maintain linux drivers.... but ubuntu is not recognizing the NIC.....  Broadcom AC131 10/100 Lan Phy
<Broam> Xerocide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<EvanS> bobovski: if i just do lspci, it gi ves me info like host bridge cardbus bridge ide interface ethernet controller etc
<DCR|> Also, this is weird, I'm creating a new partition, and it says: Minimum size: 8mb Maximum size: 8mb, This is definelty not right
<Broam> DCR|: all of your other space is probably partitioned. What's your drive like?
<cld2> can anyone tell me the underlying files that are used to select your windows manager using ubuntu? Ive installed a WM via apt and its not showing up in the gdm selection option. thanks.
<DCR|> Whats my drive like? As in?
<thomrei>  /who liesl
<bobovski> EvanS: what does Ethernet controller say?
<Vigo_> I go now, Thank you kindly, cheers :-)
<Broam> Xerocide: The CD integrity check page...um, it used to have a command you piped through grep.  I'll see if I can find it
<icebird> why is it that every one always says to use sudo instead of su
<Broam> DCR|:  how big?
<b08y> !WM| cld2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky_> where do I go to install a new splashscreen?
<blanky_> for gnome
<DCR|> It says NTFS: size: 74.6gb
<Xerocide> Yeah, whenever I try to run the integrity check, it does a little loading and it says something about kernel something and then my computer retstarts.
<EvanS> bobovski: it says Atheros Communications Inc. AR5005VL 802.11bg wireless NIC (rev 101)
<blanky_> anyone?
<cld2> icebird: it makes you think about what you are doing each and every time you want to do something as root, and by default the root account has no password (disabled) so su would not work
<Broam> Xerocide: Okay, so it says "loading vmlinuz" or something like that?
<blanky_> How do I install/set a splashscreen in gnome?
<bobovski> EvanS: so that's the chipset your card has
<vladuz976> can I somehow convert mov audio files to mp3?
<SurfnKid> hello how can i execute a command to check the DVD ISO was burned correctly with the MD5?
<Xerocide> Yeah
<Broam> DCR|: NTFS, 74GB...looks like you have a windows install (you knew that. I didn't)
<DCR|> Do I create the partition on "unallocated"
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, you can't
<DCR|> Yes of course
<EvanS> oh i was telling you the name of my wifi card then
<rotero> icebird:  I think su is like a virtual login as that user whereas sudo gives you root privleges for just the following command.
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, is it an ubuntu CD?
<jrib> !splash | blanky_
<ubotu> blanky_: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<DCR|> I'm doing this because I want to dual boot with widnows and ubuntu
<mbirkis> is feisty getting along nicely? i am thinking of testing it, will i get much trouble?
<Broam> DCR|: yes, except that your NTFS partition is on your entire drive.  You may need to resize your NTFS partition
<icebird> is it a bad thing to enable the root account
<DCR|> But I'm not very good at the whole partinion
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, only way i can think of is to convert it back to an iso and do an md5... but that might also not be accurate
<Broam> DCR|: gparted should be able to resize it, with an option to cancel before you do any permanent changes
<Broam> pppoe_dude: there is a way, but I have to find it in my bash history
<thoreauputic> !root| icebird
<ubotu> icebird: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blanky_> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<DCR|> So when I click resize, what do I out?
<pppoe_dude> Broam, to get an md5sum equivalent to that of the iso?
<pppoe_dude> Broam, interesting
<Broam> cd /media/cdrom
<Broam> or something, mine's CD recorder
<Broam> md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'
<Xerocide> Well, thank you all for the help.  I am gonna try again tomorrow and see if I have any luck.  Thanks anyway.
<Broam> if the command returns *anything* it fails
<bobovski> EvanS: so, at least ubuntu sees the card, it just doesn't know what drivers to use
<Broam> if you leave out the grep, it shows you checking every file 1 by 1, with OK at the end
<seww_> "No DHCPOFFERS received", what is wrong?
<EvanS> bobovski: how can it not? i installed them through ubuntu
<Broam> Xerocide: Sorry I wasn't more help. I'd probably assume that something in your computer doesn't like how linux boots. Try turning off any "virus protection" setting in the BIOS?
<Broam> seww_: Your ethernet card isn't getting any response from your network. aRe you using a router?
<seww_> Broam, yes i am.
<DCR|> Do I leave "New size" which is in 76309 (MB) like that and increase "Free Space following by (MB)"?
<bobovski> EvanS: I had a card that wasn't being seen by the PCI bus. It sucked. Anyway, have you run iwconfig?
<Broam> seww: do you have other machines able to get DHCP offers?
<seww_> Broam, yes the one im sitting on right now is on the same network, except on XP
<jvai> hey peeps i'm ghost
<seww_> so i guess no.
<EvanS> bobovski: iwconfig says lo- no wireless extensions, and sit0- no wireless extensions
<Broam> DCR|: I would lower the new size by about 5-10 GB if you can spare it
<ardchoille42> How do I get the exact size of a directory?
<Broam> seww_: well obviously it works...
<Broam> seww_:  know what network card you're using in the box that can't see the network?
<seww_> Broam, yes the card is lit up in the back
<Broam> seww_: and what kind of router is it?
<Broam> seww_: was referring to your XP machine, since you happen to be talking to me. :)  glad the cable works, that's another point of failure taken care of.
<bobovski> EvanS: hurm. I'm out of my league then. I guess look through the forms for your card name, the appropriate chipset and edgy. Also, make sure you have the right drivers for your specific chipset as far as the wiki can tell you
<seww_> Broam, its a linksys router, linksys card WMP54G v.4.1 with a RT61 chipset.
<bobovski> EvanS: sorry, forums
<seww_> Broam, this system is a laptop on wireless to the same network.
<Broam> seww_: are you using a cable on the box that can't see anything?
<EvanS> nooo, not the forbidden wastelands
<bobovski> EvanS: hehe
<Broam> seww_: ok.  Does it connect in another OS?
<seww_> Broam, no its not connected at all except for wlan
<EvanS> thanks a ton anyway bobovski it means a lot to be paid attention to
<seww_> Broam, yes in XP
* Broam has a WRT54G, but wired all the way (WLAN disabled)
* J-_ ponders on what mail client to get/configure, thunderbird or evolution. What should I get? or is there another one that's better?
<Xenguy> ardchoille42: df -k .
<sid> SurfnKid: md5sum /dev/hdc; md5sum file.iso;
<Xenguy> ardchoille42: sorry du -k .
<Xenguy> ardchoille42: if you're in the dir
<sid> pppoe_dude: sure you can.
<DCR|> Broam: When you mean lower you mean put like 10gb on "Free Space"?
<Broam> seww: that rules out MAC filters and the like
<seww_> ok
<bobovski> EvanS: good luck. you should report how you got it working when you do
<Broam> DCR|:  yes.  You're going to use that new free space to make an EXT3 partition
<seww_> Broam, yeah i wanna beat it up too but then i need a 50ft cable instead
<EvanS> ok much thanks
<bobovski> EvanS: it's probably using the right wrapper
<conn> hi, I accidentally deleted /etc/samba/smb.conf, how do I regenerate it?
<pppoe_dude> sid, with one command and/or without having to recreate the iso image from the CD?
<Broam> seww_: What kinda wireless card are you using?
<seww_> Broam, its a linksys wpm54G v.4.1
<Broam> sid, pppoe_dude: the md5sums.txt (or whatever it is on the CD) is md5's of every other file on the CD
<sid> pppoe_dude: He can just download MD5SUMS from the place he got the .iso file if he already deleted it from his hard disk. It's only a few kb
<pppoe_dude> Broam, oh ok gotcha
<Broam> seww_: Hmm. (Oh, I thought you were referring for the router).  if you run iwconfig, do you get an interface?
<pppoe_dude> i didn't know every iso had an md5sum of each file
<J-_> is there anuthing better than thunderbird/evolution I can use, if not, which one should I use?
<seww_> Broam, yes i get two, wmaster0 and wlan0
<Broam> seww:_ a good sign, generally.  Are you using WPA/WEP or anything on the network?
<seww_> Broam, we are using WEP
<Broam> seww_: Hmm.
<seww_> Broam, yes its a bitch
<Broam> seww_: does the machine connect if you disable WEP? I understand that's not a permanent fix
<vladuz976> how can I get the audio from a dvd to mp3 ?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | seww_
<ubotu> seww_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seww_> Broam, i haven't tried that since there are 12 other ppl on the network
<seww_> oh please
<Broam> seww_: understandable
* Broam sighs. It is a family channel
<seww_> okok
<elcasey> bloody families
<Broam> Hey, I understand it's frustrating. Don't take it personally
<seww_> Broam, so yes. and how to get around this, i dont know.
<elcasey> :P
<seww_> no its cool
<Broam> seww_: thinking...
<Broam> I'm thinking that WEP keys may be inputted differently on *nix than in Windows, but I'm getting a teense out of my league here
<Broam> seww_: are you putting it in as a passphrase, or hex?
* Broam understands that hex is a pain.
<seww_> Broam, think its a passphrase
<DCR|> Broam: Do I create a new partinion, or use unallocated which is on 6gb?
<seww_> hold on
<Broam> DCR|: you can't use unallocated space, so make a new one using that
<seww_> Broam, its  10 hex
<ardchoille42> Xenguy, Thank you :)
<SurfnKid> sid: thx sorry was on the phone
<seww_> Broam, no passphrase
<adamonline45> The last 3 programs I've tried to uninstall have failed...  Is there something wrong with using "apt-get remove <program>"?
<DCR|> Broam: What do you recommenc I should fill out making a new partition using unallocated?
<Broam> DCR|: EXT3, take up the whole space. If you want to get fancy, leave some for a swap partition, but you can always make a swap file
* Broam runs to check the wiki on that one
<juano> adamonline45: how about using dpkg -r packagename
<juano> Broam: how do you make a swap file ?
<juano> Broam: never tried that one before
<Broam> seww_: Hmm. I'm trying to think here, I'd start looking in the forums, there might be someone who's done this before.  I have not
<DCR|> !EXT3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Broam> juano: looking it up...supposedly it's just as fast as a partition, but I've never done it
<Broam> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<juano> Broam: ahh :-) thanks
<seww_> Broam, i've looked all day and tried everything i can find... had to reinstall ubuntu a few hours ago
<Baddox> Would you recommend installing beryl with XGL or AIGLX?
<Broam> juano: that SwapFaq has the answer
<Broam> seww_: ugh. Trying to think
<juano> Broam: great ill have a look :)
<juano> Broam: thx
<seww_> Broam, yeah its cool, thx
<Broam> seww_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CrackingWEP
<Broam> that's the only WEP link I can find on the wiki
<DCR|> Broam: My maximun size is 7000MB, how much should I use? the whole thing?
<Broam> and I do have a taste for irony
<Xenguy> ardchoille42: yw
<seww_> Broam, i have the WEP key. i know what it is
<Broam> DCR|: That works, yes.  You could leave 512MB for Swap, but you can always add a swap file later if you think that might be too difficult
<Broam> seww_; I know. I just find that hilarious.  :)
<seww_> Broam, uhm ok
<Pelo> what is a WEP key ?
<adamonline45> juano: Thanks, but that doesn't work either.  It's like the uninstalls fail, the programs stop working, and there's still remnants =/
<Broam> seww_: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-use-wep-encryption-with-ubuntu-linux/
<DCR|> Broam: Filesystem should be linux-swap?
<Broam> Pelo: Wired Equivalent Privacy
<Broam> DCR: not on the big partition
<juano> adamonline45: mm.. are you sudoing it
<Broam> Pelo: of course, it's really not...
<juano> adamonline45: ?
<hubo> Pelo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy
<Broam> DCR: just for now, set up one big ext3 partition.
<DCR|> Ok
<Broam> DCR|: If I'm going above your head, don't hestitate to ask me to explain something. I'm moving quite fast here. :)
<adamonline45> juano: I'm root...
<DCR|> Hehe, I can see
<Broam> seww_: I think the easy way is a bit of a cop-out
<DCR|> Thanks a lot
<juano> adamonline45: ok
<Pelo> could one setup the home folder on a different drive just by making a symlink ?
<juano> adamonline45: and what error do you get while uninstalling a package ?
<seww_> Broam, cant even do it the easy way. not connected with that machine
<LiENUS> Pelo,
<Bugz__> Is there a way I can restore my ubuntu to an earlier time?
<LiENUS> you can mount a different drive to home
<Broam> Pelo: You might be able to do some work in /etc/fstab
<LiENUS> thats the preffered way
<seww_> and iwconfig wlan0 up didn't even work
* Broam partitions ext3 /, swap, and ext3 /home
<Broam> seww_: hmm.
<Pelo> I was just wondering how it was done,  thanks LiENUS  and Broam
<LiENUS> for suspend to work do i need more swap than i have ram or something?
<hubo> Pelo: ln -s /different/disk /home/pelo
<Bugz__> Broam is that for me?
<seww_> Broam, and i got a "No DHCPOFFERS received"
* Pelo can hardly beleive his questions are getting answered tonight 
<adamonline45> juano: usually something like "script returned error exit status 1"
<Broam> bugz_ No., the partition thing was for DCF|; I should stop using /me
<Bugz__> lol
<Bugz__> indeed
<Pelo> thanks hubo  I was just wondering IF
<Bugz__> quite confusing..
<juano> adamonline45: mm strange, i have never experienced that error, have you searched this in google?
<po0f> LiENUS: Yes, for hibernate/suspend-to-disk, swap should _at least_ equal RAM.
<DCR|> So in short here's what I'm doing:
<Broam> seww_: Hmm.  I wonder if your router reports connection attempts
<DCR|> Resize /dev/hda1 from 76309 to 69317
<DCR|> create primary partinio #1 (ext3, 7000mb) on dev/hda
<DCR|> Is this right?
<seww_> Broam good question
<Broam> DCR: looks good so far.  You're shrinking your Windows Partition (called hda1 here) and adding another partition for Ubuntu
<LiENUS> po0f, there should be a warning in the install
<LiENUS> i have 512mb swap and 1 gig ram :/
<DCR|> Yeah, thanks
<Broam> LiENUS: :(
<LiENUS> i figured since i had 1 gig of ram i didnt need copious amounts of swap
<LiENUS> hd is only 20 gig :/
<rafase282> hello
<LiENUS> wonder if parted can shrink xfs...
<Broam> seww_: there's also wifi-radar in universe
<Bugz__> Is there a way I can restore my ubuntu to an earlier time?
<zapd0s> Hi, how would you uninstall a DEB from your system?
<Bugz__> or some sort of point..
<seww_> Broam, can i get it without a connection?
<Broam> Bugz__:  like how?  Did you update something?
<Broam> seww_: it's universe, so it's not on the CD
<adamonline45> juano: Basically, here's the whole rundown...  I installed a LAMP server, decided I wanted thttpd instead of apache, uninstalled apache - got an error, and am riddled with apache files still.  Then I uninstalled thttpd to make way for the latest version (which I had to compile myself, way over my head ;) and now I still have 'thttpd' files everywhere! =O
<Bugz__> I screwed my video drivers up
<Broam> seww_: network mangler (ahem manager) might be in main
<seww_> Broam, so i cannot get it
<hubo> zapd0s: apt-get remove (--purge) packet.deb
<Bugz__> Ubuntu boots up, but the login screen is black
<seww_> Broam, already checked, its not
<Broam> seww_: not without 50-ft cable
<seww_> Broam, exactly
<rafase282> is there a didtribution of Linux that can be run in USB
* Broam thinks
<Bugz__> or somehow switch back to default settings/drivers..
<Bugz__> or something
<adamonline45> juano: I've not googled, I supposed this may be a common thing... I'll do that :)
<Broam> rafase282: DSL can survive in CompactFlash
<EvanS> is there a command for me to downgrade back to drake?
<Broam> bugz__:  This might be a bit overkill
<Bugz__> cuz I was using a program that my friend put on ubuntu that automaticly downloads and installs things for me called Automatix
<wellstevesays> Can anyone explain why I get this screen (http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/8959/picture1aq6.png) when I connect to my VNC
<Bugz__> and it did something with my VGA driver
<Broam> Bugz__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rafase282> I want to have Linux in my USB with graphic interfase
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Bugz__> Broam.. can you explain what that would do?
<Bugz__> oh crudd..
<Broam> Bugz__: It runs through a script that allows you to regenerate your xorg.conf file
<juano> adamonline45: mmm yea, you can find / -name "lamp*" try to erase those, or if you did this from source, try a make uninstall in make point
<seww_> Broam, so what do you think?
<Bugz__> :(
<EvanS> is there a command for me to downgrade back to drake? anyone??
<Broam> Bugz__:  It backs it up, though
<Bugz__> yay
<thoreauputic> EvanS: no really
<Broam> Bugz__: you may get lucky and find you don't need to do that, because whatever installed your video drivers
<thoreauputic> EvanS: I mean "not really"
<Broam> Bugz__: ALREADY made a backup
<Bugz__> I hope so.
<Bugz__> ill try that command you gave me in safe mode
<Broam> Bugz__:  open a terminal.  Go to /etc/X11
<Bugz__> hopefuly it will do the trick
<Broam> Bugz__:  and type ls
<EvanS> thoreauputic: so can you help me get my wifi working again? :P
<Broam> Bugz__: If you see 'xorg.conf.092387509872305' or something you have backups
<Bugz__> well I cant get into terminal.. I cant get into anything.. but I can use safe mode
<adamonline45> juano: anyway, trying to uninstall apache now says the program doesn't exist, and trying to uninstall thttpd will enter uninstall but exit 1...  Alright, I think I'll do that.
<thoreauputic> EvanS: downgrading would be a recipe for pain and suffering and dependency hell
<Broam> seww_: can you connect to any other wireless networks in the area?
<Bugz__> or recovery mode ***
<Broam> Bugz__: you mean the recovery mode?
<Broam> Bugz__:  Yeah, you can do it in there
<seww_> Broam, i can with XP. but they are all WEP encrypted
<juano> adamonline45: usually from source a make uninstall cleans out the files and uninstalls properly
<Bugz__> ok
<Broam> seww_:  ugh, thinking...
<Broam> Bugz__:  Here's a tip
<coach_z> hello, my c2d processor is only recognized as one processor...i have installed the 64bit version but cant figure out how to get it to recognize the second core
<EvanS> yeah, but my wifi worked in dapper drake and i haven't been able to get it working since upgrading =(
<Broam> Bugz__:  When you're done with recovery mode, type EXIT
<thoreauputic> EvanS: ncm43xx ? Do you know about cafuego's repos for firmware ?
<thoreauputic> um bcm*
<Broam> Bugz__: you'll do some more booting and pop into normal mode
<seww_> Broam, except for one net i think
<adamonline45> juano alright, I'll try that for the thttpd I just tried to install without uninstalling the previous version successfully first =)  hehheh...
<EvanS> thoreauputic: no idea what what you said means, so i guess i don't, lol
<seww_> Broam, yeah there's one unsecure
<Broam> seww_: Give it a shot, I guess.
<juano> adamonline45: heh , sure
<EvanS> the only word i caught was firmware
<seww_> Broam, ok
<adamonline45> juano: thanks for the help...
<Broam> Bugz__: to test to see if your reconfigure worked, type "startx"
<juano> adamonline45: no problem :-), anytime
<eieiu> anyone know how to search for multiple items in the craigslist search?
<Broam> Bugz__: but ONLY do that in recovery mode.  GDM handles starting X for you
<thoreauputic> EvanS: you have bcm43xx right?
<EvanS> thoreau: what is bcm43xx?
<Broam> DCR|: how's the partition going?
<hubo> mounting nfs with 6.06 causes nautils to freeze if server is down. what mount -t nfs options would you recommend?
<Bugz__> Broam.. ok slow things down a bit.. I see the xorg.conf_back_numbers
<Bugz__> now what?
<Broam> Bugz__: Good.
<Broam> Bugz__:  the numbers will be dates and times.  Find the most recent one
<thoreauputic> EvanS: broadcom wifi card driver
<Bugz__> theres only one
<task0> hello all, how can i change the default date format to DD/MM/YYYY ????????
<Broam> seww_:  if the unsecure works, even a little bit, it's a WEP issue.  If not, it's the wificard
<EvanS> thoreau: how can i tell whether i have it or not?
<Broam> task0: I think that's locale settings
<thoreauputic> EvanS: maybe I confused you with someone else
<Broam> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<seww_> Broam, hmmm ok...
<dallingham> I'm having a problem with a qlogic fibre channel card. I get a message that the firmware cannot be loaded (/lib/firmware/qla2400_fw.bin), but the file exists.  Any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<thoreauputic> EvanS: what card are you using ?
<task0> Broam, will look
<EvanS> i'm using a d link DWL-G650M
<LiENUS> dallingham, you sure you have valid firmware?
<Broam> task0: Someday I'm going to swap to ISO 8601 :)
<DCR|> Broam: I need you here
<Broam> seww_: I think I need to hit google. Hard
<dallingham> It was what shipped with the 6.10 kernel
<DCR|> :P
<Broam> DCR|: I'm listening
<thoreauputic> EvanS: ah, sorry - someone else had problems with the Broadcom card
* Broam fires up BurningDog
<coach_z> can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize the second core on my Core 2 Duo?
<Bugz__> everybody needs Broam.. he's like.. helping 10 people at once..
<seww_> Broam, haha gl
<Bugz__> lmao thats what I call multi-tasking!
<EvanS> thoreau: does this mean you can't help me? :\
<Broam> I'll do my best, until my girlfriend comes over and starts kissing me
<Broam> then you're all in trouble. :P
<Bugz__> LMAO!
<LiENUS> dallingham,  generally kernels dont ship with firmware...
<thoreauputic> EvanS: probably :)
<Bugz__> will we see you again Broam?
<Bugz__> your excellent help
<Broam> I hope!
<LiENUS> hence the loading from /lib/firmware
<thoreauputic> EvanS: what is the problem? What are the errors?
<hubo> coach_z: what's your current kernel? is it a smp?
<magix> Hey is anyone running a VNC server?
<Broam> Bugz__: Okay.  Now for the fun part
<LiENUS> nm i am mistaken...
<EvanS> well, i have the driver installed into ndiswrapper, it's just not working
<dallingham> LiENUS: This is a fresh install.
<Broam> Bugz__:  using sudo
<Bugz__> ok
<LiENUS> apparently they do include firmware...
<seww_> Broam, i dont think its working
<thoreauputic> magix: I'm sure someone somehwere is...
<EvanS> it won't enable the card i guess
<coach_z> hubo im not sure really, how i check that
<Broam> Bugz__:  mv xorg.conf.lastest-back-file xorg.conf
<seww_> Broam, it seems like its activating but nothing seems to happen
<thoreauputic> !anyone| magix
<ubotu> magix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bugz__> so thats: sudo mv xorg.conf.lastest-back-file xorg.conf
<Broam> Bugz__: : This will take your working configuration and overwrite your current non-working configuration
<Bugz__> ??
<Broam> Bugz__:  yes
<hubo> coach_z: uname -a
<dallingham> LiENUS: The error message was looking in /lib/firmware, but the code was in /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic. I copied it to /lib/firmware, but it did not help.
<Broam> seww_: no DHCP?
<thoreauputic> EvanS: sorry, I haven't used ndiswrapper
<seww_> Broam, i dont know. but nothing seems to work
<EvanS> oh, ok thanks anyway
<Broam> seww_: I'd almost ask you to install wpa_supplicant but it's only gonna end in tears
<bluefox83> !media players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Bugz__> ok it seems like it didnt do anything, however no errors
* Broam has not used wpa_supplicant
<coach_z> hubo: 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT
<thoreauputic> EvanS: I have a native driver for my iBook ( Broadcom etc)
<magix> Would VNC be hard to install on ubuntu for a linux noobie?
<EvanS> unless there's another method of getting it to work
<Broam> Bugz__: are you on a different computer, or the same one?
<seww_> Broam, ok i might... or just say bye bye to ubuntu and go with XP
<Bugz__> same one
<hubo> Signoff: ramiro (Client Quit)
<hubo> <dallingham> LiENUS: The error message was looking in /lib/firmware, but the
<hubo> +code was in /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic. I copied it to /lib/firmware, but
<hubo> +it did not help.
<hubo> <Broam> seww_: no DHCP?
<hubo> <thoreauputic> EvanS: sorry, I haven't used ndiswrapper
<hubo> *** bluefox83 (n=bluefox@dynamic-acs-24-239-249-234.zoominternet.net) has
<hubo> +joined channel #ubuntu
<hubo> *** mi|house (n=milhouse@70.51.15.58) has joined channel #ubuntu
<LiENUS> ?
<hubo> <seww_> Broam, i dont know. but nothing seems to work
<thoreauputic> magix: vnc is already there - see the terminal server app under internet
<hubo> <EvanS> oh, ok thanks anyway
<Broam> seww_: I hate to see you give up...
<LiENUS> wth?
<hubo> <Broam> seww_: I'd almost ask you to install wpa_supplicant but it's only gonna
<hubo> +end in tears
<hubo> <bluefox83> !media players
<hubo> <ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet,
* Broam waves at hubo
<hubo> +Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video
<bluefox83> wtf O.o
<hubo> +players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ference.at]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<seww_> Broam, yeah i dont want too either but its getting too much. been sitting here trying to get it to work all day
<LiENUS> weird
<dallingham> LiENUS: The odd thing is if I remove the model (rmmod) and reload it (modprobe), the card returns to life.
<thoreauputic> !paste | hubo
<ubotu> hubo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bugz__> what is a hubo?
<Bugz__> is that like a hobo?
<tracy> anyone know a good version of something msn like? other than amsn..
<Broam> Bugz__: some dude
<DCR|> Broam: So it finished resizing, and now it's asking me: "Select which partitions you want to use for your new instalation and where you want to mount them" So the default right now goes like this:
<DCR|> Mounting Point         size                                          Partition                                                           Reformat
<DCR|> /media/hda1            68gb                Partition 1 Disc  IDE/ATA 1 (primary)  [hda1]                                  [] 
<DCR|> /                               7gb                  Partition 2 Disc IDE/ATA  1 (primary) [hda2]                                   [*] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ference.at]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Bugz__> oh
<Broam> seww_: well, always try again another day...hmm
<Broam> SH scripts that set up WPA...
<seww_> Broam, maybe, maybe not
<Broam> DCR:  pick hda2, mount it as /
<Bugz__> Broam: anyways.. ill restart ubuntu and see if its fixed.
<Broam> DCR|: pick hda2, mount it as /
<Bugz__> Broam: is there a command for terminal to restart?
<Broam> Bugz__: ok.  I'll be here
<Broam> Bugz__: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace restarts X...
<Broam> Bugz__: Ctrl-Alt-Del, unless you turn it off, restarts the whole machine
<Bugz__> Well.. im on ChatZilla on another pc.. my ubuntu is next to me
<hubo> i am really sorry, hit the wrong key; sorry!
<Broam> Bugz__: You could also try sudo gdm --restart but I haven't had a ton of luck
<DCR|> Broam: I don't get it, sorry, what do I need to change on the table I showed you?
<coach_z> hubo: that was a heck of a sign off....did you get my kernel version?
<Broam> DCR|: your windows partition is fine as /media/hda1.  You may not want to mount it, but you can
<Broam> DCR|: hda2 is already going to be mounted as /
<Broam> DCR|: make sure that hda1 is not going to be formatted.  I'm pretty sure that's the case now, but double-check
<Bugz__> WOW!!
<Bugz__> IT WORKED!!
<Bugz__> Thankyou thankyou thankyou Broam
<Bugz__> your a life-saver
<Broam> Bugz__: that's why programs make backups. :)
<DCR|> BUt hda2 should get formatted right?
<Broam> DCR|:  yes
<Bugz__> and thats why your going to stay forever and ever to help us nubs.. right?
* Broam is 1 for 2
<Broam> I'm a nub too in a lot of ways
<Bugz__> haha.. sure ya are..
<Broam> that's the great thing about Free Software.  Always something new to learn
<Bugz__> :P
<Broam> hey seww_ you alive
<cablesm102> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<seww_> Broam yeah
<cablesm102> damn
<Bugz__> well instead of messing with my settings to try and get my ubuntu working great.. instead ill ask you..
<cablesm102> forgot the /
<seww_> Broam for another 20
<Bugz__> my nVidia sound doesnt work.. any ideas?
<Broam> cat /proc/driver/driverloader/<iface>/capabilities
<Bugz__> ubuntu detects it though..
<Broam> I have no clue if that works in ubuntu
<Broam> seww_: I'm way off in lala land now
<DCR|> Broam: This is right, right?
<seww_> Broam, oh thats fine. im leaving soon anyways.
<Broam> DCR|:  HDA1, 60GB or so, not formatted, mount has /media/hda1
<DCR|>   The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<DCR|>      partition #2 of /dev/hda as ext3
<Broam> DCR|: HDA2, 7GB, formatted, mount as /
<Broam> DCR|: looks right to me
<DCR|> Alright ;)
<Broam> seww_: Sorry. I'm not finding all that much.  The forums may be more help.  I'm sorry I'm not much help on this...I've always been a fan of "run it unsecure and use VPN over top"
<Bugz__> My friend that got me into ubuntu, told me that nVidia should of automaticly worked with ubuntu..
<DCR|> It's now installing :D Thanks a lot Broam I appreaciate it
<DCR|> WOAH
<Broam> Bugz__:  it should, but that doesn't mean there's no bumps in the road. :)  What card you have?
<DCR|> Error
<Broam> DCR|: ?
<seww_> Broam, you're fine. it helped a lil
<Broam> *ears perk up*
<DCR|> You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space. Enabling swap space is recommended so that the system can make better use of the available physical memory, and so that it behaves better when physical memory is scarce. You may experience installation problems if you do not have enough physical memory.
<Broam> oh yeah that
<Broam> DCR|: Remember how I mentioned swap before?
<Bugz__> its the nVidia.. I dont know much about the card though.. any commands for more information?
<DCR|> Yea Kinda
<Broam> Bugz__: hmm
<DCR|> You said I can do it later correct?
<cablesm102> Bugz__, you need help with Nvidia?
<Broam> DCR|:  Yes, if you want.  However, if you want to do it now, I can try to walk you through it a bit
<Bugz__> yessum
<DCR|> Is it complicated?
<LiENUS> oi
<LiENUS> here goes dist-upgrade
<Broam> DCR|:  shouldn't be
* Broam wishes LiENUS luck
<DCR|> Alright let's do it
<Bugz__> iv been to the forums, no luck, been looking at complicated webpages, and no luck..
<Bugz__> so im here now..
<cablesm102> Bugz__, what stage are you at in the process?
<LiENUS> its finished dling
<LiENUS> and its upgrading now
<Broam> DCR|: Okay...
<Bugz__> stage?
<DCR|> So I'm going to click "Go back" instead oc "continue
<Broam> DCR|: yes
<DCR|> Um crap
<Broam> DCR|: take that 7GB partition you ma
<Bugz__> ugh.. Im a noob at ubuntu.. installed a fresh copy from live-cd.. I think its Edgy FT or something.
<cablesm102> Bugz, have you tried anything yet, or are you just here for instructions?
<Broam> de
<DCR|> I clicked Go back, and the installation closed
<Bugz__> iv tried ALOT..
<DCR|> Shall I start it again?
<Bugz__> so I dont know if iv made it any worse or not..
<Broam> DCR|: yes.
<cablesm102> Bugz, I can help you with installing Nvidia drivers if that's what you need.
<Bugz__> Im not sure what I need..
<Bugz__> my hard-ware is detected via lspci -v
<Broam> cablesm102: I would try to figure out what card Bugz__ has
<Bugz__> and the aplay -l command
<jimmygoon> How do I get jEdit to recognize my new fonts I installed?
<cablesm102> Bugz__, private chat?
<Bugz__> sure
<coach_z> can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize the second core on my Core 2 Duo?   kernel version: 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT
<Broam> coach_z: 64-bit kernel works on core2duo?
<Broam> DCR|: Did you lose your new partition, or do you still have it?
<DCR|> I have to check.. I'm doing the first steps right now
<Broam> DCR|: ok
<coach_z> Broam: yea, it is booted up right now
<jimmygoon> any thoughts anyone?
<DCR|> Broam: I still got them
<blanky> ey guys, if I have lots of zip files (only zip files) in a directory on my site, can i download all of them in one go using wget -r http://mysite.com/thefolder/ ?
<Broam> jimmygoon: Do othe rprograms pick up your new fonts?
<jimmygoon> yes. I'm using it right now in xchat
<Broam> blanky: I would believe so, wget does some really nifty things
<jimmygoon> but it doens't show up in jedit
<DCR|> Broam: What's next? Do I stay on the partinion table?
<blanky> Broam: I know, I was asking if that's how you do it, heh
<Broam> jimmygoon: I bet there's some font cache or something involved... check the docs?
<Broam> blanky: I'm a little fuzzy on wget. I thought if you were asking if it's possible :)
<jimmygoon> I've been googling...
<blanky> Broam: oh haha
<Broam> DCR|: I want you to take that 7GB partition and resize it to 6GB
<Broam> DCR|: your new one
* Broam sticks another CD in sound juicer
* Broam is getting kissed...
<cablesm102> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<markus_uw> hi, i'm having some trouble with my wireless NIC, it's using an atheros AR5006X chipset, and the google hits say I need to compile the new madwifi from source. I'm not very comfortable compiling stuff, so I was wondering if anyone had an idea when/if someone's put these drivers in a debian package somewhere
<cablesm102> !sound | cablesm102
<ubotu> cablesm102: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<task0> Broam, still there?
<Broam> task0: Yeah, it was touch and go for a bit there
<DCR|> Broam: Got it, it's pending, I need to click forward so it can take effect, so do I need to do anything else on the partitions table, or should I click fordward so it can take effect?
<Broam> DCR|: you're not done yet
<Broam> DCR|: you have about 1GB unallocated now, right?
<DCR|> Yea
<task0> Broam, i ONLY want to change the everithing exect the messages language
<task0> how can i do that?
<Broam> DCR|: make a second new partition
<Broam> task0: Just the date format? Nothing else?
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there some deb repo from where i can just apt-get install the newest openoffice version?
<task0> Broam, no, everithing execpt the interface
<Broam> DCR|: use the full 1GB
<DCR|> Broam: Ok, as "Primary partition and ext3?
<Broam> task0: Hmm...thinking
<task0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Broam> DCR|: primary's fine, sure...but make this one swap
<malnilion> I'm having a problem where if one program is outputting audio (or is somehow tying up my audio driver or something), I cannot get audio from another program.  Is there any way to fix this?
<task0> Broam, is the same thing there with portuguese, but with spanish...
<Broam> task0: what language do you want to use?
<task0> but i cant make it
<task0> es_ar
<DCR|> Broam: "linux-swap"
<DCR|> ?
<task0> but i want the itnerface in english
<Broam> DCR|: that's the one
<DCR|> Alright
<DCR|> Ok, added
<Broam> task0: you ran dpkg-reconfigure localeconf?
<Broam> DCR|: ok. Now you have the following:
<Broam> DCR|: hda1, NTFS, no format, mount as /media/hda1
<Broam> DCR|: hda2, ext3, format, mount as /
<Broam> DCR|: hda3, swap, swap
<Bugz__> ok Broam
<task0> Broam, yes, but i get confused in the LC_ part...
<DCR|> Yup!
<Bugz__> still no luck
<sysdoc> Anyone have any documents on how to config Ubuntu with a Tab?let PC
<task0> Broam, i have to select thing that i want to change or things i want to keep?
<Broam> Bugz__: you mean using the binary nvidia drivers? I don't use those unfortunately
<Broam> task0: Hmm. I'm going to run this command to
<Broam> too
<Bugz__> OK I have an nVidia card..
<Bugz__> how do I find the information about that card?
<Bugz__> via device manager possibly?
<Broam> Bugz__: yes
<Broam> task0: installing localeconf now
<cablesm102> Bugz, specify that it's an Nvidia SOUND card
<Broam> task0: I'm going to try
<cablesm102> !sound | Bugz__
<ubotu> Bugz__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Broam> task0:  to do it here
<DCR|> Broam: The swap, should it be formatted?
<Broam> Bugz__: OH , it's a SOUND card?
<Bugz__> Device: MCP51 High Definition Audio and its a PCI device..
<Bugz__> indeedy
<Broam> DCR|: I don't think it makes a difference, take the default
<Rly> hi, anyone who can helping me installing ubuntu for the first time?
<Bugz__> sorry.. I didnt know nVidia made video cards..
<DCR|> Alright
<Broam> Bugz__: they're actually more known for video cards :)
<Bugz__> ooops.. im sorry..
<Broam> Bugz__: it's fine, I made an assumption :)
<cablesm102> Bugz__, they mostly make video cards and motherboards... probably you've got motherboard integrated sound by them
<Broam> task0: okay, I'm running dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<cablesm102> !sound | Bugz__
<ubotu> Bugz__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Broam> task0: What's the confusing part?
<Bugz__> I think so.. should I specify its a laptop too?
<Rly> hi, anyone who can helping me installing ubuntu for the first time?
<cablesm102> Rly, any problems?
<Bugz__> and ALSA IS selected..
<Broam> Rly: I'm walking someone else through.  We can help you out
<task0> Broam, PM?
<cablesm102> Bugz__, look at the page Ubotu sent you
<Bugz__> and iv tried those pages.. with still no luck
<cablesm102> Rly, sure
<Broam> task0: I'm registered, go ahead
<cablesm102> Rly, pm?
<juano> Rly: hi yea sure
* Broam usually doesn't like pm
<DCR|> Broam: Bad idea, you're getting tons of PM's now lol
<Bugz__> LOL
<Bugz__> But, as I was saying.. I tried those Sound pages.. with no luck..
<homerj`> well, this works out well enough
<Bugz__> ALSA IS enabled, and ubuntu IS detecting my sound-card.. but no sound..
* homerj` installed Ubuntu on an iBook
<task0> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bugz__> even after I fix my sound problem.. I still have yet to fix another problem.. with my wireless card.
<carl> Is it possible to install mplayer on ubuntu
<carl> ?
<coach_z> can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize the second core on my Core 2 Duo?   kernel version: 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT.....i know i keep asking but i had to RMA 3 motherboards to get this thing working and now it isnt even working
<juano> carl: sure
<witless> in xchat2, why in the world isn't there an "ignore" option available when you right click on someone's nick?
<carl> I neetd to play wmv files
<homerj`> Bugz_what wifi card?
<homerj`> I just got an Airport Extreme to work
<Bugz__> uhm.. I think its a Winbond
<juano> carl: yea, you need wmv support first, you should get win32codecs
<homerj`> hmmm...
<homerj`> dunno on that one
<carl> apt-get install mplayer?
<homerj`> I had two working
<homerj`> an amtel something, and the ae
<thoreauputic> witless: umm, there is
<juano> carl: yes, enable universe and multi-verse
<juano> carl: i think they are on those repos
<thoreauputic> witless: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<witless> thoreauputic: nope.  not on mine.
<witless> xchat2
<Bugz__> its an Unknown device inside my MCP51 PCI Bridge slot..
<Bugz__> why is it Unknown?
<juano> carl: also sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<carl>  juano> how to enable universe and multi--verse
<juano> carl: run synaptic
<juano> carl: settings ---> repos
<thoreauputic> witless: xchat 2.6 ? which version? I have the dapper version here
<cablesm102> coach_z, why in the world are you using an AMD kernel for your Core 2 Duo?
<Broam> DCR|: nah, only one person
<juano> carl: then check the boxes from the first tab
<Bugz__> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bugz__> !wireless card
<juano> carl: after that click close, and then reload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bugz__> hmm
<sysdoc> !tablet pc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet pc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> juancgt: it's w32codecs, and they aren't in the official repos
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<sysdoc> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coach_z> cablesm102: im quite new to all this didnt know which one to download
<witless> thoreauputic: 2.6.6 in edguy
<Bugz__> !tabletpc
<witless> edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabletpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> coach_z, are you using Edgy or Dapper?
<Broam> cablesm102: Because for some reason 64-bit kernel boots on core2duo.  It may not be just AMD anymore
<juano> thoreauputic: yea w32codecs
<coach_z> cablesm102: dapper
<thoreauputic> witless: and this is xchat, not xchat-gnome, right?
<juano> carl: w32codecs not win32codecs
<cablesm102> Broam, wouldn't the 686 SMP kernel work better for him?
<witless> thoreauputic: right
<thoreauputic> juano: see ubotu above for the repo
<cablesm102> coach_z, try installing the package linux-686-smp.
<Broam> cablesm102: Yeah, worth a shot
<juano> thoreauputic: yep, not for me i got them , for carl :)
<Broam> cablesm102: He can always remove them later
<Bugz__> hey Broam.. do you know much about Wireless cards?
<thoreauputic> witless: hmm - can't check then - I am running dapper on this box
<cablesm102> coach_z, use the command "sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp"
* Broam switches half of his interface to Argentinian Spanish
<DCR|> 80% :D
<juano> !w32codecs | carl
<holycow> any sudo experts around?  i'm trying to give certain users sudo priviledges ONLY to certain binaries ... your_user_name ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter for example simply doesn't work
<ubotu> carl: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Broam> Bugz__:  don't use 'em
<holycow> any tips?
<Bugz__> I see..
<Broam> holycow: try groups?
<coach_z> cablesm102: i tried doing that before but it was failing probably bc i was using apt-get
<holycow> Broam, well i can give users full sudo access ... but nothing seem sto work for specific binaries
<thoreauputic> holycow: has the user logged out since you made the changes?
<holycow> Broam, any samples of giving groups sudo access to specific binaries?
<Broam> holycow: well I know that on other systems certain groups can run shutdown.
<holycow> thoreauputic, yeah
<cablesm102> coach_z, the nice thing about Edgy is it detects what kernel to use automatically
<Broam> holycow: Lemme dig around...
<holycow> Broam, yeah thats no problem i found that one
<holycow> it doesn't work
<thoreauputic> holycow: odd - you used visudo and there were no syntax errors?
<cablesm102> coach_z, i'd remove the amd kernel and try using the package linux-686-smp
<holycow> thoreauputic, i will tripple check on the logout but yup.  and yeah visudo only
<Asc> I'm trying to get mplayer to play css-d DVD files.  I have the library (libdvdcss2 I think) installed, and vlc can play it, but mplayer can't.  Do I need to recompile with a libdvdcss2 dev library?
<coach_z> cablesm102: ill try doing that, and if it is a no go....i guess ill go get edgy.....this computer is solely a Folding@home machine so i just need something that is not going to crash
<Broam> holycow, thoreauputic: I'm a bit above my head, but maybe there's a setuid or setgid, or sticky bit that needs to be set?
<Bugz__> CRUD-HOPPERS!!.
<Bugz__> sorry.. got angry..
<Bugz__> x.X
<holycow> Broam, shouldn't thats sorta the point of sudo i think
<thoreauputic> Broam: i don't know, to be honest - but I doubt it
<White_Lightning> beryl issue, no one in that chan is helping, hopefully you guys can, how do I fix the XFree86-DRI missing on display :0.0
<coach_z> cablesm102:  "Couldnt find any package whose name or description matched "linux-686-smp" no packages will be installed, upgradedd oor removed
<White_Lightning> I've ran through the installing of proper drivers
<cablesm102> coach_z, hmm...
<Broam> holycow: true
<holycow> thoreauputic, let me define 'not working' - it insists the passwd is wrong
<White_Lightning> but still getting that error and all the things on the net tell you to "fix it" but doing the same thing I've been running the whole time
<coach_z> cablesm102: i dont need the cd in do i?
<thoreauputic> coach_z: in edgy, smp is enabled by default
<cablesm102> coach_z, run sudo aptitude update and try again
<Broam> holycow: you didn't do anything funny with the root user did you?
<holycow> thoreauputic, and i really don't care about the nopasswd part actually ... having them be prompted for pass is fine
<Bugz__> I thought ubuntu was supose to "just work"
<thoreauputic> holycow: it is asking for a password?
<holycow> Broam, this is ubuntu not debian, i scream at users here that insist on using root :)
<coach_z> cablesm102 that didnt work
<lavid> this might be better suited for the forums, but i'll give it a shot here: My laptop has both onboard and external video (intel GMA and nvidia go 7400) which i can switch between by toggling a switch upon booting up. If I install the nvidia drivers (proprietary) I can't get opengl hardware acceleration when I use the intel card. I make sure I get a display by running a script to switch between 2 xorg.conf files, but what commands s
<Broam> holycow: i'm on gNewSense, shh don't tell anyone
<Bugz__> o.0 I might be misleading but I think its a rather bit of a headache for plug-n-pray devices..
<coach_z> bugz_ : macs 'just work'
<DCR|> Broam: It's done, I have to reboot now, so brb
<Broam> DCR|: see you soon!
<holycow> thoreauputic, yep! ... on both nopasswd and (all) options ... i'm not really dead set on nopasswd as i said, a prompt is fine actually
<holycow> Broam, shame on you >_>
<thoreauputic> Broam: most Ubuntites are in sympathy with GnewSense i think :)
* holycow googles that up again but is pretty sure its a stupid idea
<cablesm102> coach_z, have you edited your sources.list at all?
<holycow> ohhhh non freeness
<thoreauputic> holycow: is this just so that the firestarter GUI will fire up on login? You know that isn't necessary, right?
<holycow> ah thats fine.
<Bugz__> sympathy.. isnt that like being depressed over something.. or more of an emotional state afflicted on another being??
<coach_z> cablesm102: no
<Broam> Did I miss anything?
<holycow> thoreauputic, no thatas just an example, what i cant figure out is WHY REGULAR USERS cant modify time/date and setup networking
<holycow> it frankly is mind boggling
<cablesm102> coach_z, I have no idea why that's not installing...
<holycow> why use a computer if you can't change that
<holycow> makes sense on a server, not a desktop
<holycow> thoreauputic, so i just need users to sudo with pass to time-admin and network-admin
<thoreauputic> holycow: time/date is system wide and so is networking - why would users be allowed to change either?
<coach_z> cablesm102:  i need to run out so im going to download edgy while i am out....what version should i download?
<holycow> thoreauputic, server versus single user desktop
<holycow> think about it :)
<totall_6_7> firestarter works weather the gui is in the system tray or not
<Broam> thoreauputic: I don't ask the questions, I just answer them
<decoherence> they call it gksu
<decoherence> get used to it
<cablesm102> cocah_z, only one version...
<cablesm102> coach_z, Edgy Eft is Ubuntu v 6.10
<Broam> decoherence: I thikn it's gksudo actually
<thoreauputic> holycow: on a single user desktop would the user not be in sudoers?
<cablesm102> maybe 6.10.1
<uRblong2us> hi
<cablesm102> not sure
<holycow> thoreauputic, so let me turn the question around ... have you ever given specific users su access to specific binaries?
<Broam> hello
<holycow> thoreauputic, oh god no, are you kidding?
<whonicca> when a sudo apt-get update is done, should a aptitude update also be done or do they use the same database
<Broam> whonicca: same database
<Bugz__> grrrrr!!! ubuntu can just roll-over-and die..
<jevangelo> what input does apt-get need to install helix server?
<holycow> thoreauputic, the one thing NO ONE TELLS NEWBIES here is that running as sudoer is like running windows as admin
<holycow> my god
<Broam> Bugz__: but then it rolled back
* Bugz__ pets his ubuntu.. I didnt mean it..
<thoreauputic> holycow: the answer is no :) I only know about it in theory :) Ignore me :)
<holycow> do you know what the average password length is for anyone here?
<holycow> i bet its like under 4 characters if that
<Broam> 8?
<whonicca> Broam, so a sudo apt-get update is the same as doing sudo aptitude update
<Broam> whonicca: Yep
<whonicca> cool
<holycow> i mean c'mon ... we don't even prompt the user to create an 'admin' account which is what a sudo is ... and a restricted account which is what they should run as
<Broam> whonicca: Synaptic's update is the same thing too.
<holycow> just wait until the first exploit
<Bugz__> 6
<whonicca> cool
<Broam> holycow: well
<whonicca> nice to have everything in sync =)
<holycow> thoreauputic, okay coolio :) i appreciate they help dude
<uRblong2us> hi I can't join yahoo chats with GAIM
<uRblong2us> :-(
<thoreauputic> holycow: ah, in a work situation of course sudo is a different issue
<Broam> whonicca: whether you use apt-get or aptitude or synaptic or adept or any other front-end, it's the same system. What you use is generally a matter of personal choice.  I'm fond of aptitude myself
<holycow> thoreauputic, i disagree, its no different at home
<holycow> its simply ignoring security
<holycow> i my self run as restricted
<whonicca> Broam, same here
<holycow> just wait till helpfull bash scripts start appearing tha tpeople click on and they start getting prompted for a pass thinking oh okay i do this all day long
<holycow> instant rootkit
<Bugz__> isnt that a matter of opinion holycow?
<Broam> holycow: yes, but all that access will be logged, at least the first few steps
<thoreauputic> holycow: I merely meant that if only one user ( the person who installed Ubuntu) uses the box, sudo is not an issue - in a family it is, of course - or in a shared house etc
<marquivon> Hello. For the past few days I'm trying to install Ubuntu via the Netboot Kernel. I'd setup a local repository using apt-mirror, also tried using the files in the Alternate install ISO CD, but it requires packages which are not available in either
<Bugz__> marq, what version are you trying to install?
<marquivon> 6.10 edgy
<Bugz__> You downloaded it from the ubuntu home page?
<thoreauputic> holycow: every home needs a sysadmin ;p
<holycow> thoreauputic, i really really think running as serverly underpriviledged user is a requirement ... but as bugz_ sure there might be room to disagree
<decoherence> what helpful bash scripts?
<Broam> ...
<decoherence> there aren't any, except on the ubuntu forums
<thoreauputic> holycow: I don't think we disagree actually
<decoherence> oh right this is ubuntu channel. oops
<holycow> thoreauputic, heh ... i would say we need to really stop telling people that it is okay to act as a sysadmin when they are not qualified
<uRblong2us> yo guys I can't connect to chat in yahoo with GAIM
<uRblong2us> help
<Bugz__> Id say the easiest way to install ubuntu is to download the Live-CD from the ubuntu home-page, and install the ISO to a disk. and then install it from the Live-CD
<holycow> thoreauputic, me neither
<uRblong2us> c'mon what the hell is wrong?
<KDan> something keeps resetting my server's clock to be in the wrong time zone? any thoughts?
<marquivon> Bugz__, Yes I did. I even used us.archive.ubuntu.com to make a mirror of main, restricted, main/debian-installer
<KDan> keeps moving back about 13 hours into the past
<Bugz__> and what was the problem?
<holycow> so back to my q ... i'm fishing for any help here!  anyone familiar with sudo under dapper?
<thoreauputic> holycow: well, if they actually install Ubuntu they become a sysadmin by default
<thoreauputic> holycow: in a way
<jevangelo> can helix be installed through apt-get?
<marquivon> Bugz__, I'm trying to install it on 8 of my machines and none of them has CD Drive.
<jevangelo> helix server?
<holycow> thoreauputic, thats EXACTLY the problem.  exactly.
<Bugz__> That could be a problem..
<decoherence> somewhat. you're trying to allow unrestricted access to programs for a user?
<holycow> thoreauputic, we keep on pushing ocmputers on users like dealers push crack
<thoreauputic> holycow: OK - but how would you avoid that?
<Bugz__> the Live-CD I used was meant for the CD-ROM Drive
<tonyyarusso> Anybody have a SIP account and a webcam?  I need to test Ekiga for a screenshot for Herd 3 release notes.
<Bugz__> im not sure how you would go about booting the Live-CD without a cd drive..
<holycow> thoreauputic, i haven't figured out how to merge responsibility with freedom to buy
<Broam> Bugz__: there are ways. They scare me.
<holycow> maybe a big shiny sticker should be sent out to everyone :)
<thoreauputic> holycow: you and everyone else :)
<Bugz__> LOL.. indeed Broam
<marquivon> Yes. By CD it is very convenient. I thought that mounting the ISO would provide me all the packages
<thoreauputic> holycow: maybe we need a license to run a computer ;p
<holycow> thoreauputic, maybe offering cheap sysadmin courses online is a middle ground.  we go okay buy it, but here is a warning: until you become a qualified sysadmin your screwed
<Broam> jevangelo: if you find a repository that has .deb files for Ubuntu, then you can add that repository (I forget how exactly, it's a two-step process)
<terapicodave_> Hi, i'm trying to compile ndiswrapper but got this error here: http://rafb.net/p/TzGGWa70.html
<Bugz__> no by mounting the ISO will just temporary mount it to a fictitious drive
<Bugz__> however.. the live-cd is RAN on boot
<CyberCod> Help people, I'm about to tear my hair out!
<holycow> thoreauputic, that goes against the 'freedom' thing, yeah i used to actually feel that way
<thoreauputic> holycow: right :)
<Bugz__> your ISO fictitious image wouldnt be on boot, now would it?
<Broam> CyberCod: Tell us about your problems
<Arrick> hey, what do I type in terminal to get the specs of a box?
<marquivon> No, but if copy the netboot kernel on my USB Disk, install grub on the same and boot using the USB Disk
<decoherence> lshw | less
<Bugz__> That could work..
<thoreauputic> holycow: I agree that it's a worry - so many people are now installing Ubuntu and popping up with "how can I run as root all the time?"
<Bugz__> but the packages I used from Synaptic
<thoreauputic> :(
<Bugz__> AFTER I got ubuntu installed
<marquivon> So i'll be able to boot. I have even used the ubuntu-mirrors to do the installation
<drew2x> I'm having a weird problem. Roadrunner internet went down today, it finally came back up but i can no longer connect to the internet on my ubuntu pc. My iBook connects fine so i know the internet is back up
<CyberCod> Broam, I'm finishing an installation of Ubuntu Edgy on an older gateway with an integrated AC-Link Voice modem... I can't get the modem to work, and there's hardly any documentation to be had on the web, and none at all for linux
<Arrick> decoherence, was that for me?
<Bugz__> Broam, might be able to help you marquivon.
<holycow> thoreauputic, just watching the sorts of questions on forums and here, i shake my head sometimes
<kota> I feel so stupid now.
<kota> :(
<Broam> CyberCod: This is going to drive you nuts, then. Happen to know the chipset in that thing?
<holycow> i really wonder if we are doing them a favour at all
<marquivon> thanks Bugz__
<thoreauputic> holycow: indeed, so do I
<Bugz__> lol..
<Broam> Bugz__: Hmm.
<Broam> marquivon: I'm trying to think...
* Bugz__ isnt sure if that was sarcasm or not, holycow
<Bugz__> :P
<Broam> marquivon: what OS are these machines running now?
<CyberCod> I found the windows drivers, but I don't know how to detect the chipset.... I was considering installing Everest in windows to see what it told me about the hardware
<marquivon> Broam, no OS. Booting using a USB Pen Drive
<thoreauputic> Bugz__: holycow has a point - the level of clulessness is getting worrying, frankly
<marquivon> installed Grub and Netboot Kernel
<decoherence> CyberCob: you need to do lshw | less too
<blanky> how do I compile java programs?
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CyberCod> lshw | less?
<aqnet8> gjug
<bruenig> javac whatever.java
<decoherence> yep
<CyberCod> kk
<aqnet8> hi all
<Broam> marquivon: I haven't tried this, most of my machine are lucky to know what usb IS.
<decoherence> the info you want is probably in there, assuming the hardware works
<Broam> marquivon: I've seen some really scary stuff, where people format their USB sticks fat12 and hope the BIOS treats it like a huge floppy
<terapicodave_> do i need to do anything to get an edgy default install to compile soemthign like ndiswrapper?
<bruenig> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Broam> marquivon: do you have a server that netboot will pull from?
<bruenig> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<terapicodave_> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> that package description sucks
<marquivon> Broam, that is the problem. If I use the online ubuntu mirrors then I'm able to do it successfully using Netboot
<enlight> Could someone tell me what the + at the end of a dir permission like this "drwxr-x---+" means?
<rellik> I'm having a problem with my networking..  I'm trying to use SMB to get a ~200M file from my windows box, and it says it is gonna take 11 hours..  both should are wired through a switch, so things should be going pretty fast, but instead my transfer rate is WELL below 1MB/s..  why is it so slow? What can I do to fix it?
<decoherence> it has an ACL
<Bugz__> thoreauputic: with all seriousness.. I do beleive the relatively few of us that have brains, will be over-run with brainless inpowderment on the surface of earth...
<decoherence> enlight
<CyberCod> Broam, not seeing anything in there that looks like a modem, should I pastebin it?
<marquivon> Broam, but since I'd be installing it on more than 2 machines (8 machines to be precise), I need a faster alternative. I tried using apt-mirror to replicate the Ubuntu Repository locally
<enlight> decoherence: ah ok, thank you :)
<Broam> CyberCod: Sure, why not
<Bugz__> thor: its only going to get worse too..
<decoherence> stupid pain in the ass permissions to make up for poor directory layout
<gu014> can i do anything to improve the efficiency of firefox? using sooo much memory and really slowing down my system. 3ghz 3gb ram
<thoreauputic> Bugz__: that happened long ago, sadly :)
<lavid> so... anyone have any idea about the opengl dual graphics card thing i asked about? (it's possible it didn't go through, my internets are going quite slowly)
<Bugz__> haha
<Bugz__> indeed
<Broam> marquivon: and no love on that?  I'm not good with this stuff... :(
<bruenig> gu014, swiftfox maybe
<cablesm102> !swiftfox | gu014
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blanky> how do I remove journaling from ext3? I forgot the command
<marquivon> Broam, thanks for the help :-) Any place I can ask this?
<linuxgoober> does anyone know how to change konsole's font color? i can't seem to find it in the options
<cablesm102> blanky, wouldn't that basically make it into Ext2?
<Bugz__> brb everyone.. DONT DIE!!
<Bugz__> :O
<cablesm102> We'll try not to
<blanky> cablesm102: that's what I want...
* decoherence lives
<Broam> marquivon: forums are always an option.  Mailing lists too, probably not the developer ones.  I'm thinking that someone, somewhere, has had this exact same problem, because it doesn't seem that outlandish
<blanky> I forgot the program that does it
<cablesm102> !Ext2 | blanky
<blanky> tune2fs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> hmm
<blanky> cablesm102: haha
<blanky> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
* blanky slaps ubotu
<cablesm102> ubotu, learn about ext2!
<marquivon> Broam, posted on the forum, no reply yet :-(
<blanky> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> blanky, ask people how to convert ext3 to ext2
<blanky> noobotu
<blanky> cablesm102: that's what I just did haha
<blanky> It's tune2fs I think
<Broam> marquivon: A system admin's mailing list might be more useful.  Stay away from a.s.r though
<cablesm102> blanky, ask specifically ext3 to ext2, don't ask how to remove journalling. Even though they're the same thing
<CyberCod> Broam, I see you're pretty busy, so when you get a sec... heres what that gave me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3660/
<decoherence> !poke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<decoherence> dammit
<marquivon> Broam, Thanks much :-)
<cablesm102> Ubotu's failing a lot today
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Yun1> hi everyone... i need help bridging connections with a intel Pro 10/100 and a Realtek NIC
<rellik> anyone here good with networking?  my local transfer from my windows machine (SMB) is going at about 50-100KB/s over a wired line through a switch..  what can I do to make it go faster?
<Broam> CyberCod: Hmm. Looks like it only sees it as a sound card!
<bruenig> the point of ubotu is not to guess, it is to use him so as not to have to type out the same responses over and over
<cablesm102> rellik, does that happen with 2 windows computers?
<bruenig> guessing is reserved for /msg
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: Or just search at the page :)
<Netslayer> I'm running edgy and i'm having an issue with a specific set of dark colors on any rendered area. All dark blacks are being rastorized greenish even in video playback, kde shutdown menu. any ideas?
<rellik> cablesm102, no transferring between two windows comps goes at expected speeds
<bruenig> well yeah, but I mean don't ask that much
<Broam> CyberCod: also, there's this idea that your serial is UNCLAIMED.  Not sure what that means, but it's probably not...good
<DCR|> Broam: It worked! :d Thanks a lot
<CyberCod> Broam, it does have integrated sound as well... was there 2?
<cablesm102> bruenig, i had no idea you could /msg ubotu... i feel stupid
<Bugz__> LOL @ Broam
<Bugz__> no.. I dont think that an unclaimed serial.. is ever good
<decoherence> Netslayer: what's the video card? have you tested the monitor on another computer?
<thoreauputic> unclaimed cereal just gets soggy and unusable...
<Bugz__> infact.. how would you even force it to claim itself?? o.O
<CyberCod> Its an older machine... 700Mhz celeron,  thats practically carbon-dating there
<Broam> CyberCod: it might be that the sound card IS the modem.  AC'97 is like that
<Bugz__> maybe cherious have a self-bios that forces the cerial to migrate into a word for claimability?
<Bugz__> cherios**
<Netslayer> decoherence, it's a nvidia 7800 gt, and the problem goes away after i start playing back video i think
<rellik> is 3c59x the best driver to use for my 3COM-SOHO100-TX?
<Broam> CyberCod:  or it may not be, they may be seperate.  Hav eyou ever cracked the case?
<CyberCod> Hmmm..  I've got other cards, its just that the dang thing has half-height pci slots... yeah, i had to replace the hard drive to start out with
<Bugz__> hey Broam.. I do have a theory about my sound..
<Bugz__> would it be possible for ubuntu to not use the PC-Speaker.. or somehow use a default speaker port?
<Bugz__> the speakers are built into the laptop.. so maybe that could be a possibility..
<Yun1> i need help bridging 2 NICs (Intel PRO 10/100 and Realtek fast ethernet)
<cablesm102> Bugz__, does it work with headphones plugged in?
<Bugz__> I havnt checked cablesm102.. let me try
<Broam> Bugz__: Hmm. You can turn off the pc-speaker. It's annoying, I forget exactly how, but I know in the gnome-terminal at least there's a way. Should be for the tty's too
<CyberCod> one moment, I'm gonna see if I can dig up some info on the card (again)
<Broam> CyberCod: never actually physically looked at the thing? That's always enlightening
<cablesm102> Bugz__, PC Speaker is something completely different.
<Broam> CyberCod: especially because it has the FCC ID printed on it
<nick__> whenever i encode mp3's they play back all scrambled HELP?
<marquivon> Broam: Sorry for the trouble, what'd be the system admin's mailing list? Not able to find any on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<Bugz__> hmmm nope cablesm102.. the headphones dont work either..
<Broam> marquivon: Bah! Sorry.  I'd see if there's a more general one. Maybe the debian mailing lists would be of some help?
<bruenig> !quicktime | nick__
<ubotu> nick__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CyberCod> Don't know what to do with FCC ID... always kinda looked over it
<Broam> CyberCod: You can search by it!
<marquivon> Broam: Okay thanks. I'll look further
<Broam> CyberCod: I think google supports it, I forget.  If not the FCC.gov page has a search option
<CyberCod> the win drivers for it are available on gateway... to bad theres not a modem driver wrapper like ndiswrapper
<CyberCod> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/mydl.asp?tab=MY&os=All%20Operating%20Systems
<Bugz__> Broam.. im going back to the drawing board for the sound-problem..
<task0> how do i install ntfs support for gnome partitioner?
<Bugz__> see ya in a few..
<metal03> Hey, how do I make .mov video files work??
<Broam> marquivon: Someone has to have done it--if not, instructions on how to mirror the repo locally should be easier to find too
<bruenig> task0, should already be installed
<gerzel> I'm curios, is there anyway I could put a indicator bar for downloads from firefox on my gnome panel?
<bruenig> !quicktime | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Broam> task0: It should just be in there
<gerzel> Has anyone done something like this?
<juano> gerzel: must be some plugin fore that
<bruenig> gerzel, seems an odd task. I mean if you are downloading really huge things, seems like you would use a download manager or something to achieve that. Small things the progress bar wouldn't matter
<juano> gerzel: downthemall! is the download manager for firefox
<Broam> Bugz__ : ok.  Sorry I couldn't help
<Yun1> Hi, i need help bridging 2 NICs (Intel PRO 10/100 and Realtek fast ethernet)
<Bugz__> its ok Broam
<task0> bruenig, Broam, look: http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/2764/screenshotfeaturesal8.png
<ssstormy> hello, I'm doing a network install on my laptop, and it seems to have ... stopped at "select and install software" after asking me which resolutions I want for xorg
<juano> gerzel: try installing downthemall or something similar
<ssstormy> I left it about an hour ago
<ssstormy> and it's still there
<bruenig> task0, what happens when you mess with your ntfs partitions
<gerzel> juano thanks
<metal03> I've read all about the Restrited formats and the free formats, but I still can't find anything about .mov files...
<CyberCod> Broam, thanx, I'll look at the FCC ID tomorrow, I'm about to pass out on my keyboard (again)  I gotta get some sleep
<task0> bruenig, what do you mean?
<Broam> CyberCod: good timing, my s/o has decided she needs to be paid attention to
* Broam goes off to get kissed to death
<bruenig> task0, well have you tried to do whatever you are trying to do with your ntfs stuff
<CyberCod> g/nite... thanx for trying
<juano> gerzel: sure, dont know though bout the taskbar, maybe you can configure it to do so
<Netslayer> this is so annoying, some default library isnt rendering correctly in my edgy install. i have this rastorized greenish corruption in black areas everywhere..any ideas?
<marquivon> Broam: Did much. Full instructions on local mirroring available, but that mirror cannot be used for installation. Did a lot of research. Tired, but only want a confirmation that it is possible, then I'll do it for sure
<_archangel> how do you install xml parser ?
<Netslayer> it's in kde shutdown pic, playing videos, backgrounds, all rendered things
<Bugz__> Broam.. you lucky duck..
<_archangel> i'm trying to install the beryl package
* Bugz__ wishes his was here too..
<task0> bruenig, i dont know how to do enithingg
<bruenig> task0, it is graphical. Point and click your way to completion. See if it errs or not.
<Broam> marquivon: okay. I'm tired too.  I'm starting to type my own name to answer questions :)
<thoreauputic> Netslayer: I get that with using the feh program, but only on my laptop for some reason
<Broam> marquivon: I'm sorry I'm not much help... :(
<frogzoo> Yun1: bridge-utils
<wastrel> "ubucon"
<task0> bruenig, i'm really sory, i don't understand... click where?
<thoreauputic> Netslayer: also over ssh -X with backgrounds in Fluxbox
<KDan> how do i add a group to my main user without busting the sudoers list? last time i tried to do this i failed
<bruenig> task0, you are using gparted right?
<KDan> (ie last time i ended up losing sudo access)
<task0> yes
<Netslayer> thoreauputic, it's really odd i haven't ever had this happen on a box until i upped to edgy. it goes away after i do something until i restart
<thoreauputic> KDan:  sudo adduser username groupname
<bruenig> task0, what are you trying to do with it
<KDan> thoreauputic: that won't bustthe sudo?
<Yun1> frogzoo: i have them... how do you start it... im very new to linux
<wastrel> KDan:  i believe that was a bug in the Dapper version of the gui user configurator thingy
<thoreauputic> KDan: no not at all
<KDan> oh. ok.
<task0> resize a partition and create  a new one in the free space
<wastrel> KDan:  i think it's fixed in edgy....
<Silver> Can anyone tell me why it wont let me access folders? and edit the contents like Home folder?
<bruenig> task0, and what happens when you try to do that?
<thoreauputic> KDan: adds the user to a new group - user needs to lo out and in to take effect
<metal03> I'm trying to read a .mov video file...  Can someone help me with that?  I figured that quicktime doesn't exist on Ubuntu...
<task0> bruenig, i cant resize...
<bruenig> task0, it isn't mounted is it?
<wastrel> !quicktime | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<task0> bruenig, it's not mounnted
<_archangel> !xml parser | _archangel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml parser - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silver> Can anyone tell me why it wont let me access folders? and edit the contents like Home folder?
<bruenig> task0, odd, just get the gparted live cd and partition in that
<bruenig> Silver, what folders?
<Silver> Home ETC
<bruenig> what do you mean it won't let you access it. What is it telling you
<Silver> i cannot edit Fonts, or Icons ETC
<metal03> wastrel : I've read all about the free formats and the restricted formats...  I still didn't find any informations on what I'm looking for...  unless there's something I don't get!
<Silver> it is telling me i do not have permission
<_archangel> !xml parser perl module | _archangel
<bruenig> Silver, these are in ~ or other places?
<task0> bruenig, :(
<Silver> err, i don't know what you mean?
<bruenig> Silver, where exactly are these icons located?
<Asc> metal03: mplayer should be able to play it fine without too much effort
<bruenig> what is the full path
<Silver> desktop
<_archangel> vlc will play mov files
<Silver> same for the fonts
<thinkmassive> hello, I'm just used ntfsresize (from a livecd) to shrink my only partition /dev/hda1, and now I'd like to resize the partition with fdisk, but I want to move it to the end of the free space
<bruenig> and what are you trying to do with it?
<metal03> Asc: How?  Cause it's not atm!
<Silver> Install new fonts
<thinkmassive> in other words I want a small partition at the beginning of the disk for grub
<Asc> pretty sure the h264 standard isn't proprietary, so it should come with the driver....
<Silver> and new Icons ETC
<bruenig> Silver, do you know how to do that?
<_archangel> !perl module | _archangel
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<Asc> metal03: Hmm.
<Silver> not off hand, but i am Reading a tut
<Bugz__> !Rioworks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rioworks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silver> it does not say anything about errors
<_archangel> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Asc> metal03: Do you know if it's h.264, or the older quicktime format?
<bruenig> Silver, well the tutorial should tell you. What you will need to do is use "sudo mv" in order to move stuff from the desktop to wherever it needs to go
<Silver> oh
<metal03> Asc: How would I know that?
<Silver> what about if it tells me to save to the home folder?
<Silver> it wont let me save it to the foldere
<Silver> folder*
<bruenig> Silver, /home or /home/username
<Silver> it should let me save if i do that?
<thinkmassive> nobody knows how to move an ntfs filesystem within a partition?
<Asc> metal03: Well, if it's a trailer from the quicktime website, it's h.264.  If it's extracted from Myst, it's probably something older.
<bruenig> Silver, to move it to /home you need to use sudo mv. To move it to /home/username you don't
<Silver> k
<Asc> metal03: If it's a small file, I could try it; I've got the spare codecs installed.  If that doesn't work, I don't know how to help.
<Silver> i will most likely return lol, thanks
<roho> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<roho> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Silver> ok, it tells me to save to the folder. and then it gives  me this to use afterwards.
<Yun1> how do you start bridge-utils on linux?
<Silver>  Can anyone tell me why it wont let me access folders? and edit the contents like Home folder?
<Silver> wrong thing
<Silver> Dang
<bruenig> Silver, if you link the tutorial, it would probably be easier to follow
<Silver> ok
<Silver> im gonna have to type it out
<blanky> how can I do a reinstall, I tried sudo apt-get reinstall blah, but no go
<bruenig> this tutorial is online, just give the url
<bruenig> I would assume at least
<Silver> http://www.Taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php#themes
<Silver> sry, my mIRC is not in Ubuntu
<Silver> so i had to type it lol
<task0> hello all, how can i remake locales files? they are not appling using sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<bruenig> blanky, sudo apt-get install --reinstall blah
<Silver> im only having problems with the top panel
<Silver> and where it ask's about changing icon
<blanky> thanks bruenig
<Silver> so, any luck on how i would do that?
<bruenig> Silver, on the themes you just download the tar.gz files and then drag them into the theme dialog
<cablesm102> blanky, i'd use sudo aptitude reinstall
<Silver> err....
<bruenig> oh wait icons
<cablesm102> nvm...
<blanky> bruenig: thanks it worked, but the thing is I want to remove my configuration files
<cablesm102> for reinstall it doesn't matter
<Silver> i have it all done
<Silver> im just down to
<blanky> cablesm102: would it remove my configuration files?
<Silver> the Top panel
<blanky> cause they messed up my program (eclipse-sdk)
<bruenig> blanky, sudo apt-get --purge blah
<cablesm102> blanky, what?
<bruenig> or it may be sudo apt-get remove --purge blah
<blanky> bruenig: I dont want to remove the program, I want to keep it, but remove the configuration files, er, like, start new
<blanky> yeah it's remove --purge
<cablesm102> blanky, sudo apt-get remove --purge or sudo aptitude purge removes config files
<blanky> but that would remove the program
<bruenig> blanky, well remove it and purge and them install it again
<blanky> aww man, it's a frickin 129 mb download, that's why I was wondering if there was a way to only do config files, guess not, thanks anyways guys
<bruenig> it is not like you are redownloading anything. It will just use the deb in your cache
<blanky> oh okay
<blanky> sudo apt-get remove --purge eclipse-sdk && sudo apt-get install eclipse-sdk ?
<bruenig> looks good
<blanky> sweet thanks man
<bruenig> Silver, this looks extremely long. They really should write a script to do this stuff.
<task0> can i resize main ext3 partition?
<holycow> does anyone here have experience with sudo on dapper?
<Silver>  i have most done, all i need is the top panel part...
<blanky> nope, I keep getting this error heh, "Error notifying a preference change listener. Check the log for details.", I'll look for the log, wait, what log?
<wastrel> holycow:  i have experience with sudo on dapper
<nemik> hello, how can i stop my 'Network Places' connections from all appearing on the desktop? there are way too many....
<White_Lightning> I'm tired of troubleshooting, it plain doesn't work. So what PCMIA wireless cards SEEM to be the most compatible with ubuntu edgy?
<Crema10> ugh...
<White_Lightning> so I know what type to pick up
<Crema10> i cant make it work...
<bruenig> don't know, never had that error
<nemik> white_lightingin: always been fine with dlink ones
<White_Lightning> yeah I've been hearing dlink would be good, and I've always liked them actually
<White_Lightning> cheap, but they work well
<Crema10> good evening, i'm trying to screencast with Istanbul, but its useless... it runs so slow.. does anybody else have an alternative that has worked?
<nemik> yes, stay away from ANYTHING that needs ndiswrapper. it is just not worth the pain
<White_Lightning> yeah
<task0> it is safe to resize partitions eith gparted?
<White_Lightning> the internal in this laptop is a broadcom
<nemik> ouch
* White_Lightning puts a gun to his head
<nemik> wait, if you can get to the internal, replace it with an ipw2200
<White_Lightning> eh, I don't want to tear in to it
<nemik> they are super-cheap on ebay and supported on everything ever. i love mine
<Crema10> any screencast experts here?
<White_Lightning> still under warranty
<Silver>  so, any help with the top panel part in the tut? all i need is the first bit about changing the icon, that's it
<Rly> I'm getting problems when I try to resize a drive with gparted
<nemik> yea ok then i guess. i'd still do it but yea get a cheap dlink then for PCMCIA. nothing  by netgear
<Rly> anyone can help?
<cablesm102> holycow, what help do you need with sudo on dapper?
<White_Lightning> yeah
<nemik> so how can i stop my 'Network Places' connections from all appearing on the desktop? there are way too many....
<Candamir> if the install cd (desktop) says my ntfs partition is corrupt, is there anything i can do with ubuntu?
<rellik> how can I find out the best driver to use with my 3com NIC?  the one ubuntu uses by default doesn't seem to work very well, but I thought 3com was very linux-friendly
<KDan> find -name 'todelete.txt' | rm <<< that doesn't work, what am I doing wrong?
<White_Lightning> well, the internal on this machine doesn't have the kind of range I would expect so it won't be a total loss, I just wish the the how-to for broadcome that they provide on the site for edgy actually worked
<Silver>  Any help?
<White_Lightning> the card is active, it just refuses to connect / pick up the router
<Silver>  its just a simple you cant do it? or what?
<Silver>  Hello?
<Rly> I'm getting problems when I try to resize a drive with gparted
<Rly> anyone can help?
<cablesm102> Can anyone help Rly with resizing an NTFS partition?
<Rly> thank you, cablesm102
<cablesm102> Rly, you might want to mention NTFS next time you ask for help
<Rly> ok, thank you
<dwid>  
<_archangel> is it still possible to upgrade from hoary->breezy->dapper -> edgy ?
<wastrel> _archangel:  in theory :] 
<_archangel> but the repos don't support the files now
<thinkmassive> I just resized ntfs with ntfsresize
<_archangel> :\
<thinkmassive> now I'm having trouble moving it to the back end of the partition
<dwid>    
<thinkmassive> I've found some old references to ntfsmove but seems like it was never released
<rellik> how can I find out the best driver to use with my 3com NIC?  the one ubuntu uses by default doesn't seem to work very well, but I thought 3com was very linux-friendly
<Yun1> how do you install hardware drivers.... im new to linux
<cablesm102> Yun1, it depends on the driver
<Yun1> its for a intel PRO 10/100
<Yun1> NIC
<cablesm102> Can anyone help me set my HD to automatically spin down?
<wraith> Anyone got any microsoft jokes?
<Yun1> lol
<wraith> I'm in need of a laugh right now :-(
<cablesm102> not to spoil anybody's fun, but
<cablesm102> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wraith> lol
<cablesm102> that channel's WAY more fun!
<cablesm102> and we're getting bored in there...
<Yun1> so can anyone help me install a driver for a intel pro 10/100 NIC
<dwid> 
<felixhummel> hi
<felixhummel> can I change mc shortcuts somehow?
<dwid> 
<felixhummel> or do I have to hack the sources?
<dwid>   
<felixhummel> Yun1, lspci
<felixhummel> to see it's description (name, chipset, ...)
<task0> where it supposed to mount drivers? in /mnt or in /media?????????
<felixhummel> then google
<felixhummel> task0, /media
<felixhummel> task0, mount drivers?
<task0> mount partitions
<felixhummel> drives u mean, right?
<task0> yes
<felixhummel> yeah
<task0> and waht is mtn for then?
<felixhummel> sudo mkdir /media/something
<Yun1>  so can anyone help me install a driver for a intel pro 10/100 NIC
<felixhummel> dunno exactly
<Yun1> oh whoop
<danny> Hi folks! I'm very new to Linux. I need to know how to get Linux to detect my external HD. When I power the HD on nothing happens. What should I do?
<felixhummel> for backwards compatibility i presum
<felixhummel> e
<task0> hehe
<Yun1> felix... i need to install a NIC driver
<Yun1> not a  drive
<atrus> totem-xine is playing video alot choppier than xine, in particular, a dvd. seems to really chug when it's in fullscreen mode. any suggestions?
<felixhummel> danny, after pluggin in the drive, type "dmeg | tail" (without quotes)
<felixhummel> open a dialog with me and show me the results
<felixhummel> Yun1, yeah
<felixhummel> Yun1, when u type lspci, u get a list of all pci-attached devices
<felixhummel> your NIC should be in it
<felixhummel> Yun1, try "lspci | grep -i Intel"
<felixhummel> brb
<ransomheartache> is running ubuntu on a RAID 1 something that would be reasonable for a semi-noob to do?
<tonyyarusso> ransomheartache: RAID 1 doesn't really accomplish much
<ransomheartache> tonyyarusso: regardless, how doable is it?
<tonyyarusso> ransomheartache: If you install via the !alternate disk, clicking a few options around :)
<felixhummel> ransomheartache, how SEMI? compiled your own kernel?
<ransomheartache> no, i know squat about kernel hacking
<tonyyarusso> ransomheartache: Seriously, it's all built in.  If you can read and your hardware is supported properly, I expect it would be a breeze.  Haven't done it myself, but I've seen the stuff in the installer.
<gadung> #surabaya
<ransomheartache> i tried the regular installer briefly, i don't recall seeing anything about it
<ransomheartache> but i wasn't looking too hard
<holycow> anyone here have experience with dapper and sudoers ... specifically setting up user access to individual binaries?
<rob_p> holycow: What are you trying to do?
<holycow> just give a restricted user sudo access to network-admin and time-admin.  i can give the user FULL sudo access, but not access to specific binaries
<blanky> hey guys
<blanky> how do i play a sound
<blanky> to test it
<blanky> anyone?
<blanky> I wanna test to see if I have sound, through the terminal
<blanky> I want to play one
<rob_p> holycow: You should be able to do something like, "user ALL= command1, command2, etc."
<maddash> holycow: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=11144&view=previous&sid=b9921c4b73d0ac70646691cf793bb066 this deals with sudo shutdown, but you can transplant it to give access to network-admin, etc.
<blanky> anyone? :(
<blankfaze> can someone tell me what the boot parameter "vga=771" does?
<blankfaze> techinically speaking
<holycow> rob, appearently thats what i thought, but it keepos on saying password is incorrect.
<holycow> :/
<holycow> maddash, looking, danke
<maddash> blankfaze: sets graphics mode to bios vga 771
<rellik> how can I find out the best driver to use with my 3com NIC?  the one ubuntu uses by default doesn't seem to work very well, but I thought 3com was very linux-friendly
<blankfaze> maddash: the reason i ask:  when i try to boot ubuntu from live CD with no params, i get a black screen with blinking cursor.  when i add "vga=771", i get the ubuntu logo and progress bar but it is off-centre and after a few mins the colors go all weird
<maddash> blankfaze: try other vga modes
<felixhummel> blankfaze, it sets video resolution
<rebelfallen> Guys question. If I have a wireless router feeding my windows box, can I connect an ethernet cable to my OTHER router, and connect my linux box to that router and feed my linux box the wireless connection?
<maddash> blankfaze: try 'vga=ask'
<felixhummel> maddash, thx, I was looking for something like that
<holycow> nope not working
<ledemente> Hi all, I've got something really bad going on.
<rebelfallen> cause im trying to set up my linux with a wireless usb card that I need to install software for but i cant connect to the net to do it
<holycow> would either of you have dapper onhand and just try to give one of your restricted user account sudo to time-admin for example?
<blankfaze> maddash:  will do.  i'm really seriously trying to make the jump from windoze but i am having a lot of trouble just getting ubuntu to boot :-)
<danny> Where am I supposed to type "dmeg | tail" to access my external HD. (sorry for being such a noob)
<holycow> i'm curious if its a dapper thing or my install thing
<Bugz__> wow..
<ledemente> I turned on my computer and it said something about "tty" and "Service not turned on"
<ledemente> I can't seem to log on at all.
<Bugz__> anyone in here that can help with nVidia sound problems?
<rob_p> holycow: Yeah.  The sudo mechanism has to be picky because the whole integrity of the system's security depends on it.  visudo wrapper should help protect you from syntax errors in your /etc/sudoers file though.  You might have to experiment a little to get the syntax right.
<metusine> i've read in the agile book that you should put destructive requests behind a post (ie button). is there any way you can use css or something to use an image as/on the button? (ie, a delete icon)
<Dregin|PSP> is there anyway I can have a terminal open with an SSH connection to a remote server on startup of edgy? I already have keys setup to login into the server without needing a username or password entered....
<holycow> rob_p, i really don't think its syntax anymore, i've tried everything in the last few hours
<felixhummel> danny, U run ubuntu with gnome?
<holycow> i'm starting to think its a bug
<danny> I'm using KDE
<ledemente> I believe it is a corrupt filesystem.
<Bugz__> no its not.. I RESENT that holycow
<Bugz__> :P
<wraith> Everything is corrupt these days.
<ledemente> I want to move my /home directory onto another drive.
<Bugz__> my babies are quite qualified to be normal..
<ledemente> Then reformat.
<Yun1> how do i turn on bridge-utils?
<maddash> holycow: what's not working? what did you try?
<wraith> You can't reformat a corrupt government in power.
<holycow> maddash, for 4 hours now yes
<ledemente> Then move the original /home back.
<holycow> it keeps on saying password not correct
<ledemente> wraith: ?
<holycow> maddash, i can give the user world sudo priviledges, but not specific to a binary
<seravitae> Hi guys, i am trying to install/compile an smp kernel for ubuntu and it is giving me all hell
<Bugz__> heh.. you havnt beat my time holycow..
<wraith> I'm talking about the corrupt american government
<seravitae> i installed gcc3.3 and ncurses
<ledemente> Oh.
<holycow> heh bugz_
<Bugz__> im going on about 4 days of figuring this sound problem out, holycow
<seravitae> and i get /bin/sh: gcc-3.3: not found
<seravitae> -e
<seravitae> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<ledemente> Does anyone think they're able to help me?
<felixhummel> Dregin|PSP, try "gnome-terminal -x ssh ssh-parameters"
<holycow> Bugz__, for that sort of thing i just give up and buy new hardware
<maddash> holycow: you said that before. have you visudo'ed?
<Dregin|PSP> felixhummel: thanks
<rob_p> holycow: Standby... I'll do some checking on one of my boxen...
<wraith> Is there any channel on this server dedicated to programming?
<ledemente> I'm in a slight panic. All my music and files are at stake.
<Bugz__> Its not the hard-ware..
<holycow> maddash, absolutely, wouldn't without it
<Bugz__> its stupid ubuntu
<felixhummel> Dregin|PSP, then put it into startup programs (plz thank me when it works) ;)
<Bugz__> it works great in windows..
<ledemente> wraith: which language?
<holycow> rob_p, appreciate it trully!
<wraith> c++ or java
<rob_p> holycow: First of all, do you want the user to have to enter his/her password to access the priv'd binary?
<maddash> holycow: pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<felixhummel> wraith, http://www.phrack.org
<Bugz__> I did find some interesting information out though, holycow.
<ledemente> Then #C++ or ##java ?
<wraith> I use ubuntu but im more interested in coding.
<holycow> Bugz__, not its the hardware, typically its not supported
<Yun1> felix: check PM
<wraith> felixhummel, is that site updated regularly? (thanks for the link)
<Bugz__> I found out that microsoft assigned a driver to nVidia Sound-Card called SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
<holycow> Bugz__, if it doesn't work out of the box 99.9% of the time it just isnt supported ... that sort of hardware is usually thrown out around hrere
<ledemente> I'm unable to use my mouse on the LiveCD, so I can't easily use Google.
<holycow> maddash, absolutely, thank you, one sec
<Bugz__> nVidia Sound card NOT supported??? Then I think ill rethink about my Operating System options..
<holycow> no
<Dregin|PSP> felixhummel: it worked perfectly, thanks :)
<Bugz__> Even Macs support nVidia Sound Cards..
<felixhummel> seravitae, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<holycow> rethink your purchasing decisions
<felixhummel> Dregin|PSP, nice :)
<holycow> you bought hardware without researching
<holycow> bugz_, you are probably using nforce 6 chipset
<bugz_> Bugz__, ?
<Bugz__> nVidia Sound-Cards are the best I have come across..
<Bugz__> how would I find that out?
<holycow> thats not supported until the .20 kernel set at least
<ledemente> Creative, ahem?
<holycow> bugz_, its not a card
<holycow> its a chipset
<holycow> the cards are fine
<holycow> the chipsets come in nforce 1, 2, 3, etc
<holycow> you bought too early, before the kernel supports it
<holycow> wait 6 months and it will work
<seravitae> felixhummel: build-essential is installed as well
<seravitae> already way.
<Bugz__> ...
<seravitae> was*
<Bugz__> WAIT!?
<rob_p> holycow: Do you want the user to have to enter his/her password to access the priv'd binary(s)?
<Bugz__> wtf..
<holycow> Bugz__, i just got bit by nforce6 chipset my self, i put 3 mobos on the shelf to wait for the right kernel to appear
<ledemente> Anyone? I really really need a hand.
<maddash> holycow: you're still having trouble with running network-admin w/o sudo, rah?
<holycow> Bugz__, translation research
<Bugz__> ok.. how do I find my chipset info?
<holycow> maddash, yes sorry trying to give this dude a bit of an insight before he gives up ... posting now
<felixhummel> wraith, yes it is
<felixhummel> wraith, see http://www.phrack.org/archives/62/p62-0x10_World_News.txt
<holycow> rob_p, yes i do, its safer
<felixhummel> I just love this story
<wraith> Okay, thanks
<rob_p> holycow: ok
<Yun1> i need to use bridge-utils but i don't know how to start it can someone help?
<ledemente> How do I check what harddrives are in use?
<felixhummel> seravitae, did u sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev?
<Bugz__> ok.. you said you have the Chipset6, holycow. If thats the case.. I just bought this laptop in December.. doesnt that mean it should be the nForce6?
<felixhummel> ledemente, what do u mean?
<felixhummel> mounted?
<felixhummel> mount
<holycow> not really but hardware manufacturers just buy everything in bulk, whatever is available, they don't care
<felixhummel> brb
<holycow> windows users don't check for chipsets they just dl whatever installer and run it trusting it will work
<holycow> i bought about the same time btw
<ledemente> felixhummel: I need to see which harddrives are mounted, or in use.
<ledemente> Because if the second one is free, I will need to format it. Then move /home onto it.
<Bugz__> ok let me get this straight.. the chipsets are designed for Windows??
<seravitae> felixhummel: yep ncurses-dev is installed as well, already
<Bugz__> NOT designed for whatever platform a user is running?
<hayden> ledemente, $ mount
<danny> Is there any way to get the clock in KDE to show AM/PM instead of 24 hour?
<PirateSmurf_> The chipsets are supported by Windows first, as it has the largest marketshare
<holycow> bugz_,  no
<holycow> nvidia releases drivers
<holycow> drivers simply dont get ported to older kernels, they tend to be compiled for new ones
<Bugz__> ok.. but I can find the nVidia Driver, correct?
<Bugz__> and then force ubuntu to USE that drive..
<Bugz__> driver*
<holycow> no one backported nforce6 yet, i asked tho and had them start on it
<ledemente> mount shows the contents of a/the harddrive(s).
<holycow> bugz_, no you would haveto compile your own
<ledemente> But doesn't indicate whether the second is free.
<Bugz__> how exactly do you know its an nforce6?
<Bugz__> is it a date/time sort of thing?
<holycow> http://pastebin.ca/335239
<holycow> maddash, there ya go, i appreciate a looksee
<holycow> bugz_, because i have 3 mobos sitting on the shelf here with no network, sound or vide acceleration
<Bugz__> but.. I suppose what im asking is.. how did YOU find out they were the nforce6 chipset?
<ledemente> felixhummel: ?
<Bugz__> terminal information suposedly?
<holycow> andi bought them for the same reason you did, i forgot to look up what version of nforce chipset it is ... but thats what we get for dealing with hardware companies that dont give a damn
<Bugz__> hmm
<holycow> i pointed kernel maintainers to the mobo model
<holycow> its actually on it somewhere ... lol
<Bugz__> wow.. didnt know that..
<Bugz__> so.. are you saying my wireless has the nforce chipset 6 probably too, which is why it wont work either?
<holycow> just wait a while, it will just magically work during an upgrade
<Bugz__> I think the motherboard is all nVidia..
<holycow> correct
<holycow> rob_p, any luck?
<Bugz__> ok.. so thats what ill do..
<hayden> ledemente, check s/hdbX
<ledemente> Huh?
<holycow> Bugz__, yeah sorry, see the thing with linux is that everything is like legos.  you just find out what fits where an dplug it ... with some exceptions like my sudo problem
<holycow> so research really solves most things ahead of time
<aidan> need help
<aidan> seting up samba server
<Bugz__> but what if it isnt the nForce6 chipset problem..
<Bugz__> what if I had an earlier version of the chipset?
<holycow> bugz_, nforce just works actually
<Bugz__> but something went kapoop somewhere..
<holycow> you dont really haveto do anything except install nvidia video drivers
<Bugz__> ohh.. so if it doesnt work.. its not ready to work just yet..
<FlipFlopNFly> Anyone have experience getting beryl to work with an ATI Radeon X300?
<Bugz__> the update will install the updated chipset6 drivers and everything for me?
<holycow> Bugz__, most likely ... but you know, i don't know if you fried something on hardware install
<ledemente> felixhummel: What does that mean?
<Bugz__> and make it work without any effort in the future?
<Bugz__> no.. I didnt..
<holycow> Bugz__, eventually yes ... not sure if the support is comming this release or next
<Bugz__> I have a multi-boot
<Bugz__> I can boot in windows.. and it works great
<hayden> ledemente, sdb or hdb (depending on the type of hard  drive you have) is the second hard drive, if you see hdb1 or hdb2 after you run $mount that means that the first or second partition on the second hard drive is mounted
<Bugz__> ubuntu just doesnt have any sound
<willys_fueguino> night everyone.... What command or script should I use to run firestarter as root on the X session startup??
<holycow> right, kernel gets updated, modules get updated and like magic things turn on
<Bugz__> when is the release expected?
<holycow> Bugz__, well like i told you, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Bugz__> you can fry a driver?
<T7s_brother> I'm having this problem with firefox on LTS always freezing out of no where. Anyone know what is up.
<Bugz__> or what did you mean?
<ledemente> felixhummel: I don't see hdb anywhere.
<holycow> no fry something on your  mobo
<ledemente> I guess that means it's not partitioned/mounted?
<ardchoille42> T7s_brother, Did you install any plugins?
<Bugz__> but if it works fine in windows.. then it would presumably work in other OS's.. hence it wouldnt be fried..
<Bugz__> correct?
<hayden> ledemente, you aren't talking to felixhummel, if there is no sdb or hdb the second hard drive is not mounted
<holycow> maddash, so pretty standar sudoers file right? should work i think
<T7s_brother> ardchoille42: no
<seravitae> felixhummel: don't suppose you have any other ideas heh
<Yasi8h> i want to get all the mp3 support, DVD, java...etc to ubuntu by running some single program, what would you recommend?
<FlipFlopNFly> whats wrong Bugz?
<T7s_brother> ardchoille42: only on is the language pack
<holycow> Bugz__, no, nvidia releases drivers for windows
<holycow> and osx
<Bugz__> right.. I got that part..
<ledemente> hayden: sorry, the "highlight" colour is bright yellow and I couldn't read it. XD
<holycow> on linux they are open sourced and th ekernel maintainers package up the driver modules
<Bugz__> but the HARD-WARE wouldnt be fried if it worked in windows..
<hayden> ledemente, no problem :)
<holycow> you can download the osurce nforce drivers your self, compile and install
<Bugz__> the software.. IE: Drivers, ChipSets, Modules etc..
<Bugz__> would cause the problem
<willys_fueguino> anyone knows what command or script should I use to run firestarter as root on the X session startup??
<holycow> Bugz__, well YOU FRICKIN asked if it could be the hardware
<ledemente> hayden: so, "mount -t ext2 /dev/hdb /mnt/BACKUP/
<holycow> now you know it can't, i'm tellin g you its probably nforce6, take it or leave it
<Bugz__> ok
<holycow> i don't know why i haveto repeat my self, i am trying to help you you know
<Bugz__> will
<Bugz__> :)
<ledemente> Except that returns an error, so I think I need to format the drive, I wish to use it as temporary storage.
<hayden> ledemente, you also need to specify the partition number, e.g. /dev/hdb1
<rob_p> holycow: Sorry about that!  My remote server (the one I was IRCing through) seems to be suddenly disconnected from the 'Net!  :-(
<ledemente> I didn't think it was partitioned...
<FlipFlopNFly> What wrong bugz?
<holycow> rob_p, ah no worries, was hoping to verify ... appreciate that
<holycow> rob_p, http://pastebin.ca/335239
<Bugz__> obviously the nForce6 chipset doesnt work on ubuntu
<Yasi8h> >	Hello there, i want to get all the mp3 support, DVD, java...etc to ubuntu by running some single program, what would you recommend?
<holycow> can you take a peek and tell me if something is out of the ordinary?
<Bugz__> something I had no idea about..
<holycow> Bugz__, jesus hell dude
<holycow> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Bugz__> what?
<Bugz__> ...
<rob_p> holycow: user ALL=(ALL) command1, command2, etc.
<Bugz__> it does..
<ledemente> hayden: I didn't think it was partitioned...
<Bugz__> and other os's too..
<holycow> just the goddamned drivers are not ported to this kernel.  man, c'mon work with me here
<rob_p> holycow: That seems to work on one of my FC5 boxes.
<holycow> oh for f's sake then go to those oses
<Bugz__> yeah.. thats what I meant..
<holycow> i'm tired of babysitting
<willys_fueguino> anyone knows what command or script should I use to run firestarter as root on the X session startup??
<Bugz__> wow.. dude.. really chill
<holycow> rob_p, okay cool.
<Bugz__> thats what I said in other words..
<holycow> ill try that
<holycow> Bugz__, okay :) sorry
* rob_p crosses his fingers for holycow
<Bugz__> the nForce6 chipset doesnt work with ubuntu BECAUSE it hasnt been ported to linux yet..
<Bugz__> hows that?
<Bugz__> :P
<siimo> anyone know how i can defrag a reiserfs partition ?
<holycow> Bugz__, i'm glad you decide to try ubuntu ... theres a lot to learn but after a while is just easy
<Bugz__> its just more of a complicated step than usual..
<holycow> Bugz__, wrong again, the drivers have not been ported to the KERNEL VERSION used in edgy/dapper
<Bugz__> its hard to understand something you have no previous knowledge about..
<holycow> they actually exist on the latest kernels
<T7s_brother> so does anyone know why my firefox seems to just crazy out of no where on me?
<Bugz__> ok..
<willys_fueguino> siimo: the reiserFS doen's need to as far as I know
<Bugz__> well.. im new to linux completely..
<holycow> Bugz__, that part i'm willing to work you through :)
<Bugz__> so I didnt understand the kernal part..
<FlipFlopNFly> firefox problems?
<hayden> ledemente, there must be one partition only then, unless it is free space
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: yes I have firefox problems
<ledemente> There is only one partition.
<siimo> willys_fueguino: thats what i heard too but then its running really slow
<ledemente> hayden: I have another harddrive...
<Bugz__> wait.. they work on previous versions of kernels?
<FlipFlopNFly> Did the problem always occur?
<cafuego_> siimo: easiest way is to not use reiser.
<Bugz__> err.. wow.. this is just complicated..
<SilentDis> hello :)
<hayden> ledemente, hdb1 ;)
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: since I installed the machice today.
<Bugz__> ok I understand it doesnt work because its not ported into ubuntu edgy
<willys_fueguino> siimo: no idea  :-(
<T7s_brother> it has also has been doing it on my laptop for a while now
<holycow> Bugz__, no kernel versions are release in orde 2.6.8, 2.6.9, etc
<ledemente> hayden: I tried that, but it's not ext2, and I have no idea what it is.
<Bugz__> so, does it work on the linux.. or is ubuntu linux?
<siimo> cafuego_: well i used ext2 and ext3 and sometimes when my computer crashes i get data corruption on the drive... with reiser i never lose data in those events
<Bugz__> or what exactly is Ubuntu??
<holycow> dapper is on 2.6.15
<FlipFlopNFly> both with Ubuntu?
<Bugz__> what is edgy on?
<T7s_brother> yes
<T7s_brother> both LTS
<holycow> nforce 6 drivers are included with the 2.6.20 kernels
<Bugz__> 2.6.10 right?
<ledemente> hayden: anything other than "hdb" "does not exist".
<cafuego_> siimo: You're *very* lucky then. Reiser doesn't have mature recovery tools, so when it goes.. it goes.
<holycow> anything before just needs to be compiled an dbackported by someone
<Bugz__> for edgy eft
<FlipFlopNFly> Are both on the same network?
<SilentDis> i'm getting an error from grip "unable to initalize [/dev/cdrom] ".  I assume something is holding it open or watching it... is there any way to either check what is referencing that device, and/or release/clear it?
<T7s_brother> yes
<holycow> but things move so quickly that its easier to just make do and wait
<hayden> ledemente, try $ fdisk -l
<Bugz__> so dapper drake is newer than edgy eft?
<cafuego_> bugz_no
<siimo> cafuego_: but when you have to use recovery tools you are already in trouble,,,
<FlipFlopNFly> I haven't heard of a problem with Firefox and LTS .. could you have a network problem causing intermittants?
<cafuego_> siimo: Not at all.
<Bugz__> are they at the same kernels?
<ledemente> hayden: nothing...
<SilentDis> Bugz__, Dapper 6.06 is kernel 2.6.15 or so.  Edgy 6.10 is 2.6.17
<Asc> Bugz_: Edgy runs 2.6.17 by defaut. It was released four months after Dapper.
<holycow> Bugz__, no
<Bugz__> just different bases?
<ledemente> hayden: Ooops.
<Bugz__> ok
<cafuego_> siimo: fsck allows you to replay the journal on ext3 in case of an unclean shutdown, this is *good* not bad :-)
<Bugz__> I see now
<holycow> cafuego, do you have any experience  with sudo and dapper?
<T7s_brother> no.. because I just installed this box today but I have been running LTS on my laptop since it came out
<Bugz__> so why run dapper drake if we have edgy?
<ledemente> hayden: "can not open /dev/hdb"
<cafuego_> bugz_: stability
<willys_fueguino> anyone knows what command or script should I use to run firestarter as root on the X session startup??
<cafuego_> holycow: howso?
<Bugz__> edgy has stability issues?
<SilentDis> bugz_, long term support (esp on server packages).
<FlipFlopNFly> So ... your thinking it is directly related to LTS
<Bugz__> I thought it was a stable release..
<holycow> Bugz__, because its a long term support release.  i use it for work thus getting 3years support on the desktop is a good deal imho
<cafuego_> bugs_; "stable"
<ledemente> Bugz__: yes, very much so.
<seravitae> okay so i ran make menuconfig and configed my kernel, then i saved it, and typed make, and i got make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<seravitae> make: *** [init]  Error 2
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: not quite but it only does it on my ubuntu box with LTS
<seravitae> any ideas?
<Asc> Edgy's stability has been fine for me.
<holycow> cafuego, i cannot give individual users sudo access to individual binaries
<cafuego_> holycow: Does it complain about syntax error?
<FlipFlopNFly> Did you add any strange extensions ... add ons
<holycow> user ALL=(ALL) command1  <-- doesn't work on this dapper install
<holycow> cafuego, nope, visudo works great
<Bugz__> hmm.. ok holycow, didnt you say dapper drake had a port for nForce6 chipset?
<ledemente> hayden: I'm confused as to what it's indicating though.
<SilentDis> i'm getting an error from grip "unable to initalize [/dev/cdrom] ".  I assume something is holding it open or watching it... is there any way to either check what is referencing that device, and/or release/clear it?
<Bugz__> or where did I get that from..
<holycow> as user it either bounces the password or tells me sudo doesn't allow running that binary
<cafuego_> holycow: did you add /path/to/command?
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: nope. just the language pack.. the only thing I think that I installed on this base system is inkscape
<holycow> i tried that too sam eproblem
<holycow> cafuego, do you have a dapper lying around that can try a quick suo to a specific binary? i just want restricted users to change the time/date and network config
<cafuego_> holycow: hmm, annoying. I don't have a dapper box to test on atm
<hayden> ledemente, the type of partitions on all hard drives
<holycow> i'm wondering if thisis a dapper bug ... rob_p says it works on fedora
<hayden> ledemente, whether they are mounted or not
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: it doesn't happen all the time. only about once a week
<T7s_brother> but annoying when you have tons of tabs up
<cafuego_> not one that has ssh open for me anyway
<Bugz__> OOOH! I get it now.. 2.6.17.10 IS the linux base.. and ubuntu on my laptop is running Edgy Eft which is a release version OF ubuntu, correct?
<holycow> cafuego, allright. edgy isnt' a good test case, according to malone there are some significant changes for sudo on that and some lockdown issues are apeparent
<T7s_brother> and it does happen a lot when I'm using gmail.com
<holycow> Bugz__, bingo!
<Bugz__> :D
<holycow> linux is just the kernel
<holycow> its one file about 3 megs large
<Bugz__> kernel in other words.. is like the code behind closed doors..
<Bugz__> and ubuntu is my window in the door
<holycow> the rest is just tools around that to make the user environment productive
<holycow> Bugz__, thats one way of putting it *nod*
<Bugz__> I see now..
<holycow> the kernel simply manages the hardware for you
<Bugz__> so the nForce6 chipset is ported to what at the moment besides windows?
<FlipFlopNFly> have you checked /var/log/syslogs
<holycow> your software talks to th ekernel, the kernel controls hardware, and passes data back and forth
<Bugz__> yep.. thats how I got it in my head now..
<Bugz__> :D
<holycow> when you open up a hard drive your file browser doesn't actually see the drive it talks to the kernel and it passes info back and forth
<holycow> so in order for the kernl to talk to nforce6 chips it needs drivers
<Bugz__> so.. the kernel is open source, or is that ubuntu thats open source?
<holycow> older that 2.6.20x kernels just don't have it built in unless someone is nice neough to compile the driver modules and share them
<rob_p> holycow: I just verified that, "user ALL=(ALL) command" works on one of my Ubuntu boxes too!
<holycow> Bugz__, pretty much everything is
<Bugz__> ok... so the nForce6 chipset just needs the drivers to work?
<holycow> rob_p, oh neat!
<Bugz__> and everything is ready?
<holycow> rob_p, dapper by chance?
<ledemente> Aghh! Did anyone catch what hayden said?
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: nope nothing unusual
<ledemente> I missed it.
<holycow> Bugz__, thats what i'm waiting for.  i went out and bought replacement mobos (intel chipset) and i will wait until these nforce6 ones are supported
<rob_p> holycow: Nope!  Breezy.
<Bugz__> well they have tools like wine, would it be possible for wine to emulate a driver?
<holycow> rob_p, actually thats even better, okay gives me a framework to work off of
<ledemente> Bugz__: O_O
<holycow> rob_p, thank you.  i will do another install and test
<holycow> bugz_, nope
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: right now I'm running with firefox --debug
<rob_p> holycow: Welcome.  Good luck.
<Bugz__> how does a person go about getting this driver, erm.. *cough* before they release it?
<FlipFlopNFly> Has the debugger lead to anything conclusive?
<Bugz__> would it be possible to recompile from a windows driver?
<holycow> rob_p, i'm so bloddy close too
<Bugz__> or are my options just pretty much limited right now because of this driver issue..
<holycow> rob_p, i'm buying these great asus intel chipset laptops that yo uput together your self
<T7s_brother> FlipFlopNFly: nope nothing yet..
<holycow> everything works awesome except a few inty things like the modem .. .but now i run into this!
<holycow> gah!
<holycow> :)
<willys_fueguino> I need some help here to use sudo...
<holycow> Bugz__, well actually the opposite is true
<Bugz__> opposite?
<rob_p> holycow: Sounds fun!
<holycow> Bugz__, the thing about linux is that a) everything is mostly sensible and sane.  the whole damned thing is so modular it spectacularly easy to run and make do stuff
<holycow> b) its incredibly powerfull and flexible as a result you can make it do anything
<Bugz__> sounds good so far..
<holycow> c) what that means is if the drivers are open sourced (nforce drivers are ACTUALLY open sourced), you can take the source and compile it for your kernel
<holycow> so
<Bugz__> maybe reverse engineering a driver might help me start..
<Bugz__> wait..
<holycow> while the drivers are going to appear in the mainline kernel at some later date
<Bugz__> but I have no intel on how to do that..
<holycow> you can go get the drivers now your self, compile and install
<holycow> BUT
<holycow> your haveto frickin know what your doing :)  that in it self is a learning process
<holycow> Bugz__, right
<holycow> thus its not linux thats limited
<Bugz__> hmm
<holycow> IT'S YOU thats limited
<ledemente> Okay. I'm still kinda stuck.
<holycow> catch my drift?
<ledemente> Oooh.
<ledemente> Nasty.
<holycow> not at all
<Bugz__> HAHA... thats great to hear.. but on the other hand.. not so good, cuz I feel dumb now..
<gpm> haha
<gpm> you're not dumb
<gpm> programming device drivers has never been easy
<Bugz__> well programming in common isnt easy..
<holycow> Bugz__, brother,you and me both
<Bugz__> I used to program in VB and C++
<holycow> i've been doing this for quite a while and i still feel like a dipshit
<Bugz__> but it seems only C++ is supported by linux
<holycow> uh no
<gpm> haha
<holycow> EVERYTHING is supported in linux
<ledemente> There's that other VB language...
<gpm> yes
<holycow> gnome is written in c
<holycow> kernel in c
<ledemente> Uh... gambas/
<gpm> there's a lot more c than c++ i think
<Bugz__> yeah.. but I dont know their syntax..
<gpm> in *nix in general
<holycow> virtually everything in the environment has some goddamned binding for any language under the sun
<holycow> infact
<holycow> thats actually a problem
<Bugz__> but VB is Microsoft.. and its base is the Windows
<holycow> a lot of devs complain that they don't have mother goose from redmond telling them how to work and code
<willys_fueguino> I need help; How can I make the sudoers let "willy" user the firestarter program as root without asking for a password, what line should be added to the sudoers file??
<gpm> but you said you learned some C++
<ledemente> Okay, I want to partition hdb.
<holycow> they haveto make their own decisions now
<ledemente> How do I do this?
<Bugz__> infact.. when they built VB.. they intended it for Windows.. and thus put windows binaries in it
<holycow> you know, freedom is hard
<gpm> ledemente: cfdisk, fdisk, gparted
<Bugz__> yep
<gpm> ledemente: gparted is probably the easiest
<holycow> willys_fueguino, brother if you find out let me know.  i've fought with exactly that thing for the last 6 hours
<seravitae> hey i booted up with ubuntu edgy's default -generic kernel for smp/dual core support
<ledemente> gpm: not when I can't move the mouse.
<Bugz__> brb gotts goto bathroom
<Bugz__> :)
<ledemente> Oh wait a minute...
<seravitae> now nvidia in xorg doesnt work, i lost all my window edges so i cant even minimise or close programs
<holycow> willys_fueguino, here is my sudoers file that doesn't work on dapper for some reason, maybe it will work for you:  http://pastebin.ca/335239
<gpm> ledemente: haha, yeah that sucks. probably cfdisk then then
<gpm> ledemente: it's not too hard to use
<gpm> ledemente: just less pretty
<shatrat> seravitae, when you change kernels you have to reinstall the graphics driver. That may be your problem
<holycow> seravitae, are you sure? sounds lik eyour running beryl actually
<willys_fueguino> holycow: uff..... I tried it already with some books sintax over here.... but didn't worked out :-\
<ledemente> Or, I could just install on the second harddrive and them move "/home" across.
<MasterShrek> holycow and willys_fueguino i believe you type visudo as root, and add this line:  username   ALL=(ALL)    command
<seravitae> holycow: i was running beryl on the other kernel fine
<gpm> ledemente: the possibilities are endless
<seravitae> no reason why it shouldnt load though in the other kernel?
<holycow> master_o2_master, thats wrong that gives all users sudo ... which is VERY bad
<gpm> just be careful
<ledemente> Then, I'd have to somehow shoft myself back onto the main large drive.
<holycow> seravitae, beryl crashses actually EXACTLY like that.  i had to reinstall a few times
<MasterShrek> my bad, its:   username   ALL=(ALL)    NOPASSWDcommand
<willys_fueguino> MasterShrek: If i edit sudoers lets say with nano, and add that line to the sudoers file, won't work right?
<seravitae> mmk
<MasterShrek> my bad, its:   username   ALL=(ALL)    NOPASSWD ; command
<gpm> there's nothing worse than realizing you've fucked your own partition table
<MasterShrek> ugh im off or something
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | gpm
<ubotu> gpm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<holycow> seravitae, not sure why or how to fix it or if the latest is better.  just a heads up. notice i knew the problem without asking questions ... :)
<MasterShrek> its NOPASSWD: command
<seravitae> how can i run metacity at least
<gpm> tonyyarusso: seriously?
<gpm> ok
<willys_fueguino> hahahaha
* gpm apologizes
<MasterShrek> yea it probably would willys_fueguino
<holycow> MasterShrek, oh dude ... THAT IS THE WORST piece of advice i have ever seen
<willys_fueguino> MasterShrek: then how would it be??
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<holycow> with that one line you will be owned by a frickin windows 98 user
<holycow> damn dude
<holycow> MasterShrek, that turns off all your password, VERY VERY VERY BAD
<seravitae> shatrat: can you define what you mean by reinstall the drivers
<holycow> note to all: whatever you do, DON'T put that in your sudoers file
<holycow> hehe ;)
<seravitae> dpkg-reconfigure or nvidia-configure?
<Bugz__> back
<holycow> or if you do give me your ip
<willys_fueguino> X'D
<holycow> i need some server space
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> *cough*
<Bugz__> server space?
<Bugz__> as in webhost space?
<holycow> Bugz__, its a joke :)
<Bugz__> I own a webserver
<MasterShrek> yea, well wehn u learn how to use sudo holycow , let me konw, then u tell me what the damn command is
<Bugz__> :P
<Bugz__> SNHosting.org
<felixhummel> brb
<felixhummel> don't talk too much here as i will reboot :P
<aciddrops> hello
<gpm> wow
<gpm> just wow
<aciddrops> graphically what is a good way to kill a non responding process
<gpm> with the system monitor
<gpm> i guess
<aciddrops> like when firefox doesnt work
<frogzoo> aciddrops: htop
<holycow> MasterShrek, i have a sneaky suspicion that sudoers is broken in dapper
<aleha> hello . guys howto ubuntu+amd64+flash? anyone can help?
<holycow> but i will setup some duplicate installs to test before posting
<seravitae> shatrat: I still have no idea what exactly i'm reinstalling here. my xconfig should not need to be changed if i change a kernel
<seravitae> and i can't even run synaptic to find the entire nvidia package simply because I can't open any programs.
<willys_fueguino> I need help; How can I make the sudoers let "willy" user the firestarter program as root without asking for a password, what line should be added to the sudoers file??
<seravitae> because i don't have a window manager that will run, because beryl crapped out.
<frogzoo> aciddrops: xkill
<MasterShrek> seravitae whats your graphics card?
<seravitae> dual 7300gts working fine in the -386 kernel
<holycow> willys_fueguino, actually its MasterShrek's line but you need to add the username of the user in front of that
<MasterShrek> hmm, did u try the drivers from nvidias site
<holycow> start ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/network-admin
<MasterShrek> no shit holycow wow, weird i was right, nice smart ass remark dumbass
<holycow> something similar to that
<seravitae> dude, i had dual screens running working fine on -386 kernel
<holycow> hey, go fuck your self, m'kay?
<seravitae> all i did was go to -generic kernel on grub menu.
<TheSkorm> ok
<Bugz__> ?
<Bugz__> o.0
<willys_fueguino>  not helpful holycow
<holycow> your just telling everyone that line out of context so they can get nicely owned
<aidan> hey
<frogzoo> seravitae: if your driver changed, you can need to alter xorg.conf sometimes
<seravitae> frogzoo: how did my driver change?
<aidan> need help settin up automatix
<MasterShrek> holycow> MasterShrek, oh dude ... THAT IS THE WORST piece of advice i have ever seen
<grok_linux> just upgraded from dapper to edgy. getting the following errors msg: 'artsmessage - sound server fatal error - cpu overload, aborting' can anyone offer any advice on this?
<MasterShrek> dont talk shit if you cant back it up
<DBO> MasterShrek, holycow, cut it out, both of you, you can have your cock fight elsewehre
<Bugz__> I agree DBO
<MasterShrek> wait, screw this room, ubuntu is a noob distro anways
<Bugz__> dude..
<aidan> anyone willin to help setup easyubuntu
<Bugz__> chill Shrek
<Bugz__> if its so noob.. why dont you build a better one?
<DBO> Bugz__, he left
<grok_linux> he loeft
<Bugz__> hmm
<aidan> lol bugz
<Bugz__> im using Chatzilla
<Bugz__> x.X
<Bugz__> I dont see parts
<Bugz__> XD
<Bugz__> Shrek (Green Guys) < ubuntu
* Bugz__ says ubuntu rulez!!
<aidan> anyone willing to help me setup easyubuntu or automatix
<DBO> Bugz__, try to keep the random chatter to a minimum too =)
<DBO> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Bugz__> even though I have to admit.. green is my favorite color..
<ardchoille42> !automatix | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<graft> yo - i have this really weird problem where audio starts locking up and just repeating ad infinitum - like error beeps just go on incessantly, beep beep beep
<graft> it seems to pop up randomly, no warning in syslog or dmesg or anything
<Bugz__> can we at least TALK about ubuntu?
<graft> killing apps doesn't seem to fix it
<DBO> graft, are you the only person with access to your PC?
<graft> yeah
<DBO> Bugz__, yeah, but offtopic stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<graft> it's a fresh install, two days old
<DBO> graft, just curious because I used to pull pranks on people following that general idea
<holycow> Bugz__, did i answer most of yoru questions?
<graft> um, how did you achieve this?
<Bugz__> now where did holycow go.. so I can try to understand some more ubuntu
<Bugz__> yes you did holycow..
<Bugz__> but im still lacking a little here and there..
<DBO> graft, usually putting something in their .bashrc or their .profile
<Bugz__> would you happen to know how to compile a driver?
<felixhummel> re
<aidan> anyone wiling to help setup samba
<felixhummel> aidan, for sure
<Bugz__> you said nForce drivers were opensource.. correct?
<holycow> Bugz__, just give it time, i'm not certain anyone ever trully leaves the noob stage
<graft> DBO: well it's making flash lock up in browser windows, so it'd have to be some pretty clever bash scripting
<aidan> thanks felixhummel
<DBO> graft, ah is it only happening with flash?
<holycow> yes they are
<felixhummel> aidan, thank me afterwards ;)
<Bugz__> but I wont have any use for ubuntu then.. I mainly wish to use it to listen to my 5GIGs worth of music..
<aidan> ok i try to apt get it right and it comes up with this
<graft> nope, mplayer as well
<willys_fueguino> @sudoers
<Bugz__> since its ease of use, I love ubuntu, especially the friendly layout.. (GUI) it has..
<willys_fueguino> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<aidan> Password:
<aidan> Sorry, try again.
<aidan> Password:
<aidan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<aidan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aidan> Edit/Delete Message
<DBO> graft, what about other sound producing programs?
<felixhummel> bugz_, u need xmms or xmms2 or amarok or mpd with ncmpc
<holycow> Bugz__, plus your a programmer.  feel free to contribute.  i love helping out on the channel .. its geat.
<graft> DBO: um, aplay also does it
<holycow> time to for some stake
<holycow> steak even
<holycow> heh
<DBO> aidan, do you have synaptic open?
<felixhummel> aidan, u have another package management system open
<DBO> graft, are you using ESD?
<Bugz__> indeed.. ill stay around and help if I can.. but I dont know much about the linux platform or ubuntu for that matter..
<felixhummel> aidan, either synaptic or (aptitude or apt-get in another console)
<graft> DBO: nope, no esd, no arts... just pure alsa
<aidan> no i cant see one
<felixhummel> aidan, try sudo killall <programs mentioned before>
<DBO> aidan, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<DBO> if you are 100% sure no other package managers are open
<Bugz__> felixhummel, where would I go about getting those utilities?
<graft> aidan: check your system tray
<DBO> graft, you arent getting anything from dmesg either hmm?
<felixhummel> bugz_, apt-cache show <the name>
<DBO> graft, does sound continue to play after this happens?
<aidan> came up with this
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<aidan> Password:
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<metal03> Anyone can help me with configurations I need to do to be able to sync my palm...  :S
<graft> DBO: um, it continues to play, but it always stutters
<DBO> aidan, now try
<felixhummel> bugz_, apt-cache show xmms xmms2 amarok mpd ncmpc
<willys_fueguino> willy@Kubuntu-Dapper:~$ sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<willys_fueguino> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 17 <<<
<willys_fueguino> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 17
<graft> DBO: well, it continues to play the first half-second or what-not
<felixhummel> bugz_, to get them use sudo apt-get install xmms xmms2 amarok mpd ncmpc
<Bugz__> btw.. what kinds of pc's does ubuntu work on?? do you suppose I could rewrite my bios on a small PDA with a USB slot to use ubuntu utilties?
<willys_fueguino> My advice to you: Don't modify the sudoers file like a text file
<Bugz__> or a linus kernel?
<Bugz__> linux*
<felixhummel> aidan, and does sudo apt-get install samba work now?
<bulmer> willys_fueguino: do not, do not use nano, use visudo
<frogzoo> Bugz__: really little point trying to run ubuntu on a low mem device
<DBO> graft, that effect is almost universally a driver bug, what sound card?
<metal03> I'm trying to sync my PalmOS device with Linux and I can't seem to make it work...  anyone can help?
<willys_fueguino> bulmer: I don't know how... and the man isn't very helpful on that :-\
<Bugz__> what would be the recommended LOWEST memory?
<Bugz__> 256MB?
<aidan> i think so
<Bugz__> hmm
<bulmer> willys_fueguino: man visudo
<graft> DBO: ATI IXP onboard ac 97 muckity-muckity
<frogzoo> metal03: sys -> prefs -> rmvbl devcs -> PDAs
<felixhummel> metal03, this is a hard one...
<willys_fueguino> Bugz__: 128
<felixhummel> metal03, see http://www.felixhummel.de/tiddlywiki.html#PalmSynchronization
<felixhummel> maybe it helps
<Bugz__> thats even better willys
<Bugz__> :D
<aidan> zy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<aidan> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<willys_fueguino> bulmer: as I said, isn't helpful...
<Bugz__> how much hard-drive space does the whole ubuntu OS require?
<felixhummel> aidan, do as u r told: sudo apt-get update
<felixhummel> ;)
<bulmer> willys_fueguino: you have heard of google... :)
<graft> DBO: sorry IXP SB400, i should say
<aidan> did that b4 ok ill try again lol
<frogzoo> Bugz__: 2gig min - but up to 10gig if you install everything
<willys_fueguino> Bugz__: you CAN use tab for auto-complete nicks
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
<aidan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<aidan> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<willys_fueguino> Bugz_: ;-)
<willys_fueguino> aidan: sudo apt-get update
<rpc> damn it this is emergency... do you guys know how to move mouse pointer with keys on win XP? i can't damn move it and go back to my linux
<rpc> something broke out of the blue :(
<Bugz__> oi.. thanks :D I didnt know that willys_fueguino
<aidan> arh thanks
<DBO> aidan, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (that lockfile needed to go too)
<graft> man this would be great timing if i have hardware issues... my warranty just ran out!
<metal03> Felixhummel : What's Evolution...  the link on your site is broken (it seems)
<DBO> aidan, ignore my last if its working now
<willys_fueguino> rpc: you can't do it activating an option on the control panel
<aidan> working now thanks
<maddash> does anyone know of a good tutorial on remote accessing an ubuntu box?
<DBO> graft, has it ever worked right?
<rpc> willys_fueguino all i can do right now is just type in here
<DBO> !ssh | maddash
<ubotu> maddash: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rpc> nothing else works on my dual screen because of this damn mouse prob :/
<bulmer> maddash: google for ssh tutorial
<Bugz__> and thanks, frogzoo, that will help me in the future..
<willys_fueguino> rpc: what about alt + tab??
<graft> DBO: yeah it's worked perfectly for months, until i did this new install
<willys_fueguino> oh... dual screen...
<DBO> graft, did you upgrade at the same time?
<aidan> Reading package lists... Done
<aidan> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<aidan> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<willys_fueguino> never "worked" with that :-S
<rpc> willys_fueguino he he that works but still... not sure what has happened to the mouse
<DBO> aidan, you can safely ignore that
<felixhummel> metal03, http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<aidan> ok
<aidan> what now then
<Bugz__> hey felixhummel, which one is the most recommended.. xmms xmms2 amarok mpd ncmpc
<willys_fueguino> rpc: I think that's a normal issue with winbugs... I had that some times...
<Bugz__> or.. which one would you recommend..
<willys_fueguino> rpc: the only fix?? reboot
<rpc> willys_fueguino i was trying to install virtualbox...
<willys_fueguino> rpc: or install ubuntu better
<glick> man all these packages have such complicated build processes
<graft> DBO: upgrade? meaning what? i did a vanilla edgy install, then dist-upgraded to be current with edgy
<rpc> willys_fueguino and it locked my usb ports i believe
<huda_hudi> hi everyone
<DBO> graft, were you running edgy before is what I meant
<graft> DBO: yeah... but i wiped the drive anyway
<aidan> What now BDO
<rpc> willys_fueguino was installing vbox to install ubuntu :/
<macosxneed> where can i get a mac os?
<rpc> and no, reboot means a disaster
<DBO> aidan, hmmm, what problem are you having?
<macosxneed> Vmware problem need mac os
<DBO> graft, I see...  well, I hate to say it, but I really have no idea where to go with it...
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<aidan> Reading package lists... Done
<aidan> Building dependency tree... Done
<aidan> samba is already the newest version.
<aidan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<willys_fueguino> rpc: install it form scratch on your sistem... just make sure you have the data backup... format your drive, install ubntuu and you'll be "FREE"
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<DBO> aidan, please dont paste in here
<graft> DBO: yeah... not sure meself... thanks for considering it anyway
<felixhummel> bugz_, depends... I am used to winamp, so I chose xmms. xmms2 is it's successor. amarok is a big music player with database, big gui, whatever - it couldn't manage to import my 200GB of music, so I discarded it.
<DBO> aidan, however what do you want to do?
<rpc> willys_fueguino i will do it, and might rather install xp inside after
<gilbert_> hi all, i wanna know how to make local system user send out email using FQDN
<DBO> graft, has anything changed in BIOS?
<felixhummel> bugz_, mpd is a server daemon and ncmpc is it's console client
<aidan> link my ubuntu pc desktop to my windows pc desktop pc
<graft> DBO: hm, shouldn't have
<Bugz__> ok thanks.
<DBO> !samba | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<frogzoo> felixhummel: audacious > xmms
<rpc> lol what a funny situation, all i can do is type here on my second screen lol
<Bugz__> I like winamp so I think ill go with your choices..
<DBO> aidan, the second link =)
<rpc> usb ports seem dead
<felixhummel> frogzoo, I'll give it a try, thx
<aidan> and also BDO
<Bugz__> btw does xmms have its own skins, or can it import winamps skins too?
<felixhummel> can someone plz give me the command for "copy ~/web/index.html to ftp://ftp.mydomain.com/html/"?
<hayden> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<huda_hudi> how do i start bitchx in ubuntu
<willys_fueguino> rpc: are you sure on that??
<aidan> need help someone said on a forum to ethier use easyubntu or automaticx so i can play mp3 on ubuntu
<Bugz__> felixhummel: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup_2007001312149 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<willys_fueguino> rpc: of the USB
<DBO> huda_hudi, open a terminal and run "bitchx"
<Bugz__> is what I was told to copy
<Marupa> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from DSL?
<Bugz__> just replace xorg.conf with your file names
<DBO> !mp3 | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<huda_hudi> bitchx
<felixhummel> bugz_, :D no i want to copy from my hdd to my ftp server
<Marupa> (the linux, not the Internet service)
<Bugz__> oh
<Bugz__> sry
<Bugz__> im new.. im just trying to help..
<felixhummel> never mind ;)
<huda_hudi> it says command not found
<felixhummel> that honors u, bugz_
<felixhummel> :)
<Bugz__> :)
<aidan> BDO i tryed that heaps and all i do is go round in circles
<willys_fueguino> aidan: you CAN use TAB to auto-complete the nicknames
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
<felixhummel> so I have mounted my ftp directory in nautilus. how can I access this from console?
<DBO> aidan, my name is DBO first off, I keep missing your messages because its not pinging me =P  secondly, where are you having issues with the instructionss?
<felixhummel> aidan, u just need a player and the codecs
<felixhummel> DBO, i think aidan is in good hands ;)
* Bugz__ agrees
* DBO confused, whose hands?
<glick> hey I ran chkrootkit and I got warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<glick> what does that mean?
<huda_hudi> is there any other irc client other than bitchx? bitchx wont run from terminal in ubuntu
<Bhaskar> how to install grub from live/installation cd
<bulmer> glick: google is your friend
<aidan> DBO,
<tonyyarusso> huda_hudi: Sure.  irssi, gaim, xchat, etc.
<willys_fueguino> aidan: ;-)
<tonyyarusso> !irc | huda_hudi
<ubotu> huda_hudi: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Bugz__> I do have a sort of off-topic question..
<tonyyarusso> Bugz__: #ubuntu-offtopic is good for those
<aidan> how do u ping users ROFLMAO
<huda_hudi> oops I am sorry for the trouble. looks like I never installed it. I thought it was there by default. sorry again guys
<Marupa> I can't burn any disks, because the computer I want to install Ubuntu on has a broken CD rom drive.  It can't read CDs, so I have to boot it on USB stick.  Is there any way to install Ubuntu on it?
<Bugz__> Programs labeled Linux Compatible.. when downloading programs, would that mean it works with ubuntu too?
<bulmer> Marupa: make sure your mobo supports booting off of a usb disk
<DBO> aidan, simply by saying their name (but it has to be spelled properly)
<Bugz__> well its not like that kind of off-topic.. it was off-topic to the sense, as what they were talking about.
<Marupa> we're on DSL right now.
<tonyyarusso> Bugz__: It "should".  Question of how much work it will take I'd say.
<aidan> DBO
<aidan> DBO ok
<bur[n] er> Marupa: that's an interesting question... I'd check the wiki
<aidan> D8O
<bulmer> Marupa: simple then, just like installing DSL.
<Byan> wtf..
<Marupa> how do you mean, bulmer?
<rpc> lol can't reboot the box even
<Byan> how come after I chmod 666 a directory
<Byan> I still can't cd i
<Byan> it*
<rpc> any ideas how to shut down xp using keyboard?
* Byan doesn't get it
<krang> !seen `Penumbra
<ubotu> I last saw `Penumbra (n=Oversoul@ppp-68-91-32-170.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net) 1h 53m 27s ago, quiting:
<DBO> aidan, ok lets just work through this slowly one at a time... first thing is samba
<_root____> hi I am huda_hudi from bitchx :)
<Byan> rpc: if it's logged in.. Win, u, u
<bulmer> Marupa: you learned how to load another usb when using DSL?
<_root____> its really cool
<aidan> ok
<Marupa> no, bulmer.
<rpc> Byan i have no win key on my laptop :(
<DBO> aidan, you can just right click on the folder you wish to share, and select "Share Folder"
<Marupa> ctrl+escape, rpc.
<bulmer> rpc:  you can use  shutdown /s /t 10
<huda_hudi> :)
<rpc> what a crazy situation, just the damn usb port died and i can't use mouse, all i can do is type here
<aidan> is that all?
<DBO> aidan, it will ask for your password
<DBO> aidan, then you can select a drop down box, you want to select "Windows Networks" in there
<rpc> Marupa thanks alot, that will set me free finally :)
<alvarezp> rpc: win+m, alt+f4, u
<rpc> bulmer console you mean?
<DBO> aidan, name it as you like, and you are done
<bulmer> rpc yes, in an xp cmd windows..use that command
<Bugz__> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Bugz__> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<alvarezp> !WorksForMe
<rpc> thanks very much - i will be back in a few...
<Marupa> bulmer:  How do I do it?
<Bugz__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Bugz__> !install programs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install programs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> Bugz__, you can PM the bot those commands and not spam it here
<bulmer> Marupa: off hand I dont remember it, visit DSL channel and they will tell you how to move software to a usb
<Bugz__> sry
<VxJasonxV> Is there a command line installer in kubuntu?  The documentation has `debian-installer` in a 'command name' type format, but that doesn't actually exist?
<Marupa> alternatively, is there a way to have Ubuntu LiveCD on a USB?
<Bugz__> Marupa, there is.
<Marupa> how would one do it?
<Bugz__> Marupa: I dont know the answer to that question, but I do KNOW it IS possible..
<Bugz__> I seen someone being helped earlier on in the day, with a similar question, and he/she was booting from a USB Pen Drive.
<shatrat> Marupa, there is a guide for doing it on help.ubuntu.com
<Marupa> Thank you, shatrat.
<shatrat> Good luck, I havent tried it myself
<Bugz__> is it ok to idle in here?
<shatrat> Bugz__, I hope so, I always do
<Flannel> Bugz__: of course
<Bugz__> I think im going to change my nick.. it seems someone likes my nickname too much..
<Kenny> thats takin too?? grr
<r_rehashed> doesn't edgy come with x11R71
<r_rehashed> ?
<r_rehashed> I have /usr/X11R6 in my directory
<KennyR> Flannel: How do I register my name on this server?
<_archangel> is there a trick to make dapper download the apt-get update ?
<Flannel> KennyR: /msg nickserv help register
<r_rehashed> and I haven't received any updates too
<Marupa> all previous versions of Ubuntu can be updated to the new 6.10, right?
<task0> please help!! for some reason ubuntu changed my partition table and now partition magic and other programs says there are errors!!! :(
<Flannel> Marupa: eventually.  You can only upgrade one version at a time.
<r_rehashed> task0: avoid Partition Magic.
<r_rehashed> task0: I have faced a lot of problems with it
<r_rehashed> use gparted
<Tido> has anyone gotten an nvidia driver to work with 64 bit ubuntu or kubuntu?
<KennyR> nvidia driver for video or sound?
<task0> r_rehashed: TestDiskalso detects error
<Tido> video
<KennyR> if its the nForce6 chipset, the drivers arent ported to linux yet.
<Tido> no, it's nforce4, but I was refering to my video card
<task0> r_rehashed: windows partition manager shows unnalocated spaces of 1 mb y both my disks!!
<_archangel> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<KennyR> or I should say Ubuntu.. other than that I wouldnt know.. but I was told 32bit at the moment is better than 64?
<task0> r_rehashed: ubuntu is installed in other disk!!!
<r_rehashed> ok
<ubuntu_> hi
<Flannel> KennyR: for most desktop apps, yeah.  Since a lot of the proprietary stuff still isn't available in 64bit
<r_rehashed> ubuntu_: welcome
<KennyR> thanks for clarrifying Flannel.
<Flannel> KennyR: unless you're doing video/photo/other highend number crunching, (or have more than 4GB ram), you don't really benefit much from 64bit
<task0> r_rehashed: what can i do?!
<r_rehashed> Flanel: Xorg drivers version 7.1 contain intel's drivers for 64-bit Linux ?
<KennyR> Flannel: I assumed only..
<darweth> Hello folks.  I have a problem.  I was gone for 12 days and came back to a whole slew of Ubuntu updates (including Gnome updates).  Since then, I have been unable to drag and drop in Nautilus...
<darweth> Is there anything I need to enable?
<cmt^^> what's a good tool for ripping dvd's in ubuntu?
<incorrect> -user type question,  i want to set up some sort of desktop reminders
<r_rehashed> task0: windows will not be able to access or recognise your ubuntu ext3 partitions
<Akuma_> what do i need to play flash movies with totem?
<cmt^^> terminal-based, preferably
<incorrect> evolution's don't seem to work very well
<task0> r_rehashed: that's no my problem!
<task0> r_rehashed: now i have both windows disk partition table with errors!
<KennyR> Flannel: Im still a bit confused, when I use the command aplay -l, I get the Hard-ware name of NVidia, but when I use another command its set as intel..
<task0> ubuntu is in another disk!
<task0> r_rehashed: i don't understand why ubuntu changed things!
<r_rehashed> hmm
<KennyR> Flannel: Well actually.. now its showing something different from my last boot. Its showing HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia..
<KennyR> Would could that mean?
<cmt^^> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Flannel> KennyR: er... What are we talking about?  You sure you weren't talking to someone else about it?
<task0> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cmt^^> !ripping dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripping dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<r_rehashed> task0: if you are able to access your data.., isn't it ok if you ignore the errors?
<cmt^^> :|
<KennyR> Indeed
<task0> r_rehashed: i don't think thats rigth!
<KennyR> I was just a bit confused, and you were helping clarify some things..
<KennyR> So I just thought id ask, Flannel
<task0> r_rehashed: if partition are corrupted at some time they will fail!!
<r_rehashed> !task0: I don't think your partitions are corrupt
<task0> TestDisk also detects errors!
<task0> not only partition magic!
<r_rehashed> task0: what does gParted show?
<bluefox83> ok, so...have they worked out the bugs in upgrading from breezy to egdy by inserting a new sources.list and then upgrading?
<task0> r_rehashed: i'm in windows rigth now
<task0> r_rehashed: can't switch rigth now---
<r_rehashed> yeah. ok
<task0> is reported that installing ubuntu changed partiotion table?!
<_archangel> how do install Xchat ? or do build from source?
<task0> r_rehashed: can i send you a pm?
<r_rehashed> sure
<KennyR> Could I get some help getting my Hard-Ware version, info, etc?
<bluefox83> KennyR, hardware version of what?
<KennyR> its an NVidia Sound-Card..
<bulmer> KennryR somewhere under /proc there are files that have these info
<KennyR> where is /proc?
<bluefox83> KennethP, lspci and in /proc
<pavs> is there any 64 bit wine I want to install it on my ubuntu. than I can officially stop using windows alltogether
<KennyR> lspci doesnt give me much information on the specific card.
<pavs> ping
<KennyR> pong
<task0> hello, does someone has partition problem experience?!!??!?!?
<KennyR> bulmer: where at under /proc
<KennyR> bulmer: all I see are a bunch of folders with numbers and some files
<task0> please, partition programs are dettecting problems!
<KennyR> task0: I just let ubuntu partition my hard-drive, and it worked great.
<task0> KennyR: i'm having problems!
<KennyR> task0: I can see..
<task0> KennyR: i have 3 Hd's.... 1 and 2 windows.... 3 ubuntu
<task0> but ubuntu changed things in 1 and 2!!!!
<flemnos> is there a quick way in xchat to auto-scroll back up to the "you last saw the chat here" line?
<KennyR> task0: I dont have experience with more than 1 hard-drive.
<Renu_> how is better to install in text mode or oem mode?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<task0> KennyR: :'(
<KennyR> by oem mode do you mean, graphical mode
<KennyR> like ubuntu installer?
<Renu_> yes
<incorrect> damn the beryl updates crashes
<KennyR> I suggest the OEM mode for beginners..
<KennyR> its simple, and effective
<Renu_> ok
<bulmer> KennyR: example cat /proc/cpuinfo
<KennyR> the text mode requires typing of commands.
<KennyR> thanks bulmer
<Renu_> cause i m trting to install for 2 days
<KennyR> well then id suggest the OEM Mode..
<KennyR> as a beginner, thats what id suggest..
<Renu_> ok
<booyaka> what up ortiz
<task0> hello, does someone has partition problems experience?!!??!?!?
<ortiz> its kodeslaw these days booyaka
<booyaka> ortiz did you install the packages for restricted formats?
<booyaka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ortiz> no i have heavy programs running right now
<booyaka> what apps you have running?
<ortiz> nicotine ..amsn ..myspace ..xmms ..gaim
<dal> that's quite a heavy load ortiz
<ortiz> true
<dal> you might want to use xchat instead of gaim for irc
<ortiz> thanks to fluxbox
<TheSkorm> no
<TheSkorm> nononono
<TheSkorm> xchat sucks
<TheSkorm> IRSSI
<ortiz> irssi?
<dal> IRSSI huh TheSkorm?
<dal> what's so good about it TheSkorm?
<TheSkorm> ___  _   __  __ ___
<TheSkorm>  |  |_) (_  (_   |
<TheSkorm> _|_ | \ __) __) _|_
<TheSkorm> uh
<TheSkorm> its quick, powerful
<TheSkorm> easy to use
<TheSkorm> you can put it in screen
<dal> is it CLI?
<TheSkorm> yup
<TheSkorm> good once you get used to it
* KennyR is on ChatZilla with FireFox
<pppoe_dude> TheSkorm, please try to not paste large amounts of text in the channel
<dal> my man ortiz is scared of the command-line
<TheSkorm> why use a gui for a texted based protcol
<maddash> irssi is cli
<TheSkorm> wasnt a paste
<hagabaka> where should i go to suggest adding a package for an application to ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> hagabaka: launchpad.net ?
<hagabaka> oh
<hagabaka> do those requests usually get looked at?
<dal> k I'm gonna give IRSSI a whirl. does it handle dcc transfers?
<KennyR> hagabaka: they do..
<miniman> How can I make it so other users cannnot execute anything?
<hagabaka> cool, thanks
<pppoe_dude> miniman, anything?
<miniman> yes
<KennyR> np hagabaka
<pavs> i am using konversion on ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> miniman, users can execute/change persmissions of things they own
<booyaka> what up ortiz
<pppoe_dude> miniman, one way would be to remove ownership of things
<booyaka> you need to get irssi
<booyaka> this ish is buttahz
<Ch1ppy> hey, I have a kvcd in .bin format; is there any way I can play this?
<pppoe_dude> Ch1ppy, mplayer plays .bin
<KennyR> miniman: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<KennyR> that might help you miniman.
<miniman> What if I sudo chmod 677 -rf *?
<miniman> Ah nevermind.
<ahill> test
<pppoe_dude> miniman, they can always change permissions of files they own
<miniman> yeah
<scrollzer> miniman: try scp?
<ahill> pppoe_dude, can you read this? (just making sure it works)
<Erb_> I have an external harddisk that I'd like to format. Ubuntu recognizes it as '/media/New Volume'. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<pppoe_dude> ahill, ya
<ahill> pppoe_dude, k thnks
<Ch1ppy> pppoe_dude: hm, I managed to get it workign with some fiddling, but I'm missing the audio codec; any ideas on finding out which one I need/installing?
<pppoe_dude> look at what command line says
<booyaka> ortiz, just open xterm and type "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes
<ahill> pppoe_dude, you know a good website to learn linux (one that works with ubuntu?) im pretty new
<booyaka> then launch it from the $ prompt by typing irssi
<task0> is there eny way to completly remove access to ubuntu from a disk?
<tojik> Hi all, I am running Ubuntu for the first time. Can it recognize the ntfs drives?
<task0> i wnat ubuntu NOT seeing 2 hard drivres
<pppoe_dude> ahill, best way to learn is to just use it
<pppoe_dude> ahill, google is your friend and so is irc
<ahill> pppoe_dude, k =)
<KennyR> pppoe_dude: EDIT: I suggest using the forums..
<KennyR> ahill: Ubuntu does come with a webpage with some support links for help..
<booyaka> wikipedia's my friend too pppoe_dude
<pppoe_dude> ahill, man pages can be very helpful
<ahill> KennyR, oh ok I just didin't know if there is any site better for ubuntu
<booyaka> tojik there's lots of documentation about reading from & writing to ntfs drives
<ahill> well i know how to use sudo hehe
<vasyl> hello
<pppoe_dude> ahill, the Ubuntu Forums are pretty good if you need to solve problems/learn common things
<KennyR> ahill: No The official Ubuntu site is the best, and easiest way to learn.
<tojik> booyaka any links?
<booyaka> tojik try ntfsprogs
<ahill> k thnks
<KennyR> ahill: Id also suggest using the google search engine..
<KennyR> ahill: Google is your friend..
<booyaka> tojik try http://www.linux-ntfs.org
<ahill> sounds good
<tojik> booyaka thanks
<booyaka> or http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsprogs
<cyzie> hello, i have install 3945modules. now what i need to install in order to get the inet connection via wireless using gui ?
<ahill> KennyR, whats the command to see how many people are in this chat room?
<KennyR> What are you using, ahill.
<ahill> kenny, xchat
<pppoe_dude> cyzie, does your computer recognise the network card?
<vasyl> I have some problems with XGL can someone help please I followed the steps on ubuntu wiki but when I start the XGL session all I see is the cursor and white screen ... nothing else appears, what is causing that? (I hear the startup music if it helps)
<tojik> booyaka already reading. Thanks a lot
<KennyR> ahill: Sorry I dont use xchat
<ahill> KennyR, which one do you use?
<KennyR> ahill: Possibly try /help
<cyzie> pppoe_dude, yes, 3945d
<KennyR> ahill: I like the ChatZilla, its a firefox Addons
<KennyR> Addon*
<pppoe_dude> cyzie, what happens if you type sudo network-admin?
<pppoe_dude> cyzie, do you see the network card?
<ahill> KennyR, im going to try that one
<KennyR> ahill: OK
<cmt^^> can someone tell me what to use to rip dvd's in ubuntu?
<KennyR> DVD-Shrink
<vasyl> cmt^^: dvd::rip
<pppoe_dude> cyzie, if you want to connect to wireless using GUI, you need to make sure that you disable all interfaces from network-admin, install network-manager-gnome and let it handle networking
<ahill> KennyR, how do i find that one for the linux firefox?
<cyzie> pppoe_dude, no, i see only ethernet connection 0 and 1
<cmt^^> !dvd::rip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<KennyR> cmt^^: And for some dvd's to be ripped in DVD-Shrink you need a program called DVD-Fab, but thats for windows.
<cyzie> okie
<KennyR> ahill: The addons work with the firefox you have..
<pppoe_dude> cyzie, cyphase what does iwlist scanning yield?
<KennyR> ahill: Goto the Addons Page in Firefox, and do a search for ChatZilla
<cyphase> pppoe_dude: uhh..
<ajax_> Hey guys...I just installed Edgy. I followed the instructions on the Restricted Modules page but I can't get the flash player to work with Firefox. Anyone want to help me sort it out?
<ahill> KennyR, oh ok
<vasyl> anyone has experience with troubleshooting XGL?
<mabus_> how can I make ubuntu start up faster? it takes about 2 minutes to boot while my old gentoo system took <1 minute
<pppoe_dude> vasyl, @ubuntu-xgl
<KennyR> ahill: http://en-us.add-ons.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/2.0/extensions/
<pppoe_dude> vasyl, #ubuntu-xgl
<KennyR> that will help you, ahill
<cyzie> pppoe_dude, 1 moment
<ahill> KennyR, do you have to know french to use it?
<KennyR> ahill: Im 100% english..
<mabus> juding by the en-us... probably not
<KennyR> mabus: Good observations..
<Erb_> Why is the format option greyed out in GParted?
<KennyR> ahill: Are you still having troubles finding it?
<gpm> Erb_: you don't have access (you need to authenticate or sudo it)
<pppoe_dude> Erb_, u need to unmount drives before you format
<KennyR> ahill: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/16/
<gpm> oh yeah
<someothernick> Erb_, is the drive mounted?
<gpm> that too
<Erb_> I'll try....
<gpm> so many things
<KennyR> that will take you directly to the ChatZilla Addon.
<ahill> KennyR, i found it but when  i click "install now" it does nothing
<KennyR> ahill: Are you using firefox?
<Renu_> installation step failed........:((
<ahill> KennyR, yes version 2.0.0.1
<KennyR> ahill: It should pop up a small dialog. With a wait prompt.
<KennyR> ahill: Then it should have the option to Install
<Renu_> i can not install ubuntu
<Renu_> help
<booyaka> why not Renu_?
<ahill> hmm
<booyaka> don't you have the live cd?
<KennyR> Renu_: Whats the problem?
<cyzie> pppoe_dude, i install the modules
<Erb_> OK, what should I format to? ext3 or ext2?
<Renu_> the failling step is:select and install software
<cyzie> but iwconfig show no interface configureed
<cyzie> :-s
<ahill> KennyR, well I'll have to goto bed but Ill play with it tomorrow thanks for the help!
<mabus> Renu_: what about it fails?
<KennyR> ahill: No Problem, glad I could help
<Renu_> i don t know
<Renu_> i tried with a live cd
<Renu_> and somebody told me to try the alternate cd
<KennyR> well everyone im off to bed..
<KennyR> g' night
<glick> damn i cant build ethereal in ubuntu
<mabus> I can only recall a "select and install software" step on server edition, when it asks you to install dns/lamp
<mabus> glick: wireshark
<Renu_> if i want to install from live cd is not pasing the root file system
<mabus> pasing?
<glick> mabus, umm wireshark is ethereal just a different name
<mabus> glick: I realise that
<mabus> what's the problem
<mabus> I'm just saying if you can't apt-get ethereal it's because it's called wireshark now
<Renu_> anybody help me to install?
<glick> mabus when i compile it says it cant find a file parse_dtc.c
<ahill> KennyR, ok i just saw that it did install it, how do i start in with firefox?
<booyaka> Renu_ did you try any of the alternate isos?
<Renu_> yes
<KennyR> ahill: Click tools
<KennyR> ahill: Then click ChatZilla
<KennyR> this is freenode.net
<KennyR> under #ubuntu
<ahill> KennyR, oh ok
<mabus> glick: why are you compiling from source anyway?
<coach_z> can someone help me get ubuntu to recognize the second core on my Core 2 Duo?   kernel version: 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT.....i know i keep asking but i had to RMA 3 motherboards to get this thing working and now it isnt even working
<jracicot> can anyone help me with broadcasting a WiFi signal from linux?
<cmt^^> hmm
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to take a hard drive image of a windows system to a network location via the ubuntu livecd?  I'd like to backup a system before I install and wipe out windows
<ahill> KennyR, so how do i connect to freenode now that it is open at the first screen?
<booyaka> Renu_ is it a laptop or desktop?
<ahill> KennyR, i just clicked freenode
<mabus> bur[n] er: dd
<darkanyel> help me, i cant listen nothing :(
<Amaranth> coach_z: hrm, it should be working
<ajax_> bur[n] er, I use the dd_rescue utility to do that. I don't know if its available from the LiveCD though.
<mabus> dd just does a raw dump of your disk
<KennyR> ahill: Type /join #ubuntu
<KennyR> to join this channel
<jracicot> who else here has an ASUS mobo that has ASUS WiFi AP Solo on it?
<ahill_> KennyR: nice!
<Amaranth> coach_z: There isn't really anything else you can do, I don't think. Do both cores work in windows?
<ajax_> ajax_, If its not you can try just "dd" but it will abort if it finds a read error.
<KennyR> ahill: I hope I was at least some use to you, im going to bed now.
<Amaranth> jracicot: your motherboard has a wireless access point built in?
<mabus> coach_z: individual programs have to take advantage of both cores
<bur[n] er> i don't think dd goes to a samba drive either :\
<ahill_> KennyR: thank you so much but this one doesn't have color text so i know when someone is talking directly to me huh?
<coach_z> Amaranth: yes both cores show up in windows
<nysosym> Hi there :)
<albacker> guys i got a youtube video using unplug extension into mozilla firefox but there's no sound when i play it using totem ? what's the problem ? can someone help me ?
<mabus> bur[n] er: no, but you can pipe output
<glick> mabus, i wrote a dissector pluggin for a custom protocol
<jracicot> Amaranth: yah, it can broadcast a signal in windows fine, but i dunno how to do it in linux
<KennyR> ahill: Test
<bur[n] er> I have a failing hard drive here too... dd will probably fail :\
<nysosym> is anywhere a graphical interface for irssi?
<coach_z> mabus: in 'system monitor' it only shows up as one CPU
<bur[n] er> I think i have to use a bartPE disk and DriveImageXML
<KennyR> ahill: Notice how it lights up a little darker blue
<ajax_> bur[n] er, dd_rescue will not fail if it finds an error
<mabus> coach_z: then "system monitor" may be one such application that doesn't take advantage
<KennyR> ahill: It also shows messages directly to you under the freenode tab
<ahill_> KennyR: it works but in xchat when someone directly talks to you it shows up in read for easy to see it
<mneptok> coach_z: is this Dapper?
<KennyR> ahill: I do beleive thats in preferences..
<tojik> What are the equivalents for "dir" and "cd" in Ubuntu. Can anyone give me the list of commands?
<mabus> ls and cd
<Amaranth> coach_z: run this command in a terminal: grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<mabus> well
<darkanyel> can anyone told me how to instal the sond board?
<mabus> dir and cd...
<bur[n] er> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ahill_> KennyR:  oh ok well good night, one more question. is there a quick reply button on keyboard for this so you can repy to you faster?
<coach_z> mneptok: yes it is dapper  mabus: the system monitor shows up as 2 cpus with my Pentium D processor
<tojik> Thanx to all
<KennyR> ahill_: IM not sure what you mean.
<mneptok> coach_z: you need to install the -smp kernel for your architecture.
<mabus> mneptok: he has it
<KennyR> ahill_: Are you talking about auto-completion of names?
<coach_z> mneptok: i have tried that, as suggested here earlier today, and it wasnt working
<Flannel> coach_z, mneptok, dapper has no -smp specific kernels for intel family
<ahill_> for example you type my name and say something to me and then i want to hit 'r' to and i want it to bring up your name real quick cus you were the last one to talk to me for example
<darkanyel> 03:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05) ???
<mneptok> coach_z: have you looked carefully at your BIOS settings, and ensured you're using the latest BIOS?
<mabus> ahill_: type k, then type tab
<Igor_V2> how a kill a process?
<KennyR> ahill_: Well, im not entirely sure on the quick-keys.. But the Help menu in the ChatZilla window has loads of information on that sort of thing.
<coach_z> Flannel: i have installed the amd64bit version
<KennyR> thanks mabus
<Amaranth> coach_z: run this command in a terminal: grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<ahill_> mabus: k
<ahill_> KennyR: well thanks again!
<KennyR> ahill_: Well Im finaly off to bed.. for the last time.. and no problem
<Amaranth> coach_z: is the output '1' or '2'?
<Flannel> coach_z: er.  PentiumD does 64 bit?
<Amaranth> Flannel: it's core 2 duo
<Igor_V2> hey...how can i kill a proccess????? i see them in ps-aux
<squeaks> hey all, i'm trying to compile the usbip project for use on my built kernel, but compiler complains that it can't find 'hcd.h' included by one of the source files, i've located a copy of hcd.h in the kernel source ./drivers/usb/core/hcd.h but it does not declare the undeclared identifier, pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3664/
<coach_z> Flannel yea it is that em64 emulation thing
<Amaranth> Igor_V2: kill -9 <number of process in ps>
<coach_z> anyway, back to my c2d system
<ahill> k
<jracicot> Amaranth: yah, it can broadcast a signal in windows fine, but i dunno how to do it in linux
<ajax_> I followed the instructions on the Restricted Formats page but I still can't get Flash to work in Firefox. If anyone has any tips they could give me I would appreciate it.
<Amaranth> jracicot: i saw
<Amaranth> jracicot: if it's not completely hardware controlled i don't think you'll have much luck finding a driver
<seravitae> hey guys how do i remove a link without destroying the files in it
<Flannel> ajax_: you install the -plugin package?
<seravitae> i have linux --> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<seravitae> i need to change that to smp
<seravitae> rather, generic
<coach_z> Amaranth: grep processor /proc....... doesnt give me anything
<tojik> I just installed Ubuntu and I typed only a password for user, how can I find the root password?
<DarthLappy> seravitae: If it's a symbolic link you can just rm it
<jracicot> Amaranth: nothing in linux will allow a signal to be broadcast instead of recieved?
<seravitae> yeah it is. ok
<Amaranth> coach_z: nice, you have no processors
<ajax_> Flannel, whats the full name of the package?
<mneptok> Flannel: Dapper most certainly has a SMP 686 kernel.
<seravitae> symbolic links are cyan colored yeah
<cmt^^> how do I get proper tv-out on my ubuntu 6.10? The movie window is offset or something, I think the tv-out resolution is too high for the tv.. how do I change that?
<ajax_> tojik, Ubuntu has no root account by default. Use sudo instead.
<squeaks> tojik, ubuntuguide.org
<Amaranth> jracicot: see if setting it up as an ad-hoc network does what you want
<vasyl> can someone help me with ATI driver? I installed the driver following the guide on cchtml.com fglrxinfo saysOpenGL renderer Radeon but when I run fgl_glxgears I only see the white cube I dont see the gears on each side of the cube, what may cause that?
<Amaranth> jracicot: does it at least show up as a wireless device in iwconfig?
<jracicot> Amaranth: will that allow a laptop with windows to connect to the signal? i dont know much about ad-hoc environments
<tojik> ajax_ I am trying to install and using sudo but it says that commant not found
<jracicot> Amaranth: yes
<bur[n] er> vasyl: use the guide on teh wiki
<Amaranth> jracicot: yes it will
<bur[n] er> ubotu: tell vasyl about ati
<jracicot> Amaranth: ok, how can i set it up that way?
<Amaranth> the windows machine will join the ad-hoc network too
<bur[n] er> !ati | vasyl
<ubotu> vasyl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Amaranth> jracicot: i only know how to do it from network-manager :)
<jracicot> Amaranth: system/admin/network manager
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> jracicot: sudo apt-get installl network-manager-gnome
<jracicot> Amaranth: network tools***
<ajax_> tojik, you need to type "sudo <command>"...then type your normal password to get it working.
<bur[n] er> is it easy to set network-manager to use a static ip?
<tojik> ajax_ thanx
<miniman> How can I change the doc root for apache2?
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: what you do is setup the static ip in network admin and then network-manager ignores that device
<bur[n] er> miniman: by editing /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf or something like that... maybe httpd.conf
<ajax_> tojik, no prob
<miniman> Yeah I checked, not there. I'm asking in #apache right now :)
<jracicot> Amaranth: ok, i have that installed
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: that's how I have it set now, but network manager shows disconnected then :\  and liferea starts up offline
<mabus> miniman: not a very friendly channel, good luck
<kodeslawww> wht up
<mabus> miniman: but the document root is definately in either httpd.conf or apache2.conf
<vasyl> bur[n] er: well the guide is pretty much the same that the one that I followed with the difference is that my guide installs the latest and not the one in ubuntu repository
<miniman> They jsut told me to add DocumentRoot dirhere
<bur[n] er> miniman: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and look for ServerRoot
<coach_z> Amaranth: it is actually giving me "1      3     14 -
<coach_z> wc: l: no such file or directory
<coach_z>  1      3      14 total
<bur[n] er> vasyl: aww... the repos are easier ;)
<miniman> serverroot is for the log files, bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> miniman: DocumentRoot then?
<miniman> yeah
<bur[n] er> miniman: i don't think ServerRoot is for log files, that's where my html/php sit
<miniman> maybe
<mabus> but point is, it's not the document root which is what he's looking for
<booyaka> --help
<po0f> Who's looking for what?
<bur[n] er> miniman: just try chaing the serverRoot in the apche2.conf... works here :)
<squeaks> if i download the 2.6.19.2 kernel patch, what source can i apply it to? how can i find out how to use the patch?
<booyaka> kodeslawww you on?
<miniman> bur[n] er, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#documentroot
<mabus> I also neither see a documentroot variable in apache2.conf or httpdconf
<mabus> not sure which one you're supposed to put it in
<Flannel> miniman, bur[n] er, you want to change it in sites-available, that's the site-specific documentation
<Flannel> miniman: either default, or 000-default, depending on what version of ubuntu
<miniman> Flannel, you are correct. thanks!
<wireles> ok peeps.. i need some help .. getting my wireless connection up !
<wireles> here is some back ground info
<wireles> i am under network setting .. and i do see a wireless connection
<wireles> i have set the properties with the right essid, and network password
<wireles> it is set for automatic DHCP
<jracicot> Amaranth: are you still there?
<ubuntu__> hi
<TheSkorm> hi
<ubuntu__> im having a problem with grub error 15 can any1 help
<jracicot> can anyone help me with setting up a ad-hoc signal?
<TheSkorm> wtf is any1?
<kodeslawww> ex
<booyaka> what up kodeslawww
<kodeslawww> exit
<TheSkorm> s /quit
<kodeslawww> waddup
<kodeslawww> haha
<tanubis> Excellent
<booyaka> hey TheSkorm kodeslawww doesn't like irssi
<booyaka> he called it "garbage"
<TheSkorm> lol
<TheSkorm> I can it awsome winnage
<booyaka> how do you send pms?
<mabus> ubuntu__: make sure the kernel file specified in the boot menu actually exists
<TheSkorm> just gotta learn
<TheSkorm> its like vim
<nicholaspaul> Quick question: Does the Original Airport card work with Edgy?
<TheSkorm>  /q person name
<booyaka> oh
<TheSkorm> change windows using alt + number
* mabus steals your garbage file
<booyaka> so /msg doesn't work then
<ubuntu__> mabus how do i do that
<mabus> ubuntu__: look
<TheSkorm> http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<tanubis> anyone know why a MBR would suddenly decide to stop working?
<TheSkorm> nice tutorial
<TheSkorm> booyaka /msg works
<ubuntu__> mabus in which menu
<TheSkorm> god damn my pi is taking forever to cook
<TheSkorm> pie
<brainly-green> I'm trying to use VNC and it seems to be all set up except whenever I connect, I get a blank screen
<brainly-green> there's no login screne
* ortiz no like irris
* TheSkorm loves irssi
<ubuntu__> im using ubuntu live cd as my ubuntu dont work
<slicslak> i have a friend who torched his installation.  if he sticks in the install disk, can he just reinstall the system software and leave /home alone?
<brainly-green> I added "exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc" to my ~/.etc/xstartup file but that didn't change anything
<ortiz> skorm how do u do the privaste msg on the mainscreen like tht
<slicslak> default install
<booyaka> when I use /q it takes me to another screen how do I get back?
<TheSkorm>  /msg username person
<booyaka> ortiz you missed it
<TheSkorm> and it'll automagically create a new window
<TheSkorm> in which you alt + number to
<ortiz> but to make it show on the screen tho
<booyaka> 
<ortiz> missed wht?
<TheSkorm> 
<booyaka> ortiz TheSkorm was breakin it down for us
<nicholaspaul> can anyone help me shop for a wifi card? I'm wondering if I should get the original Airport card for a powerbook, or go for a Netgear one that I KNOW works with Ubuntu.. any ideas?
<TheSkorm> http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<booyaka> wait I'm running irssi in xterm
<TheSkorm> its a nice torrial
<TheSkorm> should explain alot, and on the irssi homepage
<po0f> nicholaspaul: If you know a card works, why don't you get it?
<TheSkorm> its like vim, you have to practice before you like it
* ortiz skorm do u use nicotine?
<TheSkorm> anyway, ima gonna go check that my pie isnt burning
<TheSkorm> nope
<nicholaspaul> po0f: cos the Airport is better cosmetically.
<booyaka> save me a slice TheSkorm
<wireles> can someone help me with my wireless
<po0f> nicholaspaul: Funny reason to buy a card.  ;P
<ortiz> get a wire
<gore> hey guys
<gore> quick question
<booyaka> harhar
<booyaka> what up gore shoot
<wireles> what the point of a laptop genius
<gore> I reinstalled windows on a differect harddrive
<nicholaspaul> po0f: not really, since i dont want a card poking out if i dont have to, and i can save the PCMCIA slot for something else
<TheSkorm> another 5 minutes or so and it should be right
<gore> now my bootrecord for ubuntu is gone
<gore> how to I reinstall grub and get to linux
<booyaka> gore see what microsoft does for you
<gore> haha
<holyduck_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<holyduck_> i think
<holyduck_> naw
<holyduck_> sorry
<gore> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gore> =P
<nicholaspaul> Here's another avenue... if i know the airport extreme is supported, can i assume (!) that the reg. airport is too>?
<bef> best way for me to run/use bit torrent on my ubuntu?
<TheSkorm> !!
<booyaka> with mepis you used to be able to reinstall grub with the livecd
<po0f> nicholaspaul: You can assume, but you might be wrong.  Do you already own the card in question?
<TheSkorm> !thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nicholaspaul> po0f: no. i'm trying to make a purchasing decision.
<TheSkorm> !but you are a sexy bot.
<booyaka> how's the pie TheSkorm?
<TheSkorm> 5 moar minutes and it might be ready
<booyaka> my man ortiz is new to linux & irc and he's strugglin so be nice
<TheSkorm> im just guessing because it didnt have packaging, just left in my freezor
<TheSkorm> ok
<booyaka> he can't burn cds & several video formats are refusing to play
<po0f> nicholaspaul: Can you return it and get your money back if it doesn't work?
<TheSkorm> oh dear...
<gore> video is a huge pain in the ass with ubuntu sometimes
<booyaka> not if you follow the restricted formats guide gore
<TheSkorm> did you get him to download the  codecs
<gore> no I know
<gore> its fairly lame that patents and such keep ubuntu from packaging it
<booyaka> TheSkorm I sent him a link to the guide
<nicholaspaul> po0f:  i doubt it.
<TheSkorm> ubuntuguide rocks
<booyaka> but he wants me to be 24/7 hands on tech support
<booyaka> yeah I gave him the url
<po0f> nicholaspaul: I'd go with what you know works then.
<booyaka> ubuntuguide.org and google.com is all you need
<gore> anyone feel like helping with that grub question
<gore> I do believe its outside the realm of ubuntuguide
<TheSkorm> booyaka - 9$ aud and hour
<gore> =] 
<TheSkorm> start a buiesness
<TheSkorm> booyaka I.T.
<booyaka> hey gore http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<TheSkorm> perfect name for it
<booyaka> hmm I don't know about that TheSkorm... I'd feel bad charging $9 an hour telling people to go to google.com
<TheSkorm> i really wish that the ubuntu disc had an option "My mbr is messed up plox fix"
<seravitae> TheSkorm: fdisk tool should have mbr tools
<seravitae> microsoft's fdisk /mbr recreates the mbr
<seravitae> im sure the fdisk equivilant has it
<TheSkorm> but without grub on it...
<TheSkorm> i've seen other distros that have that type of option
<TheSkorm> its very handy
<gore> yeah
<gore> would be great righ tnow
<seravitae> danmit
<TheSkorm> anyway, back to my pie, pretty sure it'll be ready
<booyaka> gore did you get my link? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<seravitae> the ubuntuhowto guide for compiling kernels doesn't work. just followed it to the n'th degree.
<gore> yeah
<gore> I"m about to try it out
<gore> brb possibly in linux
<gore> I want to test out parralels
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me with grub error 15?
<poningru> ubuntu__: whatsup?
<poningru> do you still have the ubuntu cd?
<booyaka> TheSkorm alt-1 isn't working for scrolling windows
<RamiKassab> hey guys does anyone know how to get a Diamond S540 (Savage) to run at a resolution of 1440 x 900?
<RamiKassab> The card has 32M of memory
<jracicot> can anyone help me set up an ad-hoc network broadcast?
<ubuntu__> yes but it doesnt work
<jracicot> ubuntu_: you know how to set it up?
<renu> 'is the system clock set on UTC?' what is this?
<po0f> renu: Is the clock in the BIOS set to local time?
<renu> ok
<renu> it matters if is not?
<DreamThief> yes
<DreamThief> ^^
<ubuntu__> yes but it doesnt work it doesnt want to install grub
<ubuntu__> im missing grub im running my computer on ubuntu live
<DreamThief> if the clock is set at utc (or GMT), then your local time is computed from the utc-time & your timezone
<DreamThief> if its set at your local time, the system time is directly derived from your hardware clock ^^
* ortiz k
<Flannel> renu: if you are dualbooting, you'll want to make sure linux knows your hardware clock is localtime.  Since windows requires it (and will re-set it to local time)
<brainly-green> I'm trying to get my vnc to work
<brainly-green> but it gives me a gray screen when Ic onnect, it doesn't start a session with a login window
<brainly-green> in my vnc log it says "gnome-session: you're already running a session manager"
<brainly-green> and I am indeed already running a gnome session manager but I want to start a new one on a different display
* my_ booyaka how do u  smoke a blunt and chat to 1o ppl at the same time
<brainly-green> how do I do that?
<dal> my_ I just do bong rips
* ortiz bongs run shit
<yomm> morning fellow buntus :)
<TheSkorm> yum, that pie was nice
<dal> hey TheSkorm I like your momma's pie
<Flannel> guys, take the offtopic discussions elsewhere.
<TheSkorm> oh and if your keyboard shortcuts on irssi use "/win 1"booyaka
<dal> TheSkorm the alt/win key wasn't working for me so I had to use Esc
<TheSkorm> ah k
<brainly-green> argh why wont this work
<brainly-green> why do i just get a gray screen
<brainly-green> why does it say "gnome-session: you're already running a session manager" when I want to start ANOTHER one, I don't care if I already have one
<brainly-green> I just want to start a new window manager, I don't care if it's gnome or what
<brainly-green> but I think gnome is the only manager I got
<ardchoille42> brainly-green, gnome is a desktop environment, the Metacity window manager is the default wm i gnome
<mabus> irrelevant to his question, he is confused
<mabus> brainly-green: what are you trying to do... get a working X environment basically?
<mabus> why are you trying to restart gnome-session
<ardchoille42> brainly-green, I think what you want is to startx on another tty, and then start gnome in that instance of xorg.
<n2diy>   I just installed kppp on my test box, and when I try to run it, I'm getting an error message asking me to check if DCOP is running?
<n2diy> ! hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n2diy> ty
<sirgrim> feel'n feisty
<RamiKassab> hey guys does anyone know how to get a Diamond S540 (Savage) to run at a resolution of 1440 x 900?
<RamiKassab> The card has 32M of memory
<RamiKassab> and should be able to run at that resolution
<RamiKassab> I'm using the savage xorg driver
<siimo> RamiKassab: hmm are you sure that driver can do this res?
<n2diy> ! savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RamiKassab> siimo: not sure, I've been trying to look that up on google but not having much success
<n2diy> ! Diamond S540
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Diamond S540 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<siimo> RamiKassab: how about using the generic driver instead? vesa or something
<n2diy>   I just installed kppp on my test box, and when I try to run it, I'm getting an error message asking me to check if DCOP is running?
<brainly-green> ah jees just when Ig ave up on this room two people answered
<brainly-green> sorry I was away, what I'm grying to do is start a desktop environment with a login screen so that I can log in to SVC
<brainly-green> right now I can connect to my SVC server and it will give me just a blank gray screen and an X shaped pointer
<RamiKassab> siimo: haven't tried that
<brainly-green> I need to start a desktop environment and a window manager I guess
<RamiKassab> siimo: I'm running kubuntu and just installed it on the machine in question and it just downloaded and installed a bunch of package upgrades, including video drivers so I'm going to reboot it and see if it helps
<brainly-green> this stuff runs as a script in my ~/.svc/xstartup file
<ademan> I followed the restricted-modules instructions to install the ATI drivers, yet I'm still not getting 3d acceleration, it tells me that my OpenGL renderer is still mesa3d.  Anyone have any clue what's going on?  Oh, and it says my glxvendor is SGI
<mojo_> ademan, fglrxinfo says mesa still?
<ademan> yep, as does glxinfo
<ademan> my xorg.conf's driver section is set to fglrx
<mojo_> what about lsmod... does it show both agp drivers... one is the specific part for your mobo
<mojo_> um, i think i should ask if you have an agp card tho before assuming :)
<ademan> mojo_: probably, i haven't used this computer in forever though, so don't quote me on it
<mojo_> ademan: well, there is one other part... you need the fglrx module loaded in the kernel too... is it in lsmod's output as well?
<ademan> mojo_: yes
<ademan> and lsmod | grep -i agp   reveals intel_agp and agpgart
<mojo_> pasete your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file anywhere?  grep it for EE and WW (errors and warnings)
<mojo_> ademan: and lmod |grep -i fglrx shows fglrx?
<ademan> yes its in there
<mojo_> ^lsmod
<ademan> hrm just fyi the device manager says info.bus is pci
<mojo_> okay what WW/EE lines you get in the xorg log?
<jracicot> i have network manager installed but i dont know how to access it. can anyone help?
<brainly-green> well hooray I just successfully logged in to vnc using the desktop "twm"
<n2diy>   I just installed kppp on my test box, and when I try to run it, I'm getting an error message asking me to check if DCOP is running?
<ademan> mojo_: sorry, how do you grep a file?
<mojo_> grep is a command that takes either std input or a file argument if used alone
<mojo_> it is a regular expression filter
<benrob> my dapper install from live cd hangs at "select a disk"... the live system is completely useable but the install just waits rying to detect hard disks. I have a new HP xw9400 with hardware raid1 installed. Any ideas?
<ademan> ah, so i can just pass it as an arg, for future reference though, is there any way to dump a files contents to stdout?
<brainly-green> wow now I am getting KDE and downloading 100+ MB to do so, for the sole purpose of starting another desktop
<brainly-green> when I'd probably prefer gnome
<mojo_> so grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mojo_> ademan: don't use the -i option because you'll get every word with two e's... you only want the ones with two CAPITAL EE's
<mojo_> grep <options> <regex> <filename>
<brainly-green> archoille42 said, "brainly-green, I think what you want is to startx on another tty, and then start gnome in that instance of xorg."
<mojo_> or command | grep <options> <regex>
<ademan> mojo_: well i'm rather suprised, "No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found"    on my box with nvidia, Xorg crashes less than gracefully
<mojo_> ademan: that is not really a problem
<brainly-green> I don't understand what he meant by that
<mojo_> ademan: i get that too.. you use dual head?
<brainly-green> ardchoille42 I mean sorry, not archoille
<ademan> mojo_: actually no
<ademan> and it's just a warning, interestingly enough
<mojo_> ademan: yeah, it's not fatal.  i am not 100% why you get that... (i get that too)
<benrob> my dapper install from live cd hangs at "select a disk"... the live system is completely useable but the install just waits rying to detect hard disks. I have a new HP xw9400 with hardware raid1 installed. Any ideas?
<n2diy> benrob: how much ram do you have?
<mojo_> ademan: so what do the EE's tell you?
<ademan> Xorg.conf doesn't refer to PCI:1:0:1 at all, and i'm not entirely sure what the correct BusID is for my card
<benrob> n2diy: 8GB
<mojo_> PCI:1:0:0
<mojo_> more than likely
<ademan> mojo_: yeah thats what my Xorg.conf thinks it is
<mojo_> i think lspci will list that junk out for you...
<n2diy> benrob: uhmmm, that _should_ be ok, it i bigger than my HD. ;)
<ademan> anyways, found the problem, "incompatible kernel module detected"
<benrob> n2diy: ;-)
<ademan> i should be able to blacklist "ati" in the linux-restricted-modules file shouldnt i?
<ardchoille42> brainly-green, In order to run gnome, you have to run xorg first, then run gnome on top of that. So, if you want to start gnome on another display, you have to start xorg on that display and then start a gnome session on top of xorg.
<mojo_> ademan: yeah, do $lspci |grep ATI
<n2diy> benrob: laptop, or desktop install?
<mojo_> ademan: you will see that it has two pci interfaces, one is secondary, but dual-head does not actually need to interface that way it seems
<ademan> mojo_: 01:00:0      AND 01:00.1  interestingly enough
<benrob> n2diy: desktop, a nice workstation actually.
<ademan> yeah
<mojo_> ademan: yeah... normal
<ademan> well i'm gonna restart x real fast
<n2diy> benrob: New, as in not old?
<brainly-green> how do I learn  how to do that
<mojo_> ademan: so what you find in Xorg.0.log?
<brainly-green> do I use startx?
<ademan> mojo_: the kernel module mismatch
<brainly-green> I just tried startx and it said I am not authorized to run the X server, and I hesitate to use sudo startx because this is going to run as a non-interactive script
<brainly-green> Fatal server error:  server is already active for display 0
<mojo_> ademan: okay, then... fglrx.ko does not match your kernel
<benrob> n2diy: yes as in delivered a couple of hours ago. I had been using the exact same model a little while ago very successfully, just without raid1. Maybe there is some compatability prob with the hardware raid?
<ademan> mojo_: ah not the kernel module is incompatible with the xorg driver?
<mojo_> ademan: did you install by downloading from ati/amd site?
<ademan> yeah, well i generated *.deb files for Ubuntu first though
<slacker_nl> lo
<mojo_> ademan: if you have the kernel header files installed then it will compile the fglrx.ko module against your actual kernel
<ademan> ah, that's probably what's wrong then
<benrob> Gnome partition editor from the live cd also cannot see the disks, but Admin -> Disks can.
* slacker_nl has a question regarding echo'ing data to a serial tty
<slacker_nl> how do I do this?
<jracicot> anyone know how to set up a ad-hoc network in network manager?
<slacker_nl> echo "bla" > /dev/ttyS3 is not working..
<mojo_> ademan: the way i understand it, the fglrx.ko module is the open sourced part so it can compile with the kernel updates and work... but that module then talks to their binary blob through their api
<ademan> mojo_: i already have the latest linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic package
<mojo_> ademan: okay... maybe it is a problem with a symbolic link to the wrong version of the fglrx.ko
<ademan> got that through sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` of course
<slacker_nl> hello
<sirgrim> pray for my feistyness
* slacker_nl want to initialize a UMTS card located on /dev/ttySx
<ademan> geeze, what a pain, i was gettin all excited cause the ATI installer could generate */debs but geeze
<slacker_nl> echo "AT" > /dev/ttySx does not work, can someone help me with this?
<NoEvidenZ> I'm pretty sure I have a bad sector and my Ubuntu box won't boot. Not even the Live CD for some reason.
<rausb0> slacker_nl: what is connected to /dev/ttyS3? a modem?
<slacker_nl> rausb0: a UMTS card (so yes a modem)
<mojo_> ademan: okay do ls -l /usr/lib |grep fglrx and you will see how many are symbolic links
<benrob> anyone else have an idea why raid1 in hardware causes dapper live install to not be able to find the disks?
<rausb0> slacker_nl: and you are sure it registers as /dev/ttySx (not /dev/ttyUSBx)?
<ademan> mojo_: that's a -R as well right?
<NoEvidenZ> When i try to boot from the harddrive, it just sits at the Ubuntu loading screen. When I try to boot the LiveCD, it just scrolls back and forward across the screen. Any ideas?
<mojo_> ademan: i am not 100% sure this is the place.. i did a find fglrx.ko to find this dir
<po0f> benrob: You're going to have to use either the alternate or server install CDs instead.
<ademan> mojo_: well there's one in /usr/lib/modules/kernel version/something
<ademan> lemme check exactly where it was
<dxdemetriou> can I convert my / partition from ext3 to reiser4? I use Edgy
<mojo_> ademan: i am thinking it's a link somewhere, but i am not sure which link where
<slacker_nl> rausb0: I'm sure, with minicom it works fine
<mojo_> ademan: i am racking my brain...  where did i hear that?  lemme google
<ademan> mojo_: found it, /usr/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile
<rausb0> slacker_nl: echo works one way, you won't see a reaction from the card
<brainly-green> what's the best way to learn more about linux?
<benrob> po0f: hmmm whats 'alternate'? Sadly I dont think 'server' came in my awesome 10-cd bundle from Ubuntu.
<brainly-green> should I get a book on it?
<rausb0> slacker_nl: so use minicom or screen to talk to the card
<ademan> mojo_: it's not a link though unfortunately
<mojo_> ademan: i am googling bbiaf
<rausb0> slacker_nl: what do you want to do with the echo command? send an initstring?
<slacker_nl> rausb0: not an option
<meal3837> I was reading a bulletin somewhere about notebook users experiencing trouble with dapper halting properly.  I've been experiencing this issue on my desktop with edgy . . . any ideas?
<ademan> alright, thanks a lot for your help
<benrob> po0f: you mean 6.06 for 64-bit pc cannot handle hardware raid1? I thought hardware raid was pretty invisible to the os anyway.
<slacker_nl> rausb0: yes, see this page http://www.xs4all.nl/helpdesk/mobielinternet/umts/linux/index.php (then look for the PIN script)
<brainly-green> arrgh I can't deal with vague high level things, I cannot translate "start xorg then start gnome" into actual commands
<brainly-green> i know the command to start gnome, namely exec gnome-session
<brainly-green> I do not know the command to start xorg, startx does not work
<rausb0> slacker_nl: okay, that script just sends the pin regardless if it was set before. some umts card don't like that.
<sirgrim> gdm?
<ademan> brainly-green: actually i'd do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<slacker_nl> rausb0: I have the same UMTS card ;)
<brainly-green> ademan what would that do
<ademan> start gnome from the beggining (the gnome login screen)
<rausb0> slacker_nl: at+cpin? will ask the card if the pin was already given
<brainly-green> ok I will try that
<ademan> as long as Xorg isn't disabled it should automatically start Xorg as well
<brainly-green> that's the only command?  do I need to do something with startx before?
<brainly-green> ok
<brainly-green> uh also I'm not sure I can use sudo because this is for vnc
<rausb0> slacker_nl: but anyway, you won't see the card's answer if you use echo to output a string to it
<brainly-green> so the guy connecting on vnc wouldn't have a terminal to answer the password prompt
<brainly-green> but I'll try
<slacker_nl> rausb0: hold on.. something is working..
<meal3837> is anyone here from the northern Colorado area?
<mojo_> ademan: 3) check that you have your kernel headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-<version> and that /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link to that directory. This is needed to compile the fglrx kernel module.
<mojo_> 3.1)If you don't have the headers get them by finding the package in synaptic called "linux-headers-(the name you got from uname -r)". Then "ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers<version> /usr/src/linux".
<sirgrim> I'm in Denver meal
<meal3837> sweet
<meal3837> I'm in greeley
<sirgrim> nice
<pavs_sleep> is it possible to log in a?s root in ubuntu
<sirgrim> dang global freezing
<meal3837> are you in a LUG?
<meal3837> no kidding
<sirgrim> naw
<mojo_> ademan: sorry about the paste... i was reading about it but this is pre-compile linking to be done
<ademan> mojo_: /usr/share/linux should be a link to the dir?
<ademan> that doesn't sound right, but i can try it
<brainly-green> now I am getting an error I wasn't getting before
<brainly-green> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/bparkis/.Xauthority
<brainly-green> that's when I try to run vncserver
<mojo_> ademan: disregard that stuff i pasted... i didn't mean to send it
<renu> it is safe to install ubuntu on a pc when is conected to the ethernet?
<ademan> mojo_: i don't know exactly what it means but i have both a linux-headers-2.6.17-10 and a linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<adamonline45> Is there anybody here who has successfully configured and installed thttpd from binary, for Ubuntu? I think my main problem is the ./config step... Any advice on which parameters to use?
<variant> renu: yes..
<brainly-green> this happened after I did chmod +x /home/bparkis/.Xauthority
<mojo_> ademan: i was reading and thought i was on to something... but i clicked away
<renu> because i can not install anytype of ubuntu
<variant> brainly-green: that file should not be executable
<ademan> renu: what happens when you try?
<pavs_sleep> is it possible to log in a?s root in ubuntu
<variant> pavs_sleep: sudo -i
<renu> after installing said failed
<variant> pavs_sleep: enter your suer password and you will be root
<pavs_sleep> not in terminal
<brainly-green> oh right i don't know why I did +x, I meant to have done +w
<renu> a bug......
<pavs_sleep> i gnome
<ademan> renu: it didn't give any sort of descriptive error message?
<meal3837> does anyone know if it's possible to run xgl/compiz on a 500MHz Pentium 3/Radeon 7000/ 512MB ram?
<ademan> brainly-green: Xauthority is supposed to be owned and only read/write accessed by root
<brainly-green> it was in response to the error "xauth:  /home/bparkis/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored"
<ademan> brainly-green: well i thought
<meal3837> haha
<variant> pavs_sleep: you can but is highly ill advised.. gnome is designed to work as a user. the functionality cannot be garuanteed as root and it is exceptionally insecure
<brainly-green> I did chmod -x anyway and still getting that error
<ademan> meal3837: dunno, iirc ATI's drivers don't support radeon7000, otherwise i don't think it would be a problem
<brainly-green> I'm getting the "not writable" error again
<pavs_sleep> <variant> regardless of the security issues, I just want to know how its done.
<brainly-green> should I make it writable or would that be a bad idea?
<sirgrim> I want a t-shirt that says "I use commands from root"
<mah> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
* sirgrim hardcore
<variant> meal3837: yes it is, it works flawlessly with my radeon 7000 on board graphics and the Free software drivers
<meal3837> fglrx sure didn't work for this card
<mojo_> ademan: what is /usr/src/linux linked to?
<variant> meal3837: you will use aiglx
<variant> meal3837: not xgl
<variant> meal3837: are you on edgy?
<meal3837> yeah
<variant> meal3837: just install beryl then, you allready have aiglx
<brainly-green> ok now I made it writable but it says now "error in locking authority file /home/bparkis/.Xauthority"
<NoEvidenZ> "Buffer I/O error on device HDA." Anyone?
<variant> meal3837: install beryl and run beryl-manager.. everything will become 3d
<ademan> variant: i thought ATI couldn't do AIGLX right now
<meal3837> just apt-get install beryl?
<variant> ademan: only with the free software drivers.. not the proprietry ones
<ademan> mojo_: was nothing, but i linked it to linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<mojo_> ademan: have you tried to recompile the ati drivers since?
<pavs_sleep> <variant> can you tell me how to log in as root in gnome?
<variant> pavs_sleep: no, it is not a good idea and i am not about to give you instructions on how to do something idiotic
<mojo_> ademan: which version are you loading?  -generic or not?
<variant> pavs_sleep: why do you want to log in as root anyway? perhaps we can fix your problemthe proper way
<ademan> mojo_: i just recompiled since linking it to -generic
<brainly-green> it worked for some reason except since I had sudo in my script, it required me to enter a password, but since it was in a script that didn't work properly
<ademan> mojo_: i'm about to install it now
<brainly-green> so now I've done sudo su and I'm going to try it again--is that the only way?
<mojo_> look at your /boot/grub/menu.lst or whatever and in /boot to see which one you are using
<brainly-green> I shouldn't have to run as root, should I?
<mojo_> mojo_: okay good luck
<adamonline45> brainly-green: Have you tried: "sudo ./script-name"
<meal3837> if I were to install beryl, what package would I be looking for?
<brainly-green> oh
<brainly-green> ok
<frogzoo> !beryl
<brainly-green> ah dang it how do I change back out of root
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* sirgrim shivers
<adamonline45> brainly-green: exit
<dusty__> Hey guys I am trying to setup a DHCP server on my ubuntu firewall, I keep getting the following problem when I try to run the init script to start it: http://rafb.net/p/QO9IYQ46.html  can anyone shed any light on what i'm doing wrong here please?
<ademan> mojo_: it just hit me, it's not generating any sort of  kernel module package that i can see, i get xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-dev and fglrx-kernel-source and fglrx control and fglrx sources, yet no kernel object
<yomm> how do I get the pretty colors with links2 ?? my framebuffer is working !
<mojo_> you mean you don't have one at all?
<sirgrim> yomm: try elinks
<pavs_sleep> its not a problem. I wanted to know how its done. most distros allow you to log in as root easily, whether I use it or not is my personal preferrance. When I am logged in as a user everytime I am trying to do root job I just type in the password. it doesnt bother me. I just want how to log in as root.
<ademan> mojo_: well the installer didn't generate a package for one (taht i can see)
<adamonline45> !elinks | personal enrichment
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<frogzoo> !root | pavs_sleep
<ubotu> pavs_sleep: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ademan> actually gimme a second, i'm gonna use lintian
<yomm> sirgrim: ok i'll check it , but isn't it possible to get links2 to do that as well ?
<pavs_sleep> I am not talking about terminal, I am talking DE like GNOME
<brainly-green> it keeps giving me xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/bparkis/.Xauthority -- it worked once for some reason, I have no idea why
<brainly-green> I am trying to run the script "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<frogzoo> pavs_sleep: don't run your DE as root - just don't
<ademan> brainly-green: try restarting your computer for the heck of it
<brainly-green> ah I shold leave the sudo out of that actually
<sirgrim> yomm: not sure, I think so
<brainly-green> you're pulling my leg ademan?
<adamonline45> brainly-green: Pretty much anything in init.d you should have to sudo to execute
<dusty__> Anyone?
<pavs_sleep> you guys dont understand my point. I am not a 2 year old. i know the security issues.
<brainly-green> I am sudoing it
<renu> i have a dapper live cd and if i want to install i choose from f4(vga)but is not working and i can not hit the forward buton
<brainly-green> sudo vncserver
<renu> what should i do?
<brainly-green> whoa
<dusty__> :(
<pavs_sleep> split
<dusty__> Anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<ademan> brainly-green: well my thought is .Xauthority should be erased and recreated on a restart, iirc that is
<holyduck_> wtf just happened
<renu> i have a dapper live cd and if i want to install i choose from f4(vga)but is not working and i can not hit the forward buton,what should i do?
<frogzoo> pavs_sleep: this is a support channel, so people won't tell you how to do things that are not in your best interests to do
<mojo_> a split on the irc network dropped a bunch of folk
<riotkittie> !netsplit | holyduck_
<ubotu> holyduck_: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<brainly-green> ok I'll try it
<brainly-green> I don't like rebooting though, I lose all my open windows
<yomm> sirgrim: I found it , you can start links2 with a selected device or graphics mode .... thx anyway :)
<slacker_nl> rausb0: I managed to get it working
<slacker_nl> rausb0: but I'm also resending the pin, and it indeed does not like it..
<meal3837> is there a name for that one, too?
<yomm> wow lots of joinesr :)
<pavs_sleep> whatever, your paranoa is insane.. but atleast thanks for caring and treating me like a 2 yr old. g'night
<dusty__> Hey guys I am trying to setup a DHCP server on my ubuntu firewall, I keep getting the following problem when I try to run the init script to start it: http://rafb.net/p/QO9IYQ46.html  can anyone shed any light on what i'm doing wrong here please?
<adamonline45> dusty__ : since you have two ethernet cards (right, on a dhcp server?) you need to declare the second subnet... Like, line 44...
<dusty__> adamonline45: what do u mean?
<brainly-green> on the other hand I finished downloading KDE
<dusty__> I don't use the second NIC just eth0?
<brainly-green> so I can just use that instead of gnome and spare myself hassle
<riotkittie> uh. its  not paranoia.
<ademan> qwll i think i'm gonna go to sleep, friggin ATI drivers, good luck brainly-green, i hope my idea works
<Sixer> Hi, in /proc/meminfo, is the MemTotal the physical RAM ?
<riotkittie> pavs_sleep: why do you want to log in as root in gnome?
<brainly-green> ok see you ademan thanks in advance if it does work
<adamonline45> dusty__: I'm not sure what should go there, since it's been a while since I attempted mine...  No, no, you have internet on one nic and network on the other?
<dusty__> no
<pavs_sleep> curious.. I think thats good enouh reason. The same reason I started using linux in the first place.
<dusty__> I have a usb adsl modem and one nic for the LAN.
<Pooky> can anyone suggest a good time tracking app for gnome? I was going to use gtimer...but...it's so....ugly
<mojo_> ademan: you said you now have the correct symbolic link for /usr/src/linux right?
<ademan> brainly-green: oh and before i go you might try running startx before sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, i could have been mistaken about what gdm start does
<mojo_> ademan: and you have recompiled?
<ademan> mojo_: yeah
<adamonline45> dusty__: ahh okay, but you're trying to set up a dhcp server? Just, have one computer on the LAN that serves DHCP addys?
<dusty__> Address range 192.168.0.10 to 192.168.0.50, netmask 255.255.255.224 spans multiple subnets!
<dusty__>  i get that when i run it manually?
<ademan> i think the problem is there just flat out isn't a kernel module being generated here
<mojo_> ademan: maybe if you unload the fglrx module and re-load it then it will pick up the correct version
<dusty__> adamonline45: yes
<meal3837> anyone know any really good hands on guides to linux?
<frogzoo> dusty__: you get that because it spans multiple subnets
<dusty__> hrm, how do i fix it?
<ardchoille42> pavs_sleep, Ubuntu uses sudo with the root account disabled by default.. that is supported configuration. Anyone who tells you how to log into gnome as root user is violating supported configuration and I don't think anyone here is going to teach you how to do that.
<frogzoo> dusty__: s/224/192
<adamonline45> dusty__: shouldn't the subnet be something more like, 255.255.255.0?
<mojo_> ademan: when i do a search i have two actual objects and two symlinks...
<ademan> mojo_: where are they?
<mojo_> ademan: /lib/modules/fglrx is a link and so is /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<pavs_sleep> thanks anyways, I figured out how to do it.
<adamonline45> meal3837: Just use it...  And do stuff... and look up what you're trying to do...  and it'll happen...
<meal3837> my imagination is dry tonight
<riotkittie>  i dont see the point <shrug>
<meal3837> lol
<ademan> mojo_: interesting i don't have anything in /lib/modules other than a 2.6.17-10-generic directory
<adamonline45> meal3837: I got some cheesy book for xmas one year, that helped me a little, but I've learned more in an hour of looking stuff up online than I did through a couple hours on the pot reading that book...
<[Wiebel] > hey
<adamonline45> meal3837: Er, spanned over a couple weeks ;)
<meal3837> haha
<[Wiebel] > can I down grade edgy to dapper by changing edgy/dapper in sources.list ?
<mojo_> ademan: okay my /lib/modules/fglrx file is a link...
<pavs_sleep> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31053.html
<mojo_> ademan: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     24 2007-01-30 11:37 fglrx.ko -> ./fglrx.2.6.17-10-386.ko
<frogzoo> !docs | meal3837
<ubotu> meal3837: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<riotkittie> [Wiebel] : as far as i know... no.
<mojo_> ademan:  fglrx.ko -> ./fglrx.2.6.17-10-386.ko
<[Wiebel] > hmmm
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : no
<[Wiebel] > is there a way to downgrade then?
<ademan> mojo_: hrm, and you installed with ATI's installer? did you generate debs? or just install it?
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : reinstall
<[Wiebel] > frogzoo: remote
<mojo_> ademan: do you have a fglrx.something.ko in /lib/modules/ ?
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : what's wrong with edgy?
<mojo_> ademan: i just installed it
<adamonline45> meal3837: But really, I know it sounds silly, but there's no linear way to learn linux.  You have to get in over your head, and suddenly the stuff you don't get makes sense, once you try to apply it to even more involved stuff...
<[Wiebel] > frogzoo: I have some issues with my graphics cards + DRI
<[Wiebel] > sinds edgy
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : on a remote box?
<mojo_> meal3837: adamonline45 is right but linux you have peole all around to help guide you, like this IRC channel... it is VERY newbie friendly
<ademan> mojo_: nope there's nothing in /lib/modules, except for the 2.6.17-10-generic directory
<[Wiebel] > frogzoo: No I am remote now ;)
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : which vid card?
<adamonline45> mojo_: I agree, sadly, d00d left =)
<[Wiebel] > frogzoo: Don't wanna wait untill I'm home :)
<mojo_> adamonline45: ah well
<[Wiebel] > 01:01.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)
<ardchoille42> pavs_sleep, Do you know who wrote that article?
<[Wiebel] > playing video/divx/dvd's is not going 100% either, rendering is just a little to slow
<[Wiebel] > while cpu usage is way < 100%
<ardchoille42> pavs_sleep, Did you read the replies to that article?
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : yeh dunno, maybe try a newer driver
<[Wiebel] > frogzoo: like not xorg's own driver?
<adamonline45> thttpd experience in deb/ubuntu; anyone?
<frogzoo> [Wiebel] : like compile a later version if you can find one, or a deb if someone's already done it
<mneptok> adamonline45: i run it here.
<mojo_> ademan: if i remember i didn't get the debs to work so i did the ati installer script
<pavs_sleep> ofcourse, read the seventh reply. it expresses exactly my sentiment
<cikas> what should i do to install dapper?
<mneptok> adamonline45: but on NetBSD/m68k
<mozhuang> hi
<zbadone> big problems!, somehow my Ubuntu server is screwed up, cant do an upgrade, something bout /usr/lib/perl/POSIX.pm missing
<frogzoo> cikas: d/l & burn the cd & boot from it
<cikas> can anybody help me?
<mojo_> ademan: ati-driver-installer-8.33.6-x86.x86_64.run is what i ran
<ardchoille42> pavs_sleep, You're picking one reply out of the bunch to justify violating common sense?
<pavs_sleep> you still didnt read the reply
<ademan> mojo_: alright, well i'm compiling the kernel module myself just because i can... hehe
<adamonline45> mneptok: Ahh, gotcha... the repositories are way out of date, so I want to compile the binaries to run on ubuntu server 6.06...  I'm just lost, it's my first compile...
<zbadone> can I use a server cd to RESCUE the server without over writing my config file?
<cikas> frogzoo i d/l&burn and when i want to install the icons from live cd are huge
<Toge> hello. how can I see a DVD film with menus? totem plays .vob only
<ademan> mojo_: hey where did those two symbolic links point to?
<pavs_sleep> Linux is all about knowing and letting others know. Its not about hiding the little black boxes from kids who dont know how to play with them.
<pavs_sleep> Logging in as root has several advantages.
<mojo_> ademan: you go then
<frogzoo> Toge: gxine ?
<mneptok> adamonline45: do you have build-essential istalled?
<mojo_> ademan: um, let me see
<frogzoo> !fixres | cikas
<ubotu> cikas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mneptok> pavs_sleep: i know of no distinct advantages other than convenience
<adamonline45> mneptok: yes, I do.  I got all the dependencies: g++, linux-kernel-headers, libc6-dev, build-essential, gcc...
<cikas> hey
<zbadone> can I use a Ubuntu server cd to rescue a messed up server, without over writing my config file and other important file?
<cikas> i want to install now and i can not see the butons
<cikas> i am on  a live cd
<mojo_> ademan: in /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/  there are two links...
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<mojo_> ademan: 1) fglrx.ko -> 2.6.x/fglrx.ko    and 2) libfglrx_ip.a -> libfglrx_ip.a.GCC4
<[Wiebel] >   libxxf86vm-dev: Depends: libxxf86vm1 (= 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu3) but 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<[Wiebel] > root@insomnia:~# dpkg -l |grep libxxf86vm1
<[Wiebel] > ii  libxxf86vm1                            1.0.1-0ubuntu1                       X11 XFree86 video mode extension library
<[Wiebel] > I don't get it :)
<frogzoo> cikas: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  - should get the screen usable
<ademan> mojo_: alright well *.a files are static libraries so that shouldn't be a problem, that'd be for compilation only
<mojo_> ademan: and there is one in /lib/modules/fglrx/fglrx.ko -> ./fglrx.2.6.17-10-386.ko
<pavs_sleep> I only reason I wanted to do know this because I didnt know how to do it. There is nothing wrong with knowing how to do it. Whether I use this knowledge sensible is my choice to make. Like windows I shouldnt be told what application I should use to watch movies, view pictures by default. Isnt that the whole point of linux? having choices. learning something new you didnt know?
<adamonline45> mneptok: It's just the parameters for running ./configure that I get stuck on.  There's a list of paths to assign to directories, and I know a few of them don't exist on my end...  I just don't know what each option's purpose is, so i'm lost as to where to assign them...
<ardchoille42> pavs_sleep, I have been using Ubuntu since Warty, on 11 computers.. I have set up numerous friends' computers and servers with Ubuntu. I still manage several of those. I have, to this day, never needed to log in as root (neither in a gdm session nor terminal).. I only use sudo and I don't see the need to log in as root. But, of course, it's your computer, you can do what you want with it.
<mojo_> ademan: that last one is your bby, cuz i am on 2.6.17-10-386 kernel and i WUZ on 2.6.15 when i had done my last install of the ati drivers
<mneptok> pavs_sleep: you have the choice to stick a gun in your mouth asd pull the trigger, too. doesn't mean we have to help you learn to load a gun.
<mojo_> ademan: bby = your baby
<ademan> haha
<ardchoille42> mneptok, Good analogy
* mojo_ types fast when excited
<pavs_sleep> learning to log in as root is not equal to shooting yourself. now you are just stretching it.
<frogzoo> pavs_sleep: you'll find what you're looking for on google - but advertising that kind of stuff in a support channel just creates unnecessary work
<Polibio> nas
<mojo_> ademan: so you got a fglrx.something.ko in /lib/modules now that you did the compile with the proper headers installed?
<mneptok> pavs_sleep: logging in as root is disabled, discouraged, and not something you're likely to find help with.
<adamonline45> mneptok: Do you have any suggestions about ./configure -parameters, or were you just saying you run thttpd? :D
<cikas> frogzoo : debconf:is locked by another process
<mneptok> adamonline45: i run it on NetBSD, where i installed it via pkgsrc
<ademan> mojo_: naw it all just dumped into the director i compiled in, but i'm moving around fglrx.ko to see where it works
<pavs_sleep> OK, I am not asking about it anymore. I already know it. but it feels like there is an unwritten law to eve talk about it?
<brainly-green> nothing in my preferences menu works--if I click on one of those items it starts a gray window with no widgets or options, and I have to force close it
<mojo_> ademan: you doing your own manual compiles, huh?  fancy you... ;)
<frogzoo> cikas: close synaptic
<adamonline45> mneptok: Yeah, it was made for netbsd anyway =P  Well, I'm sure someone, somewhere, has documented their setup on ubuntu/deb... thanks anyway :)
<ademan> mojo_: haha, only fancy if it works
<cikas> i am from a live cd
<cikas> i am not in synaptic
<mojo_> ademan: well unless you fancy slow framerates, lol
<mneptok> pavs_sleep: discussion of enabling features that we deliberately disable on a channel with new users is not a good idea, no.
<ardchoille42> pavs_sleep, One of the things is this: You have a root account, if I want to break into your box, the root account is where I'd start. I can sit here all day and brute force my way in. I can't do that if the root account is disabled. And, I can't break into the user accounts because I don't know the usernames.
<ademan> mojo_: yeah i guess i better learn to like it:-) cause it didn't work, and i'm rather frustrated tonight, i figure i'll pick it up tomorow, thanks a ton for the help though
<brainly-green> you could brute force the usernames
<mojo_> Ademan_sleep: I think you may have a lead, yah... good luck and good night
<riotkittie> uh
<frogzoo> brainly-green: not in this lifetime
<ardchoille42> brainly-green, Do you have any idea how many centuries that would take?
<riotkittie> brute forcing the user names is a heck of a lot more difficult than brute forcing root
<brainly-green> wellw hat if it's a company system for example
<brainly-green> where the usernames are all known
<brainly-green> I know everyone else's username at my university
<adamonline45> Right, you have to guess the username and then the password...
<adamonline45> and even then, you'd still not have root access...
<brainly-green> but you could sudo
<brainly-green> couldn't you
<frogzoo> brainly-green: universities will have checks against brute force
<ardchoille42> But, if the root account is enabled, it's just that much easier to hack into.
<NoEvidenZ> my hdd crapped out
<riotkittie> who's to say any of those known accounts have sudo rights
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, Good point
<fateminasab> I installed x-moto and i can play it with no problem but when i tried to quit the game my computer crashed. What is the problem?(Sorry for my english)
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: you see that article (ws on DIGG) where someone with WINE downloaded an exe and ran it, and it was one of those spyware trojans?  it put a icon in his notification area that said his registry needed updating, and it opened a port.
<pavs_sleep> I dont think my computer is interesting enough for you or anyone to break into. This is something that sys admins should worry about not newbies. newbes are here (like myself) to learn. and I believe the best way to learn is by knowing how things work in practice. By trial and error. Not by someone telling you not to do it because it MIGHT be bad. Thats something I would like to learn from my experience along the way.
* mneptok guesses "else's username at my university" are NOT in sudoers ;)
<NoEvidenZ> riotkittie: My Ubuntu drive crapped itself. =[
<brainly-green> yeah we're not
<jatt> hmmm nautilus is really a memory hog. Before I uninstalled it my memory always showed 5MB free memory, and without nautilus I see now:
<jatt> Mem:    515880k total,   492212k used,    23668k free,     3776k buffers
<brainly-green> you could still cause damage though
<adamonline45> yes, you cuold sudo... but there's a difference between you hacking into someone at your universities computer, and the other millions of computer users out there...  You must be from the US to have such an introspective approach regarding people outside your field of vision ;)
<jatt> 23MB!
<riotkittie> pavs_sleep: trial and error AS ROOT ... and linux newbies ... do not mix
<frogzoo> pavs_sleep: so learn to use google to find out what you need
<mneptok> pavs_sleep: ever flown a plane? a lot of people will tell you it's a bad idea to point it at the ground. but hell! what do they know?! GO FOR IT!
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: Even linux folk may download and run something some day w/o being sure of it's source... granted with linux there are many reputable sources but still.. it is possible.  torjans are a social hack.  non-root is a good measure for a default build that is friendly to linux newbies
<adamonline45> If you know someone's name, anyway, you should know them well enough not to try and break into their system...
<PORDO> gnash: Date.cpp:374: void gnash::date_getdate(const gnash::fn_call&): Assertion `fn.nargs == 0' failed. <-- ??
<brainly-green> there are hundreds of people whose usernames I can get at my university
<brainly-green> maybe thousands
<brainly-green> all public domain
<ardchoille42> brainly-green, I'll bet none of them are in suders
<grompf> Hi,I have a problem trying to configure my laptop to use an external mouse.I'm trying to change the speed of the mouse but changes on gnome or kde mouse settings only seem to affect the touchpad.How can i solve this?
<pavs_sleep> just because its a bad idea doesnt mean no one should know how it works.
<adamonline45> Also, yes, weren't you asking about running root in...  gnome? Nautilus?
<pavs_sleep> yes
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: oh i agree... linux is about choice.  if you are ready to use a root login that is your choice.
<adamonline45> grompf: could maybe a thrid-party driver work?
<riotkittie> pavs_sleep: if you insist on knowing how root works, there are many other distros out there with root enabled
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: all you have to do is set a password for root, i don't think much else?  i am not 100% sure but there are articles out there for those who want to
<riotkittie> or you can find out how to unlock the account and do it yourself but nobody in here is going to tell you how, and you should stop - for lack of a better term, and i am not trying to be rude - whining about it
<pavs_sleep> I ahve used 4 other distro, all of them has root enabled by default. Thats why i was curious to find out how its done in ubuntu
<jhaig> To switch to root, you can do 'sudo su -'.  Alternatively, set the root password, as mojo_ said.
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: or you can sudo -s to change to a root login in a shell
<brainly-green> my ubuntu computer is not shutting down
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: there is also gksudo that you can use to set up launchers to run programs as root in the GUI... they will prompt for root passwd..
<grompf> adamonline45: I don't have a third party driver.What do you mean?I've tried to add the external mouse as a corepointer in Xorg.conf but didn't make any difference
<PORDO> brainly-green go to a terminal and type sudo shutdown -h now
<brainly-green> it's got a pointer and the desktop image
<brainly-green> I have no terminal
<adamonline45> sudo passwd root; <enter a password> (do once) ; su <enter password> (forever... and the haxors... too...)
<brainly-green> it has a mouse cursor and the wallpaper picture
<PORDO> i need a way to record the audio from a flash thing.
<brainly-green> It's been like that for 5 mins maybe
<PORDO> grash crashes
<pavs_sleep> anyways. thanks for all your help. g night. now I really have to go to sleep
<riotkittie> brainly-green: alt + ctrl + fkey
<mojo_> pavs_sleep: yeah, be well rested when you run commands as root!  peace
<Lynoure> PORDO: once or more often? And with what quality? I'd simply do it with a microphone for one-off thing :)
<Lynoure> (if the quality does not need to be perfect)
<brainly-green> thanks riotkittie
<adamonline45> brainly-green: but type exit to exit root, when you're not using it...  And press <ctrl><alt><f7> to return to GUI...  You should know that before you venture into your vcs
<AJIEXA> HI ALL!!! PLZ help me. Where I must wright "iptables-restory" - in wich cfg file???  - I want to start my config of iptables every reboot system (OS Ubuntu 6.10)
<brainly-green> what's a vcs--version control system?
<mojo_> Lynoure: who ever said it wasn't perfect with the problems?  how do you judge happy without a little sad to gauge it by?
<adamonline45> brainly-green: er, I mean virtual terminal
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: I usually put my iptables script as a pre-up rule into /etc/network/interfaces
<Lynoure> mojo_: What???
<mojo_> Lynoure: life is a paradox... bitter/sweet
<adamonline45> brainly-green: if you were to follow someone's advice on pressing <ctrl><alt><F1-6> to access a virtual terminal...
<Lynoure> mojo_: Can you take that to some non-support channel, please
<PORDO> Lynoure good quality as possible.
<AJIEXA> Lynoure: really ?  - cool :) - I never work with debian\ubuntu before
<mojo_> Lynoure: just goofing ... you said if the quality is not perfect and i read life... i am tired and off topic.  sry just poking fun
<brainly-green> I did
<brainly-green> and got it to shut down
<Lynoure> mojo_: I was asking PORDO for more info.
<brainly-green> so what's the difference between a terminal and a virtual terminal?
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: You can also put it in etc/init.d, and "sudo rc.d scriptname"... or something like than, anyone care to append?
<mojo_> Lynoure: peace man it's all good :)
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: just add e.g. pre-up /etc/network/firewall
<AJIEXA> adamonline45: i do it and i can't login after that
<Xif> Hi. I'm getting "Error activating XKB configuration.", and some of my keys don't work.
<brainly-green> argh
<bunt> DCC SEND hjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsvhjmsv
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: Are you accessing remotely, ssh or telnet-like?
<brainly-green> ok now I restarted and it's a different desktop
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: into the interfaces and then the iptables rules into /etc/network/firewall.
<AJIEXA> Lynoure: i must put all my cfg file or only iptables-resotore  ?
<brainly-green> I believe it's KDE which I just installed
<Xif> Any help?  I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu...
<brainly-green> and also it's not a correct installation apparently
<brainly-green> oh xmodmap
<brainly-green> I know what that is
<AJIEXA> adamonline45: no i access localy
<brainly-green> I can change that
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: Are you saying you have multiple configurations, and one script to run them all?
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: or, to choose between the differenc configurations?
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: you can do either. I like to put the actual rules there, so that one can quickly see which rules we are supposed to have.
<ardchoille42> That's funny. bunt did that ddc exploit and immediately got k-lined. I love Freenode :)
<Bogaurd> Hi... I'm having some problems with beryl running under edgy
<Bogaurd> i mean, ive enabled hardware acceleration on my card, things that use hardware acceleration seem to run really well
<Bogaurd> but then i start beryl (which itself runs fine)
<Xif> The full error is here: http://rafb.net/p/EISsAn88.html
<Bogaurd> and anything else that uses hardware acceleration goes really slowly
<AJIEXA> no no no .... I have one config file  - and save it by iptables-save .. it's working but i must every restart my system wright in console "sudo iptables-restore etc ... "
<Xif> I have no idea what it means and how to resolve it.
<AJIEXA> I ask because before i use mandriva and there i put it in /etc/sysconfyg/iptables
<brainly-green> what could cause a wrong hard link count
<brainly-green> almost every time I do a search it tells me "warning: hard link count is wrong for /proc/(somenumber)"
<brainly-green> is that probably a hardware error
<Bogaurd> even things like scrolling in firefox go much more slowly when beryl is open
<Bogaurd> and video doesnt play very smoothly
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: Oh, oh, you're using the built-in way to save iptables info :)  I'm afraid I use a thrid-party script, since my firewall needs change drastically and frequently, so I can not help you... :/  I remember reading about that recently though, if I find it I'll post it here...
<adamonline45> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Xif> (...Isn't the firewall on by default?)
<AJIEXA> Lynoure: I not understand yet ... :)  - I must wright in "interfaces" just "iptables-restore /home/alex/iptables.save" ???
<mah> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: Read ubotu's link, about halfway down, in the section called 'configuration on startup' and that should best explain Lynoure's approach, I belive...
<mah> Ty.
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: no, if you use pre-up rule, I think you need to actually point to a script
<finalbeta> I need to pass an argument to one of the kernel modules at boot time. What file do I edit?
<adamonline45> AJIEXA: Sorry, Ubotu has many links posted right now :) Here's the one I mean: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Lynoure> AJIEXA: in that script file you can have the restore or the rules, up to you.
<NoEvidenZ> Who wants to donate me a super computer and an OC connection?
* adamonline45 butts out :D
<Lynoure> NoEvidenZ: Try Freecycle =)
<TheSkorm> I will donate
<NoEvidenZ> WIN!
<NoEvidenZ> I know everyone here wants to be in the position that they could donate a supercomputer and an OC connection, but how many of you are? :P
<AJIEXA> THX for all  - went to read ... I'l be soon :)
<adamonline45> OC == optical?
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: beowulf cluster up a bunch of old xboxes off ebay now that the christmass kiddies got their new gamesystems
<NoEvidenZ> yeah
<TheSkorm> NoEvidenZ what is your full name, credit card details, bank  card details, shipping address, signature, ip address and root password
<adamonline45> TheSkorm: Good answer...
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Well...
<TheSkorm> i need to pay youm and i need to install your connection
<adamonline45> mojo_: I was thinkin' parallel processing ;)
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: I think you may have misunderstood the meaning of "donate". All you'd need is a shipping address. :P
<TheSkorm> von neuman bottle neck
<graniti> hi. if i do "sudo su", it asks me the password. But if i do "su myuser" soon after, and then again "sudo su" it doesn't ask me the password again... why? thnks
<NoEvidenZ> mojo_: I need monies! D:
<TheSkorm> NoEvidenZ i need to donate the price for the connection
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: that is a common theme everywhere
<adamonline45> graniti: I believe there's a timeout implemented, where it'll save your sudo status for a bit?
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Tape the cash to the inside of the computer. =] 
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: are you just playing games with us?  You are not being serious i hope, lol!
<NoEvidenZ> Well, I'd seriously accept it..
<NoEvidenZ> Who here WOULDN'T take apart a supercomputer before they even turned it on?
<TheSkorm> dont you hate it when you where socks and your hairs on your feet get angled up
<adamonline45> NoEvidenZ: What will you name this new supercomuter?  how many teraflops are we talkin' here?
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: I can get a superman sticker and slap it on an old pc/xt for you... does that count?
<mojo_> super... computer..  =D
<adamonline45> TheSkorm: Hah, I've worn socks every day for so long the only hair I have below my ankles in on my toes...
<TheSkorm> my toe hair is so bloody long
<mojo_> adamonline45: says a lot about the condition of your sox, lol!
<graniti> adamonline45: ok, but which is the conf file associated?
<NoEvidenZ> mojo_: Send me a standard computer and it'd be a dream come true. :P
<TheSkorm> i can proberly wrap it around my toe 3 times
<yomm> tow hare :)
<mlabreveux> coucou
<TheSkorm> cha
<gfavard> HHHHooooooo
<gfavard> fr ??
<gfavard> serveur ?
<Xif> How do I reinstall the X server?
<adamonline45> graniti: Now that is a good question.  You mean to adjust the timeout?  I have no idea :O
<NoEvidenZ> adamonline45: I'd name her "TheSuperFlopper" and i'm talking enough teraflops to cause a supernova. ;)
<mlabreveux> represente pour mes niggiz
<TheSkorm> la tie sae teh der grrr mmkay
<gfavard> Yu want to fuck my wife ????
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: dead serious:  if i could i would. but i am between jobs and can't even afford the gas to get to interviews... talk about a catch 22 i am worried about a place to live in a few weeks.
<gfavard> Whats the nationalitie of serv
<gfavard> ??
<NoEvidenZ> Eee...
<frogzoo> gfavard: go away
<NoEvidenZ> Ouch..
<gfavard> loul
<yomm> gfavard be nice !
<ardchoille42> Can we take the off topic conversation to another channel please?
<gfavard> y y  :)
<TheSkorm> ja ja ja
* adamonline45 worries about the condition of _mojo_'s_ socks!
<NoEvidenZ> mojo_: Borrow your parent's car.
<yomm> how do I mute annoying persons ?
<adamonline45> I mean, socks server...
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: but if you go to www.freecycle.org with an HONEST plea and explanation of why posted to a local list, I am sure you'll find someone who will donate a computer for you .. you'll just have to pick it up.
<TheSkorm>  /ignore personal name
<yomm> thx skorm
* Xif sighs
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: I once gave away a 1986 Camaro to a family thru freecycle
<VSpike> I'm in a pickle.  I added a repo containing latest nVidia binary drivers, and my server won't start because of a mismatch between the driver and kernel module..
<NoEvidenZ> =o
<TheSkorm> ambient is really nice and easy to listen too.....
<Hempathy> I've just given away a 19" monitor on freecycle
<NoEvidenZ> mojo_: Maybe if you'd sold it you would've had the money for gas. :P
<Xif> Somehow the keyboard support of my X server has gone totally fubar. I can't switch languages, and I'm getting error messges.
<graniti> adamonline45: found it: (/ect/sudoers). add this line: Defaults		!lecture,tty_tickets,timestamp_timeout=0
<VSpike> I realise that driver is not supported here, but I'd like to go back to the ubuntu packaged driver and I can't figure out how
<VSpike> I've tried
<adamonline45> VSpike: Can you boot using the install cd?
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: I have a car and do get gas money loaned to me by my brother.  I will have a job soon... it is just really tight.  I was trying to illustrate the point, not piss and moan.  I will survive anything.  I like camping ;)
<VSpike> I've tried  #nvidia and #ubuntu-xgl but no life
<adamonline45> graniti: Cool, I'll add that to my notepad!  thanks :)
<VSpike> adamonline45: i'm ok into single user
<cmt^^> how come dvd::rip stops in the middle of the ripping process, and nothing happends?
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: that was like 2 or 3 years ago man
<graniti> adamonline45: y w :)
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: I'd have spent that money. I have been unemployed since November... christmas season sucks for finding tech jobs, but it is picking up.
<VSpike> I'm just not expert enought with dpkg/apt/aptitude etc to do what I want, or understand what
<VSpike> 's going on
<VSpike> fscking laptop keyboard..sorry :)
<adamonline45> VSpike: have you tried uninstalling it? Dumb Q, I know...  sudo dpkg -r <drivername>
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: Just what do you need this computer for anyway, if I may ask?
<adamonline45> VSpike: wait I know
<adamonline45> VSpike: Is it the same driver, just a later version, and you want to roll back?
<VSpike> adamonline45: yeah, exactly
<Tarsinion1> Does anyone know how i can set a password to an archive ?
<VSpike> adamonline45: if I remove the repo from the list, nothign happens automatically
<VSpike> adamonline45: so I need to force a downgrade on some packages I guess
<Xif> If anyone has any idea how to address this -> http://rafb.net/p/EISsAn88.html - please tell me. Even a radical solution like reinstalling X would be acceptable; I'm considering resintalling Ubuntu because of this.
<DoomOver> hello
<NoEvidenZ> mojo_: The hard drive in my Ubuntu computer just crapped itself. It was shitty to begin with though. The on board graphics is faulty.. Everything's just thrown together from spare parts.
<adamonline45> VSpike: you want the repo, I think...  that's just the place you'll find the files you're looking for... Type "dpkg -h" and look for........
<TheSkorm> i talk in the
<TheSkorm> standard pyrmid shape in which
<TheSkorm> things get bigger as i say them which means it gets harder to read
<TheSkorm> plus it means that one sentence is sperated into more than one line
<NoEvidenZ> mojo_: I also need some sort of access point or to run wires through my house so I can have more than one computer in my room connected to the net.
<Tarsinion1> How do i set a passwort to an archive e.g. zip file or tar.gz ?
<ardchoille42> Xif, You got a weird keyboard or something?
<yomm> no clue here Xif
<adamonline45> VSpike: Dar n, where is it?  I just saw it today...  still looking...  there's something about rolling back somewhere, I swear I saw it in some earlier man readings I was doing...
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: Find your local freecycle list, i am not kidding.  Schools also get donated junk-puters and may have more than they need, so you can rummage for parts.  Churches too sometimes.  But remember, asking for charity usually should be backed up with a reasonable need, like you need it for school or something.  Not I'm broke and can't afford a new toy, understand?
<Xif> archangelpetro: sort of, the hardware is Logitech wireless internet pro, and I'm using a Hebrew layout in addition to the EN-US
<mojo_> NoEvidenZ: we can talk off channel if you want me to go on.
<TheSkorm> Tarsinion1 one choice is mash it up into a thousands peices and randomly put it into a order and remember that order, then tell the other person the order so they can unmush it.
<TheSkorm> or read this page here http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/zip.1.html
<cmt^^> Anyone know why dvd::rip stops in the middle of the ripping process?
<cmt^^> and just sits there idle, while the 'Remaining:' time just keeps growing?
<adamonline45> VSpike: Ugh, it's lost forever now :)  I'd shoot for a simple sudo apt-get remove drivername; sudo apt-get install drivername... assuming your previous version is still available....
<Xif> archangelpetro: (oh, and one of the results of this problem is that I can't switch to Hebrew mode with Alt-Shift as I previously could.
<ardchoille42> Xif, I would first try reconfiguring xorg with the proper keyboard specs.
<VSpike> adamonline45: it's the dependancies which worry me
<Xif> archangelpetro: I did, several times.
<Xif> archangelpetro: the KB worked at the beginning (not sure what the hardware was, something generic)
<ardchoille42> Xif, Does this problem happen on any keyboard? or just that one?
<ardchoille42> Xif, What did you do just before this problem starting ocurring?
<Xif> ardchoille42: played around with gconftool-2
<AJIEXA> I do like in manuale - why i can't do this "#sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" - I have information about "pressmision denided" - why ???
<Xif> ardchoille42: disabled some KB shortcuts.
<VSpike> cananyone tell me what the current versions of nvidia-glx in the edgy repos is?
<ardchoille42> Xif, And what were you chaning in gconf?
<ardchoille42> Xif, Can you return those to what they were?
<Xif> ardchoille42: I'm not sure how. Basically, Alt-Shift stopped working
<ardchoille42> Xif, Sounds like you disabled it in gconf
<Xif> ardchoille42: might have, any idea how to reinstitute it?
<ardchoille42> Xif, Did you do this via a terminal?
<Xif> ardchoille42: yes
<AJIEXA> People, help me plz... I do like in manuale - why i can't do this "#sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" - I have information about "pressmision denided" - why ???
<ardchoille42> Xif, open a terminal and run the 'history' command to see what you did, then you can reverse it.
<Tarsinion1> TheSkorm: that cant be the final solution ;-)
<Xif> ardchoille42: thanks, I'll try this next.
<Tarsinion1> there should be a standard way to set a password :S ?
<Tarsinion1> for an archive
<mneptok> Tarsinion1: there is. GPG.
<VSpike> yay I have an X server :)
<Tarsinion1> yes i know :)
<TheSkorm> zip -P password filename
<TheSkorm> i think
<mneptok> those passwords are *so* pointless
<brainly-green> shift-apple-back-delete
<mneptok> like a deadbolt lock on a screen door.
<mneptok> brainly-green: "apple?"
<Sunjo> how do i go about install cedega that is in a cpkg format?
<finalbeta> I need to pass an argument to one of the kernel modules at boot time. What file do I edit?
<brainly-green> I have a macbook
<brainly-green> in addition to my ubuntu tower
<TheSkorm> shift,shift,shift.shift,shift, ctrl+alt+del, s , enter
<mneptok> brainly-green: that key is called "command" ;)
<TheSkorm> do that in windows 2000/xp pro
<TheSkorm> and plays a nice tune
<Sunjo> how do i go about install cedega that is in a cpkg format?
<brainly-green> yeah well I just called it "apple" so it has been called apple, in fact I'm calling it apple right now so it IS called apple
<mneptok> Sunjo: #cedega?
<axa-axa> Hi. I have small keyboard and there is no right CTRL key, bu instead Menu (Windows) and Properties keys. How can I make right (or both if that is too much to bother with) Menu key to work as CTRL?
<sdac221x> hi,  can someone tell me how to mount and ntfs partition in ubuntu.  Qparted says that my ntfs partition is /dev/sda1.   i am doing "sudo sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/win"  but i get the following error  "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/win3 busy.  mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/win"
<sdac221x> any ideas ?
<mneptok> sdac221x: maybe it's actually already mouted?
<ardchoille42> sdac221x, already mounted?
<mneptok> sdac221x: have you looked in /media/win ?
<sdac221x> yes media/win was created by me
<ardchoille42> sdac221x, type mount and see if it's already mounted
<mneptok> sdac221x: have you **** looked **** in /media/win ?
<fontpd> I can't figure out what filesystem to use whem mounting this usb drive. It's a windows drive, but -t vfat and  and -t ntfs do not work.
<cikas> installation step failed;you can try to run the failling item again from the menu,or skip it and choose something else.the failling step is:select and install sofware
<cikas> can anybody help me?
<sdac221x> it says "bash: cd: /media/win: Permission denied"  when i try to look
<ardchoille42> sdac221x, type mount and see if it's already mounted
<mneptok> sdac221x: use nautilus
<cikas> pls help me to install ubuntu
<Alarm> hello, is it possible just to have an application to copy-paste file in a dvd-rw ?
<Alarm> instead of using k3b for example
<mneptok> sdac221x: and if that does not work, chown/chmod are your friends
<dusty__> Hey guys, I did an apt-get install, and now I have a webserver running (the CUPS GUI web interface).  I don't use CUPs or even the linux box for printing at all, how can I stop it from running?
<sdac221x> yes it says permission denied in nautlits.  is there a way to unmount
<fontpd> up, nevermind. I was using the wrong device.
<cikas> at top of the window is 'configuring fdutils'
<cikas> installation step failed;you can try to run the failling item again from the menu,or skip it and choose something else.the failling step is:select and install sofware
<cikas> pls help
<denardo> Hi, all. How do I switch between the built-in sound on my laptop and my VxPocket PCMCIA audio device? Both are supported, but switching between them baffles me.
<ardchoille42> sdac221x, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mneptok> cikas: md5sum the CD. dowload again if necessary. burn at </= 4x
<cikas> i burn it at 1x
<mneptok> cikas: md5sum the CD ISO image. download again if necessary.
<Xif> denardo: Volume Control -> File -> Change Device
<axa-axa> I have small keyboard and there is no right CTRL key, bu instead Menu (Windows) and Properties keys. How can I make right (or both if that is too much to bother with) Menu key to work as CTRL?
<Xif> How do I shut down X without having it restart a few seconds later, like it does for Ctrl-Alt-Backspace ?
<cikas> md5sum????
<ardchoille42> Xif, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<denardo> Xif: Where is Volume Control?
<Xif> denardo: several places, most accessibly in your task bar
<Xif> (the speaker icon)
<mike1o> : i've successfully installed the drivers by running the official binay & manually changing "nv" to "nvidia" in my xorg.conf but  i have to rerun the script and restart X everytime after I boot
<denardo> OK, found it.
<Xif> ardchoille42: thanks
* Xif stops X
<ardchoille42> I guess he stopped more than just x, lol
<denardo> Hmm, changing the device had no effect
<dusty__> Hey guys, I did an apt-get install, and now I have a webserver running (the CUPS GUI web interface).  I don't use CUPs or even the linux box for printing at all, how can I stop it from running?
<Staz> Hi, what was the crappy display driver for xorg.conf?
<Ferret> vesa
<denardo> More Hmm -- some apps are using the selected device, some aren't.
<axa-axa> I have small keyboard and there is no right CTRL key, bu instead Menu (Windows) and Properties keys. How can I make right (or both if that is too much to bother with) Menu key to work as CTRL?
<voicu> Can I forward all internet traffic to another machine? To make it look like the one behind the router has the external ip address..
<brainly-green> axa-axa you might want to look into xmodmap
<voicu> i tried with iptables and i'm not sure it worked
<raf256> hello fellow linux users
<raf256> I am making a 30 second survey about users of linux - can you help?
<raf256> the results will be public available :)
<raf256> http://tinyurl.com/2uazkw
<axa-axa> brainly-green: Frankly I don't want to lose too much time only for this, is there maybe some graphical utility?
<raf256> btw, I hope the page is viewable also in terminal
<ardchoille42> raf256, This isn't the place for that.
<TechSalvager> nalioth, around mate?
<raf256> ardchoille42: why? I need opinions from various groups
<ardchoille42> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mike1o> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raf256> hmm
<cmt^^> what's wrong with this: "header("Location: db_login.php");
<cmt^^> It gives me a syntax error..(?)
<raf256> ardchoille42: can you then reccomend me a better place? we aim to gather about 500 responses to have reasonable results
<ardchoille42> raf256, Please take this conversation to ##ubuntu-offtopic
<raf256> ardchoille42: oh, ok
<raf256> ardchoille42: but there is no such channel.
<ardchoille42> raf256, Placing you on my ignore list
<mojo_> raf256: why dont you get prepared in an appropriate channel, and then pop in and invite folks to join you there?  when you have enough people you can go...
<Staz> Ferret : cheers my brain remembered 'mesa' which is close :)
<raf256> ardchoille42: oh noes.
<mojo_> raf256: but be BRIEF, nobody likes soliciations much in any channel
<mojo_> raf256: #ubuntu-offtopic
<raf256> mojo_: ok
<mabus> where can I specify what media plugin I want firefox to use to play files?
<pfarmer> cmt^^: what error do you specifically get?
<archangelpetro> xif ??
<cmt^^> pfarmer - sorry, wrong channel
<cmt^^> thought I was in #php
<ardchoille42> archangelpetro, He meant to type my name, but tab completion bit him, lol
<cmt^^> pfarmer - '
<cmt^^> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /var/www/blogg/db_logentry.php on line 21
<archangelpetro> ahh ok ty ardchoille42  :D
<pfarmer> cmt^^: have you had an answer in #php?
<cmt^^> pfarmer - yes, thank you anyways :)
<cmt^^> just forgot a "
<mabus> probably not, only decent programming help chan on freenode is #perl :)
<ad_> azureus does not show on my system tray when i run 6.1.. what's the fix?
<axa-axa> If "Control_R" referers to left CTRL key in output of `xmodmap -pke` command, why doesnt my right Windows key behaves like CTRL after `xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Control_L'` ?
<_polto_> hello all
<cmt^^> How do I set nano to use smaller tabs?
<cmt^^> it's in the .nanorc i figure, but what's the syntax for changing tab size?
<axa-axa> If I try to map that key to Alt_R than it works, but if I try to make it behave like CTRL by mapping it to Control_L (or Control_R) it doesnt.
<_polto_> how can i change the "System" menu in gnome? I'dd like to add an "Abount my company" ...
<pfarmer> cmt^^: set tabsize "n"
<cmt^^> pfarmer - in .nanorc?
<Azul> _polto_: right click > edit menus
<pfarmer> cmt^^: yeah
<pfarmer> cmt^^: try it and see
<cmt^^> pfarmer - perfect, thanks
<pfarmer> cmt^^: :)
<axa-axa> Anyone, please?
<_polto_> Azul , no you can't modify System menu like what.
<DaveR> Hi
<DaveR> Will ubuntu run on this spec: P3 1ghz, 128mb ram?
<soundray> DaveR: not well. Try xubuntu.
<cmt^^> How do I type out a file > clipboard in a terminal?
<soundray> DaveR: or get some extra RAM, because the CPU is fine
<DaveR> ok, cause i tried running the live disk to install and it seems to take ages for it to load the prvie and nothing seems to happen.
<Ricket> Okay so I started my Ubuntu (actually Edubuntu, although I uninstalled the edubuntu features) computer this morning to a lovely error message, something to the tune of an automatic fsck failed so i have to do it manually and then reboot.
<Ricket> I have seen this once before too; what is it? what's the problem?
<Xif> Ricket: sounds like a hard drive problem.
<DaveR> for the price of a RAM stick i will just upgrade i think.
<soundray> Ricket: your filesystem is in an inconsistent state, and it's giving you a chance to make a partition image before you do the fsck, because fsck needs to make changes that cannot be undone
<Ricket> Maybe I'll try getting and running SpinRite then... I've been meaning to get it anyway for a while
<mabus> I made the unfortunate mistake of installing to empty space on my disk instead of formatting my hard disk... how can I move all of the files from the small partition to a new one that is at the beginning of the disk?
<mabus> DaveR: you really should take his advice and try xubuntu
<soundray> mabus: boot the live CD, format the new partition, mount the new and the old, and copy everything over.
<mabus> soundray: copy everything over with just a... `cp`?
<Ricket> Okay so I suppose after running SpinRite I'll make another attempt at Ubuntu. What do I type to get this fsck to be happy and then get back into Ubuntu so I can look at a few files before wiping the hard drive and fixing it?
<mabus> nothing will get missed or borked in that way?
<soundray> mabus: use either "cp -a" or the tar method from the Tips-HOWTO
<soundray> mabus: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Tips-HOWTO-2.html#ss2.6
<soundray> mabus: oh, and do everything from a sudo shell (sudo -i)
<Uo> Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running.
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me how to map CTR to right Windows key?
<axa-axa> If "Control_R" referers to left CTRL key in output of `xmodmap -pke` command, why doesnt my right Windows key behaves like CTRL after `xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Control_L'` ?
<axa-axa> If I try to map that key to Alt_R than it works, but if I try to make it behave like CTRL by mapping it to Control_L (or Control_R) it doesnt.
<Uo> Cann't add battery monitor to panel
<Uo> ...
<Uo> Who can help me ?
<eternalswd> how do I configure which java to use?
<DaveR> mabus: what is missing from it?
<eternalswd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soundray> eternalswd: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<axa-axa> !xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Ricket> bleah, i'm getting errors about "Inodes"... this is territory that i've never traveled in before :)
<mabus> soundray: thanks
<mabus> DaveR: missing from xubuntu? well it just has a different (lighter, and in my opinion better) window manager
<eternalswd> update-alternatives: unknown argument `-config' any ideas?
<Uo> ?
<holyduck_> we need a fluxubuntu
<mabus> holyduck_: it exists
<holyduck_> :O
<mabus> I am running fluxbox on ubuntu right now
<nothlit> #fluxbuntu holyduck_
<soundray> eternalswd: you used the wrong type of hyphen. Try with a minus
<mabus> but not the actual fluxbuntu... it's xubuntu with flux
<holyduck_> i am running fluxbox too
<holyduck_> ubuntu server
<holyduck_> with fluxbox
<holyduck_> as in i innstalled the server edition
<holyduck_> without lamp
<mabus> yeah
<mabus> familiar with it
<holyduck_> and then installed x.org
<holyduck_> and so on
<DaveR> mabus: i will give it a try then, i only want to give linux a try on a spare computer.  if all goes well i am going to a computer fair next week so will proble get some ram to boost it as looking at the spec it is a itte out dated.
<bimberi_> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Ricket> yay my fsck'ed computer started up XD
<eternalswd> soundtray, that was weird, any idea why was the hyphen different?
<Uo> ??
<Ricket> i think the linux writers named it "fsck" on purpose, instead of calling it something like "chkdsk" like windows :)
<mabus> ubotu should probably note that fluxbox doesn't have anything finished except for artwork :/
<soundray> eternalswd: not sure. It looked like an effect from autocorrect in OOo writer. That changes a double hyphen to a single long one.
<mabus> fluxbuntu I mean
<soundray> mabus: is that so? They really have their priorities right ;)
<mabus> It has a dev version but doesn't appear to be complete/stable/something I'd advise advertising in #ubuntu
<holyduck_> how hard can it realy be, i mean atleast installing fluxbox from a ubuntu server is the easy
<eternalswd> soundray, hmmm couldn't tell on my machine, maybe my font does both the same.  I copied off a website, go figure
<holyduck_> but then again, making a cd and distor might be harder
<Ricket> What is a good, lightweight torrent client for Linux? I use uTorrent on Windows XP but I might switch my main "server" computer to Linux if I can find equivalents of all my Windows programs... Which isn't very many :)
<mabus> holyduck_: well the livecd has a predefined password, which is pretty stupid for one
<mabus> Ricket: rtorrent if you can handle ncurses type stuff
<mabus> as in no pretty gui
<mabus> otherwise, just use wine and run utorrent
<Ricket> mabus: actually i _just now_ found KTorrent which, according to some news thing, is the "uTorrent for Linux users"
<mabus> the standalone, executable version + wine works fine
<Ricket> but isn't that for the other desktop which ubuntu isn't?
<Ricket> i mean K[blah] , not wine
<DaveR> i have a usb wireless dongle, is there software to run this so i can connect to my network or not?
<soundray> Ricket: most kde applications work just fine in ubuntu's gnome
<mabus> Ricket: ubuntu and kubuntu just come with different display managers (gnome/kde)
<Ricket> DaveR: what make and model?
<mabus> you can install KDE stuff in gnome and vice versa
<Ricket> ah, okay, cool.
<Ricket> DaveR: what make and model?
<Ricket> i have a WG111 netgear wireless adapter and I got it working
<Ricket> it required ndiswrapper, and blacklisting some interfering drivers
<mneptok> Ricket: looking for a torrent client? ;)
<Ricket> DaveR: you might be looking for an answer as simple as, look at ndiswrapper, or if you have problems then you might be left searching google for a time
<DaveR> Ricket: no idea mate, it doesn't have any markings and it was just the one which cam with my network router which is a mid range no make one lol
<Ricket> mneptok: of course
<mneptok> Ricket: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<mabus> I'm telling you, rtorrent is the best. Because you can put it in screen <3
<Ricket> DaveR: weird.
<soundray> DaveR: the older it is, the better your chance for it to work
<ZeiP> I've managed to screw my config files up  I previously had LDAP-based authentication, which I removed, however now I'm not able to login at all.
<mabus> Ricket: actually, the *best* torrent client is torrentflux... but you need to have a webserver running on that machine (not hard)
<ZeiP> Where can I find the correct lines in the /etc/pam.d files?
<DaveR> soundray: it is about 18 months od
<mabus> sets up a website where you can manage downloads etc, remotely if you wish
<DaveR> od
<DaveR> old
<mneptok> Ricket: go with BitTornado. runs natively, has a good feature set, and can be used from a CLI or GUI
<mabus> mneptok: I'm going to vote against that but to each his own.
<Ricket> mabus: yeah I looked at that for Windows XP but it was incredibly slow, although I would expect it to be faster on Linux..
<mneptok> mabus: uhhhh ....
<mneptok> mabus: did you not just recommend T-flux?
<mabus> no I didn't
<Ricket> lol
<DaveR> this is it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Netgear-WG111-Wireless-54Mbps-Adapter/dp/B0002LHX8O/sr=8-16/qid=1170330683/ref=sr_1_16/203-1695907-7739913?ie=UTF8&s=electronics
<soundray> DaveR: it's hard to tell. You really need to know what chipset is used inside to determine whether it has Linux support. You could try finding out the chipset via the FCC number.
<Xif> mabus: why is it the "*best*"? what can it do?
<mabus> I reccomended rtorrent or wine, I just said tflux was the best
<DaveR> i think the company might have rebranded the casing of mine
<Ricket> Xif: can be accessed easily through a browser, which is just cool.
<mabus> Xif: Because I am at a friends house and I am managing my torrent downloads with a pretty web interface.
<mneptok> mabus: guess what Torrentflux uses as its torrent client engine .....
<mneptok> ;)
<soundray> DaveR: still -- Ricket got one of those to work, mine doesn't
<Ricket> yeah at the moment, i'm using the beta of uTorrent's WebUI version/plugin and it works great
<mabus> btcurses.py or whatever
<mneptok> mabus: BitTornado
<Ricket> soundray: maybe you have conflicting drivers too?
<mabus> mneptok: No I'm pretty sure it uses bittorrent-curses.py
<Ricket> soundray: i just googled and tried all sorts of things til it worked
<mneptok> mabus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torrentflux
<mabus> mneptok: checked my configs, you are right sir
<soundray> Ricket: that's the way -- with sufficient energy, you can get almost anything to work. I don't need mine at the moment, and I'm keeping it as a spare. It'll be supported in feisty.
<mneptok> mabus: that's why they pay me the big bucks ;)
<Ricket> soundray: lol yeah, but that's the problem with linux... it requires significantly more energy than windows xp :)
<mabus> Is that why I'm unemployed?
<mneptok> wait ... no they don't! HEY!
<azrael1> Ricket: False.
<Ricket> soundray: it took me hours to find that solution, and there are plenty of people that gave up without finding the solution. i don't even know how you would go about figuring out that drivers are conflicting with nmapwrapper...
<mabus> heh nmapwrapper
<mneptok> Ricket: one word. regedit.
<Ricket> i mean, spending hours to figure out how to make a usb wireless adapter work with ubuntu... i almost just gave up ubuntu
<soundray> Ricket: on the other hand, if something doesn't work in Windows, more often than not you are completely stuck.
<Ricket> mneptok: linux has a registry??
<Ricket> mneptok: oh lol nvm, i get it. you're saying it's complicated
<Ricket> soundray: not sure whether that's any more true than it is for linux...
<mneptok> Ricket: i'm saying "Linux is no more complicated for a Windows user than is Windows for a Linux user."
<mabus> Ricket: no, it's open
<Ricket> mneptok: could be. i haven't been a linux user so...
<mabus> so you can make it work, it's just a limit as to how far you will go
<Ricket> ah yeah, open source.
<Ricket> that would be pretty far to have to travel though, just to get a wireless usb device to work :)
<Ricket> i would rather just use a wireless bridge, hehe
<soundray> Ricket: yes, I think it is, simply because you have full flexibility, up to and including changing the source code. Tried that with Windows? ;)
<mneptok> Ricket: say i want to install a good bitmap editor. in Ubuntu i type "sudo aptitude install gimp" how abouit Windows?
<Jedrick> how to enable openglx.. i can't run wine because of this openglx thingy
<mabus> well, somebody had to do that before your wireless usb device worked
<mabus> as in, code their own open drivers
<Ricket> mneptok: yes, I agree Linux sure wins with its package manager
<_polto_> how can i change the "System" menu in gnome? I'dd like to add an "Abount my company" ...
<soundray> mneptok: you go to a shop and buy an expensive shrinkwrap package with an obnoxious license ;)
<mabus> mneptok: ms paint > *
<Ricket> mneptok: but in Windows, to get my video card to work I went to ati.com and installed the universal drivers. can't say the same for Ubuntu...
<Ricket> mabus: no, actually I used ndiswrapper which used the Windows drivers
<Ricket> mabus: (re: somebody had to do that before...)
<soundray> Ricket: well, it's probably not Linux's fault that ATI provides cr.. erm, poor support for it.
<Ricket> soundray: I should think that if ATI can make a universal driver program, the Linux programmers could do the same...
<Ricket> Anyway we aren't getting anywhere arguing, both OSes have their ups and downs
<soundray> Ricket: no, they can't, unless ATI provides them with the hardware specs, which they don't.
<Ricket> I'm just saying, I have had a better experience with Windows. And apparently everyone here has had better experience with Ubuntu.
<Ricket> soundray: decompiling/disassembling. that's how wine did it, so why not video drivers.
<soundray> Ricket: they are working on that
<soundray> Ricket: but the chipsets change so quickly that it's always a game of catchup.
<IntuitiveNipple> The thing most people forget about is, with Linux, most people that 'hack' drivers are unpaid volunteers, whereas almost without exception the people creating Windows drivers are employed by the company that developed the hardware.
<soundray> Ricket: especially if you're competing with developers who have the full specs and are paid prime salaries.
<Ricket> Indeed.
* IntuitiveNipple high-fives soundray :)
<mojojojo__> :)
<Ricket> Is that really a win for Linux? :-P
* soundray pours IntuitiveNipple a mug of coffee
<rausb0> soundray: yeah, the spec thing is one big difference
<IntuitiveNipple> mmmm, just what i need - just had a fab walk around the farm
<mneptok> Ricket: re: video drivers .... *that's an ATI problem, not a Linux problem*
<philipsmith> I want to share files between my ubuntu and XP machine and have followed directions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438 . When I do a Places > Connect to server I can see my windows network and follow it to get files on the XP machine. However, when I'm on the XP machine, I can see the ubuntu machine in the windows workgroup, but when I try to login with my ubuntu username and password, XP won't let me loo
<philipsmith> k at the folders on my ubuntu machine. What did I do wrong?
<IntuitiveNipple> The beauty, and the biggest headache about Linux, is access to the source-code. It means if you have the talent you can hack a solution, but *boy* its hard-work because much of the code is poorly documented and changes arbitarily with very little top-down documentation
<Ricket> okay well I'm off to wipe my drive, SpinRite it, then put Ubuntu back on and set it up again. I'll be back if I have questions, which surely I will when I'm trying to set up my ATI card.
<mneptok> philipsmith: your /etc/samba/smb.conf needs editing
<soundray> philipsmith: I had a similar problem. In my case, the ownership and permissions of the shared folders were wrong.
<philipsmith> mneptok: how does /etc/samba/smb.conf need to be changed?
<soundray> philipsmith: also, make sure you've used smbpasswd -- samba doesn't look at the usual unix passwords.
<philipsmith> soundray: I used sudo smbpasswd -a `whoami` then set the password. Is this correct?
<meal3837> ok, fglrx doesn't support radeon 7000, but the ati driver included with ubuntu doesn't support 3D rendering
<meal3837> is there a driver that does both?
<meal3837> opensource driver
<mneptok> philipsmith: you need to enable user access
<mneptok> philipsmith: look at the file. you'll find it. :)
<soundray> philipsmith: yes -- although I don't like the backticks. Better to do 'smbpasswd -a $(whoami)'
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<rausb0> meal3837: the ubuntu ati driver does support 3d, but only for some ati radeon cards
<mojo_> Ricket: the problem is that ATI wants to keep their drivers closed source to hide things, or because they have signed non-disclosure agreements with other companies that supply components and are restricted.  So they write a glue program that can compile in linux (open source) and it provides the black-box bridge to the ATI stuff... But then ATI is just slow and non-responsive in general to the Linux community.  Linux devs would DO IT FO
<mojo_> R THEM FOR FREE if they'd just release some specifications.  But they want to keep secrets, which is counter to the philosophy that has allowed Linux to blossom.  See this article... http://www.kroah.com/log/2007/01/29/#free_drivers
<mike1o> houston we have a problem http://sh.nu/p/8709
<soundray> philipsmith: better still, 'smbpasswd -a philipsmith' or whatever your username is.
<PORDO> ImportError: No module named Image <-- any python experts?
<Sum> hey room
<Sum> can anyone tell me how to format a disk/usb stick to fat32??
<yomm> isn't the default user added automatically to the smbpasswd group ?
<meal3837> aka not mine
<meal3837> lol
<soundray> Sum: use mkdosfs -F32 (I think it's in dosfstools)
<Sum> yeah!!
<Sum> lets try it out
<rausb0> meal3837: i dont know the radeon 7000. here i have a radeon 9200pro and radeon x300, both run with the open source radeon driver and 3d accel.
<Sum> what do I put as the location??
<soundray> Sum: be careful when you enter the device name. Get it wrong, and you're formatting your Ubuntu partition ;)
<esperegu> where does ubuntu store it's session infoL
<esperegu> ?
<Jedrick> anybody here had encounter the same error like mine.. i have problem in wine on openglx support.
<Sum> DOHHH!!!
<esperegu> (which prograws it start at login)
<Sum> nah, let me try this out
<ReYnoLd_sby> surabaya
<meal3837> my computer is definitely an 8y/o frankenstein . . . I'll take what I can get, and if that doesn't include beryl, oh well
<pesco> Hi, what's the recommended upgrade path from 6.06 to 6.10 with ubuntu server? Is the apt-get dist-upgrade path safe?
<soundray> Sum: you need to find that out for yourself. Running 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then plugging the drive may give you a hint.
<mike1o> houston we have a problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3672/
<soundray> Sum: probably something like /dev/sda1
<soundray> mike1o: don't repeat, and treat us with a little respect.
<rodox> hi folks
<rodox> someone can help me with gedit?
<mike1o> soundray: i respect linux people
<vlt> Hello. I just replaced my AMD Athlon XP CPU with an AMD Athlon 64 X2, still running 2.6.15-27-k7 (now SMP). Is -k7 still a good choice? Should I switch to -686? Why is CPU usage in `top` shown as INT only now? ...?
<aidan> hey
<rodox> it doesn't do python highlight correctly
<meal3837> rodox: how so?
<philipsmith> soundray many thanks.
<rodox> meal3837: the string color isn't appear
<ReYnoLd_sby> surabaya
<rodox> meal3837: strings appears at common text
<meal3837> did you already save the file as .py?
<Sum> all I got was
<Sum> Feb  1 11:54:20 localhost kernel: [17183064.244000]  NTFS volume version 3.0.
<rodox> meal3837: yes
<Sum> Feb  1 12:17:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[7655] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Sum> Feb  1 12:17:41 localhost kernel: [17184465.708000]  usb 1-1.4: USB disconnect, address 5
<Sum> Feb  1 12:17:42 localhost kernel: [17184465.964000]   1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<Sum> Feb  1 12:17:42 localhost kernel: [17184465.964000]  FAT: bread failed in fat_clusters_flush
<Sum> Feb  1 12:17:42 localhost kernel: [17184465.964000]   1:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<soundray> vlt: stick with k7, it makes very little difference (if any)
<meal3837> hmm
<bimberi_> rodox: View -> Highlight Mode -> Scripts -> Python
<Sum> sorry for the dump!!
<soundray> Sum: you're not supposed to paste stuff here. Read the topic.
<rodox> meal3837: I did it
<rodox> meal3837: I change the foreground color, but it have no results in editor window
<Sum> sorry mate,
<Sum> didn't know that
<rodox> meal3837: it happened with me using dapper
<rodox> meal3837: now with edgy too
<aidan> DBO thaks for help earlier
<meal3837> so it's just staying black on strings?
<rodox> meal3837: yes, only on strings
<Rly> anyone can help me by providing me knowlege on installing ubuntu on a dynamic disk?
<meal3837> but works with the rest of the highlighting?
<rodox> meal3837: imports, classes and defs are highlighted
<rodox> meal3837: it only happens with strings
<soundray> Sum: observe the messages while you plug it *in*, and look for clues regarding the device name (It's one of /dev/sda, sdb, sdc etc.)
<meal3837> do you have IDLE?
<rodox> yes, but I don't like Tk
<meal3837> aH
<modulus> hi, my ubuntu system doesn't seem capable to make more than a sound at a time
<Sum> nah, not sure where the device is, or its address, but thanks soundray
<modulus> at least while using orca if i call totem i get an error about the sound device being in use.
<rodox> meal3837: I think that is a problem with libgtksourceview
<modulus> the sound device is told by lspci to be as followss: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<meal3837> has it ever worked?
<rodox> no, never worked
<rodox> it is a fresh ubuntu install
<pbureau> Iam compiling Networkmanage 0.6.4 and I get  in ./configure a "checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory" am I missing a library or is this normal ?
<modulus> you might be missing a linker.
<modulus> do you have build-essential?
<soundray> Sum: if you're sure that your main hard drive is not /dev/sda (check the output of mount, it's most likely /dev/hda), then you can reasonably safely try 'mkdosfs -F32 /dev/sda1'
<Xif> How do I get stuff like gmail-notify to auto-run on startup?
<pbureau> going to check (I knew that was the next quesdtion after seein "linker:"
<soundray> Xif: do you actually mean startup, or login?
<Xif> soundray: gmail-notify has gui components, so probably after X and Gnome were started.
<Xif> does that mean startup or login? :)
<soundray> Xif: System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs
<ReYnoLd_sby> hancok
<meal3837> I'm checking some things, just a sec
<Xif> soundray: thanks
<jancok> surabaya
<meal3837> rodox: still have your cd?
<rodox> meal3837: yes
<meal3837> mmk, have you tried removing and reinstalling gedit?
<meal3837> if you try that, it might want to take ubuntu-desktop with it
<meal3837> and you have to do a separate install to get that back
<soundray> meal3837: and if you ask me, it's not going to make the slightest difference
<meal3837> idk if that will help at all, but it's possible there was a minor glitch in the original install
<aidan> hi
<meal3837> back when he set up with dapper
<aidan> need help setupin codec
<meal3837> unlikely, I know, but I'm not sure what else it could be
<soundray> meal3837: I wonder if (s)he would get the same thing with a different/new user
<aidan> need help
<meal3837> hmm, maybe
<aidan> setup in media codec
<soundray> aidan: you need to ask a question
<aidan> how do i instal tthe stupid gstremer mp3 codec
<soundray> aidan: follow the instructions on the wiki
<soundray> !mp3 | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meal3837> help.ubuntu.com will show you how
<aidan> tryed that serval times
<aidan> didnt work
<soundray> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<meal3837> mp3 is overated
<holyduck_> meal3837, true dat
<meal3837> convert the worl to ogg
<aidan> well then i need a converter
<meal3837> *world
<aidan> ogg is it better then mp3?
<soundray> I would like to convert all my mp3's to jpg, how do I go about that?
<lounge> why does openoffice not save my print areas when i save a document? it seems to loose all the print area details and print everything every time I load up. I have to set them every time??!? any offers?
<soundray> Just kiddin'
<meal3837> ogg is free
<holyduck_> and awsome
<aidan> yeah not an album i got
<aidan> its in mp3 format
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<christo> Guys, I don't have the 'Configuration Editor' under Applications -> System Tools.   Anybody know what package this is part of please ?
<philipsmith> how do I find out what my netbios name is?
<meal3837> who here's familiar with the network tools?
<meal3837> whois, finger, etc
<meal3837> !finger
<ubotu> finger: user information lookup program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17-10 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<eXistenZ__> What is the best filesystem to share between windows and linux?
<holyduck_> fat32
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<aidan> Reading package lists... Done
<aidan> Building dependency tree... Done
<aidan> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<holyduck_> eXistenZ__, fat32 is a good choiche
<philipsmith> meal3837: Do you mean that to find my netbios name is to use finger?
<eXistenZ__> holyduck_, ext2?
<uuz8> er chat.118.lv
<holyduck_> i dunno if windows can read and write to that, but i used to use fat 32 for inbetween windows and linux file sharing
<meal3837> philipsmith, no, sorry separate question
<eXistenZ__> holyduck_, yeah
<eXistenZ__> holyduck_, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<soundray> eXistenZ__: ext3 is a good choice if you can install a driver for it in Windows (ext2fsd)
<eXistenZ__> I have an ntfs partition, I wonder whether it would be able to convert it to ext3
<soundray> eXistenZ__: sure: backup, reformat, restore ;)
<meal3837> aidan: pitfdll?
<eXistenZ__> soundray, Are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<soundray> eXistenZ__: what does it matter?
<modulus> hmm, any clues why the sound card might not want to play more than a sound at a time?
<meal3837> aidan: I don't think you need that one
<eXistenZ__> soundray, Just of interest.
<soundray> eXistenZ__: ubuntu
<eXistenZ__> ah, same to me. I'm using now windows, though.
<aidan> well what do i need then meal3837
* modulus suspects intel HDA drivers incomplete.
<soundray> modulus: one of your sound programs is using OSS output mode, thereby hogging the whole sound system.
<modulus> oy. that is bad.
<meal3837> aidan did it install the rest of the packages that you wanted, or did it hang on the one it couldn't find
<modulus> is it possible to find who is the evil one?
<aidan> hang on
<soundray> modulus: it probably is
<modulus> would fuser /dev/dsp do it?
<meal3837> try that command without the pitfdll
<aalhamad> i just have a Q.. and im seeing for help to get started.. I have done a heloo word example (http://www.w3schools.com/php/php_syntax.asp) and i placed it in my DocumentRoot... But as i acess it i get a file which download ... why is that???
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10- E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<holyduck_> aidan, apt-get aptitude or synaptic is running
* meng is away: I'm busy
<modulus> sounds like you have another apt app opened.
<meal3837> aidan, tru dat
<meal3837> aidan:it's probably a zombie, or something similar
<aidan> im confused
<aidan> add aplications is open
<meal3837> aidan, ok, either use add application or command line
<aidan> okies
<aidan> cmd line seems easyer atm
<meal3837> aidan: you can't use both, because you can only have one instance of apt
<aidan> and also how do i ping users on here :S
<meal3837> man ping
<aidan> meal3837 ping
<meal3837> what?
<meal3837> oh, in the chat? fiik
<aidan> did i ping u??
<soundray> aidan: it's considered bad manners to address support questions to someone who's not currently active.
<aidan> and does xmms allow for mp3 playback
<Stormx2> bash: ./dmg2iso.pl: /usr/local/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory <-- Suggestions? I don't know what to do. Running a .pl file
<meal3837> I don't know what your talking about, for me, ping is a network tool
<Stormx2> aidan: XMMS is old and outdated, and looks ugly
<aidan> ok what should i use
<meal3837> aidan: try amarok
<Stormx2> Audacious
<Stormx2> Which is like XMMS but good
<soundray> Stormx2: find out where your perl binary really is, and edit dmg2iso.pl to reflect that location. (which perl)
<Stormx2> soundray: Okay. How can I find where my perl binary is?
<soundray> Stormx2: do you mean audacity?
<soundray> Stormx2: I told you
<soundray> which perl
<meal3837> aidan: I also like listen audio player
<aidan> so audacious play mp3
<aidan> with out install codec?
<Stormx2> soundray: Oh, haha, didn't see that
<Stormx2> aidan: What? o.o
<Stormx2> aidan: Do you want a command line player? if so try mpg321...
<aidan> do u need to install a codec to listen to mp3 on audacious
<christo> Guys, I don't have the 'Configuration Editor' under Applications -> System Tools.   Anybody know what package this is part of please ?
<cwillu> odd request:  I want a task list/menu that pops up on a mouse short cut;  how would I do that?
<aidan> no i want a good one lol like windows media plaer
<meal3837> aidan:I agree with you, someone should write a converter that changes audio formats . . . it would make life lovely
<cwillu> christo: alt+f2 and run gconf-editor brings it up
<meal3837> WMP?!?!?!
<koslow> hi alle zu sidux wechseln,besser gibts ja nix in der welt
<meal3837> gag
<cwillu> christo: it's in the menu, but hidden:  alacarte can unhide it
<koslow> !sidux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aidan> well i am a windows user lol just trying this out to see if its better lol
<christo> cwillu - thanks
<meal3837> I'm pretty sure if any commercial media player should be compared to it's iTunes
<koslow> ubotu see www.sidux.com
<soundray> Wrong channel koslow (hast dich wohl verirrt)
<cwillu> !mp3 | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aidan> done that been there
<Pici> koslow : ubotu is a bot
<cwillu> aidan: mp3's are easy to handle though;
<koslow> is ok
<aidan> umm i hav been trying all day dude
<modulus> mmm
<cwillu> aidan: have you install any packages?
<aidan> ok wlak me though how to setup the codec think
<cwillu> one sec
<aidan> dont no how to
<koslow> soundray ne wollte nur stimmung hier sehen
<soundray> aidan: just close your "Add applications" and retry the apt-get install
<modulus> is there any reason why a program might be using OSS instead of alsa? may i have misconf'ed something?
<soundray> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cwillu> aidan: system|admin|synaptic, open that
<aidan> okies
<modulus> oy oy
<cwillu> aidan: ctrl+f, type in gstreamer
<soundray> cwillu: just let aidan finish what he's started
<koslow> byby
<hid3> Hello everyone. I accidently ran chown -R www-data:www-data /. Then I changed back all the ownership (according to my recent backup copy). However, when I try to `su`, it says Authentication failure. I'm still able to login as root directly. Is it possible somehow to solve this?
<aidan> okcwillu
<cwillu> oops, sorry, didn't notice anyone was talking to him soundray
<aidan> cwillu
<Laibsch> hid3: You want sudo not su
<aidan> what now after typed in gstreamer
<hid3> Laibsch: using sudo says something similar to 'you must be setuid'
<soundray> aidan: if the install has worked, you should now be able to play mp3s with rhythmbox
<vlt> Hello. I just replaced my AMD Athlon XP CPU with an AMD Athlon 64 X2, still running 2.6.15-27-k7 (now SMP). Why is CPU usage in `top` shown as INT only now? ...?
<mbirkis> what does "bad PBR sig" meen?
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-
<aidan> Reading package lists... Done
<aidan> Building dependency tree... Done
<aidan> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<soundray> aidan: do not paste here
<pbureau> hid3, system|administration|users and Groups|root| set password manually. then try again
<aidan> god this is gay
<cwillu> aidan: sounds like the line got cut off
<aidan> well ok
<mike1o> do i need the linux-386 package?
<cwillu> aidan: it's just considered rude to post several lines of errors at a time (there's a site for that)
<pbureau> hid3, I had something like it for somereason the password had been mangled, I reset it that way never had a problem afterwards
<aidan> i am using 5.10?
<meal3837> whoa
<hid3> pbureau: how did you reset it?
<meal3837> 5.10
<pbureau> hid3, I just typed a new one :)
<aidan> yeah 5.10 went to site to get recent one sent out to me but u have to pay
<hid3> tried it, didn't help..
<pbureau> aidan, in a terminal window type uname -r
<soundray> mike1o: no
<cwillu> aidan: you can download the latest if you can burn it yourself
<mike1o> soundray: is it source?
<cwillu> only have to pay to get the cd shipped to you
<aidan> ok pbureasu
<soundray> mike1o: no. 'apt-cache show linux-386' will tell you what it is.
<meal3837> I had 6.06 shipped free when it was new
<aidan> ok cwillu will do that laters
<mike1o> soundray: its probably just a virtual package
<aidan> done that pureau
<meal3837> aidan, that might be the problem, if there are still repositories for 5.10, gstreamer10 probably won't be in them
<aidan> ok
<aidan> is there a version of gstremer i can get for it
<aalhamad> how to make php running ?? --------------PLZ HELP--------
<cwillu> aidan, others:  they had good bad and ugly back for 0.8, right?
<Igor_V2> how can i convert .mp3 file to .ogg
<cwillu> back in rather
<meal3837> what I would probably recommend is go to help.ubuntu.com and follow the instructions for upgrading to 6.06 lts
<aidan> well thjis comp hasnt got a burn
<aidan> er
<meal3837> you can upgrade w/o cd
<modulus> net upgrade.
<meal3837> yep
<aidan> ok
<meal3837> you can do it through apt
<soundray> !mp32ogg | Igor_V2
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<modulus> it will take ages though.
<cwillu> aidan: if you can see packages call gstreamer-0.8-plugins-ugly, that should do the trick;  otherwise, searching for mp3 and installing any gstreamer packages would work (although a bit ugly)
<soundray> Igor_V2: it loses quality though
<meal3837> instructions are all on the sight !dist-upgrade | aidan
<meal3837> !mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Laibsch> I am trying to install Xubuntu on an old computer.  I got the alternate CD but for some reason, the GUI won't come up.  I did get the command prompt.  Is there a command that will start the installation process?
<Igor_V2> thanks soundray
<modulus> afaik the alternate cd has no gui.
<aidan> couldnt find gstreamer-0.8-plugins-ugly
<soundray> Laibsch: try and hit return
<cwillu> aidan: k, must be from a newer version as well
<meal3837> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aidan> man ping cwillu http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gstreamer/
<soundray> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<aidan> see on there and tell me what one to get
<Stormx2> How would I go about recovering data recently deleteted on a FAT partition in ubuntu?
<modulus> maybe cat the partition to a file?
<modulus> then use an editor to look for it.
<Laibsch> soundray: As expected, I get a newline with a new command prompt.  What command do I use now for starting installation?
<Laibsch> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Tessa_> Does anyone know how i can get detailed information about how much RAM is given to my onBoard Intel graphic card?
<meal3837> aidan, are you ok with manual compilation?
<aidan> lol i think i will be meal
<meal3837> aidan, ok
<soundray> Laibsch: what does that prompt look like?
<Jowi> Tessa, look into you BIOS
<modulus> maybe the free command would give you some idea too.
<aidan> what should i do meal?
<Tessa> Jowi: Let me be more precise. I entered an option "VideoRam 65443" in the xorg.conf and i would like to see if it works. So is there a way besides the BIOS?
<Laibsch> soundray: ubuntu@ubtuntu:~$
<meal3837> aidan, I'm checking around a bit
<Jowi> Tessa, modulus is correct. "free -m" will give you current mem. deduct that total mem from what you know is in your machine.
<soundray> Laibsch: strange, it should have booted into the installer. Does Alt-F1 change anything?
<soundray> Laibsch: and were you asked to set your keyboard layout?
<aidan> ok so can i download 6.10 version a .iso of it
<aidan> and how would i go about extracinting it
<modulus> yes, but you need a burner to use iso.
<aidan> damiit
<modulus> it's better imo to net upgrade.
<meal3837> !upgrade | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<modulus> you can net upgrade without trouble, mostly.
<Laibsch> soundray: I will just retry.  Hold on.
<meal3837> just cahnge your sources.list
<Tessa> Jowi: havin 1001 MB Ram of which 972 is used though i specified 64 for the graphic card to use seems to mean that the VideoRam option in the xorg.conf doesnt work, right?
<soundray> Tessa: don't use the VideoRam option. It is not needed for recent integrated cards.
<dusty-work> Hrmm, I have an ubuntu server, it has an onboard crappy nic and a pci gigabyte nic (which i am currently using) the onboard one  just sits there and does nothing, but looking through the logs I see lots of errors regarding this onboard nic eth1, is there a way to disable it or tell linux to ignore it as it is not going to be used?
<Tessa> soundray: not? i read that without this option my intel card gets 32MB by default. i'd like to give it 64. any idea how to do this without VideoRam?
<soundray> Tessa: the VideoRAM allocation of your BIOS cannot be changed after boot, so you have to use the BIOS setup
<soundray> Tessa: where did you read that?
<Tessa> soundray: ok thanks for that tip. i ll check the bios
<Tessa> soundray: let me find the link
<meal3837> aidan, go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<mike1o> soundray: do u know any trick to show the debian menu?
<Azul> wut up ma man
<aidan> yeah
<aidan> ill just do the mp3 codec
<aidan> thing atm
<Jowi> Tessa, not sure how accurate it is
<soundray> dusty-work: you should disable your onboard NIC in the BIOS setup
<tdn> I am trying to set up encrypted rootfs with LUKS. But I cannot boot. It says that no cryptfs is configured and then it waits for rootfs and I have to reboot...
<Tessa> soundray: its a german entry in a linux forum. sort of a how to: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?p=1490047
<soundray> mike1o: no, sorry
<aidan> ok meal found anythink bro
<dusty-work> soundray: I can't its a production system.
<meal3837> aidan, try looking for gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, gstreamer0.8-plugins, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.8-mad
<aidan> all of them
<meal3837> and gstreamer0.8-lame
<soundray> Tessa: I take it all back -- you should be okay with that VideoRam option. Search in /var/log/Xorg.0.log relating to the amount used.
<Tessa> soundray: ok. thx!
<YogSothoth> Hi
<soundray> Tessa: sry ...for messages relating...
<soundray> dusty-work: does that mean you can't reboot it?
<cwillu> is there an easy way to put a keyboard shortcut on an applet?
<aidan> ok meal
<meal3837> aidan, what part of the country are you from?
<aidan> downloading all the things
<meal3837> just out of curiosity
<aidan> Aussie land bro
<meal3837> sweet
<meal3837> I used to work with a guy who went by aidan online
<aidan> ok
<mojojojo__> hi. I'm wondering if I can do the following thing... If I want to delete a package this would delete this package, as well as as other packages required by this package only if those packages are not required by other packages
<mojo_> was he born nadia?  j/k
<aidan> ok meal got the package thingo
<meal3837> ok
<meal3837> type gst-register-0.8
<soundray> mojojojo__: aptitude will track package dependencies in this way
<Alpha232> when building a dpkg, if the build rules have multiple packages, is there a wya to tell dpkg-buildpackage to only build a specific one?
<mojojojo__> so... I have a package A and it requires package B and C. packages B is used by package X and package C is not used by any other packages. So if I delete a package A, packages C will be delete but packages B will remain
<aidan> ok mate done that
<aidan> Rebuilding user_registry (/home/aidan/.gstreamer-0.8/registry.xml) ...
<aidan> Loaded 149 plugins with 296 features.
<meal3837> mojojojo_theoretically
* iMac600 searches for system requirements info...
<Alpha232> mojojojo__: hopefully
<meal3837> ok, give it a try and cross your fingers
<soundray> mojojojo__: aptitude
<aidan> lol i hope so
<iMac600> I may give Ubuntu a boot-up between Mac OS X and Ubuntu PPC
<Jowi> mojojojo__, yes. if you install with aptitude it will track it that way. you need to remove with aptitude as well though. don't think apg-get nor synaptic support it.
<AlexLatchford> Anyone around to gimme a shove in the right direction on who to assign this bug to..
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/41849
<AlexLatchford> woops, wrong channel
<mojojojo__> ok, thx guys :)
<Tessa> soundray: thx. /var/log/Xorg.0.log was the right place to look. I found it! thank you!
<L4J> hello
<soundray> Tessa: gern
<Alpha232> ubuntu
<aidan> meal
<Alpha232> gack
<aidan> came up withj
<meal3837> aidan, don't hate me if it doesn't work
<Alpha232> lol ;)
<aidan> foolowing items couldnt be loaded
<aidan> nah i wont mate
<meal3837> k
<mojojojo__> Jowi, is it by default?
<zyth> Hi, I'm having a weird issue in Wine regedit.  When I make a new key, it's named New Key #1, but I can't rename it
<meal3837> which items?
<L4J> i am new to ubuntu.. and had some question =)
<aidan> this is way better the ubuntuforus
<aidan> ok the file is not an audio strem
<meal3837> what player are you using?
<soundray> aidan: you're very lucky to have found someone as patient as meal3837
<Jowi> mojojojo__, yes
<mojojojo__> cool :)
<soundray> !ask | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meal3837> soundray, I'm only patient because I'm almost always lost
<L4J> oh sorry. lol
<aidan> yeah im really lost lol
<L4J> Can I use both ubuntu and windows interchangebly on one pc?
<IdleOne> L4J: yes
<meal3837> aidan, which player are you using?
<soundray> L4J: yes, it's called dualbooting
<soundray> !dualboot | L4J
<ubotu> L4J: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<aidan> tryed rythembox and the gtkpod
<iMac600> No catches on the ShipIt CD's?
<meal3837> and they didn't work?
<IdleOne> iMac600: catches?
<aidan> no:(
<iMac600> just any costs to Australia or something
<meal3837> do you have totem-xine?
<aidan> no
<IdleOne> iMac600: they are free. some countries you may need to pay taxes or something like that but no catches
<iMac600> ok
<iMac600> thanks
<meal3837> install it from apt
<meal3837> and try that
<Jowi> aidan, xmms is usually pretty good for streams. I use it with streamtuner to listen to radio.
<IdleOne> Jowi: same here :0
<IdleOne> :)
<gabspeck> hi.. how do i configure the keyboard on my ubuntu edgy server (ie no GUI at all)?
<soundray> gabspeck: do you mean the layout?
<Jowi> aidan, I found that totem and rhythmbox (uses gstreamer) lacking in that area
<IdleOne> iMac600: you do have to sign over your first born son after installation but becides that you should be ok with Shippit :)
<meal3837> gabspeck, hit it with a hammer . . . or two
<gabspeck> weirdly, the layout seems to be correct, it recognizes the  key... but the key with the / and ? isn't recognized at all
<meal3837> aidan, hate to leave ya hangin, but I have to get ready for class
<aidan> its k
<soundray> gabspeck: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<aidan> cya in here next time
<meal3837> yeah
<maxx18> hey guys the screensavers are not working for me... the preview works fine but after i select one it still just shows a blank screen for my screensaver... any suggestions?
<IdleOne> maxx18: did you check the box to activate screensaver ?
<maxx18> IdleOne, yup i sure did
<soundray> maxx18: check that your display isn't sleeping before the screensaver comes on. System-Preferences-Power Management
<gabspeck> soundray: it's weird, i selected ABNT2, but that specific key does not work at all
<maxx18> soundray, should be fine... screensaver comes on after 1 minute, display goes to sleep after 5 mins
<soundray> gabspeck: hardware failure -- try another keyboard?
<Dawei> Um... hi ppl. Sorry to be terribly foolish and nooby, but what do I enter as a Make rule to compile c sources?
<soundray> maxx18: does the Preview button work?
<gabspeck> no, i'm sure this one works, it's brand new and was working before i installed ubuntu
<maxx18> soundray, yes preview works fine
<Mba7eth> hi all
<Dawei> Can someone help me with the "make" command? I'm attempting to install CDemu.
<riotkittie> Dawei: uhm.
<soundray> maxx18: I'm out of ideas then
<Dawei> I can't find what to enter as the "rule to make target"
<aidan> YESSS !!!!
<name> Dawei: did you ./configure?
<riotkittie> Dawei: did you ./configure
<name> riotkittie: ha-ha, faster ;P
<Mba7eth> guys i cant control the sound system once realplayer is up also the can't control the sound from realplayer itself ..... anyidea gents?
<maxx18> soundray, damn.. well thanks for trying... i might post on the forums
<riotkittie> name:  i noticed <cries>
<gabspeck> soundray: is there any file i can edit manually to set up the keyboard?
<Dawei> No...
<`underOATH> what do i have to install to be able to compile things
<Dawei> Yeah, what he said!
<name> gcc g++
<riotkittie> Dawei: well, ./configure :P
<IdleOne> `underOATH: build-essential
<`underOATH> kk thanks IdleOne
<Dawei> Okay thanks ppl.
<riotkittie> `underOATH: bu... ahh hi give up
<riotkittie> err ah i
<`underOATH> riotkittie: uhhhhhh what?
<soundray> gabspeck: there are a series of files that determine keyboard behaviour, but it's very complex... give me a minute pls
<riotkittie> i should just alias everything :x
<IdleOne> lol riotkittie want we should ask if you know before we give the answer :P
<Dawei> Obviously to all.... I'm new to linux.
<gabspeck> ok
<riotkittie> `underOATH: uhh nothing. :P
<frogzoo> gabspeck: look into xmodmap & xev
<`underOATH> lol
<Dawei> But determined to learn.
<riotkittie> IdleOne: yes, so i can feel smrt.  its all about meeeee.
<`underOATH> it's been so long since i've used linux
<frogzoo> `underOATH: then get ready for a shock
<IdleOne> `underOATH: it's a little unofficial #ubuntu game person to give answer first gets a point ( there is never a winner or an end to the game but always fun )
<soundray> gabspeck: start 'showkey' and check whether /? generates any keycodes
<IdleOne> k riotkittie :)
<`underOATH> IdleOne: are you in the leader :P
<riotkittie> ok because i cant answer questions, i will ask one.
<soundray> frogzoo: gabspeck is on server - no GUI
<IdleOne> `underOATH: very far from lead
<IdleOne> !offtopic > IdleOne
<gabspeck> yes, 0x59 0xd9
<name> !offtopic > name
<frogzoo> soundray: kk
<IdleOne> riotkittie: ask!
<`underOATH> anyone know about installing good services to a beware ircd?
<frogzoo> gabspeck: showkey -s   & setkeycodes
<soundray> gabspeck: so it's working, but not showing the characters on the console... can you try with emacs21?
<aalhamad> to remove a full apache..
<logikon> double on
<aalhamad> the comand is remove??
<logikon> /window swap 2
<logikon> /window double on
<logikon> ops
<logikon> :(
<gabspeck> soundray: emacs21?
<IdleOne> `underOATH: the ircd website should have services modules for the ircd
<aalhamad> to fully remove  apache2 from the entire system.. i go remove apache?
<soundray> gabspeck: if you haven't got it installed, never mind.
<soundray> gabspeck: by the way, did you set "Generic 105-key (Intl) PC"?
<Dawei> Whats the easiest way to create virtual cd drives? any options other than CDemu?
<soundray> Dawei: it's not necessary to install anything
<soundray> Dawei: just 'mount -o loop file.iso /mnt'
<IdleOne> is it possible to create a virtual 500gig HDD? :)
<Dawei> Yeah, but what about non-iso files?
<Dawei> E.g. bin/cue, mdf/mds, nrg?
<gabspeck> soundray: it's set as Brazilian ABNT2, which is what it really is. i tried to select generic 105 with dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, but it doesn't seem to change anything (ie, when i run it again the default selection is still ABNT2)
<soundray> Dawei: you have to conver those
<Dawei> Oh.
<soundray> *convert
<soundray> IdleOne: sure, you need a 750GB physical drive though ;)
<IdleOne> soundray: :P well thats not gonna work out then
<erlingre> t
<soundray> gabspeck: did you go through the whole reconfigure process to the end?
<gabspeck> yes
<IdleOne> soundray: I dont know what I would do with 750GB prolly get into alot of trouble lol
<yomm> 
<whyameye> how can I get firefox to show me the list of installed extensions?
<`underOATH> IdleOne: they do, i just don't get how to use em so im asking for help lol
<soundray> IdleOne: we have a 1.5TB RAID at work, and I've been reprimanded for using almost a third of it...
<kbrosnan> whyameye: tools -> extensions or tools -> addons
<bauer77> I have 1 terabyte and it gets me in trouble
<bauer77> hehe
<IdleOne> `underOATH: I am guessing there is a modules/scripts folder you would put them in and then in the server.conf file you would need to enable/load the service
<whyameye> kbrosnan: there's no option for addons there that I see...
<kristianlm> hello everyone! does anyone have a good suggestion on how you can monitor hard disk access, like which process is constantly accessing my harddisk?
<yomm> i just installed a 1TB RAID5 in my home server :)
<IdleOne> soundray: mp3's?
<kbrosnan> whyameye: then tools -> extensions if you are running firefox 1.5
<jahid> hi, my ubuntu became stucked, and i had to restart my machine. now after restarting the ubuntu is started in console mode. how can i resolve and move to graphical mode?
<soundray> IdleOne: no, 3D images of brains ;)
<whyameye> kbrosnan: that's not showing plugins.
<IdleOne> soundray: cool
<yomm> jahid u using ubuntu 6 ?
<IdleOne> jahid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<jahid> yomm, yes 6.10
<whyameye> kbrosnan: I know there's something I can type in the address bar to see all of this...but can't remember what it is
<yomm> try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kbrosnan> whyameye: plugins are completely different from extensions, for a list of plugins type about:plugins in the address bar
<whyameye> kbrosnan: found it! about:plugins
<barosl> kubuntu doesn't make ".desktop" file!
<barosl> any solution?
<jahid> youmm, after using "/etc/init.d/gdm start" i and got a message "coudlnt start X server, due to some internal error, communicate ur system administrator or check your syslog to diagnose. In the meantime this display will be disabled. Please restart gdm when the problem is corrected"
<dyrne> barosl: /j kubuntu  :)
<yomm> jahid , then try the dpkg-reconfigure Idleone suggested before !
<barosl> ah i c
<jahid> IdleOne, I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xorg-server" but it says "command no found"
<suzi> hi
<IdleOne> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<IdleOne> jahid: ^^^
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> jahid : are you in single user mode?
<yomm> defrysk is right
<defrysk> of course I am ;p
<IdleOne> oops
<yomm> tlol
<IdleOne> jahid: sorry about that command I was wrong there :/
<jahid> IdleOne, i tried all you said but it says the same
<suzi> does anyone know how to get automatix for ubuntu 5.10
<jahid> Pici, yes i m single user mode
<yomm> jahid : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thunderstruck> !automatix | suzi
<ubotu> suzi: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<IdleOne> jahid: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like this defrysk  had it right
<suzi> thanx thunderstruck
<yomm> all hail defrysk :p
<_DREAM_> .
<jahid> yomm, i tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it says "command not found"
<yomm> jahid : with sudo ?
<jahid> infact sudo is not working. bocz machine logged me in as root. the prompt is like "root@jahid-desktop"
<`underOATH> how can you find out which ircd an irc server uses
<yomm> ok i c !
<suzi> whats sudo?
<suzi> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pici> I dont think that trying to reconfigure the xserver will help, hes in single user mode.  I think the computer booted him there to manually fsck his drive
<`underOATH> suzi: sudo is the command you can run to make the computer run as an admin
<aalhamad> How can i REMOVE apache2 and apach from my entire system???
<IdleOne> `underOATH: look in the status/server window of your irc client usualy near the top of the page it says
<aalhamad> How can i REMOVE apache2 and apach from my entire system??? ... plzzz help
<yomm> Pici : u could be right
<Pici> aalhamad : apt-get remove apache apache2
<aalhamad> thanks..
<aalhamad> remove it completly..
<jahid> and if i try with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it says "sudo:command not found"
<aalhamad> like i have to download it again rihgt??
<`underOATH> IdleOne: you know everything
<jahid> Pici, how can i fix that?
<IdleOne> `underOATH: no I dont
<Pici> jahid : did you try rebooting again?
<aalhamad> Pici, remove it complety like i have to download it again right??
<yomm> jahid: before rebooting , did the machine crash ?
<Pici> aalhamad : you'll need to do an apt-get clean to remove any cached downloaded files too
<jahid> yomm, my machine didnt crash. it just got stucked. then i pressed "Alt+Ctrl+Delete" more then one time and the PC restarted
<yomm> Pici: he prob needs to fix whateva brought hum into su mode in the first place no ?
<lipe> i would like to know how can i compile files .java ... please !!
<aalhamad> ok thanks..
<yomm> jahid: then try rebooting
<jahid> yomm, what is the command to reboot from terminal?
<grndslm> hello all, i'm having a little trouble getting the svn compilation started...complains about autoconf, and more likely some missing libraries??  something about LIBTOOL...anyway, i've installed all the dependcies listed in the README and on the website...here's my error(s):  http://pastebin.ca/335626
<lipe> i would like to know how can i compile files .java and run it ...... please !!
<jahid> what is the command to reboot from console?
<Balsamic_Chicken> hey guys need help pls, how do u spell deteriate? spell check says i have it wrong, no idea how to correct it
<Pici> jahid : reboot
<lipe> i would like to know how can i compile files .java and run it ...... please !!
<yomm> jahid : shutdown -r now
<Pici> !patience | lipe
<ubotu> lipe: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yomm> or reboot :)
<Pici> lipe : java <filename.java>
<lipe> Pici; sorry
<covOPprometheus> can anyone tell me how to downgrade an app? (beryl in this case)
<aalhamad> Pici,  when i clean i go just clean or clean apache apache2??
<IdleOne> Balsamic_Chicken: deteriorate ?
<NaPsTeR> is there any way i can sync my pocket pc with ubuntu?
<lipe> Pici:  thx u very much my friend
<seravitae> Hi there, I have followed the ubuntu guide for compiling kernels. I have followed it exactly and yet when i go to make kpkg-clean i get the following result: http://pastebin.com/872738 <-- can anyone please tell me how I can fix this?
<defrysk> why compile a kernel ?
<slacker_nl> why wouldn't you compile your own kernel?
<NaPsTeR> does anyone know how 2 sync a ppc with ubuntu
<LvanderRee> NaPsTeR have you seen this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936&highlight=pocketpc
<defrysk> cos there is no need ?
<slacker_nl> defrysk: if you say so
<seravitae> defrysk: because i need to.
<LvanderRee> why downgrade beryl?
<defrysk> sure
<daviey> LvanderRee, because the latest is borked for xgl
<IdleOne> !kernel > slacker_nl
<slacker_nl> IdleOne: I don't need that
<alkko> Why doesn't root password change when i do 'sudo passwd root'? Everything goes well, but the changes doesn't take action.
<erUSUL> seravitae: it seems that the 'sources' have an error in one of the directories... maybe a corrupt source tree?
<erUSUL> !root | alkko
<ubotu> alkko: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lipe> how can i put colors in vim ?! please ...
<IdleOne> slacker_nl: k then
<seravitae> erUSUL: well im following the exact ubuntu guide...
<daviey> alkko, just do sudo passwd (that'll do root)
<slacker_nl> lipe: :color koehler
<slacker_nl> :syntax enable
<alkko> ok
<seravitae> erUSUL: i also found a forum post where someone said they 'removed the offending bit' and it gave another error about main.io or something - if i do a 'make' without the kpkg bit, i get that same main.io result.
<seravitae> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<LvanderRee> daviey, ah I see, I had ones trouble with dbus and beryl, thought maybe that was it, because I knew how to solve that
<lipe> slacker_nl: what is it ?? a software !?
<slacker_nl> lipe: put those lines in your .vimrc
<erUSUL> seravitae: what can isay have you tried with vanilla sources? (the ones in kernel.org) keep in mind that they do not come with as many drivers as the ubuntu sources...
<slacker_nl> and start up vim (eg vim bla.php)
<lipe> slacker_nl: ohhh thx u very much !!
<seravitae> erUSUL: these *are* the kernel sources from apt-get ubuntu repository.
<slacker_nl> the color koehler is a color scheme
<daviey> LvanderRee, well i'm getting "WARNING **: Beryl caught deadly signal 11"
<seravitae> erUSUL: oh, right. okay ill try that.
<ConstyXIV> that aint good
<slacker_nl> and the syntax enable is for syntax highlighting
<Balsamic_Chicken> IdleOne thx
<seravitae> wait im confused
<pbureau> Question : I am performing ./configure on Gnome-Network-Manager 0.6.4 during the configuration part I get this message, everythign else ends well I am just curious if I am missing something that could be critical ? or just being a worry-wort.? error message "hecking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory GNU/Linux ld.so" ..
<IdleOne> Balsamic_Chicken: was I right>?
<seravitae> should i be "making" in linux-headers or linux-source?
<lipe> slacker_nl: where is this file, please !?
<LvanderRee> daviey, sorry don't know anything about that
<Balsamic_Chicken> IdleOne yeah, i jsut didn't think to use spell check correction featur, don't know why
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: is there a reason youre trying to compile it?
<slacker_nl> lipe, vi ~/.vimrc
<slacker_nl> if its not there, create it, otherwise you can just edit it
<IdleOne> Balsamic_Chicken: i took a wild guess at it :) glad I could help
<pbureau> ConstyXIV, something to do ? since aptget only have 0.6.3
<yomm> sera : I think headers...
<grndslm> i've got this problem with beryl svn...  i have installed all known dependencies but it still complains about autoconf or more likely some missing library that i overlooked or was left out of the docs??  something about LIBTOOL...anyway, here's my error(s):  http://pastebin.ca/335626
<NaPsTeR> how can i synchronise my sony ericsson w800i?
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: 0.6.3 works just fine.  this isin't gentoo.  we try to make our software stable. :)
<lipe> slacker_nl: thx u very much
<slacker_nl> lipe: www.euronet.nl/users/wesleys/ubuntu/.vimrc (that's mine)
<yomm> omg gentoo bashing 
<KillerT> omg
<ConstyXIV> not bashing really
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  wow a linux user that says, dontcompile your own software.... lol intresting...
<yomm> t:p
<pbureau> ConstyXIV, anyways... wont stop me front trying to
<slacker_nl> same as.. don't compile your own kernel ;)
<NaPsTeR> i have a sony ericsson w800i(my cellphone) how can i sync it with ubuntu?
<Pici> grndslm : you do know that there are beryl svn binary repositories, right?
<ConstyXIV> this is a linux user that likes stuff to work oob, unlike windows
* slacker_nl parts
<bauer77> Anyone using Terminal Server Client and experiencing issue with it getting a "reconnect error message"?
<grndslm> Pici:  i always feel that i'm not of help to the devs when i complain about bugs because they're always fixed in the svn and replaced with newer features and different bugs
<bauer77> I go to connect and it just hangs
<Pici> grndslm : understood
<lipe> slacker_nl: ok, but it doesnt't work, only the "~" changed the color not the words ...
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: does it run any sort of smartphone os?
<NaPsTeR> no
<KillerT> There is no reason to compile ur own sources anymore unless u just want to tweak tweak and more tweak it is really not necessary for most common computer hardware. Saying that gentoo is for strong enthusiasts or professional.
<NaPsTeR> but it comes with software to sync with windows
<defrysk> pbureau, if you insist on a later version, set up de deb sources of feisty, do a apt-get build dep <package> then fakeroot apt-source -b <package>
<seravitae> erUSUL: heheh. i accidently ln -s linux-headers to linux. my bad :P changed it to linux sources.
<AlivesWrk> how do i see a list of the packages currently installed?
<NaPsTeR> so now i need to sync with linux but dont know how
<aalhamad> how to start apache2 .. whats the command line??
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: what's the phones software on windows?
<erUSUL> seravitae: ;)
<AlivesWrk> aalhamad: apachectl start
<ConstyXIV> aalhamad: /etc/init.d/apache start
<AlivesWrk> that too
<yomm> Napster have u checked their webbie for linux drivers ?
<AngryElf_> is apt-get capable of reverting to an older version of something easily?
<NaPsTeR> its some sonyericsson software
<grndslm> AlivesWrk:  dpkg -l
<erUSUL> seravitae: this time the bug was between the chair and the monitor ;)
<yomm> although i doubt that there will be linux drivers ...
<AlivesWrk> thx
<seravitae> hehe yeah, PEBCAK.
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: given we're talking about sony here, you're probably SOL.
<seravitae> the guide wasn't too clear on that bit.
<pbureau> uncle, I realize now I should of never mentioned "compiling" in this channel.....
<NaPsTeR> SOL.?
<pbureau> <goes and looks for programing channel
<Pici> grndslm : Okay, this is a reach, but if you have installed libtool, try setting the env variable LIBTOOL to its location
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: sore out of luck
<NaPsTeR> that sux
<defrysk> pbureau, I gave you a howto ;)
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: you could set up windows in vmware and do it like that...
<NaPsTeR> i dont want any trace oif windows
<yomm> isn't is possible to sync devices like ipod & cellphone through vmare -windows
<NaPsTeR> i hate it
<pbureau> defrysk,  yeah I installed feisty that thing is more buggy than windows ME
<ConstyXIV> yomm: yes
<yomm> isn't is possible to sync devices like ipod & cellphone through vmware running windows ?
<yomm> sry 4 rep
<defrysk> pbureau, yI told you how to compile a package from feisty for your version
<yomm> napster : heard that ?
<ConstyXIV> i would have to for my phone if i didnt have a windows box around (samsung i500 palm)
<pbureau> defrysk, working on it ;)
<NaPsTeR> wat?
<NaPsTeR> the vmware thing
<NaPsTeR> ?
<grndslm> Pici:  i didn't have libtool installed...doh!
<grndslm> it's working fine now
<yomm> about syncing devices on vmware
<yomm> yes
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: what vmware does is it installs windows or another os in a sandbox, but it can still talk to things like your cell phone
<skar> hi, when i copy a URL using Ctrl+C and using Shift+Insert in gedit, i get a different data(which was selected using mouse), if i use mouse right click+paste, i get the url
<grndslm> Pici:  so any time i get an error like that...that's prolly the missing library?
<NaPsTeR> i know
<skar> how do i solve this clip board confusion!?!
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: or you could write your own drivers :)
<Pici> grndslm : Usually, yes.
<NaPsTeR> but i dont want windws at all
<kittyhawk> hello
<[H4z3] > w00t... finally
<NaPsTeR> would wine work
<NaPsTeR> haha
<NaPsTeR> i can bearly do graphics in java
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: i dont think so, but you could try
<NaPsTeR> i barely know any programming
<kittyhawk> my wireless network card doesn't work with the latest kernel that apt installed for me
<kittyhawk> so I've been booting into the 2.6.15
<dyrne> NaPsTeR: run osx then in vmware :)
<kittyhawk> but now I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers, and I can't figure out how to install the kernel-source for the version I'm runnin
<kittyhawk> can anyone help?
<skar> no one knows about this clip board confusion where in the data i copied isn't pasted while a previously copied stuff is pasted?
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: does it show up as a flash drive or anything when you plug it in?
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: or better, does it have some sort of media slot?
<NaPsTeR> i dunno where to get a copy of osx
<skar> and no data at all is pasted at times
<NaPsTeR> it has a memory card slot
<NaPsTeR> y?
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: try dumping your music on it's memory card
<[Wiebel] > if mplayer (or whatever movie player) shows lines on video with high speed imaging. Is this a driver issue?
<[Wiebel] > using -vo xv
<mike1o> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NaPsTeR> i can do that
<NaPsTeR> already done it many times
<[Wiebel] > same with -vo gl
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: do you have some sort of pc memorystick adapter?
<ConstyXIV> [Wiebel] : have you tried every movie player you have?
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: that's your best route
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: you can use banshee to put music on flash disks like that
<[Wiebel] > ConstyXIV: well I tried a few yes
<[Wiebel] > same issue
<[Wiebel] > video output doesnt seem to matter
<[Wiebel] > x11/xv/gl
<[Wiebel] > same lines
<ConstyXIV> [Wiebel] : can you try the same on windows, or with different hardware?
<NaPsTeR> but i just plugged in my phone and then i copied the music to the removable drive
<NaPsTeR> it worked
<[Wiebel] > different hardware is better
<NaPsTeR> so it picks it up
<[Wiebel] > it a p3 laptop with a s3 savage card
<[Wiebel] > it's
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: try this: find the Text Editor
<NaPsTeR> does that mean i can just use multisync or summing like that?
<[Wiebel] > and I have no windows
<NaPsTeR> k
<NaPsTeR> then?
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: or better, follow this http://banshee-project.org/Guide/DAPs/MassStorageDevices
<NaPsTeR> but i dont want to put music on
<dude_1939> Hey guys, Where can I get information about the next release of Ubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: oh
<dmitri> hy i am trying to  mount -t vfat /media/windows/ /dev/hda5 and i get this error: mount: /media/windows/ is not a block device
<NaPsTeR> i want to sync my numbers and stuff
<ConstyXIV> i think you are sol then
<IdleOne> dude_1939: www.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> dmitri, but /dev before /media
<^Wildstar^> dmitri: you have to try with the /dev device
<dmitri> how?
<dyrne> dude_1939: you can also /join ubuntu+1
<^Wildstar^> do an ls /dev
<Pici> dmitri : reverse the arguments
<Jowi> dmitri, mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /media/windows
<NaPsTeR> so
<ConstyXIV> dmitri: what Jowi said
<NaPsTeR> wat do i do?
<mr__> ligamagic
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: not much
<NaPsTeR> y?
<dmitri> then i get this error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,
<yomm> anyone know what the command for the "Thunar Bulk Renamer" is ??
<yomm> so I can sudo it :)
<dmitri> Jowi:
<Pici> dmitri : what fs type is /dev/hda5 ?
<NaPsTeR> how can i sync it?
<dmitri> win32
<Jowi> yomm, "thunar -B"
<Pici> dmitri : Thats OS, not the FS
<yomm> u da man Jowi :)
<Pici> dmitri : is it fat32, fat16, ntfs?
<dmitri> hidden w95 fat32
<kittyhawk> hello
<White_Lightning> how do I change the splash screen background color? the brown clashes with the blue and black backgrounds I use
<IdleOne> NaPsTeR: have you tried checking out the phones website and see if the have a linuc version of that sync software?
<IdleOne> linux8
<IdleOne> ERR
<dmitri> Pici escuse me fat32
<Jowi> !splash | White_Lightning
<ubotu> White_Lightning: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<White_Lightning> why thank you mr. bot, but I've already done that
<White_Lightning> I want to change the backcolor
<White_Lightning> lol
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: http://stefans.datenbruch.de/k750i/
<ConstyXIV> NaPsTeR: try that
<White_Lightning> !ubot ubot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot ubot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> dmitri : is it possible that theres a problem with the drive?
<Jowi> White_Lightning, it is an image. you can't change just the background color
<White_Lightning> he's having an identity crisis
<White_Lightning> yeah that's what I figured
<White_Lightning> if I created a full size image it would cover it up though correct?
<IdleOne> White_Lightning: ubotu knows about ubotu  but not about ubot try /msg ubotu bot
<dmitri> Pici what problem?
<White_Lightning> oh I misspelled it
<White_Lightning> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yomm>  ubotu is our friend !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is our friend ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morgWork> anyone know offhand how to get evolution to handle attachements sanely (i.e. use OOo to open doc files, rather than just the save option). Nautilus opens the files with the correct app. (full disclosure: I'm running kubuntu)
<White_Lightning> lol
<White_Lightning> ubotu likes pizza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about likes pizza - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<White_Lightning> woah maybe not
<IdleOne> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<White_Lightning> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yomm> uiopuiop
<kittyhawk> greetings
<kittyhawk> I'm having a heck of a time getting the nvidia drivers to load.  Can anyone help?
<xpoint> how do i dist upgrade from horay to later ubuntu dist ?
<ConstyXIV> is there anyway to keep nautilus from popping up when I put in a flashdrive?
<Pici> dmitri : a bad superblock indicates that theres an issue reading from the drive.  You can try running dosfsck to find/fix errors, but in my experience this sometimes leads to futher corrupting the data
<Pici> !upgrade | xpoint
<ubotu> xpoint: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Innoruuk> Consty: Edit Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<ConstyXIV> xpoint: sudo (text editor here) /etc/apt/sources.list, change hoary to dapper or edgy or whatever, then sudo apt-get update, sudo aptitude upgrade
<Jowi> ConstyXIV, not to recommend.
<Innoruuk> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Innoruuk> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-proposed/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Innoruuk> Anyone else getting these on apt-get update?
<Jowi> ConstyXIV, hoary upgrades fine to breezy but not directly to later versions. too many probs :)
<ConstyXIV> Innoruuk: just fine here
<dmitri> Pici it doesn't maeter i just formated that drive
<Innoruuk> My sources.list seems just fine, don't know a fix for that if any.
<ConstyXIV> Innoruuk: id make sure it says edgy instead of egdy-proposed
<_raphael_> will edgy ever have the nvidia 1.0-9xxx drivers?
<Pici> dmitri : try sudo dosfsck /dev/devicename -a    This will automatically attempt to fix any issues with the drive, you can then try to mount it
<Innoruuk> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed universe main multiverse restricted
<IdleOne> xpoint: it is not recommended to leap frog release when upgrading from apt
<Innoruuk> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates universe main multiverse restricted
<Innoruuk> That's what's giving me errors.
<ConstyXIV> _raphael_: ubuntu tends to stay pretty solid on software versions between releases
<ConstyXIV> _raphael_: in other words, wait till feisty
<n2diy> ! DCOP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DCOP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dmitri> Pici I get this Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 21.
<dmitri> :(
<ConstyXIV> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<ConstyXIV> !dcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ConstyXIV> ?
<MisticMcil> Can someone help me with an ATI card install?
<IdleOne> !ati | MisticMcil
<ubotu> MisticMcil: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> dmitri : try just fsck -a /dev/devicename
<MisticMcil> I done it by the ATI wiki, but it never loads the driver.
<chinmy> d
<chinmy> halo
<IdleOne> hello chinmy
<dyrne> MisticMcil: with that youll probably have more luck searching ubuntuforums.org for your card. usually step by step instructions
<chinmy> my first time use ubuntu
<IdleOne> welcome chinmy
<ConstyXIV> would anyone know if MSO2007 works on wine?
<dyrne> MisticMcil: i have no exp with ati myself
<dmitri> Pici not working:( e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda5
<chinmy> :)
<grndslm>  This is my problem..."The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<grndslm> libgnomevfs2-dev: Depends: libgnomevfs2-0 (= 2.16.1-0ubuntu4) but 2.16.1-0ubuntu6 is installed."
<MisticMcil> ATI sucks balls.
<Pici> ConstyXIV : check in the wine appsdb if you havent already
<grndslm> I don't think you can fix broken packages, right?  maybe downgrade to libgnomevfs2.16.1-0ubuntu4...is that possible??
<MisticMcil> I wish they would just die already.
<IdleOne> !language | MisticMcil
<ubotu> MisticMcil: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dmitri> PIci should i try to reformat that partition? I have no data on it
<MisticMcil> Hey! I was just speaking the truth.
<ConstyXIV> MisticMcil: seconded, but AMD bought them out, and we don't want a one-party x86 market
<IdleOne> MisticMcil: the truth does not need to be vulgar
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<IdleOne> hey M3G4crux
<JeffHeard> anybody know why the default ubuntu kernel wouldn't recognize a Core 2 Duo as having 2 cores?  This is a Dell M90 laptop
<dyrne> !smp| JeffHeard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<padlefot> in this very moment, when I got anti aliasing working with amsn, Linux is superior to Windows in all my needs
<dyrne> good god ubotu
<padlefot> congrats
<MisticMcil> Holy... crud...
<MisticMcil> The ATI wiki had one part wrong... one...
<zyth> padlefot, yeah, amsn is much nicer with antialiasing :)
<JeffHeard> thanks.  I confirmed the kernel is an SMP kernel...
<dude_1939> Has anyone gotten 5.1 Surround to work in Ubuntu?
<Innoruuk> Consty: The error I got with apt-get, changed http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://pr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and it fixed the problem.
<padlefot> zyth: it reeally made my desktop :-)
<MisticMcil> BRB.
<ConstyXIV> does gnome have font smoothing?
<JeffHeard> been using Linux since 1997, and this is the first time I've ever had it not catch SMP
<Pici> MisticMcil : perhaps you should register for the wiki and correct it
<zyth> ConstyXIV, yes
<Innoruuk> Yes, my fonts are smoothie good ;p
<zyth> ConstyXIV, System -> Preferences -> Font
<ConstyXIV> strawberry font smoothies taste good
<Lice> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=73882 Anyone know what could be wrong?
<mab> hey can anyone tell me how to setup a network drive on ubuntu so that it is able to connect to a windows server
<SentineLxx> Has anyone used "BigDesktop"?
<padlefot> zyth: I also installed macfonts for my system, really made a difference to
<ConstyXIV> zyth: thanks
<yomm> any1 know of some nice eye candy for ubuntu ?
<alexandre> bonjour
<zyth> padlefot, macfonts? I have the MS fonts.  Not sure about any mac fonts
<IdleOne> !eyecandy > yomm
<zyth> yomm, Beryl
<zyth> lol
<dude_1939> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pici> !eyecandy > pici
<itchyworm> yomm: check out www.gnome-look.org ;-)
<yomm> beryl is already up&running mate :)
<jon_> when i try to install programs through terminal it says that 2 folders are locked and asks if i am root(which im not). what happened? i could install like this before
<ConstyXIV> segoe ui makes my win2k box much easier to stand, now i just have to figure out how to install fonts in linux
<BaB00> hello
<yomm> so is kiba & rxvt
<Pici> jon_ : are you running the install commands with sudo?
<mab> hey can anyone tell me how to setup a network drive on ubuntu so that it is able to connect to a windows server
<yomm> IdleOne : thx
<jon_> Pici : yes
<dyrne> jon_: what kind of file are you using to install?
<jon_> dyrne: the gmail checker
<M3G4crux> how can re-activate the notification icon in the notifications area
<_raphael_> is there a reliable repo with the newest nvidia drivers for edgy?
<jon_> normally it asks me for pass but its not doing that
<M3G4crux> this notification area is for updating the packages
<mab> ok this is no help
<padlefot> zyth; yep, I use beryl.. the macfonts i think you can find at kde-look.org or just msg me, they're really nice. LucidiaGrance, and LucidiaConsole if i dremember correctly, + a few more
<zyth> hm cool
<padlefot> beryl and emerald with VistaQ ;)
<itchyworm> M3G4crux: that's update-notifier
<M3G4crux> ok, so I launch if from console and it loads in the notifications area?
<SentineLxx> Has anyone used "BigDesktop"?
<SentineLxx> or can anyone help with dual desktop?
<riotkittie> M3G4crux: right click, add to panel
<M3G4crux> dang I didnt even have it installed :)
<padlefot> SentineLxx: in what way? dualscreen ?
<padlefot> or two seperate desktops ?
<K1GPL> i cannot get ssh port forwarding tow ork with x11vnc.  it says bind:address already in use.  i have tried running sshd on both ends with the -4 option, but to no avail.
<ismail> hi all
<padlefot> I found a nice config for TV-out with nvidia, if you rewrite it i guess you can use it as a dualscreen config
<ismail> what packages do i need to install to alow me to compile programs
<Orochimaru> Hi
<ConstyXIV> How do you go about installing fonts?
<riotkittie> ismail: build-essential
<suzi> does anyone know of a good torrent downloader for ubuntu 5.10
<padlefot> ConstyXIV; gnome?
<ismail> in synaptic?
<mostkalm> hi folks
<ConstyXIV> padlefot: yup
<riotkittie> ismail: yea
<ConstyXIV> suzi: either azureus or mldonkey
<SentineLxx> padlefot, well at the moment, I have 2 monitors running different resolutions and they are cloning each other
<SentineLxx> I want them to extend the desktop accross
<Pici> I should bind a command to just say build-essential
<SentineLxx> It works on the log-in screen, but when I log-in, it goes back to clone :|
<Lice> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=73882 i'm tryin to install a graphic accelerator but i get this error!
<padlefot> SentineLxx: my config will get you two different Desktops, that works independently of eachother.. but i can be ha hassle
<mostkalm> has someone got fn hotkeys working for toshiba satellite with Phoenix bios>
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: all i know is that gnome is not very friendly to win monitors
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: TWIN monitors
<Pici> Lice : sounds like you need to install the kernel headers for your kernel
<dude_1939> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SentineLxx> padlefot, I've used the guide on ubuntuforums, and that has enabled to me to use get TWIN monitors on log-in but not for gnome itself :|
<suzi> how do i install kget
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, How come?
<lavid> this might be better suited for the forums, but i'll give it a shot here: My laptop has both onboard and external video (intel GMA and nvidia go 7400) which i can switch between by toggling a switch upon booting up. If I install the nvidia drivers (proprietary) I can't get opengl hardware acceleration when I use the intel card. I make sure I get a display by running a script to switch between 2 xorg.conf files, but what commands s
<ConstyXIV> suzi: sudo apt-get install kget
<Lice> Pici: I'm new to this so how to do?
<eet_zzzzzzzzzz> can anyone recommend a good linux/ubuntu/debian server admin book?
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: really not sure, just what ive heard, not to mention that everyone i know with twin monitors use either kde or xfce
<mostkalm> fnfx for toshiba with Phoenix BIOS???
<dude_1939> eet_zzzzzzzzzzzz:  I'd to know of a good one too
<Pici> Lice : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<suzi> doesnt work it sez i need  kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<suzi> E: Broken packages
<theking> ubuntu can work on vmware?
<itchyworm> yup :-)
<Xif> th1__: hi
<theking> and the latest version is 6.10 correct?
<jon_> theking: i believe so
<itchyworm> latest stable yes
<ConstyXIV> theking: yes and yes
<itchyworm> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jon_> marko
<Lice> Pici: its already the latest version..
<Lice> :s
<Pici> hm
<IdleOne> how do I install a gdm theme?
<ShankarGanesh> wats ur favourite theme
<ShankarGanesh> on linux
<IdleOne> how do I install a gdm theme? what file am I supposed to select after extracting?
<Lice> I would really appreciate some help
<dyrne> IdleOne: gksudo gdmsetup
<yomm> theking : even better vmware is free ( server :) )
<seravitae> Yay.
<seravitae> just spent an hour recompiling my kernel and i got a kernel panic.
<Kud|> IdleOne: You usually don't extract the theme from the tarball most of the time.
<Pici> Lice : sorry, doing some research for you
<ShankarGanesh> @lice Just download the file in your /home  > System > Administration > Login window > Add ;)
<ShankarGanesh> Then tick the gdm them
<Pici> Lice : Did you quit out of X before you tried to install the drivers?
<ConstyXIV> does anyone have a favorite terminal (monospace) font that's nice to look at?
<kurumin> huau
<Lice> Pici: quit out of what?
<kurumin> so gringo
<Pici> Lice : XWindows
<BaB00> guys i have a question ? where do i get snmpwalk and snmpget ?
<Lice> Hmm i used the terminal to install :s
<ConstyXIV> BaB00: use apt-cache search <stuffings> and see if you can find it
<Pici> BaB00 : tinysnmp-tools I believe
<ismail> question guys
<BaB00> thx
<ismail> how come when i type ./configure i get no such file in directory
<Pici> Lice : you need to go to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1), login, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then install the drivers, then reboot
<Lice> okey
<LinTux> How can I identify the exact make of my PCI-E card
<itchyworm> ismail: the "./configure" file is looking for something. check what it is by looking inside "./configure"
<itchyworm> LinTux: two ways: check the board itself or maybe do a "lspci"
<LinTux> itchyworm: Cheers buddy
<Lice> Pici: i just came to a black screen and when i wrote something nothing happend :P
<Lice> and i rebooted
<dyrne> anyone here inputting asian charaters in ubuntu? i need to be able to practice trad chinese and not sure of best way to input
<ConstyXIV> where does ubuntu keep fonts?
<BaB00> @pici: do u know how can i install it and where from ? (sry i am kind`of a noob)
<ConstyXIV> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<benjr> can i format a new ubs flash drive for fat32 in ubuntu?
<Pici> BaB00 : sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Xif> Any good CLI mp3 player?
<BaB00> thx i`ll try it
<Pici> Lice : /etc/init.d/gdm stop will kill your GUI session, thats what the black screen was
<itchyworm> Lice: using black characters on black background ? :-)
<Xif> preferably something that's easily scriptable.
<ismail> k im trying to compile a program
<ismail> i extracted it
<ismail> and i read the readme files
<Lice> well how to enter the terminal from there pici?
<Lice> and execute a program?
<ismail> once i go to cd file
<ismail> i should do ./configure
<bulmer> Lice pici?
<ismail> but it doesnt work
<riotkittie> i like mpg123 but
<riotkittie> brb
<ismail> always get file not found
<bulmer> ismail what errors you get if any?
<Lice> Pici is a guy bulmer :P
<Pici> Lice : ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty session
<ismail> file not found in directory
<bulmer> oh
<Pici> <- Pici
<ismail> em i missing something?
<dyrne> Xif: like with an ncurses front? irmp3-ncurses maybe. i just use mplayer
<seravitae> FKING great. just spent an hour recompiling my kernel for nothing but a kernel panic.
<seravitae> this is really starting to make me angry.
<bulmer> ismail you dont have the files needed
<Toma-> seravitae: did you make oldconfig?
<ismail> ok how do i get them?
<patrick_> !ntfa
<seravitae> Toma- i imported my old config.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrick_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<seravitae> i followed ubuntu guide to compiling kernels
<benjr> can i format a usb flash drive as fat32 with ubuntu?
<bulmer> ismail what did you do so far? i came in late when you told your issues
<Toma-> seravitae: ahh ok. (ps. watch the language).... whats panicing?
<Setomidor> I _really_ need some help :\ Been googling for the last 2 hours trying to figure this: I've made a java program using avetanaBT, which is a bluetooth stack implementation in java / c. I can run it successfully from two other ubunto boxes from the same actual files (mounted), so I know the code is correct. I get the error message "Could not find own library libavetanaBT.so" on this particular machine, but as I said, it works beautifully on all other mac
<ismail> ok i downloaded gnome bt remoto
<seravitae> Toma-:  it doesn't say. i couldn't see in it what was causing it.
<ismail> extracted the file to home directory
<Toma-> ahh ok
<seravitae> i didn't feel like writing a whole screen of garbage down either
<Setomidor> be right back in 20 minutes
<ismail> went in the terminal
<Lice> Pici: can't find info on how to install it from tty...
<ismail> typed cd foldername
<ismail> then typed ./config
<aciddrops> hi
<bulmer> ismail  cd foldername or cd to your home?
<ismail> ./configure rather
<Pici> Lice : its a graphical installation?
<ismail> and i get the problem
<Lice> nope
<ismail> no
<ismail> cd foldername
<Toma-> can you see what loads before the panic?
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, I use qemu and have a message so I have to resize /dev/shm... where is this configured ?
<bulmer> ismail is there a Makefile on that directory( not foldername in linux lingua)
<aciddrops> where do i go in the options to make alt right click stop what it is doing?
<Lice> should i just write /home/em/Desktop/dripkg/install.sh ?
<ConstyXIV> how do you change the fonts for the panels?
<bulmer> K3rl0u4rn: maybe look into sysctl
<Pici> Lice : well, yes as sudo
<Lice> I get to a whole black screen with a white ticking _
<ismail> bulmer: yeah there is makefile.am and there is configure.in
<Kristov> hi
<Lice> there is no thing indicating in which folder i am in
<K3rl0u4rn> bulmer: how do I look into sysctl ?
<bulmer> K3rl0u4rn: hang on, let me boot my system
<ismail> i'll do the same
<dyrne> Lice: pwd
<bulmer> ismail it seems you're missing the auto-tools to complete a makefile.in and configure.in into a configure file
<Pici> Lice : login.  Then cd Desktop/dripkg/ , then sudo ./install.sh
<philc_> how can i get a quick summary from the CLI of what processor arch and speed my system is using?
<SoulChild> HEY, please someone tell me which folders need to be in /var/log/   i deleted them,... :(
<aciddrops> isnt it funny how these windowmanager thingys have all kinds of shortcuts that mess with your programs?
<dyrne> philc_: cat /proc/cpuinfo and meminfo or whatever
<bulmer> K3rl0u4rn: did you man sysctl yet?
<Lice> okey
<K3rl0u4rn> nop
<philc_> dyrne: thanks!
<bulmer> please do
<SoulChild> can someone please look in /var/log folders... and write down the names of folders in there...
<Lice> what were the command to stop the grahpics?
<ghatak> Okay got it :)
<K3rl0u4rn> bulmer: ok thank you
<bulmer> SoulChild:  one of them is /var/log
<ghatak> no need to ask the question
<ghatak> :P
<Pici> Lice : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bulmer> SoulChild:  one of them is /var/log/messages
<SoulChild> bulmer.... very helpful
<SoulChild> bulmer: thanks #
<SoulChild> bulmer: which else
<bulmer> SoulChild: dont be pissy on me, you need help?
<ismail> back
<bulmer> i just lost interest
<SoulChild> bulmer sorry i thought u were kidding on me
<ismail> so bulmer any suggestion?
<bulmer> ismail it seems you're missing the auto-tools to complete a makefile.in and configure.in into a configure file
<bulmer> ismail: umm usually if you have the development package installed, auto tools is included
<Scarpitch> hey all! Im new to ubuntu and Linux, but I've allways wanted to drop windows dead. Now is the time! Downloading atm.. but I have a question about gaming? Is it possible/easy to play like: steam (cs etc) and wow?
<ismail> i just installed build essentials
<ismail> is there something else i need
<riotkittie> Scarpitch: some games are playable via WINE or Cedega
<bulmer> ismail is there a Makefile ?
<ismail> make file where?
<dyrne> Scarpitch: some work well using cedega or wine. there are many native linux games also like all the ID games tremulous enemy territory etc
<ismail> in the directory of the program?
<ismail> yes
<riotkittie> i'm so not a gamer so i cant really give you info but we do have a lot of them so someone should speak up
<bulmer> ismail you need to prefix your responses with my nick, or i may miss your responses
<Scarpitch> riotkittie: thanx! Cedega and/or wine, is it emulators?
<Scarpitch> riotkittie: hehe :) kk
<riotkittie> no. Wine is Not an Emulator... :P      its uh. it err. uhh. err. it. uhm.
<bulmer> ismail once you run configure, you then run  make
<Scarpitch> haha
<ismail> <bulmer>yes there is in the directory of the program im trying to compile
<K3rl0u4rn> bulmer: ok, found 3 keys that may help :
<K3rl0u4rn> kernel.shmmni = 4096
<K3rl0u4rn> kernel.shmall = 2097152
<K3rl0u4rn> kernel.shmmax = 33554432
<riotkittie> Wine makes the API layer calls or ... something like that.
<dcarros> I am having a problem recording. Playback works fine. I am using soundr ecorder 2.14.2. Strangly I have no "Record from input:" options. Anyone have any ideas?
<riotkittie> eh. im sorry, im clueless :P
<ismail> <bulmer> the problem is i cant run configure
<K3rl0u4rn> is it this sysctl something similar to windows registry ??
<riotkittie> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bulmer> K3rl0u4rn: i think there is a file that has all these kernel parameters where you can set them permanently
<Scarpitch> riotkittie: hmm.. i'll work it out! ;) thnx
<Scarpitch> ubotu: Thanx!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanx! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> ismail: maybe skip it, and run make now..see if it compiles things
<ismail> ok
<dyrne> Scarpitch: much better off using native games wow will work well with cedega but others can be frustrating
<K3rl0u4rn> bulmer: there is sysctl.conf that is almost empty (those should be default values I think)
<LinTux> I am trying to install a Nvidia driver and it tell me that xserver is running and to stop it before running the driver, how do I stop xserver running?
<bulmer> K3rl0u4rn: then thats the file you set your parameters, just like the output you provided earlier  kernel.shm=xxxx
<Pici> LinTux : from a tty prompt sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dyrne> LinTux: then restart or start
<Lice> gahh got same error :/
<theking> anyone tried vista?
<bulmer> K3rl0u4rn: and i believe they are under /proc/sys/kernel  just follow the directory structure after the /proc/sys
<ismail> <bulmer> i get error...No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
* dyrne kicks theking 
<bulmer> ismail: ls -la your current directory and see if there is really a configure and a Makefile in that dir
<bulmer> ismail it seems you are in a different dir to get those errors
<ismail> nop
<ismail> im in the right directory
<ismail> :(
<dyrne> theking: youre welcome to join ubuntu-offtopic you might get some response there
<bulmer> ismail you need to prefix your responses with my nick, or i may miss your responses
<secureboot_> what program figures out what program opens what extension?
<ismail> <bulmer>sorry
<theking> ok
<SoulChild> Hey can someone do me the favour and look in /var/log/ i need the folder names, cause i deleted them :(
<bulmer> secureboot_: in linux its not dependent on file extension names
<railk> secureboot_: linux doesn't use extensions like windows, it bases the choice mainly on mime-types
<jair> guys, i restart the machine, create the password again, restart network, and still getting the freaking message " XOpenDisplay failed. No -display Display when i try to start x11vnc
<secureboot_> railk: sure - but what looks at mime-types, and figures out what program to use?
<slyfox> What is the command by which I can find out my current ip address ?
<jair> it was working five minutes ago perfectly
<secureboot_> railk: i don't see specific programs mentioned in mime-types, do i?
<jair> slyfox: ifconfig -a or ifconfig eth0
<bulmer> secureboot_: thats the browser thats doing such
<dyrne> jair: ran vncpasswd ?
<jair> slyfox: ifconfig -a or ifconfig eth1
<jair> dyrne: hmm I did
<SoulChild> which folders need to be in /var/log/ can someone look for me PLEASE
<seravitae> Um, in the -386 kernel i apt-get installed nvidia drivers and it works fine. i booted up in -generic kernel and it doesnt work. in #nvidia they said i  need to recompile the kernel module. any ideas how to do this
<bulmer> slyfox or learn the new "ip" commands, am trying to learn it too..   ip addr show eth0
<railk> secureboot_: each program for itself pretty much...
<jair> dyrne: this happen to me one time last week, and I needed to cold shut down the machine then start it and it works :(
<Lice> Pici: sorry for asking for 3rd time but how do i exit the gnome again..i pressed F1 before last time
<dyrne> jair: ive got that message a few times when behind company firewall.
<secureboot_> bulmer: okay - then how does GNOME see a file, and know that when I double click it, it should open it with OpenOffice
<skumar> slyfox: ifconfig
<jair> but this time I am remotely, I can just restart :(
<amigrave> Hi all, I compiled fonts 8x8 in the kernel using config of ubuntu generic kernel with framebuffer supprot. How can actually use 8x8 fonts ?
<slyfox> bulmer: I am trying to seup Static IP for Wireless WPA and it does not work so far
<secureboot_> railk: so naultius maintains its own database, gaim maintains another, firefox, another?
<secureboot_> railk: are you sure?
<SoulChild> !/var/log
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var/log - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoulChild> :(
<secureboot_> railk: that doesn't seem terribly likely, since they all use the same apps for the same files
<dyrne> jair: freenx might work setting sshd to listen on port 443 or something
<jair> dyrne: hmmm I wil have to get this working though
<SoulChild> I NEED JUST A LITTLE HELP!!!
<bulmer> secureboot_: i dont know the internals of the gnome graphical stuff, on the details of which module or program that actually associates when you doubleclick
<jair> dyrne: I will check with someone locally there to turn on the machine after I shut it down and tell instructions on how to run the command
<railk> secureboot_: quite honestly i dont know too much about it, i asume there's some centralization in gnome/kde/etc...
<Lice> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<SoulChild> bulmer,... as u started... could u go on reading the folder names for me, i missunderstood u as my english isn't that good
<Pici> Lice : ctrl-alt-f1 to kill xwindows /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jair> dyrne: it says something about refuse by xserver
<Lice> okey
<jair> dyrne: I may need to run the command that export the -x?
<bulmer> SoulChild: okay..there is the wtmp and utmp files
<mzuverink> join #gaim
<SoulChild> bulmer thats it ?
<dyrne> SoulChild: on mine: apache2 cups gdm installer mysql news unattended-upgrades
<bulmer> SoulChild: there is the Xorg.0.log
<_raphael_> how do I get X to use 32-bit colors?
<ismail> <bulmer> im really missing something is there a help file online?
<Lice> thx
<Lice> trying again
<SoulChild> dyrne thanks
<bulmer> SoulChild: you need to learn the contents of syslog.conf
<SoulChild> bulmer,.. i ll chekc it thank you
<Creedence> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> ismail: umm there is, look into autotools,make,configure and automake ..this will tell you which files are needed to configure
<bulmer> SoulChild: may I suggest just be patient when asking for help..okay?
<Svish> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SoulChild> bulmer okay
<finalbeta> Does linux have somthing like, dare I say it, Dreamweaver? :p
<Svish> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dyrne> finalbeta: nvu  maybe best bet
<mojojojo__> hi, I want to get rid of watchdog so it wouldn't load.. Where should I look to disable it?
<unimatrix9> is there no cinelerra for ubuntu?
<finalbeta> dyrne: to bad. I don't need a WYSIWYG editor. I write valid xml etc myself. but dreamweaver had a bunch of nice features.
<dyrne> finalbeta: well you could always run dreamweaver i guess :)
<unimatrix9> is there no cinelerra for ubuntu?
<bulmer> finalbeta: what does a dreamweaver do for you? am not familiar with the software
<dyrne> finalbeta: oh well looks like its pretty flakey
<Pici> !info xmovie | unimatrix9
<ubotu> xmovie: a nice video player for uncompressed Quicktime, MPEG streams and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1.1 (edgy), package size 395 kB, installed size 728 kB (Only available for i386 alpha)
<finalbeta> bulmer: synctax highlighting, project management, code snippets, code references, and simply see what you are making in a single click.
<finalbeta> validation.
<ubuntu01> hi all
<ubuntu01> :)
<Lice> gahh piece of crap
<ubuntu01> :(
<ubuntu01> I need help with ATi drivers
<HymnToLife> !ati | ubuntu01
<bulmer> finalbeta: umm ide development tool? maybe you have looked at Eclipse and Netbeans?
<ubotu> ubuntu01: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu01> thanks it's a good documention:)
<unimatrix9> xmovie is not an video editor!
<bulmer> finalbeta those two I mentioned are XML capable plus other capabilities, and they are java based
<ubuntu01> I'm love ubuntu:)
<unimatrix9> !cinerella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cinerella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> bulmer: netbeans can't do any of it for sure, not really familiar with eclypse. i'll check.
<finalbeta> But I doubt that holds css/java/php references.
<Pici> unimatrix9 : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/graphics/xmovie says that xmovie is from the cinerella project
<cappiz> when i do sudo su i get this: sudo timestamp to far in the future
<cappiz> how do i fix that?
<variant> could somone remind me the command to show ubuntu version please
<variant> ?
<mzuverink> Can someone recommend a good search program, I want one that will search all locations include / and mounted removable media
<unimatrix9> xmovie is an simple video playback app, cinerella is an movie editor, that you use to edit, sound movie etc...
<Pici> cappiz : sudo -k
<Pici> !version | variant
<ubotu> variant: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mzuverink> Beagle does not seem to do that for me
<brosio> is there anyone that install php from source ?
<variant> Pici: thanks
<cappiz> Pici same error
<mzuverink> I would like it to index my entire sysem
<ismail> <bulmer> it works weeeeeeeeeeee
<variant> mzuverink: you can do that but it is a security risk..
<xezz> hello , lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src    30 2007-02-01 17:36 linux-2.6 -> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server is that link correct ?
<Pici> cappiz : try it with a capital K
<erUSUL> mzuverink: locate
<variant> mzuverink: remember that most files outside of /home/usrename should not be readable by normal uses
<variant> users*
<bulmer> ismail: congrats
<dusty-work>  Hey guys, I am trying to configure a simple samba setup.  I run ubuntu, i installed the samba package.  Edited smb.conf (which you can see here: http://rafb.net/p/hpjC0P40.html) I added a user by doing smpasswd -a username then setting the password.  I then goto a windows machine on the Lan and type \\samba_server_ip\username and it brings a login box up, i enter the username/pass i created and get an error saying: windows wa
<cappiz> thanks
<dusty-work> s
<dusty-work>  unable to log you on be sure that the username and password are correct??
<Lice> Pici:  that did not work..i got same error again
<ismail> <mabulmer> now make doesnt work
<ismail> :(
<ismail> <bulmer>make and make install dont work No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop...whats wrong now
<bulmer> ismail: oops....well play around inside the Makefile and find the correct target...
<mzuverink> what i am trying to do is remove(delete all insances of desktop.ini and thumbs.db.  My brother pluged in my external hd into windows and now it is full of *ini files and .db files, windows fek
<riotkittie> eee. that was stupid.
<bulmer> ismail: again make sure you are in the correct directory and it has to have the Makefile in that dir
<variant> mzuverink: sudo updatedb && slocate desktop.ini
<aciddrops> hello
<bulmer> ...i have to leave..laters.
<riotkittie> screen rocks. :D
<aciddrops> how do i install a ttf?
<variant> mzuverink: you can use xargs to use the input as arguments and deleet htem but thats not advised
<erUSUL> mzuverink: find /path/to/mrdia -name *.ini -print | xargs rm
<erUSUL> mzuverink: find /path/to/mrdia -name *.db -print | xargs rm
<mzuverink> ok
<erUSUL> *media
<riotkittie> i just discovered the beauty of detached screen sessions. accidentally. then i logged out. inadvertently.
<variant> riotkittie: haha
<variant> riotkittie: thats how i irc
<variant> riotkittie: on a remote server
<morgWork> any tips on how to add application associations in evolution?
<aciddrops> how do i install a new ttf font?
<riotkittie> variant: ah cool.
<b08y_> morgWork: visit #evolution on Gimpnet
<Jowi> aciddrops, copy it to $HOME/.fonts
<erUSUL> aciddrops: cp *.ttf ~/.fonts/
<b08y_> aciddrops: or open "fonts:///" and drag them in
<PI> hola
* morgWork crosses his fingers
<morgWork> thanks b08y_
<dyrne> PI: hey
<aciddrops> b08y_: ok good idea thanks
<buscolefabcn> -server
<buscolefabcn> -server atreides.irc-hispano.org
<kestaz> postfix and gmail how to sent email ?
<kestaz> using mutt ?
<Cyrus25801> what program can i use to play dvd's
<soundray> !dvd | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jowi> !dvd | Cyrus25801
* soundray blows the smoke off the barrel of his Colt revolver
<Scarpitch> Does ubuntu support a "D-Link AirPlus" wireless network-card?
<pbureau> chuckles at soundray and asks for his clint eastwood autograph
<riotkittie> Scarpitch: i have one  and it worked out of the box
<pbureau> Scarpitch, what model I use an air plus
<yomm> go ahead , make my day :p
* soundray hands pbureau an illegible scribble on a Clint Eastwood photograph
<Scarpitch> pbureau: DWL-G520 i think
<Jowi> Scarpitch, seems like it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<ajboorde> How do I remove ubuntu
<XD> heeelp
<XD> o_o;
* pbureau frames the signature and puts it on ebay.....for 1000000000000000000000000 $
<riotkittie> yeah you should be good
<seravitae> hey is there a way to turn on multithreaded compiling?
<seravitae> i have a dualcore cpu and compiling my kernel only uses one core.
<soundray> ajboorde: just install something else on the partitions
<riotkittie> ajboorde: delete the partition.
<ConstyXIV> ajboorde: do you have an original windows disc (not restore disc)?
<Scarpitch> thanx for the help!
<XD> I'm a linux/unix noob and I've been trying to get my monitors to dual screen for the better half of yesterday
<riotkittie> i cant imagine wanting to /remove/ ubuntu. it's sweet. like caaandy.
<Scarpitch> hehe!
<ConstyXIV> i second riotkittie
<XD> I'm a pro at getting a black screen
<XD> besides that I've gotten my secondary monitor to work once
<dyrne> XD: playing with twinview?
<XD> but seemed to only clone
<XD> dyrne, yes
<XD> bleh
<pbureau> Scarpitch, if you do a lspci |  grep -i ethernet what does it give you ?
<soundray> seravitae: you'd have to call make with the -j option to parallelize the compilation
<Lice> zomg
<Lice> my sound card stopped workign :(
<Lice> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> seravitae: make -jn (n number of threads, i use 4 in a dual core cpu)
<seravitae> erUSUL: ok. um, im following a guide
<XD> is there anyway to get this thing to use extended desktop?
<soundray> erUSUL: do you still call make directly these days?
<XD> cause right now it seems impossible
<seravitae> erUSUL i am using: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<ConstyXIV> soundray: i think so
<seravitae> im not sure if i can just stick that in there?
<ConstyXIV> thats what i do anyways
<dyrne> XD: pastebin your xorg.conf file
<erUSUL> soundray: yes i'm used to the old 'do it yourself' way of doing things ;)
<dyrne> !pastebin| XD
<ubotu> XD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> seravitae: I think you can set some environment variables that make reads, including one equivalent to the -j option
<ConstyXIV> is there a drop-down console for gnome like yakuake for kde?
<seravitae> erUSUL: since im using make-kpkg which doesnt give me an option for threads, is there a way to like, 'force' all make commands to be appended by -jn 4?
<riotkittie> ConstyXIV: tilda
<XD> dyrne, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3696/
<seravitae> soundray:  fair enough. how might i access the environment variables?
<XD> my device1 has a pci bus that USED to work
<XD> but now everytime I put it in it freezes up gknome
<erUSUL> seravitae: man make-kpkg ;) (use CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=n fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers  whre n is the number of threads
<soundray> seravitae: 'export MAKEFLAGS='-j 4', then try again
<holycow> morning
<seravitae> ok
<erUSUL> seravitae: man is your friend ;)
<soundray> seravitae: oh, erUSUL's sounds better
<holycow> guys i'm looking for confirmation that sudoers doesn't work proiperly on dapper.  specifically adding 'username ALL = /usr/bin/time-admin' does not give a specific user access to a specific binary such as time-admin.
<holycow> i have two dapper boxes on which that doesn't work
<seravitae> erUSUL: ah yeah
<soundray> seravitae: probably your compilation has finished on a single core by now ;)
<riotkittie> holycow: how are you editting the sudoers file?
<seravitae> soundray - no way. takes forever.
<holycow> visudo of course
<mojojojo__> hi I want to prevent watchdog and esd from being loaded. Do you know how to do it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<riotkittie> holycow: ok. nm then.
<seravitae> soundray: haha, i did your export one first - now it's complaining that the makeflags are bad.
<holycow> i need someone to try giving a single user sudo access to a single binary on dapper ... i really really don't think it actually works
<holycow> but i need confirmation
<riotkittie> i'd check as i'm running dapper but visudo scares me
<holycow> i think no one has tried this
<seravitae> Yeah, crap.
<riotkittie> ok. brb
<soundray> holycow: if you find that it doesn't, consider doing it with ssh keys
<seravitae> i went export MAKEFLAGS='' to clear the flags, and now it won't compile.
<holycow> soundray, what?
<soundray> holycow: according to pkeck's instructions (google)
<seravitae> what is the default MAKEFLAGS equal to? :(
<soundray> seravitae: empty
<holycow> soundray, that doesn't even make sense ... ssh keys? you think im settin gup ssh?
<moles> hello
<riotkittie> umm
<Scarpitch> what's the best ubuntu-community forum? or place for ubuntu-stuff :D
<seravitae> soundray:  i did export MAKEFLAGS='' <--- now it errors out on compilation.
<soundray> holycow: look, follow my suggestion and look up that page. If I'm still not making sense, you can come back to me.
<moles> ububuntu in spanish?
<Jowi> !forum | Scarpitch
<ubotu> Scarpitch: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<holycow> uh no.  but thank you
<holycow> i do appreciate the effort
<erUSUL> !es | moles
<Scarpitch> ubotu: nice! thx
<ubotu> moles: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubotu> nice: Extension of Java with parametric types, multi-methods, and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (edgy), package size 1450 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<holycow> i'm only interested in working through the sudo problem via sudo, not some hack
<soundray> holycow: look, I even found it for you: http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<holycow> thank you, appreciate the help
<moles> thanks
<seravitae> ahhhh! yes! working now
<soundray> holycow: this is *not* a hack
<riotkittie> ok that line you posted was what i need to add to sudoers to test ? exactly? save for username, of course
<dyrne> XD: can i pm you?
<XD> please
<XD> do
<Cyrus25801> soundray: thanx for the wikki. I follwoed it but i still can't get gxine to play a dvd. it tells me plugin not found.
<IAmWill> Where is the list of repositories?
<riotkittie> fg
<riotkittie> err
<riotkittie> oops
<holycow> soundray, thank you but that is not really anything i can use.
<Cyrus25801> soundray, jowi: thanx for the wikki. I follwoed it but i still can't get gxine to play a dvd. it tells me plugin not found.
<bart_> hey all
<IAmWill> ehh.. the list of repository links.. thats what I meant.
<soundray> holycow: if you want to give a user specific permission to run a command with another user's rights, including root, then, yes, it is.
<bart_> anybody in here has knowledge about seting up wacom tablets?
<holycow> can someone try setting up a single user on dapper to have sudo access to a single binary?  i need to confirm that this stupid thing is broken
<fritobandito> you should try mpeg2dec
<soundray> seravitae: if " export MAKEFLAGS='' " won't work, you may have to open a new shell.
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me to play a dvd in gxine
<seravitae> soundray: it was something else i forgot to change. it's all good now
<steve_> how do you restart alsa?
<seravitae> 3.74GHz of processing powah
<soundray> Cyrus25801: have you installed libdvdcss ?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: it said nothing about that in the wiki. Will install and get back to you. Thanx
<soundray> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soundray> steve_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ismail> guys does anyone have problems playing vcds?
<pbureau> soundray, I have a technical question, why you can install an appllication (example ekiga) from the Application|add/remove screen, but add/remove cannot remove it because of dependencies, sinceit installed it should it not know how to remove it ? I know I canuse snyaptic to remove it, just musing why a software would be... "half built"
<soundray> pbureau: I feel honoured that you address such a complex question to me, but shamed that I have no answer ready for you ;)
<soundray> pbureau: just a humble user myself...
<steve_> thanks
<innu> Hey. I have 2 versions of libkrb53 in apt-get cache. I want install second one. how can i do it?
<soundray> pbureau: I know aptitude is "fully built" in this respect
* pbureau starts to doubt the signature on the clint eastwood picture is real now.. (grin)
<JeffHeard> I found the problem with my SMP setup for my dual-core processor.  Unfortunately it has to do with not loading acpi at boot
<pbureau> soundray, yes I know, just musing on the "really safe to use add/remove app now"
<JeffHeard> which means that I have the "sticky key" problem
* soundray gives pbureau a photo of Einstein (newpaper cutout) with the same scribble
<JeffHeard> which I hate above all other problems
<JeffHeard> anybody know of a less surgical method for ridding oneself of the sticky key problem?
<Enselic`> It appears as if the RealPlayer plugin cannot be found occasionally, even though it is present in about:plugins. Does anyone know what could cause this?
<Akkabus> hi, i have a question here about working with FAT32 drives in linux: how do i change the case of a filename, say Foo.txt to foo.txt? the mv command doesn't seem to work for case-insensitive drives
<pbureau> Enselic`,  did you install the QT10 for linux or just the plug in for your browser
<ajboordede> I need help with fdisking
<Jowi> holycow, it works fine. example in "sudo visudo":     testuser ALL = (root) /sbin/cfdisk
<Enselic`> pbureau: I can get it to work by just restarting firefox
<holycow> Jowi, danke! appreciate the test!
<Cyrus25801> soundray: thanx missed the command
<Enselic`> pbureau: but it appears as if it sometimes, randomly, don't want to find it
<Enselic`> pbureau: but still, if I enter about:plugins it is there
<ajboordede> I need help removing ubuntu
<anaper> yo quiero mi msg
<ajboordede> How do I do it
<pbureau> Enselic`, you got me I dont use firefox.. I use opera
<pbureau> Enselic`, I would check the firefox web site maybe its a known problem
<soundray> ajboordede: I replied to you before. What was wrong with my answer?
<Enselic`> pbureau: I see. Btw, how come you prefer opera?
<pbureau> Enselic`,  I dont liek the layout on firefox
<Enselic`> ajboordede: what system do you want instead?
<ajboordede> XP then I will put ubuntu on
<holycow> thats my reason for not using opera pbureau :)
<ajboordede> Because I need both
<Enselic`> ajboordede:  backup what you want to save, then make a XP innstall
<soundray> !dualboot | ajboordede
<ubotu> ajboordede: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Lice> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Enselic`> ajboordede: make sure you partion the disk
<GNUtoo> i can't compile the kernel:http://www.pastebin.ca/335812
<pbureau> holycow,  yup other prefer mozzila .. they are all pretty much the same functionality wize its pretty personal choice I agree
<Enselic`> ajboordede: so that you can install Ubuntu there afterwords
<GNUtoo> what should i do?
<ajboordede> I put in my XP cd but it isnt booting
<ojai> anyone know if there's already an update for the 2007 DST change in the US?
<yossi> How do I mount a Windows share that is a whole partition, permanently?
<Enselic`> ajboordede: make sure the BIOS looks for CDs
<iperez> hola
<yossi> (On Ubuntu Edgy)
<pbureau> yossi, man mount
<ajboordede> How do I do that
<Enselic`> ajboordede: "bootable devices", there should be CDs first
<ajboordede> I am running live atm
<soundray> !ntfs | yossi
<ubotu> yossi: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<brainly-green> in Konsole, what's the hotkey for adding a new console tab
<brainly-green> without having to go and click
<Enselic`> ajboordede: reboot your computer, you should see "press F2 to enter BIOS" or somthing
<defrysk> ctrl-t
<soundray> GNUtoo: first, ask yourself, do I really need to compile a kernel?
<brainly-green> it's not ctrl-t and not ctrl-shift-t
<Enselic`> ajboordede: then navigate the BIOS menus
<Akkabus> hi, i have a question here about working with FAT32 drives in linux: how do i change the case of a filename, say Foo.txt to foo.txt? the mv command doesn't seem to work for case-insensitive drives
<defrysk> brainly-green, correct
<ojai> CTRL-SHIFT-N
<Enselic`> brainly-green: Ctrl + Shitft + T in Terminal
<soundray> GNUtoo: if you find that you absolutely have to, follow the established guidance:
<yossi> pbureau, soundray: It's on another computer on the same Windows network, not on this one.
<brainly-green> ah thanks ojai
<ajboordede> Okay I will try
<soundray> !kernelcompile | GNUtoo
<ubotu> GNUtoo: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<defrysk> ctrl-t in firefox
<soundray> yossi: oops sorry
<ojai> brainly-green: np.  that one took me a while to figure out too :)
<GNUtoo> soundray: i have to remoove the module versioning support in order to install a kernel module so...
<soundray> !smbfs | yossi
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<GNUtoo> thanks
<GNUtoo> soundray,ubotu: thanks
<soundray> GNUtoo: can't you just recompile the module for your running kernel?
<GNUtoo> soundray: it doesn't work either...
<Enselic`> GNUtoo: no need to thank ubotu, it's a bot :p
<soundray> Enselic`: it does appreciate thanks, you know?
<JeffHeard> does anyone here know anything about fixing the sticky key problem?  You know, the one where you hit a key and four copies of the same letter appear?  It's a kernel problem, I know that much
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Enselic`> JeffHeard: are you using a Ubuntu provided kernel?
<JeffHeard> yep
<Enselic`> JeffHeard: what kind of keyboard?
<pbureau> JeffHeard, a kernel problem? key debounce as I know is usually a keyboard issue..
<ferret_0567__> Why does Ubuntu see my Sony CD Mavica camera (don't know the exact model number) in PTP mode as a Sony <something> camera? Right now, it just detects the camera as a "PTP/IP Camera". This is using libgphoto2 and Gthumb.
<soundray> yossi: when you have smbfs, you can add a line like '//host/share /mountpoint smbfs uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0' to /etc/fstab
<JeffHeard> Yes, and no -- when it affects only the keyboard, this is true, but it also affects the mouse -- I had this happen on my old Dell, and I had to remove a kernel mod, but I can't remember which one
<yossi> How is it supposed to work when I just want to access a Windows folder once, when it's shared. That should be possible via the GUI, right?
<JeffHeard> keyboard I'm using is the one attached to the laptop
<yossi> (Right now I'm either doing it wrong or it doesn't work.)
<JeffHeard> same problem with my MS natural
<ferret_0567__> I had the very same camera detected as a Sony <something> camera in FC6
<soundray> yossi: 'mount -t smbfs -o username=yossi //host/share /mnt'
<ferret_0567__> I still have a FC6 machine, if you need me to plug the camera into there
<soundray> yossi: sorry 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=yossi //host/share /mnt'
<juano> where is the sudoers file ??
<JeffHeard> I seem to recall it having to do with the acpi, but simply booting with noacpi gives me a one core machine, which is less than optimal
<holycow> Jowi, weird, that doesn't work for my dapper .. can you post your sudoers file to: pastebin.ca perhaps?
<juano> found it, /etc/sudoers
<soundray> yossi: you will then need root permissions to read/write to /mnt, unless you also use the uid,gid options from my fstab suggestion
<yossi> soundray: but how is the whole "connect to server" GUI supposed to work? I want to try that way first.
<brainly-green> hey how do I open a terminal in KDE, I have no menus and no terminal
<skarface> does alt-f2 work?
<Enselic`> brainly-green: try #kubuntu
<yossi> and soundray the mount -t command doesn't work, it can't connect to the host (MSHOME)
<soundray> yossi: MSHOME is most likely not the host, but the workgroup name
<JeffHeard> ta
<JeffHeard> sorry about that -- thought I was in another window
<soundray> yossi: try with the IP address of the host
<soundray> I love you too, honey
<soundray> Ooops, wrong channel
<soundray> ;)
<JeffHeard> brainly-green: try hitting alt-space and getting katapult.  Then you can type 'kon' annd the first thing you see should be "Konsole"
<Esine> Hi. I have a Ubuntu 6.06 Live CD here, but it doesn't seem to detect my both processors. Is there an SMP kernel included? If so, how can I boot into the correct kernel?
<Esine> Note that I use Ubuntu only for Live CD use here, I don't intended to install it, which means I won't be using apt-get here.
<soundray> Esine: I *think* the dapper CDs came without an SMP kernel. With edgy (6.10) it's different
<Esine> oh
<mojojojo__> hi I want to prevent watchdog and esd from being loaded. Do you know how to do it?
<Akkabus> hi, i have a question here about working with FAT32 drives in linux: how do i change the case of a filename, say Foo.txt to foo.txt? the mv command doesn't seem to work for case-insensitive drives
<soundray> Esine: apt-get will work on the live CD, except that you cannot install something that needs rebooting, such as a kernel.
<kober> Hey, I just plugged in my USB external harddrive and it mounted but I don't have permission to write to it
<Esine> yeah, that's what I meant
<kober> how could i make it so it mounts my usb drives writeable?
<eet_zzzzzzzzzz> I have a weird problem.  When I run my tests, a certain table is not created in my test database.  However, when I run rake db:migrate, that table is created just fine in my dev db.  What could it be?
<Esine> I'm just using the live-cd as a way to get X while installing Gentoo..
<soundray> Akkabus: it doesn't work because they are the same file. Try 'mv Foo.txt temp ; mv temp foo.txt'
<patrick_> how do i add another user to the sudo list
<Esine> and it's a lot slower with only one processer
<Esine> processor*
<kober> patrick_: /etc/sudoers
<soundray> patrick_: 'sudo adduser username admin'
<Akkabus> hi soundray, tried it, but when i move it to foo.txt, it becomes Foo.txt again :(
<patrick_> thank you
<juano> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soundray> Akkabus: fat32 is unnerving like that. Can't you get rid of it and use a decent filesystem?
<holycow> !sudoers
<holycow> !sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Akkabus> does NTFS have the same problem?
<soundray> Akkabus: I don't think it does, but it has other annoyances, like being nonfree and poorly documented.
<jaycie> im wanting to find out the simplest linux.. ubuntu.. edubuntu or what if i can. thanks
<padlefot> fat chicks uses heavylinux
<Akkabus> k thanks soundray, it seems like i'll have to live with it
<soundray> Akkabus: best for a shared Linux/Windows partition is ext3 (install ext2fsd in Windows)
<padlefot> Akkabus: I have to agree with soundray
<rly> hey, I just installed ubuintu for the first time
<padlefot> you can find ext2fsd free from sf.net if im not mistaking
<rly> is this network freenode?
<Enselic`> rly: nice
<soundray> Akkabus: the obvious problem is if your filesystem is on a portable device that you want to connect to other machines
<padlefot> rly: correcto
<Akkabus> its just a partition, but i have all my data on it, so im not too keen on switching :P
<rly> I have a lot to learn about this... but I'm loving this OS
<soundray> padlefot: do you happen to know of a way to read ext3 in Mac OS?
<Enselic`> rly: are you familiar with Linux in general?
<lonran> hi
<blankfaze> hey, do you guys know if it is possible to install ubuntu onto an external usb hard drive?
<rly> nope
<soundray> blankfaze: it has been done
<soundray> !install | blankfaze
<ubotu> blankfaze: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<padlefot> soundray: sorry, all i know is the x86 architecture :S
<Enselic`> rly: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html         <- great start
<padlefot> soundray: but I wouldnt be amazed if you could find something googling :-)
<soundray> !cli | rly, also:
<ubotu> rly, also:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<aoupi> soundray: I think it is possible but it's buggy as hell and I don't recommend it :)
<blankfaze> i still can't even get ubuntu to not give me a black screen with blinking cursor just booting from the cd
<aoupi> soundray: ext2fsx
<soundray> aoupi: thanks. I'll have a shot
<blankfaze> but i am curious because i don't really want to partition the master in my tower
<lonran> I want to install xgl+compiz. xgl is already running but when i try to run compiz, no compiz process is appears in ps -A. Any reason why compiz could crash and not start?
<bokey> lonran, compiz fires compiz.real
<Akkabus> soundray, thanks for your help, gave me a few options to work with if i ever need to change the filesystem
<soundray> bokey: that's in case it ever needs to be linked to compiz.unreal instead :)
<Andy> hey can anyone help me? i'm trying to set up mdadm to read from an nVidia raid0 array.
<juancg> UE  PASA
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juancg> QUE  DECIS
<pbureau> juancg, estoy espanol o portuguesh ?
<T-ROK> hey i need major help right away
<lonran> bokey, compiz.real doesnt appear either in ps
<erUSUL> juancg: no grites, y por favor si quieres hablar en espaol vete a #ubuntu-es
<lonran> any idea?
<Andy> nobody can help me create an md drive?
<juancg> ESPAOL
<LjL> erUSUL: thanks, i was trying to find out how to say "use caps"... =)
<T-ROK> How do i get the GRUB installer off of my hard drive i delted the partition ubuntu was on because im going to make a new one and reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<T-ROK> but now i cant boot windows
<T-ROK> get Error 17
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<T-ROK> can anyone help me?
<karmikaze> hi ive read the supported page and the forums, but i was just wondering if anyone can personally recommend a PCI wifi card that was worked easily or particularly well for them
<lonran> how do i know in which display is xgl running (i mean current display) ?
<erUSUL> LjL: you are wellcome
<XD> can anyone help me with my extended desktop xorg.conf issue
<soundray> karmikaze: buy from a dealer who guarantees Linux support, e.g. http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/products/wireless/
<sdac221x> hi,  i installed tomcat5.5 from syanaptic.  i can't find where the application was installed. there is no entry in the start menu nor is there an executable in /usr/bin with the name tomcat.   how does one keep track his software in linux if its all in invisible through synaptic.     anyone know where tomcat is ?
<T-ROK>  GRUB Loading stage 1.5.
<T-ROK> GRUB loading, please wait...
<T-ROK> Error 17
<T-ROK> i get that when i try to boot my pc im on the live disc now how can i delete the grub
<LjL> T-ROK, try "grub-install --root-directory=/media/your-ubuntu-partition /dev/your-boot-drive"
<LjL> (after mounting your ubuntu partition that is)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell T-ROK about grub | T-ROK, see the private message from Ubotu
<T-ROK> i can't
<T-ROK> ubuntu is deleted
<T-ROK> i destroyed the partition
<kitche> sdac221: it will be in /usr/bin and tomcat is a server for java serlet and JavaServer Pages
<padlefot> oh grace & glory.. i bought my first LCD monitor
<Nilvio> where i can download more widgets ?
<LjL> T-ROK: then GRUB won't work, for sure. you need to use the facilities of your current OS
<padlefot> free CRT monitors, over here..
<T-ROK> i cant get into windows
<T-ROK> i want to delete the grub
<T-ROK> can i do that somehow?
<LjL> T-ROK: you can't. or, well, you can, but you'll be left without GRUB *and* without any other bootloader
<padlefot> T-ROK: boot the ubuntu 6.10 install cd
<T-ROK> im on that now
<LjL> T-ROK: if you want to restore the *Windows* bootloader, you'll need a Windows CD i believe.
<T-ROK> ok how do i do that then?
<sdac221x> kitche:  yes i looked in /usr/bin for "tomcat" .  tried tab in terminal but nothing is there.... maybe its under a different name if so how can i find out ??
<skumar> join #ubuntu-in
<padlefot> LjL> T-ROK, try "grub-install --root-directory=/media/your-ubuntu-partition /dev/your-boot-drive"
<LjL> T-ROK: i don't quite know for sure, not a Windows user. but IIRC, boot from the CD, choose console mode, and "fixmbr" or something (there is a "help" command anyway)
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK, get a windows 2k or XP disk, pull up the Recovery Console, type "fixmbr"
<LjL> padlefot: that won't work since he doesn't have a Ubuntu partition anymore
<pbureau> xchat question, any one know how to make it do split windows (2 channels on one screen?)
<padlefot> oh, I see..
<SpacePumford> erm is anyone good with windows computers here?
<padlefot> then i would recommend getting a Windows boot disk or something similar..
<T-ROK> fixmbr
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: what?
<T-ROK> that will put everything back to just having windows?
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: yup
<DDigi> _Hanna: u awake?
<T-ROK> ok but i wont loose my windows files or other partitions?
<LjL> T-ROK: if it works, yes. but as i said, i just went by memory, i'm not a Windows user. try ##windows
<kitche> sdac221x: ok it seems to me usr/share/tomcat5/bin/startup.sh is what your looking for I believe
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: right
<LjL> T-ROK: not that i know of.
<T-ROK> ok
<SpacePumford> wel i downloaded vista yesterday from usenet and i dunno what to do next
<SpacePumford> ;/
<T-ROK> i'm gonna try that now
<DDigi> Hanna_: u awake?
<T-ROK> see ya
<padlefot> you can use the ubuntu cd to edit menu.lst and make grub load windows for you
<ConstyXIV> I am a windows user LjL
<LjL> T-ROK: of course, you *will* lose stuff if you choose the wrong options from the Windows boot CD
<LjL> blah
<lonran> i get this error when tryin to run compiz:  No managable screens found on display :1   Any idea?
<DDigi> <SpacePumford> : is usenet good for O/Ss?!
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: what do you want to do with it?
<padlefot> just google "dualboot with grub" or something and follow the instructions
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: dualboot?
<DDigi> Or LILO
<LjL> ConstyXIV: well, i just hope he's careful with what he does
<SpacePumford> i want to put it onto a disk so i can install it
<kitche> padlefot: well he would have to reinstall linux since it seems like he deleted the linux partitions
<DDigi> Grub is better but LILO is easyer
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: cdrecord (iso)
<ConstyXIV> but use a dvd
<SpacePumford> yes
<DDigi> ISOburner
<ConstyXIV> or r-click, burn
<squeaks> hey all, i installed suse and it overwrote my grub, i want my old one back, besides ubuntuguide suggesting 'super grub disk' is there a dpkg-reconfigure that i can do or something?
<SpacePumford> its in rar files
<_Archangel> if i have edgy, and i want feisty, do i dimply change the repos to feisty ?
<padlefot> kitche: yeah, I guess you're right..
<SpacePumford> and like in diffrerent parta
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _Archangel about feisty | _Archangel, see the private message from Ubotu
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: unrar (files)
<SpacePumford> what about the par2 files
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: i think you can just unrar the first part
<ferret_0567__> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ConstyXIV> SpacePumford: and it will do the rest
<LjL> T-ROK, try "grub-install --root-directory=/media/your-ubuntu-partition /dev/your-boot-drive" <-- squeaks, was just suggesting this to someone else (for a different reason)
<kitche> squeaks: you can still boot to ubuntu correct?
<ConstyXIV> !f-spot
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<ferret_0567__> !libgphoto2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgphoto2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squeaks> kitche, yes, i'm in ubuntu right now
<LjL> that's from a live CD squeaks. if you can boot into your own Ubuntu install, you can leave the --root-directory part out i suppose
<SpacePumford> is theyre anywhere i can just download it so i just have to unrar one file, im kinda crap when it comes to computers
<sdac221x> kitche:  yes the file is there.. but in general how can i tell where the programs are installed when i do it through synaptic ?   it makes one forget which programs he has if they're not in the start menu.
<ConstyXIV> Ubotu, tell ferret_0567__ about f-spot
<kitche> !grub|squeaks use the recovering grub link
<ubotu> squeaks use the recovering grub link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ferret_0567__> I'll try F-Spot next...
<ferret_0567__> It's launching now
<LjL> sdac221x: files from packages can get installed in many different places. "dpkg -L packagename" will list the files that belong to a given package, and "dpkg -S filename" will tell which package contains a given file
<FactTech> Question: I have Xubuntu 6.10. The trash can icon always shows as full even if the trash folder is empty. Any idea what might be causing this?
<ferret_0567__> I have to wait for my camera to finish scanning it's disc
<sdac221x> LjL:  ok thanks
<ferret_0567__> It disconnects from the USB bus until it finished that process
<squeaks> LjL, i'll just backup /boot/grub/menu.lst then try ur thing
<ConstyXIV> ferret_0567__: if you used picaca on windows, it's very similar
<kitche> sdac221x: well servers don't get added to the menu since they don't have any user action and usually started at boot but anyways read this for more information http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.0-doc/index.html about tomcat
<ConstyXIV> ferret_0567__: or, use picasa on linux
<Alfiriel> l
<variant> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ferret_0567__> I have never used Picasa, but F-Spot only detects my camera as a "PTP/IP Camera" too
<FactTech> ubotu trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T> ok i used the boot cd to get onto windows
<T> how can i delete the grub installer from here
<ConstyXIV> T: fixmbr
<padlefot> install tips before i insall vmware with edgy ??
<padlefot> *install
<variant> T: you mean delete grub so youcan only use windows?
<T> but im in windows
<LjL> T: you mean you have accessed your Windows installation, or just that you're in the Windows boot CD?
<T> i do that from here?
<ConstyXIV> T: cmd, then fixmbr
<T> no im on windows thats installed on my hard drive
<T> ok
<FactTech> Question: Nobody has any clues with the trash can thing?
<ferret_0567__> How can you lookup packages with ubotu?
<ConstyXIV> T: i know
<LjL> T: if you are in Windows already, then i strongly believe you have *already* restored your Windows MBR
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ferret_0567__ about bot | ferret_0567__, see the private message from Ubotu
<ferret_0567__> It said something about that
<variant> T: in cmd.exe type fdisk /mbr to restore windows boot loader
<T> no
<T> i used the boot cd then it gave me an option to boot from hd
<variant> LjL: not if he used grub to boot windows
<kitche> FactTech: should be ~/.Trash what do you want to know about it and what desktop environment are you using?
<lonran> someone  running xgl/compiz in dapper 64bits, where did u get the package?
<LjL> ferret_0567__:  /msg ubotu info <package> [<distribution>]  ,   /msg ubotu find <package-or-filename> 
<ferret_0567__> cool
<ConstyXIV> T: you want to use your windows cd, go into the instalelr
<variant> T: no you wont do it?
<FactTech> kitche It's Xfce, I think, since I'm using Xubuntu 6.10. The problem I'm having is minor but annoying -- the trash can icon always shows as full even when it's emptied.
<variant> T: i just told you how to do it
<LjL> variant, will GRUB even work at all if his Ubuntu partition is gone? i thought it would panic without a menu.lst
<T> "fix mbr is not recognized as an internal or external comand"
<T> whats that mean?
<kitche> FactTech: hmm probably that's the graphic it's meant to use, I don't use the trash can when I use xfce I have that feature turned off
<ConstyXIV> LjL: error 17
<ferret_0567__> Too cool...
<LjL> T: perhaps "fixmbr" instead of "fix mbr"?
<poningru> ...
<poningru> poor kid
<variant> LjL: yes, grub is installed to the mbr so it would give him a grub shell where you can enter limited commands (enough to boot an os)
<T> yeah i got error 17
<LjL> ConstyXIV: which reinforces my thesis that he has already restored his MS MBR... no?
<LjL> variant: ah, true that
<FactTech> kitche Interestingly enough, there doesn't seem to be a ~/.Trash directory! I wonder if that's part of the issue.
<T> nope same message for fixmbr
<ConstyXIV> T: as i said, go to your windows cd, let the installer boot, take recovery console
<T> i did
<T> then what do i do
<aalhamad> hi all.. I've custumize keyboard shourtcut that if i press (CTRL+i) i get an email (evelotuion) which is fine. I want to change the evelouiton default to thunderbird .. how can i do it?
<ConstyXIV> LjL: grub is still there
<ConstyXIV> T: fixmbr
<kitche> FactTech: maybe I only xfce can have a trash can but I don't think it's on by default in Xubuntu
<T> i pressed q and it booted from cd
<LjL> T: you said you chose "Boot from HD", didn't you? that's not the same thing as they're telling you
<T> yeah
<T> ok
<ferret_0567__> GNOME can have a Trash Can on  the desktop too
<poningru> T http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<T> ok so when i go into recovery type fixmbr?
<aalhamad> hi all.. I've custumize keyboard shourtcut that if i press (CTRL+i) i get an email (evelotuion) which is fine. I want to change the evelouiton default to thunderbird .. how can i do it?-----------plz help.....
<ConstyXIV> T: yes
<ferret_0567__> travis@ubuntulaptop:~$ lsusb
<ferret_0567__> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 054c:004e Sony Corp. DSC-xxx (ptp)
<T> ok im going to go try that now
<T> see ya
<ferret_0567__> The HAL device manager says that too under my USB Bus
<aalhamad> not an email i mean the emails program
<variant> T: do what i said, your in windows and in the command you type fdisk /mbr it will re write the windows bootloader and when you reb oot will auto boot windows
<variant> idiot
<ConstyXIV> variant: hese gone
<LjL> variant, *cough*
<ferret_0567__> "Sony Corp. DSC-xxx (ptp)"
<ferret_0567__> Which is true, my camera model is like that
<ferret_0567__> going to go eat
<kippi> how can you read mail from the command line?
<aalhamad> i know what im saying is 2 dificult .. but anybody knows?
<kippi> on freebsd you just type mail, is there somthing the same?
<kitche> kippi: set up fetchmail to grab your mail then use pine or mutt or just the plain mail command to read it after fetchmail grabs it
<poningru> kippi: you can use a cli email client
<poningru> like alpine or mutt
<poningru> kippi: where is your mail stored?
<kippi> this is the system mail
<poningru> aalhamad: whats wrong?
<fuk> anyone use beryl?
<poningru> fuk: #ubuntu-xgl
<aalhamad> hi all.. I've custumize keyboard shourtcut that if i press (CTRL+i) i get email package (evelotuion) which is fine. I want to change the evelouiton default to thunderbird .. how can i do it?
<fuk> k
<fuk> thanks
<ConstyXIV> aalhamad: system -> prefs -> prefered applications
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<aalhamad> WOW.. i guess everything was thought of..
* mda\out est em away.. [Motivo: inativo por 30 minutos] [Desde: 14:26] [mS] 
<ConstyXIV> aalhamad: ?
<aalhamad> thanks
<ConstyXIV> no problem
<Wanderer> Anyone know why I can't connect to /dev/ttyS0 using "cu" to get to the serial console of another machien?  cu keeps reporting the line (ttyS0) is in use, but lsof doesn't show it in use and it's commented out of inittab
<finalbeta> Hmm, so I just found out simply running Rhythmbox destroys music tags.
<usuario> wapo
<usuario> wapo
<ubuntu11> how to install ATI RADEON 9200SE
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> usuario
<usuario> usuario
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.212]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<holycow> bah
<holycow> sudo don't work on dapper
<holycow> damn
<AlexC_> holycow: yes it does,
<ConstyXIV> holycow: thats bad
<LjL> holycow, define doesn't work...
<holycow> i wish, i can't give a user sudo access to specific binaries ... all/all works fine but not specific
<LjL> i see
<holycow> two separate machines
<danny> How do I get non-free/unstable packages available with KDE's Adept?
<ubuntu11> I have ATI RADEON 9200SE need help to install
<T-ROK> i dont get it guys
<ConstyXIV> wouldnt we be talking about setuid root here?
<T-ROK> i cant figure out how to do fixmrbr
<T-ROK> *fixmbr
<nothlit> T-ROK: load winxp recovery, and type that in
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: what's it do?
<yomm> How do I change the default terminal in Ubuntu 6.10 ? I'd like to use a custom rxvt-terminal instead of Xterm !!
<T-ROK> you can't type anything in though
<nothlit> !repos | danny
<ubotu> danny: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LjL> ConstyXIV: well, not really, sudo can supposedly give users selective root privileges on certain programs only. more flexible than setuid in theory
<T-ROK> it brings me to a new screen
<nothlit> T-ROK: make sure you loaded the install disk and chose recovery mode
<T-ROK> where it backs up all my files and reinstlls the os
<kitche> T-ROK: you must be using a recovery disk then
<nothlit> T-ROK: and go through all of it until you get to the console
<Julianna_1> HI ALL
<T-ROK> can i just go through my hard drive and delete it from windows?
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: recovery cosole just gives you a dosish prompt
<Julianna_1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<T-ROK> oh
<T-ROK> ok
<T-ROK> so i have to let it do all of that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.104.93.221]  by LjL
<T-ROK> and theres no way i can just delete grub from within windows?
<jatt> uh?
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: is this a recovery disk that came with your machine?
<hjmills> when upgrading a package does it download the whole thing or just the diffs for each changed file?
<T-ROK> yeah when i first booted it i had to burn it off
<holycow> AlexC_, are you able to give sudo priviledges to say a single user (desktop profile) to admin network-admin or time-admin?
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: yeah, thats your problem
<nothlit> T-ROK: you need the install disk
<T-ROK> oh
<T-ROK> uhhhhh
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: it needs to be a win2k or winxp instal disc
<hjmills> T-ROK, what you trying to do? sounds like an xp prob
<T-ROK> well
<ConstyXIV> hjmills: it is, we know
<T-ROK> i have a xp home edition install disc
<T-ROK> will it work
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: yes
<T-ROK> im running media center which is on xp pro i tihnk
<T-ROK> so that will work then?
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: it doesnt matter which, so yes
<T-ROK> ok cool
<T-ROK> off to try that now i guess
<hjmills> ConstyXIV, just wondering if I can help or do you have it covered in which case i dont want to confuse anybody by attempting
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: put it in, "press any key", press R
<AlexC_> holycow: honestly no idea - maybe you could create a new group, and then set the permissions for network-admin and time-admin so only that group can access them?
<T-ROK> ok
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: when it asks to setup
<T-ROK> be back in a bit then
<holycow> AlexC_, i'm trying to avoid that, unfortunately i will haveto
<ConstyXIV> hjmills: we have it under ctrl
<hjmills> ConstyXIV, oh ok - have fun then - im off to repair a brand new xp install :D
<hjmills> when upgrading a package does it download the whole thing or just the diffs for each changed file?
<AlexC_> holycow: I don't think there is any other way, because afaik - it just allows you to login as root and run commands, if that's how sudo works - havn't really looked into it tbh
<ConstyXIV> hjmills: the whole thing
<LjL> hjmills: whole thing
<AlexC_> hjmills: afaik, the entire file
<holycow> AlexC_, its supposed, but it looks like its broke in dapper ... trying to confirm before i post to malone
<hjmills> isnt that a bit silly for large packages like open office?
<ConstyXIV> hjmills: yes
<LjL> hjmills: recently, a feature was added to APT whereby, when you *update* (not upgrade), only the diffs of the package *lists* are downloaded. however, nothing like that is implemented for the packages themselves
<Ellixis> Hi all
<hjmills> LjL, oh ok - moving in the right direction then
<hjmills> Ellixis, hi!
<ConstyXIV> i really think we need to re-gear apt to run over bittorrent
<LjL> ConstyXIV: google apt-torrent, it's there
<LjL> just not used by default by anyone i suppose
<hjmills> ConstyXIV, but that would suck if nobody else was sharing a particular file
<sdac221x> LjL:  one more question please... i installed java 1.5 jdk through automatix.  it isnt in /usr/lib/ or /usr/bin.   how can i find out if i don't have the package name in this case ?   (i need the install path so i can set the JAVA_HOME path)
<Ellixis> I have a dedicated server with Debian Sarge installed.... but I want to migrate to Ubuntu, is it safe to change /etc/apt/sources.list to ubuntu repository & dist-upgrade ?
<ConstyXIV> LjL: it should be default for us, but keep the traditional repos around
<mnoir> Ellixis: no
<hjmills> sdac221x, which <package name> should do it
<ConstyXIV> reverse slashdotting whenever there's a major update
<Hoosteen> Howdy peeps!
<sdac221x> hjmills:   i don't know package name cos i installed SDK through Automatix.
<LjL> sdac221x: the package name is probably sun-java5-jdk
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ellixis> mnoir: how can I accomplish that knowing that I don't have physical access to the dedicated server... ?
<kitche> sdac221x: itmight be in /opt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hjmills> sdac221x, yuck - check the automatix site
<Hoosteen> super duper new user to linux here...hehe
<mnoir> Ellixis: install an os on a server you cannot put your hands on?  I have no idea
<ConstyXIV> has he installed it already?
<Ellixis> mnoir: However, the hosting provider has a netboot rescue system... can I netinstall Ubuntu from there?
<hjmills> Ellixis, i guess you could try removing all but the very basics and changing the repos and installing ubuntu-minimal but it may probably will break your server so u have to reinstall
<nothlit> oh the fancy way of installing an os on a server with no physical access, is you use swap and play around in there
<pv2b> i'm messing about iwth the ubuntu live cd on a powerbook g4 and am having issues with the touchpad. i've tweaked the settings a bit to get it almost to be usable, but still, it seems the touchpad requires a lot of pressure to activate. how could i fix that?
<nothlit> pv2b: .? touchpads aren't pressure sensitive
<Ellixis> The hosting provider only proposes Debian as OS... and I can web-reinstall the OS via my account
<variant> Ellixis: how much swap space is there?
<variant> Ellixis: free -m will tell you
<Ellixis> variant: 1GB
<variant> Ellixis: thats plenty
<pv2b> nothlit: yes they are.
<variant> Ellixis: you can install to that via ssh then once your booted into it you can isntall again to the main partitiosn
<variant> Ellixis: is it a virtual host?
<Lars_G> Hey all
<nothlit> pv2b: rofl, ok.
<pv2b> nothlit: run windows some day, and install synaptic's crappy driver tray thingy. and notice how the tray indicates the amount of pressure put on the touchpad
<Ellixis> variant: no, a dedicated server (http://www.ovh.com/fr/produits/superplan2007.xml). It's a French Hosting Provider
<nothlit> pv2b: that isn't pressure, its how much contact
<variant> Ellixis: yeah should be no problem doing that. it's not as hard as it sounds, i have installed gentoo via ssh many a time
<Lars_G> question, is there any extra package I must / can install if I want to add myself the ability to define colors for gnome inside gnome-control-center ? or will I have to either use a theme forcefully or edit configs by hand?
<pv2b> nothlit: same difference, even the synaptic client refers to it as pressure :-)
<pv2b> s/client/driver/
<Ellixis> variant: cool, what are the differents steps that I should take ?
<variant> !install | Ellixis
<ubotu> Ellixis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Lars_G> please?
<variant> Ellixis: I't a bit mucht to go thouugh in an irc conversation. I never installed ubuntut hat way (just gentoo and slack) but i have heard of people doing it
<variant> Lars_G: dunno
<wmn> hi can pdf viewed in emacs?
<DDigi> i just got that feeling when something is really pissing you off and u start to get down then u just figure it out
<Lars_G> variant: Thanks :) it's good to know I was read
* DDigi punches the wall
<Ellixis> ubotu: thanks for the link :)
<DDigi> Yess!!!
<meubeukeu> ola !
<Lars_G> DDigi: The wall is not the culpright :) what's troubling you?
<Lars_G> meubeukeu: Hi.
<danho> please help with this error "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b", when I start run any 3d program, like glxgears, winecfg
<DDigi> hahah
<meubeukeu> c'est cool c'est rgl sont problme d'usb :)
<Lars_G> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<riotkittie> !fr | meubeukeu
<ubotu> meubeukeu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<meubeukeu> oups sorry !
<danho> please help with this error "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b", when I start run any 3d program, like glxgears, winecfg
<kitche> danho: that's not an error
<danho> what's that ?
<meubeukeu> bye bye :)
<meubeukeu> exit
<DDigi> Lars_G: all it was finding the exacutable and reinstalling windows installer
<danho> this makes me can not run winecfg correctly.
<wmn> how can i view pdf in emacs?
<kitche> danho: it can also be ignored what card do you have though
<kishore> how to install sun-java and setting path in ubuntu
<danho> but, there is just have nothing shown when i run winecfg.
<danho> only a frame
<DDigi> Lars_G: so i can get my dellPC ethernet device working hook it up with my lappi wich is runin gentii linux and download a new kernel
<Stormx2> danho: I get the same error and winecfg runs fine for me...
<kishore> help?
<Stormx2> danho: Sounds like a bad wine install
<danho> o.
<Lars_G> DDigi: You're using the windows based installer? let me know how it goes. I never used it
<DDigi> woooo
<Stormx2> danho: opengl doesn't have anything to do with the problem you're describing
<DDigi> Iv done it
<amphacid_> hi
<ConstyXIV> is there a halfway decent groupware suite (ie. outlook+exchange) that runs in linux?
<danho> well,  if i running beryl on xgl
<danho> winecfg running well
<Lars_G> ConstyXIV: There are some, all based around OpenLDAP
<danho> without that warning.
<Stormx2> ConstyXIV: You doing research for a slashdot comment?
<DDigi> ill be back
<danho> but it's extreamly slow
<daviey> is it possible to have two ip address?  if so how?
<ConstyXIV> Stormx2: no
<T-ROK> it didnt work
<Lars_G> ConstyXIV: But so far I've seen them as part of a full distro, not independent. Like CentOS or a special OpenExchange by Suse
<T-ROK> it didnt do anything
<Stormx2> daviey: External IPs or LAN IPs?
<SecrethX> !home
<kitche> Stormx2, danho: also that's not a error anyways just a warning it's due to the driver your using can't do something usually it's duet o the open source ati driver or the ati driver binary.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChrisGo> install a webserver with php and add a package that required sun jdk 5 would ubuntu be easy to use?
<danny> Hi, just a short question: does the idea of installing Gnome 2.16 on Dapper 6.06 LTS sound good? or is there a 99% chance of trashing the system
<SecrethX> hmn
<SecrethX> someone know the wiki page of installing /home on another partition?
<Stormx2> daviey: Chances are not, your ISP dishes out your IP based on your connection to em (login details, etc)
<daviey> Stormx2, lan ip
<Stormx2> SecrethX: Have you already installed ubuntu?
<willys_fueguino> SecrethX: you need a wiki or just help with that?
<SecrethX> Stormx2: not yet
<Stormx2> SecrethX; Its easy then
<kitche> daviey: you can set up a virtual device for a card to have that card have two ips inside the lan
<SecrethX> willys_fueguino: one of both :P
<T-ROK> ConstyXIV: I typed in fixmrb and it did nothing i typed it in wrong(fix mrb) and it said its not a valid comand
<Stormx2> SecrethX: You're using the LiveCD yeah
<jam> hey is there a reason why in windows my cpu usage was ~10% but in linux the cpu desklet jumps between 0 and 100 all the time?
<Stormx2> ?
<daviey> kitche, how?
<SecrethX> Stormx2: yes
<ConstyXIV> SecrethX: manual part
<Stormx2> jam: It may be calculating wrong
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: fixmbr, not fixrmb
<Moniker42> how do i uninstall quake 4?
<Stormx2> SecrethX: When you're making partitions, go to the 'custom' bit (can't remember the exact wording)
<T-ROK> oh thats what i mean
<jam> also how can I get to the panel config in gnome?
<SecrethX> Stormx2:
<jam> I usually right click on the panel but its full
<Stormx2> SecrethX: Create another partition. Then on the next bit, set the mount point as /home. Its pretty straightforward
<SecrethX> ill see :)
<Moniker42> how do i uninstall quake 4?
<T-ROK> i typed it in right cause i read it off a paper
<willys_fueguino> Stormx2: Edit custom partitions I think
<riotkittie> duuuuude.  if your windows cpu usage was  a consistant ~10%...
<SecrethX> Stormx2: oh, is that the only thing? :o
<T-ROK> and it would have said invalid comand if it was wrong right?
<daviey> kitche, how can i make a virtual device?
<T-ROK> is there any other way to fix it
<daviey> kitche, oh wait - it won't work :9
<noiano> hello
<AlexC_> hey,
<SecrethX> Stormx2: thanks.. see you in an hour if it worked :D
<noiano> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: wait... (researching
<Stormx2> jam: Move some stuff from the very left right a little, then right click the area
<T-ROK> ok
<kitche> daviey: ok :) but why not?
<holycow> allright let me turn this question around :)
<shwag> noiano: dont know who that was for, but personally I just grab the sources list from ubuntuguide
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: fixmbr /Device/HardDisk0
<ryanakca> why won't my ubuntu 6.06 server CD boot? it's set up in the BIOS... cd-rw... at boot it says something like: Boot from ATAPI-CDROM: Failure...
<noiano> shwag: i just wanted to find a repo for wine
<holycow> when setting up regular users with say the desktop profile, how do you guys just give the users permission to change ONLY time and network settings?
<daviey> kitche, it's because i have a device that is a bugbear to configure (SNMP) and it wants to log on to one ip and i want it to point somewhere else.  Thought it might be easyier to change ip addy's
<padlefot> my first crash
<ubuntu11> I need help how to install my driver ati radeon 9200Se
<padlefot> goddamn
<ubuntu11> ?
<Stormx2> shwag: source-o-matic is an excellent piece of software....
<Cybercod> can someone tell me what "UNCLAIMED"  means ? my modem is showing up as "UNCLAIMED"
<T-ROK> exactly like that
<Stormx2> !ati | ubuntu11
<ubotu> ubuntu11: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shwag> noiano: I dont drink alchohol
<noiano> on the "official repos" i always find outdated packages
<T-ROK> with spaces and the same number
<ConstyXIV> T-ROK: yes
<Stormx2> ryanakca: Bad burn, bad iso, etc
<noiano> shwag: i do not undestand
<ConstyXIV> verbatim
<Stormx2> !verify | ryanakca
<kitche> daviey: http://handsonhowto.com/virt.html just in case that tells you how to have a eth0:1 and such
<ubotu> ryanakca: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ellixis> And is there any way to migrate from a 32bits system to a 64 bits one ?
<mindstate> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<kitche> noiano: winehq.com use their repo for wine
<daviey> kitche, thanks
<shwag> beryl has some pretty good install docs for video drivers too
<T-ROK> ok off to try it again lol
<jracicot> is it possible to play music from an ipod in linux?
<seravitae> is there anything i should do to make sure programs use my second core on my cpu
<noiano> kitche: i didn't know
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: es
<pv2b> seravitae: as a user, there's not much you can do.
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: yes
<seravitae> pv2b: true. :)
<pv2b> seravitae: except for some special cases.
<AlexC_> seravitae: afaik, the program has to be coded to use multiple cores
<pierrelourens> what's the path to the xorg.conf file?
<kota> I tried to locate the plugin to play mp3's But i failed miserablly.
<jracicot> ConstyXIV: which prgm do i use?
<pv2b> seravitae: can you be more specific?
<seravitae> you mean it has to be a multithreaded application
<kota> :(
<seravitae> yeah, i dig that.
<AlexC_> pierrelourens: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kota> can someone help me out?
<Stormx2> pierrelourens: In future, try "locate filename"
<pv2b> seravitae: yeah, exactly.
<pierrelourens> AlexC: thanks
<AlexC_> !help | kota
<ubotu> kota: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: rythymbox (included) or banshee (universe)
<seravitae> pv2b: oh, well, i did CC with multithreading and it works fine
<kitche> noiano: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb
<seravitae> but yeah. just wondering if there were any magic options i should be using for anything else heh.
<Cybercod> can someone tell me what "UNCLAIMED"  means ? my modem is showing up as "UNCLAIMED" in lshw
<noiano> kitche: thanks!
<AlexC_> kota how can we help if you ask no question?
<pv2b> seravitae: well, yeah, youll want to give a -j option to make.
<pierrelourens> AlexC: any reason why it should be blank (on a fresh install)
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: i recomend banshee
<kota> lol.
<pv2b> seravitae: unless gcc itself has multithreading now.
<kota> How do you play mp3's
<seravitae> pv2b: i feed it -j.
<synic> jracicot: Exaile !  http://www.exaile.org
<jracicot> ConstyXIV:  i just tried rythymbox but none of the files would play, i would click on them to play but the songs just cycle through giving an error each time one tries to play
<AlexC_> !mp3 | kota
<ubotu> kota: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seravitae> pv2b: just wondering if there's any other software out there that does multithreading that i should know about
<pv2b> seravitae: great. anything else specifically you need to run on multiple cores?
<AlexC_> pierrelourens: yes, you did the wrong directory
<Stormx2> !ipod | jracicot
<seravitae> pv2b: not really
<ubotu> jracicot: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<AlexC_> or i got it wrong :P
<pv2b> seravitae: well, as i said, that's a very open-ended question that's difficult to answer properly.
<kota> Ive already located all that information from the help file.
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: have you installed mp3 coedecs yet?
<kota> >.>
<kota> that didnt help me.
<AlexC_> pierrelourens: /etx/X11/xorg.conf is _not_ the same as /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<seravitae> pv2b: yeah, true.
<falfool> Anyone free to help me with a video issue please? I've been trying to fix it for over 8 hours, it's really getting to me!
<jracicot> ConstyXIV: i dont think so, how do i do that?
<AlexC_> falfool: ask your question
<ConstyXIV> !mp3 | jracicot
<ubotu> jracicot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexC_> falfool: don't ask to ask, or ask if anyone can help when you ask no question.
<DaveR> hi, is there a way to just install xubuntu instead of booting into the live disk as it seems to struggle to open the install window (even tho it opens the example folder and stuff fine).  i have checked the disk and it is fine.
<pv2b> seravitae: basically, even simple programs will benifit from multithreading to some extent, beucase background applications can run on one core, dedicating another core 100% to your tast.
<pv2b> task.
<seravitae> pv2b: perhaps i should rephrase it to, "i have enabled smps support for dual core. with common applications in ubuntu are there any options that i should be changing to enable smps support, that you are aware about'
<AlexC_> DaveR: download the alternate CD
<Stormx2> DaveR: Have you given it a minute or two? It can be slow. Depends on your disk drive / system specs
<seravitae> pv2b: if one of my cores fills up, will single-thread tasks simply stack onto the second core?
<jracicot> ConstyXIV: i type that in the terminal?
<jracicot> ubotu:thanks ill check them out
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: yes
<DaveR> Stormx2: I have given it 20-30 minutes
<pv2b> seravitae: the scheduler tries to distribute load over the cores in the most efficient manner
<ferret_0567__> I am wondering why the swap usage seems so high in relation to the used RAM in my system...
<AlexC_> jracicot: Ubotu is a bot, hehe-  he's not human, no need to say thanks to him :P
<Stormx2> DaveR: Ah. I wonder what the issue may be then
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: follow uboutu
<jracicot> ConstyXIV: k, one sec
<kitche> seravitae: applicatiosn will use smp when you have a smp kernel nothing to do with applications really since that stuff is handled by the kernel
<kitche> !thanks|jracicot
<ubotu> jracicot: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<seravitae> pv2b: cool, then i guess there's nothing for me to worry about. :)
<Stormx2> jracicot: You're talking to a bot ;)
<jracicot> thats one smart bot ;)
<yomm> lol
<falfool> I've apparently messed up my nVidia drivers trying to update for the latest version, I can't get anything to work now. The system says there's an API mismatch between the kernel module and the one I'm trying to install, I tried removing linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules, linux-386, nvidia-glx, nothing seems to work!
<pv2b> seravitae: well, unless you're setting up some kind of batch computation job
<ConstyXIV> !ubotu | jracicot
<ubotu> jracicot: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pv2b> seravitae: but as for typical user applications, either they're optimised for multi-core or they're not
<DaveR> Stormx2: I ain't sure, i will just download the alternate install.  i think it might be the disk drive on it is a little old so probably struggling to read the data quick enough.  combined with 128mb ram i ain't suprised.
<seravitae> pv2b: yup.
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: you just type !foo, with foo being what you want to know
<Stormx2> falfool: Removing the nvidia-glx package won't do anything unless you reinstall the package it replaced
<pv2b> seravitae: make is the only program i can think of, from a user perspective, that you need to set up to use multiple cores efficiently.
<jracicot> !mp3 | jracicot
<ubotu> jracicot: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<falfool> I reinstalled, removed, reinstalled, all in vain!
<AlexC_> pv2b: I've often wondered why the author of the program should have to code for multi-core, and why can't the kernel handle it it's self? IE, it decides which core(s) to use for a program?
<yomm> falfool you need to build the lasest nvid driver with the linux-headers_your_kernel
<Stormx2> DaveR: Ah. Well if you're in an investigative mood, pop open a terminal, cd to Desktop and run the installer from the command line (it'll still open as GUI) and see if it gives any errors..
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: you dont need to pipe ubotu to yourself unless you like the warm fuzzy feeling
<jevangelo> what is the name of that small utility that converts .bin/.cue to .iso
<yomm> *latest
<Stormx2> DaveR: It may just be that its slow. If you can't be bothered to checked or whatever, just get the alternate CD
<seravitae> pv2b: yup.
<Hacim07> Hi I just uppgraded dapper->edgy alt-cd and I'm having a couple issuse.
<pv2b> AlexC_: because if the application is written that all the operations are on a single thread, there's not much the kernel could do
<seravitae> Cool, super_pi to 1M on both cores for 25 seconds. that's nice.
<yomm> jeva : something with chunk or chung
<Stormx2> jracicot: Please /msg ubotu factoid. Don't investigate the bot in the channel
<yomm> tjeva : I always forget too :)
<pv2b> AlexC_: you can't take a program that's not designed to run concurrently and run it concurrently, because the program may depend on the exact order of operations being performed
<AlexC_> pv2b: but that's what I mean - why should it be up the the author of the program to decide how many cores to use? It should really be up to the kernel I think
<jracicot> i have no clue what these commands mean, how am i supposed to know that im talking to a bot?
<Stormx2> Hacim07: Tell us what they are ;)
<jracicot> until you all told me
<jevangelo> anyone know what im talking about?
<pv2b> AlexC_: it's not up to the author of the program to decide how many cores to use
<Stormx2> jracicot: ubotu is a bot. Practically every other user in the channel is human
<pv2b> AlexC_: all the program author does is spawn so and so many threads, and the kernel decides which cores are used and how many
<Hacim07> when I restart it just nothing unual
<kota> kotas a bot
<kota> ;x
<jracicot> k, ill remember that for next time
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: ubotu is the name of a bot, an other people just sound like bots sometimes
<AlexC_> pv2b: I see,
<jracicot> while im here, does anyone know how to set up an ad-hoc network broadcast?
<Stormx2> ConstyXIV: Does not compute
<Stormx2> =)
<ConstyXIV> not a clue
<Hacim07> until it seems to be finish and then the screen goes black
<przemek> witam
<przemek> jest tu ktos
<kota> Kota can do algebreic expressions in under 3 minutes, thats a good damn bot right there.
<Hacim07> does not do anything so I press restart
<kota> ;x
<yomm> jeva : there's mdf2iso
<Stormx2> Hacim07: Theres a key you can press to see the boot process... It sounds like X is failing, but doesn't realise it is.
<przemek> Poland ?
<Stormx2> !pl | przemek
<pv2b> AlexC_: some toolkits, such as the version of cocoa that's arriving in Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard can actually be called asynchronously, so program authors don't need to do anything but still get a lot of GUI code moved to a seperate thread
<ubotu> przemek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marky-b> hey. i just setup ubuntu and when logging in for the first time, its asking for a user/pass, and i only remember creating a pass. i've tried 'root' for the user, but couldnt get in. any suggestions?
<ConstyXIV> marky-b: try your first name
<ConstyXIV> that you put in
<Stormx2> marky-b: Woh, hold on there
<Hacim07> what key is that?
<riotkittie> marky-b: boot in recovery mode, and then ls /home/
<Stormx2> marky-b: You will have created a username. Ubuntu has root disabled by default.
<Stormx2> marky-b: Just think. Maybe its mark? marky?
<erUSUL> marky-b: maybe you instaled in oem mode?
<riotkittie> markzilla
<pv2b> anyway. again. is there anything i might be missing? i'm messing with ubuntu on a powerbook g4, and i can't get the synaptics driver to be sensitive enough. i keep having to apply more pressure than should be neccessary to move the cursor.
<marky-b> well, i never setup a name either... hmm
<erUSUL> !oem | marky-b
<riotkittie> marktheforgetfulone
<ubotu> marky-b: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
* mda_ voltou do away.. [Motivo: inativo por 30 minutos] [Durante: 1h43m23s] [mS] 
<ConstyXIV> marky-b: or it's ubuntu or oem
<marky-b> ty i'll take a look :)
<jracicot> im importing the songs from my ipod to banshee, does that mean they are now on my hard drive? i dont want them on my harddrive, i just wanna play them from the ipod to save disk space
<Hacim07> also when I restart, after what seems to be the end it shows black screen and a bunch of IO errors with hda1 or something.
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: have you actually copied them over or just hit play?
<Stormx2> jracicot: Probably means its just importing info on them, but I don't know...
<jracicot> its not done yet so i cant do anything
<jracicot> it just did it automatically
<jevangelo> what is the name of the tool that takes bin or cue files and puts them as iso fles
<ConstyXIV> jracicot: do they show up in music library, then probably yes
<DaveR> Stormx2: I am just lazy :P (plus too scared and uneducated to mess with the command lines.
<erUSUL> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<riotkittie> im clueless, being one of few ipodless people on the planet :<
<ryanakca> Stormx2: everything matches. still can't boot
<jannu1> somebody knows good adveture game, that girl can play ?
<jracicot> ConstyXIV: for some reason 106 showed up in the music library but the rest stayed on the ipod
<jannu1> and pad support would be plus
* kota gasps
<kota> girls?
<ryanakca> jannu1: apt-cache search game                              # that'll give you a list of all the games :)
<kota> Where?
<kota> lol.
<ryanakca> kota: lol
<Stormx2> ryanakca: Burn the CD at a slower speed?
<jannu1> omg
<ryanakca> Stormx2: kk, I'll try :)
<ryanakca> jannu1: if not... umm... I believe synaptic has a category for games :)
<kota> "girls dont get on the interwebz, They are to busy out getting guys who arent socially unacceptable"
<Stormx2> ryanakca: What speed did you burn it at before?
<jannu1> ill check :>
<jracicot> ConstyXIV: and it says i need to install the right plugins to play the files, where do i get those?
<Stormx2> ryanakca: As a rule, I never burn above 10x
<riotkittie> oh. my. god.
<ryanakca> Stormx2: kk
<Stormx2> Ima see if I can get Mac OSX installed now. See what all the fuss is aboot.
* riotkittie shuts up, lest she get herself in trouble
<kota> I would so instal windows back.
<kota> but its not working.
<kota> So im just gonna deal with linux.
<jracicot> Stormx2: do you know how to install the right pugins on banshee so that i can play music from my ipod?
<kota> and its "anti-mp3" ways.
<riotkittie> er.
<holycow> bah!
<ad> is it normal that azureus keeps acting funny
<tovella> kota: MS Windows is really only good for playing games, anyway.
* KennyR gasps.. I need food..
<kota> Of course.
<kota> Im not really a gamer though.
<Hacim07> Storm2x what was this key mentioned?
<T-ROK> still nothing
<kota> Im more of a metal-dicology-downloader
<Stormx2> jracicot: I really don't know. Have you had a look at ubuntuforums.org? theres bound to be guides...
<holycow> how do you stop the network manager applet from trying to autoconnect to the last connected wireless network on a restart?  turning off wireless and turning off network doesn't prevent this
<kota> so i can listen to it on my mp3
<T-ROK> can i find the grub installer on my C:/ drive and just delete it?
<mamzers555> hello, how to start thunderbird in debug-mode?
<jracicot> Stormx2: k ill check
<Stormx2> Hacim07: I really have no idea...
<holycow> damn i love ubuntu but there are a hell of a lot of show stoppers
<kota> that and getting on pedofile chats in mirc when im bored.  Cus them pedo's know how to cary on a conversation.
<KennyR> good morning holycow.
<Stormx2> Hacim07: Run an advanced search. Look up ipod. Look in tutorials and tips.
<tovella> kota: then GNU/Linux should be perfect for you.
<Stormx2> holycow: Like?
* KennyR = Bugz__
<kota> But, I cant fingure out to do all this mp3 crap.
<tovella> kota: 'cause YOU'RE not a gamer.
<Hacim07> Storm2x: why ipod?
<kota> Lol.
<kota> Im too poor to be a gamer.
<Stormx2> holycow: Whats the problem with the mp3s?
<ad> T-ROK: then you wouldn't have any master boot record, and you can't boot anything
<holycow> like sudo not working and network manager insisting on reconnecting to wireless networks even if you turn it off on reboot
<_archangel> whats the command to chekc what video card you have ?
<tovella> kota: ditto.
<riotkittie> dude. just install the mp3 codecs. not hard.
<Stormx2> kota: You're never too poor to use thepiratebay
<ad> T-ROK: that's if it's possible at all
<KennyR> lmao @ kota.. it really is an expensive habbit isnt it??
<holycow> Stormx2, mp3s? oh you got the wrong dude
<Stormx2> Bah
<T-ROK> well what can i do
<erUSUL> _archangel: lspci | grep VGA
<Stormx2> I meant kota
<kota> Lol, yes it is.
<_archangel> ty
<T-ROK> i just want this to boot normaly again
<HymnToLife> _archangel, lspci | grep VGA
<ad> kota: don't buy games, download
<HymnToLife> ow, too slow :(
<kota> Well, I downloaded diablo 2.
<kota> Got in trouble for it.
<kota> almost lost my cable.
<KennyR> isnt ubuntu like 100% free, or thats how they beleive.. or something..
<ad> no, i mean free games
<riotkittie> yes. download. because its not like developers deserve compensation.
<ad> there are some laying around
<ad> like nexuz
* riotkittie rolls her eyes 
<KennyR> so ubuntu has tons of free games..
<idefix> do you often read other people's blogs?
<ad> and neverball
<tovella> kota: you can do mp3 stuff with Ubuntu and many other Linuxes
<riotkittie> oh, and stop promoting piracy here.
<Stormx2> KennyR: Yeah. By default its 100% free as in freedom. You can still install free (as in beer) codecs/drivers, etc.
<kota> i cant figure out where to download the mp3 stuff.
<kota> :(
<mamzers555> hello, how to start thunderbird in debug-mode?
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | kota
<ubotu> kota: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<T-ROK> if i restore to before i installed ubuntu will it get rid of the grub installer?
<HymnToLife> !mp3 | kota
<kota> Gah, that never really helped
<KennyR> tovella.. what do you need to listen to mp3's
<KennyR> tovella: Just the codecs?
<Stormx2> T-ROK: How do you mean restore?
<riotkittie> an mp3 codec
<ad> riotkittie: who is promoting piracy?
<KennyR> thought so.
<T-ROK> i mean use the windows system restore i backed up right before i put ubuntu on
<Yashiro> KennyR: i just installed xmms with almost all it plugins
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Did you remove windows?
<T-ROK> no
<T-ROK> im still on windows
<KennyR> Does anyone know if theres a way to play WMAs.. because thats about the only thing windows did correctly, was their compression on audio..
<Stormx2> Bah. XMMS is so outdated.
<T-ROK> i deleted the partition that ubuntu was on
<Yashiro> i like it
<Yashiro> =p
<chris_shafto> Anyone help setting a theme from Emerald Themer?
<Stormx2> T-ROK: And what is broken in windows?
<T-ROK> and now i cant boot windows with out a disc
<ad> KennyR: do you have to use wma?
<T-ROK> i get error 17 grub installer thing
<ad> XMMS rules
<Stormx2> KennyR: A lot of players have in-the-box support....
<KennyR> ad: I do sometimes.
<yomm> is it normal that I cannot connect to IRC-server ( using bitchx ) using SSL ???
<HymnToLife> T-ROK, restore the Windows mbr using a recovery console
<tovella> KennyR: yes, basicly - the music players already installed should play mp3 and WMA files, so long as you have installed the codecs for it.  I also installed some other players, though
<T-ROK> how?
<ad> T-ROK: pop in the windows cd, choose recovery console
<chris_shafto> Anyone help setting a theme from Emerald Themer?
<Stormx2> HymnToLife: Ah yeah thats right
<ad> then type fixmbr
<HymnToLife> T-ROK, fixmbr
<T-ROK> i did
<kota> I downloaded that w32 codects thing, is what i what i needed?
<T-ROK> it didnt work
<Hacim07> on a side note dapper showed some debug stuff when it was starting up (is there some thing to set for edgy?) and going by what it said its taking along time to mount my for disk partitions (ntfs).
<KennyR> Stormx2, tovella: So its all up to the codecs?
<ad> KennyR: use mplayer
<Hacim07> can I just disable mounting them at the start?
<KennyR> ad: I use mmx
<KennyR> ad: I like the winamp feeling..
<Stormx2> KennyR: *sigh* it depends. Some media players use the same backend (backends like xine, gstreamer). Some have their own.
<Lice> how do i make admin rights to a user?
<tovella> KennyR: basically, yes, and I agree with ad - mplayer is one of my favorites.
<Stormx2> !sudo | Lice
<ubotu> Lice: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mamzers555> hello, how to start thunderbird in debug-mode?
<KennyR> ok.. ill take note
<Lice> :/ ok
<jrib> Lice: add him to the admin group.  Or use system > admin > users and groups
<T-ROK> i did fixmbr and it still comes up with grub error 17 what should i do?
<KennyR> well im off for another day..
<Stormx2> jrib: Eek. Sure thats good advice?
<chris_shafto> Anyone help setting a theme from Emerald Themer?
<jrib> Stormx2: what's wrong with it?
<Yashiro> Hacim07: check your fstab file, dapper check partition before mount, i stopped the check changing my fstab config
<Stormx2> chris_shafto: Check the ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> jrib: Well doesn't it defeat the point of using sudo?
<T-ROK> can someone go on msn one on one with me and help me?
<marky-b> hmm. somehow i downloaded the alternate iso. downloading desktop atm
<jrib> Stormx2: only users in the admin group can use sudo
<marky-b> thx all
<Hacim07> Yashiro: where is that located?
<Stormx2> T-ROK: What do you need help with?
<Stormx2> jrib: Ah okay.
<T-ROK> Stormx2 can you go on msn?
<jrib> Lice: what did you mean by your question?  Do you want a new user you made to have admin privileges?
<Stormx2> jrib: I'm not familiar with it, thats why I was asking...
<Lice> no my user
<Lice> but thx got it now
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Why on earth would you use MSN?
<Yashiro> Hacim07: i changed mount options. Example "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1" to "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ntfs defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0"
<Stormx2> T-ROK: For this, I mean.
<jrib> Lice: ok, then just see what Stormx2 said, i thought you meant something else...
<T-ROK> because for some reason it says my irc pass doesnt work
<tovella> KennyR: the thing to remember is that different players use different codecs, so I installed the w32codecs, as well as the gstreamer0-10-plugins, and libxine-extracodecs.
<T-ROK> and i forget how to make new accoutn
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Hahah
<Yashiro> Hacim07:and now my ubuntu loads really quick =D
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Just /msg nickserv help
<T-ROK> ita sad eh
<kota> wait
<Yashiro> 4<Hacim07> Yashiro: where is that located? ---> /etc/fstab  be careful with this file
<kota> now where do i download the mp3 codecs?
<Hacim07> Yoshima:thanks I'll try it.
<kota> without signing up for a site?
<kota> >.>
<Stormx2> Yashiro: What does the last bit change?
<riotkittie> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old  before you edit it :P
<Yashiro> who's Yoshima?
<Yashiro> Stormx2 to avoid the ubuntu check disk on my windows partitions
<Stormx2> Yashiro: Ah, I've been wondering how to do that for ages! Thanks! :)
<Stormx2> Yashiro: That probably accounts for 80% of my bootup
<Yashiro> Stormx2 it really takes long, and can't do anything, ntfs can't be fixed by ubuntu
<tovella> koto: check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ferret_0567__> I think I'm gonna start to use Gaim as my IRC client
<kota> is g-aim that good of an irc client?
<pierrelourens> ferret_0567_: that's what i'm using right now
<riotkittie> ferret_0567__: for the love of god, WHY??
<Stormx2> Yashiro: Well what does it check for? ntfs-3g is pretty good with ntfs, and so is ntfstools
<riotkittie> :P
<Stormx2> riotkittie: Seconded
<pierrelourens> can you install xgl w/ parallels?
<Yashiro> Stormx2: ubuntu checks for fragmentation, and tries to fix it X__x
<Stormx2> Yashiro: hah.
<Yashiro> anyone has a good and easy guide to install AiGL and Beryl?
<T-ROK> hi
<tovella> koto: with regard to gaim, there are way too many features to go into, here.  I can say that gaim is the one I use 99 percent of the time.
<T-ROK> damn
<T-ROK> it wont let me register!
<jracico1> Stormx2: ok, i got the plugins and it shows that the songs are playing but there is no sound. do i need to install audio drivers? i just put linux on yesterday and now that i think if it i haven ever heard any sounds out of the speakers yet for anything
<Stormx2> jracico1: By default there is a startup noise. You heard that?
<Yashiro> jraricol: check the audio output of ur player and ur system volume
<kazuka> brb
<przemek> Poland ?
<jracico1> Stormx2: npe
<Stormx2> Yashiro: Whats an ur?
<riotkittie> !pl | przemek
<ubotu> przemek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Stormx2> !pl | przemek
<Yashiro> your = ur
<Yashiro> =p
<riotkittie> i win !
<Stormx2> Damn, you beat me to it.
<Stormx2> <3
<sdac221x> i found this but i think this is jre not jdk  -->  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08      or are they in same directory usually
<Yashiro> anyone has a good and easy guide to install AiGL and Beryl?
<kota> ok so if i use synaptic package manager and download the stuff, will it work or do i need to do further installing?
<kota> :(?
<Yashiro> i have a ATI video card
<jrib> kota: will what work?
<T-ROK> Stormx2: i can't make a new account it auto logs me on with the wrong pass ?!
<jracico1> Stormx2: no i have never heard a startup sound
<kota> Ok, Im in synaptic package manager
<kota> and im downloading gstreamer-fluendo-mp3 decoder or whatever
<kota> so will it install that automatically
<riotkittie> kota:  yea
<kota> or do i need to do some further installing?
<kota> ah.
<kota> :D
<kota> that helps alot, thanks.
<Stormx2> jracico1: Well check your sound volume and stuff. Do you have an icon in your gnome panels (taskbar(s)) that looks like a speaker?
<riotkittie> bbl.
<nothlit> !compiz | Yashiro
<ubotu> Yashiro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jracico1> Stormx2: ya, volume is at max
<nothlit> Yashiro: otherwise theres also wiki.beryl-project.org
<Stormx2> jracico1: Okay. Check here:
<Stormx2> !sound | jracico1
<ubotu> jracico1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Peacekeeper> if there is a package in fiesty that I want, can I just add the lines to my apt sources and install the package in 6.10?
<erUSUL> Peacekeeper: no
<jracico1> Stormx2: ALSA?
<Ervonia> ok
<Peacekeeper> because?
<Ervonia> NOW i can do this - I am T-ROK
<Hacim07> is the ubuntu-desktop pkg necessary to upgrade to edgy?
<Stormx2> jracico1: Its a mixer. Lots of apps send in sound and it mixes it all together and outputs it.
<erUSUL> Hacim07: iirc yes
<erUSUL> !upgrade > Hacim07
<jrib> Peacekeeper: no, at best you can add the deb-src lines and try to rebuild the package
<Yashiro> <nothlit>: i used XGL and Compiz, and it was slow =__=
<erUSUL> Hacim07: check the upgrade notes
<jrib> Peacekeeper: but you shouldn't do this if you don't know what you are doing, you could mess things up
<Hacim07> than thats probably why it failed on my other pc.
<Peacekeeper> gotcha, thanks
<tovella> Hacim07: no i really don't think so.  you can upgrade a server with only text based programs from Dapper to Edgy.
<jracico1> Stormx2: k, now i have sound but i need to have my speakers on max and my volume on max to hear it...in other words its realllly quiet
<Ervonia> Storm i think.....I hope i sent you a PM
<nothlit> Yashiro: the link has the composite managers page
<kota> omfg. :D yay thank you guys.
<nothlit> Yashiro: that doesn't just have xgl and compiz
<kota> I got it to play mp3's
<Yashiro> kk
<Yashiro> ty
<Stormx2> jracico1: Ah okay. Go into that mixer, and go into Edit>Preferences. Show the PCM control. Is it set to really low?
<Hacim07> tovella:but I mean the Desktop.
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me of with installing a keyboard (so i can use the special keys)
<Stormx2> !keyboard | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Ervonia> Stormx2: Did you get my PM's?
<nothlit> Yashiro: i used wiki.beryl-project.org myself, but i think the ubuntu docs are up-to-date
<Stormx2> Ervonia: Oh, yeah. 1 sec
<Ervonia> ok
<jracico1> Stormx2: i cant see a PCM control
<tovella> Hacim07: it really doesn't matter.  the upgrade is performed based on what programs you already have installed
<Stormx2> jracico1: Well, I'm not sure. Enable anything and check its not really low, etc...
<Stormx2> jracico1; What are you using to play sounds at the mo?
<soundray> Cyrus25801: to assign functions to the special keys, xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config are really useful
<Cyrus25801> Stormx2: i have a microsoft keyboard from my windows days. is it possible to use the eg. my favorites "keys"
<padlefot> Cyrus25801: It should be, i remember finding software that did that..
<padlefot> Cyrus25801: try google
<jracico1> Stormx2: rythymbox, i like it more than banshee casue it looks more like itunes
<corrupt> Can anyone tell me how to change my defualt screen resolution to 1280x1024, as it keeps changing back to 1152x768?
<jracico1> Stormx2: better UI imo
<Stormx2> jracico1: Is there a volume control on it, etc?
<Yashiro> nothlit: i wanna be sure it will work, because last time i had an old version of ati driver, i hope it will run smoothly :D
<tovella> Cyrus25801: yes you can use those keys.
<padlefot> corrupt: remove the 1152x*** from xorg.conf
<jracico1> Stormx2: ya, its at full
<Stormx2> jracico1: Just fiddle with the controls in that mixer, k?
<Cyrus25801> tovella: how do i use them
<tovella> give me a moment.
<corrupt> padlefot, how do i open xorg.conf please?
<ryanakca> Stormx2: I burned at 4x... same problem
<Stormx2> Cyrus25801: I don't know... Possibly. Have a look at ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> ryanakca: Eek, really?! Thats very strange.
* ryanakca wonders if it's the cd drive that's messed up
<Yashiro> i have a keybord distribution that make my notebook special keys working :D
<Stormx2> ryanakca: I have 2 cd drives, and my older one won't boot anything and will hardly read.
<Yashiro> *work
<padlefot> corrupt: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* ryanakca takes the PC in to surgery and sticks in one of his old CD drives
<Cyrus25801> thanx all
<corrupt> padlefot, how do i open it in the text editor please, havent figured out how to edit in konsole yet
<Cyrus25801> brb
<NevroPus> how da I make a virtual pc in ubuntu? I want to be able to use windows virtualy in ubuntu
<Cyrus25801> corrupt: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> !xbindkeys | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Hacim07> Yoshima:disable hd check of ntfs didn't help.
<tovella> Cyrus25801: you could install hotkeys.
<ad> Azul
<Cyrus25801> tovella: please explain
<tovella> Cyrus25801: hotkeys is a hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X.
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i dont think i have edgy i have 6.06. so what now
<ubuntu79> I install to driver of ati radeon and
<ubuntu79> vrilutza@VrilutZa:~/Desktop$ fglrxinfodisplay: :0.0  screen: 0OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x TCLOpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)
<soundray> Cyrus25801: wrt xbindkeys, that doesn't make a difference.
<holycow> is it possible to restrict to shh only allowing loggin in to one specific user?
<Xif> I put all the repos on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories , but still get E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<soundray> !info xbindkeys dapper | Cyrus25801
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Xif> why and how do I solve thins?
<Xif> *this
<darre1> im assuming this is a fairly common question. i have a windows xp computer and the drive is ntfs and id like to install ubuntu to try it out..... #1 is it MANDATORY to mess with my partitions to make some space for ubuntu, and.... #2 will ubuntu automatically create a boot option when i restart to enter into either os?
<Stormx2> NevroPus: Check out VMWare
<Stormx2> !vmware | NevroPus
<ubotu> NevroPus: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Cyrus25801> tovella: so the program is hotkeys
<jrib> Xif: what arch are you using?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: thanx will try
<Xif> jrib: i386
<Azul> to solve thins you have to eat
<tovella> Cyrus25801: yes.
<jrib> Xif: sudo apt-get update  and try again
<ubuntu79> need help
<ubuntu79> :(
<Cyrus25801> tovella: thanx will try that
<Azul> azureus keeps crashing when i exit, what's the issue
<darre1> azureus blows, maybe update your java vm?
<Xif> jrib: still no go
<soundray> ubuntu79: ask a question
<sacater> i understand that with linux, sometimes and ethenet port can dissapear of the face of teh earth, this happend with me, but i fixed it by doing a startup in recovery mode
<NevroPus> thanks;)
<Yashiro> <Azul>: i have the same problem, it crushes when i close option tab or the main window
<Stormx2> darre1: Good questions. 1) To try ubuntu, you can use the live CD. If you boot into it it won't touch your files or anything.
<jrib> Xif: pastebin your current sources.list, and output from:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu79> I install ati radeon driver and not accelerate
<darre1> yea no the live cd idea is out storm, i want to actually get it onto the drive to do some real work
<Azul> it didn't crash when i was on 6.06
<Xif> jrib: k, sec
<ubuntu79> fglrxinfodisplay: :0.0  screen: 0OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x TCL
<ubuntu79> :(
<darre1> really dig my hands in
<Moniker42> i used the vista live cd to format the existing ubuntu partition, windows xp was already installed on another partition
<Moniker42> and now i can't start windows xp
<tat> vista live cd?
<ubuntu79> Section "Device"        Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] "        Driver          "fglrx"        BusID           "PCI:2:0:0"
<tovella> Cyrus25801: wait...
<jrib> !windows | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Stormx2> darre1: 2) You *can* run ubuntu from a FAT/NTFS partition, but it is by no means standard and isn't a very good idea. 'messing' with your partitions is safe, as long as you take the correct precautions etc.
<ubuntu79> ho it's a probleme
<soundray> ubuntu79: have you done something to load the fglrx module, for example a reboot?
<ubuntu79> ?
<Azul> Moniker42: try ##windows
<ubuntu79> yep
<Stormx2> Moniker42: You using GRUB?
<ubuntu79> this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197471&highlight=libGL.so.1.2
<Moniker42> Stormx2, yea
<soundray> ubuntu79: and is the fglrx module loaded?
<Stormx2> Moniker42: Does XP show up in the list?
<tovella> Cyrus25801: sorry, i'm playing with beta software, and there are some things that are different.  Had to figure out some of the differences.
<Yashiro> ubuntu79: i had to manually configure my ati drivers
<ubuntu79> yep
<soundray> ubuntu79: how did you check?
<darre1> Stormx2: okay so you CAN run ubuntu on ntfs just to give it a go? if i install to my windows drive will it put in a boot option for xp as well as ubuntu? im assuming it will but i wouldnt like to find out later that it ignores xp and boots right into ubuntu without questioning
<ubuntu79> fglrxinfo
<birgi> hi everybody, is there a way to install ubuntu 6.10 from a flash disk???
<Stormx2> Moniker42: What? You can't run ubuntu on top of windows unless you run it in a virtual machine.
<Stormx2> Bah
<Stormx2> I meant darre1
<Xif> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/335957
<tovella> Cyrus25801: gnome comes with thing to set up keyboard shortcuts.  it should already be installed on your computer.
<Moniker42> Stormx2, i get grub error 22. it doesn't load at all. it's not this computer i'm talking about
<darre1> no not on top of... im just saying
<darre1> right now: i have c:\windows
<Stormx2> darre1: The usual method is to download and burn an iso image, then reboot into ubuntu.
<darre1> and id probably instlal ubuntu to that same drive
<eleazar123> hey guys, everytime i install ubuntu grub is configured incorrectly and i have to spend a lot of time manually configuring it, i'm about to install ubuntu now, is there anyway for me to figure out which drive grub should be installed on?
<Cyrus25801> tovella: what is it called
<darre1> yea im actually having problems with that
<darre1> and i dont know why
<darre1> my boot from cd didnt work
<Stormx2> darre1: Okay. But you understand that its hard to install into the same *partition*, yeah? (thats called C:\ under windows)
<Hacim07> anybody have an idea on why edgy won't restart
<Stormx2> darre1: What was the error?
<ubuntu79> fglrxinfo
<Stormx2> Hacim07: Not unless you flesh out some detail.
<tovella> Cyrus25801: don't know, but from the panel, you should find it under System > Preferences, or System > Administration.
<ubuntu79> soundray
<ubuntu79> idee?
<Stormx2> ubuntu79: Please stop saying that. If you want to run the command, you need to open a terminal
<Hacim07> Stormx2:well I don't no what to say it doesn't give any error msgs.
<soundray> ubuntu79: still trying to load your forums link -- Server not found
<darre1> i cant remember now, but i get the  boot option and select livecd/install and it starts to load the kernel, but then stops and says error, and forces me to click reboot. furthermore, in windows xp... that same 6.10 cd doesnt load the kmelon app and basically does nothing
<Stormx2> Hacim07: It just boots into windows? You need to change your boot order.
<darre1> i couldnt figure out whether its a cd or cdrom issue
<Cyrus25801> tovella: i already have played with that but cant seem to asign some keys
<Xif> Anyone has any idea why apt can't find flashplugin-nonfree when the non-free repo is in sources list? -> http://pastebin.ca/335957
<Polibio> 5 minutes without power
<Polibio> turn off the lights
<phaedra> darre1,  Have you tried the alternate install cd?
<darre1> no
<Stormx2> Hacim07: If it doesn't try to boot, then you need to change the boot order. When your computer boots, enter your BIOS (I have to tap DEL on my PC). Change your first boot device to CD, and your second boot device to whatever your first one was
<tovella> Cyrus25801:  ...ah... wish i'd known that.
<soundray> ubuntu79: got some trouble of my own - machine hasn't been right since I suspended & woke it up again
<darre1> im unaware of it
<Yashiro> ubuntu79: look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3717/
<Cyrus25801> tovella: sorry
<Stormx2> phaedra: Thats not the problem
<Hacim07> grub boots into ubuntu by defualt.edgy just fails to ever shutdown.
<tovella> Cyrus25801: try hotkeys, then.
<padlefot> nice move, italy..
<padlefot> :-)
<jrib> Xif: well taht's quite strange... you are positive this is i386?  Does dpkg-architecture confirm?
<soundray> ubuntu79: have to reboot -- will be back (I hope)
<darre1> i was thinking about just killing the xp drive and trying to maybe do it over using PXE or something but thats complicated. the computer has no usb boot option either. its a 7 year old laptop
<darre1> i dunno. maybe ill just try burining another edgy
<darre1> =-\
<Xif> jrib: dpkg-architecture: command not found
<Stormx2> darre1: Wait, hold on
<darre1> holding
<eleazar123> can anybody help me with grub?
<Stormx2> darre1: Does the disk spin up when it gets to the stage Windows XP normally starts at?
<rogue780> when I try to login I get the following error: "User's $HoME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." I've already tried chmod 644 and chown. can someone help me please?
<Pio> is it possible to use edgy w/ upstart and a dapper kernel?
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Not unless you tell us the problem...
<darre1> hang on ill do it now storm and tell you exactly the error i get IN windowsxp when the 6.10 disk goes in....
<eleazar123> Stormx2 i did, but nobody replied :(
<nothlit> Pio: why do you need to use a dapper kernel?
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Ah. Well ask again, please (hit the up arrow if you use X-Chat)
<Pio> nothlit, edgy's kernel has a unpatched bug that prevents me from being able to use with with my motherboard
<sdac221x> hi.  i am trying to set the class path and i get the following error:  "export CLASSPATH=/usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/jsp-api.jar;/usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/servlet-api.jar" ... any ideas ?
<eleazar123> hey guys, everytime i install ubuntu grub is configured incorrectly and i have to spend a lot of time manually configuring it, i'm about to install ubuntu now, is there anyway for me to figure out which drive grub should be installed on? i think it might be b/c all of my drives are sata
<jrib> Xif: does  'apt-cache policy wine' work?
<nothlit> !kernel | Pio
<ubotu> Pio: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Pio> nothlit, are you saying i should just compile my own?
<Xif> jrib: nope :(
<padlefot> lapskaus rocks
<Stormx2> eleazar123: How exactly does it misconfigure, what does it do? Prehaps back up your menu.list?
<Xif> If I mistakenly installed the AMD64 I'm going to kill someone.
<Stormx2> Hahaha
<NET||abuse> hmm, on ati.com the fglrx driver is 8.32 but the version listed xorg-driver-fglrx is only 7.1.0-8.28.8
<Stormx2> Uh-oh spaghetti-oh
<padlefot> killall
<padlefot> while you're at it
<jrib> How can Xif check if he is running i386 or amd64?
<nothlit> Pio: hmm, usplash might work since its userspace only
<NET||abuse> so it's 8.28, still 4 revisions behind ati.com
<darre1> Stormx2: i cant even get the disc to load in xp right now. either its a bad disc or its a drive issue i guess
<Mr> Hey guys I have run into a massive problem with my version of ubunut (on winblows right now) anyway my xserver crashed and i cant find anyting to help me get it back..i have very important files on the comp and i cant lose them please help
<rogue780> when I try to login I get the following error: "User's $HoME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." I've already tried chmod 644 and chown. can someone help me please?
<darre1> this computer is finnicky i guess. it works on others
<Stormx2> jrib: I don't think amd64 would even boot on an i386
<nothlit> Pio: you could try the dapper kernel, but why wouldn't you just fix the bug
<Stormx2> darre1: Thats odd. You can't see its contents?
<padlefot> Mr: back them up using the terminal
<darre1> no
<darre1> i cant
<jrib> Xif: do you have a 64bit processor?
<Xif> Stormx2: my arch is amd64, but I (planned?) to install the i386 version.
<Xif> jrib: yeah, I do.
<Mr> padlefot: can i put them on a thumb drive?
<jrib> Xif: what does uname -a  say
<Pio> yeah.. good point.. my problem is the system im working on has no OS at all right now, so i can't build the kernel without an OS, I can't install an OS without the kernel
<darre1> ill just burn another if i can find a cdr and that will probably be the real test.
<Stormx2> Xif: Ah, that should be fine...
<darre1> anyway thanks Stormx2
<Stormx2> darre1: Wait, verify the iso first
<Xif> jrib: 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:50:54 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<darre1> okay how
* Xif kills
<Stormx2> darre1: Don't waste CDs.
<Stormx2> !verify | darre1
<ubotu> darre1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<padlefot> Mr: that should work
<jracico1> who knows anything about programming in C code?
<jrib> jracico1: /join ##c
<Mr> padlefot: how would I go about doing that? Sorry bit of a linux newb >.<
<Stormx2> jracico1: The people in ##c?
<jracico1> thanks
<darre1> Stormx2:  quick question, this verifys the DOWNLOADED iso, or the actual burned cd
<padlefot> Mr, if by thumb drive you mean a USB stick or something similar?
<nothlit> Pio: you could use the feisty kernel :P or build it from the livecd
<Mr> yes usb stick
<Xif> I can't believe I installed the AMD64 version
<Stormx2> darre1: The downloaded ISO
<Cyrus25801> tovella: i found another program keytouch. but when i try to install (i run this command:  sudo apt-get install keytouch) but it tells me the package couldn't be found. found link on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch?highlight=%28keytouch%29
<darre1> hmm okay thats long gone unfortunately
<padlefot> Mr: it automaticly mounts in /media/DEVICENAME
<Stormx2> Oh?
<Stormx2> darre1: Well if you have a bad CD, you can't really do anything without the ISO...
<Mr> padlefot: okay so what would I type to move the files from /var/www/ to /media/KINGSTON/ ?
<padlefot> Mr: then you can use cp -R /diryouwanttobackup /media/DEVICENAME
<darre1> theres no cd md5
<Stormx2> darre1: Does the disk spin up when it gets to the stage Windows XP normally starts at?
<Mr> padlegot: haha thanks
<darre1> are you asking on boot?
<MajorPayne> What packages do I need to install to play mp3's with Amarok in Kubuntu?
<Stormx2> darre1: yeah
<skreww> what was that beryl channel someone posted in here earlier?
<padlefot> Mr: cp -R /var/www /media/KINGSTON
<darre1> on boot i get the ubuntu load
<Stormx2> !mp3 | MajorPayne
<darre1> install/livecd etc + options
<jrib> !beryl | skreww
<ubotu> MajorPayne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> skreww: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rogue780> when I try to login I get the following error: "User's $HoME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." I've already tried chmod 644 and chown. can someone help me please?
<skreww> excellent
<Stormx2> darre1: What? I thought you never got that far!
<jrib> skreww: also, #beryl
<tovella> Cyrus25801: what about the hotkeys program?
<Xif> ... Is there any way to install Flash on a AMD64 Dapper?
<jrib> !flash | Xif
<ubotu> Xif: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Xif: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Stormx2> Xif: Not really :(
<darre1> no i did, i said then i hit enter to livecd/install and it starts loading the kernel and then stops
<darre1> remember?
<sdac221x> MajorPayne:   This is all i did  -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/multimedia.html
<Stormx2> darre1: No. But in that case, sounds like a bad iso or burn. Either way, you need the iso.
<erUSUL> Xif: 32bit chroot envoirment with firefox and flash
<sdac221x> MajorPayne:   make sure you enable extra reposits also
<erUSUL> ??
<darre1> k. i think i got the iso from bittorrent so ill try a .edu ftp next time
<MajorPayne> Thanks.
<Mr> padlefot: im trying to find the device name but apparently the one that shows up on windows is differen form linux
<Xif> erUSUL: I'd rather slow death, thanks.
<Xif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-98b1256d439424a09530598e479392d879837665
<Cyrus25801> tovella: with this program i can select the keyboard and install the keys auto. if i understand correctly
* Xif sighs
<darre1> and ill be sure to md5 it before i burn Stormx2
<darre1> ;)
<Stormx2> darre1: bittorrent should deliver it correctly, but meh. verify it anyway, once you get it...
<Stormx2> Okay
<Stormx2> And
<Stormx2> Burn it slow, k? Below 10x
<darre1> okay?
<darre1> that matters?
<Stormx2> Can do.
<darre1> does it matter if i burn it to a dvd or cdr?
<tovella> Cyrus25801: use whichever you feel more comfortable with.
<darre1> or what mode?
<Stormx2> The faster you burn something, the higher the chance of a bad burn
<eleazar123> Stormx2, when i install ubuntu and then reboot grub gives an error (typically Error 22 i think) and then i have to reboot the livecd and figure out why i'm getting that error, and typically after error 22 is fixed i get Error 17 :( it's always after a fresh install of Ubuntu :\
<darre1> i see
<Sixer> Hi. Anyone know what comes after "Loading RAID monitoring" during boot on ubuntu dapper server? It hangs after this point.
<Hacim07> Ok got there were I had to update init script pkg from the cd. why doesn't the upgrade do this for you?
<Stormx2> darre1: Depends which version you download.... you can burn the DVD v on a DVD, The CD version on a CD, or the CD version on a DVD.
<alecjw> darre1, the fater you burn it, them ore the writing laser for the cd has to move, so the hihgher the chance is of an error
<tovella> i've been up since 6AM and still haven't eaten.  i'm starving - gotta go.
<Cyrus25801> tovella: will try this and if it doesn't work i will try hot keys. thank you very much for the help
<darre1> right that makes sense
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Eeek...
<Stormx2> eleazar123: You got some strange disk setup?
<darre1> is there a special mode i should use as well?
<Mr> padlefot: apparently its not picking up my usb drive, although when i 'dir' in teh media folder i get "cdrom cdrom0 cdrom1 floppy floppy0"
<darre1> mode1
<darre1> 2xa?
<Pooky> can anyone recommend a decent svn gui?
<sdac221x> hi.  i am trying to set the class path by typing "export CLASSPATH=/usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/jsp-api.jar;/usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/servlet-api.jar" ... but i get the following error on shell startup --> "bash: /usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/servlet-api.jar: Permission denied"->
<tonyyarusso> Pooky: gnome-terminal?  ;)
<eleazar123> Stormx2, not really, all sata, it did it when i had a few ide drives mixed with sata (i always install ubuntu on my sata drives)
<Stormx2> darre1: Bah, don't think so... Check out !install for a good app to write isos
<sdac221x> I tried sudo export but same error...
<eleazar123> Stormx2, i guess my main question is how do i figure out which drive i should have the installer install ubuntu onto
<jrib> sdac221x: what do you expect that command to do?
<Stormx2> darre1: Whichever you want it to install onto, surely?
<Dalorin> oh yes.
<Stormx2> Wait
<Dalorin> it's n00b time.
<Stormx2> THat was for eleazar123
<Dalorin> hi all!
<Stormx2> Yo.
* Xif desperately installs gnash
<darre1> hehe Stormx2 ill get out of your hair
<sdac221x> jrib:  to set the CLASSPATH variable... i got instructions from a guide on installing tomcat
<darre1> thanks for taking the time with me
<tonyyarusso> !burn | darre1, Stormx2
<ubotu> darre1, Stormx2: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<darre1> :)
<Pooky> tonyyarusso: hehe.
<Dalorin> Xif: firefox crash issues perchance?
<Stormx2> darre1: No prob.
<jrib> sdac221x: what do you expect the part after the ; to do
<ubuntu34> fglrxinfoXlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".display: :0.0  screen: 0OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.orgOpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX IndirectOpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<erUSUL> sdac221x:  CLASSPATH=CLASSPATH:/usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/ <<<<
<ubuntu34> need help
<ubuntu34> how to chenge ati radeon
<Mr> padlefot?
<rogue780> when I try to login I get the following error: "User's $HoME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." I've already tried chmod 644 and chown. can someone help me please?
<Stormx2> Im off for a bit. Gonna make some toast or something.
<eleazar123> stormx2, but how do i figure out which drive i want it to install onto? it's defaulting to hd0, but when i partitioned the drives it said all of them were (0,0,0) so i have no idea which drive it's installing onto (i know which drive, i just don't know the hdx,x numbers)
<Xif> Dalorin: no, I somehow managed to install the amd64 Dapper instead of the i386
<Stormx2> eleazar123: That sounds like the windows numbering of drives. How many do you have? 3?
<eleazar123> 6
<Stormx2> SIX?!
<Xif> So no flash for me
<eleazar123> stormx2 lol yes
<sdac221x> jrib:  i expect the class path to point to these two files separeted by ;
<Stormx2> eleazar123: In the installer just go into "custom" or whatever it is or "manually edit partition table". That'll tell ya.
<epp_b> Is there a complete list of supported/compatible hardware for Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> !hardware | epp_b
<ubotu> epp_b: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Stormx2> brb
<eleazar123> stormx2, ah ok, and i want to install grub onto the same drive as ubuntu, yes?
<epp_b> thanks, ubotu
<padlefot> MR, sorry what?
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Probably. And please, use partition.
<alecjw> epp_b, ubotu is just a bot. don't talk to it or it will get angry with you :D
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Drive is a bit misleading...
<epp_b> exit
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<epp_b> oops, never mind
<Xif> ...and naturally, gnash is of no use.
<ubotu> Yum!
<jrib> sdac221x: are you positive paths are seperated by ";" and not ":"?  You need quotes around everything because ; means it's the end of the command, start a new one.  So it tries to run the thing after the ";"
<pouff> :O
<eleazar123> stormx2, not sure what you mean, i have 6 drives, but i appreciate your help :)
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Are all your drives unpartitioned, etc?
<epp_b> lol, I didn't know that (first time here)
<epp_b> very funny (very clever, too!)
<eleazar123> Stormx2, no, only the drive i'm trying to install ubuntu onto
<jrib> sdac221x: by everything I mean FOO=cheese;cake should be FOO="cheese;cake", but afaik a ":" is usually used, not a ";"
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<rogue780> when I try to login I get the following error: "User's $HoME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users." I've already tried chmod 644 and chown. can someone help me please?
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Well, on the installer, go to "manually edit the partition table". Theres a dropdown list of drives. Find the one you want to install on, make the partions, and voila!
<Stormx2> rogue780: Make a topic on ubuntuforums.org / run a search
<eleazar123> stormx2, well thats what i did on all previous installations, i manually created the partitions and then installed, but grub still was entirely screwed up :(
<erUSUL> rogue780: have you checked the permision of your home dir?
<Stormx2> eleazar123: Can you wait 20 minutes? I really must eat, I haven't eaten in 24 hours...
<eleazar123> stormx2, lol yes :) i appreciate your help, i'll continue to work on it
<rogue780> erUSUL, yes
<Nielssonnich> hi
<sdac221x> jrib:  yes the guide says ";".  maybe its a mistake..   erUSUL mentioned " CLASSPATH=CLASSPATH:/usr/share/tomcat5.5/common/lib/" ... i guess that would have the desired effect since both files are in this directory
<AJIEXA> Hi all!!! can sombody help me to find a program for manage my CD,DVD .. program like "Gwhere" ?????????
<ubu_> #linuxportalen.se
<pbureau> AJIEXA, check http://www.freshmeat.net
<jrib> sdac221x: find out if it's ":" or ";".  You probably want $CLASSPATH after the "=" isntead
<AJIEXA> pbureau: ok thx I'l see it but may be sombody have IMHO
<pbureau> AJIEXA,  sure but... kinda wrong channel to ask.... but be my guest and wait and see
<chris_shafto> Is there anyway of making linux be able to handle mms:// urls? Please?
<jrib> chris_shafto: mplayer works fine for me
<jrib> chris_shafto: with w32codecs
<erUSUL> rogue780: are them like this? drwxr-xr-x ?? and also chown <youruser>:users .dmrc (mine is -rw------- 1 myuser myuser 26 2004-10-11 15:59 .dmrc) chmod 600 .dmrc
<chris_shafto> jrib, thanks pal
<Cyrus25801> tov
<rogue780> erUSUL, eh...it is drwxrwxrwx
<chris_shafto> jrib, where do i get the w32 codecs from?
<Lice> whats the file managern called?
<rogue780> chris_shafto, visit ubuntuguide.com or org...one of those. it has everything you need
<chris_shafto> got um nvm but thanks
<austa> dont use easyubuntu it has a virus
<erUSUL> rogue780: there you are you have not checked the perms of your home dir.... the problem was between the chair and the monitor ;)
<chris_shafto> What application is likely to conflict with mplayer?
<Cyrus25801> if anyone ever needs to install extra keys for their multimedia keyboard us keytouch (it's brilliant) http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/about.php
<austa> totem or xine
<pbureau> austa, a virus ? on linux?
<rogue780> erUSUL, that's usually the problem. I'm taking a longer time to adapt to linux than I thought I would...how do I change the permissions to drwxr-xr-x?
<ikonia> chris_shafto: what do you mena onflict
<ikonia> conflict
<austa> pbureau: yes it wrote monkey.b to my bootsector
<ikonia> rogue780: man chmod
<spx2> if wget tries to recursively download a page it wont download the pages who have relative url's like URL=/blah/blabla/bla.jpg  , what can i do about that /
<spx2> ?
<chris_shafto> ikonia, I try to install Mplayer through add/remove yet everytime i tick it i get :
<chris_shafto> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'mplayer' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<chris_shafto> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<ikonia> switch to advane mode
<pbureau> austa, humm isnt monkey.b a windows virus ?
<chris_shafto> ikonia, how?
<Cyrus25801> if anyone ever needs to install extra keys for their multimedia keyboard us keytouch (it's brilliant) http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/about.php
<austa> no it's a boot sector virus asshole
<ikonia> Cyrus25801: we saw you the first time - thanks
<ikonia> austa: watch you mouth please, thats uncalled for
<chris_shafto> ikonia, isnt advance mode basically Synaptic?
<pbureau> austa,  I am asking a valid question no need to get nasty here, I am only asking honest questions
<austa> ikonia: sorry sorry, i felt i was being provoked
* ikonia respects pbureau
<rogue780> ikonia, yeah. it makes no sense to me
<ikonia> austa: not i nthe slightest
<pierrelourens> This is probably a dumb question, but when doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, how do you actually select/deselect  the resolution options?
<Cyrus25801> ikonia: I just appreciate it when ppl acknowledge me. thanx
<austa> pierrelourens: use the spacebar
<chris_shafto> ikonia, isnt advance mode basically Synaptic?
<pbureau> austa, do you have dual boot ? I am asking because I did  not think that on a linux only system a virus could get in.
<pierrelourens> austa: lol. thanks :)
<ikonia> chris_shafto: no idea I don't use add/remove
<austa> pbureau: brb need to format
<rogue780> chris_shafto, a virus can get into any system. even linux, but since most viruses are designed to attack windows they can't do anything to linux, but they can to any windows computer that has access to the infected file
<spx2> if wget tries to recursively download a page it wont download the pages who have relative url's like URL=/blah/blabla/bla.jpg  , what can i do about that ?
<fileb> join #karlsruhe
<ikonia> spx2: check your options, wget doesn't do recursive links by default
<jedidiahcunningh> Anyone familier with converting 10-bit two's compliment hex to decimal
<ikonia> ooh right you want it to do that
<timo> dose any ones gaim close by itself ?
<spx2> ikonia, i already checked my options, im using -r
<yomm> spx b careful that you don't dl the whole internet :)
<ikonia> spx2: man wget for the recursive and follow links options
<jedidiahcunningh> timo, no works fine for me
<ikonia> and the recursion level
<spx2> yomm, im limiting with --level=2
<spx2> ikonia, i already did that
<ignus> hi, does anyone know what would cause the gnome volume manager _not_ to use ntfs-3g or is there a way to force it to?
<timo> this hole linux thing is starting to do my head in
<ikonia> spx2: maybe the pages are built in a strange way
<tecta> could someone please help me out? i can't get my wireless connection working with Ubuntu
<ignus> does anyone know how to force gnome volume manager to use ntfs-3g???
<SmAcKaSs> Ok so Ubuntu will not boot
<krzysiek> #linuxdlaszkol
<ikonia> ignus: not sure thats possible
<tecta> ikonia, do you have any idea?
<SmAcKaSs> Just did install from external hard drive enclosure on my laptop and through it into my desktop. i get a very scarey error
<ikonia> tecta: about what ?
<dr_evil> does ubuntu support SATA hotplug? how do I enable it?
<tecta> ikonia, why my wireless connection isn't working
<Commander-Crowe> I screwed up my sources.list, can someone pastebin theres for me please?
<spx2> ikonia, so you agree you have no ideea ?
<ikonia> dr_evil: thats not a software option - thats hardware
<ignus> ikonia: im pretty sure it is, just not sure how to do it :(
<ikonia> tecta: not a clue as you've given me no information
<tecta> ikonia, well i put in the correct information in the properties after selecting wireless network, but it shows it has eth1 not ath0?
<ferret_0567__> I really hate Ubuntu 6.10's tendency to swap memory to the HD
<ikonia> tecta: thats fine
<tsoler> hello
<ikonia> ferret_0567__: thanks for sharing that
<tecta> ikonia, well i put in the information, and it doesn't connect
<ferret_0567__> It feels not that much better than Winblows to me
<SmAcKaSs> lol
<ikonia> tecta: no idea
<tsoler> ive just installed apache on ubuntu
<spx2> tecta, ikonia is only going to tell you to read manual , that you can do alone without asking him/her , he doesnt even know what he/she 's talking about
<sjm___> hello, I'm having trouble installing 6.10 desktop.
<tsoler> anyone willing to help?
<cheetah> sjm___, what problems?
<ikonia> spx2: pardon ?
<tecta> spx2, i've read the manual and did everything it said
<tsoler> need to open the port 8080
<ikonia> spx2: I think you'll find I'm pretty fine with what i'm talking about
<Xif> how do I get a list of all currently installed packages with *foo* in their name?
<ikonia> tsoler: why did you open 8080 for apache ?
<ferret_0567__> ikonia, did you get a File Transfer request?
<ikonia> Xif: dpkg -l | grep named
<tsoler> need to  install geoserver
<ikonia> ferret_0567__: no
<ikonia> ferret_0567__: I don't want a file thanks
<SmAcKaSs> Ubuntu 6.10 freezing on boot. someone want to talk about it?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: what point of boot
<ferret_0567__> It's of GNOME System Monitor
<ikonia> ferret_0567__: I don't want that thanks
<tsoler> ikonia: how do iopen the ports on apache?
<ikonia> tsoler: you don't open ports on apache - apache is a web server, not a firewall
<SmAcKaSs> the loading screen -- then in recovery mode at the usb loading it takes forever and then tells me: ALERT (let me get the error back on my screen)
<cikas> is any player in ubuntu witch alllow mp4?
<mindstate> having some trouble upgrading jre to 1.5 on Edgy any help
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: give me the exact error please
<sjm___> On installation (6.10) I try the manually partition option and when presented with the options for mount points set everything  like I want, but  it comes back with "No root file system" (when I do have it set).  Any ideas?
<cikas> something like xmms
<ikonia> cikas: most do if you install the correct codec pakage
<tsoler> ikonia:" oops. ok so what do i have to do to let them open?
<Ranbee_> hi, can anyone help me with irssi? i lost my config file. i just want to ask how to hilight a whole sentence when my nick is mentioned?
<SmAcKaSs> it says "Done." and then this Alert error (which i will give you in one second) the it give me the infamous "Can't access tty; job control turned off" error....
<cikas> xmms it doesnt
<rly> I installed ubunntu this afternoon and I can't seem to get gaim working now
<Xif> ikonia: thanks, and is there a way to remove all these packagaes?
<SmAcKaSs> Ikonia ^
<ikonia> tsoler: well on ubuntu it doesn't ship with a firewall - most probably its on your routers
<cheetah> sjm___, are you setting a partition to mount "/" ?
<cikas> ikonia
<tecta> IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"netgear"
<tecta>  in iwconfig
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs:  ok
<cikas> what should i do?
<tecta> but in the setting i put ESSID to netgear
<ikonia> Xif: do a while loop and apt-remove them
<Moniker42> how do i change my name in xchat?
<ikonia> cikas: sorry I missed your question
<Moniker42> how do i change my name in xchat?
<ikonia> Moniker42: /nick $name
<sjm___> cheetah, yes, but not the one the installer first chose.  I even checked it for reformat, too.
<Moniker42> thanks
<ikonia> Moniker42: only ask once please
<cikas> how i congigure xmms to play mp4
<erUSUL> Ranbee_: /help highlight
<Lice> !autostart
<tsoler> ikonia: so it propably might be open right? I mean maybe geoserver isnt running
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<mindstate> having some trouble upgrading jre to 1.5 on Edgy any help?
<ikonia> cikas: get the correct codec and xmms will play them, search the iwki for restricted formats
<cheetah> sjm___, why not try the automatic partitioner?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: it gets past the usbs.... "Begin: Waiting for root system... ..."
<Moniker42> ikonia, was an accident
<ikonia> tsoler: possibly, apache listens on port 80 by default
<cikas> codec of what?
<Ranbee_> erUSUL: thanks, i'll have a look.
<ikonia> cikas: codec for mp4 support
<ferret_0567__> My "User Memory" is: about 194 MiB of 503.7 MiB and my "Used Swap" is: 80.2 MiB of 180.4 MiB
<Moniker42> pressed up and sent it, thought it would work from the other channel...
<cikas> i dont know any codec for it
<Moniker42> by the way it didn't work
<willys_fueguino> !mp4
<erUSUL> Ranbee_: something like /highlight -nick mynick
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> Moniker42: thats how its done
<ferret_0567__> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<mindstate> !jre
<willys_fueguino> !mp4 | ikonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ikonia: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sjm___> cheetah, because I already have stuff on the disk I want to save.  I set up everything with fdisk and mkfs behind the scene and gparted recognizes this, but the "prepare mount points" doesn't work.
<ferret_0567__> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ikonia> willys_fueguino: I know about mp4 thanks
<cikas> what codec is for mp4?
<willys_fueguino> :-)
<ikonia> cikas: you've just been sent a link
<mindstate> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<willys_fueguino> cikas: look up ;-)
<cheetah> sjm___, sorry I can't help with this - I never had a problem manually partitioning.
<selmanj> Ok, so I've got my exchange account working with Evolution.  I can subscribe to public folders... but I can't list any of the subfolders!   The folder I want to subscribe to is in "Central Email Services" -> "My Department", but there is no way to list "My Department"
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: "Begin: Waiting for root system... ..." --seems stuck there.
<sjm___> cheetah, thanks anyway, have a good day!
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: thats not a real error surly - begin waiting for root system ?"
<ferret_0567__> Oh, I can add more swap, cool
<eleazar123> anybody know a command to list all of the current hd's in the computer?
<ferret_0567__> Without a reformat...
<Ranbee_> thanks erUSUL it took me about a week to find out last time. it's really simple, but i don't know what it is
<ikonia> eleazar123: iostat en (if gnu iostat supports it)
<andre> hello
<ferret_0567__> I knew that I could create a filesystem inside a file but I never thought about swap space inside a file...
<eleazar123> ikonia, command no found :( i'm in the ubuntu livecd atm
<ikonia> ferret_0567__: we know this and don't need a commentry thanks
<eleazar123> *not
<ikonia> eleazar123: ahhh just launch gparted
<willys_fueguino> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: Ok yeah sorry, error just now came up "/dev/sda2 does not exist. dropping to shell" -- might it have something to do with the fact that i installed on USB external Hard disk enclosure, and then dropped it into the desktop??
<andre>  would anybody know of a linux dvd burner that can burn movies converted from dvd shrink
<willys_fueguino> anyones know how to fix the 3gps sound??
<tsoler> ikonia: how can i run a *sh program?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: ok - thats explained it
<erUSUL> Ranbee: no problem
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: you can't do that
<ikonia> tsoler: sh $program
<eleazar123> ikonia, ah i should've been more specific, i need to know the (hdx,x) info for each drive, i know the drive i want is /dev/sdd/ but i have no idea which # of drive it is :\
<ferret_0567__> Why does Ubuntu 6.10 seem more "swappy" than FC6?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i should be able to.
<pv2b> ferret_0567__: maybe there's more stuff loaded into RAM?
<kurumin> ei
<Bug2000> My lan is working, yet I don't have access to the internet from Ubuntu.
<kurumin> algem pode me ajudar
<ikonia> ferret_0567__: different kernel parameters ?
<kurumin> ?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: no you can't
<kurumin> you are abla portu ?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: you can change the install to a another drive, but you can't just copy it across - you have to do other things
<ferret_0567__> Just a sec...
<kurumin> ?
<willys_fueguino> ikonia: Do you know anything of how to fix 3gp sound issues??
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: so there is still hope with this install? what do i have to do?
<ikonia> eleazar123: can you explain that again
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: you need to boot from the live cd - mount the install on the DISK (not usb) change fstab and menu.lst to point to the correct hard disk names
<ikonia> willys_fueguino: sorry I don't
<gareth0> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu, the mouse freezes after a minute or so every time :<
<eleazar123> ikonia, sure, whenever i install ubuntu it screws up the grub installation, i'm about to install ubuntu now, and i'm trying to avoid it autoconfiguring grub wrong, it's going to install grub on hd0, but i think that is the incorrect drive, so i need to figure out which drive (hd#,#) that i'm installing ubuntu onto. hopefully all that makes sense
<ikonia> willys_fueguino: I've never even heard about it
<ikonia> eleazar123: ahh ok - two tips I can offer here
<Bug2000> Did I just got ignored?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: even if i'm using my laptop to install the system and then putting that harddrive into my desktop?
<ikonia> whoooa you can't do that
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: sorry - thats not going to work
<soundray> I need a bit of networking advice: I use a wireless interface for WAN, and I want to add a temporary wired connection. How do I make it so that setting up the wired one does not create a default route?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i was informed it would, but i guess not.
<ikonia> eleazar123: first tip - check your /boot/grub/device.map - see if it has static mappings
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: no it won't
<Bug2000> Q: My lan is working, yet I don't have access to the internet from Ubuntu.
<willys_fueguino> ikonia: 3gp is the cell phones video format, it can be played with ffmpeg and another players, but there's a sound issue with them and the only thing you can do is watch video without sounds... so I'm loking for a fix (just giving you some tips on 3gp) ;-)
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i need to get it installed but i can't get the USB flash stick to mount as the cdrom, and i have no cdrom that works in the desktop
<derxob> Bug2000: check your DNS ? /etc/resolve.conf
<ikonia> eleazar123: the other is tough to get across - but in the grub shell if you do something like root(hd0,0press-tab) it will sho you all the stuff on hd0,0 then you know its the right partition
<mikejanssen> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i thought about PXE, but i'm kinda lost there. if i could get someone to help me with that i would be up for it
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: you can't use a usb stick as a cdrom - installing from usb is a different trick
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: I've told you that before
<eleazar123> ikonia, ah, i think that 2nd tip is what i need :) since i haven't installed ubuntu yet, i don't have a /boot/grub/device.map, or unless you mean something that was created with the livecd, i'll try that second tip now tho :)
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i read the wiki on USB. with dapper and edgy
<Bug2000> derxob, It doesn't have the 'e' in the name and has my router listed.
<ikonia> eleazar123: second tip is what you want
<mikejanssen> how do i make a zip/tar file inubuntu
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: it just doesn't work like that
<lupine_85> tar -cf <filename> <files-to-put-in>
<ikonia> mikejanssen: man zip or man tar
<lupine_85> or use file-roller
<DaveR> hi, i am trying to install xubuntu but get this error: "Warning: couldn't download package ifupdown".  what does this mean?
<alecjw> mikejanssen, right click on it cand click on add to archuive
* soundray imagines that this cannot be too difficult...
<lupine_85> (which is GUI :p)
<derxob> Bug2000: try adding a real DNS server, in case your router is not supplying DNS.  eg. 4.2.2.2 should work as a DNS server
<Commander-Crowe> Hi! I'm running sudo apt-get update, but it won't download the repo list because it doesn't connect to my internet, but rather localhost. what doI do to change this?
<soundray> I use a wireless interface for internet, and I want to add a temporary wired connection. How do I make it so that setting up the wired one does not create a default route?
<mikejanssen> 'create archive' right before my eyes
<mikejanssen> heh
<ikonia> Commander-Crowe: your not running a repo on your localhost
<mikejanssen> but
<mikejanssen> that makes it a tar.gz file
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: are you saying that the wiki is false? its just not possible with usb? (reguardless i need a method to install)
<mikejanssen> can a windows user open that?
<eleazar123> ikonia, in the grub shell when i type root(dh0,press-tab it just goes to the next line and doesn't list anything :\
<alecjw> mikejanssen, you can select the type from a list
<SmAcKaSs> mikejanssen: WinRAR will open it
<Bug2000> derxob, Same problem.
<mikejanssen> sweet] 
<mikejanssen> heh
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs:  its totally possible to use a usb stick, but its a different technique - you don't use it as a cdrom
<Commander-Crowe> ikonia it says it is
<derxob> Bug2000: but you can ping your router?
<Bug2000> derxob, Ok, I can ping ip's so it must be the dns.
<ikonia> eleazar123: that should work do root (hd0,0/press-tab
<derxob> Bug2000: exactly.
<ikonia> Commander-Crowe: its not
<ferret_0567__> I'm leaving
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: oh, so i just misunderstood the wiki.
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: so how should i go about installing?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: yes, do you remember I told you this and explained that device names will never match so it will never work like that
<DaveR> i am trying to install xubuntu but get this error: "Warning: couldn't download package ifupdown". what does this mean?
<Bug2000> derxob, should I rename the file to resolve.conf from resolv.conf?
<eleazar123> ikonia, ah i was missing the space between root and ( :)
<alecjw> mikejanssen, you need 3rd party apps in windowsd to open tgz. it's better to stick with zip
<ikonia> eleazar123: spot on
<derxob> Bug2000: no, that was my mistake. it doesn't have an e
<Sixer> If something in init.d is hanging my boot, whats the best way to find out what it is ?
<mikejanssen> i just put it in a tar
<Commander-Crowe> ikonia well rather it says it connot resolve localhost
<mikejanssen> = X
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: yes i do. i still have image mounted to USB, could that still work?
<ikonia> Sixer: watch the boot message
<cheetah> DaveR, is your network device down?
<Sixer> ikonia: The last one I see is that of a working init script
<derxob> Bug2000: remove your router from it and put nameserver 4.2.2.2 and save it.
<Bug2000> derxob, Sec.
<soundray> Sixer: remove 'quiet splash' from your boot options
<ikonia> Sixer: so look in rc2 - and its the script after the last working one
<alecjw> mikejanssen, same same goes for tar. zip is the only one a windows user can opoen without osemthing like 7zip or winrar
<DaveR> cheetah: i don't have it conected to a network, does it need to be connected to a network to install?
<mikejanssen> oh well
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<mikejanssen> he has winrar
<mikejanssen> so he's golden
<Sixer> soundray: hmm, will try that
<mikejanssen> = X
<Sixer> ikonia: Where is runlevel 2 specifically? I'm looking in /etc/init.d
<ikonia> Sixer: /etc/r2.d
<pbureau> mikejanssen, you can open tarballs with winrar
<ikonia> rc2.d
<Sixer> thanks
<Bug2000> derxob, Workies, thanks. Got any others to add to the list?
<eleazar123> ikonia, ok my newbness is going to show through :\ when i hit tab (i have 6 drives) it shows hd0, hd1, hd2, etc etc, but all of them only have (hd#,0), how can i figure out which drive i'm going to be installing on?
<cheetah> DaveR, it shouldn't have to be connected, but it sounds like that is what it is complaining about (or maybe it can't find a network device)  Try connecting to the internet and installing.
<alecjw> mikejanssen, lol. ok, but for anyone who doesnt have winrar or 7zip, use zip instead
<soundray> Please help with my network issue: how can I delete an extra spurious default route? I experimented with 'sudo route del', but it's stubborn...
<ProN00b> the edit menu function is kinda buggy
<derxob> Bug2000: I'd check with your ISP and add theirs, though 4.2.2.2 is nice, it routes to your local area no matter where you are
<Commander-Crowe> ikonia http://pastebin.ca/336035
<ikonia> eleazar123: well 9 out of time times your boot disk is hd0 - but the bit you want is root so if you do root(hd1,0/press-tab it will show you the file system, so you know if its the ubntu one or not
<Bug2000> derxob, How do I check via my win
<derxob> Bug2000: windows?
<Bug2000> ya.
<derxob> Bug2000: start > run > cmd > ipconfig /all
<eleazar123> ikonia, ahh i see, only problem is that all of them are ntfs atm, b/c i'm about to install ubuntu i haven't formatted the drive with ext3 and stuff yet
<ikonia> Commander-Crowe: its because you have no network conneciton
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: what is my best option for installation?
<ikonia> eleazar123: then your out of luck
<Commander-Crowe> ikonia then how am I talkignto you?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: cdrom ?
<ikonia> Commander-Crowe: no idea - thought you may have been on another box. In /etc/hosts to you have a localhost entry ?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: how? i have no working cdrom in the desktop. (they are win-ware drives, linux can not work off of them)
<DaveR> cheetah: can it connect to the internet when it is in the 'dos' look of the install?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: network boot, or learn how to do the usb setup
<v_> hi. what package in ubuntu is equivalent to the debian package raidtools2?
<mike1o> is there a ps2 emulator for ubuntu?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i've been trying to do the USB setup for days and days. what am i doing wrong with it?
<ikonia> v_: raidtool2
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: you're approaching it toally wrong
<lupine_85> mike1o: yes, but I've never gotten it compiled
<cute_bettong> can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<SmAcKaSs> ikona: can you explain?
<lupine_85> it's still all very experimental stuff - even on windows
<mike1o> lupine_85: is it psemu?
<soundray> cute_bettong: someone might, if you say what it is.
<pbureau> mike1o, you can get it in ubuntu's synaptic (if gnome)
<lupine_85> mike1o: dunno
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> it's PCSX2
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: I've tried a few times with you - but you don't seem to grasp it
<lupine_85> or PSCX2. something like that
<v_> hm
<Ricket> What is the complement to apt-get that lets me see the list of packages? I have forgotten the command, I don't use ubuntu often...
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: the boot works. so my failure is in the mounting, no?
<cheetah> DaveR, I'm not sure.  The error message has something to do with your network connection though.
<v_> ikonia: i can't find that package
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: no - it doesn't work like you think
<ikonia> v_: it may not exist
<soundray> Ricket: what list? Do you mean apt-cache?
<DaveR> cheetah: ok, next problem is it doesn't have a network connection in the back for me to hook it up.
<Ricket> soundray: No, there is a program...
<v_> ikonia: is raidtools2 obsolete?
<ikonia> v_: I don't know
<v_> ikonia: ok, thanks anyway
<Ricket> soundray: and it lists all the packages, or packages that start with letters you specify
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: ok well if i have the image on the USB, and it boots. what is next?
<soundray> Ricket: dpkg -l
<Ricket> ah yes that's it! thanks
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: booting is easy because its just a boot block
<v_> how does one go about setting up arrays etc w/out raidtools
<v_> anyone know?
<ikonia> but the devices are different - usb is not a cdrom
<ikonia> v_: madam
<ikonia> mdadm
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: so is it possible to load the OS from the USB stick? and if so can we try that?
<v_> ikonia: mdadm loads them at boot, but it doesn't create them does it?
<Bug2000> derxob, Thanks a lot1
<tom_> yeah you can load the os from a usb stick
<derxob> Bug2000: np
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: yes - but thats a totally different technique
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: well lets begin.
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: its tough to setup - but I think there is a usb image out there
<v_> ikonia: n/m
<v_> ikonia: according to the package description, it does
<ikonia> v_: it does create them - mdadm --help ;)
<M3G4crux> hi
<v_> ikonia: yea, i see that now. i was always under the impression that mdadm was just for administration. n/m
<soundray> Woa! 22 MB/s via Gigabit Ethernet using scp. Is that a good result? Or to be expected?
<v_> ikonia: thanks
<M3G4crux> I am having problems with update-notifier, it does not show
<ikonia> v_: no problem
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: someone should delete that USB Keychain wiki then no? it is not a true one?
<soundray> M3G4crux: have you added it to System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: it may is fine - you're just not gettin git
<v_> one more thing, is there a current software raid howto out there?
<ikonia> getting it
<M3G4crux> I think it runs since the session start
<M3G4crux> but let me check
<St3althy> hi
<St3althy> im trying to identify my ubuntu webserver user
<St3althy> i did this and it didnt tell me anything
<St3althy> grep "^User" /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ikonia> St3althy: why did you do that ?
<mkander> I have downloaded the iso file for Desktop Ubuntu to a partition on the harddrive. I want to install Ubuntu now, but I dont have any floppy or cdrom on this ultraportable. All I have is a USB flash. How can I solve this?
<M3G4crux> soundray, yes it appears in the session preferences
<soundray> SmAcKaSs: I concur with ikonia. You should probably take a bit of time out for experimenting and identifying your assumptions (the wrong ones)
<cheetah> DaveR, you don't have a nic in your computer?  Weird, I don't know what Ubuntu is complaining about then?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: it claims that with the Alternate CD ISO i can load ubuntu on my computer. YOU are claiming i need a special USB iso. who is correct?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: it claims that with the Alternate CD ISO i can load ubuntu on my computer. YOU are claiming i need a special USB iso. who is correct?
<mkander> I have a seperate partition with only the ubuntu iso file and much free space (unpartitioned) on the HD
<SmAcKaSs> sorry for repost
<cute_bettong> ok the issue that i am haveing is i have a soundblaster live 5.1 and i am sick of hearing the feed back and ecco through my own speakers....the feedback is not so bad.....but the ecco...everything i say comes back to me through my speakerrs.....is there a way to tell ubuntu to not do that?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: well, from experience you have to change the boot/image process to boot from usb
<M3G4crux> my update-notifier stopped working after I upgraded to Edgy
<soundray> M3G4crux: and is it running? ps aux | grep update-notifier | grep -v grep
<M3G4crux> I have just killed it
<St3althy> ikonia: i am installing nagios
<M3G4crux> and launch it again to see if it showed any message
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: St3althywhat did you expect to get back from grep ^user ?
<ikonia> oops not at SmAcKaSs
<soundray> M3G4crux: are you aware that it doesn't show itself unless there are uninstalled updates available?
<M3G4crux> yes
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: is that done with the alternate cdrom iso, or a usb iso that "might exist" out there as you said?
<Sentinel> I got 2.4 GB music videos, want to burn them on a DVD... k3b or DeVeDe?
<St3althy> ikonia; i am trying to identify the user my webserver runs as
<M3G4crux> in fact I have run update manager and it shows several updates ready
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: I've seen messages about a usb image, but I've never used it
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: I've always made my own boot usb devices
<ikonia> St3althy: its nobody
<Sentinel> any1?
<St3althy> ikonia: so the user is - nobody
<ikonia> yes
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: have you done it with edgy or dapper?
<St3althy> ok let me try
<ikonia> dapper last time
<M3G4crux> now!!!
<ikonia> but the process should be the same
<M3G4crux> finally
<ikonia> maybe a minor change due to the init processes
<M3G4crux> thanks for your help Soundray
<riotkittie> ooh. i'd forgotten how annoying it was to send irsii to the background, forget about it for a while, then fg it and have to deal with the scroll of epileptic seizure inducing doom
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i feel like we are dancing here, can we please try that?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: I don't really want to walk you through that
<M3G4crux> I am going to check if it loads when I start the session
<M3G4crux> goodbye
<mzanfardino> I've installed both ubuntu-desktop and kbuntu-desktop and I want to select the alternate windows manager (I'm laoding gdm, I want to load kdm).  how do I select the alternate manager?
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: well at least your honest. could you lead me through a PXE maybe? i was confused by the .tar.gz that i got
<soundray> ikonia: would you be interested in doing that another time, in the classroom maybe?
<ikonia> SmAcKaSs: there is a good guide on the wikie
<soundray> ikonia: because I'd certainly be interested
<okaratas> hello
<Ricket> is there an apt-get package for the flash player in firefox?
<ikonia> soundray: if enough people are interested, as its quite long winded
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: do you have a link maybe?
<tom_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<SmAcKaSs> ikonia: i've not found it
<soundray> ikonia: oh, I haven't found a ubuntu-specific guide either...
<xjjk> mzanfardino: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<xjjk> mzanfardino: doing that doesn't change window managers, it changes the display/login manager
<mzanfardino> xjjk, awesome, thank you!
<mzanfardino> xjjk, yes, I know, that's what I meant.
<xjjk> np
<Commander-Crowe> ikonia I still get the smae error
<mike1o> pbureau: is it possible to open an iso image in pcsx?
<SmAcKaSs> does anyone have a link to a PXE wiki page that is good?
<Stormx2> What should I do about this? Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/catacombae/dmgx/DMGExtractor
<pbureau> mike1o, I dunno
<Stormx2> (when trying to launch a java app)
<wimdows> hi guys
<mike1o> pbureau: tnx
<Stormx2> hey wimdows
<JayBelark> Hey wimdows
<wimdows> who has got asp.net support working on MD?
<soundray> SmAcKaSs: probably http://ltsp.mirrors.tds.net/pub/ltsp/docs/ltsp-4.1-en.html (section 3.1)
<Stormx2> wimdows: MD?
<SmAcKaSs> soundtray: ty
<wimdows> oh sorry - MonoDevelop ;-)
<SmAcKaSs> soundray* lol
<Stormx2> blah, I know nothing of it...
<kitche> Stormx2: probably monoDevelop
<yomm> anyine using jinzora ??
<wimdows> Stormx2 - ah ok, shame
<yomm> anyone*
<tom_> !anyone
<Radish> hey I have two HDs in my PC- a 40gb one with windows XP home on it, and another 200gb one with ubuntu on it
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitche> wimdows: does mono support asp.net? I don't use mono that much so I m not sure that's why I asked
<Radish> I would like to remove ubuntu and use the second HD for storage
<Radish> how can I do that safely?
<Radish> I can't take any risks
<Stormx2> Radish: Are you using grub?
<Radish> yes
<Stormx2> Radish: What OS are you intending to use?
<Radish> just the XP I have installed
<wimdows> kitche: yep - there's a mod_mono module for Apache as well as a lightweight webserver XSP....
<Stormx2> Radish: Do you have an XP disk handy?
<Radish> no
<Radish> XP came with my PC
<Stormx2> You need one, really...
<pbureau> anyone using a gnome interfaced anti-virus that runs in the background (a.la mcafee) all the time..? I curretly have Aegis but is a scan on demand only.
<stephen_> i need help with my broadcom4306 wireless card
<Ricket> How do I add the "Backports repository" in Ubuntu 6.10? I have a (presumably) newer, or at least very different, Synaptics package manager than the instructions show...
<wimdows> pbureau: why would you need a virus scanner on linux? ;-)
<kitche> wimdows: serving windows machines  :)
<tom_> Radish: just reformat your ubuntu partitions to a windows friendly format with a live cd.
<yomm> to scan yer windoz files of course :)
<soundray> Radish: boot from Ubuntu live and resize the Ubuntu partition as small as you can. Then create a storage partition in the space you won. Keep the minimized ubuntu around, just in case. No need to mess with your bootloader.
<wimdows> kitche - aye!
<pbureau> wimdows, well someone mentioned having a bvoot partion infected with monkey.b
<Lice> !updateheaders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updateheaders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lice> :/
<Lice> how to update headers?
<wimdows> pbureau - ugh not nice
<yomm> !jinzora
<Lice> kernel headers..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jinzora - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lice> !kernelheaders
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelheaders - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Lice: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<Radish> thx soundray sounds good
<yomm> !gallery
<Stormx2> Lice: What? Theres a package in the repos...
<ubotu> gallery: a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-2 (edgy), package size 7734 kB, installed size 27668 kB
<soundray> Lice: don't fish with the bot please
<JayBelark> Whoa now. Is there a Total beginners channel where I can Iask questions like "Why use Ubnutu?" and stuuf?
<thomas__> kann hier auch einer deutsch
<yomm> !gallery2
<riotkittie> he can get by w/o teh xp cd. he just needs six [?]  floppies. he can d ownload the recovery console from M$'s site
<soundray> thomas__: nee
<Stormx2> Guys. /msg the bot, kay?
<ubotu> gallery2: web-based photo album written in PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (edgy), package size 10012 kB, installed size 126092 kB
<riotkittie> JayBelark: ask 'em here.
<soundray> thomas__: gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<rashed202> Hello everyone
<tom_> thomas__: GRRR!
<thomas__> danke !!!
<cheetah> hi rashed202
<inono> this channel makes me cry sometimes
<riotkittie> wow didnt Radish just install ubuntu yesterday?
<JayBelark> Oh. Okay, well that would be question one. Why should I use Ubnutu over the XP I already have?
<tom_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tom_> ;)
<inono> JayBelark, nobody is here to convince you of anything, use windows if you like
<cheetah> JayBelark: freedom
<Ricket> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<JayBelark> I've been a windows user for years and have been kinda watching linux. this is the first time it caught me attention.
<riotkittie> JayBelark: i cant answer that. i have my reasons, but my reasons... are mine.
<inono> JayBelark, the right question would be the pros and cons of using Ubuntu
<kitche> JayBelark: look up windows vs linux there is ton of pages out there
<Lice> Stormx2:  how do i select a header?
<rashed202> Guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu but I'm having trouble
<Stormx2> Lice: Explain what you are trying to do
<Lice> Stormx2: Package linux-headers is a virtual package provided by:
<rashed202> I'm using the TV as a monitor.. and the screen just keeps scrolling
<wimdows> it's not a matter of windows vs linux guys
<rashed202> guessing something with the refresh rate
<tom_> JayBelark: download a live cd and see for yourself!
<JayBelark> Okay. Question to, How steep is the learning curve for changing over from windows to linux?
<Stormx2> rashed202: It scrolls from left to right or something?
<kittyhawk> JayBelark: I like to think of it the same way I think of driving a standard transmission vs. an automatic.
<Lice> Stormx2: You should explicitly select one to install.
<riotkittie> JayBelark: honestly, it depends on the user. if youre willing to use the help available to you, its not bad
<Lice> and there are diffrent ones to select..
<rashed202> no no,, up and down
<tom_> JayBelark: it'll take you a couple months, just because you'll be relating everything to how things are done in linux. But once you forget that, ubuntu's very simple to use.
<zack> from the ubuntu live cd can i mount a windows hard drive to view the files?
<wimdows> I don't have a choice when it comes to web development professionally, you know - the thing that gets you bread on the table
<kitche> JayBelark: with ubuntu it's not hard as some of the other flavors of linux
<stephen_> just to let you all know
<stephen_> al gore discovered the interweb
<riotkittie> and the help is out there in massive amounts... be it in documents, how-tos, the forums, and, well, this chan :p
<asdf_> how do I get support for wmv9dmo on mplayer?
<Stormx2> JayBelark: Check your PM, I'll walk you through it.
<Lice> Stormx2: got it now thx
<tom_> JayBelark: go to the website, download a live cd image, burn it to a disc, and try it out. it won't affect your windows installation if you get cold feet.
<wimdows> anyway - so none of you guys have tried the ASP.NET addin for MonoDevelop?
<kitche> zack: yes mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /media/windows make sure that /media/windows exist and xxx is the windows partition
<JayBelark> Thank you very mych Stormx2
<pbureau> how can I set in cron (I beleived it is in cron you do this) schedule a program to launch and scan my hdd for viruses.?
<Ricket> What program of Ubuntu do I open a .i386.rpm file with? Double-clicking it doesn't work...
<zack> kitche, thanks, do i have to mkdir the windows folder?
<kitche> wimdows: only thing that I did in Mono is VB but never got anything to compile with mono
<gareth0> how can i install ubuntu and not overwrite my windows partition?
<yomm> JayBelark , yeah don't start compiling Gentoo , start with an relatively easy distro , like Ubuntu
<soundray> Ricket: you don't
<Stormx2> JayBelark: I sent you a message, did you receive it?
<kitche> zack: probably sudo mkdir /media/windows
<pbureau> Ricket, you need a rpm package manager
<soundray> Ricket: what are you trying to install?
<wimdows> Was on a channel on irc.gimp.net last night - no one said a word....
<JayBelark> Yes I did. I also reasponded I thought
<riotkittie> Ricket: alien. install alien.
<Ricket> soundray: there is a program form too, i'll just get that
<wimdows> This is a tad more lively
<riotkittie> it will convert rpms to debs
<yomm> ubuntu has very goop support & how to's for beginners & intermediates
<Stormx2> Ricket: You can use alien to convert it to a .deb
<yomm> good*
<kittyhawk> My wireless card stopped working when apt upgraded from 2.6.15-27 kernel to 2.6.17-10
<soundray> Ricket: what?
<riotkittie> but be aware. .. that may be risky
<riotkittie> mmm. goooooop.
<kittyhawk> I've been booting the older kernel, but now I'm having trouble getting nvidia drivers installed.
<meal3837> soundray, don't you ever eat/sleep?
<Stormx2> hahahaha
<meal3837> seriously, how long have you been here? lol
<tom_> speaking of eating...
<Stormx2> JayBelark: Doesn't look like it.
<yomm> riotkittie : how can it be dangerous ?
<soundray> meal3837: I have, I'm nice and full now. Didn't have to do the cooking, too :)
<wimdows> darn - looks like I have to impress a colleague of mine without the ASP.NET addin then....
<kittyhawk> can anyone help me either a) fix the wireless problem, b) install the nvidia drivers on the 2.6.15 kernel, or c) point me in the right direction to find help?
<meal3837> soundray: nice
<rashed202> No way to change the refresh rate for the installation?
<tom_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stormx2> rashed202: You can. Its stored in your xorg.conf file, methinks
<tom_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> meal3837: but you're right to point out that I spend too much time here.
<abarbaccia> hey all - my hdd has an inconsistancy error and it says to run fsck manually and asks for a root password - but there is no root password on my machine - what do i do?
<wimdows> rashed202: refresh rate? isn't everyone on LCD's these days? ;-)
<JayBelark> Stormx2: It says I haven't registered so I can't reaspond to PMs
<rashed202> I'm using a TV
<pbureau> wimdows, AH ! good thing I run it once a day my anti virus.. just downloaded picassa from google and guess what ? --> The file //opt/picasa/wine/drive_c/Program Files/wine_gecko/components/appshell.dll is infected with the W32/Magistr.a@MM virus!
<abarbaccia> hey all - my hdd has an inconsistancy error and it says to run fsck manually and asks for a root password - but there is no root password on my machine - what do i do?
<rashed202> trying to make a linux HTPC
<Stormx2> JayBelark: Ah. /msg nickserv register <yourpassword>
<riotkittie> abarbaccia: try your own password ?
<meal3837> soundray: it's ok, we all have our vices
<abarbaccia> riotkittie: no dice
<wimdows> pbureau: you must be joking!!!! I only recently downloaded this from Google...
<riotkittie> abarbaccia: can you sudo fsck ?
<abarbaccia> its sitting asking me for a root password to log in
<pbureau> wimdows, do you think I would joke about this.... get aegis and run it
<soundray> meal3837: I'll switch to another one now and drink a dram of whisky with the missus
<tom_> pbureau: where did you download picasa from?
<soundray> meal3837: bye
<pbureau> tom : google web site
<wimdows> soundray - sounds lovely, single malt?
<meal3837> soundray: enjoy
<meal3837> I wsih I had a missus . . . and whiskey
<soundray> wimdows: don't know yet -- finished the 16yr Lagavulin the other night :(
<tom_> pbureau: it must be a false positive. Google wouldn't put junk like that into a program, especially one with an open source.
<riotkittie> me too. chicks and booze <3
<eooon> was there a problem with the Beryl updates i got this morning? Everything was working fine, but after installing those and rebooting nothing works. Beryl is running, but there is "no effects"
<meal3837> yes!
<wimdows> soundray - don't make me drool...Bushmills I like
<PirateHead> tom_: picasa isn't open source, last I checked.
<soundray> meal3837: cheers
<tom_> eooon: omg i'm not rebooting now!
<wimdows> Then Oban is lurvely too
<riotkittie> eooon: probably. beryl's beta isnt it?
<tsoler> guys need some helpo with installing geoserver . I am completely novice to linux
<pierrelourens> yay. got ubuntu's resolution right :)
<meal3837> riotkittie: according to ubuntu, beryl's alpha
<eooon> I dont know, im just asking if its a "common" problem or if its just me
<tom_> PirateHead: oh it installs with a binary?? hrmmm forgot that. i thought it had an available source.
<wimdows> eooon - try and run beryl-xgl
<riotkittie> meal3837: ah. even better, heh
<wimdows> see if that fixes it
<PirateHead> tom_: it installs as a binary under Wine.
<eooon> all passed
<tom_> PirateHead: picasa has a linux version.
<rashed202> people! would anyone give me 2 mins of his/her time please! I promise i'll go away then! =P
<tsoler> how can i cd to a folder on my desktop?
<pbureau> tom_,  I dunno but I trust a virus is possible on a dll
<meal3837> I should eat lunch, who wants to feed me?
<PirateHead> tom_: I know. It still uses Wine. Try it.
<tom_> !anyone | rashed202
<ubotu> rashed202: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<riotkittie> eooon: dunno but i do know beryl updates a few days, maybe a week ago, resulted in mass breakage ... so its possible.
<cheetah> tsoler: cd ~/Desktop
<wimdows> yeah - pbureau: I got Picasa running here on Edgy...no Wine needed
<gareth0> how can i make the desktop cd install let me dual boot!
<eooon> is there a way to "undo" all system changes done the last few hours? (Im new to ubuntu, used to windows :P )
<rashed202> I already asked!! got no "real" answers
<tom_> PirateHead: i did not know that. I knew the GUI looked different, but i didn't know it installed wine as well. thats kinda low brow if you ask me :o
<pbureau> wimdows, where you get it from ?
<Gorg2> I'm new to this whole thing, and am considering switching to Ubuntu.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1100.  Any probs with installing on this computer?
<nomasteryoda> wimdows, picasa has wine built in
<deg0nz> bin ree!!
<meal3837> tsoler: keep in mind that linux . . . all of linux is case sensitive
<pierrelourens> is it easier to install compiz or beryl
<tom_> !grub | gareth0
<wimdows> pbureau - installed it through Automatix2
<ubotu> gareth0: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gareth0> i dont want to erase all my hdd and i dont know how to edit the partition manully
<cheetah> gareth0: it gives you the option during install on the partitioning screen.
<guerby> hi, what do I need to install so that sound juicer lame mp3 are id3 tagged properly?
<PirateHead> wimdows: Picasa installs its own special local copy of Wine.
<riotkittie> Gorg2: it should work but give the Live CD a test and see how it goes
<pbureau> wimdows, I did that yesterday... ended having to toss feisty.. too buggy I am back on 6.10 now
<Gorg2> ok, thanks
<alienseer23> can anyone recommend a good usenet downloader for ubuntu??
<PirateHead> wimdows: No need to install from Automatix either. There's a deb package for it.
<tom_> !mp3 | guerby
<ubotu> guerby: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cheetah> alienseer23: pan
<wimdows> PirateHead - ok
<gareth0> how can i fix my screen so that it not hanging of the edge??
<alienseer23> cheetah, will pan assemble files from nzb?
<PirateHead> eooon: There's no built-in way to roll back "a few hours".
<gareth0> so the desktop fits in the actaully screen
<cheetah> alienseer23: yep
<tom_> gareth0: there should be some buttons on the front of your monitor....
<wimdows> PirateHead - and sure enough there's a package for it, I understand Automatix is just a GUI wrapper...
<tom_> gareth0: reach out with your fingers and push some!
<alienseer23> ok, thanks :)
<PirateHead> eooon: You can make backups on a regular basis or you can have a rotating backup system that continually refreshes your backups.
<wimdows> just saying that's how I installed it
<meal3837> gareth0: that's generally adjusted on the monitor, unless your using a laptop, in which case, I have no idea
<gareth0> tom_: i cant do that becuase then i will have to change them every time i boot into windows....i
<PirateHead> wimdows: I was under the impression that Automatix is different somehow. I don't use it myself, so I don't know.
<Hoosteen> howdy
<wimdows> PirateHead - as far as I know - it simply grabs packages and dpkg 'es them
<riotkittie> speaking of laptops and monitors... :D
<Hoosteen> i was wondering if someone had some time to help me a bit...i'm new to linux and new to ubuntu :)
<meal3837> gareth0: my monitor try's to auto-adjust to the ubuntu splash scree, which is in the middle of black, so it's always skewed left . . . as far as I know, there's no real way around this
<wimdows> it's a handy little tool, but just runs common scripts under the bonnet
<PirateHead> wimdows: That's what Synaptic does.
<kitche> !automatix|wimdows
<ubotu> wimdows: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<alecjw> Hoosteen, what do you need help with
<rashed202> How do I change the refresh rate before I install?? I can not see the installation as my screen (using a TV here) just keeps scrolling vertically!
<riotkittie> Hoosteen: hi. what do  you need help with?
<w1jrm> hey can anyone help me out
<Hoosteen> getting my wireless working
<w1jrm> i did a booboo and can not figure out how to fix it
<alecjw> Hoosteen, do you know what chip you card has
<gu014> is there a command i can use to see who is connected to my box via ssh?
<riotkittie> Hoosteen: what chipset?  if you dont know, open a term and type lspci
<meal3837> !ask | w1jrm
<ubotu> w1jrm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FactTech> Question: I'm having trouble mounting a floppy. I took a look at my /etc/fstab file, and I noted that the line for the floppy references /dev/ instead of /dev/fd0 as I've seen in some howto examples. Is this a problem?
<wimdows> PirateHead - but I guess Automatix grabs the debs from known locations without screwing your repositories list....
<cheetah> gu014: w
<PirateHead> @kitche and wimdows: that's what I'd been told too. That automatix does things different somehow and breaks stuff.
<riotkittie> gu014: w ?
<Hoosteen> yes..it's a Broadcom 4318...i went through the tutorial in the Timps and Tricks section on the forums but now when i open Networking, my wireless card doesn't show up
<w1jrm> ok well how do i find the list of repositores for ubuntu so i can readd them
<tom_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<alecjw> Hoosteen, do you know how to use ndiswrapper?
<wimdows> Well -it hasn't broken any stuff for me so far, and for most things I'm using apt-get install anyway
<Hoosteen> nope...i followed the tutorial but i didn't get very far with it..hehe
<Hoosteen> so i'm all ears at this point
<zack> kitche, ok i mounted it but it says i do not have permission to view it. i need to make it so i can copy the files also.
<Hoosteen> like i said...super uber noob when it comes to linux :D
<riotkittie> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<meal3837> as far as which repositories you have activated, open /etc/sources.list
<alecjw> Hoosteen, what tutorial? the bcm43xx-fwcutter one or the ndiswrapper one?
<fiXXXerMet> Everyone, problem with postfix package.  When I do "apt-get install postfix" I get "postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/postfix-script: No such file or directory".  I think I messed it up earlier on. Is there a way to "start fresh" with that package?
<gu014> cheetah,riokittie: thank you. how can i terminate a session if i so desire?
<Hoosteen> the one that says HOWTO: Broadcom 4318 Wireless Cards
<alecjw> Hoosteen, oh...
<tsoler> ikonia: how do i set up the Java_Home variable?
<FactTech> ubotu fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wimdows> fixxxermet - try apt-get remove postfix
<benkillin> How do I install trails (java ruby on rails) on 6.10 server?
<fiXXXerMet> wimdows: I did, then I did apt-get install postfix again, and got the same error
<PirateHead> benkillin: you google it
<wimdows> fixxxermet: hmm any idea
<benkillin> fiXXXerMet: try aptitude purge [package] 
<wimdows> oops
<tom_> fiXXXerMet: use synaptic to Completely Remove
<benkillin> you dont need synaptic
<riotkittie> gu014: that i do not know. i'd just stop the service, but i'm clueless and imagine theres a better way
<fiXXXerMet> purging now
<wimdows> fixxxermet and you were running this with sudo?
<deafboy> i'm confused, is herd3 out yet?
<PirateHead> How is aptitude different from apt-get?
<tom_> wimdows: yeah or it wouldn't have even started.
<fiXXXerMet> wimdows: yes.  benkillin:  purge worked, thanks :)
<tom_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<alecjw> Hoosteen, i'm soing some research into it now
<benkillin> fiXXXerMet: no problem
<PirateHead> thx tom_
<rashed202> One last time just to be sure: Can I change the refresh rate or use a boot code (other than vga=771) to be able to view the installation on a TV??
<tom_> thank ubotu :D
<riotkittie> run ps ax | grep ssh   ... and see if there's anything that looks useful
<wimdows> interesting - so does that mean you should use aptitude wherever you can?
<PirateHead> wimdows: only when you want dependancies removed.
<w1jrm> what does this mean E: Malformed line 26 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<tom_> wimdows: nah because apt-get now has apt-get autoremove :)
<w1jrm> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<wimdows> ah ok...
<Squee> I just got a laptop that has 2 batteries.  Ubuntu recognizes them both, but i can only charge one at a time, I have to take one of them out and restart for it to start charging the other (main battery will get to 100% Charging and the other one will say 0% discharging)  Is there anything I have to install to manage the batteries better or is there something i'm missing?
<Hoosteen> alecjw: Thanks a lot!
<wimdows> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tom_> !batteries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about batteries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom_> damnit
<alecjw> Hoosteen, if you're using edgy (the latest release), try this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809&highlight=bcm4318
<tom_> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<FactTech> Question: When I try to mount a floppy, I get an error indicating "can't read superblock". I notice that in my /etc/fstab file, there is no line referencing /dev/fd0 -- the thing associated with /media/floppy is just "/dev/". Is this at all related?
<wimdows> !mono-develop
<kitche> zack: use umask when you mount it should be mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /media/windows umask=0222 that should eb correct
<w1jrm> can i get someone to give me some real help not just the stupid ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono-develop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gu014> how can i make opera open torrents in azureus by default?
<w1jrm> cause the links are not to informative
<wimdows> damn that bot is stoooopid
<Hoosteen> alecjw: how do i know if i'm running edgy..i downloaded and installed ubuntu 6.06.1
<PirateHead> wimdows: you can tell him more stuff.
<wimdows> !monodevelop
<PirateHead> ubutu --help
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1695 kB, installed size 5344 kB
<tom_> w1jrm: theres some saying about those who help themselves or something like that.... i forget it. maybe ubotu knows.
<wimdows> ah - there we are
<alecjw> Hoosteen, oh right, that's dapper, a slightly older release. try that tutorial anyway
<deafboy> Hoosteen: 6.06 is Dapper
<Hoosteen> okies
<w1jrm> hahaha i have read what ubuto said but it did not fix the problem
<Hoosteen> this is all new to me..lol
<riotkittie> !mono-devel
<ubotu> mono-devel: Mono CLI runtime with development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<wimdows> PirateHead - how do you know the bot's masculine? ;-)
<alecjw> Hoosteen, good luck. i hope it works :)
<Stormx2> riotkittie: Who was that intended for?
<Hoosteen> thanks!
<Hoosteen> do i need to undo what i did before or just go with this tutorial?
<SecrethX> someone knows why my webcam isnt recognized? :S
<zugu> hi
<alecjw> Hoosteen, shouldn't matter. thay're the smae sort of thing
<kitche> w1jrm: your source.list is bad something that you probably added or removed made line 26 bad
<riotkittie> Stormx2: me :P
<zugu> a friend o mine is trying to share a directory with me over our LAN; he's using Vista, I'm on Ubuntu; everytime I try to connect to his share I'm being asked for a password; why is that?
<Stormx2> riotkittie: In that case, please /msg ubotu whatever
<PirateHead> SecrethX: webcams are notoriously difficult with Linux.
<wimdows> I think I'll try my luck on the #monodevelop channel - though I'd be lucky if anyone even says as much as "hi"
<w1jrm> i get that..but how do i fix it. or find a wiki or howto fix it.. i can figure it out if i can find something to tell me howto do it =)
<Hoosteen> okay
<Stormx2> zugu: You using samba, ya?
<SecrethX> PirateHead, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasCreative says mine is supported :S
<zugu> Stormx2: no, why should I?
<wimdows> see you later all
<kitche> zugu: because you need a password to access shares
<PirateHead> SecrethX: I have no clue then.
<SecrethX> (its the webcam live! one)
<zugu> kitche: he has no password set on the share
<zugu> kitche: why should I need one?
<Stormx2> zugu: Because thats how you share folders with windows?
<kitche> zugu: umm windows needs a password for shares usually it's user name and password
<riotkittie> zugu: are his shares in his My Document directory?
<zugu> riotkittie: no
<Hoosteen> ok...in the tutorial it says to get ndiswrapper_common but that's not listed when i search...and i did find ndiswrapper but it's already installed...do i need to reinstall it?
<zugu> kitche: AFAIK passwords are optional for windows shares
<kitche> riotkittie: it's also though Vista so the security is a tad tighter then XP
<riotkittie> kitche: i dont need a password to access mine. sometimes i am asked if i try to enter my My Documents but otherwise, no pass required
<bruenig> it is ndiswrapper-common not ndsiwrapper_common
<zugu> kitche: he has set no password
<Hoosteen> well that's not there either :P
<bruenig> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<riotkittie> kitche: ah
<bruenig> it should be in the repos, that is where you are looking right?
<zugu> so what do I need in order to acces the share? a username to be created for me on the Vista machine?
<Hoosteen> i just opened Synaptic and clicked on search and typed in "ndiswrapper" and the only thing it found was ndiswrapper-utils
<FactTech> Question: If I've modified my /etc/fstab file, what do I need to do to get the changes to take effect? Reboot?
<mon^rch> +zugu yes
<tom_> Hoosteen: enable the repository
<bruenig> Hoosteen, close synaptic, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<bruenig> it is in repository main
<bruenig> it doesn't need to be enabled
<zugu> mon^rch: this is madness
<riotkittie> FactTech: mount -a
<Hoosteen> ok..first thing..tom_: how do i enable repository?
<tom_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<zugu> let's say I install samba, then what?
<alecjw> Hoosteen, ndiswrapper-utils is what you want
<bruenig> Hoosteen, you don't need to
<apokryphos> Hoosteen: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<AJIEX1> HI ALL!!! I have a problem ...  - I must defense my home pc by iptables (workstation + adsl) .... I put this in my cfg file [iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport ssh -j ACCEPT]  and [iptables -A INPUT -j DROP]  it's there somthing else ??? or this is inaf ????
<AJIEX1> oh .. i rong
<bruenig> utils and common are the same thing
<Hoosteen> ok..didn't know that...
<PirateHead> in apt-get can you use autoremove with --purge?
<FactTech> riotkittie Thanks, but it didn't work. Is it correct to use the "-t vfat" parameter to mount a Win98 formatted diskette?
<AJIEX1> this [iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT ]  and this [iptables -A INPUT -j DROP]  may be i must put more or not ???
<bruenig> PirateHead, try
<guerby> tom_, this does work to create the mp3, but there is no tag in it after creation "07 - Bacon.mp3: No ID3 tag"
* SecrethX brb
<WebMaven> Can anyone tell me what the default set of repositories is for Dapper and for Edgy, respectively?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.38-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xx> I have a ?, ne1 here?
<bruenig> WebMaven, they are the same, you have the main and restricted repos
<WebMaven> main and restricted, but not Universe?
<bruenig> WebMaven, not by default
<WebMaven> Hmm.
<bruenig> WebMaven, very easy to enable it though
<WebMaven> Seems odd that restricted is enabled by default, but not Universe.
<lunar> I am trying to use VLC on the command line, but I can only get a "caca" output (which works by default).  That is, the video plays as ascii art, and not as a proper video.  How can I fix this?
<Flimzy_> Are there any resident Casper experts?
<woodwizzle>  I need to get a PCMCIA wifi card for a laptop. Is there somewhere I can go to make sure it is linux compatible?
<xx> I have documents saved as .MDI from before switching over to linux.  How can I open these documents?
<Flimzy_> woodwizzle: The atheros chipset is awesome
<riotkittie> atheros <3
<WebMaven> bruenig: yes, I know, thanks.
<woodwizzle> What company makes atheros cards?
<riotkittie> woodwizzle: dlink
<rashed202> woodwizzle: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<derxob> xx: openoffice.org should work
<woodwizzle> thanks!
<julien__> jgjhjhj
<xx> derxob, I'll give it another shot...
<riotkittie> woodwizzle: but if you check teh site, there should be a list of supported cards. i'd give you the link but dont have it on hand. sorry
<neocortex> Hi! Has anyone a problem with the Evolution that crashes on exit?
<Hoosteen> ok..question
<ssam> if apt-get fail while unpacking a package because of a full disk, does it leave stuff somewhere that i'd need to clean up?
<Hoosteen> in this statement sudo ndiswrapper -i /location_of_your_wireless_driver/bcmwl5.inf
<greg_> hi, you prolly get this all the time, but I've got a problem
<cheetah> neocortex: Evolution is notoriusly buggy
<Hoosteen> what is location_of_your_wireless_driver?
<riotkittie> hi greg_ and greg_'s problem.
<greg_> My browsers can't connect tp some servers
<bruenig> ssam, just do sudo apt-get install -f
<Hoosteen> i'm assuming that's where the driver file is sitting?
<diop_> hi
<Stormx2> Hoosteen: I think its the location of your wireless driver
<greg_> any way of fixing it?
<ssam> bruenig, thanks
<Hoosteen> ok..gotit..thanks
<neocortex> cheetah: But, what to do? I need some planner, mailer and stuff??? :(
<diop_> want to upgrade from hoary to the newest dist
<diop_> best way
<bruenig> diop_, you are probably better off fresh installing
<Stormx2> diop_: Probably backup and reinstall...
<cheetah> neocortex: do you need to connect to an Exchange server?
<bruenig> diop_, because if not, you are going to have to upgrade to breezy, then to dapper, then finally to edgy which will mean almost certain breakage
<diop_> bruenig, fresh installing
<neocortex> cheetah: No ... I use regular pop and smtp
<diop_> yes but i have win in another partition runing
<kitche> zugu: I would do a search on sharing folders in Vista and accessing them in Linux since samba 3.0 seems to support Vista's authorization protocol
<Hoosteen> ok...so i did that command and it said it's already installed...when i do a sudo ndiswrapper -l it says "bcmwl5 invalid driver"
<bruenig> diop_, don't format that other partition, just the linux partition
<diop_> have to ask CDs then because my connexion is not so fast to download
<cheetah> neocortex: Any mail / calendar app should work for you then.  Avoid Evolution unless you need Exchange connectivity.
<diop_> it may take time
<greg_> any1 wanna help me? pretty please
<bruenig> diop_, the latest version, edgy, is download only. You can order cd's for dapper
<neocortex> cheetah: Do you have any recomendation?
<CheshireViking> what command do i need to type to check what drives/partitions are listed/mounted as hda/hda1 etc?
<xx> derxob, no dice... NE1 else know how to open a .MDI?
<diop_> ahh
<agente_> hola
<benkillin> how do I get sun-java5-jdk instead of sun-java6-jdk? java6 isn't good enough yet
<zugu> kitche: thanks, I'll try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@57.57-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<agente_> necesito instalar el Wineeeeeeeeeeeee
<agente_> alguien que me ayude
<Seveas> !es | agente_
<ubotu> agente_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<benkillin> and sun-java5-jdk is no longer in the repositories
<bruenig> benkillin, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<neocortex> cheetah: And what for calendar, task etc.?
<stapolo> stapol, O.o
<bruenig> benkillin, it is.
<diop_> bruenig, so 1. download 2. burn on cds 3. install am i right if i follow
<Hoosteen> anybody?
<benkillin> bruenig: sun-java5-jdk is not in the repositories anymore, I have ubuntu 6.10 server and when I try to install it apt-get says package not found
<bruenig> diop_, yes
<Hoosteen> ok...so i did that command and it said it's already installed...when i do a sudo ndiswrapper -l it says "bcmwl5 invalid driver"
<tom_> neocortex: evolution does all of that.
<cheetah> neocortex: I use a webmail interface for my own website's email etc.  As far as a desktop app, I'm not sure.  You're using Ubuntu I assume.
<diop_> bruenig, thank you
<bruenig> benkillin, It is in multiverse. I just apt-cache showed it
<benkillin> I enabled all possible repositories in source.list
<benkillin> it still wont find it
<bruenig> benkillin, I assume java6 is in backports
<abo> hi, I'm having a problem with my NumPad, when the numlock in on, the numbers work fine, but recently the / * + - keys does not work unless the numlock is off!
<sacater> do not ever get xpenguins or xpenguins-applet, it goes a step too far when overtaking your desktop
<abo> anyone can help?
<xx> I have documents saved as .MDI from before switching over to linux.  How can I open these documents?
<benkillin> bruenig: backports is enabled as well and I still dont see it
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<neocortex> cheetah: Yes 6.06, and tom: I am just telling about my Evolution crashes
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-jdk does not exist in any distro I know
<rashed202> is there a way I can change the refresh rate?!?! Keep in mind that I CANNOT see the screen at all.. just keeps scrolling vertically!
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<diop_> bruenig, have u the url of edgy
<bruenig> diop_, you can navigate from ubuntu.com to it
<sacater> rashed202: try System: Preferences : Screen Resolution
<benkillin> do you want a screenshot of it not working or something? the package isn't there
<cheetah> neocortex: Let me look around a bit...
<diop_> thx
<neocortex> cheetah: thanks, so very much ...
<rashed202> sacater: I can't go to that.. the screen just keep scrolling like crazy.. I can't make out anything on it
<bruenig> benkillin, I can see it in my repos. Don't see what the problem is. Perhaps you can pastebin your sources.list or maybe your mirror jumped the gun or something
<jo3yk> anyone know where i can find some documentation on configuring a ubuntu server 6.06 nat/firewall ?
<sacater> rashed202: please type /j #welp
<mjr> xx, afaik you'll have to convert them to eg. tiff using microsoft office (might be there's some program to read them ,dunno )
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to burn MDF files in Linux?
<crazy_penguin> good night to all!
<tom_> rashed202: look up the specs of your tv, NTSC or PAL, and edit your xorg.conf accordingly
<Zaggynl> I tried converting with Kiso, but the image came our corrupted
<tom_> rashed202: resolution and refresh rate.
<webben> jo3yk, man iptables
<mjr> Zaggynl, mdf2iso then?
<bruenig> benkillin, here is the us repo, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/
<cheetah> neocortex: you could try Mozilla Mail and Mozilla Calendar.  I never used them so I can't tell you too much about them.
<webben> jo3yk, or, if you prefer, GUI: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Zaggynl> mjr, haven't tried that yet, thanks
<abo> anyone can help me fix the numpad problem : the   + - * / keys don't work when numpad is on
<jamesbrose_____> I'm using ubuntu-server and when I try to setup all wlan it keeps going "DHCP Discover...." then goes "No DHCP OFFERS Recieved" Can anybody help?
<kamui> how would I change my default video player in gnome?  Totem is broken, and I'd prefer to use mplayer as the default
<xx> Anyone know how to open/convert a Microsoft Document Imaging file (*.MDI)?  I need the information to be usable!
<neocortex> cheetah: Ok I could try ... Also, since you are so kind :) and I am a newbie, what about good editor?
<jhai1> How do I type accented characters in vi?
<bruenig> kamui, right click on a file, go to properties and change the open with.
<neocortex> cheetah: I had some troubles with gedit, but generally ...
<jo3yk> webben, is firestarter a "front end" for configuring iptables?
<cheetah> neocortex: What kind of editor?  Text?
<webben> jo3yk, yep
<kamui> bruenig: I did that, it just adds mplayer to the bottom of the openwith list
<kamui> totem is still the default if I double click on the file
<webben> jo3yk, there's one for KDE too ... guarddog or something
<neocortex> Yes, for python, C, latex ... much R
<javi_> ola
<bruenig> kamui, go to properties then open with. Not open with
<PirateHead> neocortex: SciTE is a pretty nice source editor.
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone recommend a group calendar server that can handle web clients (ubuntu server OSX clients)?
<javi_> alguna espaola????
<benkillin> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/336152
<kamui> bruenig: aaah! let me try that
<cheetah> neocortex: I'm old school, so for text is use vi.  Can't tell you as far as a GUI goes.  If vi is to complicated, you could try nano, pico, etc...
<jamesbrose_____> I'm using ubuntu-server and when I try to setup all wlan it keeps going "DHCP Discover...." then goes "No DHCP OFFERS Recieved" Can anybody help?
<xx> Anyone know how to open/convert a Microsoft Document Imaging file (*.MDI)?  I need the information to be usable!
<adamonline45> I use nano, it's simple by the third time
<bruenig> benkillin, you don't have multiverse enabled
<neocortex> cheetah: You know, I don't want to star new war, but 1/2 people is telling me GVim, other half emacs ...
<Xif> What's Edgy's advantage over Dapper?
<PirateHead> Xif: there are many. Look at Edgy's release notes.
<cheetah> neocortex: you would be starting a war... :)
<jo3yk> use joe.. its easy!
<neocortex> Yes, I know :)
<bruenig> benkillin, change lines 8 and 9 like this, http://pastebin.ca/336155
<kamui> sweeet!
<kamui> thanks bruenig
<xx> Help!   Anyone know how to open/convert a Microsoft Document Imaging file (*.MDI)?  I need the information to be usable!
<neocortex> cheetah: Nevertheless, thanks so much for the assistance ... I owe you a coffee or beer, or both :)
<bruenig> xx, have you tried gedit
<cheetah> neocortex: np
<tom_> Xif: cutting edge stuff. if dapper is working fine for you stick with that.
<PirateHead> Xif: is there something in particular you're wondering about?
<adamonline45> Does anyone know about "locate"?  I need to find a new file, but I think locate runs off a catalogue that doesn't have the new file _in_ it yet... any ideas? Update catalog? Different search tool?
<riotkittie> adamonline45: sudo updatedb then locate
<derxob> xx: your only option might be to install vmware or wine and take that route
<neocortex> cheetah: thanks, again, and all the best
<queuetue_> The xen-on-edgy howtos i finding seem to be inaccurate or out of date - can anyone point me towards one that worked recently?
<adamonline45> thank you :)
<xx> bruenig, I'll try it now
<Xif> PirateHead: stability, performance?  newer packages?
<bruenig> adamonline45, sudo find / -iname string works well too
<tom_> Xif: if anything edgy will be less stable than dapper
<PirateHead> Xif: all three are true or false on a case-by-case basis.
<Xif> tom_, PirateHead: OK, I think I'll stick to Dapper then
<benkillin> bruenig: thank you very much for your help and patients.
<PirateHead> Xif: some packages are more stable due to being newer and having more bugfixes; other packages have released possibly unstable new features.
<Xif> unless Edgy for AMD64 has Flash and other packages? :>
<bruenig> amd64 does not have flash
<PirateHead> There's no Flash for AMD64 yet. :-(
<bruenig> or java
<tom_> Xif: Dapper was designed to be stable for 5 years. Edgy is made to expand upon that.
<Xif> PirateHead: I think overall, most of the time, newer packages are less stable.
<xx> derxob: I've WINE,  I'll try that too
<bruenig> obviously they are less stable. But they  need to be used on a mass scale for progress
<PirateHead> Xif: that is true sometimes. Especially in the case of Dapper, which focused largely on longterm stability.
<bruenig> else the instability can't be found out
<derxob> xx: of course, you'd have to install the MS product
<benkillin> bruenig: is that java SE or EE ?
<Xif> tom_: "expand upon that"?  what does it mean?
<bruenig> benkillin, I don't know
<sovieticool> hi all
<Xif> PirateHead, bruenig: yeah, at this point installing the amd64 version is pretty insane.
<bruenig> I mean if you like to spend a lot of time doing stuff, it might be a fun hobby kind of thing
<benkillin> How do I change the default location where new programs are installed? I want all stuff to go to /main instead of / because / is a 2gb partition which is almost full
<bruenig> setting up the chroot and such
<sovieticool> i have a ubuntu edgy with beryl and when i try to start him in few seconds i see the login page !!!
<Xif> You're supposed to get some sort of performance advantage (...right?) but you have so much stuff missing.
<jamesbrose_____> I'm using ubuntu-server and when I try to setup all wlan it keeps going "DHCP Discover...." then goes "No DHCP OFFERS Recieved" Can anybody help?
<Xif> Flash alone is a huge handicap.
<Xif> bruenig: btw, if there's no Java for amd64, how the heck is OpenOffice running?! :)
<bruenig> in soviet russia, ubuntu starts you
<sovieticool> ?
<sovieticool> i have a ubuntu edgy with beryl and when i try to start him in few seconds i see the login page !!! HELP
<apecat> in sovjet russia you start upstart
<PirateHead> bruenig: in soviet russia, kernel panics me.
<adamonline45> Where should I put a source.tar.gz before unzipping, ./configuring, making and make installing? Where does it install to?
<Hoosteen> ok new question for everyone...i'm trying to uninstall the drivers i installed the first time..i run sudo ndiswrapper -l to see whta's listed and it shows bcmwl5, i run sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5 and it says it's not there
<erUSUL> benkillin: not posible; you can mount main as /usr/ though but the operation is not trivial
<bruenig> you guys are going to confuse sovieticool
<queuetue_> How can I overcome `Package xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386-pae is not available, but is referred to by another package.` ?
<sovieticool> yeah man
<sovieticool> i go from here
<sovieticool> thank's
<bruenig> !ru | sovieticool
<ubotu> sovieticool:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sovieticool> i am romanian guy
<sovieticool> not rusian
<sovieticool> is my nick that only
<bruenig> well you can obviously read it
<sovieticool> i don't speak rusian
<bruenig> !ro | sovieticool
<ubotu> sovieticool: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<adamonline45> Wow, romanian's so much easier to read than russian!
<sovieticool> yeah are 5 people there :(
<PirateHead> If he speaks english he can chat here.
<adamonline45> for sure!
<riotkittie> like totally.
<sovieticool> i know wery well :P
<adamonline45> hehheh
<cafuego_> En als niet, dan ga je zeuren?
<bruenig> he used a masculine pronoun in reference to ubuntu
<Jowi> sovieticool, you start beryl via beryl-manager in gnome or do you use beryl stand alone from any desktop environment?
<logikon> adamonline45: cyrillic alphabet is kinda cryptographed..
<bruenig> obviously he can't speak english, that is either a neuter pronoun or a feminine pronoun
<sovieticool> desktop environ...
<riotkittie> bruenig: he's more coherent than the majority of americans ive talked to online. :P
<pbureau> riotkittie, lol
<crimsun> 2/win 24
<adamonline45> lol, yeah
<danho> if i am compile a package myself, for my centrino laptop, which cpu structure should I use ?
<crimsun> sorry
<bruenig> either way still funny
<bruenig> <sovieticool> i have a ubuntu edgy with beryl and when i try to start him in few seconds i see the login page !!! HELP
<adamonline45> danho: i386?
<danho> p4 or p4m ?
<adamonline45> danho: oh wait nm :)
<KristianDK> Hello, does anyone succeed getting Office 2003 running with Wine ??
<Ricket> Are there any known issues with Gnash on Ubuntu 6.10 and FF 2.0.0.1 ? I can't seem to get it to work...
<pbureau> dAndy_, I beleive the 4m indicates mobile centrino
<bruenig> Ricket, one issue is that it doesn't have sound
<pbureau> KristianDK, eww, use openoffice2
<balor> I've got a hibernate/suspend issue on Intel Core Duo with an intel i915 card.  On restart, everything works except X seems to keep respawning.  Pressing the power button does a clean shutdown when X is cycling, but that's teh only thing that works.
<bruenig> minor though
<danho> coz apt-build asking this question.
<sovieticool> again kick me out
<PirateHead> KristianDK: I think I saw on CrossOver's website that some people got it running.
<logikon> bruenig: that's not really weird.. there's no neutral pronoun in most romantic languages, so literal translation to all of them would be "him"
<danho> but there are also a p3m ?
<sovieticool> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<danho> or what's prescort ?
<queuetue_> The xen-on-edgy howtos i finding seem to be inaccurate or out of date - can anyone point me towards one that worked recently?
<pbureau> danho, imagine that would be a PIII on a laptop (like mine :))
<|PiP|> if i want to diff the output of a command with another file, how would i do it?
<KristianDK> PireateHead, Hmmm - i just talked to a guy that bought crossover, it didn't work for him :/ So i wouldn't like to pay them for nothing :)
<DjEvolution> Anyone know of a good dj mixing sub such as virtual dj?
<riotkittie> p3 power, woo.
<danho> ok, i will try p4m..
<danho> thx.
<DjEvolution> Anyone know of a good dj mixing sub such as virtual dj?
<KristianDK> PirateHead, i just found their trial, i'll just try it ;O !
<sovieticool> hello i try with beryl-manager and again i see login page :(
<pbureau> riotkittie, P3 900mhz 1GB ram runs like a charm.. for browsing, email, chatting.... and I can make more room on my other P(dual core) 4 3.4ghz laptop for games :)
<adamonline45> When installing from source, will the program end up in the right place, regardless of where I 'make' it from?  Or will it install into the same directory the source is in?
<PirateHead> Good luck KristianDK
<riotkittie> ah. i'm a lowly p3 750mhz 256MBer myself :P
<birgi> hi everybody, i am trying to install ubuntu 6.06 from a flash drive
<Ricket> i'm a c2d 2ghz 2GBer... :-D
<benkillin> should I install tomcat5 or tomcat 5.5? my goal is to get trails working.
<birgi> i get the "missing operatin system" error, any ideas?
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: http://mixxx.sourceforge.net/
<adamonline45> oregon trails?
<skirk> hey guys, anyone know a proxy for ubuntu?
<dallingham> I'm seeing some really strange issues on a new NFS server. Sometimes when I run "ls", I see files. The next time, I'll get a permission denied error.
<benkillin> trails, a java implementation of Ruby on Rails
<mcphail> adamonline45: it depends on the Makefile. Installing from source can be unpredictable.
<riotkittie> ooh. i need to find my oregon trail rom. it's been a while since i've died of dysentry.
<adamonline45> mcphail: You're telling me :)  I don't even know what's happening here...  Ugh, obscure software install...  thttpd... driving me nutso :)
<skirk> hey guys, anyone know a proxy for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<mcphail> adamonline45: that is available in the repos
<PirateHead> skirk: what do you mean a proxy?
<skirk> proxy programs
<skirk> like TOR for windows
<rfschmid> I'd like to remove rhythmbox and all of its settings (apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox) because I think I messed up a setting such that it takes forever to start up, but doing so makes apt want to remove "Ubuntu-Desktop." Should I be worried?
<skirk> PirateHead, like TOR for windows...
<kalosaurusrex> rfschmid: no ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package
<kalosaurusrex> rfschmid: won't hurt anything.
<PirateHead> skirk, here's a HOWTO: go to google, type Linux proxy, and hit I'm Feeling Lucky. Or just click here: www.googleityoumoron.com
<nullvector> can somene direct me to compiz help? primarily need help with the compiz manager, I canot change settings
<erUSUL> skirk: tor afaik is a java program that works in linux too
<erUSUL> !info tor
<riotkittie> hm. i need to figure out SSH and X. teh OH seems interested and i did make him an account but he'll get my laptop when he pries it froom  my cold, dead hands... and i know he wont be happy at the CLI
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<rfschmid> kalosaurusrex: It mentions that it might be helpful for upgrades. Does it make sense to re-install it after I re-install rhythmbox?
<skirk> ok tnz erUSUL
<skirk> ^^
<kalosaurusrex> rfschmid: not sure on that one. although I haven't had any problem with upgrades after removing it. but I could be incorrect.
<kupesoft> I just attempted to install ubuntu by resizing an existing NTFS partition.  GParted crashed and when I rebooted to Windows it said it was repairing the drive.  Everything is fine, but Windows is reporting the the NTFS partition is the same size as it was before the resize but the amount of data stored on it is the amount it was *plus* the size of the would-be new partition.  What should I do?
<rfschmid> kalosaurusrex: alright, I'll just not worry about it. What's the worst that could happen?
<DjEvolution> piratehead: Can you walk me through installation. Im new to linux
<adamonline45> mcphail: It is, but it's version 2.23, and they're on 2.25b...  For a web server, I'd like the latest update :)  I had it working from the old version, it was fine, but I tried to upgrade it to 2.25 and that's pretty much when I lost control.  I ended up reinstalling ubuntu-server to start anew, but I still can't install this thing right, as far as I can tell.
<Laibsch> How do I configure X from the console?  I installed ubuntu today on my mom's machine, the install did not work so I went with debootstrap from Knoppix.  Now I need to get X working.
<Ricket> kupesoft: try defragging
<kalosaurusrex> rfschmid: not sure but nothing that isn't fixed able :)
<PirateHead> kupesoft: restore to backup. You did back up before running GParted, right?
<kupesoft> Ricket: Okay.  Nope, I didn't backup )=
<riotkittie> kupesoft: did you run chkdsk ?
<axa-axa> Hi. Can someone please help me map CTRL to right Win-key?
<zack> i used the command "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows umask=0222" and it brings up a list of options for me so it doesnt work, am i using the umask option right?
<kupesoft> riotkittie: chkdsk is a windows command?
<Ricket> PirateHead: of course not! who has time or space to back up anyway! :-D /sarcasm
<kupesoft> riotkittie: I'm running live ubuntu now.
<LjL> kupesoft: yes, Windows NT and early versions of MS-DOS IIRC
<sovieticool> !beryl help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl help - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sovieticool about beryl | sovieticool, see the private message from Ubotu
<erUSUL> zack: sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<kupesoft> LjL: Can I defrag from Linux?
<mcphail> adamonline45: are there "features" you need in the new version? Ubuntu packages get security patches...
<tom_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> kupesoft: short answer, no (and you don't need to)
<wabz> hi, I'm trying to run some binary app, and I get - error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - is there some compatibility package I can install or something?
<erUSUL> zack: man mount ;)
<nullvector> I have two problems, one is more of an anoyance. My numlock key is reversed. Anyone know how to correct this?
<zack> erusul, what do you mean?
<Ricket> LjL: you know, I always wondered that... why don't Linux FSes need to be defragged?
<LjL> kupesoft: long answer, yes, there is a program called "defrag" available, for ext2 filesystems, but it doesn't really work for ext3 yet, it has not been updated in years. on the other hand, ext3 is much less susceptible to fragmentation than NTFS and FAT
<axa-axa> Can someone please help me map CTRL to right Win-key?
<kupesoft> Ricket, PirateHead, riotkittie, LjL: My best bet is try a defrag, first?
<adamonline45> mcphail: I think it's in a thrid-party repository...  Universe, I believe?
<erUSUL> zack: read the documentation type 'man man' in a terminal
<tom_> ext3 does not suffer from fragmentation.
<mcphail> adamonline45: universe isn't third party
<Ricket> kupesoft: Yes, I think it would figure out that there is more free space.
<kupesoft> Ricket: Okay, thanks.  I'll try.
<LjL> Ricket: it's not that it doesn't *need* to, but in normal circumstances, it's quite unlikely to get fragmented. that's mostly because it tries to "keep files apart", i.e. when you create a new files, it tries to avoid putting it right next to an existing one. well, you get the idea anyway
<adamonline45> no? Okay, lemme do some hunting...
<LjL> Ricket: err, make that "quite unlikely to get fragmented in a way that affects performance". it *does* get fragmented
<ubuntu60> need help
<Ricket> LjL: interesting. so then on linux systems, the drive heads do more moving around maybe? well maybe not because they don't need to read various spots per file... but... hmm.
<ubuntu60> need help pls
<LjL> Ricket: but if one 600Mb file (say, a CD iso) gets split into 3 fragments, that's hardly a big deal
<DjEvolution> piratehead: are you there?
<ubuntu60> a have ati radeon tutorial., http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Driver_Manually
* erUSUL recomends http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<Ricket> ubuntu60: please state your question and wait patiently
<LjL> Ricket: they should move *less* than on a fragmented NTFS or FAT filesystem
<Ricket> ubuntu60: ok
<ubuntu60> and, fglrxinfo
<ubuntu60> it's not accelerate
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: I'm here.
<ubuntu60> what it;s worg
<DjEvolution> piratehead: can you help me out in chat?
<tom_> DjEvolution: did you get Jokosher working?
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: I sent you a private chat. Can you respond?
<PirateHead> tom_: Jokosher is not a digital DJ program.
<DjEvolution> piratehead: I did respond
<sovieticool> my scrool from mouse isn't working why ?
<LjL> Ricket: if you compare a completely non-fragmented ext3 filesystem to a completely non-fragmented NTFS filesystem, well, the heads will move the same amounts. so that doesn't mean anything. comparisons should be made on filesystems that have undergone "normal usage" - *defining* what "normal usage" is is the core issue, and one of the reasons why performance of X vs Y filesystems are often debated
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: I didn't get your response. Is your nickname registered?
<pbureau> when I try to runa terminal app that has graphical interface using gsku I get command not found... what am I missing ?
<ubuntu60> Ricket
<ubuntu60> ?
<rashed202> guys
<andycap_> help
<rashed202> is there a way to have ubuntu install with a text based installer?
<DjEvolution> piratehead: yes, I am supposed to type like I am here, correct?
<Ricket> ubuntu60: i can't help you, i barely know ubuntu myself, i was just being a hall monitor :)
<tom_> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !alternate > RedKrieg
<tom_> omg.
<morrolan> rashed202 - download the "alternate install CD" iso
<erUSUL> !alternate > rashed202
<cafuego_> pbureau: you probably want 'gksudo'
<kotatsu> anyone here ever set up a linksys nslu2 with linux?
<adamonline45> mcphail: I remember now; it was 2.23 beta...  It seemed to work fine from the repo, maybe I'll just stick to what I can handle.
<erUSUL> RedKrieg: sorry, bad tab completion ;P
<LjL> Ricket: still, both FAT and NTFS are particularly notorious for being very susceptible to fragmentation, compared to most other modern filesystems, which is why "defrag" utilities abound on Windows, while on Linux, the less-than-very-useful and 10-years-unmaintained "defrag" package is all we have
<sovieticool> my scrool from mouse isn't working why ?
<pbureau> cafuego, thanks
<sovieticool> is a logitech cordless
<andycap_> k, I use windows and just tried out ubuntu, when i went to install it where it got to portioning it I clicked next and then I was like wtf, I don't know if I want to do this and I pressed cancel at 1% and restarted my computer now, when I reboot it says, missing operating system
<rashed202> but that's only different for the installation right?? I get the same gnome desktop after I install?
<khaije1> i'm looking at a tdi-based firewall, does anyone know what tdi is?
<adamonline45> !logrotate
<zack> i still dont know what i am doing wrong, the manual says umask is a valid option for ntfs file systems.  this is my command i am using  "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows umask=0222" i am trying to make it so i mount the volume and have permission to copy files
<doronBE> hi, I would like to know if there is a way to enlarge the "/" dir. I was trying ubuntu as migration distro from ms and now I wanna clear the MS partition and add it to the ubuntu "/", help ?
<ubotu> logrotate: Log rotation utility. In component main, is standard. Version 3.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 160 kB
<cafuego_> zack: -o umask=0222
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: yes. I don't know what the problem is. In any case, here's all you need to do: enable the Ubuntu Edgy Universe repository, if you have not already; then, in the terminal, run "sudo apt-get install mixxx" and "sudo apt-get install mixxx-data", without the quotes.
<LjL> doronBE: it's possible, yes (while shrinking is much more troublesome, i think). gparted should allow you to do that quite easily
<adamonline45> !thttpd-util
<ubotu> thttpd-util: Support utilities for thttpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.23beta1-4 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 132 kB
<zack> cafuego thanks so much!
<LjL> doronBE: keep in mind that it's, of course, a sort of operation that can hardly be considered very safe, so you should in theory have a backup
<tom_> sudo apt-get install mixxx
<tom_> ;)
<andycap_> can someone tell me why windows isn't loading anymore?
<doronBE> LjL: and what about shrinking ? can I do it with gparted too ?
<erUSUL> andycap_: i'm afraid you messed up your partitions :( you may have screwed your system....
<andycap_> what can I do?
<DjEvolution> piratehead: W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<LjL> doronBE: i'm afraid not, actually i'm afraid you can't do it at all, except by backing up, making a new smaller partition, and restoring. i might be mistaken though, but that's what i seem to recall for ext3
<Ricket> Okay so. Gnash sucks, at least in Firefox. What are my alternatives?
<erUSUL> andycap_: a reboot durin partitioning or resaizing of disks is a very bad idea
<andycap_> well, I cancelled at 1%.. and I just restarted after
<axa-axa> Can someone please help me map CTRL to right Win-key?
<erUSUL> Ricket: flashplugin-nonfree ??
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: the package is not available in the Breezy repository, only in the Edgy one; and you have to add the Universe repository because you won't find mixxx on your cdrom repo.
<doronBE> LjL: I have an MS partition which consumes 140GB and 10GB for ubuntu. isnt there a way to move around freespace ? I remember MS has a program called PQ-MagiK which can do it with NTFS easily and in a friendly manner
<mcphail> andycap_: the damage may well be done already. Google for "testdisk" which can occasionally recover partitions
<DjEvolution> piratehead: What Am I supposed to do then?
<andycap_> thank you!
<LjL> doronBE, gparted can do it for NTFS too, i think. it can both grow and shrink NTFS partitions. it's ext3 partition that it cannot shrink, but only grow. still if i recall correctly
<adamonline45> how do I erase a directory that's not empty?
<PirateHead> DjEvolution: you could try compiling from source, but that might end up being difficult.
<LjL> doronBE: it's called PQMagic or Partition Magic anyway, the Windows utility
<mcphail> adamonline45: rm -rf directory
<PirateHead> Does anyone know how well an Edgy package might install on Breezy?
<LjL> adamonline45: "man rm", look for "recursive"
<DjEvolution> Piratehead: ahh, nvm. Thanks alot anyway :)
<doronBE> LjL: thats exactly what I need ! thanks
<LjL> PirateHead: 80% or so chance that it won't
<adamonline45> LjL: thanks :)
<LjL> doronBE: but don't use Partition Magic, that won't work for your *Linux* filesystem at all
<doronBE> yeah, I know
<adamonline45> mcphail: Missed yours, thank you too :)
<andycap_> ok I downloaded the linuxTestDisk
<Ricket> erUSUL: I can't find that in the Synaptic Package Manager...
<andycap_> now what do I do :\
<erUSUL> Ricket: did you enabled multiverse? also the flash 9 is in the seveas repo (multiverse has 7)
<erUSUL> !multiverse > Ricket
<andycap_> how do I install TestDisk?
<Soul^Reaver> need help installing gmp to install other programs
<Ricket> erUSUL: i'm pretty sure I did...
<Soul^Reaver> keep getting Errors is there an easyer way to instal the new gmp?? cus its not in my apt-get or install manager
<erUSUL> ! info flashplugin-nonfree
<Ricket> erUSUL: yeah in software sources I checked every box I could get my mouse on, including "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)"
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<drx> can anyone please tell me how to mount & access an LVM partition called /dev/VG_Guests/WinSqlVm (on /dev/sdb2) (system is on /dev/sda)?
<erUSUL> Ricket: it is there except if you are on amd64....
<LjL> !flash9 | erUSUL, no need for seveas anymore
<ubotu> erUSUL, no need for seveas anymore: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<erUSUL> Ricket: or ppc.... only fot ia32
<Ricket> erUSUL: I'm on a Sempron...
<Ricket> I think...
<erUSUL> Ricket: what says 'uname -m' ??
<erUSUL> LjL: thanks for the info ;)
<sheriff> hi to everybody, i  am trying to install edgy but after the boot screen i get black screen and the sign which is like i pluged-out the monitor cable so how can i fix it?
<andycap_> erUSUL: how do I install this TestDisk?
<Soul^Reaver> Need help installing gmp on kubuntu it gave me site & I downloaded it & its giving me 1 error, is there an easyer way to install GMP cus its not in my pat-get install manager
<Ricket> erUSUL: x86_64
<mcphail> andycap_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/OS_Notes#Precompiled_binaries
<ubuntero> hello, im using windows xp and suse linux, i have grub so i can switch both systems. i want to install the new ubuntu installer which runs ubuntu from windows, anyone knows if i will have a problem (i already have grub installed). thanks a lot for your help
<dcordes> inside a bash script, which i run with sudo, i need one command to be executed with the normal user. how can i manage this?
<erUSUL> andycap_: sudo apt-get install testdisk ??
<erUSUL> Ricket: sorry but not flash for you :( go complain adobe ;)
<rosalsazs> hi all
<LjL> ubuntero, i think that installer is still very experimental and likely to crash or do nasty things to your disks - if it's even completed at all
<g333k_work> hi, I have cloned my hard disk, then when I turned on for 2nd time the pc with the cloned hard disk the network devices appeared disable, why?
<Ricket> erUSUL: gah.
<nullvector> simple question -- should I use berryl or Compiz? I currently have compiz installed. However I cannot get a theme manager andteh compiz settings to work.
<g333k_work> now I cant enable them
<Ricket> erUSUL: no flash for me? that's it, nothing else?
<drx> when I use Nautilus to double click /dev then /VG_Guests then /WinSqlVm it says "can't display location" what do I do now?
<bobovski> Ricket: why no flash for you?
<LjL> ubuntero, besides, though i guess that's what you meant, it doesn't *run Ubuntu from Windows*, it merely allows you to start an Ubuntu installation from inside Windows, instead of by booting from a CD
<ubuntero> really? i thought it wouldnt be risky
<rosalsazs> i have some one who wants to install ubuntu as a server mainly as a CMS
<yomm> what is a kind & correct way to end an application from the terminal ?
<erUSUL> Ricket: there is no flash for 64 bits (even windows 64 bits iirc)
<Ricket> bobovski: that's what erUSUL just said after I told him the "uname -m" said "x86_64"...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rosalsazs about server | rosalsazs, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rosalsazs about lamp | rosalsazs, see the private message from Ubotu
<rashed202> what's the default password for ubuntu?
<Ricket> erUSUL: is it 64 bit?
<rosalsazs> they installed ubuntu server but the want a gui
<bobovski> ah, no 64 bit flawsh for you?
<ubuntero> yes i know that LjL
<rosalsazs> would they be better off with ubuntu normal?
<ubuntero> it makes a new isntall
<LjL> rashed202: there is none, you're asked to choose one during installation
<bobovski> won't the 32 bit 9.0 work?
<rosalsazs> or should they install a gui on ubuntu server?
<Soul^Reaver> ubuntu sucks neway try kubuntu :P
<erUSUL> bobovski: no
<bobovski> wow, bad adobe
<rebelfallen> I am connecting to a wireless router with a USB wireless card with my windows machine. Is there any way to hook up an ethernet cable direct from my windows box to my Ubuntu box to grab the connection from there?
<mcphail> yomm: ctrl-c is usually correct
<Ricket> erUSUL: so I have 64-bit Ubuntu??
<ubuntero> but as i have installed grub and not the windows loader, may be the ubuntu "install" tool gets confused and makes some nasty thing in my system
<cpk1> rosalsazs: they can just install X and a WM after they install ubuntu server it doesnt really matter
<LjL> rosalsazs: i don't think, a GUI can be installed on the server version too. however, if they're going to use the system for *desktop* kind of things, then the server edition is most probably not the right choice
<erUSUL> Ricket: yes
<yomm> rebel : sure you can
<Ricket> erUSUL: yikes, eww! gotta get it off!
<Ricket> erUSUL: I'll be back when I install 32-bit, I had no idea :)
<andycap_> erUSUL: when I download it, it just takes me to the archive
<rebelfallen> yomm: anything special I need to do or do I just connect it and ubuntu will find the connection?
* Soul^Reaver slaps erUSUL too see if ppl even see me typing
<LjL> ubuntero: it shouldn't, it should just install another GRUB that can boot your Ubuntu, your SuSE and your Windows. it's certainly much less risky than that Windows installer, at any rate
<cpk1> LjL: really you cant add X to server version?
<erUSUL> Ricket: you installed it.... sure you known what you were doing when you dl the amd64 iso image
<andycap_> erUSUL: I am just using the bootup disc, I don't have full Ubuntu
<bobovski> most of my flash+firefox problems have been solved wtih flash 9.0 and the updated firefox
<LjL> cpk1: i don't think that's what i said
<yomm> bridge or share internet connection on windoze box
<dcordes> rebelfallen: one way is to connect both clients with a cable to the router, other way is to use a cross over cable, connecting both machines directly.
<Soul^Reaver> Yomm u mean winho's :P
<yomm> :)
<sheriff> hi to everybody, i  am trying to install edgy but after the boot screen i get black screen and the sign which is like i pluged-out the monitor cable so how can i fix it?
<rebelfallen> Ahhhhhh gotcha
<g333k_work> hi, I have cloned my hard disk, then when I turned on for 2nd time the pc with the cloned hard disk the network devices appeared disable, why?
<rosalsazs> LjL: he want to use it to run a cms like mabo etc
<erUSUL> andycap_: you can install programs in the livecd (System>Admin>Synaptic)...
<bobovski> sheriff: asnd dapper worked ok or is this your first attmept at ubuntu?
<LjL> rosalsazs: well, and the problem is?
<Soul^Reaver> NEED Help with installing GMP so I can install otehr programs, Its not in my apt-get I have the instaler wont let me Install
<dcordes> g333k_work: good question :) just ifconfig up them again
<sheriff> bobvski : yes dapper worked
<danho> hi, i have a laptop and a desktop, is there any way to combine the cpu power together ? coz usally i use one of them at a time.
<ubuntero> yes.. but i meant that windows installer... i have already installed ubuntu with cd, but i want to test this one because i dont need a new partition. but i dont know if i will get troubled since i already have grub installed (instead of the windows loader)... thats what i dont know, anyway you tell me that the installer is buggy
<yomm> rebel : after bridging or sharing the windoze side will be handing out dhcp , so set your ubuntu network to dhcp !
<rosalsazs> cpk1: is  there any disadvantage of runing apache and stuff on ubuntu normal?
<rebelfallen> yomm: ahha. Yeah okay that makes sense. thank you
<bobovski> sheriff: weird. tried a different install disk?
<g333k_work> dcordes, it doenst work
<dcordes> g333k_work: oh what kind of network devices to you use?
<yomm> rebel : and the ubuntu should have no probel finding it & connecting
<jordo23> I run a 64 bit system with a chroot and Konqueror 32 running under that CHROOT. When I go to my home directory, my mounted drives (on my desktop) are not accessible in Konqueror as they have a lock over them. When selecting them, they say that the drive does not seem to exist anymore. How do you fix this? (I know this isn't #KDE, but this is more a CHroot question than anything)
<LjL> rosalsazs: no, it's just that the server edition is optimized for that sort of things. but they'll work quite fine on the desktop edition too
<rosalsazs> LjL: : is  there any disadvantage of runing apache and stuff on ubuntu normal?
<tito_linux> I have accidentally rm -rf the contents of my home directory, is there anything I can do
<LjL> tito_linux: not much
<yomm> rebel : and then ubuntu should have no problem finding it & connecting to the net !
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tito_linux about testdisk | tito_linux, see the private message from Ubotu
<mcphail> tito_linux: restore from backup or use photorec
* Soul^Reaver  slaps ppl aound with my question a lil bit
<matahari> hi
<sheriff> bobovski: no but it happened to me when i try to install pardus linux but i dont know why it happened i mean the splash screen came up but then i saw only black screen
<danho> roughly, how long time is required to build firefox please
<bobovski> sheriff: others might correct me, but it sounds like X is having a hard time starting up
<tito_linux> photorec?
<matahari> i wanted to install ubuntu edgy on my brothers machine (using the alternate install), but it fails at the end of the step "installing software"
<danho> on a centrino 1.0M cpu
<rosalsazs> LjL: i spose if i wants a gui he should just use ubuntu normal
<drx> can someone help me access an LVM volume that says "can't display location"?
<mcphail> tito_linux: it is file recovery software
<matahari> i tried to skip this step ans just install grub, but grub can't install either
<LjL> tito_linux: photorec is a recovery program included with testdisk, which is the package the bot pointed you to
<rosalsazs> LjL: might just be slower on old machinies i guess
<matahari> any commands on the commandline, so i can finish this installation?
<LjL> mcphail: it is in the testdisk package though, that's worth mentioning
<g333k_work> dcordes, mmm PCI ?
<mcphail> LjL: agreed
<bobovski> sheriff: or is it after the spash screen showing nautilis starting?
<cpk1> rosalsazs: not really any that I can see, you can just install LAMP if you get the desktop version and then you can slowly wean yourself off of X until you are doing everything in tty1 with no X
* Soul^Reaver screams I need help installing GMP!!!
<nullvector> what manager allows you to configure compiz and themes?
<sheriff> bobovski : yes
<zoom_> hello
<LjL> !repeat | Soul^Reaver
<ubotu> Soul^Reaver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tito_linux> OK, I'm in testdisk. Where do I go from here?
<g333k_work> dcordes, the one that comes inside the server I assume they are PCI, because the server has 2 NICS
<zoom_> I have question
<bobovski> sheriff: ack. I dunno
<yomm> lol reaver beware of obuto
<zoom_> Can I install xubuntu in a USB key?
<Soul^Reaver> LjL shut it ignored
<rosalsazs> cpkl: sorry i did read you coment right
<LjL> Soul^Reaver: excuse me?
<rendo> This isn't a technical question, but more of a I want to know question.  Roughly how many ubuntu users are there in the world?
<tom_> BILLIONS
<rosalsazs> cpkl: ok ill just tell him to apt-get install gnome or whatever
<macd> or so we'd like the think
<rendo> Not potential users :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-144-140-173.mia.bellsouth.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<LjL> trillions. rendo, try asking on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<rosalsazs> ubuntuguide will say
<tito_linux> How do I use the photorec thing, I'm in testdisk now
<jhasse> Where can i get feisty herd 3?
<houmalam> how do I get flash 9 to work in firefox (Kubuntu)
<LjL> tito_linux: i've never actually used it to be honest, i just know it's the only recovery tool available from the repositories
<LjL> Ubotu, tell houmalam about flash9 | houmalam, see the private message from Ubotu
<tom_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<tito_linux> It only seems to recover lost partitions
<fluvvell> quit
<LjL> houmalam: enable backports, and then install flashplugin-nonfree, i suppose
<LjL> tito_linux: well, it tries to recover *files* from lost partitions. if the partition is not actually lost, i don't think it make a difference to it
<bobovski> LjL: yes, that works to get 9 now
<houmalam> thx, I'll try it
<rosalsazs> LjL: do you disagree with cpk1  that u can just install a WM to the sever version?
<mcphail> tito_linux: "sudo photorec", then select your options
<LjL> tito_linux: still, best you'll be able to do is recover single files here and there, nothing will just give you back your virgin /home directory as it was
<KHatfull> Hi, can I stop ubuntu from accessing my bluetooth device by blacklisting the bluetooth driver?  I want to use BT with my VMware XP VM and the device keeps getting killed in vmware because Ubuntu polls it...wil blacklisting "bluetooth" absolutely prevent it from loading?
<LjL> rosalsazs: no, i don't disagree. actually i said that you could, i'm not sure why you both seemed to interpret it otherwise..
<agnostic> can not reach console with Ctrl+Alt+F1, 2, 3......
<KHatfull> I have already unchecked bluetooth services in the services panel
<mcphail> tito_linux: the best you will get is a "soup" of recovered files, minus their original filenames etc
<LjL> rosalsazs: what i said is, "a GUI can be installed on the server version too. however, if they're going to use the system for *desktop* kind of things, then the server edition is most probably not the right choice"
<cpk1> LjL: i missed your comma is what happened =P
<tito_linux> Thanks for your help, I've really landed in it now though
<tito_linux> Right, resolution: keep backups
<axa-axa> If I am to use Beryl, should I just install it's packages and then use `sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager` to select Beryl for Gnome?
<mcphail> tito_linux: you'll probably be able to recover most of your stuff, but you'll have a lot of work sifting through the debris and renaming
<LjL> cpk1: oh, right i see that now, it could be ambiguous yeah
<andycap_> erUSUL: I can't find the testdisk in the Synaptic
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jhasse_away about away | jhasse_away, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !testdisk | andycap_
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<LjL> andycap_: do you have universe enabled?
<agnostic> can not reach console with Ctrl+Alt+F1, 2, 3......
<andycap_> using LiveCD
<jonah1980> hi guys can anyone help me, this movie conversion command isn't working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3737/
<houmalam> Thx all, flash is good
<andycap_> I honestly have no idea
<andycap_> how would I go by enabling it?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell andycap_ about universe | andycap_, see the private message from Ubotu
<tito_linux> I am so close to suicide! If I could just get back the article I was writing, and some of my coursework, it's going to take 3 hours and it has thousands of files already. Thanks again guys, I need some coffee!
<erUSUL> andycap_: you have to enable universe... go to configuration>repositories
<LjL> andycap_: short answer, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add "universe multiverse" to the end of all the lines that end with "main restricted". but if you're not comfortable editing config files, just use the GUI as the page explains
<houmalam> which java for Kubuntu 6.10??
<rashed202> guys, is there a way I can write to any of the system files while using the live CD?
<|PiP|> how can i delete a directory that has files and folders in it with one command?
<LjL> rashed202: sure. they just won't survive a reboot
<axa-axa> If I am to use Beryl, should I just install it's packages and then use `sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager` to select Beryl for Gnome?
<LjL> rashed202: but you can write to them fine AFAIK, there's a unionfs with a RAM disk in place
<rashed202> Just... normally?
<kristianlm> hi eveyone! how can you monitor file access in linux? i want to find out which process is constantly accessing my hardisk. lsof doesnt seem to be of much help...any other good tools?
<rashed202> Cuz I can't use the installer, I need to apply a patch so that it works fine with the TV out i'm using
<jonah1980> hello anyone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3737/
<jerb> What does ubuntu use for hardware detection ? ie what is the kudzu for ubuntu ?
<Rude-Boy> Why is ubuntu so awesome?
<Laibsch> My computer does not bring up networking interfaces upon reboot.  Calling "/etc/init.d/networking restart" after logging in from the console brings up the interfaces just fine.  What is keeping ubuntu from configuring the interfaces straight at startup?
<agnostic> can not reach console with Ctrl+Alt+F1, 2, 3......
<willys_fueguino> Rude-Boy: 'cause it's VERY easy for a total Noob
<drx> anyone know how to mount an LVM partition from a different Linux installation?
<andre> Rude-boy: ubuntu is awesome, because... well...  it is
<Rude-Boy> <--- total noob
<Rude-Boy> lol
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
<willys_fueguino> Rude-Boy: me too
<LjL> rashed202, to the best of my knowledge, yes. you're only limited by RAM availability, since the changes you make to the filesystem will be stored in RAM (so installing 300Mb worth of programs is not a good idea, for instance)
<willys_fueguino> :-
<PirateHead> kristianlm: google "open source file access monitor"
<andycap_> it says I do not have the necessary permissions to save the file.
<andre> Rude-boy:  on its own on first impression, to me is just an linux distro
<Rude-Boy> you have to sudo chmod ugoa+rwx file
<willys_fueguino> andycap_: use sudo to open the editor
<andycap_> sudo = terminal?
<Rude-Boy> i mean i've done a little unix before, but yeah i'm picking up a whole lotta termianl
<Rude-Boy> yeah
<willys_fueguino> andycap_: yes... from a terminal
<willys_fueguino> andycap_: you can use alt+ f2 too
<andycap_> well, I opened the file in gedit
<andycap_> is that alright?
<andre> Rude-Boy: after playing with it for a while, installing beryl, and all the other programs I need to carry on my daily activites.  it becomes as user friendly as windows and best of all it is free and looks awesome.
<andycap_> I edited the .list and it won't let me save
<adamonline45> andycap_: Make sure you can save the file
<Rude-Boy> yeah i love it so far, and with Wine there's almost nothing I can't do that I normally do
<willys_fueguino> andycap_: to modify the sources you should open it with gksudo gedit
<adamonline45> andycap_: Hah, just what I thought... You have to type 'sudo gedit <filename>' to be able to write a file with root privileges
<andycap_> :\ I just want my comp back to normal
<willys_fueguino> Rude-Boy: I started to use linux with ubuntu.. that easy it is :-D
<rosalsazs> LjL: sorry i think the first time u said i there may have been a typo
<rosalsazs> no worrys
<Rude-Boy> lol
<rosalsazs> :)
<kristianlm> piratehead: ive tried to look around of course. but i find it hard to believe there isnt something already that will enable you to see which file was last accessed on the system, and then use lsof to find which process is using it
<andre> Rude-Boy: the community is great,  they generally always answer your questions here on irc
<rosalsazs> do i use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the kerenel?
<Rude-Boy> yeah i am surprised how huge the community is
<axa-axa> If I am to use Beryl, should I just install it's packages and then use `sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager` to select Beryl for Gnome?
<willys_fueguino> Rude-Boy: you CAN use tab to auto-complete nicks, like in console ;-)
<kristianlm> i image theres gotta be a nice trick to it? like sorting all files by access tile? is that possible?
<PirateHead> kristianlm: sorry, I don't know how to do that. If you don't get a response here, try the Ubuntu forums.
<willys_fueguino> andre: agree with that... the ubuntu community is AWESOME (like that, with caps)
<andycap_> ok, let me get this straight
<andre> Rude-boy: Just be polite and don't ask your questions too often in a short period of time
<andycap_> I type sudo gedit "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<LjL> rosalsazs: well, you had asked "would they be better off with ubuntu normal?", and i replied "i don't think, a GUI can be installed on the server version too".   it's everything in the comma ;-) i didn't realize that would be ambiguous
<Rude-Boy> cool :)
<andre> if after asking twice for the answer to a question you don't get the answer,  come back tomorrow and ask again
<Fanskapet> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/beryl-plugins_0.1.9999.1~0beryl1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/beryl/libimgjpeg.so', which is also in package beryl-plugins-extra
<Fanskapet> anyone know how to find a solution for this problem while updating ?
<Yashy> Can anyone help with an initramfs issue? http://www.pastebin.ca/334707
<zoom_> Can I install xubuntu in a USB key?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Fanskapet about beryl | Fanskapet, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Fanskapet: anyway try removing beryl-plugins-extra
<kristianlm> piratehead: ok but thanks anyway!
<PirateHead> zoom_: install it IN a USB key?
<PirateHead> zoom_: as in, partition and run your OS on flash memory?
<Laibsch> My computer does not bring up networking interfaces upon reboot.  Calling "/etc/init.d/networking restart" after logging in from the console brings up the interfaces just fine.  What is keeping ubuntu from configuring the interfaces straight at startup?
<adamonline45> How do I change a users home directory?
<andycap_> k, I finished doing the sudo gedit and now I go back to Synaptic and still can't find the package...
<PirateHead> adamonline45: as in, you don't want their home folder to be /home/theirusername?
<Zambezi> There a Windowsapplication named Doublekiller that checks for double files. Is there a similar thing i Linux?
<willys_fueguino> Someone could tell me the command for visudo to make user "willy" use the command firestarter as root without asking for a password??
<Pelo> I have a noobish question about partitionning,   I just partitioned a hdd ( secondary hdd on my comp, no os on it),  with one partition taking all the available space ( ext3) , this hd is suppose to be empty and there is already 1.3 Gig of space used on it ,  what is that 1.3 gig being used for ?
<mcphail> andycap_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/OS_Notes#Precompiled_binaries
<spua7> Has anyone noticed ubuntu running cooler on a laptop than XP running on it?
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: couldn't know...
<andycap_> I've tried that it says: "sudo: ./testdisk_static,: command not found"
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: My advice to you is to have 2 partitions: 1 / and 1 for /home
<adamonline45> No, I want it to be /www, so I can easily move files to my webserver using their account without allowing root ssh access...  Unless that's silly, and there's a better way to transfer files on a local network...
<dallingham> I need some help with an NFS server. NFS seems to randomly deny permission to files. Some times they are visible, sometimes they give me a permission denied error.
<adamonline45> PirateHead: ^^
<aluno> helo
<sakobatoneko> how can i get my tool bars back
<zoom_> PirateHead: similar to liveCD but on USBflash (pendrive)
<PirateHead> adamonline45: can you change the owner of your directory in /www?
<_lister> hi all
<mcphail> andycap_: then you probably didn't follow the instructions exactly
<Jowi> Pelo, if it is empty no space should be used, correct? you should mount the partition on that disk and check
<andre> PirateHead:  have you tried creating a symbolic link in your user folder?
<adamonline45> PirateHead: Ahh, that's a good idea, I bet that'll work... :D
<PirateHead> adamonline45: if your web directory were /www/adamonline45, you could ask the administrator to chown the directory to allow you to access it.
<aluno> bye I don't ask your say
<willys_fueguino> Jowi: That's not exactly true...
<morrolan> if I use dm-crypt to encrypt my /home directory, will it cause problems?
<_lister> anyone help with a weird wi-fi problem?
<morrolan> _lister, what's your problem?
<willys_fueguino> Jowi: When I do a partition, some MBs are used...
<adamonline45> PirateHead: Yeah, that makes sense :)  I think I'll do that...
<sakobatoneko> a bugreport program poped up and left my screen blank just what i have in my desktop
<Lord_Skummel> anyone useing beryl here?
<Jowi> willys_fueguino, 1.3 gigabytes? not very likely...
<PirateHead> zoom_: it ought to be doable, and there are probably tutorials online for it. I know there are tutorials to get the Damn Small Linux distro working from a USB drive.
<morrolan> Lord_Skummel - I do sometimes, use it to show off, then turn it noff when I have work to do
<dallingham> Can anyone give me an idea where to look for a solution to my NFS permission problem?
<willys_fueguino> Jowi: yes that's true... and very odd :-S
<eggs> alright so i finally got all my drivers installed correctly and im getting my glx to start and steam to start new problem; when i start a steam game i get a black screen; any suggestions?
<_lister> morrolan, the wifi connection is great and i get 3Mb/s from it.  just what i expect.  if i move to where signal is poor it drops off, again what I expect (100k/s).  When I move back to the good signal, the speed does not pick up again.
<PirateHead> zoom_: You'll definitely need to configure your computer's BIOS to try booting from USB before HDD.
<Xaco> anyone else haveing a problem with the beryl settings?
<andycap_> do I leave a spacebetween main restricted and universe mutliverse?
<morrolan> Xaco, Beryl works fine for me
<gnomefreak> Xaco: ask in #ubuntu-xgl please
<morrolan> andycap_ yes you do
<eggs> anyone have any steam black screen problems ?
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: format the drive again and then tell us what happened...
<zoom_> PirateHead: only this?
<andycap_> :\ I did everything then
<adamonline45> andycap_: I wouldn't use the script on this page, but it looks like a good resource for examples: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=502
<zoom_> PirateHead: install in USB from CD & this is all?
<willys_fueguino> Jowi: It could be that that drive is damaged right??
<rosalsazs> LjL: ah sorry my bad, i see
<morrolan> if I use dm-crypt to encrypt my /home directory, will it cause problems?
<Pelo> willys_fueguino,  this is not the first time I have had this,  I just decided to ask but I can do it again if you realy want to
<vrilutza> what it's a comand to test maximu rate refersh with monitor and rezolution?
<KennethP> When I access CLI via CTRL+ALT+F1 I can see I've got mail. How do I read this? (I can see that the good old 'mail' is no longer present)
<rosalsazs> my typos a terrible anyhoo
<Jowi> willys_fueguino, don't know.
<PirateHead> zoom_: not necessarily.
<_lister> morrolan, did you see my question?  sorry to bug u
<Jowi> Pelo, you're sure you are looking at the correct partition on the correct disk when you say it's 1.3GB used?
<andycap_> I just want to install TestDisk... I didn't think I would need to run through so many obstacles
<eggs> hello?
<Pelo> Jowi,  I said the question was noobish,  I didn'T say I was a noob
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: That drive is in good conditions?? 'Cause I believe that maybe those 1.3 gigas are damaged sectors and it "looks" like they're used :-\
<stephen_> i need help getting wireless to work on my labtop
<stephen_> im running a bcm4306 wireless card
<vrilutza> what it's a comand to test maximu rate refersh with monitor and rezolution?
<Pelo> willys_fueguino, that might be a possibility
<rosalsazs> LjL:  if i have edgy and i run apt-get dist-upgraded will that do anything
<rosalsazs> upgrade my kernel?
<PirateHead> zoom_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71567
<PirateHead> zoom_: the subject is discussed in detail there.
<mcphail> andycap_: i have just followed the instructions and it works perfectly
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: That's the posibility I think has more probabilities to be truth if you recently formated the drive
<Pelo> willys_fueguino, do you know an app to check for bad sectors ?
<andycap_> I am using the LiveCD, if that would make a difference
<zoom_> PirateHead: I read
<rosalsazs> or is it only for going to the next version of ubutnu (after edgey?)
<blekos> hi guys
<blekos> coudl xplain methis:
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: what os are you using right now??
<mcphail> andycap_: it shouldn't make a difference. I have used the livecd for this before
<Pelo> willys_fueguino,  ubuntu 6.10
<blekos> hello, i have a question  when i was booting with a splash screen & quite in kernel it took 2min & 10'' to load, when I removed this options it tooks 15secs to load y?
<MementoMori> hello
<bluefox83> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<_lister> Anyone?  My wifi connection is great and i get 3Mb/s from it.  just what i expect.  if i move to where signal is poor it drops off, again what I expect (100k/s).  When I move back to the good signal, the speed does not pick up again.  Ever.  If i drop connection and reconnect, speed returns.  Anyone have a clue?
<blekos> has anyone xperienced the same thing?
<andycap_> so just follow this example and I will be ableto find the testdisk package in Synaptic?
<morrolan> Can anyone help me setup device mapper so I can use dm-crypt?
<MementoMori> I have a strange problem with a bluetooth connection to my mobile phone
<PirateHead> blekos: I don't know, but you might want to report that as a bug.
<morrolan> _lister, what program/applet are you using to manage your connection?
<mcphail> andycap_: no. this bypasses synaptic
<blekos> whre could i do that?
<Jowi> rosalsazs, the dist-upgrade will upgrade system critical files such as the kernel and libc. when you do a normal upgrade it can happen that some files are held back.
<morrolan> Can anyone please help me setup device mapper so I can use dm-crypt?
<MementoMori> i can create a connection, l2ping it but I cant get auth!
<MementoMori> so I cant transfer files....
<bluefox83> !avi
<andycap_> wait, so if I have already done the instructions, how do I install this??
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morrolan> MementoMori - are you setting your phone in listen mode?
<_lister> I've tried using all the text files with wpasupplicant etc and /etc/interfaces and with gnome-network-manager, same thing
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: fcsk -n /dev/hd?
<EniGm0> hello
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: try that
<MementoMori> morrolan: yes.... I can see it if I do a hcitool scan
<Jowi> rosalsazs, it will not upgrade to the next version of ubuntu unless you change some parameters in /etc/apt/sources.list (using apt-get to upgrade from version to version usually works, but is not recommended)
<EniGm0> does anyone know how i can resize my font in console because it exceeds my screen most of the time
<morrolan> MementoMori - set your phone into pairing mode, then type:  sudo hidd --search
<javb> Hi people. I have an HP Pavillion dv2125nr (AMD x2 Turion) .. Ubuntu Edgy.. Everything working. But i have no headphone jack sense, nor mic nor integrated mic. If i plug  my headphones the laptop speakers should goes off.. but nothing... anyideas?
<morrolan> EniGmO - you mean proper CLI or terminal?
<LjL> rosalsazs: it will download updated packages from the Updates and Security repositories, if there are any and if you have them enabled
<javb> My audio device is nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio
<Pelo> thanks willys_fueguino  trying it now
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rosalsazs about repositories | rosalsazs, see the private message from Ubotu
<morrolan> EniGm0 - you mean proper CLI or terminal?
<javb> Took it from command lspci
<vrilutza> help pls
<willys_fueguino> Pelo: ;-)
<EniGm0> i mean console as tty1 to 6
<mcphail> andycap_: if you followed the instructions exactly it is installed and ready to go with "sudo ./testdisk_static" as it says on the page
<javb> Any ideas guys? (tired of googling :S)
<willys_fueguino> well..
<LjL> rosalsazs: you certainly *should* have them enabled (well, -security at least), and also make sure that you have them enabled for the Universe and Multiverse components, if you have those enabled
<blurn> where do I find the package for open-sshd?
<morrolan> EniGm0 - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the current kernel line
<willys_fueguino> enough irc today.. see you later
<Pelo> willys_fueguino,  this is an unformated hdd at this point, should it need to be formated ?
<vrilutza> how to teste my monitor crt with rate refresh and resolutin to maxim posibile
<LjL> Ubotu, tell blurn about openssh-server | blurn, see the private message from Ubotu
<morrolan> at the end it will say "quiet splash"
<morrolan> add to the end:  vga=791
<EniGm0> thx man
* EniGm0 bows
<morrolan> you're welcome
<blurn> Ljl the package isnt in my package list, I know what it is....
<morrolan> EniGm0 -you will have to reboot to test obviously
<morrolan> Can anyone please help me setup device mapper so I can use dm-crypt?
<EniGm0> and morrolan: if i remove that quiet will it show the services that are starting up?
<LjL> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<MementoMori> morrolan: I can only turn BT on/off, no pairing setup...... and, about visibility, only "to all" or "to none"
<morrolan> EniGm0 - I think so, but I don't know if it will interfere with the graphical boot or not - it might just replace the graphical bootup
<LjL> blurn: it says it's in main, so it's very surprising that you don't have it available. pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<EniGm0> i'll try and let u know
<morrolan> MementoMori - what phone do you have?
<MementoMori> so I think it is already in pair mode
<shashi> watcha doin'?
<rosalsazs> Jowi: ok the help.ubuntu.com made it sound like all it did was go from draper to edgey etc
<MementoMori> lg l600v
<rosalsazs> but i have seen the kernel update when usign it before
<rosalsazs> :)
<rosalsazs> thanks
<shashi> wazup?
<Jowi> rosalsazs, np
<morrolan> MementoMori - can you use the phone with a headset?
<shashi> notthin here
<blurn> Ljl, I have no /etc/apt/sources, I just installed off the cd a bit ago
<shashi> thanks for what
<jsjc> how in the world now my ubuntu boots up and there is two windows manager going one on F7 and F9 the other one??? (how can i fix this?)
<LjL> blurn: yes you do, but it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> are there any ubuntu softwares that _require_ dash instead of bash? i want to switch
<shashi> we are friends  get it straight!
<MementoMori> morrolan: dont know I dont have a headset...... I'd only want to transfer some files......
<javb> ... people?
<w1jrm> i am having an issue with my java on firefox
<mcphail> variant: that shouldn't be a problem
<shashi> what files are u talking?
<w1jrm> i did the apt-get and all that for the new java
<adamonline45> How do I list all users and their group, logged in or not, from the CLI?
<morrolan> MemntoMori - have you installed gnome-bluetooth abd bluez-utils?
<redemptateur> hello
<variant> adamonline45: w
<shashi> hi
<w1jrm> but it still say the plug in is missing and i did assign firefox in jave as my default browser
<variant> adamonline45: w or who
<blurn>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe is that what i want LjL ?
<shashi> i'm ur firend shashu
<MementoMori> morrolan: am in kubuntu and all the bluez thing are installed
<morrolan> ok
<LjL> blurn: no, i want the whole file
<LjL> !pastebin | blurn
<ubotu> blurn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shashi> whwt ile/
<variant> mcphail: ok thanks
<w1jrm> so can anyone help me
<MementoMori> morrolan: can I paste you a konsole "work" session?
<adamonline45> variant: How do I find out which group a user belongs to?
<morrolan> in Gnome, you can right-click on a file and select "Send To..."
<blurn> LjL, I know you want the whole file, I dont care to pastebin, I know what pastebin is also....
<variant> mcphail: now I have somone to blame if it goes wrong :)
<mcphail> variant: ;p
<morrolan> ffrom there, I can choose OBEX/Bluetooth
<adamonline45> variant: who only seems to show who's logged in...
<shashi> so what do u mena abut the file?
<variant> adamonline45: thats what you wanted?
<shashi> what file do u want?
<morrolan> MemntoMori - you can't paste it in here - do you know how to use a paste-bin?
<vrilutza> I'm need help
<LjL> blurn: then help yourself
<dcordes> somebody has an answer to my bashscript question?
<morrolan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shashi> paste what in there?
<adamonline45> yes, I want to see a list of _all_ users and which group they belong to
<g333k_work> hi, how can I enable my network device? I tried with #ifconfig eth0 up,  but didnt work, any clue?
<shashi> do u want the  file?
<vrilutza> how to teste my monitor crt to rate refresh and resolution to maxim posibile supporte monitor.
<MementoMori> morrolan: watch here please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3743/
<redemptateur> I have a low record sound. In my control volume CMI8738-MC6, I ve try to check and uncheck mute and unmute everything but i've still have a low record sound... is anybody can help ?
<variant> adamonline45: I don't know of any direct command, but you can combine it with grep and cat /etc/group to get the info you want
<Jowi> adamonline45, all users and groups are in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mcphail> adamonline45: look at /etc/passwd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.166.216.138]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<adamonline45> Thank you all!
<variant> redemptateur: apt-get install alsamixer
<redemptateur> thx
<variant> redemptateur: apt-get install alsamixergui
<variant> redemptateur: then use that to set the record level
<morrolan> MementoMori - read it
<EniGm0> morrolan: vga=736 is considered an undefined mode number
<MementoMori> morrolan: any idea'
<MementoMori> ?
<morrolan> EniGm0 - vga=791 I said
<morrolan> 800x600x16 colours
<EniGm0> eek
<morrolan> standard
<EniGm0> thats why :)
<javb> no one reading me or no one has an idea of my prob ?
<morrolan> lol
<jsjc> anyone knows where the number of X sessions is controlled?? so I can fix my problem?
<variant> adamonline45: users tend to belong to their own gropu.. as in variant in groups users and variant
<variant> jsjc: what problem?
<Jowi> morrolan, i though 791 was 1024x768...
<morrolan> MementoMori - I have both my phone and a bluetooth mini keyboard configured and I've never seeked auth :(
<concept10> jsjc, you mean the number of ttys?] 
<shashi> what question do u wnat to ask me?
<variant> jsjc: there is no control over hte number of xsessions, to start a new session just specify the correct display (one thats not allready in use) and that doesnt mean a physical display.. it's a virtual or physical thing
<adamonline45> variant: I see that now :)  I wasn't sure if I gave him a different group or not... ;)
<shashi> whta is that?
<Jowi> morrolan, 788 should be 600x600 16bit
<rio> anyone here use azureus? im downloading something that is 9.97 GB.  So far, it's at 86.1%, but 15.92 GB has been downloaded so far.  Whats going on?
<javb> Hi people. I have an HP Pavillion dv2125nr (AMD x2 Turion) .. Ubuntu Edgy.. Everything working. But i have no headphone jack sense, nor mic nor integrated mic. If i plug  my headphones the laptop speakers should goes off.. but nothing... anyideas?
<dcordes> is there a way to define a certain command with a different user inside a script which is ran with sudo?
<morrolan> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shashi> that 's bullshit u want me?
<drx> can anyone help me add an LVM volume entry to FSTAB?
<variant> rio: that is total transfer including upload
<MementoMori> morrolan: thank you for your time anyway
<shashi> what are u saying?
<adamonline45> rio: did you accidentally download it twice, and the 88% is the total?
<shashi> whatever
<variant> rio: probably at least, it could be there were some corrupt chunks which it has re-downloaded
<MementoMori> I'll read the doc you sent me
<shashi> u are jealously
<morrolan> MementoMori - I have an easy way to auth it
<shashi> u did what did it say?
<rio> variant so when it finally gets to 100%, it will delete the rest, correct?
<ld50> when i press mute on my keyboard a image appears (showing that i have no sound), what program is responsible for showing this image, and how can i use it in kde for example?
<variant> rio: it probably wont store the corrupt parts (if that is indeed what is going on)
<jsjc> variant, when i boot up my system I get two X display ruunning and one of them runs XGL the other does not and I am getting a bit crazy
<shashi> u are u
<variant> jsjc: that sounds a bit wrong
<rio> variant what are the other possibilities
<Onimae> So, all of a sudden, I can't print using my Linux machine anymore. I have a printer attached to my Windows machine and am printing to it through samba, but ever since a few days ago it decided not to work.
<Onimae> Anyone know of a way to fix this?
<shashi> u are crazy for me.
<jsjc> i want only one x display running
<EniGm0> morrolan: deleting the "quiet" in the kernel line from /boot/grub/menu.lst shows the services starting up underneat the splash screen and nothing else changes
<shashi> now u telll me?
<jsjc> thats more than enough
<variant> rio: what adamonline45 suggests is one, also that that is the total of uploads and downloads. not just downloads
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<morrolan> EniGm0 - what type of monitor are you using?
<EniGm0> morrolan: and 791 works great thx!
<EniGm0> morrolan: A philips 150s lcd
<jadacyrus> what port does Remote Desktop use/
<rio> variant oh thats what he meant...
<Seveas> jadacyrus, windows remote desktop or vnc?
<jadacyrus> vnc
<morrolan> EniGm0 - I'll send you mine in a pastebin
<rio> variant,adamonline45- cool, thanks!
<shashi> who is that?
<EniGm0> morrolan: it's okay now
<boabsta_> jadacyrus, 5900 normally or 590n where n is the desktop number
<Onimae> So, all of a sudden, I can't print using my Linux machine anymore. I have a printer attached to my Windows machine and am printing to it through samba, but ever since a few days ago it decided not to work.
<Seveas> shashi, behave
<jadacyrus> boabsta_: thx
<EniGm0> morrolan: i just wanted to let u know that deleting that 'quiet' will show u the services starting up at boottime
<adamonline45> rio yw
<shashi> what?
<variant> jadacyrus: 3389 by default
<shashi> what hell?\
<Seveas> variant, that's windows remote desktop, not vnc :)
<sakobatoneko> i need help
<squeaks> hey, my dmesg output reports it cannot find a kernel module, how can i find the complete path that it is looking for it at?
<jadacyrus> so 5900 then?
<variant> Seveas: thats what he wanted is it not?
<Seveas> variant, no :)
<shashi> in commmunity ceter
<LjL> shashi: what are you rambling on about?
<variant> shashi: do you have a question?
<n2diy> I just installed kppp on my Dapper test box, and I'm getting a dcop error, can't create ~/.kde/share/apps/kppp/kppp.pid. Kppp.pid exsists, but what is weird, it doesn't exsist on my production box?
<Seveas> squeaks, what's it looking for?
<morrolan> EniGm0 - sorry, I misunderstood when you said nothing else changed!
<boabsta_> shashi are you a bot?
<squeaks> Seveas, " Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed."
<variant> n2diy: you would be better of with wvdial..
<shashi> what is that?
<morrolan> EniGm0 - so that did what you wanted?
<variant> shashi: never mind, he was just wondering why you were talking without saying anything
<Seveas> !find ipw2100-1.3.fw
<LjL> n2diy, seems the directory doesn't have the right permissions, to me
<EniGm0> morrolan: yes thanks, i can see more now when i do ps aux, still not everything, but more :)
<ubotu> File ipw2100-1.3.fw found in linux-image-2.6.17-10-386, linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic, linux-image-2.6.17-10-server, linux-image-2.6.17-10-server-bigiron, xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-bigiron-xen0 (and 2 others)
<Seveas> variant, that's nice way to put it :)
<shashi> what file are u talking abut?
<variant> Seveas: I thought so
<variant> :)
<EniGm0> morrolan: or is it also possible to make the lines split?
<morrolan> I told you the wrong mode btw but it will work fine - 791 is 1024x768x64k colours
<LjL> n2diy: it's probably a file that's only created while kppp is running, and then deleted (like a lock file). but if it can't write to the directory, it can't create the file.
<morrolan> Enigm0 what do you mean?
<Seveas> squeaks, try reinstalling the kernel image package
<grodius> Hi, I need help. Im trying to install the JDK and I have a .bin file. How do I install it?
<frogzoo> n2diy: ls -ld ~
<Seveas> !java | grodius
<ubotu> grodius: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nikitis> i need help with java.   I've installed sun-java6-jre via synaptic.  But it did not install the Firefox Java plugin.  What must I do for this?
<variant> grodius: there are supported ways to install java jdk, via apt. you can use the sun .bin file if you want but it's not as easy
<shashi> what is that?
<EniGm0> morrolan: when i do ps aux; some lines go out of the screen, so i cant see the end, and they don't split and go on on the next line. Is there a way to do that?
<squeaks> Seveas, it's a custom kernel that i installed, so i'm looking and there is no /lib/firmware/2.6.19* for my kernel
<Seveas> nikitis, you need sun-java6-plugin
<shashi> u are crazy
<jamesbrose1> I'm getting the error "  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!" when trying to connect to my test server box via ssh, can anybody help me ?
<n2diy> LjL: roger, that would explain why it doesn't exsist on the other box.
<Seveas> squeaks, then it's your problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shashi> are u married?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-50-102-133.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nikitis> Seveas, oh thanks i'll brb
<Seveas> jamesbrose1, did you reinstall ubuntu or reinstall ssh on that machine
<Seveas> ?
<variant> jamesbrose1: that means that you have uninsstalled or deleted the ssh config file on the server
<variant> jamesbrose1: and it has generated a new public/private key pair
<squeaks> Seveas, i want to make a symbolic link for my new kernel that links to /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic, but i'm not sure what to call the link
<morrolan> EniGm0 - I don't know I'm afraid - look here for more mode numbers:  http://jsdl.sourceforge.net/docs/howto_console.html
<jamesbrose1> variant, any way I can fix this?
<Jowi> jamesbrose1, delete $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts and try again
<variant> jamesbrose1: just delete the key from your ~/.ssh directory
<Seveas> squeaks, that probably won't work
<variant> jamesbrose1: then reconnect
<n2diy> frogzoo: that just lists my home dir, and nothing else.
<EniGm0> thank you!
<squeaks> just copying the module then to some directory from the existing kernel?
<Seveas> jamesbrose1, variant: PLEASE don't give insecure advise
<squeaks> Seveas, what should i do?
<Seveas> squeaks, read a kernel compilation manual and figure out how to put the firmware in the correct place
<LjL> n2diy: do it for that directory that kppp.pid is supposed to reside in (if that's what you were talking about), and compare it with your other box
<jamesbrose1> Seveas, what would be secure?
<squeaks> k, thanks
<dcordes> can't somebody help?
<frogzoo> n2diy: wrong command  "ls -ld ~"
<LjL> n2diy: if the permissions are different, well...
<Psy-X> ?
<ArtificialSynaps> Go Ubuntu!!!
<MementoMori> morrolan: I have to tell you all the truth... the mobile phone isnt mine..... it's my sister phone... I'll suggest her to buy a better one next time..... I gave up with it :D
<LjL> dcordes: you want to run one command as a different user?
<Onimae> So, all of a sudden, I can't print using my Linux machine anymore. I have a printer attached to my Windows machine and am printing to it through samba, but ever since a few days ago it decided not to work.
<Seveas> jamesbrose1, if host identification changes, always check whether ssh has really been reinstalled
<variant> jamesbrose1: delete ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ld50> is this volume thing specific to ubuntu or is it a gnome thing? -> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/5527/35838059bs2.png
<frogzoo> n2diy: do you have write & execute permissions is the point?
<dcordes> LjL: yes
<jadacyrus> im trying to access my router via links, but there is no username  only a password,how do i specifiy this in links?
<morrolan> MementoMori -best way!  Tell her to get an Ericsson :)
<jamesbrose1> variant, Ok, thanks it worked :)
<variant> Seveas: yeah, i guess security dictates that :)
<Seveas> jamesbrose1, if it is reinstalled, then it's safe to remove that file and reconnect
<riddlebox> does anyone know if it is possible to download a .src.rpm and convert it to a .deb and install it?
<LjL> dcordes: sudo -u <user> <command> -- see also "man sudo"
<dcordes> LjL: inside my bash script which is ran as root
<variant> jamesbrose1: just make sure your connecting to the right server ;)
<morrolan> riddlebox - it should be yes
<Seveas> riddlebox, rpms are from the dark side of linux. We use deb
<pierrelourens> does AIGLX / Beryl work in current parallels
<LjL> dcordes: if the script's run as root, then you can use "su" as well
<morrolan> riddlebox sudo apt-get install alien
<jamesbrose1> Yeah I am, variant, and its internel anyway :)
<MementoMori> morrolan: I really prefer nokia..... I never had an ericsson
<morrolan> or look it up online first
<Seveas> morrolan, that won't work
<n2diy> frogzoo: on the file yes, but not for ~/.kde
<javb> :/
<Seveas> he asks about .src.rpm, not .rpm
<variant> riddlebox: thats just packaged source code, your better off downloading the source code in a normal archive format
<dcordes> LjL: ok so i just switch to to that user inside the script before i run the coomand?
<riddlebox> variant, the source only comes in a .src.rpm
<frogzoo> n2diy: chmod 700 ~/.kde
<arron> Is there anyway to use windows screensavers in linux?
<variant> riddlebox: no .tar.gz or .tar.bz2?
<LjL> dcordes: with sudo, you don't switch, you just prefix "sudo -u <user>" to the command itself
<daviey> how come ubuntu doesn't have a "asterisk-addons" module???
<morrolan> arron - no
<variant> riddlebox: you can install rpm if you want
<variant> riddlebox: apt-get install rpm
<riddlebox> variant, http://www.qmailtoaster.com/
<arron> :(
<arron> ok
<Seveas> arron, with wine you can crate a kludge but it's not pretty :)
<dcordes> LjL: great- that's just what i'm looking for. thanks a lot
<variant> riddlebox: don't use it to install software though, just extract the source and compile normally
<arron> ok never mind then
<arron> just wondering
<morrolan> arron - no problem.  The linux ones are better anyway
<jadacyrus> im trying to access my router via links, but there is no username  only a password,how do i specifiy this in links?
<arron> i know :D
<riddlebox> variant, I can install rpm to do the conversion to create an rpm then use alien to convert it to a deb package then?
<arron> just that alot of them are openGL and the ati drivers don't work on my card :(
<variant> riddlebox: no.. the src.rpm contains source code. you will have to compile it either way
<variant> arron: what card do you have?
<jadacyrus> is there a way to change what port VNC server runs on?
<riddlebox> variant, yeah, can I use rpm to create the package from the source package
<arron> variant: Ati Radeon 9550
<variant> arron: you should be able to use the Libre drivers (lucky for you)
<arron> what are they?
<arron> and how do i get them
<grodius> Whats the best IDE for java in linux
<variant> riddlebox: no, you have to extract the source code and compile it, then you can make a deb if you like but it's basically allready installed
<variant> arron: it should be pre installed if your card is supported
<variant> arron: do glxinfo | grep direct
<riddlebox> variant, ohh I see
<variant> arron: if it says direct rendering yes then you already have the drivers installed and working
<variant> arron: if it says no then you have some work to do
<arron> says no
<arron> :(
<variant> arron: DOH!
<arron> variant: what do i have to do
<variant> arron: could be complicated ish
<wonderpoop> how come when i install kubuntu i can't open limewire?
<arron> :'(
<dcordes> LjL: how can i make my script automatically give a passowrd instead of me when i'm asked for one?
<variant> arron: And I am trying to shave at the same time so gimmie a few mins
<arron> lol, ok
<devin_> need some help with dapper-edgy upgrade. when i got finished upgrading it rebooted, but am unable to load kdm, heres what my system log says http://pastebin.com/873142
<redemptateur> variant : I ve installed the alsa mixer but it still doesn't work
<LjL> dcordes: if it's run as root, it shouldn't ask for a password after
<variant> devin_: thats very nasty looking
<wonderpoop> any1?
<devin_> variant i know
<devin_> thinking i should have kept dapper
<dcordes> LjL: the script mounts a sshfs from a remote host which requires me to type the remote account's pass
<variant> devin_: I reccomend you reboot to the live cd and run the memtest utility as it looks (from that error message at least) like you have a bad ram stick. I have never seen that one in X before so i could well be wrong.
<variant> devin_: if it's bad ram then it's not edgys fault
<variant> devin_: try installing gdm instead and see if that works
<LjL> dcordes: oh. well, that's harder i guess... besides, hardcoding a password in a script is generally far from a good idea, you know! isn't there some mount option for sshfs to use a password specified in a separate file? for samba you can do that
<variant> LjL: I am sure you could use key based authentication
<devin_> variant tried gdm earlier it works but i get this theme error everytime it loads
<dcordes> LjL: is there any difference between hardcoding it in the script itself or in a seperate file`?
<variant> devin_: remove kdm and reinstall.. delete the config file and try a new one.. I dunno. .just gonna have to try a few things
<dcordes> LjL: i mean from the security POV
<arron> variant: you finished shaving yet?
<variant> devin_: really try memtestx86 as that will pick up any memory faults (you should let it run for days though so it can fully test everything)
<devin_> variant alright, ill shall return
<variant> arron: no, keep putting the shaver down :)
<redemptateur> variant : i ve try to modify my sound properties with the ALSA mixer like you said to me but i ve still a low record sound
<arron> lol well i really need to know how to get these drivers :)
<Lars_G> ehem. HELP :), I want to install the new libxine, but I tried a unstable deb and of course it failed on dependencies. trouble is, now if I do any apt-get it still wants to install it. and if I do apt-get -f install it will try to remove my current xine and all dependents (like amarok)... any way to make apt forget about libxine for now withotu removing my current one?
<mzuverink> what command do i need to chmod my /media/WD Passort external hd to make it readable and writable by all system users?
<LjL> dcordes: well, you can make the separate file only readable for root, for starters (you can do that with the script, too, i guess, but a script is generally more at risk of being left with the wrong permissions that a separate file). but anyway, i didn't focus on "SSH" -- as variant said, one of the main points of SSH is key based authentication, so you really should use that. i found it a headache to set up, but... :o)
<jadacyrus> is there a way to change what port VNC server runs on?
<riddlebox> variant, if I install these custom packages, will ubuntu have a problem or even try to upgrade them?
<variant> jadacyrus: surely yes
<eck090> hey what is the command to create new users in shell?
<riddlebox> add user
<riddlebox> or user add
<jadacyrus> vajriant: do you know where to do thi?
<drx> can anyone please tell me how to mount a /dev/sdb device?
<flint-dude> Hello ubuntu
<riddlebox> eck090, useradd
#ubuntu 2007-02-02
<eck090> ok ty
<Lars_G> Please?
<Lars_G> ehem. HELP :), I want to install the new libxine, but I tried a unstable deb and of course it failed on dependencies. trouble is, now if I do any apt-get it still wants to install it. and if I do apt-get -f install it will try to remove my current xine and all dependents (like amarok)... any way to make apt forget about libxine for now withotu removing my current one?
<dcordes> LjL: ok. i will take a closer look on the shared key system. it is anyways important for me because i do a lot ssh for personal use
<variant> eck090: useradd -m -G users,audio usernamehere
<wonderpoop> sigh
<variant> eck090: if you want sudo access then do useradd -m -G users,audio,admin usernamhere
* mcphail prefers adduser to useradd
<arron> variant: you got any links to tutorials on how to get the libre drivers
<variant> arron: hold on a mo, nearly done lol
<arron> ok
<variant> arron: ok, have you tried to install fglrx already?>
<mzuverink> Suddly my external hdd wont allow me to write to it, how can i fix this?
<arron> yep
<arron> Variant: yeh i have
<variant> arron: ok, then your xorg.conf is probably aimed at those drivers instead of the free ones
<variant> arron: please pastebin the xorg.conf
<arron> but with the free ones 3d accelaration isnt enabled
<grodius> Can someone Help me? Im trying to find the directory of C header files that match my running kernel, where can I find them?
<aidan> question
<arron> Variant: were is the xorg.conf ive forgot
<aidan> y would my firefox browesr shut when i try to sign ito myspace?
<arron> Variant: nvm found it
<grodius> arron: /etc/X11/sources.list i think
<Vuen_> hey guys, i have a palm pilot on which i keep my calendar. is it possible to hotsync it with Kontact?
<pbureau> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<frogzoo> grodius: /usr/src
<grodius> frogzoo, nm I wasnt paying attention
<wonderpoop> after i do apt-get install kubuntu and reboot
<variant> aidan: cus myspace is for non cool people and firefox is for cool people - ergo, incompatibility ;)_
<wonderpoop> my login manager won't open
<wonderpoop> it just hangs
<wonderpoop> then closes
<aidan> y would my firefox browesr shut when i try to sign ito myspace?
<pbureau> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<arron> Variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3755/
<aidan> um ok it always used to work on window when i signied into myspace
<aidan> though firefox
<tsoler> hello
<variant> aidan: yeah, i was jokeing.. :) I have no idea why it would do that.. is it only myspace i happens to?
<aidan> umm yeah
<tsoler> how can i set the JAVA_HOME variable
<birgi> is there a grub version of "lilo -M <device> mbr"
<variant> arron: ok, try changing the line that reads Driver "ati" in the "Section "device"" section
<variant> arron: to read "radeon" instead
<tsoler> no first of all where is the jdk folder?
<arron> ok
<variant> arron: then remove and fglrx packages
<variant> arron: I don't know exactly what they are called so you will have to apt-get remove the packages your self
<variant> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arron> already done that ^^
<variant> arron: you removed them?
<aidan> how do i update to firefox 2
<variant> arron: apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<arron> ok
<frogzoo> tsoler: ~/.bashrc per user   /etc/environment for global
<arron> Variant: ok ive done that
<arron> Variant: shall i restart X now?
<variant> arron: yes, please wait a sek though
<arron> ok
<arron> Variant: waiting
<variant> arron: I have a nasty feeling that if this doesn't work you will have to do some compiling
<variant> arron: but go ahead and try now
<arron> ok :X
<arron> :Z
<arron> :| :S
<arron> yeh anyway
<_feh_> can anyone tell me how to get dhcp from overwriting my nameservers, the dns servers it is gathering are slower than the ones I manually put in and I need them to stop being overwritten..
<arron> shall i restart now?
<variant> arron: I will talk you through it if needed
<variant> arron: yes
<arron> Variant: the whole computer
<variant> arron: no, just x
<arron> Variant:  or just the xserver
<arron> ok be right back then
<variant> arron: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<riddlebox> variant, if I install these custom packages, will ubuntu have a problem or even try to upgrade them?
<variant> riddlebox: what custom pakages?
<riddlebox> the ones I will be building from the src.rpm
<pbureau> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<variant> riddlebox: no, it won't know they are installed though so will ignore them unless you tell it not to
<arron> Variant: how do i tell if it worked then?
<variant> !src
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about src - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> arron: glxinfo | grep direct
<jubuntu> hi, how do i use vixie-cron's crontab non-interactively?
<arron> Variant: direct rendering still says no
<variant> arron: damn
<variant> arron: hold on please
<arron> ok
<riddlebox> variant, thats if I just compile them, but if I use checkinstall or something to create a deb file, then will I have a problem?
<variant> riddlebox: I don't know
<variant> riddlebox: sorry
<tsoler> anyone willing to help me set up JAVA_HOME var?
<variant> arron: please pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dimensions> How do i boot my computer via usb HDD ? i unplugged internal hdd in bios selected boot from usb hdd ... but as i start pc it stucks on first screen .
<aidan> anyone no what would be wrong if everytime i tryed to sign on to myspace it closed the browser
<variant> Dimensions: you need to have a bootloader installed on the usb hdd
<mon^rch> beryl is following vista's effects
<Cretemonster> small question about changing permissions on a folder?
<variant> aidan: probably a javascript bug in firefox.. try installing noscript firefox extension to disable javascript and then  browse to myspace
<LjL> Cretemonster: yes?
<Cretemonster> uduntu desktop 6.10
<mcphail> jubuntu: not sure what happens if you attack /var/spool/cron/crontabs/your_user directly...
<Dimensions> variant: i have this usb hdd cloned from another hdd which is full working system with RH installed
<Fanskapet> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<arron_> variant: sorry my computer crashed
<Fanskapet> anyone know how to solve this?
<Cretemonster> installed an application which has set permissions on a critical folder to root only
<LjL> Cretemonster, yeah, but what's the question? :P
<Fanskapet> i get that when i run fglrxinfo
<variant> Dimensions: the cloneing software probably did not clone the master boot record
<aidan> variant: how would i fixc it
<Cretemonster> how to I change permissions on the folder from root to user?
<LjL> Cretemonster: well, to begin with, if an application has done that, it might have had good reasons to do it, no?
<Dimensions> variant:  i used dd command for cloning ...
<LjL> Cretemonster: what folder is that anyway?
<variant> aidan: do what i said first to see if that is indeed the problem.. if it is thesimplest thing to do would be update firefox
<Cretemonster> its a default setting for the nepenthes software
<arron_> varient: im gonna go to bed got school tommorow
<aidan> ok tell me how to upodate it then mate
<variant> Dimensions: did you include the mbr? it's the first few hundered bytes of the disk
<variant> aidan: check if thats the problem first
<Cretemonster> meaning I have to run nepenthes from the root account for the folder to aquire the files gathered
<variant> aidan: firefox noscript extension
<LjL> well Cretemonster, "chown" can change the owner of a file or folder, and "chmod" can change permissions. i guess you want "chown" here, though not knowing the details i cannot really be sure
<variant> aidan: then browse to myspace (with scripts globaly disabled)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Cretemonster about permissions | Cretemonster, see the private message from Ubotu
<variant> arron: sorry, didn't see htat
<Dimensions> variant:  i did dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sde which does bit by bit cloning, mbr should be copied too
<variant> arron: ok, np. if you need more help drop me a mail mrintegrity at gmail dot com
<variant> Dimensions: yep, should be
<variant> Dimensions: dunno what oculd be the problem then. does grub load?
<scrupul0us> hey all... im trying to setup a mailserver with squirrelmail on 6.10... ive looked @ flurdy (based on older OS) and googled... but i cant seem to get it working...
<scrupul0us> i have php, apache, mysql phpmyadmin installed
<aidan> variant: works now bro
<_feh_> xa
<variant> aidan: with noscript installed?
<Cretemonster> To change or edit files that are owned by root, sudo must be used
<aidan> yes
<Cretemonster> OK got that part fine
<variant> aidan: you should change firefox version then.. (thats not garuanted to fix it though)
<Cretemonster> understanding the commands is where it all gets foggy
<LjL> Cretemonster, yes, "sudo" is the command that allows you to work as root. if you need to change the *permissions* of a file that's owned by root, you need to use "sudo", too, for the same reason
<Dimensions> variant: doesn't go further than first black screen which is of bios ...
<variant> aidan: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<aidan> ok
<variant> Dimensions: does it output an error message?
<aidan> well i got firefox 2 dl but i cant seem to install it
<LjL> Cretemonster: well, a practical example: if i have a file named "test", that's owned by root, and i want it to be owned by ljl instead, i type "sudo chown ljl:ljl test"
<aastaneh> Hi. I got a simple problem. My laptop's dsdt stinks, so I use acpi=off in kernel parameters. When I do this, however, my pcmcia card will not get detected. Any ideas?
<aidan> variant: 5.10 lol
<variant> aidan: I had this exact problem with older version of ubuntu
<LjL> Cretemonster: that means "give the file 'test' owner 'ljl' and group 'ljl'" -- note that, by default, every user is created with a group of the same name attached
<variant> aidan: i suggestyou upgrade to dapper
<aidan> dont have it
<Dimensions> variant:  its stuck on bios screen without any thing
<variant> aidan: you can do it via the internet
<aidan> cvcan i update with out format hd
<variant> Dimensions: on the bios screen? do you mean the POST screen?
<Cretemonster> still reading
<LjL> Cretemonster: then if i want to make that 'test' file *only* readable, writable and executable by ljl, i type "chmod u=rwx test", which means "give the owning *u*ser *r*ead, *w*rite and e*x*ecute permissions"
<LjL> Cretemonster: this time i did not need to use "sudo", because the file was now owned by myself, and not by root anymore, since i used chown earlier
<aidan> variant: can i update without cd?? or burin it to a cd
<variant> aidan: you don't need a cd
<sixpointeight> how do i use the ubuntu disk to fix my system?
<Hoosteen> argh! this wireless is frustrating...lol
<Hoosteen> anybody care to help a bit again?
<LjL> sixpointeight: depends. how's your system broken?
<aidan> variant: can i update to drapper with all my program igot still installed
<aidan> ?
<variant> aidan: yes
<scrupul0us> anyone
<sixpointeight> the boot image is stuck in klamav quarantine.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell aidan about upgrade | aidan, see the private message from Ubotu
<Dimensions> variant:  well the first screen which loads from bios right ? on which u get info like press Del to enter bios setup
<variant> aidan: first run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade then open /etc/apt/sources.list and change anything that says breezy to dapper. save and close then run apt-get update && apt-get dist upgrade
<Hoosteen> here's the deal...i download the Broadcom 4318 drivers...i run sudo ndiswrapper -i /Desktop/bcmwl5.inf and i get the following
<sixpointeight> and now grub says file moy found when i boot.
<sixpointeight> *not
<tom_> variant: no...
<sivik> Hoosteen, have you tried using the actual firmware and not using ndiswrapper
<variant> Dimensions: thats the post screen
<tom_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hoosteen> couldn't copy /Desktop/bcmwl5.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<LjL> sixpointeight: ah right, i remember that. well, i've never used klamav and have no idea what it does to quarantine things... but in general, you should boot from the live CD, then mount your HD filesystem ("sudo mount /media/hdwhatever", though it's possibly already mounted by default), and then you can work on it as root
<variant> tom_: no what?
<sivik> Hoosteen, i have it currenty working
<Cretemonster> would it be possible to walk through this a step at a time
<Hoosteen> no i haven't sivik
<Cretemonster> with some one syllable words?
<tom_> variant that upgrade method is dirty at best.
<sivik> Hoosteen, you might want to do it, you using edgy?
<sixpointeight> thanks.
<Hoosteen> no..Dapper
<tom_> !upgrade | aiden
<ubotu> aiden: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<variant> tom_: yeah mate, the way i sugest works just as well. doesn't cause any problems and is the simplest way to inform someone of what to do
<sivik> Hoosteen, thats 2.6.15, right
<enigm0> Hello again.
<variant> tom_: name one problem that it causes
<Hoosteen> well i'm running 2.6.1
<rashed202> Guys.. for the alternate CD.. what's Install in OEM mode?
<tom_> variant: it is not the simplest way, and it can cause problems.
<aidan> variant do that in termail?
<variant> aidan: yep
<variant> tom_: name one
<enigm0> Is it possible to make a program (lets say quod lidet) write files to an ntfs-partitioned disk?
<variant> aidan: nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<g333k_work> hi, how can I enable my network device? I tried with #ifconfig eth0 up,  but didnt work, any clue?
<LjL> Cretemonster, just type "sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /path/to/the/affected/directory" -- i hope that said directory *should* actually be owned by you rather than by root, as you said
<variant> aidan: ctrl o to save ctrl x to exit
<tom_> variant: abandoned packages
<Flamekebab> Evening everyone, should I ask here about MTP devices, or is there a more specific channel?
<tom_> variant it says on the ubuntu website that method of upgrading is sketchy.
<variant> tom_: please explain in more detail than that
<tom_> so why tell people to use it?
<variant> tom_: link?
<mindstate> !blog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> tom_: see !worksforme
<sivik> Hoosteen, did you get my pm
<jeremiah> how can i remove unbuntu
<aidan> im confused variant
<Hoosteen> sivik: no
<tom_> variant: read the damn website.
<sivik> jeremiah, format the parition
<Flamekebab> lol unbuntu
<LjL> jeremiah: just install another operating system in its place
<Flamekebab> why do people always make that typo?
<sivik> Hoosteen, sivik> download via apt-get the bcm43xx-fwcutter and then go to http://bu3sch.de/bcm43xx_fw.php
<sivik> <sivik> and download the firmware v3. firmware, and then use bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract the firmware into the /lib/firmware file
<mindstate> jeremiah, why would u want to :-)
<Dimensions> yeah variant im talking abt post screen then ... as soon as it reaches to detecting drives it gets stuck
<Cretemonster> sudo chown -R crete /var/lib/nepenthes
<LjL> not always, they do "ubunto" too
<Cretemonster> look close?
<variant> aidan: don't worry about it, if your not comfertable on the command line you can use the more "reccomended" way (which tom_ insists is the only way)
<Flamekebab> I <3 ubuntu
<sivik> Flamekebab, good
<variant> !upgrade | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jeremiah> i am trying to put both windows and ubuntu
<variant> !upgrade | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sivik> jeremiah, you have to install windows first
<mindstate> anyone know of any remote blog tools? i tried BloGTK but it wouldn't work
<Hoosteen> sivik ok..i'll give that a shot
<variant> tom_: sorry, wrong nick
<Flamekebab> sivik, well I'd have to, I've got it on two laptops, will be three next week!
<LjL> Cretemonster: make it crete:crete, not just crete... but, no, not really, nothing in /var/lib should be owner by a "standard" user i believe.
<tom_> variant: i never said it was the only way, i said your way was not the recommended way. why would you tell people to use the upgrade method ubuntu says is not recommended?
<sivik> Flamekebab, what do you mean you have to
<jeremiah> i know but i messed up and installed ubuntu and dont know how to take it off
<sivik> jeremiah, just do a reinstall
<Cretemonster> hmmm
<LjL> Cretemonster: so, may that directory ever contain any files that should not be read by other people? (passwords, whatever)
<Flamekebab> sivik, I'd have to love it to use it on so many systems
<enigm0> Hello everyone. Is it possible to make a program write a file on an ntfs-filesystem?
<sivik> Flamekebab, like at work
<mindstate> enigm0, ntfs-3g
<Cretemonster> OK
<LjL> enigm0: yes, it's not too safe though
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know the dependencies for the nvidia script
<sivik> enigm0, you can do it, but its not recommended
<variant> tom_: the !upgrade links says nothing about being not recommended
<Cretemonster> maybe this is futile as it starting to sound like the nepenthes install went crappy
<Flamekebab> sivik, well, yes, but these laptops are my personal ones. I use it on several machines in my office too though
<tom_> variant: "This is the simplest way for most users, especially if you are not an expert." that is referring to upgrading using Update Manager.
<tylersmith> Hi. I wanto to share files between Dapper and XP. I've installed SAMBA. When I do a places>network servers I see an windows network icon, but when I click on it, I don't see any xp machines.
<Cretemonster> it was an event that required I use sudo command for the install to take
<LjL> Cretemonster: if it contains no sensitive files, then you can do  chmod -R a+rw /var/lib/nepenthes , this will make every file in that directory readable and writable by any user
<variant> tom_: right.. and where does it say that it can cause problems to do it hte other way?
<Cretemonster> there ya go
<Cretemonster> thats what I need! (y)
<tom_> variant: it does not clean up abandoned packages.
<Cretemonster> Read and Write only
<Flamekebab> Right, can anyone help me out with connecting an MTP samsung MP3 player to my system?
<aidan> ok dont what what to do now
<gnuwtey> hi, jrib?
<gnuwtey> i tried your command
<Cretemonster> the folder is used to gather files from a emulated server which poses multiple windows flaws
<LjL> Cretemonster: that's a security risk, however, unless you know with *certainty* that there can *not* be *any* sensitive information in that directory
<gnuwtey> but it still doesn't work
<LjL> Cretemonster: "only"?
<aidan> upto  gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<variant> tom_: thats very simple to fix
<mindstate> anyone know of any remote blog tools?
<aidan> comes up with heaps of text
<variant> aidan: you need any more help?
<aidan> variant yes
<tom_> variant: or you could just use the recommended way and let the update manager script uninstall them.
<gnuwtey> and also, the ubuntu disk returns an error
<Cretemonster> this folder is where nepenthes dumps the files it was spammed
<Cretemonster> thats all
<variant> aidan: yeah, if you trust my judgement ( tom_ doesnt) you can just change anything that says breezy to dapper
<gnuwtey> it says "couldn't find ext2 on /dev/hda2"
<morrolan> mindstate - check out drivel
<gnuwtey> oh sorry
<gnuwtey> i've got to run out for a bit
<mindstate> morrolan, thanks
<aidan> variant
<aidan> (gedit:8141): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<aidan> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Cretemonster> it contains hexdumps in a bin form and allows me to gather or collect those files into this folder which then automates a send sequence to various Antivirus vendors
<variant> aidan: thats nothing..
<variant> aidan: ignore that. it's a gnome minor bug that doesn't affect what your doing
<aidan> ok
<tom_> wouldn't happen using update manager......
<aidan> so change breezy to dapper
<variant> aidan: you won't be able to save the file unless you opened it with sudo/gksudo
<sivik> aidan; and then dapper to edgy
<mindstate> morrolan, do you think it being a dapper package will matter on Edgy?
<aidan> would i want to update twice
<variant> tom_: it has absolutly nothing to do with update manager or the way he is currently updateing
<morrolan> mindstate - it shouldn't really make a difference, unless it depends on a deprecated package.
<aidan> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<variant> aidan: dapper is the "long term support" version, only upgrade to edgy if you have a reason to
<aidan> get rid of that'?
<mindstate> morrolan, alright ill give it a whirl
<variant> aidan: you can delete the cdrom lines yes
<Cretemonster> thanks for ur time LjL
<Cretemonster> I appreciate it
<LjL> Cretemonster: no problem
<variant> aidan: you will have a whole bunch of packages to download, could take several hours depending on your internet connection
<aidan> should i update to edgy though? or better to update to dapper
<Hoosteen> sivik: can u explain a little bit how i use apt-get to get bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Hoosteen> or anybody for that matter
<LjL> Cretemonster: it does sound like something that's not very security sensitive, if i understood it correctly
<variant> aidan: update to daper first, not safe to skip a version like that
<sivik> Hoosteen, do you have universe and multiverse active in your sources.list
<morrolan> Hoosteen - to install a package, you have to type:   sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<mindstate> morrolan,  it does lol
<tom_> aidan: dapper is more stable than edgy, it has about 4 1/2 years of support left. Edgy has less support and is using newer, more experimental packages. If stability is more important to you than cutting edge features, stick with Dapper.
<Bakefy> Is MythTV awesome?
<aidan> ok
<variant> Bakefy: yes, once you get it configured/installed :)
<Hoosteen> sivik: check ur pm :D
<tom_> bakefy: check out freevo as well :D
<aidan> i changed every word of breezy to dapper
<sivik> Hoosteen, got it
<Bakefy> variant, I am working on that part.  is it difficult to install?
<variant> aidan: cool, run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sivik> aidan: sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tom_> psyche.
<sivik> Hoosteen, you get my pm?
<Hoosteen> sivik: doesn't seem like u can respond though..unless u haven't yet :D
<sivik> i did
<aidan> do i need to save to file
<Jefo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Hoosteen> sivik: no :(
<Bakefy> tom_ is freevo easy to install?
<variant> Bakefy: supposedly, I never did it my self but a friend said it was hardish
<sivik> there seems to be a problem here, do you have aim or something like that?
<variant> aidan: yes
<Jefo> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<aidan> and do i need to have sudo infront of that cmd lind
<tom_> bakefy: there are packages for it yes
<Hoosteen> sivik: pm again
<variant> aidan: yes
<sivik> how do i set up chroot for blocking ppl on my website to get anywhere else on my computer
<flint-dude> Later
<tom_> sivik: you have to register you're nick to pm i think.
<anon_> dear lovely people: a question
<variant> sivik: try this: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/05/24/1450203
<aidan> so it will install with me not losing anythink on my harddrvie
<Xerocide> Every time I try to run the defect check (or anything in the boot menu) it just restarts my computer, any suggestions?
<variant> aidan: correct
<tom_> aidan: it updates the software only, it won't touch your personal files.
<Kiba-kun> Hi, I have a problem everytime I burn a CD
<anon_> what's the best way to force xorg to use a USB mouse and ignore my built-in laptop touchpad?
<Xerocide> I have checked the MD5 hash, and I have used 2 different burners to try and still the same result.
<Beverage> hey folks, my x server died anyway i booted in with knoppix and now im trying to copy the files to a USB flash drive anyone know why it wont let me?
<Xerocide> Could it be a problem with my copmuter?
<aidan> and anyistalled programs / or will it reinstall over them the latest versions
<Kiba-kun> Um...let me repeat myself if I wasn't heard
<variant> anon_: you can edit xorg.conf to specify your exact mouse that you want to use instead of /dev/input/mice
<Kiba-kun> I am having a problem with burning a Ubuntu CD
<tom_> Beverage: is the flash drive mounted?
<morrolan> Beverage - knoppix will mount your USB drive as read-only by default
<Kiba-kun> I tried several time
<knovak> I have a really stupid question: my friend is giving me a new Hard Drive tomorrow, and I want to free space on my current hard drive (my windows installation, I also have Ubuntu on a dual boot there)... so my Q: can I somehow transfer my entire installation to the new HDD?
<aidan> any wont delete my codec's
<variant> anon_: you would set /dev/input/mouse0 or soemthing instead. also take out the touchpad driver lines
<variant> aidan: no, only updates what you have
<aidan> ok sweet
<variant> aidan: jupp
<aidan> anmd will the look of 5.10 chagne?
<Kiba-kun> but I alway got an error message like this 1718.871.xxxxxx Buffer I/O Error on device hdc, logical block x
<variant> aidan: aa bit yes.. not to much
<Kiba-kun> x stand for a number
<aidan> ok sweet
<tom_> aidan: well upgrading from breezy to dapper, you will need to install some newer gstreamer packages after.
<Kiba-kun> can anybody see the reason why?
<anon_> Kiba-kun: sounds like file-system corruption?
<aidan> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<aidan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<aidan> aidan@ubuntu:~$
<Kiba-kun> hmm.I alway got this error on every Ubuntu CD I burn
<variant> aidan: sudo the command remember
<aidan> aw what is it easy as just getin them and typen in the cmd like i did
<Kiba-kun> well.. Every CD that isn't RW
<Kiba-kun> and RW don't work either
<aidan> ture variant
<variant> aidan: yes
<d0dge-> If I want an Eterm shortcut to my taskbar, but I want it to start like: LC_ALL=en_US.iso885915 Eterm, how can I do that?
<aidan> variant: i did sudo it
<variant> d0dge-: change the command in the launcher to look like that instead of just eterm
<aidan> came up with same error
<variant> aidan: and you got that error? is the graphical package manager open?
<tom_> variant: can you suggest he follow the other method, seeing as he is having difficulties?
<Kiba-kun> anything I am missing here?
<variant> tom_: feel free to sugest it your self
<Kiba-kun> I tried like three burning softwares so far
<anon_> how do I figure out what device the USB mouse is registered as?
<Kiba-kun> so far, nothing work
<aidan> no it not open
<variant> aidan: do sudo -i
<variant> aidan: then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<grodius> hey im trying to uninstall vmware before i install the new version, how do I make sure its completely removed
<d0dge-> variant: There's only 'Button title', 'Description' and location of the executable. Doesn't help if I put that on the command line arguments because it comes in front of the 'Eterm' command
<LjL> grodius: if you installed the Server version via its own installer... you don't
<variant> d0dge-: right click on the launcher and thats what you get?
<LjL> grodius: just hope the uninstaller (if it came with one) did its work thoroughly
<Kiba-kun> so nobody responding to my request for help. Perhap I didn't describe the problem quite clearly?
<tom_> grodius: are you using vmware-player?
<variant> d0dge-: you can always make a very simple script (just he command on one line) and have the executable reference that instead
<spacepod> I'm looking for a fairly easy and inexpensive way to run raid on 6.06. I currently have 2x 120g ide drives (both on seperate motherboard controllers). I've read up on dmraid however it seems kind of tricky. Would i be better off running SATA drives and a controller card? Note that i'm too poor to afford scsi :P
<aidan>  cannot execute binary file
<scrupul0us> anyone at all...
<variant> aidan: something sounds broken
<grodius> tom_, Well i had the VMware server, Tried to installt he new one it got screwed up and now I cant install either
<Kiba-kun> help?
<variant> aidan: by all means try tom_'s suggestion but it sounds like there is a problem with your system
<ryanakca> what ports do I open in iptables to allow printing with samba?
<variant> aidan: type dmesg please and pastebin the output
<tom_> grodius: so you're trying to install it?
<WonderWal> hi, i installed ubuntu, im interested in seeing which kernel config has been used in my kernel.. where can i find it?
<variant> d0dge-: echo "LC_ALL=en_US.iso885915 Eterm" > ~/.etermlauncher.sh && chmod +x ~/.etermlauncher
<tom_> aidan: follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-792e320b3976df97f0d8b47047e1bcc955fd2569
<variant> doronBE: then just change the "executable" line to read /home/youruser/.etermlauncher
<variant> doronBE: then just change the "executable" line to read /home/youruser/.etermlauncher.sh
<knovak> question: my friend is giving me a new Hard Drive tomorrow, and I want to free space on my current hard drive (my windows installation, I also have Ubuntu on a dual boot there)... so my Q: can I somehow transfer my entire installation to the new HDD?
<aidan> dmseg pastebin
<WonderWal> ?
<d0dge-> variant: Oh now I get it, thanks for help
<variant> aidan: I have a strong suspicion that your system is borked in other ways that update-manager and apt-get dist-upgrade wont fix, feel free to try it though. if it still doesn't work come back and let me know
<squeaks> hello, i compiled my own kernel 2.6.19.2 but now the module for ipw2100 won't load, dmesg output: "pw2100: eth0: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.", there is no directory /lib/firmware/2.6.19.2-custom-2-01-a' like there is for the default kernel, can anyone point me to documentation for what needs to be done to create the firmware directory for my custom firmware?
<variant> d0dge-: yw
<variant> squeaks: you have to install the firmware by the sounds of it!
<variant> !wireless | squeaks
<ubotu> squeaks: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WonderWal> :(
<variant> squeaks: that should help you out if you read that
<squeaks> thanks, i will do that
<spacepod> anyone have any suggestions on my raid issue?
<variant> WonderWal: cd /usr/src/ && tar -zxvf 'uname -r' && cd thedirectorycreated && make oldconfig && make config
<ww> quit
<aidan> ok tom
<aidan> done that
<karthi1> hi gys...help needed??.......i compiled my c program using gcc...but how to get the output?
<Dimensions> Hie  ... I have the setting in bios to boot from usb hdd as first sequence second is cd rom third is internal drive but if i remove internal hdd or not still the system wouldn't load and gets stucked as soon as post screen comes to detecting drives ...
<QRZ> spacepod: Your drives are SATA or IDE?
<Kiba-kun> why am I being ignored?
<karthi1> : hi gys...help needed??.......i compiled my c program using gcc...but how to get the output?..wht command i should use?
<karthi1> hi gys...help needed??.......i compiled my c program using gcc...but how to get the output?..wht command i should use?
<chiarato> I did something to the pc that the internet got very slow what can I do to improve the speed on my internet
<aidan> says somethin,k bout
<variant> karthi1: gcc makes a.out by default, thats an elf executable inspite of the name. just run it as normal
<aidan> check check box
<karthi1> thanks variant
<tom_> variant: did you get my PM?
<variant> tom_: wasn't paying attention, will take a look now
<squeaks> variant, i just did "sudo ln -s 2.6.17-10-generic $(uname -r)", seems to have fixed the problem... but hardly seems like the correct kernel compilation procedure
<variant> tom_: nope, none came through to me
<tom_> k
<aidan> tom im stuck
<spacepod> QRZ:  currently i have two ide drives on seperate motherboard ide controllers. i've read a little on using dmraid however it seems a bit tricky. would i be better off using SATA drives?
<sivik> aidan: what are you having problems with now
<variant> squeaks: no, the kernel source is not "installed" by default so you have to extract it, cd to that directory, build the old config and then view the config
<aidan> its said sertval new versions of ubuntu
<chiarato> my net got slow what can I do???
<variant> tom_: are you registerd with nickserve?
<variant> tom_: you have to be to pm on this network
<tom_> variant: please read this: http://pastebin.ca/336354 . It is a side note underneath the upgrade method involving manually editing the sources.list file.
<chiarato> jrib: are you there bro!
<QRZ> spacepod: I think you should be able to use your current ide drives.  Yes, dmraid can be a little tricky.  However, there are tutorials on the 'Net that explain it step by step.
<AngryElf_> lirc
<lskd-255> chiarato, how fast is it suppose to be?
<variant> tom_: that has nothing to do with what I was asking aidan to do
<QRZ> spacepod: I just built an Ubuntu server with 2 SATA II drives configured for RAID 1.  So far, working great!  :-)
<variant> tom_: I was asking him to run dist-upgrade not upgrade
<tom_> variant: it is possible aidan's system was corrupted following that method. Please stop suggesting it, not because I think its the best way, but because it's easier to mess somebody's system up.
<aidan> n stuck with tom's way
<spacepod> QRZ:  using 6.06 or 6.10?
<tom_> variant: but still, it is easier to mess up a system following that method.
<sivik> tom: i have ever had a problem with it
<variant> tom_: considering that he hasent managed to actualy run it yet I find that hard to beleive
<chiarato> lskd-255 good question it used to be fast!
<QRZ> spacepod: Dapper.  6.06, I think.
<variant> tom_: only if you can't follow instructions
<dirk_> hey guys, I could use a little help with wifi and dhclient. It works fine on my home net however on almost every other net it fails
<variant> tom_: please show me the original link where you got that text from
<lskd-255> chiarato, have you reset your modem lately?  turn it off for about 3 mins, enough for the line to clearand reboot your computer and modem together
<chiarato> lskd-255: used to click and open now click wait then open
<QRZ> spacepod: Yes, it is 6.06.
<aidan> tom_ nered help
<lskd-255> chiarato, mine was doing that about an hour and a half ago
<chiarato> lskd-255: I have wireless network adapter
<dirk_> I can connect with iwconfig, but when i run dhclient it loses its connection and of course fails to acquire an ip
<spacepod> QRZ: awesome.. what type of server are you running? fileserver, webserver?
<tom_> variant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-0171d3953a2ea19e9b4228bcd5cde3ecfb67f7af        Read "Extremely Important" underneath.
<variant> tom_: nevermind i found it
<QRZ> spacepod: Here's a tutorial that should help:  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<lskd-255> chiarato, have you checked with a speed site
<dirk_> does anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<aidan> tom_ need help stuck
<tom_> variant: i'm just trying to help you help people better. don't take offense.
<chiarato> lskd-255: I'm doing that right now!
<tom_> aidan: what's up?
<spacepod> sweet. thanks. heading there now
<QRZ> spacepod: It's a Webserver, DNS, Mailserver, and FTP server.
<Zenith2007> Hi everyone, hope everything's OK. I've after some noobie help please, just installed ubuntu, when I try to change resolution it only goes as high as 800x600, any ideas?
<lskd-255> chiarato, dsl or broadband?
<variant> tom_: I don't take offence. what makes you think I have? anyway, aidan is now asking for your help.
<pnm> dirk_: what's the wireless card? a usb ralink chipset, by any chance?
<aidan> did the gksudo "update-manager"
<QRZ> spacepod: The tutorial calls out SATA drives, but IDE should work fine.
<spacepod> QRZ: cool deal. I'm attempting to setup a file server for our art department. was just going to use samba.
<aidan> comes up with all these packages
<chiarato> lskd-255: broadband
<dirk_> atheros
<variant> aidan: click to install
<QRZ> spacepod: Sounds fun!
<pnm> dirk_: hmm.. I had that exact problem once, with a ralink card. Turned out that for some bizarre reason the card'
<tom_> aidan: you enabled the "Breezy-Updates" repository as the guide suggested?
<aidan> ok
<pnm> dirk_: was incompatible with a preempt kernel
<aidan> ya
<QRZ> My new Ubuntu server will be replacing an old Mandrake 9.0 server that has been online 24/7 for about 4 years now.
<dirk_> well I've installed the new mad-wifi drivers
<chiarato> lskd-255: it says download 4349kbps and up 305kbps??
<tom_> aidan: if so, you should see a little tab at the top that says "new distribution available, dapper 6.06" something along those lines. you'll want to click upgrade.
<lskd-255> ... that's not bad
<dirk_> I've never had this problem with an atheros card before so I'm a little confused
<Zenith2007> HI folks, any one got any ideas on the resolution query I posted please? Highest option is 800x600 and was hoping it to be 1024x768.
<spacepod> QRZ: yea i've been running two 6.10 test machines for about a month now. In the future I was going to try and set it up to handle vpn connections as well. however i'm not sure if i want to add that kind of access directly to the server.
<aidan> should i change that list back to breezy
<chiarato> lskd-255: did you get that?
<QRZ> spacepod: Well, that's the beauty of Linux.  Endless possibilities...
<spacepod> also running xubuntu on the xbox :P
<lskd-255> I've got 244.3 kbs
<QRZ> spacepod: nice!  :-)
<spacepod> yea much better than that ms stuff :)
<tom_> aidan: i'm not sure it matters, but if it isn't working, don't change the sources.list file back to breezy, it can only mess things up more. you can't go backwards.
<pnm> anyone know whether it's possible to extract a tar.gz archive in-place? I don't have space on my HD for the .tar.gz _and_ the extracted files
<White_Lightning> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Heterocephalus> anyone using the the driver + blob for the intel ipw3945 wirelesscard?
<aidan> so im screwed?>
<tom_> aidan: i'm going to eat dinner right now, if you have any more problems, there's lots of people in here who have upgraded, and would be willing to help.
<variant> tom_: fyi, he did not run apt-get update successfully as there is some other issue with the current installed system. therefore you can revert sources.list back to breezy with no risk
<Zenith2007> great thanks, I'll give it a read through and see if I can sort it out, see you again soon no doubt. cheers.
<lskd-255> chiarato, bandwidthplace clocks me: Communications 2 megabits per second  Storage 244.3 kilobytes per second  1MB file download 4.2 seconds  Subjective rating Great
<chiarato> lskd-255: do you have any clue of what I can do to improve the speed of the browser cause' it was working fine yesterday?
<variant> tom_: bailing out eh? ;)
<aidan> whats the cmd line for the list
<lskd-255> chiarato, is that firefox?
<White_Lightning> !myself
<variant> aidan: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chiarato> lskd-255: yes
<White_Lightning> hehe
<chiarato> lskd-255: the only thing I can remember doing lately is installing flashplayer 9
<aidan> variant is there a way to fix the stupid erroe while runnig the distro update
<lskd-255> hmmm
<variant> aidan: getting conflicting help from two different people is just as bad as bad advice from one person (if not worse) as tom_ seems to have gone afk, you can ask me for help or not
<chiarato> lskd-255: after that the it got slow! where did you check your speed ??
<variant> aidan: it's an odd error indeed
<aidan> ill ask u for help
<aidan> u seem to no what u are doin :P
<lskd-255> chiarato, bandwidthplace clocks me: Communications 2 megabits per second  Storage 244.3 kilobytes per second  1MB file download 4.2 seconds  Subjective rating Great
<variant> aidan: yeah well you can never know, tom_ is quite right about the update manager, it is the "reccomended" way..
<aidan> meh
<variant> aidan: I just don't see any real issues with using the manual way.. I have never had aproblem and neither have i met anyone who has
<aidan> i have lol
<aidan> :P
<variant> aidan: :)
<HighLife> Hey I can't eject the disc in my dvd drive for this reason   umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy, How can I force this thing to eject?
<chiarato> lskd-255: I did it again and it shows 5577kbps and upload 285kbps?
<variant> aidan: your issue seems to be something else
<aidan> ill log off and log back on
<sivik> HighLife, that means you either have a terminal open to that folder or have a file manager open to that file
<variant> aidan: so just to experiment type "sudo -i", enter your pass and then type "whoami" it should say root
<sivik> HighLife, exit the folder, and then try the command again
<mindstate> !mp32ogg
<lskd-255> chiarato, that sounds good
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-7 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<HighLife> Oh alright I guess I have to many desktops :P
<sivik> HighLife, probabl
<sivik> HighLife, maybe
<pintas> hello, i am making a derivate of Ubuntu, can i distribute it freely without legal concerns?
<pintas> :)
<chiarato> lskd-255: I know but what confuses me is why takes so long to open up a page!!
<aidan> yeah ok says that
<lskd-255> chiarato, there is in firefox "about:config" which is the area for/to tweak
<variant> aidan: and apt-get dist-upgrade works or not?
<variant> aidan: sorry, apt-get update first
<Kud|> Does Ubuntu come bundled with a Usenet program?
<aidan> Reading package lists... Done
<variant> aidan: great.. did it spam some stuff to the screen?
<HighLife> Nope I checked all of my desktops and I don't have a single file browser or terminal open
<HighLife> Closed them all and it still doesnt work
<aidan> yeah stuff like this
<aidan> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/restricted Packages
<aidan> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Packages
<eXistenZ> why when formatting ext3 filesystem it takes about 2GB?
<macd> eXistenZ, thats called filesystem overhead.
<variant> HighLife: you can use fuser command to find out what is holding a driver open, or you can force eject it but thats not a good idea
<chiarato> lskd-255: I opened that up but does not make any sense to me!!!
<lskd-255> chiarato, in "about:config"   look for an entry about network pipelining
<variant> aidan: cool, when that is finnished run apt-get dist-upgrade
<eXistenZ> macd, Was ist das?
<macd> eXistenZ, its called file system overhead.
<aidan> variant
<aidan> 889 upgraded, 136 newly installed, 37 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<aidan> Need to get 392MB/414MB of archives.
<aidan> After unpacking 142MB of additional disk space will be used.
<aidan> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<lskd-255> chiarato,  read this: http://forevergeek.com/open_source/make_firefox_faster.php
<LjL> Ubotu, tell aidan about paste | aidan, see the private message from Ubotu
<macd> go lookuo overhead, if you dont understand the contextual meaning.
<variant> aidan: please don't spam like that
<LjL> eXistenZ, the filesystem needs space to store its own information - the inodes in the case of ext3
<variant> aidan: but that is good, press y to let it work
<HighLife> how would I use fuser in this case?
<eXistenZ> macd, How big is it? 3GB?
<aidan> i no but i cant be botherd learn b\ut the gay paste bun
<macd> eXistenZ, it depends on the total size of the partition.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c58-108-228-248.fitzg1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eXistenZ> macd, about 35GB
<macd> eXistenZ, so what do you want to know, the 3gb is the space the filesystem needs for its own data, journals, etc.
<Bakefy> \h
<LjL> yeah, forgot the journal for ext3 too i guess
<variant> HighLife: fuser /path/to/mountpoint should do it iirc
<Idempotence> i have dual monitor with xinerma enabled. the problem is that when i press screen-cap, i get half the screen transparent png and only screen 1 shows. where do i set that?
<ugarit> any recommendations for enterprise level managed linux services?
<ardchoille42> "The shell accepts human readable commands and translates them into something the kernel can read and process."  <-- So, is it safe to say the shell is a type of interpreter?
<macd> ugarit, you want support?
<lskd-255> chiarato,  did you get that?
<macd> ardchoille42, the shell is exactly that.
<Khem> ugarit: ubuntu
<macd> Khem, more specifically cannonical.
<ardchoille42> macd, Ah, thanks
<variant> LjL: bah, you banned my user :) (not mine, but the one i was helping i mean :))
<Khem> macd: yep thats right
<ugarit> I mean an ISP
<chiarato> lskd-255: I was reading the page you sent me how do change to true?
<LjL> ardchoille42: a typical shell surely *is* an interpreter. for complex shells such as bash, that's even more apparent, since you can write full-blown programs using them
<macd> ugarit, you need support for linux? someone to hold accountable commercially?
<lskd-255> double click
<ardchoille42> LjL, I see. :)
<LjL> variant: sorry ;( he did quite ask for it though
<variant> LjL: yeah kinda
<chiarato> lskd-255: never mind double click duh!
<mitrovarr> does anyone know where there's a good list of what the options on the kernel line in the menu.lst of grub do?
<HighLife> Hmm when I do fuser /media/cdrom It gives me absolutly nothing
<variant> LjL: tis np, was gettin a little tired anyway tbh :)
<mitrovarr> I'm trying to adjust the framebuffer console settings so I don't get blackscreens on a nvidia 8800
<DanZ> im having an issue when installing xubuntu-desktop, "the following packages have unmet dependencies:" "gamin: Conflicts: fam but 2.7.0-10ubuntu1 is not to be installed" "gimp-svg: depends: gimp (= 2.2.13=1ubuntu1) but 2.2.13-1ubuntu3 is to be installed."
<lskd-255> chiarato,  don't do as it says  do a lesser number  30 sounds excessive
<ardchoille42> "cat /etc/shells"  I had no idea we had all those shells in Ubuntu
<eXistenZ> I have a partition to store mp3s, is it preferred to make it ext3 or ext2?
<variant> ardchoille42: there are many more available
<mcphail> eXistenZ: ext3
<mitrovarr> in particular, does anyone know what vga=ext does?
<ardchoille42> variant, Really?
<chiarato> lskd-255: like what?
<variant> ardchoille42: jupp
<ugarit> macd: I need to run a SaaS business on the internet and need a place to hold my data, I need root access
* macd wears his tcsh hat.
<eXistenZ> mcphail, why?
<ardchoille42> variant, I think I'll stick with bash until I master it, lol
<variant> ardchoille42: check the wikipedia article on bash, it should list alternative shells in a link at the bottom
<mcphail> eXistenZ: much safer if your system crashes/power cut etc
<ardchoille42> variant, I'll do that, thanks
<lskd-255> chiarato I don't know, 8 maybe,  it's off by default so maybe even 4 is workiable
<macd> ugarit, so you need a linux host, Id go with a dedicated priovider with managed hosting, rackspace isnt bad, Infolink is also good.
<variant> ardchoille42: there are some real benefits to switching, but yes, learn what you like and stick to what you prefer the most :)
<variant> ardchoille42: I tried a few shells but keep coming back to bash
<Goldfisch> I have a VIA EN15000 motherboard system with VIA's chrome graphics device. Are people using unichrome or openchrome to load dapper?
<ardchoille42> variant, I will try some others, just to see what I want :)
<HighLife> What effects could force ejecting have?
<variant> ardchoille42: try zsh.. it's quite popular i think
<lskd-255> chiarato, do 30 and I can almost garauntee you'll be ignored
<ardchoille42> variant, Yeah, I have friends who swear by zsh and its features.
<ugarit> macd thanks
<chiarato> lskd-255: l think so too I'll do 8 and see what happens :)
<HighLife> I think I may have to resort to that, how would I do that?
<the1337djs> Anyone here know a good linux alternative to something like VirtualDJ?
<lskd-255> chiarato, happy surfing@@
<lskd-255> chiarato, happy surfing!!
<the1337djs> Anyone here know a good linux alternative to something like VirtualDJ?
<variant> anyone tried tribal trouble on ubuntu? it's kinda fun (demo is anyway) a settlers clone i think
<HighLife> No one knows how to force eject?
<the1337djs> highlife: A disc?
<White_Lightning> I've got an ATI vid card, and editing xorg.conf doesn't seem to give me anything as far as resolution is concerned. Is there a different file I can edit to force up the resolution?
<variant> HighLife: yes i do
<HighLife> how?
<the1337djs> highlife: When you right click, click eject
<Ricket> okay umm something just went wrong when i rebooted my ubuntu... every letter is now a box.
<the1337djs> highlife: thats a force eject
<chiarato> lskd-255: thanks bro I hope it works thanks again for the tip!!!
<lskd-255> no problem
<HighLife> No I get umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<HighLife> I need a better way
<the1337djs> Highlife: Whats running?
<variant> the1337djs: there is a hole in the front of the cddrive that you can shove a pin in, that will push the tray out. you have to push quite hard
<White_Lightning> there's always the paperclip through the manual hole
<White_Lightning> ah variant said it
<the1337djs> variant: I didnt ask that question :P
<mcphail> HighLife: what about "sudo umount -l /media/cdrom"
<variant> HighLife: there is a hole in the front of the cddrive that you can shove a pin in, that will push the tray out. you have to push quite hard
<Creedence> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Asc> I've got a question about acidrip - if I encode an uncompressed file and tell it to specify a file size of two-thirds the original, and the resulting file is one-third the size of the original, does that mean that it has been encoded losslessly or near-losslessly and the extra size wasn't necessary?
<Asc> (just throwing that out there in the offchance that anybody knows)
<the1337djs> Anyone know an alternative to virtual dj?
<ardchoille42> So, if you run "sh test.sh", and the test.sh file is 644, it doesn't need to be executable to run it? So, why make a script +x ?
<variant> Asc: lossless would be the same file size
<White_Lightning> ok so anyone know how to force up my resolution?
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<variant> Asc: lossless is just a container format
<Asc> variant: Unless the resulting file is compressed
<White_Lightning> xorg.conf doesn't have any effect for some reason
<variant> Asc: sort of
<HighLife> Well I did sudo unmount and tryed to eject the cd and that did not work
<HighLife> so now I'm going to try the pin
<bruenig> HighLife, eject /dev/hd?
<mcphail> HighLife: umount-l?
<Asc> variant: Probably bad phrasing on my part.  By 'lossless' I mean that it hasn't undergone a noticeable/measurable reduction in quality.
<White_Lightning> see that's what I tried
<variant> the1337djs: you find one yet?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sorry short question I cannot write to my ipod anymore
<White_Lightning> changing the values doesn't do anything with xorg.conf
<White_Lightning> that's why I'm confused
<HighLife> yes
<bruenig> HighLife, or eject /media/cdrom0
<the1337djs> variant: Dj alternative? No
<White_Lightning> something else HAS to be controlling it
<Redhammer_the_Ol> i have change NOTHING on my sysytem and it worked a couple of days ago
<bruenig> !caps
<Redhammer_the_Ol> if I look at /etc/mtab it says
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sorry
<Redhammer_the_Ol> it was only one word
<variant> the1337djs: there is one in particular.. i am just tryuing to get hte name
<HighLife> eject worked!
<White_Lightning> it's a bot you don't have to apologize
<the1337djs> variant: Ive had 2 suggestions, 1 had a bad script. I didnt know how to install the other one
<the1337djs> variant: one was jokosher, other was mixxx
<variant> the1337djs: ardour
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thanks white lightning
<Redhammer_the_Ol> so my etc/mtab says
<variant> the1337djs: http://www.ardour.org/
<HighLife> I'm back up thx a ton guys
<Redhammer_the_Ol> /dev/sdc2 /media/ipod vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<bruenig> White_Lightning kills the joke
<the1337djs> variant: ty ill check it out no w
<variant> the1337djs: I hope that is what you were looking for
<White_Lightning> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<White_Lightning> still funny
<Redhammer_the_Ol> which is the right UID and rw but I just cannot write to it
<the1337djs> variant: It looks good :) ty
<bruenig> that is harmless, you can do much better
<variant> the1337djs: ah, it's not a virtual mixing deck but..
<LjL> White_Lightning: well, actually, it was mildly funny the first time
<bruenig> using it to take political shots is even funnier, but getting kicked kind of nullifies the enjoyment
<variant> White_Lightning: the man command has a couple of good ones.. try "man woman" in a terminal
<the1337djs> variant: can you walk me through installation
<the1337djs> variant: I have no clue how to
<White_Lightning> lol I love that one
<White_Lightning> I just wish I could get my resolution higher
<White_Lightning> I've got it at 1280x768
<White_Lightning> but changing xorg doesn't give me any more options
<Redhammer_the_Ol> any ideas on the ipod write issue ?
<variant> the1337djs: here is the walk through: sudo apt-get install ardour-gtk
<variant> the1337djs: :)
<White_Lightning> even having only the single resolution listed and taking 1280x768 right OFF doesn't fix it
<the1337djs> variant: lol. Thanks much
<White_Lightning> I mean it should, theoretically, have only the one option for screen res right?
<White_Lightning> so why doesn't it follow it?
<White_Lightning> what's controlling it?
<variant> White_Lightning: big brother
<lskd-255> White_Lightning, what's the trouble?
<lskd-255> I bet it's your 'system config'
<White_Lightning> I wasnt to change my resolution from 1280x768 to 1.5 times that size
<mindstate> anyone know of any remote blog tools? i've tried Drivel and BloGTK and neither work
<White_Lightning> but xorg.conf doesn't have any sway over it for some reason
<lskd-255> apps/systemtools/system configuration
<White_Lightning> I'll look at that
<lskd-255> rather config editor
<nemo_play> Say, how would I go about acquiring a more recent ubuntu kernel than 2.6.18 as of, oh, December-ish
<nemo_play> been running into a USB bug
<lskd-255> .............. /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/resolution
<lskd-255> it will load the res you want
<White_Lightning> where's that at
<lskd-255> menus
<White_Lightning> I mean where's the app folder
<lskd-255> apps/systemtools/config editor
<speedracer_> hey all ... i'm really interested in installing beryl, but i'm not sure what I need.  I'm trying to read about Compiz, XGL, AIGLX and i'm not sure what I'm going to need to make beryl work  i have an integrated intel 845
<White_Lightning> in etc?
<lskd-255> deskbar
<the1337djs> variant: i get an error when trying to run it
<variant> the1337djs: about jack?
<the1337djs> variant: yes
<the1337djs> variant: could not connect ot jack
<Asc> nemo_play: google 'linux kernel archives'.  download, compile, and install.  Or you might be able to get whatever's in Feisty if you can find an apt-get god to tell you how.
<nemo_play> Asc: that's the option I was more looking for.
<nemo_play> been trying to avoid mucking with the distro more than I have to.
<macd> mixing repos isnt a great idea ;)
<lskd-255> gnome-panel applet............. you might need to access the system folder there with menu editor
<nemo_play> Is my brother's laptop
<variant> the1337djs: sorry, I don't know how to fix it
<variant> the1337djs: will look into it
<nemo_play> Asc: I'd like to stick with "stable" but just get a kernel with the patch in it
<the1337djs> variant: okay, thanks. How did you know it was about jack?
<nemo_play> Asc: hm. a backported patch would work too
<nemo_play> Asc: ubuntu does those, right?
<lskd-255> right click over applications and make the system tools folder visible
<macd> nemo_play, compiling a new kernel is not that bad, since the kernel configuration files would stay the same, you wouldnt have todo the mundayne config.
<Asc> nemo_play: If you mean the ubuntu patches, I don't know how to go about doing that.
<Flannel> !kernel | nemo_play
<ubotu> nemo_play: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lskd-255> .............. /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/resolution
<variant> the1337djs: cus i'm installing it too and got the same error :)
<the1337djs> variant: oh, lol :)
<variant> the1337djs: apt-get install jack qjackctl
<lskd-255> White_Lightning, are you there?
<White_Lightning> still not finding it
<White_Lightning> yeah but I can't find anything like that
<White_Lightning> is there just a direct location of the file?
<the1337djs> variant: says could not open lock file
<lskd-255> configuration editor is a little program that is like the registry in winblows
<sivik> the1337djs, thats probably cause your already using apt-get or synaptic
<White_Lightning> but I can't get it to run
<mabus> My acx chipset card will work on ubuntu desktop, but not on ubuntu server. The module is loaded but there is an error with the firmware. Can anyone give me an idea as to how to fix this?
<lskd-255> White_Lightning, you might need to enable it with the menu editor
<Flannel> White_Lightning: you need to install gconf to get configuration editor
<the1337djs> sivik: no still comes up
<lskd-255> right click on applications
<sivik> the1337djs, hum
<lskd-255> 'edit menus'
<lskd-255> find system tools and find in that config editor
<netsrot> how do I set root pass?
<dwhsi1> 'evening - mplayer only plays audio, not video, of .wmv files... thoughts?
<lskd-255> check mark that and close
<jpass1> howdy
<lskd-255> back to the app menu find it there and then find......
<White_Lightning> ah there we go
<lskd-255> .............. /desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/resolution
<White_Lightning> so where was the res thing
<variant> the1337djs: I have to go to bed now, check here for instructions though: www.ubuntustudio.com
<jpass1> i was looking for some help. I'm relativly computer savy so I did spend time trying to find the answer
<jpass1> but anyway....
<jpass1> i'm trying to set up my ubuntu on my laptop
<the1337djs> variant: thanks alot
<jpass1> and set up for audio recording
<jpass1> i've almost got it
<lskd-255> see what that says
<Asc> dwhsi1: you probably need the extra codecs - you can download them from the mplayer website.
<White_Lightning> desktop/gnome I've got, but the onl S I have is sound
<jpass1> but when i run audacity it does not allow me to choose my sound card so I think i saw that I had to install alsa oss emulation...
<jpass1> so i did and then i read to launch audacity from the terminal....by doing aoss audacity
<jpass1> and voila! my sound card is now listed ( i think) it says dev/dsp1 has been added to the list
<jpass1> but when i hit record it immediatly crashses and says "killing hung audio thread"
<CarCase928> hello, what is the command for deleting a directory? i forgot what it is.
<White_Lightning> rmdir
<high-freq> any ideas on gettin xchat to send/recieve via DCC....others can't send me nuttin for some reason
<Asc> dwhsi1: It's also possible you could just install something called w32codecs, but I've not tried that without the mplayer extra codecs.
<CarCase928> thank you
<jpass1> so...i read that i need to ad my user to the audio group
<jpass1> i did  ID in the terminal and a list came up and it noted (9)audio so I assume i'm already included in the audio group
<jpass1> no?
<netsrot> I wasn't asked about any root pass during install, am I suposed to set it after and how?
<Flannel> netsrot: you don't.  Ubuntu doesn;t use the root account
<Flannel> !sudo | netsrot
<ubotu> netsrot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<netsrot> ok thanks
<CarCase928> how do i share my internet connection without a router?
<jpass1> why don't you hook your router to your internet connection?
<jpass1> then plug your computer to your raouter?
<CarCase928> i don't have one anymore, i bricked it
<jpass1> the router?
<CarCase928> yes
<jpass1> i guess i don't understand the question
<jpass1> you are trying to shrae your internet connection with a router?
<jpass1> that you don't have?
<lskd-255> CarCase928, do you have a modem attached?
<lskd-255> or was the router a modem type
<CarCase928> lskd-z55: yes, i have the modem plugged into the computer
<jpass1> anyone use audacity with a second sound card on ubuntu?
<CarCase928> lskd-255: yes, i do
<jpass1> car, how did you get audacity to notice your sound card?
<jpass1> well
<jpass1> i have actually acheived that by doing aoss audacity in terminal
<jpass1> then i can select dev/dsp1 now
<lskd-255> CarCase928, I have no router and a modem,  I have no card either......... I took the cat5 out of the modem and had a usb plug adapter that ahd a cat5 connection on it..... linksys make those
<jpass1> before it would use my sound card on the laptop which blows
<NkZ> #Greetings: I just installed my HP PS1400, I wanted to know if there is any aplication that would let me configurate it (Cartridge management, clean up cartridges, alieate them)
<jpass1> now atleast it lists my second sound card
<jpass1> but when i change it in perferences then try to record
<lskd-255> CarCase928, I often times type slow, sorry :\
<jpass1> it immediatly crashes and says "killing hung audio thread"...."killed"
<jpass1> so i read that i may need to include my user in the audio group
<jpass1> so i found that you can type "id" in the terminal window
<jpass1> and it comes up with a list
<nexeus> is there any1 that can help me with mplayer Cline  use
<nexeus> ?
<jpass1> and it appears my user is part of the audio group but i can't tell for certain
<jpass1> maybe that is what i need to ask
<NkZ> #Greetings: I just installed my HP PS1400, I wanted to know if there is any aplication that would let me configurate it (Cartridge management, clean up cartridges, alieate them) Anyone knows?
<jpass1> how do i determine if my user is part of the audio group?
<White_Lightning> I can't find any screen or display settings anywhere in the configuration editor
<dirk_> ok I'm back does anyone out there have an atheros wirless card?
<dirk_> I can get a connection at home but not anywhere else
<CarCase928> lskd-255: what i want to turn my computer into a router, i have a network hub, but that requires a computer with a shared internet connection to work. it is possible to chare the internet connection on windows with ICS (Internet Connection Sharing), but i want to know if i can do the same on ubuntu.
<Zambezi> Have anyone here used a virutal installation of Windows on Ubuntu?
<dirk_> not sure why, someone said it might be wpa
<CarCase928> lskd-255: i want to
<dirk_> any ideas?
<nexeus> is there any1 that can help me with mplayer Comandline  option
<jriffle> is "50276"  50 MB or 50 kilobytes? /dev/sda3                67745     13855     50276  22% /boot
<jpass1> dirk, maybe the netowork you are trying to connect to is requires a key
<jpass1> are you sure the network is open?
<Rude-Boy> jpass1, I am a newbie too, but I located this thread via Google
<lskd-255> yes, ubuntu can do anything windows does
<Rude-Boy> http://audacityteam.org/forum/thread/2110
<jpass1> if it works at home
<Pici> jpass1: grep <user> /etc/group
<dirk_> none of the networks I trie to connect to have any encryption
<jpass1> pici THANKS!
<jpass1> brb
<lskd-255> <---  I need dinner
<nemo_play> I agree with ubotu  I shouldn't have to compile one
<Ricket> This should be an easy question for you Ubuntu users: how do I make a program automatically run in the background when I start up my computer?
<nemo_play> I only need one tiny patch in the main branch, I don't want to have to worry about any module conflicts it will generate. I'd like it all to just work as a distro ought
<CarCase928> lskd-255: if ubuntu can do anything that windows does, i guess it can share the internet connection
<cablesm102> Ricket, what do you mean, the background?
<jpass1> pici, so i see audio:x:29:jesse
<jpass1> i'm assuming that means i'm setup for audio group
<nemo_play> given gentoo and fedora are on 2.6.18 - surely that one must be available somewhere for ubuntu just by tweaking something in apt-get no?
<Ricket> cablesm102: well ignore that part then. just, how do i make a program run when i start up the computer?
<NkZ> I just installed my HP PS1400, I wanted to know if there is any aplication that would let me configurate it (Cartridge management, clean up cartridges, alieate them) Anyone knows?
<jpass1> pici, do you use Audacity at all?
<Pici> jpass1: no, sorry I dont
<Rude-Boy> Ricket,  I followed directions for editing /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  - adding the command line you want to execute near the botom before the very last line of code will make it run on startup, apparently
<lskd-255> carcase,    sharing .......... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<cablesm102> Ricket, go to System>Preferences>Sessions, go to the Startup Programs tab, hit Add, and type in the name of the program.
<laserbeak43> hi
<Rude-Boy> there you go, lol  i'm a noob
<nexeus> ricket: conky is the word i think
<Ricket> cablesm102: thanks
<jpass1> my problem was that audacity was not recognizing my second soudn card. now when i figured i needed alsa oss emulation or soemthing....it now notices a second sound card...i think
<Ricket> nexeus: conky??
<laserbeak43> how do i edit a file in root mode on edubuntu without using comman propt?
<nexeus> desktop applet
<jpass1> does dev/dsp and dev/dsp1 mean two differnt sound cards?
<laserbeak43> command prompt
<Cryoniq> Anyone know a dictionary program working with gnome that can translate Romaji-English and the reversed?
<cablesm102> laserbeak43, you need to make a "launcher" that runs the command "gksudo gedit"
<laserbeak43> hmme
<laserbeak43> how do i do that cablesm102?
<Cryoniq> That is Japanese Romaji<->English...
<jriffle> if i type df /boot and it shows /dev/sda3 =   67745     13855     50276  22% /boot is 50276 = 50 MB or 50 Kbyte ?
<White_Lightning> while I look for the solution on my own here, does anyone know if there's a way to change the background color during the splash screen?
<joselj> hi everybody
<Ricket> Another question: how do I make Ubuntu's keyboard shortcuts manager recognize special keyboard keys? (I'm using a multimedia keyboard, with a log off button, and i want it to lock screen on press...)
<cablesm102> laserbeak43, right click on the desktop and hit Create Launcher. Fill in the name (how 'bout "root gedit") and for the command, use gksudo gedit.
<laserbeak43> cool thanks
<cablesm102> laserbeak43, you can then drag it wherever you want, including panels
<Cryoniq> Ricket: You checked if your keyboard is under System->Preferences->Keyboard? =)
<joselj> does anyone know if there is program for ubuntu like locknote?
<Cryoniq> Ricket: under gnome that is
<laserbeak43> niiice
<cablesm102> laserbeak43, I'm wrong... you have to right click on the panel and click Add To Panel and make a launcher that way if you want it to be on the panel.
<Cryoniq> Ricket: there was a ton of keyboards listed in there to choose from when I looked at it last time. It didnt have Logitech G15 for me though, but I choose another multimedia logitech and super key etc started working for me then :)
<laserbeak43> cablesm102 thanks a lot
<laserbeak43> that is really nice
<laserbeak43> :)
<CarCase928> how do i install windows drivers on ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> 0o
<nexeus> I need help with mplayer any1 plz
<cablesm102> CarCase928, you can do that for wireless, and that's about it.
<Ricket> Cryoniq: any idea how to add keyboards? Mine isn't there, I'm not sure if any other keyboard has as many keys as this one :)
<cablesm102> nexeus, why don't you tell us the problem?
<nexeus> ok
<nemo_play> Cryoniq: you should ask in #nihongo
<nemo_play> er
<CarCase928> thank you
<nemo_play> #japanese
<netsrot> when I use the package manager and try to remove all open office stuff I get error, isn't it possible to remove?
<Cryoniq> thanks nemo_play :)
<nemo_play> Cryoniq: but anyway, there's one for KDE and one for Gnome
<nemo_play> Cryoniq: the Gnome one was written in ruby, the KDE one is called Kiten
<NkZ> How can I use the HP PSC 1410 Scanner?
<nexeus> cablesm102,  i try to player mkv vid on mplayer comand line
<cablesm102> !ubuntu-desktop | netsrot
<ubotu> netsrot: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nemo_play> alright. given lack of familiarity with kernel updates here, guess I'll wander off. later y'all
<joselj> does anyone know how can i add/modify  mime types?
<Cryoniq> Ah.. I am learning japanese so now when I fully migrated to Linux I was thinking that such things must exist surely :P
<cablesm102> nemo_play, what's the issue?
<NkZ> How can I access any HP PSC 1410 manager to let me clean cartridges and align them?
<nemo_play> Cryoniq: s/KDE/Qt s/Gnome/GTK/
<nemo_play> cablesm102: would like a 2.6.18 kernel without having to build my own
<cablesm102> NkZ, use a Windows computer
<nemo_play> cablesm102: there's a USB flaw that was fixed last summer
<LjL> nemo_play, no, a new kernel is not available as a package for Edgy. it is for Feisty
<nexeus> cablesm102, I use mplayer -slang en *.mkv but font has gone super size lol
<Cryoniq> Watashiwa sukoshi nihongo ga wakarimasu :)
<cablesm102> nexeus, I don't know how to do it, I was just suggesting that you tell the problem to everyone else.
<nemo_play> Cryoniq: you really should hang out in #japanese ;)
<NkZ> Cablesm102 I rather cut off my genitals. :-P
<Cryoniq> =)
<nexeus> lol
<LjL> nemo_play: there's absolutely no guarantees that the Feisty kernel will work on Edgy - actually, chances are it won't. see perhaps in #ubuntu+1 if someone has ever tried that
<nemo_play> LjL: sooo, feisty is the Ubuntu-speek for unstable branch?
<cablesm102> NkZ, I completely understand you... but you'll have to endure the pain.
<LjL> nemo_play: currently, yes
<boricua> !wink
<ubotu> Wink is a Tutorial and Presentation creation software, primarily aimed at creating tutorials on how to use software. Using Wink you can capture screenshots, add explanations boxes, buttons, titles etc and generate a highly effective tutorial for your users || http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<nemo_play> LjL: that's the sorta stuff that bugs me. his machine is using a lot of wierd stuff
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nemo_play about feisty | nemo_play, see the private message from Ubotu
<cablesm102> nemo_play, no... it's the codename for the next stable version. I guess right now you could call it that...
<nemo_play> LjL: Nvidia graphics card, ethernet card and network card
<boricua> anyone here used wink  not sure what file to send to share presentation
<NkZ> Cablesm102 the "Scan" button will work? Or, is there any way to align the cartridges? If I have to do it through terminal I will.
<cablesm102> S
<LjL> nemo_play: ethernet card and network card? =)
<cablesm102> damn enter key
<nemo_play> cablesm102: so, how far is this thing from stabilising.
<NkZ> But I don't wanna become a Windozer again.
<joselj> does anyone know how can i add/modify  mime types?
<nemo_play> LjL: some stupid nvidia invention.  I think it is like a combo chip
<cablesm102> nemo_play, it's scheduled for release in April
<Cryoniq> Feisty Fawn.. that makes me think of Leroy Jenkins: "At least I got chicken" :P
<nemo_play> LjL: He's using an eMachine I picked up for 300 bucks
<St3althy> hey what user and group does the webserver use for ubuntu
<St3althy> nobody and??
<cablesm102> !feisty | nemo_play
<ubotu> nemo_play: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<krang> I just played a video that told me "too many packets in video buffer" and killed my sound. How do I get it back? I assume I just have to restart some service or the other
<Cryoniq> !Windows Vista is the devil
<LjL> nemo_play: oh. well anyway, if the Ubuntu install is a fresh install with nothing important on it, i guess you've got nothing to lose by just trying and sticking the Feisty kernel on it
<FantasticFoo> what app do you guys recommend for playing music in linux?
<St3althy> anyone
<LjL> !players | FantasticFoo
<ubotu> FantasticFoo: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cablesm102> FantasticFoo, Amarok is good
<nemo_play> LjL: I'm remote.  I really can't screw up his machine from 4000km away
<NkZ> FantasticFoo: Try XMMS
<nemo_play> Audacious!
<nemo_play> Audacious kicks ass
<nexeus> Im using mplayer -slang en filename.mkv in terminal for subtitle movie but the font has gone very large anyone know how to change it back to normal ?????
<nemo_play> like XMMS only actually maintained
<FantasticFoo> NkZ: i use that currently, just wondered if there was anything better
<NkZ> I like XMMS
<nemo_play> plus, is both in apt-get and they have official ubuntu packages now
<gnuwtey> hi... i'm trying to mount an xfs hard drive onto ubuntu...help!
<nemo_play> XMMS is ancient
<LjL> nemo_play: hm, i see. well, i can positively say that there's no kernel package newer than 2.6.17 that's anywhere near guaranteed to work with Edgy, sorry
<NkZ> Ancient Is good.
<gnuwtey> oh, btw, i'm using dapper drake
<nemo_play> LjL: Aight, so I'll tell him his choices are to have USB die randomly 'till April, or take a chance on unstable
<frogzoo> FantasticFoo: try audacious
<frogzoo> !audacious | FantasticFoo
<ubotu> FantasticFoo: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
* nemo_play highfives frogzoo
<nexeus> Im using mplayer -slang en filename.mkv in terminal for subtitle movie but the font has gone very large anyone know how to change it back to normal ?????
<cablesm102> !windows | nemo_play
<ubotu> nemo_play: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cablesm102> i guess that was uncalled for, sorry
<gnuwtey> anyone?
<LjL> nemo_play: or do a kernel compile, i guess
<thommarqu> Hello room, I am running Ubuntu Dapper and just did a port scan on my machine with nmap. It shows windows ports such as microsoft-ds port 445 and and netbios-ssn port 139. Any reason this could be happining??
<St3althy> hey anyone here know what group NOBODY is apart of?
<nemo_play> LjL: yeah, but that one would almost certainly kill his networking and video
<thommarqu> happen^
<nemo_play> LjL: and require updating more than I want to try doing from here
<alex777> I have a problem with a sata hdd
<nemo_play> thommarqu: you running Samba?
<Ricket> man there is just one, maybe two keys on my keyboard that aren't recognized... and they're the most useful lol: log off and sleep
<LjL> nemo_play: well, just keep in mind that Feisty *is* unstable, meaning that it's quite possible for updates to break little things like X
<alex777> my bios sees the new sata hdd, but ubuntu doesn't
<Cryoniq> 0o there is a gnome mud client.. havent played MUD since.. ages..
<nemo_play> LjL: due to the unstable thing I'm also worried about more esoteric drivers like his not making it out, immediately.
<cablesm102> I'm having an issue with sound. My fn-volume keys on my laptop control the Master volume, and I can't find a way to change it to my Headphone volume. Can anyone help?
<Cryoniq> brings back sweet memories of tons of keycombos of n e w s to get somewhere :P
<alex777> I have an Intel D865GLC mobo
<gnuwtey> please...anyone?
<gnuwtey> i'm trying to mount an xfs drive onto dapper drake
<crimsun> cablesm102: pastebin (see topic) the output from ``lspci -nv''
<thommarqu> well this machine is actually my dads :) I am not sure what he is running but how can I find out? I actually did a port scan on our LAN and found these ports. I thought someone was using our connection since we have no windows machine in the house. I did ip addr on his machine and found out his LAN ip was showing up with these windows ports.
<Yashiro> hiya ppl
<Yashiro> can someone help me to make beryl work?
<xhaan> n e ne n e se in down e se... :p
<frogzoo> Yashiro: beryl 'just works'
<jrib> St3althy: http://ftp.debian.org/doc/base-passwd/users-and-groups.html
<Yashiro> i followed this guide http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX#Enable_AIGLX_.26_Configure_the_X_server
<Yashiro> and it didn't work
<Yashiro> D:!
<cablesm102> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3772/
<frogzoo> Yashiro: what vid card?
<Drewby> hey guys
<Yashiro> ati radeon xpress 200m
<bruenig> !hi | Drewby
<ubotu> Drewby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Drewby> I need some help installing ubuntu on an Inspiron E1505
<frogzoo> Yashiro: for ati, you have to use xgl with beryl
<nexeus> Yashiro, no chance use xgl
<nemo_play> LjL: one more thing, being new to ubuntu.  once Feisty is released, will auto-updating be possible, or will it require manual changes or a CD?
<Drewby> ubotu: Hello, thank you.
<bruenig> !thanks | Drewby
<crimsun> cablesm102: and the output from ``cat /proc/asound/modules''
<ubotu> Drewby: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nemo_play> ... manual repo changes
<nexeus> Yashiro, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168618
<Drewby> And I feel like a jackass
<Yashiro> nexeus: i'll check
<riotkittie> heh
<frogzoo> ubotus is a bot?
* Cryoniq laugh so hard right now..
<bruenig> Drewby, little more specific on your help
<LjL> nemo_play: there's an updater tool (changing the repos manually is not quite recommended... can be done, but sometimes it breaks things)
<Drewby> ummm
<Drewby> well
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nemo_play about upgrade | nemo_play, see the private message from Ubotu
<riotkittie> ubotu is my daddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my daddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3773/
<riotkittie> gah
<Drewby> It say that I need to install using the 686 kernel
<kazuka2> hey riotkittie
<Drewby> and uninstall the 386 kernel
<kazuka2> riotkittie: hi
<Hansin321> hello ubotu
<gnuwtey> ubotu, mount. xfs. drive. can't.
<kazuka2> hey Hansin321
<riotkittie> hey kazuka2
<nemo_play> LjL: thanks. alrighty. good enough for now. later y'all
<Cryoniq> I saw a program called Icemon and the description made me belive it was a monitor application for icecream manufacturing.. lol
<Yashiro> nexeus: i have this driver OpenGL version string: 2.0.6174 (8.31.5)
<nexeus> what player can i use to play mkv file with subs on
<kazuka2> riotkittie: asl pls
<crimsun> cablesm102: do your volume hotkeys also have LEDs attached for mute/vol up/down?
<Drewby> But as of this momen I am having trouble even getting it to finish loading when I click start or instelal ubuntu.
<dimeo> ubotu tell me about the bush conspiracy to take over the world, please
<riotkittie> uh.
<Cryoniq> <--- njeewb :D
<Drewby> moment*
<sivik> dimeo, whats this taking over the world bs you speak of
<riotkittie> did i just get asl'ed? here? seriously?
<nexeus> Yashiro,  try glxinfo
<nemo_play> oh. and FantasticFoo - Audacious double plus good
<riotkittie> ok. thats my cue to flee
<kazuka2> ???
<kazuka2> pls asl
<cablesm102> crimsun, no. They show up in System>Prefs>Keyboard Shortcuts, but there's no option for what volume to change, and my soundcard seems to control headphone and speaker volume separately.
<Yashiro> nexeus: direct rendering: yes :D
<kazuka2> riotkittie: asl pls
<FantasticFoo> nemo_play cool
<crimsun> cablesm102: no, I mean does your laptop itself have LEDs for volume?
<Yashiro> nexeus: server glx vendor string: SGI
<crimsun> cablesm102: like a mute on/off indicator LED
<cablesm102> crimsun, no. I was just mentioning some other stuff as well.
<nexeus> Yashiro,  ?? SGi
<Drewby> How can I install using only the 686 kernel?
<kazuka2> riotkittie: asl pls
<Yashiro> nexeus: dunno what it means =p
<gnuwtey> can someone pleeeeeeease help me?
<kazuka2> im out
<gnuwtey> otherwise i'll go to the forums
<Yashiro> nexeus: i'll pastebin my glxinfo
<gnuwtey> (mounting an xfs drive on dapper drake)
<nexeus> Yashiro, u have ati card yes/no
<Yashiro> yes
<Yashiro> nexeus: i'm in my compaq presario v2417LA
<nexeus> Yashiro,  get flgrx in xorg.conf http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&highlight=ati+driver
<nexeus> yash
<crimsun> cablesm102: sec.
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to rip a dvd and keep the menu?
<Yashiro> nexeus: i have fglrx 8.31.5
<adamonline45>  I want to run a simple CGI counter on my server.  I'm using a chroot'ed 'jail', so only the directory /www and its subdirectories are seen by the http daemon.  Is there a way to compile a shell script so that it can be run in a standalone fashion, without having to duplicate my /dev, /bin, /sbin, etc. directories into /www/dev, /www/bin, /www/sbin, etc. directories?
<mabus> My acx chipset card will work on ubuntu desktop, but not on ubuntu server. The module is loaded but there is an error with the firmware. Can anyone give me an idea as to how to fix this?
<nexeus> Yashiro, use these up until u get only ati when doing flgrxinfo
<dimeo> digitalninja  k9copy
<Yashiro> nexeus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3774/
<dimeo> check the keep menu option
<riotkittie> is it safe yet? <looks around>
<dimeo> always is... if anyone steps outta line they get beaten with a fish
<crimsun> cablesm102: does the following command help?  ``kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only''
<cablesm102> crimsun, before I run it, can I ask you what it does?
<dimeo> wow thats a mouthfull crimsun
<frogzoo> adamonline45: you just need the libraries: ldd `which bash`
<high-freq> anyone know where to get the Indeo Video codec for xine or aviplay or mplayer or sumtin?
<cablesm102> The problem isn't hardware, it's the fact that my volume control buttons control the wrong slider in the volume control.
<dimeo> cable: reformats your system?!
<nexeus> Yashiro,  how you lauch beryl
<crimsun> cablesm102: kills all programs accessing the sound devices, unloads the sound drivers, and reloads the sound drivers with a specific headphone-only option.
<Drewby> uuhh guys
<DigitalNinja> dimeo: Yes! I've used that in the past.
<Yashiro> nexeus: alt+F2 -> beryl-manager
<Bottazzo> anyone know any software that make a way to put a video in wallpaper ? like windows vista system ?
<dimeo> digital: first time I did I made the mistake of not checking the keep menus option.. duh
<adamonline45> frogzoo: You mean, I _should_ just add the libraries into /www, so they can be seen by the daemon?
<riotkittie> video in wallpaper? ew.
<cablesm102> crimsun, that's not what I want to do. I just want to set the buttons to operate a different slider in Volume Control. However, I'll do it, provided its effect only lasts until I reboot it.
<nexeus> Yashiro,  and you get what sort of prob with it
<Yashiro> yup
<Yashiro> it just don't start
<Yashiro> i don't get splash screen
<dimeo> I also learned that right clicking on a DVD to make an iso and burning that ... well it doesn't work that easy =)
<crimsun> cablesm102: gnome 2.18 has that functionality.
<Yashiro> if i force it, i get no window border
<cablesm102> crimsun, is that in Edgy?
<DigitalNinja> dimeo: Are the DVD movies bigger then a normal DVD (4.5gb)?
<crimsun> cablesm102: no, in feisty.
<cablesm102> crimsun, I mean Feisty
<cablesm102> ah
<cablesm102> thanks
<dimeo> digital: can often be
<crimsun> cablesm102: but your quirk is known for certain system IDs.
<dimeo> you can try xdvdshrink
<qos> hey guys
<cablesm102> !hi | qos
<ubotu> qos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<riotkittie> doh. i need to install herd 2 and update to 3.
<frogzoo> adamonline45: well if it was me I wouldn't be running cgis from a bash script, but anywhere the linker will find them is fine
<nexeus> Yashiro, did you get xgl run
<dimeo> ubotu is showing favoritism?
<jrib> Bottazzo: you could do mplayer -fs -rootwin ...
<crimsun> riotkittie: waiting for 3 is preferred
<DigitalNinja> dimeo: I think the last time I used k9copy I couldn't fit the menu on the 4.5GB DVD
<Bottazzo> jrib, what this command do ?
<riotkittie> waiting?
<Yashiro> nexeus: when i used 6.06 it worked pretty fine
<cablesm102> Does anyone else here think that the bootup time of Ubuntu seems long just because usplash doesn't move evenly? It should just use average times to move the bar after the first boot.
<dimeo> digital:  you can backup the core part and drop the features... that can help sometime
<jrib> Bottazzo: what you asked
<qos> after my last update (beryl and libgtk was updated) beryl doesn't run anymore. firefox is absolutly slow and runs with 100% cpu capacity. does anyone know where to search the problem?
<Drewby> bye all
<Drewby> I'll contact you all later
<adamonline45> frogzoo: I got five listings in response to that query.  Do you know what I should do with those? Install them, copy them? Which language would you recommend? I don't know perl; is C acceptable by your standards?
<Drewby> When I can more precisely explain the problem.
<riotkittie> bye Drewby
<jrib> Bottazzo: you might need to stop nautilus from controlling the desktop though, not sure
<Asc> cablesm102: could be.  I disable the splash and it seems to boot pretty quickly.
<crimsun> cablesm102: that will fall over if any part of the boot process subsequently changes.
<frogzoo> adamonline45: perl is good
<Asc> cablesm102: Of course, I haven't used the splash since I worked how to disable it around 5.10
<cablesm102> crimsun, maybe some sort of movement smoothing thing?
<frogzoo> adamonline45: you need to copy the libraries across, easiest is so they have the same path within the chroot as where they came from
<nexeus> Yashiro, r u using edgy
<Yashiro> yup
<crimsun> cablesm102: write a specification :)
<sladen> cablesm102: could you file that as a recommendation
<cablesm102> ha
<Bottazzo> jrib, ow.. so complex =/ .. i ll forget this .. =[
<Lam__> i have a small amount of files in hdb1, and i want to image them to hdd1 in a manner similar to RAID 1, but still be able to store other, extra files on hdd1. is that possible?
<jrib> Bottazzo: well it's a neat gimmick.  Not really complex, just that command I gave you.  I think it's pointless though, but then again I never see my desktop :)
<digitize> For some odd reason amarok completely broke after crashing, I can no longer run it. So naturally I proceded to reinstalling it, only to find a problem. In order to reinstall it, I have to remove kubuntu desktop as well, something I do not want to do just to fix amarok. Any suggestions as to fixing this are greatly appreciated.
<cablesm102> digitize, do you have AAC files in your library?
<riotkittie> digitize: are you getting any error message ?
<mrpeenut24> hey i just recently installed ubuntu and am trying to get some drivers working (i've been using suse)
<digitize> cablesm102: nope
<frogzoo> digitize: run it from terminal & see where it craps out
<digitize> frogzoo: nothing :(
<crimsun> cablesm102: (awaiting feedback regarding above suggestion)
<digitize> riotkittie: nope
<frogzoo> digitize: k, strace amarok
<cablesm102> digitize, delete the config files from wherever they are
<cablesm102> crimsun, how do I do that? Launchpad?
<nexeus> Yashiro,  u will have to check for the beryl forum for an answer
<Bottazzo> jrib, yes but i m so noob in linux.. i need x server .. i cant live without it =P
<crimsun> cablesm102: I'm referring to the sound issue.
<adamonline45> frogzoo: alright, I can do that.  Are there security implications with using BASH scripts? All I want is something like "count=cat 'counter.txt'; count += 1; echo count > counter.txt"... I know, that's faulty, but it's the jist of it...
<mrpeenut24> im having trouble configuring an elantech touchpad, and see that a couple others on the forums are as well, however there seem to be no answers
<crimsun> cablesm102: and yes, via launchpad
<codi> i'm running sudo chown user file in terminal and not getting an error, but it's having no effect
<digitize> frogzoo: hey, i'm getting stuck on this...
<Yashiro> nexeus: do you have the url?
<jrib> Bottazzo: I don't understand
<digitize> waitpid(15781, 0xbfca51f0, WNOHANG)     = 0
<digitize> nanosleep({0, 100000}, NULL)            = 0
<nexeus> Yashiro,  http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL
<Yashiro> ty
<frogzoo> digitize: what is pid 15781 ?
<cablesm102> crimsun, after this disables everything except headphones, how do I undo that.
<Yashiro> nexeus: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464 <-- read this, i'm not the only one D:!
<jrib> Bottazzo: if you want to try it out, I have some time and can guide you step by step in #ubuntu-classroom
<Bottazzo> jrib, sorry, im brazilian.. i dont speak english so much..
<jrib> Bottazzo: eu falo portugues tambem :)
<cablesm102> crimsun, there should have been a ? after my previous message
<crimsun> cablesm102: it shouldn't disable _everything except headphone_. It binds Headphones to Master.
<Bottazzo> jrib,  auhaiuahuiaha
<cablesm102> crimsun, thanks
<digitize> frogzoo: it's not listed
<cablesm102> crimsun, if it breaks stuff, what should I do?
<cablesm102> I'm sorta scared :)
<frogzoo> adamonline45: when it comes to security, I recommend nothing
<crimsun> cablesm102: repeat the above command but remove the ac97_quirk parameter and value
<Bottazzo> jrib, vamo naquela sala entao
<adamonline45> frogzoo: understandable :)  perhaps a third-party counter will suffice...
<codi> even chmod commands aren't having any effect, what does the little lock icon overtop of a file icon mean?
<sivik> codi: what are you trying to do with it?
<frogzoo> digitize: k, as someone suggested delete the .azureus folder/settings
<codi> change the ownership and permissions, either or actually.
<Josh_123> Hello, I was wondering if somebody could help me with my Boot problem. The problem (from what I have found by searching on the internet) is that the ide-generic driver is loading before the ata_piix driver which is required for my sata hard drive causing linux not to load. If somebody could point me in the right direction for reordering the drivers somehow, that would be great!
<digitize> frogzoo and cablesm102 ty, i'll give del the conf a try
<mrpeenut24> anyone else use an elantech touchpad with some success?  or can point me to some help?
<crimsun> cablesm102: it shouldn't break anything. Your Dell is known to require it.
<cablesm102> crimsun, thanks
<codi> i need to change the group privaleges to allow write, or the ownership of the file
<cablesm102> crimsun, how do i make it permanent?
<frogzoo> !permissions | codi
<ubotu> codi: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<crimsun> cablesm102: I'll take care of that part.
<vote4arealclown> is there a firestarter like app for ubuntu?
<crimsun> cablesm102: (for feisty)
<codi> either should work, and i use terminal to do it, looks like it worked, but doesn't change the permission
<frogzoo> vote4arealclown: yes, it's called firestarter
<xhaan> chown <user>:<group> <filename>
<vote4arealclown> lmao
<cablesm102> !firestarter | vote4arealclown
<ubotu> vote4arealclown: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<codi> i know how to change permissions, i'm wondering why it's not having an effect
<crimsun> cablesm102: echo "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<vote4arealclown> thanks dudes!
<amonkey> when i right click on window titles, i can't see the "send to workspace x" or "move to right" or any of that fun stuff. how do i fix that?
<frogzoo> codi: use ls -l to check the ownership of the file
<cablesm102> crimsun, it broke sound entirely... how do I fix that?
<cablesm102> crimsun, i haven't run the echo command yet. Do I need to do that now?
<crimsun> cablesm102: are you sure it's broken? i.e., everything should be unmuted.
<digitize> grrr, deleting the config files does nothing
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. Im trying to get the Cairo-clock working, but it is just showing a solid white square.. could it be a side effect im using beryl?
<crimsun> cablesm102: use alsamixer to unmute and increase the volumes
<frogzoo> digitize: maybe reboot
<cablesm102> crimsun, nothing will unmute. it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<codi> ok, the ownership looks like it worked, but when i right click in gnome and choose properties, it still shows root as owner
<codi> but the permissions are blank
<digitize> frogzoo: yeah, i'll try that later, once i do and if still doesn't work i'll come back, ty
<crimsun> cablesm102: no, use alsamixer in a Terminal.
<cablesm102> crimsun, Alsamixer returns something about "No such device"
<_feh_> in my networking i keep adding my own dns servers but dhcp keeps changing them, how do i stop this?
<crimsun> cablesm102: cat /proc/asound/modules
<qos> after my last update (beryl and libgtk was updated) beryl doesn't run anymore. firefox is absolutly slow and runs with 100% cpu capacity. does anyone know where to search the problem?
<_feh_> i want my manually added dns servers to stay unchanged
<cablesm102> crimsun: no such file or directory
<crimsun> cablesm102: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<Cryoniq> ah hmm.. it is beryl.. switched over to regular and it showed, and when beryl started up again it went solid box white
<cablesm102> crimsun, it's giving me a bunch of fatal errors... want a pastebin?
<mabus> My acx chipset card will work on ubuntu desktop, but not on ubuntu server. The module is loaded but there is an error with the firmware. Can anyone give me an idea as to how to fix this?
<crimsun> cablesm102: yes.
<frogzoo> Ferret: in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider or similar, remove the option: usepeerdns
<frogzoo> _feh_: in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider or similar, remove the option: usepeerdns
<anon_> is there any way to list all the USB devices that ubuntu sees attached?
<mabus> anon_: lsusb
<codi> so what would be the problem. too different ownerships and no permissions
<_feh_> frogzoo: thanks will try
<Josh_123> Hello, I was wondering if somebody could help me with my Boot problem. The problem (from what I have found by searching on the internet) is that the ide-generic driver is loading before the ata_piix driver which is required for my sata hard drive causing linux not to load. If somebody could point me in the right direction for reordering the drivers somehow, that would be great!
<anon_> nothing happenes
<cablesm102> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3776/
<codi> the file is write protected, how do i change that
<anon_> should there have been some arguments on that?
<Kud|> I am having an issue with Beryl. I just installed the packages for Beryl via apt-get following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy My problem is that when I select Beryl as my Windows Manager, it does not change and leaves Fluxbox as my windows manager. I try the troubleshooting method given on that guide, but to no avail. Does anyone have any advice on how to fix this problem?
<crimsun> cablesm102: ``lsmod |grep ^snd && dmesg |tail''
<whonicca> question, how do i run checkgmail
<cablesm102> crimsun, want a pastebin?
<crimsun> cablesm102: yes
<cablesm102> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3777/
<crimsun> cablesm102: ok, all of ``dmesg'', then
<fixe__> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Father_impressed_with_ubuntu_thinks_it_s_Vista
<frogzoo> _feh_: or remove the 'request-domain-servers' in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<_feh_> frogzoo: thanks will do that too
<dimeo> whonicca | in the applications menu
<whonicca> dont see it there
<Kud|> Anyone? :(
<frogzoo> _feh_: it depends who's doing it - pppd or dhclient
<_feh_> gotcha
<_feh_> I can't tell
<cablesm102> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3778/
<frogzoo> Kud|: which vid card?
<ziro01> hi
<Kud|> ATI 9600xt, and yes the drivers are installed and properly working with direct rendering
<mrpeenut24> does anyone know if there's an elantech config util either made or in the making?
<junky> i just got a WMP54G, but i cant configure my wlan0, ive tried setting the ap and the essid, but still cant connect to my router, any hint?
<dwhsi1> Asc: (way back when) thanks, tjhat did the trick (installing add'l codecs).  This made it real easy: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mplayer-codec-update/
<whonicca> dimeo, any idea why it isnt there?
<junky> ive tried the network manager, and still unsuccessful.
<whonicca> i used automatix2 to install
<lonewave> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Father_impressed_with_ubuntu_thinks_it_s_Vista
<crimsun> cablesm102: sudo modprobe snd && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<mrpeenut24> (it also shows the device as being an ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse)
<Asc> dwhsi1: Good on you.  I'll save that page so's to give to the next person who asks.
<frogzoo> fixe__: to good to be true
<frogzoo> Kud|: u using xgl ?
<yhallothar> Hi.
<cablesm102> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3779/
<jt__> hi
<Kud|> frogzoo: Yes
<crimsun> cablesm102: sudo modprobe snd-ac97-codec && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<yhallothar> I'm hunting for help using poweriso in ubuntu
<yhallothar> :o
<cablesm102> crimsun, i just heard a click
<jt__> can someone answer me what are libs? (in  a program it says lib 5 and lib6)
<cablesm102> and no output
<cablesm102> that's a good sign
<jt__> i have just installed ubuntu, first linux i ever use :p
<crimsun> cablesm102: so test it now using a multimedia app and your volume keys
<cablesm102> crimsun, headphone dissapeared... seems like a good thing
<D0wN> yhallothar: is there even a native copy of poweriso for linux?
<Kud|> frogzoo: Going to test something real quick, I'll tell you if it does anything in a min. :P
<yhallothar> it's weird
<yhallothar> well, then
<yhallothar> I installed WINE as well
<cablesm102> crimsun, it's working now. Thanks. Now can you tell me what to put in what file to make it stick?
<yhallothar> but I don't know what the hell I'm doing to know if it's working or not.
<all4n> hey, I want to move Ubuntu from one partition on one disk, to another, empty partition on another disk..  what is the best strategy?
<crimsun> see the command I gave you at 37 minutes past the hour (15 mins ago)
<D0wN> Is there a specific reason you want to use poweriso over a software that was written for linux?
<bruenig> all4n, dd probably
<frogzoo> all4n: cpio
<crimsun> cablesm102: see the command I gave you at 37 minutes past the hour (15 mins ago)
<`Shawn> all4n: Copy + Paste ;)
<cablesm102> crimsun, is that one that will or won't break stuff?
<frogzoo> `Shawn: wins!
<`Shawn> frogzoo: lol :p
<crimsun> cablesm102: if your sound currently works as intended with the volume hotkeys, it can't break anything.
<yhallothar> link me to a linux written program that can convert .daa to .iso and/or burn .daa as a cd image and I'll be happy
<yhallothar> I've been googling for alternatives but clearly my methods are only leading to failure
<all4n> `Shawn, but how about grub..  do I just copy all of it over to the other partition, and re-setup grub?
<cablesm102> crimsun, I can't find it... I don't have timestamps in this IRC client. Can you send it again?
<all4n> and how about folders that can not be copied, such as /proc?
<crimsun> cablesm102: echo "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<`Shawn> All4n: I dunno, I'd personally just uninstall ubuntu, and reinstall it again.
<bruenig> `Shawn was obviously kidding
<D0wN> yhallothar: I'm looking for one. One sec.
<Quarupt> Excuse me can anyone tell me if there is a way to auto configure Xorg like when you first install Ubuntu? I can't get my settings right
<yhallothar> Ok, thanks
<cablesm102> crimsun, thanks. Then should I reboot to test it?
<nalioth> !xcfg | Quarupt
<ubotu> Quarupt: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crimsun> cablesm102: if it floats your boat.
<cablesm102> crimsun, thanks
<all4n> `Shawn, yeah, but I've set it up quite nicely, it would take a while to re-setup everything..  I've been compiling some programs and stuff
<D0wN> yhallothar: There's a link to the linux version on the PowerISO download page. It's near the bottom
<newbie41> help with (dpkg -b filename -deb) is that write because it wont work
<`Shawn> All4n: Hmmm. Make a disk-image of it. Then install the image to the other disk, and deleate the first one?
<yhallothar> I have that.
<dimeo> my favorite gnome icon of the day:   gtodo    ---> easy to use, user friendly, handy dandy addition to the icon panel
<jrib> newbie41: what are you trying to do?
<D0wN> Did it not work?
<Quarupt> nalioth, Yes I know I have seen this, that is not what I am asking about, I am talking about when you first install Ubuntu, what is it that autoconfigures X?
<yhallothar> I don't get how to work it
<D0wN> Okay
<D0wN> one sec
<yhallothar> I read the  man pages or help or whatever it's called now
<all4n> `Shawn, not sure :)
<yhallothar> this is my first time with linux
<newbie41> jrib trying to make a package to install
<jrib> newbie41: what are you trying to install?
<yhallothar> we used an old version of unix in HS and that was three years ago and I just have no idea what to do
<newbie41> aoldialer so i can get rid of this windows machine
<DanZ> in the command line, whats the command to restart my computer
<D0wN> I'm registering my nickname so I can PM you on how to do it
<dimeo> yhallothar:   new to linux or just ubuntu?
<yhallothar> both
<bimberi> DanZ: sudo reboot
<hajiki> hey guys how do i install kiba dock???
<yhallothar> I've only had experience in HS with unix
<d0s4gw> anyone feel like helping me get wireless with WPA working?
<jrib> !dpkg | newbie41
<ubotu> newbie41: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<dimeo> yhall:  click applications-->accessories--> terminal .... meet your new best friend :-D
<yhallothar> and it looked a lot different and I really don't remember most of it
<bimberi> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dimeo> don't let the $ scare you
<newbie41> jrib aol dialer
<yhallothar> dimeo, I'm already at that ;[
<jrib> newbie41: Just double click on the .deb, or use  sudo dpkg -i file.deb   but be sure this deb works on this version of ubuntu
<dimeo> you can do almost anything with a sentence or two
<nalioth> Quarupt: if you visit fixvideoresolution it'll tell you the command
<jt__> hello everyone, what should i do if i don't have an ati, nvidia, vodoo video card? i have an intel and i didn't activate the 3d acceleration, installed beryl and it worked, so it means my video card was already supported? because i installed a game for linux, and it doesn't open, and it says it needs that :S
<mrpeenut24> k im also having trouble with my intel 3945abg pro/wireless card
<dimeo> but don't worry.. like me you probably won't need to remember it all by heart.  I recommend saving favourite commands into a text document for easy reference
<frogzoo> jt__: games won't run under beryl
<Quarupt> nalioth, I told you I have been there it tells you to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which is a command to manually configure X, thats not what i am asking about
<jt__> this is a integrated video card, not a wireless :p
<ooglaboogla> I need to move the contents of /boot from /dev/sda3 (50MB) to /dev/sda2 (1 GB) can someone help me
<frogzoo> jt__: switch to gnome
<Asc> jt_: Beryl probably wouldn't work very well without hardware acceleration
<jt__> ooh :(... thanks
<newbie41> jrib it not a .deb file it was a .tar
<Asc> jt_: Oh.  What frogzoo said.
<jt__> thanks frogzoo
<jrib> newbie41: then you can't use dpkg to install it, you need to probably compile it
<ooglaboogla> I've made a /tmp/oldboot dir and /tmp/newboot dir and mounted the /dev/sda3 to /tmp/oldboot and /dev/sda2 to /tmp/newboot
<dimeo> the up arrow is very handy to access commands used recently... kinda a 'history' in your browser
<jt__> well, it works perfectly
<jt__> the cube, everything
<dimeo> $ sudo apt-get install
<dimeo> very useful command
<frogzoo> jt__: so 3d works
<newbie41> jrib im trying to make a .deb file
<ooglaboogla> i then copied everything from /tmp/oldboot to /tmp/newboot
<yhallothar> Yo
<nalioth> Quarupt: then i'm lost.
<jt__> thanks frogzoo, will try the game without beryl :)
<yhallothar> D0wN, you can't get queries from non-registered users?
<yhallothar> if so I'll register
<LiNk3r> good!
<jrib> !compiling | newbie41
<ubotu> newbie41: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ooglaboogla> but in /etc/fstab there is a UUID for /boot .... that's as far as i get
<jrib> !checkinstall | newbie41
<ubotu> newbie41: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jt__> oh, and libc 6 or 5? (also what is this)
<LiNk3r> hellow!!!
<mrpeenut24> my wireless card is showing up in device manager, but its not showing up in network-manager
<Dante123> hi all.....newbie question here......how do I switch from a full screen application back to the desktop....when I did ctrl-alt backspace or delete it restarted x....or something....does anything like alt-esc or ctrl-tab do anything in ubuntu?
<D0wN> Register your nickname. I'm trying to query you. =P
<newbie41> jrib how do you compile?
<yhallothar> Done.
<cablesm102> crimsun, it worked. Thanks for helping!
<dimeo> for example, my favourites list :   $sudo apt-get install cream gtodo	notecase streamtuner smbfs checkgmail brightside beagle
<dimeo> goobox gstreamer0.8-lame  p7zip-full dvdrip k9copym  gddrescue
<mrpeenut24> and network-manager is not showing up in the apps menu
<LiNk3r> alguem fala portugues
<Kud|> frogzoo: Beryl is still not wanting to load as the window manager. It just leaves Metacity as the default window manager.
<crimsun> cablesm102: np, it's my job.
<jrib> newbie41: read the links from ubotu, it isn't easy for a beginner so take your time
<bimberi> Dante123: try ALT-TAB
<jrib> !pt | LiNk3r
<ubotu> LiNk3r: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Dante123> espanol
<LiNk3r> obrigado
<dwid> i need help acessing my second hard drive
<Quarupt> nalioth, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg lets you manually chose options like what driver, whats resolutions, your monitors vsync and things like this, I dont know what options to use here.. when you install Ubuntu it does all this automatically
<jrib> dwid: what filesystem?
<frogzoo> Kud|: soz, I use gnome
<Dante123> I thought I did...but nothing happend......I was running a game in fullscreen and tried to switch back to desktop with it still running...
<Gwanky> howdy
<Gwanky> I need help running an executable file
<dimeo> I can't imagine any MSoft OS that lets you install 14 programs with a cut and paste of a sentence
<dwid> jrib: how do i tell what filesystem
<Kud|> Anyone have any idea why XGL won't allow Beryl to load as the window manager instead of Metacity?
<cablesm102> Gwanky, what's happening when you try to run it?
<edo2035> hey... after a recent update, when i insert a cdrom, i do not have permission to copy files, even when using gksudo nautilus, any help?
<Asc> Dante123: Funny thing, I've never heard of a way to minimize a full screen game.  It seems to take over the X server or something.
<Dante123> I'll try again....but before I do is there any other keyboard shortcut for showing desktop again from fullscreen....
<Gwanky> Basically I dont know how to use the command line
<jrib> newbie41: I have good news for you, I've found a program called "penggy" in the repositories that lets you connect to aol
<frogzoo> I have a wierd problem where oowriter opens up fullscreen (no title bar) and refuses to unfullscreen (from hotkey) - need a fix pls
<Gwanky> Its a GBA emulator that I put on my desktop
<jrib> !penggy | newbie41
<ubotu> penggy: connects to AOL via modem or TCP/IP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-13 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 332 kB
<cablesm102> Gwanky, is it compiled?
<dimeo> gwanky... check out what I've just been saying.... =p
<Gwanky> Dimeo:Sorry just joined 3 seconds ago
<Gwanky> Cablesm102:I believe so it is a binary
<Asc> Dante123: If you really want to, you can start a second X session with 'gdmflexisserver' and run the game in that, then switch between them with control-alt-F7 and control-alt-F8... but I doubt that's a very stable idea.
<jrib> dwid: what did you format it as?
<Gwanky> I just don't know what to type to run it
<Dante123> i guess i will just put the game back to windowed screen
<cablesm102> gwanky, you should just need to type the name of the EXE
<dwid> i didnt format it
<dimeo> gwanky... some executables just need a right click to make it executable
<ooglaboogla> how do i generate a UUID for /dev/sda2 to put in /etc/fstab
<cablesm102> gwanky, if it's a script, type "sh <path/name of exe>"
<Gwanky> do I need to write down the directory?
<jt__> for what is the kind of dos at ctrl + f1,f2,f3, etc?
<jrib> !uuid | ooglaboogla
<ubotu> ooglaboogla: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bimberi> Dante123: you can set up a shortcut (via System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts) to minimize all windows
<dwid> jrib: how do i go about formatting it on ubuntu
<dimeo> right click-->properties-->permissions-->executable
<jrib> dwid: you could use gparted
<Dante123> ok...thanks......
<jrib> dwid: there's no data on the disk that you want right?
<cablesm102> gwanky, if you want to do it through GUI, just double-click the file. It should ask you if you want to run it. If that doesn't work, do what dimeo jsut said
<dwid> jrib: nah no data i want
<dwid> gparted is on the list of add remove programs?
<Asc> bimberi: I don't think that works will fullscreen games, does it?
<jrib> dwid: yeah, use gparted then.  ext3 is the default filesystem.  it should be in add/remvoe, if not, you can find it in system > admin > synaptic
<dimeo> $sudo apt-get install gparted
<ooglaboogla> jrib: thank you for the blkid info
<bimberi> Dante123: the issue might be that the game is capturing these keystrokes and not passing them to the Window Manager
<bimberi> Asc: not sure really
<Gwanky> Can 4.10 make it into an executable with just a right click?
<Dante123> ok....I think it is just easier for me to run it in a window.....
<dimeo> you know theres an awesome gparted boot disk out there too... always handy to burn that and have it around in your toolbox of rescue Cd's
<jrib> Gwanky: make what executable?
<BHSPitMonkey> ok, problem.
<Gwanky> Someone said that to make the file an exectuable I need to right click it
<dimeo> jrib: porn.exe
<Gwanky> sorry for being a newb
<cablesm102> Gwanky, right click>properties>permissions>executable
<LiNk3r> cc
<LiNk3r> cc!
<dimeo> gwanker:  never apologize for being nOOb.  you're the future of ubuntu
<jrib> dimeo: looks like a virus
<Gwanky> Cablesm102:All the executable things are checked off
<cablesm102> gwanky, double click the file
<mabus> My acx chipset card will work on ubuntu desktop, but not on ubuntu server. The module is loaded but there is an error with the firmware. Can anyone give me an idea as to how to fix this?
<dimeo> nOObs have made ubuntu become the most popular linux OS
<Gwanky> doesnt work
<BHSPitMonkey> every other time I boot (ubuntu) up on my laptop, it dies during boot.   fsck dies, and I end up on this screen: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/2593/image167we7.jpg
<BHSPitMonkey> then I reboot again and it's fine.
<cablesm102> Gwanky, in that case, open the terminal and type the path of the file.
<BHSPitMonkey> (after a hard reset.)
<Gwanky> what would the path be if it was on my desktop
<Gwanky> like usr\etc\joe\desktop?
<dimeo> BHSPitMonkey done a memory chip test?
<junmin> hi, guys. i got a problem of Totem, in the LAN of home, another computer(Windows) has some .avi movie shared, i have to copy the movie file to my computer and play it, but why i cannot play them directly?totem just tells me cannot play....
<jrib> Gwanky: ~/Desktop/FILENAME
<cablesm102> Gwanky, ~/Desktop/FILENAME
<cablesm102> ah
<cablesm102> jrib beat me
<dimeo> junmin: same here
<jrib> weird how we both said "FILENAME", I was going to use foobar :)
<cablesm102> gwanky, remember / not \
<high-freq> hmm..anyone know the package name for ruby-gem or ruby-gems
<Gwanky> riight sorry
<dimeo> junmin: i just made an icon to quickly mount the other computer shared drive
<Gwanky> also
<junmin> dimeo, i remember that i could play it directly .. ...
<BHSPitMonkey> dimeo, would a memory problem cause fsck to die at every boot?  It's also worthy to mention that just before that screen, among all the boot messages, is fsck's "wrong usage/help" info
<cablesm102> jrib, i was right at the FILENAME part and you said FILENAME so I just sorta said the same thing, rather than doing the responsible thing and backspacing it out
<Gwanky> I had to install Zlib, Opengl, and SMlib do you install them or just download them?
<junmin> dimeo, how to make this icon?
<dimeo> dunmin:    im using edgy and if I go places--> network servers--> and into the shared windows drive... I can't play the video
<mseney> if you change motherboards (Biostar w/ VIA Chipset to ASUS w/ SIS Chipset) will you need to re-install Ubuntu 6.10?
<Noah0504> Hey everyone.  I have a two volume set on the C programming language I bought when I was younger and never really had the discipline to learn.  Should I take the time to read them and learn C, or should I try to learn something like C++ or Python?
<dimeo> sudo smbmount //VAIO/vaio-docs /mnt/VAIO/
<dimeo> that's the command I have in the launcher
<Slart> high-freq: didn't find anything while searching.. could it be in the examples package?
<dimeo> then I chose a schnazzy icon for it
<high-freq> not sure...i did search as well
<Kud|> How do you go about uninstalling XGL?
<dimeo> you have to make a folder for the mount point
<dwid> jrib: okay its formated to ext 3 but it still says unable to mount
<high-freq> i installed ruby-1.8 and 1.9  was hoping ruby-gems was in there
<all4n> Noah0504, Python might be easier if you are new to programming
<dimeo> dwid: made any changes to your fstab yet?
<dwid> dimeo: whats the fstab
<junmin> dimeo, got your mean ... but i can not configure smb to smbmout automatically?
<Noah0504> all4n: Well, I guess I would still be new.  I know most of the concepts (I did learn BASIC awhile ago, and messed around with VisualBASIC).
<dimeo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<dimeo> dwid: take a peek at that
<dwid> thanks
<cablesm102> junmin, there's a guide to having samba volumes automounted, it's on the wiki. I'll find it
<dimeo> nice: thx cable
<Pwnstarr> I think junmin's problems had to do with Totem not playing codecs
<Pwnstarr> here's the website to fix that
<Pwnstarr> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html
<bamzin> hi.. has anybody had any trouble with ALC883 audio device on Acer laptops and found a way to solve the problem? I've updated the alsa packs and all, nothing works
<junmin> cablesm102, thanks :D
<dimeo> cable: you familiar with what we mean?  that you can't play a video from a shared samba drive?
<cablesm102> dimeo, damn... i just joined and thought he just wanted an auto-mounting samba drive
<dimeo> bamzin: trouble... what kinda trouble?
<cablesm102> junmin, why won't it work? Does the video player not support reading from the volume?
<all4n> Noah0504, then Python can be good, both for introduction and more advanced stuff..  you could also look into Ruby, Ruby on Rails is good for building web applications
<dimeo> the.. "you look like trouble" kind =p
<cablesm102> junmin, in that case, mounting it as a folder with the tutorial I have should work
<dimeo> or the "i don't want no trouble round her" kind?
<cablesm102> junmin, can you describe the problem to me?
<Noah0504> all4n: Thanks.  I think I might look up a few Python tutorials tonight and start there.
<all4n> Noah0504, good idea
<Koji> hello
<bamzin> dimeo, my ubuntu edgy finds the audio device, i can change the volume and everything seems to work fine. BUT, no sound is played :/
<junmin> cablesm102, Totem, in the LAN of home, another computer(Windows) has some .avi movie shared, i have to copy the movie file to my computer and play it, but why i cannot play them directly?totem just tells me cannot play....
<dimeo> bamzin: i get something similar on my dell once in a while.. I just reboot 8-)
<CSTrippie> Hey, anyone know of a really small Deb/Ubuntu based distro (like DSL, but less annoying)?
<bamzin> dimeo, reboot? uh? heh
<cablesm102> junmin, that's because totem can't see your network shared drives.
<cablesm102> junmin, this should help: junmin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<dimeo> I figgur it might happen when I mess with my brightness... while booting... it only happens once in 10 reboots... weird though
<cablesm102> junmin, this makes your Samba share look just like another drive
<graft> hey y'all - i have a weird ALSA problem... sounds intermittently starts to hang, and loop incessantly (like shell error beeps become 'beep beep beep beep...')... can still play via OSS fine, but anything using ALSA is borked
<bamzin> i'm not that lucky.. your bug is 'lighter' than mine :P my audio neever works heh
<junmin> cablesm102, looking at it now, thanks
<high-freq> hmm...guess i'll just install manual for rubygems unless if someone knows which package its in
<dimeo> bamzin: searched the forums already I guess?
<high-freq> i couldn't find the package ;(
<cablesm102> junmin, no prob. If it doesn't work right, make sure you go to the bottom and look at the Troubleshooting section. That happened to me when I needed to do this.
<Dante123> how do i tell if my setup is using xorg or xvesa?
<rattlehead>  wget http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~jap/steam/steam.tar.gz
<bamzin> dimeo, yes, tried everything. maybe i could get the chance to fing a holy soul to help me in here, but... heh
<bamzin> find*
<graft> xvesa?
<junmin> cablesm102, OK
<Kud> How do I uninstall XGL?
<FantasticFoo> i had xgl and beryl working perfectly fine in a separate login session, and then i updated all outdated software, and when i restarted, beryl didn't work anymore
<FantasticFoo> anyone know what this is about?
<dimeo> oooeeee... I should chat on #ubuntu while writing reports more often.. a nice distraction to ease the pain:-P
<Ricket> I am running Ubuntu x86 6.10, fully updated. On this page, which link should I download to correctly work with my system?: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<cablesm102> !ati | Ricket
<ubotu> Ricket: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cablesm102> Ricket, you shouldn't have to download anything from a site
<dimeo> fantastic: "this" is very unspecific...
<Simpleton> Greetings!
<dimeo> didn't work.. you mean it won't run at all? or crashes ?
<dimeo> freezes?
<fryfrog> can anyone tell me how i can get the /dev/mdX devices to show up?  i've loaded the raid modules, but they aren't showing up
<dwid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-f59428cd4d1c1b020a3a06bae2242b3d7f45a06d if you mount automatically using the first script will it mess up my first hard drive?
<FantasticFoo> dimeo: doesnt run at all
<FantasticFoo> dimeo: when i start "beryl-manager" i dont get the wobbly "beryl" splash screen like i used to
<CBinGR> hi all, if i install ubuntu will i have trouble upgrading to a newer version down the road?
<deafboy> my stereo starts humming when i turn my sound up really loud
<logikon> FantasticFoo: try running it on terminal and see what the output is
<deafboy> anyone know what that might be?
<FantasticFoo> logikon: ok
<Ricket> deafboy: normal electronic interference
<dimeo> have you tried a:    $ sudo apt-get remove beryl
<FantasticFoo> logikon: output is nothing
<logikon> deafboy: or perhaps a sign you're going deaf..
<FantasticFoo> i get the little beryl ruby thing in my systray, but nothing else
<Simpleton> Is the dell truemobile wireless card supported by default in the new version or does it still require ndiswrapper and the like?
<Kud> How do I uninstall XGL? Anyone?? :(
<dimeo> and then $ sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ricket> deafboy: was there ever a time when it didn't do this humming? if so, maybe your stereo is going bad. but most likely, it's just normal.
<silvertip257> After I first installed ubuntu 6.06 on a desktop, the wireless pci card (EthernetPro100(rev01) 82557/8/9 did and still does not work
<deafboy> ricket: yeah it didn't do it an hour ago :(
<dimeo> fantastic: right click on the icon , do you get settings menu?
<FantasticFoo> dimeo: yeah
<deafboy> @ logikon lol
<rio> anyone install any of the wiki's that are shown in the synaptic package manager?
<dimeo> silvertip:  you might need ndiswrapper
<Slart> deafboy: you didn't change anything? you just sat completely still and watched it.. and suddenly it started humming? then I think either stereo or computer is going bad
<silvertip257> dimeo:  oh hmm
<bulmer> silvertip257: what have you done so far?
<deafboy> slart: i don't think i did anyway
<deafboy> ricket: it doesn't hum when plugged into my ipod just my computer
<silvertip257> bulmer:  just loaded it - didnt have time to screw w/ it
<Slart> deafboy: aha.. !! the old.. "I think I didn't do anything"-excuse =)
<Ricket> deafboy: ah, that makes more sense then. many computer sound cards, but especially motherboard sound, make humming noises. due to normal electronic interference :)
<bulmer> silvertip257: and you expect us to help you if you dont want to spend time with it?
<yhallothar> hi
<deafboy> ricket: thanks ;)
<silvertip257> bulmer:  i do want to spend time on it
<silvertip257> bulmer:  i'm just askin for suggestions
<Slart> deafboy: my onboard sound card produces different kinds of noises depending on processor load etc.
<Dimensions> any one knows how to boot from a usb hard disk ?
<Ricket> deafboy: only the super high-quality sound cards with special procautions to prevent interference (such as a large metal box over the sound card to block out electricity) won't make those types of noises.
* killown fui dormir!
<dimeo> silver: my broadcom cards all needed ndiswrapper
<Kud> can anyone help me?
<rednelb> I've had the same problem with bad laptop soundcard not shielded well.
<cablesm102>  It's funny, because my soundcard only hisses on Windows
<Slart> Kud: help with what?
<cablesm102> not even joking there
<silvertip257> ok thanks dimeo: btw broadcomm sucks w/ Linux
<dimeo> dimensions:  some computers you press f12 at boot to get a menu
<Kud> The question I've been asking for the past 30 mins...how do I uninstall XGL?
<deafboy> ricket: thanks guys ;)
<rednelb> cablesm102: question about running linux on a new hp laptop
<logikon> cablem: mine whistles while on linux
<rio> anyone have suggestions as to which wiki i should pick?
<deafboy> slart: thanks guys ;)
<dimeo> silver: i'm happy with my 3 PCs running ubuntu and ndiswrapper
<Slart> cablesm102: goblins in the computer.. windows-goblins, for sure ;)
<cablesm102> rednelb, why are you asking me?
<graft> Kud remove the steps you took to install Xgl?
<Dimensions> Dimeo mine hangs at post screen
<rednelb> cablesm102: you da man?
<graft> Kud: reverse, even
<cablesm102> rednelb, ask everyone.
<silvertip257> oh ok it works good them dimeo ?
<Slart> Kud: oh.. I have no idea.. keep asking =)
<rednelb> ok
<dimeo> silver: but they apparently can't do a monitor mode =(
<silvertip257> oo
<graft> Kud: or do you mean how do you remove the package? sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl?
<cablesm102> rednelb, I'm a linux newb! A smart one, but I've only been using it for 6 months...
<SoundGuy29> question : is there a way to  change the sudo passphrase and not my own passwd ?
<Quarupt> OKAY! so this is weird when I try to run glxgears to test my 3d it says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" so I check my xorg.conf under the "modules" sections "glx"  is there? so why doesnt it work? Anyone please?
<silvertip257> gotcha dimeo:  my laptop autorecognized my wireless card
<silvertip257> but it's not my laptop that I'm asking about
<Kud> graft: Tried that, says a process is using it. Not sure how that's possible considering I am under GNome at the moment.
<dimeo> sweeet
<silvertip257> yah
<Slart> Quarupt: you're using the right driver?
<rednelb> I have a dv9000t HP pavilion laptop. Has two headphone jacks on the front. When I boot ubuntu live CD and I plug in headphones the main speakers don't cut out. Is there a special driver I need?
<graft> Kud: um, is Xgl running?
<bimberi> SoundGuy29: no, they are looked up in the same place
<Quarupt> Slart, yes the exact one for my card
<Kud> graft: No or atleast it shouldn't be.
<Dygerati> Plugged in a couple new drives to my system, now 'ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!' on boot.....help?
<Slart> Quarupt: open source drivers or binary drivers?
<graft> Kud: ps -ef | grep Xgl
<Kud> graft: I didn't boot up using Xgl if that's what you mean.
<dimeo> ndiswrapper isn't hard: start by finding the .inf driver that your wifi card comes with
<dennister> hello ppl...any mythtv users here tonight?
<SoundGuy29> bimberi: ok. thanks. is there a way to give another user sudo abilities ?
<dimeo> could be under c:/drivers
<dimeo> or on a CD
<Slart> Quarupt: I think open source drivers won't give you hardware acceleration
<graft> Kud: well you could always shut down X and remove Xgl from the console
<Quarupt> Slart, I think Binary its the NV driver
<dimeo> or the manufacturers website
<dennister> <------trying to avoid the #mythtv-users channel
<bulmer> Dygerati:  what was your /etc/fstab looked like before you installed the new ones?
<Quarupt> slart this driver used to work for 3d for me
<stapol> whats this mean
<stapol> Servicing request from 140.211.166.4 [stapol,1205,6667] 
<dwid> im still confused, i dont know how to put this hard drive in fstab
<Quarupt> slart I used EasyUbuntu to install it
<bimberi> SoundGuy29: yes, making them a member of the "admin" group gives them the same sudo abilities as the initial user.  sudo can be configured to limit what they can do too - see the man pages for more info
<SoundGuy29> is there a way to give another user other than the 1st created sudo abilities ?
<Slart> Quarupt: oh.. that's odd..  that should work... never had any problems with glx before
<Dygerati> Not sure, only one serial ATA drive at the time... on a clean install. I'm not sure how to access the drive at this point
<SoundGuy29> oops
<SoundGuy29> you answered
<SoundGuy29> allright
<Quarupt> Slart,when I do modprobe glx its says its not there
<Slart> Quarupt: it feels like a very "windows" fix.. but have you tried reinstalling the drivers? remove, reboot, and reinstall?
<bulmer> Dygerati: can you paste your /etc/fstab in pastebin so we can look?
<CBinGR> anyone here use the ipw3945 driver for wifi?
<bimberi> SoundGuy29: for example you can give them the ability to run certain commands as superuser only
<graft> SoundGuy29: sudo is extremely configurable, you can give them full sudo privileges, or limit them to specific commands, etc.
<MrWamu> i'm trying to install Ubuntu SE can anyone help me?
<Dygerati> I don't know how to access the fstab at this point, or boot for that matter. Can I mount the drive from the BusyBox shell?
<jinx099> how do i tell if a NIC is recognized as gigE or 10/100?
<Quarupt> Slart, restarting the whole box or just X?
<Vuen_> hehe, ubuntu SE. that's funny
<bulmer> Dygerati: yes
<SoundGuy29> i see. i'll go RTFM
<Slart> Quarupt: hmm.. I think just X should work
<Quarupt> How do you save your session in Gnome?
<MrWamu> Vuen?
<Quarupt> Slart, yea I did try that :(
<CBinGR> jinx099, try lsmod
<Vuen_> MrWamu: mm?
<MrWamu> Can you help?
<Ricket> hooray for crappy ATI support. :S
<Slart> Quarupt: no errors in the xorg log files? in dmesg?
<Dante123> how do I  grant specific permission to allow non-root users to use USB devices (including SMART interactive whiteboards)
<bimberi> jinx099: sudo ethtool eth0  (or whatever device)
<Dygerati> bulmer: Soo, 'sudo mount sd**' ...? Tried that, whats the right command?
<Dante123> in ubuntu 6.10
<Dimensions> out of 1000 ppl no one knows how to boot from usb hard disk ?
<Pio> are there any repositories which offer pre-built lirc modules?
<Vuen_> MrWamu: mm, sorry, i don't really know how to install it. i just thought it was cute.
<MrWamu> Haha cute?
<bulmer> Dygerati: i'd like to learn a few...man mount and see if you can figure out how to mount
<dimeo> dwid: google around a bit to learn about fstab...
<Slart> Dimensions: I think about 900 of those are asleep..
<MrWamu> Why is that?
<Vuen_> MrWamu: here's the installation page: http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/installation/
<CBinGR> Dimensions, does your computer have that capability?
<dredhammer> hello anyone use screencapture software like xvidcap?
<MrWamu> Thanks.. already have it
<bulmer> Dygerati: i'd like you* to learn a few...man mount and see if you can figure out how to mount
<Dimensions> lol Slart ...
<kkerwin> Hi. Having a small difficulty. I used dvd::rip to rip a DVD into an mpeg, but the audio track was separated into a different file. Is there anyway that I can combine the two into one file?
<Dimensions> CBinGR:  well in bios i have option boot from USB ...
<dimeo> dimensions:  when you reboot... do you have options for a boot menu... like f12?
<threeseas> is there any particular problem with getting wireless worjing inb LTS?
<jinx099> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> jinx099: yw :)
<JunK-Y> some1 can help me with my new wifi card ? http://www.pastebin.ca/336547  i can see my router, but cant use it.
<CBinGR> Dimensions, and if that is set it doesnt boot from usb?
<Dygerati> bulmer: Tried that, no 'man' command under this shell...I'll try google, brb
<dimeo> treeseas: depends on which wifi card you have
<dredhammer> how do you get screencapture software to record audio on the pc?
<dredhammer> what sound device should you use?
<sivik> how do i set up my mic so it works from further away
<Ricket> If I am in the command prompt after X server refusing to start, and I have fixed the configuration file error that caused it not to start, how do I restart the X server? What is the command to do so?
<Dimensions> dimeo:  when i boot and turn on usb drive it stuck the post screen before showing any thing much
<Slart> threeseas: I think that depends on what chipset your wireless stuff uses.. some work, some don't
<dredhammer> for that matter where is all that info?
<graft> man this is the most annoying bug ever
<cablesm102> sivik, you probably can't...
<Slart> sivik: get a better mic?
<Dimensions> CBinGR:  hangs on post screen, have tried on a laptop and desktop ...
<sivik> i did it before, and i can't remember how i did it
<Ricket> sivik: get a directional mic
<Dante123> is there a good screen capture tool for ubuntu that does a region (as oppose to whole screen)
<Ricket> sivik: or make a little paper cone, and stick it over the end of the mic :-D
<Slart> sivik: you can increase the recording level and enable some boosting.. but that's it
<bulmer> JunK-Y: whats the error if any?
<CBinGR> Dimensions, i have never done it
<dimeo> dante: capture the screen and crop it in gimp???
<Ricket> What is the command to start the X server?
<rio> startx
<Vuen_> Ricket: no, not startx
<Dimensions> startx Ricket
<rio> x?
<Ricket> startx worked
<Vuen_> Ricket: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Slart> Ricket: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dimensions> Vuen_:  used to be ...
<Slart> bah
<Vuen_> :D
<Dante123> yeah...that is what I do dimeo....but I want to eliminate that extra step....
<dimeo> Dimensions: maybe your usb drive isn't set up for autoboot correctly?
<Dimensions> okay CBinGR thanks aneways ...
<pierrelourens> is there an easy way to install xfce on edgy
<Vuen_> pierrelourens: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dimeo> dante: fair enough.. work smarter not harder =)
<Slart> pierrelourens: I've never tried.. but apt-get should work, no?
<Dimensions> dimeo:  usb hard disk is having a clone of complete hdd with RH installed and lotsa data on it ...
<CBinGR> Dimensions, seems hard to get any answer here
<dwid> i dont understand how to add this to fstab
<Dimensions> yeah CBinGR trying from many hours and its almost 3 am here ... will have to hit the office in morning too
<dimeo> dimensions: do you know if that can even work?
<Ricket> I love that message... "The system is going down for reboot NOW!"
<JunK-Y> bulmer: no error, just cant ping the router.
<Dimensions> dimeo:  yeah ... if i load my internal drive its on automount and i can see and verify all data is fine and working on it ...
<dimeo> dwid you have to open fstab in a text editor and add the line
<gaten> has anyone installed wine 9.30 and ran World of Warcraft with it?
<Dimensions> lol Ricket try poweroff
<jinx099> i have dapper running in a VMware VM, and the nic bridged with my gigE card "freezes", the other bridged 10/100 card works fine, any ideas?
<bulmer> JunK-Y: paste your netstat -ran
<pierrelourens> thank you Vuen_
<dwid> how do i open fstab in a text  editor?
<jinx099> the gigE card in the host OS also works fine...
<dimeo> ricket:  this system will self distruct in 30 seconds
<dwid> and what Line do i add?
<Slart> gaten: very probably.. it's on the gold list I think on winehq
<gaten> dwid:  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dimeo> depends on your mount point and HD format
<Ricket> lol
<dimeo> dwid: google around to learn about fstab configurations
<JunK-Y> bulmer: i will have to change my card (im on a network cable now)
<Slart> gaten: check the application db on winehq.com (or is it winehq.org, can't remember)
<gaten> Slart:  i'm just wondering if i upgrade from .28 if i;m gunna have all kinds of problem
<dimeo> or what gaten said | dwid
<Vuen_> gaten: a great place for help on wine is in the #winehq channel here on freenode, and at the winehq website: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<frogzoo> !appdb | gaten
<Ricket> JEEZZZZZZZZ no matter what I do, I can't get teh stupid Mesa project thing to turn into the ATI thing... :S
<ubotu> gaten: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Dimensions> Dimeo donno but if original is working from a year clone should be too ..
<Ricket> and I don't even know what i'm doing XD
<dwid> gaten: and now what line do i add in
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, whats the problem?
<Pres-Gas> Hey all, anyone heard more about further PPC support?
<anon_> OK
<gaten> Slart:, Vuen_  and frogzoo ty
<anon_> mp3 support in rythmnbox?
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: im trying to add a hd to fstab, i have fstab open, but i dont know what line to put in there
<dimeo> ricket:  try $ sudo nuke neighbours bmw
<Slart> you're welcome, gaten
<dimeo> ricket:  linux command prompt is pretty powerful
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, a hd? or a partition?
<graft> erm... why does /proc/asound/version say 1.0.12rc1, but apt-cache policy says 1.0.11-7?
<Dimensions> lol dimeo
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: a second hd
<mister_roboto> dimeo: the command interpreter is even more powerful!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ok. u use gnome?
<dimeo> tell me more
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: im asuming so
<dimeo> {is power hungry}
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ok. try opening terminal.
<internet_> /hindi
<dwid> okay
<Dimensions> lol internet_
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ha hindi!
<basilio> hello
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Jai hind!
<Asc> how do I get rid of the bloody 'additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page' notification in firefox 2?
<mister_roboto> dimeo: was just a stupid joke :)  the prompt is just the string printed out before the cursor awaiting your input.
<basilio> I cant play a wav file. Is there something that I can do to correct this?
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: the termiinal is open
<graft> Asc: install those plugins?
<kbrosnan> Asc: noting simple
<Vuen_> Asc: depends what media you're trying to view :/
<jinx099> i have dapper running in a VMware VM, and the nic bridged with my gigE card "freezes", the other bridged 10/100 card works fine, any ideas?
<Vuen_> !plugins|Asc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen_> hmm
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, good! type "sudo fdisk -l" without the quotes!
<Asc> I want to do it without installing the plugins
<Vuen_> oh
<Asc> Did firefox 1.5 do it?  I don't remember.
<kbrosnan> yes
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: okay i did that
<flipchip> i need a hand with installing ubuntu. i used it before on a different pc but i can't get it to work on my new pc
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, u saw a table?
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: yes there a table there
<Asc> eh
<kbrosnan> Asc: read https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268936
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, good! did u add a sata hdd or a simple pata IDE hdd?
<graft> Asc: um, about:config, plugin.default_plugin_disabled
<Asc> kbrosnan: will do
<tehquickness> My gnome-panel keeps crashing, how can I solve this problem?
<dimeo> flipchip: whats the holdup?
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: im asuming it was a ide, i dont know what sata or pata is
<graft> Asc: set it to false and you should be good
<Dimensions> aneways guys ... take care ...
<flipchip> well i keep getting hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Dimensions> :(
<bruenig> tehquickness, kind of vague there
<Dimensions> buhbye
<mabus> My acx chipset card will work on ubuntu desktop, but not on ubuntu server. The module is loaded but there is an error with the firmware. Can anyone give me an idea as to how to fix this?
<dimeo> dimensions: good luck with the drive
<Dimensions> thanks dimeo :) will ask tomorrow if any one could help ...
<graft> argh... anyone have any idea how i can get ALSA to tell me what the heck is going on? it's such a black box...
<flipchip> and Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, oh! just type this "sudo fdisk -l |grep Disk"
<flipchip> and it keeps looping
<Dimensions> flipchip:   are u installing ubuntu or what ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, and tell the output
<dimeo> dimensions: tried playing with a simple DSL linux install on USB ? There might be instructions out there on that one
<flipchip> ubuntu 6.10 that's after the ubuntu splash screen
<flipchip> on booting up the live cd
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, what is the size of ur new hdd!
<dwid> 160gigs
<flipchip> i have 2 brand new copies that do the same thing
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ok!
<mindstate> is there a file manager i could use that can display files grouped by Letter? sorta like explorer for win
<Dimensions> flipchip:  happens mostly coz of bad disk aswell ... change cd ... second reason is bad hdd ...
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, can u see it in the new command u typped!
<flipchip> i tried adding irqpoll
<dwid> yeah i can see it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, good!
<flipchip> brand new computer, WD raptor sata hdd
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, now open fstab
<Dimensions> ummm dimeo will do that thanks buddy
<Dimensions> :)
<dwid> its open
<vote4arealclown> ok....i'll put on my flame suit here.....is there a server tool you can install to connect to ubuntu to use the doze rdp client?
<Asc> graft, kbrosnan: Thanks for the help.
<Dimensions> buhbyee guys
<flipchip> oh i tried to install on 2 different hdd's
<dimeo> l8rsk8r
<graft> vote4arealclown: any vnc client should do, no?
<vote4arealclown> ya
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ah! dwid wait!!! i'LL brb!
<Dimensions> flipchip:  i have seen this many times but used to change disks now find out which disk u have to change :)
<dwid> ok
<vote4arealclown> I have a user that wants to use remote desktop
<graft> vote4arealclown: dunno about Gnome, but KDE has that built-in...
<vote4arealclown> and you can connect with the doze client?
<graft> dunno about that... but you can easily get a VNC client for windows that'll work
<flipchip> yea, im no pro at this but i don't think it has anything to do with hdd's being bad or my copies of ubuntu... any other ideas i could try?
<dimeo> vote4:  using freenx?
<flipchip> im not using raid, it's off in my bios
<Endur> can someone help me? I'm having trouble using the live cd
<vote4arealclown> freenx?
<dimeo> freenx is state of the art
<vote4arealclown> i'll google it
<vote4arealclown> thanks
<graft> freenx = vnc on crack
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, hey! im back. now tell me the disk name! i mean the output of fdisk -l |grep. it must be something like /dev/hdb something like this!
<gu014> how can i have opera open azureus with torrent files by default?
<dwid> Disk /dev/hdb: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<dwid> \
<Vuen> vote4arealclown: don't use freenx, use nomachine nx
<Vuen> vote4arealclown: freenx isn't ready yet
<dimeo> endur:  trouble ... any specific kind?
<graft> arr... this is intolerable!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> vote4arealclown, Hey! try Terminal Server Client in Applications>internet under Gnome!
<dimeo> graft:  chill mofo
<Endur> dimeo: yea, when I try to load the regular live cd or the dvd it hangs right before the bar completes
<dimeo> take a deeeep breath
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, yes! now type "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<jt__> hey, i have a question running wine, i have an exe, which needs a file .dat, and everytime i execute it with wine, it says it didn't find the .dat, so what can i do? :( thanks
<dwid> gOLdenHaWK3D: okay i did that
<graft> sigh... just every time i hit tab in a shell, my computer starts beeping incessantly... nerve-wracking
<jrib> jt__: check appdb for your app, also try #winehq
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, again a table?
<dwid> yes
<jt__> thanks, didn't know that channel
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, the entries under "Device boot" column are your partitions on your new hdd. ok?
<dwid> okay
<graft> jt__: also consider not using wine and finding a linx alternative, of course
<jt__> i have a linux alternative, but it doesn't work
<jt__> i open it and it doesn't show up
<graft> what's the program?
<dwid> and do i copy that into fstab table?
<jt__> tibia, a game for linux
<jt__> it needs very low hardware
<jt__> only 28mb
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, no! make a new folder. u know how to doit?
<dwid> nah i dont
<Quarupt> Is there a package for the Binary Nvidia driver?
<kitche> Quarupt: nvidia-glx
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, open another terminal & type "cd /" there
<jt__> graft: do u know tibia?
<blankfaze> is it possible to put just a custom folder, with whatever you want in it, on a panel?
<graft> jt__: nope
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, where do u wish to mount your partitions from ur new hdd?
<dwid> it doesnt matter
<`Shawn> Does anyone here know if I can burn a .iso file to a CD-R Audio?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, i mean which folder?
<pointb> how do i change the icons shown for certain file extensions in gnome? (.torrent or anything else)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, make it. how many partitons u have on ur new hdd?
<dwid> 1
<chuckfromchan> hi i've got a question
<dwid> it doesnt matter which folder
<lijealso_> [Aft] 
<Quarupt> kitche, says nvidia-glx is already the newest version???
<chuckfromchan> is there any way i can get the apple ibook trackpad to work?
<kitche> Quarupt: then you have it installed if you want the newest nvidia you have to install it yourself
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ok. no. it doesnt matter. make anyfolder where u wish to mount ur hdd
<dwid> make it where and how?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, :( oh! open another terminal and type "cd /"
<brownjava> does anyone have experience with remote desktop on edgy?  I'm having a problem with it being incredibly slow
<dwid> okay i did that
<Quarupt> kitche, but my xorg.conf says its using "NV" driver??
<kitche> Quarupt: you have ot change nv to nvidia
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, now type "mkdir dwid" or any other name u want for ur new directory!
<dwid> goldenhawk3d: permision denied
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, "sudo mkdir dwid"
<dwid> okay
<rcmiv> brownjava, use nx it's fast
<dwid> now what to do
<Endur> can someone help me? my live CD hangs at the loading screen
<drivera90> guys
<brownjava> rcmiv: nx?  not familiar with it...can you point me in the direction to setting it up, getting it working, etc.?
<`Shawn> Could someone tell me how many CD's the latest release of ubuntu takes?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, now, from the other terminal, tell me the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb"
<drivera90> how do I make my desktop pretty? (this is the main reason i switched to linux btw)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, is it /dev/hdb1 ???
<dwid> under device boot, yes
<regeya> drivera90: seriously?  that's the main reason you switched to linux???
<gOLdenHaWK3D> drivera90, try Beryl,
<rcmiv> brownjava, google nomachine, instructions are on their 'site and many howtos around--easy
<drivera90> regeya, yeah. I'm in a ton of forums, and always felt miserable around "Show Off Your Desktop" topics.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ok. now in the other terminal type "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /dwid"
<regeya> drivera90: if you work for a news agency, do us a favor and DON'T write an op-ed about how bad Linux sucks and what Linux needs to be "ready"
<regeya> heh...
<regeya> drivera90: in all seriousness, you should really work on learning a bit more about the system you've just chosen for your desktop BEFORE you concentrate on making it pretty.
<dwid> wait which terminal, the one i just sudo fdisk?
<rcmiv> silly question - is there a way to have "key clicks" in gnome terminal?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, any. it doesnt matter!
<Vuen> rcmiv: key clicks?
<drivera90> well i can work my way around it, do all the things I normally do, office stuff, some gaming, some emulation
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, :P
<regeya> o_O
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, done?
<rcmiv> yeah, click sound as you type
<drivera90> music, codecs, downloads. pretty much all I need.
<blankfaze> if i wanted to switch from gnome to kde, would i have to just do a fresh install using kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<rcmiv> like a typewriter
<Vuen> rcmiv: haha are you serious? you want it to click like the hackers in movies?
<MrWamu> I'm having trouble appending to nano anyone help me?
<dwid> looks like it
<dwid> thanks so much
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, wait
<regeya> drivera90: I don't say this to be mean, and maybe you've got some *n?x chops already, so maybe it's wasted on you, but I've seen too many people go for the 'pretty' desktop and wind out burning out fast 'coz they don't understand the OS
<rcmiv> yeah, or more like ZorkII on a C64 actually, and I am serious
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, its not over yet!
<Vuen> MrWamu: appending to nano? what do you mean?
<drivera90> could use something that resembles MS Paint, but I've settled.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ha
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, its just mounted! but its entry still pending in fstab!
<rcmiv> I am actually surprised that no one has a script to do this
<MrWamu> I need to put some lines into /ect/apt/sources.list
<drivera90> I'm a quick learner, I'm just uninterested in learning anything until I need it for my daily tasks, PC-related.
<dwid> ah
<dwid> okay what to do now
<regeya> I honestly think all those compiz/beryl videos on youtube are potentially damaging to the free *n?x community
<`Shawn> How many CD's does the latest version of Ubuntu require to install?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, has it been successfully mounted? can u see its contents in the folder?
<Vuen> drivera90: yeah, a pretty desktop is a very bad reason to switch to linux. you'd be better off using vista (not that vista looks any better than linux+beryl, just that it's easier). genuinely good reasons to switch are the stability and virtual immunity to viruses/spyware.
<Quarupt> How can I see if my Hardware 3D Accel is working? glxgears?
<Vuen> `Shawn: one
<Vuen> Quarupt: yep
<`Shawn> Thanks Vuen.
<dwid> it wont open but it no longer says unable to mount
<MrWamu> Vuen can you help me?
<sivik> Quarupt, glxgears -printfps and if its over 1k, it should be working
<dwid> i guess cuz there is nothing in there
<Quarupt> Vuen, it runs but doesnt spit out the FPS in the terminal??
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, why wont it open?
<frogzoo> regeya: beryl is perfectly pointless, but does impress your boss if he's looking over your shoulder
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, whats the problem?
<drivera90> well, the thing is Vuen, most of the things that make Windows look as pretty as Linux are things I have to download and pay for, meaning I have to download and get cracks for, filling me with spyware.
<Quarupt> AWW there is an option for printfps now
<dwid> it just wont open it doesnt say anything whne i click on it
<sivik> Quarupt, yes
<dwid> it just does nothing
<elcasey> I need help figuring which package to install to alleviate an error. This is the error message I get when running ./configure - "configure: error: You need GTK+ 1.2 or later to build this plug-in."
<Vuen> Quarupt: glxinfo|grep direct
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, oh! wait!
<elcasey> I'm trying to compile xmmsinfopipe
<Vuen> MrWamu: use gedit instead
<drivera90> and spyware would, in turn, slow the computer down, making it harder to run all the things to make it pretty. thus, linux.
<Vuen> MrWamu: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sivik> be happy if yours is right Quarupt, mine has never worked
<Quarupt> Vuen 4567.589 fps, is good?
<MrWamu> Yeah?
<Vuen> MrWamu: you can add lines to your sources.list from inside synaptic by the way. just hit "add repository"
<sivik> Quarupt, yes
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, type "sudo chmod 777 /dwid" in any terminal
<Quarupt> YEY
<kitche> Quarupt: there was always an option for it
<Vuen> MrWamu: instead of editing the file directly
<regeya> WHOA.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, and then try opening it again!
<sivik> Quarupt, anything over 1k means its installed correctly
<elcasey> wow, thanks
<frogzoo> elcasey: libgtk2.0-dev
<dwid> still same problem
<regeya> I just had a bunch of lines fly by.  saw a comment to me in there.  don't have logging turned on. :-(
<Quarupt> kitche, I beg to differ I used to just type glxgears when i used to use ubuntu a long time ago and it printed the fps
<Wimpog> GUYS, how can I boot from CD in grub when the system starts up?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, oh! try "sudo mount |grep hdb1"
<drivera90> So how do I get Compiz/Beryl?
<kitche> Quarupt: yes but glxgears is not meant for a benchmark so the developers hid the fps as an option only
<Vuen> Wimpog: you can't. once it reaches grub it's already booted from the hard drive.
<frogzoo> Wimpog: usually change your bios to look for cd first
<frogzoo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<MrWamu> Vuen gksudo worked! thanks
<dwid> ":dev/hdb1 on /dwid type ext3 (rw)"
<dwid> :
<Vuen> Wimpog: you need to boot from the cd before that. either tell the bios to boot from cd first, or hit the right key to choose the boot device (usually F8) during POST
<Quarupt> kitche, Yea but I am saying you didnt need to give it the option before it did it by default
<Wimpog> frogzoo: I did set boot priorities to CD, but it does not boot from CD
<Vuen> MrWamu: gksudo is just sudo for graphical programs. gedit is the text editor.
<blankfaze> in Preferences > Windows, under Titlebar Action, you can set action for double-clicking on the titlebar... is there anything that can change that to or add a right-click option?
<frogzoo> Wimpog: maybe the cds not bootable
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, it is mounted! try 1 more thing. in anyterminal type "cd /dwid"
<Wimpog> frogzoo: it should be...
<Wimpog> I'll try it on other PC
<dwid> oaky now what
<gOLdenHaWK3D> type ls
<Quarupt> Man I cant wait till the IpodLinux guys get a distro out for the 5th gens
<Vuen> Wimpog: don't worry, my motherboard ignores my boot order also. try intercepting it by repeatedly pressing f8 when you turn the computer on
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, can u see the contents?
<dwid> lost+found
<dwid> 'is what it says
<Quarupt> now I am off to find a good free FPS for linux
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, is ur hdb1 empty?
<slvmchn> i can help you quarupt
<cchance> how do i access my windows partion
<drivera90> Quarupt, Nexuiz
<dwid> yes
<Wimpog> Vuen: so once I turn the PC on, I just press and hold F8?
<Vuen> Wimpog: no, press f8 over and over
<Quarupt> slvmchn, ???
<slvmchn> yeah, it comes down to: Nexuiz, Savage, Enemy Territory, True Combat: Elite, and Tremulous
<Vuen> Wimpog: until something happens
<MrWamu> vuen I tried updating after editing and I got an error...
<Wimpog> Vuen: just keep pressing it?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, ahh!!! ok! now type "sudo nano -w /etc/fstab"
<MrWamu> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Vuen> MrWamu: close synaptic :p
<Quarupt> drivera90, is that availible in any of the sources we generally use?
<slvmchn> quarupt: do you want realistic, fast-paced, team-based, what sort of FPS do you like?
<dwid> okay now what
<cchance> i need a fast answer. How do i access my windows partion, forgot what its called
<Vuen> Quarupt: sudo apt-get install tremulous nexuiz
<drivera90> It should be, Quarupt
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, goto the last line using arrow keys! and in a new line type this
<Quarupt> slvmchn, I wasnt under the impression I had the option of being choosey, its linux
<MrWamu> It says if I close synaptic changes will be lost?
<Vuen> MrWamu: then tell synaptic to update
<slvmchn> quarupt: well for gaming, linux has a bunch of FPS games, but not much else... for RTS total annihilation: spring looks good
<slvmchn> but i can't get it compiled
<Quarupt> I love RTS there are RTS's availible?
<slvmchn> i play a lot of Savage which is a first person shooter but is also a real time strategy
<dwid> okay type what
<slvmchn> it's like warcraft but one person builds the base while everyone else plays FPS
<Quarupt> We might have to take this to offtopic???
<frogzoo> !wesnoth | Quarupt
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<slvmchn> wesnoth isn't RTS
<frogzoo> true
<slvmchn> but it is still fun, it's like battle isle or advance wars
<MrWamu> Even though I used gksudo?
<Quarupt> thats a TBS, I hate TBS
<gpd> My new Nvidia 650i based system won't boot Edgy Live  Asus P5N-E SLI
<cchance> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Vuen> MrWamu: gksudo is just a front-end for sudo, all it does is run a command as root
<cchance> ag
<slvmchn> quarupt: i play a lot of true combat elite, which is like  a "realistic" shooter like counterstrike, but all the guns have ironsights hwich ifind really cool
<frogzoo> !games | Quarupt
<ubotu> Quarupt: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<slvmchn> quarupt: also happypenguin.org
<slvmchn> has a shitload of games
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid type this "/dev/hdb1 <tab> /dwid <tab> ext3 <tab> noatime <tab> 0 0" and <tab> means press the TAB key there. got it?
<MrWamu> SO I still have to update synaptic?
<gpd> I have tried apic=off and noscsi - any other options?
<Vuen> MrWamu: what gedit did is it let you edit your sources. now that it's edited, tell synaptic to update. it should read the new source list.
<Quarupt> lol could you guys MSG me all the RTS and FPS you mentioned, ill try em all
<slvmchn> quarupt: google "total annihilation spring" too, if you can get it working let me know cause it looks really awesome
<dwid> okay got it now what
<frogzoo> gpd: acpi=off
<disant> halla
<MrWamu> I'm doing that now
<cchance> Some one please, help me out i know its possible ive done it before i just forgot what its called to ubotu
<gpd> frogzoo: ahah... might be my dementia! :D
<MrWamu> Hopfully it likes it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid it should look like "/dev/hdb1  /dwid  ext3  noatime  0 0"
<MrWamu> Vuen its updating sun-java5-bin?
<MrWamu> Is that right?
<dwid> yes it looks like that
<Quarupt> slvmchn, Vuen, drivera90, can you guys priv msg me all the FPS, and RTS you mentioned please,  will try em all
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, good! now its setup to be mounted automatically!
<slvmchn> quarupt: did you see my PMs?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, now press Ctrl+X to save and quit
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, just keep pressing enter enter!
<Quarupt> yea slvmchn thx
<cchance> PLEASE
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, u will be back to terminal!
<slvmchn> no problem, enjoy! and also check happypenguin.org, they have a huge archive of linux games
<Vuen> MrWamu: sure, i don't know what repository you added or what you're trying to install
<cchance> !winpartion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winpartion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> slvmchn: I m gonan try TA on my iwndows machine
<Drekar> A friend was saying that installing non-opensource applications on Ubuntu was a pain...can anyone be more specific?
<Vuen> cchance: two secs
<cchance> !partion
<slvmchn> kitche: TA spring looks so good
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Drekar, depends on the application
<cchance> vuen, ok
<slvmchn> it's like C&C generals applied to TA
<dwid> i still cant open it
<slvmchn> the videos for it are amazing
<Quarupt> slvmchn, I am downloading the TA Spring, but if its source I dont have the build essentials installed so I wont try it, but if its binary ill try it
<slvmchn> but i couldn't get it compiled
<slvmchn> yeah i think it's source only
<slvmchn> i odn't know if it has a binary
<GMWeezel> My log in window is not the same resolution as my desktop; how do I correct this? Actually, I think it's the monitor frequency not the dimensions.
<Vuen> Quarupt: why don't you just install build-essentials?
<bruenig> Drekar, some proprietary stuff gets mad if you distribute their stuff so it can't be in the repos meaning that you have to install it yourself
<young> hello
<MrWamu> Vuen I'm trying to add the following lines to etc/apt/sources.list
<MrWamu> # Ubuntu Satanic Edition deb http://parker1.co.uk/hell edgy main deb-src http://parker1.co.uk/hell edgy main
<rcmiv> cchance, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/win -t ntfs -o nls=utf8, umask=222
<Vuen> cchance: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<cchance> vuen, im in .06
<kitche> slvmchn: right now it only has two maps
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, u lost somewhere?
<rcmiv> cchance, where hda1 is your partition, and /media/win is your mountpoint
<dwid> yes i still cant open up the hard drive, nothing comes up
<Quarupt> Vuen, everytime I have ever tried to build anything from source it takes like way to long and breaks at some point and I really don't wanna go through that again, I dunno how to do all the weird make and make install stuff
<Drekar> What do you mean?
<Vuen> cchance: here's the dapper page, it's probably identical to the edgy one: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, u wrote the fstab successfully?
<ala> does anyone know where a good howto which outlines how to covert a currently running system to raid 1?
<dwid> im assuming so
<Vuen> Quarupt: only one way to learn :)
<cchance> rcmiv, all that did was give a menu
<frogzoo> Quarupt: learn to use 'apt-get source'
<Wimpog> I don't know, it still doesn't want to boot from CD
<Vuen> Quarupt: don't worry, it's easier than it looks
<Quarupt> Vuen, Yea but I dont wanna learn, everything will be made easy for newbs eventually if we want people to stop using MS
<gOLdenHaWK3D> type "cat /etc/fstab" to confirm
<GMWeezel> How do I make my log in screen resolution the same as my desktop?
<Vuen> frogzoo: that won't work, the package you're trying to compile needs to actually be in the repos, which makes it kindof pointless
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, u wil see what u wrote at the last!
<Quarupt> frogzoo, apt-get source???
<bruenig> MrWamu, you said you don't know how to add those lines? sorry just saw your post don't want to read up
<Vuen> Quarupt: well then don't play TA spring.
<dwid> "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<dwid> /dev/hdb1       /dwid   ext3    noatime 0 0
<Falkon4860> where do I find the folder containing the Human theme?  I want to edit it
<dwid> yes i see it
<Quarupt> Vuen, I am playing it now it was a binary
<decoy> j
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, yes!
<rcmiv> cchance, menu?
<slvmchn> quarupt: TA spring?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dwid, now i think u gotta reboot! maybe! try it! im not sure!
<dimeo> quarupt: ubuntu hardly needs much more than $ sudo apt-get install yourfavouriteprogramname
<dimeo> never need to compile
<dwid> okay
<Falkon4860> anyone know where I can find the folder containing the Human gtk theme?
<slvmchn> dimeo: only if that program is in the repos though
<slvmchn> if not you hvae to compile
<frogzoo> Quarupt: apt-get source d/ls the source from the ubuntu repos - but doesn't help if you need a newer release
<Rob002> Hi there, I was wondering if this was possible. I want a shell script to run every time I put a DVD in my DVD-ROM drive to use avaliable tools to backup the DVD to XVID. Then eject the DVD when done, all without human intervention. I want to put my movie collection into myth
<dimeo> tons and tons in the repos
<Quarupt> dimeo, Yes, but these games arent in our repos there source meaning they need to be compiled before played
<dimeo> everything the average user will ever need
<bruenig> Falkon4860, I assume /usr/share/themes/Human
<dimeo> quarupt: tremulous is
<dimeo> that game rocks
<Quarupt> dimeo, not the games we are talking about
<Quarupt> dimeo, nevermind dude
<dimeo> enemy territory is a download and rightclick
<dimeo> which one you talking bout?
<Quarupt> dimeo, ET sucks bad
<Falkon4860> bruenig, yeah it was there.  Thanks for the help :D
<Quarupt> dimeo, TA
<rcmiv> Rob002, it is very definitely possible and when you write that script, I would like a copy!
<dimeo> et is pretty popular for a 'sucky game'
<Quarupt> its source only
<gpd> frogzoo: sweet -- it now boots! Just a matter of the GeForce 8800 now!
<dimeo> Total Anhilation?
<Quarupt> dimeo, yes thats what it stands for
<cchance> Thanks #ubuntu I now have access
<dimeo> like the ooold school game?
<Asc> Rob002: mencoder could be used to do the converting, but working out the appropriate options is far beyond me.  Erm... it doesn't do it automatically, but acidrip is a mencoder frontent type thing - you might try asking on its' forums
<Quarupt> dimeo, no TA Spring is brand new, has a new engine to, it looks like Farcry on PC to me
<cchance> Wait a minute i cant wright? How do i fix this
<cchance> hold that i need to do a test
<dimeo> quarupt: wow that's pretty awesome...open source version of the classic!
<Geocritter> what channel should i go onto to find out about ubuntu hardware development?  I got a couple of problems that I need some help with
<bruenig> development?
<Quarupt> dimeo, no a sequel of a classic
<Falkon4860> ok, well I found the Human theme folder, but I can't find the texture I want to replace.  I want to replace the gray menu bar with a black one
<Geocritter> bruenig: i mean devs who are working on hardware under ubuntu
<dimeo> "you will have to own a copy of TA to legally use this content."
<Falkon4860> Anyone know if I can access the files used by the themes?
<dimeo> not totally free though
<Rob002> Any idea why vmware player is in Synaptic, but VMWare server is not?
<dimeo> server isn't free rob
<bruenig> Geocritter, the only channel you will probably find devs in (if you will find any at all) is #ubuntu+1, but generally these are support channels
<Quarupt> Rob002, maybe cause VMware cost 300 dollars?
<usr13> ls
<Rob002> Hmm
<frogzoo> Geocritter: hardware is really a linux kernel issue - not ubuntu
<dimeo> virtualbox is free
<Rob002> Looking at the website I can download server for free =P
<dimeo> and it's AWESOME
<rpereira> Hey... Did someone notice that Karma value is very lesser than some days ago?
<Geocritter> ok, thanks
<Quarupt> Rob002, try it
<Falkon4860> anyone know how I can switch out a few PNGs in the human theme to customize it (beyond what the theme selector does)?
<drivera90> So, how do I get Beryl/Compiz and make my desktop nice and shiny?
<Rob002> I just did, VMWare server is free. Listed on the "Free" page.. etc.
<bruenig> Falkon4860, just switch them out
<dimeo> rpereira?
<dimeo> karma value?
* bruenig is with dimeo and the ?
<bruenig> very lesser?
<Falkon4860> but I can't find them in the folder
<rpereira> Yes, on launchpad.
<Quarupt> Well I am off to try this Tremulous
<Rob002> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<Falkon4860> under gtk2, there's just an xml file
<rpereira> My Karma on launchpad was 17k an now: https://launchpad.net/~rpereira
<dimeo> quarupt: we wont see u for days
<Falkon4860> so, bruenig, do u know where I can find the actual textures for the human theme?
<bruenig> Falkon4860, no I am not really into theming, I will see if I can find it
<dimeo> the guys musta been on mushrooms when they invented the spiders
<Falkon4860> ok thanks
<linux_lisa> hi
<bruenig> !hi | linux_lisa
<ubotu> linux_lisa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dimeo> quarupt: it's uhh very creative
<Rob002> Yeah, just looked. VMware server 1.0 is now free. Yet not in even the multiverse
<phrowzen> can anyone give me a hand? i did a mouseover in my web browser or something, and its got this yellow box from the mouseover thats showing me the url of this webpage.. but it *wont* go away!.. ive closed opera, hit ctrl+a+d.. locked screen and came back in, and its still here.. i dont really want to end my X session right now
<bruenig> Rob002, it has been free for a while and never been in the repos
<cchance> Ive mounted my windows partion but now how do i wright to it
<dygerati> bulmer: Alright, the main ext3 linux partition has been pushed back to sdc1, but the OS seems to think it's still sda1. The fstab uses UUID's, not sd**, to mount the partitions, so how do I correct it?
<bruenig> Rob002, you can package it if you want, that would be nice
<linux_lisa> my wifi was working with dapper, and then i clean installed edgy (maintaining only my /home partition), now my wifi (internal, laptop) is not recognized
<dimeo> cchance: i don't think you can write to NTFS safely
<Rob002> I have no idea how to even start :) I'm pretty new at this ubuntu thing
<dimeo> cchance: unless it's fat32
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<bigfuzzyjesus> how do i get my ip
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<bigfuzzyjesus> what is the term command
<frogzoo> bigfuzzyjesus: ifconfig
<cchance> dimeo ive got to ive got a corupt file preventing me from booting it
<Falkon4860> bigfuzzyjesus, just google 'find my ip adress'
<Falkon4860> there are a lot of sites that can tell u
<ala> anyone know of a good tutorial that shows you how to convert a running system to raid??
<Falkon4860> it's a little scary, actually
<bigfuzzyjesus> frogzoo, thanks i knew it was something like this i thought it was ipconfig
<dimeo> boot a live version of ubuntu or knoppix
<linux_lisa> output of lspci-v for my internal wifi card is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3786/
<linux_lisa> if anywone cares
<Falkon4860> so does anyone here know where the theme textures are (like for Human)?
<jt__> what should i do with this warning: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b   ??
<Asc> phrowzen: try changing the cursor icon-thing
<cchance> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cchance> !ntfs-g3
<dimeo> hey.. write access himmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-g3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rio> my soundcard works using rhythmbox music player, but not when i watch videos thru youtube.  how do i fix that?
<dimeo> !fuse
<phrowzen> Asc, the cursor icon in mouse properties? ya? hmm ok ill try that. but theres nothing wrong with the mouse, just theres this stupid box with a yellow background and black text displaying a url..
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jt__> what should i do if i get this warning, is it harmfull? : libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<jt__> srry
<Asc> phrowzen: Oh, my bad - I misread.
<phrowzen> Asc, thats ok, thanks anyways
<cchance> What would go wrong if i wrote to my nfts partion
<Quarupt> dimeo, that game is fun but multiplayer I am looking for single player stuff I can play offline
<dimeo> not much... you may just become a full time ubuntu user!
<dimeo> quarupt: gotcha
<gOLdenHaWK3D> is there any inbuilt hexeditor in Edgy?
<Asc> phrowzen: When that happens with firefox, it goes away if you mouse over the box(and maybe hover for a second).  If that doesn't work, make sure opera is closed and restart it.  If that doesn't work, tough ;p
<dimeo> esp some classic RTS games.... c&C type stuff
<gOLdenHaWK3D> or do i have to install it?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> is there any inbuilt hexeditor in Edgy? or do i have to install it from any rep?
<yhallothar> s'up
<rio> my soundcard works using rhythmbox music player, but not when i watch videos thru firefox[.  how do i fix that?
<dimeo> There was a 3d c&c type game in development... last i checked it was two years ago =p
<yhallothar> Is there a better burning utility than CD/DVD creator for ubuntu
<yhallothar> I need something that burns isos
<mjukis> Can someone help my out here maybe? I have Kubuntu up
<dimeo> yhall:   k3b  is good i've heard
<dimeo> gnomebaker
<Asc> yhallothar: gnomebaker works okay for me
<mjukis> and running on a USB drive and have formated my main internal hd.
<cowbud> is there a way to look at what params a module was loaded with?
<dimeo> mjukis: good job so far!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, Right click on Image (ISO) file -> Write to Disc... -> Write
<cowbud> gnomebaker is trash brasero or k3b!
<mjukis> I want to install Kubuntu to my internal hd.
<mjukis> Have no cdrom.
<cowbud> brasero is the rising star with burning
<dimeo> golden:  i love how that's built into the OS
<mjukis> :-)
<yhallothar> hurhur
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dimeo, yeah!
<yhallothar> I've done that three times and it always says there's an error
<mjukis> Can I run the installation program directly from within ubuntu?
<dimeo> cow:  brasero is a good burning program?
<linux_lisa> any help on my wifi issues?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<dygerati> I've been dumped into the BusyBox shell due to a boot problem. ALL I want to know is which tool I can use as a text editor from this shell? Anyone know?
<dimeo> mjukis:  so you've booted off ubuntu, not off a livecd but from ubuntu on your usb hard drive?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dimeo, instead of typing names, just type "gol" and press tab key, name autocompletion!!! :)
<mjukis> Yes
<cchance> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Nergar> hello, i need some help
<mjukis> And wiped xp from my laptop once and for all. =)
<dimeo> gOLdenHaWK3D: sweet!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dimeo, :)
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to start Samba?
<anon_> dygerati: vi, nano?
<dimeo> that is a gaim specific feature ?
<anon_> not sure
<Nergar> i want to share a conexion, conect my lappy to internet with wifi and share that conection so i can connect my 360 to my lappy with ethernet cable
<spasticteapot> /etc/init.d won't work.
<steev> hey all - with fiesty herd2, via rhine chipset, i get no networking - i can't seem to find my edgy cd to install it though :(
<steev> (and im out of cds)
<yhallothar> Iso burning for linux :(?
<cchance> Would some one pm me and walk me through seting up read/wright on the system for NTFS
<dygerati> anon_: Nope, nor pico/emacs...or anything else that I recognize.
<gop> is fiesty out
<yhallothar> people make a suggestion and then someone else says that one is shit
<rcmiv> Nergar, is your 'lappy' already connected to the internet?
<gop> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Nergar> yep rcmiv
<digin4> hail humans!
<steev> forums and launchpad don't seem to be pulling up any info on this, but i noticed that 2.16.20 release candidates the via-rhine module isn't working either
<Nergar> i do that in windows but i want to erase xp for good
<Creedence> hi guys... anyone have xgl install and have beryl die with the last update?
<anon_> dygerati: then you might be out of luck
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, try cdrecord <isoname> from terminal mode!
<mjukis> Can I run the ubuntu install program from within ubuntu?
<steev> gop: yes, i realize what it is, im not new to linux in any way shape or form
<yhallothar> hey I already said I tried that
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, then what do u need?
<yhallothar> it fails. three times in a row with different disks.
<yhallothar> I need one that works, obviously.
<rcmiv> Nergar, why erase xp for good?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, oh!!! try any graphical one then!
<Nergar> cus i want my lappy to run linux and my pc windows
<yhallothar> .  . .
<spasticteapot> Nergar: what are you talking about?
<patbam> hi, is there some way to cleanly upgrade my version of gedit to the latest version?
<Nergar> i need to share a connection
<spasticteapot> Hmm...
<dimeo> rcmiv: there is a certain satisfaction on running a system totally free of that MS crap
<spasticteapot> How are you sharing it?
<spasticteapot> Dimeo: NO ONE denies me my BGII fix.
<Nergar> so i can connect my 360 with ethernet to my lappy and connect my lappy to internet with wifi
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<spasticteapot> You're best off just buying a cheapie PC and adding a wifi card - less hassle.
<spasticteapot> You can get one from Goodwill for about $15 - you don't need much.
<Nergar> its hard to do that??
<steev> less hassle? its a few iptables
<Falstius> is there a panel applet that has gkrellm type output?
<steev> lines
<spasticteapot> Add a $10 wifi card, and you're done.
<spasticteapot> It's pretty easy.
<spasticteapot> I actually did exactly what you're talking about.
<Nergar> i don't need/want a new pc
<spasticteapot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349954
<Nergar> that for me?
<spasticteapot> Not a new PC - a PC just for serving internet for your Xbox.
<kitche> steev: for feisty support #ubuntu+1
<spasticteapot> What I have there will work for your Xbox - run the command, and set the settings as stated.
<dimeo> spasticteapot: goodwill wifi cards = hackers are the future of recycling
<Brunellus> hi guys.  what environment variable defines the keymapping in the console?
<dimeo> gotta love it
<Nergar> i don't have space for a pc where my 360 is, cus its the living room, i only connect to my lappy when i play (in windows)
<spasticteapot> Huh.
<dimeo> Nergar: u put linux on your xbox?
<Nergar> no
<Nergar> on my lappy
<Nergar> dual boot
<dimeo> i gotta buy an old used xbox for $40 and put linux on it... .it's a whole new net appliance!
<yhallothar> dimeo what do you use to burn isos?
<dimeo> rightclick the iso
<steev> kitche: thank you
<dimeo> simple as pie
<yhallothar> That fails.
<gop_> how do I install  identd  so I that I can connect to certain irc servers
<gop_> in ubuntu
<dimeo> won't access your drive or burns u a coffee coaster?
<gop_> I have been unable
<yhallothar> It just says at the end that there was an error writing to the disk and I've tried three different cd-rs
<yhallothar> coffee coaster pretty much
<dimeo> mmm sorry dude...
<gop_> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop_> any here good with  identd
<rcmiv> dimeo, (sorry I was out) yeah, I agree with that!, but I've not got completely there
<dimeo> at least the blanks don't cost $10 any more .... =p
<kitche> gop_: install oidentd setup it up open the port on your router and you should be able to connect
<dimeo> my first burner was $1000... crazy !
<Quarupt> Hey where do you get True Combat?
<Creedence> Since the update to 0.1.9999 everything loads normally but I am unable to select beryl as a window manager from the beryl applet menu. It just reverts back to gnome.
<gop_> kitche,  apt-get install oidentd
<kitche> !oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<kitche> gop_: yep sudo apt-get install oidentd
<gop_> hmm
<dimeo> rcmiv:  i bought a new dell notebook.... I've booted the windows partition ONCE in the past month  =).. just to  agree to the EULA... what was I thinking?
<Nergar> dimeo, is there an option to share a connection like in windows, just check the "allow other computers to connect to internet using this connection" option
<rcmiv> dimeo, see! they got you  heh
<dimeo> nergar: not that I've seen yet, but I tell you.. there's almost nothing that linux can't do
<Quarupt> slvmchn, hey where do you get True Combat couldnt find it in the repos?
<dimeo> did you search the forums?
<Nergar> no :P
<slvmchn> Quarupt: google True Combat Elite
<slvmchn> you can download the installer from their site
<slvmchn> it was initially an ET mod but now it's standalone
<rcmiv> dimeo, actually I surmise that there is little reason to be concerned with operating system preference anymore....with virtualization why not have the best features of them all?
<Quarupt> slvmchn, so I take it that means I have to DL source and Build it?
<slvmchn> no quarupt, it has an installer
<dimeo> Quarupt: I thought ET 'stuxxors"
<slvmchn> dimeo: TC:E is standalone now
<blazerz> hey, i have a question, how do i create a binary?
<Quarupt> dimeo, it does but maybe this mod is better
<blazerz> "...To start Tibia you have to switch to the newly created Tibia folder. To do so, please start the binary called "Tibia"..."
<rcmiv> blazerz, with a compiler
<yhallothar> so
<blazerz> rcmiv: compiler?
<dimeo> rcmiv: i totally agree.. i've been so totally blown away with running windows 2000 on virtualbox (those 2 work related proggies I cant avoid are for MS!sigh)
<dimeo> it f l i e s
<gop_> oidentd installed and it setup in my router fowarded but still
<Quarupt> slvmchn, maybe I am blind all I see on the site is PC and Mac downloads
<gop_> can't connect
<blazerz> what is a compiler?
<rcmiv> blazerz, create a binary _what_?
<yhallothar> so like
<Quarupt> slvmchn, nevermind it was labled GENERIC lol
<yhallothar> brasero, k3d or what should I use?
<yhallothar> I have poweriso, does anyone know what you use with it in order to get it to burn an iso to a disc ;[
<dimeo> rcmiv: I can open and close windows like a little application, or copy and paste the "hard drive"..... my whole HD backup was 300 megs in an RAR
<blazerz> the faq says that to install this program: To start Tibia you have to switch to the newly created Tibia folder. To do so, please start the binary called "Tibia".
<Quarupt> slvmchn, that Tremulous is fun, but I wish there was an offline version so I could learn it
<cchance> Im dumping windows tonight if i can get ubuntu set up like windows. Whats good for runing games and id free
<slvmchn> Qaurupt: give Savage a run too, i've been playing that the most lately... takes a bit of time to really figure it out, especially commanding, but it's really fun
<AmbientMstr> Hey, I'm having trouble with the panels. My open applications aren't showing on the bottom panel. I'm using Beryl. When I minimize a window, it sinks behind the panel. What the heck?
<cchance> is*
<slvmchn> Quarupt: i think the only FPS that you can play offline out of these is ET, with bots
<dimeo> yhallothar: i don't think it will change with a different program... it sounds like you've got a bigger problem
<slvmchn> and maybe nexuiz
<Quarupt> dimeo what was this VMware lookalike called?
<rcmiv> dimeo, yeah it's really cool.  I do most of my work at home via windows in a vm...love it
<abasinisvacant> how do i register a channel?
<dimeo> virtualbox
<kitche> abasinisvacant: /msg chanserv help register
<Quarupt> slvmchn, thx for telling me that now I can cancel the DL of Total Combat Elite
<rcmiv> dimeo, it just feels like windows belongs in that little box, heh
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, poweriso for linux?
<yhallothar> yes
<Quarupt> slvmchn, do you know any offline RTS or FPS's?
<yhallothar> I ahve that
<yhallothar> *have
<dimeo> slvmchn: i read that 'savage'   feels like a chore to play... true?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, try its documentation!
<cchance> How can i run games in linux
<yhallothar> not alot of info there
<cchance> need a prog thats free and runs most fames
<cchance> games*
<Quarupt> cchance, after you install them you type the game name in a terminal or click the icon :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, what error are u getting when u burn thru cdrecord?
<Daemonic> cchance, get all your good gaming hardware installed and working and pray to the Linux gods. ;)
<cchance> no i mean windows games
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, i think u need to configure something!
<dimeo> cchance :   $ sudo apt-get install tremulous
<cheetah> cchance, wine
<yhallothar> I can't say the exact error now, because I don't remember explicitly
<Quarupt> dimeo, whats the name of the VMware lookalike you were talkin about?
<cchance> NO wine for me i hate that prog
<rcmiv> dimeo, of course I am ironically running right now with ubuntu in a vm on xp.. varies by the day.. thus my supposition that soon operating system will be pretty much meaningless....
<cchance> dimeo, il try it
<AmbientMstr> Hey, I'm having trouble with the panels. My open applications aren't showing on the bottom panel. I'm using Beryl. When I minimize a window, it sinks behind the panel. What the heck?
<cheetah> cchance, I don't know then
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, u need to configure something! copy the error message and google
<Quarupt> cchance, lol wine doesnt emulate DX so its not good for games, buy cedega
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, u will definately get some solution!
<dimeo> virtualbox guys... virtualbox
<abasinisvacant> i still do not know how to register a channel
<cchance> dimeo, is that a game or an emu
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, K3B uses cdrecord underneath!
<Quarupt> dimeo, if it was that good it would be in the repos? E: Couldn't find package virtualbox
<rcmiv> cchance, its a vm
<cchance> quarupt, cant i compile it my self for free?
<blazerz> how to: switch to a newly created folder. with a binary?
<yhallothar> I installed wine, but how do you get it to work after that
<dimeo> rcmiv: running ubuntu on xp?  thats like complaining about your safety while driving on the autobahn at 300mph
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, if u install K3B, then u can configure its options graphically, or try XCdroast!
<cchance> ok then i need to update my repositories
<Quarupt> cchance, I heard there was script to build the CVS, but that was a long time ago, google it
<cchance> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<blazerz> how do i switch to a newly created folder. with a binary
<zak__> yhallothar: "wine something.exe"
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, XCdroast is a gui of cdrecord
<Nergar> thanx ever1 for the help
<dimeo> Quarupt: go to virtuabox.org
<rcmiv> dimeo true
<yhallothar> ok
<cchance> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Quarupt> dimeo, I am sure I can get it I am just saying if its as good as your saying, the devs would put it in the repos
<dimeo> rcmiv: the whole idea is linux is more secure and stable
<D7xk> is there a howto on setting up tv out?
<AmbientMstr> Hey, I'm having trouble with the panels. My open applications aren't showing on the bottom panel. I'm using Beryl. When I minimize a window, it sinks behind the panel. What the heck?
<bruenig> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> one day these repos will overpower the whole MS world!
<bruenig> will never happen
<D7xk> bruenig: yeah, but I have an epia board
<bruenig> as MS falls, Mac rises
<narg> ubuntu's theme is brown-dominated, yes?
<dimeo> what got me to switch was when my wifes computer AND mine were both plagued with 200 trojans, backdoors, spyware and viruses... each... while running norton
<zcat[1] > ongoing problem; when I try to log in, I get as far as a blank blue screen and nothing else happens. This problem occures quite often and I already know this will come right after a reboot but this sin't Windows, anyone got a real answer?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> oh!
<yhallothar> Norton just sucks, Dimeo
<dimeo> narg:  brown  is IN
<zak__> bruenig: still, i'd MUCH rather live in a mac dominated world than the MS dominated one :)
<bruenig> I hate the dock menu
<gOLdenHaWK3D> maybe dimeo never updated it! lol
<bruenig> I will blow my brains out if that becomes my only option
<tom_> zcat[1] : i know what that is
<asc_> narg: until you change it, yeah
<zcat[1] > btw; using default session, gnome safe session, etc doesn't make any difference
<narg> I have a friend who denies this :p
<gOLdenHaWK3D> is there any hexeditor in ubuntu?
<Logite> Hey guys
<zcat[1] > tom_ yeah?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> is there any hexeditor in ubuntu?
<bruenig> !hi | Logite
<ubotu> Logite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> !repeat | gOLdenHaWK3D
<ubotu> gOLdenHaWK3D: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tom_> zcat[1] : leave the blue screen for a couple minutes, it will then say gnome-settings-daemon failed to load. just means things like panel placing and stuff won't be saved.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ok!
<dimeo> gOLdenHaWK3D: maybe autoupdate doesn't include the virus they haven't found yet?
<Logite> I'm a windows user, (i game mostly) and my windows is being overly annoying. Curious what switching over to ubuntu would be like
<rcmiv> dimeo, it seems to live up... those asian dictionaries haven't got through yet...
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dimeo, lolz
<bruenig> !info ghex
<ubotu> ghex: GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-3build1 (edgy), package size 685 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<blazerz> how to switch to a newly created folder. with a binary
<tom_> goldenhawk3d: yeah there is btw.
<zcat[1] > tom_ any idea what causes it or if there's something I can force to restart?
<bruenig> !info biew
<ubotu> biew: console hex viewer/editor with disassembler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.6.2-2 (edgy), package size 364 kB, installed size 920 kB
<anon_> Logite: D/L a live CD and try it!
<sivik> how do i set the amount of time between when running a command with sudo, that it asks me for a password again, i would like it to do it everytime, or have a timeout time of like 30 seconds
<bruenig> !info hexcurse
<ubotu> hexcurse: A ncurses-based hex editor with many features. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.55-2 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gOLdenHaWK3D> tom_, yes! plz
<bruenig> !info khexedit
<ubotu> khexedit: KDE hex editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 362 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<asc_> LogiteL not so good for gaming.
<cchance> !bmp
<Logite> Well I don't NEED gaming so much I guess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asc_> s/L/:
<tom_> zcat[1] : i don't know i haven't managed to fix this either.
<Logite> But what about for other stuff
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thanx, but if i could get one for gnome!!!
<oblib> anyone know about setting up courier-imap on ubuntu edgy?
<zak__> zcat[1] : sometimes my system crashes on boot because the printer has a SD slot but nothing's in it [it tries to read and just stalls with errors] . could be something like that?
<zcat[1] > Just tried killing gnome-settings-daemon, let's see if it respawns :)
<dimeo> logite: there are some very good games for linux
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<Logite> I'm not too worried about gaming tbh
<blazerz> hey guys, please how do i switch to a newly created folder. with a binary
<Logite> I just want a damned stable OS
<bruenig> Logite, supertux is better than anything
<yhallothar> how do you play css in windows :(?
<yhallothar> er linux
<Quarupt> dimeo, can you boot an OS thats allready installed on a seperate partition like VMware?
<bruenig> blazerz, with a binary?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, u mean counter strike source???
<yhallothar> what else would I mean
<Logite> cascading style sheetrs
<Logite> sheets*
<Logite> bahaha
<yhallothar> you don't play those
<dimeo> quarupt; virtualbox installs the os to a virtual HD 'file" you can copy and paste inside linux....
<Logite> guess you could
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, one of my friends is running it in wine!
<Logite> argh
<Quarupt> blazerz, we would help but your question makes no sense? To switch dirs in a console use the cd command
<Logite> too fast for me :D
<asc_> Logite: It's mostly a hobbyist and enterprise OS, and things like stability seem to vary based on hardware.   It's been very good for me though.
<Quarupt> dimeo, so you mean No it can't?
<blazerz> thanks,
<blazerz> but it says this: A new folder named Tibia will be created which contains the client and its supporting files. We recommend to do this in your home directory or a subdirectory of it, since also the map files and your config file will be created there. To start Tibia you have to switch to the newly created Tibia folder. To do so, please start the binary called "Tibia". Please understand that the client will not be able to find all necessary files
<blazerz> to run the game if you try to start the client from any other location. If you want to create a desktop launch icon, yo
<Logite> So what advice would you give me for switching from windows to another OS
<tom_> logite: wormux is fun! same with nexuiz
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, i want to run it too! but can get my display drivers set up to 3d acceleration!
<blazerz> To start Tibia you have to switch to the newly created Tibia folder. To do so, please start the binary called "Tibia".
<gOLdenHaWK3D> yhallothar, :(
<bruenig> blazerz, start the binary
<anon_> Logite: try a live CD
<bruenig> blazerz, just type the path to it
<yhallothar> I just want to reinstall xp so I can set up a dualboot with ubuntu, I did shit backwards
<dimeo> quarupt: no don't think it can
<Logite> i just downloaded the one from the main page
<mrpeenut24> hey im trying to change the keybindings for a fn+f6 etc for a volume up and i'm using xbindkeys, but it wont recognize the function key
<zcat[1] > tom_: how long does it take before I should see an error.. I've leaft it for up to 15 minutes in the past and still just see the background colour....
<mrpeenut24> anyone know what to do?
<frogzoo> yhallothar: which cd u have?
<blazerz> in terminal i write where the application is?
<yhallothar> ?
<bruenig> blazerz, type out the full path to the binary and it shall launch
<dimeo> tom_: nexuiz looked interesting.. but the wierd thing is it runs so slow on my 3d card... other 3d games just fly
<tom_> zcat[1] : it takes me around 10 minutes. if you're computer usually runs sluggishly, it could take longer. i'm not even sure you have the same problem as me.
<blazerz> sorry, first day at ubuntu, where is the binary?
<tom_> dimeo: runs great for me.
<blazerz> at linux*
<asc_> Logite: Try the liveCD first.  If you can, install it on an unused computer or disk before you overwrite windows, so you can see if the install process is manageable.
<bruenig> blazerz, well it is in that package, somewhere. It says to run that tibia binary, I would assume that is in whatever you are trying to install or whatever you are trying to do
<high-freq> anyone experience any probs wit rubygem and postgresql?  such as the command  "gem install postgres"
<asc_> Logite: Those items are sequential, not simultanious
<blazerz> oh, ok thanks
<zcat[1] > OK this is different.. now gnome-panel's sitting at 99% cpu.. that never happend before...
<Logite> what do you mean
<frogzoo> yhallothar: dapper or edgy?
<yhallothar> edgy
<dimeo> logite: if your gonna install another os... make some room on the HD for a second partition to play with
<Logite> right
<dimeo> a handy tool:   download the qtparted boot disk iso and burn it
<Logite> i'm just wondering why i should switch over
<asc_> Logite: Just saying that I didn't mean to imply that you have to install anything to use the livecd
<tom_> zcat[1] : delete the panel data in ~./gnome2/ maybe you have a panel applet misbehaving.
<Logite> Would I be able to do everything but gaming that i'm doing on XP right now?
<pavs> latest update of beryl messe up my beryl view. #D desktop doesnt work anymore what do I do?
<dimeo> Logite: everything you do... break it down
<Logite> the basic shit besides playing games
<bruenig> !ohmy
<Logite> music, web browsing, etc. etc.
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<usr13> How do you start an application, 10 seconds from now
<dimeo> Logite: office work.. spreadsheets and wordprocessing web browsing... childsplay on linux
<Logite> alright
<bruenig> usr13, sleep 20;whatever
<bruenig> 10*
<usr13> bruenig: Thanks.
<dimeo> Logite: you know how mac users say their pc is easier to use and more userfriendly?
<zcat[1] > restarted gdm, back to original problem.. background colour, nothing else happening, top on console shows nothing eating CUP or high load-av, anything odd like that...
<zcat[1] > *CPU
<dimeo> Logite: not to mention virus free?
<Logite> hmm
<Logite> right
<wastrel> i have linux
<asc_> well linux ain't quite the same as mac
<dimeo> well.. there are a growing number of mac users who are installing ubuntu instead.... I think that says something!
<bruenig> hmmm
<wastrel> i want a mac
<wastrel> i would dual-boot with ubunto
<seww> how do i update GAIM?
<Logite> so
<dimeo> yea... dual boot is quite handy
<wastrel> !gaim | seww
<bruenig> seww, to the latest beta?
<ubotu> seww: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<coach_z> dimeo: i think that is due to the growing popularity of macs over the past year
<seww> bruenig yeah
<digin4> why does nvidia-glx freezes my laptop?:(
<dimeo> coach_z:  agreed.. pretty good hardware
* coach_z sits here in front of his 3 macs ;)
<seww> thanks wasabi_
<dimeo> coach_z: however I opted for the dell xps over the mac notebooks
<bruenig> seww, try this command: sudo bash -c " echo 'deb  http://repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse' >> /etc/apt/sources.list" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<seww> duh... thanks wastrel
<Logite> is it going to be a manhunt to find programs to like play music and my graphics drivers etc.
<bruenig> hmmm there is an unnecessary space in that command
<bruenig> I wonder if it will mess something up
<dimeo> coach_z: so you're triple boot on those intel macs?  Vista, Ubuntu and mac osx?
<coach_z> dimeo: those xps notebooks are about in the same catevgory, but if my memory serves me right they are just a bit more configurable than the macbook pro's
<blackfireheat> hi, somebody speaks spanish???
<bruenig> !es
<zcat[1] > any other ideas?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<abasinisvacant> bueno
<bruenig> que
<coach_z> dimeo: no way man!!! osx is the only thing on my macs, plus they are PPC so no real dual boot options....
<dimeo> coach_z: the xps m1210 was a hell of alot cheaper and state of the art...
<Logite>  is it going to be a manhunt to find programs to like play music and my graphics drivers etc.
<coach_z> ubuntu goes on all of my folding blades
<Logite> when i install ubuntu
<bruenig> Logite, no it wont
<seww> bruenig yeah it messed it up... where's the space?
<coach_z> Logite: nope
<bruenig> seww, sudo bash -c " echo, there should be no space between the " and the echo
<seww> k
<dimeo> coach_z: I stuck ubuntu on an old imac... green jellybean color... mac os 9 wouldn't even boot!
<seww> bruenig E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<bruenig> seww, yeah pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> It probably added that onto a line instead of putting it on its own line
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<coach_z> dimeo: i ran ubuntu on my old titanium powerbook for a while ....deleted it and put osx back on....still as fast
<asc_> As I understand it, a 3s-bit OS can be run on a 64-bit processor of the same architecture (e.g. x86 and Xeon), and it will run faster than a 32 bit OS on a 32 bit processor of the same clock speed, but slower than a 64 bit OS on the same 64 bit processor; and you can run everything that works on the 32 bit processor.
<asc_> s/3s/32
<dimeo> coach_z:  my second pc was a mac 040  ... fun fun... ohh and it had a cd 'multimedia' drive!
<asc_> somebody tell me if I'm wrong
<blankfaze> hey, i know this is a really subjective question, but what audio players do you guys like?  is there anything remotely like foobar2000?
<seww> bruenig hmm ok
<asc_> or, "you can run everything that works on the 32 bit OS with the 32 bit processor"
<dimeo> asc_:  sound about right
<anon_> is foobar winamp-styled?
<cchance> !internetshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internetshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zak__> blankfaze: wtf is that? i like banshee [gnome]  and amarok [kde] .
<asc_> dimeo: excellent.  Any idea what the speed difference is like?
<tom_> BANSHEE!!!
<tom_> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dimeo> asc_:  I read that 64 bit was kinda behind in the repositories.... so 32 is still the way to go.. even if it's not 30% faster
<asc_> amarok works fine under gnome, you just have to install a few extra libraries
<tom_> amarok looks dirt ugly in gnome
<tom_> don't use it
<anon_> I'm waiting for musikcube to be ported over
<asc_> Looks fine to me, but then, I don't use gnome
<zak__> asc_: doesn't work fine under gnome/xfce/anything else for me - but i'm still on breezy, maybe things have changed
<tom_> yeah...
<asc_> interface is crazy crowded though
<tom_> its god awful ugly in gnome.
<anon_> xmms if you need something that "just works", IIRC
<zak__> asc_: doesn't handle virtual desktops and minimizing quite right here
<tom_> or cd burning
<tom_> omg
<seww> hey bruenig, dont think i can just download the latest beta from sourceforge and install it that way?
<tom_> try banshee or muine, quality players.
<bruenig> seww, yeah you can
<zak__> anon_: "just" as in "barely" :)
<Logite> yo guys, can i boot up if i burned a livecd like i do with xp to install ubuntu?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> xmms rulez
<Logite> "boot from cd" in other words
<anon_> zak__: not disputing the point
<asc_> dimeo: thanks
<theblue> Hi all, I think some of you may like: http://www.degredo.net/
<anon_> i run xfce+juk
<Madpilot> Logite, the whole idea of the LiveCD is that it boots from CD
<zak__> Logite: of course
<seww> bruenig should i get the rpm version or tar.** version?
<zcat[1] > oh well, I found half an answer. There was four detetched processes that were part of my previous gnome session. Killing them seems to have solved the problem. Now I just need to figure out what to kill and write an 'if X isn't running, kill and of these processes too" cron job...
<dimeo> xfce... awesome on slower pcs with less memory
<bruenig> seww, if you can just get this repo line in, it would be very easy
<dimeo> anon_: what's the juk part with xfce?
<bruenig> seww, just do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bruenig> and then put that in the pastebin
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> damit,  some of my apps are no longer in my language and have defaulted to english,  how do I fix this ?
<asc_> ran it in a gnome session and it looks fine, including minimizing.  Not dead certain what virtual desktops are though
<seww> bruenig what is pastebin? explain.
<joeyk_> whats the best nvidia driver to install..
<dimeo> asc_: more screen space = virtual desktops... ?
<tom_> seww: post big long texts there so you don't annoy the rest of us.
<seww> ah
<tom_> more than 3 lines long.
<bruenig> seww, go to that link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org paste the output of that command and it will give you a url, paste that in here
<gOLdenHaWK3D> theBishop, its a good idea to install ubuntu on someones pc, saying its vista!
<asc_> dimeo: Oh.  Synonym for workspaces.
<seww> bruenig ok get it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> theBlue, its a good idea to install ubuntu on someones pc, saying its vista!
<dimeo> hah!
<theblue> gOLdenHaWK3D, Your sarcasm is overwhelming.
<asc_> yeah, it's handling workspaced just fine.... ;p
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3792/
<_Archangel> !newsreader | _Archangel
<zak__> dimeo: approximately how big is the virtualbox binary? opera doesn't give a total size, and i'm on dialup, so if it's too big i can't be bothered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Archangel> !newsgroups | _Archangel
<ubotu> _Archangel: There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
<bruenig> seww, cat /etc/apt/sources.list paste the output of that
<dimeo> a dude at work got his MS thinkpad all screwed up...a virus or something...  so a friend's gonna put ubuntu onto it to help him out.. we should just tell him its vista! =p
<gOLdenHaWK3D> :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dimeo, its cool!
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3793/
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dimeo, more users to ubuntu!
<_Archangel> if i want to upgrade to edgy, do i need to edit my services.list and change dapper -> edgy ?
<_Archangel> then upgrade?
<_Archangel> apt-get update (?)
<zak__> dimeo: try it... if you're extra bored, you could probably even change the about box thing to talk about microsoft :)
<dimeo> zak__: is nothing sacred?
<theblue> Hmm.
<asc_> Will linux detect and use multiple processors/cores automagically?  Also, do they get seperate load indicators (e.g. in 'top')
<bruenig> seww, do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, I corrected your /etc/apt/sources.list at the bottom. Edit your sources.list accordingly, Then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dimeo> I wanna ubuntu logo my workplace everywhere
<dimeo> asc_: good question.. I find edgy cycled 50% between my Duo core2
<seww> bruenig call me stupid, but where do i find your version of my sources.list?
<bruenig> seww, oh sorry I meant to link it
<bruenig> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3794/
<seww> bruenig cool
<seww> bruenig thx
<asc_> dimeo: could you expand on that explanation a bit?
<ghostkernel> is this a help channel?
<tritohc> yes
<ghostkernel> good
<tritohc> read the links in topic, though, if you are just formulating a question
<ghostkernel> can i ask you guys a question
<asc_> ghostkernel: But it doesn't come with terms of service or a warranty
<zak__> dimeo: nope, not even firefox, with appropriate themes and a custom homepage talking about vista :)
<seww> bruenig what exactly did you change?
<ghostkernel> how come ubuntu doesnt come with a g++ compiler?
<bruenig> seww, at the bottom there I deleted some lines
<ghostkernel> or mp3 file support
<seww> bruenig yeah thats it though?
<bruenig> seww, yeah
<seww> bruenig k cool
<bruenig> ghostkernel, because it doesn't do you want it?
<ghostkernel> no
<ghostkernel> i have it
<asc_> ghostkernel: I think it's because most average users don't compile and because mp3 is non-free
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ghostkernel, it does! i downloaded the alternate install disc! it has gcc, g++, but no MP3 support! maybe mp3 codecs are proprietry! :(
<ghostkernel> i just wonder how come every distro has it except ubuntu
<bruenig> problem solved great
<dimeo> asc_: well when I run the system monitor to see how much CPU my program is eating up... it's never using both processors at 100%.. and it gets me wondering if things are running slower than they could be
<bruenig> gentoo doesn't
<zak__> ghostkernel: g++ can be installed without downloading it; it's just not installed by default, and i believe there are licensing reasons for not including mp3 support
<asc_> dimeo: Okay, I get it now.  Thanks.
<ghostkernel> well its because you select your packages in gentoo
<ghostkernel> well yeah pretty much the smae thing
<ghostkernel> lol
* bruenig -1 ghostkernel - 0
<sivik> where would i write a command to run on startup, after kdm
<dimeo> theres an ubuntu based distro... whats it called... mint
<zak__> ghostkernel: as in ubuntu - just install it by synaptic or apt-get
<bruenig> linux mint yeah
<ghostkernel> i personally think ubuntu is a very stable distro,ive been using it for one month now
<dimeo> has all the codecs in it by default
<ghostkernel> i like it
<dimeo> theres a reason ubuntu is the #1 distro
<bruenig> ghostkernel, in the next version, when you open an mp3 or other thing that needs a codec it will give you the option to install
<ghostkernel> yeah an thats publicity
<dimeo> sorry : make that a million reasons
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3795/
<_Archangel> anyone have issues with upgrading from dapper to edgy with the download locking up the computer ?
<zak__> bruenig: that's something that should of happened for a loooong time
<dimeo> biggest most active community... regular updates
<zak__> bruenig: most complaints i hear about linux are either 1) drivers or 2) codecs
<bruenig> codecs are boring
<wastrel> "linux"
<bruenig> drivers and wireless
<bruenig> those are the only issues
<ghostkernel> its annoying to install codecs manually
<ghostkernel> lol
<bruenig> you go to ubuntuguide, copy and paste one command and your done
<zak__> heh
<dimeo> _Archangel: I tried to 'upgrade' without RTFM first.. totally screwed up an ubuntu pc
<Logite> do i have to install any drivers after i first instill ubuntu
<theblue> Personally, I think that Ubuntu is *brilliant* for desktop machines, and that if Linux makes it to the home and business desktop, it's going to be through Ubuntu.
<_Archangel> RTFM ?
<zak__> bruenig: and how do users know to do this?
<dimeo> reading the fing manual
* bruenig doesn't care about these people you call users
<anon_> _Archangel: read the f' manual
<theblue> It has its limitations, of course, but for the Average Joe (or Jane), it's almost perfect.
<dimeo> you know .. doing what a hacker does
<_Archangel> HAHA
<Pelo> ok once again, ( sorry for leaving so quickly last time),  my localisation got borked, how do I fix it ?
<blankfaze> is it possible just to add a custom dropdown menu, with custom contents, to a panel?
<bruenig> What I mean to say essentially is that the codec fix is very easy
<bruenig> writing drivers is hard
<dimeo> theblue: for just desktop machines?   i looove it on my little notebook
<wastrel> "notebook"
<zak__> bruenig: g++ - sure, anyone who actually needs to use it would know they have to install it, but with codecs, a user will just think "wtf? linux doesn't support mp3? this blows, i'm going back to xp"
<ghostkernel> xp blows
<anon_> it does, you just have to ask nicely
<Pelo> blankfaze,  right click on the panel , add,  and select drawer I think it is called
* zak__ isn't a fan of ubuntu; but he uses it anyway
<coach_z> how do you find your ip in ubuntu is it lsip ?
<anon_> speaking of which
<wastrel> "ubuntu"
<frogzoo> coach_z: ifconfig
<bruenig> I mean as far as actual problems, codec isn't one
<ghostkernel> thats why i think ubuntu should come with all audio and video codecs so people can say no to xp and yes to ubuntu
<coach_z> frogzoo thanks,
<bruenig> you might say that it dissuades new users and such but it isn't actually a problem
<wastrel> ghostkernel:  it would be illegal to distribute
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> ghostkernel, maybe u r right
<anon_> ghostkernel: free software!
<theblue> dimeo, You know what I mean.
<dimeo> ghostkernel: copyright issues and lawsuits are avoided ... makes sense
<bruenig> I mean look at automatix, a glorified script and it is lauded as this great thing that makes things so much easier. That is how easy it would be to fix if someone really wanted to
<anon_> can some recommend alternative file browsers?
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> dimeo, :(
<anon_> Thunar is dricing me nuts
<ghostkernel> i see dimeo
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> ghostkernel, maybe we can switch to Open Codecs like Ogg
<ghostkernel> but how come rpm based distro do have them?
<zak__> ghostkernel: i think it should certainly be easier and more obvious to install them, but licensing means they can't be included by default [perhaps even to the extent that some users could get in legal trouble] 
<theblue> gOLdenHaW1K3D, Good luck, RIAA/MPAA have enough trouble switching to *standards*, let alone open codecs.
<ghostkernel> yeah but people should know how linux is so great in many ways
<coach_z> second question: how does one set up 3 linux boxes to have static ip's?  my network goes like this: wireless router to powermac....powermac shares connection via ethernet to switch, switch goes to three computers??  none of the three computers show up on the router
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> theblue, what do u mean?
<zak__> ghostkernel: probably because they have disclaimers, licenses, etc. - ubuntu tries to avoid that, and be based entirely on free software
<ghostkernel> but still i cannot change that
<theblue> gOLdenHaW1K3D, They won't distribute in MP3, let along OGG!
<ghostkernel> yeah thats a good thing
<xpoint> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3796/ how do i solve this one ?
<ghostkernel> hooray for open source
<ziro01> hi
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> theblue, yes! u r right! but we can!
<ziro01> private
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3795/
<theblue> gOLdenHaW1K3D, How so?
<dimeo> mint is a good idea for a distro... but i think ubuntu has the credibility of a safe and secure os.. mint?  god knows what their credentials are?  could be totally hacked with backdoors for all I know
<theblue> dimeo, Better than the alternative, I guess!
<TheDebugger> I wish i could transcode my mp3s to ogg without a big loss of quality..
<theblue> dimeo, Where we *know* it's hacked with backdoors.
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> theblue, we should stop using mp3, and start ising ogg! we can convert exisiting songs to ogg.
<bruenig> seww, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list back in again by itself. I don't know which line 35 is
<theblue> gOLdenHaW1K3D, Copyright violation.
<wastrel> gOLdenHaW1K3D:  buy me a mp3 player that works with ogg
<bruenig> rockbox
<dimeo> theblue: hah... good point 8-)
<bruenig> I think that is what it is called, the firmware
<ghostkernel> i have a 60 dollar mp3 and oggs work just fine.
<ghostkernel> lol
<regeya> wastrel: iriver
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> wastrel, i fear there isnt any mp3 player!
<theblue> wastrel, I think some Creative Zens can play ogg.
<Rug> Well I just got done playing with Vista.  It is more annoying then I thought would be possible.
<wastrel> sigh
<TheDebugger> bruenig: Rockbox is not bad but.. still not friendly enough..
<theblue> Rug, So who wins
<zak__> wastrel: i think a lot of the creative range play oggs
<wastrel> "buy me" = you replace mine
<Rug> theblue: linux of course, no contest
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3798/ line 35 is the last one
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> hah!
<bruenig> the friendly police cries too much
<theblue> Rug, Well, now that we've got that out of the way.
<bruenig> codecs rockbox
<dimeo> it was the breaking point for me with decades of Microshaft... viruses just god out of control in the past decade
<dimeo> god=got
<ghostkernel> goodnight people,its been really fun chatting with you,god bless you,and god bell america
<regeya> not that I'm criticizing, but how did we get to the point of trying to convince wastrel to use ogg, which led to wastrel demanding that someone buy a replacement portable player
<ghostkernel> fuck pakis and afghans
<theblue> ghostkernel, Remember, you're dealing with Sony, among others, here.
<dimeo> l8rz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Akuma_> how can i get a system beep without echoing anything?
* zeifer Wants an MP3/OGG player that nobody else drools over.... 
<bruenig> seww, ooooooooohhh, put a space between the / and edgy
<dimeo> ghost: cut out the racist shite
<Rug> theblue: hehe, I'm a geek; hell I still have Dos5 and  OS/2 kicking around here.  I gotta try the new stuff!
<tonyyarusso> dimeo: He did.  ;)
<theblue> Rug, OS/2!!!
<wastrel> regeya:  i'm always trying to cadge free stuff.
<bruenig> what a weird exit
<theblue> Rug, The *GREATEST* OS *EVER!*
<bruenig> kind of genius
<zak__> microsoft NEVER seems to do ANYTHING that actually benefits the user... 3D guis based on 2D concepts with 4D price tags do nothing for usability
<regeya> hehe wastrel
<sess> Is there an app similar to Illustrator?
<seww> bruenig ok
<bruenig> zak__, did you put that brilliant line on your blog
<theblue> Oh, here's my horror story: Windows 98 for 6 years.
<Rug> OS/2:  "Runs DOS better then DOS and Windows better then Windows."
<zak__> sess: inkscape
<regeya> wastrel, if it makes you feel better, you wouldn't be the only person to keep on using mp3/whatever due to lack of hardware/proprietary player support
<TheDebugger> sess: xara lx is the best i tried
<zak__> bruenig: huh?
<wastrel> <3 inkscape
<regeya> bwahahaha
<theblue> Rug, "And if you're lucky, runs Macintosh apps as well."
<dimeo> rug: what *was* the facination with os2
<bruenig> zak__, seemed like a news pun joke thing
<regeya> Rug: You mean 16-bit Windows?
<zeifer> Hey xelados
<bruenig> that makes you want to vomit because of its genericness
<dimeo> multitasking. . b4 windows 3.1 could?
<Rug> regeya: yeah, 16-bit.  The only competition back then was Win3.1
<bruenig> seww, now do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, after you edit it of course
<xelados> Quick question: is it safe to upgrade from dapper to edgy? A while back, I heard that edgy was recommended only for developers..
<blankfaze> is there a way to change the colour/font of tooltips?
<seww> bruenig done that
<theblue> Rug, And 3.11, but noone cared about 3.11.
<xelados> hey ze
<sess> oh wow, thanks a ton gents
<seww> bruenig now what?
<regeya> inkscape is nice
<xelados> zeifer*
<sess> just what I was lookin for
<Rug> dimeo: it was FAST and _very_ cool
<bruenig> seww, um, try sudo apt-get install gaim
<Rug> dimeo: my DOS games ran FASTER on OS/2 then on plain DOS
<dimeo> Rug: cool how?  eyecandy?  like oooh icons?
<asc_> are there any quad-core 64 bit x86 processors?
<theblue> Rug, There was no eyecandy or oooh icons in OS/2.
<seww> bruenig that didn't do anything... i have gaim installed, need to update it
<theblue> I mean.
<theblue> dimeo, There was no eyecandy or oooh icons in OS/2.
<xelados> Quick question: is it safe to upgrade from dapper to edgy? A while back, I heard that edgy was recommended only for developers..
<bruenig> seww, well that new repo has the latest version
<regeya> theblue: !
<Rug> dimeo: no, multi-tasking.  You need to remember, the comparison was against Windows for WorkGroups v3.11
<regeya> theblue: 3.11 was the best of the 3.x line
<asc_> xelados: it's plenty stable for me.
<theblue> regeya, www.toastytech.com/guis/
<theblue> regeya, But it paled in sales to 3.1
<asc_> xelados: some people disagree, but I usually ignore them
<theblue> regeya, and I thought "3.11 for Workgroups" was the best.
<zak__> dimeo: it was you talking about virtualbox right? how big approximately is the download?
<regeya> theblue: well, yeah, they sold it as Windows *For Workgroups*
<bulmer> xelados: what are you after?
<iminlalaland> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu, can anyone help me please?
<dimeo> asc_: there's this dude I read about on hackaday... he joined together like 12 minimacs into one supercomputer.. beats a quadcore!
<zeifer> Has anybody tried to apt-get distupgrade on Dapper?
<seww> bruenig maybe i have the latest version then
<theblue> regeya, No there was 2 versions of 3.1 and 3.11, each had a "Workgroups" version and one without.
<xelados> I'm just curious in general. You know, with Fawn already in development, I figured maybe Edgy was already ironed out
<bruenig> seww, do apt-cache show gaim | grep Version
<theblue> regeya, And then there was 3.2.
<regeya> I can't help it they were too blind to market it as a stable-ish desktop system
<asc_> dimeo: Well, I'm also looking at a supercomputer that you can order cases of 144 processors each
<xelados> I just want to make sure my apache/php/mysql stuff won't go kaput, or the effort I've put into Firefox, etc.
<bulmer> xelados: what are you really after? just try it eh?
<zak__> iminlalaland: ask away, someone will probably answer
<asc_> dimeo: But the price is 'if you have to ask, you can't afford it'
<aastaneh> Hi. I was wondering if anyone proficient at ACPI or PCMCIA in general can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2094744#post2094744
<regeya> theblue: that could be...never saw anyone selling the non-workgroups 3.11 tho
<xelados> Yeah pretty much. Don't want to screw things up. :)
<dimeo> zak__: no idea how big sry
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3799/
<bruenig> seww, you don't have to paste everything, it should have said the version though
<zak__> dimeo: anything even completely inaccurate? 10mb? 20mb? 50mb? 100mb?
<zeifer> Well, the last time I'd tried to dist-upgrade from Hoary to Dapper, I lost the system all at once.
<bruenig> seww, you do not appear to have the latest version. Are you sure that after editing, you did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<regeya> oh, I see it at that link, theblue...chinese 3.1 LOL
<seww> bruenig yes i did
<asc_> maybe just go with core2 quad
<iminlalaland> alright, I have the 6.06 disc, everytime i try to install, it opens the little menu thing and I choose the first option.  It then proceeds to list off what its doing but then stops at "Configuring your drives... OK" after that it sits for a moment and then goes to black screen with a blinking cursor - Nothing else
<zeifer> Oh yeah... it wasn't Hoary to Dapper, it was Hoary to Breezy....
* xpoint 's c64 plays mp3 just fine :-)
<aastaneh> Anyone?
<xelados> zeifer: you should take down that away message. >:O
<regeya> I don't miss Windows 3.x
<dimeo> zak__: how many megs you done so far?
<n2diy> iminlalaland: how much ram is in the box?
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> what is c64?
<asc_> heh, unless it costs as much as four duos
<zeifer> Better now?
<dimeo> commodore 64?
<motin_> Morning! Can I install multiple locales without necessarily using them as main languages? I need my webserver to be able to display time and dates in different locales.
<gOLdenHaW1K3D> ok
<n2diy> ! c64
<iminlalaland> 356MB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seww> bruenig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3800/ <--i get that in the end of apt-get update
<n2diy> iminlalaland: that's ok, hmmm?
<n2diy> iminlalaland: a bad burn on the CD?
<iminlalaland> It worked on my laptop
<dimeo> zak__: i just got the file in a few min.. .7.3 mb for the ubuntu .deb file
<zak__> hmm.. how long does tinned tuna last? i can't find a use by date here...
<jacquesmerde> how do you fixate a cd in ubuntu?
<xpoint> OT: and only this one time http://www.ide64.org/ just not a c64 anymore
<zeifer> z
<dimeo> if it makes you sick... it's expired =p
<regeya> theblue: ah, I see...I don't remember non-workgroups 3.11 'coz, heh, well, hell, I don't know. :-P  I stopped using DOS/Windows exclusively after DOS + WfWg 3.11. :-P  I guess I blocked that from my memory.
<bruenig> seww, ok do this: cd && wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-key add GPG-Key-chantra.txt && rm GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bruenig> that really should work
<n2diy> iminlalaland: a dirty cd drive?
<zeifer> zak__: Is that related to Ubuntu?
<zeifer> LOL
<regeya> I think I have *working* DeskMate floppies around here...don't remember what version tho
<iminlalaland> hrm...
<seww> bruenig ok then what?
<regeya> zak__: quite a while, but keep in mind that it's fish.
<dimeo> Parents are funny... my dad started his PC use with the VAX vms punchcards... he was using 3.1 up till like the late 90s
<iminlalaland> the drive acts funny sometimes but is there anything I can do about it?
<xelados> dimeo: I feel sorry for him.
<d0dge-> What should I use for streaming the whole soundcard to Icecast server?
<dimeo> no kidding!
<WindyCN> Can someone tell me please whether Core 2 Duo based machines use the 64-bit or x86 version of Ubuntu?
<zak__> zeifer: of course - the tuna's for tux
<bruenig> seww, sudo apt-get install gaim
<zeifer> zak__, Aha! I gotcha
<dimeo> My mom at that time was scared to turn on or off  the laptop I bought her... cause she might break it... she started to read Macs for dummies
<n2diy> iminlalaland: yes, you can buy a a disk to clean the read/write laser assy, but I don't know how well they work?
<seww> bruenig oh now its working, thanks man
<dimeo> these days you can't work *anywhere* without using PC's
<zeifer> Does anybody have a working Surround Sound system on their linux installation? If so, how was it done? Everything I've tried so far has failed, and failed miserably, I might add.
<bruenig> seww, see how easy that was :)
<iminlalaland> well asuming its not the drive - it works well except for writing - what might it be or might I be able to do?
<seww> bruenig haha yeah
<bruenig> seww, I messed up about 3 times there. It really should have been really quick
<macd> WindyCN, yes you can use the 64bit or the x86.
<dimeo> WindyCN:  can use either.. but 32 bit is better IMHO
<seww> bruenig who cares... everybody can have a bad day
<bradp> i use a core 2 duo and im wondering myself
<n2diy> iminlalaland: ? If you are trying to install, all it is doing is reading from the disk, no?
<bruenig> seww, but at least this way, you will get the updated gaim each time
<dimeo> macd: damn I owe you a beer
<regeya> dimeo: if by that you mean Personal Computers...yep.  I use a Mac every day.  It's definitely a Personal Computer.
<xelados> Are there any easy solutions to getting wine on a 64-bit install of (X)ubuntu?
<seww> bruenig true
<macd> xelados, hackishy not so simple
<iminlalaland> yes, of course
<xelados> What would it require?
<iminlalaland> so assuming the drive isn't the problem, what might I be able to do?
* regeya works in a newspaper, one of the few businesses that are mostly Mac-based
<xelados> I'd rather not install a 32-bit of Linux transparently under the 64-bit one
<macd> xelados, http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit   is your best resource.
<xelados> macd: alright, thanks.
<n2diy> iminlalaland: is this the same drive you burnt the disk on?!?!
<Desp_> hi all
<iminlalaland> A friend burnt it for me...
<zeifer> Hmm... nobody is using surround sound on Ubuntu, eh?
* zeifer is sort of bummed.
<dimeo> regeya: macs sure had their difficult years there for a bit... late 90s... PPC sales were falling, then the Imacs and ipods hit
<Desp_> how can i install xchat please ? Iam using xchat Genome and I need other xchat program
<macd> zeifer, sure on intel ich8.
<n2diy> iminlalaland: ok, so we can't rule out the drive as a problem, I'd try cleaning or replacing it.
<dimeo> or beating it with a baseball bat
<dimeo> then replacing it
<iminlalaland> lol
<xelados> macd: Do you recommend upgrading to edgy before I try installing wine, or is dapper recent enough?
<dimeo> anyone ever seen office space?  classic film
<n2diy> baseball bat?? put it down, shoot it.
<zak__> regeya: not long enough :( i don't think it was rotten - it just tasted like the can :s
<macd> xelados, dapper is a-ok.
<xelados> macd: Alright.
<n2diy> xelados: stay with dapper.
<dimeo> if you go into shock in the next hour.. it was probably too old..
<xelados> n2diy: How long should I stick with it?
<xelados> Should I look for announcements on Ubuntuforums?
<iminlalaland> so thats my only option?  Clean the drive?
<TheLance> can someone quickly tell me how to fix a start up issue i'm having?
<dimeo> but for now.... the tuna was just developing 'character'
<n2diy> xelados: as long as you can, it will be supported for nearly five more years.
<TheLance> after i see the boot status screen
<TheLance> i get this http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1615052046133300ms0.jpg
<TheLance> and ubuntu does nothing
<TheLance> it gets stuck there
<regeya> dimeo: I curse the masses for allowing Steve to think people wanted cheap disposable pretty-plastic Macs.  But I'd definitely rather use a Mac these days.  Never thought I'd say that. :->
<xelados> Why not upgrade? Upgrading from hoary to breezy and then to dapper was great.
<zeifer> TheLance, how long do you wait for something to happen?
<TheLance> like 10 minutes
<TheLance> i mean it does nothing
<n2diy> xelados:  how many people are asking Dapper questions here, compared to Edgy questions?
<xelados> I haven't checked yet.
<xelados> :P
<macd> n2diy, I dont think that has any weight.
<dimeo> regeya: the minimalist, pretty jubejube colors did the trick... sales improved
<macd> I think people are so excited about a new release ;)
<TheLance> i'm screwed
<zeifer> TheLance, My machine used to do that. But it was just taking its dear sweet time to respond. Also, a splash screen doesn't allow you to see what's going on underneath.
<regeya> dimeo: yeah...but y'ought to tear apart a first-gen imac.  or a first-gen emac, more fun.
<regeya> nothing like a computer you have to discharge the crt on just to pull the hard drive
<TheLance> so i should just wait?
<TheLance> and not do anything?
<TheLance> or type anything?
<macd> TheLance, you should wait upto about 30 minutes
<xcess> Hi, Can anyone tell me how view the port of a running process in linux?
<TheLance> damn
<TheLance> thats a long as time
<n2diy> macd: it has enough weight to keep me a happy camper with Dapper.
<TheLance> is there a way i can fix it?
<macd> xcess, "netstat -an"
<dimeo> I had planned to turn a classic into a fishtank.. boy that was open pc surgery
<zeifer> TheLance, How long have you been running your installation?
<macd> wait what PID specifically xcess ?
<TheLance> about 4 months now
<iminlalaland> well thanks for you helpish :) Trying one more time
<dimeo> just sat around for 10 years  though
* iminlalaland waves to the room
<TheLance> no issues till today
<dimeo> fishless
<zeifer> What did you do last before it started this behavior?
<macd> n2diy, yes my main linux workstation is dapper, so I agree with you, but I also have a edgy and a fesity one
<TheLance> not much
<TheLance> used xchat
<zeifer> Did you install anything?
<TheLance> i did that earlier
<TheLance> nope
<dimeo> macd: hows fiesty lookin so far?
<zeifer> Change any files?
<TheLance> nope
<xcess> macd, I just want to see the port on which application is running.
<TheLance> just a regular shut down
<zeifer> Let anybody else on the system?
<TheLance> i'm not sure
<TheLance> i left the computer on
<dimeo> I've heard theres some pretty sexy changes coming up in april
<macd> dimeo, its fine so far, I just started playing with kde4 on it...
<TheLance> when i came home
<TheLance> i saw this
<TheLance> i'm assuming my younger sister did something
<xpoint> try 'netstat -natpu'
<TheLance> or did an improper shutdown
<n2diy> macd: fine buisness, I'm currently on my test box, but I won't be playing with Edgy until I learn how to reliably back up my production box, on to this one.
<TheLance> so i'm assuming i can't fix this?
<dimeo> n2diy:  use dd for backup to image the HD?
<mister_roboto> xcess: if you know the process id, you can get all open file descriptors, including listening sockets and so on, using lsof
<macd> xcess, do you know the port of the process?
<TheLance> i'm running edgy eft if it makes a difference
<macd> port OR the process?
<macd> lsof, fuser, netstat can all aide in this
<zeifer> TheLance, I'm running Edgy as well.
<zeifer> On both of my comps.
<TheLance> yeah i figured
<TheLance> yeah ubuntu is my main os
<zeifer> My desktop system is finicky like that.
<TheLance> there isn't another os on the machine
<zeifer> Same as my desktop model.
<n2diy> dimeo: Yes, I'm exploring my options, haven't tried dd yet, and just today, I found a reference to ddrescue, which looks interesting.
<TheLance> so i just basicly have to wait?
<TheLance> or just a fresh install
<xcess> macd, thats what I would like to know. Anyhow netstat -antp|grep app solved my purpose. thanks a lot
<SoundGuy29> any reason why "sudo apt=get install phpmyadmin" can't find package ?
<dimeo> n2diy: can't go wrong with doing a MBR backup:   sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/home/username/backups/hda.boot.mbr bs=512 count=1
<zeifer> Interestingly enough, Edgy is running better on my dual-booting laptop than on my single OS desktop!
<zeifer> You can try a fresh install if you have no fear of losing anything vital.
<TheLance> well thats the problem
<n2diy> SoundGuy29: apt-get, not apt=get
<TheLance> i have a lot of vital things on it
<dimeo> If things mess up, you can boot with Knoppix, mount the partition containing /root (hda1 in this example) and put back the MBR with the command:
<dimeo>  dd if=/mnt/hda3/home/username/backups/hda.boot.mbr of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<TheLance> i can go purchase another HD
<SoundGuy29> yeah typo in typing into mirc
<TheLance> but i would like to resolve this before i do that
<TheLance> or attempt to
<zeifer> TheLance, How comfortable with the terminal are you at this point?
<TheLance> i'm still very noobish
<n2diy> dimeo: but that doesn't cover the stuff I have in other directories, so I have to apt-get all that stuff again, no?
<TheLance> but i'm willing to do whatever it takes to fix it
<TheLance> yep i just rebooted hte machine
<SoundGuy29> "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" - gives E: Couldn't find package phpmyadmin
<TheLance> and its still like that
<dimeo> rsync is good for backups of files and data:  it's incremental so it only transfers new changes... kinda cool
<macd> n2diy, something I started doing a long time ago, mounting /home to an nfs server ;)
<TheLance> i'm just gonna play the waiting game now
<dimeo> for sure backup home directory
<zeifer> TheLance, can you select the "recovery mode" kernel and see what happens on that one?
<dwid> goldenhawk1k3d: i cant see the second hd now
<macd> so I can install, upgrade, etc reimage my workstations and still have everything at my fingertips.
<TheLance> i don't see that option under grub
<TheLance> or do you mean that on the CD?
<n2diy> macd: no winders boxes running here. :)
<TheLance> i popped the install CD in
<TheLance> and i didn't see a recovery option
<macd> n2diy, what does that have todo with /home and NFS ?
<zeifer> TheLance, you can add the entry to Grub, I'm not sure on how to do that, but I do know it is possible.
<dimeo> a fresh install of ubuntu and apt get (all your favourites) is not too bad to do for a recovery... as long as you've got your home directory backed up... that's irreplaceable
<macd> NFS not NTFS in case thats what you were thinking ;)
<seww> ok just updated GAIM and now i cannot connect, what do i do?
<n2diy> macd: umm, isn't NFS a winder format?
<TheLance> zeifer.. that sucks for me
<macd> no NFS = network file system
<zeifer> Does anybody know how to edit the grub entries to include the recovery kernel if it is apparently missing?
<TheLance> i have no idea how to do it either
<macd> zeifer, it should always be present, however I can tell you howto make a new entry.
<xpoint> NTFS = Newer The Same Filesystem
<dimeo> Partimage is a good option too.... must be run on an unmounted partition...or a live CD
<xpoint> :-)
<n2diy> macd: and it works in linux!?
<TheLance> yeah its not present for me
<TheLance> i can even take a pic to prove it
<macd> n2diy, NFS works on virtualy any OS out there.
<TheLance> and btw the screen isn't doing anything
<dimeo> only MS could come up with something like NTFS...
<zeifer> Do you have a LiveCD?
<TheLance> the little thing just blinks
<TheLance> yes i do
<n2diy> macd: Really! Guess what, I'm a newb to networking, does it show?
<zeifer> You can, theoretically, use the LiveCD to recover your files and maybe even fix your machine. It just depends on what was damaged last time the system was shut down. You could also be able to access your system log to see what's up.
<macd> zeifer, to make a kernel recovery mode, just change the kernel linx in grub from "ro quiet single" to "ro single"
<TheLance> well i don't know whats wrong
<sess> I have an amd turion 64 laptop which Im going to be using primarily for Graphics design (2D and 3D), some web design, some psp development, and maybe a little gameplaying.  I was wondering if there is ANY benefit to installing x64 Ubuntu, or if I should stick with teh x86 version.  Im already aware of the much smaller apt tree (can't I just use apt-source to build the source of any app not precompiled though?) and maybe a few driver issues.
<n2diy> macd: Actually, I'm not, last week, I set up VNC and NFS here, but I don't know what I'm doing with it, so I'm still a newb.
<macd> sess, atm I would recommend 32bit.
<TheLance> and the live cd
<TheLance> won't even see the hd
<high-freq> anyone here run the command  gem install postgres?
<high-freq> for rubygem
<macd> high-freq, do you get a 403 error?
<high-freq> no i get a postgres error
<dimeo> is the whole live CD phenomenon only in the 'nix world?  could it be that MS hasn't yet ripped off that innovative idea from developers?
<high-freq> gem error at that
<macd> high-freq, pastie the error.
<sess> there are live windows cds
<sess> they blow
<high-freq> k thx...brb gonna paste it
<asc_> sess: 32-bit works better.  64-bit is faster.  Or so I understand.
<n2diy> dimeo: to late for MS, the phenom is in the public domain already.
<dimeo> sess: not MS approved are they?
<sess> dimeo: oh definately not :)
<dimeo> exactly
* zeifer needs to finish up a project before committing to getting MySql setup properly
<dimeo> live CD's just blew me away, that you could run such a solid OS just in memory without an install.... it was like the first time I used a mouse... OMG I said
<d0dge-> What should I use for streaming the sound card to Icecast?
<xelados> Where can I find the wine source to download?
<dimeo> sudo apt-get install wine
<dimeo> i'm guessing
<n2diy> dimeo: who, when and where was the point and click interface invented?
<high-freq> macd: http://pastebin.com/873348
<dimeo> xerox
<dimeo> parc I think
<high-freq> seems like gem error..but it installed fine
<high-freq> manual install
<dimeo> 1978?
<macd> pastebin is SOOO slow
<high-freq> ya ;(
<macd> you should use pastie.caboo.se next time ;)
<high-freq> never heard of that one...lol
<macd> all the RoR people use it ;)
<macd> ok now to your problem, I assume you have the latest build-essential metapackage installed?
<high-freq> shouuld
<n2diy> yep
<dimeo> ppl thought it was mac.. and windows ripped it off apple, but apple stole it from xerox... and now MS wants to patent it and sue redhat ... it's a weird world
<macd> high-freq, are you on dapper? i.e. what version of ruby and gems?
<high-freq> build-essential is latest..and edgy and ruby1.9
<slvmchn> dimeo: savage definitely can be a chore to play, and often times you can tell who's going to win a match within the first 10 minutes... but when the teams are even and you have a good commander, it rules
<dimeo> slvmchn: I have to check it out... it sounds brilliant
<high-freq> macd: had to manual install rubygem tho
<n2diy> dimeo: nope, it is a just world, the truth is coming out, thanks to places like this.
<macd> high-freg, as in ruby setup.rb ?
<high-freq> rubygems-0.9.1
<macd> k
<slvmchn> it's a solid concept that is executed with a couple of bugs, but savage 2 at least will have huge potential, and there were some developers from savage 1 that split off to make a game similar to it
<macd> give me a sec on my edgy box to try install the postgres gem
<high-freq> macd: yes  sudo ruby1.9 setup.rb
<dimeo> n2diy: I'm quite excited at the future of the open source movement.. it's decentralized, autonomous... it's just not going to simply go away
<TheLance> zeifer this is what i see under grub boot selection
<TheLance> http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/1107/1615087019573300sv0.jpg
<TheLance> no recovery
<n2diy> dimeo: ditto
<dimeo> however.. what made ubuntu kick ass. was the money that the founder had invested and put out awesome regular updates
<gpd> the memory in my new system is failing in memtest - there are no settings in the bios that could cause this - correct?  I just RMA :(
<dimeo> so .. if he dries up.. will ubuntu be mature enough and with enough team members to continue?
<WindyCN> Can someone please PM me and tell me whether a Core 2 Duo system should use the x86 or 64-bit version of Ubuntu DD. Thank you.
<macd> WindyCN, we already told you it can use either.
<TheLance> anyone here know how to fix this problem that i'm having? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351454
<n2diy> dimeo: He was a late comer to the game, but his investment is worthwhile.
<dimeo> windycn... use 32 bit.
<dimeo> late comer to linux or to ubuntu?
<asc_> WindyCN: PM is a pain to use on here.
<dimeo> I thought he made ubuntu happen
<WindyCN> macd: ah i'm sorry i must have missed the message
<n2diy> dimeo: Linux, I never heard of Ubuntu or Mark S. until six months ago.
<rogueChsbrgr> windycn..depends on what you want
<macd> I would use 32bit myself, 64bit has incompatibility issues not easily resolved.
<WindyCN> dimeo: not a latecomer as such, just i recently changed laptops so i'm confused as to whether the 64-bit edition is for the AMD64 line only or what
<rogueChsbrgr> should work on any 64 bit proc
<n2diy> dimeo: Christ, I almost abbreviated Mark S. as MS!!!
<WindyCN> hmm
<WindyCN> so the 64-bit version has no improvements to performance and a bunch of compatibility issues, yes?
<macd> it performs better, but its not worth the tradeoffs.
<rogueChsbrgr> it gives a decent performance boost on my AMD
<WindyCN> hmm
<rogueChsbrgr> but, yes, compatibility issues
<WindyCN> eh
<WindyCN> guess i'll just stick with x86-64
<WindyCN> err
<WindyCN> i mean x86
<WindyCN> ugh
<zeifer> WindyCN, You seem to be long-winded in short bursts
<kferdous> hmm anyone run ubuntu on their powerbook?
<n2diy> ! enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WindyCN> zeifer: it's a talent
<WindyCN> i was AFK getting the lappie working
<dimeo> u tell um ubotu
<sess> damn, can't find my old edgy cd
<dimeo> =P
<sess> downloading a new copy of the iso
<dimeo> sess... cost u 50c for another
<sess> Ill skip the x64 install for now
<zeifer> sess, have fun with that
<n2diy> old, edgy?
<TheLance> guys how do i recover an ubuntu install using recovery mode?
<zeifer> I hope you're internet connection is speedy.
<TheLance> well it is
<sess> n2diy: well, I downloaded the iso right after edgy was "released"
<TheLance> i have high speed
<WindyCN> meh, thanks for the answers, i'm off.
<n2diy> sess: so that makes my Dapper really, really old I guess?
<sess> so old may not be the right term, but It feels right considering how many cds and dvd's I've burned in teh last two months
<dimeo> heheh.. know what u mean sess
<TheLance> well i booted into single user mode and i can do stuff in the terminal
<sess> :)
<dimeo>  I gotta start clearing out all my old burns
<zeifer> TheLance, ok that's a start
<TheLance> but i don't know what the commands are to recovoering it
<dimeo> mandrake os
<dimeo> wtf...
<n2diy> sess: roger being in the coaster business. :)
<dimeo> it's not even called that any more
<TheLance> is there like a tutatorial anywhere?
<macd> high-freq, its going so let me see if its going to fail or not.
<Zilliot> I need codecs end decoder dvd for Videoplayer end Rhythmbox in Ubuntu?Were downloan?
<mneptok> TheLance: define "recover." what do you need to do?
<high-freq> k
<dimeo> and knoppix ... 8 versions behind....
<rogueChsbrgr> TheLance...why do you need to recover?
<TheLance> well here let me show you
<TheLance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351454
<high-freq> i also tried the postgresql pckgs in repos but didn't work..so i took em out...and then manual install
<n2diy> TheLance: yes, google for the "rute manual"
<zeifer> rogueChsbrgr, his system hangs just after checking filesystems is complete
<TheLance> thats the problem i'm having
<high-freq> to 0.8.2 postgresql
<BC> What's the command to install radeon drivers?
<macd> high-freq, you are trying to install the RoR bindings for pgsql correct? not pgsql itself?
<zeifer> BC: Have fun with that, it's all ATi and takes more than apt-get to manage.
<high-freq> ya i guess i need the RoR bindings
<TheLance> yeah
<TheLance> ati website
<TheLance> download the .deb
<high-freq> pqsql was fine on install
<dimeo> I I start to have enuf of these old burns lying around that work.. I should just grow my hair like a freak and walk around the local park handing them out to children ;)
<macd> high-freq, as in your rails app needs to use a pgsql db?
<TheLance> and just drag that into the terminal
<high-freq> rubygems was fine on install
<Zilliot> I need codecs end decoder dvd for Videoplayer end Rhythmbox in Ubuntu?Were downloan?
<high-freq> ya
<macd> k
<n2diy> BC: sudo modprobe drivername
<TheLance> it should install itself
<zeifer> Actually... start off with Automatix, it will be a life saver!
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | zeifer
<ubotu> zeifer: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Logite> Yo guys, when I start up my comp and try the installer from a livecd
<mneptok> TheLance: use <esc> at boot to edit the GRUB parameters and remove "splash" and "quiet" and see where you get stuck.
<BC> Thanks guys
<Logite> The screen turns black
<Logite> Help?
<dimeo> strongly discourage... pfft... they're just jelious
<TheLance> hit esc
<Logite> me?
<TheLance> but then it takes me to this screen
<TheLance> i cna
<high-freq> macd: is there a package for RoR
<zeifer> ubotu, I haven't had any problems with automatix2
<TheLance> can't edit anything
<dimeo> what?  ppl have installed codecs easily?
<n2diy> tonyyrarusso, your sniping tonight, good job.
<dimeo> gotta put a stop to that!
<Logite> Yo guys, when I try to install ubuntu from the livecd
<rogueChsbrgr> Logite: sounds like an X prob
<macd> high-freq, the pgsql package that is a gem, is the ruby bindings for pgsql, so that in your databsase.yaml file you can say pgsql.
<Logite> X?
<asc_> Logite: try the alternate install CD, it doesn't have fancy graphics that can break
<zeifer> TheLance, try using "su gedit (file)" to edit anything that disallows you to do so otherwise.
<TheLance> http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/5747/1615087019573300kc6.jpg
<Logite> X problem?
<high-freq> aaah
<rogueChsbrgr> X windows
<TheLance> whats the file?
<Logite> yeah, i've had windows on the hd
<dimeo> macd... dude you need to switch to #hardcore-hacker
<Logite> how do i get the problem away?
<TheLance> i tried a dpkg earlier
<high-freq> macd: bah gotta go pick up roomies friend...brb..won't take too long
<n2diy> ! gksudo | zeifer
<ubotu> zeifer: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<TheLance> but that didn't do much
<TheLance> oh ok
<macd> high-freq, I'll be here.
<TheLance> gksude
<TheLance> gksudo
<dimeo> pgsql waml. yaml. jaml
<TheLance> lets try the dpkg
<high-freq> macd: thx bud....i'll msg u when i get back
<TheLance> see if that works
<TheLance> nope
<zeifer> n2diy, He's in a terminal only, he has no GUI
<TheLance> it just told me bash
<mneptok> TheLance: *what* dpkg?
<macd> dimeo, nahh just been doing linux since 1.0 or so.
<Logite> so if i had a windows install on the hd previously
<dimeo> wow... respect
<TheLance> the xorg.conf
<Logite> what do i do to clear up the issue?
<BC> Um...the driver listed on ATI's website is proprietary, isn't that uncompatable with 3d acceleration?
<dimeo> what year was that ... take me down memory lane
<TheLance> yeah i'm in terminal
<xelados> ubotu: Thank you! I've been dying to figure out the command to run a GUI app as root.
<kris_> anyone know why i can't get my identd working? i've tried all of the ident daemons on universe, and i know the port is open but its not returning an ident response
<macd> BC, no, in fact it does indeed support 3d
<TheLance> well problem is
<TheLance> i
<TheLance> i'm stuck guys
<macd> but my opinions on binaryblobs in the kernel i.e. ati/nvidias closed source drivers, suck.
<mneptok> TheLance: you should not be editing xorg.conf or anything else until you determine exactly where the boot process is failing.
<dimeo> linux scared me until I read news about MS plans to put TCM into every PC
<Logite> erm, guys
<Depinder> hello - would anyone be able to help with my non-working wireless internet on my thinkpad t42?
<n2diy> zeifer: if he is in a terminal, how can he run gedit?
<TheLance> well how do i do that?
<mneptok> TheLance: use <esc> at boot to edit the GRUB parameters and remove "splash" and "quiet" and see where you get stuck.
<xelados> lol
* zeifer slaps self in face.
<TheLance> how do i edit the parameters?
<Logite> If I had windows installed on the harddrive I'm installing ubuntu to
<zeifer> I forgot that Gedit is a gui-based editor.
<Logite> How do I clear it off so i can install ubuntu
<zeifer> I've just used it so much.
<macd> zeifer, vi will be your friend.
<BC> macd: is it the fglrx driver? if so that voids out my entire purpose of downloading ATI drivers
<macd> zeifer, but for a nice quick easy to use editor, nano/pico work well.
<asc_> Logite: Having windows installed shouldn't cause any problems.  Just tell it to partition automatically when you get to that stage of the installation and it will overwrite it.
<TheLance> man i'm such a noob at this stuff
<dimeo> zeifer: IRC actions are a lost artform... how do I do it again?
<TheLance> i didn't rung into issues like this before
<mneptok>  /me
<macd> BC, its not the same driver that ships with X11
<asc_> Logite: I think what he said was 'X windows', which is the thing that draws pretty pictures under Links.
<sivik> when running aptitude (apt-get) how do i tell what version of the program is in the repo
<TheLance> ok im in the grub menu
<asc_> *Linux
<TheLance> and all i see is hit c for command
<TheLance> and i see my three usual boots
<BC> macd: I'm trying to run a XGL system and I was told the fglrx driver doesn't work with 3d acceleration which is why I am skeptical.
<Logite> when i go to install ubuntu though
<mneptok> sivik: aptitude show $packagename
<Logite> my screen just goes black
<Logite> after loading the linux kernel
<mercurysquad> hey guys
<TheLance> k
<Logite> it shows the ubuntu thing with the bar
<Logite> and after that it just goes blank
<macd> BC, I think you should check with the people in #xgl
<sivik> nice
<asc_> Logite: That is probably unrelated to Microsoft Windows.
<dimeo> macd:   so when did you convert to ubuntu? and what distro was your fav b4?
<rogueChsbrgr> Logite: that's an X prob alright
<Logite> someone told me it was..heh
<mercurysquad> can someone quickly tell me which package is the one for the calendar that pops up when you click the clock ?
<Logite> so how do i go about getting it fixed?
<asc_> Logite: To me, it sounds broken.  Can you burn another install CD?
<asc_> and verify the .iso while you're at it
<Logite> i'm getting 2 different people telling me stuff
<Logite> one says it's an x problem
<illriginal> Does linux have an SFV checker? Or am I out of luck?
<Logite> the other says it's the livecd
<macd> dimeo, about a year or so ago, for commercial use, I still use suse enterprise, my fav distro is ubuntu now, previously Ive been a long time redhat and debian fan, but alas its time to move to a single more manageable platform
<iMag> looking for assistance on setting up a shared internet connection (2 network cards, 1 connected to internet, other is connected to xbox360)
<sivik> mneptok, thanks
<dimeo> I played with Mepis for a year first
<TheLance> i get an unregconized command mneptok
<asc_> Logite: It could also be both, or neither
<rogueChsbrgr> that could be too
<macd> and debian based distros provide that with apt based package management
<Logite> so if it IS an x problem
<Logite> how do i go about fixing that
<rogueChsbrgr> afk
<Logite> i don't think it's the live cd
<syko990> does ubuntu support NTFS access?
<macd> iMag, what you want todo is setup NAT. the ubuntu forums have some great howtos.
<anon_> not *really*
<macd> syko990, yes and no.
<dimeo> then waay back it was mandrake... god that was a mess.. i heard it was the *easier* to use distro
<anon_> you can see the files
<Logite> anybody: if it is an x problem, how do I fix it so i can install ubuntu?
<mneptok> (read)
<dimeo> probably fried my laptop.. thank god for extended warranties :-D
<anon_> but can't write to them!
<mneptok> (write)
<macd> ubuntu supports read/writing to NTFS filesystems.
<anon_> really?
<macd> yes.
<anon_> I thought it was RO
<dimeo> yea... the apt-get changed everything for me
<n2diy> dimeo: the first linux distro I every got to play with online, with a gui, was Mandrake 7.0
<mneptok> macd: not in a safe way, sadly.
<asc_> Logite: X problems are an interesting type of problems.  They're also a huge pain in the ass.
<mneptok> macd: FUSE? *shudder*
<syko990> macd,plz explain?
<illriginal> Can anyone tell me if there's a program that checks SFV on MP3s?
<macd> well, captive NTFS isnt safe either, but that doesnt stop plenty of people from using it
<mneptok> illriginal: SFV?
<Logite> asc_: what should I do then?
<dimeo> whats all the fuss about zenwalk.. can't be all that compared to ubuntu...
<asc_> Logite: if it's *just* an X problem, it should drop you to a command line... at least, that's when it did when it couldn't start X, for me, with Edgy.
<illriginal> To know that it's authentic and good quality.
<macd> syko990, at this time, I wouldnt recommend trying it.
<syko990> ok
<anon_> so, read-only for now
<mneptok> illriginal: i have no idea what that even means. :)
<illriginal> for windows it's called HKSFV
<mneptok> illriginal: "authentic?"
<illriginal> yes
<Logite> asc_: well the first time I tried installing it said somethign about port 1, but then I took another harddrive and it's doing the same thing but without the port 1
<mneptok> as opposed to .....
<illriginal> a file that hasn't had it's meta file information changed.
<Logite> asc_: It might be the cd then?
<illriginal> its'*
<mneptok> illriginal: editing ID3 tags is somehow bad?
<illriginal> yes.
<BC> Where do you get the ATI open source driver described on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-a0bf0ca17168200ea3dd810ae505419bdc7f2e6d
<macd> syko990, what I would do it have your main windows partition ntfs, and then your storage area as vfat, then you can safely read/write b/t the the OS's
<asc_> Logite: Installer problems are always hard to troubleshoot :\
<illriginal> some people like to change the name of it to suit them.. takes away the authenticity of it.
<Logite> I guess i'll just reburn it then
<iMag> now, for another problem is not being able to get sound from my line in on my sound card. volume levels are maxed. line in works in windows so it isn't a problem with the sound card
<macd> I dual boot a laptop, and have a vfat partition for firefox, etc so I can keep my bookmarks and whatnot synced b/t the 2 OS's
<mneptok> illriginal: no offense, but that makes absolutely no sense to me.
<xelados> illriginal: Are you suggesting that people be unable to change a file's resource name and/or its metadata?
<TheLance> k
<TheLance> well i'm done with ubuntu
<dimeo> IMHO eliminate all NTFS everywhere... would be much better for the world
<illriginal> :\
<TheLance> i'm gonna go ahead and install opensuse
<syko990> but that's the reason( only vfat) i want to move from fc4 to ubuntu
<asc_> Logite: Worth a try... I always recommend using the 'alternate' install CD because this sort of thing can't go wrong with it
<macd> TheLance, dont expect instant gratification, wait a few days on the forums ;)
<illriginal> some people will name the album that the song belongs to a different name
<Onburiiku> Hey, I got a question
<illriginal> so instead of song A belonging to album 1
<TheLance> well i don't want to wait
<TheLance> thats hte thing
<dimeo> TheLance: why opensuse ?
<n2diy> dimeo: OMG, you dropped the gauntlet on the darkside"
<illriginal> it's song A belongin to album B
<Onburiiku> I'm running Ubuntu via VMWare. Is that going to cause a problem with alot of things?
<n2diy> darkside!
<TheLance> i'm getting tired of all edgy's problem
<mneptok> illriginal: that's why Amazon and ID3 tag editors exist
<elijah> hi, how can i install an application in ubuntu?
<macd> TheLance, have fun with opensuse, its also a great distro, bvut its support community doenst compare with ubuntu.
<Onburiiku> Like Wine, or my speakers not working?
<macd> TheLance, what do you expect, EDGY!
<xelados> illriginal: Mistakes happen. Most people fix their mistakes if they find out that they were wrong.
<dimeo> n2diy: bring it on...
<macd> is leading EDGE!
<TheLance> well its actually pretty prety good
<TheLance> til today
<anon_> Onburiiku: that's a VMWare question, not an ubuntu one
<illriginal> thus is why i need a sfv checker
<illriginal> because it does that for me.
<TheLance> i just used it because it was simple
<n2diy> dimeo: :) lets rock!
<TheLance> what i'm dealing with now isn't simple
<Onburiiku> k, thanks anon
<forsaken> hey does anybody know how to get ubuntu to read avi/mpg/mp3?
<bigcx2> TheLance: what was your problem?
<TheLance> this is like windows xp crap
<TheLance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351454
<Logite> asc_: what's diff between the alt and the reg?
<TheLance> that was my problem
<anon_> illriginal: try searching synaptic for mp3 tag
<macd> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheLance> at this point
<anon_> or IDE or whatever the tags are called
<BC> How do you install the driver listed on this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-a0bf0ca17168200ea3dd810ae505419bdc7f2e6d This only shows what to do once you install the driver, but says nothing about how to ACTUALLY install the driver, no?
<xelados> I'm of the opinion that the user should be able to change anything about any file on their computer. After all, it's _their_ computer.
<elijah> anon_
<TheLance> i think a clean install is the only way to fix it
<dimeo> TheLance: there is a certain amount of PC crap... non OS  specific.. just the nature of playing with geek toys
<illriginal> thanx anon_
<dante_> wow, im new using linux, and i just love it
<mneptok> illriginal: it seems SFV is nothing more than a checksum
<TheLance> well its great dante
<dimeo> dante_: welcome to the rest of your life
<macd> BC, that link tells you exactly howto install the driver.
<asc_> Logite: the regular CD is a 'livecd' - it runs the operating system from the disk, and you can use that to install it.  the alternate CD uses a text-mode installer, similar to windows
<asc_> although slightly less ugly
<dante_> cool
<TheLance> but i stopped using windows because of all this stupid boot screen stuff
<bigcx2> TheLance: have you tried booting into recovery mode or perhaps trying a different kernel?
<Logite> asc_: windows xp?
<mneptok> illriginal: just install EasyTag and edit the tags of mps to suit you
<BC> macd: It's only telling me what to configure after the driver is installed, no?
<TheLance> my windows install kept lcoking up in the boot screen
<illriginal> yes it looks at the song... and says "hey, this song isn't what it really is... would like me to find and replace the information with the right one?"
<dante_> yeah, and that annoying blue screen of death
<illriginal> lol
<TheLance> i tried single usermode
<Logite> asc_: also, how hard is it to install with the alt?
<TheLance> but i don't know what i'm doing
<TheLance> i don't hav ea recovery mode
<dimeo> Logite: pretty painless...
<Flannel> Logite: real easy.  Just textmode graphics instead of fancy stuff
<TheLance> its not under the grub boot list
<macd> BC,  no its telling you howto install it as well
<asc_> Logite: Never installed XP.  Similar to 2000 for sure, which ought to be pretty similar to XP.
<Logite> Where do I find the alt?
<mneptok> TheLance: have you stopped to consider the fact that 2 OSes failing to reliably boot *might* mean faulty hardware?
<bigcx2> everyone has a recovery mode in an ubuntu system (unless you removed it)
<Onburiiku> Okay, I give up.
<dimeo> Logite: the alt was handy for putting on a pII with only 256mb
<dante_> 2000=xp
<Flannel> Logite: same place you downloaded the desktop CD
<TheLance> cant be
<dante_> both are equally NT
<Logite> I see the desktop one at: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<Onburiiku> I'm going to try and actually install Ubuntu again
<TheLance> i installed mac os on this
<bigcx2> plus if windows was screwing up at boot time
<macd> BC, the opensource radeon drive WILL NOT run XGL.
<Onburiiku> for the 3rd time
<TheLance> worked fine
<n2diy> TheLance: you installed windows after you installled linux?
<bigcx2> you might have bad hardware
<TheLance> nope
<TheLance> before
<bigcx2> lol someone already wrote that
<illriginal> HKSFV <- for windows does that for me without me editing anything... it does that for me by itself... nevermind ill google around, sorry for the misunderstanding.
<asc_> Logite: the partitions are the hard part if you haven't used linux before; telling it to partition automatically is probably a good idea.  Pretty much everything else is easy to work out.
<TheLance> linux solved a lot of issues for a while
<dante_> maybe windows was the first OS of almost anyone witha computer
<Flannel> Logite: you might need to go to "more install options", depending on which version you're installing
<Logite> asc_: I don't really want partitions
<TheLance> so i been using it for like 6 months now
<Onburiiku> You know that Ubunut thing you can download and run in windows, then you're supposed to be able to boot ubuntu?
<TheLance> specifically ubuntu
<Onburiiku> That doesn nothing
<dimeo> bigcx2: whoever writes slowest buys the next round of beer
<Onburiiku> just like everything else I've tried
<Flannel> Logite: Partitions are a good thing ;)  You'll probably want to reinstall with partitions in a few months when you get your bearings.  Or at least, with a separate home partition
<TheLance> i even installed macos on it at time
<Onburiiku> I think it must by my BIOS
<bigcx2> lol ok
<TheLance> i might just go that tommorow
<dante_> mcos sucks BIG TIME
<macd> http://goodbye-microsoft.com ;)
<n2diy> TheLance: specifically Ubuntu? What else are you playing with on the HD?
<TheLance> its exactly like ubuntu
<Logite> Flannel: Why would I need partitions? For windows?
<TheLance> nothing
<asc_> Logite: It's hard to have an operating system without at least one.  Select automatic, and you don't have to worry about it.
<TheLance> everytime i do an install
<TheLance> its a fresh reformat
<dante_> hm.... theres one thing i want to know.. whats the meaning of the name "ubuntu"?
<dimeo> macd: sweet linki
<dimeo> link
<bigcx2> TheLance: if you notice, there is 908 people in this chat room...try getting that kind of support from opensuse
<TheLance> its means
<asc_> Logite: The C drive under windows is a partition.  If you have only the C drive, you have one partition.
<TheLance> beautiful
<Flannel> Logite: no, so when/if/whatever you reinstall (or do a fresh install instead of 'upgrading', or whatever), you reinstall around your home partition, so all your personal stuff stays, and you don't have to worry about copying/backing up/etc
<TheLance> well the thing is
<asc_> Logite: If you have, say, C and D, you have two partitions
<dante_> really?
<dante_> cool
<TheLance> i've been having little issues wiht it
<n2diy> ! automatix | asc_
<ubotu> asc_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<macd> dimeo, yes, yes it is. ubuntu has the same thing as well.
<TheLance> it was  chore trying to get 1440X900 screen resololution
<Flannel> Logite: You reinstall without reformatting /home, just mounting it, and basically, it takes most of the pain out of reinstalling.
<Logite> asc_: I have an idea of what partitions are, but why would I need them?
<asc_> n2diy: I'm talking about automatic partitioning in the installer, not automatix
<TheLance> well heres what i'll do
<Flannel> Logite: Partitions in linux aren't like windows.  Think of if you could have a separate partition for "My Documents"
<TheLance> i'm gonna go get a new HD
<Onburiiku> I'll bbs, gonna try and install Ubuntu again
<TheLance> recover all my files
<asc_> Logite: To have a file system, you need a partition.  To have files, you need a file system.
<n2diy> asc_, ok sorry.
<TheLance> and reinstall an os
<dimeo> macd: ubuntu has a microsoft killer web link?
<TheLance> i don't know which one
<dimeo> what.. like.. kiss my ass bill gates dot org?
<bigcx2> why don't you try backing up what you need
<Logite> asc_: Ah, guess it's a bit diff then windows eh
<bigcx2> and then reinstalling the os
<TheLance> how do i do that?
<bigcx2> without buying the new hardware
<bigcx2> i dunno
<bigcx2> cd's
<Vema> netstat -lt   reports open ports 2208, 63047, 5900, 44273  anyone know what these are?
<bigcx2> whatever you want
<TheLance> how?
<macd> dimeo, no just the installation method, there is a windows installer for ubuntu now.
<nixbox> is there a way to view the contents of an initrd image, like which modules are there?
<TheLance> without a working os
<bigcx2> command line tools
<bigcx2> in recovery mode
<po0f> Vema: grep NUM /etc/services
<TheLance> well thats the problem
<bigcx2> at the boot screen
<bigcx2> hit esc
<TheLance> i'm kinda noob at command lines
<dimeo> macd: gotcha.. himm mebbie I look into buying that url I mentioned
<n2diy> Vema:  where did you get the reports from?
<TheLance> i have no idea what i'm doing when it comes to that
<TheLance> thats why i used ubuntu for a reason
<TheLance> to learn it
<TheLance> it didn't do a very good job obviously
<dimeo> can't find the server at www.kissmyassbillgates.org   yup it's available
<bigcx2> well...you're obviously on irc somehow
<TheLance> yeah
<starkruzr> so guys.  how do you install Ubuntu on a machine with no CD ROM drive, running Red Hat Enterprise 4?
<TheLance> installing xhcat
<TheLance> ony my windows laptop
<Vema> n2diy, from : netstat -lt
<Flannel> !install | starkruzr
<ubotu> starkruzr: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<bigcx2> so look up what you need to learn to backup your data from the command line
<po0f> Vema: Ok, they just look like regular network connections.
<bigcx2> and voila
<bigcx2> learning is occuring
<asc_> Logite: to get to the alternate install CD... uh, are you going to use 6.06 or 6.10?
<Vema> po0f, i cant find anything grepping services
<TheLance> well i've tried that today
<Logite> I don't know, what's the main diff
<TheLance> google is a good tool
<SoundGuy29> questoin: in redhat i'd use chkconfig to stop a service from running by default. how do i do it in ubuntu ?
<bigcx2> indeed it is
<TheLance> but not much pops up for ubuntu
<asc_> Logite: 6.10 is newer.  Some people also find it's less stable.
<Logite> I'm just wanting to switch over to ubuntu cause windows is a pain op system
<bigcx2> :/ i don't know about that
<n2diy> Vema:  ok, go to www.grc.com, and run there "sheilds up" program, they will scan your ports, an tell you if your have any vulnerablityes.
<sanddrag> anyone know how long it takes to update from 6.06 to 6.10 once the download is done?
<Logite> What are the advantages aof being new? Is it less compatible?
<coach_z> what size HD do i need to install ubuntu?
<Quarupt> I am trying to build stepmania from source while running the configure script I get this? Error: 'Characters/default' is missing.
<Quarupt> ooops Not that
<macd> coach_z, a 1.2gb would work fine ;P
<asc_> Logite: Hum, faster boot time... newer kernel, more recent versions of software
<coach_z> sweet
<Logite> 6.10 then
<Quarupt> I am trying to build stepmania from source while running the configure script I get this? configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found
<coach_z> thanks madcd
<asc_> righto
<dimeo> coach_z older system?
<n2diy> Logite: linux isn't new, it is based on one of the oldest operating systems known.
<coach_z> new system, reallllly  old HD
<asc_> under 6.10, click north america->united states and pick a random server
<SoundGuy29> anyone ? in redhat i'd use chkconfig to stop a service from running by default. how do i do it in ubuntu ?
<Quarupt> How can I get a an "OpenGL Library? Do I need to install a package?
<asc_> or use your continent of choice
<Vema> n2diy, Ok, i've got 2 other ubuntu machines and they just report normal ports like 22, 21, 80 etc. I'm just a bit paranoid
<TheLance> damn it
<asc_> Logite: belay that order
<TheLance>  i don't wnat to spend the time
<sanddrag> it's taking forever to update to 6.10
<TheLance> installing everything
<asc_> Logite: they've changed the download screen thing
<TheLance> and making it be the way i had it all over again
<macd> SoundGuy29, you want a console based way of a GUI?
<macd> or a GUI*
<SoundGuy29> console
<SoundGuy29> i'm using server
<TheLance> it took me forever to get the edgy eft orginal artwork back on it
<SoundGuy29> 6.06
<dimeo> ubuntu with xfce runs quite nice on a p2, with 256mb and 1.5gb HD
<TheLance> not ot mention i have a bunch of term papers on it
<n2diy> Vema:  understood, and follow my previos  instructions,:  ok, go to www.grc.com, and run there "sheilds up" program, they will scan your ports, an tell you if your have any vulnerablityes.
<macd> SoundGuy29, then just remove the service from /etc/init.d/
<asc_> Logite: okay.  continent->region->random server, then click 'other installation options'
<SoundGuy29> well, i'd like it to sat in init.d i
<dimeo> mmm or isit a p3.. can't be sure
<SoundGuy29> in case i want to run in manyually
<Quarupted> Hello can anyone help me????
<Quarupted> I am trying to build stepmania from source while running the configure script I get this? configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found
<Vema> n2diy, I am, thanks
<asc_> Logite: it'll take you to a page that looks a bit like this: http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/edgy/
<macd> SoundGuy29, then remove the symlinke in /etc/rc1.d/ rc2 rc3 rc4 rc5
<sanddrag> seems like I could download and burn the iso and do a clean install of 6.10 in the amount of time it is taking to update
<SoundGuy29> isn't there a more elegant way than removing links ?
<asc_> Logite: then scroll down to the alternate install CD and download it
<macd> SoundGuy29, ehh not sure, Im old school, I still make them by hand ;)
<TheLance> well alright how does this sound?
<TheLance> i get a new HD
<SoundGuy29> yeah. well something must be used instead of chkconfig in ubuntu
<TheLance> install ubuntu on that
<dimeo> hey another canadjun!
<dimeo> hey orkid
<tritohc> how can i setup a widescreen resolution
<TheLance> then use that HD to recover all the stuff on i have on my current hd
<Madpilot> orkid, dimeo, #ubuntu-ca for more Canadian  Ubuntu-flavoured goodness
<orkid> hey dimeo
<TheLance> well you have to go edit your xorg.conf tritohc
<dimeo> orkid: you must be out west.. it's past bedtime here
<Logite> asc_: what if i have a 64 bit processor
<n2diy> ! twinview | tritohc
<ubotu> tritohc: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<orkid> no, in EST dimeo
<rogueChsbrgr__> tritohc: xorg.conf
<zeifer> CST here
<asc_> Logite: is it x86 architecture?
<TheLance> edit that
<tritohc> ubotu: that will be my next question
<TheLance> and inject the resolution you want
<dimeo> hehehe.. ure like me.. gonna be a ruf day at werk tomarra
<tritohc> rogueChsbrgr__, TheLance: i'm working on that
<Logite> AMD Athlon 64 3500+
<Logite> You tell me :P
<rogueChsbrgr__> just edit the default resolutions in there
<TheLance> for example 1440x900
<tritohc> TheLance: yes, 1600x1050
<TheLance> sudo gedit directory of xorg.conf
* mneptok sees Canadians. ... everywhere. some of them don't know they're Canadian.
<TheLance> bam edit it
<TheLance> save it
<asc_> Hey y'all can AMD64 run 32 bit Ubuntu?
<TheLance> and ctrl alt delete
<tritohc> TheLance: done, done, done
<orkid> asc_: yes
<mneptok> asc_: yes.
<Logite> You can, but i was wondering
<asc_> thanks
<Logite> If yo ucan run it under 64
<dimeo> mneptok: nice people everywhere.... must be canadians
<TheLance> or you can jsut do a sudo dpkg-reconfigre
<mneptok> dimeo: + ,eh?
<asc_> Logite: As I understand it, the difference between 32 and 64 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit processor is that 32-bit is a bit slower, but better supported and has more software.
<n2diy> Canuks!?
<Logite> Oh
<Logite> asc_: well I guess i'll stick with the 32 bit then
<kitche> asc_: yes sicne x86_64 is just x86 with 64bit extensions
<macd> asc_, and you understand correctly ;)
<mneptok> n2diy: i'm a Murkin living in Canuckia
<asc_> ^^
<dimeo> little mosque on the prairie!
<orkid> i still have trouble getting in-browser video streaming to work in 32bit.
<dimeo> takes a canuk to put that on the air
<sess> crap, seems the edgy kernel on teh live cd won't boot on my laptop
<tritohc> no one has a helpful link on the widescreen resolution front?
<n2diy> mneptok: ? my sister lives in Halifax,NS, what do you folks call your dollar now?
<dimeo> good show... gonna piss off rednecks across the globe
<TheLance> tritohc
<dimeo> =p
<macd> tritohc, just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolution.
<tritohc> i did that.
<macd> and?
<mneptok> tritohc: reconfiguring the xorg package doesn't pop tho cork?
<tritohc> nothing.
<sanddrag> so, does anyone know how long it takes to upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06?  Or, at what point roughly in the upgrade the ubuntu docs get upgraded (I saw it doing that).
<TheLance> google "widescreen resolution" "ubuntu"
<mneptok> *the
<zeifer> Hopefully restart.
<tritohc> TheLance: did that
<Logite> asc_: So I'm at this list here: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/
<TheLance> you should get a nice tutatorial
<zeifer> Restart X that is.
<macd> tritohc, did you restart X after?
<Vema> n2diy, Thanks gonna do the scan without my router plugged in too.
<zeifer> Thank you for reiterating macd. ;)
<macd> yeah, all good ;)
<tritohc> how can i tell my current resolution
<macd> sometimes Im watching another screen while Im typing
<macd> tritohc, click on desktop resolution within the system menu.
<zeifer> I know the feeling. I do that quite frequently myself.
<dimeo> xkill... one of my favourite discoveries of the last 6 months
<n2diy> Hmm, Vema is going to scan her ports with her router disconnected? Ok.
<asc_> Logite: Okay, bit different than the page I was looking at.  You want http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso or http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent (if you want to be nice to the server)
<sess> damn, I can boot dapper live, but not edgy, what doyou think this means as far as edgy having any xXXXX support?
<Quarupted> Can anyone tell me the name of the opengl devel package please???
<sess> stupid question, please disregard
<dimeo> the problem is.. I'm in staff meetings that go on and on.. .I start to daydream about xkill... that little skull and bones
<dimeo> if only it was that easy
<Logite> okay
<TheLance> k
<TheLance> how do i install ubuntu from a terminal?
<Logite> asc_: i'm downloading it, once i'm done and mount it
<TheLance> i just put in a live cd
<Logite> asc_: what do i do from there?
<TheLance> and found a hd
<TheLance> i can install it on
<seww> how do you minimize xchat to the panel?
<zak__> sudo isn't doing anything [the command isn't executed, no error is given, it just does nothing] 
<Flannel> TheLance: er, what?  You cant.  LiveCD has to go through the installer on the desktop
<zak__> any suggestions?
<TheLance> yeah
<TheLance> but it locked up on me
<TheLance> the last time i tried it
<dimeo> man.. this channel is like the worst ER episode ever
<kitche> zak__: what command?
<TheLance> edgy eft is kinda weird
<macd> Quarupted, libgl1-mesa-dev
<dimeo> they're just bleeding all over the place
<TheLance> nothing like the old dapper install cd
<asc_> Logite: Should be able to install on a drive with windows on it.
<Flannel> TheLance: there's no other way on the liveCD.  You need the alternate CD to install without the GUI
<TheLance> damn it
<TheLance> more owrk for me
<TheLance> and more waiting
<zak__> kitche: anything - "sudo ls" doesn't even work, and i can't run gui root stuff, like when i run synaptic, it asks for the password, then does nothing
<n2diy> Flannel: I think he is trying boot options?
<orkid> what's on port 32768? it's listening and open
<asc_> Logite: put it in the computer, boot it up, and when it brings up a menu, press enter and it'll start the install process.
<seww> how do you minimize xchat to the panel?
<TheLance> installing from GUI is the most horrible idead ever
<po0f> TheLance: It has always worked for me.
<TheLance> i
<sess> orkid: ironic, thats the highest small int
<kitche> zak_: are you putting in your user password? when it asks for a password?
<TheLance> its just really laggy for me
<pavs> how do I remove chroot. I configured it to install 32bit google earth. It didnt work so good now I want to get rid of it. how do i do it?
<TheLance> and would lock up at times
<TheLance> last time i tried ot install ubuntu
<kitche> pavs: jsut type exit and it will exit chroot
<TheLance> i had install dapper
<kitche> pavs: chroot is part of Linux the command that is
<po0f> sess: 65535, _unsigned_ short for port numbers.
<TheLance> then upgraded to edgy
<zak__> kitche: yeah... from the command line it doesn't even ask me... it'll print info when i give it no arguments, but other than that, nothing
<Logite> asc_: It shouldn't be very hard for a windows user to do this right? I mean, I've reformatted plenty of times, built my own box, etc.
<high-freq> macd: aiighty i'm back
<TheLance> wait can i reinstall edgy from the recovery mode?
<macd> high-freq, its still building, so I assume its not going ot fail here
<orkid> sess: yes it is
<zak__> kitche: and "sudo -u foo ls" picks up that foo isn't a real user
<TheLance> i have a feeling that would not delete al lmy important files
<dimeo> logite: youre gonna be a ubuntu hacker in no time
<macd> however I am on ruby1.8
<high-freq> hmm
<sess> its was merely an observation po0f
<TheLance> and install new system files
<pavs> no I have chroot  as a folder right next to 'home' and 'media'
<high-freq> macd: well inform me on what u did...cuz its not working for me...hehe
<kitche> pavs: then just delete the folder
<macd> I had to downgrade from 1.9 a while back to get rmagick to build
<Flannel> zak__: `sudo -k` then try again.  That'll remove the cached password and prompt you again
<orkid> so what is 32768, anyone know?
<pavs> doesnt have a delet option when I right click it
<Quarupted> macd, you sure?
<asc_> Logite: It shouldn't be a problem, no.  As I recall, you can pretty much select the default options for everything.
<Logite> dimeo: 1337 h4x or regular? ;)
<macd> Quarupted, absolutly.
<Commander-Crowe> How do I stop iptables? and then save it?
<dimeo> orkid: mostly used by the CIA for homeland security
<po0f> sess: Ok, I was just pointing out that ports are unsigned shorts, a negative port would be kinda weird.
<zak__> Flannel: well, it asks for the password now, but still doesn't do anything
<orkid> dimeo: uhuh
<kitche> pavs: sudo rm -r chroot try that in a terminal
<dimeo> logite: you've built your own box.. so you've earned the 3l33t3 campers badge
<sess> po0f: very true, I was just passing the time till my servers edgy upgrade completed ;)
<macd> uograde one and let the webcache handle the rest ;)
<sess> but it looks like getting edgy on this laptop is gonna be hard.  Im hoping that was a bad image I burned, so Im now burning it to a dvd.
<Logite> dimeo: Right oonnnn
<zak__> "sudo -l" tells me i can't execute sudo :s
<asc_> Logite: The only problem I had the first time was partitions, and the automatic option for those works just fine.  People do recommend making seperate partitions for a variety of things, but maybe trying that the first time around is tempting fate.
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Quarupted> macd, well I installed it and the configure script still says I need OpenGL Library ?
<high-freq> hmm i had 1.8 and 1.9 installed....so i'm takin out ruby 1.8
<zak__> damnit, i think i know what the problem is... unfortunately i'll have to reboot and use knoppix or something to fix it :s
<macd> Quarupted, you might need to specify to your configure script the absolute path ot the librarys.
<macd> high-freq, no take out 1.9!
<macd> 1.8 works
<high-freq> 1.9
<high-freq> oh ok
<high-freq> i'll readd the 1.8 then ;)
<dimeo> logite:  I've often done a fat32 partition for access from both windows and ubuntu... to store downloads and stuff..
<Quarupted> macd, no I don't think so if the correct libs are there it will work that wasnt the right package
<dimeo> cause the windows NTFS partition is read only from linux and from windows I think the ext3 is read only too
<macd> Quarupted, if the configure script doesnt know where the lbis are (common for debian based distros to move stuff) you must specify them.
<asc_> Logite: there's also a newish semi-stable thing that can use NTFS partitions as read-write
<Quarupted> macd this is a smart script if the libs are there it will find them that was the wrong package
<dimeo> hard drives are so huge these days.. 4 partitions is not a bad idea
<macd> Quarupted, then use apt-cache search to find the package you think it is.
<Quarupted> macd Ya I tried that over 400 results
<xelados> I asked for help at #winehq and got redirected here.. when I try to compile wine, it gives me an error regarding OpenGL and Direct3D, saying it won't be compiled with either supported.
<TheLance> guys whats the command to upgrade ot edgy?
<xelados> Someone said I need the 32-bit OpenGL libraries.
<TheLance> or install it from a terminal?
<xelados> Where can I get'em?
<mindstate> hey all, whats would be a better alternative to Azureus for bittorrent, it's a bit to bulky for my liking
<Logite> So what do partitions for ubuntu mean?
<Logite> I don't quite understand
<macd> Quarupted, the only way that would not be the package is if you were using the binary ati/nvidia drivers.
<xelados> mindstate: bittornado's pretty good
<mindstate> xelados, does it support DHT?
<dimeo> xelados: sounds to me like they're giving you the run around...
<xelados> What's DHT?
<pavs> sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<pavs> what does it mean
<ajax__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Quarupted> macd, maybe because I am using a binary Nvidia driver?
<xelados> dimeo: What am I supposed to do? Sift through synaptic?
<ajax__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<high-freq> ok its installin the ruby1.8 packages that i selected
<mindstate> xelados, distributed hash table gives you better chance of faster d/l speed
<dimeo> xelados:  tried searching the ubuntuforums.org?
<mindstate> xelados, but ill try bittornado
<xelados> dimeo: Not yet
<pavs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 I used this instruction and chroot is a folder and I cant even delete it
<macd> Quarupted, then nvidia-glx-dev is what you want.
<Logite> asc_: mind letting me in on what exactly partitions mean for linux?
<elijah> hey how will i install an application in ubuntu???
<dimeo> elijah: sudo apt-get install yourfavouriteprogramname
<kamui> it WAS the edgy cd I burned!  Another damn coaster.  when I burned to a dvd, it worked perfectly
<Flannel> elijah: Synaptic Package Manager
<dimeo> what kinda program you want?
<asc_> Logite: When you go to put files on the drive, you have to make a partition table.  This is the same in both windows and Linux.
<dimeo> we got warez
<elijah> whre's that
<dimeo> tons o warez
<dimeo> system
<elijah> i'll try thanks
<Flannel> elijah: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, I believe.
<Logite> asc_: files as in any file? like for instance a downloaded exe?
<asc_> Logite: My perception is that you're thinking of 'partitions' as in extra drive letters on windows, created by splitting one drive into two sections?
<dimeo> Any certain kind of software that you're wanting ?
<Logite> asc_: dead on
<asc_> Logite: correct.
<asc_> Logite: If, on windows, you don't split your drive, you still have one partition - the C drive.
<Logite> asc_: So when I install ubuntu do I only have one "C" drive like windows for instance?
<elijah> dimeo, it's vlc
<Logite> asc_: that i can download things to, etc.
<pavs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 I used this instruction and chroot is a folder and I cant even delete it
<asc_> Logite: If you select the automatic partitioning, yes, that's what will happen.
<TheLance> well i just found out
<xerophyte> does anybody know any good webbased music (songs) management software ?
<TheLance> the hd i had lying around
<high-freq> macd: ok this one now ;(  /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<dimeo> asc_: I recall having the same confusion.. windows *seemed* easier cause it had c:/ drive and the disk was a:/
<Logite> asc_: What are the other options? I'm probably not going to try it for the first run around, but how do they work
<TheLance> no longer works
<TheLance> so i'm screwed
<asc_> Logite: It will actually make two partitions - the second one is for "swap", which is the same as a windows page file.  You don't need to worry about that one.
<kamui> hey, ReiserFS or Ext3?
<elijah> dimeo: i've opened the synaptic manager
<elijah> then what's next?
<macd> high-freq, prolly need to use ruby1.8
<Logite> asc_: what is a windows page file?
<macd> I assume you typed ruby instead of ruby1.8
<asc_> Logite: It uses part of the disk as extra RAM.
<high-freq> it went thru..installed the 1.8 again and reran the ruby1.8 setup.rb
<asc_> Logite: virtual memory
<Logite> asc_: ah, okay.
<dimeo> elijah: search for vlc
<high-freq> went thru fine...rdoc and ri was fine
<macd> ohh, and it gave you that problem, ahhh
<elijah> ok
<macd> high-freq, let me think on that for a sec
<high-freq> k
<dimeo> or you can enter 'sudo apt-get install vlc" in the terminal
<asc_> Logite: Explaining the other options requires some explanation of the linux file system, and I'm out of time.
<Logite> asc_: Oh noes!
<Logite> asc_: so, after i install linux, will i need any drivers or anything for my widescreen display, sound card, etc.?
<Logite> asc_: And about programs, does it come with like a media player for mp3 playing, etc>?
<dimeo> elijah: it will be added to your applications-->sound and video menu
<asc_> Logite: The answer is 'maybe'.
<Logite> asc_: Where do I acquire those if so
<elijah> dimeo: but it cant find the vlc
<seww> minimize xchat to tray, how?
<FearMoth> Hi, I need to install grub to my mbr, so I can boot from a partition which has the contents of a linux install CD copied to it. do I need to make a /boot directory on that partition (/dev/hda2) ? what files will I need to create?
<Flannel> !grub | FearMoth, first link
<ubotu> FearMoth, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dimeo> have you activated all repositories yet?
<asc_> Logite: Erm, getting display-related things working can be a little difficult at times.  Where to get things depends greatly on your hardware, particularly your video card.  Ask people in here if your model works after I leave.
<FearMoth> thanks Flannel
<asc_> Logite: Well, everything works... some things are just difficult to get working.
<Logite> well I have a 7800 gtx
<Logite> i game, but i'm guessing with ubuntu you can't do much of that
<asc_> Logite: NVidia's pretty well supported, and the release linux drivers
<dimeo> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html#enabling_extra_repositories
<asc_> Logite: I've got to run
<dimeo> Logite: think of this as your new hobby for bit, when making the transition
<Logite> dimeo: Yeah, i'm tired of windows. I can't even get past the booting sequence lately
<Logite> dimeo: I really like gaming, but I can shove it off for now
<macd> high-freq, is that error when you ran ruby1.8 setup.rb ? (as root or sudo)
<dimeo> keep a dual boot
<Logite> dimeo: Would rather have a working PC first
<high-freq> macd: that is when i run  gem install postgres
<Logite> dimeo: How hard would that be to get set up the first run?
<macd> ahhh
<high-freq> macd: ruby1.8 setup.rb  as sudo is fine...goes thru fine
<dimeo> not too hard.. take that free space and make a second partition
<Logite> dimeo: could you walk me through it once I start installing?
<dimeo> put ubuntu on it.. GRUB ( the boot loader) that's installed should detect your two os that are installed
<Logite> dimeo: i'm using the alternate installer this time around, and I have a 300 gb harddrive so I don't really need to worry about space
<macd> high-freq, Im not sure if this will help or not but try gem install postgres --include-dependencies
<dimeo> can't ... gotta go to be actually =(
<high-freq> k
<dimeo> catch zzzzz
<Logite> dimeo: wait for a few min
<Logite> dimeo: just a few questions first
<dimeo> yup
<dimeo> is all of that 300gb in a ntfs partition?
<high-freq> macd: ya same...its like gem aint workin...
<macd> k
<Logite> Yeah...
<macd> try this
<Logite> Is that a prob
<macd> gem install postgres  --ruby=/usr/bin/ruby1.8 --include-dependencies
<Logite> With the regular boot the screen would just go blank after it showing ubuntu then the loading bar
<dimeo> well first off... have you backed up your important data on the C drive?
<dimeo> that's the first thing
<Logite> I'm trying the alternate install after i'm done downloading
<Logite> Yeah, already backed up on another drive
<dimeo> good
<high-freq> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<high-freq> same
<metres> Hi all, im trying to have FB_VESA set as module... in my vanilla 2.6.19... I can only set it to Y or N ... but it is set as (M)odule in 2.6.17-10...
<high-freq> i took out 1.9 and put back the 1.8
<macd> high-freq, well Im out of ideas :( have you tried asking in #rubyonrails ?
<Logite> So do I still only need to pop in the ubuntu disk while starting up to install it?
<high-freq> nope..not yet
<macd> Im i there too, so Im instrested in the fix.
<dimeo> b4 you install with the alternate version. download the qtparted iso and burn that bootdisk.. you wont regret
<Onburiiku> Biig question for y'all
<dimeo> it's like partition magic on a bootdisk
<Onburiiku> I finally got my LiveCD working
<dimeo> bootcd
<Onburiiku> but it's a dapper CD
<Logite> eh
<Logite> How would I go about doing that
<Onburiiku> Should I download and burn Edgy or stick with my old-ish dapper CD?
<Logite> Do i burn it to a seperate cd
<PORDO> anyone know how to specify how jabbin plays sound?
<Logite> Or the same cd the boot of ubuntu is on
<Onburiiku> Basically Dapper or Edgy?
<metres> Onburiiku : stick with dapper... feisty is coming in two month...
<dimeo> that way you can graphically view and play with the sizing of your partitions if you like *before* making actual changes
<Logite> so just burn the qtparted iso onto another cd?
<Logite> also, where can i get qtparted
<Logite> sourceforge?
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: it will take maybe 4 hrs total installing edgy from scratch, gnome is much faster & suspend works, worth it imo
<dimeo> yea... cost you a 50c for the blank and its a good tool to have on hand
<elijah> *dimeo: i really cant figure it out
<Onburiiku> So, frogzoo, You're saying go with Edgy?
<Onburiiku> Metress: What does Feisty have to do with Edgy vs Dapper?
<dimeo> sry my mistake gparted
<FearMoth> Flannel: is there anything specific on that grub howto page that shows how to install grub to boot from /dev/hda2? I don't have any device.map file
<Logite> gparted? lol
<frogzoo> Onburiiku: except that feisty is out in 2 months - you're somewhat in the middle now
<cafuego_> frogzoo: 4 hours?
<Logite> where do i download it?
<frogzoo> cafuego_: sure
<Logite> nevermind D:
<Logite> i get the livecd for that right?
<dimeo> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cafuego_> frogzoo: seems a bit long
<dimeo> check out the screenshots
<TheLance> hhmm
<frogzoo> cafuego_: there's all the customisation you have to put back in place, codecs etc. etc.
<dimeo> you can quickly boot it take a peek at your HD partitions
<TheLance> i got fsck to check my hd
<nalioth> Logite: you can install gparted on an Ubuntu livecd
<TheLance> i forced a check on it
<dimeo> true
<cafuego_> frogzoo: backup /etc and keep ~, tends to be fine.
<dimeo> the gparted cd boot quick tho
<Logite> Okay I am burning the iso for gparted to a cd
<dimeo> Logite: how come ure using the alternate ubuntu iso ?
<mabus> what's the package that contains all the fonts in ubuntu?
<dimeo> the regular didn't boot for you?
<Logite> no
<Onburiiku> So I should install dapper? What happens when Feisty comes out?
<dimeo> himm
<Logite> after the loading screen where it says ubuntu over it
<javelin9999> anyone know how to get rythmbox working right out of the box on edgy?
<Logite> it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<dimeo> you try the safe mode?
<Logite> not a mouse cursor
<Logite> what safe mode?
<Logite> ohhh
<Logite> the one under it?
<Logite> yeah
<TheLance> well feisty will have one great feature
<TheLance> no more it has a thing called defenderx
<TheLance> so that means if you mess up your xorg.conf
<TheLance> that just recovers it
<Vuen> ah yes, the bulletproofx
<TheLance> yeah
<TheLance> whatever its named
<TheLance> its nice
<macd> there is also a transfer wizard to bring your files and whatnot from a windows install into linux.
<TheLance> sweet
<Onburiiku> Howabout I re-word my question.
<TheLance> cant wait for it
<dimeo> theres some boot options
* macd sticks with dapper ;)
<TheLance> edgy has been pissing me off
<dimeo> you might wanna try
<TheLance> edgy got annoying real quick
<Logite> i already have the alt burned
<Logite> but okay
<TheLance> but i will admit
<macd> Onburiiku, dapper = ultra tested + stable Edgy = cutting edge, and pretty decent
<Logite> let me know and i'll try it
<TheLance> it looks nice though
<Vuen> edgy is not cutting edge enough for me
<macd> I would recommend dapper to anyone.
<Vuen> i'm very much considering switching to gentoo
<Onburiiku> lol
<macd> Vuen, have fin with a 2 day install process ;)
<TheLance> dapper is the better one yes
<Onburiiku> looks like the hosue is split between dapper and edgy >.>
<TheLance> but edgy looks better
<Onburiiku> somewhat
<Vuen> macd: i don't mind
<Vuen> my computer burns a lot of cpu hours as it is
<macd> Vuen, if you want leading edge, go for feisty.
<Vuen> i'm doing particle accelerator simulations for my honours project... i regularly leave my computer on crunching numbers overnight
<TheLance> i might just upgrade to feisty tommorow
<TheLance> i'll download it right now
<TheLance> so i can install it in the morning
<Vuen> TheLance: i'm waiting for the featurefreeze
<Vuen> i'll upgrade to feisty on the 8t
<Vuen> 8th*
<TheLance> why is that?
<macd> Vuen, that is going to be a while
<Onburiiku> Feisty is out?
<Onburiiku> Or is it beta
<TheLance> i have this problem going on with edgy right now
<TheLance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2094774#post2094774
<Vuen> because on the 8th, the featureset is frozen. things stop changing and they start getting fixed
<TheLance> and i'm sick of trying to figure it out
<macd> Its not even beta yet Onburiiku
<TheLance> so i'm just gonna move to feisty
<Onburiiku> wow
<Vuen> i switched to edgy when the beta release candidate came out (bout a week before beta opened), and i had no problems whatsoever
<Vuen> it was completely flawless
<Onburiiku> Well, I'm already downloading edgy on windows (Running VMWare ATM)
<Onburiiku> And I'm used to edgy from my VMWare Ubuntu
<Onburiiku> So I'll go with that
<TheLance> where do i download feisty fawn?
<Logite> so what am i downloading gparted for again?
<Logite> to partiton my drives?
<Vuen> TheLance: if you don't know where to download it, don't download it.
<mneptok> hehehe
<TheLance> nvmind
<dimeo> boot parameters 'noapic' and 'nolapic'
<TheLance> found out
<dimeo> noapm
<Vuen> TheLance: dude
<Vuen> don't do it
<slap_me> if i wanna uninstall ubuntu, and grub...how do i wipe out those partitions?
<Vuen> it's not even beta stage yet
<TheLance> why?
<Vuen> it's barely alpha
<Vuen> it's a horrible mess right now
<Vuen> things will break
<dimeo> i can't find the webpage about it.. but they're boot options for the liveCD that help with such problems sometimes
<TheLance> well not unless i can get that issue i have to be fix
<TheLance> i don't know what to do
<zak__> could someone give me the output of "groups" for a normal user after a fresh ubuntu install? i screwed up all my groups, and i'm not sure i've put myself back in them all :)
<dimeo> the other thing to try
<Logite> do i try those all at once
<Vuen> TheLance: well, you could revert to dapper. dapper is LTS after all
<dimeo> is if the screen disappears like it's changing resolutions on you and it stays blank.. press control alt +
<foco> hi
<TheLance> well i personally thing downgrading is stupid
<Vuen> TheLance: edgy is only four months newer than dapper. there isn't a whole lot different.
<dimeo> you can change resolutions.... cycle them through until one works
<TheLance> pretty much
<macd> Vuen, except for the MAJOR kernel differences.
<Vuen> TheLance: downgrading is stupider than not being able to even reach a login screen?
<TheLance> edgy jsut looks cooler
<dimeo> Logite: I wish i could find the webpage that's about the boot codes for you
<macd> dimeo, man grub.
<TheLance> well my options are
<TheLance> getting a new hd
<Logite> it isn't like my screen res is changing
<TheLance> and installing edgy on that
<Vuen> macd: yes, different kernel, xorg 7.1... all changes that are pretty transparent to an ordinary end-user.
<TheLance> so i can recover all my important files
<Logite> it's like i'm getting put into a command prompt but only 1 blinking thing in the top left
<TheLance> or option 2
<TheLance> do a reformat
<TheLance> and a clean install
<TheLance> lose everything
<macd> Vuen, that was the whole object in edgy, to ramp up for feisty drastic front end changes.
<TheLance> feisty looks like edgy at this point
<Quarupted> macd, good lookin man, that was it now do ya know the package for SDL Devel?
<TheLance> and edgy looks wonderful
<slap_me> since i have 3 partitons righ tnow...my windows...swap..and ubuntu
<macd> not to mention ubuntu picked up the CFQ kernel scheduler in edgy.
<slap_me> if i install vista on the windows partition
<TheLance> well technically 2
<slap_me> will ubuntu and swap still be there?
<TheLance> swap is needed for ubuntu
<Vuen> macd: yes, i know that. that's exactly my point. he doesn't NEED edgy, he won't even notice the difference. edgy exists so that us powerusers could test-drive the new kernel and xorg to get ready for feisty. thats why they didn't even make cds in shipit. it's hardly even a real release.
<macd> Quarupted, I can look.
<TheLance> you can't run ubuntu without swap
<Vuen> TheLance: yes you can
<macd> TheLance, yeah you can.
<cinnix> fonts question - what directory shall they go in?
<TheLance> yeah but it wil lock up alot
<Quarupted> macd, and maybe you can teach me how you search for them, I typed SDL into apt-cache and synaptic way to many results
<TheLance> without that virtual memory
<macd> TheLance, no it wont.
<macd> you need more RAM!
<Vuen> TheLance: it pages to the root partition
<TheLance> then whats the point of having it?
<dimeo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335347
<Vuen> TheLance: much faster
<ziro01> I'll find out
<TheLance> see
<dimeo> take a look at this guys problem.. see if it sounds like yours
<Vuen> TheLance: swapping to a partition means the operating system has a dedicated chunk of space where it can scribble anywhere it wants. it doesn't have to deal with the filesystem at all.
<Logite> it's telling me to select my keyboard layot
<Logite> layout*
<Vuen> TheLance: much faster that way.
<TheLance> yeah that part i know
<dimeo> he gets a blank screen after booting the live cd
<dimeo> adding acpi=off to the boot options available on the CD install (ie press F6) I managed to boot to a useable desktop
<Vuen> TheLance: well you can do without if you want. you can just make a file on your ordinary partition and loopmount it as swap
<macd> Quarupted, SDL there are alot of hits, what are you trying to install that reguires it?
<frogzoo> TheLance: some people do run without swap, not really recommended though
<Logite> what's the diff between a regular install and an alternate install again?
<seravitae> is there a reason that the generic kernel should (three times now) randomly "half-freeze" up?
<seravitae> my keyboard doesnt do anything
<Quarupted> macd, Stepmania its a game for my kid, the binary doesnt work so I am building it
<macd> ahh, ok
<dimeo> oh. yer already on the alternate CD ... text interface
<TheLance> yeah well it makes more sense to run it with swap
<seravitae> my mouse cursor moves, the screen updates, but clicking doesn't do anything.
<TheLance> otherwise it'll slow down like a windows box
<macd> libsdl1.2-dev   try that
<Quarupted> macd here is what it said SDL 1.2.6 or greater is required to build StepMania; please
<Quarupted> *** make sure that it is installed to continue the build process.
<TheLance> thats what i like about linux the most
<TheLance> it doesn't slow down
<Vuen> TheLance: *sigh* that's not what makes windows slow
<TheLance> it remains slow
<seravitae> i'm about ready to ditch ubuntu.
<Vuen> swap space has pretty much nothing to do with it.
<TheLance> well the stupid virtual memory system it has
<Onli|DLing_Edgy> Seravite: Why so?
<macd> Quarupted, libsdl1.2-dev  ;)
<TheLance> not to mention a stupid registry system
<Onli|DLing_Edgy> Oh wait nevermind
<dimeo> seravitae: reboot?
<macd> were pushing ofr a linux registry.
<Onli|DLing_Edgy> I've been... not here for a bit xD
<macd>  /etc is a f'ing mass.
<Vuen> macd: really? i'd take /etc over a registry any day
<macd> my company has been working on an XML based linux registry, a single file for all of /etc
<TheLance> yeah i know
<Vuen> macd: i love /etc
<seravitae> dimeo: i don't *want* to reboot every hour?
<macd> its so inefficient.
<seravitae> especially when i'm halfway through working?
<dimeo> macd  wow sounds cutting edge
<TheLance> no its not
<Vuen> macd: true, but it doesn't need to be efficient
<spike723_> hey can I get a snapshot of current?
<dimeo> seravitae: sorry to hear
<seravitae> dimeo: not my fault. :)
<Vuen> macd: there's no real reason to make it efficient. we don't need to read config files terribly often.
<macd> for large scale deployments, and configurations to be pushed along with images, well I wont go into prorietary details, but its light years of /etc.
<sissy4use> art
<Quarupted> macd, your good, how did you figure that out?
<seravitae> -386 kernel has no smps, -generic kernel has smps but crashes. if i compile my own i get kernel panics and crap, even if using the default config.
<Logite> what program for ubuntu lets me use AIM?
<TheLance> gaim
<TheLance> it comes wiht ubuntu
<Vuen> macd: besides, there are lots of ways it can be made more efficient, such as linearizing /etc on the harddrive so that they lie in the order they are read when they are booted
<macd> Vuen, its nothing todo with day to day operation.
<Logite> is there skype for linux?
<Vuen> macd: ah
<TheLance> yes
<Vuen> Logite: yep, apt-get skype
<ardchoille42> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Quarupted> macd, lol no it says liblua
<macd> its todo with portability among distros, and ease of consolidated configuration and deployment.
<TheLance> i like ubuntu the way it is when it works
<TheLance> when it doesn't work it makes things really hard to fix
<TheLance> that annoys me
<macd> Quarupted, liblua50-dev
<Logite> cool
<Vuen> macd: i see. i'm much less interested in corporate deployment :)
<TheLance> and etc isn't that bad
<TheLance> still better then windows anyday
<macd> Vuen, yes, but linux evangilists are ;)
<macd> spelling?
<Vuen> :)
<macd> heh
<macd> it would be nice to have linux in everyones home, but we all know a FREE OS cant make money that way ;)
<ardchoille42> Someone was asking about a GUI to automate multiple checksum tasks. Well, I created a nice bash script and that is as close to GUI as I am willing to go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351499
<Vuen> macd: the slashdot post on exchange compatibility today would lead me to believe otherwise
<seravitae> is there like
<macd> Vuen, that guy is a tool.
<seravitae> some logger/debugging tool i can use
<seravitae> through ssh or something
<TheLance>       damn i can't even get apt-get to work as a command in a recovery mode
<Vuen> macd: i know he is, but regardless, evolution does suck, as do most linux softwares that interface with exchange.
<macd> we have been using exchange with evolution as an email client for years.
<seravitae> so that next time my box crashes i can get an idea why, or see if i can remotely kill some apps to see what's causing it
<macd> public folders are crazy.
<Vuen> macd: yeah, but evolution kinda sucks
<TheLance> so what good is recovery mode if any command i give it doesn't work?
<TheLance> i tried aptitude
<macd> theres always thunderbird.
<TheLance> apt-get
<TheLance> sudo
<Vuen> macd: thunderbird doesn't have a calendar >.<
<TheLance> gksudo
<TheLance> well why do you need a calendar?
<Vuen> ...
<TheLance> you have one on gnome
<macd> Vuen, who uses exchange shared calender anywho, peoplesoft FTW.
<Vuen> ...
<Quarupted> macd thx man, again
<macd> Quarupted, just wait till its all doen to thank me ;P
<Logite> i wonder if just buying a mac would be easier lol
<Vuen> macd: that guy's company, that's who, and it's what has prevented him from switching to linux. that was my point all along
<macd> Vuen, yeah alot of companies work harder than smarter ;)
<xdude> how can I tell which version of ubunutu I am using? I pullout an old machine out of the dust
<macd> Logite, go, go get a mac now!
<Logite> lol
<TheLance> xdude
<macd> xdude, cat /etc/lsb-release
<TheLance> go to about
<Vuen> i know he was doing it backwards. he should have been migrating the servers away from exchange, and then switching the clients for linux later on
<Logite> can i duelboot and use all the hardware i spent money on to play games on it?
<Logite> didn't think so :<
<Quarupted> macd, OGG Vorbis?
<xdude> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Logite> i want to see what the regular ubuntu installer looks like
<macd> well, evolution works very well with exchange in the capacity we use it in, being a decent sized company as well.
<TheLance> guys mind telling me what commands work for recovery mode?
<Vuen> but most companies will not want to do that, even if it's the right direction to go.
<Quarupted> macd configure: error: A working installation of Ogg Vorbis could not be found.  Vorbis
<Quarupted> support is strongly recommended.
<Logite> you pronounce ubuntu like (uboontoo) right?
<TheLance> yes
<macd> Quarupted, k
<Vuen> Logite: you-boon-too
<xdude> hmmm breezy
<TheLance> its african for beautiful
<dimeo> ?
<macd> Quarupted, libogg-dev
<Logite> and how do you pronounce linux
<TheLance> well thats kinda outdated
<dimeo> thought it was "sharing"
<Logite> lie-nucks?
<TheLance> linux
<dimeo> rhymes with canucks
<TheLance> lenex
<Vuen> Logite: no, lih-nucks
<Logite> ah, so i WAS right lol
<macd> linus says lie-nux
<Vuen> there's an audio file somewhere of torvalds saying it
<dimeo> or lynn uks
<TheLance> its linux
<Vuen> macd: no he doesn't. he says lee-nux, and it's only because of his finnish accent
<Logite> i think my ubuntu is installing by now
<Vuen> it's lynn-uks
<dimeo> or line ucks
<Quarupted> macd, I installed that package but am getting the same error?
<TheLance> linnucks
<macd> in fact on Linus's site ha has a audio file of him saying it.
<dimeo> I've heard both
<Logite> the only diff thing about the alt installer is just that it's text base right? No loss in the actual os?
<Vuen> lynn-uks
<TheLance> whatever
<xdude> no linus torvald doesnt like people to say lie - nux      he prefers lin like lint  nux
<TheLance> o
<dimeo> linus  plus ucks
<tonyyarusso> Logite: Correct.  Actually, more options.
<dimeo> line uks
<TheLance> i'm donw with my computer
<TheLance> i'm going to bed
<Vuen> xdude: exactly. lynn-uks
<TheLance> this issue is pissing me off
<Logite> so it's lie-nucks then?
<Quarupted> macd, is there maybe another package?
<TheLance> i'm gonna go to bed before i start throwing shit out the window
<xdude> cool Vuen has got it
* Vuen bangs head on desk
<TheLance> later
<macd> Quarupted, libvorbis-dev
<TheLance> all
<dimeo> gnitealll must sleep here too.. it's been too much fun
<Logite> don't gooo :O
<Logite> lol
<macd> http://www.jx90.com/download/torvalds-says-linux.mp3
<xdude> nope lynn - uks
<xdude> or you be insulting linus
<Logite> well, hopefully the switch to ubuntu for me is a good one
<Vuen> Logite: good luck :)
<Quarupted> macd lol this is getting repetitive, I am sorry now it says: configure: error: A working installation of MAD could not be found, which is
<Quarupted> required for MP3 support.
<xdude> Hey I tried loading Suse 10.1 on this machine today,  it kinda pooped out.   so, back to ubuntu breezy
<Quarupted> xdude, why Breezy?
<macd> Quarupted,  libmad0-dev
<Vuen> xdude: back to breezy? O.O
<Vuen> xdude: isn't breezy almost at the end of its lifecycle?
<xdude> I got the latest on my laptop and the other desktop,   Why?  just because I like to play around
<xdude> Actually breezy runs great on this old machine
<xdude> its an old asus p38-f...   500/750 mhz
<Quarupted> macd, you are the man! the config script went all the way through, now I just do make and make install right?
<macd> Quarupted, yeah, if that fails time to contact the developers of that software ;)
<Vuen> Quarupted: make and sudo make install
<xdude> but it be cooking with this breezy
<drarem> how to do (un)tar something again
<Logite> if i installed ubuntu on one pc
<Logite> can i move it to a totally diff one and hook it up with no prob?
<Quarupted> Vuen, man all that work and it broke in like 5 seconds after typing make :(
<Vuen> xdude: mm. could always throw xubuntu dapper on there
<Vuen> Quarupted: :(
<macd> Quarupted, was there a debian package for it?
<xdude> logite, sometimes it works,  you may have to change the xorg.conf settings
<Logite> ehhh
<Logite> what do i have to change about it
<Quarupted> macd, I didnt find one in our repos, its called stepmania
<Logite> and how hard would it be
<kris_> how can i make my identd reply to the irc server instead of my router?
<xdude> I got dapper on another drive.....
<xdude> and the newest on another....   I just used a multiload kinda thing with the grub
<xdude> This breezy is cooking I tell you
<macd> Quarupted, try the linux binary now, I bet it works now that everything is installed for it ;)
<macd> http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/stepmania/StepMania-3.9a-linux.tar.gz
<Vuen> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quarupted> macd, I tried and couldnt get it to untar right :( kept erroring :(
<macd> ohh
<xdude> heck I even got that windows thing on another drive.   oh sorry
<macd> tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<kiwinz_sucks> stepmania's easy
<kiwinz_sucks> what do you need to know
<rc-1> i want to cd into directroy FIGS (copy)/ but it says bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' and when i put a \ before it it doesnt helo
<Quarupted> kiwinz_sucks, well the binary wouldnt untar in the archive manager so I have been trying to build from source just got configure to run, but the make broke :(
<rc-1> help*
<kiwinz_sucks> it wouldn't untar?  that makes no sense at all
<kiwinz_sucks> did you try it from bash?
<Vuen> well i'm off to be
<Vuen> d
<Vuen> night all
<Kud|> Is there a way to debug window managers? I tried installing XGL and now I can't even boot using XGL or Gnome, I get this error saying it took more than 10 seconds to log in. I have to boot in Gnome failproof now
<Vuen> by the way, i love this channel at like 2 am. it's so calm and relaxed. this place is a real sweatshop midday :)
<macd> that it is
<Onli|DLing_Edgy> Vuen, I agree
<nysosym> hi all :D
<Vuen> Kud|: what kind of video card do you have?
<Kud|> ATI 9600xt
<Kud|> Vuen, fglrx drivers are installed and working
<Vuen> Kud|: mm. yeah, i don't know, sorry
<Vuen> :(
<Quarupted> macd, GOT IT!
<Vuen> i can't stay awake any longer, i'm off to bed
<Vuen> night
<Onli|DLing_Edgy> I'm going to bed too
<Onli|DLing_Edgy> Goodnight everyone! Tommorow I'll probly be on Edgy. ;)
<macd> Quarupted, great!
<AmbientMstr> I'm having a really annoying problem with my panel. It won't show the windows in it, so I have to use alt-tab to go through them.
<macd> AmbientMstr, do you use beryl
<wireles> so ..can you guys help me get my wireless connection going?
<AmbientMstr> Macd: Yes
<macd> AmbientMstr, the gnome workspace panel will not show anything in beryl ;)
<AmbientMstr> But I don't get why it would do that. It was showing before.
<SynthesiX> Hello, i've installed breezy from cd now, if i want to upgrade to edgy, do i have upgrade to dapper first, or can i go straight to edgy? because in the update-manager app there's only an option to upgrade to dapper.
<AmbientMstr> It was showing in Beryl before
<macd> it has never showed anything for me, I just use alt+tab
<AmbientMstr> Hrm
<AmbientMstr> Well, I had a hunch
<AmbientMstr> But I just don't understand that
<AmbientMstr> Still new to using Beryl
<AmbientMstr> I mean, the positives definitely outweigh some negs. But oh well. Time for hw
<mitrovarr> hi, I'm trying to set up a xdmcp client/server system.  Anyone know how to start a xdmcp session via xubuntu?  (it doesn't have the option like gdm and kdm do)
* AmbientMstr is away
<macd> SynthesiX, you can upgrade straight to edgy from console.
<SynthesiX> would you be able to give me a small hint on how to do that please? (A)
<macd> SynthesiX, type the following into a console: "sudo sed -e 's/breezy/edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<macd> hows that for a hint.
<lskd-255> macd, may I ask what is meant by "the gnome workspace panel will not show anything in beryl "
<SynthesiX> lol thnx
<Quarupted> macd, all that time and effort because i didnt try using tar when the archive manager didnt work
<macd> lskd-255, Im not sure how else to explain it, the gnome workspace switcher that shows the apps within each workspace, doesnt show them in beryl.
<macd> unless AmbientMstr meant the window selector applet?
<Setomidor> Morning, I really need a hand here... somehow my installation has become a unhealthy mix between 64 bit and 32 bit versions
<macd> you mean you installed 32bit libs ;P
<Setomidor> I made a fresh install yesterday with a 32 bit version, but after running updates a lot of 64 bit stuff was installed (I think)
<lskd-255> window selector applet is a different 'window list'
<macd> thats impossible.
<inflex> when booting from the ubuntu CD, how can I restrict the X display size/refresh option?
<Setomidor> macd: well I've got the linux-generic headers
<Setomidor> Doesn't that suggest that the 64 bit version is beeing used?
<macd> Setomidor, thats fine, linux-generic is the new kernel in edgy <
<macd> 32bit here.
<JAnYou> [Help] Hi, I want to copy all my emails in Evolution Mail InBox to my usb disk, but where can I find the actuall location of the Evolution Mail Inbox? Where does Evolution Mail Inbox store all these emails in hardisk?
<Setomidor> macd: I got the famous edgy-eclipse bug, which only seems to hit 64 bit systems
<macd> yeah thats why you just install eclipse from eclipse.org rather than apt-get ;)
<lskd-255> setomidor, have you built a chroot32 'environment' on that computer?
<inflex> is there a page somewhere listing all the Ubuntu boot/CD "magic codes" ?
<Setomidor> lskd-255: I haven't done that explicitly, because I have no idea what you are refering to :)
<guregu> Would anybody have a minute to help me with upgrading from breezy badger to edgy eft?  Please.
<macd> Setomidor, if you installed 32bit linux, your not going to magically get 64bit.
<lskd-255> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Setomidor> <- total linux retard
<macd> guregu, type the following into a console: "sudo sed -e 's/breezy/edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Setomidor> Thanks guys, I'll take a look
<guregu> Thank you, macd....trying
<lskd-255> it's suppose to help with certain criteria
<macd> SeanTater, you dont have 64bit linux, chrooting 32bit wont get you anything.
<macd> err Setomidor you have 32bit installed chrooting a 32bit env wont help you.
<lskd-255> I thought Setomidor said he was on a 64bit system
<guregu> thanks, macd...that worked
<Setomidor> I'm on 64 bit processors, but 32 bit system
<Setomidor> I hope
<macd> Setomidor, does uname -a say you have x86_64 or x86.
<Setomidor> Linux laptop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<macd> Setomidor, you have 32bit.
<finlaylabs> does ubuntu have a convenient secure overwriting/wiping tool to ensure a hard-drives content is unrecoverable before i hand it back to hardware vendor? Ive reformatted as a new ext3 partition but im sure  that didnt really wipe everything.
<mitrovarr> does anyone know what the fastest remote desktop type system is?  The server is reasonably fast but the client is dog slow.
<inflex> NX ?
<macd> mitrovarr, x11 forwarding is the most effiecient.
<inflex> X directly, as apposed to via SSH
<macd> either way is fine, over internet though you better be using SSH.
<Setomidor> I spent all day yesterday trying to sort a wierd java bug: I run the same code (through mount) on this computer and from a 6.06 system right beside me, this one gets an error reading a .so file, but the other doesn't
<mitrovarr> macd:  ah, that's what I'm trying now
<guregu> macd: would I need to reboot when finished?  I am back to the prompt
<Setomidor> And it has worked before
<mitrovarr> macd:  I thought it would load the client the least but I wanted to make sure.  It's just local, basically a system to make a uselessly slow laptop into a useful terminal.
<macd> guregu, if your back to a prompt that didnt work.
<macd> did you issue the entire command?
<guregu> macd: ok...I should have added earlier that I am doing this within vmware on a windows xp host system.  I am testing ubuntu out on my laptop before making this switch.  Could it be that I am trying to upgrade from within vmware?  Sorry to drag this on
<hj> i can't use my cdma_card to internet
<macd> guregu, nahh
<macd> did you get any output?
<macd> can you paste console output into a pastie
<guregu> sure
<guregu> macd: in the channel or a pvt msg?
<finlaylabs> does ubuntu have a convenient secure overwriting/wiping tool to ensure a hard-drives content is unrecoverable before i hand it back to hardware vendor? Ive reformatted as a new ext3 partition but im sure  that didnt really wipe everything.
<macd> in  http://pastie.caboo.se
<macd> finlaylabs, the only way to ensure that is to physically destroy it.
<guregu> macd: http://pastie.caboo.se/37404
<finlaylabs> macd: hmmm well cant do that. There is a way to write over the whole disk with random data though right? Do u know how? That would be sufficient.
<hj> who can help me?
<ardchoille42> finlaylabs, You can look into using wipe, but I'm not sure what it does exactly.
<ardchoille42> !wipe
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<macd> finlaylabs, you can mount the drive and write zeros to is using "dd"
<ardchoille42> macd, I think that's what wipe does
<mitrovarr> Ok, a final question.  Is there any way to make a grub entry that connects directly to a remote x client instead of doing local stuff?
<Quarupted> macd how can I search an entire mounted partition for a ISO file?
<macd> guregu, ok, let me help you out a lil ;P
<finlaylabs> macd: dd huh? will look into it. ardchoille42: I did look at wipe, I think you need a specific file you are deleting to do that - i need to wipe blank space.
<macd> guregu, are you familiar with how to edit a file in a console?
<ardchoille42> finlaylabs, Ah, ok.
<guregu> macd: a bit
<macd> Quarupted, find /partition *iso
<andyshack> evening folks. i am having trouble with 5.10 with samba, ssh and vnc. the system has been running fine for a year the only change ive made is install firestarter (does it run on reboot automatically ? im under the impression that it doesnt, if so that could explain the problem) i can ping the server from anywhere, its happily browing the web etc, although i can no longer connect via ssh, samba or vnc. could someone point me in the righ
<macd> guregu, ok, then type this "sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list" and delete the contents, then put this in there: http://pastie.caboo.se/37405
<danf_1979> Hi guys, someone with blackbox here? How can I change resolution?
<macd> then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kraut> moin
<holycow> andyshack, sounds like you blocked all ports
<andyshack> yeah, seems that way :)
<frogzoo> andyshack: you need to enable the input connections on the relevant ports
<andyshack> how can i check to see if firestarter is running as a background process ? ps -afs  or something along those lines .. ?
<macd> ps ax | grep firestarter
<frogzoo> andyshack: firestarter is a front end only to iptables - try 'sudo iptables -L -v' to see your ruleset
<holycow> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/410981/blondie_unlocks_car/  <-- offtopic but seriously cool
<holycow> you can unlock cars with tennis balls, wow
<andyshack> yeah thats a way old one holycow.
<holycow> andyshack, ah, well i'm slow
<holycow> :)
<andyshack> i dont think its worked for like 10 years
<Quarupted> macd, hey you know how sometimes big files are compressed into lots of smaller like part.r01 and part.r02 ..etc? how can I decompress them into one file?
<holycow> andyshack, the thing about firestarter is that it doesn't actually do anything
<holycow> your firewall is built into th ekernel its called iptables
<andyshack> ah ok its just a gui for the iptables as someone commented ?
<macd> Quarupted, you just untar the one names .rar
<holycow> firestarter is just a frontend
<holycow> right
<andyshack> cool, ill just boot it up and use it to set everything then.
<Quarupted> macd I don't understand what you mean?
<holycow> so when you removed it the iptables rules are left behind (i think i haven't used it in ages)
<frogzoo> can you use ubuntu to crack car security ?
<macd> just untar the one names part.rar
<VxJasonxV> GimmeTOKYO, you going to ask your question or what? :P
<macd> and you will have a large file made up off all the parts.
<GimmeTOKYO> Jason :|
<holycow> frogzoo, well you can throw ubuntu cds at the windshield
<holycow> so technically yes
<holycow> andyshack, that only works on old cars i guess?
<Quarupted> macd, oh there is on part.rar how do I do it in a command line?
<VxJasonxV> should I ask it for you?
<GimmeTOKYO> Would someone be able to help me with an error I reached while trying to install ubuntu/kubuntu from knoppix?
<macd> tar xvf part.rar
<VxJasonxV> don't ask to ask
<VxJasonxV> just ask
<VxJasonxV> p.s. hi Adlai. Funny meeting you here.
<holycow> tokyo, just ask
<cute_bettong> which drive is hda?
<VxJasonxV> holycow, GIM<tab>
<VxJasonxV> tab completion is your friend
<holycow> cute_bettong, the first hd on your ide ribbong on ide1
<Adlai> oh, hi jason
<GimmeTOKYO> Hi Adlai
<andyshack> most old chevs can also be opened with an .au 5c piece (a penny) i used this frequently with my old torana years back.
<holycow> VxJasonxV, wtf are you talking about? go away
<frogzoo> cute_bettong: hda is primary on 1st ide chain
<guregu> macd: I have edited out that stuff and added in the lines you sent...not sure how to save this though....I still have it open
<VxJasonxV> holycow, I'm talking about nickname autocompletion
<holycow> andyshack, no kidding
<holycow> :)
<VxJasonxV> it makes it insanely easier to reference someone by nick
<macd> guregu, crtl X then enter to save
<Adlai> whoa
<Adlai> it's like a sows party
<VxJasonxV> three's company? :P
<andyshack> will my samba config contain the ports it wants ?
<Quarupted> macd :( tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<holycow> thank you captain obvious
<GimmeTOKYO> I tried to run dpkg-reconfigure console-data in the "set up base system" part of the FAQ on the site, but I get a "console-data is not installed" mesage
<Adlai> I suppose
<macd> Quarupted, yeah you might have to use unrar
<VxJasonxV> GimmeTOKYO is talking about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix <-- this guide, by the way
<Quarupted> macd do you know the command for that?
<macd> unrar ;)
<VxJasonxV> he can't install Ubuntu directly because the Xserver fails to start
<guregu> macd: got it...shall I run what you gave originally again?
<Quarupted> macd no options?
<Quarupted> macd just unrar part.rar ?
<macd> guregu, just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<macd> Quarupted, yessir
<mneptok> GimmeTOKYO: use the alternate CD
<unimatrix9> do developers of ubuntu also visit this irc channel?
<GimmeTOKYO> :'|
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me what this error means in dmesg
<cute_bettong> http://pastebin.com/873405
<VxJasonxV> well,
<macd> unimatrix9, more like watch and snicker ;P
<VxJasonxV> you do have your HD mounted, and can actually download a full iso now
<mneptok> heh
<unimatrix9> hehe
<VxJasonxV> and it just might be easier :P
<GimmeTOKYO> Jason, yeah but i can't get the damn livecd to pop out :|
<VxJasonxV> erm
<unimatrix9> well please make an package for cinerella for next release!
<VxJasonxV> you boot into the alt. cd
<VxJasonxV> oh
<lskd-255> unimatrix9, they may be the ones lurking, 'bwahahahahhaa' (don't look at me though)
<VxJasonxV> never mind
<unimatrix9> well please make an package for cinerella for next release!
<VxJasonxV> that's right, the /other/ problem
<mneptok> GimmeTOKYO: so burn it from Windows or another macihne.
<VxJasonxV> mneptok, about that... what 'another' machine?
<macd> cute_bettong, Id say your harddrive is bad, or the controller is going bad.
<holycow> unimatrix9, they have ubuntu packages already out there
<cute_bettong> brand new mainbord
<GimmeTOKYO> mneptok, my windows install is currently unable to access the internet to where I can DL and get the proper tools for burning a cd
<holycow> but they are pointless
<cute_bettong> brand new hd
<holycow> i can't figure the damned thing out
<macd> cute_bettong, that doesnt mean a thing.
<cute_bettong> could this create some odd behaviors in linux?
<cute_bettong> darn....could it be a bios issue?
<macd> cute_bettong, I doubt it.
<Quarupted> macd, I dun think I am doing it right, it just prints the help file when I do unrar part.rar
<unimatrix9> holycow, where can i find the cinerella package? with dependecies solved...
<cute_bettong> darn.
<VxJasonxV> cute_bettong, have you run fsck against the drive?
<cute_bettong> no how do i do that?
<VxJasonxV> sounds like either a bad controller or a bad hd right out of the gate
<mneptok> GimmeTOKYO: that's why you get the ext3 driver for Widows, put it on rewovable media, install it' and then access the ext3 partitions from Windows ;)
<andyshack> services are now all up!!! GREAT PARTY THANKS!
<andyshack> good luck with your tennis ball ;)
<macd> Quarupted, unrar e part.rar
<macd> sorry, my mistake
<holycow> unimatrix9, no such thing, its a bunch of packages that haveto be installed in order.  google it tho i can't remember
<holycow> mostly because cinelerra is hard to use.
<cute_bettong> how do i run fsck? is there a command that i use?
<frogzoo> cute_bettong: what's your problem?
<Quarupted> macd it says extracting each one then gets to the end and says no files to extract :(  and nothing changed in the dir
<Bug2000> Q: How can I change the whole GUI to Hebrew from English? I failed to find the option :\
<VxJasonxV> fsck is the command
<cute_bettong> well my computer has been acting weard
<VxJasonxV> but you can't run it while things are accessing the hard drive
<unimatrix9> is there an alternative to crop mpeg video's?
<macd> Quarupted, Im not really sure what to tell you without having my hands on it tbh.
<frogzoo> cute_bettong: 'wierd' ? = ?
<macd> it should "just work" ya know
<cute_bettong> the mainbord and hd are new....though the hard drive is a replacement
<VxJasonxV> frogzoo, go check out http://pastebin.com/873405
<Quarupted> macd, so what do I do then?
<Quarupted> macd, you wanna ssh in lol?
<mneptok> Bug2000: System -> Admin -> Language Support
<cute_bettong> yea sound issues and weard crashes and freezes and such just started happning on the western digital hard drive i have
<cute_bettong> this would be the second one that has done this
<macd> let me see if I have one of those multipart rars here and try it local
<Quarupted> macd thx
<holycow> unimatrix9, not sure actually ... have you looked at kino?
<macd> I usualy use the ark (gui for all those)
<Bug2000> mneptok, Can't. It doesn't let me since apt-get is running :P
<frogzoo> cute_bettong: you should 'less /var/log/messages' & look for wierdness, especially scsi timeouts
<unimatrix9> yes i tried it, but does no cropping
<Quarupted> macd, so should I try that?
<macd> yeah, try that first
<mneptok> Bug2000: so go get some Runts(tm) or something ;)
<unimatrix9> same for avidemux, no cropping
<frogzoo> VxJasonxV: cute_bettong oh the log looks nasty
<holycow> unimatrix9, this isn't an answer but there is an editing suite for $$ available for linux
<holycow> like $100 or so forget the name
<holycow> its supposed to be pretty good
<unimatrix9> yeah i know, mainactor!
<unimatrix9> hehe
<Quarupted> macd hrm I dun think I have anything called ark, I tried the "archive manager" GUI one and it doesnt recognize it
<unimatrix9> hard dollars eh?
<holycow> that yeah ... i don't think ther eis much beyond that
<macd> Quarupted, apt-get install ark ?
<VxJasonxV> unimatrix9, mplayer? mencode?
<Bug2000> mneptok, Whats Runts(tm) ?
<VxJasonxV> mplayer can do just about everything...
<holycow> unimatrix9, i think your right cinelerra is your only option
<mneptok> Bug2000: "candy"
<GimmeTOKYO> mneptok, you said just use the alternate cd?
<cafuego_> the trick is to install `unrar'.
<Quarupted> macd, lol okay just makin sure it wasnt the same thing
<Bug2000> mneptok, No. It's bad for the theeth.
<unimatrix9> mplayer and mencode do a lot of things, and i do use them, but cropping is not one of the options, that i know off
<mneptok> GimmeTOKYO: the alternate CD will not use X during installation
<finlaylabs> anyone know how to securely overwrite blank space?
<frogzoo> cute_bettong: check your cables first - have you made any hardware changes recently?
<holycow> unimatrix9, if you really need a crop, just figure out what order to install the debs ... the binaries are googleable someone maintains them out there
<macd> cafuego, he already has unrar installed.
<VxJasonxV> unimatrix9, you sure about that?
<cafuego_> macd: Can he unpack the files via the cmdline?
<unimatrix9> ok, thanxs, the other alternative is to ask an friend with more video edeting software ( windows eh...:( ...)
<Quarupted> macd I think its workin
<macd> cafuego_: sure but why when you can guify your life.
<holycow> unimatrix9, i'm not sure how cropping would be usefull from the command line either
<cafuego_> macd: To debug
<macd> cafuego, if the gui doesnt work, then thats the nbext option right, logical .....
<VxJasonxV> unimatrix9, mencoder (MPlayer's Movie Encoder) is a simple movie encoder, designed to encode MPlayer-playable formats [...]   Furthermore it has stream copying abilities, a powerful  filter  system  (crop,  expand, flip, postprocess, rotate, scale, noise, RGB/YUV conversion) and more.
<cafuego_> macd: Depending on the unrar version, it might not be able to deal withc ertaina rchives.
<cafuego_> note unrar-nonfree/unrar/unrar-free
<macd> cafuego_: lets not talk hypothetical until it doesnt work.
<cute_bettong> no i haven't though i will shut down in a few minutes just going through the logs now
<cafuego_> macd: Well, it *didn't* work
<macd> cafuego_, b/c I didnt give the correct command line syntax ;)
<cafuego_> <heh>
<Quarupted> macd did you get my msg??
<finlaylabs> anyone know how to securely overwrite blank space?
<macd> get mine Quarupted
<unimatrix9> hmm, i think we need an perfect gui frontend for mencoder, that works with cropping, scaling , the works...:)
<macd> unimatrix9, they have one, I think
<VxJasonxV> unimatrix9, http://rafb.net/p/lSzZgX20.html
<VxJasonxV> mplayer / mencoder can do it
<VxJasonxV> it's insanely powerful, and awesome
<VxJasonxV> doesn't take too long to piuck up either
<VxJasonxV> besides
<VxJasonxV> you lose all sorts of scriptability with a gui
<cute_bettong>  EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
<unimatrix9> thanx i will look into that...here is an other tip http://f0rked.com/projects/simplerip
<cute_bettong> whats that mean?
<holycow> cropping from the command line is like getting a blind dude to do colour correction
<unimatrix9> but thats more command line...
<holycow> for some things you need a gui
<frogzoo> cute_bettong: I'd say the drive is cactus if there's not a cable/power problem
<cute_bettong> :(
<Logit1> Hey guys
<Logit1> I got ubuntu working! woohoo!
<KingAztech|BUSY> aha congrats
<KingAztech|BUSY> how many goes did it take?
<holycow> Logit1, coolness
<KingAztech|BUSY> go's*
<Logit1> I'm LOVING it so far
<Logit1> Swapped from xp today
<KingAztech|BUSY> welcome to our world Logit1
<holycow> neato
<holycow> if you have any questions ask
<enix> if the bios is set to check cd-rom first thing than a livecd should boot befor grub right
<Logit1> I game a lot, so I'll prolly need another partition, w/e though
<Logit1> Yeah, I do have a few questions :)
<unimatrix9> by the way, a really good example, and working program to rip / and make dvd, vcd svcd is devede
<frogzoo> enix: absolutely
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> so
<holycow> Logit1, you will windows for most of the games you play probably
<holycow> no shame in that
<shadeofgrey> is it easy toinstall ubuntu on macbookpro's yet?
<unimatrix9> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<Logit1> Where do I get the nvidia drivers?
<shadeofgrey> last time i checked it was still prohibitively complicatred
<holycow> Logit1, from repositories
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enix> damn, does that mean that the live cd doesnt work, i dent even see anything about it checking cdrom befor grub comes up
<KingAztech|BUSY> most games are starting to work on lunix, just a matter of time ^_^ i use my lil bro comp when it gets with games.
<holycow> its getting better
<macd> linux is luniy ;P
<holycow> but most devs depend in windows toolkit things like directx
<holycow> it will be a while before we see an active market for linux games
<shadeofgrey> and theres no arguement against it..  the 8800 nvidia cards certifiably kick serious ass
<Uo> Hey ,
<shadeofgrey> directx 10 is off the fucking chain
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<GreyGhost> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Uo> Who could help me ?
<VxJasonxV> don't ask to ask
<VxJasonxV> just ask
<shadeofgrey> Uo:  nobiody if you donty say what you need help with dude
<spacenerve> is there a back-ported 2.6.19+ kernel package available for dapper/edgy ?
<GreyGhost> can gparted "safely" move NTFS partitions?
<VxJasonxV> hello shadeofgrey
<shadeofgrey> Vx:  sup dude?
<shadeofgrey> VxJasonxV, havent been here in ages
<shadeofgrey> imn really depressded man. i just got real comgfortable with my     macbnookpro and i may have to sell out and go back to an alienware system
<shadeofgrey> im losing my 4 good typingh fingers to arthritis
<VxJasonxV> (hint: go to #wordpress as it's more offtopic friendly)
<VxJasonxV> that and it's a blogging channel. this channel doesn't wanna hear your emo XD
<holycow> shadeofgrey, why?
<Logit1> That link confuses me :<
<shadeofgrey> and running dragon naturally speaking pro in virtual machine mode on mac is prohinitively expensive.. its not doable with less than 6 gigs of ram
<Uo> 
<holycow> you haveto give up your mac an dyour here?
<holycow> i don't get it
<Logit1> can anyone explain this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Uo> 
<GreyGhost> anytone? on Gparted and moving NFS?
<GreyGhost> *NTFS
<finlaylabs> anyone know how to securely overwrite blank space?
<Logit1> In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.
<shadeofgrey> well
<Logit1> I did that...
<nicholaspaul> What would be a great 'lite' audio player, one that wont hog resources but work great in XFCE?
<shadeofgrey> if i go back to pc it means ill be able to dualboot ubuntiu again
<shadeofgrey> i really miss that
<unimatrix9> GreyGhost, you will have to try, but should alway's backup first!
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey: you mean you can't dual boot on your mac?
<GreyGhost> unimatrix9 ,thats the problem .. i don't know where to backup 0GBs worth of data :(
<Uo> In this days , I found Battery monitor error .
<Logit1> Can someone explain how to get my nvidia drivers working please :<
<shadeofgrey> nicholaspaul, i havent tried because the procedure is so much more complicated then on PC
<unimatrix9> GreyGhost, and you should use the gparted live cd...
<GreyGhost> unimatrix9: ,ok
<unimatrix9> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lskd-255> finlaylabs, are you still here?
<jalkmar> what is the kernel version in latest ubuntu?
<Logit1> Could someone PLEASE explain how to install nvidia drivers
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey: nah, i wouldnt say so. My G4 PB loves running OSX and Edgy :)
<GreyGhost> unimatrix9 ,thansk
<VxJasonxV> Logit1, read the link
<shadeofgrey> im on a macbookpro
<Logit1> Vx: I did
<VxJasonxV> ok?
<Logit1> It's confusing though
<VxJasonxV> ask SPECIFIC questions
<Logit1> I tried, nobody heard me out
<hj> is anybody who can help me?
<Uo> System warning "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running." If add "battery charger monitor to panel "
<Logit1> I'll address you specifically :P
<finlaylabs> lskd-255 : yes, still here
<lskd-255> logit, go to project-beryl.org and get their nvidia script to load drivers and app
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey: does that make it more painful then?
<holycow> lskd-255, eeep! noooo!
<holycow> dude don't do that
<holycow> lol
<unimatrix9> GreyGhost, if you can use third party software...
<holycow> just install them from the repo
<holycow> its just one file
<shadeofgrey> nicholaspaul, as far as i can tell... YES
<bluefox83> what runs gnome-vfs-daemon and do i need it?
<holycow> nvidia-glx
<lskd-255> finlaylabs, check this out........... http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/11/21/data_security_for_linux_power/   it's go a link at he bottom of the page '945.tar.gz'
<Logit1> project beryl is down
<holycow> thats what  you want, install that, it should config yoru xorg.conf file and you logout and log back in
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey:  oh ok. :) hey, now I know!
<jalkmar> anyone here knows what kernel is used by dapper?
<shadeofgrey> well
<holycow> Logit1, don't do what he told you, bad advice
<shadeofgrey> wait a minuter
<finlaylabs> lskd-255 : will do. thx.
<Logit1> Do what who told me?
<shadeofgrey> dont assume its hard for EVERYBODY with macbookpro's
<GreyGhost>  unimatrix9 ,yes?
<Iulian> jalkmar: uname -r and you'll see.
<Logit1> holycow: how should I install drivers for my nvidia based graphics card?
<lskd-255> finlaylabs, I'm not saying that's what you need or is safe mind you :)
<shadeofgrey> but see i dont have very much mac experiencve and the instructions i found looked certifiably suicidal for any macosx user that doesnt have plenty of experience with making and deleting partitions by hand
<finlaylabs> lskd-255 : gotcha.
<holycow> Logit1, system / admin / synaptic package manager
<jalkmar> Iulian: thanks
<holycow> search for what i told you
<Logit1> holycow: Okay, then what
<shadeofgrey> and installing grub manually was certifiably obscene
<holycow> Logit1, well install it, its self explanatory
<nicholaspaul> shadeofgrey: lol well, on ppc, it was quite simple, as long as you had a spare partition to 'abuse'.
<holycow> log out and log back in, thats all i think
<Uo> 
<Uo> 
<Uo> 
<Logit1> holycow: install it from where
<Logit1> holycow: i see the menu, but there's 2 options
<holycow> what two options?
<Logit1> glx, glx-dev and kernel-common
<holycow> nvidia-glx
<Logit1> 3 packages i mean
<holycow> thats it
<holycow> just that
<Uo> Uo:.
<makuseru> hello, when i try to start a program it wont run, and if i try to launch it from a terminal i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3806/ can someone please help me figure out got to get it to run
<Iulian> Uo: There is anything we can do for you ?
<fuoco> to install ubuntu on an already partitioned system which has all partitions in lvm group, which install cd do I need - the livecd (normal) one or the alternative one?
<Logit1> holycow: okay, it's asking me to insert my livecd
<Logit1> holycow: is that right?
<shadeofgrey> nicholaspaul, im hesitant to get violent with my intel-nbased mac partitions
<shadeofgrey> i mean dont get me wrong
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm having a problems installing GLib 2.12 on ubuntu... it says: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.10.3)*** was found! Can anyone help?
<holycow> Logit1, ah, well thats fine, but you should enable online repositories first
<Logit1> how so?
<shadeofgrey> my windows friends used to call me battleaxe...  but on mac its a different ball game
<holycow> and disable cdrom, online has lots more software
<Logit1> sorry, i'm a newb at this :)
<agliv5> Let me try that again....
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm having a problems installing GLib 2.12 on ubuntu... it says: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.10.3)*** was found! Can anyone help?
<holycow> system / admin / software properties
<hj> I can't use cdma wireless to internet
<hj> who can tell me why
<holycow> Logit1, its okay i will try to keep the jerk in me locked up :)
<guregu> macd: I got most of the way through it...it seemed like it was almost done....then I got this error http://pastie.caboo.se/37408
<shadeofgrey> Logit:  dude...  we were all newbies once.  just dont take any shit from you ubuntu install -- dont let it know your afraid.  edgy can smell fear
<Logit1> holycow: there is no software properties
<shadeofgrey> trust me on this one - i drove the veterans of this channel nuts when i torched my windows install media and forced myself to uyse ubuntu full time for over two years
<macd> guregu, do "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb"
<Logit1> shadeofgrey: hahaha
<finlaylabs> lskd-255 : command from the script " sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc" seems to be doing something :)
<holycow> Logit1, i don't remember what they renamed it to, i use dapper ... its something different on edgy ... anyone can tell him?
<Logit1> software sources?
<lskd-255> finlaylabs, good luck
<holycow> sounds right
<Logit1> so now what?
<holycow> enable all of them, disable your cdrom ... yo ushouldn't need that until next reinstall
<Logit1> next reinstall?
<jalkmar> what gcc version is dappers kernel compiled with
<Logit1> also, enable all of what exactly?
<guregu> macd: it didn't work http://pastie.caboo.se/37409
<holycow> Logit1, as a newb you are guaranteed to mess everything up
<frogzoo> holycow: wireshark?
<holycow> -_-
<fuoco> to install ubuntu on an already partitioned system which has all partitions in lvm group, which install cd do I need - the livecd (normal) one or the alternative one?
<Logit1> I just want to install nvidia drivers for god's sake :<
<holycow> Logit1, ubuntu stores most of its software in online repositores
<shadeofgrey> okjay
<holycow> multiple online repositores, check them all off
<macd> guregu, do "sudo dpkg--force-/var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb"
<lskd-255> logit1, go to project-beryl.org and get their nvidia script to load drivers and app
<jalkmar> what gcc version is dappers kernel compiled with
<shadeofgrey> logit1:  ill help you exclusively
<shadeofgrey> what version of ubuntu u running?
<Logit1> 6.10
<macd> guregu, errr
<macd>  "sudo dpkg --force-/var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb"
<Anudhyan> hello. I installed windows after linux and I'm having trouble getting to get linux listed in the OS choices menu. I followed the steps listed here - http://www.canerten.com/dual-boot-linux-and-windows-with-windows-boot-manager/ - but with no luck.
<holycow> Anudhyan, wrong order
<holycow> windows first then linux afterwards
<guregu> macd: yeah, thanks :) it said command not found on the previous one....trying
<Anudhyan> yeah I know. I did that at first.
<holycow> just reinstall ubuntu or use livecd to reinstall grub
<Anudhyan>  But stupid windows got corrupted and I had to reinstall it.
<Logit1> shadesofgrey: 6.10 man
<holycow> Anudhyan, also you must make sure windows is on the 'first' partition, it expect to be on c drive for some reasons
<Logit1> dunno if you saw
<Anudhyan> Yes it is in C drive.
<lskd-255> Logit1, you're gonna click the wiki link at the top of the page
<Anudhyan> But no other way other than reinstalling ubuntu ?
<Logit1> Eh?
<Logit1> Top of what page
<jalkmar> what gcc version is dappers kernel compiled with
<lskd-255> Logit1, then an nvidia link
<lskd-255> logit1,  www.project-beryl.org
<Logit1> It's down
<holycow> Logit1, dont listen to him
<holycow> please
<holycow> your going to hose your system
<Logit1> Someone assisteth me
<holycow> thats very bad way to install  nvidia
<Logit1> Okay
<Logit1> No beryl for me the
<Logit1> then*
<jalkmar> what gcc version is dappers kernel compiled with
<Logit1> So how would I go about installing it from an online package?
<holycow> Logit1, dude you can have beryl, jus tinstall it from repositories
<guregu> macd: I am noobish at the command line...what's going on here http://pastie.caboo.se/37410
<ademan> using grep how can i find a file with literally '.' in the file name? rather than . being a wildcard?
<Logit1> I don't even know what beryl is
<holycow> enable all the repositories update, search for the package i toldyou and install
<frogzoo> jalkmar: cat /proc/version
<holycow> people why are you having noobs install nvidia packages with some lame scripts?
<holycow> stop that
<Logit1> How do I enable all the repositories
<Anudhyan> Installing Windows after Linx would not work at all ?
<macd> guregu, ok, for future reference what Im telling you is a bad practice, but will not hurt right now.
<holycow> show them how to enable repos and install properly so they can back out if something goes wrong
<macd> dpkg --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb
<holycow> damn, i'm seeing a lot of bad advice here as time goes on
<TheSkorm> Anudhyan it would work, but you have to install grub again
<lskd-255> holycow,  hahaha, so my system is hosed?  thanks for letting me know
<frogzoo> !easysource | Logit1
<ubotu> Logit1: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lskd-255> I'll go unhose it
<ademan> Anudhyan: no it works fine, i did it, it's just linux will AUTOMATICALLY detect a previous windows installation so you can boot both, if you install windows second, you have the enable windows by hand
<holycow> lskd-255, no it's not necessarily, just teach the noobs to use repos first before you show them how to install the wrong way
<Logit1> holycow: how do i enable repos man
<Anudhyan> ademan: thats what I am trying to do.
<guregu> macd: noted, unfortunately I received the same error
<holycow> Logit1, system / admin ... i don't have 6.10 here i'm on 6.06 ... you said something about software sources ... that sounds right
<Anudhyan> To do it by hand. By editing the boot.ini file.
<adriano> can anyone help me?
<macd> guregu, yeah due to my stupidity
<macd> lol, dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/volumeid_093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2_i386.deb
<ademan> Logit1: go to synaptic, settings->repositories and check universe and multiverse
<Logit1> holycow: Okay so I'm in software sources, now what do I do in that
<macd> 3am is taking its toll ;P
<lskd-255> I find it odd a video driver could hose a system,  tell your local linux developer, get an email off to linus
<holycow> Logit1, well think it through.  you shoul dhave a list of repos
<ademan> Anudhyan: oh, personally i'd just reinstall GRUB as imho it's better than the windows bootloader
<holycow> some are checked off some aren't
<Logit1> ademan: Thanks
<Logit1> Ademan was right
<holycow> check off everything, uncheck cds.  hit apply
<Logit1> Now what
<lavi> Hirvinen, BIG... :)  Is there any function can active the specific window to top of else ?
<guregu> macd: I received this one line error...dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<ademan> Logit1: you should have to hit "refresh" in synaptic after you've checked the repositories you want
<adriano> anyone?
<Logit1> Cds?
<Anudhyan> ademan: are you sure? wont editing windows boot loader be simpler ?
<macd> yeah you need to sudo guregu
<Anudhyan> [boot loader] 
<Anudhyan> timeout=30
<Anudhyan> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<Anudhyan> [operating systems] 
<Anudhyan> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<holycow> ademan, thanks, i don't have 6.10 here
<ademan> !paste | Anudhyan
<ubotu> Anudhyan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ademan> anyways, Anudhyan i suppose it would be easier, but i prefer GRUB to the windows bootloader
<Anudhyan> ok sorry.
<Logit1> ademan: When you said uncheck CDS, what'd you mean
<ademan> Anudhyan: you won't find much support for the windows bootloader here in #ubuntu though :-p
<Anudhyan> ademan: where then ? :)
<guregu> macd: gotcha...seems to be working
<ademan> Logit1: oh i didn't hehe, but i honestly don't even know your problem, i just know you were being told to enable the universe and multiverse repositories :-)
<Logit1> Right, I did that
<ademan> Anudhyan: honestly? i don't know, lemme do a quick google
<macd> guregu, after it finishes, youll need to run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' again, to finish the process.
<ademan> Logit1: what exactly are you trying to accomplish again?
<adriano> yoohoo?
<Logit1> Get nvidia drivers and creative soundblaster drivers installed
<Jordan_U> How do I map the mac "command" key to act like the "super" key?
<Uo> ...
<guregu> macd: lol, thanks...you preemptively answered my question
<Uo> Problem:I had add "battery charger monitor " to Panel ,,Found  error message are "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running",",Cound you teach me how handle it .    I My system version is Ubuntu6.06 , and had using apt-get dist-upgrade
<macd> Jordan_U, under keyboard shortcuts.
<ademan> Anudhyan: http://highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html   might help, although i only skimmed it
<ademan> Logit1: ah, hold on
<Anudhyan> ademan: thanks. I'll check it out.
<incorrect> has anyone got the latest beryl working?
<lacostej> Hei... Buying a new laptop (mostly for software development purposes, no games, some DVD playing). I hesitate between an Intel GMA 950 and an ATI X1400 for the graphics card with preference going for the Intel one (open source drivers). Any advice ? Anyone using a GMA 950 ?
<Jordan_U> incorrect: Works fine for me.
<Logit1> ademan: dude, I'm in the synaptic package manager right
<macd> lacostej, I would also lean towards intel.
<incorrect> Jordan_U, the latest update says deadly signal 11 for me when starting
<ademan> lacostej: if you want to play with beryl iirc GMA 950 is pretty dang good
<incorrect> the bug db doesn't have it :(
<Logit1> ademan: I check the nvidia-glx and when I try to install it wants me to put in the ubuntu livecd
<shadeofgrey> lacostej, dude -- buy nvidia -- intel graphics processors blow
<Jordan_U> incorrect: I would try #beryl
<holycow> Logit1, in the same place MAKE SURE TO UNCHECK the cd
<macd> ATI's linux driver isnt the best, and it s abinary blob and taints the kernel, plus who wants to support a company that wont provide OSS drivers.
<holycow> Logit1, remember?
<Logit1> holycow: thanks :)
<jalkmar> what gcc version is dappers kernel compiled with
<ademan> jalkmar: probably 4.1
<frogzoo> incorrect: that's a known bug
<ademan> jalkmar: why though?
<frogzoo> incorrect: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Iulian> jalkmar: You have something in /proc/version
<Jordan_U> macd: And what do I enter in the keyboard shortcuts to map it to super?
<incorrect> thanks frogzoo
<frogzoo> jalkmar: cat /proc/version
<shadeofgrey> lacostej, check your private message window!  ill help you pick a good laptop
<macd> jalkmar, actualy its 4.0
<guregu> macd: ran into this http://pastie.caboo.se/37413
<macd> Jordan_U, you have to hit the button to get its opcode.
<Logit1> okay, guess we'll see how this works out guys! brb
<shadeofgrey> im really good at it...  mainly bercause im ocd and anal retentive about performance issues
<jalkmar> macd: ok thanks
<ademan> Logit1: if you want the latest and greatest NVIDIA drivers, you can use this site: http://albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html     though it's not officially supported, it has directions right there
<shadeofgrey> rule numero uno:  DONT buy ati - ever.
<shadeofgrey> rule 2:  see rule 1
<holycow> correct
<KenSentMe> If i do this in a stuffed folder: cat *|grep text, i can see that some file has 'text' in it. How can i see what file?
<macd> guregu, ahh yes, X11R6 to X11R7, my suggestion is to exit your X session and run "apt-get dist-upgrade -f"  from console and let it finish, reboot and all should be well.
<Jordan_U> macd: I don't think you understand, or maybe I don't understand you, I don't want to set a keyboard shortcut, I want all of the shortcuts in all my programs that use "super" to work with the command key.
<shadeofgrey> rule 3:  if by some strange stroke of inssanity you DO BUY ATI - dont even take the machine out of the box.  douse the box in lighter fluid find some matches and burn the machine as an offering to the opensource gods
<macd> Jordan_U, ohh, you should remap the key then, but todoso youll need the opcode of the mac key.
<Uo> Senior , Could you spend some time to help me find this problem ?
<shadeofgrey> otherwise your kernel will send you hate mail on a daily basis
<Logit1> Back!
<guregu> macd: by X session, you mean X chat or something else?  I swear I'm not a third grader
<macd> shadeofgrey, mine sends hate mail from nvidia too :/
<macd> guregu, I mean the GUI, kill it.
<Logit1> How come I can't select my native res for my monitor?
<macd> which means youll be without irc ;)
<Uo> Problem:I had add "battery charger monitor " to Panel ,,Found  error message are "Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket! Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and the acpid daemon is running",",Cound you teach me how handle it .    I My system version is Ubuntu6.06 , and had using apt-get dist-upgrade .
<frogzoo> !fixres | Logit1
<ubotu> Logit1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> macd: where in the xev output is the opcode, or is it the keycode?
<Logit1> Thanks :0
<macd> keycode, opcode, same thing ;)
<macd> 0xwhtever
<Rly> I'm experiencing some problems with GAIM, anyone can help?
<kippi> hey
<guregu> macd: ok, not really sure how to do that or how to get back to the gui
<Jordan_U> macd: Got it, 115
<frogzoo> !anyone | Rly
<ubotu> Rly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Rly> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kippi> I am looking at setting up a ubuntu cluster, has anyone got any good howtos?
<Logit1> So what section do I use for this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<macd> guregu, you can just run the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f from your console now, but it might fail again, its hard to say exactly what todo I dont have a breezy box in front of me
<frogzoo> Logit1: you read it
<fuoco> to install ubuntu on an already partitioned system which has all partitions in lvm group, which install cd do I need - the livecd (normal) one or the alternative one?
<Logit1> frogzoo: I did read it, and I'm confused
<macd> fuoco, the livecd will work fine, just do manual partitioning
<Uo> ooooooooo
<agliv5> Anyone have expierence installing GLib 2.12 on ubuntu... it says: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.10.3)*** was found! Can anyone help?
<flemnos> Rly, what sort of problems with GAIM?
<Logit1> How do I run the autodetect script again for 6.10?
<frogzoo> Logit1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rly> !anyone can help me in figuring out why Gaim with my MSN account doesn't appear when I first open it and then, on the second try it shows a message telling me it's going to close because I've logged in on another location? because I have logg
<Jordan_U> macd: Now that I have the keycode how do I remap the key?
<frogzoo> Jordan_U: man xmodmap
<Logit1> frogzoo: where do I type that in
<ademan> Logit1: if you want the latest and greatest NVIDIA drivers, you can use this site: http://albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html     though it's not officially supported, it has directions right there
<Iulian> Logit1: command line
<Logit1> How do I get to the command line
<Iulian> Logit1: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<flemnos> Rly, the account doesn't appear in Add/Edit account box, doesn't appear in the Accounts menu, or your contacts don't appear in GAIM?
<Rly> GAIM itself doesn't appear
<Bug2000> Why doesn't it let me install xchat or vlc player?
<ademan> Bug2000: what do you mean doesn't let you?
<Rly> it only apopears the box to put my pass in
<guregu> macd: is there a command I can run to kill the gui and go to the command line.........can I get back to the gui with startx?
<Bug2000> It trys to download and won't connect.
<Bug2000> It only does it to communety packs.
<ademan> Bug2000: hrm, maybe the mirror is down?
<ademan> or is it a GPG error?
<macd> guregu, yeah crtl + alt + f4  then login and run command
<Bug2000> GPG Error I think.
<macd> to get back to gui crtl +alt + f7
<macd> youll also need to kill the tty X is running on.
<Jordan_U> guregu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then use udo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to get back into X.
<nanda> can someone help me with NetworkManager?
<nanda> I installed it, but can't figure out how to run the thing
<Russell-> i changed my ISP today, now internet is working on Windows, but not on Kubuntu 6.06... what might be the problem?
<ademan> Bug2000: huh that's strange
<Jordan_U> nanda: There should be an icon in your top panel
<ademan> nanda: edgy or dapper?
<nanda> Jordon: it doesn't show up
<nanda> using edgy
<macd> Jordan_U, that just kills gdm, X is still running
<ademan> nanda: interesting, and you installed the network-manager-gnome package?
<nanda> yes
<nanda> its wierd
<Logit1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> nanda: try running: nmapplet.
<nanda> what does that do?
<ademan> Logit1: if you want the latest and greatest NVIDIA drivers, you can use this site: http://albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html     though it's not officially supported, it has directions right there, i reccomend it, as you'll get driver upgrades as often as they come out
<macd> Jordan_U, as far as remapping the key, I dont remember where its stored, Im sure a quick google will reveal it
<Jordan_U> nanda: Should start the applet.
<Bug2000> ademan, If I try to do so via shell it tells me pack not found.
<Logit1> How do i know if I have drivers installed
<Logit1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ademan> Bug2000: i assume you've got universe and multiverse installed?
<ademan> er rather enabled
<fuoco> there's a system that behaves quite strangely - i suspect it could be defected memory - how can i check it? is there some bootable cd that i can download and can check it?
<Quarupted> Ipod works surprisingly well as a backup device
<Bug2000> ademan, If you mean by uncommenting, yes.
<nanda> Jordan_U: it says the command doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> fuoco: There is a memory test on the ubuntu install CD's
<ademan> Logit1: well on the command line run glxinfo and see if your OpenGL Renderer says NVIDIA
<Uo> wu.
<ademan> Bug2000: have you done a sudo apt-get update     ?
<Jordan_U> nanda: sorry, nm-applet
<Logit1> ademan: no go D:
<ademan> (it can also be done via synaptic with the refresh button)
<Bug2000> ademan, Ya, and dist-upgrade
<ademan> Logit1: it says mesa?
<nanda> Jordan: awsome, I go it!
<nanda> thanks =)
<fuoco> Jordan_U: ah, i didn't know that... but maybe there's a cd is more geared towards that?
<ademan> Bug2000: OH, you're an upgrade from dapper? geeze, i'm sorry haha
<Logit1> ademan: i'm going to try reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<ademan> Bug2000: i had THE WORST upgrade experience, lemme tell you
<Logit1> ademan: It says they're installed...argh
<Bug2000> WTH,
<Quarupted> How can I avoid windows from breaking grub when I reinstall it on the same part as ubuntu?
<Bug2000> Something is wrong with the mirrors.
<Logit1> ademan: I'm going to type in glxinfo and let you know what happens
<Bug2000> blablalba (1.0.0.0)
<ademan> Logit1: alright
<nanda> thanks for the help
<Logit1> ademan: wow, bunch of info i have no idea what to tell you
<nanda> working now
<nanda> cya
<Jordan_U> Quarupted: You can't, you just have to reinstall grub afterwards.
<nanda> :D
<ademan> Bug2000: yeah have you tried pinging the mirrors?
<Bug2000> il.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<Jordan_U> !grub | Quarupted
<ubotu> Quarupted: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bug2000> ademan, DNS is broken there.
<ademan> Logit1: there should be a section that says "OpenGL Renderer:" and then either NVIDIA or something else
<Bug2000> ademan, How do I refresh it?
<Logit1> ademan: no go D:
<ademan> Logit1: can't find the section? or it doesn't say NVIDIA?
<Logit1> ademan: it doesn't say it
<ademan> what's it say instead?
<Logit1> ademan: it says couldn't find rgb glx visual
<Logit1> ademan: it doesn't even say opengl rendered
<ademan> strange
<Logit1> ademan: opengl rendere*
<ademan> Bug2000: dunno, sorry
<Logit1> ademan: what do I do now?
<ademan> Logit1: what card do you have?
<Logit1> ademan: 7800 GTX
<fuoco> is it possible to start that alternate installer from within the normal livecd?
<ademan> i'd definitely consider this:
<ademan> Logit1: if you want the latest and greatest NVIDIA drivers, you can use this site: http://albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html     though it's not officially supported, it has directions right there, i reccomend it, as you'll get driver upgrades as often as they come out
<ademan> fuoco: no, sorry
<guregu> macd and jordan_u: Neither of those worked.  Ctrl + Alt + f4 did nothing.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop just stopped Gnome Display Manager
<riotkittie> fuoco: no
<Logit1> This is so confusing
<ademan> fuoco: or at least not to the best of my knowledge, several people have wanted it though, probably should be a bug report somewhere for next version
<Logit1> I'm about to just go back to windows
<Perryman> hello
<Logit1> ademan: I'm looking at the website and I have no clue what it's saying
<macd> guregu, you can do this: " ps ax | grep tty7" then the PID it comes up with "sudo kill -9 pidhere"
<macd> that will drop you to a console
<fuoco> riotkittie, ademan: i see, i thought because they are almost the same size - i expected the alternate to be much smaller
<macd> then youll run the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f command
<fotoflo_> hmnm how do i unrar?
<shadeofgrey> hey
<shadeofgrey> by the way everybody
<ademan> Logit1: it lists the commands you need to run
<riotkittie> fotoflo_: do you have the unrar or unrar-nonfree (eeerrr unrar-free? i forget) pkg installed?
<ademan> (from the command line)
<shadeofgrey> i finally made one ogf my big computing dreams come true!  i finally bought a dell 30" display
<shadeofgrey> its amazing
<shadeofgrey> can Ubuntu handle a widescreen monitor of that size?
<fotoflo_> riotkittie, which package do i need?
<ademan> Logit1: really you can just copy and paste it
<riotkittie> shadeofgrey: and you wanna give it to your new pal riotkittie, right?
<Perryman> i finished edgy eft install (6.1) dual boot on xp, and grub gives error 22, and i can't manually boot the partition successfully with super grub disc... think i need to reinstall?
<Jordan_U> macd: For future reference, pkill basically does that in one command.
<shadeofgrey> riotkittie, sure!
<riotkittie> !unrar | fotoflo_
<ubotu> fotoflo_: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<macd> Jordan_U, good call, I forgot about that.
<shadeofgrey> riotkittie, just reach into your povket and hand me $1200 in cash first
<frogzoo> Perryman: not at all, but grub's a bit confused as to where your partitions are you need to fix
* mneptok wishes rar would Just Go Away.
<fotoflo_> just downloaded unrar-free
<frogzoo> Perryman: how many hds in this machine?
<Perryman> 3
<Perryman> i've got xp in 1 partition
<Perryman> and 4 partitions in the ubuntu drive
<riotkittie> 1200? pfft. you were robbed.
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey: If your GPU ( and linux drivers ) can handle it, Ubuntu can.
<frogzoo> Perryman: all ide?
<Logit1> ademan: i have ubuntu edgy 32 bit right?
<shadeofgrey> well
<Perryman> 1 is fat32, 2 is /, 3 is /home, 4 is swap
<Perryman> all SATA
<ademan> Logit1: yes
<shadeofgrey> the problem is..  my macbookproi is ati powered
<shadeofgrey> and ati still sucks for linux support no?
<ademan> shadeofgrey: indeed
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey: Yea, but you should at least get full resolution
<shadeofgrey> nah
<Perryman> so all i need to do is boot livecd and edit the grub conf?
<ademan> i mean it works, but i got my NVIDIA drivers up in a day, its been 3 days and i still can't get my ATI drivers up
<Logit1> ademan: what's the difference between nvidia non-legacy and legacy
<ademan> Logit1: legacy is for OLD nvidia cards
<shadeofgrey> im goinmg to do the easiest thing and just sekll my current mac and use the money to get an alienware laptop
<shadeofgrey> i have no choice
<guregu> macd: Did I grab the right PID....this came up...17656 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep tty7
<guregu> .......I used 17656 for the PID....tried your command...nothing happened...back to prompt
<shadeofgrey> i have less than 6 months before i wont be able to type anymore
<shadeofgrey> by the way'
<shadeofgrey> everybody
<Perryman> quadruple amputee?
<guregu> macd: btw I really appreciate all of this
<shadeofgrey> i was on local news tv for my political commentary blog
<shadeofgrey> anybody wanna see the interview?
<frogzoo> Perryman: you'll need to boot the live cd & fixup the grub config
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey: Sure, but in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<macd> guregu, you need to find the pid that is tty7
<Perryman> frogzoo ok i'll get that going
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U, im sorry dude.  i forgot
<macd> it should be a 4 digit pid
<ademan> shadeofgrey: sure, but just fyi i've found that http://www.sagernotebook.com/index.html   has far better prices than alienware, i've had mine for about 3 years, and it's been going strong, untill last week when i dropped it off a table, but it still works fine except when playing games
<agliv5> Anyone have expierence installing GLib 2.12 on ubuntu... it says: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.10.3)*** was found! when trying to complie dependencies.  Can anyone help?
<Perryman> frogzoo weird thing was that super grub disc listed it as SDA 0,1 and live cd lists it as SDB 0,1
<ademan> agliv5: how are you trying to install glib?
<guregu> macd: nothing was after tty7
<Perryman> don't quite understand what would change that? active partition?
<guregu> macd: will try it again though
<macd> guregu, pastie your console output ;P
<ademan> agliv5: ah, you're trying to install a newer version than whats in the repositories
<frogzoo> Perryman: the disk is actually mapped in /boot/grub/device.map
<ademan> agliv5: any particular reason why you need the super new version?
<Perryman> ah so that's what i need to tweak?
<Logit1> Eh guys
<Logit1> It says this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Logit1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Perryman> lots of confusing information out there on the internets :)
<frogzoo> Perryman: you may need to make some changes there, probly not though
<agliv5> ademan by means of the glib-2.12.0.tar.bz2 source then ./configure make make install
<Perryman> got a bit, live cd still loading
<ademan> Logit1: make sure that synaptic is closed when you're doing that stuff
<frogzoo> Perryman: the problem is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Logit1> Ah
* Perryman takes notes
<agliv5> ademan: did you get that last message, addressed it wrong...
<guregu> macd: http://pastie.caboo.se/37416
<agliv5> ademan: I'm trying to compile avisynth 3.0
<ademan> agliv5: ah, and it requires a new version of glib?
<Perryman> slow live cd :(
<Perryman> hoping this will be worth the effort :)
<macd> guregu, wierd, basically you just need to kill X (which Ive forgotten how apparently) and run the upgrade from console.
<macd> maybe someone here can tell you (abnd I) howto kill X untill its been restarted with startx/gdm
<Bug2000> Q: Why won't it let me install that Wine?!
<ardchoille42> macd, Restart or stop X?
<macd> stop completely.
<shadeofgrey> macd: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<agliv5> ademan:  GLIB 2.5.7 or better is required. for one of it's dependencies
<ademan> Bug2000: did you follow the directions on winehq.com ?
<shadeofgrey> i think
<macd> shadeofgrey, no, that wont work
<shadeofgrey> its been a whiole
<ardchoille42> macd, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart}
<macd> ardchoille42, no that wont work.
<ademan> agliv5: ergh, i'm sorry, well lemme take a look at that error again
<shadeofgrey> yes it will
<Bug2000> ademan, Yap.
<macd> ok, so Im just imagingning it when X is still running after killing gdm *g*
<agliv5> ademan: which is confusing because I tried to install 2.12, it's saying 2.10 is installed and they are both newer than 2.5.7
<ademan> Bug2000: so what's the error?
<Bug2000> Sec.
<guregu> shadeofgrey: I am the one macd is helping out...earlier I tried that and it just stopped Gnome Display Manager in the console
<Logit1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<agliv5> ademan: postbin?
<Perryman> there we go. livecd booted, mounting root
<illriginal> Hey guys... I want to be able to play .asf, .wmv, .wav, .divx, .mp3 etc... all media... how can i do this?
<macd> guregu, can this by chance continue tommoz? its 330am here
<macd> !restricted | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ademan> agliv5: http://www.rafb.net/paste
<frogzoo> !restricted | illriginal
<frogzoo> Perryman: k, where'd it mount the disk?
<ademan> agliv5 and Bug2000 i'll brb
<Jordan_U> illriginal: install VLC
<Perryman> er..... gparted is scanning
<Perryman> and my mouse is locked
<illriginal> off of synaptic?
<Perryman> :(
<Jordan_U> illriginal: And / or mplayer and all the plugins.
<guregu> macd: yes, no problem...I know its late and this isn't a priority for me...I suppose I could just download the edgy eft iso and reinstall....anyways....thank you very much for your help
<Jordan_U> illriginal: Yes.
<Logit1> Erm guys
<Logit1> So how do I fix my resolution again
<Logit1> I looked at the link, not having much luck
<Perryman> keyboard/mouse not responding
<macd> guregu, yeah thats always a viable option, but the upgrade should have worked smoothly.
<illriginal> ok cool this will enable me to view/play all media, yes?
<Bug2000> ademan, Something about package points to another one that doesn't exsist.
<Perryman> for some reason the livecd hates me
<frogzoo> Perryman: lockup after you started gparted?
<Perryman> yes
<Logit1> Yo guys
<agliv5> ademan: http://rafb.net/p/SpUBLT52.html <- thanks for your time :)
<suzi> hi
<Logit1> How do I fix my resolution :<
<Perryman> oh yeah also i get errors on all drives
<Jordan_U> illriginal: pretty much, yes, for the newest WMV vids you will need w32codecs also.
<Perryman> sometimes when booting
<frogzoo> Perryman: gparted's not necessary to fix this
<Perryman> command time out to my sata drives
<Perryman> ah
<Jordan_U> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Perryman> whats the command to list drives?
<Logit1> Will someone please assist me
<TheSkorm>  df -H ?
<Jordan_U> Perryman: fdisk -l
<Perryman> ohh
<Logit1> God, I'm about to go back to windows
<Perryman> thanks
<Logit1> Seriously
<TheSkorm> Jordan_U got it
<guregu> macd: quick question...after installing breezy earlier...I immediately upgraded....would those upgrades have essentially brought me up tp edgy eft...or is there more to it?
<ademan> agliv5: you could try to sudo apt-get remove libglib-2.0   but that's just asking for trouble
<zeifer> Logit1, Windows doesn't deserve recognition
<frogzoo> Perryman: I do it this way 'for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done'
<Perryman> well, round 2
<Perryman> ouch
<macd> guregu, that would bring you upto speed, yes.
<bartek> hello
<cappiz> Hey bartek
<ademan> agliv5: especially since everything probably depends on it anyways
<Logit1> talk about such a hassle to get 2 simple things done
<Logit1> Graphics and audio drivers installed, takes like 2 hours
<mike__> XD
<illriginal> swet
<bartek> can someone give me a hint about cab files?
<illriginal> sweet
<ademan> so forget i even said that :-)
<bartek> bartek@Voyager:~/sl$ unshield l data1.cab
<bartek> Failed to open data1.cab as an InstallShield Cabinet File
<illriginal> Thanks a lot Jordan
<Perryman> i'm still pretty much a newb at this, but at least i can understand that command
<TheSkorm> sweeet
<Jordan_U> Logit1: What are you trying to do?
<bartek> bartek@Voyager:~/sl$ file data1.cab
<bartek> data1.cab: InstallShield CAB
<Logit1> At least in windows I can get my drivers installed
<Perryman> i'm booting safe gfx mode with noapic nolapic
<bartek> how should I extract it ?
<Logit1> Get my resolution set to 1680x1050 and install audio drivers
<all4n> hi all, I've been trying to move my Ubuntu to another drive here. What I did was to boot up using live-cd and rsync from one drive to the other.. then I used grub to set the second drive as boot-drive (the old partition is to be totally removed), update fstab, mtab and menu.lst.. but now all the / folders are read-only file format..  any suggestions?  Might there be something wrong with my fstab?
<cappiz> bartek, don't understand what you are asking about
<Jordan_U> illriginal: The ubotu link explains everything very well.
<guregu> macd: well, now I feel really bad because I just wasted your time...I was assuming upgrading to edgy eft was separate from the system upgrades I did
<cappiz> bartek, windows driver will not work in linux as far as i know.
<bartek> cappiz:: I want to extract cab file
<illriginal> yeah im readin it righ tnow
<zeifer> Logit1, you can do anything you want in linux, you must have patience and be willing to try.
<TheSkorm> oh dera all4n
<TheSkorm> dear
<macd> ohh, guregu I misread, that just updated your breezy.
<bartek> cappiz:: its not a driver, it's some kind of textual database
<Logit1> Can someone assist me on how to get my resolution set
<all4n> TheSkorm: that does not sound good..
<macd> the updates depend on the repos, your repos were still breezy.
<cappiz> apt-get install cabextract
<ademan> Logit1: well do you have the nvidia drivers installed and working?
<Jordan_U> Logit1: What card?
<zeifer> What are you using Logit1 ? ATi? nVidia?
<Logit1> nvidia
<cappiz> bartek,apt-get install cabextract
<TheSkorm> all4n : ive never treid such an idea, but there's proberly an easy solution to it
<guregu> macd: ok gotcha...still need to upgrade.  Ok, thanks so much again.  I will try again soon here.  Goodnight!
<incorrect> how do i install the restricted modules?
<bartek> cappiz:: bartek@Voyager:~/sl$ cabextract data1.cab
<bartek> data1.cab: WARNING; found InstallShield header. This is probably an InstallShield file. Use UNSHIELD (http://synce.sf.net) to unpack it.
<zeifer> Logit1, did you get nvidia-glx?
<Perryman> is there any known issue with install cds and SATA ?
<macd> guregu, good luck with it ;)
<Logit1> yeah
<Logit1> it's just my resolution needs to be set
<all4n> TheSkorm: Yeah, I hope it is in my fstab, but I am not entirely sure about the options for / in fstab.
<cappiz> apt-get install unshield then!
<Logit1> Don't know why it isn't working
<zeifer> How about nvidia-glx-settings?
<mike__> Logit1 : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Logit1> Tried it, dunno what's up
<ademan> Logit1: if your nvidia drivers are set up correctly you can change your resoltuion from system->preferences-> screen resolution
<Jordan_U> Logit1: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Logit1> That didn't work ade
<Logit1> How do I get my xorg.conf
<cappiz> bartek, did you get it.
<cappiz> ?
<all4n> TheSkorm: the permissions all seem fine when I do ls -l in / though..  so it must be the way it is mounted
<Jordan_U> Logit1: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ademan> Logit1: what do you mean didn't work? didn't have the resolution you wanted? if it doesn't have the resolution you want, your drivers aren't setup correctly
<TheSkorm> all4n : yes
<agliv5> ademan: so by removing the previously installed package, I might kill my system?  What kind of damage are we talking about here?  Just Ubuntu reinstall or possible Harddrive data los?
<zeifer> Aha!
<Logit1> My drivers are installed it seems, but my resolution isn't set up correctly
<frogzoo> Perryman: I gotta head, someone will get you up & running
<TheSkorm> all4n : gimmie a second and ill do some looking
<jdhoreotg> ahh! something bad is going on with my Ubuntu install!
<illriginal> Jordan U
<bartek> cappiz:: but I did istall unshield
<zeifer> Logit1, what resolutions are in your xorg.conf?
<Perryman> frogzoo: thanks for the help :)
<illriginal> one more thing... .rar
<illriginal> i can't open it
<Perryman> always good to learn
<Logit1> Do I paste my entire xorg.conf here?
<zeifer> No
<bartek> cappiz:: it says Failed to open data1.cab as an InstallShield Cabinet File
<frogzoo> !pastebin | Logit1
<Jordan_U> !rar | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubotu> Logit1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macd> haha, if you want.
<ademan> agliv5: ubuntu reinstall at worst, but if you do it through synaptic it will just say "the following packages depend on glib and will be removed too" and you'll be like "uh, heck no" and then we're back to square one :-)
<macd> I'll just snicker off into the night.
<TheSkorm> ok all4n, im running freebsd, but here is my line : /dev/idad0s1a           /               ufs     rw              1       1
<Logit1> What do I set to syntax?
* zeifer smacks macd for the thought.
<Jolyon> Hey ,
<ademan> Logit1: doesn't matter, but plain text will be fine
<TheSkorm> i gather rw is read write, make sure that is set
<TheSkorm> and make sure the right device is selected
<jdhoreotg> i tried to get Beryl working with AIGLX, so i enabled it in AIGLX and installed Beryl and it didn't work for me (apparently Beryl is not a big fan of dual-monitor) so i removed the AIGLX lines out of my xorg.conf, removed beryl and rebooted and now, i can't see the titlebar of any of my applications...please help
<Perryman> oh livecd.... you boot sooo slowly... :)
<cappiz> bartek, then i would try google.
<Jolyon> I am a new member
<Logit1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3809/
<all4n> TheSkorm: thanks, I'll look into it
<agliv5> ademan: If I mess everything up, then it would be a good oppurtunity to install the newest version of ubuntu ;) so the command is sudo apt-get remove libglib-2.0 ?
<all4n> TheSkorm: I think it might be the notail option I'm using.. the old partition is using reiserfs, while the new is ext3
<bartek> cappiz:: I wouldn't come here without googling first :))
<Pelle_plutt> What X-server comes with Ubuntu? version?
<ademan> agliv5: probably, i forgot the exact package name, gimme a sec
<all4n> TheSkorm: so perhaps the notail option is for reiser only
<cappiz> try google the errors you got.
<ademan> Pelle_plutt: 7.1 comes with edgy
<all4n> TheSkorm: anyhow.. I'll try using some of yours.. thanks
<jdhoreotg> can someone help me???
<zeifer> Logit1, which resolution are you aiming for?
<Pelle_plutt> ademan, thanks :)
<Logit1> 1680x1050
<TheSkorm> all4n np, but remember its freebsd so i dunno how it matchs up
<zeifer> Then why isn't it in your xorg.conf?
<Perryman> what's the easiest way to get a terminal in the livecd?
<Logit1> No idea
<ademan> agliv5: ugh, who the heck names these packages? the one you want is libglib-2.0-0
<zeifer> You see where you have 1024x768 in quotes?
<Logit1> Yeah
<TheSkorm> Perryman i belive there is a short cut
<Perryman> control-alt-f2 gives me a messed up graphics key
<zeifer> and 800 x 600 and so on.... you have to have your desired resolution written up in there.
<ademan> agliv5: and who the heck taught me to type? it's actually libglib2.0-0
<TheSkorm> or you can use ctrl + alt + f1
<jdhoreotg> anyone? can anyone help me?? this is kind of an emergency
<agliv5> ademan: wish me luck ;)
<TheSkorm> or you can use ctrl + alt + f3
<TheSkorm> may bee
<ademan> agliv5: good luck :-)
<Perryman> hmm
<zeifer> jdhoreotg, what's up?
<Perryman> when i do that
<Perryman> i get the ubunto boot screen
<Perryman> with some gfx artifacts
<jdhoreotg> i tried to get Beryl working with AIGLX, so i enabled it in AIGLX and installed Beryl and it didn't work for me (apparently Beryl is not a big fan of dual-monitor) so i removed the AIGLX lines out of my xorg.conf, removed beryl and rebooted and now, i can't see the titlebar of any of my applications...please help
<Perryman> and no term
<jdhoreotg> there's the story, zeifer
<ademan> jdhoreotg: try starting up the beryl manager again, and make sure you set metacity to your window manager (should be in that little tray icon)
<macd> jdhoreotg, b/c you have no window manager running.
<agliv5> ademan: I've got to go the doctors now, but I'll be back soon and let you know what happened :)  Thanks alot for your assistance so far ;)
<Perryman> anyway i can chance the shortcut key to get a terminal running
<jdhoreotg> i uninstalled Beryl-manager already
<Logit1> zeifer: how do I go about editing it?
<zeifer> Interesting situation jdhoreotg I can't say as I've ever seen that happen before.
<zeifer> Have screenshots available, jdhoreotg ?
<Dh3Y0> hi
<Dh3Y0> how do i install xmms
<jdhoreotg> and i think i'm in Metacity...since i have the upper and lower Gnmoe "taskbars"
<ademan> agliv5: haha well good luck with both of those things, i hope i've actually helped
<zeifer> Dh3Y0, apt-get install xmms
<Logit1> zeifer: yo man
<Dh3Y0> :S
<zeifer> Yes Logit1 ?
<Logit1> zeifer: how do I edit the xorg.conf so I can put my res in there
<jdhoreotg> i can't screenshot...it's not letting me
<ademan> jdhoreotg: well really if metacity was working i'm pretty sure you'd have your window borders, though in the meantime alt+drag should be able to move windows
<ademan> jdhoreotg: if you can't alt+drag, metacity definitely isn't up
<jdhoreotg> nope, alt+drag not working
<jdhoreotg> so how would i get metacity up from here?
<TheSkorm> jdhoreotg open up a terminal and run "metacity &"
<nikko> hi... I have docked my laptop, but my external monitor do not work. I have to press fn-F4, but still nothing happens... do I have to change something in xorg.conf or what?
<zeifer> Logit1, you need to access it by way of super-user or sudo (editor) (filepath)
<nikko> please.....someone.......
<Logit1> D:
<jdhoreotg> wow...i can't believe it was that easy
<Logit1> this is so confusing
<ademan> nikko: restarting your xorg (ctrl+alt+backspace) should work
<Logit1> i can't see why people choose this over windows
<TheSkorm> jdhoreotg you need to add somewhere in oyur configs or scripts to run "metacity &"
<jdhoreotg> from now on should Metacity be running by default or will i have to reenable it like that on every reboot?
<all4n> TheSkorm: hey, I'm back... it worked. notail was definatly not a good idea for ext3.  :)  so now I'm in X already, and things seem fine
<TheSkorm> all4n awsome
<ademan> jdhoreotg: hard to say, by the way, the beryl-manager isn't added to your session startups is it?
<all4n> TheSkorm: yeah..  lotsa more space on root :)
<zeifer> Logit1, check IRC tabs
<NoEvidenZ> Man..I feel so leet..
<nikko> no... it doesnt work....
<Perryman> what terminal does it use? bash?
<jdhoreotg> ademan, nope
<Perryman> attempting to run it from the /
<TheSkorm> 90% of my space is taking up my family photo's web site and downloads
<TheSkorm> i do my torrenting on my server
<jdhoreotg> ahh...i have so much crap on this Ubuntu install that i REALLY should just reinstall and clean it out...hell, i've got 2 kernels sorta installed...just a ton of crap
<jdhoreotg> would you all recommend me going to Fiesty or should i just stay with Edgy?
<suzi> where can i get a good torrent downloader for breezy
<ademan> jdhoreotg: so your lack of window borders was after a reboot? or just after turning off beryl?
<TheSkorm> we;;, im using vncservver now on my server and its like my mobile desktop, i can vnc in from anywhere and its how i left it
<TheSkorm> i just themed it with gnome and that to look os x ish
<Logit1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nikko> When I boot my mashine, there is no problem, I can see the text on my external monitor, but when the X is started, there is only a lot of random-colors on my external monitor
<jdhoreotg> ademan, after a reboot after turning off and uninstalling beryl
<Perryman> oh
<Perryman> accessories / terminal
<Perryman> excellent
<Perryman> now i'm on the fast track
<ademan> jdhoreotg: ah, well maybe you should double check that metacity is still in your session startup stuff
<fotoflo_> hmm i just downloaded a client for a chinese DDNS provider and they provide binaries for fedora, redhat, suse, and freeBSD, none of those will work on ubuntu, right?
<jdhoreotg> in system-preferences-sessions-startup stuff?
<persen> How can i make the text/windowframes not so huge? I want them thin and elegant, not big and bulky.
<ademan> jdhoreotg: yep
<jdhoreotg> just checked, no beryl, no metacity
<TheSkorm> fotoflo_ : most likely not
<fotoflo_> which one is most likely to work?
<suzi> fuckers
<fotoflo_> fedora
<fotoflo_> ?
<TheSkorm> fotoflo_ : but there are ways of getting rehat / fedora binarys working, i cant remeber how
<Perryman> sdb2 is my install dir
<NoEvidenZ> Oh man.. I'm so in love!
<ademan> jdhoreotg: yeah i don't have metacity in mine either, so i guess i was wrong
<Logit1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jdhoreotg> ahh...ok
<ademan> persen: System->preferences->themes you can select different window borders, gnome-look.org has a wealth of alternative window borders to install
<Logit1> zeifer: ugh
<ademan> jdhoreotg: i suppose you might consider restarting just to see if its actually a problem or not
<jdhoreotg> ademan, i'm thinking of reinstalling Ubuntu anyway, do you think i should go with Fiesty or stick with Edgy?
<fotoflo_> those skankbutts :-(
<jdhoreotg> i restarted like 3 times after the problem started
<zeifer> Logit1, I can explain everything in greater detail in private chat. No clutter that way.
<ademan> jdhoreotg: well i definitely wouldn't install fiesty in its current state, but if you're considering waiting for fiesty release, that doesn't sound like a bad plan
<jdhoreotg> ahh...ok
<fotoflo_> hey cool
<fotoflo_> it worked
<fotoflo_> !
<illriginal> how do I associate only music files with amarok? i click on an mp3 or wav file and totem tries to play them..
<jdhoreotg> thanks ademan
<ademan> np
<zeifer> illriginal, try right-clicking and open with or use amarok to import them.
<NoEvidenZ> I just discovered Irssi, I feel so invincible.
<famicommie> irssi is great
<Perryman> root is listed as hd0,0 but it's actually hd1,1???
<illriginal> and that should automatically make all mp3 and wac format to work with amarok, yes?
<NoEvidenZ> 'Course it's all gonna go to hell soon, but I'm in love for the moment.
<famicommie> Use gay.pl and dau.pl with it.
<TheSkorm> NoEvidenZ woot
<TheSkorm> its teh win
<zeifer> I'm guessing you don't have the codecs installed for MP3 playback.
<famicommie> I can do fun stuff with irssi!
<zeifer> And I don't know about wac... never encountered that one before.
<Perryman> do i need to change default grub root device?
<NoEvidenZ> I finally got my windows - linux network bridge working. I'm all "YEY!" But i have to poop.
<kenthomson> HI i need some help
<NoEvidenZ> That's how excited I am.
<NoEvidenZ> So I'll tell you all about it when I get back.
<Logit1> Can someone PLEASE help me out with my res issue
<Logit1> I'm still trying to find out what's up with it
<TheSkorm> http://www.pastebin.ca/336860 <-irssi scripts i use NoEvidenZ
<kenthomson> I am going to go look a LCD 19-inch 1440x900, Samsung syncmaster monitor today. And i am going to test it by plugging my Ubuntu box before buying it, so my questions is once i connect this new monitor will ubuntu automatically detect it or will i get a x server error? Someone please help. I am on U.6.10
<zeifer> Logit1, I've already told you. You don't have your resolution written into xorg.conf if it isn't there it isn't going to be an option.
<persen> hm, anyone know if sun's java for linux is slower than its windows counterpart?
<zeifer> persen, haven't noticed any difference, myself.
<Perryman> anyone familiar with grub config pains? i get error 22
<persen> eclipse runs slowly :/
<mdeboer> kenthomson: even if it does not work out of the box, running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  should be trivial
<zeifer> Perryman, I don't know about how anybody else feels about it here, but to me, GRUB is the 9th wonder of the universe.
<zarul> anyone here running eric?
<[StingRay] > Can somebody try something with ubuntu 6.10 and any wine application that accepts input for me?
<zithowa> hi, i'm having a very strange issue trying to boot into any form of ubuntu.  however, I can boot into windows
<TheSkorm> [StingRay]  what?
<Logit1> Woohoo!
<zeifer> [StingRay] , if I had wine, that might be a possibility....
<Logit1> I got my res working :)
<zeifer> Logit1, Good for you.
<Bug2000> Anyone got an idea why I can't install wine?
<Perryman> yeah i can boot windows
<Logit1> Now to tackle the whole "audio" drivers thing
<Perryman> heh
<TheSkorm> zeifer apt-get install wine
<zithowa> i have been running ubuntu for 6 months without a problem.  i just restarted my machine, and now I get a blank screen right after it says 'loading kernel.'
<tsurc> hi I'm having problems whith apt
<Logit1> zeifer: If I have an Audigy 2 ZS, where would I get the drivers?
<[StingRay] > TheSkorm, I want you to do this xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.bg and then check if you can type comma (,) in the wine app? Do you see a commap printed?
<Bug2000> It claims there is no package installation for wine.
<zeifer> Logit1, did sound work out of the box?
<TheSkorm> oh wait
<Logit1> zeifer: nope
<TheSkorm> [StingRay]  i cant, im not in ubuntu right now... grr
<[StingRay] > thanks TheSkorm!
<zeifer> What distro are you running?
<Logit1> zeifer: 6.10
<TheSkorm> i thought i was but its just me vncing to my freebsd box
<Solidad> Hello how to creat socks 5/4? So i could use the socks in windowsxp browsing net?
<TheSkorm> tjat looks all nice a pretty and ubntuish
<zithowa> does anyone have an idea about what could be wrong?  maybe there is some diagnostic?
<TheSkorm> that
<zeifer> And it didn't play any sound at all... ever:?
<IamUnique> Question: WIll ubuntu 7 come with Beryl or Compiz? by default
<zarul> anyone here running eric?
<NoEvidenZ> Would I be able to
<Logit1> zeifer: I don't think so, how can I check
<NoEvidenZ> Hrm.. Is there a way to use a list of package names and make the computer apt-get each one individually each half hour?
<Logit1> zeifer: No, it's playing stuff from the comptuer's speaker
<[StingRay] > Anobody else with 6.10 and wine application which accepts input :( ?
<Logit1> zeifer: How can I get the audigy 2 zs drivers?
<Perryman> well, i guess i'll read up on grub conf
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone..?
<zeifer> Ok Logit1 , check out System --> Preferences --> Sound and let me know if you can hear anything from either your sound system or a pair of headphones.
<zeifer> If you're running a GNOME based version, anyways.
<Solidad> Hello how to creat socks 5/4 in ubuntu? So i could use the socks in windowsxp browsing net?
<Logit1> zeifer: Nope
<Logit1> zeifer: Nno go
<zeifer> What is each category set to? Autodetect or other?
<thekitster> for a PIII laptop with 256 Ram which is faster Gnome or KDE?
<IamUnique> Question: Will ubuntu 7 come with Beryl or Compiz? by default
<Logit1> Wait
<Logit1> zeifer: Sec
<fotoflo_> if i want to make it so that i have a program run at start up, how do i do that?
<my_> i need help
<my_> imma grade a loser
<NoEvidenZ> fotoflo_: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Logit1> zeifer: Okay sound is playing now, it seems low though, I messed with the master volume in the top right with no improvement
<NoEvidenZ> fotoflo_: Click the Startup Programs tab and enter the program there.
<zeifer> Logit1, might want to make sure that other (ANALOG) channels are maxed out.
<Logit1> zeifer: how so
<zeifer> Double click on the speaker icon up there where you adjusted your volume and you'll get the volume control
<my_> laptops and ubuntu suk dik
<cantik> dalnet
<fotoflo_> NoEvidenZ, uhm that doesnt look right
<fotoflo_> NoEvidenZ, it should have a lot more stuff in it
<tsurc> does any one know anything about setting up your own repositories?
<fotoflo_> NoEvidenZ, if i log out, that stuff will be killed, right?
<mike__> k
<Logit1> zeifer: what does pcmmean
<TheSkorm> PACMAN
<zeifer> I can't say as I know that yet.
<NoEvidenZ> fotoflo_: I might be wrong, but that's how I added beryl manager to startup.
<fotoflo_> NoEvidenZ, ok
<Logit1> ok
<zeifer> What all can you see?
<fotoflo_> NoEvidenZ, i think i should be using inetd or something, but im not sure how or what
<Perryman> error loading operating system
<Logit1> zeifer: When I hook up an external USB drive, how do I explore it's contents
<zeifer> 6.10 auto mounts USB drives
<NoEvidenZ> fotoflo_: What are you trying to make start up?
<fotoflo_> a DDNS client
<Logit1> zeifer: Okay, got it, nevermind
<Logit1> zeifer: Is there anyway to sort by detail like in XP instead of folders?
<Logit1> zeifer: Nevermind again :)
<NoEvidenZ> fotoflo_: You're well beyond me. I'm a complete Linux newbie. But just typing it in there worked for me..
<fotoflo_> ok,
<fotoflo_>  well that will work as a temporary solutionm
<values> hello, I have a problem with audio input in Ubuntu 6.10
<NoEvidenZ> fotoflo_: Just ask around here, don't settle for the temporary solution, becuase you never rememger to get the permanent one.
<zeifer> Logit1, you'll do well with Ubuntu, it is one of the easiest distros I have come across so far and both my laptop and desktop are running it flawlessly. :)
<arn_> Hello guys!
<AnisEstrellado> hi All .Do you know if it's possible to add a second ip adress to a network card ?
<Logit1> zeifer: So how do I play MP3's? It won't seem to let me
<zeifer> The only suggestion I know of to correct that problem is something frowned upon by this channell.
<fotoflo_> actully i need to get some books but they dont sell any Linux books in english where i live
<NoEvidenZ> I wish I had a laptop.. I could take it to the can with me and read manpages while I take a dump..
<Logit1> So you're saying I can't listen to MP3's?!
<dr_zivago> Does anyone know how to configer Ekiga to work with msn messenger for VoIP ?
<cantik> #ubuntu
<Logit1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fotoflo_> Logit1, sudo apt-get install xmms
<NoEvidenZ> is there a way to limit the speed apt-get downloads at?
<zeifer> fotoflo_, I've not known xmms to have native MP3 codec support.
<TheSkorm> NoEvidenZ did you get my pastebin link?
<snowkras1> hi
<snowkras1> ubuntu is fun
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Nope, sorry.
<TheSkorm> http://www.pastebin.ca/336860 <-irssi scripts i use NoEvidenZ
<snowkras1> i wanted to install flash
<snowkras1> didnt work
<fotoflo_> zeifer, its workign for me
<snowkras1> then i copied it manually
<snowkras1> it worked
<TheSkorm> i think you were in the iToliet
<snowkras1> but i have a sounddriver issue
<TheSkorm> when i said it
<snowkras1> when i play a flash with sound
<TheSkorm> :P
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: How do I copy in irssi? D:
<snowkras1> the os sound doesnt work anymore
<zeifer> Well, Logit1 You can try xmms and see how it works for you.
<TheSkorm> uh you have to download the scripts first
<snowkras1> cant play in amarok then
<snowkras1> and other way alround too
<Logit1> zeifer check the pm window
<incorrect> has anyone else come across this error before when running fglrxinfo   Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<snowkras1> not very stabel
<snowkras1> ble
* NoEvidenZ screams
<TheSkorm> http://www.irssi.org/scripts/
<TheSkorm> also has instructions
<TheSkorm> all my scripts  came from there i think
<NoEvidenZ> I'll go to the toilet first. >.<
<TheSkorm> ok
<mneptok> since when do you need scripts to cut and paste with gterm? ;)
<cantik> #ubuntu
<AnisEstrellado> hi All .Do you know if it's possible to add a second ip adress to a network card ?
<AnisEstrellado> to have a double ip
<AnisEstrellado> one from dhcp
<AnisEstrellado> and one fixed
<AnisEstrellado> ?
<jhaig> AnisEstrellado: Yes, although I'm not entirely sure how to set it up.
<zeifer> AnisEstrellado, please stop scrolling the channel. I see you there.
<zeifer> Question is, why?
<AnisEstrellado> scrolling ? :O
<AnisEstrellado> i just need to do some tests with double ip
<AnisEstrellado> on the same card
<AnisEstrellado> need my pc be reachable from two different ip
<Setomidor> does anyone have any idea why I get java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError one one machine, but not on the other when they're both mounting a common server, running the same script? This is driving me nuts, have been trying to sort this since yesterday :(
<zeifer> It wouldn't necessarily be possible with only one card in the system.
<felixhummel> hi
<AnisEstrellado> it's strange ... xp does.
<d2812> hey - i did an update of edgy - now i've lost my console resolution. I know i needed to add vga=XXX to menu.lst in grub, but I cant remember what value goes in XXX :)
<Logit1> zeifer, do you have aim/msn? doesn't seem to be getting messages
<zeifer> Ok, windoze user. How do you assign two ip addresses to a single card?
<AnisEstrellado> you have to go in alternate config
<jhaig> AnisEstrellado: This might be something useful - http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10877_11-5590748.html
<Logit1> Argh
<cantik> #ubuntu
<Logit1> Zeifer, do you have AIM or msn
<AnisEstrellado> under netwok config
<zeifer> Logit1, Yea
<Logit1> What be it
<Logit1> :P
<zeifer> zeifertstc@hotmail.com
<jhaig> AnisEstrellado: This one is specifically about Ubuntu: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<AnisEstrellado> thank you very much guys !
<Kakarot6> lol :p
<NoEvidenZ> Ok, back.
<felixhummel> can u help me with vim here? in #vim no one seems to be active...
<maxb_> felixhummel: It's always best to ask a specific question. That's more effective at attracting help.
* dromer is trying to copy a file to a server using scp, what is the correct command to do this?
<maxb_> dromer: umm, scp?
<Logit1> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<felixhummel> maxb_, alright
<Perryman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Er.. WHat's with this pastebin thing? It's just a list of file names..
<frogzoo> zeifer: create aliases, eth0:1 etc..
<felixhummel> in VIM, what's the variable name of the currently open file / how can I access it in a command?
<incorrect> #ubuntu-xgl
<agliv5> ademan: back now and still running :) it says errors modifying scim-gtk2-immodule  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<incorrect> oops
<frogzoo> Perryman: you get you root file system mounted?
<felixhummel> in VIM, how do I map two commands to one key (i.e. write a bash script then execute it)?
<bigb> hello. how can i make conky show my ip if i get connected through a router?
<nothlit> dromer: if you have trouble with scp you can use sftp
<maxb_> felixhummel: the variable is %
<felixhummel> maxb_, and with it's path?
<maxb_> oh, not sure
<felixhummel> ;)
<anAngel> Hello i have this kind of a problem: Sound recorder from applications-->Sound & Video menu isn't starting.The error message is: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." where are these Multimedia settings?
<frogzoo> anAngel: in dapper: sys -> prefs -> multimedia selector
<anAngel> frogzoo: thanks very much :)
<arn_> hi guys, i installed quanta. when i tried to run quanta the program didn't start. so i tried to remove that using "Add/Remove Applications" but that program is also sucked now. what should i do now?
<Perryman> oh hi
<Perryman> i pooched the setup
<Perryman> but i was able to find out more about how to edit menu.lst
<Perryman> mounting again
<Perryman> .   /mnt is /dev/sdb2 is my root for ubuntu
<dromer> nothlit: thnx, I got the file moved :)
<lars__> \connect irc.homelien.no
<frogzoo> Perryman: first, cat /mnt/boot/grub/device.map
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> 0 sda 1 sdb 2 sdc
<Perryman> so 1 is the one i want
<arn_> Hello guys, my "add/remove application" program stucked, what should i do?
<Perryman> 1,1 should be the one i want to boot from
<frogzoo> Perryman: now gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Perryman> gksudo?
<Perryman> ok
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Hey, are you there?
<Perryman> # groot=(hd1,1)
<frogzoo> Perryman: find the line #groot=...
<Perryman> :)
<Perryman> i do see # kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<Perryman> that seems wrong too
<frogzoo> Perryman: the groot is correct
<frogzoo> but the kopt is wrong...
<frogzoo> Perryman: make that /dev/hdb1
<Perryman> i was able to fix the groot but i don't know the kernel ops
<Perryman> not sdb1?
<Perryman> er sdb2?
<frogzoo> Perryman: the groot was fine!! put it back
<Perryman> so confused
<Perryman> groot 0,0
<frogzoo> Perryman: it's confusign groot=(hd1,1) is right
<Rprp> ;o
<Perryman> kopt root=/dev/sdb2 no?
<meal3837> ok, so, I was playing around with xorg.conf trying to see if my computer was up to using beryl.  ever since I restarted gdm, I have had no sound. I reverted to my old xorg.conf setup, and still no sound
<Perryman> or is it supposed to be /dev/hdb1
<frogzoo> Perryman: # kopt_2_6=root=/dev/sdb2
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> sorry
<Perryman> i've set the boot options at 1,1
<Perryman> windows is 2,0 which should also be correct
<meal3837> brb, afk
<jahid> hello guys, i had to restart my pc using "alt+ctrl+del". after restarting i am getting a message like this---- "Can't access tty; job control turned off". what should to do to bring my GUI back?
<frogzoo> Perryman: you've changed groot & kopt? that's all we need for the moment...
<Perryman> ok
<TheSkorm> NoEvidenZ , sry about that, my x died, anyway, there a list of scripts i use
<frogzoo> Perryman: save the file, then 'chroot /mnt'
<TheSkorm> basiclly just goto the irssi script page and search there names
<TheSkorm> and download and load them
<TheSkorm> they are my recomendation for scripts you use
<Perryman> ok
<meal3837> back
<Perryman> sudo update-grup
<Perryman> ?
<frogzoo> Perryman: yup
<Brujah> moin
<frogzoo> sudo update-grub
<Perryman> errors
<frogzoo> sudo update-grub
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Oh, ok. So they're in /home/(username)/.irssi/scripts/whatever?
<Brujah> Any jquery users here? How can I remove "revert:true" on th efly from a draggable?
<Perryman> findfs unable to resolve uuid blah blah assuming /dev/hda1
<meal3837> does anybody want to help me with my sound problem?
<NoEvidenZ> Do i have to make .irssi, or is it just meant to be there? Because I don't see it...
<Perryman> this error is probably caused by an invalid /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-40-129-123.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Perryman> sounds like it's not updating properly
<frogzoo> Perryman: blkid |grep sdb2
<jahid> please someone help me
<frogzoo> !helpme | jahid
<Perryman> ok
<ubotu> jahid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Perryman> no output
<TheSkorm> NoEvidenZ proberly have to make it
<[2Fun4Me] > Hi, I am totally new to Ubuntu, and Linux, and probably a bit stupid ;-) I would like to know if anyone can point me in a working direction, perhaps an URL,  to get my laptop to connect to my Wireless Lan using WPA-PSK. The links I have found so far doesn't give me any connections :-(
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: Here I was thinking I'd done something wrong because I had directories missing. How dare you panic me so?!
<Tomcat_> [2Fun4Me] : What network card?
<frogzoo> Perryman: try just 'blkid' - do you get a UUID for sdb2 ?
<NoEvidenZ> !wifi > [2Fun4Me] 
<TheSkorm> sorry for my lack of reply time
<Vigo> What link excplains how to re-install Ubuntu 6.10?
<jahid> i had to force shutdown  my PC forcefully by pressing "Alt+ctrl+del". now the PC started in terminal, but GUI is not coming
<[2Fun4Me] > Intel wireless in a Dell D600
<Perryman> negative
<TheSkorm> im busy haivng fun with my gnome
<Perryman> no outputs
<Tomcat_> [2Fun4Me] : Intel wireless is good... install NetworkManager. This will do everything for you easily.
<jahid> How can i bring it back?
<TheSkorm> i havnt used x in 2 years
<NoEvidenZ> TheSkorm: My last install of Ubuntu had the nvidia module crashing every time I started up
<[2Fun4Me] > Tomcat: Thanks Unfortunattely I have to switch between Windws and Ubuntu to test it....
<TheSkorm> oh wow, that sounds useful
<Perryman> it doesnt seem to do anything when i do that command
<NoEvidenZ> Yeah, every time I started up I had to kill it then reload it then restart gdm
<meal3837> my sound is broke, anyone wanna help?
<NoEvidenZ> I figured out how to get it to work, but never figured out how to fix it entirely.
<frogzoo> Perryman: so the partition doesn't have a UUID (dunno why) - so we need to give it one
<Perryman> weird
<Perryman> i have no idea what any of that means
<Lynoure> meal3837: Any idea what broke it? (that is, what did you change?)
<TheSkorm> i have nautilus, how do i stop it opening a new window each time i click an item, i have no idea why i cant work this out myself
<TheSkorm> must be something simple
<meal3837> Lynoure: I was tooling around with xorg.conf, then restarted gnome, and since then no sound
<meal3837> Lynoure:but I have since restored the old conf file
<Lynoure> meal3837: hmm, that sounds unusual.
<meal3837> Lynoure: I wouldn't put it past this hardware to crap out randomly, it's 8 years old
<agwibowo> hello ... can anyone tell me how i can increase my screen resolution? currently i only have 640x480 listed under the resolution tab...
<meal3837> Lynoure: but it sounds more like a software thing
<Perryman> so, how do i assign a uuid?
<Lynoure> meal3837: If I recall, there is not even sound things in xorg.conf
<frogzoo> Perryman: sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/hdb2
<derjoerg> hello everybody
<meal3837> agwibowo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SamArthurAllen> hi Dr. derjoerg
<meal3837> Lynoure: that is very correct, which is why this is so weird
<NoEvidenZ> Hrm..
<agwibowo> meal3837; it says xserver-org is not installed or no info available
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> done
<meal3837> :agwibowo: xserver-xorg?
<frogzoo> Perryman: blkid |grep sdb2
<meal3837> agwibowo: 2 x's
<agwibowo> meal3837: oh sorry.. hang on a min
<agwibowo> meal3837: umm.. what should i choose for the driver?
<Perryman> nothing
<agwibowo> meal3837: vga?
<frogzoo> Perryman: argh..
<Perryman> the tune2fs command went through but blkid doesn't show any uuid
<meal3837> agwibowo: what's your hardware?
<agwibowo> meal3837:its a built in video card
<meal3837> agwibowo: most of the time, it's ok to leave it where it's set
<Perryman> should i swap random with the uuid in the menu.lst
<meal3837> agwibowo: you don't have to worry about changing things till the end
<meal3837> agwibowo: it'll give you a choice between easy medium and advanced,  I usually choose medium, but you choose what you're comfy with
<frogzoo> Perryman: k, well edit both /boot/grub/menu.lst & /etc/fstab  & swap the UUID=#### for /dev/sdb2
<fuoco> what can i use, apart from samba, to share files between ubuntu and OS X easily ?
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> if i su root can i use the gui and save files?
<meal3837> brb
<Perryman> its rather annoying to have to command line everything
<NoEvidenZ> When I try to use 'make' the terminal spits out a bunch of things about undefined somethings.
<nothlit> !ifolder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifolder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSkorm> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nothlit> Perryman: you can do alt+f2 gksudo nautilus... but learning the command line is a good thing
<agwibowo> meal3837: argh.. this is beyond my comprehension
<frogzoo> Perryman: so in menu.lst you get: # kopt=root=/dev/sdb2 ro quiet splash
<NoEvidenZ> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nothlit> Perryman: its also safer
<Perryman> whats the dif between gksudo and sudo?
<frogzoo> Perryman: Perryman gksudo is for gui apps
<Perryman> ah ok
<Perryman> i suppose i can do that
<Perryman> since i know its gedit now
<agwibowo> isnt there any way to configure xorg.conf directly to load higher screen resolution?
<meal3837> agwibowo: how far did you get?
<Perryman> gtk warning cannot open display
<Perryman> heh
<Perryman> how do i chroot back to original?
<frogzoo> agwibowo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Perryman> what is the memory disk?
<Perryman> ./dev something
<frogzoo> Perryman: just open a new terminal, that's not chrooted
<agwibowo> meal3837: i interrupted it... i cant understand them
<Perryman> ooh
<Perryman> sneaky
<meal3837> agwibowo: you can run sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you're ok with editing the conf file by hand
<krel> hmm
<agwibowo> meal3837: which section do i need to change?
<meal3837> just a sec
<krel> is there a way to script a change in SSID, so I don't need to go into network manager every time I change from one SSID to another?
<Perryman> crash
<agwibowo> it says default depth is 24, and clearly at that depth, i have higher resolution than 640x480 listed
<krel> specifically, to change the SSID via cli.
<Perryman> something about protocols specified
<Perryman> rebooting
<agwibowo> i dont understand why they are not listed under gnome resolution setting
<frogzoo> Perryman: grr
<Perryman> oh i feel your pain
<krel> Assuming both wireless networks require no authentication.
<frogzoo> Perryman: stop it at the grub prompt
<frogzoo> Perryman: hit 'e'
<Perryman> what is /etc/fstab?
<frogzoo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<meal3837> agwibowo: under the "screen" section, you should just be able to add in new resolutions
<Perryman> aha
<Perryman> when do i hit e?
<agwibowo> i already have them there.. but still they are not listed in gnome resolution dialog box
<frogzoo> Perryman: oh you're booting the cd?
<meal3837> agwibowo: it lists depths and then at the depth you want, just add in a new res
<Perryman> i have two cds
<meal3837> agwibowo: really? weird
<Perryman> alt cd and gui cd
<Perryman> booting gui atm
<agwibowo> i'll try lower depth
<fuligin> hi everyone
<meal3837> agwibowo: what res are you going for?
<agwibowo> meal3837: 24
<agwibowo> i mean, 1024 x 768
<Perryman> oh i see
<Perryman> you wanted me to try to get grub to run
<Perryman> sorry
<rpv> hi all
<frogzoo> Perryman: either/or is cool
<bluefox83> ok, how do i force an unmount of an nfs share? sudo umount reported that the device was busy
<meal3837> agwibowo: in xorg.conf, "screen", depth: 24 what does mode say?
<Perryman> well, this is slower, but it's half way done anyway
<Perryman> its been a long 2 1/2 days of installing :)
<Perryman> but i am learning
<agwibowo> "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<gary> What's octal for: a+r ?
<Perryman> and fortunate enough to have a laptop to use at the same time
<frogzoo> Perryman: 1st time can be difficult sometimes
<NoEvidenZ> Why does make give me an error.. Something to do with ncurses
<Perryman> yeah... i've done other distros
<Perryman> but i couldnt get into them enough
<Hellevator> has anyone gotten netbeans5.5 to work with java6?
<Perryman> this one seems more suitable for me
<meal3837> agwibowo: and you just have 640x480 in the dialog?
<frogzoo> Perryman: just the ubuntu installer is broken for multiple hds
<Perryman> oh
<TheSkorm> nibbles at high speed is so fucking hard
<agwibowo> yes
<Perryman> so it's a known issue?
<TheSkorm> fun though
<Perryman> that's odd
<frogzoo> Perryman: yep
<bluefox83> oh shiz :X umount -f wont unmount my nfs share either :O
<nothlit> !ohmy | TheSkorm
<ubotu> TheSkorm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Perryman> is it the same way in 6.06?
<felixhummel> what's the BASH-variable for current clipboard content?
<meal3837> agwibowo: what other depths and modes do you have listed?
<nothlit> felixhummel: ? its an X thing, not a bash thing
<K3rl0u4rn> dear people, I have an audio CD which does not make an icon appear on the desktop so I can't listen to it. I decided to build an image but cat /dev/cdrom does not work either complaining of input / output error
<K3rl0u4rn> what heppens ?
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone help me solve my problem with 'make'? It keeps spitting out some error with ncurses.h
<agwibowo> 16, 8, etc
<rowanjl> hey, I'm trying to install from a Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit CD, but the boot up screens are all grey with strange artifacts, and it can't boot X. What should I do?
<meal3837> all with the same modes?
<TheSkorm> K3rl0u4rn bad disc maybe?
<frogzoo> K3rl0u4rn: don't think cat /dev/cdrom works for audio
<NoEvidenZ> rowanjl: Try getting the Alternate CD.
<TheSkorm> why not frogzoo
<Perryman> ok, gui loading. momentarily here...
<K3rl0u4rn> TheSkorm: It is ok in a hifi
<frogzoo> TheSkorm: something about the format of audio cds
<gary> Does anyone know what octal is for: a+r ?
<felixhummel> nothlit, no way to get the clipboard content into my little bash scripts?
<K3rl0u4rn> frogzoo: how should I do
<rowanjl> NoEvidenZ: Alternate CD?
<fatbrain> Hello, can I create a spanning dynamic disk? I have tow 500gb disks that I want to show up as one 1tb disk.
<frogzoo> K3rl0u4rn: you trying to play or copy?
<felixhummel> gary, 100
<nothlit> felixhummel: there might be
<K3rl0u4rn> frogzoo: play at first but get a copy would be better
<NoEvidenZ> rowanjl: Actually, I couldn't get 6.10 to work on my PC
<Perryman> make me a sandwich
<meal3837> agwibowo: do all the dpeths have the same modes?
<rowanjl> NoEvidenZ: found the alternate CD :)
<felixhummel> gary, please forget it
<Perryman> sudo make me a sandwich
<felixhummel> i'm not sure
<nothlit> felixhummel: but the last util i remember is kinda dead and theres no package for it i don't think
<agwibowo> yeah
<K3rl0u4rn> Perryman:  :) :)
<frogzoo> K3rl0u4rn: use k3b to copy it
<rowanjl> NoEvidenZ: I'd bet it's because I chose the 64 bit version.
<NoEvidenZ> rowanjl: I couldn't get either the Alternate or the Desktop cd to boot on my amd64
<Perryman> i want that shirt
<gary> felixhummel: forget it?
<rowanjl> hmm
<frogzoo> K3rl0u4rn: I'd recommend audacious or amarok to play it
<meal3837> brb
<Perryman> now that i finally (as of yesterday) understand the joke
<K3rl0u4rn> frogzoo: ok, I gonna look at those softwares, thank you
<NoEvidenZ> rowanjl: My friend uses an amd64 chip but he's running the i386 version. If the alternate cd doesn't work for you, try that. There's a problem with the flash plugins in 64bit anyway, so you might be better off playing with the 32bit one.
<rowanjl> I'll download that, but I'd like to try and get things working of this CD, because it takes 6 hours to download a CD...
<Perryman> authentication rejected
<frogzoo> Perryman: boots up?
<rowanjl> ok
<Daemonic> it's safe to wipe out /var/cache/apt/archives, right?
<Perryman> yeah i got into the livecd
<rowanjl> flash9 doesn't work?
<Perryman> editing the files now
<nothlit> dangan: yeah but use the clean command from apt-get/aptitude :P
<nothlit> Daemonic: yeah but use the clean command from apt-get/aptitude :P
<dangan> lol
<NoEvidenZ> rowanjl: Something about the flash/shockwave plugin in FIrefox, it doesn't natively support the 64bit systems. I've read that you can get around it, but if you're new to linux you might as well got 32 bit for the moment.
<Perryman> i have menu.lst and fstab open now
<rowanjl> I'm not new, but I still don't feel like messing around :P
<NoEvidenZ> Go 32bit then.
<frogzoo> in fstab, should look something like '/dev/sdb2       /     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0       1
<felixhummel> gary, I was totally wrong. a+r is 444 (r=4,w=2,x=1; in order UGO)
<rowanjl> Alright, thanks
<frogzoo> Perryman: in fstab, should look something like '/dev/sdb2       /     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0       1
<Perryman> fstab is "unionfs / unuinfs rw 0 0  /// tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<frogzoo> Perryman: you're editing /etc/fstab -- pls edit /mnt/etc/fstab
<gary> felixhummel: thanks
<Perryman> oops :)
<felixhummel> glad to help
<Perryman> much better
<meal3837> agwibowo: DefaultDepth is 24?
<Daemonic> what package do I need to deal with .rar archives
<Daemonic> ?
<Perryman> ok i see /dev/sdb2 uuid=blah
<felixhummel> Daemonic, rar and unrar
<felixhummel> :P
<Daemonic> hmm.. so I can apt-get rar? =P
<Perryman> the uuids seem to match
<felixhummel> Daemonic, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Daemonic> ohh snap
<frogzoo> Perryman: that's actually "#/dev/sdb    <CR>UUID=...." yes?
<Daemonic> easy
<felixhummel> =)
<Daemonic> =D
<felixhummel> HF
<Perryman> yes
<Perryman> frogzoo: yes
<frogzoo> Perryman: ignore the comment, the next line should look something like '/dev/sdb2       /     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0       1
<frogzoo> Perryman: ie delete UUID=#### & replace with /dev/sdb2
<Perryman> so menu.lst reads # kopt=root=/dev/sdb1
<Perryman> ro
<meal3837> is anyone here familiar with the linux sound setup?
<frogzoo> Perryman: sdb1 or sdb2 ?
<Perryman> wait
<Perryman> 1234 not 01234 right
<Perryman> sdb2
<frogzoo> Perryman: kk, now 'sudo update-grub'
<frogzoo> from the chroot
<Perryman> hmm
<frogzoo> no luck?
<Perryman> same error, was i supposed to edit fstab
<frogzoo> Perryman: I though you changed fstab?
<Daemonic> hmm, k3b wont let me outside of my home directory.. wtf
<meal3837> Daemonic: kick it in the face, that's what I do
<Daemonic> yeah
<Daemonic> that worked great
<Daemonic> thanks for the advice
<Perryman> how is fstab supposed to read?
<frogzoo> Perryman: '/dev/sdb2       /     ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime 0       1
<Perryman> ok
<frogzoo> Daemonic: you been playing with permissions?
<Daemonic> nope. I just found if I typed the path it would go there.. but wouldn't let me from the browser.
<Perryman> cannot determinte root device
<Perryman> doublechecking my changes
<Jowi> what is UUID used for and why does a device need such a value? is it in case the disk gets physically moved to another bus or what?
<Keneo> new update of beryl still gives some problems?
<Perryman> i'm using SATA drives
<Perryman> fstab is correct
<bluefox83> are symlinks sharable on nfs? >.>
<yomm> g'day all :)
<Perryman> oops
<Perryman> forgot 1 in menu
<Perryman> compensating
<bluefox83> where can i get help with nfs?
<frogzoo> Perryman: in menu.lst, check groot=(hd1,1) & kopt=root=/dev/sdb2  & kopt_2_6=root=/dev/sdb2
<Perryman> i only had changed 1 sdb2. change complete, re-attempting
<Perryman> same error
<Perryman> the file did not change
<Perryman> i'm doing something wrong here
<frogzoo> Perryman: grep UUID /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Perryman> ok new terminal
<bluefox83> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Perryman> yep its still there
<Perryman> running gksudo gedit
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> grep is blank now
<Perryman> chroot and update-grub again
<frogzoo> Perryman: yup
<Perryman> same problem
<frogzoo> Perryman: sudo update-grub
<Hellevator> does anyone else get an warning message when using gksudo?  I get some warning about authentication error
<Perryman> yeah
<Perryman> i get it too
<Perryman> i get the same message frogzoo
<Perryman> blames /etc/fstab
<robdeman> hi folks
<robdeman> ehrm anybody here that know how to terminate X Server on Fedora?
<frogzoo> Perryman: ls -l /mnt/dev/sdb2
<robdeman> boot my machine in commandline only only?
<kb3> hello every one
<kb3> i did the doubble partion whit xp perfect seems now askes me if  i want to mbr or root what i select there ? im using mepis live cd qparted
<Perryman> root, disk 8
<OkinawaInstructo> i just installed an Nvidia graphics card but only one monitor will work, anyone have any suggestions?
<Perryman> brw-rw---- 1 rppt dosl 8 18 date time /mnt/dev/sdb2
<kb3> can u help me finish this off perry?
<Perryman> oh
<Perryman> are you using multiple drives?
<kb3> now
<kb3> no*
<kb3> 1 hd if u asking me
<frogzoo> Perryman: yes
<Perryman> ok, so the files are updated now
<daveyates> robdeman: sudo init 3
<Perryman> but its still invalid?
<Perryman> update-grub only looks at menu.lst and fstab
<Perryman> so the error must be there
<frogzoo> Perryman: yep
<Perryman> assuming update-grub is proper and i'm chrooted to /mnt
<frogzoo> Perryman: maybe (just maybe) - open a terminal 'sudo -i ; chroot /mnt ; sudo update-grub'
<Perryman> same error
<Perryman> wait though
<yomm> nice ! that Jinzora media server is quite cool actually !
<NoEvidenZ> !ncurses
<Perryman> this is the whole message:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Perryman> "search for grub inst dir, found /boot/grub, cannot determine root device, ass hda1, fstab, testing for menu.list ...... etc etc found kernel
<Perryman> that means that its not an error in menu.lst
<yomm> any1 know of o good tutorial for setting up gallery 1/2 ??? their website isn't really helpful !
<frogzoo> Perryman: what's with the mention of hda1 ?
<Perryman> it assumes that's the partition
<Perryman> of course i don't have any hd??
<Perryman> i have sd
<Perryman> i'm gonna try google again
<eXistenZ> How it possible to write to NTFS disks?
<IdleOne> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Perryman> i need to set root device
<fatbrain> so, is there "spanning volume" support on Linux? so I can "merge" my two 500gb disks?
<frogzoo> Perryman: ie "# kopt=root=/dev/sdb2..." in menu.lst
<Perryman> ie?
<Perryman> that's what i have
<Perryman> but it doesnt' mention hda1 there
<frogzoo> Perryman: it should read "# kopt=root=/dev/sdb2..." in menu.lst
<inflex> hi there - just wondering, how can I add a repository to my apt setup from the command line?  Specifically, I want to add xchat but the package currently isn't found
<Perryman> it does
<inflex> (fresh ubuntu install)
<Perryman> when i try to update it states that it uses hda as default
<Perryman> because i havent set root
<Perryman> can i access grub command line from bash?
<Perryman> or i need some other way to set root device
<jahid> hi, my firefox browser is not starting. can anyone help me about that?
<Perryman> in the fstab
<Perryman> it shows /dev/sdb2  /
<ben_underscore> inflex: the package is called xchat-gnome, and is part of the usual ubuntu repositories
<rEsPeCT> t
<inflex> thankyou
<[^Twen^] > jahid: firefox won't start?
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> menu.lst reverted to the kopt root=uuid
<ben_underscore> inflex: use the command line sudo aptitude install xchat-gnome
<Perryman> after running the update-grub
<jahid> [^Twen^] , i clicked firefox, and its not opening. the system just shows little busy then it do nothing
<maxb_> I have a fairly normal edgy system. xterm is hanging on startup reading from the ICE socket. Any thoughts, anyone?
<inflex> thanks ben_underscore
<[^Twen^] > ok. Does the menu bar says "starting firefox" ?
<frogzoo> Perryman: oh that's helpful - not
<Perryman> i know
<jahid> [^Twen^] , that shows "starting firefox web browser" then it just do nothing and the menu bar icon disapper
<persen> How do i change to the theme i selected in "emerald theme manager"?
<Perryman> means i need to change it back every time
<[^Twen^] > jahid: ok, I see
<persen> clicking on it changes nothing.
<[^Twen^] > jahid: try to go to the task manager
<persen> afair it changed last time i used it.
<jahid> [^Twen^] , how can i get task manager? i mean where is that located?
<felixhummel> in the "Sound and Teamspeak 2 Howto" on linux-gamers.net "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" is mentioned to test sound. with /dev/dsp it works fine for me, but with /dev/adsp I can hear nothing. any suggestions?
<[^Twen^] > system, administration, and some green-screen icon
<Perryman> this is rather frustrating
<felixhummel> jahid, gnome-system-monitor
<orByte> hi guys. i cannot put files into my pendrive. any idea how can i fix that?
<[^Twen^] > felixhummel: thank you, I could just remeber the norwegian name of that manager.. =P
<Perryman> any more suggestions?
<infinito> can anyone tell me how to configure /etc/network/interfaces for using a wpa wireless conection on edgy??
<IdleOne> !wireles
<Dh3Y0> how do i enable adminstrator permision wen doin "apt-get install xmms"?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HiP_P> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: use sudo apt-get install xmms
<userx__> infinito there is a nice GUI called network-manager-gnome
<frogzoo> Perryman: see the menu items as the bottom of menu.lst? you could try booting grub, and using those lines to boot the os
<orByte> dheyo: perhaps "sudo apt-get install xmms"?
<Dh3Y0> thanks
<jahid> surprisingly my no other appliction is opening too. not terminal, not browser, not application manager
<[^Twen^] > jahid: found it?
<infinito> userx__: i dont want network-manager, it fails for my manuel wireless conections
<daviey> I have got both php4 and php5 installed.  I want to remove php5 but apt-get remove php5* selects loads of php4 stuff and other things that are dependant.  How can i remove php5* but leave all the dependencies???
<frogzoo> Dh3Y0: audacious > xmms
<jahid> [^Twen^] , that application is also not opening
<Perryman> well it just crashed again so nows my chance
<[^Twen^] > jahid: then, take a restart =)
<frogzoo> !audacious | Dh3Y0
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<jahid> :'(
<HiP_P> my soundblaster card linein is in mono
<[^Twen^] > jahid: we all hate restarts.. =P
<felixhummel> infinito, apt-cache show wpasupplicant
<Dh3Y0> frogzoo, how do i?
<Perryman> sigh... too much linux, not enough alcohol
<Perryman> ok, i get "error loading operating system"
<frogzoo> Perryman: sure you do - my batteries only have about 10min, btw
<Dh3Y0> Perryman, lol true
<frogzoo> Perryman: from grub "root (hd1,1)"
<orByte> how do i give myself permission to modify files in my pendrive?
<HiP_P> Perryman hahaha good one
<felixhummel> when I do "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" I get "bash: /dev/adsp: Device or resource busy". what? how?...
<Dh3Y0> something is slowing down my computer very much
<infinito> felixhummel: im getting this error ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<felixhummel> infinito, when doing what?
<Perryman> err
<Perryman> i can't get to grub
<Perryman> error loading operating system
<Perryman> should i boot super grub disk?
<infinito> wpa_supplicant -w -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dnetwork
<infinito> felixhummel: wpa_supplicant -w -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dnetwork
<frogzoo> Perryman: you need to hit a key, c, or e, or esc, to interrupt the timeout
<Perryman> hm
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> didnt work before error pops up
<Perryman> trying again
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. I see there are software updates for beryl on the menu today... anyone installed them and they seem to be safe?
<frogzoo> try 'e'
<onkulis> where to ask questions about feisty?
<Perryman> i'd install them but i cant get in linux yet :)
<frogzoo> Cryoniq: I don't suggest it if beryl works atm
<Perryman> nothing
<Perryman> error loadin operating system, then it pauses
<frogzoo> Perryman: is that the doze boot loader?
<Perryman> i start pressing it as soon as boot from cd pops up and delays it about 1 sec
<Perryman> it shouldnt be
<Perryman> maybe i should get in the super grub
<Perryman> i think i can fix that
<Perryman> how does it know which hd to boot from?
<Perryman> if more than one has bootable
<frogzoo> Perryman: I'm thinking maybe you need to set groot to a different drive maybe?
<GMachine_24> I mistakenly deleted the 'trash' icon from my toolbar and now cannot find the trash file/folder and I need to to remove files I moved to trash. I tried 'find .Trash' and get a message that says there is no such file/folder.
<dusty-work> Hey guys, I setup a crontab to run a script at a certain time, was wondering if there is any way to check it actually ran at the specified time and did what it was supposed to do?
<Daemonic> hmm.. I'm trying to play a divx/avi and I get a green screen with audio but no video in everything but mplayer.. codec problem perhaps?
<HymnToLife> dusty-work, make it write to a log ?
<GMachine_24> perryman: your BIOS settings tell your computer which hd to boot from and in what order
<frogzoo> Perryman: the bios makes that choice, & will boot the first drive it finds - hence you probly need to point groot to the first drive
<HymnToLife> Daemonic, do you have w32codecs installed ?
<Daemonic> HymnToLife, yes, of course.
<frogzoo> Perryman: sdb1 is the doze disk yes?
<Perryman> well
<HymnToLife> I don't know then, did you try another player ?
<Perryman> it may be sdb3
<Perryman> upon further analysis
<jahid> [^Twen^] , its working now
<Dh3Y0> frogzoo,  can u give me that application once more please
<jahid> [^Twen^] , thank you
<frogzoo> Dh3Y0: scroll up
<Daemonic> HymnToLife, works fine with mplayer but I can't resize the video.. totem, xine, everything else but mplayer is a green screen with only audio.
<frogzoo> !audacious | Dh3Y0
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Dh3Y0> sorry i had to disconnect and dont know how to enable logs on xchat
<Dh3Y0> thanks
<Holraven> Hi everyone! Easy question: I have a messed-up Ubuntu-installation on an iBook, and I want to format my drive and install Xubuntu. Thing is, I want to copy some files off my hard drive. When booting from the CD, my USB hard drive is automatically mounted, but I can't find my internal hard drive anywhere. How can I mount it to copy my files?
<persen> !compiz
<Perryman> is there a way to remove the master boot record from a drive?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Perryman> i think thats what i did
<persen> Is compiz and beryl sort of same thing?
<Perryman> confused drives and made one bootable
<Perryman> that shouldnt be
<frogzoo> Perryman: scrubbing mbrs is a very dangerous exercise, just btw
<Perryman> hmm
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> well apparantly
<frogzoo> Perryman: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/### bs=64 count=1
<Perryman> i made a data drive have an mbr
<devin_> can someone tell me if this fstab looks right? looks alil abnormal to me  http://pastebin.com/873495
<Perryman> what's that frogzoo ?
<frogzoo> Perryman: that will zero the 1st 64 blocks, destroying the mbr (but not touching hte partn table, which is higher up)
<Perryman> wow
<Perryman> ok lemme restart
<Perryman> thanks for the help if you drop
<Perryman> its been very informative and fun
<mneptok> but was it arousing?
<mneptok> and don't lie. we can tell.
<daviey> why isn't php4 giving me /usr/bin/php??
<Perryman> oh don't you know
<Perryman> african backgrounds make me hot
<frogzoo> Perryman: kk, lg
<mneptok> daviey: /usr/bin/php4?
<frogzoo> devin_: what's wrong with that fstab? looks fine
<Windy> Could someone please tell me why half my icons are missing?
<IdleOne> Windy: probably not without you telling us what you did before they went missing
<frogzoo> Windy: check launchpad, your schemes probly need to be reregistered
<devin_> frogzoo not use to seeing the UUID= stuff
<Dh3Y0> frogzoo, sorry i m new to xubuntu and linux, what do i do now?
<Windy> IdleOne: I installed Ubuntu
<Windy> frogzoo: launchpad?
<IdleOne> Windy: what icons are you looking for?
<frogzoo> devin_: it's an innovation that allows you to put funky geek numbers in your fstab
<frogzoo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Windy> IdleOne: err most of the icons under games, the add/remove icon, the update-manager tray icon
<Windy> those are the ones i've noticed so far
<sdac221x> hi ,  i read many guides on the net but i still cant figure out how to change my screen brightness on lenovo T60 with Xubuntu edgy.  The function brightness buttons don't work... any ideas ?
<devin_> frogzoo heh so do those funky geekish numbers hold a purpose?
<daviey> mneptok, nope; not there.  But as a default it should be /usr/bin/php
<Windy> sdac221x: fn + home/end
<Windy> is what it is on my brand spanking new z61m
<sdac221x> Windy:   yes that doesn't work thats why im asking for help
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> odd
<Windy> works by default on both thinkpads i've had :/
<sdac221x> Windy:   is there a terminal command ?
<Windy> have you tried setting up keyboard shortcuts?
<Perryman> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<sdac221x> Windy:  don't know where that is done from.
<Perryman> i read that the mbr is 512 bytes?
<Windy> system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<Perryman> so do i want to do 64 or 512?
<Windy> i was under the impression that it's do-able by default
<Dh3Y0> i ve got xubuntu dapper i think how do i install audacious
<Windy> is yours done with Fn + something?
<dusty-work> HymnToLife: How do i make it write to a log?
<sdac221x> Windy:  yes my brightness is Fn+HOME or END.
<sdac221x> Windy:  the shorcuts area asks for a command to bind to a keyboard shortcut.  i dont know what that command is though
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> just click there
<Windy> and hit Fn + whatever
<Windy> see if that works
<Windy> otherwise i'm out of ideas
<Windy> as is i'm trying to figure out something that lets me disable the touchpad and some kind of fix for these damn icons
<Perryman> here's a notion
<Perryman> i can just unflag with gparted
<Perryman> and see what happens
<sdac221x> Windy:  no it doesnt respond.   i read somewhere that the brightness buttons work outside of x mode.  do you know how to leave x mode and go to terminal.   ctrl+alt+f2 only blanks my screen
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> ctrl+alt+F11?
<Windy> that blanked my screen, but i seem to remember that's how it's done
<Windy> i could be wrong
<sdac221x> Windy:  ye all the F combinations give me a fuzzy colored mess on the screen.   F7 brings me back to X
<sdac221x> Windy: are you trying to disable touchpad on an ibm thinkpad ?
<Windy> yes
<Windy> Z61m's have a touchpad and a trackpoint
<Windy> and i hate touchpads
<sdac221x> Windy:  there is a touchpad hardware config tool called tpctl in synaptic.  im not sure if that allows you to do that ... in fact i haven't figured out how to run the damn program
<Windy> eh i'll look at it
<Windy> either way, this recent Ubuntu installation is bug-ridden as hell
<Windy> makes me wonder wtf is going on
<Windy> oooh, this might be handy
<Dh3Y0>  Invalid operation audacious????????????????????
<sdac221x> Windy:  iim trying it now ,  its a command line tool so im not really comfortable in that realm.   anyway do you get any prompts with "tpctl --x"  ?
<sdac221x> I get "tpctl: Neither /dev/thinkpad/thinkpad nor /dev/thinkpad exists. Exiting."
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> not really
<Windy> btw, do you use network-manager?
<sdac221x> yes
<Dh3Y0> how do i install audacious, wen i try apt-get command i get Invalid operation audacious
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> have you had this error with it saying 'not enough resources' on startup?
<mwe> Dh3Y0: apt-get install
<sdac221x> no
<Windy> i'm sitting here with a brand spanking new install and there's issues, this is new =/
<mwe> Dh3Y0: sudo apt-get install aucacious, though I don't know the package
<mwe> audacious*
<Dh3Y0> yeah that works thanks
<sdac221x> this message comes when u start netmanager ?
<Dh3Y0> wait
<Dh3Y0> Reading package lists... Done
<Dh3Y0> Building dependency tree... Done
<Dh3Y0> E: Couldn't find package audacious
<Windy> on startup
<Dh3Y0> ?
<mwe> Dh3Y0: are you thinking of audocity?
<Dh3Y0> the media player yes
<mwe> Dh3Y0: I've never heard of audacious
<Dh3Y0> !audacious
<mwe> it's not a media player
<ubotu> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<sdac221x> the thing i like about ubuntu is being a large distro there are hundreds of guides on the net for new linux users such as my self
<mwe> Dh3Y0: so it's not in the standard repos
<capt-silver> I use Edgy on a Compaq ENS. The built in sound/speaker works only if i connect a speaker to the jack-headphone. The internal speaker does not play sounds. I have loooked at the jack-sense audio stuff..Not sure what too look for. Any ideas? TIA. Not a major problem because I have a small speaker attached.
<sdac221x> Windy:  do you have network-manager-gnome installed as well
<Dh3Y0> :S i cant play mp3's
<pbureau> Dh3Y0, why not?
<mwe> !mp3 | Dh3Y0
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Windy> sdac221x: hmm worth a look, sec
<Dh3Y0> xfcemedia wont play it
<mwe> !mp3 | Dh3Y0
<ubotu> Dh3Y0: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pbureau> Dh3Y0, religious belief ? or actuall problem you care to describe to us ? (nope we are not psychic)
<Windy> i did it via add/remove, so i assumed it'd take care of it
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: see a tab with my nick on top or bottom of xchat?
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne, i m replying
<Windy> hmm and both packages are installed
<Dh3Y0> its dapper
<pbureau> Windy, problem with NM ? or connecting using NM ?
<Windy> with NM itself
<Windy> seems to work fine and connects
<Windy> but on startup it tells me not enough resources or some such
<Windy> and while we're at it, i don't suppose you know which magical pixy stole all the icons out of my clean install do you?
<pbureau> ram  on pc, free Hdd memory ? (ie how big is your swap)
<IdleOne> deb-src http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu dapper main
<Windy> because i have a heavy old laptop which is just begging to bludgeon it to death
<Windy> pbureau: 1 gig DDR2 RAM, 1024mb swap
<Windy> if i remember right
<pbureau> Windy, get edgy :)
<Windy> i got edgy
<Windy> if anything it made it worse
<Windy> the first thing i did after installing dapper was get edgy
<pbureau> Windy, did you "upgrade" or install fresh...
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> in what sense?
<Dh3Y0> sources.list?
<pbureau> Windy, ah I did that.... I think its not a good idea, I reinstalled edgy clean... and its best install
<Windy> it's a clean install of dapper
<Windy> i literally installed dapper off a CD and put edgy on
<sdac221x> ye many had problems with going to edgy from a dapper install.  just start fresh with edgy first
<Windy> the first thing i did the minute it booted to dapper was update to edgy
<mwe> installing fresh or upgrading shouldn't neither make NM run out of resources on such a system
<Windy> well, the last edgy on dapper i had was flawless
<pbureau> Windy, I understand..... anyways I dont have an answer about memory ressources, you may want to check the NM web site they have a forum
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> mwe: i wouldn't think so either
<Windy> 512mb swap is minimum, i made sure i was at least double that
<Windy> plus this thing has RAM leaking out it's sides practically
<pbureau> Windy, you using 0.6.3 I assume (packaged)..?
<mwe> Windy: even without swap it should work
<Little_Eagle> who said 512M is minimum?
<sdac221x> Windy:  have you tried using KnetworkManager instead.  it works well with me
<Windy> pbureau: lost me there i'm sorry
<Windy> chances are that's what's messingme
<mwe> Windy: I think something else is wrong
<Windy> sdac221x: hmm, not to my knowledge
<pbureau> Windy, you installed NM through package manager (synaptic?)
<Windy> mwe: i get a feeling you're right
<Windy> no, add/remove
<Windy> which incidentally has no icon
<pbureau> Windy,  click on the icon on your toolbar and select about, what version does it give you ?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: type something in the window with my name in it
<Windy> to be brutally honest, the whole install has gone to the dogs a bit
<pbureau> Windy, KDE or Gnome ?
<Windy> Gnome
<mwe> Windy: oh. how so?
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: umm what the source.list
<Windy> hmm there's just the normal network connections icon on toolbar
<Windy> mwe: the last 2 installs on dodgy old IBM were beautiful
<pbureau> Windy,  humm something is wrong if you dont have an icon in your toolbar, I woudl get synaptic running, and force a re-install of the package
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: the sources.list is where ubuntu looks to see where it is supposed to go to get packages and updates
<Windy> sleek, ran like a greased sprinter on a banana farm
<mwe> Windy: If I were you I'd try creating a new gnome profile and see if it helps
<agliv5> Greetigns :) had to install glib 2.12 as a dependency and, inorder to do so, first had to sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0-0.  I've since successfully installed glib 2.12 and ubuntu is still running but alot is messed up ;)  Can anyone please help me fix it ?
<Windy> pbureau: i've tried force reinstalls of all the packages i suspected were messed, no luck afaik
<Windy> haven't tried network-manager, but i'll give it a go
<Windy> mwe: no idea how to do that sadly
<Windy> either way i look at it, this install is just off
<Windy> even the x-chat is whack
<mwe> Windy: rename ~/.gnome2 and log out and back in
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: how do i open it
<pbureau> Windy, I use the 0.6.4 v (a paint to instal right now... so many modules (-dev) to add before you can compile it)... but everything works like a charm..
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Windy> either they've updated it and it's gotten uglier
<mwe> Windy: it will reset your personal settings, though
<Windy> or i've gotten an old version somehow
<Windy> mwe: i think i can live with that, what with near nil personal settings atm
<pbureau> windy terminal window type ' uname -r ' what answers?
<Windy> 2.6.17-10-386
<pbureau> thats the latest kernel...
<n2diy> how can I check if dcopserver is running on Dapper?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: to scroll down the file use the arrow keys and add ( deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu dapper main
<IdleOne> deb-src http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu dapper main ) at the bottom of the file
<mwe> Windy: yeah. is your sources.list correct, do you know. also I heard some people had to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade twice to make it work right from dapper to edgy
<Windy> mwe: hmm dunno, i added the universe repo's in after i did the edgy thing
<Windy> and it was having lots of slow runs in the update process
<Windy> which was a bugger
<Windy> might try it again
<mwe> Windy: start by renaming ~/.gnome2 and log out and back in. see if it helps. that's my advice
<Windy> i'll try the distro upgrade again
<Dh3Y0> yeah
<Windy> and then i'll try the other way
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: yeah
<mwe> Windy: ok
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: how do i save it
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: added those 2 lines?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: hit ctrl+x and enter
<Dh3Y0> theres just one line no?
<IdleOne> deb http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu dapper main
<IdleOne> deb-src http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu dapper main
<mwe> Windy: if it doesn't help try pasting the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the url here and I'll have a look at it
<IdleOne> those two
<Windy> lol wtf
<Windy> a new distribution 7.04 is avail.
<mwe> Windy: sources.list seems to be broken
<pbureau> you dont want that.... buggy development
<Windy> heh
<mwe> Windy: paste.ubuntu-nl.org /etc/apt/sources.list
<Windy> hmm?
<mwe> Windy: you should supposedly be running edgy, right?
<Windy> the thing is, it's getting most of the packages fine, barring a few python ones
<Windy> mwe: in theory at least, yeah
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: I'll be back in about 15-20 minutes and help you finish installation
<mwe> Windy: go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org please. and paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne:  ok
<sdac221x> anyone know how to go to terminal mode.  i've tried ctrl+alt+Fx  but all they do is give fuzzy colored screen.   ctrl+alt+F7 returns to xfce  (running xubuntu edgy)
<Windy> righto, gimme a mo
<Windy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3813/
<Perryman> hm
<Perryman> figured out my problem
<Perryman> something with boot orders and what not
<Perryman> so somewhere along the lines even though it gave that one error message it was still configured correctly
<suzi> does any1 know where to download a server list for amule
<Perryman> changed the boot order and grub loaded again
<mwe> Windy: change the word dapper to edgy on lines 16 and 17. let me see if anything else is wrong
<mepa|Yancho> i am using the partitioner of the ubuntu installer but the unallocated space at the primary partition cannot be moved to the logical .. any other techniques to do it? :) pls
<Perryman> without crash and properly, ubuntu is booting
<rowanjl> If I try a Feisty Fawn beta will I have to later download the final release to update?
<mwe> Windy: yeah remove lines 31 and 32
<Windy> hmm
<mwe> Windy: it messed up ;)
<Perryman> so what do you guys think of beryl?
<capt-rogers> When I setup a new box, one of the first things I setup is ssh, and use another local box to ssh in from..and use putty etc to copy and paste from howtoforge
<chrismhampson1> I can successfully browse samba shares between two ubuntu boxes via firefox but for some reason the 'Places...Network Servers..." doesn't work. Any ideas?
<mwe> Windy: after making those changes try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Windy> hm
<Windy> sec
<Windy> hmm
<Windy> two dapper entries
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: aha i now gets what the source.list is about, i m learning thank u o'wise one
<Windy> doesn't seem so messed though :/
<Windy> and i don't think it'd do anything for the missing icons
<Windy> still, i appreciate the help
<Windy> lemme give it a whack
<whyameye> how can I give an acct. privs to kill a process w/out giving them sudo privs?
<mwe> Windy: it's enough to create a terrible mess, though ;)
<chrismhampson1> can anyone help with my samba problem?
<gustavnilsson> Hi! I'm seraching for a curve fitting tool for linux, any suggestions?
<SamArthurAllen> chrismhampson1: do you plan on connecting any windows boxes to the samba networks?
<chrismhampson1> SamArthurAllen, no
<SamArthurAllen> in that case, NFS is better for linux to linux filesharing.
<Pici> gustavnilsson: I believe theres a few, you're best bet would be to search for one on freshmeat.net
<SamArthurAllen> I found that out the hard way myself ;)
<chrismhampson1> SamArthurAllen, I tried that already but again the network server method couldn't browse
<SamArthurAllen> Strange. did any pings work?
<artisimo> hi
<chrismhampson1> SamArthurAllen, pings to my internal network addresses?
<SamArthurAllen> Oops, I mean to the other linux boxes on the network.
<gustavnilsson> Pici: ok, thx
<artisimo> iam new with linux i want to installl linux ona extern hd ..there are any problems with ?
<artisimo> usb hd*
<chrismhampson1> SamArthurAllen, I can ping to my other boxes and access samba shares through firefox but not through the regular ubuntu way
<NoEvidenZ> artisimo: Just make sure your bios will let you boot from a USB device
<sdac221x> /etc/inittab file is empty on my system.  how do i make it run the Getty process for tty1 so that ctrl+alt+F1 will take to a vitrual console instead of a fuzzy colored screen ?
<SamArthurAllen> chrismhampson1: wow, that is strange.
<n2diy> how can I check if dcopserver is running on Dapper?
<artisimo> i have a 100 gb partition for linux on the hd, i have seen somting it should not larger than 8 gb?
<cafuego_> n2diy: it'll be listed in the 'ps' output.
<cafuego_> artisimo: it can be as large as you like, but I'd recommend using maybe 12 GB for / and the rest as /home
<agliv5> Greetigns :) had to install glib 2.12 as a dependency and, inorder to do so, first had to sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0-0.  I've since successfully installed glib 2.12 and ubuntu is still running but alot is messed up ;)  Can anyone please help me fix it ?
<agliv5> Greetigns :) had to install glib 2.12 as a dependency and, inorder to do so, first had to sudo apt-get remove libglib2.0-0.  I've since successfully installed glib 2.12 and ubuntu is still running but alot is messed up ;)  Can anyone please help me fix it ?
<artisimo> thx
<Gimbli> Hello Together
<agliv5> sorry bout the double post...
<artisimo> the torrent for the dvd is really slow i ever tought torrents are fast ;)
<chrismhampson1> SamArthurAllen, how would I set NFS up?
<Gimbli> I have a small problem with the open-office-base-form-wizard. is it a known problem that the wizard can't be finished?
<SamArthurAllen> chrismhampson1: the best NFS howto I've found is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 - it's saved me many times.
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: i ve got through :) thanks for the help
<SamArthurAllen> I can also step you though the way if needed
<SamArthurAllen> otherwise, happy hacking chrismhampson1 :D
<chrismhampson1> SamArthurAllen, thanks
<SamArthurAllen> That's Ok.
<rowanjl> funny, I thought the name "root" got people k-lined...
<root> I can not login with any other user than root. It says my harddisk was full or read-only but neither one of this is the case... can somebody help?
<rowanjl> root: use /nick whatever
<whatever> :>
<rowanjl> :P
<Gimbli> =)
<SamArthurAllen> lol @ whatever
<n2diy> how do I start the dcopserver?
<rowanjl> I know the admins don't like people being "root" :)
<whatever> so, does anyone know how I could fox my problem?
<whatever> fix*
<NoEvidenZ> How do I delete a folder and everyhting in it?
<whatever> NoEvidenZ, rm -r
<Ippatsu> NoEvidenZ: rm -r (be careful)
<NoEvidenZ> K, thanks.
<cmt^^_> My dvd::rip stops ripping and goes idle after half the movie's been ripped, how come?
<Lynoure> rowanjl: What you do on your own system should be your own problem, but it is bad when people do it uninformed
<pzak> quit
<SamArthurAllen> Words you don't what your kids to say #692: "Daddy, what does 91% of Drive C: formatted mean?"
<rowanjl> me?
<NoEvidenZ> It's so simple..
<rowanjl> I'm talking about the Freenode admins.
<Lynoure> (you passive)
<whatever> being able to perform an update means that / can not be read-only, right?
<Lynoure> I think one can easily be root and even irc as root without freenode admins ever knowing. :)
<yomm> sudo shutdown -h now   :p
<noneee> hello, i tried beryl+aiglx but I get my screen all white.. can anyone help me?
<whatever> does xfce have an lock-file or something that blocks my login?
<yomm> nonee : you probably have to tweak your xorg.conf properly for compositing to work
<noneee> but I did
<Ranbee> hi, i broke X when i put beryl in my session startup tab. all i have now is a palin white cube. does anyone know how to delete that entry from session startup?
<Pici> noneee: : check out #ubuntu-xgl for beryl/compositing support
<noneee> tanks Pici !!
<yomm> nonee : is your cube present & rotating , but just plain white ?
<yomm> nonee - or do u get nothing at all
<Ranbee> i got that problem too lol
<noneee> yomm, yes
<noneee> I have the cube
<noneee> but it's all white
<felixhummel> re
<Ranbee> noneee, i have that too. you need to take out beryl from the session startup tab
<Gimbli> does somebody know about this "can't finish form with open office form wizard" problem?
<noneee> Ranbee, ok
<felixhummel> how can I make udev read the rules again? aka. restart/reload udev?
<NoEvidenZ> I'm learning Linux! =o
<noneee> Ranbee, I have no reference to beryl in my startup
<skript> whats the difference between linux-image-2.6.15-server and linux-image-2.6.15-686 ?
<noneee> but... you mean the gnome-session-properties?
<felixhummel> skript, see server.ubuntu.com
<Ranbee> noneee, oh, sorry. that's how it happened for me. it was working fine, then i put beryl in session startups and now i have just a plain white cube.
<NaPsTeR> how can i get plugins 4 multisync
<noneee> thank Ranbee
<noneee> Ranbee, could you show me your xorg.conf in pvt?
<SamArthurAllen> flame, i can't beleive that nick was taken.
<NaPsTeR> ??
<Ranbee> noneee, the internet connection has broken on that computer, there's no gui. it's totally broken
<TheSkorm> NaPsTeR
<TheSkorm> lol
<persen> Should i have to anything else than, aptitude instal msttcorefonts to get the MS fonts as "default" in X?
<NaPsTeR> wat?
<noneee> Ranbee, ok :)
<persen> !fonts is not doing it for me :/
<Ranbee> noneee, i'm trying to fix it now lol. but, you don't want my xorg :D
<noneee> heheh
<n2diy> how do I start the dcopserver?
<rowanjl> Hah, I started my computer with the date set back one year, then started downloading Ubuntu 6.10, then I set the date forwards, now its downloading at 0kbs which will take around 8,300 hours :P
<coobra> lowefoewff
<coobra> wewef
<coobra> w
<TheSkorm> 
<NaPsTeR> how can i sync my phone using bluetooth?
<felixhummel> NaPsTeR, search http://ubuntuforums.org for you phone
<SamArthurAllen> rofl @ rowanjl - reminds me of when I downloaded an ISO via bittorrent with dial-up. 3 days it took.
<felixhummel> be back
<rowanjl> SamArthurAllen: I tried to download Ubuntu with a 28kbps connection, it took 18 days.
<Stormx2> persen: They won't be default, they'll just be installed
<rowanjl> And was completely corrupt.
<SamArthurAllen> rowanjl: that's actually quite 1337 :P minus the corruption part.
<DarthLappy> rowanjl: rsync!
<SamArthurAllen> Commodore 64 style - press play and wait an hour for the game to load by tape.
<TheSkorm> I DEMAND A REFUND FOR THIS FREE SERVICE
<rowanjl> DarthLappy: well, its funny you should say that, because when I downloaded rsync, it got corrupted too...
<mindstate> anyone know any good dealers to buy p4 cpu's
<rowanjl> Thankfully I've now got a 512kbps connection...
<apokryphos> TheSkorm: please stop.
<DarthLappy> rowanjl: Heh.
<TheSkorm> apokryphos : your lucky that i havnt started
<apokryphos> TheSkorm: this is a support channel; if you have a question, ask, and many people may be able to help.
<mindstate> TheSkorm, whats your issue brah
<apokryphos> ubotu: patience | TheSkorm
<ubotu> TheSkorm: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheSkorm> mmhmm
<mindstate> lol
<TheSkorm> i've been here for sevral days helping people i can
<TheSkorm> i was just breaking the silence :P
<apokryphos> ok =)
<persen> Stormx2: How would i make X use them then?
<kev_b> hey guys I got a problem: user switching stopped working in gnome. It looks like it can't start a new virtual console but I can't be sure. The screen locks as if it has switched to a new VC but a new session hasn't been started : (
<Dregin> this is slightly unrelated to anything specifically ubuntu..... but I got a lifecam VX6000.... is there any hope of getting it working in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> persen: Don't know about X, but try System > Preferences > Fonts
<mindstate> anyone know any good dealers to buy p4 cpu's
<Pici> !webcam | Dregin you could try looking here:
<ubotu> Dregin you could try looking here:: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kev_b> mindstate: which country?
<mindstate> kev_b, i live in USA
<kev_b> mindstate: then i guess newegg or ebay, but I don't know
<kev_b> mindstate: i'm in the UK
<zdogde> hi
<mindstate> kev_b, newegg isnt selling P4 chips anymore :( theyre slowly becoming obsolete lol
<mindstate> ill check out ebay
<kev_b> mindstate: yeah, i'd check ebay
<Menisk> Dregin, even if it is Gaim doesn't support it and I don't know if anything does unless you use kubuntu
<Menisk> Dregin, The proble is that Gaim doesn't have webcam support/
<zdogde> i installed ubuntu-desktop on my kubuntu machine, and uninstalled all kde stuff now. but the usplash theme is the kubuntu one... how i change it to the ubuntu usplash?
* noneee is away: afk
<_Archangel> !edgy | _Archangel
<ubotu> _Archangel: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<kev_b> anyone know how gdmflexiserver or user switching in gnome works?
<hawk> mindstate: You need a P4 for a spare part? Other than that, there can't be any reason to want one, can there? :)
<_Archangel> is edgy not available to download yet? it's only an upgrade ?
<hawk> _Archangel: Hmm?
<_Archangel> i was looking for a  live cd version
<_Archangel> this link only gives me 6.10
<hawk> _Archangel: 6.10 == edgy
<_Archangel> <-- too early. ty
<rpc> what swap size should i choose for 2GB of ram?
<mindstate> hawk: i want it cause i've got a p4 mobo lying around with no chip installed
<rpc> 4GB or 2GB would be enough
<mindstate> hawk: why not load a chip on it and slam ubuntu on it :-)
<Dregin> Menisk: nah, not neccessarily GAIM. I'm just looking at some of the utter crap that's getting popular on youtube and have decided i want to make some video replies.
<kev_b> rpc: I reckon 2 GB should be easily enough
<Perryman> gaim does msn/aim right
<rpc> kev_b so the regular formula doesn't work here anymore, right?
<rpc> like swap = 2 x ram size
<mindstate> Perryman: yes, and alot more
<Perryman> well i mainly use msn, aim, gmail, yahoo, and icq
<Perryman> and irc
<DarthLappy> Perryman: All supported.
<Perryman> rather they will be
<kev_b> rpc: afaik thats a old and fairly simplistic way of doing it
<mindstate> DarthLappy: didnt know gAIM supported GTalk
<Perryman> once that first update wave finishes
<Perryman> i cant install anything
<hawk> mindstate: Well, that sort of what I meant by "spare part"... Needing a new CPU for some old machine.
<DarthLappy> mindstate: Yeap, GTalk is just Jabber. You don't get the fancy stuff though.
<Perryman> like beryl or opera
<Perryman> until its done
<Lynoure> rpc: if you want to hibernate on it, I would not go less than 2x mem, if not, and you have a lot of memory, less is enough
<rpc> kev_b ok
<mindstate> hawk: then the answer is yes lol
<rpc> i plan to do some heavy mysql there
<mindstate> DarthLappy: ah i c,  i dont use gtalk anyway
<mwe> Perryman: berryl and opera are not in the default repos
<Perryman> what could take so long its only installing 177 updates :(
<rpc> thanks very much kev_b and Lynoure - setting up 2GB swap
<Perryman> aye i did an update while i searched for beryl instructions
<Perryman> i added 3p repos and started the process but i have to wait
<Perryman> configuring mono-gac
<Perryman> whatever that is
<defrysk> Perryman, see a doctor and get some medication
<Perryman> i thought your mom was busy? :-p
<mindstate> good one
<mindstate> lol
<i687> Hello all... anyone could help me understand some stuff regarding SSL certificates in ubuntu?
<Perryman> that's my cue to leave
<TheSkorm> "              "
<kev_b> anyone know how gdmflexiserver or user switching in gnome works?
<Perryman> pfm
<_Archangel> hoary -> breezy -> dapper ?
<i687> dapper
<mwe> ->edgy
<cmt^^_> can someone give me a tip on what program to use to rip dvd:s?
<_Archangel> i have a unique issue on one of my computers
<mwe> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<_Archangel> only hoary will boot from cd
<fredl> how can I easily get a picture of my browser window?
<Dregin> print screen button?
<_Archangel> are there repos to suport breezy upgrades?
<defrysk> fredl, alt-printsceens makes an ss of your active window
<mwe> _Archangel: hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy is likely to fail ;)
<_Archangel> dapper will not boot into live cd on that machine
<mwe> !alternate | _Archangel
<ubotu> _Archangel: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<fredl> tnx defrysk. Somebody on #gimp just told me you can also get a screendump from the main menu in #gimp, for just one window
<mwe> _Archangel: you're not the first one to have problems with the live cd
<Elborgo> hi i need this info: i'm now in live version of ubuntu 6.10. I'd like to install it, but i have suse 9.0 in hd partition and Win in another (i need to mantain my win installation). How ubuntu installation program works? Can ubuntu automatically substitute suse?
<derjoerg> hi, I'm running ubuntu dapper. Now I want to use vserver. The vserver community recommends kernel 2.6.19.2 with vserver 2.2.0-rc9.
<_Archangel> where do i pick up the alternate method cd ?
<[H4z3] > Hey anyone got a spare min to help? =P
<IdleOne> _Archangel: www.ubuntu.com
<derjoerg> I successfully compiled the new kernel, but the system will not came up after reboot
<TheSkorm> [H4z3]  ask away... we're all ready
<mwe> _Archangel: ubuntu.com
<Elborgo> _Archangel: goes to www.ubuntu.com and follow the download links...
<[H4z3] > k well... when i open the synaptic package manager.. i get this error
<[H4z3] > E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hawk> derjoerg: Well, I guess either you go against the vserver community's recommendations and stick with what exists in dapper, or you upgrade things...
<defrysk> _Archangel, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/ take your pick
<TheSkorm> [H4z3]  tryied doing what it says>
<derjoerg> I've a softraid 1 and when I ran lilo it gives aout the warning
<derjoerg> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<derjoerg>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/.nodes/sda1'
<[H4z3] > i did.. it said something about user privlages... so i tried it on root... same thing
<IdleOne> [H4z3] : Applications > Accesories > Terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<defrysk> oops wrong link
<dysmas|work> [H4z3] : be sure to close synaptic first
<[H4z3] > yeh its all closed :S
<derjoerg> so the vserver community pointed out, that I should ask the ubuntu-community if there are some special hacks in the ubuntu-distro for evms
<willi1> Hello
<IdleOne> hello willi1
<derjoerg> do I have to make something special to get a vanilla kernel running on ubuntu-dapper?
<[H4z3] > wait i think i fixed it :D
<willi1> How does one update a current 6.06 installation to 6.10 without starting over?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | willi1
<ubotu> willi1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[H4z3] > Yeah i did,, w00t.. thanks for the help anyway guys =)
<alanhaggai> I have just done it willi1
<alanhaggai> But now it is not allowing me to log on.
<NoFX_SBC> i running ubuntu-dapper in a latitude 120l but wireless not show in lspci, any idea?! sorry, my english is bad! :)
<alanhaggai> I just see the mouse pointer and Gnome is not loading.
<willi1> I have commercial software installed and want to make sure I dont screw it up in the process, it will cost me to get a replacement key
<derjoerg> hawk: I tried first, but the kernel-patch-vserver for dapper doesn't work
<AJIEXA> hi all
<alanhaggai> I see willi1
<mwe> willi1: there are no guarantees. write down your keys
<kliklik> Does anyone have idea how to copy a file from the dvd that has read errors? I've tried to create an image with gnomebaker, but the mounted image has the same error. Not really helpful :)
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: does the laptop have a disble/enable wirelless button most have one...
<IdleOne> alanhaggai: hit ctrl+alt+F1 then login and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AJIEXA> what do you think about http://www.egocrew.de/fw/  - i use their configuration  - is this right ????
<mwe> willi1: it usually works, though
<mepa|Yancho> how do u suggest i partition a 15GB disk please? This box is going to be used for office work only.
<alanhaggai> IdleOne: Thank you. I will try that.
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL yeap, fn+f2 but dont work
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to check the CUPS printer on a remote machine so I can set it up on my local ubuntu box for remote printing? (its an HP 3330)
<NoFX_SBC> erUSUL in setup de wireless is on
<Elborgo> ok I'm going to #ubuntu-it ... bye
<willi1> Thanks, I will give it a go.  The key is not visible, you download it from the site and it installs it somewhere on the system
<IdleOne> alanhaggai: ctrl+alt+F7 should get you back here
<mindstate> Yancho, just use the whole thing :-)
<alanhaggai> IdleOne: I think Gnome has got removed somehow.
<Yancho> mindstate so i just do 256 for swap and the rest for root ?
<IdleOne> alanhaggai: you can always reinstall with sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> NoFX_SBC: can you paste 'dmesg' and 'lspci -v' and 'cat /proc/interrupts' to a pastebin?
<mindstate> Yancho, well how much physical ram do you have
<erUSUL> !paste | NoFX_SBC
<ubotu> NoFX_SBC: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yancho> mindstate 512
<mindstate> Yancho, try 1GB of swap
<mindstate> Yancho, and the rest for root
<mwe> I have 2GB of swap but it is never used
<Yancho> oki :)
<alanhaggai> I am not able to open 'Help'
<mindstate> anyone hear of psp eye-toy mini working on ubuntu?
<mindstate> i've seen some stuff for the regular eye-toy, but not the mini
<willi1> Thank you mwe, upgrade is in progress
<mindstate> psp* ps2
<alanhaggai> It just says 'Starting Help' in the task bar.
<Menisk> mindstate, plug it in and do the method for the normal eye-toy. I would imagine that the hardware is the same.
<Zaggynl> wth
<Zaggynl> Everytime I browse to a certain folder in Nautilus, it crashes
<mindstate> Menisk, i've tried, the cam is just all these colors and lines :-/
<Zaggynl> ><
<Menisk> mindstate, Dunno then.
<mindstate> i'll see wut i can dig up
<darganot> anyone talking about mint in here?
<defrysk> no
<rdz> hello everyone
<rdz> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Zaggynl> darganot, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<darganot> k
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hi everyone
<_Freedom0_> hello
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> can anyone help me install Xgl on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Zobik> in this chat was girls
<IdleOne> Zobik: there was but they all left
<IdleOne> they are in #girls-chat now
<Zobik> IdleOne >> i whant chat with girl
<NoEvidenZ> Zobik: Dpm
<kev_b> anyone know how gdmflexiserver or user switching in gnome works?
<mindstate> Zobik, take a cold shower
<NoEvidenZ> OH DEAR GOD! I can't type. =[
<NoEvidenZ> Zobik: Don't we all?
<yomm> hornybuntu , the new distro for horny ubuntufreaks is out now :p
<Zobik> NoEvidenZ >> no girls on this channal
<Lynoure> Zobik: on irc all are just text
<agliv5> Greetings :) I had to install glib 2.12 as a dependency and, inorder to do so, first had to sudo apt-get remove libjlib2.0.0  I've since successfully installed glib 2.12 and ubuntu is still running but as you can imagine, alot is messed up ;) can anyone help me fix it?
<NoEvidenZ> Zobik: Orly?
<Zobik> NoEvidenZ >>wery many users in this channal
<Lynoure> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> Zobik: try ##windows alot of girls there
<przemek> Poland
<NoEvidenZ> Lol
<_Freedom0_> hello!who knwos how to use .tortoisecvs ?
<przemek> xubuntu-pl
<IdleOne> NoEvidenZ: :)
<baLi_brondonK_cu> trygt
<przemek> #ubuntu-pl
<IdleOne> przemek: /j #ubuntu-pl
<baLi_brondonK_cu> #bali
<przemek> Poland ?
<IdleOne> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<catalytic> hi ppl
<IdleOne> hey
<catalytic> i need a hand with addlng links
<catalytic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45748&page=5
<catalytic> at the bottom of the page
<catalytic> it advises where maya looks for the fonts
<catalytic> and that i just need to link some fonts to those locations
<catalytic> i was wondering what they are referring to there
<snail> does anyone have hints on getting japanese fonts to work in java for dapper?
<meandi> hello?
<snail> meandi: hi
<agliv5> Can anybody help me fix GLIB dependencies?
<Pici> catalytic: ln -s /path/to/font.ttf /path/to/link/location/
<meandi> i was wondering if it was possible to move the trash bin from the panel to the desktop?
<jrib> meandi: remove it from your panel and add it to your desktop
<jrib> !icons | meandi
<ubotu> meandi: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<meandi> thank you
<catalytic> ah ok cheers pici
<Madeye> guys, I'm trying to get my webcam running, when I do lsusb I get Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:401a Creative Technology, Ltd , so the system can see it (sort 0f) but all other applications that uses webcam cannot see it, This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.17-10-generic)
<Madeye> can't open /dev/video0: No such device
<Madeye> v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway
<Madeye> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device
<Madeye> v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device
<Madeye> v4l: open /dev/video0: No such device
<catalytic> are they like alias'?
<Madeye> no video grabber device available
<Madeye> ; Please help
<jrib> !paste | Madeye
<ubotu> Madeye: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<silya> Hi all! Howto fix problem with named: FORMERR resolving 'somehost.com'?
<_Freedom0_> pelase could someone help me about using tortoisecvs?
<Madeye> ops, I'm sorry didn't expect them to go into multilines :(
<catalytic> do you konw where fonts are stored by default Pici?
<NoEvidenZ> god damn, I've killed something. =[
<n2diy_> any idea why all the files in my ~/.kde dir are owned by root?
<jrib> n2diy_: usually happens when someone runs gui apps with sudo
<jrib> (fix it)
<IdleOne> _Freedom0_: im guessing tortoisecvs is a non-ubuntu repository wich means it isnt supported and may break your system. what is it you want to install?
<Pici> !fonts | catalytic check in the manually part of this guide:
<ubotu> catalytic check in the manually part of this guide:: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<przemek> hi
<przemek> ubuntu pl /
<jrib> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pici> przemek: /j #ubuntu-pl
<n2diy_> jrib: ok, can I chown ~/ recursively to reset the ownership?
<jrib> n2diy_: yep
<_Freedom0_> im enwbie and juste installed Ubuntu 6.10 and my modem isnt supported so why i found a tuto asking me to dowbload this source :cvs -d:ext:anoncvs@cvs.infradead.org:/home/cvs co usbatm
<_Freedom0_> cd usbatm/
<_Freedom0_> cvs -d:ext:anoncvs@cvs.infradead.org:/home/cvs co usbatm
<_Freedom0_> cd usbatm/
<jrib> !paste | _Freedom0_
<ubotu> _Freedom0_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<meandi> Is there a way to resize the icons that are on your desktop?
<catalytic> cheers pici
<n2diy_> jrib: chown !/ * -r newwowner?
<jrib> !dialup | _Freedom0_
<ubotu> _Freedom0_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<_Freedom0_> dsl
<IdleOne> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<n2diy_> whoops jrib: chown ~/ * -r newwowner?
<_Freedom0_> i ve a zxdsl modem!
<jrib> n2diy_: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  I removed libglib2.0-0 and now everything is all dicked up.  Can anybody please help me fix this?
<n2diy_> whoops jrib: tnxs
<IdleOne> !language | agliv5
<_Freedom0_> ?
<ubotu> agliv5: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> agliv5: can you "unremove" it?
<agliv5> ubotu, sorry didn't know d**** up was considerd unapropriate
<IdleOne> agliv5: it can be by certain ppl...we have 10yrs olds in this channel :)
<aeromix2> hi all.. how can I remove some text from a file which spreads on more than one line?
<Kcaj> dicked up, dicked down, dicked all the way around.
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<cornelius> agliv5:  use live cd
<meandi> How can I make the icons even smaller than the minimum size on GNOME?
<Seveas> IdleOne, ?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip67-153-73-178.z73-153-67.customer.algx.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> saw it :)
<jrib> aeromix2: example?
<IdleOne> Kcaj: using rude langauge after seeing the warning
<cornelius> agliv5: then open the terminal
<aeromix2> meandi, no way in gnome
<NoEvidenZ> tmsnc..
<cornelius> agliv5:  mount your hd
<IdleOne> ty Seveas  and gnomefreak
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to check the CUPS printer on a remote machine so I can set it up on my local ubuntu box for remote printing? (its an HP 3330)
<agliv5> cornelius that's a good idea ;) so how do I go about implementing your plan?
<cornelius> agliv5: chroot to your linux root
<NoEvidenZ> There's something leet about text-based and console stuff, eh?
<aeromix2> jrib: I want to remove the text between <script>and </script> in a html file
<cornelius> agliv5:  do you have ubuntu live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<meandi> Is it possible to make the icons smaller than the minimum size in XGL or Beryl?
<agliv5> cornelius yes I do
<cornelius> agliv5:  use live cd to boot.
<cornelius> agliv5:  then open a terminal
<jrib> aeromix2: I'd end up using python since it can make . match newlines.  i'm sure perl would work as well.  I don't know how to do taht in sed
<ShankarGanesh> got gud stuff in here
<Seveas> jrib, multiline pattern space
<Seveas> jrib, very advanced sed :)
<aeromix2> jrib: the only solution I was able to think out was to grep the line containg <script> and the one with </script> but I have no idea how to delete lines 12-25 for example
<cornelius> agliv5:  mkdir /media/hd?
<cornelius> agliv5:  mount /dev/hd? /media/hd?
<cornelius> agliv5:  chroot /media/hd?
<ShankarGanesh> those who wish to contribute to linux without any programming knowledge, please read this www.nongeeksight.blogspot.com/2006/09/5-ways-to-contribute-to-open-source.html
<cornelius> agliv5:  apt-get install ( just install whatever you wnat ) :)
<jrib> aeromix2: hmm is <script> and </script> the only thing on the line?  something like sed '/<script>/,/<\/script>d'  *might* work
<cornelius> agliv5:  reboot
<meandi> is it possible to reduce the size of the icons below the minimum size by reducing the image itself?
<cornelius> agliv5:  everything should be fine.
<Rogue> Anyone know something about setting up graphire tablets?
<aeromix2> jrib: nop.
<SynthesiX> Hello
<Dh3Y0> i dont think my microphone works
<cornelius> agliv5:  if I install linux in hda , then hd? is hda
<Dh3Y0> how can i fix my microphone
<Dh3Y0> i dont think its working
<jrib> aeromix2: works here, let me pastebin the example
<meandi> hello?
<meandi> is it possible to reduce the size of the icons below the minimum size by reducing the image itself?
<n2diy_> If I'm working no a file with VNC, can I save it remotely, and locally?
<aeromix2> jrib, ok, mmt
<jrib> aeromix2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3822/
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne:
<nozey> im trying to make a local repository. i followed these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267837&highlight=local+repository , but im getting these erros: gzip: stin: unexpected end of file
<userbn> alo
<nozey> any ideias?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: yes
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: my microphone isnt working
<agliv5> cornelius got some file transfers going on that have to complete before I can boot from the liveCD... is there anything I should before booting from the liveCD?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: click on volume control and make sure it isnt muted
<mindstate> !7z
<SynthesiX> It seems that im in vicious circle with my package manager. There's some package that needs to be installed, it says i have to do apt-get -f install, but it complains that it has to overwrite /sbin/vol_id, which is in package udev. But i cant do anything, like removing udev, cause it wants to install that specific package first somehow (volume_id)
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<aeromix2> jrib: well, tnx, I'll take a look at it
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: i cant find the volume control
<NaPsTeR> multisync doesnt do anything when i hit the sync button
<NaPsTeR> wat can i do?
<Tigge> Anyone know if I can use jackd with two soundcards, taking input (mic) from one and output it to another (speaker)
<Tigge> ?
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: you using xubuntu right?
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: yes
<jrib> aeromix2: I'd still just use a python script using re.DOTALL.  Then you could just do <script>.*</script> as the match
<jrib> aeromix2: or look into the multiline pattern space Seveas mentioned
<IdleOne> Dh3Y0: try #xubuntu and ask I am not very familiar with that window manager :/
<aeromix2> jrib: I don't know python at all:)
<jrib> aeromix2: perl?
<meandi> how do i change the physical size of the icons on my desktop?
<meandi> I really need to be smaller than the default minimum.
<Dh3Y0> IdleOne: thanks
<Seveas> meandi, rightclick and select resize
<meandi> I want it to be smaller than the default minimum.
<aeromix2> jrib: just a bit of C:)
<martin__> Hello, please I have a problem with a USB mp3/ogg player. Ubuntu edgy finds it, but when I drag some music on it and do remove davice, it never finishes and nothing gets transfered. The player is trekstore i.Beat 1GB. Do you have any idea what could I try? Google says nothing
<silya> where I can disable IPv6 networking in ubuntu?
<catalytic> is ghostscript and truetype the same?
<Pici> !ipv6 | silya
<ubotu> silya: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<meandi> is it possible to make these icons really small in Xgl or Beryl?
<meandi> I don
<meandi> These icons are still too big.
<_Archangel> i'd be happy with just having beryl installed
<jrib> aeromix2: meh, the example on the pastebin does what you need I think.  If "<script>" doesn't start a line, then just change the pattern to \s*<script> to take care of leading space.  Otherwise, learning a good scripting language will be helpful anyway and it won't be hard if you know C already
<Rogue> where can I go to study how to install a graphire tablet?
<aeromix2> jrib: I know.. I've already bought a book on python, but didn't have time for it..
<NaPsTeR> the sync button is doin nuttin in multisync. wat can i do?
<agliv5> What is the fastest way to determine if my ubuntu is 6.06?
<jrib> !version | agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Tius> alo
<cornelius> \help
<_Archangel> sudo lsb_release -a
<meandi> HELLO?!  I want to know if I can make the icons smaller than the default minimum through some program?!
<jrib> !repeat | meandi
<ubotu> meandi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n2diy_> If I'm working no a file with VNC, can I save it remotely, and locally?
<idefix> how can ubuntu print an envelope from bottom? :S
<martin__> Hello, please I have a problem with a USB mp3/ogg player. Ubuntu edgy finds it, but when I drag some music on it and do remove davice, it never finishes and nothing gets transfered. The player is trekstore i.Beat 1GB. Do you have any idea what could I try? Google says nothing
<Pici> martin__: are you unplugging it before the activity light stops?
<agliv5> thanks :)
<martin__> there is no activity light ... the display shows connection, but I waited for over two minutes
<martin__> (and I tried to transfer one song)
<Brady_M> idefix: what are you trying to print an envelope from the bottom ?
<idefix> Brady_M there's an option to select "from top" or "from bottom"...
<meandi> Im trying to modify an image file in /usr/share/pixmaps, but it says that I do not have permission to modify it.  How do i get permission?
<Pici> martin__: Can you transfer stuff onto any other kind of USB storage without problems?
<martin__> yep, I have two other scik and there is no problem
<NaPsTeR> does anyone here use Kandy?
<Pici> hm
<martin__> Pici: I looked into lsusb and it is not listed
<martin__> Pici: Could that have something to do with it?
<Pici> martin__: I'm not sure
<NoEvidenZ> Is there a way to copy text from the screen while i'm in a TTY?
<Brady_M> idefix: what I'd do, because I am sure something would go wrong, use the proper envelope template.
<jrib> meandi: it would be better if you used a custom icon set instead.  Even if it is just a copy of your current one with the icon modified
<NoEvidenZ> Anyone?
<Rogue> Meandi:  I an Icon from the directory tou gave and opened it in gimp.
<Brady_M> NoEvidenZ: Nay
<NoEvidenZ> Brady_M: Can't be done? D=
<meandi> How do I replace the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps?  It says I don
<Brady_M> NoEvidenZ: YOu can make a screen shot by hitting printscreen,
<Rogue> Meandi:  I then went to image/scale image and changed the haved the pixel
<meandi> It says I don't have permission.
<jrib> meandi: did you see what I said?
<Rogue> meandi:  *shrugs* I have no Idea
<meandi> jrib, I did see what you said, but Id rather just resize it on my own.
<dmc68> good morning everyone
<_Archangel> when you reboot and go to grub to expert boot mode, how do you change the root password so gksudo allows the pass to work ?
<dmc68>  good morning everyone. I just put up a new public wiki based off of the GPL license. The mission of the wiki is to provide a way for patients who take medication and experience side effects to define side effects in way they understand and share that info with each other. If you would like to please feel free to contribute. Thank you for your time
<meandi> Now I just want to know how I can get permission to replace the old icons with the modified ones.
<jrib> meandi: you should edit things that are controlled by the package manager.  The package manager will still believe that file is what it is in the package and will replace it on an upgrade....
<jrib> shouldn't*
<mobal> hi
<Pici> dmc68: This isnt really the place to announce that
<meandi> :(
<meandi> So im stuck with these big icons?  :(
<mobal> need help
<Brady_M> dmc68: I'm still drinkin' coffee
<mobal> cannot load speedstep-centrino module on startup
<mindstate> big icons stink
<mobal> /etc/modules not works :(
<mobal> what to do
<mobal> ?
<dmc68> if their is not people in here who are not on meds and do not use the net then I agree Pici, and I apologize if it has caused problems for anyone.
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  I removed libglib2.0-0 and now everything is all messed-up.  cornelius suggested utilizing a liveCD; however I just checked and my ubuntu is 6.06 but the only liveCD that I can find is 5.10 :( Will that still work or should I try something else?
<pawel_> meandi didi U use sudo?
<jrib> !sudo | meandi
<ubotu> meandi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_Archangel> i'm currently upgrading from 5.10
<meandi> How do i use sudo?
<_Archangel> and it's working fine
<pawel_> i.e.
<mobal> cannot load speedstep-centrino module on startup
<Rogue> Terminal
<mobal> cannot load speedstep-centrino module on startup what to do if /etc/modules not works?
<Pici> dmc68 didnt even give us the website... oh well
<pawel_> sudo mc  then enter your own password
<mindstate> meandi, sudo command
<pawel_> it allows U to become a let's say root
<pawel_> exactly, not only mc but all commands
<Rogue> Anyone know how to set up a graphire tablet?
<bulmer> agliv5: maybe you can just download that major library from an ubuntur repository?
<agliv5> meandi you tyep sudo "something" in a terminal, it will ask for the root password and then excute "something" as the root
<jrib> agliv5: the desktop cd is also the live cd
<jrib> ... in 6.06 and 6.10
<agliv5> bulmer the problem is that assuming I had a correct liveCD I closed all terminal windows and can't open any new ones anymore...
<erez> can anyone help me on screen resolution problem for lenovo 3000 n100
<NaPsTeR> how can i check wich port my phone is connected to?
<bulmer> agliv5 you can not access a console?
<agliv5> jrib oh that's good, so I'll just redownload the desktop-cd and get back to you
<agliv5> bulmer no
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: your phone? maybe look in the back of your puter?
<Brady_M> mobal: If you want to log into the GUI: goto System>Administration>Login Window>Type your password>Checkmark Allow Local administrator login : but emm, I don't know if that option if in v5
<mobal> cannot load speedstep-centrino module on startup what to do if /etc/modules not works?
<NaPsTeR> puter?
<NaPsTeR> im talking bout my cellphone
<bulmer> agliv5: nothing in ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f3 ?
<mindstate> bulmer, i dont think he means that lol
<burepe> I want to update from php4 to php5. Do I just install php5 and I am good to go?
<agliv5> bulmer basically the windows that were open when I removed the package and that's it, can't start anything
<n2diy_> ! kiosk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> agliv5 when I say console not an Xterm, am referring to tty via ctrl+alt+f1
<agliv5> bulmer now I've got a fullscreen terminal and it's asking for a login
<bulmer> agliv5: there you go
<LjL> !kiosktool | n2diy_
<ubotu> kiosktool: tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 433 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<n2diy_> LjL: tnxs.
<agliv5> bulmer but sudo apt-get install "removed package" doesn't work... I already tried that... :(
<n2diy_> LjL: nothing available for gnome?
<LjL> !pessulus | n2diy_: sort of, i guess
<ubotu> pessulus: lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 916 kB
<kazim59> hi room
<Tessa_> Hello, is is possible to enable "use mousewheel on windowtitle to shade/unshade window" in gnome? If so, how could i do that?
<mobal> cannot load speedstep-centrino module on startup what to do if /etc/modules not works?
<bulmer> agliv5: that was one major library you took out..umm..try wget just that library, i dont know where is the ubuntu's binaries download site is though
<kazim59> i want to run ubuntu in the minimal possible mode... no need of X.... i want to capture audio and it needs high processing
<NaPsTeR> i need to connnect my cellphone to my computer so i wanted to use Kandy...but its not picking it up. wat do i do?
<kazim59> ^^ video...
<agliv5> bulmer I had to install glib 2.12 as a dependency and, inorder to do so, first had to sudo apt-get remove libjlib2.0.0  I've since successfully installed glib 2.12 but everything is still messed up
<kazim59> how do i start ubuntu in minimal possible mode.... interactive startup?
<Rogue> Anyone know how to set up a Wacom Tablet?
<jrib> agliv5: what errors do you get when trying to install the old one
<yomm> what is a good VNC-client 4 Ubuntu ??
<kazim59> how do i start ubuntu in minimal possible mode.... loading only the required services... no X ... interactive startup?
<matthew0507abc> anyone here know how to use azureus? it said there might be a problem caused my comp is DHT Firewalled, how do i fix that?
<NaPsTeR> so...any1 know wat i can do?
<bulmer> kazim59: umm let it boot up all the way, then go to init level 3 or whatever level where X is not started
<kazim59> bulmer: how do i change init level to 3?
<bulmer> NaPsTeR: how did you check that your computer has not detected your CP?
<kazim59> its 3 right
<agliv5> bulmer I guess that was a typeo the package that I removed was libglib2.0.0
<bulmer> kazim59: umm am not 100% sure, man init  or try just for kicks  telinit 3
<NaPsTeR> i plugged it in...it detects a memory stick but this program Kandy cant find it
<Byan> Make temp directory writable for PHP!
<Byan> how do I do that..?
<kazim59> kicks not found
<bulmer> agliv5: i understood what you meant, what i suggest is if you can somehow grab just that binary from an ubuntu site..not the whole package
<kazim59> i can change initlevel in inittab for a while and reboot?
<bulmer> kazim59 :   man init
<bulmer> kazim59  one should be able to switch between init levels
<bulmer> without a reboot
<kazim59> telinit 3 said nothing
<[H4z3] > Hey can anyone help me with apache?
<kazim59> nothing happened
<cmt^^_> what's wrong when I get this errormessage: http://pastebin.se/6928 <-? It happends everytime I try to rip a dvd using dvd::rip
<bulmer> kazim59: you can check which level you are on
<Hoosteen> hiya peeps!
<NoEvidenZ> Gah!
<bulmer> off hand cant remember the command to check your level
<lenaud01> there a way to shut it off for it does not ask for the cd when I try to install new packages?
<NoEvidenZ> I randomly pressed buttons in the terminal and everything locked up.
<[H4z3] > Anyone with apache knowledge?
<NoEvidenZ> It said something about "No other window." in the bottom corner
<Lynoure> [H4z3] : a bit more specific question, please, unless you are taking count
<_Archangel> !apache | [H4z3] 
<ubotu> [H4z3] : LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_Archangel> that was helpful (not)
<Dh3Y0> how can i allow other users to use all the files on the computer
<lenaud01> there a way to shut it off for it does not ask for the cd when I try to install new packages?
<Ingmar^> I seem to have problems with the ubuntu livecd: whenever I try to partition, or use the install on the desktop, it says "Disc not found" anyone able to help ?
<[H4z3] > Well when someone typs my ip and goes to my server. is says forbidden
<[H4z3] > and wont allow access... yet it worked fine earlier
<_Archangel> forbidden or connection refused ?
<rio> 2 things....one, my terminal isnt returning a prompt.  how would i fix that?
<[H4z3] > forbidden
<pawel_> <Dh3Y0> use chmod -R 777 /location_to_disk
<Lynoure> [H4z3] : Have you checked the file permissions already?
<_Archangel> Lynoure : file or folder permissions ?
<[H4z3] > i think so... how would i do that? just to make sure i done it right
<variant> guess the message of hte day will have to be changed for feisty.. The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
<variant> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<variant> oops
<variant> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<rio> two, one of my azureus downloads is 10 gb, and at 60%, i've downloaded 16gb. whats going on?
<xx> yacc -d ./parse.y
<xx> make: yacc: Command not found
<xx> make: *** [parse.c]  Error 127
<Lynoure> _Archangel: checking both makes sense
<xx> what's that mean?
<aleksanteri> how tor restart the panels?
<xx> trying to install FLEX
<variant> rio: take a screenshot to show us, you were talking about that yesterday
<agliv5> bulmer got the package and it appeared to install...
<dromer> hi all, I had a dual-boot with XP and just reinstalled, now I lost grub. I remember something about restoring grub with the live-cd. how can I do this?
<bulmer> agliv5: alright, i wish you luck
<_Archangel> Lynoure : setting folder permissions allows  the entire /www/ to allow access to the server, other wise, if you try to leave the index page, you get forbidden
<variant> dromer: in the live cd open a terminal and type grub, you will get a grub shell
<variant> dromer: do it as root*
<Lynoure> _Archangel: Why are you telling me this?
<agliv5> blumer how do I close the terminal window?
<_Archangel> i have no idea
<_Archangel> lol
<_Archangel> sorry
<[H4z3] > how do i edit that archangel?
<Lynoure> _Archangel: It happens :)
<rio> variant where do i leave the pictures?
<_Archangel> chmod 755 /www/
<dromer> variant: ok
<_Archangel> (i think)
<dromer> variant: thnx :)
<variant> dromer: where is your primary boot partition?
<_Archangel> my apache set up did it for me
<mindstate> any digital cam usb drivers ?
<[H4z3] > that didnt work..
<variant> dromer: do you have more than one disk? what parttion is ubuntu installed on?
<[H4z3] > yeah mine didnt :P lol
<xx> I was trying to install WINE, it said it needed FLEX.  Trying to install FLEX, and 'make' command gives me:
<xx> yacc -d ./parse.y
<xx> make: yacc: Command not found
<xx> make: *** [parse.c]  Error 127
<xx> NE ideas?
<_Archangel> did you read the conf that came with apache ?
<GSchlomka> I try to share folders between my ubuntu host and a win xp box, using microsoft nfs for unix. It works in principle, but does not allow me to login with any existing user. Anyone there who knows what might cause this?
<raven> Heya, can someone help me. I can't install my wireless network
<pawel_> xx -install yacc
<mindstate> xx, sudo apt-get install wine works fine
<[H4z3] > i cant find the config... maybe i should re-install
<xx> TX, guys, I'll try
<michaelpo> how much better is 6.10 compared to 6.06?
<variant> dromer: in the grub shellt type "root (hd0,0) to install grub on the mbr of the first hard disk, then do:
<_Archangel> remove then re-install
<Lynoure> [H4z3] : the configs are in /etc/apache2
<rio> variant where do i leave the screenshot?
<variant> dromer: setup (hd0) if you have installed ubuntu to the first partiition of hte first disk
<variant> rio: photobucket
<agliv5> bulmer how do I get back to my desktop?
<raven> How can I install my wireless network, since Ubuntu can't automatically detect it?
<bulmer> agliv5: maybe you can restart X or try control+alt+f7
<variant> im off, its too sunny outside for irc
<bulmer> or maybe ctrl+alt+f8
<raven> too sunny for IRC? No way :P
<michaelpo> does the feisty beta crash a lot?
<agliv5> bulmer ctrl alt f7 worked thanks :)
<dromer> variant: have to boot into the live-cd first ;)
<[H4z3] > thanks... which file would i edit to stop the forbidden stuff? srry for the n00bish question
<bulmer> agliv5: alright!!
<agliv5> bulmer everything is still all messed up and I'
<agliv5> bulmer m afraid to restart...
<variant> dromer: ok, take note of the instructions and enter them. i am off :) later
<ubu_> hello, how can i find where i installed a package in ubuntu? in gentoo it's in /var/db/pkg
<dromer> variant: that's all I need? many thnx :)
<variant> dromer: indeed
<variant> dromer: remember that /dev/hda1 is (hd0,0) in grub
<bieb> I am looking for a motherboard recommendation. I am building a 939 socket system to run ubuntu on..
<agliv5> bulmer however now would be a good time to upgrade to 6.10 ;) If it doesn't work then I can always download the 6.06 cd?
<raven> I need help installing my wireless network, anyone can help?
<erez> can anyone help me on screen resolution problem for lenovo 3000 n100
<GSchlomka>  I try to share folders between my ubuntu host and a win xp box, using microsoft nfs for unix. It works in principle, but does not allow me to login with any existing user. Anyone there who knows what might cause this?
<ubu_> raven:wich version of ubnuntu and wich card
<rrohde> question: what's the *most* compatible wifi card under linux? (and possibly works w/o ndiswrappers)?
<raven> the .10 version... and wait, I am not actaully sure what the card is :D it's inbuilt
<bulmer> agliv5: i have not done upgrades like that..via cd's
<ubu_> rrohde: i have a rt2500...you are not bothered by a firmware and it's compatible ubuntu and it's 100% free software
<mneptok> rrohde: intel 2915/2200 and 3945
<ubu_> bulmer:lspci
<rrohde> ubu_:  mneptok: thanks
<agliv5> bulmer no I would either try and fix 6.06 with a liveCD or scrap 6.06 and new install 6.10
<ubu_> rrohde:so if it's a 2200 it's reconised by ubuntu
<variant> rio: avoid the rt2*** based cards, allthough supported with free software they don't support linux-wireless-extensions which makse them a little harder to manage
<raven> Is there a way to see what the card is via ubuntu?
<ubu_> rrohde:it should reconise also the others cards
<rrohde> realtek that is?
<agliv5> bulmer preferably fix 6.06, don't want any data loss...
<bulmer> agliv5: it is up to you, you can learn lots of things repairing if you have time or just download the 6.10
<variant> raven: sudo -i && update-pciids && lspci
<mneptok> rrohde: are you looking for PCI, PCI-E, PCMCIA?
<raven> Ok ty variant
<ubu_> raven:open a terminal type sudo su and your password then type lspci
<rrohde> mneptop PCI mainly.
<rrohde> mneptok:
<ubu_> raven:you should have the card's name
<rio> variant you sure that message was for me? dont know what you are talking about
<bulmer> agliv5: oh its a production system already? you may be better doing a backup first
<rio> variant http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u218/JayPro1979/Screenshot.png
<variant> ubu_: it's better to use sudo -i
<agliv5> bulmer too late, already restarted... whish me luck :)
<raven> I _should_ have. Maybe I should go back to windows so I can see it over there?
<ubu_> variant:thanks
<[H4z3] > Anyone know what file i would edit to stop visitors seeing "forbidden" when they visit my server
<NoEvidenZ> anyone here use tmsnc?
<bulmer> agliv5: alright, i wish you luck
<mneptok> rrohde: tough to find Intel PCI stuff. look at the MadWiFi project.
<raven> I will come back and ask again soon
<variant> rio: I don't know why, check the actual size fo the downloaded files to see if it is indeed 16GB
<variant> rapid: did lspci not work?
<bulmer> [H4z3] : you can put .access files in directories..there is an apache channel to get you some assist
<[H4z3] > ok thanks
<rio> variant also, if you notice the terminal, theres no prompt.... (though i may just need to restart)
<agliv5> bulmer there were some other things missing.... I've only got a terminal, but I'm not worse off than before ;)
<ubu_> raven:you could also see if it's suported by ubuntu in system->Administration->Networking
<g333k_work> hi, how can I enable my network device? I tried with #ifconfig eth0 up,  but didnt work, any clue?
<rio> variant well, it just says 10gb.  so i dont know..
<ubu_> g333k_work:what's your card
<g333k_work> ubu_, PCI ?
<mariusz> czarnythir
<ubu_> g333k_work:what's the erorr message
<g333k_work> ohh
<ubu_> g333k_work:so it's not a wireless card
<burepe> what do I put in a test php file?
<g333k_work> ubu_, nope
<genome> Quick newbie question - I'm getting a new computer with an ASUS P5B board (intel) - I'd like to install Ubuntu - which version should I download?
<ubu_> genome:the 6.06 has long term support and the 6.10 has newer programs
<agliv5> bulmer If I wanted to upgrade now to 6.10 must I first somehow backup /home/usr ?
<g333k_work> ubu_, when I do: #ifconfig eth0 up, The output is: "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<bulmer> agliv5: only files you need for your data, not system files
<ubu_> g333k_work:cat /proc/net/dev
<genome> ubu_:  Does the x86 version support 64 bit with intel?
<_Archangel> eth9 or wan0 fir wireless, isn't it wan (something) ?
<Frezeeer> net
<agliv5> bulmer only my personal user files, but I have to backup before doing anything major?
<bulmer> g333k_work: does eth0 exist? loo at /etc/network/interfaces
<IdleOne> agliv5: always a good idea to backup
<bulmer> agliv5: I would if am doing major stuff
<g333k_work> ubu_, OhhI see eth2 and eth3 there.... why they are not eth0 and eth1?
<agliv5> I guess my question is If I were to download 6.10 and install it would it overwrite the data that is currently in /home/ ?
<ubu_> g333k_work:don't know mabe udev rules...so try to up your eth2 and eth3
<bieb> I am looking for a motherboard recommendation. I am building a 939 socket system to run ubuntu on..
<g333k_work> ubu_, can I change it to eth0 and eth1?
<bulmer> agliv5: I dont think it would
<ubu_> g333k_work:yes with udev rules but i don't know how to do it
<Nyper> i have an install Q. anybody got a second?
<Ingmar^> I seem to have problems with the ubuntu livecd: whenever I try to partition, or use the install on the desktop, it says "no device found" anyone able to help ?
<ubu_> g333k_work:/etc/udev/rules.d
<bulmer> g333k_work: use /etc/init.d/networking  restart  it will auto detect which ones you have
<genome> ubu_:  Thanks btw
<agliv5> bulmer next step is liveCD then I'll decide what to do from there.  Thanks for your help!!!!
<bulmer> agliv5: no sweat..just be patience :)
<g333k_work> bulmer, it just assign ip address and networking information to network devices
<g333k_work> ubu_, there are many scripts
<bulmer> g333k_work: it takes care of your networking needs
<pbureau> g333k_work, if you type " lspci | grep ethernet " whats the result?
<ubu_> mabe:25-iftab.rules
<Nyper> anyone?: I am trying to install Ub 6.10. My video card is an eVGA GeForce 7800 GT. I boot to the Ub cd, hit enter to begin installation. First screen is Ubuntu logo with progress bar. Looks fine. Then goes to second screen that is very scrambled and unreadable. Suggestions??
<IdleOne> Nyper: start in safe graphics mode
<g333k_work> pbureau: nothing
<bulmer> Nyper: I suggest you select the lower resolution at install, like 800x600
<Nyper> idle: tried that. same results
<Nyper> bulmer: how? didnt see an option for that
<bulmer> Nyper: f3 I believe, look at the boot menu
<bulmer> its in the bottom
<raven> Hello again, I need to set up the Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter to work with ubuntu. Is this possible?
<Nyper> bulmer: ok thanks. probably overlooked it. will try it when i get home tonight
<bulmer> np
<Nyper> take care
<bulmer> have a good day
<queuetue> I'm running a new dapper install, and I don't seem to have an /etc/ld.so.conf - is this normal?  If so, where do I add libraries for ldconfig?
<covOPprometheus> can anyone tell me, how I can define that the autoupdater doesn't want to update certain packages?
<raven> I need to set up the Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter to work with ubuntu. Is this possible?
<Lionheart> Hello
<raven> Hi
<Lionheart> Just got Ubuntu, first linux os :D
<raven> Me too ^^
<n2diy_> queuetue: take a look at system-admin-synaptic, and search around in there.
<bulmer> queuetue: ubuntu uses slightly different than other distro, try doing a man modprobe.conf
<queuetue> modprobe?  That's for modules, isn't it?  Are libraries handled there?
<Yancho> hehe me too Lionheart :)
<bulmer> Lionheart: and raven well start playing around with it...you'l lilably can learn a few.. :)
<queuetue> n2diy_: synaptic handles libraries?  I though tit was an apt-get frontend.
<Yancho> anyone knows how i can start sshd on it so i can start apt-getting some libraries pls ?
<raven> I would love to start playing with it, but first I'd need to know how to set up the network card
<bulmer> queuetue: modules are libraries
<Lionheart> My USB headset isn't working, wheres a good place to start in sorting that out?
<n2diy_> queuetue: yes it is, but your library maybe available as a package?h
<queuetue> n2diy_: It's not an installation problem, I just need ot know how to add a new directory for ldconfig to find.
<n2diy_> queuetue: ok, gl.
<bulmer> Lionheart:  start with  system-->administration --> Device manager
<queuetue> bulmer: Well, they are *kernel* libraries, sure.  But you can't, say, link against them.
<ShankarGanesh> ;
<raven> I need to set up the Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter to work with Ubuntu.
<bulmer> queuetue: i have not added recent libraries, it seems ubuntu is not designed as a development platform..but am sure it is there just named differently
<sandyeggoboy> mode +tncLf #ubuntu-unregged
<Ed_Belgor> sd
<queuetue> Is there some other mechanism for handling library paths in dapper, or should I just create an ld.so.conf?
<bulmer> raven: okay let start with what shows up if you do a   ifconfig -a   ?
<crimsun> queuetue: the latter.
<queuetue> crimsun: Thanks.
<raven> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E4:B7:DC:0D
<raven>           inet addr:80.221.157.208  Bcast:80.221.159.255  Mask:255.255.240.0
<raven>           inet6 addr: fe80::20a:e4ff:feb7:dc0d/64 Scope:Link
<raven>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<raven>           RX packets:346 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<raven>           TX packets:392 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<bulmer> raven dont flood here, just mention the names
<raven>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<raven>           RX bytes:109391 (106.8 KiB)  TX bytes:31313 (30.5 KiB)
<raven>           Interrupt:50 Base address:0x4800
<raven> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<raven>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<raven>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<queuetue> raven: Please stop. :)
<raven>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<raven>           RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<raven>           TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<raven>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<raven>           RX bytes:100 (100.0 b)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)
<raven> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<raven>           NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
<Iulian> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raven>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<raven>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<raven>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<raven>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<raven> oops
<raven> Sorry about that
<raven> It was an accident, I didn't know it will do that... Wait a second
<ShankarGanesh> pls join here if you wish
<ShankarGanesh> http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntucommunity
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.107.190]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !paste | raven
<ubotu> raven: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bulmer> raven: okay it looks like you have eth0, lo0 and sit0, your wifi card maybe eth0 if thats the only nic card you have
<raven> Thanks, I will take a look at the pastebin.
<bulmer> raven: okay it looks like you have eth0, lo0 and sit0, your wifi card maybe eth0 if thats the only nic card you have
<raven> That should be the only one
<bulmer> raven: do this man iwconfig  and play around with its command line to see how much you can learn from it
<raven> Ok, I will. Thanks.
<agliv5> How do I mount my hd from a liveCD?
<bulmer> you can try mount /dev/hda1 /mnt   assuming /mnt directory exist
<phar0z> agliv5, probarly something like mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /media/harddisk  (make the mointpoint with mkdir command)
<bulmer> agliv5: oh yeah, ubuntu uses /media as mount point
<virtu> hi for all.. anyone knows a software on ubuntu that scan for wifi signal?
<bulmer> virtu  you tried  iwlist ?
<virtu> bulmer, not yer, let me install it
<phar0z> why not just iwlist interface scan? (example: iwlist ath0 scan)
<bulmer> virtu if you have a working wifi nic, its should already be installed
<virtu> bulmer, ok.. yes, its already installed
<bulmer> virtu: see phar0z comments
<virtu> hmm wich device could be my wifi network card?
<bulmer> try em all
<phar0z> lol iwlist is in the ubuntu base system :)
<phar0z> in your case I guess eth0
<bulmer> if it gives you error, try the next nic card
<Yancho> not sure if im about to ask a funny question -but is there a good anti virus for linux? :S
<virtu> phar0z, right now I am over a wired conncetion
<jsixa> how can I install .rpm packages in Ubuntu
<phar0z> Yancho, sudo apt-get install clamav
<name> use alien to convert it to a dev
<minimec> Hi folks. Unfortunally I have no fonts at all in the menu of xmms. I installed the 'transcoded-packages', verified xorg.conf and restarted Xorg. No success. Another gkt1 app I have is Aria. There I have the fonts. Any suggestions?
<bulmer> virtu: you cant scan wifi with a wire connection.. lolz
<virtu> bulmer, of course
<jsixa> how can I install .rpm packages in Ubuntu
<virtu> but I want to try to detect a wifi signal
<phar0z> jsixa, convert it to deb with alien
<name> jsixa: I ALREADY ANSWERED ^^
<dremon> How can I safely transfer the complete root filesystem (/) to another partition on a different hard drive? It will be used then for booting. Can I use simple "dd if= of=" or is it unsafe? The partitions are of different sizes.
<Yancho> phar0z telling me wrong password - is my password the same as the one i used during install ?
<jsixa> ok phar0z thx, where do I ge this alien?
<bulmer> virtu: without a wifi nic card, impossible
<phar0z> virtu, sudo iwconfig ?
<LjL> jsixa: a better question is "why should you" ;) seriously, RPMs are not intended for Ubuntu (just like .deb's made for Debian are not intended for Ubuntu), and installing them may harm your system
<name> jsixa: apt!
<virtu> I have a wifi card here and I dont know how to detect a wifi signal from
<minimec> jsixa: You can try to use 'sudo alien xy.rpm'. That should give you a deb file of the software
<jsixa> thx guys .. ur great
<phar0z> yes Yancho same password
<name> jsixa: alien - install non-native packages with dpkg
<bulmer> virtu: is it in your hand and not plugged-in? hehehe
<Yancho> phar0z im from ssh and its telling me wrong :\
<LjL> dremon: different sizes... hm. don't think it'll work
<jsixa> huh? really?
<virtu> bulmer, wlan0 here or wmaster
<jsixa> but loads of cool apps are in .deb or rpm
<virtu> I am on a laptop.. and the module are on
<LjL> dremon: you can always make a partition of the *same* size and then grow it later - ext3 allows for growing (parted can do that)
<mcx> Jak zainstalowac Beryl????????????????????????????/
<bulmer> virtu: we gave you the commands to work with, please scroll up
<mcx> Jak zainstalowac Beryl????????????????????????????
<LjL> dremon: but i guess you could really just use a cp command
<LjL> !english  | mcx
<ubotu> mcx: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<virtu> bulmer, I saw it.. but wich interface?
<virtu> waln0? ath0?
<namelesss> virtu wlan0
<mcx> how instal beryl?
<virtu> name, tks
<minimec> jsixa: deb and rpm is a package system file contaning a binary version of the software.
<virtu> namelesss, tks
<LjL> mcx: see the channel topic in #ubuntu-xgl
<bulmer> virtu: i already told you, try each one, if it gives you error, try the next
<Pici> !beryl | mcx
<ubotu> mcx: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<virtu> bulmer, sure
<name> virtu: what?
<namelesss> virtu, to see wireless : iwconfig
<virtu> sorry name... it was to namelesss
<jsixa> minimec: I get it
<namelesss> name,  :)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<jsixa> can u point to some url I can get cool apps for Ubuntu?
<dremon> LjL: well, the cp does have some gotchas. Assuming I mounted /dev/hdd1 under /mnt, I cannot copy the / to the /mnt
<name> apt-cache search
<bulmer> virtu dont be afraid to try each interface, you'll learn from it
<rysiek|pl> I was hacking a wee bit with my wlan (setting a freeradius server, etc) and came across this little gem:
<rysiek|pl> http://www.opendns.com/
<virtu> bulmer, ok.. tks... iwlist wlan0 scan gaves me no scan results
<namelesss> virtu did you active this connection ?
<bulmer> virtu: then you maybe in an enclosed can where wifi signals can not get to you..
<minimec> jsixa: Well... There are all in you repository. No reason to give you an url or something. MAybe you have to activate the universe and multiverse repo in synaptic.
<LjL> dremon: well, i think that will be mostly due to the presence of other mounted filesystems - such as /proc, /sys and of course /mnt/hdd1 itself (recursive copy... yikes!)
<rysiek|pl> now, I used to have problems with my wlan under(K|X)Ubuntu, as some AP's seem to send incorrect DNS-servers to non-windows(!) boxen
<namelesss> virtu first check if you have a signal : sudo wifi-radar
<virtu> bulmer, yeah.. i think so too
<LjL> dremon: but you can use the "-x" option of "cp" to fix that, i think, see the man page
<namelesss> virtu, if you don't have wifi-radar install it : sudo aptitude install wifi-radar
<virtu> namelesss, ok :)
<jsixa> minimec: thx..
<godhell> yo
<freezey> with setting up a site running apache.... i give the server name http://blah.com and i want it to go right to that when i open a browser instead of going to the document_root how do i do that?
<minimec> jsixa: no problem
<godhell> Anyone knows if it's possible to dual boot ubuntu and windows with two different harddrives?
<godhell> Like change around in the boot.ini file
<namelesss> godhell, yes it is possible
<rysiek|pl> I read a bit of manuals (dhclient.conf, etc) and got this idea: maybe (k|x)ubuntu should have in it's default dhclient.conf file two more lines: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.220.220; and prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222;
<namelesss> godhell, with two harddisk ?
<LjL> dremon: basically i think "cd -a -x / /mnt/hdd1/" would do the trick
<godhell> namelesss; yea
<riotkittie> errr the windows boot ini?
<rysiek|pl> this solved all my DNS/WLAN related problems
<namelesss> godhell, yes the configuration file is here : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<virtu> namelesss, wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<godhell> namelesss; ubuntu on 1 harddrive and windows on the other
<LjL> dremon: it also has the advantage, over things like "dd", that you get free defragmentation
<namelesss> godhell, and just change the line where boot windows
<namelesss> virtu, not important, just wlan0 is interesting
<godhell> The windows drive is atm the booting
<namelesss> virtu, look at the window opened
<rysiek|pl> and I *know* my friend had the same problem, as soon as I get in touch with him I'll check if it works for him (I can't see any reason it won't)
<minimec> is there a xmms user here in the channel?
<godhell> can i change in the boot.ini file? Or do i have to make the linux as main harddrive?
<rysiek|pl> so the question is: *where* should I report this idea?
<virtu> namelesss, nothing is showed on the window opened.. so no signal, right?
<riotkittie> minimec: i use it occasionally...
<dremon> LjL: I'll look at this option, tnx. And how about the user rights?
<namelesss> no windows opened ?
<namelesss> virtu, dis you use as sudo ?
<namelesss> sudo wifi-radar
<virtu> namelesss, a window opened
<dremon> A/help me
<ubuntu> ok i need some quick advice about the install f ubuntu
<minimec> riotkittie: so you have the fonts in your menu. How did you get them?
<LjL> dremon, cp should keep them intact as far as i know - unless you copy to a filesystem that doesn't support permissions, but you aren't doing that for sure
<ubuntu> i am using the intel 965 chipset board
<namelesss> godhell, in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file just change this line : root (hd0,1)
<ubuntu> it has the jmicron controller and ich8
<namelesss> godhell, bye the good hardware
<namelesss> virtu, so, do you see a signal ?
<riotkittie> minimec: custom fonts in the xmms menu?
<aleksanteri> How to terminate a process from console?
<ubuntu> while going through the config, my ide drive (the boot disk)
<virtu> namelesss, no.. but thanks for the wifi-radar tip :)
<ubuntu> is set to hdf
<godhell> nameless; so the linux drive will be the booter, gotta change it in the bios then
<namelesss> virtu, no signal ?
<virtu> namelesss, no sginal
<riotkittie> brb
<ubuntu> for grub, should i leave it at hd0, or change it to hd6? (f = 6)
<namelesss> virtu, and there is a signal around ?
<minimec> riotkittie: I just did a clean install. Sudo apt-get install xmms ...
<dromer> can someone walk me through reconfiguring grub? I reinstalled windows and am booting into the live-cd now
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dromer about grub | dromer, see the private message from Ubotu
<erUSUL> !grub > dromer
<bulmer> virtu: then you maybe in an enclosed can where wifi signals can not get to you.. virtu is in a can...lol
<Yancho> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Yancho> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hoosteen> anybody around to help a noobie out?
<namelesss> godhell, yes linux drive is booter
<ubuntu> anyone have an idea?
<minimec> riotkittie: That gives me an idea ...
<cyzie> hello, how do i configure my microphone ?
<Yancho> anyone knows why this is happening when using sudo ?
<aleksanteri> !term
<LjL> dromer: i think "grub-install --root-directory=/place/where/you/just/mounted/your/ubuntu/partition /dev/your-boot-hd" should do the trick
<virtu> namelesss, not sure... but at work I can test it... there have 2 signals
<erUSUL> !anyone > Hoosteen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about term - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<namelesss> ubuntu depending of your configuration
<LjL> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<virtu> bulmer, so I think so
<aleksanteri> >_<
<ubuntu> ok what do i need to figure out baou my config
<aleksanteri> !kill
<namelesss> virtu check if you are in a wifi area
<ubuntu> s/baou/about
<virtu> bulmer, namelesss thanks for the help.. right now I know hot to check if there is a signal :)
<namelesss> ok
<namelesss> virtu, you use ndiswrapper ?
<LjL> Yancho, you have another APT program open
<Hoosteen> ok erUSUL :-)  I'm trying to get my wireless card working..it's a BCMW4318...i've tried a couple of tutorials with no luck....
* riotkittie does not have any fonts in her menu
<LjL> Yancho: close it, only one can be running at a time
<Yancho> LjL is the application list another version of apt ?
<virtu> namelesss, hmm i am not sure.. but i think no
<erUSUL> Hoosteen: wireless chipset??
<namelesss> ok
<LjL> Yancho: what is the application list, "Add/Remove programs"? then yes
<Hoosteen> BroadCom
<aleksanteri> how to terminate a program from console? please? :|
<zdogde> hi
<LjL> aleksanteri: kill process-ID
<bulmer> Hoosteen: you maybe the 1001th that ask about same wifi chip..very troublesome to get going
<dremon> aleksanteri: killall appname
<aleksanteri> how to get the process-ID?
<Pici> aleksanteri: ps ax | grep programname
<Hoosteen> hehe..i know...lol...i've tried using ndiswrapper with no dice..i was talking with sivik last night and he mentioned fwcutter...but i'm lost after that....
<DaveR> hi, i am trying to install xubuntu on an old pc and keep getting the error: couldn't download package ifupdown.  i can't connect it to the network as it doesn't have an ethernet port.  what can i do?
<dremon> aleksanteri: ps aux |grep appname
<zdogde> how do i change the usplash theme from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<aleksanteri> thx...
<LjL> aleksanteri: or just use "killall processname", if you know the process name precisely
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zdogde about usplash | zdogde, see the private message from Ubotu
<aleksanteri> now these panels are screwed up :|
<bulmer> DaveR: umm install an ethernet card to it and attached to the network will help?
<g333k_work> hi, how can I change the alias of the ethernet cards?
<namelesss> zdogde, you want to change your usplash ?
<godhell> ok i get an error when i booted into ubuntu; /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs) help
<aleksanteri> the panel simply doesn't respond?
<ubuntu> godhell
<zdogde> namelesss, the link i got helped
<ubuntu> i had that problem too
<erUSUL> Hoosteen: you have to configure it with ndiswrapper and you need to install the firmware first afaics
<zdogde> its changed now :)
<ubuntu> u have 2 was around it
<DaveR> bulmer: do i have to connect it to a network to install it?  the computer doesn't have any means at the moment to connect to a network, do i need to buy a network card to install it?
<namelesss> zdogde, to change usplash just 3 command
<ubuntu> 1. turn off usb controller in bios
<minimec> riotkittie: I just checked the .xmms config and menurc files. I don't now, what's wrong, but I have no fonts in the menu of xmms. So I cannot configure it ... :(
<ubuntu> 2. add irqpoll to boot line
<bulmer> DaveR it depends on your installation mode, network or via the cdrom/dvd?
<frojnd> Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8. Selecting one will also install nvidia-kernel-common. (Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work.)
<aleksanteri> panel doesn't respond, what shall i do? :|
<frojnd> I have generic kernel..
<frojnd> so I can't install nvidia driveres?
<erUSUL> Hoosteen: also check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<namelesss> frojnd, for which processor ?
<dremon> aleksanteri: what panel?
<namelesss> frojnd, yes you can install nvidia drivers
<godhell> ubuntu; can't find it
<riotkittie> minimec: that is really, REALLY, odd. i dont know what to tell you :/  maybe try beep-media-player instead, which is like xmms  ?
<namelesss> frojnd, i've got generic kernel and nvidia's drivers
<aleksanteri> dremon: both panels (taskbar and sidebar)
<namelesss> minimec, xmms sux, beep-media-player rox
<dremon> aleksanteri: press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and login again
<riotkittie> aleksanteri: killall  gnome-panel
<ubuntu> when you load ubuntu live cd, you have to hit f6 and then add irqpoll to the end of the line
<riotkittie> from a term
<namelesss> frojnd, what is your graphic card ?
<ubuntu> or turn off usb support in the bios
<DaveR> bulmer: i have burnt onto an iso image disk with the alternate download available on the site and then in the install window just clicked 'installed in text mode'.  do i need to do something during the install to not look for networks because i can't see any options to byepass it.  i have had a go at continuing from the error message but i just get more later on which again fail the install.
<riotkittie> my problem with beep is that i cant use xmms eq files in it :/
<aleksanteri> tried them both...
<iratik> sudo: unable to lookup www via gethostbyname() - a link to a fix it page ? i'm getting it from a command on the crontab too and my messages just from cron because of this messages bring it to about 1gb every few days - link to fix?
<minimec> namelesss: Well... I thought so too, but bmp is buggy. Drag and Drop is not working here; I don't have an xosd-plugin ...
<godhell> ubuntu; i have installed ubuntu but can't get onto it
<freezey> how do i check the name of the box? the hostname that is
<namelesss> minimec, in my home drag and drop works perfectly
<Pici> freezey: type hostname
<ubuntu> ahh... your alittle farther in the install then i am, course as soon as i hit finish on mine i will more then likely end up where you are
<bulmer> DaveR there are no requirements to have access to the Internet to complete an install
<ubuntu> you might have to add it to the boot options in your menu.lst or whereever the grub commands go
<minimec> namelesss: Hmmmm... Are you working on a clean edgy install or on a dapper-edgy update?
<bulmer> DaveR: everything you need is on that media
<namelesss> dapper-edgy update
<namelesss> minimec,
<minimec> namelesss: hmmm... so do I...
<Nana`> is there any voice changer freeware for ubuntu dapper ?
<aeromix> hi.. I'm trying to send mail via "echo mail" | mail augustin.machacek@gmail.com but I never get any mail :(
<namelesss> minimec, chat's change ?
<DaveR> bulmer: so why would i get all these messages about downloading stuff?
<namelesss> what's change*
<aleksanteri> any more ideas?
<bulmer> DaveR maybe on the options you selected?
<minimec> namelesss: What do you mean?
<gh0st> hello, how can i build a package from a source or install from source code so that it's also in synaptic?
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, i just got done setting up a broadcom 4306 (dell truemobile 1300).. i'm using edgy, and this is the tut i used: http://www.seungpyo.com/stacksandpiles/2006/07/02/broadcom-wireless-in-ubuntu-dapper-606/
<namelesss> does exist difference between clean edgy and dapper-edgy update ?
<Virtualism> Wow... irc is cool...
<Mys_Teri> Good Morning.  I am kind of new to Linux haven't used it in 10 years or more.  I have a PIII with 256 RAM and it has an old copy of a different Linux operating system.  Do I need to figure out how to uninstall that or can I just put the CD in once I have downloaded and burnt it and go from there?
<Hoosteen> so..nobody can help i take it?
<LjL> Nana`: probably not "voice change"-specific, but there are a few real-time sound effect programs that you could probably use
<LjL> !tapiir | for instance
<ubotu> tapiir: A tool for real time audio delay and feedback effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-8 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 948 kB
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, the only difference is that i did apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 instead of just ndiswrapper-utils
<gh0st> hello, how can i build a deb package from a source or, in other words: install from source code so that it's also in synaptic?
<dromer> LjL: for my ubuntu-partition I need something like /dev/hda3 or w/e? The guide I got from erUSUL didn't work (first one) still booted into windows
<LjL> look at creox and ecamegapedal too
<namelesss> minimec, (sorry for my poor english i'm french)
<Pici> Mys_Teri: the install CD can reformat the drive if needed
<Nana`> !tapiir |
<cypher1> Mys_Teri, you can burn and install.. assuming you do not have any data to be backed up in the earlier distribution
<ubotu> tapiir: A tool for real time audio delay and feedback effects. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-8 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Nana`> ups
<Nana`> thanks LjL
<DaveR> bulmer: i will give it another go from the start but i have already tried running it through a couple of times and there doesn't seem to be any other options to get round the network.  before i get that message it does ask me network questions but i just fill them in.  questions such as: what do you want this computer to be called?
<LjL> dromer: /dev/hda it should be, normally you install GRUB into the MBR
<Lionheart> Where is the "Deleted Files" located on Ubuntu?
<minimec> namelesss: No problem... I live in the french part of Switzerland...
<dromer> LjL: ok ..
<minimec> namelesss: ;)
<namelesss> :)
<Virtualism> Hi people, i have a small question. how is edgy?
<LjL> minimec: but you need to specify a root directory, and that must be mounted
<LjL> Lionheart: ~/.trash
<bulmer> DaveR you dont have any ethernet cards you can  use?  its just for the install...it maybe looking for some nic card when installing the network related modules
<LjL> Virtualism: a small question?
<cypher1> Virtualism, nice
<Mys_Teri> Pici and Cypher1: Thanks, nope no data needing to be backed up.  I just wasn't thrilled with the other and the computer teacher at my kids high school mentioned Ubuntu.  I'm making a Mom Only computer.
<godhell> ubuntu; where shall i write in irqpoll?
<Virtualism> Yes, i mean like, does it work?
<dromer> LjL: hmm, I really don't know how to use the line you gave
<LjL> Virtualism: no, they released it for fun, but it's a paperweight
<riotkittie> yay for Mom Only computers :D
<erUSUL> Lionheart: the ones rm'ed are gone for good if you deleted from nautilus or other gnome apps go to ~/.Trash/
<Virtualism> Ah.
<Virtualism> thanks.
<minimec> LjL: Are you talking to me?
<Pici> Mys_Teri: no problem :)
<LjL> minimec: no
<dromer> LjL: like, what do I need for  /dev/your-boot-hd ?
<cypher1> Mys_Teri, nice.. then without any worries you can go ahead popping in the CD and start installing !
<Lionheart> Thank you!
<Virtualism> So... i can install it...
<LjL> dromer: /dev/hda, from what i can tell of what you said
<Hoosteen> yellowdart: hmm..i tried that too..no dice...i dunno what the problem is...
<dromer> LjL: so for both /dev/hda ?
<freezey> how do you change your hostname?
<Virtualism> Does ndsiwrapper work on edgy? :P
<LjL> dromer: no - the command is "grub-install --root-directory=<rootmountpoint> <device>"
<LjL> dromer: <device> would be /dev/hda
<soundray> freezey: 'sudo gedit /etc/hostname ; sudo gedit /etc/hosts'
<DaveR> bulmer: i will have a look around but the only one i can think of is on the computer i am on atm and i don't want to mess with this computer as it is my main one for work.
<marcoctba78> hi
<dromer> LjL: and mountpoint? my ubuntu mountpoint?
<_james> i can't run my wine it says that error on openglx ... help pls.
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, did you try to get ndiswrapper-utils-1.8?
<Mys_Teri> riotkittie: That's for sure.  4 teenagers and one computer that is online don't mix.  Didn't have money for another computer but I got this one for 40 bucks including 80 feet of Cat 5 cable so I can reach our router.
<LjL> dromer: <rootmountpoint> depends on where it's mounted. normally something like /media/hda3, if hda3 is your partition (note *media*, not *dev*) -- but you must have it mounted there
<marcoctba78> anybody know about ltsp, thin client?
<bulmer> DaveR good luck...am out now
<namelesss> freezey, by editing /etc/hostanme file
<namelesss> and /etc/hosts
<LjL> dromer: i don't quite remember if the live CD mounts all partitions automatically or not. if it does, it's quite likely that you already have it mounted under /media/hda3
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, btw, what distro are you running?
<LjL> dromer: just do an "ls /media/hda3" and see if there's your filesystem on there
<DaveR> bulmer:ok, thanks for your help
<Hoosteen> yellowdart: Dapper
<riotkittie> freezey: that was so cool.
<riotkittie> errrrrrrr
<riotkittie> stupid lack of backspace. ignore tat.
<dromer> LjL: no such file
<riotkittie> thhat*
<rowanjl> hey, I can't boot the installer for 6.10, just when the progress bar is about to complete it freezes and a strange green/purple bar gets drawn across the screen...
<freezey> do i gotta reboot after i do that>
<LjL> dromer: alright, can you positively say that your boot drive is /dev/hda, and that your Ubuntu partition is /dev/hda3?
<namelesss> freezey, no
<riotkittie> gee. its starting to look like i should fire gtypist up again
<LjL> dromer: we don't really want to get those wrong
<rowanjl> the 64 bit version doesn't work either.
<freezey> nameless: its not changing in the terminal or nething
<namelesss> rowanjl, try alternate cd
<rowanjl> bah...
<namelesss> rowanjl, did you check the iso integrality by md5 checksum ?
<godhell> ok i installed ubuntu and as soon as the loading screen comes up it halts and i get into terminal,
<godhell> anyone had this problem?
<namelesss> freezey, try to reset your connection  ?
<rowanjl> how would I?
<dremon> rowanjl: try to change the screen resolution in the boot menu, say to 1024x768
<minimec> namelesss: Heureka. I had to create a .gtkrc in my home directory. Now it's ok.
<namelesss> freezey, i'm not a specialist about network :)
<dromer> LjL: from gnome partition editor I can see my ubuntu install is /dev/hda2
<namelesss> minimec, :o
<LjL> dromer: then what about "ls /media/hda2"?
<namelesss> minimec, i didn't know this tip
<minimec> namelesss: neither did I ...
<dromer> LjL: /media/ is empty
<namelesss> ^^
<dromer> so I guess not mounted
<namelesss> aeromix, what is you mail client ?
<LjL> dromer: ok, then we'll mount it manually, no big issue
<LjL> dromer: type "sudo mkdir /media/hda2 ; sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/hda2"
<aeromix> name, just mail in bash
<LjL> dromer: then do "ls /media/hda2", you should see your filesystem now
<aeromix> namelesss, just mail in bash
<namelesss> aeromix, what is you mail server ?
<aleksanteri> please? why these panels don't respond?
<aeromix> namelesss, sendmail
<Yodude> hey
<Yodude> i was using dapper drake
<aeromix> namelesss, I installed mailutils package but sth must be wrong.. it used to be ok some times ago
<namelesss> arf
<Yodude> (liveCD)
<soundray> aleksanteri: what panels?
<rowanjl> namelesss: the md5 sums match
<dromer> LjL: nothing is happening ..
<aleksanteri> gnome-panel
<Yodude> and i was able to see my partitions when i go to Places-Computer
<godhell> is there a way to get my other ubuntu settings on this computer im on now to my other stationary without swaping disksQ?
<Virtualism> hah. i just made a stupid mistake. Edgy is 6.10. i meant Feisty. sorry.
<pbureau> Yodude,  try to use one continuous line of text to explain your problem instead of 10 characters and using enter.. thanks
<namelesss> rowanjl, ok maybe you haven't have enough Ram memory ?
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, it looks like the forums are down, but i remember this link too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<rowanjl> 1gb not enough?
<soundray> Virtualism: go to #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<Virtualism> thanks.
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, it uses the actual firmware rather than ndiswrapper
<name> aeromix: what?
<Yodude> i downloaded Edgy and i don't see my partitions anymore!
<namelesss> Yodude, you want to see wich partitions ?
<LjL> dromer: nothing *should* be happening, but when you do "ls /media/hda2", something should happen
<Yodude> C and D of windows
<namelesss> Yodude, so you have to mount them
<dromer> LjL: I don't get another /$
<Hoosteen> yellowdart: ok..i'll check that link out as soon as the forums come back u
<namelesss> Yodude, what is the partition format ?
<Hoosteen> *up
<rowanjl> namelesss: I'll try setting the resolution like dremon suggested. Back soon if it fails :P
<Yodude> NTFS and FAT32
<pbureau> Hoosteen, what kind of netcard is it ? ( type in terminal -> lspci | grep ethernet
<Yancho> i have an hp PSC 1215 USB printer / scanner connected to a Windows PC - is it possible that I print from Ubuntu ? if yes can you please tell me what do i need?
<Yodude> i used to be able to read them when using 6.06
<n2diy_> Hoosteen: I was just over on the forum archives, they are working ok now.
<Pio> can upstart function on the old dapper kernel?
<namelesss> Yodude, do you use a live cd ?
<Virtualism> #ubuntu+1
<soundray> Pio: no
<Virtualism> hhhmmm...
<LjL> dromer: uh? you don't get a prompt, you mean? now that's quite weird
<Pio> soundray, thats what i thought, thanks
<pbureau> Yancho,  install CUPS and then open a browser and type http://localhost:631 and click on administration to install
<LjL> dromer: do "ls /media/hda2" from another shell
<Yodude> yes i do actually
<namelesss> Yodude, so the problem is each time you will reboot your pc, you will have to apply same method
<ryanakca> what's the command to display the space used and free on an HD?
<soundray> Pio: well, you can try to backport it, but depending on what you want to do, it's unlikely to be worth the effort.
<n2diy_> Virtualism: "/join #ubuntu+1"
<elwario91> hello
<Yodude> ok that's what i did with Dapper to mount them anyway evrytime
<Hoosteen> this is what i get...:The forums are currently offline. We will return shortly. We are performing an upgrade on our database server.
<Yodude> but here i don
<pbureau> Hoosteen, what kind of netcard is it ? ( type in terminal -> lspci | grep ethernet
<dromer> LjL: no propt on a new shell either
<Malachi> This is going to found very stupid, but what program can I use to open .class files found in .jar packages?
<Yodude> 't even see them to mount them!
<elwario91> I've installed nvclock and nvclock gtk but I don't know how to start it in gtk? :(
<erUSUL> Yancho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<namelesss> Yodude, why don't you install, it will be easier for next time
<Pio> soundray, yeah im not that interested, I just have a machine I'm dist-upgrading to edgy, but I know already that this machine can't boot with the edgy kernel due to a acpi bug.  so I'm going to hold back upstart and boot into edgy, then build my own patched edgy kernel
<LjL> dromer: holy... reboot
<Pio> i just was wondering if i needed to hold back upstart
<dromer> LjL: damnit?
<Yodude> i am going to install actually
<Yodude> but not now in a few weeks
<namelesss> ok
<LjL> dromer: probably nothing too bad, but i just haven't the slightest idea why something like that would happen
<Yodude>  but please tell me the method
<Hoosteen> pbureau: It's a Broadcom 4318 AirForce One
<namelesss> to mount C and D drive ?
<Yodude> yes
<namelesss> what is the C and D format ?
<Yodude> and to see them in Edgy
<mindstate> need some help trying to setup USB digital camera
<namelesss> ntfs, fat32 ?
<Yodude> yes
<dromer> LjL: I closed the console, I can open a new one first to see of a prompt is present
<soundray> Pio: oh, good luck with that... can you not boot the edgy kernel with an option like acpi=off?
<LjL> dromer: try
<aleksanteri> :( i want the panels to work correctly...
<namelesss> Yodude, which one ? ^^
<Yodude> both
<yellowdart> i was wondering if anybody knew of any utility that works like network-manager but for VPNs
<mindstate> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elwario91> I've found sorry
<Pio> soundray, no, I've tried hundreds of different parameters.. the only way the edgy kernel will boot is pci=off.. which makes a less than ideal system :)
<dromer> LjL: ok, X froze, did ctrl+alt+bckspc and I get a prompt
<White_Lightning> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ubu> someone knows well ubuntu ppc?
<namelesss> Yodude, sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> dromer: try a "df" at that prompt. i guess it'll freeze still
<dromer> LjL: ok reboot ..
<namelesss> Yodude, paste bin the result of this command
<Yodude> i know this
<Yodude> pmount.allow?
<White_Lightning> hey where does gimp have it's pattern folder?
<Yodude> i know how to mount
<pbureau> Hoosteen, yep the forums are down... but the answer HOWTO is there...
<Yodude> but i don't see the disk icons in Computer to mount them!
<namelesss> Yodude, ther's no icon
<Yodude> really? but i used to see one in Dapper
<mindstate> any takers :)
<Gorlist> Hi, ok quick question - im running Xubuntu, though when I open OpenOffice im finding the taskbar at the top of the program application windows is screwed up - displays odd hashed colours (black, white and strips etc)
<Pici> White_Lightning: I dont know, but the people in #gimp might
<Llais> Yodude: have you tried mounting them from the command prompt?
<White_Lightning> I assume that but they aren't answering
<White_Lightning> I'll try there agian
<sisirkoppaka> hi
<White_Lightning> again*
<Pici> White_Lightning: It might be in the options dialog
<namelesss> Yodude, no you have to mount manually except if the file fstab is configured to assemble them automatically
<sisirkoppaka> i heard that the boot process has been redesigned in edgy
<Gorlist> not sure the cause, I had posted on the forums couple of days ago
<sisirkoppaka> but I haven't seen any difference in the speed as of now.
<sisirkoppaka> why is that
<covOPprometheus> can anyone tell me, how I can define that the autoupdater doesn't want to update certain packages?
<namelesss> sisirkoppaka, check your /etc/fstab file
<namelesss> ;)
<namelesss> you will see a difference
<sisirkoppaka> when
<zyth> Am I right in my conclusion that the KVM in Feisty is like parallels?  It would let me run other x86 oses with faster speed than, say qemu?
<sisirkoppaka> what is /etc/fstab
<namelesss> ho sorry i've misunderstood
<namelesss> /etc/fstab is a file configuration to mount your drive
<Pici> zyth: fiesty support in #ubuntu+1
<deltaray2> I'm wanting to setup an Ubuntu server.   Does the server install CD allow you to do LVM?  Or do I need the alternate CD for that?
<Tonio_> hi, I have a little question
<Pici> zyth: I have no idea what KVM is ;0
<sisirkoppaka> what should i do with it?
<Tonio_> what is ubuntu feisty using as default font for the desktop ?
<Yodude> nameless: usually after i paste the /dev/... in pmount.allow i go to places then Computer then double click each disk
<namelesss> sisirkoppaka, nothing forget :)
<Pici> Tonio_: #ubuntu+1 for Fiesty support
<Yodude> if i don't see the disks in computer what should i do?
<zyth> Pici, I don't need support, it was a question.
<namelesss> Yodude, ho, i didn't know this tip
<sisirkoppaka> how can I become a developer
<sisirkoppaka> or an ubuntu member
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sisirkoppaka about member | sisirkoppaka, see the private message from Ubotu
<Tonio_> Pici: no support, just a question :)
<n2diy_> ! member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Pici> zyth, Tonio_ : I know, I just thought that the people there would be able to help you better
<Yodude> so what do i do?
<ubuntu_help> New support question: I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 Server and the md5sum for smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb is different than what is listed in md5sum.txt
<ubuntu_help> So the disk check fails every time
<namelesss> Yodude, i usually add a line in /etc/fstab file and create a directory in /mnt/C_drive and mount my C drive
<RxDx> what do you guys think are better, KDE or Gnome?
<dromer> LjL: ok, back in ubuntu live, where to go?
<zyth> kk
<Pici> !best | RxDx
<ubotu> RxDx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<namelesss> ubuntu_help, re_download your iso
<namelesss> ubuntu_help, and re-burn it
<rowanjl> Well, that didn't work :/ after changing the resolution the boot screen looked fine and didn't freeze, but X refused to work...
<RxDx> hehe =X
<namelesss> ubuntu_help, and re-check
<Yodude> ummmm
<LjL> dromer: i'm afraid i don't really know - i can only tell you to do the same thing you did before again. but i suppose it will likely lock up again
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<rowanjl> It said it couldn't find any devices
<mindstate> RxDx: i like XFCE :)
<Yodude> well wait a bit i'm gonna see help online and come back
<rowanjl> right after listing my exact model video card...
<RxDx> mindstate, its cool, but too simple :P
<rowanjl> man, I feel like screaming.
<ubuntu_help> nameless: I did redownload, reburn. and i did an md5 against the file in the iso before burning, comes out the same. and i did an md5sum against the same file hosted at http://ubuntu.interlegis.gov.br/archive/pool/main/s/samba/ and the md5 is the same. the only mismatch is the md5sum.txt file on the cd
<cypher1> rowanjl, whats the problem
<mindstate> RxDx: thats why i like it heh
<rowanjl> the installer won't load, because X can't seem to work out what hardware I've got
<LjL> dromer: perhaps try also, before mounting, a "sudo fsck /dev/hda2", and see if it's actually an ext3 filesystem, and if it's clean
<cypher1> ubuntu_help, i believe that there is media-check option when you boot thru the cd
<Pici> ubuntu_help: file a bug report
<rowanjl> My graphics card is an ATI Radeon X800 btw.
<dromer> LjL: it worked now
<ubuntu_help> yes, i used media check and that is where the problem was first identified. my best guess at this point is that md5sum.txt is wrong
<dromer> I can do ls /media/hda2
<knolleary> hi, i've just got edgy working nicely on a Lenove T60p, but i've got a couple questions about sound that I'm hoping someone can help with. All of the system sounds, such as the beep and plugging in power, are way too loud and ignore the volume control settings. Any ideas how I can turn them down?
<namelesss> ubuntu_help, maybe the burns failed ?
<LjL> dromer: oh, cool. probably a stupid glitch of the CD then... so, that's your Ubuntu filesystem for sure?
<cypher1> rowanjl, which installer ? also do you mean that X is not loading
<dromer> LjL: yes
<ubuntu_help> nameless: but i did the md5 without burning and it is the same (accessing the iso directly and the iso md5 is correct)
<dromer> that's what Gparted says anyway
<namelesss> ubuntu_help, before byrning maybe
<mindstate> anyone got info on usb digital cam setup to grab photos
<MojoWork> knolleary: probably just have to twiddle the right control in the mixer
<deltaray2> I'm wanting to setup an Ubuntu server.   Does the server install CD allow you to do LVM?  Or do I need the alternate CD for that?
<namelesss> ubuntu_help, but maybe the burn process failed
<neo_> Hey guys, can anyone help me out with setting Ubuntu up with dual monitors?
<rowanjl> cypher1: 6.10, X just says "No Screens Found".
<LjL> dromer: ok, type "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/hda2/ /dev/hda"
<knolleary> MojoWork: yeah, thats what I thought, but the mixer has only got master, pcm, CD and microphone.
<Llais> deltaray2: your server cd should handle lvm
<cypher1> rowanjl, to understand better.. you boot and then see "No Screens Found" ?
<pbureau> knolleary, should have a pc speaker one as well.
<Gorlist> anyone know why this happens when running OpenOffice on Xubuntu: http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/test/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<dromer> LjL: ok, running ..
<ubuntu_help> nameless: to clarify my concern: an md5 of the file as obtained from ubuntu does not match the md5 listed by the same file in the md5sum.txt file provided by ubuntu
<knolleary> pbureau: nope
<nikko> hi.... I have docked my laptop... When I boot up I see the text on my external monitor, but when X starts, the external monitor just shows some random-colors.... Do somebody know if I have to change something in xorg.conf
<pbureau> knolleary, you in gnome ? does the speaker show on the toolbar ?
<knolleary> pbureau: yes, and yes
<dromer> LjL: ok, it's done, a minor error on xfs_freeze
<Gorlist> sorry http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<LjL> dromer: uh? you're using xfs?
<pbureau> knolleary, right mouse click, open volume control
<rowanjl> cypher1: yep, X tries to start a few times, then gives an error message, in which it states my video card make, then says "no devices found", then "no screens found"
<LjL> dromer: can grub even boot from xfs?
<cypher1> rowanjl, can you paste your Xorg.0.log
<knolleary> pbureau: yup - im there already
<rowanjl> cypher1: nope :/
<pbureau> knolleary, edit - preferences
<dromer> LjL: afaik I have ext3 on hda2
<cypher1> !pastebin > rowanjl
<LjL> dromer: but you have xfs partitions too?
<pbureau> knolleary, select what you want to "show" on panel
<rowanjl> I don't have any real way of getting the logs.
<K1GPL> dear fellow ubuntu users, i start a game, freecol, and it goes to full-screen mode.  how can i move to other windows while it is running?
<cypher1> rowanjl, it can be found in /var/log directory
<knolleary> pbureau: yes, but if the pc speaker isn't listed then I can't selected it... :)
<pbureau> knolleary, humm..
<scoates> hi
<LjL> K1GPL: depending on the specific game (don't know about freecol), there might be no way. you could always start a separate X server for the game, i suppose, if nothing else works
<knolleary> pbureau: yeah... thats what I thought. Which brought me here :)
<rowanjl> cypher1: alright, I'll try to mount something when I run the installer and save the logs
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rowanjl> back soon.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cypher1 about away | cypher1, see the private message from Ubotu
<kanpachi> anyone has any idea on how to burn ape/flac (lossless) files to cd? i mean create an audio cd using those
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:02)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<freezey> if i am running a website... is it ok for my SQL server host to still be localhost?
<dromer> LjL: only ext3, ntfs and linux-swap
<kanpachi> on ubuntu ofcourse
<pbureau> knolleary, odd.... you using Volume Control 2.16.1?
<tom47> ubuntu-help just as a matter of interest have you tried mounting the iso (not the cd) and checking the md5sum of the file before ts burned?
<Gorlist> no suggestions for this then - http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<Pici> freezey: yes, thats fine
<nox-Hand> How does one remove a package INCLUDING settings?
<knolleary> pbureau: ah, a bit more googling suggests I need to modprobe pcspkr
<scoates> when I ACPI Sleep -> Restore, the restore phase is extremely slow. My CPU fan spins up to a very high RPM and my disk light stays on (for 3-10 minutes). Any idea how I can diagnose this problem (and fix it)?
<LjL> dromer: then it's weird enough that grub is trying to do stuff with xfs... anyway, i don't know, i suppose just try rebooting and see
<Gorlist> why theirs all the black mess at the top of the window
<cypher1> LjL, sorry
<cypher1> LjL, i did knew that. but did not realize it
<K1GPL> thanks, i do know that ctl-tab doesn't do it
<tom47> Gorlist i was asked for an id and password to access that url
<dromer> LjL: I hope it worked, I gotta go for a lanparty and pack everything up :P
<Gorlist> try this one:
<Gorlist> http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<pbureau> knolleary, odd it would not of reconized the basic pc speaker hardware on install though
<knolleary> pbureau: in fact, I already have pcspkr
<LjL> cypher1: you see, channels such as this are busy, and away messages would get very annoying if everyone used them. keep in mind that you can set yourself away silently (using  /away , on most clients, i think), and people will still know you're away when they /whois you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> knolleary, what version of volume control you using ?
<knolleary> 2.16.1
<pbureau> humm...
<Gorlist> at the top of the OO window you can see the mess
<Gorlist> not sure whats causing it
<pbureau> knolleary, got me, levono is IBM basically... maybe a bug ?
<Gorlist> its a resent install of latest Xubuntu
<nox-Hand> Removing packages including settings via apt anyone?
<ubuntu_help> tom47: yes, i've tried that
<LjL> nox-Hand: "sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>"
<ubuntu_help> i think this is a problem you can recreate
<ubuntu_help> 0F1EF97D599722D06F4B3340BBD6793A is the md5 of the file smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb in ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<ubuntu_help> 0F1EF97D599722D06F4B3340BBD6793A is the md5 of the file smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb that I downloaded from http://ubuntu.interlegis.gov.br/archive/pool/main/s/samba/
<ubuntu_help> a4e2ea782531413f48a242f2e09070a0 is the md5 of the file /pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deblisted that is listed in /md5sum.txt on ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntu_help about paste | ubuntu_help, see the private message from Ubotu
<Pici> !paste | ubuntu_help
<ubotu> ubuntu_help: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<knolleary> pbureau: possibly - ill ask around
<Llais> is ubuntu_help a bot per chance?
<pbureau> knolleary, sorry I wasnt of any help man
<ubuntu_help> ubotu: thanks for the tip
<knolleary> pbureau: nah, you've put me on the right track... :) thats a good start
<pbureau> knolleary, may want to try thr ubuntu forums for T60
<knolleary> thanks
<apokryphos> Llais: ubotu is
<apokryphos> ubotu: bot | Llais
<ubotu> Llais: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<freezey> how do you create the root account in MySql
<pbureau> knolleary, I meant search for T60 on ubuntu forums... sure someone else got on in the world.. :)
<Gorlist> is it perhaps im missing some library/package to cause the problem?
<pbureau> !snack
<Gorlist> ive tried reinstalling OO
<Gorlist> OpenOfficeError.jpg
<cypherdelic> hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HajoSK> hello
<knolleary> pbureau: I know of a couple at work... its just too late on a friday to get a hold of them :)
<Gorlist> http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<cypherdelic> i have a problem to deinstall a package, its "havp"
<cypherdelic> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von havp (--configure):
<cypherdelic>  Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<cypherdelic> i cant install
<mindstate> anyone got info on usb digital cam setup to grab photos?
<cypherdelic> i cant deinstall
<erUSUL> !paste | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cypherdelic> i cant force deinstall
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<namelesss> cypherdelic, sudo aptitude remove ?
<LjL> ubuntu_help: i can confirm that my checksum for that package is 0f1ef97d599722d06f4b3340bbd6793a
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: rm the deb file from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: and try again
<namelesss> rocky balboa :)
<ubuntu_help> LjL: great, so you've confirmed it. what does your md4sum.txt say it should be?
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: do not paste program output in the channel
<ubuntu_help> LjL: I meant /md5su.txt
<Gorlist> guess no one knows, I had posted on the forums couple of days ago with no reply :(
<LjL> ubuntu_help: hm, i'm afraid i don't have a CD handy, not to mention a server CD. but if your CD gives that different checksum, there's no reason to doubt it's actually the checksum that's listed on the official CD... so i guess file a bug
<pbureau> Gorlist, have you checked with the openoffice web site forums ?
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Gorlist> well ive not, as its a supplied package with Xubuntu
<Gorlist> and the program works fine
<Gorlist> just the application bar
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: have you tried rming the deb file as i said
<pbureau> Gorlist, yes butnot maintained by ubuntu why I suggested it, could be an internal bug they have a work around for on their web site (justa suggestion)
<cypherdelic> no wait
<aciddrops> im having a prob with java crashing the 32bit firefox in the 64bit ubuntu
<eXistenZ> How can I install xmms2 on ubuntu?
<pbureau> Gorlist, hey are you using a custom theme perhaps ?
<feazzu> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubuntu_help> LjL: ok, i'll assume it is a bug and submit it
<eXistenZ> !xmms2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, it's not in there
<Gorlist> sorry irc froze
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, do you need my output in english?
<pbureau> Gorlist, hey are you using a custom theme perhaps ?
<LjL> ubuntu_help: i don't see a bug already submitted about that. but given that we both have the same checksum for the actual file, and that i really cannot see how your md5sums.txt could get corrupted in such a subtle manner, i'd say it's a bug.
<agliv5> bulmer hi I'm back again... got my hd mounted and am trying to fix 6.06 but there's an error removing scim-gtk2-immodule... do you think you can help out? http://pastebin.co.uk/9935
<Gorlist> this it what OO looks like - http://www.ironfoot.co.uk/OpenOfficeError.jpg
<rowanjl> I can't boot the 6.10 installer, here are my X logs as requested by cypher1|away: http://pastebin.ca/337206
<Gorlist> its all default as far as I know
<agliv5> http://pastebin.co.uk/9935 problems removing a package can anyone help?
<sealence> Does anyone success in compile and install moc2.4.1 on Dapper?
<rowanjl> can tell me how I can make the install CD work, even in text mode...
<pbureau> Gorlist, KDE?
<scoates> it takes a really long time for my laptop to resume from ACPI S3 (suspend to ram). Can someone suggest where I should look to figure out why?
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, there is no havp file in /var/cache/apt/archives, what to do?
<agliv5> I'm trying to fix Ubuntu 6.06 from a LiveCD and am having problems with apt-get remove... anyone feel up to helping?
<aciddrops> what in nice in processes?
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: have you tried the program advice namely 'sudo chown havp /var/run/havp'
<neo_> Hey I want to install Beryl on Ubuntu here...I don't know which one to download though
<Gorlist> no Xubuntu
<neo_> I mean, I have a Nvidia card
<neo_> But I didn't get any specific drivers for it
<neo_> At lest not manually
<deltaray2> Llais, thanks. I just wanted to know which one to download.
<neo_> Should I still get the nVidia Beryl thing?
<neo_> Or what?
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: or 'sudo /etc/init.d/havp stop' ??
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, No Such file or Directory!
<neo_> Anyone up to helping me out with this?
<neo_> Come on, no one can help with this problem?
<scoates> neo_: patience.
<tom47> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<rowanjl> dremon: feel like helping me with this installer stuff? :(
<pbureau> Gorlist, okay so your using KDE, I use gnome... and this is the only app that does that ? if it is I would check openoffice web site for a possible answer ... sorry I cannot help I cannot see where the problem lies, except the video drive being used is "partial incompatible in some way"
<Gorlist> oh well
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, I did! Still the same if i try uninstalling!
<dremon> rowanjl: what's going on?
<Pici> agliv5: AFAIK, you cant remove packages from a permanent install from the livecd
<Gorlist> well i can use gnumeric fine
<sealence> Does anyone success in compile and install moc2.4.1 on Dapper?
<Gorlist> will try over at OO then
<tom47> !beryl > neo_
<aleksanteri> one more time... why the taskbar doesn't respond? tried to restart it, to restart X... :|
<rowanjl> dremon: well, thanks to your suggestion I got to the part where X tries to load, but it fails: http://pastebin.ca/337206
<neo_> Yes, tom?
<cypherdelic> erUSUL, doesnt work any ideas?
<rowanjl> "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<verma> hey people, where are the certificates stored in ubuntu, I was expecting to find them in /usr/share/ssl
<tom47> neo_ you may be better to try #ubuntu-xgl
<erUSUL> cypherdelic: no, i'm out of ideas sorry :( maybe others can be of more help
<agliv5> Pici but I can install them, so why can't I remove them?
<dremon> rowanjl: looks like the monitor is not recognized
<sealence> no one use moc?
<cypherdelic> Cant uninstall Application "havp". Uninstall-Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/
<cypherdelic> please help anyone
<dremon> how do you have it connected?
<rowanjl> dremon: with the old style connector
<tom47> Gorlist: have you tried #xubuntu?
<Pici> agliv5: Let me see if I have this correct.  You've installed something to your perm. install, and are trying to remove it but from the LiveCD environment?
<mindstate> anyone got info on usb digital cam setup to grab photos?
<dremon> did you try changing the resolution _AND_ the color depth to 24 bits?
<j2daosh> once again, the installation failed
<Pici> agliv5: sorry, have a meeting gtg
<MojoWork> any glaring issues updating from dapper to edgy?
<cypherdelic> Cant uninstall Application "havp". Uninstall-Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/, please help!
<rowanjl> dremon: I can't change the X config, only the boot res :/
<agliv5> Pici I had to update glib to 2.12 because of a dependency, but in order for it to work, I first had to remove glib2.0.0
<Gorlist> tom47: will do now
<j2daosh> i get grub 21 errors trying to load to windows, and i cant write "irqpoll" to my menu.lst file in windows because of unknown errors
<dremon> You can still try with alternate install cd (in text mode)
<minimec> MojoWork: I had some problems with flash and the xserver.
<dremon> it has more options anyway, so it is better
<agliv5> Pici after removing glib2.0.0 and installing glib 2.12 ubuntu was all messed up, so now I'm trying to fix it via livecd as others have suggested
<rowanjl> dremon: I've already spent 24 hours to download the normal one :(
<MojoWork> minimec: flash i'm not too worried about. what happened with X?
<cypherdelic> j2daosh, boot from livecd, mount your fs, chown in, configure grub
<cypherdelic> Cant uninstall Application "havp". Uninstall-Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/, please help!
<pbureau> MojoWork, heard some people havingsynpatic pakages issues (the source.list file indicates "dapper" instead of edgy, some people reported having to do the upgrade 2 times to get everthing right... (just aheads up  man)
<rowanjl> there must be some way of making it accept my monitor as a generic one, or something
<minimec> MojoWork: I had to reinstall the mouse and keyboard driver of xorg
<Yancho> i installed proftpd now how can i load it up pls ?
<cypherdelic> cypher1,  eh, you got a highlihght everytime i write, right?
<dremon> I'm not really familiar with installer, sorry... Just had similar problem that was solved by adjusting boot res.
<CyberCod> anyone familiar with "UNCLAIMED" hardware and what that means?
<MojoWork> pbureau: hmm...i hand edited sources.list and did an apt-get dist-upgrade so that should be covered
<MojoWork> minimec: thanks
<agliv5> cypherdelic having similar problems..
<j2daosh> cypherdelic: if only it was that easy
<minimec> MojoWork: ... but I had also a clean update on my laptop. I don't know why.
<pbureau> CyberCod, usually indicatesno drivers installed, what does lspci |grep ethernet say about your card ?
<cypher1> cypherdelic, no
<zyth> Do I need V4L enabled in my xorg config to use a webcam in edgy?
<cypherdelic> agliv5, i know i watched your paste
<rowanjl> dremon: thanks anyhow
<CyberCod> pbureau its a 56k integrated modem
<j2daosh> i dont know what my windows disk should be labels as
<MojoWork> i probably shouldn't be doing this with X running, heh
<j2daosh> not to mention i had to boot with windows disk and overwrite grub and the way to fix it according to the ubuntu forums doesn't seem to work
<CyberCod> so should that be lspci | grep modem?
<habeeb> How can I do this command: mpg123 -w myfile.wav myfile.mp3. For each file in a directory? I want the mp3 and wav to have the same names. Thanks.
<cypherdelic> j2daosh, i got grub error 21 once, and it was because the order of my partitions changed due to gparted action and that solved my problem
<rowanjl> cypher1: I have the logs, and supposedly it can't detect my screen. Is it possible to force it somehow?
<minimec> MojoWork: I don't remember if I did a upgrade with the gui
<agliv5> ok there's no such thing as apt-remove so how do you remove a package that won't go away?
<cypherdelic> j2daosh,  you fixed it with windows overwriting the mbr
<cypherdelic> ?
<cypherdelic> ?
<LjL> agliv5: "sudo apt-get remove package"?
<cypher1> rowanjl, did you paste it @ pastebin
<j2daosh> cypherdelic: mine didn't change due to gparted, mine changes because intel chipset doesn't like my linux
<rowanjl> cypher1: http://pastebin.ca/337206
<pbureau> CyberCod, what exactlk (cut and paste that line please) about your card (chipset)
<CyberCod> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Modem (rev 02)
<LjL> agliv5: "dpkg -r package", or "dpkg --force-something -r package", see the dpkg manpage for what --force options you can use (and read the part where it says they can be dangerous ;)
<cypher1> rowanjl, hold on let me check it
<rowanjl> cypher1: cool
<j2daosh> it doesn't load everything properly into my southbridge (i think that was what i read while researching my problem)
<cypherdelic> Cant uninstall Application "havp". Uninstall-Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/, please help!
<j2daosh> so then ubuntu or any other linux for that mater cant seem to detect my controllers and devices attached properly
<t|om> hi, I installed nvidia glx X11, but it's really slow and glx is on. xinerama is on. http://rafb.net/p/tn2sq755.html
<cypherdelic> j2daosh, so your kernel cant acces the controller?
<j2daosh> apparantly not
<kcinna> hey all
<cypher1> rowanjl, can you please paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf also ?
<cypherdelic> j2daosh,  so try compile new kernel module, but ive no idea about that
<rdz> hello everyone. how can i disable window-redrawinf during window-move
<kcinna> i cant get port forwarding to work for filesharing, i've enabled port forwarding in my router, is there anything else i should do?
<j2daosh> i managed to get the live cd to install by adding the irqpoll option, which fixed my irq issues, but my primary hd is showing up as hdf and my grub thinks its hd0,0
<agliv5> LjL sudo apt-get remove package "x" says it's not installed but sudo-apt get package "y" says package "x" has to be removed and then fails the install of "y" because of an error
<jharr> Is there a channel (an active channel) that I can go to for help with isc bind?
<j2daosh> cypherdelic: i have the fiesty fawn kernel
<rowanjl> cypher1: alright, but I have to reboot and load the installer, is it an absolute must?
<j2daosh> the old dapper and edgy kernels didn't work
<tom47> cypherdelic it won't uninstall because its not installed .... have you explored the ownership of the file it suggested in the original error message
<CyberCod> pbureau   it says 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Modem (rev 02)
<LjL> agliv5: what about "sudo apt-get install x"?
<Gorlist> to solve the problem with OpenOffice in Xubuntu- you have to run:
<cypherdelic> j2daosh, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Gorlist> sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk
<habeeb> How can I do this command: mpg123 -w myfile.wav myfile.mp3. For each file in a directory? I want the mp3 and wav to have the same names. Thanks.
<cypher1> rowanjl, you are seeing this when using livecd ??
<cypherdelic> tom47, i cant find those files
<rowanjl> cypher1: yeah
<bigcx2> habeeb
<t|om> Does anyone help me fix ma xorg.conf? It's slow instead of dri and glx is running. I don't know why it's so slow:(
<bigcx2> have you ever used find before
<agliv5> LjL that seems to be helping :)
<kcinna> !dhcp
<habeeb> bigcx2: ye
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<kcinna> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<habeeb> but i will probably fail piping it bigcx2
<bigcx2> habeeb: are you converting wav's to mp3's
<freezey> how do i make something world readable?
<bigcx2> no
<bigcx2> find has exec
<habeeb> bigcx2: the opposite. mp3s to wavs
<freezey> like how do i make it www-data
<bigcx2> ok
<bigcx2> so something like this
<LjL> agliv5: when you want to remove, install, when you want to install, remove, utnubu ot emoclew :P
<t|om> or could someone with xinerama on dualhead and nvidia chipset paste me his xorg.conf
<bigcx2> find -name .mp3 -type f -exec [command] 
<usr13> trying to install proftpd, but not finding it in current repos
<bigcx2> if you man find and go to the very bottom there's an example of it
<habeeb> Thank you very much bigcx2 !
<freezey> whats the command to make something www-data?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell freezey about permissions | freezey, see the private message from Ubotu
<bigcx2> np
<cypherdelic> tom47, there is no /var/run/havp, there is no /var/cache/apt/archives/havp
<usr13> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<LjL> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<LjL> usr13: enable universe
<agliv5> LjL you seem prety good at this ;) perhaps you could help me fix everything I screwed up?
<rowanjl> cypher1: I guess I'll just have to download the textmode installer. I've been trying to install Ubuntu for the past 6 hours, and its just gone 3:30AM :/
<cypherdelic> Cant uninstall Application "havp". Uninstall-Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/, please help!
* LjL hides away
<wonderwoman> i need printer help
<usr13> After enabling universe .... ?
<mindstate> anyone know how i could get my USB digital cam to work
<pbureau> CyberCod, hang on let me check something
<usr13> restart - refrest - something?
<habeeb> btw bigcx2 there is another problem. The file name. I dont know how to name the converted wav file to match the mp3's name
<CyberCod> pbureau.. kk
<bigcx2> when you do exec in find
<agliv5> I had to update glib to >= 2.5 and, in doing so, removed the standard glib ubuntu package.  Ubuntu didn't like that and now I'm trying to fix it.  Anyone feel up to helping me?
<bigcx2> the symbol {} references the current filename
<habeeb> I see.
<habeeb> so mpg123 -w {}.wav {}.mp3, would do the trick?
<LjL> usr13: "sudo apt-get update" after enabling universe, then install proftpd
<bigcx2> possibly...you might have to use sed or something to strip off the extension in your command
<minimec> cypherdelic: sudo dpkg --force-remove harp ?
<LjL> usr13: make sure you enable universe in edgy-updates and edgy-security also (or the Dapper equivalents if you're using that)
<habeeb> bigcx2: I see. Thank you very much, again.
<cypher1> rowanjl, i guess you can try giving vga option while bootinh
<bigcx2> np
<agliv5> I have a question.  If I install a new version of ubuntu, will my files in /home/ be effected?
<usr13> LjL: yes, thanks
<cypher1> rowanjl, i guess grub menu
<LjL> agliv5: glib or glibc?
<nothlit> agliv5: depends on how you format
<motin_> Morning! Can I install multiple locales without necessarily using them as main languages? I need my webserver to be able to display time and dates in different locales.
<nothlit> agliv5: but by default, yes
<bigcx2> agliv5: do you mean an upgrade?
<agliv5> nothlit please explain
<rowanjl> cypher1: I can't focus on this anymore (3:30am), the alternate cd is downloading. thanks for the help
<nothlit> agliv5: the best thing is if /home was on a seperate partition
<bigcx2> err...dist-upgrade?
<cypher1> rowanjl, ok
<rowanjl> night
<pbureau> CyberCod, try sudo alsaconf  from a terminal window what does it do ?
<agliv5> bigcx2 I mean currently 6.06 want 6.10
<cypher1> rowanjl, GN
<Vuen> hey guys, every time i launch kontact it launches the stupid korganizer system tray icon
<Vuen> how do i get rid of it?
<bigcx2> yea if you just change your sources.list and do a dist-upgrade it won't touch your home dir
<Vigo> My BIOS or something is messed up, when I look at D: I do not see Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft on windows startup, I lost the boot select, would re-install repair it or goof up the boot.ini?
<agliv5> nothlit how do I view my partitions?
<chrismhampson> does anyone know how to delete beagled firefox data?
<agliv5> it's been a while since I messed with fstab
<nothlit> agliv5: you can use fdisk/cfdisk for command line utilities, or use gparted
<nothlit> !gparted | agliv5
<ubotu> agliv5: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<aleksanteri> :( i want at least my taskbar back
<pumpkinhead> hello. where can i specify the default application to open, say, a .jpg file?
<minimec> cypherdelic: Still here?
<habeeb> bigcx2: $ find -name .mp3 -type f -exec mpg123 -w {}.wav {}.mp3;
<habeeb> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<sealence> sudo fdisk -l
<LjL> habeeb: try a \ before the ;
<LjL> habeeb: can never remember the right syntax for that
<rpog> hi, i am using xubuntu, and wanted to directly access my windows shared folders ( it's the host O.S.) but the ubuntu guide doesnt work in this case. Is there a simple how-to for this?
<agliv5> nothlit gparted terminated glib option error
<wonderwoman> does anybody know why when i install kubuntu wine does not open kdisk does not open limewire does not open
<Kira> I know there is a guide about installing Ubuntu on an Intel-based Mac, but what if I have already installed Bootcamp and Windows? I would like avoid reinstalling Windows and Mac OS X, if possible. :S
<wonderwoman> any1?
<minimec> pumpkinhead: properties of the file in thunar or nautilus
<pumpkinhead> mimimec: doh! ty :)
<minimec> ;)
<foxure> Hello. Anyone knows a terminal program that handles camera output? Need to save pictures and streams from my Trust Spacecam
<habeeb> What ";" LjL ?
<minimec> foxure: mplayer?
<TheInfinity> pictures: camstream
<bigcx2> habeeb: i remember having to use backslashes \ to escape some stuff from shell
<TheInfinity> videos: mplayer
<Vigo_> pumpkinhead: You can set Gimp as your default viewer.
<bigcx2> that may or may not help
<LjL> habeeb: the only one there is in that command :P the one after ".mp3", at the end
<mindstate> i believe my digital cam is being recognized as a mass storage device but no /dev/sd* exists in my /etc/fstab any help?
<HymnToLife> mindstate, add one, then
<minimec> Vigo_: Gimp is not a viewer!
<HymnToLife> or mount the device yourself
<cypherdelic> mindstate, yes
<nothlit> agliv5: try using cfdisk then to take a look
<foxure> minimec:  Maybe. But i can't play /dev/video1. So im stuck there
<rpog> if ubuntu is so great, why is this channel pratically about helping... must be very hard to use it
<Vigo_> minimec: Yes, Gimp is tyhe defauilt image viewer in Ubuntu
<cstextiles> Is there any apt tool for windows which will download all the neccessary dependencies and that package so that it can be transferred to Ubuntu PC Later on?
<mindstate> HymnToLife, ok thanks i will try
<cypherdelic> minimec, , yes (sry mindstate )
<Vigo_> *the
<HymnToLife> hi Seveas :)
<minimec> Vigo_: gthumb is a viewer. small... fast...
<pumpkinhead> rpog: geesh, ppl have plenty of probs with other OSes, there just aren't ppl willing to help :(
<cypherdelic> minimec, any idea about my problem?
<habeeb> LjL: genius... That didnt bring out errors but it just returned me to the command prompt:  find -name .mp3 -type f -exec mpg123 -w {}.wav {}.mp3 \;
<cypherdelic> Cant uninstall Application "havp". Uninstall-Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3838/, please help!
<habeeb> hasd@asdw: ~/sad$
<Ace2016> What is  /sbin/dhclient3  i've never come across it before
<wonderwoman> does anybody know why when i install kubuntu wine does not open kdisk does not open limewire does not open
<rpog> pumpkinhead: yeah, i guess you're right
<bigcx2> habeeb: you could also try xargs
<LjL> habeeb: i think you need  -name "*.mp3"   rather than -name .mp3
<minimec> cypherdelic: sudo aptitude --force-remove harp or sudo dpkg --force-remove ...
<cypherdelic> minimec, but its HAVP
<tom47> cypherdelic have you tried the suggesion here?  >>> http://havp.hege.li/forum/viewtopic.php?t=186
<Vigo_> minimet: Oh ok, just a viewer. I was makeing IrfanView into a package before my sys crashed, was not Ubuntu or Win crash, power surge :-(
<bigcx2> find .  -name .svn -type d -print | xargs mpg123...
<bigcx2> whoops
<foxure> minimec: I get "Cannot seek backward in linear streams"  "Seek failed" if thats for any help..
<bigcx2> find .  -name .mp3 -type f -print | xargs mpg123...
<ladykeiden> hi all. today my hard drive died. gotta reinstall at least a minimal system to get bact to work. i am getting a new laptop monday but got work to do this weekend that cant wait. can i safely move my hard drive to the new laptop and expect it to boot properly is i don't install any drivers other that for my wifi, knowing i will need to fix my wifi on the new laptop?
<eXistenZ> How can I install xmms2 on edgy?
<habeeb> Seems like it worked LjL
<LjL> bigcx2: still, no matter whether xargs is used or not, are we sure "-name .mp3" would work? that isn't my reading of "man find"
<minimec> cypherdelic: I thought you wanted to remove this package. I saw the pastebin
<habeeb> Thanks LjL
<noneee> hello, how can I disable the tooltips?
<bigcx2> LjL: i used it yesterday on .svn
<Humza> I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from a "desktop cd". but about 1min after selecting "start or install ubuntu" in the graphical interface, the screen freezes and nothing happens. what's wrong? thanks.
<bigcx2> and it worked
<Lionheart> Thanks for the help earlier, getting used to this OS and it's awesome! Bye bye
<minimec> foxure: sorry... I don't know a lot about mplayer. I use ist sometimes with my tvcard.
<LjL> bigcx2, with -name "*.mp3" it will work, but i don't see how it can work with -name .mp3
<LjL> bigcx2: -name requires a full-filename match
<gu014> whats the command to determine my exact cpu?
<LjL> bigcx2: well, full filename without the path that is
<bigcx2> oh nm i see what you're saying
<LjL> gu014: cat /proc/cpuinfo will hopefully do
<bigcx2> yea
<bigcx2> tru story
<minimec> foxure: you can save a /dev/video stream to your harddisk.
<apokryphos> gu014: also hwinfo --cpu
<bigcx2> .svn was my full-filename match
<CyberCod> pbureau sorry kid emergency... one moment
<haxality> hello, I'm having a problem with my modem, and was wondering if anyone had had similar experience
<foxure> minimec: okey.. thanks anyway
<haxality> it's an AC'97 modem
<Vigo_> I forgot how to set up the Select OS at boot, will Grub loader do that? or do I need to do it in command line win?
<ShadowX> sup peeps
<CyberCod> pbureau command not found
<cypherdelic> minimec, sudo aptidue --force-remove havp doesnt work
<LjL> bigcx2: ah, that's different. note also that the quotations marks actually are needed when using * in -name, since otherwise they get interpreted by the shell, which is not what one wants
<cstextiles> Humza: Just press Alt+F1 or Alt+F4 to view the messages from the debug console
<usr13> Is there a firewall by default on Ubuntu 6.10?
<gu014> apokryphos,LjL, thank you
<usr13> Is there a GUI interface for said firewall?
<minimec> cypherdelic: Did you try to reinstall it?
<bigcx2> indeed
<pbureau> CyberCod, then the alsa mixer package is not installed, run synaptic and install it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell usr13 about firewall | usr13, see the private message from Ubotu
<haxality> usr13: sudo aptitude install firestarter
<cypherdelic> dpkg: unbekannte force/refuse-Option remove
<bigcx2> Vigo_: yes grub will do that
<haxality> usr13: that's the GUI for it
<CyberCod> pbureau ok
<haxality> usr13: well, one of many
<cypherdelic> minimec, ill try
<Vigo_> bigcx2: Thank you
<rpog> does anyone know how to access windows shared folders from xubuntu, not ubuntu ?
<rpog> smb://<ip> doesnt work
<Vigo_> Off to make this box FUN again. wheeeee
<bigcx2> rpog: your window manager choice is independent of how you access the folders
<agliv5> nothlit cfdisk says fatal error: cannot open disk drive
<Vigo_> I thank you all for the help.
<Humza> cstextiles: thanks. I'll try that
<Shaffox> i'm thinking about going to linux, why do you guys recommend ubuntu?
<nothlit> agliv5: you do know you can't partition a live filesystem right?
<apokryphos> Shaffox: http://ubuntu.com
<Vigo_> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cypherdelic> minimec, tom47: after mkdir the /var/run/havp and then reinstalling. it worked, thanks guys
<nothlit> Shaffox: great big community, tons of users, and debian base
<bigcx2> Shaffox: if you look, there is 992 people in this chatroom
<rpog> bigcx2: if i instaled the window manager after ubuntu i would accept the answer, i suppose packages are missing
<tom47> rpog maybe you could try #xubuntu???
<rdz> Shaffox, because it is the easiest and best working linux i know
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Vigo_> Did that help?
<rpog> tom47:  i tried /j xubuntu  said there wasnt any
<LjL> rpog: /j #xubuntu
<tom47> rpog /join #xubuntu
<rpog> :S ... other irc clients didnt do that lol..
<agliv5> nothlit that's why it took me so long to respond.... I had to restart my broken 6.06 istall to run cfdisk
<Shaffox> i want to try it first in vmware, downloading the iso
<rpog> ok thx
<agliv5> nothlit and fdisk -l isn't showing anything which is starting to freak me out...
<LjL> rpog, channel names start with # almost universally. if some clients add a # automatically if you forget it, well, that might be, but it's definitely not the norm
<bigcx2> Shaffox: why not just run the live mode
<nothlit> agliv5: the livecd has gparted on it, and psychocats.net has a great tutorial about how to move your data to a home partition
<rpog> LjL: i understand that, but i assumed it was the norm, everyone single one i tried did that
<variant> anyone know a good program for finding and moving/tagging duplicate photos in a directory containing about 8,000 photos ?
<Shaffox> how would i do that :s burn it on a cd, but my pc has some problems with starting from a cd :s
<jesper> Hi. What is the current limitations of running and amd64 desktop system? Flash, Java, restricted-codecs?
<variant> jesper: some programs wont work unless you use a 32bit chroot
<LjL> !findimagedupes | variant
<ubotu> findimagedupes: Finds visually similar or duplicate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-7 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 88 kB
<variant> LjL: excellent, thanks
<bigcx2> Shaffox: yes burn it onto a cd, and then at your bios menu select cdrom as the primary boot device
<variant> LjL: is it a gui or command line? (would be nice to double check it's output
<agliv5> nothlit so reboot live and run gparted?
<Shaffox> my primary cd-reader is broken :s
<variant> jesper: for example, wine, flash, win32codecs
<LjL> variant: command line i'm afraid. but most probably better than simple generic "find duplicates" programs, even though there's GUIs for those, since it deals with different resolution images, etc
<bigcx2> ah
<LjL> variant: and different formats of course
<Shaffox> but, when i put ubuntu in stead of windows, how would i do that
<Shaffox> would al my files be lost ?
<variant> LjL: cool, I will give it a shot. There is a patch in the works for f-spot to add that feature
<CyberCod> pbureau there's tons of alsa stuff in there.. any specific package in mind?
<bigcx2> Shaffox: what do you mean
<bigcx2> in vmware?
<Shaffox> no, in real
<variant> Shaffox: you can dual boot, windows and ubuntu will be on differnet partitions
<nothlit> agliv5: your main aim is to do a NEW installation while preserving your /home data?
<pbureau> CyberCod, look for.. hang on
<variant> Shaffox: you can share files between the two in a number of different ways
<cstextiles> f i can find a way by which after mentioning metapackages I need to download only the Packages that may not be installed depending on the metapackages ment9ioned then it will mean lower files to be downlaoded? I actually had a site http://ljl.byethost14.com/apt but now it doesn't works
<variant> Shaffox: and you choose which to load when you turn on the computer from a menu
<LjL> !gnuift | variant, you could also have a look at this, though i never could quite get it to work (not that i've tried very hard). this has a KDE interface called kmrml, it's very likely there's some GNOME interface as well, maybe f-spot itself - but it's more geared towards finding images in general, than finding *duplicates*
<ubotu> gnuift: GNU Image Finding Tool - index and search images by content. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.14-6.2 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 264 kB
<bigcx2> you could dual boot check out the windows installer for ubuntu
<pbureau> CyberCod, let me start mine up
<Shaffox> and how do i put ubuntu on the other disk partition ?
<variant> LjL: thanks mate
<maankar> hi guys
<bigcx2> the installer will walk you through it
<variant> Shaffox: just install windows first then install ubuntu, it has options in the installer that will let you choose where to install it
<bigcx2> you need the windows installer
<LjL> cstextiles: that's my site, and yes, it's unfortunately down... i could use it locally for you perhaps, what do you need?
<bigcx2> right
<D3LUX> Hello guys.. i need link to installition guide that let me install the os and stay also the win xp
<cypherdelic> mom id like to thank you
<cypherdelic> i love you
<grimboy> D3LUX, psychocats
<Shaffox> ah, that's good
<grimboy> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<grimboy> D3LUX, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<BrendanM> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get a USB hard drive working, when I plug it in, I see under "dmesg | tail"   "usb 1-1.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 17"  where would I go about finding the drive in /dev/ to mount it?
<D3LUX> grimboy, Thank you. :P
<bigcx2> BrendanM: it should already be mounted
<bigcx2> try /media/usbdisk
<bigcx2> or your desktop
<BrendanM> it didn't automount
<agliv5> nothlit seeing as how I really messed up 6.06, I would like to get a clean install of 6.10 and perserve my /home data yes :)
<bigcx2> oh
<bigcx2> probably /dev/sda1
<BrendanM> the file system is likely corrupted on the drive
<BrendanM> it's not a flash drive
<nox-Hand> Hey
<drkm> how come I upload a file from console (e.g. using ftp) to my website but see the progress of it as FTP doesn't seem to show it ?
<bigcx2> hm
<BrendanM> it's actually a Dell Digital Jukebox. My friend dropped it and asked me to try to recover files off it
<anAngel> Hello Beagle inst indexing any of the crawl files any help?
<nothlit> agliv5: yes, then boot the livecd and gparted and follow the tutorial (remember pyschocats.net)
<pbureau> CyberCod,  install : alsa-base , alsa-utils , gstreamer0-10-alsa , libasound2 , linux-sound-base
<CyberCod> ok
<LjL> cstextiles: oh, wait, it's not *as* down as it used to be these days, perhaps i can put it back online now, let me see
<nox-Hand> Anyone know how to install ONLY XFCE, not all the applications?
<Vigo> I am gonna try the partition swap drive, maybe it will work. ;-)
<bigcx2> i'm not sure how to map address to devfs
<Vigo> Thank you
<bigcx2> addresses*
<BrendanM> what does the " uhci_hcd and address 17" mean?
<cstextiles> LjL,thanks
<cstextiles> LjL, Are you putting it online now
<cstextiles> ?
<CyberCod> pbureau all of those are already installed
<bigcx2> just the kernel's way of knowing where to access it
<drkm> how come I upload a file from console (e.g. using ftp) to my website but see the progress of it as FTP doesn't seem to show it ?
<anAngel> Hello Beagle inst indexing any of the crawl files any help?
<agliv5> nothlit I've found pyschocats.net but I haven't found the tutorial you're talking about...
<pbureau> CyberCod, really... humm.
<CyberCod> are you sure of the spelling of alsaconf?
<_Freedom0_> !seen eisen
<LjL> cstextiles: i don't know, i have to see if i *can*. the web provider was down, and it's still not quite entirely worked... i don't seem to be able to upload yet
<ubotu> I last saw eisen (n=eisen@xdsl-81-173-149-186.netcologne.de) 3h 14m 21s ago, quiting: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<BrendanM> Ok, so if the kernel knows how to access it, how do I figure out how to get at it?
<newbie> help compiling
<bigcx2> BrendanM: You can pick up the user-level USB drivers from http://libnjb.sourceforge.net/
<bigcx2> For a GUI interface, you can use http://www.ritter.demon.co.uk/index.html#gnomedap
<agliv5> nothlit I think I found it now... talking about the backup ubuntu guide?
<cstextiles> LjL, can you make that site permanent ?
<LjL> cstextiles, can you hear me? the web provider IS DOWN! it would *be* permanent if it weren't :P
<Humza> hi. my problem should be common. when trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from a desktop cd, the screen freezes after about 1min (and alt+f1 or alt+f4 doesn't work). what's wrong? thanks!
<nothlit> agliv5: Beyond The Basics: Make a /home partition http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<pbureau> CyberCod, if you go to system - administration - sound  can you see your card ?
<instabin> I installed my system from the cd but grub failed to install. can some one tell me how to install grub
<LjL> cstextiles: anyway, sorry, my account is still blocked. can't touch the site yet
<BrendanM> I'd rather just mount it as a drive
<CyberCod> yeah, the sound is fine, its the AC 97 modem thats defunct
<ir2> hi guys
<seww> need help with beryl. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3845/ after sudo apt-get install beryl
<bigcx2> actually libnjb is packaged
<bigcx2> install that
<ir2> how can i increase my wireless card power ?
<instabin> seww: join #ubuntu-xgl
<cstextiles> LjL, do u have that script with u?
<bigcx2> libnjb5
<ir2> ?
<CyberCod> I'm using a wireless card on it now, but once the PC goes back to its owner, they're gonna be usin dialup
<bigcx2> njbtools
<BigMonkey_> Hello, using Dapper here
<seww> instabin k
<LjL> cstextiles: yes, i don't have mysql and some of the stuff that it needs to run set up, though
<Llais> ok folks, can someone explain to me why clicking install from the 6.10 desktop CD does absolutely nothing?
<newbie> hello help please compiling
<instabin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BrendanM> I already have libusb installed
<bigcx2> not libusb
<ir2> any one know how i can change my wireless power ?
<bigcx2> libnjb5
<dauoalagio> hello everyone
<ir2> and also gui wireless ?
<bigcx2> and njbtools
<BigMonkey_> Hello, using Dapper here, want to delete a CalDAV calendar in the Calendar view in Evolution.  Right-click -> Delete does nothing.  I want to remove it entirely.  Help?
<cstextiles> LjL, ok got it
<BrendanM> GUI wireless you want either Wifi Radar
<BrendanM> or NetworkManager
<agliv5> nothlit thanks for your help and I'll get back if I'm having trouble ;)
<ir2> Wifi radar brendam
<LjL> cstextiles: if you want the script itself, i can put that online
<BrendanM> what about it ir2? It's a GUI to manage your wireless
<ir2> brendam do you know how i can change my power for wireless card ?
<BrendanM> what do you mean power?
<BrendanM> Like turn the card on or off?
<ir2> no the signal i mean
<tdn> My sound is not working. I have tried all combinations of the output plugs. I have tried different speakers/headphones. But there is no sound. What can be wrong? This is my sound card: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<LjL> cstextiles: here's script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3847/
<pbureau> CyberCod, sorry mind got confused..lol...
<ir2> is there any way we can boast our power cause this laptop when using windows np with the signal
<jesper> variant: Is it possible to setup that chroot transparently to the users of the system..
<pbureau> CyberCod, I meant system - admin - networking
<newbie> used sudo make and now no package
<newbie> help
<n2diy_> I'm new to IM, I just registered a Jabber account, is my IM address no my-user-name@jabber.org?
<Data_> tdn try to recompile alsa
<Llais> ok, if noone knows why the installer isn't working can you at least direct me to someone who does?  I've triple checked the cd, the system is above minimun spec and yet I double click install, or try to run it from the system->administration menu and get nothing
<tdn> Data_, recompile?
<Humza> hi. my problem should be easy. when trying to install ubuntu 6.10 from a desktop cd, the screen freezes after about 1min (and alt+f1 or alt+f4 doesn't work). what's wrong? thanks!
<nox-Hand> Anyone know how to install ONLY XFCE, not all the applications?
<tdn> Data_, should I compile ALSA myself?
<Data_> yes from sources
<CyberCod> pbureau it has ppp configuration but when I set the device it says device not found
<guaifi> hola
<tdn> Data_, well... Why do I have to compile it myself? I have never needed to do that before.
<newbie> help im trying to compile and it isnt working
<Data_> it's just a suggestion tdn I had to do it for mine
<CyberCod> it cannot autodetect it, and when I select one of the available choices, and try to activate it gives an error message
<Llais> wow, so essentially what I'm getting out of all of this is that Ubuntu may not be the distro I'm looking for
<cypherdelic> Llais, why not?
<Llais> Well, if the folks at ubuntu can't get an installer to work right, or even start for that matter, why would I trust them to get the rest of the OS working properly?
<erUSUL> Llais: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Llais> the ONLY solution I've seen either here or the forums (now that they're back up anyway) for install doing nothing is Oh, go get the alternate CD
<pbureau> CyberCod, look at the msg I sent you
<pbureau> CyberCod, in private message
<Llais> the bloody installer isn't even throwing an error
<Llais> the laptop exceeds all the minimum specs required, and yet nothing
<amonkey_> nick amonkey
<robdeman> hi folks... what is a good PHP editor for Linux?
<Llais> geez, I can't even get a frickin terminal to run off the PoS live cd
<Azul> robdeman: vi
<amonkey> anyone know how to get otr working with gaimbeta6?i was hoping for a deb cuz im havin trouble compiling it. a deb for beta5 would also prolly work.
<segfault> Llais, why not take the advice u have gotten and get the alt install cd
<Instabin> !grub
<n2diy_> I'm new to IM, I just registered a Jabber account, is my IM address no my-user-name@jabber.org?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azul> yeah, it sucks that you can't run without x in the installer
<variant> anyone set up raided usb disks?
<robdeman> Azul: that vi joke is getting old now
<cstextile1> LjL: thanks for the script
<cstextile1> LjL: do you have the database?
<Azul> robdeman: slackware is old too, but it works
<bigz> Azul?
<bigz> where do i know your nick from?
<Llais> segfault: because if they advertise a minimum system spec, the frickin install should work on anything that meets or exceeds that spec.  It's not like I'm trying to run it on a sparc or a 286
<segfault> Llais, im not going to argue with u about it, u have been given a solution and sounds like u havent even tried it
<robdeman> Azul: yup. not to say that it's the best solution in 2007
<ladykeiden> Llais: a laptop is a strange bird with lotsa fancy hardware. mfgr's are always doing their own thing and breaking what works for most stuff. My guess is that your lappy has a gpu config that the installer doesnt understand. the worst part is that i bet u are not able to access anything in the bios that may help you past this... another lappy mfgr trick.
<ir2> crapppp
<ir2> this laptop kinnda old
<ir2> man
<LjL> cstextile1: no, only on the server which i can't access... the database can be generated from the "Packages" lists in repositories by the script itself, though - except you still need the schema (but it should be guessable from the queries that the script does)
<sp|urr> whats the best way to restrict the bandwidth on an interface on edgy?
<Azul> bigz: i don't know
<LjL> cstextile1: you can probably get those Packages list from my site, but then they're the same as the ones you find on archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Azul> bigz: i took it from a video game called final fantasy 7
<sp|urr> that is. to limit the bandwidth to, for example 2Mbps while it can go up to 10Mbps
<Llais> I'm currently downloading the alt-install, I was just kinda hoping there was some kind of trick or workaround so I don't have to wait another 3 hours for the image to come down
<dauoalagio> hello, i get this error whenever i try to start ubuntu 6.10 http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2nq5bw6
<BigMonkey_> Trying to delete a CalDAV calendar in the Calendar view in Evolution, having no luck.  Am I in the right place to ask about this?
<ladykeiden> Llais: it does bite. what kinda lappy is it?
<Azul> yeah, it sucks to have a separate text install cd
<erUSUL> Llais: have you come here to do something about your problem or only to complain? if it is the former try launching the instaler from a terminal and see if it spits some error
<Azul> i don't think it's that hard to have both on one
<fatbrain> Hello, anyone that has gotten LVM to work with 6.10? (2.6.17-10 krnel)
<ladykeiden> have u done any research on potential problems and solution with linux on that lappy?
<bigz> Azul: maybe another server..
<newbie> llais it took me 39 hours
<Azul> bigz: it could be anywhere.. it's packed in here
<priboy_> haha
<iMag> Anyone might know why line in wouldn't be working? volume setting is up. works fine within windows
<Llais> ladykeiden: It's a toshiba Satellite A40.  erUSUL: I can't get a terminal to work.  And I just said I'm downloading the alt-install.  I've been at this for a day and a half already, and I was going to attempt to use ubuntu to pitch linux to the company I'm the net admin for.  I had attempted to hook them with gentoo (the distro I'm familiar with) but they said it was too complex.  So Ubuntu is supposed to be the easiest to set up and use 
<Llais> I've got a set of the LTS disks coming in the mail, so hopefully I can use them to demonstrate the ease of install, but for now I'll use the alt-install disks to get a demo up and running
<_Freedom0_> hello ,i wnat someone can help me with  totoiseCvS please?
<alex777> I'm having a problem with my Intel ICH5 sata controller
<Creedence> hey guys, quick question. I installed the network-manager-gnome to use WPA but the old icon for network connections stays. Any easy way to remove it?
<alex777> ubuntu sees the controller, but doesn't see the drive connected to it
<ladykeiden> Llais: have u done any research on potential problems and solution with linux on that lappy?
<NaPsTeR> im having trouble installing bluelink
<NaPsTeR> the make command doesnt work
<NaPsTeR> wat do i do?
<_Freedom0_> LjL
<ladykeiden> Llais: have u done any research on potential problems and solution with linux on that lappy?
<segfault> NaPsTeR, install buidl-essentials pkg
<Llais> ladykeiden: I've looked into it, I've had gentoo running on the laptop for about 2 years now, without a hitch
<ladykeiden> Llais: any research on you lappy and linux?
<erUSUL> Llais: so Apps>Accesories>Terminal does not work? not even Alt+F3 (or Alt+F2) ?
<Llais> nope
<Llais> none of it
<Yancho> guys what group and username should i put in proftpd ? nobody and nobody ain't working
<newbie> where can i get a complete list of terminal comands???
<erUSUL> !cli > newbie
<Llais> lol, it all depends on what you've got installed newbie
<distro-tester> hello all
<newbie> ok im trying to compile a package i used sudo make it did alot but no package
<Dregin> I had problems with a 5-button intellimouse where the side buttons werent being recognized. In getting a fix for them (editing xorg.conf) "buttons "7"". am I right in thinking that this means Im making ubuntu think the mouse has 7 buttons, because left click isnt working for me in cedega based games....
<derxob> newbie: hit [tab] [tab]  on console
<alex777> so, ICH5 sata controller problem, waiting :)
<ladykeiden> Llais: the first thing i did was search for problems with my lappy on linux, and found solution...then installed. U being a net admin, are smarter than that.
<newbie> tab tab ???
<derxob> newbie: yes.
<derxob> newbie: tab, twice.
<Dregin> sorry, should have said one of the lines I added was "button "7"".
<derxob> newbie: then hit Y
<erUSUL> !build | newbie
<ubotu> newbie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<newbie> sudo make tab tab
<Llais> ladykeiden: I've checked into any problems with running nix on this laptop, I had Gentoo (another linux distro) running perfectly fine on it for 2 years
<derxob> newbie: no.
<stoone> http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/ :)
<derxob> newbie: for a list of commands. tab, twice.
<newbie> cool it will give the comands?
<priboy> could anybody tell me how to change the default runlevel, my ubuntu has no /etc/inittab
<distro-tester> hi all
<derxob> newbie: see above "Compiling from source"
<iMag> whom might I talk about getting a ban removed? I cannot connect from residence at my school due to the ip being banned
<derxob> newbie: all I'm telling you is how to see a list of all commands.
<derxob> iMag: banned from this channel or banned from the entire network?
<ladykeiden> Liais: so may have found a problem with the Ubuntu installer...now will you be part of the solution and help our community along?
<erUSUL> newbie: so you do not are familiar with coman line but are compiling from source....
<Llais> ladykeiden: that is was the whole open source concept is all about.
<ir2> hi guyshihi guys
<ladykeiden> Llais: yes it is. please make sure you document your solution well so othere can save money on tylenol....lol
<ir2> guys i got this error
<ir2> when i apt-get update
<ir2> W: GPG error: http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<_Freedom0_> i need few sources on my ubuntu but as im newbie  and i vent a connextion i have to run TortoiseCVS so i didnt know how that work because each time asks me for a passwd?
<ir2> in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Llais> ladykeiden: that is provided I can even track down what the source of the problem is
<ir2> there is no sg.archive.ubuntu.com how do i remove it ?
<paitart> hi. pls help me. i'm looking for a video converter to use on ubuntu LTS. any ideas?
<ryanakca> where can I get an image for a boot floppy to boot the server install cd?
<iMag> derxob: from the channel
<dauoalagio> hello i get this error when i start ubuntu, any ideas? http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2nq5bw6
<alex777> so, ICH5 sata controller problem
<_Freedom0_> i need few sources on my ubuntu but as im newbie  and i vent a connextion i have to run TortoiseCVS so i didnt know how that work because each time asks me for a passwd?
<instabin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<derxob> iMag: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<iMag> derxob: thx
<n2diy_> I'm new to IM, I just registered a Jabber account, is my IM address now my-user-name@jabber.org?
<infu> hello
<derxob> n2diy_: I believe you are correct.
<ryanakca> where can I get an image for a boot floppy to boot the server install cd?
<n2diy_> derxob: tnxs.
<Shaffox> what's the best program to burn the iso file ? you recommend something?
<Azul> burning iso files isn't a big issue
<Humza> hello. trying to install ubuntu 6.10 with the desktop cd. about 1min after pressing "start or install ubuntu" the screen freezes and nothing works. what's wrong? thanks.
<Azul> it's burning audio cds that i find difficult
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Azul> i use gnome baker
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Azul> Humza: just get the alternate install cd
<derxob> I use K3b for iso, dvd, audio - works fine for me
<Azul> the desktop install is so not good
<kb3> pity mepis has such a small comunity it's really the best distro ever 1 whit ubuntu
<Humza> Azul: to install with the command line?
<Llais> Humza: there appears to be some sort of issue with the graphical installer on some systems, use the alternate CD, some of us are going to attempt to track down the issue
<Azul> you can use k3b if you're not allergic to k stuff
<Azul> Humza: yes
<Humza> ok
<Humza> thanks
<jcz`> kb3, wats so good about mepis anyway?
<derxob> Azul: true, but K (when set up properly, avoiding bloat) > G imo - esp. when it comes to a "work desktop"
<piranesi> hey, can anyone tell me how I can move the display position? I have the ubuntu display moved some pixel right more than windows
<spinster> !connection adsl
<spinster> hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection adsl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladykeiden> Llais: I googled your lappy and linux and see there may be issues with toshibas ACPI. It will work, but you have more work to do that most. Send a thank you note to toshiba. heres the google url I used - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=zT2&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=toshiba+satellite+a40+linux&spell=1
<spinster> !ubuntu connect adsl
<spinster> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Crescendo> What are the options for setting up a grid server running Ubuntu?
<jcz`> kb3, have u tried miros yet ?
<kb3> every thuing jcz it's easy complite just see linux desktop
<Azul> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kb3> no btw butmepis is over all for me and ubuntu as comunity
<GNUtoo> is there a way to bootstrap ubuntu?
<Llais> ladykeiden: thanks, though from what I can see there, it's gonna take less work than getting gentoo set up on it, or any OS on my old vaio
<priboy_> whois
<Khem> what is better gnomebaker or K3b
<Pici> !best | Khem
<ubotu> Khem: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ryanakca> where can I get an image for a boot floppy to boot the server install cd?
<syzygyBSD> any tips for debugging why Ubuntu won't boot from CD on a athlon 64bit 2800, I have tried both the 64 edition then the 32 bit LTS version both fail at the same point
<ryanakca> Khem: I personnally like K3B... haven't use gnomebaker though
<Khem> ubotu: thank you I have used K3b in past and is ok but I wanna give gnomebaker a chance
<Khem> ryanakca: me too will try now
<ryanakca> Khem: try both out, and then select the one you like bbest
<Khem> yep
<ryanakca> Khem: btw, ubotu is a bot ( a type of program that outputs messages on IRC )
<ryanakca> :)
<Khem> ryanakca: haha man I am talking to robots
<ryanakca> Khem: lol
<Azul> !bootstarp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstarp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azul> !bootstrap
<dyrne> Khem: hes not much on conversation since they wont let us train him directly anymore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladykeiden> Llais: ah yes...viao-the m$ of lappy's doing their own thing and making everyone else swallow it down!
<freejack> Anyone know if there is a fix to the Monitor & Display power saving settings? (it defaults to 5 hours and sometimes 2 hours)
<pbureau> freejack,  using gnome ?
<freejack> kde
<fatbrain> is there something wrong with the lvm2 package on the repositories?
<Azul> how can i change the screen saver settings?
<dauoalagio> i get an error when i try to start the gnome daemon
<Pici> Azul: You can't
<Azul> Pici: what the f?
<Crescendo> What are the options for setting up a cluster server running Ubuntu?
<Enselic`> Azul: System -> Settings -> Screensaver?
<dyrne> Azul: if youre using the gnome-screensaver i dont know(im sure its in one of the menus). the xscreensaver command would be like 'xscreensaver-demo'
<IcemanV9> Azul: system > pref > screensaver
<Azul> Enselic`: that allows me to change the screen saver, not the settings for a particular screen saver
<Yancho> i removed the clock from the taskbar is it possible that i get it back pls?
<Azul> there is no settings button whatsoever
<rhenus> hi
<priboy> hi
<rhenus> some german here?
<Enselic`> Yancho: righclick and pick Add to panel
<Pici> !de | rhenus
<ubotu> rhenus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<IcemanV9> !de | rhenus
<Jazzman101> rhenus: jo
<Azul> Yancho: right click > add to panel;
<Yancho> Enselic` where can i find the clock but ?
<rhenus> hi
<rhenus> habe mir ubuntu installiert
<rhenus> besser als suse muss ich sagen
<Azul> Yancho: open your eyes
<Enselic`> Azul: oh, sorry don't know
<Pici> !de > rhenus
<Azul> what langauge is that
<rhenus> !de
<Azul> Enselic`: thanks ma man
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Enselic`> Azul: never changes settings (don't know if its possible)
<Pici> Azul: gnome-screensaver doesnt let you change the settings
<Enselic`> Yancho: it's called Clock
<paitart> hi. pls help me. i'm looking for a video converter to use on ubuntu LTS. any ideas?
<Enselic`> paitart: ffmpeg?
<ladykeiden> i'm installing ubuntu on a drive that is already partitioned. the / and /home partitions are reiserfs, and the installer says "no root file system" when I hit forward in the prepare mount points page, even though i have a 55gb reiserfs partition set as the / mount point. what do i do?
<Yancho> oki Enselic` . .. and have a clue where it would be saved pls ?
<Pici> paitart: menconder?
<Jazzman101> avidemux
<Pici> paitart: er mencoder I believe
<_tarzan_> any other comand for display cpu speed besides  cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<Enselic`> Yancho: I use swedish, so I cant give you the right name
<teitunge> why would you need that _tarzan_ ?
<Enselic`> Yancho: but it should be there
<Enselic`> Yancho: did you really look through all?
<ladykeiden> also, i am only telling the installer to format the swap partition
<Enselic`> Yancho: look for Clock under Accesories
<Yancho> it was in my taskbar but mistakenly i removed it
<Yancho> ok lemme check
<_tarzan_> teitunge: it shows a third of the cpu speed  > cpu MHz         : 599.586
<teitunge> core duo cpu?
<Enselic`> Yancho: have you rightclicked and picked "Add to panel"?
<Enselic`> rightclick on a panel
<teitunge> laptop _tarzan_ ?
<nozey> can someone help to create a local repository? im having some problems
<Enselic`> nozey: with svn?
<paitart> Pici: how do i get mencoder
<_tarzan_> teitunge:yes
<Enselic`> paitart: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<nozey> nop ... for apt. a simple one. i followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal?action=show&redirect=PersonalRepositories
<Pici> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<nozey> apt can find the Packages.gz, but he cant find the packages
<_tarzan_> teitunge: is it a bug?
<Enselic`> nozey: never done that unfortunately, so im not much of help there
<nozey> no problem. ty for the try anyway :)
<paitart> tnx Enselic
<Instabi1> could some one give me there /boot/grub/menu.lst file contents
<Yancho> ok Enselic` i found from where :) thanks
<Enselic`> paitart: np
<Enselic`> Yancho: np
<Azul> Instabi1: why not go get it yourself
<Instabi1> hello
<Azul> na mean?
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, any luck with your wifi?
<Instabi1> azul: my grub did not install during the instlation im trying to fix it
<Azul> what get somebody booted
<Azul> reinstall
<sivik> yellowdar: i'm helping him with it right now
<Azul> it's time and effort-saving
<Instabi1> azul: i have tryed reinstalling
<Instabi1> azul: i final got grub installed i just have to get the menu right
<Pici> Instabi1: someone elses grub contents are not going to help with your configuration
<paitart> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<Azul> Instabi1: switch distributions
<Instabi1> pici : i can modify the contents
<teitunge> _tarzan_: no, its called speedstep-technology :P your cpu is running in different levels, which depends on cpu load - in that way you save power :)
<Instabi1> grub sees  hdba1 as hd1,1 correct?
<yellowdart> sivik, cool.. he said ndiswrapper didnt work so i sent a link for how to do it using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Pici> Azul: Thats not really constructive advice
<Azul> hdba1?
<Instabi1> hdb1
<Instabi1> ubuntu root is on hdb1
<Instabi1> windows is on hda1
<Instabi1> swap is hdb5
<sivik> yellowdar: thats what i'm walking him through
<Llais> Instabi1 you are correct, hdb1 is hd1,1
<Azul> there is a command from within grub that'll tell you that, i can't remember what it was
<Instabi1> could i see the contents of some ones /boot/grub/menu.lst so i can correct my file
<NaPsTeR> does anyone here use bluelink?
<dauoalagio> bcm43xx-cutter never worked for me, sivik.  what wireless card do you have
<agliv5> is it posible to start samba from a livecd to share files on my harddrive?
<sivik> 4318
<Enselic`> agliv5: should be
<dauoalagio> sivik, i have a 4311 and it was a ***** to get going
<yellowdart> sivik, ok.. if you're having trouble modprobing just make sure to take bcm43xx off the blacklist.. (since the ndiswrapper needed it on the blacklist)
<dauoalagio> but ndiswrapper is how it worked
<Enselic`> agliv5: never tried, but I see no reason why it should not work
<sivik> yellowdart: ndiswrapper has never worked for me either, but the firmware works for me
<agliv5> I think it should...
<Instabi1> here is what i have
<Instabi1> title Ubuntu, 2.6.17-10-generic
<Instabi1> root (hd1,1)
<Instabi1> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<Instabi1> kernel /boot/vmlinuz=2.6.17-10-generic
<Raptormn> i get this error on install at the loading of the kernal
<Raptormn> [17179571.860000] PCI: Error while updating region 0000:03:00.0/0 (0000c00 !=00000000)
<Raptormn> 
<Raptormn> 
<Raptormn> [17179571.860000] PCI: Error while updating region 0000:03:00.0/2 (0000c00 !=00000000)
<Raptormn> any ideas?
<Instabi1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yellowdart> sivik, i just set up my 4306 with ndiswrapper.. the fw "kinda" worked.. but was filling my logs with errors
<NaPsTeR> !ubotu bluelink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluelink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dauoalagio> sivik, here's ubuntu's thing for 43xx cutter https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%2843xx%29
<sivik> yellowdart, i have a 4318, not sure about the 4306
<yellowdart> sivik, either way.. they're both a pain to set up.. :)
<sivik> yellowdart, if you need help with the bcm card, go to #bcm-users
<sivik> yellowdart: oh well
<Instabi1> pici here is whats in my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3852/
<priboy> who
<Instabi1> hello
<Herpes> hey
<instabin> thats better
<dimeo> happy friday all
<Herpes> i need a wifi manager, any body that knows a good one?
<yellowdart> sivik, i got it working great with ndiswrapper.. and network-manager.. dont think i'll be doing anything else with it.. until feisty of course. hehe. thanks for the channel though
<priboy> happy
<baegle__> hey, is there an ubuntu way to upgrade to the 2.6.18 kernel?
<dimeo> network manager applet is good herpes
<Herpes> baegle__:  compile it?
<instabin> Could some one plez give me the contents of there /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Azul> baegle__: install 6.1
<sivik> yellowdart, yw, i have never had any luck with ndiswrapper, and this works nicely
<agliv5> is it possible to start samba with a different conf file than in /etc/samba ?
<Creedence> hey guys, quick question. I installed the network-manager-gnome to use WPA but the old icon for network connections stays. Any easy way to remove it?
<dimeo> sivik.. what are u using instead of ndiswrapper?
<Azul> don't try modifying ubuntu, that thang is very fragile
<Creedence> nevermind that, I hit the wrong button :P
<sivik> dimeo: the firmware and running it natively
<instabin> Azul, Pici, anyone?
<dimeo> himm u used fwcutter?
<yellowdart> sivik, i'm not telling you you're wrong.. i got the firmware way to work as well.. just saying that for ME ndiswrapper seems to throw less (read: no) errors
<priboy> how can i disable the msg that someone join or someone quit
<Azul> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Creedence> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dimeo> no drivers needed?  I wonder if that would fix my issue where I can't do monitor mode with ndiswrapper.... monitor mode is too good to miss out on
<Herpes> dimeo: sounds good, dows the pptp work with M$ crapified pptp?
<instabin> azule: i did past mine there
<sivik> fwcutter with the firmware in the /lib/firmware folder and then ran the modprobe bcm43xx and it works natively
<instabin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3852/
<instabin> azul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3852/
<Azul> instabin: you want mine, right?
<instabin> azul: yes
<dimeo> sivik which broadcom card u using?
<sivik> 4318
<Azul> instabin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3854/
<jamaman> can anyone help me get multicast to survive reboots on my wireless interface?
<dauoalagio> i get this error whenever  i try start gnome, gnome still works but it's very different than what it should be http://rafb.net/p/T73ynE41.html
<instabin> Azul: thank you very much
<sivik> dimeo: what card you using?
<Azul> instabin: i gotch yo back man
<yellowdart> Creedence, are you trying to set up beryl by chance? (noticed your post on emerald)
<coobra> :l
<dimeo> broadcom 4311.. but it's a dell laptop: they called it the 'dell' mini wifi card
<dauoalagio> i have a 4311
<dauoalagio> it's working right now :)
<Creedence> yellowdart - yeah. I have it set up but I am looking for a good place to download themes
<Creedence> yellowdart - and BTW... it's friggen nice!!!
<dimeo> dauoalagio: using fwcutter?
<yellowdart> Creedence, ahh.. i installed it last week.. it rocks
<dauoalagio> dimeo, no
<dauoalagio> i will show you how i did it, though
<Creedence> yellowdart - so true. did you find any other themes? they aren't bad but I am looking for more just to see.
<dimeo> I'm using ndiswrapper rite now.. it's fine.. but no monitor mode =(
<dauoalagio> dimeo, what do tyou mean
<dauoalagio> you*
<dimeo> no packet sniffing... fun stuff
<yomm> How can I create a fresh ubuntu gnome session ( as in default ) ??
<dauoalagio> oh i don't care about that
<yellowdart> Creedence, i just went into the theme manager and pushed the "fetch themes" in the repositories tab
<yellowdart> Creedence, havent done any further digging yet
<Creedence> yellowdart - I got those already. Was looking maybe for a website
<Creedence> yellowdart - cool...
<Creedence> yellowdart - I will let you know what I find :)
<savagefluff> quick .. tell me if i should go with 6.10 or 6.06.. whichone has less problems.??
<yellowdart> Creedence, cool.. i'll tell you if i find anything as well
<Beverage> 6.10
<adaran> can anyone tell me how to get the pid of a process i just started?
<instabin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yellowdart> adaran, top
<Beverage> What is the command to give myself access to use a folder?
<Pici> adaran: either pidof <process> or ps aux | grep <process>
<mzanfardino> what is the command to run a gui app with su privilages?
<dauoalagio> mzanfardino, open a terminal and type "su programname"
<yomm> mzanfardino : gksu
<thomrei> mzanfardino: gksu
<dauoalagio> or gksu
<adaran> yellow, Pici thanks, but i was thinking bash scripting. $! did the trick, i mistyped $? though and spent 15 minutes figuring out why it's not working
<mzanfardino> yomm: thank you
<yomm> dau : gksu is better for graphical apps
<dauoalagio> oh
<dauoalagio> well whatever.
<dauoalagio> anybody know how to fix this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%284311%29#head-f81347abfd1a9542276e210460e6ecd5fb49fd1a
<dauoalagio> no not that
<dauoalagio> sorry
<dauoalagio> anyone know how to fix this http://rafb.net/p/T73ynE41.html
<Beverage> I want to access my /var/www/ but permission is denied how do I unlock it?
<sivik> you can sudo chown user:group (that you want to access it) -R /var/www
<yellowdart> Creedence, check this: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=103
<aalhamad> hi all.. is there a good package for animation??
<Creedence> yellowdart - I just was at the same place :)
<yellowdart> Creedence, nice
<Creedence> yellowdart or should I say http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=48621
<Sean_Heron> hi
<Sean_Heron> Is this the right place to ask if I have some bad problems with Kubuntu ?
<noneee> wpa criptografy depends on the hardware?
<willys_fueguino> Sean_Heron: you can use #kubuntu
<Sean_Heron> ah, no, I guess #kubuntu ...
<hugorolla> I need help with my sbc dsl yahoo
<willys_fueguino> :-
<hugorolla> I have it on a router right now but I want it to be direct
<Sean_Heron> bye :)
<dauoalagio> what does this mean "The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files"
<paitart> how do i easily upgrade from dapper to edgy? is it ok to do that?
<Pici> !upgrade | paitart
<apokryphos> paitart: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<ubotu> paitart: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ryanakca> where can I get a .img (or some other form of image) for a boot floppy to boot the server install cd?
* ryanakca 's CD drive is too old to take CD-RW I guess.... it doesn't boot from it... (and yes, I have the BIOS set up properly, and yes, I have MD5SUM'ed the ISO and the burned CD, they match... it was burned at 2x... and it boots on this comp...)
<baegle__> If I complile my own 2.6.18 kernel, then would I also need to compile my own e1000 and ati modules?
<Pici> ryanakca: I believe, not 100% sure because I havent looked, that the a boot floppy image might be on the cd itself
<MojoWork> hmph. aptitude really is better than plain apt
<ryanakca> Pici: kk, thanks :)
<MojoWork> at least at solving depenency problems and such
<Crescendo> MojoWork, I often run aptitude when necessary.  Maybe occasionally on maintenance
<Pici> ryanakca: at least thats what other distros do, I havent had to look on the ubuntu cd
<MojoWork> apt-get dist-upgrade was leaving 32 packages held back. aptitude -R was able to figure out what to do
<Lionheart> Does anyone know where win applications are installed to on WINE?
<MojoWork> Lionheart: depends on your config, but usually into .c_drive or some such
<MojoWork> Lionheart: in your home dir
<tdn> I get this error when trying to install flashplugin-nonfree: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=359
<Beverage> Sivik, thanks ^^ that worked
<paitart> geez... i tried following the directions to get my Palm TX working with my Ubuntu 6.06 but can't make it happen. any help?
<willys_fueguino> Lionheart: could be .cxoffice or .transgaming_dirve to
<[^Twen^] > Lionheart: I'm sure that there is some kind of documentation for WINE :)
<Lionheart> where would that be located? in the root dir?
<Lionheart> yeah sorry :P
<MojoWork> in your home dir
<njero> hi all what is the syntax for a symlink?
<MojoWork> Lionheart: check your wine config file
<MojoWork> ~/.wine/config
<Khem> njero: man ln
<IcemanV9> Lionheart: or .wine (default)
<Pici> njero: ln -s /target/file /link/file
<jriffle> how do i access an ntfs partition from feisty, with edgy i used to just click on places, computer, then the drive, now it says 'can not mount voulme'
<njero> Kem, thanks... google wasn't helping
<paitart> geez... i tried following the directions to get my Palm TX working with my Ubuntu 6.06 but can't make it happen. any help?
<njero> Pici: thanks
<MojoWork> Lionheart: aha. ~/.wine/fack_windows/
<MojoWork> er...fake even
<Lionheart> lol :)
<MojoWork> but check your config to be sure
<MojoWork> Lionheart: i shit you not
<MojoWork> ;)
<_tarzan_> teitunge: thanks
<rfschmid> I'm having trouble using a flash drive on ubuntu edgy.
<eXistenZ> How can I change group ownerships?
<rfschmid> It appears under Computer, but when I try to open it it doesn't work.
<IcemanV9> eXistenZ: chown
<abhinay> can i update Feisty herd2 to Feisty herd3 ?
<IcemanV9> !ntfs | jriffle
<ubotu> jriffle: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stephans> is there a tool like sax in ubuntu?
<stephans> to configure dual head xorg?
<stephans>  I want to configure X-Windows...
<anonymeeee> any advice on burning dvd's?
<stephans> dpkg-reconfigure is too basic
<darkempress> how do i find out what driver i need to get the kernel to load for a cdrw? i just replaced the ide cable on a cdrw and it's still not even saying it's even there...
<stephans> There is no way to configure Xwindows is there... ? only to hack the config file?
<MojoWork> odd...i don't see a -686 package for 2.6.17-10
<stephans> How can I say extend my desktop on to screen?
<darkempress> anonymeeee, doing it in a microwave is pretty to watch, but you'll probably ruin the microwave >.>
<stephans> You just cant do that in Ubuntu can you?
<Pici> stephans: have you looked at xinerama
<dyrne>  !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Asc> stephans: I've not heard of any tool like that for Ubuntu.  There's plenty of guides for editing the config file though.
<IcemanV9> MojoWork: -generic does have it; it automatically use -386 or -686 depends on your CPU
<stephans> Pici that library is installed...
<MojoWork> IcemanV9: ah
<MojoWork> welp, wish me luck
<Asc> stephans: Heh, except maybe xinerama, which I didn't try because it doesn't do what I wanted it to. :p
* MojoWork reboots into edgy...
<MojoWork> with fingers crossed
<stephans> Asc, Pici hmmm....
<Pici> !xinerama | stephans have you looked at this guide:
<ubotu> stephans have you looked at this guide:: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<IcemanV9> !dual head | stephans
<ubotu> stephans: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<some-beast-from-> hey everybody
<Asc> g'day
<Pici> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<some-beast-from-> so....talking about support
<aleksanteri> please? how to make the panels respond again?
<PPP111> hi
<Lionheart> Hmmm. I can go to WINE via the Terminal but I can't see it in the File Browser. What's that all about?
<Lionheart> I'm in the correct dir too
<some-beast-from-> what panels is aleksanteri talking about?
<PPP111> i've just burned ubuntu iso file
<aleksanteri> the taskbar
<PPP111> and booted from it
<exwhyzed> My integrated wireless card was not installed when I initially installed, so I downloaded and installed linux-restricted-modeules and madwifi-tools from synaptic package manger, but the card is still not recognized. Any ideas?
<some-beast-from-> hummm...you can restart the whole graphics by pressing strg-alt and backspace together
<aleksanteri> i have tried restarting X
<some-beast-from-> aleksanteri: but your data will be lost
<jaycie> im trying to find out if ubuntu has ftp client GUI in it if someone can help me.. thanks
<some-beast-from-> aleksanteri: oh...allright.
<PPP111> then i clicked start or install ubuntu, then i get the ubuntu logo, and now just a black screen with a underscore in my left top corner, and it won't change :s is this normal ?
<shatrat> jaycie, well, most web browsers can connect to FTP servers.
<darkempress> ok, just hooked in new cdrw, how do i get ubuntu to recognise it?
<IcemanV9> aleksanteri: in terminal, type killall gnome-panel
<aleksanteri> tried
<some-beast-from-> PPP111: this can happen, if you run into problems, yes
<PPP111> so i just have to wait very long ?
<IcemanV9> aleksanteri: so it is still not responding?
<some-beast-from-> PPP111: how long did you wait?
<aleksanteri> IcemanV9: nope
<PPP111> 15 minutes or so
<Asc> PPP111: it sounds like X died.
<some-beast-from-> PPP111: thats far enough.
<PPP111> wwhat do do now ?
<some-beast-from-> PPP111: Like Asc said: it seems to have to do with your graphical user interface
<jaycie> shackok im trying to move my files from my existing host to my ubuntu computer and someone said that mite be how
<some-beast-from-> PPP1: have you tried selecting the save mode?
<Asc> PPP111: It won't help much, but there's terminals under control-alt-F1-F6.  You could do 'sudo gdm' in one of those to restart the display....
<IcemanV9> aleksanteri: looks like ctrl+alt+backspace is the option; be sure to save data 1st
<aleksanteri> IcemanV9: tried :P
<Asc> Y'know, I don't think PPP111 is the only one that's been having such trouble with the livecd installer
* IcemanV9 threw his hands in the air
<PPP111> oh! i can type !
<PPP111> but what to type :s
<IcemanV9> aleksanteri: :(
<aleksanteri> great :|
<some-beast-from-> Asc: you're damn right
<aleksanteri> i'll try rebooting X once more
<Asc> PPP111:
<Asc> 'sudo gdm' is a good option
<savagefluff> i shared a folder in ubuntu..and i want to be able to open it in my windows .. i see the ubuntu laptop but i am not able to open it cause it asks for a user and password. I type my ubuntu login name and password and it doesnt let me in.. can someone tell me what i am doing wrong
<PPP111> wtf, my keyboard changed to qwerty
<Asc> PPP111: Yeah, probably.  Should be configurable under system->preferences
<some-beast-from-> PPP111: thats normal until you choose somethin else
<PPP111> i don't get it :s
<Asc> Um, with the livecd, are the contents of the squashfs file identical to the contents of a default install?
<dyrne>  savagefluff smbpasswd
<PPP111> i don't know
<cstextile1> Is there any web utility by which i can get all the dependency files list which i can download if i want to download any package?
<Asc> If they are, we could work out a way to install from a livecd when this happens
<savagefluff> smbpasswd.. ok. i have not set that cause i have not seen it.. where would i look for that
<PPP111> i just downloaded the .iso file from the site, burned it to cd, booted from cd, pressed 'start or install ubuntu', i got a loadingscreen with ubuntulogo, and now a whole black screen
<shatrat> PPP111, try starting with safe graphics settings
<PPP111> ok, i'll reboot
<evian> Everytime I want to save a doc in Ubuntu, I get the save panel but I have to click "browse for other folders" before I can start navigating to the folder I want. Is there a way to have the full panel just show up in the first place?
<aalhamad> hi all .. when i open a image on gimp and i wan to do a color gradient it doesn;t allow me.. how can i fix it ? plz help
<cypherdelic> can somebody help me setting up my ipw3945 intel WLAN adapter?
<Asc> PPP111: I usually recommend using the 'alternate' install CD because this sort of thing doesn't go wrong.
<Lattyware> I have a problem with panels. A panel with a draw on doesn't work when switched from one monitor to the other, the draw opens on the far right side of the origonal monitor, instead of above.
<MojoWork> ahhhh
<Ralith> hey, I have Flash 9 installed, and when I try to view some flash stuff in firefox I get "movie not loaded" in the right click menu, and an emtpy white box instead of the flash app
<Lattyware> Anyone have a solution?
* MojoWork wallows around in edgy
<MojoWork> unfortunately chbg appears to be hosed
<some-beast-from-> evian: this is the default behaviour and I don't know a solution on this yet
<dyrne> savagefluff: i dont know samba really but there is a smbpasswd command im assuming its similar to setting a password for say vnc. youd run it from terminal to set a password
<cypherdelic> can somebody help me setting up my ipw3945 intel WLAN adapter? please i cant get my wlanadapter working.
<some-beast-from-> Ralith: how did you install flash9?
<evian> some-beast-from-: ok thanks for responding anyways
<some-beast-from-> evian: I'm just googling around.
<IcemanV9> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<preaction> dyrne: it's more similar to setting a normal system password, read `man smbpasswd`
<some-beast-from-> evian: there could be a way....
<Pici> cypherdelic: What seems to be the issue?
<cypherdelic> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3858/
<Ralith> some-beast-from-, with apt-get.
<evian> some-beast-from-: there should be a way :) it gets a little annoying after 1000 times...
<chalewa4bambu> is there an extra package that i have to install to get the fglrx driver to work on edgy?
<grndslm> why would cat /proc/cpuinfo say that my cpu is 1250MHz when I know it should be more than that????
<Pici> cypherdelic: Are you running edgy or dapper?
<aleksanteri> Got new info ::)
<aleksanteri> First of all... it is a crash that happens when starting up GNOME
<some-beast-from-> ralith: did you restart firefox?
<PMantis> Anyone know how to get `stat filename` to give me how long ago (in seconds or minutes) a file was modified, not the timestanp?
<some-beast-from-> evian: you can always use KDE - it behaves more like windows
<cypherdelic> Pici, edgy amd64. wlan worked, on this system, but i tried to compile newest ieee
<aleksanteri> then I believe it's got something to do with that broken beryl i just uninstalled. When I uninstalled beryl, the panels don't show up at all...
<cypherdelic> Pici, now no wlan working anmore
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know how or what is the command to check the alsa driver version ? thankyou
<yellowdart> does anybody know how to make my wireless card show up as wlan0 rather than eth1
<grndslm> why would cat /proc/cpuinfo say that my cpu is 1250MHz when I know it should be more than that????
<aleksanteri> Also any programs can't be shown after i uninstalled beryl... :|
<Ralith> some-beast-from-, several hundred times.
<Ralith> some-beast-from-, it's been installed for months :P
<aleksanteri> So now I'm on KDE and gonna reinstall gnome
<Pici> cypherdelic: Are you running the 64bit kernel or generic?
<some-beast-from-> ralith: hmpf
<cypherdelic> Pici, how to find out??
<PPP111> oke, i've just clicked the safe graphics settings
<PPP111> well, i have 5 minutes ago
<evian> some web page says I'd have to patch Gtk to get the save folder expanded by default, haha that's dumb
<evian> maybe time to try Kubuntu ?
<Pici> cypherdelic: uname -a
<dyrne> yellowdart: sudo gedit /etc/iftab
<some-beast-from-> evian: thats just what I read
<aleksanteri> wow this will be a big process...
<cypherdelic> Linux HackSAN 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cypherdelic> thats dumb
<Richardson183> I'm bored, does anybody need any help?
<cypherdelic> this is not the 64bit kernel right?
<ubuntu_> hello
<some-beast-from-> evian: if you want to try something completly different - Kubuntu is fine
<cypherdelic> Pici, is that 64bit or generic?
<Pici> cypherdelic: Nope, generic
<evian> ok I will try Kubuntu for Kicks :)
<some-beast-from-> evian: ok
<cypherdelic> Pici, i thought i was using 64bit
<yellowdart> dyrne, thanks.. i'll try it out
<cypherdelic> Pici, how to switch to the 64bit kernel
<dyrne> Richardson183: linux port of utorrent would be nice. thx
<PPP111> how, i get some code now
<Richardson183> well
<jhaitas> hello
<Pici> cypherdelic: I'm not sure how to switch.  I know theres an AMD64 iso though
<cypherdelic> Pici: where is the difference between 64bit-generic and 64bit-64bit kernel?
<jhaitas> anyone have experience with printers???
<schemmannu> I am a new ubuntu fan. a complete ubuntu virgin. Who can help me with timeout?
<cypherdelic> i installed from the amd64 iso
<PPP111> vsf: bremse: trying to free free buffer,that's oke ?
<jhaitas> troubleshooting printers that is
<Pici> cypherdelic: really? hm
<evian> schemmannu: what timeout?
<cypherdelic> its x68_64
<cypherdelic> Linux HacLinux HackSAN 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cypherdelic> kSAN 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Richardson183> hold on and i will surf a bit and see if I can come up with something.
<Richardson183> utorrent.com
<PPP111> euh, i get error now :s :
<Pici> cypherdelic: I might be wrong, hold on
<Richardson183> no wait
<PPP111> squashfs error, 3 times
<cypherdelic> Pici, i dont mean to be mean, but i hope so
<cypherdelic> :)
<jhaitas> printer troubleshooting??
<jhaitas> anyone?
<cypherdelic> because i can only use 64bit repos i guess its 64bit kernel
<grndslm> why would cat /proc/cpuinfo say that my cpu is 1250MHz when I know it should be more than that????
<cypherdelic> Pici, so how to fix my wlan problem?
<Richardson183> Dyrne:> install wine and install Utorrent for windows and execute it from there
<PPP111> does anyone has a solution for my 3 errors ?? -> 'squashfs error' ????????????
<Richardson183> Dyrne:> or use another bittorrent client (ex. Ktorrent, Bittornado, etc.)
<ladykeiden> what tool do i use to setup my video card when it isn't configured properly?
<dyrne> Richardson183: sorry no. get coding
<Richardson183> Dyrne:>crap can't right now I'm school on a crappy windows xp computer, I can't do jack until i get home
<Richardson183> i'm at school
<Richardson183> sorry
<dignomad> Oh boy, don't I feel silly.  Ok.  I downloaded the x86 of Dapper to install on my other computer, and it didn't have enough memory.  I wasn't thinking and decided to try Ubuntu out on my primary computer, which is an amd64 architecture.  I just realized this after two days of having Ubuntu installed.  So if I could get some help, I need to figure out how to get it uninstalled and everything so i can stick the correct version o
<Pici> cypherdelic: well, If I remember correctly, the ieee files dont get put into the correct kernel directory, since ubuntu has a slightly different directory structure
<Richardson183> Dyrne:>no can do right now I'm at school
<TLE> Does anybody have a hint for how to make DVD subtitles scale properly with mplayer. It seems as if they scale with the picture and so on widescreen titles they are much too short
<cypherdelic> do you know what to do to get the ipw3945 module loaded? Pici
<TLE> or small
<yellowdart> dyrne, works great.. thanks.. i needed it because nm-applet wouldnt see the device as wireless if it was eth1 rather than wlan0
<Ralith> dignomad, there's nothing wrong with having x86 ubuntu on yer amd64
<Richardson183> hey anybody out there that can come up with a solution to Dynre
<Richardson183> hey anybody out there that can come up with a solution to Dynre's problem?
<NaPsTeR> does any1 use bluelink?
<Pici> cypherdelic: I dont have those instructions anymore, but you could try doing sudo / | grep iee80211 and move (or copy) the files that match your error into the directory that the error specifies, thats what I had to do back when ubuntu didnt offer ipw2200 drivers
<Ralith> dignomad, but if you want to get the 64bit one, just back up all your data, burn a 64 bit disk, and reinstall with it. Let it wipe the whole hdd and you'll be good
<MojoWork> dignomad: got anything on there you need to save?
<dignomad> Ok, so just wiping the drive would be fine?  Does that do anything nasty to the GRUB bootloader or whatever?
<ladykeiden>  what tool do i use to setup my video card when it isn't configured properly?
<dignomad> No, nothing really I need to save.
<Richardson183> hey anybody out there that can come up with a solution to Dynre's problem?
<MojoWork> dignomad: if not just boot from the right install cd and repartition
<Ralith> dignomad, a new install will set up a new grub too, so it doesn't really matter
<IcemanV9> Richardson183: dyrne does not have a problem .. you said that you're bored, so therefore dyrne just gave you a "job" to port utorrent for linux :)
<dignomad> Ok, thanks!  That's all I needed to know.  :)
<cypherdelic> Pici:  sudo / | grep iee80211
<aleksanteri> btw what's the name of the gnome package to "get it all?"
<Richardson183> icemanv9:> sorry just being at school can bore me to death
<cypherdelic> Pici: bash: /: is a directory
<Ralith> dignomad, keep in mind that a 64 bit system won't have /quite/ as many compatible apps
<Richardson183> icemanv9:> uhhhh.....
<eXistenZ> How can I reload the /etc/fstab file?
<Ralith> eXistenZ, reload?
<aleksanteri> gnome-desktop-enviroment doesn't seem to work :|
<eXistenZ> Ralith, I changed something in the file.
<Richardson183> icemanv9:> can't code, can't really do anything until i get home
<Ralith> eXistenZ, what did you change?
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know of any way to get avant to work without needing XGL?
<IcemanV9> aleksanteri: ubuntu-desktop
<Richardson183> icemanv9:> boring!
<Pici> cypherdelic: sorry, I meant sudo find / | grep ieee80211
<grndslm> would you recommend recompiling the 2.6.17 source or downloading the source from kernel.org?  and it wouldn't be a good idea to use 2.6.19, right??
<aleksanteri> ok
<eXistenZ> Ralith, I added an entry
<eXistenZ> a mountpoint
<Random_Transit> !avant
<Ralith> eXistenZ, mount it manually, or reboot, depending on how lazy you are.
<aleksanteri> it can't find "gnome-desktop"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> aleksanteri: ubuntu not gnome :)
<Ralith> grndslm, I'd recommend sticking with the packaged kernels distributed by ubuntu :P
<aleksanteri> oh :P
<Richardson183> i got a question, do anybody out there use "alltray" for Ubuntu/Kubunut Linux?
<Richardson183> can't spell sorry
<Richardson183> anyone?
<tzbishop> Hey guys. I don't like  to cause mess or flames....but speaking about perfomance which WM is faster? GNOME or KDE?
<Richardson183> i got a question, do anybody out there use "alltray" for Ubuntu/Kubunut Linux?
<Richardson183> i got a question, do anybody out there use "alltray" for Ubuntu/Kubuntu Linux?
<Ralith> tzbishop, xfce.
<Pici> !patience Richardson183
<Pici> !patience | Richardson183
<ubotu> Richardson183: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Richardson183> Picit:> sorry
<IcemanV9> !repeat
<Richardson183> Picit:> take your time
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tzbishop> Ralith: I, particularly, do not like xfce.
<Ralith> tzbishop, it is faster than either DE though.
<ismail> hi all quick question
<IcemanV9> tzbishop: don't like it? cuz it is too fast? ;)
<Ralith> tzbishop, I haven't used KDE recently enough, but my instinct is that gnome is faster
<eXistenZ> How can I replace the letter under the cursor in the terminal
<aleksanteri> >_< when i try to install ubuntu-desktop, it needs "xorg". when i try to install "xorg", it needs "libgl1-mesa-glx". when i install "libgl1-mesa-glx", xorg needs "libgl1-mesa-dir"
<Ralith> either way it'll be a marginal difference
<ismail> for an intel core 2 duo quad.. do u download the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<tzbishop> IcemanV9:  :P. no, i don't like ir, I have the choice on open world, haven't I? :P
<Ralith> ismail, no.
<Hacim07> hello
* IcemanV9 smirks @ tzbishop :)
<Ralith> tzbishop, you want fast, use twm ^_^
<ismail> Ralith: i downloaded  the regular ubuntu but it doesnt load up live cd
<IcemanV9> !info twm
<ubotu> twm: Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-4build1 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<aleksanteri> :|
<beoba> hi, i want to request a feature for the default ubuntu installer. i assume that i should do this on launchpad, which project does it fall under?
<Richardson183> nevermind
<Hacim07> problem with dapper to edgy: seems to have problem unistalling samba
<tzbishop> ahahahha. I know what is twm...something horrible packaged with x.org and xfree86. hahaha
<tzbishop> Ralith: do u use twm?
<Ralith> tzbishop, do I look insane? :P
<NaPsTeR> come on some one must be using bluelink
<mnoir> Question for a DHCP guru - after obtaining it's address , one of my systems is available by name in the local network.  But my other two are not - only by leased IP address.  Where is this behavior controlled?
<Pelo> !efax
<ubotu> efax: programs to send and receive fax messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9a-19 (edgy), package size 107 kB, installed size 300 kB
<wolfwalker> Say, got a question. If I hook my computer with my latest-version Ubuntu installed up to an HP printer, will it be able to read it?
<tzbishop> Ralith: great sense of humour...
<Hacim07> 2007-02-02 13:07:36,799 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: '/cdrom//pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb': 'subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<LogicalDash> I have a couple of programs that are supposed to put icons in the notification area, and they do when
<cypherdelic> Pici: I cant find any of those files, ieee80211 source is installed
<LogicalDash> I launch them manually, but not when I put them in as startup applications. Help?
<Hacim07> I can rm it another way?
<LogicalDash> (stupid, stupid enter key)
<Pici> cypherdelic: did you ever compile the ieee80211 source?
<Iceman> I need help getting this line of code working: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<cypherdelic> Pici: yes i tried, didnt work
<aleksanteri> what to do? :|
<neftune> Iceman, use gksudo
<wolfwalker> Oh well
<Ralith> wolfwalker, should be able to. If it ooesn't autoconfigure, it should be easy enough to set up manually
<wolfwalker> !HP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iceman> instead of sudo, use gksudo?
<neftune> yes
<Iceman> kk, ill try
<mnoir> Iceman: how is it not working?
<wolfwalker> What do you do to set it up manually?
<tzbishop> Ralith: I am using slack11 + kde. but i'm tired enough of this simple and ilogic thing (kernel 2.4 default? c'mon, 02 feb 2007, my dear!).  I have already used Kubuntu some few times. Maybe it's time to try somethin' new, like GNOME or even KDE but with a decent system
<cypherdelic> Pici: any clue
<Iceman> it says "cannot open display: run 'geedit --help" blah blah blah
<Iceman> and gksudo isnt working either
<Ralith> tzbishop, it's really a matter of personal prefrence, whether you use kde or gnome
<CheshireViking> is there an ftp appliciation similar to Cute FTP?
<Zaggynl> gftp
<Cyrus25801> hey anyone played duke 3D on ubuntu. if so where do i get it and how do i install it.
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, YES!
<wolfwalker> |Ralith:| is one busy dude!
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, lemme find you the tutorial I used
<mnoir> Iceman: you should always use a graphic sudo for graphic programs but i do not thing that is your problem
<zylche> Zaggynl: "Gruesome" ftp? :P
<tzbishop> Ralith: Yes. I am just afraid some programs I use don't work on GNOME, like Amarok and k3b
<Zaggynl> zylche, no, an actually pretty nice ftp client
<mnoir> Iceman: what happens igf you just gedit aaaa
<mnoir> igf=if
<wolfwalker> |tzbishop:| k3b works fine on GNOME
<Iceman> gedit what?
<wolfwalker> I know because that's the first thing I got
<wolfwalker> Love it!
<Heroin> How do i unpack a .zip with the tar command/
<CheshireViking> thanks
<mnoir> Iceman: an arbitrary filename
<Pici> cypherdelic: Sorry, I'm not sure what to do in this case
<tzbishop> wolfwalker: I like k3b too, in fact I love KDE. But, for me, everytime is time to try something new
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1088752&postcount=11
<Iceman> im slightly new to this, give me a filename and ill try it and tell u the results
<aalhamad> plz.. what is windowz developing server?
<Cyrus25801> Zaggynl" thanx. what other cool 3d games can one play on linux
<aalhamad> plz.. what is windowz developing server for application?
<mnoir> Iceman: fimename = aaaa
<wolfwalker> |tzbishop:| KDE sucks eggs. It feels just like what it is, a hasty graphic overlay that wasn't done right.
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, Quake (all versions), Cube
<spartako> 5
<ladykeiden> what do i use to reconfigure the xserver when i replace my vid card? i know it'll break. whats the least painful way to fix it?
<wolfwalker> |tzbishop:| Just get GNOME and load the programs you want after that
<Heroin> How do i unpack a .zip with the tar command/
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, half life 1 and 2 work pretty well with wine as well
<ladykeiden> the new vid is intel 950 integrated gpu
<Cyrus25801> Zaggynl: where do i get quake 3
<Iceman> if i type in "aaaa", it says the same thing, "cannot open display: Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options"
<wolfwalker> ........... Mind you, this is only one man's opinion.........
<aalhamad> plz   anybody know .. what is windowz developing server for applications?
<beoba> why would we know?
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, not sot sure, I haven't tried it, but do a google for open arena, it's completely free
<tzbishop> wolfwalker: It'll be hard to get used to some new programs, because on KDE I use kopete, konversation, amarok, k3b, konqueror, konsole, gwenview....But maybe I like gnome.
<aalhamad> beoba, are talking to me?
<kitche> ladykeiden: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evian> I would like to play some H.264 encoded videos from Apple's example page: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/guide/hd/   ... is there a way to do this in Ubuntu?
<mnoir> Iceman: ok - so your problem is more fundamental - are you running it from normal terminal window?
<Cyrus25801> Zaggynl: thanx
<Zaggynl> Cyrus25801, You're welcome!
<Iceman> running it from kernel 2.6.17-10-386 recovery
<wolfwalker> |tzbishop:| Go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and go shopping :D
<mnoir> oh - I see
<fatbrain> When running lvcreate I get this error,"lvcreate: relocation error: lvcreate: symbol _dm_tree_add_new_dev_mode, version Base not defined in file libdevmapper.so.1.02 with link time reference" any dieas on how to resovel this matter?
<mnoir> Iceman: i dunno if X is available in recovery mode
<Iceman> i cant get into ubuntu cause im using GeForce GO 6150 graphics, hence the reason im trying to get em to work in terminal
<wolfwalker> You'll find a replacement for all those. You can find those, actually, and install them in GNOME, but there are better programs to do most of the things you want to do.
<mnoir> Iceman: pls join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<GNUtoo> hello how do i connect to a wifi in command line
<kale> GNUtoo: use iwconfig
<axa-axa> Hi. Can I benefit in sense of speed, if I use Beryl window manager with Gnome?
<ladykeiden> kitche: that is it?! that one cmd?
<GNUtoo> is there something to do after iwconfig ra0 essid "wrt54gs" ?
<kitche> ladykeiden: yes it will help you reconfigure your Xorg install
<kale> axa-axa: not really
<wolfwalker> So how do you set up a printer manually if Ubuntu doesn't autoconfig?
<kale> GNUtoo: depends on your current settings
<GNUtoo> no wep key
<axa-axa> kale: but doesnt it use hardware acceleration
<ferret_0568> I am using Gaim as my IRC Client and I put in nick "ferret_0567" and when I connect to FreeNode with it freenode-connect says: freenode-connect: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to ferret_0568) from freenode-connect
<kale> axa-axa: X does too
<GNUtoo> kale: no wep key
<NaPsTeR> how can i set a removable drive's permissions to write and stuff?
<pbureau> wolfwalker, install CUPS, and use your web browser and point to http://locahost:631 and use admin tab to install it
<killaz> hey ubuntu
<kale> GNUtoo: well its somelike "iwconfig <NIC> key <yourkey>"
<NaPsTeR> help me out
<NaPsTeR> plz
<killaz> hi pbureau
<pbureau> heyho killaz
<aalhamad> How can i add aplication in the keyboard shortcut (eg . Nautilus)
<axa-axa> kale: So in what way it is "revolutionary" (like Avalon in Vista), except for makeup?
<kale> NaPsTeR: kinda hard to help when you don't state a question?
<ladykeiden> kitche: thats too easy.... in windows I gotte spin on my head 4.3 times and then reboot into OS2...
<GNUtoo> kale:the problem is that after iwconifg ra0 essid "wrt54gs" it doesn'
<ferret_0568> I even went to the advanced tab and put in my nick and real name there and setting my "Alias" on the "General" tab to the same as the "Real Name" on the "Advanced" tab
<ladykeiden> i so dig linux...
<GNUtoo> kale:the problem is that after iwconifg ra0 essid "wrt54gs" it doesn't autenticate
<NaPsTeR> i did
<pbureau> GNUtoo, does iwconfig show your nic?
<GNUtoo> pbureau:yes
<killaz> how's the wireless pro doing? ;-)
<NaPsTeR> i need to set the permissions for a removable drive
<ferret_0568> Does anybody know how to get MadWifi for Ubuntu 6.10?
<kale> axa-axa: bad example, never head of vista or Avalon, but one of the ups is a new user interface and way of working with the desktop
* pbureau winks at killaz  pro is a big word my friend
<kale> GNUtoo: authenticate what?
<barleyman> I am setting up server 6.06 LTS with software raid 5 on 3 drives.  It is configured o.k. but the intitial sync seems like it will take days to complete.  Is this normal?  3 SATA 320GB drives
<ladykeiden> so, anyone farmilur with the intel 950 gpu used on lappy's?
<killaz> :-D
<pbureau> GNUtoo, mind taking this private easier
<ladykeiden> which drivers give the best performance?
<Ralith> hey, cool. Everyone: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/shop.fon.com
<axa-axa> kale: ok, but if there wont be any significant benefits in speed, will it be slower than Metacity?
<kale> barleyman: then sync will take as long as writing all disks full
<NaPsTeR> plz
<Kud|> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and it is not recognizing my internet connection. I tried running "sudo pppoeconf" and it isn't recognzing it. Also tried running "pon dsl-provider" to no avail. Anyone have anymore suggestions?
<ferret_0568> I have a D-Link DWL-G650 CardBus Wireless G card coming in the mail
<kale> axa-axa: are we comparing a window manager with and X server now?
<barleyman> kale, i,m sorry what does mean "write disks full"?
<ferret_0568> If anybody can post directions, do that in private chat. Thanks
<sanotehu> um... I am LogicalDash, but I can't seem to get to that nick because it hasn't recognized that that connection is over. Could someone kick LogicalDash so that I can log back in with that name, please?
<axa-axa> kale: Sorry, but isnt the Beryl window manager like Metacity?
<freezey> what does Omitting directory mean?
<kale> barleyman: when it syncs it make the data on the 3 disks consistent
<GNUtoo> kale: i don't have something like that in iwconfig: Access Point: 00:14:BF:E1:DA:DF
<kitche> sanotehu: if it's registered just ghost it
<kale> GNUtoo: iwlist <NIC> scan
<kale> GNUtoo: is your AP there?
<NaPsTeR> so u gonna help me out
<barleyman> kale: so can that take days to complete?
<sanotehu> kitche, what you mean "ghost it"?
<NaPsTeR> i really need to do this
<ferret_0568> I hope someone has enough time to help me with my Gaim IRC nick problem.
<kale> barleyman: if the disk is large enough yes, but i'd say a couple of hours
<kitche> sanotehu: ghost means /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> it kills it so you cna use it
<kale> barleyman: "cat /proc/mdstat" will tell you
<barleyman> kale: the disks are 320GB x three
<ferret_0568> Xchat-GNOME made me mad because it would open the "Channels" list and then freeze sometimes.
<kale> barleyman: mine 300 x 4 take about 5 hours to sync, but thats IDE
<LogicalDash> kitche, thanks
<krang> If I want to sync my clocks to an NTP server, I should just install the package ntp-simple, yes?
<Kud|> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and it is not recognizing my internet connection. I tried running "sudo pppoeconf" and it isn't recognzing it. Also tried running "pon dsl-provider" to no avail. My connection is an ADLSPPPoE type if you couldn't guess already. Anyone have anymore suggestions? :(
<axa-axa> kale: is Beryl windows manager like Metacity or something else?
<ferret_0568> Infact, actually I would be lucky if it didn't freeze on me...
<NaPsTeR> plz help me
<Ralith> axa-axa, think vista, but cooler and doesn't need tons of resources
<ferret_0568> True
<LogicalDash> Can anyone help me guess why icons don't appear in the notification area for apps that launch on startup?
<barleyman> kale: my brand new SATA drives have taken more than 24 hours, something must be wrong
<kale> axa-axa: your are asking something like "which is best, a Ford or a car?"
<ferret_0568> I like Linux
<kale> barleyman: is DMA enabled for those disks?
<pbureau> GNUtoo,  you there ?
<ferret_0568> Beryl is awesome
<barleyman> uh, that is probably my problem, ... what is DMA?
<IcemanV9> krang: ntpdate is already installed; use ntpdate <time server>
<GNUtoo> pbureau:year my pc was slow...i rebooted
<ferret_0568> I have tried it. BTW, what is my nick now?
<kale> afk
<Kud|> anyone??
<NaPsTeR> help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<NaPsTeR> im dying
<krang> Iceman: I want it to sync constantly, and I gather I need something more running for that
<axa-axa> kale: kale if Beryl is window manager and Metacity is window manager also, I'm asking which one will be _faster_ with Gnome?
<ferret_0568> All Gaim shows is "Travis" for every one of my messages
<krang> IcemanV9: I want it to sync constantly, and I gather I need something more running for that
<IcemanV9> krang: crontab can do that
<axa-axa> Ralith: I'm really only interested in that will it be faster than Metacity with Gnome?
<Ralith> axa-axa, uh, no, adding high end fancy 3D effects typically doesn't make things faster.
<krang> IcemanV9: man ntpdate will tell you that is non-optimal
<Kud|> :/
<ferret_0568> It will be the same, depending on graphics card and effects enabled. Alternatively, it could be slower/much slower,
<LogicalDash> What should I do to find out precisely what's happening when my startup programs launch?
<Ralith> well, on any non-ancient system it should run perfectly smoothly
<Ralith> my intel onboard graphics handle it fine
<LogicalDash> Maybe they're giving some helpful error messages that I'm not seeing, I don't know.
<Ralith> so long as I keep certaine ffects off
<ferret_0568> Yeah, but I have a NVIDIA GeForce 4 440 Go with AGP 4x and 64 MB of RAM
<IcemanV9> krang: crontab will be scheduled to run ntpdate command every 15 min or every hour or every 5 hours
<ferret_0568> It does not run too good
<axa-axa> Ralith: That is what I wanted to hear. Thanks. In that case I'll stick to Metacity, the reason I was asking that is because I misundersood the point of use of "hardware acceleration" in Beryl.
<IcemanV9> !crontab
<[ginge] > Hi all to create another "waste basket" launcher icon, what would the command be?
<Ralith> ferret_0568, must be misconfigured; my intel has worse stats.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* IcemanV9 is shocked at ubotu for not knowing crontab
<Ralith> axa-axa, heh. It uses it because it NEEDS to. Everything uses 2D acceleration, anyway.
<ferret_0568> My nick should be ferret_0567...
<krang> IcemanV9: from man ntpdate: "it is important to note that ntpdate with contrived cron scripts is no substitute for the NTP daemon"
<LogicalDash> [ginge] , try ln -s trash:///
<Kud|> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and it is not recognizing my internet connection. I tried running "sudo pppoeconf" and it isn't recognzing it. Also tried running "pon dsl-provider" to no avail. My connection is an ADLSPPPoE type if you couldn't guess already. It worked fine before I reinstalled so I'm not sure what the problem is. Anyone have anymore suggestions? :(
<ferret_0568> I had the NVIDIA beta module in Fedora Core 6. "Beta" is slower code...
<_Archangel> what is the package for nvidia video card drivers please ?
<Hoosteen> ok peeps..got a question...i need to uninstall all ndiswrapper stuff...how do i go about doing that?
<pbureau> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmchugh> Anyone had luck getting AT 9250 card runnin under 6.1 with 3d rendering?
<kitche> _Archangel: nvidia-glx
<dmchugh> ati*
<Ralith> ferret_0568, hahaha, fedora
<ferret_0568> Somebody at my LUG said NVIDIA had stable drivers with AIGLX in them
<ferret_0568> Yeah, I didn't like Fedora
<axa-axa> Ralith: That's what I said, my bad. In case I want to see for myself what is the fus about, and install it, do I need just to do 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager' and select Beryl to use it with Gnome?
<eXistenZ> I wonder why companies don't port their softwares to linux.
<kitche> ferret_0568: the nvidia drivers support what compiz and beryl needs to run correctly
<exwhyzed> can anyone help me set up madwifi?
<yellowdart> Hoosteen, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<Egypteone> hello
<dmchugh> Ferret_0568, I'm beggining to think the same...
<IcemanV9> krang: uh (just read man ntpdate)
<kale> barleyman: cat /proc/mdstat will tell you how far the sync is and how fast the progress is
<krang> IcemanV9: yeah, I know. Nothing can be simple :-)
<kale> exwhyzed: want to use native driver?
<ferret_0568> Ubuntu would seem newbie-ish but it only comes on one CD
<Hoosteen> yellowdart: thanks!
<ferret_0568> Just install devel tools and there you go. I like Ubuntu
<exwhyzed> kale: my card was not recognized when I installed so I'm downloaded/installed linux-restricted-modules and madwifi-tools but it still is not recognized
<kale> exwhyzed: does it show up in lspci?
<Ralith> axa-axa, no, you just need to add beryl-manager to your gnome session autostart programs.
<IcemanV9> krang: well, it is doable; try this --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/keeping-your-system-clock-current-automatically-via-network-time-protocol-ntp.html
<dmchugh> TRying Ati's drivers, but stuck on: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<luis> ula
<krang> IcemanV9: Oh yeah, doable'
<Ralith> axa-axa, you, of course, need it installed
<exwhyzed> kale:  it shows up as "Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c"
<krang> IcemanV9: But I want only the best for my boxes :-)
<axa-axa> Ralith: That's all? And what about Metacity, will it be running while Beryl does?
<kale> exwhyzed: same as mine
<minerale> who manages Launchpad? there's a launchpad account~username I'd like to use but it's unavailable, it was used in the prior version: "This page was created on 2005-10-14 when the ulogd package was imported into Breezy."
<IcemanV9> krang: well .. ^_^
<exwhyzed> kale:  and your's worked with the native drivers?
<Ralith> axa-axa, no, it won't.
<Ralith> axa-axa, and yes, that's all
<kale> exwhyzed: but i am sorry i cannot help on hardware specific issues as i do not run ubuntu...
<Ralith> axa-axa, don't try it if you don't have accelerated 3D working
<nozey> can someone take a look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351860
<ferret_0568> This got lost in the flood: (02:55:05 PM) Travis: Does anybody know how to get MadWifi for Ubuntu 6.10?
<axa-axa> Ralith: Last question: Should I kill Metacity after I start Beryl?
<Pici> axa-axa: beryl will take care of that for you
<Pici> axa-axa: you can also fall back to metacity if beryl has issues
<ferret_0568> It'll exit by itself. The window managers hand off windows to each other
<mnoir> Question for a DHCP guru - after obtaining it's address , one of my systems is available by name in the local network.  But my other two are not - only by leased IP address.  Where is this behavior controlled?
<Ralith> axa-axa, no, it takes care of that itself
<kale> mnoir: probablyt the dhcp server reports the hostname to a dns server
<axa-axa> Ok, then if it takes care of that and I need only to put it in autostart, I'll go to download it :)
<axa-axa> Thanks for answers.
<fox__> hello
<ferret_0568> beryl-manager is the command you put in auto-start I believe
<Ralith> axa-axa, beryl-manager, remember
<Hoosteen> ok..anybody have any idea how to unmodprobe something?
<Ralith> that way you get a neat tray icon with configuration settings
<kitche> Hoosteen: sudo rmmod
<axa-axa> Ralith: ? You mean I should download that?
<mnoir> kale: agreed but the dns and dhcp svrs are mine on my firewall and this is working differently for different of my systems :(
<dmchugh> wasnt there also a -r option on modprobe?
<jcole> how can i make ubuntu use the ntfs-3g driver by default, when i plug in an ntfs drive?
<Ralith> axa-axa, sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<Hoosteen> kitche: thanks :D
<Ralith> axa-axa, and emerald-themes too
<Ralith> sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald-themes
<axa-axa> Ralith: Ok, thanks a lot Ralith
<Ralith> then run beryl-manger on start
<Ralith> np
<godhell> ok i have kinda of a problem; Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<godhell> Im dual booting windows and ubuntu with 2 different harddrivers
<jojoman02> anyone know of a way to write a text file from command line (without entering an editor gui/term)
<Kud|> How do you get linux to recognize a ethernet card if pppoeconf isn't working?
<SlicerDicer-> jojoman02: nano?
<kitche> jojoman02: cat >> <file>
<IcemanV9> jojoman02: nano
<dmchugh> So no one got Xlib running properly with Ati drivers on 6.1 (got past the dash bash thin and have driver installed just the Xfree86-DRI missing)
<shwag> how can I see who is logged into my machine via SFTP ? I can't see them with 'w' or 'who'
<mnoir> jojoman02: echo 'yadda yadda' > file
<pbureau> Kud|, type -> lspci  | grep ethernet does it find your card ?
<godhell> Any1 know how to fix it?
<jojoman02> kitche: thanks, mnoir, thanks :)
<kitche> jojoman02: you also do cat > <file> << "EOF" then when you want to exit just type EOF and it should save it and close it
<mnoir> jojoman02: cat is better for multi line, end with ctl-d
<f4en> can someone help me sort out how to stop dhcp from changing my dns servers all the time?
<jojoman02> mnoir, how bout from a script?
<Kud|> pbureau: It didn't return anything besides a new command line
<f4en> I think it is dhcp
<cein> hi all
<cein> i need scim setup help
<rly> hey
<pbureau> Kud|, type -> lspci   does it list your card in that long listing ?
<mnoir> jojoman02: can i have half you grade for the assignment :)
<rly> where do I download google picasa linux from?
<mnoir> you=your
<jojoman02> mnoir, how would i end it if i did it from a script?
<cein> i have the right imengines installed, and i've got the scim trayicon loaded
<randomtime> Hey guys, does anyone know hot to get USB support working for ubuntu. I've been using windows and only a few weeks ago installed ubuntu, but since then I havn't been able to use any of my USB devices on it.
<mnoir> jojoman02: what kitche said
<jojoman02> mnoir, it's not an assignment lol, i'm trying to create this script
<variant> ahh, I ran out of diskspace on / so i did mv /usr/bin/ /home/bin and ln -s /home/bin /usr/bin. it seemes to have worked but most of the binaries did not move.. like firefox no longer exits! anyone know what might have gone wrong?
<cein> but when i click on it i don't see any language choices
<mnoir> jojoman02:
<jojoman02> kitche, thanks:)
<Kud|> pbureau: No, but it did return my onboard ethernet card strangely enough. Let me try that real quick.
<mnoir> jojoman02: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<shut-> what ubuntu use kde
<shut-> or what?
<variant> randomtime: right click the panel and add applet, from that window select disk mounter. then when you plug in a usb device it will show on the panel bar
<kitche> shut-: gnome kubuntu is kde xubuntu is xfce
<flammenwurfer> IS anybody running Ubuntu Ultimate 1.1?
<shut-> ah
<shut-> thanks
<variant> flammenwurfer: there is no such version
<jcole> flammenwurfer: ya, got LGA enabled too
<Kud|> pbureau: Didn't work or get recognized by pppoeconf either
<jcole> http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/
<cod1> now that i've installed beryl, my taskbar shows through any fullscreen apps i run, like games or mythtv
<jcole> jesus: save us all
<kitche> flammenwurfer: go here http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html and talk with them since it's not a ubuntu product
<Kud|> pbureau: Any ideas?
<godhell> when i try to boot into ubuntu I get error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.
<pbureau> Kud|, well now you know it seees the ethernet card, but is there a driver loaded for it ? type lshw and look under *-network
<xixor> howdy everybody
<godhell> Anyone knows how to change in the grub boot menu?
<sivik> godhell, what kind of change
<kitche> godhell: yes do you know your ubuntu partition?
<xixor> I think I am going to install ubuntu this weekend on my thinkpad x60 notebook, I am quite excited
<godhell> I got 2 hdds, one with ubuntu other with windows
<godhell> i can boot into windows, but not ubuntu
<sivik> godhell, did you install ubuntu first or windows first?
<zer0bit> hello .. i need some information on ubuntu .. firstly i am ZERO in linux.. i have always been a windows user .. but i want to give a try to linux
<godhell> ubuntu is set as boot hdd
<godhell> windows is secondary
<godhell> can the problem be that windows hdd is set as master?
<godhell> =p
<Kud|> wow this seems like it's just going to be fast reinstalling since no one seems to have any suggestions for my problem :/
<zer0bit> i have too many newbie questions .. so please someone who is free pm me .. wouldnt want to disturb main channel with n00b questions
<cod1> now that i've installed beryl, my taskbar shows through any fullscreen apps i run, like games or mythtv, anyone know hot to fix that?
<kitche> godhell: no it just seems like your menu.lst is set incorrectly
<fatbrain> godhell: just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<godhell> how do i do it from being in the grub menu?
<IcemanV9> xixor: you'll love it :) (dapper on TP z60m owner)
<Randomtime_> sorry my wireless lost connection, i was looking for a usb fix
* variant just tried picasa, awsomely powerfull software. shame it's propreitry though
<kitche> godhell: press e at grub should take you to edit mode if not then you need to press esc then e
<xixor> Iceman: I am hoping so, I have been a Debian user since about 1997, but have been hearing so many good things about ubuntu
<riotkittie> Kud|: whats your prob?
<godhell> kitche; now i've pressed e
<jcole> variant: is there a repo for picasa? or is it already included?
<Kud|> riotkittie: Ubuntu isn't recognizing my ethernet card no matter what I do; pppoeconf, pon ads-provider, etc
<kitche> godhell ok go to the kernel line and see what root= says
<riotkittie> zer0bit: your "n00b" questions are quite welcome, ask :P
<variant> jcole: there is a .deb on googles picasa site. you can just download/run with default app to install it
<harry__> what's the ubuntu version of a task manager? or a process list. i need to kill a firefox process, but there aren't any windows open
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. ok.. thanks .. firstly as a windows user is it good idea to learn linux ?
<riotkittie> Kud|: ah. :\
<jcole> Kud|: lspci | grep Ethernet
<Randomtime> i can't remember who I was talking too but someone was helping me with my usb???
<jcole> variant: how do you know when there is an update?
<godhell> kitche; says kernel /boot/vmlinuz.... and after abit of text it says root=/dev/sdb ro quiet splas (smoething)
<Randomtime> !ubotu usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kud|> jcole: Tried that, grep is just bringing me up a new command line rather than returning anything
<variant> jcole: no idea
<cstextile1> Is python already included in the ubuntu-desktop?
<Randomtime> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<kitche> godhell: yes your root= is setup wrong should be /dev/sdb1 or 2 depending which partition is your / but I m guesisng it's probably 1
<riotkittie> zer0bit: if you're curious and/or interested about learning linux, then yes, it is a good idea. if youre not, its not :P
<jcole> Randomtime: what's up with your usb?
<jcole> Randomtime: usb or a usb device?
<godhell> kitche; doh forgott it says /dev/sdb1 ro quiet
<riotkittie> Kud|: ah :\  and i am useless with hardware. sorry.
<Randomtime> jcole: usb
<IcemanV9> harry__: in terminal, type top & kill firefox process
<harry__> thanks ice
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. i had given a serious try to learn linux a few months back by installing mandrake linux .. ended up losing all my data and formatting my HD..
<jcole> Randomtime: what exactly is the problem?
<Randomtime> just dosn't work with ubuntu, worked with windows before i wiped
<zer0bit> riotkittie so someone told me there is something called LIVE CD .. linux that runs from cd and doesnt touch hard drive s
<riotkittie> and senile. apparently i am unable to remember sentences typed 3 minutes back
<Kud|> riotkittie: hehe np bud, just annoying since it was working fine yesterday.
<jcole> Randomtime: did you check dmesg?
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. someone also said that ubuntu has that type of cd .. but it says nothing on your site about live cd
<dmchugh> Godhell: But unix is secondary drive isnt it then sd2
<Randomtime> jcole: I havn't a clue what that is
<nn531> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<rpedro> !desktopcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktopcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godhell> dmchugh; the linux drive is set as "first" hdd in BIOS settings
<kitche> godhell: ok how about what does root( ) say
<jcole> Randomtime: oh ok, so you don't know if it is a usb problem
<Randomtime> I do
<jcole> Randomtime: try this -> dmesg | grep usb
<jojoman02> mnoir, thanks for everything especially the fhs02.3
<riotkittie> zer0bit: wow, that is rough re: mandrake and data loss. yes, there are live CDs and yes , you can find them on the website. theyre  the default download.
<dmchugh> godhell: sd1 then.. (sata drive)
<godhell> kitche; root=/dev/sdb1 ro quiet splas........... *somthing*
<Randomtime> sorry n00b
<kitche> godhell: root () is what I want not root=
<Randomtime> I don't know anything yet
<haraldhv> what does it mean that the linux-image-amd64-k8 has been obsoleted by linux-image-generic? Does ubuntu simply not have special amd64-k8 kernels?
<godhell> ah
<ala> what would you guys recommend for feisty: compiz or beryl?
<godhell> kitche; root (hd4,0)
<zer0bit> riotkittie  .. i red the whole website .. it offers one download .. some .iso cd .. and says its installable .. it doesnt say its live cd .. if it wants to install anything on my HD i dont want it .. if its something that wont touch my HD i want it .. how to figure that out ?
<jcole> Randomtime: paste the output from "dmesg | grep usb" to http://pastebin.ca/
<mnoir> !generic| haraldhv
<ubotu> haraldhv: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<kitche> godhell ok that looks wrong should be hd1,0 or sd1,0 depending how your bios sees the sata drives
<Randomtime> I don't know how to do that, sorry
<kitche> godhell: unless you have four drives in your computer of course
<f4en> anyone here good with dhcp / leases nameservers?
<jcole> Randomtime: go to a terminal
<rpedro> zer0bit: get the desktop iso. it's a livecd + it installs if you so choose
<Randomtime> ok
<godhell> kitche; i got about 6 drives in my comp
<TheShrimp> hello, I customized my ubuntu installation, can I make that into a new live CD that way if I want to show my friends or if I reinstall I can keep my settings?
<riotkittie> zer0bit: the one it's offering /is/ the live CD. does it have Desktop in the name?
<mnoir> f4en: maybe
<jcole> f4en: man dhclient
<Randomtime> that i know how to do
<r_rehashed> hi all
<CorrosionX> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive and i thought it would install Grub on the 1st drive but I don't get it when my computer boots, can someone tell me how to fix it?
<jcole> Randomtime: type "dmesg | grep usb" and hit enter
<f4en> mnoir, hmm I am having a problem with dhcp overwriting my manually added nameservers, know how to prevent this?
<kitche> godhell: ok hmm well root that you have says it's drive 3 and the first partition
<Randomtime> yeah i'm rebooting to termanal
<jcole> Randomtime: no
<r_rehashed> anybody here with 64-bit Ubuntu and the flash plug-in working in Firefox?
<mnoir> f4en: no :( sorry
<f4en> k
<jcole> Randomtime: gnome terminal
<Randomtime> dmest | grep usb
<zer0bit> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download   ... no it doesnt say desktop OR live CD anywhere
<Randomtime> i know
<kitche> r_hashed: some people do they had ot make a 32bit chroot to use it you cna also use nspluginwrapper also
<jcole> Randomtime: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<godhell> kitche; okej, well it's set as number one in BIOS, but then again I got 3 SATA drives and 3 IDE drives, 1 IDE drive is being set as master and in BIOS secondary HDD
<riotkittie> zer0bit: i dont have access to a GUi at the moment. hold on a sec.
<r_rehashed> kitche: I have nspluginwrapper installed
<nanda> hi, how can I install a .run binary?
<LogicalDash> My notification area isn't displaying icons for apps that load on startup... but it works fine the rest of the time. I don't know what's wrong, help?
<Randomtime> doh
<r_rehashed> kitche: now what do I do?
<kitche> godhell: hmm it's hard to tell really if your not sure how the drive is seen by your computer the bios boot order is different then what the computer sees it as
<dmchugh> godhel, kitche. Maybe duplicate sections for every drive and check witch one gets hime where he wants
<Ricket> Hi, I am getting the AGP error "xf86_ENOMEM" as mentioned in the URL at the end of this message, the box says to "load the kernel driver" but I don't understand the details of how to do it, provided here. Someone please tell me exactly what I need to do. http://xoomer.alice.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#agp
<Beverage> hey guys I am trying to get my nvidia drivers to install and work for my Geforce 5500, out of the two I have tried my xserver always crashed and I have to recover my old xorg.conf anyone got suggestions?
<zer0bit> riotkittie ... take your time =) i am not gonna leave this channel until i decide whether i want to learn linux or not .. i mean before starting the thing first stumbling block for a windows user is to figure out whatever that needs to be downloaded is live or not
<r_rehashed> kitche:I downloaded the flash 9 plugin and pasted it in /usr/llib/firefox/plugins
<kitche> r_rehashed: this hsould help you http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/projects/nspluginwrapper#documentation
<r_rehashed> ty :)
<Randomtime> jcole: It's gonna take me about 5 mins
<godhell> dmchugh; well i can't save it to say root (hd6,0) for eg, when i go out from the editing it goes back to root (hd4,0) setting
<godhell> and in windows it's seen as disk6
<MrWamu> Does anyone know where I can get a good anti virus for ubuntu...?
<andre> hey guys
<CorrosionX> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu on my 2nd hard drive and i thought it would install Grub on the 1st drive but I don't get it when my computer boots, can someone tell me how to fix it?
<zer0bit> MrWamu .. i thought linux was virus free thingy
<host`> how do I do a scan of my hd and files to see if damage was done during a warm-reboot?
<kitche> for the ones that use picasa and a virus scanner this should help you out also http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Labs-Picasa-for-Linux/browse_thread/thread/28956757a2f4454e it's a flase positive
<dmchugh> Godhell sounds like the controller order may have to best set (SATA LAST)
<kitche> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<MrWamu> For the most part...
<kitche> MrWamu: it only detects windows viruses though
<andre> I'm wondering if there are any linux dedicated torrent search engines out there??
<wendrownik> welcom
<zer0bit> MrWamu .. well .. are you trying to say that there are viruses for linuxes ?
<host`> there are viruses in linux
<andre> you should clarify that
<dmchugh> Godhell: no ignore that..
<host`> just a little more rare than in windows
<godhell> dmchugh; ignore what?
<andre> there are no viruses in linux
<wendrownik> ?speak polish
<jcole> host`: fsck
<andre> though some virii do exist FOR linux
<zer0bit> host` .. well .. then i think i am better off with windows .. atleast i am an advance user of windows .. zilch in linux.. so its more of a lost cause
<Beverage> MrWamu, apparently avg has linux antivirus but im not sure about that, and yes folks there are linux virus's....VERY VERY few and the chance of you gettingone is a billion to 0
<andre> zer0bit: give it a chance ;)
<jcole> linux has like 2 and a half viruses
<zer0bit> jcole .. matter of time
<jcole> zer0bit: ya, they say the same thing about macs
<host`> how do I run fsck... I don't want to run it on a mounted fs
<Ricket> How do I double-check that a modprobe command actually took effect? I hate how it doesn't return anything for "success" (which I don't trust to be success!)
<dmchugh> godhell: You are booting Sata first SD4 is your first IDE drive
<agent> samba no longer works since yesterday (via nautilus) - works via linneighbourhood - anyone know how to fix this?
<dmchugh> godhell SD4=HD4 sry
<jcole> host`: mount -o remount,ro /dev/xxx /media/xxx
<godhell> dmchugh; well i can't change anything in the editing becouse it wont save
<zer0bit> well.. change is not easy for a windows user .. your linux community is still ruled by geeks.. i find it difficult even to start.. but i am not going to give up just yet
<host`> jcole, I'm guessing I need to do this in tty1 or so...
* riotkittie is not a geek 
<IcemanV9> !pl | wendrownik
<ubotu> wendrownik: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. did u check the website ?
<dmchugh> kitche: any ideas?
<Randomtime> Jcole: Is there a space between that or not?
<Ricket> If I use modprobe on a module, is that module permanently installed? Does it stay installed or added or w/e through a reboot?
<godhell> zer0bit; don't judge people becouse they run another OS, it's like saying windows is for people who loves getting viruses, spywares etc and loves to complain and being angry
<qbubble> zer0bit: I was an experienced Windows user as well, made the big step about 5 months ago, playing WoW etc works like a charm and the Ubuntu community in particular, is very friendly. My advice: make the transfer :D.
<Randomtime> go qbubble
<riotkittie> zer0bit: yeah. if you go to the dowload page and select the mirror closet to you, click on it and it will expand to show you options. the desktop CD is the live disc.
<r_rehashed> kitche: can't believe. just 1 commands to get it working! thank you
<r_rehashed> command*
<jcole> zer0bit: a few basic things make it hard for virus writers... being a non-root user, non-executable by default when saving files, file type is not determined by file extension, etc.
* distro-tester askes if they can make michael moore distro :D
<qbubble> zer0bit: are u using a raid setup?
* godhell gets ready to go berzerk on computer...
<Randomtime> jcole: is there a space between the text to type?
<jcole> Randomtime: dmesg|grep usb
<jcole> Randomtime: if fine too
<Randomtime> ok
<riotkittie> brb
<godhell> somebody pleease help me <.< it just wont mount my partition and the HDD is set as booter according to BIOS
<jcole> zer0bit:and CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. well .. yes .. it says desktop cd and says i dont have to change anything in my computer .. still they failed to say liveCD .. all the same
<Randomtime> jcole: nothing just brings me down a line of termanal text
<zer0bit> no i am not using a raid setup
<Ricket> Does anyone here happen to have an ATI Radeon 9600SE?
<Ricket> (or similar)
<qbubble> zer0bit: nvm then :D
<jcole> zer0bit: most viruses exploit buffer overflows, which is hard with that enabled... grep CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX= /boot/config-`uname -r`
<dmchugh> godhell: Save the changes to hd4 but indicate the correct drive in the boot menu file..
<jcole> Randomtime: hmm
<Randomtime> zer0bit: the desktop CD's a trial realy, Knoppix is good if your going to be running day to day without installing
<godhell> dmchugh; but it wont save
<rpedro> Ricket: I have a regular radeon 9600pro
<double> Ubuntu 6.10 installer keeps crashing. Any advice?
<riotkittie> hrm.
<zer0bit> Randomtime .. yes .. yesterday i downloaded it .. atleast it says very specifically for a new user like me that everything will happen from CD .. makes things easier to understand for a newbie
<Ricket> rpedro: Is it working on Ubuntu? If so can you private message me and help me get my 9600SE working?
<jcole> Randomtime: paste everything from "dmesg" to http://pastebin.ca/
<riotkittie> it mentions it under the information section :P
<rpedro> Ricket: /join #ati
<zeifer> double, run a disc check on your installation disc
<godhell> dmchugh; how do i save?
<Randomtime> jcole: nothing cake out
<Randomtime> lol cake
<Randomtime> came
<dmchugh> godhell; I'm used to editing the file outside the the boot manager.. Kitche?
<CBinGR> hey all, i am running ubuntu and cant get my wifi to work, i have the ipw3945 driver and everything from the ubuntu user guides and still no luck, and ideas?
<Randomtime> double: try increasing size of partition
<jcole> Randomtime: dmesg
<host`> how do I go to single user mode?
<Randomtime> CBinGR: are the drivers linux compattable
<zer0bit> Randomtime .. its just that knoppix latest thingy is a bit buggy .. xwindows keeps restarting when i try to open BIG movie files
<Randomtime> jcole: dmesg was typed in
<CBinGR> Randomtime, i hope so, i apt-get installed em
<jcole> Randomtime: if nothing printed you are not running linux
<double> randomtime: i wiped out all the partitions using a win98 startup floppy
<jcole> lol, win98 floppy... i remember those days
<dmchugh> andre said: "there are no viruses in linux" just developers
<double> zeifer: i checked the cd and it is fine. no errors detected
<godhell> OMFG now it says that NTLDR is missing when i try to boot into windows :o
<jcole> godhell: oops
<zer0bit> can some average user of ubuntu please pm me ?
<riotkittie> knoppix. ugh. debian based live cds make me weep. including teh ubuntu disc :P
<double> jcole: i had to do something!
<riotkittie> zer0bit: elaborate on "average"
<Randomtime> jcole: I am
<Randomtime> Jcole: ok finaly
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. yes but atleast you can figure out which is a livedisc and which is not .. how to figure it out on my own ?
<dmchugh> godhell: Very apropriate explicative...
<lola> hey! anybody whos got working a xorg.config file with video-out support for an Intel GMA Graphics card (macbook)?
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. for knoppix they said there that everything runs from CD .. here they are not saying anything specifically .. (dont forget that i am a TOTAL newbie in the world of linux)
<riotkittie> zer0bit: reading the information page would be a good start :P   though, while i did not do heavy searching, it appears that its only mentioned at the end of the page.
<zeifer> double, how does it "crash" on you?
<riotkittie> perhaps it should be somewhere more prominent, and explained more thoroughly.
<double> zeifer: i launch the grahic icon installer, it creates partitions, and after about 15% it gives long list of errors
<Randomtime> jcole: ok i've got the big lump of text, but I don't have internet to paste it anywhere
<Randomtime> what line are you looking for and i'll type that in manualy
<godhell> dmchugh; well i got some important things on the windows desk so i rather save it first
<zer0bit> riotkittie .. yep =)  thats what actually i wanted to say !! i am still trying to find it actually but i do take your  word for it
<aib> anyone know what package I can find python's distutils in? I haven't had luck on packages.ubuntu.com
<zer0bit> The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 192MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<lola> any macbook owners here?
<Randomtime> !desktop CD
<preaction> yes'm
<jcole> Randomtime: firefox?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<double> lola: i have a mackbook
<lola> double, sweet! have you upgraded to feisty?
<riotkittie> zer0bit: it does not use the term live disc but if you start at ubuntu.com and follow the information link after desktop, on the bottom of that page it mentions being able to use it w/o changing things
<dmchugh> godhell: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm
<ad> ubuntu upgrades disasters
<Randomtime> jcole: if the internet dosn't connect at all then i'm hardly going to use firefox, I'm trying to get the usb fixed so that I can get the fix for my internet
<riotkittie> oh im slow.
<double> lola: i am trying to run edgy.  dapper kept crashing
<lola> double, it solved a lot of problems..
<jcole> Randomtime: dmesg | grep usb
<Randomtime> jcole: done
<ad> http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/10/27/ubuntu-edgy-upgrades-a-disaster-for-many/
<lola> double, now grub works fine
<double> lola: oops, i am trying to run that stuff on a vectra Pent III 933gHZ
<jcole> Randomtime: did you get output?
<riotkittie> i'm dealing with a hyperactive toddler and am mildly distracted
<lola> double, without an OSX partition
<Randomtime> for the dmesg yes, not the grep usb
<lola> double, ok
<double> lola: can we do a private chat? I have a few items and dont want to mess up the flow on the open chat
<zer0bit> neways guys .. one this is for sure .. this community especially riotkittie rock big =)
<zer0bit> just because you fellas will be around i will give it a go =)
<Akuma_> what utility can i use to get my own ip address? from the command line
<FarrisG> Are there any simple, F/OSS apps for generating reports on web access? I suppose the data would be collected at my firewall, and shot into a DB, then pulled by a script on my web server? I feel disgusting looking into this, but my boss has finally decided that he wants us to start tracking all the porn sites our employees are going to
<Randomtime> that's a linux community, 300% better than your adverage windows user
<mnoir> Akuma_: ip addr ls
<riotkittie> zer0bit: yeah, the community is the reason i've stuck with ubuntu. people are really helpful, and really nice
<double> is a nick permanent or can it change with every session?
<zer0bit> riotkittie that includes you BIGTIME =)
<jcole> godhell: you alright?
<riotkittie> :)
<zer0bit> Randomtime .. yup .. cant disagree there
<ad> let's be real though, almost any ubuntu upgrade breaks the system
<lola> double, what do you mean?
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, i've been having issues reverting from fglrx drivers back to radeon (fglrx doesn't work with aiglx
<ad> it's the least stable os i have ever used
<godhell> jcole; not yet...
<netsrot> hi, how do I configure cd autorun? I think it's nice that it mounts but don't like the window popping up.
<mnoir> ad: none have broken mine
<ad> you have to use it without tweaking
<godhell> trying to fix the ntldr atm
<NET||abuse> now i've removed the fglrx-driver, but i still see fglrx.ko in modprobe -l
<ad> mine breaks more than windowz
<zer0bit> Randomtime .. but at the same time i hope that everytime i come here i will find peeps like you and riotkittie around.. because as you can see, after booting from the CD i am gonna come here HELL LOTTA times to learn things !! ^^
<Akuma_> mnoir: thats giving me my address inside the lan, i want my isp assigned address
<riotkittie> ad: thats impressive.
<lecrucious> I hope someone can help me. I'm new to ubuntu, not to linux, and just loaded edgy. i just added a large disk drive to the server and need to partition it and give it a mount point. I have been search all day and the only docs talk about partitioning during setup. I don't have a gui installed. Does ubuntu have a partitioning tool? I'm use to suse where even their text based tools guide you through everything.
<riotkittie> IcemanV9: you may have parted installed. if not, its only an apt-get away
<Dumbalien> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349441
<dmchugh> godhell: try the last comment at the bottom of the page here: You will loos Grub though: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=378427
<zer0bit> Randomtime btw do you know any good website to start reading about linux ?  ( i know www.google.com is a good place but you guys might have had a look at a few and know which ones are good for total begginer)
<IcemanV9> moi?
<Dumbalien> anyone help with hardrive problems
<jcole> godhell: see PM
<riotkittie> IcemanV9: err. no. not you. sorry. ><
<NET||abuse> anychance someone can help me? how can i fully remove the kernel module from my system for fglrx??
<ad> yeah man, the only reason i liked ubuntu was wealth of documentation
<lola> lecrucious, you can manually partition during the installation if thats what you mean
<jcole> Randomtime: i can't help you unless i see the dmesg output
<ad> but i don't want to read pages because of a system fault and not mine
<godhell> dmchugh; it's two different drives, if the other doesnt have ntldr it wont boot, and the linux hdd is using grub and is set as booting hdd and i can get into grub..
<IcemanV9> :) it happens
<godhell> jcole; what PM? havent gotten any PM
<Randomtime> jcole: sorry then i'll leave it for tonight
<lecrucious> lola: thank you. Yes I know that. The problem i have is partitioning after install
<ad> i think i shouldn't be saying what i'm saying in this room :P
<erUSUL> lecrucious: use parted
<Randomtime> zer0bit: try google linux http://www.google.com/linux
<jcole> Randomtime: no eth card in the linux box?
<robdeman> he gang.. what is a good newsgroup client for Linux? one similar to NewsPro on Windows? for downloading binaries like full DVD's and stuff?
<erUSUL> lecrucious: is a cli tool but it is easy enough
<Dumbalien> what tool would i use to check a hardrive
<riotkittie> zer0bit: for the most part, i stick to books over websites... but if there's one site i'd recommend, it's ubuntuforums.org .... there's an absolute wealth of knowledge there
<opapo> does anyone know why gedit uses root as your group when connecting to remote servers?
<dmchugh> Godhell, I've got to run but dont want to leave you in the learch...
<Randomtime> jcole: I can't paste anything and I'm too new to understand somethings
<jcole> Randomtime: why not ssh to it from the box you are chatting with right now?
<andrea_> www.freepenguin.135.it
<saxofoner> Hi all, I've borked my 'Buntu again... the thread I just made is right...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2097346#post2097346
<godhell> dmchugh, leave if you have to, i have to sleep soon anyway
<riotkittie> opapo: gedit connects to servers?
<jcole> godhell: open up a private window with me
<IcemanV9> NET||abuse: from repo OR ati.com?
<olsen> distro-tester: back
<axa-axa> Hi, one quick question, has Fiesty become stable?
<dmchugh> godhell; sorrry :(
<opapo> riotkittie: I can use ssh to connect to a server.  I can then edit files on that server.
<riotkittie> axa-axa: no, its still in alpha
<riotkittie> opapo: ah
<axa-axa> thanks
<Gc00> is there any particular reasen why my D-Link 530 TX doesn't work with Xubuntu?
<IcemanV9> NET||abuse: lots of good info to start at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NET||abuse> IcemanV9: i don't want to use fglrx, i'm trying to remove it.
<double> lola:  i was told not to type a whole bunch of questions at the same time.  I heard there is a way to have a private chat if you want to have a longer "conversation"
<slept> is there no canadian ubuntu mirror ?
<lecrucious> thanx everyone. I think "parted" is what I was looking for.
<riotkittie> Gc00: errr. does it show up when you type iwconfig  ?  or lspci ?
<NET||abuse> IcemanV9: now i've uninstalled the fglrx driver package, i've reinstalled libgl1-mesa-glx several times, and i am looking at the modprobe -l and still seeing fglrx.ko in the module list
<jcole> godhell: windows gets angry when it is not on the 1st partition, but you can do some tricks with grub to make it work
<godhell> jcole; help me then
<godhell> jcole; it worked before
<faLUCE> Hi. I'm trying to install linuxtv-dvb on a 2.6.17-10-generic. It gives me several compilation errors (for example: i had to change, in srcs, a macro called "MODULE_PARM" with "module_param"),,, so i ask: which is the correct way of proceeding? i should patch the kernel or the source code of the drivers? thnks
<jcole> godhell: might have been the last update-grub
<baegle__> Anyone know when the 2.6.18 kernel will be available through official ubuntu channels?
<Gc00> riotkittie: lspci gave me an Ethernet Controller, but "DECChip ..."
<shwag> How can I throttle the amount of bandwidth users on my server use via sftp ?
<jcole> godhell: again, open a pm window with me
<ikonia> faLUCE: don't patch the kernel source as it won't match the pre-compiled binary
<godhell> jcole; already done it
<ikonia> baegle__: probably never
<slept> NET||abuse, modprobe fglrx
<baegle__> ikonia: Why not? Are they skipping right over it?
<ikonia> shwag: you're best using iptables for that
<saxofoner> I borked my xorg.conf, reinstalled the backup, and it's still crazy!  What to do...
<faLUCE> ikonia: ?
<riotkittie> Gc00: ah. :\  i have the good fortune to own a dLink that worked out of the box  ...   you may have to look into ndiswrapper
<ikonia> baegle__: well .19's out and so's .20 so why would they update to .18
<AXiOM_> This is prolly noobie, but does anyone know a command to reveal the wirless chipset in my computer????
<NET||abuse> slept: yeh, comes up No loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/x11/xorg.con
<slept> NET||abuse, if its not there install restricted modules
* thug hi all
<shwag> ikonia: thats what I was thinking
<ikonia> AXiOM_: you may see it with lspci
<AXiOM_> ikonia:  danke
<Staz> Hi, how can I do hardware tests in Ubuntu, I think my graphics card is dying.
<slept> NET||abuse, maybe i don't get what you want
<sess> what happened to #ubuntu-xgl
<jcole> godhell: why are you now answereing?
<ikonia> Staz: you can't
<baegle__> ikonia: Oh, hmmmm, I just installed Mint 2.1 which claims to be completely Ubuntu with just some small differences, and I have the 2.6.17 kernel
<Staz> ok cheers
<godhell> jcole I wrote "k" as last, but i can't see what you are writing...
<baegle__> Can I install a later kernel through apt?
<ikonia> baegle__: mint is totally different
<ikonia> baegle__: no
<Gc00> riotkittie: wait, I'm talking about a wired card - it's a pretty common one too
<Kristophe> anyone know how to install dansguardian without clamav?
<NET||abuse> slept: i'm trying to remove the fglrx module from kernel, basically i tried out the fglrx to see how it would work with beryl, didn't realise composite doesn't work with fglrx, so i am trying to revert back to radeon, i reverted my xorg.conf, removed the fglrx driver package, and replaced /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2, now the only thing remaining of fglrx is the module listed in modprobe -l (fglrx.ko)
<lskd-255> did someone say canadian mirrors: # mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com # mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages # gulus.USherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu
<jcole> godhell: double click my nick to open a window
<ikonia> NET||abuse: you'll have to reboot after removing it
<baegle__> ikonia: is that because 2.6.17 is the latest kernel in apt, or because you can't install any kernel through apt?
<ikonia> lskd-255: no-one said anything
<NET||abuse> slept: at present trying to boot up with glx enabled causes the X serveer to crash out, i can't even switch virtual console, just have a black screen., i've seen online that this is a bug with fglrx
<jcole> godhell: are you in gaim? xchat?
<sess> pardon, but what happened to #ubuntu-xgl, I hvae questions about compiz/beryl
<ikonia> baegle__: its the latest kernel
<nats> hello
<ikonia> sess: channels still there
<sess> I join it, there's no one there
<godhell> jcole; xchat
<ikonia> maybe its quiet, or maybe its stopped being supported
<lskd-255> ikonia, sorry, I thought I read something about it and used the term 'said' loosely
<baegle__> ikonia: So, do you know when a newer kernel will be available?
<sess> ikonia: it was there yesterday, and its gone today?
<jcole> godhell: double click my nick and notice the window
<slept> NET||abuse, boot glx ??? you mean start the xserver , no ?
<ikonia> baegle__: you're not using ubuntu so I don't have a clue
<riotkittie> Gc00: oh.  hm. im useless. someone in the know should speak up in a moment, though. if they havent already
<ikonia> sess: well, looks empty now
<ikonia> maybe it stopped being supported today
<Phopsy> Evening all, I have a BT Home Hub wireless access point. I've put the (E?)SSID in and the WEP key, but it doesn't seem to want to connect. Tried wifi-radar and that finds the signal, but when I click connect won't get an IP address. Is this hardware/signal related, or some other issue?
<baegle__> ikonia: how about available in ubuntu?
<AXiOM_> Has anyone had their wireless Inter Corporation PRO/100 VE Ethernet Controller working under ubuntu feisty fawn
<sess> ikonia: that would be rather amazing.  Ill visit the project page and see if theres any news
<lskd-255> here we go .......... <slept> is there no canadian ubuntu mirror ?
<ikonia> Phopsy: does your card support wep in linux
<NET||abuse>  slept: i mean booting up with Load glx in xorg.conf, yes booting X, but with glx enabled, causes black screen
<godhell> jcole; why can't we take it here instead? it doesnt seem to work
<ikonia> baegle__: will no plans for an update that I'm aware of
<Phopsy> Ikonia: How would I check that out?
<slept> lskd-255, ? and is there one ?
<ikonia> Phopsy: check the hardware compatability of that card
<NET||abuse> slept: just rebooted after trying to modprobe -r fglrx, didn't work, still crashes
<bXi> NET||abuse: what error do you get?
<bXi> something like http://bluepunk.110mb.com/error.txt ?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: modprove fglrx won't work as you said you removed it
<lskd-255> canada country code is ca ............ 1) mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com   2) mirror.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/ubuntu/packages   2)  gulus.USherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu
<NET||abuse> bXi: no error, there is just a crash, normal warnings (can't find external monitor disabled ddc
<slept> NET||abuse, if you reboot the module will be loaded again
<ikonia> lskd-255: do you have a question ?
<NET||abuse> slept: yes, i want to stop it being loaded... how can i?
<Dumbalien> any help ?
<lecrucious> i'm inside of parted and it says for filesystem types it can do ext2, fat32, fat16, and swap. is that it or has it just not been updated?
<lskd-255> ikonia, no, I'm answering your questions
<ikonia> lskd-255: I didn't have a question
<jcole> godhell: http://jcole.org/godhell.png
<jcole> godhell: ok
<Dumbalien> what does a padlock mean over a folder
<slept> NET||abuse, cat /var/log/Xorg....
<jcole> godhell: do you have a livecd?
<ikonia> Dumbalien: you don't have permissions to enter it
<alecjw> lecrucious, you need to install addons for other filesystems (i think) or at least, you do in gparted
<lskd-255> eau contrare
<Phopsy> Ikonia: According to the hardware spec it's capable of up to 256-Bit WEP encryption.
<ikonia> Phopsy: in linux ?
<godhell> jcole; yes
<Dumbalien> i just mounted it
<jharr> is there a good website on changing key bindings?
<Phopsy> Ikonia: Naturally, I'm unsure of that...It doesn't say anything about an operating system
<jharr> I want to turn my caps lock into something useful.
<ikonia> Phopsy: you need to google it
<lecrucious> is there a good howto somewhere on using parted
<Dumbalien> windows ntfs, viewd folders on hd and now i cant get in again
<Phopsy> Ikonia: Good scheme.
<godhell> jcole, tell me what to do..
<jcole> godhell: if you cannot boot into ubuntu, boot from the livecd
<ikonia> Phopsy: sorry - just so much time is wasted then at the end the user said "oooh its not supported in linux"
<godhell> jcole, it works to boot the live cd
<Assargadon> Hi
<Yodude> :)hey guys i need some help with mounting my disk on edgy
<ikonia> Yodude: just ask the question
<ikonia> cut to the chase
<baegle__> Hmmmm, the new thinkpads come with the e1000 nic. From what I've found, the e1000 support in 2.6.17 kernel is not great, and I'm having serious problems with it. I'm also told that later kernel versions support the e1000 better. Without plans for an upgrade to a new kernel version, what's the best way to resolve this issue?
<erUSUL> lecrucious: use mkpart inside parted and then use the varius mkfs.* to make the fs you want
<NET||abuse> slept: ok cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log   what am i looking for?
<slept> the first error
<ikonia> baegle__: 1.) stop asking in here - your not using ubuntu 2.) the E1000's are supported fine at a base level
<godhell> jcole; booted up the live cd, what now?
<slept> (EE)
<Yodude> ok, in dapper drake i used to add lines to pmount.allow then mount the partitions manually from Places-Computer
<Yodude> however
<jcole> godhell: do a "sudo fdisk -l" and paste it into #flood
<NET||abuse> slept: no (EE) lines
<Yodude> in edgy i can't do this because i don't see any partitions in Places-Computer!
<erUSUL> baegle__: "Without plans for an upgrade to a new kernel version" there is no way to resolve the isuue if it is true that the kernel is the culprit
<jcole> godhell: or pastebin.ca
<Yodude> i went to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<double> ikonia: the graphic installer crashes everytime i try to load dapper or degy on my vectra Pent III.  What to do?
<godhell> jcole, pastebin.ca is prob better becouse i can't get into irc on that comp as far as i know
<ikonia> double: boot safe graphics mode, or use the alternate cd
<jcole> godhell: ok, sounds good
<double> ikonia: alternate disc or ROM?
<ikonia> rom ?
<Yodude> but i don't understand what they said
<ikonia> double: cd
<soundray> I have a spot of trouble compiling a program with cmake. It complains about errors in CMakeLists.txt, giving me messages like 'cannot find target "binarize" to install' errors.
<sess> Is there an ubuntu howto on getting a NON Wacom tablet working?  I have a genius pensketch 9x12 that I want to use, if it helps its recognized as a regular tablet in windows (like a tablet pc's tablet) I don't even care about pressure settings if I can get the pen to work at all I'd be happy.  right now the puck works fine but the pen doesn't register
<double> I burned a new one and checked the disk.  No errors.  what now?
<Yodude> they told me: look through the list which was just created. For every location ('/media/windows'), run the following command.
<Yodude> ls /media/windows
<Niklas_E> is there any file like .xsession that gdm reads when you login so you can write the application that should start when you login in it?
<ikonia> double: no - burn a cd from the alternate CD image - OR use the current image and use safe graphics mode
<Randomtime> godhell: this is irc
<slept> NET||abuse, if you cat  it you wont see the whole file ... either do | less or | grep EE
<erUSUL> Niklas_E: Use System>Preferences>sesion
<soundray> Niklas_E: why not add your program to System-Preferences-Session-Startup Programs ?
<Yodude> so anyone can help?
<ikonia> Yodude: just mount them
<godhell> Randomtime; no shit?
<ikonia> godhell: language !
<Niklas_E> well I use enlightenment and I can't do that
<erUSUL> Niklas_E: or ~/.Xsession iirc
<AXiOM_> has anyone got the Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 Ve (MOB) Ethernet Controller working in 6.10??!?!?!?1?
<Randomtime> godhell: yeah
<double> ikonia: i'll try safe graphics mode (again) because I dont know how to burn a cd from the alternate cd image
<Randomtime> bye
<NET||abuse> slept: yes yes,, i do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE or WW
<NET||abuse> it's fine, no errors
<ubuntuNOOB> Anyway you can find out your Video card without ripping your system open?
<Yodude> hello!!! help please!
<ikonia> double: you download the alternate cd iamge from ubuntu.com and burn it like any other cd image
<ikonia> Yodude: mount the partitions ?
<ferret_0567> My nick is "ferret_0567", right?
<Yodude> yes i'm not knowing how to do that in edgy
<ikonia> pooh not ferret_0567 again
<soundray> AXiOM_: sounds like it should work with the eepro100 module. What's the problem?
<slept> NET||abuse, when it crashes there must be an error
<Beverage> hey folks whats the best performace/graphic wise music player for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Yodude: place ---> connect to server
<Yodude> yes then what
<ikonia> Beverage: music players play music - not graphics
<AXiOM_> soundray: basically, it won't work? Eh.... I'm trying to figure out how to use it with my WPA connection
<ferret_0567> Does anybody know where to get a package for MadWifi on Ubuntu 6.10?
<ikonia> Yodude: select the server and share
<double> ikonia: thanks, i'll try it. btw, do you know if i can use xchat on a mac?
<godhell> jcole; i think it halted, any idea how to close firefox by force? Can't open any windows it just halted
<NET||abuse> slept: ok, i don't know,, i get a blank screen and i'm unable to change to any other virtual console (ctrl+alt+Fx), so i don't know what to call that,, a crash, a hang.... what??
<AXiOM_> soundray: it's not really responding
<Yodude> share what?
<Beverage> ikonia: i know i meant graphics like cool factor...you know looks pretty =D
<ikonia> double: no idea - I don't run makes
<NET||abuse> slept: there's no other option that to hard shutdown
<ikonia> Yodude: the network share
<soundray> AXiOM_: you want WPA on a wired connection?
<ikonia> Beverage: thats just personal opinion
<agliv5_> greetings :) is there a command line option to burn multisesion DVDs?
<AXiOM_> soundray:  no no lol
<Beverage> ikonia: well what do you suggest ?
<AXiOM_> soundray:  wireless of course
<Yodude> what service type is that?
<ikonia> Beverage: totem, xine, vlc,
<Niklas_E> tnx
<slept> NET||abuse, try to reconfigure your xserver via dpkg-reconfigure
<Beverage> ikonia: thanksd
<soundray> AXiOM_: that device you named is a wired NIC to the best of my knowledge
<ikonia> Yodude: depends what the server is sharing with
<xixor> Does anyone happen to know if microsoft wireless keyboard/mice have linux support?  I have a microsoft wireless keyboard/mouse 700, but couldn't find any information on google
<Yodude> i
<AXiOM_> oh
<redbox> xixor: they should work fine
<NET||abuse> slept: ok, i'll try that,, i'll be afk for 10 minutes
<Yodude> 'm not sharing anything i would just like to mount my partitions
<Kuriyaki> Am I able to access my hard drive using the boot CD for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Yodude: is this a local disk or network disk ?
<alecjw> xixor, yes. they're supported, but some of the function keys on the keyboard might not work
<double> ikonia: is there such a thing as a private chat on irc channels?
<ferret_0567> I have a Atheros-based D-Link DWL-G650 Wireless G CardBus adapter coming in the mail
<ikonia> double: yes
<juano> Kuriyaki: yes you can\
<Kuriyaki> When Ubuntu tried partitioning my hard drive...it corrupted my hard drive
<Kuriyaki> So now I can't start it up at all...
<AXiOM_> soundray: i copied the wrong thing, soorryyy. Actually what I meant was my Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI , i believe
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: shock horror
<slyfox> Help. I have a file ending in ".chm" HTML help file, what in Linux can open it ?
<ferret_0567> ...so I would like to know how to setup MadWifi with a package, if possible
<double> ikonia: how do you set it up?
<Yodude> local disk
<ikonia> double: /chat $user
<Yodude> so?
<Kuriyaki> So I just want to recover my files...and restore my computer to factory settings
<xixor> redbox, alecjw: ok, so they should just work like any normal usb/keyboard mouse then, except for the special buttons
<juano> Yodude: fdisk -l pastebin
<Kuriyaki> How do I access the files on my hard drive through Ubuntu?
<redbox> xixor: yep
<soundray> AXiOM_: are you on edgy?
<AXiOM_> soundray: yes
<IcemanV9> ferret_0567: i have it. it's a great adapter. no problem with it ever since i brought it.
<juano> Yodude: what disk you trying to munt ?
<soundray> !wpa | AXiOM_
<ubotu> AXiOM_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juano> Yodude: mount*
<ferret_0567> Cool
<soundray> AXiOM_: oh, it links to the basic wireless stuff.
<StikkitJim> anyone got  a sec? :E
<Yodude> two disks the NTFS (C in windows) and the FAT32 (D in windows)
<ferret_0567> Now how do you setup MadWifi? Or does Ubuntu include a kernel module for it already?
<soundray> AXiOM_: have you read the wpa docs in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant?
<IcemanV9> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Yodude> two partitions actually
<juano> Yodude: ok, sudo fdisk -l and pastebin
<AXiOM_> soundray:  no
<ikonia> StikkitJim: just ask the quesiton
<IcemanV9> ferret_0567: it works out of box
<Phopsy> Ikonia: Remember me? :)
<ikonia> Phopsy: I do
<soundray> ferret_0567: madwifi should work out of the box with the linux-restricted-modules package
<ferret_0567> Whoa, too cool
<Phopsy> I found that more or less that chipset is supported.
<Yodude> Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<Yodude> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7476 cylinders
<Yodude> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Yodude>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Yodude> /dev/hda1   *           1        3769    30274461    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Yodude> /dev/hda2            3770        7476    29776477+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<soundray> AXiOM_: those would probably help
<Yodude> /dev/hda5            3770        7476    29776446    b  W95 FAT32
<ikonia> Yodude: stop
<ferret_0567> Great
<juano> Yodude: !pastebin
<StikkitJim> trying to install ubuntu on the macbook pro... grub failed to install as expected... when i apt-get install lilo lilo-docs, i get this error: E: Package lilo has no installation candidate
<ikonia> don't flood the channel
<IcemanV9> ferret_0567: with hoary, i had to install madwifi manually, but since breezy to now, it works out of the box. :)
<double> ikonia: i am trying to figure out the private chat protocol.  did you receive the invite?
<juano> !pastebin | Yodude
<AXiOM_> soundray: i'll give it a try
<ubotu> Yodude: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yodude> where is that pastebin!
<hupp3l> hey guys. i tried ot install my bcm43xx driver but now my ubuntu won't even start up
<sakobatoneko> how can i get my panels back
<ikonia> double: no, but that could be because I don't accept unrequested invites
<erUSUL> !paste > Yodude
<alecjw> xixor, yes. the function buttons will proably work, but might not
<Yodude> ok
<Yodude> 1sec gonna paste there
<OCgraphikz> im new to ubuntu, i am having trouble trying to get my internet drivers loaded
<xixor> alecjw: that is cool, I don't really use them anyway
<ikonia> internet drivers ?
<Kuriyaki> So how do I access my files?
<juano> Yodude: add this line to your /etc/fstab
<ikonia> OCgraphikz: what are internet drivers ?
<OCgraphikz> yup
<juano> Yodude: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g        auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<lmosher> Azureus isn't working well. I think something is up w/ JRE. I thought that was automatically installed, shouldn't apt have taken care of it?
<OCgraphikz> nic card
<lmosher> Azureus isn't working well = won't start :)
<ferret_0567> How big is your house IcemanV9? I am wondering how good a signal you get with that card.
<juano> Yodude: first do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<double> ikonia: i dont even know how to set that option.  is that a default position or did you set it yourself?
<ikonia> I set it
<double> hwy
<dimeo> ubuntu ... to the universe and beyond!
<IcemanV9> double: you need to register with freenode to have PM
<juano> Yodude: then add that line i told you
<double> i mean "why"
<Yodude> no no wait i'm on LiveCd for now i didn't install
<ikonia> double: because I don't want people asking me to chat with out me agreeing
<ferret_0567> To thwart spammers
<sakobatoneko> bugreport  popped up can i closed it and me panels were gone
<OCgraphikz> ubuntu is refusing to open my flash drive though
<double> icemancometh: what is PM?
<IcemanV9> ferret_0567: 2 story. it works excellent. it works at the library as well.
<Yodude> if you could just explain this page toi me then it's very good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sakobatoneko> bugreport  popped up andi closed it and me panels were gone
<ikonia> double: priviate message, but this channel is not about IRC chat lessons
<IcemanV9> double: PM == private message
<double> ikonia: you could always say no or ignore it
<juano> Yodude: what you want to do actually ?
<sakobatoneko> bugreport  popped up and i closed it and me panels were gone*
<hupp3l> would someone please help me out. ubuntu freezes as it starts loading
<ikonia> double: or I could just block them all apart from the ones I agree to
<IcemanV9> s/story/stories
<ikonia> double: that technique seems to work well for me
<Yodude> i just want to mount my windows partitions
<Yodude> on LiveCD
<juano> Yodude: from live cd ?
<ikonia> Yodude: mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Logite> Hey guys
* soundray is still hoping for someone with insight into cmake...
<Yodude> yes i used to be able to do that in dapper
<soundray> "Cannot find target" errors in CMakeLists.txt -- how do I track those down?
<Logite> When I try to install the AbiWord package it gives me this error
<Logite> Checking for required C library versions ... OK
<Logite> Checking for Standard C++ library ... OK
<Logite> Checking for popt command line arguments parser ... OK
<Logite> Checking for libpng graphics library ... OK
<Logite> Checking for GTK+ user interface toolkit ... OK
<Logite> Checking for XML processing library ... OK
<Logite> Checking for Glade user interface loader library ... OK
<Logite> Checking for GConf Configuration Framework ... OK
<Logite> Checking for Bonobo Component Model ... OK
<ikonia> STOP !
<erUSUL> Logite: stop!!
<Logite> Checking for GNOME User Interface Library ... OK
<Music_Shuffle> .............lololol.
<Logite> Checking for The Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library ... OK
<ikonia> don't flood the channel
<IcemanV9> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Logite> Checking for Unicode character map ... failed
<Logite> -------------------------------
<double> ikonia: good point. that's why i wanted a PM, so i could ask some questions not relevant to this channel's topic
<Logite> Error: Package 'Unicode character map' was found but was of the wrong version and the correct version could not be located.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Logite> [IV 4.0 for @gnome.org/libgucharmap] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-6-16-89.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Music_Shuffle> Rofllllllll
<juano> Yodude: well then sudo mkdir /mnt/windows1
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: thank you
<Kuriyaki> How may I access my files on my hardrive through Ubuntu?
<OCgraphikz> anyway
<Music_Shuffle> Moments like that make it all worth it :P
<juano> Yodude: then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows1
<sakobatoneko> some one help me
<StikkitJim> anyone got ideas for macbook pro assface of a problem?
<Yodude> wait it told me mount point /media/windows does not exist
<tonyyarusso> Logite: We need to wait for your buffer to clear, then you can talk again.  Meanwhile, look up the !pastebin
<ikonia> Yodude: he JUST told you to make it
<Yodude> k
<juano> thanks ikonia :-)
<Jtabs> who do you ask if you have a question?
<MrWGW-> good afternoon
<ikonia> Jtabs: just ask
<StikkitJim> lol
<IcemanV9> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> StikkitJim: you need to describe the problem, and leave out the expletives.
<MrWGW-> I don't suppose any of you know of any GPLed music composition software that works well on Ubuntu?
<lskd-255> jtabs,you freakin post the quesion
<hjmills> Jtabs, you ask the world and hope somebody notices and answers
<juano> Yodude: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows1
<sakobatoneko> how can i get the panels to work
<ikonia> lskd-255: no need for that
<Jtabs> I installed ubuntu and everything and it told me to take out th disc and press enter, i did and it says no OS on boot up
<juano> Yodude: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows1
<Jtabs> happened a number of times i dont know what happened or what i did wrong
<silenoth> motd
<double> ubotu: can I ask a question?  (just kidding)
<hupp3l> my ubuntu just freezes while booting it started doing this after I extracted bcm43xx firmware
<lskd-255> ikonia, playin' the schoolmarm again?
<Kuriyaki> How do I access the files I have in my hard drive through the Ubuntu Boot CD?
<ikonia> Jtabs: looks like it either installed grub to the wrong disk, or it didn't install
<hjmills> Jtabs, how many hard drives do you have and is the one you installed ubuntu on the first boot device?
<silenoth> hola
<silenoth> hi
<ikonia> lskd-255: no - I just don't think its alled for
<ikonia> called
<Jtabs> its a laptop, there is the one hd
<juano> be back in an hour
<lskd-255> alled?
<silenoth> ??
<OCgraphikz> called
<lskd-255> is that Brit speak?
<hjmills> Jtabs, as ikonia said then - just check the hard drive is in the boot order and you didnt swap it for the cd drive
<silenoth> what a fuck?
<double> anyone available for a PM to answer some Edgy install questions for a nubie?
<StikkitJim> soundray: sorry mate :) - trying to install ubuntu on the macbook pro... grub failed to install as expected... when i apt-get install lilo lilo-docs, i get this error: E: Package lilo has no installation candidate
<PriceChild> !ohmy | silenoth
<erUSUL> Kuriyaki: mount the partitions something like 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o users /dev/xxxx /mnt/'
<ubotu> silenoth: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Yodude> but hey why doesn't the icond of the partition just show up on Places-Computer like in dapper?
<Yodude> that's much easier
<OCgraphikz> is there a specific reason why ubuntu does not read my flash drive?
<OCgraphikz> it sees it
<CBinGR> anyone here give me a hand with setting up wifi with a ipw3945 card?
<ikonia> double: just ask in the channel
<silenoth> ups!
<IcemanV9> !mount | Kuriyaki
<Jtabs> im going to try and intall it again so i can tell you word for word what i do
<ubotu> Kuriyaki: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<silenoth> sorry
<pbureau> CBinGR: so I take it did not work ?
<hupp3l> any help would be really appreciated, i dont want to reinstall ubuntu even though there is probably an easy fix
<double> Ikonia:
<CBinGR> you are here lol, pbureau nope
<Kuriyaki> The partitioning reformatted my computer so I can't log on to Windows anymore
<soundray> StikkitJim: did you install a partition map with bootcamp?
<ikonia> double: what ?
<proj> hey people. going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro (for only dual boot) when I get to the stage where I run parted I get an error about not being able to read the label on hda. Can anyone illuminate this a bit better? I'm happy to keep reading, I just can't find very much on this issue.
<IcemanV9> !ask | hupp3l
<pbureau> you know where to go... :) jump over
<ubotu> hupp3l: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: then your disk is gone
<Kuriyaki> I want to recover my files using this ubuntu Boot cd so I just want to know how to access my files through here
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: if you've formated your drive - its gone
<hjmills> is the latest beryl much slower or is it just me?
<Music_Shuffle> Kuriyaki, recover the files you just...reformatted over?
<hupp3l> I asked it three times already and just waited for an answer but it gets missed
<sid> I have some old(98) .wmv files, 5.5 gigs in total. I wanted to convert them to mpeg-2 and make a DVD with a simple menu to choose one of the files our of 12.
<sid> What is a good software to do this with?
<Kuriyaki> Well...hmm
<Kuriyaki> The files are there
<hupp3l> the only way to get attention is by asking to ask
<OCgraphikz> is there a specific reason why ubuntu does not read my flash drive, but ubuntu does notice that it is plugged in.
<ikonia> hupp3l: perhaps people are fed up with you asking 3 times
<Music_Shuffle> hjmills, seems ok for me, but I dunno, mebbe.
<double> ikonia: that was an error. I cant get the graphic installer to run without crashing for dapper or edgy on my vectra pent III 933gHz, 512 RAM, 80gHD.  should i use the text mode?
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, you need some specialist recovery if you formatted the drive
<Kuriyaki> Just the startup files were altered
<ikonia> double: I told you to boot the alternative cd image
<Kuriyaki> so it doesn't start normally
<mabus> Where can I read the errors that I got during boot?
<IcemanV9> hupp3l: see !repeat
<hjmills> Music_Shuffle, it used to be fine but now opening windows and things is v laggy
<StikkitJim> soundray: I installed bootcamp and the efi bootloader, and give 50 gig to mac os x. With the remaining space, I used the  ubuntu live cd installer to make a 2gig swap and the rest for the file system.
<soundray> proj: a disklabel is like a partitioning scheme. Apart from the widely available DOS type, there are Mac, BSD and Sun disklabels
<hupp3l> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kuriyaki> Even Ubuntu recognizes that my drive has 100gb of files
<Tessa> does anyone know what i have to enter in the xorg.conf so that openbox uses german keyboard layout with keys for accents
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: so then its mounted
<Kuriyaki> How do I access those files then?
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, if you can see the partition table then mount the partition you need to copy data off and copy it to somewhere else - flash drive etc
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: click on the disk image on the desktop
<double> ikonia: my mistake.  i'll be back tonight with the nick doubleA. Thanks for the help.
<NET||abuse> ok, trying to dpkg-reconfigure xserver, now what is the package name i need to speicifgy for dpkg-reconfigure??
<hupp3l> hmm did not even know that existed. i did not mean to be a pain in the ass
<ikonia> NET||abuse: xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<hupp3l> but this is quite frustrating
<Kuriyaki> There is no disk image on the desktop
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: I can't be botherd
<soundray> StikkitJim: I suggest you run the live CD and install GRUB to the *partition* (not the MBR). Then you should be able to choose your OS by holding the option key during boot.
<Jtabs> how do i check if the hd is in the correct boot order oO
<Kuriyaki> I'm really sorry for bothering you but this partitioning caused my computer to fail...
<OCgraphikz> that is one crappy wiki
<Jtabs> f8 right
<NET||abuse> ikonia: haha, sorry, i just screwed up the command before, thanks
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, just let me thing...
<ikonia> NET||abuse: no problem
<Music_Shuffle> Jtabs, change boot order in the bios...?
<Jtabs> yea
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: how do you know ubuntu sees the files on the windows disk ?
<Jtabs> it goes right to "missing os"
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, is it an ide or sata drive and how many partitons and how many hard drives do you have?
<CheshireViking> I have a dual boot system with win xp on a 40gb hd0 and ubuntu on the whole of an 80gb hd1, i want to free up space on hd1 (say 60gb) so that i can install some different versions of linux to try, will gparted safely shrink the partition so that i can use the free space?
<Gc00> ok, basic question - how do I revoke a write-protection on a directory / file?
<Gc00> especially if it's only temporary
<ikonia> hjmills: its already mounted as he's just told us ubuntu can see the files
<hjmills> ikonia, good point - thnaks
<Kuriyaki> Through Gparted
<hjmills> ahhh
<Kuriyaki> It states I have three partitions
<Jtabs> it just says Missing OS and doesnt show bios
<ikonia> gparted can see files ?
<Music_Shuffle> ...
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: thats partitoins no files
<Kuriyaki> One is using 100 gbs
<StikkitJim> soundray: the grub bootloader fails to install (as decribed at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro. When booting the EFI bootloader, it asks to choose between os x and the linux installation... but then lilo boots from that partition
<Music_Shuffle> The BIOS-entering bit is done before the OS bit.
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, in gparted what does it say the partition is called? should be /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1 or something
<AXiOM_> is /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant  non-existent in the live state of 6.10?
<soundray> CheshireViking: yes. gparted is reasonably safe, but backup your data anyway, to protect yourself in case there's a power failure while gparted is working.
<Jtabs> i hit f10 and it just goes right to Missing os
<Jtabs> tried it 5x
<hjmills> ikonia, he can see it has stuff on so he knows its there  - should be recoverable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-24-6-16-89.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ikonia> hjmills: but he told me he formated the drive ?
<Music_Shuffle> Jtabs, is f10 the bios key?
<StikkitJim> soundray: the E: Package lilo has no installation candidate   message says to me that its a repo problem?
<Kuriyaki> It says /dev/sda1 and 2
<Jtabs> it says f10 for boot menu
<Kuriyaki> and one unallocated
<hjmills> Jtabs, to get into the bios? you are hitting it too late then - press repeatedly from startup
<Jtabs> i hit f8 aswell and got nothing
<Music_Shuffle> Uh
<Music_Shuffle> Try delete.
<Gc00> Basic question - how do I revoke a write-protection on a directory / file?
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, which has the files on
<soundray> StikkitJim: if you're sure you want to try lilo, it's a matter of installing it from the right repository:
<double> I just tried to boot the Edgy CD and got CRC error system halted. what does that mean?
<soundray> !info lilo | StikkitJim
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<hjmills> ikonia, maybe he didnt know the meaning of that or something - worth a try to get it off i guess
<Jtabs> i hit it nonsotp and nothing still
<ikonia> Gc00: chmod 760
<Music_Shuffle> Or really, just run your hands over the entire f row or something from when you press the poewr button, until it loads into the bios screen
<Kuriyaki> sda1
<Jtabs> compag screen flashes then right to missing os
<ikonia> hjmills: if he doesn't know if he's formatted what chance has he got of recovering ?
<CheshireViking> soundray: thanks for that, the ubuntu install is only my test install anyway, so if it goes down, its not am problem, i'll go with gparted & see how i get on
<hjmills> Jtabs, try the del key?
<Kuriyaki> Look it didn't reformat
<boci^> Yeah
<Assargadon> I just install my first desctop Linux. Now I try to force my DVD to play. I install libdvdcss, but Totem still say "There are no URI handler" (autostrat) and "No needed modules" (manual start). What I need to do?
<hjmills> ikonia, i dont know but im prepared  to give it a go - it may rescue some important data
<boci^> Bug reported...
<Kuriyaki> I was using my computer just fine until my computer gave me errors telling me to restart and scan disk
<ikonia> hjmills: good on you
<Kuriyaki> After Ubuntu did the partitioning
<ikonia> hjmills: I smell a rt
<ikonia> rat
<Jtabs> del key did nothing aswell
<Kuriyaki> The files were there
<hjmills> ikonia, i cant solve my windows problem so i may as well help others while my pc does stupid stuff
<Kuriyaki> Once I restarted I couldn't log on normally
<ikonia> hjmills: great attitude
<OCgraphikz> lol
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, what version of windows?
<Jtabs> well this is fucked up
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: did it crash on windows or ubuntu ?
<Kuriyaki> XP
<ikonia> Jtabs: watch the language
<double> ikonia: i just tried to boot the Edgy CD and for CRC error system halted.  what does that mean?
<Kuriyaki> It crashed Windows
<ikonia> double: means the image probably didn't burn
<Music_Shuffle> Jtabs, you're not doing something right to enter the BIOS then.
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: ok - thats nothing to do with ubuntu then
<Jtabs> how
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, ok - we are going to try and get the files off so i need to know what you are planning on putting them on then we are gonn save your install
<Jtabs> i hit f8 and anyother key non stop
<Jtabs> before it even starts
<OCgraphikz> Is there a way to install the drivers for the Marvell Yukon from my flash drive, Ubuntu is recognizing that my flash drive exists, but it will not read the files
<ikonia> Jtabs: is there no option at boot up that says "press F10 to enter the bios" or somethign like tht
<Kuriyaki> After Ubuntu did the partitioning Windows operated with errors so I restarted and boom
<hjmills> ikonia, prob needs a chkdsk but ill get the data safe first
<double> ikonia: i checked the image on anther computer and ran 6.10 from the CD fine.
<Jtabs> no there is one that says press f10 to see boot menu
<Music_Shuffle> ikonia, when in doubt, its gotta be easier to blame it on the OS you know less about, right? Lol
<Kuriyaki> Well I would probably need an external hard drive now
<ikonia> double: probably hardware error then
<ikonia> Music_Shuffle: with regard to what ?
<soundray> OCgraphikz: can you rephrase that? What are you trying to do?
<double> ikonia: does that mean the CD ROM most likely?  What else if not the CD ROM?
<hupp3l> maybe this helps too. I get <0>kernel panic - not syncing: aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<ikonia> double: ram, or the processor
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, well i think we can rescue windows so lets get the real important stuff of first - do you have a flash disk
<Kuriyaki> I can't access those files through Ubuntu's File Browser?
<Music_Shuffle> Him relating it to an ubuntu issue, when really...its not so much
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Kuriyaki> Flash Disk? 1 gig thats it
<Kuriyaki> Yes
<erUSUL> hupp3l: a kernel panic is a serius bug in the kernel... you should report it
<erUSUL> !bugs | hupp3l
<ubotu> hupp3l: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> Music_Shuffle: its pretty cleear to me, he was using windows....it crashed, it asked for scan disk - it has corruption. How could that be anything to do with ubuntu
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, ok - open a terminal and run "mkdir ~/windows" by typing it in and pressing return (i dont know how good you ubuntu knowledege is)
<hupp3l> so, reinstall ubuntu?
<Kuriyaki> ikonia - It happened right after I tried installing Ubuntu
<soundray> I need some advice on cmake please -- I'm getting "Cannot find target" errors from CMakeLists.txt
<Kuriyaki> Has very much to do with this...
<ikonia> Kuriyaki: then why did you just say it happened in windows
<OCgraphikz> I am trying to copy over the .bz2 in order to unzip it and install the drivers
<zOap> how can I know what version of xfce I'm using?
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, you don't know that - lets see if we can fix it before we blame stuff :D
<ikonia> double: crc is normally cpu
<zOap> fiorget it
<OCgraphikz> When I try to open up my flash drive, it gives me an error
<Kuriyaki> Ok I made the directory
<soundray> OCgraphikz: what's the error?
<OCgraphikz> agh let me try to remember
<hjmills> double, when i had CRC errors it was the memory so run memtest86+
<Hoosteen> ok...i got a question..i'm trying to install edgy now...when i boot the cd up..i have Install in text mode, Install in OEM mode, Install a command-line system...but no LiveCD install...what gives?
<ikonia> hjmills: another good call
<OCgraphikz> something about being mounted
<Kuriyaki> Honestly...I'm not blaming Ubuntu...I'm just frustrated my computer doesn't function properly
<Kuriyaki> X(
<double> ikonia: tried booting again. now it says kernel panic not syncing
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, now in the term can you run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/windows"
<OCgraphikz> no mounted files i think
<xixor> I am just curious, is anyone running ubuntu on an IBM thinkpad laptop?  If so, how do you find power consumption in linux versus windows?
<ikonia> double: hardware error
<soundray> OCgraphikz: are you in Windows right now?
<hjmills> ikonia, thanks - all my tinkering time pays off
<OCgraphikz> currently, yes
<double> hjmills: thanks.  how exactly do i do that?  i'm a computer dummy
<OCgraphikz> i got no internet on ubuntu xD
<ikonia> xixor: I have and its slightly better thn windows
<hjmills> and working in a pc shop for a year at the moment cant be bad
<ikonia> xixor: assuming both are on tick over
<Hoosteen> any ideas?
<Music_Shuffle> Hoosteen, which...disk did you get?
<Kuriyaki> I typed sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/windows
<double> ikonia: $!@?  do i have to buy a new motherboard?
<hjmills> double, google for memtest and see if you can download and burn it - you boot from the cd and it tests the RAM
<xixor> ikonia: tick over?
<Hoosteen> well i downloaded the 6.01_alternate torrent from Georgia Tech site
<jrib> 6.01 doesn't exist
<mon^rch> running beryl and a vista theme... keep forgetting I am in linux : D
<Hoosteen> i mean the 6.10 :D
<ikonia> double: I don't know - can't diagnose your hardware over the intenret
<double> hjmills: thanks
<adrenaline> Why do I have to be root to browse my lan in ubuntu?
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, did you press return? if so what did it say
<ArielKillHim> hello i just upgrade my computer (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) and now my ndiswrapper is completely screwed up.  any ideas?
<Music_Shuffle> Hoosteen, err...the alternate CD is supposed to be a text install I thought.
<ikonia> xixor: doing nothing - eg: if they are both doing "stuff" it will effect the power usage
<Kuriyaki> Nothing at all
<Hoosteen> Music: d'oh!
<xixor> ikonia: ah.. I am just reading about cpu frequency scaling having some issues in linux
<jrib> Hoosteen: if you want a live cd, you need the "desktop cd"
<double> ikonia and mills: thanks for all the help.  this is a cool way to communicate and i'll be back in the future.
<Hoosteen> jrib: d'oh! ok...download again...lol
<Music_Shuffle> Hoosteen, the regular one, the 'desktop' version, has the option to install from the LiveCD :P
<Kuriyaki> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/windows busy
<Kuriyaki> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /home/ubuntu/windows
<soundray> OCgraphikz: why don't you save the driver package to C: ? Then in Ubuntu you can 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt ; cp /mnt/*.bz2 ~/Desktop'
<ikonia> Hoosteen: which version of ubuntu where you trying to use
<Hoosteen> 6.10
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, ok - now open file manager and go to home then to the windows dir
<OCgraphikz> Ubuntu doesn't see my C drive
<ikonia> thank you
<soundray> OCgraphikz: assuming that Windows is on the first partition of the first IDE drive
<OCgraphikz> SATA
<ikonia> OCgraphikz: thats very strange
<xixor> ikonia: I have an X60 that usually gets 8 hours of battery life in xp, even while doing quite a bit of stuff including wifi
<OCgraphikz> it sees my secondary SATA drive
<ikonia> xixor: thats VERY good
<Jtabs> so none knows huh
<Kuriyaki> It says I don't have the permission necessary to open the folder
<soundray> OCgraphikz: put it on your secondary drive from Windows then. Use ext2fsd if necessary
<xixor> ikonia: its awesome :)  It has a very big battery, can't recall how many cells at the moment.. 9 or 12 cells I think
<Gc00> ikonia: thanks - gotta learn those octal numbers by heart :)
<ikonia> Jtabs: whats the question
<xixor> ikonia: on a fresh battery if I stop doing things, sometimes it even says 11 hours remaining
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, hmm - from a term just run "ls ~/windows"
<Jtabs> why I cant get into bios or do anything
<OCgraphikz> i got to mount my secondary drive
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, if that shows your windows drive then its hopeful
<Jtabs> its just right ot "missing OS"
<Iceman> Could someone tell me what I need to change in the xorg.conf file to get a display on my laptop monitor?
<Kuriyaki> Permission Denied
<xixor> ikonia: but this long battery life is very important to me, essentially I don't carry around the ac adapter
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, sorry - make that "sudo ls ~/windows"
<ikonia> Jtabs: look up the internet the key sequence for accessing hte bios
<Kuriyaki> My files and folders are displayed from my C:\ hardrive
<Jtabs> i tried doing the sequence keys
<aalhamad> how can i do a keyboard shortcut for applicaitons eg ( nautilis and gedit)???
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, good - now try running "sudo nautilus --no-desktop"
<blackduck3> hello
<ikonia> Jtabs: what sequence keys, do you know they are the right ones
<Jtabs> it kinda went to a differnt black screen but went to missing os
<OCgraphikz> alright
<OCgraphikz> hopefully ill be back on X-Chat from ubuntu
<OCgraphikz> wish me luck
<Jtabs> i tried f8 f2 f10 del all of witch worked before this
<Kuriyaki> (nautilus:8120): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ikonia> Jtabs: you may have a hardware issue
<aalhamad> how can i do a keyboard shortcut for applicaitons eg ( nautilis and gedit)???---------Help plz ............
<willys_fueguino> @upgrade
<soundray> Jtabs: check that your keyboard is connected properly
<Jtabs> I dont understand how its hardware
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, so it didnt open a nautilus window?
<Kuriyaki> wait
<willys_fueguino> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jtabs> this just happened when i tried to install ubuntu
<soundray> aalhamad: don't repeat please
<Jtabs> and i have a laptop
<Kuriyaki> Now I can go to Home/Windows/ and view my files
<Jtabs> so i know the keyboard works
<ikonia> Jtabs: because if you can't access the bios with the once working keyboard sequence then it HAS to be bios
<Jtabs> everytihng was fine untull i tried to put ubuntu on
<aalhamad> soundray, sorry
<blackduck3> can anyone help set up bit torrent plz ?
<ikonia> Jtabs: ubuntu can't mess with the bios
<Kuriyaki> :D
<ikonia> so it has to be hardware
<Jtabs> im aware
<ikonia> or you have the wrong key sequence
<Jtabs> thats why im rather shocked
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, ok - now copy everything you dont have backed up onto the flash disk (or as much as will fit)
<soundray> aalhamad: leave some time between asking if you don't get a reply immediately. People come and go. --- The 'Home' key should open nautilus already.
<Kuriyaki> I know what to do from here
<Kuriyaki> Thank you so much...
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, good - thats ok - do you know how to run chkdsk?
<Kuriyaki> Through Ubuntu?
<aalhamad> soundray, where is the home key?
<Kuriyaki> I was given instructions on how to do it
<erUSUL> aalhamad: System>Preferences>Key Combinations ?? it seems abvious
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, no - from the windows install cd
<steel_lady> Is there some way or something to install, so I could enqueue songs in xmms without having to look for them through browse menu within the program?
<Kuriyaki> but first I want to recover my files
<Kuriyaki> before this goes more downhill
<soundray> aalhamad: it's sometimes called Pos1 -- what layout do you have?
<Jtabs> well i'm able to install it
<Jtabs> im at the partition part
<Kuriyaki> Can I burn DVD's through Ubuntu?
<Odd_Bloke> Can anyone point me to a guide to getting NVidia drivers working under Ubuntu? My Googling has been in vain...
<Jtabs> do i resize master, partition 1 had1 an use freed space
<aalhamad> soundray, to comlicated for me.. and dont know
<ikonia> !nvidia > Odd_Bloke
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, yes - of course - but chkdsk should be able to recover the drive - boot from the XP install cd and go into recovery mode (R at the first prompt) then log on to your windows install and jsut run chkdsk /? to find out what to run
<melania> hola
<Jtabs> or erase entire disk ide1 master hda
<ikonia> Jtabs: thats up to you
<Kuriyaki> Ok thank you
<Jtabs> well i did the second and it didnt work
<soundray> aalhamad: what country or language has your keyboard been made for?
<hjmills> Kuriyaki, yes - nautilus can do it
<ikonia> Jtabs: maybe you have a hardware error
<aalhamad> english
<aalhamad> country US
<blackduck3> dose anyone know if can use skype useing ubuntu ?
<Jtabs> how do i have a hadware error with JUST ubuntu
<hjmills> ikonia, strange that ubuntu didnt mount the windows drive but he should be ok now
<ikonia> blackduck3: no
<blackduck3> thxs
<pbureau> aalhamad: I think he wanted to know if your keyboard was "qwerty" or something else
<mcphail> blackduck3: yes
<ikonia> Jtabs: becuse ubuntu is an OS and has nothing to do with the hardware
<blackduck3> yes or no
<blackduck3> ?
<mcphail> yes
<IcemanV9> !skype | blackduck3
<ubotu> blackduck3: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<soundray> aalhamad: on English keyboards, there is usually a block of six keys above the four arrow keys. Home is the middle one in the top row of the six.
<hjmills> Jtabs, will it boot from a cd? if so boot the live cd and see if that works then try a reinstall
<aalhamad> ooh i c .. yes qwerty
<blackduck3> ty
<Jtabs> it boots from the cd and i can use it like that from what i saw
<Jtabs> where do i get the live cd
<ikonia> Jtabs: you shoudl have the cd
<Jtabs> well lets see if it works after this
<soundray> Jtabs: the live CD is the Desktop CD
<Jtabs> in resiizing th partition and installing now
<faLUCE> hi. i'm trying to install linux dvb on 2.6.17-10-generic kernel (kubuntu). I had to change several lines of the srcs in order to resolve some compiler's error, but now i have this one which i can't solve: dvb_net.c:81: error: union <anonymous> has no member named ethernet. In fact, a kernel header (skbuff.h) contains a struct with a field (mac) which doesn't match to what the src requires... what should i do?
<faLUCE> thnks
<ikonia> faLUCE: I told you this before
<dwid> how do i connect to the windows computer on my network
<Jtabs> what grub do i install it too
<Jtabs> i think thats what was fucked up
<Jtabs> its hd0 now
<ikonia> Jtabs: STOP using bad langauge
<Jtabs> should it be hd1?
<boci^> Why..., please, tellme why.., why, why...., meeee! :)))
<ikonia> Jtabs: you told me you only had one disk
<Jtabs> oh ok, no bad works, sorry
<hackeron> hey, I'm trying to get nvidia working and it seems the latest nvidia-kernel-source is 1.0.8776 while nvidia-glx is 1.0.8774 -- is nvidia currently broken on the edgy repositories?
<Jtabs> I do only have one disc, im just trying to see whatr went wrong
<soundray> boci^: ask a question here any time, but please don't whine.
<Jtabs> oh of my friends told me the grub was wrong
<ikonia> Jtabs: grub should be installed automaticlly
<Jtabs> hd0 then
<ikonia> you don't get the option to install grub - ubuntu should do it for you
<Jtabs> it say Grub should be installed to
<boci^> soundray: I'm only singing..... I reported a bug.... and I only waiting for solve... :)
<Jtabs> then i can put something in
<ikonia> Jtabs: what says that ?
<lecrucious> i'm running edgy, i am trying to use parted to partition a large disk i just added to the server. documentation says parted has support for ext3 and reiser with the libreiserfs installed. I can't create a partition to either reiser or ext3. i don't get an error but when i print the result it is a partition in ext2
<ikonia> Jtabs: the installer should just install grub for you
<soundray> boci^: that is not what this channel is for.
<boci^> soundray: okok....
<sharms_> is there a way to monitor a specific processes io rate?
<Assargadon> Aggrrrr....I want my favorite DVD-film to play! And I failed. I install libdvdcss2, dvdread3 and libxine-maine1....what I need more?
* hukerg fait sauter la bande passante
<boci^> soundray: tell my why can't I install libapache2-mod-mono
<ikonia> sharms_: no you mointor the disk - processes don't have io-rates
<BrendanM> Hi, so I'm trying to install this science program called Neuron, and when I run it it says "error while loading shared libraries: libIVhines.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" the package manager said the dependencies were satisfied.
<lskd-255> aalhamad, did you know you can do gnome-panel   Appl/SysTools/Config Editor and look for  /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/   and tinker there?
<boci^> soundray:  libapache2-mod-mono: Depends: mono-apache-server (< 1.1.14) but it is not going to be installed or
<boci^>                                 mono-apache-server2 (< 1.1.14) but 1.1.17.1-2 is to be installed
<ikonia> BrendanM: use find to find tha tlibary
<BrendanM> Does anyone know how/where I can get that file liblVhines.so.3?
<boci^> but I installed manually mono-apache-server2
<BrendanM> I did, I don't have it
<erUSUL> lecrucious: just create the partition without a fs on it and then outside parted use  mkfs.reiserfs to create the fs
<ikonia> BrendanM: then the install has not worked
<ikonia> BrendanM: how did you install it
<erUSUL> lecrucious: i told you this before
<hjmills> !dvd | Assargadon
<ubotu> Assargadon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<faLUCE> ikonia: ok, i've also found the deb package of linuxtv-dvb in /pub/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/l/linuxtv-dvb . Now: how can i install the packages with adept? I don't find them in the source list
<MrWGW-> of course
<BrendanM> I downloaded a Debian package from scientificcomputing.net
<lecrucious> erUSUL: what u said before didn't make since until now
<ikonia> guys - when using ubot - could we please consider using > as a redirect as the hwole channel doesn't need to see it
<AXiOM_> soundray:  are you there?
<MrWGW-> there is a legal risk when using libdvdcss in the US and other jurisdictions
<ikonia> BrendanM: ahhh right - debian package on ubuntu isn't great
<MrWGW-> This is not legal advice, however
<soundray> AXiOM_: yes
<AXiOM_> soundray: seems like I have no "write permissions" with etc/...wpa_supplicant
<soundray> AXiOM_: use sudo when you are modifying system files.
<blackduck3> i am trying to get a torrent to download it dose not start to download ?
<ikonia> blackduck3: and ?
<BrendanM> Would I be better off trying to convert an RPM using Alien?
<blackduck3> why is this pls ?
<ikonia> BrendanM: is there not an ubuntu package
<soundray> AXiOM_: anyway, you shouldn't have to edit any of wpasupplicant's own files. Just add wpa options to /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> blackduck3: problem with the torrent ?
<Tessa> BrendanM: sudo alien -i name-of-file.rpm and yes much better
<AXiOM_> soundray:  well how do I do that?
<erUSUL> lecrucious: to create the part without fs use the parted comand mkpart
<soundray> AXiOM_: according to the requirements of your wireless network, and to the docs I pointed you to...
<SeriaaL> lalalala
<blackduck3> i can download the torrent but the download never starts
<ikonia> blackduck3: problem with the torrent ?
<blackduck3> no
<ikonia> how do you know ?
<Falusi1> sex|sex|sex|sex|sex|sex
<BrendanM> ikonia, there isn't an ubuntu package I've found. This is fairly obscure software used by neuroscientists to model the behavior of neurons. I need it for a class. = (
<ikonia> Falusi1: don't spam please
<ikonia> BrendanM: sound like it
<ikonia> BrendanM: you could submit the debian source and request an ubuntu rebuild, or try to build it yourself again ubuntu
<lecrucious> erUSUL: I tried that. however every time i run mkpart inside parted it forces me to specify a filesystem
<blackduck3> because all torrents active
<BrendanM> Hmm, where can you request an ubuntu rebuild?
<AXiOM_> soundray:  would it have anything to do with me being on a live cd?
<ikonia> blackduck3: so if its active - surly it means its working
<erUSUL> lecrucious: and if you specify reiserfs it fails?
<ikonia> BrendanM: join #ubuntu-dev and see if anyone can point you in the right are
<ikonia> area
<soundray> AXiOM_: yes, I doubt that you will be able to get wpa to work there...
<lecrucious> erUSUL: well no. it proceeds like it worked. but then i run the print command and it says ext2
<blackduck3> can we talk on skype plz ?
<ikonia> blackduck3: no
<AXiOM_> soundray: heh, well I wanted to see if I could get it working. This is my mother's laptop; trying to get her off of that copy of windows xp
<ikonia> AXiOM_: why do you want your mother off windows ?
<blackduck3> kk that dose not help me ) - :
<soundray> lecrucious: isn't that just the partition type you are setting? That should be 82 (Linux) for ext2, ext3 and reiserfs alike
<ikonia> blackduck3: whats the problem, the torrent's active - so just wait for it to download
<AXiOM_> ikonia: I feel safer if she was on linux
<erUSUL> lecrucious: and have you checked with other program (like fdisk) ther partition table? also if gparted isn not workin you can try fdisk to change the partition type....
<soundray> AXiOM_: I've managed to convert both of my parents, but it was hard work...
<AXiOM_> ikonia: plus, eh I think the computer guy put an illegal copy of windows on there, and I dont feel like paying anything to get it again
<blackduck3> torrent dose not start m8
<AXiOM_> soundray: all she does is surf and freaking email
<ikonia> blackduck3: so  - its active, if it doesn't start its probably got no-one sharing at the moment
<name>  cya
<BrendanM> If all she does is internet and email, why does she need Linux?
<AXiOM_> soundray: all i have to do is get that wpasupplicant crap working
<zOap> I'm trying to install xfce-xmms-plugin, but I get message that I need libxfcegui4-1.0 but I have 4-4 installed and can't find 4-1 anywhere.. any hints?
<AXiOM_> soundray: thiis may be an easy job for Suse
<ikonia> BrendanM: he's just said he put an illegal copy of windows
<soundray> AXiOM_: it may be
<BrendanM> ah, well, that's a decent reason then I guess
<BrendanM> z0ap, xubuntu uses xfce 4.4 which I think is still in beta
<AXiOM_> heh i can't find that dvd
<BrendanM> that plugin might not be supported on the xfce4.4 yet
<zOap> BrendanM, so how do I get around this?
<ikonia> z0rz: you don't
<ikonia> if its not supported
<BrendanM> There might be a beta or unstable version of the plugin you could try
<ikonia> the more beta....the more problems you install
<ikkinu> hi all, how can I see active ssh connections on my pc?
<BrendanM> but you'd likely have to compile it from source, which I've had little success with
<ikonia> ikkinu: who
<zOap> BrendanM, I didn't find any betas...
<blackduck3> sorry m8 its working now
<soundray> zOap: just use mpg321 while you wait for that module to be updated
<BrendanM> Have you checked CVS?
<zOap> soundray, mpg321 has a panel module for xfce??
<Perryman> hmm mono is not responding (after 10 hours) and kill isnt working... is there any other way to force it to quit?
<AXiOM_> but suse brings back that nightmare with the repositories
<AXiOM_> ehhh
<BrendanM> I've never had any problems with Xfce 4.4, even though it's supposedly beta, that's Xubuntu's official version
<ikkinu> ikonia, so simple? thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> ikkinu: or last
<soundray> zOap: no, it's a command line player
<Perryman> sudo kill -9 isnt workin
<zOap> soundray, I know. What I wanted was a panel module, not the player. I do know mpg321 and 123 for that matter:)
<IcemanV9> xfce 4.4 has just released on 21 jan .. it is not beta anymore
<ikonia> icemanbut ubuntu is still built on the beta version
<IcemanV9> did xubuntu update their repo??
<Quarupt> Ubuntu was based on SID!! So what its stable now!!!
<blackduck3> is there a driver for a photosmart printer 3310 all-in-one ?
<ikkinu> ikonia, 'cause I'm running a sftp server and I'd like a command such as ftptop
<Quarupt> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lecrucious> is there another tool i can use? using parted is not working except for ext2. using fdisk only allows me to do "windows" type fs. cfdisk is ok but the fs type in it says only linux. i think gparted is the graphical tool in gnome. this server does not have a gui installed
<erUSUL> Perryman: some processes stuck in D or D+ state are unkillable iirc
<dyrne> blackduck3: do a google search like    site:linuxprinting.org printermodel
<blackduck3> thxs
<lecrucious> what ever happened to partman i've read about?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@57.57-67-87.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be]  by Seveas
<Quarupt> lecrucious, have you tried gpartd?
<soundray> lecrucious: just set the partition type to 0x83 (Linux). Then you can create filesystems of your choice on those partitions
<blackduck3> Why is my download slow ?
<Perryman> :(
<erUSUL> lecrucious: gparted uses parted and other tools under the hood... so if those are not working....
<tristanmike> Hi, I'm in Dapper and I have a slight issue. I have a mounted FAT32 partition which is called "Windows" in /media. I just rebooted, and now the icon on my desktop and in my "Places" Menu is called "Type=Thresh"  How can I fix this. The name is still "Windows" in /media ? Thanx in advance
<ikonia> blackduck3: just be quiet
<blackduck3> ?
<Perryman> they're friendly +10 and in DN
<ikonia> blackduck3: why is what download slow - your torrent ?
<lecrucious> do i need a gui installed to use gparted?
<Nox2k4> Hey I've got a Tyan S1867 and I keep getting hard locks. First it happened due to parport, now it happens whenever I start X. This system worked fine with the 2.4 kernel on an old Red Hat install...
<ikonia> blackduck3: maybe your ISP throttles, maybe the torrent peers are slow, maybe your router is poor, maybe you have no bandwidth, maybe your network card driver is weak - what do you want me to say ?
<Quarupt> lecrucious, its just a gui for partd so it still will not work, and yes you need X
<ikkinu> ikonia, who can't show any sftp connection
<soundray> tristanmike: you could try resetting the label with mlabel from the mtools package
<ikonia> ikkinu: thats true
<ikkinu> :)
<blackduck3> i am new to ubuntu and i cant spell that well
<tristanmike> soundray: hmmm. ok, I'll have a look
<TheSkorm> bai
<ikonia> blackduck3: you didn't make a spelling mistake, you just asked a stupid quesiton
<Quarupt> LMAO
<tristanmike> soundray: do you know why the change or why that particular name ?
<zOap> BrendanM, when I looked over the file list for xfce-xmms-plugin I noticed that the ones I downloaded is supposed to work in xfce 4-4. It even says it needs no dependencies other than xfce4-4 and the players(xmms, beep etc). which means there has to be some sort of bug in the source, maybe its built on an early beta, prelibxfcegui4-1?
<blackduck3> ffs m8
<blackduck3> forget it
<ikonia> blackduck3: maybe your ISP throttles, maybe the torrent peers are slow, maybe your router is poor, maybe you have no bandwidth, maybe your network card driver is weak - what do you want me to say ?
<IcemanV9> blackduck3: it is too slow fer you, then download via http OR ftp
<sotzing> I'm looking for a header file (specifically utmp.h) on my system but it doesn't seem to be there - anyone know why - or how to install such header files?
<ikonia> sotzing: utmp.h is a glibc header - so you want the glibc-headers package
<dyrne> blackduck3: if youre downloading ubuntu ive found the mirrors on ubuntu.com to be the fastest way
<ikkinu> I'm running a ssh&scponly, is there a command in order to see active connections to my pc similar to ftptop in proftp?
<MrWamu> Can anyone help me install Bluez protocol stack?
<ikonia> dyrne: he's not - he's hammering torrents and wondering why some are gloing slow
<dave> I have Edgy Server i386 installed. Is there a way to update that to Edgy Server AMD64?
<Quarupt> aww i reinstalled windows and now it doesnt automount my windows part how can I fix?
<ikonia> dave no
<drakkor> anyone here use virtualbox ?
<ikonia> no
<dave> ikonia, whats the limitation
<ikonia> dave what do you mean ?
<Quarupt> drakkor, I just installed trying to get it to work now
<soundray> dave: all the binaries are different
<sakobatoneko> can some one help me
<blackduck3> lol i am downloading 58 DUMMIES BOOKS
<IcemanV9> !ask | sakobatoneko
<ubotu> sakobatoneko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> blackduck3: so its eating your bandwidth or its throttled
<ikonia> what do you want me to say - use your brain
<dave> soundray, I am aware of that. That is why I want to install all the amd64 versions of the i386 files.
<ikonia> dave you need to re-install
<sakobatoneko> my gnome panel keeps crashing every time i close bugreport
<soundray> ikonia: please take a break and come back when you're in a better mood ;)
<blackduck3> 60 kb/s
<Dumbalien> what's the best tool to diagnose a hardrive
<drakkor> yeah, I installed the .deb file fine and it starts up fine, but don't know how to load or install XP on the virtual dirive
<ikonia> soundray: my mood is fine
<NET||abuse> slept, ikonia, hey guys,, just wanna say thanks ;)  you saved my X config.. but i don't believe it was fglrx in the end.. i think some AGP option was throwing the session into a hang
<blackduck3> i have a 1500 plan
<ikonia> NET||abuse: no problem, happy to help
<soundray> ikonia: oh, you just come across as foul then.
<slept> can i use a i386 cd to install an amd64 image or is it impossibel to exchange things later ?
<dave> ikonia, thats no problem I guess. I was just curios because I cannot get the AMD64 install cds to load. They all just freeze while the kernel is loading.
<mark4> does the ubuntu live cd support the RTL8111 card ?
<ikonia> soundray: just to someone who doesn't want to learn or try anything himself
<NET||abuse> slept, i can help :) no you can totaly switch later
<dave> ikonia, oddly enough, this doesn't occur on the equivlant i386 discs
<ikonia> dave what chip are you running on
<dave> ikonia, nforce
<ikonia> dave sorry no, I meant cpu
<coach_z> Question: how do i change the time in terminal???? it is in 24 hour time and that is no problem but the 24 hour time is no where close to what it should be.....my system clock on the top of my screen is correct so is the time in my bios
<NET||abuse> slept, basically just change the debs you are using for the 64 version, reinstall your kernel image then modules etc...
<dave> Athlon X2 5000+
<ikonia> dave AM2 ?
<slept> NET||abuse, nice ... it is downloading so slow ....
<NET||abuse> slept, may take quite a bit of re-installing and lord knows what settings may be lost
<NET||abuse> but ultimately,, if you want you can
<dave> ikonia, no.. X2. its a dual core 64 bit.
<slept> but does it exchange the base system aswell ?
<ikonia> dave , no I mean socket AM"
<ikonia> am2
<dave> ikonia, yes.
<NET||abuse> slept, when you re-install the kernel image, ye,, the base system is exchanged
<NET||abuse> slept, you then have to get all the modules over to a compatable version, compiled for your new architecture image
<ikonia> dave, I have seen this before with some am2 sockets - I can't explain it as I don't know the details, but you may find it in the forums
<slept> are you sure about that, a while ago ther was the posibillity to use 64 bit kernel and the rest was i386
<NET||abuse> slept, and then for any other apps that need architecture specific static links
<sid> I have some old(1998) .wmv files, 5.5 gigs in total. I wanted to convert them to mpeg-2 and make a DVD with a simple menu to choose one of the files our of 12. Is there any software for doing this?
<soundray> coach_z: is the time in the terminal on UTC?
<NET||abuse> slept, oh, well they may work, but not to the fullest of their potential
<coach_z> soundray: what is UTC?
<dreamstateheroic> hello whenever i try to start a gnome session, it logs me in and shows that pale brown/orange screen and kind of freezes.  then after like thirty seconds, in the top left a grey box appears and then the computer just kinda sits there.  i can still use the mouse though.  what to do?
<ikonia> Uiversal time clock
<NET||abuse> slept, not sure about it,, would have to read on google, search for 32bit to 64bit migration
<soundray> coach_z: Coordinated Universal Time, equivalent to GMT
<ikonia>  slept don't migrate - re-install
<soundray> coach_z: GMT = Greenwich Mean Time
<NET||abuse> slept, ikonia is prolly right though, it's faaaar more hastle than it's worth to do things that way
<ikkinu> I'm running a ssh&scponly, is there a command in order to see active connections to my pc similar to ftptop in proftp?
<coach_z> soundray ikonia:   i have no clue....it is saying it is ten PM that would put the tiem 5 hours ahead of me so i dont think it is GMT even
<lecrucious> erUSUL: I know i've done this a million times but i just went into parted again and looked at the fs after creating it in cfdisk. the fs type was ext2. i ran mkfs and specified that partition and typed ext3 and it said"No Implementation: Support for creating ext3 file systems is not implemented yet." then i did it again and typed reiserfs and it worked. I don't know why it didn't work before
<ikonia> coach_z: where are you ?
<soundray> coach_z: what timezone are you in?
<coach_z> that is after i did the math to make it a real time
<mark4> can someone tell me if the ubuntu live cd supports the RTL8111?
<coach_z> ikonia soundray: EST...aka New Jersey
<tristanmike> soundray: I had a look, I'm not sure that's what I'm looking for. See, the volume in fstab is called windows and it's pointing to /media/windows which is the name I've given the drive in linux. Until the reboot, it was labled windows. Even the link I have in my home folder called and linked to "windows" still works, but volume on the desktop, in my Places menu, and in Nautilus is called "Type=Thresh" any ideas ?
<ikonia> thats right isn't it - USA 5 hours ahead
<coach_z> it is reading 22:24:38
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<erUSUL> lecrucious: well all i can say is congrats... glad that it worked ;)
<ikonia> yes, thats GMT
<coach_z> time here is 5:32
<ikonia> coach_z: yup, thats UTC your using
<delstar> howdy
<Music_Shuffle> I can safely say that EST != 2200 hours right now, yeah :P
<soundray> coach_z: edit /etc/default/rcS if you don't want to use UTC
<sockmonk> what version of ruby comes with ubuntu edgy?
<lecrucious> erUSUL: thanx for the help, so now i just add an entry in fstab to mount it right?
<zylche> GMT = 2233.
<ikonia> soundray: is it just set in the init script - I thought it was somewhere else too
<erUSUL> lecrucious: yes if the fs have been created yes
<soundray> ikonia: no, only in /etc/default/rcS
<ikonia> thank you
<coach_z> soundray: what do i need to edit in that file?
<sakobatoneko> bug report killed my gnome panel
<soundray> ikonia: perhaps you mean the file that tzconfig edits, whichever that is...
<ikonia> yes perhaps
<soundray> coach_z: set UTC=no
<delstar> anyone been able to get the Realtek HD soundcard working with 6.10?
<tapas> i want to modify the /etc/security/limits.conf on a ubuntu cd
<ikonia> I have a vauge recolection
<tapas> i know how to modify the root fs of the live c, etc,,
<Quarupt> macd, you around?
<soundray> ikonia: /etc/timezone
<sockmonk> any edgy users here that happen to have ruby installed?
<lecrucious> erUSUL: do i have to specify a UUID or will /dev/cciss/c2d0 be ok?
<ikonia> soundray: ta
<charlesg3> sockmonk, I do
<mthaddon> sockmonk: 1.8.2-1
<slept> ok, a semperon is 64 bit, yes ? and will use amd64 ?
<tapas> but i suppose that file is created by some package and i wonder how i can most easily also modify it on the installed system
<dyrne> sockmonk: i would think 1.9 but im still on dapper
<mthaddon> "sudo aptitude show ruby" is your friend
<sockmonk> mthaddon: 1.8.2??  ok, thanks.
<soundray> tristanmike: I'm trying to remember, I think I've had this problem myself...
<IcemanV9> sakobatoneko: killall gnome-panel
<ikonia> slept: not all seperon is 64bit
<mthaddon> sockmonk: yeah, looks that way
<sockmonk> I don't have ubuntu installed yet, still evaluating
<Quarupt> soundray, hey I just reinstalled windows on the same partition it was on I got grub working, I didnt change fstab but it doesnt automount now?
<mthaddon> gotcha
<coach_z> soundray: it says the file is read only and i dont have permission to edit it?  how do i get around that?
<erUSUL> lecrucious: the uuid scheme is in place for the transition to feisty where new ide/sata framework will be used by the kernel and dev names will change...
<FLiPeR> Greetings ......:D whats the command on the shell to restart a service e.g apache?
<soundray> tristanmike: can you dump the beginning of the partition to a file and search for the string? Maybe that'll yield a clue
<erUSUL> lecrucious: better use the uuid
<slept> ikonia, its mobile 3100+
<IcemanV9> sakobatoneko: if no go, then restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<sotzing> ikonia: thanks for your help - utmp.h is part of the glibc headers - but how would i install the correct version of these header files
<mthaddon> sockmonk: not too long til feisty is ready - would most likely have a more up to date version (I don't use ruby personally)
<soundray> coach_z: open it with 'sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS'
<sotzing> i cant find anything when i seach apt-cache
<mthaddon> sockmonk: if you can hang on til April
<soundray> coach_z: sorry open it with 'gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS'
<lecrucious> erUSUL: ok. how do i find the UUID?
<ikonia> sotzing: the glibc-includes package
<erUSUL> lecrucious: 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/' should give you an idea
<ikonia> glibc-headers
<coach_z> soundray: thank you
<nodegamra> noob here need help
<delstar> anyone been able to get the Realtek HD soundcard(integrated) working with Edgy? Google has failed me in providing a solution
<lecrucious> erUSUL:thanx
<erUSUL> lecrucious: np
<sakobatoneko> i did that once i loged back in budreport  comes up and i close it then it kills my gnome panel
<nodegamra> need help
<sockmonk> mthaddon: is there a web site that would tell me what package versions are included in feisty?
<tristanmike> soundray: how do I do that, I'm still on the learning curve :P
<soundray> FLiPeR: 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart'
<FLiPeR> ty
<sakobatoneko> bugreport*
<Beverage> hey Im trying to use frostwire, anyway apparently it doesnt work with beryl so i had to make a script and then "sudo chmod +x frostwire_fix"  but there were no instructions after this what should I do?
<mthaddon> sockmonk: not that I'm aware of - let me have a quick look...
<slept> nodegamra, just ask your question if people know they will help you
<IcemanV9> sakobatoneko: edgy or dapper?
<sotzing> ikonia: hmmm...it says it can't find either of those packages
<sakobatoneko> edgy
<ikonia> sotzing: hang on
<sotzing> ikonia: thanks for your help =)
<coach_z> soundray: do i need to restart for this to take place?
<mindstate> how do i configure my video card to work with X? i just got a new card now X wont start up
<soundray> tristanmike: 'sudo dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/tmp/abc123 bs=512 count=1', then you can examine /tmp/abc123 with a hex editor or similar
<TheShrimp> hello
<IcemanV9> sakobatoneko: did you change the panel size?
<sakobatoneko> IcemanV9: edgy
<sakobatoneko> no
<soundray> coach_z: the short answer is yes...
<mindstate> im stuck in terminal mode lol
<coach_z> soundray: lol thanks....i like the short answers bc im still a total noob
<IcemanV9> sakobatoneko: that's what i was thinking of .. dunno what else that causes gnome-panel to crash
<coach_z> if you wanna give me the long one i never mind learning a thing or two
<mthaddon> sockmonk: you know, thinking about it, there won't be a page that shows that currently, as it'll depend on how testing goes as to which specific version makes it in there
<TheShrimp> I have a problem, I just got wireless internet today and Ubuntu isn't detecting it, but my other PCs are (they aren't running linux) how do I make it detect it?
<mindstate> i just need to know what i type in to get to the xorg configuraton
<soundray> tristanmike: this is fairly advanced stuff though...
<Quarupted> Thats what I hate about gui clients like Xchat, they are dumb
<sockmonk> so I'd have to download a CD and see what's there
<dyrne> TheShrimp: your wireless card shows up?
<delstar> Has anyone been able to get the Realtek HD soundcard(integrated) working with Edgy?
<tristanmike> soundray: I'm into looking, I may not understand it, but I'll look :D
<soundray> coach_z: 'sudo /etc/init.d/rcS restart' should do it too, but I'm not sure whether that would have any side effects.
<dyrne> TheShrimp: eth1 or ath0 or wlan0 or whatever
<sockmonk> makes sense not to make any premature promises... but I guess that means the version could be downgraded between now and final release
<mindstate> how do i configure my video card to work with X? i just got a new card now X wont start up
<tristanmike> soundray: what should I open it with (look at it)
<TheShrimp> dyrne: nothing is working, it doesn't even know it's there..
<mindstate> i just need to know what i type in to get to the xorg configuraton
<ikonia> sotzing: I can't see the package myself, I wonder if they have included it in the linux-kernel-headers package ?
<soundray> tristanmike: hexdump
<lecrucious> erUSUL: I've nvr done that before or edited the fstab or manually mounted a fs (what can i say, i started with a distro that did everything for me) thanx much for ur help..it all worked
* sockmonk looks into pcbsd instead
<TheShrimp> it did however detect the USB I plugged in
<ShadowX> is there anyway to install Ubuntu in text mode?
<soundray> mindstate: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mthaddon> sockmonk: doing a search on launchpad, it looks like feisty is 1.8.2-1
<slept> TheShrimp, iwconfig eth.. essid=  replace the interface with whatever is right
<erUSUL> lecrucious: no problem
<mindstate> gracias soundray
<ikonia> ShadowX: the alternate cd iamge
<soundray> !alternate | ShadowX
<ubotu> ShadowX: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<ikonia> image
<mthaddon> sockmonk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/ruby/1.8.2-1 - this may change though...
<nodegamra> i uped from 6.6 to 6.10 and I get an crc error Kernel panic - not sincing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)    Can any one help?
<dyrne> TheShrimp: what kind of card? id search ubuntuforums.org for it. not familiar with many usb wireless devices sry
<tristanmike> soundray: so do I convert the hex to text ?
<mastastealth> ShadowX: alternate CD
<ikonia> nodegamra: is your grub config correct ?
<ikonia> nodegamra: your chipset may not be in your initrd
<sakobatoneko> all i can do is open folders from my desktop and change screens with my keyboard
<nodegamra> dunno i am new with linux
<TheShrimp> I have a realtek ethernet card I know that
<ikonia> or your initrd may be borked in the upgrade to not match the kernel
<ikonia> nodegamra: better clean install than upgrade
<dave> NET||abuse, I'm trying to use apt to swtich from i386 to amd64. What do I need to do to my sources.list file?
<soundray> tristanmike: no, 'hexdump -C /tmp/abc123should do that for you
<ikonia> dave its really not possible to do it like that
<mattisgay> hello everyone
<soundray> tristanmike: oops 'hexdump -C /tmp/abc123' should do that for you
<ikonia> dave search the forums for the issue I suggested
<aalhamad> is there is a package for gif animation?
<nodegamra> well i did also a clean one and after the first upgrade the same thing happened
<dave> ikonia, couldnt locate anything
<mattisgay> is there a way to install ubuntu on a flash drive an completely use that as the OS without touching the computer?
<tristanmike> soundray: ahhh
<aalhamad> is there is a package for gif animation? doing web banners?
<ikonia> dave which version of ubuntu
<soundray> dave: don't even try. All the binaries are different between i386 and amd64. You *have* to reinstall
<Assargadon> Hmmmm... Xine play my DVD well, but Totem still failed...how can I fix thee? I make every point of list in manual :)
<dave> ikonia, edgy
<sotzing> ikonia: yah i was thinking the same thing, but i've got the linux-kernel-headers package installed and i still don't seen it anywhere....
<ikonia> dave Hmmmm, just out of interest do you fancy trying 6.0.6 64bit
<sockmonk> mthaddon: thanks for checking on that.
<sotzing> ikonia: i'll keep lookin
<dave> soundray, the amd64 install discs freeze on boot
<ikonia> sotzing: doesn't sound right, but I can't believe there is no glibc-includes
<mthaddon> sockmonk: np
<soundray> dave: stick with i386, it'll give you fewer problems anyway
<tristanmike> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3887/
<dave> ikonia, i suppose I could try, but I don't see why that would help. Its an older version.
<IcemanV9> sakobatoneko: try the last post --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313547&page=2&highlight=gnome-panel+crashes
<ikonia> dave yes but its also a better supported version
<ikonia> dave in my opinion (only) edgy is a bit rushed
<soundray> dave: amd64 has its place if you do numbercrunching and video recoding.
<Quarupted> why the hell does Ubuntu use UUID for device names is fstab instead of just /dev/hdx   ????
<hobothug> wtf is DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0 ???!!!
<soundray> Quarupted: no need to swear
<mjr> Quarupted, it's more robust
<ikonia> Quarupted: because ubuntu chose to use a specific libata branch
<sakobatoneko> how can i run a terminal
<nalioth> hobothug: please join me in #ubuntu-ops
<IcemanV9> !language | hobothug
<ubotu> hobothug: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> Quarupted: the IDs don't change if the partition sequence changes.
<mattisgay> is there a way to install ubuntu on a flash drive an completely use that as the OS without touching the computer?
<Music_Shuffle> sakobatoneko, alt-f2 and enter 'gnome-terminal'
<hobothug> o_O
<mthaddon> quarupted: so it can handle the same devices being loaded in different orders
<nodegamra> ikonica i did the new install and after upgrading the same thing happened
<soundray> mattisgay: yes
<soundray> !install | mattisgay
<ubotu> mattisgay: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ikonia> nodegamra: just do an edgy install not a 6.0.6 install then upgrade
<Quarupted> Well it really screws you up when you reinstall something on one of the other parts
<mthaddon> quarupted: otherwise, as each device is loaded it just gets assigned the next available /dev/hxx
<ikonia> just install 6.10 first
<tristanmike> soundray: did you catch the link ?
<mattisgay> soundray: thx
<mthaddon> quarupted: not sure I follow - the other parts of what?
<Quarupted> ikonia, thats weird I changed them back to /dev/hda blah blah and they mount exactly where I tell them to
<Quarupted> mthaddon, part = partitions
<ikonia> Quarupted: you can reference /dev/hda
<ikonia> for example
<pbureau> CBinGR: check your pvt windows buddy
<ikonia> but thats legacy in the libata branch ubuntu is using
<nodegamra> ikonica: i did the edgy fresh install it did run fine but after the upgrade i got the error
<ikonia> nodegamra: what are you upgrading to ?
<mthaddon> quarupted: gotcha. don't see how, but I'm assuming you've had an issue with it...
<soundray> tristanmike: it doesn't help
<james> hello
<nodegamra> just the regular file upgrades
<ikonia> nodegamra: /????
<tristanmike> soundray: that's good, I was worried about that "a disk read error occurred...blah"
<Quarupted> mthaddon, yea I reinstalled windows on my hda1 and it wouldnt mount anymore and I couldnt figure out why untill I saw that crazy fstab
<NET||abuse> sorry, was afk
<fatum_> hey
<NET||abuse> dave, you get your question sorted?
<roler> Has anyone dual booted vista/Linux yet? I know this is totally the wrong channel, and please don't ban me. :). But I am in the support industry and I need to know all operating systems... My only concern would be Vista wiping out my partition
<tristanmike> soundray: do you know what might have caused the issue ?
<soundray> tristanmike: if such an error occurs, this is where the boot loader reads the error message from.
<Jtabs> boot menu has to have cd before hd right?
<fatum_> can anyone help me with a small little problem?
<mthaddon> quarupted: oh, I see...
<Jtabs> i got into it bt
<soundray> tristanmike: no, sorry
<Jtabs> btw
<tristanmike> soundray: ahhh, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | fatum_
<ubotu> fatum_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tristanmike> soundray: no worries, you've been very helpful +1
<mattisgay> soundray: i only see directions on how to install from a flash drive, i dont see how to install onto a flash drive
<ikonia> mattisgay: flash is just a scsi disk - the only thing to consider is where the bootloader will be installed
<fatum_> Ok.. well my screen resolution sticks with 1024, even while in xorg.conf it says 1280x800...
<fatum_> any way how to change this?
<fatum_> i don't know the right place to change it..
<mattisgay> ikonia: do i have to install bootloader on the computer?
<ikonia> mattisgay: depends if your motherboard will boot from flash
<Beverage> hey folks, i installed limewire, and it opens up with just a blank window that has nothing inside of it...anyone shed some light for me?
<Quarupted> roler, I have, i have Gentoo, Ubuntu, WinXPSP2, Vista all on one happy 160GB
<ShadowX> is there an iso of Ubuntu designed for laptops?
<erUSUL> fatum_: intel integrated graphics?? 'apt-cache show 915resolution'
<soundray> mattisgay: okay, I'll help you read. It's the second-last link in the Advanced section
<ikonia> shadowx no
<ShadowX> dang
<mthaddon> shadowx: regular iso should handle laptops fine
<sakobatoneko> alt+f2 doesnt work
<fatum_> yeah it intel 950 :)
<mattisgay> ikonia: if i can bood from usb, can i put the boot stuff on teh flash so that nothing on the computer is changed?
<mattisgay> soundray: haha, thanks
<ikonia> mattisgay: yes, if you use the advanced install
<Beverage> hey folks, i installed limewire, and it opens up with just a blank window that has nothing inside of it...anyone shed some light for me?
<ikonia> Beverage: you have to have a server list
<mattisgay> ikonia: do i have to setup multiple partiotions?
<OkinawaInstructo> in installed a duel nvidia e-geforce 7300GS video card and cant get the both monitors to work... any one have any suggestions
<ikonia> mattisgay: no
<roler> Quarupted; wow! Thanks. :)
<mindstate> having some real issues now, i can't get my gpu to open up X-Windows, please any help with my xorg.conf file would be appreciated
<soundray> Beverage: First, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash', and answer no to the question. See if that fixes it.
<mattisgay> ikonia: k, ill keep reading, thx for the help
<erUSUL> mindstate: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mindstate> erUSUL: i've tried that..and i still get no results
<mindstate> erUSUL: i get a no screens found error
<Beverage> soundray: that didnt work
<nodegamra> ikonia: its a edgy fres install but after system upgrades and reboot i get the error
<fatum_> ok i tryed apt-cache show 915resolution but it didn change anything, i think
<Beverage> ikonia: i dont think it has to do with server lists...
<fatum_> atleast i can't do anything to change
<soundray> Beverage: listen to ikonia then
<Beverage> soundray okay thanks
<fatum_> how does that thing work? ;)
<ikonia> Beverage: what do you think it has to do with
<Quarupted> Anyone use Virtualbox?
<Beverage> ikonia: maybe java? and beryl conflict?
<ikonia> ?
<soundray> mindstate: examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soundray> mindstate: at the end of that file, there should be more information about the failure
<Beverage> ikonia: maybe it does have to do with server lists...i dont know thats the problem :P
<mindstate> soundray: ok
<IcemanV9> !virtualbox | Quarupted - does it help ya?
<ubotu> Quarupted - does it help ya?: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Beverage> ikonia: what do you suggest?
<Quarupted> Iceman,  have looked through the site, I am not asking for a    link, I was asking if anyone in here has used it
<IcemanV9> Quarupted: k no problem
<ikonia> Beverage: don't know, I don't use it , I just checked the limewire google results
<mindstate> soundray: its an ATI Card could that be the problem? i've noticed people talking about ATI chipset problems
<Beverage> ikonia: hmm maybe another p2p program?
<soundray> mindstate: well possible
<ikonia> up to you
<soundray> mindstate: did you install fglrx?
<mindstate> soundray: no
<mindstate> soundray: i dont even know what that is lol
<grndslm> ehh...tryin' to compile my own kernel, but when i type 'make menuconfig', it gives me these errors:  http://pastebin.ca/337679
<soundray> mindstate: that's what you should try, if you don't mind a bit of proprietary software on your machine
<soundray> !fglrx | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> fatum_: apt-cache show 915resolution anly shows info abaut the package... you can install it and see if it can help ypu with resolution problem
<IcemanV9> mindstate: i installed fglrx for my ATI card; no problem since then
<mindstate> soundray: can i use apt-get ? i dont mind prorietary software lol
<ikonia> grndslm: why are you trying to build your own kernel, your missing a lot of headers
<soundray> mindstate: yes you can
<soundray> mindstate: follow ubotu's link
<IcemanV9> mindstate: i used the instruction from ubuntu wiki
<mindstate> soundray: kinda hard to get to a webpage with no X lol
<ProN00b> are there any apps i can view per application network usage ?
<mindstate> IcemanV9: thanks IcemanV9
<grte> Anyone here an op in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> ProN00b: nettop ?
<soundray> mindstate: 'sudo apt-get install elinks ; elinks  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto'
<IcemanV9> !elinks | mindstate
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 3316 kB
<mindstate> thanks soundray
#ubuntu 2007-02-03
<grndslm> ikonia:  ah, i see....i'm trying to add ivtv (or v4l maybe) support so i can get mythtv working!!
<ikonia> grndslm: mythtv works with the ubuntu kernel
<grndslm> ikonia:  i noticed there's no k7 or 686 kernel also...that's strange because i didn't need to do that with the k7 kernel
<Flannel> FearMoth: you'd install grub to hda (the mbr), with /boot on hda2 (or / on hda2, with /boot inside of that, etc)
<grndslm> ikonia:  i couldn't get the ivtv driver working with the 386 driver which is all that's available now
<fatum_> Any one know how i can change the resolution off 1024x768, ? it seems to stick there even trough xorg.conf says 1280x800..
<ikonia> grndslm: are you trying to build the driver from source ?
<IcemanV9> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<grndslm> ikonia:  yea, i did that...but when i go to modprobe ivtv it spits out errors about not knowing the tveeprom symbols or some other symbols
<Ralith> How do I switch between different packages in the lists displayed by apt-cache policy <packagename>?
<soundray> grndslm: your immediate problem is that you don't have libncurses5-dev installed
<grndslm> hmm...
<majortom> anyone used the feisty herd-3 ppc iso yet?
<ikonia> grndslm: you do know that the kernels changed versions betweem 6.0.6 nd 6.10
<grndslm> i also don't have the headers because i installed linux-headers-k7 which doesn't exist anymore
<Flannel> majortom: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support
<fatum_> anyone please tell me how to change 1024x768.. xorg is configured correctly :(
<majortom> Flannel: thank you
<soundray> ikonia: there is no 6.0.6
<grndslm> ikonia:  i can read, yea
<mindstate> 
<ikonia> soundray: really
<soundray> !resolution | fatum_
<ubotu> fatum_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Detonix_> hi my direct rendering is off how can i put it on?
<ikonia> ok 6.06
<ikonia> tpo
<ikonia> typo
<fatum_> k thanx :)
<soundray> ikonia: meanwhile I know what you meant -- earlier you had me confused ;)
<grndslm> ikonia:  so do you have any recommendations as to why a simple modprobe ivtv won't work???
<ikonia> grndslm: because your building against a kernel version thats not supported ?
<Ralith> !dri | Detonix_
<ubotu> Detonix_: dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Ralith> ...
<Enverex> Are there any filebrowsers that can play videos inline?
<Jowi> Detonix_, depends on your hardware. what kind of video card do you have=
<Jowi> ?
<adamonline45> Samba's default port/protocol, anyone?
<ikonia> adamonline45: samba is the protocol
<Enverex> ikedaman, No, that's SMB
<grndslm> ikonia:  ivtv 0.7.3 is latest stable for 2.6.17
<Enverex> adamonline45, 139/SMB I believe
<ikonia> is it really, thats strange
<pbureau> OPPS
<ikonia> grndslm: does it have a module dependency
<ProN00b> Enverex, thats like saying not, its http, not hyper text transfer protocol
<adamonline45> ahh okay, so iptables would be iptables -A INPUT -p SMB -j ACCEPT ??
<grte> Anyone have ops in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<grndslm> ikonia:  i dunno...
<ikonia> adamonline45: no - tcp
<Enverex> ProN00b, No, it's not. SMB = Server Message Block
<adamonline45> okay, thatnks
<ikonia> grndslm: check it out, it may need a module to resolve symbols
<Flannel> grte: #ubuntu-ops
<Enverex> ProN00b, SMB does NOT stand for Samva
<Detonix_> i got a ati radeon x600
<Enverex> *samba
<adamonline45> is there a tcp port I can specify?
<grndslm> ikonia:  what?  how do i do that?
<grte> Flannel: Thanks.
<ikonia> grndslm: depmod ?
<grndslm> by itself?
<ikonia> adamonline45: look in /etc/services
<deafboy> would anyone know why i get electronic interference when i have both my internal laptop mic and my speakers turned up, even if no sound is playing
<adamonline45> k, thanks :)
<ikonia> grndslm: no - I can't remember the flags, I'm tired and going ot bed
<n2diy_> grte: you can summon the ops with "!ops"
<Perryman> does anyone know what the program MONO is? I had problems with it crashing when i did system updates
<grndslm> ikonia:  cool...thanks
<grte> n2diy_: Thanks.
* ikonia sleeps
<Joe_Black> Hola?
<soundray> deafboy: feedback
<jrib> !mono | Perryman
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Music_Shuffle> n2diy_, yeah, but that gets you banned if you just have a random question :P
<Joe_Black> Hello
<deafboy> soundray: is that common? i never had that issue in windows, then again i didn't think my mic was constantly active....
<clop> hi, is there a way to tell where a package has installed its files?
<clop> with apt-get or whatever
<jrib> clop: dpkg -L package
<Joe_Black> ?
<clop> jrib, thanks!
<Joe_Black> i don`t know english
<soundray> deafboy: it's a common phenomenon, yes
<jrib> Perryman:  Mono is a platform for running and developing applications based on the ECMA/ISO Standards. Mono is an open source effort led by Novell.  Mono provides a complete CLR (Common Language Runtime) including compiler and runtime, which can produce and execute CIL (Common Intermediate Language) bytecode (aka assemblies), and a class library.
<deafboy> soundray: that
<soundray> Joe_Black: what language do you know?
<Detonix_> jowl: i got a ati radeon x600
<mon^rch> I have two ntfs drives but ubuntu only sees one of them, can anyone help?
<Joe_Black> soundray Spanish
<n2diy_> Muscic_Shufflle, well, I think he just came from offtopic, so maybe things are out of control there?
<grndslm> could anybody explain how depmod works??  i need to see if the module i'm trying to load has any dependencies (i think)
<soundray> !es | Joe_Black
<ubotu> Joe_Black: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<deafboy> soundray: that ain't too bad as long it isn't broken
<OkinawaInstructo> could someone help me get my graphics card to work in duel mode... its a e-geforce 7300GS nvidia chip
<Jowi> !ati | Detonix_
<ubotu> Detonix_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> grndslm: try modinfo
<Music_Shuffle> n2diy_, no he didn't, but a nice thought. :P
<Jowi> Detonix_, read that link that ubotu gave
<Joe_Black> soundray Thancks!
<Detonix_> k thnx
<soundray> Joe_Black: de nada
<Joe_Black> soundray hablas espaol tmb?
<ProN00b> are there any apps i can view per application network usage with ?
<zeifer> !lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.13~r1370-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 288 kB, installed size 852 kB
<soundray> Joe_Black: no, 'de nada' is the only Spanish I know ;)
<mindstate> soundray: still cant get X to start i followed the instructions still nothing
<n2diy_> Muscic_Shuffle, well he isn't asking for them here, so who knows whats up?
* Music_Shuffle shrugs.
<soundray> mindstate: what do you get from 'lsmod | grep fglrx'?
<grndslm> thanks soundray
<zeifer> Such a useful bot.... hehe
<mindstate> soundray: nothing happens
<Joe_Black> soundray where u from?
<soundray> mindstate: then you haven't followed the instructions properly.
<soundray> Joe_Black: Europe
<Chronno> hi all
<mindstate> soundray: i believe i did lol
<Joe_Black> soundray Ok... ITALY?
<SecrethX> thanks Seveas
<mindstate> soundray: ill take another stab
<soundray> Joe_Black: born in Germany, living in England. This is offtopic, though
<au_> hi.. how can I delete all empty lines from a text file?
<Chronno> someone can give me some help with a HP PSC 1315? :)
<soundray> mindstate: do a 'sudo modprobe fglrx', then the above command again
<jrib> au_: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+can+I+delete+all+empty+lines+from+a+text+file&btnG=Google+Search
<mon^rch> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/7468744968740BDC does not exist.... (help)
<felixhummel> hi
<mindstate> soundray: you were right, i didnt follow the instructions properly ill be right back
<felixhummel> is there a VoIP-application that can talk with teamspeak servers? alsa-oss-emulation is bugging me...
* GAYzh WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYqd WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYua WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbm WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYqd WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzh WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYua WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYsl WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbm WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzw WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzh WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYit WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYua WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYjx WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYqd WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYsl WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbm WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYlo WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzw WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzw WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYuf WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYnt WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYnt WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYsl WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbr WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYga WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYit WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYlo WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYlo WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYuf WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYuf WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYnt WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYit WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbr WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbr WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYga WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYga WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYjx WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYjx WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYkz WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYkz WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYkz WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzh WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYqd WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYua WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbm WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYlo WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYjx WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYnt WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYit WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYkz WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYsl WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYuf WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzw WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbr WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYga WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzw WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzh WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYqd WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYua WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbm WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYsl WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYnt WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbr WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYga WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYjx WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYlo WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYkz WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYuf WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYit WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzh WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYqd WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYua WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYzw WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbr WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYbm WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYga WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYsl WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYnt WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYjx WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYlo WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYkz WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYuf WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* GAYit WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WALKS IN THE GAY PRIDE AND INVITES EVERYONE TO JOIN! WE'RE GAY AND PROUD!
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by BearPerson
* mode/#ubuntu [+R-m]  by nalioth
<Mouldy> hey all!
<Music_Shuffle> Hi!
<Juhaz> aww, poor little script kiddies, can't they afford larger botnets than that
<jrib> au_: that sed script in the first link is probably the easiest way
<rambo3> those brasilians again
* mode/#ubuntu [+r-R]  by nalioth
<Chronno> someone can give me some help with a HP PSC 1315? :)
<jrib> au_: though you can simplify it a little to:   sed -i '/^$/d' FILE        the -i tells it to edit the file "in place" instead of just printing what it would do
<au_> jrib: I've seen it..tnx.. next time I'll try to use google on my own:)
<Mouldy> I wonder if any of you can help me, you see, I have 5.1 surround set up all nicely and stuff, but there's one problem. The subwoofer is very quiet. I have an external remote control for the speakers that has a volume control for the woofer separate from the master volume, I have to turn it all the way up to be able to hear the woofer at all. In windows the volume level is about mid-way to get the same volume. Any ideas whats up with
<Mouldy>  it?
<mindstate> soundray: it says i need to install ATI Driver installer, having some trouble finding it. Damn this Text-browser :)
<jrib> au_: http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm nice free book if you want to learn more powerful stuff about sed
<mon^rch> can I delete the uuid part from an entry in fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gay*!*@*]  by Seveas
<jrib> mon^rch: yes as long as you replace it with  /dev/whatever
<soundray> mindstate: do a 'sudo modprobe fglrx', then the above command again
<jrib> !uuid | mon^rch
<ubotu> mon^rch: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<au_> jrib: tnx
<Chronno> someone can give me some help with a HP PSC 1315? :)
<mindstate> soundray: ok
<jrib> Chronno: is that a... printer?
<Chronno> jrib, all-in-one
<rambo3> Chronno, HP usualy have drivers for linux
<Chronno> jrib, the printer is ok
<seww> how do you remove XGL session out by log in? i need to configure /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<mindstate> soundray: i get an error
<Chronno> but I can't use the scanner
<jrib> Chronno: have you seen linuxprinting.org and the ubuntu printer page?  You can probably get some hints there about the specifc model
<nodegamra> kernel - panic not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0) can anyone help
<soundray> mindstate: is it a long error message?
<wis> hey
<soundray> !pastebin | mindstate
<ubotu> mindstate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* skirk Nanna Ninna 
<wis> i have a problem here, i`m using xubuntu, can i ask questions related to xubuntu here?
<mindstate> soundray:  no its short
<Chronno> jrib, the printer is ok, I just can't use the scanner
<Chronno> :(
<mindstate> soundray: what would u like me to paste
<nalioth> wis: there is an #xubuntu channel if you wish (or you can ask in here)
<Chronno> rambo3, see?
<jrib> Chronno: right, but those pages may have some hints about that.  Just asking if you know where to check
<slept> hi i need help on french ubuntu, but i cant go to -fr cause my problem is that i dont speak it ... I am installing in french for my girlfriend ... and till now i kinda found my way through  - any french speaking people or people who know the installation process well willing to help on : Peripherique ou sera installe le programme de demarrage ?
<soundray> mindstate: tell me what the gist of the error message is
<lecaros> !seen mruiz
<ubotu> I last saw mruiz (n=mruiz@ubuntu/member/mruiz) 8h 37m ago, quiting: "Goodbye"
<Flannel> !fr | slept
<ubotu> slept: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Chronno> jrib, yes, I already did it :(
<Flannel> Oh, sorry.  nevermind.
<slept> Flannel, can you read ?
<mindstate> soundray: FATAL: error running install command for fglrx
<slept> Flannel, oh sory
<tom47> slept tried google language?
<wis> thank u man, i`m going there... but i`ll ask here ( try do help me please): i installed openoffice by `apt-get install blah blah` but the program dont run.. i dont know what is hapenning
<PriceChild> hey beekin
<Flannel> slept: you're still probably better off in -fr, and asking for a translation (since they all speak french, and a good deal english)
<felixhummel> i would like to set up my sound system from scratch (edgy). Is there a tutorial on the net somewhere?
<Chronno> jrib, I made it print, but I tried many ways with the scanner...
<soundray> mindstate: is that what you get right after you enter the modprobe command?
<mindstate> soundray: yes
<mon^rch> .../dev/sda1 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1... should that be okay?
<slept> thanks guys I guess it is asking for grub - how do i tell it not to install it at all ?
<jrib> Chronno: have you tried:
<jrib> !scanner | Chronno
<ubotu> Chronno: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<soundray> mindstate: do you get a similar error when you run 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<sotzing> ikonia: just to let you know, i had to install the package build-essential for all those c includes
<beekin> hello I am having a problem with ubuntu -> Whenever I open the screensaver program Ubuntu crashes and I have to restart the computer from the button on the front of my case. My question is is there a way to kill a program the crashed without restarting my computer and how can I make the screensaver start at a different entry?
<mindstate> soundray: i dont get any error at all
<soundray> mindstate: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<variant> beekin: you can try ctrl alt backspace to log out to the terminal
<Chronno> jrib, hmmm nice :)
<jrib> beekin: you can try getting to a tty by hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<mindstate> soundray: 6.10 i believe XUbuntu Edgy
<dumbalien> anyone help --- have two hardrives mounted but the both show up as unallocated
<Chronno> jrib, Needs hpoj (v0.9.1 or later)
<variant> dumbalien: and they are not unallocated?
<AMAG> Hi, people; I have been trying for a couple hours to find a suitable 3ware 9650SX module that will load into the kernel on the ubuntu 6.10 installer CDs without any luck.  I have read some forum posts that say 3ware will provide them, but I think their support may be closed for the weekend.  Any input would be appreciated.
<jrib> beekin: as for the screensaver settings, can't you just choose a different one in system > preferences ?
<Chronno> jrib, well, I already tried that, but I will try again
<mabus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mabus> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> mindstate: let me have a quick look at that wiki page myself
<beekin> thanks jrib
<felixhummel> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mindstate> soundray: thanks bro
<dumbalien> variant ??? they both worked for about 5 mins (on livecd)
<beekin> jrib: so far Whenever I open that program the preview makes my comp crash
<Sumguy21`> Ok, so I'm trying to play a DVD, when I put it into the computer totem recognizes it and plays it back, however, when I try to click on "play dvd" it says it does not play them and it needs plugins, help?
<SecrethX> variant, I dont like beryl :P
<beekin> but its only one specific screensaver the rest all work ok
<jrib> beekin: I *think* you can edit ~/.xscreensaver, give it a try
<beekin> right ok thanks
<soundray> mindstate: do you get anything from 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<dumbalien> help !!! mounted two hardrives and could see the files , now they have padlocks on the folders that i mounted to
<mindstate> soundray: driver "fglrx"
<jrib> dumbalien: what filesystem?
<dumbalien> ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs | dumbalien
<ubotu> dumbalien: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> mindstate: good. What about 'uname -a'?
<jrib> dumbalien: you need to mount with the proper umask options,see the table on the wiki link ubotu gave you
<Mazus> anyone have experiance with mythwebtv? im getting a vlc error
<dumbalien> ok will do, thanks
<mon^rch> I couldnt get ntfs3g to work... :-(
<mindstate> soundray: Linux Active-Mindstate 2.6.17.10-generic #2 Tmp Dec 5 22:28:26
<Mazus> *mythstreamtv
<mindstate> soundray: UTC 2006 i686 GNU/LINUX
<soundray> mindstate: oh, did you compile that yourself?
<mindstate> soundray: no i downloaded a cd lol
<Chronno> jrib, nothing :(
<soundray> mindstate: okay. Is the linux-restricted-modules package installed for your kernel?
<mindstate> soundray: i've no idea soundray
<jrib> Chronno: hmm sorry I don't really have any experience with scanners.  All I can suggest is searching the forums and google.  Maybe you can post to the ubuntu-users mailing list where more eyes can try to help you
<Beverage> whats a good P2P file sharing program some what like limewire that works?
<soundray> mindstate: 'dpkg -l linux-restricted*', look out for lines beginning with 'ii'
<junk1> hi all
<mindstate> soundray: ok
<Spee_Der> hi junk
<Mazus> this is the error i am getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3888/plain/
<junk1> was up?
<Mazus> anyone know how to fix that?
<vonderer> hi there
<Spee_Der> nada just chillin
<Spee_Der> you ?
<junk1> dito
<mindstate> soundray: lots of II lines
<junk1> lol
<tom47> slept just an idea and don know how to do it other than possibly through System>Administration>Language Support, but is i possible to install in english and then switch to french to use it?
<mindstate> soundray: well only 3 actually
<Spee_Der> nice
<kevin> hey, i just did a fresh install, and for some reason, i cant adjust the screen resolution, the utility in preferences says i have a refresh rate of -19750 hz... i want to change my resolution any ideas?
<junk1> hi seveas
<Spee_Der> long work day, but happy...
<Sumguy21`> k, so I'm trying to play a DVD, when I put it into the computer totem recognizes it and plays it back, however, when I try to click on "play dvd" it says it does not play them and it needs plugins, help?
<jrib> !fixres | kevin
<ubotu> kevin: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevin> i'm using ati9600 pro
<soundray> Mazus: install transcode
<jrib> !dvd | Sumguy21`
<ubotu> Sumguy21`: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kevin> lspci says the driver's working right
<Chronno> jrib, yeah, thanks :)
<vonderer> have a problem. Psi doesn't show if someone is typing. 'Advanced' options are set to Enable 'Contact is typing...' events
<Cryoniq> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mazus> soundray: installing now
<Mazus> will let you know how it turns out
<soundray> mindstate: did you do the 'depmod -a' step?
<junk1> hi abe
<mindstate> soundray: yes
<phire> I just did something really silly
<kevin> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jamesbrose1> where is mysql.sock normally located?
<mindstate> soundray: i never installed that ATI driver installer i couldnt find it
<Mouldy> jamesbrose1, /tmp i think
<pbureau> jamesbrose1, locate mysql.sock
<Mazus> soundray: its installed anything else i need to do?
<Spee_Der> wb Seveas
<phire> I overwrote my binutills with versions for a arm processor,  How can I repear it with apt-get?
<jamesbrose1> pbureau, Mouldy, neither worked :(
<pbureau> jamesbrose1, try locate mysql and scroll through the listing
<junk1> bye all
<Mouldy> jamesbrose1, do you have mysqld running?
<jrib> phire: sudo apt-get install binutils=VERSION    maybe?
<Beverage> bye
<jamesbrose1> pbureau, I get the rror: locate: /var/cache/locate/locatedb: No such file or directory
<jamesbrose1> Mouldy, Yes
<soundray> mindstate: that's fine -- always try ubuntu solutions first.
<pbureau> jamesbrose1, updatedb &
<pbureau> and try again
<vonderer> have a problem. Psi doesn't show if someone is typing. 'Advanced' options are set to Enable 'Contact is typing...' events
<Angelus> hi there! :) Anyone know how to get a quicktime plug in to work with firfox?
<Beverage> hey guys i made a small script and chmod'd it i dont know how to run it anyone know?
<soundray> mindstate: I take it you followed the section titled "Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)", right?
<pbureau> Angelus, only way I foudn was to install the QT10 for linux app
<jrib> phire: or maybe sudo apt-get --reinstall install binutils
<Mouldy> jamesbrose1, also try looking in /var/lib/mysql
<jrib> Beverage: what kind of script?
<soundray> Beverage: with the full pathname, or put it in /usr/local/bin/
<Angelus> cool thanks :)
<mindstate> soundray: do you mean that seveas repo ?
<soundray> mindstate: no
<CyberCod> is anyone in here really good at compiling?
<mindstate> soundray: *confused* im all over right now
<jrib> !anyone | CyberCod
<ubotu> CyberCod: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phire> thanks jrib, that --reinstall works
<soundray> mindstate: I meant section 2.1 on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pbureau> CyberCod, whastcha compiling ?
<CyberCod> jrib  fair enough
<fildo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CyberCod> pbureau  found some drivers for the second modem I put in... but they have to be compiled.. and I'm gettin some errors
<Beverage> jrib, its a script so that my limewire will run
<phire> jrib no it didn't, I also overwrote tar
<mindstate> soundray: oh yes thats what i did
<pbureau> CyberCod,  you know the channel to chat inprivate ? (grin)
<CyberCod> you must remind me, or PM me
<TheSkorm> DCR| OMG ITS YOU
<DCR|> OMG
<DCR|> It's the one and olny TheSkorm!
<soundray> mindstate: did you reboot at any point?
<DCR|> only*
<phire> Is there anyway to get dpkg-deb working without tar?
<mindstate> soundray: no i didnt
<jrib> Beverage: well as long as you have the first line as  #!/bin/sh  or something similar, you can do what soundray said
<Gunrun> hmm...
<Gunrun> Hello?
<Mouldy> Hey Gunrun
<Beverage> jrib: it looks liek this "#!/bin/bash
<Beverage> export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
<Beverage> export HOSTNAME=localhost
<Beverage> /usr/bin/limewire"
<Beverage> sorry didnt mean to paste like that
<jrib> Beverage: that looks fine
<soundray> mindstate: that's what I would try. When you're back up, try 'sudo modprobe fglrx' again and see if you still get that error.
<Beverage> jrib: so just put that into /usr/bin/ and itll run?
<Gunrun> Hi, I was looking over the ubuntu website, I am considering putting it on an old powermac G4 I have, that is currently useless. Anyone know how easy this would be?
<Gunrun> I have no experience in running linux, or installing, and I hear ubuntu is easy :)
<jrib> Beverage: /usr/local/bin/  is better.  You should use /usr/local for stuff you do, and leave the rest of the stuff to the package manager
<Mouldy> Gunrun, never done it myself, but I'd assume it's as easy as installing on a regular PC...in which case, it's easy :p
<Gunrun> right
<mag> hello... I have a samba server with ACL works, but I'm still don't know someting... I have a user "ADMIN" that contains all the information or files enside /home/admin also I have many user connected to the samba server, but If a user erase someting where are all those files erased ?
<soundray> Gunrun: it's straightforward
<Gunrun> just putting in the disk and booting from it?
<Mouldy> Gunrun, yep
<Beverage> jrib: okay thanks
<soundray> Gunrun: yes, hold down 'c' and follow instructions
<Gunrun> now all I need to do is find out how to boot from the CD
<Gunrun> ah ok
<soundray> Gunrun: make sure you've got the PPC version
<mindstate> soundray: ok
<errorlevel> Quick question on the ubuntu install partition resizer for Edgy.  When a partition must be resized, is the "new partition" size that which is allocated to the existing partition being resized, or is the size allocated to Ubuntu after the resize?
<Gunrun> how fast is shipit?
<Mouldy> slow
<soundray> Gunrun: on the order of weeks to months
<errorlevel> It seems like fairly unintuitive wording, to me.
<Gunrun> right, I will just grab it off a torrent then
<jrib> Gunrun: 4-6 weeks for me in the US
<soundray> mindstate: have you done that already?
<zombiechick> anyone aware of a problem where a recent edgy update breaks USB flash devices?
<Mouldy> took 3 months for me to get breezy badger back in the day here in the uk
<Gunrun> stupid thing is I got the mac versions of 6.06 a while back
<Gunrun> but binned them
<zombiechick> my devices work fine when I boot from live CD installer...
<mindstate> soundray: no brb
<zombiechick> but not when I boot from the hard disk..
<mag> hello... I have a samba server with ACL works, but I'm still don't know someting... I have a user "ADMIN" that contains all the information or files enside /home/admin also I have many user connected to the samba server, but If a user erase someting where are all those files erased ?
<Mouldy> Gunrun, a lot of people were having issues upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, so it's probably better to start with a fresh install of 6.10 anyway
<Gunrun> I was going to dual boot it on my PC, but I managed to kill my boot sector, and make neither windows OR ubuntu be able to boot
<Gunrun> ah ok
<eugman> Is flash 9 available for ubuntu?
<jrib> !flash9 | eugman
<ubotu> eugman: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<AMAG> Speaking of fresh installs of 6.10, I have a brand new computer here with a 3ware 9650SX card that I could use some knowledgable help with!  :-)
<soundray> zombiechick: any error messages?
<jrib> ubotu: flash ~= s/for/in/
<Mouldy> I'm off now, ciao y'all!
<phire> can someone tell me how to install a deb without dpkg-deb?
<Beverage> jrib: i tried setitng my local/bin so i have the permission but "sudo chown -R jon:jon /usr/local/bin/" doesnt work...says "sudo: must be setuid root" any suggestions?
<jrib> phire: what is dpkg-deb?
<mon^rch> has anyone here trird the doom3 demo for linux?
<phire> jrib, the backend to apt-get
<jrib> phire: can you just use dpkg -i?  or double click on it?
<phire> I was thing more of useing tar and gzip
<morrolan> Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<Gunrun> oh, that is another thing. Will I have to install any drivers ala windows or will it just work?
<slept> how can i tell the installer not to partiton ? i am installing on a usb key and partitioning doesnt work .... but i allready have the ext fs on it ...
<zombiechick> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3892/
<soundray> phire: I think they are archived with ar
<AMAG> I hear there is a Live CD; which is that?  I believe I could solve my problem by getting the live-from-CD system up and running, building a 3ware driver that loads into this kernel, copying it someplace, then loading it into the installer after a reboot.
<Gunrun> AMAG, all the normal desktop CDs are live ones
<Hoosteen> ok...i have a broadcom 4318 wireless chipset..my wireless light is on on my laptop and it shows up in network settings but i can't tell if it's connecting or not
<morrolan> slept, choose manual and just bypass the partition, and just mount the usb drive as /
<jrib> phire: you'd still ahve to take into account the install scripts that dpkg would run.  May I ask why you need to do this?
<morrolan> Hoosteen - unplug your ethernet cable and test it :)
<soundray> zombiechick: I get this occasionally with an older stick. I have to unplug and replug it a few times, then it works.
<morrolan> Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<slept> morrolan, thanks
<AMAG> Gunrun, I had some trouble booting the desktop CDs, but I can get the text installer going using the alternate CDs.  Any hints?
<zombiechick> soundray:  I am seeing consistent  failure with two different card readers
<Hoosteen> morrolan: it's not pulling up
<pbureau> morrolan,  did you install it ?
<phire> I messed up, wiped tar, gzip and a lot of things like ls, cd
<Gunrun> well, considereing I am just downloading my first ever linux install
<Gunrun> no
<morrolan> phire - how you manage that then?
<Gunrun> sorry :(
<zombiechick> soundray:  but works fine when booted from livecd
<erudified> Any Radeon Mobility 9000 laptop users here? I'm having a ton of trouble getting an external CRT to work correctly
<Mazus> would anyone be able to help with mythstreamtv? i get this vlc error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3888/plain/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<phire> morrolan, extracted a initramfs to root instead of a temp dir
<soundray> zombiechick: strange
<zombiechick> got to run...  I'll ask again later...
<fryfrog> I've been searching google for help with an "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" error I am getting.  I found a bunch of really accurate descriptions of the *problem* but can't find a solution.
<fryfrog> I have my smb server setup and working fine on ubuntu, the same command is successful `smbclient -L \\localhost` when entering the correct pw
<erudified> I can get it to work, but there are artifacts on the screen (eg when moving one window over another) and I am limited to the native resolution of the built-in LCD on the external monitor
<AMAG> If there's someone who could assist me in getting this up and going, I'd gladly compensate them via paypal ;-)
<fryfrog> but on this *other* box, the correct pw results in the above error... but no or an incorrect pw switches to anonymous which has no problem listing the shares
<morrolan> phire - your best bet would be to go to http://archive.ubuntu.com and find core-utils
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54ABCB8E.dip0.t-ipconnect.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=beni@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<morrolan> download it, and dpkg it with force...
<nodegamra> kernel - panic not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0) anyone help?
<Hoosteen> how can i tell if the wireless is connecting or what the connections settins are or what the ip address is? i'm super new to linux
<dante_> i need some help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip51cdd8d6.speed.planet.nl]  by LjL
<jrib> !helpme | dante_
<ubotu> dante_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-457de074.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
<morrolan> Hoosteen - type iwconfig   at the CLI
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<morrolan> just like you'd tupe ifconfig for wired
<soundray> nodegamra: this can happen with a wrong or missing root= kernel option
<dante_> uhm... how do you install the flash player on ubuntu?
<erudified> I don't get why linux doesn't use freebsd's ifconfig
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dante_ about flash | dante_, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> !flash | dante_
<ubotu> dante_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> dante_: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Hoosteen> ok gotcha...ok it says Mode: Managed Access Point: Invalid
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<erudified> it supports wired & wireless cards
<nodegamra> how i fix it
<lecaros> !seen mruiz
<ubotu> I last saw mruiz (n=mruiz@ubuntu/member/mruiz) 9h 10m 5s ago, quiting: "Goodbye"
<morrolan> Hoosteen - do you have a WEP key set up on your router?
<Hoosteen> no
<LjL> !botabuse | lecaros
<ubotu> lecaros: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<slept> wouldnt it be more logical if it was !sth >user since people are more like files or devices than like programms ....
<LjL> Ubotu, tell slept about bot | slept, see the private message from Ubotu
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<Hoosteen> eth0 says no wireless connection...all that info i typed before was beside eth1
<soundray> nodegamra: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and check the kernel options and whether they point to your root partition
<jrib> slept: that works too but has a different result :)
<LjL> err nevermind slept - but i just *did* type "!bot greater-than slept" (but i have an autoreplace on that)
<morrolan> Hoosteen your wireliess connection will show as something like ra0
<morrolan> not ewth0
<morrolan> eth0
<disant> ath0
<mindstate> soundray: still the same thing
<Kud|> How do you you define the version of a program to download with apt-get? Like say I want to downgrade a program through apt-get, how would I go about doing so?
<lecaros> LjL np, just keyboard mistake
<Hoosteen> hmm
<LjL> kud|, apt-get install package=version
<Kuriyaki> How do I gain access to my hard drive using Ubuntu? It say I don't have permission to do so...I had this working earlier but for some odd reason it doesn't allow me to view the files anymore.
<soundray> mindstate: I'm sorry, I'm out of ideas now
<LjL> kud|, however downgrading packages that way is not necessarily going to be successful (or a good idea), i believe
<morrolan> Kud| if you find it in the cache, remove the newer version, and just force the old version
<mindstate> soundray: lol i was about to say  i think im done :(
<Kuriyaki> wait nvm I fixed it
<slept> oh i get it if you are in irc you are interacting thats why sth can be piped :) , nice
<mindstate> soundray: can u give me that ATI link again the Binary howto
<soundray> nodegamra: how did you get into this situation?
<LjL> slept, it's just that > sends a private message, while | posts to the channel. both have their place
<soundray> mindstate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<mindstate> soundray: thanks for the help man im going to see if i can work this out
<sess> Im struggling here to change the default python on my sytem from 2.4 to 2.5
<sess> update-alternatives --display python   says no alternatives, but I DID do an apt-get install python2.5
<Kud|> LjL, morrolan: thanks
<jrib> sess: that's a bad idea probably
<Rob002> I've been looking, but with no luck, for a script that will rip a DVD and transcode it to XviD without human intervention. (AKA Detects longest tracks, rips, encodes). Anybody know a script that will do this? I have a bunch of DVD's I want to back up and I just want to click run, and have it do everything for me (Going to put the script into autorun when a dvd is inserted)
<soundray> mindstate: it may be worth posting the full error message to the pastebin for all to see
<jrib> sess: just call python2.5 when you want python2.5
<Vuen> Rob002: why don't you just write one? bash scripting is easy
<Hoosteen> hmm...so when i go to system -> Administration -> Networking it shows up there and it has my Essid and Address set as DHCP
<mindstate> soundray: ok ill do that
<soundray> !k9copy | Rob002 (I think)
<ubotu> Rob002 (I think): A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<Rob002> Vuen, why re-invent the wheel if it's out there :) Any why learn bash scripting if I REALLY dont need to :)
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<Rob002> Thanks SoundGuy29
<Hoosteen> now when i do ifconfig, all the settings are there under eth0
<Hoosteen> when i do iwconfig, the settings for the wireless card are under eth1
<morrolan> Hoosteen - what type of card is it?  Ewthernet, USB, pcmcia etc?
<andre> Hey guys
<andre> anyone update Beryl today via the update manager?
<sess> jrib: I can't manually call it, beryl requires python 2.5, as a result its broken
<evan-1st`install> <- little scared. doing his first linux install right now. :\
<Hoosteen> built-in wireless
<Vuen> evan-1st`install: good luck. we're right here if you need anything :)
<Hoosteen> its a laptop
<Kud|> How do you determine the exactly version name of a program for apt-get? I am trying to get Beryl to 0.1.99.2 and that version is not recognized by apt-get
<Hoosteen> has both wired and wireless
<jrib> sess: what exactly in beryl requires python 2.5?
<sess> beryl-settings
<jrib> Kud|: apt-cache policy foo
<Vuen> Kud|: aptitude show, or aptitude policy
<Flannel> Kud|: you don't use versions.  Just the package name
<evan-1st`install> thanks vuen. im doing a dummy run on an old bum comp before i go for my windows machine.
<evan-1st`install> recently my windows took a dump and i've had enough.
<jrib> sess: edit the python script and change the first line to call python2.5 then.  That is what I would do
<hcook> word
<Vuen> evan-1st`install: good stuff. here's hoping it goes well for you.
<sess> jrib: I did that, then I get the error that the modules that were installed are missing
<evan-1st`install> no kidding.
<Kud|> jrib: thanks, that worked Flannel: I need to download a specific version of the program though
<deafboy> i'm having issues with the w32codecs package, when i have it installed certain movies WON'T play, but i have it installed only one movie won't play
<Vuen> evan-1st`install: whatever you do, make sure you back up your data.
<Gunrun> wow, this install is smaller than I would have thought
<Gunrun> :/
<andre> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sess> jrib: yet when I call it with python 2.4 the modules are present, so they've been installed into teh wrong place
<Vuen> evan-1st`install: if it's your first time, you might want to dual boot so that you have something to get back to in case it doesn't work.
<evan-1st`install> well. i already partitioned my windows drive (when i first built my cmp.) i have two partitions a C: for windows normal stuff and a storage section where all my windows downloads go.
<sess> jrib: and I don't actually KNOW where they are :(
<jrib> sess: that's the thing... python2.4 looks in python2.4 areas, python2.5 looks in different places
<evan-1st`install> so, im a little wary of how to handle that.
<Vuen> evan-1st`install: ah. are you overwriting C: with linux?
<evan-1st`install> no.
<evan-1st`install> i want to keep windows for pure gaming purposes and do my school stuff with linux.
<hcook> i've got a couple of divx files that won't play on this machine, but play fine on my friend's ubuntu box. my other divx files work fine. anybody know how i can figure out what's wrong and correct it?
<Vuen> evan-1st`install: that's good. i did the same when i started with linux.
<evan-1st`install> if you have any advice or walkthroughs or personal help, feel free to PM me if you have time or don't mind.
<jrib> sess: I think the best course of action is to try #ubuntu-xgl, #beryl, or the beryl forums since this is probably affecting a lot of people
<hcook> when i open them in totem i just get "Video codec Divx
<hcook> 5 is not handled"
<hcook> oh...sorry bout that \n
<AMAG> Is there another channel where I should take my installation questions?
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<sess> ok jrib
<Vuen> AMAG: nope, you're in the right place
<jrib> sess: if you really want to test your theory that this will work, just create a link named "python" in /usr/local/bin that points to /usr/bin/python2.5 .  Like I said though, i think that's a bad idea and you should remove it after you test this
<AMAG> Vuen, maybe you can give me some direction
<morrolan> AMAG , here is fine :)
<beekin> I want to make my windows partitions readable to all users but I can't seem to figure out how to do this. Can anyone help me?
<Gunrun> Woo, I am now running a 3 screen, 2 computer system
<Gunrun> lol
<sess> jrib: I did that too, didn't work still can't find the modules
<Vuen> beekin: 2 secs
<Rob002> Can anyone recomend a good IDE to get started with in ubuntu? I really loved the new MS C# IDE. Auto-complete, easy builds, graphical menus for functions / vars / etc... Is there anything close to that for Ubuntu?
<AMAG> When I try to start up the 6.10 desktop installer CD I get "Decompressing Linux..." "crc error" " -- System halted"
<hcook> beekin: probably. have you used umask=000
<jrib> sess: what modules exactly?
<hcook> ?
<Vuen> Rob002: eclipse and anjuta are popular
<AMAG> I do not have this problem with the alternate installer
<morrolan> Rob002 - MonoDevelop
<Vuen> Rob002: i just use kate. kate is so sexy
<beekin> what is that? an fstab option?
<evan-1st`install> general question: i have a partitioned drive already one part windows and the other the storage for progams and things for that previous partition. how should i handle my installation so i can still game on windows and do EVERYTHING but game on linux?
<AMAG> Unfortunately the alternate installer doesn't have that live CD stuff, which I believe I need to build a driver compatible with my 3ware 9650SX RAID adapter
<preaction> Rob002: jEdit is pretty nice, otherwise use God's Own Editor: vim (or gvim if you prefer)
<AMAG> Do you have any suggestions?
<hcook> beekin: either fstab or mount option
<morrolan> Rob002 - MonoDevelop is the best for C# if you want auto-complete etc
<beekin> hcook: I used the user option in fstab but that didnt work
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<sess> jrib: Im assuming berylsettings.so
<sess> since that was undefined reference when it was running python 2.4
<Rob002> I'm looking for something like MonoDevelop :) Thanks a bunch!
<hcook> beekin: in fstab in the options column add "umask=000" and it should work.
<cablesm102> Hey, does anyone know what scrollkeeper-update is? It's taking up 50% of my CPU right now.
<mon^rch> anyone know why the ntfs-3g driver isnt working? I can see my drives but cant write to them
<Vuen> beekin: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<beekin> thanks
<LjL> cablesm102: something to do with the help system i believe
<Rob002> Next question, I'm reading about mono now... Apps I write in mono, can they be x-compiled to possibly work on windows?
<Gunrun> Anyone happen to know how to change the resolution on OS9?
<cablesm102> LjL, thanks
<cablesm102> Gunrun, wrong place to ask
<jrib> sess: what makes you think you need 2.5?
<AMAG> I've been a Linux user for more than ten years, so I have a fair idea what I'm doing; I just don't know how to get the installer going in this situation :)
<Gunrun> right
<evan-1st`install> general question: i have a partitioned drive already one part windows and the other the storage for progams and things for that previous partition. how should i handle my installation so i can still game on windows and do EVERYTHING but game on linux?
<Gunrun> just I happened to be in here :)
<Vuen> beekin: scroll down for the instructions on how to set it up automatically when you turn on your computer. be very careful when editing your fstab.
<sess> jrib: says so in the forum when I found that someone else had the same problem as me
<jrib> sess: ah ok
<toM|vendettA_> hi how can i convert a .mov file to a .avi divx file??
<cablesm102> Gunrun, there's a bar on the bottom left. I think it's there... been a long time since I used OS 9
<Vandalay> easiest is using a different disk
<cablesm102> Gunrun, I'm assuming you're talking about Mac?
<gyaresu_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Gunrun> yes cablesm102
<swilliamson> hey all I have been tasked with replacing our external corp DNS servers with linux boxes.  I have planned on using 6.06 lts for this.  My question is management, I have no prob configuring flat files for bind, but the 3 other winblows sysadmins might.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Gunrun> uh... there is no bar on the bottom left
<cablesm102> Gunrun, no idea then...
<Gunrun> there is just the bar at the top
<maziah> hiyas
<maziah> anyone running feisty ?
<Gunrun> also I had the keyboard plugged into the network port
<Gunrun> that was REALLY dumb of me
<cablesm102> Gunrun, ##mac
<Gunrun> ah ok
<AMAG> I'm really stuck here, so if anyone has any ideas before I remove a drive from my array and connect it to the ordinary SATA controller .... ;-)
<prower> Hello :> For anyone using Beryl...is there any way to keep it from slowing down the performance of other OpenGL-based apps (like Quake IV ;>), without shutting it on and off each time?
<evan-1st`install> general question: i have a partitioned drive already one part windows and the other the storage for progams and things for that previous partition. how should i handle my installation so i can still game on windows and do EVERYTHING but game on linux?
<beekin> Thanks very much vuen & hcook
<cablesm102> Hey, what's the command for listing installed packages?
<adaptr> prower: not really.. you need a pretty beefy GPU to run games on top of beryl
<morrolan> prower - yeah, set different profiles within Beryl Settings Manager
<LjL> cablesm102: dpkg --get-selections
<jrib> cablesm102: dpkg -l
<adaptr> morrolan: profiles ???
<cablesm102> LjL, jrib, which one?
<prower> Hmm...thanks, I'll have to poke around in the options
<adaptr> d*mn I'm getting behind
<LjL> cablesm102: try both :)
<morrolan> prower - set your default profile to have all of the good stuff enabled, and set another profile to switch down all of the really fancy stuff to minimal
<jrib> cablesm102: man dpkg  should explain exactl what each does
<cablesm102> LjL, jrib, both did a similar thing
<cablesm102> thanks
<AMAG> No one knows anything about my CRC error issue?  I saw it mentioned on several ubuntu forums but didn't see solutions
<morrolan> adaptr - yeah, bottom left of Beryl Settings Manager?
<evan-1st`install> anyone have any spare time to help an EXTREME linux noob intall?
<morrolan> adaptr - you can configure multiple profiles to tuen it how you want depending on what you're doing
<cablesm102> evan-1st`install
<evan-1st`install> mhmm?
<cablesm102> evan-1st`install, sorry, enter key got in the way
<evan-1st`install> :P
<LjL> AMAG, that kind of things happens routinely for me when trying to boot from CDs, however i just try a few times and eventually it loads
<adaptr> morrolan: yeah, I'd noticed that - oh but you'd still need to switch that from the diamond, right ?
<toM|vendettA_> hi how can i convert a .mov file to a .avi divx file??
<cablesm102> evan-1st`install, I'm assuming you're installing Ubuntu. Are you having any problems, or are you just looking for some guidance?
<evan-1st`install> guidance.
<adaptr> morrolan: no way to do that the way nvidia does it on windows, depending on the application run ?
<cablesm102> evan-1st`install, private chat?
<Beverage> hey guys i changed the permissions on my /usr/bin/ folder now i cant access my synaptic and when i type "sudo synaptic" in terminal i get this message 'jon@jon-desktop:~$ sudo synaptic sudo: must be setuid root"
<LjL> AMAG: don't ask me why (bad drive i suppose, yeah, but then it works *after* the kernel is loaded), but it's like that for me
<evan-1st`install> sure.
<evan-1st`install> pm me.
<jrib> Beverage: what command did you use to change the permissions?
<morrolan> adaptr - yeah, unless you can find the CLI command for switching profiles - then you set your link to start QuakeIV to point to a bash script, which changes beryl profile before lanuchning Quake IV   :)
<Beverage> jrib: i used sudo chown -R jon:jon /usr/bin/
<LjL> Beverage: very, very bad idea changing the permissions of such a folder.
<adaptr> morrolan: well, that might be worth a try
<Beverage> ljl: i needed to put a script in >.<
<adaptr> Beverage: you make me smile
<LjL> Beverage: i suggest a reinstall. there's no way to know what the original permissions actually were. however, you could try "sudo chown -R root:root /usr/bin/", but no guarantees
<LjL> Beverage: in where?
<cchance> Can someone walk me through sharing my internet connection?
<morrolan> adaptr - that's the easiest, a bash script will only be 2 lines to switch profile, then run quake
<morrolan> Hi, my Wireless Network is working fine, but network manager Applet is not showing?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cchance about firewall | cchance, see the private message from Ubotu
<Beverage> LjL: in the bin folder
<LjL> cchance: i believe that Firestarter can do that with a graphical interface
<jrib> Beverage: everything in my /usr/bin is root owned except "at" which is daemon:daemon and lppasswd which is cupsys:lpadmin
<cchance> ljl, ive tryed it but
<adaptr> Beverage: mkdir ~/bin && echo "export PATH = $PATH:~/bin" >> ~/.bash_profile && source ~/.bash_profile && cp file ~/bin && file
<LjL> Beverage: 1) there's /usr/local for that, specifically /usr/local/bin 2) couldn't you just use sudo to put the script in there?
<aLFiB> sup
<cchance> ljl, every thime i install dhcp it fails to start for some odd reason and i duno whats wrong
<adaptr> Beverage: there is *never* any need to mess with system directories - you need to quit this Wintendo habit :)
<AMAG> ljl, I don't understand why it happens on these "desktop" cds but not the "alternate" ones
<mon^rch> wow... ntfs3g working great
<prower> Oh, you can switch between beryl and metacity with one right-click :> That solves that problem
<Mazus> would anyone be able to help with mythstreamtv? i get this vlc error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3888/plain/
<Beverage> adaptr: wintendo? and i didnt know there was another way to access a folder...i was simply told to put the script in "a" usr/bin folder
<LjL> AMAG, that's what happens on *my* system, i have no clue if it's actually the same thing that's going on on *yours*... was just a suggestion. but anyway, why do you say you can't do the wifi stuff you need with the alternate CD? i'm not familiar with wifi, but i can't see why it wouldn't work
<adaptr> Beverage: by whom ?
<FantasticFoo> #ubuntu-effects
<FantasticFoo> oops
<Gunrun> guys, is there an ubuntu mac channel or something?
<adaptr> Beverage: sudo cp file /usr/bin/local
<rjg> prolly
<Beverage> adaptr: erh...i beleive it was in this irc channel cant remember who
<laserbeak44> hi
<adaptr> Beverage: /usr/local/bin, sorry
<rjg> there's Everything round here.
<aLFiB> how do i see the users that are online in the channel?
<LjL> cchance: i think you'd need to comment out and edit some stuff in /etc/dhcpd.conf - specifically the first "subnet" part
<Gunrun> basically I want to know, will I need any drivers or anything when I install ubuntu?
<rjg> left hand pane, aLFiB
<AMAG> LjL, the wifi person is someone else.  I have a 3ware 9650SX RAID adapter and the driver on the ubuntu 6.10 discs does not recognize it.  I don't have a gcc 4.1 system that I can use to build one that will load into the ubuntu installer's kernel.  If I could get the live CD up and working I presume I could compile one since I can create a pretty large ramdisk.
<LjL> cchance: just a guess though
<rjg> *right rather
<slept> what does the installer want me to tell if it says no root filesystem in "step 5" ? I have the partition, it has its fs on and i dont get more information ...does it strictly check for the 2GB ?
<Beverage> adaptr: aaah crap okay well im off to reinstall....i just spent like... 6hours customizing
<adaptr> Beverage: never mind now, you can boot from the Ubuntu CD and change the permissions back to root:root
<cchance> ljl, il try it.
<jrib> Beverage: I spoke to you earlier, and specifically said /usr/local/bin...
<adaptr> Beverage: then don't reinstall
<hcook> anybody know how i can investigate a particular video file to figure out why i can't play it? i've got lots of dvix files that work fine, but these new ones i got (from another ubuntu user who says they work fine) totem just says "Video codec DivX 5 is not handled"
<laserbeak44> i installed edubuntu for my son and i am trying to get www.cartoonnewtork.com to work. so i managed to install flash player system-wide, but i did
<LjL> AMAG: oh right, you said RAID adapter, no clue why i read wifi in there
<laserbeak44> not install the active x plugin
<adaptr> newtork ? lol
<Beverage> adaptr: okay so i how do i change the permissions back?
<laserbeak44> so my question is
<Gunrun> gah, why the hell does mIRC refuse to let me join this blasted network
<laserbeak44> you know wht i mean
<AMAG> If someone on-channel has the proper GCC installed I could provide a URL to the driver I need compiled ;-)
<laserbeak44> so my question is
<laserbeak44> how do i install activex into firefox on linux?
<LjL> AMAG... if there isn't a dependency hell involved...
<Agrajag> You don't.
<adaptr> Beverage: by booting with the livecd, mounting your ubuntu partition somewhere, and running chown -R root:root /usr/bin
<LjL> AMAG: and if it doesn't take two days on a dual core...
<morrolan> Hi, I cant' display nautilus-scripts in my right click context menu?
<Agrajag> firefox activex depends on IE to work in windows
<CyberCod> can anyone recommend a linux compatible usb 56k modem?
<laserbeak44> oh
<Beverage> adaptr: okay thanks ill be back tell you if it works
<laserbeak44> so then u cant use that website?
<jrib> Beverage: note that "at" and "lppasswd" are not owned by root
<Agrajag> If you really need activex, the best way would probably be to install internet explorer in wine
<laserbeak44> bah what a mess
<CyberCod> I'm giving up on the two modems I have, and the serial port doesn't work
<cchance> LJL, clint@clint-desktop:~$ /etc/init.d/dhcp start
<cchance> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics.
<Agrajag> or use a windows virtual machine, or dual-boot
<mattisgay> hey all
<cchance> where are the diagnostics
<laserbeak44> i just want him to be able to go to cartoon network on his own partition
<jrib> morrolan: where di you put them?
<LjL> cchance: in /var/log/syslog
<Beverage> jrib: so i shud chown -R jon:jon /usr/bin/at ? and the same for lppasswd?
<laserbeak44> well i downloaded edubuntu for him
<mattisgay> i am trying to install on a usb flash drive, and go through the install procedure
<morrolan> jrib - I put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<laserbeak44> so he can hae his own little computer thing goin on
<mcphail> morrolan: did you make them executable?
<LjL> Beverage: no, you should chown them to the user:group that jrib said, not to your own, and no "-R", that means "recursively"
<laserbeak44> oh well il search for a site for him
<mattisgay> it tells me to install some HP utility but it is not working.....what else can i do?
<dimeo> happy friday nite everyone!
<jrib> Beverage: everything in my /usr/bin is root owned except "at" which is daemon:daemon and "lppasswd" which is cupsys:lpadmin
<morrolan> mcphail - I can't believe I missed that!  Cheers!
<aLFiB> how do i see the users that are online in the channel?
<CyberCod> Laserbeak... I found it easier to just copy cartoons to the drive
<mcphail> morrolan: easily done :)
<marcin> hello all
<CyberCod> i have a PC for my son using edubuntu
<Beverage> LjL: so sudo chown daemon:daemon /usr/bin/at and sudo chown cupsys:lpadmin /usr/bin/lppasswd?
<marcin> i've got a bit problem with gnome-phone-manager using bluetooth, i can't pair the devices, when i run the gnome-phone-manager the phone ask me for a password, i give it "1234" and got: error...:(
<wis> i`m having a problem to use OpenOficce on my Xubuntu, the program is installed, all dependences are OK but it`s not running... Anyone to help me? please
<cchance> "Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the" <<< How do i do this
<LjL> Beverage: yes, but first you need to make sure that the *rest* is chown'ed to root:root, and that's  sudo chown -R root:root /usr/bin/ 
<AMAG> LjL, http://inconcepts.biz/~jsw/3ware_for2.6.17.tgz should be the appropriate driver
<LjL> Beverage: of course, if sudo doesn't work, you'll have to boot in single user mode
<aLFiB> a
<AMAG> I had tried to build it myself but I don't have any systems with GCC 4.1 :(
<AMAG> So it compiles but the ubuntu installer kernel refuses to load it
<whiteys> i have broken packages and i cant remove them
<marcin> i've got a bit problem with gnome-phone-manager using bluetooth, i can't pair the devices, when i run the gnome-phone-manager the phone ask me for a password, i give it "1234" and got: error...:(, i've asked google and nothing, tried also ubuntuforums without any success so i'm here, maybe someone has this problem, i can say only that it's strange but my phone doesn't see the pc, but pc can send without any problems a file to the phone ... weir
<whiteys> is there anyone to help me
<deafboy> anyone else having trouble playing wmv3 files in totem?
<cchance> ljl, I get "Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment to which interface eth0 is attached." how dp i wright this?
<AMAG> LjL, I'd be glad to paypal you a case of beer if you can help me out :)
<jrib> !wmv | deafboy
<cablesm102> Just want to confirm that dpkg -l only lists installed packages?
<ubotu> deafboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> cablesm102: yes
<mattisgay> i am trying to install on a usb flash drive, and go through the install procedure it tells me to install some HP utility but it is not working.....what else can i do?
<LjL> cchance: to be honest i don't quite know, i *think* it's a matter of uncommenting the first part of that file and changing it for your network, but i don't really know the specifics at all
<jrib> cablesm102: man dpkg-query has the specifics
<cablesm102> jrib, thanks
<deafboy> jrib: no i have issues with totem crashing i have codecs installed
<LjL> jrib, dpkg -l doesn't only list installed packages, i think it also lists non-purged packages for instance...?
<jrib> LjL: hmm yeah seems like that's what the man page says...
<LjL> jrib, cablesm102: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" should do the trick i think
<marcin> i've got a bit problem with gnome-phone-manager using bluetooth, i can't pair the devices, when i run the gnome-phone-manager the phone ask me for a password, i give it "1234" and got: error...:(, i've asked google and nothing, tried also ubuntuforums without any success so i'm here, maybe someone has this problem, i can say only that it's strange but my phone doesn't see the pc, but pc can send without any problems a file to the phone ... weir
<cablesm102> LjL, thanks. I was planning to grep for something else too, should I grep it twice?
<rambo3> AMAG what are you trying to install and what version of gcc do you have
<maziah> ola
<LjL> cablesm102: yup
<maziah> im after a kde partition manager.
<LjL> AMAG, i'm not ignoring you, i'm trying
<juano> cablesm102: dpkg -l <packagename> gives you the files that package installed
<LjL> juano: that's dpkg -L
<juano> LjL: yep -L with caps sorry
<Redkudos> evening all, a newbish Q, have downloaded a distro of Sabayon to try out the beryl interface on a live DVD setup. the file is 3.4GB but gnomebaker and Nautilis keep rejecting the DVD's any ideas?
<Ricket> Hi, I made a shortcut (Launcher?) on my desktop to a script which should run a game. Normally I browse to the folder and double-click, and then select run. Well the shortcut/launcher thing doesn't do anything when I double-click or right-click and hit Open. It does have execute permissions. How do I get it to run?
<AMAG> rambo3, I am trying to install ubuntu 6.10 but the desktop CD won't boot for me.  My other computers have gcc 3.3.x which doesn't seem to produce modules which the ubuntu installer kernel is willing to load.
<deafboy> totem crashes when i try to play any wmv files while i have the package w32codecs installled, but it refuses to play wmv3 if it isn't installed
<rambo3> !info gcc  edgy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jrib> deafboy: which totem are you using?  gstreamer or xine?
<AMAG> At worst case I can just remove a disk from this array, install, build a kernel that works, move everything onto the array, then re-insert the helper hard disk into the array for a rebuild operation
<whiteys> anyone can help me about broken packages
<LjL> AMAG: compiled
<deafboy> jrib: xine i believe
<jrib> deafboy: any interesting output on the terminal?
<deafboy> jrib: nothing shows up in terminal :(
<AMAG> LjL, awesome; I can receive it via HTTP, DCC, email, whatever
<LjL> AMAG: i'll try a DCC transfer first, but i don't think it'll work, i'm behind a dozen NATs
<whiteys> anyone can help me about broken packages
<deafboy> jrib: i have all the gstreamer packages installed, but it's running the xine engine XD
<jrib> deafboy: does it crash if you do "totem" then opena  file?  What about "totem /path/to/file"
<laserbeak44> i just downloaded and installed the JRE as Root but firefox still doesnt load pages with jave in em
<jrib> !java | laserbeak44
<ubotu> laserbeak44: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<whiteys> anyone can help me about broken packagess
<jrib> whiteys: pastebin your errors, we can't really know if we can help you without more info
<AMAG> Hrm, dcc timeout :(
<Redkudos> evening all, a newbish Q, have downloaded a distro of Sabayon to try out the beryl interface on a live DVD setup. the file is 3.4GB but gnomebaker and Nautilis keep rejecting the DVD's any ideas?
<jordo23> Whats the command line to see which version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu a system is running?
<jrib> !version | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<AMAG> I have an HTTP upload tool if that's easier for you than other means, LjL
<LjL> AMAG: that or email, same for me
<deafboy> jrib:aha i got a crash log now
<laserbeak44> jrib: thanks :)
<jordo23> If I just installed Dapper.....whats the easiest way to upgrade to edgy?
<Flannel> !upgrade | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lebowski> how do I boot ubuntu in text mode (diagnostic) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.105.76]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<deafboy> jrib: received X error event: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<deafboy> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<deafboy> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<deafboy> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<deafboy>   (Details: serial 84 error_code 8 request_code 142 minor_code 17)
<dimeo> jordo23: if you just installed it... then the quickest is to install edgy
<jrib> !paste | deafboy
<ubotu> deafboy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> jordo23, I'd have to agree with dimeo
<jrib> deafboy: which case was that?  just "totem" and then opening in the gui or "totem file"?
<cablesm102> lebowski, choose Recovery Mode in Grub when it boots
<deafboy> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3896/
<deafboy> jrib: totem /path/to/file
<deafboy> jrib: if i just do totem and use it with gui i get no output
<Ricket> How do I make a Launcher to execute a shell script?
<adaptr> just put the name of the script in it
<Ricket> it's not working
<jrib> Ricket: create a custom launcher, choose "application" as the type, and use the path to the command
<prower> Wow, beryl and gnome in 6.10 go together pretty nicely :> Stable so far
<adaptr> then you're doing it wrong :)
<adaptr> prower: yers, kinky :)
<Ricket> aha, maybe I need to use type "Application in Terminal"
<jrib> Ricket: only if you want it to run in a terminal, it shouldn't be necessary to just run the command though
<prower> adaptr: A lot of the reviews of it make it look really gaudy and useless, but there's good features in there and the defaults look great
<prower> Ring switching is definitely nice :>
<dimeo> anyone have a favourite ubuntu program of the day?
<Ricket> jrib: well it starts up and shows a couple messages in the terminal before starting SDL and a fullscreen mode window
<adaptr> Ricket: if the script needs a shell, yes - but also consider that you need to specify exactly where it is
<Ricket> jrib: but, that type didn't work anyway
<sapage_> how do i install an older version of vnc4server?
<jordo23> dimeo: I just installed Dapper from an older CD...
<Ricket> i did specify where it is - /usr/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unix
<deafboy> jrib: did you see that i gave you a pastbin link?
<Ricket> i can't get any more specific than that
<adaptr> prower: ring switching ?
<mzanfardino> I've recently installed a microphone, but when I run sound recorder, I get a message telling me my audio capture settings are invlalid adnt ath i should correct ehm in the multimedia settings.  I can't find multimedia settings however.  where should I look to set up the microphone?
<jrib> deafboy: pastebin seems to be lagging here
<prower> adaptr: If you put your cursor at the top right corner of the screen, all of your open windows are arranged into one ring that you can switch between programs by clicking on
<adaptr> Ricket: open a terminal, run it as stated - if it works then use that
<jrib> deafboy: see if it happens with a new user
<Ricket> adaptr: it works
<adaptr> prower: which version ?
<Ricket> adaptr: but, the launcher still doesn't, either type
<prower> adaptr: Latest version from the repository I guess, I just installed it myself :>
<jrib> Ricket: what does your script do exactly?  Launch a window of some kind?
<Ricket> adaptr: is there a way to keep the terminal on the screen? when i double-click the Launcher, the terminal window flashes and then closes
<prower> (Following their instructions)
<adaptr> Ricket: what do you mean, "type" ? "run in terminal" is a checkbox, no ?
<Richardson183> When Upgrading from Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft, does it delete the home folder?
<Richardson183> When Upgrading from Dapper Drake to Edgy Eft, does it delete the home folder?
<jrib> Ricket: no
<Ricket> jrib: it determines a few things and then launches an application with certain parameters
<lebowski> thanks cablesm102
<jrib> Richardson183: no
<Ricket> adaptr: it's not a checkbox, it's one of 3 options... i'm on 6.10
<Gunrun> guys, a thought has just occured to me
<Gunrun> Will all software made for Ubuntu work on the PPC version of the distro?
<Richardson183> jrib:> well i'm downloading the iso of edgy i don't know how i would go about installing
<Vuen> Gunrun: nope
<adaptr> Ricket: okay, well it still is on KDE :(
<Gunrun> bugger
<Vuen> Gunrun: pretty much all open source software will
<Ricket> KAN-u-C: wtf? I don't want to join #tvrocks
<adaptr> Gunrun: if you install the PPC versions of the software, sure
<Vuen> Gunrun: but proprietary stuff like Flash won't
<jrib> !upgrade | Richardson183
<ubotu> Richardson183: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gunrun> ok, well that is all I care about, vuen
<jordo23> !Nvidia | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gunrun> is open source
* Ricket thinks KAN-u-C is a spammer and should be kicked
<lebowski> update overwrote my fglrx drivers :(
<Vuen> Gunrun: in that case you're fine
<Gunrun> I just pan on using it for music and media
<Gunrun> although apparently getting MP3s working is a bit of a hastle
<Vuen> Gunrun: not really. just use automatix
<adaptr> update took me 1500MB of download but worked perfectly :)
<riotkittie> DO NOT USE automatix. no. no. no. :P
<adaptr> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sapage_> how do i install an older version of vnc4server? the current one is running a bug that i can not work with?
<mzanfardino> what's wrong with automatix, kittie?
<marty> I'd like to restrict a user on this Ubuntu computer from deleting his Firefox history: How can I do this?
<n2diy_> ! automatix | gunrun, Vuen
<ubotu> gunrun, Vuen: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<adaptr> sapage_: use aptitude, pin the older version (so it won't try to upgrade)
<jrib> Ricket: I don't know, I guess you could start sending output to ~/debugging to see if that helps you debug the problem.  It should just work
<Gunrun> righto
<mzanfardino> oic
<sapage_> adaptr: i am newish how do i do that?
<rowanjl> hey, I've just used the alternate CD to install ubuntu, but when it gets to the point where the system boots for the first time, X fails and I can't continue... what can I do??
<Ricket> jrib: have you heard of the game Sauerbraten? open source, I think it's in the synaptic manager... that's the thing I'm trying to get running, if you've ever heard of it by chance.
<KAN-u-C> Hi
<jrib> Ricket: doesn't seem to be in synaptic.  Does your script work when you run it from the terminal?
<rowanjl> I'm stuck in the console right now
<adaptr> rowanjl: look in the Xorg error log
<Ricket> jrib: yes, if i type /usr/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unix in the terminal, it works just fine... displays a few init messages and then loads fullscreen into the game
<adaptr> rowanjl: less /var/log/xorg.0.log, use "q" to exit
<marty> I'd like to restrict a user on this Ubuntu computer from deleting his Firefox history: How can I do this?
<Vuen> Ricket: i'm pretty sure that's not in the repos. there's a guide on the ubuntu wiki on how to get it working, and it basically says "drop this tarball into your home"
<adaptr> marty: you cannot; it's in his home directory, and he needs to be able to write to it to update the history
<deafboy> jrib: no new user didn't do anything
<morrolan> /exit
<jrib> deafboy: does that mean it still crashes?
<deafboy> jrib: yes
<jrib> deafboy: file a bug/ check for bug reports at bugs.ubuntu.com
<adaptr> marty: if you wantg to preserve it, set up an rsync job that copies it somewhere he doesn't have access
<DanZ> how do I adjust the sound volume?
<marty> What's rsync?
<adaptr> marty: or staright copy, should work too if it;s not too big
<jrib> DanZ: use the speaker in your notification area
<adaptr> *straight
<charlesg3> rsync will synchronize two directories
<rowanjl> adaptr: damn, I've only got one console :/ to do that I'd have to kill this chat. Can you tell me how to reconfigure X and how to start the installer again?
<dimeo> anyone know a good battery monitor for my laptop?
<deafboy> jrib: this is with the w32codecs package installed
<marty> are there any parental controls I can use for ubuntu
<adaptr> rowanjl: only one console ? then you're in single user mode
<shaneCO> hello
<rowanjl> adaptr: yep, recovery mode
<nexous> How do i set permissions to usr/share/php ?
<shaneCO> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and having some issues with the partitioning
<nexous> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<adaptr> rowanjl: starting the installer again means booting the CD, obviously - why are you using the alternative CD ?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<train> hmmm
<train> beryl works
<Jaws> Anyone know how to change the text that is displayed after logging in through ssh?
<rowanjl> adaptr: because the X config for the normal CDs fail, and at least with the alternate cd I can use the text mode installer
<Jaws> Like this topic : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310493
<adaptr> Jaws: /etc/motd, /etc/issue.net, man those
<Ricket> adaptr: I got it working. I looked in the file, and one of the first lines was the setting of a variable for the Sauerbraten folder. It was set to ".", so I changed it to the absolute path.
<shaneCO> I'm trying to install it onto a hard disk that has already been partitioned, with partition 1 having Linspire installed, and I'm now trying to install Ubuntu onto the second partition.  I'm at the step with boot points and I don't know what to do
<Jaws> adaptr, ok thanks
<adaptr> rowanjl: what do you mean, they fail ? you don't even get te installer to work ? what kind of video do you have ?
<adaptr> shaneCO: mount points, you need at least 2 and preferably three, but if linspire already has swap then you don't need another one for that
<rowanjl> adaptr: I've got a Radeon X800, it can't seem to find my monitor. but I'm willing to configure it myself and start the second stage installer...
<adaptr> rowanjl: the monitor should not be the problem for the (very loose) installer - ever
<adaptr> rowanjl: what kind of monitor ?
<rowanjl> Samsung SyncMaster 940n
<Vuen> rowanjl: hey, i have the 940bw
<Vuen> rowanjl: samsung monitors rock
<rowanjl> yeah
<adaptr> rowanjl: DVI connected ?
<Vuen> that's wierd that it can't find the monitor. these monitors can usually take anything you throw at them
<rowanjl> no, standard
<adaptr> that's the only reason I can think of why that should be an issue
<marty> are there any parental controls I can use for ubuntu
<adaptr> so no, it's not your monitor
<rowanjl> bugger
<rowanjl> well, how do I reconfigure X?
<adaptr> have you checked the dmesg output from such a failed install ?
<Music_Shuffle> !reconfigure X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rowanjl> nope
<adaptr> you don't even know if that's the problem, yet :)
<adaptr> you need to read xorg.0.log
<riotkittie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   rowanjl
<rowanjl> adaptr: well, it fails and X gives a message about no screens.
<riotkittie> or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<laserbeak44> there a divx codec for ubuntu and totem media player?
<drew1313> hello all Drew here from Knoxville, TN
<adaptr> doesn't this irc client allow you to shell out ?
<adaptr> riotkittie: that's useless if you don't know what the problem is
<cchance> Can some one walk me through a procedure to share my connection with out firestarter?
<Greenwood> i need some help over here
<rowanjl> adaptr: I'll be back soon.
<Greenwood> please
<adaptr> riotkittie: if the liveCD b0rks then reconfigure is also not very likely to help
<adaptr> !ask | Greenwood
<ubotu> Greenwood: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<drew1313> what's up Greenwood?
<Greenwood> ayy ok
<Greenwood> im booted from knoppix rioght now
<drew1313> and?
<acuster> hey all, is there a way to add static dns to resolv.conf as well as the dynamic dns that gets assigned?
<shaneCO> so what am I going to make the mount point for the partition for ubuntu?
<Greenwood> and i have a prob cuz i made a new partition from windows on my second hd... this somehow messed up the partition numbers and grub cant load ubuntu because ubuntu has moved from partition hdb,1 to hdb,4
<adaptr> shaneCO: you need to create the partition first
<shaneCO> I already have the partitions though
<adaptr> acuster: resolv.conf is autogenerated, look deeper :)
<adaptr> shaneCO: like what ?
<shaneCO> I used gparted to partition the drive
<acuster> adaptr, indeed, where?
<adaptr> yes.. *how*
<shaneCO> and I have Linspire on the first one
<shaneCO> sorry
<cchance> Can some walk me through a procedure that will share my internet connection without using firestarter?
<shaneCO> I guess I don't understand
<Charron> might as well throw my question onto the pile. Trying to get drivers for my ATI Radeon X200 Mobile set up. the Wiki says to use fglrx (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI), but when I go and edit xorg.conf to disable Composite it causes a black screen when I restart, forcing me to undo the switch in a console boot. What am I doing wrong, if anything, and do I have to disable Composite?
<riotkittie> what are you trying to do - mount the ubuntu partition under linspire? mount the ubuntu partition under linspire pre ubuntu install? i'm lost.
<Greenwood> ....
<riotkittie> !grub > Greenwood
<LazyAngel> anyone knows the command for closing a cd-rom tray? im off site, and it has opened. Cant burn to the disc :(
<adaptr> shaneCO: how did you partition the drive ?
<Greenwood> whats that riotkittie
<adaptr> LazyAngel: man eject
<jordo23> If I am running dapper and did apt-get dist upgrade....it still says I am running dapper, what else to do to upgrade to edgy?
<jordo23> And yes I rebooted...
<cchance> Where can i find a walkthrough to share the internet?
<riotkittie> Greenwood: did you get a private msg from the bot/
<shaneCO> ok I want to have both Linspire and Ubuntu on the computer.  I used Gparted to partition it.  Both are primary paritions, #1 is reiserfs and #2 I don't remember what it is
<cchance> on my network
<Greenwood> nope
<adaptr> jordo23: where does it say that ? uname - a?
<Greenwood> onyl ">grub"
<riotkittie> !grub | Greenwood
<ubotu> Greenwood: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LazyAngel> adaptr: thanks
<shaneCO> I don't want to touch #1 because it already has Linspire loaded on it
<shaneCO> I just want #2 to have Ubuntu
<mphill> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 will compile deb for 586, or when this will happen?
<Greenwood> yeah ive already been through all those actually
<adaptr> shaneCO: no other partitions ? if the second one is swap for linspire then you cannot use that
<mike998> I have a problem with all my video playback looking washed out like the gamma is off...
<gavinc> I am having problems with Xorg eating 50-60% of my cpu. Anyone else suffering this?
<cchance> I grow tired of asking. Where can i find a walkthrough for sharring the internet connection with my network
<jordo23> lsb_release -a says I am running 6.06...
<mike998> this is with all video playing programs (xine, vlc)
<adaptr> gavinc: restart it ?
<adaptr> jordo23: that wasna the question...
<Charron> cchance- is there one on the wiki?
<mike998> any ideas?
<Charron> thought I saw one but I'm not 100% sure what you're asking
<jordo23> adaptr: uname -a doesn't say version...
<cchance> I dont think so ive searched it but no results
<shaneCO> ok... it's a 40gb drive, something like 32g is for linspire, then there's about 8 gigs in the second partition and then like 488mb free space
<frogzoo> cchance: you're likely to find several howtos - google 'nat + iptables'
<Greenwood> can anyone help me?
<adaptr> jordo23: if it says kernel 2.6.17-10-generic then you're running edgy
<acuster> so adaptr you have a pointer?
<Alibaba1> hi all
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com..
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com..
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com...
<Asc> cchance - if you install firestarter, it had a useful wizard
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b alibab!*@*]  by LjL
<jrib> bah he left I guess
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.54.143]  by tonyyarusso
<rowanjl> apecat: well, that didn't help :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b alibab!*@*]  by LjL
<adaptr> acuster: I was just looking at my config, and I remember I hand-changed it recently ebcause ubuntu's "autoconfig" was pissing me off .. so you can probably change it, unless you DHCP
<rowanjl> apecat: sorry, that was for adaptr
<adaptr> rowanjl: what ?
<rowanjl> adaptr: me messing around with the config didn't help - you where right
* adaptr smirks... sorry
<shaneCO> adaptr: ok... it's a 40gb drive, something like 32g is for linspire, then there's about 8 gigs in the second partition and then like 488mb free space
<rowanjl> how do I install the ATI drivers?
<mike998>  no?
<jrib> !ati | rowanjl
<ubotu> rowanjl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rowanjl> thanks
<riotkittie> what driver are you using?
<adaptr> shaneCO: so no swap partition ? I'm liking linspire even less now :)
<Ilovemypuppy> I set up a LAMP server, im looking for directions on how to set up MySQL
<shaneCO> adaptr: apparently not
<Ilovemypuppy> I want to have a private forum site
<adaptr> rowanjl: you should *not* need the binaries for an install
<Mazus> would anyone be able to help with mythstreamtv? i get this vlc error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3888/plain/
<Mazus> :(
<rainwalker> Hey, I'm totally new to IRC...do we just talk about whatever pops up?
<Greenwood> can anyone help me with a partition problem
<adaptr> rowanjl: you can do that later, but if it is fully installed now (which I doubt) you should probably follow that...
<adaptr> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<adaptr> !guidelines | rainwalker
<ubotu> rainwalker: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rowanjl> adaptr: I know, but what choice do I have?
<adaptr> damn, that was not exactly what I wanted
<rainwalker> Okay, I'll go check it out, thanks!
<acuster> so does one file the bug against ubuntu or against network manager?
<distro-tester> rowan did u know joe erik rowan called hammer joe?
<shaneCO> adaptr: so what should I make the mount point for this partition I want to put ubuntu on? or am I going to need more partitions?
<adaptr> rowanjl: I think you need to find out if it was really installed - reboot and start normally, if it fails xorg then you should at least be left at a normal terminal, not in rescue mode
<netsrot> Hi, where should the joystick dev apear?
<riotkittie> hrm. anyone know how i'd go about checking battery level from the command line ?
<adaptr> shaneCO: you need at least one swap partition as well, about the same size as your RAM (could be less if you have tons of RAM), and the mount point for Ubuntu is / (root)
<rowanjl> adaptr: yep, I'll try that after I try the binaries, unless you object
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<adaptr> shaneCO: any particualr reason you did not let Ubuntu do the partitioning for you ?
<shaneCO> adaptr: I was paranoid it would delete my Linspire stuff
<adaptr> rowanjl: you need to do that *now*, if your install is borked then anything you do now is wasted effort
<adaptr> shaneCO: it won't
<shaneCO> alright adaptr
<shaneCO> adaptr: so if I try again and just let it handle the partitioning it'll all be good?
<adaptr> shaneCO: it may tell you you have no space left, in that case delete the 8GB partition first
<rowanjl> adaptr: I've tried this with all three of the CD types, all of them fail to configure X for the installer
<Hudson> Can anyone suggest a bittorrent client that functions similarly to utorrent?
<shaneCO> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<adaptr> rowanjl: that should not matter, after you have installed you should be able to boot and log in normally, at least
<wilmsen> 
<njero> hey all, I installed rails to my laptop and am tryning to remove it... unfortunately it shoved a bunch of stuff into /usr/local/bin... is there anyway to unistall that or should I just rm it?
<dimeo> anyone play savage?
<adaptr> Hudson: wine + utorrent :) works like a charm
<Ilovemypuppy> Anyone? Im looking for some good tutorial sites on how to get started with mysql
<Hudson> www.w3schools.org
<rowanjl> adaptr: I suspect that the ati driver doesn't support my card, and that is where the problem lies
<rowanjl> last time I installed ubuntu I had an nvidia card
<Hudson> Thanks Adaptr, I was hoping for a more linux native torrent program,
<adaptr> rowanjl: there are indeed two types of ati driver, neither supporting all cards
<rowanjl> and I swapped it over and installed the binary divers for the ati card
<Hudson> but i'll try it
<adaptr> Hudson: I've not come across one yet
<rowanjl> adaptr: well, thanks, I'll be back soon!
<adaptr> rowanjl: but it did work then
<acuster> ciao all. thanks
<rowanjl> adaptr: yep, binaries worked
<Hudson> Adaptr is wine difficult to set up?
<JonTec> hey guys, how can I get a listing of ALL of the packages I have installed from command line... something I can do grep on?
<kitche> JonTec: dpkg -l
<adaptr> Hudson: dunno.. depends ? it should be pretty simple to get going, and utorrent isn't exactly a complex application :)
<adaptr> beat me to it
<cablesm102> JonTec, that won't work. It also lists packages with config files still.
<cablesm102> JonTec: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"
<bwilma> 
<adaptr> 
<adaptr> heh
<kitche> isn't dpkg -l what I said?
<JonTec> cablesm102, kitche: thanks :D
<cablesm102> kitche, you left out the grep bit
<cchance> Sorry guys about this. The only ones that i can find about internet sharring are for obsolete versions of linux. I have resorted to firestarter. I have it configured for sharring but when my client goes to connect it wont load what have i done wrong?
<cablesm102> kitche, i think that dpkg -l also lists packages with only config files remaining
<adaptr> yes, but it also lists configged bu tremoved packages, apparently
<kitche> cablesm102: well he knows how to use grep already from his question so I left it out
<LjL> note also that "dpkg -l" can cut package names, if they're very long
<cablesm102> kitche, ok
<LjL> "dpkg --get-selections" shouldn't
<Khem> how can I find a package associated with an install file on my machine ? e.g. how do I say which package provide /bin/ls
<shaneCO> adaptr: ok, so it's installing, but now there's a base system information error.... something about bootstrap ... return value 139
<LjL> Khem: dpkg -S filename
<adaptr> shaneCO: no clue, sorry - what CD did you use ?
<cablesm102> Speaking of grep, can anyone tell me the regex symbol for any amount of characters between other things?
<adaptr> cablesm102: .*
<shaneCO> adaptr: umm I got it from the site, I downloaded an iso as a torrent
<dimeo> i'm using gaim. .. any way to turn off enter and exit messages?
<adaptr> shaneCO: *which* CD
<Khem> LjL: thanks
* Khem hopes LjL is not a bot like ubotu :)
<LjL> Khem: Syntax error
<cablesm102> adaptr, how do I use it in grep? I'm trying "grep "stuff*otherstuff"" and it's not working
<LjL> Khem: there's also apt-file, which can tell you that even for packages you *don't* have installed. useful when compiling
<frogzoo> cablesm102: man egrep
<shaneCO> adaptr: ubuntu 6.10 alternate i386
<cablesm102> frogzoo, thanks
<adaptr> shaneCO: why not the normal install CD ?
<Khem> LjL: hmmm I dont have apt-file installed
<shaneCO> cause I don't have a 64bit proccessor
<LjL> Khem: no, it's not there by default
<adaptr> shaneCO: huh ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Khem about apt-file | Khem, see the private message from Ubotu
<njero> hey all, how do I find a symlink? I removed what it points to...
<adaptr> shaneCO: get the normal install CD
<oljanx> is there a way to prevent grub from popping up after a system hibernate?
<Khem> LjL: just did what it said thanks
<LjL> njero: "find" as in "obtain the contents again"? you can't
<shaneCO> adaptr: ok.. what's the point of the alternate disk then?
<adaptr> shaneCO: in case the normal one doesn't work for you
<njero> LjL: no... I want to remove the link to the empty place..
<dimeo> shaneCO: it's a text installer instead of gui
<LjL> njero: and you lack which information?
<shaneCO> alright, thanks adaptr, I'll be back later!
<adaptr> njero: find -type l
<adaptr> njero: that finds symlinks, then ls -l it to see if its dead (unlinked)
<njero> aha
<LjL> njero: find -L / -type -l -samename <original-filename>
<njero> adaptr: thanks...
<njero> LjL thanks
<pintas> join
<LjL> s/-l/l/
<adaptr> njero: if you know (part of) the name, find -type l | grep "partofname"
<cablesm102> frogzoo, i'm having some trouble figuring out what it says in the manpage. Can you tell me how to match something like "something*somethingelse" in grep?
<Kud|> What's the command to give files drwxr-xr-x permissions? Is it: ls drwxr-xr-x "foldername" ?
<adaptr> errr.. no
<njero> adaptr: is that global... or just the current foldeR?
<pintas> i need pro help please! anyone?
<LjL> cablesm102: that is, something followed by whatever followed by somethingelse? that's "something.*somethingelse"
<adaptr> njero: it starts from the current folder, and works its way down
<adaptr> !ask | pintas
<LjL> !helpme | pintas
<ubotu> pintas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell old-monk|Away about away | old-monk|Away, see the private message from Ubotu
<adaptr> LjL: I already told him that ! :)
<Kud|> Anyone?
<adaptr> !chmod | Kud|
<ubotu> Kud|: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<alefteris> Any guides on creating images of feisty with qemu for use with wmware-player?
<pintas> :) nice.. Where is the file that sends ubiquity link to desktop?
<Kud|> adaptr, I read that guide and it made no sense to me for what I was trying to do
<LjL> adaptr: actually according to my log i told him first :P
<cablesm102> LjL, thanks
<LjL> alefteris: i don't know, but i know you can use http://www.easyvmx.com to create vmware player VMs
<frogzoo> cablesm102: egrep 'blah.*blah' filename
<cablesm102> frogzoo, thanks as well
<njero> adaptr: okay I tried that and turned up no results... when I type irb at the console it gives me => bash: /usr/local/bin/irb: No such file or directory . Is that indicative of a symlink or is that normal?
<pintas> after costumizing a live cd, where do i put a script to remove post-installed software?
<adaptr> LjL: [02:18]  <cablesm102> Speaking of grep, can anyone tell me the regex symbol for any amount of characters between other things?
<adaptr> LjL: [02:18]  <adaptr> cablesm102: .*
<adaptr> LjL: /nitpick :)
<alefteris> LjL, thanks
<LjL> adaptr: ah, i thought you were talking about pintas... in which case, i'll tell you, "i already told him that" :P
<adaptr> LjL: yers
<rowanjl> adaptr: thanks for all the help, X is working perfectly with the fglrx drivers
<adaptr> njero: what are you talking about ? do what I showed you
<adaptr> rowanjl: you're welcome
<rowanjl> which are the only ones to support my card :/
<njero> adaptr: I did and it turned up no results...
<rowanjl> thanks again
<pintas> LjL: can you help me?
<njero> adaptr: sorry I am a bit noob, I appreciate the help...
<adaptr> njero: find / -type l | grep irb
<LjL> pintas: afraid not, never done that sort of thing
<adaptr> njero: "which irb" should also work if its executable globally
<pintas> LjL: :( bummer... do you know who i can talk to?
<njero> adaptr: both turn up empty (I had to run find as sudo to get past some permission denied errors....)
<LjL> not really pintas, perhaps you might try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic too (not that it's offtopic, but)
<adaptr> njero: yet when you run "irb" as a command it tells you what you said above ? that means that's where the symlink is pointing
<pintas> LjL: Thank you, i'll try that
<adaptr> njero: ...or where the symlink itself is, but then which irb should tell you that
<njero> adaptr: yeah, that makes sense... I am at a loss...
<adaptr> njero: how did you delete the executable > and more to the point, *why* ?
<njero> adaptr: with rm.... I did it because I was trying to get rid of irb so I could reinstall... like I said: I am all idiot.
<njero> :)
<adaptr> how did you *install* it in the first place ?
<njero> apt-get install... and as near as I can tell it is totally uninstalled now...
<BicaReloaded> como consigo un manual de amule??? en google no encuentro
<njero> adaptr: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" | grep irb turns up nothing...
<JonTec> !espanol | BicaReloaded
<ubotu> BicaReloaded: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BicaReloaded> okas
<catalao_> boas noites - quem conhece um programa em linux que abra ou converta  ficheiros do corel
<ans> I am getting ready to install ubuntu on a macbook pro. I found these directions - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro - on the ubuntu website, but they are for the macbook. Would there be any difference in installing on the macbook pro as opposed to the plain old macbook?
<BicaReloaded> pero no hay nadie en el Espaol...
<BicaReloaded> por eso entre aki
<pintas> Can I pleasseeeee talk to a pro here?? I need help badly :(
<JonTec> BicaReloaded: unmomento... no se que significa conseguir
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<JonTec> un momento*
<LjL> please use a private query or #ubuntu-classroom
<adaptr> njero: so how did you uninstall it ?
<momo> jontec.. conseguirs means to "to get"
<njero> adaptr: apt-get remove (sudo)(
<njero> adaptr, JonTec: it seems I still have a folder /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/irb... not sure...what local is for
<JonTec> momo: I just looked it up :D
<verma> how do I downgrade a package?
<adaptr> njero: aptitude purge irb
<adaptr> or something, I'm off
<Roscar> Hi I was hoping somebody could help me with the remote desktop tool that comes packed with ubuntu. The ubuntu machine has multiple users throughout the day. If one person is working within their logon, can the remote desktop be used on another login?
<njero> adaptr: k, thanks!
<momo> whats the closes app to winamp that i can use with ubuntu
<Roscar> momo: xmms
<njero> momo: Songbird
<njero> momo: from the makers of winamp
<LjL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<FearMoth> are there any faster ubuntu repositories? i'm using ca.archive.ubuntu.com right now, but it's only downloading at 19-20kbps.
<Roscar> njero: how does song bird compare to xmms?
<njero> Roscar: buggy, but very nice
<momo> good question!!!
<gardar> FearMoth, have you tried downloading ubuntu disks via torrent?
<njero> Roscar: it is still very new...
<Quarupted> macd, ya alive yet?
<LjL> FearMoth, there are repositories for a lot of countries, just try some random domains. "us" for starters, but that's, err, notoriously... shaky. or just "archive.ubuntu.com", or try some european or south american countries
<Roscar> njero: are there features that xmms doesn't have?
<LjL> Roscar: a modern interface with GTK2?
<njero> :) what LjL said
<mitch_> New to Linux. Is this an OK place to ask questions?
<ademan> this is driving me nuts, i can't for the life of me get my ATI card to work, i tried the binary installer via ati.com, now i'm trying the bleeding edge driver repository, both of them i get "incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"   can anyone help me?
<LjL> mitch_: if they're about Ubuntu, yes
<frogzoo> momo: give audacious a look
<Roscar> but what about the library manager, or lack there of.
<mitch_> Thanks
<logikon> FearMoth: i get a steady rate of 110kb/s on the "br" server almost all the time
<Quarupted> mitch_, yes it is, if you can't get an answer pm me
<frogzoo> !audcaious | momo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audcaious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FearMoth> gardar: I have the iso image, my cd drive is shot. can I still mount the image on loop0 and use that as a repository even though I installed with the netinstall or would the versions of packages be all messed up? I've got 6.10 alternate cd.
<frogzoo> !audacious | momo
<ubotu> momo: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<njero> Roscar: the media library manager uses sqlite and is very fast... very similar to winamp's manager
<Roscar> njero: that's what I was looking to hear. thanks.
<mitch_> Two things, I installed Ubuntu on one of my two harddiscs. The other hard disc has all my .mp3's and videos. how can I add that second hard disc and bring those files into ubuntu.
<frogzoo> !fstab | mitch_
<ubotu> mitch_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mitch_> Thanks. I will come back if I cannot figure it out myself.
<FearMoth> logikon: thanks, I tried that and now it's up to 50kbps. I only need to get 95MB of packages now so that should be ok. do you know where that server is located by any chance?
<Asc> njero: Is songbird usable-buggy, or dangerously buggy?
<ozoneco2> power went off, now ubuntu laptop wont start, any kind of recovery to do?
<njero> Asc, the latest is usable
<ozoneco2> errors on a process
<LjL> ozoneco2: which process?
<njero> Asc: pre 0.2.1 sometimes crashed X... but I am running compiz/xgl so that might be my fault
<Asc> njero: *downloads*.  I keep trying all the media players I hear about in the hope that I'll eventually find one that doesn't suck.
<ozoneco2> LjL: restarting..started in recovery mode
<njero> Asc: I have lots of hope for it... a new nightly system is due soon... also, I can't get my ipod to work in it even with the windjay plugin...
<LjL> ozoneco2: hm, probably a filesystem error that fsck couldn't quite correct automatically. if you *get* into recovery mode, run fsck manually (remount the filesystem as read-only first)
<njero> Asc: even though amorok and gtkpod work
<Roscar> njero: songbird isn't found with apt-get... what am I doing wrong?
<njero> Roscar: you have to download it from songbirdnest.com
<Asc> njero: I guess it's a good thing I don't have an ipod.
<njero> :)
<kitche> Roscar: songbird doesn't have a stable linux build have to get it from their website
<Roscar> thanks all.
<njero> Is there a good way to clear /var/cache/apt?
<ozoneco2> LjL: started this time...figures...i open my mouth and ask..makes me the silly one :)
<jrib> njero: sudo apt-get clean   see man apt-get
<LjL> ozoneco2: probably the second run of fsck managed to correct the errors
<EnsignRedshirt> Is autopackage safe to use with ubuntu?  It sounds interesting, but I don't know much about it, and anything that mucks about with files behind apt
<robdeman> hi folks what is the best SVN client for Linux? I am used to Turtoise on Windows..?
<EnsignRedshirt> ... behind apt's back make me nervous.
<OzoneCo> LjL, thanks for the time no less
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt: well I only used autopackage once and I didn't like it much since it works just like an executable the package does
<OzoneCo>  a comma isnt the same as the colon after the name is it?
<momo> how do i make xmms the default app for audio files?
<LjL> OzoneCo: what?
<laserbeak43> hi again i on my son non admin acccount and flash works after i installed it but it produces no sound
<LjL> !defaultapp | momo
<ubotu> momo: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<ozoneco2> LjL: this is gnome xchat...with a tab it adds :
<OzoneCo> LjL, with Xchat, i get a comma
<momo> haha.. the same as windows
<LjL> ozoneco: oh, right. that depends on the client (and it's configurable for some). it doesn't make much of a practical difference
<internet_> hi,anyone can tell me how cani login as a root
<LjL> Ubotu, tell internet_ about root | internet_, see the private message from Ubotu
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: Yeah, the .package file is a bash script that (somehow) checks for dependencies and installs files.  I just worried about it changing files that were installed by apt as part of an ubuntu package.
<LjL> internet_: (don't)
<EnsignRedshirt> *I'm
<LjL> EnsignRedshirt: good reason to be worried about, i'd say
<dimeo> anyone use fwcutter for wireless?
<tecywiz121> hey, anyone know where to get help with fuse?
<Asc> internet_: Just with a terminal, or in gnome?
<laserbeak43> i just searched the ubuntu support site and i dont see anything about having sound problems in flash
<OzoneCo> LjL, so you still see a highlight with a comma the same as a colon?
<LjL> OzoneCo: yup... i believe most sane clients get a highlight in either case
<OzoneCo> LjL, kewl, thanks
<LjL> OzoneCo: my client defaults to colon (if at the beginning of the line) or nothing (if in the middle)
<dimeo> any command to find out my kernel version?
<LjL> dimeo: uname -r
<ademan> this is driving me nuts, i can't for the life of me get my ATI card to work, i tried the binary installer via ati.com, now i'm trying the bleeding edge driver repository, both of them i get "incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work"   can anyone help me?  (sorry for reposting but i really need help)
<OzoneCo> LjL: thskasdfdsgjdsaflksfddjdfjdfjdfjjkj
<dimeo> thx
<LjL> ?
<OzoneCo> LjL: sry.....mine does nothing either
<OzoneCo> LjL: didnt mean to send
<Crescendo_> What are the little boxes with numbers I keep seeing in some bodies of text?
<OzoneCo> its a habit to hit enter i guess
<laserbeak43> ademan: i tried with just about every distro i used and ive accepted that my card willl get no 3d
<internet_> Asc: tanks, could u tell me how can i login as root in gnome
<laserbeak43> screw ati for screwing me
<LjL> OzoneCo: oh but i meant in the middle of the line *after a space* anyway :P and "nothing" as in completes the nickname, but without any colon or comma
<laserbeak43> my next card will be nvidia
<AMAG> I have been happy with nvidia cards since the late-90s Voodoo boards
<momo> i guess that i have to install some other software to get xmms to play mp3, i had them workin with totem?
<ademan> laserbeak43: heh, unfortunately i'm supposed to go to a lan tonight, i'd like to have 3d support, my nvidia box is PERFECT, but alas, it's been dropped and the mobo is cracked, so i'm limited to my old ati box
<Red_Herring> anyone have any experiance with internet over tmoble cell phones?
<LjL> momo: i believed xmms would play them by default actually... let me check
<mabus> how come every time I try to install a package, it returns an error code citing my kernel, and there not being appropriate tools to regenerate a new mkinitramfs? I don't want a new one, it will mess up my system
<FireCat> ademan: Did you install the restricted modules?
<LjL> momo: yeah, it provides mp3-decoder, so it should play them
<laserbeak43> ademan: that sucks bigtime
<FireCat> Fuzzy peoples expeirinces, I haven't got a nvidia to work right yet and have no problem with ati
<Kuriyaki> Through Ubuntu how may I copy and paste the files on my hard drive to an external hard drive?
<LjL> momo: hm try installing xmms-mad if it's not installed already
<ademan> FireCat: yep, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` right?
<momo> ok
<Asc> internet_: I'll be just a second with this....
<Quarupted> does Gaim have a working release for webcam on MSN yet?
<FireCat> ademan: Did try it using synaptic?
<ademan> FireCat: dunno how it'd be different but yeah, i'm in synaptic right now and i can see the package is installed
<Kuriyaki> Through Ubuntu how may I copy and paste the files on my hard drive to an external hard drive?
<laserbeak43> omg i can use my password as root on my original account but i cant become root on my son account
<laserbeak43> ???
<FireCat> Kuriyaki: Ue whichever file manager you prefer
<LjL> !adduser | laserbeak43
<ubotu> laserbeak43: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Asc> internet_: Looks like you've already got the link, but it's at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo under 'enabling the root account'.  Do that, then you should be able to log in as root.
<laserbeak43> kuriyaki?
<LjL> laserbeak43: only members of "admin" can use sudo
<laserbeak43> copy and paste i assume
<maziers> Hello guys,i got problem installing ubuntu in my computer,currently using geforce FX 5200,a blank screen popup.
<Kuriyaki> I'm using File Browser
<CyberCod> laserbeak  you probably have administrative priveleges turned off
<laserbeak43> so when i put my password in i cant do it?
<Kuriyaki> and I try copying and pasting the files
<Kuriyaki> but it doesn't work
<laserbeak43> oh i see
<laserbeak43> kuriyaki hmm thats weird
<FireCat> ademan: How did you configure you xorg.conf, and exactly what ati card do you have
<LjL> internet_: horrible idea to log in as root in GNOME. sure way to get hacked into or similar bad surprises.
<Kuriyaki> Is it because I need administrative rights to access the files on my hard drive?
<melon> hey.. can somebody who's on dapper drake and has a standard version of xmms please tell me what version it is - i've got edgy now 'n the latest version of xmms but want to roll back to the one i had previously..
<ademan> FireCat: radeon 9700, and i just edited the driver section to say fglrx
<CyberCod> melon one moment
<maziers> anyone can answer my question?
<CyberCod> melon, its 1.2.10
<Fanskapet> aaagh i can't get my ALT key to work in ubuntu :(
<FireCat> ademan: Do you still have your original xorg.conf?
<LjL> !info xmms dapper | melon
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<Asc> internet_: He speaks truth, but hey, if you want to....
<ademan> FireCat: no i didn't back it up but that's the only change i made
<Fanskapet> anyone have any problem with the keymap ?
<melon> thanks
<Fanskapet> using newly installed edgy
<FireCat> ademan: ok, that should be ok. Make a quick backup of it
<ademan> k
<dredhammer> hello folks i have a potential ubuntu convert but the setup he wants is something i never had to worry about
<melon> although - that's the version i'm on now.. 'n it's definitely not the same.. so i'll just roll back one version at a time until i find the one i had
<ademan> FireCat: done
<Kuriyaki> How may I copy and paste the files from my hard drive using the Ubuntu boot cd and transfer them to an external hard drive
<rick_> server irc.quakenet.org
<dredhammer> he wants a supplimentary drive in case he runs out of space in the his home partition is such a thing possible?
<ademan> Kuriyaki: you need to mount your external hard drive
<internet_> Asc,thaks  body let me read the hing
<Kuriyaki> How would I mount it?
<LjL> Kuriyaki: either set the drives' permissions so that your user can read/write it all, or use "gksudo nautilus" to launch a root filebrowser
<FireCat> ademan: type aticonfig, you may want to pipe this to an output file
<cchance> This is really startng to tick me off bad. I have tried 10 different ways now and none of them work! Can some one please help me to set up my internet connection to share with the rest of my nertwork?
<LjL> Kuriyaki: sudo mount /dev/drivename /media/somedirectory
<LjL> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<FireCat> cchance: You try firestarter?
<cchance> fireCat, that has been advertised to me so many times
<cchance> and yes
<ademan> FireCat: yeah that's a lot of output, when i did sudo aticonfig --initial it said nothing to be done (i assume that means it edits the driver to fglrx)
<LjL> FireCat: yes, but he's getting problems with dhcpd apparently
<cchance> ljl, id rather not use dhcp if i dont have to
<Kuriyaki> With the help of someone previously I typed these commands into the terminal
<Kuriyaki> mkdir ~/windos
<Kuriyaki> sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/windows
<Kuriyaki> sudo ls ~/windows
<Kuriyaki> sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<Kuriyaki> To view my files
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FireCat> su - root
<Kuriyaki> but apparently I have no administrative rights to them
<Kuriyaki> So I can't copy and paste them
<LjL> Kuriyaki: "gksudo nautilus" is a much better idea than "sudo nautilus". anyway, *only* the nautilus window(s) that were launched that way will have root privileges
<Kuriyaki> Because my Windows crashed for some reason
<train> anyone know of a good complete guide to installing all the video drivers
<CyberCod> kuriyaki    try Alt+F2, then enter gksudo nautilus
<Kuriyaki> I'll try
<CyberCod> that will give you root nautilus
<LjL> Ubotu, tell train about ati | train, see the private message from Ubotu
<cchance> ljl, ive tried firestarter with regular mode with out the DHCP and to just use static ips but it dont work so i dont think firestarter works at all
<FireCat> ademan: look in the output file and see if you have glx in there
<Render> hey, does anyone know why the k/ubuntu live CDs only work if WinXP is not installed?
<ademan> FireCat: the output from aticonfig? or a new Xorg?
<FireCat> the new xorg
<ademan> Render: hrm? it works fine for me
<Kuriyaki> It didn't work either
<ademan> FireCat: under the "Load" section?
<Kuriyaki> when I typed in the gksudo nautilus it upened another file browser but apparently it doesn't let me copy and paste either
<FireCat> Modele section in load
<mon^rch> anyone help me get doom3 going?
<riotkittie> Render: errr...
<Render> I tried both kubuntu and ubuntu live cds and they both freeze at the splash loading screens.
<riotkittie> Render: is your BIOS set to boot from the CD ?
<CyberCod> kuriyaki, you must not have write permission to the place you're pasting to
<ademan> FireCat: yep glx is in there, you want a paste of my Xorg?
<riotkittie> oh nm
<Render> then i deleted all partitions and it worked fine
<Asc> Is there any way to get a program to connect to multiple X displays?
<dredhammer> is it possible to have another harddrive only for storage when installing ubuntu?
<Kuriyaki> I have access to the external hard drive
<CyberCod> kuriyaki, what is the filesystem on the partitions in question?
<cchanc1> ;(
<Kuriyaki> FileSystem? What do you mean...OS? Windows XP
<FireCat> ademan, no, did you update serverlayout to use the new devices that you added?
<riotkittie> Render: completely frozen, hard lock up ?
<CyberCod> i mean is it NTFS, or EXT2 or EXT3 or FAT32?
<LjL> cchance, this is the kind of thing i use to share my internet - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3907/
<LjL> cchanc1: ^
<Render> you know the splash screen, after you choose to 'start or install' from the k/ubuntu boot menus?
<ademan> FireCat: no, what devices though? (sorry, i think i missed something)
<Kuriyaki> ntfs
<riotkittie> yes. i know the splash screen.
<CyberCod> thats why
<Render> with the bouncing load bar? the bouncing load bar stops bouncing and all disk activity stops
<CyberCod> !ntfs | kuriyaki
<ubotu> kuriyaki: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mon^rch> ntfs-3g rocks
<riotkittie> Render: was your keyboard responsive?
<FireCat> ademan: What does your Screen say in Serverlayout
<Kuriyaki> So how may I copy and paste those files? I cannot access Windows...it crashed after Ubuntu did some partitioning
<Render> um, nope
<shwag> i dont know what changed, but i got the latest apt-get upgrade stuff and all my gnome stuff is way faster now. Especially evolution.
<Render> i dont think so
<cchanc1> ljl, i hope that works
<cchanc1> testing
<dredhammer> is it possible to have another harddrive only for storage when installing ubuntu? i mean you seperate both home and root on one harddrive and then use another one for only storage
<dredhammer> how would you set that up?
<Mazus> can anyone help me with this vlc error?
<LjL> cchanc1: note that the "ifconfig ... up" line is only a hackish way to bring up the network card. a much better way is to just edit /etc/network/interfaces and configure it there
<CyberCod> Kuriyaki, is there important files right now on the external drive?
<Kuriyaki> I borrowed it
<Kuriyaki> So I don't really want to delete anything they have
<LjL> cchanc1: also, those commands needs to be run at every boot - or you could use iptables-save and iptables-restore i suppose. see !iptables for that. otherwise just put them in /etc/rc.local, though that's still hackish
<CyberCod> ok,  You'll need to get ntfs-3g installed in order to write to it
<Kuriyaki> How may I install that?
<train> anyone know of a good complete guide to installing all the video drivers
<HelpWantedMP3> Hey everyone NEED help here and its driving me crazy wats the easyest way for me to get mp3 playback
<ademan> FireCat: "Screen    "Default Screen" 0 0
<ryanakca> is 4.3GB enough for a server install? I have a 800MB swap on a seperate hard drive, and a 4.3GB HD for the install... following http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<dredhammer> easyubuntu
<Render> so, any ideas on a frozen splash screen?
<CyberCod> !ntfs-3g | kuriyaki
<ubotu> kuriyaki: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ryanakca> !restricted | HelpWantedMP3
<ubotu> HelpWantedMP3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FireCat> ademan: go to Section Screen that has the ideentifier "Default Layout"
<Kuriyaki> Do I need to install Fuse?
<dredhammer> yes
<ademan> FireCat: I'm there
<LjL> ryanakca, "enough"... it surely won't fill up during install
<FireCat> ademan: go to Section Screen that has the ideentifier "Default Screen" dsorry
<DrBanzai> Is there a libSDL-2.0 for Ubuntu?
<momo> does xmms come with equalizer presets or do i have to set them?
<HelpWantedMP3> i get that on the internet is there a way i can listen to them? I ryanakca
<LjL> ryanakca: on my desktop system, i've got like 5gb filled in /, with only /home being on another partition
<momo> or download them
<dredhammer> is it possible to have another harddrive only for storage when installing ubuntu? i mean you seperate both home and root on one harddrive and then use another one for only storage
<cchanc1> ljl, they dont work... :'( i dont know what im dong wrong. I really need some one to walk me through.
<ademan> FireCat: knew what you meant :-)
<dredhammer> is it possible to have another harddrive only for storage when installing ubuntu?
<FireCat> Look at the device there, see if it matches the device that uses the fglrx driver
<LjL> cchanc1, is the other computer a linux or windows computer?
<ryanakca> LjL: no... just wondering... I'm only going to use it for my blog
<ademan> FireCat: first glance it does, gimme a second
<cchanc1> ljl, windows
<dredhammer> is it possible to have another harddrive only for storage when installing ubuntu? how would you set that up?
<FireCat> Look carefully, my didn't do it by default
<ademan> FireCat: yeah they're identical
<momo> dredhammer: i am wanting to do that too..!
<LjL> cchanc1: type "ipconfig" on the windows machine, and make sure it shows 192.168.0.2 as its address, and 192.168.0.1 as the gateway. if you do "ping 192.168.0.1", does it succeed?
<_Andrew> dredhammer, You'd probably do it after an install and partition it like in windows
<cchanc1> ljl, ive been through that and yes a ping to 192.168.0.1 does succedd.     WAIT
<cchanc1> i think i know the problem
<LjL> cchanc1: what about a "ping 209.85.135.104" ?
<cchanc1> how do i find my DNS address
<LjL> cchanc1: (that's google)
<LjL> cchanc1: as expected.
<FireCat> ademan: Do you have a BusID in the device for fglrx?
<LjL> cchanc1: your ISP gives you one, check /etc/resolv.conf in your Ubuntu machine
<dredhammer> so it is possible to latter have another harddrive only for storage then formatted useing gparted?
<cchanc1> thanks
<ademan> FireCat: yeah, 1:0:0
<ademan> er rather PCI:1:0:0
<dredhammer> no need to define home and root etc?
<FireCat> Try commenting it out ans restart X
<_Andrew> Sure why not
<LjL> cchanc1: anyway try "http://209.85.135.104" in a browser on the window machine, if that works, it's really just a missing DNS
<ademan> FireCat: restart comp for good measure? or will restarting X be sufficient?
<stratusfear> hey wuttup buddy?
<FireCat> ademan: Just restart X
<FireCat> Ctl-Alt-Backtab from gdm should do it
<ademan> FireCat: fglrxinfo still says mesa
<ademan> FireCat: if it matters my client glx vendor string is "ATI"  (in glxinfo)
<dimeo> when torvalds kicks it.. who's gonna direct the development of the kernel?
<hani> hi
<dimeo> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LjL> !offtopic | dimeo
<ubotu> dimeo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stratusfear> hey
<DrBanzai> Is there a libSDL-2.0 for Ubuntu?
<FireCat> ademan:  glxinfo | grep -i "direct"
<mon^rch> can someone help me edit my fstab to add/change the label of a drive...
<LjL> DrBanzai: not in the repositories
<LjL> mon^rch: the "label"?
<DrBanzai> LjL, Thanks
<ademan> FireCat: "direct rendering: No"
<mon^rch> yeah... right now it shows up as sda1
<zengolfer> howdy all
<mon^rch> on my desktop I mean
<FireCat> ademan: go to /var/log
<ademan> k
<zengolfer> why doesn't ubuntu provide an smp kernel for x86?
<ademan> i'm there
<FireCat> look in Xorg.0.log for glx
<LjL> mon^rch, well, you can change the mountpoint - that's the second column in fstab, i.e. /media/whatever. and you need to create the corresponding directory in /media. but the drive will still be sda1 really.
<cchanc1> ljl, my hunch was false
<_Andrew> Anyone know where to go to recommend games to be place in the Add/Remove program?
<LjL> mon^rch: actually, sda1 is a partition, but anyway. not sure what the icon will show
<cchanc1> ljl, although that was what it needed in a way. It doesnt just stal out any more
<mon^rch> is there a way I can rename the icon on the desktop?
<LjL> cchanc1: so which parts work?
<LjL> mon^rch: dunno, i'm on KDE
<Kuriyaki> I downloaded Fuse
<mon^rch> ok
<Kuriyaki> how do I install it?
<FireCat> ademan:look in Xorg.0.log for glx
<cchanc1> ljl, just computer to compter, no outside connection except on this one.
<LjL> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Kuriyaki> Hmm then what is the safest way for me to transfer my files?
<LjL> cchanc1: ok, on Ubuntu did you type exactly the commands that i pastebinned, or something slightly different?
<momo> how would i go about installing a tar.gz file?
<cchanc1> ljl, firestarter is on, this may be the cause hold on for 2 minutes
<dasien> does anyone have experience in wireless networking and WEP on ubuntu?
<momo> i just did.!!! i got it workign.. I am so proud of myself
<LjL> cchanc1: maybe. perhaps close it and do a "sudo iptables --flush" to remove any spurious rules it might have created
<LjL> cchanc1: oh by the way - i neglected to say that, but all the commands i pasted need to be run as *root*
<ademan> FireCat: http://rafb.net/p/6LsNbx95.html
<kitche> !compile|momo
<ubotu> momo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<_Andrew> installing or extracting? tar.gz is like a zip file
<momo> dasien:what if your problem?
<ademan> FireCat: sorry, the first portion is grep "EE" Xorg.0.log
<Kuriyaki> What is the safest way for me to transfer files from my NTFS?
<LjL> Kuriyaki: *from*? just transfer them, reading from NTFS is safe.
<dasien> momo: i have wireless card which i can see in iwconfig, and an access point iwconfig also sees, but i am getting rx crypt packets
<zengolfer> Kuriyaki: mount it ro, then copy
<FireCat> ademan: Have you tried to uninstall the restricted modules, reboot and reinstall them?
<dasien> i have added the wep key to my iwconfig, but it will not connect!
<LjL> Kuriyaki: no need to use FUSE or anything to *read* from NTFS
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Kuriyaki about ntfs | Kuriyaki, see the private message from Ubotu
<ademan> FireCat: nope, but i could try
<Kuriyaki> I'm not able to copy and paste my files into an external hard drive
<zengolfer> Kuriyaki: use an xterm and cp the files
* Pelo is having a little fun wth beryl and the avant windows navigator tonight
<LjL> Kuriyaki: ok, is the *destination* drive NTFS or ext3?
<mon^rch> anyone know how to fix screwed up fonts in games when using XGL ???
<FireCat> ademan: change your fglrx to a radeon in the xorg before you do it
<Flannel> mon^rch: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support, thanks
<cchanc1> ljl, im really getting frusterated with this. Its not firestater (which im removing soon) and its not the name server. I dont know what it is
<LjL> Flannel: #ubuntu-effects
<Kuriyaki> The destination is external
<Flannel> LjL: er, what?
<LjL> Flannel: try and see
<Kuriyaki> I just downloaded some things to the external device to see if it was working and it is
<Flannel> LjL: When did that change?
<LjL> Kuriyaki: i asked what *filesystem* it is - NTFS, FAT, ext3, or what?
<FireCat> ademan: You know how to get a console to fix it if it dies?
<LjL> Flannel: earlier today
<Kuriyaki> NTFS
<ademan> FireCat: did it several times for my NVIDIA card so yes :-)
<Kuriyaki> I want from my NTFS -> External Hard Drive
<LjL> Kuriyaki: so you don't want to transfer *from* NTFS, but *to* NTFS. yes in that case you need FUSE. and to be clear.
<ademan> i'm a little TOO comfortable in vim nowadays
<LjL> Flannel: no biggie anyway, you get redirected to -effects if you join -xgl
<_Andrew> cchanc1: Don't get too worked up. Took me two months to figure out how to connect to the internet through my mobile
<ravalox> I'm trying to remember, how do you execute two commands from the same console line?
<Flannel> ravalox: ; or && if you want the second to depend on success of the first
<Kuriyaki> I want to transfer my files from NTFS to the External Device
<cchanc1> _Andrew, ive done thi before its just that i have to reformat and it wiped it all and i dont remember i guess im tired, didint go to bed untill 4 last night
<LjL> Kuriyaki: the external device being....  NTFS? or not?
<ubuntuaion> yo
<dasien> anyone have experience with wireless, wep, and ubuntu?
<LjL> Kuriyaki: no matter how external a device is, it still has a filesystem.
<Kuriyaki> Not
<ubuntuaion> i need help with subtitles for rmvb files
<OzoneCo> LjL: <-----applauding patience  :)
<moonlite> does anyone know where i can find the gpg-key for ubuntu backports?
<LjL> OzoneCo: ;)
<LjL> Kuriyaki: then if not NTFS, what?
<davidohagan> Hi, the alternate CD stalls loading 'trm290' while detecting my CD drives,(yes, I've verified my CD since thats usually the first question asked) what can I do to install ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell moonlite about source-o-matic | moonlite, see the private message from Ubotu
<cchanc1> ljl, got any other tricks up your sleeves?
<LjL> moonlite: i think the key's listed there
<OzoneCo> ip address, subnet mask, gateway address, dns .,,,,.....all the same on all the boxes with the exception of the ip itself
<LjL> cchanc1: you did the iptables --flush and then re-issued those commands again?
<Kuriyaki> I right-click properties and Volume says External
<dasien> anyone have experience with wireless, wep, and ubuntu?
<_Andrew> dasien: I think you'd get help quicker if you just asked your question.
<Kuriyaki> Is it that?
<OzoneCo> specially on the windoze
<OzoneCo> dasien asked
<ImsDle> can someone tell me that cool 3d window switch and how to load it?
<dasien> _andrew, fair enough:  ok i have a wireless card that i can see my access point with, but the two will not communicat.  i keep getting rx invalid crypt packets
<OzoneCo> i have never tried to make my wireless run in ubuntu
<dasien> i have added the wep key to my iwconfig
<lskd-255> ImsDle, beryl?
<Kuriyaki> Cannot write to `diskmounter' (No space left on device). <-- I receive this error when trying to download this
<dasien> btw i am not using ndiswrapper
<ImsDle> aarrr fanks thats it
<lskd-255> you're welcomed to visit #Beryl
<cchanc1> ljl, just did them
<cchanc1> ljl, test?
<ImsDle> how do you install it
<LjL> Kuriyaki: ok type "mount" instead, and see what it says - whether "ext3", "vfat" or something else
<ubuntuaion> i need help with subtitles for rmvb files
<majortom> can someones help me, for some reason my entire home folder is readonly, how do i change it back
<LjL> cchanc1: yeah
<ipfw> anyone in here have -> ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphics ?
<trev_> can anyone explain to me how to kill a wine program with the console?
<lskd-255> they have all the info there
<LjL> trev_: same as with other programs. "ps aux | grep wine", and "kill -s 9 what-you-have-found"
<trev_> thx
<Kuriyaki> on /media/EXTERNAL type vfat
<LjL> majortom: no idea as for the reason, but "sudo chown -R yourself:yourself /home/folder" should fix that i s'pose
<OzoneCo> xp box here, power failed, box boots to just before login, any logs i can read to see where it is hanging...i realize this is ubuntu channel...
<Kuriyaki> It says type vfat
<_Andrew> dasien, sorry nothing in my fluffy brain is comming out. Just keep asking and i'm sure someone will know
<kitche> OzoneCo: ask in #windows
<OzoneCo> i did...
<LjL> Kuriyaki: alright, so it's FAT, and FAT can be written to safely, so you don't need FUSE. use the console: if you have the NTFS drive mounted, type "sudo cp -a /place/where/ntfs/is/mounted/* /media/EXTERNAL"
<majortom> LjL: nope..
<OzoneCo> they too busy
<OzoneCo> figure more than just i run both
<Kuriyaki> What would that command do?
<Kuriyaki> I don't want to delete or alter the files on the drive
<LjL> OzoneCo: well, it's still offtopic for here. anyway, there are logs, but i doubt you can check them if you can't get into the GUI. perhaps with a Windows install CD, booting into console mode.
<Flannel> OzoneCo: this is not a #ubuntu-we-support-everything channel, we don't know what might be wrong with windows, as... that's not something we deal with regularly
<Kuriyaki> sudo cp -a /dev/sda1* /media/EXTERNAL ?
<Kuriyaki> copy and paste...
<OzoneCo> kkkk
<LjL> Kuriyaki: it will copy all files and directories from the NTFS drive right into the external drive.  so, it will certainly change the contents of the external drive, but not of the NTFS drive
<LjL> Kuriyaki: no
<LjL> Kuriyaki: /dev/sda1 is the device, not the place it's mounted. you need to give the place it's mounted
<LjL> Kuriyaki: do this
<riotkittie> err
<Indref> Who's up for a super geeky question.
<LjL> Kuriyaki:   sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdrive   ;   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfsdrive    ;    cp -a /media/ntfsdrive/* /media/EXTERNAL/
<Indref> Involving regex
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Indref> What is a regex for */food/src/*
* _Andrew backs away from scary regex
<Kuriyaki> Ok I'll try that right now
<LjL> Indref: meaning?
<Indref> Keep in mind, I had no idea what rege was until five minutes ago.
<LjL> Indref: anything followed by  /food/src/  followed by anything?
<Indref> LjL, Exactly.
<LjL> Indref: ".*/food/src/.*"
<_Andrew> uhh... looks like it matches anything with /food/src/ in it
<_Andrew> * == all
<Indref> LjL, Let me try, just a sec..
<ravalox> Hey, I'm trying to execute two commands from the same console line, they need to run simultaneously
<_Andrew> so anything here/food/src/ anything here
<Jordan_U> ravalox: <command one > & < command 2 >
<Flannel> _Andrew: /food/src/ will work.  Because it'll match the internals, and still make it work.
<juanchito2006> Hello, I need to know which is the best application for coping data from NTFS partitions
<_Andrew> ok
<juanchito2006> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Flannel> juanchito2006: `cp` or, in nautilus,  "click and drag"
<Indref> That didn't work :[
<Jordan_U> juanchito2006: Just mount it and copy the files, no extra applications needed
<Flannel> Indref: #ubuntu-offtopic, we'll talk more.
<Indref> RegEx is insanely hard.
<DrBanzai> LjL, Do you have a link for libSDL-2.0, please?
<OzoneCo> LjL is gone
<juanchito2006> thanks!
<Toma-> !herd3
<ubotu> To download Feisty Fawn Herd 3, visit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-3/ - read the release notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/herd3, and consider doing the tests at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<DrBanzai> Oh...thanks OzoneCo
<mitch_> I am trying to mount a windows disc so I can retrieve the info off of it. I tried mkdir /mnt/win and I got the permission denied response.
<FireCat> How is Feisty coming along? Fairly stable yet?
<kitche> mitch_: sudo mkdir /media/win
<kitche> FireCat: ask in #ubuntu
<kitche> FireCat: ask in #ubuntu+1*
<Flannel> FireCat: it's still alpha.
<xixor> so, I am installing ubuntu for the first time, 6.10, but it seems to take a very long time.  After my 3rd try, it finally got to 62% but then stopped responding.  Could it be faulty installation media (this is the second time I have tried it), problem with hardware?  Also, is there a way I can mount the installation iso and install from my hard drive?
<mitch_> OK
<Toma-> What kernel version is in feisty?
<FireCat> join #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> xixor: How much RAM do you have?
<Toma-> :>
<mitch_> I guess if you then enter your password and it brings you back to the comand promt it worked??
<Jordan_U> mitch_: Yup
<Asc> Does feisty have the drive encryption features from Debian etch?
<mitch_> Thanks. I will try to get the rest. I will probably be back...
<xixor> Jordan_U: 2 gigs
<Jordan_U> xixor: That is obviously more than enough :) Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<Asc> xixor - I usually recommend using the alternate install CD because it breaks less.
<mitch_> It say only root can do the next step. How do I log in as root. (Knows what root means and how I can break stuff)
<stratusfear> mitch_  type su
<Asc> mitch_: use 'sudo [command] '
<Flannel> mitch_: ubuntu doesn't use root, we use sudo instead.
<Flannel> !sudo | mitch_
<ubotu> mitch_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mitch_> Thanks.
<xixor> Jordan_U: what is the alternative install CD?  I've not heard of it
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | xixor
<juanchito2006> I want to errase data from a USB drive but it says it's read-only. What do I do?
<ubotu> xixor: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mitch_> I get it. I should have asked when Kitche added it to my first command
<codi> how can i remove items from my applications menu?
<beholder> Anyone know a good way to get Slony (Postgres Replication system) working on Ubuntu besides compiling?
<xixor> Jordan_U: is it available for download on ubuntu.com?
<_Andrew> xixor: If you can't get 6.10 edgy working you could try installing Dapper Dake
<tonyyarusso> !info slony1-bin
<ubotu> slony1-bin: replication system for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-2 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 560 kB
<biglinux> eai
<tonyyarusso> beholder: ^^ ?
<_Andrew> Dapper is a long term support release
<mitch_> How do I find the special device name of a Hard Disc I haven't Mounted yet?
<xixor> _Andrew, : is that 6.05?
<Asc> xixor: you don't really have to be a leet haxxor or anything to use the alternate install cd, it's just a little less newbie-friendly
<Flannel> xixor: 6.06, but yes. that's dapper
<biglinux> tem alguem que fala porugues
<mitch_> i.e. Hda1 doesn't exist
<Flannel> xixor: alternate CD is just a textmode GUI instead of a real GUI
<Flannel> !pt | biglinux
<ubotu> biglinux: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Teknos> Can someone help me, I can't even get hello world.c to compile with gcc
<beholder> ubotu: Hmm, that's not a very recent version.
<xixor> ah, found it, downloading it now, going to give it a shot
<codi> anyone know how to remove items from my start menu
<xixor> The normal installation CD doesn't have an option to do a text-mode only install?
<momo> I tried to uninstall totem through synaptic. but i it tells me that i have to uninstall the ubuntu desktop. Is there a way of taking out totem and leaving the dektop
<tonyyarusso> codi: System > Preferences > Menu layout
<kitche> Teknos: did you install build-essential
<Flannel> xixor: nope, it's just a liveCD/installer
<codi> sorry i called it start menu, but i figured it would be a way to illicit some sort of response
<codi> thanks!
<Teknos> just a normal install
<xixor> Flannel: what does the "Live" in the title of the CD mean?  it downloads the latest packages from the web?
<Teknos> when i installed ubuntu the other day
<Flannel> xixor: no, that it boots a real OS, for you to play with.
<kitche> Teknos: ok install build-essentials need that to compile anything
<tonyyarusso> codi: hehe.  "Applications Menu" would be more appropriate in the future, but yeah, we know what you mean
<jsizzle> live cd's can run linux by booting from cd
<xixor> Flannel: ahh, ok
<mitch_> How do I find the special device name of a Hard Disc I haven't Mounted yet?
<Flannel> xixor: the liveCD actually doesn't download the latest packages, the alternate CD will, actually.
<codi> yah, i tried that the first time, but got no response
<codi> it worked perfectly, thanks again
<tonyyarusso> kitche, Teknos: build-essential without the s on the end I think
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | momo
<ubotu> momo: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<codi> second question, anyone know anything about kompozer, and nvu replacement?
<Render> sooo, the live cds for k/ubuntu keep locking up at the splash screen. why?
<Flannel> Render: did you verify the CD?
<Render> yep
<kitche> tonyyarusso: yeah no s :(
<_Andrew> Render, which version?
<Kuriyaki> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cp -a /dev/sda1* /media/EXTERNAL
<Kuriyaki> cp: cannot create special file `/media/EXTERNAL/sda1': Permission denied
<Render> kubuntu 6.10 and ubuntu 6.10
<juanchito2006> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Teknos> ok installing now, thank you
<kitche> Kuriyaki: you have to mount the drive with sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/EXTERNAL
<TheLance> guys is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without deleting hte home folder or desktop items?
<TheLance> not to mention a way to do it from the recovery single users mode
<mitch_> What is the difference between sda1 and hda1
<Kuriyaki> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/EXTERNAL busy
<Kuriyaki> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/EXTERNAL
<Render> anyone?  =[
<kitche> mitch_: hda1 is ide drive and sda1 is either usb drive or a scsi drive or SATA drive
<RxDx> TheLance, many users make 2 diff partitions.. one in / and other in /home.. them when u reinstall you wont loose your personal files
<mitch_> lol
<Jordan_U> TheLance: other than putting /home on another partition I don't think so.
<mitch_> Thats why it wouldn't mount
<TheLance> well the problem is
<TheLance>  i can't even log into gnome
<momo> thanks. also i wanted to install a add-on for xmms is the avi.. i want ti to play avi files so i got a tar.gz file which i unpacked. and i have a folder now with all the files inside. there is a install-sh ...shell script.. i assume i run that script to install the add-on
<TheLance> i get stuck at this screen
<TheLance> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2094774#post2094774
<TheLance> so i can't create a new partition without a reformat
<wounded> momo: There is an xmms thing that lets you play videos from xmms with mplayer i think.
<Render> locking up at live cd splash screen? anyone?
<david> hi
<TheLance> i'm screwed aint i?
<FireCat> render: try noapic or noacpi
<Jordan_U> Render: Try the alternate install CD, never failed me before :)
<Render> how do i do that
<Render> the first one
* tonyyarusso prefers the alternate CD always - it's just more powerful
<FireCat> put it on the end of the kernel line you are gooting
<FireCat> booting
<Jordan_U> TheLance: No, you can just back up your /home and re-install.
<_David-> I can't get the ethernet to work on my machine, it worked before, but now.. nothing. it's plugged into the switch, but the light on the switch doesn't even light up
<TheLance> how do i do that?
* MikeyMike pokes ava
<TheLance> cause i'm not even able to log into gnome
<Render> er, im new to linux.. im just pressing the glowing orange buttons  =x
<TheLance> i'm stuck in that screen.
<TheLance> my younger sister messed it up last night
<Jordan_U> TheLance: Back it up from the LiveCD
<Kuriyaki> May someone help me transferring my files...?
<TheLance> whats the command for that?
<tonyyarusso> Kuriyaki: explain your situation please?
<mztriz> I can only connect to the internet with dhclient, and I didn't mind doing that but  now, it keeps connecting my my neighbours network.. so I need help trying to configure this thing..
<Jordan_U> TheLance: And remember to give your sis a limited account :)
<Render> so how do i put it onto the kernel line?
<dauoalagio> hello even after looking at ubuntu's restricted format page, i still couldn't get AVI's to play.  any ideas?
<MikeyMike> :)
<TheLance> well it was done because she put a floppy in
<TheLance> and deleted it
<TheLance> and apparently it went crazy
<Elly> hey guys...I'm having problems using ndiswrapper, specifically it complains of a version mismatch
<kitche> dauoalagio: depends AVI is just a container it can be any format
<mitch_> How do I find the special device name of a Hard Disc I haven't Mounted yet? Not sure what part to change to fix this message??
<TheLance> now whats the exact command to backup the home folder?
<mitch_> whoops...
<Kuriyaki> tonyyarusso: LjL: Kuriyaki:   sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdrive   ;   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/ntfsdrive    ;    cp -a /media/ntfsdrive/* /media/EXTERNAL/
<Kuriyaki> I tried doing what LjL tried helping me do
<Jordan_U> dauoalagio: Try VLC
<Kuriyaki> but I can't it to work...
<dauoalagio> kitche, i don't know if mp3 or anything else works.  but how can i get AVI's to work.  multiple AVI's don't work
<TheLance> i'm still a newb at this command line stuff
<tonyyarusso> Kuriyaki: what are the errors?
<dauoalagio> Jordan_U, is that in the repositories?
<Kuriyaki> cp: cannot create special file `/media/EXTERNAL/sda1': Permission denied
<tonyyarusso> Kuriyaki: Needs sudo
<Jordan_U> TheLance: You don't need to use the command line, the liveCD has a GUI.
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | Kuriyaki
<ubotu> Kuriyaki: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<TheLance> yeah ok
<mitch_> (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<mitch_>        instead of some logical partition inside?)  Sorry copy and paste is different too...lol
<Jordan_U> dauoalagio: Yes.
<TheLance> but how do i back it up then?
<dauoalagio> Jordan_U under what name?
<Warbo> Hi, I'm building Dapper's gtk2-engines source for Edgy and using checkinstall to make a package of it, but even when I stick the version number really high APT wants to update to Edgy's stock version, how can I stop it wanting to upgrade (the update manager gets annoying when I don't want to update that package)
<M_Cheevy> quick question on Dapper Live Disc installs using dmraid.  When the installer asks me to pick a root partition it only shows the sda devices not the /dev/mapper devices, is that okay?
<TheLance> burn a dvd?
<TheLance> and i probably cant do that
<Jordan_U> dauoalagio: "vlc"
<BobSongs> I'm using Dapper Drake on standard PC. When starting Nautlius using 'gksudo' I get this warning: "While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed." I've gotten this under Breezy Badger too. Do any Eft or Fawn users get this too?
<TheLance> because i only have one dvd-r drive
<dauoalagio> Jordan_U oh i was using "VLC"
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Kuriyaki> I'm giving up on this...
<M_Cheevy> howdy KE
<Warbo> BobSongs: I keep getting that in my terminals, but since nothing bad seems to happen I ignore it
<KnowledgEngi> i have problem with the mouse
<M_Cheevy> never give up! ;)
<KnowledgEngi> i changed 4 mouses
<tonyyarusso> BobSongs: first off, why are you starting nautilus with sudo?
<KnowledgEngi> and the mouse buttons do not work
<Kuriyaki> I've been doing this all afternoon
<juanchito2006> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TheLance> now what do i do once i get into the live cd to back it up
<TheLance> k
<M_Cheevy> KE: sounds like you may have the mouse set up wrong in your X config file
<mitch_> I just can't figure out what to call the second harddisc. It say that sda1 is mounted on / which makes me think that that is my first disc. So what do I call the second windows disc to mount it?
<kitche> mitch_: probably /dev/sdb1
<BobSongs> Warbo: Yeah. Nothing goes wrong. True. Just wondering if I haven't installed something. tonyyarusso: I host my own website using Apache and I move files from time to time graphically.
<Jordan_U> BobSongs: that can safely be ignored
<BobSongs> Thanks everyone. I just feel like I'm not being good to my PC.
<tonyyarusso> BobSongs: eww.  sudoing nautilus can get sketchy, so be careful.
<CyberCod> is it possible to use drivers meant for kernel 2.4.xx for 2.6.xx by any means?
<M_Cheevy> mitch_: you can change the boot parameters to nosplash verbose to see what it's called when it's recognised
<tonyyarusso> no offense, I just don't recommend it
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: still, gksudo is better than sudo
<overclocker> hi, how could i enable both cores in a core 2 duo?
<an0k> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<M_Cheevy> Cyber: I wouldn't rely on the mods if I did
<J-_> i always gksudo nautilus? =\
<TheLance> damn it
<BobSongs> tonyyarusso: Understood. But I'm very careful not to do anything silly. It's just a home PC, by the way; if anything goes wrong all the documents are saved and there's no harm done.
<TheLance> the live cd doesn't recognize the hd
<tonyyarusso> BobSongs: Good :)
<robdeman> hey folks.. where is my personal contab file located?
<Asc> BobSongs: you can probably chown -r /var/www to your normal user if you want to.
<dbglt> what's the battery util for a laptop called?
<TheLance> how am i gonna do it without that part
<CyberCod> I'm just having a real hard time getting a 56k modem to work
<M_Cheevy> TheLance: RAID array?
<dbglt> I closed it and can't reopen it :\
<J-_> crap, thought this was offtopic lol
<momo> why can't i play a video that is stored in my windows box, when i copy it over it works?
<TheLance> what do you mean by that?
<dbglt> the battery monitor thingo in ubuntu
<Asc> CyberCod: internal modem?
<BobSongs> tonyyarusso: Besides: I tend to run around with scissors now and then. ;-)
<M_Cheevy> Lance: are the drives set up in a raid array?
<Kuriyaki> I'm using the Boot CD
<TheLance> no
<TheLance> just your basic
<TheLance> ide
<Kuriyaki> so I can't download anything to it
<mister_roboto> robdeman: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<M_Cheevy> Lance: okay, there goes that idea...
<CyberCod> well, yes and no, i've got two I'm trying to get either to work... apparently they're both winmodems, and the only drivers I can find are for kernel 2.4
<overclocker> hi, how could i enable both cores in a core 2 duo?, i just see 1 core
<Jordan_U> momo: What are you using to play it?
<momo> totem.
<TheLance> is there a way i can get it to detect it?
<M_Cheevy> Cyber: ah the joys of win modems... it's why I went external for years
<kitche> overclocker: you need a smp kernel most likely
<momo> wait..no. its movie player\
<Jordan_U> overclocker: Install an smp kernel
<Alibaba1> hi all
<CyberCod> well, I would but lshw returns the serial port as "UNCLAIMED"
<M_Cheevy> quick question on Dapper Live Disc installs using dmraid.  When the installer asks me to pick a root partition it only shows the sda devices not the /dev/mapper devices, is that okay?
<funnyman3595> I've got a major problem with my GUI.  Gnome seems perfectly responsive, until you actually try to run anything, at which point it responds slowly, if at all.  I can't even get the shutdown dialog to launch.  Ctrl+Alt+F1 (etc.) work (that's how I got here).  I've tried a reboot, but that didn't really help, and Gnome was very slow on startup.  Any suggestions?  (Sorry if I don't respond promptly, I'm multitasking.)
<mitch_> Boot Parameters? I am a noob. I have done ok so far. I have installed ubuntu and it is running. I got irc working..now I am trying to recover my music from my old windows system. I will look up the bott parameters thing so I understand what you are saying.
<robdeman> mister_ronoto: ehrm w8 this box is Fedora, not Ubuntu... different cronttab locations I guess?
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<Alibaba1> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM :::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.105.80]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<CyberCod> I'm looking into usb modems, but they seem to be winmodems as well
<cchanc1> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Jordan_U> momo: try using vlc and "open network"
<Asc> CyberCod: If you use ndiswrapper, you should be able to use the windows driver.  Never done it myself (because I have an external), but you should be able to find a guide somewhere.
<cchanc1> nvm
<tonyyarusso> cchanc1: so slow ;)
<mister_roboto> robdeman: probably :)    should be under var though, i think
<Asc> wasn't he banned>
<cchanc1> i know
<Warbo> Can anyone help me stop the gtk2-engines package I built, and gave a larger version number than Edgy's, coming up as having a Distribution Upgrade available in the update manager?
<overclocker> i have  2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 21:16:35 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_David-> sorry about that, I fixed it...
<M_Cheevy> mitch_: in grub you can edit the boot parameters -- you should see a HOWTO file if you search
<BobSongs> Asc, Thanks. I don't mind using the command prompt from time to time to move files into /var/www. But there are a few subfolders under www and I tend to prefer a double-click to remembering folder hierarchy.
<CyberCod> ndiswrapper for a modem?  I thought that was just for ethernet
<mister_roboto> robdeman: or possibly /etc
<M_Cheevy> CyberCod: good old serial modems
<robdeman> mister_roboto: ok cool lets check
<CyberCod> M_Cheevy  sure would if I can get the serial port to work
* Warbo still has a hacked up cable to connect big-serial modem to small-serial PC....
<M_Cheevy> Cyber:  you should be able to get a serial ide card for dirt cheap these days
<cchanc1> Any one got some spare time on their hands they like to use to help me setup sharring. No matter how hard i try i just cant get it
<Asc> BobSongs: Yeah, gui's good for drag and drop.  Although I've pretty much stopped using it for anything else.
<funnyman3595> It's bad enough that I'm having flashbacks of *looks around shiftily* windows.
<Byan> how do I get RAID5 set up?
<M_Cheevy> cchanc: whole books are written on samba (windows shares for linux)
<Asc> CyberCod: I think ndiswrapper does winmodems and wireless.  Hadn't heard about ethernet until now.
<CyberCod> Its a charity system anyway for some friends
<CyberCod> I just want to get it online so I can get it out of my house
<mitch_> M_Cheevy, thanks. I got the second disc mounted. Now it says that Root owns it. I can't change permissions. I assume I would use a sudo command to change the permissions from root to user?
<cchanc1> M_Cheevy, all i want to do is allow my network to use my internet connection, nothing to do with samba
<M_Cheevy> Byan: depends on the raid system.  There is a good FakeRaidHowTo on ubuntuwiki
<dbglt> I used to be able to scale my processors (power them down) with the power management function, but now that function is greyed out
<dbglt> any ideas what has changed?
<kitche> Asc: winmodems usually work in Linux at least now you might find a few that don't, but anywyas ndiswrapper is for wireless
<M_Cheevy> mitch_: yes, or you can change it using parameters in /etc/fstab
<BobSongs> Asc, ;-) Command-line's okay. I've used it since DOS 3.2, long before I'd ever HEARD of Windows.
<TheLance> how do i getthe livecd to detect my hd?
<TheLance> the edgyeft cd
<Pelo> the you mount it
<mitch_> I will look up those permission changing commands.
<M_Cheevy> Bob: DOS3.2 was before there was a "decent" windows
<TheLance> how od i mount it?
<Pelo> TheLance,  you mount it, it won'T auto detect
<TheLance> how?
<Byan> M_Cheevy: ok...
<TheLance> is there a command for that?
<Pelo> TheLance,  yes there is , give me a minute to type it out
<Asc> kitche: really?  Mine doesn't seem to... but I haven't tried very hard to get it working.
<CyberCod> I think we need a linux mafia... so we can go to the hardware manufacturers and say "Look, release open source drivers, or you'll be sleepin with da penguins!"
<TheLance> k
<Rasta> what is faster, upload say a thousand of html files to a server trough ftp or zipit, upload the zip and decompress it on the server with ssh?
<Toma-> is there a way to run Mac OSX programs on ubuntu? ...kinda like wine?
<M_Cheevy> cchanc1: should be a simple matter of configuring the gateway on the networked PC's to point to the box.  Check out the Linux Network Administrators Guide in the LDP
<TheLance> yes toma
<TheLance> vmware
<Toma-> ahh. thought someone would say that
<TheLance> if you have another partition of mac
<Asc> CyberCod: until about a year ago the only thing I'd used the command line for was ipconfig and nmap :p
<Toma-> or pearpc
<Pelo> TheLance,  go to the menu > system > admin > gparted,  just so you can see what partition your hdd is , something like /dev/had1  or something
<kitche> Toma-: not really need an emulator to do it
<TheLance> k
<digin4> hi, what's the best composite manager?
<M_Cheevy> Byan:  Many on the motherboard RAID systems are "FakeRaid" or software raid, the howto tells you how to deal with it.
<overclocker> i'm using  2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP and i just see 1 core, how could i enable both cores in a core 2 duo?
<Toma-> kitche: dang :/ thanks
<Jordan_U> Rasta: Depends on the CPU and connection speeds
<TheLance> yep
<cchanc1> M_Cheevy. Its not and yes ive tryed that its ends badly
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, software raid isnt raid on system boards
<TheLance> /dev/hda1
<mister_roboto> robdeman: have you tried doing a "man crontab" to see where fedora puts them?
<Pelo> TheLance,   then go the menu > applications > accessories > terminal , to open the terminal
<CyberCod> Asc, whats command line have to do with a linux mafia?
<TheLance> k
<TheLance> i'm already in terminal
<robdeman> mister_roboto: ah lemme check
* funnyman3595 sighs.  He's always finding problems that nobody knows how to solve...
<Falkon4860> I'm very new to Ubuntu.  I'm trying to install compiz, so I downloaded some tar.gz files off the Ubuntu forums.  How do I install these?  (or is there a better way to get compiz)?
<Jordan_U> digin4: There is no "best for everyone" I like beryl, but there is nothing wrong with compiz
<Asc> CyberCod: Nothing, you'd just mentioned that you've used it since about before I was born.
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: are we beginning a semantic argument?
<Pelo> TheLance,   type  "sudo mkdir /media/HDA"    to make a mounting point in the media dir
<dbglt> is there a way to tell if my ubuntu kernel has speedstep support built in?
<digin4> Jordan_U, seems i gotta try all of them ;) thanks
<Jordan_U> Falkon4860: Yes, there is a better way
<CyberCod> no, no no.. not I... I said no such thing... I've only been on linux for about 5 months
<Warbo> By the way, bought a wireless optical mouse today and it worked straight off. Thanks to the people who sort that kind of stuff out :)
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - has anyone used Bluefish-unstable 1.1.2 enough to know how block folding works? I'm trying to figure it out and ... so far ... feeling baffled
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, sure why not.....but raid on a system board is by its existance is Hardware based
<TheLance> k
<Pelo> TheLance,   then type "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/HDA"  to mount the drive,  it should appear on your desktop
<Jordan_U> !compiz | Falkon4860
<ubotu> Falkon4860: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Asc> CyberCod: You said with pre-95 windows
<CyberCod> nope, not I
<Falkon4860> Ok I'll check that out, thanks
<CyberCod> I started with win98
<TheLance> k
<Pelo> TheLance, did it work ?
<CyberCod> DOS, not linux
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: not if it requires drivers to be recognised by the OS, the OS is providing the raid functionality not the bios on the raid controller, true hardware raid makes the array transparant to the OS, it just handles it like a normal drive, no drivers needed, hence on the hardware raid versus using software raid.
<TheLance> i don't see the hd on my desktop pelo
<TheLance> so no
<CyberCod> ugh... my brain hurts
<TheLance> let me try it again
<Perryman> sweet sweet gAIM
<Asc> CyberCod: Eh, kay.
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to install build-essential without the CDROM?
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, I can agree with that
<Pelo> TheLance,   browse your way to the media folder from the places menu
<Ciaus> :-)
<Pelo> TheLance,  what format was that hdd in ?
<TheLance> whatever one linux uses
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: depends how old you are if you remember SCSI RAID controllers that handled the RAID through BIOS
<Pelo> what file system I mean
<kitche> RememberPOL: yes rempve the apt-cdrom line from your source.list
<Pelo> ok
<TheLance> i dont even see a media folder
<digin4> what's the name of the help bot in here?
<Pelo> brb
<TheLance> i typed the command again
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, I do
<Perryman> Would anyone happen to know how I can re-install mono? i'm having problems with any programs i try to install that make changes to mono configuration
<CyberCod> digin4 ubotu
<TheLance> and it said it already existed
<TheLance> so
<digin4> thanks
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: that's why I use that terminology, it comes from "back in the day"
<RememberPOL> kitche: thanks
<M_Cheevy> quick question on Dapper Live Disc installs using dmraid.  When the installer asks me to pick a root partition it only shows the sda devices not the /dev/mapper devices, is that okay?
<rizzo> I'm trying to re-install cupsys but it is complaining that it can't find /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<rizzo> (I managed to hork it up on the first try)
<rizzo> this is on a headless would-be printer server
<TheLance> well pelo
<TheLance> i got access to the HD now yes
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, I usually reserve the term software raid for "pure" OS raid, where there is no Raid controller and processor under the covers
<funnyman3595> Maybe more details will help.  Okay, as said, Gnome is responsive, but programs start slowly if at all (including the shutdown window).  Top reports 95% idle, swap file is only at about 2% of capacity.  Reboot didn't help at all, and X/Gnome started much slower than usual.  The system was originally Dapper, but upgraded to Edgy.
<TheLance> but how do i backup the home folder now?
<Pelo> TheLance,  so it is done %
<hdz> anyone installed ubuntu with virtual pc?
<TheLance> can the live cd detect an external hd?
<TheLance> i have one of those
<Pelo> TheLance, same way , should be anyway
<Perryman> does ubuntu come with an rpm program?
<hdz> yeah usually
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: I guess the difference for me is with "hardware raid" I don't have any trouble installing OS's, but with software raid it's hit F6 or read HowTo Files till you're blue in the face
<ShadowX> hey guys I need some help setting up a wireless card in a laptop
<jrsup1> @hdz - yeah...I've installed ubuntu on MS VPC
<Pelo> Perryman,  there is one in synaptic
<TheLance> damn that hard
<cchanc1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Perryman> Pelo: so i should be able to install mono from that
<TheLance> how do i know what its gonna call the external HD?
<Perryman> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<funnyman3595> And about 82M free memory.  There's not a thing I can come up with that would make it be running slowly.  Help?
<M_Cheevy> TheLance: LiveCD recognized my USB memory card, no probs, so external HD should be fine
<TheLance> k
<Warbo> Perryman: You can install RPM in Ubuntu (just that it won't map to Dpkg's dependencies and stuff unless you convert it with alien)
<TheLance> i'm gonna try that then
<erisco> I installed frostwire, however when I try to run it it reports    runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Pelo> TheLance,  but I am not very good with external peripheral , maybe someone else
<TheLance> i gotta use windows to delete all of the stuff on it first
<Perryman> ah
<erisco> where is this file located?
<TheLance> k thanks pelo
<ploguidice> How do you install the SDL runtime librarys?
<Pelo> Perryman,  I don't know what mono is , but read this it might help http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Flannel> TheLance: No, you can just reformat it.
<Perryman> Warbo: i have problems installing beryl because i ran software updates and mono crashed
<TheLance> you've been great he;p
<ploguidice> I downloaded them but dont know how to install them
<ShadowX> hey guys I need some help setting up a wireless card in a laptop
<sapage_> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TheLance> well there is other stuff on it i need
<Perryman> thanks
<Pelo> ploguidice,  search for it in synaptic
<ploguidice> Pelo:How?
<M_Cheevy> Pelo: Mono allows you to serve .net pages on a linux web server
<Flannel> TheLance: ah, righto then.  Delete!
<Perryman> thanks
<Pelo> ploguidice,  menu > system > admin > syanptic
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, the F6 which installs a device driver, isnt strictly Software raid, especially if the driver is acting as the hal for a real raid controller
<Perryman> gotta catch some friends for a movie. you guys have been helpful as usual... that's goin in my bookmarks :)
<hdz> jrs: you think it'd be possible to run virtual pc and make it to installed to a virtual drived file linux.vhd on windows while installing ubuntu, so it writes to that partition to a iso file, or would ubuntu be gettin messed up with that
<Pelo> ploguidice,  search for it , select and apply
* funnyman3595 looks piteous.  "Come on, anyone?  Or have I just hit a !reinstall point?"
<TheLance> k
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: that's only in windows... have a read in the Ubuntu wiki "FakeRaidHowTo"
<TheLance> shit
<Flannel> funnyman3595: try reseating the RAM
<hdz> i really don't feel like repartitioning, neither do i feel like running 2 os's at once
<TheLance> how do i give myself writing privaledges?
<TheLance> to the external hd?
<MikeyMike> mztriz asdf.
<hdz> i think you're running the live cd
<M_Cheevy> TheLance: type "man mount" at the prompt
<TheLance> it won't let me directly write or delete from it
<TheLance> yes i can
<erisco> I installed frostwire, but where is runFrost.sh ?
<TheLance> k
<jrsup1> hdz: I'm not sure what you mean you want it to write the VHD partition to an ISO as well?
<ploguidice> thnx
<Ciaus> M_Cheevy, I install most flavors of OS's, as part of my daily work.....a driver no matter how it gets into an OS if it provides an interface to dedicated hardware, is not software raid
<M_Cheevy> Ciaus: RAID goes back a ways before HALs
<funnyman3595> Flannel: Not sure why that would help any.  I can run things just fine from a Ctrl+Alt+FX terminal, it's just the GUI that's borked.
<hdz> ISO= i meant the settings in virtual PC would write to a file on root c in win at whatever size it needs
<stormy|> What does it mean when you apt-get install something and ubuntu asks you to insert some version of the ubuntu setup disk... I inserted the one that I used and aparently it's the wrong one
<M_Cheevy> basically lance I've just told you to RTFM
<tonyyarusso> !rtfm | M_Cheevy
<ubotu> M_Cheevy: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mitch_> What is an Operand??
<M_Cheevy> tony: but "man <command>" is?
<kitche> stormy|: you have the cdrom in your source.list
<FearMoth> Hi, my ubuntu install defaulted to generic video/vesa driver when I installed, but I know there's a driver (in dapper anyways) that works with my laptop's video. lspci lists my graphics as Intel 82852/855GM, does anyone know what driver to use for this chip? Is this driver included with edgy?
<hdz> manual to the binary command
<muuhDBX> !seen aka_druid
<ubotu> aka_druid is on IRC right now!
<tonyyarusso> M_Cheevy: "I suggest looking at 'man <command>' - that will have a lot of detailed info about what you're trying to do.  :)
<stormy|> kitche, what do you mean?
<cchanc1> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cchanc1> how do i unmount
<Ciaus> does edgy has improved wireless support for laptops?
<mister_roboto> cchanc1: umount
<M_Cheevy> tony: well, that's about what I said... but not so verbose ;)
<tonyyarusso> M_Cheevy: 'k
<mitch_> i.e. chmod -R /media/win.....Missing operand
<kitche> stormy|: you need to edit /etc/apt/source.list and remove the cdrom line from it
<ploguidice> does anyone here use visual boy advance?
<M_Cheevy> tony: I just let him know that by using the man command he was basically reading the "fine" manual
<jrsup1> hdz: I'm still a little lost in translation I think, but you can have VPC save the file wherever you want.
<TheLance> yeah
<funnyman3595> Flannel: And it's not something I can try at the moment, the comp's in use as a server.  I'll try it later tonight if I haven't solved this by then.
<M_Cheevy> cchanc1: umount <mount point> || <mount device>
<Asc> FearMoth: It sounds like probably it would be the i8[something]  driver.  I can try to look it up.
<ploguidice> HEy I downloaded the DLS library because I needed them for visual boy advance
<Mazus> does anyone know what would be causing this vlc error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3888/plain/
<overclocker> anyone knows how to install an smp kernel in edgy?
<ploguidice> then after installing SDL
<hdz> the iso, i meant the .vhd file really means an iso image on the drive that's flexible to what you set it at GB wise to so i'd set it at 8gig or something should be fine right, what program did you say you used to run through windows to run ubuntu like in virtual pc
<ploguidice> visualboyadvance still doesnt start
<Flannel> overclocker: -generic
<stormy|> thanks kitche
<Ciaus> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Byan> =/ does anyone want to guide me in getting this software RAID5 to work...?
<FearMoth> Asc: thanks, but I found on google that someone used i810, that seems familiar from my old xorg.conf. Are the intel drivers included in edgy?
* Byan wants baby steps... cayse he doesn't want to mess this one up
<Flannel> overclocker: assuming you have a intel-ish processor, that is.  smp has been rolled into the non since Dapper
<hdz> anyone install this on a dual pc
<ShadowX> hey guys I need some help setting up a wireless card in a laptop
<overclocker> 4flannel: i just see 1 core and i have a core 2 duo
<Asc> FearMoth: Probably, but you should search in synaptic for 'i810'
<hdz> with the desktop version
<FearMoth> thanks Asc
<mitch_> kitche chmod -R /media/win    What am I missing. It says I am missing an operand?
<Warbo> Can someone please tell me why a package wants to update from version 10-10 to 1:2.8.1-0ubuntu1? I don't want the package I built to update to Ubuntu's, but can't seem to stop it
<mabus> every time I try to install a package with apt-get, it tries to remake my initrd (seems to be updating my linux-kernel-2.6.17-10-server package)... I don't want it to do this and potentially overwrite the changes I have made to it to allow me to boot into my encrypted environment. How can I stop it from trying to do this every instance of apt-get install.. I don't think apt-get remove my kernel would be a good idea, please can somebody offer me suggestion
<kitche> mitch_: your missing the user that will own the directory
<bulmer> mitch you are missing the owner
<suffer> i'm having some trouble with mounted partitions, i decided to change where they are mounted, but GNOME still shows the old names (though it takes you to the right dir)
<mitch_> I.e. me
<mitch_> LOL
<TheLance> k
<Ciaus> Is this statement still accurate on the wifi pages?  "Note that you can not set up WPA encryption in a gui environment as of Feb 2006 but it is being developed and will come in the future."?
<Asc> FearMoth: Should be a package like 'xserver-xorg-video-i810'... I use that driver, and it works just fine, though I have a different chipset.
<Flannel> mabus: You should edit the appropriate lines in your menu.lst to re-implement those chagnes each time it's remade
<TheLance> how do i give myself permission to add to the external hd
<suffer> i thought it might be something with UUID, but it happens with regular fstab format too
<Flannel> mabus: each kernel update recreates the grub menu.
<t000r> hello, is it save to use gtkpod to upload an video to an G5.5 30GB iPod? (Is it just adding file and select the video or do I miss something?!)
<TheLance> its called "RCA LYRA"
<mitch_> I see. what do I call the regular user?
<mabus> Flannel: well it's saying it doesn't have the tools to make my root disk
<jrsup1> hdz: never heard of dual pc.  Microsoft's Virtual PC is free right now, but there are video issues with it.  You have to start it up in a low VGA mode and then check google for a flag you'll have to add to the grub menu.lst file to get the video to work right
<TheLance> i'm in hte live CD
<kitche> t000r: with video it's different not sure if there is an app that does ipodvideo yet
<hdz> has anyone installed ubuntu with a wireless usb, (not having a wireless network) but connecting to other people in say your apt complex? :) can it detect that w/linksys in the instrallation process for updating kernel/files etc
<mabus> Flannel: And I really did have to do a lot of fooling around to get this to work, I really don't want my kernel updated.. I can't stop this?
<ploguidice> Can someone help me with this emulator?
<cchanc1> Volume is dirty.
<cchanc1> Run chkdsk and try again, or use the --force option.
<cchanc1> Mount failed.
<kitche> mitch_: whatever your user is that you log on as
<cchanc1> How do i run chkdsk
<juanchito2006> !mount
<andresmujica> fsck
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ShadowX> can someone help me get a wireless card workin in a laptop?
<mitch_> Its my own name mitch.         mitch@Mitch-MrCrowley:~$ chmod mitch -R /media/win
<mitch_> chmod: invalid mode: `mitch'
<juanchito2006> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<erisco> any shell script channels around here?
<hdz> jrs: i meant smp, that was a different question, virtual pc can run up to 7 os's with option to write whatever gets written by the booted os within windows to a file that expands to whatever size it needs
<stratusfear> i can shadowx
<cchanc1> mitch_ its chown
<bulmer> bash channel is on freenode
<kitche> mitch_: chown -R mitche /media/win but umask would be easier
<t000r> kitche: so gtkpod does not support video uploading?! because it accepts the file (using latest gtkpod/libgpod) without any warning.. i don't want to break something .. the ipod is currently "itunes build"..
<Warbo> mitch_: try "sudo chown mitch -R /media/win"
<mitch_> hang on
<stratusfear> shadowx what's your problem?
<Asc> FearMoth: if it doesn't work, a different version might.  Barring that, this site might help: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<Flannel> mabus: yeah.  Juts keep in mind you won't get kernel updates.  You're on edgy, right? remove the linux-server and linux-image-server packages (but not linux-image-[version stuff] -server package, thats your actual server).
<ShadowX> ok, I just installed Ubuntu for a friend of mine on his laptop
<t000r> is thre any irc channel with gtkpod/libgpod devs in?
<kitche> t00r: no clue but ipodvideo support is limited that I know of
<ShadowX> and now I cant get the card to work
<ShadowX> Vendor: Atheros Communications
<ShadowX> Device: AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<TheLance> k
<TheLance> how do i give myself permission to write to my external HD in the liveCD?
<juanchito2006> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hdz> does ubuntu's linux partitioning have the ability to use the native fs to cfdisk if you have windows on disk0?
<stratusfear> shadowx do you got the right modules?
<ShadowX> i have no idea
<mabus> Flannel: yeah, edgy. thanks a ton
<mitch_> Ok, this is gonna take forever. But it is working.
<ShadowX> I just installed tonight from the alternate CD cuz we couldnt get the livecd to owkr
<stratusfear> what x are you using?
<ShadowX> Im still a n00b myself, so Im still having issues lol
<rizzo> what package provides /etc/cups/cupsd.conf?
<ShadowX> me?
<hdz> i should just install the damn thing
<Flannel> mabus: but, you should be able to edit menu.lst to atuomatically regenerate your changes anyway, so even with upgrades you can boot.
<mabus> Flannel: alternatively I could find out what is causing it to report that it can't make a new initrd (says it doesnt have the tools)... could it have to do with the fact that I made my own initrd?
<stratusfear> yeah
<kitche> TheLance: you can do it with chown ubuntu <mount point if you want since you are on teh livecd you won't effect anything really
<Flannel> mabus: there's fields above the kernel listings, that talk about it.  kopt and stuff
<mitch_> LOL, I still don't have permission??
<stratusfear> shadowx what x are you using?
<ploguidice> Can anyone help me with this emulator
<ShadowX> um, the default one installed from the latest alt cd
<ShadowX> Xorg I think
<mabus> Flannel: I edited the automagic options for menu.lst, the problem is that it messses up when trying to actually make the rd
<Flannel> mabus: that may be it.  Sure, others might be permission issues.
* ShadowX feels stupid
<kitche> mitch_: by change what is your toher drive?
<ploguidice> Can someone please help me setup a GBA emulator?
<TheLance> how do I do that kitche?
<kitche> mitch_: like the filesystem of it
<TheLance> whats the command for it kitche?
<ploguidice> I'm sure it won't take more than two minutes.
<mitch_> ntfs
<stratusfear> shadowx what x windows manager?
<jt_a7x_3> Hi
<ShadowX> gnome
<stratusfear> ok
<kitche> TheLance: I already told you tge command with chown
<mabus> Flannel: and what you reccomended unfortunatel did not solve the problem
<kitche> mitch_: ok you trying to jsut read it right? or you want write support
<ploguidice> Will someone please help me with this emulator I'm sure it won't take long for someone who knows what they are doing
<TheLance> so RCA LYRA Chown
<ShadowX> btw sorry if I sound stupid, or seem a bit preoccupied. Im having alot of personal issues too and trying to do some other things as well. but Im focusing as much as I can :)
<Flannel> mabus: eh?  It'll keep the kernels from upgrading.  I dont... Oh, you built you own kernel?
<mabus> Flannel: Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version
<mabus> I didn't build my own kernel, I made my own rootdisk.
<mitch_> Well, I was gonna transfer about 100gb of music off of it. Then add it as a normal linux volume.
<ploguidice> Can someone please give me a little kindness?
<bulmer> ShadowX did dmesg detected your nic card?
<TheLance> yeah i'm still new to this
<kitche> mitch_: ok you probably need to use umask then
<kitche> !ntfs|mitch_
<ubotu> mitch_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ShadowX> dmesg?
<stratusfear> shadow go to the prompt and type iwconfig
<hdz> yo they got a bunch of linux gurus answering a thousand questions
<sapage_> /exit
<hdz> give em a break
<Flannel> No idea.  I imagine it's trying to do some postinstall scriptsfrom your upgrade, and having issues.  I really don't know though.  You may try googling it.  It's a unique enough error, you shouldn't have to wade through garbage
<ShadowX> kk
<dublevista> this afternoon ikonia told me to run memtest86 to check my RAM b/c Edgy installer keeps crashing.  I just ran the memtest86 but i dont knwo what to do with it.  can anyone advise me?
<ploguidice> Any one whos good with linux want to lend a newb a hand setting up an emulator?
<mindstate> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<kitche> TheLance: sudo chown ubuntu /media/<mount point>
<hdz> dublevista sounds like a bios problem
<mitch_> kitche Thanks..I will likely be back. Have patience with me.
<hdz> take off shadowing and reserved memory
<TheLance> k
<kitche> TheLance: then you mount the partition
<ShadowX> stratusfear:  no wireless extentions
<juanchito2006> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ploguidice> ShadowX do you post on Totse?
<ShadowX> Totse?
<mitch_> kitche before I do his will I have to unmount what I already did??
<dublevista> hdz: everone this afternoon thought it was a hardware problem, either ram or the CD ROm.
<ploguidice> nvm I coulda sworn there's someone with your username on Totse
<kitche> mitch_: well I would just to start fresh
<stratusfear> shadow type lspci in the prompt
<ShadowX> idk what it is lol so iunno
<kitche> mitch_: just umount the drive
<ploguidice> Then Nvm
<cchanc1> :'(
<mitch_> OK, sudo umount /media/win ??
<kitche> mitch_: yes
<mitch_> Nice!
<jt_a7x_3> Yah, time to redo my ubuntu installation :-(
<ShadowX> stratusfear:  02.04.0 Ethernet Controller Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<juanchito2006> How do I mount a thumb drive?
<stratusfear> shadow ok
<kitche> juanchito2006: should automount
<Asc> dublevista: installer problems are the realm of madness.  I always recommend using the alternate install CD because it doesn't break until after things are actually installed.
<juanchito2006> I dismount ed it
<dublevista> does anyone know how to run memtest 86?  i am running a vectra Pent III 933GHz 512 RAM
<jt_a7x_3> 6.06 is the latest V of ubuntu correct?
<kitche> juanchito2006: then it's mount /dev/xxx /media/xxx
<hdz> i guess you can always fix shit with knoppix
<stratusfear> shadow did you go to system, administer and netowrk and try to condfigure?
<Quarupted_> macd,Ya home?
<kitche> jt_a7x_3: no 6.10 is
<jt_a7x_3> hmmm
<dublevista> ASC: how do i get the alternate install?
<kitche> !ohmy|hdz
<Quarupted_> RACHEL!!!
<ubotu> hdz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bytecolor> anyone have a clue why I have to restart Firefox to get audio (like on youtube) *after* running xmms?
<Tido> is there a way to install a different version of ubuntu through apt-get or another way besides a CD?
<suffer> i have 2 ext3 partitions (hda3 & hda4) that were mounted to /media/Media{1,2}, i changed the mount points, but nautilus still shows Media{1,2} but takes me to the correct dir. this affects all users. any ideas?
<jt_a7x_3> Oh I see, i donwloaded 6.06 long term, i thought they both were 6.06. Alrighty thanks.
<hdz> sorry
<dublevista> ubotu: is that an automatic response or are you actually watching what people say?
<kitche> bytecolor: it's due to flash
<Warbo> bytecolor: The flash plugin and XMMS both hog the soundcard, so they will kick each other off it
<kitche> dublevista: it's a switch
<hdz> it's a bot, someone did a command and it responded
<TheLance> damn
<EnsignRedshirt> dublevista: I have only run it from the list of boot options.  When you reboot, you get to screen where you can choose your version of the kernel.  Usual memtest86 is one of the options there.
<dublevista> cool
<TheLance> i get a readonly file system message
<EnsignRedshirt> *Usuallyt
<EnsignRedshirt> *Usually
<TheLance> i can't even write to it
<kitche> TheLance: yes ntfs by default is readonly
<TheLance> well its not NTFS
<ShadowX> stratusfear: it wont show the card in the list
<TheLance> its  Fat32
<Warbo> bytecolor: Make sure XMMS is set to use ALSA (in Preferences) and maybe try out the latest Flash 9 plugin if it really annoys you (since that uses ALSA too)
<Asc> darned alt-x
<kitche> TheLance: well you need root powers or you need to use umask
<Kanuha> how do I start the live cd with a different resolution?
<cchanc1> ljl, can i allow you to javk in and set up fuse for me im too pised of right not to do shit. the dam thing isnt working for me maby you
<dublevista> ensign:  that's greek to me.  i am newbee
<cchanc1> jack*
<hdz> has anyone installed using smp? i have dual xeon i was reading you need to recompile the kernel (possibly)
<Asc> dublevista: that's a good question, because there's no one answer :\
<manaf> hi, im trying to install my nvidia xgl from the synaptic package manager, i follow the steps, and everything, but when i restart i get an error saying that i dont have the right kernel or something, my current kernel is 2.6.17-10-386 can someone help me set it up please?
<stratusfear> shadow what ubuntu do you got?
<Asc> dublevista: At the download page, after, you select a server, click the 'other installation options'
<ShadowX> the latest one
<TheLance> so "umask chown ubuntu /media/mountpoint" kitche?
<ShadowX> I just downloaded the image today
<bytecolor> Warbo, I keep around 8 tabs open in Firefox, so every time I have to restart Firefox I have to reload the tabs (dont want to do it with the home page setting)
<Warbo> hdz: For what it's worth both of my cores are working on my AMD laptop by default
<kitche> hdz: you need smp to use a multi core system it will just act as one core system if you don't use smp
<kitche> TheLance: no
<Asc> dublevista: but make sure you've selected an http server instead of an ftp server, so you get triendly heml
<bytecolor> so yea, it's annoying ;)
<kitche> !permission|TheLance you want teh volume permission part
<ubotu> TheLance you want teh volume permission part: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<cchanc1> ljl, come on im serious
<stratusfear> shadow you need to install the windows driver on ubuntu to get your card working
<hdz> i never want through the install yet, i'm guessing it gives you the option to compile that into the kernel
<juanchito2006> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Squee> I'm trying to set up a bridge between my wireless and my wired connection (my other laptop has to be wired as i'm installing gentoo and the wireless doens't work yet)
<ShadowX> and how do I get it?
<Squee> how do i go about doing that
<hdz> !gparted
<dublevista> asc: do i have to type someone's nick everytime i enter a line of dialogue in these chats?
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kitche> cchanc1: ljl is not on
<hdz> heh
<hdz> !qtparted
<jt_a7x_3> I need some help on installing ubuntu two an external hardrive.
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<jt_a7x_3> ubuntu to*
<cchanc1> Kitche, i trust you enough can you do it?
<myr3N> where can i find drivers wich supports linux for my GFX card?
<cchanc1> im deleting linux any way so
<bulmer> jt_a7x_3: can your machine boot off of the external drive?
<vladimir_> e aew
<Asc> dublevista: no, but with xchat, it highlights the line and notifies them that you've addressed them, so it's easier to keep a coherent conversation.
<kitche> cchanc1: no since I m not into the helping people with ssh anymore
<jt_a7x_3> Well, I don't mean like that. I'm running through vmware
<manaf> is there a channel for ubuntu and nvidia or something?
<jt_a7x_3> Or would I have to go to vmware's channel for support like that?
<TheLance> i'm still confused
<andre_> how do i configure a web cam?
<Asc> dublevista: you get used to it after a while.  Also you develop homicidal feelings towards people with hard-to-type names.
<mabus> mabus: I've been googling
<TheLance> darn it
<EnsignRedshirt> dublevista: It's a good idea to use the complete nick.  I have gaim setup to make a sound when my nick is used, so I don't miss a message.
<mabus> err
* cchanc1 puts a keg of explosives under the fucking server and lights a match
<mabus> Flannel: I've been googling and found replications of the error, and nobody with a fix
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | cchanc1
<ubotu> cchanc1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<myr3N> where can i find drivers wich supports linux for my GFX card?
<hdz> has anyone, used a wireless usb device to connect to other non-wep-wap access points like i do in windows, while installing ubuntu does it pick it up like it would a LAN since i go through someone elses dhcp
<stratusfear> shadow go to synaptic and install ndiswrapper and bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Squee> Does anyone here know how to bridge networks with 2 interfaces in linux?
<kitche> myr3N: what video card
<cchanc1> tonyyarusso, this thing is too frusterating for me to even care about that sorry
<ShadowX> do I have to do that from the laptop?
<stratusfear> yeah
<myr3N> ATi Radeon x1650 Pro
<manaf> hi, im trying to install my nvidia xgl from the synaptic package manager, i follow the steps, and everything, but when i restart i get an error saying that i dont have the right kernel or something, my current kernel is 2.6.17-10-386 can someone help me set it up, anyone? im kinda stuck here
<ShadowX> what do I do after that?
<mabus> hdz: nah, wireless nets don't work during the blue-screen-type installatino
<dublevista> ensignRedshirts:  are you saying i have to type all this every time i return a comment to you?  that's a good idea with a sound alert.  i burned memtest86  on a separate CD and booted with it.
<stratusfear> download the windows driver for your card
<myr3N> kitche: ATi Radeon x1650 pro
<ShadowX> through those programs or what?
<EnsignRedshirt> dublevista: Does your chat program have tab-completion?  Try Ens<tab>
<dublevista> EnsignRedShirts: are nicks case-sensitive?
<kitche> myr3N: ok should be xorg-video-fglrx
<mabus> dublevista: just press the first few letters of their name and then tab
<myr3N> ?
<kitche> !ati|myr3
<ubotu> myr3: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> bytecolor: Here's Flash 9 (no Ubuntu package though) http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<kitche> !ati|myr3N
<ubotu> myr3N: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Asc> dublevista: it sometimes helps to copy the name: to clipboard so you don't have to type it every time
<dublevista> EnsignRedshirt: oh yeah, that's a time saver.  thanks
<cchanc1> is their a gui for editing NTFS partions on a X64 based os?
<hdz> mabus: so what point do i get at to where i can configure that which is kinda automatic so i can download updates
<EnsignRedshirt> dublevista: That worked.
<stratusfear> shadow download the windows driver for your card and type in the propt ndiswrapper -i name.inf
<EvanS> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Asc> mabus: Or do what mabus said.  I didn't know that....
<hdz> nothing in that doc about usb wifi
<Asc> mabus: that was supposed to be for dublevista
<Kanuha> I put my PC in the family room and hooked it up to our big screen tv, only when I try to install ubuntu, it has the wrong resolution. How can I get it to start ubuntu with a different resolution without ubuntu running?
<bytecolor> Warbo, looking...
<dublevista> mabus: it didnt work for yours.  i am using colloquy
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<mabus> there are tons of "ma" starters here
<mabus> type mab and then tab
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't install in MS Virtual PC?
<mabus> Cpudan80: I haven't gotten ANYTHING to install in a MSVPC
<hdz> i was about to do that cpudan
<Warbo> Cpudan80: I will refrain from mentioning any kind of conspiracy.....
<dublevista> mabus: it worked that time.  mab-tab.  funny
<cchanc1>  is their a gui for editing NTFS partions on a X64 based os?
<Cpudan80> Other linux distros work
<Cpudan80> SUSE worked
<Cpudan80> SUSE 10
<Squee> Cpudan80: because after microsoft bought the program, linux support has gone downhill in it
<hdz> jrsup1 got virtual pc to work
<mabus> cchanc1: a gui for editing partitions... you mean a file manager?
<dublevista> mabus: are nicks case sensitive?
<hdz> i think you gotta write everything from u to a virtual vhd file
<mabus> dublevista: depends on your client
<Cpudan80> It looks like it is having vid card issues
<mitch_> kitche Ended up using that script. I guess I didn't learn much, but it worked. Thanks.
<johnnytang24> so I installed ubuntu on an LVM, now it's impossible to upgrade the kernel?
<Cpudan80> Can I do a non-gui install somehow?
<Warbo> GParted edits partitions
<Squee> cpudan: the soft lock issue right?
<cchanc1> mabus, i need something i need to corect a corupt hal.dll file in the system
<dublevista> mabus: is colloquy a good start?
<Cpudan80> Squee: shift-lock ?
<Warbo> Cpudan80: Alternate CD
<Cpudan80> Warbo: I only have the one CD
<mabus> Cpudan80: get the alternate cd, or alternatively (no pun intended) a server cd
<Cpudan80> ha ok
<hdz> cchanc1: put the winxp or win2000 cd in and run recovery
<B3N> anybody know how to fix borderless windows with compiz/xgl with an ati graphics card? im new to this
<Squee> Cpudan80: when I tried to install it, it gave me the error Soft lockup detected on CPU
<cchanc1> AHHHHHHHH
<mabus> Cpudan80: download the other one then, and make msvpc use the iso instead of burning a new cd
<dublevista> EnsignRedshirt: can you help out with this memtest 86 thing?
<hdz> squee: is your cpu overclocked or bus
<mitch_> Now to conquer my spdif issue??
<kitche> cchanc1: look up knoppix that's what some use to fix xp or other things I have my own xp livecd that I use
<cchanc1> id ont got not dam restor disk, and the partion that restores got wiped by the instll of ubuntu
<oljanx> any clue why wlan0 might disappear when I take my laptop off AC power?
<Polygon89> Hello, i have a little by annoying problem. The "quit" button (the button that you press and it gives you a choice whether to log out, switch user, hibernate, etc) is malfunctioning, and whenever i press it , it just automatically logs me out. Is there any way to fix this?
<ks1> does anyone have good links to a packaging guide for ubuntu besides the (not so great) packaging guide for ubuntu
<Warbo> B3N: Try running "compiz --replace &" first, if not then make sure the "window decorator" plugin is turned on
<mabus> cchanc1: yeah you're best off going with the windows solution, but if you had wanted to do this with a gui with linux you'd just use your regular file manager.. you'd just have to have the ntfs parition mounted with read/write
<unperson> I need to compile a new alsa-driver for my sound chipset.  I know it uses either the snd-intel8x0 or snd-hda-intel module.  Can I compile alsa-driver with support for both?  I know there's a --with-cards= option for configure, but can I list two things there?  How should they be separated?
<Squee> hdz: no, that is what happens when you try to install ubuntu on microsoft virtual pc
<Flannel> B3N: #ubuntu-effects for XGL,et al support.
<dublevista> ks1: what is a packaging guide?
<hdz> it builds the vhd file image
<cchanc1> I cant download knoppix, expecialy if its a cd
<jt_a7x_3> Are there any video tutorials of Ubuntu?
<ks1> dublevista, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<unperson> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<unperson> ...I think.
<hdz> you put the cd in, capture d: and everything writes to a 10gig file in dev0
<mitch_> Where is the best place to put Media Files on a new linux install?
<Squee> Does anyone here know how to use brctl?  I've been trying to figure it out for over an hour to no prevail
<ks1> i know how to package on slackware/arch/others but never really messed with debian based.
<cchanc1> Is their no gui program that will allow me to access my ntfs partion?
<Flannel> cchanc1: nautilus
<Flannel> cchanc1: (that's the normal file browser)
<hdz>          for packaging, yeah debians different then linux besides doing stuff manually
<dublevista> while i am sitting here chatting, the memtest just went crazy all of a sudden (that's a different computer).  now there are hundreds of lines in a big red box scrolling and the errors lsit is abotu 150000 and rising.  what the heck is going on?
<hectorcitop> hello
<Squee> cchancl:  if you set your fstab to mount your ntfs partition, you can browse to it like any other folder
<hdz> slackware rocks :)
<Cpudan80> Guys - I am trying now in "safe graphics mode"
<Cpudan80> I will report
* Cpudan80 hopes it works
* cchanc1 cringes trying to hold the stress back
<ks1> hdz, yeah I want to create packages. I want to use tcl 8.5a4/tk 8.5a4 / for amsn
<Squee> cpudan80: didn't work for me : /
<Not-Mnf> Squee:  do u happen to know anything about nvidia driver installation
<Squee> yea
<Squee> what about it
<ks1> and create a subversion based amsn package
<Not-Mnf> can u help me out,
<Cpudan80> maybe I will get lucky
<hdz> any dependencies missing?
<mitch_> cchancl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Not-Mnf> Squee:  im trying to install my nvidia xgl from the synaptic package manager, i follow the steps, and everything, but when i restart i get an error saying that i dont have the right kernel or something, my current kernel is 2.6.17-10-386 can someone help me set it up, anyone? im kinda stuck here
<mitch_> Helped me a ton.
<hdz> i dont know about this os, i've never installed it , i know slackware tho
<Cpudan80> Squee: where did your install die?
<TheLance> guys where is the xorg.conf file stored?
<Cpudan80> Right after the progress bar goes accross?
<TheLance> /etc/then what?
<Squee> cpudan80: loading the kernel
<hdz> what you trying to make it compliant with this new linux?
<kitche> TheLance: /etc/X11/
<ks1> hdz, i got plenty of scripts for slackware/archlinux. I've even built gnome before
<Not-Mnf> TheLance:  X11
<dublevista> why do some nicks and icons appear in the sidebar on colloquy?
<TheLance> thank you
<hdz> heh
<hdz> X11 should be a different channel
<cchanc1> I can mount the ntfs partion its editing that gets me. fuse doesnt like me for some reason and the 3g program is for 32 based systems
<Squee> Not-Mnf - ahh i had that problem, see... ubutnu provides nvidia-glx-common.  So you have to remove that... but when you remove that it will try to remove linux-restricted-whatnot which contains drivers
<hdz> anyone know wikki or ojnk.net
<hdz> oidentd
<stratusfear> shadow and then type ndiswrapper -l and ndiswrapper -m
<Cpudan80> Squee: no - I get farther than that
<ks1> cchanc1, http://givre.cabspace.com/ntfs-config/
<mabus> Flannel: Can I just apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.17-10-server
<Not-Mnf> Squee: so what should i do?
<mabus> or is that a bad idea
<Flannel> mabus: that'll remove your kernel
<antiNeo> what is apt-index-watch? it's eating all of my resources
<mabus> well how can I just tell it to stop trying?
<Cpudan80> It looks like it's loading GNOME
<stratusfear> shadow and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<antiNeo> 100% cpu
<Cpudan80> herrm
<hdz> who was the one that had the dual cpu
<Squee> Not-Mnf - try this:  sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and in the disabled modules disable nvidia
<ks1> antiNeo, there was a bug report for that. What version are you running?
<bytecolor> Warbo thanks. I can switch between xmms and a flash vid now :)
<antiNeo> ks1: latest, 6.10, kubuntu
<Squee> Cpudan80: perhaps i had a bad iso then
<antiNeo> and it seems apt-index-watch keeps opening and closing... so I can't really kill it
<antiNeo> pissing me off
<ks1> antiNeo, I would check launchpad and see if there is a bug report, if not file one
<ploguidice> Could anyone here help me set up a GBA emulator?
<hdz> it's got some dependency
<Cpudan80> Squee: It looks like X11 is messed up
<dublevista> what is a recommended irc client?
<Cpudan80> on mine
<Not-Mnf> Squee: does that install the dirvers? i want to install the nvidia glx drivers,
<Mangix> got a question here
<Cpudan80> can I back out of the graphical mode at all?
<Mangix> where is the GRUB config file located?
<Squee> Not-Mnf: you installed them manually correct?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: ctrl-alt-f1
<hdz> ircII
<Flannel> mabus: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mangix> got it
<Not-Mnf> Squee: no actually i used synaptic package Manager
<Squee> oh...
<Cpudan80> Ouch!
<Squee> well it sounds like you tried to install manually
<Cpudan80> CTRL-ALT-F1
<Cpudan80> That messed it up a lot
<hdz> could i have avoided a lot of partitioning if i downloaded the alternative version with grub'
<Squee> and now it is fighting over which version is  the nvidia module
<Cpudan80> looks like a rainbow on the screen
<dublevista> anyone know the best channel for ubuntu newbees?
<Not-Mnf> Squee: i tried it manually b4,
<Squee> yep
<Cpudan80> That's what I get for installing Ubuntu on Virtual PC
<suffer> ls
<cchanc1> Is their an ntfs browser that already has all its dependancys in it? that way i can just get it done and get my baby back
<bytecolor> RH still using lilo?
<hdz> cpudan: did you use the virtual file .vhd
<Not-Mnf> Squee: it didnt work. so i had to do it this way, is there a way to restore the old kernel and have the spm do it for me? through GUI?
<bulmer> bytecolor: most distro have options to use which..
<Tido> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bytecolor> bulmer, nod
<Cpudan80> hdz: yeah - that's the only option
<xixor> so, after failing to install ubuntu with the live cd, I've tried the alternative cd.  This time, when I go to do  text-based intstall, it just says loading daemons, syslogd and another one, and stays there and doesn't go anywhere
<Cpudan80> Unless I want to share the space with my main HDD
<Cpudan80> which I dont want to do
<Squee> so here's what you do, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-common.  go to nvidia's site and download the same file you tried to install before.  type  "sh Nvidia(whateverthefilenameis) --help" and look for the command to uninstall nvidia.  Then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-common and see if that works
<bytecolor> just dont hear much about lilo any more
<Warbo> cchanc1: There is no such thing as an NTFS browser really. Filesystems like NTFS are handled by the kernel, and file managers (Konqueror, Nautilus, etc.) can then access anything the kernel can
<hdz> installing it on vpc w/deamon tools running, that'll fck up everything, it detects a lot of drives off by 1, or 0 for that matter
<Flannel> bytecolor: Ubuntu has options for either
<johnnytang24> how did ubuntu get lilo to boot off an LVM?
<Flannel> johnnytang24: I don't believe it does.
<Not-Mnf> Squee:  ill try that, thanks alot bro
<hdz> running it over shared NAT with vpc with the livecd would be better
<kitche> bytecolor: well in reality lilo is getting out of date
<Squee> Not-Mnf: no problem :)
<mabus> Flannel: I don't see what you're pointing me there for.
<cchanc1> Is their such thing as a boot up file manager, thats not an operating system but will allow the editing and manipulation of files?
* Warbo remembers having a seperate /boot partition from his logical volumes. But that was for GRUB...
<johnnytang24> Flannel : my / partition is an LVM
<Flannel> mabus: er, where did I point you?
<cchanc1> i cant even start windows due to a hal error
<hdz> grubs good
<johnnytang24> and my /boot is in /
<Flannel> johnnytang24: that's fine, as long as /boot isnt.  But you need to use grub
<zbadone> how do you see frame rate when running glxgears?
<mabus> Flannel: There are options there that will change the menu.lst generated by automagic... but the point is that it doesn't even get that far.. it doesn't generate a not-working kernel, it simply fails
<Flannel> johnnytang24: that's... doable, but thousands of times more difficult.
<phaedra> johnnytang24,  Normally, there is also a /boot partition too...
<johnnytang24> well, the installer did it
<kitche> zbadone: -printfps
<zbadone> ty
<bulmer> cchanc1: not many of use have 64bit system yet..so you're the pioneer
<Flannel> johnnytang24: right, go back... make a separate partition, outside of LVM, and put /boot on it
<johnnytang24> but now I can't upgrade the kernel
<zbadone> I could not find that anywhere
<hdz> just put windows cd in and do repair, hal.dll will copy over, if you cant go into recovery mode and copy the hal.dl_ from your win\? dir
<zbadone> ty
<Warbo> johnnytang24: Nothing is stopping you from moving /boot to a different partition if you need to. Just be sure to fiddle with your bootloader and fstab
<cchanc1> oh great no support
<Flannel> johnnytang24: er, you can't boot either, for that matter.
<Not-Mnf> Squee: can i pm you?
<Not-Mnf> cuz im getting a long message
<hdz> cchance i keep taking to you
<Not-Mnf> i dont wanna paste it here
<johnnytang24> Flannel : I can boot fine, but I can't install a new kernel, cause lilo doesn't understand the LVM
<hdz> WHOS GOT A DUAL XEON
<Squee> Not-Mnf: sure
<kitche> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bulmer> johnnytang24: when you re-run lilo  do you get an error?
<EvanS> hey, whenever i try to put in my password for the networking section it tells me that it's wrong, and everything else is fine
<Flannel> johnnytang24: the fact that you can boot at all surprises me.
<hdz> jesus christ
<johnnytang24> bulmer : yeah
<zbadone> is 1100 FPS in glxgears OK?
<cchanc1>  /me goes and lifts weights to get the anger and frusteration out
<kitche> zbadone: yes
<hdz> i can lay out blasphemy but cant cuss
<zbadone> the gears seem to spin slowly
<Flannel> mabus: I sent you there when I thought you just needed kernel parameters, not that you had built your own rd
<Squee> zbadone: glxgears is not a benchmark : /
<johnnytang24> Flannel : yeah, me too.  I thought maybe lilo supported LVM now.  Apparently not
<Warbo> hdz: If anyone here had one they would say. I, for one, do not want to see 930 "I haven't" messages
<Flannel> cchanc1: 64bit is supported.  As long as you don't need anything proprietary that you can't use a chroot for
<johnnytang24> bulmer : Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<zbadone> yes, I know that, but with my ti4200 they flew fast, now with my NV6200 they scrawl
<mabus> Flannel: so you don't know how to make a package stop trying to install itself?
<mabus> without removing my kernel?
<Squee> zbadone: it is mearly a test if 3d is working.
<hdz> i appricate your sarcasm warbo
<Not-Mnf> Squee: check your pm bro
<bulmer> johnnytang24: sorry cant help you dude..i have not toyed with LVM
<EvanS> hey, whenever i try to put in my password for the networking section it tells me that it's wrong, and everything else is fine
<zbadone> Squee: yes, I know, ti4200-64 meg, they flew, NV 6200 256M they crawl
<Squee> Not-Mnf: dont have one
<mindstate> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<cchanc1> after i get this fixed i am makein a huge backup of my system, and never touching it
<Flannel> mabus: that'd be a dpkg thing, not an apt-get thing
<bulmer> EvanS: what networking sesssion ?
<Not-Mnf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Not-Mnf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zbadone> just trying to figure out why?
<Not-Mnf> wops sorry
<bulmer> EvanS: what networking section rather?
<EvanS> system>administration>networking
<mabus> Not-Mnf: you have synaptic open
<hdz> unlock?
<Not-Mnf> wops
<Asc> hdz: I think blasphemy's fine as long as you don't swear.  Don't quote me on it though.
<hdz> thats odd
<Music_Shuffle> Not-Mnf, or the software updater thing that runs in the system tray.
<bulmer> Evans do you have a root password?
<EvanS> i think so
<Flannel> mabus: perhaps with 'hold'
<mabus> Flannel: okay, well how do I get dpkg to stop trying to install it, then?
<Not-Mnf> thanx
<hdz> asc: i'm not, because you just contradicted yourself :)
<mabus> hold?
<zbadone> Squee: is there a benchmark tester for glx?
<johnnytang24> great, I can't shrink my partition either
<Cippy> whoa, active channel
<cchanc1> OK im trying this one last time.
<cchanc1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Squee> zbadone: not sure... i'll look around though because i'm curious about that too
<hdz> im just tryin to lay this out on my new dual cpu with the usb wireless workin
<mabus> Flannel: command not found, couldn't find package hold
<EvanS> i just did a clean install of drake since my wifi wouldn't work with edgy
<zbadone> any command line switches for glxgear?
<Dreamglider> i have an old harddisk here and the partition manager says there is no partiton on it, is there any way i can retreive data the partiton is gone ?
<hdz> -i love all you guys supportin thi sh*t
<Flannel> mabus: no no, it's a dpkg thing.  man dpkg for more info
<EvanS> and now i want to get it working now
<Cippy> hey guys, I'm having trouble booting off a Live CD, can someone help me?
<Asc> hdz: For example, some people would consider using 'jesus' as an exclamation to be blasphemy, but most people don't consider it an expletive.
<davidm_> A big hello to all you Linux people!
<Squee> zbadone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11925
<Dreamglider> Cippy,  what seems to be the problem ?
<cchanc1> I get the error: Volume is dirty. Run chkdsk and try again, or use the --force option. Mount failed
<cchanc1> How do i run chkdsk
<Cippy> Dreamglider: there's a kernel panic every time i attempt to boot
<priboy> ?
<zbadone> Squee: thanks, will try to do it now
<Squee> your welcome
<Dreamglider> Cippy, did you check the cd for errors ?
<johnnytang24> so I can't shrink the / partition.  I can't run lilo on an LVM.  I could make a boot cd that uses a ramdisk.  Any other ideas?
<Cippy> it happened with 2 CDs I've tried
<erisco> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Flannel> johnnytang24: you can shrink /
<Cippy> both had images from different sources
<cchanc1> Volume is dirty.
<cchanc1> Run chkdsk and try again, or use the --force option.
<cchanc1> Mount failed
<cchanc1> how do i run chkdsk
<Dreamglider> Cippy, did you check them with the option on the boot menu ?
<Cippy> it kernel panics when i do that too
<Dreamglider> Ok
<sidlay> Can someone help me install ubuntu
<Cippy> the exact message is this:
<Cippy> [190.255565]  Invalid compressed format (err=2)
<Cippy> [190.261940]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<johnnytang24> If I could figure out how ubuntu got lilo to recognize an LVM, I'd be good, I think
<Squee> sidlay: if you can ask more specific questions :P
<Flannel> johnnytang24: just... install GRUB
<Asc> hdz: Uh, just as a point of curiosity - are you using 64-bit ubuntu?  32-bit probably has better hardware support, and will still work with x86-64
<Dreamglider> looks like somthing os wrong with the harddisk
<Cippy> on my computer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mabus> Flannel: I'm reading the docs but I still don't see how I change the flag on that package to hld
<Kevin_1> ADULT FORUM , EXOTICS FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<Kevin_1> ADULT FORUM , EXOTICS FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ...
<mabus> hold
<Kevin_1> ADULT FORUM , EXOTICS FORUM ::::::::::: http://exotics.ezbbforum.com ....
<mabus> hld
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.72.20]  by Hobbsee
* Kevin_1 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<sidlay> squee dcc
<Hobbsee> got him.
<mabus> swat!
<GateWar> I love Hobbsee.
<Dreamglider> Cippy, yea but that's just what i think it looks like, im not very keen when it comes to this linux thing
<Hobbsee> GateWar: language, mate...
<GateWar> its cool
<Rotund> Can someone tell me when the freeze date is for Feisty?
<GateWar> i understand
<Squee> sidlay: ?
<GateWar> I had a rush of blood.
<Hobbsee> !schedule | Rotund
<ubotu> Rotund: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<erisco> how do you uninstall a deb package that you installed?
<cablesm102> erisco, sudo aptitude remove PACKAGENAME
<Cippy> Dreamglider: Currently that disk is running Windows 2000 perfectly fine; I've never had any problems with it.
<erpo> Why is there a package for lirc-modules-source in ubuntu instead of a package that just installs precompiled modules?
<Cippy> But I don't have another computer to test my disks on at the moment
<erpo> Is it a political problem?
<hdz> rm -rf /bin/laden
<Jordan_U> erisco: sudo dpkg -r /path/to/.deb or double click it and then click remove
<Rotund> Other question, is Feisty decent for day to day use?
<sidlay> squee PM
<Rotund> Thinks like X aren't broken right now, right?
<Squee> Rotund: If you can deal with packages breaking yes
<hdz> is this distribution similar to knoppix
<Flannel> Rotund: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty questions.  But, doubt it.  It's Alpha
<Shadowpillar> my edgy upgrade went flawlessly
<Jordan_U> Rotund: If you don't mind the possibility of having to reformat at any given moment, maybe :)
<Rotund> It's 6 days from freeze
<hdz> feisty is out everywhere, what version is it??
<momo> how wopuld i go about mounting a shared windows folder that has all my videos?
<Squee> sidlay: I dont have any pm's...
<Hobbsee> Rotund: no
<sidlay> pm me
<erisco> cablesm102, that worked fine, thanks :)
<cablesm102> erisco, no prob
<ShadowX> stratusfear, are you still here?
<Squee> sidlay: I just did
<Shadowpillar> wait what
<sidlay> wierd
<davidm_> I have a question. Why do my screensavers cut off halfway and only show at the top half of the screen.
<Rotund> sorry, feature freeze
<hdz> is fiesty above edgy?
<Shadowpillar> Feisty is out?
<Hobbsee> davidm_: install rss-glx
<Hobbsee> Shadowpillar: no
<hdz> yes
<Hobbsee> hdz: yes
<davidm_> Ok will give it a try.
<hdz> it's on torrents everywhere
<Hobbsee> Shadowpillar: teh final version isnt out
<Squee> sidlay: just ask your questions in here, that way people can correct me
<Hobbsee> hdz: herd 3 != final.  please dont spread misinformation.
<hdz> i should've burned that instead of edgy
<Shadowpillar> Hobbsee: when is fiesty due to be out?
<hdz> it's not mis
<sidlay> Squee: Im trying to figure out what i need to do to install ubuntu, im at the part where i need to decide what partition to use
<hdz> it's information
<Hobbsee> Shadowpillar: april
<Squee> sidlay: you mean what filesystem?
<ks1> herd 3 isnt final
<hdz> never said it was
<Hobbsee> hdz: it's *not* final, it's buggy.  it's a beta.
<EvanS> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mabus> how do I set the hold flag on a package?
<Rotund> Whoa, whoa.  Average person should probably NOT be using Feisty.
<erpo> Can I pin the kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<erpo> I mean, if I pin the kernel, will it break anything?
<xtknight> erpo: by pin, you mean pin it to a specific version?
<hdz> i just know i saw feisty everywhere and it's supposed to be an early alpha above edgy
<erpo> xtknight: Yes, exactly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.*]  by tonyyarusso
<hdz> like the average person shouldn't use an alpha of an coming slackware back in 96?
<xtknight> erpo: not unless one of the updates requires a new kernel.  generally it won't break anything.  but it is always recommended to use the kernel updates.  is there a reason why you want to pin it?
<hdz> gimme a break
<davidm_> I did a Linuxmint install and was fairly happy with it. But I would rather stay pure with Ubuntu I guess EasyUbuntu is just one step more than LM for an complete install...
<Squee> Does anyone here know how to use brctl to create a bridge between my wireless network and the cat5 going from one of my laptop's to the other?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hdz: you did hear that a recent update of feisty deleted ~?
<Sumguy21`> n
<hdz> you dont need a cat5 bridge
<Squee> hdz: what do you mean
<xtknight> Hobbsee: which update would that be?
<hdz> i have feisty d/l'd
<erpo> xtknight: Yes. I am now going through the manual (from source) installation of the second kernel module in two days because they're not in Edgy, and it's a huge pain. If my kernel gets updated, I will have to re-do all that work. So I want to pin the kernel.
<Hobbsee> xtknight: for feisty.  i dont remember.  it was fixed though.
<Sumguy21`> How do I access a camera memory card?  Do I need to install any software?
<hdz> you dont need a bridge for your counterpart to work
<jenia6230> hi, how can i make firefox to start x-chat when i search in PACKETNEWS.COM
<jenia6230> ?
<xtknight> i wonder how such a thing happens (like deleting the home dir)
<Squee> my other laptop doesn't have wireless working.  My ubuntu one does.  I want to share the internet from this laptop, to the one sitting next to me through ethernet, or any other way that would work
<hdz> that's a ridiculous quesiton
<hdz> heh
<ks1> jenia6230, that is possible BUT it wont copy the needed information to paste :P
<mindstate> Sumguy21`, try digikam
<xtknight> i mean dont get me wrong but that oughta be a rare programming error ;)
<mindstate> Sumguy21`, sudo apt-get install digikam
<cchanc1> !NTFS-3G
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<xtknight> oops i accidentally formatted the C drive...hehe
<hdz> when this os is install'd
<jenia6230> i dont care i just dont have all the network that i need in x-chat
<hdz> you gotta sudo to apt-get everytime?
<bulmer> Squee get yourself a hub/switch and configure your other computer to use your laptop as gateway to internet
<hdz> what happened to su root
<Falkon4860> What's the best way to get a recent version of emerald, and will I need anything else (besides xgl and compiz) to use this compiz theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46860 ?
<Hacim07> jenia6230:try the mozex extension
<xtknight> erpo: i see.  personally i would just go through the trouble but i am a bit of a masochist
<mabus> Hobbsee: do you know how to set the hold flag on a package with dpkg or dselect?
<Squee> bulmer: that isn't an option right now... see... i'm poor ^_^.  I'd like to know how to use brctl anyway
<hdz> these xeons are so hot, i can light a cigarette off it right now :P
<xtknight> if you hold a flag with dpkg, update-manager wont listen though
<xtknight> you have to do the Pin
<Sumguy21`> ANy suggestions on how to access my MP3 player device?  Its a Creative Zen V, not an ipod
<hdz> slackware runnin dual xeon 100%, windows 55%
<manaf> it worked Squee thanks alot bro ;)
<Hobbsee> mabus: man dpkg.  not offhand - you're looking at "set selections" though
<bulmer> Squee: its time or money, hub/switch now adays are inexpensive, you dont need a huge cisco unit
<Squee> manaf: no problem :D
<Hobbsee> xtknight: actually, if you're holding it back with dpkg, it will, no matter how you update
<Squee> bulmer: this is a temporary solution... like for a day until i can get gentoo set up on the other laptop
<hdz> bulmer: i concur nigga
<xtknight> Hobbsee: different from aptitude hold?
<davidm_> I bought an Intel Express 510T Switch for $15 at a computer swap meet.
<bulmer> Squee: also you cant just lash up two pc togerther without a null-cable or a hub
<erpo> xtknight: Should I pin linux-generic? Or the package that contains the actual kernel image.
<Falkon4860>  What's the best way to get a recent version of emerald, and will I need anything else (besides xgl and compiz) to use this compiz theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46860 ?
<Hobbsee> xtknight: yes.  apt wont listen to aptitude hold, iirc....may be differnent now
<xtknight> erpo: linux-generic, the meta package, is what actually gets updated.  so pin linux-generic
<Squee> bulmer... yes you can.  i've seen it done
<Hobbsee> Falkon4860: ask in #beryl for beryl stuff
<Falkon4860> why beryl?  Is there not one specifically for compiz?
<jenia6230> mozex didnt work or just dont know how to use it
<bulmer> Squee you need a null-cable as minimum, you follow?
<xtknight> erpo: well it cant hurt to pin the other one too.  just in case it uses the same package nae (like 2.6.17-10) but theres like a small rev update or something.  just pin obth
<hdz> approx how many gigs does install come to after all updates
<xtknight> both*
<Squee> bullmer: null-cable... no i have no idea what that is... is it a crossover?
<BillHates> hello earthlings.
<erpo> xtknight: Thanks.
<Sumguy21`> Yo!  Anybody figure out if UBUNTU will allow me to use my MP3 Player?  Its a Creative Zen V
<davidm_> I am not from Earth
<hdz> null for cable is another word for crossover
<Music_Shuffle> Sumguy21`, yes.
<BillHates> are you from uranus?
<bulmer> Squee yes thats the other name for it..
<davidm_> Backwards planet with hatred all over
<Squee> heh, ok i'll go grab one of those
<hdz> utp
<Sumguy21`> HOW my friend?  What program should I use?
<Squee> most routers are smart enough to tell the difference and use whichever instead of using crossover... i was hoping the laptop would do the same
<azahid> any one knows how to enable mp3 preview in gnome? i have mpg123 installed in my machine and preview setting is also correct in nautilus. what else i need to do?
<pianoboy3333> It seems to me that sound juicer is ripping my cd's oober slow, like one per 15 minutes... does this seem irregular to anyone here?
<Cippy> Help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2098830#post2098830
<jenia6230> how do i add notworks to xchat, where do i get their server data?
<bulmer> Squee: most routers can't detect a crossover cable
<andre_> does anybody know how to configure a webcam
<xtknight> Cippy: youll probably get help quicker if you rephrase your question in this channel.  many wont bother to click links
<jenia6230> never mind
<Sumguy21`> RESPONSE?
<bulmer> jenia6230: are you referring to like undernet, freenode, etc?
<jenia6230> yep
<Squee> bulmer: the 3 we have set up in our house do.  we dont use any crossover here
<jenia6230> but never mind google helped me
<bulmer> click on the server menu, there you would see the list
<jenia6230> 10x anyway
<hdz> um
<bulmer> Squee: routers do not detect cross over cables
<hdz> my crossovers are all set up manually, my router detects them
<bulmer> if a TX is on a TX, you'd get an error
<Jordan_U> Cippy: I would probably go with Xubuntu on that machine, and use the alternate CD also, did you check the CD integrity though?
<yuk> anybody know how to config screen with resolution of 1024x512?
<xtknight> yuk: add a modeline in xorg.conf
<Cippy> Jordan_U: Do you mean the CD test that's in the menu?
<bulmer> Squee can you elaborate on how your 3 computers are connected?
<Jordan_U> Cippy: Yes.
<davidm_> Night all, best of luck and thanks to the helpers!
<yuk> xtknight: i use gtf to generate the modeline ,but it does not work
<Cippy> Jordan_U: Yeah. I get a kernel panic when I do that too.
<xtknight> yuk: crt or lcd?
<Hatty> I think Juk just deleted all my music when it was supposed to organize it
<yuk> lcd
<garrettkajmowicz> Hi, everybody.  I'm trying to do what is probably my 20th Ubuntu installation.  Unfortunately, this time things aren't quite working.  I run the installer (server or desktop), and things break.  I'm running the server installer for 6.10 right now and it looks like it breakes after hardware detection.  When I use the available console, it looks like it can't see my hard drive (or DVD drive)
<yuk> xtknight: gtf 1024 512 60
<garrettkajmowicz> I have an ASUS AMD64 montherboard/dual core processor, with an NFORCE chipset.
<xtknight> yuk: i'm assuming your lcd does not have 1024x512 in the edid.  so have you configured your graphics card to scale it to native for your lcd?  what does "does not work" mean?
<Squee> bulmer: sure, we have a gateway connecting to my gig switch, from the gig switch to the wan port in my roomates router, and from the gigswitch into the wan port on my wireless router.  (i know switch != router but still no crossover cables are involved)
<hdz> i
<garrettkajmowicz> I can verify that that sata_nv is loaded, but I am unable to see any drives listed in /sys
<drakkor> hey buntupeople,lol;
<yuk> xtknight: the standard resolution is 1024x512, and in windows it's normal
<xtknight> yuk: what's the model of the lcd?
<Jordan_U> Cippy: have you tried booting with noapci?
<bulmer> Squee i did not say you always need a crossover cable, only if you wanted a pc-to-pc directly
<hdz> thats cause you got extensive routing, after complete network setup and dns crossover is fine
<Sumguy21`> What programs can I use to add music to my Creative Zen??
<Squee> ahh well ok
<yuk> xtknight: a node book Fujitsu FMV 253L
<garrettkajmowicz> My BIOS confirms that I have the DVD drive and the hard drive plugged in, but I am still unable to see the drives in order to install.
<maxx18> when i try to 'reload' packages in synaptic, it keeps failing on the Translation-en_US... and as a result it takes AGES to reload... is there anything i can do about htis?
<garrettkajmowicz> Thoughts?
<Jordan_U> bulmer: Some PC's you don't need a crossover cable for
<xtknight> yuk: just add it to the Modes list in xorg.conf:  "1280x1024" .. etc etc ... "1024x512".  then restart X, query available modes with `xrandr -q` and see if it appears.
<sanddrag> how do I change the permissions on a folder owned by root?
<Cippy> Jordan_U: How do I do that?
<yuk> xtknight: thx
<bulmer> Jordan_U: auto-detect tx and rx pairs? which nic card are those?
<maxx18> sanddrag, i dont know how to do it from gnome... using the command line you could use chown i guess
<sanddrag> how do I use that?
<maxx18> open up a terminal
<maxx18> sanddrag: then type sudo bash
<maxx18> sanddrag: then cd to where the folder is... then chown <username> folder
<maxx18> sanddrag: you could also use chmod i think
<bulmer> Jordan_U: so you're telling me if I have a wrong cable(assuming its tx and rx are crisscrossed) it will just work pc-to-pc?
<Jordan_U> bulmer: Does on my comp
<bulmer> Jordan_U: and what you have it connected to? which nic card you have?
<EvanS> fuck!!!
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | EvanS
<ubotu> EvanS: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<EvanS> i try to install a wireless driver using ndisgtk and nothing appears under installed windows drivers afterward :(
<garrettkajmowicz> I can confirm that I can boot off of the DVD drive - I just can't see it when running the busybox shell.
<Jordan_U> bulmer: I have it connected directly to another computer, how do I find the nic?
<rjm1982> Evan, which wireless card?
<EvanS> DWL-G650M
<hdz> ifconfig
<EvanS> and this worked last time i had drake
<sanddrag> maxx18, I don't get it
<EvanS> ffs
<Shadowpillar> how do I make use of network-manager?
<Squee> bulmer:  I just tried enabling the bridge: "sudo brctl addbr br0" "sudo brctl addif br0 eth0" <wired "sudo brctl addif br0 eth3" < wireless.  It would seem as soon as I add my wireless connection in the bridge my internet cuts out on this computer.  Any ideas?
<bulmer> Jordan_U: try ifconfig -a
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar: Disable your wireless config in network-admin or in /etc/networking/interfaces
<rjm1982> Evan, sorry, no info here from me on that card  :(
<EvanS> :|
<EvanS> thanks anyway i guess
<rjm1982> Other than generic ndiswrapper advice...but im sure you've exhausted all of that
<Jordan_U> bulmer: HWaddr 00:16:CB:8E:13:7C ?
<Shadowpillar> Jordan_U: then what?
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar: there should be an applet in your gnome-panel
<ahaller> hi. is there a backport or something with that i can install apache2.2.xx on dapper? (apache2.0 doesnt work with mod_neko)
<Shadowpillar> Jordan_U: there isnt
<Squee> shadowpillar: in a terminal run nm-applet
<Shadowpillar> Squee: thanks
<Squee> np
<Shadowpillar> Squee: "no networking devices found"
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar: Can you post your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bulmer> Jordan_U: nope..
<Jordan_U> *pastebin
<Shadowpillar> Jordan_U: do I disable ath0 via that?
<Squee> Shadowpiller: kill nm-applet and try this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart then relaunch nm-applet (this will kill your internet connection temporarily)
<Shadowpillar> alright
<bulmer> Jordan_U: can recall the command to show you your nic brand andmodel
<Squee> Does anyone in here know how to bridge connections with brctl?
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar: Yes, you need to comment out those lines by putting a # in front of them.
<EvanS> FFS why the hell do i have this shitty os
<Squee> EvanS: pardon?
<EvanS> well, in total i've probably spent around 24 hours just trying to get working internet on this
<Squee> well sorry to make you restate it again, but what is your problem with it
<EvanS> and my wifi started working, then when i switched to edgy it stopped, so i just reinstalled drake
<EvanS> i can't get my wifi working on my d-link g 650M
<Squee> EvanS: broadcom?
<usr13> I'm trying to get Ekiga to do video conferencing and it appears that the software is working ok, but not getting authentication with server.  So I'm thinking that I don't have necessary ports open.  How can I tell?
<dimeo> evans: checked ubuntuforums.org for a tutorial or howto on your card?
<EvanS> don't think so
<EvanS> of course i have
<EvanS> ffs
<Squee> evans: ok, pull up a terminal and type "lspci | grep -i wireless" and post the result
<dabaR> EvanS: be nice, he was checking, you would be amazed at how many people do not.
<dimeo> ffs?  oooh take a pill
<EvanS> now that i have ndiswrapper and ndisgtk installed
<hdz>  ldpvi -vv |grep -i
<EvanS> i try to select my driver and i click ok, and then nothing happens
<EvanS> sorry dimeo that's probably a good idea though
<EvanS> i mean to take a pill
<Squee> EvanS: pull up a terminal and type "lspci | grep -i wireless" and post the result
<dimeo> $ lspci | grep -i network   may also list something useful
<EvanS> i got no results
<Sumguy21`> What programs can I use to manage and add music on my Creative Zen!
<dimeo> my dell wifi card comes up with that
<shaneCO> so, I am trying to dual boot Linspire and Ubuntu on my hard disk.  So I have Linspire installed on one partition, and I tried to install Ubuntu on another.  Eventually I thought I had it, and I could boot into Ubuntu no problem, but then my Linspire wouldn't load.  It would show me the option to boot into it, but it wouldn't boot.  So then I put the Linspire install disk in and tried to fix that partition and now it just boots into Linspi
<shaneCO> giving me the option
<Squee> EvanS: try "lspci |grep -i ethernet"
<mikeo1> yesterday was a great day, it was the day I switched over to ubuntu for good
<Squee> mikeo1:  I would do that but I need my games.  But i'm very proud of you :D
<sanddrag> I don't understand how to change the ownership of a folder from root to user
<sanddrag> anyone help?
<Jordan_U> shaneCO: From linspire try running: sudo update-grub
<dimeo> rightclick properties.. permissions
<EvanS> ethernet controller: atheros communications inc. : unknown device 0020 (rev 01)
<rjm1982> Mikeo, good feeling, eh?
<Squee> sanddrag: sudo chown username:groupname foldername (add a -r if you want all folders beneath it)
<mikeo1> now if i could just get my ati hdtv wonder to work...
<shaneCO> Jordan_U: ok thanks I will
<n2diy_> sanddrag: that isn't a good idea, you aren't supposed to be owner of a folder owned by root.
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: what should my /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<Squee> EvanS.  Do you have an ethernet connection right now for that computer?
<dimeo> evans
<sanddrag> it is the XAMPP share folder
<mikeo1> not a big deal though cause i have another working tv card and the ati one never worked in windows anyway
<sanddrag> I want to be able to save stuff to it
<Squee> Shadowpillar: I honestly am not sure
<EvanS> no
<Squee> Shadowpillar: I left mine default and installed network-manager and it worked
<mikeo1> rjm1982: really good feeling
<Squee> EvanS.  You need to install linux-restricted-modules-common and the thing will work
<Shadowpillar_> Jordan_U: what should my /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<n2diy_> sanddrag: what is XAMPP?
<Squee> EvanS: is it possible to get this computer internet temporarily though ethernet?
<EvanS> if you link me to the download i can burn it onto a cdr
<shaneCO> Jordan_U: unable to lookup ShaneCO via gethostbyname
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar_: It should have everything but the lines concerning the "lo" interface commented out
<Squee> EvanS: I'm not sure if it will have dependencies but sure hold on
<EvanS> i don't want to go into that sque that'll take us a decade
<Shadowpillar_> Jordan_U: did that, same error
<Sumguy21`> WHat programs can I use to add music onto my creative Zen?
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar_: Can you pastebin the file so I can check it?
<bulmer> Squee bridging is between interfaces on same computer..thats what you wanted done right?
<EvanS> i have gotten wired internet on this pc before but that took me another who knows how long
<Squee> EvanS: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/linux-restricted-modules-common_2.6.17.7-10.1_all.deb
<Squee> bulmer: yes
<mikeo1> was also a great feeling to install the dvorak keyboard layout as the default
<bulmer> Squee you laptop have multiple nic cards?
<Sumguy21`> Is ubunto only for Ipod usage?  Where is the love for Creative Zen V ?
<n2diy_> mikeo1: Congrats, I use the Dvorak too.
<Squee> bulmer: it has a wireless card which is active right now, and a ethernet port which has a crossover cable plugged into my other laptop
<mikeo1> yeah its way better
<Shadowpillar_> Jordan_U: my main problem is my wifi card doesn't work all of a sudden
<Ratty> Can anyone tell me what I should go about doing, whenever I start up the ubntu cd and it goes into Xserver and my LCD says "Display not found"... Like the res. or hertx is  messed up ? I tryed changing the VGA of it to 800x600 and it actually gets to Xserver, but the screen is just a blur and cant see anything
<Shadowpillar_> the newer madwifi drivers hate me
<EvanS> ok i'm burning it
<Shadowpillar_> AR5212
<dimeo> EvanS:  ure working on a laptop?
<bulmer> squee oh okay
<rjm1982> mikeo, would like to switch to dvorak myself, but too difficult to me...
<mikeo1> up to about 40-50 wpm with it right now
<hdz> disable eth0 get wifi working first
<EvanS> yes
<Squee> EvanS:  just so ya know, your atheros card (which atheros rocks) needs the madwifi drivers.  You can install them manually and it will work from madwifi-ng's site... but installing them though linux-restricted-modules-common will make it work after a reboot.
<rjm1982> Sumguy, no love for Zune, either!  :)
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar_: Can you please pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces ?>
<EvanS> ok lemme finish this first
<dimeo> EvanS:  im envious... you have a good wifi card that can do monitor mode 8-)
<Shadowpillar_> Jordan_U: doing so
<Squee> dimeo: screw monitor mode... it can packet inject
<Shadowpillar_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3921/
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know of a P2P filesharing program (other than Limewire/Frostwire - ick!) that actually works?
<dimeo> my broadcom can't with ndiswrapper
<dimeo> ummm bittorent?
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: nicotine
<Jordan_U> spasticteapot: bittorrent
<spasticteapot> Nicotine?
<killux_> how can i run dual monitors on ubuntu with and ATI binary driver
<Squee> spasticeapot: pirates are bad... but azureus or amule
<rjm1982> Im just happy with a wireless card that works...though its brainless now...broadcom kicked my butt for so long...now its like a 2 minute process...but it sucked when iwas first getting into it
<Squee> killux: the aticonfig should be able to set up dualhead
<spasticteapot> Squee: I paid for BBC America. My VCR went boom.
<spasticteapot> I want my Doctor Who!
<killux_> could you give me an example
<n2diy_> rjm1982: there is a Dvorak trainer in one of the game repos, it wouldn't take you long to learn it.
<dimeo> rjm1982: ndiswrapper is a rite of passage into ubuntu laptop heaven
<killux_> not mirror image, dual head
<rjm1982> but nobody makes a computer quite like hp's xd8xxx series...for the right price...so im stuck with this one
<Squee> spasticteapot: fair enough ^_^
<spasticteapot> dimeo: Not if you've got a thinkpad!
<Shadowpillar_> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3921/
<Sumguy21`> Zune, Zen, Zach.............NO!  Just like every other band wagon going with freaking apple and their little ipod frenzy.  I'm so Chaffed that I cant use a simple external mp3 player.  Any help would be nice!
<EvanS> ok it's done burning
<Squee> ndiswrapper is icky...
<spasticteapot> Shadowpillar_: Nicotine?
<bulmer> Squee: my notes says..   ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0; ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0; brctl addvr br0; brctl addr br0 eth0; brctl addbr br0 wlan0; ifconfig br0 10.15.5.2; route add default gw 10.15.6.1
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: ye
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: yes*
<dimeo> spasticteapot: I'm not sure about that... we were working on fixing an R series that freezes under windows.. tried ubuntu and it froze too...
<spasticteapot> Is it in Synaptic?
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: it's for slsk
<spasticteapot> slsk?
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: but for doc who eps, you want to go to a BT tracker
<bulmer> Squee cant type..lol
<spasticteapot> dimeo: Try replacing the thermal paste and re-seating the PSU.
<Squee> bulmer: thanks: I'll play around with that
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: should be, if not, enable your universe repository
<Squee> I read something about making the ip's all 0's but it didn't make sense to me...
<spasticteapot> Bittorrent will not work over my internet connection; I'm a bit fed up with trying to make it do so.
<EvanS> ok i've got the cd in the laptop, now what
<dimeo> spasticteapot: thx  good tips.. anything can happen to lappys
<spasticteapot> I'm a laptop specialist of sorts.
<bulmer> Squee umm bridging is broadcasting right?  0.0.0.0 is broadcast address
<Sumguy21`> Will someone wipe my ass?  I'm a baby to Ubuntu.  How do I use an MP3 player other than an ipod?
<spasticteapot> Er...what Mp3 player?
<Squee> bulmer: that would make sense...
<dimeo> Squee: whats packet inject?
<Sumguy21`> Creative Zen V
<spasticteapot> Can it be configured as a USB hard drive?
<EvanS> did everyone forget me?
<n2diy_> rjm1982: the Dvorak package is called Dvorak7min.
<spasticteapot> YYes.
<Jordan_U> Shadowpillar_: Sorry, that looks correct, I don't know what the problem could be, to get it working with regular network-admin just uncomment the lines again.
<spasticteapot> EvanS: You will die alone and unloved.
<bulmer> lolz
<EvanS> ok i've got the cd in the laptop, now what
<EvanS> ok i've got the cd in the laptop, now what
<Squee> dimeo:  cracking wireless networks.  you can do fakeauth attacks after capturing an interesting packets.  It makes it so you can get alot of "interesting" packets so that a wireless network can be cracked in 10 - 30 minutes depending on the encryption
<spasticteapot> EvanS: Turn it off, turn it on, boot into "live", and click "install". Configure as necessary, and let it run.
<Jordan_U> Squee: Yay for WPA2 :)
<spasticteapot> Set the BIOS to boot off of the CD if it won';t work.
<dimeo> Squee: thats what i meant by monitor mode.. which mode is injecting?
<Sumguy21`> Well spasticteapot thanks for trying.  I'm not to sure about that
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: what do you know about atheros cards?
<archAngel23> i have a netgear MA101 usb wifi adapter, where or how would i locate the linux drivers? default waln don't work
<EvanS> what are you talking about teapot??
<archAngel23> wlan i mean
<EvanS> squee can you start helping me again please
<spasticteapot> EvanS: I presumed you were trying to install Ubuntu.
<EvanS> no
<Squee> Evans: sorry, i dont always catch messages without my name... copy the file to your harddrive and double click on it
<dimeo> man this is like a bad episode of ER... bleeders all over the place
<Mazus> does anyone know what would be causing this vlc error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3888/plain/
<Squee> ShadowPillar: what do you want to know about it?
<EvanS> i have linux-restricted-modules-common on a cd
<bulmer> just an fyi..I started an Ubuntu 6.06 install on an HP Vectra 4L P3-550MHz, that was two hours ago, its still attepmting to display the install 1st page
<Squee> dimeo: i'm not sure, but i know it isn't monitor.  I think it is from managed mode
<spasticteapot> bulmer: The Vectra series, IIRC, uses some unusual chipsets and hard drive configurations.
<dimeo> bulmer: how much ram is in it?
<EvanS> squee: it's  telling me that an older version is available in a software channel
<Squee> Jordan_u: still has theoretical problems... but still miles ahead of the others.  It is what I run:D
<bulmer> i have a whopping 192Megs
<spasticteapot> dimeo: Yeah...that's probbably it.
<fr500> bulmer: should try the alternate installer
<spasticteapot> bulmer: Ditto.
<Squee> EvanS: install it anyway if you can
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: the AR5212
<archAngel23> !netgear wifi drivers
<spasticteapot> bulmer: I sell 128mb modules for $10 each.
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: basically it doesn't work in edgy with the newer madwifi drivers at all
<spasticteapot> Doubtless you could get some locally for not much more.
<Squee> madwifi-ng?
<Jordan_U> Mazus: My guess is that for some reason it couldn't detect the video codec, why though, I don't know
<bulmer> spasticteapot: i have some more memories 64Megs though..lolz
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: whatever edgy uses by default
<EvanS> Squee: it installed
<spasticteapot> Bulmer: RAM is all-important.
<spasticteapot> I'm upgrading from 256mb to 1.25gb.
<Squee> EvanS: restart it and see if the wireless is detected on reboot
<spasticteapot> Even though I have just a 1ghz Pentium-M.
<bulmer> spasticteapot: yep..this computer is way too old anyways :)
<NoEvidenZ> You want lots of ram. This thing's only got 512 pc133 ram. =/
<Mazus> hmm Jordan_U thanks anyway
<spasticteapot> Bulmer: A replacement CPU (733mhz PIII) is maybe $8.
<Squee> ShadowPillar: look for tutorials for setting up madwifi-ng... they work alot better and madwifi-old isn't supported anymore which as far as i know is what comes with ubuntu
<spasticteapot> $20 and you'll be able to run Linux quite nicely.
<turbolover> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jenia6230> hi again. how can i add a script to xchat like this one (xdcc-client.pl)
<spasticteapot> I've been setting up a whole lab along those lines - what a mess!
<bulmer> spasticteapot: yes..it'd be nice
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: because whatever was in dapper worked great
<spasticteapot> jenia: If you are trying to spambot us, I will find your IP address, hunt you down, and eat your face.
<Shadowpillar_> the new madwifi code is horribly broken
<turbolover> hey any idea why my cds burn fine but then when i attempt to boot them it says bad magic number, what could i be doign to screw the iamges up?
<Squee> ShadowPillar look on madwifi-ng's site to see if it is supported
<bulmer> fr500 alternate installer is another cdrom right?
<EvanS> Squee: how can i check if it detects the wifi card
<Squee> iwconfig
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: it should be
<archAngel23> no one on the netgear wifi usb apapter ?
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: I've had this problem before one several attempts to get the new code working
<Squee> EvanS it should show ath0 in iwconfig or if not try ifconfig -a
<fr500> bulmer: yes
<Squee> ShadowPillar: what error do you get?
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: looking at google it seems to be a common problem with that chipset
<bulmer> fr500 okay ill see if can get it downloaded and burned
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: no error, that's the odd part
<EvanS> archangel: i had a netgear wifi usb adapter, it won't work trust me
<fr500> archAngel23: maybe with ndiswrapper
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: it lists ap's
<fr500> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: it shows signal and everything
<jenia6230> dude i served in the army i will skin you for that ;) . but no i just want an easy way to see what pack are there on servers like hqirc.
<EvanS> Squee: no wireless extensions
<Shadowpillar_> Squee: but it won't connect to anything, open or encrypted
<Jordan_U> archAngel23: Try to get wireless cards that are known to work in Linux, and PCI is always > USB adaptor :)
<Squee> EvanS: is there either a wifi0 or an ath0?
<EvanS> just lo and sit0
<Squee> Shadowpillar... actually that is a problem I'm having with my other laptop in windows.  It associates with AP's but wont recieve an IP adress
<bulmer> archAngel23: just for a comparison, am using an el cheapo Airlink101 usb wifi card..windows will not even install its Un-signed drivers...but it works on ubuntu
<archAngel23> just using what i had, i figured if windows made it work, so would feisty, ok thanks
<Squee> ShadowPillar: i dont know what to tell you other than try to take it up with your manufacturer
<EvanS> squee: just lo and sit0
<EnsignRedshirt> If I want to transfer files with scp to a remote computer, does the remote computer have to be running sshd?
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: yes
<EnsignRedshirt> bulmer: Thanks, I thought so.
<spasticteapot> Er...does anyone know how to set up Nicotine?
<jenia6230> so any1 know where can i find a good xdcc klipper for xchat?
<Squee> EvanS: type in dmesg and look for errors or anything about atheros (dmesg | grep -i atheros)
<turbolover> any idea why i get a bad magic number error when trying to boot a disc i burned when the md5 checksum is correct?
<gantry> I'm not used to ubuntu
<gantry> can someone tell me how to change my screen resolution
<bulmer> turbolover: was the md5sum okay before you burned it?
<andrew_is> how can i use aim for linux on ubunty
<EvanS> Squee: i didn't get anything back from that
<Jordan_U> gantry: do you have the correct video drivers installed?
<bulmer> turbolover: use the slower speed for burning too..4x max
<turbolover> bulmer: well i burned it and got the error then checked the iso file
<bclough> Hello kind Ubuntu users, I am having issues with my pentium M processor getting stuck at 600 MHz, can anyone suggest how to get it to run at the full speed of 1.6 GHz?
<gantry> I probably do
<turbolover> i did
<gantry> all I did was change to a different monitor
<Jordan_U> andrew_is: Gaim
<gantry> the new monitor should do 1600x1200
<andrew_is> it wont work
<turbolover> the cd will only burn at 4x
<Squee> EvanS: try dmesg |grep -i madwifi
<gantry> but that isn't a menu pick
<bulmer> turbolover: was the md5sum okay before you burned it? compare it beforehand
<Ratty> Can anyone tell me what I should go about doing, whenever I start up the ubntu cd and it goes into Xserver and my LCD says "Display not found"... Like the res. or hertx is  messed up ? I tryed changing the VGA of it to 800x600 and it actually gets to Xserver, but the screen is just a blur and cant see anything
<EvanS> squee: i did find in the plain dmesg somehing saying that ndiswrapper initialization failed
<Squee> Ratty: use the alternate install disk... sorry for the ratty solution but most of the fixes for that kind of stuff are after you install ubuntu
<gantry> anyone?
<Jordan_U> gantry: You can enter new resolutions in your xorg.conf manually or use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<turbolover> the iso is fine its checksum matches what is on the checksum list file i didnt check the cd though
<EvanS> Squee: no response for that either
<Squee> EvanS: "sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper".  You shouldn't have to use that
<dromer> !dhcp
<spasticteapot> Shadowpillar_: How do I get a username/password for Soulseek?
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<EvanS> Squee: couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<EvanS> wtf?
<Squee> EvanS: try to tab complete it?
<EvanS> huh?
<rjm1982> Gantry: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Shadowpillar_> spasticteapot: just put one in
<Shadowpillar_> it'll reg you
<Ratty> Squee, PArdon, alternate install disk ?
<EvanS> tab complete?
<Squee> Evans: type in ndis and bash tab until text comes up
<bulmer> turbolover: also mount the iso file first and look around to see do a cursory check if it is okay too
<unperson> Ok, I don't get all the new code words in the synaptic config in edgy.  I see the normal updates and security repositories, but what are "proposed updates"?
<spasticteapot> Shadowpillar_: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> !tab | EvanS
<ubotu> EvanS: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Squee> Ratty: go to ubuntu's site and go to download an iso.  Download ubuntu-alternate install disk.
<EvanS> i see ndisgtk, ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper-buginfo
<Squee> EvanS remove em al
<TheClaus> Hi all
<Squee> HI clause
<EvanS> but last time my wifi worked i was using ndiswrapper but ok
<EvanS> could not open lock file
<spasticteapot> Cannot log in - reason INVALIDPASS
<turbolover> bulmer: thats what i checked was the iso file
<TheClaus> I am trying to setup a game server on Ubuntu Server 6.10 and have already uninstalled iptables.  The port for the server is 28001.  Though I can't connect to it.  Any ideas?
<spasticteapot> Shadowpillar_: What the heck is that?
<Ratty> Squee, Oh woops, thanks for that tip. Can you tell me what is different between the two ?
<bulmer> turbolover: you mounted it ?
<EvanS> Squee: it says could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<Squee> Ratty: alternate uses a safe gui to install it, desktop is a livecd with an installer.  Not your mistake but your hardware isn't supported as well so you have to resort to the other disk
<Squee> EvanS: are you sudo?
<Squee> EvanS: using ndiswrapper is for emulated support for cards that only work in windows.  As I know all atheros cards are natively supported by linux and there is no reason to use ndis for the windows driver emulation
<EvanS> i dunno am i?
<Ratty> Squee, Alright, thanks a lot
<Squee> EvanS: type sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<Squee> Ratty: Your welcome :D
<EvanS> since when was it native linux??
<turbolover> bulmer: how do i mount an image?
<EvanS> the only driver there is on the website is for winxp and 2k
<fr500> TheClaus: are you behind a router?
<gantry> Jordan_U, I ran the dpkg-reconfigure command, but it still didn't give me a resolution option of 1600x1200
<Squee> EvanS: A few years I believe
<Squee> EvanS.  They handed out the specifications for linux people to write their own drivers.  taht is what madwifi-old and madwifi-ng are
<EvanS> well i don't understand why i can't get it working how i did before on the exact same version of linux
<bulmer> TheClaus: on same server, can you netstat -an and see if the port is listened to
<TheClaus> fr500 yeah but even my desktop client in the same network can't connect to it
<Jordan_U> gantry: What GFX card?
<turbolover> gantry: go in to etc/X11/xorg.conf and add that resolution to the file
<NeoMatrixJR24> is there a command to get the UUID for a partition?
<gantry> perhaps this laptop's chip set doesn't go this high
<fr500> TheClaus: can you copy the output of iptables-save to the pastebin?
<EvanS> Squee: so will removing ndiswrapper help my wifi work?
<bulmer> turbolover: use the -o loop option on mount
<gantry> ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP
<TheClaus> fr500 I uninstalled iptables
<Squee> EvanS: I'm not sure what you did last time, nor have I ever used ndiswrapper to set up a wireless card.  I actually went out and bought a nice 200 mw prism card
<gantry> it's old
<fr500> TheClaus: try it
<gantry> ok, thanks anyway guys
<Squee> EvanS: I think so.  I'm guessing Ndiswrapper is trying to take control of that card so madwifi can't
<Jordan_U> gantry: Do you have fglrx installed?
<TheClaus> fr500 what directory is it in
<bulmer> TheClaus: you can check if there are any rules by typing   iptables -vL
<EvanS> couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<TheClaus> bulmer iptables not found
<bulmer> TheClaus: as sudo root?
<Squee> EvanS: Type in "sudo apt-get remove ndiswr" and bash tab
<TheClaus> yes
<bulmer> TheClaus: sudo /sbin/iptables -vL
<Squee> EvanS: you didn't install ndiswrapper manually did you?
<EvanS> ok it removed stuff
<EvanS> i may have
<FantasticFoo> what's the difference between xmms and audacious? what do you guys recommend?
<TheClaus> bulmer not found.  Like I said I uninstalled it
<EvanS> i don't have internet on here so i have to keep burning to cdrs
<bulmer> okay
<arrenlex> Could someone recommend some amazingly simple command for "display every second line of this text file"?
<Squee> EvanS: ok now type dmesg and look at the last few lines.  Now type "sudo modprobe madwifi".  type dmesg again and see if there is any difference
<TheClaus> do I need to install ineted
<rjm1982> Anyone know of a quick/simple way to switch back and forth from dvorak to querty keyboard?  I am going to learn dvorak, but other people use this laptop...
<EvanS> fatal: module madwifi not found
<Squee> EvanS: nm it is "modprobe ath_pci"
<dimeo> FantasticFoo: i like beep media player
<Asc> arrenlex: No, but if no perl gurus show up I can do it in python.
<pogotehmonkey> is there an adobe shockwave port yet ?
<Squee> pogotehmonkey: nope
<EvanS> ok
<Squee> type dmesg again
<EvanS> it says wlan: 0.8.6.0 experimental
<Squee> awesome
<aryan> can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb on a 64 bit ubuntu 6.10 please
<Squee> now type iwconfig
<EvanS> ath_rate_sample: 1.2
<aryan> i have searched for days can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb on a 64 bit ubuntu 6.10 please
<EvanS> ath_pci: 0.9.6.0
<turbolover> would extractign iso's from zips on the desktop mess them up?
<FantasticFoo> dimeo: isn't audacious just an improvement of bmp?
<EvanS> no wireless extensins
<EvanS> extensions*
<Jordan_U> pogotehmonkey: It can be run in wine if you need it
<aryan> can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb on a 64 bit ubuntu 6.10 please
<Squee> EvanS: type ifconfig /a... what devices are there? (besides sit0 and lo)
<arrenlex> Asc: Well, at need I could do it in java. I was kind of looking for something like cat file | somemagicalcommandwitharcanename
<Jordan_U> aryan: .rmvb? is that Real media?
<EvanS> just those 2
<aryan> jordan_u: ues
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: real media variable bitrate
<Squee> aryan: try vlc... I think that can play it
<aryan> no vlc cant play it
<aryan> VLC cant play rmvb
<aryan> squee: vlc wont play it
<arrenlex> aryan: Have you tried mplayer+w32codecs?
<EvanS> squee: there's only lo and sit0
<aryan> jodran_u yeh thats it
<Asc> arrenlex: Yeah, can't really help you with that.  Bet I can do it in fewer lines than with java though. ;\
<Squee> aryan:  the long way of doing it would be setting up a chroot and installing the official real media player for linux
<aryan> arrenlex: how do i go about doing that? keep in mind im a noob to ubuntu
<aryan> squee: ive done that but only get audio
<arrenlex> aryan: Install the mplayer package (or mplayer-nogui if you want to run it from the command line)
<arrenlex> !mplayer | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> aryan: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Kud|> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<arrenlex> aryan: and then install w32codecs like so:
<arrenlex> !w32codecs | aryan
<Kud|> !flash
<ubotu> aryan: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<aryan> arrenlex: i have the player but how do i install codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EvanS> hello? squee?
<MrCrowley> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Kud|> !flash | kud|
<ubotu> kud|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> kud|: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<NoEvidenZ> EvanS: : Whaddya need?
<Kud|> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<EvanS> Squee!
<Squee> EvanS: I'm not really sure what to do.  All the atheros cards i've encountere would be working by now.  Try rebooting again
<NoEvidenZ> EvanS: Are you on a 64bit system?
<MrCrowley> !Multiverse repository
<EvanS> no i'm on an inspiron 4000, lol
<NoEvidenZ> Er..
<n2diy>  I got kppp working on my test box, but it is failing on sig 1, which, IIRC is because it is expecting my ISP to authenticate. Which file do I had "noauth" to, to stop this?
<NoEvidenZ> I don't keep up with brand names.. >.>
<EvanS> it's a pentium III
<arrenlex> Asc: Oh xD Sorry, brainfart. while read line ; do if [ $a = "1" ]  ; a = 0 ; break ; else echo $line ; a = 1 ; fi ; done
<arrenlex> ;)
<NoEvidenZ> EvanS: Ah, ok.
<aryan> arrenlex: how do i use those repositories?
<MrCrowley> Anyone wanna walk me through jetting Java updated so I can run azureus?
<NoEvidenZ> Have you tried the ndiswrapper?
<aryan> arrenlex: whats the repository and how do i use it?
<Squee> mcrowley: ubuntuguide.org
<EvanS> *sigh
<NoEvidenZ> EvanS: I have an atheros based card, never managed to get it to work.
<EvanS> well, i can try ndiswrapper agaiiin
<aryan> can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb on a 64 bit ubuntu 6.10 please
<EvanS> since madwifi obviously doesn't do anything
<Christoffer> Anyone who can code bash/perl available? I badly need something small done, would mean -a lot- to me.
<Asc> arrenlex: That would look so much more cryptic in perl.
<MrCrowley> I used the guide. The text will not seem to work in my terminal?
<yukai> hello all, i was trying to install beryl on my thinkpad t43, following some guide, but i just didn't work.. any body here please help
<NoEvidenZ> EvanS: Have you been to #madwifi?
<dimeo> evans: find a howto and follow it exactly
<EvanS> i don't want to yet
<EvanS> i have
<aryan> can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb on a 64 bit ubuntu 6.10 please
<arrenlex> aryan: Do this:
<arrenlex> aryan: wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Squee> EvanS: #madwifi is usually a good place to get help... it usually takes a good while to get a response but they will probably be able to help you alot more
<arrenlex> aryan: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<arrenlex> aryan: rm w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<arrenlex> aryan: (those are all commands)
<Squee> EvanS: I'm off to play with my network, Good luck
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: Will that work with 64 bit ubuntu?
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: The win32 codecs? xDD
<n2diy>  I got kppp working on my test box, but it is failing on sig 1, which, IIRC is because it is expecting my ISP to authenticate. Which file do I had "noauth" to, to stop this?
<danf_1979> Is there anyway to get a list of all installed packages?
<EvanS> thanks squee
<pavs> is ndiswrapper the only way to setup wireless network under linux environtment? I just installed ubuntu recently. Is there any default configuration that detects wireless setup and sintalls it. what other options do i have?
<aryan> arrenlex:dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<aryan>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<aryan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aryan>  w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<arrenlex> aryan: Are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<klypso> How do I reset or change the root password without screwing everything up?
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: aryan is running 64bit ubuntu :)
<aryan> arrenlex: yes
<arrenlex> aryan: Oh. If you're running 64-bit you're toast as far as compatibility goes. No binary codecs, no flash...
<FantasticFoo> is audacious in any official ubuntu repos?
<arrenlex> aryan: unless you want to set up a chroot.
<daviey> klypso, sudo passwd
<miyako> I'm running into a weird problem where some gtk applications have no fonts and won't display text
<aryan> arrenlex: i will do whatever will play rmvb
<arrenlex> aryan: I strongly suggest running a 32-bit distro instead. You will not notice a performance difference under normal desktop use.
<aryan> just tell me what to do =D
<n2diy> klypso: you have a root user?
<Jordan_U> aryan: Not quite as bad as arrenlex is saying, it is possible but it is a PITA
<klypso> daviey: ah, but I messed with permissions and cannot sudo properly
<klypso> yes
<miyako> anyone got any idea?
<klypso> I changed my group
<arrenlex> aryan: Is there a link to the file? I want to see if I can play it.
<daviey> klypso, do you have a user that can sudo (the original user)?
<klypso> I wanted a seperate user and root password
<aryan> arrenlex: do you want to download it?
<n2diy> klypso: you created one?
<arrenlex> aryan: Sure, whichever.
<aryan> arrenlex: its a naruto episode
<aryan> arrenlex: one second
<klypso> just changed the user password from the root one
<daviey> klypso, huh?
<aryan> arrenlex:http://rapidshare.de/files/31172218/Naruto2.rmvb
<arrenlex> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. it's one of THOSE sites. >__<
<daviey> klypso, root password from default is disabled.  sudo passwd" enables it
<aryan> arrenlex: i cant exactly revert to 32 bit, i have done waaay too much mods on 64 bit to revert
<dimeo> you install realplayer aryan?
<arrenlex> aryan: "mods"?
<klypso> daviey: I changed permissions so that a seperate password would be used for my user account and the root, and now I cannot sudo and also cannot use the root password I set
<aryan> arrenlex: whats mods?
<arrenlex> aryan: That's a good point. Realplayer might play realmedia.
<aryan> dimeo: yes i have that
<arrenlex> (22:42:47) aryan: arrenlex: i cant exactly revert to 32 bit, i have done waaay too much mods on 64 bit to revert
<arrenlex> (22:43:17) aryan: arrenlex: whats mods?
<dimeo>  no luck eh?
<klypso> I can sudo when I first logon
<aryan> arrenlex: real player wont play it
<killux_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1984799&postcount=41
<klypso> but, the root password I though I set does not work
<daviey> klypso, you need to edit /etc/group and allow sudo access to create a root passwd
<aryan> arrenlex: real player doesnt play the video
<killux_> it doesnt look like he enabled 3d accel
<killux_> do you have to for dual monitors
<aryan> arrenlex: all i get is audio
<tecywiz121> hey, I have a fuse apfs home directory hacked together, and it works rather nicely, but gdm won't see it when it starts, so I have to manually set the $HOME variable to my home directory.
<aryan> arrenlex: any help?
<TheClaus> bulmer I ran netstat -ad and see the following
<klypso> daviey: read-only file
<tecywiz121> any ideas on how to make gdm 'see' my home directory?
<pavs> anyone using konversation? everytime I run konversation the server list window opens up and it wont close no matter what you do. i can still use konversation but the window stays on top. what do i to close it or to goback to original default configuration
<TheClaus> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:28001           0.0.0.0:*
<Indref> Channel name for the offtopic room plz..
<aryan> arrenlex: dude you there?
<killux_> do you need 3d accel for dual monitors?
<NoEvidenZ> "error: You don't seem to have the curses headers installed"
<Indref> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NoEvidenZ> What would do I need to download to fix that?
<Indref> Sweet.
<daviey> klypso, if you have already set a root password then kill it with "sudo passwd -l root"  then recreate it with "sudo passwd".  To access root use the command "su" *not* sudo
<klypso> daviey: also, the root password I set does not seem to work.  Can I reset it without root permissions?
<bulmer> TheClaus: so it is listening on that port as udp protocol
<EvanS> ffs i'm just going to reinstall win2k ubuntu networking is fucking ridiculous
<daviey> klypso, no you *need* sudo access
<tecywiz121> EvanS, whats up?
<aryan> http://rapidshare.de/files/31172218/Naruto2.rmvb
<daviey> EvanS, your f'ing ridiculous
<klypso> daviey: but I need a password to sudo
<EvanS> you won't be able to help me
<Indref> EvanS, If you say so!
<TheClaus> bulmer: yup but it doesn't connect.
<EvanS> nobody else has
<NoEvidenZ> He's having a problem with the Atheros drivers.
<cyberyak> klypso, it is the users password in sudo
<tecywiz121> EvanS, well, i'd like to know the problem so at the very least I can avoid it
<klypso> sorry, tricky problem
<TheClaus> I even ran nmap on my windows box and see nothing on that port
<aryan> can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb files on a 64 bit distro of ubuntu 6.10?
<meLon> Hey buddies, is there a good channel for help with fglrx?
<aryan> can someone please tell me how to play .rmvb files on a 64 bit distro of ubuntu 6.10?
<daviey> EvanS, go away then.  It works for us.  with that attitude nobody wants to help you
<klypso> cyberyak: I changed the root password from the user password
<arrenlex> aryan: Yeah, I can play it in mplayer.
<killux_> do you need 3d accel for dual monitors?
<bulmer> TheClaus: which application again uses this port 28001?
<klypso> '<user> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.'
<meLon> killux_, are you talking to me?
<EvanS> and i just reinstalled the ndis stuff because it worked last time
<aryan> arrenlex: so what can i do? you are running 32 bit most likely
<arrenlex> aryan: Yes.
<TheClaus> bulmer: It is a game engine called Torque
<daviey> klypso, I think if you load up the livecd you could mount the partition then edit /etc/groups
<aryan> arrenlex: i need those eps to play man lol
<killux_> anyone
<NoEvidenZ> daviey: I've been where he is. I put my linux installation on another box and shared the network connection from my windows computer just to avoid the problems with the atheros chipset
<EvanS> and now it just won't add in the gui when i tell it to
<aryan> arrenlex: is there anything i can do?
<killux_> meLon do u know?
<EvanS> it just gives me blank
<cpk1> Could use some help with simple iptables thing, trying to have my laptop access the internet through my desktop but iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE did seem to do it and I have made sure /etc/network/options says ip_forward=yes
<cpk1> did not*
<meLon> I'm sorry, i missread what you wrote
<arrenlex> aryan: Your options are to live without Naruto, install a different distro, or set up a 32-bit chroot (which is kind of like "another ubuntu" inside this one which you can run programs in, like a jail)
<klypso> daviey: that would let me use my user password to sudo things?
<bulmer> TheClaus: how are you testing to connect to that port?
<co_luchu^_^> who wanna making love with me
<TheClaus> bulmer with the game client
<klypso> daviey: as opposed to the unknown root password
<daviey> klypso, yes, need to make the user an 'admin' i believe
<aryan> arrenlex: how do i set up a chroot?
<bulmer> TheClaus: on same machine? or from a dfferent one?
<klypso> daviey: thank you.  I will try that.
<arrenlex> aryan: Hold on a minute...
<aryan> arrenlex: why cant 64 bit play rmvbs? that sucks
<TheClaus> different
<TheClaus> my windows xp box
<cyberyak> Is there a way to install ubuntu (or any of the variants) without ACPI?
<daviey> klypso, that would give you sudo access back.  then with sudo access you can enable the root account.  Remember you can't (default) login as root over ssh
<bulmer> TheClaus: and nothing in between your windows and the ubuntu box?
<bulmer> TheClaus: i meant no firewalls?
<TheClaus> hmm
<TheClaus> I'll turn off Windows Firewall
<EvanS> alright daviey i'm leaving, be happy you guys lost a supporter who came in here week after week patiently asking for help and half the time either getting ignored or pointed to the wiki
<bulmer> TheClaus: is your windows firewall on?
<ubuntu_n00b> hello?
<arrenlex> aryan: Because there is no open-source codec. The format is closed and proprietary. The only codec is realmedia's own.
<NoEvidenZ> Guys, o
<aryan> arrenlex: that sux
<daviey> EvanS, your no loss.  don't want people with an attitude like yours
<arrenlex> aryan: In a 32-bit environment, projects such as mplayer have found ways to use these codecs using a system similar to wine.
<NoEvidenZ> Guys, I'm trying to build an installer, but it tells me I odn't have the curses headers. What does this mean, and how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> Sound just stopped working for me, nothing will play
<juanchito2006> !write ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aryan> arrenlex: cant i use crossover office?
<arrenlex> aryan: Obviously a 64-bit player cannot use them because the codecs are 32-bit.
<TheClaus> bulmer still no dice
<cyberyak> Jordan_U, you using ARTS?
<NoEvidenZ> !flame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NoEvidenZ> =[
<aryan> arrenlex: cant i just install the windoes version of real player with crossover office?
<NoEvidenZ> !curses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EvanS> ok, bye everyone, thanks to all of you who tried to help me
<Jordan_U> cyberyak: ARTS?
<bulmer> TheClaus: can you tell me whats in between your windows client and the ubuntu server?
<cyberyak> artsd for sound
<ubuntu_n00b> Hey, can anyone help me out with something: I cannot push my desktop resolution past 1024
<tecywiz121> gdm doesn't see my home dir at startup, but everything else does, any ideas?
<TheClaus> just the router
<TheClaus> a netgear router
<arrenlex> aryan: a) I'd be surprised if cxoffice worked on a 64-bit system, but I'm not well-versed in these things ;  b) cxoffice is essentially wine with frills and a price tag
<daviey> NoEvidenZ, have you googled the exact error msg?
<NoEvidenZ> daviey: Yep, returned no results.
<bulmer> TheClaus does it have a firewall on it too?
<Jordan_U> EvanS: Try again later, linux gets better every day, and it really helps if you buy linux compatible hardware
<arrenlex> aryan: That would be one way of running a 32-bit player. However, it's better to use a Linux player and chroot.
<TheClaus> I have port forwarding on
<cyberyak> Jordan_U, I have had that issue with artsd hanging on a different box.
<arrenlex> aryan: A quick google search turned this up as a likely resource: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<EnsignRedshirt> Wow, that's wierd.  There is now a debian menu entry in my Applications menu.  I *think* it just showed up when I installed kmplot.
<bulmer> TheClaus: well are all ports being forwarded?
<daviey> NoEvidenZ, is it ncurses?
<NoEvidenZ> The exact error message is: "error: You don't seem to have the curses headers installed"
<TheClaus> I have 28001 being forwarded to the ubuntu server
<EnsignRedshirt> ...or maybe that debian menu has been there for a while, and I just noticed it.
<arrenlex> NoEvidenZ: install libncurses5-dev
<illriginal> Question: Is there a key I can press that will automatically create a new folder for me?
<NoEvidenZ> arrenlex: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<daviey> NoEvidenZ, sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<bulmer> TheClaus: but does the game app have a form of handshake to get back to the client? like the FTP passive/active kind ?
<arrenlex> illriginal: In nautilus? Does F10 work?
<illriginal> nope.. that works in kde
<arrenlex> illriginal: Yeah, I run KDE. I was wondering if it was the same.
<TheClaus> like a 21 and then 22
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm trying to run the 6.10 installer and it dies after initializing my keyboard driver every time.  The server rescue console doesn't show it seeing my hard drives.
<TheClaus> or 20 21
<daviey> arrenlex, shift+ctrl+n
<NoEvidenZ> daviey: Thanks.
<TheClaus> i'll open up more consective ports
<bulmer> TheClaus: something like that yeah
<ubuntu_n00b> Will changing my xorg.conf allow me resolutions past 1024? anyone?
<illriginal> shift ctrl and n creates a new folder?
<daviey> illriginal, yes
<illriginal> sweet
<bulmer> TheClaus:  you need to find out from the game app developer/manuals to see which port they require you to have
<fr0st> irc://irc.utorrent.com/utorrent-webui
<daviey> ubuntu_n00b, what driver are you using, what hardware?  you need to add the resolutions to xorg.conf.  If they are supported they will show in "change resolution"
<arrenlex> !fixres | ubuntu_noo
<ubotu> ubuntu_noo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arrenlex> !fixres | ubuntu_n00b
<ubotu> ubuntu_n00b: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheClaus> bulmer alright thanks
<ubuntu_n00b> thank you very much ubotu
<Tido`> I made a mistake during my install of ubuntu server and forgot to install lamp, is there a package that will do it for me or do I need to reinstall?
<bulmer> you cant use a lightbulb? lol
<juanchito2006> !ntfa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daviey> Tido`, install the packages manually?
<juanchito2006> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Tido`> sounds easier to reinstall, juanchito2006 :p
<daviey> Tido`, apache2 php4 mysql-server
<ubuntu_n00b> btw im using nvidia card, got the nvidia common kernal installed, etc
<daviey> Tido`, if you aint done nothing else; reinstall ;)
<dougb> how stable is herd3?
<Tido`> k
<n2diy_> Hey, I'm on my test box, I had to comment out "auth" in the /etc/ppp/options file.
<ubuntu_n00b> thanks for your help everyone
<juanchito2006> Tido`: I need to back up my files, windows commited suicide
<cyberyak> is there a way to do a minimal install with UBUNTU or select each package I want to instakk?
<daviey> dougb, pretty stable but if you want to use beryl with xgl then it's borked
<husky> Hi
<daviey> cyberyak, use the server edition
<cyberyak> thanks!
<ubuntu_n00b> juanchito: im obviously no expert, but i have used knoppix liveboot cd to back up things to usb drive before.
<cyberyak> I knew there was something simple I was overlooking.
<n2diy_> daviey: did you get your root passwd issue straightened out?
<dougb> daviey: i dont want to.  i mainly want to use it because 2.16.20 fixes the stupid IRQ error between the broadcom wifi w/ ndiswrapper and the nvidia proprietary driver
<daviey> cyberyak, then add everything extra you want via packages.  ubuntu-desktop will install pretty much everything mind
<daviey> n2diy, i was helping the guy
<cyberyak> that's actually my problem ubuntu-desktop
<n2diy_> daviey: ah, thats right, same question.:)
<cyberyak> I have a laptop (and the conversation should end here) that doesn't truely support ACPI
<husky> I've been trying to get wol to work on my ubuntu fileserver
<cyberyak> however, BIOS functionas as if it does.
<daviey> cyberyak, have you tried the open source drivers?
<dougb> will herd3 automatically be updated with the final patches in april?
<cyberyak> it's a known bios issue.
<cyberyak> I need apmd.
<daviey> husky, yeah i had it working on debian but not on dapper.  Haven't tried on edgy
<siimo> w00t seems like the big that kept me from using gnome has finally been fixed in fiesty... with regards to its taskbar button sizes changing randomly with title  text changing
<husky> Installed the lanwake package, checked the eth-card that it supports wol g
<kmitch87> dougb: yes
<dougb> sweet.  i'm getting it then
<EnsignRedshirt> If you are using dapper, do you have a debian menu in Application?  I.e. Applications->Debian?
<daviey> dougb, yeah - but expect to reinstall b4 then just incase.  mount /home on a seperate partition
<cyberyak> if you apt-get remove acpi, you break all sorts of fun stuff.
<dougb> yeah i will
<kmitch87> dougb: it is still pretty alpha quality though, so be careful
<dougb> i know, but i dont know what other distro has the 2.16.20 linux kernel with it
<daviey> dougb, i have installed feisty 3 times now as it borked
<husky> Bios enabled wol and the nic has power when the machine is powered down
<cyberyak> daviey, and it gets very hosed from there.
<kmitch87> dougb: 2.6.20 isn't even released yet:)
<daviey> kmitch87, sure?
<kmitch87> yup
<dougb> kmitch87: i want it because it fixes my nvidia/ndiswrapper problem
<kmitch87> its on rc7 right now
<dougb> so says the internet
<kmitch87> i think...
<dougb> it is kmitch87
<daviey> kmitch87, true
<daviey> kmitch87, rc7
<Tido`> is there any reason you'd ever want to run your own dns server at home?
<daviey> Tido`, s**ts and giggles?
<Tido`> other than that lol
<daviey> Tido`, it could be faster if you have dns caching
<Toma-> Tido`: you can use it to fake DNS adresses to proprietry systems on your network... like a Wii?
<daviey> Tido`, fractionally!  But it would make a dns request to your isp for each NEW site you go to
<Tido`> eh, my router is linux and I can already set names to ips or macs
<arc_> irc://irc.memphisnet.org/quebecwarez
<co_luchu^_^> hy
<dimeo> netsplit?
<cyberyak> no, they just don't like me.
<Asc> yeah
<mauteri1> anyone using enlightenment?
<evanmarkert> quick question, if i want rhythmbox to play my music stored on a windows partition without bringing the music to my linux partition, is this possible?
<cyberyak> does the alternate cd allow me to choose packages or is that only the server cd
<hurrrricane> haha, the only people talking are those with questions...
<Flannel> cyberyak: the server CD only allowsyou to choose between LAMP and nonLAMP,
<Flannel> or, at least, last time I checked
<hurrrricane> oh my. flannel is here. woots.
<dimeo> yea thanks hurricane.. you ruined that nicely
<hurrrricane> :P
<hurrrricane> <3
<Flannel> cyberyak: AlternateCD allows you to install a minimal, GUI-less installation, which you can then add stuff to.
<dimeo> it's nice when the ER room slows down for a few minues
<cyberyak> ok, that's what I need.
<hurrrricane> will rhythmbox read itunes music from a windows partition w/o bringing it to the linux partition?
<dimeo> we can only handle the blood spurts for so long
<hurrrricane> i won't want the music cluttering my linux partition. if i can just play from that storage partition from windows, it'd be great.
<Flannel> hurrrricane: sure.  Once mounted, the NTFS drive is just another directory/location/etc
<hurrrricane> awesome.
<hurrrricane> so it's not bringing it over when it's grabbing the library to play the music.
<hurrrricane> ?*
<Flannel> hurrrricane: right, its just reading it, like any other file
<dimeo> hurricane: you got a fat32 partion for storing mp3?
<hurrrricane> ntfs dimeo
<hurrrricane> (easy on me. i just installed a few hours ago. :P)
<hurrrricane> brand new.
<hurrrricane> and scared. :P
<dimeo> make a fat32 partition that u can access from windows and linux
<Flannel> hurrrricane: Since once it's mounted, linux stuff doesn't have any idea of knowing which partitions anything is on.
<hurrrricane> yeah. as long as it's not taking up space on both partitions i don't care.
<Flannel> hurrrricane: well, except it'll be marked read-only.  That'll be the only 'indication' (even though theres plenty of other reasons for stuff to be r-o)
<hurrrricane> and doesn't fat32 have a size limitation?
<Flannel> hurrrricane: 4GB files, yeah.
<Flannel> hurrrricane: if you're just reading, tere's no reason to not use NTFS.
<hanasaki> where are the instructions for installing hte 3d and transparency stuff in feisty?
<hurrrricane> yeah. my music is larger than 4GB
<Flannel> hanasaki: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-effects, probably a mixture of the two.
<frigmang> I have a question. Should I do a clean install of windows then partition my hdd b4 installing linux
<dimeo> just dont' try to write to ntfs from linux
<zyth> hurrrricane, no, one file can't be bigger than 4gb on Fat32
<Flannel> frigmang: it doesn't matter really.
<hurrrricane> ah. gotcha.
<frigmang> k
<mikeo1> anyone here boot a windows partition in vmware player?
<hurrrricane> frigmang: you don't have to. i didn't do it and i installed today.
<frigmang> c00l
<hurrrricane> holy crap i helped someone.
<co_luchu^_^> iwant to fucking sex
<frigmang> hehe
<frigmang> omg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> !language | co_luchu^_^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> co_luchu^_^: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hurrrricane> WTB: girlfriend
<mikeo1> anyone here boot a windows partition in vmware player?
<frogzoo> !language | frigmang
<ubotu> frigmang: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frigmang> well I didnt partition my hd so thats how come I was wondering
<frigmang> frogzoo my lang?
<frigmang> I didnt say anything bad did I?
<frigmang> is omg bad?
<frigmang> lol
<dimeo> hurrrricane: i if you have a fresh ubuntu install today and you're on irc chatting about it already... you've done pretty good today!
<hurrrricane> hahaha.
<hurrrricane> you could say that.
<dimeo> first time ubuntu user?
<dabaR> he just did
<hurrrricane> actually. since i've installed i haven't had to go back to windows.
<hurrrricane> first time linux.
<meLon> Hey buddies
<hurrrricane> about 2-3 hours ago.
<dimeo> congrats
<hurrrricane> lol
<Brady_M> Whhoa! YOu gotta see this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qiMCKR3jW0
<hurrrricane> but, haven't had tooo many problems i couldn't figure out.
<meLon> anybody want to help me get 3d acceleration on my Radeon 200M
<dimeo> welcome to the rest of your life
<Indref> Random Announcement: OpenBox Is awesome!
<hurrrricane> i LOVE it.
<dimeo> ubuntu change *everything* for me
<hurrrricane> don't doubt it.
<Brady_M> This is a message from PC mag! Suggesting Ubuntu! WHOA!
<hurrrricane> im already in love with it.
<hurrrricane> and i can assume you're an ER doc?
<dimeo> a happy user for a year or two
<dimeo> no.. more like a ward trainee
<hurrrricane> hmm...
<mike_> anyone know how to install easyubuntu i feisty? it was looking for a "packagelist-feisty.xml"
<hurrrricane> curious because i'm pre-med (3rd year) and interested in emergency med.
<dimeo> cool
<Mixx> is there a command or some way to use diff to compare multiple files at the same time?
<maddash> ugh openbox
<Flannel> Mixx: diff does compares multiple files
<Flannel> mike_: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, #easyubuntu for easyubuntu support
<Mixx> it seems to compare the existance of files when supplied with directories
<Mixx> rather than the contents
<dimeo> hurricane: u on a desktop or laptop?
<frogzoo> Mixx: diff -R ?
<Mixx> yeah
<hurrrricane> desktop.
<hurrrricane> why?
<dimeo> curious..
<hurrrricane> :)
<hurrrricane> no macbook yet. :P
<mike_> thanx Flannel
<hurrrricane> too poor.
<Mixx> unless i guess that all the files were equivalent and it was just complaining about the existance of directories in one place and not the other..  i'll look at it again
<dimeo> notebooks are cheaper all the time
<hurrrricane> i've missed my speakers, my comp has been down for a week due to vid card issues, and hearing the subwoofer again for the first time with howard shore....
<dimeo> 500 even
<hurrrricane> brilliant.
<zeembo> hi all, i'm having trouble installing kernel 2.6.19.2
<hurrrricane> eh... if i get a laptop, it won't be anything but a mac.
<zeembo> i extracted all the packages
<dimeo> rite now Im on a dell xps notebook
<dimeo> blows the pants off a macbook
<hurrrricane> :P
<dimeo> with ubuntu
<hurrrricane> my pc runs off a workstation vid card.
<Flannel> guys, take the chatting to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<maddash> mac notebooks run hot
<zeembo> and the steps i'm following online say to " sudo dpkd -i [FILE] .deb"
<zeembo> but i can't find any .deb files
<Brady_M> Flannel: you got it np
<zeembo> in my /usr/src/ directory
<Flannel> !kernel | zeembo
<ubotu> zeembo: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<zeembo> i'm trying to compile a new kernel because i want to try try out beryl on my mx 4000
<maddash> what does beryl have to do with the kernel?
<zeembo> i need the newest kernel if i use the nvidia drivers correct?
<FirstStrike> uhh..no
<zeembo> FirstStrike: so i can just install the nvidia drivers and i should be fine?
<Flannel> !nvidia | zeembo
<ubotu> zeembo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maddash> Flannel's showing off his "goto-guy" skills.
<tickus_24> Anyone here have a ABIT IT7 Max2 board with sata drives runing ubuntu
<hurrrricane> :P
<frogzoo> !anyone | tickus_24
<ubotu> tickus_24: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maddash> !anyone|ticku
<ubotu> ticku: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> maddash: snap
<maddash> frogzoo: darn tab key.
<ice_cream> hi; lately i've been getting weird cpu spikes
<ice_cream> is there a way to put some processes on higher priority than others?
<tickus_24> Ubuntu refuses to install for me on a ABIT IT7 Max2 board with sata drives.
<dimeo> ok must catch zzzzzzzz
<dimeo> nite all
<hurrrricane> nite
<Indref> WTB Sword Of A Thousand Truths
<hurrrricane> lol
<nexous> Hi
<Indref> WTS Gold Bars
<tickus_24> Highpoint HP374 being detected during startup, but grub install fails on sata drives??
<n2diy_> what's the command to put Nautilus in web browser mode?
<nexous> In 6.10, I keep getting authentication error in Konsole/Terminal with the password I enter, But i know it's correct.
<kmitch87> n2diy_: nautilus doesn't do web browsing
<n2diy_> kmitch87: yes it does, I've done it on my production box, I just don't remember the ctrl+ combo to do it.
<kmitch87> n2diy_: crtl+L maybe?
<nexous> Anyone know why konsole would be giving me an authentication error?
<n2diy_> kmitch87: bingo, didn't work though, I have to set up DNS, but that was the test I was performing, tnxs.
<cameron_> anyone that can help me to debug my Wireless card problem?
<blankfaze> hey, how do i get permission to write to files that are "owned" by root?
<blankfaze> like /etc/apt/sources.list
<z0rg> sudo
<nexous> blankfaze: chmod the file.
<Flannel> blankfaze: open your editor with sudo (or gksudo for graphical editors)
<Flannel> blankfaze, nexous: NO.
<Flannel> do NOT chmod your file.  Edit it with sudo.
<nexous> Flannel: why not?
<n2diy_> blankfaze: gksudo gedit /path/file
<kmitch87> no problem:)
<z0rg> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> nexous: screwing around with permissions because it's inconvienient for you to sudo your editor is the best way to screw up your system
<gerald> how do i setup split screen
<gerald> dual monitor
<Flannel> !dualhead | gerald
<nexous> oh, sorry blankfaze.
<ubotu> gerald: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<n2diy_> ! twinview | gerald
<ubotu> gerald: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<cameron_> can someone help me to debug my wireless card connection please
<nexous> Flannel, have any idea of why Konsole won't accept the password I give it for 'su'
<Flannel> nexous: su? use sudo.
<blankfaze> i don't get it, why can't i just edit that file without doing all that? :-)
<Flannel> nexous: su is for root, you probably don't have a root password, as ubuntu doesn't use one.
<nexous> but on 6.06 i did it all the time and it worked.
<Flannel> blankfaze: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> nexous: no you didn't.  You probably used sudo.
<blankfaze> oh i did it
<blankfaze> i just don't get why i have to do that
<cameron_> can someone tell me where to go to get help on my wireless card connection that just wont connect
<n2diy_> blankfaze: so you don't turn your Ubuntu box into a windows clone.
<nexous> i typed 'su' then entered my password.
<blankfaze> lolz
<blankfaze> i guess so
<scrollzer> part
<Flannel> blankfaze: Because system files are set so normal people can't edit them.  It's more secure that way (so.. say, some random person can't go through and edit/delete them)
<cameron_> hello world
<blankfaze> but if i know what i want to do, it seems like i ought to be able to bypass that
<blankfaze> yeah, that makes sense
<blankfaze> used to the screwy world of windows i guess :-)
<Flannel> blankfaze: You use sudo to, for that command, give you those permissions.
<gerald> well right now, both my monitors are identical, is there an easy way to make them split?
<n2diy_> blankfaze: :) yep, linux has rules, play by them, and your and your box will live long and prosper.
<cyberyak> gerald, what video card?
<cyberyak> cards
<Flannel> blankfaze: right now it seems like you're using it a lot, However once you'vegot your system all setup, You'll use it very rarely.
<gerald> ati
<blankfaze> cool.  i am happy i finally got ubuntu working.
<gerald> i have a laptop
<blankfaze> it took a while
<nexous> Flannel: I have to be root, (13 Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?'
<cyberyak> gerald, what kind of laptop
<gerald> presario
<gerald> something
<gerald> amd
<dano_c> gerald: you'll have to modify xorg.conf
<gerald> 64 bit
<Flannel> nexous: No.  You can use sudo.  That root message is the deafult one for the app.
<gerald> damn it
<cyberyak> gerald, it may not be bad
<dano_c> it's not that bad
<nexous> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> nexous: oh, Even with sudo, you're getting that error?
<n2diy_> blankfaze: :) welcome to the learning curve. :)
<nexous> yes
<dano_c> i've done it for the first time yesterday
<Flannel> nexous: you need to close your other package managers, update-manager, etc.
<cameron_> can someone volenter to help me debug my Wireless card?
<Flannel> nexous: only one program can be adding/removing/etc programs at a time
<nexous> alright, right now it's downloading like 100+ updates
<blankfaze> whoa
<blankfaze> compiz is neat
<cameron_> can anyone here me?
<dano_c> gerald: hang on, i'll get my laptop and we'll talk, ok?
<Flannel> nexous: right, you'll just have to wait for it to be done before you can add more stuff
<nexous> okay. Thanks
<cameron_> nexous can you please help me?
<gerald> thanks dano
* bytecolor runs one pci, one agp & nvidia/opengl works well
<nexous> cameron_ : I am not much of help.
<cyberyak> gerald, PM
<Flannel> !wifi | cameron_
<ubotu> cameron_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gerald> accept?
<cyberyak> did you see another window open?
<cameron_> where would you recommend I go, I have tried all of the WIKIS and FAQs and Formums but I cant get the thing working, I, it says that it is supported by ndiswrapper, but I cannot get it working
<n2diy> anybody know when update does it's thing? I'm limited to 8 hours online, per session, and would like update to have as much of that as possible.
<Flannel> cyberyak, gerald, queries are only allowed by registered users on freenode
<cyberyak> gerald, yes.
<gerald> eerr, how do i register on freenode
<cyberyak> ahh.
<cyberyak> is there a nickserv on freenode?
<Flannel> might be easiser to just make your own channel, but
<n2diy> ! register | gerald
<ubotu> gerald: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Flannel> yeah.  /msg nickserv help register
<pk_volt> try pm me again
<pk_volt> i might have this nick registered
<n2diy> ! register | pk_volt
<ubotu> pk_volt: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cameron_> thanks
<cinnix> can someone help me with this error?
<cinnix> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<n2diy> cinnix: did you install build-essentials?
<cinnix> hmmm true
<cinnix> 2 seconds
<pk_volt> how do i register :(
<n2diy> ! register | pk_volt
<ubotu> pk_volt: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<cyberyak> anyway, pk_volt you need to know which ATI chipset you are using.
<pk_volt> ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200M (RS480)
<pk_volt> that's what it shows in my xorg.conf
<cyberyak> that doesn't mean much
<pk_volt> well in my xorg.conf
<cyberyak> lspci
<NoEvidenZ> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pk_volt> there's a part where it says monitor aticonfig Monitor 0
<cyberyak> should have a radeon listed
<cyberyak> at prompt, type lspci
<pk_volt> it says unknown device
<cinnix> n2diy: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials"
<pk_volt> ati
<cinnix> The following packages have been kept back: python-soappy
<pk_volt> i'm in desktop righ tnow
<pk_volt> might i add
<cyberyak> lspci |grep VGA
<n2diy> cinnix: where did you look, locally, or online?
<killux_> killux@killux-laptop:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --dtop=horizontal --screen-layout=right
<killux_> Found fglrx primary device section
<killux_> Found fglrx secondary device section
<cyberyak> should have a line about which ATI it is
<killux_> Nothing to do, terminating.
<killux_> what is wrong!?!?!?!
<pk_volt> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5955
<cyberyak> oof
<cyberyak> what presario model is it?
<n2diy> cinnix: where did you look, locally, or online?
<cinnix> n2diy: im relatively new to linux, i just done a reinstall of edgy with alt cd
<cinnix> n2diy: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<n2diy> cinnix: hmmm, how about apt-get install build-essentials?
<cinnix> n2diy: heh, yea turns out i got it
<pk_volt> k, i registered
<cinnix> n2diy: im trying to compile alltray, its saying there are no makefile where im looking at it right now
<n2diy> cinnix: build-essentials isn't in the default repos, you need to enable the alternate ones, do you have X running?
<cinnix> n2diy: yea i just fixed build essential, its present and installed
<gilad_g> Hello, can someone please help me setting up evolution to connect to an exchange server via OWA?
<pk_volt> can someone help me get split screen to work on my ati xpress video card?
<dcomsa> pk_volt: hi, dano_c here
<dcomsa> how can we talk in private
<n2diy> cinnix: ok, try building again, and see if you get a make file?
<gilad_g> i'm getting this error: "Could not configure Exchange account because an unknown error occurred. Check the URL, username, and password, and try again."
<cyberyak> ack
<cyberyak> we lost him.
<n2diy> ! owa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberyak> and I know his answer
<gerald> bleh
<gerald> i fiddled around with aticonfig
<cyberyak> gerald, you're back
<dcomsa> well, he's back
<dcomsa> \:)
<gerald> now i just have a brown screen on my 2nd monitor
<gerald> close though
<gilad_g> OWA = outlook web access
<cinnix> n2diy: nope, same again. this is weird
<dcomsa> add RightOf
<cyberyak> gerald, you want the fglrx driver
<dcomsa> and the screen id
<dcomsa> in xorg.conf
<gerald> what do i do to get that
<cyberyak> can you sudo apt-get fglrx
<n2diy> cinnix: I've only compiled twice, and it wasn't your s/w, so I'm at a loss, if autoconf and automake don't give you a make file, I can't help.
<cyberyak> I don't recall where I got those drivers.
<kyle_> Hiya peoples!
<cinnix> n2diy: no worries. thanks for your time anyhow
<gerald> which one do i install
<kyle_> I got a quick question.
<n2diy> cinnix: nada, gl.
<gerald> fglrx-control ?
<kyle_> How do you set a theme for your desktop on the Emeral Themer?
<kyle_> Emerald*
<cyberyak> gerald, there were several.  you want the driver
<dcomsa> gerald: xorg-driver-fglrx
<gerald> can u tell me which one to select from the apt-cache list?
<kyle_> Hmmmmm.....
<cyberyak> yep, but I think that will install a few other packages
<n2diy> anybody know when update does it's thing? I'm limited to 8 hours online, per session, and would like update to have as much of that as possible.
<gerald> xorg-driver-fglrx?
<cyberyak> yes
<dcomsa> yes
<gerald> it's already installed
<kyle_> I'll be back.
<kyle_> sudo apt-get update
<dcomsa> yeh gera;d, take a look at ubuntuguide
<dcomsa> it will tell you exactly how to enable the driver
<kyle_> Anyone know how to apply a theme with the Emerald Themer?
<RYUTAZ3> ..
<RYUTAZ3> ..
<cyberyak> lost gerald again
<kyle_> Yep.
<kyle_> Sure did.
<n2diy> anybody know when cron does it's daily jobs?
<kyle_> RYUTAZ is having connection troubles.
<kyle_> CRON killed my system.
<cyberyak> he just need to replace the ati sections of xorg.conf with fglrx
<cyberyak> and it should work.
<kyle_> Are you talking about a 3d Desktop switcher?
<cyberyak> add the twin head
<RYUTAZ3> sorry
<kyle_> I see....
<kyle_> Well...
<kyle_> off to find help.
<dcomsa> cyberyak: i have done the same thing yesterday, and i had to add a second screen
<dcomsa> cyberyak: alltough, i do have an intel video card
<kyle_> Me too!
<kyle_> 915/GML
<dcomsa> yup :)
<cyberyak> yes
<kyle_> I have that one.
<ir1> is there anybody out there?
<kyle_> Is it possible to install a 3d desktop swithcer on my computer?
<kyle_> switcher*
<dcomsa> like bery?
<cyberyak> I copied an xorg.conf file for a dual monitor setup and then modified it.
<kyle_> Yeah!
<dcomsa> yeah
<kyle_> But, I cannot get it to work.
<cyberyak> the problem with ATI is you have to figure out which driver is which.
<unperson> I'm interested in trying out some eye candy for my desktop.  I know there are supposedly some cool things on the desktop using hardware graphics acceleration these days.  What would be a good (and easy) thing for me to check out on my system running Edgy?
<dcomsa> kyle_:  laptop?
<jsizzle> greets, my amarok is skipping anyone know some things I can try to get it to play smoothly?
<ir1> how do i format a SD card in ubuntu?
<kyle_> Yes, Dcomsa.
<dcomsa> hmm
<kyle_> Reinstall, Jsissle.
<kyle_> I guess...
<dcomsa> beryl did work on mine
<kyle_> Hmm
<kyle_> Could you send me your xorg.conf file?
<kyle_> So I could just take a peek at it?
<jsizzle> kyle_: just installed it first time a few min ago, skipping right away
<kyle_> Wurd...
<dcomsa> yeah sure, but it's configured for two screens
<kyle_> How much music do you have on there? *Jsizzle.
<kyle_> That's fine.
<kyle_> kyle.kruchok@gmail.com
<kyle_> Send it to that one.
<dcomsa> k
<kyle_> Thanks.
<kyle_> Are you using the intel Driver?
<cyberyak> aight. I'm out.
<kyle_> Because I cannot get mine to work worth beans.
<dcomsa> no, the default driver i810
<gilad_g> anyone had any luck connecting evolution to an exchange server?
<kyle_> How do you do it?!
<ir1> how do i format a SD card in Ubuntu?
<kyle_> Umm
<kyle_> Right click on it, what are the options?
<kyle_> Oh..
<n2diy> kyle_: why are we only seeing your side of the conversation?
<kyle_> Uh...
<kyle_> What?
<kyle_> Why are you only seeing my side of it?!
<kyle_> I haven't a clue.
<jsizzle> kyle_: not very much, maybe 20 songs
<kyle_> Ummm....
<n2diy> kyle_: yes, it looks like your talking to your self?
<kyle_> Does it play a CD alright?
<unperson> irl:  There are probably a couple of ways.
<Christoffer> Does anyone know if I loose my databases if I reinstall mysql-server?
<kyle_> Well, my color is grey...
<kyle_> Yes, you will.
<kyle_> If you don't save em.
<jsizzle> kyle_: I'm running a p3/650 w512mb ram, could that be the prob?
<n2diy> kyle_: or maybe something is afu here?
<unperson> irl: Unfortunately, I haven't done any of them too recently.
<kyle_> That shouldn't be the problem.
<kyle_> How many prog's are you running?
<kyle_> Try to keep the processes to a minimum.
<Christoffer> kyle_, hmm can I back them up somehow?
<kyle_> Hmmm.
<kyle_> Just save them to a CD or something.
<kyle_> Or copy and paste them to a CD.
<unperson> ir1, If you know what device it is, you should be able to format it using the mkfs command.
<Falcongrinder> hello, Im wondering if anyone has had problems with "qdvdauthor" thanscoding?
<Christoffer> like cp -R /var/lib/mysql/ /var/lib/mysqlbackup/ ?
<dcomsa> Christoffer: mysqldump should do the back-up
<Christoffer> hmm, then what? :o
<kyle_> Do you have a GUI installed?
<unperson> ir1, It'll also be good if you know what sort of file system the device you plan to use the card in will be expecting.
<ir1> unperson: Thanks. i will give it a go now...!
<dcomsa> then go ahead and reinstall the server
<Christoffer> root@infernoonline-web:/var/www/stats# mysqldump --all-databases
<Christoffer> mysqldump: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (111) when trying to connect
<Christoffer>  No kyle_
<kyle_> Ahh.
<unperson> ir1, You can look at the man page for mkfs for more information.
<jsizzle> hrmm.. skips even just with 1 terminal and amarok open
<dcomsa> ohh
<kyle_> If you install a GUI, it's much easier. |)
<dcomsa> you'll have to modify the settings of the server
<unperson> ir1, For example, I had an mp3 player that used SD card and wanted them formatted as FAT16.
<Christoffer> how?
<dcomsa> or the server isn't started yet
<Christoffer> I cant access phpmyadmin, gaves me the same error as above.
<Christoffer> thats why I want to reinstall
<dcomsa> aha
<kyle_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dcomsa> you don't need to reinstall
<ice_cream> someone mentioned processes and skipping... i have a similar problem
<kyle_> Which would be, Ice cream?
<dcomsa> Christoffer: hold on for a sec, ok
<Christoffer> kyle_, no thanks :)
<kyle_> His music was skipping.
<ice_cream> kyle_, it seems to occur w/ internet-intensive progs
<kyle_> Aww, Christopher, you know you want to do it.
<kyle_> Christoffer*
<Christoffer> dcomsa, thanks  - im having major problems. Driving me nuts.
<kyle_> Hmmmm
<kyle_> What are your specs?
<kyle_> Ice cream*
<ice_cream> if i have a lot of bandwidth transfer, if i'm watching a movie the movie may skip
<bincast> http://www.degredo.net
<unperson> ir1, In that case, I could use the command 'mkfs -t vfat -F 16 /dev/blah'
<kyle_> Well, there you go.
<SoundGuy29> can someone help me configggue my apache so that i'll get SSL on the 443 port and regular HTTP on port 80 ?
<ice_cream> kyle_, laptop; dell d610, 1 gb ram, pentium-m 2.0
<kyle_> That's the issue. Your bandwidth is only so big.
<kyle_> DSL?
<SoundGuy29> it doesn't like <VirtualHost *:443>
<jsizzle> rhythmbox works fine, I've just heard amarok is cool and I'm trying out KDE so I figured I should try amarok, but I can't get it to play w/out skipping, any other music player doesn't. can't figure why amarok does
<dcomsa> Christoffer: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<Christoffer> Didnt get anything dcomsa
<dcomsa> just to check if mysql is running
<kyle_> Amarok works well on gnome
<dcomsa> huh?
<Christoffer> nothing happened
<gerald> how do i restart my xserver
<kyle_> startx
<Christoffer> root@infernoonline-web:/var/www/stats# /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Christoffer> root@infernoonline-web:/var/www/stats#
<ice_cream> kyle_, well no, it's a college cable connection
<dcomsa> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<kyle_> Ahh...
<dcomsa> no no
<dcomsa> sudo
<kyle_> Well, maybe...
<jsizzle> gerald: logout of gnome/whatever then ctrl+alt+backspace
<hagabaka> do apt-get and aptitude use differernt databases to keep track of whch packages are automatically installed?
<Christoffer> k
<ice_cream> kyle_, but i even tried putting mplayer to priority -20
<gerald> is there like a command you can type in?
<Christoffer> same thing, nothing happened
<rpc> hagabaka not really
<ice_cream> to no avail
<dcomsa> ohh
<dcomsa> not start, status
<rpc> hagabaka but use aptitude - it's easier
<kyle_> Hmm..
<jsizzle> gerald: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Christoffer> yes I know, and nothing happened
<kyle_> I honestly don't know. I am a windows guy, natively, and am trying to get into Linux.
<hagabaka> why do they list differernt set of packages that are automatically installed for me?
<Christoffer> I showed you what happened if I started it too, nothing.
<kyle_> I need all the help I can get.
<ice_cream> heh, sure
<dcomsa> ok then
<Christoffer> dcomsa, please join a channel and talk there with me? cant keep up with what you are writing to me in here
<rpc> hagabaka because aptitude takes care about needed packages automatically
<SoundGuy29> Hello. my apache doesn't like <VirtualHost *:443> can someone help me configure my apache so that i'll get SSL on the 443 port and regular HTTP on port 80 ?
<hagabaka> what?
<dcomsa> tell me the channel
<n2diy> hagabaka: the are dependicies, your package won't run without them.
<Christoffer> dcomsa #chris.mysql
<ice_cream> kyle_, irc: xchat; video: mplayer; gkrellm for monitoring..
<gerald> eerr, dualscreen works in the login screen
<gerald> but not in my desktop
<gerald> i just get a blank brown screen
<kyle_> Wurd.
<gerald> i can't move my mouse curser in there
<hagabaka> aptitude thought a lot of programs i installed manually through atp-get were automatically installed
<ice_cream> you'll find a few other useful progs down the road
<kyle_> Kill something.
<kyle_> Anything.
<kyle_> I think you are overloading your CPU.
<kyle_> 650 you say?!
<unperson> Is there any way to change the screen with the progress bar that comes up on boot?  I'd much prefer to actually have some idea of what the system is doing.
<ice_cream> sry, 650?
<jsizzle> kyle_: I'm the 650mhz he's got a 2ghz
<n2diy> ! splash | unperson
<ubotu> unperson: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<kyle_> I am aware of this. Jsizzle.
<kyle_> I was talking about you.
<ice_cream> oh, my most recent comments were just throwing in some useful progs
<kyle_> Ice cream is later.
<kyle_> Dinner now.
<kyle_> ;)
<ice_cream> hai
* kyle_ says hello
* ice_cream echoes "hello"
* kyle_ damn. It's empty in here.
<rwc> Help: Ubuntu is unable to boot after manually installing the install.exe files... it says "can't aceess tty"
<rwc> any help is appreciated
<ice_cream> btw, kyle, you'll learn linux the hard but best (imo) way w/ fluxbox ;)
<tonyyarusso> rwc: Um, install.exe?
<meLon> Hey buddies
<kyle_> Ooh..
<kyle_> FluxBox
<meLon> I just installed ubuntu 610
<rwc> tonyyarusso, the new windows installer
<kyle_> Sounds lovely.
<meLon> and followed these directions: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<kyle_> 610 doesn't work with my wifi
<meLon> when i rebooted for the first time, it shows the ubuntu load screen
<meLon> and then goes to a black screen
<tonyyarusso> rwc: Oi...  I don't trust that thing at all, nor know how to deal with it.
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<ice_cream> fluxbox >> kde, gnome, even xfce imo, but it is minimalistic
<meLon> would anybdoy mind helpin gme?
<ir1> unperson: mkfs.vfat: unable to open /media/usbdisk :'(
* kyle_ yawns
<Akuma_> what are the rules for parser scripts to work with shebangs? i thought they had to accept the source file as the first arg, but it doesnt seem to be the case .. ?
<rwc> tonyyarusso, thanks anyway... I have a laptop with no cd drive and broken windows installation, and am trying to get ubuntu on it, but I'm having little luck :(
<jsizzle> irl: you have to specify the /dev entry not the mountpoint
<gerald> anyone know how to get dual screen to work, i got it to work in login screen, but not in desktop
<jsizzle> irl: so it would be something like /dev/sda
<ir1> jsizzle: how do i find that?
<rwc> gerald, what video card?
<tonyyarusso> rwc: ah :(
<unperson> ir1, First thing you probably want to do is make sure it's unmounted.  Then you need to specify the device that it's on, not the mount point.
<gerald> ati xpress 200m
<gerald> or something like that
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<unperson> ir1, While it's still mounted, type 'mount' at the command line.
<rwc> gerald, oh, don't know about ati, sorry
<unperson> ir1, You'll see a list of things that will tell you what devices are mounted where.
<rwc> gerald, but you probably have to change your xorg.conf file
<gerald> i use aticonfig to do it
<ir1> unperson: found it. will try now! Thanks
<unperson> ir1, One of those should be this drive with the mount point usbdisk.  There you can see what device it is.  Then unmount it and format it.
<unperson> ir1, You might be able to do all this through the Gnome desktop somehow too. I just don't know.
<ir1> how do i unmount (command)?
<unperson> ir1, 'sudo umount /media/usbdisk'
<ir1> thanka
<unperson> ir1, Or you can right-click on it in Gnome and tell it to eject, I think.
<jsizzle> kyle_: I checked top while running amarok, I think your right it must just be too cpu intensive for this old boxen
<n2diy> anybody know when update does it's thing? I'm limited to 8 hours online, per session, and would like update to have as much of that as possible.
<jsizzle> :(*
<jsizzle> n2diy: in terminal type "sudo apt-get update" without quotes it will check for updates, and if there are any the little notifier deal will pop up
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<tecywiz121> so, i figured out a bit of my problem... Root can't access my /home directory, any idea how to fix that?
<ir1> think it worked. just chackin'!
<ice_cream> rwc, did you attempt some tricks w/ usb drive?
<n2diy> jsizzle: I have updates pending, but have selected to only d/l the security updates, so I wondering when that is scheduled to happen.
<ice_cream> rwc, perhaps some bootable linux on flash..
<^BeLLo^> hi i have the unbuntu and i dont know were to get the codecs
<unperson> ir1, Cool.
<unperson> ir1, Like I said, I haven't messed with it in a while, so I hope I remember things correctly.
<jsizzle> ^BeLLo^: read the howto at http://www.ubuntuguide.org enable extra repos and install package w32codecs
<ir1> unperson: just 1 more question. how do i re mount it?
<kyle_> Yeah. Sorry bout that Sizzle
<unperson> ir1, Well, one way would probably just to be to unplug it and then plug it back in.
<ice_cream> isnt there also easyubuntu for codecs?
<tecywiz121> anyone?  I though root could access any directory
<SoundGuy29> my apache doesn't like <VirtualHost *:443> can someone help me configure my apache so that i'll get SSL on the 443 port and regular HTTP on port 80 ?
<n2diy> tecywiz121: he can.
<unperson> ir1, But if you wanted to do it manually, you'd type 'sudo mount /dev/blah /mnt/usbdisk'  assuming that usbdisk directory exists.
<ice_cream> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/index.html
<earthmeLon> < Needs help with fglrx installation on a Radeon 200M. Pm's would be appreciated ^__^
<arrenlex> !pm | earthmeLon
<tecywiz121> n2diy, not on my system :(  root can't even chmod/chown/chgrp my home dir
<ubotu> earthmeLon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: What problems are you having?
<earthmeLon> my bad arrenlex
<ice_cream> some people prefer to install codecs with easyubuntu, found in the above link^^
<earthmeLon> Well
<earthmeLon> I am using this tut
<earthmeLon> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<earthmeLon> because that's what was suggested
<n2diy> tecywiz121: what command(s) are you using to try that?
<earthmeLon> every time i get to the reboot part
<earthmeLon> when i restart my computer
<arrenlex> !enter | earthmeLon
<ubotu> earthmeLon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<earthmeLon> it shows the ubuntu load screen
<earthmeLon> >_< sorry
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<tecywiz121> n2diy, sudo chown root /home  doesn't work
<ice_cream> ah, the irony... my heart is with gentoo
<ir1> unperson: mount: mount point /media/usbdisk does not exist
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, I am having problems with fglrx. WHen i reboot my computer after the ubuntu load screen, It goes to a black screen and just hangs there
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: what's the error message say
<black_13_> how are the ubuntu install cds made?
<n2diy> tecywiz121: so who own /home?
<unperson> ir1, Right, so in that case you must create the mount point first with the command 'sudo mkdir /media/usbdisk'.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: That doesn't sound good. How are you on IRC right now?
<n2diy> *own/owns
<earthmeLon> My windows compy >_<
<tecywiz121> jsizzle, chown: cannot access `/home': Permission denied
<tecywiz121> n2diy, my user
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Okay, good; what happens if you boot ubuntu in single-user mode to get to the command line, and then run the "startx" command?
<tecywiz121> it might help to say it is a folder that is mounted to a FUSE filesystem
<rwc> Can anyone suggest a way of installing Ubuntu on a windows laptop with no CDROM?
<tecywiz121> rwc, usb pen?
<earthmeLon> let me try.
<ice_cream> rwc, usb?
<ir1> unperson:  that worked but i must have a dodgy sd card. still got photos on it that i just can't delete. thanks for your hepl m8.
<n2diy> tecywiz121: how did he end up with it, on my box root owns it.
<earthmeLon> arrenlex: The same things happens. My screen becomes black
<unperson> ir1, Hmm...very odd.  But mkfs didn't give you an error?
<rwc> ice_cream, tecywiz121 from what I have red, this laptop doesnt support booting from USB...
<arrenlex> rwc: You could also try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe (warning, beta software; note this is a web page and not an executable)
<tecywiz121> n2diy, the only way for me to be able to gain access was to amke me own it
<ir1> unperson:  no erroe @ all.
<rwc> can I make grub boot from USB though?
<ice_cream> that's usually a bios thing
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: And it freezes at that point?
<rwc> arrenlex, I tried that, but when rebooting, ubuntu gives errors
<ice_cream> 'from what i have read'... er.. did you actually go into bios to see if it's possible?
<unperson> ir1, SD cards usually have a little switch on them that enables write-protection.
<n2diy> tecywiz121: can you pastepin the output of "ls -al /home"
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: paste results of this command (without quotes) "ls -l / | grep home"
<tecywiz121> rwc, possibly grub, I am not sure.  Maybe a linux-on-a -floppy
<unperson> ir1, Are you sure that's not set?
<ir1> unperson:  chacked that.
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, i dont know if it's 'frozen' but yes, it stays like this with no graphics indefinitely
<arrenlex> rwc: Then you could install from a USB stick. Or a floppy drive if you have one lying around.
<unperson> ir1, Ah.  I don't know then.  That's very odd.
<rwc> ice_cream, I will have another look
<Rly> hey
<ir1> unperson:  my spelling needs work on today
<unperson> ir1, But I'm not much of an expert in such things.
<tecywiz121> n2diy, jsizzle, as what user
<Ilovemypuppy> may I please have a website that will give me a lesson in working with mysql? Im trying to set up a forum site and I'm assuming thats one use of the LAMP server installation.
<rwc> tecywiz121, no floppy drive
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: what happens if you press alt+sysrq+k?
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, i've tried with the ati drivers and the ones on ubuntu. They both give me this problem
<n2diy> tecywiz121: shouldn't matter, it is on a list command.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: note sysrq is the print screen key
<n2diy> *on/only
<morphius_> in iptables: is it possible to forward a port to all addresses on a subnet (rather than select an ip address at random as is done with the -to-destination start-range end-range switch)?
<Rly> how do I migrate my mozilla products profiles from windows to ubuntu?
<ir1> unperson: thanks 4 your help though. i do appreciated it, and learned from it.
<morphius_> llovemypuppy: try www.w3schools.com
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: just as normal user, actually doesn't matter should look the same no matter what
<ice_cream> unperson, did you tell him about /etc/fstab ?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<tecywiz121> jsizzle, n2diy, root can't even do it
<earthmeLon> Nothing happens arrenlex, but this is a laptop, so I have to press alt+fn+prntsc+alt (if that matters)
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: what's the error from "ls -l / | grep home"
<morphius_> PsyBan: is it in the apt repos?
<n2diy> tecywiz121: can you do it?
<unperson> ice_cream, No, I didn't mention it.
<morphius_> PsyBan: are you sury you have all the repos enabled?
<PsyBan-> morphius_, atleas it didnt see it
<ice_cream> ah, i guess he'll get to it in time
<PsyBan-> no im not sure
<tecywiz121> jsizzle, n2diy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3927/  for ls -al /home
<unperson> ice_cream, I'm not 100% certain what you're thinking I should mention, though, so have at it.  :-)
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Hmmmmmmm. Does the print screen key have "sysrq" written on it anywhere?
<dcomsa> PsyBan-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1826
<ice_cream> unperson, oh, it's just for auto-mounting
<klypso> hey, the current account i'm using, klypso, I've lost the password to
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: that's not the command I told you to do
<klypso> can I change or recover the last one?
<tecywiz121> jsizzle, sorry, two people at once
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: ls -l / | grep home
<unperson> ir1, No problem.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Fine, whatever. Hard reboot and boot back into single user mode.
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, the button NEXT to prtsc is sysrq and I tried what you mentioned, but nothing happened
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Fine, whatever. Hard reboot and boot back into single user mode.
<jsizzle> tecywiz121: if your using BitchX for irc you can just do without quotes "/exec ls -l / | grep home"
<earthmeLon> kk :] 
<Philldoe_> <stupid question(Linux n00b)> How do you change the res on an ATI card above 800x600 in ubuntu?</stuid question> :P
<arrenlex> !fixres | Philldoe_
<ubotu> Philldoe_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tecywiz121> jsizzle, chatzilla :P (firefox plugin)
<theshadow> Anyone use the ati drivers? I'm getting an error when I type in aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024 I get screen0 does not exist. Could anyone lend me a hand?
<Philldoe_> ty :)
<black_13_> is there a boot cd based ubuntu
<Rly> how do I migrate my mozilla products profiles from windows to ubuntu?
<tecywiz121> jsizzle, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3929/
<n2diy> tecywiz121: what if you try to chown it with out sudo?
<morphius_> black_13: the installer is a live cd
<dcomsa> black_13_: yeah, the desktop cd
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, the computer is booted
<dcomsa> download it from ubuntu.com
<black_13_> dcomsa, small if possible
<Kud|> Anyone have any idea why I get these errors when I try to run the "make" command to install a program? http://pastebin.ca/338228
<ice_cream> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SoundGuy29> can someone help me  ??? my apache doesn't like <VirtualHost *:443> i need help configure my apache so that i'll get SSL on the 443 port and regular HTTP on port 80 ?
<tecywiz121> n2diy, I can only change the owner as root when it is unmounted.  currently it has a ounted fuse filesystem on it
<ice_cream> oh, they did do a piece eo nit
<ice_cream> on it*
<black_13_> dcomsa, sorry i mean smallER
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Okay. Log in. Does the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log exist? (run the command "file /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and it should say ASCII english text.
<arrenlex> )
<morphius_> ubotu: at command prompt type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dcomsa> black_13_: i don't know how small is the xface version(xubuntu), it i assume is smaller that the gnome (ubuntu)
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<n2diy> tecywiz121: ahh, your playing with fuse. Everything looks ok in your pastebin, not sure what is going on. Did you create a user named root?
<Quarupt> ANyone use virtualbo yet?
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, yes'ir
<morphius_> ubotu: it appears you do not have all the tools needed to compile on your system. That should resolve it.
<black_13_> dcomsa, sounds interesting where would i find it?
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Okay. Launch the text mode browser like this:  "w3m http://konstant.ls.la/upload"
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, it says a bunch of dir's dont exist
<klypso> Can I remove my old password for this IRC account?
<earthmeLon> okay
<Kud|> Anyone have any idea why I get these errors when I try to run the "make" command to install a program? http://pastebin.ca/338228
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Use the arrow keys to move the white cursor over any of the red lines that follow File ?:
<dcomsa> go on ubuntu.com and on the right you'll see xubuntu
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: When your cursor is over one of these lines, press enter.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: The bottom line should change to filename:.
<tecywiz121> well, I am out...  Thanks for your help
<klypso> apt-get install g++
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Type "var/log/Xorg.0.log" and press enter.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Then move the cursor again so it is over [Upload Files]  and press enter.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Tell me when you're done.
<klypso> Kud|: use symaptics or something to install the appropriate g++ package
<earthmeLon> arrenlex uploaded :] 
<jsizzle> tecy: looks like you never enabled root as a user perhaps, I did with sudo passwd and setting a passwd for root, by default root has no pass which effectively disables the account, ubuntu does this to force people to use sudo
<morphius_> klypso: that's a bot
<klypso> damn
<klypso> I feel stupid
<morphius_> klypso: I just did the same thing.
<klypso> ubotu and Kud|
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Kud|_> Anyone? :(
<pretty> xixi
<NoEviden1> I was just brushing my teeth. Went to put on my sock, and kneed the end of the toothbrush. It dug into the roof of my mouth and now it's bleeding. >.<
<klypso> ouch
<morphius_> that sounds really painful. Almost as painful as installing gentoo.
<NoEvidenZ> apt-get install bandaid
<PsyBan-> no im not sure
<NoEvidenZ> package not found! D=
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
* earthmeLon dances
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: You appear to be running 8.28,1, but the newest is 8.33.6. Have you tried the newer ones?
<n2diy> when does Dapper run it's daily cron jobs?
<earthmeLon> I really appreciate your help arrenlex
<black_13_> dcomsa, they all look pretty bi
<black_13_> g
<earthmeLon> Yes, arrenlex
<earthmeLon> I get the same problem
<earthmeLon> I dont mind trying though, if you want to help me do it through the command prompt
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Don't. There's nothing obvious in this log. Chances are I'm not going to be able to help you... if you don't get 3D acceleration or something, I can help you there, but if X doesn't start at all... that's a whole different area.
<dcomsa> black_13_: yes, i've seen that now too
<Kud|_> klypso, what is AND supposed to help me with? O_O
<earthmeLon> I have the .32. file on my ~/Desktop
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Where did you get these particular drivers? Also, is this a 64-bit system?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<PsyBan-> is there a way to get wine work on 64bit ubuntu?
<prettyangel> i am back
<earthmeLon> Its a 64b proc, but I am using ubuntu 32x, arrenlex
<n2diy> ! patience | PsyBan
<ubotu> PsyBan: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<momo> i am trying to get the funtions keys operational on my toshiba laptop, i was looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9962 but when i get to "make" command it says "bash: make:command not found".. help please
<prettyangel> i am using ubuntu livecd
<badhorse> #join ubuntu-es
<n2diy> badhorse: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Rly> how do I migrate my mozilla products profiles from windows to ubuntu?
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Could you also upload /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the same way? You can press q and type y to exit w3m and start it again if you can't figure out where to go from wherever you ended up.
<n2diy> Rly: do you have Mozilla running on Ubuntu, and on the same box with the winders version?
<frogzoo_> momo: install build-essential
<Kud|> klypso, sorry, I wasn't sure why you wanted me to download AND. Can you explain a little more?
<morphius_> Rly: You might to be able to just copy the files or directories, once you know where they are. Try finding out where they are stored on google and expirament with copying the directories.
<foo> Anyway to get my bluetooth headset working with linux? scala 7000
<foo> 700 *
<Rly> n2diy, what's winders?
<Rly> oph, windows
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: But yeah. I don't see anything particularly weird in your log. I probably can't help you further. Sorry. = / Are the free drivers insufficient? If you have an older card, you might even get some 3D support.
<Rly> I only have Firefox on ubuntu yet
<Kud|> klypso, are you there still?
<Rly> I still don't know how to get a thunderbird version
<Rly> for ubuntu
<Rly> I only installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<Zarion> I'm trying to perform a dist upgarde from 5.10 to 6.10 but after it finishes downloading all packages (around 300mb) i get " The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Zarion>   linux-image-2.6.12-9-386: Depends: initramfs-tools (>= 0.17) but it is not installed
<Zarion> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Zarion>  " Can someone help?
<Rly> and am a big n00b
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, i upload the file. I could try installing newer drivers
<Kud|> !and
<ubotu> and: Auto Nice Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 132 kB
<n2diy> Rly: ya'll making fun a my english?
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, is that what you suggest?
<Rly> nope n2diy
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Nope, your .conf looks fine. I don't know what's wrong, sorry.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: If you said they didn't work before, there's no reason why they'd work now.
<n2diy> Rly: :)
<Rly> english is not my main language and I don't know linux slang
<julian> im considering making the jump from debian to ubuntu.  i've been a longtime debian user (since 2001).  Is there any reason I shouldn't be using ubuntu now a days?
<earthmeLon> It's just really weird that this works for so many people, but not me.
<Rly> may I pm you n2diy?
<arrenlex> julian: Why are you considering going from debian to ubuntu?
<n2diy> Rly: ya, its late though, so I won't on for long.
<Quarupt> julian, Ubuntu is better I think I too made the jump from Sarge a while ago
<julian> arrenlex.  mainly the old packages
<julian> aside from that I'm happy with debian
<arrenlex> julian: ...?? Don't tell me you're trying to run Debian Sarge?!
<Quarupt> probably SID
<julian> nah i run Etch, with alot of unstable and experimental packages
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: There's a lot of things that could make it break only on your system. You could try googling your problem.
<Nisa> hai
<Quarupt> When will Ubuntu update the repos for gaim 2b6 is what I wanna know
<arrenlex> julian: I run etch, and the packages are plenty up to date for me. About half the time I find that debian has a newer version of something than ubuntu does.
<Perryman> trying to set up beryl to compete with roommate's vista.. heh
<julian> hmmm, perhaps I've overestimated the newness of the Ubuntu packages
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, I have, but I dont really know WHAT my problem is, And i've tried so many tuts and stuff. ALways the same thing happens in the end. How can i revert back to my old drivers to get my system back up?
<julian> like right now gnome 2.16 is in experimental, but only part of it is working
<xelados> I was referred here by #winehq to figure out how to get 32-bit versions of my video drivers since I'm using an AMD64 build of Xubuntu.
<Kud|> Anyone have any idea why I am getting these errors when I try to install a program via make? http://pastebin.ca/338235
<julian> theres alot of stuff I'd like to run, but doing it with gnome 2.14 is kind of a pain
<xelados> I have an Nvidia Geforce 7600.
<arrenlex> julian: Think of a couple utilities you really really need\want to be up to date, and look the package names up on packages.ubuntu.com and packages.debian.org
<julian> yeah perhaps I will do that
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Your old driver was probably ati or radeon. Do you know how to use nano?
<julian> cause making the switch would take a very long time.  i have my desktop and laptop exactly the way I like it
<n2diy> julian: with linux you get to experiment, with winders, you are the experiment.
<Quarupt> arrenlex, why are you trying to keep someone on debian?
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, no. I've been using apt-get. What is nano?
<julian> n2diy, i dont use windows anymore
<Kud|> anyone?
<n2diy> julian: GOOD!
<julian> Quarupt, cause hes giving me an unbias answer which i think is the correct way
<arrenlex> Quarupt: is there some reason I shouldn't ask why he wants to run ubuntu if debian suits him fine and it's a hassle to upgrade?
<arrenlex> Quarupt: upgrade -> change?
<mortici> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<n2diy> Debian, Ubuntu, it is all in the same family.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: nano is a console text editor. It's a really easy thing to learn, but anyway, the command "sudo sed -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf 's/fglrx/radeon/g'" should get you up and running. Note the apostrpohes.
<cstextiles> I had download mysql archive and untarred into a directory afterwards if i try to run the mysql server by typing mysql in the bin folder where the executable resides then it says command not found? even when i see that mysql has x at its rights
<arrenlex> sudo sed -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf 's/fglrx/radeon/g'
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, i usually use vim
<mortici> can i add a feisty repo just so i can install the newer samba client?
<witless> how do i find out what command is used to run an option on the menu?
<julian> what version of gnome is in the latest Ubuntu?
<earthmeLon> Oh, arrenlex, you just want me to revert to my backup I made of xorg.conf ? hehe
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Oh. xD Well if you know vim that's even better. Use that to change fglrx to radeon in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Yeah, or that.
<earthmeLon> :-D
<earthmeLon> I like making backups before i mess witht things i dont know about
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Sorry for underestimating your abilities; in #ubuntu there's a lot of newbies so I spring for the lowest common denominator automatically.
<cstextiles> I had download mysql archive and untarred into a directory afterwards if i try to run the mysql server by typing mysql in the bin folder where the executable resides then it says command not found? even when i see that mysql has x at its rights
<n2diy> earthmeLon: a very good idea, but do you test them first?
<earthmeLon> Huh? When the tut asked me to mess with xorg.con, the first thing i did was make a backup of the one that did work
<sivik> is there a way to set up the sound to run multiply programs with sound at once
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Just curious: what driver is that one using?
<n2diy> earthmeLon: but does the backup work, when you need it, is a bad time to find out it is a coaster.
<Kud|> Anyone have any idea why I am getting these errors when I try to install a program via make? http://pastebin.ca/338235
<jinx091> holy crap, the feisty alpha 3 is pretty sick
<arrenlex> Kud|: apt-get install build-essential
<Yancho> guys u know of a good php system monitor ? ie some script that displays data in a website?
<Quarupt> arrenlex, just saying Ubuntu has every single benefit of Debian I mean its based on SID right? and its more constantly upgraded and maintained
<n2diy> ! php | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, it says ati
<cstextiles> for those who have their debian based system offline http://pypt-offline.sourceforge.net/ will be help of you for downloading the packages.
<earthmeLon> by default
<Yancho> n2diy its working my lamp setup :) i just want to know the php script
<julian> arrenlex, looks like you guys have gnome 2.17
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: You could change it to radeon, which is the free driver which sometimes gives you 3D acceleration as well.
<julian> at least in feisty
<n2diy> ! php | Yancho ok, gl.
<ubotu> Yancho ok, gl.: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<earthmeLon> okay
<arrenlex> julian: feisty == sid. What does sid have?
<Perryman> setting up mono-gac... hopefully this time it won't crash on me
<earthmeLon> let me try that and then reboot arrenlex
<n2diy> ???
<earthmeLon> Thats all i'd need to do, change it and reboot, right?
<julian> 2.16 .. sort of
<Chura> Hey, i need help please
<Chura> I need to install NGX on my linux. i get msg : bash: ./UnixInstallScript: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<julian> theres some packages in it
<n2diy> Yancho ok, gl.
<arrenlex> julian: *shrug* change to ubuntu if you like. I prefer debian.
<julian> it wouldn't bother me too much, but compiling gnome from source is a pain in the ass
<Chura> guys ? please ?
<arrenlex> julian: Wait, what?
<Xenguy> arrenlex: I have my preferences too, but you're in #ubuntu ?
<arrenlex> julian: feisty (gnome): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components   [universe<font size="3">]  </font>
<arrenlex> <font size="3">1:2.14.3.3ubuntu1: all</font>
<arrenlex> <font size="3">julian: Where are you seeing 2.17?</font>
<mdious> Hi everyone, could I ask a really stupid question, I don't expect an answer for 2 reasons.  I never help anyone else in here, and it is a really stupid question...here it is anyway ^_^ - does changing the hostname of a machine usually result in the background image changing?
<Tido`> ok I did something really stupid, I was trying to do the svn tutorial and I seem to have set my primary group to subversion (and I think this is making me unable to use sudo).  I'm the only account on the box.  What do I do?
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, alright. Changed it to radeon and booted up. Booted perfectly. How do I test out the acceleration?
<Perryman> I was installing updates earlier and i was also viewing screen savers, and i got to some f-photo view and it crashed when libdbus was installing
<mortici> mdious: no
<julian> hmm you're right.  some of the gnome packages are 2.17 it seems
<Perryman> hopefully the reinstall takes this time
<julian> gnome-desktop-data (2.17.90-0ubuntu1)
<julian>     Common files for GNOME 2 desktop apps
<mdious> mortici:  thanks :)
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Xenguy: To help out.</font>
<Xenguy> arrenlex: oh I see you lack clue
<arrenlex> <font size="3">earthmeLon: What does "glxinfo | grep render" say?</font>
<Xenguy> arrenlex: cool - bye
<Perryman> anyone know how to change the display from MiB to MB?
<Slart> Perryman: where? using what software?
<julian> oh well.  i guess i'll just start doing gnome compiles on my own i guess
<earthmeLon> arrenlex, says i suck >_<. Says it is missing display and says no rendering
<Perryman> Slart: for example in system monitor
<Slart> Perryman: for many command line tools there is -H option
<Perryman> system wide
<arrenlex> <font size="3">earthmeLon: Yeah, I wasn't really expecting anything different. Sorry you're having problems. = /</font>
<unperson> I'm trying to run Xgl/Compiz on my Edgy system.  I followed this guide to install Xgl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<Slart> Perryman: I'm not sure you can.. I think you'll have to do it one place at a time.. I'll check system monitor
<unperson> That seemed to work fine.  I was able to choose it as a session type in gdm and login.
<mdious> Slart:  Is -H the same as --help?
<Perryman> hm
<Perryman> i was just comparing to windows where you can set that as a system setting
<Tido`> ok I did something really stupid, I was trying to do the svn tutorial and I seem to have set my primary group to subversion (and I think this is making me unable to use sudo).  I'm the only account on the box.  What do I do?
<unperson> Now I'm trying to get compiz to work, following this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<Xenguy> Tido`: chgrp  ?
<mdious> Tido:  you could reboot in recovery and fix up....
<Perryman> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<Tido`> but how will I login, mdious?
<Tido`> my user is no longer in the admins group
<Xenguy> Tido`: rescue disk / CD ?
<unperson> I added the lines "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa compiz --replace gconf & / gnome-window-decorator --replace" to the script for the Xgl session, but now I just get a blank desktop with nothing on it (no windows menus, nothing).  What am I doing wrong?
<earthmeLon> Thank you for your help arrenlex
<lori> hi intelligent linux gods.  anyone find a fix for the gnome keyring appearing twice when using wireless?
<mdious> Tido:  isn't there a root acount?
<mdious> *account
<Ilovemypuppy> may I please have a website that will give me a lesson in working with mysql? Im trying to set up a forum site and I'm assuming thats one use of the LAMP server installation.
<Slart> Perryman: I didn't find anything when I searched around briefly.. there might be a setting for gnome apps somewhere. Perhaps someone else knows more.. keep asking
<Xenguy> mdious: ubu is kind of funny that way :-)
<Perryman> ok
<Perryman> thanks
<Slart> Perryman: you might want to include that you're looking for a system wide solution
<n2diy> Ilovemypuppy: mysql.org?
<Perryman> ah
<Perryman> i've actually got quite a bigger problem now
<Perryman> i'm using synaptic to install mono-gac
<Perryman> but upon setting up libdbus-1-cil it stops responding
<Perryman> i've left it overnight and no changes in the monring
<Perryman> *morning
<Slart> sorry... haven't installed mono myself.. can't help you there
<julian> is anybody perhaps familar with compiling gnome from source?
<Ilovemypuppy> shit, im never going to figure this out, and I dont think i'll ever need to do major work on it. I just need to set up a username and a password
<Perryman> it was in one of the "required updates"
<n2diy> when does Dapper run it's daily cron jobs?
<mdious> Xenguy:  there is no root account on ubuntu?
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Perryman> n2diy: no "  '   " required in "its" in that situation
<n2diy> Perryman: ok, thanks for the grammer lesson! :) Why not?
<Perryman> it's possessive
<dbglt> is there anyway to disable the fsck on bootup?
<Tido`> mdious: thanks, recovery mode doesn't actually have a log in, just makes you root thank god
<Perryman> "it's" is a contraction for "it is" where when "it" owns something, that thing is "its"
<n2diy> Perryman: yes, and it is Dappers cron job, no?
<Perryman> which would be its
<Perryman> :)
<Chura> guys, please advice....
<kyle_> Me too
<lori> Sry, if one of you replied to my earlier request for info about gnome keyring, i didnt see it.  Does anyone out there know why keyring appears twice when using wireless?
<mdious> Tido:  did not realise that thanks, I thought you still had to provide a root password
<lori> I'm using Edgy and it was fine before.
<n2diy> Perryman: ok, I stick to hardware and software, technical writing as a ways away.
<irated_> Anyone know how to make it so that i can have more then one audio source!?
<n2diy> *I/I'll
<ma2moisellem> Hi all.
<irated_> Like listen to music while playing ut2004?
<lori> Hi
<Perryman> i'm lucky enough to have gotten as far into linux as i have
<irated_> Perryman, im a BSD user
<irated_> but trying out ubuntu for desktop
<arrenlex> <font size="3">earthmeLon: BTW, a quick google search came up with some results that might help you: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151242</font>
<Perryman> ah
<arrenlex> <font size="3">earthmeLon: You could try *shrug*</font>
<n2diy> Perryman: I'm luck I can write! :) Are you a writer?
<lori> ** identifying with perryman right now...*
<Tido`> what groups should www-data be in?
<n2diy> *luck/lucky
<Perryman> i just want to try beryl on ubuntu but mono-gac is broken
<Perryman> no, i'm more of a curious scientist
<irated_> So um
<irated_> Can i get some help
<irated_> How do I make it so that my realtec sound card will
<Perryman> more than one audio source?
<irated_> let me play music and play ut2004
<irated_> ?
<Perryman> your chip on the sound card should have that capability
<lori> I've managed to get beryl running on my ubuntu desktop, perryman. it's lovely.  I dont know if i could give any helpful advice to get it working on another system tho :)
<irated_> well for some reason i play ut2004 and i cant listen to music
<Perryman> hm
<Perryman> maybe it takes control of the output
<Perryman> my main problem is i can't get those libs
<Perryman> i need to do more searching and keep pestering here :)
<irated_> i think i may have got it
<earthmeLon> yeah arrenlex, i read that when i was searching, but the links in it are broken
<n2diy> when does Dapper run its daily cron jobs?
<Perryman> cron?
<ma2moisellem> I have a problem with openoffice, which is not finding libraries: "libuno_sal.so.3" and "libvcl680li.so". Googled a while but nothing came up. Would a kind soul help out? To which package do these files belong?
<n2diy> ! cron | Perryman
<ubotu> Perryman: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Perryman> oh
<n2diy> Perryman:  I got that one right! :)
<lori> speaking of kind souls... anyone have information on why keyring appears twice when using wireless in ubuntu?
<irated_> Can anyone help me
<lori> Irated: sorry bud, I'm quite a newbie myself.
<Perryman> did you try turning off the sound in the game
<iulian_> hi
<lori> Iulian: hi
<Tido`> sorry irated_, I'm also pretty new, but I'd try giving the forums a really good search too -> ubuntuforums.org  I've found almost every question I've ever had has been addressed there
<Perryman> yeah thats the problem with a channel like this, 90% of us are here for questions :)
<Rly> how do I migrate my mozilla products profiles from windows to ubuntu?
<sith-lord> Hi
<sith-lord> good
<iulian> i need some help on ubuntu server 6.10
<iulian> i just installed it and i can't connect to ftp
<iulian> sny ideea? i'm a new to linux
<n2diy> Perryman:  when replying to someone include there nick, so the message is highlighted for them, otherwise, it blends in with the rest of the noise.
<n2diy>  when replying to someone include there nick, so the message is highlighted for them, otherwise, it blends in with the rest of the noise.
<Tido`> iulian: it probably doesn't install a ftp server by default
<lori> Iulian: I'm a complete noob.  using linux for the first time with ubuntu desktop.
<iulian> Tido`, how can I do it?
<Perryman> n2diy: yeah... gotta get used to that, i don't usually go on large channels
<Tido`> iulian: well first do you want to actually have ftp or something like ssh/sftp?
<n2diy> Perryman:  ok, and you do have tab completion.
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Rly: The folder itself is in C:/Documents and Settings/<username>/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/</font>
<irated_> hmm who isnt knew here
<Perryman> n2diy: indeed
<irated_> ?
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Rly: Of that, I think pluginreg.dat and profiles.ini go into ~/mozilla/firefox</font>
<lori> lol
<iulian> well, I want it for a webserver
<iulian> so I need ftp
<Signal> Hmm.. I knew there were new peps here
<lori> such a good question irated.
<n2diy> Perryman:  ok, some folks don't realize that.
<iulian> Tido`, I installed openssh-server and i suppose sftp is for using with ssh?
<Perryman> indeed
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Rly: and the folder inside the Profiles folder (with lots of random characters) corresponds to ~/.mozilla/firefox/<folder with random characters> on my system</font>
<Tido`> yes iulian, and if it's just you accessing the server I highly recommend using sftp/ssh instead of ftp
<n2diy> lori: I bet the answer is yes.
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Rly: As for whether setting it up like that will actually cause you to move profiles.... *shrug* never tried it.</font>
<lori> n2diy: hi luv.  do you have any info about gnome keyring issues?
<lori> I'm having a bugger of a time wiith mine...
<n2diy> lori: no sorry, I saw your question, but can't offer any advice.
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Rly: i.e. $ ls ~/.mozilla/firefox</font>
<arrenlex> <font size="3">pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  u9ugxqyi.default</font>
<Tido`> iulian: it's more secure to use sftp/ssh, but if you need a real ftp server, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ProFTPD?action=show&redirect=ProFTP
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Rly: Help any?</font>
<lori> n2diy: all the same, thanks for a response :)
<iulian> Tido`, just me and a friend will access this server
<Tido`> iulian: are you accessing it from a windows or linux machine?
<iulian> Tido`, what about installing sftp/?
<n2diy> lori: nade
<n2diy> *nade/nada
<mdious> for ssh are most people here using open ssh or is there something betteR?
<iulian> Tido`: from a windows machine
<mdious> s/betteR/better
<Tido`> iulian: install WinSCP on your windows machine, you'll find it works great.  Use whatever port you're using for ssh (probably 22)
<Ace2016> Hi all how do i allow anyone to read and write to an entire folder full of files via the command line?
<lori> maybe i'll just start singing the doom song until someone can straighten out my keyring...
<Ace2016> i know its chmod something *
<iulian> Tido`: yes, i use port 22 for ssh. So, if I install WinSCP I'll be able to use sftp? Now I'm using putty for ssh
<Tido`> yes iulian
<arrenlex> <font size="3">Ace2016: you mean, change the permission of the entire folder? chmod -R <permissions> <folder></font>
<iulian> Tido`: ok, thanks. I'll try now :)
<lori> you guys thought i was kidding, well take this: dooom doom doom, doomy doomy doom...
<blackduck3> how do i get adobe flash player working ?
<n2diy> Ace2016: chmod 777 /path/folder. But are you sure you want to do this? Why use linux, and then drop your defenses?
<arrenlex> <font size="3">!flash | blackduck3</font>
<Tido`> !flash | blackduck3
<lori> sry blackduck3: i cant help u with that issue.
<ubotu> blackduck3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> blackduck3: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Ace2016> Ace2016: drop defenses?
<blackduck3> thxs
<Tido> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<GrItO> j
<Perryman> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<lori> anyone have information on default keyring issues of dooom?
<GrItO> #
<lori> dooom dooom dooom
<Rly> !backports
<GrItO> join /#ubuntu-es
<iulian> Tido: WinSCP works great
<Tido> :)
<Ace2016> n2diy: i'm trying to make my mp3s writable so i can change their tags
<Tido> blackduck3: also read this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9
<n2diy> Ace2016: so put them in your /home/Ace2016 directory,  and let the player use them from there.
<arrenle1> <font size="3">Hmm.</font>
<lori> ello. anyone know anything about the gnome keyring appearing twice in ubuntu?
<lori> Grit0? anyone?
<n2diy> lori: is this a problem, or an irritation?
<madbox> hi im having a problem installing ubuntu
<madbox> http://imageigloo.com/images/4689Screenshot.png
<paitart> hi. why is there no palm pilot in  my computer when i go to Systems > Preferences? i'm using dapper
<madbox> it says no root
<lori> n2diy; a bit of both, really.
<madbox> and yet I have set it
<paitart> hi. why is there no palm pilot in  my computer when i go to Systems > Preferences? i'm using dapper
<earthmeLon> arrenlex
<Ace2016> n2diy: its already in my home dir, i think that the permissions are messed up because they were coppied from my ntfs partition so not write access
<earthmeLon> I've gotten it to work with the new .33. drivers from ati released today ^______^
<n2diy> lori: a problem because you can't sleep at night, or something won't play with the keyring(s)?
<FliG> Can anyone helps me?
<paitart> hi. why is there no palm pilot in  my computer when i go to Systems > Preferences? i'm using dapper
<lori> n2diy: both agian sweety.
<FliG> Could anyone help me with a simple problom?
<ardchoille42> paitart, Have you ran alacarte and checked some extra menu iotems?
<axa-axa> Hello, can someone please look at this question: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2091409
<n2diy> Ace2016: ah ha, go to a terminal, and let me know when you are there.
<Tido> FliG: don't ask permission to ask a question, just ask and hope someone can
<lori> 2ndiy: it seems that my wireless doesnt "play" as well as it used to. *sniff* it takes me quite a bit more work to get online than usual.
<wasabi__> help
<wasabi__> bot
<wasabi__> hmm
<Hellevator> how do I get vimtutor?  When i try executing vimtutor I get command not found
<Tido> !ubotu | wasabi_
<ubotu> wasabi_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wasabi__> thanks
<FliG> Meh i just want my sound fixed its buggin the fuk outta me.. Ive been playing with my sound settings now for about 2 weeks and i cant get them to work.. I can hear my sound fine and all but when i join teamspeak servers or voice servers "teamspeak/ventrilo" etc people cant hear me.
<wasabi__> !ubotu | uuid
<ubotu> uuid: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<black_13_> has anyone toyed around with the livecd creator?
<n2diy> Ace2016: ah ha, go to a terminal, and let me know when you are there.
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Really? How?
<wasabi__> !tell wasabi_ about uuid
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Unless today is Jan 10, they were not released today, though. xD
<Ace2016> n2diy: i'm already at the terminal
<wasabi__> !<uuid>
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wasabi__> !uuid
<Hellevator> does anyone know how i can access vimtutor? typing it as the command line isn't working
<Kud|> What's the command to start GTK-Theme?
<n2diy> Ace2016: good, type "sudo chown -R username /home/username"
<wasabi__> hmm okay. so i was using edgy and everything was fine until i updated to feisty. it can't seem to recognize my compact flash. i can't find it by uuid
<iulian> How can I connect to MySQL for the first time?
<yigal> hello
<Tido> iulian: mysql -u root
<lori> Hellevator: what is vimtutor? (just curious, I am new as well)
<arrenlex> !hi | yigal
<lori> hi
<ubotu> yigal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yigal> Hell. vimtutor should be /usr/bin/vimtutor
<Kud|> Anyone know how to start gtk-theme?
<Hellevator> lori, vimtutor is the interactive tutorial to leaving vim
<mdious> cya everyone
<yigal> hi ubotu
<lori> Hellevator: thanks for the education
<earthmeLon> lol, my bad arrenlex, well maybe the wiki was outdated.
<yigal> Hell. what have you installed for vim
<arrenlex> earthmeLon: Regardless, congratulations!
<earthmeLon> but the one from my pc was .32. and i downloaded it this week
<earthmeLon> Thanks man
<earthmeLon> Im really excited ^_^
<iulian> Tido: thanks
<arrenle1> <font size="3">earthmeLon: Enjoy the acceleration.</font>
<Tido> np
<Hellevator> yigal, its not in /usr/bin for me.  I have a default Edgy installation.  I'm using the version of vim that comes with it.
<n2diy> Ace2016: ??
<yigal> yes, I have installed default vim
<Hellevator> >_< then where's my vimtutor
<yigal> Hell. just reinstall if you have that option
<Hellevator> ok
<n2diy> when does Dapper run its daily cron jobs?
<yigal> I have it so you should have it :-)
<lori> n2diy: Ace2016 is countin zzzz's
<wasabi__> how do i list all available disk drives on the comp?
<my_> waddup
<yigal> df
<n2diy> lori: he checked out!?
<yigal> excuse me wasabi that is mounted drives
<my_> how do i get firefox to run without restarting?
<alecjw> wasabi_, sudo fdisk -l
<lori> n2diy: i dont know. I was just hazarding a guess. heh
<my_> how do i get firefox to run without restarting?
<my_> how do i get firefox to run without restarting? its telling me i have to restart
<yigal> my? what?
<yigal> just restart
<yu001> I am from china .hi.everybody.
<Kud|> Anyone know how to start gtk-theme?
<lori> n2diy: because i am bored and my linux is interesting even if it doesnt work right :D
<n2diy> lori: bad lori! I'm working on an issue with him, and I would have been in bed by now to, if I wasn't.
<my_> i dont want to i have nicotine running
<wasabi__> alecjw, okay i have done that, but my compact flash is not on there
<my_> theres no other way yigal?
<yigal> just wait until you are done with nicotine
<yigal> just wait
<lori> n2diy: *lori taps herself on wrist* bad hippie
<yigal> until your done
<yigal> then restart
<my_> k
<wasabi__> alecjw, i tried listing all dev by uuid, but it doesn't have it on there either
<Ace2016> lol
<Hellevator> yigal, I may have found the problem.  I just open synaptic to reinstall vim and I noticed that I only have vim-tiny installed, not the full version of vim.  That may be why I don't have vimtutor
<yigal> listing /dev thats crazy
<my_> wht is dcc++
<yigal> Hell. great
<yigal> install it all
<yigal> Hell. do you have a good .vimrc
<my_> whts vim
<yigal> an awsome text editer
<yigal> editor
<yigal> :-)
<Hellevator> yep vimtutor is back :)
<alecjw> wasabi_, i don't know then. sorry
<yigal> Yay
<my_> anyone kno wht dcc++ is?
<Signal> Is there a list of motherboards tested with 6.1?  i.e. what success/failures and tips
<lori> n2diy: how long are you willing to wait for an answer?
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<boci^> yeah, bug confirmed...
<lori> M3G4crux: hi
<yigal> hey M3G4
<my_> how can i get a hold of a list of all rooms in irc?
<n2diy> lori: hey, flashbacks are fun, most of the time. :) I guess Ace went down in flames? Umm on beer and one cig, both are currently cooking.
<my_> how can i get a hold of a list of all rooms in irc?
<n2diy> *one/on
<arrenlex> my_: /list
<lori> n2diy: nice to see your sense of humor is awake, even if you are craving sleepage.
<amorphous_> ahh... gentlemen.... ahh ladies... good day to you all. anyone know why my sripts aren't performing killall functions? They're ok on his machine at home, but on another machine, they wont work at all, although if I type the command at a prompt it works fine. The only difference is that that one is logged in as a user, with not many priveleges. would that make a difference?
* Signal passes out coffee to those that need it     c\_/  c[_] 
<n2diy> lori: I'm almost a hippie too, a little on the yound side, but I add three older sisters, and one went to Boston College!
<my_> c\_/
<lori> n2diy: yound, eh?
<n2diy> *yound/young
* Signal cheers
<yigal>  amorphous absolutely
<amorphous_> so in short, is here something that stops scripts from performing killall functions?
<my_> :/list
<Signal> no : my_
<amorphous_> yigal, just firefox?
<lori> 2ndiy: *chuckling like mad* Boston, really?  Sounds like your family got the better end of the genetic stick.
<yigal> yes if the process is executed by root or other user that others have no rights to then you cant kill
<yigal> for instance you run firefox as root
<my_> my_/list
<n2diy> lori: ok beat me up, Dapper is working here, on both my production box, and test box.  I'm happy.
<yigal> you cant killall firefox with user guest if has no root access
<yigal> ? is this what you are asking?
<lori> n2diy: unlike my dislexic self.  ok, here's the issue:
<yigal> sorrry I am rather drunk
<amorphous_> yigal, sorry - should have said - it's run from the tooolbar, not from anpther user...
<my_> my_: /list
<n2diy> lori: dyslexic?
<amorphous_> yigal, but yr doin' all right on the drunk front - i should have said..!
<yigal> toolbar is gui, so whoever is logged on is the person executing the prgrm unless you use sudo
<M3G4crux> any idea how to use opensync from evolution?
<Signal> my_      just type   /list
<lori> n2diy: i've got ubuntu edgy with schizophrenia.  the gnomey keyring thingy starts twice now when i use wireless
<my_> how can i get a hold of a list of all rooms in irc?
<yigal> my: what instant messaging client are you using
<yigal> ?
<amorphous_> yigal -yep! so why cant i kill it in a script?
<lori> n2diy: spare me, oh grammer nazi.  i havent slept for want of linux info.
<yigal> it has to do with permissions
<Signal> since when does gramer kount in ircee?
<yigal> you are using killall and you are sure you are using the right name?
<ardchoille42> Signal, hahaha
<yigal> you can also use pkill which is a little more general
<yigal> but I think it is permission related
<amorphous_> yigal... i open it as user, i can kill it in a prompt, but not with a script
<n2diy> lori: omg a dyslexic running schizo software! OOkkkayyy! :) First problem is your running Edgy, and why is gnome asking for keyrings?
<iulian> How can I start MySQL for the first time on Ubuntu 6.10?
<lori> n2diy: what does your name represent?  i need some memory trick to help me type it  correctly...
<n2diy> lori: I haven't played with wireless yet.
<lori> n2diy: get crackin suga.
<yigal> ah, the process in a gui is not the users but has the same privlages as the user
<amorphous_> lori - why not n2[tab] ?
<yigal> its like ps
<yigal> now ps lists your processes in a terminal
<lori> amorphous: good idea and some junk.
<yigal> excuse me executed by a terminal
<yigal> amorph: just try pkill
<n2diy> lori: umm, it is my Ham Radio call sign, Nice Two Do It Yourself. Are you aware of command line completion, type n2, an hit tab, and it should auto complete?
<yigal> I am sorry I can't give a short explanation
<lori> amorphous: i love you geniuses.
<amorphous_> yigal -Aye, and ps -A|grep firefox will show me if firefox is one of them
<yigal> yes
<lori> genius's ? lol, lack of sleep... i blame it.
<yigal> right so the idea is to get the process id
<yigal> for it
<yigal> then kill #
<yigal> # = process id
<n2diy> amorphous_:  lori, he bug out, this is my date! :)
<lori> n2diy: did you tell me that once before?
<n2diy> *he/hey
<yigal> :-)
<yigal> later, have an awsome weekend
<lori> n2diy: i am now loving this tab completion you speek of.
<lori> hah, speak
<amorphous_> yigal - thanks, man - you too....
<n2diy> lori: umm, yeh, like my short term memory is any better than yours?
<amorphous_> yigal - dont forget to drink water, fella
<lori> i'm really not that bad at spelling!!! give me a break...
<lori> n2diy: it seems fine to me.
<ootput> argh, just rebooted my computer after an edgy update, and I'm dropped into a shell after the root filesystem couldn't be found
<lori> i'm lovin this tab thing.. hehehehehheheheheh
<ootput> there's not too much description on it, so I've no idea how to diagnose it from the shell :(
<ootput> has this happened to anyone else?
<n2diy> lori: well, I don't remember chatting with you before, let alone telling you anything. :?
<amorphous_> n2diy, explain? n2diy bugged out, or you are n2diy's date?
<n2diy> amorphous_: just joking, your moving in on me, not.
<amorphous_> lori - you know you can use that at the promt to fill out commands & filenames too???
<lori> n2diy: i had some help a while back with my wireless nonsense.
<lori> cant remember what that wonderful person's id was.
<amorphous_> n2diy, nah - just trying to make sense of you!
<cpk1> how would I set it up so my iptables rules get remembered? /sbin/iptables-restore /etc/network/iptables.rules in /etc/rc.local doesnt seem to be doing it
<woodsb02> hey guys. my atheros wireless device isnt working in feisty herd 3. anyone know why?
<lori> amorphous: there is quite a bit that i dont know! *cheesy grin*
<n2diy> amorphous_: Good Luck, at this time of night! 0415 hrs here.
<elhaxxorz> can anyone tell me if SLI will work in Ubuntu?
<n2diy> lori, I've tried to help folks with network questions, and learned quickly that wireless is  a different animal than lan stuff.
<KellyHudson> hello
<amorphous_> lori - quite a bit more me - i expect, but there ya go - if one of the few things i do know can make someone's life easier....
<lori> n2diy: oh i believe you.
<amorphous_> n2diy, thanks - 00900 ere
<KellyHudson> hello where can i get free cd installers of linux ubuntu?and free shipping ubuntu?
<amorphous_> n2diy, thanks - 0915 here
<KellyHudson> i live in philippines and theres no ubuntu sellers here nor any linux
<lori> amorphous: I'm attempting to figure out what changed when i updated my edgy install a couple of days ago.  before that time, i only had on keyring box opening when i used my wireless.
<woodsb02> anyone here use feisty and have an atheros wireless device? it dont work for me at all! is there anywhere i can ask some developers about it?
<n2diy> amorphous_: Ok, somewhere in GB? I'm on the east coast of the US.
<AnisEstrellado> Hi guys
<Hellevator> why are so many people using fiesty already?
<lori> and its ...02:18 here.
<lori> *yawn*
<frogzoo> woodsb02: -> #ubuntu+1
<Signal> only 1:18 here
<lori> woodsb02: sorry having me own wireless craze over here.
<n2diy> lori: ah, so your in EMT?
* Signal is an insomniac tonight
<n2diy> lori: or SMT?
<Signal> Think it was all that coffee
* Hellevator was born an insomniac
<n2diy> lori: or Mountain Time?
<woodsb02> frogzoo: thanks
<woodsb02> Hellevator: to help test it :)
<lori> n2diy:  Mountain time zone, yes.
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<woodsb02> Hellevator: someone needs to catch bugs!
<n2diy> lori: anywhere near SLC?
<lori> n2diy: its cold and quiet in the desert
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, or I can mail you one if you like
<moti> hi i am using ubuntu 7.04 and i am upgrade evry day may qustoin do i ned to upgrade the hard 3
<Signal> 39min to Ubuntu dvd download completed
<woodsb02> moti: no... if u update every day, it should be the same thing as long as you have your apt sources configured correctly
<n2diy> lori: quiet is good, cold can be tolerable.
<lori> n2diy: "close" is subjective..
<frogzoo> moti: you do realise feisty hasn't yet been released, it's in development so there will be daily releases until april?
<MTecknology> Is there any way to either get the password out of an excel file or recover the data from within it?
<n2diy> lori: yes, out there it is very subjective.
<MTecknology> sorry, wrong channel
<lori> n2diy: :) where the crap are you, then?
<elhaxxorz> east coast USA here too
<elhaxxorz> Baltimore
<lori> what's the weather like in baltimore?
<elhaxxorz> cold
<lori> ewww, sry.
<moti> as any bady install zimbra on ubuntu server
<elhaxxorz> we had a dusting
<Signal> I'm in old mexico (i.e. Southern CA)
<elhaxxorz> woo hoo
<n2diy> lori: Lansford, Pa, the home of the first US Coal mine, and the birth place of cable TV.
<AnisEstrellado> uao baltimore ...
<Hellevator> signal where in so cal?
<alecjw> !offtopic | lori, elhaxxorz
<ubotu> lori, elhaxxorz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lori> n2diy: and home of do it yourselfers, it would seem.
<Signal> Valencia.. northern part of L.A.
<AnisEstrellado> i've got problem on konqui
<iulian> I can't access mysql from another computer. You have an ideea why?
<elhaxxorz> n2diy: LOL I work for Comcast!
<AnisEstrellado> the font are not displayed correctly
<amorphous_> n2diy, sorry - missed that - was busy.... you good weather east coast?
<AnisEstrellado> f.e the 
<amorphous_> n2diy, you NY
<amorphous_> n2diy, you NY
<amorphous_> ?
<elhaxxorz> anyone know about SLI in here?
<AnisEstrellado> how can i adjust it ?
<Hellevator> signal, I'm on the southern part :), Irvine
<lori> ubotu: sorry to disturb anyone: no one seems to have wireless info here. heh
<amorphous_> n2diy, birth of cable?
<n2diy> lori: Well the technoligies were exported, and the industries are gone, but, hopefully, Ubuntu will germinate here too.
<Signal> Ah.. I grew up in O.C.   moved here from H.B.
<Hellevator> signal, actually im more in N.B. I just go to school in Irvine
<n2diy> amorphous_: no on NY, and yes, Lansford Pa. is the birth place of cable tv.
<amorphous_> n2diy, well theres a thing.
<n2diy> amorphous_: I picked up n2 while living in New Jermany.
<lori> n2diy:  if you continue to live there, i am sure that ubuntu will!  Hey, this is a complete noob question: how do i open a chat into the #ubuntu-offtopic chat so as not to upset those who are trying to find answers to more serious issues?
<alecjw> lori, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<alecjw> o0r /join #freenode-social
<lori> do that in a terminal?
<n2diy> lori, I was wondering that myself, "/join-#ubuntu-offtopic" but hey nobody is complianing now?
<mikeo1> anyone here running an overclocked amd?
<amorphous_> n2diy,  Bristol here. birthplace of lots of good music (in my opinion) and Isambard Kingdon Brunel. ever heard of him?
<moti> hi is any one install zimbra or open excange on ubuntu server any hellp will be apreach
<lori> if i issue that command, will this window close?
<alecjw> lori, no
<maankar> hi guys
<n2diy> lori, anyway, I wanted to comment that it takes a day to drive across Pa., I understand, in some parts of Montana, it takes a day to drive between towns!
<lori> n2diy: the issue is moot: i got an error when i tried to do that.
<lori> yah, i drove to montana
<amorphous_> n2diy, lori - no - it wont close this window
<lori> n2diy:  i got ticketed for driving too fast for my beater-car.
<lori> amorphous: thnx. heh i feel silly, but i reeally dont know anything about linux.
<n2diy> amorphous_: Bristol, GB? I missed a question, and have to scroll up.
<amorphous_> n2diy, yes. bristol GB
<raven> I hate this wireless network thing, it just won't detect my network card
<lori> raven: i had the same problem.
<amorphous_> raven have you checked out ndiswrapper?
<raven> I tried ndiswrapper, but no luck
<lori> amorphous: ndiswrapper werked fer me.
<n2diy> amorphous_: what question are you folks working, I couldn't find it?
<lori> raven: keep at it.  you'll get it fixed eventually!
<raven> I might be doing something wrong, I can install the drivers but it just won't detect the card
<amorphous_> raven, lori - it has worked for me - but it has also not worked for me too :/
<Signal> Damn... I hate taking apart water cooling
<Signal> such a mess
<Hellevator> what is the command to reload bash after updating your bashrc?
<lori> n2diy: how do i get into that other chat area? I may as well jump in there, if i cant get my other problems sorted.
<amorphous_> n2diy, I can't get a script to kill processes...
<Hellevator> or .bash_profile
<Jbirk> Why does ntfs-3g suck?
<amorphous_> amorphous_, remember..?
<bart__> hey all, can someone help with my 'wacom' problem?
<amorphous_> n2diy, remember..?
<Signal> Hellevater - if your just testing... su to yourself
<n2diy> lori: "/join-#ubuntu-offtopic" for example
<lori> amorphous: he must've fallen asleep. quick, someone get a ham radio...
<Signal> use su -
<lori> n2diy: i tried that.
<Signal> su - (your username)
<amorphous_> n2diy,  lori - knock out the first - - make it /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lori> lemme try again...
<n2diy> amorphous_: sorry, I never remember much at this time of night.
<Hellevator> worked thanks signal, just curious... what is the '-' in the su command for?
<_Qwerty_> anyone know if there are any problems with Intel ICH5 and ubuntu 6.10?
<lori> bash: /join: No such file or directory is what i see...
<Signal> It'll load your profile.. otherwise it'll just get you to that user
<amorphous_> n2diy, it's cool. I gotta get up outa my bed and go try to sort it in a bit. It's in a cafe & I dont wanna spend loads of time there - so I was hoping i might get some help in here...
<n2diy> amorphous_: knock off the --, where did the come from?
<ardchoille42> Hellevator,  The optional argument - may be used to provide an environment similar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.
<lori> go ahead and laugh, i have no idea what i'm doin..
<ardchoille42> Hellevator, That's from man su
<amorphous_> lori - you sure you spelt it right? it works fine for me
<n2diy> ! kiosk| amorphous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hellevator> nice thanks ardchoille42
<lori> amorphous: i think so: i copied it from your text. shouldnt that have worked?
<lori> hmmm
<amorphous_> n2diy, you put /join-#ubuntu-offtopic instead of /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<n2diy> ! pessmulus  amorphous
<Signal> lori - take out the -
<smg_> hello all! some c-hacker here willing to help a c-newbie?
<Signal> "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Signal> No quotes
<smg_> l
<smg_> k
<amorphous_> lori, i'm not sure - try it off that one - my typing can be a tad dodgy at times.. :/
<raven> When I do "ndiswrapper -l", there should be a list of drivers. There is my driver, but it says it's installed, tho no hardware found
<n2diy> ! pessmuslus| amorphous_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessmuslus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bart__> nobody familiar with wacom problems?
<ardchoille42> smg_, I don't think that was for you
<alecjw> smg_, for c help, go to ##c
<n2diy> ! pessuslus| amorphous_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessuslus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lori> i get asked for my password and then it says /join command not found
<n2diy> ????????
<n2diy> ! pessusus| amorphous_
<ardchoille42> lori, You're supposed to enter that into your chat client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessusus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lori> hah
<sakari> any idea how to get external display working with laptop and disable the laptop screen ?
<amorphous_> n2diy, why isn't that working?
<n2diy> ! pessus| amorphous_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amorphous_> !pessusus| n2diy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessusus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lori> ardchoilled42: how do i do that :)?
<amorphous_> n2diy, it's the space after the !
<sakari> I have a 20" Apple Cinema Display that I got working with some instructions, but the laptop screen is garbled because it tries to use the same resolution
<ardchoille42> lori, The same when you talk to us here
<n2diy> amorphous_:  because I can't remember the name.
<lori> just in the text box here? *laughing*
<Signal> YES... in the text box
<ardchoille42> lori, yes
<n2diy> ! pessusus | amorphous_
<Signal> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessusus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amorphous_> sakari, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:do you have msn sir?ym?aol?icq?can we talk there?
<lori> wow, thanks
<raven> When I do "ndiswrapper -l", there should be a list of drivers. There is my driver, but it says it's installed, tho no hardware found. Anyone can help?
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:its hard to find some linux here in my area
<amorphous_> n2diy, take the space away @ the beginning
<n2diy> ! pessusus | amorphous_
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:im still using windows98
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pessusus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille42> KellyHudson, You and amorphous_ can talk in #KellyHudson  or #amorphous
<sakari> amorphous_: yes .. but I'll try it again :) The problem is how can I disable the laptop screen while running only with the external monitor ?
<mikeo1> anyone running an oc'd amd cpu?
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, is there a tab opened on the left? I'm in there.
<mikeo1> with cnq?
<n2diy> amorphous_: what @? I'm sending !
<vduck> hi. what would you recommend for a linux beginner? ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, Ahh.. what cleint for chatting?
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:what tab sir?
<ardchoille42> vduck, 6.06.1
<amorphous_> n2diy, sorry - ok put your ! - then dont hit space!
<cmt^^> How do I get proper tv-out using an ati-card and ubuntu edgy? I have gotten tv-out working, sort of, but the videowindow is offset and wrong sized.. do I need to change tv-resolution?
<lori> n2diy: to keep from offending the more technically-minded persons, i'm heading to off-topic arena.  bye :)
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, please don't call me sir. I'm human - the same as you.
<n2diy> amorphous_: should work with the space, has in the past, I just can't remember the spelling of the program.
<sleon> hi ppl
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, can you send a private message to me in your chat serer?
<sleon> are there any packages for xen enabled kernel?
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:i did msg you here
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:you are not identified i think
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:i mean in nickserv
<ardchoille42> amorphous_, KellyHudson can, but you may not be able to reply since you aren't id'd to nickserv
<amorphous_> Oh, yeah - sorry KellyHudson
<amorphous_> hang on  - I'll see you in there...
<bart__> really nobody familiar with wacom problems?
<amorphous_> ardchoille42, i did - i just waited for it to go blue, but that didn't happen 'cause Kelly didn't use my name. My error - sorry.
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:your identified sir in nickserv?
<Toma-> im just turning prelinking on, what command would i run to update it every boot? Ill add it to rc.local
<Toma-> or would it be best just to let it run on apt-get commands?
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, I think so.
<amorphous_> bart__, sorry - only if ndiswrapper works - I'm a bit lame
<KellyHudson> amorphous_ no your not
<luke_> server irc.hanirc.org
<KellyHudson> amorphous_ i msg you 10 times
<n2diy> ! pessulus
<ubotu> pessulus: lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 916 kB
<ardchoille42> KellyHudson, why don't you and amorphous_ meet in #KellyHudson or #amorphous ?
<bart__> ndiswrapper? What is that?
<n2diy> ! pessulus | amorphous
<ardchoille42> !ndiswrapper
<amorphous_> ardchoille42, we are
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KellyHudson> amorphous_ can you send me live cd? for free hehe
<Quarupt> Can someon tell me how to switch what plugin firefox uses to play embedded movies because the gxine one isnt working right, I want the mplayer one
<n2diy> ! pessulus | amorphous
<ubotu> pessulus: lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 916 kB
<amorphous_> n2diy, what is pessulus?
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, yes
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, see pvt room
<Quarupt> Can someon tell me how to switch what plugin firefox uses to play embedded movies because the gxine one isnt working right, I want the mplayer one
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, How did you install the plugin?
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, How did you install the plugin?
<Quarupt> with apt
<Quarupt> but just reinstalling the mplayer one doesnt make it take over
<KellyHudson> amorphous_: what room?
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, It would be best to uninstall it with the pm you used to install it and then install the mplayer one
<n2diy> amorphous_: the kiosk software I was looking for ten minutes ago, I finally figured out how to spell it.
<amorphous_> the one you said hello in earlier!
<D3a> HI i have already download the iso file for edgy... can I install it without burning it into a CD
<amorphous_> n2diy, Aaahhh... now theres a thing - I been loking for kiosk stuff
<D3a> ( I have notmy cd now)
<n2diy> I don't know!?
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, wow thats a lot to do, I was hoping it would be easier, I am waiting for Kubuntu to install so I cant do that right now
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, sudo apt-get remove appname && sudo apt-get install appname  <-- too much work?
<cmt^^> Can't anyone help me with tv-out? :(
<D3a> I have a stick of 2G
<D3a> loll
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, no just the var directory is locked right now
<D3a> can someone help me
<raven> When I do "ndiswrapper -l", there should be a list of drivers. There is my driver, but it says it's installed, tho no hardware found. Anyone can help?
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, Ah, yeah.
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, probably will be for like another 20 mins
<KellyHudson> amorphous_:what private room is it?i dont see it sir =/
<D3a> pf
<n2diy> amorphous_: me too, haven't played with it yet, but it appears to be the only game in town for gnome.
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, the gxine one work except when the site requires authentication, you know for sites you need to login to to view the movies?
<ardchoille42> Quarupt, Yeah
<Quarupt> ardchoille42, thats the only reason I wanna try a new plugin
<adaptr> D3a: not a chance
<amorphous_> KellyHudson, hang on - am on the phone
<amorphous_> n2diy, sorry - am on the phone
<n2diy> amorphous_: np, I'm getting ready to phone home too! :)
<amorphous_> Right! KellyHudson do you remember a private room we were chatting in? about Arnis?
<amorphous_> n2diy, kiosk software - is that just browser? or can i let them run apps etc too?
<amorphous_> n2diy, i need them to be able to use openoffice etc and run browser(s)
<bart__> ? Anybody familiar with wacom?
<Nabiki> I know what wacom is, but that is all. ^^;;
<Nabiki> Awesome device, especially if you can afford the 900$ one ^^;;
<Hellevator> I've heard that I can dramatically reduce the time it takes open office to open if I disable its java features. Does anyone know how to do this?
<bart__> I just can't get it working
* Nabiki MIGHT be able to afford th 100$ one at some point.
<Nabiki> I see ~~
<Nabiki> ^^
<yuk> anybody know how to drive touchscreen?
<bart__> I tried the several forums about the subject, but nothing seems to help
<Hellevator> nevermind I found a thread on the forums about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135115&highlight=speed+up+open+office
<raven> I hate the wireless network. It's just trouble :(
<Nabiki> Same here. :(
<frogzoo> touchscreens work if you have a supported driver
<amorphous_> Ooopps! that was bit bit of a shock!
<sire1> howto block a port in ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Hellevator: in oo -> tools -> options -> java - use a java runtime environment - disable - but doesn't seem any faster for me, I use the OO fast start/memory resident thingy
<ardchoille42> sire1, There aren't any ports open by default
<frogzoo> sire1: iptables or firestarter for newbs
<Hellevator> frogzoo, i increased the amount of memory OO can use and told it to use java6 instead of gcj
<Hellevator> and that seems to have helped
<Hellevator> i won't really know until i restart.
<frogzoo> Hellevator: do you have the fast start enabled?
<amorphous_> n2diy, DID YOU SAY YOU NEVER USED PESSULUS
<Hellevator> frogzoo, you mean the "systray quickstarter"?
<amorphous_> Oops. Sorry (caps)
<sire1> I just installed conky and it shows, that someone from outbound is connecting to 3127 port
<frogzoo> Hellevator: yes
<sire1> Whitch is possible a virus..
<Hellevator> no i don't.  but i don't think i need it honestly.  OO is starting really fast right now.
<frogzoo> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (edgy), package size 118 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ardchoille42> I tried to master iptables once.. made my brain hurt
<frogzoo> ardchoille42: but it's extremely powerful, firestarter is fine though just for blocking a couple of ports
<ardchoille42> frogzoo, Too bad my brain isn't "extremely powerful" lol
<sebastw> bonjour  tous
<Hellevator> "extremely powerful" == "extremely complicated"
<ardchoille42> Hellevator, YEah, usually
<frogzoo> Hellevator: any ideas why OO would need a jre?
<Hellevator> frogzoo, I believe OO is actually programmed in Java so thats a big reason.  I'm not sure how they even made it possible for it to run without it.
<Hellevator> I thought all java programs needed to have JRE installed.
<riotkittie> 2
<riotkittie> err.
<frogzoo> 2 & I raise you 3 makes 5
<n2diy> amorphous_: yes, I did.
* riotkittie folds
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, Too rich for your blood?
<sebastw> hello, i try compiz on feidty
<sebastw> feisty...
<amorphous_> n2diy, just reading up on it - looks good so far..!
<amorphous_> n2diy, ;)
<sebastw> but i haven't borders in my windows
<sebastw> what is the problem please?
<sebastw> someone can help me?
<sleon> ok ppl i found howto : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuEdgy
<ardchoille42> sebastw, It sounds like your compiz isn't running.
<ardchoille42> Where can someone get help with compiz?
<frogzoo> ardchoille42: #ubuntu-xgl
<sebastw> ardchoille42, but i have effects ...
<sebastw> frogzoo, thanks
<cyzie> just curious, linux is known to be non virus OS. but lately i see some antivirus for linux, what is that so ?
<ardchoille42> sebastw, try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<mabus> how come vlc plays WMV files just fine, but mozilla-plugin-vlc does not work?
<sebastw> ardchoille42, tanks
<frogzoo> cyzie: many shops use a linux box to virus scan inbound mail
<Ivanhoe> hallo
<frogzoo> anyone can point me how to capture flash streams from youtube?
<Hellevator> frogzoo, I look up the answer.  Seems the core of OpenOffice is actually written in C++ but since version 2.0 several features are written in Java.  hence needing the JRE.
<ardchoille42> cyne, Lost of people dual-boot Linux and Windows, so they use a virus checker so they don't pass viruses on to the Windows box.
<Dregin> frogzoo: video downloader extension for firefox
<frogzoo> Dregin: that sounds just fine, thx
<Dregin> no problem
<ardchoille42> I've never used AV software in Linux.
<riotkittie> nor have i. i did download teh linux version of AVG free but <shrug>
<cyzie> frogzoo, use video downloader, a firefox plugins
<Ivanhoe> how can I work with ubuntu only from the live cd, because I dont have an extra hd for linux
<cyzie> frogzoo, those antivirus to scan windows files in linux fileserver :D or mail
<ardchoille42> Ivanhoe, Just pop the livecd into the cd reader, reboot and set your BIOS to boot from cd
<riotkittie> Ivanhoe: use... persistantly?
<frogzoo> cyzie: got it thx, & yes, linux makes a great virus detector, specially cos it's mostly virus immune
<riotkittie> like maintain settings and changes?
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, I didn't know you could do that with Ubuntu livecd
<Ivanhoe> yes, riotkittie, thats what i want
<pi1l> hello! who can show me xorg.conf, configured for dual monitors, please?
<riotkittie> ardchoille42: yea, you can. or at least you can with dapper from what i understand
<Ivanhoe> how?
<riotkittie> Ivanhoe: hold on a sec. it's mentioned in one of my books, let me see if i can find the page and sum it up
<raven> I'd do everything to get this wireless working... I hate this.
<raven> anything, that should be :D
<Ivanhoe> k, thx
<abo> what is the print command line that I must use to print a page into a pdf file (or ps file)
<riotkitt1e> Ivanhoe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<frogzoo> ok, half way there- how do I convert an .flv file into a playable format? or is there an .flv codec?
<riotkittie> frogzoo: excellent question. i miss my .flv collection :<
<Chousuke> mplayer or vlc will play them
<frogzoo> kewl, thx
<Chousuke> just about any player should, I think
<Kud|> is there a way to autodetect sound cards?
<Jordan_U> My sound isn't working
<riotkittie> !sound | Jordan_U
<ubotu> Jordan_U: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Chousuke> Kud|: they should be automatically detected already.
<Kud|> Chousuke: It's not and according to Ubuntu wiki, it's support. :/
<Kud|> supported*
<Chousuke> Kud|: hm, weird.
<pi1l> BusID       "AGP:01:00:0" - that is a line from xorg.conf for one video-out. what it will be for the second?
<Chousuke> take a look at those pages listed in the sound factoid.
<oxigen> i dont have gnome-volume control in menus, but it's installed! how to setup this?
<Chousuke> wow, lots of people having trouble with sound.
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, That is a nice article. Thank you for the link.
<frogzoo> ok, that's completely awesome
<oxigen> sound sucks from a linux start
<frogzoo> Chousuke: works a treat, thx
<riotkittie> ardchoille42: youre welcome
<Kud|> Chousuke: I just noticed something, I can't unmute ALSA
<Alan71> hi
<CptS> hi
<oxigen> and this totem crap is still default!?
<Ivanhoe> thx riotkittie, I will try it ... but one question, I have an external HD with data on it, can I use this hd for the persistently live cd without erasing the data on it?
<Chousuke> Kud|: I don't really know how to debug sound. :/
<frogzoo> oxigen: ignore totem, get gxine which is awesome
<oxigen> frogzoo: i know, but why they still persist with this totem crap?
<CptS> I've just installed a new ubuntu server, but somehow i can only address it using it's IP address. what's the pkg i need to install in order to set up some sort of dns?
<CptS> (o
<CptS> (i'm quite the newbie, btw)
<riotkittie> Ivanhoe: i imagine you'd need to make a new partition on that drive, in a linux friendly format.
<oxigen> so, no one knows how to add gnome-volume-control in menu??!
<amorphous_> could someone tell me the name of the gnome-desktop package?
<frogzoo> oxigen: yep, it would make perfect sense to default to gxine or vlc
<riotkittie> oxigen: which menu are you trying to add it to?
<oxigen> riotkittie: wherever!
<oxigen> just in menu!
<oxigen> it's also stupid that you cant put app easy in menus!
<thomas> hi everyone
<thomas> i have some problems with my usplash
<erUSUL> oxigen: Right click on menu; choose edit menu; add the entry you want <<<<
<oxigen> erUSUL: but there is no volume-control icon!
<Ivanhoe> riotkittie: okay and If I decide to use an usb stick, what size do you think must have it?
<noneee> hello, who can tell me info on memory usage of xubuntu?
<Bu-Omar> hello, is there a pdf editor for Ubuntu ?
<noneee> is xubuntu is it a good replacement for gnome?
* Nabiki likes xubuntu!
<erUSUL> oxigen: right click in pane; choose add to panel; add a volume control applet <<<<
<astroboy> n #slug
<erUSUL> right click on panel*
<Slart> Bu-Omar: I don't think there is... except for ones coming from Adobe... at least I've never seen one
<Nabiki> noneee:  If you try to install something that requires a chunk of gnome that xubuntu doesn't already have, then apt-get/synaptic will install what you need too. :)
<wg|Rage_nox> hi
<Nabiki> Slart:  Does Adobe support an editor for Linux? ^.^
<Slart> Nabiki: I have no idea.. probably not
<erUSUL> Nabiki: no that i know of
<Slart> Nabiki: I was talking generally.. windows/linux/mac whatever
<Nabiki> :P  If they did, it would be cool.  ^^;;
<noneee> Nabiki, I just wanted to know memory usage of xubuntu
<Slart> yes, that would be nice
<Nabiki> OpenOffice will save as a PDF, but it won't open an existing one for edit.
<Nabiki> noneee:  Memory wise, it is much lower overhead than KDE or Gnome.
<Slart> the gimp will open for edit.. but it will probably not be what you want
<wg|Rage_nox> i have problems running my xserver with my nvidia grafix card
<dooooomi> hi! what is the right place in ubuntu to change $LD_LIBRARY_PATH globally?
<frogzoo>  dooooomi /etc/environment
<oxigen> erUSUL: it work only if i add custom application launcher, which is stupid!
<mondoshawan> hi all
<dooooomi> frogzoo: that's what i thought, but it doesn't work
<Ivanhoe> hi mondoshawan
<wg|Rage_nox> hi
<oxigen> erUSUL: now i have icon with a question mark :/
<dooooomi> frogzoo: it works for other variables, but somehow $LD_LIBRARY_PATH seems to be a special case
<riotkittie> Ivanhoe: of that, i am not really sure, sorry.
<mondoshawan> can somebody tell me how can i activate that when i am typing in console sudo apt-get install jav  And then typing the Tabulator button that he shows me the packages?
<hbaigu> dooooomi, you can add the path to /etc/ld.so.conf
<pequatre> hi. does anyone know how to disable a tty ? i'd like to keep tty1 and 2 only...
<oxigen> i wonder what computers have gnome coders? zx-spectrum?
<wg|Rage_nox> mondoshawan: "apt-cache search jav"
<wg|Rage_nox> there u get the packages
<erUSUL> oxigen: you want a volume control applet, just right click on pane; choose add to panel; add a volume control applet it is that easy.... no custom launcher no anything it is under system and hardware category...
<mondoshawan> thanks
<frogzoo> dooooomi: you log out/back in?
<dooooomi> frogzoo: yep, didn't help
<dooooomi> hbaigu: is there a way to change the order in which paths are searched for libraries? i need my own path to come before /usr/lib...
<OldMan_> hi
<hbaigu> dooooomi, you put in order, the first is the first
<Filox> hello to evryone!!!!   i have installed xubuntu on my pc, but when i select kernel version from grub menu , i cant see anything until x appears. I must config grub terminal like lilo vga=799 remenber? how can i do?
<nothlit> dooooomi: you know LD_LIBRARY_PATH isn't really something you're supposed to touch right?
<nothlit> !grub | Filox
<ubotu> Filox: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> Filox: in grub config just delete splash and quiet boot parameters.... maybe the splash screen is not working for you
<hbaigu> dooooomi, you have to run 'sudo ldconfig' to generate the cache
<Yancho> guys maybe u know .. have any idea of a software that receives gps coordinates from a bluetooth gps dongle and can store them in a text file / database / somehwere?
<dooooomi> hbaigu: /usr/lib is not even in ld.so.conf, so putting my own path first doesn't seem to be possible
<nothlit> dooooomi: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Admin/ld-lib-path.html
<Assargadon> How can I force my Ubuntu to be gateway (like windows ICS) ?
<Bagoor> I want to write a simple bash script to do something if folder "abc" was not exists. what's the IF command ?
<infidel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<infidel> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Assargadon> How can I force my Ubuntu to be gateway (like Windows ICS) ?
<Bagoor> Assargadon, using IPTables
<nothlit>  Bagoor -d
<Assargadon> Bagoor, but IPtables is firewall, isn't it?
<Bagoor> nothlit, -d is for existance, what should I use if I want to tell not exist ?
<Bagoor> Assargadon, yes, but it has the NAT feature too
<dooooomi> nothlit: ok, let me rephrase my question then... how do i make sure that my own version of a library (compiled from source) is used, instead of the one already in /usr/lib?
<bimberi> Assargadon: try firestarter (frontend to iptables)
<nothlit> Bagoor: ||
<Assargadon> bimberi: thanks, I'll try thee now
<Bagoor> nothlit, if [ || -d "abc" ]  <-- is it right ?
<hbaigu> dooooomi, you compile with ./configure --prefix=/usr
<eztk> is it possible to automatically deploy the security updates? i often have to keep going through the cumbersome process to deploy them, i.e., entering password clicking ok etc etc
<frogzoo> dooooomi: you want ldconfig methinks
<hjmills> can anybody recommend a full screen media player for use one an ubuntu based media centre?
<Christoffer> Does anyone know how to see the bandwidth incomming/outcomming?
<frogzoo> dooooomi: strange /etc/environment doesn't work - you weren't using env variables in there were you?
<dooooomi> hbaigu: i don't like to overwrite the files from the ubuntu package, that would be even worse than LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nothlit> Bagoor: rofl no
<hbaigu> dooooomi, then you make a package
<nothlit> Bagoor: if you need general linux help, i suggest ##linux (only use #bash if you dare to)
<dooooomi> frogzoo: nope, i weren't. i don't understand why this didn't work either, but somewhere else the value of $LD_LIBRARY_PATH seems to be reset
<Christoffer> Does anyone know how to see the bandwidth incomming/outcomming?
<frogzoo> dooooomi: sure, just add it to /etc/ld.so.conf   & run ldconfig
<riotkittie> argh. there needs to be a 'select all for complete removal' under not installed/residual config section in synaptic :\
<hbaigu> Christoffer, there are the applet netspeed
<Christoffer> hbaigu, that would mean? :)
<hbaigu> Christoffer, from gnome
<dooooomi> frogzoo: yeah, but then the library in /usr/lib will still be found before my own version
<nothlit> dooooomi: can't you do LD_LIBRARY_PATH=mydir:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Nabiki> I have a coding question: Are there any suggestions for naming conventions?  There are several out there, and the all claim to be "The Standard."
<hbaigu> Christoffer, netspeed - Traffic monitor applet for GNOME
<riotkittie> Christoffer: if youre using GNOME, right click on a panel, add to panel ... you should see it there
<eztk> christoffer: i use Gnome Network Monitor 0.4 applet
<eztk> christoffer: it shows the k/s for rx and tx
<eztk> no fancy graphs or anything
<dooooomi> nothlit: i can, but the question is where to do that, so that the library path will be used by every app, in every user account
<eztk> you can use it to monitor whichever interface you like, like eth1
<frogzoo> dooooomi: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xxx
<frogzoo> dooooomi: in /etc/environment - definately sets the env var, just checked it
<Ivanhoe> I am going for cooking ... good bye
<nothlit> dooooomi: /etc/profile ?
<BabyBat> Hi every one
<dooooomi> frogzoo: i'll try it again...
* nothlit doesn't even have a /etc/environment here ^^
<frogzoo> dooooomi: check that /etc/environment is 644
<frogzoo> nothlit: wierd, where's your PATH set ?
<nothlit> frogzoo: /etc/profile
<nothlit> frogzoo: not running ubuntu atm
<BabyBat> Anyone ever installed this splash theme (http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50468) to 6.06?
<nothlit> !splash | Bagoor
<ubotu> Bagoor: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nothlit> Bagoor: oops sry
<nothlit> !splash | BabyBat
<ubotu> BabyBat: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Wibble-> Hey - does anyone know a reasonable 3d benchmark on Linux? I was given a 3d card and wanted some way of assessing its performance against the one I've got installed.
<nothlit> !usplash | BabyBat
<ubotu> BabyBat: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dooooomi> frogzoo: well, it works in a text mode console, but not in X
<BabyBat> <ubotu> I did everything according to this guide even thou my resolution have changed Image does not appears on the screen
<frogzoo> dooooomi: can't win :(
<dooooomi> frogzoo: the weird thing is that i can set other variables in /etc/environment, but not $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Tatster> Hi all.  Is there an equivalent app to Picasa available for Ubuntu?
<nothlit> Wibble-: quake3
<frogzoo> Tatster: yes, it's called Picasa
<nothlit> Tatster: yes, fspot, but you can install picasa for ubuntu as well
<Wibble-> nothlit: isn't there a benchmark that isn't a game? (I mean something like 3dmark for Linux)
<eztk> im so glad the stoopid control+backspace combination has been disabled.. i used to accidentally reset gnome all the time :p
<wg|Rage_nox> i have problems running my xserver with my nvidia grafix card
<nothlit> Wibble-: http://www.tomshardware.com/2000/08/11/nvidia_3d_under_linux/page7.html
<hbaigu> eztk, i fell the opposite
<nothlit> Wibble-: most people just run glxgears rofl (even though it isn't really a benchmark)
<Wibble-> sweet nothlit - thanks.  Did you google that, or know it? If you googled, what did you google for? (and I couldn't get glxgears to tell me a fps figure!!!)
<nothlit> !picasa | Tatster
<ubotu> Tatster: Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<nothlit> Wibble-: linux 3d benchmark
<Wibble-> heh... thats what I googled for too :/
<mabus> how do you manage what services get stopped started at booot
<nothlit> Wibble-: you run glxgears -info
<Wibble-> ohhhhh ok - thanks again nothlit
<dooooomi> nothlit: same for /etc/profile, btw
<Tatster> fantastic.  Thanks all.   I looked on the google site but didn't find those Linux pages.  :-)
<nothlit> dooooomi: have you tried restarting?
<nothlit> dooooomi: after /etc/profile
<Shaffox> i have a burned a cd with the iso i downloaded from the site, but when i press'start or install' i get a black sreen, and when i press 'safe graphics mode' i get an error..
<Shaffox> what to do now ?
<dooooomi> nothlit: i logged out and back in
<nothlit> dooooomi: you're using export right?
<mabus> what's the package that contains gnome-system-log
<Ilovemypuppy> I need a good howto on how to set up a MySql username, password, Database Name, and Database Prefix on a freshly installed LAMP server. Can anyone help me out?
<Assargadon> bimberi, Bagoor: thanks, my Ubuntu now is pretty good gateway
<bimberi> Assargadon: cool :)
<archiuz> ta.lt
<hasta2003> salve
<Assargadon> bimberi, yes :)
<dooooomi> nothlit: in /etc/profile, yes. in /etc/environment, no
<nothlit> !lamp | Ilovemypuppy
<ubotu> Ilovemypuppy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bimberi> Ilovemypuppy: the lamp howto might have what you need - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ilovemypuppy> thank you
<nothlit> dooooomi: anyways i'm not sure how /etc/profile is sourced, but if its like /etc/profile.d it might need restarting
<hasta2003> when I wake up my laptop from standby(S3) nothing run.. How can I troubleshoot?
<Ilovemypuppy> BEAUTIFUL - that's EXACTLY what I needed - thank you!
<NoEvidenZ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fatbrain> What are the deb-url for the feisty repositories?
<nothlit> !ubuntu+1 | fatbrain
<ubotu> fatbrain: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dooooomi> nothlit: by restart you mean reboot?
<nothlit> dooooomi: possibly
<nothlit> dooooomi: system restarts don't necessarily need power off/on though
<Shaffox> :s
<martint> VNC connection reboot my machine, any idea?
<knubbe> im gonna try to attach my mobile phone to kubuntu (yes, i know this is an issue and it probably wont work, but..). when its attched, how do i see this port its connected to? (/dev/....)
<hasta2003> nothing to do with acpi?
<nothlit> martint: don't use vino-server or reinstall it
<gaminggeek> Hello
<gaminggeek> I can't turn on my swap partition
<dooooomi> nothlit: i kind of doubt that a reboot will help, but i'll try that later
<gaminggeek> for some reason its turned off
<mabus> gaminggeek: be more specific?
<martint>  <nothlit> how do I know if I'm using it?
<mabus> swapon /dev/yourswap
<gaminggeek> root@tycho:/home/caleb# swapon /dev/hda2
<gaminggeek> swapon: /dev/hda2: Invalid argument
<gaminggeek> root@tycho:/home/caleb#
<hasta2003> any help?
<nothlit> martint: if you're using System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop, you're sing it
<hbaigu> dooooomi, ld.so.conf should do what you needed, did you run 'sudo ldconfig' affer you change it
<rc-1> how do i change what opens a filetype? im on ubuntu
<nothlit> gaminggeek: sudo swapon -a
<martint>  <nothlit> I'm not, I'm on Kubuntu
<ardchoille42> nothlit, He seems to be logged into the root account already
<gaminggeek> root@tycho:/home/caleb# swapon -a
<gaminggeek> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/5680b40b-3091-4ed6-8e5a-1e0b5af0a562: Invalid argument
<hbaigu> dooooomi, how looks like the output of 'ldconfig -v -N'
<nothlit> rc-1: right click on the file, PROPERTIES, open with
<frogzoo> knubbe: is this USB ? should be /dev/ttyUSB0
<rc-1> nothlit, oh sorry i meant in firefox
<frogzoo> knubbe: otherwise /dev/ttyS0
<nothlit> rc-1: if you're in edgy theres a handler section for that
<nothlit> rc-1: if firefox uses gnome-open, you can still set it the way i told you though
<gaminggeek> nothlit, any help?
<rc-1> nothlit, thanks
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to get spamassassin to work with thunderbird?
<BabyBat> So does anyone have ideas about what can go wrong with Usplash?
<nothlit> !uuid | gaminggeek
<ubotu> gaminggeek: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cherva> changing ownership on a file from a console ???
<nothlit> gaminggeek: you need to update your fstab to point to the correct swap partition
<hbaigu> cherva, chown user:group file
<rc-1> nothlit, hmmm theres nothing in the firefox manager thing, is there a command line to change what opens a filetype?
<dooooomi> hbaigu, what should i look for in 'ldconfig -v -N'? my own path is listed first there, but still the library is not found
<gaminggeek> ID_FS_UUID=5680b40b-3091-4ed6-8e5a-1e0b5af0a562 | UUID=5680b40b-3091-4ed6-8e5a-1e0b5af0a562 none swap sw 0 0
<frogzoo> dooooomi: clearly X or gnome is resetting the variable
<nothlit> rc-1: like i said, if firefox uses gnome-open you can use the right click PROPERTIES open with method
<cherva> chown NEWUSER:group file
<cherva> ??
<cherva> not working man
<vhellmet> how do I compille a module? Actually trying to compile 'saa7134' for CentOS
<nothlit> rc-1: otherwise maybbe use galternatives/gconf-editor, but i wouldn't know, i don't use firefox
<nothlit> vhellmet: #centos
<vhellmet> yea.. but, for some reason, I can't seem to get help there..
<frogzoo> dooooomi: does this need to be global or just per user?
<vhellmet> no one is chatting
<nothlit> cherva: you may need sudo and -R if its a folder
<gaminggeek> nothlit, they are the same already
<znerk__> hi there..
<cherva> no it is a file and I'm in su Mode (actually it is a txt file in /bin )
<nothlit> gaminggeek: obviously the uuid is wrong or your fstab line is
<znerk__> Can any1 help me with installing raR?
<nothlit> !packages | znerk__
<ubotu> znerk__: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<hbaigu> cherva, do the NEWUSER exits?
<znerk__> I write : sudo aptitude install rar
<dooooomi> hbaigu, could this have anything to do with the fact that i manually made a link to the library (basically doing ldconfig's job)? the problem is that the names of the libraries don't match, the link in question is "libjack-0.100.0.so.0 -> libjack.so.0"
<nothlit> !repos | znerk__
<ubotu> znerk__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gaminggeek> nothlit, its doesnt look likt it is
<gaminggeek> UUID=5680b40b-3091-4ed6-8e5a-1e0b5af0a562 none swap sw 0 0
<dooooomi> frogzoo: global would be nice, but i guess a per user solution might do as well
<frogzoo> dooooomi: why not set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in ~/.gnomerc ?
<gaminggeek> ID_FS_UUID=5680b40b-3091-4ed6-8e5a-1e0b5af0a562
<dooooomi> frogzoo: because i'm not running gnome ;)
<cherva> yes i'm logged with the user cherva and i have a file in /bin that i want to make not root but cherva's owner
<gaminggeek> They are the same
<znerk__> Those page didnt help me any..
<hbaigu> cherva, sudo chown cherva: file
<nothlit> gaminggeek:you checked with blkid ?
<znerk__> my problem is that even I have installed unrar-free ARchive manager can't open rar files..
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to get spamassassin to work with thunderbird?  I suppose I have to run fetchmail from thunderbird and then pipe it through postfix??
<cherva> done thanks
<martint_> VNC connection reboot my machine, any idea?
<NoEvidenZ> !cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gaminggeek> blkid?
<znerk__> Why dosent my archive manager Open rar files then?someone?
<hbaigu> cherva, by the way a txt file in /bin owned by a user, is not a correct way.
<nothlit> !uuid | gaminggeek
<ubotu> gaminggeek: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nothlit> gaminggeek: i give you the factoids for a reason :P
<NoEvidenZ> I've put in my Quake CD, it comes up as having music, but how can I look at the other files on the CD?
<nothlit> znerk__: IIRC you need unrar or rar, unrar-free doesn't work with file-roller
<christopherl> anyone know how to change the color of hostname ( christopherl@christopherl ) in Gnome terminal? It would look cool
<gaminggeek> nothlit, the number is fine
<BabyBat> >ubotu< Do you have any other ideas what can be wrong with Usplash, I`ve installed another splash from kubuntu, it shows on exit but not at startup
<otacon22__> hi all, I need a little help about video recording: i have a video card that caputure video from 2 antenna input and a pal input, for esample in amsn when i want to use a camera plugged to pal input port I can say to amsn wich post use, now i need a program who can make me able to record video input from that card but from the pal port, I have tryed with vlc recording function, but it record from the tv port! all the card is under /d
<otacon22__> ev/video0, so I can't say to vlc wich port use if it don't ask me, anyone know a program to record video who can make me able to choose the input port?
<nothlit> gaminggeek: did you check with blkid?
<nothlit> !usplash | BabyBat
<ubotu> BabyBat: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<nothlit> BabyBat: you need to run the command after &&
<gaminggeek> nothlit, that page has nothing about blkid
<gianny> is better use 32 or 64 bit version? i have got an intel 640 processor with em64 tecnology
<nothlit> gaminggeek: READ THE ENTIRE FACTOID
<znerk__> Even tho I write sudo apt-get install unrar
<shiv> firefox won't start and I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3939/
<znerk__> I cant find any packages..
<nothlit> gianny: 64 bit is a hassle if you want to run wine or vmware or flash
<nothlit> !repos | znerk__
<ubotu> znerk__: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nothlit> znerk__: you need to enable the other repos
<gaminggeek> nothlit, you dude calm down I have and I did a search in my browser for blkid
<znerk__> How nothlit?
<ardchoille42> christopherl, have a look at ~/.bashrc.. there's a good example of how to do prompt colouring
<nothlit> !uuid | gaminggeek
<ubotu> gaminggeek: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nothlit> gaminggeek: read carefully
<nothlit> !repos | znerk__ follow this
<ubotu> znerk__ follow this: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wiccan-two> hi, i need some help
<riotkittie> shiv: have you tried starting in safe mode?
<znerk__> stands there how I can update?
<gaminggeek> nothlit, its a wiki It might have changed have you checked that?
<nothlit> znerk__: apt-get update
<nothlit> !uuid | gaminggeek read the entire line word by word, don't scan for links
<ubotu> gaminggeek read the entire line word by word, don't scan for links: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shiv> riotkittie: how do I do that?
<znerk__> Updating,thanks
<tom47> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wiccan-two> my synaptics touch pad isnt working correctly and there is no entry in xorg.conf for it
<gianny> there are differences on performance between 32 and 64bit versions?
<riotkittie> shiv: im not sure if it will help as im not sure what your error /i am not in X/ ... but in a term, type firefox --safe-mode
<NoEvidenZ> Can anyone tell me how I can find the files on my cdrom?
<znerk__> click the cd room?
<izrok> :)
<nothlit> gianny: not unless you do video/audio/image editing or 3d rendering
<riotkittie> not sure what your error is , rather.
<NoEvidenZ> Tried that. It just comes up as a music cd.
<shiv> riotkittie: I am just uninstalling it completely and then reinstalling. Lets see
<nothlit> gaminggeek: run 'blkid'
<christopherl> ardchoille42:thanks
<gianny> i have to use matlab and cad software
<gaminggeek> nothlit, the command has changed to vol_id and yes I have checked that
<riotkittie> shiv: i might end up doing that myself :\
<shiv> riotkittie: that worked.
<riotkittie> firefox keeps dying with a seg fault each time i try to visit a certain website :\
<gaminggeek> the number is right
<znerk__> Thanks for help,fixed unrar prob.)
<tom47> site?
<frogzoo> riotkittie: you running flash 9 ?
<jhai1> !ghostscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghostscript - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> gaminggeek: ok what /dev/hda# or sda# is your swap partition
<riotkittie> frogzoo: yes
<frogzoo> riotkittie: bump up storage to 10M may help
<jhai1> Looking at the repository (in synaptic) there appear to be various versions of ghostscript.  Where can I find what the differences are?
<NoEvidenZ> Heh, found it. Damn I feel stupid.
<y3it221_klce> !g command to mount ntfs
<gianny> nothlit: i work with matlab and cad software you think is better 32 bit os for this softwate?
<shiv> jhai1: hey are u from India?
<jhai1> shiv: No
<nothlit> gianny: i wouldn't know
<y3it221_klce> !g mount ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g mount ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gaminggeek> nothlit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3940/
<shiv> jhai1: no probs. I have the same surname as your nick here and I thought so..
<gaminggeek> # /dev/hda2 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<gaminggeek> UUID=5680b40b-3091-4ed6-8e5a-1e0b5af0a562 none swap sw 0 0
<gaminggeek> as you can see the number is the same
<riotkittie> Ok that is weird. suddenly it works fine again, without having had to do anything.
<riotkittie> then again, i suppose its not that weird as it suddenly stopped working with my having done nothing :P
<riotkittie> and firefox has a long history of doing things to drive me insane. hmmph.
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to convert a flash video to ogg theora with ffmpeg2theora.  However for some reason with this particular file its only recognising the audio.  How do I fix this?
<gaminggeek> nothlit, I have even done an md5 sum of the 2 strings
<gaminggeek> it is the same number
<gaminggeek> it is not the number
<znerk__> Best Direct Connect client?
<nothlit> gaminggeek: sudo swapon /dev/hda2 doesnt work?
<gaminggeek> swapon: /dev/hda2: Invalid argument
<frogzoo> riotkittie: seriously - right click - settings - folder icon - storage = 10M
<znerk__> Whats the best direct connect client?
<Baco> Gocmenlerin ve Genclerin tek bulusma noktas0131  (www.gocmeniz.net)
<Baco> Gocmenlerin ve Genclerin tek bulusma noktas0131  (www.gocmeniz.net)
<nothlit> gaminggeek: 'swapon -s;blkid'
<hjmills> how can i resize the / partition? do i need to boot from a live cd or can i do it from within the system?
<gaminggeek> nothlit, blkid is broken!
<BabyBat> -nothlit- When I am runnung sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) I am getting this: Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... what wrong?
<gaminggeek> hence why it is not in the wiki any more
<gaminggeek> vol_id is better
<nothlit> !usplash | BabyBat
<ubotu> BabyBat: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gaminggeek> and it is the command in the wiki
<frogzoo> gaminggeek: blkid is broken how? works for m?
<NoEvidenZ> !wine
<gaminggeek> "
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nothlit> gaminggeek: err, its the command in the factoid
<gaminggeek> nothlit, you read the factoid recently?
<riotkittie> at the risk of sounding totally stupid... /what/ am i supposed to be right-clicking on ? :P
<nothlit> riotkittie: the filetype
<gaminggeek> like in the last 10 minutes?
<NoEvidenZ> anyone know how to make WINE emulate a DOS program instead of running it as a windows nt program?
<frogzoo> riotkittie: the flash window
<frogzoo> NoEvidenZ: dosemu perhaps?
<nothlit> gaminggeek: yes ' run this command in a !shell:  blkid '
<Xappe> NoEvidenZ: you could try one of the DOS-emulators out there...dosemu, dosbox...
<gaminggeek> ah ha
<riotkittie> frogzoo: ah, okay
<NoEvidenZ> frogzoo: Xappe: Might have to, eh?
<NoEvidenZ> frogzoo: Xappe: THanks.
<gaminggeek> well on the wiki it has a different command
<nothlit> gaminggeek: the WIKI article explains the move to uuid and the backend implmentation, not that blkid is broken.
<Nana`> hi, any french there ?
<gaminggeek> blkid is broken for men
<gaminggeek> *me
<riotkittie> !fr | Nana`
<ubotu> Nana`: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SammyF> hey there
<Nana`> ok thanks :)
<Nabiki> NoEvidenZ:  And in a lot of cases the Open Dos clone that a lot of the emus suggest handles most dos aps just fine.  :)
<riotkittie> yw
<frogzoo> gaminggeek: broken how?
<nothlit> gaminggeek: anyways run sudo swapon -s
<SammyF> sigh .. some of my NTFS HDDs disappeared and can't be mounted. They are listed when I try sudo flist -l. Any idea how I can makle Ubuntu mount them again?
<gaminggeek> nothlit, I did that already
<nothlit> gaminggeek: and?
<nothlit> !ntfs > SammyF
<gaminggeek> it failed
<nothlit> gaminggeek: how could it fail? its a report, not an action
<Nana`> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Nana`> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<SammyF> thanks ;)
<gaminggeek> nothlit, ok well it reports nothing
<tom47> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mewt> Hi, in firefox id like that when i press backspace it goes one page back but it only scrolls up the same page, any way to change this ?
<Znortfl> Hello ubuntu people, I got a logitech gamepad (usb) and I am not able to configure it's buttons (tried it with gnometris). Is there any driver or special program I need to recognize its input?
<BabyBat> >ubotu< I did everything exactly as described in USplashCustomizationHowto the only thing that I1ve noticed is "Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<BabyBat> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BabyBat> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..." where it looks for the splash image?
<Ilovemypuppy> Hey thank you guys VERY much!!! that was REALLY easy to do the LAMP server, I thought it would be WAY harder than that
<Ilovemypuppy> is it that easy on regular Debian?
<SoulChild> Hey why does it take so long if i copy a 500 MB file on my MMC Card ,... ????
<nothlit> BabyBat: you should follow the instructions the usplash theme gives you
<nothlit> BabyBat: and ubotu is a bot, not a person
<SoulChild> Please help me ...
<frogzoo> BabyBat: update-grub fails to recognise workable splash images - you're best off booting grub, & seeing if the images display from the grub prompt
<SoulChild> :(
<nothlit> frogzoo: he wants a usplash image, not a grub splash
<nothlit> Ilovemypuppy: i don't think debian has a server disc, so no, but it shouldn't be that hard either
<Ilovemypuppy> I mean getting mysql, apache2, and php5 to get along
<nothlit> gaminggeek: have you checked your logs and seen if udev is failing horribly or something
<frogzoo> nothlit: grub BabyBat means, I think: "Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<frogzoo> BabyBat: this is what I do in menu.lst: splashimage (hd0,6)/boot/grub/splashimages/pcaribbean.xpm.gz
<gaminggeek> nothlit, what log will have udev messages in it?
<gaminggeek> nm I found it :P
<arron> Can someone help me?
<arron> when i try partition my usb pen it mounts half way through the operation making it fail
<arron> can anyone help?
<frogzoo> arron: that's a bit gross - log out & try it from the command line - ctrl alt f1
<BabyBat> -nothlit- I followed the instructions in theme tar but it does not help eather.
<sn0m> hi
<nothlit> BabyBat: can you give me the link of that splash again
<arron> well im trying to do it from gparted
<Znortfl> How do I use my gamepad in linux?
<gaminggeek> nothing bad from a quick skim
<arron> i dunno how to do it from the command line
<gaminggeek> Zajjko, depends on the gamepad
<BabyBat> -nothlit- http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50468
<erUSUL> arron: do a sudo tail -f /var/log/messages during the operation in another terminal an see if the kernel reports any errors
<arron> k
<sn0m> hey fellas can someone tell me how to fix this-The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MultiLoadApplet".
<Znortfl> Err, gaminggeek, did you mean me?
<nothlit> gaminggeek: hey sorry BabyBat gaminggeek , i gotta go but gaminggeek it sounds like something scary with udev is going on or smth
<gaminggeek> nothlit, ok bye
<gaminggeek> Zajjko, it has to be supported
<BabyBat> nothlit bb
<Gunrun> guys, I have downloaded the ppu version of ubuntu 6.10, but I can burn it on my PC right?
<Znortfl> Its a logitech "Dual Action", USB plug. Where can I see if it is supported?
<sc0tt> Anyone know how to check ink levels on a Lexmark printer configured to be used via cups?
<BabyBat> -frogzoo- So I need to exactly point to the splash image in menu list?
<frogzoo> BabyBat: if grub can read the image, that will work
<ghatak> got a small question, i have ubuntu set up as dual boot with windows, if i reinstall ubuntu, will i loose the GRUB configuration for Windows Dual boot?
<erUSUL> ghatak: you should not but anyway adding windows to the grub menu is almost trivial
<sc0tt> in theory ghatak you shouldn't
<BabyBat> The problem is that splash images are in special format *.so
<tom47> ghatak and if there is a probem there is plenty of online advice on how to sort it (grub) out
<sc0tt> yep :)
<znerk__> Is there possible to accses your zen at Ubuntu?
<mewt> znerk__, yeah with gnomad2
<ghatak> Right, currently my partitions are messed up, some NTFS and some Ext3, i wanted to convert all of em to Ext3 apart from the one which has windows, as i have data in NTFS parts, so i have to do a loads of bzip2 and then reformat em to ext3. i guess there is no way around that
<znerk__> link?
<ghatak> Yea, i was just getting some info before i commit, i can always get online with my trusty ubuntu CD as it always works :)
<tom47> sc0tt if you have not seen this maybe its worth a look .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714.
<frogzoo> BabyBat: google 'create grub image'
<jrib> !usplash | BabyBat
<ubotu> BabyBat: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<`underOATH> anyone know how to fix this? at the end of running "make" for installation of srvx it shows this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3941/
<BabyBat> OK I will google for a while :)
<jrib> hmm htat's not right...
<`underOATH> anyone know how to fix my problem :/
<jrib> `underOATH: find out what it is trying to 'exec'
<otacon22__> anyone know where can i download gpsdrive maps?
<distry> what is a good looking panel for ubuntu?
<`underOATH> jrib: do you want me to just paste the whole thing that happens when i do "make" ?
<jrib> `underOATH: sure
<`underOATH> jrib: k one sec
<Phopsy> Hi there, I've got a wireless internet problem in Edgy in that I can't obtain an IP address, is this my end or the router's end?
<`underOATH> Phopsy: what are you using to port the drivers from windows to linux ?
<Perryman> I think something's wrong with my hard drives
<Phopsy> Underoath: I'm just using the native Linux drivers for my wireless card...or are you asking about the router drivers...
<Perryman> every boot i get errors
<Perryman> is there somewhere i can find boot error logs?
<Nikolas> dmesg
<`underOATH> Phopsy: i was talking about for your card. hmm i didn't know any wireless card companies actually made official linux drivers
<`underOATH> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3942/
<Perryman> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> `underOATH: that one doesn't have any errors
<Phopsy> Underoath: Well, the card seems to be working, it detects a valid signal in Wifi Radar.
<Perryman> i think my hard drive scsi parity errors have something to do with my add/remove / synaptic crashes
<Perryman> last boot i went to install opera via add/remove and it crashed entirely
<Perryman> now i installed flash player, and it's hung
<`underOATH> jrib: i'll post the make and make install things now than because it's not working
<eamo> Hi, jumpy (slow) DVD on Dapper- dma is on, device dev/hdd, any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> Perryman: 32bit edgy?
<`underOATH> jrib: same link again (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3943/)
<Perryman> erm yes, i believe i installed 32 bit. i've got amd 64 though
<Windy> hi, could someone please tell me how to get make a shortcut to an app (ventrilo) running through WINE?
<Perryman> gnomefreak: yes 32 bit
<jrib> `underOATH: try make clean  and then make
<jrib> `underOATH: wait never mind I see it
<`underOATH> jrib: the permissions right?
<`underOATH> jrib: should i run "sudo make install" ?
<jrib> `underOATH: when you make install, you need to use sudo.  Even better, would be to use 'sudo checkinstall' instead
<jrib> !checkinstall | `underOATH
<ubotu> `underOATH: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<`underOATH> jrib: i noticed the problem before you :)
<jrib> heh :)
<`underOATH> jrib: srvx-1.3.1 has been installed to /usr/local :):):):):):)
<Nikolas> Windy, make a launcher that points to `wine ventrilo`
<Windy> hmm launcher?
<`Theus`> Hi all
<Nikolas> gnome launcher
<Windy> i've tried making it in alacarte with 'wine ventrilo' and run in terminal
<Windy> but it doesn't work for some reason
<`underOATH> Windy: from my past expierence i've found that ventrilo doesn't work with ubuntu
<Windy> it does.
<Windy> it works fine with WINE
<`underOATH> Windy: i got it installed before but my sound wouldn't work and stuff
<Windy> just i could never get a shortcut going
<Windy> have you done the system.ini fix?
<`Theus`> where is webmin in ubuntu server dapper version? in universe e multive is not present, thanks
<Nikolas> Windy, try `wine /path/to/your/ventrilo.exe`
<Windy> i had that problem with the latest install, but i think i might have fixed it
<Windy> Nikolas: that was the first thing i tried
<Windy> where's this gnome launcher thing?
<`underOATH> Windy: i donno, thats why i just went out and bought a nice desktop and put vista on it now :)
<Windy> i made a shortcut under alacarte with wine ~/ventrilo/ventrilo.exe
<Nikolas> Press the desktop with your right mouse button
<Windy> which is the command i type in terminal
<Nikolas> It should have an "add a launcher" option
<erUSUL> `Theus`: webmin is not in dapper iirc
<erUSUL> !info webmin dapper
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in dapper
<erUSUL> !search webmin dapper
<ubotu> Found: shipit,sources.list-#ubuntu-effects,newton,ntfs-3g,parties,dapper drake,k9copy,alternate,eft,koffice
<`Theus`> why?
<Windy> ah i see
<Windy> but can i put it under the applications menu?
<`underOATH> lol i know this sounds like a noob question but how do you rename a file using terminal so i can use sudo and get the right permissions?
<erUSUL> `Theus`: dunno
<jrib> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<`Theus`> erUSUL: Tnx
<AzMoo> `underOATH, mv original.file new.file
<AzMoo> `underOATH, Renaming is just moving.
<`underOATH> AzMoo: k thanks :)
<tom47>  Windy yes use >System>Preferences>Menu Layout
<Windy> tom47 already tried that
<Windy> for some reason, when you attempt to do it via a shortcut, it has a fit
<pbureau> is there another pastbin,the one for the channel keeps saying I am trying to spam and refuses to let me paste anything
<AzMoo> Does anybody know a way to increase the volume of my sound. It's very quiet when I output to my tv, but mplayer, alsa-mixer and my tv all report maximum volume.
<jrib> pbureau: it needs javascript enabled, you can use pastebin.ca for example
<`Theus`> alternative to webmin?
<Nikolas> pbureau, http://rafb.net/paste
<`underOATH> how the hell do i get to /usr/local in terminal
<jrib> AzMoo: the speaker in your notification area
<shiv> ubuntu showing 2 ethernet connections ecen though I have only one. The one that is wireless is not showing up in network configuration. Plz help
<AzMoo> jrib, that's full too. Seems to be the same thing as alsa-mixer.
<Windy> it seems to run fine if you manually hop into terminal and type the command, but any attempt to shortcut it makes the whole thing break down
<Nikolas> `underOATH, cd /usr/local
<erUSUL> `underOATH: cd /usr/local/ ??
<Windy> bit of an annoyance really
<erUSUL> !cli > `underOATH
<jrib> AzMoo: you raise PCM too in alsamixer?
<pbureau> Nikolas, thanks
<`underOATH> Nikolas & erUSUL: for some reason that didn't work a second ago but it worked now lol
<Windy> oh and Nikolas, the create launcher thing doesn't work i'm sorry
<Windy> whether i tell it to do it in terminal or just normally, i get no response
<AzMoo> jrib, no. Hopefully that'll help.
<`Theus`> what is a valid alternative for webmin?
<pbureau> I am compiling (if this is the wrong channel please indicate which one to ask into, I can find one about programming questions.) NetworkManager 0.64 and a few errors/warning have popped up and wondering what I should/can do anything about it -- Pastebin error messages - http://rafb.net/p/1oBjnh21.html
<pbureau> shiv
<pbureau> shiv, opps, goto terminal window and type lspci |grep -i ethernet what is the result
<sussch> hello
<tom47> hi
<sussch> what could be wrong if running wmcpu makes Kubuntu log off
<shiv> pbureau: I am rebooting now to see if the wireless card will be recognised. It was working fine just yesterday
<`underOATH> Anyone know how to set up C:Lines for services in an ircd config?
<Gecko> Hey there. I am running ubuntu on a server, but I have accidentally messed up my locales following a defective guide. I get the following messages: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory - locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory - locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory. Can anyone help me get my locales back?
<Nabiki> Not a clue.  Last time I set up an IRCD, Services used U:lines.
<sussch> wmcpu worked before i made a reset - Kubuntu crashed
<erUSUL> Gecko: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf'
<andrynux> no.org
<ovidiu> sal all
<fimp> hi
<tftb> hullo
<fimp> are anyone in here succesfully using ubuntu 6.10 and beryl with a radeon card?
<spoonyFTS> mmm beryl goodness
<shiv> pbureau: I am looking for wireless and when I do the lsgrep it does shows me correct wireless card installed (netgear)
<pbureau> fimp, haveto got the drivers flgx or something like that for it ?
<fimp> pbureau, i can't get direct rendering to work no matter if I use ati-driver or fglxr-driver
<Gecko> erUSUL: no that didn't do the trick...
<pbureau> shiv lshw -class network  do you see the wifi card there ?
<fimp> pbureau, do you know what I should try?
<Phopsy> Right! So I've ascertained that my wireless card is working but I can't get an IP address from my BT Home Hub / Thomson Speedtouch 7G wireless router. Any clues?
<pbureau> fimp, not really sorry
<fimp> ok, np
<seravitae> anyone wanna recommend a cd/dvd burning app?
<pbureau> Phopsy,  iwconfig indicates what device is your wifi (i.e ath0, eth1, wlan0 ??)
<seravitae> something maybe like nero.
<jrib> seravitae: k3b
<pbureau> seravitae, gnomebaker
<ste> \join
<Phopsy> Pbureau: wlan0
<Luis07> why most guides, including ubuntu's wiki, teaches how to install java 5 instead of 6?
<jrib> Luis07: because that is what is in the repositories for edgy
<pbureau> Phopsy,  type iwlist wlan0 -scanning , /msg pbureau the answer lets not flood this channel
<Luis07> jrib, java 6 is on the reps as well
<seravitae> pbureau: ok ill check that out along with k3b.
<jrib> Luis07: what is the package name?
<nothlit_> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in any distro I know
<Phopsy> pbureau: Thanks, one moment
<jrib> Luis07: I see it is in backports, but backports aren't a standard repository to have.  just use backports if you need 6 then
<Luis07> jrib, the package is sun-java6-bin, it's on multiverse
<genildo_> aew
<genildo_> alguem me ajuda aew
<jrib> in *edgy-backports* multiverse
<Luis07> genildo_, brazilian portuguese: #ubuntu-br
<Luis07> aqui, s ingls :)
<mombars> join #/asterisk-es
<Luis07> jrib, oh, I see then
<fimp> can anyone help me get direct rendering to work with a radeon card? Im using ubuntu 6.10
<genildo_> tank
<nothlit> BabyBat: https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765
<erUSUL> Gecko: :( check the values of the env variables to see if they got sensible values 'env | grep -i lang'
<Luis07> jrib, but why isn't it on the standard reps?
<pbureau> I am compiling (if this is the wrong channel please indicate which one to ask into, I can find one about programming questions.) NetworkManager 0.64 and a few errors/warning have popped up and wondering what I should/can do anything about it -- Pastebin error messages - http://rafb.net/p/1oBjnh21.html
<BabyBat> -nothlit- Thanks I`ll read it
<nothlit> !info sun-java6-bin edgy-backports
<ubotu> Package sun-java6-bin does not exist in edgy
<jrib> Luis07: once edgy is released (last october) nothing else goes into the repositories unless it's a major bugfix or security patch.  New software can only get into edgy through backports (or other outside repositories)
<hjmills> is it feisty or fiesty?
<jrib> hjmills: feisty
<hjmills> jrib: thanks
<Luis07> jrib, ohh I understand! excellent, thank you! cleared my mind
<jrib> !timetable | Luis07
<ubotu> Luis07: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<BabyBat> -nothlit- This was contained in the readme file provided with this theme, I realized that when I am upgrading boot process it could not find splash image
<sith-lord> sup?
<nothlit> BabyBat: did you update-alternatives -install it?
<BabyBat> Yes I performed every single step in that man
<BabyBat> BTW when I tried to use splash from kubuntu it changes image during shutdown but not at startup
<sith-lord> out of interest
<Gecko> erUSUL: hmm, for some reason it wants me to run en_DK instead of en_US. Where is the default locale values? I've tried setting it to en_US with dpkg-reconfigre localeconf with no luck...
<nothlit> BabyBat: even after you update-initramfs -u ?
<Gunrun> guys, should the final burnt copy of ubuntu only total like 500 meg?
<nothlit> BabyBat: did any of the steps fail while you were going through the instructions?
<shiv> pbureau: I see the card but it says disabled
<BabyBat> -nothlit- The only error was Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BabyBat> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<BabyBat> When I run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<`underOATH> lol how do you close srvx ?
<pbureau> shiv what driver= is indicated in lshw for that wifi card ?
<BabyBat> -nothlit- looks like it just can`t find that image for some reason even thou it is located where it should be by default
<nothlit> BabyBat: so you copied the fingerprint theme to /usr/lib/usplash properly?
<nothlit> BabyBat: all depends on where you saved/extracted the theme
<`underOATH> Ya know how to run something you do ./ how do you close something?
<nothlit> `underOATH: ctrl+c
<Gecko> Hmm, seems my $LANG is set to a non existing locale system wide. How do I change this?
<frogzoo> BabyBat: that msg about the missing grub splash can be safely ignored for installing usplash
<HellBound> hey ppl .. i am considering installing Ubuntu .. but I want to know if I will be able to get my 3G card running or not ... if some1 could msg me, that would be great :)
<`underOATH> nothlit: ctrl+c copies lol
<Gunrun> guys, is there an ubuntu install guide for mac machines?
<nothlit> Gecko: you could edit /etc/locale.gen and run locale-gen as root and relogin
<zz1> Hey Gecko! Have you tried using the language selector?
<nothlit> Gecko: doh sorry i was looking in the wrong partition
<IdleOne> Gunrun: pop in the cd and hold the letter C down while machine is booting
<Gecko> zz1: the dpkg-reconfigure localeconf?
<Gunrun> will it asume I want to dual boot or will it assume I want to just format everything?
<Gunrun> because I want to format everything
<IdleOne> Gunrun: it will ask you
<Gunrun> ah ok
<nothlit> Gecko: you can edit /etc/environment
<zz1> Gecko: No, I meant using the graphical language selector. It's accessible from Gnome/KDE menus.
<Gecko> nothlit: that already has LANG="en_US.UTF" specified
<Gecko> zz1: it's a server. No X
<HellBound> anyone got any ideas on installing a 3G card in Ubuntu?
<BabyBat> -nothlit- Yes it is located at usr/lib/usplash with others
<Gecko> nothlit: LANG="en_US.UTF-8" actually
<rly> hey
<`underOATH> rly: hello
<rly> how do I mount a drive?
<YumeNoEien> hi everyone
<rly> I've been reading on wiki
<nothlit> Gecko: that definitely should not be a non-existing locale
<`underOATH> rly: do you mean like a virtual drive to mount an iso?
<rly> about mounting drives
<rly> but the commands doesn't work
<Gunrun> uh... question? How much ram will my mac need to boot from the live disk?
<YumeNoEien> rly: man mount
<`underOATH> rly: do you mean like a virtual drive to mount an iso?
<pbureau> try sudo mount
<`underOATH> k you guys know more than me :P
<IdleOne> Gunrun: I think 32 is minimum
<rly> underoath, no... to access my NTFS drives
<Gunrun> ok
<YumeNoEien> no i dont, i just man everything :)
<Gunrun> so my 320 will be fine then :D
<nothlit> Gunrun: to run a whole gnome environment? i'd think at least 256
<pbureau> Gunrun,  well I can run it on a p3 w 256mb of ram I think you should be fine if you cover that much
<IdleOne> Gunrun: yeah that should be ok
<nothlit> !ntfs > rly
<Gunrun> no, I mean the live disk
<`underOATH> lol i don't know anything, i can't even figure out how to close my stupid srvx irc services lol
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g > rly
<Gunrun> not the other thing
<pbureau> Gunrun, livd cd runs gnome :)
<Gunrun> at the moment I have this orange bar bouncing around on screen
<Gunrun> and the ubuntu logo above it
<nothlit> thats the usplash loader
<Gunrun> ok
<`underOATH> Gunrun: that sounds like fun!!
<zz1> Gecko: try editing the files in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ and then run dpkg-reconfigure locales or locale-gen
<pbureau> Gunrun, give it a minute while it explores your hardware eventually it  will get to desktop
<Gunrun> righto
<nothlit> pbureau: hopefully :P
<`underOATH> so what are some differences before umm breezy and edgy
<Gunrun> I really hope I don't fuck this up, as I have no OS9 disks to go back to
<`underOATH> im still using breezy
<Ilovemypuppy> I need some help with my SMF forum software - its driving me nuts - how can I set this to people return to the thread they just posted in?
<pbureau> nothlit, never had a problem with a properly burned live cd disk :) (operative words, properly burned cd)
<nothlit> `underOATH: well breezy is outdated
<ompaul> !ohmy | Gunrun
<ubotu> Gunrun: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> `underOATH, breezy is no longer supported with security updates etc.
<Gunrun> oh sorry
<nothlit> `underOATH: and edgy is semi edgy, if you don't need it you can run dapper
<Gunrun> >.<
<Gunrun> o.O now I have a beige screen, with a cursor
<`underOATH> so basically edgy is just madd secure compared to breezy?
<nothlit> pbureau: some people have burned like 3-4 and md5 summed everything and had issues
<zz1> Gecko: are you there?
<pbureau> Gunrun, spare us the play by play this channel is bsy enough as is
<nothlit> `underOATH: no, just up to date
<pbureau> s/bsy/busy
<Gunrun> sorry
<Gecko> zz1: just tried that
<Nabiki> Are there liveCD's for mac?
<pbureau> nothlit, true I see it all the time.... but then again I use my xp box and nero to burn cd's  :)
<Gecko> zz1: the problem is that /etc/environment is not being read, or the LANG variable is getting changed afterwards again...
<`underOATH> Nabiki: i'm pretty sure it doesn't matter what os you have now
<`underOATH> Nabiki: if you run the cd at boot it should work
<Gecko> zz1: as soon as I source /etc/environment the locale is fine, but it isn't right after a log in
<IdleOne> Nabiki: yes there is a live cd for mac
<Nabiki> I am just saying that if there is a liveCD, and you use it to boot to a working Ubuntu Desktop, then it should install from the install icon and work ok.
<Nabiki> Only issues theoretically should be WiFi if you use it. hehe
<`underOATH> i should just /quit now. i have no idea what i'm talking about
<`underOATH> why do i even try to help lol
<zz1> Gecko: Did you try using grep? Try the following: find /etc/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -i "your default locale"
<Gunrun> Guys, I have 7 "the pannel encountered a problem while loading..." errors
<`underOATH> is there a task manager like windows
<nothlit> `underOATH: gnome-system-monitor
<jrib> `underOATH: system > preferences > system monitor
<zz1> Gecko: by default locale I mean the one which gets set before loading /etc/environment
<IdleOne> `underOATH: if you /quit then you wont learn...btw upgrade to dapper breezy is old and out dated
<jrib> `underOATH: oops, it's in administration, not preferences
<`underOATH> IdleOne: i'm upgrading to edgy at the momment
<YumeNoEien> yay
<Gecko> zz1: got it!
<YumeNoEien> im running edgy too
<Gecko> zz1: /etc/default/locale
<YumeNoEien> :)
<Nabiki> `underOATH:  ps x or ps -a in the terminal window
<zz1> :)
<Gecko> wtf.
<Gunrun> Guys, I have 7 "the panel encountered a problem while loading..." errors. This isn't normal is it?
<AzMoo> Nabiki, I had issues with a screwed hard-drive. Half the time the LiveCD wouldn't load X, and when it did, if I clicked on install it would just crash out.
<nothlit> jrib: if its in administration, does it require gksudo?
<jrib> nothlit: no
<nothlit> Gunrun: no, reboot and try the disk checking part of the menu
<Gunrun> ok
<Nabiki> AzMoo:  A screwed hard drive is a screwed hard drive.  Not a lot that the software can do about that.
<zz1> Gecko: How did you find it? Just by chance? Or did you run the command I quoted above?
<`underOATH> actually system monitor is in "Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor" :)
<nothlit> AzMoo: a messed up hard drive shouldn't affect a livecd's ability to load a program
<Gecko> zz1: I ran the command
<stoned> I have installed ttf-dejavu.  I have regen the font cache, and restarted X. I cannot see the condensed versions of dejavu serif anywhere in X.  It doesn't show up in kde/gtk apps.  dpkg -L ttf-dejavu shows that the .ttf files for the condensed versios were are there.  Can anyone help me figure out whats going on?
<zz1> Gecko: I am glad that I was able to help you!
<AzMoo> nothlit, I wouldn't have thought so either, but I switched it over and it all worked perfectly from then on.
<Nabiki> nothlit: It will if that program is the install.  Other than that, lots and lots of ram.
<nothlit> Nabiki: the livecd loads the programs from its image
<cmt^^> Can anyone tell me how to configure my system so that tv-out works properly.. the problem is that video is offset and the resolution seems off too.. anyone please help me?
<nothlit> !tvout | cmt^^
<ubotu> cmt^^: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<`underOATH> can you host a webserver with ubuntu
<YumeNoEien> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<nothlit> !lamp | `underOATH
<ubotu> `underOATH: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Nabiki> nothlit:  Yes, I know this...  But if you tell it to install, it installs to the hard drive... Unless you have some freaky setup.
<nothlit> Nabiki: yeah but he's having problems even loading X from the livecd
<Gecko> zz1: yeah, thanks :)
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<`underOATH> nothlit: would i be able to host a vbulletin forum with that LAMP ??
<nothlit> `underOATH: yes you should be able to
<AzMoo> nothlit, not anymore. Changed the hard-drive over and like I said, everything has been fine since. It didn't make any sense to me at all.
<`underOATH> coooooool :)
<Nabiki> Could be a problem with the CD rom drive also.  Maybe the jacked up hard drive was causeing IRQ conflicts or something.
<Spee_Der> cmt^^: what is your video card ?
<cmt^^> ati radeon x700
<haraldhv> crikey, managed to rm -rf my /usr/share/fonts. any quick tips on how to fix?
<Spee_Der> cmt^^: not familir with that one, sorry.
<Nabiki> I have to get going.  It's almost 2300, and I gotta go walk my girlfriend home from the train station.
<Spee_Der> gn Nabiki
<nothlit> haraldhv: reinstall all font packages
<nothlit> haraldhv: and don't play around as root :P
<Nabiki> haraldhv: o.o  And be careful what you zap.  Ray guns are dangerouse you know.
<rysiek|pl> guys, I have got two disks - sda and sdb. sda is the master, sdb is the slave; sda is the windoze disk, sdb is the linux one; I need - obviously - to installo grub in sda's MBR, but have it use sdb's /boot/grub/menu.lst file. no idea how to do it, though
<nothlit> !grub | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nothlit> rysiek|pl: anyways the livecd should automagically handle that for you
<rysiek|pl> nothlit: well, it didn't :)
* nothlit grumbles about livecd grub
<haraldhv> hee hee. was cleaning up my 32bit chroot, but forgot to unmount the /usr/share/fonts bind. quick little painful mistake.
<haraldhv> nothlit: any way to force reinstall without having to delete packages first?
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Have you tried installing grub on sda?
<nothlit> haraldhv: it won't let you aptitude reinstall your packages?
<rysiek|pl> zz1: well, yeah, that is *exactly* what I am trying to do
<nothlit> rysiek|pl: did you try the grubhowto on the wiki?
<rysiek|pl> zz1: but the problem is: it *has to* use the config from sdb/boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<rysiek|pl> nothlit: going through it right now
<ubuntu_> c.internetpiraten.com
<ubuntu> test
<jumbers> What's a good torrent program? (Other than Azureus)
<`underOATH> i like azureus :)
<ubuntu> jumbers why
<mewt> anyone know if quake 3 is now free to play ?
<nothlit> jumbers: people like ktorrent
<ubuntu> don't you like azureus
<gubbs> jumbers g3 torrent ktorrent etc
<jumbers> ubuntu: Azureus is crashing on me
<nothlit> jumbers: otherwise the crowd favorite is deluge and rtorrent (console)
<haraldhv> nothlit: yes it does. but it doesn't take wildcards though :(
<ubuntu> jumbers open terminal then try from there azureus
<`underOATH> lol ubuntu: for a second i thought your nick was ubotu and i was like oh my god the bot is talking
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Enter the grub, and I will try to walk you through...
<jumbers> ubuntu: Already have. Something about Java VM Hotspot
<jumbers> Lemme pastebin it
<rysiek|pl> zz1: ok, but remember I am using the livecd roght now
<rysiek|pl> *right
<zz1> rysiek|pl: On a command line just type grub and press enter.
<rosen37> Hello
<rysiek|pl> zz1: yeah, I know that one ;)
<zz1> Okay
<rysiek|pl> zz1: or even: sudo grub
<zz1> That's right. Yes.
<ubuntu> no man 'underOATH no man
<ubuntu> jumber man install java 1.5 bin
<rysiek|pl> zz1: okay, I am there
<nothlit> haraldhv: aptitude takes search patterns, and regex for certain operations
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Now type root (hd1,?) where the ? should be replaced with your boot partition's number minus one
<nothlit> haraldhv: have you tried aptitude reinstall ~ittf
<nothlit> haraldhv: i don't know the names of the xorg font packages though
<rysiek|pl> zz1: got it
<zz1> Okay. Now run the following command in grub's command line prompt:
<jumbers> http://jnumbers.pastebin.com/874335
<haraldhv> nothlit: i'll give it a shot.
<rysiek|pl> zz1: *so* hope you check if that's the proper partition I use right now ;)
<zz1> setup --stage2=(hd1,?)/boot/grub/stage2 (hd0)
<Roconda> hey, I upgraded to feisty, but undevd is sucking my cpu, could it be solved ? or is it just a bug ?
<zz1> You might have to find the stage2 file in your root partition. Just type locate stage2
<rysiek|pl> ok
<KKK111> hello guys
<KKK111> i have a problem, and it's really bad
<KKK111> i installed ubuntu from the cd, it says: reboot; and now when i start my pc i get a GRUB error
<rysiek|pl> zz1: that's all?
<Roconda> hey, I upgraded to feisty, but udevd is sucking my cpu, could it be solved ? or is it just a bug ?*
<zz1> Yes I think so. If the command executed without any error messages, that's it!
<jumbers> ubuntu: Azureus had been working for a while
<gavinc> KKK111: uhm without actually knowing the error nobody can help you ;)
<jumbers> ubuntu: Then it suddenly stopped working
<ubuntu> jumber how ram do you have
<nothlit> !ubuntu+1 | Roconda
<ubotu> Roconda: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<jumbers> 768 I believe?
<jumbers> It's a notebook
<ubuntu> jumbers do you know that there is new version of azureus
<Roconda> thx nothlit :)
<ubuntu> jumbers maybe there the problem will dissaper
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Any news?
<ardchoille42> Is gnucash still GTK1 or has it been re-written to use the GTK2 libs?
<jumbers> ubuntu: I really think it's a Java VM problem
<rysiek|pl> zz1: yeah. file not found
<rysiek|pl> zz1: seems like something must have gotten b0rked with the installation
<`underOATH> k install edgy brb
<`underOATH> :)
<pbureau> I am compiling (if this is the wrong channel please indicate which one to ask into, I can find one about programming questions.) NetworkManager 0.64 and a few errors/warning have popped up and wondering what I should/can do anything about it -- Pastebin error messages - http://rafb.net/p/1oBjnh21.html
<ubuntu> jumbers ok then the another proglram like azureus is ktorrent
<rysiek|pl> zz1: I'll just reinstall the whole system I think
<zz1> rysiek|pl: The file might be in (hd1,?)/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2
<rysiek|pl> zz1: in grub cli: find /boot/grub/menu.lst -> file not found
<Gunrun_____> gah I give up, the disk checks out fine, I have tried nearly every method of livedisking, it just refuses to work
<rysiek|pl> zz1: same thing for stage2
<rysiek|pl> zz1: ergo: those files are nowhere on the hd's
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Try the folowing find / -type f -iname "*stage2*"
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Hopefully your drive is mounted.
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: you've installed grub to the wrong root partition
<rysiek|pl> zz1: that will find me the file on the ubuntu's ramdisk
<ikonia> zzl the driver doesn't have to be mounted
<zz1> ikonia: You're right. Sorry
<nick_> can anyone help me with an ERRDOS error when mounting smb shares
<ikonia> no need for apologies
<ikonia> nick_: share the problem
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Try mounting your root partition and copying stage2 file to /lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2
<nick_> 5845: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnomem (Insufficient server memory to perform the requested function.)
<nick_> SMB connection failed
<ikonia> nick_: your server doesn't have enough ram
<rysiek|pl> zz1: as I said, I will just reinstall the whole damn thing
<nick_> i don't think thats it
<rysiek|pl> zz1: it was a fresh install anyway, so nothing lost
<zz1> rysiek|pl: Okay, your choice...
<nick_> its my XP box and it has 2 gb of ram
<rysiek|pl> zz1: thanks a lot for your help, if I happen to run into a similar problem, I will now
<rysiek|pl> ...how to solve it
<ikonia> nick_: well thats what the error is telling you
<rysiek|pl> zz1: really, seems like the installation just ddin't finish
<rem_> nick -> "free -m" to see how much ram you have ... and "top" to see whats running and how much cpu it takes up ..
<nick_> i understand that but its not its not caused by that
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: do you have multiple hardsisk ?
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: do you have /boot on a seperate partition
<nick_> i only have 6 free ram
<ikonia> nick_: there you go
<rem_> df -h to see if you still have space on disk ..
<nick_> how do i free it up
<ikonia> nick_:  I don't know - its YOUR box
<imc_> Hi. Trying to get squid going. It's not bound to any given port right? Like, the default is 3128 but I could set that to 3209 and just set the proxy to http://site:3209 right?
<rem_> ps -eaf to see running processes..see if you can kill any that you dont use ...
<nick_> i don't have anything running except xchat
<rysiek|pl> ikonia: yes and yes, windoze;'s disk is the master, linux's disk is the slave
<andycap_> hi, I was wondering if there was a way to access files on the C:/ drive on linux?
<rem_> or with top if there are any using up a lot f cpu ...and ure not using ..
<ikonia> rysiek|pl: and you have /boot on a seperate partition
<rem_> wanting to use ..
<ikonia> andycap_: just mount your ntfs disk
<mnoir> !ntfs| andycap_
<ubotu> andycap_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<variant> andycap_: yes, the c:\ drive being the first partition on your disk probably
<rem_> paste ure error in google and see what others did ..
<andycap_> can I do this using LiveCD?
<variant> andycap_: in ubuntu that  becomes /dev/hda1 (if its an ata disk)
<variant> andycap_: yes
<andycap_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<andycap_> thanks!
<ikonia> I wouldn't recommend ntfs-3g
<variant> andycap_: go with fuse..
<mnoir> andycap_: just not set up permanently
<andycap_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
* mnoir goes with fat
<variant> andycap_: and the "very unsafe" is an exageration
<ikonia> variant: he doesn't know how to mount an ntfs partition do you think its wise he starts messing with fuse at this stage
<sipher> anybody have any ideas why I'm getting a erro 98 address already in use by bittorent?
<andycap_> sweet, thanks guys I'll try it out
<variant> ikonia: lol, if he needs to do it then there is not much choise
<sipher> I can't see anything that would be interfering with the client...
<ikonia> variant: he should just mount it ro using the ntfs kernel driver
<bulmer> nick_: try this  ipcs and see how many you maybe be able to ipcrm
<ctothej> Can someone explain to me about media (video/sound) browser plugins on linux. What are the different kinds? For instance, I know that xine can be a plugin and also gstreamer and I frequently see firefox load in totem using gstreamer for videos...
<nick_> sipher switch to azureus its much better
<imc_> anyone on my squid question?
<variant> andycap_: if you only need to copy the files but don't need to create or delete files on the windows partition then you dont need fuse or ntfs-3g
<ikonia> imc_: I didn't see it
<sipher> nick_ I don't need azerus
<sipher> it's much to big...
<imc_> Hi. Trying to get squid going. It's not bound to any given port right? Like, the default is 3128 but I could set that to 3209 and just set the proxy to http://site:3209 right?
<ikonia> imc_: thats corrct
<ikonia> correct
<imc_> ikonia thanks
<andycap_> wait, yes I only need to copy them
<nick_> sipher well it will solve your bit torrent problems
<andycap_> I want to copy them on an external harddrive, then reformat windows
<Dyegov> Hi. I need help with mi Firefox 2.0.0.1. Here is what happened http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2099043
<variant> andycap_: yeah, you don't need ntfs-rg or fuse for that
<variant> andycap_: the live cd supports read access as it is
<variant> andycap_: just boot the cd and mount the partition. is it the first partition on the first hard disk?
<sebastw> hello world
<hesperus_> hi
<Smily> hi
<andycap_> yes
<sebastw> ubuntu supports texas intrument sd reader card ?
<Dyegov> can someone help me?
<Dyegov> Hi. I need help with mi Firefox 2.0.0.1. Here is what happened http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2099043
<sebastw> i can't read sd cards...
<variant> andycap_: then when the live cd is booted you can mount it with "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" then windows drive c:\ will be available in /mnt/ directory
<hesperus_> i want a livecd that will boot entirely from memory, let me eject the cd-rom and use the cd-rom drive for other purposes (i.e. write a cd). any suggestions? :)
<kbrosnan> Dyegov: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Toolbar_customizations_reset_on_startup
<variant> hesperus_: the ubuntu cd supports that if you have enough ram
<andycap_> awesome, k I do that after I finish up on reading some forums :)
<zz1> andycap_: Try running "cat /proc/partitions" or "fdisk -l" in a command line to see your partitions.
<variant> hesperus_: i don't remember the exact command at boot as most live cd's are different but its something like "toram"
<variant> zz1: don't confuse him please, he knows where his partition is
<hesperus_> variant: does it have k3b or any other cd-recording app ?
<hesperus_> i have 512mb ram
<variant> hesperus_: dunno, 512 won't be enough for ubuntu cd unfortunatly
<variant> hesperus_: try www.slax.org
<andycap_> how do I access the partions after "cat/proc/partions?
<hesperus_> :/
<FluxAR> Hello folks! I have a problem, and I need help. The last system update automatically made destroyed my Xorg... :(
<variant> hesperus_: very fast and small live cd and you can install k3b from the modules section on the slax website _from_ the live cd
<IdleOne> FluxAR: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<variant> andycap_: ignore that command, you don't need to do it
<hesperus_> variant: thx, i'll try it
<KKK111> hi, i have error 21with grub when i start my pc, what can i do about it ???
<zz1> andycap_: cat /proc/partitions will show you the partitions on your system. To be able to access one, you might try "sudo mount <partitionname> /mnt"
<FluxAR> IdleOne: Thanks! I'll try and I'll be back here.
<zz1> andycap_: To unmount the partition try "sudo umount /mnt"
<variant> andycap_: what was explained to you earlyer is enough for you to do what you were looking for. zz1 is probably just adding confusion
<neo_> Hey guys, can you please tell me how I can see if my nvidia driver is isntalled correctly?
<variant> neo_: glxinfo | grep direct will tell you if you hae 3d acceleration
<variant> s/hae/have
<sebastw> ubuntu supports texas intrument sd reader card ?
<sebastw> i can't read sd cards...
<neo_> This is what I get when I do that command, Variant
<neo_> neo@neo-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direc
<neo_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<neo_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<neo_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<neo_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<neo_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<neo_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83-103-77-153.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> neo_, never paste in a channel
<sebastw> then
<sebastw> i return on windows :/
<variant> sebastw: right click the panel and add "disk mounter" with the "add applet option" then when you plug in the sd card you should see it on the panel
<ompaul> neo_, I'll remove the ban in a min or two when the buffer should be empty
<resuDaed> hi, I have just installed ubuntu (net install) on an ibm thinkpad 600x with a xircom ethernet pcmcia card, install went fine, but on restart, cannot get nic to work properly, cannot acquire address via dhcp, even manual config doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<shiv> pbureau: u there sorry got disconnected
<Data_> sebasw yes it does after a few adjustements
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@83-103-77-153.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neo_>  I get a lot of Xlib: Extension "GLX" missing on display":0.0"
<ompaul> we saw that
<neo_> Whenever I do the glxinfo | grep direct
<neo_> direc, rather
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neo_> What do can I do about it?
<nothlit_> neo_: nvidia-xconfig
<ompaul> neo_, ^^ that is the correct way to do a binary driver
<zz1> resuDaed: Does ifconfig -a print anything other than lo?
<neo_> I didn't try to do teh binary drivers
<neo_> Should I/
<neo_> I mean, I dont' fulfill the prerequisistes for it
<neo_> It says the command "lspci | grep -i nvidia" whould be one line
<werzu-de> Kostenloser MP3-Player, MP4-Player, PSP, Laptop, ...  www.werzu.de
<neo_> And that isn't what comes up
<solotim> hi, all. anyone is using Jabbin?
<bulmer> resuDaed: find out which driver you need for your pmcia card
<sebastw> variant, disk mounter ? too easy my card reader is not known by ubuntu
<variant> neo_: if you have an nvidia card and you want 3d acceleration then you need the nvidia drivers
<AzMoo> neo_, what video card do you have?
<ompaul> neo_, you read the page, it tells in great detail what to do
<Data_> sebastw i have the solution
<variant> neo_: do sudo -i && update-pciids && lspci | grep VGA
<neo_> Okay....and I have a GeForce 6800
<variant> sebastw: see Data_
<sebastw> Data_, yes?
<solotim> exit
<Data_> made lspci
<AzMoo> neo_, yeah. Nvidia binaries are certainly for you.
<sebastw> Data_, and?
<Data_> find the line about you TI card reader
<zz1> Bye everyone!
<neo_> Even if I have already isntalled non-binary?
<neo_> Will my former attempts at isntallation screw it up?
<sebastw> Data_, there tree lines with texas instrument
<Data_> in my case it was : 0a:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039
<Data_> enter the command bellow: setpci -s 0a:04.2 4c.b=02
<sebastw> Data_, there are no " Texas Instruments Unknown device"
<Data_> correspondig to yor hardware
<Data_> pastebin stp
<neo_> See, I'm following the instructions on that page i was linked to, and it says the prerequisites are that  the command Ispci | grep -i nvidia prints out a line of text.....and it prints out a lot of lines of text for me
<resuDaed> bulmer : the card is present, and using the same module I always have used for it (xirc2ps_cs)
<neo_> Is this a problem? Or should I continue in the isntalation?
<Data_> sebastw pastebin the output please
<sebastw> Data_, ok thanks
<resuDaed> ifconfig eth0 shows the interface, and even tells me it's up.  I can even manually assign an ip address, but it still won't talk to anything on the network
<ndee> hello there, I have a ATI FireGL video card in my notebook, how much fps should I get in glxgears?
<ndee> it's a thinkpad t42p
<sebastw> Data_, http://pastebin.com/874354
<bulmer> resuDaed: oh okay...now try iwlist wlan0 scan  and see if it picks up signals
<Data_> je regardes
<Rimm3r> hello
<resuDaed> bulmer : talking about a wiored ethernet card
<ompaul> neo_, paste that text into a pastebin
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pbureau> resuDaed, in ifconfig do you get an eth0 with an IP address ?
<neo_> pastebin?
* ompaul goes to work
<resuDaed> pbureau : only if I manuall set one
<Data_> sebtw just a minute
<resuDaed> it is transmitting, just no receiving
<sebastw> Data_, ok
<neo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3971/
<pbureau> resuDaed, cat /etc/network/interfaces in there do you have these lines in it ? auto lo
<pbureau> iface lo inet loopback
<pbureau> auto eth0
<pbureau> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<neo_> There
<resuDaed> pbureau : yes, but that isn't the issue, the dhcp server is responding trying to give the card an address, but the card is not receiving (hate to say it, but it is working in windows, so there isn't a h/w fault)
<ssmith> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with font sizes in XFCE
<pbureau> resuDaed, lshw -class network , does it indicate driver=<nameofdriverhere>
<ompaul> neo_, the presense of those extra lines do not impact your ability to install drivers
<tom47> !ssmith perhaps try #xubuntu
<ompaul> now I really am gone
<ZMS> when I got to install java-package it asks me for the ubuntu edgy cd but when I put it in it doesn't see it because my dvd drive is called dvdrecorder and not cdrom... anyone know how to resolve this?
<ssmith> ah, thanks
<neo_> Okay, thanks ompaul
<IdleOne> !universe | ZMS
<ubotu> ZMS: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jrib> ZMS: does your drive work otherwise?
<sebastw> Data_ !!! :/
<resuDaed> pbureau : yes
<ZMS> jrid, yes works fine, I can see the ubuntu disk mounted on my desktop
<ZMS> jrib, yes works fine, I can see the ubuntu disk mounted on my desktop
<IdleOne> ZMS: you need to enable universe and multiverse follow that link ubotu just gave you and after that is done you can sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre from terminal
<sebastw> My problem must be a hot problem
<sebastw> :/
<sebastw> Data_ is dead
<jrib> ZMS: file a bug I guess.  But just remove the cdrom repository from your /etc/apt/sources.list, you don't need it; just use the online repositories
<ZMS> ok thanks guys
<ZMS> will do that then
<sebastw> A good technical person can help me?
<ZMS> I don't think I'd be able to install Java 6 with the fakeroot anyway would I not compatible?
<IdleOne> ask
<pbureau> resuDaed, and ifconfig shows the card as eth0?
<jrib> ZMS: java6 is in edgy-backports
<ZMS> oh ok good stuff
<sebastw> My texas instrument sd reader don't work
<logan14> hey do you think that cause the launch of vista that xp will get a virus as a sacam
<logan14> ?
<logan14> *scam
<Subhuman> logan14, no?
<sebastw> i load tifm_* modules but there are the problem again
<logan14> from microsoft
<jrib> !offtopic | logan14
<ubotu> logan14: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Subhuman> why would anyone upgrade their OS because of a virus?
<logan14> yah but i bet anyone there will be a virus
<adaptr> I could understand if the virus was called "windows XP"
<logan14> haha
<sebastw> Data_, how do you do?
<sebastw> adaptr, or new virus "windows vista"
<logan14> tell me im new can you download msn on ubuntu?
<Data_> well sory sebtw my notebook switch off
<adaptr> sebastw: that would be a reason to downgrade, then
<ctothej> logan14: you mean the messenger?
<logan14> yah
<ctothej> use gaim
<pbureau> logan14, try aMSN
<sebastw> adaptr, vista ? a reason to upgrade.... to linux!!!
<logan14> ?
<IdleOne> logan14: you can try Amsn sudo aptitude install amsn
<neo_> While following the instructions I was linked to for isntalling the binary drivers for my nvidia card, I got the the part where I'm supposed to type in: sudo nvidia-xconfig; which I did, but I only got three lines of text after that...is that right?
<logan14> where?
<sebastw> Data_, do you find anything ?
<ctothej> logan14: Applications->Internet->Gaim Internet Messenger
<Data_> sebtw what happend when you insert a card
<IdleOne> logan14: type that in terminal
<ctothej> logan14: it does AOL, IRC, MSN, and moer...
<andycap_> how should I set up my partitions, yesterday I went to do it, and it gave me the options to do it by itself. now it just says erase entire disc, or manually set them up
<ctothej> logan14: No, use the menus.
<sebastw> Data_, a SD card ? nothing...
<andycap_> yesterday I screwed it up by cancelling out of it because I noticed that Linux was getting about 20 more GBs then I wanted it to, which was a HUGE mistake
<IdleOne> logan14: to use gaim go to Applications menu and it is under Internet for Amsn you need to install it from either Synaptic or Terminal with sudo aptitude install amsn
<pianoboy3333> Trevi: do you run the beryl svn repository?
<Data_> sebtw do this: Since Kernel 2.6.17, the driver for internal Texas Instruments card readers has been implemented. The reader still will not work without the user typing "sudo setpci -s <busid> 4c.b=0x02" each time they turn their computer on. This is inconvenient and should be automated at startup.
<ZMS> do I just sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre to install Java6 or is it best to install version 5?
<Data_> sebtw than it will work
<neo_> Bah, I was following the instructions for the stinking installation of the drivers....and it said that after i did it all I should get a nvidia screen after I restarted the x server.....I didnt' get this.
<IdleOne> ZMS: I use java5 and it works just fine
<neo_> Does this mean it's not isntalled?
<logan14> and can you install bitlord on ubuntu?
<ndee> when I start xgl on display :1, it isn't available on display:0, correct?
<IdleOne> logan14: there is many many torrent clients available on ubuntu. not sure if bitlord is one of them
<sebastw> Data_, are you a french ,
<Data_> belgian yes
<logan14> well what are someother good ones?
<ctothej> logan14: I use Azureus. Not sure about bitlord.
<annet_19> uola
<cchance> How do i resize my resolution? I need some command that will reconfigure X but duno it
<pbureau> Data_, :)
<neo_> Can anyone help with my problem?
<IdleOne> logan14:  search for " torrent " in synaptic it should list them all for you
<sebastw> Data_, d'accord alors le setpci je connaissais mais il faut le faire sur un "unknown" or je n'ai pas un tel priphrique avec lspci...
<Data_> can speak french here : http://www.lugthudinie.be/tchat
<Data_> english here
<annet_19> hi?
<bulmer> hmm..during install ctl+alt+f1 is tty6 ctrl+alt+f2 is tty5  ...ctrl+alt+f4 is :0   ubuntu likes to name things backwards..
<IdleOne> !fr | sebastw
<ubotu> sebastw: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sebastw> Data_, and private?
<juanchito2006> Hello, I'm getting no sound from speakers
<annet_19> someoone speak spanish?
<andycap_> anyone know how to manually partition the harddrive while still saving my windows files?
<Data_> sebtw ive me again your pastebin
<juanchito2006> yo
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Data_> ok
<erUSUL> !sound | juanchito2006
<annet_19> uolaa
<ubotu> juanchito2006: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AzMoo> neo_, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under the "Device" Section, what does the "Driver" option say?
<cchance> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Data_> sebtw http://www.lugthudinie.be/tchat
<juanchito2006> annet_19: para eso est ubuntu-es
<logan14> also what issynaptic?
<cyberyak> cchance, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyberyak> synaptic is a package manager
<Jeruvy> why would I need to install dnet-common?  It seems to be for DECnet.  I'm not using that but libdnet seems to want to install it?
<cyberyak> a front end for the package manager
<kuma> help! i'm trapped in my linux!
<ctothej> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ryanakca> Stormx2: I finally got that CD to boot... the drive is just old enough that it can't read CD-RW... just CD-R
<mewt> kuma, why ?
<IdleOne> logan14: in System>Administration>Synaptic package manager
<logan14> hey thanks alot guys
<kuma> i was running znes but the program freezes, so i had to change to another tty to kill the process.
<neo_> AzMoo, it says that the driver is "nv"
<mewt> kuma, and ?
<kuma> now the mouse wint work and i can only see the top left seccion of my screen
<mindstate> hey guys, i had to turn my pc off with the power button cause my screen froze..i figured it might cause some bad blocks to appear...any way to check & fix bad blocks in linux?
<AzMoo> neo_, That's the wrong driver. If you've installed the binary drivers you need to change it to "nvidia"
<mewt> kuma, can you try kill your xserver ? ctrl + alt + backspace
<neo_> AzMoo, should I just change it right there? Because, I followed the instcutions I was linked to.
<kuma> (sorry if i don't answer quick, i had to wait to the text to scroll to the upper part of the screen
<MichelL> hi all, question: i installed ubuntu edgy edge but now crontab doesn't work
<ndee> hello there, I installed xgl and beryl according the wiki.ubuntuusers.de wiki. now, when I enter my xgl session and run "beryl" in a terminal, I get following message: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<ndee> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<ndee> that doesn't look like beryl will work, right?
<kuma> mewt i'll try killing my xserver
<tom47> mindstate fsck
<MichelL> when i type crontab -e i get the shell back
<kuma> btw, if i succesfully kill it, what do i have to do next?
<ndee> also, when I try to run fgl_glxgears, I get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<ndee> Error: couldn't get fbconfig
<mewt> just wait for it to reload
<mewt> and log in back again
<IdleOne> kuma: that will kill and restart it
<mindstate> tom47, thanks dude
<neo_> Sorry about that....I accidentally disconnected
<neo_> But should I just change the nv to nvidia?
<mindstate> oh whoa
<neo_> Because I followed the isntcutions.
<mindstate> tom47, think it would be safe to run it while the FS is mounted? gave me a pretty scary warning lol
<IdleOne> neo_: yes change to nvidia
<AzMoo> neo_, is ok. Just change nv to nvidia. What instructions did you follow?
<kuma> ok, ctrl alt backspace
<neo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tom47> mindstate f it booted up ok then i wouldn't worry abt fsck anything
<neo_> Those.
<kling0n> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<mindstate> tom47, alright cool thanks
<neo_> But I had done a lot of other junk before that...as I didn't know how to install them
<neo_> But I just followed those instcutions I linked you to word by word
<Jeruvy> why would I need to install dnet-common?  It seems to be for DECnet.  I'm not using that but libdnet seems to want to install it?
<AzMoo> neo_, did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<pbureau> Jeruvy, dependencies
<Jeruvy> is libdnet important for something or can I simply remove it?
<neo_> Yes, AzMoo, I ran it...but it only gave me three lines
<neo_> is that right?
<djtansey> is there anyway to get 2.6.19 linux images for feisty? 2.6.20 has a madwifi problem that makes it unusable. it seems the 2.6.19 images existed, but have since disappeared
<cmt^^> how come http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout didn't work for me? when restarting X after fullfilling the configuration the whole computer freezes up and the screen shows some jibberish lines in different colors... :|
<neo_> First "Using config file" then "Backed up file" then "New X config file written"
<kuma> well, that was harsh
<mindstate> i had a nvidia card and didnt have to do anything but install ubuntu
<neo_> Is that normal?
<AzMoo> neo_, it's supposed to change the driver line, but i guess it didn't for some reason. Anyway, change it, restart X and you should be good.
<tom47> Jeruvy a good place to explore what its interdependancies is to use synaptic and mark it for removal (though dont go ahead and do that) and see what else it wants to remove
<AzMoo> mindstate, if you want proper 3d accel you need the nvidia binaries.
<fla> hi, got problems with my geforce3/xserver/nvidia-drivers... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352398 :
<fla> :/
<Jeruvy> tom47, thanks, I'm just running the updater and it's complaining because I don't want to readdress all my ethernet adapters :)
<kuma> but it worked thanks for your help mewt and neo_
<ardchoille42> AzMoo, Running sudo nvidia-glx-enable changes the driver to nv, I had to change to nvidia manually.
<mindstate> AzMoo, same thing with ATI cards?
<mewt> kuma, mp
<AzMoo> mindstate, dunno, I don't use ATI
<ctothej> How can I change the default programs for opening a certain file type?
<tom47> Jeruvy if it says there is an interdependancy then there is simple as that really .... indulge it ;-)
<mindstate> AzMoo, i asked cause i was having trouble playing Enemy Territory ..just got a black screen
<nothlit> ctothej: right click, PROPERTIES, open with
<erUSUL> ctothej: right-click on the file; choose properties; open with
<Jeruvy> tom47: I honestly don't have a need for DECnet ;) which is part of dnet-common, which is dependant for libdnet.  So I'm thinking of just removing libdnet.
<ctothej> nothlit: will that open it with the new program every time now?
<nothlit> ctothej: it should
<michaelpo> what is the name of the app in ubuntu6.06 to burn cd of downloaded iso?
<pbureau> Jeruvy, dude, if you dont want it, remove it :) simple eh
<ctothej> nothlit: will try it out now.
<larss1> can anyone help me with a little BNC problem? or how to get started on installing stuff?
<tom47> Jeruvny if you do then just see what else happens you can usually always set it right again by reinstalling but some of the interdependancies can get lengthy
<ctothej> nothlit: didnt work.
<ctothej> nothlit: still wants to open avi with totem and not vlc
<nothlit> ctothej: you made sure the VLC bubble was filled?
<nothlit> ctothej: and clicked ok?
<neo_> Sweet!! It worked!
<ctothej> nothlit: I opened it with vlc. closed vlc. then ran the avi directly to see if it would launch vlc by default.
<neo_> Thanks AzMoo
<DavidHKMrPowers> centOS 4.4 and Fedora 5, which is better for a server?
<nothlit> ctothej: i said PROPERTIES
<Jeruvy> tom47: just these two it seems.  thanks for the suggestions.
<nothlit> ctothej: right click, PROPERTIES, open with
<ctothej> nothlit: Ahha.... got you.
<AzMoo> neo_, no problem mate
<ctothej> nothlit: Works like a charm. You're the man. thank!
<ctothej> thanks*
<tom47> Jeruvy fun huh :)
<ikonia> there is a known bug with compiz/beryl that sometimes the "shutdown" button sometimes dissapears from the logout menu. I'm not using beryl/compiz (never installed) yet, I've got that bug
<FluxAR> Hello folks! I have a problem. The last update the system made (automatically) broke my X .. :( I tried reconfiguring with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but I can only use VESA.. no more NVIDIA. I tried reinstalling NVIDIA drivers and nothing happens :(
<ikonia> I've seen the details on forum threads, but there isn't a fix documented for outside beryl/compiz
<winston> I used to get that bug in beryl
<tarvid> anyone know how the Maildir directories are created on Ubuntu
<cinnix> I need help displaying command at login. CTRL + ALT + F1 hangs. someone please help :(
<ikonia> winston: yes, but I've got it outside of beryl
<neo_> Okay, now I have the driver set up, thanks to azmoo, but I was wondering, should I use TwinView or Xinerama for dual monitors on my GeForce 6800 GT
<ikonia> I've never seen it without beryl
<ikonia> neo_: your call
<neo_> Both work?
<ikonia> yes
<neo_> Okay, cool.
<Mephisto_> Hi
<kling0n> !kqemu-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kqemu-source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rjg> hey, does anyone know if you give one app a differnt emerald theme than the rest?
<BMContagion> Can anybody tell me what's happening when I try and run Wings3d? It's straight from Synpatic, so I don't know why it doesn't work.
<ikonia> rjg: no
<BMContagion> contagion@Pandemic:~$ wings3d
<BMContagion> Erlang (BEAM) emulator version 5.5.1 [source]  [async-threads:0]  [kernel-poll:false] 
<BMContagion> Eshell V5.5.1  (abort with ^G)
<BMContagion> 1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nothlit> !pastebin | BMContagion
<ubotu> BMContagion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sdac221x> im trying to join ##java but i get message "##java :You need to be identified to join that channel".  any ideas
<nothlit> !kqemu | kling0n
<ubotu> kling0n: kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<ikonia> sdac221x: you have to register your nick - this channel is not irc help
<AzMoo> sdac221x, register your nick and identify
<nothlit> sdac221x: register your nick
<erUSUL> sdac221x: are you regstered in freenode?
<rjg> ikonia: do you think this will be implemented in the future?
<kling0n> nothlit: yeah.. but I seem to be missing the kqemu-source pkg
<sdac221x> no.  im new to irc usage
<pbureau> sdac221x, type /msg nickserv register <password> then try to go here again
<ikonia> rjg: probably not
<Jeruvy> tom47: considering I've run this box for about 6 months and this is the first hiccup, and easy to fix.  Not like that RH stuff :(
<__doc__> hi, I've got a problem with my nvidia config. Driver and everything works, dual screen as well, but when I go into fullscreen 3d mode I've got the picture in the middle between the two screens (kinda hard to aim that way)
<cinnix> I need help displaying command at login. CTRL + ALT + F1 hangs. someone please help :(
<sdac221x> do i register on some website or is it done with that command
<AzMoo> sdac221x,  /msg nickserv help
<nothlit> pbureau: AzMoo , /quote not /msg
<tom47> Jeruvy do things you enjoy is the source of happiness lol
<ikonia> sdac221x: google for freenode nickserv
<cyberyak> cinnix, have you tried all the ttys?
<sdac221x> ok got it. thanks
<ikonia> sdac221x: as I said this is ubuntu support - not freenode 101
<AzMoo> nothlit, /msg works
<Mephisto_> When you have a USB harddrive on your first USB and mounted it to /mnt/bla, is it still mounted to the dir when you plug the drive into your secondary USB?
<Jeruvy> tom47: wise words :)  Now if I can figure out why I installed libdnet in the first place ;)
<__doc__> I'm using the twin-view option of the nvidia driver
<cinnix> cyberyak: sorry im new to linux, dont know what you mean
<ikonia> Mephisto_: probably not
<nothlit> !info kqemu-source
<ubotu> Package kqemu-source does not exist in any distro I know
<pbureau> nothlit, /msg works for me each time I log into the server... /quote would paste it into a channel... dont want anyone seeing my password :)
<gunar> Hi
<gunar> pl
<nothlit> AzMoo: pbureau and also not as safe
<gunar> I need help
<cyberyak> cinnix, CTRL +ALT + f2 (f3, f4 ,f5....)
<nothlit> pbureau: /quote would send it directly to the server
<sdac221x> ikonia:  yes i get that.  i was not aware of any special rooms for this purpose.
<gunar> how to install program in Mepis
<ala> hello... would you guys recommend beryl or compiz for feisty?
<cinnix> cyberyak: mmmm ill try that
<gunar> hello world
<rjg> ala: beryl DEF.
<ikonia> gunar: this is not memphis support
<nothlit> gunar: #mepis
<nothlit> !synaptic |gunar
<ubotu> gunar: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gunar> where is Mepis support
<cinnix> cyberyak: the screen breaks up similar to how x does with an incorrect driver
<gunar> ok
<gunar> thanks
<BMContagion> Could anybody tell me why Wings3d is crashing and how to fix it? Crash log is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3975/. Any help is appreciated.
<Mephisto_> @ikonia: but it will be mounted to the dir when you replug it into your first USB?
<raoulsana> bonjour
<ikonia> Mephisto_: probably not
<ikonia> Mephisto_: unplugging it pulls the rug from under its feet
<unop> Mephisto_,  it depends how the disk is mounted .. are you using mount or fuse?
<ala> rjg:  i tried installing it last night...but synaptic refused to...
<raoulsana> je suis tt nouveau dans le monde du pingui
<michaelpo> ok.. the howto say to right click and "writing image to disc", but i'm not sure if it can detect my writer... it keep on asking me to put in cd or cdrw... i have tried many different blank cds and cdrws already...
<rjg> does anyone know of a way to skinnautilius seperatly from all other apps(like, skining support)?
<cyberyak> cinnix, np. do you have ssh installed and another machine on the network?
<DC_ubuntu> Good morning, thanks for this channel.  I have a few questions abt why my HD partitions are not visible during the installation process (actually devices are not available)
<raoulsana> et je souhaite installer Kubuntu sur un server mais j'ai pas les drivers de carte graphique :(
<tom47> !fr | raoulsana
<ubotu> raoulsana: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unop> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cinnix> cyberyak: nope :(
<raoulsana> oops
<raoulsana> sorry
<tazz> i am having problems reading data of my dvdwriter i just burned a cd using k3b but when i insert my cd the folder shows up blank :-S
<Mephisto_> @unop: mount. But with my usb stick it works, when i add /dev/bla to my fstab with the mount dir
<michaelpo> what do i do now... help...
<cyberyak> cinnix, what is the ultimate goal?
<cyberyak> cinnix, before I mislead you.
<Moniker42> hey i'm just installing vista at the moment but i want to install ubuntu afterwards - is there anything i can do while installing ubuntu that will prevent it from stopping vista from booting? i couldn't get vista to boot from grub last week.
<unop> Mephisto_,  in that case, it depends which device is allocated to the USB disk when you plug it into another USB port .. if it continues to be detected as /dev/bla you should have no problem
<Mephisto_> @unop: ah, ok thanks.
<albert_> #ubuntu-fr
<cinnix> cyberyak: to get fglrx drivers to work with direct rendering mode. i done it before using tseliot's envy script, but to use that requires CTRL + ALT + F1. i've exhausted every other option to configure DRI... nothing worked :(
<DC_ubuntu> My HD is a SATA HD with a 5GB recovery partition, a 78GB NTFS (winXP) and a 10 GB ext3 partition that I intended to install ubuntu on
<cinnix> cyberyak: the only difference between this installation and the last. I used alt cd instead of live cd
<DC_ubuntu> but i only see one entry in /dev--that's sda3
<Mephisto_> @Moniker42: Expect USB problems :-) Anyway, why do you want to have Vista? For playing?
<michaelpo> !mdsum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdsum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaelpo> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<cyberyak> cinnix, hmmm.  so you just need a console?
<Moniker42> Mephisto_, just for the hell of it ;p
<tom47> Moniker42: take a peek at this maybe http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<cyberyak> cinnix, to manually edit xorg.conf or run your script?
<__doc__> I'm using nvidia drivers twin view option in my xorg.conf, works fine except in full-screen mode picture is centered between both monitors. any idea?
<Mephisto_> @Moniker42: ?
<albert_> join #ubuntu-fr-testing
<Moniker42> just want to run vista... there's stuff i can only do on windows
<albert_> salut
<DC_ubuntu> did i come to the right place for a no-HD detect install issue?
<Moniker42> Mephisto_, that link doesn't work...
<cinnix> cyberyak: his instruction say you must ctrl alt f1 on login screen, i cant load it in gui or recovery mode. yea the script downloads and install the correct drivers after reading you card.
<emacsen> #gnus
<Mephisto_> @Moniker42: what link?
<emacsen> oops
<usr13> How does one list installed packages that have "vim" in thier names?
<n30n> Wifi connections are nolonger showing up in the network-manager
<unop> usr13,  dpkg -l | grep -i vim
<Moniker42> Mephisto_, this one http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<usr13> Moniker42: Tnx
<Mephisto_> didn't gave it to you,
<neo_> Hey, I'm trying to get twinview to work with both my monitors which are connected to my Geforce 6800....and I'm having difficulties
<Moniker42> oh yea sorry
<Mephisto_> no problem
<neo_> I'm using these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Moniker42> and it's working now anyway it was just really slow...
<cyberyak> cinnix, let me think for a sec.
<n30n> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<unperson> I just loaded compiz up.  I figured out to make the focus follow mouse using gconf, but it keeps auto-raising the windows after they're in focus for a moment.  How do I turn off this auto-raise function?
<neo_> And after i did that, my one monitor now scrolls right and left
<rjg> 'does anyone know of a way to skin Nautilus seperatly from everthing else?
<neo_> And my second monitor doesnt' do anything
<kowakowalski> Sysinfo for 'Medionux': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz at 2400 MHz (4805 bogomips), HD: 24/54GB, RAM: 371/503MB, 109 proc's, 8.27h up
<cinnix> cyberyak: ive just adjusted my res on xorg.conf, ill disconnect to see if it works, but be back soon
<neo_> Any ideas as what to do?
<usr13> Oh, that was a bot.. I guess ..  Tnx unop
<Zaggynl> !#$)(*@41
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 41 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberyak> cinnix, I have to run for a bit as well.
<Zaggynl> This is the second time this happened
<Zaggynl> My keyboard just quit working
<adaptr> Zaggynl: what up
<AzMoo> neo_, scrolls left and right?
<unop> rjg,  I don't know if that is possible -- IIRC nautilus is tied into the gnome desktop
<Zaggynl> Every menu option there is in Gnome quit working as well
<unperson> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<unop> usr13,  yw
<Data_> neo_ add beryl
<crazy_penguin> Hello
<usr13> vimtutor must come in another package? If so, which?
<unperson> Somehow I missed the option marked "autoraise"  :-)
<mindstate> guys, i've got no 3d rendering with my ATI card, i tried the fglrx trick, but that just screws up my xserver, any help?
<neo_> Yes, as in the screen is not how it used to be...it's wider, and I can only see the content by putting my cursor to the side of the screen to see the stuff there
<Mephisto_> doas anyone know how to solve the problem with freeing 3d applications using a ATI card with the drivers provided by cannonical?
<unop> usr13,  errm, try this command to list all available vim packages -- aptitude search vim
<Zaggynl> adaptr, heya
<neo_> Data, will beryl fix this? Should I first undo what I did to my xorg.conf file while installing twinview?
<mindstate> Mephisto_, im having the same problem
<AzMoo> neo_, funky. I've never seen that.
<M_Fatih2> hi eerybody
<Data_> neo_ configure with beryl it works
<usr13> unop: Ok, (and sorry I mistook u 4 a bot:)
<neo_> Okay, but should I first remove teh changes i did?
<adaptr> Zaggynl,  hi - I'm about to start assembling my newly-bought AMD64 X2 3800+ box :) the weekend is full of goodness for moi
<juanchito2006> !gzip
<DC_ubuntu> i would appreciate if someone could point me in a direction for why my HDs are not being detected by the live CD
<Zaggynl> adaptr, nice
<ubotu> gzip: The GNU compression utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.5-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Mephisto_> i mean, the problem with the screensaver is known, but that doasn't seem the source
<unop> usr13,  not the first time that has happened (i'm sometimes called unop_bot) :)
<Data_> neo_ dont undo just add beryl
<juanchito2006> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<adaptr> Zaggynl: /hoping, yes - wanna play Oblivion at decent reso
<AzMoo> Data_, how will beryl help?
<Zaggynl> adaptr, are you familiar with a bug in ubuntu that makes your keyboard/menu just stop working at all?
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: what card do you using?
<adaptr> also dark messiah, carbon, whatever else comes to mind tonight:)
<neo_> Okay, but I thought beryl just added cool looking stuff
<ShadowX> how do I get the ID of the NIC?
<mindstate> ATI Radeon 7000
<neo_> Not config dual monitors
<adaptr> Zaggynl: no, never seen that - just that my athlon64 locks up completely with the generic kernel :(
<mindstate> Mephisto_, ATI Radeon 7000
<AzMoo> neo_, I'm 99% sure you're right.
<usr13> unop; very good, (learning more about package management).
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: same problem with a Radeon 9600 Pro and a X1950 Pro
<Data_> AzMoo after the install of compiz nothing works for me then I had try to install beryl, configure it and it works fine
<adaptr> neo_: actually, beryl adds super-cool kick-ass UNBELIEVABLY cool looking stuff
<mindstate> Mephisto_, i think its the same problem with most of ATI's chipsets
<unop> ShadowX,  using a combo of lspci, lsif and ifconfig perhaps
<mindstate> Mephisto_, have you tried the flgrx trick? didnt work for me but i've seen people in here saying it works
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: have you tried the newest drivers?
<neo_> I know, but some other guys scared me away from it by saying that if I make one minor mistake it'll kill ubuntu forever.
<michaelpo> how do i check if ubuntu6.06 detected my cdwriter correctly or not?
<mindstate> Mephisto_, yes
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: what trick?
<neo_> ...and this being my second day of linux I'm not really prepared for teh risk of such doom.
<AzMoo> Data_, that makes no sense. Dual-Monitors are controlled by X itself, not the window manager.
<adaptr> michaelpo: dmesg | grep hd
<`underOATH> edgy took a while to install :)
<DC_ubuntu> is there a better place for me to go for help?
<AzMoo> neo_, can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<unop> neo_,  no one ever got anywhere by not taking risks -- sometimes they just have to be taken
<mindstate> Mephisto_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI chceck that out
<cinnix> cyberyak: no luck :(
<Data_> sory I have not seen dual monitors just viewed compiz
<Data_> :(
<mindstate> Mephisto_, that actually should work for you
<cinnix> cyberyak: just a sort of corrupt screen
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with Nautilus crashing constantly?
<adaptr> michaelpo: or cat /proc/ide/hd?/model
<unop> Zaggynl,  firstly, i'd suggest launching nautilus from the command-line to see if it dumps any errors, etc
<Zaggynl> unop, okay
<mindstate> !ark
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<adaptr> michaelpo: it would be quite hard for Linux to detect your hardware *in*correctly, as that info is simply stored on the drive
<neo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3980/
<neo_> That's my xorg.conf
<michaelpo> [17179577.940000]  hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1698kB Cache, DMA
<mindstate> Mephisto_, actually now im getting a "yes" from glxinfo | grep rendering
<AzMoo> neo_, what outputs do your monitors use?
<michaelpo> [17180379.000000]  hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComple te Error }
<neo_> VGA is the one that I installed it with, and it works perfectly. now I'm trying to get the DVI one to work
<neo_> Both monitors are LCDs
<michaelpo> [17180378.972000]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x03  asc: 0x57  ascq: 0x00
* DC_ubuntu is wondering if he should just hang out here and wait or go do something else
<True_Lunacy> Hello, I'm using a two hard drive box right now, and am about to format one to use Ubuntu on. Do i format to FAT32 or NTFS?
<James> hi folks, I need a hand here
<Zaggynl> unop, it seems to crash because totem-video-thumbnailer couldn't open a file
<erUSUL> True_Lunacy: do no format it let the instaler use it full. it will take care of averything
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: i too. still trying to find a solution. thx for the link. will try something new.
<Zaggynl> pretty pathetic nautilus can hang my entire x session :/
<unop> Zaggynl,  hmm, yep that tends to happen often, do you really need the thumbnailer functionality? you can turn it off
<Zaggynl> Can I exclude swf files?
<cinnix> cyberyak: x keyboard config i think :)
<AzMoo> neo_, OK, change the "UseDisplayDevice" option to "DFP,DFP" and see what you get.
<True_Lunacy> erUSUL- thanks. This is my second HDD, will ubuntu need to jig something in the first to make it bootable?
<mindstate> Mephisto_, no probelm
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: nothing. dam it.
<Mephisto_> time to switch to nvidia :-(
<erUSUL> True_Lunacy: normally yes it will install grub in the mbr of the first disk
<unop> Zaggynl,  errm, not that i know off .. you could put the swf files in a seperate directory that you don't access often
<neo_> Okay done...I'm going to restart the X server now, brb
<mindstate> Mephisto_, did you try the link i sent you, its known to work pretty good
<True_Lunacy> will this ruin anything on that disk?
<Zaggynl> pff, that's a workaround :(
<DC_ubuntu> i could really use a hand here, am in in a line, or should i just keep asking my question until people answer?
<James> trying to save a document and I'm getting: 'You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.'
<Mephisto_> i tried the tip with the random hangups and it still freezes
<unop> James,  into which directory are you trying to save that file?
<mindstate> anyone know why i receive this "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" error when running a glxinfo | grep rendering
<neo_> Nope, no difference, AskMoo
<James> rules.d unop
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: what about composite?
<unop> James,  errm, whats the full path?
<mindstate> Mephisto_, set it to false
<DC_ubuntu> durn, maybe i'm using IRC wrong and no one can see what i'm typing
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: try to set it to Disable
<James> unop: /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules
<neo_> But right now, it seems that the Ubuntu thinks both of the monitors are in one....because the screen is bigger than my monitor...like I was saying, it doesn't show teh whole desktop unless I put my cursor to the side ans scroll over
<mindstate> Mephisto_, yes
<mindstate> make sure the DRI line is not commented out
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: yes?
<mindstate> Mephisto_, yes lol
<unop> James,  ahh yes, that directory does not belong to you (the user) .. save the file somewherre else temporarily and then copy it over to /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules later as superuser
<True_Lunacy> Will installing Ubuntu on my second HDD ruin anything on my first? Or should it all work seamlessly? I have winXP on first HDD
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: no did you tried it or will you do it?
<AzMoo> neo_, yeah, because your display devices option is only properly specifying one device. Try DFP-0 and DFP-1 (I use CRT and TV, so I'm not sure the exact labels you need for 2 DFP's)
<James> unop: do I login as superuser?
<neo_> So, replace DFP,DFP with DFP-0, DFP-1?
<unop> James,  you dont have to -- you can use this command -- sudo cp /path/to/file /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules
<James> ahha
<mindstate> Mephisto_, I've tried it, didnt work for me, but u have a different chipset. You really should follow the instructions for fglrx installation on the link i gave you
<AzMoo> neo_, yup.
<neo_> Okay, done...I'm restarting again.
<Mephisto_> @mindstate: Know this link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/fglrx/Problembehebung
<DC_ubuntu> unop, the su acct is disabled in ubuntu by default--that's why u use sudo instead
<Mephisto_> ?
<DC_ubuntu> i mean...oh, nevermind
<dahu_> join /ubuntu-it
<unop> DC_ubuntu,  well, quite right only that the root account is locked (not the 'su' account)
<mindstate> Mephisto_, looks like the same link in a different language, but yes
<DC_ubuntu> unop, yes, sorry, new to linux
<DC_ubuntu> i woudl appreciate if someone could point me in the right direction to get my HDs detected
<mindstate> Mephisto_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Stormx2> DC_ubuntu: hard drives? They should already be detected.
<unop> DC_ubuntu,  errm, tried this -- sudo fdisk -l
<ilyaostr9> HI
<ilyaostr9> I NEED KUBUNTU
<ilyaostr9> I AM GAY
<juanchito2006> How do I split files in ubuntu?
<DC_ubuntu> unop: sudo fdisk -l doesn't return anything
<mindstate> oh god
<ilyaostr9> U BCOME GAY
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18b8bea3.dyn.optonline.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ilyaostr9!*@*]  by LjL
<Stormx2> ilyaostr9: I suggest you stop right now before you get kicked.
<DC_ubuntu> unop, just jumpts to promt
<FluxAR> Hello folks! I have a problem. The last update the system made (automatically) broke my X .. :( I tried reconfiguring with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but I can only use VESA.. no more NVIDIA. I tried reinstalling NVIDIA drivers and nothing happens :( ..... somebody could help me ?
<Amaranth> unop: ?
<Amaranth> oh, nevermind
<nothlit> juanchito2006: man split
<unop> Amaranth,  it was Ilyaostr9
<Seveas> Amaranth, LjL is faster than lightning :)
<Seveas> as is apokryphos
<juanchito2006> nothlit; I'm a newb here
<juanchito2006> nothlit
<adaptr> juanchito2006: all the more reason to man split :)
<DC_ubuntu> unop: although i can find an sda3 in /dev
<nothlit> !terminal | juanchito2006 in a terminal, type man split and then the enter key
<ubotu> juanchito2006 in a terminal, type man split and then the enter key: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Mephisto_> good luck, bye
<mindstate> anyone know why i receive this "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" error when running a glxinfo | grep rendering
<newbie> can any one sugest a complete manual for a newbie
<adaptr> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> silly bot
<unop> DC_ubuntu,  hmm, what kind of harddrive is this? SATA, USB, etc?
<mindstate> newbie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=show&redirect=FrontPage try there
<adaptr> newbie: the ubuntu site, also ubuntuguide.org, have very complete info
<DC_ubuntu> unpo: it's a 100 GB SATA with a 5, 10 and 78 GB parts
<newbie> thank you
<unop> newbie,  this might help too -- www.google.com/linux
<Byan> I just tried creating a RAID5 array
<Enselic`> I am using tv-out on my laptop, but the image on the TV is very flashy, is this the X-server ir something else?
<mindstate> anyone know why i receive this "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" error when running a glxinfo | grep rendering
<Byan> and then on reboot I get stuck
<unop> DC_ubuntu,  have you tried mounting /dev/sda3 ?
<Byan> gives me these ata2:
<Byan> errors
<DC_ubuntu> unop: on a 1.8 Ghz centrino laptop (banias chipset).  dapper drake pauses on the second item in the checklist, if i recall
<Byan> and before it was trying add sdc to the raid and it couldn't..
<Byan> X_x
<Byan> but I can't get into the console
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: are you there? can you help me compile the latest alsa?
<unop> DC_ubuntu,  sorry, what does the "second item on the checklist" pertain to - my photographic memory is quite low on resources :)
<DC_ubuntu> unop: yes, i think i have.  if i recall, it gave me some error about it not being in fstab or mtab, i had a friend add it, and it still wouldn't do it
<DC_ubuntu> unop: so is mine--i only have one computer and was trying to remember
<DC_ubuntu> unop: i think it's "mounting root filesystem" or something to do with HDs
<Byan> ;_;
<unop> DC_ubuntu, makes sense .. the HDD doesnt seem to be detected? are you tring to install via the desktop CD?
<ndee> does anyone have an ATI card and xgl & beryl running?
<DC_ubuntu> unop: Yes, I was, I'm currently downloading the alternate CD, but i've tried the desktop versions of edgy and 6.06
<Enselic`> I need my i820 driver to produce pure VGA 60 Hz output (for TV). Is this possible?
<James> unop... would that be:  sudo cp /home/james/Desktop/45-libgphoto2.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libgphoto2.rules
<unop> DC_ubuntu,  I'd say wait and try the alternate CD .. it'll probably have a better chance of working
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Enselic` about modeline | Enselic`, see the private message from Ubotu
<unop> James,  yes if /home/james/Desktop/45-libgphoto2.rules is the file you downloaded :)
<Enselic`> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<unop> James,  I'd use this instead  sudo cp /home/james/Desktop/45-libgphoto2.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/
<mindstate> uh oh my mouse isnt working..lol wut do i do
<ndee> anyone encountered that when he is using xgl, that everytime he types a text in firefox, it takes about a second until the letter appears?
<LjL> !xgl | ndee
<ubotu> ndee: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<unop> mindstate, you still working on xorg.conf ?
<`underOATH> how do i allow root login on edgy?
<DC_ubuntu> unop: ok.  i'll try that.  my concern was if the live CD doesn't detect my HD, maybe the install won't.  but the good news is that when i try to install from within the live boot, the installer can see my partitions, although it requires me to manually edit the partition table and GpartEd can't see the partitions either
<mindstate> unop, no, i opened a game..the game messed up closed out and now my mouse isnt moving lol
<unop> mindstate,  ouch , thats bad .. i'd restart X/GDM if i were you
<DC_ubuntu> unop: thank you, i'll be trying the alternate CD
<mindstate> unop, just about to that thanks brb
* DC_ubuntu goes out to work on his car while alternate CD downloads
<unop> DC_ubuntu, cool :)
<cyberyak> hrm.  I just made 2 xubuntu coasters.
<DC_ubuntu> thanks!
<eguzkia> hello
<James> unop: doesn't seem to be working...
<eguzkia> someone knows why i have problem to install zope-mysqlda?
<`underOATH> how do i allow root login on edgy?
<unop> James,  errm, ok, first make sure the downloaded file exists -- ls -l ~/Desktop/45-libgphoto2.rules
<mindstate> unop, that worked :}
<fatbrain> Hello, anyone running pulseaudio and gotten around the "module-hal-detected" error when starting the daemon?
<unop> `underOATH,  it's not advised you do it -- but if you really want it -- sudo passwd root  and complete the procedure there
<James> unop, sure does.
<unop> James,  sorry, i should have asked what error messages (if any) that command gave you
<neo_> Bah, BAH, I rebooted with those changes and X Server wouldn't work....so I had to restore to a really really old xorg.conf file.
<neo_> Now I lost all the driver changes and everything
<andre> !nvidia
<eguzkia> someone knows problem about zope2.9 and plone or mysql?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<James> unop, nothing, just back to james@James-Desktop:~$
<neo_> Still out there, AskMoo?
<unop> James, ahh, it means the command was successful :)
<James> O
<unop> James, verify the file exists at its new location -- ls -l /etc/udev/rules.d/
<tazz> i have 2 cdrom, one as master and one as slave, when i type eject in a terminal the slave ejects,how do i make the master cdrom eject? mount point /media/cdrom0
<unop> tazz,  you probably need to pass the device/mount point to eject -- check the eject manpage -- man eject
<Byan> can someone please help me with my RAID problem..?
<James> unop. thankyou :)
<Azeqss> guys, i have an error 21 with grub, what can i do about it ???
<unop> James,  yw (if it worked) :)
<cyberyak> byan, what kind of raid problem?
<Byan> I tried creating the array
<Byan> and then I rebooted
<eguzkia> someone knows problem about plone and mysql
<Byan> and it said it couldn't get sdc to work and now
<Byan> I am stuck at boot up with ata2: and ata1: errors
<Byan> ata2: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/0c to SCI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/00/00
<Byan> they look like that
<unop> eguzkia, if its a generic error, we might be able to help -- but otherwise you might want to see if dedicated rooms exist for #plone and #mysql and ask your question there
<Azeqss> guys, i have an error 21 with grub, what can i do about it ??? IT'S my first screen i get :s
<andre> My Nvidia binary  sometimes doesn't recognize one of my monitors...  anyone ever encounter this?
<pbureau> I am compiling (if this is the wrong channel please indicate which one to ask into, I can find one about programming questions.) NetworkManager 0.64 and a few errors/warning have popped up and wondering what I should/can do anything about it -- Pastebin error messages - http://rafb.net/p/1oBjnh21.html
<eguzkia> unop: ithink is a ubuntu problem
<djtansey> does this mean that feisty can't use older kernels in feisty? W: udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.19
<eguzkia> unop: because i need some old packages like pyton2.2 that i can't find in ubuntu server
<Azeqss> can somebody help me ? i haven't found anything on the internet yet
<hjmills> what framebuffer device would be best for freevo?
<rotero> Hello, all.
<unop> eguzkia,  ahh yea, python2.2 is being (has been) phased out -- if you install it you are likely to break a lot of packages .. are you sure you are using the latest versions of plone and it's dependencies?
<kbrooks> is there an aiglx channel for ubuntu?
<kbrooks> or do i ask here?
<apokryphos> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<unop> djtansey,  yes
<Azeqss> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kbrooks> ok, thanks apokryphos
<apokryphos> kbrooks: #ubuntu-effects rather
<rotero> What's the best way to figure out which processes are started when the system boots?  I'm trying to figure out what I can turn off to squeeze a little more performance out of this box.  I'm talking about stuff like printing service, Bluetooth, etc.
<hjmills> kbrooks: #ubuntu-effects
<kbrooks> ok.
<hjmills> and that ubotu thing needs changing (tho it does redirect)
<kbrooks> so i join #ubuntu-effects...
<kbrooks> ok
<eguzkia> unop: i need only a package called zmysqlda that depend on python2.2
<Azeqss> Pleasse, anyone ?? i'd like to go on my pc again ! :s
<Azeqss> guys, i have an error 21 with grub, what can i do about it ??? IT'S my first screen i get :s
<unop> eguzkia,  are you installing zmysqlda from the ubuntu repositories? using apt?
<unop> Azeqss,  error 21 indicates the selected disk is not found/detected .. is it a SATA/RAID disk?
<djtansey> unop: good to know. too bad 2.6.19 is no longer available, as far as i can tell, and the 2.6.20 kernels madwifi doesn't work.
<FluxAR> Hello folks. After the last automatic update of my system, I can't use NVIDIA :( I only can access Xorg with VESA. How can I reinstall NVIDIA support? When I try I get an error related to GLX
<eguzkia> unop:i'm using adepto
<Azeqss> unop, how can i know ?
<Ilovemypuppy> is there any way to move a user account?
<Ilovemypuppy> if someone wants to change their username?
<unop> djtansey,  well, it's unfortunate .. but feisty requires the newer kernels .. give it a few months to resolve itself, it's still a pre-release candidate
<mindstate> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<eguzkia> unop: what do you think
<blind> anyone have a clue why I can't get into 1280x1024 screen resolution? I know my monitor can, I've done it before. My vertrefresh and horizsync rates are correct in my xorg.conf, and the resolution is in there as well... it doesn't make any sense to me :|
<Li`lEndian> Hi, i've got a problem with gnome. I can login and use KDM/Fluxbox- but whenever i start a gnome-session, it just shows me a blank screen - nothing happens.
<LeeJunFan> are there debs available for edgy for gaim 2.0 b6?
<Li`lEndian> no splash screen, no panels. no nothing.
<unop> eguzkia,  thats very odd, you should fill in a bug-report .. that package must use the latest python release (i.e. 2.4)
<Li`lEndian> wait, mouse is there. but thats all there's to it.
<larssv> when i try to do a "make menuconfig" i get a huge wall of text that looks like error messages, can anyone help me a bit with this?
<blind> Li`lEndian: The same thing happens to me.
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: edit their name in the passwd file, 'sudo vipw'
<Ilovemypuppy> no it was usermod -l
<PupUserfeb521> lots of people in here
<Azeqss> unop, i guess i have, but how can i fix it ?
<blind> LeeJunFan: you can download the rpm from sf and then use alien to turn it into a deb.
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: same thing
<PupUserfeb521> i feel like a sardine
<jrib> !fixres | blind
<ubotu> blind: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LeeJunFan> blind: I was worried about not resolving all the deps with that method. worked for you?
<Li`lEndian> blind: did you update anything? it could've been after that.
<PupUserfeb521> hey can someone pass me a cold beer?
<NoEvidenZ> Three hours of IRC just spammed before my eyes..
<Li`lEndian> although i don't have an inkling to what could be the culprit here.
<blind> jrib: I've been through my xorg, and I've restarted X.
<blind> LeeJunFan: debs don't carry the deps anyways.
<Ilovemypuppy> well I have to say, I didnt think i'd be able to do this and you guys really helped a lot - thank you
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: also, you'll need 'usermod -d' to reset the homedir
<blind> Li`lEndian: I don't even remember. I use fluxbox primarily, and went to go into gnome one day and got a blank screen with a mouse and nothing else.
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, i didnt do that yet
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: and lastly, you'll need to rename their home directory
<neo_> I was installing the binary drivers for my GeForce 6800, and now I can't get the X server to work
<frogzoo> and then you're done
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, usermod -d user or usermod -d /home/user
<prower> Anyone using Beryl/Gnome here having problems with Totem playing movies slowly in fullscreen?
<prower> (Choppy I mean)
<Li`lEndian> blind: maybe this is a sign- I'll stick to good ol' fluxbox. foreva'h. :)
<neo_> I restored the xorg.config file, but the only change in there was to change the "nv" to "Nvidia" in the device section
<lupine_85> prower: it can happen with video playback in general
<neo_> Anyone know what might be going on?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Seveas> !netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<prower> lupine_85: Oh, I see :/ I guess the only way around that is disabling it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: 'sudo usermod -l newuser user'   &&  'sudo 'usermod -d /home/newuser newuser'
<neo_> Can anyone help me out?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lupine_85> prower: try switching your output driver from xv to something else (I've had luck with opengl and sdl)
<ryanakca> !ask neo_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask neo_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> prower: maybe your video cards is overstressed
<ryanakca> oops :)
<Seveas> ryanakca, don't forget the |
<ryanakca> yeah
<prower> lupine_85: Oh, hmm...never tried that
<neo_> ...I did, but I'll ask again.
<neo_> I just installe the nvidia drivers
<lupine_85> it can make a real difference :)
<prower> nothlit: That's possible :> It's nothing special, an AGP NVIDIA Geforce FX 5900
<neo_> And it was all working well, until I chaned the "nv" to "nvidia"
<Ilovemypuppy> how do I go about changing the ownerships on everything
<neo_> In xorg.config
<neo_> Now I can't boot the x server.
<Azeqss> jesus, can noone help me :s i thaught this was a very good community
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy this will do everything 'sudo usermod -l newuser user ; sudo 'usermod -m -d /home/newuser newuser'
<neo_> I restored it, and it works now....but the dirvers dont' work.
<blind> neo_: did you read the output?
<Seveas> !patience | Azeqss
<ubotu> Azeqss: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<neo_> Well, yeah, it said it could'nt find some module
<neo_> It made a log as well....but I couldn't find that.
<blind> which module? that's helpful information to have >_>
<Ilovemypuppy> ahhhh usermod -m! that creates the new dir, but I renamed the old dir to the new dir
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: hang on, half a sec
<Seveas> neo_, you installed the drivers wrong
<ryanakca> neo_: mind pastebinning /var/log/Xorg.0.log    ?
<Ilovemypuppy> its too late for -m
<neo_> Where can I find the log?
<nothlit> prower: try turning off things like blur and whatnot
<Seveas> !nvidia | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> prower: how big are the videos you're playing?
<neo_> I've followed that
<neo_> To the letter
<neo_> And okay, I'm going to pastebin it now
<prower> nothlit: Well, typical downloaded DivX movie size ;P 600-700MB
* Ilovemypuppy hangs self
<nothlit> prower: oh, you're playing the really large videos
<nothlit> prower: maybe your gfx card can't handle HD res videos and beryl at the same time
<prower> Oh, I wouldn't say they're high definition videos
<prower> 2 hours = 700-800MB at most
<blind> prower: how much video memory do you have?
<Azeqss> i have patience, i'm here already for an hour, waiting till someone wants to help me
<prower> blind: 256MB unshared
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy this will do everything 'sudo 'usermod -m -d /home/newuser user ; sudo usermod -l newuser user '
<blind> prower: yeah, that's probably not enough for both beryl and movies.
<cbx33> what's up Azeqss
<prower> I have 1GB DDR400 RAM, I guess I could dedicate more of that to AGP
<jrib> Azeqss: it's not that no one wants to help you, it's that no one knows how...
<Azeqss> guys, i have an error 21 with grub, what can i do about it ??? IT'S my first screen i get :s
<cbx33> hang on
<blind> I know I have 256 on my card and movies would stall and stutter with beryl running.
<neo_> Okay then, this is extremely long...but here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3982/
<frogzoo> Azeqss: multiple hard drives?
<prower> blind: Yeah, more or less the same here
<neo_> That's my little log from the error
<Azeqss> i 've looked on the internet, but haven't found anything uefull ( what i understands)
<Azeqss> yes, multiple hard drives
<prower> blind: It's weird, because the (unspeakably evil ;P) Windows Vista seems to handle Aero fine on the same machine
<blind> prower: yeah, just click the beryl icon and change the window manager to metacity, then watch your videos :D
<Azeqss> i installed ubuntu like an hour ago, when it was done it said 'restart' and now i get the error
<cbx33> Azeqss, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<neo_> This is after I had restored the xorg.conf file....it might not show the error
<prower> At least with Beryl you have the option of rapidly turning it on and off, though :> All they need to add in is some way to detect when to turn it off when certain programs are run
<cbx33> Azeqss, see if that helps
<blind> prower: you could probably write a script to do so :P
<neo_> Can anyone make any sense of that?
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, theres something wrong with that syntax, its giving me the error that I didnt input it right
<prower> blind: Probably :> I had even considered trying to get a hacked version of OSX running on the machine, but I don't really see the point in that...it's always going to be unsupported
<Azeqss> cbx33, i have already read that, but i don't understand what i have to do :s
<nothlit> prower: try turning triple buffering off, and vblank syncing
<blind> prower: but neat nontheless! I tried downloading one of those CDs, no seeders when I got it, though :[
<Yodude> hey can someone help me with mouting my partitions?
<nothlit> prower: can it handle vista + aero + HD videos though?
<prower> nothlit: That I didn't get the chance to try :> Ultimate irritated me so much I reformatted before I actually played a video
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<neo_> Can anyone help with that?
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: which command failed, the 1 or 2nd?
<cbx33> Azeqss, is it possible that by going into the bios you can get it to boot off the right device
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, the first
<cbx33> that's what it appears Bruce was talking about
<Ilovemypuppy> somethings wrong with the -m
<Wespe> hi, how can i make my kde panel completely transparent?
<neo_> After I installed the nvidia drivers and I restart the X Server (ctrll+alt+backspace) it works. But when I do a full reboot of the computer, X server fales to start
<neo_> Why could this be?
<nothlit> Wespe: #kubuntu, #kde
<Azeqss> cbx33, when i do that, i press boot from c, i still get the error
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: you can leave it out, just means you'll have to move the home directory yourself
<Azeqss> i'm now on ebuntu with the live cd, can i do something here ?
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, how do I make the contents in the directory belong to the new user>?
<erUSUL> neo_: have you instaled the driver from the *.run file from nvidia.com??
<PriceChild> neo_, do you get an error message?
<kenthomson> May I ask a simple question
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, chown then all?
<blind> !ask | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azeqss> for now, that's the only thing i can do on my pc :s
<neo_> ErUSUL, I installed the file from the guide....I think it got it from the restrcited repositories
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: nope - they're all owned the same userid - you just need to change the name of the homedirectory
<neo_> Price, yes, I get a long error message
<neo_> I pastebinned it, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3982/
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: 1st do the 2nd command, the -l
<kenthomson> I have connected a widescreen monitor to my Ubuntu box, it's native resolution is 1440x900, besides editing the xorg.conf is there anything else i need to do (things like turning true type on, etc) to get the optimum result for the LCD
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, when I ls -l them the owner comes up as the old username
<pbureau> I am compiling (if this is the wrong channel please indicate which one to ask into, I can find one about programming questions.) NetworkManager 0.64 and a few errors/warning have popped up and wondering what I should/can do anything about it -- Pastebin error messages - http://rafb.net/p/1oBjnh21.html
<kenthomson> Did you people get my question in all this mess that the server is throwing?
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: because you haven't yet 'sudo usermod -l newuser user'
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, yes I have
<pbureau> I did because I turned off all the messages from sever off :) keep screen clean
<kenthomson> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Otacon22> anyone have a tutorial to anable 3d with a ati radeon 9550?
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: start & new shell &try again
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, ok, im logged in under the new username
<neo_> You guys have any ideas about why this happens?
<frogzoo> Ilovemypuppy: you shouldn't have either user logged in while doing this, that's begging for trouble
<prower> Hmm...okay, I'm in the manager, I don't see the option to turn off triple buffering though
<neo_> I mean, why wouldi t not work on full reboot, but work when I do the ctrl+alt+backspace not work?
<neo_> I mean, it works with the latter
<neo_> But not with the reboot
<Azeqss> i'd really like to get some help ..
<Ilovemypuppy> frogzoo, thanks anyhow. You're just confusing me and the instructions you are giving me arent working. I appreciate you giving it a shot.
<cbx33> Azeqss, gimme 2 ticks ok
<neo_> Bah, I'm going to reboot, brb...if anyone is even thikning about my question.
<ctothej> im trying to get flash 9 plugin working with nspluginwrapper on edgy 64 bit firefox. Firefox is looking for nsviewer in /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper but it exists in /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386 and /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/noarch , but not in /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/x86_64 . What can i do?
<Azeqss> (i guess ticks = like seconds?) ok
<ctothej> npviewer*
<cbx33> Ja
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> Azeqss, load up the gnome partition editor from the system menu
<kling0n> how do I pass make options to dpkg ?
<cbx33> kling0n, in what way?
<kling0n> Im trying to install Virtualbox
<cbx33> ahhhhhh
<kling0n> and I need to  specify the kernsel source dir
<cbx33> hehe i tried that the other day
<kling0n> kernel
<unop> neo_, I think you should try creating a new xorg.conf -- reboot, login at the console -- sudo Xorg -configure (to create a dummy xorg.conf in /root/Xorg.conf) .. and then -- Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf (to test that generated xorg.conf)  .. note: you are not changing the original xorg.conf here
<cbx33> kling0n, I'm not sure you can do that
<Azeqss> cbx33, i opened it, what now
<hbaigu> pbureau, maybe the configure script don't like wildcards
<rotero> What's the key command to switch between workspaces?
<cbx33> Azeqss, ok on the right is there a boot flag for the partition you installed ubuntu on?
<cbx33> kling0n, gimme 2 ticks
<jrib> rotero: ctrl-alt-<arrow key>  but you can change it in preferences
<Rochvellon> i've a problem. i deleted somthing with thunar but with unrm i won't be able to recover it. it is an ext3 filesystem
<unop> rotero,  I should think ALT+F1, ALT+F2 etc
<cbx33> kling0n, hang on
<rotero> jrib:  Thanks.
<cbx33> if you're installing the deb from the site?
<cbx33> which I assume you are...am I right?
<kling0n> cbx33: trying tooo :89
<kling0n> :)
<cbx33> well then the make should already have been done
<Ilovemypuppy> ok I got it
<kling0n> cbx33: yes.. only it doesnt work...
<cbx33> so you can't pass a make arguemnt to it
<kling0n> cbx33: and I want to start running a custom kernel in a mo too, anyways
<kling0n> ahh
<cbx33> does that make sense
<rotero> unop:  alt+F1 puts keyboard focus in the menus in the top panel.  alt+F2 is Run an Application.
<kling0n> the kernel module is not built yet
<Judy^> #v0
<CoMaX> #v0
<Leechboy> #v0
<hou23mj> #v0
<talika> #v0
<hallie> #v0
<sue36msi> #v0
<LiMp> #v0
<Judy^> #v0
<hou23mj> #v0
<marc_ant> #v0
<klasseop> #v0
<Kool_Kit> #v0
<ribelle> #v0
<IPTF> #v0
<sue36msi> #v0
<CoMaX> #v0
<talika> #v0
<blackthu> #v0
<hallie> #v0
<Leechboy> #v0
<LiMp> #v0
<marc_ant> #v0
<klasseop> #v0
<ribelle> #v0
<Judy^> #v0
<Kool_Kit> #v0
<IPTF> #v0
<hou23mj> #v0
<fiveunde> #v0
<IPTF> #v0
<CoMaX> #v0
<Leechboy> #v0
<LiMp> #v0
<marc_ant> #v0
<klasseop> #v0
<talika> #v0
<hallie> #v0
<ribelle> #v0
<Judy^> #v0
<ssai-bbl> #v0
<hou23mj> #v0
<Leechboy> #v0
<ShenTraX> #v0
<ShenTraX> #v0
<ShenTraX> #v0
<CoMaX> #v0
<sYn-pose> #v0
<sYn-pose> #v0
<sYn-pose> #v0
<talika> #v0
<Kool_Kit> #v0
<hallie> #v0
<LiMp> #v0
<sue36msi> #v0
<sue36msi> #v0
<|-FlipMo> #v0
<marc_ant> #v0
<klasseop> #v0
<blackthu> #v0
<blackthu> #v0
<ribelle> #v0
<sYn-pose> #v0
<Judy^> #v0
<hou23mj> #v0
<fiveunde> #v0
<fiveunde> #v0
<CoMaX> #v0
<Leechboy> #v0
<|-FlipMo> #v0
<|-FlipMo> #v0
<|-FlipMo> #v0
<|-FlipMo> #v0
<Kool_Kit> #v0
<talika> #v0
<marc_ant> #v0
<sue36msi> #v0
<ribelle> #v0
<hallie> #v0
<klasseop> #v0
<LiMp> #v0
<Judy^> #v0
<CoMaX> #v0
<fiveunde> #v0
<blackthu> #v0
<hou23mj> #v0
<|-FlipMo> #v0
<sue36msi> #v0
<Leechboy> #v0
<ssai-bbl> #v0
<ssai-bbl> #v0
<ssai-bbl> #v0
<ShenTraX> #v0
<ShenTraX> #v0
<talika> #v0
<hallie> #v0
<marc_ant> #v0
<klasseop> #v0
<Kool_Kit> #v0
<ribelle> #v0
<LiMp> #v0
<fiveunde> #v0
<blackthu> #v0
<blackthu> #v0
<Kool_Kit> #v0
<stallian> #v0
<stallian> #v0
<stallian> #v0
<stallian> #v0
<stallian> #v0
<stallian> #v0
<sYn-pose> #v0
<fiveunde> #v0
<unop> !ops
<Voodoo`C> #v0
<Voodoo`C> #v0
<Voodoo`C> #v0
<Voodoo`C> #v0
<ssai-bbl> #v0
<ssai-bbl> #v0
<sYn-pose> #v0
<IPTF> #v0
<Voodoo`C> #v0
<ShenTraX> #v0
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
<IPTF> #v0
<Voodoo`C> #v0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<GuestMal> #v0
<GuestMal> #v0
<GuestMal> #v0
<GuestMal> #v0
<GuestMal> #v0
<GuestMal> #v0
<IPTF> #v0
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Amaranth> oh whee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> yikes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.49.171.222]  by apokryphos
<kling0n> ouch
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<kling0n> what the hell was that?
<cbx33> so kling0n, you ok now?
<LoRez> idiotic drone flood
<kling0n> split attack?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-42-215-75.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by Amaranth
<LjL> don't think we're in a split anymore. just funny children. please go on with support questions, and nevermind them.
<kling0n> cbx33: no... the kernel module is built as part of the process (even in the downloaded .deb)
<cbx33> want me to download it and try
<cbx33> :p
<kling0n> cbx33: so I need to figure out how the dpkg syntax works
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kling0n> :P
<kling0n> nah
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntcL]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> dpkg is just for isntalling a package all makes etc should have been done already
<kling0n> im running a -i386 kernel on an AMD machine... and might not have the headers in place for it
<cbx33> oh yeh
<cbx33> instlal the kernel source will be a must i would have thought
<Rochvellon> i've a problem. i deleted somthing with thunar but with unrm i won't be able to recover it. it is an ext3 filesystem
<cbx33> and the headers
<kling0n> dpkg apparently allows some stuff to be compiled if its part of the preinst scritp
<kling0n> :)
<Azeqss> i have 3 lines now:  /dev/hdb1| filesystem: ext3| size: 48 gb | used: 704 mb |unused:35.12 | flags: boot    than mysecond line:  dev/hdb2 | filesystem: extended | size: 1.44 fb | rest= dashes  the 3rd line: /dev/hdb5 | filesystem: linux-swap | size: 1.44 gb | rest dashes
<cbx33> ah right i see
<frogzoo> kling0n: on dapper, you'd do best with the 686 kernel
<cbx33> in that case, you may be able to set an environment variable
<unop> Rochvellon,  thunar should have placed the deleted files in ~/.Trash .. have you checked there?
<kling0n> cbx33: I am buillding a custom kernel... thus, I need to point the kernel module building script to that kernel source dir
<cbx33> kling0n, do you have build-essential installed?
<kling0n> cbx33: yup
<dimeotane> Can I turn off the enter and 'left the room' IRC messages  in Gaim?
<hbaigu> Rochvellon, if it is not important, forget it
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<kling0n> cbx33: I might just go and modify the .deb sciprt :)
<cbx33> ok
<kling0n> cbx33: but I would think theres a better way to do it
<Rochvellon> unop: i used the xubuntu live-cd, there is no .trash, thats my problem
<Rochvellon> hbaigu: it ist importent: i deleted /bin
<unop> Rochvellon,  note there's a difference in .trash and .Trash  ..
<roxlu_> hi all
<cbx33> kling0n, have you read the pdf manual
<roxlu_> how can I mount an external HD  (ntfs) with write support
<kling0n> ahh got it :;)
<Rochvellon> and now i have a ubuntu live-cd, unop
<johnnytang24> how does one get grub to install in the MBR on an LVM?
<juano_> !ntfs-3g | roxlu_
<ubotu> roxlu_: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kling0n> turns out the kernel module build happens in /opt/VirtualBox
<roxlu_> thanx
<unop> Rochvellon,  hmm, did you delete the files while logged in via the live/desktop CD ?
<rotero> Every so often a window appears in the window list that says "Launching HTTP cahce cleaner."  What's that all about?
<hbaigu> Rochvellon, reinstall
<kling0n> there we go :)
<Rochvellon> via live desktop i mounted the filesystem
<Azeqss> cbx33, what now ?
<kling0n> frogzoo: I'm on edgy :)
<roxlu_> and juano I than mount it with type: -t ntfs-3g ?
<charly> holas
<cbx33> Azeqss, you didin't answer my question
<juano_> roxlu_: yes, it would be wise to put a good line in fstab
<charly> spanish
<charly> ??
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Azeqss> <Azeqss> i have 3 lines now:  /dev/hdb1| filesystem: ext3| size: 35.80 gb | used: 704 mb |unused:35.12 | flags: boot    than mysecond line:  dev/hdb2 | filesystem: extended | size: 1.44 fb | rest= dashes  the 3rd line: /dev/hdb5 | filesystem: linux-swap | size: 1.44 gb | rest dashes
<juano_> roxlu_: first you can do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Azeqss> so i guess yes ?
<roxlu_> yeah I have, thanx
<elwario91> hello
<elwario91> does someone know which packages I need to program gtk2.0 ?
<pyrad> hi, when it try to install vmware-player with apt-get i get an error, can anyone help?
<cbx33> elwario91, inwhat lauguage?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<blind> pyrad: what error?
<elwario91> c++
<pyrad> blind: dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<pyrad>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<pyrad> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Byan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352448
<blind> pyrad: no clue.
<kling0n> !libgtk2.0-dev|elwario91
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2511 kB, installed size 9096 kB
<unop> elwario91,  apt-cache depends packagename and aptitude build-dep packagename
<elwario91> ok thanks
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me, I am having a samsung syncmaster 940bw widescreen monitor which is capable of 1440x900 as native resolution, but i dont know if it can do it at 60hz 70hz 75hz, but i am having the vxh sync values. here they are V-Synv:56-75 h-Sync:30-81. Please help me as i dont want to set a higher value for frequency which can possibly damage my monitor
<cbx33> sorry Azeqss I didn't see that line
<juano_> roxlu_: then add a line to /etc/fstab like for example --->    /dev/hdX#       /media/windows  ntfs-3g        auto,rw,exec,users,dmask=000,fmask=111,nls=utf8  0       0
<cbx33> hmmm seems fine
<roxlu_> ok
<cbx33> I'm sorry at the mo I have to go and do some bug testing
<cbx33> I'm a little stumped
<juano_> roxlu_: in that example you should make a dir like sudo mkdir /media/windows
<juanchito2006> Why does the file roller doesnt suppot files larger than 2GB?
<elwario91> thanks
<blind> kenthomson: google your monitor model and find the correct refresh rates.
<elwario91> where are they located?
<mr__daniel> wow, I have never seen 1006 users online at the same time
<johnnytang24> how in the world does Ubuntu get lilo to boot /boot from an LVM?
<needHelp_> I have two disks in raid1 .. hda2 and hdb2   they are /dev/md0   how can I force hda2 to be resynced out of hdb2?
<kenthomson> blind: those horizontal and vertical sync rates that i have given are a result of google, but i dont know what it translates to in terms of a single value as in 7-hz or 75hz, etc
<juanchito2006> mr__daniel:1007
<Ilovemypuppy> is there a gnome-light for ubuntu?
<blind> kenthomson: your VertRefresh is 56-75 and your HorizSync is 30-81
<juano_> roxlu_: remember to run sudo mount -a after changing the /etc/fstab
<unop> juanchito2006,  there has to be a limit on the size it can handle and i should think 2GB is a good limit .. how often do you come across compressed files bigger than 2GB (you should be using split if thats the case)
<blind> you put it in just like that in your xorg.conf
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me set the correct frequency for my monitor, i have the refresh rates for horizontal, vertical sync they are V-Synv:56-75 h-Sync:30-81, So how do i know whether my monitor can do 1440x900 (its native resolution) at 60 or 70 or 75 or 80 or 95hz?
<roxlu_> oke thanx a lot juano!
<cornelius> \help
<unop> kenthomson,  refer to the monitor's documentation on those details
<kenthomson> blind, i know that but i want to know how it translates to a specific value as in 60hz or 7-hz or 75hz etc
<rotero> Does the totem package require totem-xine?  The desc. for totem in Synaptic says "This package is a dummy package depending on totem-xine for the moment."
<pbureau> kenthomson, is it an lcd monitor ?
<kenthomson> unop, the documentation told me the sync values but i am looking for a single digit as in 60hz or 75hz, how do i calculate that from those values
<hbaigu> kenthomson, VertRefresh is in Hz, HorizSync is in kHzz
<juano_> roxlu_: no problem :-) anytime
<blind> 60 and 75 would be double digits >_>
<pirate-king> hello
<kenthomson> pbureau, yes it's a 19inch lcd , V-Synv:56-75 h-Sync:30-81, native resolution is 1440x900
<kenthomson> hbaigu, yes please put the units there by yourself
<kenthomson> blind, i don't understand what you are trrying to say
<blind> kenthomson: im saying, open your xorg.conf.. find VertRefresh and HorizSync and replace the values there with the ones you have now.
<juanchito2006> unop: How do i split them in order to reuse them in windows?
<kenthomson> blind, unop pbureau hbaigu: what i am looking for is how the values that i have got for individual vertical and horizontal and sync rates, translate into a single number eg.70hz or 75hz etc?
<Azeqss> can anyone else maybe help me with grub error 21 ?
<pirate-king> I installed my nvidia drivers now my start up screen font is big how do you set that?
<kenthomson> blind, i have done, that but i want to know the safe value what should i set 70hz or 75hz or 85hz or what?
<juano_> pirate-king: you mean resolution is big ?
<kenthomson> blind, i don;t want ubuntu to detect it by itself once i set it in the xorg.conf as it can easiuly ruin my monitor
<blind> kenthomson: it'll pick it automatically. select the resolution and it should adjust accordingly.
<hbaigu> kenthomson, V-Synv:56-75 = 56Hz-75Hz
<Phopsy> Hey all, my screen resolution was on 1024*768, now when I boot up it's on 800*600 and won't change back, any clues...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kenthomson> blind, is there a way i can manually know the safe value
<blind> read the specs.
<juano_> Phopsy: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in section display be sure the res you want is added there
<kenthomson> hbaigu, i am looking for the single value as in 1440x900 @ 60hz or @ 75hz, the last digit is what i am interested in
<pirate-king> no well on the start up login screen the font is big
<rtr-> hi there
<Phopsy> Thanks juano
<unop> juanchito2006,  errm, something like this -- split -b 134217728 filetosplit; for i in `ls -1 x*`; do tar czvf $i.tgz $i; done
<kenthomson> blind, the specs don;t say anythinge xcept giving me individual sync tates
<blind> kenthomson: but if your monitor takes all those refresh rates, none of them are going to ruin it.
<juano_> pirate-king: mm, only in login screen ?
<pirate-king> yeah
<pirate-king> bigger than before I installed drivers
<juano_> pirate-king: System ---> preferences ---> login screen , try if you can configure it there
<pirate-king> ok
<kenthomson> blind, SO what is safe for my monitor, can i know it manually 60 ot 65 or 85 hz or what? I don;t want to trust x on that
<blind> ANY of them are safe
<pbureau> kenthomson, 75hz willnot harm your monitor
<unop> juanchito2006,  that command is unverified -- but it should give you a load of smaller .tgz files which can be uncompressed and joined together under windows
<kenthomson> blind, how come any of them are safe? there has gottu be a optimal value and a unsafe value, will i set a value of 100hz too?
<kenthomson> pbureau, how did you calculate that
<blind> If it's in the instruction book, it's not going to kill your monitor if you use it.
<blind> That would be silly.
<kenthomson> blind, but i am lookijg for a single value
<kenthomson> blind, not the individual sunc ratezx for the horizontal and vertical ranges
<blind> try them and see which one works.
<pbureau> kenthomson,  because my 15inch  lcd handles 75hz easy peasy.. and its got a lower resultion 1280x1024,
<unop> kenthomson,  I usually find that the `Xorg -configure' command generates those values automatically (and with quite good precision too)
<hbaigu> kenthomson, modern monitor have protection again out of specfication values
<Phopsy> Juano: No, it's not there. I seem to remember a shell program that set xorg.conf automatically, do you know what it is?
<Azeqss> goddamned, i thought i give it a try, everybody said nothing can go wrong, and if everyone wants to help you, well, apparantly not! i'm so fucked now :s
<kenthomson> unop, pbureau blind hbaigu, ok, let me set it at a safe value of 60hz, although X says it can do 75hz. But what i was looking for was manually calculating the frequency i can safely set as in 60hz or 100hz or something from the vertical/horizobntal sync values that i am having
<riotkittie> uhhh, Azeqss. whats wrong?
<videl> Hi there :)
<riotkittie> hi videl
<kenthomson> Anynone?
<hbaigu> kenthomson, look at the gtf command
<Bonezwc> <-----noobie ....hello everyone
<Azeqss> i have a GRUB error 21, and already been asking it for an hour and a half now
<kenthomson> hbaigu, wwhats that
<pirate-king> hmmm
<Vuen> hey guys, is anyone here familiar with binchunker?
<videl> Im new at IRC so be nice plz :)
<riotkittie> Azeqss: ah.
<pirate-king> login font is where?
<Vuen> i'm having some trouble converting a .bin/.cue to a .iso
<hbaigu> kenthomson, your monitor support this,  gtf 1440 900 75
<Azeqss> haven't found anything usefull on the internet, well, not what i understand, and now i can't acces my pc but i need it really hard :s
<kenthomson> hbaigu, how come you calulated the value of "75" that's what i am interested in
<Moniker42> hey, i get an error when trying to install with the livecd http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/5177/screenshotinstallrg3.png
<hbaigu> kenthomson, gtf allow to generate custom modelines
<unop> Vuen,  you could use file-roller or Xarchiver to extract the contents of the .bin file .. and then create the .iso from the extracted files
<riotkittie> Azeqss: have you tried posting at ubuntuforums.org ? someone there might have an answer, if a search doesnt yield anything
<kenthomson> hbaigu, you didn't answer my question. HOw come you calculated that 75gz would be a safe valuye?
<Ilovemypuppy> damn the update servers are slow
<DJ_Sim> hi
<kenthomson> hbaigu, i mean given the vetical and horizontal sync rates is there a way one can manually calculate the sync rates that a monitor is capabl;e of doing
<pirate-king> anybody know how to change login font?
<unop> kenthomson,  it's probably a safe estimate (as most new montitors support that rate at the very least)
<pbureau> kenthomson, I would look on google "calculating monitor resultion"
<hbaigu> kenthomson, for 75Hz the hsync is 70.50kHz, that is a valid range for you minitor
<kenthomson> unop, is there a way to manually calculate it, i really don't want to ruin my monitor
<jrib> Azeqss: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978 have you seen this?
* riotkittie shakes her head
<kenthomson> hbaigu, and what's the vsync
<Moniker42> i get an error when trying to install with the livecd http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/5177/screenshotinstallrg3.png
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Azeqss> jrib, yes, but i don't understand what i have to do :s
<prower> Well, that worked fine :> Oddly enough disabling wobbly windows improves the framerate a good bit
<unop> kenthomson,  you can possibly damage the monitor -- if the X server determines that the refresh rate is out of range, it simply wont use it
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 10,3]  by apokryphos
<jrib> Azeqss: did you click on the link in the last post?
<videl> Moniker
<Azeqss> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<videl> Moniker42 Change the partition as Primary not Logical
<hbaigu> kenthomson, vsync is refrest rate per seconds, it that case  75Hz
<videl> Moniker42 Change the "/" partition as Primary not Logical***
<Vuen> unop: the problem is the cd contains audio tracks. when binchunker converts it, intead of making one .iso, it makes a .iso and a bunch of .cdr tracks. i can't mount this.
<videl> sorry for spamming :)
<Moniker42> but i already have 4 primary partitions =(
<pbureau> kenthomson, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=calculating+monitor+refresh&spell=1
<Vuen> unop: is there a way i can mount this cd with the audio tracks?
<videl> select /media/sda1 as Logical
<kenthomson> hbaigu, woudl you bet your life on the fact that i can set the resolution at 75hz and wont damage my monitor?, you see i am really nervous and would't want to damage my monitor by trusting just like that
<rotero> After uninstalling libtotem plug-ins and installing the mozilla-mplayer plug-ins, do I need to reinstall Firefox?
<videl> i think it's your pendrive :)
<ryan_> I can't seem to change my Default sound card in "Sound Preferences" any ideas?
<MaximLevitsky> Hello , I have one question, as I see ubuntu allows user to execute any command using sudo cmd.
<apokryphos> Vuen: you don't mount audio cds; you play them.
<Azeqss> jrib, when do i have to press alt+f2 ?
<MaximLevitsky> Am I right saying that any program that runs under user's account can execute apps under root using "sudo cmd" , or only user can .
<apokryphos> !ask | MaximLevitsky
<ubotu> MaximLevitsky: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MaximLevitsky>  I think that the whole purpose on root's password is that program that user starts  can't gain root's rights without asking him (for example is user starts a virus program, it couldn't damage system much, because of ;ack of rights)
<Moniker42> videl, i already have four primary partitions
<Vuen> apokryphos: yes, thanks. the problem is the audio tracks are needed by the software on the cd.
<unop> Vuen,  errm, i'm not familiar with .binchunker or that approach -- i tend to find that ripping the audio CD works best
<apokryphos> MaximLevitsky: sudo requires a pass.
<videl> Moniker lets talk on the Priv
<MaximLevitsky> I asked  ;-)
<Vuen> unop: i don't want the audio tracks to be separate
<yomm> kenthomson : check your monitor manufacturer for it's rehresh rate capability , that way u can b sure !
<Ilovemypuppy> how do I go about checking out the kernel debs for 6.10?
<hbaigu> kenthomson, i dont trush my life to a monitor that i don't know, maybe you just ask the manufacturer
<unop> Vuen,  it's definitely possible to rip the CD as one whole long track (although i dont know specifically how it is done)
<jrib> Azeqss: well that user did it "After the CD ejects".  But I think you just need to reinstall grub and set it up yourself.  YOu could give that a try
<jrib> !grub | Azeqss
<ubotu> Azeqss: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MaximLevitsky> apokryphos  , so only on live cd it doesn't , right ?
<apokryphos> MaximLevitsky: correct
<unop> MaximLevitsky,  only members in the sudoers file can use sudo -- if that answerrs your question
<MaximLevitsky> apokryphos  , thanks very much
<ryan_> I can't seem to change my Default sound card in "Sound Preferences" any ideas?
<Azeqss> jrib, yeah, but how do i reinstall it ? just reinstall ubuntu ?
<jrib> Azeqss: see the link from ubotu
<kenthomson> hbaigu, unop pbureau thanks for all the help, i really appreciate it. Have a nice day!
<Azeqss> jrib, how do i open terminal ?
<kenthomson> HAPPY UBUNTU-ing
<kenthomson> :)
<jrib> Azeqss: you need to get into ubuntu first, then it would be applications > accesoories > terminal...
<ryan_> I can't seem to change my default sound card in "Sound Preferences" any ideas?  I have both onboard HDA Intel and SBLive!.
<Moniker42> i get an error when trying to install with the livecd http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/5177/screenshotinstallrg3.png
<factboy818181> is anywhere aware of any Ubuntu programs that convert images to videos?
<jrib> factboy818181: mencoder maybe
<AKD> Could someone point me to a list of supported CD Burners?
<runge> factboy818181, maybe kino? not sure though
<Ilovemypuppy> sigh - backports doesnt have it - any chance of me getting a more up to date kernel? I'd like to use the one from 6.10 is possible. Im sure the 2.6.15-server is a stable kernel but boy is it slow.
<Byan> AKD: it would be hard to find one not supported
<Ilovemypuppy> maybe I ought to get the debian 2.6.18 ones
<mafu> Hey, I have a problem. My ubuntu server is connected directly to what is essentially a big LAN in all my city, and gets its IP by dhcp. But now, when I call /etc/init.d/networking restart, it gets two DHCP-offers, one from the right server, and one from some private router in the private range 192.168.2.* , and it picks the latter. Can I somehow convince it to not accept the dhcp offer from the router?
<jrib> factboy818181: here's what a quick google search turned up http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/ffmpeg/
<factboy818181> jrib: apparently mencoder does it
<AKD> Byan, would you suggest using Gnome Baker as the burning software?
* Byan shrugs
<Byan> I use w/e...
<Brando1> Hello everyone. I'm very new at this. I'm wondering is Ubuntu supports dual monitors, and if so, how do I get them to work?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Brando1 about dualhead | Brando1, see the private message from Ubotu
<dimeotane> I thought i heard somone say that evolution isn't the best contact management software on ubuntu....just default....  is this true?
<alex777> ubuntu doesn't recognize my sata hdd, on my ICH5 sata controller
<alex777> it does recognize the controller, but not the hdd
<jrib> dimeotane: "best" depends on the person using the software
<Brando1> Thanks Ubotu...
<alex777> can anyone help me with that ?
<piedoggie> dimeotane:  it could be better but then again I've never seen any contact software tat uas any better
<piedoggie> and that is not a complement...
<ublender> yo, does anyone know of a PS3 video encoder that works in ubuntu?
<piedoggie> alex, sory wish I could help but all my sata drives came right up
<MaximLevitsky> I know that only users that are in sudoers can run sudo , but I am afraid of this : "say user starts some bad program {virus,...} , this program  executes itself using "sudo program" , and this way gains root. To prevent this all programs that give root rights must ask for password.
<alex777> piedoggie do you also have an intel ICH5 controller ?
<piedoggie> alex777 is the sata controler set to raid mode?
<Braafield> where are most of the icons stored for applications like DOSbox and BitchX?
<alex777> piedoggie in the bios you mean ? no
<piedoggie> no I have an lsi megaraid controller
<yomm> alex : u don't see your drive listed in /dev ?  did u check dmesg ? also check your boot log to see if your drive got recognized !
<alex777> yomm I don't see it in fdisk -l
<kev_b> I want to log in to a remote ubuntu box using SSH and upgrade from dapper to edgy. Does anyone know how I can disable local (gdm/gnome) logins safely before I do it? Do I just kill gdm?
<alex777> I looked at dmesg and nothing
<piedoggie> in your case you should see that the sata controller was recognised but the drive was not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 10,5]  by apokryphos
<yomm> Alex , check your boot log  ! u can see whether the system recognized the drivce in that log !
<alex777> I am looking at the boot log right now
<B_166-ER-X> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dimeotane> anyone know how I can find out my internal IP using the terminal?
<piedoggie> ifconfig
<yomm> dimo : ifconfig
<dimeotane> k thx
<alex777> I don't see anything in /var/log/boot about sata
<yomm> Alex : a SATA drive should be listed as sd* , an ATA drive as hd* ...
<mzanfardino> How do I change what application is associated with a specific action?  For instance, I'm now using Amarok for my iPod, but when I plug the iPod in Rhythm Box launches...
<wimpies> HI all, I am trying to install vmware server and it wants my kernel headers.  uname -a reports 2.6.20-5-generic so I make it point to linux-headers-2.6.20-5-generic but it says the files are not of the proper version ... What can I do about this ?
<alex777> I see these 2 lines in dmesg:
<alex777> [17179575.036000]  ICH5: chipset revision 2
<alex777> [17179575.036000]  ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
<juano_> mzanfardino: i believe you can change that with system ----> preferences / administration ----> media devices
<yomm> wimpies u on 64bit ?
<juano_> mzanfardino: you can change then the command to launch when an ipod is detected or cdrom , etc
<MaximLevitsky> alex777, check dmesg
<mzanfardino> wimpies: It's probably looking for just the path to /usr/src/linux-headers...
<mweijts> #leave
<yomm> Alex : do :  dmesg | grep sd*
<alex777> MaximLevitsky look up a few lines, that's what I see in dmesg about the sata controller
<alex777> yomm nothing about sd*
<yomm> alex : and see if your drive is listed
<piedoggie> alex777:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3988/  this is what  I see on boot
<prinneh> Can anyone help me with setting up my wireless on a G4 iBook ?
<heyyou> hey all
<yomm> alex : nothing sd at all ? is that the only SATA drive on your system ?
<heyyou> i couldnt find an option to download a "liveCD" version of xubunutu... is there one? or is it built into the normal cd download option
<wimpies> yomm yes but I installed the 386 version (seems more packages are available)
<nfp|kelnoky> is there a simple way to see what program is using how much internet bandwidth?
<cyberyak> heyyou, it't the normal one.
<prinneh> heyyou, just get the one there is
<wimpies> mzanfardino : i gave it that path but it claims they are not of the running kernel version
<prinneh> It's the same one
<prinneh> try it out, and press install if you decide you like it
<wimpies> Seems there are vmware packages ? Is that the server ?
<fatbrain> !feasty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feasty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yomm> wimpies : same here , I tried installing vmware on 64bit with no luck ....Normally if you have the correct headers it should compile ....
<fatbrain> hrm, l2spell
<alex777> yomm nothing about sd at all, and yes that is the only sata drive, I have 2 ide hdds installed
<fatbrain> !feisty
<nfp|kelnoky> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<dimeotane> Whats the easiest way to get my evolution info from my old laptop to my new one?  just copy the .evolution folder over?
<alex777> piedoggie hm, I see on boot your sata controller says 100% native, while on mine it says "not 100% native"
<yomm> alex : your bios sees the drive ?
<spua7> dimeotane: yes
<dimeotane> spua7: thx
<alex777> yomm yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<spua7> dimeotane: next time make your /home on a diff parition
<yomm> on what settings is your controller set ?
<piedoggie> that is why I asked about raid mode
<jshd> my partitions got bumped up a number when i installed winxp... how can i change what ubuntu mounts as root? i changed fstab, but i have the same problem of mounting /root
<alex777> and I looked for an option to make the drive seem as PATA but there is none
<wimpies> yomm : the vmware packages in depot can they be used to run windows ?
<alex777> yomm no special settings, it doesn't support raid
<alex777> yomm just the default
<alex777> piedoggie yea
<piedoggie> sata chips have a cheepy raid which requires a firmware package
<yomm> wimpies , try reinstalling your headers , normally with vmware install it finds the headers (on my installs ..) automatically ...
<spua7> dimeotane: but I guess you said a new hardware not just a reinstall
<[BTF] Chm0d> does anyone here play quake3?
<yomm> alex : which are ?
<piedoggie> what is the chip model number again?
<bamzin> ola. qual comando que retorna a versao do meu kernel?
<nfp|kelnoky> is there a simple way to see what program is using how much internet bandwidth?
<[BTF] Chm0d> if so did ya get the sound working?
<bamzin> ops
<[BTF] Chm0d> ive tried everything I have found on the internet with no results
<alex777> yomm there are no settings really for sata in my bios
<bamzin> hi. what command returns the version of my kernel?
<cyberyak> bamzin, uname -a
<bamzin> thanks cyberyak
<distry> can anyone suggest to me a good dock alternative to the default kde one?
<cyberyak> yw.
<yomm> Alex : try a live cd or something & see if that recognizes your drive maybe ...
<yomm> then you know it is a distro problem or not
<piedoggie> alex777:  http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html
<jshd> where do i set which partition ubuntu mounts as /root?
<alex777> yomm thanks
<alex777> piedoggie I'll check it out now
<mzanfardino> Okay, I asked this a few minutes ago, but the IRC agent I was using made it difficult to see the response.  I'm looking to change the default application associated with my iPod (and potentiall other hardware like CD).  Any takers?
<piedoggie> just google ich5 linux
<piedoggie> many good links
<yomm> np Alex , good luck !
<st00ner> mzanfardino: amaroK
<cyberyak> juano_: mzanfardino: i believe you can change that with system ----> preferences / administration ----> media devices
<alex777> piedoggie I did
<xdee--> nnect
<piedoggie> k
<mzanfardino> st00ner: I'm using amaroK, but rhythmbox auto loads, that the problem
<[BTF] Chm0d> does anyone play quake3????
<piedoggie> many junk ref's but a few good ones
<st00ner> mzanfardino: i have the same problem. i will look into it now
<[BTF] Chm0d> I need help with a no sound problem and I have been on the internet and have tried everything i can find
<yomm> Alex : is there a sd* listed in your /dev folder ?
<alex777> nope
<mzanfardino> cyberyak: I don't appear to have an "administration tab under prefereence.  I'm using GNOME w/ kubuntu and ubuntu-desktops installed.
<Ilovemypuppy> wjy are the update servers so ungodly slow?
<mzanfardino> st00ner: thank you
<piedoggie> it should be created dynamically
<cyberyak> mzanfardino, I was just pasting the response from earlier.
<piedoggie> when the module loads
<mzanfardino> cyberyak: ok, well, unofortunately that doesn't appear to apply to me.
<pirate-king> how do you change the font in the login screen
<dimeotane> ok so I wanna copy my /.evolution folder over from my old laptop to my new one... I figured I should just SSH into it and do SCP to copy it... "cannot stat- no such file or directory"
<piedoggie> alex777: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-006312.htm  old info
<gravemind> hey everyone. how do you uninstall a deb package with dpkg?
<mzanfardino> st00ner: sorry, can't reply in private chat.  The answer is no, I don't use Rhythmbox, at least not yet.
<dimeotane> also $dir doesn't show hidden folders... so what to do next?
<st00ner> ok
<Virtualism> Hello.
<dimeotane> Can't i use scp to copy my /.evolution folder ?
<adaptr> why not ?
<apokryphos> dimeotane: you can, but you need the -r option if it's a folder
<Eruantalon>  Ivtv doesn't work for me. I am getting error when I do "sudo modprobe ivtv". I get the "Unknown symbol video_unregister_device"-types of errors that are mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy, but reinstalling the kernel as instructed changed nothing. What to do?
<wimpies> yomm : nope, just reinstalled linux-headers-`uname -r` and still it claims the files are not good ...
<adaptr> dimeotane: use -a, it copies everything
<mzanfardino> ok, so while st00ner is kind enough to look into the issue of changing default application preferences, does anyone else have any suggestions for how one might change an associated application?
<jamesbrose> How do I force the same version of program for all dependencies?
<pbureau> I am Compiling NetworkManager-0.6.4 errors/warnings, I get 3 warnings during the ./configure phase and I wanted to know if these mattered or what could I do to fix these? Pastebin - http://rafb.net/p/1oBjnh21.html
<alex777> yomm I am trying that as we speak
<adaptr> mzanfardino: right-click on file, properties, tab "open with", set yer preference
<[BTF] Chm0d> man its annoying to not even get acknowledge in a channel about a problem whether or not you can help.  At least you can say is sorry I can't help sheesh
<yomm> under what name (in /dev ) would i generally find a usb webcam I just plugged in ?
<alex777> I mean piedoggie :)
<bamzin> when trying to ./configure, i receive this message: 'configure:error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH'. do anyone know what does it mean? (linux-headers is installed)
<Rio__> do you guys know how to generalize a rule in firestarter? ie i want to add 192.168.x.x to be allowed
<jrib> !compile | bamzin
<mzanfardino> wimpies: did you point to the /usr/shr/linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<[BTF] Chm0d> kinda like being put on hold with a service tech on the phone
<ubotu> bamzin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> bamzin: install build-essential
<wimpies> yes I did
<piedoggie> alex777: woof
<adaptr> [BTF] Chm0d: what seems to be the problem ?
<mzanfardino> adaptr: you are kidding right?
<[BTF] Chm0d> ty adaptr
<yomm> bamzin : sudo apt-get install build-essential  ( compilers for your system )
<adaptr> mzanfardino: no
<rp3> any one up for a printing question?
<[BTF] Chm0d> do you play q3?
<bamzin> riight. build-essential. forgot this. thanks yomm
<yomm> Alex : the live cd thingie ?
<piedoggie> alex777 which motherboard?
<mzanfardino> adaptr: what file should I right click on for my ipod?
<yomm> wimzies , i'm out of ideas then ...
<adaptr> mzanfardino: I have no idea, whatever they are called on disk, I supopse
<jrib> mzanfardino: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just have no sound game works fine.  I have tried everything i can find on the internet about no sound for quake3
<[BTF] Chm0d> ipod work on ubuntu?
<[BTF] Chm0d> O
<mzanfardino> jrib: thank you!  That's what I was looking for!
<adaptr> mzanfardino: but I think you're looking for auto-starting an application on ipod insertion - that has nothingto do with file association
<st00ner> thanks also :P
<mzanfardino> [BTF] Chm0d: Yes, I have a 1g nano and I use aramoK to keep it in sync...
<riotkittie> yeah but unlike tech support on the phone ... 1 - nobody's being paid and 2 - you arent in a  1 on 1 situation where you can expect attention to be focused on you immediately :P
<[BTF] Chm0d> i just bought the 4g
<harm> howto remove the CDROM from repo list in a terminal?
<rp3> ok have a printer tied to a SUSE machine running cups, it works fine from that machine, and a windows machine can print to it, but I can't seem to get ubuntu to print to it?
<mzanfardino> adaptr: you are correct, it had nothing to do with what I was trying to achieve, but thank you.  jrib answered my question
<alex777> piedoggie d865glc I think
<rp3> when I let ubuntu find printers it finds it but I can't print to it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> adaptr: do you play quake3?
<yomm> BTF  I have same problems : no sound on Quake III , distorted sound on Doom III ... i googled thesh*t out of it also , no luck .. let me know if you fix it :)
<wimpies> yomm : it seems there is a patch for the install script.  it breaks with kernels > 19
<[BTF] Chm0d> rp3 what error do you get any?
<[BTF] Chm0d> can you at least setup the printer in ubuntu?
<rp3> nothing, it just doesn't do anything?
<adaptr> [BTF] Chm0d: not for a longtime now
<yomm> wimpies : i c ! I'm on  2.6.17-10-generic ...
<pbureau> rp3, networked ?
<rp3> yes, i let ubuntu detect printers and finds it fine
<rp3> yes
<wimpies> Ah I am on 6.20
<harm> howto remove the CDROM from repo list in a terminal?
<[BTF] Chm0d> adaptr: when you did did you have issues with sound?  I have both a linux retal and windblows retail
<[BTF] Chm0d> is the printer set as the default? rp3
<rp3> yes
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmmm
<rp3> when i right click to do 'properties' for example it just hangs
<[BTF] Chm0d> and cups is runnin?
<rp3> something with smb not turned onmaybe?
<rp3> do i have to have cups running on the client ?
<gravemind> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<rp3> thoguth just hte server needed that
<[BTF] Chm0d> i would think if that  was the case you would have never seen the printer
<CokeNCode> ok guys, i am freaked out here
<ska-> server irc.freenode.net
<rp3> agree
<riotkittie> ska-: err. arent you on freenode?
<Acree> a jednak ruszy Linu
<CokeNCode> just saw this service 'Time: Feb  3 13:15:29 Source: 85.178.68.255 Destination: 192.168.254.100 In IF: eth0 Out IF:  Port: 2988 Length: 1492 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Afbackup'
<riotkittie> too late. :x
<CokeNCode> blocked by my firewall
<[BTF] Chm0d> so just right clicking and going to properties freezes up
<CokeNCode> what the heck is afback up ?
<yomm> rp3 , i think you have to have cups running .. not 100% sure though
<piedoggie> alex777 looks like that chipset was trouble in the 2.4/early 2.6 days
<yomm> on client ..
<rp3> yes, strange, has to be something...
<CokeNCode> should i be formatting right about now ?
<piedoggie> but should be bettter now
<rp3> ok will try that thanks...
<riotkittie> yea,  with my printer, i had to start cups before i could print
<[BTF] Chm0d> have you stopped smb and restarted?
<riotkittie>  the printer is attached to an xp box
<yomm> rp3 on the server side the printer is shared with smb ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> or reboot see what happens
<rp3> i think so, via cups?
<rp3> yes
<pbureau> rp3 tried configurations in the an open browser http://localhost:631/
<Rio__> how do i generalize a rule in firestarter? ie i want to add 192.168.x.x to be allowed
<mastery82> guys i desperately need some help with enterprise volume management system
<kev_b> I want to log in to a remote ubuntu box using SSH and upgrade from dapper to edgy. Does anyone know how I can disable local (gdm/gnome) logins safely before I do it? Do I just kill gdm?
<piedoggie> alex777 waht stat is your system in?  trying to install or already running?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i think you can go to console and type sudo smb stop and sudo smb start
<rjm1982> Coke...I'm normally not the kind to rip on people for not even trying to answer their own question, but come on, the first link on google when looking for 'afbackup' is the project page on sourceforge for that program, you didnt even try!
<znerk__> What's the best page for wallpapers?
<piedoggie> mastery82:  what kind of help?
<yomm> kev : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<alex777> piedoggie already running
<riotkittie> CokeNCode: no
<riotkittie> !Afbackup
<[BTF] Chm0d> adaptr: you still here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Afbackup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rp3> ok i get the cups screen...
<pbureau> rp3, click on administration
<piedoggie> alex777: installing new drive?
<alex777> yep
<mastery82> when i try to boot i get this vms finding bad blocks
<rp3> k
<dimeotane> ahh.. still stuck.. how do I copy  using scp  /home/toshiba/.evolution to /home/dell/.evolution
<mastery82> and it takes 2 hours to login
<[BTF] Chm0d> make sure users can print to it ;)
<piedoggie> bth drives on same controller?
<mzanfardino> jrib: brilliant!  Thank you very much!  Now if I can only get it to connect automatically! :)
<pbureau> rp3 is this printer connected to this pc or another or its got its own ip ?
<mastery82> i cannot bypass this procedure
<rp3> another pc
<nfp|kelnoky> is there a simple way to see what program is using how much internet bandwidth?
<pbureau> rp3, xp box ?
<alex777> piedoggie I have 2 ide on ide1
<mastery82> i have a windows partition which i want to delete
<alex777> and the sata
<rp3> SUse linux
<riotkittie> CokeNCode: errr didja google it?  it is ringing bells with me but i cant put a finger on what it is
<piedoggie> mastery82: you shouldn't (bypass)
<riotkittie> and im not in X at the moment. :/
<[BTF] Chm0d> dimeotane: sudo cp /home/toshiba/.evolution /home/dell/.evolution
<kev_b> yomm: k, thx, i'll go try that now
<piedoggie> mastery82: fix the sourse of the problem.  either remap badblocks or replace the drive
<bamzin> ok. now i try ./config and he says 'The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist. please install the package with full kernel souces for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel sources..'. what does it mean? :/
<dimeotane> oh gotta use sudo?
<mastery82> its a laptop
<pbureau> rp3, what kind of printer and did you start cupsd on the suse box ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> i believe so yes
<rjm1982> riot: re: coke, no, he didnt, the first link on google is the project's page on source forge
<riotkittie> rjm1982: heh.
<mastery82> and it used to work until i downloaded ntfs-config
<[BTF] Chm0d> shouldn't have to in your own home directory but
<mastery82> afterwards the problems begun
<piedoggie> mastery82 if you are not using lvm and are using ext3,  go buy spinrite
<rp3> yes cups is runnin on the suse box and works on the network great, XP can print to it, the suse can print to it all is good, but ubuntu can't for some reason?
<bersace> Hi all
<bersace> with the arrival of gnome-control-center
<bersace> the new one
<piedoggie> it works wonders and has saved my bacon many times
<bersace> does it worth having all system tools in the control center ?
<rp3> ok in cups on the local machine when I go to printers it sees it, nut thats it?  I just clicked on allowed users and it's hung..
<bersace> shouldn't system tools menu be rehabilitated ?
<[BTF] Chm0d> rp3: can you find the printer on the ubuntu box by using konqueror?
<bersace> Should i open a spec of a bug about that ?
<ReTyPe> how do i get latest amarok ??
<CokeNCode> riotkittie, it's a back up program, that backs up files to a central server
<mastery82> ok thanks i ll see what i can do
<CokeNCode> i'm thinking someone might be hacking me
<pbureau> ReTyPe, apt-get amarok ?
<CokeNCode> and accessing all my files
<rp3> pretty sure let me try
<CokeNCode> altho, i hate to think that's the case
<mastery82> can i format the ntfs partition to a linux partition through ubuntu
<ReTyPe> pbureau: i only get 1.4.3, and there's allready an 1.4.5
<CokeNCode> does anyone else have this running ?
<piedoggie> alex777 I don't remember what happens with parallel and serial ATA at the same time
<riotkittie> brb
<dimeotane> what flag with $ dir shows  hidden folders?
<mastery82> ?
<piedoggie> it should be okay and I believe the parallel takes priority
<Nephron> you can format the ntfs partion, but will lose ur data
<pbureau> ReTyPe, check their web site for a .deb file then
<CokeNCode> Time: Feb  3 13:15:29 Source: 85.178.68.255 Destination: 192.168.254.100 In IF: eth0 Out IF:  Port: 2988 Length: 1492 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Afbackup
<rjm1982> Coke, look for it in synaptic...if its installed, uninstall it
<CokeNCode> that running ... 'afbackup'
<piedoggie> parallel and serial are both on your motherboard?
<dimeotane> duh   -a
<[BTF] Chm0d> well im goin to work on trying to find out why i dont have sound for my quake3 again for the next few hours :(\
<r_rehashed> hi everybody
<Nephron> hi doctor nick
<__doc__> I've got a problem with xorg.conf and twin view. In fullscreen 3d mode the picture is centered between my two monitors (a tad hard to aim that way)
<rjm1982> CokeNCode: it may have been installed as a dependency to something
<r_rehashed> when is x.org's next release scheduled?
<rjm1982> CokeNCode: Its highly unlikely that you're being messed with
<CokeNCode> rjm1982, ok ... thanks.
<CokeNCode> i'm a bit paranoid
<CokeNCode> i have some very mischievous "friends"
<CokeNCode> well, former friends
<CokeNCode> hmmm, it is installed
<aoupi> CokeNCode: you could the service
<rp3> where the hell is konquer?  i hate gnome
<aoupi> CokeNCode: you could kill teh service*
<CokeNCode> ok
<CokeNCode> i wonder if uninstalling it will break anything
<pbureau> rp3 places network servers
<CokeNCode> does anyone else have it installed ?
<juano__> rp3: konqueror is for KDE platform, nautilus is for gnome
<CokeNCode> before i dump it
<CokeNCode> 'afbackup'
<aoupi> CokeNCode: try to uninstall it, if it says it will remove tons of other packages it might break something, otherwise it should be safe to remove it
<rp3> ok asking for pw and it doesn't like what i am giving it hmmm
<rjm1982> CokeNCode: just check to see (via properties in synaptic) if anything depends on it before you remove it
<juano__> rp3: you trying to share files ?
<OneOfTheMany> can someone tell me what the most popular IRC clients are on linux
<OneOfTheMany> ?
<aalhamad> hi all..
<aalhamad> iwhe i run apache
<aalhamad> i get..
<nothlit> OneOfTheMany: XChat, Konversation, GAIM, irssi
<aalhamad> aalhamad@TUX:~$   /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<aoupi> CokeNCode: run: ps aux | grep -i afbackup and see who is running the proccess (maybe one of your old friends account)
<rp3> nope trying to get a printer on a SUSE box hooked to this Ubuntu box
<jojoman02> how do i get my processor type in ubuntu (not uname -m), my actualy processor type, intel core2 duo blah blah etc??
<OneOfTheMany> thank you nothlit!
<nothlit> !irc | OneOfTheMany
<ubotu> OneOfTheMany: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<aalhamad> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<aalhamad> httpd not running, trying to start
<aalhamad> (13): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<aalhamad> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<aalhamad> Unable to open logs
<Nephron> exit
<juano__> rp3: how is smb.conf in Suse box ?
<rjm1982> OneOfTheMany: 'popular' isnt the way to go.  Im using Chatzilla (firefox extention)
<OneOfTheMany> thanks :D
<hbaigu> jojoman02, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<juano__> rp3: open up /etc/samba/smb.conf in suse box and check the printer settings
<rp3> what do you mean how is it, it works for that local machine and an xp machine can print to this printer over the networks
<homerj> I've searched the forums and haven't found anything....anyone get a the scrolling to work in an Apple bluetooth Mighty Mouse?(difficulty: Ubuntu PPC)..yes, it works now, just no scrolling
<rjm1982> I use it because its the same in windows and linux...and it just runs through firefox, which is always onen anyways :)
<cstextiles> Synaptic Package Manager does not have sun-java-jre package whereas Add/Remove has Sun Java Does bot the Package management takes the data from the common data?
<jojoman02> hbaigu: gracias, i heard they are gonna include this info in gnome-system-manager in next version of gnome, know anything about that?
<__doc__> iiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkklllljjjjjjj, ohdarn, this is not vim
<hbaigu> jojoman02, nope
<Jowi> jojoman02, cat /proc/cpuinfo will list the cores for you at least.
<juano__> rp3: maybe you need to tell ubuntu box in smb.conf where printer is, in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<nothlit> jojoman02: lshw -C cpu
<rp3> ok let me check
<jojoman02> nothlit: thankz, i got it :)
<yomm> any hints on how to install my ms webcam on edgy ?
<yomm> dmesg recognizes a new USB device ...
<rp3> hmm, in the priting section should I uncomment ;   printing = cups
<joselj> hi everyone
<pbureau> yomm,  what does lsusb say ?
<rp3> hmm
<blankfaze_> in GNOME, is there a way to change the font/colour of JUST the clock??
<CokeNCode> thanks for the help guys
<yomm> pbureau it shows a bunch  of devices
<CokeNCode> Depends: <----- that means that the package depends on these files right
<yomm> also a Microsoft device so im guessing its recognized ...
<CokeNCode>  and not the other way around
<ndee> hello there, I'm using gnome-network-manager to access the AP at my gf's place, her WPA password is just 7 letters and I cannot press connect with only 7 letters. What can I do?
<aoupi> CokeNCode: yes afbackup depends on that
<joselj> i want to change the user name of my account, but i am afraid this can affect or broke some paths on my system... is this procedure secure?
<yomm> pbureau : also a Microsoft device so im guessing its recognized ...
<Bost> Hi all
<__doc__> man those glest developers are geniouses, put #!/bin/sh^M as a shebang into their autoconf.sh
<pbureau> yomm, okay then load aMSN and see if it works
<aoupi> CokeNCode: if you think it might be your old friends you should change your password (and remove their accounts if they have any)
<juano__> rp3: mm i dont think thats it
<yomm> pbureau ,i'll give that a go , is kopete ok as well
<yomm> ?
<pbureau> ndee, you have wpa_supplicant installed ?
<CokeNCode> aoupi, they don't have any accounts, but they're always trying to hack me
<ndee> pbureau: yes.
<juano__> rp3: im thinking maybe in printers section in ubuntu box give a remote path there
<rp3> nor do I, stumped, when I let ubuntu find it it does, or when I look in cups localy it sees the printer, but it doesn't work?
<joselj> somebody please
<juano__> rp3: System preferences ---> printers ?
<juano__> rp3: System administration could be too, see if you can search it up from there, the remote one
<blankfaze_> or are there some other clock plugins for gnome panels that are more customisable?
<rp3> when i do system admin - printing its listed there
<Bost> can I ask you what program to use for video screen capture???
<pbureau> gxine
<homerj> and here's another question, how do I get my G4 running at full speed on an iBook?
<homerj> it's a 1.33Ghz, now running at 666mhz
<rp3> with a check for the default, but if I try to do anything with it, it hangs?
<homerj> it's in some power saving mode
<juano__> rp3: is there an option to select it as default, or something _
<rp3> I can delete it and it comes back, as it should, and it is set to default.
<rp3> bizzare
<juano__> rp3: how are user permissions on the printer _
<rp3> have to force quit when I do properties
<znerk__> What was the program to access zen V plus again?
<juano__> rp3: form SUse box ?
<juano__> rp3: from* sorry
<rp3> this user on this box should be valid
<rp3> under cups it is "set allowed users" that took me a while to figure out to get the XP box to print :)
<juano__> rp3: when you navigate to suse box, can you freely see the printer ? or does it ask for password ?
<OneOfTheMany1> j #ubuntu
<juano__> rp3: yeah.. thats good, if XP machine can print then it should be a user issue, maybe add the user again to smbpasswd
<rp3> dunno, let me try
<znerk__> What was the program to access zen V plus again?
<homerj`> I have two questions, anyone get a bt Apple Mighty Mouse to use the scrolling(it works otherwise) and how do I get the G4 cpu out of the powersaving mode of only 1/2 speed ?
<znerk__> Gnome something?
<juano__> homerj`: you got 3 button mouse, only 2 buttons work ?
<sith-lord> hey
<znerk__> What was the program to access zen V plus again?
<sith-lord> secret
<homerj`> juanchito2006, no, three buttons work
<Bost> pbureau: you mean gxine to make video capture? Are you sure gxine is capable of it?
<kurt_> hello?
<homerj`> it's the scroll ball
<pbureau> Bost, you said screen capture of video, yes it does that
<homerj`> it doesn't even do up/down
<juano__> homerj`: im juano__ :-)
<kurt_> aha someone is home
<homerj`> juano__, tab complete.....
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm running from a LiveCD and wanted to view a pdf that I had downloaded.  well it was taking so long to open that I clicked on the link more than once and now I've got a whole bunch of windows open and nothing is responding... is there a keyboard shortcut to terminate the active window?
<XiCillin> whats a way you can see if you are running xgl?
<juano__> homerj`: :-), hmm, it must be an xorg.conf issue
<juano__> homerj`: just a sec
<homerj`> this gnome applet will show my cpu frequence too.....but won't let me change it
<fatbrain> How can I change the home-dir path for my user?
<homerj`> it knows it's only 1/2
<Webkilix> I'm trying Unbuntu Live CD for the fist time and I like it :-)
<juano__> homerj`: if you feel only 2 buttons are working you should try this option in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf:     Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<juano__> homerj`: Option              "Emulate3Buttons"             "true"
<christopherl> Is there any notifier out there, that pops up an alert in Gnome, when new mail is received to your webmail accoun?t
<OneOfTheMany> Webkilix - glad you like it :)
<juano__> homerj`: that would be in your mouse section
<juano__> rp3: hows that printer going ?
<OneOfTheMany> Christopherl - which webmail provider?
<kurt_> use evolution i suppose christopherl
<christopherl> Runbox
<juano__> rp3: brb
<christopherl> I only want a notifier, not extra stuff
<rp3> it's not
<OneOfTheMany> christopherl - something like this perhaps.... http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify ?
<piedoggie> '
<Bost> pbureau: Are you sure about it??? Im looking  at http://xinehq.de/ but I cannot find anything concerning video capturing :(
<variant> Bost: apt-get install istanbull
<variant> Bost: thats what i use
<variant> Bost: good for recording beryl :)
<kurt_> looks nice
<kurt_> the mail notify I mean
<OneOfTheMany> :)
<cablesm102> When I push the volume up key combination, it goes up by one notch. However, when I push the volume down key, it goes down 3 notches. Is this a bug, and if so, where should I report it?
<christopherl> OneOfTheMany:thanks, I going to check it out
<variant> Bost: did you get that?
<Crescendo> How can I set my caps lock key in Ubuntu to invert the case of something I hilight?
<ubuntu_> hello
<OneOfTheMany> yw
<ubuntu_> Witam wszystkich
<taliesin_> I'm trying to install audio codecs for Totem from the add/remove apps menu but when I apply the changes this is the message I get:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  When I run dpkg in the terminal I get this message:  dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege  Could some one help me configure dpkg so I can install these audio and video codecs?
<cablesm102> taliesin, I can help
<cablesm102> taliesin, do you know how to open a terminal?
<ubuntu_> Sa tutaj Polacy?
<flavia> hi, what's a pdf reader that has a firefox plugin (not acrobat reader)?
<variant> taliesin_: run the command it tells you to with "sudo" in front
<taliesin_> yes
<kurt_> taliesin_, ... why does that loo familiar?
<OneOfTheMany> package name in synaptic/apt is "mail-notification"
<homerj_> juano__, I'll have to look into it
<homerj_> xev isn't even picking up the events
<kurt_> david gemmell fan?
<cmt^^> what's a good small program for getting hexa-based color codes? like "#ffffff" for example
<cablesm102> taliesin_, you need to close add/remove apps, open a terminal, and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bost> variant: I have a beryl... I could try it, sure. But I see in the Synaptics pack. mngt that there is a "dvr" supported (istanbull seems to be not)
<dimeotane> ok so i copied .evolution from one laptop to another. but evolution still is asking for my setup info...
<eeanm> what repo is NetworkManager is from?
<variant> Bost: you want to record the output of your screen?
<Eons> hi
<kurt_> speaking of codecs
<variant> Bost: a "screencast"
<kurt_> totem doesnt play any movies at all for me
<kurt_> so I am using wine
<kurt_> but totem is the default player is there a way to change that?
<kurt_> not wine i meant xine
<variant> kurt_: install vlc, it supports all codecs
<yomm> pbureau : neither aMSN nor Kopete recognizes my webcam .... out of luck ???
<variant> kurt_: ah, dunno about hta. sorry
<kurt_> vlc?
<cablesm102> kurt_, it's a player that supports everything.
<Bost> variant: yea, something like that: a movie made of continuous actions in a particular window
<dimeotane> so I guess copying .evolution from laptop to another isn't the best way to get my address book setup
<variant> yomm: it's not about those programs recognising them but more about whether ubuntu does or not
<Eons> there is a easy way to have gdm load 2 greeters at boot?
<OneOfTheMany> Kurt_ have you tried easyubuntu?
<variant> Bost: then that is why you want istanbull
<Eons> i need to login with 2 users
<cablesm102> OneOfTheMany, Kurt_, EasyUbuntu is a bad idea
<cablesm102> kurt_, however, there's a way to install tons of codecs for Totem, I'll send you a link to the ubuntu wiki page
<OneOfTheMany> oh...
<Eons> and "change users" doesnot work
<OneOfTheMany> why is easyubuntu bad?
<Eons> (switch user)
<yomm> variant : I see a new usb device in Dmesg , and lsusb also confirms a new usb device ...
<cablesm102> OneOfTheMany, it and other unofficial app installers tend to break stuff when you want to upgrade to the next release
<variant> yomm: do you have a /dev/video or /dev/video0 ?
<yomm> variant : under what name would a usb webcam show up in /dev ?
<OneOfTheMany> ok. thank you
<kurt_> i tried easyubuntu before
<joselj> hi again, i need to add a mime type (.jnlp) but i don't know how to do this
<kurt_> it didnt really work for me
<yomm> variant : my tuner tv card = video & video0
<Bost> variant: I see... but do you use the istanbull because it's the best or the dvr is too lame?
<OneOfTheMany> i use vlc - works nicely for me
<rEsPeCT> hallo
<cablesm102> kurt_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<rEsPeCT> was gehst du?
<kurt_> i just followed the directions for installing libdvdcss
<variant> Bost: because i haven't tried dvr
<Crescendo> How can I set my caps lock key in Ubuntu to invert the case of something I hilight?
<variant> yomm: ok, video1 ?
<kurt_> and libdvdread3 and w32codecs-all
<blankfaze_> why is eayubuntu a bad idea?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<kurt_> works fine for xine but totem is the default
<variant> yomm: usbmodules
<blankfaze_> easyubuntu*
<cablesm102> !easyubuntu | blankfaze
<ubotu> blankfaze: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<yomm> variant : no video1
<Bost> variant: :) OKi so now Im gonna try the dvr ... watchaut :)
<taliesin_>  Done now I'm waiting for this process to finish: Setting up gnome-netstatus-applet (2.12.0-5ubuntu7) ...
<kurt_> usbmodules ????
<variant> kurt_: run that command
<kurt_> where? how ???
<variant> kurt_: as root
<variant> kurt_: ie, with sudo
<cablesm102> kurt_, do you know how to get to a terminal?
<variant> cablesm102: yes he does as he has allready run several commands
<kurt_> yes
<cablesm102> blankfaze, EasyUbuntu and Automatix tend to break ugrade to later versions
<cablesm102> kurt_, did you look at the link I sent you?
<yomm> checking usbmodules ...
<variant> yomm: it will ask you to run the command with the output from lsusb
<kurt_> yes thats the instructions I followed to install the codecs and all that
<hivemind> Hey, does anyone know where apt-get stores the .deb files before it installs them?
<kurt_> but totem still is a bum
<rp3> sorry back, had a 'friend' over last night that hosed my setting on the server so I had fix that to get the printer working again!!!
<hivemind> I need to remove them manually.
<crimsun> hivemind: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<hivemind> Thanks!
<kurt_> i'd like to make xine my default player
<kurt_> on the system menu i see peferred applications
<cablesm102> kurt_, right click on a media file, go to OpenWith, choose Xine, and that should make anything of that format open with it.
<kurt_> it adds xine to the list but it doesnt makje xine the default
<ryanakca> Why doesn't my server install boot? I've installed it twice, once using the LAMP option, the other one the custom option.... It installs successfully... reboots... gets to grub... gets to the "savedefault         boot" part, and then reboots... like an infinite loops
<kurt_> i am pondering removing totem
<ryanakca> how do I fix it?
<juano__> rp3: did you try adding the user to smbpasswd in suse box ?
<yomm> variant : for the usbcam I get the following out of usb modules : snd-usb-audio & usbcore after doing :  usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/005/003 )
<variant> kurt_: there is no simple way to set the default player at the momment on ubuntu. you have to select each type of video and set that individually
<cablesm102> kurt_, look above and see my instructions
<juanchito2006> !virtualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kurt_> oh well i'll do just that then
<rp3> how does that work, I ran it and it just asks for a pw?
<geek_> I've got a question
<cablesm102> !ask | geek
<ubotu> geek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<variant> yomm: do lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio to see if they are loaded
<juano__> rp3: no, you should do smbpasswd -U <username>
<juano__> rp3: that should ask for a password
<yomm> variant : lol youre troubleshooting the whole Ubuntu community :)
<rp3> ahh, and add the user name of this box right
<hivemind> That was strange, did anyone else have a problem with libwxgtk and libwxbase?
<variant> yomm: what?
<juano__> rp3: then remotely you should use that user and pass
<juano__> rp3: to access samba shares
<kurt_> ok well i am goign to play around with this some more
<kurt_> later on
<yomm> variant : no respopnse from lsmod
<variant> yomm: as root, sudo lsmod
<Valmarko> Hello. Is it possible to upgrade to the alpha release of 7.04 without having to download the ISO file ?
<yomm> ok
<airjump> hello, why are all people in this irc and not at the jabber ubuntu@conference.jabber.org?
<djp> hi @ all
<rp3> hmm, doesn't like the password i gave it?  hmm
<OneOfTheMany> hi
<variant> Valmarko: yes, change edgy to feisty in sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<linux386> hi
<Valmarko> thanks
<tonyyarusso> airjump: I don't even know what that address is.
<djp> anybody wants to help me with a nice saturday night quiz to get an unknown binary run? :-D
<variant> Valmarko: a better alternative is to change sources.list and run teh graphical update manager.. it will tell you a distrobution upgrade is available
<tonyyarusso> airjump: This is the official support channel.
<stopmicrosoft> hallo
<stopmicrosoft> hallo
<djp> hi
<variant> Valmarko: be aware that it may break your system and you may loose files if you upgrade to feisty
<stopmicrosoft> hallo
<riotkittie> because irc rocks the casbah
<juano__> rp3: you should make a new user in passwd in local suse machine, lets say adduser newuser , then put pass, etc, then do a smbpasswd -U <newuser> then give a pass for samba sharing
<Valmarko> ok, thanks again variant
<taliesin_> Kurt: I did everything you said it's just stuck on this process: Setting up gnome-netstatus-applet (2.12.0-5ubuntu7) ...
<jojoman02> anyone know how to get wireless working on a macbook (core2duo)
<hbaigu> djp, what kind of binary
<juano__> rp3: that usually works
<variant> !wireless jojoman02
<yomm> variant : the usbcore seems to be loaded (although that could be another device , right ? ) and the snd_usb_audio gives no response ...
<variant> !wireless | jojoman02
<ubotu> jojoman02: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<geek_> !ask
<variant> yomm: try sudo modprobe snd_usb_audio
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<djp> hbaigu: i dont know.. its an 64 bit ELF programm.. there are some libs missing
<rp3> ok
<stopmicrosoft> hi@all
<bamzin> ok. now i try ./config and he says 'The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist. please install the package with full kernel souces for your distribution or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel sources..'. what does it mean? :/
<spasticteapot> Hello, folks!
<variant> im off, later all
<stopmicrosoft> hi
<boknoy> hell where to download free ubuntu latest?
<LycanNYC> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tonyyarusso> boknoy: ubuntu.com
<geek_> Can anyone help me? i installed Linux and WInxp and was dual booting to both with grub.....but recently i reinstalled windows and now grub doesn't show at boot, it just boots into WinXP
<tonyyarusso> bamzin: You can use a tool called apt-file to find out those.
<tonyyarusso> !download | boknoy
<ubotu> boknoy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<yomm> variant : no luck sudo modprobing the whole bunch :(
<taliesin_> cablesm102, idid every thing you said and it's just stuck on this process: Setting up gnome-netstatus-applet (2.12.0-5ubuntu7) ...
<bamzin> apt-file? how do i use it tonyyarusso?
<gnomefreak> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<spasticteapot> I'm having an Ubuntu problem - I'm following the tuorial, and I can't mount anything
<tonyyarusso> bamzin: apt-file search /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<patrickstar> who speaks german here?
<juano__> rp3: i think if you smbpasswd -U <username>     that username should be in local passwd
<geek_> Can anyone help me? i installed Linux and WInxp and was dual booting to both with grub.....but recently i reinstalled windows and now grub doesn't show at boot, it just boots into WinXP
<OneOfTheMany> geek_ cant you boot from the ubuntu livecd and re-install grub that way?
<ubuntu1> no matter what, I get following error using apt-get and package manager: E: graphviz-cairo: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<hbaigu> !de | patricksta
<ubotu> patricksta: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hbaigu> !de | patrickstar
<ubotu> patrickstar: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<spasticteapot> geek_: Windows writes over GRUB. It's evil.
<juano__> !grub | geek_
<ubotu> geek_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<boknoy> tonyyarusso:is it ilve cd?
<bamzin> apt-file: command not found :P
<geek_> tyvm
<boknoy> tonyyarusso:i mean i want a live cd only
<juano__> geek_: no prob
<djp> is there a way to install libmysqlclient.so.14 with all its depencies? thanks for any advice
<tonyyarusso> boknoy: The "Desktop" one is both live and install.
<pirate-king> juano__ I tried to find the font on the login screen any other solutions?
<stopmicrosoft> hi
<juano__> pirate-king: are you using a default theme for login screen ?
<pirate-king> yeah
<stopmicrosoft> who speak german?
<juano__> pirate-king: mmm, let me check
<pirate-king> ok
<tonyyarusso> !de | stopmicrosoft
<ubotu> stopmicrosoft: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<juano__> pirate-king: is this only with fonts ? or is it the entire resolution ?
<rdz> hello everyone. i'd like to cook my own rt-kernel based on the ubuntu dapper kernel. is there a way, how i could com around needing to recompile/reinstall all kernel-modules?
<pirate-king> font size
<pirate-king> resolution should be ok
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know why this would'nt be working? smbmount //myserver/myshare ~/mnt
<rp3> i will have to play with smbpasswd since i can't make it work?
<pirate-king> but I just installed new drivers for nvidia
<rp3> thanks for the help though, I will try again later, I have to get some stuff done around the house, bb on later...
<juano__> pirate-king: mm,, yes, try changing the login screen and see if it happens with other
<pirate-king> ok
<juano__> rp3: sure, smbpasswd -U as root should work
<spasticteapot> I'll wait...
<spasticteapot> smbpsswd -u is how you log in as root?
<spasticteapot> juano__: Is that correct?
<rdz> spasticteapot, i usually use a line like: '//colossus/durchzug     /mnt/durchzug   smbfs   users,username=guest,password=bar,uid=1000,gid=1000'
<juano__> rp3: no
<juano__> spasticteapot: no
<rp3> oh yea it works, but it asks for 2 passwords and none work
<spasticteapot> rda:
<rdz> spasticteapot, but don't ask me why. it just works here.
<rp3> what pw's is smbpasswd looking for?
<juano__> spasticteapot: su then password for root
<spasticteapot> rdz: I'm somewhat confused.
<juano__> spasticteapot: or sudo
<usr13> How dows one find a mounted smb share via the command line?
<spasticteapot> rdz: How do I set a root password?
<juano__> !root | spasticteapot
<ubotu> spasticteapot: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<spasticteapot> I don't want to use sudo - I want to use Root.
<unop> spasticteapot,  sudo passwd root
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<rdz> spasticteapot, sorry, i didn't want to confuse you. it works here without being root
<usr13> spasticteapot: sudo pass....
<usr13> rdz beat me.
<slowfast> How do you reset gdm as the display manager so that ubuntu boots into gdm rather than kde?
<CokeNCode> spasticteapot, it's 'root' ... no capital 'R'
<juano__> rp3: it should work
<rdz> spasticteapot, but you need to be root to edit the /etc/fstab-file
<Jowi> spasticteapot, that will enable the root account though
<juano__> rp3: make sure retyping passwords right
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<spasticteapot> Wait...confused now...
<spasticteapot> First, I sudo passwd root to entern my root password.
<rp3> no luck, oh well thats what makes this fun, just got my linkstation working last night so, it's all good.  talk to you guys later.
<unop> spasticteapot,  thats right
<CokeNCode> why not just type 'su'
<OneOfTheMany> you can change it on the logon screen | slowfast
<spasticteapot> Ah.
<juano__> rp3: ok, good luck!
<xtknight> how do I cross compile for a 32bit architecture when on a 64-bit host?
<rp3> juano yes but what pw is it looking for, or is this setting it?
<CokeNCode> then enter in your root password
<usr13> How dows one find a mounted a samab share via the command line?
<spasticteapot> CokeNCode: Because it's flipping annoying to Sudo everything!
<juano__> rp3: this sets a remote password for username
<unop> spasticteapot,  errm, sudo asks for your password -- the password passwd seeks is the new password for root
<juano__> rp3: for given username
<CokeNCode> spasticteapot, so you want to ... log in to x as root ? is that what you're saying ?
<unop> spasticteapot,  you can always enter a root shell using  sudo -s
<usr13> smb://other/computer/files ....???
<spasticteapot> CokenCode: Yes. But only for the purpose of setting up Samba.
<spasticteapot> I'm going to turn off X-windows after I get it set up.
<juano__> rp3: then from remote machine enter at pass prompt that username and password
<CokeNCode> oh ok
<usr13> I see the way it comes up in Nautilus, but don't know where to go to via the command line to find it....???
<spasticteapot> Oh...duh.
<juano__> rp3: try smbd restart to save changes
<pirate-king> no didn't work juano_
<rp3> yea no workie, so will try later.  no worrie
<spasticteapot> We need a #ubuntu-networking.
<juano__> pirate-king: what happened when you changed login screen ? big fonts also ?
<pirate-king> yeah
<dimeotane> any suggestions how I can get my evolution stuff off my old laptop and onto this new one, without having to retype it all in?
<boknoy> thanks
<rdz> spasticteapot, did you already install smbfs?
<spasticteapot> rdz: Yes.
<unop> dimeotane,  just copy over your ~/.evolution folder
<usr13> spasticteapot: overcrowdedubuntuchannels?  :)
<juano__> pirate-king: lets see if the drivers installed correctly
<spasticteapot> usr13: Yup.
<juano__> pirate-king: type glxgears in terminal
<pirate-king> ok
<rdz> spasticteapot, and you want to automatically mound on every boot?
<spasticteapot> I'm considering offering a $5 PayPal bounty for helping me get this confounded thing working.
<juano__> pirate-king: do they move fast or stutter ?
<CokeNCode> spasticteapot, there's a way to do that, i did it before, i just can't remember what settings you have to change
<spasticteapot> rdz: Yup.
<spasticteapot> CokeNCode: Ironic, no?
<rdz> spasticteapot, ok, you need to edit your /etc/fstav
<rdz> sorry:
<usr13> spasticteapot: what are you working on?
<Crashtest_> Hi all, I need some help installing Aptana.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3996/
<rdz> /etc/fstab
<spasticteapot> I spent three weeks before someone told me about masquerade.
<pirate-king> steady
<pirate-king> not supper fast
<Crashtest_> I have a dependency problem, but I don't know how to solve it.
<Crashtest_> I seem to already have libc 5 and 6 installed (according to Synaptec)
<spasticteapot> I have a network of fixed-IP computers, some windows, some linux, and soon to have a Mac, too.
<juano__> pirate-king: what nvidia you got ?
<pirate-king> yeah
<spasticteapot> I need a file server.,
<pirate-king> 5200
<usr13> spasticteapot: like samba?
<CokeNCode> Click System --> Administration --> Login Window
<CokeNCode> Click to the security tab and check the "Allow local system administrator login" box
<unop> spasticteapot,  the easiest would be an FTP server then
<juano__> pirate-king: check if the driver is on "nvidia" not on "nv" in xorg.conf
<CokeNCode> that's the solution for you spasticteapot
<pirate-king> ok
<usr13> spasticteapot: or...?
<spasticteapot> unop: Can that be accessed as a "lettered" drive through windows
<rdz> spasticteapot, i am afraid, not
<spasticteapot> usr13: I'm trying to set up samba.
<juano__> pirate-king: try to see if that helps, if it doesnt leave it like it was and lets check something else
<unop> spasticteapot,  errm, no, but you can have a network place pointing to that FTP URI
<spasticteapot> This is going to be used by marketing people. Hence, it must be stupidly easy to use.
<usr13> spasticteapot:  ahhh.... just a sec.
<spasticteapot> Remember....MARKETING.
<spasticteapot> The necessary evil.
<unop> spasticteapot,  or a link on the desktop, etc
<pirate-king> ok
<spasticteapot> Once again, it needs to be a lettered drive or they'll get whiney.
<juano__> pirate-king: you would need to ctrl + alt + backspace to check if it works, if it doesnt, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it back to "nv"
<CokeNCode> spasticteapot, did that help? or did you already figure out how to log in as root ?
<spasticteapot> They also have control over the money I need for a cable crimper.
<spasticteapot> I've changed my mind on Root - I forgot I could just sudo over Telenet.
<CokeNCode> lol
<spasticteapot> I'm a newbie.
<spasticteapot> Durrr....I dumb.
<CokeNCode> telnet is a no no
<spasticteapot> Admitting you're a newbie is the first step on the 12-step program on going from n00bie to guru.
<yomm> spastic : mind you telnet has some security issues
<spasticteapot> CokeNCode:
<CokeNCode> ssh my good friend
<spasticteapot> CokeNCode: Eh....I'm not too concerned.
<usr13> spasticteapot: See: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<CokeNCode> lol
<CokeNCode> they never are
<CokeNCode> *sigh*
<ali_> hello
<pirate-king> ok when I installed drivers it was nvidia
<spasticteapot> We have fixed IPs, a firewall, and a network so kludged together even the person who set it up can't get it to work.
<juano__> pirate-king: then its fine
<juano__> pirate-king: mm, let me check one sec
<spasticteapot> It's so stupid and messy it's just not possible to mes swith.
<unop> spasticteapot,  atleast you have a prototype :) everything starts off as a kludge..
<pirate-king> ok
<Kanuha> I am trying to load Ubuntu on my PC connected to a samsung 61" tv. when it loads the graphics, the tv says the mode isn't supported. how can I change the graphics?
<spasticteapot> It works.
<Crashtest_> Any ideas folks?
<spasticteapot> Kahuna: You'll need to set a 720x1280 (720p) in Xorg, I think.
<maccam94> how do i fix a segfaulting synaptic?
<spasticteapot> Or 1080x1980, which I think is 1080p.
<maccam94> spasticteapot, 1920x1080 is 1080p
<juano__> pirate-king: are you sure in system admin login screen theres no option for fonts ?
<unop> maccam94,  depends on what it's segfaulting on
* maccam94 knows because he uses it
<spasticteapot> D'oh!
<iulian> hi
<juano__> pirate-king: font size
<pirate-king> looked but let me check again
<maccam94> unop, i try to open it, and it segfaults and dumps the core it says
<iulian> i have ubuntu edy server and whois doesn't work
<ben_m> Hey :) If I want to watch a video, I only get sound and no image, unless I open 2 videos, one of them has an image then ... any ideas why?
<iulian> why?
<norf-ubu> iulian: what feedback do you get?
<pirate-king> brb
<jrib> !codecs | ben_m
<ubotu> ben_m: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ali_> hi every1, jst tryin ubuntu wiv vmware
<blankfaze_> is anyone in here familiar with linux-to-windows VNC/remote desktop?
<iulian> norf-ubu: command not found
<Kanuha> I would, but I am no good at the editors in command mode. I can use kate or gedit just fine, but can't get to them until I get the graphics figured out
<OneOfTheMany> welcome ali_
<unop> maccam94,  errm, well, maybe you could !pastebin the segfault/dump for us to examine
<maccam94> unop, is there a way to make it verbose?
<blankfaze_> i am trying to connect to my ubuntu box at home through my windows machine here
<maccam94> all i get is a single segfault line atm
<Crashtest_> Could someone look at my pastebin and help me out? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3996/
<unop> blankfaze_,  sure .. if the windows machine runs XP pro, you can always use windows remote desktop
<juano__> pirate-king: any luck ?
<dimeotane> unop : i tried copying over the .evolution folder.. .it gave me errors when copying =(
<jrib> Kanuha: nano  is an easy to use terminal editor
<pirate-king> nope
<blankfaze_> when i connect through a vnc viewer it is successful but i get a blank screen
<maccam94> unop: # synaptic
<maccam94> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<unop> dimeotane,  thats something you'll need to sort out .. what errors .. please !pastebin
<juano__> pirate-king: maybe in appearance / display settings
<pirate-king> ok] 
<ali_> blankfaze_: tryin doing it the other way round
<FragUPlenty> sup dudes
<Kanuha> jrib, does it come loaded with ubuntu live
<jrib> Kanuha: yes
<blankfaze_> ali_: why?  i don't need to do that
<pirate-king> yeah
<juano__> pirate-king: check to see fonts what they are set to
<pirate-king> ok
<FragUPlenty> um anyone in here run Ubuntu 6.06 lts
<unop> maccam94,  errm, check the current folder -- the dump might be logged into a file or two
<juano__> pirate-king: size, etc
<Kanuha> jrib, how do i shut down X
<juano__> pirate-king: try changing the font, if changing size doesnt work
<dimeotane> unop: error "invalid parameters" while copying
<jrib> Kanuha: what are you trying to do exactly?
<unop> dimeotane,  ok, so how exactly are you copying them over?
<pirate-king> ok
<maccam94> unop, aha! /var/crash has a synaptic log
<dimeotane> unop: rightclick copy paste in thunar
<Kanuha> jrib, I want to shut down X and set new parameters for it to start up with again
<juano__> pirate-king: yeah i got FX5500 so we should have same settings
<unop> maccam94,  right, !pastebin please
<jrib> Kanuha: wouldn't it be easier to edit xorg.conf in X and then just restart X?
<pirate-king> ok looking for apperance
<unop> dimeotane,  have you tried copying over the command line?
<Kanuha> jrib, yes, but I am on the love cd and don't have Ubuntu installed yet
<OneOfTheMany> lol
<Nitz> Hey Guys just a quick question. Has anyone else had issues with beryl and Gaming? I know its beta software but that tends to be the only time I have issues
<jrib> Kanuha: answer to your question though:  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop   will stop it.  replace "stop" with "start" to start it again.   ctrl-alt-backspace just restarts X
<ali_> blankfaze_ to make sure vnc is wrking. i had a similar prob
<jrib> Kanuha: I don't see why that matters
<pirate-king> where is that font setting
<maccam94> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iulian_> I want to make my linux machine to a lan server and every computer to have access to internet through this pc. someone can help me?
<juano__> pirate-king: sorry i cant be so precise at the moment, because im running kubuntu desktop now :P
* maccam94 looks online for the curl command
<Kanuha> jrib, I'll give it a go, thanks
<pirate-king> ok np
<unop> maccam94,  why curl? gedit /var/crash/dumpfile - copy and paste to something like pastebin.ca
<blankfaze_> ali_:  oh.  i think it is, it accepts my password into the machine but it's like it's not seeing the screen
<FragUPlenty> um I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 on a compaq V2000 laptop and was wondering if the Intel Extreme graphics are ok to run XGL
<maccam94> unop, because things are acting kind of unstable now for some reason
<ali_> blankfaze_ what type of connection are you using?
<mattrepl> any way to find out when a package is going to be made available in the ubuntu repositories?  specfically look for information on Apache 2.2
<OneOfTheMany> iulian_ look here http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ubuntuforums+internet+connection+sharing&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<juano__> FragUPlenty: i got a link i think, let me check
<iulian_> OneOfTheMany: thanks. i'll give a shot
<blankfaze_> ali:  you mean the internet medium?  cable, dhcp to dhcp ip, but i am using the proper ip
<FragUPlenty> thanks man
<unop> maccam94,  if your system can't handle gedit and firefox .. errm, you really are in trouble
<maccam94> firefox is the only one acting up
<maccam94> idk if it's beryl or firefox
<maccam94> but not going to bother with that atm, more concerned with synaptic
<ali_> blankfaze_: 100M Ethernet?
<blankfaze_> mmhm
<flubs> can anyone help me with some problems I
<flubs> can anyone help me with some problems I'm having installing xml::parser?
<Crashtest_> nm got it figured out
<unop> flubs,  is that the perl package?
<flubs> unop: yeah, the one from cpan
<christopherl> someone using Mail Notification 4.0 in Gnome?
<dimeotane> unop: it says "cp: cannot create regular file 'blah blah blahfilenameetc' : Invalid arguement
<dimeotane> there's about 10 of them
<unop> dimeotane,  ha ha, it's the filename that matters -- can you paste the exact filename please?/
<ali_> blankfaze_: usually u only lose video due to lack of bandwidth
<dimeotane> no.. it's on the other system
<unop> flubs, right ok, are you using cpan/cpanplus to install the package?
<keitaro85> Can anyone help me with this network issue? Whenever i try to go to a website, it says it cannot find the host immediatley. However, if i Keep pushing retry, it eventually finds it. This is for all new requests, even things like google. Any ideas?
<unop> dimeotane,  i'm interested in the line that says "cp: cannot create regular file: filename" ..
<flubs> unop: no, I'm trying to compile from the tar.gz
<juano__> keitaro85: DNS issue probably
<unop> flubs,  it's better you use cpan/cpanplus to install these packages .. as these package managers will resolve dependencies and whatnot better than if you do it manually
<keitaro85> juano__, well it doesnt happen when I'm on windows
<juano__> keitaro85: how is you network setup ?
<keitaro85> juano__, its weird that it dies instantly
<flubs> unop: is cpan/cpanplus available from cpan's website?
<unop> flubs,  yes, off course
<keitaro85> juano__, just DHCP from a linksys router
<unop> keitaro85,  well, try this as an example at a command line -- nslookup google.co.jp
<mamang1904> hello
<juano__> keitaro85: ping google.com
<keitaro85> juano__, it comes back instantly with no response
<juano__> traceroute google.com
<juano__> keitaro85: no response ?
<wimpies> vmplayer is running now ... how should I proceed to isntall windows in it ?
<keitaro85> juano__, yea it comes back no response instantly. Then the second try it works fine
<juano__> keitaro85: put in DNS servers your linksys ip
<keitaro85> juano__, yea my DNS server is my linksys router
<unop> wimpies,  AFAIK the vmplayer only "plays" vmware images, ones that are preset, i'm not sure you can install windows using vmplayer
<unop> keitaro85,  are you sure -- verify using the /etc/resolv.conf file
<juano__> keitaro85: pastebin your ifconfig
<juano__> keitaro85: yea do unop suggestion first, /etc/resolv.conf its important that it be in there first
<flubs> upon: I'm having trouble finding the cpan/cpanplus package manager on cpan, can you offer a more specific link or location?
<unop> flubs,  2 seconds
<unop> flubs,  http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/A/AN/ANDK/CPAN-1.8802.tar.gz
<keitaro85> juano__, unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3997/
<flubs> unop: thanks
<XiCillin> anybody here use compiz?
<elwario91> hello
<elwario91> I'm becoming crazy!!!!!!!!!!
<elwario91> I'm using Code::blocks and I can't compile anything :(
<MockY> When I installed VMware Server, I lost my connection to Internet. I can still connect fine to every LAN but not surf
<juano__> keitaro85: ping 192.168.1.1 , does it respond fine ?
<MockY> I uninstalled it and now every6hing works again
<MockY> How come?
<unop> keitaro85,  errm, seems 192.168.1.1 is a little flaky as a DNS server -- try this at a command line -- dig google.co.in @192.168.1.1
<cmt^^> my tv-out window is bigger than my TV, what to do?
<XiCillin> anybody here use compiz?
<keitaro85> juano__, yup, everything is ok
<unop> keitaro85,  i'd also suggest that you configure your linksys router to supply additional DNS servers to its clients -- you seem to have only one at the moment, ideally you should have 3
<keitaro85> juano__, the exact same setup works perfectly when i boot into windows
<juano__> keitaro85: ok, yes, you should follow unop suggestion
<keitaro85> juano__, unop : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3998/ includes the dig
<flubs> upon: haha, apparently I already had cpan installed
<elwario91> est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?? --> http://pastebin.ca/338841
<unop> flubs,  :)
<unop> flubs,  cpan install XML::Parser should do then
<jurij> salve, ho la necessit di creare uno script bash che faccia partire 4 programmi su 4 terminali separati
<unop> keitaro85,  yep, it seems that your DNS servers are timing out for some reason, 192.168.1.1 is just passing your queries on to the public DNS servers and there's a delay in the lookup process there
<flubs> unop: I tried cpan xml::parser....I'll try cpan install xml::parser
<unop> flubs,  beware that CASE is important when it comes to perl packages
<livingdaylight> q: is it sudo apt-get uninstall kde-desktop?
<lesbianld> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiantv> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiancs> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianal> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianww> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiantv:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianld:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiangr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiancs:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianww:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianal:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianld WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiantv WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianmr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiancs WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianal WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianww WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiangr:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiangr WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbianmr:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianmr WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c66c77.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<hurrrricane> oh my.
<unop> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-56-236-157.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> What caused that sudden disconnect?
<gnomefreak> ty tony
<__doc__> the desktop sound control has no effect whatsoever on the loudness of audio playback, any idea?
<kbrooks> and why wasnt i affected???
<unop> kbrooks,  spam flood
<esc-> thunderbird comes with the standard ubuntu correct?
<flubs> unop: right...i should have remembered that...i was trying to install it with webmin the other day and it gave me all kinds of trouble because of the case
<unop> flubs,  the exact name is XML::Parser
<meLon-> yeah esc-
<[^Twen^] > what a noise.. =P
<kbrooks> unop: but why wasn't i affected?
<esc-> okay. i've had linux for a few hours, how do i get thunderbird and install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lesbian*!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<esc-> :P
<unop> kbrooks,  certain clients have better tolerance than others
<kazim59> while everything else's working fine, wget and apt-get don't seem to work properly... they seem to connect to 192.168.82.56 for each request... whats wrong?
<meLon-> esc- do this: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<[PUPPETS] Gonzo> tonyyarusso: your ban looks just like my new ignore-line :)
<kazim59> unop: i use gaim, i wasn't affected too
<esc-> ty
<unop> kazim59,  you using a proxy server?
<nahkiss> unop, seemed more like the mirc dcc-exploit
<kazim59> unop: no i dont... and firefox and gaim are working fine
<tonyyarusso> esc-: It's not installed by default, but you can apt-get tb
<meLon-> esc- go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<kbrooks> are there any unusual ways that you can use ubuntu ? ;-)
<Detonix> can someone explain me how i install ventrilo?
<esc-> ty.
<kazim59> unop: its wget and apt-get not working only
<meLon-> esc- that gives a list of commonly installed stuff. (Make sure you get the media codec pack, that's a must!!!)
<gLoo> 1on1 mid qry me
<esc-> i had someone get me all of the media codecs and things last night.
<keitaro85> unop, are you still here?
<unop> keitaro85,  yep
<esc-> im just trying to do some thingso n my own to get familiar.
<esc-> only had it for a few hours. :P
<keitaro85> unop, ok well i changed my router to give 3 DNS servers
<keitaro85> all 3 do not include my router, and now it cant dig anything
<unop> keitaro85, ok, what are they? let me test them
<galorin> I've got a problem, my AMD64 motherboard just died, and it'll be another month before I can afford a new board (want to go AM2) but in the meantime, I can go to an i686 board I've got lying around.  Will there be any problems installing a 32-bit ubuntu in my /root LVM on RAID partition, and keep everything else intact?
<kazim59> unop: i dont know whats so special about 192.168.82.56
<keitaro85> unop: 128.200.1.201, 4.2.2.1, 192.168.1.1
<Schildi_> salut tout le monde
<Simpleton> anyone get a bunch of spam from lesbianxx
<tonyyarusso> Simpleton: Yes.  Taken care of.
<Simpleton> oh ok, thanks
<distry> in the terminal, how do I check to see how much space is left on my harddrive?
<unop> kazim59,  im not sure but i remember apt-get following different proxy setting than firefox or the others -- i'm not sure where to check for it
<ndee> hello there, I'm using gnome-network-manager to access the WLAN at my gf's place. Her WPA password is just 7 letters and I cannot press "connect" with only 7 letters. What can I do, so that I can still connect to the WLAN? Is it even possible with just the gnome-network-manager
<kazim59>  /etc/somefile i think
<superdave888> hello anyone, how can one remote to a ubuntu server (6.10) command line from Windows
<unop> keitaro85, the first two servers seems to work fine, obviously i cant check the third
<grte> Anyone here use the nn newsreader?
<kbrooks> superdave888: uh, putty
<keitaro85> unop: yea exactly, but when i use those servers, i get nothing
<kbrooks> !putty
<ubotwo> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<keitaro85> unop: i can only resolve something using my linksys router
<gLoo> 1on1 mid qry me
<pos69sum> hi
<slowfast> In edgy how do you reset gdm as the display manager so that ubuntu boots into gdm login rather than kde?
<kbrooks> superdave888: ^^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c41595.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<kbrooks> !putty | superdave888
<ubotwo> superdave888: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<pos69sum> i had downloaded some torrents, and i rebooted - now when i reboot the torrent files are not there, and neither are the files i downloaded
<unop> keitaro85,  can i suggest three other ones  204.117.214.10 217.32.105.91 202.12.27.33
<pos69sum> any idea what happened?
<unop> keitaro85,  are you formulating the dig command right -- dig hostname @dns.server
<unop> ?/
<MockY> virus?
<superdave888> thanks ubtwo et al
<juano__> pirate-king: any luck ?=
<pos69sum> i'm on linux, how can i have a virus?
<kbrooks> MockY: who are you talking to? if unop, no, you cant haev a virus
<pos69sum> i did a locate, couldn't find the torrents
<pirate-king> not yet
<keitaro85> unop: yea i did that
<MockY> lol, my bad
<grte> pos69sum: did you do sudo updatedb before doing locate?
<galorin> pos69sum, did yuy do an updatedb before trying to use locate?
<pos69sum> yes
<Simpleton> hows networkmagic working out, has that been improved? I haven't used ubuntu in ~ 6 months
<unop> keitaro85,  also .. restart the networking service after making changes to resolv.conf -- sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pirate-king> do you know how to change resolution on login screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xelandos!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b joselj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b solid_liquid!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<kbrooks> MockY: if unop logged in under root all the time, still no. viruses have to be downloaded and they have to propagate themselves somehow.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ublender!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<MockY> good to know
<unop> pirate-king,  you probably need to run gnome-display-properties as root and set the changes to apply globally
* mode/#ubuntu [+b revian!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stapol!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<pirate-king> hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+b maccam94!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cbingr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b manny_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<unop> << i dont log on as root .. FYI :)
<grte> Only crazy people and Linspire users do.
<kbrooks> grte: okay... i have to link you to someth6ing.
<kbrooks> ALL of you.
<kbrooks> let me get the link.
<kbrooks> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4429877679.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xelados!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b subzero2000!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b metaperl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bytecolor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<kbrooks> READ this throughly
<kbrooks> pls
<keitaro85> unop: those nameservers work fine...
<keitaro85> unop: any idea why the others wont
<kbrooks> and pls dispel this FUD about linspire requiring root when u see it
<kbrooks> thank you.
<Rprp> rofl
<PriceChild> Pressing ctrl+x closes xchat... i don't want it to :P How can I change this?
<kbrooks> Rprp: what is so funny?
<unop> keitaro85,  I should imagine that your resolv.conf has some incorrect entries .. pastebin it please
<keitaro85> unop: atm its only the 3 ips you gave me
<unop> keitaro85,  still, let's rule it out
<quaal> hi
<unop> PriceChild,  hack at the source maybe? :>
<kbrooks> unop: he has no time for that...
<Hobo_from_Kyiv> quaal, salut
<synic> PriceChild: what would you rather it did?
<quaal> is xchat-gnome different than regular xchat ?
<keitaro85> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4002/
<mundanetoaster> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu, I have a question about wireless networking.
<synic> quaal: yes
<gLoo> 1on1 mid qry me
<tonyyarusso> quaal: diff interface
<quaal> hmm
<Hobo_from_Kyiv> quaal, no
<juano__> !wireless | mundanetoaster
<ubotwo> mundanetoaster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tido*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<Simpleton> how do you get your host to be @ubuntu
<unop> keitaro85,  did you restart the networking service after changing resolv.conf?
<synic> Simpleton: become a ubuntu member
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mrcucumber!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<tonyyarusso> !membership | Simpleton
<ubotwo> Simpleton: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<keitaro85> unop: yea
<kbrooks> apokryphos: What are those bans for?
<PriceChild> unop, argh did it again
<iulian_> is it possible to downloada file from ftp if filename contains spaces?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dbft!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<juano__> keitaro85: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mundanetoaster> What is the best thing for managing wireless location? Finding Networks etc?
<keitaro85> unop: it works now, but im just wondering why the other 3 didnt work
<PriceChild> unop, well ctrl+x is cut for me :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b danlio*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<tonyyarusso> !exploit | kbrooks
<ubotwo> kbrooks: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<amorphous_> whats the name of the app to point at a window and have the app name given?
<unop> keitaro85,  if you did, what does an nslookup on a new hostname give you -- nslookup youtube.com
<quaal> is it not possible to have several servers open in xchat-gnome?
<PriceChild> quaal, should be
<keitaro85> unop: the correct ips
<quaal> hmm
<unop> keitaro85,  errm, dunno, some ISPs dont allow you to use certain DNS servers, you might not have restarted the networking service, etc
<mundanetoaster> What is a good app to scan for wireless networks?
<unop> keitaro85,  so, is everything working fine now?
<esc-> how do you uninstall in linux?
<odin> mundanetoaster: try wifiradar
<esc-> say... i don't want Thunderbird anymore.
<unop> esc-,  sudo aptitude remove packagename
<PriceChild> esc-, sudo apt-get remove thunderbird ?
<synic> esc-: you can do it in synaptic
<PriceChild> esc-, (no ?)
<keitaro85> unop: yea but its interesting as to why the original 3 wouldnt work
<synic> the package is mozilla-thunderbird
<esc-> yeah.
<keitaro85> unop: cause they are UC Irvine DNS servers
<esc-> i know the package name.
<esc-> was just curious.
<mundanetoaster> odin, thank you, Another quesiton is that I just installed gnome network manager, and I can't find the icon for it
<unop> keitaro85,  well, how does a dig on one of those servers fare?
<PriceChild> mundanetoaster, install network-manager-gnome and then when you log in it will appear in your notification area
<keitaro85> unop: goes out to the authoritive servers
<BelialMkII> Hey there, Ive got a friend who is setting up her ubuintu install, was wondering if there is a repo or any automated way that  she can install the gspca (used to be spca5xx) drivers and not have to download source and recompile manually each kernel upgrade
<mundanetoaster> ok
<Simpleton> Man I can't wait till I can reinstall
<Simpleton> Soon as my harddrive comes I'll have room for it again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<unop> keitaro85,  errm, yep, some DNS servers are just forwarders -- and if you have a chain of servers just forwarding the query around, you will end up with a timeout, and that explains your behaviour of it timing out initially, but subsequent queries work fine as the DNS servers have now cached the query
<mundanetoaster> ok so I found network manager, but I can't figure out where to put in the WPA key.
<PriceChild> BelialMkII, I thinkt hey're included in standard ubuntu?
<quaal> does anyone know how to install the real xchat? this xchat-gnome is kinda shitty
<mundanetoaster> it just seems to give me the status of my connection
<quaal> i tried to install via the package on xchat.org
<keitaro85> unop: yea thats true, but i'm wondering why the exact same machine, on windows works perfectly fine
<PriceChild> quaal, sudo apt-get install xchat2
<quaal> but it doesnt seem to have a dependency satisfied
<BelialMkII> PriceChild: are they? brilliant if so, i was just checking in before we started going through it all
<quaal> ah
<quaal> xchat2
<quaal> i was doing just xchat
<quaal> thanks
<PriceChild> BelialMkII, I've never had much luck myself
<quaal> and how do i uninstall xchat-gnome ?
<PriceChild> !info xchat
<ubotwo> xchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<PriceChild> !xchat2
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<PriceChild> quaal, ah no it is just xchat
<gnomefreak> quaal: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<PriceChild> quaal, sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<unop> keitaro85,  it's likely that the windows DNS client service has a higher timeout threshold or even has different DNS servers set to one of the interfaces manually
<keitaro85> unop: actually those ips dont work at all,
<unop> keitaro85,  which IPs are these? the old or new?
<keitaro85> unop: the old ones
<pirate-king> how do you change login screen resolution?
<keitaro85> unop: is there anyway to change the timeout threshold?
<Azeqss> can anyone help me pls ?
<Azeqss> <Azeqss> i have 3 lines now:  /dev/hdb1| filesystem: ext3| size: 48 gb | used: 704 mb |unused:35.12 | flags: boot    than mysecond line:  dev/hdb2 | filesystem: extended | size: 1.44 fb | rest= dashes  the 3rd line: /dev/hdb5 | filesystem: linux-swap | size: 1.44 gb | rest dashes
<unop> keitaro85,  hmm, i'm sure there is .. but i dont really know
<quaal> sudo apt-get install xchat
<quaal> Reading package lists... Done
<quaal> Building dependency tree
<quaal> Reading state information... Done
<quaal> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<quaal> fail ?
<gnomefreak> quaal: enable universe
<RichiH> quaal: plesae use a paste site
<quaal> sorry
<RichiH> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> keitaro85,  and it doesnt matter, you can use any DNS servers as you please -- so continue using these ones that work
<quaal> !universe
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<grte> sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<Azeqss> oh, mistake :s i get an grub 'error 21' when i boot, what can i do about it ?? pleae help me i've been looking now for a whole day
<PriceChild> quaal, I think it is in universe
<keitaro85> unop: alright thx a lot
<quaal> hm.. how is universe enabled
<grte> Azeqss: Check your harddrive connections, make certain they're secure.
<unop> Azeqss, reinstall grub (and make a bckup grub floppy too)
<Azeqss> how can i reinstall grub :s
<unop> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azeqss> i've reinstalled ubuntu, but that don't work
<Azeqss> *that doesn't work
<marco_> Hello. Where can I find the sources.lst ?
<Azeqss> unop, i have read all that
<PriceChild> marco_, /etc/apt/sources.list
<marco_> thank you, PriceChild
<Hobo_from_Kyiv> Azeqss, what distribution you have?
* killown fui again! !!! !! ! !! !!! !!! !!!!!
<Azeqss> ubuntu 6.06
<kbrooks> um, can a op pls look at killown, whoever he is, bc he seems to be cursing
<slowfast> In edgy how do you reset gdm as the display manager so that ubuntu boots into gdm login rather than kde?
<kbrooks> slowfast: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<kbrooks> slowfast: or kdm
<CodeFrog> hi, i used suspend and now my laptop (presario 900) won't boot (not even show the boot COMPAQ logo)
<kbrooks> slowfast: and pick gdm from the list
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<hoodies> anyone able to help with my audio problem... i cant play my mp3's on xmms or the default player u get with ubuntu
<kbrooks> apokryphos: who is killown, and is he swearing?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | hoodies
<ubotwo> hoodies: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano__> hoodies: install from synaptic xmms libraries
<hoodies> xmms doesn't play n thats it... the default player gives me the error about a decoder.. would this be the problem to xmms not playing aswell ?
<PriceChild> hoodies, please see the factoid above :)
<_`XeOn_> hi
<juano__> hoodies: try to see if your using the right one, ALSA
<_`XeOn_> !ssh
<ubotwo> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<juano__> hoodies: OGG , etc
<apokryphos> killown: what are you doing?
<slowfast> kbrooks:  thanks I will try
<_`XeOn_> hmm guys how do i make a shell accout for a friend in my pc for ssh?
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: create a user...
<apokryphos> !away | juancgt-gone
<ubotwo> juancgt-gone: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks..`>  and then?
<juancgt-gone> sorry!
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: that's it!
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks..`>  o.O
<_`XeOn_> lol
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: he can login under that name
<apokryphos> !offtopic | _`XeOn_
<ubotwo> _`XeOn_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bigmichi> i have a little problem, when i start nautilus, that start nautilus 20x =(( why?
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks..`>  trough internet?
<hoodies> would i follow the dapper drake one ?
<apokryphos> _`XeOn_: stop using that.
<hoodies> as 6.10 isn't there
<kbrooks> apokryphos: he wasnt being offtopic
<quaal> hmm
<apokryphos> kbrooks: yes, bad factoid use.
<_`XeOn_> apokryphos..`>  what?
<quaal> it appears that enabling universe still didnt let it find the package
<slowfast> kbrooks:  I received a large series of error messages.   The first is:  invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed. In file "/usr/share/menu/python-wxtools", at (or in the definition that ends at) line 9: icon="/usr/share/pixmaps/xrced.png"
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: um, go to whatismyip.com
<apokryphos> _`XeOn_: please don't use that prefix for talking to someone. Use , or :
<Plecebo> I hear hissing through my soundcard, and the audio i'm playing is very quiet (almost cant hear it at all) anyone heard of that before?
<Darkholme> hello everybody
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: give him that ip. as well as give him the URL to the putty exe
<Yancho> guys how can i install this theme in ubuntu pls ? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42997&forummode=2&forumpage=1&forumexplevel=99
<PriceChild> !hi | Darkholme
<ubotwo> Darkholme: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: and the name of the user that u created.
<_`XeOn_> so i have to install putty?
<Darkholme> thank you
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: HE has to
<juano__> hi Darkholme
<momo> i am really pumped with ubuntu..but there is one thing that i need to get working on my laptop so i dotn go back to windows.............. I need to get the function key  for the video out to work . do i can change it betweent the onboard monitor, monitor out , ot TV out .. any know what i need to do?!?!
<_`XeOn_> not me right?
<Darkholme> I would like to ask you something..
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: it's not installation, its downloading and running that ur friend has to do
<MockY> Yancho: You need Beryl
<kazim59> unop: i m not able to understand why wget & apt-get dont work..
<quaal> make your ubuntu look like vista
* quaal shakes head
<_`XeOn_> ok thank u
<amorphous_> anyone know the command to tell me the name of a given window?
<juano__> Darkholme: ask your question :-)
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: may I please help you create the user? or do u know how to?
<chefe> hello
<_`XeOn_> no idea
<_`XeOn_> :)
<amorphous_> OR - the name of the user-switcher applet in gnome?
<pirate-king> hello
<juano__> pirate-king: hi
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: Let me search around, pls hold
<_`XeOn_> ok
<pirate-king> hey
<pirate-king> how do transfer files from one linux box to another
<amorphous_> ok - what about...
<juano__> pirate-king: samba
<pirate-king> ok
<apokryphos> !scp | pirate-king
<ubotwo> pirate-king: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: preferences>administration>users and groups
<PriceChild> juancgt-gone, pirate-king samba is more for mixed linux/windows networks... better way for just linux isn't there?
<PriceChild> juano__, ^
<Darkholme> I have been using linux for a while and I really love it, but now I had to change my computer for some technical issues and even if the computer is configured to boot from de cd it is not launching the setup....the distro is Kubunty 6.10 Edgy....I have been reading and in some forums is written that that's maybe because the computer is not able to recognize "iso linux" so they advise to create a boot disquette....but...my computer doesn't have!
<Darkholme> could you please tell me
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: Have you launched that yet?
<Rochvellon> sweet: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Tux-wmf-gabel-vorne.jpg have you seen this bevore?
<Darkholme> if there is another solution?
<amorphous_> How can I get the browser-tab Icon for a webpage into my grubby little paws? I cant seem to find how to find it >:(
<pirate-king> from ubuntu box to debian
<juano__> PriceChild: yeah , i though he meant a more interactive shareing
<PriceChild> juano__, pirate-king, I'd use NFS
<_`XeOn_> yes
<pirate-king> Ive used WinSCP
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: click on add user.
<pirate-king> in xp
<gLoo> 1on1 mid qry me
<juano__> pirate-king: if you want to share files you can check out samba
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks everytime i open it it close automatic
<_Freedom0_> hi
<_Freedom0_> could someone help me with TortoiseCVS?
<exwhyzed> I have a wireless card installed, but it is not recognized by madwifi, can anyone help?
<Onburiiku> Hello everyone
<momo> people.. VIdeo out function key on laptop.. can i get it to work with ubuntu?!
<Jodig> hi
<Azeqss> hi, i've tried to reinstall grub by following the steps on the manual, and finally, when i put 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hdb' i get an error:  the file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly
<kbrooks> apokryphos: can u look at what gLoo is doing, he seems to be thinking this chan is a sex chan ??
<Music_Shuffle> !hi
<ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<quaal> hello
<quaal> this is my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/338909
<kazim59> ubotwo: do you know who is Mark Shuttleworth?
<ubotwo> kazim59: Error: "do" is not a valid command.
<quaal> i still cannot sudo apt-get install xchat
<Jodig> i hav a promblem installing wepattack on dapper
<quaal> anyone know what needs edited ?
<tonyyarusso> !pm | gLoo
<ubotwo> gLoo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<tonyyarusso> !sabdfl | kazim59
<ubotwo> kazim59: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks how to do it in console ?
<Azeqss> anyone please ???
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: Add an user? um, not sure exactly. let me see
<kazim59> ubotwo: what is sabdfl?
<ubotwo> kazim59: Error: "what" is not a valid command.
<Darkholme> so...does anybody knows what can i do to boot the edgy setup if I don't have disquette
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks in administration is not working it closes
<Music_Shuffle> quaal, err...what do you get as the output?
<juano__> quaal: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome ?
<ans> I am trying to install ubuntu on a MacBook Pro. These directions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro say when defining the mount "if possible, do not mount /mount/EFI (select white item in list)" when I try to do this I get the message "No mount point selected for Partition 1" and I can not move forward in the installer. Any ideas anyone?
<Jodig> wepattack bad makefile!!!!
<NeoMatrixJR24> Could anyone please help me with a Ubuntu/mdadm raid5 (non boot partition)/bootup problem?
<quaal> juano__:  i am using xchat-gnome currently
<quaal> and i hate it
<PriceChild> !sabdfl | kazim59
<ubotwo> kazim59: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<quaal> i want the real xchat
<PriceChild> quaal, sudo apt-get install xchat
<juano__> quaal: lol, ok.. :-)
<quaal> Music_Shuffle: Reading package lists... Done
<quaal> Building dependency tree
<quaal> Reading state information... Done
<quaal> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<kazim59> PriceChild: what does sabdfl stand for!?
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: adduser <desired user name> # fill in desired user name, dont add this comment (starts with #)
<qkslvrwolf> question about networking before I submit a bug report
<kbrooks> quaal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<juano__> quaal: didnt know there was an xchat so different from xchat-gnome
<quaal> PriceChild:  i still cannot sudo apt-get install xchat
<qkslvrwolf> is there something I should be doing to A) save network configurations through the networking applet and B) get it to pick up my wired network without needing a reboot?
<nalioth> !paste | quaal
<ubotwo> quaal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b52laptop> hi could someone give me a help with my intel wireless card 2200
<Music_Shuffle> !sources
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<PriceChild> quaal, add universe repos
<juano__> quaal: try enabling universe / multi-verse
<Music_Shuffle> !sources | quaal
<ubotwo> quaal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<hoodies> guys i have sorted the decoder problem, but the pages you gave me cant help me any further and i got the error cannot read from resource
<_`XeOn_> oh man why all application are closing now is the console
<kbrooks> quaal: Have that open?
<quaal> PriceChild:  did you see my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/338909
<mundanetoaster> So I have a question: I installed network manager, and then when I click on it, it just gives me 3 options "enable networking" "connection information" and "about"? where can I choose a wireless network?
<_`XeOn_> ok brb gonna restart
<Darkholme> is there another way to install edgy if the boot of my computer is not recognizing "iso linux" ?
<PriceChild> quaal, did you sudo apt-get update
<kbrooks> quaal: If so, search for "universe" and "multiverse".
<qkslvrwolf> mundanetoas a ter: it doesn't show you a wireless card in the networking applet?
<quaal> kbrooks:  http://pastebin.ca/338909
<juano__> qkslvrwolf: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kbrooks> quaal: Delete the comment mark at the beginning of the lines.
<NeoMatrixJR24> I attempted to set up a raid5 with mdadm and had it working for a while.  It has since become a disaster, and I have removed the RAID array, but now when I boot up it gets to a point where it flashes all of the IDE lights in the chain (in sequence) and then...EVENTUALLY boots to the UI
<qkslvrwolf> juano__:  thanks!
<quaal> no i did not update
<kbrooks> quaal: Which have universe and multiverse
<mundanetoaster> no, not in network manager, but I used the built in networking thing, to connect to a wireless network before.
<juano__> qkslvrwolf: no prob :-)
<mundanetoaster> qkslvrwolf, ^
<soblue> hello. I have a simple question: what's the command to view the process/usage stats list? I forget.
<Hatty> ps
<qkslvrwolf> mundanetoaster: when before?
<quaal> PriceChild:  thats probably what it is
<kbrooks> quaal: When you do that, save, close, and type sudo apt-get update
<qkslvrwolf> mundanetoaster: edgy broke my wireless and I had to go in and redo everything
<quaal> yep!
<mundanetoaster> well when I first installed ubuntu this morning, the networking thing that came with it, had my wireless card as one of the network adaptors
<quaal> forgot to update
<quaal> thanks guys
* PriceChild highfives quaal 
<kbrooks> quaal: np
<quaal> heh
<soblue> thanks Hatty
<Azeqss> has anyone even read my question ?
<Hatty> youre welcome, soblue
<qkslvrwolf> mundanetoaster: does ifconfig show you your wireless card?
<PriceChild> Azeqss, i can't see a question from you?
<mundanetoaster> qkslvrwolf, ya it is eth0
<Azeqss> <Azeqss> hi, i've tried to reinstall grub by following the steps on the manual, and finally, when i put 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hdb' i get an error:  the file /mnt/root/boot/grub/stage2 not read correctly-- what can i do about this ?
<mundanetoaster> qkslvrwolf, it shows eth0 as wireless eth1 is my wired I believe, and lo is the loopback.
<Darkholme> Im trying to instal Kubuntu edgy, but even if I boot from cd the setup is not launching any help?
<Skyblast> Darkholme: Have you tried the alternate disc?
<qkslvrwolf> mundanetoaster: try ifconfig eth0 down, then ifconfig eth0 up
<juano__> Azeqss:
<Marti1> hi guys
<juano__> Azeqss: how did you mount your root partition ?
<slowfast> kbrooks:  thanks it switched to gdm despite the error messages.
<Marti1> i was wondering if I could have some advice
<Marti1> please
<exwhyzed> my wireless card was not recognized upon install so I installed madwifi but ath0 still does not show up in ifconfig. anyone help?
<Marti1> can't install super mario war
<juano__> Azeqss: what is your dev for your root partition ? try to pastebin a sudo fdisk -l plz
<galorin> Marti1, huh?
<iulian_> what torrent client can I use in command line?
<Marti1> should be martin
<soblue> Hatty: Thought you might like to know. I checked the man page on ps and found top. top was actually the command I was looking for. but thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!
<Darkholme> but the alternate disc has the same?
<Darkholme> i mean
<_`XeOn_> back
<mnk0> hey sup, anyone know how to install ubuntu from usb?
<Darkholme> the problem is that the computer is not recognizing the iso linux
<mnk0> like i need to make it a bootable usb or somethin right?
<mnk0> im tryin to find a good resoource about it, no luckyet
<galorin> mnk0, boot from USB can't be done off an ISO file.
<spasticteapot> Anyone here used Webmin?
<mnk0> galorin not at all?
<mnk0> i heard of a util that makes a usb bootable
<galorin> ask the folks in #damnsmalllinux.  they do bootable usb
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks now im in users what do i do?
<Darkholme> ok so....im going to check the alternate cd
<Darkholme> thank you very much!
<Azeqss> juano__, that will be hard, is on another pc :s
<Darkholme> have a nice day
<themachine> what lets me take user input, and place it into a shell script?
<galorin> it's going to be a fair bit of work I think mnk0
<Marti1> has anybody installed super mario yet? I'm having great difficulties. thanks
<themachine> say foo.sh "user input"
<EdgEy> hello
<kbrooks> _`XeOn_: click on add user.
<EdgEy> is there any way of copying the ubuntu install iso to HDD and running it from there? somehow i've ended up with no working installs apart from the ubuntu boot cd, though i can't burn an iso from that since i only have one optical drive
<spasticteapot> Anyone here used webmin at all?
<Azeqss> juano__, i have everything installed on 1 harddisk (40 gb), and i have followed the manual you can find on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows : Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<_`XeOn_> and now?
<spasticteapot> EdgEy: Try the USB bootable version - that might work.
<EdgEy> where could I find that? i've been searching the forums
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, if you do a sudo fdisk -l can you identify your linux partition ?
<LycanNYC> !ati
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano__> Azeqss: at what /dev/? is it ?
<Azeqss> hdb, cause hda is my windows on
<xRender> ok wtf, where the hell is the command line interface in ubuntu
<Simpleton> ...?
<PriceChild> !wtf | xRender
<EdgEy> xRender, terminal? ctrl+alt+F1?
<ubotwo> xRender: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> xRender, applications>accessories>terminal
<phos-phoros> what was going on, earlier?
<Simpleton> How is ntfs support these days in linux, still risky?
<Stormx2> EdgEy: He's gonna hit that and not figure out how to get back ;)
<PriceChild> phos-phoros, ?
<Stormx2> Simpleton: No, actually!
<phos-phoros> script kiddies are taking over Freenode?
<EdgEy> Stormx2:  just thought of that
<PriceChild> Simpleton, depends who you listen to... I still say backup all data just incase
<EdgEy> too late for me to say the way back if he already did
<EdgEy> :p
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks now what?
<PriceChild> phos-phoros, yeah we're on top of it :)
<Simpleton> I remember read support being completely solid, but what about write support?
<Stormx2> Simpleton: ntfs-3g supports pretty much everything except file permissions and is pretty much failsafe
<Azeqss> juano__, hdb, cause hda is my windows on. On hdb i get 3 things: hdb1- linux; hdb2 extended; hdb5: linux swap
<phos-phoros> Good deal
<Simpleton> Awesome
<juano__> Azeqss: then its on hdb1
<PriceChild> Stormx2, Simpleton, please still make backups though
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo mkdir /media/myhdd
<xfrost>  Hello folks, I got a question that respect to thunderbird and firefox, how can I enable the links I made click in thunderbird that opens a new tab in firefox?
<Simpleton> I'm not sure if backing up 500gb is a possibility
<juano__> Azeqss: then sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/myhdd
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks how do i set permisions for only 1 folder?
<Simpleton> ill backup critical stuff however
<Jowi> mnk0, did you see this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Azeqss> juano__, type it literally on the terminal ?
<juano__> Azeqss: then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/myhdd /dev/hdb
<Stormx2> PriceChild: I've only got windows on it, nothing to backup ;)
<juano__> Azeqss: yes
<nick_> for some reason i cannot mount the smb shares off one of my hhd's on my win server, but i can mount shares off any other of the drives
<PriceChild> Stormx2, yes... but you can't assume no-one else has anything to lose either :)
<nick_> any ideas?
<juano__> Azeqss: change /media for /mnt if it wont work with /media
<mnk0> Jowi not yet, thx
<Skyblast> Does anyone know why MPlayer's taskbar icon is always scrambled in Ubuntu?
<Azeqss> juano__, i get an error after typing sudo mount; i'll type what it says
<MockY> When I installed VMware Server, I lost my connection to Internet. I could still connect fine to every LAN with correct address and all. But not surf on the internet. I finally uninstalled it and Internet is back to normal again. What did I do wrong?
<Azeqss> juano__, ok, i'll change with mnt
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo mkdir /mnt/myhdd
<momo> so ... please! any suggestions on how to get my video out function key working?
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/myhdd
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<momo> everyother key works except that one!
<alienseer23> is there a way to load an nzb file from my hdd into Pan Newsreader?
<juano__> Azeqss: that should do the trick
<Azeqss> juano__, still get same error: it says already mounted in .. (somethng like that )
<juano__> Azeqss: ls -a /mnt
<alienseer23> !NZB
<Azeqss> juano__, ' . .. myhdd root '
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ubuntu_> hay all need some serious help, my linux partition some how got deleted, I need a program that i can use to recover data.. any ideas?
<juano__> Azeqss: cd /mnt/myhdd
<juano__> Azeqss: ls -a
<Azeqss> juano__, '. ..'
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/myhdd   try again
<juano__> Azeqss: if it doesnt try this
<spasticteapot> Could someone tell me again how to set a root password?
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<juano__> Azeqss: then again , sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/myhdd
<pirate-king> winscp is only for windows correct?
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: Did you write ANYTHING to the area at all yet? this INCLUDES creating a new partition over that deleted area, by the way
<pirate-king> need to transfer files from ubuntu box to debian box
<pirate-king> samba?
<juano__> pirate-king: sure samba can work
<Skyblast> samba would work, as could nfs or even an ftp server
<ubuntu_> kbrooks no i havent
<guerby> hi, I've plugged an USB external drive to my edgy system, and it doesn't seem to be recognized (X-Craft RX-3SB), usb id seems to be  2504:0424 which is unknown
<pirate-king> I used winscp before anything like that for linux
<cypherdelic> how to get my silicon image sata raid detected? please help
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: well, i can't really help you, except to suggest that you grep the *hard drive* of your partition for bits
<_`XeOn_> kbrooks how do i set permisions for only 1 folder?
<NickGarvey> is there a command I can use to find out what kind of RAM I have?  I want to upgrade but I don't want to buy the wrong stick
<AndrewB> NickGarvey: it will be in proc somewhere.. I would guess. I just not sure.
<eMish_>  Hello.  In sources.list, is 'deb URL edgy main restricted\ndeb URL edgy main universe' same as 'deb URL edgy main restricted universe' ?
<xRender> how can i run a .sh file from the terminal?
<cypherdelic> how to get my silicon image sata raid detected? please help
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: which is the only option you generaelly have, because ext3 does things to make itself work, bt these things create a problem if u need to undelete filesa... bc u acnt
<kbrooks> cant*
<Azeqss> juano__,  it says: busy cause mounted already on mnt/root, so i umount that and again mounted on myhdd, that worked, what now ?
<CrazyDoode> xRender: sh filename.sh
<Asc> xRender: 'sh ./file.sh' should work
<cypherdelic> how to get my silicon image sata raid detected? please help
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<aib> apt-get is freezing up: 0% [Waiting for headers] . what can I do?
<aib> trying to install nmap and firestarter, nothing strange
<juano__> aib: only with these apps ?
<xRender> ok, the .sh is on the desktop, so what is the typical filepath to the desktop in ubuntu?
<aib> no - with any apps
<RomanK> aib: is your internetconnection on that machine working? check also, if the servers mentioned in your /etc/apt/sources.list are up
<_`XeOn_>  how do i set permisions for only 1 folder?
<aib> i'm on that machine
<aib> alright
<ubuntu__> oh damng it
<RomanK> xRender: $HOME/Desktop afaik
<_`XeOn_> !users
<ubotwo> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ubuntu__> kbrooks you still here?
<Azeqss> juano__, hdb or hdb1 at the end ??
<Stormx2> I need a recommendation of a good webcam that works well on ubuntu
<gaspipe1> hey all
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<juano__> Azeqss: thats hdb
<kbrooks> ubuntu_i am here
<xRender> it still "can't open"
<xRender> whats wrong with the following?:
<Asc> _`Xeon: 'chmod --preserve-root' should do that
<xRender> sh /home/brian/Desktop/Check.sh
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: do u see what i am saying?
<Azeqss> juano__, the command whas not found
<ubuntu__> yup
<Darkholme> hi!
<ubuntu__> my internet dropped for a few..
<Darkholme> one question...
<RomanK> xRender: what does "ls -lah /home/brian/Desktop/Check.sh" give you?
<juano__> Azeqss: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<BigMick> hi. Linux noob here. Trying to install UBUNTU from iso. getting error can't access tty, job control turned off
<juano__> Azeqss: try without the sudo
<Darkholme> if 1 have 1 GB of ram......how much should I put in the swap partition?
<xRender> uh, no such file or directory  =\
<kbrooks> Darkholme: not another 1 GB.
<ctkroeker> Darkholme: depends
<kbrooks> Darkholme: put any amount LESS THAN 1 GB
<mabu33> my recyclinbin icon is lost on the right down! how can i get it back?
<ctkroeker> Darkholme: I have almost a gig and I made a 300MB SWAP partition just in case
<kbrooks> Darkholme: but not too low... so not 16 mb
<cypherdelic> how to get my silicon image sata raid detected? please help
<ubuntu__> kbrooks i haven't wrote anything to the disk yet. I deleted a partition , and somehow to took out the linux and swap partition with it
<xRender> aw, crap. damned case sensitivity. its "check.sh" not "Check.sh"
<xRender> thanks
<RomanK> xRender: np
<ctkroeker> Darkholme: Maybe between 100-300MB
<Darkholme> because someone in a tutorial says that it's recommended to put the double of the ram in the swap partition...
<Darkholme> :O
<RomanK> xRender: just a hint: work using the <tab>-key...
<kbrooks> Darkholme: DO NOT DO THAT.
<Darkholme> lol
<kbrooks> Darkholme: it is a bad idea to.
<xRender> what do you mean?
<gaspipe1> can anyone help me update my video driver for a NV34 Geforce FX 5200?
<RomanK> sh /h<tab>/b<tab>/D<tab>/<tab><tab>
<DiOXiN> Can someone help me!? I just installed ubuntu and now my SOUND does'nt work! I guess I need to install drivers but how? I have Soundblaster Audigy SE..
<quaal> it worked
<Darkholme> if Im planning to use beryl, aiglx and so on is it ok with just 256 in the swap?
<quaal> thanks again guys
<ctkroeker> Darkholme: THose tutorials are outdated and suit people with very little RAM, i.e. 128MB
<xRender> ah. cool
<kbrooks> Darkholme: just put any amount less than 1 gb, eg 512 mb, 256 mb
<Darkholme> :O
<ctkroeker> Darkholme: THat's fine
<Azeqss> juano__, it was a space, it worked withe the sudo, but now i get again error: file (..)/stage1 not read correctly
<Darkholme> :O
<Darkholme> thanks a lot for your help!
<Darkholme> bye!
<xRender> now this file just gave me an error  >_<  "you are either not running this script from the console or simply do not have console ownership"  ??
<rjm1982> Is having too big of a swap harfull?
<juano__> Azeqss: ls -a /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub
<eztk> why do I keep getting this error when I run update manager? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<xRender> and on a side note, I made my swap 2x RAM  =\  swap direc is 2GB
<ubuntu__> so kbrooks any ideas
<ctkroeker> eztk: probably corrupt file
<juano__> Darkholme: SWAP usually is 2 x RAM, i got 1GB swap and 512 RAM
<dreck13> hello
<ctkroeker> eztk: it'll probably go away in a few hours or days
<eztk> eztk: presumably at the server? surely other Ubuntu Edgy users are seeing this too, right?
<eztk> ahh thank you :)
<kbrooks> juano__: Don't confuse him.
<ctkroeker> eztk: It could be that it's just your problem. Just try it every day and if the problem stays, come back for help
<BigMick> rjm1982 are you still around?
<xRender> so what does this error mean?  "you are either not running this script from the console or simply do not have console ownership." is terminal different from "console"?
<juano__> kbrooks: sorry you meant me?
<kbrooks> juano__: ah sry i misread, i saw "1 GB RAM, 512 swap"
<juano__> kbrooks: hehe its ok :P
<rdz> hello everyone. is there some way to build myself the standard dapper kernel, without having to reinstall all modules?
<rafase282> Hello
<BigMick> trying to install ubuntu from .iso. getting "can't access tty, job control turned off"
<rdz> rdz, i mean the standard dapper kernel wit realtime enabled?
<NeoMatrixJR24> ok, I've been reading the Darkholme q.  I have 1.7gb RAM and 1.2GB swap.  Is that bad?
<ademan> compatibility with: WMP54GX  ?
<ademan> (linksys)
<rafase282> I need help to transfer or syc my T-Mobile MDA with my laptop via USB or Bluetooth
<Asc> NeomatrixJR24: Do you ever use the swap?
<juano__> NeoMatrixJR24: usually when you have 2 GB RAM you dont make a swap
<rafase282> I need help to transfer or syc my T-Mobile MDA with my laptop via USB or Bluetooth
<Asc> (come to that, I've got 768 and I never use my swap)
<juano__> NeoMatrixJR24: you have the sufficient amount of real memory to keep the OS stable
<ubuntu__> so does anyone know of a data recovery program
<eztk> I'm glad I bought tons of RAM about 4 years ago. prices seemed to have jumped up now.
<xRender> is ubuntu built on "Linux x86" or "Linux x86_64"?
<pirate-king> is there an easier program than samba
<ademan> !compatibility
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<NeoMatrixJR24> if I don't have swap my system says it can't find swap.  I probably use swap a bit since I am typically (when I can get my RAID problem fixed) use this as a VMWARE server
<Azeqss> juano__,  i get ' . default e2fs_stage1_5 jfs_stage1_5 reiserfs_stage1_5 stage2 (next line:) ..  device.map fat_stage1_5 minix_stage1_5  stage1  xfs_stage1_5
<rafase282> ubotwo: can u help me?
<ubotwo> rafase282: Error: "can" is not a valid command.
<rafase282> ubutwo, I need help
<quaal> hmm
<rafase282> about sync WM5
<quaal> the sound quality with my nforce2 chipset is much worse in ubuntu
<juano__> Azeqss: weird, grub should over write that
<quaal> is there a fix for this
<rafase282> I need help to transfer or syc my T-Mobile MDA with my laptop via USB or Bluetooth
<fatbrain> Anyone running 6.10 with pulseaudio?
<variant> rafase282: ubotwo is a bot
<rafase282> I know
* RomanK would really like to sync his nokia 6111 with evolution, but didn't succeed yet :(
<Slart> if I want to rename multiple files using some kind of regular expression.. for example, I have files georgia_001.txt and alabama_002.txt. I would like to change places of the name and the number.. into 001_georgia.txt and 002_alabama.txt... can I do that without doing a lot of bash scripting?
<rafase282> I tried to get some information but I dont know how to
<f> asdffffffffffffffffff
<f> dfase
<f> waeg
<rafase282> I need help to transfer or syc my T-Mobile MDA with my laptop via USB or Bluetooth
<theqkash> hello... I need help....
<meLon-> Haha
<juano__> Azeqss: you trying to reinstall grub over windows mbr right ?
<Azeqss> juano__,  any other solution :s i'm so tyerd, i've been trying whole day fixing it :s
<theqkash> I need tro install VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344(rev 01) on my laptop, help plz
<xRender> is ubuntu built on "Linux x86" or "Linux x86_64"?
<meLon-> Hey you guys. What's a good ssh client or 'terminal' program? I dont really like the normal one, and googling 'ssh client' doesnt really do any good
<theqkash> I need tr install VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344(rev 01) on my laptop, help plz
<RomanK> xRender: you can get Packages for both architectures
<juano__> Azeqss: are we sure /dev/hdb1 is your root partition ?
<Azeqss> juano__, i get an error when i start my pc: error 21, and they said i have to reinstall grub ..
<themachine> meLon look up Putty
<Slart> xRender: your choice.. it's available for both architecures
<theqkash> I need to install VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344(rev 01) on my laptop, help plz
<dimeotane> how do I set up edgy to use 100% of my duo core 2 system?
<juano__> Azeqss: sure, that command should of fixed it
<xRender> what is the default? i just used the desktop live cd install from ubuntu.com
<RomanK> meLon-: why don't you like the openssh-client? what are you missing?
<meLon-> I love putty! I didn't know there was a lin build >_<
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<juano__> Azeqss: check command syntax
<NeoMatrixJR24> theqkash: have you tried using the standard vesa driver?
<meLon-> RomanK, it's bulky, and I like the way that if you select stuff in putty, it copies it
<RomanK> xRender: you can get desktop-live-cds from ubuntu.com for x86-32 as well as -64
<Slart> dimeotane: 100%? if you're only running one process.. I don't think there's a way to autmatically make it use both processors/cores
<Azeqss> juano__, euh ?
<quaal> someone say my name
<xRender> is there a way to find out what architecture my ubuntu is using?
<kbrooks> quaal
<Slart> xRender: I'd guess 32 bit
<quaal> kbrooks, thankyou
<RomanK> meLon-: so does the normal ssh-client you can paste it with the middle-mouse-button
<juano__> Azeqss: check if you typed it in right
<RomanK> meLon-: that's the unix-way ;)
<Azeqss> juano__, yeah, i'm sure
<variant> dimeotane: what do you mean exactly? you mean the speedstepping?
<Slart> xRender: there is a command.. not uname.. something else.. I've forgotten it now
<Slart> !uname
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<theqkash> NeoMatrixJR24: with 3d?
<juano__> Azeqss: whats the output for that ?
<RomanK> xRender: eventually with uname -a?
<meLon-> ah, nifty. Imma try to get putty working because I have ubuntu installed onto a laptop wich doesnt always have a middle mouse button
<NeoMatrixJR24> no.
<xRender> uh, event not found?
<meLon-> RomanK thanks and thanks to you too themachine
<dimeotane> variant:  so far my duo core2 doesn't appear to use all 100% of my cpus power... usually only 50%
<variant> dimeotane: how are you mesureing it?
<NeoMatrixJR24> ok...to anyone...how are you guys doing the respond thing...it's been a while since I really used irc
<Slart> RomanK, xRender: uname -a is one option.. but there is another one I keep forgetting..
<RomanK> meLon-: than turn on middle-mouse-button emulation... (dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg, but i guess it's already activated)
<themachine> no problem meLon
<juano__> after running that, try cat /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Asc> Slate: The mass rename tool should be able to do that - you'll want to do a search and replace for the numbers with a regular expression - like '_*.txt' to 'txt', then use the numbering function to add new numbers
<rafase282> I need help to transfer or syc my T-Mobile MDA with my laptop via USB or Bluetooth
<juano__> Azeqss: after running that, try cat /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<RomanK> earthmeLon: you can then use the right and the left mousebutton to emulate the middlebutton
<NeoMatrixJR24> theqkash: not with 3d.  and I doubt you'll have much luck with 3d acceleration with a VIA chipset
<Slart> Asc: ok.. I'll take a look at it. Thanks
<earthmeLon> RomanK, my right mouse button is slightly broken, but iw ill try THANKS!!!
<Azeqss> juano__, proving devices to guess BIOS drives.  This may take a long time. (and a second later the error file stage1 not read correctly)
<themachine> any command that gives me all available commands on a system?
<NeoMatrixJR24> theqkash: I have an ATI in my laptop and I can't get 3d to work in it right!
<RomanK> LoL...
<Asc> Slate: You might need to do some fiddling to get them numbered in the proper order, but it should be manageable.  The tool's under applications->system tools->bulk rename if you have it installed
<RomanK> earthmeLon: you should install OS X, it comes with mice only having a single button :P
<Azeqss> juano__,  i'll try the cat thing now
<variant> theqkash: run sudo update-pciids && sudo lspci
<theqkash> I've got sth like unichrome drivers, but I can't install it :(
<Asc> Slart: s/Slate/Slart
<juano__> Azeqss: you might wanna try installing it in /dev/hda maybe
<quaal> k
<quaal> later
<Slart> Asc: not installed... yet
<Azeqss> juano__, but that's my windows harddrive
<Asc> Slart: I think I found it in applications->add/remove
<themachine> I tried using 'apropos *' but it doesn't list every command
<juano__> Azeqss: yeah, thats if you want grub to install to hda , if you dont then lets keep trying with hdb
<NeoMatrixJR24> back to my last q.  is 1.2gb swap TOO big if I have 1.7GB RAM (and yes, lets assume I'm a memory hog since I run VM's)
<variant> theqkash: you want to list every possible command?
<rafase282> hey
<theqkash> variant: UniChrome Pro IGP
<rafase282> i need help please
<earthmeLon> lol, i just got gxl working, so imm stick with ubuntu for now
<juano__> Azeqss: it wont make a difference, i have hda and hdc and grub on hda
<Slart> Asc: bah.. I have to install thunar to use it?
<themachine> variant, yes I do want every possible command
<juano__> Azeqss: grub will read win partition and boot it
<variant> theqkash: and glxinfo | grep direct
<variant> themachine: fine, ls /usr/bin/
<quaal> what linux torrent client is best
<xRender> k i just ran through all the uname options
<Azeqss> juano__, the cat gives an error: no such file
<xRender> no dice
<juano__> Azeqss: its just where you want it to install
<variant> themachine: and ls /bin && ls /usr/sbin && ls /sbin
<variant> quaal: azureus is popular
<Slart> xRender: you don't have uname installed? very weird.. what flavour of linux are you using?
<xRender> any other way to tell between linux x86 and linux x86_64?
<quaal> yea
<Asc> Slart: Heck if I know, but I've got Thunar installed and it hasn't made anything explode yet.
<quaal> i wish utorrent was made for linux
<juano__> Azeqss: yeah i knew it wouldnt, cause it didnt install correctly, just verifing
<theqkash> variant: direct rendering: No, OpenGL renderer string: mesa GLX Indirect
<themachine> variant, is there a way to force apropos to give me everything?
<Azeqss> juano__,  yeah, but i hoped not to affect windows with it, but it is right now, cause i can't start windows either
<xRender> no, i do have uname, but it doesnt help me as it is not answering my question
<themachine> I'm trying to make a script that will give me any command related to something I'm not sure exists or not
<variant> xRender: so what is your question? you want to konw if your cpu is 64bit capable or if hte kernel is?
<SimonLoftus> evening all
<Slart> xRender: and uname -a doesn't tell you at the end if it's running x86-64 or x86-32?
<themachine> such as type sh foo "message"
<juano__> Azeqss: you could try to install to hda yes, well to boot windows, you would select HDD from BIOS to boot up with
<NeoMatrixJR24> quaal: I think there's a torrent client in synaptic...don't know if it's best since I torrent on my win pc, but you may want to try it
<Azeqss> juano__, you guess trying on hda would work ?
<xRender> this is the entire line i get fed:
<themachine> would give me any command having to do with message
<variant> themachine: thats what apropos is for "apropos audio"
<juano__> Azeqss: well it could work yes, do you have the windows CD with you ?
<SimonLoftus> does anyone here use gaim vv, or another program to allow video and voice with gaim.  If so, can you help me
<juano__> Azeqss: cause if it doesnt work , you can override mbr with windows CD if you want to go back
<xRender> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP blahblahdateblah UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<juano__> Azeqss: i know how to
<variant> xRender: thats the 32bit kernel
<EdgEy> is there any way to unmount my cdrom drive, and mount the ubuntu cd image from my hdd (my ubuntu cd is corrupt, i didn't check the burn for integrity, installer hangs)
<Broam> Hello ubunteros
<variant> EdgEy: mount -o loop /mnt /path/to/file.iso iir
<variant> iirc
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hda  would be command to install on /dev/hda
<EdgEy> i managed to do it using eject, mount -o loop /cdrom blah
<EdgEy> but it hung
<xRender> so if im trying to download an ATI driver from their website and the only options they present are linux x86 and linux x86_64, which do i pick
<variant> EdgEy: i got a bit mixed up there
<variant> xRender: 32
<xRender> .. there's only 2 choices
<variant> xRender: why don't you just follow the ati install instructions?
<xRender> there are ati install instructions?
<variant> xRender: of course..
<variant> !ati | xRender
<ubotwo> xRender: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Azeqss> juano__, oke, i'll first try it on hda, and if that won't work i'll do it with the windows cd oke ?
<Azeqss> juano__, do i have to mount it all over again or just the install- command hda ?
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> whats the apt-get for the java-jre ?
<NeoMatrixJR24> ...hello....is anyone still seeing my messages?
<juano__> Azeqss: no , if you didnt reboot the live cd you can do just the command
<variant> NeoMatrixJR24: nope, can't see you
<NeoMatrixJR24> ...... :| right......
<grte> Does aptitude have a function similar to apt-get's build-dep?
<NeoMatrixJR24> oh, and how do you do that respond thing?
<themachine> thanks for the help variant
<TooR4u> hee what is the eqvivalent to maya in linux?
<variant> themachine: yw
<NeoMatrixJR24> I remember \msg but I know that's different
<variant> TooR4u: maya, blender, wings
<NeoMatrixJR24> or /msg
<Azeqss> juano__, oke, and something else: i see i'm now doing it from ubuntu@ubuntu, and not in the root, does it care ?
<exwhyzed> I installed madwifi, loaded the modules, but ath0 still does not show up in ifconfig. can anyone help?
<threeseas> NeoMatrixJR24: I can't see you either... what do you look like, male, female, ethnic, sexual preference?
<NeoMatrixJR24> but that opens a new window for me
<juano__> quaal: i believe they have and old 1.4 in apt, you should download the bin package from sun 1.5
<variant> exwhyzed: try iwconfig
<juano__> Azeqss: yea, its fine
<TooR4u> variant, ohh maya in linux?
<NeoMatrixJR24> threeseas: see my messages...not me
<exwhyzed> variant: nothing there either
<xRender> should i use the open source or proprietary ati driver
<EdgEy> variant: well, that part works
<TooR4u> variant, of those which one is the best ?
<EdgEy> i just can't unmount cdrom
<Azeqss> juano__, * does i matter (sorry , my english has some mistakes :p) ok
<quaal> yea its 1.4 on the apt
<EdgEy> since it's busy, well.. everything is running from it so it obviously should be
<quaal> juano__, it seems to be java 5.0 on the java site ?
<juano__> Azeqss: no problem :-) , ubuntu@ubuntu is fine cause we dont need to chroot to do this
<threeseas> is there a faq on the differences between the CD and the DVD versions?
<juano__> quaal: yes
<TooR4u> variant, which one is the best?
<quaal> juano__, http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
<quaal> the rpm's work for ubuntu ?
<variant> TooR4u: yes, maya runs on linux
<TooR4u> okk...cool
<TooR4u> thanx
<juano__> quaal: you can alien them
<variant> quaal: if you use "alien" not reccomended though
<mundanetoaster> Hello! I'm trying to figure out why I can't connect to a WPA wireless network, and why gnome network manager, doesn't show my network card, any suggests?
<juano__> quaal: you got a self-extracting bin in there too
<variant> TooR4u: try blender3d it's awsome
<mundanetoaster> I have ubuntu 6.10
<quaal> ok
<Azeqss> juano__, chroot ?? and i did it on hda, it says (again, goddamnit!) cannot read file stage2 correctly
<quaal> thanks
<juano__> quaal: download the self-extracting
<spasticteapot> Is there an easy-to-follow tutorial for setting up a samba server? my brain is going to explode.
<nico> Hit3k, I'm trying to set up an local network with a server from wich windows and linux pc's kan stream videos and music. Does anybody know whats the best solution?
<juano__> Azeqss: mm, weird, ok lets try this
<juano__> Azeqss: type grub
<juano__> Azeqss: youll get into a grub> prompt
<variant> nico: try vlc (videolan) that's its primary function
<Azeqss> juano__, allright, i'm their
<quaal> hmm
<juano__> Azeqss: find /boot/grub/stage1
<quaal> juano__,  i'm not sure what to do with a bin file ?
<juano__> quaal: ./mybinfile
<juano__> quaal: from terminal
<NeoMatrixJR24> ah...i c.  Nevermind my crazyness for the reply thing in irc.  I guess it's built into chatzilla whenever my screename is in a message it does that for me
<juano__> quaal: sudo ./mybinfile , gotta be root ;-)
<HawkMikey> Hi
<zenmonk> I know this is not the right channel, but does any one know how to rotate pictures in openoffice writer?
<Azeqss> juano__, error 15: file not found
<siikah> :)
<Delboygib> problems with gaim i cannot log into yahoo
<NeoMatrixJR24> but back to my WAY back origional question...is there anyone on here who could help me with RAID issues?
<juano__> Azeqss: neat...
<juano__> Azeqss: ok sec
<nico> variant, do I need nfs or samba for the network?
<siikah> zenmonk, I think not. but maybe. how about a rightclick?
<quaal> juano__,  oh right.. thanks
<HawkMikey> I could do with some help about installing the drivers for my Speedtouch dongle thingyu
<HawkMikey> I followed a HOWTO I found on the site, but I keep getting "Invalid Driver!"
<HawkMikey> :(
<HawkMikey> followed this "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245651&highlight=speedtouch+121g" but couldn't get it to work :S
<HawkMikey> Anyone able to help>
<zenmonk> siikah: I didn't see any options to rotate, there is a flip, but that is the wrong thing
<djp> anybody can help me? i need to upgrade mysql-4.0.xx to 4.1.13 .. is there a simple commans such as apg-get -install mysql-4.1.13 ?
<eguzkia> hello
<randomtime> hey can anyone help me with my USB?
<eguzkia> how can i install openGL for my NVIDIA?
<eguzkia> i have installed nvidia-glx
<randomtime> !openGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EdgEy> after 'eject' umount /cdrom still won't work, any ideas? lsof /cdrom shows nothing
<Delboygib> get automatix for nvidia
<eguzkia> but doesen't work
<juano__> Azeqss: ls -a /mnt/myhdd/home
<juano__> Azeqss: does your username appear there? the one you used?
<eguzkia> what else i have to do?
<randomtime> does anyone know how to fix usb
<eguzkia> someone knows how to install opengl?
<DiOXiN> I just installed ubuntu, and my SOUND does'nt work! I guess I need to install drivers but how do I do that? (Sound Blaster Audigy SE)
<HawkMikey> Can anyone help with installing drivers in ndiswrapper? I keep getting "Invalid Driver!"
<||bas1> DiOXiN:
<||bas1> actually
<LjL> !automatix | Delboygib
<ubotu> Delboygib: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<randomtime> DiOXIN: i'm having similer problems
<mohshami> hi guys, I'm trying to connect to a windows vpn, when I used the network manager applet, it keeps running the bug reporting tool every time I try to connect, any ideas?
<||bas1> audigy is supported out of box
<Azeqss> juano__, error 27: unrecognized command
<||bas1> just
<Delboygib> no problem and works well
<||bas1> right click on the little volume control icon
<juano__> Azeqss: outside the grub prompt
<NeoMatrixJR24> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<||bas1> hit preferences
<juano__> Azeqss: in ubuntu@ubuntu
<||bas1> and make sure your actual soundcard is selected
<||bas1> and not some other random device
<siikah> zenmonk, right click -> position and style -> [tab]  rotation -> rotation angle
<quaal> juano__, sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<randomtime> Anyone at all know how to fix usb?
<NeoMatrixJR24> "fix usb"? how do you mean fix?
<eguzkia> someone know how install opengl 3d accellerator?
<Delboygib> also i used easy ubuntu and i still prefer automatix no problems what so ever simply choose what you really want
<randomtime> NeoMatrix: it dosn't work
<Azeqss> juano__,oke, then it says: no such file or directory
<tlanfer> is there still no support for tv out on the free ati driver?
<zenmonk> siikah: I don't see position and style, what version do you use?
<vray> question: is there a version of fakeidentd that I can deploy for ubuntu 6.10 that does not suffer the buffer overflow vulnerability?
<juano__> quaal: ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<||bas1> ok, quick question, my research adviser just told me to put in a purchase order a Linux-friendly hddvd or blu-ray optical drive, are ANY devices that are known to have been made to work in ubuntu?
<NeoMatrixJR24> randomtime...ok, not very descriptive, but how about this can you pastebin your dmesg?
<juano__> quaal: try sudo chmod 777 jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin first
<DiOXiN> ||bas1: the problem is, nothing happens when I select preferences... its a red cross over the volumecontrol
<juano__> quaal: then run ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin as root
<randomtime> NeoMatrix: No can do, I don't have internet
<EdgEy> anyone know where the desktop cd mounts cdrom to, i need to unmount that and mount an iso..
<NeoMatrixJR24> randomtime: If you don't have internet how are you on here?
<juano__> EdgEy: /media/cdrom0 _
<Delboygib>  problems with gaim i cannot log into yahoo
<||bas1> nobody knows about ANY?
<||bas1> that doesn't bode well for the future of movies on linux
<logan14> hey im back
<randomtime> NeoMatrix: I'm connecting with my other computer, I don't have a long enough cable or earthenet support, on my Ubuntu.
<siikah> zenmonk, 2.0. sorry, my mistake, position and size. there's a tab there named position. seems to work perfectly..
<||bas1> you would think one of them would be known to work at this point
<Azeqss> juano__,  what now?
<zenmonk> siikah: under picture when you right click?
<Delboygib> everything works well except gaim today
<logan14> does anyone know  if you can install internet explorer
<Ezechiel> hi together
<NeoMatrixJR24> randomtime: how about cat dmesg > some_file_on_floppy.txt then take it to your internet connected computer
<siikah> zenmonk, I just right-click on the picture
<juano__> Azeqss: let me see
<juano__> Azeqss: mm
<Ezechiel> @logan14: installed it using crossoveroffice
<siikah> zenmonk, ok, I just tried with an "object" lemme try with a true picture
<zenmonk> siikah: yea, it works with object, but I didn't see it with picture
<NeoMatrixJR24> Ok, instead of raid issues, can someone help me with DMA issues?
<nexous> HI
<juano__> Azeqss: are you sure hdb1 is your root partition there _
<nexous> I need some help installing Ubuntu on my laptop.
<Randomtime_> NeoMatrix:sorry I was dissonected
<mikeo1> my /div/sound randomly stopped working today... how do i fix it?
<mikeo1> or reconfigure it
<lesshaste>  what's the easiest way to get spamassassin to work with thunderbird?  I suppose I have to run fetchmail from thunderbird and then pipe it through postfix??
<Randomtime_> nexous: what help do you need
<d00d_> my theme wont change in berly ??
<NeoMatrixJR24> randomtime: how about cat dmesg > some_file_on_floppy.txt then take it to your internet connected computer
<Azeqss> juano__, yeah,it's the only possibility
<BigToe> What do I install for Iagno/Reversi to be able to host games?
<Led-Hed> Where can I set the Screen Blanking Timeouts in Ubuntu (DPMS)?
<Delboygib>  problems with gaim i cannot log into yahoo
<Randomtime_> NeoMatrix: Ok 1 sec
<nexous> I have cd problems with my laptop
<PORDO> what's a good competitor site to newegg?  my friend wants an uber cheap/simple laptop for his girlfriend.
<mikeo1> it works in some programs but not others
<Stormx2> I need a recommendation of a good webcam that works well on ubuntu
<Asc> ||bas1: Well, linux still can't do content-protected DVDs legally.  I doubt if it will ever be legal to do HD.
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, ls -a | grep /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub/menu.lst
<juano__> Azeqss: sorry
<mjr> asc, depends on where you live, though
<mikeo1> how do i reconfigure sound in ubuntu
<Led-Hed> PORDO, I've had good luck with ewiz.com and buy.com
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, ls -a | grep menu.lst
<siikah> zenmonk, I'll have a look
<mikeo1> it stopped working
<BigToe> !iagno
<juano__> Azeqss: sorry my bad, try second one
<||bas1> you aren't answering my quesition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iagno - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<||bas1> i'm talking about HARDWARE support
<BigToe> !reversi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reversi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigToe> What do I install for Iagno/Reversi to be able to host games?
<||bas1> i know you can't break the content protection yet
<juano__> Azeqss: nothing there right _
<st00ner> with HD? yeah some people have broken it. you just need a key
<tlanfer> is there still no way to start a xsession from within another?
<Asc> mjr: It does.  But having it illegal in the US sure hasn't helped get it working properly.
<Ezechiel> does anyone know why IRCNet banned my IP?
<Ezechiel> am first time user there
<st00ner> what does that have to do with ubuntu? lol
<||bas1> the reason my research adviser told me to buy a blu ray device is because we're doing a cryptographic study of the AACS content revocation system
<gaspipe1> owwww man what a diffrence since I changed my resolution to 1280 x 1024
<BigToe> indeed, gaspipe1
<mjr> Asc, mmh. My experience has been that they generally work fine, but YMMV
<Ezechiel> is there a problem with ircnet and tonline IPs?
<Stormx2> ||bas1: I think that before people start writing drivers for blu-ray drives they'll break the encryption properly
<LjL> !offtopic | Ezechiel
<ubotu> Ezechiel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nexous> I have cd issues on my laptop, how else could I go about setting 6.10 up on it.
<Asc> ||bas1: I'm not answering your question because I've not heard of any such players.
<BigToe> hurts for a few mins, but after about 15 mins you'll notice the different :P
<Enselic> I have a laptop and an external monitor. How can I configure X for dual display?
<Azeqss> juano__, nothing happens
<BigToe> What do I install for Iagno/Reversi to be able to host games?
<juano__> Azeqss: no file there
<gaspipe1> BigToe: took forever to find the right forum link
<up365> DiOXiN: try this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 this  worked for my SBLive
<||bas1> unless a blu-ray drive can just be read as a generic block device in which case i'm fine
<juano__> Azeqss: mm ok, lets see what else it could be
<BigToe> lol gaspipe1
<DiOXiN> up365: thanx I'll try
<||bas1> i dont care about the content protection at all
<Asc> mjr: the library isn't even in repos.  I had to get it from a random web site.
<Azeqss> juano__, no error message or something; just again ubuntu@ubuntu
<gaspipe1> BigToe: just hope my video driver is up to date
<juano__> Azeqss: yea
<||bas1> circumventing the content protection would totally negate the point of my study
<juano__> Azeqss: if you could pastebin me your sudo fdisk -l it would be good
<nexous> I have cd issues on my laptop, how else could I go about setting 6.10 up on it.
<dwid> how do  i end a program thats not responding, like ctrl al del in windows?
<Asc> mjr: Well, I got it from VLC's repositories, but it's the principle of the thing.
<Stormx2> ||bas1: Alright already, we see the point. Gimme a second and i'll do some googling for you, sheesh
<PORDO> thanks Led-Hed.  LZ rocks.
<BigToe> dwid, click the X at the top right
<||bas1> i did plenty googling
<||bas1> if that's all you can offer dont bother
<siikah> zenmonk, no man, I can't find it either. that wierd. seems like you'll have to copy-paste into openoffce draw and rotate it and then go back... :-\
<NeoMatrixJR24> ||bas1, I don't know if this will help you but there is a slim possibility that the HD-DVD drive for the xbox 360 may work with linux
<BigToe> after a few seconds it will bring up a dialog
<Azeqss> juano__, and how would i do that :s
<BigToe> saying it's frozen, then click force quit
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix:What format can I save it as so it can be read in text format on windows?
<NeoMatrixJR24> ||bas1 let me check something
<EdgEy> /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<juano__> Azeqss: :P , dunno, no internet via livecd on other comp _
<dwid> bigtoe: that wont work
<Detonix_> if i do glxgears i dont get the info
<tlanfer> "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting." How can i change this?
<BigToe> dwid, gnome-system-manager then I think
<juano__> Azeqss: or LAN share from that comp to this one >
<BigToe> type that in terminal
<BigToe> find the app, right click and click kill
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime if you: cat dmesg > some_file.rtf and take it to windows, MS word should open it properly
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix: ok
<dwid> how do i get to gnome system manager
<Rochvellon> i want to sync a directory with another dir. both dirs are mounted to th local filesystem. but i get an error using rsync /dir1 /dir2: skipping /dir1
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb    that should work fine
<Rochvellon> whats wrong?
<gaspipe1> right now i'm using thunderbird for email (b/c thats what i used in xp) anyone recommend a better email program or is that the best?
* EdgEy stabs his computer
<dawntreader> zenmonk, format from menu bar, character, position tab and rotation. This is in OO v2
<Azeqss> juano__, i don't now hod to do that :p but oh yeah, i'll use a memorysec, hold on
<BigToe> dwid, type gnome-system-manager in a terminal
<Stormx2> NeoMatrixJR24: he's gone. What an ass, I found a whole page of results.
<NeoMatrixJR24> Stormx1: u mean ||bas1?
<DC_ubuntu> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dwid> bigtoe: command not found
<toyo|lappy> hey guys
<toyo|lappy> kinda new to ubuntu
<Stormx2> gaspipe1: I think Evolution is meant to be the big one. Personally I just use the gmail web interface
<toyo|lappy> I downloaded ubuntu server
<Stormx2> NeoMatrixJR24: yeah
<BigToe> dwid, hmm
<toyo|lappy> and um I cant seem to install DansGuardian
<NeoMatrixJR24> Stormx2: oops wrong name...yeah. It looks like the xbox drive works in mac osx with is linux based if I remember right.  I would assume it works in linux too.  Although mac said it was just a DVD drive.  So I dunno
<mrti1> hi
<DC_ubuntu> a
<facefaceface> hello
<NeoMatrixJR24> yo
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy; Okay, and?
<NeoMatrixJR24> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<EdgEy> before i spend hours trying to figure this out
<gaspipe1> Stormx2: i was looking at that... seems interesting i was wondering does the calander also incorp. google's calander
<dwid> i found it
<toyo|lappy> um what do I have to do to install it
<Stormx2> NeoMatrixJR24: What? Mac OSX on the xbox? o.o
<facefaceface> I been having network problems - 'network manager' seems dead
<dwid> system monitor
<EdgEy> is it actually possible to unmount the live cd and mount something else without bringing it all down
<toyo|lappy> it says it cant find the package
<EdgEy> i'm stuck with a nonworking system atm
<facefaceface> I don't know what killed it - it was perfect - some dbus issue?
<Stormx2> gaspipe1: What, evolution of gmail?
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix:ok pasting in 3 secs
<Rochvellon> i want to sync a directory with another dir. both dirs are mounted to th local filesystem. but i get an error using rsync /dir1 /dir2: skipping /dir1
<Rochvellon> whats wrong?
<J_North> How well is wifi supported in Ubuntu now? I ran into some issues with it last year when I last used Ubuntu.
<Stormx2> !install | toyo|lappy
<NeoMatrixJR24> Stormx2: no, but Mac OSX can use the xbox 360 HD-DVD drive
<ubotu> toyo|lappy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gaspipe1> Stormx2: evo
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: First time setting up a linux server?
<facefaceface> networkmanager says 'no network device found' (tool bar version/plugin)
<mrti1> Feisty x86_64: Is is possible to install 32 bit apps with aptitude, or is the only way to force the architecture for each package?
<Stormx2> gaspipe1: I wouldn't know. I guess google probably exports it as RSS / something similar tho.
<Commander-Crowe> do I have to install iptables?
<DC_ubuntu> Hi, can anyone point me in the right direction to find a driver for a Hitachi Travelstar 100 GB drive?
<toyo|lappy> Stormx2, its more of a package install issue I think
<toyo|lappy> :/
<Commander-Crowe> none of the commands work
<toyo|lappy> not the os
<facefaceface> Rochvellon, try -a
<Azeqss> juano__, lol, it doesn't work; i'll try another memorystick
<Commander-Crowe> I install firestarter but it won't share my connection
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: just please, for heaven's sake tell me you know about pastebin or nopaste and aren't going to paste it in here! :D
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: Oh, I see. You're looking for apt-get / aptitude then
<juano__> Azeqss: LOL
<juano__> Azeqss: did you mount it
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: Is there a specific issue or do you just not know how to use it?
<juano__> Azeqss: if you get a prompt select open in new window
<juano__> Azeqss: that should mount it
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix: I do know about pastebin, it may just take a little longer because The floppy's not mounting properly
<zenmonk> dawntreader: I look under Format\Object\Position and Size and it is greyed out
<facefaceface> I tried uninstalling NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2, but it still just broke
<toyo|lappy> Stormx2, its saying that the package dosent exsist
<mikeo1> my sudo su is broken
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: What is the package?
<Triumph|TK> could anyone help me with a pretty simple question if they aren't too busy?
<facefaceface> should I try to kill the config ?
<dawntreader> zenmonk, did you select the text?
<mikeo1> i do sudo su and enter the pass but it doest make me root
<facefaceface> apt remove somehting?
<Stormx2> Triumph|TK: Only if you ask it.
<Triumph|TK> :)
<Music_Shuffle> !anyone | Triumph|TK
<ubotu> Triumph|TK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<juano__> mikeo1: only su
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<Stormx2> facefaceface: I think you need --purge but I could be wrong
<EdgEy> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toyo|lappy> Stormx2, dansguardian
<kristallpirat> hey I've got a prob with wireless, I installed ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper -l says that driver and hardware is present but I can't scan or anything
<kps_> hi, how do figure out what my hds are named in grub?
<Triumph|TK> sorry i wanted to be polite i know u guys help alot of people
<gaspipe1> brb
<kps_> i have /dev/hda and /dev/sda
<EdgEy> !bootable
<EdgEy> argh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> !dansguardian
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<derFlo> beryl or compiz?
<juano__> kps_: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alex_mayorga> hi
<Azeqss> juano__,  i don't get that, i just get an icon on the desktop
<facefaceface> does anyone mind if I ask to ask?
<kps_> /dev/hda is apparently (hd0)
<NeoMatrixJR24> !ultra66
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultra66 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano__> Azeqss: double click the icon
<facefaceface> Stormx2, I will give it a go
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: You need to enable the universe repo. You can read all about that in the wiki
<Triumph|TK> im new to ubuntu server so i set up a little file server to learn the OS and im having trouble setting up users and their ftp home directory : /
<alex_mayorga> can anyone ubuntize this guide for me http://linux.yes.nu/diNovo/?Page=cGFnZTAx ?
<Azeqss> juano__,  yes, and then?
<juano__> Azeqss: drag the text file in there once you paste
<NeoMatrixJR24> anyone use/have trouble with old Promise Ultra66 cards and DMA?
<kps_> no, sorry i mean /dev/sda is hd0
<kps_> i have no idea what /dev/hda is
<toyo|lappy> Stormx2,
<kps_> (in grub)
<toyo|lappy> thanks
<toyo|lappy> :)
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Stormx2> No prob mon
<kps_> it doesn't appear in the menu.lst
<mikeo1> wtf... i just ran synopic and i get
<mikeo1> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<mikeo1> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<juano__> kps_: /dev/hda is your first IDE hard disk
<Stormx2> mikeo1: Don't paste.
<juano__> kps_: which grub refers to as hd0
<Stormx2> Commander-Crowe: Share your connection?
<Stormx2> Commander-Crowe: Meaning?
<kps_> there is a normal ide disk and a sata disk
<Triumph|TK> u missed my question!
<kps_> the normal disk is /dev/hda, the sata disk /dev/sda
<Azeqss> juano__,  yes, the icon is between the others
<kps_> but what are they in grub
<Stormx2> Triumph|TK: No I've read it.
<alex_mayorga> is there a bluetooth IRC channel?
<Stormx2> Triumph|TK: There is probably a server guide, ya know
<Azeqss> juano__,  that means it's on it?
<blackduck3> Why does my internet connection drop out when I am not using it?
<Triumph|TK> ive read it many times before coming here
<juano__> Azeqss: yea
<zenmonk> dawntreader: I am trying to rotate a picture, not text
<juano__> Azeqss: then right click it and select unmount or remofe safely
<Stormx2> Triumph|TK: #ubuntu-server
<NeoMatrixJR24> Triumph|TK: I read too...just don't know.  Check out using webmin.
<LiENUS> i used apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and now usplash doesnt work anymore
<LiENUS> it says "no useable theme found for 1280x1024"
<LiENUS> or something to that effect
<juano__> Azeqss: then plug it out and plug it in the internet comp
<kps_> is there a way to list in grub what the devices it know of are?
<LiENUS> anyone know how to fix this?
<Triumph|TK> whats webmin neomatrix?
<mikeo1> nothing works as sudo
<dope> i have ubuntu server edition and am connecting a printer to the server. I'm looking for help on how to setup the printer to work through the network
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix: ok it unmounted and pasted on pastebin.ca
<Azeqss> juano__,  allright :)  i didn't unmount safely, that was my problem ;) :p
<manaf123> hi, how do i start a new X session?
<SNowborn> hi! how do I mount my /var/cache to another folder on another drive?
<Stormx2> mikeo1: Post a topic on ubuntuforums.org with what you did to get to this problem, etc. Looks like no one here knows
<Rprp`>   ChanServ Eggdrop Hidde Lucivero maverick onetwo^ Rprp Rprp` Smirnoff` Terry vasiliy
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix: http://www.pastebin.ca/339092
<Stormx2> manaf123: startx?
<mikeo1> http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/forums/topic.asp?topic_ID=21085
<juano__> Azeqss: ;-)
<mikeo1> that is my problem
<quaal> juano__,  what do i do with this sudo: ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin: command not found
<NeoMatrixJR24> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<manaf123> Stormx2: im already in X, i just type startx? and it should start a new x session?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<spua7> ubotu: not true
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc763024-a.groni1.gr.home.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not true - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano__> quaal: just run .//jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<Stormx2> manaf123: Do you want to restart the X session then?
<juano__> quaal: just run ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<spua7> printer question: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<facefaceface> if I want to use --reinstall with apt-get, what 'primary' command should I use? remove?
<NeoMatrixJR24> Triumph:TK I guess webmin is no longer supported... I dunno I still use it.  Just google search it.  It's still available in synaptic
<quaal> its weird because when i do that i get bash: ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<juano__> quaal: sorry with 1 /
<quaal> maybe i just have to su first
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<blameless> is there a license reason why webmin isn't supported anymore?
<Stormx2> spua7: You're talking to a bot
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<JDStone> anyone want to buy GTA: San Andreas (NEW) hardly used for $19.95 (free shipping)?
<manaf123> Stormx2: no, i want to start another 1, so when i press alt ctrl f9 i could jump to that session
* spua7 slaps head
<alex_mayorga> kps_: trey e to edit the commands, then try the tab key it'll tell you what grub knows
<quaal> nope
<Stormx2> JDStone: Not here.
<LiENUS> i used apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 and now usplash doesnt work anymore , something about no useable theme found for 1280x1024, anyone know how to fix?
<Azeqss> juano__, pastebindoesn't work :s i get mysql error :s
<quaal> juano__, bash: ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<quaal>  even after su
<JDStone> did not think so
<Stormx2> JDStone: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<juano__> quaal: yep thats the problem
<JDStone> oh, good idea
<decherdtt> NeoMatrixJR24 I had trouble with ide-generic.ko VIA and DMA, rebuilt the kernel and initrd.img without that module
<Stormx2> quaal: chmod +x
<juano__> quaal: you need to run it as root
<quaal> hm
<Randomtime> have you guys seen this: http://www.degredo.net/
<winston> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Randomtime> NeoMatrix: Did you get that pastbin?
<Stormx2> quaal: chmod +x jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<alex_mayorga> LiENUS: sudo reconfigure xorg or something like that
<LiENUS> beryl rocks heh
<juano__> quaal: try Stormx2 suggestion, sudo chmod +x ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<LiENUS> alenax, i figured it out
<manaf123> anyone?
<juano__> quaal: try Stormx2 suggestion, sudo chmod +x jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<Azeqss> juano__, http://codedump.mastercode.nl/71/
<LiENUS> apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<winston> beryl seems to hate my gfx card though :)
<juano__> quaal: sorry no ./ with that one
<quaal> ok
<quaal> Stormx2, thanks
<quaal> that worked
<manaf123> i used startx -- :1 it worked the 1st time, now its not working, it just opens a new session, but nothing loadsup
<wireful9001> how can you get into the partion editor? I did i before I installed it, but now I can't find it
<Stormx2> quaal: No prob. That error is a little misleading.
<quaal> i agree
<facefaceface> after re-installing networkmanager should I restart X?
<facefaceface> log in / out?
<Randomtime> !gpartid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpartid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quaal> now i'm entering through java's license agreement
<kps_> alex_mayorga, e where?
<Jowi> wireful9001, sudo gparted
<Randomtime> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<juano__> Azeqss: yes, just as i imagined
<quaal> and i have to be careful not to press enter on some shit after it
<Stormx2> manaf123: I don't think you can have two X sessions running at once, surely?
<juano__> Azeqss: everything is fine there
<mikeo1> heh got it to work with usermod -g admin mike
<juano__> Azeqss: lets start from scratch
<kps_> if i put e in grub prompt it completes it to 'embed'
<mikeo1> somehow got removed from the admin group
<Azeqss> juano__, pfft, this is really odd
<alex_mayorga> kps_: pres e while in grub to edit the commands
<juano__> Azeqss: restart your live cd
<manaf123> Stormx2: actuly u can, i just did it, but now its not working
<kps_> it says "Error 27: Unrecognized command"
<juano__> quaal: worked now ?
<bonez> whats a good virus scanner for ubuntu
<Stormx2> manaf123: Why? So you can run 2 different DEs at once?
<facefaceface> dang... "apt-get update" is failing
<facefaceface> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: wow...there's so many floppy errors that you're USB errors have been wiped off the file.  Are you haveing trouble with ALL USB devices or just drives, etc? (also, please respong w/ my full name in the message. my client will alert me to your response that way)
<quaal> juano__,  yes thanks.. just going through license agreement
<Stormx2> bonez: Unless you're getting user uploads etc, you don't need to worry about viruses
<juano__> quaal: i believe if that doesnt work, you will have to activate the root account
<Azeqss> juano__, oke, and what to click ? start or install ubunto || or || safe graphic settings
<Asc> manaf123: try doing 'gdmflexisserver' from in the running X session instead of startx.
<juano__> quaal: ahh ok
<juano__> quaal: great nevermind last message
<facefaceface> ug.. dhcp is a pain
<manaf123> Asc: k,
<juano__> Azeqss: start or install ubuntu
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: It's all usb devices, drives, mice etc
<quaal> juano__, is there a faster way to get through the license agreement than entering through
<quaal> line by line
<manaf123> Asc: didnt work :
<facefaceface> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kps_> the could have some list or ls or something which would show the devices
<juano__> quaal: backspace maybe
<Stormx2> quaal: No.
<sdac221x_> when my battery goes low i get a loud annoying beep, which is particularly ear damaging when i have earphones connected.  how can i change this annoying sound ?  thanks
<juano__> quaal: or pagedown
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: did it work before, or has it never worked?
<Asc> manaf123: funky.  Change anything recently?
<mrti1> Any way to add 32 bit apt repositories to a 64 aptitude to install 32 bit apps as well as 32 bit ones?
<alex_mayorga> kps_: give http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org a whirl
<Stormx2> sdac221x_: System > Preferences > Sounds
<toyo|lappy> Stormx2, do you happen to know the URL in the wiki that tells how to enable universe
<sdac221x_> im in xubuntu edgy
<Stormx2> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<NeoMatrixJR24> decherdtt: I don't think it's using a generic ide. dmesg indicates PDC202XX
<bonez> if someone is not busy I could use some help
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: Check out that link.
<EdgEy> ok, i managed to unmount /cdrom
<toyo|lappy> ok
<Randomtime> NeoMartixJR24: It's worked on windows and breefly on another virsion of Linux that I was about to install but chose Ubuntu instead, it hasn't worked on knoppix or ubuntu
<toyo|lappy> :D
<manaf123> Asc: i jsut installed beryl but for some reason i keep on getting a white screen whenever i start beryl, i dont know what to do, so i wanna show the guys at #beryl the error msg,
<kps_> alex_mayorga, i already have grub on my master boot record, i just don't know what the devices are called in grub
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: what type of computer are you using? and which version of ubuntu?
<Stormx2> bonez: Ask your question.
<wireful9001> that didn't work
<EdgEy> and then mount -o loop ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso /cdrom
<alex_mayorga> kps_: do you see a list of OS's in grub?
<EdgEy> seems to mount, but the cdrom still spins up when it's used. it doesn't use the image.
<facefaceface> any chan for networkmanager?
<bonez> I installed bit defender but its not in my applications
<kps_> alex_mayorga, well there are in the menu.lst some linux boot options
<Stormx2> EdgEy: Do you not have a GUI?
<juano__> EdgEy: you want to mount an iso ?
<bonez> im very new to ubuntu
<kps_> there /dev/sda1 is called (hd0,0)
<kps_> but i'd like to know what /dev/hda is
<kps_> or /dev/hda1
<EdgEy> i need to unmount the bootable ubuntu cd and mount the image on my hdd in its place, since my cd is corrupt and i have no way of reburning it
<Stormx2> bonez: Crack open a terminal and run "bitdefender" or whatever.
<EdgEy> i'm running from the bootable cd now
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: ubuntu 6.06, I'm using a time PC that came out in the early days of XP, I can't remember the accual model number and I can't find it on the computer
<kps_> i can see whether it likes (hd1,0)
<bonez> do i even need a virus scanner
<juano__> kps_: i believe /dev/hda is hd0 and /dev/hda1 is hd0,1  , at least on mine its called like that
<Asc> manaf123: Is beryl running while you're trying to start a new X session?
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: I have 4 USB ports and none work
<Stormx2> juano__: No
<juano__> Stormx2: ?
<Stormx2> juano__: Wait, yes.
<EdgEy> Stormx2: i have a GUI yes gnome is running
<Stormx2> juano__: haha sorry, misread.
<bonez> cmd not found
<manaf123> Asc: no its not, im trying to start beryl on that new x session with the screen command to capture the error msg
<juano__> Stormx2: heheh lol, this happened to me 2 times today with someone else
<alex_mayorga> kps_: on the OS selection of grub you can press e to edit the options, move to one of the hd places and press tab there it would tell you what it knows
<Stormx2> EdgEy: You way want to use k3b, that is a very good burniner.
<facefaceface> dang - purged reinstall and network manager is still broke...
<dawntreader> zenmonk, I think you are out of luck - looks like you will have to manipulate first and then bring into OO
<morrolan> Is there a way to manage multiple wifi connections in Gnome?  I don't want to have to keep changing WEP keys!
<EdgEy> Stormx2: i don't think i can use it since i only have one dvd-rom drive
<EdgEy> and the bootable cd is running from that
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: do you know what type of chipset it has controling the USB? (VIA, INTEL, etc)  or if there's any way you can restart the system and get me a fresh dmesg w/o all the floppy errs I can help.  I think ububtu just doesn't recognize your usb
<facefaceface> morrolan, yup, a nice tool called network manager
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<gpm> hey all, what do you guys do with empty ink cartridges?
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: Ok i'll reboot
<juano__> bonez: no virus in linux lol... really
<Stormx2> bonez: Open up synaptic. Find your bitdefender package. Right click > properties. Go to installed files. Go thru the files until you see one with "bin" in the name, and run the big after the final slash
<facefaceface> gpm, say 'hello empty ink cartridge'
<Gabby_Hayes> gpm there are recycling places
<Asc> manaf123: Okay.  I have no experience whatsoever with beryl, but if there's an error it should be in a log somewhere.
<Stormx2> s/big/bit/g
<juano__> bonez: almost none lol
<EdgEy> rm 'empty ink cartridge'
<up365> gpm: they make great targets for .22
* facefaceface punches Cybercop in the face
<bonez> k kool i wont worry about it then
<Azeqss> juano__, allright, restarted
<juano__> Azeqss: ok, your in ?
<bonez> thank you
<morrolan> facefaceface - I installed Network-Manager-Gnome, and nm-applet has started and shows in "Sessions", but it didn't actually start or appear on my panel?
<gpm> up365: nice
<alex_mayorga> any bluetooth channel??
<manaf123> Asc: yeah i cant find that, i just wanna start a new x session to record that error
<mikeo1> how do i change the default sound device used ubuntu
<mikeo1> it is using the wrong device
<facefaceface> morrolan networkmanager-gnome?
<Asc> manaf123: If I had to guess, I'd say that you can't run beryl and other sessions at the same time... I hear you can't run fullscreen games in beryl either.
<Azeqss> juano__, yep
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo mkdir /mnt/myhdd
<Stormx2> mikeo1: Sound device? You have multiple soundcards?
<mikeo1> yes
<facefaceface> alex_mayorga #bluetooth?
<exwhyzed> I installed madwifi through the pacakage manager, but my wireless card is still not recognized. can anyone help?
<Asc> manaf123: tried /ver/log/Xorg.0.log?
<juano__> Azeqss: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/myhdd
<Asc> */var
<up365> gpm: seriously never had any luck with refilled so I just buy new
<mikeo1> if i manually set it in xmms it works but for all the system sounds it doesnt
<Cybercop> can anyone point me to a how to on making samba work on 6.10 so i can resolve hostnames using nbns? google is kinda letting me down
<EdgEy> cdrecord gives me the error: Error trying to open /dev/cdrw exclusively
<kps_> alex_mayorga, juano__ it seems like /dev/sda1 is (hd0,0) and /dev/hda is (hd1,0)
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: BIOS says onchip USB controler, I'm rebooting
<kps_> thanks for the help, this should work now
<morrolan> facefaceface - yeah
<juano__> kps_: could be, if SATA is on 1
<facefaceface> morrolan, working?
<juano__> kps_: on SATA 1 i mean
<Stormx2> mikeo1: You're using alsa yeah? Check the documentation
<mikeo1> Stormx2: if i manually set it in xmms it works but for all the system sounds it doesnt
<toyo|lappy> heh thanks Stormx2 that was pretty easy
<toyo|lappy> :D
<mikeo1> yeah whatever is default for ubuntu
<kps_> juano__, well it boots linux from that, so i know it is right
<mikeo1> alsa
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: Got it installed now?
<toyo|lappy> yep
<toyo|lappy> :D
<Stormx2> Good stuff, well done
<kps_> leaving, thanks
<morrolan> facefaceface - I can't tell, nothing has appeared on my panel, only in sessions where "nm-applet" shows.  My wifi is working though.
<juano__> Azeqss: after the above 2 commands, do this>    sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<Cybercop> the ubuntu box can see the windows boxes if i use ip, but not if i use host name. wireshark shows that windows boxes are using nbns to do it, but ubuntu only tries dns?
<morrolan> facefaceface - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4019/  that is the pastebin of the results of apt
<faceface> morrolan, to be honest I don't know how to get it in the pannel
<faceface> I just re-installed it for my own reasons, and it dutifully dissapeared and reappeared
<toyo|lappy> running 2 instances of ubuntu server inside of gentoo with vmware
<toyo|lappy> :D
<morrolan> faceface - how do I manage it then?  I think Network-Manager-Gnome is the front-end for Network-Manager
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: Haha, why?!
<faceface> morrolan, try networkmanager-applet
<unop> Cybercop,  NetBIOS is a windows specific thing, *nix boxes dont tend to use it unless they have samba (winbind) running
<Azeqss> juano__,  f**, get error stage 1 not read
<faceface> morrolan, also you may check the manual to see if it does what you need
<blackduck3> When I turn on my Powerbook G4 laptop running the Ubuntu operating system, how do I automatically connect to the internet and hold the connection for as long as I am using the laptop. As it is I have to open the Wireless Assistant LAN manager and double click it to tell it to connect, and then once I am on the connection drops out if I am not using my web browser.
<toyo|lappy> Stormx2, setting up a virtual network
<toyo|lappy> :D
<toyo|lappy> test bed
<Stormx2> toyo|lappy: Whatever floats your boat I guess...
<toyo|lappy> :)
<Cybercop> unop, thank you. so i just need winbind.
<juano__> Azeqss: please check that the command is well typed, ------> 2 dashes before root  --root-directory
<Azeqss> yup
<unop> Cybercop,  well, you probably also need the other samba services winbind depends on
<fatbrain> Where's msttcorefonts package?
<morrolan> faceface - in "Sessions", it shows "nm-applet -sm-disable"
<bonez> Stormx2 no bin in any of the files
<unop> Cybercop,  in otherwords -- you need samba
<juano__> Azeqss: ls -a /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub | grep stage
<Cybercop> unop, ok, looking it up. that helps a lot
<Stormx2> bonez: Really?
<faceface> morrolan, I can't really help - I need to restart X ... l8r
<Stormx2> bonez: What is it, a bittorrent client? Use azureus...
<blackduck3> can anyone help me please ?
<bonez> unless im doing something wrong
<Enselic> Where can I find documentation of Option MonitorLayout for xorg.conf?
<mothas_> Anybody have problems booting with edgy & software raid?
<dawntreader> fatbrain, try www.ubuntuguide.org
<Stormx2> blackduck3: That sounds odd, firefox keeps your internet connection alive?
<Azeqss> juano__, there are 8 things in a list
<bonez> Stormx2 its an antivirus.....but I was told not even to worry about a antivirus
<blackduck3> It is like it times out
<juano__> Azeqss: ls -a /mnt/myhdd/boot/grub | grep stage1
<Yodude> hey why don'yt i see my partitions icons in Places-Computer when using Edgy?
<Stormx2> bonez: Well if you're not accepting user uploads then don't.
<quaal> hey juano__  i did ./javabin from my desktop, now i have a jre1.5.0_10 directory on the destktop. is that just the install folder or is that where java was installed ?
<bonez> k kool
<Enselic> blackduck3: have you tried setting it in SYstem -> dministration -> networking=
<Stormx2> Yodude: Are they mounted?
<bonez> stormx2 kool tks
<Yodude> yes i found out how to mount them on Edgy
<Enselic> Does anyone know where XFree86 is documented?
<juano__> quaal: probably where it installed, did you specify dir ?
<fatbrain> dawntreader, "Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package." when I do as it sais in the guide
<quaal> no i didnt
<quaal> goofed
<Azeqss> juano__, the same list without stage2
<quaal> where is it supposed to go ?
<fatbrain> dawntreader, I have both multiverse and universe enabled
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: http://www.pastebin.ca/339118
<Yodude> so?
<juano__> quaal: well the thing is you installed it as user, i was gonna tell you to install it as root , but since sudo didnt do the trick maybe activating the root account would
<Stormx2> Yodude: GNOME may not have updated yet then
<Stormx2> Yodude: When I mount stuff GNOME doesn't notice.
<Yodude> i'm on LiveCD not installation
<quaal> juano__, i did su root
<juano__> quaal: but i dont think there is a problem with that dir being there
<quaal> and put in root password
<denardo> !pilot
<Stormx2> Yodude: Right
<Randomtime> yodude: install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pilot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano__> quaal: you logged in as root now ?
<Stormx2> Yodude: If you need to access them just go to where you mounted them
<quaal> juano__,  not in gnome as root
<Ricket> [6.10]  I set up a shared folder with the Shared Folder program under the Administration section of the menus. However I can't access it with my Windows computer - it asks for username and password, and nothing works. How do I manage the users of shared folders?
<quaal> just in the terminal i did that before doing the ./
<juano__> quaal: no, from terminal i mean
<juano__> quaal: ok good, so you installed it as root
<mikeo1> hmmm my sound got all screwed up after i installed amarok
<lufis> Can I dist-upgrade to Feisty before the official release? I'm hungry for some beta
<mikeo1> i bet it messed it up
<quaal> so do i just copy this jre directory somewhere (where it should be)
<unperson> I have an installation script for a piece of software.  When i try to run it with 'sudo ./MathInstaller' I get "bash: ./MathInstaller: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Yodude> but in dapper when i used to go to Places-Computer i used to see them? why don't i in Edgy? theis is a step backward in the developpeent of ubuntu you know
<quaal> kind of ugly on the destkop
<juano__> quaal: lol, what you got in that dir ?
<Randomtime> NeoMatrixJR24: http://www.pastebin.ca/339118
<juano__> quaal: everything ?
<unperson> Doh!
<quaal> juano__,  bin, javaws, lib, man, plugin
<denardo> Hi, folks. I'm trying to use a Sony Clie with gnome-pilot. Any have any experience with this?
<quaal> juano__, changes, copyright, license, readme, thirdpartylicensereadme
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: got it...checking
<Ricket> Can someone do one of those bot commands so that I can get links to information about Ubuntu SMB (shared folders) features?
<quaal> juano__,  maybe this is just the install files that the bin extracted ?
<denardo> !smb
<blackduck3> In my network settings under wireless connection tab - now what do I do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano__> quaal: mm yeah , seems to have been put on the desktop, well you can try moving it ... yea
<stephen_> what screencapturing device would you guys recomend
<dawntreader> fatbrain, I've got more than that and it is coming up in my synaptic
<denardo> !samba
<Yodude> they should do something about this in 7.04
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ricket> well I shoulda guessed... thanks! :)
<juano__> quaal: try a ls -a /usr/lib | grep java
<unperson> Sorry,  what I meant to say is that if I do 'sudo ./MathInstaller' I get "sudo: unable to execute ./MathInstaller: Permission denied".  When I use sudo -s first I get "bash: ./MathInstaller: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied".
<juano__> quaal: if its in the usr dir thats where it should install
<Azeqss> juano__, what now ?
<juano__> quaal: globaly, cause you installed as root
<juano__> Azeqss: mm... no luck with that
<fatbrain> dawntreader, got the .deb from debian repository, so problem solved :-)
<blackduck3> Why can't I hold a wireless connection?
<juano__> quaal: i believe moving those files wont harm jre installation
<unperson> Is it just that the script wants /bin/sh and that doesn't really exist?  Can I fix this easily by changing #! /bin/sh to bash or some other shell or will that likely cause problems?
<Enselic> I need to run xorg -configure, but how do I shut down X without it restarting?
<quaal> juano__, hmm now i'm getting a su: authentication failure
<DiOXiN> I need to install some drivers to my soundcard, it does'nt work! (Sound Blaster Audigy SL) I wrote sudo modprobe snd-audigyls and snd-ca0106 and so on.. but nothing happens!! :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((8
<quaal> i swear it let me in with my password last time
<blackduck3> It seems to drop out when I am not browsing
<quaal> if i didnt activate root as you said i'll have to do that first i guess?
<Asc> Enselic: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<juano__> Azeqss: mm could you pastebin me the exact output of the error when you try the grub-install ??
<Flannel> !sound | DiOXiN
<ubotu> DiOXiN: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<esc-> beryl works with gnome (ubuntu) correct?
<juano__> !root | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<juano__> quaal: follow that link it tells you how to activate the root account
<morrolan> Can anyone help me get the Network-Manager panel applet running?
<blackduck3> My internet connection keeps cutting out when I am not using my web browser
<esc-> beryl works with gnome (ubuntu) correct?
<unop> unperson,  in most cases /bin/sh and /bin/bash are interchangeable because they are closely related .. but there are certain specifics to bash that dont apply to sh .. so it's a matter of try-and-see
<blackduck3> What can I do to fix it?
<Azeqss> juano__, Grub loading stage 1.5 (next line) GRUB loading, please wait... (nl) error 21
<tsmithe> DiOXiN, pm
<unperson> unop, Ok.  I guess I'll give it a try.  Mainly I was wondering if there was some special shell to use for closest compatibility with sh.
<juano__> Azeqss: are you putting these commands in ubuntu@ubuntu  ?? right ?
<blackduck3> wireless - internet - dropping out - why????
<DiOXiN> ubotu: I tried all that but I know whats wrong! I need drivers, and I know which drivers but I cannot install them. The links can't help me!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i tried all that but i know whats wrong! i need drivers, and i know which drivers but i cannot install them. the links can't help me! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azeqss> juano__, yes
<tsmithe> DiOXiN, ubotu is a bot
<sacater> how do i integrate xfce into ubuntu
<kiwinz_sucks> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<denardo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<siikah> does anyone know of a way to make a certain app (i.e. mp3 player) have a different sound volume? It'd be nice to have the mp3player to have a lower volume than other apps (like im and such). this to be able to play music while "alerts" be noticable
<tsmithe> sacater, sudo apt-get install xfce4 (or for xubuntu, xubuntu-desktop)
<juano__> Azeqss: i meant the error when you run sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/myhdd /dev/hdb
<unop> unperson,  bash is derived from sh .. sh is/wass the "bourne" shell while bash is the "bourne again" shell
<blackduck3> Why is my wireless internet connection cutting out
<morrolan> Can anyone please help me get the Network-Manager panel applet running? Network-Manager is running, but the applet isn't?
<riotkittie> morrolan: nm-applet < did you execute that?
<kiwinz_sucks> morrolan, do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<blackduck3> when i am not browsing
<riotkittie> errrr nm
<riotkittie> forget i said taht, morrolan
<unop> morrolan,  you can always terminate the running process
<Azeqss> juano__, file / / / / /stage2 not read correctly
<morrolan> kiwinz_sucks - yes I do have it installed.
<quaal> juano__, thank you
<sacater> tsmi the: and how do i use it
<Azeqss> juano__, between the / root and mnt and something like that
<sacater> tsmithe: and how do i use it
<axa-axa> Hello. I've installed Beryl, and I've put `beryl` and `bery-manager` into gnome's startup list, but how should I start Xgl (xserver-xgl) which I've also installed?
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: I don't see anything dealing with loading a USB driver (host controller).  It's possible that your USB is damaged, or not recognized by ubuntu.
<kiwinz_sucks> i know the applet has been buggy for some people
<morrolan> riotkittie - nm-applet is running, and in Sessions it appears as "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<tsmithe> sacater, err
<blackduck3> I guess no one is going to help me in here
<tsmithe> by using it?
<kiwinz_sucks> do a search, you'll find a number of threads about it
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: You could possibly check with someone else how you might try and recompile your kernel with proper drivers for your system, or add a recognizable usb controller
<tsmithe> blackduck3, it's always busy :) perhaps people just don't know
<unop> blackduck3,  whats the matter?
<juano__> quaal: no prob :-)
<blackduck3> My internet connection is dropping out
<quaal> juano__,  so now i need to uninstall java ?
<blackduck3> wireless
<quaal> then reinstall as root ?
<sacater> once i have xfce through package manager, how do i use it in ubuntu
<blackduck3> when I am not browsing
<juano__> quaal: mmm no, i would login as root and run the bin from there
<kiwinz_sucks> sacater, when you log in, click on Session
<sacater> kk
<NeoMatrixJR24> Randomtime: I'm not too clear on rebuilding a ubuntu kernel yet, so I won't be much help there
<kiwinz_sucks> and choose XFCE instead of Gnome
<blackduck3> is there a setting I need to set?
<quaal> ok
<quaal> juano__,  and what is the proper place to put java /usr/lib yo usaid ?
<DC_ubuntu> can anyone help me find a driver for a hitachi travelstar?
<unop> blackduck3,  are you using ndiswrapper and windows drivers?
<Azeqss> juano__, i give up, i've been trying now for 7 hours, now booting from windows cd
<sacater> kiwinz_sucks: do you know of any problewms that arise when doing this
<mikeo1> my user rights got messed up or something...
<juano__> Azeqss: lol try this
<blackduck3> I am new to Ubuntu
<blackduck3> so I am not sure
<juano__> Azeqss: overwrite with windows mbr
<juano__> Azeqss: then try to reinstall grub like we did
<Azeqss> how ?
<mikeo1> synopic or add remove programs is no longer available to me when i long on
<shadowhywind> Anyone have any idea how to recovery data from an unpartition space that some how managed to get deleted
<juano__> Azeqss: boot from windows XP CD now
<juano__> Azeqss: select start recovery console
<mikeo1> how do i give myself access again?
<quaal> juano__, i should run ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin /usr/lib ?
<unop> blackduck3,  ok, it's likely you arent, because you would know if you were using ndiswrapper
<dawntreader> fatbrain, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft%20Fonts
<juano__> quaal: no
<kiwinz_sucks> nope, XFCE should work fine
<juano__> quaal: only ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<blackduck3> how do I get it?
<jenda> Quiz in #ubuntu-trivia in a few minutes! Prize for winner: Ubuntu (K/X/Edu) stickers!
<kiwinz_sucks> again, install xubuntu-desktop instead of just xfce, and you'll be better off
<quaal> juano__,  ok
<elyon225> How would I go about converting a .daa to .iso?
<unop> blackduck3,  and you sure this doesnt happen when you are browsing or when the connection is in use?
<quaal> juano__, so this is going to put it on the desktop again correct? (the .bin is on the desktop)
<mikeo1> is there a system restore for ubuntu?
<axa-axa> I've installed Beryl on Ubuntu, and I start it automatically by puting `beryl` and `beryl-manger` into Gnome's autostartup program list, but how should I start Xgl (Xserver-xgl)?
<quaal> mikeo1, not that i know of.
<mikeo1> cause it was working yesterday and now its all screwed up
<sacater> kiwinz_sucks: sacater, when you log in, click on Session
<juano__> quaal: it is possible, i would move the bin to another folder first
<Yodude> hey another question, when i sign in to MSN in GAIM is suddenly quits! even when using Edgy!
<sacater> kiwinz_sucks: do you know of any problems that come from this
<juano__> quaal: move it to home dir
<blackduck3> When I am not using the web browser that is when it happens, then I have to reconnect or restart the computer. It is like it forgets the IP address.
<kiwinz_sucks> i don't know any, no
<Azeqss> juano__,  i now have black screen, where i can type like in a console (c:\windows>)
<juano__> quaal: users home dir
<Yodude> why is that and how can it be fixeD?
<quaal> juano__, ok
<Enselic``> xorg.conf is killing me. Isn't there a wizard for that file?
<kiwinz_sucks> mike01 what did you do that killed your install?
<Flannel> Enselic``: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikeo1> i rebooted and all my sound cards dissappeared, and i no longer have synoptic or add remove programs available to me
<juano__> Azeqss: check pm message
<kiwinz_sucks> i've never heard of that before.  there's no ssytem restore, but rebuilding only takes about 35 minutes
<kiwinz_sucks> you should make an image of your partition after you install it
<mikeo1> then wont i lose everything?
<Yodude> help please!
<qShadowp> Im looking at this guide for installing Xgl and it says i could just apt get it all, what do i need to type for that?
<unop> blackduck3,  errm, well, you have to be sure that it is "forgetting" the ip address -- because it's really no good supposing -- is the wireless card a USB device?
<kiwinz_sucks> yes, but you can back up your data
<mikeo1> gstreamer was not found
<juano__> quaal: after that just run the bin once in the dir as root
<kiwinz_sucks> qShadowp, look at ubuntuguide.org and it will walk you through XGL and Beryl
<quaal> juano__,  i moved the .bin to the home dir and ran ./javabin as root
<Flannel> qShadowp: #ubuntu-effects has a guide in their topic
<quaal> and i have this jre1.5.0_10 directory in the home dir now
<qShadowp> thanks
<juano__> quaal: ok, yea it extracts the files there
<prower> Hello :> Anyone know how I'd go about setting the kernel timer resolution to a higher value? Rosegarden is complaining, haha
<quaal> juano__,  ok so these are just the installation files
<blackduck3> U have to understand that I am new to Ubuntu and this computer, so for your question, I don't know
<juano__> quaal: better in another dir then on desktop :P
<quaal> and can be deleted
<kiwinz_sucks> kernel timer resolution?
<cyberyak> on the ubuntu alternate cd, does the install in text mode or oem mode allow me to select packages, or shall I just start with command line only?
<juano__> quaal: i think so yes
<quaal> juano__,  thanks so much
<Flannel> quaal: why aren't you just installing the java in the repositories?
<prower> kiwinz_sucks: All it says is that the kernel timer resolution is too low for MIDI, not sure what it means either
<quaal> Flannel,  its an older version
<quaal> Flannel,  if you mean apt-get by the repositories ?
<juano__> quaal: no problem :-) anytime
<axa-axa> Can someone PLEASE tel me how to start xserver-xgl with Beryl?
<Flannel> axa-axa: #ubuntu-effects for Beryl support, thanks.
<quaal> apt-get gives version 1.4, java site gives 1.5
<kiwinz_sucks> axa-- follow the instruction on ubuntuguide.org on how to install xgl and beryl
<mikeo1> how come all the stuff in my system-> administration menu dissappeared?
<kiwinz_sucks> xgl doesn't need to "start"
<juano__> quaal: remember when you install as root your installing globaly if it goes in usr
<gnomefreak> axa-axa: there is a problem with it please down grade you packages
<kiwinz_sucks> it just needs to be included in your xorg.conf
<juano__> Azeqss:
<Yodude> hey btw does anyone khere know banshee?
<quaal> juano__,  right
<quaal> thats fine.. java can be used globally
<blackduck3> the wireless card is built into the G4 laptop, does that answer the question?
<Yodude> hello!!!
<kiwinz_sucks> banshee sucks.  use listen
<Enselic``> Flannel: it didn't ask me about myltihead settup :(
<Yodude> can anyone help here!?
<axa-axa> gnomefreak: with what? Xserver-xgl or Beryl?
<juano__> quaal: good then :-)
<Enselic``> Yodude: whats your problem?
<Flannel> cyberyak: OEM will install a default desktop install, that you can customize before sending to your enduser for final setup, normal setup will install the normal desktop, the 'server' option on the alternate CD will install a minimal (CLI only) install, which you can then add onto
<gnomefreak> axa-axa: join me in #ubuntu-effects
<Flannel> !dualhead | Enselic``
<ubotu> Enselic``: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Yodude> i got 3 questions
<juano__> quaal: i believe there is still one more thing to do for firefox plugin for java
<mikeo1> how do i install sound in ubuntu?
<Azeqss> juano__, yes ??
<cyberyak> thanks Flannel
<mikeo1> it completely stopped working after i rebooted
<juano__> Azeqss: you in recovery console from XP cd ?
<mikeo1> ond gstreamer is no longer installed
<kiwinz_sucks> mikeo1, check your mixer settings
<Azeqss> juano__, yes
<kiwinz_sucks> it probably didn't stop working
<juano__> Azeqss: i am pm you , are you getting the messages ?
<kiwinz_sucks> maybe check and see that your analog or digital switch is turned on or off
<mikeo1> xmms no longer has any sound cards available
<mikeo1> in alsa
<kiwinz_sucks> i used to freak out when my sound stopped workin after a reboot, but it was just a setting in the sound manager
<Azeqss> juano__, just get the hi :s
<kiwinz_sucks> what's your sound card
<kiwinz_sucks> is is listed as dsp?
<mikeo1> while before dsp wasnt working
<blackduck3> I guess I will go back to windows OS to support Bill Gates if no one is going to help me in this 'support' forum
<juano__> Azeqss: ok , go to that wndow
<juano__> Azeqss: to that window
<mikeo1> so i did some stuff to try to fix it and now no sound works
<mikeo1> its nforce4 onboard sound
<Yodude> 1: why does GAIM quit unexpectedly in EDGy evrytime i connect to msn (well after i talk a bit actually)?
<Yodude> 2: can banshee be downloaded as a single package and not as a repository package?
<Yodude> 3: it seems that my FAT32 partition is somehow a part of another partition ( that's what i saw in Gparted) can i still resize it when installing?
<Yodude> thanks
<mikeo1> but i have 2 tv cards
<ran> how can i register irc://irc.xxx.xxx urls so that firefox opens it with xchat?
<kiwinz_sucks> well i don't know what you did to try to get dsp to acknowledge it
<kiwinz_sucks> but it sounds like it's something you messed up when you were playing with stuff
<cyberyak> ok, mental note: Don't detect the keyboard--select it manually.
<mikeo1> while i removed amarok and i think thats what screwed it up
<sacater> if anyone wants xfce, just go into terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install xfce4' this will take care of dependencies, and to run it, simply go to 'change session' at the login window, and choose xfce!!!!!!!! IT ROCKS!!!!!!
<gkffyji> I corrupted the files that allow the x desktop to interface with the hardwear, and now when i boot my computer i get into the terminal window and when i try to enter startx it returns an error
<mikeo1> cause when i installed amarok it partly messed it up, and then when i removed it it messed it up even more
<LonerVamp> did xfce get your laid or something?
<LonerVamp> you*
<gkffyji> what is the command to rebuild this?
<juano__> Azeqss: you there ?
<blackduck3> Forget it
<mikeo1> i think its all a permissions problem
<Azeqss> juano__, yeah, typing to you whole time :s strange :s
<kiwinz_sucks> mikeo1, i have no idea.  taht sounds really weird, because installing amarok doesn't change any config files
<Norf-ubu> hey i'm xfce4'ing now - i hope she's cheap
<juano__> Azeqss: register your nick
<mikeo1> because when i open tvtime i get permission denied, cannot open /dev/video0
<blackduck3> is there a HELP LINE!
<Asc> blackduck3: guess what? it's a free operating system and we're volunteers.  Whinging doesn't make people want to help you.
<godtvisken> I installed postresql with apt-get.. Does this create a security risk because I was root? I am reading something that there should be a postres user?
<mikeo1> and all the admin tools dissappeared
<kiwinz_sucks> that's because the folder is (since dapper came out) a root folder
<mikeo1> think ill try logging on as root to see if it works
<blackduck3> FFS What does make people want to help u
<blackduck3> ?
<Flannel> !patience | blackduck3
<ubotu> blackduck3: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blackduck3> All I did was ask a question
<Flannel> !repeat | blackduck3  (not necessarily for repeating, but the statement still stands)
<ubotu> blackduck3  (not necessarily for repeating, but the statement still stands): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<juano__>  blackduck3what seems to be the problem ?
<sdac221x_> i have an flv video file that only plays on a certain windows flv player... when i try to play it with ubuntu the only prog that opens it with sound is VLC but it always stops halfway.   is there a player for linux that is as universal as windows flv players are ?
<kiwinz_sucks> his wireless is randomly "cutting out"
<Flannel> sdac221x_: are you running flash9?
<mikeo1> how come i cant log in as root?
<mikeo1> the pass and username are correct
<quaal> juano__,  what is the final step, master ?
<sdac221x_> Flannel:  how can i check.
<Chilliwack> i don't know what happened, as it wouldn't before, but ubuntu somehow automatically mounted both my windows partition and cd drive!
<themachine> mikeol type sudo su
<kiwinz_sucks> mikeo1 you have to enable it
<Norf-ubu> sdac221x_: i found that VLC media player fits most of my needs
<mikeo1> is it disabled by default or something
<Azeqss> juano__, you get my messages now ?
<godtvisken> Is there a command like `su' but for changing to anther regular user?
<Flannel> sdac221x_: how did you install flash?
<mikeo1> no i mean a full x session
<kiwinz_sucks> yes it's disabled by default
<mikeo1> adduser root?
<ompaul> godtvisken, that is su, su - username
<Flannel> godtvisken: ubuntu doesn't use su, we use sudo.  And you can use sudo.
<LonerVamp> I like to blame random internet connectivity on the hackers
<kiwinz_sucks> godtvisken, su works for changing to another user if you add the username after su
<decaf> godtvisken: su <user>
<cchance> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<decaf> godtvisken: man su
<godtvisken> ah, so i'll have to use sudo su
<godtvisken> thanks
<Sanne> mikeo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Yodude> can someone talk to me alone for a moment?
<ompaul> godtvisken, no that is for using root - and that is not the right way to do that
<Yodude> PM me please i need help
<sdac221x_> Flannel:  i don't remember cos i recentlly installed ubuntu then spent two weeks installing every piece of software i could get my hands on through synaptic, automatix2 and easyUbuntu.   what is the impact of flash 9 in this case ?
<juano__> quaal: go into firefox
<kiwinz_sucks> Yodude, what is your gaim version?
<juano__> quaal: type in URL about:plugins
<Chilliwack> ubuntu seems a lot less useless to me now. well, not useless, nto that i never found it useless, but that now i can actually DO stuff!
<juano__> quaal: check if there is a JAVA entry in there
<Asc> blackduck3: if you want paid support, this is where to go: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<lesshaste> any here everanyone here use spamato?
<Flannel> sdac221x_: ugh.  Automatix is a good way to screw up your system.  Flash 9 is a newer version (instead of flash 7), that fixes a lot of issues like the one you described
<kiwinz_sucks> older versions of Gaim had problems since MSN changed their protocol, but since then, they have been fixed
<quaal> juano__,  nope
<Yodude> i had the problem in dapper
<Yodude> ad i though in Edgy it would get fixed but it's not!
<juano__> quaal: ok, theres the problem im talkin about
<sdac221x_> Flannel:  ok ill download and install flash 9.  is automatic really dangerous ?  an ubuntu edgy guide guided me through its installation.
<juano__> quaal: just a sec ill give you the solution to that
<godtvisken> How do I set a password for a user?
<quaal> ok
<Flannel> sdac221x_: yes.  Which guide?
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, how can i get postfix to uninstall without aptitude removeing courier also? i'm gonna re-install postfix straight after, just doing this to flash out the config files, they're buggered
<aoupi> godtvisken: sudo passwd username
<quaal> godtvisken, system/administration/users ?
<blackduck3> Thank you for responding to me. It is much appreciated
<justin__> do they know they're still on
<[SiMooN] > hi
<illriginal> How do I check to see if i have the .WMV Codec?
<justin__> in... windows?
<sdac221x_> Flannel:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<justin__> no sound :(
<illriginal> the fuck...
<illriginal> oops.
<mikeo1> how come i cant log on is root through gdm?
<justin__> illriginal: is this in Linux?
<mikeo1> i added root as a user
<illriginal> of course...
<illriginal> this is the UBUNTU room.
<ompaul> mikeo1, you don't need that
<mikeo1> yes i do
<Yodude> >	can banshee be downloaded as a single package and not as a repository package?
<justin__> oh, sorry, wrong server...
<mikeo1> because my normal account is broken
<mikeo1> and i think its access privlidges doing it
<illriginal> How do I check to see if i have the .WMV Codec?
<mikeo1> so i want to see if sound works as root
<mikeo1> any way to do itL
<Flannel> sdac221x_: ugh.  Thanks.  Apparently ubuntuguide is again unsafe.
<aoupi> mikeo1: try adding your user to the audio group
<illriginal> Totem says it can't determine the type of file..
<Asc> illriginal: I'd try to play a .WMV....
<mikeo1> can i add my user to the root group?
<illriginal> i did
<dwid> yeah my totem player wont play the video on wmv
<illriginal> and Mplayer doesn't play it.
<aoupi> mikeo1: you could add your user to the wheel group and be able to use sudo
<linuxd00d> hey guys
<linuxd00d> long time no talk
<kiwinz_sucks> wow, ok, people need to learn to use Google
<mikeo1> mike:x:1000: is that the right privlidgesL
<sdac221x_> Flannel:  most of the things in it worked for me... the Beryl guide produced no results though.  so do you recommend i uninstall automatix2.. doesnt it just get packages from synaptic i.e. just a front end
<Asc> illriginal: then most likely you don't.  Instructions for installing the extra mplayer codecs are here: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mplayer-codec-update/
<illriginal> I get this: Could not determine type of stream.
<drakkor> does an XP install in VirtualBox need antivrus ?
<mikeo1> admin:x:114:  and root:x:0:
<linuxd00d> but i have a problem, im installing 6.06 lts, it doesnt seem to like my nvidea card
<Asc> illriginal: Don't ask me about totem, I never use it.
<linuxd00d> it wont start x server
<nahoj> hi, I downloaded some drm-protected wma-files for my friend and they wont play in ubuntu... what to do? =)
<illriginal> k
* ooglaboogla is away: Gone away for now.
<Flannel> sdac221x_: no.  It has extra crap.  And makes things... well, break.
<mikeo1> my main account has somehow been put into limited access
<crazy_penguin> 'night all
<Xenguy> !restricted > nahoj
<mikeo1> how do i give it full permissions?
<siikah> when gaming, I have a problem - the computer "locks" up for like 2-3s once in a while (mostly once an hour). the same problem occurs when watching movies. is this something someone here reqognizes? please type a line with my nick in that case. I haven't found anything googling
<aoupi> nahoj: with DRM you are out of luck
<ompaul> nahoj, the price of "drm"
<kiwinz_sucks> nahoj, use sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<quaal> hmm
<kiwinz_sucks> also, use VLC
<quaal> juano__, i think i should try this? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v5.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<kiwinz_sucks> it plays wmv natively now
<linuxd00d> but i have a problem, im installing 6.06 lts, it doesnt seem to like my nvidea card
<Asc> illriginal: and when I say 'instructions' I mean a page that lists some random commands that some guy said works.
<cyberyak> THERE'S A FLUXBUNTU!!!!
* cyberyak is happy.
<juano__> quaal: that seems good yeah
<quaal> k
<linuxd00d> !fluxbuntu
<quaal> i guess it will just overwrite whateve i've already done ?
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<nahoj> tried w32codecs, did not work... is this the way the future goes?
<aoupi> cyberyak: is it stable now?
<mikeo1> how do i give my user full permissions?
<cyberyak> doesn't appear to be.
* cyberyak has digressed to contentment.
<juano__> quaal: let me check that sec
<sdac221x_> question:  when i try to remove certain packages through synaptic e.g. gaim .. i get a prompt that it wants to also remove xubuntu-desktop package.  should i allow it ?  ( im on xubuntu edgy)
<cyberyak> not if it's acpi-support
<Asc> illriginal: and they say the w32codecs package does what you want, and using that is probable a better idea.
<SecrethX> in beryl, when I press the shortcut for my cube, I dont see a cube but I see a line which shows my desktops, I'd like to see the cube :o
<illriginal> i did install them...
<illriginal> mplayer just sucks.
<spike723_> the ubuntu installer doesn't work in 640x480
<spike723_> thats pretty bad
<spike723_> it doesn't resize to fit on the screen
<a8514> :o
<cyberyak> spike723_, laptop?
<aoupi> spike723_: 640x480 is pretty bad in itself :)
<mikeo1> all the useful management tools in system->administration have dissappeared
<mikeo1> how do i get them back?
<spike723_> cyberyak: nah it's a desktop, but that doesn't matter
<seww> easiest way to pimp out ubuntu?
<cyberyak> spike723_, use the alternate cd and install in text mode.
<beoba> seww: with a cane
<Asc> illriginal: it plays wmv3 just fine for me
<seww> beoba: yeah i bet
<seww> but i cant beryl to work at all
<illriginal> who said anything about wmv3?
<illriginal> >.>
<spike723_> cyberyak: but the installer should be able to be resized
<spike723_> the graphical installer is fine
<juano__> quaal: follow the  How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) v5.0 with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox
<juano__> quaal: only that part
<spike723_> it just needs to be fixed
<seww> so i just wanna pimp out ubuntu a bit
<cyberyak> spike723_,  won't argue that point, just offering a workaround.
<cyberyak> if you were in houston, I'd offer a real vid card.
<Asc> illriginal: I think you might have mentioned it.
<illriginal> wmv yes not wmv3
<quaal> juano__,  yea i just did sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<SecrethX> in beryl, when I press the shortcut for my cube, I dont see a cube but I see a line which shows my desktops, I'd like to see the cube :o
<quaal> still running.
<Asc> Illriginal: Hmm.  It plays WMV 1 and 2 out of the box.  Or it did for me.
<juano__> quaal: yeah , after those instructions try to check and see if theres a Java entry in about:plugins
<juano__> quaal: in firefox
<quaal> will do
<illriginal> meh the file might just be bad.. brb
<Flannel> SecrethX: #ubuntu-effects for beryl/XGL/et al support, thanks
<sdac221x_> seww:  did you follow a guide to get beryl on your system ?  if so do u have a link cos all ive tried have failed on my xubuntu edgy
<SecrethX> Flannel, I didnt even knew that that channel existed.. :o
<Flannel> SecrethX: well, now you do ;)
<mikeo11234> i knew it
<Perryman> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mikeo11234> all my problems were from access permissions
<linuxd00d> !nvidea
<SecrethX> Flannel, thats obvious :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stephen_> i need a screenrecorder other than istanbul
<Perryman> anyone else having problems installing flash player in opera?
<mikeo11234> i logged in as root in an x session and everything including sound works
<linuxd00d> im installing 6.06 lts, it doesnt seem to like my nvidea card
<linuxd00d> it wont run the X SERVER
<mikeo11234> now how do i allow my user to access the sound
<Asc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> stephen_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts might help
<Led-Hed> Is there a way to change the time range in the Power Management Properties?  It ranges from 11min to 1hr,  I would like to set it for 2 minutes.
<Asc> linuxd00d: Done sudo dpkg xserver-xorg reconfigure and selected nv driver?
<mikeo11234> Perryman: mine works with flash in amd64
<NET||abuse> Hi all, can someone help me? i want to remove a package without removing the dependant packages.
<linuxd00d> asc:nope not yet
<Flannel> NET||abuse: that defeats the purpose of package management
<quaal> what is the 6.10 build name
<quaal> breezy badger ?
<Flannel> quaal: Edgy Eft
<quaal> thats it
<NET||abuse> Flannel, no, it's just to refresh the install, it's postfix, aptitude reinstall won't do what i need
<Asc> linuxd00d: it's worth a try.  And becoming experienced with that command pays *evil grin*.
<linuxd00d> Asc: haha
<superdave888> hello, installed ubuntu-desktop on my 6.10 server. how do I invoke the desktop from command line?
<NET||abuse> Flannel, i just need to remove postfix completely without affecting the courier install, then reinstall it immediatly
<linuxd00d> Asc: thanks alot
<aoupi> NET||abuse: dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<Asc> linuxd00d: hope it helps.
<Chilliwack> hi, errm. i can't ty_e the letter that's one right of "o"
<gpm> superdave888: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<mikeo11234> how do i give my user the ability to access sound?
<linuxd00d> Asc: so do i
<superdave888> yes gpm
<dimeotane> anyone know where the gnome personal addressbook is located... other than .evolution?  It wont let me delete this screwed up book inside evolution itself.. but I can't find it my .evolution folder.. where is it?
<mikeo11234> and how do i restore all the admin menu items to my users account?
<Asc> linuxd00d: If the driver isn't listed, do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<gpm> superdave888: ok. so it's installed, what do you need now?
<superdave888> gpm, i want to use it now
<mikeo11234> everything works when logging on as root in gdm, but nothing works as my user
<mikeo11234> i get access denied for everything
<superdave888> gpm, have it installed but I am stuck at command line
<NET||abuse> aoupi, nope,, it won't fix certain files which i want it to fix, i've also downlaoded and extracted the deb file and just replaced the postfix-script, postfix-files and post-install files, but they're not quite right, i need to run the install from clean again
<gpm> superdave888: ooooh. haha, sorry. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<superdave888> thanks gpm
<mikeo11234> anyone?
<gpm> assuming your X config is all good
<gpm> no
<Chilliwack> and when i hit it, the bar i'm ty_ing in flashes.
<gpm> prob
<NET||abuse> aoupi, so i just need to know how to completely strip out postfix alone and not it's dependant package (courier in this case)
<aoupi> NET||abuse: apt-get --reinstall?
<Flannel> superdave888: you'll definately want to consider switching to the desktop kernel (away from the -server one)
<linuxd00d> Asc:
<NET||abuse> aoupi, doesn't strip out the package completely, it doesn't replace the postfix-files postfifx-script or post-install files in /etc/postfix either
<mikeo11234> how do i restore full access permissions to my user?
<Flannel> mikeo11234: add them to the admin group
<Chilliwack> can someone possibly help? i've got to paste in "p" every time, 'cause it won't work. but i know the computer's, er, registering me typing it
<Ricket> I tried installing SWAT through the Synaptic package manager but it is not working, even after a reboot. http://localhost:901 shows the Unable to Connect error. What is wrong?
<aoupi> NET||abuse: hm try --reinstall and --purge
<linuxd00d> Asc: will i be able to do this in the shell that ubuntu gives me when it cant run the xserver
<superdave888> Flannel, why is that? I am using for a LAMP server, but occasionally want to enter desktop because I am a new linux user and afraid to get lost at command line
<Asc> linuxd00d: Hm, it looks as though the nv driver doesn't do 3d, but it should get the GUI running.  searching for 'nvidia' in synaptic returns some things that look useful.
<mikeo11234> i think i did but it didn't work
<quaal> juano__,  what do i put in firefox again to check the plugins
<Asc> linuxd00d: yes
<NET||abuse> aoupi, ok, i'll try
<Vuen> hey guys, i just turned my computer on and ubuntu decided to fsck my ext2 data partition. at about 70% "fsck died with exit status 1". yet it automatically mounted it and everything seems there. should i be concerned?
<Flannel> superdave888: ah, in that case, it shouldn't matter.  Just realize that sometimes your GUI will be less responsive than it could be.
<juano__> quaal: about:plugins
<aoupi> NET||abuse: just be quick on ctrl+c if it starts to do something crazy :)
<linuxd00d> Asc: thanks
<user01> where can i find xmms-shn package?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ublender!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Asc> linuxd00d: You might try installing nvidia-glx as well... not sure if it'll show up as a driver when reconfiguring, but it looks like it does hardware acceleration
* mode/#ubuntu [-b subzero2000!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<superdave888> thanks Flannel
<quaal> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_08-b03
<quaal> juano__, you win sir
<gpm> user01: it's not in the ubuntu archives
<linuxd00d> Asc: thanks, well im about to try all this stuff youve told me
<NET||abuse> aoupi, doesn't seem to delete the files
<linuxd00d> *FINGERS CROSSED*
<Asc> linuxd00d: Righto.  Good luck.
<gpm> user01: so...google
<gpm> user01: or install it from source or something
<user01> gpm: is there any shn codec?
<superdave888> Flannel, I tried to start it from within SSH on Windows... just says Starting GNOME Display Manager and then pauses. I guess it is not supported by SSH?
<Varanger> hello!
<juano__> quaal: great
<aoupi> NET||abuse: are you sure the files are coming from postfix and not from postfix-something?
<juano__> quaal: you now have Java for firefox
<Flannel> superdave888: right, ssh is just a terminal thing.  You'll need to do X forwarding to get a GUI.  cygwin can do it.
<user01> gpm: i tried but i got the error configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gpm> user01: i don't know much about the codec, but i don't see anything with apt-cache search shn....and i've enabled universe,multiverse, etc.
<NET||abuse> aoupi,yes, when i extract potsfix_x_x-x.deb the postfix-script/files and post-install are all in there
<quaal> indeed
<Vuen> superdave888: you're looking for something like vnc or nx
<Vuen> superdave888: sudo apt-get install nxserver nxclient
<user01> gpm: what does % mean?  is that a special shell?
<Flannel> NET||abuse: why aren't you just removing postfix, with it courier, then reinstalling both?
<superdave888> Flannel, is there a Wiki about X-forwarding? I have cygwin but not sure how to use it
<NET||abuse> aoupi, so if that's an indication, i guess they are from postfix package, also dpkg -l | grep postfix reveals only one package
<linuxd00d> Asc: i apt-get'd and no luck
<NET||abuse> Flannel, as i have data in courier that i can't get back
<linuxd00d> im gonna go for a smoke and have a think
<gpm> user01: well, it's a prompt for some shells....like zsh uses it i know
<superdave888> thanks Vuen, I will check out nx. I already ruled out vnc because it said I have to have an open Gnome session on the server
<gpm> user01: you could try these: http://morgoth.free.fr/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xmms-shn/
<Vuen> superdave888: yeah, nx creates a new session
<aoupi> NET||abuse: ok, but can't you just copy the conf files from the .deb manualy?
<Flannel> NET||abuse: removing (just removing, not --purging) doesn't remove any config/etc.  You can always back it up, anyway
<Asc> linuxd00d: The drivers don't appear when you do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<NET||abuse> aoupi, i did copy them from the deb, that didn't work as postfix started producing errors in log from postfix-script of "permission denied" and "file not found"
<Flannel> superdave888: you can do it fine with cygwin, you just need to install X... and then the command is 'xwin -query [your ubuntu IP] ', but you'll need to setup forwarding on your Xserver (called XDMCP), since it's disabled by default
<Vuen> superdave888: seriously, try nx. it's a joke to install and set up
<Vuen> superdave888: hold on
<user01> gpm:  thanks
<Varanger> I can log into my Ubuntu, please help. I get a message like this "There must be some problem because the system was only logged for less than 10 seconds"
<gpm> user01: i just googled xmms-shn ubuntu
<aoupi> NET||abuse: hm, I'd backup the conf files of the dependencies and then let it purge their files and then reinstall them
<Flannel> superdave888: http://mparise.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/using-xdmcp-with-ubuntu-or-any-other-gdm-running-distro/
<ryanakca> whats the diff between multiverse and commercial
<juano__> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<superdave888> Thanks, Vuen and Flannel, I will try both your recommendations
<Varanger> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> NET||abuse: don't purge courier, just purge postfix.  (uninstall courier)
<ryanakca> juano__: that for me?
<Vuen> superdave888: this is the guide for dapper: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Access_via_NX
<juano__> ryanakca: nope, for me
<ryanakca> ah
<aoupi> NET||abuse: yes, do as Flannel says, seems to be less headache
<juano__> ryanakca: : P
<Vuen> superdave888: for edgy it's the same, except those debs are now in the repos, so you can just apt-get them
<root> so how do i enable my normal user account to access my hardware
<root> sound and many other things dont work as my username, but everything works in gnome when running as root
<Vuen> root: you shouldn't run irc as root...
<felixhummel> :D
<Eleaf> Hey there.
<DaRkNeSS|> what's the syntax to send cron output to null?
<Eleaf> Does anybody here use rhythmbox?
<cyberyak> Vuen, that is correct.
<keeganX> Is there a channel for helping people run games in Linux?
<DaRkNeSS|> which is right a) /scripts/cron_inactivity.sh 1>/dev/null 2>&1  or b) /scripts/cron_inactivity.sh 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null
<felixhummel> DaRkNeSS|, > /dev/null
<root> while how do i make things work as my username
<gpm> root: add your normal user to some groups
<root> its like my username is broken and nothing works
<aoupi> DaRkNeSS|: both are good
<Flannel> root: add it to the admin group
<cyberyak> Vuen, some of the other IRC apps call you derogatory names.
<Vuen> root: if you're using ubuntu, you shouldn't even have root activated...
<DaRkNeSS|> will that suppress the automated email?
<Turgon> Hello.  Which was the address of a web page with some video tutorials (how to use Evolution, xchat-gnome...). I think I read about it at Planet Ubuntu. Thanks.
<gpm> root: specifically: audio, video, plugdev
<DaRkNeSS|> will that suppress the automated email?
<root> they were the admin account
<jrib> root: what groups is your user in?
<felixhummel> DaRkNeSS|, 1> sends std out and 2> send error output
<NET||abuse> Flannel, ohh, ok, so i can uninstall postfix and allow it to remove courier, then purge postfix, then reinstall postfix and courier
<root> they were the default user, then it just stopped working the other day
<Flannel> NET||abuse: correct.
<DaRkNeSS|> so felix how do i turn off the automated email?
<Vuen> cyberyak: hehe, yep. the first time i used ubuntu was back in breezy; i was having some problems, so i had the bright idea of logging into x as root and running mirc to get help
<Vuen> cyberyak: it called me an idiot :p
<root> this is ubuntu, i had to enable the root account manually to see if my hardware worked with it
<aoupi> DaRkNeSS|: 2>&1 means send error to the same plase as stdout
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b xelandos!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<jrib> root: this really sounds like a group issue
<root> since it works as root i know its a user permissions problem
<felixhummel> DaRkNeSS|, sorry I don't know. for redirection see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redirection_%28Unix%29
<Vuen> root: what hardware exactly are you talking about?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b xelados!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<root> my sound card, tv card...
<grte> Hey, when I try compiling the gimp, I get a dbus error that tells me I have to define DBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE
<felixhummel> DaRkNeSS|, what automated e-mail?
<grte> Anyone know how to do that?
<root> all the admin menus
<Chilliwack> is there a way to make it so i don't have to go "pon dsl-provider" every time i log on?
<root> synopic dissappeared
<Vuen> root: also, you really shouldn't run irc as root. even if you are logged in as root, you should sudo your irc client to a less priveledged user
<felixhummel> DaRkNeSS|, do you mean CRON logs?
<DaRkNeSS|> yeah
<root> add/remove programs disappeared
<DaRkNeSS|> cron
<root> Vuen: don't worry about it
<mon^rch> I still cant believe I got my ntfs drives rw :-D
<root> i added my user to the admin group but it still didnt work
<jrib> root: it's not just the admin group
<Vuen> mon^rch: what ntfs drivers are you using?
<root> i can sudo su as the user... but the other stuff doesnt work
<grte> Does anybody know how to define DBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE?
<aoupi> root: add the users to the audio group too
<root> what other groups is it?
<jrib> grte: FOO=bar
<grte> jrib: Tried that, no good.
<jrib> grte: that's how you define it
<DiOXiN> heeeeeeeelp: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/42718
<eegore> anyone work with a load balance router?
<root> there is no audio group?
<jrib> root: there is
<DaRkNeSS|> is there a positive way to get a linksys wireless-g usb adapter to work with ubuntu
<grte> Well, it doesn't seem to be working anyways.
<DaRkNeSS|> like 2 months ago i was looking into ubuntu but there wasnt a for sure way to make it work
<jrib> grte: what groups is your user in?
<grte> It's own.
<root> hmmm there is, just wasn't showing up in the program, cating the group file shows it tho
<grte> As in, group is save as username.
<grte> :s/save/same
<root> how do i see what groups my user is in?
<jrib> grte: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip src video plugdev users lpadmin scanner admin
<Vuen> DaRkNeSS|: you can probably make it work with ndiswrapper
<DiOXiN> tsmithe`: done with the bugrapport: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/42718
<Vuen> root: groups|grep <user>
<jrib> grte: add him to those.  The 'groups' command tells you your groups
<tsmithe`> DiOXiN, cool
<grte> Oh, already a part of those.
<jrib> why am i talking to grte ?
<DaRkNeSS|> yeah Vuen ndiswrapper was the way some people were getting it to work a few months ago
<grte> except src.
<root> my user is not a member of any groups, and root is a member of 2 groups: root, and users
<mon^rch> how can I change the volume label of a drive?
<root> how do i add my user to the proper groups?
<jrib> root: then adding him to those groups will probably resolve the issue
<Flannel> root: you sure you finished the install all the way?
<root> yeah
<root> it was running fine for 3 days
<Vuen> wow
<jrib> grte: /why/ are you compiling gimp anyway?
<Vuen> that's really strange
<grte> Latest unstable version.
<Flannel> root: [username]  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin is the default group set for first user
<Chousuke> root: for group in "adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip src video plugdev users lpadmin scanner admin"; do echo adduser <username> $group; done;
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> ${group} might be better
<Vuen> Chousuke: shouldn't matter
<Chousuke> also, that will only echo the commands
<devilsadvocate> mon^rch, forgive me, but why do you need to change the volume lable?
<jrib> grte: pastebin the errors you are getting
<Chousuke> make sure it's correct and remove the exho
<Chousuke> echo*
<enyc> ** somebody please goto console on Ubuntu-edgy (6.10)  and please let me know if capslock Light works for them, thanks ;-) **
<DaRkNeSS|> k thanks for the help guys! :)
<root> so how do i add my user to a group?
<NET||abuse> wtf,..... i purged postfix, then installed again,,, it decided that these packages HAD to be installed too?? emacs21 emacs21-bin-common emacs21-common emacsen-common libice6 libsm6 libtiff4 libungif4g libxext6 libxmu6 libxt6
<NET||abuse>   mew-beta mew-beta-bin resolvconf xaw3dg
<Vuen> root: like five people have said already
<Chousuke> root: use the command I gave you.
<grndslm> Could somebody tell me the easiest way to get mythbackend running at startup??  i've tried just adding "/usr/bin/mythbackend -d" to the end of the /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend script...but, it still doesn't come up after reboot
<grte> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/339184
<root>  echo adduser mike $group didn't work
<Asc> enyc: light doesn't work.
<ublender> yay, i am unbanned
<root> groups|grep mike is still blank
<devilsadvocate> enyc, it doesnt :O
<jrib> enyc: doesn't seem to work in tty1
<Varanger> !xvid
<juano__> root: sudo adduser mike $group
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dope> can anyone help me share a printer on a ubuntu server edition machine across a network?
<Chousuke> hm
<jrib> root: that's not how you check:  groups USERNAME
<unop> root,  errm, you need to take the echo off for it to work
<root> adduser: The user `mike' already exists.
<Chousuke> except it seems that for isn't working properly
<enyc> Asc devilsadvocate jrib   right thanks for confirming ;-)
<Flannel> root: you need to use usermod
<root> usermod -g $group ?
<Eleaf> Nobody here uses rhythmbox?
<Eleaf> =P
<nikosapi> grndslm: you need to add a softlink to the script in one of the /etc/rc"x".d dirs (rc3.d and rc5.d)
<LycanNYC> !ati
<jrib> grte: what does the README say?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grndslm> nikosapi:  ehh... what?
* enyc cant test if the caps led works on the 'parkbd' PC-XT keyboard as the PC-XT keyboard doesn't have any LEDs ;-)
* enyc got a PC-XT keyboard today lol
<unop> Chousuke,  that's because you quoted the groups when you shouldnt have
<Chousuke> unop: hmm :p
<grte> jrib: The relevant section states: Until 1.0 is released, you have to define -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE
<unop> for group in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip src video plugdev users lpadmin scanner admin; do echo adduser username $group; done;
<grte> just as a safety check to be sure everyone is aware of this API/ABI
<grte> Oops, sorry.
<tinto> anyone familiar with pessulus?
<grte> policy and has the right expectations.
<grndslm> nikosapi:  FROM the /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend script TO the /rc.x/ dir??
<nikosapi> grndslm: type this ln -s /etc/init.d/<script name> /etc/rc3.d/
<unop> nikosapi,  it's better to use update-rc.d
<nikosapi> grndslm: mind you it should alreay be there
<nikosapi> grndslm: sorry do what unop said, it's effectivly the same thing but it'll add the start and stop links
<jrib> grte: doesn't that -D give you any hints?
<root> still hasn't added the user to all the groups
<grte> If it is, I'm not catching it.
<root> i tried manually adding each one with usermod but it only took the last one i entered
<bertrand_> hello
<jrib> root: add them all as one long list
<bertrand_> i have a problem with booting on my windows partition
<jrib> comma seperated (right?)
<bertrand_> i think i have installed grub on my windows partition
<root> jrib: still don't work
<jrib> grte: man gcc, see if -D has anything interesting
<jrib> root: paste the command you are trying
<Asc> bertrand: can you tell us what happens when you try to boot?
<unop> root, this maybe (subsitute username for your username) -  for group in adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip src video plugdev users lpadmin scanner admin; do adduser username $group; done;
<bertrand_> when booting, grub interface appears
<Dimensions> Hie guys ... i wana boot my system with usb hdd its giving me few errors ... 1) mkrootdev: label /not found (2) mount :error 2 mounting ext3 (3) mount:error 2 mounting none ... (4) switchchroot : mount failed :22 ..... (5) umount /initrc/dev failed 22 ..................and Kernel panic - not syncing :Attempted to kill init! ....
<bertrand_> i can choose kubuntu or windows
<jrib> !enter | bertrand_
<ubotu> bertrand_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<grte> Okay, I think I've got it now...
<grte> Thanks for the help.
<vleon> what is the command to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<root> unop: that worked, thanks
<andre> hey guys,  my 7800 gtx will sometimes not recognise my second monitor and display a res fo 640x480 and I can't change it
<grndslm> nikosapi:  "System startup scripts for /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend already exist"
<jrib> !upgrade | vleon
<bertrand_> kubuntu works well, but when i want to start windows xp, it restart Grub
<ubotu> vleon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<root> now to see if stuff works as my username
<superdave888> hello, mouse pointer doesn't move in gnome on first use, any advice how to use keyboard to configure?
<vleon> thanks
<linuxd00d> hey guys, im being extremely rude, but i was getting sick with ubuntu not liking my card so ive gone to fedora, sorry guys
<Asc> bertrand: Um, okay.  Can you start windows from the restarted grub?
<linuxd00d> when i sort out the nvidia crap i will be back on here with a vengance
<mikeo2> it works!!!!!!!!
<bertrand_> no, i can't, it restarts grub again
<y0hm> a great loss ...
<mikeo2> irc as root saved the day
<mikeo2> i have my sound back again
* jrib wonders who mikeo2 was
<mikeo2> i was root
<mikeo2> lol
<genildo_> manda aew o canal do ubuntubr
<grte> Okay, so how do I use gcc to compile, instead of just using make?
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jrib> grte: take a look at what is inside the make file
<unop> grte,  make does no compiling -- it just "makes" :)
<mikeo2> so how do i disable the root account?
<jrib> !root | mikeo2
<ubotu> mikeo2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mikeo2> thanks
<superdave888> hello, anyone know how to get to mouse configuration from command line?
<jrib> superdave888: gnome-mouse-properties
<grndslm>  p0o4
<Asc> bertrand: Could you open the file /boot/grub/menu.lst, post it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and give me the link?
<bertrand_> ok
<ademan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<McDiddy> how multi-threaded is linux, more specifically ubuntu? Am I going to gain a lot of performance by upgrading to dual core?
* phr34k_ is away: FOOOOD! (gone at 3rd Feb, 16:53:38)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _away about away | _away, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jinho> hi iv been trying to get glx drivers working w/ my 6800gt, but I cant seem to get it to work properly, help would be greatly appreciated!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ademan> is there any generic ndiswrapper tutorial out there?
<earthmeLon> jinho, is that ATI?
<mon^rch> how come my backspace wont work in vi?
<jinho> earthmeLon: nvidia 6800gt
<bertrand_> Asc: the link : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4028/
<earthmeLon> mon^rch are you in edit mode?
<earthmeLon> mon^rch, you have to hit INSERT for backspace to work
<ademan> mon^rch: are you familiar with vi? it's very different from other text editors, if you're not familiar i suggest nano
<beoba> hi, im trying to submit a bug for abiword on launchpad.net, but "AbiWord does not use Malone as its bug tracker." -- does this mean i should instead post the bug to the official abiword tracker?
<earthmeLon> mon^rch, and then hit escape to get out of it. If you arent familiar, use nano
<mon^rch> ty ppl
<floatingredwagon> Hey everyone.  Having difficulty getting the Ubuntu install CD to get past "Uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel."   Any advice?
<jinho> any idea how to fix this earthmeLon?
<grte> beoba: Yes.
<lufis> Which ubuntu repo server is fastest? All my downloads from the repos are stuck at 50 kb/s :(
<beoba> okay, thanks
<grte> No problem.
<ademan> vim has several modes, i will put you into "insert mode" which is basically what you'll want all the time (it's exactly like other text editors) but the real power of vim comes from the other modes
<earthmeLon> No, sorry. I have an ATI jinho. I know that the beryl wiki has a lot of good info on how to install graphics cards
<crimsun> beoba: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+filebug
<I-kido> jinho what does not work, details?
<ompaul> lufis, try .ie that is heanet who have bundles of bandwith - and they dish out more than kernel.org on a day to day basis
<jinho> I-kido- so I tried getting the glx drivers from synaptic
<I-kido> yes
<erUSUL> ademan: vim has two modes one in which it beeps and one in which it not ;)...
<lufis> ompaul: .ie? isn't that like eastern european? :p
<ompaul> lufis, ehh no
<kbrooks> lufis: the local one...
<cyberyak> how hosed will my updates be without the ubuntu-desktop file?
<kbrooks> closest one
<jinho> I-kido and then did the whole sudo nvidia-glx config enable thing
<cyberyak> meta package
<ompaul> kbrooks, not always the best :)
<lufis> kbrooks: I'm using the local one now... it never goes beyond 50-ish kb/s
<kbrooks> lufis: where do u live?
<lufis> usa
<Varanger> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyberyak> internap
<beoba> crimsun: ahh, okay, i wasnt looking for it under the Ubuntu stuff, i guess 'abiword' is separate from 'abiword within ubuntu'
<jinho> I-kido but upon restarting , i cant get back to the login screen (ubuntu splash screen w/o anything going)
<mikeo2> anyone here running vmware with winxp as guest booting from another existing bootable partition?
<jinho> I-kido so I had to revert back to nv drivers in recover mode and thats been it so far
<superdave888> hello, is there a guide to keys to be used in gnome (when one's mouse isn't working)?
<kbrooks> mikeo2: what is your question?
<Asc> bertrand: It looks as though it ought to be okay.  I'd try deleting the third-to-last line ('savedefault') and retrying.  I haven't managed to find a way to determine if grub is installed on a device/partition.
<mikeo2> i got it all working, but get access denied when i dont run vmware as root and try to open the file
<lufis> .ie? but i use firefox :P
<kbrooks> mikeo2: that issn't a question
<lufis> little joke there
<I-kido> jinho is your xorg.cong working
<mikeo2> how can i open the file in vmware as a user?
<jinho> I-kido: im not sure, how would I know?
<mikeo2> and not get access denied
<kbrooks> mikeo2: What file?
<I-kido> jinho could u paste bin pls?
<floatingredwagon> Anyone have any advice on getting the install CD to get past "Uncompressing Linux...  Ok, booting kernel" ?
<mikeo2> the vmware files to boot the xp partition
<LjL> mikeo2, for me VMWare Player only runs as root. that's been reported as a bug, though i don't know if it happens for everyone.
<jinho> i-kido, my xorg.conf file?
<I-kido> yes
<lufis> Ooh, it's ireland
<kbrooks> ljl: what has been reported as a bug?
<LjL> floatingredwagon: noapic, nolapic, acpi=off
<mikeo2> vmware runs as a user for me, but i cant boot another partition unless im root
<LjL> Ubotu, tell floatingredwagon about boot | floatingredwagon, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> kbrooks: the fact that vmplayer only works as root for some people
<mikeo2> LjL: did you get it working with the spinning cube in beryl?
<LjL> mikeo2: well that seems logical enough, partitions certainly aren't *supposed* to be directly accessed by users
#ubuntu 2007-02-04
<LjL> mikeo2: never tried
<ompaul> magicks, please stop changing your nick so off there are 1k others in here
<mikeo2> http://rougebob.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware.htm thats what i did
* magicks hugs ompaul
<floatingredwagon> LjL - That got me past it!   Thank you!
<mikeo2> it works with my old xp partition, but only boots in vmware as root
<tdela> If i have a nvidia 6800 video card, do i need to install the drivers in a new kernel?
<LjL> mikeo2: make your user a member of the "disk" group
<Asc> bertrand: Unless you explicitly told it to install GRUB on the windows partition, it shouldn't have....  Hopefully it's just a configuration problem.
<Varanger> !iptraf
<mikeo2> ok
<tdela> trying to get beryl running here but it seems i dont have the video drivers.
<ubotu> iptraf: Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 740 kB
<bertrand_> so i'll try again. note i have read on some websites that you musn't install grub on a windows partition
<godtvisken> In the ubuntu installation of postgresql, where are the database file stored?
<mikeo2> LjL: how do i do that?
<LjL> mikeo2: sudo adduser yourself disk
<free> it ce ne sono
<LjL> !it | free
<ubotu> free: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Asc> bertrand_: I think it's more of a boot sector thing, so installing it on a partition could be bad.  I'm no expert on the topic though.
<mikeo2> hmmm still can't boot it, oh well will just keep running it as root
<LjL> mikeo2: close the terminal and open it again. or even restart X. it'll probably work
<cyberyak> if I blacklist 2 of the modules that are dependencies of ubuntu-desktop, will it still allow me to install it?
<mikeo2> ok will do
<LjL> cyberyak: doubt it
<cyberyak> so do I, which is why I am asking.
* cyberyak has never blacklisted modules before, so I don't know how they react.
<LjL> cyberyak: perhaps make an equivs package instead of blacklisting
<LjL> ah *modules*? so not *packages*?
<cyberyak> packages
* ooglaboogla is away: Gone away for now.
<cyberyak> my bad
<Led-Hed> Can anyone point me to a Howto or explain how to extract the usplash boot image for editing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> cyberyak, wait, blacklisting modules is a different thing from blacklisting packages
<LjL> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<LjL> is this what you did?
<cyberyak> no, we're talking packages
<cyberyak> I mistposke
<LjL> ok then you could try an equivs
<LjL> !equivs
<cyberyak> and mistyped
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cyberyak> cool
<cyberyak> thanks
<LjL> cyberyak: make newer (fake) versions of those packages using equivs, instead of blacklisting them, and APT should be happy
<kbrooks> Can I ask a question please?
<LjL> cyberyak: "equivs-control" to set it up, and "equivs-build" to make the package
<LjL> !ask
<kbrooks> er, wrong channel
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jinho> i-kido: http://pastebin.ca/339229
<I-kido> jinho ok tnx
<LjL> cyberyak: (with some parameters, check the manpages)
<jinho> i-kido: sorry took so long paste-bin was acting up
<I-kido> jinho no prob,  can u pm me?
<exwhyzed> I installed madwifi through the pacakage manager, but my wireless card is still not recognized. can anyone help?
<mike01> LjL: it booted in vmware as my user
<xaos> hello.
<quaal> in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will it detect the correct drivers automatically
<bertrand_> Asc: It don't work
<quaal> for my geforce 6800 it goes to vesa
<xaos> i'm using dapper, and i broke my software index. when i run apt-get install -f , it tells me i have to remove 821 mb worth of packages. is there a way to remove the packages i installed (edgy libc6 libs, and others) without removing my entire system? or should i let it remove all teh files and run update manager to upgrade to edgy?
<gardar> What's the current version of NeroLinux?
<juanchito2006> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<LjL> mike01: cool, note however that it means that now your user can do anything to the *entire* hard drive. drives, actually.
<LjL> mike01: your user has basically become very close to root. so, ponder whether you might not just run vmware as root instead
<LjL> mike01:  sudo deluser yourself disk  will restore the previous situation, if you need that
<blackduck3> hi
<bertrand_> Asc ?
<Mosquiton> yo
<Mosquiton> hi
<jcvasquezt> hello everyone
<gabaryah> how do i change desktop res using kde
<mon^rch> I swear to God moving files on my ntfs systems is like a dream come true
<juano__> !hi | jcvasquezt
<ubotu> jcvasquezt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gabaryah> need help please
<LjL> gabaryah: assuming that System Settings / Monitor & Display doesn't work, try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg 
<Hansin321> mon^rch: Are you using the NTFS-3G driver?  Just curious.
<Hansin321> Curious if Feisty will use them be default.
<gabaryah> don't see Monitor & Display
<jcvasquezt> i need help with my wireless connection....anyone please...i have a ipw2200 on a toshiba laptop
<juano__> mon^rch: you can write with ntfs-3g
<Hansin321> NTFS-3G driver that is.
<juano__> !wireless | jcvasquezt
<ubotu> jcvasquezt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mon^rch> its just great
<LjL> gabaryah: that would be weird. what are the icons under "System Administration" in System Settings?
<LjL> "Computer Administration" that is
<Asc__> bertrand_: got disconnected.  Try mounting the partition under Linux; if GRUB is on it, it should be damaged and not mount.  The command 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windows;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows' ought to work.
<jcvasquezt> i tryied that, but i get an error with sh remove-old
<hukerg> vous
<zcat[1] > is there any easy-to-use tool to control how much time my kids can have on the computer? I want to restrict them to an hour a day...
<bertrand_> It doesn't work
<zcat[1] > looking through synaptic I can't find anything though...
<particleman> arrgggh
<Asc__> bertrand_: Okay.  What was the error message?
<particleman> one minute my hard drive in a usb box is working fine
<LjL> !workrave | zcat[1] , perhaps this
<ubotu> zcat[1] , perhaps this: workrave: RSI prevention tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 635 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<particleman> next reboot and suddenly it's saying it's a readonly drive
<brainly-green> how do I have a script that runs every time I receive an email?
<LjL> !timeoutd | zcat[1] , this too, though probably harder to configure
<ubotu> zcat[1] , this too, though probably harder to configure: timeoutd: Flexible user timeout daemon with X11 support. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5-10 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 120 kB
<particleman> it's a vfat partition
<ansari> hi
<particleman> howdy all
<particleman> help?
<juano__> particleman: cat /etc/fstab
<juano__> particleman: /etc/mtab
<particleman> sure
<superdave888> does anyone know how to change apt-get install source to internet instead of cd
<jcvasquezt> ...anyone, please, i've been trying to set up my wireless for a while, but i've been unable to make it work. i try already the documentation in ubuntu, but with the instructions they have there i always get an error when: sudo sh remove-old
<LjL> Ubotu, tell superdave888 about easysource | superdave888, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell superd about repos | superd, see the private message from Ubotu
<zcat[1] > timeoutd looks perfect
<enix> what file whould i edit to keep from mounting my windows partition in linux
<particleman> what am I looking for?
<reklipz> Hello everybody!
<gabaryah> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<siikah> hi :)
<gabaryah> what does this mean
<deep> Hi reklipz (:
<superdave888> sorry for disconnect, I had asked about changing apt-get install source to internet
<deep> And hi, the rest. :)
<reklipz> I recently switched from Windows XP to ubuntu on my laptop
<eternaljoy> deep: hey hey
<LjL> Ubotu, tell superdave888 about repositories | superdave888, see the private message from Ubotu
<juano__> particleman: an entry for your USB device
<superdave888> thx ljL
<reklipz> Everything is running fine, except for one small glitch
<eternaljoy> superdave888: :)
<deep> reklipz, okay? (:
<eternaljoy> will Ubuntu install OK on a notebook?
<reklipz> ya, its on here just fine
<eternaljoy> reklipz: what type?
<reklipz> the only problem is i cant use the brightness / volume keys, it corrupts the display every time
<juano__> particleman: you trying to mount a USB device ?
<mike01> LjL: think ill just run vmware as root
<gabaryah> when i start beryl from konsole i'm getting a message "Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed"
<juano__> gabaryah: sudo beryl-manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.235.212]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.104.93.221]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<reklipz> there anyway to fix this?
<Mosquiton> if i will install ubuntu on my laptop, will the actual OS (XP) be deleted will all the data and files ?
<particleman> juano-yeah
<reklipz> depends on how you install it mosquiton
<particleman> it mounts, either through the gnome automounter or manually
<zcat[1] > gabaryah: what card? I get that error with my TNT2 cards and it means the card is just too old to run beryl
<LjL> Mosquiton: if you don't tell it to delete it, no. the installer gives you a choice
<particleman> and I can read the files just fine
<deep> gabaryah, have you checked the beryls website? (:
<eternaljoy> reklipz: what type?
<reklipz> what type of?
<gabaryah> was working fine
<reklipz> its a gateway 200ARC
<particleman> but now it tells me everything is read only
<eternaljoy> reklipz: you said ubuntu installed on your notebook
<particleman> hmm
<reklipz> with an intel 825/855 chipset
<ublender> has anyone mastered the art of video encoding for the ps3 in ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> reklipz: what type?
<particleman> just ran fsck on it
<NeoClon1> hi evrybody
<reklipz> Its a gateway 200ARC
<particleman> let's see if that helps
<gabaryah> stopped working after sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<reklipz> Intel Centrino 1.4GHz
<eternaljoy> reklipz: you have alZeimers? LOL
<eternaljoy> reklipz: u dual boot from ms windows?
<NeoClon1> i need some help
<reklipz> nope
<LjL> gabaryah: that command modified your xorg.conf. including the parts of it that you (most likely) had manually modified to make Beryl work. you must re-add those.
<reklipz> i was thinking about it though
<particleman> argh
<juano__> particleman: pastebin you /etc/fstab  and your /etc/mtab please
<particleman> no luck
<mon^rch> is there a tutorial on getting a highid from amule?
<particleman> sure
<deep> NeoClon1, just ask. :)
<hdibani> hi everybody, does anybody know of a gnome equivalent to klibido? i would prefer using a GTK tool. thanks
<zcat[1] > gabaryah: oh.. yeah, what ljl said :)
<eternaljoy> can I install Ubuntu on a notebook and have it keep MS windows on it?
<particleman> to the chan?
<siikah> superdave888, depends on which country you're from. it's all in the /etc/apt/
<juano__> no no
<reklipz> eternaljoy, yes
<Mosquiton> LjL: does it means that i'll have 2 os on my lptp and that i will be able to chose wich one to start any time i'll turn on the pc ?
<gabaryah> so i have to reinstall beryl?
<eternaljoy> juano__: why not?
<bertrand__> error message : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error. In some cases useful infos is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<juano__> !paste | particleman
<ubotu> particleman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<particleman> ah ok
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Mosquiton about dualboot | Mosquiton, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Mosquiton: yes
<Mosquiton> thanks
<eternaljoy> reklipz: how can I install ubuntu and for it to keep ms windows and to create a dual boot menu?
<NeoClon1> how can i change the sound codec of asa
<NeoClon1> alsa*
<juano__> eternaljoy: he should use pastebin not flood the channel
<tsmithe> NeoClon1, how do you mean?
<xaos> i'm using dapper, and i broke my software index. when i run apt-get install -f , it tells me i have to remove 821 mb worth of packages. is there a way to remove the packages i installed (edgy libc6 libs, and others) without removing my entire system? or should i let it remove all teh files and run update manager to upgrade to edgy?
<gabaryah> so i have to reinstall beryl?
<particleman> not a prob :)
<eternaljoy> juano__: who?
<hdibani> eternaljoy: sure you can, you need to create another parition for linux though
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eternaljoy about dualboot | eternaljoy, see the private message from Ubotu
<NeoClon1> now it's ALC883 et i would like to force ALC880
<NeoClon1> i mean, the sound works
<juano__> particleman:
<NeoClon1> but partially
<eternaljoy> hdibani: its already got a freee partition! now what?
<zcat[1] > gabaryah: there will be a backup of your working xorg.conf, just copy it back and then manually edit what you ere trying to do with that reconfigure...
<NeoClon1> not all the outputs are working
<eternaljoy> LjL: ty, cheers
<juano__> eternaljoy: <eternaljoy> juano__: why not?
<reklipz> eternaljoy: I'm not 100% sure as to how to do it, but I know that it will use GRUB for the bootloading menu, and I believe there is an option when installing to do that
<LjL> xaos: you have got Edgy's libc6 installed on a Dapper system? you might as well reinstall from scratch, i think.
<NeoClon1> the headphone and speakers doesn't works
<LjL> xaos: or just upgrade to Edgy if you feel like
<xaos> ok
<Mosquiton> mmm i've cheked the links... but i still have many questions
<gyaresu> Anyone know of any movies/clips about "Why you should use Linux"?
<particleman> juano- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4036/
<LjL> Mosquiton: ask
<xaos> i have amd64 so i want wireless function, edgys 64 kernel didnt work with wireless
<hdibani> eternaljoy: ubuntu will automatically discover windows for you and create a boot menu. just make sure you install into the free partition
<devilsadvocate> gyaresu, google for the beryl 3d window layering plugin video on youtube :D
<unop> gyaresu,  are you that much of a skeptic?
<reklipz> Can someone tell me if its possible to get my brightness / volume keys to work on my laptop? RIght now it just corrupts the screen whenever i press one
<Asc__> bertrand_: Yeah, it sounds like the header's broken.  Linux should be able to mount FAT or NTFS without a problem.
<gyaresu> devilsadvocate: No. More like a presentation...
<Dimensions> if booting from usb hdd ... what should be my setting in grub.conf ? for initrd and kernel and is my root going to be hd0,1 or something else ?
<xaos> in order to upgrade i have to uninstall that 800mb packages first...
<LjL> gyaresu, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zcat[1] > Nobody should run Linux. It's a terrible OS!!
<bertrand__> ok, but i must leave now, i'm sorry
<gyaresu> unop: I'm an advanced linux monkey. I'm looking for ways to convert :)
<gluemonkey> zcat shutr it
* ublender slaps zcat[1] 
<xaos> i should be able to copy the list, and reinstall them later right?
<zcat[1] > hehe...
<gyaresu> LjL: :) sure.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell xaos about cloning | xaos, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> xaos: yes
<devilsadvocate> xaos, back up your important data first
<NeoClon1> is it possible in mp?
<bertrand__> thanks a lot foryour help, is it something i must know before leaving ?
<Asc__> bertrand__: Hope you don't loose anything too important.
<particleman> juano-any ideas?
<unop> gyaresu,  then you should know of enough reasons to "not use videos" in your evangelism :)
<juano__> particleman: seems fine, can you rw now ?
<particleman> hmm
<jcvasquezt> hello everyone
<eternaljoy> hdibani: ok
<juano__> particleman: sudo mount /dev/sdb4
<bertrand__> important files are on others ntfs partition, no problem for this. good bye and thank you
<gyaresu> unop: I'm the only Linux guy for 100Km. I can't do all the talking :)
<robouk> need help before i reinstall windows! im fairly new to linux. its yet another resolution problem, running ati radeon 9800. my xorg.conf shows the 9800 with all the nice resolutions but im stuck in 640x480, thanks for your help!
<juano__> particleman: try sudo umount /dev/sdb4 and then sudo mount /dev/sdb4
<reklipz> anyone?
<Asc__> bertrand__: Not really.  I don't know of any free software that can fix it.  At least partial recovery of files should be possible, but that might require buying software for it.
<zcat[1] > beryl's finally getting to the point where I can do useful stuff (videos and games) without it messing up all the time. Still a few bugs though...
<gaminggeek> Hello
<LjL> robouk: perhaps xorg.conf lists refresh rates that are not adequate for higher resolutions? try a  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and see if you can set them to something better (ideally, look them up on your monitor's manual)
<__mikem> LjL, you know that guy seveas got 2 days ago for bann evasion?
<particleman> and...bugger all
<particleman> nope
<LjL> Ubotu, tell robouk about fixres | robouk, see the private message from Ubotu
<unop> gyaresu,  what i meant was - it's easy to dress up (dress down) videos and presentations to make a point, they dont necessarily reflect the truth
<thug> is there anyway to install noia icons for gnome ? if yes .. then how ?
<hdibani> hi everybody, does anybody know of a gnome equivalent to klibido? i would prefer using a GTK tool. thanks
<reklipz> Ubotu, tell reklipz about stuff
<unop> hdibani,  what does klibido do?
<juano__> particleman: mm, does the icon appear on desktop ?
<VSpike> Apologies, because this is a bit OT but I'm sure someone can help. I have two drives, in Grub terms hd0 and hd1.  Kubuntu is installed on hd0.  If I want to install Windows in hd1, can I swap the boot order in the BIOS and then install XP on it, to avoid it stomping my MBR?  And then swap back in BIOS afterwards and let Grub boot it?
<jcvasquezt> i have a dual system with winxp and ubuntu, i'm trying to move to ubuntu but not everything is working properly, i got the LAN to work, but the wireless...i've been trying it for a long time and i just couldnt. i have a toshiba laptop and a ipw2200 with a router using wpa2 security....anyone???
<hdibani> unop: klibido is a binary news downloader
<robouk> LjL: thanks! will do some reading on it, ill hang around incase i have trouble though
<gyaresu> unop: Yes but it's all about the marketing. Lots of average people can't get their info through reading.
<thug>  Drag and drop this theme into the theme manager to install   = the format its invalid
<reklipz> I have an ipw2100, and it worked flawlessly
<particleman> crap
<thug> does anyone know how to install them ?
<particleman> same problem
<gyaresu> unop: anyway... I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss ;)
<ardchoille42> thug, What kind of theme?
<gluemonkey> who is using xchat????????
<toM|vendettA> hi how can i open a .7z file???????????/
<particleman> now it's saying that the owner of the drive is root
<thug> ardchoille42 icons ...http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/497
<devilsadvocate> gluemonkey, me
<LjL> Ubotu, tell toM|vendettA about 7z | toM|vendettA, see the private message from Ubotu
<particleman> regardless of the fact that I'm logged in as my regular username
<NET||abuse> aoupi, hey man, so i went and purged potfix, allowing it to remove courier-imap and courier-pop along iwth courier-imap-ssl and courier-pop-ssl,,
<LjL> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<unop> hdibani,  do you mean news off of NNTP servers?
* particleman prepares to headdesk
<gluemonkey> how do i get to see whos in the room?
<verma> what is the package name to install tcl?
<jcvasquezt> please...anyone?
<NET||abuse> aoupi, but now when i restart postfix i get shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<LjL> gluemonkey: /names #ubuntu
<gluemonkey> cool
<eternaljoy> hdibani: do I need a separate hard drive to install Ubuntu?
<unop> verma,  probably tcl8.0 -- you can search through available packages using aptitude search tcl
<hdibani> unop: yes exactly
<thug> ardchoille42 is says Drag and drop this theme into the theme manager to install  but doesnt work .. i get the format its invalid
<zcat[1] > gluemonkey: click where it says "nnn users" and a list pops up.
<gluemonkey> where??
<LjL> !tcl8.4 | verma
<ubotu> verma: tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.12-1.1 (edgy), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3148 kB
<ardchoille42> thug, That is an icon theme. Unpack it to ~/.icons for your user only, or unpack it to /usr/share/icons if you want all users on that box to use it.
<juano__> particleman: sudo umount /dev/sdb4  then sudo mkdir /media/sdb4  then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4
<unop> hdibani, well, whats wrong with something like evolution or thunderbird (if you want something new , experiment with - aptitude search news)
<LjL> gluemonkey: anywhere. best in the status window if you have one.
<thug> ardchoille42 ok thanks
<verma> thanks LjL unop
<quaal> is there a way for me to check that this is what ubuntu 6.10 is using for its nvidia support http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9746.html
<ardchoille42> thug, Yeah, the theme manager installer *tries* to install when you D&D, but the theme installer sucks out loud. It's better to unpack themes manually.
<particleman> nope
<particleman> still listed as owned by root
<jcvasquezt> ?????i have problems with my wireless card...can anyone give some advice?
<hdibani> eternaljoy: no you dont, you need different partitions that's all (c: d: in the windows word). you can now even run ubuntu inside the windows partition and start the installation from windows
<thug> ardchoille42 but the ~/.icons its empty .. its that how it should be ?
<ardchoille42> thug, It
<particleman> juano-thanks for the help
<ardchoille42> thug, Itll be empty until you put icons i there, yes that is normal
<particleman> but my frustration level is starting to build :-p
<LjL> quaal: lshw -class display
<thug> ardchoille42 works ... thanks
<juano__> particleman: lol sec
<particleman> should I try rebooting again?
<juano__> particleman: nah, one sec
<particleman> alrighty
<LjL> quaal: if you see you're using the "nvidia" driver, "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx" will tell you the version
<eternaljoy> hdibani: how can I now run ubuntu inside the windows partition and start the installation from windows?
<particleman> I've already tried powering down the hd and the comp
<ardchoille42> thug, The system gets icons from /usr/share/icons. The user accounts can override the system icons if the user has icon themes in ~/.icons.  the same goes for /usr/share/themes and ~/.themes.
<Mosquiton> LjL: if i give ubuntu  "10 GB" of my D: partition, will the others "windows" files be recognized when xp is running ?
<hdibani> unop: i use pan when i want to read news, klibido automatically decodes binary attachement to a specified folder.
<fnord123> anyone know of any network games like maelstrom for linux? I want to play subspace/continuum... :-/
<particleman> and seriously...one minute it was working fine
<particleman> then next reboot it wasn't
* particleman wonders if it was a buggy update
<Music_Shuffle> fnord123, zomg! I want to too!
<thug> ardchoille42 ok thanks a lot .
<LjL> Mosquiton, you can't give Ubuntu *part* of a partition. it needs a partition *for itself*. however, if you don't have a spare partition, the installer is able to shrink Windows partitions to make some space
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<eternaljoy> hdibani: how can I now run ubuntu inside the windows partition and start the installation from windows?
<fnord123> i installed maelstrom and it gave me a hankering for ye olde subspace
<juano__> particleman: whats the gid set too ?
<unop> hdibani,  i'm quite sure tbird has something to download binaries (an extension if not built-in)
<juano__> particleman: in the mtab
<LjL> Mosquiton: obviously, resizing partitions is a sensitive operation. you should not do it if, for instance, the power may go out during the process. you should have a backup of important files.
<ardchoille42> thug, yw
<quaal> LjL, http://pastebin.ca/339273
<quaal> i dont see where it says what i'm using ?
<timewriter> hello
<hdibani> eternaljoy: there is a new ubuntu installer that comes as exefile to be run from windows, i will find you a link
<doofy2> is it possible or is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaces?
<timewriter> anyone in here can help me with a bios related issue ?
<particleman> juano-don't see one for that drive
<MrKeuner> hi, i am having problem to get sound from an external device that I have connected to the mic port of a r52 thinkpad. When I plug a mic in that port the inbuilt mic stops inputting and new external mic starts working and skype works with both without any problems. What must I do?
<jcvasquezt> juano, i tryed the howto's in ubuntu documentation, but there is always an error when: sudo sh remove-old, and it wont let me finish all the steps...any help?
<Mosquiton> i see..  i think i'll wait for a new pc.  and then use this one for some experiments
<hdibani> unop:  the problem is that tbird does not read nzb files (xml files that contain the list of files to be downloaded)
<Mosquiton> thank you LjL
<juano__> particleman: /dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4 vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0   ----->put in fstab
<LjL> quaal: ah, indeed, it doesn't say. it does for me. try  grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<particleman> LJL-be wary though...I haven't had much luck getting vfat disks formatted under linux to read back in windows
<juano__> particleman: then sudo mount -a
<LjL> particleman: hm? i never talked about formatting FAT disks...
<eternaljoy> hdibani: thanks
<particleman> sorry
<gluemonkey> still cant find users list perhaps ill read some instruction or something hideous like that!!
<particleman> just trying to provide marginally relevant information :-p
<quaal> LjL, lsmod | grep nv gives this nvidia_agp              9628  1
<quaal> agpgart                34888  1 nvidia_agp
<particleman> and...same problems
<robouk> how to restart X from terminal? i assume startx starts it again?
<juanchito2006> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<robouk> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> quaal, not sure about that, i think that's a module from the binary driver, but i can't say for sure
<hdibani> eternaljoy: here is the link, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype  this is still new, so make sure you read more before trying it, altough i have tested it and it works great, you install ubuntu inside windows, if you wanna remove it, you go to the add/delete windows on yor windows and remove ubuntu
<quaal> LjL,  Driver          "nv"
<quaal> i get from grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> quaal: then you're using the open-source driver
<juano__> particleman: cat /etc/passwd | grep yourusername
<quaal> ok
<juano__> particleman: what ID num ?
<eternaljoy> hdibani: prob better to install it using Ubuntu CD and placing it on hdb1
<particleman> 1000:1000
<quaal> LjL,  should i try the nvidia one ?
<gluemonkey> Anyone tried feisty???
<iulian_> I get this error when trying to start dhcp on ubuntu 6.10: dhcpd failed to start - check syslog for diagnostic
<quaal> i can only get 1024x768 currently
<juano__> particleman: should be fine then
<iulian_> anyone know why?
<jcvasquezt> ....come one please, i'm new to ubuntu, and not having the wireless working is very annoying...i've tryed a lot of things and still, cant get it to work...
<LjL> quaal: if you need 3D performance, yeah... no, for the resolution, that shouldn't be the problem. try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  instead
<quaal> jcvasquezt,  can you get it to work in windows ?
<thug> after i load new icons ... the mixer volume failed to start any idea ?
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: relax, chill!
<hdibani> eternaljoy: i agree
<quaal> LjL, ok
<Hansin321> join #ubuntu-dev
<hdibani> gluemonkey: i am on it for a month now
<eternaljoy> hdibani: it seems easy anyway doing it from CD!  simply tell it to use 2nd partition
<Sunshinexp> hello
<hdibani> yes, very easy indeed :)
<quaal> LjL, i've been reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217 and [trying]  to follow it
<starfighter> salut
<fngdhmjf> hi, im trying to install ubuntu 6.10, but when i select "start or install ubuntu blahblah", some orange bar moves around, then it like loads, then white _ appears, then monitor blinks twice, and now monitor is black and computer has crashed (num neiter capslock is working). Can anybody help my about this? currently i used some old ubuntu live cd 4.x, this one booted w/o problems.
<_`XeOn_> hi i wanna run an irc server on my local machine what to do?
<gluemonkey> hdibani did your update and add/remove break?
<quaal> LjL,  but then some people told me to use the sudo command you just mentioned
<jcvasquezt> quaal, yes, it works on windows
<eternaljoy> hdibani: do I need 3 parts!  one where Ms windows is, c:, and d: for Ubuntu and e: for swap?
<particleman> juano-and yet it isn't
<hdibani> gluemonkey: i have updated to it from mint linux (ubuntu derivative)
<hdibani> gluemonkey: i did not have any problems
<particleman> and here's the wierd part
<particleman> the drive itself is owned by root
<particleman> but all the directories are owned by the user name
<BlueLaguna> is there any easy way to combine two video files?
<sixtynine> ALGUIEN ABLA ESPAOL
<Music_Shuffle> !es | sixtynine
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sixtynine about es | sixtynine, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> sixtynine: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<particleman> except that even though I'm logged in as the username
<virtu> hi.. i am getting some error when I type sudo nano test nano wont open, the same with sudo apt-get install
<particleman> I can't change any permissions
<gluemonkey> hdibani hey i want to try mint it looks good
<juano__> particleman: ls -a /media/sdb4
<LjL> quaal, that basically explains the same things, except... in a bit of a confused manner perhaps :-) try that command, for starters, then restart X, and if it still doesn't work, try it without the "-phigh"
<rly> hey
<hdibani> eternaljoy: yes you need a small partition that is the same size as the ram you have on your machine for swap
<particleman> just 3 dashes
<hdibani> eternaljoy: you can create it from the installer
<LjL> quaal: that'll let you select refresh rate. choose the "medium" option, and make an educated guess
<rly> sometimes when I open an aplication it's all black
<jcvasquezt> eternaljoy: i want a chill but is frustrating
<juano__> particleman: sudo ls -a /media/sdb4
<quaal> LjL,  ok
<quaal> i have the specs of my lcd monitor
<particleman> 3 dashes again
<quaal> the horizontal sync and vertical refresh
<hdibani> gluemonkey: if you are lazy like me yes :)
<quaal> which i edited xorg.conf with
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: even the experts have challenges
<particleman> .  .. to be precise
<particleman> ok, 3 periods
<LjL> quaal: then choose the "advanced" option, not the "medium", and put them straight in
<quaal> ok
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: its not what happens that counts, its how you deal with it that matters :)
<LjL> quaal: well, does xorg.conf also list the target resolution that you want?
<juano__> particleman: sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /media/sdb4
<juano__> particleman: what does that say ?
<LjL> quaal: (at the bit depth that you want)
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: a mans character is revealed in how he handles himself when challenges arise
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: and atm, you arent handling that well at all
<particleman> no error messages
<gluemonkey> hdibani I read somewhere that feist will have all the propritry drivers and codec as default when its ready in april
<LjL> gluemonkey: it will probably just give an easier way to install them.
<juano__> particleman: sudo ls -a /media/sdb4
<eternaljoy> hdibani: but does the installer create the swap file using the d: partition? so no need for an e:?
<jcvasquezt> eternaljoy: thats true....but, i've been working on it for a long time...
<enix> for some reason only my linux partition
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: welcome to Linux :)
<quaal> LjL,  didnt seem to ask for H/V settings
<virtu> whats wrong with this -> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/1514
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: but you are growing and learning
<gluemonkey> LjL yea automatix and easyubuntu dont really seem to all the codec installed
<LjL> quaal: no, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" won't, but "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will
<particleman> a whole bunch of files :)
<hdibani> eternaljoy: it will try to put the swap first, so hdb2 will be swap, then hdb3 will be your /
<LjL> !automatix | gluemonkey
<ubotu> gluemonkey: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jcvasquezt> eternaljoy: thanks......
<juano__> particleman: well there you are
<Kud|> What's the command to get a specific version of a file with apt-get?
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: :)
<juano__> particleman: thats your usb disk
<LjL> Kud|: apt-get install package=version i think
<jrib> Kud|: apt-get install package=VERSION
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: i can empathise with u! I been there, done that ;)
<enix> wont mount cdrom either
<particleman> ack
<particleman> right
<I-kido> virtu after install u need to type the package name
<particleman> ok, I'm sorry
<particleman> I don't know that I was explaining myself clearly
<particleman> I've been able to do that
<Kud|> LjL , jrib: Thank you
<particleman> but I can't change, delete, or edit any of the files on the disk
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: in 1 year when you are very experinced, you will look back on this day and smile :)
<virtu> I-kido, the same error I got with I put a package name
<quaal> LjL,  ok without the -phigh it asks for the PCI card bus properties
<particleman> that's what's frustrating
<gluemonkey> LjL yea I use automatix but i find i still have to hunt foe extra stuff now and again in order to play new files i acquire over the net
<quaal> LjL,  it is PCI:2:0:0 by default
<jcvasquezt> eternaljoy: i just need to figure out whats wrong....
<juano__> particleman: sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb4
<LjL> quaal: oh, nevermind all that, just press Enter on the defaults
<quaal> LjL, will it go to the right one ?
<rly> hey sometimes when I open an aplication it's all black... can anyone help with that?
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: u installed Ubuntu did you today?
<renfield> eternaljoy: stop with the evangelizing and cuddling already
<virtu> I-kido, brb... will log out to see it still hapens
<Maicol> Hi, Ubuntu 6.10 it's compatible with motherboard asus p5b?
<LjL> quaal: it will just leave the selections that were there previously
<juano__> particleman: how about now ?
<I-kido> ok virtu
<eternaljoy> renfield: are yu an op here?
<quaal> LjL, thanks
<juano__> particleman: also sudo chmod +w /media/sdb4
<renfield> eternaljoy: no. it just makes me squirm seeing this gay handholding dog training stuff with so much extraneous
<jcvasquezt> eternaljoy: i did, but not today, a couple weeks ago
<momo> for F*&^ sake.. i am at my limit. who want to remote to my laptop and fix my issue for me!!
<LjL> !language | renfield
<ubotu> renfield: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<particleman> no
<quaal> LjL,  hmmm it says keyboard variant and it is blank. leave it blank i presume?
<LjL> quaal: yes
<jcvasquezt> eternaljoy: i already got almost everything working...but the wireless is kicking my ..
<eternaljoy> renfield: what on earth makes you think I give a damn about your opinioons?  Now go take your medication for depression and go to sleep for 1 hour! you will feel better then :)
<juano__> particleman: is filesystem fat32 u sure ?
<momo> i need to get the TV out function working on my laptop but i cant do it for the life of me.!
<particleman> hmm
<particleman> ok
<LjL> eternaljoy, renfield: would you take to care non-support related matters somewhere else, please?
<eternaljoy> jcvasquezt: ok
<LjL> care to take
<eternaljoy> LjL: yes, understood
<momo> experience with this?
<momo> anybody?
<renfield> eternaljoy: pls dont write gaynerd messages to me secretly. i dont like it. do it on this channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.177.225.127]  by tonyy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyy]  by tonyy
<particleman> hmm
<particleman> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b renfi!*@*]  by LjL
<particleman> so now it looks like I can write to the drive
<particleman> which is good
* mode/#ubuntu [-b renfi!*@*]  by LjL
<thescoobster> i need help installing my printer
<juano__> particleman: do u have 2 usb disks connected now ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<particleman> I do
<juano__> particleman: ok
<particleman> I just can't change permissions in gnome
<juano__> particleman: so you can write to the file
<jcvasquezt> by everyone, thanks for the help
<juano__> particleman: disk i mean
<particleman> I...think so
<Triumph|TK> does anybody know how to add a user to a group in ubuntu server please will be GREATLY appreciated
<juano__> particleman: sudo mkdir /media/sdb4/mytest
<Kud|> How do you determine what versions of a package are available from a repository with apt-get?
<LjL> Triumph|TK: sudo adduser <user> <group>
<juano__> particleman: if you can do that then you can write
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: sudo adduser username groupname
<Triumph|TK> TY SOO MUCH
<LjL> Kud|: apt-cache policy <package>
<virtu> I-kido, every command that I do with sudo nothing happens
<momo> please somebody give a solid suggestion for enabling my tv out laptop function key!
<LjL> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<virtu> I-kido, sudo nano /etc/apache/httpd.conf and nano didnt open
<thescoobster> i bought a samsung ml-2510 and it shows in my printers but when i print
<thescoobster> nothing
<momo> ubotu: i love you
<virtu> I-kido, sudo gedit (gedit didint open)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<I-kido> virtu did u try gedit
<I-kido> maybe ur missing packages
<virtu> I-kido, every comand
<virtu> I-kido, everything was working
<particleman> hmm
<robouk> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<quaal> damn you guys are awesome
<quaal> thanks LjL
<eternaljoy> quaal: they are the best!
<eternaljoy> :)
<I-kido> virtu can u tru gksudo?
<I-kido> try*
<thompa> anyone know how to simply record my audio?
<thescoobster> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Triumph|TK> tonyy do you by any chance know how to add a home directory to a group
<robouk> !mp3
<Ricket> How do I restart the samba server without rebooting?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: Could you clarify?
<virtu> I-kido, virtu is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<thompa> audacity says unable to record i/o error
<particleman> and...crap
<Triumph|TK> im trying to make a group with access to 1 ftp directory
<particleman> back to the same problem
<particleman> it's like I can only write to the drive for so long before it turns into a read only drive
<Ricket> How do I restart the samba service without rebooting?
<particleman> hmm
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: So what you want is to make a directory writable and readable and such by all members of a particular group, no?
<Triumph|TK> yes tonyy
<thompa> thanks
<particleman> wonder if the drive just overheated, and needs some time to cool down a bit
<particleman> or if the usb box is bad
<ferret_0567> Where is MadWifi in Ubuntu 6.10? Inside the "linux-restricted-modules" package?
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: sudo chown groupname:groupname /path/to/dir && sudo chmod g+rwx /path/to/dir
<Triumph|TK> woah
<ferret_0567> This is a repo to get the latest beta of Gaim
<ferret_0567> : http://repository.debuntu.org/
<enix> anybody else had problems with mounting scd0
<ferret_0567> If you want to try it
<robouk> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<oddmanout> hi all
<oddmanout> how do I adjut/turn off the touchpad controls in ubuntu for a latptop?
<Triumph|TK> tonyy groupname:groupname ?
<oljanx> anyone else have trouble receiving a channel list in XChat?
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: Yeah, b/c the group is also a user generally
<flubs> unop: are you still available to answer questions about cpan?
<ferret_0567> I'm going to try that repo
<Triumph|TK> i made the group using addgroup and when i typed that command it says unknown user
<ferret_0567> Especially since this particular beta has some Google Talk features in it
<ferret_0567> Hopefully, file transfer for Google Talk
<thescoobster> there is no way whatsoever to get a printer that ubuntu does not to support to work?
<LjL> oljanx: that's quite normal in every client. the list is too long and will flood you out of the network. try with wildcards - if you want a list of ubuntu channels, type /list *ubuntu*
<thescoobster> none?
<thescoobster> nothing?
<particleman> argh
<oljanx> LjL:  thanks, I'll give it a go
<particleman> so any ideas?
<particleman> I switched usb boxes
<particleman> same effect
<particleman> I'm thinking I may have to back everything up and reformat the drive
<particleman> which will just be very annoying
<thompa> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<particleman> brb
<flubs> Has anyone experience trouble installing XML::Parser from CPAN?
<thug> is anyone here using listen for ipods ?
<LjL> flubs: why don't you just install the package instead?
<LjL> flubs: i mean the ubuntu package
<flubs> LjL: ???
<cchance> Does any one know of a GUI Dj Setup similar to SAM in windows? It needs to be able to encode, do statistics, and perform audio stuff.
<flubs> LjL: can I get it through synaptic?
<LjL> !info libxml-parser-perl | flubs
<ubotu> flubs: libxml-parser-perl: Perl module for parsing XML files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-4 (edgy), package size 285 kB, installed size 708 kB
<LjL> so yes
<Triumph|TK> tonyy its not recognizing my group it keeps saying invalid user
<flubs> Thanks all, I'll give libxml-parser-perl a try
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: Did you create it?  Perhaps if it's only a group and not a user you'll need to set the user otherwise...
<tonyy> Triumph|TK: Maybe ftp:groupname or sth
<superdave888> hello anyone, when connecting via XDMCP to my ubuntu server, I see only a fuzzy grey screen in Cygwin
<superdave888> any advice
<Joe_CoT> hey, is there a way to figure out what driver i need for my touchpad? the Xorg.0.log says it's not synaptics
<mister_roboto> tonyy: what's he trying to do, change the group of some file(s)?   is he using chgrp?
* thescoobster cries
<tonyy> mister_roboto: a directory
<mister_roboto> chgrp <groupname> <dir|file>
<Imsdle> Can anyone help me? I just upgraded to a new version of Ubuntu and I am getting a /dev/hda1 does not exist dropping to a shell! busy box v 1.01
<Imsdle> error
<Imsdle> ?
<thescoobster> so either i have to install xp as a dual boot or drop linux all together?
<robouk> any obvious reasons why im not getting sound from my alsa mixer? audio files say 'cannot connect to sound server' - cheers for help, appreiciated again :-)
<LjL> Imsdle: is /dev/hda1 the right partition, to your knowledge?
<glue_> Anyone!! what is the command to start jacksound????????????
<thescoobster> no1 is here
<Imsdle> yes .. to my knowledge
<Imsdle> hda is the boot
<shafire> hello
<Imsdle> hda1 is ubuntu
<shafire> someone uses feisty as server?
<Flannel> shafire: #ubuntu+1 for feisty, thanks
<Shadow_x> hello everyone
<shafire> Flannel, okay
<Enselic``> Can X produce HDMI output?
<sovieticool> hi all
<sovieticool> i have a problem :(
<mister_roboto> does anyone know the current state of 64-bit ubuntu? i was googling around and there was no java or flash and many problems i was reading about, but it was all old stuff. i'm hoping things have changed a lot in the meantime
<glue_> hi all does anyone know the command to start jack server???
<Shadow_x> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<Pelo> sovieticool,  how very nice for you
<sovieticool> my mplayer give me a error when i try to open a movie
<Enselic``> sovieticool: try to start from command line with the -xv flag
<thescoobster> well then how do i install the cups server?
<thescoobster> in kde?
<sovieticool> it's say error selected video_out(-vo) device
<robouk> !sound server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> sovieticool,  I have the same problem, I am not bothered with it , I use totem or vlc instead
<Enselic``> sovieticool: with -vo sv     i mean
<Enselic``> sovieticool: -vo xv
<Pelo> thescoobster,  use kde's pakcage manager, I forget it's name
<thescoobster> i looked in it
<sovieticool> i have ubuntu special edition 6.10
<thescoobster> but i didn't see it
<Flannel> mister_roboto: java is now available (since it's now open source). but still no flash (because adobe hasn't made a 64bit flash binary)
<sovieticool> maybe that be the prob ?
<quaal> hmm
<Pelo> sovieticool,  I had the same problem in  6.06,  I think something else is interfering, it just stoped working for me one day
<quaal> why is the mousewheel making the track go forward and reverse now in xmms
<quaal> instead of adjust volume like its supposed to
<Flannel> sovieticool: what on earth is the "Special Edition"?
<sovieticool> :)
<aoirthoir> i want special edition
<mister_roboto> Flannel: any other things that are a real pain that you know of? driver issues with anything? software not ported? that sort of thing? are the repositories reasonably complete for 64 bit programs?
<Pelo> Flannel,  it's a special one you only play 100$ for
<sovieticool> is the next version of Christmas edition
<thescoobster> i really really like ubuntu but to spend weeks and weeks on one thing is such a nightmare
<Khaled> I'm having a little bit of trouble installing the latest inkscape from source.
<ublender> special edition: LTS edition?
<sovieticool> :)), Pelo
<thescoobster> seriously
<thescoobster> it makes me want to commit suicide
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: i didnt have to spend weeks on it and I am using it in a business environment
<Khaled> whenever I try and compile using the make command I get this back:make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: have you gone through the entire faq at ubuntuguide.org?
<Flannel> sovieticool: you mean "Ultimate Edition"?  We don't support that (it uses Automatix).  And, you got ripped off, because everything available in that edition is available in every other ubuntu edition.
<thescoobster> but just little things like getting my printer ot work
<Pelo> thescoobster,  that' s just the learning curve,  you'll get the hang of it eventualy
<Khaled> any ideas?
<fransth> hi all
<thescoobster> i really need this printer
<thescoobster> the rest i got
<thescoobster> i mean i know it good
<fransth> anyone can help vga problem in my notebook
<thescoobster> i've done everything with it
<thescoobster> but the printer
<Pelo> Khaled,  have you done ./configure first ?
<mister_roboto> thescoobster: suicide? isn't going back to windows a little better than that?  :)
<fransth> i use knoppix the VGA run well, but ubuntu
<thescoobster> i have 2 printers and neither are working
<thescoobster> there has to be something
<sovieticool> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Ultimate-Edition-45644.shtml
<thescoobster> u can't tell me u install ubuntu
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: if you cant get the printer you can always post online or call canonical for support...
<thescoobster> u buy a new printer
<Khaled> Pelo, yeah
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: its working with all my printers except the label printer from UPS...
<Khaled> but I've not done this from root, does that matter?
<mister_roboto> thescoobster: what printers?
<Pelo> Khaled, make doesn,T need root
<sovieticool> yeah, Flannel that's is
<Khaled> It shouldn't but I've never been able to make make actually work
<thescoobster> samsung ml-2510
<thescoobster> and lexmark x75
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: in fact it recognized a printer that doze woudnt see
<sovieticool> so that is not goof ?
<sovieticool> good ?
<thescoobster> it shows but when i print
<Pelo> Khaled,  does the folder contain a  install.py  file or something ?
<Khaled> I've checked that it's installed properly and it has
<thescoobster> nothing
<thescoobster> actually
<thescoobster> in 6.06
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: well lexmark deliberately tries to keep people from working with their printers
<thescoobster> the light blinked
<thescoobster> and the 2550 driver
<thescoobster> it hummed
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: they even sued a company that made replacement ink cartidges
<thescoobster> made me excited
<gluemonkey> hi room
<thescoobster> which made me madder
<Flannel> mister_roboto: Um.  I believe binary drivers are available.  I'm not certain though.  But, all OSS is available in 64bit, because... that's the nature of OSS.
<aoirthoir> hi glue
<thescoobster> that's why i bought the samsung
<thescoobster> actually
<thescoobster> i thought i bought the 2150
<Khaled> pelo it's got an instal-sh file but not an install.py
<thescoobster> which ubuntu supports
<thescoobster> got me numbers switched
<thescoobster> and i got it online so it's not like i can return it
<SYS0110> hi all
<Khaled> it's got a couple of makefiles: makefile.am, .in .mingw
<mister_roboto> Flannel: it's the nature of OSS that stuff CAN be recompiled, just wondering if it HAS been   :)
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: you can return it even if you got it online
<Pelo> Khaled,  the proceedure is a bit different then,  read the install file and the readme files
<thescoobster> is that worth it though?
<Pelo> and Khaled   this might be usefull to you in the future  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: in any case you can try the closest drivers..and you can also email or call samsung and tell them you want gnu/linux drivers for it..that will pressure them
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<lufis> Hey guys. Tried to install feisty via dist-upgrade but got a fatal error when installing the packages. How do I restart the process?
<thescoobster> i mean i will have to pay shipping trade for anther model
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: in the future definitely make sure its the same printer as you wanted
<thescoobster> so then i thought well hmm
<thescoobster> what if i hook it to the laptop
<thescoobster> and use a cups server
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: that depends...did you order the incorrect model or did they send you the incorrect model?
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<thescoobster> it was my bad
<thescoobster> i was so excited about the price
<Shadow_x> can anyone help me with my e1705
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: doesnt matter if you use cups..it still has to have the correct print driver
<thescoobster> i didn't look real hard
<thescoobster> i saw the numbers 2150
<Pelo> SYS0110,  look it up in the forum
<thescoobster> and in my mind i saw 2510
<thescoobster> but it says linux support
<thescoobster> so i can't see why it's a prob
<sovieticool> Flannel, what is that sovieticool: you mean "Ultimate Edition"?  We don't support that (it uses Automatix).  And, you got ripped off
<thescoobster> i'm thinking maybe i have to fiddle and tweak
<Pelo> thescoobster,  check the maker's site then
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: what says linux support? the website?
<sovieticool> i am ripped ?
<thescoobster> i have the drivers on the cd
<sovieticool> my password are stolen or what ?
<thescoobster> but the unified linux driver install gui
<thescoobster> won't run
<thescoobster> so i dl it
<thescoobster> and that runs
<aoirthoir> sovieticool: he means there is no "ultimate" edition of ubuntu
<thescoobster> but it sticks at 95%
<thescoobster> if i'm lucky
<thescoobster> 97%
<robouk> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aoirthoir> sovieticool: that is part of the promise of ubuntu.....
<Flannel> sovieticool: What about it?  It uses Automatix.  We don't support Automatix (as it's the best way to break a perfectly good installation).
<Shadow_x> hmmm
<khaije1> is there anyway to tell if my X server and kdm are working properly via remote ssh?
<sovieticool> hmm that's why i have a lot of error
<fnord123> !mesa
<sovieticool> :((
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadow_x> can anyone help with a broadcom wireless card and nidwrapper?
<thescoobster> sometimes the helps aren't very helpful
<sovieticool> i need a good version where to download it ?
<Pelo> sovieticool,   that ultimate edition is just a special make with certain packages that install automaticaly,  nothing you can't get free from the net or from the regular channels,  you only got taken if you paid for it
<thescoobster> one prob i had was after i installed xubuntu
<aoirthoir> sovieticool: the difference between ultimate editions..home editions and so on..is not new features or better..it is deliberately crippled features..ubuntu wont do that
<fnord123> when i run glxgears, it flickers hella bad
<SYS0110> what forum
<SYS0110> cant u tell me?
<thescoobster> my screen res was 600x680@60
<fnord123> however, compiz works a treat
<thescoobster> and nothing else
<thescoobster> nowhere did anyone say
<Pelo> SYS0110,   the forum for ubuntu
<thescoobster> go to system setup
<thescoobster> and select ur monitor model
<glimmung> can anyone tell me what do I do with an "apt source"?
<thescoobster> simple as that
<thescoobster> they all said yadda yadda xorg.config
<Pelo> thescoobster,    enter key is not punctuation,  stop the vertical spaming please
<Flannel> sovieticool: you're best off getting Regular Ubuntu (The "Ultimate Edition" thing is not an official project, and probably violates IP using the Ubuntu name, but anyway) and installing everything you want
<thescoobster> ?
<fnord123> its worth knowing your way around xorg.conf in case a driver prevents X from loading.
<SYS0110> thesccobster
<SYS0110> do u use live cd?
<jrib> glimmung: what do you mean exactly by that?
<thescoobster> for my printer?
<flubs> does anyone have experience installing Avant window manager?
<Shadow__x> hello everyone
<SYS0110> u said ur resolution was 800*600
<thescoobster> am i typing to fast?
<Pelo> flubs,  there is an ubuntu package for it
<sovieticool_> yeah this is good he have a lot of stuff
<thescoobster> it wasn't at first then when i rebooted
<thescoobster> it was
<sovieticool_> i will get a new version !!!
<aoirthoir> here is the website for that stuff: http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<superdave888> hello, when installing nx client on 6.10, it says missing glibc libaries... how can I find these libraries?
<flubs> pelo: I checked synaptic for it...what's it called?
<Shadow__x> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper and a broadcom card
<thescoobster> and i couldn't change it so then i went and just configed my monitor and changed it from generic to ibm g70
<thescoobster> and rebooted and my res was just fine
<glimmung> jrib: I dont know what the instructions on this page are telling me to do with the "apt source" http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<SYS0110> ok
<Pelo> flubs,  sorry I meant a deb pakcage,  not in synaptic,  let me lookup the link for you
<Pelo> flubs,  it's not great
<jrib> glimmung: it's a line for /etc/apt/sources.list
<aoirthoir> all it is is ubuntu with additional preinstalled software....which you can get for free from the repositories
<jrib> !repos | glimmung
<ubotu> glimmung: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tenco> hi
<thescoobster> u know i installed ubuntu so many times i think the needle in my cdrom messed the cd up so i found a 6.06 alternative version
<tenco> how's the developer channel named?
<flubs> pelo: haha, it's not so good?
<thescoobster> and then upgraded to 6.10 it took 4 hours
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: first go with 6.10
<aoirthoir> thats one
<jrib> tenco: #ubuntu-devel
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<aoirthoir> two read ubuntuguide.org
<tenco> jrib: thanks.
<aoirthoir> finally call canonical..they have great support and you can get cheap per incident support by phone
<superdave888> does anyone know how to get glibc libraries?
<Pelo> flubs,  it needs work,  there realy isn'T a good reason for the "active window" 's icon to disapear from the bar as far as I am conserned
<Pelo> flubs,  http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/01/avant-window-navigator-for-ubuntu-edgy/
<thescoobster> or i could call samsung and get it for free
<Shadow__x> ndiswrapper anyone?
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: you could try samsung...if the printer claims linux compatible then it is
<thug> ls Lokkit a good firewall ?
<sovieticool_> someone kill that sovieticool guy without _
<thescoobster> the directions came in only french
<FantasticFoo> anyone here have the GNANT icon theme? i can't find it for download anywhere. if someone has it can they send it to me?
<aoirthoir> thescoobster: if i only got directions in french i would call the website i bought it from
<thescoobster> well the setup directions but there where pics
<flubs> pelo: Do you have another recommendation for an object-dock?
<thescoobster> the rest is english but i just saw something looks like 2570 is the same
<sovieticool_> clear
<Pelo> flubs, avant isn'T an object dock,  it's an active windows display, like you get in the bottom panel in ubuntu,  it's not a launcher,  if you want one fo those try in gdesklets or in adesklets
<reklipz> Hey everyone, I need to find a way to transfer 4GB of music from my windows desktop to my ubuntu install on my laptop. Ive got a crossover cable running between the two, what do i do now?
<thug> what would you guys suggest me  to use for a gui firewall ?
<flubs> pelo: Bleh, the active window display is what I meant
<Pelo> flubs,  that's pretty much it
<ufa> rekpliz>> share the folder in windows
<reklipz> ufa: k, done
<xtknight> why is X corrupting its gamma tables after the screensaver exits?  i get mangled colors (but not gamma=1.00) after the screensaver exits
<Pelo> flubs,  give it a try anyway,  I'm not much on candy so I am not a good sounding board
<ufa> access the shared folder in ubuntu
<reklipz> do i need to setup an IP for ubuntu? I set my desktop's ip to 10.0.0.1
<ufa> maybe no
<xtknight> superdave888: you should already have glibc
<ufa> try places>>network servers
<ghatak> i want to mount ext3, what should i add is in fstab, /dev/sda1 /mount ext3 rw.users,uid=999,gid=999 0 0 ?
<reklipz> trying
<Kud|> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reklipz> noice, It found it
<Kud|> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reklipz> muchas gracias
<flubs> pelo: haha, will do.  I can't work unless my workspace looks good
<devilsadvocate> sovieticool_ try using the nickserv ghost command
<ufa> :)
<Pelo> flubs,  I'm the same but it doesn'T have to be candy
<ufa> i have a good ATi
<superdave888> xtknight: when I try to install NX client it says a dependency is not met for libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<xtknight> ghatak: there's a dot instead of a "," after "rw" and before "users".  other than that, probably.
<reklipz> thats really cool, but why didnt I need to setup the ethernet card on ubuntu?
<ufa> radeon 9200, very good performance
<sovieticool_> thank's devilsadvocate but i will try
<loca|host> i've added a second NIC interface to my DELL Optiplex server, and now eth0 is set on the new inserted NIC, and i have conflicts with the first NIC that has worked before adding a new interface : http://pastebin.ca/339342
<Pelo> omg there is an ubuntu satanic edition
<xtknight> lol
<ufa> its better than my geforce mx 440
<LjL> reklipz: because your internet service has DHCP i suppose
<reklipz> but i just ran a crossover between the two putes
<xtknight> superdave888: what is nx client ? where did you obtain it?
<ufa> ubuntu may got assigned a automatic ip
<reklipz> maybe they're both on the same wireless network...
<LjL> reklipz: hmm... then it did it by magic :P
<reklipz> lets see what happens when i unplug the magical crossover...
<LjL> reklipz: possibly (though wireless working out of the box is a rare occurrence of its own ;)
<superdave888> xtknight: from nomachine.com
<reklipz> LJL, it did for me
<reklipz> LjL i used it to download packages during a minimal install
<ufa> i need help in apt! :(
<xtknight> superdave888: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<reklipz> whatsamatta, ufa?
<LjL> reklipz: "minimal install" you mean from the minimal CD?
<reklipz> yes
<gaminggeek> For some reason I can't turn on my swap :/
<ufa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352766
<Spee_Der> ufa, what's up ?
<LjL> reklipz: that's interesting to know, i was asked about that yesterday, and i believed the minimal CD didn't have wireless drivers
<reklipz> LjL, it isbecause of the wireless network, its not using the crossover
<superdave888> xtknight: ubuntu 6.10, I found the package on debian.org just now, installed it, and it removed the dependency. I think my problem is solved. thanks
<ufa> i am having a hard time
<reklipz> It does, I was amazed also
<LjL> reklipz: well, i based my assumption on the fact that 8Mb seemed a bit too little
<xtknight> superdave888: installing debian packages on ubuntu is not a good idea, especially if they were from the sid or experimental branches
<reklipz> LjL, as did I =)
<Spee_Der> Ok, I will go look. I think reklip is also trying to help.
<reklipz> Even windows XP doesnt come with the drivers for the wireless card
<superdave888> xtknight: oops!
<Pelo> rofl  http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/
<diego_> hjosdelayiya
<mike01> canon sucks
<superdave888> xtknight: should I use the tarball version of programs instead of the DEB version then?
<xtknight> superdave888: don't worry  it's not that bad, but we should go about it another way.  you may have fixed the installer's detection but you may run into further problems
<mike01> stupid ip3000
<xtknight> superdave888: just uninstall the deb you downloaded
<Zambezi> superdave888, You probably solved one problem, but got a few others. Run sudo apt-get uprade and see.
<reklipz> Spee_Der: Yes, I'll try to help, as son as I start copying over these files
<loca|host> i've added a second NIC interface to my DELL Optiplex server, and now eth0 is set on the new inserted NIC, and i have conflicts with the first NIC that has worked before adding a new interface : http://pastebin.ca/339342
<mike01> how am i supposed to switch to linux if i cant even print
<LjL> superdave888: when there are no proper Ubuntu packages, it's often a better idea, i suppose
<sovieticool_> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Spee_Der> ufa, hang on I'm trying to load that page yet.
<lelek> re
<ufa> okay
<ufa> thank you
<reklipz> PAge loaded for me
<andre> hey guys
<quaal> hello i was trying to get my intellimouse optical buttons to work with ubuntu
<quaal> i followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3828.html
<quaal> just noticed its kind of dated though
<reklipz> is wesnoth the libsdl package, just in portuguese?
<quaal> does that method no longer work?
<bulmer> loca|host: reboot and see if problem goes away
<loca|host> bulmer, :)
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<andre> anyone here running a dual monitor setup?  if so can anyone drop icons onto the second monitor?
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<marmer> is it correct for decompressing it sudo gzip -drc jpegsr6.zip
<ufa> portuguese is cool!
<reklipz> haha, i have no idea waht the problem would be, sorry m8
<blameless> marmer: have you tried unzip?
<reklipz> I hope Spee_Der can help
<HymnToLife> marmer, gzip != zip, methinks
<bulmer> marmer i use jar like tar  so it would be like jar xvf jpxxx.zip
<`Shawn> andre: I have a dual monitor setup, It has 1 workstation on one and another workstation on the other. Yes I can drag and drop items between them.
<thug> wow mandrivia interactive firewall its awesome
<justin420> hi all. anybody tell me how to use a certain network interface by default? I have a wired connection (eth0) and a wireless connection (eth1) and it appears to be using eth1 to send/recieve everything.  I want to use my wired connection to do everything and just use my wireless connection for things like kismet and such. anybody help me or point me to a good howto for edgy?
<vlt|home> Hello. Is there a program to create avi from vob files? I know dvd::rip but not how to import pure vob files there (w/o ifo), and avidemux seems to handle only one audio track ... Any suggestion?
<ferret_0567> Where is MadWifi in Ubuntu because in this channel, someone said that a D-Link DWL-G650 worked without any extra drivers. I believe it is in "linux-restricted-modules" but not sure.
<HymnToLife> vlt|home, I use avidemux
<thug> one again ... what would be the best gui firewall out there right now ?
<root> hi
<root> oops
<vlt|home> HymnToLife: How to handle deveral audio tracks in avidemux?
<HymnToLife> (sorry, didn't see the last part)
<justin420> thug: i use to use firestarter, which is just a gui frontend for iptables...
<xtknight> superdave888: here is a detailed list of libraries needed to install NX client: http://www.nomachine.com/documents/client/install.php   using these we can find the ubuntu equivalents and use those instead of the debian packages
<bulmer> justin420: you need to learn about default gateways..check the result of your netstat -ran
<thug> justin420 yeah .. i had it too doesnt do much
<mindstate> !eyetoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eyetoy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> vlt|home, dunno, I alway extract the audio tracks from the VOBs at rip time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-3-2-67.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Imsdle> Can anyone help me? I just upgraded to a new version of Ubuntu and I am getting a /dev/hda1 does not exist dropping to a shell! busy box v 1.01
<ufa> justin> install network-manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host158.201-252-116.telecom.net.ar]  by Seveas
<HymnToLife> wow, that was quick :p
<ferret_0567> I got the Eyetoy working with Linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<NotRoot> quit
<mindstate> Ferret, do you have the eyetoy mini working?
<ferret_0567> no
<superdave888> xtknight: with a list of libraries like that where would I go to cross reference them to ubuntu packages?
<mindstate> Ferret, what drivers are you using ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ublender!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Khev!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xtknight> superdave888:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  " Search the contents of packages "
* mode/#ubuntu [+b reklipz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<superdave888> xtknight: excellent, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fr500_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Spee_Der> ufa, I can not help at this time. Busy with dogs again, most sorry.
<kowakowalski> Seveas: danke
<ferret_0567> I have to log out of IRC, I am trying out gaim-text out of the latest Gaim
<kowakowalski> LjL: danke
* ferret_0567 is using 2.0.0beta6.
<ufa> thank you Spee_Der
<HymnToLife> what's with all the mutes LjL ?
<xtknight> superdave888: you will have to omit the parantheses for some of them like libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0)... just put libpthread.so.0
<mindstate> anyone got any info on the eyetoy mini working on edgy?
<LjL> !exploit | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mabu33> my printer doesnt works: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed for germans: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/72113/
<xtknight> superdave888: i think you just need the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2  package
<mabu33> my printer doesnt works: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed                             |||for germans: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/72113/
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> superdave888: did you uninstall the debian ones?
<superdave888> xtknight: ok, will get that one. how do you uninstall something?
<xtknight> superdave888: what was the filename of the debian one you downloaded?
<mindstate> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blameless> LjL: is there a way to determine if my router would be vulnerable to that exploit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<xtknight> you probably would have just gotten kicked a second ago if it was vulternable
<LjL> blameless: i can test you
<blameless> ok
<LjL> though, yeah, what he said
<mabu33> can anybody help me?
<mabu33> my printer doesnt works: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed                             |||for germans: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/72113/
<blameless> ok then.  thank you :)
<LjL> blameless: you aren't vulnerable
<blameless> thank you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<dimeotane> a little observation I made this evening... over 50% of my neighbourhood isn't using WEP ... make sure YOU have some protection for your wireless router!
<Imsdle> Can anyone help me? I just upgraded to a new version of Ubuntu and I am getting a /dev/hda1 does not exist dropping to a shell! busy box v 1.01 .... anyone?
<blameless> i don't exactly have the highest faith in this cheapy router that came with my dsl
<justin420> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4044/ .  I think everything looks ok, but I do not know because stuff is not working the way I want ( to use my wired connection eth0 before my wireless eth1 ).  Could you point me in the right direction or something?
<darkbishop> i need help.what is the command to show how many file in certain location?
<superdave888> xtknight: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<SYS0110> any help here
<xtknight> superdave888: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all  libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<SYS0110> i wanna use multi language on gnome(i mean switch between 2 languages)
<xtknight> superdave888: after that, do `sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2` to obtain the one from the ubuntu repositories instead.
<xtknight> superdave888: i also recommend a `sudo ldconfig` after apt-get to register the library just in case
<thug> looks like no one its using a god dam gui firewall :)
<ferret_0567> Gee...how do you use FireStarter?
<LjL> !language | thug
<ubotu> thug: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !firewall
<taxonrath> is there an i tunes for linux or an equivelent program to work with my ipod?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<justin420> thug: i dont feel i need one
<thug> LjL ok
<justin420> :)
<thug> :)
<FluxAR> Hello !! .. I have a problem. Recently my Ubuntu Edgy updated automatically several packages and now I can't start Xorg with Nvidia :( I only can run X with Vesa enabled :( How can I reinstall Nvidia and make it automatically detect settings?
<superdave888> xtknight: done. will try to get nxclient working now. do you do remoting by XDMCP from windows at all? if so which client do you use for that. my difficulties getting cygwin/x to work are what led me to nxclient
<ufa> Fluxar
<ufa> FluxAR>>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<xtknight> superdave888: i have no idea what a "thin client" or xdmcp are so i'm probably not the best person to talk to.  i have heard of cygwin and i do ues VNC though ;)
<justin420> FluxAR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Moxxon> Hello
<Moxxon> I have a question
<Moxxon> anyone here
<Moxxon> ?
<barry_> is there a apt-get source available that provides libasound2 1.0.12?  I can't install ufo:ai because of this  broken dependency  ufoai: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) but 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<barry_> E: Broken packages
<xtknight> superdave888: xdmcp seems well documented though
<xtknight> barry_: is ufo:ai from the repositories?
<Moxxon> Whats the ubuntu interface like?
<SYS0110> how to make install?
<SYS0110> make file?
<LjL> Moxxon, there are screenshots on the site i think
<quaal> has anyone actually got this to work
<quaal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Moxxon> LjL whereabouts?
<barry_> no ufo:ai is an effort to remake the xcom games on quake 2's engine
<SYS0110> it depends on kernel 2.6 amd debian and the enviroment is gnome
<LjL> Moxxon: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<Moxxon> Ok thanks
<bulmer> justin420: ill give you a hint, notice the G on the result of netstat -ran?  what do you think it meant?
<Moxxon> Is there like an MSN for it?
<SYS0110> how to make install?
<SYS0110> how to make install?
<Moxxon> and AIM and stuff?
<SYS0110> ya
<darrenTehNewb> is this the same channel as the freenode ubuntu channel?
<SYS0110> yahoo and msn and skype
<Moxxon> Nice nice
<jrib> darrenTehNewb: yes
<darrenTehNewb> i JUST installed ubuntu for the first time. wee!
<Moxxon> What about Firefox?
<SYS0110> but yahoo and msn are on text only :(
<SYS0110> ya
<Moxxon> Whats text only mean?
<reklipz__> OK, I've enabled the sharing on a folder on my windows XP machine, and I want to get its contents to my ubuntu machine. Whenever I try to open the machine, it tries to sign in as guest@desmas-d, but I want to sign in as a different user, what shud i do?
<xtknight> barry_: but did you get it from the ubuntu repositories or off the web?
<SYS0110> the default browser is firefox
<SYS0110> no voice or cams
<SYS0110> but in skype
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> darrenTehNewb ,nice to hear that... how was the exerience?
<SYS0110> u can use voice and cam
<Moxxon> Is there a word combatible program?
<SYS0110> ya
<Flannel> Moxxon: OpenOffice Writer
<Moxxon> Sweet
<SYS0110> openoddice
<SYS0110> lol
<SYS0110> office*
<Moxxon> What about like Excel?
<Flannel> SYS0110: that's because the protocols aren't open.  Ekiga supports a bunch of standards for voice and video though.
<SYS0110> ya
<jrib> Moxxon: OO cac
<darrenTehNewb> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: it was a bit rough to be honest. this laptop dvd drive is very particular and i had some trouble getting the cd to boot and to read at a decent pace. but its in now so im going to see what i can do with it
<Flannel> Moxxon: open office... er, I dont remember what.  But yes.
<xtknight> barry_: programs that aren't in the repositories sometimes have dependency problems.  you can't install UFO:AI on Ubuntu Edgy without screwing with its internals a bit, which isn't too hard
<jrib> Moxxon: calc*
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Moxxon ,excel has OO spread sheet
<darrenTehNewb> ill probably read the help thing. i have to learn all these wacky directories.
<SYS0110> so ppl
<darrenTehNewb> but i wanted to make sure i had easy access to the chat room just in case i had a quick question.
<SYS0110> how can i make file
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> darrenTehNewb ,ok
<SYS0110> i wanna install wine
<jrib> SYS0110: touch file
<Flannel> !wine | SYS0110
<ubotu> SYS0110: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Moxxon> Is there a burning program?
<xtknight> i think he means make a Makefile
<SYS0110> i know
<Flannel> !burn | Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> darrenTehNewb ,feell free to ask here anytime ..
<xtknight> in that case follow wine's compiling instructions
<darrenTehNewb> hey actually
<darrenTehNewb> i have a question already
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> SYS0110 ,sudo apt-get install wine
<darrenTehNewb> so im running the out of the box gaim which is 3.1
<SYS0110> ok
<SYS0110> ty
<darrenTehNewb> how would i update it
<Moxxon> Thanks ubuto
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> oh oh . gota go .. cya all. ..
<darrenTehNewb> err 2.0 beta 3.1
<SYS0110> and how can i whisper to other chatters :D ?
<xtknight> !thanks | Moxxon
<Moxxon> So is there any reason to buy Vista?
<ubotu> Moxxon: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> SYS0110: /msg
<Moxxon> oh
<SYS0110> ok
<SYS0110> ty
* FartingLady has a terrible gas problem
<SYS0110> :D
<xtknight> lol
* FartingLady farts
<Flannel> darrenTehNewb: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html  and http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<mindstate> lol
<ferret_0567> lol
* FartingLady farts again
* thescoobster cries
* FartingLady farts again
<FartingLady> oh shit that one was rancid
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-4-124-79.dmt.ntelos.net]  by Seveas
<thescoobster> 2010 driver
<thescoobster> whoop
<mindstate> Ferret, i got the mini to work :)
<xtknight> you might have to fart in the general direction of #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<ferret_0567> How?
<mindstate> Ferret, the ov511 driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<ferret_0567> I used a driver for my EyeToy which did JPEG decompression inside the kernel. Very bad stuff!
<__mikem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w2ozB8fM1o&NR <-- Wow
<xtknight> ferret_0567: what do you mean jpeg compression inside the kernel?
<mindstate> Ferret, i was going to ask the samething
<ferret_0567> Decompression
<__mikem> oh crap
<__mikem> sorry I thought I was in offtopic
<ferret_0567> Takes the JPEG image from the camera and then decompresses it
<xtknight> ahhh
<xtknight> well, bad thing?  how do you conclude tat?
<SYS0110> guys
<SYS0110> how can i install makefile?
<mindstate> make install
<xtknight> !compile | SYS0110
<ubotu> SYS0110: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Flannel> SYS0110: Why are you compiling wine?
<L0cKd0wN> hey guys, my ubuntu is looking really weird, the icons and windows are like ghosted or something, there's an imprint to the right, like the display is offset
<xtknight> L0cKd0wN: crt or lcd?  sure it's not a monitor problem?
<L0cKd0wN> lcd
<xtknight> L0cKd0wN: is it hooked up via DVI?
<L0cKd0wN> analog
<SYS0110> i wanna install it
<ferret_0567> Gosh, it's JPEG, a image file format. Sometimes GThumb crashes, or another image viewer, whether viewing JPEG files or not. Do you want the whole computer to completely crash when the JPEG decompresser crashes
<xtknight> L0cKd0wN: press the auto-adjust button on your lcd
<loca|host> any one can suggest me a good iptable GUI based firewall ? am trying to reconfigure my network on iptables but i think that it would be simpler to get a simple GUI for it
<Flannel> SYS0110: whats wrong with the ones in the repositories?
<L0cKd0wN> hmm ok one sec
<SYS0110> i downloaded it as .tar.bz2
<Flannel> !firestarter | loca|host
<ubotu> loca|host: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SYS0110> what is repositories
<ferret_0567> err..when the JPEG Decompresser goofs
<SYS0110> :(((((((((((((((((
<loca|host> Flannel, web based ..
<Flannel> !repositorie | SYS0110
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !repository | SYS0110
<ubotu> SYS0110: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<L0cKd0wN> did it
<biza> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<L0cKd0wN> still appears kinda weird
<biza> !logs
<Triumph|TK> how do i give a user access to ftp but not ssh or anything else?
<ConstyXIV> is there anyway to get Mac-style command-clicking on gnome
<Kud|> Is the resolution "1280x1024" supported by the open source ATI driver?
<ferret_0567> !repository | SYS0110
<L0cKd0wN> wish i could describe it better
<ubotu> SYS0110: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Flannel> SYS0110: repositories are places where you download software that's prepackaged for use with ubuntu.
<darkbishop> i need help.what is the command to show how many file in certain location?
<Flannel> !wine | SYS0110, this page has instructions on how to install wine
<ubotu> SYS0110, this page has instructions on how to install wine: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<biza> !loggingdaemon
<xtknight> ferret_0567: i guess my question is: how did you conclude that this was going on within the kernel.  you've experienced crashes first hand from this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loggingdaemon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SYS0110> ok
<SYS0110> ty flannel
<ferret_0567> My system froze once while using the driver
<L0cKd0wN> should i try rebooting maybe?
<L0cKd0wN> i've never seen this happen b4
<ferret_0567> Not sure if it was the driver or something else] 
<Triumph|TK> can anybody answer :(
<xtknight> ferret_0567: is this a driver in the official kernel tree?
<ferret_0567> no
<xtknight> ferret_0567: what's the name of it?
<ferret_0567> I haven't used it for a long time
<Moxxon> Is ther a torrent client and can I watch AVIS on the computer?
<ferret_0567> Not sure what it's called
<ferret_0567> Just a sec...I'll Googleq "Eyetoy in Linux"
<Triumph|TK> how do i give a user access to ftp but not ssh or anything else?
<ConstyXIV> Is there any way to set up GNOME to use winkey+click for right-clicking, like on MacOS?
<xtknight> ferret_0567:  ov51x?
<Flannel> !torrent | Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mindstate> xtknight, thats what im using now seems alright
<Flannel> !avi | Moxxon
<ubotu> Moxxon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<L0cKd0wN> well i guess a reboot can't hurt....
<wimpies> anybody suggestsion for a good firewall debugger ?
<rbil> Triumph|TK: do u have a hardware router?
<xtknight> i was going to say that if it was in the official kernel tree then it was rigorously tested to get in there, and they wouldn't do stupid things.  but then again this one is not in the kernel tree so i'm not sure what they did
<ConstyXIV> wimpies: find your neighborhood script kiddie :)
<ferret_0567> I think it has been superseded by other projects
<Triumph|TK> yes
<rbil> Triumph|TK: then close all ports but the one for ftp
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<wimpies> reading the script is not the problem .. trying to track packages through a large script is
<Triumph|TK> thats a good idea but theres no command to restrict certain users from ssh?
<whileiwasgone> question whats differentiates Ubuntu from Fedora for the most part is it really just the software distrobution system?
<AnythingJ> What is the difference between kernel headers and kernel source? do I have to patch the source?  I am trying to add suspend 2 support and it looks like I only have linux headers and no source, is that usual?
<Flannel> !kernel | AnythingJ
<ubotu> AnythingJ: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<quaal> that was odd
<quaal> is this the best fstab line to use for mounting a ntfs drive /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=0 0 0
<ConstyXIV> AnythingJ: You need to install the full source
<quants> I just installed dapper to try it out for a Windows ME user
<LjL> Ubotu, tell quants about codecs | quants, see the private message from Ubotu
<mindstate> ME? wow
<quants> I see nothing to compare to WMP?
<AnythingJ> okay, thanks ConstyXIV
<Moniker42> sean@sean-desktop:~$ sudo ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<Moniker42> sudo: ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run: command not found
<LjL> Ubotu, tell quants about mplayer | quants, see the private message from Ubotu
<ConstyXIV> quants: rythymbox + banshee
<xtknight> whileiwasgone: philosophy between the two distributions is different.  also they may not have the packages set up the same way (xorg.conf is in a different path for example).  one might have more GUIs than the other for specific operations.  the boot process for them is not the same and they may use different versions of packages and kernels
<quaal> quants: VLC Media player
<quaal> quants, far superior to WMP
<Moniker42> sean@sean-desktop:~$ ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<Moniker42> bash: ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run: Permission denied
<Moniker42> (sorry wrong paste there)
<mindstate> quaal, i agree
<ConstyXIV> quants: rythymbox + totem, i mean
<ferret_0567> Totem-Xine is a good one too
<LjL> Moniker42: chmod +x doom3-linux*
<xtknight> Moniker42: type sh ./doom3.....run
<ferret_0567> Lot's of choices here
<ConstyXIV> that's what's installed by default
<ConstyXIV> i use banshee and vlc
<quants> these are not in the package manager
<mooniker> Hello! Anyone happen to know how to do a server install with a desktop ISO?
<ConstyXIV> !universe | quants
<ubotu> quants: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LjL> quants: which? vlc, mplayer, rythmbox, totem all are
<LjL> quants: ah yeah, of course, if you don't enable them they aren't
<ConstyXIV> quants: you need to enable the universe repository
<rbil> Triumph|TK: http://www.trustix.org/wiki/index.php/Restrict_SSH_per_user
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xtknight> will feisty have universe enabled by default maybe?
<ConstyXIV> mooniker: dont
<mooniker> dont?
<LjL> xtknight: don't think so. but it should be easier to enable, probably
<quants> so default install, then activate universe?
<Flannel> xtknight: not likely
<ConstyXIV> mooniker: as in you cant
<LjL> quants: yes
<LjL> quants: and multiverse
<shoumik> heloo?
<omgsunny> excuse me. but what file manager is this person using? http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7228/444301fj9.jpg i know he is using murrine and a vista theme and rhythmbox, but what file manager?  if it's nautilus mine lools totally different
<ferret_0567> One EyeToy driver: http://www.ovcam.org/ov511/   Another: http://eyetoy.co.nr/
<mooniker> What about xubuntu? Do I have to download specific ISOs?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mooniker about xubuntu | mooniker, see the private message from Ubotu
<ConstyXIV> mooniker: the desktop disc more or less dumps an image of the livecd on to your hard drive
<xtknight> omgsunny: looks like nautilus to me
<shoumik> it is
<ConstyXIV> mooniker: to install one to start, yes
<xtknight> omgsunny: he is using a drastically different theme Engine.
<whileiwasgone> is fiesty out and stable yet
<mindstate> omgsunny, that almost looks freespireish
<mooniker> Oh, then that's my problem. My computer can't handle the live.
<ConstyXIV> mooniker: but you can install the rest later
<LjL> whileiwasgone: no, and no
<shoumik> umm i need some help
<shoumik> my mouse is lagging
<omgsunny> xtknight, how can i get my nautilus to look like that
<LjL> Ubotu, tell whileiwasgone about feisty | whileiwasgone, see the private message from Ubotu
<xtknight> whileiwasgone: there are only testing versions of feisty
<ConstyXIV> mooniker: you need the alt cd
<LjL> or the minimal
<LjL> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<quants> if this is to be useful for migraters, a media package needs to be installed by default
<omgsunny> xtknight, not the icons or the style, mine just looks sorry, i will show you a screen shot
<xtknight> omgsunny: use his theme engine and his metacity theme
<Noxilenticus> Ubuntu sees my wireless card in the Device Manager but when I do a ifconfig -a, nothing other than lo and sit0 show up, is this a driver problem then?
<LjL> quants: it is.
<xtknight> omgsunny: ok
<ConstyXIV> quants: totem and rthymbox come default
<quants> VLC?
<quants> mplayer?
<LjL> quants: there's Rhythmbox  for music and Totem for video
<quants> no in dapper it's not
<Noxilenticus> mplayer is my fav
<LjL> quants: they just don't support patented formats by default. yes in dapper too
<Noxilenticus> it plays anything
<xtknight> Noxilenticus: might need to do sudo ifconfig eth0 up   or something
<mooniker> Well, that answers my question. Thanks, ConstyXIV.
<whileiwasgone> I have a machine that I have Ubuntu Edgy eft and want to installl it but the upgrades are like 300 megs to download
<quants> LjL: yes my point
<Noxilenticus> there is no eth0 xtknight and that doesn't work, i've tried
<ConstyXIV> quants: id say use vlc, but that's my opinion
<Noxilenticus> it is a wireless PCMCIA card
<LjL> quants: well, Canonical doesn't fancy being sued you know.
<mindstate> quants, vlc :)
<Noxilenticus> it would probably be wlan0
<ConstyXIV> whileiwasgone: that's normal
<Noxilenticus> but ifconfig up wlan0 doesn't work either or wlan1
<xtknight> will Feisty support restricted formats by default then?  or nvidia/ati binary blobs?  i thought there was some change that favored the end user but didnt favor the "linux philosophy" and people were up in arms
<quants> the patented stuff it needs as well
<shoumik> need help!!!!!!! My mouse is lagging after some pc. Sometimes when i restart the computer its fine. Is there a permanat solution?
<shoumik> pc use*
<omgsunny> xtknight, http://i18.tinypic.com/2vim4wh.png
<ConstyXIV> xtknight: it will install them when you try to play them
<quants> anyway, thanks for the pointers
<xtknight> Noxilenticus: odd.  i think ath0 is also a valid name for atheros cards
<LjL> Feisty discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<quants> gn
<Noxilenticus> still no luck xtknight
<shoumik> anyone there?
<bulmer> I just realized its not wise to put the CDROM (for ubuntu install) and hard drive on same controller, master n slave..makes for a very very slow install..
<xtknight> omgsunny: first of all you dont have the toolbars enabled
<xtknight> omgsunny: and youre definitely using a different icon theme
<Noxilenticus> it is a ZyAIR B-120 PCMCIA card
<Kud> What's the command to go into the video card configuration for default drivers?
<omgsunny> xtknight, i want the toolbars
<Noxilenticus> i posted on the forums cause i've seen so many problems about it, but I am pretty sure it is a driver issue
<Noxilenticus> i've been trying to figure it out for a couple days now
<LjL> !xconfig | Kud
<ubotu> Kud: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<xtknight> Noxilenticus: look in dmesg, maybe the driver will show you what nodes or devices it craeted
<jwtod1> hi ... i'm trying to install 6.10 desktop on a new system and am gettting an x problem "no device found" ... pretty fundamental. card is installed and it's fan is spinning. ideas? thx.
<cinnix> can some help me with an ATI DRI issue?
<cinnix> ctrl alt f1 issue on ATI
<xtknight> omgsunny: goto the View menu
<bulmer> jwtod1: what device not found? what device is it looking for?
<Noxilenticus> all it says is registering new device pcmcia0.0
<jwtod1> x is looking for the video card. "no device found" is from
<xtknight> Noxilenticus: if it's in device manager that doesnt mean it has a driver
<Noxilenticus> well it is smart enough to name it
<Noxilenticus> that is why i asked
<Noxilenticus> and assumed
<jwtod1> x error log
<xtknight> Noxilenticus: yes.  it may have a pci id and description in a database but still no driver.
<Noxilenticus> that if it doesn't work it has no driver
<omgsunny> xtknight, what under view?
<bulmer> jwtod1: you need to prefex your response with a nick so we dont miss it
<cyne> i have shared a folder with SMB sharing on Ubuntu and set my workgroup the same as an XP computer. I also made a user who cannot access the SMB share when they enter their user/pass combination on XP. any dieas?
<jwtod1> thx :)
<xtknight> Noxilenticus: well i dont' know if your card has a driver or not off the top of my head.
<cyne> they are able to make the connection, it just refuses to give them access
<cinnix> ultimate goal: Direct rendering on ATI x800 in order to run beryl. secondary goal: get ctrl + alt + f1 to work on ATI in order to run tseliot's Envy script (which funny enough worked on a previous installation)
<xtknight> omgsunny: erm..the toolbars
<xtknight> omgsunny: main toolbar, location bar, whichever you want
<shoumik> anyone i can talk to about mouse lagging?
<Otherworldly> hey, never used Linux or anything like it before. current system set up is a dinosaur... 733Mhz, 256MB SDRAM, an eTower...would it be easy to configure Ubuntu to run quickly with no lag due to bloated GUI?
<omgsunny> xtknight, there is no option for that
<xtknight> shoumik: sure....what do you mean by mouse lag exactly?
<omgsunny> not under pref or view drop down
<LordUltimaDavid> i am helping a friend use ubuntu (im not him(using aim)) what is the easiest way to find out what graphics card he is using(nvidia,ATI,Intel)?
<xtknight> omgsunny: are you using kubuntu, ubuntu, or xubuntu?
<LordUltimaDavid> im not with him
<Flannel> Otherworldly: yeah.  You might think about Xubuntu, but that should work no problem.
<omgsunny> xtknight, ubuntu with beryl if it matters
<rbil> Otherworldly:  you might try running a lighter GUI like Xubuntu
<xtknight> omgsunny: ubuntu 6.10?
<bulmer> Otherworldly: umm am trying to install it on an HP vectra 4L  500MHz with 192 meg...just for comparisons :)
<omgsunny> xtknight, yep.
<xtknight> omgsunny: there's no "main toolbar" under nautilus's menu?
<cinnix> ultimate goal: Direct rendering on ATI x800 in order to run beryl. secondary goal: get ctrl + alt + f1 to work on ATI in order to run tseliot's Envy script (which funny enough worked on a previous installation)
<Otherworldly> bulmer: lol
<jwtod1> bulmer: i'm installing 6.10 on a new system, video card is asus en8800gtx (nvidia) and mogher board is evga nforce680isli.
<jwtod1> bulmer: installing from a freshly burned 6.10 cd
<omgsunny> xtknight, i'm really not seeing anything.
<xtknight> omgsunny: click on the View toolbar and take a screenshot of what you see under View
<jwtod1> bulmer: x complains about no device found.
<Noxilenticus> xtknight, i tried looking all over for drivers for my card, but the maker didn't have one and ndiswapper doesn't work
<bulmer> LordUltimaDavid: i learned it from a guy here today. use   lshw
<xtknight> omgsunny: hold up.  guess you can't take a screenshot while a menu is open
<Noxilenticus> I think it is a Prism 2.5 chipset from a post i was reading so i downloaded the wlan-ng package, but i don't know how to install the drivers other than modprobe pcmcia2_plx
<omgsunny> okay
<Noxilenticus> and it still doesn't work after that command
<ferret_0567> Here is the particular driver I used for my Eyetoy: http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page
<omgsunny> xtknight, okay
<xtknight> omgsunny: what's it say under Help->About?
<bulmer> jwtod1: do you ever see the 1st menu during boot on the liveCD ?
<Jamo> what is apxs/apxs2 (mod_jk build refers to it, but I can't seem to figure out what it is) THX!
<jwtod1> bulmer: card looks to be seated ok. video card fan is spinning.
<jwtod1> bulmer: yes
<omgsunny> xtknight, nautilus 2.16.1
<jwtod1> bulmer: neither safe graphics start or the install from cd options work. same error.
<bulmer> jwtod1: can you then press F5 i think or F3 to select the lower resolution?
<xtknight> omgsunny: i guess your nautilus is destroyed then if there's no "main toolbar" option under the "View" main menu.  i have no oidea
<jwtod1> k
<Jamo> does anyone know if I can get mod_jk via apt-get? I can't seem to find it in any repositories or discussed in the context of apt.  how can I find this type of thing out?
<thug> anyone using guarddog ?
<xtknight> omgsunny: go to Places->Home at the top of your screen, and then try with that window?
<cinnix> please help me getting direct rendering on ATI x800 in order to run beryl. secondary goal: get ctrl + alt + f1 to work on ATI in order to run tseliot's Envy script (which funny enough worked on a previous installation) either one will help me a lot.
<bulmer> Jamo its from an apache site
<omgsunny> xtknight, i can PM you the options
<xtknight> omgsunny: ok
<Jamo> bulmer what is?
<biza> !guarddog
<LjL> !info libapache2-mod-jk | Jamo
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Jamo about packages | Jamo, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> jamo: libapache2-mod-jk: Apache 2 connector for the Tomcat Java servlet engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.18-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 83 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bulmer> Jamo mod_jk,, btw Tomcat is as capable as apache
<Jamo> thanks
<LjL> Jamo: in this case, i did "apt-file search mod_jk", guessing that "mod_jk" would be a file
<shoumik> Can i talk to someone aobut my mouse. Its acting up its USB and wont stop lagging.
<LordUltimaDavid> what is the best torrent program for ubuntu/gnome that is in the repos
<LjL> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<shoumik> do u have automatix
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shoumik> get frostwire
<Noxilenticus> wow that is pretty cool
<biza> !donkey
<ubotu> donkey: One Time Password calculator.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-17 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Noxilenticus> i like bots
<AnRkey> is there any1 here that can help me with passwordless logins
<AnRkey> ?
<Polygon89> thats pretty annoying...
<biza> !mule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biza> !emule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biza> grr
<LjL> !msg the bot | biza
<ubotu> biza: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Polygon89> does it automatically say something if someone says it
<Polygon89> as in if i say torrent will it tell me about torrents?
<shoumik> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<LjL> Polygon89: do you see the exclamation mark?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Polygon89 about bot | Polygon89, see the private message from Ubotu
<shoumik> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jordo23> How do you setup a microphone in Ubuntu?
<Polygon89> i know about it
<LjL> !msg the bot | shoumik
<ubotu> shoumik: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shoumik> can !msg biz
<bulmer> jordo23: you plug it in the correct socket
<shoumik> !msg biz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg biz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Polygon89> but i thought you were a bot cause every time someone said something you automatically told the bot to say stuff
<LjL> shoumik: /msg ubotu something
<jwtod1> bulmer: i bet that was it :)
<shoumik> \msg ubotu
<LjL> ...
<jwtod1> bulmer: we'll see. it was on vga and my card has only dvi :)
<bulmer> jwtod1: which? to select a lower resolution?
<jwtod1> bulmer: change from vga basically. still not proven yet though.
<Otherworldly> for xubuntu, what is the difference..I search for torrent and get these.. desktop i386, alternate i386, and vm 1.02 . I am running a crappy Celeron, desktop i386 correct to use?
<bulmer> jwtod1: during install its max is 800x600 res
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Otherworldly about alternate | Otherworldly, see the private message from Ubotu
<_ceed_> Hi,
<thug> what do i have to check in guarddog to be able to receive files via dcc connection on irc ?
<bulmer> jwtod1: so that people that are el cheapo like me can afford an old vga cards..lolz
<_ceed_> Anyone here know why it seems impossible to install Flash-nonfree?
<Noxilenticus> !info urlsnarf
<ubotu> Package urlsnarf does not exist in any distro I know
<Noxilenticus> yea sure well you better update your knowledge ubotu
<linuxfanstar> hey
<jwtod1> bulmer: still not it :(
<Polygon89> I have a problem, every time i click the "quit" button in ubuntu, it automatically logs me out without giving me the choice to restart, shutdown, hibernate, switch users, etc. any ideas?
<omgsunny> xtknight, lemme know if you got the PM
<jordo23> bulmer: It's plugged in....
<jwtod1> bulmer: i can now display the x "no device found" in a nice resolution
<xtknight> omgsunny: i did.  check yours ;)
<LjL> Noxilenticus: why? i don't see any urlsnarf package available
<linuxfanstar> does the 7.10 herd cd have xgl or nvidia drivers isntalled yet?
<Noxilenticus> not in ubuntu LjL, try Backtrack
<jwtod1> bulmer: i'll try again w/ a lower res
<LjL> linuxfanstar: it's 7.04. ask in #ubuntu+1
<jordo23> bulmer: Logitech USB Mic....
<omgsunny> xtknight, i didn't get anything
<linuxfanstar> thanks
<LjL> Noxilenticus: uh? what is backtrack? anyway this is an ubuntu channel you know
<Noxilenticus> security tools LjL
<xtknight> omgsunny: i just sent u a PM again...you're not seeing it?
<Jamo> LfL how do I do this apt search you spoke of
<omgsunny> xtknight, nah.  just send it on here?
<xtknight> omgsunny: ok ill just repeat what i said here
<LjL> Noxilenticus: well the bot knows about what's available in Ubuntu. that is in the official repositories
<Polygon89> I have a problem, every time i click the "quit" button in ubuntu, it automatically logs me out without giving me the choice to restart, shutdown, hibernate, switch users, etc. any ideas?
<xtknight> omgsunny: odd well mine has a toolbar list right above reset views
<bulmer> jwtod1 out of curiosity, can your bios detect that video card?
<shoumik> hey anyone i can talk to this is getting frustrating
<xtknight> omgsunny: maybe beryl is screwing something up.  try without it?  i dont know.  i really doubt it but that's all i can think of
<Otherworldly> What is the difference? I search for xbuntu torrent and get these results: desktop i386, alternate i386, and vm 1.02. I am running slow Celeron chip, desktop i386 correct for me?
<xtknight> omgsunny: what happens if you do reset view to default?
<LjL> Otherworldly: how much RAM
<Otherworldly> 256
<shoumik> i lol
<Noxilenticus> oh i see LjL
<Noxilenticus> !info wlan-ng
<ubotu> Package wlan-ng does not exist in any distro I know
<omgsunny> xtknight, nah nothing.
<Otherworldly> .
<shoumik> LjL help me out
<linuxfanstar> by the way if i originally isntalled with ubuntu and then isntalled kubuntu-desktop but dont want gnome anymore is there a way to remove gnome?
<Otherworldly> LjL: 256MB SDRAM
<xtknight> shoumik: sure....what do you mean by mouse lag exactly?
<shoumik> its very slow to respond
<shoumik> when i move it it moves a few seconds later. Half the speed i orignaly moved it
<Noxilenticus> can't you go into synaptic and remove it linuxfanstar?
<xtknight> shoumik: ah hmm.  you could try using a different mouse driver
<Polygon89> I have a problem, every time i click the "quit" button in ubuntu, it automatically logs me out without giving me the choice to restart, shutdown, hibernate, switch users, etc. any ideas?
<omgsunny> xtknight, how would i reinstall nautilus
<linuxfanstar> yes but i dont know what files are part of the ubuntu base that i need to remove
<shoumik> i did't even install a mouse driver. I tried 2 diff. USB mouses and same problem
<jwtod1> bulmer: i'll check
<shoumik> when i restart it sometimes get better
<Polygon89> linuxfanstar: you could see if "ubuntu-desktop", and try removing that, its a meta package that has all of the gnome files as dependencies and might remove it
<quaal> i am getting this error http://pastebin.ca/339383 when using this in my fstab to mount an ntfs drive: /dev/hdd /mnt/win80 ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<bulmer> jwtod1 and also, if you can ctrl+alt+f2 and type lshw   to see if the video card is detected? am guessing here, i dont know if this command is available at install
<LjL> Otherworldly: the Desktop CD should do. Alternate is needed only if you have little RAM; or the Desktop CD gives you problems for some reason. the Ubotu bot has sent you a message about it
<xtknight> omgsunny: umm..... type this in the console: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus"
<quaal> anyone know what i'm doing wrong ?
<LjL> shoumik, i have hardly a clue
<Jamo> how can I learn about what the colors mean when I do ls -al
<linuxfanstar> i would reinstall from scratch but i cant figure out how to set up my wireless in kde without kwifi
<cinnix> ctrl + alt + f1 does not work as is should..i get a corrupt display and no terminal. can anyone help me?
<shoumik> in some ubuntu forum someone made a post about it but no one responded.
<shoumik> It was a year and a half ago
<xtknight> shoumik: well it is using a default driver somewhere.  what kind of mouse is this?
* _ceed_ is away: Loosing focus.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shoumik> I first tried a ge notebook mouse
<LjL> Ubotu, tell _ceed_ about away | _ceed_, see the private message from Ubotu
<bulmer> Jamo  look for the option --colors on ls
<shoumik> then i used a dell desktop mouse
<jwtod1> bulmer: another data point. this system has sata disks vs ide. they are detected by bios so i assumed all is well. perhaps that is blocking install.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<shoumik> they both have similar issues
<xtknight> shoumik: this doesn't happen under windows?
<Polygon89> linuxfanstar: you could see if "ubuntu-desktop", and try removing that, its a meta package that has all of the gnome files as dependencies and might remove it
<bur[n] er> anyone have experience with a mac mini and Ubuntu?
<shoumik> no
<Polygon89> crap ignore that
<Jamo> ls --colors, -colors, ls help, none of that helps, what is dark green?
<shoumik> It was fine in windows.
<bulmer> jwtod1: it seems people are having difficulties with SATA drives..i dont know if its really true though..
<linuxfanstar> thanks, i will look into that
<Polygon89> Hello, i have a problem. whenever i click the "quit" button in ubuntu, it automatically logs me out, it does not show the box that lets me choose to switch user, lock screen, restart, shut down, etc. How do i fix this?
<xtknight> Jamo: ask in #linux
<ferret_0567> Just a sec...
* _ceed_ is sorry for the public away. on a new irc client.
<Onbutiiku> I've got a problem with partitioning
<xtknight> shoumik: well all i can suggest is changing the mouse driver in your xorg.conf file.  you will need to find out which input driver you are using now for your mouse
<shoumik> kk
<shoumik> thx for your help
<ferret_0567> linuxfanstar: Are you using Ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06 and what desktop enviroment are you trying to remove?
<bulmer> Jamo man ls  its there explained well
<xtknight> i didn't see anything about the colors really meant in 'man ls'
<Onbutiiku> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my external HD. When I go through the install I choose to reformat the ext drive and use that. Well, about 5-15% through the install it always says "Failed to create file system". What do I do?
<bur[n] er> Onbutiiku, pre-format it before installing using gparted?
<Onbutiiku> lol, I just noticed I spelled my name wrong. I don't know exactly, I'm installing Ubuntu from the live CD.
<Onbutiiku> Dapper Drake
<Onburiiku> And when it gets to the partitioning part I tell it to format the drive and install it from that.
<bulmer> i forget..can linux be booted off of a slave drive or not? or that depends on the bios?
<gezzabob> morning all
<Moniker42> hey i can't unrar my rars!
<Onburiiku> I'm pretty sure it works
<X5-452> What should I do if I get the "Broken packages" error message? I'm trying to install "libfox1.2c2", but it can't meet the "libcupsys2-gnutls10" dependency
<Onburiiku> I've halfway ran Ubuntu from the HDD before
<Onburiiku> it failed to mount a bunch of stuff though
<jwtod1> bulmer: i'm still stuck. i don't see the video card from bios but it does flash by quickly
* gezzabob is away: This Ubuntu user is currently away
<Otherworldly> .
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fr500_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fr500!*@*]  by LjL
<Moniker42> apt-get unrar and unrar-nonfree give me "E: Package unrar has no installation candidate"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Onburiiku> Bulmer: Plus, there's a "USB Device" option in the boot menu thing
<X5-452> Have you added the extra repositories?
<jwtod1> bulmer: the disks are sata on this box, vs ide, so i wonder if that is causing an install problem. all disks and cd (ide) look to be recognized by bios though.
<bulmer> jwtod1  is the sata drive recognized?
<quaal> anyone know why the usb ntfs drive that ubuntu automatically mounted is there without an fstab entry?
<jwtod1> they look to be. 2 of them.
<X5-452> Moniker42, take a look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_RAR_Archiver_.28rar.29
<bulmer> Onburiiku: what about it? i asked about if linux can boot off of a slave drive
<LordUltimaDavid> where could i find a good guide to install nvidia beta drivers
<Onburiiku> Bulmer: My HD is connected Via USB.
<Moniker42> X5-452, E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Onburiiku> And my BIOS recognises it
<ferret_0567> linuxfanstar: are you here?
<jwtod1> bulmer: perhaps i should try installing on an ide disk initially.
<bulmer> Onburiiku: sorry i was not following your question earlier..what is the problem during install?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<SirBob1701> so anyone ever get ubuntu's surround sound to work with an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b reklipz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<LordUltimaDavid> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulmer> jwtod1: maybe you can try it like that..i try to stay away from Sata drives..
<Onburiiku> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my HD, and I choose to completely format it and install from there. When it starts the installation though, about 15% through it says "Failed to create file system"
<jwtod1> bulmer: k
<X5-452> Moniker42, did you add the extra repositories?
<linuxfanstar> what is the program to set up wifi in kubuntu?
<Moniker42> X5-452, yes
<Moniker42> mutliverse is enabled in Software Sources
<bulmer> Onburiiku: there is an option on grub to disable apcm or apci something (the auto power conservation) so if you are not typing anything it should not go to sleep mode
<ReKlipz> How do i set up my ethernet card for a crossover cable? IE, how do i assign it a custom IP?
<ferret_0567> linuxfanstar: is your DDC working?
<ferret_0567> I am trying to PM you
<Onburiiku> Bulmer: What does that have to do with it?
<bulmer> Onburiiku: also, do you know if your Bios supports booting off of a USB drive?
<bulmer> Onburiiku: during install, USB is put to sleep?
<Onburiiku> Bulmer: I see...
<bulmer> while the cdrom is read..
<linuxfanstar> yes it is working
<linuxfanstar> i am answering you back but you cant get them
<unop> ReKlipz,  use ifconfig to assign an ipaddress
<Onburiiku> I'm pretty sure my BIOS iwll boot from the HD though, because I managesd to install ubunut on it before with a different CD, but it gave alot of errors when it tried to start up.
<SirBob1701> so anyone ever get ubuntu's surround sound to work with an Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe?
<ReKlipz> unop: sorry, im real noob, but whats the syntax look like, ifconfig eth1 <xxxxxxx>
<gilnim> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<X5-452> Moniker42, try only this: "sudo apt-get install rar unrar", it should be enough to unzip your .rar files
<unop> ReKlipz,  man ifconfig should tell you (and even give you an example too)
<ferret_0567> Huh...what is the DDC port because apparently my firewall is blocking incoming connections from you
<ReKlipz> unop: will do, thanks
<toto> hello
<toto> i am a noob
<bettsp> Feisty Fawn never finds the suspend info it wrote when it reboots, any ideas?
<toto> how are you?
<linuxfanstar> dont know, why dont you just talk to me here?
<SYS0110> toto
<bettsp> In other words, it suspends to disk, then when I reboot, it says swap is corrupted and tries to boot normally
<bulmer> Onburiiku: if you are sure your BIOS can support booting off a USB..go for it!
<SYS0110> do u play online rpg games?
<cinnix> ctrl + alt + f1 does not work as is should..i get a corrupt display and no terminal. can anyone help me?
<linuxfanstar> does anyone know the program for configureing wifi in kubuntu?
<godtvisken> What should I use to stream my music outside of my LAN?
<ferret_0567> What desktop enviroment do you want to remove linuxfanstar>
<ferret_0567> ?
<linuxfanstar> gnome
<ferret_0567> ok
<ferret_0567> XFCE or KDE?
<linuxfanstar> kde
<bulmer> cinnix: how about ctrl+alt+f2 or f3 or f4 ?
<Onburiiku> I'm jut gonna keep trying o install it
<Onburiiku> bbl
<cinnix> bulmer: none of them
<SYS0110> no
<ferret_0567> Ubuntu 6.10?
<unop> linuxfanstar,  network-admin perhaps
<linuxfanstar> ya
<SYS0110> ctrl + alt + f7 or f8
<rey_> can anybody help me with pcmcia config?
<X5-452> linuxfanstar, maybe GTKWifi?
<bulmer> cinnix can you reboot? and see if they can recover?
<ferret_0567> Here you go linuxfanstar: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<rey_> I have a atmel_cs wlan card
<linuxfanstar> thnkas
<ReKlipz> unop
<bettsp> Does anyone have Feisty installed and working suspend to disk?
<rey_> which is not auto-detected
<unop> ReKlipz,  yep
<ferret_0567> For others, look at the side-bar on that page if you only want certain DE's
<ReKlipz> unop: I tried: sudo ifconfig eth1 inet netmask 10.0.0.2
<rey_> it used to work with pcmcia-cs if I dropped a config file in /etc/pcmcia
<ferret_0567> linuxfanstar: wait
<cinnix> bulmer: reading the forums say that it was x keyboard setup... it wasn't. some say its ATI, things is I had it working before in a previous installation. I dont knw whats different with this one
<rey_> but I can't get it to work with pcmciautils
<ReKlipz> said: cannot assign requested address
<ferret_0567> Check the command for email programs or other programs that you might want to keep
<linuxfanstar> k
<ReKlipz> unop: im noob =
<bulmer> bettsp umm i dont have feisty but, i would not trust suspending to disk..specially for a production system, for a toy..well maybe
<ReKlipz> gotta do io_addrr
<SYS0110> may be ur installation is corrupted
<SYS0110> it happened with me before
<ferret_0567> Make sure that when you execute that command, it doesn't say it's going to remove anything you don't want it to remove
<bulmer> cinnix this the first time you installed ubuntu on your machine?
<SYS0110> no graphical session
<SYS0110> but when i reinstall it
<ferret_0567> That is all
<SYS0110> it worked :)
<cinnix> bulmer: third or fourth...
<unop> ReKlipz,  yep, the command isnt formulated right  -- you probably want ifconfig eth1 inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.0.0.0
<ferret_0567> It's up to you to trim down that long command to only what you want to remove
<cinnix> bulmer: second edgy install
<bulmer> cinnix: and everytime you lose the access to your consoles?
<ReKlipz> unop: ok, will try
<ferret_0567> My question is: Is NetworkManager very good for wireless users?
<bulmer> ferret_0567: yes
<cinnix> bulmer: only this time, i cant see what is different, asides from perhaps some drivers from the repo
<ReKlipz> unop: thx :)
<ferret_0567> Do you think I should use it when I get my new D-Link DWL-G650 Wireless G CardBus card?
<cinnix> bulmer: regardless, i cant even get a console in vesa graphics drivers
<unop> ReKlipz,  no, i'm not sure that is right either (i'm not on linux to be sure) let me find a page for you
<ferret_0567> I am currently tethered with a very long ethernet cable
<linuxfanstar> if it works out ya
<bulmer> cinnix:  i meant if losing the console everytime you install..that is not right..but for some odd reasons, things gets out of whack, one time deal is no big thing, thats why i ask if you reboot , can it recover
<SYS0110> guys
<ReKlipz> unop: its working, so it must be
<SYS0110> i want some 1 to help
<ferret_0567> I need to leave to install Ubuntu's gaim again...
<ReKlipz> unop: much faster over crossover than via wireless
<cinnix> bulmer: oh right, no ive tried this now with alt cd and live cd, both have the same result
<ferret_0567> I have a newer one I got from another repo
<ferret_0567> ...
<ferret_0567> bye
<ferret_0567> for now
<ReKlipz> ferret_0567: sudo apt-get install gaim
<linuxfanstar> bye thanks
<ReKlipz> hah
<unop> ReKlipz,  thats right yes - :)
<cinnix> bulmer:
<cinnix> bulmer: multiple boots as well :(
<bulmer> cinnix and you have not modified the keyboard mappings?
<SYS0110> hi all
<SYS0110> any help here?
<MrShiat> hi all
<MrShiat> i was also wondering if there was any help in here
<vicente> MrShiat: yes there is if you ask
<SYS0110> i downloaded the wine it was zipped like .tar.bz2
<SYS0110> then i unzipped it
<ReKlipz> unop: so when im done,  I should exec: sudo ifconfig eth1 down, or will it automatically turn it off on reboot?
<MrShiat> I am currently running a laptop with no CDROM drive. It has a blank hd and i am using feather linux. is there an easy way to get ubuntu installed on this thing?
<cinnix> bulmer: nah they are the same i have all the time, default GB. the key combo actually works, the screen goes black, then distrost with green and blue lines ontop of the usplash, sometimes the screen is flooded with pastel colors. ctrl alt f7 brings it back
<ReKlipz> mrShiat: either a net install or a USB install
<SirBob1701> can someone point me to a good surround sound guide?
<cinnix> distorts*
<MrShiat> is there a good FAQ for the net install?
<unop> ReKlipz,  do you want the interface to be disabled on next boot?
<ReKlipz> unop: well, since i'm not using it, shouldnt it be?
<bulmer> cinnix: GB?
<MrShiat> ReKlipz: can i do a net install from feather linux?
<unop> ReKlipz,  well, to avoid complications (especially if another interface uses the same ip address settings) you should, yes
<cinnix> bulmer: no moddifications.. great britain
<unop> ReKlipz,  sudo sh -c "ifconfig eth1 delete; ifconfig down"  ought to do it
<ReKlipz> mrshiat: i'm not sure, since feather linux is runnin on your lappy that you want to install ubunto on, probably not
<ReKlipz> unop: k, thanks
<MrShiat> ReKlipz: feather is actually running off of a usb stick
<ReKlipz> mrshiaT: then i would suggest you run the ubuntu install off of a usb stick too
<MrShiat> ReKipz: thanks for the help
<MrShiat> have a good one
<ReKlipz> Can someone tell me how to get my brightness keys on my laptop keyboard working? Any of the function keys that put a display on the screen cause the screen to corrupt and ubuntu to crash. the mute key and the LCD/CRT keys work, but not the volume/brightness keys (they are the ones that put stuff on the screen).
<ReKlipz> mrshiat, no problem, hope it works
<bulmer> cinnix: am stumped..need something to eat..be back laters
<cinnix> bulmer: no worries, thanks
<jwtod1> bulmer: same problem :(
<jwtod1> bulmer: i removed the sata's and went w/ a single ide master
<mon^rch> can anyone help me get a highid in amule?
<rbil> ReKlipz: don't know if this will help at all, but check and see whether you have the package libxosd2 installed
<cinnix> guys, tty will not display, can anyone help?
<ReKlipz> rbil: whats the easiest way to do that via apt-get at terminal?
<sudama> wow, something amazing just happened in #debian...suckers
<rbil> ReKlipz: sudo apt-get install libxosd2
<ReKlipz> hah, ok
<sudama> whats the problem with tty, cinnix?
<ReKlipz> its not installed
<jwtod1> i'm having trouble w/ a 6.10 install on a new box. nvidia 8800 card. x reports "no device found". ideas?
<rbil> ReKlipz: well try installing it. but like I said, don't know that this will fix your prob but won't do any harm
<sudama> jwtodl,, what does scanpci says?
<Fotf> Hello!
<jwtod1> sudama: this is a new box. i don't have the kernel up yet on it.
<tenco> how do install a complete gnome desktop? which package do i need to install?
<jwtod1> sudama: even running in safe mode fails
<unop> tenco,  ubuntu-desktop
<ReKlipz> ribl: do i need to restart quick?
<Fotf> I can't figure out how to install my printer drivers, can someone give me a hand?(I am an ubuntu newb)
<rbil> restart what?
<ReKlipz> my machine
<ZVMHurdyGurdyMan> i would like to use Ubuntu off a live CD but I have this problem with using the internet. I have a Linksys G Wireless USB thing for my PC and I dont know how to get it to recognize it.
<sudama> so, if I understand, WHICH SOFT did U install already? or you have just the new box, empty  disk?
<tenco> unop: no. _all_ gnome software which a vanilla gnome release contains, even those in universe or multiverse
<jwtod1> sudama: yep. new h/w across the board.
<Fotf> Sooo...
<jwtod1> i've installed ubuntu on a few systems b4. haven't run into this problem though.
<Fotf> I put the CD with my printer drivers in my machine
<unop> tenco,  you can install _all_ gnome software by something like  sudo aptitude install `aptitude search gnome | cut -c 3-30 | xargs`
<sudama> okay, do you have the cd, or the iso file, or what?
<Fotf> And there is a folder called Linux
<ZVMHurdyGurdyMan> snd me a message if you can help.
<melon> ok.. can somebody pretend i'm not super lazy 'n paste me the link that gets pasted every time somebody asks how to get mp3s working on ubuntu :)
<tenco> unop: hmm. no. that's too much. contains things like r-gnome, e.g. :)
<Fotf> And I see a bunch of files
<Fotf> I am spoiled by the evil windows and is usless without an automated installer
<tenco> unop: and meta-package gnome is version 2.14.3 ^^
<sudama> MO: sudo apt-get install automatix. the install codecs, etc etc :)
<Fotf> How do I install drivers?
<Kud|> How do you edit processes that load up in a session via a terminal?
<sudama> U heard me, MELON ??
<Fotf> I crawled the net and can only find tutorials on how to install drivers for graphics cards
<unop> tenco,  i find that installing ubuntu-desktop brings in most gnome packages you'd use on a day to day basis -- anything extra can always be installed at a later time
<rbil> Fotf: what drivers do you want to install?
<jwtod1> sudama: i just put 6.10 (not LTS) iso on a cd and am trying to install and/or boot from it. same problem in starting x.
<ferret_0567> Can NetworkManager be made to use static IP Addresses
<melon> lol.. no?
<ferret_0567> ?
<Kud|> anyone? I can't load any desktop environment at the moment because of one program that is starting at the boot of an X server :(
<bur[n] er> ferret_0567, I'm not using it for just that reason :\
<sudama> does it boot ? do you get the options screen? do you get it runnig, at least, in text mode ?
<zcat[1] > Fotf: what printer?
<Fotf> Ribil, could you  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on?
<bur[n] er> ferret_0567, if you get it working, let me know :)
<campbell> hey i have an e250 sandisk mp3 player how would i get ubentu to pick it up?
<Kud|> sudama: I can get to a terminal, that's about it
<Fotf> A laser printer from samsung
<rbil> it's on
<Fotf> hold on
<bur[n] er> campbell, use banshee?
<campbell> ?
<tenco> unop: i'm testing 2.17.90 here on feisty. thus i need all gnome packages a vanilla gnome release contains. installing those without doing this boring task manually would be nice :). maybe i should grep for 2.17.90 versions...
<campbell> whats banshee
<campbell> ?
<sudama> r u sure is right iso for your processor?
<jwtod1> susama: no. i get the "install or start in safe mode" menu but after which it dies because of x. i should start it in txt mode.
<bur[n] er> !banshee | campbell
<ubotu> campbell: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ReKlipz> ribl: i tried it without rebooting, it still crashed
<Kud|> sudama, it was installed fine earlier. I just added a program to the startup of a session and it completely screwed up my boot
<Fotf> samsung SCX-4200
<Fotf> I have the CD
<sudama> sorry, late... do u have gnome /kde installed?
<rbil> and the CD has drivers for Linux?
<Kud|> sudama, gnome
<unop> tenco,  you'd probably find like-minded people, approaches and ideas in #ubuntu+1 where testing on fesity happens
<Fotf> Yeah
<EnsignRedshirt> To load a module at boot, I put the name in /etc/modules.  I am running dapper.  Is this the same in all versions of ubuntu?
<Fotf> it has a folder called linux in it
<Fotf> and
<Fotf> hold on
<tenco> unop: ok
<sudama> oh, I ssee.. check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fotf> HAs a bunch of .SH files in it
<Jamo> is mod_jk.so the same as jk.load ?
<Fotf> and a couple files that I thought were executables
<Fotf> Also, an autorun
<rbil> Fotf: no readme file?
<Fotf> along with it's inf
<Fotf> A manual
<rbil> Linux doesn't use inf
<Fotf> that points me to a non-existing section
<ferret_0567> Can NetworkManager be told to use static IP addresses?
<Fotf> The cd is for Macs, Linux and Windows
<Fotf> a compatilation
<bur[n] er> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kud|> sudama, where would it be listed under in my xorg.conf?
<rbil> you could try add printer in Administrator ... Printing ... and see whether pointing to Linux directory on cd does it
<LiENUS> how much longer till something like beryl will be default in ubuntu?
<rbil> or maybe there's a sh file called install.sh?
<EnsignRedshirt> compatilation = compatible compilation? Cool new word...
<ReKlipz> beryl is easy to install, its just beta still
<rbil> really u need to read instructions
<sudama> u now how to use a terminal? (sorry, don mean anything)... type     less /etc/X11/xorg.conf.Does gnome start manually?
<ReKlipz> rbil: so that may / may not have worked?
<Fotf> Install.SH and commoninstall.SH
<Jamo> could someone help me with an apache2 tomcat connection issue
<sudama> to start gnome, type    gdm
<rbil> FotF: well possibly running install.sh will do it? surely there's a readme
<Kud|> sudama, I don't have any problems starting gnome, once it starts and runs the process I added to the startup, gnome freezes and reboots X
<EnsignRedshirt> Is putting the module name in /etc/modules the correct way to load a module at boot in the latest versions of ubuntu?
<sudama> wich processe?
<sudama> sorry, shit keyboard
<jwtod1> sudama: any ideas on how to install 6.10 via text mode? bypassing x for now?
<Kud|> sudama, it was compiz
<Fotf> rbil: So, .sh's are basically like .exe's in windows?
<ReKlipz> jwtod1: you could do the minimal install c
<ReKlipz> cd
<sudama> wait, I check something...hold on :D
<Kud|> whatever the "compiz-tray-icon" is exactly what it was I believe
<jwtod1> reklipz: is that a boot arg?
<ReKlipz> umm
<ReKlipz> no
<rbil> Fotf: yeh, in a terminal go to the directory holding that file and run ./install.sh
<jwtod1> i have never had initial install issue like w/ ubuntu b4. odd.
<zcat[1] > sh's are like .bat's in windows, kinda
<ReKlipz> whats the issue>'
<ReKlipz> anyone know of a real good intro to linux tutorial that will show me the ropes, not like a noob to ubuntu thing, but something about the roots of linux
<livingdaylight> is eMule not in repositories?
<Fotf> rbil: How do I get into the directory via terminal?
<rbil> Fotf: you might have to run as sudo ... like this ... sudo ./install.sh
<livingdaylight> also i downloaded bittornado but i don't see it in menu
<jwtod1> reklipz: burned 6.10 desktop iso to cd. tyiing to install on a new box. video card is asus en8800gtx (nvidia). fails at startx because of "no device found" ... just for an install.
<Fotf> oh oh ohhhh, lemme try something here
<FluxD> Hi I am having a problem staring programs at startup everything i add into sessions is deleted when i login and therefore they dont start. Can anyone help?
<livingdaylight> and i went to Menu edit and added bittorrent but when i click on down load i still only find default Azeurus, which doesn't work
<ReKlipz> jwtod1: I had a similar problem: my cd rom drive was so shitty that i couldnt do anything on the desktop when i booted from live cd, so i couldnt click the install icon, i downloaded the alternate install cd, and it worked fine
<livingdaylight> when i look in /usr/bin/ i don't see bittorrent or bittornado i just installed via synaptic
<Fotf> so, do I type in the drive letter or the CD name?
<livingdaylight> Any ideas?
<jwtod1> ahh
<livingdaylight> if bittorrent is not in /usr/bin/ then where is it?
<Fotf> rbil: so, do I type in the drive letter or the CD name?
<ReKlipz> /etc/bittornado
<jwtod1> reklipz: i was just thinking of going w/ an older install cd
<FluxD> livingdaylight all programs are not necessarily in usr/bin
<unop> livingdaylight,  use  which bittorrent  to find out
<OneOfTheMany> is there any way I can create a linux software RAID 5 partition and share it with windows?
<rbil> Fotf: no, find the cd mount point and go there
<sudama> check this... http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/install.html#2    and if not, this...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot    this is what u need
<ReKlipz> well, you could try that, and find what drivers make x work, and then use that on 6.1
<livingdaylight> i downloaded bittornado but i don't see it in menu
<Simpleton> guys
<livingdaylight> and i went to Menu edit and added bittorrent but when i click on down load i still only find default Azeurus, which doesn't work
<Simpleton> whats up with all the dcc spamming
<Simpleton> its been happening for 9 hours now
<livingdaylight>  when i look in /usr/bin/ i don't see bittorrent or bittornado i just installed via synaptic
<Fotf> How do I find a cd mount point?
<rbil> try cd /media/cdrom
<livingdaylight> unop, don't understand
<TooR4u> how to mount NTFS file system in ubuntu .....
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | TooR4u
<livingdaylight> FluxD, that is why i 'm asking where would bittorrent be ?
<ubotu> TooR4u: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<unop> livingdaylight,  at a terminal - which bittorrent
<ReKlipz> livingdatlight, ya what unop said
<dimeotane> anyone know what hidden folder my gnome panel setting are saved in?  Its really weird. .I rebooted and my gnome panels are all back to default
<rbil> Fotf: then cd to the directory that contains the linux install
<ReKlipz> speaking of bittorrent, what is the best linux client?
<arrenlex> Is there a way to symlink recursively?
<unop> livingdaylight,  or better -- type -a bittorrent
* zcat[1]  likes rtorrent
<livingdaylight> unop, got nothing
<rbil> use the command ls to see files/directories
<OneOfTheMany> is there any way I can create a linux software RAID 5 partition and share it with windows?
<unop> livingdaylight,  do you know what command launches bittorrent?
<kk_> hi
<livingdaylight> unop, -a command not found
<livingdaylight> unop, i use gui
<unop> livingdaylight, you forgot to type type before -a -- type -a command
<livingdaylight> unop, Applications/Internet/bittorrent
<ReKlipz> livingdaylight: which -a bittorrent
<ReKlipz> livingdaylight: type -a bittorrent
<ReKlipz> lol
<kk_> ist hier jemand der deutsch spricht
<ReKlipz> i prolly just confused him
<Fotf> rbil: only my desktop and the example folder
<zcat[1] > "type type -a bittorrent" :-)
<FluxD> Hi the session startup tab feature is not starting my progras at startup
<rbil> in a terminal do this ... cd /media/cdrom
<rbil> then ls
<ReKlipz> FluxD, i just used it and it worked for me
<livingdaylight> ReKlipz, says not found
<Fotf> no such directory
<sudama> <jwtod1> i heard lots of people with your card installed Kubuntu..just this :)
<jwtod1> thx
<livingdaylight> ReKlipz, but i can see it in my menu, lol
<FluxD> ReKlipz whatever I add there is deleted on login what do i do? is ther an alternate way?
<Fotf> I know this would have worked if I was running my Knoppix LiveCD though
<jwtod1> i get a diff error now w/ ubuntu 6
<ReKlipz> FluxD, not sure, maybe someone else will know
<Fotf> ...
<jalvarado> livingdaylight, maybe it wasnt good installed, try to do it again
<unop> livingdaylight,  well, it's probably a command that starts with bt - something like bt-launch or something obscure -- try tab-completing it a terminal
<zcat[1] > "apropos bittorrent" perhaps?
<livingdaylight> jalvarado i'm using bittorrent, its fine
<jalvarado> livingdaylight... try to install it again
<jalvarado> yes... its good
<jalvarado> its been a long time
<Telroth> can someone help me with kernel booting problems? My system refused to boot after a hardware upgrade and even the lilvecd isn't loading. The kernel simiply hangs while booting up
<livingdaylight> unop, when i try auto complete i get bitmap
<rbil> Fotf: try this then ... cd /media/cdrom0
<MarcN> Telroth: what did you add/replace?
<Telroth> processor, motherboard, graphics card, ram :)
<gpm> hey all, is it possible to convert flv video to h264 (for video ipod) using mencoder?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is adding the module name to /etc/modules the correct way load a module at boot in 6.10?
<Telroth> knoppix 4.0 boots fine, and so does windows.
<Telroth> let me boot up the live cd with nosplash to get the line where it hangs
<FluxD> Hi is there an alternate way to start programs at login other than sessions?
<jalvarado> FluxD. i have done it with Unix but i dont remember
<ReKlipz> FluxD, im looking
<jalvarado> let me find some info
<jwtod1> now i am getting acpi issues
<ReKlipz> I did it with beryl
<Fotf> rbil: No dice
<rbil> the cd is showing on desktop?
<FluxD> jalvarado ReKlipz ty
<Fotf> SHould I just right click the thing and select run in terminal?
<Fotf> yeah
<atrus> "lpinfo -v" isn't showing my usb printer, and it doesn't show up in the "detected printers" section of the web interface. I know that it used to. what's likely to be wrong or worth investigating?
<rbil> and you've opened a terminal?
<Fotf> yeah
<bulmer> FluxD: how are you even adding it to a session?
<rbil> what does this show ...
<unop> livingdaylight,  are you trying to autocomplete "bit" or "bt" ? ;)
<rbil> ls -l /media
<motin_> newly written - please do comment - http://wiki.motin.eu/BeginnersGuideToInstallingProgramsInUbuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Perhaps in ~/.bash_profile
<livingdaylight> unop, bit
<ReKlipz> FLuxD
<FluxD> bulmer I goto the session and browse to the program
<ReKlipz> PM me
<unop> livingdaylight,  try completeing bt
<Fotf> ls: invalid option
<rbil> LS ... ls
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt how?
<Fotf> that is what I did though
<Fotf> it says
<Fotf> ls: Invalid Option -- /
<rbil> too strange
<bulmer> FluxD: adding to a session is after the login, you said before login?
<rbil> try cd /
<livingdaylight> unop, i get a huge list
<rbil> then ls -l
<Telroth> MarcN: booting the live cd shows me the following things: resource allocation errors for a sata/ide controller (the secondary one, JMicron in brand), then about 50 complaints that my cd rom drive is confused, a pointer (seems to describe cd rom error), and it then tells me it's disabling IRQ #50
<Fotf> says CD does not exist
<jalvarado> livingdaylight, have you try with locate?
<jalvarado> it can give you a smaller list
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SuBLiMe> estoy configurando mi servidor vsftpd con usuarios fantasmas y me da error 530 al intentar conectarme
<bulmer> Telroth: and jwtod1  both of you have SATA drives..seems to cause major problems
<Fotf> Should I copy the files onto my desktop and then try running from the desktop?
<FluxD> bulmer I meant after login sorry like after it shows the gnome splah screen
<SuBLiMe> alguien podria intentar entrar ?
<GIgs> I can't seem to get 3D working with the ATI binary driver...   it says: (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<Telroth> bulmer, i've used ubuntu for 4 months without any errors with my sata drives
<jalvarado> SuBLiMe a donde quieres que entre?
<rbil> Fotf: you can try making a new directory in your home directory and copying files to there
<rbil> I wouldn't put them on desktop
<unop> livingdaylight,  i think the easiest way to determine which executable launches bittorrent is to probably -- drag the bt icon from the menu to the desktop and examine it's properties via right-click, properties, etc
<jalvarado> Fotf: you want the programs to run in terminal or in graphic mode?
<livingdaylight> unop, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4055/ what am i supposed to do with this ?
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: .bash_profile is a bash script that is run when you login in.  I think you could add commands to that file, but I haven't tried it, so maybe there are reasons it wouldn't work.
<livingdaylight> unop, i see
<rbil> jalvarado: it's a bash script so probably wants to run in a term
<jalvarado> sure...
<jalvarado> sorry
<Fotf> Now, when I double click the SH, a window pops up and a terminal quickly pops up and dissapears when I select "Run from terminal"
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt any idea ho to use it?
<rbil> Fotf: did u copy to a dir in your home directory, what's it called?
<Telroth> bulmer, all of my drives (sata, ide, dvd burner, etc.) were working and fully functional on Edgy (I actually have an installation of edgy on the sata drive, never had any trouble with it)
<bulmer> FluxD: try to open that file. it is just a script..add what you wanted at the end
<Fotf> copied to a folder on desktop called linux
<FluxD> bulmer in home dir?
<Fotf> *Called linuc
<bulmer> Telroth: oh okay, the other user here can use your install skills with Sata..he's having a major issues
<ReKlipz> test
<ReKlipz> test
<rbil> OK, then do this ... cd ~/Desktop/linux
<bulmer> FluxD: yes, at the home dir of user
<Telroth> bulmer, heh, It Just Worked (TM) for me :<
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Well, my first test would be to edit the file, and add, for example, "firefox &" (without the quotes) at the end, and see if that started firefox when I logged in.  (I would test it now, but I don't want to logout at the moment :)  Smarter people than me might know right away whether that will work.
<Fotf> Again, says does not exist
<Telroth> EnsignRedshirt, it shoudl work
<Amadeo> Does anyone know how to fix the regedit problems in wine 0.9.30?
<rbil> Fotf: how is that possible? you said you copied it
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt thx :)
<rbil> Fotf: you must be doing something really wrong
<Fotf> rbil: I do not know
<Fotf> yeah
<rbil> I guess you don't have ssh installed? :-)
<Telroth> EnsignRedshirt 'echo "firefox &" >> ~/.bash_profile' <-- easy way to append commands on the end of your .bash_profile
<Fotf> I don't think so
<rbil> Fotf: you registered with this channel?
<Fotf> rbil: nope
<uberspaced> what/s the name of a termal program that does shells that isn't tied to gnome or kde?
<EnsignRedshirt> Speaking of smarter people... In 6.10, is it still correct to add the module name to /etc/modules if you want the modules loaded at boot?
<uberspaced> kindof like konsole, but something that i'd be able to use with a pretty simple window manager?
<rbil> Fotf: is it ubuntu you're running?
<Telroth> uberspaced, sh, bash, xerm ?
<Fotf> Yeah
<livingdaylight> unop, any reason why emule is not in repositories?
<Fotf> says so on the splash screen
<Toma-> uberspaced: xterm
<Fotf> has the ubunto logo on the top left
<rbil> Fotf: and you've opened a terminal?
<jalvarado> livingdaylight try with other name... maybe amule
<uberspaced> Telroth, one that has multiple tabs; i'm too lazy to read the screen man page ;)
<Fotf> Yeah
<rbil> what does ls say in the terminal
<uberspaced> or maybe I should just get really good at using screen.
<Fr3e-DoM> sudo apt-get install amule
<uberspaced> i dunno.
<Fotf> desktop examples
<Fr3e-DoM> Or check your sources list
<livingdaylight> jalvarado, thx
<rbil> ok, try cd desktop
<livingdaylight> jalvarado, presumably its the same application
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to set the IP address for a wireless connection?
<Fotf> nothing
<spasticteapot> No GUIs seem to work - I've just been using iwconfig.
<rbil> do ls now
<Fotf> No such file or directory
<rbil> paste the prompt here
<Telroth> uberspaced, konsole will run on a lightweight WM, you just have to have kdelibs installed
<uberspaced> I guess screen will have to do for now.
<jalvarado> livingdaylight, about emule-amule?
<Fotf> can't
<Fotf> using bro's laptop
<Fotf> because the wired internet's down
<bulmer> spasticteapot: i would assume you'd modify /etc/network/interfaces and assign it with static address
<Fotf> wireless is the only thing that's working
<GIgs> is it OK that agpgart kernel module loaded even though I don't have an AGP video card?
<Telroth> uberspaced, i replied to your question in case you missed it
<Fotf> it just says
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<livingdaylight> jalvarado, yes
<uberspaced> Telroth, yes, i read it; thanks for the response.
<rbil> Fotf: so you aren't working on the computer you want to install the printer on?
<jalvarado> livingdaylight, yes is the same app
<Fotf> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<uberspaced> when you said 'xerm' you meant 'xterm' right?
<syock> Guys, you know how I can make my apps launch faster? I saw this Beryl demo where the terminal launched in below 2 seconds. Mine takes 7 seconds before it`s ready to use.
<Fotf> I am physicaly beside the one I want the drivers to work on
<livingdaylight> jalvarado, http://www.jamendo.com/en/?album_id=347&p=p2pdl you see i need emule
<livingdaylight> jalvarado, ahh...ok, so that's good
<jalvarado> yes
<jalvarado> livingdaylight
<rbil> what does the prompt say?
<bulmer> syock is it the first time it was launched? or perhaps 2nd or 3rd?
<Telroth> uberspaced, yes, my mistake
<Fotf> bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory
<jalvarado> livingdaylight, you also can download another program like limewire, i used and it works fine
<jalvarado> used in ubuntu
<rbil> Fotf: you don't know what a prompt is obviously. what does pwd     say?
<usr13> Fotf: He wants you to show him what is to the left of the cursor.
<Fotf> oh!
<livingdaylight> jalvarado, but that particular link i gave you ask for either emule or bittorrent
<Telroth> jalvarado, if livingdaylight is looking for a bittorrent program, i recommend azureus
<Fotf> I thought synax and prompt were the same
<Fotf> sorry
<livingdaylight> Telroth, Azeurus don't work for me
<jalvarado> ok
<ReKlipz> azureus, does that require the jvm on linux?
<Telroth> ReKlipz, yes
<Fotf> fotf@fotf-desktop:-$
<Telroth> ReKlipz, apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<livingdaylight> ReKlipz, jvm?
<rbil> results of the pwd command?
<ReKlipz> java viirtual machine
<Telroth> livingdaylight, jvm = java virtual machine. required to run java programs, like azureus
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know of a good wiffi manager for linux that actually works?
<jalvarado> livingdaylight, Java virtual machine
<livingdaylight> thx
<Fotf> says /home/fotf
<ReKlipz> is there a utorrent port to linux?
<rbil> and ls   doesn't list directories?
<Simpleton> your a torrent'
<vray_ub> Is xchat-gnome known to work with the Fish encryption plugin?
<ReKlipz> ls not listing directories is bad
<Dritzen> Anyone having difficulties with nautilus after an update?
<Fotf> says Desktop and Examples
<ReKlipz> nautilus, that KDE or GDM?
<mrwillob1> I cannot connect to the internet with Ubuntu after a reboot
<ReKlipz> (im new to this stuff, but getting the hang of it)
<Dritzen> Actually, nevermind.  I got nautilus working again
<mrwillob1> is there a way to undo the last update or something?
<Dritzen> Nautilus runs on gnome
<rbil> Fotf: then do ... cd ~/Desktop
<rbil> I told u that before
<Onburiiku> Okay, good news and bad news.
<usr13> mrwillob1: What kind of internet connection do you have?
<mrwillob1> T1 or something
<Fotf> Okay, the prompt is at the desktop
<ReKlipz> how do you list the packages that match a string in apt-get?
<EnsignRedshirt> If you are using edgy (6.10): Does the file /etc/modules exist?
<Dritzen> When I'm unmounting a windows share, nautilus keeps crashing.  Hm..
<mrwillob1> I'm connecting through school
<rbil> Fotf: do ls and u should seee linux dir?
<FluxD> ReKlipz it didnt start gaim
<Fotf> ueah
<Fotf> yeah
<usr13> mrwillob1: show us output of command:  ifconfig
<rbil> cd linux
<earthmeLon> Hey buddies. I am having a problem. I keep hitting shift+bkspc and my screen turns black. How do i disable this, or just get back to my windows manager?
<mrwillob1> I'm on openSUSE right now
<usr13> or, look for IP address
<rbil> do ls and u should see files
<Toulouse> hey guys, are amd processors typically linux friendly? i'm about to get an AMD athlon 64 +3400
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, but is wireless or wire?
<amac777> does ekiga phone work? I keep getting errors about my "registration failed" even though I have a valid sip account. It half worked one time but the incoming audio was not played due to some kind of a sound driver duplexing problem. I'm using alsa so I don't understand why this would happen. Wondering if anyone has got ekiga phone working?
<mrwillob1> ifconfig does not have an IP address, I noticed that
<usr13> Fotf: or, look for IP address
<mrwillob1> wired
<cchance> How do i install [plugins for supybot)
<usr13> mrwillob1: restart the network
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, have you checked if you've got an ip?
<Fotf> there
<rbil> ok, do this ... ls -l
<Fotf> okies, now, I just run install.sh?
<mrwillob1> yes, I did ifconfig and there was no IP address listed, how do I restart the network?
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, ifconfig eth0?
<rbil> and post results to here .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jalvarado> let me remember
<aMohammed> does gaim support live protocol ?
<morphish> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-unichrome in this link there are unichrome chipsets listed as supported that http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/ lists as not supported, does ubuntu actually work on their own unichrome drivers?
<bulmer> mrwillob1: are you using DHCP or static ip address?
<usr13> mrwillob1: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mrwillob1> DHCP
<Fotf> files listed
<usr13> mrwillob1: dhclient
<Fotf> I can't
<earthmeLon> Why do i keep getting people trying to send me 0kb files with no names?
<Fotf> wired internet does not work
<EnsignRedshirt> Where are all the kernel gurus tonight?
<usr13> mrwillob1: issue command:  dhclient
<rbil> Fotf: oh right
<rbil> no readme there?
<Fotf> it just lists my files
<rbil> no isntructions there?
<jalvarado> usr13, mrwillob1,  thats right
<rbil> instructions
<aMohammed> does gaim support live protocol ?
<Fotf> only something called rd
<mrwillob1> alright, I will go try that, I have to boot back into it
<Fotf> is remotely close to readme
<Onburiiku> Good news is I was able to install Ubuntu on my external HD. The bad news, is when I boot it up it asks for a login and password. Nothing I try will work. During the setup it asked for the name of the computer and a password, but no other login/password stuff after that. It won't even login using the computer name and password. One thing that seems relevant though, is after it installed everything, there was just a black screen with two 
<cablesm102> aMohammed, live protocol?
<rbil> there's an install.sh
<mrwillob1> what should I expect to happen?
<aMohammed> yeah ! @live.com
<jalvarado> mrwillob1to start the network
<cablesm102> aMohammed, isn't that the same as MSN?
<rbil> if so .... I guess try this .... sudo ./install.sh
<mrwillob1> alright, I will reboot and hope it works
<mrwillob1> thanks!
<jalvarado> sure
<aMohammed> yes ! i tried to log in with my live account but failed !
<cablesm102> aMohammed, try setting it up for MSN but use your Live name and password.
<cchance> How do i install supybot plugins
<cablesm102> aMohammed, let me look at something
<wimpies> HI all, I get connection refused when running smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<Fotf> sudo: ./install.sh: command was not found
<wimpies> what might be wrong ?
<aMohammed> k , will do
<FearMoth> how can I stop apt-get from finishing downloading a package (flashplugin-nonfree) and installing it? it's taking forever to download
<syock> After a fresh reboot, my virtual terminal takes about 7 seconds to start up. If not closed, subsequent terminal launches takes only 1.5 seconds each. But after all of them are closed, it will again take long time to start up a new one.
<bulmer> FearMoth: ps -aux|grep apt-get  then kill that pid
<cablesm102> aMohammed, I'd try using Gaim as if it were an MSN account.
<Onburiiku> Nobody said anything so I'll just copy and paste this...
<Onburiiku> Good news is I was able to install Ubuntu on my external HD. The bad news, is when I boot it up it asks for a login and password. Nothing I try will work. During the setup it asked for the name of the computer and a password, but no other login/password stuff after that. It won't even login using the computer name and password. One thing that seems relevant though, is after it installed everything, there was just a black screen with two 
<cchance> How do i install plugins for supybot
<jalvarado> by the way guys... with suse i mouted a network shared folder like this... smbmount //server/sharedFolder /home/alvarado/folder, now how do i do it with ubuntu?
<aMohammed> i'm downloading the latest beta now
<rjm1982> FearMoth, also...if your using firefox, just go to a page that requires flash 9 and it will auto download now that the office plugin is out
<DarthShrine> bulmer, Shouldn't a ^C on the apt-get work too?
<FearMoth> bulmer: but then the next time i run apt-get dist-upgrade it says 1 not fully installed or removed in the packages to install and asks if i want to continue. if i press y, it tries to download it, and if i press n it just aborts apt-get and does the same thing next time
<rjm1982> err, office = official, sorry
<Fotf> sudo: ./install.sh: command was not found
<bulmer> DarthShrine: i doubt it..but if its in same tty maybe..try it
<jwtod1> i have an intel e6600 chip. do i want the intel x86 iso? vs the 6b4 amd iso?
<syock> If I`m to build a deb out of a source, do I fakeinstall as in Debian?
<jalvarado> by the way guys... with suse i mouted a network shared folder like this... smbmount //server/sharedFolder /home/alvarado/folder, now how do i do it with ubuntu?
<bulmer> FearMoth: umm im not familiar with how apt-get does its download
<usr13> jalvarado: sudo  smbmount //server/sharedFolder
<usr13> (I think)
<rjm1982> Anyone here installed Ubuntu on an intel mac mini?  I'm thinking of getting one because of the small size...i dont like osx at all though..so it would be strictly a linux bx...anyone had any experience with it and or knows of hardware issues?
<DarthShrine> jalvarado, I think you install smbfs and just use the mount command.
<jalvarado> usr13, yea i tried that already
<jalvarado> ok
<bur[n] er> rjm1982, me too!!  I'm so curious... i know there were issues with wifi card awihle ago
<GMWeezel> Only one application is allowed access to my sound output or input at one time; how can I fix this?
<Fotf> rbil: sudo: ./install.sh: command was not found
<jalvarado> thanx
<rbil> Fotf: post results of this ... ls -l install.sh
<Fotf> kk
<bur[n] er> rjm1982, system76.com has some small form factor ubuntu boxes as well... though I'm curious about a mac mini still
<EnsignRedshirt> rjm: "...because of the small size..."  You can get pretty small PCs, too.
<Fotf> juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuujkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<usr13> jalvarado: just issue comand  smbmount
<FearMoth> rjm1982 do you know how to cancel apt-get from installing an incomplete package?
<Fotf> woopa
<Fotf> laptop fell down
<Fotf> sorry
<rjm1982> Ensign...not that small :)
<rbil> haha
<ccvp> UFC 67 is Live on PPV NOW
<rjm1982> but yeah, you can get close
<system_> hello all
<usr13> jalvarado: it will give  you instructions.
<ccvp> ultimate fighting championship 67 - on PPV now
<ccvp> if you have WINAMP - you can view UFC 67
<ccvp> FOR FREE
<syock> Cool it shoots out that many k`s when it fell?
<ccvp> http://dontshare.selfip.org:1441/;stream.nsv
<ccvp> http://mma.dnsdojo.net:7771/listen.pls
<ccvp> http://mma.dnsdojo.org:1441/listen.pls
<ccvp> http://crocop.kicks-ass.net:8000/listen.pls
<ccvp> http://dontshare.selfip.org:1441/listen.pls
<system_> i wanna install real player for ubuntu
<jalvarado> usr13, sure
<ccvp> in WINAMP
<ccvp> FOR UFC 67
<EnsignRedshirt> Fotf: So that's what a falling laptop sounds like on irc.
<bur[n] er> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
<rbil> rofl
<system_> i wanna install real player for ubuntu
<Fotf> install.sh
<system_> i wanna install real player for ubuntu
<system_> i wanna install real player for ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-24-236-120-166.knology.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> system_, please don't repeat
<Onburiiku> Good news is I was able to install Ubuntu on my external HD. The bad news, is when I boot it up it asks for a login and password. Nothing I try will work. During the setup it asked for the name of the computer and a password, but no other login/password stuff after that. It won't even login using the computer name and password. One thing that seems relevant though, is after it installed everything, there was just a black screen with two 
<Hobbsee> !real player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> is it executable?
<system_> no 1 wanna help
<system_> shit
<Fotf> s
<rbil> what are permissions?
<Hobbsee> !patience | system_
<ubotu> system_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cablesm102> system_, be nice and maybe someone will
<TooR4u> rrrrrrrrrrrr
<syock> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fotf> I am the only user
<Fotf> so I guess admin
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, Did you do an OEM install?
<bur[n] er> !real | system_
<ubotu> system_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FearMoth> rjm1982: yes, it still wants to install it next time
<Onburiiku> Darhtshrine: yes
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, So you've tried the user oem with your password?
<jalvarado> DarthShrine, i installed smbfs and now is displaying some options, it didnt before
<system_> lol , so iam not nice
<jalvarado> thanks
<system_> whatever
<jwtod1> ok ..  looks like i have ubuntu 6.10 live running in text mode. any ideas as to how to get it installed? and get x happy :)
<FluxD> So whatever I do ubuntu wont let me stat programs at startup. Is this a bug? or soething wrong on my part?
<DarthShrine> jalvarado, :)
<rbil> Fotf: post first colum of the results of ls -l install.sh
<Onburiiku> Ooh, so the username would be OEM? No, I haven't tried that.
<jwtod1> btw, i am now running w/ my old cd drive vs the new one
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, In lower case though, I would think.
<cablesm102> FluxD, how are you setting up the startup programs?
<syock> system_: Computer name is not user name. When logging in, you input your user name.
<Fotf> only one thing in one collumn
<Fotf> install.sh
<Onburiiku> Okay, thanks. I'll go try that. I'll be back if it works or not. I'll let you know. =)
<rbil> u didn't do ls -l
<rbil> that's a lower case "L"
<Fotf> I know
<sudama> somebody is good in hacking? i m getting a lot of strange things here ..
<FluxD> cablesm102 I tried sessions but didnt work then someone told me using a sh script didnt work and I dont know how to do using .bash_profile file
<cablesm102> sudama, how 'bout describing them?
<rbil> must be something similar to -rw-r-- etc
<usr13> jalvarado: Nautilus will mount it for you.
<cablesm102> FluxD, how did you try sessions? What did you put for the command in Startup Programs
<Fotf> fotf@fotf-desktop:-Desktop/linux$ ls 01 install.sh
<Fotf> fotf@fotf-desktop:-Desktop/linux$ ls -1 install.sh
<bulmer> FearMoth can you try apt-get remove ?
<FearMoth> rjm1982: yup, I just tried that and it worked :) thanks
<usr13> jalvarado: Places --> Netowrk Servers
<jwtod1> i am now running live text mode. "startx" reports "no device found". ideas? thx.
<jalvarado> usr13, yes but i need it to know by terminal for some scripts that i have
<usr13> jalvarado: o
<system_> i want real player setup .deb file
<system_> realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<DarthShrine> Fotf, It's ls -l (that is a lower case L)
<sudama> lots of connections to my 4662 port ... i have no emule, but i guess if u nmap me, is the only 1 u get becouse is the only NAT open one..but there is a firewall, before, anyway..
<system_> i cant find it
<jwtod1> my graphics card is an en8800
<jalvarado> DarthShrine, usr13, now i mounted thanks guys
<rbil> Fotf: no ... it's ls -l    that's ls hyphen lowercase L
<ferret_0567> NetworkManager can use static IP addresses, right?
<DarthShrine> jalvarado, No problem.
<FluxD> cablesm102 /usr/bin/gaim I pasted that
<syock> system_: I think you can get an install script from Real`s site if I`m not mistaken
<Fotf> oh
<cablesm102> FluxD, get rid of the usr/bin part
<jalvarado> ferret_0567, yes
<cablesm102> FluxD, try just "gaim"
<bur[n] er> system_, totem plays all .rm files for me
<system_> ya
<ferret_0567> Good
<bulmer> ferret_0567: yes
<sudama> what?
<FluxD> cablesm102 ok
<system_> but
<bur[n] er> bulmer, how?
<sudama> cables, i have no emule...
<system_> i even tryed to get rm plug in forxmms
<cablesm102> system_, there's a package for it called realplay.
<bulmer> bur[n] er: me? whats the issue?
<system_> but i founf the link s broken
<FluxD> cablesm102 I will logout and come back
<system_> but i dont see that package!
<sudama> system, u tried automatix??
<system_> i searched for it
<Fotf>                                                                                                                               -rw-r--r-- 1 fotf fotf 16240 2005-11-17-05-56 install.sh                                                                                                                                                                                                                    ...
<system_> no
<Fotf> ...
<cablesm102> system_, don't use automatix
<bur[n] er> bulmer, don't you still use the control center's network control thing to set it?  or is it really done through network-manager?
<cablesm102> system_, i'll show you how
<Flannel> sudama: please don't recommend automatix
<sudama> why?
<rjm1982> Anyone know a good linux equivalent of TextPad?  I dont like vi and I cant seem to find anything that "feels" right
<Flannel> sudama: it's the best way to break a perfectly good system
<sudama> it worked 4 me
<syock> system_: You`re on AMD64?
<cablesm102> sudama, it's very bad for your system.
<rbil> Fotf: ok, you need to make that bash script executable
<system_> no
<Fotf> so just rename it .exe?
<FluxD> cablesm102 I just looked in sessions again and gaim is not an entry after I just addes it
<system_> intel x86
<bulmer> bur[n] er: i only use command line, editing config files..but in network manager, it does similar thing
<cablesm102> sudama, but it will stop working for you when you upgrade.
<rbil> Fotf: do this chmod +ax install.sh
<Flannel> rjm1982: GUI is gedit (gnome), kate (gnome), mousepad (xfce), terminal you might try nano
<cablesm102> system_, go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<Flannel> !worksforme | sudama
<ubotu> sudama: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jwtod1> what's the command to see if my video card is recognized?
<jwtod1> i now am at a live cd text mode prompt
<system_> then
<cablesm102> system_, check off multiverse, then close
<jwtod1> date
<syock> !worksforme | syock
<sudama> i had no idea, thanx.. in fact, i have 2 install it 3 times till i got the right good working way; but messes a lot your dpackage, etc
<ubotu> syock: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bur[n] er> bulmer, i use command line too... but I think you're wrong about network-manager
<syock> Oooh okay
<cablesm102> system_, then run this: sudo aptitude install realplay
<Flannel> er, syock, sorry.  that was for sudama.
<system_> but
<system_> man
<FluxD> cablesm102 I just looked in sessions again and gaim is not an entry after I just addes it
<syock> Flannel: no i did it myself. My bad!
<system_> there is no Software Sources
<cablesm102> system_, but what?
<cablesm102> system_, are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<bulmer> bur[n] er: okay..i dont use gui as much
<cablesm102> FluxD, that's weird...
<system_> dapper
<Fotf> says Ax is an invalid command
<system_> iam on ubuntu , gnome!
<sudama> hum thax, boys... i just get rid of it !..new 2 uuntu, always use debian...
<cablesm102> system_, then open System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<OlgaB> bbl
<system_> ya
<cablesm102> FluxD, are you sure you clicked OK?
<cablesm102> system_, can I help you in pm?
<FluxD> cablesm102 where is the actual location of this startup file so i can manually add it?
<syock> I also don`t have realplay on my packages list. Enabled everything tho
<cablesm102> FluxD, I have no idea
<system_> i cant pm
<cablesm102> syock, perhaps it's only in Edgy?
<system_> ya u can help :)
<FluxD> cablesm102 I just tried it again same deal
<syock> cablesm102: Well I`m on Edgy :) but it`s AMD64
<cablesm102> system_, I'm going to look into something
<syock> cablesm102: and his is x86
<system_> what u mean?
<jwtod1> i ran lspci and see a "vga compatible controller" ... does this imply my video card is recongized?
<Fotf> rbil: says Ax is an invalid mode
<FluxD> cablesm102 is there a way to reinstall sessions lol?
<cablesm102> system_, hold on a sec... just looking up whether Real is in Dapper's multiverse repositories. One minute please.
<mrwillob1> I had no luck with dhclient
<system_> ok man
<system_> sure :)
<syock> system_: Real`s link works for me. Try again? http://forms.real.com/real/player/download.html?f=unix/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin&product=playerplus&system=linux&pageid=unagi.8902005&pageregion=A1&src=rpchoice_linux_0_1_1_0_0_3_0&pcode=rn&opage=rpchoice_linux
<mrwillob1> or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<system_> ok 1 sec
<jwtod1> "q
<bulmer> mrwillob1: what error do you get if any?
<mrwillob1> let me see, I saved the output, just a sec
<rbil> Fotf: do this then ... chmod 755 install.sh
<Onburiiku> Darthshrine: That got me in, but all I got was a command line. What do I do to get into the graphical OS?
<syock> system_: maybe you`d better go to http://www.real.com/player yourself and click the link there
<irc> does anyone know how to send a password with a command? eg, with vnc, send a passowrd with it?
<cablesm102> system_, I'd just install from the site.
<OneOfTheMany> mrwillob1 try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cablesm102> irc, VNC is graphical.
<mrwillob1> that's what I did
<system_> ya
<system_> its is .bin
<system_> its not working
<cablesm102> system, how did you try to open it?
<Fotf> okay
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, I don't really know much about OEM installs, but I'm guessing you'll have to install ubuntu-desktop or similar.
<Fotf> nothing seems to have happened
<system_> just double click
<system_> :(
<rbil> Fotf: it did :-)  do ls -l and tell me what permissions are now
<cablesm102> system_, there are 2 more things I'd like to try. Can I help you in PM? or no?
<Onburiiku> Darthshrine: Should I try again with a different kind of install?
<mrwillob1> first thing that looks like an error: There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 134993416
<system_> yes
<system_> sure
<Flannel> Onburiiku: OEM install installs a GUI, but you want the regular one...
<Onburiiku> I've tried installing it from my Live CD but it gives me an error about 15% through
<syock> system_: Check the installation instructions. First you need to make it executable
<mrwillob1> then later: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<bulmer> mrwillob1: then remove that lock file
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, Well to install OEM you have the alternate CD? You can just use the top option when you boot it.
<rbil> Fotf: should be some x's in the permissions now
<Flannel> Onburiiku: Alternate CD is stabler and more reliable than the Desktop one.  But you want a regular 'desktop' install, from the alternate CD
<system_> how?
<system_> it is .bin
<Fotf> yeah
<system_> it is already executable
<bulmer> mrwillob1: your cat 5 cable is good right?
<rbil> anyway, you can now try running the command .... sudo ./install.sh
<Fotf> x's spewed out everywhere
<Fotf> k
<mrwillob1> yeah, I'm on it right now in another OS
<syock> system_: Start a terminal. And do " chmod a+x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin "
<Onburiiku> So the alternate install doesn't install the actual ubuntu GUI?
<syock> system_: Uh, where did you save your RealPlayer10GOLD.bin again?
<Onburiiku> Or does it...
<system_> nice
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, It does.
<system_> then
<Onburiiku> How do I get to it?
<Flannel> Onburiiku: yes, it does.
<system_> on desktop
<Flannel> Onburiiku: the first install option.
<Fotf> now I am getting a buch of errows
<Fotf> like source not found
<Onburiiku> Text install?
<Flannel> Onburiiku: yes
<DarthShrine> Onburiiku, That's the one.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Fotf> intstall ... done
<bulmer> Onburiiku: you have determined acpi does not affect you?
<syock> system_: If you managed to chmod it, you can run it by " ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin "
<rbil> Fotf: ok, I have no idea how that bash script is supposed to run. I'd have to read it.
<rbil> Fotf: I suspect the errors are not good
<system_> ok
<system_> 1 sec
<mrwillob1> alright, should I delete all of them, I got one for eth0 and eth1
<Onburiiku> Bulmer: I haven't, but I don't think that's a problem anymore.
<rbil> Fotf: but not knowing what they are , doesn't help me help you
<mrwillob1> and I only have one network adapter
<Fotf> unexpected operator
<Onburiiku> Okay then, I'll be back in about an hour after I re-install
<DarthShrine> Have fun, Onburiiku :)
<Onburiiku> Thanks for the help Darthshrine and Flannel!
<rbil> Fotf: sorry, flying totally blind here. is there any file with a ppd extension in that directory?
<oljanx> Anyone else have issues with keyboard input using wine?  I'm having trouble finding information on the issue.
<Fotf> libstdc++ v3 (gcc 2.96) not found, intstall ... done
<bulmer> mrwillob1: you said you are not getting any ip address from the DHCP server?
<Fotf> hold on
<mrwillob1> right
<mrwillob1> in Ubuntu only
<syock> Okay, after a long time not starting one, my virtual terminal now takes 5 seconds to start.
<syock> How`d that Beryl Demo guy make it so fast? Is it because his is KDE?
<rbil> Fotf: ok, it's a script that is trying to compile a bunch of C code.
<ravalox> Hey, I'm trying to get the files off an ipod to my computer
<ravalox> I have gtkpod
<linuxnewbie756> i setup tor and xchat. i can use xchat for everything, but #ubuntu won't let me because  i am "blocked". in #tor, they mentioned something about in #ubuntu someone making me +E or something, please, does anyone have a clue what i am talking about?
<Fotf> I see
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, do you know if your interface is up?
<rbil> Fotf: this is becoming much more complex to try and resolve over IRC
<DarthShrine> ravalox, As in the music files?
<Fotf> Damn, all I know is basic Html and JAva
<ravalox> yeah
<bulmer> mrwillob1: did you use  System --> administration --> network to configure your nic card?
<rbil> If you want to keep trying, you might install the GCC compiler
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, ifconfig eth0 down, ifconfig up
<mrwillob1> no, it was always working, until I restarted
<jwtod1> anyone else install on an asus en8800gtx card?
<mrwillob1> I'm on the same box in openSUSE right now and have an IP and all is good
<rbil> Fotf: but all this is just to complicated for trying to help over irc.
<jwtod1> someone mentioned kubuntu worked
<oljanx> linuxnewbie756: your in #ubuntu
<jwtod1> the x var log file basically tried tons of nv drivers to no avail
<bulmer> mrwillob1: i dont follow you, what about opensuse?
<rbil> Fotf: if you had an internet connection and sshd running, I could get into your box and do it all. But in IRC, like this, too much
<mrwillob1> that is what I am on in order to chat here, I only have one computer
<mrwillob1> so I know the cable and connection are good
<rbil> Fotf: have u searched for a DEB package for that printer?
<linuxnewbie756> i know, but you see, oljanx, i am using chatzilla, but i don't want to have to open firefox to chat irc. i want to use xchat with tor, but i am blocked in here when i use that. so is there someway someone here can "unblock me?"
<temujoe> anyone know what a .so file is?
<bulmer> mrwillob1: and can you please prefix your response with whom you're talking to? we might miss it
<Fotf> locally? nope
<bulmer> temujoe: its a dynamic library
<mrwillob1> bulmer: will do
<temujoe> bulmer: ty man
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, ok lets start
* Gog123 prays for jim gray
<Fotf> rbil: could you give me your e-mail and then when my internet is fixed, tell me how to install sshd and resolve it later?
<Jamo> I did an apt-get install subversion and it gave me an out of date version, what can I do to get the latest?
<rbil> Fotf: mayb this will help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-245545.html
<ReKlipz> OMG transparent beryl is pwntacular but uber slow!!!!
<mrwillob1> bulmer: so if I run ifconfig eth0 down, and then run ifconfig up, that might do something?
<arnnnn> sudo cd /var/lib/mysql gives me sudo:cd:command not found, help
<Gog123> any of you knew jim gray?
<bulmer> mrwillob1: try it
<Gog123> he worked for microsoft research group
<syock> "Experimented users would take a look at Automatix a powerful script who allow to install lot of softwares not included in Easy Ubuntu !" Gah I`m experimented!!!
<DarthShrine> ravalox, Select the music you would like to copy, right click and click Copy To Filesystem.
<jalvarado> mrwillob1, is just to know if your interface is down
<jalvarado> it may be down
<mrwillob1> bulmer: alright, I'm going to have to reboot and give it a shot
<oljanx> linuxnewbie756:  Have you tried connecting to chat.freenode.net/8001 instead of the default Ubuntu server?
<rbil> Fotf: read shyster's posting
<joelgomez> alguien me podria ayudar
<oljanx> I had to do that to get into #ubuntu...
<EnsignRedshirt> !es | joelgomez
<ubotu> joelgomez: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jamo> I did an apt-get install subversion and it gave me an out of date version, what can I do to get the latest?
<oljanx> I forget who it was that explained it to me, had something to do with a possible exploit
<linuxnewbie756> oljanx, well, i am not sure. i edited the freenode server, so that it would connect from a proxy server. but, i am not sure what you are talking about. can you explain?
<mrwillob1> anyone, quick question before I go, how do I get back my normal IRC name which is mrwilloby not mrwillo1?
<joelgomez> necesito un soporte sobre beryl
<bulmer> mrwillob1: you have to /part
<joelgomez> somebody can help me?
<xtknight> you have to /quit actually
<xtknight> oops
<xtknight> ;P
<Fotf> thanks
<oljanx> linuxnewbie756:  I'll try to dig up the forum post that someone pointed me to
<xtknight> joelgomez: #beryl
<linuxnewbie756> oljanx, thank you, but will it let me connect using tor?
<joelgomez> i've ubuntu 6.06 and i wants install beryl...
<Flannel> joelgomez: #ubuntu-effects (theres a howto in the topic)
<joelgomez> i tryed but i've so much errors
<rbil> Fotf: looks like quite a hassle :-) but he says he got it installed that way
<jwtod1> i wonder if i should build/install from source given i need an geforce 8800 support, on a new x64 system. vs the 6.10 iso which is failing me.
<FluxD> Where is the location of the startup file that session uses to start programs?
<Fotf> I know
<Fotf> thanks
<jwtod1> i have live ubuntu running in text mode now. thoughts? i see the nv gf8800 driver on nvidia.com
<system_> syock iam back , then?
<zyth> Can anyone direct me to a document explaining how to move my /home dir from its current drive to a whole other drive I want to solely mount as /home ?
<jalvarado> FluxD, a startup file?
<bulmer> jwtod1: all along i thought you were in a 32-bit...now you tell us you're in 64-bit..lol
<joelgomez> my video card is intel i915
<jwtod1> yup :)
<jwtod1> sry.
<jwtod1> u/g a 5yr system
<jwtod1> bulmer: do i need a diff iso?
<system_> wth
<Jamo> I did an apt-get install subversion and it gave me an out of date version, what can I do to get the latest?
<bulmer> jwtod1: it must be for a 64bit
<FluxD> jalvarado the file that has all the programs to start at startup
<jwtod1> bulmer: download notes say amd chips. ignore that? as i'm on intel.
<linuxnewbie756> does #ubuntu allow gpg-tor users
<bulmer> jwtod1: i guess so, i cant afford a 64bit yet..so i wish you luck
<jwtod1> newegg blew me away :)
<jwtod1> couldn't resist
<mrwillob1> bulmer: thanks for the suggestion, but I restarted into Ubuntu for the 4th time and it works suddenly
<arnnnn> how can I do sudo with cd ?
<joelgomez> thanks for yours supports
<michael117> ughh... I'm about to go ape shit right now trying to get DRI working with the fglrx ati driver
<bulmer> mrwillob1: congrats..i dont know what to tell you, your stars suddently lined up? lolz
<Flannel> arnnnn: you don't.  Why do you need to?
<mrwillob1> bulmer: does running dhclient take a reboot in order to work?
<FluxD> How can I submit a bug report to ubuntu about my sessions problem?
<bulmer> mrwillob1: i believe ifup also calls dhclient internally
<arnnnn> Flannel, sudo cd /var/lib/mysql/test
<mrwillob1> bulmer: I didn't even have to do that
<bulmer> if it figures the interface has been configured for dhcp
<arnnnn> Flannel, without sudo, that vies me permission denied
<mrwillob1> bulmer: so I'm not sure what went right
<arnnnn> Flannel, view = gives
<ravalox> Hey, I'm trying to get the files off an ipod to my computer, I have gtkpod and it seems to crash when I tell it to transfer files to my harddirve
<Flannel> arnnnn: what are you cding for?
<bulmer> mrwillob1: are you sure no one have jiggled your cat 5 cables? hehehe
<arnnnn> Flannel, I need to go inside /var/lib/mysql/test
<DarthShrine> ravalox, You can always copy them by hand from /media/ipod/iPod_Control
<_rawr> I
<bulmer> mrwillob1: this is the most difficult problem to solve, intermittent cable connectivity
<Flannel> arnnnn: what are you doing once there?
<mrwillob1> bulmer: I was online with the same cable earlier, so strange
<juanchito2006> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_rawr> I'm not permitted to run this java update 5.0
<arnnnn> Flannel, I need to copy everything from there
<_rawr> how do I get access.
<mrwillob1> bulmer: what was the thing you told me about /part the channel?
<bulmer> mrwillob1: maybe you pulled the cable while moving your laptop around..
<mrwillob1> I don't know what that does
<Flannel> arnnnn: so what you do is give cp a full path... cp /var/lib/mysql/test/etc /new/path
<mrwillob1> it's a desktop!
<bulmer> mrwillob1: when you ask about regaining your same nick,
<arnnnn> Flannel, I want to go inside first if possible
<jwtod1> bulmer: upon reading the ubuntu dl mirrors a bit more the x64 is for xeon and such as well, not just amd although the file name says amd.
<_rawr> I'm not permitted to run this java update 5.0
<mrwillob1> bulmer, so I just type that in here and then what?
<jwtod1> downloading now :)
<jwtod1> thx
<Flannel> arnnnn: alright, what you'll have to do is open a shell (sudo -i) then cp there, and stuff
<arnnnn> Flannel, I want to look inside
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know how to take a multiplex mpeg .iso file to something I can actually burn? It's a legal DVD video from bittorrent.
<arnnnn> Flannel, thank you
<bulmer> mrwillob1: you /part channel-you-are-on
<_rawr> ok, if someone wants to help, PM me.
<Flannel> _rawr: what are you doing?  installing java?
<_rawr> yes.
<Flannel> !java | _rawr
<ubotu> _rawr: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<unperson> I've installed Xgl as one of the session options in gdm.  I'd like to set it up to run compiz automatically when I login with Xgl but not otherwise.  How do I set this up?
<_rawr> from the terminal?
<Flannel> unperson: #ubuntu-effects for XGL support
<bulmer> jwtod1: am not sure how compatible amd and intel are when it comes to 64bits..
<unperson> I created a startup script for Xgl (/usr/bin/startxgl.sh) as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl.  Is there a way I can add the commands for starting compiz to that script?
<ReKlipz> woob I found a bug in beryl
<syock> system_: I`m back. What happened?
<_rawr> not found Flannel
<Flannel> ravalox: you need to enable multiverse first.
<jackman> hola
<jalvarado> Hola
<Flannel> _rawr: you need to enable multiverse first.  And, doesn;t matter where/how you install it
<darrenTehNewb> hey all... so im in ubuntu right now and reading the ubuntu help center (big blue circular question mark) and i am wondering if all this information is somewhere in such a cohesive format online so i can read it on my windows box when i get some free time. anyone know?
<FluxD> Someone plese help me repair "session" or tell me an alternate way to start programs at startup after login
<bradley> you know when you try to open a file with a different application then the recommended one and you choose the browse button which opens up to the home folder, where do you find the apps? what folder are they in?
<Flannel> darrenTehNewb: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html  has all that information, I believe.
<kitche> bradley usually /usr/bin
<linuxnewbie756>     quote makepass <password>
<bradley> flannel, cheers that should be some good reading!
<syock> aww so many sound events in XChat, I don`t know which one to use when someone`s trying to notify me
<bradley> kitche, thanks.
<darrenTehNewb> Flannel: thats not EXACTLY the same but yea i think thatll probably do. ty for the link
<Agiofws> help
<FluxD> Someone plese help me repair "session" or tell me an alternate way to start programs at startup after login
<Agiofws> HOW do i get direct rendering  to YES ON ubuntu
<Agiofws> HOW do i get direct rendering  to YES ON ubuntu  please can anyione aswere
<Agiofws> ?
<genildo_> aew manow
<darrenTehNewb> oops closed the window. lol.
<syock> Agiofws: What`s that? Are you trying to use GLX or something?
<genildo_> qual  o canal do ubunto-br
<ardchoille42> FluxD, System -> Preferences -> Sessions .. Startup Programs tab ?
<Agiofws> fglrx
<genildo_> ubuntu-bt
<genildo_> ubuntu-br
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: While the best approach is to fix Sessions, I don't know how to do that.  Did you try adding a command to .bash_profile?
<Agiofws> and i can't get direct rendering to yes
<genildo_> #ubuntu-br
<Agiofws> #ubuntu-br ?
<syock> No
<FluxD> ardchoille42 something wrong with that I add an entry then click ok then i go there again and it is not there
<ReKlipz> EnsignRedshirt: I had him try changing gnome.desktop to run a shell script which did not load gaim, but apparently worked because it loaded gnome
<syock> That`s brazillian channel, yes?
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt how?
<jenia6230> hi all. how do i load a perel script into xchat ? 10x
<ardchoille42> FluxD, That may happen if the entry you add isn't valid. What is the entry you are adding?
<ademan> hey is it "safe" to resize a NTFS partition with GParted?
<_rawr> bash: /home/bman/javalinux: Permission denied
<_rawr> "
<FluxD> ardchoille42 I tried gaim I also tried usr/bin/gaim
<jenia6230> <ademan> yes
<syock> Agiofws: ATI video card?
<ReKlipz> FluxD
<mphill> I am trying to stream music and video from a Windows Share in edgy, the files fail to play however I can open documents directly from the share.  Any ideas?
<Agiofws> syock,  yes
<jenia6230> <ademan>did it couple of times
<ReKlipz> can u get gaim to run from terminal by typing gaim?
<Agiofws> orry, yes... for us on Ubuntu it is /etc/modprobe.d/ - I pasted in the solution the other user found. I know how frustrating it is - it turned out to be a simple solution on the i810 - the DefaultDepth (bits-per-pixel) had to be set to 16 in xorg.conf to enable DRI.
<Agiofws> ?
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Do you have a favorite editor? (E.g. gedit, vim, whatever?)
<ademan> jenia6230: thanks, i've done it too, it's just not my data i'm mucking with right now
<ardchoille42> FluxD, Ok, looks like you have a bigger problem. I just added it and it stayed.
<ademan> jenia6230: wanted to make sure i didn't just get lucky with mine
<oearthmeLn> wo0t
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt gedit
<jenia6230> then backup all of it even when you do everything by the book something may fu** up
<FluxD> ardchoille42 how do i fix sessions?
<Agiofws> Section "DRI"
<Agiofws>         Mode    0666
<Agiofws> EndSection
<Agiofws>   what do i do with thsi section ?
<ardchoille42> FluxD, I don't know :(
<FluxD> Anyone know how to reinstall "session"?
<jenia6230> <ademan> always backup when you messing with stuff that belong to others
<ReKlipz> fluxd, try: sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<jenia6230> hi all. how do i load a perel script into xchat ?  (it's an xdcc script)
<syock> Agiofws: You mean DRI is turned off or something?
<darrenTehNewb> "To get a working install of Kubuntu on an Ubuntu
<darrenTehNewb> 			 install, install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<darrenTehNewb> 			Once kubuntu-desktop is installed, one
<darrenTehNewb> 			can choose to use either a Gnome or KDE desktop environment."
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: What command do you want to run?  (This is for trying to put it in .bash_profile.)
<FluxD> ReKlip says already new version
<darrenTehNewb> how.... through synaptic package?
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt run gaim
<Agiofws> syock,    I WANT  direct rendering to on
<syock> Agiofws: you`re not running any composite programs, are you?
<Agiofws> no
<biza> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Agiofws> syock,  do you know what to edit  on xorg.conf
<linuxnewbie756_> how would one register their nickname with freenode?
<ReKlipz> !gnome-session
<ubotu> gnome-session: The GNOME 2 Session Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 244 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<juanchito2006> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_rawr> QUESTION: how would I configure this trackpad I'm using?!
<_rawr> QUESTION: how would I configure this trackpad I'm using?!
<syock> Agiofws: Apparently, I`m no ATI user.
<ReKlipz> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReKlipz> !xsession
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_rawr> !trackpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReKlipz> poopies
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: OK, try this (no promises, though): Start gedit (Applications->Text Editor).  In gedit, File->Open, then right-click and any file, and select "Show Hidden Files".  Then scroll down and select .bash_profile.  Go to the end of the file, and add the line "gaim &" (but without the quotes).
<_rawr> how would I configure this trackpad I'm using?
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: s/and any file/on any file/
<cyberyak> syock, I came in late.  Which ATI controller are you using and is it a laptop?
<darrenTehNewb> the help pages say.... "To get a working install of Kubuntu on an Ubuntu install, install the kubuntu-desktop package.  Once kubuntu-desktop is installed, one can choose to use either a Gnome or KDE desktop environment.".... so how would one do that?
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt ok I will try that what does the & sign mean?
<_rawr> how would I configure this trackpad I'm using?
<kitche> darrenTehNewb: before you log in you can choose kde or gnome int he session menu
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Save the file, and try logging out and in again.  The & runs the program "in the background"--not attached to a terminal.
<bulmer> FluxD: the & means put it in background
<syock> cyberyak: Like I said, I`m not. Agiofws is.
<darrenTehNewb> kitche: how would i get that install though
<darrenTehNewb> through add programs??
<kitche> darrenTehNewb: ikubuntu-desktop is in synaptic apt0get and aptitude install it htough one of those
<FluxD> ok I will try that
<syock> perlbox doesn`t work on my box. Something seems to be wrong with Sphinx2 program. Can anyone recommend any other (free) voice-recognition software?
<cyberyak> my bad, Agiofws, what ATI card are you using and is it a laptop?
<darrenTehNewb> kitche: so... open synaptic package manager and search for "kubuntu desktop"?
<Agiofws> yes
<darrenTehNewb> that would work?
<Agiofws> m300
<syock> Agiofws: if you have time to spare, may checkout http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx i don`t understand anything on it
<kitche> darrenTehNewb: yes
<darrenTehNewb> k ty
<jmazaredo> i got 5.04 on my system and a 6.10 iso image can i use the image without burning to upgrade my system
<Agiofws> cyberyak,  m300
<cyberyak> as in Compaq Armada m300?
<FluxD> ensignredshirt that worked
<ReKlipz> woot!
<Perryman> is there a way to set the resolution higher than 1024*768 ?
<NinaOdell> Hello - I recieved my CDs a while back and I'm havin trouble
<FluxD> lol but my session is sobroken :(
<NinaOdell> can anyone help?
<cyberyak> Agiofws, as in Compaq Armada m300?
<ardchoille42> Perryman, Yes, you can edit xorg and restart X
<dimeotane> anyone using beryl?
<Perryman> ouch
<Perryman> i am
<ardchoille42> !fixres | Perryman
<ubotu> Perryman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Cool, but yeah, it's just a work-around.  Hopefully you can get the Session stuff fixed.
<blameless> NinaOdell: if you ask questions to the masses, someone might answer
<Flannel> dimeotane: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support/howtos/etc
<Perryman> thanks
<cyberyak> Agiofws, or as in ATI Express m300 something something something.
<NinaOdell> okay
<NinaOdell> thank you Blameless
<dimeotane> Perryman: any sugguestions for how to make f8 switch smoother?
<Agiofws> cyberyak,   amili m 1451g   its an ati card
<Agiofws> mati mobilitu m300
<dimeotane> Perryman: it jumps around like crazy when i select a window
<NinaOdell> I have Windows XP, and when I try to reboot with the CD in, it doesn't read the CD or something
<FluxD> ReKlipz how would i switch back the setting whatever u told me to change?
<NinaOdell> I'm desperately trying to get rid of my Windows XP
<ReKlipz> i can tell u in a pm
<NinaOdell> and get Ubuntu
<ardchoille42> NinaOdell, Does it boot to Windows?
<dimeotane> NinaOdell: i know the feeling
<FluxD> ReKlipz thx
<NinaOdell> yes
<ardchoille42> NinaOdell, Have you set your BIOS to boot from CD?
<NinaOdell> uh...
<NinaOdell> my BIOS?
<Agiofws> cyberyak,  ATI Express m300
<FluxD> NinaOdell if u put in cd does it boot from it?
<NinaOdell> it used to
<NinaOdell> but it isn't now
<ardchoille42> NinaOdell, When you reboot, during the inital phase, there should be a key combo you can press (eg, ESC or F1, etc) that will take you into the BIOS prefs screen.
<NinaOdell> I see
<NinaOdell> okay
<CapNbeefy> hey im trying to run a perl script and i keep getting 'cant find file or folder' does this script need to be in a certain directory?
<NinaOdell> if I turn the machine completely off you mean
<ardchoille42> NinaOdell, Then you need to find your BIOS boot prefs and change them to boot from cd.
<NinaOdell> okay
<ardchoille42> NinaOdell, yes and restart it
<EnsignRedshirt> NinaOdell: You might see something like "Press F1 for setup" (depends on your computer)
<NinaOdell> I see
<NinaOdell> okay
<NinaOdell> I'll try that
<NinaOdell> thank you so much
<ardchoille42> NinaOdell, yeah, what EnsignRedshirt said
<NinaOdell> if it doesn't work, I'll come bacl
<NinaOdell> thank you again
<fiveiron> anyone play openarena?
<jenia6230> <NinaOdell> check in the bios there should be an option that allow  you to boot from cd make sure it's turned on
<oearthmeLn> hey guys.  I am using Gnome-terminal and was wondering how to create a new tab?
<ardchoille42> oearthmeLn, right-click the term and choose from the menu ?
<ReKlipz> oearthmeLn, very, very carefully
<oearthmeLn> HAHAHAHA
<turbolover> hey whats the command for finding your ip address?
<syock> about time i start 2ch-anneling
<oearthmeLn> is there a shortcut buddies?
<ardchoille42> oearthmeLn, Or SHIFT+CTRL+T
<oearthmeLn> thanks ardchoille42
<bulmer> turbolover: ip address show eth0
<bulmer> assuming your nic is eth0
<jenia6230> hi i m using xchat 2.6.6 and when i try to dl some thing from bots i get : "** You have a DCC pending, Set your client to receive the transfer"
<jenia6230> how to fix this?
<cyberyak> Agiofws, and you are using the "ati" in xorg.conf
<ardchoille42> jenia6230, Settings -> Preferences, File Transfers, Auto accept?
<Agiofws> OPK cyberyak  no
<Agiofws> cyberyak,  fglrx
<cafuego_> ardchoille42: You should *never ever* auto accept DCC transfers.
<jenia6230> did it still nothing
<cyberyak> Agiofws, sorry, I came to the party late.  what is the issue.
<ardchoille42> cafuego, I agree
<Agiofws> glxinfo | grep -i render
<Agiofws> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Agiofws> direct rendering: No
<cafuego_> jenia6230: Type '/dcc get <remote nick>'
<Agiofws> cyberyak,  how do you enable  rendering in ubuntu
<cafuego_> jenia6230: Of course, a firewall might be preventing data transfer
<omgsunny> hello, i cannot adjust my clock.  everytihng i go to "adjust time and date" the window freezes after i enter my password
<jenia6230> how do i set my fire wall? i m new to linux
<tonyy> !firewall | jenia6230
<ubotu> jenia6230: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ardchoille42> cafuego, Are we not allowed to answer questions in this channel? I simply answered a question.
<tritesnikov> hi all, stupid question: How do you disable virtual screen resolution in X, without changing the Mode configs in xorg.conf?
<Agiofws> ?
<pierreth> Hello, I have a very slow computer, it is a pentium 3 500MHz with 512MB, what OS can I run to make it useful?
<tritesnikov> i like to have my resolution at 1152x864 normally, but I don't want to disable 1280x960 resolution because I like to run games at that level
<tom47> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jenia6230> <ubotu> 10x
<blameless> pierreth: try xubuntu
<ReKlipz> how do i install the java runtime environment?
<pierreth> blameless: are you on xfce?
<cchance> How do i set up eggdrop?
<cchance> _____
<blameless> pierreth: at this particular moment no
<kitche> !java|ReKlipz
<ubotu> ReKlipz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ardchoille42> pierreth, You might look into Xubuntu
<blameless> this machine has both xfce 4.4 and gnome installed.  i'm in gnome at the moment
<ReKlipz> multiverse, thx kitche
<ReKlipz> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<syock> !weather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pierreth> blameless: so you think that it is the interface that is making the machine slow?
<syock> Else it would have been cool
<pierreth> I am on KDE with PCBSD now
<blameless> pierreth: well no.  the machine is "slow" as its just older
<blameless> if you can deal with kde on that machine, then kubuntu probably wouldn't be any slower
<mena> hi ....i cant conect to the internet with kubuntu ...nay idea
<mena> any*
<pierreth> blameless: is KDE slower that XFCE?
<syock> 500MHz is fast enough for me. What kind of PC age has it come to nowadays?
<cyberyak> Agiofws, in your xorg.conf do you have a section that reads Section "Extensions"
<cyberyak> Option "Composite" "0"
<cyberyak> EndSection
<blameless> i haven't used kde since the 2.x days so i really can't comment
<cchance> -------How do i set up eggdrop
<pierreth> syock: I have an IBM
<kitche> cchance: #eggdrop prehaps might help you
<Acu_01> if I want to play from youtube  I have no sound - is the flashplayer problem and I do not know how to fix it
<pierreth> syock: it is fast enough to move the mouse
<FB33> how do i get device id for graphics card???/
<FB33> sorry for questions marks
<FB33> not ment
<mena> i was befor
<pierreth> My PC is slow for writing text with Konversation
<pierreth> it is too slow to write mail and browse the web
<Agiofws> cyberyak,  no
<EnsignRedshirt> How can I find out the cpu type and speed of my computer?
<cyberyak> FB33 does lspci give you the info you are looking for?  or do you want something more.
<blameless> pierreth: well, the more things you have open, the more memory you are going to eat up
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  cat /proc/{cpuinfo,meminfo}
<FB33> more
<nrdb> I would like to display a error/succes dialog from a C program, is there an easy way to do this, without building a window etc via gtk ?
<Gog123> assass
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: try this command  lshw
<tom47> FB33 System>Administration>Device Manager
<FB33> anything besides ls commands??
<FB33> ahh
<cyberyak> Agiofws, it is posible that composite isn't supported by the ati driver.
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Thanks.
<pierreth> blameless: it is true, I guess there is nothing to do
<mzanfardino> hey guys, anyone know anything about pythoncad and can direct me to a channel ?
<FB33> but im on kde
<Gog123> Je suis fier d'tre le Qubec au Canada et je ne suis aucun canuck.
<bulmer> FB33 also try same   lshw command
<mzanfardino> Or, can anyone direct me to CAD related programs for Linux?
<tom47> !r > Gog123
<tom47> !fr > Gog123
<pierreth> Gog123: ?
<EnsignRedshirt> pierreth: I have a laptop with a Pentium 3, 850Mhz, 512Meg ram, running Ubuntu 6.06.  Works fine.  I just watched a DVD a little while ago.
<cyberyak> Option "Composite" "0"
<cyberyak> EndSection
<mzanfardino> No CAD suggestions?
<cablesm102> mzanfardino, can you elaborate on what CAD is?
<bulmer> CAD as in computer aided design?
<syock> pierreth: What? 500MHz could do wonders (10 years ago)! What has OSes nowadays become of?
<pierreth> EnsignRedshirt: I have not able to wath a dvd with Kubuntu on my computer, it is too slow
<cablesm102> oh, CAD
<cablesm102> now i feel stupid
<cyberyak> Agiofws, adding those 3 lines might take care of it.
<blameless> syock: computers became fast and cheap
<mena> any one know why i cant conect to the internet with kubuntu and i can with Xp bec i was be able to conect to the net with kubuntu but i dont know what happened
<Agiofws> where
<bulmer> but CAD could mean a development tool not necessarily a drawing package tool
<nrdb> syock: more layered and sophisticated.
<cablesm102> mena, are you connected to a network?
<pierreth> syock: I guess the OS is getting heavier, the web pages are more complex too
<mena> cablesm102, yes
<mzanfardino> bulmer, yes, I was thinking CAD as in Computer Aided Drafting
<Agiofws> cyberyak,  i just whant renering thats all
<Agiofws> no composite
<mzanfardino> Agiofws, what about povray?
<bulmer> mzanfardino: sorry i dont use drafting tools other than pencil and paper an erase :)
<syock> So can XFCE relive the experiences of 10 years ago? Maybe not with the latest internet trend. Sigh...
<Agiofws> guys i first have tet direct renedering  to get eye candy
<pierreth> syock: your computer is faster and its architecture may be better too
<blameless> xfce has been getting heavier of late.  still probably lighter than kde or gnome
<bsims> ok I am pissed, install fails at buildep on my machine, I tried a new HD, and I am running memtest now, it has failed Debian install and ubuntu and kubuntu
<cyberyak> Agiofws, I assume you have a DRI section and the driver loads.
<bsims> any ideas
<syock> pierreth: AMD Athlon 2700+ w00tn3ss. But I wish people would still work harder to make things save processing power more and more
<unop> syock,  if you want the experiences of 10 years ago, you'll probably need to run software that's atleast 10 years old :)
<Onburiiku> OMG!
<pierreth> blameless: OK, but not that much, I think
<syock> unop: But still you can`t change the Internet
<Onburiiku> Flannel, Darthshrine, I owe y'all!
<bsims> I have been working at this from noon today
<Onburiiku> It worked!
<Onburiiku> Thank you thank you!
<blameless> 10 years ago i was running debian bo or hamm or something.  that might work :)
<bsims> I am about ready to fscking kill something
<unop> syock,  well, most software will run on a 500mhz .. but most desktops nowadays need a multitude of applications, hence the need for more processing power
<Agiofws> cyberyak,   i do
<pierreth> syock: I don't know what an Athlon 2700+ is
* bsims weeps tears of frustration and rage...
<syock> pierreth: You`re just way far too advanced. You don`t know what this ancient talk is all about :)
<cyberyak> Agiofws, so this is the next thing that may interfere with the rendering to yield that error.
<tyler_> I just installed xfce4 but gnomes session manager dosn't see it how can I start up xfce4 instead of gnome??
<nrdb> syock: Xfce is ok, try it and see if it responds quick enough for you, I am running Ubuntu on a 500Mhz machine, it just takes a bit longer to load the programs etc.
<pierreth> syock: I don't PC, I was from the Mac world
<unop> tyler_,  errm, have you got the xubuntu-desktop package installed?
<syock> opoo
* bsims Grrs the three times damned instaler gets to 97% done... any one have a free clue
<Gog123> Gog123 chewed up his momma
<pierreth> We are in 2007, we do more with computers than we did in 2000
<Gog123> oh nos
<tyler_> unop, I'm pretty sure I did a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nrdb> bsims: does it run OK from the CD ?
<Gog123> pierreth:  Yes we have great Artificial intelligence
<Gog123> :-)
<syock> Actually I was thinking what I should do with my old PC back at home. When I go back to my home country this spring, I want to try ubuntuing that old hardware
<cyberyak> Agiofws, supporting documentation:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2069641
<pierreth> Gog123: Artifical stupidity, you mean?
<syock> But having only dial-up really hurts
<unop> tyler_,  well, verify that it is indeed installed -- dpkg -l | grep -i xubuntu
<Gog123> pierreth:  I keep thinking about Jim Gray who was lost at sea.
<bsims> it seems to run Ok from the cd, at least for about half an hour or so
<Gog123> pierreth:  No AI
<EnsignRedshirt> We have transparent consoles that make it hard to read them...
<jenia6230> hi whoever told me about the firewall stuff 10x
<dimeotane> what command invokes the system monitor pls
<knovak> Having trouble getting sound to work... im on edgy, and my sound card is a Soundblaster Audigy. In Sound Preferences, all that is appearing in the default card box is "CA0106". Any tips?
<Gog123> perreth:  Jim Gray worked for microsoft, he was involved with tons of great projects I use /used
<unop> dimeotane,  gnome-system-monitor
<pierreth> Gog123: Who is he?
<omgsunny> whenever i try to chang my time in ubuntu, the time manager crashes after i enter my password
<dimeotane> thx unop
<Gog123> pierreth you heard of Terraserver and Microsoft Virtual Earth?
* bsims whines its been a rock with Sid till now, /me grins the guts of the old HD now decorate my desk.
<pierreth> Gog123: not sure...
<syock> EnsignRedshirt: I have a transparent Firefox making my desktop and XChat visible while at the same time destroying my eyes
<tyler_> unop, that command returns nothing but when I do an slocate xubuntu it returns lots
<blameless> omgsunny: have you tried sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<tom47> !offtpic > Gog123
<Gog123> pierreth:  http://research.microsoft.com/~Gray/
<omgsunny> blameless, no.
<tom47> !OFFTOPIC
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gog123> Gog123 > tom47
<Gog123> now please stop
<unop> tyler_,  errm, if that command returns nothing, it's likely the package isnt installed
<pierreth> ok we close the topic
<EnsignRedshirt> syock: :)  Transparency makes no sense to me, but it sure looks cool.
* bsims whines I just want the fscker to work...
<knovak> blech, can anyone help?
<tyler_> unop, hmmm thats odd because I just went through my command history and sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is in there and I don't remember seeing any errors on its completion
<bsims> EnsignRedshirt: Heh I use mrxvt... all the bells and whistles and boots faster than xterm
<syock> EnsignRedshirt: Cool if you just want to look at it for a couple of seconds :)
<tyler_> it was doing something for 30 minutes lol
<omgsunny> it worked, blameless, thank you.
<blameless> omgsunny: you should be able to do that anytime to sync up
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt how can i report my gnome-session bug to ubuntu?
<cchance> ---------Where is libtcl.so
<cchance> it has to be installed
<Gog123> foo
<unop> tyler_,  and you sure the GDM has no entry for XFCE?
<Gog123> etal foo
<omgsunny> all rigth cool, thanks blameless
<bsims> Hrm is there anyway to test my ide controler from a live CD
<cchance> since its checked in synaptic
* LinX is back
<EnsignRedshirt> I think we have *too much* CPU power... we add bouncing cursors, morphing windows, and 3D desktops to keep our CPUs from getting bored.
<tyler_> unop nope just GNOME failsafe gnome and failsafe xterm
<Gog123> gnome porks
<xtknight> EnsignRedshirt: GPUs* ;)
<ardchoille42> EnsignRedshirt, I agree
<pierreth> I have the DVD of Kubuntu 6.10 from 2006-11-28, is it up to date?
<bsims> EnsignRedshirt: Heh ya want to keep your CPU active install vista, the clock takes 30% of a modern CPU from what I read
<xtknight> no it polls 30 times per second for drm
<blameless> pierreth: probably the newest install dvd.  after installing, run the updates
<xtknight> but it doesnt take 30% of your cpu
<EnsignRedshirt> bsims: Right, Microsoft Vestige knows what its all about.
<FluxD> pierreth no but it will install updates after install
<xtknight> takes like 2% for me, no biggie
<bsims> xtknight: I blame slashdot that is what I heard
<pierreth> OK
<Gog123> its now 2006 and gnome sucks bad still
<Gog123> err 2007 in fact ;p
<xtknight> let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic   they dont like us talking about other stuff here
<pierreth> Can I install XFCE after?
<bsims> EnsignRedshirt: hrm anyone have any ideas why my intall dies at depmod?
<blameless> pierreth: well yes.  if you have the harddrive space, installing xubuntu-desktop after kubuntu is installed will give you both kde and xfce on the system
<ardchoille42> pierreth, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop should do that for you
<knovak> Having trouble getting sound to work... im on edgy, and my sound card is a Soundblaster Audigy. In Sound Preferences, all that is appearing in the default card box is "CA0106". Any tips?
<cyberyak> Agiofws, sorry I don't have anything else beyond config the DRI section and that ati composite issue for that chipset.
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<_Andrew> knovak, Could you describe what actual problems your having?
<pierreth> OK, but do I have to do someting special to have the choice I am loging in?
<bsims> its a perfectly normal asus an8n-e motherboard
<tyler_> does anyone know how to fire up xfce from a command prompt?
<unop> tyler_,  does locate/slocate find you a xfce.desktop file?
<iceeey> how do i see the output instead of the progress bar when booting up?
<tyler_> unop hold on I'll check
<mena> cablesm102, are you searching ....are you ther
<mena> e
<cablesm102> mena... what?
<pierreth> How I can I choose KDE from XFCE when I start a session?
<tyler_> unop, negative, but all the friggin icons and language packs for xfce are installed
<tyler_> what the heck
<_Andrew> iceey, delete the lines -quiert and -splash from the boot line in grub
<knovak> Andrew: simply, sound is not playing at all. I reinstalled Edgy today (I had to move my system to a new hard drive), and I just cant get it to work in any program
<cablesm102> mena, i have no idea what the problem is. I didn't realize you thought I was helping you... sorry.
<unop> tyler_,  if you installed xfce since the last updatedb .. you'll need to run it again
<ardchoille42> tyler_, Are you wanting to start the xfce desktop from within gnome or something?
<knovak> whereas on my last system, it was working
<iceeey> _Andrew, any way to do it on the fly? like pressing a key
<mena> cablesm102, ohhh no pr
<tyler_> unop, lol well the install just finished 5 minutes ago I guess I could just try it again
<_Andrew> Not that i know of
<cablesm102> mena, sorry... should have been clearer
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt To report a bug about gnome-session, please use its official bug tracker. What do i do?
<tyler_> ardchoille42, no I just want the GDM to see it or even start it up manually
<unop> tyler_,  run updatedb and then try locate again
<system_> hi again
<pierreth> OK, thank you for the information
<Gog123> etal foo\
<ReKlipz> anyone know how to get brightness keys working with a window manager?
<tyler_> unop will do
<system_> how can i install programmes with makefile?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tido*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<_Andrew> FluxD, to report a bug go to http://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Sorry, I haven't reported a bug since they started using launchpad.  I'm don't know what the "official bug tracker" is.
<sobersabre> hi which channel discusses feisty ?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/I'm/I
<xtknight> sobersabre: #ubuntu+1
<blameless> sobersabre: #ubuntu+1
<bur[n] er> anyone know what the window decorator is that compiz uses?  beryl uses emerald.  compiz uses ____?   I have no titlebars
<sobersabre> ok thanks!
<xtknight> bur[n] er: gnome-window-decorator ?
<nrdb> From C is there an easy way to display a dialog ?
<unop> iceeey,  at the grub menu you select the kernel entry you want to boot up into -- press 'e' to edit it .. and at the end, delete the splash/quiet keywords and enter
<bur[n] er> xtknight: i'll try, thanks
<knovak> so uhh... any tips?
<FluxD> _Andrew ty
<system_> i want any programme hat run rm files
<cablesm102> system_, didn't realplayer install?
<iceeey> unop, nice, still not as good as hitting a key while seeing the progress bar :)
<bur[n] er> xtknight: supposedly that is part of compiz-gnome which I have... know how to configure it?
<EnsignRedshirt> nrdb: "easy" has different meanings to different people.
<system_> ya
<DarkED> is there a way to manually install ndiswrapper if you cant access internet in ubuntu 6.10?
<system_> but it says
<blameless> download the tar.gz, burn it to cd, and put the cd in the ubuntu box
<system_> Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it.
<tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unop> iceeey,  I just edit the menu.lst to ensure i dont have a splash screen -- dont see the point of one
<xtknight> bur[n] er: no idea really.  visit #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<DarkED> I need it to get a USB WPN111 wifi card to work, unfortunately it's my only way of connecting to the internet =(
<bur[n] er> xtknight: cool, thanks anyway
<iceeey> unop, well i suppose if you want to make it look all fancy like windows :P but yeah i agree
<cablesm102> system_, i can help you with that
<xeno_> How can I uninstall nVidia drivers? I'm running 9746
<EnsignRedshirt> nrdb: There are several GUI toolkits you can use: GTK, FLTK, wxWidgets, Qt.  Whether you find these easy depends on your experience.
<unop> system_,  make sure you close down all other applications that maybe using sound -- that includes firefox and other apps that may do so
<unop> iceeey,  windows has no key to press to give you verbosity while booting up :p (and dont even talk windows in here) :)
<turbolover> hey will feisty fawn support the aero interface?
* turbolover snickers
<unop> nrdb,  zenity lets you create some simple dialogs/prompts
<tom47> unop what is the key ???
<Onburiiku> Speaking of windows, I will probably never use windows again.
<system_> firefox! ohh thats it
<unop> tom47,  i dunno? what key?
<turbolover> !getting dates with women
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting dates with women - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Onburiiku> Ubuntu PWNS!
<tom47> unop for bootup verbosity
<EnsignRedshirt> unop: Is there a C interface to zenity?  I've only seen it used in a shell.
<unop> tom47,  in ubuntu or windows?
<tom47> ubuntu
* tom47 only uses linux
<ReKlipz> !dating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dating - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* bsims cries in annoyance... work you <burst of profanity deleted as the very air turned red>
* bsims cries in annoyance... work you <burst of profanity deleted as the very air turned red>
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  nahh, i meant using zenity using a C system() call .. but i'm sure there are libs to zenity that can be called ffrom C
<F28> Ubuntu in ancient african means 'Couldnt figure out Debian'
<Onburiiku> lmaop
<unop> tom47,  there is no single keystroke -- you'll need to edit the grub menu on the fly using 'e'
<cyberyak> lol
<jakeyfu> hi
<omgsunny> how do i make my terminals black and some-what transparent?
<F28> shoot them
<tom47> unop ok sorry must have misread yr earlier comment
<bsims> F28: I happily ran Sid till this morning
<unop> omgsunny,  would these terminals be the gnome-terminal?
<Asc__> omgsunny - are you useing gnome-terminal?
<omgsunny> unop Asc_. yes
<_Andrew> omgsunny, make a black and transparent image and tile it on the menu
<unop> omgsunny,  edit the current profile ..simple really
<omgsunny> _Andrew. thanks
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt I found a solution :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694346
<omgsunny> unop, what do you mean
<ladykeiden> hi all. i chaged all my package repositories to feisty and updated everything from edgy. now my wifi is broke and i'm too new to linux to know what to do about it. i knew that the 2.6.20 kernel has issues with wifi, so i am booting the 2.6.17 kernel from edgy, and i copied the initrmfs thingy from a working edgy install into my broke install. the wifi light on my lappy lights up, and the  networ manager shows a good signal
<ladykeiden> strength, but firefox and gaim cant connect to the net.  my working install, on the same lappy, is fine. the wifi card is a broadcom 4318. any ideas?
<unop> omgsunny,  Edit -> Current Profile - Colors , etc
<Asc__> omgsunny - right-click the terminal area, and go to 'edit current profile'.  Under 'colors' unchech 'use colors from system theme', and on the 'build in schemes' menu select 'white and black'.  Then go to effects, select 'transparent background' and most the transparency shader as desired.
<EnsignRedshirt> FluxD: Looks like you weren't the only one.  That's a pretty annoying bug.
<blameless> ladykeiden: did you actually get that card to work on edgy even?
<tickus_24> Im looking for some help getting ubuntu installed on a ABIT IT7 Max2 sata drive.  grub fails everytime.
<_rawr> how would I configure this trackpad I'm using?
<_rawr> how would I configure this trackpad I'm using?
<ladykeiden> network manager shows wlan0, not eth0. i saw that as being a potential issue.
<unop> ladykeiden,  verify that the interface has an ipaddress -- at a terminal - ifconfig -a
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt how would I get permission to edit that folder?
<ladykeiden> works perfect in edgy.
<unop> ladykeiden,  wlan0 is normal
<Onburiiku> I am now a proud new user of Ubuntu Dapper Drake =D
<ReKlipz> FLuxD - use sudo
<omgsunny> unop, that was really simple. thanks!
<FluxD> EnsignRedshirt nvm
<blameless> i couldn't get the broadcom cards to work at all properly.  i took mine out and smashed it with a hammer.  then put in the intel card with opensource drivers
<unop> omgsunny,  sometimes you just have to look :)
<EnsignRedshirt> sometimes you just have to pull out the hammer
<omgsunny> unop, truly, i  wouldn't have ever thought about that.
<ladykeiden> unop: after seting up the wifi, it showed as eth0., so i changed the alias to wlan0, as per a forum thread. works fine in degy
<knovak> Having trouble getting sound to work... im on edgy, and my sound card is a Soundblaster Audigy. In Sound Preferences, all that is appearing in the default card box is "CA0106". Any tips?
<unop> ladykeiden,  right, the name of the interface has no bearing on how it works .. now, does the interface have an ip address assigned?
<tickus_24> I need some assistance with a highpoint onboard hpt374 sata controller.  ubuntu wont install on my sata drive.  Anyone have some advice
<stormy|> how do I create a program launcher that will actually launch my executables? I can't get my launchers to do anything....
<ladykeiden> unop: just checked....wlan0 doesnt even show. rebooting. maybe i came up in the 2.6.20 kernel...
<EnsignRedshirt> What would I use to create a .iso image of a CD?
<tickus_24> use k3b to make iso of cd
<blameless> EnsignRedshirt: dd ?
<omgsunny> ladykeiden, are you trying to ndiswrapper?
<EnsignRedshirt> blameless: I was wondering if dd might work.
<mena> intelikey, first i didi it and nothing happend and i got some chosise and then i opened the nano and i found the gateway is right bec its the one i use on xp so any idea
<unop> EnsignRedshirt,  if its a data CD you can mount it via a loopback fs
<tom47> stormy| usually if you copy and past the command that works in cli into the launcherthat works
<mena> sorry not here
<EnsignRedshirt> tickus_24: Would I use Tools -> Copy CD?
<stormy|> well... I dont know how to generically start a program crom cli tom47 :x
<blameless> EnsignRedshirt: dd should work provided the cd is unmounted
<tom47> sormy what is the program?
<tom47> stormy|: what is the program
<EnsignRedshirt> blameless: Is it as simple as: dd if=/dev/hdd of=cd.iso  ?
<stormy|> It's a version of blender I compiled tom47
<blameless> EnsignRedshirt: i believe so.  wikipedia suggests that as well
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: you can also use mkisofs
<tickus_24> EnsignRedshirt yes just choose copy Cd and then check the box to create image
<tom47> stormy|: has it run at all since you recompiled it??
<ladykeiden> omgsunny: yes i used ndiswrapper to setup the card, both in my broke and working install. wifi worked till i changed sources to feisty. unop: wlan has an ip, and it is dhcp.
<gibbs> Hello all I'm new and apparently I have a "Major Failure"
<gibbs> I have a problem with my sources.list
<gibbs> How can I change permissions via the terminal?
<bulmer> EnsignRedshirt: mkisofs allows you make the iso image Rockridge and joiliet readable
<blameless> if you're building an image yes, but dd will make an exact copy of the data cd
<unop> ladykeiden,  ok, well, verify that you can ping the follwing addresses .. 127.0.0.1, the interfaces IP address and the IP address of the default gateway
<stormy|> tom47, I've run another build of mine before on another computer... but I dont remember how I ran it :x
<Acu_01> does anyone knows where are Konqueror plugins ? I want to install flashplayer and realplayer so Konqueror can use them
<bulmer> blameless: an image is not bit for bit copy like dd?
* bsims howls... Ok X freezes solid on detecting hardware.. anyone have a clue what is fscked up with my computer
<tom47> stormy| ummm there are so many possibilities ...... its a matter of finding where the program is to begin with ..... run sudo updatedb then search for it
<unop> Acu_01,  I believe you need to get konqueror to seek out the plugins from within it
<darrenTehNewb> hey so im on an ubuntu machine trying to play a file over the network which is on a windowsxp computer. i installed VLC and im right clicking and trying to open with VLC but its not working. that, plus the default movie viewer doesnt seem to want to handle the file... im assuming it doesnt support xvid videos?? any ideas?
<ladykeiden> unop: pinging 127.0.0.1 works, with a time of about 0.075 ms. Dumb windows veteren ping question....how do i stop the ping?
<blameless> i've only ever used mkisofs to make an isofs from a filesystem.  not to copy a cd
<bsims> I don't care what fixes it... I will ups the person who gets it going a bottle of any booze up to $50usd
<mena> hey any one have experince in networking or there are  a channel
<stormy|> tom47, I have the executable's folder....
<darrenTehNewb> can i mount the remote directory or something to get this to work?
<mena> for it
<mena> ?? plz
<unop> ladykeiden,  ctrl+c
<ladykeiden> lol..thanks
<tickus_24> I need some assistance with a highpoint onboard hpt374 sata controller.  ubuntu wont install on my sata drive.  Anyone have some advice
<omgsunny> ladykeiden, what card and you upgraded from edgy to the beta?
<tom47> stormy| in a terminal window execute it by giving its full path name as well as file name
<blameless> unop: but you can ping localhost even on a machine that doesn't have a network card in it
<jarrod> hello does anyone know how to get x sensors working
<tom47> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ladykeiden> the card is a broadcom 4318, in a presario lappy. and i upgraded from edgy to alpha. feisty is still alpha.
<unop> blameless,  not if the tcp/ip stacks's wonky :)
<bulmer> tickus_24: you're about the 5th person i noticed having problems with Sata drives :(
<Acu_01> unop: thanks I am going to look now into it
<stormy|> bulmer, tickus_24, my SATA drives work fine...?
<blameless> unop: true, but on a broadcom card, i'm guessing it is more likely the card, or ndiswrapper getting confused, or the bcm driver being loaded by the kernel
<jackson3246> hey for some reason my keyboard (PS/2 connection) refuses to work with edgy live. the numlock light stays green, but pressing the numlock (or ANY other) key does nothing. any ideas why?
<tickus_24> I use ubuntu for everyting in my house.  My servers and mythtv and stuff but its giving me hell with this onboard sata controller and I cant get help in forums or anywhere.
<blameless> but i don't believe the bcm driver supports the 4318 yet
<bulmer> stormy|: you're an exception :)
<cyberyak> bsims, what are you trying to resolve?
<unop> blameless,  true, pinging 127.0.0.1 is just a formality that i tend to follow
<tickus_24> stormy,  what kind of sata controller you have?
<FluxD> Hi on startup along with gaim my home folder and the session feature pops up but I have not added them to startup how can i disable them from starting up
<blameless> unop: okies :)
<omgsunny> ladykeiden, i had success with 4311
<darrenTehNewb> so does anyone have any idea how i can open a file on a nework using VLC
<ladykeiden> blameless: i did a fresh install of edgy and of feisty herd 2 last week on the same lappy, and wifi worked fine with ndiswrapper and the windoes driver.
<mena> plz i need to solve a problem with my internet connection is there any channel
<darrenTehNewb> when i open vlc and try to open file, i have no option to get to the network to browse to the file
<mena> ~_~:(
<unop> darrenTehNewb,  why dont you mount the windows share locally and then get your media players to access the files "locally"
<unop> ?
* bsims winces... had a HD failure and ubuntu install dies on detecting hardware
<darrenTehNewb> okay HOW
<darrenTehNewb> thats what i was thinking
<darrenTehNewb> but i have noooo clue.
<bsims> Gah is it the mainboard?
<blameless> ladykeiden: ndiswrapper was always a bit off on my laptop here.  sometimes i'd have to ifdown the whole interface, rmmod the ndiswrapper, and then reload the module
<ladykeiden> and if i reboot and go into my "repair" install on the same lappy, all is fine with all my hardware.
<unop> darrenTehNewb,  you can use smbmount
<darrenTehNewb> and how do i access that/run it
<stormy|> bsims, check for power on the HDD? see if it sounds like it's accessing itself?
<tickus_24> bulmer:   do you use sata drives
<tom47> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jackson3246> hey for some reason my keyboard (PS/2 connection) refuses to work with edgy live. the numlock light stays green, but pressing the numlock (or ANY other) key does nothing. any ideas why?
<ladykeiden> blameless: can you hold my hand thru those steps?
<unop> ladykeiden,  if the interface has an IP address, it's likely that ndiswrapper and your card are working and that it's a configuration issue that need to be addressed
<bsims> stormy|: best I can tell its good
<juanchito2006> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<blameless> ladykeiden: sure, its not that hard.  are you using wpa_supplicant?
<bulmer> tickus_24: not i, am in an old pc, cant boot on a usb either
<bsims> I opened the HD today if that is what you mean
<ewan_> hi
<LinX> hey guys who needs hel0
<LinX> help
<tickus_24> I think its my sata hpt374 controller.  I notice its detected during boot and I can install any linux distro but ubuntu.
<bsims> stormy|: if not that what else do you mean
<kartoffelsnack> my fonts are looking strange with my new TFT monitor, how to change that?
<ewan_> i need some help
<ladykeiden> blameless: brb unop: what config would break on an upgrade, still leaving dhcp leases good?
<tickus_24> LinX I need help with onboard hpt374 sata controller
<juanchito2006> How can I free HDD space
<LinX> ewan what do u need help with
<juanchito2006> or resize partitions
<Hmmmm> hey guys i wana upgrade my gaim to v2 beta 6. anyone have a deb link for edgy?
<LinX> juanchito try  sudo apt-clean
<bulmer> juanchito2006: you can delete files too?
<LinX> and juanchito sudo apt-get install gparted
<blameless> ladykeiden: my guess there would be the wireless tools or wpa_supplicant if you're using it
<ladykeiden> blameless: what is wpa_supplicant. I'm guessing i'm not using it.
<blameless> ladykeiden: it would be needed if you were doing wpa encryption
<ewan_> i have a i386 copy of ubuntu 6.10 to install on my other computer but the screen garbles after the boot screen
<unop> ladykeiden,  well, i was getting you to find out -- by pinging those addresses, i hoped you could eliminate possible issues -- another thing to check would be the /etc/resolv.conf for DNS servers and whether you can do DNS lookups alright
<LinX> try updating bios
<blameless> if you are just using wep, or no encryption, then you wouldn't be using it
<jackson3246> hey for some reason my keyboard (PS/2 connection) refuses to work with edgy live. the numlock light stays green, but pressing the numlock (or ANY other) key does nothing. any ideas why?
<LinX> i g2g sorry
<ladykeiden> blameless: no encryption. wide open for the world
<darrenTehNewb> okay i think i got it ubotu
<tickus_24> I have the latest bios installed.
<darrenTehNewb> right click link
<unop> jackson3246,  is it a non-standard keyboard?
<darrenTehNewb> err make link rather
<system_TUX> isnt there is any games
<system_TUX> i wanna have  fun
<darrenTehNewb> thanks wee :)
<system_TUX> cool games
<system_TUX> not that standrd games :(
<blameless> ladykeiden: then something like, ifdown <interfacename> would bring the device down, rmmod ndiswrapper, modprobe ndiswrapper and then ifup <interfacename> would cycle the entire process
<ewan_> is there anyone that can help me work out why ubuntu wont work?
<ladykeiden> unop: would an update break dns?
<kartoffelsnack> my fonts are looking strange with my new TFT monitor, how to change that?
<jackson3246> unop: I can't imagine it is. it's just a US English PS/2
<kartoffelsnack> :S
<xtknight> kartoffelsnack: is it hooked up via DVI?
<blameless> ladykeiden: i would also check iwconfig to make sure you are associated to the correct AP
<unop> ladykeiden,  it's quite likely .. but verify you can ping your own ip address and that of the default gateway
<bsims> kartoffelsnack: try changing the fontconfig
<kartoffelsnack> yes, xtknight
<sladen> cinnix: not restoring the video on resume is a bug.  Please can you file a report at  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+filebug  saying that you need to do a double-switch using ctrl-alt-f1 and back
<xtknight> kartoffelsnack: enable lcd subpixel hinting ?
<unop> ladykeiden,  and lock down that wireless connection -- how can you be sure no one else is using it for fraudulent/malicious purposes?
<tom47> system_TUX: try  http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/seveas-meta/
<blameless> ladykeiden: i have to ask the rather silly question of, if edgy works, why upgrade to fiesty now?
<exwhyzed> If I'm using MergedFB to have 2 monitors, can those monitors have different resolutions? If so, how?
<kartoffelsnack> do i have to restart X after setting that, xtknight?
<xtknight> kartoffelsnack: no
<cchance> In supybot, i get the error Error: No module named privmsgs  Where do i get that
<jarrod> thanks you very much on the help about the sensor
<jarrod> sensors
<bsims> groan is there anyway to check the ide controler itself from the live cd?
<kartoffelsnack> its better now, thanks
<tom47> jarrod get it working?
<unop> jackson3246,  hmm, can you verify that the keyboard works sometime during the bootup of the live CD?
<tickus_24> I really need to find someone with a onboard highpoint sata controller.
<jarrod> i missed the loading step i have completely gotten rid of winblows and this is very good to see thisstuff
<jarrod> yeap now i amabout to reboot and see if it says loaded
<jarrod> thanks again
<ladykeiden> blameless: openoffice 2.1, newer evolution, and I wanna play with kvm
<exwhyzed> Can I use MergedFB with 2 different resolutions?
<blameless> ladykeiden: hmm, fair enough
<system_TUX> tom47 , what is taht?
<system_TUX> that*
<jackson3246> jackson3246: nope. it works on an installed edgy system and windows, though
<jumbers> How can I flush my DNS cache?
<unop> jumbers,  restart the networking service
<blameless> i use vmware, abiword, and gmail so have no experience with any of those things
<tom47> system_TUX: there are some games there that i use sometimes ... see the meta package on games
<jumbers> unop: The interface? Or which service do you mean?
<unop> jumbers,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ladykeiden> unop: when i ping the router at 192.168.0.1 I get this. ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Dritzen> Anyone know the solution to this?  Having nautilus problems
<Dritzen> nautilus
<Dritzen> ** ERROR **: file nautilus-file.c: line 207 (nautilus_file_new_from_relative_uri): should not be reached
<Dritzen> aborting...
<Dritzen> ** (bug-buddy:6483): WARNING **: Could not load icon for Open Folder
<unop> ladykeiden,  first off, is that the address of the router?
<Dritzen> I've been looking around, I even reinstalled nautilus.  can't seem to find the solution
<turbolover> whats a good X client?
<turbolover> like say i want to have an X session on tyhe headless sun box next to me
<ladykeiden> but when i ping my wlan0 ip i get good result with a time of about 0.078 ms
<blameless> ladykeiden: did the ndiswrapper get updated when you moved from edgy to fiesty?
<ladykeiden> yes it is the router address
<system_TUX> wth
<ladykeiden> blameless: not sure. i'll chech. will that matter?
<system_TUX> 100 game?
<blameless> ladykeiden: possibly, but you rebooted after the update i take it to get the new kernel anyway
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone know where stunnel.conf is located?
<blameless> ladykeiden: the module should match the kernel.  ndiswrapper does show up in a lsmod|grep ndis right?
<unop> ladykeiden,  well, here's your problem -- you'll need to verify that ndiswrapper is configured well and working
<system_TUX> i want good game
<system_TUX> like online rpg game
<ladykeiden> yes, but i can't use the new kernel according to the forum cuz it has issues with my wifi card
<unop> Jewfro-Macabbi,  locate stunnel.conf  shoould locate for you
<system_TUX> not that stuff like blackjack ,lol
<blameless> so you're downgrading the kernel to the edgy kernel
<unop> ladykeiden,  errm, but you are using ndiswrapper so that shouldnt apply to your card
<Jewfro-Macabbi> unop, thanks so much, what a useful command.
<EnsignRedshirt> system_TUX: If you want to blow up space ships: chromium
<unop> Jewfro-Macabbi,  indeed -- you might be interested in slocate and updatedb too -- check the relevant manpages
<blameless> ladykeiden: are you sure the issues reported with that kernel weren't talking about the bcm4xxx driver - the opensource broadcom driver?  that driver is not really finished and indeed, won't work with a 4318 card
<Jewfro-Macabbi> unop, thanks
<ladykeiden> blameless: which module should match the kernel?
<blameless> ladykeiden: the ndiswrapper version, should match the kernel
<ladykeiden> blameless: unop: ndiswrapper-common is 1.3 and ndiswrapper -utils is 1.18, but a 1.3 is available. should these match
<system_TUX> lol
<blameless> i have 1.18 on edgy
<unop> ladykeiden,  i'm not too sure .. i should imagine that to be the case but i've never used ndiswrapper
<bulmer> shouldn't the Alternate install cd should fit in a 650MB cdrom disk? its like 696.5MB ?
<ladykeiden> blameless: i assumed that bcm4xxx was all bcm cards. wasn't aware of a open sourcs driver.
<unop> bulmer,  650MB disks tend to allow for a little extra .. so that might fit but just about
<ladykeiden> blameless: the highest ndis anything is 1.3
<blameless> ladykeiden: it is an attempt at an OS driver for broadcom but it involves reverse engineering and is less than stable
<bulmer> unop i guess not..i have a cd-rw
<ladykeiden> so i can use the windoze driver with 2.6.50?
<blameless> ladykeiden: the ndis-common should match the kernel version.  so if you're using the edgy kernel, you should be using the edge ndis-whatevers
<unop> bulmer,  i'm guessing you have tried to fit it on then -- you probably need a 700MiB disk then
<blameless> i'm not familar with ndiswrapper beyond edgy.  i plopped down the 35 bucks for a new card so i could stop fighting with it :)
<tom47> blameless excellent investment imho
<ladykeiden> blameless: so i should get the 1.3 ndis common and utils, remove and reinstall the windows driver, and *should* have working wifi?
<bulmer> unop: yes i tried burning em, didnt noticed the size until it got ejected.  and I didnt know there are cdroms that are over 650MB, i thought 650MB is max
<unop> ladykeiden,  i'd completely purge and reinstall ndiswrapper and ndis-common too
<blameless> ladykeiden: aye.  if that doesn't work, i would advise keeping the kernel you have now, removing the ubuntu packages and downloading the source for ndiswrapper from sourceforge and building it yourself
<blameless> but for now i'm going to go off to bed.  best of luck to you and your card :)
<unop> bulmer, the standard capacities for CD-Roms are 650MiB and 700MiB .. there are other non-standard ones which accomodate more or less
<bz029> Does anyone use UBUNTU ON a powerbook G4?
<zbadone> I'm looking to burn a lightscribe Ubunut Server 6.1, is there any premade label images out there?
<bulmer> unop: thanks for the info
* EnsignRedshirt whispers 6.10
<ladykeiden> unop: blameless: I'm gonna go do that. remove old ndis whatever and install 1.3, then use the feisty kernel. one last question. what package do i get to replace my initramfs with the one for feisty kernel?
<w00dy> hi folks. having trouble getting the flash 7 plugin. automatic install keeps failing. any advice?
<Flannel> w00dy: you might as well grab flash 9
<unop> zbadone,  this might need a little tweaking - http://miniman.googlepages.com/nubcdcoverpng.png
<unop> ladykeiden,  the initramfs image is usually automatically created as and when you install a kernel image
<w00dy> you don't have to do 7 first?
<zbadone> unop, looks ok, but Im looking for something with a little more POW
<Flannel> w00dy: no way.  One will replace the other anyway, I believe.
<unop> zbadone,  i picked that one off of google.images -- i'm sure you'll find a few there
<w00dy> i tried to do 9 and had problems too, but don't remember the details. i'll try again and get back to you
<zbadone> good idea, never thought of google images
<bz029> Does anyone use Ubuntu PPC on Powerbook G4???
<adoretti1> woof
<ladykeiden> i replaced the initramfs with the one for the 2.6.17 kernel to fix a kernel panic. so do i get the kernel image for feisty?
<Flannel> !backports | w00dy
<ubotu> w00dy: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Flannel> w00dy: flash 9 is in the backports
<unop> ladykeiden,  yep, just install the latest one avaialable to feisty
<Acu_01> guys - I want to make ANY browser (Konqueror, Firefox, Iceweasel) play realplayer and flash movies - any ideea how to do that
<w00dy> thanks. (i guess i should note that i'm an extreme newbie)
<Brian_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer and it really doesn't like my graphics card/mobo for some reason, any ideas?
<ladykeiden> so i could have wifi and the alpha kernel together? WhooWHOOOO  pring on the breakage!
<Acu_01> Brian_: be more concrete - were do you get stuck
<Vaske_Car> how to record streaming audio? What application (with GUI) can do that?
<zoli2k> Brian_: Can you specify the card type?
<Acu_01> Vaske_Car: vlc does video
<Brian_> well, I can install it, but the boot screen is extremely glitchy as it loads the live CD
<Brian_> radeon x800XL
<Vaske_Car> I need something to be able to record music from online radio station
<Brian_> nVidia Nforce4
<unop> Acu_01,  iceweasel and firefox are straight forward -- you can create symlinks for /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins to point to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins .. konqueror i'm not so sure off, but i did help someone in here the otherday who managed to get konqueror pick up the plugins from one of those directories
<Brian_> AMD
<zoli2k> Brian_: At least, it should work with the VESA driver.
<pradalover> I need help with an update
<Brian_> I tried the AMD specific 6.10 installer and vesa was default for some reason
<Brian_> I had to change it to radeon to get it to work at all
<Brian_> with what I do have installed it refuses to access the internet through either of my wireless cards (used seperately)
<stranger_stone> hello
<Brian_> and the boot agent has a hard time actually getting ubuntu to boot
<Brian_> if it boots at all
<zoli2k> Brian_: Please one problem in one time.
<Brian_> heh, sorry
<Acu_01> unop: so you install the plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins then create symlinks from those two - how do you create the symlinks ?
<Brian_> I installed the non-AMD specific 6.10, and now it runs, but it is very glitchy while it is booting if it boots
<stranger_stone> i'm sorry the question but i'm try to install compy but i have one error whith "direct rendering: No" i have the ati  graphic installed and nathing :|
<Brian_> I have not tried changing the device to radeon or to vesa with the non-AMD specific version on install, but I wasn't sure that it would help
<zoli2k> Brian_:  and after your window manager starts is the graphics ok?
<Brian_> yes
<pradalover> whenever i try updating...I get an error message
<pradalover> lease insert the disk labeled:
<pradalover> Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)
<pradalover> in drive /cdrom/
<unop> Acu_01,  when you install a plugins package under ubuntu -- they get installed to that folder -- and if i remember right, all the mozilla packages pick plugins up from that directory .. so you shouldnt need to reconfigure any mozilla packages .. just get konqueror to pick up plugins from that location and you should be ok
<pradalover> that
<zoli2k> Brian_: changing the xorg graphics driver does not affect the bootup screen.
<Brian_> I thought it might keep it from preforming so poorly after the desktop boots though
<tom47> !repositories | pradalover
<ubotu> pradalover: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tom47> !Easysource | pradalover
<ubotu> pradalover: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<pradalover> I could hug you ubotu
<tom47> pradalover please do not interfere with the help bot :)
<jakeyfu__> So many people
<ReKlipz> !man | ReKlipz
<ubotu> ReKlipz: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<zoli2k> Brian_: there is a discussion about those cards: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2007697
<hydro> Hello
<hydro> I am wondering if someone can offer a suggestion ...
<hydro> My laptop running Ubuntu Edgy suddenly will not allow me to boot up fully
<hydro> I get a Grub error, specifically
<tom47> !anyone > hydro
<hydro> Grub loading stage 1.5
<ladykeiden> where do i go to download packaged for ubuntu when the box that needs the package cant get on the net.
<zoli2k> Brian_: I am not sure whether you need the nvidia drvires or ATI drivers.
<hydro> Grub loading, please wait ....
<hydro> Error 17
<ReKlipz> !anyone > ReKlipz
<ReKlipz> sounds like a bad grub install
<ladykeiden> i saw a page with a list of all packages for each version, with a tab for each.
<hydro> ReKlipz but why would this happen suddenly (a bad grub install?) I have been using the computer for two months now and now problems until now
<hydro> ReKlipz and the install by the way was from the Edgy Live CD
<ReKlipz> not sure, maybe something went bad one time while you were installing
<hydro> (originally several months ago)
<ReKlipz> err
<ReKlipz> wehile you were booting
<ReKlipz> and it corrupted one of the grub files
<hydro> ReKlipz: any suggestion on how restore the grub files?
<ReKlipz> umm
<ReKlipz> not sure
<ReKlipz> are you booting from the live cd?
<Brian_> zoli2k: thanks
<tom47> !grub > hydro
<hydro> no, I'm not booting from the livecd
<hydro> tom47 sorry I don't understand
<hydro> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hydro> ?
<Acu_01> unop: or anybody else who knows - I can see the flash movie in konqueror but I have no sound - why is that ?
<tom47> !grub
<ReKlipz> do the first link
<ReKlipz> or the grub howto
<tom47> hmmm
<ReKlipz> it will tell you how to restore grub
<hydro> ReKlipz thanks a ton ... I'll look there first
<tonyyarusso> /"/cs op #ubuntu"
<ReKlipz> no prob
<ReKlipz> if that doesnt work, then there is a deeper issue at hand
<system_TUX> well
<system_TUX> can i get lilo in etc?
<system_TUX> cuz grub really sux
<Acu_01> why if I click on a realmedia - it opens the realplayer but the link is local not where the file shouhlb e bplayed
<ReKlipz> i gotta go
<ReKlipz> later guys
<system_TUX> later
<unop> Acu_01,  what version of flash would that be?
<Acu_01> unop: Flash 7
<unop> Acu_01,  yep, there's an issue with flash 7 where sound doesnt seem to work -- you might be interested in flash v9 although it's still beta
<_Luks> hey ppl
<_Luks> my sound device
<_Luks> my sound device doesnt works normal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<_Luks> the left audiospeaker doesnt works
<_Luks> only the right.
<ladykeiden> where do i download manually the packages i need to fix my install?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> _Luks, try alsamixergui
<pradalover> Jewfro-Macabbi.........HELP me Pleassssssse
<_Luks> Jewfro-Macabbi: i tried everything with alsamixer
<_Luks> Jewfro-Macabbi:
<arrenlex> Good evening, all!
<_Luks> Jewfro-Macabbi: the problem is the driver
<Nick0raz> Hmm, having some uhh.. problems.  Mouse nor keyboard work in Ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10.  Or any linux distro for that matter.  I don't get it. o.O
<pradalover> shutup luks
<_Luks> good evening
<pradalover> stop hogging the board
<_Luks> "
<Nick0raz> feafoeawij -_-
<Jewfro-Macabbi> pradalover, help with?
<pradalover> Luks...I have been having same problem...i tried and tried to fix ..Never could, so go to bed
<Jewfro-Macabbi> _Luks, no driver? what's the problem exactly?
<pradalover> i can't up grade
<esc-> quick question: i've seen people using a winamp skin for xmms (namely the orbital skin) and i was curious of how they managed to use that skin for xmms and how to install it.
<_Luks> my left speakerphone doesnt works
<Jewfro-Macabbi> pradalover, I only had audio in one speaker on my six speaker system, I installed alsamixergui, tweaked the surround settings, all is good now.
<_Luks> and sometimes
<_Luks> the left speaker BEEPS everytime!!
<pradalover> yippy skippy for you
<arrenlex> esc-: Doesn't putting the skin into ~/.xmms/skins or whatever it's called work?
<Nick0raz> It's because you love the right one more
<Nick0raz> =(
<esc-> i have no idea.
<Zilliot> FlashGet for Windows,????.......  for Ubuntu. Send me link downloader for ubuntu.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> _Luks, did you try fiddling with the settings in alsamixergui at all? It can't hurt.
<esc-> it's a winamp skin (i installed linux yesterday, go easy) and i was wondering how i could get that to work?
<_Luks> ok, ill try :)
<arrenlex> esc-: I'm not familiar with winamp or xmms, sorry.
<esc-> :P
<esc-> thanks for trying.
<Nick0raz> blah.  anybody know why my keyboard+mouse wouldn't work in the livecd?
<system_TUX> man , do u have rm plugin for xmms?
<Nick0raz> =\
<tom47> ladykeiden: i think you could use apt-get with the -d option and then copy the file across to the target system ...... alternatively you could boot with the livecd and mount a partition or a flash drive and similarly use the apt-get -d option
<Jewfro-Macabbi> esc, google it, "installing winapm skins in xmms", might find something
<virtu> anyone knows how to set my city at gdesklet?
<system_TUX> man , do u have .rm files plugin for xmms?
<Nick0raz> ...
<Imsdle> i have just spent the last two days doing upgrades.. just got broadband and used up all of my quota! and now I can't even boot!!! lucky i have a spare laptop.
<unop> esc-,  all you need to do is unzip the skin into .xmms/Skins/ and then get xmms to browse for it
<esc-> mhmm.
<esc-> finally found it.
<pradalover> I am trying Ubuntu women and no one is HOME
<esc-> thanks guys.
<Imsdle> I am getting segmentation failure. can't find /dev/hda1
<Imsdle> ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Imsdle> anyone?
<Nick0raz> the world.. has ended. =O!
<linux_kid> Nick: why has it ended
<Nick0raz> because.. my keyboard and mouse won't work in the livecd. XD
<pradalover> I hate men
<Nick0raz> or any distro.  isn't that weird?
<linux_kid> thats REALLY odd
<pradalover> they ALL SUCK
<Eleaf> hmm
<Nick0raz> mhm.
<system_TUX> lol
<Nick0raz> it's worked before..
<system_TUX> that is ur prblem
<Nick0raz> but it's all like.. no.
<_Luks> Jewfro-Macabbi: it didnt work :(
<pradalover> Everylast one of you
* tom47 decides its the last time he will help pradalover in that case
<Nick0raz> =)
<Nick0raz> tom47.
<Nick0raz> help meeee.
<system_TUX> shut up parda
<Nick0raz> instead.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> _Luks, that was my only idea, you could try searching the wiki, maybe someone else had the problem
<arrenlex> tom47: Don't comment on the trolls, please.
<pradalover> u never tried
<_Luks> Jewfro-Macabbi my soundcard is: HDA VIA VT82xx
<system_TUX> tried what
<Imsdle> i am googling.. how do you uninstall a kernal and reinstall?
<system_TUX> WTH r u talking about?
<pradalover> HELLLLLPING
<Imsdle> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/32123
<_Luks> ill look info on this card
<pradalover> Meeeeeeeee
<Nick0raz> i'm talking about teh end of tha world.
<Nick0raz> =O
<system_TUX> no its not the end
<Nick0raz> yes.
<system_TUX> u can go and buy new mouse :P
<Nick0raz> lol.
<Nick0raz> my mouse has nothing to do with it rly.
<system_TUX> lol
<Nick0raz> =)
<Nick0raz> it's worked before.
<pradalover> women are so much more patient than you boys
<system_TUX> and r u working with what?
<Nick0raz> what?
<khaije1> hi folks!
<system_TUX> ty pradalover for your nice comment , now shut the hell up , this is tech chat channel *
<khaije1> anyone know of a way that I can test my X server remotely via ssh?
<Nick0raz> mhm, i need tech help. XD
<system_TUX> ok 0raz
<Nick0raz> okay.
<system_TUX> so what r u working with now?
<pradalover> Hey you Tux....if it wasn't for us women you butt wouldn't be here
<khaije1> i'm at work atm, but have a ssh connection and some free time
<Nick0raz> it's actually a microsoft keyboard and mouse setup.
<pradalover> you shutup
<Nick0raz> but i have this crappy durabrand keyboard that I used for linux
<Nick0raz> which doesn't work either.
<Nick0raz> linux shows meh no love.
<system_TUX> :))))))))))))))))
<Nick0raz> >.>
<linux_kid> Nick0raz: don't troll
<pradalover> meant your
<Nick0raz> i'm not trolling?
<system_TUX> dont panic man
<Onburiiku> I need some help.
<Onburiiku> My firefox is freezing up
<Onburiiku> and it won't even force quit
<Onburiiku> What do I do?
<system_TUX> prada , do u have linux problem?
<Nick0raz> linux_kid: why did you say that..?
<w00dy> Thanks Flannel. Worked like a charm.
<pradalover> yes you lil butthole...I do
<unop> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, or Amaranth
<system_TUX> maybe u have problem with linux , and as long as linux is a boy(Male) so u hate men :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fouadz> hi, I can see my webcam device in Device Manager (Gnome) but no of my application can use it. I doesnt find the path /dev/video0 , any idea to fix the prolem ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> unop: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Jewfro-Macabbi> _Luks, I tried googling that, didn't find much, but you can look through: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=HDA+VIA+VT82xx+%2Bubuntu&btnG=Searc
<tolumba> hi
<evan_> Andre?
<tolumba> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<tolumba> andre, indeed
<unop> nalioth,  pradalover needed moderating (language)
<linux_kid> ops, Nick0raz it trolling
<Onburiiku> How do I close a freezing application that won't even force quit?
<nalioth> unop: i see he got some moderation  :)
<Hobbsee> unop: he's removed
<DBO> linux_kid, ok I will watch him
<system_TUX> yaaa i see u 0raz
<tolumba> killall -KILL app-name
<Hobbsee> linux_kid: he's left
<Toma-> Onburiiku: killall -KILL appname
<tolumba> Onburiiku, what i said
<Jewfro-Macabbi> fouadz, you install a driver?
<nalioth> !guidelines | pradalover
<ubotu> pradalover: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pradalover> did you just boot me
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | pradalover
<ubotu> pradalover: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<linux_kid> thanks
<Hobbsee> pradalover: exactly.  please follow the guidelines, and dont troll.
<tolumba> what's trolling
<pradalover> I am not
<system_TUX> ya
<fouadz> Jewfro-Macabbi, If the drivers where not installed , how can i see it in the device manager ?
<tolumba> isnt it fooling around
<system_TUX> what is trolling?
<tolumba> like, killing somebody.
<tolumba> i mean
<tolumba> not killing
<tolumba> fooling
<tolumba> oops
<Hobbsee> tolumba: being a general pain
<system_TUX> wow
<ladykeiden> tom47: thanks. they are downloading now. when i install a package with synaptics or apt-get, are the downloaded packeges deleted after they are installed? if not, where are they saved to?
<tolumba> a common type. aaah.
<pradalover> Oh god! I wanna strangle you all
<tolumba> thanks, Hobbsee
<Jewfro-Macabbi> fouadz, the hardware is still there, it needs drivers to work correctly...
<arrenlex> tolumba: In Internet terminology, a troll is a person who enters an established community such as an online discussion forum and intentionally tries to cause disruption, often in the form of posting messages that are inflammatory, insulting, incorrect, inaccurate, or off-topic, with the intent of provoking a reaction from others.
<system_TUX> where is he now?
<vik> what's better under edgy: automatix or easyubuntu?
<arrenlex> tolumba: (wikipedia)
<Hobbsee> vik: easyubuntu
<tonyyarusso> vik: Following the wiki ;)
<tolumba> poor trolls
<fouadz> Jewfro-Macabbi,  any special place to find the drivers ?
<tolumba> i mean, the real ones
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> pradalover: that's hardly support.  that's also against the !coc (code of conduct)
<crazy_bus> Can anyone please help me?  My apt-get isn't working anymore and is comming up with errors
<tom47> ladykeiden i lived in fear of that question ... sorry right ni=ow i can't answer it :/
<arrenlex> !doesn'twork|crazy_bus
<Hobbsee> crazy_bus: what errors?  please paste them to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us the link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jewfro-Macabbi> fouadz, if there's one available, google on it, you'll have to get some info from you camera, and search for a driver, been a while since I did it.
<masticate> hi guys... i just got my xinerama working but I am unable to start up gnome-terminal.... where would this startup error log to?
<_Luks> Jewfro-Macabbi: i googled too, im trying to listen to music in mpg123
<arrenlex> !doesn't work|crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<system_TUX> hey iam nice , u talk about ur self
<system_TUX> iam cool too :P
<fouadz> Jewfro-Macabbi, thanks I will try
<tolumba> hmm, does it signify anything that i cant see my friends queries sent to me
<vik> tonyyarusso: which wiki?
<tolumba> with /msg name messg
<crazy_bus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4069/
<Onburiiku> Tolumba: How do I know what the name of the app is?
<system_TUX>     msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<tonyyarusso> vik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tolumba> Onburiiku, Well, xchat...
<Onburiiku> Firefox is freezing up
<arrenlex> crazy_bus: apt-get install libxml2
<Onburiiku> what's the actuall name of the firefox app?
<Hobbsee> Onburiiku: firefox-bin
<tolumba> (theres 10^3 people in this channel!)
<Onburiiku> k, thanks! =)
<ladykeiden> tom47: y in fear of that one? i'm more afraid of the question "how do i use remote assistance on a linux box?" remote desktop is just not as slick yet.
<arrenlex> Onburiiku: firefox-bin
* mneptok arises, summoned back from behind the curtain of death by the mention of autamated installer scripts
<esc-> command to uninstall?
<esc-> sudo apt-????
<mneptok> whose blasphemy disturbs my slumber?!
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: vik ;)
<arrenlex> esc-: apt-get remove
<pradalover> system_tux are you ignoring me
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: asking, not telling though, so we'll let him live
<crazy_bus> arrenlex: I typed in that command and I got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4070/
<masticate> hi guys, my "gnome-terminal" isn't working... I just configured my xorg.conf for xinerama... where would this type of error log to?
<arrenlex> crazy_bus: apt-get install --reinstall libxml2
<Hobbsee> yay, mneptok!
<tolumba> haha
<system_TUX> well
<pradalover> are you
<system_TUX> i dont know any women at 1st place
<system_TUX> hahah
* mneptok *raaars* at Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee throws mneptok at system_TUX 
* arrenlex hopes mneptok is sharp and\or explosive.
<rio> being picky here, but how do you move the userlist so that it is displayed on the right side of the xchat window, as opposed to the default, where the users are displayed when you push a button?
<fr500> hello
<mneptok> Hobbsee: that wasn't hard enough to knock him into #ubuntu-offtopic
<fr500> is there anything like orb for mycasting for linux?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone know how to re-start stunnel?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> withou rebooting
<Hobbsee> mneptok: no.  but i could do that.
<pradalover> turn the system off
<crazy_bus> arrenlex: I typed and got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4071/
<mneptok> pradalover: be nice.
<fr500> Jewfro-Macabbi: what kind of tunnel?
<arrenlex> crazy_bus: An IO error, eh? o__O
<arrenlex> crazy_bus: What did you do to your poor system?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> fr500, "stunnel", I'm trying to configure stunnel w/Pan
<fr500> Jewfro-Macabbi: no clue wht that is sorry
<Jewfro-Macabbi> fr500, SSL proxy essentially
<crazy_bus> I was just trying to install the package gstreamer-editor and then it all stopped working
<fr500> oh
<fr500> sooo, does anyone use www.orb.com?
<arrenlex> crazy_bus: Installing a package didn't cause that. It looks like something significant.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> mneptok, would doing a etc/init/d/networking restart possibly restart stunnel?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> init.d even
<crazy_bus> Is there anything I can do?
<aalhamad> how do i clean the torroent?
<Jordan_U> What package do I need to install to get w32codecs to work with gstreamer ( I have already installed w32codecs )
<Jordan_U> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.54.143]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88.232.105.80]  by tonyyarusso
<skurvy_dog> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<onats> hi, what's the command to launch the applet for the volume control?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alsamixergui
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you sure that's safe?
<onats> not found
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: No.
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/gstreamer0.10-pitfdll This what you want?
<unop> onats,  gnome-volume-control
<Jordan_U> arrenlex: yes, thank you.
<arrenlex> Jordan_U: (insert "used package search and haven't used this package disclaimer")
<onats> unop, right, thats the one. how do i add it to my system tray?
<crazy_bus> arrenlex: is there anyway to fix my problem?
<ardchoille> onats, Right-click the panel and choose add to panel.
<arrenlex> crazy_bus: No idea. I've never seen it.
<unop> onats,  ermm, no real idea -- i just add it to the panel
<ardchoille> onats, It's in the system and hardware section of the add to panel window
<onats> ardchoille, got it! thanks
<hdz> can someone help me out setup wireless?
<tom47> aalhamad
<tom47> oops
<mneptok> not if you don't ask a question.
<masticate> hi guys
<mneptok> tom47: gesundheit
<masticate> my gnome-terminal isn't working... i just reinstalled but it's still not working...... any suggestions for a different terminal?
<tom47> hdz what seems to be the naure of the problem?
<onats> whats a nice terminal in lieu of the default one included in ubuntu?
<hdz>  i use a linksys usb to connect to others, i dont have my own network, what program would i use in ubuntu to get a broadcast working to connect to ppl i usually connect to, and is eth0 for my network card getting in the way
<unop> masticate,  I use urxvt (rxvt-unicode)
<Imsdle> can someone tell me how to reinstall linux root?
<Imsdle> i tried to do an upgrade and it turned to custard.. i do not want to delete my data in /home
<onats> unop, can you put in backgrounds to that terminal?
<unop> Imsdle,  define "custard"
<unop> onats,  if i remember correctly, yes
<hdz> like i dont know how to configure this to broadcast, it recognizes the device the usb linksys, i think its looking at eth0 anyone set up wireless?
<tom47> !wifi > hdz
<hdz> think i gotta bridge em
<GMachine_24> Anyone use a good program to backup a computer with say 60GB of information across multiple DVDs without having to split a tar file into 2.5GB files. Yes, I basically want an idiot-proof program I can start, point it at all the data I want to back up and then insert a new DVD when required.
<Imsdle> yellowish desert... usually good with ice cream
<hdz> onboard backup utils
<musya> hey guys i have ubuntu 5.04 and i see that my gnome enviroment does not look like 6.10 or 6.04 how can i update that?
<musya> without haveing to reinstall
<GMachine_24> hdz: the program is called 'onboard'?
<tom47> musya by far the shortest route will be to install 6.10
<Imsdle> i tried to upgrade .. and now i get ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<GMachine_24> My past attempts to use 'upgrade' to move up to the latest Ubuntu release met with disaster.
<musya> will it erase all my files or can i just upgrade?
<masticate> unop, thanx... i'm trying it out now
<Imsdle> same here
<Imsdle> :|
<Imsdle> i don't want to have to copy everyting off and back on again
<aalhamad> tom47, yes?
<GMachine_24> Save your data, make a list of programs you want on your 'new' computer and install 6.1 fresh. That's what I did.
<musya> will only my interface look different? is everything the same as 6.10?
<musya> ok
<Eleaf> hmm
<musya> is there a program to burn discs in ubuntu?
<fokuslee> Flannel are u still here?
<arrenlex> !upgrade | musya
<ubotu> musya: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tom47> musya there are too many upgrades to do to achieve what you want and it is very doubtful imho that you would in any case be pleased with the result ..... backup your /home directory and install 6.10
<GMachine_24> muysa: yes. many.
<arrenlex> !burn | musya
<ubotu> musya: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<GMachine_24> Am I allowed to post a link to a forum page in here for the CD burning question?
<tom47> aalhamad i was looking to see if you had asked your question more clearly .... sorry did not mean to type in the message bar
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, Others do and I don't see anything wrong with it
<GMachine_24> ok thank you
<tom47> GMachine_24: yes i believe so i have been doing so and have not had my fingers smacked so far
<aalhamad> tom47, if i want to clean the torerent how can i do it?
<GMachine_24> muysa: check out this page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23440&highlight=dvd+record+multi+discs
<tom47> aalhamad i do not understand what you are trying to do
<g-unot> im new to ubuntu, and do i download .deb packs from the internet
<GMachine_24> Does anyone know if k3b does dvd backups that span multiple dvds?
<aalhamad> tom47, sometime i download a lot of file with bittoretent,but i dont know where it is .. in other word i want to remove them to make sure they are cleaned out my system.. hw can i do that?
<GMachine_24> g-unot: or ask for them next christmas in your stocking (or under the menorah, whatever)
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, Did you write that article?
<TieduP> yo
<GMachine_24> arcchoille: no
<g-unot> GMachine_24: well im asking wut ubuntu is compatible with
<GMachine_24> g-unot well read that forum post
<musya> GMachine_24: thanks
<tolumba> g-unot, you use synaptic to download most of your packages
<musya> ill upgrade to 6.10 then install them i might need though to burn the iso
<rocketwolf> how can I install a desktop with a LAMP (near total newb)
<g-unot> tolumba: i do but for ones that arnt avalible on there
<TieduP> what do you do if the computer that has ubuntu on it has no internet connection and you want to install some stuff
<Beverage> hey folks im trying to get frostwire working with beryl ,i know they have conflicts anyway i followed 3 guides on how to fix i am having the exact same issues nothing is doing it for me anyone got some suggetsions?
<cafuego_> TieduP: apt-zip
<GMachine_24> aalhamad: every time you d/l a torren you get a window that pops up and you choose a location to d/l the .... file, movie, whatever. It tells you there what the path is to your bittorrent d/lded files
<GMachine_24> musya: your welcome. good luck.
<g-unot> GMachine_24: wheres the forum post
<TieduP> apt-zip
<cafuego_> TieduP: it creates a nice download script that you cna run on another amchine.
<ardchoille> g-unot, The best way to handle .deb's is to a) Use the package manager, b) only use .deb's that were designed for Ubuntu  if you can't find anything in those two suggestions, compile the app yourself. But, it's not a good idea to use any old .deb on Ubuntu.
<aalhamad> ok thanks
<GMachine_24> g-unot: someone is not paying attention. here it is again http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23440&highlight=dvd+record+multi+discs
<cafuego_> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<TieduP> lets say i wanted to install some of the ubuntu games, where do i find the files
<system_TUX> guys
<GMachine_24> use......."find"....??
<GMachine_24> man find
<mad_dog> Someone knows why my direct rending is disabled?
<ardchoille> TieduP, You can search in Synaptic, there's lots of games there.
<cafuego_> TieduP: You don't find files. You use apt-zip to create a script that downloads all the packages you need and put them on disc.
<pradalover> anyone older than 25 here
<Beverage> ubotu: resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GMachine_24> pradalover: moi
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | pradalover
<ubotu> pradalover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<system_TUX> how can i see my network , and show the network icon on icon tray ?
<TieduP> ok that a script i can use on a windows box?
<system_TUX> how can i see my network , and show the network icon on icon tray ?
<fokuslee> does anyone have a premade kiba-dock deb for amd64?
<Beverage> hey folks im trying to get frostwire working with beryl ,i know they have conflicts anyway i followed 3 guides on how to fix i am having the exact same issues nothing is doing it for me anyone got some suggetsions?
<GMachine_24> pradalover: got a parent fixation?
<cafuego_> TieduP: if the windows box has cygwin (free) then yes.
<arrenlex> mad_dog: What card? What driver?
<GMachine_24> system_Tux: what network are you referring to?
<padge> How do you shut down gnome and the X server?
<GMachine_24> padge: man kill
<I-StyLe> #troian
<I-StyLe> #troian
<I-StyLe> #troian
<ardchoille> padge, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<I-StyLe> #troian
<mad_dog> arrenlex gigabyte ati x1600 driver allrady instaled
<I-StyLe> _)_
<I-StyLe> !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<cafuego_> I-StyLe: Please stop spamming
<arrenlex> mad_dog: What driver?
<mad_dog> ati from ati.com
<arrenlex> mad_dog: ati is the free driver. The one from ati.com is fglrx.
<system_TUX> i mean
<padge> So there's no "clean exit" from the X server?  I have to kill the process?
<mad_dog> arrenlex correct fglrx
<ardchoille> padge, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  is the proper way to do it.
<GMachine_24> I am having trouble with my Savage 2000 video card under 6.1. I cannot set the parameters to get other than 60 MHz refresh rate on some settings
<jwtod1> ok. i'm trying to install x64 6.10 latest iso on a new box and am getting an xserver problem. video card is en8800gtx. any ideas?
<padge> ardchoille: thanks
<cafuego_> padge: ctrl-alt-backspace will quit X, but normally the display manager (gdm) would restart it.
<jwtod1> i see the 8800 driver on nvidia.com.
<arrenlex> mad_dog: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please.
<Beverage> hey folks im trying to get frostwire working with beryl ,i know they have conflicts anyway i followed 3 guides on how to fix i am having the exact same issues nothing is doing it for me anyone got some suggestions?
<cod1> installed azureus with the linux jre, had trouble connecting to some trackers. installed the sun jre, but still have problems. do i need to force azuereus to use sun's jre?
<padge> cafuego_: That was the problem I was having
<TieduP> installing cgywin
<cafuego_> cod1: yes
<padge> How is it that that functionality isn't worked into the interface at all?  Somewhere in the shut down options
<jwtod1> i am getting an x error "no device found"
<cod1> how would i do that. should i remove and re-add azureus?
<jwtod1> bulmer?
<cafuego_> padge: Because quitting X would leave you on tty7 with nothing to do normally.
<cafuego_> cod1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mad_dog> arrenlex in the xorg i only have one dri problem
<rocketwolf> how can I install a desktop with a LAMP (near total newb)
<mneptok> cod1: update-java-alternatives -l    <--- what does that command shom you
<arrenlex> mad_dog: Pastebin it, please.
<arrenlex> !pastebin | mad_dog
<ubotu> mad_dog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneptok> *show
<padge> cafuego_: Well, I do need to install a driver that mentions that the X server shouldn't be running... is that out of the ordinary for things like that?
<cod1> mneptok: java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<ReKlipz> Whats the default folder where background images for gnome are stored?
<cod1> only line i get back
<jwtod1> anyone install ubuntu on an asus en8800 video card?
<mneptok> cod1: then the only JRE you have is Sun's
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: /usr/share/wallpapers AFAIK
<cod1> wierd, maybe a reboot?
<cafuego_> padge: Then the normal procedure is to either not start into X or turn it off manually by first switching to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1), logging in and stopping gdm.
<mneptok> cod1: if it's "some trackers" i suspect port forwarding issues
<GMachine_24> Just curious: How many of you people have a detailed Linux command, editing and programming book?
<cafuego_> padge: Besides, the nvidia driver is on crack, X doesn't need to be stopped at all.
<GMachine_24> My point: It's worth the money spent and time invested.
<cod1> i'm pretty sure my port forwarding is fine. i'll try a reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<cod1> thanks for the help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.232.*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<GMachine_24> Does Automatix for 6.1 totally . . . is is bad?
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, Everything I have learned about Linux I have learned from IRC and forums. Need some good links?
<ReKlipz> arrenlex: you mean /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<padge> cafuego_: Well, be that as it may, the shell script refuses to run if X is running, unless you know a switch or something to force it
<cafuego_> padge: Switch to tty1, login, stop X, install, start X.
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: Is that what it's called on your system? The folder's called wallpapers for me, but ymmv.
<padge> cafuego_: Thanks for your help, I appreciate it
<GMachine_24> ardchoille: sure, I'm always willing to collect info sources. I'm just saying a lot of these questions are easily answered by a resource manual.
<HellBound> morning ppl
<digin4> anyone got a good guide for compiz on edgy? it's crashing here
<tom47> !automatix > GMachine_24
<cafuego_> digin4: short of "don't" ? ;-)
<GMachine_24> ardchoille: but fire away
<ReKlipz> arrenlex: yep, its called backgrounds for me, no wallpaper
<GMachine_24> tom47: what does that mean
<jwtod1> any info on installing linux on a system w/ an asus en8800gtx card?
<digin4> cafuego, what do you mean?
<tom47> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ReKlipz> there is a gnome-background-properties with two xml files which are what show up in the backgroundswitcher
<HellBound> is anyone working on using 3G Data Cards in Ubuntu? I heard that the cards aren't supported :(
<cafuego_> digin4: Not using it makes it not crash.
<digin4> cafuego, well i gotta fix it first, then i might not use it :P
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, I generally recommend these: http://ubuntuforums.org/  http://www.tldp.org/  http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/  http://www.onlamp.com/linux/cmd/
<HellBound> !3G
<wikityler> how do i find out what software is supposed to be handling embedded quicktime files in firefox?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReKlipz> arrenlex: anyways, when i try to copy images, it says i cant
<Mazus> anyone know how to fix the overscan with nvidia cards using tvout?
<ReKlipz> so i tried to copy using sudo, it didnt work
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: Copy images to it?
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: "didn't work"?
<ReKlipz> ya, i want to add some bg images to the list
<ReKlipz> 1 sec
<ReKlipz> when i copy as root, they dont show up in the background chooser app
<ReKlipz> says 0px x 0px
<Beverage> hey folks i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2073656 this guide to fix frostwire anyway everytime i open terminal it comes up with all this fatal error stuff etc...I want to get my reg terminal back...!!!
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, This is a nice one too: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<mindstate> !ntfs-3g | HellBound
<ubotu> HellBound: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<GMachine_24> ardchoille: thanks. can i cut and paste from the forum?
<arrenlex> mindstate: (23:56:12) HellBound: is anyone working on using 3G Data Cards in Ubuntu?
<HellBound> (mindstate): i know about the ntfs-3g ... i am talking about using 3G internet connection
<HellBound> data card in my laptop
<wikityler> beverage: do you get an error about ) and wanting } ?
<HellBound> apparently they arent supported
<mindstate> HellBound, My mistake :)
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, These are also helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<HellBound> I wanted to know if this is true
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: Pastebin your exact commands and their output, please.
<HellBound> (mindstate): np
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, It's good to use the pastebin for more than 4 lines.
<ReKlipz> arrenlex, anyway i can copy commands from tty2?
<Beverage> wikityler: i get about a page of errors then frostwire launches and my terminal is bakc to normal...but i dont want my terminal to launch forstwire everytime i open it
<ardchoille> ReKlipz, Copy them to what? So you can use them when you log into the desktop?
<GMachine_24> ardchoille: well no i meant to copy the links you gave me. I copied everything to a file and will just delete what I don't want. Thanks again.
<ReKlipz> nvmd
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: Don't you have X?
<ReKlipz> i do
<unop> ReKlipz,  you could use script to create a transcript for you
<ReKlipz> i have theimages on a flash drive
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: Then why are you on tty2?
<ReKlipz> ill just rerun the commands
<ReKlipz> i didnt want to open a terminal
<ReKlipz> lazy
<ReKlipz> lol
<unop> ReKlipz,  bahh
<musya> anybody know of a good IDE for ubuntu?
<ardchoille> ReKlipz, You can open a terminal and run the 'history' command to see which commands you previously ran
<ReKlipz> IDE for what
<ReKlipz> ah ok
<codi> ok, tried rebooting, and now azureus starts up and then closes?
<musya> ReKlipz: for Development
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, You use XChat?
<musya> like coding c,c++
<ReKlipz> development in what language
<musya> python
<GMachine_24> ardchoille: yes
<jwtod1> does anyone know of anyone running ubuntu on an asus en8800gtx card?
<musya> any
<ReKlipz> eclipse
<ReKlipz> KDE
<musya> using gnome
<GMachine_24> ard*: I copied everything. Thanks again!
<ardchoille> GMachine_24, You should be able to right-click on a link in XChat and choose Open in browser from the context menu.
<ReKlipz> KDevelop
<onats> what are graphic intensive games on linux?
<musya> eclips?
<Beverage> wikityler: okay i kind of fixed it on my own but how can i run .bashrc without my terminal going crazy>?
<musya> i used kdevelop but i want to still with gnome
<unop> musya,  anjuta is a good one for C/C++
<HellBound> so .. any1 know bout 3G on linux?
<system_TUX> why when i open 3d game , it is too slow like i didnt identify my vga card?
<musya> i heard emacs is good but complicated to use
<unop> Beverage,  souce ~/.bashrc
<GMachine_24> Hellbound: I'm ignorant. What is 3G?
<unop> source*
<ardchoille> Music_Shuffle, emacs is a nice OS, hopefully someone will write a decent editor for it ;)
<jwtod1> intellij is an amazing ide. not free but worth the $L. they license it free to open source work.
<TieduP> its the wireless cell broadband service
<Beverage> unop: that makes it so it runs everytime
<TieduP> from sprint
<HellBound> 3G is a wireless interenet connection .. mainly used in cell phones but u can get data cards for computers
<codi> i can't remember who i was talking to about azureus and jre?
<unop> Beverage,  runs everytime? what do you mean?
<ReKlipz> pastebin is sooooo slow
<spider> quit
<HellBound> and its what i use to connect to the net .. so if i cant get it to work in linux, then there is no point me installing ubuntu
<GMachine_24> TieduP: That's the only 3G I knew of - I haven't kept up on it. Went to an international symposium on it on the island of Cyprus in like 1997 if you can believe that.
<unop> ReKlipz,  there's many others - i use http://pastebin.ca
<TieduP> ok i got cgywin running whats the command to get these files on my flash drive
<musya> is eclips java based?
<ReKlipz> arrenlex: http://pastebin.com/874905
<Beverage> unop: no matter what when i open my terminal the errors come, but when i take my script out then its fine...i wanna know away that i can make a script run when i click the frostwire icon
<system_TUX> why when i open 3d game , it is too slow like i didnt identify my vga card?
<unop> musya,  yep, it's one thing that makes eclipse a little slow
<GMachine_24> HellBound: Ubuntu being different than Linux??
<musya> well in that case id probably use jedit
<TieduP> !apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<jwtod1> anyone know of a x64 linux dist that supports asus en8800 video card?
* robert_ ./configure's quakeforge-0.5.5
<GMachine_24> Hellbound: Anyway I'll be quiet as I do not know the answer to your question.
<gaminggeek> HellBound, why do you need 3g?
<unop> Beverage, the frostwire icon?? is that an icon on your desktop that launches something called frostwire?
<GMachine_24> gaminggeek: because he is a tech god
<GMachine_24> gods need 3g
<gaminggeek> Ah
<musya> but eclips does every language support? well most syntax?
<Mazus> hmm
<GMachine_24> OFF TOPIC | Anyone planning on going to DefCon in Las Vegas in August?
<ReKlipz> musya, eclipse is fairly good, very "well rounded"
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | GMachine_24
<ubotu> GMachine_24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, I assume that is the new nvidia driver?
<Beverage> unop: its in my internet menu, its a p2p file sharing program but for it to work i have to run a script from /usr/local/bin/ can i add ./usr/local/bin/frostwire_fix to a icon so it starts when i click it?
<TieduP> how do i use apt-zip with cgywin
<HellBound> i need 3G because i dont have adsl
<unop> musya,  it's eclipse* and yea, it has good support for most languages
<HellBound> and i get 3g for free
<jwtod1> gaminggeek. looks that way
<gaminggeek> *new nvidia card
<GMachine_24> Oh. It's another server or something. Sorry.
<HellBound> but its kewl .. i'll post on th eforum and see what comes up
<ice63> hello
<jwtod1> gaminggeek i'd be happy to install x-less for now and then pull the drivers from nvidia.ocm
<Riskie> what's ubuntu?
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: Well yeah, you're trying to copy without using sudo.
<arrenlex> !ubuntu | Riskie
<ubotu> Riskie: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<system_TUX> seems like gnome really sux
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, there is a repo that has the latest nvidia drivers in it
<yonis> :D
<gaminggeek> so yes ubuntu does them
<unop> Beverage,  well, i was going to suggest pointing the frostwire icon's exectutable to your own wrapper script that executes the other script first and then frostwire afterrwards
<jwtod1> NICE
<jwtod1> gaminggeek ... where?
<GMachine_24> Ubuntu is why I don't have to pay $$$$ to Bill Gates any more.
<jwtod1> i need x64
<mindstate> where could i get some themes for xmms
<ReKlipz> arrenlex: so i then did sudo, and it was, weird
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, look on the forum :)
<Beverage> unop: okay how would i go abouts doing that?
<system_TUX> lol
<system_TUX> any help here
<musya> when i dot apt-get upgrade i get 0 not updated 0 no installed and 2 not upgraded
<system_TUX> why when i open 3d game , it is too slow like i didnt identify my vga card?
<jwtod1> gaminggeek aight. list forum?
<musya> how do i upgrade those two?
<ardchoille> mindstate, http://xmms.org/skins.php
<GMachine_24> system_Tux: help for what? Are you still looking for help setting up a home network?
<ice63> hay can i install my ati video card useing ubuntu ?
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, look for nvidia driver repo on the ubuntu forum
<stephans> why is there such a lack of configuration tool sin Ubuntu?
<gaminggeek> ice63, what card is it?
<ardchoille> mindstate, More xmms skins:  http://tinyurl.com/35mva9
<arrenlex> !ati | ice63
<ubotu> ice63: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> Beverage, errm, well, firstly create the script -- place it in /usr/bin and make it executable -- verify it works -- once you are happy -- edit the frostwire icon's entry in /usr/share/application/...
<thespirit> hey i have a prob in my laptop anybody help me plz
<arrenlex> !ask | thespirit
<ubotu> thespirit: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stephans> There are plenty of tools to configure Xwindows, services, etc.. in RedHat...  Python based... easy to copy!
<thespirit> thanq
<thespirit> the thing is that
<lori> #ubuntu-offtopic
<stephans> I dont get it... there tools are needed.
<thespirit> i don know how to install huawei Mobile Connect
<GMachine_24> system_Tux: I type answers to your questions in the private chat but apparently you don't see them....??
<thespirit> plz help me
<thespirit> anybody there?
<jwtod1> gaminggeek? ... i'm not having luck w/ the forums
<GMachine_24> thespirit: sorry. i don't know anything about huawei.
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, ok well have you got ubuntu installed yet?
<jwtod1> for a repo w/ en8800 driver baked into the repo, vs downloading it and installing
<jwtod1> no
<jwtod1> virgin system
<jwtod1> gaminggeek: running ubuntu on my old box. this one is new.
<gaminggeek> well install ubuntu the 8800 should work with the nv driver
<musya3d> anybody know what the latest kernel realese is?
<thespirit> GMachine_24 whom shall i ask?
<gaminggeek> and then if you want 3d get the driver
<TieduP> grrrr
<TieduP> how do i use apt-zip in cgywin
<GMachine_24> thespirit: have you tried the forums? here if people don't have information about your topic they typically don't respond - otherwise the room would be filled with "I don't know" posts.
<system_> man
<system_> iam back
<jwtod1> gamingeek: that would be fine but i'm getting an x error "no device found" and the installation stops
<system_> pm me
<jwtod1> gaminggeek: ubuntu has always installed much more cleanly for me in the past.
<ReKlipz> arrenlex: http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/4716/screenshotbackgroundsfiqn0.png
<thespirit> that is the only way to connect internet for my laptop
<system_> pm me man
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, oh..
<gaminggeek> bugger..
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: And what does the command "file /usr/share/backgrounds/Machinae-Supremacy-Orange.png" say?
<jwtod1> gaminggeek: i am fsck'd at present :(
<jwtod1> new shiny box )
<jwtod1> :)
<lori> hello all. I am continuing my assault on my wireless problems (ubuntu edgy) tonight.
<gaminggeek> lol
<jwtod1> dead :(
<gaminggeek> well send it here then :P
<jwtod1> not that dead yet :
<jwtod1> :)
<ReKlipz> file /usr/share/backgrounds/Machinae-Supremacy-Orange.png
<ReKlipz> /usr/share/backgrounds/Machinae-Supremacy-Orange.png: writable, executable, regular file, no read permission
<gaminggeek> lol
<ReKlipz> chmod
<ReKlipz> ?
<jwtod1> how can i install x64 curses/text?
<jwtod1> and i'll worry about x later
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, I think the alternitive installer is like that but I don't know
<jwtod1> gaminggeek ... think the install is even finding my video card?
<lori> when i load my new ubuntu install, i see the gnome keyring pop up twice.  do any of you have any idea why that happens?
<gaminggeek> thats what happens when you get bleeding edge hardware :P
<ardchoille> jwtod1, The alternate cd has a text-based installer.
<jwtod1> sigh
<jwtod1> :)
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, doesnt sound like it
<user_> hey
<arrenlex> ReKlipz: There you go ;) sudo chmod 700 /usr/share/backgrounds/* && name=`whoami` && sudo chown ${name}:${name} /usr/share/backgrounds/*
<gaminggeek> but yea that alternate cd has a text based installer
<rr> how to install rar ?
<user_> dang...
<GMachine_24> thespirit are you still here
<jwtod1> ok
<mindstate> ardchoille, sorry for the delay , thanks :)
<jwtod1> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ardchoille> mindstate, You're welcome :)
<system_> guys
<jwtod1> someone said kbuntu worked on an en8800. i'll give that a go first.
<user_> gosh
<arrenlex> !rar | rr
<ubotu> rr: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ReKlipz> whats the minimize all command in gnome? like <Super>+ M in windows?
<Beverage> unop: okay so how would I go abouts changing the command of a icon in /usr/share/applications ?
<user_> by golly!
<lori> If anyone has any insight as to why gnome keyring appears twice when starting ubuntu edgy it'd be much appreciated.
<GMachine_24> just a general word: a lot of questions can be answered with a simple internet search. thespirit was looking for information on huawei (sp?) and linux. I searched using AltaVista and found a site with instructions that would have helped him... but he left. In short: do a little footwork before coming here.
<jwtod1> anyone know if kubuntu feisty herd 3 is stablish?
<unop> Beverage,  yes, under one of the directories there you should have an entry named frostwire.desktop or the like .. edit that file to reflect the change
<jwtod1> hmmm
<dark_light> there are any .rmvb driver for amd64 platform (specially open source)? i don't want to install w32codecs or realplay packages just to see a video
<GMachine_24> Can I send a message to someone who has logged off?
<codi> can anyone help me with a crashing azureus. it was sort of working until i upgraded my jre?
<jwtod1> perhaps going 6.10 alternate text and then apt'ing gnome and then installing the en8800 from nvidia.com is the way to go.
<GMachine_24> codi: what version of azureus; do you get crashing errors and if so what do they say?
<codi> 2.5.0.0 and yes i get some errors
<gaminggeek> jwtod1, yea that will work
<GMachine_24> codi: and when you say "sort of working" what does that mean - was it working or not?
<dark_light> (actually i gave up and i am installing realplay, but this is actually a very sad thing)
<GMachine_24> codi: what do the errors say?
<gaminggeek> as long as you don't need any other closed drivers
<jwtod1> cool. thx :)
<codi> it was, torrents downloaded slow, and some trackers denied me due to an old version of the jre
<GMachine_24> (should he post them in paste bin??)
<user_> ok
<codi> hotspot virtual machine says an unexpected error occured
<user_> working on it...
<GMachine_24> codi: what version of jre are you using and what version of ubuntu
<codi> 1.5 of the jre and 6.10 of ubuntu
<hdz> damn this wifi seems tricky
<GMachine_24> codi: have you tried bittorrent and if so do you get the same result?
<GMachine_24> codi: plus, you can always uninstall your update and can usually go back to the previous version of some software that worked for you using synaptic or command line if you are one of those types.
<Beverage> unop: OH snap! thanks for your help it was awwwesome!
<xeno_> hello
<GMachine_24> snap!!
<unop> Beverage,  it work alright? :)
<GMachine_24> xeno: we are here. speak.
<Beverage> unop: works beautifully
* Mumbles mumbles something about coffie and it being to early
<user_> got it!
<unop> Beverage,  cool :)
<xeno_> well I have tried to install several times but I never make it past the inital splash screen
<codi> trying bittorrent
<Beverage> unop: now i can download all the music i want...i love free stuff...opensource for the win.
<hdz> is root passwd what you set up during install, having problems sudo root
<codi> it's not working, but it's not not working
<user_> parsing now...
<GMachine_24> xeno_ you have tried to install what several times please be specific.
<codi> now it's working, and fast
<xeno_> ubuntu its self
<GMachine_24> codi: bittorent?
<GMachine_24> xeno_ which version
<xeno_> latest
<xeno_> 6.10
<GMachine_24> 6.10 lts?
<Beverage> unop: before i leave, im trying to save my desktop resolution it keeps reverting to the original but i want it to stay at 1440x900 any ideas?
<jakeyfu> 6.06 lts
<xeno_> I think so one sec I have the file name
<xeno_> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know if xchat comes pre-installed on ubuntu?
<codi> yah
<mnk0> anyone run ubuntu on laptops?
<GMachine_24> ranbee: yes
<unop> Beverage,  probably set it in gnome-display-properties and check the option to apply it globally
<synic> mnk0: yup
<FunnyLookinHat> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ANTDx1> x-chat-gnome comes pre-installed with Ubuntu
<mnk0> what kinda laptop ?
<GMachine_24> xeno_ i had the same problem.
<FunnyLookinHat> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<mnk0> synic
<Ranbee> thanks GMachine_24 :) and codi if you were talking to me :)
<xeno_> I have an athlon 64 3200 and a nvidia 6800
<codi> i guess i don't mind bottorrent as a client
<ANTDx1> if you want normal x-chat, you must download it from the repositories
<synic> mnk0: I've had it on a few, currently it's on a presario v2000
<mnk0> ohh k
<user_> try xcompile subcode
<mnk0> ibm thinkpad?
<synic> I had it on a thinkpad.
<Beverage> unop: okay thanks im gonna quick restart see if that does it forme
<synic> .. then it got stolen.
<mnk0> just wonder if all hw is suppored by ubuntu
<mnk0> edyge
<mnk0> omg
<mnk0> bad luck
<mnk0> sorry to hear
<synic> thinkpads + ubuntu == great
<xeno_> user: are you talking to me ??
<mnk0> ohh kk
<synic> thinkpads have some of the best linux support
<mnk0> ohhh k
<mnk0> sweet
<user_> gotta go
<Ranbee> ANTDx1: so the gnome-xchat comes preinstalled? it doesn't matter though. i just want to tell someone who's trying out ubuntu they can use xchat on IRC.
<GMachine_24> xeno_ i went back and burned the .iso again but at a slower rate (like 8x) to the cdrom. began reinstall again and it worked perfect. this has happened to me with several different programs - seems if you burn them too fast, even though they verify ok, they don't install well.
<mnk0> what about for the tumbprint shit?
<synic> mnk0: never used it.  Mine didn't have one.
<mnk0> ohh kk
<GMachine_24> ranbee: i am using xchat now
<mnk0> all good then
<Hektik_Ninja> I need help on Linux Themes
<Hektik_Ninja> I'm new to linux
<Ranbee> GMachine_24: great, thanks.
<ReKlipz> mnk0, just try the live cd
<Kud|> Is there a default password for anonymously logging into CVS servers?
<ANTDx1> Ranbee, I believe X-chat comes pre-installed.
<xeno_> Machine: that is interesting. what kind of drive ?
<mnk0> nah i gonna install it
<Beverage> unop: so that didnt work, btw im setting the resolution in my nvidia drivers program, then i click apply and save to xorg.conf
<Ranbee> thanks
<mnk0> and save 10g for xp
<ReKlipz> well then
<GMachine_24> ranbee: oh and it install as part of the basic 6.1 lts package
<ReKlipz> there you have it, lol
<Hektik_Ninja> Please help with linux themes
<mnk0> heh
<GMachine_24> and it's in 5.1 too
<mnk0> all good
<mnk0> linux themes?E
<mnk0> just click ok
<ReKlipz> i just installed ubuntu on my lappy
<mnk0> and u good
<mnk0> plaaahya
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, what do you need help with?
<mnk0> sweet
<mnk0> what kinda lappy?
<ReKlipz> its a gateway 200arc
<Hektik_Ninja> what I I need to run themes exactly :/
<onats> is there any way to change the "theme" of the ubuntu desktop?
<ReKlipz> with a 1.4GHz centrino
<GMachine_24> xeno: must use full names to get that 'highlighted' look so people know you are responding to them. the answer: several different burners and different discs.
<ReKlipz> onats, using beryl, yes
<mnk0> onats yeah thers option  from menu
<mnk0> somewere
<ReKlipz> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<onats> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, www.gnome-look.com download them then go to system>preferances>themes and add then find the theme you downloaded and install ^.^
<ReKlipz> !theme > onats
<Ranbee> GMachine_24: right, ok, that's great. i'll let my friand know about it.
<GMachine_24> Ranbee: 10-4
<Kud|> Is there a default password for anonymously logging into CVS servers?
<Hektik_Ninja> Beverage, no program needed?
<ReKlipz> !CVS | Kud|
<ubotu> Kud|: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<xeno_> <GMachine_24>like so
<xeno_> nope
<ReKlipz> hah, i doubt that will help
<GMachine_24> or just GMachine_24
<Beverage> Hektik_Ninja, nope this isnt windows you dont need programs to overlap your reg themes everything is free!
<Hektik_Ninja> Okay Thank you very much
<xeno_> GMachine_24 I see
<Beverage> no problem enjoy
<GMachine_24> xeno_ it highlights in my screen, not yours
<xeno_> I see
<onats> where can i download themes?
<Hektik_Ninja> I have windowblinds, and some more stuff on my windows (other hardrive)
<logankoeste3> hey, I'm running ubuntu in vmware as a development lamp server (only one or two client machines) - how much ram would be best to allocate?
<logankoeste3> it's not running X or anything
<ReKlipz> logankoeste3: 8
<ReKlipz> 8GB
<user_> ohh kee doh! kee
<Hektik_Ninja> wow this is a really big channel
* Hektik_Ninja just noticing
<logankoeste3> gee thanks ReKlipz
<ReKlipz> =)
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, just for future info if you like the media center theme google Royale Theme and it will come up with one you can download it was leaked so you can get it free without any extra progs like windows blinds, one of my personal favorites
<ReKlipz> !electricsheep
<ubotu> electricsheep: screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2668 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<unop> logankoeste3,  allocate about 128MB for ubuntu and the like and whatever else your LAMP applications require
<ReKlipz> !whywontelectricsheepshowupingnomescreensaverlist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whywontelectricsheepshowupingnomescreensaverlist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logankoester> unop: sounds good
<logankoester> thanks
<ReKlipz> brb guys
<onats> will this theme work with ubuntu: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/files/45837-desk-internet.svg
<Beverage> wow what was that?
<lenore> Ahm..
<Kud|> bleh
<unop> mass kick-off
<Toma-> its a netsplit. nothing to worry about
<beoba> http://www.inmagine.com/business-intelligence-photos/stockbyte-cd233
<Beverage> whats a netsplit?
<lenore> Soo... I deleted my /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf ... any idea how I can replace this?  0_o (Yes, I'm a sharp one)
<Kud|> in other news, anyone around that can help a noob out with "make" installs? I keep getting an error when I try :/
<Hektik_Ninja> www.gnome-look.com is not a good site :(
<unop> lenore,  purge and reinstall alsa :)
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja what dont you like about it?
<Hektik_Ninja> its a google search site
<nixe> Hektik_Ninja what would you suggest instead
<Hektik_Ninja> I don't know :(
<Hektik_Ninja> that is why I asked
<unop> Kud|,  whats the error you seem to be getting?
<Kud|> unop: 1 sec, i'll pastebin the entire log for you
<darkmatter> Hektik_Ninja, *.org ;)
<Beverage> Hektik_ninj, so sorry ig ave you wrong link
<Beverage> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ReKlipz> I'm using beryl as my window manager, and I'm wondering how I go about changing the look of the panels (the top bar and bottom bar) that are always shown on the screen, any ideas?
<Hektik_Ninja> its okay beverage
<Hektik_Ninja> thank you though
<Kud|> unop: http://pastebin.ca/339718
<Hektik_Ninja> I downloaded one earlier, but extraction is way different on here
<nixe> what about xfce skins ??
<Beverage> ReKlipz, its got a bunch of pre installed ones if you want more http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ReKlipz> Beverage: so its these themes we've been talking about then?
<Hektik_Ninja> where is the preinstalled ones on the site if you don't mind me asking?
<ReKlipz> i can change the window themes using the Emerald Theme Manager for beryl
<Hektik_Ninja> Beverage, pre installed themes?
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, go system>preference>themes
<unop> Kud|,  well, does a ./configure script exist in that folder? if so, have you run it? to make sure consult the README or INSTALL files
<Hektik_Ninja> okay I'm there
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, Im not very fond of thoughs so i downloaded and installed more
<Beverage> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Hektik_Ninja> I don't know how to install them on here though
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, have you downloaded the theme you want?
<Hektik_Ninja> yes I did but its all weird :/ told me to type in a lot of commands
<Kud|> unop: there's no configure script, or readme, or install :P
<ReKlipz> !usbdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ReKlipz> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kud|> unop: website says to extract and then use make on the directory
<ReKlipz> anyone know if i need to eject my usb drive everytime i want to remove it?
<Hektik_Ninja> I would just incase of file loss
<Hektik_Ninja> its did it to me before
<Beverage> ReKlipz, you dont have to but its a good idea, i always do
<user_>  weird theme submeme factoid
<SmAcKaSs> Trying to configure wireless card on my network, but have a bit of trouble. anyone around to help?
<Hektik_Ninja> beverage: I have a theme but its a .tar.bz2
<user_> you;re magnetic ink
<ReKlipz> hah, cool, ubuntu yelled at me for removing it without eject
<lenore> Aaahh... I deleted /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf and I can't possibly get sound working.. >_<
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, okay go to system>preferences>theme>install now find that file and select it then follow basic messages
<Hektik_Ninja> okay will try to do so
<SmAcKaSs> iwconfig finds my wireless card, but not able to get connection...
<ReKlipz> whats the shortcut for terminal?
<jbinder> i didn't think there was one.
<unop> Kud|,  README and INSTALL are case sensitive -- not the same as readme or install
<Hektik_Ninja> I clicked open, and it just went in the folder to all of the files
<Kud|> unop: trust me, they're not in the directory. check your pm
<Beverage> Hektik_ninja, hmmm thats strange, sorry im a bit of a newb when it comes to linux still sorry >.<
<Beverage> !installingthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installingthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Beverage> ubotu, themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Hektik_Ninja> its okay :/ I just wish I could get them running.  Where did you say preinstalled themes were, kinda like the preset ones
<lenore> Help me. :-( I deleted my /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf and I don't know how I can replace it!
<Beverage> they are in the System>Preferences>Theme just scroll up and down theres a bunch
<Kud|> unop: are you registered?
<Hektik_Ninja> but where can you get more??
<unop> Kud|,  errm, no, but i did get your PMs .. just wondering if you have the prerequisites installed .. i.e. gtk and curl
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: it gave you a few links
<Beverage> www.gnome-look.org .... the ones you see there are the preinstalled ones for more you have to download and install yourself
<jbinder> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ReKlipz> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Beverage> anyway im heading to bed g'night all
<unop> lenore,  did you reinstall alsa like i suggested?
<ReKlipz> night
<Hektik_Ninja> but I can't find preinstalled themes anywhere, I just want a dowload to be easy
<Hektik_Ninja> download*
<Hektik_Ninja> Night
<user_> downloaded tarball. hep me
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: the download is easy
<jbinder> user_: tarball for what?
<ReKlipz> lenore, sudo apt-get install alsa
<Kud|> unop: yes sir I do :)
<Hektik_Ninja> okay well installing it isn't :( its confusing to me
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: eh... you just download the tar.gz, and select it in the GUI theme manager
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: there is no installing
<jbinder> just download and select
<Hektik_Ninja> I tried that just now and it didn't work :/
<Hektik_Ninja> I will try again
<jbinder> what theme?
<Hektik_Ninja> umm domino-0.3
<FantasticFoo> there's this annoying key combo that i always hit, and it logs me out every time i hit it. i think its shift+backspace or something, but every time i hit it it logs me out and its really annoying. i keep hitting it
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how to disable this?
<unop> Kud|,  well according to the pastebin errors, it suggest you dont have curl libraries installed -- something like libcurl or the like
<ReKlipz> under keyboard shortcuts, fantasticfoo
<Kud|> unop: let me check
<jbinder> FantasticFoo: ctrl alt backspace
<jbinder> is that it?
<FantasticFoo> jbinder: no
<jbinder> oh
<FantasticFoo> jbinder: i think its just shift backspace
<jbinder> i'm scared to try
<sess> what can I use to search with beagle in gnome?
<FantasticFoo> lol
<jbinder> on my computer it's ctrl alt backspace
<sess> like a gnome beagle gui
<Kud|> unop: I have libcurl3 installed, think forcing a downgrade might work?
<ReKlipz> FantasticFoo: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Kud|> unop: nm there isn't anything to downgrade to heh
<FantasticFoo> ReKlipz: thanks
<Hektik_Ninja> file format is invalid
<unop> Kud|,  yep, you'll need these 3   sudo aptitude install libcurl3 libcurl3-dev libcurl3-dbg
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: er
<Hektik_Ninja> try another?
<onats> hi, need some help regarding authentication keys
<jbinder> holyshitmyspacebarbroke
<jbinder> SHIT
<unop> Kud|,  libcurl3-dev is the one required to build other software with
<ReKlipz> nice
<onats> im trying to add a repository, but it give this erro: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<jbinder> my_space_bar_isn't_working
<jbinder> on_my_laptop
<tonyyarusso> jbinder: pleasewatchyourlanguageanywaythanks:)
<jbinder> tonyyarusso: lol
<ReKlipz> i see a space!!!!!!!!!!1
<jbinder> nooo_this_sucks
<Kud|> unop: ah I see, thanks for pointing that out. didn't realize there were dependencies. let me try this now :)
<jbinder> ReKlipz: autocomplete
<jbinder> it_makes_the_space_for_me
<ReKlipz> how do u do that?
<Hektik_Ninja> !themes
<ReKlipz> omg i got it
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ReKlipz> jbinder, just autocomplete all the time
<ReKlipz> and remove th words around the space
<jbinder> it_only_autocompletes_nicks
<jbinder> brb...trying_ctrl_alt_del
<ReKlipz> slol
<ReKlipz> try space in tty2
<flo> what does this line nmi_watchdog=0 should do in the grub menu.list? what does'it meen?
<jbinder> back
<jbinder> yay
<jbinder> it works
<jbinder> lol
<unop> onats,  http://diantn.free.fr/dp/?q=node/25 and search for 3FF0DB166A7476EA ..
* jbinder restarted Xorg
<FantasticFoo> yep.
<ReKlipz> how can i asdd a shortcut to open a terminal?
<FantasticFoo> it's shift backspace allright, but its not listed under keyboard shortcuts...
<FantasticFoo> how do i disable?
<ReKlipz> i tried using the shortcut manager, but it didnt work
<unop> onats,  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 3FF0DB166A7476EA && gpg --export --armor 3FF0DB166A7476EA | sudo apt-key add -
<user_> subharmonic digitized amplified feedbackloop flyback implosion
<Hektik_Ninja> okay themes are acting really gay, it says file format invalid
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Hektik_Ninja
<ubotu> Hektik_Ninja: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jbinder> lol
<Hektik_Ninja> oh sorry
<onats> unop, ok thanks.. found a way already.. downloaded the gpg file and added it to ths package maneager
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: wtf? the tar.gz should be it
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: is the file type a tar.gz?
<Kud|> unop: still getting that error :(
<Hektik_Ninja> yes
<Hektik_Ninja> it is tar.gz
<Hektik_Ninja> and I tried a tar.bz2 also
<jbinder> oh
<jbinder> hold on
<Hektik_Ninja> maybe I should run my updates?
<jbinder> idk that shouldn't really do anything
<jbinder> at all
<Hektik_Ninja> yeah
<Hektik_Ninja> will you check it out for me please?
<alex777> how do I completely remove and reinstall lircd ?
<alex777> since when I did the first install I messed up, I want to try it again from scratch
<unop> ReKlipz,  http://www.captain.at/howto-gnome-custom-hotkey-keyboard-shortcut.php
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: you are clicking "install theme..." at the top right corner of the theme preferences?
<Hektik_Ninja> just put the cd in and boot from alex
<Hektik_Ninja> yes I am jbinder
<alex777> but when I tried to reinstall it didn't create any /etc/lircd/lircd.conf
<Silver>  When i install Ubuntu will it erase my existing OS?
<Hektik_Ninja> yes it will if you want it to
<jbinder> alex777: so you can make that file?
<Hektik_Ninja> you can partition if you want
<Silver>  i cant seem to partition?
<unop> Kud|, are you sure it's the exact same error -- a word or two can change the dynamics completely
<Silver>  i have tried
<alex777> jbinder I guess I could
<Hektik_Ninja> yeah I don't mess with partitions either
<alex777> jbinder but since the file isn't created, I'm afraid it's not the only thing missing
<Silver>  oh, i mess with em i just cant find a program lol....
<bpaterni> does anyone still use windows
<jbinder> alex777: once i had a problem like that. i just made the file and it worked fine, luckily
<HellBound> hey ppl
<unop> bpaterni,  sure
<Silver>  a friend told me it automaticly partitions, false right?
<Hektik_Ninja> jbinder was that the one I was supposed to click?
<Kud|> unop: don't have the pastebin or the same terminal open anymore so I can't tell, but it looks about the same
<jbinder> alex777: sudo touch /etc/lircd/lircd.conf
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: yes
<Hektik_Ninja> yeah I did :(
<jbinder> then you browse for the tar.gz
<jbinder> hmm
<alex777> jbinder I used the guide from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy
<HellBound> can some1 please help me setup a partition to install linux on...
<jbinder> try a different tar.gz to see if maybe that file is corrupt or something
<unop> Kud|,  http://pastebin.ca/339718 :)
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: bz2 won't work... needs to be tar.gz
<Silver>  yes, same for me Hellbound
<Hektik_Ninja> oh okay
<Hektik_Ninja> I tried 2 tar.gz's though
<HellBound> in PM8, do i use linux ext 2 or 3 or linux swap?
<Kud|> unop: ty
<jbinder> HellBound: PM8?
<jbinder> idk what you are talking about
<HellBound> partition magic 8
<jbinder> oh
<HellBound> :)
<jbinder> ext3 for most of it
<jbinder> HellBound: wait
<jbinder> HellBound: you can just use the ubuntu disc to do it
<jbinder> it is a lot easier
<jbinder> it does all of the paritioning for you
<Hektik_Ninja> ext3 is what I used I think O.o
<jbinder> you just select a radio option button
<HellBound> thing is
<sMaCk|away> <Leaving> Reason:[auto away after 20 minutes of inactivity]  Pager:[off]  Time is now: <2:08am> <UPP>
<HellBound> i am trying to install it on my external hdd
<jbinder> :\
<HellBound> and my external already has stuff on it .. and it wouldnt let me partition just the free space in the ubuntu setup
<Silver>  It does the partitioning for me? that means it wont overwrite my XP?
<HellBound> so i thought i would make a partition for it
<jbinder> HellBound: i know for a fact that the ubuntu setup lets you do free space
<Hektik_Ninja> jbinder, still didn't work :(
<jbinder> HellBound: i did that using the ubuntu one
<ReKlipz> unop, I tried that, didnt work, although it showed the shortcut there
<jbinder> HellBound: i installed it only on my free space
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: wtf?
<HellBound> hmmm .. then it might be cause it aint reading my external properly
<Hektik_Ninja> this is really aggrivating
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: give me the URL for the tar.gz. let me try it
<Silver>  jbinder: it does all of the paritioning for you......Is that true
<HellBound> cause it didnt even show the main parition .. but it did identify the hdd
<jbinder> Silver: yeah
<Hektik_Ninja> okay jbinder
<Silver>  it wont overwrite XP?
<Kud|> unop: it's actually completely different now, heh sorry. http://pastebin.ca/339746 <--new one, can't really tell where it's going wrong. I'm pretty new to linux :(
<Hektik_Ninja> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=37030, jbinder
<jbinder> Silver: it will only overwrite XP if you select "install ubuntu on entire harddrive
<jbinder> "
<user_> funky tarball try gz in vi furball
<unop> ReKlipz,  verify two things -- that you arent using an already dedicated shortcut sequence and that the command you are using can indeed be invoked in such a way
<jbinder> Silver: select "install on unallocated/free space"
<Silver>  but what if there isn't any?
<Silver>  i mean
<Hektik_Ninja> I have one hd with windows xp pro, and one with ubuntu
<Hektik_Ninja> :)
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: i get the same problem
<HellBound> so i wanna make a partition on my external hdd just to see if the installer sees it .. otherwise i will have to just parition my main hdd.... do i need to make a linux swap partition?
<Hektik_Ninja> have you ever used one jbinder?
<ReKlipz> Run a Terminal: <Control><Alt>B
<ReKlipz> doesnt work
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: i installed one a few weeks ago
<jbinder> days ago*
<jbinder> no problem with the format
<Silver>  I have a 80 gig HD, and XP is on the main C drive. The option will just take part from the C drive? or do i have to partition myself?
<jbinder> the tar.gzs may be buggy... mine worked fine
<jbinder> HellBound: the ubuntu one makes the swap automatically for you
<user_> mine works great
<Hektik_Ninja> i will look for another one then
<jbinder> HellBound: but if you make it manually... yes, you need swap
<HellBound> jbinder: yeah .. i just wanna try do it manualy to see if the installer can see the new partition on my external drive ... how big does the swap need to be?
<ReKlipz> !theme > ReKlipz
<Silver>  I have a 80 gig HD, and XP is on the main C drive. The option will just take part from the C drive? or do i have to partition myself?
<jbinder> HellBound: how much RAM do you have?
<HellBound> silver: yeah .. it should allow u to partition some of the free space on your 80 gig to use for ubuntu and leave the rest for xp
<HellBound> 256mb ram
<Silver> oh, thank god.
<jbinder> HellBound: and how big is the harddrive?
<user_> mine's huge
<HellBound> yeh .. and u should be able to do it in the installer
<Silver> how will it ask? or is that a stupid question? i just  want to know what to expect so i don't lose data
<HellBound> jbinder: 120gb but i am making a 10gb for linux just to check
<unop> Kud|,  even a seasoned linux user would find it difficult troubleshooting this -- it's a C++ issue -- please make sure you have the GTK dev libraries installed and also the C++ dev libraries too
<Hektik_Ninja> number4 didn't work :/
<jbinder> HellBound: you could make a 512mb swap, or 1gb
<tomcatt> #ubotu samba
<jbinder> just do 1gb to be safe
<HellBound> jbinder: kewl
<Kud|> unop: will do, let me double check
<HellBound> yeh .. no prob ... thanks :)
<jbinder> Silver: i don't remember word for word
<HellBound> silver: u ever paritioned a drive for xp? or in fdisk or something?
<Silver> i have before
<HellBound> kewl
<Silver> But my hardrive is wacky
<HellBound> it should be pretty self explanitory then
<Silver> not even my brother could get it, and he has done it before
<HellBound> just read everything carefully
<ReKlipz> unop: Run a Terminal: <Control><Alt>b, doesnt work
<system_> which is the best torrent  downloader?
<HellBound> it will always warn u
<Silver> ok, bbl
<Silver> will it ask in the six steps? or will that overwrite? quick check before i go
<unop> ReKlipz,  whats the exact command you are using here?
<user_> rtfm
<tonyyarusso> !rtfm | user_
<ubotu> user_: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<flo> how can i make a module load automaticaly on bootup?
<jbinder> system_TUX: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<jbinder> system_TUX: that is a good torrent manager
<tonyyarusso> flo: edit /etc/modules I think
<flo> thx
<system_TUX> really good or piece of shit?
<jbinder> system_TUX: ??... it's good.
<jbinder> lol
<Silver> will it ask about taking gigs in the six steps? or will  that overwrite it completely? quick check before i go
<Kud|> unop: any idea what the c++ dev libraries are offhand
<brianski> azureus is kind of crashy in my experience
<esc-> i was wondering if anyone had the time to help me out with a metacity theme installation question.
<esc-> i have found one i like... but don't know how to install/use it.. :\ :P
<userbn> dodir
<user_> snafu
<system_TUX> man
<jbinder> esc-: ok?
<system_TUX> i have registerd my nick name
<jbinder> esc-: what file type is the theme?
<system_TUX> and i want to login with it
<system_TUX> how?
<esc-> .tar.gz
<jbinder> esc-: good
<jbinder> esc-: do you have gnome?
<esc-> yeah.
<incorrect> beryl is far too cool,  i am sorry, i cant do any work today just draging windows around the cube is too much fun
<nixie> ok Im back and still having issues with the install
<esc-> (just installed edgy last night. )
<jbinder> esc-: k
<jbinder> so... at the top
<Hektik_Ninja> hmm >:(
<jbinder> click "System"=>"Preferences"=>"Theme"
<esc-> mhmm.
<jbinder> esc-: then at the top left click "Install Theme..."
<esc-> mhmm.
<jbinder> esc-: then navigate to the tar.gz file, and select it?
<jbinder> lol
<unop> Kud|,  something like lib32stdc++
<esc-> :P
<Kud|> unop: thanks
<Hektik_Ninja> esc did it work for you?
<jbinder> esc-: and then click Open
<tearlow> Anyone with exceprience with NSF (Nintendo Sound File) that might be able to assist with Amarok?
<esc-> it did.
<Hektik_Ninja> :( :( :(
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: :\
<esc-> and i love linux even more.
<Hektik_Ninja> not fair
<jbinder> esc-: good
<unop> Kud|,  it's probably lib64stdc++ if you are on a 64 bit system
<esc-> thanks jbinder.
<jbinder> :)
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: :(
<Kud|> unop: bleh there are a ton of GTK+ libraries and no i'm not on a 64bit system
<Hektik_Ninja> I can figure it out :)
<esc-> i've had it for a few hours and i already want to uninstall my windows partitions.
<Hektik_Ninja> you guys every under slashnet?
<Kud|> unop: any idea which ones I should get, or just get them all? -.-
<nixie> I cant get ubuntu to install. it hangs after the inital loading screen and then turns my monitor on and off in 5 sec cycles anyone have any Ideas
<jbinder> esc-: lol
<jbinder> yay
<esc-> :)
<geoaxis> can a network guru (with some spare time look at this ) i have detailed my question here : http://www.gliffy.com/pubdoc/1152933/L.jpg
<Hektik_Ninja> I have 2 hardrives windows and Linux so I'm good :)
<CyberCod> nixie, how much ram you got on that system? and what is the video hardware?
<Hektik_Ninja> I just want my themes to work :(
<nixie> 1gig ram and it has a nvidia 6800 by bfg
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: do you have gnome?
<Hektik_Ninja> program?
<Hektik_Ninja> or no?
<Menisk> nixie, I want that computer.
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: ummm
<CyberCod> nixie, you could try the alternate cd
<Menisk> nixie, I have a crap graphics card.
<Kud|> unop: I only see lib64stdc++ libraries, can't seem to find the 32bit versions
<nixie> what can I do with it ??
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: when you click "System" at the top, does it say "About GNOME" as one of the choices?
<Hektik_Ninja> h/o I will tell you
<CyberCod> nixie, you can install via a text interface
<nixie> CyberCod Im trying to get xubuntu to install
<jbinder> yay xfce
<nixie> heheh
<CyberCod> xubuntu has an alternate cd as well, though with decent hardware, I find ubuntu is a much better system
<nixie> jbinder lightweight fast and 3d
<jbinder> yep
<unop> Kud|,  they seem to be listed here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=c%2B%2B&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<nixie> ok Ill get the alt cd and try again
<unop> geoaxis,  what connects the win2000 comp upto wifi?
<CyberCod> xfce is nice for older hardware, I've just got a sweet-tooth for eyecandy
<Hektik_Ninja> brb gotta restart
<Hektik_Ninja> sorry :/
<Kud|> unop: check pm in a sec
<CyberCod> can you use compiz on xfce?
<jbinder> xcompmgr?
<esc-> how is it that these clever folks have clear terminals?
<esc-> i desire one.
<geoaxis> unop : I have a dlink wifi card , and wifi enabled laptop on other end, I dont know which scheme to use..infrascture etc
<esc-> rather, transparent.
<Flannel> CyberCod: #ubuntu-effects would probably be able to answer that
<Menisk> Cybercod, if you like eyecandy have you tried beryl.
<Tessa> does someone know a software which works flawlessly together with flickr and offers uploading, creating flickr albums and writing descriptions?
<jbinder> esc-: do you have a good gfx card?
<esc-> 6800xt
<esc-> so, i would assume so.
<jbinder> lol
<CyberCod> I'm just asking for curiosity's sake
<jbinder> esc-: you can try xcompmgr
<jbinder> but that might slow down your computer a lot
<jbinder> depending on your hardware
<nixie> CyberCod how differnt is the text install than say Debian??
<esc-> it's decent, but i'd rather not.
<CyberCod> Tessa i think Flock works with Flickr
<unop> geoaxis,  errm, is there a wireless access point intermediate to win2000 and the wifi laptop?
<esc-> any other options?
<Tessa> CyberCod: bus isnt that a browser?
<jbinder> hmm
<Flannel> nixie: not.  Well, it's got fewer options, but really, theyre the same software
<jbinder> some say the newer ubunty feisty will have transparency
<geoaxis> unop : nopes , I want to have a point to point connection (I suspect its possible)
<CyberCod> Nixie, i find the text install is quicker, due to less resources being used, and you can specify your timezone instead of trying to find a city in the same timezone (which aggravates me to no end)
<jbinder> esc-: you can also get xgl or aiglx
<unop> geoaxis,  sure, although it's called an ad-hoc connection with regards to wireless
<jbinder> esc-: either compiz xcompmgr, or beryl
<Kud|> esc- you could try beryl or compiz
<CyberCod> Tessa, yes, its a browser, based on firefox, that has special plugins for interacting with flickr and photbucket
<jbinder> Kud|: lol yeah
<esc-> compiz...
<Kud|> esc- either way, you're going to need to enable AIGLX with an nvidia card
<nixie> CyberCod I hate that as well
<Hektik_Ninja> where did you tell me to go?
<Kud|> unop: did you get my pm?
<esc-> k
<unop> geoaxis,  ok, all you have to do is share the ISDN connection on win2000 for the other two to be able to get on the internet - provided IP addressing and other config options are set right
<esc-> one sec. may have found something.
<Hektik_Ninja> esc can you send me a link to where you got yours
<AzMoo> Hey, I have my two windows (ntfs) partitions mounted, but it seems I'm unable to share directories within those mounts. Does anybody know why? I can access everything fine, but I want to share them with samba.
<Hektik_Ninja> like exact link
<CyberCod> nixie, with the alt cd you can at least get it installed and then change the video drivers via the command line if its still having trouble using your video
<nixie> Flannel the only reason that Im going to *buntu is because it is updated more frequently than Debian
<geoaxis> unop:  right .... can I connect to multiple wifi cards in adhoc mode..
<unop> Kud|,  ahh, it refers to this one libstdc++
<nixie> CyberCod that sounds like a plan
<esc-> ahhh.
<CyberCod> though I recommend either printing out instructions or having another computer nearby
<incorrect> what is a good php/html editor for gnome?
<esc-> it's dflt in edgy.
<geoaxis> unop:  right .... or does it have to be point to point connection
<Flannel> nixie: Download the alternate CD.  It's more robust, and the liveCD is sort of silly unless you need a liveCD, to 'test linux' or whatever.
<esc-> terminal > edit > profiles > edit >effects
<esc-> :P
<Kud|> unop: I have the libstdc++5 library installed already, so I am guessing it has to be one of the GTK+ dev librariers
<Kud|> unop: which I have no idea which ones I would need
<Hektik_Ninja> esc: where did you get your theme? please help
<nixie> Flannel sweet-action
<esc-> gnome-look.org
<ubuntu-l1nux> hello all
<Hektik_Ninja> what was the format?
<esc-> metacity
<esc-> so, no controls.
<esc-> haven't got that far yet.
<unop> geoaxis,  sure -- you can connect multiple wifi devices up in ad-hoc mode -- afaik, there is no point-to-point terminology when it comes to wifi
<esc-> although, i'm sure gtk will work the same, someone correct me if i'm wrong.
<nixie> one last thing. where is a good place to find xfce themes
<unop> Kud|,  it doenst look like a GTK issue from here .. looks like certain templates for C++ are missing tho
<Tom1> hi. how to update gnome in 6.10 (via 7.04 repos)? what should i checked in synaptice to update all the gnome?
<ubuntu-l1nux> I have a problem recently, I get the following error when I try to  uplaod the apt uploads:
<Hektik_Ninja> I can't get my themes to work at all :/\
<ubuntu-l1nux> Failed to fetch http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<toodrytodie> fuckya
<toodrytodie> ih
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | toodrytodie
<ubotu> toodrytodie: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kud|> unop: Are templated supplied by libraries?
<toodrytodie> ok..
<mikeeeeeee> do as ubotu says!
<unop> Kud|,  yep, but i cant seem to find out which packages supply them tho
<pppoe_dude> is dapper more stable than edgy?
<Flannel> Tom1: you don't want to do that.
<toodrytodie> i'm soo bored......
<ubuntu-l1nux> anyone can help me with apt-get
<Kud|> unop: heh probably gonna be something ancient :P
<pppoe_dude> for a production system
<unop> Kud|,  try installing this one  libstlport5.0-dev
<Tom1> Flannel - i do
<Kud|> unop: ok, 1 sec
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux:  what do you need?
<Tom1> Flannel - gnome is stable
<ubuntu-l1nux> I get "Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" when I try to upload apt-get.
<CyberCod> brb
<unop> geoaxis,  as for getting the gentoo server visible to the internet you'll need a 3rd party port-forwarder for win2000 so it forwards required traffic on
<jbinder> btw that terminal transparency isn't true transparency
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: upload as in how?
<jbinder> it doesn't show windows behind the terminal
<jbinder> just the wallpaper
<mikeeeeeee> whats another good distro?
<Flannel> Tom1: mixing repositories isn't.
<musya3d> mikeeeeeee: gentoo
<aalhamad> is there thesaurus in openoffice??
<unop> geoaxis,  I have a very similar setup here -- but i use win2k3 and RAS instead .. it's much more versatile than what is provided by win2000
<Tom1> Flannel - i`m a programmist
<jbinder> aalhamad: yes
<geoaxis> unop : I have cygwin , and with it lots of unix goodies..can i use some thing open source
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: "sudo aptitude update" or "sudo apt-get update"
<aalhamad> where?
<mikeeeeeee> doesnt that take days?
<aalhamad> how can i enable it?
<ubuntu-l1nux> Sorry update I mean
<Tom1> Flannel - but i don`t know what should i checked in synaptic to update gnome
<nixie> musya3d isnt that a pain to intall
<jbinder> aalhamad: it doesn't appear at right click
<jbinder> i think it is f7
<jbinder> maybe
<unop> geoaxis,  errm, i'm sure there is something that cygwin can contribute -- although i'm no master at cygwin
<Hektik_Ninja> jbinder I got one working
<musya3d> yea it is
<aalhamad> yes..
<aalhamad> u can see that..
<jbinder> lol k
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux:
<aalhamad> i have to go to tools >> language
<Kud|> unop: lol the list of errors is getting shorter and shorter, so you must be telling me to do something right every time :P
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: what error you get again?
<geoaxis> unop : i am being recomended ipcop and pfsense from another channle
<Hektik_Ninja> would I do the same for the mouse, icons, and borders???
<musya3d> gentoo is for picky pros
<wmn> how can i change a user name?
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: Failed to fetch http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu-l1nux> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu-l1nux> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mikeeeeeee> im an easily pleased linux noob
<mikeeeeeee> hence, gentoo is simply not for me.
<nixie> *bnutu
<unop> Kud|,  nice, lets see what errors you have now
<wmn> how can i change a user name in console?
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: I always get the same error for main and universe
<Kud|> unop: http://pastebin.ca/339758
<unop> geoaxis,  well, the question to be asked is are those applications cygwin/win32 compatible
<unop> ?
<mikeeeeeee> someone sent me a computer virus in the mail once
<Hektik_Ninja> jbinder: same for mouse, icons, and borders???
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: edit your repositories, if that isnt it, i think i had this problem but we'll see
<nixie> mikeeeeeethey basicly took debian and started updating way more often and a little spit and plish
<mikeeeeeee> for gentoo?
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: wtf?
<jbinder> what did you do?
<jbinder> lol
<CyberCod> ok... back, needed to switch client
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: idk
<mikeeeeeee> good to know you didnt trip and fall
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: hmm hold on
<Hektik_Ninja> ahh okay
<Hektik_Ninja> okay I will h/o
<nixie> mikeeeeeee no for ubuntu
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: Whay should I change it to?
<marmer_> can someone help me with this dependency please. libmcrypt, this is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4078/
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: you mean mouse pointers?
<mikeeeeeee> ah
<Hektik_Ninja> yes
<mikeeeeeee> i like ubuntu so far
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: you use the ones that are already preinstalled
<jbinder> idk how to add on a mouse pointer
<musya3d> mikeeeeeee: gentoo is very cool i think, but a pain to get running, and maintaining sometimes i just stick with ubuntu bacause its easier and i have no time :D
<nixie> mikeeeeeee anything in the *buntu universe
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: and icons and borders are part of themes :(
<Hektik_Ninja> but if I want this theme to look like the one on site i have to do more than on package thing
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: uncomment out all the commented sources
<Hektik_Ninja> okay thank you that is all I needed to know I think
<wmn> is the new version of xchat available?
<nixie> wmn yep
<mikeeeeeee> what languages does linux use
<nixie> I think
<mikeeeeeee> aside from java
<nixie> any
<mikeeeeeee> or rather
<mikeeeeeee> what are the main ones
<wmn> nixie, can you tell from where i could get it?
<jbinder> a lot?
<nixie> wmn for linux? or win >
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: They are "main" and "universe" repositories. Do you think it is fine to comment "main" ubuntu ropository?
<ubuntu-l1nux> mikeeeeeee: I believe it is C and perl
<marmer_> for changing tag with xchat which keys?
<geoaxis> unop : how to share inetenet connection , NAT , Proxy , Port fowarding ...
<mikeeeeeee> all i know is java
<wmn> nixie, linux
<jbinder> ubuntu-l1nux: eh... well the only one that should be commented out is the backports one
<Hektik_Ninja> okay I can't get the border to work :/ don't know h ow
<Hektik_Ninja> how*
<nixie> wmn xchat.org but you may have to compile from soruce
<jbinder> Hektik_Ninja: lol
<jbinder> silverex.org
<unop> geoaxis,  one sec
<mikeeeeeee> im cluttering this chat! i must be stopped!
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: 1 sec i think yougot something wrong or i forgot
<unop> Kud|, try this -- sudo aptitude install  libstlport5.0-dev  libstlport5.0-dbg  libstlport5.0
<ubuntu-l1nux> jbinder: the backports are fine. the main ones are not working fine.
<nixie> wmn current version looks like 2.8.*
<geoaxis> unop : this question is more on the lines of ..which is the best , most suitable option
<musya3d> edit this
<ubuntu-l1nux> jbinder: I have to say I use the powerpc architecture
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: OK
<jbinder> k?
<jbinder> ubuntu-l1nux: you have a Mac?
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: /etc/apt/sources.list
<unop> geoaxis, to share a connection - control panel > network connections > right click connection > properties > advanced > share connection with other users on network (or something similar)
<jbinder> duh
<Kud|> unop: will do, I'll tell you how it goes in a minute
<hydro> does anyone here know of someone in Shanghai, China who has solid Ubuntu installation and support experience? I need someone to help re-install MBR with grub on my friend's computer in Shanghai but I am in another country and have not been able to do this over the telephone with my friend (she is not an IT person)
<ubuntu-l1nux> jbinder: yep
<nixie> umbuntu-linux power pc for desktop
<charlese> hi does anyone know where there are instructions on compiling gtk+; I need atk pango and cairo
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: OK, I am already there
<nixie> umbuntu-linux Never mind ppc = mac
<jbinder> ppc = OLD mac
<jbinder> yay intel macs
<thirdalbum> Some would say "ubuntu == REAL Mac"
<jbinder> they are so much leeter
<jbinder> intel macs
<thirdalbum> Some would say "ppc == REAL Mac", I mean :-)
<nixie> jbinder how well does umbuntu run on a mac book
<geoaxis> unop : this option is avaialble from windows xp onwards
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux:  ok uncomment out he commented sources
<sess> yech, intel mac, what a waste of money
<jbinder> nixie: an intel macbook?
<unop> geoaxis,  well, the best option is probably ipcop and pfsense as you said (although i dont know if they work on cygwin as well as they do otherwise)
<g-unot> when i try to install ubuntu 6.10 i setup a root and swap partition and it still says no root file system selected
<nixie> jbinder yes, fairly well?
<CyberCod> ah, much better forgot how much I like Konversation
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: They are not commented.
<jbinder> nixie: it works fine... no problem.
<unop> geoaxis,  win2000 can share connections too -- the wording is a bit differrent albeit
<nixie> jbinder will intel macbooks boot from firewire/usb??
<jbinder> nixie: idk... i don't have one
<ubuntu-l1nux> I found Intel Mac more stable than my IBM-base PowerBook
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: none of your sources were commented?
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: No
<musya3d> macs are over rated
<jbinder> gtg
<nixie> jbinder then I must find a mac usere
<g-unot> when i try to install ubuntu 6.10 i setup a root and swap partition and it still says no root file system selected is this a problem with 6.10 because 6.06 installs just fine
<jbinder> i like macs
<thirdalbum> nixie, yes apparantly they will boot from USB or Firewire
<jbinder> bye
<musya3d> only good for editing video, better than windows,
<ukubuntu> someone needs to reload the ubuntuguide wiki http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page
<thirdalbum> Bye jbinder
* geoaxis will brb
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: ok.... did you get them previously?
<unop> geoaxis,  you should see this under the properties of the connection http://www.annoyances.org/pictures/articles/ics_2000_2.gif
<nixie> musya3d not for recording they are the bo-bomb-digity every thing just works
<g-unot> anybody have the same prblem?
<musya3d> nixie: what do you mean? english?
<nixie> thirdalbum sweet action
<musya3d> g-unot: what problem?
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: I had ubuntu on this computer since Hoary and they used to work fine
<g-unot> when i try to install ubuntu 6.10 i setup a root and swap partition and it still says no root file system selected is this a problem with 6.10 because 6.06 installs just fine
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: err, do this, sudo apt-get update
<musya3d> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<nixie> musya3d professional recording, the industy standard is protools and it runs best on mac because of "locked in" hardware and can be speficly designed for it
<g-unot> musya3d does it do it for u to?
<thirdalbum> nixie, not quite true: The hardware is a good factor, but Apple have also designed Mac OS so it can route audio and MIDI with less latency than Windows
<Kud|> unop: still the same undefined references. :( http://pastebin.ca/339765
<g-unot> or did u upgrade a certain way because maybe u should do that
<ubuntu-l1nux> Failed to fetch http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu-l1nux> Failed to fetch http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<ubuntu-l1nux> Reading package lists... Done
<ubuntu-l1nux> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<scott-> hey can anyone tell me the path to the kernel in 6.10
<ubuntu-l1nux> I got the aboove error.
<ukubuntu> this is now on the ubuntuguide wiki main page == CLUBE SAFO BRASIL FRUM DE DISCUSSO SOBRE HOMOSSEXUALIDADE
<ukubuntu> ENTRE AQUI[1]  ==
<dbglt> hi everyone
<thirdalbum> ubuntu-l1nux, try getting rid of the "jp." from the addresses - your Japanese mirrors might be down
<dbglt> I'm using ubuntu on a laptop... and when I use the inbuilt keys (Fn+UP/DOWN) to toggle the screen's brightness, the brightness is adjusted... but X resets (it is as if I had just done ctrl-alt-bkspc) - any ideas what this issue could be?
<wmn> hi how can i change my screen resolution?
<nixie> thirdalbum very true they also dont have to worry about weather its a via or nvidia chipset. they dont have to use a broadsword they can be exact
<matthew1429> hey guys, I'm trying not to enable root login, all I want to do is extract to a directory using archive manager and it won't let me
<marmer_> someome can help me
<matthew1429> what do i do?
<farruinn> wmn: System > preferences > screen resolution
<esc-> can't seem to start compiz... any help?
<musya3d> g-unot: nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wmn> farruinn, but im using debian
<dbglt> esc-: #ubuntu-xgl would probably be your best bet. Try to be a bit more verbose, too
<matthew1429> <---- noob just trying to extract into a /www dir and it says I don't have permission to do this
<scott-> err, got dced
<matthew1429> what do i do?
<ubuntu-l1nux> thirdalbum: I have tried main ubuntu.com servers
<ubuntu-l1nux> thirdalbum: and also us / uk and other mirrors too
<ubuntu-l1nux> thirdalbum: same result
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: honestlty dont know, may be your apt is loosing its super cow powers
<thirdalbum> matthew1429: in the terminal, type: gksudo file-roller
<ubuntu-l1nux> I have thiis problem since 3 days ago
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: what changes have you made to your system?
<thirdalbum> Then in File Roller, you can extract the archive to anywhere you want
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: I think I have to buy some new super cows... LOL
<wmn> farruinn,  but the max is only 840*...
<wmn> farruinn, im not getting 1024*..
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntcL-J]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu-l1nux> well, nothing... I just was abroad and was not using this laptop for 2 weeks
<farruinn> wmn: in that case you either need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AzMoo> Hey, I have my two windows (ntfs) partitions mounted, but it seems I'm unable to share directories within those mounts. Does anybody know why? I can access everything fine, but I want to share them with samba.
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: i would suggest reinstalling ubuntu check out ubuntu for laptops
<nixie> Night all
<musya3d> that might be why, apt might not be configured properly for your laptop, i dont know much about it but i had issues with my laptop and linux as well.
<zhw> 2.6.20-rc5kvm
<aalhamad> is there like a test layout in openoffice?
<wmn> farruinn, but its telling that xserver-xorg is not installed
<musya3d> any way to upgrade to 6.10 from 5.04 without reinstalling?
<ubuntu-l1nux> Does anyoone knows how can I removed the package index downloaded by apt-get previously?
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: Thanks anyway
<aSt3raL_> where are the grub settings?
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: np
<farruinn> wmn: you should get on #debian or a debain forum then. xorg is the default xserver for Ubuntu. You can try again with xserver-x11 instead
<ubuntu-l1nux> aSt3raL_: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CyberCod> AzMoo, if they're not mounted with ntfs-3g then you may only be able to share them with root access, not sure though
<musya3d> ubuntu-l1nux: sorry i couldnt be of more help.
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: You where a great help. Thanks
<ubuntu-l1nux> musya3d: were I mean
<matthew1429> how do i change permissions with sudo?
<ubuntu-l1nux> matthew1429: what permissions?
<matthew1429> I'm installing joomla on my apache server
<thirdalbum> matthew1429: In the terminal, type gksudo nautilus, now you can browse the filesystem and make whatever changes you want with impunity
<aalhamad> is there like a test layout in openoffice?
<matthew1429> so I am doing a recursive change for the time being
<thirdalbum> matthew1429: Just be careful :-)
<matthew1429> yeah, I'll put it back when I'm done hopefully
<matthew1429> thx
<matthew1429> it's nautilus great
<Lynoure> ubuntu-l1nux: apt-get clean could help, but I'm not 100% sure. Can you uncompress gzips? It looks a little like a gzip problem. If so, reinstalling that can help
<matthew1429> that's what I'll need if I ever need to copy/move too
<system_TUX> hi all
<system_TUX> i have question here
<thirdalbum> system_TUX: Go ahead
<system_TUX> when u try to copy anything to /etc it says that i dont have permissions!?
<CyberCod> mathew1429, you may also hit ALT+F2 and type in gksudo nautilus, you'll get the same effect without a terminal window hanging around doin nothin
<ubuntu-l1nux> Lynoure: nice idea. I am going to gunzip them
<system_TUX> gowcome , as i copied some files to it before i reboot
<system_TUX> howcome , as i copied some files to it before i reboot *
<thirdalbum> system_TUX, press Alt-F2 and type "gksudo nautilus", now you can copy to /etc
<system_TUX> 1 sec
<thirdalbum> system_TUX: Open /etc into the new Nautilus window
<AzMoo> CyberCod, what's ntfs-3g ?
<CyberCod> !ntfs-3g |AzMoo
<ubotu> AzMoo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<system_TUX> ok
<system_TUX> ty
<system_TUX> oh
<FantasticFoo> anyone know how i can transfer my playlist from audacious to xmms?
<system_TUX> by the way
<AzMoo> CyberCod, that looks pretty funky, cheers.
<system_TUX> how can i make my keyboeard multi language !
<CyberCod> AzMoo, it is still in beta, but I've never had any problems with it
<system_TUX> keyboard*
<thirdalbum> system_TUX: What do you mean by that?
<thirdalbum> system_TUX: BTW it's handy to create a launcher on your Gnome panel for the command "gksudo nautilus", it saves you having to remember the command
<ubuntu-l1nux> Lynoure: I can gunzip the packages index
<CyberCod> hehe, gksudo firefox is also good... it lets you surf about without the wife tracking your every move
<system_TUX> lol
<devilsadvocate> is there any way to disable apt-index-watch ?
<scott-> anyone know the path if im trying to patch to the edgy kernel?
<marmer_> someome can help me?
<CyberCod> marmer_ only if you actually ask a question
<devilsadvocate> !question | marmer_
<ubotu> marmer_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<EdLin> CyberCod: also a good way to make a minor exploit more serious, firefox is safer than IE, but not *that much* safer.
<CyberCod> true true
<system_TUX> guys
<system_TUX> i have another question
<EdLin> CyberCod: add a new user instead sounds like a good idea.
<system_TUX> when i open games i mean 3d games , it run too slow
<system_TUX> when i open games i mean 3d games , it run too slow , why???
<Lynoure> marmer_: What did you need help with?
<EdLin> system_TUX: have you installed 3D video drivers?
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  most likely your video hardware
<marmer_> Lynoure:  which is the problem here?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4078/
<kmitch87> system_TUX: do you have 3d acceleration, drivers?
<system_TUX> no
<system_TUX> i didnt
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  what is your card?
<system_TUX> i thought linux do it automatic!
<system_TUX> intel
<system_TUX> i dont really know the model
<system_TUX> :D
<system_TUX> i know that it is intel
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  3d support is lacking somewhat in opensource drivers
<Lynoure> marmer_: problem? in that pastebin file the command seemed to go fine.
<system_TUX> so
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  if you want good 3d support, best bet is nvidia
<EdLin> system_TUX: unfortunately I'm only familiar directly with nvidia drivers, and somewhat aware of ATI drivers.
<system_TUX> lol
<CyberCod> EdLin, aware of how much they suck
<system_TUX> so what should i do at the first place?
<EdLin> CyberCod: so I've heard....
<marmer_> when i configure steghide says that miss lbmcrypt
<devilsadvocate> system_TUX, most intel cards work pretty much out of the box
<devilsadvocate> system_TUX, if you have a relativey newer card, you could look through the forums
<CyberCod> EdLin  I created the wiki article found in ubotu's !tvout factoid... took 3 days to find the information
<Lynoure> marmer_: you can get libmcrypt as a package, too, see  apt-cache show libmcrypt4
* EdLin has a tv tuner so he has video-in. ;-)
<CyberCod> the one for ati i mean, not the nvidia one
<kmitch87> system_TUX: open a terminal & type lspci to find your card model
<EdLin> CyberCod: ATI used to be much better about publishing their specs.
<system_TUX> well it says , Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]  /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<CyberCod> EdLin:  thats not so hard, I managed to get my TVWonder working pretty painlessly... tvout on older ati cards is extremely difficult
<EdLin> CyberCod: I use a PCI WinTV Happaugue card, it works great, though old kernels needed to be told what type of tuning it had.
<CyberCod> yeah, when I was all about Windoze, I was an ATI man all the way... but I dropped them like a hot stone when I got to Linux
<devilsadvocate> system_TUX, type "glxinfo |grep rendering"
<marmer_> Lynoure: i've already libmcrypt
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  so its onboard hardware...
<marmer_> but when i go to configure steghide it says that i' haven't
<Lynoure> marmer_: you can even get steghide as a package
<EdLin> CyberCod: well, I've been using Linux since before PCs had affordable *2D* acceleration. :-)
<onats> question, how do i install downloaded packages when they are in a TAR format?
<system_TUX> ya
<marmer_> Lynoure:  where?
<system_TUX> built in
<Lynoure> marmer_: see apt-cache show steghide
<CyberCod> you've got one up on me, I've been using it for about five months... so more than one up, probably a couple thousand
<kmitch87> onats: tar format is like a zip file
<kmitch87> onats: right click it and select to unzip it
<EdLin> CyberCod: you seem to be pretty knowledgable anyway.
<onats> kmitch87, yes.. so it doesnt automatically install itself right?
<Lynoure> marmer_: It's in the universe repository
<onats> kmitch87, or can it just run once i extract it?
<kmitch87> onats: well if it is in tar format is is most likely source code
<water> how to control mouse scroll speed
<kmitch87> onats: which means you must compile it from scratch
<marmer_> Lynoure:  perfect
<CyberCod> EdLin:  thanx for the compliment  I've almost got a computer version of OCD... I've installed ubuntu (in the various different versions) on 9 PC's so far
<CyberCod> Kubuntu Xubuntu Edubuntu Ubuntu and Mint
<onats> kmitch87, do you know of a guide to help me with programs ilke this?
<crazy_bus> I typed sudo badblocks -wp5 /dev/hda1 and it didn't come up with any messages.  Does that mean I don't have bad sectors?
<kmitch87> onats: what are you trying to install?
<water> how to install aps drive of IBM t43 to Ubuntu edgy
<EdLin> CyberCod: I'm a confirmed distro-hopper, but I've found Ubuntu is one of the best and its the one I always recommend or give to people.
<onats> first, DBDesigner4. but now, i'm downloading my sql gui tools. its basically in tar.gz format
<Arafangion> I've installed dovecot, but it doesn't work:
<wmn> where can i get glib version >2.0.3
<onats> thus the question
<Arafangion> $ sudo invoke-rc.d dovecot restart
<Arafangion> Restarting mail server: dovecotError: Can't use mail executable /usr/lib/dovecot/imap: No such file or directory
<Arafangion> How can I fix this?
<wmn> where can i get glib version >=2.0.3?
<water> how to control scroll speed of mouse
<kmitch87> onats: unzip the tar.gz archive
<EdLin> wmn: maybe its on the gtk website.
<CyberCod> EdLin: I think I'm gonna stick with ubuntu, the community is just so very helpful
<onats> then?
<EdLin> CyberCod: yep. :-)
<Joe_CoT> .
<EdLin> onats: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<wmn> EdLin, can u name the site?
<CyberCod> EdLin:  thats why I find myself in here trying to field the easy questions, so the gurus can concentrate on the hard ones
<kmitch87> onats: open a terminal and go into the directory of the extracted archive
<EdLin> wmn: I'd have to google for gtk+
<EdLin> wmn: probably www.gtk.org, but my memory could be wrong
<wmn> EdLin, ok
<EdLin> wmn: is this a package with a version in Ubuntu's repositories?
<onats> there's no cnfigure file
<onats> but the directory already contains executable
<onats> s
<EdLin> onats: are you in the directory?
<kmitch87> onats: try running the executable then...
<kmitch87> onats: ...from the shell
<EdLin> onats: nm, sorry
<onats> what's a desktop configuration file?
<kmitch87> onats: a desktop config file describes certain gui stuff
<EdLin> wmn: if it's got a version in Ubuntu's repositories, run "sudo apt-get build-dep foo" on it.
<EdLin> (where foo is the program)
<kmitch87> onats: like how icons are displayed and other stuff like that
<padge> I have some questions about compiling a kernel
<Arafangion> padge: Exciting.
<padge> Arafangion: Terrifying.
<system_TUX> so what
<onats> kmitch, noted
<kmitch87> padge: what do you want to know
<system_TUX> no hope ti fix it?
<CyberCod> I'm getting a weird thing happening when trying to open some media files which normally are associated with VLC... it tells me that the file content shows it to be AVI and that I should only open it if I trust the source or created it myself... anyone know whats happening here?
<Arafangion> padge: Incorrect, it's generally a good sign when people have a question. It's a sign of intellect.
<EdLin> system_TUX: your video card should be fine for running rogue. ;-)
<padge> I'm using the xconfig program to configure the ... whatever-it-is-that-tells-the-compiler-how-to-make-the-program.
<CyberCod> There are no stupid questions, but there are inquisitive idiots
<system_TUX> WTH
<onats> !libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<system_TUX> Every 1 just make fun of me
<padge> The thing is, there's a good deal of it I don't understand.
<system_TUX> no help
<system_TUX> lol
<padge> I'd like my system not to support things it doesn't have and will never have, such as the ISA bus
* Arafangion hasn't compiled a kernel since the 2.4.x days.
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  sorry I've got that on my desktop background right now... couldn't resist
<EdLin> system_TUX: sorry, I couldn't resist. Maybe you can get a new video card for it, if you can disable the onboard one.
<padge> However, there are some things I don't know about, for example, MTD, or Memory Technology Devices
<system_TUX> resist what
<system_TUX> huh
<system_TUX> who cares
<EdLin> system_TUX: the joke, of course.
<kmitch87> padge: until you get enough experience, I wouldn't try to "over customize" your kernel
<Arafangion> padge: If you're lucky, you'll get a brief description of an MTD in the help.
<padge> There seems to be a set of defaults, many of which seem to want to make modules
<system_TUX> should i laugh
<system_TUX> lmao
<CyberCod> resist saying a funny comment... i didn't even notice who was the butt of the joke
<kmitch87> padge: I have tried to do the same thing and got many unbootable systems
<EdLin> CyberCod: I'm the butt of the joke. lol
<Arafangion> padge: What are you attempting to gain?
<system_TUX> ohh , really , nice , then have fun
<Arafangion> padge: An extra 30 kb of ram for your 2 GB system?
<padge> Arafangion: You're going to think this is rediculous...
<kmitch87> padge: modules are a good thing. they are not loaded by default in the kernel. only when they are needed
<padge> Arafangion: nVidia drivers.
<AzMoo> kmitch87, well you should've backed up your original kernel before you started playing with it. There's nothing wrong with modifying your kernel, as long as you back it up first.
<system_TUX> lol
<system_TUX> i dont have to buy another vedio card
<Arafangion> padge: What does NVidia drivers have to do with this?
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  I would recommend an nvidia card, even an old one, over onboard graphics
<EdLin> system_TUX: I feel your pain, my computer has an old TNT2 video card, lots of stuff, in spite of there being drivers, doesn't run.
<system_TUX> i will just install windows and play on it
<padge> Arafangion: I'm glad you asked.
<Arafangion> CyberCod: Would you recommand an onboard nvidia card?
<Imsdle> I've spent my whole weekend upgrading ubuntu... only for it to fail.. installed 6.10 from scrtach after backing up my computer and now it won't load
<padge> Arafangion: In order to install my nVidia drivers, I need headers for the version of the kernel I'm running.  I'm currently running 2.4something
<kmitch87> AzMoo: I do back up my kernel...
<wmn> EdLin, thank you man im trying it
<AzMoo> kmitch87, then you shouldn't have had an unbootable system...
<padge> Arafangion: I don't want to be running 2.4something anymore since I can't find the stuff I need, and can't convince the nVidia installer where to find it
<Arafangion> padge: Here's the thing.
<Imsdle> it just has an annoying curser in the top left hand corner.... then it flashes and has the mouse thing.. then freezes.. loads fine in safe mode
<EdLin> wmn: it will provide the headers the configure script may be looking for.
<system_TUX> but i thik that intel chipset s not that bad!
<Arafangion> padge: WHenever an application needs the kernel headers, they need the kernel headers that GLIBC WAS COMPILED WITH.
<system_TUX> think*
<padge> Arafangion: Besides, I want to run the bleeding edge kernel anyway... that way I'll have the headers and the nVidia installer will just shut the heck up and get on with it
<wmn> EdLin, yah
<system_TUX> why is my torrent too slow
<Arafangion> padge: Good luck.
<system_TUX> some 1 answer me
<padge> Arafangion: What exactly is GLIBC?
<Imsdle> ????????
* EdLin wishes all distros would start including headers for their packages. Disk space just isn't that scarce.
<CyberCod> Arafangion:   i never dealt with an onboard nvidia card before
<system_TUX> it downloads with 500 bytes only
<CyberCod> Arafangion:  so i have no opinion on that
<Arafangion> padge: It's the massive library that sits between the kernel and everything else.
<CyberCod> system_TUX:  is it a ubuntu disk torrent?
<wmn> EdLin, im on to download glib 2.8.0
<padge> Arafangion: Does the version of GCC used to compile the kernel and the glibc play into this?
<Arafangion> CyberCod: NVidia must be pissed at MS at the moment, eh?
<system_TUX> ya
<Arafangion> padge: In general, you need to keep the toolchain consistent.
<CyberCod> I dunno... but I toss this out there for anyone wanting to install nvidia's proprietary drivers, theres a VERY nicely written script called "envy" to install those drivers automatically which can be found at http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<matthew1429> for some reason changin permissions as sudo nautilus doesn't update the file permissions
<n0mad> hi hmkn where is a file containing my ifconfig and routing sets ?
<EdLin> !search libglib
<matthew1429> what would you guys suggest?
<n0mad> :S
<padge> Arafangion: So, does that mean that if I compile the kernel with 4.0.2 or whatever, that I should compile the GLIBC and the GNU tools with that as well?
<EdLin> !info libglib2
<ubotu> Package libglib2 does not exist in any distro I know
<padge> Arafangion: I apologize if I'm being an inquisitive idiot.
<matthew1429> for some reason changin permissions as sudo nautilus doesn't update the file permissions what would you guys suggest?
<Arafangion> padge: No, it just means that if any package is asking for the kernel headers, it is not neccessarily asking for the current running kernel source code.
<EdLin> !info libglib2-0
<Arafangion> padge: Why don't you just add the repositories, and just apt-get install nvidia or something ;)
<david__> Linux isn't really for the technologically challenged is it?
<n0mad> ei  does someone sees me ?
<EdLin> david__: depends on what your needs are
<ubotu> Package libglib2-0 does not exist in any distro I know
<padge> Arafangion: Well, then in the short term, before I build the experience necessary to redo the whole mess, I do want to get the drivers going
<Arafangion> padge: Then I suggest just using the precompiled stuff :)
<[maxx] > how can i transcode 15 files to mpeg2 with just 1 command ?
<EdLin> wmn: do this instead: apt-get build-dep libglib2.0-0
<padge> Arafangion: I can't answer your question because I don't know what the entire question means
<Arafangion> padge: Actually, last time I touched nvidia I was using Debian.
* EdLin grumbles at the weird package name
<padge> Arafangion: I'm using the Synaptic Package Manager currently, and I don't see nVidia drivers
<padge> Arafangion: I'm not afraid of using a CLI to get things done, but I don't really know how to use apt-get and I don't know what the phrase "add the repositories" means
<Imsdle> can anyone help me please.... i have just installed 6.10 and can get it working in safe but not in normal
<Arafangion> padge: Try apt-cache search nvidia
<Arafangion> padge: You need to add the multiverse and universe repositories.
<[maxx] > how can i transcode 15 files to mpeg2 with just 1 command ? anybody an idea ?
<EdLin> padge: to find out how to use apt-get, use the "man" manual command. "man apt-get"
<vegan> morning
<Arafangion> padge: See the topic, specifically the "commonquestions".
<Arafangion> padge: And click your way thorugh to installing nvidia drivers.
<burepe> Could updating from php4 to php5 disrupt mysql? I am having trouble installing drupal which I had worked once before I upgraded to php5.
<PAPILLON> :)
<Arafangion> burepe: That is not an insignificant change.
<CyberCod> matthew1429:  are you trying to change the permissions of the mount folder of an ntfs partition?
* gezzabob is back (gone 07:54:15)
<burepe> Arafangion: can you clarify?
<Hobbsee> gezzabob: please remove the away message
<matthew1429> CyberCod: no
<Arafangion> burepe: php4 != php5
<matthew1429> I'm trying to change permissions of an ext3 partitions in /www
<n0mad> hu...plz mm help me locate file with my eth0 config :S
<CyberCod> matthew1429:  ok, I was having that problem with an ntfs partition
<n0mad> *hi
<matthew1429> all i should have to do in nautilus is just change it to read and write and hit apply to folders contained
<matthew1429> but it doesn't update
<matthew1429> im installing joomla
<dennis> thunderbird copies my emails from gmail into my thunderbird, but it cut's my emails from hotmail to thunderbird...how can i copy them just as thundb with gmail does?
<CyberCod> did you try the chmod command (of which i know nothing about)?
<farruinn> n0mad: /etc/network/interfaces
<gezzabob> 
<n0mad> t.y
<cowbud> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kairu0> does anyone else think that gtk widgets are bulky or know of a way to reduce the size?
<Imsdle> i have just installed 6.10 and can get it working in safe but not in normal
<Imsdle> or should i go an buy vista
<n0mad> mm and with exact comand to restart eth0*
<cowbud> /etc/init.d/network restart
<n0mad> w.t.y
<matthew1429> tried chmod
<n0mad> :)
<matthew1429> and i cant get that command to work
<farruinn> matthew1429: what's not working with it?
<CyberCod> matthew1429:  sudo chmod?
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<jussi01> hei all - quick noob question... whats the directory that I put web pages in when I want to run a server using apache?
<matthew1429> perhaps I'm confused by the context
<farruinn> n0mad: ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<matthew1429> i type in chmod --help
<matthew1429> and dont have a solid example in help
<assasukasse> i have a problem, in my laptop, when i close the lid, the wifi speed drops to 0
<CyberCod> i've only ever used chmod in cut and paste situations
<assasukasse> if i am downloading something
<farruinn> matthew1429: what permissions are you trying to change?
<matthew1429> I want to make a folder and everything in it have read and write permission
<matthew1429> not delete
<farruinn> matthew1429: for everyone?
<matthew1429> or execute
<CyberCod> assasukasse:  could it be a "feature" that you can turn off in the bios?
<matthew1429> welll it's a joomla site
<farruinn> matthew1429: er... I don't think you can have write access and disallow deletion ;)
<matthew1429> ok
<matthew1429> its a joomla/mambo site on my local server
<farruinn> matthew1429: chmod a+rw /foo
<assasukasse> CyberCod no there is no such voice in the bios
<Zap-W> anyone into iproute2 ?  anyway i can make a specific service in my linux per example l2tp-control command to look at a custom table not the main table  the main table dosent have the right default gateway for this service
<EdLin> matthew1429: you may be able to do that with chattr
<onats> hi, how do i create desktop icons that are shortcuts to programs in other directories?
<CyberCod> assasukasse:  sorry, was just a suggestion, I don't own a laptop
<assasukasse> CyberCod the problem is that it doesn't go to 0 but drops alot until 5-9kb
<farruinn> onats: right-click on the desktop and select "create launcher"
<padge> I think I'm hooked up
<padge> Thanks guys
<onats> farruinn, what should be the type?
<onats> application?
<CyberCod> assasukasse:  could be a low power mode problem maybe? just guessing again
<assasukasse> CyberCod i suppose that's the problem, but where should i look for the solution
<jussi01> hei people, please help: whats the directory that I put web pages in when I want to run a server using apache?
<farruinn> onats: application
<CyberCod> assasukasse:  I dunno, you may try looking for information on your particular model on how to change the lid-closing options
<wmn> what is a good channel for unix shell related discussions?
<EdLin> wmn: #bash
<wmn> EdLin, hanx
<Imsdle> can someone tell me whre i can find the error logs in a system so i can figure out what he @#$ is going on with my install
<EdLin> wmn: np
<jussi01> I have apache installed...where do i put the pages so they show when I log onto the website?
<exs> guys, where is azureus stored on ubuntu linux?..Azureus is trying to update its .jar file, but it doesn't do it properly so I'm trying to manually move the file over and replace it, although I have no idea where the original .jar file is.
<CyberCod> i gotta go to bed people... good luck
<jussi01> Please!!!
<matthew1429> okay, someone helped me a TON
<matthew1429> by typing that chmod command
<matthew1429> THANKS!!!!
<matthew1429> whoever it is im too tired to search
<farruinn> jussi01: by default it is /var/www
<matthew1429> hehehe
<onats> how do i change the icon to be the icon on the binary?
<jussi01> Thanks farruinn!!!
<burepe> !php5
<EdLin> matthew1429: lots of clients have /lastlog for that.
<farruinn> jussi01: you can change it in /etc/apache/http.conf at the DocumentRoot line
<CyberCod> matthew1429:  it was farruinn
<ardchoille> Ok, who shot the bot?
<EdLin> !hello
<farruinn> his quit message was "brb" :)
<EdLin> ardchoille: it's gone. :)
<EdLin> lol
<CyberCod> Alas poor ubotu, i knew him Horratio
<EdLin> !hello
<n0mad> mm with exact comand to fine shutdown ? im trying sudo shutdown (but missing something ?)
<ardchoille> EdLin, He's back :)  Hard to keep a good bot down.
<Imsdle> Can someone message me.... i can't seem to install 6.10
<burepe> !php5
<farruinn> n0mad: shutdown --help
<n0mad> yes
<n0mad> but im not clear
<CyberCod> gnite
<farruinn> n0mad: you probably want shutdown -h now
<n0mad> sudo shutdown -P ?
<farruinn> n0mad: you have to specify a time
<n0mad> a now i geting point
<n0mad> t.y. :)
<dizistar> anyone know why my nvidia driver won't enable?
<vegan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFHLIRSJv6w
<assasukasse> does anyone use laptop-mode ?
<Imsdle> does anyone here know how to get 6.10 working? mine freezes on startup after a fresh install.. installed it 3 x with 2 different disks.... im pulling my hair out..
<Imsdle> i can start in safe mode.. and have installed ssh
<system_TUX> ppl , what do u thing about fedoracore6?
<assasukasse> system_TUX seems fine but i've never liked it
<enkidu> hi
<anAngel> Hello Beagle don't index anything from crawl files in /etc/beagle. Any help?
<enkidu> what is the command that allows to convert many images at the same time from a format to another ?
<cafuego_> enkidu: `convert'
<enkidu> cafuego_: no, convert just do one by one
<cafuego_> enkidu: for i in *.jpg; do convert $i $(basename $i .jpg).png; done
<cafuego_> disclaimer: needs quoting if filenames contain spaces
<anAngel> Beagle don't index anything from crawl files in /etc/beagle. Anyone any help?
<enkidu> cafuego_: thanks a lot :)
<vegan> !Mark Shuttleworth
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<amorphous_> I've started trying to use the user-switching applet in gnome, but am getting full system crashes and changing ~/.dmrc permissions preventing me from getting back in when I restart my machine. I'm also using pessulus. Anyone know why this could be? I've searched but can find nothing - .xsession-errors says its evolution-alarm-notify-message -- that make any  sense?
* Arafangion just got a new spam message: Says nothing other than: "PLEASE! Don't write me anymore!", and doesn't try to sell anything, or even display any graphics or crap.
<vegan> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<farruinn> You can pm ubotu
<n0mad> mmm. :S but i cant find /etc/init.d/ there is no one like that
<n0mad> whats on this dir must be ?
<AMAG> Could anyone tell me which package I should install to get the kernel source tree used to build the kernel on the ubuntu x86_64 alternate install disc?
<n0mad> (/etc/init.d/network)
<AMAG> I need to build a driver against it
<farruinn> n0mad: what are you trying to do?
<ewan_> hi, can anyone help with booting issues for the live cd?
<robert_> anybody here ever gotten quakeworld to work properly?
<farruinn> ewan_: there's probably someone around who can. try being more specific
<n0mad> im tryed to resrt eth0 ..and i wana to save setngs of eth0 (after reboot it sets to default - im kinda new here)
<n0mad> *setings
<n0mad> :S
<farruinn> n0mad: are you in gnome right now?
<n0mad> no in flux
<n0mad> so i have only abiword or console for now...
<farruinn> n0mad: alright, run gksu network-admin from a terminal. You can configure your settings rather easily that way
<Imsdle> i have just isntalled 6.10 from scratch.. but can't seem to boot. i can boot and ssh and safe mode but not in normal.. i would apprechaite someones help
<ewan_> im having display issues with ubuntu 6.10, i get to the boot menu, choose either start or safe graphics mode and loading bar comes up fine, then goes to a blank screen for a sec with cursor blinking up the top, then the screen gets filled with bright vertical lines
<Imsdle> yeah
<Imsdle> thats the same!
<system_TUX> then wait
<system_TUX> untill the login menu show up
<Imsdle> mine locks up
<ewan_> I am running Athlon XP 2800+, 1GB RAM, GF 6800XT 256MB graphics card
<lesshaste> anybody got a linux solution for collaborative whiteboarding?
<system_TUX> idk , it happened with me 1 time
<system_TUX> try
<system_TUX> alt + ctrl + f7 or f8
<Enselic`> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ewan_> can anyone help?
<Imsdle> same..
<Imsdle> i have cut 2 x disks and reloaded 3 times
<erUSUL> ewan_: can you boot in recovery mode? when have this start happening? if you boot in recovery mode take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<n0mad> farruinn, mm comand acepted but nothing hapening :S
<ewan_> how do you boot in recovery mode? im new to ubuntu
<n0mad> farruinn, mm command acepted, but nothing hapening :S
<swami>  hmm  anyone knows a humn interface fpr workong with sockets...
<farruinn> n0mad: no output in the terminal either?
<n0mad> no nothing
<Imsdle> why does mine say i have a elographics touch screen???
<Imsdle> in my log file.. i have a philips 107
<tom47> ewan_ try the failsafe option on the bootup (grub) menu .... btw in replying to someone if you include their nick yr mesage is highlighted to them
<geeksauce> anyone running edgy eft on an intel mac?
<amorphous_> Hi - did anyone get back to me re: the .dmrc thing above? sorry - i had another crash. It's only in gnome, but it changes the perms for all users? that normal?
<n0mad> :'s..
<ewan_> tom47 thanks for the tip, but i dont have the grub menu cause im trying to boot live cd (ie. it's not installed on the hdd)
<shaneCO> hello.
<tom47> ewan_ ah ok then someone may give you different advice now :)
<Bsims> I got it working but I have a quick question how do I get gaim to stay running when I click close, I no longer get it minimized to system tray
<ewan_> tom47 thanks anyway, lol
<Bsims> Never mind found it
<farruinn> n0mad: what is the exact problem you're experiencing?
<n0mad> where can i find some netvorks config file to look at it ? some example on inet thx ..
<shaneCO> I'm trying to set up my networking/ internet on my new Ubuntu installation.  when reading the documentation, I see "to activate/deactivate network connections, select your connection and click activate or deactivate".  The problem is, in network settings I don't see a "activate / deactivate" option
<tom47> ewan_ mabe if you rephrase the question mentioning that its in relation to the livecd someone may spot it
<ewan_> im having display issues with ubuntu 6.10, i get to the boot menu, choose either start or safe graphics mode and loading bar comes up fine, then goes to a blank screen for a sec with cursor blinking up the top, then the screen gets filled with bright vertical lines (this is to boot live cd, as i haven't got it installed on hdd)
<n0mad> farruinn, im just wna save changes that i seting with ifconfig ant route add
<tom47> snap :)
<n0mad> *and
<ewan_> tom47 thanks
<geeksauce> do i need to do anything special to install 6.10 on an x86 macbook?
<Tom1> hi. which distro has the fastest reactions for new addons?
<tom47> !mac
<shadowman> euh bonjour tt le monde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<farruinn> n0mad: hrm, I should get to know those tools better. I usually just use network-admin :S
<riotkittie> !fr | shadowman
<ubotu> shadowman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<n0mad> farruinn, (after pc restart all gone.. so i ) mm maybe i dont have how to install it ?
<n0mad> what to look
<Tomcat_> Tom1: What do you mean, "new addons"?
<shaneCO> I would really like to use Ubuntu, but if I can't get this internet thing worked out I'll have to give up
<Tom1> Tomcat_: new gnome etc.
<Tomcat_> Tom1: If you are looking for something bleeding edge, you need Gentoo.
<Tomcat_> Tom1: Ubuntu will give you new features every 6 months.
<farruinn> shaneCO: you selected System > Administration > Networking, right?
<ewan_> im having display issues with ubuntu 6.10, i get to the boot menu, choose either start or safe graphics mode and loading bar comes up fine, then goes to a blank screen for a sec with cursor blinking up the top, then the screen gets filled with bright vertical lines (this is to boot live cd, as i haven't got it installed on hdd)
<jumpfroggy> ewan_: Know what graphics card you have?
<ndee> hello there, I somehow fvcked up my xorg configuration, now my resolution is not set correctly etc. how can I somehow "reset" my xorg.conf file?
<Tom1> Tomcat_: is there distro that has new official version in more little time?
<Tom1> tomcatt: 5 months etc.
<geeksauce> eh, plenty of documentation on PPC macs.  don't see anything for intel.
<Tomcat_> Tom1: As I said, Gentoo.
<farruinn> ndee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shaneCO> farruinn: yes, that gives me the network settings window and shows me Wireless, wired, and modem.  I want wired
<ewan_> jumpfroggy Yeah, i have a XFX GeForce 6800XT 256MB
<farruinn> shaneCO: in that main window there should be a deactivate and activate button to the right
<n0mad> farruinn, i checked i have gksu but it not started with your comand.. :S weird
<Tomcat_> Tom1: Gentoo has new stuff almost immediately. It's great fun to always have the latest bugs & security holes. ;)
<Tom1> Tomcat_: Gentoo`s official are like betas in my opinion
<ndee> farruinn: I'm using xgl, so would it be xserver-xgl? I tried that but nothing happens somehow.
* geeksauce goes for broke and attempts ubuntu install on macbook
<farruinn> n0mad: weird, maybe try just sudo network-admin
<geeksauce> wish me luck
<jumpfroggy> good luck
<shaneCO> farruinn: directly across from wireless connections I have properties, and way below that there's close.  no activate deactivate
<jumpfroggy> Post up your results somewhere
<Tomcat_> Tom1: Well they shouldn't be betas.
<Tomcat_> Tom1: afaik it's only released software.
<geeksauce> jumpfroggy will do.  if i fuxor up too bad i'll scoot over to the desktop and maybe you guys can bail me out :)
<farruinn> shaneCO: that's pretty bizarre. Are you using feisty or something? You should have those buttons
<jumpfroggy> yeah.  I want to get a macbook as my next notebook, but I'll prob. have to do some linux too.
<jumpfroggy> shane: you see 3 network connections, but do they have checkboxes to the left of each name?
<srikanthssn> help needed on remote ssh access.. i want to access my ubuntu through ssh..is there anything special that i have to do for enabling remote access on my ubuntu. Anyone have idea about configuring SmartAX Huawei modem. I guess i configured port forwarding correctly.. I guess prob is on router
<shaneCO> farruinn: I don't know what feisty is.  I downloaded the normal iso disk and just installed it
<ewan_>  im having display issues with ubuntu 6.10, i get to the boot menu, choose either start or safe graphics mode and loading bar comes up fine, then goes to a blank screen for a sec with cursor blinking up the top, then the screen gets filled with bright vertical lines (this is to boot live cd, as i haven't got it installed on hdd)
<jumpfroggy> ewan_: sorry, no idea.  Is there a text mode boot option?
<masterk> can someone help me configure kismet?
<geeksauce> jumpfroggy they're nice notebooks.  wish i had waited for core 2 duo though.  i bought this in august.  i love OSX but i'm getting spoiled.  too easy!
<jumpfroggy> shaneCO: do you have the checkboxes next to each networking thing?  If so, that's the "activate/deactivate" option
<ewan_> jumpfroggy not that i could find
<masterk> or at least tell me where i can find the config file
<tom47> ewan_ have you checked the cd???
<jumpfroggy> ewan_: hmm... no idea.
<jumpfroggy> shaneCO: Or you could go properties, then "Enable this connection"
<ewan_> tom47 yeah, it works on my other PC, Core 2 Duo E6300, 1GB RAM, GeForce 7600GS
<shaneCO> jumpfroggy: ok, I have done that, and honestly I can ping my router and my modem, but I can't get to any web sites on firefox
<tom47> ewan_ ah ok
<esculapius> hello
<srikanthssn>  help needed on remote ssh access.. i want to access my ubuntu through ssh..is there anything special that i have to do for enabling remote access on my ubuntu. Anyone have idea about configuring SmartAX Huawei modem. I guess i configured port forwarding correctly.. I guess prob is on router
<esculapius> anyone knows how to chance permissions for /mnt/win
<jumpfroggy> shaneCO: if you can ping router, then your network interface is prob. ok
<ewan_>  im having display issues with ubuntu 6.10, i get to the boot menu, choose either start or safe graphics mode and loading bar comes up fine, then goes to a blank screen for a sec with cursor blinking up the top, then the screen gets filled with bright vertical lines (this is to boot live cd, as i haven't got it installed on hdd)
<esculapius> so that it could be possible open it also for a common user?
<jumpfroggy> shaneCO: I'd check DNS next
<jumpfroggy> goto the DNS tab in "network settings"
<esculapius> anyone knows?
<jumpfroggy> what you have there?
<haesem01> hi
<shaneCO> jumpfroggy: ok, how do I go about that?
<jumpfroggy> ok...
<jumpfroggy> System -> Administration -> Networking
<jumpfroggy> Then, DNS tab
<jumpfroggy> haesem01: hi!
<shaneCO> jumpfroggy: ok, so what do I want to have as servers?
<jumpfroggy> esculapuis: I faintly remember trying to do that.  You're mounting an NTFS or FAT32 volume, right?  Gotta change the mount options, maybe in fstab.  I don't think you can change the permissions after you mount, I"m not sure.
<assasukasse> if i want to use ondemand governor when on battery where should i edit files?
<jumpfroggy> shaneCO: What do you have there?  I have my internal router IP address, 10.0.0.1
<shaneCO> jumpfroggy: right now I have nothing... i'll try my router ip
<jumpfroggy> Yeah, try that
<jumpfroggy> if you can ping IP's, but not names, then it's your DNS config
<tom47> ewan_ can confirm that others have run debian etch with that card
<Nana`> hi i've tryed to take the update dapper => edgy and now i have a grey ubuntu logo on boot and it's freeze after the grey logo appears, and when i boot on another grub option i have Assembling RAID arrays Failed, Mounting file system Failed and Loading hardware drivers Failed, what can i do ?
<jumpfroggy> try pinging 66.102.7.147 (www.l.google.com) to see if you have network connectivity
<asfalt> hello, i am running ati x1600 card, i tried so far the fglrx driver from restricted repos but don't even get to the login screen, machine hangs with corrupted screen (green and blue line). about to try manually installing the driver now, but wonder if there is anything else i can check? default installation places "vesa" driver in xorg.conf
<ewan_> tom47 thanks, so what do i do now?
<shaneCO> jumpfroggy: You're the best, it's all good now.  thank you
<Mez> !fglrx | asfalt
<ubotu> asfalt: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jumpfroggy> SUCCESS!!  Have fun.
<jumpfroggy> Ok, my issue: how do you configure wifi in ubuntu?
<Mez> jumpfroggy, www.l.google.com ??
<jumpfroggy> just something I figured he could ping.
<Mez> jumpfroggy, sudo apt-get install network-manager :P
<Mez> !network-manager
<jumpfroggy> Is that already in the Administration menu, or is it add-on?
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<tom47> ewan_ hang in there will continue hoping you get someone to actctually "help" :)
<jumpfroggy> k, thanks
<ewan_> tom47, lol, thanks
<asfalt> thanks mez, i did that however just realised i had left out the last step that is "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv"
<n0mad> egzist skype on ubuntu (in synaptic) ?
<jumpfroggy> ubotu: thanks
<system_TUX> i heard about a programme that runs win under linux , but i dont know if ut was VM or what!?
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Mez> asfalt, no problems
<farruinn> ewan_: you can try posting to ubuntuforums.org too
<jumpfroggy> Mez: if I apt-get, will it sync with Synaptic Package Manager?
<ewan_> farruinn ok
<whadar> hello. can i change the text of an existing zenity window?
<Mez> jumpfroggy, yep, apt and synaptic use the same things
<Tom1> Tomcat_: i need a new stable official distro
<Mez> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Tom1> Tomcat_: and new ubuntu will be in april
<jumpfroggy> system_TUX: check out WINE (can run win programs under linux).  VMware is a way to run a whole OS under another, ie you can run Linux on windows in it's own window
<n0mad> why is not icludet ?
<Mez> !feisty > Tomcat_
<jumpfroggy> n0mad, you have to add the repository...
<n0mad> mm :/
<n0mad> how :)
<jumpfroggy> hold on, looking (I just did it earlier)
<n0mad> (:
<jumpfroggy> n0mad: do this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<system_TUX> maybe i have problem with my VGA Card :(
<jumpfroggy> I did it earlier, worked really easy
<jumpfroggy> I was surprised how quick it installed Skype, no config questions, just worke.
<jumpfroggy> worked
<n0mad> :) thank you :)
<jumpfroggy> oh man, I love apt-get.  So much easier than the old stuff (slackware manual package installation)
<Spee_Der> system_TUX, what's up ?
<jumpfroggy> n0mad: np.  I did it a few hours ago, skype works pretty well
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<Tomcat_> Tom1: Well, Ubuntu is stable, but you'll still only get new features every 6 months. If you want bleeding-edge (and unstable) you need Gentoo.
* Spee_Der having first coffee of the morning.
<Tomcat_> Tom1: I know of no other distro that has a shorter release cycle while being stable (though this doesn't say much)
<Spee_Der> system_TUX, you havin video troubles ?
<reflect> for ubuntu server, what's the correct way of adding the other repositories to apt? I seem to be getting 2b/s from help.ubuntu.com right now, so I can't check :(
<Enselic``> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Kenneth_> !wlan
<Mez> !sources.list | reflect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> reflect: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<riotkittie> slapt-get <3
<Tom1> Enselic``: no
<Tom1> Enselic``: better solutions is URE
<Enselic``> !URE
<Mez> !easysource | reflect
<tom47> ewan_ are you there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> reflect: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Enselic``> Tom1: whats URE?
<ewan_> tom47 yep
<Tom1> Enselic``: Ubuntu Restricted Extras (by Canonical)
<Enselic``> Tom1: sounds nice, how do I get it?
<tom47> ewan_ there is a thread in ubuntu forums that has a suggestion that may help you ... a post on the thread by Bluedog260 .....http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330118&page=2
<Mez> !ubuntu-restricted-extras | Enselic``
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-restricted-extras - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nana`> hi i've tryed to take the update dapper => edgy and now i have a grey ubuntu logo on boot and it's freeze after the grey logo appears, and when i boot on another grub option i have Assembling RAID arrays Failed, Mounting file system Failed and Loading hardware drivers Failed, what can i do ?
<ewan_> tom47 thanks
<Tom1> Enselic``: it`s in Feisty repo
<ewan_> tom47 ill take a look
<Tom1> Enselic``: and will be (optional) part of 7.04
<genzo> Nana, I have the same problem as you, but updating from windows
<priboy> info Nana`
<Enselic``> Tom1: that's great, except that I don't have Feisty...
<ulfstand> hi, I'm having problems to get my soundcard to work (Realtech ALC888) someone that have a hint?
<jumpfroggy> Follow-up: after I install network-manager, where would it show up in the menu?
<Enselic``> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Spee_Der> ulfstand, which distro is it in ?
<ulfstand> Spee_Der: etch, with 2.6.17 64-bit kernel
<Tom1> Enselic``: but you have acces to Feisty repo
<Nana`> and so how to resolve ?
<Nana`> u don't know ?
<Spee_Der> ulfstand, ok. I would have to junt down solution.
<AlexC_> Hey,
<Mez> ulfstand, what do you mean by "problems"
<AlexC_> Is it possible to center the page in Open Office Write like in Word?
<Enselic``> Tom1: ah ok
<Enselic``> Tom1: now?
<Spee_Der> ulfstand, I keep losing my sound in one program but it works in all others, go figure.
<AlexC_> With Openoffice it's always shown to the left, instead of center which I prefer
<farruinn> jumpfroggy: I haven't used it, but if memory serves it's a gpanel applet
<ulfstand> Spee_Der: junt down?
<Tom1> Enselic``i have Control Panel this way
<tom47> !sound | ulfstand
<ubotu> ulfstand: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ulfstand> Mez: like, no sound at all,
<Mez> ulfstand, gnome or KDE?
<ulfstand> Mez: gnome
<Mez> thats easier
<ulfstand> tom47: thx
<Mez> ulfstand, can you pastebin the output of
<Mez> ulfstand, aplay -L
<Enselic``> Tom1: but how do I add the Feisty repo?
<ulfstand> yes.
<Tom1> Enselic``list of Feisty`s repos: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=16289&sid=9e804c2edadaa48134e78a223dcffac3
<redestig> hi, im having my first cup of ubuntu (6.10) on my laptop. network-admin crashes on startup --- does anyone know how to solve that?
<genzo> hello, can someone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 but I get stuck in the installation screen where the logo is shown in grey
<Tom1> Enselic``edit file with repos`s adresses
<Mez> redestig, file a bug ? ?
<Conrad_> Hi! I'm having a problem with installing Ubuntu 6.10 DVD edition on my Toshiba M60-161 with Ati Radeon X700; when installing I see a splash screen but afterwards the screen becomes black. I tried to find something on Ubuntu forum but I found nothing. Can someone please be so kind and help me?
<Enselic``> Tom1: well, I get my DVD almost working, the sounds works, but the screen is blue
<Tom1> Enselic``add the Feisty`s line, simple
<ulfstand> Mez: http://pastebin.se/7082
<jumpfroggy> farruinn: where do I get the gpanel? (sry, new to gnome)
<redestig> Mez, its already in gnome bug repository but couldnt see any posted solutions...
<Mez> Conrad_, it's due to a problem with the VESA driver selecting the wrong display mode.
<Mez> Conrad_, your best bet is the alternative install CD
<Tom1> Enselic``: i had similiar problemm with movie files under "custom" codecs in Edgy. but URE works with it ok
<farruinn> jumpfroggy: it's the panel at the top of your screen
<Enselic``> Tom1: I see, thanks, ill try feisty repos
<farruinn> jumpfroggy: right-click on it, and I think network-manager should be an option
<Enselic``> Tom1: do you run Edgy btw?
<genzo> hello, can someone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 but I get stuck in the installation screen where the logo is shown in grey
<Conrad_> Mez:  thanks, but what do you mean by alternative install cd?
<ulfstand> I do se that I seems to use OSS driver, and I need to change to alsa.
<Mez> ulfstand, and aplay -l
<Mez> Conrad_, one second
<jumpfroggy> got it, found the icon... not listing my wirless connection so far
<Tom1> Enselic``: yes, updated Edgy with some addiotions from Feisty`s repos
<farruinn> jumpfroggy: my laptop has been dead for some time now, but iirc you have to add it. right-click properties, etc
<ulfstand> Mez: http://pastebin.se/7083
<assasukasse> could someone tell me why if i disable laptop-mode then my screen doesnt go off anymore
<RickSeymour> Hello all, currently switching over from Gentoo to Ubuntu firstly for my server then (maybe) for my desktop... I have a Via C3 (Ezra)... Installed 6.10 Server.. however on harddrive boot the message Starting up flashes on then the system reboots.... ideas?
<genzo> hello, can someone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 but I get stuck in the installation screen where the logo is shown in grey
<Mez> Conrad_ http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ - see the alternative install CD section
<Conrad_> Mez: thanks
<Mez> ulfstand, ok, theres a start, it's registering your card
<system_TUX> how to update xine ?
<ulfstand> Mez: yes. But as a alc883, the computer support said that i have a alc888. I guess they are wrong...
<ulfstand> Mez: how do I proceed?
<Mez> ulfstand, if you run alsamixer, does it show
<ndee> hello there, how can I change the keyboard layout in gnome? I tried System -> Preferences -> Keyboard and selected my layout but it doesnt get applied.
<ulfstand> Mez: alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Mez> ulfstand, 888 and 883 are more than likely the same thing
<ulfstand> Mez: okej.
<system_TUX> how to update xine ? how to update that lib?
<farruinn> system_TUX: how do you mean? sudo apt-get upgrade isn't working?
<system_TUX> i dont know
<system_TUX> but amarok and kaffeine didnt run realplayer files
<Mez> ulfstand: cd /proc/asound && cat *
<Erb> In Firestarter, under the Policy menu, the Add Rule option is greyed out.
<Mez> Erb, are you running it as root ?
<ulfstand> Mez: http://pastebin.se/7084
<Erb> Mez, no, but I tried as root and they were still greyed out
<EmxBA> does anyone here have any drupal theme that might look like ubuntu-es.org, ubuntu.com or ubuntu.cz?
<Enselic``> I have sound, but the screen is blue when I play a DVD, What can I do?
<Mez> Erb, run the command "gksu firestarter"
<egro> EmxBA, this is english room about ubuntu...
<EmxBA> I know, egro , i've spent lot of time here :)
<SoulChild> HI all: Where to copy the XMMS Skins???
<Mez> ulfstand, does gnome-alsamixer work ?
<genzo> hello, can someone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 but I get stuck in the installation screen where the logo is shown in grey
<Ilovemypuppy> I just wante d to thank you guys, im not even using ubuntu but a lot of your howtos cross over and help out with debian
<pwuertz_> hi, does someone know how to delete all data from evolution? I would like to start over and setup evolution from scratch, but deleting ".evolution" does not work
<Shaffox> after many problems my grub finally works,i get the boot menu, and when i click ubuntu, kernel (...), it says: error 21 selected disk does not exist.  What to do now ? can anyone help please ?
<farruinn> Ilovemypuppy: the same to debian! a lot of those docs are very helpful
<Enselic``> pwuertz_: really? it really should, the data is stored there
<Erb> Mez - I get (firestarter:23377): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Erb> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Erb> Firewall started
<Mez> Ilovemypuppy, we aim to help ;) and we are based on debian :D
<Enselic``> pwuertz_: if you remove it from the computers there is no way evolution could have it afaik
<ulfstand> Mez: yes, but now alsamixergui.. strange
<EmxBA> anyone?
<Ilovemypuppy> I got that Forum site set up correctly with debian testing using an ubuntu howto
<Mez> Erb, no ideas
<pwuertz_> Enselic``: right, but even after deleting .evolution, it rememberes anything
<Mez> ulfstand, ??
<ndee> it seems like my keyboard layout isnt applied in gnome. How can I apply a keyboard layout in gnome?
<Erb> Mez, thanks, I'll look up the error.
<Enselic``> pwuertz_: well, then it must store that some otherplace, or you are deleting the wrong .evo
<Mez> Erb, sorry, Gnome isnt my forte
<ulfstand> Mez: alsamixergui is a fltk frontend for alsamixer. but gnome-alsamixer works.
<pwuertz_> Enselic``: ok, some cached mails are gone, but the setup are preserved
<pwuertz_> is
<pwuertz_> hm ok
<Mez> ulfstand, fltk - urgh ;) :P
<Jowi> ndee, set the layout in "gnome-keyboard-properties"
<ndee> Jowi: I did set it there but it doesnt get applied.
<Mez> ulfstand, gnome is quite resiliant ;)
<ulfstand> Mez: an other gui library :). Althoug still no sound..
<Shaffox>  after many problems my grub finally works,i get the boot menu, and when i click ubuntu, kernel (...), it says: error 21 selected disk does not exist.  What to do now ? can anyone help please ?
<Jowi> ndee, be sure to select the correct keyboard model. if it fail try the Generic 105 keys one
<ekta> Bhaskar, hello
<livingdaylight> my Azeurus just crashes
<bat_> Bonjour  tous
<Bhaskar> ekta:hello
<infu> hello men
<ndee> Jowi: I selected the Generic 105-key (Intl) PC and the Swiss German Keyboard layout but it still doesnt get applied.
<Mez> ulfstand, is PCM selected in the input ?
<Jowi> ndee, can you poste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the pastebin please
<jumpfroggy> woot, got wifi working.  Thanks guys!
<ulfstand> Mez: where do I check that?
<EvilMike> I'm trying to bind the side buttons of my mouse (buttons 8 and 9) to be the same as pressing alt and tab on my keyboard. I want to be able to alt+tab with my mouse because I'm lazy. Is there any good way to do this? I haven't had any success
<Mez> ulfstand, not too sure, but there should be an input tab or a switches tab or something
<Jowi> ndee, btw, if you select just "switzerland" does that work?
<Mez> !js2key | EvilMike
<ndee> Jowi: http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=1563
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about js2key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barry__> will I have sound problems if I install libasound2 1.0.13 on edgy?
<ulfstand> Mez: the only tab I have is a Realtek ALC888 tab. I got a PCM volyme control there althought, and it is at max
<ndee> Jowi: tried Switzerland but its also not working.
<bat_> I'm looking for someone with an ATI X200M  :)
<EvilMike> Mez: Thanks... I'll google that I guess :P
<Jowi> ndee, what is the two letter word for your layout?
<Mez> ulfstand, is there a checkgbox/radio button somewhere there?
<ndee> Jowi: I think it is ch but Im not sure. with previous x-servers, it was de_CH IIRC
<Shaffox> can anyone help me with grub ?
<MotorCityMadMan> under system settings/kde components/default app/setting firefox as default will not stick. any help on this ?
<ulfstand> Mez: yes, all are checked except those "Mute" that are unchecked
<ndee> Jowi: Im using xgl with beryl, so that might influence something.
<Jowi> ndee, "setxkbmap de" or "setxkbmap de_CH.UTF-8" work?
<EvilMike> Mez: What is this j2skey thing? I can't find anything about it
<Mez> ulfstand, I've no idea without poking around your system
<Mez> it should work
<Mez> !info js2key
<ubotu> Package js2key does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<barry__> I installed the libasound2 1.0.13 and I want to go back to libasound2 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 how do I do this?
<Mez> EvilMike, it might not be called that - lemme google
<ulfstand> Mez: :(, this sucks... I will try a bit on my own
<ndee> Jowi: setxkbmap ch worked
<EvilMike> thanks
<ndee> so do I have to put that into my "session", in the startup?
<ulfstand> Mez: thank you for yout help
<Jowi> ndee, don't know why that would work and not setting it in the gnome props. yeah, you can do that.
<barry__> any idea how to back to libasound2 1.0.11-7ubuntu3?
<jumpfroggy> farruinn: for some reason, I could get it to work in just Administration->Networking ( just specified the ESSID)
<ndee> ok, cool. Thanks for the help!
<jumpfroggy> But network-manager doesn't recognize the wlan0
<Mez> !info joy2key | EvilMike
<ubotu> evilmike: joy2key: Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ndee> Jowi, could I also put it in the xorg.conf as an option? Like: Option "XkbMap" "ch" ?
<Enselic``> I have sound, but the screen is blue when I play a DVD, What can I do?
<EvilMike> hm from that description it doesn't sound like it can translate keyboard buttons (alt+tab) to mouse buttons but I'll look at it
<enyc> ** edgy certainly has a bug such that capslock light does not work on the console.. also note that cops behaviour is different (activates shift basically including symbols* ** -- various people hav confirmed the no-caps-led-problem. Is there a bugreport that anybody knows about ?
<Mez> !restrictedformats | Enselic``
<ubotu> Enselic``: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enyc> I cant see an appropriate bug report -- this is under edgy (kernel 2.6.17 etc.)
<Jowi> ndee, you already have it there
<bat_> I'm looking for someone with an ATI X200M  :)
<farruinn> jumpfroggy: that stinks. I don't know why it wouldnt' recognize it.
<ndee> Jowi: oh ok
<Shaffox>  after many problems my grub finally works,i get the boot menu, and when i click ubuntu, kernel (...), it says: error 21 selected disk does not exist.  What to do now ? can anyone help please ?
<Mez> Shaffox, didnt the installer work /
<enyc> Shaffox: that sounds like the root hd(0,0) not right....
<barry_> hallo deutsche hier?
<Shaffox> mez, that should be oke now, i had a problem with that yesterday, and after 3 hours it should be oke now
<rc-1> why isnt apt up to date on alot of stuff
<enyc> barry_: there is a '#ubuntu-de'  and other such channels ...
<Shaffox> enyc, yes, could be, but what to do about it ?
<Jowi> !de | barry_
<ubotu> barry_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<semen> czesc
<enyc> Shaffox: well remember that (hd?) relates to BIOS supported disks...
<enyc> Shaffox: and the ,?) is the partition number
<semen> help
<Yancho> from where i can change the default programms to start the types pls? like .avi and .mp3 with vlc ?
<enyc> Shaffox: tre using the root (hd0,0) command ... etc?
<semen> jest ktos z polski !!!
<enyc> Shaffox: you need to find which partition is your /boot or / ...
<Jowi> !cz | semen
<ubotu> semen: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Shaffox> enyc, i have 2 harddisk on my pc, 1 big with windows, and 1 with ubuntu on it
<semen> cze jowi
<enyc> Shaffox: then you may want root (hd1,0) or similar
<Shaffox> enyc, and i installed everything on the second one, the little hdd
<jumpfroggy> farruinn: yeah, don't know why.  Don't really need it though, I'm only going to be using one ESSID at home (media computer) so it wont matter
<Shaffox> enyc, how can i type that ?
<jumpfroggy> another question: for a ATI Radeon 8500, where should I start looking for tv-out enabling?
<semen> czemu mi tu nie dziaa cdrom ?? w tym linuxie
<enyc> Shaffox: well try "root (hd1,0)"
<enyc> Shaffox: which means partition 0 or disk 1 (first partition on second disk)
<ndee> Jowi: hm, it somehow doesn't work when I put it into the sessions startup. Oh well, I will figure it out sooner or later :D
<EdgEy> my sound is really quiet in ubuntu, i've tried alsamixer it's maxed out there
<Jowi> ndee, you run beryl with gnome or standalone?
<EdgEy> i could just turn up the volume on my speakers but then windows would be loud
<enyc> Shaffox: if you had both disks connected when you installed the system it should have set this up for you..... normally
<Mez> EdgEy, er, in alsamixer, is the "PCM" mixer up ?
<EdgEy> 80/100
<Mez> EdgEy, turn that all the way up
<bat_> I'm looking for someone with an ATI X200M. does anyone use it?
<semen> szukam kogos z polski !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jowi> !pl | Jowi
<ubotu> Jowi: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<semen> ok
<shadowman> hello tou le monde
<Mez> !fr | shadowman
<ubotu> shadowman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shadowman> ok
<Mez> :P
<theopye> anyone mind helping a poor soul?
<FFF34> enyc, did it, but it doesn't work :s
<juraj> hello
<juraj> I need vu meter for xmms does anybody heav it?
<Yancho> from where i can change the default programms to start the types pls? like .avi and .mp3 with vlc ?
<kairu0> yancho, right click the file, properties, then choose the program
<rellik> how do i mount a daa that is divided across three files? (abc.part1.daa, abc.part2.daa, abc.part3.daa)
<Caffeine> Hey guys.
<farruinn> rellik: cat abc.part1.daa abc.part2.daa abc.part3.daa > abc.daa
<Azeqss> does anyone else knows a solution for grub ? when i want to boot ubuntu kernel it says 'disk does not exist'
<farruinn> rellik: then open abc.daa
<[miles] > good afternoon #ubuntu
<Caffeine> I was wondering if someone could recommend me a browser that allows the viewing of thumbnails when uploading images and files?
<rellik> farruinn open?  I'm logged in to a console
<[miles] > I keep seeing this error http://pastebin.ca/339888 many times when executing an application from console... anyone aware of it please? (Kubuntu 6.10)
<farruinn> rellik: it's an archive broken over 3 files, right?
<farruinn> rellik: concatenate them with that command, then mount the resulting file
<YBH_1> anyone know the name of the *Windows explorer* shell extension to check md5 and sha1 sums
<YBH_1> It is a free program
<Azeqss>  does anyone else knows a solution for grub ? when i want to boot ubuntu kernel it says 'disk does not exist'
<devilsadvocate> Azeqss, what changes have you made recently?
<pbureau> YBH_1, check http://www.freshmeat.net/
<amorphous_> is it just me or does anyone else's machine hang when using the user switcher in gnome?
<NikDoof> whats the "BurnFree" option for in GnomeBaker?
<geoaxis> Azeqss , i gather you are not on the same machine , or same os as ubuntu
<zyth> NikDoof,  it turns the support for Buffer Underrun Free writing  on.
<Azeqss> devilsadvocate, none, i wanted to install ubuntu for the first time yesterday, i get always an error, after many hours, with some help from juano(reinstalled 3 times, coded many times again), i don't get the error anymore, but i am in the boot menu from grub, and when i press ubuntu kernel it errors
<zyth> only some drives support it
<yourself_myself> hello all!
<Azeqss> geoaxis, what do you mean ?
<[miles] > ah found it
<NikDoof> zyth, thanks
<zyth> np
<zyth> cdrecord man page is helpful ;)
<yourself_myself> does anyone know when will kde 3.5.6 be included in the ubuntu repositories?
<ndee> Jowi, I run beryl with gnome.
<yourself_myself> (will it?)
<Deviad> Hello, I downloaded the testing version herd 3 and the installer gets stuck at some point
<livingdaylight> can anyone herel help me setup aMule?
<ulfstand> hi again. Still having problems with my sound. Can someone please take a look at my kern.log I think the problem is there.. http://pastebin.se/7085
<Deviad> My HW configuration is the following: ASUS P5B Deluxe, E6400, ATI X1800XL
<livingdaylight> i'm out of my depth with aMule
<Jowi> ndee, so using the gnome-keyboard-properties should work fine
<livingdaylight> don't know how to setup port in my router
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: what u mean u dont know how to setup port on router?
<Caffeine> Does anyone know if it's possible in Ubuntu to view thumbnails when uploading images onto the web, I'm guessing it's not.
<artemis_> a po polsku to kto tu pisze
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, i did test on http://www.amule.org/testport.php
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: can u login to router?
<farruinn> Caffeine: in what application? Nautilus?
<bubu1uk> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Caffeine> In my web browser Farruinn.
<Caffeine> Say, uploading to imageshack, or Photobucket.
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4105/
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, yes, i can login to router
<farruinn> Caffeine: oh, so you want the thumbnail in the open file dialog. Yeah, sorry, no idea :S
<ulfstand> hi again. Still having problems with my sound. Can someone please take a look at my kern.log I think the problem is there.. http://pastebin.se/7085
<Caffeine> In Winblows, I normally have the option to view thumbnails and skim through to the image I want to upload, but it doesn't do it in Firefox or Opera in Ubuntu,
<rc-1> how is ubuntu different than debian?
<Caffeine> Ok, thanks Farruin :] 
<zyth> Grr I can't get Postal 2 to release my 2#$@ mouse w/o me quitting the game, even in windowed mode
<farruinn> Caffeine: here's an alternative though: browse for it in Nautilus where you *do* get thumbnails, then you can drag the icon onto the open file dialog in firefox
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: did u setup router? did u try it?
<Caffeine> Nautilus eh? Ok, thanks man.
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, i don't know how to
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: depending on your router you have to set it up to allow connections on 4662
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: can u login to router?
<yourself_myself> this is typically referred to as NAT
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, yes, i am looking for someone to tell me how to
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, yes
<yourself_myself> can you see anything like it in the router's menu?
<bubu1uk> can u get to section firewall there?
<livingdaylight> bubu
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, i don't have firewall in ubuntu
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: firewall setup on router.
<Caffeine> Hey, that did help. Thanks Farruinn, you're awesome :] 
<bubu1uk> what router u have?
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, yes, and 'block unrequested internet requests' is unticked
<Azeqss> guys, i want to overwrite grub with windows installer, how to do that ? what command do i have to type in windows recovery thing ?
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: judging by the error message you need to setup Port Forwarding (NAT) on the router
<Azeqss> !grub
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: u have to setup on incoming connection to open port 4662 and point it to IP address of ur ubuntu box.
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: tell us the make and model of your router so we can help you better
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, Linksys wrt54gs
<yourself_myself> let me see
<erUSUL> Azeqss: fixmbr iirc
<juraj> hi i know it's not topic but my k3b doe's not read my mp3
<bubu1uk> juraj: it is ok to ask this here. doesnt k3b need plugin for that?
<erUSUL> juraj: install libk3b2-mp3
<Caffeine> K3b never did when I was in Suse >_>
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, yea, don't know how to setup port forwarding (NAT) if that is what i need
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: install a firewall front end
<erUSUL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, that is way beyond me. Perhpas if you break it down and help me
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: ok, i'm checking to see how it's done on your router
<juraj> thanks
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: firestarter can configure nat and port forwarding
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, is what your suggesting different from what yourself_myself is saying. Or is it the same thing?
<bubu1uk> yourself_myself: do u know that linksys model so u can help him better step by step. i use netgear. dont remember how exactly it's on linksys
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: same
<yourself_myself> bubu1uk: no, i dont. i'm searching the docs :-)
<bubu1uk> erUSUL: no need for extra firewall. just easily setup port forwarding. :)
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, i need a firewall frontend? is that a gui? Are you implying that i have firewallrunning underneath the hood anyhow? but need the frontend to manipulate settings?
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, so, 'No' i don't need firestarter?
<Zaggynl> Any sound guru's in here?
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: no u dont need extra firewall if u got one in router.
<Zaggynl> Lies, It's never wrong to use firestarter
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, aha!^^ and Linksys does, doesn't it?
<erUSUL> livingdaylight: read the ubotu msg, yes all linux kernel have fw built in but if you need to enable nat in another machine (a router) you will have to check the manual for that machine to see how it is done... if it is the ubuntu box the one acting as router then yes install firestarter and give it a spin
<yourself_myself> erUSUL: don't confuse him, he doesn't need forwarding ON his maching, he needs forwarding on the router to get TO his machine
<livingdaylight> erUSUL, but bubu1uk just said i didn't need to?
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, ok, thanks
<erUSUL> yourself_myself: that's what i just have said... in my last msg
<SoundGuy> how do i add users as admins so they can do sudo ?
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: you need to go to the "Applications and Gaming" tab of the menu
<erUSUL> SoundGuy: add them to the admin group
<SoundGuy> how ? by editing passwd ?
<yourself_myself> (supposing you have the latest wrt54gs, version 6)
<Sindri> Heyya, guys. I just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<erUSUL> SoundGuy: System>Admin>Users and groups
<Jowi> SoundGuy, "adduser username admin"
<SoundGuy> i'm on server
<Sindri> I have a really fast question for you. :)
<erUSUL> SoundGuy: there is a gui to do all that stuff
<Zaggynl> Any sound guru's in here?
<SoundGuy> i'm sans X
<Sindri> I can't get my screen resolution off of 640 x 480, nor can I get my refresh rate above 60 Hz.
<Jowi> SoundGuy, "sudo adduser username admin"
<erUSUL> SoundGuy: then use the comand jowi show you
<erUSUL> !fixres | Sindri
<ubotu> Sindri: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SoundGuy> i've already aded the user
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, not sure of the version
<Sindri> system > preferences > screen resolution only gives the options of what I already have.
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: no matter, is there a tab named "applications and gaming"?
<Jowi> SoundGuy, "adduser username admin" will add username to the admin group
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, its relatively new, a year and a half or so
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, indeed
<Sindri> Thanks, erUSUL. :)
<SoundGuy> ok.
<FearMoth> how can I remove the totem package without all of ubuntu-desktop being removed also? Totem was installed when I installed ubuntu-desktop package on a server install. I'm running Edgy if that matters.
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: go there
<storkme> help, i can't get tv-out working :(
<SoundGuy> ok
<SoundGuy> thanks
<Sindri> Though I didn't need the definition of X, the url will hopefully be helpful. ;)
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, done
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: now do you see many text boxes?
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, sure
<MarcoPau> this is stupid: I just installed ubunti and it didn't ask me to set a root pwd... how do I su now??
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: you need to enter in the first line the following
<MarcoPau> ubuntu*
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: application: amule
<Jowi> FearMoth, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and can safely be removed
<Jowi> !ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> !sudo | MarcoPau
<ubotu> MarcoPau: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: start: 4662
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<FearMoth> Jowi: thanks
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: end: 4662
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: protocol: TCP
<MarcoPau> erUSUL: huh? it works differently from debian?
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: IP: here you enter the internal IP address of your machine
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, and tick enable, yes?
<erUSUL> MarcoPau: yes your first user is in the admin group and she can sudo by default
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: if you don't know it, we'll find it
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: yes
<erUSUL> MarcoPau: read the ubotu msg and the help page
<MarcoPau> erUSUL: mm? strange... so am I not supposed to use the first user regularly for security issues?
<bubu1uk> MarcoPau: root user is disabled by default for security.
<MarcoPau> yeah I'm reading
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: note that the IP must be the *internal*  one, typically 10.0.0.x or 192.168.0.y ...
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, i thought it was 192.168.1.1 but it said invalid I.P address
<yourself_myself> invalid?
<bubu1uk> MarcoPau: u can enable it tho. but no need to. ;)
<yourself_myself> ok let's find it
<livingdaylight> ok
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: open up a terminal
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: 192.168.1.1 is routers IP. u'll probably have something like .2 at end. depends how many machines u have.
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, /me loves yakuake
<erUSUL> MarcoPau: yes you can use this user regularly that's the whole point of sudo...
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: and type: ifconfig eth0
<bubu1uk> livingday: ifconfig command in terminal
<Jowi> MarcoPau, safer that way. if you enable root password a hacker only need to find the root password. with sudo he need to find a valid user on the system + its password and hope it got admin rights.
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: then you'll see something like:
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: (basically many lines, but one like this:)
<psycose> hi, does mkswap -c /dev/hdXY avoid bad sectors when creating the swap partition ?
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight:           inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: NOT the inet6 one, if any
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4106/
<stork> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: command ifconfig (without eth0) and give us output
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: ok, then eth0 isn't your interface
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: type simply ifconfig
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: what do you get?
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4107/
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, thx
<ltibor65> I have an Asus laptop. I use skype 1.3 I hear the voices of others, but the others don't hear my voice? What can the problem be?
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: then you're on wlan0
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, yes!
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: and you see your IP as 192.168.1.103
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: that's the IP to enter
<MarcoPau> ok thanks, see ya
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, ok
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: so now click to save settings and try again
<RickSeymour> Hi... having issues getting ubuntu 6.10 to install on my server... instantly reboots...
<alie> someone please help me
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: has this fixed the problem?
<andcor> alie: ask your question
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, let me hit the test page again
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: ok
<bubu1uk> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ltibor65> How can I record sounds with microphone in ubuntu?
<alie> i dont know how to change my screen resolution to 1280x800
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, yipppy!
<alie> there're only 640x480, 600x800 res
<yourself_myself> :-)
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: good
<Jowi> alie, what video card do you have?
<andcor> alie: which graphic card are you using ?
<Shaffox> i was rally excited for installing ubuntu and trying it, but after all this problems, i give up, i guess i'll stay with windows :s
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, yourself_myself you guys are great, thx!
<alie> intel 945M
<livingdaylight> yourself_myself, the line inet addr: tells me this is my internal IP address?
<alecjw> hi. does anyone know what the closeest linux equivelant to apple's garage band (http://www.apple.com/ilife/garageband/) is?
<Jowi> alie, you need to install 915resolution from the universe repository
<alie> i can use 1280x800 in windows
<alie> but cant in ubuntu
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, and now i'm ready to go with aMule?
<andcor> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-Xorg in an terminal
<Jowi> andcor, no no no.
<wmn> can anyone tell how can i uninstall a an installation done using make install
<andcor> Jowi: why
<yourself_myself> livingdaylight: yes, it tells you the IP of the interface, in our case wlan0 which is your wireless
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: u should be. try it. :)
<Jowi> alie, after you have installed 915resolution you will need to manually put the resolution into xorg.conf. in a terminal type "gtf 1280 800 60 -x"
<Jowi> andcor, I got the same chipset. the resolution he wants won't be there
<Sindri> COOL! Thanks for the help. :)
<Jowi> alie, tell me when you're done with what I told you or tell me to repeat/rephrase if you don't understand
<Sindri> Screen resolution looks great now. I just need to get the refresh rate up and running. ^_^
<alie> ooh ic
<alie> how to isntalled 925resolution :D
<Deviad> Hello
<Deviad> I'm having some troubles with Ubuntu 7.0.4 herd 3 installation.
<Jowi> alie, have you enabled the universe repository before?
<alie> never
<alie> i dont know how to do that
<erUSUL> !repos | alie
<ubotu> alie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<alie> this is my first time use linux
<alie> and i like it so much
<Deviad> I have tried to install that both from my IDE DVD device and another IDE device plugged into the USB port via an IDE to USB connector
<Jowi> alie, then that's the first step. read the link that ubotu just spat out
<alie> i think i'm falling in love with linux
<Deviad> can you pls help me to do start the installation?
<k0p> hello. In live cd of ubuntu it found wifi networks, but after installation it don't found anything... is it a know trouble?
<RickSeymour> Where can i download the -386 kernel?             I'm currently installing the -server distro and at grub the machine reboots (Via c3)
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, on www.jamendo.com one can download using bittorrent or emule. When i hit the download with emule bottton i get a dialog pop up telling me that: "Firefox doens't know how to open this address, because the protocol (ed2k) isn't associated with any program"  ??
<erUSUL> Deviad: why not trying firts with the *stable* version ??
<mr_daniel> I have copied a complete DVD on my harddisk, with all .ifo .vob and .bup files
<erUSUL> Deviad: Herd is not even *beta*
<Deviad> erUSUL, I thought 7.0.4 had a more updated kernel
<mr_daniel> now, how I can see this files like a normal DVD
<farruinn> Deviad: latest isn't always greatest
<mr_daniel> with menu and so on
<erUSUL> Deviad: yes it has but it has a lot more bugs too
<mr_daniel> is there any good program, which can help me ?
<taubstumm> hi
<erUSUL> Deviad: also for help with her #ubuntu+1 is the right channel
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: dont know that. u might need plugin for firefox or something. some links on web doesnt' work exactly as in windows cuz of diff between programs.
<Lattyware> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu with the nVidia drivers, and I want to know how I can make the primary monitor change.
<Deviad> erUSUL, ok, thx for the info. :)
<Lattyware> At the moment, the left one displays the login screen etc... and I want it on the right.
<erUSUL> Deviad: no problem ;)
<Lattyware> Anyone know the answer?
<Shaffox> i was rally excited for installing ubuntu and trying it, but after all this problems, i give up, i guess i'll stay with windows :s it's kinda sad, isn't it ..
<Lattyware> Shaffox: What problems?
<psycose> We have the following configuration Client1 run a remote gdm xdmcp session at boottime on Server1. The problem is i don't know how can i shutdown Client1 (because of the remote gdm session on Server1) any tips ?
<Shaffox> lattyware, especially with grub
<Lattyware> How so?
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: not patient enough?  typical windoze user. :p
<Shaffox> dude, yesterday i was busy with it for 8 hours
<PeterSkeety> or obsessively persistant beyond reason = linux users :)
<Shaffox> rebooting,reinstalling,waiting etc
<PeterSkeety> I class my self as that :)
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, so nothing to do with configuration and setting up of aMule anylonger?
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: dunno what u mean. if u can start downloading? yes u should be able.
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, well, i tried to explain exactly what happens when i hit download botton on jamenda.com
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, how else can i tell if i canstart downloading or not?
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, now tell me again i'm not patient enough ><
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: u can use amule client to download when u connect to one of p2p networks.
<AMAG> Hey guys, installation question
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: do u have amule gui installed? or just console version?
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, is jamenda.com not a p3p network?
<Lattyware> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu with the nVidia drivers, and I want to know how I can make the primary monitor change.
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, gui
<Lattyware> At the moment, the left one displays the login screen etc... and I want it on the right.
<AMAG> I'm installing from 6.10 x86_64 alternate media, but it doesn't support my 3ware 9650SX raid controller.  I built a 3w-9xxx.ko module that loads into the installer's kernel so I am now able to partition my disk, etc.
<bubu1uk> suppose it is. as i said. in firefox u need somehow to setup let it point that kind of link to program (amule) u want to use.
<AMAG> I'm probably going to need the kernel to have the 3ware driver so I can boot the system though, so I may need to build a new kernel ....
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, yes, i'm looking in preferences (don't knw where else) but don't see any link for that. Also in ubuntu system /preferences
<bubu1uk> !ed2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed2k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubu1uk> thought so. :p
<livingdaylight> ^^
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: give me a sec.
<bubu1uk> looking 4 it
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, sure
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/609/
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: not sure if it will help
<dany> hello
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, ok, let me see
<bubu1uk> but points links ed2k:// to emule (posibly amule?)
<mass> hello
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: also read 2nd comment on that page. says bout edonkey and linux. might help
<bat_> re all
<Shaffox> are  there other linux distributions that may actually work without the problems ?
<bat_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<skive> hi all
<bat_> cel signifie?
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: maybe SuSe or Fedora.
<mass> how i can stop sniffing on tcpdump
<skive> can anybody help me with openvpn setup? i've got some problems...
<RomanK> Hi all!
<mass> terminal?
<bubu1uk> althought, fedora might work 'out of box' bit less that ubuntu
<EdgEy> um, how can i disable spell-checking in X, i don't know what's causing it
<EdgEy> red wavy lines under text, annoying
<Jowi> bat_, that DRI is not enabled. run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and press "yes" when asked about DRI.
<AlexC_> Morning,
<RomanK> I'm looking for a non-QT-Alternative for Gaim. I use Jabber, ICQ and MSN. Any suggestions?
<RomanK> telepathy doesn't look ready yet :P
<AlexC_> RomanK: Gajim for Jabber, or aMSN for MSN
<Jowi> bat_, si vous besoin aide en francais va a #ubuntu-fr
<mass> RomanK: PSI?
<RickSeymour> Does anyone have a kernel/initrd with 586/via c3 as the processor type... ie ... not 686
<lesshaste> are there any good collaborative whiteboard solutions for linux?
<RomanK> mass: psi is qt
<Jowi> RickSeymour, via epia motherboard?
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, what do you recommend ?
<bouter> hi   anyone here with exp in wifi-radar?
<AlexC_> !anyone | bouter
<ubotu> bouter: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RickSeymour> Jowi: Yes indeedy
<Zaggynl> How do I disabled ESD?
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: as 4 beginner? Suse probably
<Shaffox> beginner yes, allright, i think i'll give that a try, next week or so ><
<bouter> I upgraded from dapper to edgy today but my wireless connection is being a pain
<RickSeymour> Can i actually use Ubuntu (ie prebuilt) distro or am I going to have to build things from source with 586 instructions
<Jowi> RickSeymour, using dapper?
<bouter> I 'm used to using wifi-radar and it works great
<bouter> but now it' s not responding
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, in the comments you pointed me to. The second set of instructions'right-click' new character chain' ? My experience is when i right click i have under new 3 options: 1.string 2. Integer, 3 Boolean. I hit new boolean and inserted the first part of the hack but not sure how to complete his instructions
<RickSeymour> Jowi: ubuntu-6.10-server-i386.iso
<bouter> I see my network but I can ' t connect to it    clicking it to configure my WEP andso  just doesnt work
<bouter> it' s like it' s not repsonding
<Jowi> RickSeymour, hmmm, thought that c3 was enabled in the 686 kernel...
<RickSeymour> Jowi: oh i think thats edgy
<RickSeymour> nope... its CONFIG_M686
<RickSeymour> my system just reboots after grub (or during grub.. i cant tell)
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: it's actually 3rd comment. sorry.  and it's in comments on that page i gave u. comment is called edonkey and linux.
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, would new character chain be the same as 1.String? new string?
<bouter> I installed networkmanager  and I can connect to my network with that     but I allways have to enter a password to unlock (keyring...)
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, sorry, yes, that is what i was following, did i say second? my mistake
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, so, ignore Second comment. I followed the 3rd comment
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, i have tried it with ubuntu 6.06, you think 'll have to try 6.10 ? would that matter/go better ?
<RickSeymour> Bug 59338 i think
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: might do. what kinda problem u had? with grub?
<Shaffox> yes, first a grub error file not found
<bouter> I can press the edit button for my connection   but it not doing anything
<Jowi> RickSeymour, think you need to build your own kernel unfortunatley
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: Rigth click and select new boolean value:
<RickSeymour> crappy crap :) i think i'll still use ubuntu.....
<Shaffox> after an hour of 3 searching and many reinstalling, i finally get the boot menu, but when i click boot linux, it says disk not found, but that can't be, tried like everything i could, :s
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: u also might need to restart browser.
<Jowi> RickSeymour, I did it in beezy and wrote a how-to so that is no use for you (hopelessly outdated that guide)
<RickSeymour> can i chroot into an installed ubuntu system and build a kernel with make menuconfig? what commands do i issue once chroot'd
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, that was the first part of his hack. I did that. Now the second part: Right click again and select new charachters chain: When i right-click i dont' see that choice. I have string, integer, and boolean. Would new string correspond to new character chain?
<bouter> anyone?
<bouter> exit
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: boolean? it says in instructions boolean. dunno never did that.
<RickSeymour> ie does ubuntu have gcc make etc etc to build source
<AlexC_> RickSeymour: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<chrisx86> hi, can i select which components to install with the "alternate install cd" ?
<chrisx86> anybody used it?
<AlexC_> I think that's how you spell it lol :P
<RickSeymour> jowi: would you like me to post the kernel somewhere once its built
<AlexC_> chrisx86: no you can't, afaik
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, he gives two instructions or two parts the first is entering new boolean and the second new character string
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, i did the first part stuck on the second part. Or was it either /or?
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: dunno, never played with it.
<chrisx86> AlexC_ damn now the download has nearly finished ;) , i want a clean ubuntu , i think the standart is too overloaded too many apps etc but i like the community and the repos :)
<livingdaylight> Anyoen here know what new character sting is?
<Jowi> RickSeymour, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, what do you think?
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, if you use firefox would you try in a new tab typing -   about:config and then see when ou right-click whether you get the option new character chain? Maybe it was different in firefox 1.5 but i don't have that option when i right-click
<RickSeymour> jowi: hmmm i think i'll try the make menuconfig route :)
<livingdaylight> bubu1uk, i'm still wondering whether new string is the same as new character chain?
<RickSeymour> does ubuntu HAVE to have a initrd?
<Jowi> RickSeymour, this is outdated but you might want to use it for reference when you select what you want in the kernel https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ViaEpiaDriHowto
<bubu1uk> livingdaylight: might be
<RickSeymour> Jowi: much appreciation for the help i'll let you know of any differences to the config options
<kenthomson> Can someone tell me how can i use a new mouse pointer theme and how can i use a new GDM theme?
<kenthomson> heloo?
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: did u setup partitions and mount points correctly?
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: at install
<Daspor> Hello people
<Jowi> RickSeymour, the only thing you need to be careful about is to select the mounse as a module and not compile it in. if you compile it in, Xorg will not find the mouse. must be a module.
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, i have 2 seperate harddisks, so i set it up at one
<kenthomson>  Can someone tell me how can i use a new mouse pointer theme and how can i use a new GDM theme?'
<Jowi> s/mounse/mouse
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, and and yes, ive been reinstalling it with help of juano, and it really was right
<kenthomson> CANT ANYONE HELP ME
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: well u can give it try with suse or ubuntu 6.10. hard to say, if that will solve problem.
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, pfft, :s, i just want to have linux on my second disk :s i hadn't espected it would be so hard, everyone said it was so easy etc :s
<bubu1uk> Shaffox: i have ubuntu + win on 2 hdds
<Shaffox> bubu1uk, yeah, and i want that too, but it just won't work :s
<grogoreo> hi
<grogoreo> is it best to use CMSMS's inbuilt pretty URIs or use Apaches Rewrite ones?
<Fleebailey33> how come i can't copy files larger then 4 gigs to FAT32
<pinchmesh> sudo is ok, but how do i add a root passwd??
<Jowi> !root | pinchmesh
<SpareXX> anyone can recommend a video editing program that is almost like sony vegas for ubuntu?
<pinchmesh> i can't get to /etc/group to edit it unless i'm root
<Jowi> pinchmesh, "sudo -i" will give you a root shell
<pinchmesh> ah, cool... leme try it
<pirate-king> hello
<dreckslord> hey dudes
<dreckslord> is there someone who could help me to install acerhk drivers?
<pirate-king> anybody have a nvidia 5200 and has configured drivers for it?
<Red-Sox> Hi I need to mount a windows drive from the live CD
<Red-Sox> I'm in the live CD right now
<pirate-king> <Red-Sox> you can't
<Red-Sox> error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Red-Sox> error: could not execute pmount
<Red-Sox> when I try to click on it in nautilus:
<Red-Sox> error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Red-Sox> error: could not execute pmount
<Jowi> Red-Sox, find what is the name of the partition you want to mount. open a teminal. type "sudo -i", type "mkdir /windows", type "mount /dev/yourwindowspartition /windows"
<Red-Sox> Jowi: you mean like sda1?
<Jowi> Red-Sox, yes
<pirate-king> jowi can you do that from live cd?
<Red-Sox> so it's /dev/sda1
<Jowi> Red-Sox, you should know :)
<Jowi> pirate-king, should work fine.
<pirate-king> ok I learnt something
<pinchmesh> k, got it.. thanks
<Jowi> Red-Sox, not sure if you will have write capabilities if it is an NTFS partition but you should be able to read from it.
<SpareXX> what should i type as space in the terminal?
<Jowi> SpareXX, what do you mean?
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone had experience with usb headsets in linux (or routing sound from one sound card to another?)
<jt_a7x_3> Hi.
<jt_a7x_3> How can i go about setting Ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06 on my laptop, it has disk troubles, so I can't use a CD.
<SpareXX> Jowi, when i'm typing etc wine jfjef/jerje kk/dfo it stops at jfjef/jerje if you understand
<dreckslord> need help plz qry
<erUSUL> !install | jt_a7x_3
<ubotu> jt_a7x_3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<erUSUL> !ask | dreckslord
<ubotu> dreckslord: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jowi> SpareXX, use quotes. wine "fjsfsdj/fjdajfdla fjlakjfds" works
<jt_a7x_3> erUSUL, thanks for directing that to me.
<SpareXX> Jowi,  ok, thanks
<dreckslord> -.- pros... then help me to install my wlan
<Supre_Me> hello! I'm trying to convert a .img to a .iso, because as far as I know I can't burn a img file the same way as I burn an iso file. I'm using ccd2iso to convert it but I get the error: "Segmentation fault (core dumped) any help on this? thanks
<Kirk> hello! I am a fresher. It seems that my microphone dose not wock when I use skype.
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone had experience with usb headsets in linux (or routing sound from one sound card to another?)
<maRz`> can some one please help me, im pressing the letters U I O J K L and M , but only numbers 1 to 6 are comming up on my screen
<maRz`> do i have to disable somthing ?
<Mightily-Oats> maRz`: ur on a laptop?
<maRz`> yes
<pirate-king> anybody have geforce fx go5200 drivers installed?
<Kirk> Are you using a laptop?
<pirate-king> yes I am
<Mightily-Oats> is there a function button that enables and disables the extra keys?
<maRz`> thats what i have come here for
<maRz`> lol
<AMAG> does the partitioning tool on the ubuntu installer disc ("partman") not work with > 2TB volumes?
<Kirk> you can use the ken Fn+num to switch.
<AMAG> I'm having serious problems with it
<neo_> Bah, anyone up to helping me out with the troubles I have with this nvidia driver isntallation.
<breedar1> hii
<breedar1> ppl ... does anyone know how to open a password protected pdf?
<pirate-king> which nvidia card neo????
<Mightily-Oats> maRz`: usually there is a button around somewhere that u press to enable and disable extra keys on the keyboard... but u could go to systemsettings and change ther keyboard there
<neo_> GeForce 6800
<neo_> I installed it from the guide....(The binary drivers, btw)
<Jowi> breedar1, acroread?
<pirate-king> hmmm I got the Go5200
<neo_> But after changing the "nv" to "nvidia" in the xorg.conf guide it won't boot up
<breedar1> does anyone know how to open a password protected pdf?
<pirate-king> yeah my drivers only gave me one resolution
<Jowi> breedar1, try with "acroread" (Adobes acrobat reader)
<breedar1> mmm let me try
<breedar1> oks ill try
<pirate-king> Im running the beta drivers
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone had experience with usb headsets in linux (or routing sound from one sound card to another?)
<pirate-king> but my screen is a wide screen'
<Thug-N-Me> where do i have to copy a script to be loaded at boot ? its a iptables script
<dreckslord> who is my hotplug agent looking for firmware?
<dreckslord> where?
<dreckslord> *
<alecjw> neo_, did it install the 386 kernel?
<Supre_Me> can gnomebaker burn .IMG files?
<Thug-N-Me> ?
<Kirk> When I install the kde and then uninstall it I found that the ie6 can start. anybody can tell my why?
<Kirk> When I install the kde and then uninstall it I found that the ie6 can't start. anybody can tell my why?
<alecjw> Kirk, do you still have the cabextract package?
<neo_> Yeah, that's what my guide told me to do.
<Kirk> ye
<alecjw> neo_, and are you using it?
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-bt
<felipe_eletro_bo> #ubuntu-br
* [-TuMBa-]  salutas
<Kirk> I use the firefox,ie6 only for some special webs? now it can't start it.
<dreckslord> I need help installing the ieee80211 subystem, the 2200bg firmware and driver
<Thug-N-Me> anyone sing iptablesl log web based ?
<neo_> When I isntall the binary drivers, it goes great
<neo_> I do the ctrl + alt + backspace
<neo_> And it still works
<neo_> I see the nvidia logo
<neo_> And all that
<neo_> But then when I do a full restart.....
<neo_> X Server doesn't start
<Mightily-Oats> has anyone had experience with usb headsets in linux (or routing sound from one sound card to another?)
<alecjw> neo_, using the same kernel?
<neo_> Says it "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<neo_> I think so....
<neo_> How can I check what kernel I'm using?
<neo_> I mean, I'm using the i386
<Thug-N-Me> no one ? dam cannot belive this ;)
<neo_> I downloaded that at least
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: no one what?
<alecjw> neo_, it means that the nvidia driver wasnt compiled for your kernel....
<jt_a7x_3> What's my hostname suppose to be?
<neo_> how do I check my kernel?
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: you asked something about singing?
<Jowi> neo_, which version of ubuntu are you using and what cpu do you have?
<neo_> As in, what it is?
<gma> neo_: uname -r
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure no .. about iptables log web based
<gma> neo_: (to check kernel)
<jt_a7x_3> Lynoure : I think he means Using them...
<neo_> Edge Eft, and I have the AMD 64 Athlon but I'm running the i386
<jt_a7x_3> not singing.
<neo_> 2.6.17-10-generic
<neo_> That's what I'm using.
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: You can use many things to make your iptables logs to be viewable throught http. What are your requirements for it?
<neo_> I tried reinstalling it all...I'll brb as I try to reboot.
<neo_> Don't go any where.
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure i installed iptables_logger_v0.4.tar.gz
<jt_a7x_3> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jowi> neo_, is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic (or 2.6.17-10-386 if that's what you use) installed?
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure works fine but when i browser to it doesnt shows me any logs ... but if i browser myself to /var/log/firewall are plenty of logs in :)
<Sindri> Cool.
<Sindri> Refresh rate is perfect, resolution is perfect.... awesome.
<dreckslord> Can Somebody explain me how to install those intel 2200bg wlan drivers?
<dreckslord> i only get errors
<chrisx86> dreckslord ipw2200?
<jt_a7x_3> Im using this Instlux, I ran the install, now I'm at the screens for install and asks for mirror site, how do I access the internet.. via ethernet cord?
<dreckslord> yes
<jt_a7x_3> Because right now my wireless card is in the slot.
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: Did you check with the people who made the software? as it not being .deb makes it sound it is not packaged for Ubuntu
<chrisx86> dreckslord apt-get install ipw2200-fw i guess
<dreckslord> he cant find the package
<dreckslord> i installed them on my own manual
<dreckslord> i copy the files in /lib/firmware
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure there are a lot of packages out there that are not .deb .. but there all are for linux .. isnt ubuntu linux ?
<dreckslord> if i type make the says smtn with ieee80211.h not found in /lib/modules/2.6-....
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure it should work ... as long as the depends are ok ... it says on the main page of that package
<whileiwasgone> where are the docs from synaptic saved to when downloaded
<RickSeymour> jowi: having issues... the terminal on the server iso cant load up an ncurses system, so having to get a gentoo iso instead :)
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: yes, but would you call Microsoft for Eudora support? :) That is, people here cannot know details on everything that runs on Linux. But if you point me to their website, I can take a look and see if I could see what is wrong. Permissions seem likely problem
<onats> question, is ubuntu a less powerful version than other distros?
<abhinay> how to install minimal kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu-desktop ?
<n2diy> onats: nope
<Jowi> RickSeymour, can't you just install ncurses?
<pk_butu> I have soundcard CMI8738 but not detected ... I am a newbie.
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure hmm shouldnt be
<guitaro> greetings all, has anyone been having any problems with their network not working at boot? I keep having to use the ifdown/up command
<Red-Sox> how do I make a drive that I've mounted not read only?
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: If it is http://www.gege.org/iptables, have you configured it following http://www.gege.org/iptables/doc/faq.html#id2716868 ?
<TMT[fi] > Hello
<digitom> Hello.
<Lattyware> Can anyone tell me how to change which monitor is my primary one (the one the login screen is on, windows open on first, etc...) while using TwinView?
<TMT[fi] > How can i set what sound device use in blender. It says no available sound devices. Sound works everywhere except in blender.
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure have a look here please  http://www.iptablesrocks.org/guide/analyze.php
<dreckslord> is there nobody who can really help me?!
<guitaro> whats wrong drecks?
<neo_> Sweet!! It worked!!!
<neo_> That was the problem, I was working with the i386 kernel instead of the generic one.
<Red-Sox[away] > how do I make a folder not read only on a mounted drive?
<digitom> I've installed now ubuntu 6.10 and most of my hardware works fins, expect the rt61 wlan card. the rt61pci module was loaded, and i can scan my ap, but theres no device-file under /dev/ ? what is wrong?
<Fenix-Dark> hey
<neo_> I'm planning on installing Beryl would you recommend me trying to set up my second monitor first? Or first should I install beryl?
<Fenix-Dark> how can i get my mouse wheel's side scrolling ability to work in ubuntu?
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure looks like it doesnt read the /var/log/firewall :(
<guitaro> ok for your wlan card type lspci and tell me what it says
<onats> do computer shops in the US give you the option not to purchase laptops with microsoft?
<Lattyware> neo_: Doesn't make must difference. I set up dual monitors first.
<Jowi> RickSeymour, or do you mean that the screen is too small for it?
<Fenix-Dark> onats, microsoft is a company, i havne't seen many laptops sold with companies
<Yancho> how do i know which tcl/tk version i have please?
<neo_> Okay....how do I do that?
<digitom> ok. one moment please. have to boot the workstation :)
<onats> fenix, sorry, i meant windows:P
<Fenix-Dark> onats, most have windows preinstalled, so i dont think you have that choice
<pirate-king> how do you edit font on login screen
<Lattyware> onats: Apparently Dell will refund you if you don't use it.
<Lattyware> There was a story on it
<Jowi> pirate-king, you need to edit the gdm theme
<onats> i just finished watching the code on youtube
<Fenix-Dark> Lattyware, but it took so much time and effort, you spent more time than the $60 refunded is worth
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: See the url I gave you. It might be your firewall rules are not logging
<Lattyware> Fenix-Dark: I'm not saying it was a great idea :P
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure to me looks pretty same
<pirate-king> jowi in themes then?
<onats> i guess laptop manufacturers dont have much of a choice
<Jowi> pirate-king, should be located in /usr/share/gdm/themes/yourtheme/yourtheme.xml
<neo_> Anyone know how to help me out with dual monitors?
<Lattyware> neo_: Doesn't make must difference. I set up dual monitors first.
<Lattyware> damn
<Lattyware> wrong one :?
<Lattyware> */
<neo_> lol yep! :)
<Lattyware> Can anyone tell me how to change which monitor is my primary one (the one the login screen is on, windows open on first, etc...) while using TwinView?
<Lattyware> There
<neo_> lol I just need to figure out how to get twinview to work!
<Lattyware> neo_: How do you want to set them up?
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: Are you on dapper or edgy?
<onats> how do i use the icon that's on a binary for my shortcut?
<Lattyware> OK, it's not hard.
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure edy
<Lattyware> first, have you got the official nVidia drivers installed?
<digitom> Network controller: Ralink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<neo_> Yes, jsut did that
<neo_> Binary
<digitom> says lspci ...
<Lattyware> good
<neo_> And I have the GeForce 6800
<neo_> DVI and VGA
<neo_> Teh VGA is working now
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: And you did do sudo /etc/init.d/iptablelog start ?
<Sindri> ...
<Lattyware> OK, then you need to do a 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<dreckslord> i cant install my ipw2200 drivers cuz my ieee80211 subystem wont install
<Sindri> Pray god that 'teh' was intentional.
<HymnToLife> !gksudo | Lattyware
<ubotu> Lattyware: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<Thug-N-Me> Lynoure sure
<Lattyware> HymnToLife: What?
<Lattyware> oh
<Lattyware> fair enough
<neo_> Talking to me, latty?
<Lattyware> yeah
<Lattyware> I would have sworn I'd written nano over gedit.
<Lattyware> but meh
<Lattyware> neo_: Yeah
<Lynoure> Thug-N-Me: I think my pro-bono support ends here. Good luck.
<Lattyware> Just do a 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Sindri> Hey, stupid question.
<neo_> Okay.... can I back it up first?
<neo_> And yeah, I have it open now.
<HymnToLife> dreckslord, you don't needs to instal the ieee80211 subsystem, it's already there
<Sindri> How can I change the size of the icons on my desktop background in gnome / ubuntu?
<Lattyware> heh, I was just about to say that
<neo_> lol okay, how do I do that then?
<Lattyware> yeah just to file->saveas->xorg.conf_back or something
<dreckslord> then tell me how to install those drivers if the dont find this system?
<Lattyware> just give it a name you can remember which won't interfere with anything.
<Lattyware> then open the origonal version again
<Sindri> samename.backup is good ;)
<Sindri> Changing the desktop background icon size in gnome/ubuntu, anyone?
<neo_> Okay.
<alecjw> digitom, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822&highlight=rt61
<neo_> Done, latty.
<digitom> thanks
<Lattyware> OK, so you are editing the origonal config file?
<Sindri> Hah!
<Sindri> That link?
<neo_> Yep.
<neo_> xorg.conf
<Sindri> the ubuntuforums.org link?
<dreckslord> HymnToLife if i type make he says ERROR: ieee80211.h not found in '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/include'.
<Sindri> that guy's avatar is from an old DOS game called ONE MUST FALL: 2097
<Sindri> :p
<Lattyware> and then you'll need to find 'driver "nv"' and replace it with 'driver "nvidia"'
<neo_> I did that already to make the nvidia driver work
<Sindri> Can anyone at all here help me change the icon size for my desktop background icons in ubuntu/gnome?
<Lattyware> ah, fair enough
<HymnToLife> dreckslord, do you have your kernel headers installed ?
<digitom> ok. that or other drivers right ? ubuntu has default loaded rt61pci, and that one are the rt61?
<Lattyware> ok, then you need to add in the twinveiw lines
<neo_> I see the nvidia logo when i boot up, so I'm pretty sure nvidia driver is installed.
<neo_> Okay, what are those?
<neo_> Ah, I foudn them...
<neo_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<neo_> Step three?
<Lattyware> OK, yours will look different, but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4112/ is my xorg.conf
<Lattyware> ah
<neo_> Just hte problem with that is I don't know what to replace "string' with
<dreckslord> hymtolife i dont know, i dont think so i only installed the standard ubuntu system
<Lattyware> yeah, I found that that doesn't work with the current driver, I have to give specific metamodes.
<neo_> The monitor I'm using now is an LCD connected by VGA....but I'm trying to make the other LCD that is on the DVI work
<neo_> What congi do I use?
<neo_> Okay, please help me with that
<neo_> Because that's how I got caught last time.
<Lattyware> ok, the VGA one will be CRT, the DVI one will be DFP
<dreckslord> hymtolife Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64 these one are installed
<dreckslord> Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.17 and these one
<neo_> So, what exactly do I replace "String" with?
<digitom> is there are a problem ith the default rt61pci driver?
<Lattyware> Option 		"MetaModes" 		"CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +1280+0"
<Lattyware> Something like that, depending on resolution, obviously.
<Lattyware> Oh, any you will need Option 		"TwinView" 		"1" aswell
<Lattyware> *and
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why every time I reboot my machine I have to re-share all of my shared folders?
<wadehel> how to use akregator as default feedreader in firefox2?
<neo_> So, I replace the option line that it has here with the one you gave me?
<Lattyware> then once you are done, close any apps that will mind crashing, and then hit ctrl+alt+backspace (restart X)
<neo_> So, replace this: Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768"
<Lattyware> after saving etc... obviously.
<HymnToLife> dreckslord, this should put you on the right track : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/ieee80211-source
<Lattyware> Well, what Res do you run your monitors at?
<Sindri> test
<neo_> Yeah, I can screw around with that later on....
<neo_> But what do I replace "String" with?
<neo_> DFP?
<Sindri> test
<Sindri> test
<Lynoure> Sindri: There seemed to be a lot of answers to that on the web, tried any of them yet? e.g. http://blog.shabdar.ws/2006/11/27/change-desktop-icon-size-in-gnome/
<Sindri> Thanks, Lynoure. I'll give it a shot.
<Lattyware> No, just add this line
<Lattyware> Option   "MetaModes"   "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +1280+0"
<pirate-king> how do you get firestarter to start on login when you need SU privleges
<neo_> Okay....and I"m leaving the other option line the way it is, right?
<Lattyware> Wait, pastebin your xorg.conf
<Lattyware> easiest way
<neo_> Okay, I'll pastebin what I've done so far.
<Lattyware> ok
<pirate-king> thanks Jowi I changed my font
<neo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4113/
<neo_> (Good idea about the pastebin, btw)
<ReTyPe> i had nvidia drivers installed for my nvidia card, but with updated kernel (.50) it didn't work anymore, i changed nvidia to nv in xorg.conf, how do i reinstall my nvidia drivers ?
<Lattyware> Replace String with DFP if you want your DVI monitor to be the primary one, or CRT for the VGA one.
<dreckslord> hymntolife same as before the dont find those ieee80211.h file
<Lattyware> then try restarting X
<neo_> Okay, how do I restart X?
<csilva> tengo problemas al correr nubuntu
<neo_> ctrl + alt + backspace?
<Lattyware> Which actually sorts my problem.
<Lattyware> Yeah
<csilva> kien me puede ajudat
<Lattyware> It'll close apps
<HymnToLife> dreckslord, can't help you further, sorry, I never compiled my ipw driver in UBuntu
<neo_> Okay, brb
<Jowi> np pirate-king
<dreckslord> np, but thx for trying
<dreckslord> can somebody help me to compile my ipw2200 driver?
<neo_> No luck, latty.
<julgas> Scuse me, someone can help me ? I want to limit a process to a single cpu (I have a dual core), is there a way to do it ?
<neo_> Exactly the same thing.
<neo_> No change.
<seravitae> is there anything cooler than gnome-panel?
<neo_> Are you sure I don't have to install some program called twinview?
<seravitae> julgas: it will already be limited to a single cpu as long as the program only uses one thread
<Thug-N-Me> whats the port i need to open to be able to receive files via dcc on irc ?
<Sindri> I've just spent 5 minutes trying to open nautilus.
<Sindri> I have failed miserably.
<Sindri> Perhaps if I knew what it was, my progress would be better..
<Sindri> There's no wikipedia article on it. :/
<neo_> lol in case you didn't get my message Latty, it didn't work :(
<neo_> Exactly the same as before
<Lattyware> How so?
<Lattyware> Hmmm
<julgas> <seravitae> : I use vmware player and it run too fast, i remember than under windows, we can fix it by limiting the process to only one core.
<Lattyware> weird
<neo_> Yeah, one interesting thing is that in the Nvidia X server Settings...it doesn't detect my second monitor
<neo_> Even when it's plugged in.
<Lattyware> that's weird
<neo_> Yeah, monitor displays "No signale"
<Lattyware> I actually tried to set my primary monitor
<Lattyware> wait
<julgas> <seravitae> : There is no way to limit to one core, or for test purpose, to desactivate one core ?
<ompaul> sincero, click on places and home - you will have started nautilus
<Lattyware> I think I may have it
<neo_> What?
<zzz_> dreckslord: I might be able to help you!
<Lattyware> Try removing the line with string in it
<Sindri> Thanks! :p
<Sindri> File browser. I see.
<neo_> The whole option, you mean.
<Lattyware> yeah
<dreckslord> zzz_ ok then lets try
<neo_> Okay, I did that.
<Lattyware> Because I tried to set my primary monitor with that, and it made my VGA monitor stop working] 
<Lattyware> so try restarting x
<neo_> Oh really?
<neo_> Okay.
<neo_> brb
<rly> System->Administration->Software Properties  I don't have that folder
<rly> anyone can help?
<zzz_> dreckslord: what have you done? Can you let me know the steps you took?
<dreckslord> can i qry you?
<seravitae> julgas: you're not listening
<seravitae> single threads can only occupy one core
<zzz_> dreckslord: I am not registered so I cannot reply your query. Sorry.
<seravitae> i am running vmware workstation with windows xp
<dreckslord> ok
<seravitae> and it will *never* consume more than 50%, because it is single threaded and i have a dual core cpu.
<michuk> dizzy1: if you are looking for information about One Laptop per child project in a nutshell, this article might be helpful: http://digg.com/hardware/One_Laptop_Per_Child_Between_B1_and_B2_Progress_Report
<tsmithe`> tsmithe, come out with your hands up
<dreckslord> i downloaded the ipw2200-fw -  drivers and the ieee80211 subsystem
<dreckslord> first i copied the files from ipw2200-fw in /lib/modules/firmware
<zzz_> dreckslord: did you download and extract the source distribution?
<dreckslord> source distrubtion of ieee80211?
<zzz_> No, ipw2200.
<dreckslord> im not sure i downloaded a package from ipw2200.sf
<zzz_> Did you download the following? http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipw2200/ipw2200-1.2.1.tgz?download
<dreckslord> yes this one
<zzz_> Okay. One sec.
<CyberCod> ugh
<CyberCod> morning
<Fonzy> can somebody help me with Wireless networking? I have ndiswrapper installed and it says the Driver & Hardware are present, but it won't recognize the Access Point
<Fonzy> Card: Linksys WMP54G
<neo_> Dang, no luck Latty.
<Lattyware> Sorry
<silvertip257> I'm trying to boot off of a LiveCD and I get the message about needing a system disk - I know it's b/c of my DVD/CD drive being on the same PATA cable as my primary hd, but idk why it errors like that - help please? and thanks
<CyberCod> Fonzy, you sure thats not the router name?
<Lattyware> Urm, I don't know what else to suggest
<neo_> Any other ideas?
<Fonzy> yes CyberCod
<neo_> Well, thank you very much for helping me out with this.
<Fonzy> It just seems it knows I have the card, but isn't working oO
<neo_> I appreciate your effort.
<onats> my laptop seems to be running full power all the time..
<fd> hello
<fd> [;
<onats> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzz_> dreckslord: Have you downloaded, compiled and installed ieee80211
<zzz_> ?
<onats> does anything know about power management?
<CyberCod> Fonzy:  ok, i just have a linksys router with a very similar name... have you tried using iwconfig?
<neo_> I'm going to try xinerama
<dreckslord> zzz_ mom
<AMAG> man, what sick, twisted individual wrote this ubuntu installer?
<Fonzy> yea
<AMAG> i can't BELIEVE this ever works
<Fonzy> it says it's installed
<Fonzy> but doesn't have an Acces point
<Fonzy> I tried changing it
<Lattyware> neo_: Proably something stupid I'm overlooking, someone else may spot it straight away.
<fd> who speak polisk lang ?
<Fonzy> using iwconfig AP & ESSID & key
<fd> polish*
<Fonzy> but it won't connect
<silvertip257> ineo_ cool:  keep us updated, I've failed at getting xinerama to work, but dont have much time now
<zzz_> dreckslord: I could not understand what you tried to say.
<Lattyware> AMAG: Is that the windows one?
<Fonzy> iwconfig eth2 scanning -> nothing
<ReK_> anyone here have an atheros wireless card? madwifi is supposed to be packaged in ubuntu, but it doesn 'Just Work'
<CyberCod> ok, try  sudo iwconfig essid any
<AMAG> No, I'm using the text installer on the 6.10 alt CD
<dreckslord> so i compiled it again
<neo_> lol okay, silver.....but does anyone else have any ideas about how to get twinview to work?
<dreckslord> zzz_ i downloaded it, unpacked it and typed make
<Fonzy> it has a key though, will that matter?
<dreckslord> there was no error... what is the next step?
<LordUltimaDavid> does anyone know if the nvidia beta drivers work with "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] "
<AMAG> Apparently the fdisk on it doesn't work with large disks, nor does the partitioning component of the text menu system
<Fonzy> comes up with Access Point: Invalid still
<CyberCod> can you take key off temporarily?
<onats> fonzy, what seems to be the problem?
<Fonzy> I'll be disconnected from this internet for a second then :p
<pirate-king> neo you get your drivers to work?
<CyberCod> we'll still be here
<neo_> Yep.
<Fonzy> alright, back in a second
<pirate-king> cool
<neo_> I get the nvidia logo, so that supposedly means they are working.
<AMAG> So I finally partitioned kinda ghetto, created filesystems, mounted them; and after EVERY SINGLE STEP in the menu system it unmounts all my filesystems and tries to force me into the partitioning tool again
<pirate-king> yeah you can disable that logo
<Fonzy> ok
<dreckslord> zzz_ i compiled it (sudo ./make)
<Fonzy> should work now?
<neo_> It jsut doesn't detect my other monitor.
<Fonzy> ok
<CyberCod> Fonzy:  you back?
<dreckslord> what is my next step?
<Fonzy> yep
<CyberCod> try to connect to it
<Fonzy> still nothin
<neo_> Oh well, thanks for the help guys...I'm sure I'll be back soon with some other problem after I solve this one :)
<CyberCod> ok, you try   sudo iwconfig essid any?
<zzz_> dreckslord: Do the following under ipw2200's extracted directory. (ipw2200-1.2.1) make IEEE80211_INC="directory of ieee80211"
<Fonzy> yes
<Fonzy> it now says
<Fonzy> ESSID: off/any
<Fonzy> Acces Point: Invalid
<bonez> Anyone willing to answer a noobie question
<CyberCod> Fonzy, is that card pci or usb?
<Fonzy> PCI
<CyberCod> Fonzy, brb, gotta look up what I was usin the other day that may help
<Fonzy> oki
<Fonzy> thanks
<dreckslord> zzz_ done, no errors
<ompaul> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ompaul> ahh he gone
<zzz_> dreckslord: try sudo make install
<CyberCod> oh yeah,     that should have been  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any     by the way
<Fonzy> yea, mine is eth2 (?) but I did that idd :0
<Fonzy> :)
<dreckslord> zzz_ much errors :)
<silvertip257> I'm trying to boot off of a LiveCD and I get the message about needing a system disk - I know it's b/c of my DVD/CD drive being on the same PATA cable as my primary hd, but idk why it errors like that - help please? and thanks
<zzz_> dreckslord: can you paste the errors into a pastebin service?
<ReK_> is there any way to disable the fsck on boot?
<variant> silvertip257: the POST routine gives you the error?
<TekNoLyZe> hi everyone
<variant> ReK_: yes, open /etc/fstab and make two 0 0 at the end of the line you want to disable disk checking on
<dreckslord> i think so but i dont know whats a pastebin service?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dreckslord about pastebin | dreckslord, see the private message from Ubotu
<bonez> Anyone willing to answer a noobie question?
<LjL> !ask
<ReK_> thanks
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TekNoLyZe> I'm having problems with grub and HDD connected to a ITE m/b controller; it won't boot - error 21; installed /dev/hdh (WD 40 GB HDD) and grub on /dev/hda (Maxtor 160 GB)
<variant> bonez: just ask argh
<bonez> I just installed ubuntu and have never messed with linux.......do I need a virus scanner?
<zzz_> dreckslord: paste the errors into the form in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and let me know the url.
<bonez> sorry
<CyberCod> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rts 1000 frag 1200
<LjL> bonez: i'd say no, but opinions will vary...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bonez about virus | bonez, see the private message from Ubotu
<variant> bonez: only if you want to be paranoid or if you want to use it to scan your windows partition
<Fonzy> oki 1 mom
<Cyan> hi guys
<bonez> thanks
<variant> bonez: clamav is an excellent scanner..
<variant> bonez: the windows clamwin is based on i
<variant> t
<dreckslord> zzz_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4116/
<LjL> variant: excellent? what about that guy who couldn't boot anymore because his kernel (or initrd, or something) had been quarantined? :P
<Fonzy> hm
<variant> LjL: lol! really?
<Fonzy> the essid is no longer off/any
<silvertip257> yes variant:  it wont boot to anything
<Fonzy> but the RTS & fragment have changed
<dreckslord> some parts are german zzz_ if you need them to understand i will translate it
<CyberCod> and access point?
<LjL> variant: well, he was here few days ago, he was talking about klamav but i suppose that's a frontend
<Fonzy> just "
<Fonzy> ""
<Fonzy> *""
<variant> silvertip257: take a look in your bios and see if you can change the boot priority, disable the hard disk entirely (ubuntu should still be able to see it)
<Fonzy> oh, AP
<Fonzy> AP: Invalid
<Fonzy> ESSID: ""
<variant> LjL: ah..
<LjL> Fonzy...?
<zzz_> dreckslord: Are you sure that the 'make IEEE80211_INC="directory of ieee80211"' command completed successfully?
<Fonzy> yes?
<sirius> 
<CyberCod> now try     sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <your essid>    again
<Fonzy> ok
<sirius> o
<silvertip257> but variant:  this hdd has winblows on it b/c of my parents and it wont boot up when both are on the same cable too
<sirius> r u setting up w/ wifi??
<LjL> Fonzy: try to keep stuff in one line if you can =) you looked like line noise :P
<variant> silvertip257: once you have installed ubuntu along side windows you can set the hard disk back to being hte boot device
<dreckslord> zzz_ if the meaning of "directory of ieee80211" the directory of the extracted parts means, yes
<variant> the*
<Fonzy> :( still nothing
<zzz_> dreckslord: Is there a file named ipw2200.ko in ipw2200-1.2.1 directory?
<CyberCod> ok, sorry I couldn't help, perhaps someone else here can, those commands worked for me the other day
<silvertip257> umm variant ok ... i'm not sure what to do - only b/c if winblows cant boot now w/ both on the same EIDE PATA cable, then wtf do i do later?
<Fonzy> alright thanks anyways
<dreckslord> yes
<variant> silvertip257: you mean the cdrom and hd on the same cable?
<silvertip257> yes variant
<silvertip257> they have to be so i can fit my drives
<zzz_> Okay, then try the following: copy that file to /lib/modules/"kernel version"/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<CyberCod> Fonzy, i take it the card was not installed naturally?  I've see a couple linksys cards supported automatically
<silvertip257> and the cheap ass who built it only gave us one EIDE PATA cable to begin w/
<variant> silvertip257: do what i said.. disable the hd in the bios, install ubuntu, undisable the hd and you can boot to windows and ubuntu
<silvertip257> variant:  are puttin money on the line! =O
<bonez> variant even if i got a scanner i wouldn't know how to install it ...but thanks for the info'
<variant> silvertip257: lol, it's nothing serious
<variant> bonez: apt-get install clamav
<silvertip257> i'm playin variant
<variant> bonez: you should have a firewall though. i reccomend firestarter
<dreckslord> zzz_ done
<bonez> variant thank you
<zzz_> Okay. Have typed sudo make install under ieee80211 directory?
<dreckslord> zzz_ no
<dreckslord> ony make
<dreckslord> only*
<zzz_> dreckslord: okay, then type "sudo make install" under the ieee80211 directory
<dreckslord> done
<variant> dreckslord: make on it's own builds it, you could load the module from there but make install will copy it to the correct location
<dreckslord> no errors
<onats> how do i know my kernel version?
<zzz_> Okay. Now try the following: "rmmod ipw2200; depmod; modprobe ipw2200"
<sirius> uname -a
<variant> onats: uname
<knovak> My ubuntu (6.10) keeps freezing on boot now. Even in recovery mode.
<variant> knovak: what does it say?
<DavidHKMrPowers> actually, for a web site like sourceforge, how many servers are needed to host it?
<silvertip257> variant:  HDD is set to MA w/ SL present & DVD/CD is set to SL, but HDD is on the <GRAY> EIDE connector & DVD/CD is on the <BLACK> EIDE connector - as far as I know gray=slave & black=primary, but how to override the EIDE crap???
<knovak> stops after it detects my DVD drive
<CyberCod> knovak  power failure?
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: that depends if you include the mirrors or not
<knovak> don't think so
<knovak> umm.. not sure what it says
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: probably not so many but with a lot of bandwidth and a large SAN
<knovak> in recovery mode it says something about scsi and my DVD drive (toshiba odd-dvd)
<DavidHKMrPowers> only the sourceforge, not including the mirrors
<knovak> I mean, it loaded fine last night
<CyberCod> knovak:  i meant did you have a power failure recently?
<DavidHKMrPowers> SAN?
<knovak> oh
<knovak> no
<dreckslord> zzz_ ERROR: Module ipw2200 does not exist in /proc/modules
<dreckslord>  if i type mmod ipw2200
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: storage area network
<dreckslord> rmmod*
<knovak> All I did between last night and today was: change ALSA drivers (reinstalled that is), took out some old games and added new ones
<newubuntu> hi all
<newubuntu> who can help me to install ati drivers?
<zzz_> dreckslord: Okay. Try "depmod; modprobe ipw2200"
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : in what situation is a web site need to have more than one server?
<knovak> right now im getting Ubuntu 6.06 ISO and I plan to reinstall becuase I'm just pissed off
<DavidHKMrPowers> is/does
<newubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<knovak> I've spent my entire weekend working on my computer and now its just freezing
<dreckslord> sudo modprobe ipw2200
<dreckslord> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<CyberCod> knovak... i know the feeling,
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: well, if you want to have it load balanced is one situation.. when the maximum number of sessions you server can handle reasonably i sless than the total number expected
<knovak> I know im probably being stupid by doing this, but meh
<zzz_> dreckslord: what does the end of "dmesg" show? Any errors?
<knovak> I read somewhere that 6.10 has more bugs than 6.06
<CyberCod> knovak:  much as I hate to say it, re-installing would probably be faster than troubleshooting
<CyberCod> though you might try fsck from the live disk
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: a well optimised server with gnu/linux you could expect to handle 1000's of sessoins.. depends on hardware and network of course
<knovak> I mean, luckily I didnt have that much on my system since i just redid it yesterday
<Jakeyfu_> dapper runs better than eft
<knovak> just need to reconfigure my video drivers
<dreckslord> zzz_ i paste it in pastebin ok?
<zzz_> dreckslord: okay.
<CyberCod> knovak, what vid card you got?
<Deep7> has anyone gotten 5.1 surround to work in Edgy using a CK804?
<knovak> NVidia Geforce MX 4000
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : no. of sessions depends on RAM?
<knovak> I've set it up so many times now in Ubuntu I can do it while sleeping
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: in a big way yes.. cpu also
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: depends what kind of stuff the serv3er is doing also..
<dreckslord> zzz_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4118/
<Dregin> is it possible to use my lifecam VX-6000 with ubuntu yet, does anyone know?
<CyberCod> knovak:  check pm
<knovak> yup
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : sometimes a web site is slow or does not response, is it mainly related to bandwidth ?
<DavidHKMrPowers> do you concern some other problems such as the linux may hang?
<zzz_> dreckslord: are you sure that "make install" under ieee80211 directory worked flawlessly? There is something wrong.
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: it can be any number of reasons.. if it's a popular server it could be struggleing to cope with the load.. they might have plenty of bandwidth to spare though.. or theother way round
<dreckslord> zzz_ i didnt saw any errors i can do it again if you want
<whoppix> hey all:) im just wondering if there is a special reason, why "libpoe-perl" is in version 0.3203 in edgy, while the official stable version is 0.9917? (CPAN) the old version in the repositorys is kinda outdated, the api has changed, and its not really compatible to the new POE modules.
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : if bandwidth is not a problem, would a web site does not response?
<DavidHKMrPowers> sorry wrong grammar
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: what do you mean? I'm not an expert anyway..
<imc_> Squid problem: I have squid running and the tunnel I create to the server is sudo ssh -C -c blowfish -L 8080:127.0.0.1:8080 user@host.com - but when I surf to a page I'm getting: "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_3.9p1 Protocol mismatch."
<DavidHKMrPowers> I want to set up an email server for a college but this server cannot be down anyway
<zzz_> dreckslord: What does "make check_old" under ieee80211-1.2.16 show?
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: ah..
<DavidHKMrPowers> what do I need to do to ensure this? variant
<ciro> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dreckslord> zzz_ the want to delete some old files
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: you can't ensure 100% uptime.. you can do your best but something always happens.. my advice is to pay someone else to do it (oneandone.co.uk for example)
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: then blame them when it goes wrong
<alecjw> hi. is there any way of gettign winblows' original bootloader back after it's been overwritten in grub?
<onats> how long would it take to patch/compile a later kernel?
<zzz_> dreckslord: okay, let it delete them. and type "make ; make install"
<dreckslord> zzz_ rm -rf ieee802 ; tar -xzf ieee802.tar.gz make; make install no errors
<whoppix> alecjw, insert a win 98 bootdisk, enter the command prompt, type FDISK /MBR
<dreckslord> i did the same with ipw 2200
<dreckslord> no errors
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : okok :D
<alecjw> whoppix, thanks. btw, i'm not doing this myself, it's for a friend
<alecjw> in case hed does wnat ot remove ubuntu
<zzz_> dreckslord: did you "make install" under ipw2200-1.2.1 ?
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: seriously.. an email server is a lot of work to set up and manage.. pay someone else to do it
<jrib> alecjw: you can use an xp disk too, then it's "fixmbr" in the recovery console of the install disk
<whoppix> alecjw, why would he want to remove grub anyway? its way better than the win bootloader
<dreckslord> yes no errors
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: it's not that expensive (it is expensive to set up and host your self though)
<mindstate> im trying to play this .avi file says i need a vp7 codec to play it, anyone have any info on this ?
<whoppix> alecjw, and if he dont want linux/whatever anymore he can just kick it out
<zzz_> dreckslord: Okay, then "depmod; modprobe ipw2200" should work.
<alecjw> whoppix, in case he wants to get rid of ubuntu (which he won't)
<variant> im off
<jrib> mindstate: no but I can tell you what mplayer does with it if the file is online somewhere
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : thx :D
<andy> anyone knows a good php editor?
<dreckslord> dreckslord@drexbook:~/Desktop/ipw2200-1.2.1$ sudo depmod; modprobe ipw2200
<dreckslord> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Operation not permitted
<dreckslord> dreckslord@drexbook:~/Desktop/ipw2200-1.2.1$
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: what country you from/?
<whoppix> alecjw, well, if he puts the grub config on some seperate partition he can keep using grub,
<zzz_> dreckslord: try the following: "sudo depmod; sudo modprobe ip2200"
<mindstate> jrib, i got the file via bittorrent
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : HK, = Hong Kong
<DavidHKMrPowers> you?
<dreckslord> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: cool, you will be better to find a local hosting provider instead of oneandone.co.uk then :)
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: ireland (im scottish though)
<dreckslord> sudo rmmod ipw2200
<dreckslord> ERROR: Module ipw2200 does not exist in /proc/modules
<zzz_> dreckslord: if everything went fine with the "make install"s then it should work... If I had ssh access I could help you better.
<ubuntu> hay all how does one mount a linux parititon rw in a live cd?
<dreckslord> there is no problem with giving you the sshd rights
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : yes.. but it's actually quite expensive to pay someone to do this....
<whoppix> ubuntu, you could pass "mount" the options "-o RW"
<rafa> hello
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: not in this country..
<dwhsix> this should be easy: how do I flush the dns cache?
<zzz_> dreckslord: what is your IP address, can you query me and give me the login details?
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : much expensive than hosting a site, as what I know...
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: like 15 - 20 euro a month
<ubuntu> whoppix so would it be mount -o RW /dev/sda6 /media/locatioon ?
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: seriously, take a look at the services offered by oneandone.co.uk
<dreckslord> yes wait a moment im not sure if ssh is installed
<whoppix> ubuntu, mh, put the -o at the end
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : yes I've read it :D
<DavidHKMrPowers> 1and1
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: it's a lot cheaper than buying your own server, buying bandwidth and fixing hardware when it fails.. not to mention keeping backups etc
<ubuntu> so  mount -o /dev/sda6 /media/location RW
<ubuntu> oh doh!
<ctothej> The installation of Blackdown java overwrote my default java to 1.4, how can i change this back? do i have to recreate sym links?
<ubuntu> mount RW /dev/sda6 /media/location -o
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : i would rent a dedicated server instead of buying one
<whoppix> ubuntu, put the RW at the end too and i think it should work.
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: if you want, i think you shoudl go for a managed server though seeing as your not that experienced
<variant> DavidHKMrPowers: im off, later
<paco_> hello
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : but I am not sure how many servers are needed in real situation..
<DavidHKMrPowers> variant : okok, thx , see you :D
<jrib> zyth: but /how/ can you see if your hardware works with linux?
<_3lj> hi all, quick question, i currently have windows xp & ubuntu dual booting together, but i want to reformat the windows partition and re-install windows vista, if i do this will it break the grub boot loader and mean i wont be able to get into linux?
<ubuntu> it came up with wrong fs type, bad option
<HymnToLife> !grub \ _3lj
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<HymnToLife> !grub | _3lj
<ubotu> _3lj: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_3lj> thankies :-D
<onats> is it advisable to patch the kernel? i want to use suspend2 but its not supported in the current kernel version
<ctothej> how do i check my environment variables?
<variant> _3lj: yes, but you can reinstall grub from the live cd. don't do any of that full disk encryption that visat offers.. it will hose ubuntu
<dreckslord> zzz_ what is the port for ssh?
<zzz_> dreckslord: ssh port is 22
<jrib> ctothej: printenv
<csilva> ayuda con netcat
<variant> !suspend | onats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_3lj> variant: thanks for the advice, wont do that then
<dreckslord> look @ qry
<onats> !kernel
<ctothej> jrib: thanks.
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mindstate> !vp7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vp7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzz_> dreckslord: I did not recieve any query messages.
<srikanthssn> anyone using SmartAX Huawei ADSL modem.. im trying to ssh to my system from remote.. i guess modem's firewall causing some problem.. any help..
<dreckslord> u got icq/msn?
<ciro> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zzz_> dreckslord: no
<ctothej> where can I change the default location for looking for java? i have 1.5 installed, but ubuntu is still using 1.4 as default (which is needed for firefox).
<alecjw> hi. when my friend boots up an ubuntu cd, it says: "I/o error on device hdb , logical block 48752". what can i do about this? i think /dev/hdb is the cd drive
<jrib> !multijava | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<dreckslord> how to qry in xchat?
<zzz_> dreckslord: I am using Konversation. Sorry.
<ciro> who can give me repos to install beryl?
<tom47> alecjw the first thing to do is to check that the cd is burned correctly either through the menu entry when you boot the cd or if it does not get that far then using md5sum
<dreckslord> can you try to qry me?
<dreckslord> join my channel drx
<alecjw> tom47, it downlaoded ok, but he gets that error when he checks the disc for errors. he's re-burnt it 3 times to no avail
<zzz_> dreckslord: I am in #drx right now
<tom47> has he checked the downloaded iso before burning?
<biberao> hello
<tim3> My friends windows crashed and the partitons show as unknown partition... can I recover the data
<tim3> I use Hoary
<alecjw> tom47, he downloaded it over bittorrent, twice
<mindstate> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom47> alecjw ah ok
<Buffalo> hi somebody could help me to install cstrike server?
<biberao> any of you could help me with my nic card? honeywell iac unknown device 8139 (rev 10)
<biberao> pls
<ctothej> jrib:thank you again. here is the result of listing "java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun" . What is the 53? and i am not sure how to set it as default.
<jt_a7x_3> How can I install ubuntu on a computer that has CD troubles. I tried doing instlinux or whatever, but that failed setup.
<tom47> alecjw: you can of course check the cd for md5sum errors without booting it
<OneOfTheMany> is there a raid-gui for gnome to help me setup my raid disks easily?
<tom47> just seens weird
<tim3> anyone?
<Buffalo> hi somebody could help me to install cstrike server?
<alecjw> tom47, could it be the cd drive that's broken?
<variant> OneOfTheMany: don't think so
<tom47> alecjw very easily
<jt_a7x_3> Buffalo: If I recall, if you go to steampowered.com and go to their forums, search through the forums and you'll find a thread that will help you.
<jrib> ctothej: 53 is the priority I think
<OneOfTheMany> variant: thanks - any pointers to get me started?
<Buffalo> thx
<Randomtime> My USB connection isn't working, does anyone  know how to fix it
<alecjw> tom47, and in what way? dirty lens, or actually properly knackered?
<tom47> thats why its worth seeing if the cd can be verufued maybe on another pc without booting it  .... there is an md5sum.txt file on the cd which you can use
<mindstate> !toast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ctothej: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun      to set the default
<JerryWalgreens> n-e-1 aware of linksys (non)firmware hacks thru which one might mod the external mac address?
<biberao> help pls
<jt_a7x_3> How can I go about doing a Network install of ubuntu.
<JerryWalgreens> wrong window
<biberao> any of you could help me with my nic card? honeywell iac unknown device 8139 (rev 10)
<soundray> JerryWalgreens: it's set in NVRAM afaik
<mindstate> whats the best tool to burn avi's as vcd ?
<ctothej> jrib: you are the man. thank you.
<tom47> tim3 why is this an ubuntu support problem?
<Randomtime> does anyone know hot to fix usb on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> biberao: if it's a rt8139 it is supported by default just go to System>Admin>Net
<JerryWalgreens> soundray cld u expound or shld i google
<tim3> I am using ubuntu on my system..that`s my friend`s hdd
<tim3> I thought I could use ubuntu and mount the corrupt partition
<soundray> JerryWalgreens: please pm me, since we're offtopic
<jrib> tim3: what happens when you try to mount them?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: state your exact problem "fix usb" is too vague
<JerryWalgreens> will 1c i reg
<tim3> it says wrong fstype or bad block
<jt_a7x_3> I need some help with booting from LAN.
<Randomtime> !dmesg
<jrib> tim3: how are you trying to mount them?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jt_a7x_3> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tim3> /dev/hdc2           21326       38776     8795304    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<tim3> /dev/hdc5   ?      811168     2648612   9
<tim3> I want to retrive the data on hdc5
<erUSUL> !paste | tim3
<ubotu> tim3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Randomtime> erUSUL: My usb ports won't connect to anything: drives, mice, etc.
<tim3> sorry.. I would have used the paste bin is it was more than 4 lines
<alecjw> tim3, try dosfsck'ing it
<tim3> jrib, any idea what I can do ?
<soundray> JerryWalgreens: I'll join #ubuntu-offtopic -- try me there if you prefer
<Anarky> hi there
<tim3> alecjw, how do i do that ?
<erUSUL> tim3: in a ~1000 people channel even two lines are too much ;)
<tim3> sorry :)
<Anarky> I've got a computer unable to boot from USB (bad bios) and a system installed on an USB drive
<jt_a7x_3> So what's so good about Feisty Fawn?
<alecjw> tim3, if it's fat32 or fat16, sudo dosfsck /dev/hdxx, if it's ntfs, cry
<tim3> alecjw, dosfcsk does not support
<jt_a7x_3> What's all different from 6.10 and Fawn?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: can you post your dmesg and lsusb output in a pastebin?
<Anarky> is there a way to make a CD that chain boot to the USB drive ?
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why every time I reboot my machine I have to re-share all of my shared folders?
<erUSUL> !pastebin | Randomtime
<ubotu> Randomtime: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tim3> alecjw, its fat32
<Randomtime> erUSUL: I know about pastbin
<alecjw> tim3, so what'as wrong iwth dosfsck then?
<mikerobi> is there a dedicated Feisty channel?
<tim3> alecjw, Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 157.
<jrib> mikerobi: #ubuntu+1
<tim3> what does that mean ?
<soundray> !feisty | mikerobi
<ubotu> mikerobi: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<alecjw> tim3, i dont know sorry.
<tim3> ty anyway
<cypher1> !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> does anyone have any experience with crossover linux?
<Randomtime> erUSUL: I've got my dmesg but don't know what a lsusb is, i've put it into termanal but got no output.
<thug> shouldnt sudo mount smbfs //test/d /media/path mount the shared folder ?
<thug> what the correct command for that ?
<tim3> anyone else has any ideas ?
<delta-storm> Can someone reccomend Nero like burning software for Ubuntu (high quality, with many features)? thx :)?
<soundray> thug: sudo mount -t smbfs ... rest looks right
<jrib> delta-storm: k3b
<Randomtime> erUSUL: http://pastebin.ca/340082 is my dmesg
<tim3> delta-storm, gnome baker
<GreyGhost>  delta-storm ,i think theres this once called k3b
<erUSUL> Randomtime: lsusb is a sort of lspci for the usb bus it should output a list of device id's and things connected to them
<soundray> Randomtime: you need to install usbutils to be able to use lsusb
<jt_a7x_3> Can I burn an ISO to a cd-rw and boot from it? Or does it have to be a cd-r?
<simoneo> hello
<Randomtime> erUSUL: how would I get this output?
<SecrethX> why cant ubuntu detect my printer? :S
<thug> soundray mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on  ...
<soundray> jt_a7x_3: CD-RW will work just as well
<GreyGhost> jt_a7x_3 ,rw should be fine afaik..
<jt_a7x_3> okay thanks.
<xtknight> is there a way to have something execute every time the screensaver exists?
<soundray> thug: you have to install smbfs
<simoneo> hello guys
<simoneo> i have one question
<Randomtime> SecrethX: usb or searial connection?
<simoneo> to make
<SecrethX> Randomtime, usb, its a Epson Stylus Photo 870
<GreyGhost> !k3b |  jt_a7x_3
<erUSUL> Randomtime: just run lsusb in a terminal if you do not get anything something is very wrong with your usb...
<ubotu> jt_a7x_3: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<jt_a7x_3> Thanks, but I'm burning it from my windows.
<GreyGhost> !ask | simoneo
<ubotu> simoneo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Randomtime> erUSUL: something is very wrong with my usb...
<xtknight> what's up
<delta-storm> Does anyone have experience with the game Brutalchess (chess game) for linux-ubuntu, I installed it but when I try to run it it says:   (*) Direct/Memcpy: Using MMXEXT optimized memcpy()
<delta-storm> (!) Direct/Util: opening '/dev/fb0' failed
<delta-storm>     --> No such device
<delta-storm> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Error opening framebuffer device!
<delta-storm> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Use 'fbdev' option or set FRAMEBUFFER environment variable.
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,oh then try CDburnerXPPro or something like that ...many are available..
<delta-storm> (!) DirectFB/Core: Could not initialize 'system' core!
<delta-storm>     --> Initialization error!
<xtknight> !pastebin | delta-storm
<ubotu> delta-storm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<delta-storm> Video initialization failed: DirectFBCreate: Initialization error!
<xst> Where do I get the newest version of blender for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: this is my output  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4123/
<tim3> alecjw, anyone tools on windows to recover ?
<xtknight> xst: repositories for latest ubuntu-maintained version, or www.blender.org
<Lattyware> I need two programs to start at boot, I add them to my sessions section, but Azureus and Fancontrol both don't start, although others (like xChat) do.
<alecjw> tim3, in windows, there's chkdsk
<Lattyware> Note that fancontrol needs to be run as root, but Azureus doesn't.
<Lattyware> Can anyone help?
<thug> soundray thanks
<Randomtime> erUSUL: nothing comes up when I enter it in termanal, it just goes down a line.
<xst> xtknight: ok, thaks
<giggsey> Can I search for wireless networks in edgy?
<jt_a7x_3> GreyGhost: I have no trouble burning it, i just didn't know if cd-rw were able to boot :D
<erUSUL> Randomtime: can you post your dmesg then? and lspci -v ??
<SecrethX> System -> administration -> printers cant find my printer, whilest it is supported (its an epson stylus photo 870), lsusb outputs that it is connected
<akrus> hello everyone
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 sorry , i meant that for , delta-storm
<simoneo> how is the exspert here
<Randomtime> erUSUL http://pastebin.ca/340082 is my dmesg
<GreyGhost> :(
<simoneo> ?
<jt_a7x_3> kk
<simoneo> because i have some problems with x server
<GreyGhost> !ask | simoneo
<ubotu> simoneo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GreyGhost> some expert will read it and answer ..
<simoneo> okey
<Hausberg> is there a firewall or something on Ubuntu as a default?
<Randomtime> erUSUL: no output for lspci -v
<soundray> !firewall | Hausberg
<ubotu> Hausberg: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<alecjw> Hausberg, yes. iptables. if you needto modify it, use firestarter
<simoneo> yestrday i had istalled nvidia driver version 9746
<simoneo> and beryl
<thug> soundray how do i mont it with write permission for user ?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: !!??
<alecjw> simoneo, #ubuntu-xgl is a better place for beryl suppoort
<simoneo> and when restart linux say thet there is incompatibility
<LjL> alecjw: #ubuntu-effects
<Randomtime> erUSUL: I don't get any output
<Lattyware> I need two programs to start at boot, I add them to my sessions section, but Azureus and Fancontrol both don't start, although others (like xChat) do.
<Lattyware> Note that fancontrol needs to be run as root, but Azureus doesn't.
<Lattyware> Can anyone help?
<alecjw> LjL, so what's #ubuntu-xgl then?
<simoneo> betwine kernel and driver
<LjL> alecjw: a channel that doesn't exist anymore
<erUSUL> Randomtime: no output from 'sudo lspci -v' !!!???
<zzz_> Is there anyone who compiled and installed a 2.6.19 kernel?
<xtknight> zzz_: yes
<Randomtime> i'll try again
<alecjw> LjL, so it's been renamed to #ubuntu-effects. ok. thanks
<erUSUL> zzz_: me
<Hausberg> ubotu, so some ports are closed as per default?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so some ports are closed as per default? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzz_> Have you had trouble regarding the specification the root partition? My root is /dev/hda2
<LjL> alecjw: yes. no big deal if you direct people to #ubuntu-xgl - they get forwarded to there anyway. just FYI
<xtknight> !bot | Hausberg
<ubotu> Hausberg: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> thug: for the first user you created, it would be 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000 ...' (rest as before)
<idn> could you not set the program to run as gksudo x in the sessions startup apps list?
<zzz_> But 2.6.19 sees my hda as sda. so I had to change hda2 in my grub config file to sda2
<Hausberg> uhoh :)
<idn> this would mean you would have to enter the password everytime u log in tho
<Randomtime> erUSUL: it won't let me type sudo password
<xtknight> zzz_: nope.  parallel ATA drives or SATA ones?
<zzz_> xtknight: parallel ATA.
<xtknight> zzz_: what controller are they hooked up to?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: ??
<Randomtime> erUSUL: sorry, i type: sudo lspci -v then I type my password.
<zzz_> xtknight: This is an old pentium4 based system with a parallel ata only motherboard.
<Deviad> Hello
<Randomtime> erUSUL: then i get the termanal input screan
<xtknight> zzz_: do you know the chipset of the IDE controller or the chipset of the motherboard?
<Deviad> I tried to install Ubuntu 6.10 and Ubuntu 7.0.4 herd 3 without any success.
<erUSUL> zzz_: that's why in edgy disks are adressed by uuid that does not change when you change the drivers used to access them
<Deviad> The installation get stuck at the beginning
<nanda> anyone know of any good guides for setting up dual screens?
<tomy> l
<HymnToLife> Randomtime, that's becuse sudo "remembers" the password for a little while, 15 minutes IIRC
<Randomtime> erusul: I get no output
<soundray> nanda: on NVidia cards?
<zzz_> xtknight: lspci prints the following about the chipset: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)
<HymnToLife> a bit like a cookie on a webv page
<Deviad> Can anyone help me to figure out what is wrong?
<Randomtime> HymnToLIfe: I don't get any output
<HymnToLife> Randomtime, when you do what ?
<nanda> soundray: yes, nvidia
<Deviad> My HW configuration is this: E6400, ASUS P5B Deluxe, ATI x1800xl
<Deviad> .
<Deviad> Can anyone pls help me?
<Randomtime> when i type: sudo lspci -v
<xtknight> zzz_: hmm.  interesting.  i'm not sure why it's detecting the drive as sata.  must be some new libata thing.
<knovak> About to go reinstall my Ubuntu system... wish me luck
<HymnToLife> why use sudo ?
<xtknight> Deviad: what problems are you having?
<Randomtime> even when i've typed a password
<soundray> nanda: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz (look for info on TwinView)
<Randomtime> I was told to
<lgo> hello .. anybody know if is it possible to run an external monitor on a laptop with the laptop screen turned off completely ?
<nanda> soundray: thanks, I'll have a look
<Randomtime> it dosn't work with or without sudo
<zzz_> xtknight: That's what I thought too. I even tried not compiling libata...
<Deviad> xtknight: the installation gets stuck when it shows the orange bar going from left to right
<xtknight> zzz_: check dmesg, perhaps.
<thug> soundray i still cannot write to it :(
<SecrethX> System -> administration -> printers cant find my printer, whilest it is supported (its an epson stylus photo 870), lsusb outputs that it is connected
<xtknight> Deviad: have you tried updating your bios?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: that's very strange lspci shpould show you your pci devices including vga, ethernet cards, usb host controlers...
<HymnToLife> Randomtime, does lspci alone work ?
<Deviad> xtknight: no, why?
<y0hm> is it possible to resize a disk  (containing Ubuntu Edgy) when installing a fresh Ubuntu (Feisty) , & keeping the old OS (Edgy) intact ?
<soundray> thug: make sure it's unmounted before you try the mount command with the uid and gid options
<kuma> hi, I'm having problem installing the multilanguage input support, can somebody help me?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: can you post the output of cat /proc/mounts ??
<xtknight> Deviad: core 2 duo motherboards are known for having corrupt ACPI irq mappings in the bios
<FunnyLookinHat> Well I'm stumped, XMMS can play mp3 files, but Banshee cannot.  And nothing on my system can play a streaming mp3.  Any ideas?
<thug> soundray i did
<Randomtime> HymnTOLIfe:nope
<bulmer> is the ./pool/main/p/perl/libper15.8_5.8.7-10ubuntu1_i386.deb file important? my cdrom failed this test
<soundray> thug: do you get an error as you mount?
<Deviad> xtknight: mmmm
<xtknight> Deviad: specifically your board
<thug> soundray no . no errors
<xtknight> !core2duo | Deviad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core2duo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Deviad> xtknight: OK, I'll update now. I'll google around for the tool to update my bios and the newest one
<xtknight> Deviad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<ruben> hola
<erUSUL> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> thug: and did you give it your own local uid and gid? Check with the 'id' command
<xtknight> Deviad: i'm using a core 2 duo on a gigabyte ga-965p-ds3 at the moment with Ubuntu edgy
<Randomtime> erUSUL: how to you input that into termanal, with a return within each one?
<thug> soundray its 1000 so it should be right
<kuma> hi, i'm installing SCIM multi-language support for Kubuntu, following this guide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu i've encountered a problem in step 5, can someone help me?
<xtknight> Deviad: i should probably have you do some debugging before you try to update your bios.  i just wondered if you had or not since it's the first thing lots of overclockers or enthusiasts do.
<Deviad> xtknight: OK, so I need to update the bios. I have already connected the IDE DVD device via an IDE to USB converter
<erUSUL> Randomtime: just type this 'cat /proc/mounts' and hit enter
<Deviad> xtknight: not yet, I didn't have much time for that lately
<soundray> thug: are you able to read files from the mounted share?
<CyberCod> I'd like to try to get my Handspring Treo 300 working with ubuntu, anyone have any tips? it just freezes whenever I try to sync it via usb cable
<yellow> hey guys what's the feisty fawn herds  mean ?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: the others comand where the same 'sudo lspci -v' and then hit enter...
<xtknight> Deviad: if it's a normal thing for you then updating the bios is probably a good idea right now then.
<thug> soundray yes
<KiFka> wiedziALA
<KiFka> jak cos
<KiFka> no ale
<xtknight> yellow: #ubuntu+1   herds are different levels of Feisty
<xtknight> yellow: different levels as in different stages of the testing
<yellow> xtknight, thanks!
<andyjeffries> Is there an easy way of listing the applications I have installed on Ubuntu?  My desktop PC has lots of apps on it and I'd like the same set installed on my laptop (but can't necessarily remember what I need until I'm on site and find I don't have it installed).
<y0hm> deviad : just b cautious & read the instructions carefully when flashing your BIOS !
<soundray> CyberCod: I had the same problem with edgy, but got it to work with dapper (Palm TX)
<xtknight> yellow: herd 3 is the latest.  you dont need herd 1 if you want herd 3
<soundray> thug: the problem could be on the server side then.
<bulmer> andyjeffries: maybe dpkg -l  might lead you to some
<Deviad> y0hm: I'm looking for the utility to flash the bios while on windows
<dreckslord> zzz_ ?
<yellow> xtknight,  so herd3 is sort of like alpha ?
<Randomtime> erUSUL i did that
<thug> soundray works .. i just changed the permission myself . thanks
<xtknight> yellow: exactly
<Randomtime> erUSUL: her it comes
<soundray> thug: do you have write permissions on the shared folder when you u...
<soundray> thug: good!
<Harkanoid> 0ption.net
<Randomtime> erUSUL:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4124/
<yellow> xtknight, time for me to get the old box out  then ^^!
<xtknight> Deviad: use asus's utility called "ASUS Update"
<srikanthssn> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<kuma> in this SCIM tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu on step 5 it says I vave to copy some xinput files to my home folder. The problem is that my home folder doesn't have that folder, what sould I do?
<andyjeffries> bulmer: Thanks mate, that's a start (although it literally lists everything not just those that I've installed, but I guess the technical answer is I did install them all during installation :-) )
<xtknight> Deviad: ASUS Update V7.05.01 Install Program for Windows 2000/XP/2003 and Windows 64bit XP/2003.   http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AsusUpdt_V70501.zip
<jt_a7x_3> I downloaded the mini iso file for 6.10, and burnt as image iso... now i load in my pc, and it just sits at a black screen with a flashing underscore.
<srikanthssn> !port forwarding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port forwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Deviad: wait a minute.  "Please update AsusUpdate to V7.09.02 or later prior making this update.**"
<soundray> !msgthebot | srikanthssn
<ubotu> srikanthssn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<xtknight> Deviad: i'm not sure but somewhere you need a newer version than i posted
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,mini iso?
<jt_a7x_3> yes, the minimal installation
<mindstate> srikanthssn, http://portforward.com/
<thug> why its firefox saving zip files as filename.zip.bin instead of filename.zip ?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: your usbfs has not been mounted... no surprises as the system thinks that you do not have usb contrlers and does not even show any output with 'lspci' i bet that it is a kernel bug or incompatibility with your system
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 , hmm.. the livecd image u mean?
<yellow> xtknight, what's the package for preventing me from closing down the wrong windows ? :P
<nanda> soundray: I found the info on TwinView, but where can I edit this information to get it to work?
<soundray> thug: mine doesn't
<jt_a7x_3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xtknight> yellow: not sure what you mean
<soundray> nanda: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Randomtime> erUSUL: the only thing it shows I can mount is floppy
<nanda> do I need to add the extra lines at the bottom?
<yellow> lol xtknight , such as when i click on the X on xchat and it quits ?
<thug> soundray :)
<pk_butu> linux does not detecting my PCI card
<xtknight> yellow: yeah ?
<pk_butu> can any body help
<erUSUL> Randomtime: i do not know what else do to help you out. maybe trying some boot options like noacpi or acpi=off or pci=routeirq
<system_TUX> imagine the owrld with out Linux .  Its SUX
<erUSUL> !boot | Randomtime
<ubotu> Randomtime: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yellow> xtknight, any package to kick me or something when I do that ?
<yellow> lol
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,i'e never used it sorry ..
<soundray> thug: does it happen with zip files everywhere, or just one location?
<xtknight> yellow: oh you mean close your irc socket when xchat is quitted ?  it doesn't already?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: if that does not help i recomend to post a bug report against the kernel in launchpad
<erUSUL> ! bugs | Randomtime
<ubotu> Randomtime: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jt_a7x_3> I'm just gonna try burning to cd-r
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,that will not be the problem ..
<thug> soundray just in the mounted samba shared folder
<jt_a7x_3> Well I'm gonna try this new program anywa
<digitom> Hi volks! I've problems with my RT61 based wlan card. I've installed the card like it is show in this HOWTO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822&highlight=rt61.  But it won't work. The output from iwconfig looks very fine, but i cant ping my AP.
<Deviad> xtknight: OK, I'm looking for the updated version of the software
<soundray> thug: you're looking at the shared directory with firefox?
<thug> soundray no im saving a zip file into that directory
<ciro> hi
<fatbrain> Hello, anyone running PulseAudio sound-daemon?
<ciro> there is something similar to coolstreaming which works under ubuntu?
<internet_> hi 2 all,anyone can tell me which one is file sharing tool for ubunto
<Tox> hi, how to launch gnome netstat applet in kubuntu ?
<bulmer> internet_: file sharing? as in chmod to change ownership so it can be read by anyone else?
<jt_a7x_3> Yah, other program didnt burn it as bootable image.
<thug> soundray looks like i dont have full permission to that mounted directory  :(
<internet_> i mean how can i download songs and movie
<jt_a7x_3> Got it working now.
<CyberCod> soundray:  I'm in dapper now, and i believe there are subtle differences between handspring and palm that just won't let it work right
<SecrethX> Can someone please help me with my printer? lsusb shows it, but CUPS doesnt recognize it :(
<Randomtime> erUSUL:Great when I rebooted to get bootoptions i get an error (before grub menu comes up) of: verifing DMI pool data error
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 , ok good
<Tox> i mean it was ubuntu but i downloaded and install kde
<kuma> hi, i'm installing SCIM multi-language support for Kubuntu, following this guide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu i've encountered a problem in step 5, can someone help me?
<jt_a7x_3> Didn't know minimal cd needed internet..
<jt_a7x_3> be back
<ghatak> I have two hard drives, one on which i have unbuntu and the other which i use for strorage, it is currently mounted at /Storage, but only root has rw access, how do i allow myself full access to that drive ? do i need to change fstab or just chmod that folder ?
<erUSUL> Randomtime: have you ever get this error before? have you changed anything in your bios? any recent kernel upgrade?
<soundray> CyberCod: btw, I had fewer troubles with wireless network hotsync than with the USB/cradle connection
<xtknight> Deviad: http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/flash/AsusUpdt_70902.zip
<xtknight> Deviad: it was under ASUS P5W DH deluxe "Utilities" on asus downloads.  hard to navigate
<CyberCod> soundray:  how does that work?  you mean via infrared?
<internet_> which is the songs and movie sharing tool
<spuddogg> Does anyone know why every time I reboot my machine I have to re-share all of my shared folders?
* thug sick of reading man pages 
<Randomtime> erUSUL: most recent upgarade was install, I havn't changed my bios but I have looked into it to get information
<superdave888> hello, need help detecting and formatting a pre-existing FAT32 partition from within Ubuntu.
<soundray> CyberCod: no, by wireless I mean WLAN according to IEEE 802.11b
<Randomtime> erUSUL: i've had it before running a windows installation but not since install of ubuntu
* soundray learnt to write good English through reading man pages ;)
<MUTU> i put in the ubuntu amd64 dvd. i want to install ubuntu but i am not sure which is the hard disk i need to choose during installation. what can i do to view the hard disk contents? i want to check hdb, but i am out of ideas...
<digitom> Hi volks! I've problems with my RT61 based wlan card. I've installed the card like it is show in this HOWTO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822&highlight=rt61.  But it won't work. The output from iwconfig looks very fine, but i cant ping my AP.
<digitom> ups
<erUSUL> Randomtime: maybe a bios bug...? can you upgrade it? or maybe a incompatibility kernel<->bios...
<bulmer> ghatak: try modifying your /etc/fstab
<ciro> how can I install mercury messanger on ubuntu?
<silvertip257> later all
<silvertip257> ciro:  you need to follow the directions:  it's tricky, but you can
<CyberCod> soundray:  i cannot connect my treo to wlan... just phone networks (disabled) and usb.  No slots either
<SecrethX> Can someone please help me with my printer? lsusb shows it, but CUPS doesnt recognize it :(
<jykke__> how do I allow usage of port 21000 with iptables?
<soundray> CyberCod: what stage does it get to before it crashes?
<CyberCod> soundray:  but I do have an infrared usb adapter... you may have helped me more than you know
<jrib> LjL: heh, nope
<newbie77> Hi!
<Randomtime> erUSUL: I havn't a clue on upgrading BIOS, on reboot it stopped one further at the ATAPI CD-ROM bood
<silvertip257> ciro:  if i remember right you need to do some sneaky stuff to enable the sys tray
<MUTU> how do i get a file listing of hdb please?
<CyberCod> soundray:  right at the start of the sync
<silvertip257> g'luck ciro:  hope that helps a lil
<soundray> CyberCod: well, IR can be a can of worms, too...
<CyberCod> soundray:  ends up needing a hard reset via the pinhole in the back
<LjL> jrib: it was fun to watch, you used three different words for it within 5 minutes (four, if you consider the misspelled desckeckar, which was the funniest of it all ;P)
<ghatak> bulmer: currently is it set to defaults, what do i need to change, suggest please ?
<soundray> CyberCod: oh, it's the Treo crashing, not ubuntu?
<ublender_> ah! making an ubuntu video-convert script is too complicated!!!
<CyberCod> soundray:  yes, the treo is crashing
<MUTU> how do i get a file listing of hdb please?
<Randomtime> !bios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberCod> ubuntu is like completely oblivious and doesn't care
<newbie77> First I would like to say thank you and congratulate all contributors of Ubuntu!
<Randomtime> !getting a life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting a life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ghatak> bulmer: i want it to automount, dont want to allow myself to mount or unmount, but i want full read write access....
<thug> soundray why it tries to save "file.zip" as "file.zip.bin " in the mounted directory ?
<jakeyfu_> mount /dev/hdb then dir
<soundray> thug: I'd tell you if I knew
<soundray> thug: try renaming and unzipping it
<alie> hi
<fatbrain> Where can I so system-wide alsa-configurations?
<thug> soundray ok thanks
<fatbrain> /usr/bin/alsaconf?
<alie> i watn install skyp in my ubuntu
<alie> but i cant find any skype for ubuntu
<MUTU> jakeyfu_: mount: can't find /dev/hdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<alie> can i install skype for suse?
<newbie77> If there is any space left on the CD I would like to suggest to add the tiny applications ddrescue AND dd_rescue and dd_rhelp
<Randomtime> erUSUL: Do you know how to upgrade bios?
<jakeyfu_> mutu: you should mount /dev/hdb to /media/
<GreyGhost> alie ,try "apt-cache search skype
<MUTU> jakeyfu_: how do i do that though please?
<bulmer> ghatak: man mount and also look for dmask and fmask options
<srikanthssn> mutu, tats the command
<alie> ok
<erUSUL> Randomtime: well it depends on the mb model but most of them offer windows or DOS programs to do the update. check in the mb manufacturer site for instructions
<srikanthssn> mount /dev/hdb /media/hdb
<Randomtime> erUSUL: ok
<w1jrm> hey how is everyone doing
<GreyGhost> alie , or read this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<soundray> newbie77: this isn't the best place to say this
<soundray> newbie77: file a wishlist bug on launchpad
<soundray> !bug | newbie77
<ubotu> newbie77: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ghatak> bulmer: thanks
<bulmer> is the ./pool/main/p/perl/libper15.8_5.8.7-10ubuntu1_i386.deb file important? my cdrom failed this test
<w1jrm> i am having a little diffuclty getting libdvdcss2 and w32codecs installed on my linux
<GreyGhost> alie ,tahts for edgy ... if u want for dapper... look at the top of the page..
<saispo> hi, it's possible to use lvm at ubuntu edgy installtion ?
<erUSUL> !seveas > w1jrm
<jakeyfu_> e.g. if you mount it to /media/mutu. first ,you mkdir /media/mutu, second,command as :mount /dev/hdb*(such as hdb5,and so on).
<newbie77> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> w1jrm: seveas repo has the two packaged for easy install
<Randomtime> erUSUL: is there a free BIOS upgrade or do i have to fork out $30
<blind_gunman> Hi all
<blind_gunman> How are you today?
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> Randomtime: they are free afaik
<EnsignRedshirt> Hey dual-monitor experts, I currently have a single monitor. The resolution is 1600x1200, and that is the max that my video card can provide.  The card has both DVI and VGA output, and I am currently using DVI.  Will I be able to add a second monitor?  Does adding a second monitor 'take away' graphics card memory from the first?
<blind_gunman> I want to try ubuntu
<blind_gunman> can it run on  mac?
<coobra> blind_gunman: yes
<soundray> blind_gunman: yes, roughly from G4 upwards
<w1jrm> erusul thank you i will check it out
<erUSUL> Randomtime: e.g this is the page where i can dl the last bios upgrade for my mobo http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=AM2XLI-eSATA2&s=AM2
<jakeyfu_> mutu: have you done it?
<blind_gunman> is there a seperate version for mac? or simply download the version available on the site?
<riddlebox> how do I create a dvd from a .mpg file?
<coobra> EnsignRedshirt: its esy i hawe that on work
<coobra> :S
<Moniker42> i get this problem with doom 3... it just randomly crashes to the desktop - freezing my mouse pointer (keyboard is still active) and i have to restart X. Also, the resolution of the desktop is the 1600x1200 of the game, whereas my desktop res is normally 1920x1200
<Randomtime> erUSUL: My manufature's site says this: http://tinyurl.com/2z3hgo
<soundray> blind_gunman: the PPC images are for older Macs
<jackson> hi, does anyone know if there's a boot option to disable X's composite extension?
<soundray> blind_gunman: the more recent Intel Macs run with either i386 or amd64 once you prepared the Mac with bootcamp
<jackson> edgy won't boot at all....
<thug> wtf happen ? when i right click on a zip file so i can extract the contend ... the zip file itself become a text file type how ?why ?
<pk_butu> is there any way to detect my PCI sound card by ubuntu?
<grndslm> i'm trying to use lvm...but i need to know what's a good size extent for a 600GB volume group that will be holding mostly 1~3GB+ videos, with only 20GB or so going toward 4MB+ songs...
<pk_butu> please help...
<grndslm> or should i split them up into two separate volume groups and give each directory a different size extent?
<soundray> blind_gunman: it's worth searching the web for installation reports of ubuntu or other distributions on your specific model.
<erUSUL> Randomtime: do not go to the manufacturer of th bios (award) go to the site of the manufacturer of the mobo (asus, gigabyte, msi, etc)
<MUTU> I have a  SATA hard disk, a IDE master and an IDE slave. the SATA is the first in the BIOS list. i'm installing ubuntu on the ide slave. where do i need to install the grub to? by default it says '(hd0)'
<blind_gunman> basically i have the Macbook pro 2.16ghz
<jnd> Hi, I am trying to instal LTSP on 6.10 and when I do  sudo ltsp-build-client, I get this error: ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/fd' to `/proc/self/fd': File exists. I tried it few times before, first I have other eroor, but even if I delete link /dev/fd I get this...
<thug> i saved the file with wget into that path right ? now right click on it so i can extract it (via gui ) no manuall extract .. but the file will become text :)) and its asking me if i want to open it with gedit ;))
<EnsignRedshirt> coobra: I guess my (probably naive) question is whether using two monitors on one card requires twice as much graphics card memory, so if I am already maxed out with my current configuration, I can't add a second card. (Obviously, I have no idea how graphics card memory is actually used.)
<Randomtime> erUSUL: how would I find out that manufaturer
<grndslm> Moniker42:  so your resolution is never 1920x1200 now??
<thug> seems like something its getting crazy here ... firefox ? samba ? or the whole ubuntu system ?
<EnsignRedshirt> coobra: I meant "...current configuration, I can't add a second *monitor*."
<Moniker42> grndslm, what? no.
<quaal> hello anyone know how to mount ntfs drives? i'm getting this error message http://pastebin.ca/339383 after I put this fstab line /dev/hdd /mnt/win80 ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<larson9999> hmmm, javaws works for me in kde but not gnome :(
<soundray> blind_gunman: I recommend installing edgy i386 for most desktop tasks. There are several install reports available for Macbook Pro.
<grndslm> Moniker42:  just in doom3?
<thug> so no one say anything about this bloody error ?
<MUTU> I have a  SATA hard disk, a IDE master and an IDE slave. the SATA is the first in the BIOS list. i'm installing ubuntu on the ide slave. where do i need to install the grub to? by default it says '(hd0)'
<quaal> i'm following this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<alie> thanks greyghost, skype installed in my pc now
<blind_gunman> scoundray: thanks, i will go check it out on google now :)
<erUSUL> Randomtime: it is a prebuild computer? which model? maybe the manufacturer of the whole computer is the one that offers the bios upgrade?
<pk_butu> buffer I/O error while booting from Ubuntu 6.10 LiveCD
<blind_gunman> I actually have anther question. I use program like Photoshop, Flash and Dreamweaver, do they support linux yet?
<dimeotane> anyone find that ubuntu has this weird blue window when moving a window movie?
<Randomtime> erUSUL: prebuilt time computer
<Randomtime> erUSUL: i'll check there site
<dimeotane> It's even worse with beryl
<xtknight> blind_gunman: you can run photoshop cs2 in wine
<soundray> blind_gunman: no, if you want to use these specific programs, stick with Mac OS X
<dimeotane> I play a movie in totem and if I move the window around the window becomes a blue rectangle
<xtknight> you can also run them under vmware unless you use a color profile for photoshop
<Wooksta> is there a good tutorial for getting read-write support with ubuntu for NTFS partitions? (im assuming using NTFS-3g)
<blind_gunman> Argh...
<xtknight> i used dreamweaver under vmware for quite a while.
<xtknight> worked great
<soundray> blind_gunman: for web development on Linux, you'd use other programs like gimp, screem, nvu and (shock, horror) emacs
<blind_gunman> is there any alternative for those programs?
<dimeotane> anyone else have anything like that?
<xtknight> dimeotane: the blue is probably the overlay thing.  use a different video renderer like xv
<soundray> blind_gunman: what's your motive for installing Ubuntu?
<netpython> dimeotane: yes,stop moving the window :-)
<grndslm> blind_gunman:  if you like ubuntu, but wanna run other OSes, look into setting up VMware or KVM (dunno if this one's as stable yet, tho)
<GreyGhost> dimeotane , me too... never figured it out...
<OneOfTheMany> is there anything 'better' than fdisk for formatting and creating partitions?
<blind_gunman> soundray: i just want to try it out, i saw a demo on youtube, it seems to kick mac and windows' asses.
<erUSUL> grndslm: there's a new (and gpl) kid in the block virtualbox
<xtknight> OneOfTheMany: gparted
<blind_gunman> windows vista makes me laugh :)
<erUSUL> !virtualbox | grndslm
<ubotu> grndslm: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<xtknight> vista bwahaha
<xtknight> ;)
<soundray> blind_gunman: grndslm's is a good suggestion, but I'd run Parallels on Mac.
<netpython> hasta la vista
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<OneOfTheMany> xtknight: Thank you!
<xtknight> virtualbox eh?
<jnd> OneOfTheMany: cfdisk or gparted live cd is the best
<blind_gunman> soundray: i'll definietely try that, thanks a lot.
<blind_gunman> vista is so cute ;)
<pk_butu> buffer I/O error while booting from Ubuntu 6.10 LiveCD
<xtknight> LjL: did you mean offtopic for vista talk or offtopic for virtualization talk? :O
<pk_butu> tried with irqpoll...and some other boot option
<LjL> vista
<blind_gunman> i stilld on't know what aeroflow is for
<EnsignRedshirt> blind_gunman: For photoshop, here are some of the usual linux suspects: gimp, gimpshop, pixel, lightzone (a free linux version is available).  None are perfect... whether they will be suitable depends on your needs.
<pk_butu> but failed :-(
<OneOfTheMany> jnd: Thanks !
<LjL> xtknight: virtualization is fine, actually i'm trying to push virtualbox myself...
<blind_gunman> ensighredshirt: are they as good as photoshop?
<Moniker42> grndslm, what?
<soundray> blind_gunman: it's great to have Windows around (our houses would be dark and stuffy without them)
<Moniker42> grndslm, what?
<Moniker42> woops
<Moniker42> i get this problem with doom 3... it just randomly crashes to the desktop - freezing my mouse pointer (keyboard is still active) and i have to restart X. Also, the resolution of the desktop is the 1600x1200 of the game, whereas my desktop res is normally 1920x1200
<grndslm> Moniker42:  is the problem with the gnome desktop's resolution or just doom3's resolution?
<fnf> pk_butu: Where did it stop when you didn't use quiet boot option ?
<Moniker42> the problem isn't the resolution grndslm
<grndslm> Moniker42:  sounds like it's only a problem in the game, which i can't help with
<Moniker42> doom 3 crashes
<EnsignRedshirt> blind_gunman: I all use Picture Window Pro 3.5 in wine, and it works fine.  "As good as photoshop?"  Well, that's a sensitive question.
<xtknight> can someone explain qemu, kqemu, kvm to me and what the differences is?  i'm interested in specifics, like what is each of these and what is their function in getting windows to run in a window on my system.  i know what kvm is (a module in the kernel), however does kvm always use the CPU instructions?  kqemu is accelerated qemu, but does that acceleration always use kvm?  what's up with all this stuff?
<grndslm> Moniker42:  then why mention the resolution at all?
<netpython> xtknight: google
<EnsignRedshirt> blind_gunman: And since I have never used photoshop, I can't answer that.
<pk_butu> same..after the initial screen...
<xtknight> netpython: same could be said for billions of questions in here...what's the point ??
<pk_butu> it gives me the I/O boot error..
<soundray> xtknight: here's not a good place to ask. I found that Wikipedia has reams of useful info.
<pradeep> how do I lock a package from being upgraded?
<Moniker42> grndslm, because the resolution of doom 3, which is 1600x1200 doesn't change to 1920x1200 when the game crashes
<jrib> !pinning | pradeep
<pk_butu> tried with: pci=noacpi ide=nodma ide=reverse boot option also..
<ubotu> pradeep: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fnf> pk_butu: What did it say on the lines near the last line ?
<pk_butu> does not seemed to work :-(
<fnf> pk_butu: It may happen for some particular devices, in your case it might be caused by the HDD or the optical drive, try disabling each of them.
<Moniker42> can anyone help? i get this problem with doom 3... it just randomly crashes to the desktop - freezing my mouse pointer (keyboard is still active) and i have to restart X. Also, the resolution of the desktop is the 1600x1200 of the game, whereas my desktop res is normally 1920x1200
<erUSUL> xtknight: qemu (no harware accel) qemu + propietary kernel module (hardware accel; qemu + kvm (harware accel via the virtualization extensions of newer cpus amd venice and intel whatever)
<Moniker42> !tsmithe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsmithe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> erUSUL: ok so kqemu is not kvm i take it?
<erUSUL> xtknight: the propietary kernel module of qemu is not free in either meaning of the word kvm is free
<xtknight> erUSUL: kqemu is a proprietary module then, which qemu uses?
<LjL> !kqemu | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<cherva> anyone having a problem with skype (taskbar indicator not blinking on new massages)
<LjL> xtknight: which the qemu author *made*
<xtknight> thank you that's what i wondered
<erUSUL> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> and kvm is a fully free kernel module that uses amd-v (pacifica) and intel vt (vanderpool)
<SecrethX> Can someone please help me with my printer? lsusb shows it, but CUPS doesnt recognize it :(
<grndslm> Moniker42:  you should try rewriting your question and asking is less frequently  ;-)
<tbf> why doesn't the wine package interface with binfmt-support?
<xtknight> !qvm86
<ubotu> qvm86 is an open-source alternative to the proprietary !KQEmu "accelerator module" for !QEmu. See http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qvm86/
<larson9999> something muse have been jacked with my installation.  upgraded to jre6 and all is well in gnome.  i'll have to see if i dorked up kde :)
<CyberCod> The mooninites are now stipulating that you cannot view them on anything less than a 55inch screen, and you must charge money, lots of money, and send it to them.  Oh, and Urrr is flipping you off.
<pk_butu> it is showing Bffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 3***
<Unknown> have a bit of a problem: when choosing install ubuntu on system startup... it first loads some stuff (yes i know how stupid that sounds) then the ubuntu logo shows up below theres a line saysing it's loading some more stuff (yes i know how stupid that sounds too) after that it gives me some sort of a console process saying "Loading kerenel" and stops. like nothing never happened. i can spam the console window with some writing... if
<Moniker42> grndslm, i don't think there's anything wrong with my question - and things to flying off the screen in this channel in a matter of seconds reposting is the only way to get an answer
<pk_butu> my xubuntu installation is working fine...but problem with ubuntu...only
<Unknown> so... what do i do?
<soundray> Moniker42: no, you received some good advice from grndslm
<grndslm> Moniker42:  "the resolution of the desktop is the 1600x1200 of the game"
<soundray> Unknown: rewrite your problem description and get to the point
<sputnik_uk> Hi all, having a problem with /etc/fstab.  What codepage do I need to mount an ext2 partition (hda4).  Can use mount fine.
<Unknown> point: i cant install ubuntu
<fotoflo> how do i setup mail forwarding on my system?
<xtknight>  /opt/VirtualBox-1.3.2/src/SUPDRVIOC.h:78:25: error: sys/ioctl.h: No such file or directory   ---- any ideas?  i have libc6-dev
<soundray> fotoflo: general or per user?
<Moniker42> can anyone help? i get this problem with doom 3... it just randomly crashes to the desktop - freezing my mouse pointer (keyboard is still active) and i have to restart X. Also, the resolution of doom 3 is 1600x1200 whereas my desktop res is normally 1920x1200 - it doesn't change back to 1600x1200 when the game crashes.
<Moniker42> is that better?
<fotoflo> soundray: uhm both
<LjL> xtknight: you need to install linux-headers i suppose
<fotoflo> Soundray: what do you mean, actully?
<xtknight> LjL: have that as well, and /usr/include/sys/ioctl.h
<grndslm> i'm trying to use lvm...but i need to know what's a good size extent for a 600GB volume group that will be holding mostly 1~3GB+ videos, with only 20GB or so going toward 4MB+ songs...  should i allocate the size extents into 256K chunks, 1M chunks, or put the songs somewhere else and use 50M chunks for just the vids??
<sputnik_uk> connection just dropped, please repaste anything missed.
<PPP111> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pk_butu> Can any body help me ..with Buffer I/O problem during booting...
<pk_butu> I have tried all option given in the forum...but not seemed to working..
<soundray> fotoflo: the easier way is per user: install procmail and call it from a $HOME/.forward file for each user.
<SecrethX> Can someone please help me with my printer? lsusb shows it, but CUPS doesnt recognize it :(
<LjL> xtknight: you used the .deb package i assume?
<fotoflo> soundray: err i need more flexibility then that
<Lattyware> Hey all, running Ubuntu and civclient-xaw3d and I can't get it to work, bugs out with this upon start: 0: Unable to open fontset: -*-*-*-*-*--14-*
<jannu1> can i record dvb stream with xine ?
<soundray> fotoflo: procmail is very flexible
<fotoflo> soundray: Im going to write a perl script that dynamicly adds and deletes users to the mail forwarding rolls.
<xtknight> LjL: correct.  guess i missed some dependencies, i'm trying again
<fotoflo> Soundray: s/to/to and from/
<fotoflo> soundray: use procmail?'
<LjL> xtknight: i suggest perhaps "strace -e trace=file virtualbox"
<xtknight> LjL: im also using linux32 to install virtualbox since i have a 64bit machine..not sure if that's possible or what
<LjL> xtknight: so you can check where it's actually looking for that include file
<svanness> I'm having an issue with the "recent documents" section.  places-->recent documents shows only documents that are in certain folders and ignores more recently used documents.  Does anyone know where to change this setting?
<xzk> What is a good Wireless Network Manager for Ubuntu Linux ?
<drkm> how do I view a windows shared folder from ubuntu?
<LjL> xtknight: oh. not sure either
<soundray> fotoflo: no, it sounds like you're looking for an enterprise type solution. I can't help with that. Please ask the channel again.
<st00ner> if i ran the command cp -r / /mnt/root would my home partition be coppied also? i want to copy /home to a different partition than my root
<drkm> how do I view a windows shared folder from ubuntu?
<st00ner> mnt/root is a differnt partition than my actual root, its on a new hard drive
<soundray> !smbfs | drkm
<ubotu> drkm: smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<LjL> st00ner: use the "-x" option to avoid copying mountpoints. see the cp manpage. i also suggest you use "-a" for those kind of copies
<Unknown> problem: cant install ubuntu reason: the installing process stops at a console telling me kernel is loading description: using AMD xp 2800+ using ubuntu desktop i386 using a DVD drive.
<fotoflo> HI All, I want to setup simple mail forwarding for lots of users - I basicly am looking for soemthing with a list of mail-forwarding address that i can dynamicly add to and subtract from
<ryan8403> good day all, was wondering if anyone is running Fedora Directory Server on ubuntu 6.10?
<fotoflo> soundray: thanks
<LjL> st00ner: if you don't use "-x" to copy /, anyway, you'll probably end up with a stuck cp, since it'll try to copy things like /proc and /sys as well
<st00ner> ok thanks LjL
<drkm> soundray: er, what?
<cherva> when i chat with skype and i minimize a person when he chats to me the window in my taskbar is not blinking any help to fix this its very annoying to scroll trough all people you are chatting with on the "bep"
<quaal> i open azureus and it pops up then disappears. anyone know whats happening to it ?
<xtknight> LjL: hmm.  not sure how i'd trace a dpkg post install script>>
<Wooksta> is ntfs-3g stable / safe for read-write support of NTFS partitions?
<drkm> how do I mount a windows shared folder from ubuntu?
<forgeuk> quaal: I had that all the time, it works again if you delete the .azureus folder, but then it just comes back again, so I switched to "deluge" instead
<soundray> drkm: there are two ways to view Windows shares: 1) Gnome VFS (Places - Connect to Server), and 2) permanent smbfs mounts. For the latter, you need the smbfs package.
<ryan8403> anyone running Fedora Directory Server on ubuntu 6.10 and would be able to help with debugging?
<Vuen> hey all, i'm trying to back up my windows drive to switch to ubuntu
<quaal> forgeuk: deluge torrent program.. any good ?
<LjL> xtknight: oh it's the postinst? hm. that's annoying quite.
<Vuen> but windows keeps complaining about locked files and canceling the ENTIRE freaking copy operation when it encounters a busy file
<drkm> soundray: I use kde, how do I run Gnore VFS?
<Vuen> how can i just copy the damn files over having it ignore the ones it can't read?
<xtknight> LjL: ill try the distro-neutral one.
<forgeuk> quaal: its a bit more basic than azureus, but works very well and stable.
<Unknown>  problem: cant install ubuntu reason: the installing process stops at a console telling me kernel is loading description: using AMD xp 2800+ using ubuntu desktop i386 using a DVD drive.
<soundray> drkm: I'm sure there are equivalent ways for KDE. Have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<LjL> xtknight: well you still need to remove the package though, i suppose, or your APT will be broken
<mqueiros> Hello. I'v been looking for Partimage in Dapper but haven't find it... Partimage doens't exists in Universe in dapper ?
<xtknight> LjL: yeah, done, i think..purge force all
<drkm> soundray: I have just asked but not had a response yet.. any other ideas?
<GMWeezel> How can I make the terminal stay open after I execute a program?
<LjL> xtknight: well, yeah, with gentle manners anything can be obtained :P
<Vuen> GMWeezel: what do you mean?
<quaal> forgeuk, basic is fine with me. function > form
<erUSUL> !info partimage dapper
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<quaal> thanks
<erUSUL> mqueiros: partimage does exist in dapper universe
<soundray> drkm: install smbfs and run 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=drkm,uid=1000,gid=1000 //host/share /mnt'
<xtknight> LjL: errrrr the distro neutral is also a script
<GMWeezel> Vuen: I have nautilus-actions set so I can right click on certain scripts but when I click on them, because they don't prompt for input, it closes right after it's done but I want to view the output.
<xtknight> LjL: i doubt it works on amd64, theres no way it's going to compile a 32bit kernel module on my 64bit kernel
<frederific> I've just chownd the whole of /usr/bin to myself by mistake, should they all be owned by root? Or is there an undo button? :(
<erUSUL> drkm: in kde kioslaves are the equivalent of gnome vfs (more advanced even)
<soundray> drkm: substitute the correct uid, gid (run 'id' to check), hostname and share name.
<Vuen> GMWeezel: ah. you can edit the scripts and add a command to pause at the end. i don't know of such a command off the top of my head...
<SecrethX> Okay, CUPS cant find my printer, nor can hplip toolbox, lsusb shows it as connected, dmesg also shows it as connected, and I dont know what to do!
<forgeuk> quaal: good, you'll like it then, you can find it in Synaptic package manager
<mqueiros> ok, thanks for the info on partimage on Dapper. I will have another look !
<Vuen> GMWeezel: you can also just run those scripts inside a terminal
<drkm> erUSUL: how do I run kioslaves?
<pradeep> thanks for the pinning link jrib :) ... I made an entry in my /etc/apt/preferences file but when i do a apt-get upgrade, it still offers me a package upgrade :/
<jrib> pradeep: apt-get update maybe
<xzk> What is a good Wireless Network Manager for Ubuntu Linux ?
<GMWeezel> Vuen: Yea but it's more convenient to right click; makes things faster.
<pradeep> jrib, yes did that before doing an upgrade
<EnsignRedshirt> frederific: An undo for mucking about with the file system would be great, but unfortunarely there isn't one.
<soundray> !network-manager | xzk
<EnsignRedshirt> *unfortunately
<jrib> pradeep: what does your file look like?
<filenotfound> help plz...
<erUSUL> drkm: you do not "run" kioslaves programs like konqueror or kate use them to access files in many different ways (over ssh in smb shares in ftp etc...)
<pradeep> jrib, Package: ffmpeg \n Pin: version 0.cvs20060823-1
<erUSUL> drkm: the same with gnome vfs
<Bobsworth> GMWeezel: you can change the terminal settings in Edit > Current Profile > Title and Command
<ryan8403> any chance someone might be able to help debug Fedora Directory Server on ubuntu 6.10?
<EnsignRedshirt> frederific: And, unless there are exception I don't know about, the files in /usr/bin/ should be owned by root.
<soundray> ubotu has gone missing...
<OneOfTheMany> im using mdadm to create a raid device - do i name the new device /dev/md0 OR /dev/.static/dev/md0 ?? what's the difference?
<jrib> pradeep: how about Pin-Priority?
<pradeep> jrib, I didn't specify the priority
<GMWeezel> Bobsworth: Thanks; just a found a post on in it in the Ubuntu forums.
<drkm> erUSUL: so if I don't run it, how do I use it?
<jackson3246> how do I find my IP address in a terminal?
<ReK_> anyone know of a good dock program for gnome/gtk?
<grndslm> i'm trying to use lvm...but i need to know what's a good size extent for a 600GB volume group that will be holding mostly 1~3GB+ videos, with only 20GB or so going toward 4MB+ songs...  should i allocate the size extents into 256K chunks, 1M chunks, or put the songs somewhere else and use 50M chunks for just the vids??
<filenotfound> hello, any1 ever installed ubuntu on HDD that is connected via USB ?
<Bobsworth> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> xzk: try 'apt-cache show network-manager'
<SpudDogg_> Does anyone know why every time I reboot my machine, I have to reshare all of my shared folders?
<soundray> !network-manager | xzk
<ubotu> xzk: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Bobsworth> jackson3246: ifconfig
<xzk> soundray: I
<xtknight> SpudDogg_: your ubuntu machine?  what sharing protocl are you using?  maybe the daemon isn't being started at init
<bulmer> filenotfound: yes, on a laptop with external usb hd
<jackson3246> Bobsworth: ah yes. thank you@
<spuddogg> SpudDogg_, listen to him
<SecrethX> Okay, CUPS cant find my printer, nor can hplip toolbox, lsusb shows it as connected, dmesg also shows it as connected, and I dont know what to do!
<erUSUL> drkm: i told you programs use it e.g in konqueror afaik you can put 'ftp://ftpserver/path/to/file' and you will browse the ftp server as it was your local hard drive through a kioslave
<SpudDogg_> xtknight, im trying to use smb
<drkm> erUSUL: yes, but //computer name doesn't work! so how do I connect to a share!?
<xtknight> SecrethX: maybe you need to load the ppdev kernel module, or change the Version in pnm2ppa.conf
<filenotfound> bulmer> it getting stucked...
<xtknight> SpudDogg_: see if the samba service is started at bootup?
<bulmer> filenotfound: getting stucked where?
<SecrethX> xtknight, where is the conf located?
<xzk> soundray: I've tried Network Manager before, it works but it doesn't show me each WiFi spots Signal Strength correctly, it shows them all at 100% strength. It also won't let me connect to my own secured/password WiFi, yet it will connect to my neighbors that isnt secured
<jt_a7x_3> Hi
<jt_a7x_3> I'm having a little bit of trouble running ubuntu.
<SpudDogg_> xtknight, if it is not, how do I set it to start on boot?
<pradeep> jrib, I added 'Pin-priority -1', it still offers me an upgrade
<jrib> pradeep: try 10001
<jrib> erm 1001
<grndslm> if i'm storing a whole buncha 1~3GB+ videos, with only 20GB or so going toward 4MB+ songs...  should i allocate the size extents into 256K chunks, 1M chunks, or just move the songs somewhere else and use ~50M chunks for just the vids??
<BlueEagle> grndslm: I am guessing here but bigger chuncks = more chunks availible and there would not be any reason to increase chunck size on a drive as small as 600GB as the default chunk size will be plenty. However if you start getting drives that are 600TB you might need to increase the chunk size. As for performance issues I don't know.
<nox-Hand> Hey
<erUSUL> drkm: in konqueror use smb://win/export (win is the name or ip of the win machine and share the name of the share)
<jt_a7x_3> I downloaded the minimal cd, install ubuntu desktop etc... How do I boot ubuntu desktop though
<grndslm> BlueEagle:  do you know what the default would be?
<nox-Hand> When installing from a 6.06 CD, can I update the installer inside the liveCD?
<filenotfound> bulmer> it stucked when partitioning the HDD
<xtknight> SecrethX: /etc/pnm2ppa.conf
<xtknight> SpudDogg_: system->admin->services maybe
<xzk> soundray: Is that normal?
<jt_a7x_3> How do I access ubuntu-desktop?
<drkm> erUS: thanks
<pradeep> jrib, it works thanks :)
<grndslm> BlueEagle:  man vgcreate tells me that the default is 4MB
<SecrethX> xtknight, im a noob :(
<BlueEagle> grndslm: It would be total_disk_size/chunks_availible%std_chunk_size methinks.
<xtknight> SecrethX: what printer do you have
<grndslm> do you think 4MB is a good default?
<grndslm> BlueEagle?
<BlueEagle> filenotfound: Does the installer need updating?
<SecrethX> xtknight, an Epson Stylus Photo 870
<spuddogg> xtknight, those are selected in there...all the samba ones anyway
<soundray> xzk: I don't know, I haven't had this type of difficulty. But then my environment is simpler.
<GreyGhost> jt_a7x_3 , u are using the minimal install i believe?
<huascar80> :O K3b doesn't support DVD+DL !!! What do i do now!
<jt_a7x_3> GreyGhost: Yes
<BlueEagle> grndslm: I see no reason to think otherwise. If it had been a bad choice it would probably not have been the default.
<xtknight> spuddogg: i'm afraid i don't know
<xzk> soundray: simpler?
<filenotfound> BlueEagle> i dont know... it doesn't say anything
<spuddogg> xtknight, thats cool...thanks man
<xtknight> spuddogg: look on the forums i guess or maybe ask in #linux or if there's a samba channel
<bulmer> filenotfound: what kind of error are you getting if any?
<xzk> soundray: have you ever heard of someone not being able to see the 'true' strength before. mine are all showing up as 100% wifi stength
<GreyGhost> jt_a7x_3 ,i havent ever used it ..but i think u'll need to download and install the gnome desktop ... one sec.. if the minimal install comes with "apt" that should be prettty easy..
<filenotfound> bulmer> no error, just getting stuck...
<grndslm> BlueEagle:  doesn't that mean that if i have a 5MB song, it's going to use up 2 chunks for that one song???
<xtknight> SecrethX: if it's epson you probably don't need to edit pnm2ppa.  but hplip wont work for epson printers either
<BlueEagle> filenotfound: Installing Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<soundray> xzk: there is just one AP I want to connect to, unencrypted. I don't get interference from the neighbours' networks
<filenotfound> Ubuntu
<SecrethX> xtknight, well yea, but even CUPS doesnt recognize my printer
<bulmer> filenotfound: perhaps during install or boot, you need to disable apci so it does not go to hibernate mode?
<xtknight> SecrethX: try `sudo modprobe ppdev` in the terminal, and then try using CUPS config (or 'install my printer') to detect your printer
<huascar80> No idea on how to burn DVD DL on Ubuntu?
<jt_a7x_3> Yes, I was just wondering because on 6.10 iso I had on my other PC, it had a graphical interface, I'm guessing the minimal is just command line.
<filenotfound> bulmer> it never went to hibernate mode... not that I know
<BlueEagle> grndslm: I think it means that if you've got a 150 byte read-me it's going to use a 4M chunk.
<bulmer> filenotfound: why not disable apci just for kicks and see if it makes a difference?
<SecrethX> xtknight, "no printers detected"
<filenotfound> ok, how ?
<bulmer> filenotfound: btw, how big is your hdd?
<filenotfound> 30GB
<grndslm> BlueEagle:  exactly...alright, thanks for the explanation
<soundray> xzk: the wrong signal strength indicator is a driver problem, I believe
<bulmer> filenotfound  during boot, at the grub command line  apci=disable
<BlueEagle> grndslm: I'm not done yet.
<BlueEagle> Jees. :p
<xzk> soundray: Yeah, I'm using the ndiswrapper thing
<xtknight> SecrethX: are you sure your printer is supported?
<newbie77> Hi again, could someone please tell me how I could install dd_rescue (not ddrescue) and dd_rhelp? They are not listed at Applications =>add/remove
<filenotfound> bulmer> ok, 10x, i'll try
<SecrethX> xtknight, yes, by gutenprint
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,,u want gnome or kde?
<SecrethX> xtknight, printconf gives me this error; (ill pastebin it)
<SecrethX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jt_a7x_3> GreyGhost: gnome
<soundray> xzk: have you found the docs in file:///usr/share/doc/network-manager ?
<SecrethX> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4129/
<xzk> soundray: no, what is that
<xtknight> any different between the kernel parameters `noacpi` and `acpi=disable`?
<soundray> xzk: a local directory containing documentation
<xzk> soundray: what version of Network Manager do you use
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<sdaxc1> hi,  i installed tomcat 5.5 on my xubuntu edgy through synaptic.  Anyway the server correctly serves the default page at "http:localhost"  but when i try to open the proveded example servlets at "http://localhost/servlets-examples"  i get a 404 NOT FOUND error.   tomcat is running...so am i trying the wrong url ?
<gaspipe1_> sup people
<sdaxc1> more info:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4130/
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 ,i think thats the one ..
<xtknight> SecrethX: interesting..
<diablos_raven> this is probably a really weak question but i was moving icons around on my menu panel and they started disappearing and i know thats not normal
<jt_a7x_3> Hold on, have to go to my wired connection.
<jony> hello
<soundray> xzk: the one in dapper. Sorry, I'm not working on the machine in question right now.
<xtknight> SecrethX: try reinstalling gutenprint?
<sdaxc1> any ideas why this could be happening... not sure if its related os or not
<gaspipe1_> anyone know what the "tray list" on xp is called on Ubuntu?
<jony> can someone help me with my connection..?:-)
<SecrethX> xtknight, already done that 4 times
<xtknight> gaspipe1_: system tray, notification area you mean?
<quaal> how do i get the drive i mount to show up in the list of other drives that automatically mounted?
<xtknight> SecrethX: with --purge (remove conf)?
<soundray> xzk: it's 0.6.2-0ubuntu7
<xtknight> !fstab | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<quaal> do i have to mount it in /media/something ?
<jony> hElLO..Can anYOne hElP ME?:-)
<quaal> xtknight, i have the drive mounted already its just not in the drive list
<xtknight> !ask | jony
<ubotu> jony: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gaspipe1_> xtknight: ahhh not sure.. lets say in gaim when I close it, it doesn't exit, it minimizes on the tray... (top panel)
<SecrethX> xtknight, ehh.. if I remove libgutenprint2 it will remove ubuntu-desktop too
<jony> :-)
<xtknight> gaspipe1_: yes, just system tray/notification area (same thing) in gnome i guess.
<jony> xtknight: well .. im connected on BitcHX now From Ubuntu 6.02.. and evrytime when i want to connecto to something..like to www.google.com .. i got to make connection..(sudo pppoeconf..)
<xtknight> SecrethX: use `sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libgutenprint2`
<gaspipe1_> xtknight: awsome... do you know how I can add it to panel again?
<jony> ..:-)
<xtknight> quaal: drive list?  you mean under "My Computer"?
<diablos_raven> this is probably a really weak question but i was moving icons around on my menu panel and they started disappearing and i know thats not normal
<quaal> xtknight, under "places" in the File Browser
<quaal> sorry
<quaal> xtknight,  where the auto-mounted drives are listed
<SecrethX> xtknight, no difference, output of printconf is still the same, CUPS still cant detect my printer
<jony> xtknight: well .. im connected on BitcHX now From Ubuntu 6.02.. and evrytime when i want to connecto to something..like to www.google.com .. i got to make connection..(sudo pppoeconf..)
<xtknight> quaal: oh..umm.. i have no idea how to get it there to be honest
<quaal> xtknight, ok thanks
<xtknight> SecrethX: odd.  guess your only solution left is google, sorry
<nicobrain> hallo, sind hier auch welche die deutsch sprechen?
<jony> xtknight ?:S
<xtknight> jony: i'm not sure.  i'm not good with dsl
<SecrethX> xtknight, I already tried googling the errors printconf gave me, no results :x
<jony> :(
<jony> k
<jony> tnx anyone
<jony> anyway*
<xtknight> SecrethX: does "/usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/gutenprint.xml" exist?
<huascar80> anyhow if anybody is interested in the answer gnomebaker seems to work with DVD DL
<Charbax> Hello, I got a Windows Dell laptop, How do I get rid of Windows XP and install Ubuntu?
<SecrethX> xtknight, no,
<Charbax> I got the Ubuntu 6.10 iso image file burnt
<xtknight> SecrethX: what about this http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg261392.html
<Charbax> How do I format?
<nicobrain> hello, can anybody help me to connect my mobile with ubuntu?
<soundray> Charbax: boot it and follow the instructions. There is an option to "Use the whole drive"
<kuma> hi, i'm installing SCIM multi-language support for Kubuntu, following this guide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu i've encountered a problem in step 5, can someone help me?
<xtknight> SecrethX: never mind, no answer there i
<gaspipe1_> xtknight: it's under notification reminder when you loko to add to panel....just found it. Thanks again
<Rp3> charbax boot and it will allow you to format
<Rp3> ;)
<Charbax> soundray, when I booted it, I clicked perform install but I didn't get any option to "use the whole drive" ?
<steven_> can someone help me with my sound? its being weird...its overdriving my guitar when i plug it in...although the regular sound (music and stuff) is normal..
<soundray> Charbax: what did you get?
<Charbax> And then when I restart the computer it keeps getting into Windows
<thug> can someone please help me mounting one of my shared directory from the other windows machine with write permission for the user ?
<soundray> Charbax: you need to follow through with the installation.
<Charbax> Let me check the exact iso file
<steven_> can someone please help me with my sound??
<Charbax> I got "Ubuntu 6.10, the Newest Ubuntu Release" on http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<nicobrain> hello, can anybody help me to connect my mobile with ubuntu?
<xtknight> SecrethX: all i can suggest is compiling a new version of gutenprint :O
<Rp3> charbax when you boot to the live cd, there is a Install option, double click that and one of the first options is where it will go if I remember correctly
<SecrethX> xtknight, interesting if I knew how :P
<xtknight> !compile | SecrethX :)
<ubotu> SecrethX :): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<soundray> steven_: output levels from instruments are way higher than from hifi equipment
<SecrethX> :o
<xtknight> SecrethX: i'll walk you through it
<Music_Shuffle> Epiphany users?
<SecrethX> xtknight, okay, first im gonna find the tarballs
<Charbax> Rp3, ok I will start again
<steven_> soundray so what do i do lower output lvls?
<xtknight> SecrethX: link me to the tar bz2/gz you get
<Deep7> guys is feisty anywhere near usable yet?
<thug> ohh please do not help me all at the same time :))
<HiP_P> !swat
<thug> its too much for me .. ;) cant type that fast
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xtknight> Deep7: #ubuntu+1   feisty is usable imo, not stable
<Rp3> I just did the install on a laptop, and it asks if you want to use the whole drive, at least it did for eme :)
<dremon> nicobrain: how to you want to connect your mobile and for what? internet access?
<SecrethX> xtknight, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537&package_id=143930&release_id=435706
<diablos_raven> thug, just mount the shared folder in your personal dir
<soundray> steven_: I don't know, it depends on your equipment
<newbie77> Sorry for insisting, but could someone please help me to install Hi again, could someone please tell me how I could install something not listed at Applications =>Add/Remove?
<soundray> steven_: it's possible that your guitar amp has a hifi-level output
<xtknight> SecrethX: gotcha.  i guess we will just install over the deb package to avoid package manager issues.  bit messy but what the heck
<thug> diablos_raven yeah nice help . thanks a lot ? hello ? wake up " i want write permission to it " to can mount something i need sudo right ? sudo mount will mount it with root permission isnt it ?
<newbie77> sorry for the pasting mess
<steven_> soundray im plugging my guitar directly into my computer...
<SecrethX> xtknight, okay :) I already extracted the files
<soundray> steven_: I know. You shouldn't do that.
<HiP_P> hmmm having getting swat to work.... its in the inetd.conf its just not working
<soundray> steven_: unless what you want is a fried soundcard.
<HiP_P> *having trouble
<xtknight> SecrethX: ok lets see if we need any configure options for the epson
<newbie77> apt-get tells me that it can not find the package dd_rhelp
<steven_> soundray: alright so i plug from amp to computer?
<Charbax> OK when I boot the laptop with the Ubuntu CD in, it says "Start or install Ubuntu", "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode", Check CD for defects, memory test, Boot from first hard disk
<soundray> steven_: worth trying
<Charbax> When I click "Start or install Ubuntu" there is no option to Delete windows on the hard disk
<steven_> soundray: when i used windows everything would sound perfect...nothing overdrived...but now im using linux and its overdriving..
<xtknight> SecrethX: type "./configure" and paste the output on pastebin if there are no errors
<OneOfTheMany> Charbax: It should as you if you want to remove everything from your hard drive when you come to the partitioning section
<ompaul> steven_, and you did not know your hardware could be - now you can find the point that suits your ear most and not have some random setting in your way
<OneOfTheMany> *ask
<Rp3> correct, just let it boot, that is the live CD booting, then once it comes up there will be an install icon double click that to install.
<xtknight> SecrethX: mine personally says " Build EPSON Stylus utility:                 yes
<xtknight> "
<Charbax> Is it better to get "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" ?
<soundray> Charbax: when you choose "Start or install Ubuntu", you should boot into a graphical desktop. There is a program there called "Install Ubuntu" or similar
<Rp3> 2 answers are better than one :)
<SecrethX> xtknight, ok, configuring now
<soundray> steven_: you could reduce your input levels using the mixer (doubleclick the volume icon on the top panel)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<HiP_P> and iam using 6.06
<SecrethX> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4134/
<soundray> steven_: but what you're doing is not safe -- probably not in Windows, either
<winston> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CyberCod> !envy | winston
<ubotu> winston: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<xtknight> SecrethX: could you post the log prior to that?  seems that on your system CUPS will not be built
<steven_> soundray: so going through my amp is a better option
<forgeuk> Anyone know a good wallpaper manager like Webshots, I've tried "kWebuilder" and "wallpaper tray" and "bg-change". they either dont work, or dont work how I want, I just want to point to a folder, and have it change to a random image every hour.
<lulu> huhugg
<soundray> steven_: it may or may not be, depending on the output levels that your amp has
<CyberCod> forgeuk yes, i think its called drapes
<CyberCod> forgeuk: it runs using mono
<SecrethX> xtknight, hold on, the pastebin thinks im spamming
<lulu> cybercode:hello
<forgeuk> Cybergod, ah yes, tried that one too, it seems to shutdown right after starting
<xtknight> SecrethX: lol
<soundray> Charbax: which version did you get?
<CyberCod> hello lulu
<Charbax> 6.10
<xtknight> SecrethX: well just see why cups didnt get automatically selected for building
<GreyGhost>  jt_a7x_3 .did that work ? i mean GNOME?
* Thug-N-Me brb
<CyberCod> forgeuk, you had mono installed, yes?
<xtknight> SecrethX: was cups-config not found or something?
<soundray> Charbax: that's fine, you just have to follow it through.
<soundray> Have to go.
<Charbax> Now I'm booting into the graphical mode, will try to execute the "Install" icon that is on the desktop, but it just seems not to work
<lulu> cybercode:you are a man
<SecrethX> xtknight, ill do grep cups, that makes it easier
<forgeuk> Cybergod, I guess I didn't have mono installed, as I dont remember installing it
<Charbax> It says "There was an error starting GNOME settings daemon"
<xtknight> SecrethX: do grep -i cups  actually so it's case insensitive
<CyberCod> lulu, yes... is that a problem for you?
<Charbax> stuff like that, I just guess it might be a smoother install if the hard drive was formatted first
<jt_a7x_3> GreyGhost: It's still downloading.
<lulu> cybercode:no
<GreyGhost> jt_a7x_3 ,ah ok .. i've gotta go though.. cya .. hope it works ..
<SecrethX> blah, im still spamming according to the pastebin
<jt_a7x_3> GreyGhost: Thanks for the help, have a good one.
<HiP_P> "swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat" thats right isnt it?
<Charbax> There is only 256mb ram in this laptop, that might be a reason why it doesn't install correctly?
<forgeuk> Cybergod: how do I go about installing Mono, I see about 100 things called mono in Synaptic Package manager
<pirate-king> how do you change the color on the nautilus screen
<LjL> Ubotu, tell gardar[away]  about away | gardar[away] , see the private message from Ubotu
<CyberCod> charbax, thats enough, it only requires 192
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gaspipe1> i'm looking to install a driver for my Brother MFC 5100C. On Brother's website is asks which linux (ubuntu) I am using For Red Hat / Mandriva (Mandrake) / SuSE / FedoraCore Users or Debian?
<xtknight> gaspipe1: debian
<CyberCod> forgeuk, i think its the package "mono"   not trying to be a smartass... its just that is all it says
<HymnToLife> gaspipe1, Debian is your best bet
<OneOfTheMany> whats the most popular app for watching digital television in a window on my desktop?
<steven_> ompaul: im getting a high pitch/crappy sounding sound when i playback what i record (sound not overdriving now)
<lulu> cybercode:where are you
<gaspipe1> HymnToLife: ok thanks
<CyberCod> OneOfTheMany: depends on if you mean streaming, or via a capture card
<andy> is there a tool in gnome for mounting my windows partition?
<CyberCod> lulu check pm
<HiP_P> gpart
<gaspipe1> HymnToLife: too bad I'm using 64bit and it only offers 32 bit lol
<OneOfTheMany> CyberCod: I have a digital tv card
<forgeuk> CyberCod: Mono - Dot net runtime...ok, I'll give that a go
<SecrethX> xtknight, http://pastebin.ca/340203
<lulu> cybercode i have a question
<gaspipe1> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gpm_> andy: do you know what device it is?
<OneOfTheMany> Cybercod: it works fine with mythtv.. but i cant run that in a window
<ompaul> steven_, well have a look at the mic and its settings - and if it is in the machine (like for instance a laptop) I point at the need for a different mic
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell HymnToLife about botsnack | HymnToLife, see the private message from ubotu.
<CyberCod> OneOfTheMany:  just one moment, I'll have to look.
<w00dy> y'all know anything about this error: usb 3-3: device descriptor read 164, error -110
<HymnToLife> (sry, just testing)
<ferret_0567> Can I use bootchart and the dependency' it installs with Sun's Java JDK on Ubuntu 6.10 without messing anything up?
<xtknight> SecrethX: `sudo apt-get install libcupsys2-dev` then do ./configure again
<ferret_0567> I still want my Sun Java to work after installing bootchart
<xtknight> SecrethX: and verify cups is getting configured this time
<lulu> cybercode:
<ferret_0567> I am interested in how fast Ubuntu 6.10 actually boots up
<rEvolution27> hey guys, just did a fresh install on an older system... how do i check what graphics card i have? so i can get the driver. I know it's an nvidia
<SecrethX> xtknight, ill do it again with grep :)
<xtknight> SecrethX: sounds goood
<HymnToLife> rEvolution27, lspci | grep VGA
<GMWeezel> I have found a bug in gedit; where can I report it?
<lulu> hello
<Charbax> So when I install Ubuntu, it shows the "Examples" and the "Install" icons on the graphical desktop. I double click on "Install" but nothing happens. I guess this laptop is broken or something? Maybe the 256mb ram are corrupted, maybe I should try to get he Windows partition formatted before getting into this graphical desktop Ubuntu installation?
<xtknight> !launchpad | GMWeezel
<ubotu> GMWeezel: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<HymnToLife> !hi | lulu
<ubotu> lulu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SecrethX> xtknight, http://pastebin.ca/340207
<lulu> hymtolife:hello
<xtknight> SecrethX: looks good to me. type `make` now
<Charbax> Maybe I should read the tutorial for a command line installation of ubuntu
<SecrethX> xtknight, ok doing make now
<CyberCod> OneOfTheMany:  tvtime i found to be best (though it doesnt record I think) and kdetv was ok
<lulu> ubotu:hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<TheGateKeeper> Charbax, you need to create a partition for linux to be installed onto, if it is all windows you will need to shrink it with something like gparted
<LvanderRee> Hello can someone tell me why my multimedia keys (logitech dinovo) aren't recognized in gnome, but work fine in kde. Just give me some hints and I will figure out the rest, but don't know where to start looking now...
<CyberCod> Charbax:  you could get an alternate cd
<lulu> cybercode
<kuma> hi, i'm installing SCIM multi-language support for Kubuntu, following this guide:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu i've encountered a problem in step 5, can someone help me?
<quaal> is raid supported in edgy ?
<Rochvellon> i've got a javabased program, which can minimized to tray. what can i do that this program appears in this tray? ubuntu 6.10
<SecrethX> xtknight, got an error
<CyberCod> lulu, its not cybercode, its CyberCod
<xtknight> SecrethX: was it about -lcupsimage?
<quaal> i have a Sil3112 raid controller
<quaal> with 2 sata drives in raid-0
<SecrethX> xtknight, yes
<Charbax> CyberCod, what is the alternate CD?
<zzz_> xtknight: I figured out why 2.6.19 names my hard disk as sda. It is because the module named ata_piix recognizes my IDE controller and registers it as sda. So ide-generic module cannot recognize my hard disk as hda anymore....
<lulu> cybercod:sorry
<xtknight> SecrethX: hold up, trying to fix that myself
<SecrethX> xtknight, ok ok :)
<CyberCod> Charbax:  its a text based ubuntu install disk, you'll need to download and burn an iso
<harry> does anybody here use lirc with an ati remote wonder or know where I can find help please?
<CyberCod> lulu, can I help you with something?
<Charbax> ok I will look for than thanks
<quaal> is editing the kernel as detailed in this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557 the only way to get a raid-0 array working in 6.10 ?
<lulu> cybercod:yes  i have a question
<CyberCod> !alternate cd
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<fotoflo> OY VEI
<LvanderRee> kuma: what is your problem with step 5
<CyberCod> lulu, shoot
<gpm_> fotoflo: indeed
<fotoflo> Ubuntu screwed my windows partition up!
<kuma> LvanderRee: I don't have that directory
<lulu> cybercod what
<harry> quaal: no - i think you can use the alternate cd which is why cybercod got ubuntu to shout about it i assume
<fotoflo> everything is now read-only
<fotoflo> even when i boot into windows
<harry> fotoflo: even in windows?
<kuma> LvanderRee: in my home folder, i mean, shoul i create it?
<quaal> hmm
<xtknight> SecrethX: "sudo apt-get install libcupsimage2-dev"  then 'make' will continue where it left off
<xtknight> zzz_: ahh.
<quaal> i already have ubuntu instaleld
<quaal> installed
<harry> fotoflo: look on the wiki for mounting fat partitions
<OneOfTheMany> CyberCod: thanks - i tried that a while back - never seems to detect my digitaltv (just the analog in on my tv card) - I must be missing something
<fotoflo> now im back in windows
<quaal> harry, i just want to be able to access these 2 raid-0 ntfs drives
<gpm_> harry: he can't write to the windows partition in windows
<ferret_0567> Has anyone tried Ubuntu 6.10 and bootchart with Sun Java?
<LvanderRee> kuma: I think sudo apt-get install  scim-pinyin  should do the trick
<CyberCod> OneOfTheMany:  sorry, missed the part about it being digital signal
<SecrethX> xtknight, ok doing make again
<ferret_0567> Sun Java 6 from the multiverse repo to be exaxt
<LvanderRee> ow sorry. your homefolder, I think you have to create it yourself
<lulu> cybercode
<zzz_> xtknight: I have to specify which modules load in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules to work around this problem...
<CyberCod> lulu, just ask ok?
<harry> quaal: i dont know enough about raid for that - sorry
<quaal> ok
<quaal> thanks
<fotoflo> and windows is extra slow because there is no scratch disk anymore
<kuma> LvanderRee: ok, will try that
<LvanderRee> kuma: the folders with a dot in front of it are hidden, you can see them with " ls -a "
<kuma> LvanderRee: yes, i already tried that
<harry> gpm_: mounting it correctly in ubuntu may help solve that - then he can chown in ubuntu i would think
<lulu> cybercod myquestion is you are speek espanish
<harry> !ubuntu-es
<gpm_> harry: you can't set permissions on fat or ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberCod> lulu, sorry no, solo um poco... not enough to help
<LvanderRee> kuma: but if it doesn't excists, you can create it with "mkdir  .xinput.d"
<harry> !spanish
<CyberCod> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<abhinay> hi all
<harry> gpm_: well i know there is an odd way of mounting it so you can write in ubuntu (using umode=0666 i think)
<LvanderRee> kuma: usually the application then find these new directories themselves (sometimes after you have logged in again)
<kuma> LvanderRee: yes, but should i create it, or maybe i'm missing an app
<harry> gpm_: its a start
<gpm_> harry: you can only mount with certain permissions which can't be changed...plus iirc, there's NO write support at all for ntfs
<Linuxd00d> hey guys
<lulu> cybercod you want tak whit me
<ferret_0567> !bootchart
<abhinay> is that possible to change the font in tty1, tty2, tty3... as in previous versions of ubuntu (I'm using Edgy)
<ubotu> bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 192 kB
<gpm_> harry: yes, what you're talking about is mounting it with pre-defined permissions, but that won't help him mount it in windows
<harry> i am having problems with lirc - the /dev/lirc device node isn't working - anybody have any ideas?
<Moxxon> Would it be possible to run WOw through wine?
<Linuxd00d> again still having problems with nvidia card, will not even let me install
<gpm_> Moxxon: very possible
<harry> Moxxon: yes-tutorials on the web
<Moxxon> Awesome!
<SecrethX> xtknight, its done
<CyberCod> you can mount ext3 partitions in windows using ext2fsd
<harry> gpm_: oh ok - then i dont know, sorry
<lulu> cybercod
<LvanderRee> kuma: no sometimes you have to create these folders yourself, when they are located in your home folder, some apps make them theirselves, and others use the default in /etc when no folder in home/. excists
<xtknight> SecrethX: 'sudo make install'
<gpm_> harry: i don't either, it's a weird problem
<CyberCod> lulu, yes?
<nn531> !htpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kuma> LvanderRee: ok, i'll try creating it and then i'll restart my PC
<LvanderRee> kuma: so if you make changes in the home/. folder you overwrite the preferences of the default settings stored in /etc
<LvanderRee> kuma: just log-out and log back in again should be enough I think
<kuma> LvanderRee: Isee, well thganks, i'll do that right away
<rEvolution27> how do i check the amt of space on a partition?
<kuma> LvanderRee: ok
<drkm> jlkj
<LjL> rEvolution27: df -h
<rjg_> I have a application called JAckfield that I'd like to build from SVN. It's repository is:
<rjg_> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/jackfield/trunk
<rjg_> and I do have the subversion packages installed....Can someone give me a step by step walkthroughon how to build it?
<lulu> cybercode you understend me my english is bad
<nn531> im going to throw together an home theatre pc sometime later this week, is there any real benefit of putting linux on there?
<LvanderRee> Hello can someone tell me why my multimedia keys (logitech diNovo) aren't recognized in gnome, but work fine in kde. Just give me some hints and I will figure out the rest, but don't know where to start looking now...
<SecrethX> xtknight, done, now try printconf again?
<LvanderRee> rEvolution27: du -h
<harry> nn531: im kinda trying that at the moment - very easy till i started using a remote with it
<harry> nn531: tho it seems some remotes are harder than others
<LvanderRee> rEvolution27: in the console ofcourse
<xtknight> SecrethX: hmm.  what is printconf a part of?  gutenprint?
<up365> Linuxd00d: have you been to the http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138 Ubuntu Mutimedia & Video forum use pasted link if not
<lulu> cybercod
<CyberCod> lulu, try going to http://babelfish.altavista.com/  there is an online translator
<LvanderRee> rEvolution27: sorry df -h
<nn531> harry: yeah I can imagine that would be difficult, what kind of remote are you using?
<CyberCod> lulu
<SecrethX> xtknight, i dunno, it was in synaptic, while i was searching for gutenprint
<xtknight> cool "make -j 3" will use dual core cpus
<LvanderRee> rEvolution27: it stands for disk free, and h is human readable
<SecrethX> !printconf
<tuxub> hi, is there any software in ubuntu for accessing a remote macosx?
<Moxxon> Hey can someone help me with installation of Ubuntu?
<gpm_> LvanderRee: system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts
<HiP_P> cybercod: do you use swat?
<harry> nn531: an ati remote wonder - i know it works as geexbox uses it
<Trixsey> What is VMWare? Remote desktop?
<CyberCod> HiP_P:  sorry, no
<LvanderRee> rEvolution27: du stands for disk usage
<harry> nn531: its just my lirc install which is playing up
<Moxxon> Can soemoen help me?
<Moxxon> Like in another chat real quick?
<xtknight> SecrethX: we need to use the new gutenprint somehow, it's in /usr/local/
<HiP_P> cybercod: ahhh ok. cheers anyways
<Moxxon> So I got Ubuntu on a CD now
<Trixsey> or vitalization?
<ReKlipz> !mp3
<Trixsey> oops
<Trixsey> lol
<lulu> cybercode sorry but i not understenyoui need hablar with you in espanish u can
<Trixsey> virtualization*
<Moxxon> Do I hvae to uninstall windows?
<Trixsey> lol
* Trixsey kicks on spelling
<Moxxon> to use it?
<SecrethX> xtknight, and how do we do that then? :o
<nn531> harry: ok, i was just wondering about software issues with my hardware... i.e video cards
<xtknight> SecrethX: im really not sure how to do that, though.  you might have to recompile cups too ;)
<ReKlipz> !mp3 > ReKlipz
<quaal> Moxxon, no.
<LvanderRee> gpm_ I know, but when I press a key, it doesn't do a thing
<gpm_> Moxxon: no
<Moxxon> Quaal: Do I just put the CD in when its booting?
<CyberCod> lulu no habla espaniol
<quaal> Moxxon, you can have many operating systems on one computer
<ReKlipz> ubotu
<quaal> Moxxon, yes
<Rochvellon> i've got a javabased program, which can minimized to tray. what can i do that this program appears in this tray? ubuntu 6.10
<gpm_> LvanderRee: oh. but it works with kde?
<SecrethX> xtknight, I just love to break thing :)
<Moxxon> Awesome
<LvanderRee> gpm_: in kde the keys work fine, but in gnome I don't receive any feedback
<CyberCod> I think cybercod must mean "patient helper" or "patsy" in spanish
<gpm_> LvanderRee: did you try messing with the keyboard prefs?
<lulu> cybercode:si me entiendes lo q digo
<LvanderRee> gpm_: also when running xev I don't get feedback from multimedia keys in gnome
<LvanderRee> gpm_: nope all out of the box
<HiP_P> hahah@cybercod
<TooR4u> how to capture sereaming video ...?
<TooR4u> i mean  rtsp://169.229.131.16:554//bibs/s2004/group1/cs61b/20040121.rm?start=&end=
<TooR4u> how to capture the video in this link
<TooR4u> the file is *.rm format
<w00dy> anyone know about this error: usb 3-3: device descriptor read 164, error -110? got it when i booted up this morning.
<gpm_> LvanderRee: check out that: system->prefs->keyboard prefs
<HiP_P> toor4u: mplayer
<SecrethX> xtknight, printconf is just the same, cups still doesnt recognize my printer :p
<Rugmonster> howdy everyone. I'm looking for something that will lock my screen after, say 45 minutes of use and then unlock it after a rest period. I thought xscreensaver had that functionality, but I can't find it now. Any suggestions?
<gpm_> then go to the layout tab
<xtknight> SecrethX: same gutenprint error though?
<lulu> cybercod
<SecrethX> xtknight, yes
<gpm_> LvanderRee: try another layout, it might work
<TooR4u> HiP_P, how to record that files?
<LvanderRee> gpm_: in there I selected the dinovo keyboard from the list, but no reaction
<xtknight> SecrethX: woohoo!  we get to recompile cups now :P
<SecrethX> xtknight, lol :D
<SecrethX> xtknight, ok how to do that ? :D
<HiP_P> toor4u: it dumps it the stream
<rizo> how can i antialias helvetica and family fonts?
<HiP_P> *toor4u: it dumps the stream
<xtknight> SecrethX: well it should be self explanatory from here
<rizo> in ubuntu dapper
<xtknight> SecrethX: download tarball, configure, make, sudo make install
<SecrethX> xtknight, oh ok :p
<TooR4u> how to save that?
<SecrethX> xtknight, not following me now? :D
<HiP_P> that is it saved
<lulu> cybercod
<LonerVamp> lol cod
<TooR4u> it is possible to save that file ...Hip_p..?
<xtknight> SecrethX: pretty much same for everything.  just make sure you ./configure cups with the right options.  well i would follow you but im compiling something and its taking 100% cpu at the moment so it's hard me to do aynthing
<gpm_> LvanderRee: huh. well then kde is adding some functionality or gnome is taking some away. you could try running xev in a fluxbox or blackbox and see if there's a response then to know for sure if it's gnome sucking extra hard or kde being extra cool
<LvanderRee> gpm_: nothing, maybe after i logged in again
<lulu> alguien
<gpm_> LvanderRee: maybe
<SecrethX> xtknight, oh ok :p
<HiP_P> mplayer url -dumpstream
<LvanderRee> gpm_: nice idea
<CyberCod> lulu :Estoy apesadumbrado que el lulu, yo no entiende espaol, yo est utilizando un programa del traductor para escribir esto, usted puede ir # ubuntu-es para la ayuda en su lengua. Si ste es Kris Perry que ensucia con m, despus playin parado.
<gpm_> LvanderRee: that's weird though....i had some stupid hp keyboard with extra buttons and it worked right away
<LvanderRee> gpm_: I will try that
<LvanderRee> thanks
<xtknight> SecrethX: you might need to ./configure cups with some epson driver.  or maybe not
<gpm_> LvanderRee: well that will just tell you what the problem is
<gpm_> LvanderRee: not really a solution
<Moxxon> When I put the CD into the computer it loads the splash screen and gives me a few options
<Moxxon> When I enter at Start or INstall
<gpm_> LvanderRee: the only solution at this point is to use kde
<SecrethX> xtknight, ill check it out
<gpm_> :-P
<Moxxon> it says "Error reading boot CD"
<LvanderRee> gpm_: thanks anyway, I will try it, so I have some clues of where to look futher
<lulu> bye
<gpm_> LvanderRee: good luck
<up365> Rugmonster: system-preferences-screensaver, I see option to set session as idle up to 2hrs , activate , and lock screen
<CyberCod> Moxxon, one of the options should be check disk for errors.. try that, make sure it burnt correctly and downloaded correctly
<Moxxon> Loading IsoLinux: Disk error 28, AX=4200
<Moxxon> Ok
<LvanderRee> gpm_: jep but i prefere gnome, I think... So I will think its worth the look
<Rugmonster> up365: no, I need it for x mins of activity. not inactivity
<LvanderRee> gpm_: so thanks again, and bybeye
<gpm_> LvanderRee: bye
<madman_> hi people, i installed compiz with xgl, when i do compiz start with the --replace gconf the compiz starts but i get no themes :(
<up365> Rugmonster: oh I see
<HiP_P> cybercod: your free of lulu
<Rugmonster> up365: yeah, I'm just going to get the timer off the stove and set it for 45 minutes
<CyberCod> HiP_P:  babel fish comes in handy sometimes
<madman_> i got the emerald themes but i cannot apply them :S
<Moxxon> How large should the file be for ubuntu?
<Moxxon> 698 MBs?
<up365> Rugmonster: I hope thats a Linux based timer and not Windows
<Zaggynl> use the md5sum to check
<CyberCod> i told him I didn't know spanish, and to go to #ubuntu-es, and that if it was a certain friend of mine, that they needed to quit playin
<zyth> maddler, restart the window decorator in the beryl menu
<zyth> er madman_ even
<Zaggynl> !md5 > Moxxon
<zyth> known bug.
<Rugmonster> Moxxon: if you want to make sure you downloaded the file correctly, check the MD5SUM
<HiP_P> yeah so you can say "i can speak your language" in some many languages
<madman_> how do i do that
<HiP_P> *cant even
<CyberCod> HiP_P:  yeah, i explained I was using a translator to make that text, else he would have thought I was full of it for saying I didn't know spanish
<frederific> When I try to log in to GNOME, it says my session lasted less than 10secs. The errors I get are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4137/
<alekzandr> i have edgy and I want to set up a keyboard shortcut to switch desktops, but under keyboard shortcuts there is no option for desktop switching like the ones i see in the howto on ubuntuforums any idea why?
<HiP_P> oh well you can but try
<Moxxon> Where do I download MD5SUM
<HiP_P> laters cybercod
<madman_> hi people
<CyberCod> HiP_P:  adios lol
<madman_> i started beryl and i did not see nothing
<madman_> the interface loads
<HiP_P> haha
<madman_> but i see white squares and rectangles
<jonah1980_2> hi guys, i've removed some lines out of xorg that i shouldnt have is there a way to autoreconfigure it without losing my compiz settings/entries? thanks
<TooR4u> what is the equivalent to wmr recorder in linux......?
<CyberCod> jonah1980_2:  make a backup, reconfigure it, then copy from your backup to the new one
<rizo> <!--
<rizo>   URW provides metric and shape compatible fonts for these 10 Adobe families.
<rizo>   -->
<rizo> sorry wrong window
<CyberCod> jonah1980_2:  it helps if you can do all that in command line
<Henry_Bean> Hello, i'm having an strange problem... if i run vmplayer from my user it doesn't run throwing this error several times in console "/libpixbufloader-png.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but if i run it as root (sudo vmplayer) everything goes fine... somebody knows what may be going on?
<jonah1980_2> CyberCod, thanks that's a good plan, how do i reconfigure it? which command is it?
<TooR4u> what is the equivalent to wmr recorder in linux......?
<CyberCod> jonah1980_2:  i forget, not enough sleep... sorry...
<CyberCod> does anyone else know?
<TooR4u> i want to capture the streaming video files ....
<madman_> so i start beryl and i see nothing
<madman_> it loads but after i get no themes
<madman_> i can switch applications but that's all
<CyberCod> madman, sounds like a window manager problem
<frederific> When I try to log in to GNOME, it says my session lasted less than 10secs; and doesn't start. The errors I get are: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4137/
<frederific> any ideas anyone?
<TooR4u> what is the equivalent to wmr recorder in linux......?
<TooR4u> i want to capture the streaming video files ....
<madman_> i think its because there is no default theme applied to beryl
<TooR4u> can any one help me..
<wojteczekm16> hej
<jonah1980_2> hey guys anyone know what command is to auto reconfigure xorg.conf?
<MarcN> jonah1980_2: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enyc> jonah1980_2: well i know "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ...
<CyberCod> frederific: from your errors sounds like something is amiss with dbus
<enyc> ** bugs with # 78005 77485 (SRU updates for qpsmtpd) need other people to install the package, configure it todo something (like deliver all mail to a maildir/) ('sudo dpkg-reconfigure qpsmtpd') and reboot, check the service still running and post "WorksForMe" comments, thanks ;-) **
<jonah1980_2> thanks that's great guys
<alekzandr> TooR4u,  try this website: http://all-streaming-media.com/record-video-stream/all-streaming-video-recording-software.htm#recmp
<TooR4u> yah
<TooR4u> i have tried
<TooR4u> but it is not free software ...
<rjg_> I have a application called JAckfield that I'd like to build from SVN. It's repository is:
<rjg_> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/jackfield/trunk
<rjg_> and I do have the subversion packages installed....Can someone give me a step by step walkthroughon how to build it?
<TooR4u> we have to pay $19
<frederific> CyberCod, is it possible to reinstall it?
<jt_a7x_3> I just ran `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and now how do i run it/
<CyberCod> frederific:  i have no clue, i just know that the dbus service is used for sending messages between applications... its a place to start looking
<alekzandr> anyone know about desktop switching keyboard shortcuts?
<CyberCod> frederific:  perhaps you inadvertently turned off that service somehow
<SecrethX> xtknight, that didnt work either
<madman_> thanks
<madman_> i missed the beryl packages :)
<rjg_> alekzander: ask that at the channel: #beryl
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  you select a gnome session at the login screen
<jt_a7x_3> No, I'm in a command line interface.
<jt_a7x_3> I used the minimal install cd.
<frederific> CyberCod, thanks
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3: startx
<jt_a7x_3> okay.
<jt_a7x_3> command not found.
<xtknight> SecrethX: it compiled fine though? and installed file?
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  sorry, never used minimal install before, was just a guess
<jt_a7x_3> k
<imc_> SQUID question:: Having trouble logging into squid server; getting  "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3 Protocol mismatch." The  /var/log/auth.log on the squid proxy side  says: blackrock sshd[11270] : Bad protocol version identification 'GET http://mail.google.com/mail/?ik=[session stuff removed] ' from UNKNOWN. Remote Gentoo server where squid is running runs OpenSSH_4.3p2, OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004;  this machine runs OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-5ubunt
<jt_a7x_3> Theres not really any documentation on it
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  somethign to do with gdmstart i think
<SecrethX> xtknight, it did install and compile fine, but it didnt install the missing file
<jt_a7x_3> CyberCod: okay.
<SecrethX> xtknight, gnome-cups-add in console return a whole bunch of errors like this:
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  try gdmsetup
<rjg_> I have a application called JAckfield that I'd like to build from SVN. It's repository is:
<rjg_> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/jackfield/trunk
<rjg_> and I do have the subversion packages installed....Can someone give me a step by step walkthroughon how to build it?
<CyberCod> jt, sorry,    sudo gdmsetup
<SecrethX> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4141/
<jt_a7x_3> sudo: gdmsetup : command not found.
<black_13> does ubuntu have a analogue of debian's make-live live cd creator?
<digitom> hello.
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  clueless again, perhaps you can google a howto?
<xtknight> SecrethX: argh
<xtknight> SecrethX:  i dont know.  apparently epson printers are hell under linux.  those dont really look like errors though
<CyberCod> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Asl[a] n> Guys, how do i configure a serial port- it can be easily accessed from windows using Start-> accessories-> communications-> hyper terminal
<SecrethX> xtknight, no they are warnings :p apparently I have gutenprint5.1 installed, whilest I just compiled 5.0
<ltbarcly> is there any way to get the console resolution up to 1600x1200?
<Asl[a] n> I've never configured any serial devices (COM1/COM4 etc.) on linux before
<CyberCod> sorry, wrong one
<xtknight> SecrethX: lol that sucks
<SecrethX> xtknight, well, yea :P
<squid_moron> No squid geniuses out there, eh?
<coobra> :o
<digitom> need help with my rt61 based wlan card.I've installed the card like this howto. but it won't work. i think there is an error in my encryption config.
<CyberCod> ltbarcly:  you may need to add that mode to your xorg.conf file, and only if your card and monitor support it
<SecrethX> xtknight, how can I remove one of the two?
<ltbarcly> cybercod: not xorg, console
<jt_a7x_3> Is minimal CD the same at Alternate CD?
<digitom> ahh, like this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296822&highlight=rt61
<ltbarcly> cybercod: I don't even know if the kernel can do that
<Asl[a] n> !serial port
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial port - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CyberCod> ltbarcly:  sorry didn't read fully
<Lunar_Lamp> E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list (dist parse) <== I get that error when doing an apt-get update. What on earth is it reading from there for?!
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  no alternate cd installs full desktop, and from what i gather from you minimal only gives command line
<xtknight> SecrethX: :/
<jt_a7x_3> Well, the alternate cd i have to boot the desktop to install don't I?
<xtknight> SecrethX: remove the gutenprint in /usr/local/ i guess...im not sure
<st00ner> Hi, i just moved my ubuntu from my Sata drive to my IDE drive, i updated the FSTAB file just fine, and added an entry to my menu.lst in grub, but when i boot, it hangs on Begin: Waiting For Root...
<digitom> everytime i start "iwconfig" it shows my other encryption keys. but i don't know what is wrong
<st00ner> did i do something wrong with FSTAB?
<jt_a7x_3> How do I remove everything from my drive in linux commandline so I can start a fresh install?
<bleinmono> did you update grub?
<Asl[a] n> jt_a7x_3, try : rm -rf /
<idn> jt_a7x_3: do you want to back anything up first?
<jt_a7x_3> no
<idn> jt_a7x_3: just format the drive during the install - no need to delete everything
<jt_a7x_3> okay, was wondering if the install could do that.
<Asl[a] n> jt_a7x_3, seriously- you can do everything from your livecd
<dreckslord> hi all, is there someone who can tell me how to install a windows-network printer in linux?
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3:  the alternate cd installs the desktop via a textual interface
<st00ner> yes bleinmono: i made a new entry pointing to my new root
<variant> !cups | dreckslord
<jt_a7x_3> Okay, this is my problem.
<ubotu> dreckslord: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<st00ner> i get the splash screen, but it hanggs with that message
<idn> jt_a7x_3: yeah, just make sure you format the right partition :) I wiped a bunch of files I needed theother day
<jt_a7x_3> My CD drive works sometimes, so I rarely use it.
<CyberCod> jt_a7x_3: you can wipe partitions once you're using the alt cd
<digitom> Hello all. is it possible to get debug-messages from my rt61 driver module ?
<variant> dreckslord: those links should point you in the right direction
<bulmer> dreckslord: umm what is the printer model?
<Asl[a] n> jt_a7x_3, insert the cd and when it comes to gparted (partitioning your drives) choose to delete existing ones and create new ones
<jt_a7x_3> I have a 6.06 Live CD, can I install from boot screen, or do I have to load Desktop and click install icon?
<nox-Hand> How do I upgrade version of Ubuntu? i am on 6.06
<dreckslord> samsung ml1610. the printer is installed on an windows server and shared over the network
<rEsPeCT> t.net
<variant> jt_a7x_3: you can install from the login prompt (not under x)
<digitom> can anybody help my with my rt61 driver problem ?
<quaal> has anyone dealt with accessing an ntfs partition on a raid-0 array? i found this guide but does it work? it deals with patching the kernel. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557 is this necessary in 6.10?
<CyberCod> st00ner:  try hitting escape before it hangs... should show you more output
<idn> jt_a7x_3: just insert the cd and restart your computer, then when the menu loads just select the start/install ubuntu option. this would load the live CD ith the install on it. The installer should be on the desktop, so just open that and follow the instructions and u should be good
<bulmer> dreckslord: installe on a windows printer as in attached to the parallel port of that server?
<variant> !install > jt_a7x_3
<spuddogg> In Edgy server, does anyone know how to display directory listings by page?  The problem is that sometimes when I 'ls' I cannot see the entire list on my screen.  Is there an 'ls -p' or something?  I tried 'ls --help' but I cannot see the top of that list either.
<rjg_> I have a application called JAckfield that I'd like to build from SVN. It's repository is:
<rjg_> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/jackfield/trunk
<rjg_> and I do have the subversion packages installed....Can someone give me a step by step walkthroughon how to build it?
<variant> spuddogg: ls | less
<jt_a7x_3> idn: It's just a pain to load the cd desktop on my laptop. But I can run things off HD fine.
<bulmer> spuddogg: ls -la|more
<st00ner> CyberGod: im booting without the splash screen so i can see all the information. after hardware detection, it hangs on waiting for root
<CyberCod> spuddogg:  i think ls |less does it
<idn> spuddog: add | more
<idn> ls | more
<spuddogg> variant, bulmer, CyberCod:  thanks
<idn> then you can press enter to see more
<variant> spuddogg: more or less in other words :)
<jt_a7x_3> But, I'm saying, If I put in the Live cd, and I install it without going to Desktop?
<CyberCod> spuddogg: |less is for one line at a time i think
<p33k4y> hello
<dreckslord> bulmer it is not a standalone network printer, it is connected over usb, but there are linux drivers on the web for it
<p33k4y> how can i make all mp3s open with XMMS by default when i double click them ?
<variant> jt_a7x_3: yeah, there is a boot option to not load x.. i forget what it is. press f3 etc at hte boot menu
<idn> if you dont want to GUI installer use the alternative cd, it has a text based installer
<jt_a7x_3> Okay, so that it 6.06 Live cd that i'd be using, once I install, and get to desktop that is run off my HD, can I upgrade to 6.10
<variant> jt_a7x_3: yes..
<jt_a7x_3> Or should I just burn 6.10 iso image file to cd and use?
<bulmer> dreckslord: ahh, again, one more time, it is attached to the windows server(which version?) via a usb ?
<jt_a7x_3> Would it take long to upgrade?
<variant> jt_a7x_3: less time than downloading a new cd, unless you have a very fast connection
<dreckslord> wait bulmer i need to translate attached. :)
<CyberCod> p33k4y: right click any mp3 hit properties and click the "Open With" tab, add a new entry of "xmms -e" if you want them added to the playlist, and select that entry and hit ok.  Now all mp3's should open upxmms and add themselves to the playlist
<CookedGryphon> hey, since i upgraded to edgy, i've not had a usplash theme. I used to have a custom usplash but can't seem to get the default one to work again, i've done update alternatives etc to make sure its set on the default one, and completely removed/replaced usplash, no luck
<jt_a7x_3> Well I have the iso on my pc already.
<variant> jt_a7x_3: although, you have to apply updates then do the upgrade.. so probably downloading a new cd would be best
<digitom> how to get debug messages from my RT61 based wlan driver? it's not connectig, and i don't know why !!!??
<jt_a7x_3> Okay. I already have the 6.10 image on my desktop so I can burn right now.
<idn> yeah get a fresh instal i would
<jt_a7x_3> Was just wondering which would be better.
<dreckslord> bulmer windows server 2000 advanced, usb 2.0
<ZMS> whats the difference between nvidia-glx in the repositories and the ./nvidia-installer at the nvidia site?
<rjg_> I have a application called JAckfield that I'd like to build from SVN. It's repository is:
<rjg_> http://svn.kryogenix.org/svn/jackfield/trunk
<rjg_> and I do have the subversion packages installed....Can someone give me a step by step walkthroughon how to build it?
<p33k4y> CyberCod, thanx, working :)
<jt_a7x_3> wtf? It just ejected and said it was done
<forgeuk> CyberCod: Got "Drapes" working, many thanks!
<bulmer> dreckslord: does the windows 2000 advanced have a service called LPD printer services?
<newbie77> Could someone tell me if it its possible to read correct data from /dev/sda with dd if at the same time the partitions on sda are mounted? Thanks
<CyberCod> man, I'm on a roll today
<jt_a7x_3> no way a ~700mb image was burnt in 10seconds
<dreckslord> oha w8 a moment
<idn> lol my friend just sent me a link to this blog about this guy who took a few hundred dollars of his dad to install vista for him, he installed ubuntu with beryl and kept the money, now his dad boasts about how good vista is compared to his sons mac lmao
<variant> newbie77: yes, it makes no difference
<xzk> idn: I SAW THAT TOO LOL
<newbie77> variant: thanks
<CyberCod> idn, yeah I saw that on digg the other day
<xzk> idn: he said hes going to tell his dad the truth in a few months haha
<jt_a7x_3> damn
<CyberCod> idn: pretty funny...
<jt_a7x_3> my cd-rw are only 700mb
<jt_a7x_3> 6.10 won't fit on there.
<variant> jt_a7x_3: yes it will
<xzk> What time does the Super Bowl start?
<jt_a7x_3> I tried burning using Infra Recorder and it said it can't
<xzk> XLI
<ubuntu> hey
<jt_a7x_3> I'll try a different cd.
<jacquesptd> hey
<idn> jt_a7x_3: it should it on a normall CD
<variant> jt_a7x_3: your on windows now?
<jacquesptd> i have a big big big big big big problem
<jt_a7x_3> I'm both.
<CyberCod> The leader of Romania thanking Bill Gates for having such easily pirated software was a real kick in the pants
<jacquesptd> i had a crash of electricty
<variant> jacquesptd: just ask
<jacquesptd> and then as usual
<jacquesptd> my etc had disapeared
<jt_a7x_3> I have windows on my main PC, because it's Media Center and it's connected to majority of the appliances in the house.
<jacquesptd> grub ok
<masterninja> allo
<jt_a7x_3> I run 6.10 currently via vmware on it.
<jacquesptd> when it begins to start
<jt_a7x_3> but my laptop will have 6.10 from now on.
<dreckslord> bulmer yes
<jacquesptd> it stop at 1/20 of the orange bar on edgy loading
<Rounin> Hi... How do I see what files a package has installed and where?
<jacquesptd> and then a straight flashing
<Rounin> With apt-get if possible
<jacquesptd> so nothing
<newbie77> variant: I assume that it will also be possible to read something from /dev/sda1 with dd despite sda1 having been mounted?
<jacquesptd> recovering mode say at the last thing done
<a71> HI! Could somebody recommend me a good IRC Proxy? :)
<jacquesptd> but you can do anything
<variant> newbie77: yup
<jacquesptd> i go on livve cd
<Rounin> Sometimes I install a program, but I don't know where it is
<jacquesptd> i mount my disk
<jacquesptd> and no /etc anymore
<jacquesptd> but a file named etc
<CyberCod> jacquesptd: try hitting escape before it crashes, and you'll get more information of what is happening when it crashes.
<newbie77> variant: are you sure that this would not alter data at all?
<bulmer> dreckslord: find out which port that LDP services on your win2K is and see if you can telnet to it, most likely port 515 but verify anyways
<jacquesptd> this lready happenend
<CyberCod> jacquesptd: also, try logging in in recovery mode
<variant> jacquesptd: try speaking all on one line, it's intensly annoying to have someone talk you currently are in a busy channel
<jacquesptd> CyberCod: read juste uper
<variant> newbie77: yup
<Andy80> hi
<variant> newbie77: unless you mess up the command
<Tatster> Hi all.  Please forgive me if this is a bit of a newbie question.  I have a FC6 server running in my loft - what is the best way to share file on that to my Ubuntu machine??
<variant> Tatster: nfs or samba..
<CyberCod> jacquesptd: juste uper?
<Ashnal> I was wondering why i cant uninstall some of the apps that come with a default install of 6.10?
<newbie77> variant: alright, thanks again
<variant> Ashnal: for example
<variant> ?
<Andy80> sound stopped working on my ubuntu... for example if I try to play something from command line "totem song.mp3" I get this error: Creating link /home/andy80/.kde/socket-notebuntu.
<Andy80> can't create mcop directory, how can i fix this?
<Ashnal> ummm, evolution mail
<Lunar_Lamp> E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-multiverse.list (dist parse) <== I get that error when doing an apt-get update. What on earth is it reading from there for?! How can I fix this?
<Ashnal> says other things depend on it
<farruinn> Has anyone here install Ubuntu on a Sparc?
<Tatster> variant: I was guessing that it would be nfs or samba - just curious about which would be best?
<jt_a7x_3> Is a linksys wireless network card going to be a pain to configure for ubuntu 6.10?
<jacquesptd> so in fact after having tried all what you told me just right now cuz i know ubuntu a bit i cant do anything neither on recovering neiher anywhere else i dont have access to command line to i tried live cd and mounted the partition and saw i didnt had anymore any etc folder but file named etc
<alekzandr> can someone check if they have entries for desktop switching under System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts?
<jacquesptd> and when i try to access it it says input/ouput error
<jacquesptd> somthing like taht
<CyberCod> Andy80: make sure your sound card is plugged in firmly, maybe move it to another slot, or in case of onboard hardware, be sure its turned on in bios
<pirate-king> how do you get rid of the nautilus brown?
<Deep7> has anyone backported 1.0.13 to edgy at all?
<Danieldlsgnkdf> Hi.. Thinking about installing ubuntu on my computer (using windows unstable now :), but are there any good software for webdevelopment with ubuntu?
<Deep7> alsa 1.0.13 that is ?
<CyberCod> pirate-king:  themes
<Deep7> !alsa
<variant> Tatster: samba is good.. you can also use window on that too if you feel the need.. nfs is unix only (there might be some suport for windows with 3rd party apps)
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Andy80> CyberCod: I've a notebook...
<Asl[a] n> can anyone suggest a graphical editor for perl with syntax-highlighting, debugging and the works?
<pirate-king> evey thing but the nautilus is changed
<Tatster> variant: ok - thanks.
<Ashnal> how can i check what apps have what dependencies?
<jacquesptd> and im trying to backup all on an external disk but all i try to copy says operation not permitted so im lost and it's my only free day of work and im so sad
<farruinn> alekzandr: I do
<pirate-king> not in there
<alekzandr> Danieldlsgnkdf, we do web dev and find we are more productive under linux than windows, there are great tools now
<masterninja> wings 3d wont load
<jacquesptd> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/hdc8$ cd etc
<jacquesptd> bash: cd: etc: Input/output error
<alekzandr> farruinn, thanks, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<pirate-king> the nautilus splash screen from brown
<Danieldlsgnkdf> okey nice
<jt_a7x_3> alekzandr: What IDE do you use for programming?
<Andy80> CyberCod: mplayer gives me more debug info... do you wanna see them?
<jacquesptd> so the solution of someone is try to rinstall on it without formatting do you think it's the right thing i have to do ?
<farruinn> alekzandr: dapper
<jarhead756> for gxine movie player, what package should i install so i can playback wmv?
<jacquesptd> cant i transform this etc file in a folder again ,
<alekzandr> jt_a7x_3, i just started using kdevelop, it's pretty good
<CyberCod> Andy80:  pastebin it
<tuxub>  /join #ubuntu+1
<jt_a7x_3> Alright, I'll have a look.
<Andy80> CyberCod: http://pastebin.ca/340288
<Danieldlsgnkdf> something i'm not happy about, is the missing photoshop ?
<alekzandr> farruinn, : it looks like those went away in edgy, I don't know how to get them back, and I miss the keyboard shortcuts
<NET||abuse> hey all, can anyone help me with something here.. trying to get bind to start up.. i get an error in /var/log/syslog,, " couldn't open pid file '/var/lib/named/var/run/named.pid': No such file or directory \n named[2868] : exiting (due to early fatal error)"
<Asl[a] n> guys, i cannot login to a gnome-session. even failsafe-gnome fails :(
<farruinn> alekzandr: should be able to reset them easily enough
<NET||abuse> /var/lib/named is the chroot i've set for bind, and bind is set to run as user bind
<Asl[a] n> what should i do? reinstall gnome?
<jacquesptd> ok so many people asking question i will never have a solution :-
<jacquesptd> (
<alekzandr> Danieldlsgnkdf, gimp is really amazingly capable, lat night I got my wacom graphire working with it and works very well
<jt_a7x_3> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Danieldlsgnkdf> okey sounds good, will try ubuntu then..
<Danieldlsgnkdf> thanks!
<alekzandr> for web work i really don't need extremely advanced photoshop features, gimp does everything we have needed so far
<Inan> gayz !
<masterninja> Wings 3d is not load up does anyone know how I can get it to boot up thanks!
<CyberCod> andy80, my professional opinion is ... thats pretty messed up
<alekzandr> farruinn, how can i reset them?
<jt_a7x_3> I'll keep windows for my graphic design needs :D
<Danieldlsgnkdf> ah okey..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d83-186-84-67.cust.tele2.be]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<CyberCod> Andy80: see what options you have for the default sound device in "Sounds" under "Administration"
<Andy80> CyberCod: now works again. Maybe I found the cause: probably not all processes were killed when I logged out from Scratchbox
<alekzandr> jt_a7x_3, what do you need to do that you can't under linux?
<assasukasse> hello everyone how can i stop compiz when susped?
<assasukasse> can i add a script in /etc/acpi/suspend ?
<farruinn> alekzandr: Ah right, the actions are missing, not just shortcuts for those actions. Sorry, I'm running on no sleep right now.
<jt_a7x_3> alekzandr: It's not so much of a lack of features, It's because I'm more comfortable with Adobe enviroment.
<CyberCod> hmmm... did someone cry "wolf"? i could have swore i just heard someone say that.... just kidding, glad its working again Andy80
<masterninja> #ubuntu-uk
<Vuen> hi, is there a command line utility for tagging ogg files? (like eyeD3 but for ogg)
<alekzandr> no prob, i wanted to see if this was removed, it looks like it is
<alekzandr> i wonder who to contact about it, probably a gnome issue
<masterninja> Wings 3D is not booting up, does anyone know why? :(
<farruinn> alekzandr: You *can* however go into gconf-editor and edit apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<Andy80> CyberCod: probably it's a Scratchbox bug: I've upgraded it yesterday... since yesterday I had not this problem
<alekzandr> jt_a7x_3, yeah, they have really made a nice suite of apps, th linux world is much more primitive
<sUs> quick newbie question: I have a .deb file, which command shall I type in order to install it?
<alekzandr> farruinn,  thanks, i will look at that now
<jt_a7x_3> sUs: you can double click it, most likely.
<sUs> thank ^__^
<CyberCod> sUs: you could just double click it
<superdave888> hi anyone: anything wrong with a LAMP server acting also as a mail server? or should this be two separate boxes?
<jt_a7x_3> superdave888: Not sure if I'm right but, it should be fine as long as they aren't using the same ports.
<superdave888> jt_a7x_3: thanks
<farruinn> superdave888: you'll be fine
<quaal> is this what i do to install the kernel source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelSourceDriver
<brngyn> I need help
<alekzandr> superdave888, we do it all the time, running qmail and vpopmail
<ikonia> qmail and vpopmail is a strong solution for vhosting
<dreckslord> bulmar
<jt_a7x_3> brngyn: ask a question, don't ask to ask.
<lordkeiden> wifi problem - i can ping 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.101 (dhcp lease address for the wifi card according to ifconfig), and i can get a lease from the router, but i cant ping my wifes lappy. she can ping me. i cant ping anything outside my own lappy. any ideas...please
<frederific> Would I be right in thinking that the top error of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4137/ means that *something* called by gtk is trying to run setuid or setgid?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: firewall ?
<brngyn> I have been installed the Ubuntu in my laptop, My Video Driver is Nvidia Ge Force 2 16Mb
<brngyn> I changed after so much time trying
<brngyn> the resolution
<brngyn> but I could not fix the colors
<opensourceje2> Alloha what are the minimum cpu and mem i can use for ubuntu?
<brngyn> some one knows help me ?
<M_Fatih> hi, i need fiest fawn herd 3's download mirror... where i can find?
<ikonia> opensourceje2: 256ram and a P3 700 is really usable
<alekzandr> qmail is awesome, we have been using it for 12 years now
<opensourceje2> ok tnx for the nfo
<jt_a7x_3> alekzandr: are you a part of a web firm?
<alekzandr> just hard to get runnung under debian
<ikonia> alekzandr: I agree, but there are some glitches that need to be patched out, like the double bounce issue - but thts not really for this channel
<lordkeiden> ikonia: removed dansguardian and tinyproxy... no firewall in that I installed, and i dont think ubuntu puts in a firewall by default does it?
<Byan> how do I make a directory writable for a user?
<alekzandr> jt_a7x_3, i own one
<opensourceje2> tnx bye
<ikonia> lordkeiden: no - ubuntu has no firewall
<pirate-king> how do you change nautilus color
<lordkeiden> ikonia: but thats what it ats like.
<ReKlipz> !mp3
<alekzandr> yeah, the double bounces are a pita
<ikonia> lordkeiden: your spot on , whats your wifes IP
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lordkeiden> acts
<farruinn> How do I find out what kernel modules are included on an install disc? I have a scsi cdrom that's been giving me trouble.
<xzk> Where can I get more good Repositories?
<jt_a7x_3> alekzandr: mind chatting more in private or an IM? If you don't mind, I want some more information about.
<alekzandr> sure
<ReKlipz> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ReKlipz> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ReKlipz> ...
<ikonia> alekzandr: if your interested I'm putting a qmail and vpopmail package together at the moment for ubuntu - and its NOT going to run from daemon tools
<lordkeiden> ikonia: i'm on the problem lappy now, just in a differant instalation.
<farruinn> ReKlipz: can you please just PM ubotu?
<bulmer> farruinn: do you have another linux machine you can use to mount this cdrom disk?
<jt_a7x_3> alekzandr: are you registered on freenode?
<Neopath> hey guys, I'm running beryl and I "forced" xgl by mistake.. and now my desktop freezes when I start beryl-manager..I want to go back to aiglx and I can't seem to find which text file to edit...
<frederific> how can I tell what processes are being run when I login?
<alekzandr> ikonia, i am interested, but why not daemon tools?
<lordkeiden> ikonia: so wifi hardware is all good.
<ikonia> lordkeiden: what IP does your wife get
<alekzandr> jt_a7x_3, yup
<ReKlipz> farruinn, im done, but next time I will
<alejita> hi
<ikonia> alekzandr: I don't have a problem with it - but I've had a lot of requests to allow init to control it
<lordkeiden> ikonia?on her lappy
<ikonia> lordkeiden: yes
<farruinn> bulmer: yes, I did 'mount -o loop ubuntu-<>.iso /temp/foo' but I'm not finding the filesystem that gets loaded
<lordkeiden> ikonia: 192.168.1.106
<ikonia> lordkeiden: and your ip was
<ikonia> ....
<alekzandr> ikonia, ot works so perfectly, i would be loathe to touch it
<lordkeiden> 192.168.1.101
<ikonia> alekzandr: maybe i'll do too packages
<bulmer> farruinn: look around carefully, the file must be there, it can not just appear from anywhere
<drkm> can anyone recommend some bulk file rename application?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: just a thought, if your default gateway is the router - perhaps its trying to route you through the internet rather than NOT using a gateway as it should
<ikonia> drkm: "mv"
<jrib> drkm: "rename"
<ReKlipz> later guys
<farruinn> bulmer: I have an older Sun server (c. 98) and I want to make sure the installer has the kernel module for recognizing the cdrom.
<alekzandr> i would love not have to install from source and create a damn fake package to stop debian from install exim over qmail every time i do an update
<capt-rogers> I use Edgy and a IBM Redwheel USB optical mouse. Is it just with optical/usb mice..or does the mouse pointer have the odd feeling of not being precise? It just slides around in the general direction of where your going ? Playing with the mouse settings does not change the 'mouse sliding around'
<ikonia> alekzandr: yes, thats part of the reason I'm packaging it up
<bulmer> farruinn: once you mount the cdrom, look around to see if the module is there
<digitom> how to get debug messages from my RT61 based wlan driver? it's not connectig, and i don't know why !!!??
<quaal> is this what i do to install the kernel source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelSourceDriver
<alekzandr> well, how do i keep informed about the status of your package?
<lordkeiden> ikonia: i'm in ofer my head a bit here... is that possible even though I am using the same lappy now but in a working install?
<ikonia> quaal: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> alekzandr: are you a regular in here ?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: yes that is possible
<Solecito> hi all o/
<Solecito> don't suppose there's anyone in here who can help me with an ubuntu webserver setup question?
<AskHL> Hey, I have trouble with the ATI driver for Mobility 9700. I followed the guide on the ubuntu wiki, but even so fglrxinfo still just says it's the Mesa driver which is used (and the performance agrees with that). Are there some *other* guides which may work? The installation procedure worked well in Dapper and Breezy.
<quaal> ikonia, i am trying to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557
<lordkeiden> ikonia: now i'm lost. so it *is* a problem with my install, right? and how can i fix it?
<ikonia> Solecito: just ask it
<quaal> ikonia, unless there is a better way to access ntfs partitions on a raid-0 array in 6.10 ?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: not really, you could just have picked up a rogue gateway
<ikonia> quaal: the windows partition is raided yes ?
<alekzandr> ikonia, depends on how busy i am ;-)
<quaal> ikonia, yes 2 sata drives on a Sil3112 raid-0 array
<ikonia> alekzandr: fair enough, I just ask as your one of the rare who uses it, and I would appriciate outside testing
<theshadow> AskHL: did you edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to use fglrx ?
<ikonia> quaal: I wouldn't bother if I was you
<antibody> hi all one simple question! why isn't NetworkManager+gnome/kde in the CD default install?is there any reason?where can I make a official request to put it in it?
<quaal> ikonia, what ?
<lasse> hi. Im having trouble changing the program to handle downloaded m3u, i have already configured firefox to open it with totem, but now i want to change it to xmms. Im running 2.0.0.1 on Ubuntu
<lordkeiden> ikonia : what can i do to fix it then?
<farruinn> bulmer: It's not laying around in the disk. I think it's in boot/initrd.gz or isofs.b, but I don't know how to access/mount those
<thompa> hi, I cant get my laserjet to print anymore
<ikonia> lordkeiden: check your routing table
<quaal> ikonia, why is that
<lasse> and that was for firefox
<alekzandr> i think we could work up some testing environment, i can pm you my email
<Solecito> I've got the server set up and it' sport forwarded thru my router.. it connects fine from outside my lan, but internally I have to use the box's internal address.. the external link won't work. Is that usual?
<ikonia> quaal: playing with windows "fake raid" drivers on linux - is just too much effort
<quaal> ikonia, i'm pretty sure i got it to work in mandrake a few years ago
<ikonia> alekzandr: please do so
<alekzandr> all of our servers are colocated and running debian sarge,
<lordkeiden> ikonia: in the router?
<quaal> ikonia, hmm
<ikonia> lordkeiden: no on your laptop
<quaal> i'd like to access the files so i guess its worth the effor
<quaal> t
<Ashnal> i was wondering how i can uninstall the evolution mail client without screwing everything up....im using 6.10
<ikonia> quaal: well, your not getting very far
<AskHL> theshadow, I have tried entering "ati" as the Driver as well as "fglrx". If I type "ati" the system behaves as before. If I type "fglrx", it is as before EXCEPT that a graphical artifact appears below the mouse pointer
<bulmer> farruinn: once you mount an iso and you see the file there, you can always expand a *.gz with your tar command
<brngyn> I'm trying to install CrossOver # ./install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.3.sh    but I receive the message: -su: ./install-crossover-standard-demo-5.0.3.sh: No such file or directory
<quaal> ikonia, ok.
<brngyn> pls help me
<farruinn> bulmer: you would think so, but I tried and it replied "read only filesystem"
<AskHL> theshadow, ...so apparently there is a difference. But fglrxinfo says the same either way, theshadow
<ikonia> brngyn: the file is missing
<brngyn> ikonia: but the file is there
<Solecito> I think my router is thinkin the request is for its OWN webserver and not forwarding it, because it's an internal request.. does that sond possible?
<bulmer> farruinn: what were the commands you used? and which file from the iso?
<transgress_> where are the torrent files for ubuntu?
<ikonia> brngyn: is it executable /
<brngyn> ikonia: I think so
<farruinn> bulmer: gunzip boot/initrd.gz
<ikonia> brngyn: check
<lordkeiden> ikonia: (swallowing well earned geek pride...ouch) um..so...how do i do that? i thought ifup/ifdown would do that, but i've done that 4 times on 4 differant reboots...
<brngyn> ikonia: I installed my ubuntu right now
<brngyn> Do I need install something to use .sh files ?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: ifup has nothing to do with your route - netstat -rn shows it
<ikonia> brngyn: check your file is executable
<theshadow> AskHL: in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file there is a "Device" section. in there you need to change the driver to "fglrx"
<HymnToLife> brngyn, a shell, and you most likely already have one :p
<brngyn> ikonia: how ?
<bulmer> farruinn: let me load my iso and look at that file
<ikonia> brngyn: right click properties on it
<ikonia> or ls -la
<brngyn> application/x-shellscript
<salim> hi, how can I boot ubuntu again?
<ikonia> salim: what ?
<brngyn> ikonia: application/x-shellscript
<ikonia> brngyn: what about being executable
<AskHL> theshadow, that is where I have changed the identifier. When it is "fglrx", the graphical artifact appears below the mouse (and the performance is as sluggish as otherwise)
<salim> I installed another distribution for testing and it installed its bootmanager grub on my /boot partition, and now Idont know how to set its boot manager to be able to boot ubuntu
<dreckslord> bulmar
<lordkeiden> ikonia how do i flush it...of force it to rebuild...
<dreckslord> are u still there?
<brngyn> ikonia: how can I see that?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: don't flush it - check its right
<bulmer> farruinn: am getting an error using tar -tvzf install/initrd.gz
<ubuntnub> can anyone help me with something: I am trying to burn an eltorito boot CD
<farruinn> bulmer: it's not a tarred file...
<cius> I've just complete a fresh install of dapper and for some reason firefox is not launching when I click it in the applications menu or launch it from a terminal
<ikonia> brngyn: click on the permissions tab
<frederific> what command can I run to find all executables whose permissions contain "s" (suid)?
<portek> Hmm.
<brngyn> ikonia: ok, and ?
<ikonia> brngyn: is it executable ?
<salim> and, can somebody help me?
<lordkeiden> ikonia - what do i do if it isnt? is there a file from this working install i can opy to that  broken one?
<portek> Polak moe jaki jest ? :)
<salim> my ubuntu /boot is vanished
<ikonia> lordkeiden: no - compare the routing tables
<salim> and on my ubuntu partition itself the /boot folder is empty
<ikonia> salim: re-install
<xtknight> !pl | portek
<ubotu> portek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<salim> there must be a better solution than reinstalling!
<ubuntnub> whenever someone is able, i have a question about burning an eltorito boot CD
<portek> Polska fajna jest. :D
<ikonia> salim: I'd just re-install if I was you
<brngyn> ikonia: only have Execute a checkbox on front but it was unchecked
<bulmer> farruinn: okay, i can use zcat initrd.gz
<lordkeiden> ikonia - to what? i don't know what "good" looks like.
<salim> then I'd lost all my files and home folder
<brngyn> and I already checked
<brngyn> now
<XiCillin> anybody here using 64-bit edgy?
<ikonia> brngyn: check it then
<ikonia> lordkeiden: the working install is "good"
<XiCillin> i'm woundering how ubuntu64 is now
<ikonia> XiCillin: its fine if you require 64bit
<brngyn> ikonia: ok I did! and I tried to run again by Terminal
<brngyn> and I receive the same message
<ikonia> brngyn: run "file" against the problem file
<ikonia> brngyn: show me the output from ls -la $file
<theshadow> AskHL: sorry can't help much more :S if you have the driver correct and your monitor is correct and you have restarted there isn't much else i can provide :S
<XiCillin> ikonia, i don't 'require' it. if you don't require it go with 32-bit?
<lordkeiden> ikonia - oh...yeah... good answer. (blushing at the obvious)
<ikonia> XiCillin: pretty much
<ubuntnub> whenever someone is able, i have a question about burning an eltorito boot CD, please send me a private chat
<brngyn> ikonia: -rwxr-xr-x  1 brngyn brngyn 20090933 2007-02-04 15:03 install-crossover-standard-demo-6.0.0rc2.sh
<ikonia> lordkeiden: don't worry
<ublender_> does anyone here know anything about nautilus scripting?
<ikonia> ubuntnub: whats elroito ?
<ikonia> eltorito ?
<AskHL> theshadow, okay, thank you very much anyway.
<CyberCod> i've got a problem I'm sure no-one here will be able to fix
<ikonia> brynk_: run sh $file
<ubuntnub> eltorito is way to boot
<bulmer> eltorito is the term for bootable cdrom
<lordkeiden> and if they are differant? is there a text file to edit? seemd *nix is all text files...i so dig that.
<cius> anyone have an idea as to why firefox would not launch after a fresh dapper install
<cius> ?
<ikonia> lordkeiden: depends how they are different
<ubuntnub> El Torito is a specification for bootable CD using BIOS functions.
<ikonia> is Eltorito an ubuntu product ?
<XiCillin> ikonia, thanks, i have the athlon64 x2 4800+, i tryed 64-bit on breezy , it was alright everything didn't work right though.
<lordkeiden> so should i compare and do a pastebin? so you or others can see?
<ubuntnub> ikonia, i am unsure.
<CyberCod> somehow, due to having both onboard sound and a sound card (default device), my media keys on the keyboard for volume and mute no longer effect the volume, or mute the sound
<pirate-king> anybody know how to change the color in nautilus
<dreckslord> bulmer
<riotkittie> cius: try launching from a term and see if you get some kind of error?
<ikonia> XiCillin: define what your problems where
<ikonia> lordkeiden: just compare it - it should be obvious if something is wrong
<cius> riotkittie, i did that, it just throws me back to prompt, doesn't spit out anything.
<XiCillin> if i remember correctly, i ran into problems installing software and dependencies and stuff
<bulmer> dreckslord: yes?
<ikonia> XiCillin: that sort of thing should be fine, but things like flash plugins, codecs, etc etc are still incompatible
<ikonia> cius: do a "which firefox" then do a "file" against that file
<Lunar_Lamp> !xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lordkeiden> ikonia - rebooting into my broken - be bak soon. thanks
<bulmer> dreckslord where you able to telnet to that LDP services running on your w2k ?
<dreckslord> bulmer my windows server has an protocol installed to share the printer with unix systems
<Lunar_Lamp> Bah
<farruinn> bulmer: I'll just burn the disc and see what happens when it boots
<XiCillin> ikonia, yea those were the other issues
<dreckslord> bulmer no im not cuz of some ntlm protocol
<ikonia> XiCillin: yeah - they aren't going away on any 64bit os for a while
<bulmer> farruinn: i wish you luck
<urf> hi, when i try to install realplay with synaptic i get "depends: xlibs but it is not available" any ideas?
<cius> ikonia, /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox/firefox'
<XiCillin> 5.04, was breezy right?
<XiCillin> what was 5.10?
<ikonia> urf: xlibs is not available - check if you can see it in the search
<XiCillin> oh wait
<XiCillin> nm
<ikonia> XiCillin: doesn't mater - its the same old
<ikonia> cius: run it against the links target
<bulmer> dreckslord: google for this " heretrythis windows linux printing  " thats the guide i used
<urf> ikonia: there is an xlibs-dev, but no xlibs
<dreckslord> thanks
<ikonia> urf: hmmmm there you go
<farruinn> bulmer: thanks, though I dont' have high hopes :) The relevant module is causing a kernel panic in the debian installer. This is just a crapshoot that ubuntu's will work
<ferret_0567> Has anyone tried bootchart with Sun Java installed? Did the installation of bootchart and it's deps mess up anything Sun Java related?
<urf> ikonia: by search i presume you mean in synaptic right?
<ikonia> urf: spot on
<cius> ikonia, it spat the same file back out at me, I'll try executing it directly
<urf> ikonia: ok, so i should try installing htat first & then realplayer again?
<ikonia> urf: if you can't find the package - there is no point
<ikonia> cius: how can a links target spit the same file out
<Mixx> i can't seem to figure out how to do this in windows, so I thoguht I'd give it a try through SAMBA in Ubuntu:  I have a windows directory full of shortcuts to some favorite pictures.  How can I copy and paste the ACTUAL files from the shortcuts into another directory?
<bulmer> farruinn: maybe try suse, those are much stabler imho
<ferret_0567> I want to install bootchart, but it is not going on this machine until I know it's not going to touch my Sun Java JDK
<ikonia> cius: follow the links through to the real file
<ubuntnub> if anyone knows where i can get a stage2_eltorito file, I would be much obliged
<farruinn> bulmer: ok, thanks for the tip
<urf> ikonia: oh, i was under the impression that you were saying xlibs-dev might be equivalent to xlibs
<cius> ikonia, /usr/lib/firefox/firefox must be the real file, when I did a which on it, it spat that same file back at me
<vox754> News: If you are having problems with your wireless card, try downloading the latest "ndiswrapper 1.37". My card works now.
<ikonia> urf: it maybe - but realplayer doesn't want a package called that - so it will fail
<ikonia> cius: run file against it
<urf> ikonia: i see. is there any other way to install realplayer?
<cius> ikonia, ah, ok, file tells me its a shell script executable
<ferret_0567> A D-Link DWL-G650 should work without any configuring on Ubuntu 6.10, others said
<ikonia> urf: not from within an ubuntu package
<ferret_0567> That card is coming in the mail
<ikonia> cius: view the script and see what its trying to launch
<ikonia> ferret_0567: we don't need a running comentry of what your getting and how
<lasse> hi. Im having trouble in Firefox with changing the program to handle downloaded m3u, i have already configured firefox to open it with totem, but now i want to change it to xmms. In file types it just sais SPL.  Im running 2.0.0.1 on Ubuntu Edgy
<ikonia> lasse: firefox doesn't select what it opens with
<urf> i have seen some mentions of something called a "commercial repository" with a realplayer .deb
<mjpollock87> i tried installing ubuntu today,  and it came up saying "Uncompressing linux...  Ok, Booting the Kernel"   then says "   [17179569, 14000] ]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP   "   then just hangs there,  anyone know what the problem could be?
<ikonia> urf: there is a commercial repo in ubuntu - and you use it the same was as all the others
<AlexC_> urf: yes, just enable it
<XiCillin> does ubuntu have a page with the differences in dapper and edgy?
<ikonia> XiCillin: not that I'm aware of
<ForgeAus> um distrowatch has some information
<urf> i don't see a commercial repo in the synaptic repo options
<ForgeAus> like versions
<ikonia> urf: search the wiki
<ForgeAus> but as for things missing or added? I don't know
<urf> ikonia: ok, thanks.
<ShadowX^> hi all
<ForgeAus> distrowatch only tracks some key packages anyway
<Rappermas> can you set up software raid between a SATA and PATA hard drive?
<lasse> ikonia: I pressed the always open this kind of file with this program in the download dialoge
<Solecito> I've got the server set up and it' sport forwarded thru my router.. it connects fine from outside my lan, but internally I have to use the box's internal address.. the external link won't work. Is that usual?
<Solecito> I think my router is thinkin the request is for its OWN webserver and not forwarding it, because it's an internal request.. does that sond possible?
<ikonia> lasse: I suspect the OS is overriding it
<mjpollock87> i tried installing ubuntu today,  and it came up saying "Uncompressing linux...  Ok, Booting the Kernel"   then says "   [17179569, 14000] ]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP   "   then just hangs there,  anyone know what the problem could be?
<ForgeAus> Rapper interesting question, I have no idea!
<ikonia> Solecito: do you know your public IP
<cablesm102> Does anyone know why "core.xxxx" files are showing up in my home folder?
<cius> ikonia, it looks like the script is running /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<Solecito> ikonia, yes
<lasse> ikonia, where could i change the .m3u handling in ubuntu?
<Rochvellon> i've got a javabased program, which can minimized to tray. what can i do that this program appears in this tray? ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> lasse: not sure
<cius> file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<bulmer> cablesm102: it created a core dump?
<lasse> ikonia, i dont thing youre right
<ikonia> cius: so execute that file from a terminal
<ikonia> lasse: o
<lasse> *think
<ikonia> ok
<cablesm102> bulmer, any reason they show up in my home folder?
<Rappermas> should be interesting to see....
<lasse> ikonia, check your edit - prefrences - content - file types
<ikonia> lasse: I don't need to thanks
<bulmer> cablesm102: i thought thats where it gets dump if you were the owner of the apps
<lasse> ikonia, :) ok
<Solecito> ikonia.. that's the one I'm having a problem with
<Solecito> maybe I didn't explain properly
<cius> ikonia, that did it, gave me an error I can work with :-)
<cablesm102> bulmer, seems like it should put them in /var/crash... but whatever.
<ikonia> cius: good man
<cius> missing libmozjs.so
<ikonia> cius: did you get firefox from the ubuntu repo ?
<CrossFire> moin
<mjpollock87> i tried installing ubuntu today,  and it came up saying "Uncompressing linux...  Ok, Booting the Kernel"   then says "   [17179569, 14000] ]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP   "   then just hangs there,  anyone know what the problem could be?
<cius> ikonia, kep the install that came on the dapper desktop install, even tried reinstalling through synaptic, still no dice
<phpnub> mjpollock87: you should use the install NOACPI
<CrossFire> how to deinstall the videoplayer in ubuntu???
<ikonia> mjpollock87: you may want to try disabling acpi - but you'll need to search the wiki for that as if I try to talk you through it you may start with "what - and "how"
<ikonia> CrossFire: apt-get remove
<mjpollock87> ikonia: i checked my bios for the power management,  and turned it off,  if that is what your talking about,  and i still have the same problem
<ikonia> mjpollock87: no - in the linux kernel
<mjpollock87> hmmmm got'cha
<phpnub> I did a new install last night and I can't get Xorg to draw the cursor.
<vox754> mjpollock87: you should give your motherboard details, brand, laptop/PC, ...
<phpnub> I've tried several different drivers but I still get the same thing
<mjpollock87> heh,   really old computer
<CrossFire> it sais: cant find videoplayer package
<phaedra> mjpollock87,  try typing noacpi at the boot prompt
<mjpollock87> its a school project,   its an old cyrix 180mhz,  80mb of ram...
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a strange issue with my keyboard. Some shortcuts only work when numlock is ON (alt+tab) and others only when it is off (ctrl+c).  I think this is an issue to do with alt/ctrl - how do I fix it?
<ikonia> mjpollock87: no way is that going to boot
<mjpollock87> well... i'm not using for a nice GUI and everything
<bulmer> mjpollock87: you may try DSL distro..
<ikonia> mjpollock87: it won't boot
<phpnub> might want to try xubuntu
<mjpollock87> i need just some development tools on it,  a command line,  and ssh server
<urf> woot! thanks guys, it worked
<ikonia> phpnub: thats just a different front end ? how wiill that help
<CrossFire> i cant uninstall the videoplayer, it sais: cant find videoplayer package
<ikonia> mjpollock87: it won't boot
<urf> ubuntu++
<mjpollock87> hmmm okay
<mjpollock87> is there any way i could put any form of linux on the machine,  or is it hopeless?
<Rappermas> has ZFS been released yet?
<bulmer> mjpollock87: you may try DSL distro..damn small linux
<ikonia> mjpollock87: dsl maybe
<phpnub> less ram needed for xubuntu to run
<ikonia> or an OLD distro
<Lunar_Lamp> CrossFire, that's because the package isn't called "videoplayer". There are lots of different videoplayers out there, you need to say which one you want.
<mjpollock87> okay thank you
<variant> mjpollock87: youc an use gentoo np.. will take yo ua few weeks to install though :)
<cablesm102> CrossFire, the default one in Ubuntu is Totem. But it's part of the ubuntu-desktop package, so you may have to remove both
<CrossFire> in the option "add/remove software" it named video-player
* ferret_0567 starts up KTorrent with Xubuntu, Ubuntu, and Kubuntu 6.10
<cablesm102> !ubuntu-desktop | CrossFIre
<ubotu> CrossFIre: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<mjpollock87> what is gentoo? lol
<variant> mjpollock87: a from source distro..
<cablesm102> mjpollock87, it's a distro that compiles everything when you install it
<ikonia> variant: I disagree - the 2.6 kernel will not boot
<defrysk> gentoo is a file manager ....
<vox754> !gentoo
<variant> ikonia: disagree with what?
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ikonia> defrysk: that is also true
<kontingenz> can someone advice a mp3 tagging tool with oddb support?
<ikonia> variant: that gentoo will work on his hardware
<phaedra> mjpollock87, You might get slackware to boot/run on that...
<defrysk> kontingenz, easytag perHAPS ?
<phpnub> bah I'm loading centos
<mjpollock87> actually yes
<variant> ikonia: I installed gentoo ona  386 with 2.6 kenrel
<mjpollock87> see,  i tried fedora 2, and 6,  neither would boot
<variant> ikonia: (cross compiled of course)
<ikonia> variant: really, I'm very surprised you got away with that
<ikonia> variant: of course
<jonah1980_2> dudes can anyone tell me how to restart my desktop but without closing X etc cos i'm backing some work up and can't close X but i've lost my desktop icons
<variant> ikonia: why? I assure you it's true
<defrysk> mjpollock87, low on ram ?
<kontingenz> defend, i have seen easytag. perhaps I should try this
<mjpollock87> now i cant get ubuntu to boot.. but i did notice slackware would boot and install,  the only problem was that it had a scratch in the cd and could not install packages i needed
<ikonia> variant: I don't doubt you, I'm just surprised
<jonah1980_2> and nautilus isnt working
<defrysk> mjpollock87, make sure to get a txtbased intaller
<variant> ikonia: why are you suprised?
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: can you try to do your stuff in a console ie command line?
<CrossFire> i removed totem, but is always open giga-tv streams witj it
<ikonia> variant: well, becaseu 1.) the 2.6 kernel has a mimum ram requirement of 24 meg and old boxes like that are normally lacking 2.) some of the newer stuff wasn't implimented on that period hardware
<jonah1980_2> bulmer, no cos it's half way through but's taken a few hours already...
<jonah1980_2> bulmer, so i'd lose what i've done so far
<jrib> jonah1980_2: why do you need desktop icons to backup your work?
<ikonia> variant: don't think its impossible, just an effort
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: killing your desktop is worst, again can you not use the console?
<CrossFire> the giga-tv stream always open with Totem, but i want to open it with VLC or mPlayer
<defrysk> CrossFire, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<variant> ikonia: yeah, but when you configure the gentoo kernel you don't add any of the "newer stuff" as i'm sure you know. plus, the 386 i had had exactly 32mb ram and 500mb swap space :)
<dimeotane> anyone know how to turn off the entery and exit messages ?  I'm using gaim
<jonah1980_2> bulmer, but something seems to have crashed... i just cant use my machine while it's backing up, cos i can't use nautilus and can't see stuff on desktop and there's some files i wanted to put on my pen drive but can't see them as desktop is crashed. though panel works and programs like firefox etc
<variant> ikonia: it was only as much effort as any other gentoo install.. :)
<ikonia> variant: your lucky on the ram front, and yes you can disable a lot of the features, but at the same time it sort of removes some of the base funcitonality eg, it will boot - but will it do anything
<ikonia> variant: I know it will do "stuff" but I mean anything worthwhile
<santa> hi
<variant> ikonia: yes, it had full networking support, iptables, tinyhttpd, ssh, nfs
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: once more, all the gui click can be had via a command line...try the command line method and do not depend on the gui stuff
<ikonia> variant: thats not bad on that little box
<defrysk> CrossFire, for vlc : mozilla-plugin-vlc  for vlc
<santa> anyone knows a script which changes the the graphical server from xgl to xorg
<variant> ikonia: and a 300MB scsi hard disk iirc
<marmer_> which line fore harware list in shell
<ikonia> I'm pleasently surprised
<marmer_> which line fore harwdare list in shell
<marmer_> ops!
<ikonia> marmer_: which tecnique to not ask the same question 2 times in a minute
<sacater> when i compile stuff from source, wheres the uninstall script script
<ikonia> marmer_: which tecnique to not ask the same question 2 times in a minute
<ikonia> sacater: there isn't one
<variant> ikonia: yes, performance was acceptable too. providing it wasn't asked to do more than one thing at a time :)
<jstarcher> Is there anyway to get more desktops in fluxbox?
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: you understood what I meant by a console right? like  control+al+f2
<marmer_> ikonia: sorry!
<Red-Sox[away] > I can't write or delete files on my NTFS drive
<sacater> ikionia: then how do i get the stuff off my machine
<vox754> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mjpollock87> hm
<variant> jstarcher: yes, been so long since i used it that i cant remember how though, i am sure there is a menu option
<variant> !fuse | Red-Sox[away] 
<ubotu> Red-Sox[away] : Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jstarcher> Red-Sox[away] : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<variant> Red-Sox[away] : and the bit about it being "very unsafe" is a fairly big exageration
<jrib> jstarcher: they're callecd "workspaces", look for options about that
<k0k0> hi guys
<Red-Sox[away] > k
<variant> ikonia: you know who administers the ubotu bot?
<jstarcher> variant, jrib, okay thanks
<vox754> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<alekzandr> !ntfs-3g
<CrossFire> CrossFire, sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla = ive do it, and its still open when i open streams^^
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<alekzandr> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jstarcher> variant, jrib, ahh yes, it's right on the menu :) Thanks!
<noname> I have seen screenshots of xfce that are pretty nice. in some of them the panel has round corners. how do I make my panel have round corners?
<k0k0> thanks ubotu
<k0k0> can i import my firefox settings,themes and extensions somehow?
<vox754> !ubotu | k0k0
<ubotu> k0k0: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> k0k0,  sure .. just copy over the .mozilla/firefox directory
<CrossFire> when i try to install mozilla-plugin-vlc it sais: Error: Depency is not satisfiable: vlc-nox
<jonah1980_2> bulmer, yeah i can get to a console but if i restart the gdm i'll lose what i've done half of... wont i?
<pirate-king> anybody know how to change the brown on nautilus?
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: do not start the gdm, just do the moving from the command line
<Wowbagger> Hey, I'm running ubuntu 6.10 on a Dell D820. I can't connect to neither WEP nor WPA-secured networks. Can anyone help me? I'm a total Linux n00b.
<CrossFire> when i try to install mozilla-plugin-vlc it sais: Error: Depency is not satisfiable: vlc-nox
<k0k0> i'll try that, thanks
<jrib> CrossFire: is that the entire error?
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: besides, be patient and let the system finish your backup okay? dont rush :)
<vox754> News: If you are having problems with your wireless card, try downloading the latest "ndiswrapper 1.37". My card works now.
<k0k0> rather impressed, tried ubuntu a year ago, it has come far
<jonah1980_2> bulmer, but it's already doing the moving, i just figured i could do some other stuff while it was from gui, but looks like i'll have to wait til it's finished and then reboot...
<CrossFire> the error appears, when i open the .deb package
<jonah1980_2> bulmer, yeah i'll have to wait this one out. thanks though
<jrib> CrossFire: why are you using a .deb pacakge instead of the ubuntu repositories?
<Lunar_Lamp> CrossFire, that's because the package isn't called "videoplayer". There are lots of different videoplayers out there, you need to say which one you want.
<bulmer> jonah1980_2: what exactly you want to do while the backup is happening?
<Lunar_Lamp> Oops.
<CrossFire> i dont find other
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a strange issue with my keyboard. Some shortcuts only work when numlock is ON (alt+tab) and others only when it is off (ctrl+c).  I think this is an issue to do with alt/ctrl - how do I fix it?
<jrib> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc | CrossFire
<ubotu> crossfire: mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<vox754> Wowbagger: join "#ndiswrapper"
<Laurence> Random question... Back in my (sorry!) Windows days, there was a program called DivxFix for re-indexing partially downloaded avi files... Does anyone know of something similar for Ubuntu? (in apt would be nice, but I'm sure I can manage from elsewhere)
<jrib> CrossFire: have you enabled universe?
<CrossFire> whats that, im a newbie
<jrib> !universe | CrossFire
<Wowbagger> Well, I can connect to unsecured wireless networks. So I assume there's nothing wrong with my network card?
<ubotu> CrossFire: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vox754> Wowbagger: join "#ndiswrapper"
<bulmer> Lunar_Lamp: umm look to using keymaps to see how the keys are mapped, am not familiar enuff with it though
<Wowbagger> k.
<variant> Laurence: mplayer --forceidx /file.avi or whatever
<CrossFire> whats !universe, event not found
<variant> Laurence: you can use mencoder to make that permanant
<Laurence> Ah, thanks! I'll give that a shot.  :-)  Will that just reindex and play it, or does it overwrite?
<jrib> CrossFire: !universe tells the bot to talk to you, read what he said :)
<Laurence> Great! Thanks very much. I'll give it a shot.
<variant> Laurence: that will just index it, (it might be -idx actualy) use mencoder to encode that
<CrossFire> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<variant> Laurence: mplayer/mencoder are the same program (apt-get install mplayer) will giv eyou both
<noname_> hey. I have xfce. does anone know where I can download plugins/items for the panel? hm. i hope someone understand what i mean
<dimeotane> noname_: you tried synaptic?
<dimeotane> there's a few there
<ReK_> i'm having some trouble installing ubuntu. it always stalls at the same place (text install, alt cd for amd64), and it's not the cd because it stalled at the same place, though eventually finished, using the kubuntu dvd
<noname_> dimeotane: yup. I didnt find so many there =/
<ReK_> it stalls at the 'select and install software' stage at 6%, the dialog simply says please wait
<quaal> dimeotane,  what is synaptic ?
<Music_Shuffle> !synaptix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<quaal> Music_Shuffle, thanks
<theqkash> hello, did anyone from there installed sipX?
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<prower> Hello :> Kind of an off topic question, since I'm using MEPIS...but on topic in a way ;> What happens when Canonical decides to drop support for the Dapper repositoriess?
<prower> (repositories)
<jrib> prower: no more security updates
<quaal> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<dungodung> root is the owner of my vfat partitions. I want to make myself the owner.
<prower> jrib: Oh, I see :/ And how long is their support for Dapper going to continue on for?
<jrib> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jrib> prower: dapper is lts so the above applies
<dungodung> how do I make myself the owner of those partitions
<nico> Hirvinen, i'm trying to make my vnc4server work but when i try to connect i get the folowing error:
<prower> jrib: Oh, I see...that must mean that support for dapper w/r/t deskto packages is about to run out, then :<
<nico> Sun Feb  4 20:04:32 2007
<nico>  CConn:       connected to host localhost port 5901
<nico>  CConnection: Server supports RFB protocol version 3.8
<nico>  CConnection: Using RFB protocol version 3.8
<nico> Sun Feb  4 20:04:35 2007
<nico>  main:        End of stream
<k0k0> anyone have 2 minutes spare time please?
<jdhore> hi, if i decide to run/install feisty Herd 3 will it automatically update to the packages for final when final comes out?
<sys0110> i have 1 question
<nico> does anybody know why the stream ends?
<HymnToLife> !ask | sys0110
<sys0110> asnt there is any rm files player?
<ubotu> sys0110: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> jdhore: yes if you update the packages on that day (or after).  But feisty quesitons should be in #ubuntu+1
<nico> I had to give the vnc password
<dreckslord> is there something like ares or kazaa 4 linux?
<jdhore> oh, ok, i didn't know what the Feisty channel was...i'm sorry
<HymnToLife> sys0110, the realmedia codecs are in !w32codecs, there is also a realplayer for Linux IIRC
<sys0110> ya
<sys0110> ok
<Moddeh> This may sound dumb, But is there a way I can upgrade my whole distro from the command line :/
<sys0110> but real player sucks
<knoppix> hay all, i have a problem. When i select linux in grub, it comes with Error 15: File not found
<dungodung> or better yet: does anyone know the command to enable "users" group to access certain mounted drives and/or folders
<sys0110> it doest have play list
<sys0110> its shit
<zeembo> hi all, is there an easy way for me to get dual screen working on my comp?  either mirrored or extended desktop is fine.
<siikah> Moddeh, if youre running ubuntu.. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sys0110> isnt there is any player supports .RM Files
<Moddeh> siikah - Doesnt that just do individual packages?
<jrib> sys0110: mplayer with w32codecs
<siikah> Moddeh, yeah, but all which needs updating. you might want to take a look at apt-get dist-upgrade
<sys0110> ok , 1 sec i will try it
<Moddeh> Okey, I thought that was just the kernel =/  I'd like to be able to upgrade my Ubuntu version so I access to more packages through apt-get
<Moddeh> As different distros use different servers for the packages dont they?
<Moddeh> Or do they =/
* Moddeh is new to debian/ubuntu
<alekzandr> farruinn,  what did you say i could do with gconf-editor to fix the missing keyboard shortcuts?
<stormy|> how do I see the partitions on my computer? (or drives..) I'm trying to mount my NTFS partition...
<siikah> Moddeh, yes they do.. I'm not sure what you want to do actually. update everything on your debian box?
<unop> stormy|,  fdisk -l
<defrysk> stormy|, mount
<unop> defrysk,  mount doesnt show devices that are unmounted
<defrysk> ooh sorry
<Moddeh> Ok, Theres packages I cant download with apt-get, but I *can* with a newer distro...
<Moddeh> So thats my reasoning for wanting to upgrade my distro
<Moddeh> Unless theres an easier way.
<Moddeh> (Editing a file which contains the list of servers or something? )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<unop> Moddeh,  what packages are you after?
<Moddeh> I forgot now =/
<sys0110> and why when i open amarok and kaffeine it says that xine is corrupted or something like that  (i think it needs KDE Libs)
<Moddeh> I did have a little list.
<thug> can anyone please explain me why azureus keeps crushing ? i cannot even open it anymore
<thug> Aborted (core dumped)
<thug> thats what i get
<stormy|> unop:  it's not showing my drives... what about the partitions i have mounted as of now?
<the_hammer> hi all
<stormy|> nvm found it i think :)
<the_hammer> does anyone here at all have a pcmia wireless card?
<siikah> Moddeh, apt-get downloads from the sources/servers specified in /etc/apt/sources.list. you might want to compare that one on the two boxes.
<unop> stormy|,  mount lists currently mounted partitions -- /etc/fstab contains a lit of partitions to be mounted at boot
<stormy|> k
<stormy|> thanks
<Moddeh> siikah! Thanks! Thats what I wanted to know :D
<MudkipRape> So i herd you liek mudkips?
<the_hammer> anyone?
<siikah> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-ull-43-211.51-151.net24.it]  by Seveas
<siikah> someone stepped on a cable?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.90.216.221]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<Byan> O_o
<pirate-king> how do you change nautilus splash screen color?
<pirate-king> how do you change nautilus splash screen color?
<Simpleton> i dont get it, how can a dcc packet crash routers
<pirate-king> anyone?
<the_hammer> i highly doubt this many ppl there isnt gonna be 1 wireless pcmia user
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Telroth!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b theshadow!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<unop> Simpleton,  bad router
* mode/#ubuntu [+b GodFather!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hoarycripple!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b the_hammer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by BearPerson
* mode/#ubuntu [+b stormy*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<pirate-king> where are the gurus?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pitti!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b paule!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<unop> pirate-king,  lurking, i think
<thug> when is feisty coming out ?
<pirate-king> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rand3438!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Simpleton> Everyone should just go out and buy a wrt54g
<Simpleton> or a usr4311
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Moddeh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<Simpleton> last time i checked compusa had them for like $1.99 after rebates
* nightrid3r is now auto-away after 1h idle
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Murf_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cablesm102!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<sys0110> why when i open amarok and kaffeine it says that xine is corrupted or something like that  (i think it needs KDE Libs)
<jrib> pirate-king: what is the nautilus splash screen?
<thug> anyone installed qbittorrent on ubuntu ?
<sys0110> cls
<pirate-king> jrib the screen you see after you login
<sys0110> hey thug
<black_13> does ubuntu have an analogue of debian's make-live tool?
<jrib> !splash | pirate-king
<ubotu> pirate-king: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<pirate-king> it is bron
<thug> sys0110 hey what ?
<sys0110> which torrent is good
<ConstyXIV> can you get mac-style ctrl-clicking on ubuntu?
<jrib> pirate-king: or do you mean the solid brown in the back?
<pirate-king> yeah
<thug> sys0110 dont know ... azureus its keep crashing because of java
<LvanderRee> Hello can anyone tell me why my multimediakeys (logitech dinovo) don't work in gnome and xfce, but are working in kde. When I run xev I only get feedback in kde
<jrib> pirate-king: system > preferences > login screen   change the color somewhere in there
<pirate-king>  !gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<pirate-king> nope
<jrib> what do you mean?
<pirate-king> I can change the brown there but not in that nautilus bar it is still brown
<jrib> pirate-king: the actual thing with icons you see is the gnome splash screen.  To change that just follow what ubotu said
<ss4> rra.org
<pirate-king> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ubuntnub> Can anyone help me with an external drive mounting problem?
<pirate-king> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ConstyXIV> ive got an apple pro mouse (1-button), and I want to know if I can get right-clicking by holding down ctrl or winkey, like on the macs
<iFreak> How come all the control themes I install look so ugly?
<iFreak> They are all the same square thing
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Moddeh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<thug> no one knows how to get the god dam qbittorrent installed ? i cannot get all the depends
<pirate-king>  !gconf-editor
<ubotu> gconf-editor: An editor for the GConf configuration system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 131 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<DEinspanjer> I need some help with initramfs.  Without going into a long sad sorrid tale, I have a install of Ubuntu 6.10 that worked fine when the drive it was installed to was the primary drive, but when I physically relocated the drive to the place it had to go moving forward, Ubuntu fails to boot. I see the grub splash, then an Ubuntu logo splash, then I get dumped into a "BusyBox v1.1.3 ash shell...
<DEinspanjer> ...with an (initramfs) prompt.
<prower> Hmm...how much desktop support is left for Dapper according to their LTS scheme? I'm assuming not much :>
<DEinspanjer> Is there a way I can one-time boot by running certain commands in this shell so I can go in and tweak config to get Ubuntu to recognize that it is the second physical drive now?
<prower> (Which is too bad, since Edgy is unstable on my system)
<litheum> prower: there are years of support left for 6.06, i believe
<ubuntnub> can anyone help me with a mounting problem? i am unable to write to my external drive
<sys0110> what is qbittoreent anyway
<sys0110> i think ktorrent is ok
<prower> litheum: Oh yes, but that's for server support :> Desktop support is a different story...I'm sure there's vulnerabilities in kdelibs that haven't been found yet, for example
<litheum> prower: i was not aware there was a difference between server & desktop support for this, hm
<ubuntnub> can anyone help me with a mounting problem? i am unable to write to my external drive "you do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<prower> litheum: 3 for desktop and 5 for server, I believe
<sys0110> how can i change the bash backgroud color
<sys0110> or the console text
<jrib> prower: dapper is 6.06 so support for desktop ends in 6.09,  June 2009
<sys0110> or the console text color
<litheum> prower: well , if it's 3 for desktop there are still 2.5 yrs of support, right?
<jrib> prower: erm that should be 9.06 but you get the idea
<prower> jrib: Ahh, okay...great :> Unfortunately the lab machines here are unstable on 6.10, so 6.06 has to keep running until there's a viable alternative
<ubuntnub> can anyone help me with a mounting problem? i am unable to write to my external drive "you do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<litheum> prower: why would you be trying to deploy experimental software on all of your lab machines?
<wachunei> ubuntnub, me sure you mount it with your gid
<prower> litheum: Usual upgrade churn cycle that people seem to think is necessary ;> Tested it on one of the machines rather than all of them at once, obviously...but 6.10 froze up a lot, whereas 6.06 was fine
<wachunei> !gid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> litheum: 6.10 isn't experimental
<litheum> jrib: ah, ok then
<wachunei> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Moddeh> Uhmmmm... My /etc/apt/sources.list file is empty :|
<litheum> sure seemed like it should be "experimental" when i tried to install it ;)
<wachunei> !cl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> litheum: heh, I just mean it's technically a stable release :P
<ubuntnub> wachunei, i tried to sudo cp something to it, it still gave me a 'read-only' error
<anonymeeee> drag....just spent the morning trying to install avg antivirus on this ubuntu box...and it doesn't work!
<prower> I just hope there's no distro that's going to take Beryl in it's current state and force you to use it, rather than turn it on and off :> Whole lot of bug fixing to be done on that, and if your computer's more than 2 years old it's slow
<anonymeeee> anyone know how to use clamv?
<knoppix> anyone around that can help me reconfigure grub
<ConstyXIV> anonymeeee: you do realize the chances of getting a virus on linux, right?
<james-i> I'm having problems when trying to install the base system, ubuntu says it cannot write to hard drive
<litheum> ConstyXIV: if he's willing to spend all day trying to install some crazy software, maybe his chances of getting a virus are higher than you think? :)
<felixcanis11> i have a question....can someone help me?
<anonymeeee> ConstyXIV: I'd like to scan stuff on my linux box b4 it gets to my windows box
<anonymeeee> clients...
<ConstyXIV> anonymeeee: oh.
<nico> does anybody knows how to get vncserver work on ubuntu?
<jrib> felixcanis11: our mind-reading abilities are broken today, we can't know if we can help you until you explain your problem :)
<anonymeeee> :'(
<ConstyXIV> anonymeeee: sudo apt-get install clamtk
<ConstyXIV> anonymeeee: graphical frontend to clamav
<anonymeeee> cool thank you ConstyXIV
<felixcanis11> i'm kind of new to ubuntu, i've been using gentoo for a while but got sick of it and now i'm confused cause i'm not sure how ubuntu works in some respects...so i'm trying to add/remove programs and it says i have to manually run "dpkg --configure -a"......but when i enter that in the Terminal it says i need superuser access......so how do i get that? i feel dumb :(
<ConstyXIV> nico: System-> Prefrences-> Remote Desktop
<anonymeeee> how do I invoke the graphical frontend to clamav
<anonymeeee> ?
<Byan> felixcanis11: man sudo
<ConstyXIV> felixcanis11: sudo (command), your password
<ConstyXIV> anonymeeee: clamtk
<anonymeeee> sudo -i
<anonymeeee> root@imatech-desktop:/# clamtk
<anonymeeee> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:   at /usr/bin/clamtk line 22.
<p33k4y> hello again
<hyperb0lix> Anyone have problems with devices not being recognized when plugged in? (Dapper Drake)
<ConstyXIV> hyperb0lix: what devices?
<p33k4y> i have 1 more qusetion .. i am on a ppc, using  a lcd screen , and the maximum resolution in ubuntu is 1024x768 .. how can i change to higher resolutions ?
<hyperb0lix> ConstyXIV: USB devices like flash drives and iPods
* mode/#ubuntu [-b cablesm102!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
<DEinspanjer> I'm trying to explore grub to see if I can guess the right command to change to get it to boot since I moved the physical drive Ubuntu 6.10 is installed on from my laptop's internal HDD bay to the media bay.  When I tell my BIOS to boot from the media bay, I see GRUB come up, and I hit escape and then edit the config.
<hyperb0lix> ConstyXIV: It just stopped working all of a sudden...
<nico> thx ConstyXIV
<ConstyXIV> hyperb0lix: pull up a nautilus window and see if they are listed to the side
<hyperb0lix> ConstyXIV: Nope
<mon^rch> does anyone know how I can get Ahighid in emule
<felixcanis11> wait...so i enter sudo then command then enter, then the password?
<hyperb0lix> ConstyXIV: I've had this problem before, but I don't know what causes it
<marmer_> hi
<DEinspanjer> First thing I find odd is that grub's command line completion still finds my ext3 fs on (hd0,0).  If I open a grub command prompt and type the following to explore using completion "root (hd0,0)/dev/h<TAB> it doesn't show /dev/hda1 (or any /hdxx's for that matter).
<DEinspanjer> Does that sound normal?
<ConstyXIV> felixcanis11: "sudo (command)", then your password
<hyperb0lix> ConstyXIV: [17245890.240000]  sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<hyperb0lix> ConstyXIV: System recognizes it, but I can't mount it in any way
<kitche> DEinspanjer: yes sicne root (hd0,0)/dev/hd is wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<saispo> anyone have edgy eft with celeron M processor ?
<AlexC_> DEinspanjer: do you have a SATA hard drive?
<AlexC_> !anyone | saispo
<ubotu> saispo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astrobit> lets see... when installing ubuntu, i create ONE extended partition... inside this partition go TWO ext3 partitions for the ( /) and the (/home)... and one other partition for the linux-swap. my problem is at the moment of assigning the mount points...which one should be the /boot ?
<DEinspanjer> AlexC_, No, both bays are IDE
<Moddeh> WOO
<Moddeh> I've managed to update the whole distro
<Moddeh> =] 
<Moddeh> <3 Google.
<AlexC_> DEinspanjer: ok, just checking because other wise it would have been sda1 or what ever instead of hda
<DEinspanjer> kitche: I was just trying to see commandline completion  if I do something like "kernel /boot/vm<TAB>, I see the kernel.
<saispo> celeron M frequency scaling work on ubuntu edgy ?
<kitche> astrobit: /boot should be primary
<DEinspanjer> kitche: but if I do "kernel /dev/<TAB>", I see no hd devices
<p33k4y> knock
<LiENUS> saispo,  you need to install the cpufreqd package i believe
<BrendanM> Can somebody help me, I'm trying to install a program from source, I do ./configure, make, and then I try to do checkinstall, but I get an error that says I'm missing  "module pyGTK2"  even though make says I have that package fine.
<saispo> LiENUS: ok, thanks :)
<kitche> DEinspanjer: yes that is normal
<astrobit> kitche... but which one?... the " / " partition? or do i need to create another partition only for the /boot?
<tyler_> anyone know how I can add a start up program to the session manager?  I am using xubuntu
<DEinspanjer> So when the drive was located in the internal HDD bay, Ubuntu installed on it fine and the grub config it set up says "root (hd0,0); kernel /boot/vmlinuz.. root=/dev/hda1 ..."
<marmer_> LiENUS:  wich is the error here ??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4150/
<kitche> astrobit: you need a primary partition for /boot you just made a extended one
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<BrendanM> Tyler, you might ask in #xubuntu
<DEinspanjer> Using tab completion, I can see that (hd0,0) is still the physical drive containing my Ubuntu install (I assume that the number didn't change because the BIOS boot option does something to make it 0 when I boot from it.
<astrobit> kitche... ohh, i see...in the guides they always say u need only 3 partitions...a swap...a /home...and a /
<tyler_> BrendanM, already did but no one is home :(
<Ramsed> in #gnome
<LiENUS> marmer_, what problem are you having?
<kitche> astrobit: yes but you made an extended partition you need three primary if you actually go by the guides but / can be in extended also /home can but /boot must be on a primary
<tyler_> I assume that xfce4 uses gdm as its login/session manager and figured someone in here might know which file I need to edit to add a session to it
<astrobit> thanks a lot kitche
<Rochvellon> i've got a javabased program, which can minimized to tray. what can i do that this program appears in this tray? ubuntu 6.10
<marmer_> boot to slow after try to setting eth0
<jt_a7x_3> Hi
<DEinspanjer> kitche: It is normal to not be able to see hda1 in a grub tab competion of /dev/?
<jt_a7x_3> How do I install ubuntu 6.10 without launching to desktop.
<LiENUS> jt_a7x_3,  for servers?
<jt_a7x_3> no desktop.
<Rochvellon> jt_a7x_3: with the alternate-cd
<AlexC_> jt_a7x_3: you mean so you don't have to boot into live cd? download the alternate cd
<jt_a7x_3> I have Desktop cd.
<astrobit> kitche... and how big should this /boot partition be?
<LiENUS> jt_a7x_3, you want a command line only linux or you want to install a normal desktop linux without the livecd?
<kitche> DEinspanjer: yes since grub doesn't know which drives you have, it only auto completes what it knows
<kitche> astrobit: hmm depends but 50 megs is good
<jt_a7x_3> I want the normal gnome ubuntu or whatever, just I don't want to have to boot to desktop from the cd to install
<LiENUS> then get the alternate cd
<jt_a7x_3> Okay.
<DEinspanjer> Okay, so I guess I jumped the gun with thinking I knew what the solution might be before I completely understood the problem. :)
<andy> /dev/hda1       /mnt/c  ntfs    ro,user 0       0     that's my line for mounting my windows partition, but when I try to enter the mountpoint, it always tells me permission denied, even with root
<Max_-> In what file should I put lines of bash script I want executed at startup????
<Ramsed> Is there a way to add an applet to a panel without using a "right-click" of the mouse?
<LiENUS> oi andy... mounting ntfs is a bad idea....
<andy> LiENUS, also read-only?
<LiENUS> read only i guess is useable i just shudder whenever someone uses ntfs...
<DEinspanjer> New question:  When I boot, I see grub loading followed by a quick Ubuntu logo splash, then I get dropped into a (initramfs) prompt with the error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off".  Does anyone have any pointers? I've googled the message and found a few news group posts that *seem* somewhat unrelated, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
<andy> LiENUS, I still have all my data on the windows partition so I wanna mount it :)
<trollboy> where does ubuntu keep the kernel source?
<kitche> trollboy: you have to install the package then it's in /usr/src
<andy> and I also wanna install the windows fonts.
<BrendanM> there's a package for the windows fonts
<LiENUS> andy theres a better way to install windows fonts
<Max_-> In what file should I put lines of bash script I want executed at startup????
<LiENUS> download easyubuntu
<BrendanM> it's in multiverse I think
<LiENUS> BrendanM, easyubuntu installs windows fonts faster...
<andy> alright, I gonna check that but I still want to access also my pictures :D
<BrendanM> I've heard easyubuntu can screw things up
<BrendanM> How can it be faster than installing a package with synaptic?
<LiENUS> BrendanM,  it hasnt for me..
<LiENUS> BrendanM,  because you click a checkbox
<LiENUS> then click ok
<BrendanM> I've heard bad things about easyubuntu/automatix
<Lunar_Lamp> !easyubuntu
<LiENUS> *shrugs*
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LiENUS> havent had any trouble myself...
<trollboy> I don't see the 2.6.15-27-386 src in synaptic kitche
<Spee_Der> !moo
<Yancho> [moo]  [OS]  Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (5.1 - 2600) [Uptime]  2d 17h 36m 12s [CPU]  1-AMD , 2236MHz (14% Load) [RAM]  Usage: 884/1024MB (86.33%) [|||||||||-]  [Hard Drive]  C:\ (43.59GB Free, 51.39GB Total), D:\ (43.59GB Free, 51.39GB Total), G:\ (2.73GB Free, 9.77GB Total), H:\ (6.29GB Free, 39.06GB Total), I:\ (0.06GB Free, 58.59GB Total), J:\ (0.32GB Free, 7.06GB Total)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BrendanM> they install stuff without leaving any record in apt, so there's no good way to remove things, and I've heard they can break updates
<LiENUS> easyubuntu uses apt...
<bulldogg597> howdy, ive burned the ubunti 6.06 to cd from an iso, and when i select install it says something about cd error or something, any ideas
<BrendanM> ok, well, whatever. Use easyubuntu if you want. I don't think checking the "mark for install" in synaptic is very hard.
<Max_-> In what file should I put lines of bash script I want executed at startup????
<Winter-1> does anyone know how i can play gnome-mud
<itchyworm> bulldogg597: how'd you "burn" it?
<LiENUS> BrendanM,  do you know what package?
<LiENUS> do you know how to force X to reload its font cache?
<bulldogg597> @itchyworm - just downloaded the iso and burned it directly to cd with nero
<bulldogg597> @itchyworm - could it just of burned wrong?
<trollboy> I'm running 2.6 kernel and all I see in synaptic is 2.4 kernel source, anyone know where I can get 2.6 kernel source?
<BrendanM> msttcorefonts is the package name
<itchyworm> bulldogg597: like wrote the ISO file itself?
<LiENUS> BrendanM,  and how do you reload the font cache?
<LiENUS> + easyubuntu installs more than just corefonts
<bulldogg597> @itchyworm - yea, i used nero to burn the iso, it unpacks it and pts the files on the cd, i havent just put the iso on the cd on its own
<BrendanM> ok, well, I'm sure easyubuntu is fabulous
<itchyworm> bulldogg597: um, you have to burn an image from the ISO. not burn the ISO itself :-)
<vox754> News: If you are having problems with your wireless card, try downloading the latest "ndiswrapper 1.37". My card works now. Join "#ndiswrapper".
<zyth> does botsnack still work?
<zyth> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zyth> yep :)
<bulldogg597> @itchyworm - thats what ive done, i just said it wrong lol
<itchyworm> bulldogg597: :)
<Randomtime> !Getting a life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getting a life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulldogg597> u dont need a like u need ubuntu :D
<bulldogg597> life*
<Randomtime> rofl
<DEinspanjer> if grub thinks that my ext3fs is (hd0,0), and it shows (hd0,1) as "unknown partition", do I want my grub root command to be ,0 or ,1?
<DEinspanjer> I'm assuming root means the root FS which shoudl be ,0, right?
<Randomtime> !my personal problem
<trollboy> anyone see my kernel source question?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my personal problem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbell>  way to install adobe shockwave player?
<AlexC_> there is no native version of Shockwave player for Linux, campbell
<LiENUS> i dont think there is a way to install shockwave on linux
<kitche> trollboy: I told you install the kernel-tree package and it will be in /usr/src
<ublender_> horray! i just finished version 0.1 of the PlaysationPortable/Ps3 video encoding nautilus script!
* ublender_ celebrates
<trollboy> kitche, there's a version issue
<trollboy> I'm running 2.6 kernel and all I see in synaptic is 2.4 kernel source, anyone know where I can get 2.6 kernel source?
<Seveas> !botabuse | Randomtime watch out
<ubotu> Randomtime watch out: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Randomtime> oh sorry
<trollboy> I don't feel like downgrading my kernel for this
<Seveas> trollboy, linux-source-....
<marmer_> LiENUS:  boot is very very slow, like 4 minutes
<itchyworm> trollboy: search for linux-source
<LiENUS> no clue
<trollboy> thanks
<AlexC_> If I install Ubuntu on a amd64 system with an ATI X800XT graphics card at 5:30PM, then once I've installed Ubuntu I then use it for 52 mins - what color are my eyes?
<trollboy> I was searching for "kernel"
<itchyworm> AlexC_: same as mine :)
<duaneb> ok
<duaneb> the ultimate showdown: x86 vs. amd64?
<AlexC_> itchyworm: ah, thanks! been bugging me all day! =)
<superdave888> hi, anyone have time to give partitioning advice for ubuntu server?
<AlexC_> !anyone | superdave888
<ubotu> superdave888: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<superdave888> what is the recommended partitioning for an ubuntu LAMP server
<AlexC_> superdave888: I'd have /home on a different partition, then the other partitions as normal
<itchyworm> superdave888: i'd use 256MB for /; (2xRAM) for swap; and the rest for everyone
<trollboy> is there a fun and easy gui based way to set up nfs shares, or do I do it the old fashioned way with cli?
<sith-lord> yo
<maltz> sup
<Pntkl> Hello
<trollboy> only reason I ask is I wanna make sure I do things the "ubuntu" way
<superdave888> AlexC_: other partions being /, /root, /var, /tmp ?
<marmer_> LiENUS:  my boot is too slow like 4 minutes
<LiENUS> marmer_,  ok?
<AlexC_> superdave888: I think just swap, / and /home
<aciddrops> whats the best way to make a webpage with fancy lad stuff in linux
<DEinspanjer> Alright. I'll have to look at this again later, no Ubuntu for me for now.  Thanks for the help you tried to provide AlexC_ and kitche.
<sith-lord> confidential
<Pntkl> I'll think about it
<AlexC_> aciddrops: gPHPedit
<aciddrops> php?
<marmer_> LiENUS:  did u read paste?
<AlexC_> aciddrops: you don't have to code PHP to use gPHPedit
<gaspipe1> is ubuntu a (tar. .gz) or a (.rpm) type of linux?
<AlexC_> aciddrops: it's just my prefered IDE,
<graulich> how do I find out where in /dev my Windows partitions are?
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: neither, a .deb =)
<LiENUS> marmer_, pasting the output of dmesg and saying "my compuer takes 4 minutes to boot" tells me nothing
<LiENUS> most likely its not even hanging during the kernel boot
<LiENUS> most likely its hanging elsewhere
<jbinder> hi
<gaspipe1> AlexC_: lol so I guess adobe doesn't work on firefox
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: adobe is a company, not software
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: Adobe what?
<RyanT5000> i switched from gnome to ion3, and now it doesn't plug-n-play USB devices; what do i need to run to fix that?
<itchyworm> gaspipe1: if you've got the tarball it can be made to work
<gaspipe1> AlexC_: thier reader ahhh.. Acrobat
<kitche> RyanT5000: nothing ion3 doesn't support that feature
<gaspipe1> AlexC_: also flash wouldn't work either
<mon^rch> anyone want to compress an album by "Bug Wreck" and send it to me?? :-)
<RyanT5000> kitche: what? can't i just run the appropriate daemon?
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: yep it does
<mon^rch> Big
<RyanT5000> kitche: e.g.: i can run gnome-settings-daemon
<gaspipe1> itchyworm: i'm new to this...whats tarball?
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: any Linux distro can installed .rpm or .deb or .tar.gz (which is normally just source). You can convert other packages (say RPM) to .deb files using a program called "alien"
<Red-Sox[away] > variant: I followed the guide but it still doesn't wanna work
<titus> hi all, where can I check out potential problems with my laptop & upgrading Dapper->Edgy
<AlexC_> s/installed/install
<itchyworm> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<gaspipe1> AlexC_: so i would need to install alien...convert the programs then install?
<kitche> RyanT5000: not that I know of with ion3 you have to manually do everything
<itchyworm> titus: potential problems?
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: yes, sudo apt-get install alien    then if you find a .rpm file you can open up terminal and type "alien my_rpm_file.rpm" and it will create a .deb file which you can just doube click on
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: but if you download tar.gz it's usualy just source, so you'll need to compile it
<AlexC_> !compile | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gaspipe1> AlexC_: ok cool thanks..... so much to learn....;(
<titus> itchyworm, how likely am I to hose my setup and spend days/weeks putting things back together :-)
<marmer_> LiENUS:  what i've sayng for let you helping me
<LiENUS> marmer_,  i'm going to go ahead and put you on /ignore now...
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: =) you'll get use to it. But be sure to check if the software is in the repositories first - which is the prefered way to install software ( System->Admin->Synaptic )
<AlexC_> By the way....how the hell do you say "repositories" ?
<itchyworm> titus: check www.linuxlaptops.net for your laptop model. if you find it there you have 90% survival. also, it depends on how you install :)
<SHRIKEE> hi all,
<AlexC_> hello,
<Moddeh> REP-OR-SITOR-E
<Moddeh> No wait
<Moddeh> -/
<SecrethX> is there some tool to "record" your desktop?
<SHRIKEE> question, can anyone tell me if the ati radeon x1300pro is supported well in ubuntu?
<AlexC_> Moddeh: I keep wanting to say "RE-SPOR-I-TORY
<rich__> SecrethX: look for xvidcap
<rich__> does anyone have there ipod nano working in ubuntu?
<titus> itchyworm: when you say depends how, is upgrading with apt likely to be risky, and should I download the disk?
<kitche> SHRIKEE" with fglrx probably
<trollboy> having some problems installing cisco vpn
<AlexC_> !anyone | rich_
<SHRIKEE> fglrx is a driver?
<ubotu> rich_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<quaal> can i play .nsv with vlc media player ?
<mc44> AlexC_: rep-os-it-ory
<AlexC_> !ipod | rich_
<ubotu> rich_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<gaspipe1> AlexC_: awsome thanks again
<RyanT5000> so, how do i force a rescan of USB?
<rich__> been there
<rich__> thx
<AlexC_> gaspipe1: you're welcome
<SHRIKEE> kitche: thats a driver?
<kitche> SHRIKEE: yes it's the ati binary driver
<AlexC_> mc44: sounds so weird lol, doesn't sound like a word at all
<SHRIKEE> cool
<trollboy> http://www.pastebin.ca/340468
* SHRIKEE looks into that
<Lunar_Lamp> !music
<itchyworm> titus: sorry i thought it'll be a fresh install. go ahead and do an update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !ati|SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lunar_Lamp> !mediaplayer
<SHRIKEE> thanks again!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> Lunar_Lamp: what you after?
<titus> itchyworm: I tried to go from breezy to dapper with apt and I *regretted* it
<Lunar_Lamp> AlexC_, alternative media players to amarok. I like it, but would prefer to have something a little more responsive under gnome.
<dungodung> I need some help
<gaspipe1> bye all
<Lunar_Lamp> dungodung, just ask away.
<dungodung> I accidentally rm -fr'ed a bunch of files
<AlexC_> Lunar_Lamp: Audacious?
<dungodung> I need to get them back
<fnord123> is there a tool in ubuntu for dealing with unmounted drives?
<Lunar_Lamp> dungodung, you can't get them back :-/
<AlexC_> dungodung: good luck1
<Moddeh> rm is permanent.
<kitche> Lunar_Lamp: banshee it's gnomes' amarok
<itchyworm> titus: ahh. upgrading from one version to the next using apt is not for the faint-hearted :) you should have used update-manager or an alternate install CD
<Op3r> how can you stop xchat for flooding with channel listing?
<rich__> its funny how the howto says just plug your ipod in and an ipod icon will appear on the desktop LOL.....NOT
<bob_> hi all i am a noob how do i open file /etc/apt/sources.list   or just what do i put in front of it
<fnord123> when i installed i wanted 10gb for /home and 60 for / but now all i have is the 10 for / for some reason. :(
<pbureau> hello to all
<AlexC_> titus: upgrading from Dapper->Edgy is risky
<kitche> rich_: it does if you have your ipod in disk mode
<titus> itchyworm: yes, after that experience I am now numbered among the faint-hearted :-) Thanks for your help, I'll check the laptop site
<fnord123> oops i found it in nautilus. damnit im stupid
<itchyworm> AlexC_: not so. just did last :)
<Lunar_Lamp> kitche, I'll check out banshee then. AlexC_ is that in the repositories?
<itchyworm> using apt
<vox754> 0p3r: Excellent question. When you find out, let us now.
<rich__> kitche:  can you elaborate on that
* Moddeh feels bad now hes upgrading by apt
<AlexC_> Lunar_Lamp: Audacious? Erm....I can't remember to be honest,
<AlexC_> Lunar_Lamp: serach for it, if not - then check out there website
<vox754> bob_: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<wceoscar> How can i mount my stoage drive (fat32 (already plugged)
<Op3r> vox754: never got it fixed?
<jrib> !vfat | wceoscar
<ubotu> wceoscar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<bob_> thank vox
<kitche> rich__: ipod has a disk mode which makes it look liek a usb disk drive
<itchyworm> titus: since you've managed to install dapper you laptop is supported. in case you're still interested and have a running dapper i can guide you on upgrading to edgy effortlessly (well 90%) :)
<rich__> kitche: how do you enable that?
<LiENUS> itchyworm, i made the mistake of doing apt-get distupgrade
<AlexC_> rich__: probably in the options/settings of it somewhere
<LiENUS> what a mistake that was :/
<kitche> rich__: though itunes
<bob_> later guys shure ill be back with more ??
<soundray> LiENUS: why?
<AlexC_> kitche: what?! you have to control such a simple thing as that via iTunes?! there even worse than I thought!
<LiENUS> SoundGuy,  because dist-upgrade is apparently a bad idea theres a better way of doing it
<Lunar_Lamp> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<itchyworm> LiENUS: actually, it should not be a mistake
<titus> itchyworm: thanks! one of the problems last time was my unsupported wireless setup, which needs ndis and was broken after upgrade...
<jbinder> gksu "update-manager -c"
<LiENUS> itchyworm, the docs on ubuntu.com say otherwise...
<kitche> rich__ AlexC: you can press certain buttons also on boot but I don't remember them since I did it long ago and don't even bother with any music software with my ipod now
<recon> Would anybody know offhand how to change the coloring in xterm to white on black?
<LiENUS> jbinder's method == better
<soundray> LiENUS: it's fine if you install ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies beforehand
<LiENUS> dist-upgrade broke usplash, networking, and a few other things
<kitche> AlexC: of course it's a firmware feature
<jbinder> LiENUS: yeah
<jbinder> my usplash broke
<soundray> LiENUS: and in any case, any breakages should be not too difficult to fix
<rich__> http://www.ipodlinux.org/Installation_on_Nano im reading this kitche
<LiENUS> soundray,  i have a problem wherein xorg isnt installed
<AlexC_> kitche: yeah, but I don't need any special program to change USB mode on my Sandisk Sansa.....
<LiENUS> i do apt-get install xorg
<trollboy> anyone see my kernel issue?
<trollboy> http://www.pastebin.ca/340468
<LiENUS> xorg: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed
<AlexC_> kitche: all I do is go to Settings->USB Mode and change it .. done =)
<soundray> LiENUS: the command should be 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<LiENUS> xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<LiENUS> X works
<LiENUS> just the xorg package isnt installed...
<kitche> AlexC_: now I think about it think it's the middle button and menu to do it but I did it though itunes and don't bother with itunes or any software now
<marmer_> LiENUS:  sorry
<OneOfTheMany> i have an extra drive which is ext3 - when i mount it, it belongs to root - how do i change this to another user because I cant create files on the new drive
<soundray> LiENUS: that's fine though, as long as your X works
<LiENUS> but what dependencies will it break
<kitche> LiENUS: if xserver-xorg works then you have xorg installed just that xorg is a meta package
<soundray> OneOfTheMany: it's easiest to create a directory on that filesystem that is read/writable to the user
<pbureau> YEAH ! got my bcm4036 to work ! whoot !@
<soundray> LiENUS: no dependencies are broken, unless you get errors from 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Max_-> Hello, what's the file we put lines we want executed on startup in????
<LiENUS> yes but im worried about my feisty fawn install...
<LiENUS> when it comes out...
<XiCillin> i have a 200 gift certificate to compusa, but i'm not sure what to get. (my computer rocks so no need to upgrade anything) what would you get humm?
<XiCillin> 200 dollar*
<LiENUS> ram?
<giuseppe> hi
<LiENUS> buy me ram?
<soundray> Max_-: /etc/rc.local
<LiENUS> i could use extra laptop ram
<OneOfTheMany> damn my xchat just crashed
<LiENUS> i only have 1 gig right now...
<giuseppe> can ask y'all for some help?
<pbureau> XiCillin, yep 2GB extra ram for that amount of cash or a top of line video card
<Max_-> soundray thanks
<LiENUS> or a new hard drive my hard drive is only 20 gigs in my laptop...
<soundray> LiENUS: why don't you do a fresh install with feisty then
<LiENUS> soundray,  thats what i think im going to have to do
<LiENUS> its just a pain in the ass heh
<XiCillin> i have 2gigs of DDR2 and geforce 7800GT
<XiCillin> dont' need either
<XiCillin> i was thinkin a 12gig flash drive
<XiCillin> they ahve one on sale for 99
<soundray> LiENUS: it need not be. Especially if you have a separate home partition
<pbureau> buy an ipod like everyone else does :) (yes I am being sarcastic)
<giuseppe> I'm italian and i wanna configure kooka with my x1155 lexmark printer...
<LiENUS> soundray,  i have a 20 gig drive
<LiENUS> not enough space for a seperate home partition
<madman91> can someone please point me to a simple linux backup method?
<pbureau> buy an ipod like everyone else does :) (yes I am being sarcastic)
<pbureau> opps
<LiENUS> XiCillin,  you can buy me a new hard drive
<pbureau> !it | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> LiENUS: there's no logic in what you are saying. I used to have separate home, var and root partitions in the days of 512 MB drives.
<XiCillin> pbureau, ha. i never bought one, my gf just gave me her old nano
<XiCillin> LiENUS yea right!
<liquidian> greetings
<soundray> !sbackup | madman91
<ubotu> madman91: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<kitche> !backup|madman91
<ubotu> madman91: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LiENUS> soundray i have to know how much space il'l need for system binaries and how much il'l need for user data to have seperate partitions
<LiENUS> XiCillin,  i really need one heh, 20 gig drive :/
<XiCillin> LiENUS 20 gig ? thats it!
<kitche> LiENUS: most linuxs work within 7 gigs
<LiENUS> yeah XiCillin  :/
<Lunar_Lamp> I just installed banshee, but when I start it up, it seems to crash when "initialising background processes" and take 100% CPU.  Command line start doesn't give any help either.
<Donkram> How much money does it cost for ubuntu to give out free cds? millions?
<XiCillin> LiENUS damn that sucks. i got a 250, 150, 55, 60 gig hd
<soundray> LiENUS: so, do a 'du -s /home' and subtract the result from the "Used" column in 'df -h | grep /$'
<OneOfTheMany> i have loads of files to sort out - whats a good filemanager for gnome?
<LiENUS> soundray,  my useage varies greatly
<MarcoPau> hello, what's the package to be installed in order to see wmv and such?
<LiENUS> as i install vms from time to time
<XiCillin> Lienus i was thinkin bout getting another harddrive
<XiCillin> just cus you can never have too much space these days
<LiENUS> heh it sucks having a 20 gig drive heh
<titus> anyone use gaim for irc?
<ConstyXIV> titus: aye
<cchance> titus, me
<liquidian> i've got really weird trouble with my usb-harddrive - at first i can write to it, but after a short while (several minutes) it goes to readonly mode. when i do a "mount EXTERNE -o rw,remount" i have write-access again - until, several minutes later it goes to readonly mode again. any one any idea?
<Donkram> Anybody know how much the owner of Ubuntu spend on all the free CDs?
<pbureau> why not use xchat so much better ?
<titus> cchance: how to join #ubuntu? what's the syntax to enter name of room?
<cchance> Donkram, probrubly only 500$
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: because gaim's already running
<Donkram> cchance: on all?
<cchance> titus /join #ubuntu
<kitche> Donkram: press cds only cost about 10 bucks to make
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  lol
<cchance> Donkram, Cds are only 5 bucks for a pack of 20 done here
<soundray> liquidian: the Linux kernel does that when a drive behaves inconsistently. Rescue your data and get a new drive.
<ConstyXIV> titus: or buddies, join chat
<Donkram> a lot of people order them though
<Lice> How do i get VLC to only run in one instance?
<titus> cchance: huh? don't you need to join the server first?
<MiKi> has anyone and idea when i disconnect my mouse X doesn't after a reboot (followed the ubuntu wiki mx1000 guide)
<soundray> liquidian: what filesystem(s) do you have on that drive?
<cchance> titus, You dont have an account made on gaim for it do you?
<liquidian> soundray: vfat
<ConstyXIV> titus: you have to be connected first, of course
<Donkram> they could bought other things for all the money xD like new computers
<cchance> titus, make an account then add #ubuntu to the list of chats
<liquidian> soundray: i didn't have any trouble until now, with that drive. no data losses or anything
<pbureau> XiCillin, maybe get a dual core pc ?
<n2diy> Donkram: if you order them from Ship It they are free.
<titus> cchance: no I just use gaim with a yahoo account...I'm clueless re IM & chat
<Donkram> n2diy: free for me but not for ubuntu!
<cchance> titus, the sane way to added the yahoo add the irc
<soundray> liquidian: I suggest you unmount and run dosfsck on it. Check out the various options described in the manpage
<Max_-> XiCillin Sell it if you don't need it...  You'll at least have 100$ cash to use on something useful.
<rage_> how can I search through apathy? apt-get ______ ???
<liquidian> soundray: good idea, thx!
<lwizardl> has ntfs support been added properly yet ?
<n2diy> Donkram: Ok, I don't understand your question then.
<AlexC_> rage_ sudo apt-cache search program
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  the point is though I dont necceseraly want to be in GAIN but I want to be in CHAT, and I like things automated (liek no join/out, server messages all that crap removed making my chat screen nice and clea with just chat, not events)
<rich__> blah i give up on the nano and ubuntu it isnt nearly as easy as they say it is
<kitche> Donkram: anyways mark Shuttleworth is a rich so don't think ubuntu really puts much of a rift in his money
<LiENUS> Donkram,  /hop and /quit are in a boat, the moon is a waxing crescent and it is 35 degrees out, how much marzipan can a giraffe eat in an hour?
<AlexC_> rich__: don't troll.
<rich__> what
<XiCillin> pbureau, dual-core? yea, i have the Athlon64 X2 4800+
<Cyrus25801> hey guys i'm using gnomebaker, but i want to copy one data dvd to the other what program do i use
<soundray> lwizardl: there is no way to support NTFS "properly", because it is proprietary and poorly documented
<apecat> rich__: but you can't beat the price ;P
<Facundo> hi
<rage_> next question: what's the package that contains the full kernel source?
<Donkram> n2diy: Let's say a CD cost 1 bucks, 50 000 people order them them then the leader of Ubuntu has to pay for all that, while he could've spent it on other things
<AlexC_> rich__: going "oh I give up it doesn't work! It's not easy as they say! waa waa waa" - just trolling,
<pbureau> XiCillin,  then but something for wife/wife to be/wife that doesnt know she is being stalked by you
<rich__> stfu AlexC_
<LiENUS> Donkram, cds cost closer to 10 cents
<ConstyXIV> rich__: have you tried in banshee?
<rich__> yes
<rich__> thx
<cchance> What is the website for Launchpad?
<soundray> Donkram: this isn't a support question. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<atrus> cups problem: /usr/lib/cups/backends-available/usb shows my printer, but lpinfo -v doesn't show it. suggestions?
<AlexC_> rich__: don't tell me to shut the f*** up
<lwizardl> soundray, hmm ok becuase I have a usb 160gb drive that is ntfs that I would like to use on my ubuntu box
<titus> cchance: ah, I see...and xchat looks much nicer! but like you say, gaim is running. Thanks.
<rich__> you have no idea how long i have worked on this
<ConstyXIV> cchance: launchpad.net
<cchance> titus, np
<kitche> Donkram: Mark Shuttleworth paid 20 million dollars jsut ot go to space so you can guess how much he spends on ubuntu
<Cyrus25801> hey guys i'm using gnomebaker, but i want to copy one data dvd to the other what program do i use
<cchance> constyXIV, thanks
<n2diy> Donkram: I see, well like it has been said, he is rich, he even to a vacation on the Space Station!
<soundray> lwizardl: reformat it with ext3, and use ext2fsd if you have to access it from Windows
<LiENUS> rich__,  i just plugged my ipod shuffle in and it appeared on my desktop immediately
<distro-tester> hello all
<AlexC_> hello,
<rich__> im using nano LiENUS
<nox-Hand> Where is the repository file?
<Donkram> Shame he doesn't buy computers and give them out, like microsoft does lol
<nox-Hand> deb file
<kitche> rich__: the enw nano?
<AlexC_> nox-Hand: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LiENUS> rich__, they both use usb do they not?
<lwizardl> soundray, ok and that will let me use it from any windows pc?
<nox-Hand> thanks
<ConstyXIV> my 5g ipod works in banshee plug/play, the nano shoudn't look any different to banshee
<rich__> yes kitche the new nano
<LiENUS> Donkram, and who would he give the computers to?
<LiENUS> for that matter when the hell has microsoft given out computers?
<kitche> rich__: hmm might want to look around for that but you probably want gtkpod
<LiENUS> microsoft usually donates copies of its software
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: could you help me.no one is answering my questions
<LiENUS> which costs them nothing
<rage_> what's the package name for the kernel source?
<Donkram> LiENUS: they gave them to bloggers :/
<soundray> lwizardl: any Windows PC where you install ext2fsd. You could make a small FAT32 partition on it and store the installer on the disk.
<rich__> thast what i was using or trying to
<LiENUS> Donkram,  when?
<vIR_uS> rage_: www.kernel.org
<rich__> i know my problem but dont know how to solve it.
<pbureau> rich__, have you installed the package called iPodLinux
<ConstyXIV> rage_: linux-source-`uname -r`
<LiENUS> are you talking about them buying pcs to give to their off the books pr department?
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: probably because you have waited 1 minute for a response - wait longer, if still no anwser - repeat question
<rich__> no pbureau i have not
<imc_> Couldn't figure out how to securely surf with Squid Proxy, so I wrote I how-to: http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1810
<Donkram> http://www.macnn.com/articles/06/12/27/microsoft.gifts.bloggers/
<lwizardl> soundray, I can do that
<pbureau> rich__,  opps never midn I read that wrong, that is for linux on nano..lol
<lwizardl> I have a 5gb fat32 partition on it for storing apps like nero etc on
<rich__> i was just at that page
<khatahn> hi, i just changed from CRT monitor into widescreen LCD monitor. what should i do to get the proper resolution for this? edit xorg.conf by hand?
<rich__> i think you have to do that on windows first
<pbureau> rich__, what does your nano do when you plug it in ?
<rich__> it does nothing
<pbureau> rich okay plug it in...
<rich__> just lights up
<Cyrus25801> i'm using gnomebaker, but i want to copy one data dvd to the other what program do i use
<rich__> its plugged in
<ConstyXIV> khatahn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, i think
<LiENUS> The blogger received two identical notes which he says seems to confirm that the gift is related to the Windows Vista launch. Describing the laptop 'a nice surprise,' Beale surmises that Microsoft may have shipped him the notebook to reach out to Mac users
<soundray> khatahn: either that, or look at the options described in the wiki:
<apecat> khatahn: yes, you should probably edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikea> hi, I'm having a troubles with touchpad which isn't a synaptics touchpad - i haven't a InputDevice section in xorg.conf. I have a Asus A6j notebook. The touchpad works in the same time as usb mouse. I would like to turn it off/on using keyboard keys combination but i don't want where and how I can configure it.
<LiENUS> Donkram,
<LiENUS> thats called a pr move
<soundray> !fixres | khatahn
<ubotu> khatahn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pbureau> rich then in a terminal window, type lsusb does the system reconize it ?
<LiENUS> they "donated" it as A) a tax writeoff and B) publicity for windows vista
<rich__> yes
<LiENUS> microsoft does not give out free pcs
<apecat> khatahn: or yes, do as ConstyXIV said
<rich__> Bus 002 Device 009: ID 05ac:1260 Apple Computer, Inc.
<pbureau> LiENUS,  not as funny as an editorial I read some time back about windows press release, and all guys there were taking notes with Imacs, :)
<ConstyXIV> rich__: sudo apt-get install banshee
<rich__> i have it installed
<LonerVamp> I'm sure that tax writeoff sure did put a dent in M$'s taxes....
<jrib> mikea: you can use synclient
<ConstyXIV> rich__: pull it up, it should work
<pbureau> rich__, congrats its reconized, now what do you want ? play/transfer files ? then get AMAROK
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: not in gnome
<mikea> so what i can do?? i woul like how to configure it at all
<ConstyXIV> gnome = banshee kde = amarok
<pbureau> ConstyXIV, why not I have it on gnome
<LiENUS> LonerVamp, considering they got to write it off as a donation when it was really an advertising cost
<LiENUS> it put a bigger dent in their taxes than it should have
* LonerVamp shrugs
<evan_> hey guys whats up
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: gnome apps work better in gnome then kde, and vice versa (you dont have to load the other libs)
<rich__> its not recognizing when i pull up banshee
<nuggz> I just upgraded to 6.10, but my upgrade from postgres 8.0 to 8.1 didn't really happen
<pbureau> ConstyXIV, ah okay...
<nuggz> any ideas?
<roler> What email pop3/imap servers support microsofts SPA?
<rich__> dunno how to transfer files ipod doesn't show up
<jrib> mikea: for example http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.01.19/2-mice-are-not-better-than-1/
<pbureau> roler, Evolution
<trollboy> anyone here ever installed cisco vpn on ubuntu?
<roler> pbureau, not clients, but servers
<soundray> nuggz: it's not supposed to. Install postgresql-8.1
<soundray> !postgresql-8.1 | nuggz
<pbureau> roller I guess evolution-server then..:)
<ubotu> nuggz: postgresql-8.1: object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.4-7ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 3081 kB, installed size 12872 kB
<khatahn> ConstyXIV, soundray, apecat: thanks :)
<madman91> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nuggz> SoundGuy: I did install it, but how do I migrate my data and make sure the setup works? my apps don't work right now
<nuggz> soundray taht was for you
<ConstyXIV> nuggz: ive backed up by copying and redumping my homedir, then reinstalling my apps
<musya> is codeblocks available for ubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> !codeblocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeblocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> musya: yes, it is
<madman91> !cloning
<soundray> nuggz: I don't know much about postgres. In mysql, I would use mysqldump to transfer databases between versions or installations.
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<nuggz> soundray, thanks, guess I have a bit of a problem then
<marshall> hey guys
<mikea> thanks i will try it
<AlexC_> musya: it's not in the repo's though, afaik
<musya> AlexC_:  ah, ok
<AlexC_> musya: so you'll have to download the .rpm and convert it to a .deb via the alien command
<LiENUS> is there a way to do a netinstall of ubuntu so i dont need to waste a cd?
<musya> do i need to download the sdk? or the source files? or what?
<ConstyXIV> AlexC_: definitley not in there, just checked
<soundray> LiENUS: yes
<musya> err, that sounds painfull
<soundray> !install | LiENUS
<ubotu> LiENUS: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<marshall> does for some reason i am unable to atomatically get album art with quod libet through any of the plugins that come with the package or in quodlibet-plugins
<ConstyXIV> musya: i know its not codeblocks, but there is eclipse-cdt
<AlexC_> musya: infact...hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [-s+ntcL]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> musya: there is a .deb packages Ubuntu - hold on
<marshall> for some reason i am unable to atomatically get album art with quod libet through any of the plugins that come with the package or in quodlibet-plugins, does anybody know how to solve this?
<AlexC_> musya: http://wiki.codeblocks.org/index.php?title=Compiled_packages_of_Code::Blocks
<LiENUS> soundray,  is there an alternative to syslinux that works with usb sticks bigger than 2 gigs?
<AlexC_> marshall: please wait more than 1 minute to repeat your question!
<kamui> is there a way for me to configure my wifes laptop so that it will automatically connect to multiple access points when they're in range under gnome?
<soundray> LiENUS: I don't know
<LiENUS> argh :/
<ConstyXIV> LiENUS: you could reformat your stick to ext3, but you wouldn't be able to use it in windows...
<tanlaan> hello everyone
<marshall> AlexC_: sorry, the first time i asked the question the biginning didnt really make sense :\
<LiENUS> ConstyXIV,  i need to use it in windows
<Shaffox> can anyone help me with error 17: cannot mount selected partition when i press boot ubuntu kernel on the grub-menu ?
<ConstyXIV> ne'er mind then
<soundray> LiENUS: or partition your stick
<LiENUS> both horrible solutions :/
<ConstyXIV> shaffox: have you reinstalled windows or ubuntu recently?
<marshall> LiENUS: are you trying to install linux to a usb stick that you can plug into any computer and boot your os and software, essentially making any computer with the capability of booting from usb yours?
<tanlaan> i need help with two things, one is how to make wlassistant run with sudo when i click the shortcut for it in menu, and the other is help with my bcm43xx wireless card which seems to only like channel 5 and has problems with channels 1, 6, and 11 *that i know of*
<LiENUS> marshall,  yes
<kamui> is there a way for me to configure my wifes laptop so that it will automatically connect to multiple access points when they're in range under gnome?
<marshall> LiENUS: awesome, me too
<marshall> LiENUS: do you have jabber?
<ConstyXIV> kamui: do you mean more than one at once?
<tanlaan> marshall: you can use dsl
<LiENUS> marshall,  if your stick is 1 gig or less i suggest qemu-puppy
<kamui> ConstyXIV: no, I mean so that when she's at work, it connects to the work ap, and when she's at home, it will connect to the home ap
<marshall> tanlaan: yeah i know, but i want to make it full custom
<marshall> LiENUS: my stick is 2 gigs
<ConstyXIV> kamui: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<tanlaan> marshall: you can customize it...
<marshall> LiENUS: do you use jabber? msn?
<LiENUS> nop
<marshall> tanlaan: yeah i know. thanks
<kamui> ConstyXIV: Ill try that, isn't that the network applet that allows multiple "profiles"
<kamui> I had problems with it on my other laptop
<ConstyXIV> marshall: you could just /msg LiENUS him
<killown> when kde 4 to be released?
<ConstyXIV> kamui: yup, and sits in the tray
<Stormx2> killown: Ask in #kde :P
<ConstyXIV> killown: estimates are late summer i think
<Music_Shuffle> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<ladykeiden> wifi problem - and a linux newbie too -i have 2 installs of ubuntu on my lappy - work and recovery- work cant ping anything outsied itself, but it can get a lease from the router. i can ping 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.101 (my leased ip according to ifconfig) when i ping my wifes lappy (i am actually lordkeiden) or the router i get ping:sendmsg:operation not allowed. route table in both installs match. uninstalled tinyproxy. have
<ladykeiden> not intentionally installed a firewall. wifes lappy can ping my lappy in both installs fine. whats next?
<baba-andrea> hi guys, someone can help me whit beryl 3d
<dans> holas
<lwizardl> anyone use exim4 on ubuntu ?
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | dans
<ubotu> dans: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cchanc1> Why would i get  * Starting DHCP server:                                                 [fail]    Whene starting this? I installed it via Synaptic
<dans> no hablo ingles
<ConstyXIV> !es | dans
<soundray> cchanc1: it won't start until you've configured it
<ubotu> dans: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dans> spanis
<Music_Shuffle> dans, Puede usar #ubuntu-es
<SecrethX> !screencap
<Music_Shuffle> ;p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dans> ok
<cchanc1> Sontray, Ok, so where is this config file im after
<rabe> hi
<ReKlipz> !hello > ReKlipz
<rabe> what is the equal for strg + alt + del in ubuntu
<transgress> i can't use apt-get because it says my timestamp is too far in the future
<MarcoPau> my printer drivers require ghostscript and cups... which packages am I supposed to install?
<soundray> cchanc1: somewhere under /etc, depending on which DHCP server you installed
<transgress> any help with that?  which file is it looking at?
<ConstyXIV> rabe: ctrl + alt + del
<cchanc1> soundray, its version 3
<rabe> yes in windows there is taskbar
<ConstyXIV> rabe: or do you mean the task manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b stormy*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<rabe> where u can kill applicantion not longer responsing
<NaPsTeR_> how do i use a rar file?
<inimesekene> so ubuntu gonna get a new look too? the man said "we have to make linux gorgeus" after all
<rabe> ConstyXIV, yes the taskbar
<Lunar_Lamp> Ok, banshee may be good, but it's not stable at all. I can't get it to be stable and it keeps crashing. So, what other alternatives are there?
<Lunar_Lamp> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ConstyXIV> rabe: one moment
<rabe> im looking for a key combination to kill not working apllications
<Music_Shuffle> Lunar_Lamp, answered your own question? Or still needing help?
<Music_Shuffle> rabe, xkill?
<mikea> when i try to run the script I has ./touchpad: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<mikea> ./touchpad: line 9: `fi'
<soundray> cchanc1: it's /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf then
<Lunar_Lamp> Music_Shuffle, well, looking for a gnome-y one really. Amarok  like but is slowish
<NaPsTeR_> how can i use a rar file?
<cchanc1> soundray, yep i fond it
<LiENUS> hth do i install clamav?
<soundray> !rar | NaPsTeR_
<ubotu> NaPsTeR_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kamui> ConstyXIV: how do I launch it?  it doesn't appear in my add to panel options, I remember having to launch it with flags from the command line the first time before too
<ConstyXIV> rabe: you can hit the close button, and after a few secs, it will pop up a "Force Quit" box
<Music_Shuffle> Lunar_Lamp, RhythmBox?
<ConstyXIV> kamui: nm-applet
<stormy|> What is the command for starting the partitioning application? (I need to do it via command line completely)
<LiENUS> fdisk?
<Tu13es> I'm using a ubuntu live-cd to try and salvage some files off my friend's dying windows XP laptop..I booted to Ubuntu and mounted the NTFS drive, but when I try to access the drive I get "Permission denied".  Any ideas?
<LiENUS> parted?
<Bobsworth> rabe: System > Administration > System Monitor
<rabe> ConstyXIV, and if it is no more working
<Glenn> Hey. I have problems to use WPA with my wireless card in Ubuntu 6.10. It is a Linksys WMP54G v4.0. I tried to set up wpa_supplicant. network manager is also installed. Any ideas?
<transgress> i need some help here... i can't use sudo because the timestamp is set too far in the future... therefore i can't do anything
<ConstyXIV> kamui: it should be in your gnome startup now also
<marmer_> ConstyXIV:  wich keys for reboot please ?
<ConstyXIV> transgress: boot in recovery mode
<kamui> ok, ill restart X
<rabe> sometimes x-window is out of order
<LiENUS> anyone know how to install clamav
<LiENUS> ?
<atrus> anybody know how to manually print double-side? ie, print all the odds or evens, move the paper around, print the remaining pages...
<pbureau> Glenn I can help
<soundray> Tu13es: get a shell with root permissions: 'sudo -i'
<Music_Shuffle> LiENUS, sudo apt-get install clamav?
<Tu13es> soundray: will tru that
<LiENUS> Music_Shuffle,  dependency errors
<ConstyXIV> marmer_: Ctrl + Alt + Delete to reboot, and Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to restart x
<Glenn> pbureau: yea?
<erUSUL> transgress: set a correct system time... ??
<Music_Shuffle> LiENUS, did you try Synaptic-ing it?
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, I just installed VMWare server on my ubuntu installation, but I have no icons, please could someone tell me how to launch it
<LiENUS> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of clamav:
<LiENUS>  clamav depends on clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; however:
<LiENUS>   Package clamav-freshclam is not configured yet.
<LiENUS>   Package clamav-data is not installed.
<LiENUS>   Package clamav-freshclam which provides clamav-data is not configured yet.
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin
<Music_Shuffle> >_<
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tu13es> soundray: that appears to work, you rock, thanks :)
<LonerVamp> Guerilla: mine is under Applications -> System Tools
<Music_Shuffle> LiENUS, Synaptic?
<Eons> hi
<GuerillaTactiks> There is no Applications->System tools on mine :(
<Eons> when other users try to open my shared dirs, a login window ask them a password
<tim167> hi, question about QEMU, how do i force-quit an application inside qemu ? (ctrl+alt+backspace exits x on main platform) thanks !
<LiENUS> tim167, ctrl+alt+2
<LiENUS> quit
<Eons> how do i remove that login?
<LiENUS> or wait
* cchanc1 runs around the room chanting " i got it i got it
<LiENUS> what exactly do you mean?
<LiENUS> force quit X inside qemu?
<ConstyXIV> tim167: ctrl-alt-2, sendkey (keys)
<tim167> LiENUS: i mean switching to a terminal
<ladykeiden> wifi problem - have 2 installs of ubuntu on my lappy - work and recovery- work cant ping anything outsied itself, but it can get a lease from the router. i can ping 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.101 (my leased ip according to ifconfig). when i ping my wifes lappy or the router i get ping:sendmsg:operation not allowed. route table in both installs match. uninstalled tinyproxy. have not intentionally installed a firewall. wifes lappy
<ladykeiden> can ping my lappy in both installs fine. whats next?
<marmer_> ConstyXIV:  ctrl alt delete not rebooting on my ubuntu? is there a command on shell
<LiENUS> then ConstyXIV 's
<ConstyXIV> marmer_: sudo reboot
<kamui> thanks ConstyXIV, seems to have worked like a charm :)
<Music_Shuffle> marmer_, like...sudo reboot
<GuerillaTactiks> lonervamp : I converted the rpm to .deb using alien and installed that, no menu items :(
<Music_Shuffle> Too late :(
<SeanTater> !es | dans
<ubotu> dans: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SeanTater> oops
<ConstyXIV> marmer_: or if you rather, sudo init 6, sudo shutdown -R now
<transgress> taha fixed it w/o going into recovery mode
<tim167> LiENUS, ConstyXIV: thanks i'll try that
<transgress> i am a freaking genius
<ConstyXIV> kamui: no problem
<Level15> hey. I'm thinking about switching form slackware tu ubuntu, but i have a question. say i d/l and install ubuntu. then in install mysql, apache and mysql. then i install postgres. do i have to reinstall php in order to get it working with postgres?
<Music_Shuffle> ConstyXIV, too late, I think he didn't modify it, cuz he's gone :P
<XiCillin> anyone here testing feisty?
<ConstyXIV> oh well :)
<Music_Shuffle> !lamp | Level15
<ubotu> Level15: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Music_Shuffle> >.>
<soundray> GuerillaTactiks: to see the installed binaries, do a 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin/' (packagename being the name of the converted .deb, up to and not including the '_')
<soundray> XiCillin: yeah, but this isn't the channel. Any questions? I'll join #ubuntu+1
<Level15> musif_shuffle: i know what lamp is, but my question (in a more general way) is: if i install software A, then i install software B, do i need to reinstall A if i want it to use B?
<XiCillin> level15, idunno, but if that is so, it'll be a piece of cake
<GuerillaTactiks> soundray : thanks Ill try that now
<imbecile> hi guys, Im pretty new to linux and I have a desktop with ubuntu installed, I was wondering what i would have to get to log in remotely from my win laptop and be able to use my linux box from my win laptop?
<vray_ub> argh!
<soundray> Level15: not normally, no
<Waff3l> hi any kmymoney users around ?
<LiENUS> ok clamav wont install unless i install clamav-freshclam
<ConstyXIV> imbecile: system - prefs - remote desktop
<Moxxon> Hey
<LiENUS> but clamav-freshclam wont install if i have clamav-data
<Moxxon> Im installing Ubuntu
<SHRIKEE> ubuntu crashes on boot of the live cd when i try to start it with my x1300pro videocard, any ideas?
<LiENUS> how do i install clamav?
<Moxxon> and My city isnt even there
<rabe> is there a shortcut or key combination to start something like xkill
<LjL> LiENUS: sudo apt-get install clamav
<Moxxon> What do I choose if my city isnt there lol
<Moxxon> ?
<soundray> imbecile: on Windows: vncviewer, on the ubuntu side, 'System-Preferences-Remote Desktop'
<ConstyXIV> imbecile: then install a vnc viewer like tightvnc on your winbox
<variant> Moxxon: the nearest
<imbecile> ConstyXIV, i'll check it out.. thank you :)
<Waff3l> just have a probem with kmymoney2 since I upgraded to edgy
<LiENUS> LjL,
<LiENUS> it wont install
<ConstyXIV> rabe: there is a panel app for it
<variant> Moxxon: which city would that be?
<LiENUS> dependency errors
<cchanc1> Is DHCP required for firestarter to share the internet connection?
<Moxxon> Calgary
<Waff3l> I don't have anymore the ofx plugin
<variant> Moxxon: choose the next nearest city or the capital
<LjL> LiENUS: decide whether you want clamav-freshclam *or* clamav-data - for obvious reasons you can't have both
<Moxxon> kk
<Waff3l> any idea how to reanable hte plugin ?
<GuerillaTactiks> soundray : says its not installed, wheras gdebi installer told me it installed fine :(
<LiENUS> LjL, what obvious reasons?
<LiENUS> clamav requires clamav-data to run
<cadwallon> test
<imbecile> soundray, ConstyXIV , thanks thats why i reinstalled ubuntu I knew how helpful all of you in this channel are
<LiENUS> however it also requires clamav-freshclam to update its antivirus database
<LjL> LiENUS: uh... look at the description for both packages. they both contained antivirus data. but freshclam fetches them from the 'net, while data uses a very old version
<cchanc1> ljl, is DHCP required for firestater to share internet?
<soundray> GuerillaTactiks: did you stick to my instruction *strictly*? Did you use the same cApItAlIsation?
<ConstyXIV> LiENUS: i think freshclam is a fresh av defs
<LjL> LiENUS, no clamav requires *either* clamav-freshclam *or* clamav-data
<LjL> that's what the Depends line is telling me
<LjL> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libclamav1 (>= 0.88.4), zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1), clamav-freshclam | clamav-data
<ConstyXIV> LjL: do you ever sleep?
<SHRIKEE> ubuntu crashes on boot of the live cd when i try to start it with my x1300pro videocard, any ideas?
<LjL> ConstyXIV: in the morning
<marshall> does anybody here have Sonata?
<soundray> !bootoptions | SHRIKEE
<ubotu> SHRIKEE: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cchanc1>  Is DHCP required for firestarter to share internet
<SHRIKEE> mmhm how could ihave missed the save mode... however doing that now... it doesnt look good :(
<rabe> is htop working in ubuntu?
<rabe> or is there anything equal
<variant> rabe: htop?
<soundray> cchanc1: no, but it helps if the machines you're providing shared access to change a lot
<ConstyXIV> rabe: yes, just not installed by default
<GuerillaTactiks> soundray : Sorry didnt understand which "_" you meant before, but now I do, and it shows some output, seems its in /usr/lib , usr/sbin and /usr/bin
<Wowbagger> I can't connect to secure wireless networks. The card's driver works fine, I can connect to unsecure wireless networks, but not secure.
<ConstyXIV> variant: htop is a console process manager
<variant> rabe: ah nm
<rabe> ConstyXIV, is there a key combination to start that
<variant> ConstyXIV: yeah, worked that out
<cchanc1> spundray, id rather have them with one ip so i can remember it
<ConstyXIV> rabe: start a terminal, htop
<soundray> GuerillaTactiks: the ones in /usr/bin/ will be ones that you can start as a user
<cchanc1> soundray, ^
<ladykeiden> wifi problem - have 2 installs of ubuntu on my lappy - work and recovery- work cant ping anything outsied itself, but it can get a lease from the router. i can ping 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.101 (my leased ip according to ifconfig). when i ping my wifes lappy or the router i get ping:sendmsg:operation not allowed. route table in both installs match. uninstalled tinyproxy. have not intentionally installed a firewall. wifes lappy
<ladykeiden> can ping my lappy in both installs fine. whats next?
<pbureau> Wowbagger, wifi problem ?
<Moxxon> Its asking me what I want to do with Hard drive space what should I do?
<sixpointeight> how do I make a system backup disk?
<Moxxon> Im installing ubuntu
<Wowbagger> pbureau: yeah
<Moxxon> Its asking me how I want to partition the disk?
<GuerillaTactiks> soundray : Okay thankyou, hope there is a GUI for it :)
<sixpointeight> How do I make a system backup disk?
<variant> ConstyXIV: wow, very nice tool
<variant> ConstyXIV: just tried it :)
<Moxxon> Can someoen help real quick
<ladykeiden> wifi = wireless network card
<rabe> Moxxon, do u want to make a tabula rasa
<Moxxon> Whats that
<soundray> ladykeiden: it's very likely a firewall problem. Do a 'grep -l iptables /etc/init.d/*' to see if you have any packages installed that set firewall rules on boot.
<Moxxon> I just want linux since I have a small HD
<AFI> Hello
<rabe> Moxxon, complete new start or do u want to keep your previos os
<ConstyXIV> variant: friend of mine hooked me on it, mostly because i cant stand top
<eXistenZ> How can I get back gnome-panel after I killed it?
<Moxxon> I want to new start
<Moxxon> I dont want old OS
<rabe> ok
<Rob_Cam> hello guys
<rabe> than just keep the default partition advice of that agent
<ladykeiden> soundray could the dhcp lease happen before the firewall rules are loaded.
<Rob_Cam> can I make a question about the gaim messenger?
<cchanc1> What aould the problem be if the client can ping my ip but not google.com
<soundray> ladykeiden: possibly
<_Freedom0_> !seen eisen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen eisen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bousket> #connect internetreplaychat
<Moxxon> Rabe: What should I set for partition size?
<bousket> arf
<bousket> comment on fait pour se connecter a un server?
<vIR_uS> cchanc1: Nameserver prob
<LjL> !fr | bousket
<ubotu> bousket: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vIR_uS> try; nslookup google.com
<LjL> bousket: /server name-of-server
<bousket> k, thx !
<cchanc1> And my pc can only ping google.com
<rabe> Moxxon, u should make a swap doppel size of your ram installed, and a root partition
<gaten> can someone tell me how to set up the x server for listening? changing the line 'DisallowTPC' to 'false' in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf isnt working
<Rob_Cam> hello, I would like to use a webcam with the gaim messenger. Could anybody tell me where I can read about it?
<AFI> I have a quick question.  I've got a HDD (hdb1) that I need to mount and retrieve files from.  I don't need to write to it.  It's NTFS.  I have successfully mounted the drive using "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mediahd" but im not able to access the folder in GUI, just terminal.  I forgot how to copy multiple folders under Terminal. If someone could either a) tell me how to access this mounted drive under UI or b) tell me how to copy multiple folders under Term
<AFI> inal then it would be much appreciated.
<rabe> Moxxon, that is what is needed at least
<LjL> Ubotu, tell AFI about ntfs | AFI, see the private message from Ubotu
<soundray> !webcam | Rob_Cam
<ubotu> Rob_Cam: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cchanc1> so its this:
<cchanc1> Client,   Ping Me    Not Ping Google
<cchanc1> Me,      Ping Google  Not Ping Client
<soundray> rabe: that's not true
<bousket> server freenode
<rabe> Moxxon, how large is your hdd
<ladykeiden> soundray thanx i am at work and will check on that when i get home. If i find no firewall rules what would your next step be?
<Moxxon> Just 20gb
<LjL> AFI: either mount it with proper permissions for your users to read from it, or use sudo to copy
<Rob_Cam> thaks a lot guys
<Moxxon> Its a new comp got it for 70 dollars
<rabe> soundray, why not?
<OneOfTheMany> how do i stop drive icons and network places appearing on my desktop ?
<cchanc1> Would Samba eliminate this problem?
<haesem01> Robcam, I don't think videochat is possible with gaim as of now
<rabe> root and swap should be fit for start
<soundray> ladykeiden: there must be firewall rules for this error to occur... I would recursively search /etc for a file containing iptables commands
<Moxxon> whats that mean
<tim167> when i do startx there's another app that starts up along with ix, how can i suppress this ?
<Onburiiku> Hello
<Onburiiku> I got a small question
<Moxxon> Im leaving the default partition but what size sohuld the partition be?
<Music_Shuffle> So ask it :D
<Onburiiku> I remember I tried to install wine a while back
<Onburiiku> I'm on my new Ubuntu
<Yashy> only large questions please
<zyth> Onburiiku, sudo apt-get install wine
<Onburiiku> and I got it with apt-get install
<OneOfTheMany> lol
<zyth> :)
<jbinder> that is the old version
<jbinder> apt-get gets the old version btw
<rabe> Moxxon, how large is your hdd
<Onburiiku> But I remember I needed to type something after that
<AFI> LjL I sent you a PM
<jbinder> wine ___.exe?
<jbinder> lol
<soundray> rabe: with RAM sizes typically in use today, you don't need twice the amount in swap. 128MB will do for the vast majority of installations.
<Moxxon> Rabe sent you a PM
<LjL> AFI: no, you didn't. you can't send PMs unless you are registered and identified. if you look at your status window, you'll see it was rejected
<tim167> when i do 'startx' there's another app that starts up along with ix, how can i suppress this ?
<cchanc1> How can i make my network share my connection by static ip?
<Onburiiku> jbinder: Thanks, but I don't think that was it...
<LjL> !register | AFI
<ubotu> AFI: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gaten> can someone tell me how to set up the x server for listening? changing the line 'DisallowTPC' to 'false' in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf isnt working
<ladykeiden> soundray, thanx. check it at home.
<Moxxon> ...
<AFI> !register | AFI
<cchanc1> Cant i just say to ubuntu share ppp0 then clients connect to my pc and get through
<AFI> oops
<rabe> soundray, thank you
<LjL> AFI: try sending it again
<ladykeiden> soundray, can tinyproxy cause that error?
<cchanc1> Afi, do you own a webserver?
<Onburiiku> I type sudo apt-get install wine, then yes, then what?
<LjL> AFI: i should be set for accepting messages from unregged users now (but you still should register)
<Moxxon> Can someone eplase tell me
<soundray> ladykeiden: sounds possible, although I don't know anything about it.
<Moxxon> Im at prepare hard drive partition
<Moxxon> What do I choose?
<LjL> Onburiiku: then wait for it to install... and then you have it installed?
<Music_Shuffle> Of which options?
<rabe> Moxxon, is asking how large should the root partion at least so that he could work fine
<boyracer__> how can i mount a drive connected to an ubuntu machine in os x over a LAN?
<Lastent> hi how can i read files from a OnTrackDM16 partition?
<vray_ub> is there anyone who might be able to figure out how to get oidentd working behind a router?
<soundray> Moxxon: follow your intuition. Since you don't want to save your old OS, you have nothing to lose.
<Moxxon> kk
<rabe> how much space is ubuntu requiring for default ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<rabe> about 4 gb ?
<soundray> rabe: no, less than 3
<kamui> ConstyXIV: not sure why, but network applet wont actually configure the network card :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 2,5]  by apokryphos
<kamui> shows teh local ssids, but wont connect to mine
<ConstyXIV> kamui: ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<Onburiiku> LjL: Yes, I did. I'm supposed to type something though. I can't remember what it was.
<rabe> so if he make a root partition with 4 gb it should be enough
<soundray> rabe: dapper was less than 2GB, I haven't checked with edgy
<LjL> Onburiiku: do you have universe enabled?
<boyracer__> is there a way to share a folder in ubuntu and mount it from os x?
<ConstyXIV> kamui: have you clicked on it yet?
<kamui> ConstyXIV: it shows the local networks, but wont' actually establish teh connection to mine, which is hidden and wep protected
<mon^rch> he should make the root part 6-10gb
<soundray> rabe: let the installer do its job and autosize the partitions.
<kamui> ConstyXIV: yea, it SAYS connected but an ifconfig on the device shows otherwise
<Onburiiku> LjL: The universe?
<ConstyXIV> kamui: Connect to Other Wireless Network
<kamui> ConstyXIV: I did, thats how I got my network in the list at all
<kristofer> anybody here have experience with dovecot?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Onburiiku about universe | Onburiiku, see the private message from Ubotu
<rabe> that is a good idea
<ladykeiden> soundray, thankx very much.
<rabe> Moxxon, u should let the installer do its job and let it autosize the partition
<ConstyXIV> kamui: networkmanager also seems to go through its own channels to connect.  see if you have a connection by pinging google or something
<boyracer__> Ubotu, tell boyracer__ about mounting Ubuntu from os x
<mikea> how to enable SHMConfig?? I haven't the Touchpad section in xorg.conf. Synclient doesn't work because it can't access shared memory
<stormy|>  How can I set up a static IP on ubuntu?
<Moxxon> Rabe Im just wiping it or w/e
<kamui> ConstyXIV: ifconfig reports no ip address assigned to my wireless card, or rather, the suspect 169._._._ addy
<soundray> stormy|: on the command line?
<rabe> wip?
<Moxxon> The second option
<stormy|> soundray:  I don't know the comand...
<rainwalker> Can someone here explain what XGL is?
<Onburiiku> Really though. Last time I did this someone told me to install wine to type sudo spt-get install wine, yes, then type something else. Something kinda simple and I can't remember what it was.
<Moxxon> I dont really have anything to lose no files or anything
<zyth> Onburiiku, winecfg
<soundray> stormy|: I'm asking, do you have the GUI back or are you still restricted to a command line interface?
<stormy|> Onburiiku: , you mean apt-get?
<Onburiiku> Does anyone know what that could be that I was supposed to type?
<Moxxon> worst thing that could happen is that it crashed and I dont have an OS then I can just boot into the disc so doesnt really matter
<boyracer__> Ubotu, tell rainwalker about xgl
<Onburiiku> Stormy|: That was it! Thanks!
<KDan> Onburiiku: wine ????.exe
<stormy|> soundray, I have GUI... but I can't SSH in anymore.. so i need to set up the ip on the machine itself
<rabe> SoundGuy, soundray do you know an usb soundcard working out of the box with ubuntu ?
<LjL> Onburiiku: "sudo apt-get install wine" is *all* that you need to type, *if* you have previously enabled Universe. after that, WINE will be installed.
<soundray> rabe: I don't know of any that don't
<Moxxon> Who pays for teh free cds that are sent?
<HymnToLife> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<IA-Outdoors> is there a query capability for apt?
<IA-Outdoors> I need to know which version of imagemagick is installed
<KDan> sabdfl??
<soundray> stormy|: System-Administration-Network (select interface) Properties
<LjL> IA-Outdoors: apt-cache policy packagename
<IA-Outdoors> ...commandline only
<stormy|> IA-Outdoors: , use * maybe?
<Music_Shuffle> KDan, Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life.
<stormy|> thanks soundray
<KDan> haha
<KDan> nice
<rainwalker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rabe> any usb soundcard work with ubuntu? that is nice to hear
<rabe> would your recommend some cheap usb for people only listening to messenger or skype
<soundray> rabe: I've heard that the Griffin iMic is good
<soundray> rabe: not necessarily for skype though
<boyracer__> if i have an external drive connected to an ubuntu box on my lan, can i access that drive from a mac?
<cchanc1> Ok if i am to upgrade to edgy, how in the world do i setup my modem?  Will the steps i took in dapper also work in edgy to setup the modem?
<soundray> rabe: do you need line in?
<boyracer__> i know i can mount from the terminal, but how do i make the drive available
<rabe> line in is for ... ?
<rabe> mictophone ?
<rabe> im not sure
<LjL> robert_: mic is for microphone. line in is for things with less impedence
<LjL> rabe ^
<ahFeel> hi all
<ahFeel> someone knows a way to copy a file with a chosen copy speed ?
<LjL> rabe: line in is for, like, your hifi's line-out
<soundray> rabe: if you need microphone or hifi stereo input, get a Griffin iMic. It costs ca. 30 Euros, but it's probably worth it.
<Onburiiku> I have a big question
<rabe> thank you
<sdac221x_> can someone tell me how to modify the default system beep sound in xubuntu edgy ?  thanks
<LiENUS> big question, tiny penis
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Onburiiku> -.-
<boyracer__> !LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cchanc1> LOL
<boyracer__> heh
<fredl> anybody happen to know a channel that's specific to configuring wireless on Ubuntu?
<gaten> can someone tell me how to set up the x server for listening? changing the line 'DisallowTPC' to 'false' in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf isnt working
<LjL> fredl: no such thing
<fredl> since I dont think that the question I have is entirely aprorpiate on this channel.
<aboyousif> fredl, is it got drop after a while ?
<LjL> fredl: configuring wireless on Ubuntu is totally appropriate for this channel
<kristofer> dovecot isn't getting the domain name (%d), so when I log in to imap I don't have permission to open the directory. any ideas why?
<avaloncio> hi
<Chai_Sangeen> hello
<fredl> LjL, alright then, here goes :) I'm trying to get wpa_supplicant to talk to my EAP-TTLS talking access point....
* wesley Gone
<Onburiiku> Anyway, I have Ubuntu installed on my external drive, and windows in my normal drive. I can see my windows drive but when I click on it it says "Unable to mount the selected volume" "Error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable" "Error: could not execure pmount."
<LjL> (note i didn't say i know anything about it ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Wesleysld|Gone about away | Wesleysld|Gone, see the private message from Ubotu
<fredl> my wpa_supplicant config is on http://pastebin.ca/340495
<Onburiiku> Can I fix that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ubuntu_> hay all having a bit of problem installing. When i get to prepare mount points, it complains about No root file system
<NaPsTeR_> how do i get the svn command to work in the terminal?
<Wesleysld|Gone> sorry Ljl
<skurlat> join #ubuntu-fr
<PriceChild> NaPsTeR_, what do you want to do?
<kitche> NaPsTeR_: install subversion then you iwll have svn command
<LordSavage> is there a possibility to minimize xchat gnome to tray?
<Music_Shuffle> LordSavage, you can click the tray icon
<vox754> NEWS: If you are having problems with your wireless card, try downloading the latest "ndiswrapper 1.37". My card works now. Join "#ndiswrapper".
<avaloncio> LordSavage, try clicking on Xchat icon
<LordSavage> i use x-chat gnome
<Onburiiku> I have Ubuntu installed on my external drive, and windows in my normal drive. I can see my windows drive but when I click on it it says "Unable to mount the selected volume" "Error: device /dev/hda2 is not removable" "Error: could not execure pmount."
<ubuntu_> any one
<LordSavage> there is no icon in tray
<Music_Shuffle> LordSavage, Uhh...really?
<LordSavage> really
<mjrclark> really. me too.
<skurlat> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
* Music_Shuffle writes down +1 reason to hate XChat-gnome
<LordSavage> are there any plug ins to do it?
<Music_Shuffle> Use the regular XChat?
<anorexia> i have a question: trying to install ubuntu to my laptop, i get "Kernel Panic: VFS error. Unable to install root fs on unkown block (1,0)" (or so). i put the desktop cd into my other computer (this one) and booted into it. it worked fine. i was wondering, would it work if i was to connect my laptop hdd to this computer, and install ubuntu to that laptop hdd, and try to boot it like that?
<soundray> Onburiiku: are you sure that it is 'pmount' that doesn't execute, or is that a typo?
<OlgaB> brb coffeee
<Onburiiku> Soundray: Yes, it says "pmount"
<LordSavage> -hl
<LordSavage> crahsed
<LordSavage> ...
<Music_Shuffle> ?
<LordSavage> so, is there any possibility to minimize xchat gnome to tray?
<pbureau> LordSavage, using gnome or Kde?
<LordSavage> gnome
<soundray> Onburiiku: I suggest you make an entry for your windows partition in /etc/fstab -- ubotu has a link with details:
<soundray> !ntfs | Onburiiku
<ubotu> Onburiiku: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<pbureau> LordSavage, click on Applications - internet - xchat and left click on it (add to panel)
<Abnix> can anyone tell me how to get around this? I just fired up a ubuntu rig that hasn't been run in months, updated some, rebooted, now every time I run the updater I get a message of only one package manager is allowed to run at a time, and I KNOW that there is not a package manager running (verified with ps ax and a healthy helping of kill-9)
<rayok> help! I got ubuntu 6.10 installed via the alternative iso, now it won't boot into the OS :(
<Music_Shuffle> LordSavage, or this thread: http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:keFYHIdYDM0J:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D157697+xchat-gnome+tray&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<Lastent> hi i have a partition, and when I do "fdisk -l" i get OnTrackDM6 as the system, how can i mount this partition?
<cchanc1> How do i setup static ip and have my internet connection shared
<avaloncio> Anyone knows how to configure the zoom when playing with the cube in Beryl?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell avaloncio about beryl | avaloncio, see the private message from Ubotu
<avaloncio> ok
<ConstyXIV> Abnix: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<anorexia> <anorexia> i have a question: trying to install ubuntu to my laptop, i get "Kernel Panic: VFS error. Unable to install root fs on unkown block (1,0)" (or so). i put the desktop cd into my other computer (this one) and booted into it. it worked fine. i was wondering, would it work if i was to connect my laptop hdd to this computer, and install ubuntu to that laptop hdd, and try to boot it like that?
<soundray> Abnix: try 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock'
<avaloncio> thx
<soundray> Abnix: if a package manager crashes, it can leave its lock file behind in that dir
<cchanc1> How do i setup static ip and have my internet connection shared
<LjL> !adeptfix | soundray, Abnix
<ubotu> soundray, Abnix: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<LjL> kubuntu specific but...
<Lastent> i have a partition, and when I do "fdisk -l" i get OnTrackDM6 as the system, how can i mount this partition?
<vox754> anorexia, How do you plan to connect your laptop drive to your other machine?
<anorexia> vox754 - i have a laptop to ide afapter
<soundray> !repeat | Lastent, cchanc1, anorexia
<ubotu> Lastent, cchanc1, anorexia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phire> Is there a download manager for ubuntu that supports muitable connections to servers for 1 download?
<Lunar_Lamp> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<vox754> anorexia: my suggestion is don't do it, since the installation needs to detect your laptop hardware not your desktop's
<jbinder> banshee is the best
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216.166.216.138]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c58-108-228-248.fitzg1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lunar_Lamp> jbinder, it crashes non-stop for me :-p
<Moxxon> Whats the MSN client for Ubuntu called?
<jbinder> Lunar_Lamp: lol i love it
<cchanc1> How do i setup static ip and have my internet connection shared
<jbinder> banshe
<LjL> Moxxon: Gaim
<erUSUL> Moxxon: gaim
<jbinder> banshee + mplayer = the best
<Music_Shuffle> kMess
<zyth> amsn
<Music_Shuffle> works for MSN.
<zyth> lol
<Music_Shuffle> :P
<soundray> Lastent: the partition type indicates that it is an Ontrack Disk Manager partition.
<pbureau> Moxxon,  aMSN
<kitche> Moxxon: there is couple amsn is another
<Moxxon> kk
<Lunar_Lamp> Moxxon, GAIM is the most commonly used.
<zyth> amsn actually supports webcam/nudges/winks/etc
<zyth> if you use that stuff.
<pbureau> gaim isnt good with video cam though through MSN ..
<soundray> Lastent: I don't think you can use this in any way with ubuntu, as Ontrack is a manufacturer of closed, proprietary software
<rayok> help! I got ubuntu 6.10 installed via the alternative iso, now it won't boot into the OS :(  after the progress bar its just blank. have an ati 9800 pro
<Lunar_Lamp> Yes, amsn is a little uglier, though you can make it look nice with a little work, and has best MSN support.
<zyth> rayok, change your video driver from vesa to ati in xorg.conf (hit ctrl+alt+f2 to open a console)
<Moxxon> hmm
<cchanc1> Guys my dad comes home in 5 days. I need to get the internet shared otherwise hes going to have my ***. Anything besides DHCP will work for me
<Moxxon> its not downloading
<pbureau> I hate the fonts displayed ion aMSN, and I dont do video cam ....
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, mine has nice antialiased fonts and everything :)
<rayok> only way i can get to the console is recovery mode
<imbecile> how do i determine my host, host:display ?
<soundray> rayok: you probably haven't installed grub. The fix is the same for when windows destroys grub:
<Moxxon> Im at the download page and it isnt opening
<pbureau> cchanc1, dont you have a router at  the house ?
<soundray> !grub | rayok
<ubotu> rayok: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vox754> rayok: why did you installed that way? Is it old hardware?
<Lunar_Lamp> zyth, indeed, it just doesn't do all that by default ;-)
<zyth> pbureau, you can fix the fonts, use a 0.96 and tcl/tk 8.5
<unop> imbecile,  echo $HOSTNAME
<kitche> Moxxon: umm use the package manager
<cchanc1> psureau, i dont have DSL or T1 so no
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, true, true.  There's a script someone made on the ubuntuforums to do it though.
<imbecile> unop,  thanks
<rayok> grub is installed, i get the OS selection box
<pbureau> cchanc1, dialup..?
<unop> imbecile,  or even hostname
<cchanc1> pbureau, yep
<Lunar_Lamp> Oo, zyth if you can find me a link, I might switch from Kopete!
<pbureau> cchanc1, dear lord..
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, sec.
<rayok> just when i try to boot, nothing.. had to use the alt CD because the desktop CD would do the same thing, no graphics
<cchanc1> pbureau, lol
<rayok> so going to try the vesa -> ati fix :)
<lskd-255> phire, were you asking about Bit Torrent?
<Moxxon> I downloaded it
<Moxxon> when I try and open it
<pbureau> cchanc1, get a phone line splitter and set up the account on his pc.. faster than trying to share usb-usb to serial-modem thru linux box... eww
<Moxxon> it says I need charachters or somethign
<Moxxon> ?
<helpubuntuguy> help me with ubuntu someone
<tonyyarusso> cchanc1: I think there's an easy way to do that using Firestarter.
<soundray> cchanc1: were you trying with firestarter?
<kitche> Moxxon: what are you installing
<Moxxon> amsn
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | helpubuntuguy
<ubotu> helpubuntuguy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> Moxxon: sudo apt-get install amsn
<nixie> hellp
<helpubuntuguy> i cant get the wireless internet to work...can someone help
<pbureau> helpubuntuguy,  yep  see private message
<Moxxon> what kitche?
<riotkittie> helpubuntuguy: what kind of chipset?
<xenoterracide> anyone know how to get iproute2 on ubuntu?
<masterninja> I cant install Jahshaka it wants libboost-filesystem1.33.0 and I can't find it on the web.
<Moxxon> whats sudo apt-get
<dda> hi everyone, I'm on 6.06 on amd64, how do I install firefox2?
<LjL> !tell Moxxon about sudo | Moxxon, see the private message from Ubotu
<cchanc1> soundray, tonyyarusso: I have tried it wil firestarter with static ips but nothing. The IWndows client tryes and acts like its connecting but them times out. I think it has something to to with the name servers but they are as they are on my pc so i duno
<LjL> !tell moxxon about apt-get | moxxon, see the private message from Ubotu
<kitche> Moxxon: it's how you install stuff on ubuntu it's a command line package manager
<Moxxon> Thanks Ljl
<nixie> I need help from someone that is very familliar with ubuntu because all my attempts have failed before install
<Moxxon> but how do I run said scripot
<tonyyarusso> cchanc1: Hrm.  Checked the wiki/forums?  never tried to share dialup before
<masterninja> sudo apt-get is a install thingy in the terminal
<quaal> could anyone explain to me why deluge's site says it is available in the ubuntu universal supository, yet when i try to install it i get E: Couldn't find package deluge
<soundray> dda: you don't. Stick with 1.5, or upgrade to edgy
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<quaal> this is my sources.list http://pastebin.ca/340597
<Lunar_Lamp> quaal, do you have all the repositories enabled?
<cchanc1> tonyyarusso: i have but that method is only and it wont work il get the website
<LjL> Moxxon: you don't run any script. aMSN can be installed from the Ubuntu repositories, you don't need to download or run anything
<masterninja> you type sudo apt-get and then the file you want
<Dagaka> how do I install the drivers for a Rage Mobility laptop?
<quaal> i believe universe is enabled
<Lunar_Lamp> zyth, thanks.
<imbecile> unop,  i'm tryying to setup tightvnc I type my hostname inbut it isnt working.. I think i may be doing it wrong. any idea?
<LjL> masterninja: package
<Music_Shuffle> quaal, ...check?
<masterninja> ?
<quaal> Music_Shuffle, what ?
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, np
<soundray> cchanc1: the way forward is probably to install a proxying nameserver on the router you are setting up
<Moxxon> where do I type sudo apt-get?
<LjL> masterninja: after apt-get install comes a package name, not a file name
<Music_Shuffle> quaal, check if the uni repos are enabled?
<unop> imbecile,  have you got a vnc server instance running under your user account on the server?
<dda> soundray, thanks. but it sounds too restrictive. pardon me, but in windows I can install both easily!
<Music_Shuffle> Moxxon, in a terminal.
<ConstyXIV> imbecile: try system -> prefs -> remote desktop
<quaal> Moxxon, in the terminal.
<LjL> !tell Moxxon about terminal | Moxxon, see the private message from Ubotu
<nixie> I need a butt load of help !!!
<vox754> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cchanc1> soundray, no router sorry
<Lunar_Lamp> zyth, do I need to have amsn installed before I run the script?
<quaal> Music_Shuffle, http://pastebin.ca/340597 i believe they are
<Music_Shuffle> nixie, so start asking :P
<masterninja> isnt a package a file :P
<soundray> cchanc1: what you are trying to configure *is* a router
<nixie> well I need to talk to some one that knows alot
<masterninja> its a file of files :)
<soundray> cchanc1: your ubuntu PC will act as one
<quaal> nixie, how bout you ask.
<cchanc1> tonyyarusso, its what launchpad gave mehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, nope.  Make sure you read the comments about TLS in the thread.  You have to manually point your account at it.  It's simple
<masterninja> anyways
<LjL> masterninja: yes but what apt-get install expects is not a filename. it won't work if you specify a filename -- even if that's a package.
<Lunar_Lamp> zyth, ok, thanks a lot!
<imbecile> unop, ive got a tight vnc session running under win and im trying to log in
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, np :)
<vox754> !deb | masterninja
<ubotu> masterninja: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<cchanc1> soundray, ive had this setup before and i didnt need a nameserver on my pc
<masterninja> I m a poor film student and Jahshaka wants a old dead file called libboost-filesystem1.33.0 where can I get it.
<LjL> !find libboost-filesys
<ubotu> Found: libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.33.1
<soundray> dda: the advantages that ubuntu has over that proprietary OS you are mentioning are partly due to the fact that ubuntu keeps to a timetable
<imbecile> ConstyXIV,  I got that set up already.. im trying from the win side to connect
<soundray> !timetable | dda
<masterninja> it doesnt like the new version it wants the old one
<ubotu> dda: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LjL> masterninja: see above
<masterninja> ah
<victor_> t
<masterninja> ill slap it in the terminal
<quaal> Music_Shuffle, my sources.list has universe enabled, correct ?
<nixie> I have been trying to install xubuntu but have had no luck I have done the alt cd and used the text install because the live cd didnt work, the alt cd install didnt work either after inital reboot I got a screen full of black fuzz.
<LjL> masterninja: then you're out of luck i'm afraid, you'll have to download it from somewhere and put it into your library path
<unop> imbecile,  ok, first try logging into vnc from the windows machine itself -- try logging into 127.0.0.1:1
<Music_Shuffle> quaal,
* cchanc1 fears he will never get the internet shared.
<masterninja> yeah if i could find it
<nixie> Ubuntu didnt work either weahter I tried the live or alt CD
<helpubuntuguy> can anyone help me? i dont have internet on my uvuntu machine
<Music_Shuffle> quaal, http://pastebin.ca/340603
<Music_Shuffle> Is mine.
<helpubuntuguy> can someone help me
<unop> imbecile,  actually? does the windows machine happen to run windows XP pro?
<Music_Shuffle> Compare, fix.
<vox754> nixie: describe your hardware, laptop, pc, motherboard, graphics card
<soundray> dda: ff2 just doesn't fit in well with dapper. Yes, you can install it, but it will be a hack and will make it difficult to keep up with security fixes.
<ConstyXIV> imbecile: run ifconfig, find your ip, and use that
<ron_> video driver issue
<imbecile> unop,  yes
<eguzkia> hello someone knows an utility tuo tuse irda?
<helpubuntuguy> O_O i will asume noone can
<unop> imbecile,  why dont you use the windows remote desktop then?
<boyracer__> is there a way to configure sharing via cli? for some reason right clicking and selecting 'configure sharing' isn't working in kubuntu
<helpubuntuguy> X_X
<eguzkia> hello someone knows an utility to use irda?
<masterninja> the whole of the internets doesnt have libboost-filesystem1.33.0
<ConstyXIV> unop: hes trying to get TO his ubuntu box
<masterninja> :(
<mjrclark>  cchanc1; community docs has a page about internet connection sharing; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28sharing%29%7C%28internet%29%7C%28connection%29
<helpubuntuguy> :S
<imbecile> unop,  hehe i spose i could
<vox754> !info irda
<ubotu> Package irda does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<Abnix> ok, got the retardedness fixed on this ubuntu rig, somehow dpkg had crashed, and all the lock files rm'd in the world didn't help....finally was told after running synaptic to run dpkg --configure   crap works now
<unop> ConstyXIV,  he said he was trying to login to a VNC session on a windows box
<soundray> !dnsmasq | cchanc1, you need the DNS proxy part of this
<ubotu> cchanc1, you need the dns proxy part of this: dnsmasq: A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.33-1 (edgy), package size 174 kB, installed size 580 kB
<dda> soundray, i see.. actualy I upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06, it was a lot of downloads (I received 5.10 CDs by post), and now I downloaded 6.10 and it's installer wont start X on my laptop! So, I decided to stay for a while on 6.06 (it's LTS, right?), but I'd like to have FF2, as it is really nicer than 1.5.
<nixie> ok, desktop, nvidia 6800 agp, 1gig ram, athlon 64 3200, via chipset.
<pbureau> masterninja try apt-get install libboost*-dev libboost.*1.33.0
<ConstyXIV> unop: yes i know.  win remote desktop doesn't do vnc
<nixie> all of it works execpt for the video
<cchanc1> mjrclark, thats the one i did and it dosent work
<masterninja> kk
<rayok> how does one change xorg.conf from vesa to ati driver? link? :)
<quaal> Music_Shuffle, is that yours? it has less enabled than mine does ?
<unop> ConstyXIV,  I know that and never implied it did :)
<helpubuntuguy> ok can anyone help me
<xprimarysuspectx> whoa, i wanted to ask a question, but there are a million questions being asked o.O
<cchanc1> soundray, installing dnsmasq
<xprimarysuspectx> you guys rule
<masterninja> the computer says E: Couldn't find package libboost.*1.33.0
<Music_Shuffle> quaal, but the uncommented ones in mine, are all the ones you need.
<eguzkia> qualcuna sa cosa posso usare per la gestione della porta infrarossi?
<helpubuntuguy> ubuntu wont go wireless...it wont pick up the wireless internet
<Music_Shuffle> xprimarysuspectx, so ask away
<cchanc1> soundray, how do i set up dnsmasq
<imbecile> ipchicken
<soundray> dda: did you get the desktop or alternate of 6.10?
<nixie> vox754 I even tried to swap the nv drivers in the xorg.conf to vesa but still it didnt work
<quaal> Music_Shuffle, ok
<masterninja> im going to set fire to this and buy a mac
<masterninja> then i can get my homework done
<pbureau> masterninja, lol
<ConstyXIV> rayok: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find/replace vesa for ati
<vox754> rayok: "man xorg.conf"
<eguzkia> hewhat can i use to manage IRDA?
<Xenguy> masterninja: hah
<soundray> cchanc1: I don't know, look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq
<moloch> could someone help me figure out how to install and setup a linux program? I have uncompressed the tgz file now what?
<superdave888> any harm in installing ubuntu-desktop on a LAMP server? will it adversely affect LAMP performance?
<soundray> moloch: delete it and get the ubuntu package
<unop> imbecile,  if you use tsclient/rdesktop you can access your windows machine provided it's allowing remote desktop connections
<ConstyXIV> superdave888: likely
<soundray> moloch: what are you trying to install?
<masterninja> im the only one in my film uni whos trying to edit on jahshaka instead of final cut pro the teacher thinks im mad
<Ardeni_pl>  #ubuntu-pl
<moloch> I dont think they have a ubuntu package
<marmer> hy how can i delete quiet and splash in kernel please?
<xprimarysuspectx> thanks. im installing ubuntu right now..well, trying too, and when im doing the installation i am selecting manuall edit partition tables, and im trying to specify hda1 as root "/" and reformat, but for some reason i still get a flag that states"no root filesystem"
<soundray> moloch: what are you trying to install?
<Moxxon> Ok
<vox754> nixie: "man nv"
<moloch> it is wifimax datal drivers
<mjrclark> cchanc1; dnsmasq is covered (as well as yet another approach) on the lower half of that page.
<moloch> trying to hook my wii up to my comp
<Moxxon> Im using the add/remove program thing
<ConstyXIV> masterninja: with good reason
<Moxxon> but its downloading so slowly
<Moxxon> anyone know why
<victor_> how do i access an NTFS drive?
<masterninja> brb
<Xenguy> masterninja: what about kino (only heard of it, not used it) - is that an option?
<NaPsTeR_> how do i get gnome-dock?
<vox754> !ntfs | victor_
<ubotu> victor_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ConstyXIV> final cut pro rocks
<dda> soundray, I downloaded CD ISO image, yes, correct, desktop
<moloch> Three is a makefile
<unop> superdave888,  it's likely to affect performance if you use something resource intensive from the desktop -- I suggest you use something lighter if you require LAMP to run unhampered
<nixie> vox754 I think I found the problem but I dont know how to fix it
<Onburiiku> Hmm
<Onburiiku> It says that Beryl on Dapper isn't supported
<nixie> vox754 the OS is looking for the vid card at pci:0:0:1
<Onburiiku> Will it work anyway?
<NaPsTeR_> ??
<firefly2442> Are there any other tools besides "network-manager-gnome" for viewing available wireless APs?
<superdave888> unop: any specific suggestions on a lighter graphical client?
<nixie> vox754 and it is a agp
<pbureau> firefly2442, why doesnt it work?
<masterninja> #jahshaka
* Xenguy wonders whether there is any point to beryl besides the eye-candy factor...
<NaPsTeR_> how do i get stuff off a repository
<skurlat> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<mjrclark> !fuse
<firefly2442> pbureau: well, I would like more detailed information about each connection
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Onburiiku> Xenguy, that is the point xD
<unop> superdave888,  fluxbox is a good one
<pbureau> firefly2442, depends kde or gnome
<Onburiiku> The whole point
<xprimarysuspectx> NTFS write..ohh, scary
<xprimarysuspectx> :)
<Xenguy> Onburiiku: OK, honest answer :-)
<dda> soundray: it did not detect my laptop monitor properly, I tried to edit xorg.conf, but without success
<NaPsTeR_> ??
<soundray> dda: have you tried the 'vga=771' boot option?
<firefly2442> pbureau: either, preferably Gnome though :)
<imbecile> could one of you guys give me an example of what i type in in remote desktop connection to connect to my linux box?
<Onburiiku> 'xD
<vox754> firefly2442: "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<masterninja> anyone here got jahshaka working?
<OlgaB> back
<Onburiiku> Does anyone know if it'll work right though and not mess anything up?
<NaPsTeR_> !ubotu repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<moloch> i have tried using the make command and it says unimplemented: called from here
<xprimarysuspectx> hmm. might i post my question again?
<firefly2442> vox754: thanks! :)
<cchanc1> ok i guess il go with firestarter. this is getting way to complicated to do by hand, but when i go to configre the sharing. I have the DHCP3 server setup and going but
<cchanc1> it wont detect it and it wont llow me to check it
<soundray> moloch: to compile something, you probably want to install build-essential first: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<vox754> xprimarysuspectx, YES. Fast.
<xprimarysuspectx> im installing ubuntu right now..well, trying too, and when im doing the installation i am selecting manualy edit partition tables, and im trying to specify hda1 as root "/" and reformat, but for some reason i still get a flag that states"no root filesystem"
<mikeo1> anyone know of any word editors with a grammar checker?
<imc_> mikeo1 - none you should trust - trust me
<imc_> OOo has one
<jt_a7x_3> Hi, I have Alternate cd... Which mode do i install in?
<mikeo1> its nice how the spell checker is everywhere but could really use a grammar checker
<superdave888> unop: I had just started the install of ubuntu-desktop. I broke it with ctrl-c. If I now do sudo dpkg --purge --force-all  ubuntu-desktop will I have it cleanly out, or should I reinstall my server from scratch to be safe?
<nixie> ls
<vox754> xprimarysuspectx: have you committed the changes?
<soundray> cchanc1: quit firestarter, start it again from a terminal and see if the error messages in the terminal tell you more exactly what is going on
<moloch> ok ill install build essental then
<Moxxon> Im installing aMSN but its stuck at Configuring Galeon-Common is it supposed to
<pbureau> firefly you can check add/remove or better yet goto synaptic and serach for wireless or wifi for numerous choices
<xprimarysuspectx> mer? i try to but it wont let me
<imc_> mikeo1- I write for a living and can promise you that depending on a program for grammar is really a bad idea
<xprimarysuspectx> it just states no root selected
<mikeo1> lol
<eguzkia> hewhat can i use to manage IRDA?
<eguzkia> what can i use to manage IRDA?
<XDy> okay
<mikeo1> i like the one in office 2k7 tho
<xprimarysuspectx> although "/" is selected
<unop> superdave888,  errm, uninstalling ubuntu-desktop has no real effect since it's just a meta-package
<XDy> whats the best way to dual screen
<dda> soundray: yes, first time I was unable to switch to any text console (they were unreadable), then I specified correct VGA mode, and text consoles become accesible, and I tried to tweak xorg.conf, analyze X logfile, but then gave up.
<XDy> via ubuntu
<unop> superdave888,  let me grab you a link to help you with this
<cchanc1> soundray, i started it from terminal (sudo firestarter) it started with out errors, but itstill wont allow me to check off the box for DHCP
<imc_> Yeah, problem is it's right until it's wrong and you have no way of knowing which is which, mikeo1 ;)
<mikeo1> hmmm i guess ill just write all my stuff in office through vmware running my xp or vista partitions
<mikeo1> just need to get the usb bridge working so i can use my cannon printer
<wheels3572> does anyone know if there is a program that will do macro keys?
<Onburiiku> My friend is trying to figure out how to get his laptop connected to his wireless network in Ubuntu. Where can he find some instructions for that?
<xprimarysuspectx> mikeo1 - openoffice doesnt check grammar?
<soundray> dda: sorry to hear that. What type of laptop is it?
<mikeo1> canon sucks for grammar
<mikeo1> or rather
<mikeo1> canon sucks for drivers
<mikeo1> heh
<XDy> I have two nvidia cards
<unop> superdave888,  first section here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<XDy> whats best thing to use for them
<vox754> xprimarysuspectx: have you checked "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232059"?
* jensleo installed ubuntu first time today
<OlgaB> brb
<masterninja> 2 nvidia cards! Greedy boy!
<XDy> twinview or xinerama
<xprimarysuspectx> i have not, but i will
<superdave888> unop: thanks for link
<mikeo1> there arn't any plugins for aspell?
<xprimarysuspectx> thanks
<cchanc1> XDy, i was wondering where my other card went! :P
<Onburiiku> Congrats jensleo! I installed mine yesterday for the first time ^^
<mjrclark> mikeo1 Abiword apparantly has a grammar checker- ver 2.4 accoring to el goog.
<masterninja> dual screen killed the x server permanently last week this is a fresh install im on
<Onburiiku> My friend is trying to figure out how to get his laptop connected to his wireless network in Ubuntu. Where can he find some instructions for that?
<XDy> masterninja, me too
<jensleo> Onburiiku, cool. it's very neat!
<pbureau> mikea, aspell has additonal modules use synaptic and search aspell you will find them there
<masterninja> crappy display settings on ubuntu :P
<cchanc1> Any ideas soundray?
<vox754> NEWS: If you are having problems with your wireless card, try downloading the latest "ndiswrapper 1.37". My card works now. Join "#ndiswrapper".
<XDy> materninja, dual booting cista
<XDy> vista*
<XDy> now
<masterninja> i wont buy vista
<masterninja> its evil
<masterninja> and expensive
<dda> soundray: MSI 635. And 5.10 installed our of the box! Moreover, I installed 5.10 64 bit, then upgraded to 6.06 64 bit, and no I decided to install fresh 6.10 32 bit, because I found that too many things are not available for 64 bit... E.g. some audio codecs, flash player, opera, etc...
<mikeo1> i got it through msdnaa
<vox754> !repeat | XDy masterninja
<ubotu> XDy masterninja: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pirate-king> and can only install 2 that's it
<soundray> cchanc1: have you changed the dhcpd.conf by hand?
<jensleo> a question... i have an onboard soundcard and one m-audio pci (two is convenient for switching between headset and external speakers sometimes)... but ubuntu uses onboard as default for playback, where/how do i change that?
<Onburiiku> My friend is trying to figure out how to get his laptop connected to his wireless network in Ubuntu. Where can he find some instructions for that?
<cchanc1> soundray, i have
<pbureau> jensleo, system,-preferences - sound
<masterninja> i never repeated a question
<stevenb486> jensleo: try disabling the onboard sound in bios
<livingdaylight> I got problems with Azureus. So, i used synaptic to uninstall it and tried reinstalling itbut it still has the same stuff in it. How do i make a clean install
<dda> soundray: s/no/now
<vox754> !enter | XDy masterninja
<ubotu> XDy masterninja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<masterninja> yes sir
<XDy> indeed
<nixie> Is it possible to take ubunutu server and turn it into a desktop Like I have done with debian or are the repos different
<mjrclark> nixie; just done it
<masterninja> no idea
<ScreaminIke> i want to join the freenet network. but i can't seem to even init a local server. how do i fix this?
<livingdaylight> how do i first of all completely remove /purge Azureus?
<soundray> cchanc1: I think that's why firestarter refuses to interfere with it. Go back to the default config, and let firestarter do the necessary modifications.
<jensleo> steven, i want to keep both. pburea - thanks, so obvious hey : )
<masterninja> i use linux for emulators and video editing thats all i dont do fancy things
<ompaul> nixie, the repos are the same - just check your kernel for  a desktop one
<livingdaylight> i need a complete fresh reinstall
<ompaul> nixie, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will help a lot
<cchanc1> soundray, ive tryed that. Firestarter gave an error when i first installed it
<unop> nixie, ususally you can use the same repos .. it shouldn't matter .. but you might need to enable other repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> dda: it's probably worth searching on tuxmobil.de for reports on edgy installations on your particular model
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with that?
<nixie> mjrclark sweet I cant get ubuntu to correctly setup X it trys to put my agp card into a pci call for some reason
<vox754> livingdaylight: "locate azureus"
<cchanc1> soundray, when iv enaled DHCP when i first installed DHCP firstarter errord me
<livingdaylight> I got problems with Azureus. So, i used synaptic to uninstall it and tried reinstalling itbut it still has the same stuff in it. How do i make a clean install
<wheels3572> livingdaylight, hold on one second
<soundray> dda: for me, breezy, dapper and edgy worked on a Megabook 270
<livingdaylight> how do i first of all completely remove /purge Azureus?
<masterninja> everyone keeps saying linux is for servers but thats all wrong its meant for freeloading teenagers to play quake and mega drive emulators
<ompaul> livingdaylight, how did you install it initally?
<unop> livingdaylight,  sudo aptitude purge azureus
<vox754> !repeat | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Onburiiku> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to see my webcam?
<livingdaylight> i need a complete fresh reinstall
<ScreaminIke> i have sun java 1.5  installed. and i have the freenet 0.7 tarball untarred. but initing the scripts gives me a TON of errors.
<cchanc1> MASTERNINJA< RIGHT On!!!!
<soundray> cchanc1: my theory is that firestarter wants a fresh, "unenabled" dhcpd.conf
<dda> soundray: okay, I will, thanks. but anyway, somehow I can install FF2 in /usr/local and run it from there? :)
<pbureau> livingdaylight,  synaptic - search module then complete remove module
<Onburiiku> Preferrably as a microphone
<livingdaylight> ompaul, synaptic or apt-get i don't remember
<cchanc1> soundray, ok il try
<masterninja> theres webcam program on the ad/remove program thing
<Onburiiku> kk
<wheels3572> livingdaylight, goto a terminal window and type apt-get remove Azureus
<anonymeeee> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<masterninja> i installed it but i havnt used it yet with my luck it proberbly doesnt work
<dda> soundray: I unedrstood that FF2 will not be included in 6.06 repos...
<livingdaylight> wheels3572, that doesnbt completely remove it
<hbaigu> livingdaylight, you need to remove the azureus config in you home directory
<Moxxon> hey
<Moxxon> Im in AMSN
<soundray> dda: yes, you can use the installer from mozilla.org -- it'll put it in /opt I think
<ompaul> livingdaylight, so sudo apt-get remove --purge azureus
<Moxxon> and its giving me a message
<livingdaylight> hbaigu, that sounds better
<Moxxon> The following message could not be sent:
<LjL> !away > AFK-nixie    (AFK-nixie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<unop> livingdaylight,  purge via - sudo aptitude purge azureus
<newbie> how do you change permissions i tried chmod
<masterninja> doesnt amsn have webcam thingys in it?
<dda> soundray: thanks again for your help!
<soundray> newbie: sudo chmod
<LjL> !permissions > newbie    (newbie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Laurence> Heh, speaking of bit torrent... I'm using btdownloadcurses, but it doesn't seem to be opening ports properly. I've nmapped localhost, and 6881 to 6889 are all closed, despite 4 torrents running.
<livingdaylight> ompaul, that sounds good, is that gonna do what simple -remove wouldn't ? including config files?
<ScreaminIke> chown/chmod, newbie
<Onburiiku> My friend is trying to figure out how to get his laptop connected to his wireless network in Ubuntu. Where can he find some instructions for that?
<soundray> dda: yw
<ompaul> livingdaylight, global ones
<jensleo> can anyone recommend an ubuntu mediaplayer? similar to itunes perhaps
<Onburiiku> Nothing seems to work for him
<masterninja> um
<Moxxon> In aMSN its giving me a message that the message I sent didnt get through
<ScreaminIke> jensleo, amarok
<unop> livingdaylight,  if you purge a package -- all the config files are removed too
<pbureau> Moxxon,  are you connected ?
<FragUPlenty> hows it hangin
<masterninja> vlc looks like i tunes i think
<jensleo> ScreaminIke, alright. thanks.
<masterninja> sort of
<FragUPlenty> I was wondering if someone can help me
<cchanc1> soundray, i just removed DHCP3-SERVER and reinstalled it, went back to firestarter after closing it out and reopening from the command line and tryed the wizard and still dhcp is not avalibal for checking
<livingdaylight> ompaul, does aptitude work even if i used apt-get previously?
<crimsun> masterninja: that's ... a stretch.
<jensleo> masterninja, i dont know about that. i use vlc for video only :)
<ScreaminIke> you can even buy tracks licensed under CC from amarok
<pbureau> FragUPlenty, to the left, whats your question?
<ScreaminIke> :)
<FragUPlenty> um please
<livingdaylight> unop, -purge is good then
<unop> livingdaylight,  sure
<NaPsTeR_> i just added an unknown repository into the synaptic manager...how do i fix it...there is a error message coming up
<vox754> !ask | FragUPlenty
<ubotu> FragUPlenty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<masterninja> yeah but vlc does actually have the playlist menu look like itunes
<compengi> is there a talk of releasing a new version of ubuntu?
<FragUPlenty> was wondering how to install the open al so that I cna play Quake 3
<unop> livingdaylight,  just do it with aptitude -- sudo aptitude purge packagename
<soundray> cchanc1: ah, you have to use purge (sudo apt-get --purge remove dhcp3), then reinstall. Otherwise, it won't touch the config.
<ompaul> livingdaylight, both work better to stick to the one you use more regularly and apt-get is a super set of aptitiude
<Crowley> I would like to know how to install plugins into firefox. i.e. Flash
<newbie> scream what is chown?
<Moxxon> pbureau I am
<Moxxon> I am connected
<vox754> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<livingdaylight> hbaigu, -purge is the way to remove config files
<pbureau> Crowley,  in firefox click on tools -addons... search and install it
<NaPsTeR_> so wat do i do?
<masterninja> you've reminded me i havnt installed flash
<cchanc1> soundray
<cchanc1>  * Stopping DHCP server                                                  [fail] 
<cchanc1> Purging configuration files for dhcp3-server ...
<jensleo> i saw a setup of ubuntu that featured icons similar to those in mac-os at the bottom of the screen. icons bounced around and stuff. very snazzy and blingbling. what is that addon?
<pbureau> Moxxon, so each time you type something it says that ?
<Moxxon> Well
<Moxxon> I was talking with 3 ppl
<Onburiiku> My friend needs help setting up his wireless network.
<Moxxon> 2 ppl it gave me the message
<Onburiiku> Nothing seems to work for him
<mjrclark> jensleo: kooldock. with kubuntu.
<Onburiiku> ANy ideas?
<Moxxon> the other one it gave me the message
<Moxxon> but then
<masterninja> gnome look is a website that has lots of blink for linux try that
<jensleo> jrclark, thanks man.
<Moxxon> the person talked back
<masterninja> bling*
<wheels3572> can anyone help me with macro keys if that's possible in linux
<Moxxon> and others can talk to me
<pbureau> Onburiiku,  can your buddy get online with regular network card ?
<cchanc1> sundray, and still nothign
<pbureau> Moxxon, dunno I doint use aMSN
<soundray> cchanc1: make sure that there is no /etc/dhcp3 before you reinstall
<Ezechiel> is this an ubuntu bug, or do I have to install anything else: Emacs jde error, when trying to use bsh.jar:  bsh: Specified BeanShell jar filed does not exist: /usr/share/emacs21/site-lisp/java/lib/bsh.jar
<unop> wheels3572,  macro keys? what do you mean exactly?
<jensleo> jrclark, hold on. im sure he was using ubuntu and not kubuntu. hm. guess ill have to ask him.
<vox754> !quake | FragUPlenty
<ubotu> FragUPlenty: Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<pbureau> Ezechiel, in synpatic is Bean installed ?
<unop> Ezechiel,  did you install the bsh?
<wheels3572> unop, well i need to preset some command keys to spit out some stuff I wanna spam into a room
<mjrclark> It might work under gnome too I guess.
<Crowley> I am curious to know why using add/remove programs and synaptic package manager say the Flash is installed. But firefox still won't play flsah??
<FragUPlenty> not quake 4, quake 3
<Ezechiel> pbureau - yeb it is
<jensleo> so if I wanted to try kubuntu, i'd have to reinstall it all?
<pbureau> Ezechiel, maybe it need bean libs.. not sure.
<jensleo> fresh format
<unop> wheels3572,  we dont condone spam :| it's not a nice thing to do
<mjrclark> jensleo; not at all
<wheels3572> unop, im in yahoo in a yahoo room
<Ezechiel> pbureau - ok will check that
<wheels3572> unop, not here or anything like that
<jensleo> okay
<soundray> Crowley: have you restarted firefox?
<livingdaylight> Azureus still crashes on me
<unop> wheels3572,  errm, it doesnt matter where you do it -- it does not make it ok if it's not IRC eh
<Crowley> Yes
<livingdaylight> i've reinstalled it and it still seems to remember what was in it before which seems to be causing it to crash
<soundray> Crowley: check that you see the plugin when you load 'about:plugins' as the url
<jdhore> i don't need a mountpoint for swap, do i?
<mjrclark> jensleo;  I have just installed kooldock on gnome, and it works.
<ompaul> livingdaylight, then you seem to have something in your home directory - why not go looking there for it
<pbureau> livingdaylight, probably has a /home/.Azureus directoty, uninstall and delete that directory (its invisible)
<unop> jdhore,  technically you do but that's already handled by your /etc/fstab
<Crowley> OK
<masterninja> i got a question
<jdhore> ok, but i don't when i'm partitioning?
<jensleo> jrclark, thanks. i'm reading up on kubuntu.com
<livingdaylight> pbureau, how do i do that buddy?
<masterninja> wings 3d wont load
<Keith_S> Morning
<unop> jdhore,  if you are asking because you are planning a new install -- then yes, you do need a swap partition
<masterninja> whys that?
<pbureau> livingdaylight, remove Azureus ? or the directory ?
<soundray> pbureau: hint: use $HOME, otherwise people go looking for the /home/.Azureus dir
<cchanc1> soundray, now firestarter wont start. It gives that the device eth0 is not ready. I went to networking and it is enabled and set to static ip and that the blanks are filed in except for gateway
<wheels3572> unop, i know what your saying just hard to explain except to say.  If im in a yahoo pool room and im running a pool game people would like to know how to join it so i would spam and show them is all i mean by that.  Was just wondering if it was even possible to do in Linux
<pbureau> soundray, good point
<dda> soundray: btw, http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html says: "Firefox 1.5: This version of Firefox will be supported until April 24, 2007 with security and stability updates. We strongly encourage all users to upgrade to Firefox 2." So, should FF2 be added to 6.06 repositories (theoretically)?
<jdhore> unop, i know i need a swap, i just don't know if i need to add a mount point for it or not
<Ezechiel> pbureau - nope there justs exists bsh packet (and doc)  - java is installed, but i use jdk6
<Crowley> soundray: Not it's not there. I am going to try to get it done manually.
<Onburiiku> What's the terminal commant to open and edit xorg.conf? I forget how to open stuff
<Ezechiel> sorry jdk5
<ompaul> jdhore, you should give it one
<mjrclark> jensleo; (on ubuntu, all I did was "sudo apt-get install kooldock" then after it had installed "kooldock" and it worked.
<wheels3572> Onburiiku, have you tried vim and the path to xorg.conf
<pompel> <--- linux newbie. I upgraded from Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 and now i  can only get 640*480 res. How do i fix this?
<jdhore> something like /swap?
<ompaul> jdhore, but selecting the "type = swap" will look after that
<wheels3572> if not sudo vim and the path to xorg.conf
<vox754> livingdaylight: see hidden files "ls -l .*" remove with "sudo rm -R ~/.Azureus"
<unop> wheels3572,  i'm a yahoo user too -- and it's that kind of advertising that brings yahoo chat rooms into disrepute -- please dont do that
<pbureau> eww vim...
<Onburiiku> Wheels3572: I don't think so. I jsut want to open the file in gedit. I need to use sudo though and I can't remember how to actually open something
<ompaul> jdhore, no it will get that label
<jensleo> jrclark, wow, excellent, seems to be working
<jdhore> ok, cool
<soundray> Crowley: make sure you've fully restarted firefox, i.e. do 'killall firefox-bin' until it says 'No process killed' before you launch it again
<jdhore> thanks
<livingdaylight> vox754, they could be anywhere though
<pbureau> Onburiiku,  sudo nano <filename>
<masterninja> Wings 3D doesnt load when I click the icon
<unop> jdhore,  if you are using the graphical parition tool, it should handle it all for you -- all you do is dedicate some space to be used as a swap parition
<vox754> Onburiiku: "gedit /etc/xorg.conf"
<soundray> dda: that's a developer decision
<Onburiiku> thanks
<Crowley> In terminal killall firefox-bin  ?
<vox754> livingdaylight: "locate Azureus"
<cchanc1> soundray,
<cchanc1> Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<cchanc1> Firewall script saved as /etc/firestarter/firewall
<cchanc1> Internal network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<ompaul> !paste | cchanc1
<ubotu> cchanc1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cchanc1> ompaul, its only 4 lines no need to
<soundray> cchanc1: at points like this, I remember my DOS days and do a cold reboot...
<stevenb486> is there an equivalent of ctrl+alt+del in windows to see running processes in ubuntu?
<ompaul> cchanc1, more than two you do need to
<unop> stevenb486,  not really, you can create your own custom keyboard shortcut sequence that launches the gnome-system-monitor tho
<soundray> cchanc1: rule #1: never talk back to ompaul ;)
<vox754> stevenb486: "top"
<FragUPlenty> me want play quake 3
<Gunrun> Hello? can anyone explain what has happened here: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8308/p1010507lz1.jpg
<FragUPlenty> lol
<Gunrun> it isn't good
<Gunrun> :(
<FragUPlenty> sorry
<cchanc1> soundray, i guess im just going to have to face it that my dad going to get T-O
<Onburiiku> This is peculiar... When I open xorg.conf, the file is comletely empty.
<noxxik> hello
<Crowley> soundray: I did that. Then I checked about:plugins again. It's not there. I downloaded the tar file.
<noxxik> getting this when running gnome-background-settings: http://enlisy.org/~noxxik/files/control-center-bugreport.txt
<soundray> cchanc1: no, this is definitely some strangeness in firestarter, try a reboot first, it might work
<ReKlipz> hey guys, can someone help me getting electric sheep to work on ubuntu?
<soundray> cchanc1: sorry, have to go.
<pompel> <--- linux newbie. I upgraded from Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 and now i  can only get 640*480 res. Does anyone know how to help?
<cchanc1> soundray, alright...        bye...
<soundray> cchanc1: you'll get there in the end, I'm sure.
<unop> Gunrun,  it could be that the configuration files for your desktop's applets have been corrupted -- you can always delete these applets and add them in at a later time
<vox754> Onburiiku: my bad "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<cchanc1> soundray, unless i die
<jensleo> hm, making tv-out work on ubuntu with ATI radeon, should that be a problem?
<Onburiiku> Still comes up empty
<Gunrun> unop, I would
<Gunrun> but its on a CD
<mjrclark> pompel, not certain, but I restarted and my res went back to normal after this happened.
<Gunrun> thats what happens when I liveCD
<noxxik> do anyone know how to fix this: http://enlisy.org/~noxxik/files/control-center-bugreport.txt
<Gunrun> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2106386#post2106386
<Gunrun> more there
<rainwalker> Does anyone know why Scribus, a KDE-style publishing app would lag as I type? I'll press the keys and it takes a little while for the letters to appear
<ompaul> !enter | Gunrun
<ubotu> Gunrun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Onburiiku> vox754: The file is still empty...
<ompaul> !repeat | noxxik
<ubotu> noxxik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vox754> Onburiiku: "man xorg.conf", reconfigure it "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<aeon_> jest jakis polak moze? :)
* noxxik feels that he always gets ignored
<hbaigu> !pl | aeon_
<ubotu> aeon_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<unop> Gunrun,  hmm, well, you dont really need those applets to continue using the desktop or liveCD -- so you can continue what you were doing -- i think this might be because the image you downloaded wasnt written to CD properly or the CD is indeed faulty/corrupt
<Gunrun> hmm
<Gunrun> well, I can't run the install
<Gunrun> so... it makes it rather hard to continue what I was doing
<noxxik> if I say like this: Im not a newbie. And not running ubuntu, just developing my own distribution
<Gunrun> sorry about the lines :(
<FragUPlenty> is there an rpm package manager for ubuntu or a way to install rpms in ubuntu
<Onburiiku> nevermind, I got it
<pompel> I tried that..several times. When i run the live cd of the 5.10 (doing that right now) the res is back to the normal 1280*1024...but when i boot up from the 6.06 on the hd it goes back to 640*480...
<vox754> !alien > FragUPlenty
<Onburiiku> it just kinda randomly worked
<lupine_85> !portage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> FragUPlenty, use ALIEN to convert it to .deb but Iwould rather compile a tarbal than use an rpm, safer
<lupine_85> gah, that's distro-ist, that is
<unop> Gunrun,  what happens when you try and log off (not shutdown/restart)
<unop> ?
<ompaul> FragUPlenty, don't use rpms they really can break your machine badly
<FragUPlenty> ok
<FragUPlenty> oh
<lupine_85> depends on what's in the rom
<Gunrun> unop, it goes to the login screen
<lupine_85> rpm*
<Gunrun> with the box in the middle
<livingdaylight> vox754, how do i add the /grep to that coz its so long
<FragUPlenty> sorry I am very new to linux
<ompaul> lupine_85, find thumb, apply rule of
<FragUPlenty> basically I need to get openal on my system
<lupine_85> rule of thumb: most user programs will work, anything else is generally bad
<noxxik> damn wimp users :p
<lupine_85> e.g. openal would be bad :)
<mjrclark> pompel; presuming the menu System>Prefs>ScreenRes is useless. if so, out of my league.
<vox754> livingdaylight: what grep?
<unop> Gunrun,  errm, so something is working alright then -- can you log back in (the username is user, i think) ?
<lupine_85> !info libopenal0a edgy
<ubotu> libopenal0a: OpenAL is a portable library for 3D spatialized audio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.8-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 348 kB
<ScreaminIke> i need some help running freenet in ubuntu.
<livingdaylight> vox754, ls -l etc |grep so i can see what comes
<Gunrun> I will try, one moment
<lupine_85> why not install that instead, FragUPlenty ?
<pompel> yep...640*480 is the only one listed :(
<Gunrun> gah it happened with a newly burnt CD
<pompel> thanks anyway, though
<FragUPlenty> how do I?
<lupine_85> apt-get install libopenal0a, after enabling universe
<lupine_85> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<livingdaylight> vox754, ls - .* |grep ?
<lupine_85> or do it in synaptic, of course
<Moxxon> My computer is 1.6 ghz with a decent gfx card and 512 MB ram can I run Wow in wine?
<FragUPlenty> !universe
<FragUPlenty> what is that
<Gunrun> Oh wait I found the install thing under system
<noxxik> ok, whats the bare minimum packages I need to install to run gnome?
<FragUPlenty> I am totally n00b so how do i enable that
<noxxik> and not talking about ubuntu-desktop
<MarcoPau> what's the name of the printing group?
<ompaul> noxxik, install server and sudo apt-get gnome xserver-xorg - but to get something sensible do a base ubuntu install - otherwise you will hurt your head
<Lunar_Lamp> zyth, thanks for the amsn pointer. It's great thanks. Do you have icons in your panel though? On my panel and task-switcher I don't have any amsn icons, just the default application one.
<Gunrun> damn, the installer crashed
<vox754> livingdaylight: yeah, try it. You can scroll up and down. Try nautilus, it lets you view hidden files.
<gabriela> i want to conect my pocketpc any ideas
<gabriela> hello everyone
<gabriela> want to conect my pocketpc
<unperson> I have an Athlon 64 processor in my system.  Is it possible for me to use i386 binary packages if I want when no 64 bit version is available?  If so, how do I get dpkg to install it?
<vox754> !repeat > gabriela
<ompaul> !nickspam | inuyasharenegade
<livingdaylight> vox754, its not letting me scroll up and down with |grep
<ubotu> inuyasharenegade: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Pntkl> hey
<sith-lord> Hello
<gabriela> anyone know how to do it?
<zyth> Lunar_Lamp, odd, I have the regular green msn-ish icon, did you try restarting gnome?
<xp> does anyone know why my wifi shows up as eth0 instead of wlan0?
<unperson> In this particular case I want w32codecs, so compiling from source isn't an option.
<vox754> livingdaylight: "ls -l .* | grep .a
<ompaul> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<inuyasharenegade> ompaul
<inuyasharenegade> my nick died
<Lunar_Lamp> zyth, not yet,  perhaps they'll come back when I do then :-)
<Keith_S> ompaul: hows it goign !
<pbureau> gabriela, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+pocketpc&btnG=Google+Search
<inuyasharenegade> i am not spamming !
<Keith_S> gnu fish and chips ?
<gabriela> pbureau: thanks
<IVBela> guys, just a quick question: what's the difference between su and gksu? (or sudo and gksudo...)
* ompaul falls off chair laughing at Keith_S's comment
<gabriela> gonna check it
<Keith_S> lol
<unperson> ompaul, If that was directed toward me, it doesn't really answer my question generally.
<vox754> livingdaylight: actually I forgot what you were asking. Is this something to do with azureus?
<Keith_S> Any iptables experts here? I need to firewall my web server... wats best option? iptables by hand or shorewall or???
<mjrclark> IVBela gk is for graphical programs e.g. synaptic, rather than command line ones like cp or rm.
<Jowi> !gksu | IVBela
<ubotu> IVBela: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<livingdaylight> vox754, yes
<Hatter> shorewall is great
<lskd-255> IVBela, I think it's sudo for terminal and gksudo for graphic interface
<Hatter> makes iptables easy
<ompaul> unperson, it tells you how to get them and you can message the bot >>/msg ubotu  codecs<< and then you will find out all sorts of things
<Keith_S> Hatter: really ?
<livingdaylight> vox754, just wanted to check my hidden files and confirm that there are no more .hidden .files
<Keith_S> Hatter: you use it? wat version is in ubuntu currently?
<IVBela> mjrclark: thank you
<Onburiiku> Okay
<Gunrun> damn, failed install
<IVBela> ubotu: thank You too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you too - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hatter> keith_s: i use it on around 20 servers. but i am using debian sarge on them so don't know what version is in ubuntu
<Onburiiku> I just did a bunch of stuff for beryl
<IVBela> lol
<IVBela> ^^;
* Gunrun cries, he shall never be rid of OS9
<unperson> ompaul, But did you read the original part of my question?  I want to know if in general it is possible for me to install i386 packages.
<IVBela> i meant Jowi
<Keith_S> Hatter: the box im firewalling is deb sarge :D
<Onburiiku> If I messed up xorg.conf, I need to know how to restore the backup; xorg.conf.old. How would I do that if the new xorg.conf doesn't work?
<ompaul> unperson, did not note that let me scroll back
<Keith_S> Hatter: do you use the version in deb main repos or backports ?
<mjrclark> Onburiiki; using the command line; on startup select a recovery or single user mode.
<vox754> Onburiiku: "sudo rm xorg.conf && sudo mv xorg.conf.old xorg.conf"
<Hatter> Keith_S: shorewall is not a program per-se but a config tool for iptables, I use the latest tarball from the website
<ompaul> unperson, your talking about mixing i386 32bit and 64 bit?
<Onburiiku> Thanks, both of you. =)
<Keith_S> Hatter: I know wat it is. How come you dont use the dpkg ?
<Hatter> keith_s: www.shorewall.net, you have some reading to do :)
<IVBela> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<IVBela> wow
<Hatter> keith_s: I was using it, i wanted some features in the newer one
<Keith_S> he he  i read it didnt make any sence realised the version in deb main is really old...
<Onburiiku> bbs
<Hatter> keith_s: its easy to use the latest one
<Keith_S> yeah think ill do that...
<Keith_S> Hatter: ill try find a dpkg tho.
<unperson> ompaul, Right.  I mean, in general is it possible for me to install packages that are marked as being for the i386 arch?  I mean, I thought the athlon 64 is capable of running 32-bit x86 instructions.
<Mart> hey guys, just wondering if I could have a hand modifying my fstab so I could read and write to my ntfs please
<Hatter> mart: another way is using mount -t smbfs
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell Mart about ntfs | Mart, see the private message from ubotu.
<unperson> ompaul, I thought that was what originally gave them the edge over the itaniums.
<unop> unperson,  you'll need to run the 32 bit applications in a partitioned chroot
<ompaul> unperson, taking you said yes to my last question is this: at this stage of development I know of no way other than "chroot" and if you are using a desktop then installing 32bit is the way forward, in 64bit the gains are only there for people with huge databases
<Gunrun> can linux do read and write to ntfs yet?
<vox754> NEWS: If your wireless card is not working, try the new "ndiswrapper 1.37". My card didn't work a month ago, now it does. Join "#ndiswrapper".
<Mart> cheers, I'll take a quick look
<fredl> well I have a working wpa_supplicant.conf now and I think I know what's the problem with Network Manager....
<kitche> unperson: you need to use a chroot do to the fact that the libs for x86_64 are just for that
<unperson> ompaul, btw thanks for the help on the specific question of the codecs.
<HymnToLife> gunne, not natively, there is a tool for it but it's still considered beta
<mjrclark> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Slart> hmm.. I force installed 32-bit firefox and it works great on my 64-bit ubuntu system
<fredl> Network Manager doesn't allow me to set phase2 authentication method.
<superdave888> unop: if you are still around, I am trying to install fluxbox, but apt-get install fluxbox doesn't find the package. any advice?
<ompaul> Gunrun, with "fuse" you can - I don't suggst you use it as it called beta at this stage
* night|away is now auto-away after 1h idle
<Slart> I don't know if that falls under the "works for me" or "works for firefox" but it does =)
<ompaul> Gunrun, but consider this, personally in work on production machines I am thinking of using it
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell superdave888 about fluxbox | superdave888, see the private message from ubotu.
<Gunrun> just I was considering dual booting XP and ubuntu, but with my past troubles and my current one I may just give up on linux all together
<kitche> !away > night|away
<fredl> Hmm, no Network Manager guys around? :)
<Mart> sorry, having difficulty, I've installed fuse and set my permissions but didn't detect. had to revert to backup to detect.
<fredl> figures :P
<jt_a7x_3> Hi.
<vox754> !ext3 > Mart
<Mart> yes
<felixcanis11> help! it keeps freezing...do i need more ram or what?
<HymnToLife> felixcanis11, define "it"
<unop> superdave888, you probably need to enable the right repositories for fluxbox -- one sec
<unperson> kitche, ompaul: thanks
<vox754> felixcanis11: how much do you have, and your swap?
<felixcanis11> hehe sorry hymn
<xp> is 3gb of swap space overkill?
<felixcanis11> ubuntu.
<ompaul> unperson, welcome
<felixcanis11> um, not sure
<HymnToLife> felixcanis11, which part of Ubuntu ?
<jt_a7x_3> I'm using the ALT cd for 6.10, I get "[!!]  Configuring Installation step failed: an installation step failed. you can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: SELECT AND INSTALL SOFTWARE"
<xp> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<sorahn> hey guys, does anyone know if there is a version of ubuntu that is optimized for parallels on the mac?
<vox754> felixcanis11: "free -m"
<felixcanis11> well the whole thing....the mouse freezes, nothing moves, and i can't do anything, so i have to restart
<ompaul> xp, 99.5% of the time it is, how much ram have you got and is it a server if so of what
<xp> 1.5gb and no
<unop> !info fluxbox | superdave888
<ubotu> superdave888: fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<HymnToLife> felixcanis11, live CD ? how much RAM do you have ?
<felixcanis11> it's installed
<bdunn> exit
<marshall> does anybody here have Sonata?
<Gunrun> will the ubuntu liveCD run on 320 meg of ram?
<ompaul> xp, I would set it to 1G in that case, if you are running into swap issues at that point something else is the issue
<felixcanis11> i have crappy ram, i don't know exactly how much but it's like 300-something
<HymnToLife> gunne, not very smoothly but it will run
<ompaul> Gunrun, not great but you can
<xp> i wish ubuntu would recognize my ipw2200 as wlan. anyone know how?
<pd_THOR> I'm not very familiar with Ubuntu (read: at all); is there a grand master list somewhere of supported hardware and peripherals?
<Gunrun> so that isn't why it isn't running then
<HymnToLife> a Live CD _never_ runs smoothly anyway
<Gunrun> :(
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<kitche> HymnToLife: some can at least not many though
<ompaul> Gunrun, ^^ check that list out
<HymnToLife> yeah, the GParted one doesn't count:p
<livingdaylight> is it better to install Azureus from sourceforge or from repositories?
<jt_a7x_3> I'm using the ALT cd for 6.10, I get "[!!]  Configuring Installation step failed: an installation step failed. you can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. The failing step is: SELECT AND INSTALL SOFTWARE" Anyone have any idea?
<HymnToLife> it's better not to install Azureus at all :p
<Gunrun> I don't get any of those
<kitche> livingdaylight I would say from it's official website
<Gunrun> I get a fugly command prompt
<xp> utorrent under wine?
<livingdaylight> kitche, thx
<HymnToLife> KTorrent ftw.
<HymnToLife> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<mjrclark> gunrun; I have had ubuntu live cd run fine on 128 of ram.
<HymnToLife> mjrclark, which Ubuntu ?
<xp> can u load ubuntu livecd into ram?
<xp> nm, found my answer
<vox754> jt_a7x_3: Why the alternate CD?
<marshall> xp: Deluge for ubuntu (gnome)
<Crowley> Is there a way to get all the commonly used codecs for Firefox and Totem video player all in one package??
<HymnToLife> Crowley, yes, make one yourself :p
<jt_a7x_3> vox754: because I was told earlier today to use that rather than regular.
<sess> after upgrading to edgy, gnome wont start anymore, I just get a grey box in teh top left hand corner of teh screen
<sess> whats going on?
<jt_a7x_3> I wanted to be able to install from the boot of the cd and rather than waiting for desktop to load install icon etc.
<Dame> how do I change gnome splash screen on edgy?
<vox754> jt_a7x_3: Your system specifications please.
<Crowley> HymnToLife: Second day of Linux. A bit frazzled.
<linxeh> hi - is ubuntu edgy going to support kernel 2.6.20, or will it be always on 2.6.17 ?
<jt_a7x_3> I tihnk i only have like 256mb RAM plenty of space,
<HymnToLife> Crowley, then ask someone else to make one for you, or google for it to see if someone has madeo one yet
<imbecile> how do i fix this error?  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sess> is there some sort of gnome log I can look at to see whats going on during a gnome boot?
<HymnToLife> linxeh, it will never change
<HymnToLife> that's the whole point of a release-basd distro
<HymnToLife> but you can always build it yourself, it's not very hard and there are lots of nice guides on the !forums
<Moxxon> I think add/remove is frozen
<sys0110> hi all
<Moxxon> is there any like ctrl alt delete?
<vox754> !kernel > linxeh
<linxeh> HymnToLife: sure, I've been on slackware since 95/96
<sess> Anyone having gnome trouble after upgrading to edgy?
<sys0110> which sh does gentoo use?
<HymnToLife> sys0110, by defauld, Bash I think
<sys0110> ya
<HymnToLife> but I haven't used Gentoo for a while
<vox754> sess: No. Fresh install here.
<jt_a7x_3> So anyone know why "Select and install software" fails during 6.10 ALT installation?
<sys0110> but its colored:P
<linxeh> HymnToLife: fairly new to ubuntu (at least as far as the policy regarding package versions anyway) - been happy with stock kernels until recently
<kitche> sys0110: umm why not ask #gentoo lol but yeah it's bash
<HornyPony> hi, how do i disable sata_via driver and replace it with a generic driver?
<Moxxon> wtf
<imbecile> how do i fix this error?  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Moxxon> Add remove programs is frozen
<Moxxon> HOW DO I close it
<sys0110> i wanna make my shell colored too
<sys0110> which command?
<Music_Shuffle> Moxxon, xkill it?
<Moxxon> How do I do that
<linxeh> HymnToLife: ok, so will feisty use 2.6.20 ?
<Moxxon> Does it just take a long time?
<HornyPony> or
<Moxxon> Cause Im trying to get wine
<HornyPony> better yet
<jensleo> hm i've set my second sound card as primary for playback in system - settings - sound, but amarok plays songs on the first soundcard...
<HornyPony> tell me how to upgrade to a newer kernel?
<HymnToLife> linxeh, dunno, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<HornyPony> newer than 2.6.17
<vox754> !kernel > HornyPony
<HymnToLife> ubotu, tell HornyPony about kernel | HornyPony, see the private message from ubotu.
<linxeh> k
<Moxxon> wtf
<Moxxon> how do I xkill?
<jt_a7x_3> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<androo> Hey
<sess> well, is there any way to completely remove ALL gnome configuration files on the system and start over?  I can't get in to turn on my wireless networking so an apt-get remove isn't gonna work too well
<CyberCod> Moxxon, with an xknife?
<androo> How exciting
<HymnToLife> hi | androo
<Sleeperknight> I need some help launching Battlefield 2 in wine from the terminal, it won't let me get into the /EA GAMES/Battlefield2/ folder
<vox754> Moxxon: "man xkill"
<HymnToLife> !hi | androo
<ubotu> androo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<androo> !hi | you all
<ubotu> you all: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<superdave888> unop: hi, I have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe main restricted
<superdave888>  in my sources list, and a matching deb-src line, but still do not find fluxbox. any advice?
<androo> lol
<lskd-255> !acpi
<HymnToLife> Sleeperknight, what happens when you try ?
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<kitche> Moxxon: open up a terminal and type in xkill should have an x for your cursor and click on the app you want killed
<marshall> does anybody here have Sonata?
<sess> is there like a gnome startup log I can check to diagnose why gnome isn't starting up, but just hanging with a rectangle in the upper left hand corner of the screen?
<androo> I have converted my friend to ubuntu!
<Sleeperknight> says directory not found
<HornyPony> vox754, that speaks of a custom kernel
<jt_a7x_3> So anyone know why "Select and install software" fails during 6.10 ALT installation?
<Sleeperknight> I got into wine with Cd ~/wi and tab
<HornyPony> i need a precompiled package which is newer
<kitche> HornyPony: yes you need to build a kernel
<vox754> marshall: no sorry.
<HymnToLife> Sleeperknight, bash doesn't like spaces in folder names
<Moxxon> Im really noob how do I open terminal
<androo> and they in turn have converted thier friends
<HornyPony> kitche, nothing prebuilt yet?
<HymnToLife> use a backslash to escape it, or Tab
<androo> ubuntu is love
<jensleo> all other media-apps play sounds on the designated soundcard in ubuntu, except amarok
<sess> is there like a gnome startup log I can check to diagnose why gnome isn't starting up, but just hanging with a rectangle in the upper left hand corner of the screen?
<transgress_> is there any quick way of just install a 32bit package for firefox?
<Sleeperknight> so how do i get past it?
<vox754> HornyPony: guess you should be able to download a new kernel and compile it the way it tells you.
<transgress_> *installing
<transgress_> in amd64 that is
<kitche> HornyPony: probably for feisty but packages don't get updated unless there is a fix
<mjrclark> moxon; applications>Accessories>Terminal
<HymnToLife> Sleeperknight, cd EA<tab>
<vox754> !terminal > Moxxon
<androo> i have a question
<sess> after upgrading to edgy, gnome wont start anymore, I just get a grey box in teh top left hand corner of teh screen
<HymnToLife> Sleeperknight, or cd EA\ GAMES
<linxeh> jensleo: amarok is a KDE application, so will probably use the default KDE sound device rather than the gnome one (ubuntu being gnome based)
<HymnToLife> or cd "EA GAMES"
<Sleeperknight> ok thx
<vox754> !ask > androo
<HornyPony> hmm
<Sleeperknight> i got in now
<doubleA> Edgy installer was crashing and ikonia told me it was hardware.  Turned out to be the RAM was dirty.  Thanks for the help.
<wceoscar> ubuntu
<vox754> !offtopic > androo
<HornyPony> well sata_via driver just freezes and the processes end up on status D
<jensleo> linxeh, i see. what can i do about it?
<HornyPony> need to switch to libata somehow
<linxeh> jensleo: configure KDE I guess
<androo> !ask | how do i stop XGL closing when i press shift and backspace
<ubotu> how do i stop XGL closing when i press shift and backspace: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sys0110> guys
<wceoscar> HEY, what partitions should i create to install ubuntu?
<wceoscar> i forgot
<wceoscar> !!
<sys0110> how do i make my terminal colored ?
<jensleo> linxeh, so, first of all install KDE?
<lskd-255> preferences
<wceoscar> what partitions should i create??? Home Swap, what else?
<linxeh> jensleo: if you are running amarok you must have KDE (or major parts of it) installed I guess. I don't use it - KDE looks too fugly for me
<lskd-255> sys, pardon, it's profiles
<transgress_> wceoscar: /boot and /
<Tux_0wnz_J00> I know this isn't exactly about ubuntu, but does anyone know how to disable that light-bulb assistant guy in OpenOffice?
<sys0110> lskd , hanf on i will try
<linxeh> jensleo: you might find advice from #kubuntu on configuring the audio
<jensleo> linxeh, i see. can you recommend some gnome mediaplayer?
<linxeh> jensleo: rhythmbox? or something like songbird ?
<jt_a7x_3> So anyone know why "Select and install software" fails during 6.10 ALT installation?
<briancann> hey guys trying to identify and install my onboard graphics card with direct rendering enabled so I can use the AIGLX with Beryl
<jensleo> linxeh, ill have a look. thanks.
<briancann> where do I begin
<tat> jensleo: its enough with a few kde-libs to run amarok under gnome.
<linxeh> jensleo:  rhythmbox comes as standard with ubuntu iirc
<lskd-255> sys0110,  you're using gnome I take it
<mjrclark> jensleo; longshot, try changing the config in amoroak (settings>configure amorak>engine) to something else.
<wceoscar> OK, so Home Swap /boot and / what size shouuld boot and / be?
<jwtod1> hey all. hey bulmer.
<Tux_0wnz_J00> jensleo, if ur running gnome, Gxine is great for almost all codecs
<Tux_0wnz_J00> much better than totem
<androo> no one?
<jensleo> ok, thanks all
<androo> knows?
<androo> :(
<androo> bye all :(
<sys0110> ok , thats cool
<androo> nice to have met you all
<androo> :(
<superdave888> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Tux_0wnz_J00> so anyone know how to disable the assistant in OpenOffice?
<mjrclark> jensleo; specifically the "output plugin"
<sys0110> black ground with green text
<sys0110> ;-)
<lskd-255> shame jt_a7x couldn't get any help
<jwtod1> i now have 6.10 x64 installed in text mode. i also have the nv8800 install script on the same box. i am running commandline. anyone know the apt-get necessary for the nv driver install? it needs at least the kernal libc headers. thx.
<lskd-255> sys0110,  so you're cruisin'
<vox754> lskd-255: too bad. This is life.
#ubuntu 2008-01-28
<matt__>  soundray tried it. dreamnid think i tried that.
<JFactor> MrObvious: Ok it is pastebinned
<CrazyWulf> Ok I'm having major problems with my cd burner not working with Ubuntu/Kubuntu.     It's a CW078D ATAPI CD-R/RW (generic),   works 100% perfectly with windows but doesn't seemt to want to cooperate here.     Acting very very strange
<matt__> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2812 that is exactly what is happening.
<soundray> phroughy: then your xorg.conf change is ignored. It must be a hardy issue. Ask in #ubuntu+1
<pilot> anybody know anything about ppc
<Fryguy--> CrazyWulf: that's not very descriptive
<CrazyWulf> Right now I don't even have a disc in the drive and it's still showing a "blank" cd on the desktop
<CrazyWulf> When I try to burn, it always gives me a failed message
<pilot> anybody know anything about ppc ubuntu on an ibook - internal mic doesn't work
<pilot> feisty
<jga> anybody gotten network manager wireless static ip to work?
<ian07> I just installed firestarter, and attempted to enable shared internet connection but then said eth0 is not ready
<Fryguy--> jga: network manager has limited to no support doing doing anything with static IPs
<ian07> what do I do?
<phroughy> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CrazyWulf> If I go into places/computer and try to click on the drive itself it gives me this message:    mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<jga> Fryguy--: any alternatives?
<Fryguy--> jga: do it manually via cli
<pilot> anybody know anything about ppc ubuntu on an ibook g3 - internal mic doesn't work
<ian07> via cli?
<dreamnid> matt__: what option are you using?
<AnRkey> pilot
<pazsion>  need help setting up a dial-in/dialup server...join #ubuntuserver if you can help me out
<matt__> dreamnid: option for what?
<CrazyWulf> I did a search on google but couldn't find any similiar issues
<pilot> yes
<dreamnid> matt__: the vga
<Fryguy--> ian07: you should really hit up google a bit instead of asking people in here to walk you through every single step and hiccup you run into.  There is PLENTY of documentation available all over the place for this stuff
<AnRkey> pilot: doble click your speacker icon next to your date and time
<dreamnid> in grub
<soundray> pilot: have some patience before you repeat. Check out installation reports for your laptop model on tuxmobil.org
<ian07> ok
<matt__> dreamnid: i selected mine, 1280x1024
<dreamnid> matt__: wait...
<AnRkey> pilot, click edit, prefs
<naxa> i set some gamma values but after some inactivity, ubuntu restores bright and full rgb settings, making my eyes to enter another 15 minutes long geting used to the darj period. how can i disable this?
<jga> Fryguy--: what do I need in my network/interfaces file?
<CrazyWulf> Anyone have any ideas?
<matt__> dreamnid: ok
<AnRkey> pilot, then enable everything
<dreamnid> matt__ : it works when you boot the live cd
<AnRkey> pilot, click ok
<pilot> did that...no capture entry
<dreamnid> matt__ : but it doesn't work after you try booting off the hd?
<AnRkey> pilot, check your recording settings and mic boost
<Fryguy--> jga: the same things you'd need if you were doing static IPs over a wired connection
<CrazyWulf> Anyone?
<phroughy> what can you do to have a new xorg.conf file made for your setup?
<Sonja> brb
<pilot> in alsamixer?
<AnRkey> pilot, play with this settings till your mic level is up and your mic is on
<Moe|Joe> anyone know where i put the rndc.conf and named.conf files on ubuntu?
<danand> fryguy - will try to pastebin my network/interfaces file for you
<danand> Fryguy-- hold one
<matt__> dreamnid: i can't boot into the livecd, i'm in ubuntu now, i'm just wanting to try the 64bit, so when i go to boot livecd, after i select "start or install ubuntu", the screen turns black, as if my computer is off (that seems to be what my monitor thinks).
<CrazyWulf> I just need to burn this image and *really* don't feel like reinstalling Windows to do it
<AnRkey> pilot, no double click the speacker next to your date and time
<dreamnid> Moe|Joe: ... it should be in /etc/named/named.conf if I remember
<dame> how can i desible compiz from shell?
<pilot> there is no detection in gnome sound manager/pref or alsamixer
<BenderUnit22> phroughy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<AnRkey> dame metazity --replace &
<dreamnid> matt__ : gotcha.
<pilot> everything is checked there
<AnRkey> dame, sorry it's metacity
<matt__> dreamnid: so any solutions?
<naxa> why ubuntu autorestores brightness?
<dreamnid> matt__ : well... not too sure
<dreamnid> matt__ : are you sure you have a 64 bit cpu?
<pilot> no capture entry
<matt__> dreamnid: yes....
<AnRkey> pilot, are your inputs and mics enables
<Shadow147> !find sdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 53 others)
<pazsion> help me setup a dial-up server for ubuntu join #ubuntuserver recent how to's posted join in...
<AnRkey> pilot; enabled and not muted
<dame> AnRkey: thanks!
<bascule> CrazyWulf: cdrecord -vv dev=/dev/scd0 speed=16 the.iso, what happens?
<dreamnid> matt__ : You might want to try the alternative cd
<jrib> pazsion: please do not do that
<AnRkey> dame, np
<dreamnid> matt__ : Otherwise, I don't have any other ideas
<pilot> there is no entry for a mic at all...but i know it's there b/c it works in osx
<AnRkey> dame, compiz --replace &
<AnRkey> dame, to turn it on again
<gyaresu> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<matt__> dreamnid: thought about alt....but dunno...if it won't boot the live cd, it's possible that it won't boot an alt. install. so i dunno.
<dreamnid> matt__ : true
<AnRkey> pilot, check to see if there is not perhaps a jack sensing option
<AnRkey> pilot, playing with that on some systems turns the mic on and off
<dreamnid> Moe|Joe: I just checked, it's in /etc/bind/named.conf
<pilot> in preferences or in alsamixer
<pilot> no entries for jack at all
<danand> Fryguy-- /etc/network/interfaces - static - http://pastebin.com/d24cc0a50
<dreamnid> I'm going to throw this out... doubt anyone will know the answer... Does anybody know how to quit a stalled ssh terminal (ie the ssh connection drops) and I don't want to wait for the timeout?
<pingui> hi people
<ag0g0girl> hey, any ppc users here
<pilot> this is an ibook, remember it's ppc platform
<gyaresu> Got a mate I'm helping. What's the alternative to automatix to get all the nonfree stuff?
<ag0g0girl> I went to #ubuntu-powerpc
<ag0g0girl> no one there
<Flannel> !medibuntu | gyaresu
<ubotu> gyaresu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<soundray> dreamnid: hit return, then ~ and . (tilde and period)
<gyaresu> Flannel: cheers
<branstrom> Should an Ubuntu box be accessible as just Bob or Bob.local? Should I not use a local domain name like that?
<phenom> ag0g0girl, ppc = Power PC = Pocket PC?
<bascule> ag0g0girl: sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<pilot> double click speaker icon, prefrences - everything checked and turned up...nothing
<branstrom> dns zone or whatever
<dreamnid> soundray: wow! awesome - thanks! :-P
<pingui> whats up people
<htns> http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/europe/01/27/spain.europe.terror.plot/index.html?eref=rss_topstories#
<_gtt_> anyone know a command i can use to find out my mobo model # ?
<bascule> add the line ide-core, press ctrl+o then ctrl +x then run sudo update-initramfs -u
<_gtt_> (or util)
<jrib> !offtopic | htns
<Shpook> Alright, I think I fixed my wireless problems. How would I run commands at startup? Just add it to "Sessions"?
<ubotu> htns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adub> my clock still jumps up exactly an hour
<adub> i just did reinstall ubuntu formatted and fresh install
<niuq> it's there any compatibility issue with a celeron processor?
<niuq> 7.10
<adub> naw this is amd
<adub> yes using 7.10
<RequinB5> jga - lspci ?
<RequinB5> oops nevermind
<dreamnid> adub, I think niuq was asking his own question :-P
<soundray> niuq: no, ubuntu i386 should run on it just fine
<adub> with ubuntu earlier version the clock was fine now it always wants to jump ahead exactly an hour
<Shadow147> !find sdl
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 53 others)
<dreamnid> adub - what timezone are you using?
<niuq> i had like 1000301231 errors while installing 7.10
<adub> central standard time
<niuq> something like, buffer i/o on device hdc, logical block
<niuq> something like it
<DG19075> got a ? for all the trusted brains here..still trying to get VLC, OpenOffice to not auto start upon reboot or restarting X. I've tried modifying the Sessions applet but no luck. Anyone with ideas....?
<dreamnid> adub: hmm.. interesting
<bascule> niuq: bad burn
<theunixgeek> Does Dell's Ubuntu desktop computer allow for the desktop effects?
<niuq> bascule: really?
<niuq> mmmm
<magnetron> adub: when does this one hour skip occur? do you dualboot to windows?
<bascule> niuq: yup, burn at 8x
<niuq> bascule: how can i check for integrity?
<peezawaki> hi there!
<adub> i have indiana vincennes selected and when i select have sync to internet servers it still wants to be an hour ahead
<soundray> theunixgeek: yes
<bascule> niuq: there is an option when you boot the cd i am sure
<dreamnid> DG19075: Did you try the Sessions Options?
<theunixgeek> soundray: thanks
<DG19075> yes I did..I think
<niuq> ok
<adub> magnetron i dont know im not dual booting any longer i was since i redid system im running windows inside a virtual machine my entire hard disk is ext3
<rxndx> confirming that all compiz and emerald effects/themes are working on Intel 82915G
<Al2O3> I installed kqemu, but whereis can't seem to find it, and kqemu at the CLI won't launch it.
<magnetron> adub: ok, i see
<rxndx> anyone know how to get the front panel headphone jack to work?
<niuq> bascule: and why should i burn at 8x?
<DG19075> still no luc though
<DG19075> luck*
<Al2O3> Any ideas where it hides, 'sudo apt-get build-dep kqemu ; sudo apt-get install kqemu
<magnetron> Al2O3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jrib> Al2O3: where what hides?
<bascule> niuq: linux ISOs are picky ... :)
<bascule> niuq: professional duping machines run at 8x, for good reason too
<magnetron> Al2O3: read that guide on how to install kqemu
<Al2O3> the installation of kqemu
<bod_> hey guys,. how do i get compiz to start automagically?
<Al2O3> ok, magnetron
<Al2O3> I have qemu working no problem, just wnat to see if kqemu is faster.
<adub> how do i get it to synchronize to the server
<Al2O3> I heard it is significantly faster.
<niuq> bascule: i see, well i'll try it out i think
<dreamnid> adub: I recommend the ntpd service
<Moe|Joe> dreamnid: ive completely lost myself now
<Moe|Joe> lol
<adub> if i dont want to go manual i choose sync to server and its still an hour ahead
<Shadow147> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dreamnid> Moe|Joe: HOw so?
<niuq> bascule: thanks
<bascule> niuq: it's almost impossible to copy a knoppix disc and get a good burn, needs to come of the ISO
<bascule> welcome
<AnRkey> sorry pilot, had to step out
<DG19075> dreamnid: I did enable session options, and disable VLC, but it still comes up upon rebnoot
<dreamnid> DG19075: I meant using the "Remember currently running applications" button in Seession Options; is this what you're talking about?
<pilot> no problem
<adub> which server would i select to sync to to be cst
<DG19075> yup
<dreamnid> adub: any
<Pici> adub: It doenst matter.
<levander> I'm getting sound out of the analog outs on my sound card, but not the digital outs.  Does anybody know where I can configure it so that my sound card uses the digital outs?
<neko> hi people
<Pici> adub: I think your problem lies with the way that your BIOS's time is set.
<dreamnid> adub: it's based off your /etc/timezone
<adub> i choose ntp.ubuntu.com
<Shadow147> I am getting an sdl error and heres when I getting while preforming the sudo sh ./configure or autogen.sh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53822/
<AnRkey> pilot, if everything is ticked, then play with the settings. Also try enable and disabling yourmic boost. Also remember to try a plug in mic as a test.
<adub> and im still an hour ahead
<RedCyper_> hi @ll
<Pici> adub: Did you pick your timezone?
<pilot> there is only a headphone jack, no mic jack
<adub> pici ya
<DG19075> unchecked VLC and set it to remember that but VLC still comes up...
<adub> America/Kentucky/Monticello
<adub> i also tried
<sajes> Is there a way to access a computer remotely that's on the same network as I am?
<dreamnid> DG19075: You mean VLC is listed in Startup Programs?
<pilot> it's a white ibook g3
<dreamnid> sajes: ssh or VNC
<adub> america indiana tell city
<DG19075> yup
<odysseas> is there anyway to access samba shares through the file add dialog in gtk2 apps?
<JFactor> can anyone help me setup a BCM4328 Wireless card in gutsy
<dreamnid> DG19075: interesting
<sajes> dreamnid, thanks. I'll go google them.
<JFactor> I have tried many things
<DG19075> DXo I need to take it out?
<JFactor> only to fail always
<Moe|Joe> dreamnid: i just followed everything on... http://opencomputing.blogspot.com/2006/12/fixing-rndc-error-with-bind9.html
<pilot> i played with all the settings and theres simply no capture device detected
<dreamnid> DG19075: well, if it is unchecked, it shouldn't run it
<Moe|Joe> and still dont work :(
<dreamnid> DG19075: of course, you can try removing it too
<adub> cool i think its fixed
<jordan> hello, is there a way i can swap primary and secondary monitors?
<dreamnid> DG19075: I doubt it will make a difference
<DG19075> I just removed it from the list...
<dreamnid> DG19075 : ok - logoff and log back in
<neko> what is the command to know the cpu temperature ?
<adub> yeah its set right now thanks guys
<soundray> neko: try acpi -V
<dreamnid> neko: sensors
<neko> thanks
<RequinB5> I'm supposed to insert the LiveCD in /cdrom, but neither of my drives seem to do this.  Would it be acceptablet o just copy the files from the CD-ROM to /cdrom
<Shadow147> while compiling a program I go this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53822/
<Shadow147> got*
<adub> problem i think was i was manual setting with wrong time zone so it was stepping up one hour for whatever reason i set it to ntp and choose right time zone and it sets itself back
<adub> to correct time
<neko> okey acpi -V did the job
<dreamnid> Requin85: ok... wait, what areyou trying to do?
<neko> also my hdd is damn hot
<neko> on my laptop
<Jobias> hi, i'm unable to login due to an error with .ICEauthority and gnome. when i googled the problem, i got a lot of solutions involving permissions, which i tried with no success. however i think i now know what the problem is: the error says that it cannot lock the file /home/jwleung/.ICEauthority, but my username is jwl not jwleung. how do i convince gnome to look in /home/jwl/ and not /home/jwleung/?
<SpookyET> The reason why I want to install arch is because I like snowball releases. Snowballs don't stop at the middle of the mountain an wait 6 months. I keep hitting into walls with Ubuntu because packages are old and do not have the functionality I need in the name of stability. And, backports is pretty stale.
<neko> is there command to set him be cooler  ?
<RequinB5> dreamnid - restricted devices manager says to put the CD in /cdrom.  I've put it in both my CD drives but neither fixes the error, in fact both give me "cannot unmount, may be busy"
<DG19075> dreamnid.. just restarted X but VLC still pops up... very strange
<soundray> Shadow147: 'sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev'
<RequinB5> dreamnid - ok, well apparently /cdrom links to /media/cdrom0
<pete> I have two video cards, one PCI and one AGP, with the AGP being an old nvidia card (not sure of the model, sorry). X won't start at all because it claims that there are no screens to be found, but it also gives an error about no nvidia module being found, either. Not really sure where to go from here, basically I'd like both monitors that I have plugged in (one on each card) to work independently, on different X displays.
<pete> any suggestions?
<dreamnid> Requin85: yeah
<Shadow147> soundray I have that package already installed
<jga> in my network/interfaces, what are my options for wireless-mode?
<soundray> Shadow147: try deleting the config cache then
<Shadow147> soundray how do I do that?
<dreamnid> Requin85: I would suggest logging off and back in and see if the error is still there
<dreamnid> Requin85: or trying umount -l /media/cdrom0 although not sure if that will work
<soundray> Shadow147: I don't know, it depends on the program. One sure way would be to delete the entire source directory and re-unpack it from the archive
<RequinB5> dreamnid - hold on.  i'll try that but thats basically the back end of what the manager is trying to do
<Shadow147> ok
<Shadow147> soundray ok thanks
<techgeek40> Okay - FINALLY got compiz-fusion configured (I love new toys) - but two questions - first exactly what is emerald?
<tonyyarusso> Any ideas what I could use to convert Quicktime .MOV files to Ogg Vorbis?
<soundray> tonyyarusso: you want to extract the soundtrack?
<dreamnid> techgeek40: It's a windows decorator
<techgeek40> Tonyyaruss: http://www.riverpast.com/en/support/tutorials/convert/mov/ogg.php
<dreamnid> techgeek40: More customizable/advanced than the default Metacity
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Doh, I misspoke.  Although, I do actually want to extract the soundtrack for one of the files, my main question was actually for _Theora_.
<techgeek40> dreamnid: Any idea where I can get some more themes -
<tonyyarusso> techgeek40: Looks promising.
<dreamnid> techgeek40: No, I don't use emerald myself... although I probably should
<RequinB5> dreamnid - ok the cd is in /media/cdrom0 ... relogged in.... "unable to unmount the CD-ROM in /cdrom/, it may still be in use"
<soundray> tonyyarusso: I think I would look to mencoder first
<tonyyarusso> soundray: all right
<Shadow147> soundray it didn't work
<n6pfk> I have a usb hd that disappears when copying from it to my hd.  I can remount it only by using the next sd?1 device name?
<neko> 46°C for the hd seems okey to you ?
<dreamnid> RequinB5: ok, try sudo umount -j /media/cdrom0
<soundray> Shadow147: are you sure you have the -dev package for libsdl installed?
<dreamnid> RequinB5: actually, try sudo umount -f /media/cdrom0
<Shadow147> soundray ues I have it installed
<Shadow147> soundray yes**
<SANTAbios> how do i uninstall from the command line is it apt-get uninstall?
<RequinB5> umount2: invalid argument ; umount: /media/cdrom0 not mounted
<dreamnid> SANTAbios: sudo apt-get remove
<RequinB5> then it should work -.-
<mcisbackuk> SANTAbios: 'apt-get remove'
<dreamnid> RequinB5: err..
<soundray> Shadow147: does the file /usr/bin/sdl-config exist?
<SANTAbios> thanks
<Shadow147> soundray yes
<SANTAbios> ok now for more advanced question have yall ever setup dovecot imap server on ubuntu?
<thechris> I need help with the "install from linux" method
<thechris> i can boot a 32bit livecd from the HDD, but not 64bit
<dreamnid> SANTAbios: yeah.... using the guide from the Ubuntu wiki
<thechris> it hangs after it finds the mouse
<RequinB5> dreamnid - i can type out the actual 4 line error msg
<bod_> thechris, is it a 64 bit machine?
<dreamnid> RequinB5: I'm just confused where umount2 comes from
<JFactor> Can anyone help?
<SANTAbios> dreamnid did u get squirrellmail to work?
<_daniel__> Anyone familiar with netcat ?
<dreamnid> RequinB5: Did you noticed that I used the -f and not the -j
<dreamnid> SANTAbios: yep
<RequinB5> yes, it wouldn't accept -j
<dreamnid> RequinB5: Maybe it will be easier if you did a restart?
<dreamnid> RequinB5: not sure if anybody else has a better idea
<soundray> Shadow147: what do you get when you run sdl-config?
<RequinB5> dreamnid - might as well.  This is my "problem box"
<soundray> Shadow147: (should just be a usage message)
<Shadow147> soundray yes thats wat I got
<odysseas> is there any way to access samba shares throught the Add File dialog in GTK2 applications?
<SANTAbios> dreamnid what was the url for instructions?
<thechris> bod_: yes
<soundray> Shadow147: and sdl-config --version says 1.2.11 ?
<JFactor> exit
<Shadow147> soundray yes
<techgeek40> <---dancing in glee (for the moment)
<dreamnid> SANTAbios: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto#head-38e5ee5a1e3385cde810bf2ab24bd41b13979adf
<techgeek40> LOL In a few hours I will probably be pulling my hair out getting my NetGear PCMCIA card working for wireless internet
<soundray> Shadow147: in that case I would look in the configure script of your source package and see whether it does something weird when it runs sdl-config
<dreamnid> DG19075: Any luck?
<mohbana> hi, does anyone know how to share torrent between os's.  I use windows and ubuntu, utorrent and azureus.  basically when i switch to ubuntu i want azureus to detect all the files i download whilst on windows and resume them
<dreamnid> mmm, maybe you can tell Azureus to monitor a folder for your .torrent files?
<dreamnid> I know you can do this for deluge
<Kitar|st> just modified my forum a bit www.ceriatoneforum.com (forum about guitar amps) Marshall Clones...
<Kitar|st> hehe
<dreamnid> and of course make sure Windows and Linux can read/write to that folder
<ThipThip> How do I put a CTRL-C in a script?
<techgeek40> mohbana: you'll need to make sure both OS's can share the same folder and that is where they will download the torrents to the same folder
<mohbana> yep i made sure they are both downloading to the same folder
<soundray> ThipThip: kill -s 15 pid
<AnRkey> ThipThip, what is the ctrl-c for in the script?
<Shadow147> soundray looks like it's looking fot the test
<mohbana> dreamnid, does deluge offer ssimiliar features to azureus
<sam_> anyone know of a tool i can use in ubuntu to stitch together a few short video clips?
<dreamnid> mohbana: I never used Azureus, so I can't tell you for sure
<Shadow147> soundray scrip and its not finding it for some reason
<bascule> sam_: kino
<dreamnid> mohbana: but I think Deluge is a lighter-weight BT client
<Freakingme> acc. to netstat, I've got a service running on port   53 (both tcp and udp I think), however, when I telnet that app, no reply is given, also when I do a strace on that particular service, no info about the expected request is given. How do I debug that? (it dont matter whether I use telnet or dig (it's about dns indeed))
<ThipThip> AnRkey:  I want to terminate devilspie mid-script
<dreamnid> mohbana: so probably not
<soundray> Shadow147: is it using the correct syntax according to the usage message?
<JFactor> Does anyone know how to use ndsiwrapper to set up BCM4328 wireless card in gutsy
<BenderUnit22> mohbana: as dreamnid told you, deluge by fair isn't as, eh, "feature rich" as Azureus is.
<BenderUnit22> s/fair/far/
<ThipThip> AnRkey (and move on with other commands)
<dreamnid> mohbana: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_client
<AnRkey> ThipThip, then use the exit command
<AnRkey> or if you want to start something that does not end
<akromyk> what is the linux equivalent of Daemon Tools?
<techgeek40> mohbana: but the problem is that most torrents that I know of won't resume *IF* the torrent is not already listed in the app for downloading
<dreamnid> mohbana : I would be surprised if Azureus cannot monitor a folder for .torrent files though
<AnRkey> then run command here &
<soundray> !mountiso | akromyk
<ubotu> akromyk: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AnRkey> the & makes it run in the background
<Shpook> How do share files between two Gutsy computers?
<akromyk> thanks
<dreamnid> Shpook: You can use NFS or Samba
<Freakingme> Shpook over nfs?
<Shpook> Whichever is best. :-)
<akee> can anyone help me with a problem i am having trying to set my timezone?
<Shadow147> soundray do you want me to send the congiure script?
<Shpook> Is it just a matter of installation, or is there a walkthrough I can refer to?
<syntaxerror55> There's a major typo on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour, "If you are upgrading from Ubuntu 7.04, we have special easy to follow upgrade instructions."
<soundray> Shadow147: okay, then. Pastebin pls
<AnRkey> Shpook, u can use ssh too
<AnRkey> Shpook, google >> sshfs
<akee> running "date" displays the time in terms of UTC
<mohbana> dreamnid, are monitoring using deluge?
<Shpook> AnRkey: I haven't learned how to use ssh yet. :-( Thanks though, I'll go look into it now.
<Freakingme> syntaxerror55 what's the error? I dont see it
<akee> but my /etc/localtime is linked to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Pacific
<Shadow147> soundray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53825/
<michalski> syntaxerror55 :S
<neko> is 44°C for the hard disk when i do nothing is normal ?
<syntaxerror55> Freakingme: "we have special easy to follow upgrade instructions"
<soundray> syntaxerror55: what's the typo?
<dreamnid> Shpook: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<michalski> syntaxerror55: .....
<AnRkey> neko, no it's too hot then
<syntaxerror55> soundray: michalski: special easy
<dreamnid> Shpook: Although you can share folders by right hand clicking and selecting "share" sorta like Windows
<Freakingme> syntaxerror55 it's 1:45 am here, help me out please ;)
<AnRkey> neko, make sure it's got space above it and beneath it
<RequinB5> ok, getting some kind of somthing working... I need firmware to run my wireless card, restricted drivers manager tells me "The software source for the package bcm34xx-fwcutter is not enabled."
<dreamnid> mohbana: I'm sorry, I don't follow you
<neko> ?
<michalski> syntaxerror55: ok so you put in a comma, Special,easy to follow, intructions
<Shpook> dreamnid: Thank you for the link. I tried that, but neither computer will recongize the shared folder of the other.
<soundray> syntaxerror55: read 'we have special, easy-to-follow upgrade instructions'
<neko> ah maybe it'is this as my hdd is near full
<dreamnid> Shpook: using nfs?
<danbhfive> !enablesources > RequinB5
<syntaxerror55> soundray: but there's no comma.
<AnRkey> neko, if the hdd is near the front of the case, like most cases, then install an 80mm fan to draw air over the drives.
<neko> i notice is the hotness because it's a laptop
<dreamnid> shpook: do you get any error messages?
<dreamnid> shpook: wheen you connect
<michalski> syntaxerror55: and you call that major? :P nobody's perfect
<mohbana> dreamnid, deluge supports monitoring folders right?
<Freakingme> syntaxerror55 that doesn't mean it's wrong I'd guess..
<soundray> syntaxerror55: according to most style guides I know, the comma would be optional in this place.
<shachaf> Question: I want to download the whole Ubuntu APT repository, to install on several offline computers.
<dreamnid> mohbana: Let me double check
<syntaxerror55> michalski: soundray: Freakingme: I wasn't reading it the way you guys were.
<shachaf> Is there a standard/best way of doing that?
<neko> i mean i feel its heat on my laps
<soundray> syntaxerror55: I agree it's not beautiful English, but it's not a typo.
<ThipThip> AnRkey: the exit command does not work.
<bascule> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Freakingme> syntaxerror55 dont you worry, it isn't too good
<whitewoman> omg Ubuntu says when i try to install fedora etc that it does n't have enough space for '/' when i select install in free space. please help me
<dreamnid> mohbana: Yes, you can
<mike5805> hi all i was looking into running my own irc server, does anyone have any info on that
<Shpook> dreamnid: lol honestly, I barely know what I'm doing. I just assumed it would show up under "Network" in "Places." :-/
<neko> and was used to be cooler when runing on winXP
<shachaf> (Especially with minimal trouble on the computers to install on?)
<tacone> shachaf: how do you plan to carry it around ?
<nemilar> neko: how much cooler?
<dreamnid> Shpook: hmmm
<michalski> syntaxerror55: read carefully :)
<shachaf> tacone: A portable hard drive (80GB).
<danbhfive> shachaf: why do you want the WHOLE apt repo?  isnt it like 20gig?
<AnRkey> ThipThip, end
<soundray> neko: 2.6.22 is slightly wasteful on modern CPUs. The hardy kernel will be better in that respect.
<AnRkey> ThipThip, quit
<dreamnid> Shpook: So wait, did you follow the client instructions for the link I sent you?
<bascule> shachaf: there is apt-proxy package, worth a look
<AnRkey> Shpook, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<tacone> he could mirror it.
<dreamnid> shachaf: I think you ahve to look into the apt-cache package
<AnRkey> Shpook, http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<neko> near the whole computer is cool when not doing heavy audio processing on winXP
<dreamnid> shachaf: actually, ignore what I said :-P
<nemilar> Shpook: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/sshfshowto.php
<Shpook> dreamnid: Not yet, I was still reading through that and sshfs
<ThipThip> AnRkey:  Nope and nope.  Is there really no way to include ctrl-c in a script?
<tacone> !aptoncd | shachaf
<ubotu> shachaf: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bascule> shachaf: apt-cacher actually
<neko> and just  browsing on ubuntu  make the computer hot enough to make me not able to have babies
<mohbana> dreamnid, where is it?
<tacone> but that's not whole.
<AnRkey> ThipThip, no
<neko> okey that some kernel issue then ?
<CrazyWulf> How do I use cd record to *try* and burn an image?
<soundray> ThipThip: what was wrong with my suggestion?
<tacone> I guess even wget could work
<AnRkey> ThipThip, you can end a process
<CrazyWulf> or is there's another way to see what the problem is
<shachaf> tacone: There's also apt-mirror.
<Shpook> AnRkey, nemilar: Thanks, Now how do I decide what to use? :-P
<AnRkey> ThipThip, with signals
<dreamnid> mohbana: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/index.php?dir=ubuntu/gutsy/0.5.8.2/&file=deluge-torrent_0.5.8.2-1_i386.gutsy.deb
<bascule> CrazyWulf: cdrecord -vv dev=/dev/scd0 speed=8 some.iso
<jstarcher> how can I tell which IRQ's are being used on my system?
<soundray> ThipThip: kill -s 15 pid
<ThipThip> soundray:  It doesnt
<AnRkey> Shpook, do you have windows computers on your network?
<mohbana> dreamnid, ive got deluge where about is monitoring folder
<michalski> is there an AVI converter that works on ubuntu, its to burn stuff to dvd
<shachaf> Ideally I would eventually put this on one of the computers, and let it serve the packages to the rest.
<ThipThip> soundray: It doesn't seem to work.  Everything leaves it sitting there.  Until I manuall press ctrl-C
<dreamnid> mohbana: If you look in preference
<ThipThip> *manually
<bruce_> hello! im new to ubuntu can anyone help me find a converter for video files???
<dreamnid> mohbana: Under the Autoload section
<Shpook> AnRkey: One, but it doesn't need to be accessed.
<neko> this hardy kernel is something available for us ubuntu user ?
<soundray> ThipThip: are you using the correct process id?
<bascule> jstarcher: cat /proc/interrupts
<syntaxerror55> bruce_: from what to what?
<nemilar> bruce_: avidemux
<AnRkey> Shpook, does the windows pc need to access anything?
<bruce_> for avi to mp4
<soundray> neko: yes, from April (date of the next release, Ubuntu Hardy Heron)
<jstarcher> bascule, thx
<ThipThip> soundray:  How can my script know what the correct process ID is?
<JFactor> Does anyone know how to use ndsiwrapper?
<Shpook> AnRkey: Not really, maybe a text document very rarely, but that can be e-mailed
<CrazyWulf>  No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/scd0'. Cannot open or use SCSI driver.
<neko> okey then i will keep the computer on a table until april ;)
<michalski> syntaxerror55: in reference to that i need something to convert AVI to dvd ...type :P to burn
<neko> hope it will be better on managing power
<zetheroo> how do I stop XGL from loading with a session?
<ricky_clarkson> Is it reasonable to install Ubuntu to a removable drive?  How would I typically boot to that, via a CD?
<Plen0x> Okay, some how or another my resolution is a bit off.
<syntaxerror55> bruce_: I'm not sure about that, you could try avidemux, but I'm not sure about what that tool does.
<dreamnid> Shpook: It depends... sshfs, the transmission will be encrypted
<Plen0x> By, like 3 pixels :/
<AnRkey> Shpook, then use samba's smb shares. SMB is what windows uses and it works just as well as nfs and ssh
<bascule> CrazyWulf: try dev=/dev/hdc or dev=/dev/hdd
<nemilar> Shpook: if it's an intranet, then if with windows machines use Samba, if without windows machines use NFS; if over the internet, sshfs
<Plen0x> How do I set it back to default that ubuntu found?
<ThipThip> All I really want it for my script to check if a window with a particular title exists before opening a new window with the same title.  I'm shocked that it is this complicated.
<mohbana> dreamnid, i cant find it ubuntu installed 0.5.4.1 ... probablly doesnt have it
<dreamnid> shpook: samba if you want to share with windows... nfs I think is the easiest
<syntaxerror55> michalski: I was just trying to get him to say more fo the question so someone could help him. :P
<bruce_> ok ill check it out.. thanx
<shogsbro> anyone having trouble with 7.10 server edition on x64 giving segmentation faults on various binaries (ld, cc1)
<soundray> ThipThip: it can look it up in ps output, it could use killall to refer to the process by name, or the process you want to interrupt may have left its pid in /var/run/
<dreamnid> mohbana, I'm sorry?
<bascule> ThipThip: use py-orbit
<JFactor> ex-chat
<zetheroo> anyone?
<AnRkey> Shpook,  ssh is nice for slow links as it compresses data that is transmitted
<mohbana> dreamnid, tis the version of deluge i have
<michalski> syntaxerror55: haha atleast some people are willing to admit it
<ThipThip> I have figured out how to use devilspie to simply close all windows with the titles in question, but then it stays open (which could be useful for future ventures) but for now I just want it to close so that my script can open the new windows.
<AnRkey> g'night all
<michalski> is there an AVI converter that works on ubuntu, its to burn stuff to dvd?
<ag0g0girl> man
<lazkapital> hello may i ask a question about CPU regognizing
<ag0g0girl> that was a bust
<dreamnid> mohbana: I did link you to the newest version
<michalski> lazkapital: yea sure
<bascule> ag0g0girl: not work?
<syntaxerror55> !ask | lazkapital
<ubotu> lazkapital: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mohbana> dreamnid, i prefer to use apt to install
<zetheroo> how do I stop XGL from loading with a session?
<lazkapital> well i have a 1 processor but it show 2 cpu in system monitor
<Shpook> It'll only be via local intranet, and I'm not too worried about encryption.
<dreamnid> mohbana: ok
<soundray> ThipThip: just do a killall devilspie then (although if there's a pid file in /var/run, that would be a cleaner solution)
<lazkapital> my cpu is p4 3.2ghz
<dreamnid> mohbana: yeah, deluge used to have a deb repository, but they've stopped updating it
<danbhfive> lazkapital: is it dual core?
<michalski> lazkapital: you probably have a dual core processor (1 processor/2 sorting sections)
<lazkapital> no it isnt
<ThipThip> soundray:  I would, but see when one runs devilspie, is just chills with a blinking cursor and doesn't go back to a regular prompt until ctrl-c
<Shpook> Okay, so I'll follow this link: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html, and report back to you guys.
<mohbana> dreamnid, do you have share torrents?
<danbhfive> lazkapital: is it hyper-threading? or hyper something?
<mohbana> between windows and linux
<protcront> i want to open mdb file which is access database ? which tool should i use
<dreamnid> mohbana: Share torrents?
<soundray> lazkapital: it will emulate two processors by hyperthreading. You can disable that in the BIOS setup
<whitewoman> omg Ubuntu says when i try to install fedora etc that it does n't have enough space for '/' when i select install in free space. please help me
<BenderUnit22> protcront: there's limited support for that; check out kexi (a KDE app).
<dreamnid> mohbana: oh, no
<mohbana> protcront, try open office
<lazkapital> how can i learn if it is hyper-threading or hyper
<Zombine> Anyone know how to change the amount of a touchpad used for scrolling in the config file
<Shpook> dreamnid, AnRkey, nemilar: Thank you very much for your help. :-)
<dreamnid> Shpook: np
<CrazyWulf> bascule: both giving same message again
<michalski> whitewomen: be sure you have enough space OVERALL on your hard disk
<protcront> didnt work with kexi and not with openoffice
<bascule> CrazyWulf: sudo cdrecord --scanbus
<soto> Why does my cron entry "* */1 * * *" run every minute?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<BenderUnit22> protcront: out of luck then, I'm afraid.
<protcront> mohbana: didnt work with kexi and not with openoffice
<soundray> ThipThip: you can't possibly have tried all my suggestion in the time it took you to reply.
<lazkapital> thx anyway i will try to disable hyperthreading at bios in next start
<akorn> Hey, does anybody know why when i play movies, they're coming out in dull colours? Basically no colours at all actually...but the little preview of them as icons show full colour and all :S
<mohbana> dreamnid, is installing the package the same as using apt?
<danbhfive> lazkapital: why would you do that?
<AlexKibler> Hi.
<ThipThip> soundray:  Of course I did.  :-)
<michalski> Reasking --- is there an AVI converter that works on ubuntu, its to burn stuff to dvd?
<dreamnid> mohbana: Pretty much... it will be listed in synaptic
<AlexKibler> I've got a question.
<BenderUnit22> !hi | AlexKibler
<ubotu> AlexKibler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lazkapital> cpu usage is is about 90% alltime
<dreamnid> mohbana: and you can remove the .deb package through apt-get remove
<danbhfive> lazkapital: thats not hyperthreading
<ThipThip> soundray:  Kill / killall / any other command does not work after typing devilspie until one interrupts with ctrl-c
<syntaxerror55> michalski: I'm leaning towards That'd be nice, since dvd isn't well supported.
<michalski> !ask | alexkibler
<ubotu> alexkibler: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AlexKibler> Does anyone know of a program that works with windows so that I can run ubuntu without uninstalling windows?
<syntaxerror55> AlexKibler: Dual-Boot.
<goudkov> is there any reason not to use aptitude and instead only use updates manager?
<lazkapital> how can i thrubleshoot what cause that high usage
<AlexKibler> My mom likes Windows Vista, but I wanna use Ubuntu, and she won't let me uninstall windows.
<jrib> soto: what do you think it should do?
<AlexKibler> Dual-Boot?  Thanks.  I'll look it up.  Be right back
<Shadow147> well soundray what have you found
<syntaxerror55> !dualboot | AlexKibler
<ubotu> AlexKibler: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CrazyWulf>  1000,1,0 100001) '�M���M��' '<N���M���M���M��' '�M��' vendor specific 6 unknown device type 0x1c
<CrazyWulf> hmm
<zetheroo> how can I stop XGL from loading with a session?
<michalski> syntaxerror55: gee thanks :P
<Zombine> AlexKibler You can change the size of your OS partition in Vista
<soundray> Shadow147: I haven't found anything. Did you give me a URL?
<syntaxerror55> michalski: sorry, but I wanted to give you a real answer.
<shogsbro> i've now got 3 (up-to-date) 7.10 servers giving segmentation faults in various system binaries, all x64. Anyone else seeing this, or do I have hardware issue?
<Zombine> AlexKibler Do you know how to get to Disk Manager?
<dreamnid> mohana: here's the ppa repo for deluge that I was talking about : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625964
<Shadow147> soundray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53825/
<CrazyWulf> Giving me different answers each time I type it
<CrazyWulf> Sometimes:    1000,1,0 100001) 'ADAPTEC ' 'ACB-5500        ' 'FAKE' NON CCS Removable reserved Disk
<dreamnid> mohana: Like I said, it hasn't been update for awhile, but I think it should have the autoload feature
<bascule> CrazyWulf: is the drive master or slave?
<michalski> have to go, bye
<CrazyWulf> master
<michalski> !bye | michalski
<michalski> just wanted to try
<bascule> CrazyWulf: sudo cdrecord -vv dev=ATA:1,0,0 speed=8 some.iso
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone either help me install GRUB 2, or point me to some step-by-step, noob friendly instructions? I have been told that installing it should help resolve some of the GRUB errors I am having.
<AlexKibler> Zombine, you mean Right Click My PC and go to Manage?
<Zombine> AlexKibler I don't remember exactly where, but it shows you all your HDDs and partitions.
<AlexKibler> Yeah, I'm there.  I'm reading a tut on what to do
<mooglinux_> one thing you might try is downloading and burning supergrub disk
<Zombine> AlexKibler Just right click on your Windows partition, and click shrink parition.
<Zombine> AlexKibler I would give like 10GB or so to Linux if you didn't plan on intalling much on it.  You could use the win partition for storage still too if you wanted
<dreamnid> Zombine: Are you talking about GParted?
<Shadow147> is there a way to fix the sdl-config
<ThipThip> YES!  I have found a program that will close a window by title.  It's called wmctrl.  Thanks soundray, astro76, bascule, and AnRkey for helping me out with this pain of a project.
<RequinB5> "The software source for the package bcm34xx-fwcutter is not enabled." error msg still occurs after playing around with the software sources... I don't have access to the internet, but the liveCD is in /cdrom
<Zombine> dreamnid Nope... Windows Vista has a partition editor built in
<Zombine> dreamnid Even able to mess with them while the OS is booted
<dreamnid> Zombine: Oops, didn't realize you were talking about Vista
<bascule> ThipThip: yeee-haa! :D
<lazkapital> problem was the wineserver
<bascule> lmao
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: Were you answering me?
<surreal> I have a monitor that can run 1920x1200 but the highest resolution gnome with compiz is recognizing is 1600x1200, any help?
<whitewoman> fedora is taking forever to scan all the hard drives
<RequinB5> "The software source for the package bcm34xx-fwcutter is not enabled." error msg still occurs after playing around with the software sources... I don't have access to the internet, but the liveCD is in /cdrom - any ideas how to get this package -.-
<soundray> Shadow147: sorry, I can't crack it. Are the various snes ubuntu packages no good?
<zetheroo> can I make a session which will not load XGL and one that does?
<bmk789> how do i burn a DVD iso from the command line?
<dreamnid> RequinB5: You'll probably have to add the cd in /etc/apt/source.list
<bascule> whitewoman: from install off live cd after resizing? needs a reboot sometimes
<Shadow147> soundsoundray I want to compile these older versions so I can test some things
<ThipThip> soundray, astro76, bascule, and AnRkey: What I'm actually trying to do is create a script that will cause slimmed-down nautilus windows to be fixed to the faces of the cube, giving me a small, minimal desktop on each side with a customized background.  I needed to do it in a script so that I could gconftool the toolbars out and then back in after it was done.
<dreamnid> RequinB5: Although I don't know the command to read off the cd
<bascule> bmk789: sudo cdrecord -vv dev=ATA:1,0,0 speed=8 some.iso
<whitewoman> bascule> no this isn't a fresh install
<Shadow147> soundray I complied the latest version easily
<bmk789> bascule: ty
<Kozaru> anyone here got experience using both sabayon and ubuntu?
<bascule> bmk789: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso or that, mess with the dev stuff if needed
<bascule> CrazyWulf: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<zetheroo> anyone?
<soundray> Shadow147: sorry, I haven't got any other suggestions for you
<Shadow147> soundray ok thanks
<mooglinux_> im looking for some help with gnome-network-preferances and the http_proxy enviornment variable
<niuq> i'm still having problem trying to install ubuntu 7.1.0, i've already burned the cd at 4x and also with the isso....i do not know what happnd then...
<GreyWolfe> Can anyone either help me install GRUB 2, or point me to some step-by-step, noob friendly instructions? I have been told that installing it should help resolve some of the GRUB errors I am having.
<dreamnid> mohana: I just looked in the user guide for Azureus, and it does have what I was talking about
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: try using superGRUB disk
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: I have, I get the same errors as when I boot without it.
<zetheroo> I have created a new User and would liek to not have XGL load with it.... is this possible?
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: mmm, what is the error you get?
<dreamnid> mohbana: In Azureus, it should be preferences: Files->Torrents ; Under Import new .torrents automatically
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: Had several, right now I am getting error 21
<zetheroo> I found the following ... but don't quite understand the thing about making a new file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616536
<ATG> exit
<Testman01> ATG :)
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: error 21 means its an unknown error. what did you do that made it spit out errors?
<soundray> zetheroo: when logged in as that user, run the command "touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable"
<Elive_user75> will ubuntu install on a dell poweredge 2950 server w/ perc6/i controller?
<soundray> zetheroo: this will create an empty file, which is all that you need for the purpose
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: Unknown error? What I am reading says 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<zetheroo> soundray: will I have to do that every time I log in as that user?
<soundray> zetheroo: no
<syntaxerror55> Elive_user75: probably
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: No idea what I am doing wrong, it is a fresh install.
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: i must be reading off an incorrect web page then. can you get into linux or any os?
<rhino7> help me
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, fresh installs give me the most surprises
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: Can't boot anything, I am using a LiveCD right now
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: with?
<rhino7> gparted is scanning the drive forever and ever i waited and hour is it suppose to be like that?
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: No.
<rhino7> syntaxerror55> i also restarted many times like 300 times
<RequinB5> rhino7 - what are you trying to do
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, wacha problem?
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: have you tried using supergrubdisk to try to repair grub
<rhino7> syntaxerror55> resize the drive
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: Sure have
<rhino7> RequinB5 resize
<rhino7> what is wrong with it?
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, can't boot?
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: Getting error 21 when I try to boot, I have a /boot partition that GRUB should be pointed at
<Shadow147> BLAH
<Kozaru> BLAH back
<syntaxerror55> BLAH
<syntaxerror55> ...is now trendy
<desertc> How do I uncompress a LZH file in Ubuntu?
<Kozaru> ubuntulog: is also trendy...
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: next would be to try to edit the grub file, cant remember off the top of my head the path of it
<rhino7> syntaxerror55>  RequinB5> is there another tool? i have virtual box installed by the way
<rhino7> syntaxerror55>  RequinB5> hello?
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: You could always try the GParted LiveCD
<Kozaru> solid_liq: why not blah in this ubuntu channel?
<GreyWolfe> mooglinux_: I know where to find it, what changes?
<syntaxerror55> !patience | rhino7
<ubotu> rhino7: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tonyyarusso> desertc: install lha
<rhino7> <syntaxerror55> i tghought you left
<rhino7> <syntaxerror55> thought* did you?
<PyChild> desertc, enable the universe repostories and search for lhz in synaptic
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: it sounds as if the path to the boot is incorrect or else it is not recognizing your partitions
<desertc> tonyyarusso: tried that - multiverse repository says the package is missing or obsoleted
<RequinB5> !fdisk
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: I didn't leave. Again, you could always try the GParted LiveCD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> PyChild: I'll give it a shot, thanks!
<bad_cables> is there anyone who uses Xubuntu who can tell me why i got moofed from my wireless WPA personal while in the middle of an update... this is 7.10
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, indeed it sounds as if you changed a drive connector
<tonyyarusso> desertc: odd - installs fine on Hardy
<rhino7> syntaxerror55  but other people are pushing you up
<PyChild> desertc, u welcome
<ThipThip> OK, here comes another seemingly dumb one:  Nautilus won't let me resize to less than 200px wide.  None of the gconf settings seem to reference this.  Is there a way?
<mooglinux_> GreyWolfe: well im afraid i have to be going sorry i cant help you more. anything to do with grub will have lots of forum posts on ubuntuforums, if you havent looked there i would try that
<rhino7> is there another tool than gparted?
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: I'm not trying to argue with you. Just help you.
<syntaxerror55> !info fdisk | rhino7
<GreyWolfe> PyChild, mooglinux_: I thin I may have fond the solution, it looks like the menu.lst file is pointing to the wrong HD
<ubotu> rhino7: Package fdisk does not exist in gutsy
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, the livecd gives you access to the harddrive?
<syntaxerror55> hmm
<soundray> desertc: won't it open with file-roller?
<desertc> PyChild: hmm - not found either.  maybe I will try another repo source.
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: Yup, have to run nautilus as the superuser
<rhino7> <syntaxerror55> you better
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: type 'man fdisk' into a terminal
<RequinB5> syntax error - trying to get fdisk?
<PyChild> desertc, look in the restricted repo
<bad_cables> my wireless just did it again, it sais... download rate "unknown"
<PyChild> desertc, actually enable all the repos
<bad_cables> why is 7.10 wireless failing???
<desertc> PyChild: all repos enabled... I had set a non-default download source though  (mtu.edu)
<soundray> bad_cables: rt chipset?
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: I'm not required to stay here and help you. Comments like "you better" are just making me more annoyed then wanting to help.
<viator> when i boot the spalsh screen doesnt show up i see NOTHING and then it goes into gdm fine and i log in
<viator> any idea how to fix that
<PyChild> desertc, still no cake?
<RequinB5> sytnaxerror55 rhino7 - I'd suggest downloading a knoppix 5.2 iso and burning it - fdisk is on there and you can choose not to have GUI in a pinch - good all around backup cd
<desertc> pychild - updating...
<rhino7> <RequinB5> i have fdisk in ubuntu
<darth> #mplayer
<soundray> viator: go through /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete "splash" wherever you find it.
<RequinB5> rhino7 - then use that -.-
<viator> delete splash?
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: Any ideas for a fix?
<syntaxerror55> RequinB5: I already told him to look at the man page for fdisk to learn how to use it
<rhino7> RequinB5> is there gui interface or just texts?
<bod_> Hey guys, ive got 2 Hd's in my machine, but the non booted one shows up on the desktop, i assume so that i can quickly access its files,. how do i make it NOT show up on the desktop but still hav it mounted?
<syntaxerror55> it comes by default
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, yes i had that problem once
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: It's CLI
<bad_cables> soundray: is is the linksys wmpA55 i think... the
<RequinB5> rhino7 - just text, but look at the manual
<desertc> PyChild, tonyyarusso: yes, the download source did not have the packages.  I switched to the US Primary and they appeared
<PyChild> grekkos, do this, first
<RequinB5> its pretty straight forward rhino7, just did it last night
<tonyyarusso> desertc: ah
<grekkos> Hi PyChild
<desertc> PyChild, tonyyarusso: I guess I am all set!  :)
<grekkos> lol
<bad_cables> soundray: let me lspci\
<PyChild> desertc, way to go
<PyChild> grekkos, hi
<rhino7> RequinB5> i might mass up things
<grekkos> PyChild: false alarm i guess :)
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, sorry as i was saiyng, do this please
<bad_cables> soundray: RT2561
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: You might mess things up in GParted too.
<PyChild> GreyWolfe,  first lets find out the root devise
<RequinB5> rhino7 - there is always that possibility when formatting an HDD ...
<PyChild> could be /dev/hda0, /dev/hdb2 etcetera
<soundray> bad_cables: those devices are a major pain. Best thing you can do is replace it with an Intel 2200BG for $10
<syntaxerror55> RequinB5: why do people think GUIs make it impossible to mess up?
<viator> where it says quiet splash
<viator> should it say somthing else
<RequinB5> syntaxerror55: maybe the same thinking that made windows always made you press 'ok' before a program or desktop crashed
<soundray> viator: it should only say "quiet" (although you could delete that as well to see more boot messages)
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, please "less /etc/fstab"
<rhino7> syntaxerror55> RequinB5> why wouldn't gparted work and keep on searching for hd? i am trying to install another OS here and stubborn ubuntu. it sucks. i don't have all night
<GreyWolfe> PyChild, In a terminal?
<theunixgeek> How do I make my own window border theme?
<bkar> is compiz available on a liveCD? how to enable it? I just got hold of an e-machine that supposedly have a 3-D graphics
<damaltor> hello everybody...
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, ofcourse
<mentula> Hello, can anyone help me with some problems I have having?
<syntaxerror55> rhino7: we aren't GParted experts. I suggested using the gParted LiveCD, but you kept persisting about using other tools.
<bod_> !anyone | mentula
<ubotu> mentula: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RequinB5> rhino7 - i wouldn't know exactly why, but i got the same problem as you 2 days ago and used fdisk to fix it...
<damaltor> is there a channel ore maybe somebody here who can help me with wine sound problems?
<GreyWolfe> PyChild, Alright, now what?
<bod_> mentula, whats up?
<damaltor> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bkar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tim_> hi
<tim_> how are u?
<tim_> any one here?
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, let's see one of these devices point to '/'
<mentula> I am using, wine but when I try to install some files, I always get an error.
<nemilar> there are 1195 people here, tim_
<rhino7> RequinB5> how woul di know how many mb = gb etc?
<damaltor> !wine
<syntaxerror55> tim_: there's 1165 people here.
<bod_> damaltor, #wine
<RequinB5> tim_ no, messages just appear by themselves :P
<damaltor> bod_: thx
<syntaxerror55> RequinB5: lol
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, usually the first one
<mentula> I am using, wine but when I try to install some files, I always get an error.
<bod_> damaltor, also look here for channels
<bod_> !channels | damaltor
<ubotu> damaltor: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<tim_> so what are u talking about guys ?? u all are having problems with ubuntu and asking how to solve em?
<damaltor> kk
<RequinB5> rhino7 - it will give you a few different units such as blocks/cylinders.  best thing to do is look at the manual
<nemilar> tim_: some of us are asking, some of us are helping
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: I have no idea what this is telling me
<th0r> syntaxerror55 RequinB he wants you guys to do it for him
<bod_> tim_, thats wot this place is for   ;)
<syntaxerror55> tim_: Some are just idling, some have questions, some are helping.
<mentula> I am using, wine but when I try to install some files, I always get an error.
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, patience
<bad_cables> i want to know why my wireless keeps going out in ubuntu
<bad_cables> how can i update?
<bad_cables> wtf
<bad_cables> ={
<rhino7> <RequinB5> how can i end the log for fdisk?
<tim_> So what is the ratio to these who are asking to these who are helping about 1asking and 10 helping ?
<theunixgeek> How do I make my close button be red and the minimize button blue without writing a completely new theme? (GNOME, GTK, etc)
<syntaxerror55> th0r: ah, well, I'd only risk that if I was at his machine to fix things if they go wrong. He's going to have to man fdisk himself.
<bod_> mentula, best to go here #wine
<ThipThip> Does anybody know if it is possible to resize a nautilus window to less than 200x200?
<soundray> bad_cables: the driver for rt61 devices are poor (the Windows ones are just as bad, btw). Get a different device.
<th0r> syntaxerror55 :)
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, im no profesional either, look for a record with a lone "/"
<mentula> ok thanks
<rhino7> <RequinB5> or the help file
<benanz1> I run my SSH daemon on port 9998 instead of 22 -- when I connect I do: "ssh -p 9998 user@host" -- how do I use scp with this?  "scp -P 9998 FILE user@host:DIR" doesn't work
<geokeratz> tim_>  no, 10 asking / 1 helping
<bod_> np
<bod_> geokeratz, thats always the case,.,.;)
<RequinB5> rhino7 - it should say iirc
<bad_cables> soundray... thanks!
<geokeratz> bod_>  lol
<RequinB5> rhino7 - what is on your screen
<soundray> tim_: your questions are offtopic. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<wassa> hello.. every time I try and open/copy a files larger than a 1mb or so from an SMB location, I get a transfer error.. the connection appears to be 98% quality however
<nemilar> benanz1: I'm pretty sure that's the correct format
<th0r> benanz1 try ip:9998
<smotez>  I need to buy 802.11g PC card that supports rfmon. Any suggestions on vendor/type of the card? i've been googling for an hour now...
<rhino7> <RequinB5>Linux  needs  at  least one partition, namely for its root file system.
<rhino7>        It can use swap files and/or swap partitions, but the latter  are  more
<bod_> wassa, pastebin your error
<smotez>  I need to buy 802.11g PC card that supports rfmon. Any suggestions on vendor/type of the card? i've been googling for an hour now...
<bod_> !pastebin | wassa
<ubotu> wassa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, look i'm trying to find out here is your /boot
<th0r> benanz1 on second thought...it is an uppercase -P 9998 that you need
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, in other words your boot 'device'
<wassa> bod_ paste what exactly？the error?
<bad_cables> well that makes me feel alot better soundray... thanks a million
<rhino7> <RequinB5> can you tell me how to create unpartitioned space of about 10 gb?
<benanz1> th0r: yes that fixed it
<RequinB5> rhino7 - you are at the manual
<benanz1> thanks
<bod_> wassa, yep the error,. its difficult for us to fix something if we dont no whats broken,.,.;)
<bmk789> every time i try to burn and verify a DVD, I get a "no tracks to verify found" after burning the DVD, what does this mean?
<nemilar> rhino7: you're asking that?
<rhino7> RequinB5> if prss enter it goes to next line
<PyChild> anyway I was here for a question myself, I have troubles starting gnome
<rhino7> <nemilar> what?
<tim_> How do I acces Linux file system from Windows????
<rhino7> <nemilar> wot?*
<RequinB5> rhino7 - fdisk should have a few sample prompts for you
<nemilar> rhino7: you're asking how to create partition?
<bod_> PyChild, what sort of problems?
<PyChild> tim_, from the same computer?
<tim_> yes
<soundray> tim_: try ext2fsd
<RequinB5> he wants to get another partition to install another OS
<nemilar> <nick> is a confusing format
<rhino7> nemilar> duh
<nemilar> rhino7: try gparted
<rhino7> nemilar> OMG
<RequinB5> nemilar - gparted is lagging for him
<geokeratz> tim_>  google it and you will find many ways
<PyChild> bod_ it doesn't start right, even in failsafe mode the desktop, the panel nautilus nothings starts up
<rhino7> nemilar> i tried that it keeps on searching for HD
<nano__> hello world!
<PyChild> bod_ the only thing that starts up is tilda
<nemilar> rhino7: from liveCD ?
<geokeratz> nano__>  hi
<bascule> !hi nano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi nano - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> PyChild,  if you have acces to a terminal, try reinstalling nautilus
<PyChild> bod_, tilda is like xterm
<nano__> i hate sundays
<nano__> :(
<bascule> hello nano
<bod_> PyChild, dunno what xterm is either,.,.;)
<Optimus55> sundays are nice
<rhino7> nemilar> no live cd, how would live cd be any different? beside i got no cd left. i got it from synaptic or something retard search area
<rhino7> i got internet
<PyChild> bod_, like gnome-terminal, a terminal
 * bascule goes to a late night store
<benanz1> I am really interested in securing my SSH daemon since it's the only port I want to have open on my router.  I run it on 9998 instead of 22 and have enabled Pubkey auth and disable passwords -- is there anything else I should be concerned about?
<nano__> i don't think i have ever received so many greetings in this chat room before
<nano__> i hope all of u are doing wel
<nano__> *well
<th0r> benanz1 since I moved ssh off 22 I have seen NO illegit access attempts
<wassa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53828/
<bod_> PyChild, if you press alt+f2 you should get a dialog box xome up, and you can type a command in there and select the box that says run in terminal
<nemilar> benanz1: just have strong passwords, you'll be fine
<bascule> benanz1: fail2ban or banhost is worth looking into, auto bans ip for 5 failed login attempts
<nemilar> most of the brute-force attacks against SSH come from botnets that just search for open port 22's
<th0r> benanz1 then look at sshfs...it will allow you to map a folder via the ssh port
<bascule> sure
<PyChild> bod_ alt+f2 doesn't work, if it wasn't for tilda i couldn't do a thing!!
<nano__> Does anybody know wether gdm starts X or is it X that needs to be started for gdm to work?
<nowald> can anyone help with a shoutdown problem ?
<xtknight> when i type gdesklets, it can't connect to the daemon.  any ideas?
<nemilar> benanz1: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/sshfshowto.php <-- sshfs tutorial if you are interested
<benanz1> th0r: I have been using gnome-vfs to mount over ssh, is that the same thing?
<PyChild> bod_, alt-f2 is provided by gnome-panel isn't it?
<wassa> any idea why I　would be getting timeout errors when copying a file from smb to local
<th0r> benanz1 not sure...I don't use gnome
<benanz1> Oh OK
<bod_> PyChild, do you have the GDM login screen? i seem to remember there being a way to switch to command line from there
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: Sorry about that, washing machine started going nuts, but I see the one you are talking about
<adub> say if i wanted to change my splash screen where would i change that theme
<rhino7> HELLO? anytone want to "VOLUNTEER" TO HELP ME?
<nemilar> wassa: are you dropping any packets between the two?
<rhino7> anyne*
<rhino7> anyone*
<nemilar> rhino7: you're not paying, so it's all volunteer, no quotes
<ixian_> hi, i've been trying to apply this Load_Cycle_Count fix here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675960&postcount=26 ) but when I reboot my hdd starts clicking again. The hdparm settings don't get applied automaticlaly, i have to do it manually... anyone know why? i have copied the file everywhere it says to.
<bod_> !anyone | rhino7
<ubotu> rhino7: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PyChild> bod_ i HAVE shell access, i even started xchat from my shell, that's not my problem
<wassa> i don't think so.. how would I know?
<PyChild> bod_ wait a min
<RequinB5> rhino7 - calm down, we've already told you what program you need to use
<soundray> rhino7: I saw several people helping you. Talking like that to the channel makes you look ungrateful
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, so where is it?
<bod_> PyChild, in the shell,. type     sudo apt-get reinstall nautilus
<PyChild> must be in /dev
<nemilar> wassa: ping from one to the other
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<PyChild> bod_, i'll keep it in mind, but i'm almost sure its something else thanks
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: That what I am looking for?
<PyChild> that thing actually
<tritium> PyChild: right, likely no need to reinstall nautilus
<bod_> PyChild, are you using compiz, try disabling it
<rhino7> <soundray> what is the consequence of being ungrateful?and i am wasting electricity and time by being here
<PyChild> bod_, tribaldata no compiz
<wassa> Nemilar.. there is a ping app isn't there?
<nano__> th0r: i don't know if you remember me, but I remember having a conversation with you about dual-boot vista and faulty conexant sound driver for vista
<nemilar> wassa: yeah, in terminal, just 'ping ip_address'
<soundray> rhino7: I, for one, will be less inclined to try and answer your question
<th0r> nano__ yup;;I remember
<nano__> th0r: so did you get a chance to check it ou?
<nano__> *out
<PyChild> bod_, tritium what really surprises me is that when i type gnome-panel things happens, not even a segfault message or something
<nemilar> wassa: ping your windows machine...let it run for a minute or so, and then hit control+C, and it will output the statistics.  if there's any packet loss, or if the average time is really high, that could be the source of your problems
<th0r> nano__ not really...I haven't been into windows in about two months....trying to avoid it <smile>
<PyChild> bod_ tritium i mean nothing
<bod_> PyChild, im stumped then m8,. sorry,. i can only assume that its nautilus or GNOME itself, but i dont no if you can reinstall GNOME
<nano__> th0r: :)
<wassa> how many hops will it do? or should i cancel it
<RequinB5> I'm trying to get some restricted devices installed on my fresh (no internet yet) gutsy box, but the restricted device manager isn't helping... one says can't unmount the CD-ROM (which is mounted) the other says the package is not in the software source
<PyChild> bod_, thanks
<wassa> ok
<rhino7> <nemilar> why are you trying to control me? i can quote or not up to me. are you illiterate? what do you want from me?
<bod_> PyChild, thats because the only thing that is broken is your graphical interface,. the hard coding is still working
<th0r> nano__ I do have a note in my 'help.files' folder so the next time I go into windows I will know how to change the drivers
<tritium> PyChild: when did this start?
<PyChild> tritium, today
<tritium> PyChild: after what events?
<nemilar> wassa: let it send a bunch of packets, so you get a good...uh..you know, statistics, and all that.
<nano__> th0r: i fixed all of my sound problem by recompiling alsa from scratch
<nemilar> rhino7: you're being very rude
<ixian_> hi, i've been trying to apply this Load_Cycle_Count fix here ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675960&postcount=26 ) but when I reboot my hdd starts clicking again. The hdparm settings don't get applied automaticlaly, i have to do it manually... anyone know why? i have copied the file everywhere it says to.
<PyChild> tritium, heavy messing with apache2
<th0r> nemilar yeah...leave him alone or else <smile>
<wassa> lol
<bod_> wassa,    ping -c 5 will do 5 hops
<tritium> PyChild: that should not affect it in any way.
<nemilar> th0r: yeah he's goin on ignore
<PyChild> tritium, heavy messing with apache2 AND then much later rebooting
<tritium> PyChild: did you edit any of the wrong files?
<nano__> th0r: although now my when my computer boots it does so into console, i don't have gui unless i run startx
<nemilar> wassa: is there any packet loss?
<th0r> nano__ I tried that trick also...but it didn't help
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0, not sure if this is what we are after though.
<robdig> wassa: are you sharing from vista? if so, I found this in the forums, may be of some help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586587
<wassa> 101 packets.. 0% loss
<bod_> wassa, ur connection is fine,.,.hhhmmm
<nemilar> wassa: that rules out network issues then
<wassa> yeah
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, yes but i have no idea what to do with unionfs i only know IDE harddrives and can try to work with satas but unionfs? im lost -_-
<tinman> How do I get manpages for C installed? I tried apt-cache search c "man pages"
<nemilar> wassa: does it transfer data at all, or no?
<rhino7> <nemilar> my name is rhino7. see what happens when you latch onto petty things? you wasted the mood and work mood
<bod_> wassa, can you use/play the file from where it is   eg. is the file corrupt?
<th0r> nano__ in suse that would be an easy fix...but I don't know how to fix it in ubuntu. In suse run level 3 is command line, run level 5 is X. But in ubuntu all run levels should take you to X
<rhino7> stop changing the subject i need to make gparted work
<wassa> its been doing in any file larger than a few hundred k
<RequinB5> I'm trying to get some restricted devices installed on my fresh (no internet yet) gutsy box, but the restricted device manager isn't helping... one says can't unmount the CD-ROM (which is unmounted) the other says the package is not in the software source.  I can type the exact errors if needed.
<tritium> tinman: install the manpages-dev package
<nemilar> tinman: doc packages usually have the extension -doc
<wassa> files aren't corrupt.
<nano__> th0r: in ubuntu init file does not exist, instead there is runlevel which is set up in /etc/events
<PyChild> tritium, i don't think i edited ay wrong file, but there is a weird file in my home
<tinman> okey, -doc or manpages-dev?
<nano__> th0r : you don't use ubunut?
<tritium> PyChild: which is?
<nano__> *ubunutu?
<wassa> my wife was trying to work on a work doc.. and it would only load the first 2 pages of a 10 page doc.
<tritium> tinman: manpages-dev
<tinman> k, thanks
<bod_> wassa, women! *tut* *tut*
<wassa> I tried copying a large .jpg file and only got halp
<th0r> nano__ I run ubuntu on my web/file server....suse on my laptop
<wassa> half
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: After a little looking around, it seems like that is giving the data for the LiveCD, now what is actually installed
<PyChild> tritium, ~/.gksudo.lock what is that thing?
<nemilar> wassa: what's the windows os? xp?
<th0r> nano__ trying to keep 'current' on both as they are the two major architectures in linux
<wassa> same with an avi or mp3.. the files transfer bot only about 20%
<wassa> vista
<tritium> PyChild: it's a lock file for gksudo.  You were trying to run a graphical admin app of some sort.
<bod_> wassa, is this a new problem or have you always had it?
<wassa> but same thing on another xp machine too
<rhino7> gparted anyone?
<wassa> nope
<bod_> !gparted | rhino7
<ubotu> rhino7: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<sapperjanko> hey all, got a small prob, i did the Tutorial on  HOWTO: Setup an Apache Web Server For Free ($0), followed everything, i can connect to the webpages usin http://ubuntu, but when i get a friend to try and connect in using http://sapper.mine.nu, the connection times out.. What could i be doing wrong?? I also put a post in the forum if u need more details
<PyChild> tritium, not that i remember but it could be
<wassa> sorry.. I only got ubuntu a few days ago. new user
<nemilar> wassa: you had the same problem on XP, and also on Vista?  Same computer or different?
<tritium> PyChild: that's what it's indicative of.
<viator> i installed flash plugin non free it says its installed but flash content wont load and it says install missing plugins
<rhino7> bod_> do i need a cd or dvd to is install the live cd?
<PyChild> seems so, is it safe to delete/rename?
<tritium> rhino7: CD is sufficient.
<wassa> i dont have any problem moving/reading files between ms to ms machine.. but i can't get any full files from ms to linux
<tritium> PyChild: yes
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, you are right sorry
<nemilar> wassa: hmm
<bod_> rhino7, you can install the live cd from a cd/dvd/usbstick/floppy (if you have enough
<PyChild> grekkos, wrong fstab
<wassa> odd eh?
<bod_> nemilar,  im stumped too      ;(
<PyChild> grekkos, SORRY man false alarm
<nemilar> wassa: yeah, I'm pretty stumped
<grekkos> PyChild: lol
<wassa> the only thing i installed was scim bridge and anthy for asian language support
<nemilar> wassa: I'm sure if you google it for long enough, you'll probably find an answer
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, let us try to find the real device
<wassa> im sure i will too... that doesnt mean i will know how to fix it :)
<nemilar> wassa: maybe post on www.ubuntuforums.org
<bod_> wassa, what is scim bridge?
<PyChild> gray in nautilus, can you see your main drive?
<ThipThip> Is there a way with compiz or otherwise in gnome to "cut off" part of a window?
<NemesisD> hi all, through some sort of screw up with rsync and the --delete flag I have deleted my evolution folder a few minutes ago, is there ANY way to get my inbox/memos/tasks back?
<wassa> scim if for asian language support. my wife writes her exams in Japanese
<wassa> is = if
<rhino7> bod_> i've got some good black dvds rws but it's not reading do you know if i should return them to the store? is it driver problem?
<RequinB5> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rhino7> i've got some good black dvds rws but it's not reading do you know if i should return them to the store? is it driver problem?
<robdig> wassa: nemilar are you sharing from vista? if so, I found this in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586587
<tritium> !botabuse | RequinB5
<ubotu> RequinB5: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, i'm going to reboot for and be generally busy for a wait
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, i'll come back later
<viator> anyone have any ideas its telling me to install missing plugins in firefox
<bod_> rhino7, its a bit off-topic, but if you have purchased an item that does not do as it is intended to do then you have every right to return the to the store
<viator> but flashplugin non free
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: Alright, I am going to try re-installing in the mean time
<viator> is
<viator> installed
<dreamnid> viator: what plugin
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, try to find where on /dev is your maindrive, the once that boots
<GreyWolfe> PyChild: Thanks for your help
<dreamnid> viator: are you running 64 bit?
<viator> no
<PyChild> GreyWolfe, as you wish, but there should be a way to get that OS working
<th0r> nano__ you still there? Just a thought...check /etc/X11/default-display-manager and see if you are starting the correct display manager (gdm for gnome, kdm for kde)
<rhino7> bod_ would they give me dirty looks and think bad of me?
<bod_> !flash | viator   you want the last link and the package in blue text
<ubotu> viator   you want the last link and the package in blue text: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sapperjanko> does anyone have any idea what i could b doing wrong with me apache and y i cant connect from the outside would... i made a post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632841&page=2
<protcront> how to mount an iso file ?
<rhino7> <protcront> deamon toolz
<bod_> rhino7, no you keep all of your rights when returning an item, if they do then you can submit a formal complaint with the manager of the shop
<Flannel> !iso | protcront
<ubotu> protcront: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dreamnid> mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso mountpoint
<rhino7> bod_ but i broke the package and cracked the cd case and it's only $5
<rhino7> bod_ it's a smaller superstore called zellers
<robdig> sapperjanko: have you opened up and forwarded the port on your router?
<NemesisD> anybody?
<bod_> rhino7, then they will not give you your money back, they will say that you have mistreated the product ,. now please this is off-topic, only talk about ubuntu related things in this channel,. for general chit chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThipThip> Is there a way to hide the menubar in nautilus?  Several people are asking this question in the forums, no answer so far.
<tim_> How do u mount Secure Rom protced Games ???? and make em work???
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<wassa> robdig. I am having that exact issue. just reading more.. thanks for finding that.
<dreamnid> Nemesis: I think you're out of luck
<rhino7> bod_ fuck
<bod_> ThipThip, i suppose if you found the code you could remove the bar,. or just colurise it and make it completely seethorugh
<bod_> !language | rhino7
<sapperjanko> robdig: yea i opened up port 80 on tcp... do i also need to have it as UDP?
<ubotu> rhino7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robdig> wassa: good luck
<tritium> rhino7: watch it
<nemilar> ThipThip: there is
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<robdig> sapperjanko: no, but you need to forward the port to your computer too
<nemilar> ThipThip: you can disable "always open in browser windows"
<nemilar> ThipThip: personally, I hate that mode, but some might prefer it
<rhino7> thank you please XD. what is '|' and how to do that? please
<ThipThip> nemilar:  I'll check it out.
<bod_> !ot | rhino7
<ubotu> rhino7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bod_> rhino7,  the pipe is located next to the z key on an english keyboard
<tritium> rhino7: no more foul language, okay?
<ThipThip> nemilar:  disabling "always open in browser windows" doesn't seem to affect the menubar
<nemilar> ThipThip: close/open a new nautlus window
<rhino7> tritum ok but i am not some kid
<bod_> !coc | rhino7
<ubotu> rhino7: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tritium> rhino7: we keep this channel family-friendly
<sapperjanko> robdig: i went into the Virtual Server of me Billion ADSL Router... told it 2 use port range 80 on tcp to 192.168.1.250 (that is also set as static on ubuntu)
<tritium> It doesn't matter if you're a kid or not, rhino7.
<nemilar> sapperjanko: you sure your ISP doesn't block port 80?
<rawb> if i am compiling an apache module from source thats not available as a package, should I specify --prefix=/usr/local when running ./configure? to keep it seperate from the base system
<nano__> if i don't have xlogin in when i start my computer , but startx works from the console, does this mean that gdm is broken
<Shinma> Could someone have a look at my thread on the Ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4208367#post4208367) and maybe help me out? ;)
<th0r> nano__ I just found a link about that.....
<sapperjanko> nemilar: how do i know weather my isp (iinet.net.au) is blocking the port
<rhino7> tritium does ubuntu give African special treats? is that why my gparted not working?
<th0r> nano__ http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-53019.html
<ThipThip> nemilar:  The menubar still appears - or perhaps I'm using the word menubar improperly:  I mean the "file, edit, view," etc bar.  This option does help, however, insofar as that it allows the window to be less than 200px wide, which is good for me at the moment.
<nemilar> sapperjanko: you can try running it on another port
<nano__> th0r: you are a lifesaver
<nemilar> sapperjanko: are you running the server on the network you're connected to IRC on?  I'll see if your port 80 is open
<th0r> nano__ I have added that info to my help.files folder <smile>
<bod_> tritium,  how annoying was he,.,.,.;)
<onats> sapperjanko, i think that if you're able to browse websites, then port 80 is unblocked?
<sapperjanko> yea same network
<nemilar> onats: some ISPs filter port 80, so you can't run a webserver on that port
<nemilar> sapperjanko: port 80 is showing up filtered
<woodsoul> was he drugged? (rhino7)
<bod_> woodsoul, quite possibly
<nemilar> sapperjanko: if your router is open on port 80, its likely your ISP is filtering it (very common)
<nano__> th0r: the reason that i was asking is that when i log into my computer, i get console login , startx command works fine, but i don't have gui login
<crush_groove> where do I find a list of programs that have been uninstalled by apt?
<sapperjanko> what a pain in the @$$ then
<nemilar> sapperjanko: you can set apache to run on some other port (I use 1337, but 8080 is another common one)
<nemilar> sapperjanko: yeah, I know.  They'll probably open it up for you, for more money $$$
<th0r> nano__ right...that url covers that...the guy wanted to disable X, but the explanation of how to start or stop it on that page is very good
<th0r> nano__ and ubuntu specific!
<th0r> nano__ check to see if you are calling for gdm to start on bootup
<onats> how secure is SSH?
<sapperjanko> nemilar: yea always the way... all bout the money.. i will set it all up to port 8080, also if im using dnsdyn can i make it so that if i goto http://sapper.mine.nu it will auto goto 8080 or will everyone just have 2 put the port in 2 view the page
<th0r> onats ssh is as good as it gets
<nano__> th0r: i don't know why the people at ubuntu decided to get rid of inittab
<robdig> crush_groove: dpkg --get-selections
<onats> thor, so it is secure?
<bod_> hey guys,.,. when im booting my machine up, after grub ,. i get a "Vidoe mode not supported" message where the loading screen shjould be, but when it gets to the login screen everything works fine,. any thoguhts, its a minor annyance but i want it gone,.,.??
<th0r> nano__ I used to wonder about those things...but it gave me headaches <smile>
<tritium> nano__: that's a debian thing, not ubuntu-specific
<crush_groove> robdig,  .,, thank you '
<_daniel__> onats: you mean encryption wise ?
<dreamnid> bod_: you have to set the vga mode in grub :-P
<onats> so long as my pword isn't compromised?
<_daniel__> as good as your key
<NemesisD> does anyone know of a way to undelete text files on ext3?
<nemilar> sapperjanko: unfortunately they'll have to put in the port (http://url:port)
<onats> daniel, oh ok. then as long as i have a strong password, then i won't have anything to worry about?
<_daniel__> well depends
<_daniel__> there are several things
<bod_> dreamnid, thankyou,. now would you mind telling me how to go about doing that?
<NET||abuse> Guys.. i've an old buffalo wifi point (WBR2-G54S) and I can't seem to connect to it when i switch on WPA-AES encryption(there doesn't seem to be WPA2), so if i want to run this thing, it would seem i need to use WEP??
<nemilar> sapperjanko: actually, now that I think about it, you could probably have a tinyurl redirect
<_daniel__> like you configure your server wisely
<_daniel__> etx
<NET||abuse> seems to connect ok with WEP, but that's an awful stupid option
<dreamnid> bod_: one sec
<bod_> dreamnid, cheers
<NET||abuse> should nm-applet work with old WPA-AES or is there an issue?
<onats> daniel, ok
<_daniel__> ssh is what everyone uses, so it can be preatty secure
<sapperjanko> nemilar: and how would u set something like that up, any ideas on what i should have 2 go n google
<nemilar> sapperjanko: which, the apache port/
<dreamnid> bod_: what's your resolution?
<nemilar> sapperjanko: or the tinyurl redirect?
<bod_> Does anyone no if a Belkin F5D7050B  is compatible with ubuntu 7.10 amd64?
<sapperjanko> tinyurl
<nemilar> sapperjanko: just go to www.tinyurl.com
<bod_> dreamnid,  1024 x 768
<dreamnid> ... interesting
<willy> hi all :)
<sapperjanko> will do.... i will b back soon all, just gotta reset this damn router again
<willy> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bod_> dreamnid,  while i installed ubuntu it was running in 600x800
<usr13> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wassa> well that didn't work out.
<usr13> Is there an archive for this channel?
<nemilar> sapperjanko: let me know how it works out for you
<onats> is there anyway that IT admins can monitor what type of services i do on a specific port?
<dreamnid> bod_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#head-07d4b7411f7da70e337287db9a86ea941038b8b3
<dreamnid> bod_: Scroll all the way down to Permanent changes
<nemilar> onats: nmap will give that info
<bod_> dreamnid, cheers dude,. legend
<_daniel__> onats yes
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<_daniel__> onats search for tor
 * bod_ thinks dreamnid deserves a round of applause
<onats> daniel, i have tor, at home, not here.:)
<dreamnid> bod_: You need to add vga=792 to # kopt =
<jsmit1> can i use the downloaded cd image to upgrade to 7.10? the update manager wont finich the upgrade
<Jake__> whats the command to open things? gnome -open?
<tritium> bod_: listen to dreamnid.  He has the answer.
<nemilar> Jake__: open what kind of things?
<sapperjanko> nemilar: before i do reset me router, i just rebooted the server, and i just noticed this when booting up...... apach2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. for ServerName
<Jake__> pictures
<whonicca> how would i go about using my pcs internal speaker for sound?
<usr13> Jake__: gthumb filename.jpg
<nemilar> sapperjanko: yeah that won't prevent it from working
<bod_> dreamnid,  ok,. i dunno  what that means so il do some reading,. the bit you told me to look at is at the bottom,.,. is all the other stuff unneccesary?
<dreamnid> Jake__: Yeah, I know there is a program that can open files based on the type, just don't remember off the otp of my head
<sapperjanko> nemilar: is that becuase i just changed the port to 8080 in the ports.conf file before restarting the router
<nemilar> sapperjanko: you can set it in the apache config, but it's just a warning, not an error
<nemilar> sapperjanko: it's nothing to worry about
<onats> daniel, but enlighten me, what can tor do to hide what i'm doing?
<usr13> Jake__: But you should just be able to use the file manager.
<dreamnid> bod_ : pretty much - it's some other options that you can set
<sapperjanko> nemilar, ahh thats alright then
<sapperjanko> brb
<tritium> bod_: I can walk you through editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst, if needed
<bod_> dreamnid, ta,. brb
<dreamnid> bod_ : the one that should help is the vga option though
<bod_> tritium,  thanks,. il have a read and get back to you if i have any problems,.thanks
<Jake__> usr13 this is hard to follow. i sent you a message
<dreamnid> bod_ : Although admittedly, I'm not sure why it isn't working for you by default
<nemilar> onats: tor can hide your IP address...if you configure it as an exit node, it can also be an "it wasn't me!" excuse
<nano__> th0r: im heading towards a quick reboot, ill talk u and everybody else later
<_daniel__> onats it uses steganography + encryption to communicate, so that no one in between knows what you are saying
<nano__> nite
<bod_> tritium,  hows my english coming along?
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<usr13> Jake__:  nautilus
<tritium> bod_: so-so ;)
<_daniel__> they will only see what looks like a https session
<Jake__> nautilus?
<onats> nemiliar, lol
<usr13> Jake__: What are you trying to do?
<_daniel__> even if you are doing anything else
<usr13> Jake__: View pictures?
<Jake__> yeah
<usr13> Jake__: Did  you save them to the hard drive?
<bod_> tritium,  *laugh out loud* (no AIM) is nano a text editor,. can i use gedit instead?
<viator> is there a H.264 decoder plugin in the repos?
<Kronos> hola
<usr13> Jake__: Or are they on media, such as CDROM or Flash Memory?
<Jake__> before i was going into terminal and going to picture then typying gnome open and the filename
<Jake__> but its not working anymore
<nemilar> viator: yeah, there's encoders and decoders
<Jake__> its on my hard drive
<Pangz> good day
<nemilar> viator: ffmpeg, for example
<tritium> bod_: nano is a text editor, yes.
<jsmit1> can anyone help with upgrading my distrobution?
<regeya> viator: apparently as I can play h264, though I don't know... !restricted | viator
<tritium> bod_: oh, and you can use gedit if you prefer.
<viator> but i have ffmped in gstreamer
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<bod_> tritium,  cheers
<regeya> !restricted | viator
<dreamnid> Jake__: Try xdg-open
<ubotu> viator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> Jake__: Places --> Home Folder  etc..
<tritium> bod_: keep in mind, to edit system files, you'll need to use sudo or gksudo, depending on your choice there.
<rendero> hello, anybody knows how to take a screenshot to the compiz cube ? ksnapshot does not allow when i use ctrl alt button1 to see the cube, any ideas ?
<Jake__> that works
<Jake__> the xdg-open works
<usr13> Jake__: Or just at the terminal:  gthumb filename.jpg
<nemilar> rendero: in gnome, I can just hit the print-screen button and it'll work w/ the cube
<nemilar> prolly same in KDE
<bod_> tritium,  because i cant save into that file without permission yes?
<dreamnid> Jake__: xdg-open is really a helper app that oopens the file in the user's preferred applicaiton
<tritium> bod_: right, not if you don't have the proper permissions.
<rendero> nemilar, it worked on gnome, not in kde i guess
<Jake__> thanks man
<bod_> tritium,  what is gksudo?
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<nemilar> rendero: you could try using the gnome screenshot program in KDE, then
<tritium> bod_: a gui front-end to sudo
<viator> ok i figured it out had to restart my plater
<sapperjanko2> hmmm, my other user name didnt leave when i restarted the router
<viator> after installing the codec
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<AdN[22]> buenas
<rendero> nemilar, whats the name ?
<nemilar> rendero: gnome-screenshot     no idea if it'll work though
<bod_> tritium,  strange and unfamiliar ,. il stick with sudo thanks  ,.,.,.;)
<AdN[22]> hola
<tritium> bod_: then use nano
<tritium> !es AdN[22]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es adn[22] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackfusio1> When I install ubuntu server and during the install at the last step when it ejects the cd I hit back to install the desktop in asks my to install the cd when the cd is all ready in the drive.  Why?
<tritium> !es | AdN[22]
<ubotu> AdN[22]: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<usr13> rendero: Same as before. Hit Print Scrn button.
<AdN[22]> [ubotu] no, entre xq si... XD
<bod_> tritium, im using gedit,. never used nano before,
<jsmit1> can i use the distro cd to upgrade to 7.10?
<rendero> usr13, it does not work when it is the cube
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: could you be please try http://sapper.mine.nu:8080 out and will we see how we go this time
<dreamnid> jsmitl: I think you can
<nano__> back
<jsmit1> k
<sparr_> what is the equivalent of xorg.conf in xfree86?
<usr13> rendero: sleep 10; gnome-panel-screenshot
<Aquahallic> I have a nfs share I'd like to create an icon on my desktop so I can execute it and mount the share when I need.... I opened a new document and put my mount command in and then made it executable... it seems as if when I try to mount something as my user it says only root can mount... how can I create this so I can mount it as my user???
<nemilar> sapperjanko: no go...still showing up filtered
<wassa> hmmm the file dropping must be something in vista because i just copied a 9 meg file from the xp box with no issues
<AdN[22]> no hay nadie q hable castellano??
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: LOL they filter that port also... GEEEEE
<tritium> !es | AdN[22]
<ubotu> AdN[22]: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<usr13> rendero: (You'll have ten seconds to get it like you want.)
<damaltor> since about two hours, sound in wine is lagging about a second. it sounds good (playing counter strike 1.6, worked perfectly whole day), but is about a second late. why can that be?
<bod_> tritium,  i've gona and scared myself, could you walk me through adding that thing dreamnid told me to add please?
<nemilar> sapperjanko: 8080 is typically used for proxies, so..
<AdN[22]> [ubotu] i don´t need help XD
<nemilar> sapperjanko: you can access it at localhost:8080 though right?
<drambuie> Aquahallic, make it mount automatically in your fstab
<bod_> tritium,  dont worry if you have to leave
<AdN[22]> o como se escriba
<sapperjanko2> yea no probs
<dreamnid> AdN[22] ubotu is a bot :-P
<nemilar> sapperjanko: I'll see if I can find an unfiltered port for you, I'm scanning now
<Aquahallic> drambuie: I don't want it to mount up all the time though.. .this is a laptop and I go all over with it
<nemilar> sapperjanko: just FYI, this is most likely against the TOS of your ISP ;)
<AdN[22]> [dreamnid] jajaja ok
<nano__> i installed all alsa packages from source, now im trying to install gdm from synaptics, but synaptics says that it also needs to install alsa-utils, but this version of alsa-utils is already installed and is a prior version.  What should I do?
<bod_> dreamnid, any chance you could help me do that editiing please?
<drambuie> Aquahallic, then you will have to mount it manually each time you use it
<dreamnid> bod_ ah
<jackfusio1>  When I install ubuntu server and during the install at the last step when it ejects the cd I hit back to install the desktop in asks my to install the cd when the cd is all ready in the drive.  Why?
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: LOL yea well they shouldnt set up filtered ports now should they
<dreamnid> bod_: Give me a sec : have to switch my laundry :-P
<Aquahallic> so I can't allow my user to mount??
<bod_> dreamnid,  the adding vga thing to some fie,.,. ive looked at the file and its scary
<AdN[22]> somebody speak spanish??
<AdN[22]> =P
<regeya> !es
<bod_> dreamnid, ok no worries
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rendero> usr13, sleep trick worked fine ;) thanks nemilar too !
<nemilar> !es | AdN[22]
<ubotu> AdN[22]: please see above
<nemilar> rendero: glad that worked for you
<Pangz> anyone could help me in squid?
<nemilar> Pangz: just ask the question, if someone knows the answer they'll help
<bod_> !anyone | Pangz
<ubotu> Pangz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tritium> AdN[22]: I've told you *repeatedly* to join #ubuntu-es
<dreamnid> AdN[22] - People are trying to say that if you want to speak in spanish, you should join the #ubuntu-es
<regeya> !asj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sapperjanko2> ubotu: me speak no spanish... talk in english :P
<nano__> i installed all alsa packages from source, now im trying to install gdm from synaptics, but synaptics says that it also needs to install alsa-utils, but this version of alsa-utils is already installed and is a prior version.  What should I do?
<regeya> sapperjanko2: WHY are you griping at the BOT?
<nemilar> sapperjanko: I scanned 8080 through 9000, all filtered
<Pangz> sorry for it.. im totally new here..
<bod_> regeya, because its easier then typing it all by hand
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: hmmm back to the drawing board then
<AdN[22]> [dreamnid] si, ya se... i know... but here is more fun...
<AdN[22]> =P
<AdN[22]> o como sea
<bod_> regaysorry wrong person
<nemilar> sapperjanko: there's def. an open port somewhere, just gotta find it
<regeya> :-P
<bod_> regeya,  sorry wrong person
<sapperjanko2> regeya: haha i got this msg from the bot tho... Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nemilar> sapperjanko: you can get a port listing for popular games and such, and try those out
<bod_> Pangz, dont worry,. whats your problem friend?
<jackfusio1> hi all
<bod_> hi
<regeya> sapperjanko2: have  a problem or just letting your latent xenophobia show?
<jackfusio1> how are things going?
<bod_> not bad
<sapperjanko2> haha
<bod_> u
<regeya> dang...I'm Mr. Hostile today :->
<nemilar> hahaha, port 31337 is registered as service "Elite"
<jackfusio1> not to bad
<bod_> regeya, lol
<regeya> roffle
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: well i do have port 27900 open for uTorrent
<jackfusio1> Has anyone installed Ubuntu server before?
<AdN[22]> IRcap don´t work whit linux?? =P
<bod_> dreamnid, let me no when your back
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: WTF
<Pangz> bod_ i just install squid from terminal and the next step is how?
<nemilar> sapperjanko: and that works appropriately?  try 27901 then, or something
<Ice-DraVen> Hey :) Im having some problems can anyone help?
<nemilar> !ask | Ice-DraVen
<ubotu> Ice-DraVen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sapperjanko2> ok, back again soon all
<regeya> maybe I should change my nick to MrFurious
<bod_> Pangz,  if you mean "How do you install squid form the terminal" then like this : sudo apt-get install squid
<Pangz> bod_ i have already done it
 * regeya wonders if anyone gets that...then gets back to work...
<Pangz> bod what is the next step?
<bod_> Pangz, then just type : squid    in a terminal to run it
<Evolution2> hey guys, I just got a screenlet but I don't know how to run it. it is the xbox gamertag screenlet
<AdN[22]> IRcap don´t work whit linux?? =P
<Pangz> bod do i need to log as root?
<bod_> regeya, dont worry i understand your frustration,.,.;)
<fr0w> is there anyway to re-run ubuntu's setup hardware detection?
<bod_> Pangz, i doubt it,. but i dnt no what squid is,. so,.,.,.
<Pangz> bod it says squid has no installation candidate
<bod_> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> Pangz,  what is squid?
<fr0w> the thing is: i have 2 different computers and i want both to have the same data, so i'd rather just replicate the hdd to another
<nano__> i installed all alsa packages from source, now im trying to install gdm from synaptics, but synaptics says that it also needs to install alsa-utils, but this version of alsa-utils is already installed and is a prior version.  What should I do?
<nemilar> bod_: it's a caching server
<Pangz> squid cache proxy
<fr0w> and plug it into another pc
<fr0w> but this doesn't work
<Ice-DraVen> im running kubuntu and experience 3issues, msn wont work (tried stock and gaim - getting a read error), 2 cant access cd drives / dvd drives on my machine, c) unable to access shared files on a network
<bod_> nemilar,  thanks,. perhaps you could talk to him for me,. i no nothing!
<bod_> Ice-DraVen, use aMSN for msn
<nemilar> Pangz: what's the problem you're having with squid?
<bod_> tritium, are you back?
<tritium> bod_: briefly, yes.
<jackfusio1> does any one no any thing about ubuntu server?
<sapperjanko2> ok im back once again
<danbhfive> !info squid | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<nemilar> brb, Pangz  I'll be happy to try to help you when I get back
<AdN[22]> IRcap don´t work whit linux?? respondan!!
<Ice-DraVen> bod_ will the sudo apt-get install amsn work for that?
<Pangz> thank you nemilar
<bod_> tritium,  could you walk me through the file editing if you have enough time please
<tritium> AdN[22]: calm down, and be patient
<bod_> Ice-DraVen, sure will
<tritium> bod_: are you editing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<bod_> tritium, yes
<Ice-DraVen> great :)  any idea on the other two issues?
<bod_> Ice-DraVen, no sorry
<sapperjanko2> nemilar: ok lets try this again, i have set it now with port 27950 so try http://sapper.mine.nu:27950 see if me dumb isp didnt filter that port now
<tritium> bod_: down past the line that says "## Start Default Options ##", there is a line for kernel options, kopt=...
<usr13> What needs to be isntalled to get DVD playback working?
<bod_> tritium, :# kopt=root=UUID=638f60e8-c9c9-4ce4-a49a-5f7a0b76551d ro     ?
<sarthor> Hi. my ubuntu is working fine, but When i press alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2...., then my text mode is not looking as normal. the fonts are larger, and the screen is looking like too zoomed? how to fix it??
<AdN[22]> 1191 users y nadie me respondio -.-
<tritium> bod_: if you wish to specify a specific resolution, you'd specify vga=XYZ, e.g., vga=792
<usr13> xvinfo says:   no adaptors present
<tritium> bod_: yes, that one
<im-a-n00b> hey all... has anyone been able to use smb4k to connect to a vista box?
<tritium> bod_: actually, you'd list them down below on the "defoptions" line
<bod_> tritium,  where abouts on that line would i type vga=792   ?
<bod_> tritium,  oh
<tritium> bod_: append it to the end of the defoptions line
<im-a-n00b> i can connect to xp boxes fine.. but it keeps asking for authentication on the vista ne. i have disabled the firewall and used everyone as the group that has read/write access
<jackfusio1> Is it better to install Ubuntu desktop and just setup what I can to get my server running
<bod_> tritium, im kind off new to this about a month of linux,. what exactly do i need to do?
<sapperjanko2> could someone please test http://sapper.mine.nu:27950
<nano__> synaptics keeps telling me that one of the packages that i am trying to install has some missing dependancies, but actually, the dependancy software was previously installed via compilation, anyone know how to get around this?
<tritium> bod_: after you've edited the file, and saved it correctly, run "sudo update-grub" to have those options take affect
<tritium> bod_: just add that vga=792 business to the end of that line, with only one space between what's already there, and your new text
<danbhfive> jackfusio1: better than what?  I guess if you are asking, then the answer is probably yes
<bod_> tritium,  do you mean the line i said, or the defoptions line?
<danbhfive> jackfusio1: it will work just the same I think
<tritium> bod_: defoptions line
<bod_> tritium, ok hang on
<tritium> bod_: refer the the example in the file itself, in the line right above the one you'll edit
<Ashfire908> is there any system for restoreing files sent to the trash folder?
<jackfusio1> then installing ubuntu server, because no one can tell me any thing about ubuntu server. sorry if I am being rude.
<dreamnid> Ashfire908: you just open the Trash window
<dreamnid> Ashfire908: in the lower right corner of your screen
<dreamnid> Ashfire908: just copy and paste the file back to where it be
<Ashfire908> dreamnid, i'm not asking how to get to the trash folder. i'm not an idiot.
<dreamnid> Ashfire908: ok, then what are you asking for?
<bod_> tritium,  sorry but im not sure which line still,. could you please look at this pastebin and tell me how many lines down is the line im after :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53832/
<Flannel> jesran: Ubuntu server is more or less the same as the desktop.  Just sans GUI by default.
<tritium> Ashfire908: calm down.  He told you where to retreive file sent to the trash, as you asked about.
<danbhfive> jackfusio1: like I said, you should install the desktop,  get used to ubuntu.  I think it will be clearer to you once you get to know the ubuntu packaging system
<snadge> i've just followed a guide to install a linux 2.6.24 kernel on my ubuntu gutsy.. which worked fantastic :) but now I don't have my proprietry nvidia graphics.. im presuming installing the nvidia drivers from their website is not the best way to get it working.. can i rebuild the restricted drivers package?
<Veenified> Anyone know how to play an enhanced dvd?
<Ashfire908> dreamnid, if there was a "restore deleted file" like in windows.
<tehk> Can I force a resolution using xrandr?
<Veenified> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sapperjanko2> <- using server as it will be hiding in the dark
<tritium> bod_: it's not shown in your paste.  It's further down.
<willy> has anyone ever joined ubuntu to a windows domain here>
<jesran> Flannel: huh?
<dreamnid> Ashfire908: you mean one you delete the file from Trash?
<bod_> Ashfire908, just pull the file out of trash folder onto desktop to restore it
<sarthor> Hi. my ubuntu is working fine, but When i press alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2...., then my text mode is not looking as normal. the fonts are larger, and the screen is looking like too zoomed? how to fix it??
<Flannel> jackfusio1: Ubuntu server is more or less the same as the desktop.  Just sans GUI by default.
<Flannel> jesran: sorry
<falconer> when I run aptitude search the output is truncated. Is there an easy way to have it not do that?
<danbhfive> Ashfire908: it doesn't look like there is a feature like that.  I looked for that too, but I don't think ubuntu has it.  Its just another folder, you gota do it manually
<tritium> Flannel: and still different kernel, yes?
<brunoskrebs> hi, how do I put something to load with my user
 * tritium things there is a -server kernel variety.
<sapperjanko2> could someone please test http://sapper.mine.nu:27950
<Flannel> tritium: Yeah, it installsthe -server kernel by default instead of -generic
<jesran> cool... i just use desktop as my server and it is fine FWIW
<bod_> tritium, i think i found it line 3? :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53833/
<tritium> bod_: you got it!
<onats> exit
<Flannel> falconer: pipe it into less, aptitude search [whatever] | less
<jackfusio1> I have been using ubuntu desktop for about 1 year now and ubuntu server has better support for raid then desktop.
<brunoskrebs> there is a diferent terminal that I use called yakuake, and I want to load when I log in
<falconer> Flannel, I did that
<bascule> sapperjanko2: it just hangs
<jesran> which file to run a command at user login?
<bod_> tritium,  shall i edit the vga=791 or add another vga=793 to the end?
<Ashfire908> am i the only one who noticed that gnome-pilot is a horrible program?
<tritium> bod_: don't edit the example.  That won't do any good.  Add what you want to the defoptions line at the end.
<sapperjanko2> bascule: that would b right, just bout every port i seem to try must be filtered
<falconer> Flannel, I should say, the lines are cut off at the end.
<Pangz> how to modify the screen resolution?
<Pangz> i got only 800x600 at the max
<robdig> brunoskrebs: system->preferences->sessions then the add button
<Pangz> >:o
<Flannel> falconer: Oh, odd.  I see.  Well, no idea.  Use apt-cache search instead
<tritium> !resolution | Pangz
<ubotu> Pangz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<falconer> Flannel, ok. Good idea :)
<bod_> tritium,  so it should look like this? :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53834/
<jackfusio1>  When I install ubuntu server and during the install at the last step when it ejects the cd I hit back to install the desktop in asks my to install the cd when the cd is all ready in the drive.  Why?
<snadge> how do i rebuild the linux-restricted-modules package for the custom kernel that i just built (using ubuntu method)
<htns> LjL: cake boy!
<brunoskrebs> robdig, thx but I will try to find how to do this in the command line
<tritium> bod_: yes.  Now, run "sudo update-grub"
<sapperjanko2> well guys, im gunna go have a break from this damn server... and a friend that lives local knows alot bout the server
<Flannel> jackfusio1: Its looking for the alternate CD.  The server CD doesn't contain desktop packages
<Flannel> jackfusio1: You could also just wait until after your install is complete, then install them from the internet.
<danbhfive> jackfusio1: you can install the desktop after you reboot with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bod_> tritium, :sudo: update: command not found
<antaning> ragazzi vado a dormire
<antaning> buonanotte
<bod_> tritium, dw,. i understand
<dreamnid> bod_ "sudo update-grub" ?
<tritium> bod_: you need to type it exactly as I told you
<robdig> !it | antaning
<ubotu> antaning: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jackfusio1> but after install it says no partion present.
<bod_> tritium, dreamnid, thanks for your help, im going to reboot and come back and tell you my results
<dreamnid> good luck
<dreamnid> :-)
<bod_> ta
<bod_> ty
<jackfusio1> or it will not load at alll
<zetheroo> I would like the Pictures, Music and Video folders to be shared between users so that I do not have to have copies of all my media on both users...... how is this possible?
<dreamnid> zetheroo: you can either set the appropriate permissions or move the folders out of the home folder
<Thugacation> LjL
<Slurpee> in an ssh session, how can I do something similar ot alt+f1 or f2 or f3 to open additional sesions ?
<zetheroo> dreamnid: but can both users use the same folder equally?
<Flannel> Slurpee: use screen
<insomniasx> rc.dishnuts.net
<dreamnid> Slurpee: You may want to look at the screen command
<insomniasx> blahh
<Slurpee> man screen
<Slurpee> No manual entry for screen
<dreamnid> zetheroo: Either method are more or less the same
<LjL> Thugacation: yes?
<Flannel> Slurpee: You'll need to install it first, sudo apt-get install screen
<dreamnid> Slurpee: Good idea to read a tutorial on screen since it isn't easy to pick up
<dreamnid> Slurpee: or figure out on your own
<Slurpee> thank you
<Thugacation> is there a script i can download that will ping every1 in the room
<Slurpee> ill be cool from here :)
<Thugacation> without me having to type it out manually
<yoshi> How do I mount a partition?
<Captain> test
<zetheroo> dreamnid: I have Elisa Media Center working in another User without XGL loading so that Elisa can take full advantage of the 3D acceleration..... but I need Elisa to be able to grab the media from those three folders without me having to copy the data to that user and use up twice the disk space
<Kasuko> Is there a way to edit my wireless preferred SSIDs?
<sarthor> Hi. my ubuntu is working fine, but When i press alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2...., then my text mode is not looking as normal. the fonts are larger, and the screen is looking like too zoomed? how to fix it??
<bod_> tritium, dreamnid, ok , not good,.,. it said i have entered an incorrect number,. then it asked me to select a mode number (between 1 and 8) or scan ,. i scanned a couple of times with no joy then choose mode 6 which was 80x60 ,. then the text whent really small, then it booted up fine, but still no loading bars
<tritium> bod_: you'll have to specify a valid mode for your video card
<insomniasx> dishnuts.net
<bod_> tritium,  and how would i go about finding that information and then specifying it?
<insomniasx> hello all
<AikoAiko> zetherroo: how about chmod a+rw the common directory and then ln -s common /home/dest
<bod_> hi
<dreamnid> zetheroo: hmm... ok, well, I think the easiest way is to move the folder to some folder in root, say /mediacenter
<dreamnid> zetheroo: and give everyone read and write permissions
<usr13> What does it take to get DVDs to play?
<dreamnid> bod_ : Here's the list of modes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<zetheroo> dreamnid: but Elisa looks by default at the Home folder where those three folder are.....
<bod_> dreamnid, im gonna send another round of applause ur way my friend
<Pangz> sorry i got dc.. how to change the screen resolution?
<usr13> gxine error:   Media stream scrambled/encrypted
<zetheroo> usr13: medibuntu
 * bod_ claps to dreamnid 
<dreamnid> zetheroo: you can then add a symbolic link to your home folders
<Dingbat> Hello
<Pangz> nemilar: are you back?
<dreamnid> zetheroo: maybe AikoAIko's idea is better
<zetheroo> dreamnid: oh I see... and delete the other 3 folders
<zetheroo> ?
<tritium> bod_: try 792
<nemilar> Pangz: yeah here now
<zetheroo> dreamnid: what idea?
<Pangz> its about squid3
<usr13> medibuntu?
<Dingbat> Question: Installed xfce on my ubuntu setup (ie: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop).  Played with it a bit.  Now, when I switch from gnome to xfce ... xfce screen is always blank.  I can see skype and gaim come up, but no desktop.  What can I do to fix it?
<bod_> tritium, how would i tell how many colours im running in?
<tritium> yes, usr13
<tritium> !dvd | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pangz> nemilar what is next after installation?
<nemilar> Pangz: configuration ;)
<Pangz> yes about the configuration
<dreamnid> zetheroo: <AikoAiko> zetherroo: how about chmod a+rw the common directory and then ln -s common /home/dest
<nemilar> Pangz: well what are you using it for?  office net or something?
<usr13> libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Pangz> office nemilar
<nemilar> Pangz: iirc the confs are in /etc/squid/
<tritium> usr13: read the info above, please.
<zetheroo> dreamnid: I dunno how to do any of that terminal stuff.... sorry
<dreamnid> zetheroo: I never use Elisa, so I'm not sure how it works
<bod_> !medibuntu | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nemilar> Pangz: you then want to point all the other machines to use the squid machine as a proxy server
<dreamnid> zetheroo: does it look at all the folders in home, or just specific folders?
<bmk789> how do i use the md5sum.txt and verify the files on a dvd?
<zetheroo> dreamnid: those three
<dreamnid> bmk789: md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<Kasuko> is there a configuration file that I can change to remove a certain SSID from my prefered SSIDs?
<Pangz> yes nemilar
<nemilar> Pangz: so what exactly are you having a problem with?
<Dingbat> Question: Installed xfce on my ubuntu setup (ie: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop).  Played with it a bit.  Now, when I switch from gnome to xfce ... xfce screen is always blank.  I can see skype and gaim come up, but no desktop.  What can I do to fix it?
<tritium> bod_: good luck, and good night
<bod_> tritium, dreamnid, how do i tell how many colours im running in?
<bmk789> dreamnid: thanks
<Pangz> after i install the squid3 what is next? the configuration how to? in terminal
<dreamnid> bod_ : usually it is 16, 24, 32
<bod_> tritium,  thanks allot for your help
<adub> how do i update my spash screen theme
<bod_> dreamnid, i know, but i need to know exactly which one
<dreamnid> bod_ : just pick one :-P
<dreamnid> bod_ : I chose 24
<jordan> If someone pings my computer and my computer responds, is there a log of this on my computer?
<dreamnid> zetheroo: Let's say you have user1 that will hold all the media files
<dreamnid> zetheroo: so for all other users... remove the Music, Video, etc folders
<dreamnid> zetheroo: then do ln -s Video /home/user1/Video in each user's home directory
<tritium> bod_: 32 typically.  If not, 24.
<nickrud> bod_: xdpyinfo | grep -i "root window"
<bod_> tritium, thanks
<zetheroo> dreamnid: so just make shortcuts
<dreamnid> zetheroo: finally in /home/user1/ chmod -R 777 Video
<bod_> nickrud, whats a root window?
<blag> how do i change the keyring password?
<nickrud> bod_: plus 8 bits of transparency
<deadlylife> hai
<dreamnid> zetherooo : They're links, not shortcuts, but similar idea
<d1avlo> bladezor, passwd
<d1avlo> bladezor, passwd usuario
<zetheroo> dreamnid: oh ok
<nickrud> bod_: the bottom level window on your display
<Shpoo1> Cool, I got file sharing working using NFS, for those who were helping me.
<sapperjanko> ok all, i think i now have it workin.... can someone try http://sapper.mine.nu:27950   when i restarted the router it changed the damn IP on me
<nickrud> bod_: the background behind the desktop background
<dreamnid> nice, Shpool :_P
<deadlylife> Does anyone know how well Wine does the steam client and Source engine games?
<bod_> nickrud, im not sure what you mean, do i just type the command into a terminal?
<Shpoo1> :-D
<nickrud> bod_: yes
<dreamnid> sapperjanko: Works :-P
<jordan> deadlylife : depends on your video card
<Svoda> I have one harddisk with 33 bad blocks (this number does not seem to increase with time, scanned several times).  If there are/will be no more bad sectors , will the install program automatically format the swap and ext3 partitions so that these sectors are avoided? (will the filesystem be stable, if no new bad blocks appear?)
<bod_> nickrud, with or without typing "root window"    ?
<green-_> the gutsy live dvd vs live cd .. clearly a huge difference in what's included ... is compiz fusion on the live cd or do i need to go w/ the live dvd for that?
<jrib> deadlylife: it works, but performance is better in windows imo
<microphex> wow dualbooting ubuntu with windows was so easy...
<Shpoo1> Aww, I'm Shpoo1, not Shpook. My other computer must still be logged on.
<willy> if you want windows games grab cygwin
<nickrud> bod_: with, that's the string we're looking for in the output of xdpyinfo
<jrib> if you want windows games, use windows
<bod_> nickrud,  ok il give it a go
<jordan> can you use the real windows DLLs in wine for better performance??
<dreamnid> jordan, they are real window dlls for the most part
<Shpoo1> Next question: Any guides on battery optimization anywhere?
<nickrud> willy: cygwin ??
<jordan> dreamid really?
<robdig> green-_: compiz fusion is included on live cd
<microphex> i had windows 2008 server installed on my other laptop, i popped in a ubuntu disc, installed it, and after the installation i had the choice of booting either operating system
<bod_> nickrud,   root window id:    0x1a5  depth of root window:    24 planes
<dreamnid> jordan: I believe so
<dreamnid> jordan: Although I haven't followed your convo, so you might be talking about something else
<nickrud> bod_: so, 24 bit color. 8 bits of transparency
<green-_> robdig: is there a simple answer to what makes up the extra 3.5 gigs on the live dvd?
<jordan> dreamid hmm i thought they were mostly hacked up versions as to not violate copyright
<bod_> nickrud, cheers
<Big-E> Hey, does anyone know a netbeans equivalent for Ubuntu that isn't as resource intensive?
<dreamnid> jordan : I could be wrong
<jordan> Is there a log of responding to pings?
<usr13> tritium: Tnx
<robdig> green-_: a bunch of optional packages. if you use live cd, then you just download the additional ones you want with synaptic, or apt, or aptitude...
<dreamnid> Big-E: Eclipse?
<Big-E> Resource Intensive.
<Big-E> I am only running on 256mb RAM.
<nickrud> big time resource intensive
<dreamnid> lol
<dreamnid> sorry
<green-_> robdig: fair enough, no need for the dvd for me then
<Big-E> At least until I can afford more ram, I need to find an alternative.
<robdig> green-_: compiz fusion is installed by default btw
<jrib> green-_: the dvd just has all of the main repository on it
<bod_> nickrud, dreamnid, gonna check now,. rebooting,. brb
<Big-E> I don't like eclipse anyway, netbeans > eclipse.
<jrib> green-_: (so you don't need to fetch from the internet those packages)
<robdig> green-_: but it is not turned on by default :)
<dreamnid> Big-E: Yeah, I should try NetBeans some time..... but otherwise I don't know of another IDE
<Big-E> Guess I may have to code out a GUI by hand. >.<
<green-_> have there been any significant improvements in fonts in the last year or so?
<Big-E> Thanks anyway, dreamnid.
<sapperjanko> ok all, i think i now have it workin.... can someone try http://sapper.mine.nu:27950   when i restarted the router it changed the damn IP on me
<peanuts132> how do i program stuff to make 8 bit blocks
<nickrud> Big-E: you might try running fluxbox instead of gnome, it uses far fewer resources, leaves more for netbeans
<Shinma> anyone know a way to play a video file as your background?
<Big-E> I am using Xfce
<nickrud> ok, that's kinda small
<Big-E> Also less resource intensive.
<nickrud> there's twm :)
<Big-E> twm?
<Big-E> I was thinking of running rat posion, too
<Big-E> poison*
<Arbitrary> tiny window manager is great
<Shpoo1> Oh, I remember what I wanted to do, and I could probably google this, but I'll ask here real quick. How would I go about setup up a local server so I can develop locally? I don't really need PHP support or anything, just the basics.
<nickrud> Big-E: a joke mostly. Its the window manager that X provides
<peanuts132> whats the best language to make cool progreams with
<marshall_> hey guys
<Big-E> Oh. ^^
<Optimus56> python apparently
<nickrud> Shpoo1: sudo apt-get install apache2 , put your html in /var/www
<peanuts132> i can get python to print hello world
<nickrud> Shpoo1: you'll see it at http://<hostname>
<blag> how do i change the default keyring password?
<marshall_> i believe ive messed up my fglrx driver, how do i get rid of everything and go back to the way it was with the restricted modules driver that came with gutsy?
<Shpoo1> nickrud: Perfect, exactly what I was looking for. Thank you.
<peanuts132> is there any front end gui's for python?
<dreamnid> peanuts132: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/programming.html
<Big-E> marshall - restore the your backup files, assuming you did backups before you started messing with things. ^^
<Optimus56> peanuts123: now ur 4 1337 nuX hax0r
<Shpoo1> nickrud: What's the hostname again? My computer name?
<whabo> hello ... is there a way to remove compiz from command line? coz i chose compiz 3D settings and now my screen is black and i can only see my mouse .. HELP .. plz .. thx ..... anyone?
<bod_> nickrud, dreamnid, i notice a problem with the fourth line from the bottom : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53835/
<nano__> is there any way to get apt-get to install a package without installing dependencies
<nickrud> Shpoo1: yes.
<Shpoo1> nickrud: Thank you. :-)
<shishio> anyone help me with gcc pr gcc-c++ installation?
<dreamnid> bod_, I think that's fine
<bod_> nano_, man apt-get
<dreamnid> bod_: one sec
<nickrud> bod_: not a problem. You can use an image for the background for grub, it's optional
<dreamnid> bod_: Yeah, you can ignore
<bod_> dreamnid, nickrud, ok thanks guys,. gonna check if its worked,.,. brb
<whabo> hello ... is there a way to remove compiz from command line? coz i chose compiz 3D settings and now my screen is black and i can only see my mouse ..anyone ? help thx
<nano__> bod_ there is nothing of the sorts in there, there are options that will allow apt-get to ignore installing dependencies that it cannot fetch, but nothing that will prevent it from installing dependencies that it can
<dreamnid> whabo : ps avx | grep compiz
<tritium> !b-e | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cottima> hello, is there an (iso) image in the dvd iso for booting an install with the dvd iso on another pc or harddrive?  (like fedora's boot.iso)
<nickrud> nano_: why do you want something without the dependencies?
<Robotchicken1886> does anyone know the name of the program that a toolbar like the one on apple mac computers
<shishio> tritium, im having probel withinstalling a specific gcc, can you help me?
<whabo> dreamnid thx ...
<dreamnid> Robotchicken1886: Avant
<nano__> nickrud: i installed alsa-everything (version 1.015) from source, and i want to now install gdm but gdm has a dependency on alsa 1.013.  I am using fiesty
<dreamnid> Robotchicken1886: aka AWN
<nickrud> Robotchicken1886: avant-window-navigator
<tritium> shishio: which one?
<Robotchicken1886> hmm k
<Arbitrary> cottima, what you ask makes little sense.  the ubuntu iso is bootable on any pc
<bod_> dreamnid, i still get "Video mode not supported" where the loading bar should be
<shishio> tritium, im trying to upgradew my 3d accelated graphics driver
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking to run windows server 2003, trying to prepare for the MCSA, any virtual machine suggestions that I can use?
<nano__> nickrud: any ideas?
<dreamnid> bod_ : really?  Interesting
<Big-E> CokeNCode: VMWare
<tritium> shishio: yes, but which compiler?
<nickrud> nano_: oh. You need to read up on equivs , it's a package you can install and use to create dummy packages
<CokeNCode> was trying to do a dual boot, but the drive doesn't seem to be working, so i think i'll go with this option instead
<bod_> dreamnid, i think "irritating" us the word your looking for,.,.,.;)
<Big-E> CokeNCode: VirtualBox is also decent.
<nickrud> nano_: then make a dummy package for alsa, and gdm will be satisfied
<nano__> nickrud: so there is no way to go about this with apt-get?
<Robotchicken1886> no not a web browser
<dreamnid> bod_ : lol
<CokeNCode> thanks Big-E
<dreamnid> bod_ : well, I would try a 800x600 mode then
<nickrud> nano__: no
<shishio> tritium, im trying to install these:gcc
<shishio> gcc-c++ (?)
<shishio> kernel-devel
<joanki> does anyone know the shortcut to clear a line in terminal after yyou already typed in it?
<whabo> dreamnid: what next?? thx after that command
<CokeNCode> will give those a try. once i install , all my changes are saved and everything ?
<Robotchicken1886> its like a menu bar that has programs in it and not sure how to discribe it
<dreamnid> whabo: well, I was going to suggest killing compiz
<fismoll8> hey guys--I'm not getting any sound through my headphones. Speaker sound is fine. Currently running ubuntu gutsy with alsamixer. Any thoughts on how I can fix this?
<Robotchicken1886> its on the desktop
<dreamnid> whabo: but I'm not sure if you'll regain your desktop
<fismoll8> I've scoured the forums and can't find anything
<bod_> dreamnid, it worked fine with the live cd,.,. should i change the vga=no. again for a 800x600 number,.,. can u give me that link again pleasse
<sparr_> joanki: ctrl-c ?
<whabo> dreamnid: how do i do it plz thx
<peanuts132> h ow do i make a progra, in python
<Big-E> CokeNCode: Why an MCSA? Go for your LPCI-1
<dreamnid> whabo: but all you do is take the number from the first column
<CokeNCode> can i apt-get install vmware
<CokeNCode> ?
<nano__> nickrud: what if i go ahead and install gdm with alsa-utils 1.0.13 , considering i have alsa-utils-1.0.15 already installed, can i get away with this?
<nickrud> CokeNCode: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<dreamnid> whabo: and then "kill <pid>"
<nano__> what will happen?
<bod_> peanuts132, you cant just ask that,. you need to learn the language first
<CokeNCode> Big-E, well, i'm already half way through, but, this was for work, so I gotta do this first
<bardyr> fismoll8, Preferences -> select all volumes and turn them all up
<fismoll8> i have
<joanki> does anyone know the shortcut to clear a line in terminal after yyou already typed in it?
<nickrud> nano_: the 1.0.13 will overrwrite the 1.0.15 you have
<tonyyarusso> CokeNCode: I believe yes, if you enable the "partner" repository
<whabo> dreamnid thx
<bod_> peanuts132, #python    or    #ubuntu-prgramming
<fismoll8> there is no headphone option bardyr
<dreamnid> joanki: <CTRL-U>
<Big-E> CokeNCode: True enough, I need to find work which may resort to me grabbing a stupid Micro$oft cer.t
<nano__> nickrud: it will only overwrite alsa-utils.....
<joanki> THANKYOU!
<bardyr> fismoll8, sometime the naming is a not appropriate
<tritium> shishio: you mean g++ and linux-kernel-devel?
<CokeNCode> Big-E, yup!
<Big-E> CokeNCode: Old IT managers are dens.
<bod_> dreamnid, ????
<Big-E> dense*
<nano__> nickrud: does that mean my alsa-lib 1.0.15 and alsa-driver 1.0.15 will really be effected?
<nickrud> nano__: it depends on alsa-utils ? Your machine, but I'd make an equiv
<dreamnid> joanki: No prob
<CokeNCode> they're changing everything now tho ... the new top thing is microsoft architect
<shishio> tritium, yes
<CokeNCode> in a bit, mcsa won't be worth jack
<tritium> shishio: okay, well, those are the package names
<nano__> nickrud: so u said the program name is equiv
<nano__> nickrud: and this will allow me to do exactly what..>
<nickrud> nano__: equivss
<Big-E> Yeah, I want to grab some SANS certs.
<nano__> nickrud: i suppose i can just compile gdm from source?
<shishio> tritium, u know how to install them>? im so noob
 * czr gives a SANS Serif cert to Big-E 
<Big-E> Heh, thanks!
<nano__> nickrud: thats a way around it i suppose, is gdm compilation a hectic process?
<dreamnid> bod_: hmm.. try 788
<nickrud> nano_: equivs that is.  You will create a dummy package that provides alsa-utils and any other alsa stuff gdm depends on. You will install it with dpkg -i, and then gdm will think alsa is installed via the package manager
<bod_> dreamnid, can you give me the link again please
<dreamnid> bod_ : To what?
<nickrud> nano__: it's simpler than it sounds. And yes, substituting compiled stuff for packages can be very hectic
<bod_> dreamnid,  dw i forgot i have history,.,.lol
<nano__> nickrud: thnx for your help
<tritium> shishio: sudo apt-get install <package_name> <package_name> ...
<Willabee> I'm having trouble with microphone
<Willabee> on windows it picks up sound perfectly
<bod_> dreamnid, im gonna try a few so il be bak when im out of ideas,.,.lol
<Willabee> but on ubuntu it gets sound at greatly reduced volume
<nickrud> nano__: iirc there are some samples in /usr/share/doc/equivs that you can modify easily
<dreamnid> bod_ : sounds good
<nano__> nickrud: thnx
<fismoll8> bardyr: turned all the sounds up--still nothing
<bardyr> fismoll8, soundcard?
<fismoll8> soundblaster audigy
<fismoll8> audigy se to be exact
<shishio> tritium, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shishio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tritium> shishio: do you have synaptic open?
<shishio> tritium, oops sry
<fismoll8> alsamixer detecs the card---but there is no option for controlling headphone volume
<_unnamed_> hey is there anyone here willing to help me install scipy and numpy?
<sapperjanko> ok got another question for ya all... I just wanna know if this can be done... I got another real old PC, wont install ubuntu, or freebsd 4.8.. But i was thinking of making it a hard drive box and just run dos with a network interface.... If i do that, can i make samba connect into that instead of the drive within the server for files?????
<tritium> _unnamed_: let me teach you a trick: "apt-cache search scipy" will show you the name of the ubuntu package
<peanuts132> will it run dsl
<tritium> _unnamed_: try that for numpy as well, and you'll find what you're looking for ;)
<Arbitrary> anything will run dsl
<Arbitrary> just do that
<willy> if you have an old box might wanna get puppy linux or damn small linux
<fismoll8> hey guys--I'm not getting any sound through my headphones. Speaker sound is fine. Currently running ubuntu gutsy with alsamixer. Any thoughts on how I can fix this?
<_unnamed_> tritium, apt-get finds it just fine, my problem is that it tries to install python 2.4, but i want it to install as a mod for 2.5
<Arbitrary> if it is too old to run debian potato, just forget about it, its a damn apple 2
<Robotchicken1886> ok so im looking at a picture of it right now,   it is a menu bar like the one on macs that when you scroll over the icon on the bar the icon gets bigger
<nickrud> Arbitrary: lol, I was gonna say woody
<Robotchicken1886> also the icons jump around when you mouse over them
<tritium> _unnamed_: are you not running gutsy?
<_unnamed_> I am
<cottima> Arbitrary fedora has a iso image (about 10MB) inside its cd and dvd iso images.  So you can extract it and then use a cd-rw to burn (and over use cd-r or dvd-r discs).
<_unnamed_> ...running gutsy that is
<sapperjanko> well i think its a 486 or at least something above 322
<tritium> _unnamed_: yes, I see what you mean...
<dreamnid> Robotchicken1886: wait.. what's wrong?
<Arbitrary> cottima, what is the point of that exactly?
<Robotchicken1886> im trying to figure out the name of a app so i can download it
<tritium> _unnamed_: hmm
<dreamnid> Robotchicken1886: we already told you, Avant Windows Manager
<Arbitrary> cottima, maybe you should use the alternate install cd
<dreamnid> Robotchicken1886: aka AWN
<cottima> arbitrary the image will pull the rest of the cd/dvd images from http, ftp, or partition
<th0r> Robotchicken1886 or wbar
<Arbitrary> oh I see I see
<_unnamed_> tritium, do you know if it matters that it installs with 2.4?
<tritium> _unnamed_: I'm not sure.
<_unnamed_> hmm
<jimbolina> I have a weird problem:  my wired (and wireless) connections seem normal, but when I attempt large (2 mb or more) downloads, it will start and eventually freeze... any ideas?
<Arbitrary> I've used the suse network install cd before, but Ubuntu fits on a single CDR
<Arbitrary> cottima, so exactly what is the point? ubuntu fits on a single cd
<peanuts132> <sapperjanko> get dsl
<^Wolf> How do I disable HPET in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Robotchicken1886> no i just look that up its not what im looking for
<peanuts132> <sapperjanko>its fast
<nickrud> Robotchicken1886: there's also kiba
<dreamnid> Robotchicken1886: what are you looking for again?
<jimbolina> and in here, the IRC chat goes by in bursts
<Robotchicken1886> is that the one that is like the icon tray holder thing at the bottom of the desktop
<Arbitrary> does ubuntu still have the mail option?  used to be I could get a copy in the mail
<dreamnid> Arbitrary: yep
<Arbitrary> there ya go cottima
<nickrud> Robotchicken1886: you mean the notification area that sits in the panel, has the update manager orangy starburst and the network applet?
<saristil> hello
<Arbitrary> if you can't download the iso, just order the disk
<Vadi> After I sent a file to print, how can I check it's status?
<whabo> hello ... is there a way to remove compiz from command line? coz i chose compiz 3D settings and now my screen is black and i can only see my mouse ..anyone help????
<Vadi> whabo: metacity --replace
<^Wolf> How do I disable HPET in Ubuntu 7.10?  GRUB is not found or installed
<Robotchicken1886> no no,  this is like a animated bar,  that you can place your desktop icons and apps in,
<whabo> vadi okat and then what ?? thx
<Robotchicken1886> it is on macs and i have seen it on ubuntu a lot
<dreamnid> vadi: In the upper right corner, you should see the print icon which you can double click to see the status
<tonyyarusso> Robotchicken1886: awn?
<ushimitsudoki> Robotchicken1886: avant window navigator
<Vadi> whabo: then things should be OK. Try also ctrl+alt+backspace to reset X
<Robotchicken1886> no
<Robotchicken1886> i looked it up that is not it
<peanuts132> i want the mac bar
<th0r> Robotchicken1886 wbar
<Vadi> dreamnid: I don't have one though.
<Arbitrary> what does the hpet have to do with grub exactly?
<whabo> thx
<^Wolf> I don't know, that is what my friend told me, he said you could disable it from grub by pressing "e"
<Arbitrary> not exactly I don't think
<^Wolf> I also add, there is nothing in BIOS
<Arbitrary> try a boot option like nohpet
<bod_> dreamnid, tritium, ok still no joy,. have you got any other suggestions?
<dreamnid> bod_ : really?
<dreamnid> bod_ : wow
<bod_> dreamnid, no im lying,.,.;)
<Arbitrary> or something, but really, why depend on software timing?
<dreamnid> bod_ : Which modes did you try?
<tritium> bod_: I'd suggest just live with the default 80x25, then
<bod_> dreamnid, yes really
<octogone> how do i get a list of ports i'm listening on?
<Robotchicken1886> maybe launcher is a better word
<^Wolf> I can't get Ubuntu to boot
<_unnamed_> tritium, I think I've found a repository from which I can dl the correct scipy, but how can I tell apt-get to use that repo instead of its own?
<Robotchicken1886> it is a application launcher and it sits on your desktop
<tritium> _unnamed_: I'm looking into it.  Please hold.
<bascule> octogone: netstat -pant
<^Wolf> that is the original problem and my friend thought that it had something to do with HPET
<bod_> dreamnid, all 32/24 for 1024/800
<bod_> tritium, what is that,.,. ?
<dreamnid> bod_ try 800x600
<octogone> thanks, bascule
<_unnamed_> thank you tritium
<Robotchicken1886> you can put anything you want in it and when you scroll over it the icons get bigger
<bod_> dreamnid, i mean ive done all those combinations
<tritium> bod_: not using a vga=XYZ at all
<dreamnid> oh
<badkitty> HI
<bod_> tritium, but then i wont have the loading bars,.,.?
<dreamnid> do you have another monitor to try, bod_?
<ushimitsudoki> Robotchicken1886: That is *exactly* what avant window navigator does. Are you absolutely sure awn will not do what you want? It is customizable, so the icon scroll-over effects and appearance may vary
<tritium> bod_: yes you wil
<tritium> will*
<bod_> dreamnid, no
<bod_> tritium, the problem is that i do not have the loading bars, and cannot seem to be able to get them
<rodolfo> people, for users who still get stuck on the flashplugin issue(like me), where can they get a patch/new version from adobe (which is supposed to work)?
<tritium> bod_: well, if that's what you're trying to pursue, we're barking up the wrong tree.
<spdf> Robotchicken1886, There is another one.. Kibo dock?
<tritium> bod_: when did it stop?
<RequinB5> What generic video drivers are most likely to work - my nvidia card can't use nv and i've gotten vesa and vga to work so far?
<bod_> tritium, since i stopped neding the live cd to boot
<bod_> dreamnid, thanks for the help,. but seems we were going in the wrong direction,.,.lol
<mohbana> hi, anyone here got an auzen x-plosion sound card?
<dreamnid> tritium: Yeah, I also thought it was weird that he has problems with no vga option with the 1024x768 resolution
<tritium> dreamnid: yes, it is.
<bod_> !flash | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fismoll8> hey guys--i'm trying to get sound to come through my headphones. Currently running ubuntu gutsy gibbon with soundblaster audigy se soundcard and gradoSR 60 headphones. Using alsamixer--there is no option in it to increase or decrease headphone volume. Any ideas?
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<th0r> Robotchicken1886 I told you twice what it is....scroll up and read
<bod_> rodolfo, this is what you want :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<tritium> _unnamed_:  It installs bit that are python2.4/2.5 specific, so
<tritium>                  it does properly depend on both of them.
<_unnamed_> ah
<_unnamed_> how'd you figure that out, just our of curiosity?
<tritium> _unnamed_: talking with the MOTUs
<bod_> tritium, ive never had the loading bars,. im using a Nvida 7600 gt graphics card
<tritium> _unnamed_: but also, looking at the package dependencies, etc.
<tritium> bod_: that's odd
<RequinB5> What generic video drivers are most likely to work - my nvidia card can't use nv and i've gotten vesa and vga to work so far?
<_unnamed_> what's a MOTU?
<tritium> _unnamed_: also, verified that you can import it successfully in 2.5
<bod_> tritium, it just displays "Video mode not supported" when the loading bars should be there
<tritium> _unnamed_: Master of the Universe (responsible for packages in the universe repos)
<mohbana> hi, anyone here got an auzen x-plosion sound card?
<_unnamed_> aha
<_unnamed_> well thanks a bunch tritium, i'm good now
<tritium> bod_: I've never seen that happen before.
<tritium> _unnamed_: good deal
<_unnamed_> see ya
<bod_> tritium, oh,. the only time its not good to be unique,.,.lol
<joanki> can anyone tell me - i'm trying to move a file that has a space between two words.... how do i do that?  it won't work
<bod_> tritium, im using the 7.10 amd64 bit version if that would be a problem
<tritium> bod_: I recall working with you on the booting issue
<fismoll8> hey guys--i'm trying to get sound to come through my headphones. Currently running ubuntu gutsy gibbon with soundblaster audigy se soundcard and gradoSR 60 headphones. Using alsamixer--there is no option in it to increase or decrease headphone volume. Any ideas?
<tritium> bod_: no, it shouldn't be
<bod_> tritium,  oops,.,. erm yer
<bod_> tritium,  what booting problem?
<joanki> can anyone tell me - i'm trying to move a file that has a space between two words.... how do i do that?  it won't work
<rodolfo> bod_: thanks =]
<bod_> rodolfo, is it working?
<joanki> do i do something like mv my\file ~/Documents ???
<rodolfo> bod_: yes, it is
<linxeh> joanki: escape the space with a \, or put quotes around it - eg mv "file name" "new file"
<tritium> bod_: when you could only boot from the LiveCD
<joanki> thank you so much
<MJC_> Hello could anybody kindly recommend an easy to use Email client? ( not text based )
<linxeh> joanki: alternatively use tab completion, and it will escape it for you
<linxeh> MJC_: thunderbird
<bod_> tritium, no that wasnt me
<linxeh> MJC_: or kmail, evolution, etc
<MJC_> Thank you Linxeh
<bod_> tritium, i think someone else is called bod because bod_ is not my primary name, but ive never been able to use bod
<bod_> tritium, but anyway,. is my loading bar problem fixable?
<tritium> bod_: It was you, and I don't know at this time about your problem with usplash.
<bod_> tritium, i only met you yesterday with the speedy argument (apology) how would i find out about my usplash problem?
<mohbana> hi, anyone here got an auzen x-plosion sound card?
<tritium> bod_: yes, bod is a registered nick.  You won't be able to get it.
<joanki> oh wow thanks!
<tritium> bod_: no, we've talked many times before
<gothael> uh, hi
<bod_> hi
<gothael> heh
<bod_> lol
<gothael> been bouncin around between half a dozen distros finally decided to stick with this one
<gothael> for longer than a day at least :-)
<bod_> gothael, do you actually have a problem?
<gothael> negative, oh I'm sorry I see this is the support channel, I'll be leaving now
<bod_> gothael,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> gothael: you're welcome to stay
<tritium> gothael: just keep it on-topic (ubuntu)
<gothael> thank you but I'm really just putzin around so I'll free up the support chl... cheers all
 * bod_ thinks gothael is a nice guy
<russ> does someone know of a program that converts audio format from mp3 to aac?
<bod_> tritium, if i was to search ubuntu forums for my problem,.,. how would i phrase my problem?
<frankwatson> I used to have 2 raid-1s on of my drives and have since decommissioned one of them.  When I did this I did not know that I should have zeroed the superblock.  If I do this now, is my data safe?
<tritium> bod_: be sure to include usplash
<bod_> tritium, would "I have no loading bars (usplash?) please help"   be appropriate?
<tritium> bod_: perhaps
<Shishire> Is there any reason why the Desktop Cube option in compiz refuses to overide the system background?  I can't get it to display an image specified there as my wallpaper.
<frankwatson> bod_: i wasn't here for your question, what was it...i recently had a splash problem with my 880gts
<frankwatson> 8800gts*
<bod_> Shishire, you need to use an unsupported olugin called wallpaper
<swo> I was dealing ith the gps lt-20 bug but im having trouble with the make file
<bod_> frankwatson, i have no loading bars,. it just displays a message "Video mode not supported"
<Shishire> 'cause the compiz page says that I shouldn't need to use it.  I'll try it, thanks
<bod_> frankwatson, 7600gt Nvidia
<frankwatson> bod_: but still boots, or does not?
<kyleBAKED> when trying to start xserver, i get the error "no valid modes", upon closer examination of my xorg.log, it says "no mode of this name" for all the resolutions, follow by "hsync out of range" for all of the resolutions, can someone please help? this is a fresh install to fluxbuntu from feisty, and everything was working fine in feisty
<bod_> frankwatson,  yep, it boots,. the message goes away when i get to the login screen
<Pirate-King> hello is there any cool ways to make the brown go away in ubuntu?
<bod_> Shishire, no probs
<frankwatson> bod_: sorry, that is different than mine, not sure
<bod_> frankwatson, thanks anyway
<VvWolverinevV> hi, is anyone experienced with rhythmbox here?
<ushimitsudoki> bod_ : I think I have that same issue on my 8800GTS, it's like the monitor loses signal a time or two during the booting/log-in process?
<swo> Any help with the make file
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, that sounds like the prob,. any fixes?
<bod_> swo, whats up?
<Pirate-King> what wolverine?
<Pirate-King> what;s wrong?
<frankwatson> anyone familiar with RAID and mdadm: if i zero-superblock, is my data safe?
<bod_> !anyone | VvWolverinevV
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ushimitsudoki> bod_no : I was just assuming that it was a change until the nvidia drivers loaded or something. It's a bit annoying, though - sure would like to know what causes it
<swo> hmm
<swo> just a sec
<VvWolverinevV> Pirate-King: how can i prevent a file from being added to my music library when the file is in my music folder?
<VvWolverinevV> Pirate-King: i want to keep the file there, but not be loaded by rhythmbox
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, i dont think its a Nvidia problem,. i get the same message if i dont use the graphics card
<Arbitrary> frankwatson, why do you have the desire to zero the superblock?
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, remove said file?
<thechris> i need install help
<bod_> VvWolverinevV,  sorry,. got ahead of my self
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: please read my last message
<bod_> thechitowncubs, shoot
<thechris> the docs explain a no-cd install from linux
<thechris> this does not work for the 64b distribution of 7.10
<thechitowncubs> bod_: huh
<bod_> thechris, please explain ur problem fully in one line
<Pirate-King> un install rhythmbox
<wyclif> hi Pirate-King
<bod_> thechitowncubs, sorry,. too many people beginnine with the,. my bad
<nickrud> bod_: you da man :)
<Arbitrary> frankwatson, also, if you are not sure, just backup your data before you try anything
<thechitowncubs> bod_: no problem back to my f3cking essay
<bod_> nickrud, yer!!!! (wot do u mean)?
<VvWolverinevV> Pirate-King: i want to continue to use rhythmbox for most of my music, just don't want it to load a few files
<nickrud> bod_: go man go, I say
<bod_> thechitowncubs, language,. but unlucky
<ushimitsudoki> bod_: Hmm, I can't say about that - I've only always used the 8800GTS.BIOS/POST/GRUB is fine, then "Kernal alive" ... then monitor message "No signal", then Nvidia splash screen, then login screen is how i think it goes
<thechris> I need to install the 64b version of 7.10 without a CD.  the documentation online works for 32b, but not 64b images.  the kernel hangs (not panic) while booting the 64b image from grub
<frankwatson> Arbitrary: I used to have RAID-1 on two of my drives that are no longer raided....now that i have installed raid support for ubuntu (for another unrelated raid), i can no longer mount the other drives because it picks up the raid information on them......i found the command to remove the raid info, but i want to know if it is going to remove the partition table or anything else
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, i dont get the nvidia screen,. but apart from that ,. yer
<bod_> thechris, if your not using a cd wot r u using?
<frankwatson> Arbitrary: it is a lot of data to backup for a simple command, that if i know what it does, should be safe
<Arbitrary> a single command can move mountains
<bod_> nickrud, how do i do that?
<nickrud> bod_: /notice
<frankwatson> Arbitrary: i know that, but all the guides i can find on it assume i have no data on the drive
<scott_> Just switched from Vista to Gutsy.  Very happy overall.  Most things work great including Wine (and on 64-bit!).  However, max volume in all of the media players i've tried is _much_ lower than vista.  Is there any way to tell the OS to boost volume generically for all apps?  Max volume is just too soft now...
<frankwatson> Arbitrary: so they fail to address this issue
<bod_> nickrud, oops,. please explain more
<ushimitsudoki> bod_: Since text-mode would work there (like when you boot into recovery mode), and because I had to do a alternate install of Gutsy (as my video card wouldn't work with the live CD), I assume that the initial Ubuntu screen there isn't displaying for the same reason - and when the nvidia drivers come in all is fine. I hope you see what I mean.
<thechris> bod_: a partition
<oddalot> scott try alsamixer in command line?
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, i couldnt install with gcard either,. but i just used the motherboard graphics then reconnected my card after install?
<bod_> thechris, do you have a usb stick bigger then 700mb?
<scott_> ok, I'll give it a try, thx
<Arbitrary> in that case, frankwatson, I would backup..any tutorial involving partition manipulation assumes you have to data most likely because the effects of such manipulation will effectively wipe the drive
<unagi> i unmounted my card reader now when i put the card back in ubuntu doesnt read it
<ushimitsudoki> bod_: similar thing I think. The nvidia drivers aren't loaded yet, so that screen can't display. That's my best guess anyway. How to fix it, I wish I knew
<VvWolverinevV> Pirate-King: bod_: i just decided to move the files to a different folder
<Arbitrary> I would take no chances, even if somebody tells you a particular command is safe
<unagi> nevermind
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, how long are you gonna be on here,. im gonna post a forun thingy in a sec,. they usually get quite fast results
<ushimitsudoki> bod_ : on and off for a bit ... working on some other issues :)
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, kk,. il let u no if i find anything
<adub> i installed gnome-splashscreen-manager but when i click on a splash screen to add the program just closes
<KaRLa> pERMISI
<Arbitrary> too many times I've seen data loss occur because a noob was messing with parted and such.  if you have to re-create the raid with dmraid to backup, so be it
<bod_> nickrud, sorry only just saw ur post
<frankwatson> Arbitrary: thanks
<wibou> hello all
<RequinB5> hello wibou
<hankmoody> leave
<kyleBAKED> where can i get ati mobility drivers? i am desperate, im using lynx and irssi right now
<wibou> I've got some madness about SSH and/or Term and character encoding... anyone to help?
<singlesun1> nickrud, you live in here dont you?... lol
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, ati.com has the drivers
<singlesun1> anything interesting going on?
<bod_> singlesun1, please stay on-topic
<Pyro> hello, its me again. i have ubuntu server installed in vmware as i like to run multipal os/s on one decent computer. unfortunatly i accidentally gave it a 8gb hard drive. since then i have increased the size to 40GB but i need to know how to format and mount the rest of the partition on the /var/www folder..
<singlesun1> bod_, what is the topic?
<Shadow147> well Arbitrary well most people think linux is easier than windows
<bod_> singlesun1, support -- for general banter #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcisbackuk> I've just upgraded to the Hardy alpha, is there any reason the colours are wrong, i.e. blue titlebar when the rest of Ubuntu is themed brown/orange??
<dreamnid> pyro: sudo fdisk
<dreamnid> pyro: or use gparted
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, when did the hardy alpha hit? and how is it?
<Arbitrary> Shadow147, linux is way easier than Windows
<bod_> Shadow147, i would disagree, windows is extremely noob friendly, my nan can use it, if i gave my nan ubuntu it would take me weeks to teach her how to use it,. and years to teacch her it well
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: theres nearly 4 alphas lol its been out ages
<dreamnid> mcisbackuk: I have the same thing - but I think they're working on a visual refresh
<Pyro> i dont know how
<Pyro> i am quite new to cmd line linux
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, is it stable? and better than gutsy?
<Arbitrary> Shadow147, but if you are doing advanced things, they are advanced no matter what
<mcisbackuk> dreamnid: OK, just thought it was an error in the upgrade that I missed
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: is there not one in the repos? I hate to be a pain, but could you send me a link for them, i can't navigate atis website in lynx at 640x480
<peanuts132> how do i replace the ubuntu symbol with my own on the taskbar
<dreamnid> singlesun1: It is sorta stable, but not production ready yet
<pppoe_dude> which wm does KDE use?
<bod_> mcisbackuk, probably because its not finished yet,. alpha is lots of bugs, beta is most bugs fixed, release is all known bugs fixed
<Big-E> singlesun1: Alpha is before beta..ever hear of beta-TESTING?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: It's an alpha, I would suggest unless you are a developer/packager to stay with Gutsy 7.10, at least until Beta
<Pyro> BRB
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, hang on, what ATI card do you have?
<singlesun1> dreamnid, thanks man...
<bod_> peanuts132, good question,.,.let me no if u find an answer
<singlesun1> Big-E, mcisbackuk yes of course, was just asking a question ...
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: ati mobility, i wanna say its x1300, something like that
<Big-E> I was just giving an answer, singlesun1.
<singlesun1> Big-E, with attitude :P
<Shadow147> well Arbitrary well I tinkered with linux in vmware for awhile and once I got my own computer I wanted to run it using native hardware
<Arbitrary> ok kyleBAKED, hang on just a minute
<mcisbackuk> Not everyone here is linux orientated lol
<nickrud> singlesun1: not really, but I do keep this open and swing by when I'm working :0
<bod_> Big-E, singlesun1, please try and keep it polite guys
<singlesun1> nickrud, good to see you either way
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: when i installed feisty it worked with the restricted driver, but i just install fluxbuntu 7.10 and i only have vesa
<mcisbackuk> Anyway, I'm in a good mood, anyone need anything sorted? lol
<bod_> nickrud, do you no where the information for the graphics in the taskbar is locaed?
<nickrud> bod_: graphics in the taskbar?
<bod_> nickrud, top left of ur screen,.,. ubuntu logo
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, is it a mobility radeon for laptops, or a desktop?
<peanuts132> i think its just the ubuntu icon
<mcisbackuk> ubutnu icon
<ushimitsudoki> bod_: here is a half-way fix I just tried: remove "splash" from the GRUB parameters. The boot process will be text, but the monitor "signal not present" message is avoided. Not perfect if you want the splash, but it addresses part of the problem at least
<peanuts132> ill try and edit it
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: laptop
<Arbitrary> hang on
<bod_> ushimitsudoki,  the graphics is what i want but thanks,. thread will be up momenteraly
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: inspiron e1505 dell, i think its x1300 or x100 or something like that, i can't remember off the top of my head
<bod_> ushimitsudoki, up
<mcisbackuk> I also get the monitor syncing, even in Hardy, I believe they're working on a fix for the next release for this.
<Shadow147> Arbitrary so I hunted down a partitioner and I found Gparted made my ext3 FS downloaded and burned ubuntu 7.10 iso and I have been very happy ever since
<ushimitsudoki> bod_: link? I'll post too
<thechris> How can i determine what to set the kernel init_ramfs line to?
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: its x1300, just checked
<bod_> ushimitsudoki,  :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4220516
<Shadow147> Arbitrary and I was getting tired of windows BULL with Videos and Audio software
<thechris> is it based on initrd.gz?
<Arbitrary> thanks kyleBAKED, downloading now
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: you can send me a link and ill wget
<singlesun1> Shadow147, what has your general opinion been of your learning curve on Linux? and what resources have you utilized in learning?
<mcisbackuk> Is everyone in MOTU asleep?
<nickrud> bod_: gconf-editor , search (ctl-f) for custom_icon , search in key names also
<mage> mcisbackuk: I didn't think the masters of the universe slept
<bod_> nickrud,  cheers,.il have a play
<mcisbackuk> Has a fix been released for flash yet?
<singlesun1> mage, lol... that was a great toon
<bod_> nickrud,  can u pass that on to peanuts132
<Shadow147> singlesun1 well I wanted to run programs differently I learned file chmod when I had a site that used *nix servers
<mcisbackuk> I know I'm one of them, but no-one seems to be awake in the channel lol
<RequinB5> where is sources.list ...
<mage> mcisbackuk: blah blah blah md5? theres a deb available but I dont know why its not released
<cbeck> mcisbackuk: what was borked with it?
<nickrud> peanuts132: gconf-editor , search (ctl-f) for custom_icon , it will appear in menu bar and some other places.
<mage> mcisbackuk: its in the bug entry though
<badkitty> hey nickrud
<singlesun1> Shadow147, i see, did you use something as a learning manual?
<nickrud> badkitty: hi there
<thechris> anyone know what to set ramdisk_size to
<nickrud> mage: because it won't work with konqueror
<mcisbackuk> Yeah, although I think it's a problem with there being another break problem if it's commited for Konqueror (Kubuntu)
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, calm down, I'm preparing the file on my server, I will let you know
<bod_> nickrud, searching gives an error ,.,. pattern not found
<thechris> or what the ramdisk_size option means?
<nickrud> bod_: you need to check the search in key names option
<mcisbackuk> ramdisk_size option is virtual ram used at boot time
<mage> nickrud: oh THAT problem
<Pyro> (gparted:6488): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nickrud> mage: still ;(
<Pyro> (gparted:6488): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<bod_> nickrud, cheers
<thechris> I'm wondering if this is the reason I can't install ubuntu without a CD
<peanuts132> cool
<mcisbackuk> have you tried acpi options?
<Shadow147> singlesun1 well mostly trial and error I wanted to see how most of my windows apps would have a linux version
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: i thought you were going to download it and send it to me via irc
<nickrud> !equivalents | Shadow147 (you may have found this already)
<ubotu> Shadow147 (you may have found this already): A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<singlesun1> Shadow147, haha... i see... was just curious
<RequinB5> where is my sources.list
<bod_> nickrud,  i dont really no what im looking for,.,.
<singlesun1> oh... very nice... LOL... i will bookmark that
<kyleBAKED> RequinB5: i think /etc/apt
<mcisbackuk> its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bod_> yes
<nickrud> bod_: look for menu_bar for example, in the left pane. You would give the path in custom_icon , and check use_custom_icon
<RequinB5> thx
<singlesun1> anyones thoughts on best firewall to use for ubuntu?
<mcisbackuk> RequinB5: No problem.
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Why do you want a firewall?
<mcisbackuk> It's linux
 * Pyro is getting annoyed with ubuntu..
<benanzo> I use an SSH SOCKS proxy when browsing the web on a public wifi hotspot, when I tell Pidgin to use my proxy none of the services will connect
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, I
<bod_> nickrud, ok buttons clicked,. now how do i set the icon to be one of my picttures?
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, I am downloading it to my server, and I will give you the link
<mcisbackuk> benanzo: Have you told it to connect through the correct port for SSH?
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: okay, awesome thanks
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, because i dont know any better, and it sounds like something ive always had to use
<benanzo> I start my proxy with: "ssh -ND 9999 user@MyHomeComputer"
<Pyro> can anyone SSH into my server and mount a volume for me please.
<Pyro> i really cant work this out
<nickrud> bod_: change the path  in  custom_icon
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i switched from windows to ubuntu not long ago, so im still in the "figuring this out" phase
<Shadow147> nickrud I also wanted to have an already built in programable enviroment unlike windows
<nickrud> bod_: or add the path that is
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: I take it you've come from Windoze? If that's the case, you will learn as well an I did that you don't need one.
<nickrud> Shadow147: yeah :)
<bod_> nickrud, how?
<benanzo> web browsing works fine when I point FF to SOCKS 5 localhost:9999
<Shadow147> singlesun1 I also wanted to have an already built in programable enviroment unlike windows
<benanzo> but IRC/AIM/MSN etc don't work
<nickrud> bod_: have you found the custom_icon key?
<bod_> benanzo, use aMSN
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, how so? an opened port is an opened port right? and you have to control the traffic right? set program allowances... etc.?
<bod_> nickrud, i have ticked the use_custom_icon  box if thats what u mean
<mcisbackuk> benanzo: I know that Pidgin Windows version has problems with proxy servers, could also be a bug here
<benanzo> I like Pidgin a lot and it should work, I think it's the port mappings that are the problem
<nickrud> bod_: ok, now look further up in the right pane, you'll see a key custom_icon
<Shadow147> nickrud singlesun1 also what I like that that even though I need package for compiling they were small and easy to find
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Yes, but by default the iptables are set for normal desktop users, and even if a prot IS open, unlike windows, no-one can do anything without root
<bod_> nickrud, got it ,. if i double click on it,. i can ebter a value
<nickrud> bod_: yes
<bod_> nickrud, should i enter a file path?
<nickrud> bod_: yes
<bod_> ok
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, hmmm.... any suggestions for me to get a handle on Linux... text recommendations?...  it seems a largely different character than winblows
<kyleBAKED> singlesun1: honestly, you won't be too lost on ubuntu, just read some guides as issues arise and you'll as you go along
<bod_> nickrud, done,. but i dont think anythings changed,.,. wot icon did i just change?
<kyleBAKED> learn*
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, be patient, prolly an hour or so
<Shadow147> well once wine gets better I may just go full linux
<preacher> how do i log out to terminal (no xserver) to install nvidia driver-i did sudo init 1 but that killed almost everything
<singlesun1> kyleBAKED, i would like to know that ins and outs of this OS though...
<fragged> ubuntu has too many u's to type fast =(
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: If you really *want* a firewall I would say your best bet is guarddgo, which you can find in Synaptic, just enable the universe repositories (do this by System > Admin > Software Sources)
<mcisbackuk> *guarddog
<nickrud> bod_: depends. what is highlighted in the left pane, that will tell you. Could be a drawer or a menu icon.
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to fix a broken notification area?
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: if you sent me the direct link to the file from the ati site i could just get it from there
<mcisbackuk> !guarddog | singlesun1
<ubotu> singlesun1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: and you wouldnt have to wait on me
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, im correct to assume that firestarter is just a GUI for the iptables? right?
<bod_> nickrud, menu_bar
<benanzo> Fixed it.  Pidgin doesn't adhere to Gnome's proxy settings for some reason.  Just set a custom SOCKS 5 proxy per account and it will work
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Exactly
<chaosrl> it shows all of the icons of the things that i have open, but i when i right click, it opens the menu for th enotification tray, and not the application. left click lets me drag the notification area around.
<nickrud> bod_: then you changed the menu bar icon. try killall gnome-panel , that will cause the menu bar to reload
<cbeck> singlesun1: Have you ever used a command line interface before? Cygwin or the like?
<benanzo> which is kind of a pain if I have several accounts and must do that each time I want to use them
<radetsky> does anyone know of a media player which can play multiple subtitle tracks at once?
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, hang on then
<singlesun1> cbeck, i have messed with it a little ... yes... downloaded the java flash... and a few apps for this.... using term
<mcisbackuk> benanzo: Can you file a bug on this in Launchpad, so MOTU can check this with upstream?
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, here it is: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<bod_> nickrud, ok smart*** how do i get them back now,.,.,.,.;)
<Shadow147> radetsky I would use vlc
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Java and Flash using terminal??? not in Ubuntu surely?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yes
<benanzo> mcisbackuk: yes, I'm going to investigate it a bit more and file it
<rodolfo> how do i figure out my mesa version? can anyone answer?
<bod_> gnome-panel
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Oh dear lol ..... ermmm next time use synaptic ;) If you want all the flash and java for firefox, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nickrud> bod_: they should have restarted automatically.
<bod_> nickrud, i have no panels!
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i even had the 64 bit edition earlier... but it caused too much problems with java and flash.... lol... so i switched back to 32
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Although there are problems with Flash at the mo
<Shadow147> mcisback singlesun I was able to get flash and java working easily
<nickrud> bod_: alt-f2 , login, then type   DISPLAY=":0"  gnome-panel &
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, when i ran it through synaptic it wouldnt work right, when i installed flash and java that way... so i installed through term and no problem
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: ty so much
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, havent had a problem with it since then
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Fair enough, but seriously for new users, using the preconfigured interface is better, since synaptic will know what to upgrade, so  would suggest you install ubuntu-restricted-extras as well just in case, as a fallback :)
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, although im not very impressed with firefox and im thinking about switching to a different browser
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: are those for 64 bit? i see the x86_64 in the url
<preacher> help- how do i log out to terminal (no xserver) to install nvidia driver-i did sudo init 1 but that killed almost everything
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Have you tried Opera?
<Arbitrary> so I use a laptop with an ATI X1100 gpu, and when I start up from the battery, the screen fades out to complete white when X loads...when I'm on the AC adapter everthing works fine.  Any ideas?
<mcisbackuk> preacher: Alt+F1
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, no i havent i saw it was rather fast though on browser comparisons
<mcisbackuk> preacher: To return Alt+F7/F8
<curkill> hi
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i can sudo apt-get install opera right?
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, it is for both
<preacher> i did alt+f1 but that doesn't kill x
<Arbitrary> X86 and X86_64bit
<mcisbackuk> CTL ALT F1 sorry
<mcisbackuk> and F7 to return to X
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Yes you can
<curkill> i have a acer aspire 5920g where can i find ubuntu drivers
<techgeek40> Okay - I have installed the XP drivers and wrapper - but I still (after following directions) can't seem to get my netgear WG511 v2 (PCMCIA) adapter to work - it's not showing up in the network
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, you use Opera?
<mage> preacher: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mcisbackuk> curkill: What drivers are you looking for?
<bod_> nickrud, nothing has chnaged,.,.,. but i had to reboot to get my panels  bak !!!grrr!!!
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: No, Firefox
<preacher> thanks!!
<mcisbackuk> preacher: You're welcome! :)
<curkill> nvidia 8600m gt
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, hmmm.... what is uninstall command for a program from terminal?
<avis> curkill, with good luck your hardware is supported by the linux kernel
<Arbitrary> curkill, I also have an acer, what drivers are you looking for?
<mcisbackuk> curkill: Have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: sudo apt-get remove XXX
<IndyGunFreak> i'm guessing he's looking for sound drivers.
<curkill> no, ill give it a try
<radetsky> Shadow147: I ruled out VLC early b/c I couldn't get it to play .mkv files properly (they're all fuzzy). Is this easy to resolve?
<mage> mcisbackuk: ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't kill X, which is what he asked about...
<nickrud> bod_: system->prefs->session, check the gnome-panel in the second tab, make sure its set to restart
<mcisbackuk> mage: Oops lol Close enough :P
<mage> radetsky: fuzzy like jpeg artifact or fuzzy like woah gotta stop drinking?
<techgeek40> Okay - I have installed the XP drivers and wrapper - but I still (after following directions) can't seem to get my netgear WG511 v2 (PCMCIA) adapter to work - it's not showing up in the network
<mage> mcisbackuk: not if you're trying to mess with ATI drivers :p
<techgeek40> I should say ndiswrapper
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, you havent had issues with firefox crashing? it likes to hang from time to time and im sure its not a hardware issue, ... the other day it hung up and i could not xkill it because it wasnt there to kill
<mcisbackuk> mage: been there, done that, stuck with fglrx lol
<radetsky> mage: like double-fisting everclear for several hours nonstop
<bod_> nickrud, yes it is,.,. dw bout it m8, im not bothered,. cheers anyway
<nickrud> bod_: strange that.
<bod_> nickrud, be back in a bit
<mage> huh decoding shouldn't do that, are you sure of the quality of the file you're trying?
<radetsky> mage: it works fine in gxine & mplayer
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: No, I've had no problems, bar 1 but that was my fault. System>Admin>System Monitor shows you running processes and any you can right click and kill process that way, its easier I find
<radetsky> although, interestingly, vlc figures out how to merge the subtitle tracks automatically, where gxine and mplayer do not
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i wasnt aware of that utility... i searched and searched... and ended up settling on htop.... lol
<NetEcho> anyone here have experience with Ubuntu on a Ps3?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: lol Don't worry it's all a learning curve, like using Pc's to start with
<mcisbackuk> NetEcho: Wish I could say I HAD a PS3!
<kyleBAKED> Arbitrary: i can't thank you enough, im about to get into a gui now, brb
<NetEcho> mcisbackuk yea me too
<NetEcho> I'm trying to help a bud of mine out
<mcisbackuk> lol
<mcisbackuk> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcisbackuk> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NetEcho> does Ubuntu have a package management system?
<mcisbackuk> hmm....
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yeah its a crazy learning curve.... and i dunno what im doing... LOL.... so ive been trying to find a decent book to study on Linux... im going to college for PC's and all the classes are Windows based
<mcisbackuk> NetEcho: have you tried http://wiki.ubuntu.com ? anything on there
<IndyGunFreak> NetEcho: System/Admin/Synaptic Package Manager
<radetsky> singlesun1: find a better college
<NetEcho> k so it doesn't use apt-get?
<Shadow147> NetEcho | !synaptic
<NetEcho> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<radetsky> NetEcho: yes, it does
<NetEcho> ok
<NetEcho> that makes this uber easy then
<mage> stop using the damn bot :p
<peanuts132> my desktop looks exactly like die hard 4
<IndyGunFreak> NetEcho: synaptic is a graphical front end of apt-get
<Arbitrary> kyleBAKED, no problem, nothing like proper drivers eh,
<radetsky> synaptic is a frontend to apt-get afaik
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, its pretty depressing really because now i have no interest in windows anymore since Vista came out...... any suggestions on a real good book to give me a decent knowledge of Linux... etc
<NetEcho> apt-get is simple
<co_gokil> woi
<mage> kyle left
<NetEcho> I used to use Debian
<Shadow147> mage can it the bot is usefull for when finding stuff
<radetsky> <NetEcho> apt-get is OMGAWESOMELOLOLOLOLOL << fixed
<bazhang> !cn > bazhang
<Shadow147> NetEcho ubuntu is Debian Based
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: I'll admit I'm fluent on windows, but since Sh**sta (plz don't boot), its fell, and I will laugh the day everyone flocks to linux ;) But best thing for you is this IRc channel, the wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/) and the communtiy documentation on the website :)
<mcisbackuk> There's always people that can help!
<NetEcho> yea wasn't' sure if they used their own system for packages tho
<nano_> LOL
<mage> Shadow147: most of the time someone answers me with the bot, what the bot says doesn't help any :)
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, well then i need to just idle in this channel,,,, but i dont wanna keep asking a million stupid questions... LOL... and looking up "how to do this.... that... and the other thing" on google... makes me feel like im never learning anything
<Shadow147> singlesun1 mcisbackuk I use Windows still for when I do other things and play other games
<mcisbackuk> NetEcho: Ubuntu uses Debian packages, and installs them with apt-get, and Synaptic is the graphical frontend to the whole process making it dead easy!
<scott_> Got an issue...every DVD I try to play (both encrypted and non) show a garbled pink screen.  This just started happening...it was working _fine_.  The same result in VLC, mplayer, and Totem.  I have libdvdcss2 installed.  I've installed a few things since it was working but none of them related to DVDs.  Any ideas?
<RequinB5> I need to get a .deb package and place it on my liveCD... Is there a simple way to do this
<mcisbackuk> Shadow147: Same.
<radetsky> singlesun1: that's how you learn
<NetEcho> yea apt is gonna make solving this problem much easier
<Shadow147> mage well anytime I someone sendme a message from the bot it helps me
<mcisbackuk> scott_: Use synaptic and download ubuntu-restricted-extras
<techgeek40> I should say ndiswrapper
<RequinB5> Its teh getting the specific file, not putting it on the CD :p
<techgeek40> Okay - I have installed the XP drivers and wrapper - but I still (after following directions) can't seem to get my netgear WG511 v2 (PCMCIA) adapter to work - it's not showing up in the network
<radetsky> singlesun1: that's how Alan Turing got started
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Don't worry about it, everyone starts somewhere
<mage> singlesun1: I've been using linux for many years and I still occasionally use google, but then I have an idea of what im using for so I can make it the first result ;)
<singlesun1> Shadow147, i have vista on the other half of this HD... xp on my laptop.... and xp on my wifes computer... LOL... unforntunately i would abandon them... but i need to use Visual Studio to do programming in
<Shadow147> mcisbackuk well anytime I someone sendme a message from the bot it helps me
<Muhammad> i have problem setting my keyboard layout using setxkbmap command i got a message in terminal " Couldn't find rules file (xorg) " where i can find that rules file to set properly in the correct path ?
<RequinB5> Anyone know how i can get a specific .deb file i need from the main repository...
<Shadow147> singlesun1 year
<singlesun1> radetsky, mcisbackuk mage yeah i hear that... but i think im on google trying to figure stuff out more than im doing anything else... i just wish there was a "step by step" guide to learning this stuff
<grampa> singlesun1: I've found that gedit is a good programming environment :)
<mcisbackuk> Didn't you try using the graphical frontend in system>prefs>keyboard
<mage> Muhammad: can you paste the command? assuming its not too too long
<Shadow147> RequinB5 what deb file
<radetsky> singlesun1: there is. you can find it on google.
<Muhammad> mage its setxkbmap -layout "us,ar" -option "grp:alt
<danbhfive> RequinB5: just use your browser, and go to the repo
<Muhammad> alt_shift_toggle*
<RequinB5> Shadow147 - driver for my vid card
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: The problem with step by step guides is that they are linear, you learn in stages, but if you wanted a certain thing, you'd be stumped....
<RequinB5> danbhfive - url?
<radetsky> RequinB5: apt-get --download-only or something
<Shadow147> RequinB5 what brand is your video card
<cbeck> mcisbackuk: that's what apropos is for
<singlesun1> grampa, can you save things in different "year versions" of the Visual Basic.net ... .vls... or whatever it is?
<danbhfive> RequinB5: archive.ubuntu.com
<RequinB5> Shadow147 - i know what the file is, just can't look it up right now
<mcisbackuk> !apropos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apropos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<techgeek40> Does anyone know if there is a good motor cross (motorcycle) game(s) designed for Gutsy?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, lol, true.... that does make sense
<bazhang> x-moto
<mcisbackuk> techgeek40: xmoto?
<NetEcho> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?     <-- what would cause that when you're logged in as root?
<RequinB5> danbhfive: thx, i'll check that
<techgeek40> JOkay - let me try
<bazhang> !info xmoto
<ubotu> xmoto (source: xmoto): 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (gutsy), package size 1023 kB, installed size 2828 kB
<mcisbackuk> NetEcho: Another packager running
<Shadow147> RequinB5 what brand of video card it is
<danbhfive> NetEcho: having synaptic on, and running apt-get
<NetEcho> ah
<RequinB5> Shadow147 - Geforce 6600 GT (AGP)
<grampa> singlesun1: I have no idea what that means, I'm not a MS/Visual developer
<Shadow147> RequinB5 eg oh ok Nvidia
<RequinB5> Buggiest vid card i've ever seen
<scott_> mcisbackuk: Thx, it worked!
<mcisbackuk> scott_: You're welcome :)
<Shadow147> RequinB5 | !find Nvidia
<Shadow147> RequinB5 and use the restriced drivers
<singlesun1> grampa, lol well that is why i still have to use winblows because i have to do alot of programming using .NET framework for college
<mcisbackuk> that worked lol
<danbhfive> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RequinB5> Shadow147 - i already told you i know the file name....
<RequinB5> and directoryt
<RequinB5> but thx :P i've got to go
<Shadow147> RequinB5 ok come back soon
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: better off dual-boot, i used linux for years, i still got xp other side of hd
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: At least until Wine works flawlessly ;)
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i have vista on the other side of this as well.... so its kinda annoying
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, then my other class i have to use XP... so i have to pull out my laptop... LOL
<techgeek40> Okay - I downloaded three of them - games - they have the .deb extention - shouldn't I be able to use synaptic to install them?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Well there IS a way to run both at the same time using Xen, but it's EXTREMELY complicated and you need Dual Core processor
<Shadow147> mcisbackuk singlesun I am dual-booting XP/Linux and I am happy with the setup
<bazhang> techgeek40: downloaded from where?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i have a dual core... 64 bit amd
<mcisbackuk> techgeek40: Double click and use GDebi to install (default installer)
<bod_> techgeek40, double click on them,. download manager sorts out all my .deb files
<techgeek40> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=mit
<mcisbackuk> brb all
<Deagol> I just installed beryl it was working fine and I changed the settings and now it wont show the maximize close out buttons anyone have an idea?
<bod_> Deagol, do you mean compiz?
<bazhang> Deagol: which version of ubuntu
<Deagol> im on gusty gibon
<poomonkey> i need help with starcraft and wine
<bazhang> !compiz | Deagol
<ubotu> Deagol: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<poomonkey> does any one know anything
<techgeek40> Installing now - thank you:>
<bod_> poomonkey, #wine
<poomonkey> o my bad
<bazhang> #winehq actually
<bod_> dw
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, this allows you to run a microsoft os? like xp or vista within ubuntu? xen?
<bod_> bazhang, sorry,. it redirects i think
<techgeek40> now if I could get my netgear wireless adapter working I'd be thrilled
<techgeek40> <---got desktop working great - laptop - working great - except netgear not working (tear drop)
<bod_> techgeek40, not my strong point im afraid
<bazhang> singlesun1: another option is virtualbox or vmware-server; fewer hardware requirements
<singlesun1> bazhang, freeware?
<bod_> yes
<bazhang> aye
<singlesun1> nice
<techgeek40> bod: every web site I've tried gives about ten different solutions - but none of them have worked - and I k now the adapter works - tested just before I installed gutsy and it worked
<compy> anyone using openbox?
<techgeek40> NOW one of the sites says to install Ubuntu with the netgear on - but that means a reinstall and I'm not that far gone to do that
<danbhfive> techgeek40: so you tried ndiswrapper?
<mcisbackuk> !xen | singlesun1
<ubotu> singlesun1: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<danbhfive> techgeek40: i think there are listings for wireless adapters on how to get them working
<techgeek40> danbhfive: Yes, I installed that
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, thx
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: No prob
<Geoffrey2> actually, on my laptop I'm running it the other way. virtual box on top of XP, with ubuntu running inside virtual box
<techgeek40> I've tried to find them - <shrug> but so far no luck - most are for dapper or fiesty - fawn - whatever they are - but none for gutsy
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, everything else has been pretty easy to get used to... flash/java was a pain.... my messenger is jacked up though... i can send files... just cant receive
<bod_> Is there any way of loading Nvidia drivers before loading ubuntu?
<danbhfive> techgeek40: whats the card name?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i tried to use both pidgin and kopete...
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: I use MSN with Pidgin with no problem...
<bod_> singlesun1, try aMSN
<poomonkey> there is no one in the wine channels willing to help i know this is off topic but i am on ubuntu i need help with starcraft and wine
<bod_> poomonkey, pm me,. i might be able to help
<techgeek40> Netgear 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card - WG511 v2 (PCMCIA)
<danbhfive> hey guys, this is a support channel, can you move your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, bod_ im using the yahoo side though.... i will send files... but it says... "user cancelled file transfer" when people try to send to me
<CVD> me  Oracle Before but now i dont now wich one of this: MySQL or Postgre?
<bod_> singlesun1, try using wine to install yahoo messenger
<astyler> I have a question that was unhandled in #mythbuntu: the only 64bit distribution shown is listed as AMD64, does this mean there is no 64bit distro for intel chips?
<bod_> danbhfive, we will
<EdgEy> astyler,  amd "created" the instruction set
<mcisbackuk> techgeek40: The problem is the cards firmware see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28731
<EdgEy> amd64 is just a fancy way of saying x86-64 really
<singlesun1> bod_, hmmm... what about using that old unix version of yahoo messenger... i dont even have wine on here
<astyler> and intel uses the same instruction set?
<EdgEy> yes]
<astyler> ah excellent
<astyler> thanks EdgEy
<bod_> singlesun1, id sugest the new one, get wine, its good
<techgeek40> mcisbackuk: Okay - doing tha tnow
<singlesun1> bod_, alright i will check it out real quick... im not sure on how wine works... i havent even dl'd it
<scott_> astyler: yes, typing this on a intel Q6600 running Gutsy AMD64
<astyler> I have another general ubuntu/linux question, can I install both a Gnome and KDE desktop environment and switch between them?
<jbroome> astyler: yes
<bod_> singlesun1, if you have wine, you can install loadsa wiindows stuff (not that you'd want to)
<mcisbackuk> astyler: yes you can
<astyler> Thanks
<singlesun1> bod_, lol... then its not really linux based is it... LOL
<mcisbackuk> mcisbackuk: If you're running Ubuntu, install kubuntu-dekstop, or vice versa
<mcisbackuk> astyler: ^^
<bazhang> haha
<bod_> singlesun1, yer,. but some people complain that they wont switch because they wont have msn and stuff,. so some clever dudes made wine
<mcisbackuk> lol hey its 4:50am I have an excuse lol
<bazhang> true :]
<scott_> singlesun1: I just installed it for the first time.  Within an hour I have several apps including office 2003 running
<astro76> exit
<bod_> scott_, have you thought of using openoffice instead?
<singlesun1> bod_, lol... well if kopete would just let me receive files i would be fine.. lol...
<bod_> singlesun1, lol
<scott_> bod_: Yep, I use both
<bod_> scott_, u prefer which?
<mcisbackuk> scott_: OpenOffice is fully compatible with Office 2003
<singlesun1> bod_, if i could fix it
<bod_> mcisbackuk, and 2007
<mcisbackuk> bod_: Yup :
<mcisbackuk> )
<scott_> ROFL, no it is not _fully_ compat, but it is great for simple compat. jobs
<bod_> singlesun1, reinstall it,. make sure no encryption, stuff like that
<bod_> mcisbackuk, and its free
<singlesun1> other thing that sux is... i have another class that requires me to use the Microshaft Office package.... so i still have to rely on the microsoft stuff for this class
<mcisbackuk> scott_: Well close enough, and not £100+
<bod_> mcisbackuk, oh microsoft really is gonna die out in 10 years time
<scott_> this is not the fault of OOO... MS hasn't release their specs.  OOO did a great job, but there is still a need for Office for complex doc compat.
<bod_> singlesun1, you can install MS office through wine
<poomonkey> bod how do i register
<compy> which one do you suggest openbox or fluxbox and why?
<mcisbackuk> bod_: I've got my fingers crossed, as soon as M$ release specs for Office's xml document language, we're off, they already f****ed up with Vista
<singlesun1> bod_, so are you saying that i could basically throw away my vista partition completely... and i could run Visual Studio running the .NET framework as well? as Office Suite?
<bod_> mcisbackuk, OMFG have u tried finding the run command line in vista>
<scott_> mcisbackuk: agreed, XML makes it much more possible than the old binary formats
<bod_> >*?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Not too sure about .NET
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yeah that has been my worry
<scott_> bod_: Start->R
<patogen> compy: Openbox, faster and generally nicer ;)
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, that is why i had to reinstall vista... which was a real annoyance.
<patogen> compy: Openbox + xfce4-panel = teh win
<bod_> singlesun1, yes,.
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: I know for a fact Visual Studio Express has a few teething problems in Wine
<bod_> scott_, tried finding the actual shortcut?
<jbroome> bod_: does winkey-r not work anymore?
<scott_> Vista crashed during my Pre-SP1 update...so I took the plunge.
<IndyGunFreak> ShiftyPowers: what a great series tat was.
<compy> patogen, nice thats what i got now and am working on configing it
<mcisbackuk> scott_: LMAO typical
<jmantra> mcisbackuk, do you know of any .NET IDEs for linux?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yeah im running vis studio express.... and it has teething problem in microshaft to begin with... LOL
<bod_> jbroome, i mean the actual shortcut, that is always in the start menu,. is no longer there by default because MS think no one uses it
<patogen> compy: I only wish you could set xfce4-panel to smaller than 16 pixels ...
<mcisbackuk> jmantra: I can't help on that, I'm not that into Windows developing sorry :(
<joanki> is evolution the best email client for ubuntu?
<compy> oh hehe
<bod_> joanki, no
<compy> yeah
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: This is true..
<astyler> hmm, it would appear that installing #mythbuntu would ease my transition to linux (less use of a terminal to setup mythtv), can I install a KDE desktop ontop of a mythbuntu (sorry, the #ubuntu-mythtv channel is dead)
<bod_> joanki, personal preference, i use thunderbird
<patogen> astyler: Of course you can
<joanki> does thunderbird have a calendar?
<bod_> joanki, i believe u can add one yes
<johnficca> how do I use the new ipod shuffle with my ubuntu???
<mcisbackuk> joanki: Yes, there are several plugins available for addons at http://www.mozilla.com/
<bod_> johnficca, drag and drop,.,. same as always,.,. or install itunes through wine
<jmantra> joanki, there is always sunbird and evolution has a calendar built in
<joanki> bod_, why dont u like evolution?
<jmantra> in fact evolution is exactly like MS outlook
<joanki> also, should i use IMAP or pop?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, one other issue is that my mp3 player is not recognized by ubuntu... its a Phillips GoGear 30gig
<bod_> joanki, i never said that,. i just said thunderbird was better
<mcisbackuk> OK....this is TOTALLY off-subject, but does anyone know if QTraX is going to be ported to Linux natively??
<jmantra> joanki, it depends on waht you're server usues
<johnficca> bod_: but my rhythmbox wont stay open now...it just crashes
<jbroome> joanki: depends on your email host
<jmantra> most likely pop
<joanki> gmail
<joanki> but gmail supports both
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Gimme a sec I'll look it up :)
<joanki> bod_, do u mind telling me why?  sorry and thanks
<bod_> johnficca, unrelated,.,.lol,.,. what did u do
<NET||abuse> Hello all,, i have been trying to get my security settings on my wifi router off wep onto wpa, and have realised over the 15 configurations that i tried that ubuntu would not connect to the network in 802.11g only mode, it had to be set to mixed g/b mode, does that mean that ubuntu will not perform at g levels? my wifi card is a BCM4318
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i gave it a shot.. but i plug it in and it does nothing, however my usb is recognized because my flash drives all work fine... etc
<bod_> joanki, the unbelievable amount of addons that mozilla supports is the key factor for me
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: They will be, quick scan in forums, some work some don't, so what model number you got?
<bazhang> NET||abuse: it will still go for the max rate
<joanki> sold
<joanki> how do i get it!
<NET||abuse> bazhang, but why does it need the mixed g/b mode?
<bod_> lol
<bod_> joanki, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<joanki> and seriously, bod_ is IMAP or pop better f??? i have gmail?
<jmantra> bod_ for me personally I like evolution because it's exactly like outlook, i used outlook at work and i loved it
<bod_> joanki, i use pop
<bazhang> which router NET||abuse
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, phillips gogear 30 gig
<joanki> bod_, do you use gmail?
<NET||abuse> bazhang: it's an old bufallo WBR2-G54S
<bod_> jmantra, i would deliberately not use it because its like outlook,. microsoft alert!!!
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, hdd6330/17
<bod_> joanki, dont need to, i have thunderbird
<drambuie> you can use imap-gmail in thunderbird
<joanki> and also, bod_ , if you do, how do you get it from putting all your sent mail into your inbox??? i hate that
<joanki> but you need a server....???
<joanki> drambuie, is imap better than pop?
<NET||abuse> bazhang, 2.30 firmware, i can't find any firmware online for it anymore, 2.30 seems to be the latest, 2.50 seemed to be a fable
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: OK 1 sec
<scott_> Since everyone has been so helpful.... another q.  Running AMD64 Gutsy and my clock is falling behind in a serious way.  Losing about 15 minutes every few hours.  I've used the clock applet to add NTP synching, but it doesn't appear to work (probably not synching often enough).  Any thoughts why the clock is losing so much time?
<bod_> joanki, do you mean how do u get it to put all your stuff in ur inbox,.,. theres a get mail button
<joanki> drambuie, also, how do you get it from putting all your sent mail in your inbox?
<shrug> how do i mount a different ubuntu partition on same drive
<joanki> no bod_ with gmail, they group your emails, right?
<bazhang> NET||abuse: see if it will still get the max rate--not used a buffalo so no help in that regard
<joanki> so whenever i hit send/receive, ALL emails get put into inbox
<bod_> joanki, no idea,. never used it
<bod_> joanki,  no u have to press the button
<joanki> one last thing bod_ how do i get addons for thunderbird
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NET||abuse> bazhang, will have to do an smb file transfer , have some movies on the network terastation
<drambuie> joanki, i haven't seen that problem  - gmail will create a different inbox for gmail
<bod_> shrug, how is ubuntu email clients OT?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, if it was recognizing it... it would show in the device manager.. but it doesnt
<NET||abuse> just not hooked up,, i'll do it tomorrow,, i just wanted to see what the deal was with that,, lost 2 hours to this stupid settings
<bazhang> shrug not really ot
<joanki> weird drambuie all my sent mail gets putinto my inbox
<bod_> joanki,  from mozilla,.,. cant remember exatly,.,. google mozilla addons
<NET||abuse> anywa.. need 3 hours sleep
<NET||abuse> gnight :)
<drambuie> :/
<bod_> night
<scott_> any ideas on my clock issue?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: I can't seem to find much, if anything on the GoGear.... I've come across http://tuxmobil.org/player_linux_survey_philips.html maybe that could help?
<bod_> scott_, check your daylight saving time is checked on
<shrug> bod bazhang, i was trying to go to OT :P
 * NET||abuse 's head drops cold on the keyboard "afjjjjhghrrrrrr"
<bazhang> shrug: you have two different ubuntu installs on the same machine
<bod_> shrug, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bod_> shrug, ok no probs
<shrug> bazhang, yes, one ubu-studio
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i will check into it.. i plug it in .. and the one music player pops up... but it does not list it as a device... etc
<bazhang> shrug you can message the bot
<shrug> other is gutsy
<smapti> ...anyone know how to make an Airlink101 AWLH6080 pci card work
<smapti> ?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Does it come up in Computer?
<bazhang> shrug just choose which one you want from the grub menu at startup
<drambuie> joanki, i learned howto setup my gmail imap box from http://www.howtogeek.com
<shrug> bazhang... there is an error, i just want to mount the partition, so i can run a program i have on the other partion
<smapti> ndis doesn't do the trick
<scott_> bod_: how do I check?  Not in the applet?  That would make it lose minutes every hour?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, nope...
<VvWolverinevV> whats the best solution for combining separate video and audio files into a single video file?
<joanki> drambuie, thanks!
<shrug> bazhang, i thought there was something that detects patitons and lets you mount them
<bazhang> shrug: which program--you can enable the ubuntustudio repos for gutsy and install it on gutsy side
<bod_> scott_,  im not sure,. check in ur system bios
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Then it's a kernel module.....basically not supported.....open a terminal and type lsusb tell me what you get in pm
<shrug> bazhang, i have vmware installed with windows on it, but i cant get x work for some reason, or GDM, so i just want to run it from this patition
<scott_> Getting tons of messages like this in dmesg (doesn't sound good).. I think this must be related to my loss of time issue???: [188807.693769] rtc: lost some interrupts at 512Hz.
<scott_> [188807.713729] rtc: lost some interrupts at 512Hz.
<bazhang> shrug: you cant get it to work on ubuntustudio?
<pepinillo> hi
<pepinillo> all
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, did that message go through?
<shrug> bazhang, ubuntu studio wont load
<shrug> bazhang, blue screen of death type stuff going on
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Nope nothing, if you're using Pidgin or XChat, double click my name in list
<bazhang> shrug: doesn't really answer my question though
<shrug> bazhang...
<bazhang> Im here shrug
<shrug> bazhang,  x doesnt work on ubuntu studio, for some reason unknown....
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, its not doing anything man... i dont think PM's work
<joanki> gonna try it!!!!
<bazhang> shrug: then install vmware-server on gutsy
<shrug> bazhang, so i need to run VBox from gutsy
<shrug> bazhang, i need this tonight, and i do not have a windows disc handy
<shrug> bazhang, temp fix
<shrug> bazhang, college homework
<bod_> shrug,  whats the prob?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Get that?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i think PM is disabled man
<shrug> bod_, i simply need to mount a partition to get access to files
<bod_> !register | singlesun1
<ubotu> singlesun1: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bazhang> shrug: best to fix ubuntustudio problems--what you are proposing is way more difficult if even possible
<supersako> any software programmers using ubuntu? im wondering if i should switch to it
<theAtom> when does new version Ubuntu come out?
<theAtom> is 7.10 the latest version?
<bod_> shrug,  kk hang on
<bazhang> plenty supersako
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, bod_ my bad.... didnt register ;)
<Jakoo> can someone tell me why i cannot import a csv file into evolution?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ paste it into there then
<shrug> bod_ ty
<theAtom> Jakoo, lol ;)
<bazhang> hardy will come out in april theAtom
<Jakoo> wy lol?
<bod_> shrug, what sort of partition is it?
<theAtom> is 7.10 the latest version, or is there a new one?
<Jakoo> why?
<theAtom> bazhang, not till April????
<shrug> its ubuntu.... so ext3 i think
<bod_> theAtom, yes,. latest full version,. hardy is released in alppha stage
<bazhang> latest theatom is 7.10
<theAtom> ok cheers
<bod_> !mount | shrug
<ubotu> shrug: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, ok i pasted it... now what?... lol
<bod_> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: give me the link
<mcisbackuk> lol
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53838
<Jakoo> apparently i cannot import a csv file into evolution i a wondering whats wrong
<bod_> mcisbackuk, thats so annoying when that happens
<bod_> mcisbackuk, lol
<bazhang> bod_: just a suggestion; you can keep a window open with the bot and /msg ubotu keyword
<Jakoo> may i have a suggestion how to do it?
<bod_> bazhang, ive got one,. sorry in the message ubotu gave about partitions it mentiuoned ! gnome   so i thought it might have info about mounting partitions in gnome environment,.,. my bad
<mcisbackuk> bod_: whats that?
<scott_> I'm reading that the "server" kernel will most likely solve my clock issue (which is based on the kernel losing interrupts it seems) based on some posts on the web.  What is the technical diff between generic and server kernels?  Can I just use synaptic to install server and deinstall generic and reboot?
<bod_> mcisbackuk, made a pastebin ~(no link)
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: No luck I'm afraid :( Needs a proprietary driver, which Philips haven't released....
<bazhang> Jakoo: ubuntuforums and google turned up nothing? is this your first stop?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, well that sux
<mcisbackuk> bod_: Yeah, but hey lol
<MasterShrek> scott_, what kind of clock issues are you having?
<bod_> mcisbackuk, lol
<MasterShrek> scott_, the desktop kernel by default has an ondemand cpu frequency governor, it clocks down the frequency of your cpu when its not in use
<scott_> MasterShrek: rtc: lost some interrupts at 512Hz
<singlesun1> bod_, hell if i know man, i never used a pastebin before.. LOL
<Jakoo> i have tried nothing significant
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Its either....buy an iPod LMAO or stick with windows for transferring stuff and then access sda1 to pull into Ubuntu
<bazhang> Jakoo: no idea never use evolution
<MasterShrek> hmm scott_, never seen something like that, its worth a shot to try to use the server kernel, if it doesnt work u can always go back tot he desktop
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i have a serious problem. i need to find the root trash directory
<scott_> MasterShrek: posts say it is due to VMWare guest having more demanding timing requirements than my kernel is set for
<bod_> singlesun1, lol,.,. yer, its probably important to tell people where u put information ,.,.lol,.,.,. just something to keep in mind for the future,.,.
<Jakoo> :(
<soldats> singlesun1, what was your issue
<quaal> is there a way i could set my nfs shares to automatically mount once my wifi connection is established
<bod_> singlesun1, what is your problem?
<Jakoo> its ok thanx anyway
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, well i sure wont buy and ipod cuz i paid almost 300 when it came out...
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Sod that, I went to tesco lol
<pteague> anybody know which package i need for the jeos kernel headers?
<scott_> MasterShrek: So it sounds like then my system would draw more power?  Right now all 4 cores are clocked at 1.6GHz vs. 2.4
<bod_> mcisbackuk, lol
<PoGz> hello guys
<soldats> elbermungsterses, locate .trash in terminal
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, tesco?
<bazhang> pteague: the distro GeOS?
<PoGz> how do i install anjuta 2.2.3 on my gutsy computer?
<mcisbackuk> soldats: An mp3 storage device unsupported by the kernel requiring propietary drivers which aren't available.
<bod_> singleITS A SHOP
<singlesun1> soldats, mp3 player isnt supported by ubuntu
<bod_> singlesun1, its a shop
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Major UK supermarket chain.
<MasterShrek> scott_, the clock speed should go up when the cpu's are being used
<soldats> singlesun1, ahh
<bod_> singlesun1, yes,. i have one it works fine
<soldats> just windering:P
<singlesun1> bod_, mcisbackuk aha.... never been to the uk
<pteague> bazhang> no, ubuntu-jeos ...  for virtual servers
<elbermungsterses> how do you do that, soldats?
<bod_> singlesun1, tesco = supermarket
<singlesun1> bod_, lmfao
<scott_> MasterShrek: But if server doesn't have the frequency govener I'm thinking they'll be 2.4 all the time? (and thus suck more power?)
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Lucky you! You're not missing much.
<bod_> mcisbackuk, what about all the hot wheather weve been having !!!!!!!! lol
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, well, my family is from Gordon, Scotland but moved to the usa sometime ago
<lymeca> How can I play BIK videos on Ubuntu?
<bod_> singlesun1, im scottish, ur a traitor ,.,. KILL!!!
<mcisbackuk> bod_: Oh yeah.....I remember that, about 3 weeks ago during the snow........... lol
<pteague> i'm trying to install the vmware tools & i'll have to compile from source... which needs the kernel headers
<MasterShrek> scott_, its quite possible the server kernel is set to the performance governor, i dont konw for sure though
<bod_> mcisbackuk, no, during the hurricane on my walk to school
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, bod_ gordon is outside of kelsh.. do you know it?
<erichj> Bik video....as in the format that blizzard used to encode video from their older games?
<MasterShrek> pteague, open synaptic and search for kernel headers
<mcisbackuk> :S
<soldats> elbermungsterses, open a terminal ant type "locate .trash" then open nautilus and nav to the dirs it tells you
<bod_> singlesun1, no,. im scottish but ive in england
<singlesun1> bod_, traitor... lmfao
<bod_> lol
<mcisbackuk> bod_ singlesun1: best ton it down before we get flamed fo rnot using off-topic ;)
<bazhang> please join #ubuntu-geography ;]
<bod_> mcisbackuk, good point
<scott_> MasterShrek: Ok, I'll give it a try.  So I just literally install the server kernel and deinstall generic and synaptic will take care of the rest of the booting stuff?
<soldats> elbermungsterses, i think its in ~/.local/share/Trash
<bod_> bazhang, so funny,.,.only one problem,.,. theres no one there
<mcisbackuk> bazhang: LOL...please join #ubuntu-community-means-community :P hehe jk
<bazhang> haha
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, good point ;) so i suppose this mp3 player is junk ... unless i just keep transferring everything via flash drive from vista part to ubuntu partition
<pteague> MasterShrek> synaptic isn't available via the cli or ssh
<MasterShrek> scott_, dont uninstall the default kernel, youll just have a different option in grub after you install the server kernel, but remember you wont have access to restricted modules with the server kernel
<bod_> mcisbackuk, dont be silly,. thatd oesnt exist (i was stupid enought to try nd join it)
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, brb have to make a phone call real quick to find out if i need to pick up my wife
<bazhang> apt-cache search pteague
<MasterShrek> pteague, good call, i cant exactly remember the name of the package
<bod_> singlesun1, nah,. leave her there
<MasterShrek> !find headers
<ubotu> Found: libxaw-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-386, linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-server (and 28 others)
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: For now at least, yes, until someone comes up with something. Might be an idea to file a bug again this as a request for some sort of kernel module?
<mcisbackuk> bod_: Agreed. lol
<bod_> lol
<rodolfo> newbie question: what's the difference between X.org and X window system?
<bod_> mcisbackuk, she's got legs,. mae her walk
<mcisbackuk> !linux-headers-generic | MasterShrek
<scott_> MasterShrek: Oh...that is a showstopper then.  So no nvidia restricted driver?
<mcisbackuk> bod_: lol
<bod_> rodolfo, x.org is a file and x windows is wot ur looking at
<MasterShrek> scott_, you wont be able to istall it through synaptic, but you can do it manually from nvidia's website (thats how i always do it anyway)
<rodolfo> bod_: hmm...and how do i figure out my X.org current version?
<bod_> rodolfo, why would you want to do that?
<mcisbackuk> what do you need that for?
<Shadow147> scott_ there are Nvidia Restricted Drives
<pteague> already installed linux-kernel-devel... hmm...  guess i should install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-virtual
<mcisbackuk> and i believe its 7. something atm
<bazhang> 7.3
<bazhang> or 1.3
<mcisbackuk> ty baz
<mcisbackuk> :)
<singlesun1> bod_, if i left her there... who would cook?....lol
<manlymatt83> Anyone around?  Just installed ubuntu.  Working fine except for the fact that it takes about 3 minutes to boot.
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: The microwave?
<bod_> singlesun1, very good point,.,. how about pizza hut
<Shadow147> scott_ | !find nvidia
<manlymatt83> after it says Loading Grub... it just goes to a blank screen for 3+ minutes
<scott_> MasterShrek: ok, after more reading it sounds like 1) This is specific to running VMWare 2) There are a few "band-aid" solutions with this kernel (use a VMX entry to stop VMware from checkign the clock so much) 3) Real solution is using High Performance Event Timer (need to do more reading)
<rodolfo> bod_: because I need to build DRI and it requires X.org (core and dev packages)...
<manlymatt83> and then X/gnome appears
<manlymatt83> any ideas?
<bod_> rodolfo, its probably got them
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, bod_ lol... the microwave cooked all day today... and i ate some fast food earlier... lol
<mcisbackuk> manlymatt83: Did you choose correct version for your processor?
<scott_> Shadow147: I have nvidia driver running...my q was in ref to the 'server' kernel and whether it would still work
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, bod_ i will be back in like 15 mins or so... then we will talk about this bug report... lol
<bod_> singlesun1, ask ur mum to bring some round
<rodolfo> bod_: fine, and how do I do then?
<Shadow147> scott_ ok
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: sure, if I'm still awake lol
<Conky> manlymatt83: thats not an unreasonable amount of time, what did you want to happen?
<bod_> rodolfo, i dunno,.,. dunno wot DRI is
<bod_> !dri | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, lol alright... thx man... tty shortly if you dont crash.. lol
<rodolfo> .......
<manlymatt83> mcisbackuk: ?
<mcisbackuk> yup :)
<bod_> rodolfo, do you no what your doing?
<rodolfo> bod_: yes...amm not sure.
<manlymatt83> well, there was an instruction for my t42 to do apt-get install linux-686
<manlymatt83> but that doesn't work
<mcisbackuk> manlymatt83: Are you using 32/64 bit? i.e. intel p3/p4, dual core, amd athlon/zp/64???
<bod_> rodolfo, what do u think ul echieve by having this DRI thing?
<grahams1> !<xorg>
<bod_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rodolfo> bod_: dude...it's complicated to explain
<mcisbackuk> manlymatt83: t42??
<bod_> rodolfo, then i cant help
<bazhang> rodolfo: try us
<rodolfo> bod_: well I tell you then... =P
<grahams1> !<T60>
<bod_> rodolfo,  good
<bod_> !t60
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t60 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcisbackuk> !t42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lancer> Hey - can someone please tell me of an IRC room where I can ask about 3D animation in Maya?
<bod_> grahams1, ubotu wont no anything u put in bracets
<bazhang> grahams1: you can message the bot in a private window /msg ubotu keyword
<rodolfo> bod_: i have an intel 915, which has poor performance when running openGL-based-apps, (e.g. games, BMA, etc)
<mcisbackuk> lancer: #maya3d or #maya i think
<bod_> rodolfo, ok
<lancer> thanks - I searched "maya" and came up wioth nothing
<mcisbackuk> rodolfo: You will do it's bog standard grpahics processor
<slyboots> Is Kubuntu covered in here as well?
<bod_> slyboots, #kubuntu
<bazhang> #kubuntu
<mcisbackuk> lancer: coulda swore I saw one earlier...sorry
<slyboots> Thanks
<rodolfo> you didn't get it
<bastid_raZor> slyboots; #kubuntu and #kubuntu+1 for KDE4
<bod_> rodolfo, you have a rubbish processor, how can we helpthat
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 actually
<slyboots> bastid_raZor, You sure about that? there is no +1
<mcisbackuk> bod_: lol
<bod_> lol
<bazhang> topic in #kubuntu slyboots
<bastid_raZor> bazhang; thanks.. did not know it was #kubuntu-kde4
<slyboots> Never mind, there is a link to the correct one in the topic
<slyboots> Thank you all.
<compy> whats a good editor... ie gedit leafpad etc?  thats gui
<bazhang> np
<bod_> compy,  vim
<mcisbackuk> compy: gedit
<compy> is leafpad good?
<bazhang> gedit is fine
<bod_> dunno never use it
<bod_> vim & gedit i use
<rodolfo> bod_: take a look a this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53839/
<lancer> found #maya  - thanks
<crdlb> rodolfo: what does ' glxinfo | grep direct ' say?
<jeffMASTERflex> compy: vim, nano w/ syntax highlighting, gedit
<mcisbackuk> lancer: ;)
<compy> thanks all ^^^
<mcisbackuk> Isn't the Intel 915 gfx supported by open drivers?
<bazhang> just not enough to his liking
<DOK_> t
<rodolfo> crdlb: that's one of the issues I dont know how to get solved. Once upon a time, it returned 'yes' and now, it returns 'direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)'
<crdlb> rodolfo: you're not using EXA ...
<bod_> rodolfo, again its not are fault u have a rubbish processor,.,. but u could overclock it,. and openglx is brilliant ,. wine runs games faster then xp so does cedega,.,. its hardware related not software
<crdlb> rodolfo: that's because you set LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT in your bashrc file ...
<rodolfo> crdlb: did I?!
<green-_> i thought compiz fusion was supposed to be on the live cd.. i can't even find where to change window managers
<crdlb> rodolfo: run: unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<bazhang> green-_: some basic stuff is
<crdlb> green-_: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<lancer> Damn - #maya are so quiet.
<Freakingme> I want the imq module loaded in the kernel, for traffic shaping. Is that possible without compiling  my kernel?
<green-_> ah, much different than before
<rodolfo> crdlb: it worked =]
<bod_> green-_, compiz fusion comes as an update after you enable some repo's try here,.,.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<mcisbackuk> Freakingme: modprobe imq
<Freakingme> hmm, it's late :P
<Murdock76> is this a good channel to ask about connecting a cell phone via usb?
<rodolfo> bod_: that's exactly what he said on a previous email
<green-_> is there a recommended list of repo's or are they already available for me to enable
<crdlb> bod_: no it's installed by default
<Freakingme> mcisbackuk modprobe imq\nFATAL: Module imq not found.
<bod_> rodolfo, what is?
<lancer> Anyone in here know Maya at all?
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Sure why not, what phone?
<green-_> apt-cache is returning little of what i search for.. haven't consulted sources.list yet.. i should do that
<green-_> been a while
<bazhang> green-_: available already
<crdlb> green-_: for compiz fusion? it's already installed
<mcisbackuk> Freakingme: Hmm.... Looks like a rebuild then if the module cant modprobe
<bod_> crdlb, not in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy amd64 it isnt,.i installed today and got the download shortly after,. did not come on cd
<green-_> apparently the driver required is not.. need to enable some repos for that
<Freakingme> 'rebuild' as in: compiling my own kernel?
<crdlb> bod_: no, you got updates. It's still installed
<mcisbackuk> Freakingme: Not sure to be honest.....
<bazhang> green-_: what driver
<bod_> crdlb, installed but not working? ,.,. really?
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: kyocera smartphone 7135.  gutsy version of ubuntu.  i have KPPP set with the account, now just need to get it to recognize the phone.  tethered it through the USB.
<green-_> nvidia-glx
<bod_> crdlb, i still had to install ccsm myself
<Freakingme> mcisbackuk ty anyways
<mcisbackuk> Freakingme: np :)
<crdlb> bod_: indeed, that's in Universe
<bazhang> green-_: on the live cd?
<crdlb> but everything else is installed
<drambuie> green-_, consult your restricted driver manager
<bod_> crdlb, ah,. thats why i counted it as not installed,. because u cant really tinker untill u have ccsm,.,. thanks for educating me,.,.lol
<rodolfo> bod_: I'm trying to find...
<green-_> well i'm installed now, off the live cd
<bazhang> aha
<bod_> green-_, good stuff
<Kuwanger> Is there any way to profile Firefox?
<rodolfo> bod_: btw, what makes you think this is related to my software and not my hardware?
<green-_> anything in sources.list i should bother leaving disabled?
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Just looking now
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: ok thx.
<bod_> rodolfo, i think the other way around dude,. i think its the hardware not the software
<rodolfo> bod_: oh
<bazhang> green-_: check the first four is usually best--depends on what you need to do
<crdlb> rodolfo: attempting to upgrade your intel driver won't fix anything
<rodolfo> crdlb: what do you mean? this is unsolved?
<bazhang> rodolfo: laptop or desktop?
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Open a Terminal and type lsusb, does it show up, and if so try configuring KPPP to that port
<bod_> rodolfo, an old processor will not be better because u have a new driver,.,.,.
<mcisbackuk> !lsusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rodolfo> bazhang: laptop. i915
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: ok attempting now.
<crdlb> rodolfo: did you try running a 3d app after unsetting LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT ?
<bazhang> rodolfo: listen to the others--the limitations are in the card
<rodolfo> i dont get it. what are you guys trying to tell me? this has to do with my processor or my vc?
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: it shows up as bus 02 device 003
<bazhang> gpu
<bod_> rodolfo, you cannot expect a playstation 1 graphics card to play playstation 3 games,. so why do you expect an old processor to work amazingly with new software?
<bazhang> graphics processor unit
<bod_> rodolfo, processor
<crdlb> rodolfo: your GPU isn't great, but you have LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set, which forces all 3d apps to use indirect rendering
<rodolfo> bod_: man it's not old. this laptop isn't even 1-yo
<mcisbackuk> rodolfo: http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/915gm/index.htm Explains itself....limitations on 3d support, including shader, etc
<mcisbackuk> Its to keep price down, crap gfx card as standard these days
<jedounet> salut salut
<bod_> rodolfo, it doesnt matter if its new,. it matters how good the chip is
<Enty|work> Hi... why is it that JFS is considerably slower when it's entering a directory than, say, ReiserFS?
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: now how do i translate that to KPPP?
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Hang on
<Kuwanger> Probably a more general question to be asking is, why is Firefox using ~17% CPU time with only one tab, that tab being blank?
<rodolfo> mcisbakuk: i am aware of the users against intel (petitiononline) and they wont listen to us
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: alrighty
<bazhang> hi jedounet
<bod_> rodolfo,  new doesnt always mean better,.
<jedounet> i thought it was ubuntu-fr!
<rodolfo> bod_: nice
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: bod_ 's point was that the chipset was old technology. Cheap and old. New laptop sure, but inexpensive because the tech involved is old.
<ArthurArchnix> I think.
<bazhang> yesh
<sudobash> is there a way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 yet?
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, bang on ,.,. cheers for the clarification
<Wrathtide> ok
<bod_> sudobash, yes but hardy is only in alpha = extremely buggy
<Wrathtide> hey everyone
<bazhang> sudobash: early alpha expect breakage, but yeah
<bod_> hi
<bazhang> !hardy | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix: so you mean i915 is a low-end vc and it is not capable of running OGL 2.x features. is it?
<Wrathtide> what do you guys think are recommended reads about IT security?
<bod_> rodolfo, i think its capable just not very well
<sudobash> April I turn 21... good to hear there will be another release
<bod_> Wrathtide, i suggest you make it OS specific
<sudobash> then
<manlymatt83> Is there a way to make ubuntu actually show the boot up process and what it's doing?
<alinon> i seem to have compiz partially configure in gutsy - my emerald themes are working and wobbly windows, but when i try to use desktop cube it doesn't work even though it's enabled
<manlymatt83> vs just having a "wrapper" screen?
<bazhang> bruce schneier Wrathtide
<techqbert> wtf open office just lost one of my documents
<crdlb> alinon: join #compiz-fusion
<bod_> alinon, pm me if u want me to walk you through it
<Kuwanger> Guess I'll just disable all extensions and try one by one to get it to behave badly. :/
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Have a look in /dev/bus/usb/002 what you got there?
<bazhang> disable splash manlymatt83
<jedounet> Murdock76: t du havre?
<manlymatt83> bazhang? where?
<Wrathtide> bod_: perhaps windows security :P i mean thats what most people use
<dreamnid> manlymatt83: if you press e on the first line, and edit the line to remove "quiet"
<ArthurArchnix> rodolfo: That' the same card I have. It can't do much. What's OGL 2.x?
<rodolfo> bod_: i run NFSU2, max payne 2, wow on winxp very wel with this one. so it's illogical to think that this same gpu wouldn't be capable of running OGL...
<dreamnid> manlymatt83: when grub appears, that is
<ouellettesr> hello, anyone know why my screensaver isn't working anymore? I use the restricted nvidia drivers, open gl is working fine. Not sure what else it could be... When my computer is idle for the set length of time the screen fades out, but screensaver does not avtivate, the desktop comes back..
<manlymatt83> ahhh okay
<manlymatt83> thanks
<sudobash> they problem I am having is that i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 two weeks ago and yesterday I did an apt-get update and then upgrade and now my NVIDIA drivers stopped working... I have tried the NVIDIA-GLX-NEW drivers and they didnt work with any xorg config....
<rodolfo> ArthurArchnix: openGL v.2 and it's variants...
<bod_> rodolfo, different software requires different things,.,. cant talk atm im afraid
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: 001 and 003
<sudobash> cant play my GLX games without a good driver
<bazhang> gnome has screensavers? ;]
<dreamnid> manlymatt83: err, you have to remove quiet and splash
<Enty|work> Hi... why is it that JFS is considerably slower when it's entering a directory than, say, ReiserFS?
<rodolfo> so i won't go too far with this video card when this is all about openGL...?
<dreamnid> manlymatt83: of course, this is temporary... if you want it to be perment, you ahve to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<jedounet> sudobash: you've got an ATI gpu?
<sudobash> NVIDIA
<ColdFyre> what is the program that allows you to import photos when you plug in a media card from a digicam?
<Shadow147> sudobash do you have the nvidia card driver still installed
<sudobash> Geforce FX 5200
<sudobash> i did but i unistalled i have the new one now.. i was using Nvidia-glx
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: If you have a file 003 in /dev/bus/usb then this should work : "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/bus/usb/002/003 /media/usbXX" without quotes in a terminal (where XX is what you want to call it)
<rodolfo> and in think that i've already seen i915-based-sony-vaio somewhere...
<jedounet> sudobash: you may not use xgl if i'm right, use free or nonfree nv driver
<sudobash> now it is Nvidia-glx-new
<jedounet> do you ue playonlinux to play games?
<sudobash> well X works with nv driver but not nvidia driver
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: then point KPPP to that device (the new folder)
<sudobash> I just play AA2.5
<jedounet> it's such a mystery to configure this f** xorg.conf
<mcisbackuk> brb all
<sudobash> screw using wine or anything
<jedounet> c ya
<Shadow147> sudobash use the restricted drivers
<bazhang> bye
<sudobash> ok let me try
<jedounet> use playonlinux it uses scripts for each game and it's contriuted
<wims> do anyone have an idea why my soundblaster audigy isnt giving out any sound ?
<wims> i just installed this system btw
<sudobash> uninstall all nvidia-glx drivers?
<jedounet> *b*rb*
<rodolfo> bod_: if you were in my position, would you DL mesa/Xorg/DRI newest driver in order to try to get some performance?
<BenderUnit22> wims: volume muted? Check with alsamixer.
<bazhang> !sound | wims
<ubotu> wims: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shadow147> sudobash ya install the Nvidia Restricted driver
<sudobash> i even tried the nvidia installer script from their site
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: it says mount point /media/usb00 does not exist.
<bod_> rodolfo, maybe.,. but a newer driver requires more power so it might be worse
<sudobash> ok cool i will do that
<jedounet> sudobash: it's in apt
<PoGz> how do i install anjuta 2.2.3?
<rodolfo> bod_: and what video card solution would you buy instead?
<ouellettesr> hello, anyone know why my screensaver isn't working anymore? I use the restricted nvidia drivers, open gl is working fine. Not sure what else it could be... When my computer is idle for the set length of time the screen fades out, but screensaver does not avtivate, the desktop comes back..
<sigma> does the kppp kde dialer app work in ubuntu?
<Shadow147> sudobash and when you get done with that let me know
<jedounet> Murdock76: make an ls -l /dev/usb*
<rodolfo> bod_: for laptop***
<bod_> rodolfo, dunno bout laptops but for a desktop i would go for a Nvidia card that supports 3d hardware acceleration
<DigitalNinja> I'm running Gutsy. How do I get mp3 support for Amarok?
<jbroome> !mp3 > DigitalNinja
<bazhang> PoGz: that is a more recent version then in the repos; any reason to do so?
<DigitalNinja> jbroome: ?
<jedounet> sudobash: i don't recommand to do like that but there's a python tool called envy who install you drivers automatially, if you are not skilled you may doi like that
<_xyz> anyone know how to set up a gprs usb modem on a pc for wireless internet (nearly) anywhere in the world?
<bazhang> read the pm from the bot DigitalNinja
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Create that folder and try putting a / on the etc of the media/usbXX/ <<like that
<Wrathtide> !fonts
<rodolfo> bod_: i wish i could force the vc to stole more memory from the system. is there any command to do this?
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jedounet> _xyz: type lsusb and send me a print
<DigitalNinja> bazhang: I don't see it
<manlymatt83> hmmm
<bazhang> !envy | jedounet sudobash
<ubotu> jedounet sudobash: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<manlymatt83> removing quite didn't work
<_xyz> jedounet, i dont have a gprs usb modem yet, i'm just researching the entire operation. could you explain how it would all go?
<manlymatt83> its stil sitting at a blank screen for 4 minutes
<manlymatt83> before loading x
<jbroome> man the bot commands have gotten complext since i was in here last
<bazhang> _xyz: off topic for this channel
<sudobash> i know how to edit Xorg configs and such but the driver says that there is not Nvidia Kernel present meaning the GPU
<sudobash> i think
<bod_> rodolfo, err,.,. u can overclock your processor to run twice as fast,. but ul need a cooling system in there to stop it from blowing up
<DigitalNinja> jbroome: got it! Thanks
<sudobash> synaptic says i have the linux-restricted modules 2.6.22.14- 386 version
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: create a /usb00 folder in /media you mean?
<linux_user400354> what kernel version comes with ubuntu 7.10 iso and whats the latest version available for ubuntu in the repos?
<jedounet> _xyz ask google the modem you are thinking a read a forum when someone like you was looking fore a gprs modem (i always do like that i learned linux in a few time) ask google, remember heis your riend
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Yes. I'm not sure if it'll work, but its worth a try, all its doing is pointing the device file to mount to a set folder.
<bazhang> uname -r in the terminal linux_user400354
<linux_user400354> bazhang: not currently at an ubuntu machine
<mcisbackuk> 2.6.24
<rodolfo> bod_: you misunderstood me. the dmesg | grep -i agp command returns "agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory." can i increase this value?
<linux_user400354> mcisbackuk: latest available or included with 7.10 iso?
<jedounet> it the same on all distro linux_user400354
<_xyz> jedounet, thanks. i just couldn't really find anything good.. yet
<jedounet> the command uname
<bod_> rodolfo, i doubt it,. unless you can program bios systems
<mcisbackuk> linux_user400354 current Gutsy kernel
<sudobash> ok i used the restricted driver manager to install the nvidia drivers
<bazhang> 2.6.22-14 is 7.10 linux_user400354
<rodolfo> bod_: aww x_x'
<jedounet> _xyz: what's the matter, did i help you?
<linux_user400354> jedounet: i dont want to know what the latest available kernel is for another distro. i want to know what the latest one that was packaged for ubuntu is.
<mcisbackuk> type uname -r in a terminal window to find what one you're running
<sudobash> says i need to restart do i need to edit xorg at all?
<jedounet> just let apt-get dist-upgrade do it?!
<bazhang> linux_user400354: see above
<linux_user400354> no, im not typing uname -r. im not at an ubuntu machine. the latest packaged for another distro isn't nessarily the same.
<rodolfo> man this is so disappointing....
<jedounet> sudobash: make a cp of your xorg before
<sudobash> right
<mcisbackuk> linux_user400354: the LATEST Ubuntu kernel is 2.6.24-5, but that's development fork for Hardy
<linux_user400354> bazhang: okay thanks
<jedounet> and in a term type the command of your driver that automake a new xorg
<linux_user400354> im asking about 7.10
<sudobash> but is there any changes that need to be made beside the nv to nvidia?
<Flannel> linux_user400354: Newest for gutsy is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/metapackages/linux-generic
<mcisbackuk> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<rodolfo> thank you guys for your help. I really appreciate it.
<sudobash> a useful bash script:
<sudobash> #!/bin/bash
<sudobash> clear
<sudobash> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<sudobash> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloodBot1> sudobash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ouellettesr> hello, anyone know why my screensaver isn't working anymore? I use the restricted nvidia drivers, open gl is working fine. Not sure what else it could be... When my computer is idle for the set length of time the screen fades out, but screensaver does not avtivate, the desktop comes back..
<mcisbackuk> sudobash: Naughty naughty, the bot's watching you!! lol
<sudobash> lol
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: now it reads: /dev/bus/usb/002/003 is not a block device
<sudobash> ok lets see if this restricted driver works... brb
<jedounet> ouellettesr: maybe mk2fs.ext3 :p
<monzie> hi all.!
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: if it's not one thing it's another eh?
<ouellettesr> jedounet: what??
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Then it can't be mounted via usb, have you Googled for it, try "<device model> +ubuntu OR +linux"
<monzie> help please. MySQL fails to come up if i do a sudo apt-get install mysql
<jedounet> just joking man
<abz> hello everybody .  ..
<jedounet> hi
<jedounet> howayU?
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: i tried google and came up with little which prompted me here.
<ouellettesr> jedounet: oh I get it. ahahahhahaha
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: i think there is another command where i set the address i found with that usb command you had me use.
<abz> can u help me?
<jedounet> sorry i don't know if i have a good english, and it's becoming late
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: :( What exactly is it you're trying to do? Sync it?
<abz> my english is bad too:(
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: no i'm trying to use it as a dial up modem for use when i'm not on wireless.
<bod_> anyone no of a good video format converter?
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: i know how to hotsync it.
<ouellettesr> jedounet: maybe if you ate some more cottage cheese with maple syrup that would help
<jedounet> abz: where are you from
<ouellettesr> :P
<unop> bod_: ffmpeg and mencoder
<abz> i come from indonesia . .
<jedounet> ouellettesr: are you canaian?
<jedounet> k
<bod_> unop,  ive tried both but cant work out how to use either
<ouellettesr> jedounet: nope im canine
<bod_> unop,  wiki anywherre?
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Ahh....ermmm.....do you have a windows driver to do the same, because you could use ndiswrapper and use the windows driver......possibly
<breanna> hi there.. could anyone help me wuick an easy question ><
<jedounet> don't know about it what's that?
<mcisbackuk> !ndiswrapper | Murdock76
<ubotu> Murdock76: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jedounet> we all are here for helping sir
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: that's an idea.  kyocera has a windows driver for it.
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, bod_ warning... im back... lmfao
<bod_> singlesun1, ahh,.,.quick,.,.hide
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: Good luck then ;)
<jedounet> for wireless use ndiswrapper don't complicate
<manlymatt83> ugh
<singlesun1> bod_, lol
<manlymatt83> I still don't understand why this isnt' working
<Murdock76> mcisbackuk: i'll reasearch that route.  thanks for the help. :)
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Oh dear.....I'm suddenly feeling rather tired........ lol ;)
<breanna> I was wondering how I could install flash and javascript so youtube can work?
<mcisbackuk> Murdock76: You're welcome.........and gone
<mcisbackuk> lol
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, lol... uh huh... drink some coffee.. lol
<mcisbackuk> hehe
<supersako> whats this ubuntu ultimate? anyone here use it?
<ouellettesr> hello, anyone know why my screensaver isn't working anymore? I use the restricted nvidia drivers, open gl is working fine. Not sure what else it could be... When my computer is idle for the set length of time the screen fades out, but screensaver does not avtivate, the desktop comes back..
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Right remind me.....where were we?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, hey you know if there is any decent visual IP trace progs?
<jedounet> breanna: ask google about flash-player-nonfree that's the way i got it working
<green-_> ok .. had to install a bunch of new stuff, finally got enhanced visual effects enabled
<unop> bod_: the best wiki is the manpage - but it's quite big - essentially with ffmpeg you just do - ffmpeg -i input.file output.file
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: ermmmmm.........thinking
<bod_> unop, legend cheers
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, something a lil more gui based than a "whois"
<green-_> but i can't tell what it's done :) .. where's all the good old compiz/beryl stuff i remember ... the cube based virtual desktop, all the window effects, etc
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: xt?
<bazhang> ccsm green-_
<mcisbackuk> !xt | singlesun1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<singlesun1> green-_, lol that is funny, i just finished getting the cube working the other day
<glick> excuse me does anyone have ubuntu working with a linksys wireless G router?
<green-_> ccsm?
<mcisbackuk> !ubotu=useless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useless - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<glick> im tring to get my laptop working with it
<mcisbackuk> lmao
<green-_> singlesun1: the cube was awesome :)
<bazhang> !ccsm | green-_
<ubotu> green-_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jedounet> glick: are you pluggd in ethernet?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, xt? lol... i since ubotu is tricking i will check it out
<unop> bod_: in some situations you might want to tweak things like bitrate, resolution, etc as the defaults are not always the best -- thats when you need the manpage
<glick> jedounet, no through the wireless
<singlesun1> green-_, i also suggest expo... expo is pretty nice
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: tricking or tripping lol
<sudobash> the restricted driver didnt work... so i had to revert to the nv driver
<green-_> ah thans bazhang  .... what's the point in enhanced w/o that .. i notice no difference so far :)
<bod_> unop, ok cheers m8
<sudobash> is there something i didnt do?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, TRIPPING.. lmfao... my bad... lol
<mcisbackuk> :P
<pingu> ok any have and idea what i should do if some online homework wont load like i can look at the problem but cant type and answer box cause it doesn't show up any suggestions?
<singlesun1> :))
<jedounet> maybe someone here could telle me how i could remove the device of my laptop integrated screen (it's boken i use vga)
<glick> i have wep2 enabled
<jedounet> but make my xorg.conf buggy when distro upgrades
<glick> and wireless mac filter
<mcisbackuk> pingu: Is it a website?
<glick> but everything seems correct
<green-_> bazhang: any idea what repos that's in?
<sudobash> it seems that the restricted driver configured the xorg file for me but when i stop GDM and just start a startx it tells me could not initialize Nvidia Kernel please make sure you have an NVIDIA GPU in the PC
<jordan17> what is is that i need to install to start installing bye source
<pingu> yes
<jedounet> glick: how is your wifi working? ndiswrapper? free drivers? tell me more
<mcisbackuk> jordan17: A frigging big book
<glick> jedounet, at my brothers house it works fine
<glick> jedounet, im not sure how exactly
<bazhang> !info ccsm
<ubotu> Package ccsm does not exist in gutsy
<mcisbackuk> pingu: What exactly is the problem?
<unop> bod_: vlc has good transcoding capabilities - only thing it's in the gui
<jedounet> jordan17: by source you mean compile you packages? use gentoo it's bad time for their community but it's eficiency
<mcisbackuk> pingu: and what browser?
<jordan17> sorry i just for get its somting like sudo apt-get install +++++++++
<bod_> unop, really,.,.cool cheers,. il try if ffmpeg fais
<jedounet> glick: can you connect to the gateway?
<mcisbackuk> jordan17: To download source packages apt-get source XXX
<jedounet> you could use wifiradar to do it
<glick> jedounet, no the wireless router wont even give me an ip address
<jedounet> or select sources packages in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jedounet> glick: use wifi-radar (for gnome but really the best wireless manager)
<pingu> mcisbackuk: ok i get on firefox and go the the website where it asks you to login i proceed to the area where i have to do my assignment and it has a question that i have to answer in an "answer box" but the answer box doesn't show up
<bazhang> universe green-_
<green-_> bazhang: must have been in universe, just enabled that and apt found it
<sudobash> restricted driver didnt work for me
<glick> i have my router set to not broadcast ssid
<green-_> bazhang: :)
<jedounet> if you hardware is configured well it will be easy to understand don't worry
<pingu> so i tried it on my friends computer who runs xp and it worked fine
<mcisbackuk> pingu: Do you have Java installed?
<jedounet> glick: i'm sorry but i'm french and i can't have better explain
<jordan17> no sorry maby im not clear i wont to install a program by source but first i need to download the the libraries like g++
<pingu> as far as i know, is there and easy way to check and i will real quick
<jedounet> maybe someone here could telle me how i could remove the device of my laptop integrated screen (it's boken i use vga)???
<jordan17> so how do i do that
<jedounet> is it possible to delete a dev in /dev?
<danbhfive> jedounet: i dont think you can delete a /dev
<mcisbackuk> pingu: type about:plugins in address bar
<unop> jedounet: allez a #ubuntu-fr pour l'aide en francais si vous-voulez.
<manlymatt83> figured it out
<pingu> like the online address bar
<mcisbackuk> jedounet: No, unmount the volume to remove it
<mcisbackuk> pingu: Yup
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yeah man that will work ... xt that is
<jedounet> unop: je suis sur ce chan mais il est endormi a cette heure la
<quittt> !off-topic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cpk1> when I try to start dhcpd3 it fails and tail /var/log/syslog gives me No subnet declaration for eth2 (0.0.0.0) and I cant figure out what it wants me to add...
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Good good :) I'm getting good hehe
<jedounet> unop et j'aime les défits mais ske jve dire ce ke je saurai pas lui expliker plus précisement commen regler son probleme dans la langue de shakespeare
<jordan17> what packages do i need to install to start installing programs by source ???
<mcisbackuk> !fr | jedounet
<ubotu> jedounet: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<singlesun1> haha
<mcisbackuk> jordan17: build-essentials
<pingu> it appears that i have everything for java enabled
<unop> jedounet: oui, c'est vrai -- pardonnez-moi :)
<jordan17> yes thankyou
<jedounet> ah it's a bot, they could introduce i didn't know lol
<jordan17> thats what i was looking for
<mcisbackuk> jordan17: yw ;)
<bod_> unop, :ffmpeg - i /path/to/file/filename.ogg /path/to/anywhere/filename.mpg      gives error:unable to find a suitable output format for pipe
<jedounet> unop: don't have to feel sorry man :D
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, lol ... no ... if you can make my file transfer work on kopete or pidgin... you are getting good.. lol
<mcisbackuk> pingu: Hmm, well it's not javascript then....pass...I don't know how to help without seeing it sorry :(
<unop> jedounet: it's only that i live in the uk and should have known mostly everyone in europe is fast asleep :)
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: How's developing packages and upstream releases for Hardy? Good enough then :P
<pingu> mcisbackuk:well thanks any way
<pingu> ok any have and idea what i should do if some online homework wont load like i can look at the problem but cant type and answer box cause it doesn't show up any suggestions?
<unop> bod_: is that ogg audio?
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, you know i was joking... lol :P
<mcisbackuk> pingu: That's OK, sorry I couldn't help any more than that.
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Of course :)
<icesword> where am i
<bod_> unop, no its a video screen capture
<jedounet> unop: you can't figure how it's true, the all sleep at chicks time (l'heure des poules!)
<mcisbackuk> #ubuntu irc.freenode.net
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, now all you need to do... is write me "idiots guide to being leet on ubuntu (singlesun version)" and we are cool .. lol
<jedounet> that's where we are is'nt it?
<breanna> this is going to sound really stupid but where to you find terminal
<jedounet> dtc
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: If I could do that I'd release a "Ubuntu for Dummies" guide and make millions ;)
<sudobash> ctrl alt f1
<jedounet> xd
<icesword> i use chatzilla ,what do you use
<mcisbackuk> breanna, accessories
<sudobash> is a term
<breanna> thank you sudobash
<jedounet> yep but he is talking about a graphical one i guess
<sudobash> but there are better ways
<icesword> how can minimize chatzilla to trat
<icesword> tray
<glick> should i use AES wep2 algorithm or tkip+AES
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, lol
<jedounet> breanna: what's your disrto?
<mcisbackuk> sudobash: Not everyone knows how to get back to X from full term
<sudobash> remember ctrl alt f7 is X windows
<mcisbackuk> lol
<breanna> ubuntu 7.1
<jedounet> or hard reset will be tha last solution :p
<sudobash> also you will find the terminal in apps -> accessories
<jedounet> exactly
<mcisbackuk> ^^as i said 5 mins ago lol
<sudobash> yeah they get lost :)
<jedounet> lol
<sudobash> now why is my nvidia card screwed up?
<breanna> thanks
<pingu> ok any one have an idea what i should do if i get online to do some homework and everything but the "answer box" shows up
<jedounet> it's not as easy as windows xp but it work eitherway
<jedounet> (not sure of my vocabulary)
<Aishiko> does fiesty still have kde 3.5.8?
<unop> bod_: try this - ffmpeg -i input.ogg -vcodec mpeg4 -acodec libmp3lame output.mpeg
<breanna> when i went to install it didn't ask me to make a root user.. now su doesn't work..
<jedounet>  if it isn't just apt-get it
<bazhang> chatzilla hit the minimize button in the title bar?
<unop> !sudo breanna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo breanna - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Not asking for more help yet? lol
<unop> !sudo | breanna
<ubotu> breanna: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jedounet> ubotu U stinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u stinks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jedounet> lol
<unop> lol
<mcisbackuk> lol
<mcisbackuk> ubotu windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i could... lol... whats the ekiga softphone for... im thinking about removing it
<mcisbackuk> hahahaha
<bazhang> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bod_> unop,  kk il try cheers
<mcisbackuk> ubotu quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jedounet> ubotu ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<polopolo> how can i resize my only ubuntu partition while using gparted in ubuntu?
<Aishiko> ubotu KDE 3.5.8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 3.5.8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jedounet> ubotu kick ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> yesterday my Nvidia drivers worked fine on 7.10... I did a sudo apt-get update and then a sudo apt-get upgrade and some packages got updated now my driver doesnt work with any driver
<Aishiko> ubotu feisty fawn
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Not sure to be honest, methinks its for netmeeting etc - uses same protocol
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu.  Upgrading to Fesity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<bazhang> jedounet: please stop
<danbhfive> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jedounet> it's just jokes
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, and what is the best client for yahoo messenger.. on ubuntu.... i have tried pidgin and kopete.... and neither let me receive files
<peanuts132> My desktop is so rad oh my
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, i just removed both pidgin and kopete... not sure on what to do... lol
<jedounet> ah ok
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: I would have said pidgin........there must be a port of it
<jedounet> so i just sh** up
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, it would say something to the effect of "user has cancelled the file transfer"
<polopolo> how can i resize my only ubuntu partition while using gparted in ubuntu?
<Aishiko> sudobash, upgrading commonly breaks ubuntu
<sudobash> great
<bazhang> Aishiko: not here; what is your issue?
<Aishiko> polopolo, you can't if the directory is active you can't resize it
<jedounet> by a drag and drop on the part you want to resie down first, polopolo then the  way to resize the bigger
<chronic1> anyone here familiar with the auditd supplied with ubuntu?
<glick> can ubuntu not handle web2?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Does the other person have s tupid firewall like Norton, remember it MIGHT not be your end!!
<sudobash> of course it can handle the web
<jedounet> it can make coffe if you ask
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Failing that....you could give ayttm a try
<dsmith_> lol
<jedounet> sudo make coffee
<glick> i mean wep2
<Aishiko> bazhang, the kde 4 broke my system and I would like to know what verison still uses the stable 3.5.8
<jedounet> ah
<bazhang> gutsy Aishiko
<polopolo> <Aishiko> so how can i ever resize ubuntu pertition?
<jedounet> of course it's suported but it depends on you driver
<dsmith_> sudo apt-get update girlfriend
<dsmith_> :)
<sudobash> lol
<Aishiko> polopolo, you have to run it from a live cd or find another way
<dsmith_> ./make
<jedounet> if you have free space you can do resizaing while your system running if i'm not wrong
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, lol... well it is my wifes pc that is running xp... with only winxp sp2 firewall enabled.... and it is on the wireless network here sharing the same internet connection... but i am wired
<mcisbackuk> sudo apt-get cache and-lots-of-it
<dsmith_> ./make install
<Aishiko> bazhang, no the repos only have the 4.0 I've looked
<bazhang> for support use #ubuntu; for idle chitchat #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<falconer> breanna, right-click on applications, choose edit menus. In applications/accessories click terminal
<icesword> anyone use chatzilla here, it use too much memory ,isn't it
<polopolo> Aishiko> can i start gparted in tunnel when rebooted in safe mode?
<jedounet> i think yes
<Carbonflux> has anyone ever seen system monitors network display have a problem detecting speed ? mine looks like a sin wave, it shows double the speed then zero, then double, then zero, etc.
<bazhang> Aishiko: you want to install kde over gnome?
<jedounet> (bad choice)
<Aishiko> polopolo, no your still activing and mounting the partiation htat way
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: Since the release of SP2 there has been more firewall problems than not. ALSO bear in mind it could even be the router firewall......especially if you have a netgear
<Aishiko> bazhang, no I want to install KDE 3.5.8 over KDE 4.0
<navetz> what can I use in ubuntu to do some webdesign with flash?
<Carbonflux> its only happening on my machine that has a intel gigabit controller on the mb
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, hmmm.. i suppose
<glick> damn i dont get it its not giving me a address
<sudobash> wow is there a way to remove a list of packages automatically by date?
<pingu> ok any one have an idea what i should do if i get online to do some homework and everything but the "answer box" shows up
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: but yeah try ayttm if not
<green-_> singlesun1: i thought i used to control the cube w/ control+click+pan mouse
<green-_> doesn't seem to be working.. is that still it?
<bod_> unop, i get this output (the name of the .ogg is out.ogg)   :out.ogg: I/O error occured
<jedounet> glick: i was thinking why donyou turn wep off and enable a mac filter it could be easier if you're not so skilled
<singlesun1> green-_, control cube... you can use the mouse to rotate it.... just left click and hold
<mcisbackuk> green-_: ctrl alt left click drag i believe
<polopolo> Aishiko> so if i put live cd it can't see the ubuntu hard rive to resize can it? how can i install gparted in live cd?
<bod_> singlesun1, you can also use the mousewheel
<jedounet> try dhclient glick
<singlesun1> green-_, ctrl alt left click and hold....
<green-_> ah yes
<green-_> excellent
<mcisbackuk> is there a cube on ubuntu then like beryl??
<green-_> tnx
<Aishiko> polopolo, ohh log in normally into the livecd and then use gpart from there easy
<singlesun1> bod_, mousewheel.... hmm... lets see about that... lol
<jedounet> compiz
<bod_> mcisbackuk, beyl is compiz
<bod_> beryl
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yep there is ... lol compiz-fusion
<unop> bod_: ouch, that's too vague and error to troubleshoot -- out of curiosity, which version of ffmpeg are you using?
<jedounet> compiz tout court
<polopolo> Aishiko is gparted included in the live cd?
<unop> bod_: apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<sudobash> beryl is software made for linux
<bod_> which ever one sudo apt-get install ffmpeg gets me
<Aishiko> polopolo, yes, it's what resizes and formats the drive when you install
<sudobash> beryl will work on ubuntu
<jedounet> polopolo: as live cd are make to install systems easylly you're nearly sure its on you livecd
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, yeah it installs an advanced setting for appearance... its much less painful than actually doing all the stuff through Beryl directly
<bod_> unop, 3.0
<sudobash> it even has compiz built in
<unop> bod_: i think you should get the CVS versions from the medibuntu repositories, they are newer
<polopolo> Aishiko but i want not  reinstall just resize it
<jedounet> maybe less stable??
<polopolo> Aishiko so i can use the Hd for other stuff
<mcisbackuk> always thought zompiz was installed by default if you selected extra in appearance?
<sudobash> like windows visual appearance
<unop> bod_: you have the medibuntu reps enabled?
<bazhang> Aishiko: you still there?
<bod_> unop, indeed
<jedounet> then live cd and gparted you're right polopolo
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, nope.. you have to get the rest of the package... to get the cube and all that... you just have the wavy windows with extra
<Aishiko> polopolo, I know I'm just saying that it's there because that is what is used in the install process, just open a terminal and type Gpart if it's not under system or utilites in the main menu
<sudobash> is Nvidia working with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Aishiko> bazhang, yes I am
<mcisbackuk> ok what do i need? (see even i'm learning)
<sudobash> and if you encounter a problem is there a way to debug?
<jedounet> nvidia often as i guess
<polopolo> jeok
<unop> bod_: this is the version i have, does your match up?  3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4+medibuntu3
<bazhang> Aishiko: installing kubuntu-desktop will put 3.5.8 alongside kde4
<breanna> ugh.. when i installed java it made the folder on my desktop i wanted it somewhere else but it wont let me move it because i dont have permission
<singlesun1> green-_, also get expo... i believe the short key is "super key" (aka windows key) and the letter E
<sudobash> like If i wanted to try 8.04 and wanted to fix some bugs with c++ what source part would I start with?
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: thats standard = expo
<bod_> unop,  no mine is +medibuntu4
<Aishiko> bazhang, I'm removing kde4 to force it to use 3.5.8 once I find a way to get kde 3.5.8
<jedounet> use in your term sudo mv -R and chown it breanna
<bazhang> sudobash: best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<breanna> chown?
<kunzy> Hey all, I am about to format and reinstall my main hard drive.  My set up is my main drive is XP and the Grub boot loader is in the MBR of the XP drive.  I am going to format that drive.  What all do i need to do so i can load into ubuntu after i format?
<jedounet> it's a command to change the owner
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, expo came installed standard? i thought i only added that when i had added the extra compiz stuff for cube and all that
<polopolo> is gparted added in all versions of ubuntu?
<jedounet> that's not what yoou encountered?
<Aishiko> polopolo, yes
<mcisbackuk> singlesun1: nahh its in extra appearances
<bazhang> Aishiko: you would choose it in session iirc no need for force ;]
<jedounet> polopolo: juste burn a live cd and you will see man ^^
<polopolo> Aishiko who=ich live cd is the best so far?
<Aishiko> bazhang, then why did it remove my 3.5.8 files?
<green-_> singlesun1: what is expo?
<jedounet> try a xubuntu 7.10
<jedounet> lol
<Aishiko> polopolo, right now I'm less then impressed with all of them, but they are all the same just different desktops installed
<singlesun1> green-_, hit windows key and the letter E... you will see... if you have the other stuff working and all...
<bazhang> Aishiko: what did you do? best to direct your questions to #kubuntu-kde4 ; it should have installed it alongside 3.5.8
<jedounet> Aishiko: gone ^^
<matkix> Anyone know what I can do to get a flash player on Firefox under ubuntu latest 64 bit?
<bazhang> heh
<unop> bod_: ok, probably a higher revision, sounds ok - check if vlc can do the converting
<kunzy> Does anyone know what i need to do so i can boot into ubuntu after i format my main drive?
<mcisbackuk> !flash |matkix
<ubotu> matkix: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jeeves__> has anyone here successfully got the sound working on an Intel audio chipset yet?
<singlesun1> matkix, LOL.... good luck man... i went back to 32 bit..... lol... that is a nightmare
<geokeratz> !grub | kunzy
<ubotu> kunzy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> I wonder why user error always gets blamed on ubuntu ;[
<matkix> singlesun1: Why is it such a nightmare?
<Aishiko> bazhang, nothing I didn't realize auto-silent-updates were on by deflaut and it screwed up my 2 systems that are online all the time
<mcisbackuk> matkix: Read above
<green-_> heh now how do i get back to normal? now it's all zoomed in :)
<singlesun1> matkix, there is no 32 bit flash or java... you have to install 32 bit firefox and then install flash .. and java
<kunzy> thanks
<mcisbackuk> windows key scroll down
<Aishiko> bazhang, and on one system is screwed up my man_db file so it's really screwed up
<mcisbackuk> cube doesn't work in compiz
<bazhang> auto-silent-updates? without using sudo and checking? uh oh
<unop> singlesun1: you can actually install the 32bit libraries on a 64bit system and then have 32bit apps run fine - << matkix
<singlesun1> matkix, it was really a pain... and spotty at that... blackdown made a 64 bit version but i couldnt get it to work... so i just went back to 32 bit OS
<matkix> singlesun1: Is that the only thing you have come across? I have a dual opteron 242 so 64 it is in my best intrest if it will work....
<bluefoxx> i was using lmms and it crashed on me, but i was running it from the command line, so this was the last output[pastbin thinks im spamming for some reason]
<pr0nGuy> Is there a way to view the last packages I installed on synaptic? There're so many that I forget sometimes.
<bluefoxx> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc' what():  std::bad_alloc
<glick> sweet! success!
<bluefoxx> Aborted (core dumped)
<singlesun1> matkix, same here ;) brb wife needs me
<Aishiko> bazhang, that was my response only I included this is the sort of crap I expect from M$ not the FOSS world
<bazhang> dpkg -l will list them all pr0nGuy
<quittt> "To the worm who first gnawed on the cold flesh of my corpse, I dedicate with fond remembrance these Posthumous Memoirs.
<bod_> unop, cheers for the help m8
<green-_> anyone know if any of the repos have a pkg for avant-window-manager ?
<unop> matkix: Howto Install 32 bit Firefox with Flash w/sound and Java for AMD64 ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<bazhang> quittt: not here
<jeeves__> matkix:  do you know anything about making sound work in an Intel chipset?
<bazhang> !info avant-window-manager
<ubotu> Package avant-window-manager does not exist in gutsy
<green-_> god why do fonts have to suck so much under linux
<bazhang> green-_: apparently not ;[
<unop> bod_: i build ffmpeg from source and enabled all the options for configure and i've had little trouble - the thing with the ffmpeg dished out by ubuntu is that things like mp3 support, etc are disabled
<unop> s/build/built/
<Suva> green-_: What do you mean?
<bluefoxx> is there a support area for lmms?
<jeeves__> bazhang:  sound?  intel chipsets?
<pr0nGuy> bazhang: I'm looking specifically for the "last" packages I installed.  There's got to b a way find out.
<matkix> 64 Bit Seems like a head ache... I can't even get Vmware to work...
<genji> hello all.
<green-_> suva: they could render a lot nicer ... fonts are probably the only thing pos windows does better than linux
<bod_> unop, someone called alinon is trying to convert ogg files to be used on windows,. but no luck so far
<jeeves__> genji:  hello
<geokeratz> hi
<bruenig> ogg files can be used on windows
<Suva> green-_: Fonts is least of the problems
<bazhang> jeeves__: you read the comprehensive sound guide on ubuntuforums yet?
<genji> running an AMD64 x2 4200+ 939 socket chip.
<Suva> green-_: Lack of good (read any) video editing tools is the biggest problem
<genji> And.... used the AMD64 version of Ubuntu cd.
<genji> It updated.. and.. its no longer amd64?
<microm> Interesting chat ... Is this the correct board to discuss some problems I've encountered with my upgrade to version 7.10? If not can you suggest a better place?
<bod_> genji, lol
<jeeves__> bazhang:  yep, and it screwed up my computer.  now I'm getting some error that I can't figure out.  Becides, there is YET to be a definate guide there that WORKS!
<bazhang> green-_: install microsoft core fonts if you must
<bod_> microm,  here is fine
<genji> bod: no joke..... the kernel turned generic.
<unop> bod_: i really think that ogg video file should be called .ogv instead, perhaps you could try renaming the file and try ffmpeg again ?
<bluefoxx> i need support for lmms
<danbhfive> microm: what went wrong?
<green-_> bazhang: i don't care for ms fonts .. it's not the fonts, it's the rendering, anyway
<bazhang> bluefoxx: what is lmms
<Himmelsmeister> hi, i have quite a bad problem, i tried to switch back from the new ati-driver to the one in the repos and now each time i try to boot i get a black screen (and no video-output at all) where the xserver should start.
<green-_> but whatever... not the end of the world
<genji> am i missing something? or does generic kernel hav amd64 x2 support inately?
<bluefoxx> bazhang: its a music making application for linux
<Johnson> how do i give a file root.root ownership im trying to nstal java docs
<bod_> unop, its difficult not being able to actually see it working and i get annoyed,.,.lol,.,.alinon is going for vlc route,. so il let u no
<bazhang> Himmelsmeister: do you get the terminal prompt?
<singlesun1> unop, well man... i tried tons of stuff... and it turned out that the 64 bit stuff was just really annoying... but then again... i dont know that much abot ubuntu yet... so i had to reinstall 32 and thats what im running on right now
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: well that's the weird part: i can't even switch to any tty, and still: if i press alt+f4 and then space my laptop reboots...
<genji> Big question, how do i determine if my system is detectin my amd64 dual core or not? how do i detect if its running 64 bit or not?
<Suva> green-_: Either way, I think ubuntu fonts are pretty decent
<unop> bod_: no worries, hope he gets it converted
<danbhfive> Johnson: sudo chown root:root the_file
<bazhang> Himmelsmeister: tried starting up in safe mode?
<bod_> unop, ty
<unop> singlesun1: it's actually quite easy if you have a chroot, and much easier if you install the ia32libs
<bazhang> Himmelsmeister: are you even getting the grub menu?
<unop> singlesun1: but yea, i can see why you moved, you aren 't the only one to have done that
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: yeah, well there i get the prompt as root, but the same result when i try to startx there... worst part maybe is that even vesa refuses to work with my atix1400
<Johnson> danbhfive: thanks
<microm> OK First 7.10 changed gaim to pidgin. Pidgin had problems connecting to xmpp servers, Pidgins board said that the tool to support xmpp might not be in the download and to ask ubuntu users for help.
<genji> uname -a  linuxbox 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:28:27 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/]
<genji> SMP = dual core yes?
<singlesun1> unop, i dont even know what chroot is ... lol... and i had the java and flash running but it was alot of work... and i really didnt know what i was doing... so... there was alot of junk files all over the place...
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help Himmelsmeister
<Carbonflux> has anyone ever seen system monitors network display have a problem detecting speed ? mine looks like a sin wave, it shows double the speed then zero, then double, then zero, etc.
<bazhang> aye genji
<genji> bazhang, the x86_64 = im not running amd64?
<danbhfive> Carbonflux: that might be whats actually happening
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: tried that, but as i said, vesa gives me "Screen(s) found , but none have a usable configuration"
<PyChild> heeeeeelpu, some process is trying to setuid with gtk and borking my gnome session!!!!
<green-_> uhhhh... stupid question ... given that rpm is not on this system... is something else preferred for installing rpms directly?
<Tomi^^> Are there any other drivers for X-Fi Xtremegamer soundcard than 64bit? :/
<bod_> unop,  hoe do u convert files in vlc?
<bazhang> genji: x86_64 is the 64bit if that is your question--no idea what processor you have though ;]
<genji> green-: alien, to convert rpm's to apt.
<singlesun1> odd question.... is there any GUI based app that lets you see what connections are currently established to your pc... that updates in real time? kinda like cports did for winblows?
<genji> bazhang, I have an amd64 X2 4200+ ... i used the amd64 cd.... but then i updated...
<Carbonflux> danbhfive, it does seem like it, in any speed monitor I try it shows the link going idle and back again, maybe some weird buffering thing ? I have ubuntu same version running on another machine on the same network and its fine heh
<bazhang> green-_: installing what? best to see if it is the repos first
<singlesun1> mcisbackuk, you didnt fall asleep did ya... lol
<green-_> wth, trying to get alien from cd?
<green-_> bazhang: avant-window-navigator :)
<bazhang> aha
<unop> bod_: ok, let me install vlc
<bod_> unop,  wow! cheers m8
<acdvs> is this the right place to ask about "new mail" notification feature in bash?
<Carbonflux> genji, I am running that same kernel on a amd64 also, its fine as far as I know.
<unop> acdvs: perhaps, try us :)
<breanna> when i try to install flash it asks me for the location of mozilla.. i tell it /usr/lib/mozilla but it says please enter a valid path.. wtf
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: any other ideas?
<unop> breanna: try not inputting anything there
<bazhang> safe mode does not work Himmelsmeister
<unop> breanna: just press enter
<breanna> errored again
<acdvs> unop: I set MAIL=<path to directory of mailbox> and MAILPATH=<path> and MAILCHECK=10 in my .bashrc...but it doesn't work
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: what do you mean? what doesn't work in safe mode?
<genji> Carbonflux, So.. amd64 and x86_64 kernels have merged? its also strange that none of my software says amd64.. or any 64 in it.
<sohail> hey how do you set ubuntu to automatically apply security updates from the command line?
<bazhang> Himmelsmeister: ah sorry; does starting up in safe mode not work from grub?
<unop> breanna: hmm, quit the script and try again, this time just press enter
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: it does, but only without an xserver
<breanna> still failed >_>
<falconer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/150379 how do you fix this. I don't have tracker installed
<unop> acdvs: afaik, you need to configure the MTA to get it to place mail in a particular directory -- try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow exim
<icesword> breanna: failed what
<breanna> installing flash
<icesword> you mean flash player
<singlesun1> anyone know if there is any GUI based apps for monitoring connections to your pc in real time.... like cPorts did for Winblows?
<breanna> its asking me for the installation path for mozilla, i tell it /usr/lib/mozilla and it says please enter a validinstall path
<breanna> >_>
<Carbonflux> genji, well, my hardware info shows 2 64 bit processors and when I compile a C++ program a unsigned int is 64bits
<acdvs> unop: my MTA getmail is configured correctly and mails arrive in inbox..but notification doesn't happen in bash
<falconer> breanna did you install it from synaptic?
<Carbonflux> genji, I am dead 100% sure I am running in 64bit
<breanna> i'm on ubuntu i didn't even see synaptic on this
<jedounet> what client do you use to connect irc under gnome please, i use pifgin but its uggy due to my screen configuration
<green-_> of course there's no awn package for gutsy.. that would be too easy :)
<adeli1> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu, and after updating, it starts up with "failed to initialize HAL" dialog. Help please
<falconer> system menu --> administration
<green-_> oh well, bed then mess w/ it tomorrow
<bod_> unop, ???
<icesword> xchat
<jedounet> *bugy*
<falconer> synaptic is in there
<green-_> thanks all for the help
<jedounet> xhat
<bazhang> xchat seems popular jedounet
<jedounet> les go for it
<jordan17> lol sorry to ask this again but my laptop dyed and lost the spelling of it now what do I need to install to start installing bye source
<breanna> does ubuntu have synaptic? o.o
<icesword> sure
<falconer> yes
<falconer> See System menu
<adeli1> breanna: by default, yes
<icesword> do apt-get that sort of thing
<icesword> it is easy
<jedounet> thanks
<jordan17> yes
<jordan17> that
<bazhang> jordan17: lost the spelling?
<Carbonflux> genji, whats bothering you ? you don't think you are running the right kernel ?
<breanna> do you know where i can find it
<jordan17> lol i cant spell
<sudobash>  system
<falconer> system menu --> administration
<Carbonflux> genji, I think the generic thing is a metapackage or something
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: alright, i'll try to look somewhere else... bye
<breanna> oh finally found it
<unop> sorry bod_ i musta missed your post - can you post again?
<breanna> damn i wish i knew there was here a while ago
<falconer> breanna, it will take a while to start it.
<genji> Carbonflux, any clear test for finding a 64 bit application in my system? ya... im wondering if i even installed it correctly... i had my package server set to a new zealand mirror.... which may or may not of had the correct amd64 versions of packages.
<falconer> and then you can search for flash
<bod_> unop, you were gunna find out how to convert files in vlc,.,. sorry for asking again
<breanna> ty
<genji> Carbonflux, So, it might of decided to do 32bit packages instead?
<Carbonflux> genji, if that was your uname -a line your fine.
<Carbonflux> genji, it can't, they are not compatable and won't run
<unop> bod_: right right, just a sec
<bod_> unop, cheers m8
<Carbonflux> genji, when you first load does it show a line at the bottom of the screen before showing the flash screen where it shows you the mapping tables ?
<genji> Carbonflux, okay... hmm.. i also wish to install the rt kernel.... its generic? or would it also automatically detect amd64 x2, and install the right support?
<unop> bod_: file -> wizard -> transcode file ...
<genji> ya.. i remember it does show mapping lines....
<bazhang> Himmelsmeister: the only thing I can suggest is manually copying the xorg.conf file and then pastebining--you would then have to wget the correct driver and install via command line if it is that badly broken
<Carbonflux> genji, that means its loading the 64 bit kernel
<bod_> unop,  legend cheers dude
<jordan17> its something like sudo apt-get install credentials <<<< but dont know the spelling of that so i can install programs bye source
<ShiftyShifty> man, anyone here have experience with twinview
<ShiftyShifty> using nvidia
<sudobash> wow VLC in a terminal is crazy
<ShiftyShifty> and different resolutions on different monitors?
<genji> Carbonflux, hmm.... the 64 bit kernel needs mapping tables?
<bazhang> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sudobash> now i can kill x and still listen to music awesome
<sudobash> bye
<bazhang> see above ShiftyShifty
<Himmelsmeister> bazhang: i'm quite sure that the problem lies not within my xorg.conf (i have a few working versions and tested them all), but i will try to reinstall the new ati-driver and see whether at least that one works...
<ShiftyShifty> nah, i'm trying to do a clone
<ShiftyShifty> not one big screen
<jordan17> what is it that i need to install so that I cant start installing programs bye source
<ShiftyShifty> i'm just trying to clone what is displayed on my 1280x720 projector to the 1920x1080 TV
<bazhang> I see
<Carbonflux> genji, its just some text it shows where it finds the address range or something, I am not sure what it means really, but if you are running a 32 bit version it does not show those lines
<bazhang> jordan17: what do you want to install--what is the package
<jordan17> noting right now i just need it installed i run in to it all the time
<alexbobp> I just booted my computer after resizing some partitions and tried to log in to kdm.  When my main account logs in with any window manager (kde or gnome), the screen goes black for a second and then goes back to the login screen.  startx shows a black screen and then terminates.  Other accounts can log in fine.  What can cause this?
<falconer> jordan17, you need to install development packages.
<u53r> check the logs alex
<jordan17> yes
<falconer> when you do ./configure on the program you're installing, it should tell you what you are missing.
<jordan17> its sudo apt-get install ******** <<<< thats the part i forget
<Breakage> Anyway to change gtk2 sudo font size in Fluxbox?
<Carbonflux> genji, do a ls /lib and see if you have a x86_64-linux-gnu dir
<genji> Carbonflux, yup. empty, but its there.
<noodles12> i have a pdf from school and I can't seem to select the text from the file to paste. Is there a different program in linux that'll do it?
<Carbonflux> genji, that means its 64bit
<jordan17> how do i install the development packages thorough sudo apt-get install
<Carbonflux> genji, it would say i486-linux-gnu if not
<Sylvia> any console command can replace Update Manager ?
<bazhang> jordan17: just apt-cache search ; no one can guess the name of what you want
<unop> jordan17: search for the packages you want installing - aptitude search "lib.*package.*dev"  -- then install the packages you like..
<genji> Carbonflux, -nods- Okay. so..... this probably means that any generic kernel in Ubuntu repos, are full, all supporting, kernels? So, if i install the rt kernel.. i'll be fine?
<geokeratz> Sylvia>  sudo aptitude
<Carbonflux> I don't know about rt kernel genji :|
<Sylvia> geokeratz, thank you
<genji> Open question to anyone. the rt (realtime) kernel ubuntu package. Anyone know anything about it?
<breanna> ugh.. i can't get my flash to work at all this is getting me frustrated.. i tried using synaptic to install flashplayer-nonfree but its not showing up in about:plugins
<tomato> hi all, is there a file synchronization tools that is two way?
<bazhang> we all know about it genji what is your precise question
<jordan17> i had some one answer it before.  i need to install this before I can install programs by source
<genji> bazhang, whether its a full kernel, supporting amd64 dual core, or do i have to install source and 'make' my own?
<bazhang> genji: do you have synaptic? can you take a peek there?
<falconer> breanna
<bazhang> jordan17: did you not get my message?
<breanna> yes..?
<falconer> I have a libflashplayer.so file in .mozilla/plugins
<falconer> I don't remember how it got there.
<bazhang> heh
<nemilar> SYN
<Knightwise> hey eveyone
<drambuie> breanna,  i got flash to work, but i don't quite know how.  i think i uninstalled flashplugin-nonfree, and then i went to youtube and firefox will install it automatically from there
<geokeratz> Knightwise>  hi
<icesword> SURE,ANY SITE HAS FLASH ENALED WILL INSTALL THAT ON YOUR SYSTEM
<albech> anyone else experience random system crashes when scrolling in firefox and opera?
<icesword> albech: what you mean,random crashes
<bod_> i'm not sure what it's talking about when it asks what type of "encapsulation format" i want this in
<bod_> vlc
<drgeb> hi I am using compiz and for some reason when attempting to view a show mythtv crashes and restarts anyway I can track why this is happening and how to fix it ?
<albech> icesword: exactly random crashes.. the system freeze and i have to restart it completely
<sudoubungu> holy
<albech> icesword: i cant even kill X
<sudoubungu> how long does it take gparted to resize?
<breanna> i did that at a site requiring flash, it still didn't install
<bod_> albech, killall x
<albech> icesword: it doesnt happen every time i scroll, so its random
<breanna> it installed it, it said close firefox and restart and it will work
<icesword> albech: ctrl+alt_backspace did not work
<bazhang> sudoubungu: depends on the size of the partition
<albech> icesword: no.. nothing
<sudoubungu> what is the "extened" part in th has that ubuntu has created?
<breanna> i did that and it still says plugin is missing
<albech> icesword: i have power down
<sudoubungu> bazhang> trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long?
<icesword> albech: did you have enough memory
<albech> icesword: mouse and keyboard freeze too
<sudoubungu> bazhand waited about 10 min
<albech> icesword: 2 gb
<sudoubungu> .
<icesword> what?oh, then you have to check out if there are any conflict programs
<icesword> in your system
<albech> icesword: im pretty sure its a gfx driver problem.. nvidia
<sudoubungu> ?
<breanna> christ i dont know what is wrong..
<albech> icesword: cause im also getting random black frames (screen flashing black)
<icesword> oh, i see,then you must install its driver
<albech> running: GeForce Go 7400
<icesword> just for good performance,or you have to disabel it
<albech> icesword: ver: 100.14.19
<sudoubungu> hello?
<icesword> check graphic card,then go to its offical website,check if exist any driver for linux available
<icesword> albech: you hear me
<breanna> finally
<albech> icesword: yes, sorry just had ppl at my door
<breanna> i uninstalled firefox
<breanna> and reinstalled it and it finally worked >_>
<albech> icesword: which website? nvidia?
<breanna> holy geeze
<icesword> that depends what graphic card you use
<bazhang> bravo breanna
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i wait 10 minutes
<albech> icesword: ok 2 sec let me check
<breanna> thanks all for help
<falconer> it's not worth it. Flash sucks. Now you'll want flash blocker
<bazhang> sudoubungu: wait another 10-15 and then ask again ;]
<SeveredCross> Whoot. I got Metacity running as a compositor.
<bazhang> falconer hehe
<SeveredCross> Wasn't pretty though. Crashed every few minutes.
 * SeveredCross kicks ATI for making their driver not work with Compiz.
<sudoubungu> bazhang> are you serious?
<nickrud> sudoubungu: I would have said go have lunch
<u53r> hav u used the xorg-xgl driver : severedcross
<bazhang> sudoubungu: are you really wanting an answer now? this could take a while...
<SeveredCross> u53r, I don't want to use Xgl.
<SeveredCross> It's slow and buggy.
<u53r> then i guess you would hav 2 wait until fglrx can support compiz
<nickrud> u53r: it does now, but it's slow and buggy :)
<SeveredCross> Yeah...Did I ever indicate contrary?
<u53r> cool
<SeveredCross> It claims to, but I can't get Compiz to start.
<u53r> i had 2 use xgl some time back
<u53r> on an ibm T60
<SeveredCross> That has the same card I have.
<SeveredCross> Mobility Radeon X1400.
<nickrud> SeveredCross: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide will set up the new ati driver, but imho it's not worth it. I went back to standard ati and metacity
<u53r> when u say slow wht apps are u going 2 run ?
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i waited 35 minutes
<albech> icesword: i found a newer version of the gfx driver.. trying to install that
<icesword> yes ,go ahead
<travisat_> sudoubungu: could take a while
<robc4> sudoubungu, did you move a partition from left to right?
<robc4> or the other way around
<bazhang> 10+5 =35?
<robc4> if so, it can take a loooong time
<sudoubungu> <robc4> no
<robc4> it took me ~5 hours to resize and move partitions around
<sudoubungu> <robc4>  what is moving from left to right?
<travisat_> sudoubungu: did you resize it so you coul make a new partition in front of it or behind it
<strike> hi, I am facing a wiered problem
<strike> one of my server is getting time skew of almost 6 hours a day
<sudoubungu> travisat_> i don't understand
<strike> I have ntpd running but still the problem persists
<strike> can anyone shed some light why this might be happening?
<Shinma> hi, up until a reboot my mouse wheel would scroll through my virtual workspaces when my mouse is over the background, but it stopped working... i tried looking in keybindings and it didnt look weird or anything, anyone have any ideas?
<travisat_> sudoubungu: when you resize the partition you can either shorted from the first sectors of the partition or the last sectors
<strike> I am using Linux 2.6.20-16-generic
<robc4> sudoubungu, its when you change the start or end sectors
<travisat_> sudoubungu: if you are resizing say /dev/sda2 and you want to make /dev/sda1 bigger you would be affecting the first sectors, if you wanted to make say /dev/sda3 bigger you would be affecting the last sectors
<genji> find it strange that ubuntu's device manager detects my processors but says vendor: unknown
<genji> device: unknown
<icesword> HEHE
<genji> that normal, for a amd 64x2?
<bazhang> your processors have gone missing?
<icesword> just less /proc/cpuinfo
<drewby> Does anyone else have a problem with running mplayer and flash at the same time in firefox?
<Bojangles> How can i load up "volume control" i'm using 7.10
<anakin_> Hello, i've installed a new graphics card, everything seems to be okay with the restricted drivers except that the resolution is much lower than it used to be on a crummy VIA on board card.
<anakin_> what gives/
<bazhang> drewby: many are having flash issues
<drewby> bazhang: what do you recommend?
<travisat_> anakin_: you need to get the right driver for you vid card
<bazhang> patience drewby ;] its been about three weeks for the 'fix' so far
<alinon> i'm trying to convert a .ogg video with VLC, but i can't seem to get them to play once they get transcoded
<genji> bazhang: linux-rt says.. "Supports Generic processors."
<drewby> okay well I guess I just chill and wait for the update
<anakin_> travisat_: i think its already the best one- the restricted driver feature picked it up from synaptic- am using nvidia-geforce8
<genji> bazhang, that means it supports Amd64 x2 off the bat?
<travisat_> anakin_: ah hmm well have you tried changing the resolution from screen resolution control?
<bazhang> genji: not sure;will google for karma though ;]
<abz> hi guys, nice 2 meet u :D
<icesword> abz: that is a simple nick
<bazhang> got a support question abz
<falconer> Bojangles run in terminal gnome-volume-control
<jbroome> wii Bojangles
<genji> bazhang, ?? What forum you want me to join, and give karma in?
<jbroome> crap, sorry
<abz> thanx . . :D
<spidermankevin> hay i need some help im a ubuntu neebe
<bazhang> genji: no I meant I will google it for you as I dont know the answer ;]
<Bojangles> thankyou
<falconer> Bojangles, volume control applet should have a link in the panel also.
<Bojangles> yea it's not there
<falconer> You can add it to the panel
<icesword> spidermankevin: just to the point
<genji> bazhang, Ah.. thanks. Karma, i recall, is a voting system for some forums... was wondering if you were refering to that.
<abz> somebody can help me?? my mmc (acer4520) can't read, im use Ubuntu-Gutsy?
<Bojangles> in add/remove programmes it says it's there
<spidermankevin> im tryto crossovercable network it with a comp running vista with internet sharing
<Bojangles> installed*
<Bojangles> ok
<falconer> rgiht-click on the panel, and choose "add to panel"
<falconer> and choose to add a volume control.
<abz> what's wrong with my laptop?
<Bojangles> ahhh
<Bojangles> thankyou
<Joel> Has anyone seen this scenario: Wireless on my laptop generally works fine in, e.g., FireFox but for some odd reason it doesn't work with the package manager for installing updates -- all the connections just time out.  Ethernet, on the other hand, works fine all around.
<Bojangles> now, mind if i paste this error message?
<Bojangles> i will i get kicked for flooding :x
<icesword> Joel: i tried ping yet
<falconer> Joel, are you canadian?
<Joel> No, Oregon, U.S.
<abz> plizz . . :'(
<icesword> abz:how do you make that appearance
<icesword> sad
<icesword> ...
<Joel> ABZ: I have the same setup (Acer 4520), and the card reader is working fine here (at least for SD cards, which is the only thing I have sitting around to try)
<abz> yes my laptop can read SD,
<abz> but not MMC
<Joel> Ah, gotcha.  Sorry that I don't have an MMC card around to try.
<abz> OMG
<Shinma> hi, up until a reboot my mouse wheel would scroll through my virtual workspaces when my mouse is over the background, but it stopped working... i tried looking in keybindings and it didnt look weird or anything, anyone have any ideas?
<bod_> hey guys,.,. i get this error when i try to play a .flv file in totem :The playback of this movie requires a Flash demuxer plugin which is not installed.
<abz> my dmesg report, before and after MMC plugged in is the same . .
<falconer> Joel, can you download from a secure site, like this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/file/18281/yoono-4.0.3.5488-fx.xpi
<falconer> it's just to test Joel.
<abz> so i cant mount my MMC:'(
<falconer> you can cancel the dl if it starts
<Joel> Falconer: I'll try it out and see -- one moment
<singlesun1> umm... this is a real n00b question... but why do i have a thing that says "disk" on my desktop.... it wasnt there before.. but it is now.... and it seems to be my ntfs formatted partition that is showing up on the desktop when i decide to browse that icon
<icesword> mmc is flash memory, isn't it
<travisat_> singlesun1: um because your system decided to let you look at another partition
<abz> but it cant detected . . not like USB flash drive . .
<lgc__> How can one 'tweak' a PDF document so one can edit it with Acrobat Reader?
<abz> is it my kernel got any problem??
<travisat_> singlesun1: probably an update did it
<bod_> nickrud, hey dude,.,. whats a flash demuxer plugin?
<singlesun1> travisat_, ummm can i remove that from the desktop?
<sudoubungu> how long can you do a boring task that is spending time etc?
<singlesun1> travisat_, i dont believe i can "unmount" it... because it is my hardrive... LOL
<Joel_> Falconer: Yeah, https: works (I went to https://login.yahoo.com)
<falconer> Joel, have you tried changing the repositories in the package manager?
<travisat_> singlesun1: it is a partition of your harddrive you can umount it most likely
<singlesun1> travisat_, i never had this thing pop up by itself before... so it kinda tripped me out when i saw it just now... lol
<falconer> Or system-->administration-->software sources.
<travisat_> singlesun1: did you do an update or install anything?
<Joel_> Falconer; No, since it didn't seem as though that would have anything to do with why Ethernet would work and WiFi wouldn't?  I'll do it now though to make sure...
<singlesun1> travisat_, yep
<falconer> oh hmm, I see.
<travisat_> singlesun1: well probably the update changed some setting so now it is automounting that partition
<falconer> no I guess it wouldn't.
<singlesun1> travisat_, yeah i sudo apt-get install/removed a few apps
<Joel_> Falconer: For 3rd-party software, archive.canonical.com/ubuntu_gutsy is unchecked whereas packages.medibunti.org is checked (and seems to time out a lot)
<travisat_> singlesun1: well unless its a problem I wouldn't worry about it, unless you install anything dealing with ntfs I would not try copying anything to it, but you can most likely read stuff off of it
<bazhang> genji: you still around? well considering that amd64 does have a ubuntustudio iso (which is rt kernel) then it should be ok
<genji> bazhang, suppose i could just try it yes? most kernel installs, put the old kernel in the grub boot menu, ya?
<Joel_> Does the add/remove app program keep a log file somewhere?
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i waited 37 days
<travisat_> days?
<pajamian> singlesun1: you can check your /etc/fstab file and see if there's a line for the partition there.
<Shinma> can anyone recommend a good site ripper (supports passwords) ?
<bazhang> genji: well no kernel master am I, but generally yes that is true ;]
<michael> Does anyone here use xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<singlesun1> travisat_, pajamian i will check it out... thanks
<bazhang> #xubuntu does michael ;]
<bazhang> what!
<travisat_> genji: if you isntall it by hand it might not
<pajamian> singlesun1: check the fstab(5) manpage for more info
<pajamian> man 5 fstab
<mwti> Can someone fix FloodBot1?
<bazhang> I guess they are not registered
<snadge> linux 2.6.24 dramatically improves scorched3d performance on a 512mb ram system over time.. no longer get linear system degradation until scorched eventually fails.. :) (random observation of the day)
<mwti> Why are we +Rr ?
<mikebot> Does anyone here use /quit
<travisat> what is /quit?
<stdin> travisat: it's some annoying person trying to make you quit your client
<snadge> i also propose a new ubuntu variant called scorchbuntu.. that just boots into scorched3d, since thats all you need
<travisat> has floodbot decided to rise against us?
<bazhang> it has gained sentience or you are not registered
<singlesun1> LOL
<bazhang> either way not good
<lhardyl> has anyone else had an sudio problem with gutsy?
<lhardyl> erm.. audio
<singlesun1> none here
<ardchoille> sudio? is that a text to speech module for sudo?
<lhardyl> hahaha
<singlesun1> lol... that would be nice
<bazhang> catchy name snadge; though doubt canonical will license it ;]
<singlesun1> copyright it.... oh wait... nvrmind... bill would do that... LOL
<bazhang> off to work--back later
 * pajamian creates a sound file with the words "rm -rf /" and get's everyone with this new "sudio" to click on it.
 * singlesun1 clicks... lol
<singlesun1> !uboto sudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto sudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<singlesun1> LOL
<ardchoille> hehe
<Genjimoto> well.. that was a wierd experience.
<lhardyl> freakin realtek audio
<singlesun1> Genjimoto, whats the weird exp?
<Genjimoto> bazhang, as we speak, synaptic is being helpful, installing rt kernel. and here I go. wierd expereince. suddenly not able to talk, and having to register, after talking for half an hour on my usual nick, on any other game/server.
<Genjimoto> So, seeya on the other side of real time!
<lhardyl> hmmmmm now why would the ubunto logging tune play but then no other audio files play?... at all
<lhardyl> damn spelling
<felixflores> omg check out these robots ijust found http://digg.com/hardware/Smallest_robot_ever_Video_and_Pics
<radetsky> Anybody familiar with totem? I'm playing a movie and the subtitles are full of '\n" characters. Do I need to change the text format?
<felixflores> lo crazy
<Genjimoto> And it boots.
<Genjimoto> bazhang, And it scores! uname -a: Linux linuxbox 2.6.22-14-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Tue Dec 18 06:37:06 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<radetsky> felixflores: but does it run linux?
<felixflores> lol im sure it does radetsky
<JackPhil> does the grub is gfxboot patched? I use 7.10, up to date
<felixflores> what other os is awesome enough to run that ? radetsky
<radetsky> felixflores: Burroughs Corp's MCP?
<TwinsenDude>  Hi.  I have a problem with dual screens.  I have dual screens, running on an nVidia 8800 GTX, and I can't get the second screen to show up in Screens and Graphics, thus I am stuck to one screen.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<JackPhil> should I need grub-gfxboot? seems not in repos
<sudobash> I have a problem with Nvidia, Xorg, and 7.10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4221601#post4221601
<radetsky> no luck, huh?
<radetsky> anybody know how to do nontrivial configuration of Totem?
<sudobash> no
<boykillsworld> anyone good with alsa trying to figure out a way to get rhythmbox to use airport express as a sound card like I did with amarok
<sudobash> it is strange the drivers worked yesterday
<sudobash> I know also but not airport express
<sudobash> or rhythmbox... I use VLC and XMMS
<sudobash> alsa*
<j0hng4lt> anyone here good with video driver issues?
<jbbarnes> I just set up Ubuntu Server 7.10. POP3 works fine, but any client sending mail takes a long time. The server doesn't seem to acknowledge any connection to port 25 for about 20 seconds. Then BAM, it accepts the connection fine. This happens with any e-mail client on any workstation. Even telnetting to port 25 has a 20 second delay. Any ideas? Thanks.
<sudobash> I know alsa is compatible with a lot and that you should be able to choose which sound driver to use in the app you are using
<sudobash> XMMS is like that
<sudobash> with ALSA
<sudobash> whats the problem johng4lt
<sudobash> i know more about graphics in linux than anything else i guess
<j0hng4lt> I have the following graphics cards/video drivers installed:
<Genjimoto> Okay, whats a good, hard, test for a linux comp, in terms of gaming capacity?
<jbbarnes> The server logs don't even show an attempted connection until about 20 seconds after it is made by the client. Then it accepts it and works fine.
<j0hng4lt> 01:08.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200] [1002:5144]
<Genjimoto> thats free, and dlable?
<j0hng4lt> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] [10de:0185] (rev c1)
<sudobash> Americas Army 2.5
<sudobash> you have both john? which one are you using?
<Genjimoto> America's army works on linux? thats news to me... cool.
<j0hng4lt>  want to multimon in
<j0hng4lt> 7.10
<sudobash> 2.5 works great
<crdlb> j0hng4lt: it's not possible to have 3d acceleration for both (nvidia is evil)
<sudobash> better than it did in windows
<sudobash> I think
<sudobash> but it stops at 2.5 they have 2.8.2 for windows and you can ride in cars
<j0hng4lt> I do not need acceleration
<sudobash> but my comp wont run 2.8.2
<boykillsworld> well do you have it up now without the nvidia drivers
<unop> jbbarnes: it's quite likely that reverse DNS lookups are causing the lag -- ensure that your DNS server is functioning well or disable lookups withing the POP3 server
<sudobash> you want to use multiple monitors?
<j0hng4lt> yes
<j0hng4lt> I do in windows all the time
<sudobash> its all about the xorg configuration for that john
<boykillsworld> I have that working
<boykillsworld> with nvidia
<sudobash> i used to do it in linux with nvidia also
<j0hng4lt> how?
<sudobash> it is much easit in windows
<Genjimoto> what about America's Army: Special Forces v2.3?
<sudobash> but the xorg config is where you configure it
<j0hng4lt> and why is my pc speaker beeping with each keystroke?
<sudobash> /etc/X11/xorg.conf... and make a backup or multiple
<jbbarnes> unop: There is not DNS server within the building, other than the one that belongs to our ISP. Can I disable the reverse lookups within Postfix?
<bastid_raZor> j0hng4lt; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then when you finish that do nvidia-settings and set that up.. all done dual monitors works
<sudobash> i think they made a 2.3 for linux but 2.5 is the fastest
<boykillsworld> no nvidia supplies a tool now it's easy
<j0hng4lt> So, cannot do it through the System>Admin>Screens and Graphics
<j0hng4lt> ??
<boykillsworld> no that screwed it
<sudobash> cool
<jbbarnes> DoveCot is working fine (delivering messages), so I think it's just Postfix having the issue.
<sudobash> Nvidia rocks
<unop> jbbarnes: yes, but in all fairness you should configure a DNS server, it's easier to troubleshoot issues
<ShinmaIdoru> hi guys, up until a reboot my mouse wheel would scroll through my virtual workspaces when my mouse is over the background, but it stopped working... i tried looking in keybindings and it didnt look weird or anything, anyone have any ideas?
<unop> jbbarnes: i dont remember the option, but i guess you can man postconf
<crdlb> bastid_raZor: you can't use nvidia-settings to set up xinerama with an ati card
<jbbarnes> Unop: thanks for the help. Should I configure the linux box to be the DNS server?
<beasty_> morning
<sudobash> i just wish i could get my vid accel back so i can play AA
<bastid_raZor> crdlb; i thought i saw him say an nVidia card..
<unop> jbbarnes: yea, any machine will do
<sudobash> since yesterday no nvidia drivers work for me
<Genjimoto> oh... and whats that 3d window switcher... Bevel, yes?
<crdlb> bastid_raZor: he has an nvidia card and an ati card
<sudobash> i am up on latest updates (thats what did it)
<bastid_raZor> crdlb; ahh.. i missed that.
<ShinmaIdoru> did you guys hear about QTrax? Its from RIAA its going to be their free /legal P2P to download music (banner supported)
<jbbarnes> unop: Okay, I'm going to try that now...
<ShinmaIdoru> over 25 million tracks I guess
<crdlb> Genjimoto: compiz fusion (you're thinking of beryl, but that's deprecated)
<Genjimoto> crdlb: ah.... thanks..... .. think its installed by default on desktop versions of ubuntu.
<crdlb> yup
<sudobash> subash
<Genjimoto> so, how do i activate its possibilities?
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4221601#post4221601
<crdlb> Genjimoto: please join #compiz-fusion
<j0hng4lt> I am still single monitor - windows looks better by the minute
<sudobash> that is a prob i am having
<Genjimoto> crdlb, thanks!
<j0hng4lt> So, any other suggestions???
<travisat> j0hng4lt: google
<j0hng4lt> Can I use a generic driver vs. Nvidia?
<sudobash> yes
<sudobash> in the xorg where it says driver "nvidia" change it to nv
<unop> ShinmaIdoru: http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,25642,23121740-5014239,00.html
<sudobash> and backup your xorg.conf first
<sudobash> it will be at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ShinmaIdoru> doh
<ShinmaIdoru> lol
<j0hng4lt> thx sudobash, let me try
<ShinmaIdoru> hi guys, up until a reboot my mouse wheel would scroll through my virtual workspaces when my mouse is over the background, but it stopped working... i tried looking in keybindings and it didnt look weird or anything, anyone have any ideas?
<j0hng4lt> the nVidia is showing in System>Admin>Screens and Graphics but only the ATI is in xorg.conf
<j0hng4lt> can I ADD the nv driver?
<j0hng4lt> (no 3d nec, just want a dev enviroment for PHP)
<mkanat> Anybody ever have any luck getting a non-primary soundcard to work for input with Flash?
<zombie_monkey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xmonad-rebuild/0.4-6 -> it has both a version of ghc6 earlier than 6.6.1 and later than it, and sure enough it doesn't install ebcause that dependency can't be satisfied: "  Depends: ghc6 (<6.6.1+) but 6.8.2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<travisat> j0hng4lt: I think the biggest problem is that you are trying to get a ati and a nvidia to work together
<zombie_monkey> I mean as a dependency
<j0hng4lt> So, althogh they are friends in windows, they cannot be friends in linux?
<travisat> j0hng4lt: well no, just unusual so most people won't know how to do it
<travisat> j0hng4lt: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors  you might look here, its for gentoo, but you might get it to work in ubuntu
<zombie_monkey> Where can I inform about that problem? I can't do anything here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xmonad-rebuild/0.4-6
<marsmissions> i have a huge problem
<marsmissions> Sometimes when I kill the x server it hard locks my system
<marsmissions> this results in an inability to logout at times
<marsmissions> (ubuntu 7.0)
<marsmissions> (7.10)
<Genjimoto> hmmm..... how do i make use of my windows key? I'd like a linux key. :)
<travisat> Genjimoto: in the system/preferences/keyboard you can map the win key to something else
<boykillsworld> ok who was trying to do twin view
<jt3k> ?sï o? áuol?q ??? ?s?q ?ïo? ll?
<jt3k> =) hi all
<boykillsworld> well whoever is trying to do twin view
<boykillsworld> http://useopensource.blogspot.com/2007/06/gui-to-configure-dual-monitors-nvidia.html
<Kuwanger> How do I grab the source for a program through synaptic (or some other app, if synaptic won't work)?
<brubelsabs> is there a standard a ubuntu manpage has to look like?
<bastid_raZor> Kuwanger; apt-get or aptitude in command line
<boykillsworld> kuwanger apt-get update should fix it
<boykillsworld> anyone know how to switch sound cards with rhythmbox trying to kick sound over to an airport express got it working with amarok
<brubelsabs> bastid_raZor: but in the manpage of aptitude there isnt anything written about "source"
<lod__air>  hi, i've installed ubuntu 7.10 on MSI notebook, and i've got the foll. problem: on time to time the display flashes and the system tel's me that it's on battery, but AC is pluged in, after copple of minutes flashes agan an show's that it's on AC again. i've tried on vista and there was no problem. how to solve this issue?
<travisat> Kuwanger: apt-src
<sudobash> boykillsworld i think you pick the sound card in the ALSA mixer
<travisat> Kuwanger: or you can use some apt-get and look on the man page for options on downloading src
<sudobash> and there should also be a choice in rhythmbox to pick ALSA device
<bastid_raZor> Kuwanger; apt-get source package.name
<sudobash> i should says audio device not sound card
<bastid_raZor> brubelsabs; apt-get source package.name
<Genjimoto> where does firefox usually install itself and its plugins?
<ushimitsudoki> I can not boot more often than I can. Boot process just loops. I think the problem is failure to "talk" to my CPU? Please see: http://pastebin.com/m7388d9e4 for some output, need help troubleshooting this!
<sudobash> ushimitsudoki what type of pc and mainly: what does it do? loose power?
<sudobash> or does it do the same thing every time
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: edit the boot to noapic
<sudobash> like a real loop or do you think it is loosing power?
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: I assumo you aren't overclocking or anything like that
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: no overclocking, and this is a desktop
<ushimitsudoki> sudobash: the boot process fails and returns to the BIOS POST
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: well in your boot options try to turn off apic, that is where it looks like it is failing
<sudobash> so it gives a HD error like missing boot sector?
<travisat> sudobash: he posted on pastebin, fails on apic check
<ushimitsudoki> sudobash: not, the output is at http://pastebin.com/m7388d9e4
<sudobash> i missed that part
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: to add noapic, on grub on the kernel choice hit e, then e, and at end of line type in noapic then enter and b
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: if it works you will need to edit your grub menu.lst to make it permanent
<Fusker_The_Cat> I need some help with alsa mixer
<travisat> ushimitsudoki:  it is most likely a mobo error so you might look for a bios upgrade, or if you just did one, downgrade back to what it was before
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: roger that ... but the power thing is ACPI right? and the CPU line is APIC? Confused that they are so close
<travisat> apic is not acpi
<icesword> hoho
<icesword> here am i
<icesword> i am in #ubuntu now
<dandre> hello,
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: right, in the boot process there are a few ACPI lines, and then the lines with the CPU stuff use APCI
<icesword> my xchat got expired ,it is just too bad
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: er, APIC I mean
<Fusker_The_Cat> Can anyone help me
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: yah apic is about interrupts for the cpu, you want them to work, but they are not necessary
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: ok, but APIC is what is failing I thought from the output?
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: So, will ACPI make any difference there?
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: you are not doing anyting to acpi, just apic
<travisat> noapic will not affect acpi
<lod__air> hi, i've installed ubuntu 7.10 on MSI notebook, and i've got the foll. problem: on time to time the display flashes and the system tel's me that it's on battery, but AC is pluged in, after copple of minutes flashes agan an show's that it's on AC again. i've tried on vista and there was no problem. how to solve this issue?
<travisat> ushimitsudoki: if you have problems just google for noacpi I gotta go afk
<ushimitsudoki> travisat: kk
<erUSUL> !anyone | Fusker_The_Cat
<ubotu> Fusker_The_Cat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ochosi> does anyone now whether it makes a big difference if i chgrp the files in my home folder from $user to root?
<Seveas> ochosi, it'll be useless but shouldn't hurt too much
<Fusker_The_Cat> Ok, Alsa mixer is not working for me, when i load it, it comes up with a blank screen.
<ochosi> Seveas: well, seems that my rsync script would like it a lot better (it's syncing to a fat32-usb drive)
<Fusker_The_Cat> I'll pastebin somethings about the soundcard im using
<groovingsoul> hi all
<ochosi> Seveas: but anyways: is there even any possible after-effect?
<groovingsoul> Q: Anyone using Rosegarden, please pm me
<dandre> sorry if this is a little offtopic but I have an application that I can run because I need to set some environment variables before. I'd like to create a derivative of this application by encapsulating it in some sort of executable archive with a wrapper that could set these variables before running the real application.
<dandre> Is there any solution?
<ochosi> dandre: with "executalbe archive" you're referring to a shellscript?
<dandre> something like that
<nep> anyone have idea about  Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<dandre> but I need to have only one file (application+wrapper) ochosi
<Fusker_The_Cat> ubotu: http://pastebin.com/m17f3325d
<ochosi> dandre: well that's what simple shell scripts usually are. one file.
<Intangibleliquid> its been a while since I last came back to my old PC. Now I cannot update/install/etc new software anymore. The system keeps telling me it's up to date. My Firefox is still working with the Internet.
<enyc> 20:36 -!- ubotu [n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu] has quit ["Ctrl-C at console."]
<enyc> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<enyc> ok weird bot working now
<ochosi> if you send me the "wrapper" and name of the executable of the program i can maybe pastebin you a quick shellscript
<Fusker_The_Cat> ok this is useless
<zombie_monkey> what is the easiest way to make the wondows key mod1 and switch control and caps lock?
<groovingsoul> anyone using the JACK audio server?
<zombie_monkey> I mean in X
<mather> groovingsoul: i am
<groovingsoul> i need help in how to get it
<_coredump_> moinsen
<dandre> ok say that my application is a binary executable file (application). I can't run directly this file by
<dandre> ./appliication
<dandre> but I must do something like:
<dandre> EXPORT MYVAR=some_conf;./application
<dandre> I am searching some solution that could create another file that embed the file application and when run should export MYVAR. Of coures it is a little more complicated but here is the idea
<FloodBot1> dandre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belracu> i hear that montavista is going to fill in a case against microsoft vista to change there product name Vista
<belracu> does any one have updates about that news
<groovingsoul> mather:is there any website with the Jack pluged in? (ready to download, and setup)
<F1r3ok> hi all
<mather> groovingsoul: how to get it? either search for it in synaptic or use the commandline, something like 'sudo apt-get install jack'
<whalesalad> hey guys, about to place an order for a dedicted server. traditioanlly i roll with the standard 32-bit Ubuntu server, but in this case I am thinking of going with the 64-bit edition. I'm not too familiar with what that gives me though. What is the advantage of the 64-bit processor and os? And will I run into any kind of problems down the line with package compatibility, etc.. going that route. ?
<Darth0wned> hi
<groovingsoul> will try, i allready have rosegarden and many other tools, couldn see that one
<Darth0wned> i have installed ubuntu to an external drive, as the main drive is windows xp, the problem is that when i installed it i could no longer boot xp or the linux, and it doesnt even recognise my internal hard drive, i dont know what to do, because every time i try to use the xp recovery console, at the windows setup disk, but the keyboard wont work when it gets there.
<Darth0wned> i need help because i cant use that pc .
<F1r3ok> I'm a complete newbuy to Linux. I have installed ubuntu and want to try Beryl desktop. Can anyone recomend some good tutorial about the Beryl installation?
<Genjimoto> F1r3ok, the Beryl package has been superseeded by Compiz Fusion... which rocks!
<travisat> F1r3ok: beryl is outdated, gutsy should of came with compiz-fusion, to get beryl themes to work look for emerald installations
<Darth0wned> so who can help me
<belracu> F1r3ok, check if ur video hardware has support for fancy stuff before
<belracu> and rest google should help ya
<Darth0wned> so who can help me
<Darth0wned> i have installed ubuntu to an external drive, as the main drive is windows xp, the problem is that when i installed it i could no longer boot xp or the linux, and it doesnt even recognise my internal hard drive, i dont know what to do, because every time i try to use the xp recovery console, at the windows setup disk, but the keyboard wont work when it gets there.
<Darth0wned> i need help because i cant use that pc .
<nep> anyone just suggest whether we can get work on Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<belracu> Darth0wned, you should try to install grub in ur internal hdd and switch among the boot options
<dgjones> Darth0wned, sounds like you might need to ask in ##windows first to solve the problem getting windows to boot so you can use the pc, and once you've got that sorted, come back here to get your Ubuntu system working
<jqk> nep: Yes, with the help of ndiswrapper.
<Darth0wned> k
<belracu> the trouble is cause xppee s loader is not capable ..or does not allow u to boot other OS
<nep> jqk, but I can't do it,
<jqk> nep:  Why is that?
<groovingsoul> Darthowned: restart your computer, press the  F8 key to select safe mode, and log in, that will fix it, iif that doesn't fix it, restart F2 for the Bios, and select to start with the hard drive with linux in
<nep> jqk, any idea, how can I get the suitable inf file,
<nep> jqk, I haven't windows drivers cd,
<belracu> I guess Darth0wned loader is screwed
<nep> jqk, can it be done thru bcm43xx-cutter
<icesword> Darth0wned: you ve got two ways to fix this,that depends what kind of mbr you want grub or windows
<F1r3ok> I didn't manage to find any information about Nvidia 8500 supporting Beryl... Is it possible to get Beryl work on this video-card?
<koudelka> hableis espananios
<jqk> nep:  You can try it with bcm43xx-fwcutter, never used it, but it works under ndiswrapper.. you can get the driver online..
<Darth0wned> groovingsoul: it doesnt recognise the windows hard drive in the bios any more so i cant boot in safe mode, also the linux drive doesnt work
<jqk> !spainish | koudelka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spainish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<koudelka> que?
<jqk> koudelka: #Ubuntu-es
<icesword> Darth0wned: you need the windows install cd
<jqk> !es | koudelka
<ubotu> koudelka: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Darth0wned> icesword: i have it
<nep> jqk, can u please give me link
<jqk> nep:  To what? ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<icesword> just use that to start your computer ,when first screen ,usually press r
<nep> jqk, ndiswrapper
<Darth0wned> i cant the keyboard doesnt work
<Darth0wned> when i do it
<Darth0wned> the keyboard all of a sudden dont work when i press r
<jqk> !ndiswrapper | nep
<ubotu> nep: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<icesword> why is it
<Darth0wned> i have no idea
<jqk> nep:  and http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<icesword> hey, i will be away for something,so guys ,have a good time
<Darth0wned> k
<groovingsoul> mather:it was as easy as that, ty very much mate, i'm starting to check ot the jack, and the rosegarden features right now
<brubelsabs> where to put whole distributions accoriding to FHS? /var?
<brubelsabs> no I think /srv would be a better choice if they are used by a service
<Darth0wned> im getting a GRUB error when loading windows o.0
<spidermankevin> IM AN UBUNTU newbee i need help
<mather> groovingsoul: np
<desertc> Any suggestions where to start looking for common reasons that GNOME would crash out when a full screen application starts?
<erUSUL> !asik | spidermankevin
<erUSUL> !ask | spidermankevin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> spidermankevin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Darth0wned> im getting a GRUB error when loading windows o.0
<spidermankevin> i hooked my pc running ubuntu to my pc rinning vista ubuntu well not connect to the internet says my ip is 0.0.0.0.0
<spidermankevin> on vista says ip is 192.168.0.1
<Darth0wned> dont tell ppl ure ip
<Darth0wned> not safe lol
<spidermankevin> it's net adresses lol not my  main ip
<npster> exactly, Darth0wned
<Starnestommy> 192.168.0.0 through 192.168.255.255 is a private block.
<travisat> 123-2-48-222.static.dsl.dodo.com.au really Darth
<Darth0wned> XD
<Darth0wned> im good with irc
<Darth0wned> so i could get ip adress easily
<travisat> the magic of the /whois command
<Poul|Raider> I installed my nvidia drivers, and it all looked nice, i set up it up as i liked in nvidia-settings and saved it the xorg.conf. and then after reboot it start up in low graphic mode. If i install the driver again, it looks fine until restarted again? anyone?
<Darth0wned> gotta lov eit
<Darth0wned> so who can help me with my prob
<Darth0wned> you guys forget about me lol
<travisat> didn't forget, just don't know how to help
<desertc> Poul|Raider:  Maybe try the Ubuntu restricted drivers instead
<Darth0wned> sigh
<Darth0wned> i look in bios and the windows drive is not listed any mroe
<spidermankevin> is dhcp not possable in this sitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Darth0wned> is that caz of the grub accidentily being installed to the windws drive
<Darth0wned> caz thats what i figured happened
<groovingsoul> Poul|Raider look on the right cornrt of your top toolbar, were the clock is, is there a pixelated graphic card?
<Poul|Raider> desertc, dont see any reason to, it works fine with nvidia drivers. Just cant figure out why it change it when restarting. I could even resstart the xserver without it goign back to low graphic mode
<groovingsoul> corner*
<Poul|Raider> groovingsoul, no but it says it already use the restricted driver. properly whats making it go wronge as it set it to that instead of just use the drivers i just installed, it worked fine before restart
<spidermankevin> vista says it's connected limated
<StrangeCharm_> what's the correct way to set up encrypted volumes on the alt-cd. whenever i try to do so, i always seem to get 'operating system not found' on boot
<N> hello~
<Syntux> When I run System -> Help and Support; which files does Yelp open?
<beasty_> Yelp ?
<beasty_> isn't that suse ?
<RomeReactor> beasty_: I think you're thinking of Yast
<theLichKing> what is the integral of (6x + 1) / sqrt(9-x^2) dx?
<travisat> this isn't math help channel
<theLichKing> oh rly?
<theLichKing> which is?
<Genjimoto> yay! got flashplayer going.. and my soundcard..
<travisat> i dunno try #math
<theLichKing> thanks
<travisat> or #Isuckatcalculus
<Syntux> beasty, No, it's gnome help reader application
<theLichKing> can i ask in offtopic?
<RomeReactor> Syntux: It's using the file "dir" in /usr/share/info
<travisat> probably you can most likely ask here, but you really ought to do your homework on your own
<Syntux> RomeReactor, I thought so too but it's not.
<Poul|Raider> i got win xp and ubuntu running, and booting up useing grup menu. What happens if i format my winxp disk and install vista, vill it overwrite the grupmenu thing?
<robin> hi guys
<theLichKing> yes
<travisat> Poul|Raider: yah
<travisat> Poul|Raider: but it is easy to install again
<Poul|Raider> good
<robin> i am trying to install skype 1.4 into my ubuntu5.10, but it doesn't work, i made some research from google ,but doesn't help , can anyone there help me?
<shear> hmm, "at" doesn't seem to be working for me
<shear> trying to use it as an alarm clock
<Poul|Raider> still not able to figure out whats making it fuck up the xorg stuff for me. I install my drivers, i looks good. I can restart the xserver, ctrl alt blackspace and still look good. And after reboot its back to low graphic mode, and when going to nvidia-settings i says its not useing nvidia driver
<desertc> !ohmy Poul|Raider
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy poul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> !ohmy  | Poul|Raider
<ubotu> Poul|Raider: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theLichKing> Poul|Raider: shut up dirty ape
<Poul|Raider> ...
 * syc_ brb, ngrokok dulu
<sapperjanko> hey all, i got a little problem... Im in the vi editor... what are the commands, eg, to edit lines, save, and exit
<Reno> hey can someone help me, i have installed ubuntu not the server, and it works fine until the power went off and now it won't start up
<SleepingSloth> Poul|Raider, I had the same problem - mine was fixed in xorg.conf
<Reno> what to do?
<N> While peeling a right struggle, the monitor screen will be strange and will decrease and to get Anh it is spread
<N> help me
<travisat> sapperjanko: i to enter interactive mode so you can edit, edit like you want, then esc the type :wq to save
<Poul|Raider> SleepingSloth, ye i just cant figure out whats wronge
<SleepingSloth> Poul|Raider, are you using two monitors?
<Poul|Raider> nope
<Poul|Raider> SleepingSloth, no
<travisat> sapperjanko: I suggest using nano or finding a good lesson on vi, I use vi all the time, but it takes a bit of learning
<Seveas> travisat, vimtutor should help :)
<travisat> I like the oreilly book on vi
<sudobash> vi is good but i like nano
<sudobash> easier to use I think
<sapperjanko> travissat: yea well im only a n00b so doin some tutorials, and this one im doin is usin vi, i was using nano -w for some others
<sudobash> but vi is better about preserving the original data
<StrangeCharm_> does the ubuntu alt-install cd suffer from this error: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/RAIDvsCrypto?highlight=%28Raid%29
<SleepingSloth> Poul|Raider, you'll need to edit it to get rid of the two screens, but i'll post mine, one sec
<Poul|Raider> SleepingSloth, its almost like it just dont use the xorg.conf
<travisat> ok well you first have to learn there are different edditing modes, on for moving about text and another for actually changing the text
<NAiL> I'm getting an Oops on a relatively simple feisty setup: http://pastebin.ca/875776
<sapperjanko> travisat: how do you delete a line LOL
<NAiL> Anyone seen it before?
<travisat> sapperjanko: dd deletes a whole line in visual mode
<sapperjanko> ahh sweet
<travisat> oh I might be getting the mode names wrong btw
<Seveas> travisat, vi has 2 modes: one where you can't exit and one where it fucks up your text :)
<travisat> Seveas: well when nano allows regex i will use it
<Seveas> (travisat, I'm a happy vi user btw, just love ridiculing everything)
<SleepingSloth> Poul|Raider, some module or something is probably causing a problem i'm no expert, but this might help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53841/
<sapperjanko> NOTE TO SELF.... use nano till i learn more about ubuntu FULL STOP LOL
<Poul|Raider> SleepingSloth, taking a look
<NAiL> sapperjanko: wise choice :-P
<travisat> Seveas: I use gvim on windows
<franco> algum brazuca?
<sapperjanko> its FUN when ya just a n00b and get it just installed yesterday
<Seveas> !br | franco
<ubotu> franco: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<franco> ok
<shear> any idea why "echo amarok -p | at 7:30 today" wouldn't work?
<SleepingSloth> can we keep the hypocrisy to a minimum please - if you're going to chastise language from one person, lets keep it consistant, shall we?
<Poul|Raider> SleepingSloth, just find it funny that i can restart the xserver after installing the driver without it confligting and first after reboot
<shear> ok, try this again, while i'm connected to the internet...
<shear> any idea why "echo amarok -p | at 7:30 today" wouldn't work?
<awk> anyone have a sugestion of how i can install subversion on a breezy box?
<travisat> apt-get install subversion?
<Seveas> awk, that would be way too obvious :)
<awk> breezy, does the repository still exsist
<Seveas> breezy isn't supported anymore
<N> why The install is not ubuntu,monitor Screen black ? help
<awk> exactly.. any repo u know of that still carries these packages?
<doktoreas> how can i add files to customized ubuntu livecd?
<travisat> awk: compile it yourself?
<awk> cant dont have build-essential installed
<SleepingSloth> Poul|Raider, i can't offer an explanation. if i were you, i'd save your existing xorg.conf, try using mine (with monitor and screen adjustments) = and see if you still end up in low gfx mode. if you do, your problem, most likely, does not match the one i had
<awk> otherwise i have to start from scrach and install all compilerd, etc..
<awk> compilers even
<travisat> awk: well you can try to use one from say dapper and hope or find one for I think debian sarge
<travisat> awk: I would just upgrade the system
<awk> travisat well who ever built this box is an idiot for using that version of ubuntu as a server build
<travisat> awk: completely agree at that time debian was the way for an apt based server
<shear> nobody has any clue why at would be misbehaving?
<shear> yay
<awk> travisat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540963
<awk> found some alive breezy repos :)
<travisat> wow, gl
<icesword> i am curious that, how many percentage of desktop computer is microsoft in all your countries
<simion314> hi, i  am working at a project in openoffice and i use times font , i inserted some courrier lines and now i can;t find the times font to continue, if someone can explain me how or where can i find a solution
<shear> simion314: in the menu, you can just type Time New Roman, and it will work
<shear> font menu
<shear> sorry
<sapperjanko> oh just another quick question... how do i remove a package
<gvsa123> sapperjanko: from synaptic
<travisat> apt-get remove foo
<sapperjanko> yea was thinking something like that.... REMEMBER n00b here
<bullgard4> Calling kexi a second time will start a second kexi process but calling epiphany a second time will not start a second epiphany process. Why do these two programs behave differently?
<travisat> sudoubungu: foo is just a placeholder, I was not calling you a foo
<travisat> bullgard4: they are different programs so one can expect them to act differently
<shear> and kalarm is jank too. all i want to do is have my computer wake me up.
<travisat> bullgard4: epiphany probably checks for running instances and won't start 2 of them
<ToyPanther> Hi
<travisat> shear: hide an alarm clock inside of the computer
<ToyPanther> Anyone using KDevelop here? x_x
<simion314> shear: thx, it worked but it do not  showed up in that drop down list box
<bullgard4> travisat: Well, if so, why doesn't kexi check that too?
<shear> simion314: i know it doesn't, but i don't know why. found out by accident
<travisat> bullgard4: whoever wrote kexi didn't feel like adding it
<shear> travisat: reason i want to use the computer is the actual alarm clock decided to die
<travisat> shear: haha
<yellabs> hello there you all
<shear> travisat: so i'm awake at 3:10 trying to find somethin to get me up in the monrning
<travisat> shear: lol I guess I shouldn't suggest cron then
<ardchoille> hehe
<yellabs> is there an dvd live cdrom that has ubuntu and kubuntu on one cd
<SleepingSloth> travisat, hah. cronjob written at 3.10 is unlikely to run, i'd guess...
<shear> didn't really want to use cron, but i might. i'm just confused as to why at won't work
<bullgard4> travisat: Linux programs are no matter of feel.
<yellabs> that you all know of
<yellabs> add your program to gnome sessions
<travisat> bullgard4: sure they are, I could write a linux program right now, and if I felt like I could have it check user name and if it was your user name it wouldn't start
<void^> bullgard4: 2 different programs behave differently. also, epiphany is a gnome application, kexi a kde application. there is absolutely no reason to expect those programs to behave in a similar fashion.
<yellabs> ?
<travisat> yellabs: ?
<unop_> ?++
<ardchoille> yellabs: There is no livedvd that has ubuntu and kubuntu that I know of
<yellabs> i just made an costum version livecd , running it right now, i was wondering what to do next...
<yellabs> lol
<albech> im about to upgrade my video driver, but i cant find nvidia go drivers for GeForce Go 7400
<SleepingSloth> bullgard4, of course they are - they're written for free. if the developer feels like taking a particular course of action, he will. if the community at large decides to add or change functionality. simple answer. if you don't like it, change it....
<hetauma> hi I deleted the linux partition and now I can'
<albech> they only have new versions of the Go models
<josiahw> how do I convert a batch of images from .ppm to .jpg?
<mols> Hello. I have many ppp connections(ppp0, ppp1, ppp2.). How to kill only ppp0?
<josiahw> or extract all images from a pdf into .jpg format
<hetauma> hi I deleted the linux partition and now I can't boot windows. I don't have a windows cd so I can "fixmbr" is there any way to fix mbr from a linux live cd ?
<albech> mols: do an ifconfig to see which ones are running
<unop__> ardchoille: when you download the ubuntu DVD (not counting the alternate DVD), is that not a live DVD?
<carl> anyone here know how to get mapi going on evolution ???
<unop__> ardchoille: when you download the ubuntu DVD (not counting the alternate DVD), is that not a live DVD?
<albech> you can shut them down by '/etc/init.d/net.ppp# stop
<ardchoille> unop: the livedvd is a conglomeration of the desktop, alternate and server livecd's
<carl> a repository and some stuff containing all that is needed
<yellabs> hetauma read here for your problem and solution http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t365026.html
<yellabs> hope it helps
<unop__> ardchoille: but it allows you to run live sessions right?
<ardchoille> Unicron: the boot menu will allow you to boot into the desktop live environment, or the server text-based installer, or the alternate text-based installer
<ardchoille> unop:  the boot menu will allow you to boot into the desktop live environment, or the server text-based installer, or the alternate text-based installer
<ardchoille> I'll have to stop relying on tab completion, lol
<icesword> ardchoille: why is it
<shear> sleep `echo "60*60*6" | bc`; amarok -p
<ardchoille> icesword: That's just the way they made the livedvd
<shear> that should do the trick
<yellabs> oh nice command
<yellabs> does the livedvd have kubuntu on it too
 * shear can finally sleep, also, as well
<yellabs> or just plain ubuntu
<shear> night all
<josiahw> anybody?
<ardchoille> yellabs: The ubuntu livedvd does not include kubuntu
<stephen-mason> hey guyyssss
<stephen-mason> i have vmware server, how do i install windows into it?
<yellabs> josiahw, whats up
<KevinK> download/buy a windows cd image (iso-format)
<stephen-mason> cant i do it from cd?
<KevinK> create a new virutal maschine
<KevinK> tell vmware to use the iso-image
<KevinK> define a harddisk
<KevinK> and click play
<Bruum> Hello.. Im using Linsys wirless router / Pci card in my ubuntu pc.. And for some reason i can only download with 100kb/sec from server i know are faster.. i have normaly 430kb/sec with my laptop using the same wirless router.. Someone know if the drivers who come with ubuntu are stabil?
<josiahw> yellabs: I have about 1000 .ppm images I extracted from a pdf... i need them to be .jpg
<KevinK> you can do it
<KevinK> put your cd in your drive
<NAiL> How can I prevent some "strategic" modules from loading at boot? eg. soundcore, usbcore, fbcon, vesafb?
<stephen-mason> when i clicked play it just went to play and then stoped again
<KevinK> and define the drive
<josiahw> yellabs: so i either need a batch image converter or a way to extract all images from pdf into .jpg
<KevinK> in the new vm
<KevinK> and click play
<stephen-mason> you mind if i IM you kevinK?
<albech> whats the difference with installing Nvidia Go drivers and normal Nvidia drivers?
<unop__> ardchoille: i wonder why kde apps are listed in the DVD then? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/hardy-dvd-i386.list
<albech> the go drivers enable better powersaving?
<KevinK> no, i dont mind
<ardchoille> unop: Ah, that's Hardy Herron, I don't know much about that release yet.
<yellabs> josiahw, your read is here http://www.mohdshakir.net/2007/11/06/nikon-d40x-in-ubuntu-linux
<Bruum> !help linksys | Bruum
<ardchoille> unop: You might wanna join #ubuntu+1 and ask there.
<yellabs> ppmtojpeg convert
<yellabs> good luck
<yellabs> !ppmtojpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppmtojpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bruum> !linksys | Bruum
<yellabs> hmm, any way , i am of to work
<yellabs> bye all
<Bruum> Hello.. Im using Linsys wirless router / Pci card in my ubuntu pc.. And for some reason i can only download with 100kb/sec from server i know are faster.. i have normaly 430kb/sec with my laptop using the same wirless router.. Someone know if the drivers who come with ubuntu are stabil?
<unop__> ardchoille: well, that doesn't explain this then :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.list
<josiahw> yellabs: thank you
<ardchoille> unop_: It could be that the info I read was in error, I don't know.
<unop__> ardchoille: it's ok, i'm just curious to know why a DVD wouldnt include both gnome and kde -- but ti appears that they both are
<doktoreas> hello
<doktoreas> i noticed that keeping a page with flash movie open with firefox
<ardchoille> unop_: I bet you can download the lidvd and find out :)
<doktoreas> raise the memory used by it
<doktoreas> and also cpu
<Macen> does ubuntu have php5.2.5 available from it's YUM?
<ardchoille> Macen: s/yum/apt/  ;)
<unop__> ardchoille: i'm not so interested in kde or gnome to be honest .. let alone a DVD full of the two
<Macen> does apt have php5.2.5 available?
<travisat> Macen: I beleive so
<Macen> great
<Macen> so
<cwe_PutiecH> HAI.........................................kENALAN??????
<unop__> Macen: http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out for sure
<travisat> wait im only seeing 5.2.3
<ardchoille> Macen: Open a terminal and type: apt-cache policy php5
<iNtERrUpT> Hi all
<inspired> hi. is java + firefox on amd64 not possible without 32-bit firefox?
<travisat> I just used aptitude show php5 and it is 5.2.3
<travisat> on gutsy
<unop__> it seems 5.2.3 is the latest on gutsy
<Macen> what are the major differences between centos and ubuntu?
<kijjaz> Hi. I'm using scons to compile an application for ubuntu gutsy. It says Checking for C library jpeg... no, ERROR: 'jpeg' must be installed! .. What is the package i need for "jpeg library"?
<Macen> yea i see lots of 5.2.3's
<travisat> Macen: they are different
<Macen> in what way?
<unop__> Macen: centos is a redhat/fedora derivative, ubuntu is a debian derivative
<Macen> what does that mean though? very different commands?
<Macen> i'm currently using rhel4
<Macen> not overly impressed really
<Macen> am i in for a learning curve with ubuntu?
<stephen-mason> whats the best bittorrent client for linux?
<travisat> Macen: not commands, but configs and filesystem layout can be a little different, also package manager, I think it is a matter of preference
<ardchoille> Macen: CentOS is based on Red Hat, which uses rpm/YUM. Ubuntu is based on debian, which uses deb/apt
<inspired> kijjaz, apt-cache search libjpeg
<SleepingSloth> Macen: not in my experience
<inspired> stephen-mason, Deluge or Transmission
<inspired> I use Deluge. I love it
<SleepingSloth> stephen-mason,  i second that, deluge rocks
<travisat> Macen: I find it easier to do stuff in the command line in debian based systems, but that is most likely because I know them better
<stephen-mason> where would i download that?
<Macen> does ubuntu have rsync?
<travisat> Macen: yes
<SleepingSloth> sudo apt-get deuge, stephen-mason
<unop__> Macen: centos and ubuntu have the same linux commands but the commands could differ when it comes to administration
<unop__> Macen: yes, almost every distro has rsync
<albech> how do i reboot my ubuntu in command line only?
<ardchoille> Macen: fwiw, I have an 8 year old niece who tried Fedora and Ubuntu, she ended up sticking with Ubuntu
<travisat> the biggest difference I have noticed is in /etc
<unop__> albech: sudo shutdown -r now
<albech> unop__: thanks
<travisat> albech: sudo reboot
<Macen> ubuntu is a bit alien to me
<travisat> fedora/redhat is a bit alien to me :)
<unop__> Macen: not surprising if you havent used it :)
<stephen-mason> i get invalid operation deuge?
<SleepingSloth> stephen-mason, my mistake, that should have said sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<ardchoille> Macen: Anything new is going to feel a bit alien, but Ubuntu is easy to learn
<Macen> yes
<josiahw> can you use * to represent all files in a dir? Example: pnmtojpeg /images/*.pnm *.jpg
<stephen-mason> thankyou, :)
<SleepingSloth> stephen-mason,  no worries
<unop__> josiahw: thats probably not going to do what you expect
<stephen-mason> what about an application similar to dreamweaver?
<ardchoille> josiahw: yes, that will process all .pnm images
<travisat> josiahw: * and spaces in file names causes problems
<unop__> josiahw: for i in /path/to/*.pnm; do pnm2jpg $i ${i/pnm/jpg}; done
<ardchoille> unop__: Nice :)
<SleepingSloth> stephen-mason, it depends - what dreamweaver functionality do you need?
<unop__> ardchoille: I dont think his command will do it, the shell is not going to glob *.jpg if they dont exist
<kijjaz> inspired: oh thanks. now it's done thanks.
<stephen-mason> i mainly use the css dialog boxes so i dont have to type it, lol, so something simmilar
<josiahw> unop__: what do you mean for i?
<travisat> josiahw: just type in what he said
<josiahw> what does the i represent
<unop__> josiahw: thats part of the command
<groovingsoul> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<groovingsoul> , Could anyone tell me hoy to run that from the dpkg directorie? , which command i have to write on the console?
<josiahw> ah
<josiahw> unop__: thank you
<unop__> josiahw: i represents a variable
<ardchoille> josiahw: "for i in" means "do this for each file in the directory"
<travisat> groovingsoul: in terminal run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<josiahw> ah
<groovingsoul> ty, was quite easy, doesn't it xD
<unop__> josiahw: if your file names have spaces, you might need to quote $i
<albech> hmm
<travisat> unop__: even then it might not work
<albech> i wanted to restart my system so it wasnt in X
<albech> so i can  install a new Nvidia driver
<unop__> travisat: why?
<ardchoille> josiahw: You can also use "a" or "j" or "g" instead of i as long as you keep track of what your variables are doing and keep them seperated
<travisat> unop__: depends on how pnm2jpg handles spaces and filenames
<albech> how do i reboot my system so it only boots in a terminal window with no X started
<unop__> travisat: but if you quoted them, i dont see a problem  -  for i in /path/to/*.pnm; do pnm2jpg "$i" "${i/pnm/jpg}"; done
<albech> anyone?
<groovingsoul> damm, it's about a serial device for fax-printting, can i have any model? (i have no fax at all)
<travisat> unop__: it probably will work, I just know spaces can cause headaches
<unop__> travisat: spaces do cause headaches, which is why you should _always_ quote variables to be safe
<albech> how can i kill X without restarting it, so i get a terminal
<albech> ?
<travisat> albech: sude /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SleepingSloth> stephen-mason, i have a feeling the closest match is to use eclipse, then install a plugin for it called erk, hang on... but your best bet is probably to try some of the options from the repositories, and see which one(s) suit you
<travisat> albech: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<travisat> albech: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get it going againg
<stephen-mason> i have installed flash player but its not working?
<stephen-mason> :S
<travisat> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<travisat> stephen-mason: there is a deb for gutsy floating around that works
<icesword> does wine support rpcss service of m$
<ardchoille> Is it not a good idea to install the flash player from the mozilla site? I did that and it works great. But, did I make a boo boo?
<travisat> ardchoille: I don't think so, just harder to uninstall
<ardchoille> travisat: Ah, ok. fwiw, it's v 9.0r115
<groovingsoul> Please input serial device for fax-printing (e.g. ttyS0),, anyone can help me with this?
<travisat> groovingsoul: what exactly are you doing?
<oxeimon> hey, how do I unsuspend a process that I accidentally suspended via ctrl-s?
<groovingsoul> i checked a fax program, to help a friend, and i didn't finished the lrfax install
<groovingsoul> now i'm trying to get somo sound drivers
<travisat> groovingsoul: uninstall the fax program
<travisat> groovingsoul: then install your drivers
<groovingsoul> some* but there's the problem with that fax thing
<josiahw> unop__: I just get this for each image: ppmtojpeg: Too many arguments.  The only argument acceptedis the input file specification.
<pajamian> oxeimon: I think it's ctrl-Q not sure, but that usually fixes it when I hit ctrl-s in less.
<groovingsoul> i want to just stop that
<groovingsoul> ok travisat, let's see if it works ty
<oxeimon> pajamian: hahah amazing. thanks so much
<pajamian> yw :-)
<shade052> anyone know where to get packages for "hot-babe" for amd64 arch.
<unop__> josiahw: for i in /path/to/*.pnm; do pnm2jpg $i; done
<pajamian> I know how it is, I do that too when I'm viewing a file in less and go to search and forget I'm not in emacs.
<travisat> shade052: google
<ardchoille> !info hot-babe
<ubotu> Package hot-babe does not exist in gutsy
<travisat> :(
<ikonia> shade052: I'm not aware of that package are you making a genuine request
<josiahw> unop__: ok that worked ... thank you
<ardchoille> Interesting, "apt-cache search hot-babe" returned the package and desc. (gutsy here)
<unop__> ardchoille: ubotu probably doesn't like hot-babe :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<jussi01> hot babe is in medibuntu iirc
<ardchoille> jussi01: Ah, that's why. Good catch
<ardchoille> I keep forgetting I have medibuntu enabled
<stephen-mason> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
 * MenZa sings Queen - Flash!
<shade052> ikonia: yup.. is a debian pkg. lot of debate going on slash dot weather it should have been included in the pkg... Is a system monitor where i girl removes clothes as the cpu usage increases
<ikonia> I see
<bazhang> heh
<shade052> travisat: giving error on make
<travisat> shade052: well I just install mediubuntu and hot-babe for kicks
<Poul|Raider> SleepingSloth - http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 related to the reboot stuff with nvidia driver
<shade052> travisat: how did you get the required pkg?
<Syntux> When I run System -> Help and Support; which files does Yelp open?
<novato_br> everyone using ubuntu 7.10 ?
<travisat> shade052: google medibuntu, follow instruction to install in apt, then apt-get install hot-babe
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<novato_br> hi dudes, everybody is on unbuntu 7.10 ?
<novato_br> is it stable ?
<shade052> travisat: will try.. thnks
<ardchoille> novato_br: I have been using 7.10 for a while and haven't seen any problems with it.
<travisat> shade052: it is really stupid btw
<novato_br> i think so that i'll get it
<shade052> travisat: just wanted to see what the fuss is all about?
<travisat> shade052: well of course
<travisat> shade052: not into hentai myself so
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i have a weird problem. i can't rename/name files via nautilus in my home directory anymore. can you guys please help?
<elbermungsterses> oh, and i'm still kind of new to linux.
<travisat> elbermungsterses: what is the error
<charles__> yes please post the error message if there is one
<elbermungsterses> well, the rename option shows up on the right-click menu but i can't delete the old name and type in a new one.
 * k3asd buondì
<elbermungsterses> i can  do it fine in the command line, but it's nautilus that's the problem.
<elius> how can i set subdomains on ubuntu 7.10 and apache?
<ikonia> elius: that's dns
<ikonia> elius: apache treats subdomains, just like a domain
<elbermungsterses> i think it's linked to a wierd directory in my home directory called "file:".
<travisat> elbermungsterses: well if you can do it in command line but not in nautilus I can't help, I don't use nautilus myself
<elius> ikonia> i want users to type "subdomain.mysite.com" will go to a certian directory, can it be done with apache?
<elbermungsterses> oh.
<travisat> elbermungsterses: somebody else might help though
<ikonia> elius: id you have a dns name for subdomain.mysite.com pointing at your IP - sure, apache just treats the subdomain in the same way (config/setup) as a regular domain
<elbermungsterses> okay, thanks anyway travisat.
<pajamian> elius yes, you need to set the DNS for the subdomain to point to your server then you need to set up name based virtual hosts in apache and have a seperate virtualhost container for each subdomain.
<jenda> what path is pidgin installed to? I'm trying to compile a plugin and it asks for the path to pidgin's installation and to its plugins folder
<elbermungsterses> can anyone else shed some light on my situation.
<elbermungsterses> ?
<charles__> elber try to use thunar and make sure that it's just nautilus that's the issue
<elius> pajamian> im testing it on my pc for now(localhost), how do i configure apache? pretty much lost here
<ikonia> elius: you need to configure apache to host the subdomain - like a normal domain
<pajamian> one min and I'll give you more detailed help with it elius
<ikonia> elius: eg: www.mysite.com = 10.11.216.1 subdomain.mysite.com 10.11.16.2 - it makes no difference to apache what the url is
<elbermungsterses> okay charles__
<erUSUL> jenda: dpkg -L pidgin
<elbermungsterses> now installing
<elius> ikonia> that's not what i want to do, that's simply re-directing, i want to create sub domains so sub.mysite.com will have a root directory of /var/www/sub for example
<Kate_mins> hello, does it possible to mount drive from ssh connection ?
<ikonia> elius: and thats exactly what I've just said
<elius> Kate_mins> yes, fuse can do it
<ikonia> elius: configure subdomain.mysite.com as a SEPERATE site
<travisat> Kate_mins: yes
<elius> ikonia> how do i do that?
<ikonia> elius: the domain name means nothing to apache - it's just another site, you could have mysite.subdomain.another.subdomain.mysite.com and apache doesn't are
<pajamian> elius: ok, you need to set up name based virtual hosts for each site you want
<ikonia> elius: do you know how to set apache up to host a site ?
<pajamian> I'll find a link fo ryou, one sec
<Kate_mins> elius: i am new to Ubuntu,(i have desktop verison) can you explain me what are the steps for mounting drive from ssh ?
<elius> ikonia> just using a simple install, i didnt configure anything on my own, that's why im asking
<pajamian> elius: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<erUSUL> Kate_mins: Places>Connect to server ??
<ikonia> elius:  pajamian has just given you an excellent link
<elius> thanks pajamian, i've been reading that page but i cant get it to work
<Kate_mins> erUSUL: yes , i connected via ssh
<pajamian> elius: ok, what's the problem?
<oxigen> hi, is there any chronometer available for gnome or kde?
<orlandoj> how can i change th IP of ubuntu grafically ?
<shade052> elbermungsterses : is there a lock symbol on the file you want to rename?
<ikonia> elius: orlandoj system --> admin --> network
<elbermungsterses> nope, it's in my home directory, and i can't rename folders either.
<elbermungsterses> it works fine in Thunar though.
<elius> pajamian> either the subdomain doest work or i'm getting "Unable to open logs error"
<_rodders> Can I install the server version of 7.10 using the Desktop CD by typing "server" at the point
<_rodders> of the installation screen
<pajamian> elius: ok, what happens when, "the subdomain doesn't work"?
<ikonia> elius: one moment
<Kate_mins> ikonia: can you help me please ?
<charles__> cool, glad thunar works
<ikonia> Kate_mins: hopefully - what's up
<elius> pajamian> getting 404
<Kate_mins> ikonia: fine thanks :) how are you ?
<ikonia> elius: Kate_mins I meant what is the problem
<ikonia> elius: sorry
<pajamian> so if you browse to ... say http://subdomain.example.com/ you get a 404 on that page (if example.com is your domain)?
<ikonia> Kate_mins: I meant what is the problem
<bazhang> _rodders: no
<Kate_mins> ikonia: I would like to mount a drive via ssh ? is it possible ?
<ikonia> Kate_mins: sure, that's possible. It uses a technology called "fuse"
<elbermungsterses> there's a wierd directory that appered recently in my home dir called "file:" , shade052
<elius> pajamian> yep
<pajamian> elius: ok ... can you paste the virtualhost section of your httpd.conf into the paste bin?
<elbermungsterses> and i moved in some files with nautilus in root mode to my home directory.
<shade052> elbermungsterses : are you sure you did not create it?
<_rodders> can I install the server edition of 7.10 using the desktop cd version?
<bazhang> _rodders: no again
<elius> pajamian> yea, just a minute
<Kate_mins> ikonia: can you write me the steps to use "Fuse" ? or give me link to a guide on the net ?
<elbermungsterses> no, it just appeared and inside there are some empty folders.
<shade052> elbermungsterses : are you sure you have user permissions for the file you want to rename?
<ikonia> Kate_mins: there is somethin on https://help.ubuntu.com
<egoleo> hello
<bazhang> hi
<egoleo> how do i install the latest kde on feisty
<travisat> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<elbermungsterses> yes, no lock symbol. in fact, i can't rename any file or folder in my home directory ,shade052
<bazhang> kde4?
<shade052> elbermungsterses :  weird.. i am clueless.. sorry
<charles__> elber from the command prompt can you do a ls -al on your home directory and see what the permissions are?
<ardchoille> egoleo: To install the latest stable kde environment: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> Kate_mins: look for sshfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS?highlight=%28sshfs%29
<elbermungsterses> oh, and another thing. i deleted and moved in some files with sudo nautilus lately. is this the problem?
<egoleo> will that give me kde4 which is the latest?
<bazhang> no egoleo
<elius> pajamian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53844/ sorry for the delay
<stephen-mason> whats the best media player for audio?
<charles__> elber they were in your home directory?
<ardchoille> elbermungsterses: To check to see if root owns any files in your home: find $HOME -user root
<oxigen> is there any chronometer available for gnome or kde?
<pajamian> elius: np, looking
<erUSUL> elbermungsterses: depends on what files you moved but do file managment with root privs is usually a _bad_ idea
<egoleo> that is what i want actually
<egoleo> i want the latest kde man
<egoleo> kde4.0
<bazhang> amarok stephen-mason seems to get the nod quite often
<yacc> Just wondering, what is the best place to discuss multimedia problem on Linux? Specifically, broken DVDs that store their data it seems in the IFO files?
<ardchoille> egoleo: kde4 is neither stable nor finished, just fyi
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> i want it
<levander> Can someone explain to me the seemingly weird way Ubuntu packages GNOME themes?  It seems like if you install one, it uninstalls the other.
<bazhang> egoleo: #kubuntu-kde4 is waiting for you ;]
<ardchoille> !kde4 | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<levander> Like the silicon-theme package has this line in its 'apt-cache show' output: ""
<pajamian> elius: the first thing that jumps out at me is you should have an IP address next to the virtualhost keyword, not a hostname, so you should change localhost there to 127.0.0.1
<levander> This line: "Replaces: ubuntu-artwork (<< 31)"
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<bazhang> np
<pajamian> elius: other than that, to rule out the log files as being a problem you can comment out the ErrorLog lines...
<charles__> elber moving files around with sudo can be a bad idea when doing it to directories outside of the root directories
<egoleo> so how do install it
<egoleo> apt-get kubuntu-kde4
<pajamian> elius: and other than that ... well, there's more, heh...
<egoleo> is give me error
<travisat> egoleo: reed tje [age
<egoleo> i need the latest plse
<travisat> I mean read the page
<egoleo> what?
<elius> pajamian> it starts fine, i got foo.localhost not working but for some strange reason i got sub.localhost working but directing to /var/www (which is the main dir)
<egoleo> which page
<travisat> !kde4
<StrangeCharm_> Why is it that, whenever I put root inside an LVM group, on a RAID array, or on an encrypted volume - even though I have a separate /boot - I always get an 'operating system not found' error when I turn on the machine - even when I try to set up similar arrangements on different machines?
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bazhang> egoleo: did you visit that channel?
<pajamian> elius: my experience with servers is with centos (I can hear the boos now) I use ubuntu for the desktop, but apache config should be largely the same for both ...
<Kate_mins> ikonia: I can't find the guide of "Fuse" , can you help me please how can i mount the drive from ssh ?
<bazhang> elbermungsterses: how about creating a new file and trying to rename that--what happens then
<travisat> egoleo: I don't think anybody here will give you more information quicker then those on the first link in that factoid
<pajamian> elius: you need to change <VirtualHost localhost> to <VirtualHost 127.0.0.1> in both instances, I'm pretty sure of that.
<user_> Hello, I have a bit of a problem connecting my ubuntu laptop to the router following a crash due to low battery last night.. ceteribus paribus
<elius> pajamian> i did that, same thing
<egoleo> yeah
<egoleo> seen it
<egoleo> thnx
<user_> IP address gets assigned, but I cant ping or access router/internet via wireless
<bazhang> np x2
<pajamian> elius: also NameVirtualHost localhost should be NameVirtualHost 127.0.0.1
<pajamian> and similar for any listen line that would be above that...
<pajamian> then comment out the ErrorLog lines just so you know those aren't causing the problem (you can add them back later) ...
<pajamian> and ...
<travisat> get kicked for flooding
<pajamian> I would recommend *not* using /var/www as your document root on either domain, I would recommend using /var/www/html as the docroot for the main domain and /var/www/html/foo as the docroot for the subdomain.
<kennyyu__> hi
<kennyyu__> when I cvs I got problems... I think it's because of the proxy. can you tell me a way to set proxy for my cvs client?
<kennyyu__> I mean... command line cvs
<levander> Man there is a mess of packages in the Canonical repositories that offer GNOME themes.  No one's unified these packages at all.
<pajamian> elius: also make sure that apache has permissions to access the docroots (both of them) it needs read access, and it needs write access if you're running any scripts (cgi or php, etc) that need to write to the files there.
<LetsGo67> I get no sound when using gtk-recordmydesktop, can someone help me fix that please?
<travisat> levander: that is why I use gnome-look to get themes
<bio> Hello
<inertial> is there any way to have different panel system monitors showing load on individual cores?
<pajamian> elius: also make sure that foo.localhost is listed in your hosts file
<inertial> as in- is there a system monitor for the panel that can do it? the basic system monitor in gnome doesn't seem to allow for that
<bazhang> hi bio
<bio> I am using ubuntu. I have 4Gb of ram but the system only recognizes 3.5Gb. What can I do for this?
<pajamian> elius: once you've checked all that and fixed it up let me know if you still have problems.
<bazhang> 64bit bio
<travisat> bio: don't worry about it unless you actually need 4 gigs of ram
<bio> bazhang, cpu x64 but os on x32 bit.
<bio> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 2.88GHz] mem[Physical : 3546MB, 84.3% free] disk[Total : 481.25GB, 38.80% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<travisat> bio: 32bit os can only handle about 3.5
<bascule> surely there is a high-mem kernel
<egoleo> lots of dependency calls
<bio> oh
<LetsGo67> I get no sound when using gtk-recordmydesktop, can someone help me fix that please?
<bazhang> need the 64bit to use it all bio
<roddersg> Can i install the server version of 7.10 from the desktop edition?
<bio> I did not know of it. Shame.
<elius> pajamian> foo.localhost should direct to 127.0.0.1?
<egoleo> is anyone using acer 4520 here
<egoleo> i need to get webcam work
<pajamian> elius: yes
<LetsGo67> !recordmydesktop > letsgo67
<egoleo> and my nvidia card also not working
<travisat> bio: but unless you are doing video/photo/3d editting you really don't need that much at this point in time
<ikonia> elius: apologies, I was on the phone
<bascule> bio: see if there is a server kernel, cause 32bit can do more than 3.5 with paging table trickery, but you loe performance
<ikonia> bascule PAE
<bio> I don't really need 4Gb of ram but if I need it once, i would like to use them :-)
<travisat> bio: well if you want it go to 64bit os
<travisat> bio: but 64bit is not as well supported as 32bit imo
<brizben> has anyone had issues with google earth on ubuntu logging them out. Every time I run google earth I get logged out
<ce_moedz> ygjghkuuhl
<bio> travisat, but 64bit os is a little different. I mean the libraries and other things, am I wrong?
<roddersg> exit
<travisat> bio: everything compiled is different
<ikonia> bio not visually different to the end user
<inertial> so nobody knows of a good system monitor for multi core systems?
<elius> pajamian> my config is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53845/ now, i got "127.0.0.1 foo.localhost" on /etc/hosts and still no go, foo.localhost directs to /var/www instead of /var/www/foo
<travisat> bio: but you will only notice the difference in trying to install some 3rd party apps like flash, becuase most of them are 32bit
<bio> Hmm I will think about it. But so far I don't have any ram problems, I will stick to 32bit.
<elius> foo.localhost shows the same result as localhost
<ikonia> elius: the servername is not foo.127.0.0.1
<scotch> hey, I have trouble uninstalling a packet
<bascule> inertial: gkrellm
<ikonia> elius: 127.0.0.1 is na IP
<user_> Hello, I do not get any network access to my router or the WAN following a hard crash last night.. I get assigned an IP address via DHCP but ping is not possible etc.. any ideas?
<pajamian> elius: change the ServerName lines back
<ikonia> elius: server name is localhost
<travisat> bio: I actually find that 2gigs is more then enough for almost everything
<elius> opps
<scotch> dpkg tellt me, that the package in in avery bad state and that I should reinstall it before removal, but reinstalling fails
<travisat> dkpg --configure
<travisat> run that scothc
<ChrisGibbs> user_: are you running any firewalls?
<inertial> bascule: ok i'll try that
<bio> travisat, as you see, I use only ~12% of my ram. The point is when I play games (fps games) I need enough ram. ETQW eats lot of ram, ET also.
<BuksH> help: my ubuntu LAMP sever keeps reboot every hour (Gutsy and Hardy) both does this.
<elius> pajamian, ikonia > i've set "ServerName localhost" and its the same
<scotch> travisat: k, thx
<travisat> scotch: you might try dpkg --configure -a
<travisat> scotch: I think I left out the -a
<pajamian> elius: you restart httpd?
<travisat> bio: I understand, but I play games too, and I have never gone above 2gigs personally
<pajamian> elius: and the second ServerName is foo.localhost?
<elius> pajamian> ofcourse
<pajamian> elius: brb
<LetsGo67> There is a folder in my trash that I cannot delete, can someone help me please?
<user_> ChrisGibbs: I havent got firestarter installed, i didnt change iptables rules or anything
<travisat> LetsGo67: in a terminal  cd .Trash
<travisat> then rm whatever is there that you want to delete
<erUSUL> BuksH: any clue on the logs ? ( /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages )
<elius> pajamian> used foo.127.0.0.1, changed it and it works!
<LetsGo67> travistat: apparently .Trash doesn't exist.
<StrangeCharm_> what is wrong with the setup for encrypted volumes?
<ChrisGibbs> user_: what kind of response do you get back from pinging your router?
<elius> pajamian, ikonia, thanks alot for your help :)
<travisat> LetsGo67: ah well
<Malinthe> does anyone here use grip for ripping cd's? i have a problem with grip. it's freedb querying fails everytime. i also tried asunder but it fails too. any ideas guys?
<ikonia> elius: well done
<user_> ChrisGibbs: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<travisat> LetsGo67: do you use gnome or kde
<BuksH> erusul: I cant see anything in syslog. This is a clean install only using MySQL
<LetsGo67> Travistat: Xfce.
<scotch> travisat: I get the same error when trying to run configure
<travisat> LetsGo67: ah well I don't know about its trash
<inertial> bascule: any way to have gkrellm display within a gnome panel?
<travisat> scotch: hmm
<travisat> scotch: what error
<bascule> inertial: maybe, you can tell it not to go to the taskbar ...
<erUSUL> BuksH: and the other log?
<StrangeCharm_> is there any documentation on how to set up encrypted volumes with the 7.10 installer?
<erUSUL> BuksH: maybe it is a hardware error? CPU overheating?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm_: thats not supported
<user_> ChrisGibbs: Everything was workign fine until laptop ran out of battery last night (hardcrash). Now it seems upset.. eth1 and eth0 both display this behaviour, other LAN clients working fine. IP address is assigned by router, but DNS servers are not fed through properly
<ikonia> StrangeCharm_: not within the current installer
<BuksH> erusul: what other log? i am rather new to ubuntu, but windows programmer for eeons.
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<bascule> user_: operation not permitted is firewall, try sudo iptables -F then sudo ping <router>
<StrangeCharm_> ikonia: not even on the alternate install cd? it seems to have support for encrypted volumes, i just can't find documentation on how to use it properly
<LetsGo67> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> StrangeCharm_ not sure about the alt/server cd, I don't know
<brizben> any poeple who can trouble shoot google earth on Ubuntu for me here?
<pajamian> elius: the ServerName has to match whatever you're entering in your browser, so if you're entering foo.127.0.0.1 in the browser then yes, that's what the servername has to be.
<pythonn> how can i install a .rpm package, my archive manager tells that this type is not supported?
<travisat> pythonn: alien
<travisat> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<pajamian> elius: but it should be foo.localhost
<ChrisGibbs> user_:  what is in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<user_> bascule: Thanks, still getting same error (Operation not permitted)
<ikonia> pythonn: don't install rpm's on ubuntu, they are not indended for ubuntu
<pythonn> ok
<bazhang> pythonn: what package
<pythonn> asymptote, a drawing program
<scotch> travisat: http://paste.uni.cc/18212
<pajamian> elius: and sorry for running off, had to deal with cleaning up my son a bit, he's toilet training.
<user_> ChrisGibbs: I checked it after googling web forums.. it looks nearly empty,"auto Io iface Io inet loopback"
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: that page just seesm to say 'it works in 7.10' when my experiences disagree
<bascule> user_: ? make no sense to me at all
<travisat> pythonn: that might be in ubuntu repos
<bazhang> pythonn: best to use something similar from the repos--rpms are bad juju
<pythonn> ok
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: there's the expected debian-like interface on the installer, but when it's finished, it just doesn't boot
<ChrisGibbs> user1: seems like your eth0 and eth1 are missing then
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: well you asked for documentation, I personally use truecrypt on a seperate harddisk and don't encrypt any main partitino
<ChrisGibbs> user_: seems like your eth0 and eth1 are missing
<user_> bascule: Sorry, as requested by you:  sudo iptables -F then sudo ping <router> -> I still get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: 'feature supported' is not documentation
<user_> ChrisGibbs: I see, the network
<bascule> user_: sure  understood what you said, just not the result :D
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: well on that page was a link to a bunch of how-tos
<user_> ChrisGibb: I see, the nm-applet shows connection, oddly enough
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: all of which are not designed for 7.10
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: I see
<bascule> ChrisGibbs: using network manager, does it create interface files?
<Kate_mins> hello , on the desktop ment : System - Preferences - Remote Desktop , is it possible to change the configuration of "Remote Desktop" from ssh ?
<ChrisGibbs> user_: I seemed to think that nm was just a front for interfaces file
<elius> pajamian> no problem at all, thanks again
<ChrisGibbs> user_: maybe i am mistaken
<user_> ChrisGibbs, baschule: I would think so too, hence the surprise - nm-applet "connection information" shows  fixed IP for machine applied correctly, but primary DNS stays on router IP
<LetsGo67> !ops > LetsGo67
<ikonia> LetsGo67: what are you doing
<user_> ChrisGibbs: ifconfig also shows ip address as assigned by router
<ikonia> LetsGo67: that command is not a play thing
<bascule> user_: you are using static IP? thought you wanted DHCP
<ChrisGibbs> user_: maybe try editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand and restarting networking (lets rule out nm for sure)
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: 7.10 is the first version of ubuntu to allegedly support encryption out-of-the-box. except that my experience is that it doesn't work like expected, so i'm looking for the documentation that explains how it *does* work
<LetsGo67> ikonia, I sent it to myself, will they envade my pms now?
<user_> my router assigns the static IP for the machine via DHCP
<user_> bascule: my router assigns the static IP for the machine via DHCP
<slashem> I know how to program, where can I find out how to start hacking on an ubuntu package such as gnome?
<bascule> user_: dichotomy of terms
<ikonia> LetsGo67: it summons operator staff
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: looks like you have to use the alternate install cd and set up lvm in it to get to the encrypted options
<unop> user_: you couldnt call that a "static" ip -- more a "permanent" dhcp lease
<slashem> that is to say, hack around on the gnome source and use it locally
<bazhang> LetsGo67: best to /msg ubotu keyword
<bascule> user_: dhcp and static are different things
<ChrisGibbs> unop: lol
<Seveas> bascule, not necessarily
<LetsGo67> LetsGo67, oh sorry, now I get it.
<stdin> LetsGo67: operators also have highlights on the call, just /msg ubotu if you want to see who are ops
<BuksH> Any advice on troubleshooting LAMP server (Gutsy and Hardy) reboots? happens every hour like clockwork
<Seveas> bascule, ISC dhcpd is perfectly capable of issuing static IP addresses :)
<bascule> Seveas: ? well d stands for dynamic :))
<unop> ChrisGibbs: i'm serious
<bascule> 's head pops
<LetsGo67> But their names do not show up in the chat room.
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: i've been playing with the alt-cd for a few weeks; i've found encryption options, i've set them up the way that i'd expect it to work, with or without lvm, but when all is said and done, my systems never boot
<ikonia> daemon
<ChrisGibbs> unop: i know :)
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<bazhang> hi doktoreas
<user_> unop, seveas, bascule: I tell the router to assign a "static IP via DHCP", the machine accepts it via DHCP without prior knowledge, so its a static IP, dynamically assigned?
<Kate_mins> hello , does it possible to change the settings of "System - Preferences - Remote Desktop" from ssh ?
<doktoreas> i am using powertop to check power consumption, and i noticed that 66% is coming from nvidia
<unop> user_: what does D in DHCP stand for?
<Seveas> user_, that would be a correct description
<user_> unop: dynamic!! would you like me to change it re: my issue?
<LetsGo67> Did I just call the ops on myself?
<unop> Seveas: errm no - it's not SHCP eh?
<stdin> LetsGo67: you can set highlights on certain words, and many ops (including myself) have a highlight on ! ops (without the space), incase the bot lags or is down
<bazhang> this is better than #trivia
<user_> :D you're torturing a noob here
<Seveas> unop, dude, read the dhcpd manual
<LetsGo67> stdin, I didn't know that irc does that.
<ChrisGibbs> unop: user_  i think we are getting caught up in terminology, i think we understand the problem that is occurring
<user_> ChrisGibbs: maybe i should do the interfaces manually, do I have to deactivate nm-applet
<Seveas> ISC dhcpd is perfectly capable of issuing static IP addresses via dhcp
<Seveas> and so can many routers
<stdin> unop: my dhcp server sets static IP so some hosts, it's still dynamic for others
<bascule> i guess the DHCP server can always bind an ip to the requesting MAC, not hard really ...
<stdin> LetsGo67: it's a client setting
<unop> stdin: i think it would be correct to say your DHCP has a permanent lease assigned for certain computers
<ChrisGibbs> user_: you can kill the nm if you want and manually config the interfaces if you want
<user_> bascule: perhaps "static ip" refers to client side setting? it always gets assigned the same IP
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: well I can't find anything on it, so well sry
<LetsGo67> My time is wrong, is says 12:49, can someone help me change it please?  it constantly changes on its own.
<BuksH> Any pointer for troubleshooting hourly ubuntu server reboots. Its driving me crazy!
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: thanks for trying
<user_> ChrisGibbs: i shall try that
<stdin> unop: no, it just sees that it has a certain MAC and so gives it a specific IP with a standard lease
<bascule> user_: despite all this, operation not permitted on sudo ping is the first hurdle IMO :)
<unop> BuksH: examine your server's logs?
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: I find personally that encrypted the root partition slows stuff down, it might be better to have a seperate home partition encrypted
<unop> stdin: exactly what i meant, even though that interface with that MAC address always recieves the same IP address, i wouldnt call it _static_
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: and there are a lot of tutorials to do that floating around
<BuksH> unop: which server logs? i have looked as system log, but find nothing strange
<stdin> unop: it doesn't change, what else would you call that? undynamic?
<unop> BuksH: ruled out hardware problems? overheating, peripherals, etc
<user_> bascule: as this happened after hard crash, I am wondering what could have been corrupted last night? Ive got a couple of years of stable ubuntu wlan action out of this machine..
<unop> stdin: well, if i took away your DHCP server away and put another in its place, does the client still get the same IP address??
<unop> stdin: its still dynamic, yes
<stdin> unop: yes, because it uses the standard dhcpd config files, so all servers will read it :)
<Seveas> unop, quit it now.
<bascule> lol
<Kate_mins> does someone knows where is the configuration file of "vino" (remote desktop) ?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BuksH> unop: not realy, i have limited other hardware to test on, but will try another box. are there any howto's to learn more.
<StrangeCharm_> travisat: and i have worked out how to do that. however, i want a certain measure of protection from analysis of my install
<Seveas> this is a support channel, no hair-splitting-because-you-lost-an-argument channel
<bascule> user_: well I am out of ideas, only seen operation not permitted once on ping, and it ws my own over zealous firewall
<user_> ChrisGibbs: killed nm-app, defined wlan using network-manager, now interfaces file shows "iface eth1 inet dhcp, wpa....auto eth1" ping still says operation not permitted
<unop> Seveas: you seem to imply that i-lost-an-argument :)
<scotch> travisat: problem solved, cups couldn't start in chroot and tahtS why the deinstallation didin't work...
<travisat> StrangeCharm_: ah well good luck on it
<travisat> scotch: good
<user_> bascule: thanks, maybe I should totally deactivate iptables?
<bascule> user_: iptables -F shoul do that
<scotch> thanks for the help ;-)
<bascule> user_: try -X and -Z too
<LetsGo67> !scotch
<white_eagle> can you control ubuntu via windows with remote control?
<user_> bascule: iptables -X -Z?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scotch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !remote control
<bascule> user_: different lines each time
<slashem> how do I get the GNOME source and where does ubuntu put it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote control - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> white_eagle: yes, use vncviewer
<unop> white_eagle: yes, you'll need a vnc viewer
<bazhang> LetsGo67: msg the bot please
<BuksH> white_eagle: vncviewer works well
<ChrisGibbs> user_: are you trying to ping by host name or dns? can the router ping you? (provided iptables is disabled)
<bascule> user_: then iptables -P OUTPUT -J ACCEPT
<user_> bascule: thanks ChrisGibbs: will try that now.. I am trying to ping router by IP and vice versa
<Seveas> bascule, -P OUTPUT ACCEPT (no -j there)
<inspired> is it possible to get java applets working with firefox 64-bit?
<bascule> Seveas: oh yeah
<inspired> I can't log in to my bank, among other things
<white_eagle> thanks user_ unop and BuksH
<FFighter> any way to quickly kill a X app through the GUI (something like CTRL+ALT+DEL kill app on windows)?
<white_eagle> :)
<bascule> it's a policy not a table .. :)
<Seveas> FFighter, xkill
<Seveas> and click on the thing to kill
<FFighter> Seveas, thank you!
<travisat> FFighter: the system monitor is a very close kin to the task manager too
<travisat> FFighter: its in system/administration
<sandr-> in the loginscreen my keyboard is qwerty, and in ubuntu it's azerty. How can I get both on azerty?
<doktoreas> how can i disable nvidia driver and come back to opensource one?
<user_> bascule ChrisGibbs: router: 5 packets 100% lost (ping), ping from pc to router 100% packet loss
<bascule> user_: but no operation not permitted :)
<travisat> doktoreas: change the nvidia driver to nv in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but be careful
<user_> bascule yes :)
<ChrisGibbs> bascule: lol
<bascule> well thats one down, now for the rest
<bascule> :D
<unop_> user_: is this a wired or wireless interface?
<user_> bascule: thanks, will i have to leave iptables off permanently now? I wish i could understand why my perfectly working ubuntu "changed" due to a crasgh
<user_> unop: I have tried both eth0 and eth1 display the same behaviour
<unop_> user_: you reckon its an iptables issue?
<bascule> user_: well I dont no try this line iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<user_> unop: ive been googlign around, bascule suggested it due to "sendmsg: not permitted", tehre are some hits on forums. but ceteribus paribus etc
<user_> bascule: will try taht line
<user_> bascule: DISCO!! but how.. why..? :D
<bascule> firewall rules came from somewhere, I dunno where
<don_> some1 expert on ethernet and its protocols?
<user_> bascule: is this fix permanent?
<unop_> don_: in regards to ubuntu?
<don_> yeah
<unop_> don_: whats the issue?
<Kate_mins> does someone knows what is the defualt port of vino (remote desktop server) ?
<bascule> user_: no, I would add it at boot up, but this may be a one boot issue, I tend to use a shell script that I run myself to get the net up on my machines
<don_> first, is a discprenance between mii-tool and ethtool normal? :)
<user_> thanks bascule, ChrisGibbs, unop, seveas..
<user_> bascule: is this really the only way to configure it permanently? was always working for me before
<unop_> Kate_mins: it depends on the vnc instance -- from 5900 upwards
<unop_> don_: what kind of discrepancy are you seeing?
<bascule> user_: well we/you need to find where the iptables rules were being set
<bascule> user_: and unset them
<don_> eth1        Speed: 1000Mb/s
<Kate_mins> unop_: there is some command i can type on the terminal that will show me the port of vino ?
<don_> mii-tool eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<unop_> Kate_mins: when you have vino running -- netstat -ano
<ChrisGibbs> user_: bascule so it was a firewall issue all along? I thought that was off ages ago...... lol
<bascule> Kate_mins: 'sudo netstat -pant' will show all listeners
<albech> can i install ubunto to a system with no dvd or cd rom?? I currently have windows installed and running on it, but i want to replace it with ubuntu?
<bascule> ChrisGibbs: operation not permitted gave it away
<don_> mii-tool:   capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD
<user_> bascule: thanks for your support, I have applied the firestarter "wizard" settings for eth1
<bascule> user_: that should do, I hope
<bascule> and you are welcome
<bascule> it was kinda fun on a day off :)
<mimilus> plop
<ChrisGibbs> bascule: thanks for the tips as well :)
<mimilus> is there good adresse for howtos to make a gnome theme ?
<bascule> ChrisGibbs: welcome :)
<user_> bascule: this whole iptables stuff bit oblique to me..
<tainstvena> hi
<albech> i have a live cd on my notebook running ubuntu next to the system and they are connected through network, is it possible to use the notebooks dvd or can i copy some basic installation file before the actual installation?
<travisat> mimilus: best way is to look at one already made
<ChrisGibbs> user_: bascule would it be worth considering firestater (or similar) ??
<bascule> it takes time to learn, your own lan is the best way with a net machine and a laptop, mess around on the laptop and break and fix things till it makes a little sense
<user_> ChrisGibbs: sorry, didnt copy you in, I just used the firestarter wizard to create a config
<mimilus> yes but is there so tools ??? to do it travisat
<unop__> albech: you can use wubi to isntall ubuntu from withing windows
<user_> bascule: yes, am just nervous I end up with win98 type "software firewall" :D
<albech> unop__: will that completely allow me get rid of windows and its partitions?
<oxeimon> !info hot_chick
<ubotu> Package hot_chick does not exist in gutsy
<oxeimon> FUCK
<bascule> user_: never, iptables is sane, win firewall is a bullet-proof vest on the inside :)
<travisat> mimilus: no tools really most themes are images and code
<unop__> albech: errm, i dont think so - i reckon wubi needs suff to remain on the hdd for it to work
<unop__> albech: do you have any free partitions on the comp?
<mimilus> travisat , do you know where i could find some infos to do a theme ?
<albech> unop__: i could put wubi on a flash card?
<freddo_frog> hey does anyone here use wbar?
<albech> unop__: i could clear a partition
<travisat> mimilus: not off hand sorry, but I have tried before and I just looked at how a theme I had on my computer was made
<unop__> albech: errm, that woul depend on whether your machine is capable of booting from the flash disk
<bazhang> oxeimon: watch the language
<albech> unop__: let me check that rq
<ChrisGibbs> user_: bascule ah. I havent used iptables for a while now... looks like im going rusty...... time to replace my Cisco 837 with iptables :)
<user_> bascule, ChrisGibbs: thanks very much again, ciao
<bascule> laters user_
<eitreach> I'm looking for a flexible and open IM-standard to replace MSN. I find Jabber to be amazingly quirky, so I was hoping there is something else.
<frojnd> I'm looking for a program thad detects any press of keyboard or mosue and than logs this presses. Is there any kind of program ?
<Sylvia> åñòü ÷òî òî êòî ïîíèìàåò ïî ðóññêè ? sorry
<bazhang> pidgin perhaps eitreach
<matt__> i have 4gb of ram installed in my system, but only 3.2gb of it is being used. multiple people have said this is because i'm using a 32bit operating system. i have a 64bit processor, so i booted onto a 64bit live cd, and it still said that i only have 3.2gb. my system is one of the dell 530's, specially for linux. i've heard of numerous other people doing to the exact same thing on these, so anyone know what's going on?
<kbrooks> bazhang, pidgin is not a IM standard
<bazhang> frojnd: a key logger?
<eitreach> bazhang, aye, I'm talking about protocols though.
<bazhang> eitreach: ah I see; perhaps kbrooks could assist ;]
<frojnd> bazhang, something like this yes. Do u know any?
<kbrooks> eitreach, are you sure _Jabber_ is quirky? the programs implementing jabber might be.
<ikonia> kbrooks: im standard?
<eitreach> kbrooks, I'm trying to use my Gmail to use with it, and find a way to add MSN-contacts.. perhaps it's just the problem.
<eitreach> I do use pidgin.
<bazhang> frojnd: that kind of thing is frowned on here I would imagine
<kbrooks> eitreach, well, use the transports... looking for a link:
<matt__> i have 4gb of ram installed in my system, but only 3.2gb of it is being used. multiple people have said this is because i'm using a 32bit operating system. i have a 64bit processor, so i booted onto a 64bit live cd, and it still said that i only have 3.2gb. my system is one of the dell 530's, specially for linux. i've heard of numerous other people doing to the exact same thing on these, so anyone know what's going on?
<frojnd> bazhang, frowned ?
<eitreach> frojnd, it is not tolerated.
<unop> matt__: what does the BIOS report?
<bazhang> frojnd: a big n0-n0
<eitreach> kbrooks, I have been looking through the servers, and tried adding a few.. I can't seem to put the right things in the right places though.
<travisat> matt__: might be a bios setting
<eitreach> first time I ever try to use it. :)
<matt__> unop: umm...not really looked there, not had time to. however...this is sorta what i'm talking about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680201
<kbrooks> eitreach, http://lifehacker.com/software/hack-attack/chat-with-aim-msn-yahoo-and-other-contacts-over-google-talk-289097.php # read on this
<frojnd> bazhang, eitreach it's a mather of secuirty...
<frojnd> eitreach, bazhang and don't see why this wouldn't be allowd
<bazhang> frojnd: in this case #ubuntu is not your friend
<frojnd> bazhang, explain :)
<bascule> frojnd: caus eit sounds like a trojan to me/us/everybody
<eitreach> kbrooks, thanks. I'll try that out first.
<bazhang> frojnd: better stop discussing it
<frojnd> bascule, I would configure it for myself, because someone is using my comp when I'm gonne here..
<pajamian> frojnd: try password protecting the comp?
<frojnd> pajamian, that would be one way
<eitreach> I'd try that first as well.
<pajamian> frojnd: better than a keylogger
<frojnd> but other more fine to figure it out what this person want..
<bazhang> frojnd: just lock your screen then password protect it in screensaver mode
<eitreach> keylogging wouldn't protect it anyhow. it'd just make you able to see what it was used for.
<frojnd> nevermind I won't come nowhere if u think this is illega.
<matt__> travisat: unop
<matt__> travisat: unop
<matt__> unop: umm...not really looked there, not had time to. however...this is sorta what i'm talking about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680201
<pajamian> frojnd: also, while you may be able to find a keylogger, it won't log mouse clicks and even if it could the data would be largely useless.
<NyamuK> how to compile pdo_dblib? help
<kbrooks> pajamian, why
<Dr_willis> it wont log ssh sessions either.. Hmm.. dident we have a discussion about this like yesterday?
<frojnd> pajamian, it doesn't matter if there is only one line of words...
<ikonia> I think this is dubious ground to discuss
<bazhang> !ot | frojnd that is not supported here
<ubotu> frojnd that is not supported here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pajamian> logging mouse clicks can change based on the location of windows, what screen your in, what program is running, etc.  they can mean lots of different things.
<yoddabyte> it can log links...that the mouse clicks
<bazhang> :[
<stealthy> Hey all, could someone please help me debug some horrible, horrible fps with xgl/compiz-fusion?
<pajamian> anyways, I would suggest just password protecting the comp, much easier.
<unicum> whats wrong with it
<bazhang> have you been to the main channel for that stealthy?
<bascule> frojnd: setup some rdesktop software and monitor from remote
<luis_> hello all, i have my ipod connected in Amarok but the transfer button is not clickable, anyone know what's wrong?
<frojnd> bascule, I'll check
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion stealthy can help alot
<nemilar> yaaaaaawwwn
<ikonia> nemilar: ?
<bazhang> luis_: did you drag some files over to transfer?
<matt__> unop: travisat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546943&highlight=ram
<nemilar> i keep forgetting that the internet is international, and ya'll are awake 24/7
<luis_> oh , no, lol
<luis_> hahhaa
<stealthy> bazhang, thanks
<ikonia> nemilar: do you also forget about the channels topic ?
<luis_> thanks dude
<luis_> let me try that
<bazhang> luis_: that might help, maybe ;]
<nemilar> ikonia: relax man, I haven't had my coffee yet
<ikonia> nemilar: keep the noise in the channel down then
<luis_> can a whole folder be dragged?
<ikonia> luis_: sure
<bazhang> nemilar: tell the bot ;]
<eitreach> kbrooks, I can't figure out how I am able to register with other services in pidgin.
<bazhang> np stealthy
<kbrooks> eitreach, you have to find another jabber server, set up a transport and use that transport  transparently
<unop> matt__: get to the source of the issue - what does the bios say?
<travisat> matt__: I think you might be SOL I can see dell doing this to your comp
<luis_> I now do have files in the dragged in to be trasfered, but the transfer button is still not clickable :S
<matt__> travisat: i almost completely agree...
<matt__> unop: i'll take a reboot sometime, but not now, off to school.
<bazhang> luis_: does amarok recognize the mp3 player is attached?
<luis_> yes
<bidossessi> hi folks
<travisat> matt__: that is why I build me computers myself and don't go dell
<luis_> it displays the files on it too
<bazhang> luis_: first need to hit connect
<luis_> I did connect
<bazhang> hmm odd
<scorpian> hi
<bazhang> luis_: you dragged the files from the collection window to the devices window?
<luis_> yes
<bidossessi> i have a desktop at home that i need to turn into a dhcp server. it's got an atheros wireless card. the only problem is that i don't have internet at home. how should I go about solving that problem?
<Peaker> why does apt lock the directory when its only downloading stuff? :-(
<luis_> holy! I got it to woek
<luis_> work*
<stealthy> bazhang, no one's around in there. It's probably something simple anyway.
<bazhang> nice job luis_ waht did you do?
<frojnd> if package doesn't have man, how can I get any info how to use a program
<luis_> I had to drag it right over the stuff on the ipod >_<
<luis_> lol
<bazhang> stealthy: wha tis the issue?
<stealthy> bazhang, I get very very very low fps on anything with compiz-fusion enabled, which is new
<Peaker> frojnd, either it has a help, or maybe there's a -doc package for it, and maybe in /usr/share/doc/<package> and Google
<luis_> I thought it was meant to be dragged over the window to the right
<luis_> lol
<stealthy> this is a new install of xubuntu
<bazhang> frojnd: i hesitate to ask..what is the package?
<luis_> but thanks got that bazhang
<bascule> luis_: the top-half of the left pane is where to go
<stealthy> on kubuntu, on an identical laptop, I didnt have this issue, hence my thinking its something simple.
<frojnd> bazhang, lkl ofcourse :)
<bazhang> luis_: no worries ;]
<stealthy> I also had to apt-ge tinstall xserver-xgl
<stealthy> never had to do that before either
<bascule> luis_: you can also drag and drop from collection window to the device button on the left edge
<cizarro> hello. I have a large .tar.gz-file and I want to extract only files that match a filename pattern (based on suffix). how do I do this?
<don_> Hi, sorry, i had to log off for a minute.. I'm trying to sort out the source of my problem that smbfs mounts are quicker than cifs-mounts.. on the way i found that mii-tool and ethtool don't say the same (as i understand it)
<luis_> yeah, thanks a lot, I love this IRC channel, lol
<stealthy> bazhang, noo direct rendering for some reason
<bazhang> stealthy not much up on xubuntu; is this an nvidia card?
<Peaker> cizarro, you could use tar t and pass it through grep or such to generate the file listing, then pass that to tar x
<bidossessi> where could i donwload the .deb files for a dhcp server? are there any special dependencies attached?
<stealthy> bazhang, no, gma950
<cizarro> Peaker, the tar-file is huge. I'd rather not go through it twice.
<frojnd> Peaker, there is something in /usr/share/doc/lkl
<cizarro> single-pass solution would be best
<albech> is it recommended to manually install nvidia drivers from nvidias website? or should i use the ones avaialble in the packagemanager?
<bazhang> arg I just saw this stealthy; you need to grep something ...scrolling up
<eitreach> kbrooks, alright, I am now registered with a server, and with the msn gateway. Now what do I do in Pidgin?
<Peaker> cizarro, I would guess that whatever small portions it goes through will get cached, and its same O() :-)
<Peaker> frojnd, what's lkl?
<don_> albech: you will probably have to reinstall everytime the kernel version changes
<cizarro> Peaker, it is compressed. hence not seekable. tar will need to go through _all_ of the .tar.gz
<Peaker> cizarro, I see
<frojnd> Peaker, userspace key logger
<cizarro> Peaker, and decompress it completely too, even for t
<stealthy> bazhang, glxinfo | grep direct
<stealthy> direct rendering is off, and i think i know why, brb
<scorpian> me o
<albech> don_: the driver i was running was very old and it had some serious crash bugs
 * scorpian o
<Peaker> cizarro, I don't think tar itself has any such option.. you could extract it all then remove whatever you want?
<Peaker> cizarro, and again, the same O() claim :-)
<cizarro> Peaker, it's more than 50G of data uncompressed :-)
<albech> don_: is there a way to update the drivers in the 'restricted driver manager' ??
<don_> albech: the driver you ran from the packagemanager?
<JediMaster> lo all, I'm having problems running the installer from the live cd at the moment, and tbh, it's not a suprise as I've just noticed the spec on the machine handed to me by a friend, it's a PII 300mhz with 192mb ram lol
<cizarro> Peaker, anyhow, thanks for the effort :-)
<albech> don_: yes
<don_> albech: well, sould update as it updates every package...
<Peaker> cizarro, use the v(erbose) option and pipe it into a shell/python script that immediately deletes stuff it doesn't like :-)
<cizarro> Peaker, hah :-)
<eitreach> jedimaster, I'd use the alternate install cd. 192mb of ram is too little.
<JediMaster> Is it Xubuntu that is the cut down ubuntu that would work on it?
<don_> albech: do you have gutsy?
<bidossessi> i have a desktop at home that i need to turn into a dhcp server. it's got an atheros wireless card. the only problem is that i don't have internet at home. how should I go about solving that problem?
<visof> how can i be root?
<albech> don_: its still the same driver i had when i installed.. and yes, gutsy
<eitreach> jedimaster, the alternate install cd also installs Ubuntu, but without the graphical interface.
<visof> what is the command to be root?
<bazhang> JediMaster: you might also consider #fluxbuntu
<eitreach> thus lowering the amount of needed resources.
<bascule> !root | visof
<ubotu> visof: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<albech> visof: sudo
<don_> albech: i used to have the same problem, but i upgraded to gutsy...
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu | JediMaster
<ubotu> JediMaster: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<bazhang> JediMaster: or the minimal install
<JediMaster> eitreach: is there any point in installing it if it's not likely to run when installed anyhow?
<albech> don_: i am running v 7.10
<JediMaster> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> JediMaster: it might run--but gnome would be slooow
<don_> albech: yeah, me too, weird..
<visof> albech some option is required?
<travisat> ahhh need cigarette and walgreens doesn't open for 20 more minutes
<don_> albech: do you have nvidia-glx, -dev or -new?
<don_> (installed)
<gileswwwrk_> whats the hardy chan?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<visof> i can't use mk command with sudo
<visof> what should i do?
<albech> don_: let me check.. what has been happening since install is that the whole system crash (require hard reboot) randomly when scrolling in firefox and opera
<gileswwwrk_> ta
<bazhang> mk? visof
<bazhang> i thought it was make
<visof> bazhang didn't you study c before?
<tinman> There is something called "mk" ?
<don_> I try it again: I'm trying to sort out the source of my problem that smbfs mounts are quicker than cifs-mounts.. on the way i found that mii-tool and ethtool don't say the same (as i understand it)
<bazhang> i before e except after c is all I know of c
<scorpian> o
<scorpian> grep
<bascule> scorpian: wrong shell mate :D
<cizarro> don_, what is your question?
<cizarro> don_, ethtool and mii-tool use different interface to the kernel. ethtool = more modern (netlink), mii-tool = obsolete. depending on NIC drivers, one or other will work, ethtool being the more implemented one nowadays.
<JediMaster> Anyone here used Fluxbuntu before?
<Odd-rationale> JediMaster: I have.
<bazhang> JediMaster: yes, on the eeepc ;]
<Odd-rationale> JediMaster: I even have it installed on my friend's computer. He like it and is new to linux.
<JediMaster> bazhang: think this machine can cope with running firefox, apache2 and mysql?
<don_> cizarro: ok, so it could be possible, that mii-tool doesn't recognise a 1gb-ethernet ? it says that it negociated on 100-FullDuplex while ethtool says "speed: 1000Mb/s"
<JediMaster> on flux
<cizarro> don_, yes
<UbuntuG> =>
<UbuntuG> xchat sucks =D
<ikonia> JediMaster what machine, you've just told use the desktop - nothing else
<cizarro> don_, if ethtool works, use it. forget about mii-tool.
<Thomas> I need some help with the 2.6.24-rc5-zen1 kernel and tha ath5k wireless driver
<JediMaster> nope, I said earlier =) PII 300mhz 192mb
<ikonia> Thomas: where are you getting that kernel ?
<Thomas> the repositories
<ikonia> JediMaster I missed that, your a bit shy on ram and processing power, depends how busy they are going to be
<bazhang> JediMaster: firefox is the question mark
<ikonia> Thomas: which ones ? I can't see that quetion
<don_> cizarro: ok thanks
<ikonia> Thomas: question ?? sorry kernel
<Thomas> Don't know really
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> Thomas: you don't konw which repo your getting it from ?
<don_> cizarro: do you know causes for a different speed between smbfs and cifs mounts?
<bazhang> slack repos?
<ikonia> don_: encyption layer mostly ?
<cizarro> don_, differernt protocols more or less. smbfs uses NetBIOS over TCP/IP. CIFS uses SMB directly.
<cizarro> don_, also different negotiation and all kinds of other stuff.
<Thomas> not, i just look up madwifi in synaptics and about thre kernels pop up with it
<cizarro> don_, cifs mounts quickly here though. you might check your network traffic to debug
<ikonia> Thomas are you using xen ?
<don_> ciizarro: yeah, the mounting itself is no problem
<Thomas> not now, i can't get ath5k to see my wireless card
<ikonia> Thomas: are you planning to use xen ?
<Thomas> if I can get ath5k configured
<ikonia> Thomas: so thats a "yes"
<Thomas> yep
<yaser> why some of my session programs have some delay in starting up(example:compiz fusion)? How can i dilucidate this?
<don_> cizarro: but the transfers.. other way round, if i get a file to a windows -machine (working on it) it's very quick. so i guess the problem must be cifs..?
<Thomas> ikonia, what kernel are you using
<Dukan> oi
<ikonia> Thomas: doesn't matter what I'm using
<bazhang> hi Dukan
<Thomas> why so harsh
<Dukan> haha fala portugues bazhang?
<ikonia> Thomas not being harsh
<Pici> !br| Dukan
<ubotu> Dukan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Thomas> aahh
<Dukan> hhhahahhaha
<bazhang> Dukan: brasil?
<Dukan> fanfarroes
<Dukan> ye
<Dukan> yes
<cizarro> don_, you didn't mention anything about transfers being slow. only mounts.
<ikonia> Thomas: I can't see that kernel in the ubuntu repo's at all
<bazhang> Dukan: type /join #ubuntu-br
<ikonia> Thomas: please confirm the version again please.
<yaser> why some of my session programs have some delay in starting up(example:compiz fusion)? How can i dilucidate this?
<inertial> ach, zugzwang
<cizarro> don_, there is a bug in win xp >= TCP/IP stack in window scaling option negotation, you might be hitting that
<Thomas> I am cheking, just a minute
<don_> cizarro: sorry, i meant the transfers from these mounts.. the mounting itself goes well
<Dukan> ubotu, here have  very emotion
<bazhang> yaser: dilucidate? not sure what you mean there; what card and what driver do you have
<cizarro> don_, what do you mean by "slow" then?
<Dukan> I'am studying english.
<don_> i'm not able to watch a movie within a cifs-mounted directory, but with smbfs it works without freezing every five secs
<Dukan> :-p
<yaser> bazhang, how can i know the reason
<don_> that's slow :)
<ikonia> Thomas: I'm just checked the most current listed is 2.6.22
<bazhang> yaser: how slow we talking about
<yaser> bazhang, yea i know
<Thomas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874
<Blinkiz> I have installed sun-java6-jdk and it works fine. But in the path if I write "java" I get response from a java 1.5.0, "gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.1 (Ubuntu 4.2.1-5ubuntu5)". How do I install this one?
<yaser> baz, look
<yaser> bazhang, i dont think is a CF problem
<Blinkiz> Sorry, how do I UNINSTALL that, i mean
<ikonia> Thomas: they are not ubuntu packages
<bazhang> yaser: you mentioned cf--how slow?
<Thomas> I am using gutsy gibbon 7.10 with 2.6.22 generic
<ushimitsudoki> I applied a theme, but it doesn't work in those applications I run with sudo...how can I correct this?
<ikonia> Thomas: that is a package that a user has built
<Pici> Blinkiz: run: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<yaser> bazhang, i mean that at session startup it doesnt start
<Dukan> bazhang, thanks, but I'm studying about linux and english. haha
<yaser> bazhang, till some second laters
<yaser> bazhang, sometimes a minute
<Blinkiz> Pici: Thanks, it was a nice little program. But I don't really need the other java. Should I uninstall it?
<bazhang> yaser: that is not a terribly long time--everything else works fine then?
<don_> cizarro: so basically: a cifs-mounted directory is much slower than a smbfs-mounted directory.. and i don't have any clue where to look for the problem
<Dukan> Thomas, are you from LB?
<yaser> bazhang, yea it is not a big problem but...
<Thomas> LB?
<Pici> Blinkiz: I think it might be set as a depends for some critical packages, I usually just leave it alone..
<Dukan> Linux Brasil?
<cizarro> don_, quite busy now, but I'd start with google if I was you. something like "cifs much slower than smbfs when transffering data to windows from linux".
<Blinkiz> Pici: Ok, thanks for the help
<Thomas> No,
<bazhang> Dukan: this is not really a chat channel--you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that ;]
<yaser> bazhang, if i look into System->Preference->Sessions then i see there are some services that appear unnconected
<don_> cizarro: if i hadn't done that, i wouldnt be here :D
<Dukan> afferson
<bazhang> yaser: which services?
<yaser> bazhang, then at some moment all of them(included CF) start workning
<bazhang> yaser: after a 60 second delay?
<yaser> bazhang, yeap
<bazhang> yaser: want to trade computers? ;]
<bazhang> my gutsy takes 2-3 mins to boot ;[
<tinman> bazhang: same
<yaser> bazhang, look, im talking after i enter my gnome session
<yaser> bazhang, everything loads and i can work perfectly, but a minute after that
<bazhang> yaser: well sounds like a service conflict--though this is just a guess
<wyclif> back
<Dukan> bosta
<Dukan> alguém gosta?
<yaser> bazhang, what should i try, i have played with priorities but nothing
<Dukan> Quem come bosta aqui que se fale alguma coisa
<bazhang> yaser: have you tried shutting down some of the services and see how that affects it?
<bazhang> Dukan: please english and ontopic
<Thomas> I wrong It is 2.6.22-14 xen
<Karti> anyone here recommend visudo  Many thanks
<yaser> bazhang, yep that too, may be the problem is deeper
<yaser> bazhang, this happens since my fresh install
<bazhang> yaser: any other stuttering occur; such as mouse lag, movie music playing network etc
<[blackb]> ver irc.oltrelinux.com
<yaser> bazhang, nothing of that
<bazhang> Karti: not familiar with that--what are you trying to accomplish
<_rodders> anyone knows how to "kill" a process E.g. 9104  0.2  0.6 2663620 22816 ?       DL   20:58   0:00 MovieCatalog.exe
<bazhang> yaser: only with compiz fusion then?
<_rodders> I've tried kill -9 kill -1 etc nothing works
<Karti> bazhang: Sorry its the wrong channel.....its similar to sudo that is used on ubuntu
<Dukan> ok bazhang, i am talk with my brazilian friend
<bazhang> Karti: aha ;]
<yaser> bazhang, if i quit compiz fusion anyway the other services delay, another clue, the gnome-volume-manager is the first of the list, if i remove from my session anyway it loads
<Blinkiz> Am having problem running a startup script I have created from the template of sshd startupscript. The script should start the Axis2 Standalone Webserver that is located in /opt/axis2. The problem am having is that I don't understand how the --exec command works. I guess am trying to pass to much information into start-stop-daemon. Someone that would like to take a quick look and give suggestions about my "$STARTLINE"? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53847/
<yaser> bazhang, why is that?
<_rodders> anyone?
<Gerrit_> hello there
<Gerrit_> is Rick in the room?
<Karti> _rodders: have you tried kill 9104
<bazhang> yaser I see so you think it is the sound manager?
<Karti> _rodders: or man the killall command
<Gerrit_> does ubuntu support the TPM from trustedcompoutuing.org?
<bazhang> _rodders: exe? as in on a windows install?
<bazhang> Gerrit_: hopefully not ;]
<yaser> bazhang, might be, it loads otherwhere out of my session?
<Gerrit_> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gerrit_: what is tpm
<Gerrit_> Trusted Platform Module
<bazhang> treacherous computing
<Gerrit_> a device to store cryptographic keys
<Gerrit_> www.trustedcomputing.org
<th0r> I have just discovered a one hour discrepancy between the hwclock and the system clock in my server. I can set hwclock to system clock and everything is fine until the next boot....when the one hour discrepancy shows up again. Both clocks are set to local time and the TZ info is up to date and correct. I have found plenty of links in google, but none correct the problem
<bazhang> an oxymoron of a name if there ever was one ;]
<verb3k> Gerrit_, Trusted Computing is a bad and gloomy future
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> abunda xinga guinga longa
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i was just wondering what the latest linux kernel image for ubuntu was. any clues?
<Gerrit_> I have a TPM in my MacBook
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> cana duda xuma laga?
<Gerrit_> I wanted to see what it does
<bazhang> yaser: I am sadly uninformed when it comes to sound--some of the genuinely knowledgeable folks here may help though ;]
<Gerrit_> but OS
<Gerrit_>  X
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch: English please
<Gerrit_> doesnt support is
<ushimitsudoki> elbermungsterses: 2.6.22-14
<Gerrit_> *it
<Gerrit_> so i wanted to see if ubuntu does
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Jack_Sparrow: this hurts the opensource spirit
<TT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623874
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> but ok
<elbermungsterses> 2.6.22-14, huh?...
<bazhang> Gerrit_: if linux supports it then we will all move to os x ;]
<yaser> bazhang, anyway i want to thank you by your attention
<TT> 2.6.24-rc4-zen1
<elbermungsterses> okay, i gots the latest version.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch: We have channels in every lang.
<Gerrit_> qare you guys that scared of TPMs? :)
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Jack_Sparrow:
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> not in my tribal lang
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> or even in latin
<Rick_> bazhang: ;-]
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :p
<elbermungsterses> thanks, ushimtsudoki.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch: do you have a ?
<bazhang> yaser: sorry not to help out more--you might also post in the c-f channel if any one is alive there ;]
<Gerrit_> gotta go
<Gerrit_> see yall laterz
<bazhang> bye
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> yep
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Jack_Sparrow: i and my brother have made a own lang
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> Jack_Sparrow: don't have channes for this lang
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :d
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please ask your question pertaining to ubuntu
<verb3k> yaser, is that Yaser or Yasser ? :)
<bazhang> offtopic Kamus_H_Zwisch and dangerously close to the line
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hmmm
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> nothing
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> just visit for help others
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> !dict
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dict - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bazhang> ruh roh
<Pici> !msgthebot | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubotu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Please msg the bot privately
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> dontmsgthebot is better
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> sorry
<bidossessi> i have a desktop at home that i need to turn into a dhcp server. it's got an atheros wireless card. the only problem is that i don't have internet at home. how should I go about solving that problem? are tehre special dependencies to consired?
<bidossessi> *consider
<yaser> verb3k, well im yaser
<yaser> verb3k, normally its yasser
<bazhang> bidossessi: depends on what your isp says about that; some frown on it
<verb3k> yaser, and from?
<Pici> bazhang: He has no internet.
<bidossessi> bazhang, what isp would that be?
<bazhang> could you guys take it #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<stephen-mason> does anyone know of like a virtual network design/router program. (for ccna for linux) i sound foren lol
<bazhang> bidossessi: you are starting your own internet service?
<Pici> bazhang, bidossessi: I assume you just want a local DHCP server for you lan?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> \o
<bazhang> thanks Pici!
<bidossessi> bazhang, no i have a mythtv box and a laptop  that needs to be client; but i also se that laptop at work so "ifconfig" all the time is a pain
<bidossessi> bazhang, basically yes, lan dhcp
<stephen-mason> virtual router configuration tool?
<bidossessi> but since i will download the packages from work and do an offline install, i don't want to ba caught with my pants down. i just wanted to know if there were any specail dependecies to consider or if i could just grab the dhcp3-server .deb from somewhere and be ok
<verb3k> bidossessi, I think copyingthe packages in the APT cache (/var/cache/apt/archives/) to the other machine may work (if it's the same version)
<verb3k> copying the*
<napnap> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> bidossessi: see also /msg ubotu aptoncd
<napnap> I cannot open port with user, I do use sudo to use application which use some special port. how can I do to allow user to open ports please .
<bidossessi> verb3k, i have a gutsy (i think) mythbuntu at home and a test Xubuntu (also gutsy) at work.
<napnap> ?
<stephen-mason> hello? anyone know any sort of virtual router software?
<verb3k> bidossessi, I think they ahould be the same (if they are the same architecture )
<bascule> stephen-mason: for design or for real?
<bidossessi> nope, home is x86_64
<Dukan> please don't  cry
<stephen-mason> i need to design a network and then configure the devices and test it?
<Dukan> babe
<oscar> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oscar> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Math, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<stdin> oscar: ?
<oscar> si
<verb3k> bidossessi, then I don't know whether it will work, ask a specialist :)
<bazhang> hehe
<stdin> oscar: try #ubuntu-it
<bidossessi> guess that's what i'm doing :)
<oscar> #ubuntu-it
<oscar> scusate ma qui non si scarica?
<stephen-mason>  bascule, ???? any idea of what im looking for?
<stdin> oscar: /join #ubuntu-it
<bascule> stephen-mason: no, that's why I asked, is it like network CAD or do you really want to turn a linux bix into a router
<bascule> bix/box
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/dhcp_server_linux_debian_sarge this also works for ubuntu 7.10 bidossessi
<Dukan> kkkkkkkkk
<stephen-mason> network cad, :D lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Dukan: PLease do not do that
<stephen-mason> only for a college assignment, dont need to physically work or do anything
 * verb3k agrees with Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Dukan: <ay I pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> May
<bascule> stephen-mason: sure, get a big design before imlementation
<stephen-mason> any ideas of software? i was using a cisco one before
<kodge> Other than the in-built DVD burner for Ubuntu, is there any other programs that can burn movies to dvd? Because last night I tried burning some movies to a DVD and it just made a data-dvd instead of an actual movie dvd
<stephen-mason> but thats 4 xp
<bazhang> bidossessi: the offline part is where I get stuck though aptoncd might well do
<bidossessi> bazhang, i have no problem setting it up, once it's installed. i'm quiter familiar with dhcpd.conf the problem is with running apt-get: no internet
<bascule> stephen-mason: nope :)
<stephen-mason> you bastard, lol! :)
<albech> what is the latest version of the nvidia drivers for ubuntu?
<bascule> lol
<bascule> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<stephen-mason> google it is
<Raspberry> my local workstaiton can't see a dns hostname
<storm> whare cin i find and install flash plug for opera netbrowser in ubuntu
<bazhang> kodge devede k3b are a couple of options
<storm> where can
<albech> bascule: how come my nvidia tells me its version: 100.14.19 ?? is than an older version?
<bascule> !flash | storm
<kodge> Bazhang: Thanks, ill take a look :)
<ubotu> storm: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Raspberry> I just added the new hostname to my DNS servers -- my DNS master and slave see it... but I can't seem to do anything short of restarting the computer to get it to see the new hostname
<Raspberry> Honestly that Flash problem should be directly blamed on Ubuntu
<bascule> albech: no idea
<Raspberry> it should have been fixed almost 2 months ago
<bazhang> indeed
<verb3k> that's right
<stephen-mason> vitual pc is taking so long to install something its gayyyy!
<stephen-mason> any help? ol
<bidossessi> bazhang, would the dvd or the server cd have that package? if so, then maybe i can hold for a few days, until i get it; although i'd hoped someone would tell me it has no known dependencies
<bazhang> bidossessi: the madwifi or the aptoncd? you can msg the bot with /msg ubotu info packagename and find out
<bidossessi> madwifi's already fine. i just need dhcp
<bazhang> bidossessi: also for the dependencies you can search packages.ubuntu.com
<verb3k> bidossessi, aptoncd soesn't contain any packages itself, just caches the ones you already have to a CD
<verb3k> bidossessi, doesn't
<bidossessi> aptoncd might not be what i need since i don't have a  64 system at work
<bazhang> he wants dhcp verb3k iirc
<bidossessi> but i'll check out that link you posted above and see
<bazhang> bidossessi: there is also a firefox plugin that lets you search packages.ubuntu.com from the google searchbar
<bazhang> stephen-mason: on windows?
<mo0n_sniper> +ping
<bazhang> stephen-mason: if on ubuntu-virtualbox or vmware-server are much better
<bazhang> back in a minute
<pequatre> hi. can anyone point me to where i could get help using celestia in Gutsy ? i'm trying to install an add-on but the model is not displayed when i use celestia.
<Ballena> If I have added a task to crontab. Will cron automatically start with the system and perform its tasks?
<bidossessi> bazhang, ok, it looks like it doesn't depend on anything too exotic, tho i'm not familiar with ubuntu's base packages yet. i'm pulling it anyway and que sera sera. thx
<student_> bokić
<stephen-mason> im on vmware sevrer its taking ages to install windows
<student> joksaaaaaaaa
<student_> bokić patrik
<king> uuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaa
<verb3k> king, what's this?
<bidossessi> Ballena, yes
<student_> ciao ekipa. kak ste? ja sam dobro. bokić
<storm> Adobe Flash player and gnash is only working whit Firfox but not whit Opera what is wrong
<king> ludnica
<suzi> .................
<dgjones> !hr | student_
<ubotu> student_: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<albech> at least it looks like the community finally accepted the bug i reported months ago :(
<albech> maybe if we are lucky it will be fixed with Hardy
<ivana> mmmmmmm
<albech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/145112
<slafka> hhhh
<slafka> ma tko si ti
<ratnici> hihihihih
<slafka> hrvatska
<ratnici> hahaha
<mattd> slafka: ratnici please speak in english only
<slafka> hrvatska
<ratnici> hehehe
<mattd> slafka: you appear to be the same person as ratnici
<slafka> hrvatska
<student_> ciao slatka,ja sam studoš
<bazhang> slafka: stop now
<slafka> da, imas decka
<student_> ok slatka slaeka
<verb3k> slafka, only english is permitted here
<slafka> imas curu
<mattd> !hr | slafka
<ubotu> slafka: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<verb3k> slafka, student_, you can use private messages if you want to talk to each other
<Tyroazard> I know this isn't Ubuntu related, but my monitor now has a strip that's brighter than the rest of the screen
<cdealer> hi to all... a litle question that maybe you can help me... Im trying to block the users to change the desktop background.. I changed the permission to the gnome-wallpaper app that change when you click with the right button on the desktop, but they can change the desktop background using the right button on some image in firefox or eog ... how can I block user to change the background definitily
<Tyroazard> Help?
<mattd> Tyroazard join #hardware
<student_> ne,al to ne znači da nisam zauzet. gay je koej
<student_> okej
<Ballena> is there a configuration file where I can add programs to run at the startup?
<bazhang> Tyroazard: never admit that ;]
<mattd> .nick ikonia
<mattd> oops
<bazhang> cdealer: lock the screen
<verb3k> Ballena, yes, you can use a gnome GUI app to do that (not sure about the file itself)
<igors> hi all...im with an usb camera, but i doesnt mount. i just see in my /var/log/messages: "usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" and "usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices"
<verb3k> Ballena, system>>sessions>>startup programs
<Ballena> verb3k: yes I know theres a tool for that. Just wondering if there were a conf-file I could use
<verb3k> Ballena, there surely is, but I'm not sure about it so toy can keep asking :)  sorry
<cdealer> bazhang: what do you mean with lock the screen?
<domenico> ciao
<Ballena> :)
<bazhang> hello domenico
<domenico> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> cdealer: is there not an icon on the lower panel that allows you to do so?
<verb3k> cdealer, lock it so that when you are away,nobody touches your computer
<ivana> cao suzi
<verb3k> bazhang, it that what you meant?
<ivana> kako si
<cdealer> bazhang: I think you dont full understand my problem...
<bazhang> verb3k: from the panel icon?
<ivana> daj odgovori
<suzi> ok
<bazhang> cdealer: then give us more details ;]
<Nik0la0s> hello if i find .deb package outside of the repository is it safe to run it by 2click on it ? will synaptic open it?
<cdealer> I need to block the possibility to change the desktop background to any client (not my machine), I have about 80 clients using the server...
<bazhang> cdealer: ah, that is much clearer
<Nik0la0s> ?
<cdealer> I tried changing the permission of ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml but didnt work
<Pedro> Yo... Im looking for help in mounting medias!!!
<Pedro> Im getting the messages mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<bazhang> Nik0la0s: 2click? what is that
<verb3k> cdealer, which ubuntu version?
<Nik0la0s> doubleclick
<Pedro> My version is 7.1
<verb3k> bazhang, double click :)
<Pedro> doubleclick does not work
<cdealer> verb3k: 7.10
<bazhang> thanks verb3k! ;]
<Nik0la0s> Pedro, yes it dousnt but why? its a deb packag after all
<verb3k> what about changing the permissions of /usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties
<verb3k> cdealer, what about changing the permissions of /usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties
<tinman> Nik0la0s: dpkg -i file.deb in terminal would work
<cdealer> verb3k: lets make a test...
<verb3k> cdealer, ok, waiting :)
<Pedro> Does anyone  could give me a tip how to mount cd and dvds?
<ardchoille> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nik0la0s> tinman, yes that works but why on doubleclick synaptic wont open it so to install it?
<bozone> One little question with vsftpd: Does it matter if port 21 is tcpwrapped? I cant seem to start it up...
<cdealer> verb3k: I had already changed the permission to this bin, the user cant change the background by right clicking in the desktop, but still can change right click on the browser and choosing the option set as desktop background...
<Pici> Sorry about the op spam.
<tinman> Nik0la0s: Maybe you don't have the gui to install the .deb package
<ikonia> bozone doesn't matter to start it up, matters to those accessing it
<bim> how can I run the restricted driver manager from command level? X server won't start on this ATI hw as things are.
<bazhang> hehe more like bot spam
<dgjones> Pici, better to have a bit of op spam, than a lot of junk spam
<Nik0la0s> tinman, what you mean?
<bozone> ikonia: How can I connect then - get a 421 connection denied answer
<L3ttuc3> ah you know my ubuntu died on me. sadly im back in win xp to back up some stuff before i reinstall ubuntu.
<tinman> Nik0la0s: maybe there is a gui frontend for dpkg that you need
<ikonia> bozone: first is vsftpd running ?
<L3ttuc3> man i hate this.
<ikonia> L3ttuc3: do you have a question yes/no ?
<bozone> ikonia: it says OK when I start it from /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<verb3k> cdealer, hmm, well seems an interesting thing to research :)
<ikonia> bozone check it's running
<ikonia> bozone: the "ok" is just an init script returning "true"
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: what is the issue
<Ballena> How-come the system won't remember my settings like "export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim"?
<Nik0la0s> tinman, the gui front end for dpkg is synaptic, isnt it?
<bozone> ikonia: It wont start up right - did last wednesday but today it wont - very strange
<PriceChild> Nik0la0s, there are lots, that is one
<ikonia> bozone: so it is not running yes/no ?
<cdealer> verb3k: yeah... so a quick search took me to .gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml ... but this file is just the tip of the iceberg... must have other that is who nautilus obay
<ikonia> bozone: please answer my questions with answers rather comments
<bozone> ikonia: not runnig accordign to ps
<Nik0la0s> if i download a .deb package does that mean that has all dependencies inside it?
<ikonia> bozone:  - right - so now try to start it manually and see what happens
<LjL> Nik0la0s: no
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: no it won't
<PriceChild> Nik0la0s, no
<bazhang> wow that is a first
<bozone> ikonia: I did, doesn't help
<Nik0la0s> only if it comes for a repository it does?
<bullgard4> Do 'unionfs' and 'namespace unification file system' refer to the same thing?
<PriceChild> Nik0la0s, the idea of dependencies mean you don't have to download a load of cruft if you already have it. Saves downloads and space.
<erUSUL> Ballena: ypou need to put that on some bash init script such as $HOME/.bashrc
<ikonia> bozone: what happesn ? come on, give me stuff to help you with
<ikonia> bullgard4: no
<Ballena> erUSUL:  aha, ic. BTW what is the difference between EDITOR and VISUAL?
<Nik0la0s> PriceChild, can you explain that a bit more?
<moldy_> where is the system-wide java keystore on ubuntu?
<ikonia> moldy_: where ever you chose to put it
<bozone> ikonia: it gives me no reply to the command 'vsftpd'
<ikonia> moldy_: normally your home dir
<Pici> moldy_: keystore?
<ikonia> bozone: start it in the same way as the init script
<ikonia> Pici: java keystore - java's implimentation of certificates
<Pici> ikonia: Ah. Okay ;)
<bozone> ikonia: # /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<bozone>  * Starting FTP server: vsftpd
<PriceChild> Nikki85, ok well if you want do download say.... "gizmod", it knows it needs "libgizmod", "libH". If you don't have either of those packages, it downloads them at hte same time.
<frojnd> can anyone advice me for any rootkid finder ?
<ikonia> Pici: only really used in java front end - middle ware connections (just an aside FYI:)
<sagieg> how is it possible to reado PDF files in ubuntu?
<ikonia> frojnd: chkroot
<PriceChild> Nikki85, however. if you already have "libH" installed, it will only download "gizmod" and "libgizmod"
<ikonia> frojnd: chkrootkit sorry
<bazhang> rkhunter frojnd
<PriceChild> sagieg, the "evince" pdf reader is installed by default.
<L3ttuc3> bazhang not entired sure, but i think there were issues with my usb disk. kept getting kernel messages about the module resetting the device, and latterly, during a second ubuntu install, of IO errors.
<erUSUL> Ballena: dunno sorry never heard of VISUAL
<sagieg> Pricechild : thanks
<Ballena> erUSUL: ok
<verb3k> cdealer, I think I found a solution, but it's a little bit clumsy(but should work) make a file in the home dir named Firefox_wallpaper.png and take the write permissions from it, and then firefox can neither overwrite it nor replace it with a real wallpaper
<sagieg> is it coming with xubuntu aswell?
<L3ttuc3> bazhang so now, im going to zap my internal hard disk with the windows partition once i've backed up the data on there. i cant back up to the usb drive because that seems to have issues, one way or another, so dvds it is.
<PriceChild> sagieg, no idea
<ikonia> verb3k: firefox and wall paper ?
<bazhang> L3ttuc3: good luck ;]
<sagieg> yeah its running
<verb3k> ikonia, sorry?
<Nik0la0s> how doesent this work? mail -s "hello friend" from cli?
<L3ttuc3> bazhang bah. thanks. i hope that that _was_ the problem, and there weren't deeper issues. anyone get funny messages from the kernel modules with usb disks?
<erUSUL> Nik0la0s: error msg?
<jimmyspark> hello fellow-ubuntiuns
<Nik0la0s> mail: You must specify direct recipients with -s, -c, or -b
<ikonia> verb3k firefox and wallpaper files ?
<bazhang> hi jimmyspark
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<verb3k> ikonia, what do you mean, I don't really understand your question
<jimmyspark> hey bazhang, looking forward to hardy? ^^
<tinman> Nik0la0s: man mail would help
<Nik0la0s> whats the syntax to send an mail from cli?
<erUSUL> Nik0la0s: you need to provide the recipient not just the subject
<ikonia> verb3k: you passwd a comment about putting an image in the home dir so that firefox couldn't overwrite it
<ikonia> passed sorry
<ikonia> not passwd
<moldy_> ikonia: hm thx
<Nik0la0s> tinman, i already saw it but didnt help
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 jimmyspark ;]
<verb3k> ikonia, yes
<gilda> is there a known fix for gutsy with mcp65 and mcp55 pata/sata controllers ?
<ikonia> verb3k: I missed part of the question I'd be interested in understanding what you where saying
<cdavis_> I have setup snort and BASE and BASE does not provide me with a link to the triggered ID? It only gives me a number
<ikonia> verb3k: it looked like you where saying firefox would overwrite an image file as wallpaper ?
<tinman> Nik0la0s: you will need to specify WHOM you want to mail
<tinman> probably
<frojnd> I'm trying to intall fluxtorrent but I have some problems with mysql database http://pastebin.ca/875976  how can I fix or get starting to solve this problem out ?
<NET||abuse> I was wondering if it's possible to install KDE4 on my regular gnome ubuntu 7.10 install?
<Nik0la0s> tinman, yes but i w=dont know the switch fro that
<Nik0la0s> lathough ima looking in man page
<erUSUL> Nik0la0s:  mail -s "hello friend" recipient@host.whatever
<tinman> Nik0la0s: man page should have it
<ikonia> frojnd: is the database running, your installer can't access it via the socket file
<frojnd> ikonia, lemme check again
<Nik0la0s> ok i presse ctrl-z after writing the mail
<Nik0la0s> but [1]+  Stopped                 mail -s "hello friend" nikos1337@gmail.com
<verb3k> ikonia, ok, the guy was asking about a way to prevent people from changing the wallpaper, and he removed the permissions of gnome-appearance-properties, but users can still change wallpapers through firefox, so making a file in the home directory as described and taking the write permissions from it should prevent firefox from changing the wallpaper, hope you get it now
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: it's not crtl+z
<Nik0la0s> how i tell it the data is over and sent ti now?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: it's just .
<Nik0la0s> in an empty line
<Nik0la0s> ?
<ikonia> then pres . again
<apollo13> hi, would this: http://dpaste.com/32863/ be enough to stick with a kernel in edgy eft?
<verb3k> ikonia, what do you think :)
<moldy_> ikonia: i have problems using a citrix web client, getting SSL errors because the cert is not trusted
<ikonia> verb3k: just remove permissions to the wallpaper dir
<Nik0la0s> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> apollo13: what do you want to do ?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: welcome
<verb3k> ikonia, where is that?
<apollo13> ikonia: stick with a kernel, and don't install a new version
<Nik0la0s> although i have sent to mails to my mail address at gmail no one arrived yet
<moldy_> ikonia: and i don't really know where i need to import the cert :-/
<Nik0la0s> and yes i did apt-get install mailx
<apollo13> (although bugfixes would be okay)
<Nik0la0s> how the mail never arrived?
<ikonia> moldy_ the physical location shouldn't matter as java queries your keystore
<verb3k> ikonia, do you know where the wallpapers dir is?
<BizFatal> Has anyone experienced a problem where after a reboot your screen is permanently zoomed in?
<ikonia> verb3k normally a users home dir, you could also use pam or selinux to restrict it, or lock down the .gnome dir on their home dir
<Nik0la0s> can you tell me why the mails never arrived?
<BizFatal> I can pan and scroll but can not zoom out
<ikonia> Nik0la0s depends on how your mail server is set up
<tinman> Nik0la0s: from what you pasted, hte mail was never sent
<Nik0la0s> i only apt getted the mailx
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: then you need to send mail
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: mailx is not a mail server
<Ladybug> hi...could anyone give me some help with "screenlets 0.0.12"?
<Nik0la0s> i though mailx would suppose to sent the mail
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: it will submit it to your mail server
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: mailx is NOT a mail server
<tinman> Nik0la0s: even when sent, gmail might block mails with no header.
<tinman> Consedering it to be spam
<Nik0la0s> ikonia, how do i know if iam runnign a mail server?
<Nik0la0s> and what if i dont run it?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: if you don't know - your not
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: then you'd need to run and configure one, or connect to a remote one
<Nik0la0s> then is there a coomand to explicitly tell mail x to use my isp's mail server?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: mailx submits locally, you'd need a mail server to forward to host or relay thorugh your isp
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ mail -s "hello friend" nikos1337@gmail.com [use that isp]
<Nik0la0s> so a comamnd like the above isnt implemented in mailx i guess
<ikonia> thats not using your isp
<moldy_> how do i install a firefox plugin for sun java?
<unop> moldy_, better if you use apt/synaptic to install java -- see !java
<kosnick> is there any "easy" way to remount a usb stick which i have just umounted? instead of the "manual" way with the mount command?
<moldy_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Nik0la0s> ikonia, i mean i cant specify a mail server to use in the mailx comamnd?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s I don't believe so, mailx is local submission only as I recall
<bascule> mailx needs a preconfiged MTA
<unop> kosnick, gnome-volume-manager should auto-mount your devices -- why do you have to use the mount command?
<Nik0la0s> ikonia, can you please propose a mail server i need to use?
<ikonia> bascule: thank you
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: exim, sendmail, postfix, qmail you chose
<ikonia> choose
<Nik0la0s> which one do i want?
<Nik0la0s> i ema new to linxu dont ask me to amke choices!
<unop> Nik0la0s, i think exim is installed by default
<frojnd> I've runed chkrootkit and tehre is something suspecios it doesn't sas that nothing found or smotehnig: Searching for OBSD rk v1... /usr/lib/security
<frojnd> /usr/lib/security/classpath.security
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: I don't know - which ever one your more comfortable with,
<Nik0la0s> iam oming from xp :)
<moldy_> unop: thanks for the hint, trying
<ikonia> unop: postfix I think
<tinman> qmail is nice
<Dukan> hi little girl
<Nik0la0s> unop, if exim is installed by default then why mailx didnt use exim?
<unop> ikonia, default mta on ubuntu -- err, i dont think so, let me check anyway
<ASderer> http://DIANA-MEINE-EX.gotdns.com/?id=5420b8f7
<ASderer> http://DIANA-MEINE-EX.gotdns.com/?id=5420b8f7
<ASderer> http://DIANA-MEINE-EX.gotdns.com/?id=5420b8f7
<ikonia> unop: I could be wrong
<ikonia> aslan: that was silly
<ikonia> aslan: oops, not you sorry
<jrib> Dukan: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Gnea> Hi all, I'm having an issue while installing ubuntu gutsy gibbon via a netboot - i'm at the "Select and install software" phase, so I select my software and when it goes to download it, it comes back with an error about how it can't find ubuntustudio-desktop and ubuntustudio-video - anyone else had that problem?
<Nik0la0s> let me see tha analogy here
<Nik0la0s> mailx for linux is what outlokk express is for windows ?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s no, nothing like the same
<Nik0la0s> iam tryign to analogically understand things
<unop> Nik0la0s, i dunno - have you tried using the sendmail command to send email?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: there is nothing similar
<ikonia> unop: was it exim ?
<Nik0la0s> ikonia, mailx is a mail client application isnt it?
<unop> ikonia, looks like exim4 is installed by default
<gilda> running into an issue with ubuntu 7.10 - is not detecting my primary sata drive - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53854/  for further information - any help would be useful - unable to install due to this issue
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: no
<ikonia> unop: thanks
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: no, evolution is about as close to outlook express as it gets - calendar is setup differently
<Nik0la0s> its not?!
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: no, it's a MTA
<moldy_> unop, ikonia : fixed it, thank you.
<BenderUnit22> ikonia: eh?
<ikonia> actually its not
<BenderUnit22> mailx an MTA?
<Nik0la0s> whats an MTA ?
<ikonia> bad choice of words
<bascule> !mta
<ubotu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: mailx is a CLI mail client
<ikonia> MUA
<Nik0la0s> Gnea, i need a way to be able to send maisl from commandl line
<ikonia> BenderUnit22: thank you
<Nik0la0s> Gnea, great!
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: thats what mailx is
<Nik0la0s> that what i meant
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: you might also want to check out mutt
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: mailx will allow you to submit mail to a local MTA
<Nik0la0s> Gnea, but as folsk here told me this mailx xleint doenst use by default some mail server to actually sent the mail
<igors> how can i mount an usb camera mass storage?
<matzki> What it the command, to show what is mounted where ?
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: you'd need to setup your MTA separately (exim, sendmail, qmail, etc)
<Pici> matzki: mount
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: you might want to consider nullmailer, ssmtp or similar programs as well.
<Gnea> matzki: df
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: but as other people said, if you want Outlook, Evolution's your best bvet.
<BenderUnit22> s/bvet/bet/
<Nik0la0s> no actually i ahte OE
<Gnea> igors: plug it in
<BenderUnit22> :)
<Nik0la0s> ok gyes so lt me see if ui undestood you
<Nik0la0s> mailx and mutt and pine ALL there are cli mail cliesnts right?
<Gnea> oh lovely: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<unop> Nik0la0s, have you ruled out problems with mailx itself? have you tried another mua to send email>?
<Nik0la0s> while local MTA == Local mail server ?
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: yes, two times.
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: yes.
<unop> Nik0la0s, not server- just agent
<Dukan> ?
<Tuari> anytime i try to install any software via apt-get i get the message The package dmraid needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find and archive for it
<Nik0la0s> so everytime you say the acronym MTA what i must understand is a Mail Server Correct?
<Gnea> unop: it runs as a daemon, so technically it IS a mail server, that is local
<ikonia> unop he's not got a configured MTA running, I think
<Gnea> unop: it's just not a mail 'server' in the sense that it necessarily handles domain traffic
<unop> Gnea, i wouldnt call it a "mail server"
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: yes.
<bascule> Nik0la0s: the MTA actually sends the mail in the correct format to wherever it needs to go
<alan`> Tuari: dpkg --configure -a
<Nik0la0s> is there a difference between a mail server and a mail agent?
<Gnea> unop: there is a difference, and in the linux world, that's how it is.
<unop> Gnea, I'm aware of what MTA, MUA and mail servers do, thanks :)
<gilda> theres a huge difference between a mail server and a mail agent / client
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: yes - the user agent takes care of forumulating and reading the emails, the mail server (aka MTA) takes care of actually transporting the email to/from the system itself
<bascule> Nik0la0s: well if you had a domain and wanted inboxes for users you would need a mail server, however you need the right software to send mail, no recieve it
<Gnea> unop :)
<Nik0la0s> MTA stands for Mail Transfer Agent right?
<bascule> yes
<Nik0la0s> and an Agent == Clioent correct?
<Tuari> alan here is my out put when i run that command http://pastebin.com/m64033db3
<bascule> transfer/transport actually :)
<Nik0la0s> so when you say mail agent il will be understanding mail cleint program right?
<igors> Gnea, my usb camera is not mounting automatically: http://dpaste.com/32865/  :/
<hagabaka> Nik0la0s: no
<Nik0la0s> :(
<Nik0la0s> hold!
<bascule> Nik0la0s: no, a client is like outlook express or murr or pine, the agent can send the mail from these clients
<alan`> dmraid....
<Nik0la0s> MUA = Mail User Agent = Mail User Client = a mail application for reading mails like OE in windows
<bascule> mutt not murr sheesh
<alan`> Tuari: you have a raid array?
<hagabaka> well "mail agent" maybe
<hagabaka> not "mail transport agent"
<Nik0la0s> so youa re telling me that an Agent != Client
<unop> Nik0la0s, depending on how your email client is setup, it can send mail directly via a server (POP3, IMAP, etc) or use the local MTA (and that could be anything)
<Nik0la0s> up until now i though it was identical
<bascule> Nik0la0s: correct, there are many clients that all need an agent
<igors> anybody knows? how can i mount my usb camera mass storage, its not mounting automatically  ( http://dpaste.com/32865/ )
<Tuari> this system was not set by be me but i think it does have a raid
<DaHood> hi all. I would like to get the source code of the cvs version of libsane that is used in Ubuntu 7.10
<DaHood> where should i look?
<Gnea> igors: then it's going to use libusb to read it, which means you need to use something like f-spot to interface with it - you can't mount it like you would a normal FS
<unop> DaHood, google?
<Pici> DaHood: apt-get source libsane
<bascule> DaHood: at the repos apt-get source <package>
<DaHood> unop, i would like a more specific answer
<DaHood> a ok
<Gnea> DaHood: freshmeat.net should point you to the homepage - just search for libsane
<Nik0la0s> So an MUA example is mutt(which is cli mail cleint)
<Nik0la0s> an MTA example is sendmalil
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: yes.
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: yup
<igors> Gnea, f-spot can do that? is there a nice interface to do that?
<bascule> uh-huh
<hagabaka> and an MDA example?
<Nik0la0s> outlook express is also an MUA for windows
<unop> DaHood, if you want the CVS version of libsane, you should find out which CVS servers hold a copy of it, and i said google because thats where i'd look. and FYI, ubuntu's repos dont hold the CVS version
<Nik0la0s> graphic one
<Gnea> igors: f-spot *is* the interface ... just click on applications->graphics->f-spot
<BizFatal> When I booted my laptop this morning my display is stuck zoomed in.  I can pan and scroll but not zoom out.  Any ideas?
<Nik0la0s> ok what i udnerstand is this
<Nik0la0s> MUA = mail clients (mutt, pine, xmail, kmail)
<Nik0la0s> MTA = sendmails
<bascule> BizFatal: it's called viewports, I can't remember how to disable/fix that, but thats where to look
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: you are correct.
<igors> Gnea, yeah..im on it..but i still didn't find how to "mount" my camera here :-)
<Nik0la0s> but we have 3 semantic now
<Nik0la0s> agents, clietns nad server
<unop> hagabaka, MDA - something like postfix that recieves mail on your behalf and puts it in your mail directory
<Nik0la0s> up until now i knew only client and server arch
<igors> Gnea, "no cameras detected" :T
<BizFatal> Bascule: thanks Ill start there
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: 'server' is ambiguous - it means one thing in a sense, and something else in another
<Gnea> igors: what camera is it?
<Nik0la0s> an agent is a program that tranfer mail from an MUA to a Mail server?
<frojnd> does anyone here uses torrentflux? I changed download directory and chmod -w it, but I'm still not able to see it ... any ideas why is that ?
<igors> Gnea, sony, ive changeg to PTP mode...ok no
<igors> *noe
<unop> Nik0la0s, yes, thats how you could see it
<igors> *now :P
<Gnea> Nik0la0s: the MTA usually dumps the email in an mbox file and the MUA reads from that file
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: check it out with Google (e.g. www.feep.net/sendmail/tutorial/intro/MUA-MTA-MDA.html). Also, it's only semantics. :)
<unop> Gnea, so whats an MDA then? :)
<Gnea> igors: are you plugging it into a usb hub or directly into the computer?
<BenderUnit22> unop: that'd be procmail, formail and the like, no?
<Gnea> unop: Mail Delivery Agent :)
<unop> Gnea, i think i would say the MTA sends mail out for you, the MDA brings mail in
<Gnea> like fetchmail
<unop> BenderUnit22, aye
<Nik0la0s>  so an MTU9sendmail, exim) is an application  that transfers mail from an MUA(client like mutt,pine,kmail)  to a Mail server
<methods[laptop]> is there a place for me to get new version of evolution for ubuntu ?
<hagabaka> :/
<igors> Gnea, in usb, but now i've change in camera to PTP mode...and it found the camera... :-)
<Gnea> igors: cool :)
<hagabaka> that page says MTA brings all parts together?
<bascule> Nik0la0s: sure, the mail server running on the recieving end and puts it in the users mailbox
<Nik0la0s> in windows guys do we have mTA there as well?
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: exchange
<Nik0la0s> or the MUA there(which is OE) act as an MUA and MTA both?
<bascule> Nik0la0s: think of MTA as a send only mail server
<unop> Nik0la0s, yes, but in the windows world, you dont really want to know what an MUA,MTA,etc are, you just send mail :)
<iKs> Hey !
<BenderUnit22> !hi | iKs
<ubotu> iKs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iKs> Anyone knows how to write an ellipsis on a UK Default Keyboard Layout ? :D
<Nik0la0s> unop, :)
<ikonia> iKs: ellipsis ?
<bascule> iKs: try altGr key
<iKs> three dots
<Nik0la0s> ima taking notes on verythign you say in a file called MUST_KNOW )
<BenderUnit22> iKs: not me; I'd use gucharmap.
<michaelpo> how do I md5sum the cd after burning the iso? what's the command? i know how to md5sum the downloaded iso... how do i msdsum the burnt cd?
<iKs> Well normaly AltGr + several keys do that
<ikonia> michaelpo: the command is md5sum
<iKs> but strangely only those three dots are not working
<iKs> nothing is outputed..
<adac> hi. Is there any similar traffic shaping program for linux such as cfosspeed for windows?
<iKs> I can use AltGr for anything else though
<unop> Nik0la0s, outlook is an MUA, in most instances it is _not_ and MTA, it sends mail by connecting to a SMTP/IMAP server
<iKs> (@łe¶ŧ←ŧ←↓→øþæßðŋðđħjĸłł«»¢”¢“n”µ)
<sergei_> bn,gh,g,
<bascule> michaelpo: with the disc in the drive, unmounted, md5sum /dev/cdrom , or /dev/dvd
<sergei_> Hello
<michaelpo> ikonia: md5sum /media/cdrom?
<ikonia> michaelpo: no, you've downloaded the iso file and the md5sum file so it's md5sum myname.iso myname.md5
<iKs> So.. no one ?
<Nik0la0s> unop, yeah! that why OE in configuration its aks for incoming/outgoing mail server
<ikonia> iKs: don't think it's default char on a uk keyboard
<Nik0la0s> because outlokk can only read/write mail
<Nik0la0s> not send it
<bascule> michaelpo: no /media/cdrom is mounted, wrong sum
<iKs> ikonia: I'm supposed to be able to output it with, for example, AltGr + ,
<iKs> iKs: But it just doesn't work.
<unop> Nik0la0s, well, no MUAs can send mail, its the job of the MTA to do that
<bascule> michaelpo: has to be /dev
<iKs> It worked on my French keyboard (another combination but whatever)
<matzki> which password does passwd change if no username is given ?
<iKs> so it seems to be a UK layout thingy
<bascule> iKs: know its ascii code?
<michaelpo> ikonia: how do i md5sum the cd after burning to check if the burn is correct or flawed....?
<Kekcuk> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139657817 Please Come And Vote For Me!!! (When you enter page, you auto... vote for me) (Thanks to all who voted!!)
<unop> matzki, the one of $USER
<Pici> matzki: The current user's password.
<iKs> bascule: I can find it
<iKs> bascule: hum, unicode code you mean ?
<ikonia> michaelpo: ooh after, no idea
<iKs> bascule: cause ascii doesn't have it of course... :)
<ikonia> michaelpo: just use the "check cd" option on the boot menu
<michaelpo> bascule: how do i md5sum the cd after burning to check if the burn is correct or flawed....?
<bascule> michaelpo: I told you ...
<tapas> i wonder how i can change the parameters pased to configure for a src package
<bascule> michaelpo: boot it, there is a check on the boot options IIRC
<tapas> the rules file is a bit confusing
<Nik0la0s> unop, but all MUAs can at least connect to MTAs in order to be able to start sending the mail
<bascule> iKs: well 256 ascii might
<tapas> or alternatively how to pass an environment var to init :)
<BenderUnit22> unop: not all MUA's. :)
<iKs> bascule: hum I don't think so ;)
<cosmodad> tapas: PARM=value ./configure (iirc)
<BenderUnit22> unop: sry, not you.
<iKs> bascule: lemme find the unicode code
<michaelpo> what iirc?
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: not all MUA's; mutt and mailx e.g. expect a local MTA by default.
<unop> Nik0la0s, that depends on the MUA and how it is configured really
<tapas> cosmodad: into what file?
<michaelpo> bascule: what iirc?
<iKs> # Unicode reference u2026
<bascule> michaelpo: If I remeber correctly
<tapas> cosmodad: debian/rules?
<tapas> and where?
<cosmodad> michaelpo: if I remember correctly.
<cosmodad> tapas: that's how'd you call the rules script.
<unop> Nik0la0s, like you can setup evolution on ubuntu to not use the local MTA but use a remote SMTP/IMAP server
<cosmodad> tapas: err configure
<tapas> cosmodad: i use dpkg-buildpackage
<bascule> michaelpo: well look into binding a key combo for it in xmodmap, best I can do :))
<cosmodad> tapas: what do you want to change?
<michaelpo> how do i do a iirc command?
<michaelpo> how do i do a xmodmap?
<Nik0la0s> so the MTA in my case can be one of 2 things
<cosmodad> michaelpo: there is none.
<cosmodad> michaelpo: ...iirc command.
<iKs> michaelpo: IRC != IIRC
<tapas> cosmodad: i'm building libc from the source package and i want to add --disable-sanity-checks
<bascule> michaelpo: that wasn't for you the xmodmap
<tapas> no fear it's all in a virtual machine system
<iKs> michaelpo: IRC = Internet Realy Chat, what you're using right now to chat
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: what was it, actually, that you wanted to do? :)
<iKs> michaelpo: IIRC is an abbreviation
<bascule> iKs: sorry, did you see the xmodmap suggestion?
<Nik0la0s> either o local mail server(local MTA) or a remote mail server(remote MTA like my isp's outgoing mail server ) is that correct?
<iKs> bascule: hum nope, what is it ?
<unop> Nik0la0s, correct
<tapas> cosmodad: in the end i want to boot a 2.4.x kernel ;D
<tapas> [legacy kernel modules we need to get to work]
<bascule> iKs: The  xmodmap  program  is used to edit and display the keyboard modifier map
<cosmodad> tapas: can't you just download a 2.4.x kernel?
<Gnea> this bluetooth RAZR is nuts... it doesn't seem to want to bond right with minicom...
<cosmodad> tapas: doesn't some older Ubuntu distro still provide that, I mean?
<tapas> cosmodad: well, there's no 2.4.x kernel packages in current ubuntu
<iKs> bascule: I'm looking at it right now, thanks ;)
<unop> Nik0la0s, you can use any remote mail server as long as you are authenticated to it, like using your gmail credentials on smtp.gmail.com
<bascule> iKs: welcome, I dunno how to do it, but i am sure it can
<cosmodad> tapas: dapper still has kernel-image-2.4.27-2-386 .
<michaelpo> iKs: if i remember correctly
<cosmodad> tapas: even edgy.
<cosmodad> tapas: you better try that before you hussle with libc.
<tapas> cosmodad: we will try that if we absolutely don't get it to ru non feisty
<Nik0la0s> yeah unop
<michaelpo> ok... thank you guys... i will just boot the cd before i delete the iso....
<tapas> cosmodad: problem with that is increased maintenance work for our other software [for which we'll need two different builds then]
<Nik0la0s> so  smtp.gmail.com is actually a remote outgoing mail server and also is called a remote MTA correct?
<cosmodad> tapas: if there is another reason for you to rebuild libc: somewhere in the debian building process, ./configure must be called. You can hook up there.
<bascule> tapas: changing libc may well be suicidal
<Dukan> yes
<tapas> cosmodad: yeah i'm not finding it
<tapas> thus i awsk
<tapas> ask :)
<Dukan> bugs, very bugs
<tapas> bascule: yeah :)
<unop> Nik0la0s, right
<tapas> bascule: it's in a virtual machine for testing purposes, so no harm done
<cosmodad> tapas: you should be aware that upgrades to libc, e.g. security-wise, would kill your changes unless you hold them. Which isn't advised for libc either.
<tapas> cosmodad: we won't touch the system except for updating our own software once it runs
<Nik0la0s> Now the difference between MTA and Mail Server are that MTA used to just send mails while mail Server are only used to receive mails(the ones hat MTUs send to them)
<tapas> porting of the kernel module to 2.6.x is underways
<tapas> it just takes another while
<bascule> k, it is a swine look at gentoo ebuilds or sourcemage spells, you will see the trickery required, nothing worse than a bash shell that segfaults every 5 seconds :)
<bascule> tapas: ^
<cosmodad> tapas: let me see if I can find the right spot for you.
<tapas> cosmodad: thanks a bunch :)
<Nik0la0s> Unop is my l.ast statement correct?
<Nik0la0s> if is is then i understanded!
<Nik0la0s> Now the difference between MTA and Mail Server are that MTA used to just send mails while mail Server are only used to receive mails(the ones hat MTUs send to them)
<unop> Nik0la0s, correct, but technically an MTA is also a server because it can accept connections and send mail on your behalf
<bascule> Nik0la0s: mail server send and recieve
<shadukan> hi
<shadukan> does anyone have any idea or has the tora compiled for Ubuntu
<shadukan> with oracle support
<dany> user and password default in a Squirrelmail ?
<dany> :S
<ikonia> dany: what ?
<Nik0la0s> iam confuses now because
<ikonia> shadukan: tora ?
<Nik0la0s> bascule> Nik0la0s: think of MTA as a send only mail server
<shadukan> i found some stuff on the net  but required earlier version of a library and didnt installed the deb succesfuuly
<bascule> :)
<shadukan> TOAD Oralce for linux
<shadukan> :D
<shadukan> sorry
<ikonia> shadukan: toad is just an sql client as I recall
<Nik0la0s> now my difficuly is to distingusih the ideas of Mail Server and MTUs
<unop> Nik0la0s, an MTA is a mail-server that is only concerned with sending mail on your behalf, it cannot recieve mail for you
<shadukan> yes ikonia but in ubuntu packages doesn't support connections to oracle databases...
<mwe> I forgot the command to regenerate the usplash initramfs. could someone please refresh my memory?
<bascule> Nik0la0s: I didn't say it was, just think of it that way, to me it becomes a server and not just an agent at the point it recieves mail ... :)
<BenderUnit22> unop: hm? Either I've misunderstood for years, or this was an odd statement.
<BenderUnit22> unop: surely you can configure your MTA to receive mail for you as well? :)
<unop> mwe, update-initramfs -U ?
<shadukan> i found some .deb packages over the net but didn't installed successfully
<simion314> hi, i have a program that works fine but i need a launcher on desktop, i make this launcher and the program can't load somethings now(when i use the launcher) i do not know what happend, i belive it cpuld be permisions
<mwe> unop: that's probably it, thanks.
<jrib> simion314: what program?
<unop> BenderUnit22, shhhh, let's not go into exceptions :p
<SleepingSloth> simion314, were you running it as root from terminal?
<Karti> shadukan: I know I have just turned up, but Oracle actually give away free their Express edition which is generally the same as the normal version but with a 4Gb database limit. With this you also get access to their 2 day administrator courses and full instructions ;)
<Nik0la0s> unop, i see
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: again, is this about understanding terminology, or fixing some problem at your end? Just curious.
<unop> BenderUnit22, by definition - an MTA does not recieve mail, but there are plenty of MTAs that can do otherwise
<Nik0la0s> but now i see youc all it a server because on order to be able to sent mails it has to accept connections for MUAs first :)
<shadukan> ...i dont have time...i am on fire for a project... i followed instructions over ubuntu forums
<Nik0la0s> tht bwhy youc alled it a server
<tapas> never try to run virtualbox over a ssh tunnel
<shadukan> about compilation but the damn thing failed the i did rules binary
<tapas> it does weird things like not releasing the mouse and keyboard for 10 minutes ;)
<bascule> unop: to me it stops being classed as an MTA if it recieves mail
<simion314> simion314, is just a program, i double click it and it works, but if i double click the launcher i have that error
<BenderUnit22> unop: hmz. Pardon my ignorance, but then what software *is* by definition meant to receive mail?
<tapas> luckily ctrl-alt-f1 still works ;)
<shadukan> ./rules binary ... it seems that didn't read a file within the directory
<unop> bascule, right, and becomes more of a fully-fledged "mail-server", right? :)
<bascule> yes
<unop> BenderUnit22, the MDA
<Nik0la0s> berderUnit22 : in order to fix the problem i needed to undestand thes ideas behind it first :)
<shadukan> and i was wondering if someone here has it in precompiled .deb package for libsqn**7 version
<cosmodad> tapas: I cannot find it at the moment, but I guess you need to adjust the configure target in the rules file.
<cosmodad> tapas: I'm sure people at #debian know the details.
<BenderUnit22> unop: ooh-wkay. nm then. :)
<ikonia>  suggest we take the mail server discuss into -offtopic
<BenderUnit22> :)
<bascule> unop: but of course all full blown servers are also MTAs, they have to be :)
<Nik0la0s> ok folks i ahve mutt which acts as myy MUA
<Nik0la0s> now pleasse tell me the best cli MTA i can use
<Nik0la0s> so mutt will conect to it to sent mail
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: cli mta ?
<BenderUnit22> Nik0la0s: if you just want to use mutt to get mail off your system, I'd suggest ssmtp. Simple setup.
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: you've still not got it
<bascule> Nik0la0s: there is no such thing, it's just a daemon
<shadukan> so i make this public request if anyone has tora precompiled for the latest version of ubuntu
<shadukan> (official)
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: an MTA is a daemon that listens and deals with mail
<unop> BenderUnit22, well, a fully-fledged mail server is an MTA and MDA - the MTA recieves mail from another MTA and forwards it to the MDA which then delivers the mail to the users inbox
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: I suggest we take this to ubuntu-offtopic as explain mail daemon services isn't really ubuntu's issue
<SleepingSloth> simion314,  if you want me to see your rely, put my name in the line (type 'slee' and then hit tab and it should autocomplete)
<BenderUnit22> unop: that's as clear as I could've asked for; thx. :)
<tapas> cosmodad: they told me the link to the maintainer manual and told me to troll myself to #ubuntu
<tapas> nice as always
<bascule> Nik0la0s: lol, you need a cli client that knows of your MTA daemon to send mail in the SMTP format to some server
<Nik0la0s> sorry the expression cli mta was wrong
<shadukan> (i have setup mutt with pop3 + imaps) it works great for me :D
<Nik0la0s> of cousr mta is a service
<Wrathtide> does anyone have any reccomendations on any particular usb wireless adaptor?
<SleepingSloth> simion314, what are you running from the terminal (command-wise)?
<tapas> cosmodad: thanks for looking though :)
<cosmodad> tapas: heh. Never mention Ubuntu when you need help there. :)
<Nik0la0s> the cli or graph is only applied to aplications like mutt or kmail
<tapas> cosmodad: yeah i guess
<cosmodad> tapas: but the thing I told you should be right.
<bascule> Nik0la0s: sure
<ikonia> Nik0la0s: lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<cosmodad> tapas: looking at a rules file right now, it has a config.status target, which includes the configure parameters.
<tapas> cosmodad: ok, will look into it.. i do know some make syntax, etc.. but this stuff is a bit convoluted
<cosmodad> tapas: things seem to get more difficult with more up-to-date building system, however.
<cosmodad> tapas: don't forget to make an entire system backup if you mock with libc.
<tapas> cosmodad: ok, now i just have to wait until virtualbox frees my mouse pointer
<cosmodad> tapas: especially if you are not an expert at these things.
<tapas> cosmodad: yeah it's all in a virtual box
<tapas> :)
<simion314> SleepingSloth: why? i do not use terminal for that program, is just so deep in folders and i want it on my desktop, maybe i make a link to it
<cosmodad> oh ok.
<tapas> cosmodad: i'm not crazy :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, any ideas what this is about: 550 relay not permitted (in reply to RCPT TO command). is that likely to be my server issue, or the server of the person im emailing?
<tapas> just a little bit
<cosmodad> tapas: heh :)
<cosmodad> tapas: just enough to rebuild libc I suppose. ;)
<tapas> exactly
<tapas> :)
<fevel> damn!
<SleepingSloth> simion314,  if you run it from terminal, you should get output - that may give you a clue as to any problem
<fevel> I just broke one of the pins on my laptops battery socket
<cosmodad> tapas: out of curiosity, what does this configure switch do that eases maintenance?
<bascule> AdvoWork: you are trying to mail an address that is not hosted on that server, it refuses to relay for spam purposes
<tapas> damn i wonder how i can get my mouse and keyboard get without killing the process... grmbl [and yeah hitting the right ctrl doesn't do it]
<fevel> does anyone know if its replacable?
<tapas> cosmodad: it allows me to disable nptl
<SleepingSloth> simion314, it seems likely your two launchers are running different commands though, if one works and the other doesn't...
<fevel> *replaceable
<tapas> cosmodad: 2.4.x kernels don't have nptl.. and since init complains about not being able to setup thread local storage upon booting
<shkupi> vedo
<tapas> cosmodad: and google hints into the direction that nptl is the culprit i want to turn it off
<shkupi> jasum vedo
<shkupi> koja sit
<simion314> <SleepingSloth: thx, i will try that, i suspect that some stupid permisions and the program can't load something, thx for your time
<tapas> cosmodad: i guess if there were a way to give init a env var which effectively disabled nptl it would work, too
<tapas> cosmodad: but i don't know whether it's possible to pass environment vars to init
<SleepingSloth> simion314, no worries - let us know if you have ay luck
<SleepingSloth> *any
<tapas> [kinda pointless anyways, since init provides the environment for all other processes]
<AdvoWork> bascule but the thing is, we replied to their email?
<cosmodad> tapas: not sure whether init knows env vars yet. Looking at initrd might help.
<tapas> cosmodad: i boot without an initrd too ;)
<cosmodad> tapas: that's probably easier to change than modifying libc.
<bascule> AdvoWork: maybe a spoofed address
<AdvoWork> even though its a genuine customer? that weve spoken to on the phone etc?
<cosmodad> tapas: if NPTL could be disabled at boot-up, would that work for you too?
<tapas> cosmodad: and even if i had an initrd i'm still not sure how to pass that env var to init [which uses libc which in turn actually uses the env var]
<AdvoWork> just trying to rule out it being us :p
<tapas> cosmodad: i guess it's worth a try
<ssonko> i need instructions
<bascule> AdvoWork: I am not a mail admin, just know a little of these things, also if the send address was not one of the servers own it would refuse for spam reasons too
<ssonko> i need instructions
<Ow1> hi. can you tell me who should i contact for a mailinglist request at lists.ubuntu.com
<BenderUnit22> ssonko: instructions? Here you go: ask a better question. :)
<Ow1> o need a list for romaniana ubuntu localization team
<ikonia> Ow1: the mailing list owner ?
<bascule> AdvoWork: or your mail domain is blacklisted by them ...
<ikonia> Ow1: look on the ubuntu romainian loco site
<Ow1> i have send an email but i got not response
<Jack_Sparrow> ssonko: How may we help you
<ssonko> how can i reset my laptop bios password
<Ow1> ikonia: i'm the coordinator or romaian  loco team
<PriceChild> ssonko, pull the battery out
<ikonia> ssonko: thats nothing to do with ubuntu, please contact your hardware vendor
<bascule> ssonko: heh, you are in big trouble
<jrib> Ow1: contact mailman
<PriceChild> ssonko, not the big on, the small one inside
<bascule> :)
<Ow1> jrib: i did that. with no success
<ssonko> i forgot my ibm thinkpad TP password
<bascule> get your screwdrivers out ... :D
<ubuntunut> ssonko: That's bios related, my friend. Not ubuntu specific.
<jrib> Ow1: when did you send the email?
<tapas> cosmodad: i just read that glibc2.7 doesn't build without nptl, since it doesn't have linuxthreads no more
<tapas> cosmodad: i guess we're out of luck then anyway
<ssonko> how do i  remote destop and ubuntu PC
<ikonia> tapas: correct
<cosmodad> ssonko: removing the battery for a while might help.
<ubuntunut> ssonko: Look up vnc and ssh.
<ikonia> tapas: linux-threads was obsoloete in 2.4 - removed in 2.7
<Ow1> jrib: the last one was in 08 january 2008
<ubuntunut> ssonko: both will do the job.
<tapas> ikonia: so basically it's totally impossible to boot a 2.4.x kernel on a ubuntu system?
<tapas> even with modifying libc
<tapas> ?
<Ow1> jrib: i send an email to mailman@lists
<cosmodad> tapas: awww, ok. Too bad.
<ikonia> tapas: you can only use a 2.4 kernel on legacy library dependant system
<brontos> Good day all.
<cosmodad> tapas: at least, it's now the programmer's problem. :)
<Ow1> jrib: and a previously sent another one on 7th december 2007
<tapas> cosmodad: :)
<BenderUnit22> !hi | brontos
<ubotu> brontos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> Ow1: erm, yeah, definitely should not take that long.  I had a response in about a week
<bascule> tapas: is there no config option in the kernel to disable nptl, sure there is
<Ow1> jrib: yes. and i don't know what happens
<tapas> bascule: well, not in a 2.4.x kernel, since it doesn't have nptl to start with
<brontos> I keep having an issue where it seems *some* of my usb ports stop working,  Anyway to restart them without rebooting?
<tapas> bascule: which is the problem
<tapas> ;)
<bascule> tapas: well enable it with some patch, I am sure I have done this
<tapas> hmm
<tapas> an option would be an nptl backport to our 2.,4.x kernel
<ikonia> bascule 2.6 is built on nptl only.
<bascule> but it might have been new 2.6 that had a disable option ... hmmmm
<ikonia> tapas that is not an option
<ikonia> tapas: nptl will not work against 2.4
<ikonia> bascule: no - 2.6 is ntpl only
<tapas> ikonia: yeah, maybe someone has hacked nptl support into a 2.4.x kernel..
<StrangeCharm_> when i use the alternate installation disk, and put root on a raid, encrypted container, lvm, or combination of these, the system won't boot. is this a known bug, am i doing something wrong, or is it something else?
<tapas> then nptl luibc would work against it
<ikonia> tapas: there is no hack
<tapas> too bad :(
 * bascule rakes through some old build scripts
<Leo1989> Hi all. I'm using Geany as C++ compiler. How can I disable a stupid warning about "...unused variable". I really hate this feature :)
<ikonia> Leo1989: never used geany
<Leo1989> ikonia: C::B does the same
<amitprakash> hi.. i have a wired internet connection on system A.. now i want to connect A to another system B using ad-hoc and then use ICS to share the internet connecton.. how do i do this?
<tapas> ok, then a different question..
<Ow1> does anyone know what should i do if i didn't got any response from mailman@lists.ubuntu ?
<tapas> we build all our custom software from ground up on a recent ubuntu system.. the software is ok on our current debian 2.4.x system except for some libc dependency stuff
<ubuntunut> Owl: Wait until you do...?
<jrib> Ow1: let me check something for you
<tapas> [it expects a GLIBC_2.x symbol which isn't there]
<Ow1> jrib: thaks!
<tapas> i wodner whether one can build software in a way that this missing symbol is not a problem
<StrangeCharm_> when i use the alternate installation disk, and put root on a raid, encrypted container, lvm, or combination of these, the system won't boot. is this a known bug, am i doing something wrong, or is it something else?
<curkill> can anyone here help me with python
<ubuntunut> curkill: try #python
<Ow1> jrib: i was requesting ubuntu-l10n-ro
<void^> Leo1989: doesn't geany just run gcc/g++? make sure it doesn't use -Wall or -Wunused/-Wunused-variable
<bascule> tapas: there is a redhat patch for 2.4 nptl
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: what does it say at boot-up?
<Leo1989> void^: yes it dies, thx, I think it will help
<Leo1989> does
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: 'operating system not found'
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: hmm, ok. I have never done RAID, sorry.
<bascule> i remember i had acx100 card that wouldn't work in 2.6 and had nptl built glibc, I am sure I had a kernel that ran
<curkill> ubuntunut: it says i need to be identefied to join
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: how about either of the other two?
<jrib> Ow1: may I pm?
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: I recently set up an lvm/dm-crypt system, but didn't use the installer since it would provide less-safe algos only.
<Ow1> jrib: sure, i should be registered
<Starnestommy> it's dependent on the sender being registered, not the recipient
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: algos?
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: algorithms used by dm-crypt.
<ubuntunut> curkill: Then register yoru nick and join. No one will (or should) help you here with python which is not ubuntu related.
<nownot> i get this error when trying to make make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/build: rt73.ko failed to build! any help?
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: 2.6.22 can do aes-lrw, but the installer didn't offer it.
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: aes-lrw is preferred about the default aes-whatever.
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: That's all I can tell you since I only ran into dm-crypt specific mount problems, nothing like "OS not found".
<bascule> nownot: do you need it? If not don't build it, it needs firmware most likely
<curkill> ubuntunut: ok thanks
<typochur> hi guys
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: does grub load?
<nownot> bascule: what do you mean if need it? you talking about make?
<bascule> nownot: that driver
<nownot> bascule: yeah i need it its for my wireless card
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: no, grub doesn't. it seems like the bios can't find the /boot. but it can't be a bios error because the exact same thing happens on completely different machines
<brontos> if I unplug my mouse from usb and plug it in the usb stops working.  any way to reset the usb without rebooting?
<bascule> nownot: it needs firmware to build at a guess, not sure what the procedure is check <kernel dir>/Documentation
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: you could try re-installing grub.
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: when I installed, grub installation failed, but I was given a note about this.
<typochur> I'm using nvidia-driver and TwinView (two displays: dfp intern, crt extern) and I want to rotate the extern display but somehow xrandr -o left does not work.
<bascule> nownot: it could of course just be a build bug ... :)
<typochur> What is the option to insert in xorg.conf to permanently rotate a display?
<nownot> i get this error when trying to make make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/build: rt73.ko failed to build! any help?
<cizarro> question: how do I change the system default background image in ubuntu? (i.e., when a new user logs in, I want their background to be different from the default one).
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: there's a good page on grub installation, but it's in German only. If you don't mind, I can give it to you.
<mcisbackuk> Hi all. How do I remove every package that kubuntu-desktop installed? I still got loads of extra apps in my GNOME list, how do I get rid?
<mcisbackuk> PS I installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<BenderUnit22> mcisbackuk: start with kdelibs?
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: i didn't get an indication, but then, i did go off and do other things while it was installing, only coming back at the end. unfortunately, my german is not so hot, and i think that a mediocre grub page would be better than a googletrans of a good page, but i'm willing to take a look anyway
<mcisbackuk> BenderUnit22: What I mean is, is there any way I can find out what packages it DOES install, like from in Synaptic or something so I can make sure I remove them with apt-get remove
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: ok, here you go: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: I'm sure google offers some good English pages too.
<BenderUnit22> mcisbackuk: you could check out what it pulls in with apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop?
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: google knows all that humans know
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: I could explain to you the vitals, but again I have no clue about raid and wouldn't wanna wreck your system more than it is already.
<cosmodad> StrangeCharm_: unfortunately, it's sometimes unwilling to give that information to you. ;)
<t47984358> can someone plz tell me how to install open ssl?
<StrangeCharm_> cosmodad: no, i find google to be very helpful, its just the internet tht can be more annoying
<ikonia> t47984358: it's already installed
<ubuntunut> t47984358: Uh... sudo aptitude install openssl doesn't work?]
<t47984358> well, if i try to install hydra, a password cracker - the install process tells me that open ssl cant be found
<t47984358> and help?
<t47984358> i try
<BenderUnit22> t47984358: you need libssl-dev.
<BenderUnit22> t47984358: (assuming you're installing from source)
<d1nker> what is the maximum amount of memory Ubuntu Server x86 will handle?
<bascule> t47984358: you compiling hydra?
<t47984358> ty
<bascule> d1nker: 64GB afaik
<t47984358> how many apt get, apt install, aptitude commands are there? And when do i use which? Is it like kernel components, classes and user applications?
<d1nker> gitty!
<ikonia> t47984358: how are you installing hydra
<t47984358> i just untared and made it
<ikonia> d1nker: I think it's less
<wirechief4> identify silvermachine4
<iptablesQuery> Does anyone know why there is no iptables init script in ubuntu? Lots of people seem to be rolling their own, which seems silly
<Ballena> what does the shortening "rc" stand for? like in ".bashrc"?
<ikonia> Ballena: just a name
<cizarro> Ballena, resource configuration, aka .conf
<ikonia> iptablesQuery: differnet people set it up different
<Ballena> ok, ic
<BenderUnit22> Ballena: Ballena http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/what-does-rc-stand-for-31758/?highlight=stand
<ikonia> BenderUnit22: good form
<Ballena> BenderUnit22:  thanks
<gilda> why does the live cd not detect my hard drive
<BenderUnit22> ikonia: sorry?
<t47984358> here is the err:
<t47984358> hydra-sip.c:4:25: Fehler: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or directory
<t47984358> hydra-sip.c:5:25: Fehler: openssl/err.h: No such file or directory
<t47984358> hydra-sip.c:6:25: Fehler: openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> BenderUnit22: good form, finding that url
<BenderUnit22> Oh. *blush* Thx. :)
<BenderUnit22> t47984358: did you install libssl-dev?
<ikonia> t47984358: speak to the package maintainer, I don't feel it apporpriate to discuss building password cracking tools
<bkar> gilda-> fdisk -l   and see if it detects it
<t47984358> ok
<gilda> it doesnt
<LjL> cizarro, Ballena: or runtime configuration? google gives both
<cizarro> LjL, /me shrugs. I've always thought it's resource :-)
<gilda> bkar: it doesnt at all
<bkar> gilda-> is the hard driver working?
<iptablesQuery> ikonia: I guess so, but that is true for anything, a default script would still be useful
<bkar> gilda-> is the hard drive working rather
<gilda> yes the hard drive works its running an alternate linux distro - with ext 2
<gilda> and ext3
<ikonia> iptablesQuery not really, easy to right one
<ikonia> iptablesQuery: firewalling is very personal
<LjL> cizarro: no i don't know really, just saying google gives runtime too
<Ballena> apparently rc means "runcom" run command
<bkar> gilda-> no response at all when you do fdisk -l
<Incompetnce> Hi im trying to put a new file system on my USB stick. i just cant remember the command to find out what the device is called...
<gilda> bkar: nothing
<Gamekiller> i for got what the command to change htpasswd.user is to change a password on term any help ?
<gilda> bkar: just brings me back to root prompt
<bkar> gilda  dmesg | grep  sd   or maybe hd
<iptablesQuery> ikonia: the iptables setup itself varies, but the requirement to start iptables with a saved ruleset is pretty much universal
<bkar> Incompetnce-> mount
<Incompetnce> thanks bkar
<iptablesQuery> ikonia: Having everyone do it themselves is just a recipe for people getting it wrong in different random ways :)
<gilda> bkar:  grepping sd - nothing grepping hd- just my dvd drive
<iptablesQuery> especially since lots of people seem to be just using the same slightly odd script from gentoo, which messes up if it is stopped twice
<ikonia> iptablesQuery truth be told, people hand scripting firewall rules in iptables should be able to write a simple script - or it's just disaster any way. ubuntu includes firestarter for people with lesser requirements
<bkar> gilda-> i dont know, maybe reboot, make sure it is active in the bios? it should have been detected
<iptablesQuery> ikonia: I suppose, but its just another thing to look at, plus I find iptables a lot more logical than bash scripts ;)
<bkar> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gilda> bkar: it is active in the bios - it works perfectly - i am on the live cd multiple attempts no change
<ikonia> iptablesQuery: I'm making a generic statment, not aimed at you personally
<amitprakash> hi.. i have a wired internet connection on system A.. now i want to connect A to another system B using ad-hoc and then use ICS to share the internet connecton.. how do i do this?
<Gamekiller> i found the answer to my own quetion
<bkar> gilda i dont know, reboot and try liveCD again
<iptablesQuery> iptablesQuery: Yup I'm not taking offence, just saying that the startup script should be pretty standard so it would be nicer at least to have an example one (like the one in debian, at least in sarge)
<gilda> bkar: ive rebooted multiple times checked the md5sum of my iso to make sure non corrupted and still no go
<Niklas> hello
<gilda> the only thing i can think that may be related is that lspci | grep IDE
<gilda> 00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)
<gilda> 00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SATA Controller (rev a3)
<Niklas> Has anybody successfully build and installed ImageMagick 6.3.x on gutsy using checkinstall?
<bkar> gilda oh sata controller, i think there was an issue of delayed detection, i forgot what the resolution is though
<MGalaxy> SCIM & SKIM dont work in Firefox & Openoffice @ Kubuntu 7.10, any solution?
<gilda> bkar: ya im looking for a workaround cuz im kinda sol at the moment - was testing distros and couldnt stand the one installed =p
<bkar> gilda which liveCD are you using to install?
<gilda> 7.10
<gilda> the regular ubuntu one - as i thought the xubuntu was the cause of me issue
<gilda> lol guess not
<cab46> i'm looking for a software similar to abobe fireworks , for ubuntu. any suggestion ?
<Ballena> how do I reload bash without rebooting the system?
<iptablesQuery> ikonia: Well thanks for help, I'll go write a script :)
<ikonia> iptablesQuery: maybe submit it for inclusion in to hardy +1
<jeffMASTERflex> cab46: inkscape
<Freakingme> I want to make a visual representation of a database (@ ubuntu), I tried dia and glom already, but these are buggy/not meant for me. What would you advise me?
<bkar> Ballena-> you may go to init level 1 and then back to 2
<Niklas> Ballena: depends of what you want to do...   what is it?
<AdvoWork> cab46 CinePaint,Gimp,Inkscape perhaps
<Ballena> bkar: how?
<bkar> Ballena-> sudo telinit 1
<gilda> inkscape will cover the vector based gimp will cover photoshop like stuff but to be as all inclusive as fireworks good luck
<Ballena> I have mad som chnages in .bashrc and want bash to be reloaded
<Ballena> so they will take afffect
<jeffMASTERflex> cab46: gilda is right. you will have to compromise between inkscape and gimp
<bkar> Ballena-> oh then you just have to log out, no need to boot or go to another level
<Ballena> so I do have to log out :/
<gilda> cab46: it depends on what aspects of fireworks you are looking for
<bkar> Ballena-> or source your bashrc
<Niklas> Ballena: or re-enter "bash" in bash
<Ballena> bkar:  how do I 'source' it?
<Ballena> ok
<MacQuassel> . .bashrc
<Stephaninos>  hi
<Stephaninos>  can anybody help me?
<Stephaninos>  have a problem with conky being on top of all my windows
<MacQuassel> and I'd rather exec bash then just start another one
<green-_> anyone know why apt is asking for the ubuntu cd when trying to install alien?
<Pici> ls
<green-_> and is that really the recommended way to install an rpm under ubuntu?
<Kaja> You have the CD in your sources.list, green-_
<Niklas> green-_: your ubuntu installcd is in your sources.list
<LjL> green-_: there is no recommended way to install an rpm under ubuntu, since it's definitely NOT recommended to install rpm's under ubuntu
<jeffMASTERflex> green-_: installing rpms are recommended. but if you must, alien is what you should use. if you can, compile the source instead
<jeffMASTERflex> green-_: sorry i meant NOT recommended
<green-_> LjL: it's a SRPM
<green-_> i just need to get the source so I can compile, and the source is apparently only available via SRPM
<LjL> green-_: not very different
<green-_> LjL: meaning?
<LjL> green-_: well, get the srpm but compile it manually is probably the best thing to do. and compile it *to install into /usr/local or /opt*, never into /usr
<amitprakash> hi.. i have a wired internet connection on system A.. now i want to connect A to another system B using ad-hoc and then use ICS to share the internet connecton.. how do i do this?????
<dan-g> Hi all - I'm having problems with Compiz. It's not affecting the menu bar, and after installing ccsm I now sometimes get a GNOME error saying there was an error starting the Daemon.
<LjL> green-_: meaning that installing a binary rpm is not really different from telling rpm to compile a source one and then install the resulting binary
<LjL> so, both as far as possible from "recommended"
<LjL> green-_: what is it that you need to install anyway?
<green-_> i'd certainly prefer NOT to compile it, but as there no alternative ....
<green-_> LjL: avant window navigator
<C10uD> hi is there any arabic in here?
<Niklas> green-_: you can add "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<Niklas> to your sources.list
<dreamnid> damn, Niklas beat me to it
<Niklas> dreamnid: :)
<dissident> can someone help me, every  boots fcheck fails with error 8 (it says so) so i have to do control D to start up but then my interns hd is not mounted (second one with only data)
<dissident> every 3 boots i mean
<cdavis_> what is the package name for the mysql dev files
<LjL> green-_, avant is in Hardy, first thing to try would be to backport that (although avant is so popular that i suspect that if it compiled out of the box, someone would have made a backport already)
<dissident> it seems to be my my sata drive, but i only have this problem with ubuntu
<LjL> !ar | C10uD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !sa | C10uD
<ubotu> C10uD: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<C10uD> thanks LjL
<C10uD> :O
<SweMac> Having problems encoding avi to flv cant choose mp3 codec, have tried to find a way to install some kind of mp3 codec on my ubuntu server (6.10) for a couple of days
<C10uD> you are l33t indeed!!!
<C10uD> :D
<SweMac> Anyone with a tip?
<LjL> green-_: there is also a package (version 0.2.1) at getdeb.net, although getdeb is not something i generally recommend too much
<LjL> (broken packages were not unusual last time i checked)
<MeNoS> LjL , are there any java for architecture PPC64 ??
<MeNoS> because i mistakenly installed the PPC32 bits
<green-_> LjL: well, what's likely my better route - SRPM or getdeb.net? :)
<LjL> MeNoS: they're two different architectures?
<LjL> green-_, do try compiling the Hardy package before trying either of those
<jeffMASTERflex> green-_: do with getdeb, they make pretty stable debs in my experience
<dreamnid> green-_: Nik0la0s already gave you the deb repository for AWN
<MeNoS> are they ??
<green-_> ah, missed that
<dreamnid> green-_ : or rather Niklas
<MeNoS> because i installed 32bit PPC of java, install was succesful but the java doesn't work
<Niklas> dreamnid: sloppy fingers? *G*
<LjL> MeNoS, did you install it from medibuntu (which seems to work today)?
<MeNoS> it worked for you ?
<dreamnid> Niklas: No, made a guess on which nik**** it was based off the auto-complete :-P
<MeNoS> sure i wil check
<dreamnid> Niklas: sorry :-P
<Hellow> Hello everyone, i am having trouble letting people connect to my Netrek game server, the client apps are supposed to connect to port 2592 but they cant find the right ip address to connect to
<LjL> MeNoS, "apt-get update" now works fine for me
<MeNoS> k
<Hellow> There is 2 ip addresses under Network Tools for my connection, one just says IP the other says Broadcast
<Wrathtide> what is the command to view connections made?
<Niklas> dreamnid: hehe, np
<Niklas> ImageMagick 6.3.x as deb, anyone?
<MeNoS> didn't worked for me , LjL
<green-_> Niklas:  i get a 404 on that source
<green-_> although i can hit it from browser
<angah> Is there any s/w that can take shot while using ubuntu? like make movie?
<green-_> hmmm
<green-_> ah nm
<LjL> MeNoS: says what?
<Niklas> green-_: uh? wait a sec
<jeffMASTERflex> angah: istanbul
<green-_> Niklas: it's correct.. though now apt is giving me a GPG error
<Hellow>  i am having trouble letting people connect to my Netrek game server, the client apps are supposed to connect to port 2592 but they cant find the right ip address to connect to. There is two ip addresses in Network Tools, one is under IP the other is under Broadcast
<MeNoS> it didn't worked for me
<angah> thanks
<Wrathtide> what is the equivalent of "ipconfig" in the terminal?
<Niklas> green-_: download this http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/reacocard.asc and use sudo apt-key on it
<jeffMASTERflex> angah: xvidcap also works
<LjL> !doesn't work | MeNoS
<ubotu> MeNoS: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Hellow> i am having trouble letting people connect to my Netrek game server, the client apps are supposed to connect to port 2592 but they cant find the right ip address to connect to. There is two ip addresses in Network Tools, one is under IP the other is under Broadcast
<MeNoS> LjL, what is the site where i can paste my sources.list again ??
<green-_> Niklas: excellent, thanks.
<MeNoS> i will show you
<Hellow> i need to know how to configure my network to allow connections on the right ip and under the right port
<Niklas> green-_: Ur welcome
<unagi> anyone know the window decorator for kde?
<tapas> bascule: yeah i read about that too
<tapas> did you locate it [red hat patch nptl 2.4.x]
<LjL> !paste > MeNoS    (MeNoS, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !topic > MeNoS    (MeNoS, see the private message from Ubotu)
<green-_> hmm.. now to figure out why AWN prefs won't even come up
<green-_> Niklas: you using awn?
<tapas> bascule: i guess it'll apply on red hat kernels only anyways.. still searching though
<Niklas> green-_: yep
<green-_> i just logged in/out of X and tried bringing up the AWN prefs
<green-_> but nothing comes up... anything else I need to do?
<chronic1> is this is proper channel to ask a fairly specific question about ubuntu...or is there a developer channel that would be more appropriate
<Niklas> green-_: you must click on the outer corner
<MeNoS> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53862/
<green-_> Niklas: heh, of what?
<Niklas> green-_: or run "awn-manager" from a terminal and look on the output
<Niklas> green-_: did you start awn yet?
<LjL> MeNoS, medibuntu *is* working, it's other repositories that are not (the source ones - it's probably they are on a different server). but they shouldn't really be needed
<green-_> Niklas: i guess not? start it from where?
<Niklas> green-_: alt+f2, enter avant-window-navigator
<amitprakash> hi.. i have a wired internet connection on system A.. now i want to connect A to another system B using ad-hoc and then use ICS to share the internet connecton.. how do i do this?????
<srijan> hello can I ask a question about Amarok
<MeNoS> yea true
<Niklas> green-_: later you can add it to your (gnome)session
<jeffMASTERflex> srijan: ask
<green-_> ah, there we go :)
<SweMac> Having problems using mp3 audiocodec in ffmpeg, tip?
<srijan> Is there any equlizer preset available for Amarok?
<jeffMASTERflex> srijan: yes, should be under tools
<green-_> what is this stupid thing compiz is doing where it makes a window like 10% opaque when i start another app
<green-_> it's not focus trail, it is something else
<green-_> because it's only for a few seconds
<srijan> Thanks very much Jeff :)
<Niklas> green-_: maybe opacify? but I'm not sure
<jeffMASTERflex> srijan: np
<brobostigon> whem you compile, make install, some software, is there also a command to deinstall/remove ??
<jeffMASTERflex> brobostigon: make uninstall
<Pici> brobostigon: If the developer has defined the make target, its usually make uninstall or make remove.
<LjL> brobostigon: sometimes there is "make uninstall", but generally speaking you're on your own.
<LjL> brobostigon: which is one of the reasons using ubuntu packages is much recommended over compiling
 * Niklas takes a big hammer and begins slashing imagemagick
<ikonia> Niklas: what is the problem with image magik ?
<srijan> Now about Ubuntu Auto Update..I'm using version 7.10 Edubuntu. When I runthe system update after being notified, I find one "mjpegtools shown under Other Updates, but I can not select it! Why?
<jeffMASTERflex> brobostigon: i always install bastardized debs with checkinstall so i don't run into those problems
<brobostigon> so its either make uninstall or make remove,correct,
<LjL> MeNoS: have you come across this page? http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/13/howto-enable-java-for-firefox/ - it's about the PS3, which uses PPC 64-bit, so it might apply to your machine
<adelie> hello, been reading some articles about swappiness. it sounds like a good swappiness should be inverse to ram. 256mb ram, swappiness of 100 is going to have best performance, but if you have 2-4gb ram, swappiness of 10-20 will yeild best performance. Anyone else have anecdotal experience to share?
<Niklas> ikonia: I want to install version 6.3 as a deb (without make install), but libtool does not comply..
<ikonia> Niklas: where is that deb coming from ?
<LjL> brobostigon: it's either one of those, or remove each file manually.
<Niklas> ikonia: by me. but there is no deb yet, because checkinstall quits before completing the job
<SweMac> Having problems using mp3 audiocodec in ffmpeg, tip?
<Seveas> Niklas, checkinstall is evil :)
<adelie> 64 bit ppc ??? isn't that kind of like a stone wheel with spinners?
<Niklas> ikonia: Yeh, I know. I took the tbz2 from the IM website, ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall. and it does not find the files it should install (/usr/bin/install: setting permissions for `/usr/lib/libMagick.so.10.0.10': No such file or directory)
<jeffMASTERflex> Seveas: it's useful for small programs. debhelper is nice though
<Niklas> ikonia: but what should I do? make install into /usr? :/
<ikonia> set the --prefix option
<Seveas> jeffMASTERflex, it's not useful for small programs either, it's the wrong way of making packages
<LjL> adelie: are you somehow under the impression that PPC is an "inferior" architecture?
<Niklas> ikonia: yes, I could. but I will have to install (and update ) it on 8 servers at least
<rico> hey guys. my mic doesn't work (both internal and external). it used to work before. where do I start looking for what's wrong?
<ikonia> Niklas: no, just tar it up and drop it in if you don't want to use the package manager
<LjL> Seveas, it's the only thing around that lets you do a "make install" with some guarantee that you'll be able to revert it - all its problems notwithstanding
<adelie> LjL: ok, MIPS ppc was GREAT! and I miss the hell out out of it. I think it is a fabulous architecture that is no longer supported in any meaningful way.
<adelie> LjL: to a great disappointment
<Niklas> ikonia: I want to use the package manager. but imagemagick is freaking old in ubuntu and debian with no sign of change..
<LjL> adelie: eh? PPC here = PowerPC, not PocketPC
<adelie> yes, power pc
<srijan> Could some one help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667500?
<LjL> adelie: then i don't know what MIPS PPC is
<ronino> hi
<Seveas> hi ronino
<karol> hi guys U by chance know any polish ubuntu channel?
<ronino> I installed Xen and whenever I start a domU I only get half a console, the bottom half stays black, how to fix it?
<LjL> !pl | karol
<Seveas> !pl | karol
<ubotu> karol: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<avery> hello pipol
<karol> thx a lot
<adelie> the first generation of power PC for mac were made by MIPS using the MIPS arc. Later, because intel convinced everyone it was all about megahertz, they switched to motarola BIPS arc which was "faster" (only looking at the clock), but is very ineffecient by comparison
<Niklas> so I will have to do it the hard way.. thx anyway ikonia
<adelie> karol: you looking for guides for customizing gnome interface?
<wimpies> for an Intel 64 bit install, do I use the packages marked as amd64 ?
<adelie> wimpies: yes
<ikonia> wimpies: yup
<wimpies> Thx
<adelie> wimpies: assuming you used the 64bit base install
<ZioPippo> hello to all. somebody have problem with mysql?
<wimpies> also, is it already stable enough to install hardy ?
<adelie> wimpies: no
<wimpies> ok gutsy it is then ...
<adelie> wimpies: ubuntu web site strongly recommends against "upgrading" until the release if you value your computer working on a regular basis, or if you need to get to your data all the time
<wimpies> adelie : it is a fresh  install
<softwork> in ubuntu i write "init 3" but dont exit graphic mode, how i do?
<softwork> !init3
<amitprakash> hi.. i have a wired internet connection on system A.. now i want to connect A to another system B using ad-hoc and then use ICS to share the internet connecton.. how do i do this?????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<softwork> !textmode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about textmode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adelie> wimpies: if you want to have a good experience, go with a fresh gutsy install
<softwork> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adelie> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<adelie> any experience here with swappiness?
<wimpies> adelie : also, should I take the desktop or alternate image ? What is the difference ?
<minimalt> alguien habla español aca?
<Pici> !es | minimalt
<ubotu> minimalt: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<adac2> how can i set the verbose mode one a usplash theme?
<adelie> wimpies: the desktop / live cd / dvd is very pretty and gives you a full working system... if the image on the disc works with your system. it is a full install on a CD that is mostly compatible. alternate is just packages, and only has a terminal mode install (no live desktop) and configures everything manually rather than just copying a working system to your hard drive. in my personal experience, alternate cd always works, IF it is going to work at all, 
<th0r> adac2 it is done in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MeNoS> how do i install from a tgz file ?
<Panoramixgr> Hi i am a new ubuntu user\
<tclineks_> anyone have a tip on how i can limit bandwidth of an individual process/(or outoing port)?
<adac2> th0r: so i just remove the ro quiet splash
<adelie> wimpies: I had thought that the alternate disc necessity to configure each package during install would mean that it would take longer, but that has not been my experience. live CD is great demo disc, and 'pretty looking', but alternate disc is 'get er` done' I just want to install disc.  :)
<Niklas> tclineks_: tcpkill. or the nice way: trickle (http://debaday.debian.net/2007/05/30/trickle-a-lightweight-userspace-bandwidth-shaper/)
 * zoom is away: à ce soir
<th0r> adac2 make it read splash=verbose if I recall correctly
<grimboy> MeNoS, What do you see when you open it with xarchive?
<MeNoS> archive manager ?
<grimboy> MeNoS, Yeah.
<adelie> does nobody have any experience with tweaking swappiness?
<MeNoS> i see another folder inside
<adac2> th0r: ok
<wimpies> adelie : th
<adelie> wimpies: have fun
<grimboy> MeNoS, Hmm, is it source code or has it been compiled?
<grimboy> MeNoS, If it's source, just extract it.
<grimboy> MeNoS, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MeNoS> its extract
<grimboy> MeNoS, Then read INSTALL
<ikonia> grimboy: give it up
<ThipThip> Does anybody know if there is an easy way to mount vdi file in ubuntu so that one can access or modify the contents of a virtual drive without loading the guest operating system? (I tried asking on #Vbox but it's pretty dead at the moment)
<grimboy> ikonia, Okay.
<adelie> tclineks_: cpu time bandwidth, or ethernet bandwidth?
<adelie> tclineks_: what kind of bandwidth are you trying to limit?
<MeNoS> igrimboy , it doesn't offer any install instruction
<ikonia> MeNoS: the website you have been given offers you command by command instructions
<ikonia> MeNoS: you've not even read the website
<mtaylor> hardy questions here or elsewhere?
<adelie> mtaylor: !hardy > mtaylor
<adelie> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mtaylor> adelie: rock. thanks!
<MeNoS> ikonia , and do you freaking any instructions out there that helps you install a java PPC64 version out there ?
<MeNoS> see*
<ikonia> MeNoS: "freakin" ? yes, the instructions ljl posted to you give you step by step instructions
<ikonia> again
<ikonia> as many people have given you links
<ZioPippo> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ZioPippo> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ZioPippo> howto resolve?
<MeNoS> medibuntu ??
<ikonia> ZioPippo: which dependency is it complaining about
<ikonia> MeNoS: no
<ikonia> MeNoS: I'm not discussing PS3/PPC topic's in here,
<Kate_mins> does it possible to convert file into UTF8 in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> MeNoS: the PS3 ubuntu release is not supported by ubuntu, there are specific support groups for that
<ZioPippo> how can i see it?
<adelie> ZioPippo: what does it say when you try 'debconf mysql-server-5.0' ?
<adelie> ZioPippo: OR if when you try `apt-get install`
<rama_8086> /bin/sh ./config.status --recheck
<rama_8086> /bin/sh: Can't open ./config.status ,,,,,how to solve this error
<ikonia> rama_8086: look at the file config.status
<ikonia> rama_8086: why can't it open it
<ZioPippo> debconf mysql-server-5.0
<ZioPippo> debconf mysql-server-5.0
<Twigathy> 2
<rama_8086> ikonia, where to look that file
<ZioPippo> ops sorry...
<adelie> ZioPippo: ?
<ZioPippo> debconf mysql-server-5.0
<ZioPippo> Can't exec "mysql-server-5.0": Nessun file o directory at /usr/share/perl/5.8/IPC/Open3.pm line 168.
<ZioPippo> open2: exec of mysql-server-5.0 failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/ConfModule.pm line 58
<ikonia> rama_8086: in your current working directory
<MeNoS> ikonia , if there any specific groups ofr that
<MeNoS> then where can i find them ?
<adelie> ZioPippo: ??? ok, that is beyond me. what about `apt-get install` with no other arguments?
<erawfish> ZioPippo: use dpkg-reconfigure
<ZioPippo> i have same problem here descript: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665504&highlight=mysql with no solution
<ikonia> MeNoS: you've been given links multiple times. I would request that you no longer discuss PS3 topic's in this channel as you have been doing this for days and ignoring the output of people
<erawfish> rama_8086: that is no error usually
<rama_8086> ikonia,i don't have that file in current working directory
<ikonia> rama_8086: it should be in the source dir with "configure"
<erawfish> rama_8086: why do you insist it is?
<ikonia> rama_8086: the only time it's not there is when ./configure failed
<adelie> ZioPippo: long shot, is Localhost mapped to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts?
<SleepingSloth> on a 'modern' machine (as in, last 3 years), am i likely to see any real world performance benefit from xfce over gnome ?
<ssn> hi
<adelie> ssn: hello
<erawfish> SleepingSloth: mainly a question of amount of memory
<kel39> Euhm, hi all, guys. Ive got a little question. I want to set up an ftp server. Ive alredy tryed, but cant connect to it yet. So ive read some info that states that i have to register ad some DSN website to get this working. Is it a must? Is it what isnt letting me to connect to my ftp server? or.. i dunno, some suggestions mb anyone?:) thx
<ssn> the i386 kernel package doesnt support the 2 cores of my intel dual core
<erawfish> kel39: not a must but depends
<`Matir> ssn, that's correct, it has no SMP support
<adelie> SleepingSloth: depends on what kind of performance you want. if it is less than three years old, I think you will greatly prefer the features of gnome over the limitations of xfce. I have not seen much of a performance difference that makes up for the lack of features or configurability
<ssn> Matir: but there is no -smp version
<adelie> kel39: are you using apache2?
<rama_8086> ikonia,when iam doing ./configure i got this result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53869/ what should i do
<SleepingSloth> erawfish, adelie  is there any other real benefit to xfce / icewm / fluxbox other than smaller memory footprint?
<`Matir> ssn, use -generic
<erawfish> ssn: there are no 386SMP machines either
<adelie> SleepingSloth: yes, if you have < 256 mb ram
<tclineks_> Niklas: that looks about perfect, thanks
<ZioPippo> @adelie how can i see it
<kel39> erawfish: so if ive setup my ftp server, lets say, i cant just go ahead and connect to it right away? offcourse if i havent made any mistakes. right?:)
<adelie> SleepingSloth: it would be like trying to use vista on a machine with less than 25tb of memory
<ikonia> rama_8086: that is why you don't have config.status as configure has not run correctly. You need to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH to point at the gtk package config file
<SleepingSloth> adelie, bearing in mind that i have a dual opteron machine with 3gb ram, i dont think i'll worry then....
<eitreach> does any of you know about a decent dictionary for translating between danish/english for to use with Ubuntu?
<erawfish> kel39: if you know the iP: yes. but residential internet access often changes IPs evrey time you "dial in". or some ports are blocked
<SleepingSloth> adelie, what, you mean it actually *works* if you have 25tb of ram?!!
<erawfish> kel39: and ftp is very tricky to get right too
<rama_8086> ikonia, can u please tell me how to set PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<kel39> adelie: not really, it's actually an xp box where im trying to set it up. just wanna try to set my ftp server, and practice hacking it with metasploit framework. :)
<unop_> ikonia, it's possible rama_8086 doesn't have libgtk1.2-dev installed?
<adelie> SleepingSloth: I have a machine with 233mhz, and 64mb ram running xubuntu just fine with abiword.. etc
<ikonia> unop_ thats very true yes
<erawfish> unop_: gtk1.2 is a bit old
<ikonia> rama_8086: unop_ has a good point, but either way your configure script is not looking for the correct gtk version/location
<ikonia> rama_8086: what are you trying to build
<adelie> kel39: sorry, don't do windows server diagnostic. too many reasons to not work
<SleepingSloth> adelie, I was meaning vista ;) - but... as i have the hardware, you would say there's little point moving from gnome to xfce?
<unop_> erawfish, yes, but it looks like rama_8086 needs it to build whatever he is building
<adelie> SleepingSloth: I think going to xfce would be bad
<mohbana> hi guys how can i get the ubuntu theme over in fedora?
<rama_8086> ikonia,,i want to build a network monitoring system...this code i got from net
<ikonia> rama_8086: what is the system you want to build called
<adelie> SleepingSloth: low memory footprint doesn't mean effecient
<ikonia> mohbana: download from gnome.org or move the theme files across
<adelie> SleepingSloth: it just has a way of GETTING things done using as little memory as possible. that doesn't mean faster
<stephen-mason> why does xp take so long to install in vmware server? lol
<Duke_Fluke> mohbana, have you tried http://www.gnome-look.org/
<kel39> adelie: oke, i just wanted to set up some, not the bes, i mean, how would i say, secure, ftp server to be able to get into it :)
<SleepingSloth> adelie, no, i am aware of that - but i would expect decent memory management from *any* linux wm.
<neverblue> morning
<adelie> kel39: I just found apache2 has great sftp support by default and VERY easy to setup depending on your security needs
<adelie> SleepingSloth: ??
<rama_8086> ikonia, what is the system means ....i didn't get ur point
<unop_> rama_8086, is what you are building called blinky?
<bio> is there any way to install everything from synaptic? or apt-get ?
<ikonia> rama_8086: what is the name of the software you want to install
<Lilacor> I'm going crazy. I'm using Gutsy and my keyboard on my D820 locks up frequently on certain applications.
<ikonia> bio: * ?
<bio> install all the packets from apt-get
<Lilacor> Does anyone know how to fix this? This is incredibly frustrating.
<ikonia> bio: or "select all" in synaptic
<rama_8086> name of sofware is network monitoring system
<erawfish> bio: that't the point of the distro
<kel39> erawfish: hmm, ports ports ports, may be i have something to do with it, cuz, i have a router adsl modem, witch has firewall inside, or how would i name it, maybe this is why i cant connect, dunno, gonna do some more research
<rama_8086> ikonia,name of sofware is network monitoring system
<bio> hmm
<ssn> but when running the generic or rt kernel, graphics arent working
<stephen-mason> is there any way of installing xp into vmware server quicker its takend years?
<ZioPippo> adelie: this is into my hosts "127.0.0.1 localhost serverlnx"
<ikonia> rama_8086: can you show me a link where you got it please.
<ssn> i have a nvidia geforce 8800 card
<erawfish> kel39: we do not support windows and we do not support configuring routers. this is for ubuntu questions only
<ssn> i tried reinstalling nvidia-glx-new
<SleepingSloth> adelie, i have more than a cursory understanding of computer hardware. i understand your point - but i would be shocked if it held any water in this case. are you seriously suggesting that a lightweight wm would be unable to utilise more memory than the minimum amount it actually required? I bvery much doubt it...
<kel39> adelie: thx, i know that the one and only real server software is apache, and im looking forwward also of, somettime setting it to, to see/try how secure it is, bot now, not yet :)
<bcardarella> Are there known issues when printing to a network connected printer in a mixed Ubuntu/Windows office? Everything will be okay then the jobs will just start throwing Errors and nobody can print.
<ssn> but x is always starting in save mode
<stephen-mason> is there a quicker way of getting a emulated xp running in ubuntu, im currently installing it in virtual pc but its taking ages?
<kel39> erawfish: hehe, i know i know, just had that DNS question, that would be the same for any system, so i tough it would be oke to fire it up here :)
<erawfish> kel39: it's still very very rude
<rama_8086> ikonia,http://csourcesearch.net/package/blinky/0.2/
<ikonia> rama_8086: ok - it's called blinky
<stephen-mason> is there a quicker way of getting a emulated xp running in ubuntu, im currently installing it in vmware server but its going realy slow*
<adelie> ZioPippo: from the forum you pointed to,that was the only thing I could think of that might be out of place. Sorry, going to have to say this is beyond me. I have not setup a mysql server for production use
<ikonia> !info blinky
<ubotu> Package blinky does not exist in gutsy
<kel39> erawfish: euhm, rude? hmm, ill re-read my comment cuz i havent meant it like this, dunno.. :)
<mohbana> what types of themes am i looking for gtk 2.0?
<ZioPippo> adelie: tnx
<rama_8086> ikonia, ok how to solve that error
<ikonia> rama_8086: well you need to set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH correctly or use the correct gtk-libs as unop_ suggested
<phroughy> stephen-mason: if it doesn't work in wine, you have to emulate it.  there are other emulators than just vmware, but i have not tried them
<ssn> so i have to choose between using just one core of my cpu or getting X to run properly?
<adelie> SleepingSloth: well, my argument, and from limited anecdotal experience is that the benifits of xfce are not scalable
<stephen-mason> phroughy, its working just slow i thought i might be able to download like a preinstalled xp disk image or somthing?
<rama_8086> ikonia, i already installed that package
<unop_> rama_8086, try installing libgtk1.2-dev first -- sudo aptitude install libgtk1.2-dev
<ssn> because -ck and -i386 are working, but -generic and -rt lead to X always starting with a very low resolution (vesa)
<kompute1> I have a bizzare bug that just started, any where i put my mouse cursor, it scrolls up (like if a key is stuck) any ideas on debuggung (besides restarting)
<kel39> erawfish: anyway thx for info, ill go search some more info, i guess i just made some mistake somewhere. Setting up an ftp first time :)
<ssn> i tried reinstalling nvidia-glx-new
<phroughy> stephen-mason: just do a fresh install, emulating is always slow.
<ssn> but that didnt do the job
<SleepingSloth> adelie, i've got to jet now, but... i agree, that's why i asked the original question. bb
<adelie> SleepingSloth: but more so, I would say that the loss of features between xfce and gnome isn't worth it on a system with more that 1gb of memory
<stephen-mason> of xp on another partition?
<ssn> my problem is, that there seems to be no "meta package" of the generic kernel
<adelie> kompute1: do you have a wireless mouse?
<phroughy> stephen-mason: no, i mean emulating is always slow, but if its going too slow your xp might be bloated, reinstalling it in the vmware might help
<stephen-mason> its the instalation process that is taking long, :) lol
<unop_> adelie, well, it's not as if you aren't allowed to use any gnome packages if your DE is xfce -- it really doesnt matter what you use as a DE anyway, infact XFCE and gnome are built atop gtk and share gtk libraries
<phroughy> stephen-mason: oh lol, get used to it
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly?
<stephen-mason> you bastard, :) lol
<unop_> !language | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stephen-mason> lol, OWWWW!!!!
<stephen-mason> we are mostly adults here are we not?
<unop_> stephen-mason, no - kids and women pass through too
<soc> hi
<unop_> stephen-mason, there's a reason that notice says "family friendly"
<soc> i'm looking for a linux replacement for derive from texas instruments ... can someone help me?
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly?
<stephen-mason> im sure they have heard plenty of bad language before AND i wouldnt egsacly call it bad its just a part of it
<phroughy> stephen-mason: just follow the rules and stop complaining
<unop_> stephen-mason, thats not an excuse for bad language
<stephen-mason> it was also said in context with a smily face and a lol, :)
<stephen-mason> what ever happend to fredom of speach a!
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<adelie> unop_: err... I know that is true from having read documentstion, but just in my experience taking pieces of kde or gnome and adding them to xfce often has 'weird' undesirable results... but i will admit that I never really tracked down the problems... I just use gnome OR xfce default install
<unop_> stephen-mason, irc is not a democracy eh
<ssn> please
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<stephen-mason> lol, it is a tool of a community to communicated. to transmit information, in the form of facts and opinions. there will be difference of opinions if every one said they didnt like the way something was im sure it would get fixed/changed within the chanel
<unop_> adelie, i dont really see why you had problems mixing and matching - i run both gnome and kde packages atop fluxbox, yes i have problems, but they're all pretty much fixable
<rama_8086> unop_, i installed the package what u said
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<adelie> kompute1: well, if you are still having the issue with a traveling mouse, you are either using a laser mouse on something that was never meant to be a mousepad (very shiny surface or black metalic surface) or you are using a wireless mouse whose battery is about to die
<usr13> ssn:  What are you trying to do?
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<FloodBot1> ssn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssn> can anybody help me please getting the generic kernel to work properly with my geforce card?
<phroughy> ssn: no one is going to help you if you flood
<Duke_Fluke> stephen-mason,  cursing is not an opinion maybe you should try ubuntu-offtopic?
<stephen-mason> see what that dudes doing is not cool lol
<usr13> Don't just keep  saying it over and over.
<unop_> stephen-mason, listen, people get banned from here for saying the most harmless 4 letter words -- you were warned because thats what happens if you swear, now let it pass ok
<th0r> ssn that got you a world of help
<stephen-mason> your opinion on my cursing is what we was talking about
<MeNoS> lol i konia is a funny
<ikonia> !offtopic | MeNoS
<ubotu> MeNoS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rama_8086> unp_, what should i do next
<adelie> ssn: no, I do not know why you can't get it to work. since i am guessing your problem is that it does not work at all, since that is a very 'early' type problem, try reinstalling with an alternate cd, and enable restricted drivers. :)
<MeNoS> i just said u were a funny guy
<phroughy> ssn: have you tried to google for help?
<rama_8086> unop_, what should i do next
<MeNoS> now what is so wrong about that ?
<ikonia> MeNoS: this is an ubuntu support channel, please don't make random noise
<unop_> rama_8086, try running ./configure again, see what happens
<stephen-mason> was just said in a unoffencive manner! should look at things in context and not just pick a peice of it out
<ssn> phroughy: i dont have x anymore
<ikonia> unop_: was it missing package ?
<bastones> Hello. I am pretty new to Ubuntu and I have installed it on my desktop computer. I have a wireless USB adapter which is unfortunately only compatible with Windows. Is there any Linux based software or whatever that would be able to make my USB adapter compatible with the Linux operating system I have just installed.
<MeNoS> ok
<usr13> ssn: gdm
<Duke_Fluke> stephen-mason, this is ubuntu support not #philosophy
<phroughy> ssn: do you have another computer to use? a friends or a public computer?
<unop_> stephen-mason, there's no ifs and buts, you just get kicked out -- there are no exceptions (except this one, you're still in for some reason)
<ssn> phroughy: no, but elinks
<unop_> ikonia, well, let's find out - he just installed libgtk1.2-dev
<ikonia> unop_: ahh cool
<ssn> i googled and there are just these tutorials how to get nvidia running
<sudoubungu> ubuntu sucks
<MeNoS> bungu , you suck
<adelie> bastones: both windows and linux have issues with 'non-standard' wireless adapters, particularly when they are third party. my recommendation is to search in google for "ubuntu insertmodelnumberhere"
<th0r> sudoubungu yup...you should reinstall windows
<ssn> but not on the fact, that installing other kernels than i386 doesnt work
<ikonia> sudoubungu: that is not appropriate for this channel.
<usr13> ssn: What display adapter do you have?
<stephen-mason> lol, why are you stressing so much, who made you all high and mightly just chill, i havent gone swaring saying every bad word under the sun have i. i am just explaining that just because there was a bad word there doesnt mean it was a bad phrase
<ikonia> sudoubungu: this is a support channel only
<ikonia> MeNoS: please don't respond like that
<MeNoS> fine ikonia
<usr13> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MeNoS> if you wont help
<phroughy> ssn: you usually get better results doing a google search, rather than hoping that someone here knows how to help you, so try to do that. if you need to you can use lynx
<ssn> usr13: as i said before, its a geforce 8800 and im using nvidia-glx-new
<MeNoS> then thats it
<adelie> sudoubungu: if you like vista, go for it. don't care
<sudoubungu> th0r> <MeNoS> ikonia no other linux and solaris an dfreebsd
<ssn> that works with -i386 and -ck
<unop_> stephen-mason, thats not what the !ops think tho
<usr13> ssn:  see above from ubotu
<th0r> sudoubungu no...you would be much happier in windows
<sudoubungu> just giving warning to all the noobs
<ssn> usr13: ?
<usr13> ssn: Do you not have Xserver at all right now?
<ikonia> sudoubungu: please stop that attitude, and stop making posts up - that was never said
<Duke_Fluke> stephen-mason, instead of beating your head against a brick wall why not take your discussion to a more suitable forum?
<ssn> usr13: its running with vesa
<rama_8086> unop_, ./configure is working successfully how to create a executable
<stephen-mason> im fine here thanks for the help
<MeNoS> th0r , do you know anything about PPC arch ?
<ikonia> unop_: good catch
<ikonia> MeNoS: PPC support is not in this channel
<th0r> MeNoS nope...sorry
<unop_> rama_8086, it depends on how you need to build the package -- refer to the INSTALL/README file in the same directory
<phroughy> rama_8086: make then sudo make install
<usr13> ssn:  see
<MeNoS> ikonia , what is wrong with you man!! ?? i was just asking him a question !!
<ikonia> MeNoS: you are using a PS3 which is not supported by the main ubuntu community as you have been told more than once, you have also been given links to that community website
<Spenser309> Does anyone know which program is responsible for automounting my cd drive
<unop_> rama_8086, its probably make -- but that depends
<wjohnd> i loaded the wrong video driver how do i revert
<MeNoS> ikonia!!
<kalpik> Spenser309, hal
<th0r> MeNoS this place gets better every day <smile>
<usr13> ssn:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MeNoS> nah
<MeNoS> ikonia
<MeNoS> pisses me off
<Spenser309> kalpik:  how can i use hal to run an shell command
<ssn> i usr13 i tried all that
<phroughy> !enter | MeNos
<ubotu> MeNos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Spenser309> kalpik: when a cd is inserted
<wjohnd> ty
<ikonia> !language | MeNoS
<ubotu> MeNoS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adelie> MeNoS: ikonia: YellowDogLinux has much better support for PS3 than ubuntu
<kalpik> Spenser309, i dunno that much.. sorry :)
<fhorta> Grrrr. How can I stop  kacipid??
<ikonia> adelie: very good point
<Spenser309> kalpik: its alright
<ssn> its just that there is a i386 meta package, but no generic package
<MeNoS> adelie , i don't like yellow dog
<phroughy> fhorta: sudo killall kacipid L
<Spenser309> kalpik:  do you happen to know where the documentation for hal is?
<phroughy> L = ?
<usr13> ssn: Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu
<ikonia> Spenser309: gnome has some good docs on it due to intergration
<ssn> there is linux-386 and in my case linux-686-ck
<ssn> but no linux-generic
<kalpik> Spenser309, im sorry again! probably a google should help you out!
<Spenser309> ikonia: im looking for something that runs without gnome
<MeNoS> yellowdog linux sucks
<sudoubungu> television sucks
<ikonia> MeNoS: please stop that attitude
<ikonia> sudoubungu: please stop that attitude
<MeNoS> what attitude man ??
<green-_> anyone know of a decent osx style icon set for gnome?
<amedx> leopard
<usr13> MeNoS: This channel is about ubuntu.
<ikonia> green-_: there are a few on gnome-look
<kalpik> green-_, heard of mac4lin?
<th0r> ikonia since ubuntu 6.06 is still supported why isn't ppc supported here?
<adelie> MeNoS: ikonia: me neither, but it is a group of people that are PPC / PS3 hacking fanatics. I might recommend starting with yellow dog, and taking some time to learn how to tweak it. mind that linux is one giant system, and that virtually everything can be mixed and matched. I once completly merged fedora core 6 with ubuntu. weird, but it worked
<green-_> for that matter, should i even stick w/ gnome these days?
<green-_> kalpik: nope
<ikonia> th0r: that is supported 7.10 on PS3 - isn't it's got it's own community support
<Duke_Fluke> green-_,  check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412086
<th0r> ikonia but 6.06 is supported here...and they offered a ppc distro
<nalioth> !tell sudoubungu about offtopic
<kalpik> green-_, http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<ssn> ok im going back to the ck patchset, since this channel isnt helping at all
<ikonia> th0r yes it is, but he's not using 6.06 and he's using virtualised PS3 - which is not supported
<MeNoS> ikonia , no it isn't supported
<ssn> thx for ignoring me
<CygnusX1> Hello.  I am trying to install barnyard on US7.10...configure for it is complaining that it cannot find the mysqlclient library.  Any thoughts?
<green-_> Duke_Fluke: ah, i've read the article it links to ... and one of the things it is missing is an icon set... suggests you make your own .. and i don't have the time to sit there putting in icons one at a time :)
<ikonia> CygnusX1: how are you installing barnyard ?
<adelie> geez, someones got a case of the mondays
<th0r> ikonia actually, he just asked me if I knew anything about ppc...seems a decent question for a channel that is supposed to support a ppc distro
<Duke_Fluke> Greeny_,  ahh sorry didn't know that :)
<CygnusX1> ikonia: from source
<shrug> hey people.... anyone have any resources for a dual boot installation
<ikonia> th0r he's been in here from days, which is why I know what he's asking
<ikonia> CygnusX1 you'll need libmysqlclient from the repo's
<MeNoS> i've been in here for days ??
<MeNoS> does that means you don't sleep , ikonia ?
<MeNoS> 24/7 ehh ??
<WorkingOnWise> would the package "hibernate" be a good thing to try if my laptop doesn't properly suspend or hibernate with Ubuntu "out-of-the-box"?
<ikonia> yes, you've been in and out for days asking about PS3 under the nick menos, arrg and another one
<adelie> ikona does not sleep.
<MeNoS> another one ??
<MeNoS> and which is this another ?
<MeNoS> and i don't know ar or what u speak of
<phroughy> !enter | MeNoS
<ubotu> MeNoS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> fair enough
<MeNoS> see now ur accusing me of being someone that i wasn't
<ikonia> MeNoS: this is offtopic for this support channel
<kompute1> adel, the cursor is not moving - just the age i am on scrolls up when i place my mouse over it
<CygnusX1> ikonia: I have libmysqlclient15-dev installed
<sangprabo> Hi, everyone. Is there any alternatives for FTP synchronizer like weex that simpler and easy to use?
<ikonia> CygnusX1 where is your configure script looking for the libs ?
<MeNoS> ikonia , get in ubuntu-powerpc
<Duke_Fluke> sangprabo, what are you trying to do?
<MeNoS> and lets settle this
<ikonia> CygnusX1 it may also need the native client package
<ikonia> MeNoS: I am
<MeNoS> since u seem to take this very insulting
<CygnusX1> ikonia: /usr/lib  (I have also tried manually pointing it at /usr/lib/mysql)
<usr13> MeNoS: This channel is too busy for anything but Q&A and there's no room for idle chat / arguments.
<ikonia> CygnusX1: does it actually want the binary client ?
<ikonia> CygnusX1: or just the libs
<sangprabo> Duke_Fluke: I just want to update my site, using a synchronizer like... So my local file exactly same with my site
<Duke_Fluke> sangprabo,  have you heard of rsync?
<CygnusX1> ikonia: The libs as far as I can tell
<unop_> CygnusX1, is libmysqlclient15off installed?
<Seamus> Has anyone here had any luck getting ntp-server working on dapper?
<ikonia> CygnusX1  can you stick the configure output in a pastebin
<sangprabo> Duke_Fluke: yes, but my hosting doesn't allow ssh
<adelie> kompute1: ??? you may have a key stuck on your mouse. have you tried another mouse? also, check your universal access settings, just in case if you get the same behavior with a different mouse. just something that has happened to me when I get weird HID issues
<unop_> Seamus, yea, once a long time ago
<CygnusX1> I do also have the mysql-client package isntalled
<sangprabo> Duke_Fluke: it only supports FTP
<Duke_Fluke> sangprabo, ahh that sucks
<CygnusX1> ikonia: Sure...do you have a preffered bin?
<smallfoot-> when is nwe alpha coming?
<ikonia> !pastebin | CygnusX1
<ubotu> CygnusX1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> CygnusX1: the ubuntu one is good
<usr13> Seamus: Should work ok, are  you having a specific problem?
<smallfoot-> when alpha 4 come?
<ikonia> smallfoot-: #ubuntu+1
<Seamus> usr13: it simply isn't listening on port 123
<WorkingOnWise> would the package "hibernate" be a good thing to try if my laptop doesn't properly suspend or hibernate with Ubuntu "out-of-the-box"? I really dont think it is an Ubuntu  issue. I think it is a cheapo hacked up oem bios issue...When it suspends, it does so for maybe 1 second, then wakes itself up. When it hibernates it taked over 90 seconds and then on resume, it does a ful boot, not resume.
<JFactor> Can anyone help me fix my panel applets in gutsy
<adelie> sangprabo: when god gives you lemons, you GET A NEW GOD! a good hosting serve should give ssh service to your servers
<usr13> I think it runs udp by default.  Are you having your clients make requests via udp?
<sudoubungu> gparted trying to size from 230 gig to 215 and 46 GB used. how long? i waited 37 dayssuper duper cuper nuper uper ruper urber lurker narder karkar nerger hot!!
<adelie> sangprabo: serve/service
<CygnusX1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53871/
<ikonia> sudoubungu: just ask your questions simpley and clearly
<Seamus> usr13: how can I determine that?  I'm using an ubuntu client
<ikonia> sudoubungu: there is no need for the other noise
<ikonia> CygnusX1: got it
<soulburner> connect irc.mozilla.org
<sudoubungu> ikonia what other noise?
<adelie> WorkingOnWise: I might recommend reading up on the forums about the benifits of that package with your particular system
<ikonia> sudoubungu: 37 dayssuper duper cuper nuper uper ruper urber lurker narder karkar nerger
<ikonia> CygnusX1: thats very odd, one moment
<JFactor> I cant add any applets to my panel in gutsy anymore does anyone know how to repair this?
<sangprabo> adelie: So, what is your suggestion? I think, change my hosting is not a solution..
<usr13> Seamus:  -u     Direct ntpdate to use an unprivileged port for outgoing packets.
<sudoubungu> ikonia> are you  a girl?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I custom-compiled my kernel to support a wireless card, now I'm missing the capability module for my ftp server, does anyone know if there is a way to install the capability module without recompiing the kernel?
<ikonia> sudoubungu no, and that's offtopic for this channel
<JFactor> I get a message reading "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GWeatherApplet"."
<Duke_Fluke> sangprabo,  how come you can't use weex?
<usr13> Seamus: ^ from man utpdate
<adelie> sangprabo: sorry if I missed your problem. what are you trying to do?
<sudoubungu> ikonia ok i pm you
<ikonia> CygnusX1: ok what version of mysql is it expecting
<Seamus> usr13: here's the error I get when synchronizing using a windows client: the peer's stratum is less than the host's stratum
<ikonia> sudoubungu: I'd rather you didn't please.
<sangprabo> Duke_Fluke: I just want to know if there is a more powerful tool than weex...
<Duke_Fluke> sangprabo,  ah i see well that would be rsync
<fotoflo> how do i find out which version of a program im using?
<CygnusX1> ikonia: I have no idea...where can I look for that?
<ikonia> CygnusX1: just looking now
<neonl> apt-cache
<sangprabo> Duke_Fluke: So, there is no "FTP Synchronizer"-like, isn't it?
<sangprabo> Duke_Fluke: except weex?
<zvi_to> m having some trouble w ubuntu... actually i cant run it nor boot it from the cd...
<zvi_to> hi\
<Pici> !nickspam > > (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<adelie> sangprabo: ftpfuse lets you mount an ftp server like any other device, and allows you to use tools like rsync
<Pici> !nickspam > tyrtle (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> CygnusX1: looks like a bug you'll need to edit aclocal.m4 and acinclude.m4 and replace mysql_real_connect with mysql_connect
<sudoubungu> nigger
<shift1> hi
<shift1> anyoone here?
<shift1> i could use some help
<ikonia> Pici: I asume you saw that
<adelie> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<demonio> i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<usr13> Seamus: This looks interesting:  http://malaysia.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070407094643AAWI3KW
<shift1> just installed ubuntu, looking to get some help?
<sangprabo> adelie: what is ftpuse? Is it a tool?
<CygnusX1> ikonia: Is that what changed recently in mysql that broke a lot of things?
<fotoflo> how do i find out which version of a program im using? anyone know?
<ikonia> CygnusX1: it looks like that was a legacy function that got removed from earlier mysql 4 functions
<usr13> fotoflo: aptname -v  or aptname --version
<pajamian> fotoflo: if it's a graphical app then usually help menu/ about
<shift1> is it bad to use "restricted drivers" for my Broadcom built-in wireless card
<adelie> sangprabo: it is an extension to fuse that lets mount support ftp as a filesystem type like ext3 or ntfs and mount it
<demonio> some help installing amsn
<pajamian> if it's a console app then usually --version
<DRebellion> shift1: morally, yes. practically, no.
<adelie> sangprabo: rsync is a tool for synchronizing directories
<zvi_to> used grub. my windows was fucked up but i could still into ubuntu. a few days later i installed all the uptades i could. restarted and all of sudden it couldnt open my user. later on i ve tried to reboot from the ubuntu cd and windows cd nut no way, i end up all the time at the grub and the installed ubuntu doesnt even work anymore. any idea what can i do?? thx a lot
<usr13> fotoflo: Many gui apps have a Help option that includes "About" which has version numbers as standard info.
<ikonia> CygnusX1: does that make sense now
<phenom> Hey guys, somehow or another I wound up with multiple xchat icons in the status toolbar. Tight clicking on them does not work,, is the only way to reset the gnome toolbar by resetting x?
<shift1> i mean can it mess up my system, or really ruin how ubutnu runs like the "pop-up" claims?
<ikonia> !language | avis
<ubotu> avis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> zvi_to: that language is uncalled for
<phenom> s/tight/right/
<adelie> sangprabo: but this assumes that your host service uses standard permissions, and not some funky proprietary web UI for everything
<CygnusX1> ikonia: Yes...thank you.  I will give it a spin.
<ikonia> CygnusX1: super
<demonio>   some help to install amsn 0.97 final
<levander> I've never used wine before.  But, now I want to try it to run emule.  Any advice on how to get started figuring out how to do this?
<sangprabo> adelie: Hm.. I think I lost my head. I will try to simplify my question. What is "FTP synchronizer"-like in Ubuntu/Linux except weex?
<DRebellion> shift1: the drivers are given as binary by third-party manufacturers. therefore, we don't know what they will do.
<demonio> you don't need emule, better use amule
<bastones> Hello. I am trying to find help on getting my Belkin G USB wireless adapter to work with Linux (Ubuntu) which I have recently installed on my desktop computer. Does anybody know any articles on ubuntu.com or other sites that'll help me get my USB wireless adapter working with Ubuntu. Cheers
<elwo0d> hi all
<no0tic> hi elwo0d
<shift1> how can i make it so i dont have to use password to sign-in to ubuntu every time i login, right now im logging in as "home" is that the higest user? it wont let me login as root.. or if you can how do you do that?
<DRebellion> !wireless | bastones
<ubotu> bastones: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> shift1: if you don't know how to login as root - you shouldn't be doing it
<demonio> levander... better use amule
<ikonia> shift1: for your own saftey
<shift1> uhuh
<levander> demonio: amule is broken, the developers are in #amule, they told me to build from svn snapshots available on their web site.  Those snapshots don't build.  amule developers are just wasting people's time with their software.
<usr13> shift1: Yes you can implement passwordless login.
<adelie> sangprabo: Oh, if that is a package, then I don't know other than what I can assume from the name. sorry
<DRebellion> shift1: there is absolutely no need to login as root. if you need to run a command as root, prefix it with 'sudo'.
<shift1> okay well, how can i make it so "home" does not keep asking for a password each time i boot, or every time i try to install an app.
<zombie_monkey> "This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only* if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg package. AIf you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" -> every time I want it updated or just once after I edit it?
<shift1> okay thats fine, thank you. i just want to remove the password off "home"
<zvi_to> ikonia whats the matter with the language?
<phenom> shift1, No you do not.,
<ikonia> zvi_to: bad language is not allowed in this channel
<phenom> shift1, Id hom your only user on thtta system?
<sangprabo> adelie: okay. Thank you very much. I love this channel...
<phenom> blah
<shift1> yes in the list of "users" i have "home" and "root"
<usr13> shift1: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<demonio> i need to install the new amsn
<Jezz> how do i get those cool effects i saw on YT
<ikonia> demonio: why do you need to
<phenom> Is home your only user on that system? You need a password protected sudo user.
<Jezz> something called beryl or somthing?
<JFactor> Oh well looks like I managed to fix it myself, thank you all anyway
<JFactor> take care
<ikonia> Jezz: compiz-fusion
<green-_> why can't i find window manager settings anywhere in the appearance/other prefs? am i just missing it?
<demonio>  i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<Jezz> oh
<demonio>  i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<shift1> well i see "home" and "root"
<unop__> shift1, passwords are a good thing you know
<demonio>  i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<demonio>  i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<Jezz> eh ok :O
<pajamian> shift1: you can remove it from when you login if you trust anyone that has physical access to the computer, but it's recommended that you don't try to remove it from things such as updates because that is how any kind of virus or attacker that gets into your system can escalate his privs.
<no0tic> !repeat | demonio
<ubotu> demonio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wjohnd> i changed the video driver in my installation now when it boots its unreadable i am running from cd anyway to go into the hard drive and use the origional setup if so how do i find the backup of the origional setup?
<ikonia> demonio: why do you NEED it
<shift1> oh okay
<shift1> thats fine then
<usr13> shift1: Not a good idea to remove password.  Passwords afford security on a linux system, not having one is very bad.
<ikonia> !repeat | demonio
<demonio>  i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<demonio>  i need some help installing the amsn 0.97 final version
<shift1> okay well would removing LOGIN password be bad?
<adelie> shift1: while it can be annoying, it is an important security thing. this keeps random things from being able to install stuff for you without your permission. reason why in part linux has no viruses to speak of. either type `sudo su` before beginning your 'administrative work, or restart into single user mode
<ikonia> demonio: stop repeating please.
<Jezz> how do i get compiz-fusion?
<no0tic> ikonia, already did :)
<ikonia> demonio: why do you need that amsn version
<demonio> ok, sorry
<adelie> shift1: removing a password from root would be VERY bad
<Ghost-Fox> Hello everyone
<DRebellion> Jezz: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Jezz: it's installed on ubuntu 7.10 already
<demonio> ikonia: it is better
<ikonia> demonio: why ?
<shift1> adelie can i message u?
<levander> demonio: Maybe go find the amsn community?  Maybe they have a mailing list or something.
<ikonia> no0tic: sorry, missed it
<unop__> shift1, thats ok -- autologin's are fine, but keep a password for administration
<adelie> shift1: yes
<wimpies> I want to reinstall my system from scratch and install all the packages I had installed before.  How can I do that ?
<demonio> ikonia: it has new features and support for web cam
<phenom> removing passwords from any user is bad..
<usr13> shift1: If you go to:  System -> Administration -> Login Window  you can implement passwordless login.
<ikonia> demonio: the current version has web cam support
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, how did you change the video driver?
<Jezz> do i need to enable it?
<ikonia> Jezz: yes,
<demonio> ikonia: yes. but it does not work very well
<pajamian> shift1: goto System menu / Administration / Login Window and select the users tab, from there you can select a user to auto-login.
<wjohnd> i was running from the hd and used the driver settings
<phenom> If you remove a password of a regular user, people could still connect to your box with that user. might now have root access, but enough to get it.
<Ghost-Fox> hey, uh, do any of you have any idea why my PC won't start? A few days ago we unpluged it so we could move it to a new room and the pwoer supply stoped working, we replaced it (With a better one), and now the PC won't start at all, every part of it boots, but the rest won't work. >.> I had jsut finished installing ubuntu 7.1 a couple of day's before this, and I have no idea what's wrong.
<unop__> !clone | wimpies
<ubotu> wimpies: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<zombie_monkey> xorg.conf says: "This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only* if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg package. AIf you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" -> every time I want it updated or just once after I edit it?
<demonio> ikonia: maybe this new version has high quallity in the cam
<ikonia> demonio: maybe it doesn't investigate before upgrading blindly
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, what driver settings?!?!
<phenom> shift1, I personally wouldn't even dream about not using passes.
<_moro_bana_> wimpies:get aptoncd to write them to cd
<altra22> Help Me with My wireless Device :) plz
<_moro_bana_> wimpies:  or copy em manually
<wjohnd> i set it from default to use the intel 810 driver
<phenom> Any way "hollar"
<DRebellion> altra22: what be thou problem?
<wjohnd> it doesnt work said to reboot when i did nothing was visible
<Ghost-Fox> Hey, could someone help me? >.> My PC won't start anymore. I replaced the power supply after it stoped working.
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, ok i think you mean that you edited your 'xorg.conf'...you should change it back to the 'vesa' module i think
<ikonia> Ghost-Fox: join ##hardware
<Ghost-Fox> K\
<ikonia> Ghost-Fox: we don't support hardware issues in here, thanks
<usr13> shift1: We know that it doesn't make much difference on MS Windows, but Linux is different, passwords are very important.
<wjohnd> ok in xorg.conf
<adelie> the frequent necessity of password for administrative tasks can be an annoying change from windows... but it is having a pad lock on your auto destruct button. it is just a good idea
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, yes
<Ghost-Fox> OK, thanks
<altra22> my Netowrk manager show me tha bars but no connection
<demonio> ikonia: i'm using an autopackage
<ikonia> demonio: so ?
<demonio> ikonia: an error result
<_moro_bana_> is there any instant messenger that i can make pc-pc calls, the other person is using yahoo msger
<zombie_monkey> adelie: also, not if you run Vista :)
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I 've said. Resarch more before blindly upgrading
<demonio> ikonia: the error says that the tcl-dev does not exist, and it is already installed
<zombie_monkey> so guys, noone knows about xorg.conf?
<bruenig> !skype | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<flea> zombie_monkey: what about it?
<noodlesgc> <zombie_monkey> what do you need to know?
<zombie_monkey> xorg.conf says: "This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only* if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg package. AIf you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" -> every time I want it updated or just once after I edit it?
<usr13> shift1: Linux is more secure and stable than MS Windows when good passwords are used, but it is quite the opposite if passwords are not used.
<wjohnd> duke _fluke under section 'device'
<shift1> well would removing the password from the "login" screen be bad too? i dont mind putting in the password when installing packages.
<ikonia> demonio: autopackage is not part of ubuntu
<_moro_bana_> bruenig: i have skype installed but i didnt know it can call yahoo msger
<DRebellion> shift1: autologin is fine.
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, hold on let me check mine one sec...
<wjohnd> ty
<flea> zombie_monkey: after you edit it to your liking u can disregard that unless you need to revert to a default
<shift1> how can i turn on autologin?
<altra22>  i have a screen shot please take alook iam chatting from windows http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2321/2225802939_1e7d171530_o.png
<bruenig> _moro_bana_, make him install skype too
<usr13> shift1: Auto-login is not so bad, (others would dissagree, but....).
<unop__> zombie_monkey, you are likely to lose any changes you make to the xorg.conf file if you reconfigure xorg
<noodlesgc> shift1 gksu gdmsetup
<DRebellion> shift1: System -> Administration -> Login Window
<adelie> zombie_monkey: well, 'security' isn't an issue on vista because the NSA and microsoft are very carefully watching everything you and your computer do 24/7 to ensure you and the computer are not doing anything bad, and immediately destroys / deletes/ updates / updates anything they think you need, without even wasting the time of letting you know that it is doing it, let alone ask for a password
<demonio> ikonia: i tried it by console too
<shift1> i dont know the commands im very sorry, i just installed ubuntu yesterday, after a week of playing around on live cds.
<bingodeville> _moro_bana_: i have heard of Gyachi, a Yahoo client, but have not used it so I'm not sure it's abilities.. might could research into that
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, yeah thats right
<ikonia> demonio: autopackage is not supported or part of ubuntu
<demonio> ikonia: but the same error was out
<cristobal> fuck you
<wjohnd> duke_fluke thanks
<shift1> hey watch your language please
<ikonia> !ops | cristobal language
<ubotu> cristobal language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<demonio> cristobal: respect
<DRebellion> demonio: heh
<Seveas> cs kb cristobal
<_moro_bana_> bingodeville: i ll research on that
<bruenig> give him a warning at least
<Duke_Fluke> wjohnd, np :)
<ikonia> bruenig: why - that was uncalled for
<nixternal> Seveas: / :p
<altra22> people any body can help me here with wireless issue ?????
<zombie_monkey> adelie: I meant you would not find asking all the time for a password to do administrative tasks tedious if you have used Vista before using Ubuntu
<adelie> zombie_monkey: they make it easy by carefully letting you know in the EULA, and never bothers you with notification again
<demonio> just use a better language
<noodlesgc> altra22 waht brand card?
<usr13> altra22: What seems to be the problem?
<altra22> realtek
<shift1> to turn on AutoLogin what do i do exactly after going into  System -> Administration -> Login Window, i just dont want to mess anything up.
<usr13> altra22: Should work ok, what seems to be the problem?
<adelie> zombie_monkey: oh, vista asks for passwords from the user for administrative tasks? neat
<unop__> shift1, dont worry, you havent/wont't have messed anything up
<altra22> please take alook at my screenshot http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2321/2225802939_1e7d171530_o.png
<demonio> ikonia: what can i do with this package that are installed but do not appear to be
<altra22> network manager show me nothing
<ikonia> demonio: autopackage is not part of ubuntu, get support from the autopackage guys
<adelie> zombie_monkey: vista you don't even get to know the root password
<pajamian> shift1: select the security tab, then check the box for "Enable Automatic Login" and pick a user name from the list (probably home).
<shift1> thank you!
<unop__> adelie, windows has no _root_ :)
<pajamian> then just close and you can restart to test
<usr13> altra22: You sure you're not already connected?
<shift1> okayyyyyyyy so now who can help me get youtube working? lol.. last time i downloaded some codecs and ubuntu ended up crashing.
<altra22> how can i reset route function and reset network manager ??
<xenthro> hey guys, im trying to change permissions for a folder inside my ntfs partition, but when i change it in the properties it immediately changes back, any ideas?
<usr13> altra22: Put your mouse cursor on the bar-graph-icon and see what it says.
<adelie> unop__: yes it does, you just can't access it from the local machine. it is for microsoft administrative purposes only
<usr13> altra22: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<demonio> ikonia: the problem is not with the autopackage
<Seveas> xenthro, ntfs doesn't understand permissions
<ikonia> demonio: how do you know ?
<Seveas> demonio, if you use autopackage you are only creating problems
<unop__> adelie, you mean the SYSTEM user or the Administrator user? because "root" isnt a valid user
<altra22>  iam on win-xp now !! it show that it trying to connect but no connect
<Seveas> don't use autopackage or don't ask for support in here, it's rather simple :)
<demonio> ikonia: the problem is with the tcl build directory, it exist, but during the compilation the error says that it does not exist
<ikonia> demonio: how do you know thats not autopackage -
<usr13> altra22: Win-XP ?
<altra22> Yes because no connection in my ubuntu
<demonio> ikonia: 'cuz i use the aptitude install command
<ikonia> demonio: aptitude doesn't compile software
<usr13> altra22: Did you click on the icon?
<xenthro> I am trying to install a game with wine onto my ntfs partition but the installer halts and tells me that I do not have permission to write to the drive... how do i get around this?
<rama_8086> unop_, Thanks u very much today u have solved my major problem
<adelie> unop__: SYSTEM is a super user that can do MOST administrative tasks. the 'tools' that can only be used by 'root' are encrypted and can only be decrypted with a key that microsoft keeps
<Seveas> xenthro, install on a non-ntfs drive :)
<altra22> yes
<xenthro> Seveas that is not an option
<usr13> altra22: When you click on the icon, does it show the essid of your router?
<unop__> adelie, errm .. ok :)
<unop__> rama_8086, ye
<adelie> adelie: It is why sometimes windows updates runs even when updates has been disabled
<Seveas> xenthro, then mount the drive with correct mount options so you can write to it
<unop__> err. yw
<shift1> under System > Administration > Users and Groups when you to go PROPERTIES for "root" for USER PRIVILEGES are all the boxes suppose to be checked or unchecked? because for me they are unchecked, and i wanted to make sure everything is the way its suppose to be.
<altra22> it show me the router but i can't connect i tried manual config but also no connection
<usr13> altra22: Did you try restarting the network?:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<demonio> ikonia: thank you... i will try by another way
<usr13> altra22: Does your router use encrypted authentication?
<DRebellion> shift1: not checked on mine
<altra22> No :) i didn't try to reset and i disabled the security
<usr13> altra22: What is the essid of your router?
<adelie> unop__: you would need to have auditing service running to know when it is happening or that 'root' has changed something, but this is generally an automated task, not like a microsoft employee logging directly into your individual machine
<altra22> SIEMENS-xxxxx
<altra22> SIEMENS-XXX and numbers :)
<usr13> altra22: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SIEMENS-xxxxx
<usr13> altra22: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Nik0la0s> Linux dell 2.6.24-3-generic #1 SMP ? what the SMP after the kernal version?
<altra22> what about route function is the secound command do the reset for route ?
<noodlesgc> Nik0la0s what did you type to get that?
<adelie> unop__: check the news about the controversy over the recent windows updates, and richard stallman's comments on what is refered to as 'trusted computing'. it is also explained in the vista EULA. it is MOSTLY a vista thing
<Nik0la0s> noodlesgc, uname -a
<Pici> noodlesgc: symmetric multi-processing.
<DRebellion> adelie: is that over the forced upgrade of IE?
<vwbusguy__> adelie: got a link?
<IOWAHC> hy there. question. I have ubuntu gutsy running with the radeon drivers. Now I want to plug in an extra monitor. everything fine. it activates. but it only shows in 1280x800 on a 4:3 screen. now, how can I change the resolution to 1280x1024 using xrandr and when I say --right-of the second monitor shows an error on the right side of the screen and when i move with the mouse on it, X freezes
<adelie> DRebellion: that is how microsoft is able force everyone to switch even when you have updates disabled
<usr13> altra22: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<altra22> The problem that each time i try to connect and fail i log to Win-Xp iam trying to Migrate Windows
<usr13> altra22: (where 192.168.1.1 is IP of router)
<green-_> i have emerald installed.. anyone know how i switch to it?
<adelie> the first one that comes to mind is http://www.badvista.org
<green-_> can't seem to find where
<unop_> adelie, errm RMS talks a lot :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vwbusguy__> I'm still here, y it say I quit :(
<usr13> altra22: Yes, second command will also set default GW
<adelie> unop_ agreed
<ante> hello
<usr13> altra22: In other words, if you use both the comands I gave you, it should connect.
<adelie> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/home/eula.mspx
<IOWAHC> hy there. question. I have ubuntu gutsy running with the radeon drivers. Now I want to plug in an extra monitor. everything fine. it activates. but it only shows in 1280x800 on a 4:3 screen. now, how can I change the resolution to 1280x1024 using xrandr and when I say --right-of the second monitor shows an error on the right side of the screen and when i move with the mouse on it, X freezes
<Duke_Fluke> altra22, did you try usr13's commands? what is the output of 'sudo iwconfig' now?
<DRebellion> !repeat | IOWAHC
<ubotu> IOWAHC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adelie> ok, sorry for the off-topic, it is just part of the reason I use ubuntu, even if it wasn't better for what I do.
<usr13> altra22: I did not understand your last comment.
<altra22> Ok i will restart my machine and try out the commands Thx usr13 and i will be back i hope this time from ubuntu
<rama_8086> how to avoid asking of password for doing administrative tasks
<usr13> altra22: no need to restart, but you can if you like.
<usr13> altra22: Actually, if you restart, it might connect automatically.
<rama_8086> how to avoid asking of password for doing administrative tasks again & again in ubuntu
<Duke_Fluke> usr13, i think hes booted into windows right now so he has to reboot into ubuntu
<altra22> usr13 iam now on Xp not ubuntu i need to restart to ubuntu Os :)
<DRebellion> rama_8086: it's really not recommended.
<usr13> altra22: Oh, I see.  Go ahead, you should have enough info ...
<shift1> can someone tell me how to get youtube working through firefox on ubuntu.. ive already downloaded Adobe Flash Player Plugin and Gnash SWF Viewer.. please?
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | shift1
<ubotu> shift1: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<usr13> shift1: Try the ogther flash player.
<DRebellion> shift1: and also, you only need one of them. not both (gnash and adobe).
<altra22> usr13 thanks i will be back and tell the results but i hope this time from ubuntu ;)
<bert> okey, usplash is being odd, on my new PC it doesn't show when I use the live CD or when I boot from my installed version (both 64bit) but if I boot from my portable ubuntu system on a USB-stick (32bit) it does work, why ?
<usr13> altra22: It should work, good luck
<shift1> oh really? well what if i only stick with Gnash would youtube work? if so.. how do i uninstall Adobe Flash Player
<altra22> ;) thanks ..
<adelie> shift1: installing mozilla-vlc and/or ubuntu-restricted-packages from universe should fix the youtube problem ,if you live outside the united states ;)
<rama_8086> DRebellion, actually when iam opening synaptic packet manager it asking password ....i want to avoid this
<cleaton> youtube wont work with gnash
<DRebellion> rama_8086: removing the root password is a *very* bad idea.
<shift1> ohhh okay
<usr13> shift1: Just install Shockwave Flash
<mcisbackuk> cleaton: It doesn't use the follwing to install Adobe's flash
<mcisbackuk> !flash | cleaton
<ubotu> cleaton: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<adelie> shift1: I may have the vlc package mane wrong, but search synaptic for packages whose name begins with mozilla and you will find an appropriate package sifting through the results
<rama_8086> DRebellion, is there any settings to do that
<cleaton> mcisbackuk, i know it won't work, i just said it won't >>
<shift1> okay does shockwave flash work with youtube?
<bert> okey, usplash is being odd, on my new PC it doesn't show when I use the live CD or when I boot from my installed version (both 64bit) but if I boot from my portable ubuntu system on a USB-stick (32bit) it does work, why ?
<mcisbackuk> cleaton : Which is why you were just given a link to the Forum thread to get Adobe's flash
<sexy> hi people
<rama_8086> my system some times got hangup what should i do?
<sexy> :>
<cleaton> mcisbackuk, i have flash, i was talking to shift1
<adelie> DRebellion: I thought the adobe and gnash packages were conflicted... and if installed via source.. bad things happen forcing them to work together
<Duke_Fluke> rama_8086, when does it hangup?
<cleaton> !flash | shift1
<ubotu> shift1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rama_8086> when i playing videos,moving mouse etc
<shift1> !flash
<shift1> where do i type that
<shift1> haha
<mcisbackuk> cleaton: Then please type the person's name followed by a : when talking to one person in particular, or we don't know who you're talking to.
<JFactor> I have a problem with my update manager.
<rama_8086> Duke_Fluke,  when i playing videos,moving mouse etc
<sexy> who do i ask for ubuntu PPC help?
<Duke_Fluke> rama_8086, have you taken a look inside the computer?
<usr13> rama_8086: I would run a memtest
<ader10> How much faster is freenx compared to regular x over ssh
<cleaton> mcisbackuk, i will
<DRebellion> Can we all give the bot a rest for a bit?
<mcisbackuk> JFacotr: What is the problem?
<Duke_Fluke> rama_8086, everything is ok? your system fans, motherboard, etc?
<cleaton> shift1, you don't have to type that, read what ubotu said
<JFactor> I receive three messages similar to this "http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" and I cant finish the update.
<rama_8086> all things are OK
<Pici> !enter | rama_8086
<ubotu> rama_8086: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adelie> rama_8086: are you running out of memory? and are sure you mean hangup? (hangup is something very specific)
<sexy> so i have a g4 mac with YDL on it, and i want to install ubuntu instead...
<sexy> i try to run the live boot cd
<Duke_Fluke> rama_8086, can you try another live cd, linux distro, or windows on this computer?
<sexy> but it kicks the res to somethign dumb that my monitor cant handle
<usr13> rama_8086: What CPU do you have?  How much memory do you have?
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: Can you go into System>Admin>Software Sources and change over to the Main server, there may be a problem with the mirror.
<sexy> is there a way to just launch a text install from the yaboot screen?
 * k3asd re
<DRebellion> !alternative | sexy
<ubotu> sexy: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<rama_8086> i have celeron D processor and 256 mb ram
<sexy> <3
<sexy> ROXED IT. thank you.
<DRebellion> sexy: erm.. ok
<ader10> How much faster is freenx compared to regular x over ssh
<rama_8086> Duke_Fluke, now my harddisk contains only ubuntu
<adelie> rama_8086: ok, that can be an issue. I IMHO would set your swappiness to 100, that way the system will keep as much system memory free at all times for the present task
<usr13> rama_8086: 256 is minimal, you may be just running out of memory.  Run top in a terminal and see what's going on.
<sexy> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Duke_Fluke> rama_8086, have you checked you hard drive? what is the history of this machine? I mean was it running windows fine for 3 years until yesterday or...?
<peter120980> hello, can anyone help me with ubuntu installation please?
<adelie> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mcisbackuk> Wow, who upgraded the bot?
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: ok I will try
<shift1> how come my xchat doesn't have the xchat logo next to its name.. it has a weird white window instead? as if.. the icon image doesnt exsist or something.
<usr13> rama_8086: When you run out of memory, it will stall, and sometimes, if you wait long enough, you will regain some response, but will be very slow.
<dogwater> hi there. Does anyone know of a way to make vncserver start to the 'login' screen upon booting 7.10?
<dogwater> instead of binding it to a user?
<adelie> usr13: rama_8086: might you agree that setting a max swappiness should resolve this issue... to the best of his hardware's ability?
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: no that did not work, the last three packages gave me an error again
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: What packages are you after?
<adelie> !swappiness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swappiness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bert> !vnc dogwater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc dogwater - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JFactor> none in particular it just the update packages
<bert> dogwater !vnc
<Duke_Fluke> rama_8086,  usr13 has a good point according to this -->http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710 you should have at least 384MB ram
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: OK, you on Gutsy/Hardy?
<rama_8086> usr13, my mem is 256mb my swap is 1000mb
<dogwater> ohhh kay
<shift1> how come my xchat doesn't have the xchat logo next to its name.. it has a weird white window instead? as if.. the icon image doesnt exsist or something.
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: gutsy
<adelie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311118
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: Have you tried dpkg --configure -a ?
<mocoloco> dogwater, I don't think it can be done, I think VNC has to be in a user session already started.  Check out FreeNX as an alternative https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<JFactor> no
<peter120980> i cant use the ubuntu live cd in either normal or safe mode but i can use the alt cd to install ubunto.  Problem i have now is my monitor turns off after grub. I have done the nosplash thing in menu.lst and tried various other things also, i can load in recovery, i dont have a file called xorg.conf either, any ideas please? im using Gutsy
<usr13> dogwater: su - user -c "/usr/local/bin/vncserver :1 &" &
<dogwater> usr13: in what, rc.local?
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: that didnt seem to do anything
<usr13> dogwater: put ^ in /etc/r.local
<usr13> dogwater: Yes
<mcisbackuk> peter120980: Did you try with the normal Live CD and lower the resolution to 640x480?
<dogwater> usr13: is there no way to allow a user to login like remote desktop on windows?
<stealthy> Could someone please help me set up compiz-fusion? I've followed the AIGLX walkthrough because I have an Intel GMA950 adapter, and am using the intel i810 driver in xorg.
<Dukan> hahaha
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: It doesn't give an output, but try updating now - sudo update-manager
<stealthy> I have no direct acceleration, and running compiz --replace gives this error set: http://www.pastebin.ca/876227
<usr13> dogwater: it's /usr/bin/vncserver
<stealthy> I would appreciate any help with this issue.
<adelie> Duke_Fluke: usr13: rama_8086: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311118 swappiness tells the system how and when to swap things out of memory. too much stuff in memory creates horrible latency, even on machines with a lot of ram. offloading to disc can lower latency a lot depending on how you use your machine
<peter120980> yes, i have been trailing through the forums for the past 2 days also try ing to find a solution
<rama_8086> Duke_Fluke, adelie , usr13 thnks
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: it says warning: could not initiate dbus
<Dukan> PiranhaP, hi
<usr13> dogwater: it's /usr/bin/vncserver  not "/usr/local/bin/vncserver"
<^punisher> sup?
<stealthy> Does anyone have any idea what my problem is?
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: That's normal, just click Check and then Install your updates as normal when the window comes up :)
<ader10> Why is freenx not in the repos?
<Debaser> Hi, i m trying to install windows xp using virtualbox but i ve come across an error while followin the ubuntu documentation, can any one helpp me out with this?
<^punisher> dunno
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: Ok, Same problem
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: What packages are you trying to install, and how are you doing it? Synaptic?
<DRebellion> Debaser: what is the error?
<mikebeecham> hi caxn someone tell me how to update freetype?
<usr13> dogwater: thinclient system may be what you want.
<JFactor> I am just hitting the check button on the update manager
<JFactor> and it will not finish the last three
<JFactor> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<JFactor> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<JFactor> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Dukan> hi Moldador
<Pici> !paste | JFactor
<ubotu> JFactor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JFactor> pici: sorry
<Dukan> KlarkC, hi
<adelie> stealthy: Checking for nVidia: not present. that's your problem. do you have hardware accelerated 3d card?
<Debaser> DRebellion, i m trying to run the commands  ls -l /dev/vboxdrv but i gets bash: $: command not found
<Moldador> hello Dukan
<mikebeecham> hi caxn someone tell me how to update freetype?
<rama_8086> i want to create a software known as network monitoring system which books i should read
<Dukan> haha
<danilo> excuse me please the channel ubuntu italiaplease?
<stealthy> adelie, gma950
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: OK, then there is a problem with the metadata, have you added anything manually to /etc/aptsources.list??
<Pici> !it | danilo
<ubotu> danilo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stealthy> adelie, so yes.
<Debaser> DRebellion, btw i m following the guide on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<adelie> stealthy: one sec, gonna look up that card...
<solo> help
<brobostigon> good evening
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: it is possible
<Dukan> Dont speak portuguese
<usr13> dogwater: This may be of interest to you:  http://www.ltsp.org/
<stealthy> adelie, It's intel GMA950, aka i945g integrated
<danilo> thank you
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: how would I find out
<DRebellion> Debaser: you must have the command 'ls' on your system!?
<stealthy> adelie, I don't believe xubuntu came with the module for it, but I'm not sure how to check.
<Zhaozhou> Oh hi. I'm wondering what i need to get a usb sd-cardreader working on ubuntu. I installed the server edition, and then X, so nothing is there
<adelie> stealthy: compiz on xfce?
<Zhaozhou> i know however that it does work, since it did on my xubuntuinstall earlier
<bcardarella> Are there any articles on adding a network printer (TCP/IP) to a Ubuntu Server via CUPS?
<stealthy> adelie, yes
<Debaser> DRebellion, well i dont know is that something i have to install the error is the same i ve tried several times now
<adelie> stealthy: as far as I know, you can not run compiz on xfce
<DRebellion> Debaser: no, that's a basic unix command :?
<adelie> stealthy: but I am sure someone will correct me momentarly if I am wrong
<crdlb> stealthy: please join #compiz-fusion
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there's anything you may have added to it, alternatively, delete the lines in that file that correspond with the error you're getting, then go back into Software Sources and check your updates etc are on, if not, enable, and retry
<Pici> Debaser: Do you get an error if you just type ls?
<stealthy> adelie, why's that? I've seen videos of it, and it "works", I just have issues with horrible horrible fps, hence my debugging it
<crdlb> adelie: that's not true :)
<adelie> stealthy: is there a restricted river for that card?
<stealthy> crdlb, have been there with no help.
<stealthy> adelie, I don't believe so, pretty sure it's in-kernel
<Debaser> Pici, no just when  i type the whole command on the quide
<insigne> oi
<crdlb> stealthy: well I can help you there ;)
<Debaser> ls -l /dev/vboxdrv
<mikebeecham> hi can someone tell me how to update freetype?
<insigne> com vc esta
<Pici> Debaser: Are you copying the $ before the command too?
<stealthy> crdlb, is there a way to re-download a kernel with modules, or am I going to have to compile? gotta run in a few minuts
<insigne> oie
<adelie> stealthy: again, someone will likely correct me in just a sec, but I don't think there is a hardware 3d driver for the intel cards under linux
<crdlb> stealthy: compile what?
<Pici> Debaser: Because you shouldnt.
<Debaser> ah Pici ok .....****feels like such a noob*** sorry for botherring u
<Pici> Debaser: Nah, its okay.
<crdlb> adelie: there is ... :) and it ships with ubuntu
<stealthy> adelie, there is
<insigne> oie
<mcisbackuk> adelie: There isn't an Intel kernel, as there in for Nvidia and ATI as such, at least not on Ubuntu
<stealthy> crdlb, a new kernel for the driver module
<stealthy> crdlb, I'm getting increasingly suspicious it didn't build right
<insigne> como vc esta
<peter120980> the other problem is im completely new to linux, from reading posts people have edited xorg.conf file in the X11 directory but looking in etc directory i dont even have a X11 folder there
<dogwater> whatever i'll just tell him he'll have to SSH
<dogwater> i dont have time for this
<Duke_Fluke> peter120980, if your missing that folder than maybe your installation didn't complete?
<mcisbackuk> peter120980: When using Google make sure its Ubuntu linux ;) Not all distros save config files in the same place
<usr13> dogwater: This is also interesting: http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<adelie> mcisbackuk: stealthy: crdlb: wouldn't that mean that you would not get the desktop performance benifit of using compiz over metacity or xfce WM?
<adelie> only the pretty features
<Pici> peter120980: Linux is case sensitive, so if you are trying to get into /etc/X11, make sure you are using caps when necessary.
<Duke_Fluke> peter120980,  run the command 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate xorg.conf'
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: I dont know which ones to delete it there doesnt seem to be anything added
<insigne> oie
<mcisbackuk> adelie: Let me guess, it's an Intel 915 series graphics chip right?
<adelie> 950
<MeNoS> ikonia
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: The ones that are exactly the same as the error you were getting
<adelie> mcisbackuk: 950
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: there arent any
<mcisbackuk> adelie: Intel 915/950 graphics chipset has no 3D support that i know of...I think in windows it may even 'fake' a lot of the support, I was reading up on it yesterday, no pixel shader high end support etc. So I would assume linux is same.
<peter120980> ok gonna go try that sudo thing
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: Then if there's no errors, there's no problem....
<JFactor> But there is a problem
<crdlb> mcisbackuk: ... it may not have pixel shaders, but provide 3d acceleration
<mcisbackuk> crdlb: I know, but because of limitations on these chipsets, 3d support is pretty useless anyway, it can't hold it's own.
<crdlb> mcisbackuk: it's enough for compiz :)
<crdlb> so not entirely useless
<adelie> mcisbackuk: stealthy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512691 are you perchance using ubuntu 64-bit edition?
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: because with this whenever I install a plugin it fails because the final three packages wont download
<shift1> is there any way to reset everything to default without having to install ubuntu over again?
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: Please remove any occurrences in sources.list for the errors you are getting, you said AMD64 gutsy-updates, so start with that ;) Then re-run the updates, but make sure to re-enable the updates sources in system>Admin>Software Sources
<mcisbackuk> !sources.list | JFactor
<ubotu> JFactor: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sedra> hi
<shift1> Is there anyway to reset everything to default and remove all softwares that didnt come default.. without having to install ubuntu all over again?
<peter120980> ok i did the "sudo updatedb" i got a blinking cursor for a bit then it went back to the comannd prompt.  I have also managed to locate xorg.conf as well
<adelie> crdlb: what is has allows it to run, which is different than lowering your desktop footprint by offloading your desktop to your graphics card. compiz with software rendering defeats the purpose of switching to compiz unless the purpose was eye candy
<mcisbackuk> shift1: Not really.....
<altra22> back guys ubuntu didn't make it here is the result of all commands http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2116/2225897441_957822d2ff_o.png
<shift1> is there a command i can use to install the new updates without using GUI then?
<DRebellion> peter120980: that is normal behaviour of updatedb
<mcisbackuk> sudo apt-get upgrade
<adelie> shift1: `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade`
<mcisbackuk> shift1: ^^
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53879/
<adelie> shift1: as root, of course
<bastones> Hello. I am trying to make my Belkin USB G wireless adapter work with my Ubuntu laptop, and I am not getting anywhere with it. I tried adding a wireless connection via 'Networking' with no luck (from a Ubuntu documentation) any help appreciated
<ubuntu_> hi, I need help. I have my system down and have booted with Kubuntu livecd. I have mounted my home partition and now am creating a new user in console so that I can login and restore my session. I type this command: useradd -p test -d /media/user1/home user1  when I logout and login the password test is not recognized. Is there something wrong I am doing?
<ubuntu_> moreover, if I wish to get back into livecd, what user and password should I use?
<peter120980> ok ill edit the xorg.conf file and see what happens
<altra22> usr13 you still here ?
<DRebellion> ubuntu_: you're just editing the ramfs that the livecd set up. not the hard drive.
<mcisbackuk> JFactor: Remove the bottom 4 lines and retry, it's trying to get updates twice
<bastones> * sorry I mean my ubuntu desktop
<ubuntu_> DRebellion: so, what does this mean? I am doing something wrong? Can you advice please? I was told to do so for getting into my profile using a livecd distro with kde
<void^> ubuntu_: with -p you need to specify an encrypted password. it doesn't take a clear text password on the commandline.
<jahsmac> ./whois chanserv
<adelie> bastones: while possible not very encouraging, I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416248. are you familiar with nswrapper? and do you have a landline to get packages to make the wireless work?
<JFactor> mcisbackuk: There where only 31 items this time however the problem persisted
<sedra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DRebellion> jahsmac: no dot
<sedra> !ATI
<DRebellion> ubuntu_: you need to edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow  i think
<ubuntu_> void^: if so, what should I do? Create a new account without a password and then create a new password with passwd <username>?
<sedra> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<void^> ubuntu_: passwd user1
<bastones> adelie: I don't have a clue about what nswrapper is... I am pretty clueless at this stage as I do not know a thing I'm doing to get my wireless adapter working...
<thecoolone19> does ubuntu only have a Live CD version ?? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sedra> compiz dont work :(
<DRebellion> !install | thecoolone19
<ubuntu_> ok, thks
<adelie> ubuntu_: when you added the user, did you chroot to your system before adding the user, othwerwise you only added the user to the live session, which would be reset on restart'
<_nmap> whats the package name for install the C man-pages with apt-get? When i type man qsort my ubuntu dont find the man page.
<murrayc> Does anyone know how long we have to wait for builds when uploading to PPAs?
<adelie> !nswrapper
<ubotu> thecoolone19: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nswrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zimon> _nmap, manpages-dev
<CMA> ndiswrapper*
<Pici> _nmap: manpages-dev
<thecoolone19> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> adelie: what I am doing is just work in within livecd.
<_nmap> zimon, Pici : thanks.
<CMA> ubotu: ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adelie> bastones: nswrapper lets you take drivers from windows and emulate them in linux when native linux drivers are not available. it is one of those "worst case scenario linux can do anything with patience" things, but it getting to know how it works is worth the time
<CMA> ubotu: xorg.conf
<CMA> ?
<CMA> :p
<ubuntu_> is this command correct then? useradd -d /media/user1/home <username>
<brobostigon> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu_> void^:  is this command correct then? useradd -d /media/user1/home <username>
<PiranhaP> Dukan: hello.  Sorry, didn't expect any greetings :)
<Seth275> Hi everyone.
<peter120980> still get the same problem after i change the xorg.conf file to what the forums suggest. One thing i was wondering was about my BusID "PCI:2:0:0", this is a PCI-E slot, coul this possibly be wrong?
<void^> ubuntu_: perhaps, i don't really know what you're trying to do.. the path doesn't look right either way
<shift1> when playing mpegs, wmvs, etc.. whats the better choice for EASY use VLC or MPlayer
<brobostigon> bastones: i think its ndiswrapper, not nswrapper
<adelie> ubuntu_: when you are in the live session, run `chroot` with the root directory of your normal system you want to fix as the argument. in my case that would mean, for example, mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/home, followed by chroot /media/home then adduser...
<unagi> what command do i need to issue for mencoder to strip the audio from a video file
<Seth275> I'm a bit confused. Currently I'm trying to compile my own kernel but for some reason the system is missing important header like sys/types.h. Do I have to installe a seperate packet to get them?
<bod_> dreamnid, hey dude, remember me,. the loading bar problem?
<altra22> Shift1 this is the result of sudo iwconfig    http://pastebin.com/d2db9b693
<adelie> sorry, it is ndiswrapper, not nswrapper
<bastones> Not sure what to do to get my wireless USB adapter to work, I don't have any experience about what ndiswrapper is or whatever, and how to use it to get my adapter to work.
<ubuntu_> what if I wish to get back into live cd. What is the live cd username and password?
<Dukan> ok, PiranhaP, I understand
<brobostigon> !ndiswrapper | bastones
<ubotu> bastones: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bod_> !ndiswrapper | bastones
<adelie> bastones: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416248 has a link to instrustions for that specific adapter
<CMA> someone knows why ubuntu ignores my xorg.conf ( sorry for my bad english )
<CMA> ?
<brunner> hi all
<adelie> Seth275: did you install the kernel header development packages?
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> i need to encrypt swap.
<brunner> is there a GUI tool that will do a search and replace in multiple files?
<kbrooks> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<shift1> what is a better alternative to Windows Media Player.. VLC or MPlayer? Or well.. whats easier to work it and use, and is more compatible?
<KitWiller> hello
<usr13> Seth275: libc6-dev - GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files
<adelie> shift1: IMHO vlc
<brunner> I know I can use perl, but I was wondering if there was a tool that would show me some sort of preview before it made the changes
<catach> shift1: I agree, VLC
<brobostigon> shift1: vlc will be miles easier
<adelie> shift1: vlc can do anything
<shift1> how can i set VLC as default placer.
<shift1> player**
<bod_> Hey guys, i have a problem, i do not/ have not ever had the loading bar splash screen,. by changing /etc/usplash.conf from 1280x1024 to 1280x800 i now have the unloading bar, for when i shut down, but not the bars for when i booot up,.,. any ideas?
<usr13> ablyss: sudo apt-get install vlc
<MeNoS> adelie ?
<adelie> shift1: in windows?
<adelie> MeNoS: yes?
<altra22> usr13 can you please see the results http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2116/2225897441_957822d2ff_o.png
<usr13> shift1: sudo apt-get install vlc
<shift1> no, im on ubuntu.. and i want to set VLC as my default video/music player.
<CMA> mplayer rocks!
<shift1> i already installed vlc.
<MeNoS> I wanna install java and the pakahe file is a tgz
<cox377> hey all, for some reason my recycle bin wont empty, any ideas or how to force it?
<MeNoS> how do i install it ?
<invisible> Хая)
<KitWiller> Shift1: Left mouseclick on ur media file, then props, then, "open with"
<bod_> shift1, right click on a file type you want vlc to be default for and select properties, then the open with tab
<adelie> shift1: check out #windows. there are lots of linux people there too, and would give better help
<KitWiller> Right click.. yes.. sorry
<CMA> my xorg.conf is actually ignored ¿why? someone help me!!
<usr13> altra22: Is your router's essid SIEMENS-Ibr ?
<altra22> yes
<bod_> CMA, how do you no ur xorg.conf is ignored, i very much doubt it is
<adelie> MeNoS: if that was a question for me, and tar.gz USUALLY has a readme file that tells you everything. scripted installation of binary linux packages are ALL different
<usr13> altra22: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<altra22> and can't connect
<altra22>  i do it it give me ok but don't connect
<Skrux> hi
<bastones> sorry about this but I am totally lost in what to do at this point... I am close going back to Windows as I do not have a clue on what to do next to get my wireless adapter to work (I have checked out the topic you linked to and not sure what to do at all) sorry about this...
<usr13> altra22: If the dhcp server on the router is working, it should issue an IP and default GW and nameservers etc.
<MeNoS> k adelie
<Skrux> do anybody know if openarena is compatible with quake3 ?
<CMA> I donk know english so what "no ur" means?
<bod_> bastones, can you pastebin the output for ifconfig plz
<altra22> the route function say that iam 10.0.0.0 but in Xp show me 10.0.0.2
<Skrux> 'cos I installed quake3 in ubuntu and the sound does'nt work !
<bod_> CMA,  sorry how do you know your xorg.conf is ignored?
<KitWiller> please Help me... i have a ATI radeon x1950pro with LAST ATI drivers installed, but i can't enable effects, and all the graphic interface is slow... really slow...like Webbrowsing, and whatelse
<adelie> bastones: is getting a different wireless adapter a possibility? wireless drivers are the biggest problem in both windows and linux right now for lack of standards people can agree on
<CMA> bod_: because its ignored! :p
<fatih> How can i give write permission for my current user for var/www folder?
<Skrux> do anybody know if openarena is compatible with quake3 multiplayer mode ?
<usr13> altra22: I would also need to see the output of ifconfig
<brobostigon> skrux: i use quake3 under wine inside kubuntu, ad the sound wrks fine fr me.
<shift1> what group should my "default" user be under? should i put it under admin or user? or.. ?
<usr13> altra22: You can manually set it up:
<invisible> who work in Qt?
<anakin_> where can i find repos for beryl? i can't find 'em in my universe repos
<bod_> CMA, type this in a terminal: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> !beryl | anakin_
<ubotu> anakin_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<altra22>  yes i do it manually and i want to reset it
<Skrux> brobostigon: I tasted quake3 under wine in ubuntu, and I don't work
<bastones> adelie: I'd rather not as I know some how from other peoples sayings that the Belkin G USB wireless adapter will work with Ubuntu... but I am not sure what to do at all and I'd really prefer to use Ubuntu to Windows in contrast.
<brobostigon> Skrux: well it works for me,
<adelie> bastones: if getting a different wireless adapter is not an option, then sorry to say you would most likely your best option is switching back to windows. However, if part of your reason for using ubuntu is because you value your freedom and right to privacy, I highly recommend using windows 2000, as it doesn't have all the back doors of xp or vista
<usr13> altra22: Are you sure you are not connected?  Can  you ping the router>?
<peter120980> i get as far as "*runing local scripts...." then he screen flashes a few times then goes blank but stays on now where as before it used to turn off, this is when i i try running gutsy after the grub loader, any ideas?
<blu3_sky> gdfgd
<Skrux> brobostigon: but, openarena works with quak3 servers ?
<CMA> it dosn't loads any module, not selects the driver I want and so...
<shift1> What user group should my default user account be under? Admin or User or .. Something else?
<blu3_sky> hy everybody
<brobostigon> skrux: no idea, i havent tried
<altra22>  i did some manual config in connection manager then i put it to roaming mode | i can't ping the router address wich is 10.0.0.138
<zLoSteR> Hi :) Can anyone tell how to put different wallpaper on my 5 desktops I am with Compiz Fusion
<fatih> How can i give write permission for my current user for var/www folder?
<usr13> altra22: sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.91
<Starnestommy> shift1: admin and user and probably a few others, including one named after the user
<bastones> adelie: Is there anyway to get my Belkin wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu at all?
<usr13> altra22: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<CMA> bod_: it dosn't permits me to select what modules I whant
<bod_> altra22, if you cant ping your own router then your either not connected at all or your connected to a different network
<blu3_sky> salutare
<usr13> altra22: ping 192.168.1.1  (to see if you're connected)
<anakin_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Skrux> brobostigon: when u know I tell me ok ? thanks
<bod_> CMA, I don't know what else to suggest. Sorry
<CMA> I know how do things but I don't know why Ubuntu ignores my config
<sidelil> excuse me, with hamachi, if I ping another user it says "Destination Host Unreachable" although I see himì in the network.
<DRebellion> bastones: i have a belkin wireless g usb adapter that works
<usr13> altra22: Are you sure that you have turned off encription on the router?
<KitWiller> please Help me... i have a ATI radeon x1950pro with LAST ATI drivers installed, but i can't enable effects, and all the graphic interface is slow... really slow...like Webbrowsing, and whatelse
<MeNoS> adelie ?
<DRebellion> bastones: what is the model number?
<altra22>  yes iam sure
<fatih> How can i give write permission for my current user for var/www folder?
<MeNoS> am confused with this  When installing Javacomm, copy lib/libLinuxSerialParallel.so to both the
<MeNoS>    jre/bin/ directory and the jre/lib/<arch>/ directory, where <arch> is the
<MeNoS>    architecture of your platform.
<bastones> Hi DRebellion: one minute while i check
<Starnestommy> fatih: chmod?
<mikebeecham> hi can someone help me to update freetype?
<CMA> bod_: sorry for bother you, and for my bad english
 * zLoSteR Hi :) Can anyone tell me how to put different wallpaper on my 5 desktops I am with Compiz Fusion
<carlesoriol> Can I enter something in the grup to create a boot from cd?
<magnetron> hi! how do i enable the AAC support in ffmpeg?
<DRebellion> fatih: chmod u+w /var/www
<bod_> CMA,   its ok, im here to help with anything i can
<usr13> altra22: edit /etc/resolv.conf  and add lines: nameserver 192.168.1.1  (on one line, and) nameserver xxx.xxx.xx.xx  (on another line.)
<CMA> somone knows why?
<bod_> zLoSteR, thats a question for the compiz guys,.#compiz-fusion
<bastones> DRebellion: Sorry for such a question but where would I find the model number? :P I tried looking on the USB adapter itself with no luck
<Skrux> brobostigon: it is not compatible :(
<xenthro> q: is there a way to switch to 16-bit graphics without reconfiguring xorg?
<usr13> altra22: But first, set an IP address manually and see if you can connect to the router, (either via browser, or via ping 192.168.1.1)
<H_O_S> Hello ! gksu "update-manager -c" does not bring up the possibility of upgading from dapper to edgy why is this ?
<zLoSteR> ok i will try there :} thanks
<altra22> usr13 what about network manager it have to be restarted ??
<Skrux> brobostigon: I must to try to install quake3 another time
<DRebellion> bastones: on mine its writen on the bottom of the box, on a barcode sticker
<fatih> DRebellion: still is not letting me to write into that folder
<bod_> fatih, use chmod 775
<Starnestommy> or 755
<bod_> fatih,  755 probably safer
<bod_> Starnestommy, ta
<usr13> altra22: If you set it manually, no, do not restart the network or you will loose it all.
<fatih> bod_: same problem
<usr13> altra22: Are you sure the dhcp server is running on the router?  And, are you sure the essid is boradcasted from the router?
<fatih> bod_: is saying that i dont have enough permission to write
<bod_> fatih,  what are you trying to do exactly?
<fatih> bod_: i am trying to save my php files under www folder
<bastones> can't find anything on the box... would it be on the USB adapter itself?
<fatih> bod_: or copy
<DRebellion> bastones: not on mine
<DRebellion> bastones: ok, what have you tried so far?
<altra22> Yes because now iam on the router and there is no routers nearby
<bod_> fatih, make sure you use sudo chmod 775 on the php's and the folder
<H_O_S> gksu "update-manager -c" does not bring up the possibility of upgading from dapper to edgy why is this ?
<altra22> Yes because now iam on the router and there is no routers nearby
<TIRC_8758> cia a tutti
<Kraven_> howdy all. I'm stuck in dependency hell. can someone help me out w/ burning?
<TIRC_8758> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fatih> bod_: i used like this   ' sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<bastones> oh
<bastones> I found the model number, is that what you need?
<fatih> bod_: wrong?
<bod_> fatih,  no thats fine
<fatih> bod_: so still same
<bod_> fatih,  but you might need to do the same for your php files
<DRebellion> bastones: what is it?
<altra22> usr13 i will try to test the commands i will be back ;) thx again
<fatih> bod_: hmm. so this is a big problem. coz i am creating them now and testing under localhost
<TIRC_8758> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> fatih, no, its little
<bastones> F5D7O50 I believe or o5o or 050
<bod_> fatih, which ever program your using to make them, load the program with sudo,. eg sudo gedit
<bastones> i think its F5D7050
<H_O_S> however gksu "update-manager -c -d"works. i doubt i can update from dapper to gutsy ?
<DRebellion> bastones: i have F5D7050uk
<fatih> bod_: ahh i forgot this totally
<debaser_> hi, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed as the only os on my desktop now i want to install windows without removing ubuntu is this possible if so how do i do it?
<brunner> you guys know of a GUI tool that will do a search and replace in multiple files?
<bod_> fatih, ok,. lemme no if it helps
<bastones> yes that's the one I have... except its without the uk at the end...
<bastones> what would I have to do to make it work on my Ubuntu computer?
<usr13> debaser_: If you left the first partition for MS Windows, yes, if not... no
<DRebellion> bastones: it worked out of the box for me
<MM2> I have in a NTFS partition folder "Häävideo" and it is hidden in Ubuntu. How I can access that folder in Ubuntu?
<adelie> brunner: because that is technical, that is a much mire appropriate thing to do from a command line, but if you want to IM me, I'd be happy to show you how / give some specific examples for whatever you are trying to do
<bod_> MM2, try ctrl+H
<debaser_> usr13, i dont think i left any on the first partition
<DRebellion> bastones: ok, i'll try and help you debug it
<adelie> MM2: hit Ctrl-h
<DRebellion> bastones: can you describe in detail what you have tried so far?
<usr13> debaser_: If you left the master drive for MS Windows yes.  If your computer will boot to the second drive, yes. (Depends on the hardware too.)
<magnetron> hi! how do i enable the AAC support in ffmpeg?
<brunner> adelie: I appreciate that.  I was going to use perl, but I was afraid of messing things up.  I'll PM you.
<fatih> bod_: works perfect. thank you very much for hint
<adelie> MM2: files are hidden by prepending them with a period
<bastones> oh, really? I'll go try now, would I have to go to Networking to setup a wireless connection, or install it on the Ubuntu computer from the CD installation. Not sure if it'll work as it states the sys requirements windows 98+
<bod_> fatih, no problems (donations welcome) lol
<jughead> How do I download a website to edit? I need to download, make changes, and republish a web page
<bastones> I've not tried any steps like drivers or anything, just read around to find a solution
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me with an answer to this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
<bod_> jughead, fttp acces
<debaser_> usr13, i have two hard disks, one ntfs and the other for ubuntu alone what if i interchange these hard disks will it work then?
<usr13> debaser_:  Is / are your hard drive(s) IDE or ISA or SATA?
<ejer> jughead: filezilla or gftp are FTP programs which let you download and upload from web server
<Skrux> brobostigon ?
<debaser_> usr13, IDE
<usr13> debaser_: Sure, if you change out the hard drive, it will boot what ever's on them.
<DRebellion> bastones: use system > administration > network to set up the options. are you using encryption?
<jughead> ok thanks bod_ and ejer
<Skrux> did you copy all the contents of the cd in a directory and executed the .exe with wine only ?
<debaser_> ok thanks usr13
<bod_> jughead, no probs
<pyrops> hi i have a problem with my sound.. there is a red X on top of the speaker icon
<debaser_> but tell me usr13 how can i boot from ubuntu again? how will dual boot work?
<bod_> Does anyone feel brave enough to help with this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4224157#post4224157
<usr13> pyrops: That mean's that it is muted.
<H_O_S> hmm it seems nobody ever updates his version with update-manager ?
<usr13> pyrops: Un-mute it.
<bod_> pyrops, means your sound is either not configured or muted
<WillOne> what I have done is: created 2x 25gb partitions. One for XP, which is installed and running fine. Now I've started Ubuntu Live and selected the Partition with ext3 file system and now it says Mount Point, what do I select?
<debaser_> usr13, if i do that will i still be able to boot to ubuntu
<rrittenhouse> I cant install Flash running Gutsy on 64bit.. I was told I need to edit the postinst file under the control.tar.gz file but im having problems re-adding it to the archive.. HELP! :)
<bastones> DRebellion: I am using an older version of Ubuntu which I'll update later on... is it the same one by going to sys configuration (under Computer) then Networking or Computer>network?
<usr13> debaser_: If you do what?
<bod_> rrittenhouse, no you dont,.pm il walk you through it
<pyrops> its not muted, it mentions that there is something wrong with the GStream ??
<adelie> brunner: still there?
<cosmodad> WillOne: if you want your Ubuntu system to reside in just one partition (likely if you are a newbie), choose / as mountpoint.
<debaser_> usr13, if i change the slave hard disk to the master and vice versa
<WillOne> cosmodad, I wanted a dual boot and yeah, I'm a newbie.
<DRebellion> bastones: i recommend you update to the latest ubuntu before trying anything as it may fix your problem to get the latest drivers etc.
<usr13> debaser_: No, if you change from slave to master or from master to slave it will NOT work.
<brobostigon> cosmodad: you always need / and swap, so always two partitions.
<ejer> bod_: i would just take splash out of grub options for easy fix
<cosmodad> brobostigon: yeah sure
<bastones> okay ill do that now and get back to you... thanks
<neozen> personally I've always felt that /home should be split off on a desktop machine
<cosmodad> brobostigon: well technically you don't need swap
<debaser_> usr13, then there is no way that i can use both os now?
<adelie> rrittenhouse: a very simple solution, though not ideal, is to install kvm to give yourself a vitrual 32 bit enviroment
<usr13> debaser_: If your computer will boot slave or master, you can change bios settings to boot one or the other.
<cosmodad> WillOne: see what brobostigon says: one more for swap is advisable too
<neozen> and var as well on a server
<ejer> rrittenhouse: what error are you getting?
<avery_> my compiz wont start after I install this startup manager and change my startup logo
<debaser_> usr13, ok i understand
<WillOne> I don't know what that is :(
<WillOne> I'm a real newbie.
<rrittenhouse> ejer, If i try and install flash it just dosent "work"
<adelie> Bruners: you still there?
<usr13> debaser_: Linux will boot from slave or master.  MS Windows will only boot from master, (unless you have bios that will boot slave)
<cosmodad> WillOne: unless already done, you should create another partition for swap space. And choose the big space for / as I said.
<pyrops> usr13; apparantly i need to install GStream plugins
<ejer> rrittenhouse: this is a known bug... what info are you using to fix it
<kaz1nsky> are there any opensource drivers for ati cards better than the ati drivers?
<pyrops> how might that be done?
<debaser_> usr13, how do i find out if i have that kind of bios?
<zkjellberg_> What can I do to maximize battery life on a laptop? Would using something like XFCE help conserve battery life?
<Jockeo> What application do you recommend to burn CD's and DVD's?
<cosmodad> WillOne: swap space is hard-disk space used for paging when running out of RAM. Windows does something similar but uses a file instead of an entire partition.
<ejer> debaser_: you can boot windows from grub
<bod_> ejer, but i want the loading bars
<avery_> anybody have driver for v-gear webcam
<cosmodad> WillOne: just create another partition and type it as swap space.
<rrittenhouse> ejer, A friend of mine had to edit the postinst file under the control.tar.gz and edit the md5sums's etc but i cannot get the file back INTO the control.tar.gz
<ejer> Jockeo: i like k3b
<WillOne> Okay.
<debaser_> ejer, even if windows is on the slave?
<MeNoS> install java on PPC64 arch ?
<ejer> rrittenhouse: i would not do it this way
<ejer> debaser_: yes
<cosmodad> WillOne: how much RAM do you have?
<WillOne> 1024
<ejer> rrittenhouse: gimme a sec
<DRebellion> zkjellberg_: well, yes as it uses less cpu time than something bigger like GNOME or KDE
<freepenguin> hello
<rrittenhouse> ejer, Its just how my friend sitting here did it but the way he did it actually inserted the file back into the archive.. it wont work here
<debaser_> ejer, i already have ubuntu install. so how do i configure grub to do that?
<Jockeo> ejer: It works on Gnome as well? (Just thinking of the K in the name)
<adelie> brunner: oops, mispell. you there?
<ejer> Jockeo: all kde apps work in gnome
<Jockeo> ejer: ok thx!
<zkjellberg_> DrRebellion, Are there any debian distros which are lightweight for that purpose?
<MeNoS> I need help ??
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ejer> rrittenhouse: this is how I fixed it, works fine for a few people http://pastebin.ca/876289
<brobostigon> zkjellberg_: xubuntu
<adelie> DRebellion: well, debian minimal is pretty small
<brunner> adelie: yeah, sorry, I guess I need to register with NickServ first
<MeNoS> Pici ! i wanna install java on a PPC64 arch ?
<jlcarneiro_> Hello! Anybody knows why would Openoffice.org shows an .odt file with 61 pages on a machine (Gutsy) and with 66 pages on other machines (Windows and Gutsy)? On the first machine the only "printer" I have installed is CUPS-PDF.
<ejer> jlcarneiro_: dif font sizes/spacing?
<jlcarneiro_> no.
<jlcarneiro_> same text same fonts
<adelie> brunner: getting my PM's?
<Pici> ejer: I've seen OOo come up with legal size paper as a default before, make sure that its set to letter.
<pyrops> I need to install GStreamer plugins, how is it done???
<ejer> poss
<jlcarneiro_> It's set to A4 on all machines
<brunner> no =/
<usr13> jlcarneiro_: May be that you have paper size set wrong
 * ejer bets on font differences
<Pici> jlcarneiro_: or a4 ;), as long as its consistant.
<parkin> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/02/pcmaclinux-thumb.jpg
<adelie> pyrops: install `ubuntu-restricted-packages` packake
<bod_> !register | brunner     if you want to pm
<ubotu> brunner     if you want to pm: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ejer> pyrops: you could search for gstreamer in synaptic
<brunner> but I am registered, and it says I'm already identified
<brunner> and yet, it seems I can't PM
<zkjellberg_> Are there any lightweight Debian distros which are good with battery life? (All I need is a notepad and a simple browser.)
<peter120980> can i update the nVidia drivers from the recovery command prompt, if so can you outline briefly what to do as im completely new to linux?
<adelie> brunner: its me, sorry
<bod_> ejer, play a file in totem and it will install gstreamer + extra plugins
<ejer> bod_: only if that file uses a noninstalled codec
<bastones> DRebellion: I can't update to the latest version as I havent got internet connection on my desktop as the wireless isn't working. I havent got any blank RW CDs... is there any other way to get the adapter working for my IC?
<usr13> jlcarneiro_: Are you sure you are seeing same document on both machines?  (Look at file size and see if they are same.)
<DRebellion> !minimal | zkjellberg_
<ubotu> zkjellberg_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<brunner> zkjellberg_: I would think that Ubuntu with powernowd (which comes by default) would be as good as any
<bod_> ejer,  yer,.,. an flv does it fine
<jlcarneiro_> ejer and Pici: I didn't change anything in the text. Just opened it... Could it be line spacing, fonts or page size?
<ejer> zkjellberg: xfce
<DRebellion> bastones: are you running gutsy (7.10)?
<ejer> jlcarneiro_: it almost has to be
<Bruners> adelie: ?
<pyrops> adelie: they appear to be installed?!
<jlcarneiro_> usr13: lol lol, yeah, I'm looking at the same (pendrive)
<brunner> zkjellberg_: never mind, list to ubotu
<brunner> listen*
<bastones> No, I am running Ubuntu 4.1 I believe. I realize it is incredibily out-dated but I will be updating but I need an IC to do that
<bastones> (on my desktop)
<ejer> wow
<adelie> brunner: sorry, my name is evidently already registered. one sec
<brobostigon> zkjellberg: try as distro with enlightenment, there pretty light too.
<ejer> congrats bastones! you have oldest ubuntu install i know of :)
<bastones> lol
<brunner> adante: okay, just PM me when you've got it
<ejer> testament to good packaging
<usr13> jlcarneiro_: I have no idea, but you could email the document to me and I'll look at it for you, and see if there's something weird about it.  That's all I know to do.
<ubuntu_> hi
<ozdeb> can anyone here help with installing ipw2200 on debian etch ?
<ubuntu_> i haven't been following linux developments for the past while
<ubuntu_> how reliable has ntfs-3g gotten?
<DRebellion> bastones: erm... i don't think anybody would be prepared to help you with your problems on such an old version, sorry. I recommend you buy some CD RWs and burn gutsy to a disk and install it.
<DRebellion> ubuntu_: i think its pretty reliable now
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntu_: reliable enough to use at home without any issues. I don't recommend it in a sensitive work environment though
<pyrops> ejer : it seems that they are installed, i tried re installing but nothing happend
<ubuntu_> what about for use as /home ?
<usr13> bastones: What is  your problem?
<ubuntu_> where there would be a lot of RW, mainly for movies and such
<ejer> pyrops: what is problem
<jlcarneiro_> When I have ONLY cups-pdf on a machine does it use default page sizes?
<npodges> what's the best VM for desktop use?
<jlcarneiro_> Or should I install a standard printer too?
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntu_: i don't recommend using an ntfs partition as your /home
<usr13> bastones: Are you trying to connect to a wired network?
<DRebellion> usr13: wireless
<ejer> npodges: vmware-player for sinple stuff, vmware server for multiple machines, virtualbox for testing or as alternative to vmware-player
<usr13> What wireless card?
<bastones> usr13: wireless. My only option is to take the desktop downstairs, apply ethernet/usb connection, connect and update
<usr13> bastones: What wireless card?
<bastones> then sort out the next problems then
<pyrops> ejer:  my sound doesnt work. on the speaker sign there is a red "x". when i click it says that i can disactivate the sound or install the plugins !??!
<bastones> usr13: sorry not sure what your 'onna about there
<usr13> bastones: Is the wireless card drivers loaded for it?
<ejer> pyrops: sounds like sound card is not being recognized... can you get any sound from comp?
<bastones> don't think so, whatever you mean
<usr13> bastones: what does   iwconfig   say?
<caminomaster> hi
<DRebellion> bastones: he's running 4.1. can't get wireless usb adapter to work. i told him to upgrade to 7.10 with a cd.
<ejer> bastones: you will not get it working without updating IMO
<pyrops> ejer: before i updated the version it worked perfectly
<ejer> pyrops: what version
<bod_> usr13, its a belkin F5D7050 he's havin probs with
<bastones> ill connect wired and update it...
<usr13> bastones: you would need fully supported wireless card.
<ejer> that belkin stick works flawlessly in gutsy
<caminomaster> i have an alcatel otc, I connected it through usb but it doesn't appear as storage device... what can i do?
<pyrops> ejer: 7.10
<usr13> bastones: good Idea
<ejer> and i don't know if you can doa dist-upgrade from 4.1 > 7.1 :)
<jlcarneiro_> Well, THANKS folks! I'll try to review my line spacing (although I'm pretty sure it hasn't changed)... :)
<ejer> pyrops: looks like update may have broken sound
<jeffMASTERflex> that upgrade will fail horribly
<pyrops> ejer: is there a way to fix it?
<DRebellion> ejer: yes, i have one
<mikebeecham> can anyone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680938  thanks
<ejer> pyrops: depends what issue is... need to troubleshoot
<bod_> usr13,  heres bastones iwconfig : http://pastebin.com/d2db9b693
<ejer> pyrops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<adelie42> brunner: ok, damn, sorry
<bod_> a cookie for the first person who can give me an answer :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4224157#post4224157
<usr13> bod_: That's not bastones, that was from altra22
<pyrops> ejer cheers
<adelie42> brunner: registered
<usr13> bod_: Or is he the same guy?
<bod_> usr13, ooopps,.,.sorry,.,. im trying to be helpfull,.,.maybe i should sit back and be quie,.lol,.,.sorry
<usr13> bod_: NP  :)
<bod_> lol
<bod_> ;)
<adelie42> brunner: still there?
<bod_> adelie42, that name isnt in the room
<ejer> bod_: have you tried passing a vga= line to kernel
<MOPPED> Im trying to run an XSLT translation using libxsltmod in python but its saying that my XLS isnt a stylesheet, can anyone have a look at my XLS to see if im missing anything or can suggest a better method?
<adelie42> bod_: umm... I see it in the list
<bod_> ejer, yer,. ive tried every possible combination of vga no.s for 800x600 and 1024x720
<adelie42> bod_: betweem Bruners and brutopia
<Nik0la0s> how do i knwo that mail command wokrs and sents mail successfully?
<bod_> adelie42, oopps,.,.true,.,.sorry
<adelie42> bod_: no worries  :)
<DRebellion> Nik0la0s: send and email to someone and see if they get it
<bod_> adelie42, im not doing very well today,.,.lol,.,.;)
<ejer> Nik0la0s: send it to yourself? :)
<Nik0la0s> gmail rejects it
<DRebellion> Nik0la0s: as spam?
<bod_> Nik0la0s, check the man page for a confirmation parameter
<adelie42> !offtopic > adelie
<adelie42> !offtopic > adelie42
<Nik0la0s> can i try to send an mail to you?
<bod_> adelie42, its #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nik0la0s> do you run a server?
<bod_> Nik0la0s, bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk
<Nik0la0s> thanks
<adelie42> thanks
<bod_> np
<Nik0la0s> do i need to unsilall postfix?
<crow_> hello
<bod_> i dont know wot that means ,.
<bod_> lol
<crow_> how can we change .mp3 to .wma
<bod_> Cromag, ello
<crow_> ?
<ejer> bod_: this is gutsy right
<bod_> crow_, vlc player has a conversion tool in it
<adelie42> crow_: uhh... you want to go FROM mp3 TO wma???
<crow_> gutsy yes
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ mail -s "hello friend" bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk
<crow_> the problem
<Byan> crow_: .... why?
<flea> ouch
<bod_> ejer, gutsy 7.10 amd64 with a Nvidia 7600gt gcard,.,.yer
<ejer> bod_:  I added fbcon to the modules file in /etc/initramfs-tools and ran update-initramfs -u. from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454392&page=3
<crow_> i cant lestin to mp3 on moto vtc
<flea> why with a twist of lol
<Nik0la0s> did you receive it?
<DRebellion> crow_: what is moto vtc?
<Byan> crow_: google is your friend btw
<diosciry> hi
<adelie42> crow_: what about ogg?
<Byan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=382969
<Cromag> bod_: huh ?
<adelie42> crow_: /vorbis
<Nik0la0s> bod_, did it came?
<adelie42> !vorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adelie42> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crow_> i can only listen didnt try oog
<crow_> ogg
<crow_> i'll try now
<ejer> !info ogg
<ubotu> Package ogg does not exist in gutsy
<Byan> crow_: is the thing called anything else?
<bod_> Nik0la0s, nope
<DRebellion> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bod_> Cromag, sorry,.,. tab completion ,.,.my bad
<Nik0la0s> bod_, how cna i check what happend?
<bod_> Nik0la0s, whats the command you use to send the mail?
 * ejer spanks himself for abusing bot
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ mail -s "hello friend" bodssocks@yahoo.co.uk
 * bod_ thinks ejer should explain that link he just gave me
<Nik0la0s> and some data
<bod_> Nik0la0s, ok hang on
<ejer> bod_: edit the file he says and add the word fbcon
<Nik0la0s> yes
<adelie42> ejer: it should come with any media encoder like mplayer. mp3 is patented in the US
<bod_> ejer, kk will do in a sec
<Nik0la0s> how can i uninstall postfix?
<adelie42> ejer: which is why many media players don't support it if the devices was made in the US
<BornToBe> n.it
<bod_> nikolam, i dunno im afraid
<ejer> sudo aptitude remove postfix Nik0la0s
<ejer> adelie42: ?
<ejer> oh ogg... I was trying to get ubotu to say what you had already called up ;)
<brobostigon> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<shade052> is adding medibuntu repositories to ubuntu considered safe?
<brobostigon> shade052: you should be fine
<bod_> Nik0la0s, i dont no,. im afraid
<DRebellion> shade052: morally, no. practically, yes.
<crow_> ??
<bod_> ejer, which file is he talking about?
<Nik0la0s> damn
<knofi> hi
<Nik0la0s> ok bod_ pleas helep me send a normal mail
<brunner> adelie42: my contact info is here: http://www.chrisbrunner.com/contact/
<bod_> Nik0la0s, why not use thunderbird?
<Nik0la0s> i have unistalled postfix
<adelie42> ejer: mp3 is a patented (I agree software patents are stupid, but they exist) meaning for a media player like an ipod to support mp3, it must pay a royalty. using an mp3 decoder in the US without paying the royalty is illegal in the US... but with most things, people are usually only sued when they use the decoder illegally in a commercial product, like an ipod
<Nik0la0s> no i need from cli
<brunner> adelie42: screen names and all that
<bod_> Nik0la0s, pm
<brobostigon> shade052: in england installing software from medibuntu is safe, but in emerica and other countries it may be illegal to install packages from medibuntu
<knofi> i get the error message "hostname: unknown host" when trying to compile a kernel
<ubuntu_> any suggestions for naming my computer
<knofi> whats wrong and how to correct?^^
<ejer> / etc/initramfs-tools/modules bod_
<bod_> ejer,  mods cheers
<DRebellion> ubuntu_: <insertyournamehere>-ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> sounds too generic lol
<shade052> brobostigon: k
<ejer> adelie42: indeed :) luckily i live in canada
<outsider12> hi there- I have tftp connection refused on ubuntu server edition. anyone familiar with tftp?
<ejer> ubuntu_: types of hernias?
<brobostigon> shade052: for example libdvdcss2 is not allowed in emerica,it illegal.
<brobostigon> !dmca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phaedral> howdy; what to do when plug-n-play doesn't spot the usb stick I put in?
<sexy> is there a way to force a certain display mode in live cd boot for ppc?
<DRebellion> ubuntu_: ok then, how about....  <`cat /dev/random`> ??
<zvi_to> hi, is there any way to format my whole hd or boot the ubuntu cd from grub??
<adelie42> ejer: be sure to vote in this upcomming primary. big media in canada is trying to sneak a bill by that will change that legality... if they haven't already.
<cps1966> !java
<bod_> ejer, sorry im not too good with this,.,.,. error :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53888/
<cps1966> ! java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ejer> adelie42: i help organize against this..
<Pici> !politics | adelie42
<ubotu> adelie42: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<MrObvious> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrObvious> :)
<bod_> lol
<DRebellion> !lol | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ejer> bod_: space between - and u ?
<DRebellion> :P couldn't resist
<Nik0la0s> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME SEND AN EMAL FORM CLI?
<Nik0la0s> IAM TRYIGN THIS FOR HOURS WITH NO LUCK
<MrObvious> !caps | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nik0la0s> PLEASE
<ejer> bod_: period after u
<bod_> ejer, no it had full stop,.,.my bad
<brobostigon> Nik0la0s: try pine
<bod_> DRebellion, sorry
<MrObvious> lol
<Nik0la0s> ok i will but please tell do i need soem kind of MTA to send the mail
<DRebellion> bod_: only joking ;)
<sexy> hi
<bod_> #;)
<PriceChild> !info mutt | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> nik0la0s: mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.15+20070412-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1057 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<sexy> can anyone help me?
<Nik0la0s> like sendmail or exim or
<bod_> sexy, whats up
<adelie42> geez, it IS significant that use of UBUNTU  universe packages are ILLEGAL in the US. back off
<bod_> !anyone | sexy
<sexy> i need to force a display mode at livecd boot
<ubotu> sexy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nik0la0s> just tied mutt it sid it cnt sent my mail
<bod_> brb
<DevLaVaca> I am trying to make a program (thunderbird) begin in workspace 2 on startup.  Is there a way to do this?
<sexy> is there any way to set a resolution?
<altra22> usr13 all the tips where right 100% but the connection manager reset the settings
<outsider12> i have TFTP configured on ubuntu server, i can connect and transfer properly on itself and within local network, but on external network/internet i get connection timed out... any ideas?
<astro76> !devilspie | DevLaVaca
<ubotu> DevLaVaca: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<MrObvious> sexy: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Nik0la0s> why mutt fails to sendmail?
<ejer> sexy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<MrObvious> outsider12: Perhaps you have a NAT router preventing you from using TFTP and you'll have to forward the port to your Ubuntu box.
<mmmdlvii> irc://irc.freenode.net/mediawiki
<ejer> sexy: check that
<altra22> when i tried to ping my router i thought that it will run but connection manager Reset the settings !!!!!!
<brobostigon> unop_: welcome sheffield-ite
<sexy> im reading it now
<ejer> sexy: forget that i mean
<DevLaVaca> thank you
<Nik0la0s> help
<outsider12> mr.obvious - it is sitting on the edge with static ip. no nat
<sexy> thats exactly what i wanna do
<mikebeecham> I dont know whether this is an Ubuntu or Wine issue.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680938
<mikebeecham> can someone help?
<outsider12> Mr. 0bvious - I can see the daemon logs and the devices hitting the log, but it wont serve the files
<bod_> ejer, YAY!!!! EJER GETS A COOKIE!!!!!!
<MrObvious> outsider12: IDK if TFTP will go outside of networks anyway. It might be blocked by your ISP and you may have to set up FTP.
<ejer> sexy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=124036 but he spelled quiet wrong
<Nik0la0s> why mutt fails to send my mail?
<ejer> bod_: :)
<Nik0la0s> why mail also fails?
<crow_> doesn't play ogg
<MrObvious> outsider12: It's one of those protocols that may be like ARP, only within a segment of a network.
<zvi_to> hi there, is there any way to format my whole hd or boot the ubuntu cd from grub?? thx a lot\
<crow_> mobile dont play ogg
<sexy> but i need to be able to have a setting like "live 1650x1080"
<bod_> ejer,  cheers dude,. im gonna add that link to my forum post,.,. LEGEND!!
<sexy> im noob :>
<ejer> Nik0la0s: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt
<crow_> so
<brobostigon> Nik0la0s: wikipeia has a large list of cli email progs,
<MrObvious> crow_: Huh? That makes no sense. Please put a coherant sentence all on one line.
<ejer> nice bod, spread the knowledge
<Nik0la0s> ejer, is it simeple and straightforward?
<crow_> how can i convert it to wma
<brobostigon> Nik0la0s: i mean wikipedia
<bastones> Hello... I have tried adding an ethernet & USB cable to connect to the internet with my Ubuntu desktop and it won
<ejer> Nik0la0s: you may want ssmtp
<bastones> whoops
<MrObvious> crow_: Convert OGG to WMA? I'm not sure. I've done MP3s before.
<crow_> no
<crow_> mp3 to wma
<bastones> won't connect, I have tried adding an ethernet network but it keeps crashing when I activate it
<ejer> crow_: I don't think you will be doing that with ubuntu tools
<crow_> any hints :D
<Nik0la0s> Mutt has mail-transport-agent as a dependency which means if you don't have a Mail Transport Agent installed on your system and you install Mutt an MTA will also be installed
<outsider12> Mr. 0bvious - any reccomendations, its wierd that solarwinds tftp server works great, but on ubuntu it doesnt work
<DRebellion> bastones: I *strongly* recommend you burn gutsy (7.10) to a cd and do a clean install onto your computer.
<MrObvious> crow_: WMA isn't that great of a format anyway. MP3s work on everything so I'd just leave it alone.
<ejer> crow_: that is a windows codec, and writing it will have to be done in windows IMO
<MrObvious> outsider12: Read what the bot sends you for suggestions on your own FTP server:
<ejer> mp3 is way to go
<Darius> could u please tell mie where the German Ubuntu channel is to be found?
<sexy> ejer
<crow_> thank you
<MrObvious> !ftpd > outsider12
<Nik0la0s> ejer, problem is i cant test it
<astro76> !de | Darius
<ubotu> Darius: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Nik0la0s> cause gmail rejects localhost mails
<sexy> Boot from the CD and you should see the boot menu. Pick the maximum VGA mode in the list (normally F3 for the vga mode and you should see a list, then go down to the max one)
<sexy> f3 does nothing
<Darius> #ubuntu-de
<sexy> im on ppc
<sexy> :o
<sexy> old hardware too
<sexy> mac g4
<bod_> !enter | sexy
<ubotu> sexy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ejer> Nik0la0s: they should go through fine
<Darius> thank you, bye
<ejer> i send email to gmail from my server all the time
<outsider12> Mr. 0bvious - thanks i check it out. tftp is not listed on the bot msg though
<sexy> k bod_
<Nik0la0s> ok then ill try this echo "Test" | mutt -s Hello nikos1337@gmail.com
<MrObvious> outsider12: YW. Sorry it wasn't the answer you were looking for.
<bod_> sexy, sorry,. just to keep flooding down .,.,.,.:)
<MrObvious> outsider12: Maybe someone else later one will have an idae.
<titusg> I'm trying to setup firefox with wine for the director plugin - I installed the plugin but everytime I open a page with a director movie in it ffox crashes
<MrObvious> *idea
<comicinker> I have a problem: creating a tar archive from nautilus results in 2.2 GB archives maximum only. I expected 20GB. I use ext3 with enough free disk space
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$  echo "Test" | mutt -s Hello nikos1337@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s> Usage: sendmail -f from@address.com -h relayhost [OPTIONS] (use -H for help)
<Nik0la0s> what now?!
<bod_> Nik0la0s, dont make me !enter you
<bod_> ;)
<MrObvious> titusg: Try #winehq
<Nik0la0s> huh?
<titusg> MrObvious: thanks, will do
<Nik0la0s> why  my exampel doesnt work?
<bastones> DRepllion: thank god I found two blank CDs
<bod_> lol
<bod_> sorry
<ejer> Nik0la0s: you need exim and mailx installed as well... how did you install mutt
<MrObvious> titusg: YW
<Nik0la0s> ejer, apt-get install mutt
<outsider12> mr. 0bvious - thanks appreciate the help, i will stay on line
<ejer> Nik0la0s: some ISPs block port 25
<noneo> Hi all. I have my friend's windows disk attached to my Linux box. He has MBR virus. How to remove it from Linux?
<ejer> Nik0la0s: in that case you need to send the mail to their mail relay first
<bastones> the thing I'm downloading from ubuntu.com is an .iso extsn, do I just burn it directly onto a CD or...?
<Nik0la0s> ejer, how do you propose ill end a test mail then?
<bod_> Nik0la0s, sudo apt-get install mailx && sudo apt-get install exim        to get the other things you need
<ejer> Nik0la0s: send it internally first to make sure things work
<Nik0la0s> ejer, internally toi what address?
<ejer> then find out your ISP's mail relay, or set up exim to send via gmail smtp
<bod_> Nik0la0s, to you!
<Nik0la0s> what my mail address?
<bod_> Nik0la0s, yes
<ejer> Nik0la0s: to test internally you will need to be able to receive mail
<Nik0la0s> nik@localhost.localdomain
<Nik0la0s> ?
<ejer> ie you need a mail server like postfix
<bod_> Nik0la0s, just send it to your email address
<Nik0la0s> to gmail?
<ejer> bod_: he needs something listening on port 25
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ echo "Test" | mail -s "hello friend" bodssocks@yahoo.co.u
<bod_> ejer, this is way confusing,.,.set up thunderbird is my suggestion
<Nik0la0s> bod check it out
<Nik0la0s> did it came?
<ejer> bod_: that is not a server
<ejer> will not help at all
<ejer> Nik0la0s: http://code.mogrify.org/2006/01/03/using-mutt-with-gmail/?year=2006&monthnum=01&day=03&name=using-mutt-with-gmail&page= look at SMTP command section
<bod_> Nik0la0s, echo is a terminal command to print a word
<Nik0la0s> bod did the mail came?
<ejer> but this is slightly complex stuff... especially if his port is blocked
<bod_> Nik0la0s, nope,.,. you need to set up pop to send and smtp to recieve
<ejer> then nothing you send direct will go through
<Nik0la0s> here is says this
<ejer> smtp to send rather
<lenov> connect #arad
<Nik0la0s> Mutt has mail-transport-agent as a dependency which means if you don't have a Mail Transport Agent installed on your system and you install Mutt an MTA will also be installed
<bod_> Nik0la0s, why dont you just use thunderbird/gmail/evolution?
<Nik0la0s> i want from cli
<MrObvious> hello everyone
<ejer> bod_: how does that help
<bod_> ejer,  cause then he can use email
<Kibbles> anyone know why i lose icons in open office when i customize theme?
<ejer> you still have to configure tbird to send/receive which is exact same settings for mutt
<Nik0la0s> WHY CANT I SENT AN EMAIL?
<ejer> mutt is a mail client just like tbird
<MarcoPau> Hey I get this message in syslog when trying to print ERROR: Module ppdev does not exist in /proc/modules. In cups I get /usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp failed
<bod_> ejer,  yer but thunderbird setup wizard does that in 1 page
<Nik0la0s> how many houts do i ahev to keep trying?
<ejer> Nik0la0s: cause your ports are blocked for last time :)
<backz> how I add new locales to my ubuntu ?
<Nik0la0s> ejer, how do you know?
<jeffMASTERflex> bod_: dude, he wants to use a cli client.
<DRebellion> !locale | backz
<ubotu> backz: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ejer> bod_: ok... so he still has to have all settings, just enters them in GUI rather than CLI
<bod_> jeffMASTERflex, oh,.,. right,.,. confused,.sorry
<ejer> Nik0la0s: my best guess based on some years troubleshooting ;)
<Nik0la0s> ejer, my ports are blocked?
<Nik0la0s> i allow all outgoing traffic
<Nik0la0s> through the router
<ejer> look at your ISPs service info
<ejer> it is not your side, it is your internet provider
<Nik0la0s> ejer, its not irc problem
<Nik0la0s> its soemthign with ubuntu
<ejer> most of them block port 25
<jamiejackson> why does nautilus have such a hard time opening a folder sometimes, when i can browse through it via CLI just fine? (this is an smbmounted resource that i'm talking about, this time). btw, konqueror loads it up right away. also, this is not an isolated incident. seems to happen all the time. (gutsy)
<Nik0la0s> ejer, its not that
<ompaul> Nik0la0s, install and configure postfix
<ompaul> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<ejer> ok Nik0la0s!
<Kibbles> Nik0la0s: i doubt it's your ports, actually. which ubuntu are you running, and did you just install?
<DRebellion> jamiejackson: by "hard time" do you mean slow? or does it error out?
<Nik0la0s> Kibbles, Hardy
<adelie42> jamiejackson: i've had the same "problem" nautilus is really slow at times for no particular reason
<bod_> Nik0la0s, hardy is only in alpha
<ejer> very simple test, try and telnet to port 25 somewhere, this is not brain surgery hehe
<Nik0la0s> i know but that not the problem here!
<jamiejackson> DRebellion: i'll let you know. i'm going to try opening it now... (i haven't had the patience to let it sit yet)
<jeffMASTERflex> Nik0la0s:  you need to hit up ubntu+1 or something. hardy is alpha
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ telnet www.libver.gr 25
<Nik0la0s> Trying 194.63.208.13...
<Nik0la0s> jeff being alpha is not the problem
<bod_> Nik0la0s, what makes you think that?
<Pici> !hardy | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ejer> i think smtp works in gutsy
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ telnet smtp.gmail.com 25
<Nik0la0s> Trying 209.85.129.109...
<Nik0la0s> Connected to gmail-smtp.l.google.com.
<Nik0la0s> Escape character is '^]'.
<shade052> any good download accelarators for ubuntu?
<Nik0la0s> port s are not a problem
<bod_> !enter | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nik0la0s> ok folks, why mutt doesnt sent the mail?
<L3ttuc3> there is no such thing as a download accelerator. shade052 you probbaly want something like flashgot with d4x.
<backz> how to set locales on gusty? I cant found "localeconf" package
<calimer-> I'm interested in getting some free educational software that lets kids design their own games into ubuntu, does anyone know who I could talk to about that?
<Nik0la0s> tell me step bys tep what to try
<ejer> what does log say Nik0la0s - is mail going out?
<L3ttuc3> then again, that's just my opinion.
<Nik0la0s> ejer, cat /var/log/mail.log ?
<ejer> shade052: downthemall for firefox (extension)
<ejer> just like flashgot
<DRebellion> !edubuntu | calimer (maybe this will help?)
<ubotu> calimer (maybe this will help?): Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Nik0la0s> Jan 28 21:46:01 dell nbSMTP[10567]: Something went wrong. Mail NOT sent. Activate debug for more info
<Nik0la0s> Jan 28 21:55:03 dell nbSMTP[10650]: nbSMTP does not support the -o arguments from sendmail, ignoring them
<ejer> now you are getting somewhere
<calimer> thank you DRebellion
<shade052> L3ttuc3: i mean a download client that make multiple connections and hence give good speeds!
<Nik0la0s> ejer, tell em your mail address plz to try again
<ejer> 42info+nik0test@gmail.com
<jeffMASTERflex> shade052: wget is pretty good.
<L3ttuc3> shade052 i was personally using d4x and flashgot before my ubuntu install died on me (lousy usb hard disk).
<manlymatt83> Is there an easy way to disable ALL sounds my laptop MIGHT make other than music?
<Nik0la0s> ejer, huh?
<jinbatsu> any one have install perfect for VHCS on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<manlymatt83> like the backspace at a shell beeps (I can turn that off with xset b off)
<manlymatt83> but there are a bunch of others
<manlymatt83> and I hate them
<shade052> thabks, all
<bod_> !enter | manlymatt83
<ubotu> manlymatt83: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DRebellion> hey, i'm looking at the manual page for dh_installmenu (man dh_installmenu) and its telling me to see also the manual for ".156.91.70] has joined #ubuntu
<manlymatt83> bod_: sorry
<ejer> manlymatt83: look at profile settings in terminal program
<bod_> no probs
<DRebellion> aww crap
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ echo "test" | mutt -s "hello friend" 42info+nik0test@gmail.com
<DRebellion> telling me to see the manual for "menufile"
<Nik0la0s> pleese check your mail ejer
<manlymatt83> ejer: that disables the backspace, sure
<DRebellion> this page doesn't exist in my system. i think there may be a package i need to install?
<jamiejackson> DRebellion: jamiejackson: by "hard time" do you mean slow? or does it error out? <-- i don't know if i'd call it slow as much as i'd say it just doesn't work. it hangs nautilus. i don't think i ever get an error. i seem to have to sudo killall nautilus to get nautilus back
<jeffMASTERflex> manlymatt83: to disable the system beep, go to System/Preferences/Sound and disable the system beep
<ejer> manlymatt83: there are system bells, and system sounds
<ejer> nada Nik0la0s
<manlymatt83> But what about hte sound like when I detatch from my docking station?
<Nik0la0s> ejer, ok can we see why?
<henri1> Hey.. I'm on a live cd right now, about to install.. Linux could be installed on a logical partition and still boot right?
<Nik0la0s> ejer, tell em what to try to see what went wrong
<astro76> henri1: yes it doesn't matter
<henri1> have'nt really understood the big difference between primary and logical I guess
<ejer> Nik0la0s: your mail log
<henri1> astro: Ok.. Thanks
<Nik0la0s> Jan 28 21:55:03 dell nbSMTP[10650]: nbSMTP does not support the -o arguments from sendmail, ignoring them
<astro76> henri1: mostly historical, except some systems like windows demand to be primary
<ejer> Nik0la0s: it would be good to specify the FROM address as one that exists so you get bounces if they do go out
<shade052> exit
<henri1> ok... So if I'm going to install windows later on, I'll have to make that a primary partition
<Nik0la0s> ejer, how do i do that?
<ejer> Nik0la0s: man mutt ?
<henri1> what about filesystem... Ext 3 is the way to go ?
<astro76> henri1: not sure if it still matters but I will typically make it the first primary
<Nik0la0s> nik@dell:~$ echo "test" | mutt -s "hello friend" 42info+nik0test@gmail.com
<Nik0la0s>  tellm what to add here
<astro76> henri1: yes ext3
<Nik0la0s> -f ?
<DRebellion> henri1: yep
<noneo> Hello everybody. Virus in Master Boot Sector. How to remove?
<henri1> ok.. Thanks.. Great help here.. :-)
<varsendaggr> hey how do i disable Xgl and go back to my old x server?
<PriceChild> noneo, virus?
<noneo> Yep.
<PriceChild> noneo, do you mean record rather than sector?
<ejer> noneo: wipe the drive totally
<PriceChild> noneo, is this to do with windows
<ejer> noneo: there are other ways, but this is what I would do
<noneo> Yes, but I attached it to my Linux box.
<Nik0la0s> HELP DAMN TI HELP
<Nik0la0s> iam going crazy bwith this ubuntu
<PriceChild> !patience | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bod_> !shout | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<astro76> Nik0la0s: caps, attitude, patience, etc...
<jinbatsu> please any one, have installed VHCS2 on Ubuntu 7.04?
<Nik0la0s> i casnt
<Kibbles> has any1 lost his taskbar icons in open office afte customizing a theme?
<Nik0la0s> ia hve 3 hours with this'
<DRebellion> Nik0la0s: try enabling debug mode like it said in the log
<astro76> Nik0la0s: canonical offers very good paid support that can meet your deadlines
<bod_> noneo, pm for windows prob
<recon> is there a torrent for ubuntu disks?
<jamiejackson> why does nautilus have such a hard time opening a folder sometimes, when i can browse through it via CLI just fine? (this is an smbmounted resource that i'm talking about, this time). btw, konqueror loads it up right away. also, this is not an isolated incident. seems to happen all the time. i try to open the folder, and nautilus hangs. i have to run killall nautilus, and even then, i still can't get to the mounted resource. any ideas? th
<Pici> Nik0la0s: We can't give you all the answers, you need to be willing to try some things yourself.
<PriceChild> !torrents | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<ejer> jinbatsu: i doubt anyone here has used it
<recon> never mind, found it.
<noneo> bod_: pm?
<bod_> PriceChild, wrong person
<jeffMASTERflex> Nik0la0s: also, using a supported OS in it's correct IRC channel might help also
<PriceChild> whoops
<Kibbles> Nik0la0s: join #nikolas
<Nik0la0s> tell em what to do step bys tep
<Pici> Nik0la0s: I gave you instructions on how to setup mutt with smtp.
<bod_> noneo, private message,.
<PriceChild> !torrents | recon
<ubotu> recon: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<TATTERS> how would I translate "smbfs //192.168.5.1/Books /media/Books  -o username=Guest,password= " into a entry in fstab ?
<recon> ah, thanks pricey. the direct download keeps failing the checksum for some reason.
<bod_> !register | noneo
<ubotu> noneo: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bod_> noneo, then pm me
<tvl> LIST
<DRebellion> TATTERS: //192.168.15.1/Books /media/Books smbfs username=Guest,password= 00
<DRebellion> TATTERS: //192.168.15.1/Books /media/Books smbfs username=Guest,password= 0 0
<ejer> TATTERS: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<bod_> noneo, just join this channel ,.,.#noneo
<TATTERS> DRebellion: thnx
<DRebellion> TATTERS: you may wnat to try cifs (common internet filesystem) instead of smbfs
<backz> how I set locales on gusty? localeconf package isn't on Gusty!
<sexy> bod_, you think using an older version of ubuntu livecd might fix the problem?
<DRebellion> !info localeconf | backz
<bod_> sexy, whats the problem?
<ubotu> backz: Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy
<mrmonday> Is there a command I can use to get the collective number of lines in a selection of files in a directory?
<Pici> mrmonday: wc -l
<astro76> mrmonday: wc -l file will do one file
<sexy> the mini cd works flawlessly, but the live cd uses some funked up graphics setting that completly screws with my screen, so it cant display anything
<backz> DRebellion: cooL! how I set locales? I need es_CL to my locale list
<TATTERS> DRebellion: I tired cifs but it seemd to involve a lot more work to setup, security not a concern because this is just for my lan
<tmccrary> Does ubuntu support multiarch yet?
<opapo> has anyone gotten kvm to work without a gui?
<DRebellion> TATTERS: really? cifs worked first time for me. ive never used smbfs.
<Pici> mrmonday: wc -l * | tail -n1
<mrmonday> Pici and astro76, thanks, is it possible to do it for multiple files in one go?
<mrmonday> thanks :)
<rinaldi_> is there a "remote support" or "log me in" style app for ubuntu?
<bod_> sexy, use the alternate cd,. its text based install
<DRebellion> rinaldi_: ssh
<astro76> mrmonday: yes you can give it a list of files
<sexy> not mini, just alternate?
<Pici> rinaldi_: System>Prefererences>Remote Desktop, it uses the vnc protocol.
<tmccrary> no.. yes... ?
<skrakesh> I need help in configuring printer on ubuntu 6.06
<skrakesh> I need help in configuring printer on ubuntu 6.06
<benste> could you may specicify what printer you have?
<benste> and I need help for configuring GDM normally like I said in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678980 but no one answered :-(
<LordOfThePigs> Hello, what kind of packages does the "proposed" repository contain?
<skrakesh> sure, it is hp 3900 deskjet
<benste> LordOfThePigs: helping skrakesh or me?
<Pici> LordOfThePigs: Packages that have not yet gone through thorough testing, but are being concidered for inclusion in the regular repos.
<henri1> I have a separate disk that I mounted to /home.. From earlier experience, that drive won't be treated the same as the rest of the filesystem.. It pops up an icon on the desktop an so on.. Is it possible to make it more integrated?
<henri1> Just removing that icon basically
<ejer> henri1: it is integrated the same, you can remove the desktop icon if you wish
<DRebellion> henri1: is this that ntfs drive?
<mcquaid> my friend has vista, i was going to set him up with ubuntu.  but it's a compaq (i think) and he didn't receive any vista cds
<henri1> DReballion: Nope
<bod_> Pici, where can i find out about the preposed repo?
<mcquaid> there is just an image to make restore cds.  anyway I read there is an issue that vista will no longer boot once setting up ubuntu to dual boot
<henri1> It's a disk that allready contains a home folder
<ejer> bod_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bod_> ejer,  ty
<bod_> Pici,  no worries,. got it
<benste> someone helping me?
<mcquaid> what is needed is an actual vista disk to fix something (i think mbr related) anyway there was a wiki page dealing with this that i saw before but can't find it
<ejer> mcquaid: def make restore disks for vista first
<Pici> bod_: good, because I didnt know where to point you.
<mcquaid> anyone know where that is on the wiki?
<LordOfThePigs> Thanks Pici
<henri1> I've renamed my user, so I will have new and fresh settings when I start
<bod_> Pici, ok,.,.;)
<Pici> @grub | mcquaid this?
<Pici> !grub | mcquaid this?
<ubotu> mcquaid this?: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ffm|away> is it possible to have new group settings take effect w/o logout?
<ejer> mcquaid: you can create vista restore disks from inside windows usually
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ejer> ffm|away: don't think so
<benste> helping me ?????
<mcquaid> yes ejer he can create restore cds that's not the issue. the issue I think that will happen is mentioned here:
<mcquaid> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<hwilde> how do I kill the bluetooth stuff?
<benste> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678980
<mcquaid> damn one sec
<jeffMASTERflex> hwilde: System/Administration/Services then disbale the bluetooth service
<Freon> Hello
<benste> hy
<hunter_> guys i have a problem with installing ubuntu, i am getting an error message and it is "error recorded while writing the changes to the storage devices, re partitioning is aborted"
<ejer> mcquaid: don't see issue
<mcquaid> yeah one sec
<hwilde> jeffMASTERflex, I only have command line is it in /etc/init.d ?  which process can I kill, spd, hci ?
<jeffMASTERflex> hwilde: i don't remember the name of the service
<yMaS> why doesn't java work on ubuntu for ps3 ?
<benste> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678980
<ejer> benste: you are saying after you reboot XDMCP is re-enabled?
<Freon> how to figure out which liraries are used to decode aac
<Freon> ?
<LjL> !aac > freon    (freon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<benste> (21:31:14) ejer: benste: you are saying after you reboot XDMCP is re-enabled?
<benste> --> XDMCP is deactivated -> I've got a normal GDM Greeter
<user_> user
<ejer> Freon: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/11/easy-codec-install-for-gutsy.html should play AAC
<hunter_> guys i have a problem with installing ubuntu, i am getting an error message and it is "error recorded while writing the changes to the storage devices, re partitioning is aborted"
<ejer> benste: can you summarize your problem?
<Freon> @LjL its not my decision, the stations are using it...
<user_> exit
<LjL> Freon: eh? i never said anything about that, i gave you a link with instructions.
<jeffMASTERflex> Freon: usually it's FAAD that does AAC decoding
<ejer> hunter_: looks like a disk error...
<NemesisD> hi all, i'm trying to recover some text files off of a single drive out of a raid array. it's showing as not having a valid partition table. I just need a few files off of it, does anyone know of a good way to go through it and pull out what i can?
<Freon> ahh i see thanks so far ;o)
<ejer> hunter_: is something mounted while you are trying to do this?
<ejer> NemesisD: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd_rhelp may help
<hunter_> what do u mean by that ejer?
<ejer> hunter_: if hard drive is being used when trying to partition, you will get errors.... but that looks like a more generic error
<punkshui> hello i'm trying to return an ubuntu laptop to its original operating system. it's a dell and uses a utility and restore partition to perform this as it comes without restore CDs. I seem to have inadvertently removed the utility partition which is integral to the automated restore feature included with dell's. i also appear to have lost the MBR. is this a problem i could get help for here?
<jeffMASTERflex> punkshui: without an origianl Dell restore disk, you will not be able to restore the unit to factory software
<ejer> punkshui: unless you backed those partitions up, you may be in trouble
<benste> @ ejer
<benste> (21:34:12) benste ubuntu: isn't my problem described in ubuntufroums?
<benste> (21:34:14) benste ubuntu: - ok
<benste> (21:34:43) benste ubuntu: 1. my gdm started only with XDMCP
<benste> (21:35:02) benste ubuntu: than my computer science teaceher did something I didn't see
<benste> (21:35:14) benste ubuntu: and I've had a normal greeter back again
<FloodBot1> benste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hunter_> while resizing instead of "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space").  i got SES 1 200 GB
<hunter_> does it make any difference, what can i do to get aroung it
<punkshui> jeffMASTERflex i have a restore partition with a "ghost image" of the original system on it. but i believe dell uses the utility partition to automate this process. which of course no longer exists.
<hiram> pls someone knows if the intel card is compatible for install compiz??'
<ejer> benste: in all that I don't see a problem, sorry if I am missing it :)
<rsk> hiram: some are
<ejer> hiram: most new ones yes
<Flare183> !compiz | hiram
<ubotu> hiram: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jeffMASTERflex> punkshui: if that's the case, you can clear the partiotion table, copy the ghost image over, then restore the MBR with a Windows install disk
<ejer> jeffMASTERflex: but that image probably is only system partition, not the hidden ones
<benste> @ ejer - i can't configure my gdm anymore - i want to change my theme
<hiram> i have the 965
<ejer> benste: what happens when you try
<ejer> hiram: it works
<benste> it resets to default after loggin
<punkshui> jeffMASTERflex dell only provides these two partitions restore and utility. no disks :(
<benste> or logout
<Flare183> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<jeffMASTERflex> punkshui: you can use ANY windows install disk to fix the master boot rocord
<ejer> benste: this is on a local login, not using remote login?
<bkar> punkshui-> visit this and let me know if it works okay?
<knofi> hi, does anyone know the error hostname: Unknown host while compiling a kernel
<benste> yes it is
<bkar> punkshui-> www.goodells.net/dellrestore/image.htm
<adelie42> jeffMASTERflex: well, totally depending on your definition of 'fix'  :)
<punkshui> bkar yeah i'm currently using that as a guide. there is info on how to restore the utility partition but i'm afraid it's a little over my head.
<benste> @ejer but I've  tried use XDMCP as a 2nd login for our school network (Debian)
<punkshui> jeffMASTERflex unfortunately i have no windows install disk.
<ejer> benste: I am not sure if it takes precedence, but I assume it does, and teach may have changed /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<israel> uhj
<benste> @ ejer should I post /etc/gdm/gdm.conf in ubuntu forums?
<ejer> pastebin.ca
<brobostigon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ejer> thanks
<outsider12> Hello- I am having problems with ubuntu server & TFTP access from the external network- keep getting 'Connection time out' . Internally it works, the server is sitting on the edge network / internet on static IP not behind nat. Any ideas?
<punkshui> bkar, http://www.goodells.net/dellutility/recreate.htm
<Flare183> benste: why do you keep saying "@ ejer" leave that out
<benste> ok
<benste> I'll post it
<ejer> just say my nick is enough
<yMaS> ikonia ??
<ejer> outsider12: try nmap on server to see if port is reachable?
<hunter_> guys i am getting an error while installing ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop. the error happens while resizing the partion. i did it by default and not manually.the error i am getting is as follows "error while writing the changes to the storage devices.repartition aborted."
<bad_cables> anyone know if the wireless chipset RTK8185 is supported in 7.10?
<hunter_> can any one help pls
<ejer> hunter_: i would choose manual partitioning
<Flare183> !anyone > hunter_
<benste> ejer I've posted it
<benste> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4224884#post4224884
<hunter_> could u help me with that, i don know the specifications for manual partition, i havent defragmentd my harddisk yet
<Chafka> hi.. when i restart apache2 i get this line apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName some one help me??
<phenom> Hey guys question, I had installed magiciso via wine. I recently uninstalled it, and it had left behind it's alacarte icons. I can NOT delete them via right click/delete, not can I even find these icons on my system. I fear it may be buried in the wine folder somewhere but if any one has any ideas on how to get rid of these things it would be nice.
<phenom> PS, magiciso icons no not show up when I start alacarte as admin :/
<arrrghhh> hey all, firefox3 is in the repos for ubuntu, but only alpha 8.  what's the easiest way to upgrade to beta 2?
<ejer> Chafka: http://languor.us/apache2-could-not-determine-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name-using-127-0-1-1-servername
<brianSimons> Chafka: Apache is still starting up okay though, right? What do you get back if you run 'hostname -f'?
<Guits> How do i cancel a print?
<israel> -
<{Nathan}> Is there an easy ubuntu, GUI way to bridge a network connection, much like in *shudder* windows?
<pet> Hi all, I'm trying to install Citrix Client on my amd64 gutsy. It fails starting "wfcmgr", because it misses "libXm.so.3", but according to ldconfig, it's just there:
<pet> $ echo $(ldconfig -p | grep libXm.so) "*" $(ldd /usr/lib/ICAClient/wfcmgr | grep libXm.so)
<pet> libXm.so.3 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/libXm.so.3 * libXm.so.3 => not found
<Blinny> {Nathan}: I don't think so, but it's not hard at all in the command line.
<chuy_max> arrrghhh, ehrm, download from mozilla's website?
<arrrghhh> yes, it's a .tar.gz
<Blinny> {Nathan}: google 'ubuntu nic bonding' or check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinkAggregation
<{Nathan}> Blinny: alright, do you know of any good howtos? I'm good with the command line, but all the howtos I find use iptables and such and I really don't need that
<ejer> {Nathan}: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<{Nathan}> ejer: thanks :)
<Chafka> ejer, thnx :)
<shift> I just did a clean re-install of ubuntu, did not even install the UPDATES yet, and was wondering if someone could help me get youtube working? please.
<Guits> How do i cancel a print job?
<Blinny> {Nathan}: iptables doesn't have anything to do with it, until you get to firewalling.
<chuy_max> arrrghhh, ok, there you go, untar and follow instructions
<{Nathan}> Blinny: I know that, and that's why I didn't like those howtos.
<ejer> Guits: system>administration>printing ?
<Blinny> Dig.
<ejer> shift: amd64?
<arrrghhh> chuy_max: i can run it from the extracted .tar.gz
<arrrghhh> but i want it to overwrite my ff alpha 8 install
<shift> no i have intel.
<Flare183> !who > shift
<benste> ejer? could you try to help me tomorrow I in europe - I've to go now
<ejer> shift: did you use the 64bit install cd?
<ejer> benste: i see no problems with file you posted
<Flare183> Blinny: "Dig" what?
<ejer> doubt i will be here tomorrow
<shift> !ejer no i used intel
<benste> k
<chuy_max> arrrghhh, I'm not sure about that being possible, just remove it from synaptic, and install from the tarball
<benste> I 'll try to find you in this chaos
<benste> thx for helping
<ejer> !64bit | shift
<ubotu> shift: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<yMaS> where the hell is IKONIA ?
<ejer> shift: either way, install updates
<shift> ejer: last time
<shift> how do i talk to you
<shift> as in.. how do i make your nick name show up
<Flare183> !language > yMaS
<shift> before my message
<x-X-x> how do i find what version of xorg i have ???
<yMaS> fine
<ejer> shift: ej - TAB
<Blinny> Flare183: Dig @ the message {Nathan} was telling me. We were conversing. I should have "{Nathan}:"'d that comment.
<benste> ej - TAB
<shift> ejer, i am running intel, and last 2 times i tried to run updates my comp got messed up.
<Sonderblade> how do you turn off trackerd?
<benste> sorry, only a try
<Blinny> Flare183: as in "I can dig it", not the dns tool dig. (:
<ejer> x-X-x: sudo X -version
<Flare183> Blinny: what ever
<teadaze> so I can't get into X because I've messed around with the conf file and the backup doesn't work either... how do I reinstall unbutu? GRUB doesn't care that the ubuntu cd is insterted
<StyXman> hi all. if I dist-upgrade from, say, feisty to gutsy, what happens to modified config files? and if I do it by hand, with aptitude? does it ask for overwrite/keep/diff help?
<arrrghhh> chuy_max: do you know when they're going to update the repos?  i'd prefer to update it via a more "offical" route i guess
<ejer> shift: 'running intel' does not answer question, if you are using 64bit ubuntu, flash is broken in a known bug
<Flare183> !xconfig > StyXman
<xeer> why does gedit fail so miserably when processing a long line of xml?
<ejer> teadaze: go to terminal with ALT-CTRL-F1 and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<StyXman> teadaze: make the bios boot from the cd, but you can recover your current installation fixing the xorg.conf
<ejer> StyXman: it is intelligent about this and will ask
<Flare183> StyXman: oops
<bascule> xeer: as an indication that you need a better text editor
<jeffMASTERflex> xeer: correction, why does gedit fail so miserably.
<shift> ejer, first 2 times i tried to run update through GUI, which ended up freezing towards the end. then after that i ran it through Terminal and it seemed to be working fine but then the "N" key was being pressed sum how? every text box i would click on it would keep typing "nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn" by itself.
<StyXman> Flare183: almost :)
<Flare183> !xconfig > teadaze
<ePax> How do i get touchpad to be more sensitive?
<Flare183> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Flare183> crap
<arrrghhh> ePax: mouse settings, set the mouse sensitivity higher
<ejer> shift: are you sitting on the n key? :)
<bascule> perhaps he has an invisible cat
<xeer> bascule, jeffMASTERflex: I've tried mousepad but it sucks just as much.. what's left?
<chuy_max> arrrghhh, no, if you need to know ask the maintainer of the package
<ejer> sounds like a bad connection with keyboard unless n key is really stuck
<ePax> arrrghhh: Its not working... Its allready on the highest.
<jeffMASTERflex> xeer: i use vim
<Flare183> !synaptics > ePax
<bascule> xeer: kate, or Xemacs
<shift> ejer, hahahaha thats what i thought but turned out i wasnt lol, but it kept doing it and i had to restart the comp, and when i did restart the desktop would not load. it would only show the background color and the cursor.. nothign else would load.
<arrrghhh> ePax: what is already on the highest, there's several settings
<Brandon_> How do I find the size of a folder via the console?
<jeffMASTERflex> xeer: idk if geany does xml syntax highlighting, but it's pretty nice for a gui app
<shift> ejer, and thats exactly what happened the first 2 times when the GUI updater froze, and i restarted.
<Flare183> Brandon_: du -h
<Brandon_> nvm
<arrrghhh> Brandon_: i'd read the man page for ls....
<phenom> Ok, so does any one know how to get rid of alacarte menu items that will NOT delete via normal right click/delete? I had opened alacarte as admin and they don't even show. :/
<ejer> Brandon_: ls -lah while in directory
<hunter_> does anyone know how to get around the error that i am getting while trying to install ubuntu ."error while trying to write changes to the storage devices.partiotion aborted" can somebody help pls
<ePax> arrrghhh: sensitivity is already on highest.
<xeer> bascule, jeffMASTERflex: thanks
<ePax> Flare183: Thnx
<Flare183> ePax: no problem
 * Kibbles rofl
<Kibbles> has any1 had his icons dissapear in open office?
<yMaS> Flare183
<yMaS> sup
<Kibbles> ejer: g1
<Kibbles> shoot your printer
<Kibbles> write "ej" then press tab
<pangelovs> hi guys
<Kibbles> teadaze: set to boot from cd in bios - should work
<Kibbles> !xconfig kibbles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconfig kibbles - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> yMaS: nothng much
<arrrghhh> ePax: the pointer threshold and acceleration is where you want to mess with to get it right
<Kibbles> jeffMASTERflex: what is better editor than gedit?
<FloodBot1> Kibbles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejer> Kibbles: good trick few seem to know
<teadaze> Kibbles yeah it SHOULD... but doesn't :p
<Flare183> !xconfig > Kibbles
<Kibbles> how can I back up all the changes I made to an installation so that I can redo them quickly?
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: vim, by far.
<pangelovs> i downloaded the ubuntu cd and burned it on a cd. Im trying ton install it on my ps3 but i get udf-fs: no vrs found. anyone else had the same problem?
<teadaze> Flare183 that config thing seriously scared me... I prolly fucked up a lot of shit now
<Kibbles> all: i'm seriously lagged.
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: but vim has a pretty big learning curve
<ejer> Kibbles: i use kate
<Flare183> !language > teadaze
<ePax> Acceleration is on highest... NOw im gonna read this about synaptic
<ePax> brb
<pangelovs> ive tried googling but couldnt find anything that mentioned my problems.
<rinaldi_> pangelovs: did you download the ps3 version?
<mmmdlvii> irc://irc.freenode.net/mediawiki
<Flare183> teadaze: all it does is reconfigure the xorg.conf file
<Brandon_> ejer, thanks that's exactly what I wanted. I ls -l -s was confusing me
<Flare183> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> crap
<ejer> np Brandon_ the -h makes it print in MB instead of bytes
<mmmdlvii> irc://irc.freenode.net/mediawiki
<Kibbles> ejer: tell me when you see this
<ejer> Kibbles: i c u
<Flare183> !install > pangelovs
<Kibbles> k
<pearlbear> hey, anyone have experience with eth1 (wireless) disappearing after a gutsy upgrade?
<Brandon_> ejer, yeah the human-readable, I never looked at that. Very useful
<siloko> i'm having dependancy nightmares in synaptic - and don't really know where to start to get it resolved
<Flare183> !spam > mmmdlvii
<shift> ejer, what do you think?
<ejer> pearlbear: could it now be wifi0 instead?
<bascule> Brandon_: works on du and df too
<rinaldi_> pangelovs: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-7-10-on-PS3-73272.shtml
<joakim_> /msg joakim test-
<ffm> could I set up a fedora chroot in ubuntuy, and how would I do so?
<pangelovs> fucking hell, i downloaded the wrong version :D
<PriceChild> !ohmy | pangelovs
<ubotu> pangelovs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> !lanaguage > pangelovs
<ompaul> !language | pangelovs
<Brandon_> bascule, I'm afraid I'm still too new to linux to know what those are :) one moment I'll man them
<ejer> shift: sounds like your X config is messed up
<pearlbear> ejer: it was eth1 before the upgrade (I was running fiesty) and when I do a generic iwconfig, nothing shows as using wireless
<pangelovs> sorry, im just plain stupid
<ejer> pearlbear: unfortunately sounds like driver is not being loaded
<bascule> Brandon_: I like your attitude :))
<Flare183> PriceChild, ompaul: thank god for you guys having to moderate these guys myself is hard
<pangelovs> is the desktop version the same as ps3 version
<shift> ejer, is there a way to check/fix that?
<rinaldi_> pangelovs: make sure its not just the ppc version as the ps3 versioin has packages specially for ps3 hardware
<astro76> pangelovs: you need the powerpc version
<ejer> shift: you can look at X log in /var/log
<astro76> pangelovs: apparently rinaldi_ knows more
<ejer> shift: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kibbles> ejer: this should be an easy one: when i install something and it installs all its dependencies - how can i UNinstall and uninstall all the dependencies?
<ejer> Kibbles: depends how it was installed
<Rei-chan> package destar. I know nothing of python, all I know is running destar after installation spits out a lot of python which looks like errors, then fails.
<Kibbles> ejer: synaptic
<ejer> Kibbles: I use aptitude in terminal since it is smart about these things
<methods> kernel-patch-grsecurity2  why is this not in the list ?
<Rei-chan> anyone familiar with destar?
<ejer> Kibbles: it *should* remove unused packages
<shift> ejer, okay i opened it, now what should i look for?
<Meronik> is there a special channel for wine?
<pangelovs> alright, ill try tomorrow
<Kibbles> ejer: installed vlc and ended up with bloated crap
<rinaldi_> pangelovs: softpedia has the ps3 version on their site. at the moment im having problems with mine. if you want an optimised version look for yellowdog which is better supported
<astro76> Meronik: #winehq
<ompaul> Meronik, #winehq
<ejer> shift: errors....
<ffm> Meronik: #winehq
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: usually a sudo apt-get autoremove will get rid of the old dependencies, but it really depends on the packages installed
<neopsyche> hi, framerate on ffmpeg not working? can someone help? says frame rate is not the same
<protcront> hello
<protcront>  i am getting an error on ubuntu while running jad error is :error shared loading  libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Flare183> !hi | protcront
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<ubotu> protcront: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ejer> Kibbles: it is not gonna slow you down, but if you want to clean it, look at the dependencies of vlc and remove them manually
<Meronik> triplae fast, thanks :)
<pearlbear> ejer: no, actually, the driver is. lsmod shows that it's loaded
<pearlbear> ejer: that's the wierd part
<ejer> pearlbear: look at dmesg to see if it is spitting errors
<protcront> Flare183: how u doing ?
<shift> ejer, sorry im kind of a noob @ linux.. so not sure what kind of errors i should be looking at?
<ejer> pearlbear: type dmesg in terminal
<brittany> hey i heard there was a problem with the flash plugin, anyone know where i get the fix for that i cant find it
<ejer> !pastebin | shift
<ubotu> shift: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yMaS> Flare183 , what does "tar xzf" tells terminal to do ?
<bascule> protcront: it needs recompiled against the ubuntu version of libs, looks like an old compile
<outsider12> ejer - nmap port 69 tftp port is reachable
<Sonderblade> how can i list all removed but not purged packages?
 * Flare183 says I swear everybody thinks that I'm a girl and I'm not I'm a male
<Rei-chan> !destar
<ejer> brittany: for amd64 this is the fix I am throwing around... it is not 'official' http://pastebin.ca/876289
<Flare183> yMaS: stupid question, it extracts
<Flare183> yMaS: a tar file that is
<Kibbles> Flare183: try losing the tits
<ejer> outsider12: have you told tftp to listen on that interface
<outsider12> yes
<outsider12> ejer - yes
<yMaS> flare183 , am new to ubuntu ?
<vaughn> join #ubuntu-artwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about destar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brittany> ejer: i dont have a 64 bit system
<shift> ejer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53908/
<Flare183> !spam > Kibbles
<Flare183> !spam > yMaS
<ejer> outsider12: can you connect to any other service like ssh on it
<Kibbles> has any1 experienced lost icons in open office
<outsider12> ejer - yes
<_moro_bana_>  !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<yMaS> and flare , when it extracts where does it puts the output ?
<ejer> brittany: is your flash broken? ::)
<Kibbles> !touchy > flare183
<bascule> Kibbles: you changed gnome icon themes?
<Kibbles> yes
<kaz1nsky_> Anyone in here able to help me out with UrT?
<brittany> ejer: im actually a tech for this system this is a new install of ubuntu so yes the flash is broken
<bascule> Kibbles: unchange them :)
<yMaS> flare183 , am i misbehaving in the channel ?
<Kibbles> bascule: but reset in open office and doesn't help
<Flare183> about to be
<ejer> brittany: have you searched the bugs
<Flare183> !attitude > yMaS
<yMaS> what attitude ??
<Flare183> !attitude > Kibbles
<Flare183> quit it people
<brittany> ejer: no i havent i just remember there being a fix in the forums somewhere but i cant seem to find it
<yMaS>  i just said that i was new to ubuntu
<shift> ejer, did u get a chance to look at it?
<ejer> brittany: IMO flash should work on 32bit gutsy
<Flare183> yMaS: i can understand that just please don't get smart, I said please....
<ejer> shift: don't see a problem here
<jeffMASTERflex> yMaS: what is the problem you need assistance with?
<Kibbles> Flare183: it appears that i'm spamming 'cause i have a sporadic lag problem
<brittany> ejer: well it doesnt
<Kibbles> bascule: that doesn't change anything
<yMaS> jeffmasterflex , now this is what i wanted to hear
<shift> ejer, lol well thats good, and just like brittany im having trouble with flash too.
<brittany> ejer: i had the same problem with another system, someone gave me a fix they found on the forums and it worked great
<iostat> Is there a way to repartition a drive, essecially extend it, while it is mouted?
<yMaS> jeff , do u know alot about pcc64 arch ?
<NemesisD> anyone know how i'd log in a computer with xmdmp or whatever the heck it's called?
<ejer> brittany: when you try to install flash does the install error?
<brittany> anyone know where the flash fix is in ubuntu forums
<brittany> ejer: nope
<neopsyche> Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 300.00 (600/2) -> 15.00 (15/1)
<neopsyche> ???
<Flare183> !flash | brittany
<th0r> NemesisD shouldn't use xdmp as it is insecure...use ssh -X (X forwarding)
<ubotu> brittany: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jeffMASTERflex> yMaS: not at all, but maybe someone does. ask your question and maybe someone here can help you out
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Purcelly> Quick question, if I install ubuntu from the CD can I uninstall it later back to windows if I am not happy?
<ejer> brittany: are you sure? it should fail with md5sum mismatch if it is the same bug
<Kibbles> flash is unbroken?!?!
<pearlbear> ejer: http://pearlbear.pastebin.com/m12dfe0a0
<ejer> brittany: but it does not pop an error, it says it in the terminal
<Flare183> Purcelly: depeads on if the cd wiped everything or not
<brittany> ejer: which method of install?
<shift> brittany, someone gave me the link to the fix earlier, so i know its there.
<Flare183> Kibbles: dude it's broken now
<shift> brittany, search the forums.. im sure it'll come up.
<neopsyche> Purcelly: why would you want to uninstall it? then you would just be unhappy again ;-)
<Kibbles> Flare183: damit
<Flare183> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<brittany> ejer: ok ill do it in terminal and give you the error
<neopsyche> Purcelly: joke ;-)
<CercoLamore> is ubuntu buggy?
<shift> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Kibbles> Flare183: got my hopes up
<Flare183> neopsyche: that's right
<brittany> shift: thanks
<neopsyche> CercoLamore: I dont think ubuntu is as buggy as windows
<Purcelly> So if the CD wipes everything I can't return to Windows?
<ejer> "but it's recommended to wait for an official fix" <- it has been since dec 2nd!
<jeffMASTERflex> CercoLamore: it's software. all software, with the exception of emacs and vim, is buggy
<ompaul> CercoLamore, 99.9999% of the time it is not - so what is the actual question
<shift> brittany, np
<yMaS> hmm well with Flare183 and ikonia talking nonsense and giving people warning for their so called *attitude and misbehaving* in this channel i don't think everybdy will be getting their questions answered
<neopsyche> Purcelly: if your windows is gone.. then yes? what kind of a question is that?
<shift> ejer, is the flash bug also not letting youtube work properly?
<koojoo>  does anyone know if it is possible for me to change from my MBR partition style to GUID using gparted or some other software that could even fit on a disk??  ( i dont have an OS currently and i have a copy of acronis disk director, paragon partition mgr, and gparted ) but i cannot find how to switch to GUID
<bod_> Hi guys,. i seem to remember reading somewhere that you can have a backround picture for grub,. is this true? if so, how?
<neopsyche> Purcelly: best option.. install ubuntu on 2nd pc.
<ejer> shift: all flash is broken if it is same bug
<brittany> shift: it tells me i need to log in, crap forgot my user lol
<jeffMASTERflex> yMaS: idle banter like that is the problem. if you want to complain about the mods, hit the #ubuntu-offtopic. if you want any chance of your problem being solved, just ask
<Purcelly> K cheers
<yMaS> thanks jeff
<neopsyche> Purcelly: otherwise .. backup all your improtant data.. then do a dual install or fresh install. NB ubuntu probably wont satisfy you if you are into games.. but otherwise there are probably equivelants for most average office applications for the average office user.
<Kibbles> still hoping someone has experienced dissapearing icons in open office
<ejer> bod_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<neopsyche> hehe
<neopsyche> Purcelly: no offense .. yes .. your windows is not able to be restored .. if it is gone.
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: it seems your alone in this respect. when i changed icon themes, openoffice kept the original human theme
<bod_> ejer,  you agian,. damn you and your amazing knowledge of ubuntu forums,.,.lol,.,. cheers dudde ,.,.,.,.;)
<Kibbles> neopsyche: and a hell of alot more for the admin....
<aig> l,;,
<aig> ..'.;.;.'.';
<Kibbles> jeffMASTERflex: darnit
<neopsyche> Purcelly: but you can run the live cd without wiping
<ejer> bod_: I just type what people say into google, it makes me seem very smart :)
<neopsyche> *"wiping" windows off your machine
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles:  try deleting the .openoffice folder in your home directory, then restarting openoffice
<bascule> !defenestration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defenestration - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> ejer,  oh yer google,.,. for some reason my brain only links google to windows,.,.lol,.,. il remember that,.cheers m8
<shift> ejer, how do i find out which version i am running 64 or 32?
<yMaS> Jeffmasterflex , am using a PPC64 architecture and installing java is very challenging
<neopsyche> could someone please PLEASE help me with ffmpeg issues converting mov file to mpg
<neopsyche> !?>?
<ejer> shift: uname -r
<ejer> err no
<shift> ejer, type that into terminal?
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: what's the problem?
<neopsyche> Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 300.00 (600/2) -> 15.00 (15/1)
<ejer> shift: uname -m
<ejer> in terminal
<neopsyche> [Scooter]: how do i set that right?
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: can you pastebin what you're trying to do and what sort of output you're getting?
<Kibbles> jeffMASTERflex: where's that folder??
<shift> ej http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<shift> ejer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<ejer> neopsyche: you need to set FPS
<Teshadael> Could anyone help me getting my video drivers installed/working.  It's an ATI card and everything I've tried ends up with the mesa ogl renderer.
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> how
<neopsyche> ejer: how?
<ejer> shift: yes that is same bug
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: it could be the fps... or it could be the container type
<neopsyche> ffmpeg -i /home/andrew/Desktop/files/video/sterling.mov -pass 1 -s 320x240 -b 200k-ar 44100 /home/andrew/Desktop/files/video/output/output3.mpg
<neopsyche> ???
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: it's a hidden folder in your home directory. just show hidden files in /home and delete the .openoffice2 folder
<ejer> neopsyche: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html#TOC7
<x-X-x> is it ok to delet usr/share/man/man1 ????
<shift> ejer, i686 is the version im running, just checked.
<neopsyche> ejer: so what must i set it to to make it work?
<ejer> shift: so my info will not work for you, that forum thread " 32-bit packages: The Ubuntu 7.10 package is available here. Just download the package for your release, double-click the file, and install the package. For other releases, download this zip file and double-click the corresponding file to your release."
<ejer> neopsyche: depends on input framerate
<ejer> probably -r 15 on input file
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: you might want to define a tv standard as well
<jeffMASTERflex> yMaS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<ejer> this would be better answered by ffmpeg guys neopsyche
<shift> ejer, sorry but where can i get the packages, and are you talking about update packages or flash?
<ejer> shift: that line was from forum post you linked to just before, download his package, double click it and go
<Kibbles> jeffMASTERflex: you just introduced me to a new world. there are LOTS of hidden files in ~
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: man ffmpeg  then do a /fps<enter>
<ejer> shift: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466 is the fixed flash package apparently
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: tells you how to do it
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: how many fps is the mov?
<erUSUL> x-X-x: they are the man pages it is not ok if you want to know how to use the programs
<jimmy__> Hi, i have a couple problems with my ubuntu,1. on startup it's very slow cuz it checks the FS everytime cuz it gives a FileSystem is not clean error at each boot 2) Sometimes when i lock my screen and leave the comp a couple hours it won't unblock and i have to hard boot it. 3) when my pc goes into sleep or i lock my screen my network connection seems to go to sleep, it doesn't disconnect it just doesn't download or upload
<fevel> hey guys
<neopsyche> [Scooter]: strange.. 300 apparently!?
<ejer> neopsyche: it is not easy to convert qt
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: yup, that's where programs store their user-specific settings
<ejer> you may have to play around alot
<neopsyche> ejer: Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 300.00 (600/2) -> 15.00 (15/1)
<x-X-x> erUSUL i installed an app and it was broken and i couldnt uninstall it so i delete all folders the .deb package said it installed to including man1
<ejer> so set it as -i 300 see what happens
<neopsyche> [Scooter]: Seems stream 0 codec frame rate differs from container frame rate: 300.00 (600/2) -> 15.00 (15/1)
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: can't be right... do a: file /home/andrew/Desktop/files/video/sterling.mov
<shift> ejer, okay im downloading the package, should i just click to install it?
<neopsyche> [Scooter]: Apple QuickTime movie (fast start, compressed header)
<erUSUL> x-X-x: you did what!!!! o.O what folders have you deleted? not /usr/bin/ i hope....
<[Scooter]> neopsyche: then you've got bigger problems, because the FPS can never be greater than 30.  29.97 is the next step down.
<Kibbles> is there any way to run bash scripts under windows?
<ejer> neopsyche: try running mplayer -identify
<[Scooter]> Kibbles: yes
<bascule> Kibbles: cygwin
<ejer> shift: double click should do it
<shift> ejer,  it says "An older verison is available in a software channel... Generally you are recommended to isntall the verison from the software channel, since it isi usually better supported"
<Kibbles> thanks. i think i'm going back to windows :(
<ejer> shift: normally true, but we know older version is broke
<[Scooter]> Kibbles: what for?
<shift> ejer, okay thanks
<shift> Kibbles, no!!!!!
<jeffMASTERflex> Kibbles: ease up on the crazy talk. what is the problem?
<Keigo-kun> I think I have the wrong soundcard set to card0 and I'm not getting any sound output, what do I do?
<Kibbles> it's f#@#$ing insane all the tweaking you have to do to get a stable  system that doesn't shimmer in and out of usability
<bascule> Kibbles: you might get office icons back, but you'll get pwn3d, it's inevitable :))
<Keigo-kun> I think I have the wrong soundcard set to card0 and I'm not getting any sound output, what do I do?
<shift> ejer, okay its done installing.. do i have to do anything else?
<fevel> does anyone know if hibernate is working on pavillion notebooks
<Vad1> How can I reset the ALSA sound system? It's says it's busy, when it's not (I don't have anything playing)
<ejer> shift: restart FF and go to youtube :)
<zilenC1> helloo
<shift> WOWWWWWWWW ejer THANKS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH MAN.
<ejer> Kibbles: icons disappear in win as well at times
<[Scooter]> Kibbles: such as?
<ejer> np shift :)
<bascule> Vad1: lsof /dev/dsp will show whats holding the soundcard open
<shift> ejer, ive been tryign to figure this out since last night!!! thanks so much.
<zilenC1> I need to setup a mail server on my ubuntu server (7.10 minimal) to use the mail() php function, is there an easy way?
<Kitar|st> If you are guitarist and if you are interested in amps you can check out www.ceriatoneforum.com (Make your own Quality Marshall Clone) and please leave a comment :))
<ejer> we should add that to the flashissues bot answer - dunno how
<Vad1> fevel: check http://ubuntuhcl.org/pub/products.php?category_id=2&manufacturer_id=141http://ubuntuhcl.org/pub/products.php?category_id=2&manufacturer_id=141
<Kibbles> ever since i installed the system i've been tweaking - not using
<Vad1> fevel: ack, sorry, it's http://ubuntuhcl.org/pub/products.php?category_id=2&manufacturer_id=141
<ejer> shift: took me weeks, so consider yourself lucky
<[Scooter]> Kibbles: keep in mind, linux and ubuntu look at computing from the ground-up, not the top-down
<jimmy__> can no one help me not even with one of my problems?
<zilenC1> which mailserver should I use?
<shift> Kibbles, my icons for xchat disapeared too earlier btu came back. its noting serious.
<nownot> ifconfig wlan0 up hass error SIOCSIFFLAGS: input/ouput error any one have any ideas?
<shift> ejer, haha thank you.
<[Scooter]> Kibbles: do you have a list of things that you've been trying to tweak for?
<Vad1> bascule: that gives a blank prompt :/
<Kibbles> YES, scooter
<Kibbles> should be simple
<Vad1> bascule: but the last.fm client says that the alsa sound system is either busy or not present
<Kibbles> but this channel isn't the place
<bascule> Vad1: waht application are you trying to use? try sudo killall esd
<Kibbles> if you want you can join #kibble and talk me off the cliff
<Vad1> bascule: says esd isn't a process
<Keigo-kun> Can someone tell me a way to test sound on all soundcards?
<[Scooter]> Keigo-kun: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp#
<Keigo-kun> [Scooter]: I get permission denied, even with sudo.
<[Scooter]> Keigo-kun: with /dev/dsp or /dev/urandom?
<ejer> Keigo-kun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nownot> dmesg shows ok phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: errir  - vendor request 0x06 failed for offest 0x308c with error -110
<mohbana> hi does anyone use wxDownload on ubunti
<Oli```> Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit?
<ejer> Oli```:  only with reinstall of some sort
<zilenC1> mailserver anyone?
<yMaS> wow , this guys at offtopic are way better help than anywhere
<ejer> !mailserver
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Eyemean> hi does ubuntu drive need to be defragmented
<Eyemean> ?
<tyger> hello, im new to ubuntu
<jpatrick> !defrag | Eyemean
<ubotu> Eyemean: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<tyger> im trying to figure out my wireless
<tyger> i have the dreded atherod 5056eg card
<tyger> anyone know anything about it?
<nownot> how do i remove all existing modules for my usb wifi card?
<J-a-k-e> does anyone know how to setup bass redirection to a subwoofer in ubuntu?
<shift> .
<shift> whats the command to change nickname in xchat/irc i forgot lol
<Fish-Face> For a dual-core CPU I need a kernel other than 386, right?
<Slart> shift: /nick nwenick
<Fish-Face> which kernel is correct for an Athlon 64bit dual core, running in 32bit mode?
<tmccrary> When my machine starts, it sits at "starting NFS common utilities" for at least 5 minutes
<tmccrary> is there anyway to avoid this problem?
<Slart> !smp | Fish-Face
<ubotu> Fish-Face: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Fish-Face> Slart: so -generic?
<iKap> anyone know how to set VLC as default player for all supported files?
<Slart> Fish-Face: yes
<Fish-Face> Slart: excellent, thanks very much
<tyger> anyone help out with wireless card?
<Slart> you're welcome, Fish-Face
<Fish-Face> :) see you!
<mohbana> hi does anyone use wxDownload on ubunti
<BennyE> Guys, you know this famous "/dev/null" only has rw----- rights after every boot problem. If somebody has the same problem -> apt-get install --reinstall udev (you can try before to run the /sbin/udevd - if it says "illegal instruction" just reinstall it)
<ejer> tyger: you must be more specific
<tyger> i have the atheros 5006eg card and i cannot get it working
<tyger> i have searched all around the forums and none of them seem to be working for me....
<kahrytan> Slart➲ I thought it was generic
<Slart> kahrytan: yes? isn't that what I said?
<iKap> anyone know how to set VLC as default player for all supported files?
<Keigo-kun> I changed stuff in /etc/modules, do i have to reboot to see the changes??
<kahrytan> slart i would have answered but wasnt sure
<ejer> Keigo-kun: you can manually unload a module with rmmod and load it with modprobe
<kahrytan> iKap➲  Preferred Applications
<Keigo-kun> ejer: Then I guess that isn't my problem, I loaded both snd-intel8x0 and an ensonic driver, still no sound :/
<ejer> kahrytan: i usually have to right click the file in nautilus, open with
<compy> is it possible to run compiz under fluxbox or openbox... i dont know if what i just said makes any sense
<manawyddan> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to build a DVD.iso using several .iso images?
<ejer> kahrytan: i meant right click, properties, open with
<manawyddan> what tools should i use under Ubuntu?
<crazy6> after updating, when I come back from resume, my LCD backlight doesn't turn on!
<tyger> no one knows how to help?
<ejer> manawyddan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<ejer> tyger: looks like this should work http://elkpi.blogspot.com/2007/12/wirless-in-ubuntu-710-with-ndiswrapper.html
<ejer> no guarantees
<ejer> basically the card is not supported, but this is a hacky way to maybe make it work
<kahrytan> ejer➲ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18971
<tyger> ejer: i just tried that...
<iKap> kahrytan, do you know what the vlc command is lol sorry
<kahrytan> ejer➲  second reply
<tyger> ejer: nothing happened....
<kahrytan> oops iKap http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18971
<penfold> hello, can someone help me with a compiz/emerald problem?
<ejer> tyger: buy a supported card, this or keep hacking on it
<ejer> sorry to say it
<erichj> agreed
<xobius> penfold, what's your problem?
<kahrytan> audios
<ejer> kahrytan: yep, that is what i do
<manawyddan> ejer: thanks, the idea is to take several images of a Linux distro and put them into one DVD, can any of these do the work?
<penfold> compiz and emerald are running well, except that whenever i resize a window most of the buttons in the window decoration disappear
<Keigo-kun> Man this is annoying, according to all terminal tests I've tried, my soundcards should be fine... yet it seems impossible to get any form of sound output
<ejer> manawyddan: you have a little more engineering to do unless you just burn the ISOs to a data DVD
<ejer> Keigo-kun: have you gone through the wiki page i sent
<ejer> manawyddan: what boots the actual systems?
<Keigo-kun> ejer: Yes. As if it wasn't enough that there's tons of info missing, nothing did any difference at all it seems
<tehdave> What's the command to check the version of an installed program?
<ejer> manawyddan: http://www.linux.com/feature/54537
<Gokee2_Dlap> Hello all,  Is there a page that talks about the current ubuntu releases?  This computer is running Festy.  Is this about equivalent what oldstable is in Debian?  Is gutsy stable?  And then hardy kindof like testing in debian?  (if you have not noticed I am rather new to ubuntu having run Debian for years and at last figured out there naming.  I am still deciding if I think ubuntu or debian is better for a small office.
<Gokee2_Dlap> to what*
<ejer> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<assilva> hi
<ejer> tehdave: you could look for it in synaptic
<Gokee2_Dlap> ejer, Thanks :)
<assilva> hi peoples
<tehdave> ejer: true...i just know there's a command for it and can't remember it XD
<applewhat> tehdave: dpkg
<ryan_> hey guys i really need help, i just installed feisty on my ps3 and everything is fine except the guide i followed said that the wireless internet would work, and its not. also the resoloution is wayy to small
<assilva> Brazilian_Joe, fala
<tehdave> Is samba needed on both machines if I'm trying to set up file/printer sharing for Windows <-> Ubuntu?
<ejer> tehdave: dpkg-query -W apache2
<Slart> tehdave: samba is already there if you have windows installed
<Randomtime> Hey, I'm setting up a dual boot Windows/Kubuntu, is there anyway I can set grub up to defult to windows on a day to day, and give a choice afterwoulds
<tehdave> Slart: kk thanks
<manawyddan> ejer: Thanks ejer, i'll check it out.
<Slart> tehdave: but you'll need the server if you're going to be sharing files from ubuntu to windows
<tehdave> Slart: I just picked up the server off synaptic...got a howto open to see if I can get this set up XD
<wolfman2323> can i use gmail pop on evolution
<_nmap> My firefox cant view flash pages... I install gnash and flashplugin-nonfree but no1 works.
<x-punk> having a problem with suspend on my maching (gutsy + amd64 (x2) + ati). does adding the 'NOAPIC' option in /boot/grub/menu.lst solve my problem and does it affect overall performance?
<Gokee2_Dlap> tehdave, I always use "apt-cache policy package"
<_nmap> there is other package i can install to fix it?
<ejer> wolfman2323: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmai.html
<iKap> why are multimedia files by default suppose to open in TOTEM when it deosnt even play them.. always asks to search/download codec.. anyone know?
<wolfman2323> ejer: thanks
<tehdave> Gokee2_Dlap: ?? elaborate?
<iKap> why are multimedia files by default suppose to open in TOTEM when it deosnt even play them.. always asks to search/download codec.. anyone know?
<ejer> iKap: totem plays what it can, you need codecs for other types
<tehdave> Gokee2_Dlap: ahhh, nvm just tried it
<Gokee2_Dlap> tehdave, Ok
<r00723r0> Hi, my iPod isn't being recognized at all.
<r00723r0> I can't mount it either.
<r00723r0> It's like it's not a device.
<r00723r0> Any advice?
<Gokee2_Dlap> tehdave, Its really handy when you can get a package from a few diff sources and diffrent versions.  It tells you what it will install for you (or whats installed) and also shows you what other ones you could choose to install
<moo_cow> how can i find out what modem i have with ubuntu?
<iKap> ejer, will searching and installing the codecs screw up my system at all?
<tehdave> Gokee2_Dlap: ah cool, thanks
<robot_jesus> im running kubuntu, what do I need to do to change to gnome instead of kde ?
<moo_cow> how can i find out what modem i have with ubuntu?
<neverblue> robot_jesus, login screen
<neverblue> moo_cow, lspci will give you a listing of PCI devices
<ejer> iKap: not that I know of
<Mm|Spunky> I installed Ubuntu on my External HDD and now my external HDD won't show up for windows. Was wondering how to get it to show back up.
<ejer> iKap: you will only be installing 'approved' packages if you let the auto-codec thing do it for you
<Randomtime> Mm|Spunky: I'm afraid windows can't read linux formated drivs
<J-_> Mm|Spunky: what filesystem is the external drive?
<ejer> Mm|Spunky: windows needs a driver to see linux disks
<neverblue> Mm|Spunky, if its EXT3, then Windows wont view it, maybe try letting Partition Magic view it
<iKap> ejer, okay thank you.. also my sound seems kinda crappy at times? and idea of how i can fix it..
<Brandon_> in ubuntu to be able to do php foo.php and have it run can you just have php5 installed?
<simps> I am using Ubuntu and am trying to connect to a Windows network. Could anyone please show me how i would be able to do this? Help would be much appreciated.
<sysadmin-lb22> hi all has anyone had problems with WEP and shared keys in linux ...WEP only seems to work in OPEN mode
<J-_> Mm|Spunky: fs driver, google it
<Gokee2_Dlap> ejer, That release web page does not have any releases since 2006
<ejer> Mm|Spunky: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<robot_jesus> neverblue:  login screen ?  I actually lied, i have icewm installed now , trying to get gnome so I can do compiz-fusion :)
<robot_jesus> i have /etc/alternatives changed for x-window-manager and x-session-manager, I just dont know what values I would use for gnome for those alts
<mikebot> Does anyone know why Miro is giving me this error?: http://pastebin.com/d1721da53
<ejer> Gokee2_Dlap: what is question? Stable release? it is right now dapper
<Gokee2_Dlap> dapper?  I have not seen it....  Is it after festy?
<ejer> Gokee2_Dlap: 6.06 = dapper
<ejer> it is on that page
<Flare183> Gokee2_Dlap: nope dapper, edgy, then fiesty
<hexmode> dapper < edgy < feisty < gutsy < hardy
<stunatra> What's a good program to log bandwidth being used?
<FatalNIX> Is it a known bug that I cannot add music to a playlist in idjc (gutsy)
<Brandon_> do I need to install mod_php for php to work?
<neverblue> robot_jesus, yes, at the login screen, you can choose which one you boot into
<[Scooter]> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ejer> Gokee2_Dlap: 6.06 = etch, 71.0 = debian testing from 5 months ago - basically
<Gokee2_Dlap> SO thats 5 releases back?
<Mm|Spunky> Aaah, thank you sirs much <3 to you
<iKap> ejer, have you tried GStreamer extra plugins?
<pearlbear> ejer: fyi. it's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/134193
<ejer> Brandon_: try sudo tasksel and choose lamp server
<robot_jesus> neverblue:  I dont have a login screen I do text console, how do I get the login screen back ?
<ejer> iKap: i have tried everything ;)
<neverblue> robot_jesus, in icewm, no idea
<iKap> ejer, well should i install that? will that play almost everything possible in totem?
<Gokee2_Dlap> Why was the last cd image I downloaded from the main ubuntu site gutsy?  That would mean its not a stable one?  But it was the default for kubuntu
<Brandon_> ejer, umm, why?
<ejer> !restrictedformats | iKap
<ubotu> iKap: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ejer> Brandon_: so you have what you need?
<robot_jesus> ok brb
<Brandon_> ejer, heh who uses mysql these days?
<neverblue> Gokee2, sorry, please rephrase ?
<Brandon_> ejer, wait do I have to reboot after installing php5 or something for the php function to work
<ejer> uh me and every webhost I have ever seen Brandon_?
<iKap> ejer, well my only question is.. there are 2 codecs GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin and GStreamer extra plugins.. whats the difference? or do i need both? im only looking to play mpg, wmv, mp3s, basic file formats.
<Brandon_> ejer, oh I use postgresql for work related things. to each his own
<ejer> iKap: as it says on the page sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install everything
<iKap> okay thank u
<ejer> Brandon_: you can of course choose postgres depending on your needs
<Gokee2_Dlap> And what takes 5 releases?  If I tried to put debian names to things it would be experimental = hardy unstable = gutsy testing = feisty stable = edgy and oldstable = dapper
<ejer> debian does things differently, nice we have choice right?
<Otacon22> brobostigon, hey: i have an idea of how use a cluster: create a super neural network XD
<Gokee2_Dlap> That would mean on ubuntu`s site the default download should be dapper?
<wolfman2323> ejer: it worked!! thanks.. i was able to send and rcv!..... btw.. is it possible to sync evolution to a nokia phone??
<Brandon_> ejer, no I just need php to work. I set up a whole server and forgot to install it. When I did apt-get install php5 and it installed the php function doesn't work.
<Stephmw> Otacon22: I have a better idea... use it to play pong
<Gokee2_Dlap> But this computer downloaded a while ago was already at feisty
<Otacon22> Stephmw, i can use the neural network to play pong.
<Brandon_> ejer, I figure I left out a step or something.
<ejer> Brandon_: is it enabled a2enmod
<Stephmw> Otacon22: that's better
<Otacon22> XD
<Otacon22> i will send you some videos when finished XD
<Brandon_> ejer, huh? I'm confused
<Brandon_> ejer, is that a package?
<ejer> you need to enable apache modules
<ejer> and reload webserver
<Brandon_> ejer, how do I do that?
<ejer> see installing lamp does all this, so that is why it was first thing I mentioned
<ejer> a2enmod
<wolfman2323> is it possible to sync nokia phone with evolution
<Gokee2_Dlap> Hmm it looks like the main site has dapper or edgy to download
<iKap> ejer, i got some weird message in terminal can you send me link to the log pasting place agian..
<simps> I am on Ubuntu and I am trying to connect to a Windows Network. Could someone show me this process? Help is much appreciated.
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: ubuntu has two kinds of releases.. LST = long time support.. a stable version.. nothing changes unless it's due to security flaws etc.. the normal versions (a new one comes out every 6 months I think).. the last LST is... dapper I think.. the latest normal version is gutsy
<Gokee2_Dlap> I wonder how this computer got feisty then
<iKap> ejer, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53918/
<ejer> Gokee2_Dlap: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<alfermp> simps: you need to installa samba for used windows network with ubuntu
<ejer> iKap: you can safely ignore stuff like this unless something is not working, and you can choose the default most times if asked something
<Brandon_> ejer, says php5 is already enabled. So did I jsut have to reboot
<iKap> ejer, i only have option to hit "ok"
<Gokee2_Dlap> So only LST`s are stable?
<simps> alfermp: alright. i have samba
<simps> i'm not too sure how to use it though
<tehdave> lol samba question...how the hell do I start it?
<ePax> How do i change language in my openoffice from english to swedish?
<ejer> iKap: so not a big decision :)
<sleepless_> I could need some help ... Can anybody tell me who I can download a IDE for turbo pascal ?
<ejer> Brandon_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<Brandon_> ejer, I just did a reboot
<Gokee2_Dlap> So a "normal" user (like a small office) that needs a stable system should only use long term releases?
<iKap> ejer, oh okay lol taking your word on it and hit okay. i just didnt quite understand what that was and if it was/would interfere with anything.
<alfermp> can u see the windows computer simps?
<Rynux9> hey guys, I have a slightly odd question...
<iKap> ejer, its also installing some java stuff lol is that normal?
<simps> nope, alfermp
 * tehdave takes a number for the Samba help -_-
<JohnMM> with kde 4 how to you open the dashboard?
<Rynux9> can I install Ubuntu onto a External USB hard drive(500GB) and have it behave like it's a internal drive?
<Gokee2_Dlap> So the "normal" 6 month releases are for people who feel like testing newer stuff out?
<Slart> !who | Gokee2_Dlap
<ubotu> Gokee2_Dlap: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<iKap> ejer, nvm it worked, thanks man.
<alfermp> simps: you need to ad the same user (ubuntu) and the windows computer
<ejer> kewl
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Hmm I had several people why commented on releases I was asking any of them
<simps> alfermp: how would i do that? :P
<ejer> i guess your answer is 'yes' Gokee2
<alfermp> example: u user in ubuntu is simps and pass simps1 goto you win computer and add the same user simp with the same pass
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: ok.. I'll take a shot at explaining it.. the LST-releases are made for companies and such that need a version that will not change behaviour.. so all scripts that work now will work next month.. the settings for gnome won't change etc etc.. so they can have a stable computer enviroment.. if you don't need that kind of stability, go for the normal versions
<InspectorCluseau> It seems that once a 'small user' got a sytem up and running with apps that did the job, would not need to 'upgrade' unless something in the office setup was changed.
<PaulButler> i used xrrandr to get dual monitors working, but my monitors are of different resolutions. Now I can move my mouse off-screen (because the virtual screen is rectangular). Is there a way to fix this?
<simps> alfermp: add it on the windows comp to where?
<xenthro> Q: im trying to free up space on my install... what would help is a file manager that can display folder size in mb and not items. does one exist?
<alfermp> Start>Control Panel? Users simps
<PaulButler> xenthro: command line, or GUI?
<xenthro> PaulButler doesnt matter
<PaulButler> xenthro: "ls -hl" will show file sizes in whatever unit makes the most sense
<JohnMM> with kde 4 how do you open the dashboard?
<xenthro> PaulButler i'll give it a try
<arken_> I need help mounting my sansa, i messed with the mount point, and now it won't remount.
<simps> alfermp: ok, well i use the same username and password for both windows and ubuntu
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Ok, what about for a home user (that has a guy install it for him and maintain it (me)) but does not want to put up with any problems.  I am guessing he should have a LST release?
<Rev_Slid3r> is there a way to remove everything (completely) that was installed by 'apt-get build-dep openssh'
<alfermp> ok simps
<ejer> xenthro: applications>accessories>file usage calculator
<ejer> Gokee2_Dlap: problem is a new LTS is about to be released
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: right now I'd say go with gutsy.. a lot of things have improved since the latest LST.. wireless, drivers and such
<Gokee2_Dlap> ejer, That would be hardy?
<ejer> yes
<xenthro> ejer ahh perfect. thank you
<sexy> ejer
<JohnMM> with kde 4 how do you open the dashboard?
<arken_>  I need help mounting my sansa e250r, i messed with the mount point, and now it won't remount. How do i recover it?
<ejer> i am popular :)
<sexy> do you have time for a quick question?
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: you'll be missing out on a lot of the good stuff if you go with the LST.. and there will be fewer people that can help you
<ejer> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darkblue_B> Q. Network conection for a fresh install 7.10 - I configured the IP address as static IP, behind a linksys on my local net. My Mac has a feature called Stsic IP with DHCP, and that works.. I can see the Gutsy box on the rght IP, but the Linksys wont let it out to the internet. ??
<ejer> Slart: i dunno, it is the right choice for some users
<sexy> i just installed ubuntu ppc with the alternate disk, i get into the boot, but after the initial kernel loads its just a black screen
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Ok right now it as feisty so I should upgrade to gutsy rather then waiting for hardy (Also when does hardy come out?)
<JohnMM> with kde 4 how do you open the dashboard?
<Gokee2_Dlap> it is*
<PriceChild> !kde4 | JohnMM
<ubotu> JohnMM: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Slart> ejer: hmm.. I'm not so sure.. gutsy, for all it's flaws, seems to be an easier ride when it comes to drivers for example
<JohnMM> ah k thanks PriceChild
<arken_> Nevermind, I fixed my issue.
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: I think hardy is scheduled for april-ish
<Slart> !upgrade | Gokee2_Dlap
<ubotu> Gokee2_Dlap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sexy> :<
<ejer> Slart: when you don't want things to change and you want to be able to have same system for 3 years, this is what lts is for
<tehdave> Slart: Ubuntu releases every 6 months, so it'll always be april and Octob er
<XRonS> you guys have to be kidding. This is crazy. You're telling me that I can just decide one day that I want to look at the source code to Amarok/XMMS/whatever and change things and then rerelease it as "TuxMP3" or something? Why? How do you feed yourselves? Your family? Why release things under the "General Public License"? I've been trying to sell software all my life, and no one buys it. And what's the point? Surely you are smart enough to know that if you t
<XRonS> ook "The GIMP" fancied it up, added a few new features, put a 'real' license on it and called it GIMP 3, you'd be a big competitor with Adobe. I want to know what the point is of writing software if you don't profit.
<ejer> XRonS: the point? I think you are running it :)
<neeto> when Is tart my computer, running xubuntu 7.10, it never loads into the correct resolution for my monitor, and I always have to change the resolution and the refresh rate... how can I force X to load with the correct config?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | XRonS
<ubotu> XRonS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sexy> ejer
<Slart> ejer: yes, I agree.. but having a user install dapper now seems..well.. more work than it's worth
<sexy> did you see my problem?
<XRonS> PriceChild: okay
<ejer> sexy: the reason seems to be that X is not startig, I have no idea why
<Exteris> neeto, before or after the xserver loads?
<ejer> Slart: yeah thats what I was saying, wait till hardy
<sexy> ctrl+alt+bkspace does nothing
<ejer> sexy: ctrl-alt-f1
<neeto> Exteris: X loads with the wrong configuration, and I have to change it manually when X loads.
<Gokee2_Dlap> XRonS, if you did that you would also need to provide the source code for your new gimp that someone else could hen provide for free (a least as I understand it)
<ejer> see if you get a terminal
<JohnMM> is the current edition of ubuntu gutsy?
<dockhorn> if someone answered my question, i'm sorry i missed it.  if not, here it is: i just got a new monitor, and ubuntu isn't giving me resolution options, just 640x480.  how do i get it to bbehave?
<Gokee2_Dlap> then*
<Slart> JohnMM: yes
<JohnMM> Slart, ok thanks
<simps> alfermp: under system->administration->shared folders->general properties, it mentions something about WINS server, is that important to fill in?
<Slart> !res | dockhorn
<ubotu> dockhorn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sexy> nope :(
<neeto> XRonS: OSS is all about street credz yo.
<Exteris> neeto, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iKap> can you connect to more then 1 server on xchat? if so.. how? or whats the command.
<Gokee2_Dlap> iKap, Yes ctr+t
<neeto> Exteris: I have, but to no avail.
<alfermp> yes simps
<Slart> iKap: /newserver www.serverurl.com
<dockhorn> awesome, thanks!
<tehdave> Alright...have Samba installed on this box, trying to get  file sharing to work between this and my roommate's windows box. I can see and browse his shared files, but I can't share files. Any ideas on what I might be doing wrong?
<simps> what do i put, alfermp?
<Slart> iKap: all these command are available if you type /help
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Thats works?  Hmm cool
<Exteris> neeto, if you run startx from a console, what errors do you get
<killaz> hi ubuntu I want to install filezilla on edgy eft but it seems that this is not available in the repository. I have the universe, multiuniverse etc repository installed. Anyone who are still using edgy eft managed to install filezilla?
<alfermp> let me check simps
<neeto> no errors... it just loads into the wrong resolution
<simps> thanks, alfermp
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: huh? what works?
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, /newserver :)
<neeto> Exteris: no errors... it just loads into the wrong resolution
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, I have been using xchat for years and never noticed it
<Exteris> neeto, how much off?
<neeto> You want me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
 * Gokee2_Dlap wonders if its in old versions of xchat
<Exteris> neeto, k
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: hehe.. yes =) I almost never use it.. just to get a new server, then I mark it "connect on startup" and I never have to use it again
<neeto> Exteris: It usually loads into 1280x1024@60, but I want it to load into 1400x1050@53
<spdf> killaz, you'll have to enable the universe repos
<xenthro> Q: im trying to free up as much space as possible, i have already run apt-get clean and autoremove... any other quick tricks for purging crap?
<tehdave> Alright...have Samba installed on this box, trying to get  file sharing to work between this and my roommate's windows box. I can see and browse his shared files, but he can't see my computer on the network
<killaz> spdf: I have the universe repos installed :-S
<Exteris> xenthro: localepurge
<neeto> http://pastebin.ca/876610
<goofeedude> Hi, all. I am upgrading a few PowerMac G4s to leopard, and want to dual boot with Ubuntu. Does 7.10 have a ppc port? I have the choice of upgrading or installing from scratch. What would be the simplest method for partitioning? Should I install Ubuntu first, or install leopard and then resize to fit Ubuntu on?
<spdf> killaz, You're sure?
<xenthro> Exteris, what does that do?
<bastones> hi. I have downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu and I apparently have to copy it and then burn it onto the CD. It is a .iso extsn, do I simply copy / burn it and then use that CD to install Ubuntu on to my computer?
<Exteris> bastones, you can burn an iso directly to disk, it's a binary representation of the disk
<spdf> killaz, Just noticed 'edgy eft'
<darkblue_B> goofeedude: get a 2nd disk and spare yourself some headache!
<Exteris> that's wwhy it's called a 'disk image'
<bastones> Exteris, thanks. Burning now
<bastones> Do I copy first then burn it?
<killaz> well I have it enabled in the Synaptic Manager and in the /etc/apt/sources.list I have universe
<blackvd> anyone else have the problem in 7.10 with their dock icons in the panel showing up in random spots on login?
<goofeedude> darkblue_B: thanks for the advice, although unfortunately this is a lab at school, and we can't add hardware :-(
<Exteris> bastones, not burn it as a file on disk
<Gokee2_Dlap> Now onto my next question startup time...  Ubuntu takes a lot longer then Windows XP to start up.  Is there a way to make Ubuntu boot faster?
<Exteris> the file 'is' the disk
<goofeedude> If it's too much trouble to dual boot, we can just reserve some complete machines for Linux.
<Flare183> I'm back
<goofeedude> But dual-boting might be nice :-)
<xenthro> Q: my /usr/share/doc dir, is that only for man paged?
<killaz> spdf: why edgy eft doesnt have filezilla in its repositry?
<xenthro> pages&*
<spdf> killaz, I believe filezille is availble in the edgy backports
<darkblue_B> goofeedude: understood
<neeto> Exteris: http://pastebin.ca/876610
<tehdave> Alright...have Samba installed on this box, trying to get  file sharing to work between this and my roommate's windows box. I can see and browse his shared files, but he can't see my computer on the network. Anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: there's always a way.. how long is does your bootup take?
<killaz> spdf: what's a backport?
<Flare183> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<darkblue_B> Q. Network conection for a fresh install 7.10 - I configured the IP address as static IP, behind a linksys on my local net. My Mac has a feature called Stsic IP with DHCP, and that works.. I can see the Gutsy box on the rght IP, but the Linksys wont let it out to the internet. ??
<simps> alfermp: did you find anything on it?
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, About 1.5 min (it was awhile ago I timed it)
<arken_> What is a good media managing program with mp3 player support? And don't say Amarok, because I don't like it
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Thats after grub
<ejer> darkblue_B: why not just use dhcp
<simion314> hi, does anyone knows why the shut down buton disapered in my quit window? why it they made this posible? i want to turn off my computer, last time i reinstaled gnome to make it appear again, i do not change anything on gnome or something lke that just install some programs
<Flare183> arken_: well sucks for you
<Flare183> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<spdf> killaz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Flare183> arken_: juk is your next option
<beriii> Exteris: dont work ... :/
<newbie> sorry for asking this silly question, but how can I rename a file from command prompt?
<alfermp> give a min simps please
<darkblue_B> ejer: I wll use it as a server
<simion314> i just reinstalled ubuntu, gnome becamed so very slow
<tehdave> actually, I think I figured it out...how do I start samba? -_-
<Flare183> !samba > tehdave
<ejer> darkblue_B: you need to put in gateway and dns settings as well, which should be the IP of your linksys
<Flare183> tehdave: hope that helps
<simps> sorry, alfermp, just making sure that i didn't miss some directions :P
<Gokee2_Dlap> tehdave, /etc/init.d/samba start
<ejer> newbie: mv oldfile newfile
<alfermp> i thing so you dont need to fill thath
<alfermp> simps
 * tehdave feels like an idiot.
<simion314> ok, bye , if i found how to put that button back i will make a topic for the entire comunit
<tehdave> Gokee2_Dlap: Thanks -_-
<newbie> ejer, Thanks, I tought the command was ren or rename
<simps> ok
<ejer> newbie: mv = move, same dif basically ;)
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: it might be several things.. network stuff might be taking longer than necessary.. something that tries to start but times out after 20 seconds or so.. unneeded services (for example, cups if you don't have a printer)
<newbie> ejer, Allright ;)
<alfermp> i'm on windows machine righ now simps let go to mu laptop
<boojah> messed up something.. changed the login sounds and now i just can't login.. not even if i do alt+ctrl+f1 stop GDM and startx
<simps> kk, alfermp
<mohbana> hi, how do i get flash working?
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, I want to make cups print through a remote cups (I have not made it work yet be he (the owner of this computer) really wants to print
<__aLoneKei__> Hi!
<mmInd> Hi all, I'm having a bit of trouble with the desktop cube effect.  When I do ctrl-alt-rightArrow, it spins 2 desktops (skipping one).  It looks like of like a "slide" effect is getting triggered or something.  Any ideas?
<neverblue> !flash | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Exteris> mmInd, i got rid of that by removing the panel applet
<zachalink> no pages are loading since I installed these last 3 updates
<Exteris> for desktops
<irreducibilis> 1279 people! :O
<zachalink> and my internet is working and everything
<neverblue> mmInd, ask in #compiz
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: I haven't really put much effort into optimizing my desktop computer.. but on my laptop I disabled many services that I rarely use..  (I can always start them manually if I really want them)
<mohbana> !Restricted | mohbana
<mmInd> Exteris, My panel applet is gone.
<mmInd> neverblue, oh, ok.  I'll ask in there.  Thanks.
<simps> !samba > simps
<mohbana> !Gnash | mohbana
<arken_> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: I think there is something available that helps you time your bootup and how long each command takes.. can't remember how to do it though..
<darkblue_B> ejer: DNS, doh!  that was it thx much
<Exteris> mmInd, i have no idea then, i had the same problem a while ago, it just disspaeard after config messing
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Ya...  Can cups start on the fly?  Starting cups to print is a little much for this user :)
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: you could always make it start after the user logs in.. that way he might not notice it =).. that's how vista does it, afaik
<killaz> spdf: thanks I installed filezilla... using the backport.
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Is there a easy way to do that?
<__aLoneKei__> hi! i'm from Mexico. ultimately i instaled a new login screen, but the login screen doesn't works, n i can't to enter to linux, any ideas?
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: easy for mr. Linux Guru... possible for a normal user.. hard for a first time user =)
<Exteris> __aLoneKei__, remove the login screen again?
<Slart> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article1723050.ab
<__aLoneKei__> i'm newbe
<__aLoneKei__> U_u
<Exteris> you can log into a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1
<Slart> oops.. darn drag and drop
<Exteris> and then type startx
<xenthro> this disk analyzer is brilliant...
<FatalNIX> So, no onehas any idea why i cant add files to the idjc playlist?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> anyone have an app which can store a to do list on my destop?
<curkill__> lolo nan
<kenan> what channel can i get help with regards to Screenlets
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: look in the menu Preferences, Sessions. There you can select what starts when the user logs in
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, Hmm What about for one "experienced with linux but never dealt with bootup much"  Where would he start?
<Andres_22rio4> hello, anyone knows where are the icons?
<ejer> Ace2016: applications>accessories>tomboy notes
<Cosm1> Icons for?
<__aLoneKei__> any thing else?
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: make cups not start at boot up (I'm not sure how to do it).. add a script or something to Preferences, Sessions that starts cups..
<Ace2016> not an applet, something for the desktop
<Ace2016> a simple list kind of thing
<Cosm1>  
<wolfman2323> how could i download this ::: worldofpadman.run
<Cosm1> Umm
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, cups needs to start as root though right?
<__aLoneKei__> ummm
<Exteris> wolfman2323, right click -> save as
<zumbrujm> hello
<ejer> an applet is for the desktop :)
<wolfman2323> exteris.. idid that.. nothing happened..
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: try something like "sudo /etc/init.d/cups start" if you're a regular user.. skip the sudo if you're already root
<Exteris> wolfman2323, if you have the exact link, you could use wgetn
<Exteris> -n
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, That would pop up a box asking for the user password every boot up?
<greywhind> anyone know why my X sessions might refuse to be killed? e.g.: "xinit:  Can't kill server"
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: but before you do all this.. try to find out if cups really is taking enough time that it's worth the effort
<jklock> hey, I have a usb drive that has a hidden partition on it that I cant delete or reformat. Gparted only shows the part of the drive that doesnt have the autorun software on it. What should I do?
<wolfman2323> exteris:brb... let me check it
<wolfman2323> thanks
<wittyphotons> hey guys; i desperately need help setting up a way to record my sound card's output. is this the right place to ask for that?
<iKap> the drivers for my wireless card come up under "restricted drivers" is there any way to download them through terminal.. because i really hate the GUI to install packages?
<Slart> Gokee2_Dlap: yes it would.. but I think there are way to get around that... that is one of the many small problems to solve
<wittyphotons> ???
<zumbrujm> I'm trying to get warcraft III to work with wine, and was wondering where I could get some help
<antonio2103> ciao belli
<antonio2103> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<iKap> zumbrujm, how ironic i was thinking about doing the same myself today.. but thought itd be too much of a hassle.
<GANGSTER> ALGUIEN SABE COMO SE SUBE UN VIDEO A UN MPE4
<tehdave> zumbrujm: http://www.winehq.com
<__aLoneKei__> Thanx Exteris
<Gokee2_Dlap> Slart, ok
 * wittyphotons needs help recording sound card audio output
<kenan> zumbrujm: you can go to this channel instead #winehq they would know more about wine then in here
<__aLoneKei__> aki c habla n ingles
<__aLoneKei__> XD
<jklock> hey, I have a usb drive that has a hidden partition on it that I cant delete or reformat. Gparted only shows the part of the drive that doesnt have the autorun software on it. What should I do?
<Flare183> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tehdave> kenan: that on this irc server?
<Flare183> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zumbrujm> tehdave: I was following the directions there, but I think the problem lies with my graphics
<GANGSTER> OK PERO NO DOMINO MUCHO ES MAS CASI NADA
<__aLoneKei__> ya vez
<zumbrujm> kenan: Okay will do.
<GANGSTER> OE Y SABES TU ALGO DE ESO
<__aLoneKei__> mmm k cosa
<tehdave> zumbrujm: yeah, #winehq
<__aLoneKei__> yo tmb soy nuevo n esto XD
<GANGSTER>  PARA SUBIR UN VIDEO A UN MPE4
<wittyphotons> hello? anyone?
<__aLoneKei__> mmm
<neeto> when my computer starts, for some reason, SCIM thinks I want to type in korean. how can I make the default language for SCIM english?
<Flare183> quit the other lanagugae
<GANGSTER> SABES
<__aLoneKei__> ps si kieres intento preguntar XD
<wittyphotons> am i invisible or something
<GANGSTER>  OK SI ENCUENTRAS LA RESPUESTA ENVIADMELO PS AMI MSMS NECECITO URGENTE
<kenan> tehdave: yes
<__aLoneKei__> hey, anyone knows how to convert a video in mp4?
<Flare183> PriceChild: can you help with this? I can't get them to talk english
<GANGSTER> MASTER_21_4@HOTMAIL.COM
<__aLoneKei__> ps aki mismo voy a preguntar XD
<erichj> zumbrujm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=277c819c855fe4cb7d0fb03536fd67de&t=45407
<kenan> what channel can i get help with Screenlets?
<greywhind> wittyphotons: no, but i don't know the answer to your question
<astro76> !es | GANGSTER
<ubotu> GANGSTER: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wittyphotons> greywhind: oh. any idea which channel or whatever i can go to for help?
<greywhind> wittyphotons: not sure... could try the forums, if nobody here knows the answer
<greywhind> speaking of which, does anyone know how to kill an Xserver that refuses to die?
<tehdave> W000000T got samba working XD
<neeto> greywhind: sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<greywhind> neeto: i assume that's .X2 if it's on 2 rather than 0?
<neeto> greywhind: I would assume so...
<greywhind> neeto: still seems to be running: Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running
<zachalink> I have a real major issue: I can't play my mp3s.
<__aLoneKei__> hey anybody knows to delete a login screen in terminal?
<zachalink> It says internal data flow error. Also I keep getting irritating static in my speakers...
<zachalink> For no apparent reason.
<neeto> greywhind: try ps aux | grep xserver-xorg
<PKdoR> How can I display the home folder at the deskto?
<wolfman2323>  	how to install this "supertuxkart-0.3-linuxi486.tar.bz2" ive already downloaded this files.... thanks..
<__aLoneKei__> is in gdmsetup?
<tehdave> The real reason Open source software is better than proprietary software: The feeling of euphoria that comes from finally getting a program to work the way you want it to after hours of tweaking it XD
<Exteris> wolfman2323, you can better install supertuxkart from the repos
<lazo> how can i install "Screenlets" (http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home) for ubuntu ?
<mohbana> how is the free flash?
<Exteris> wolfman2323, sudo apt-get install supertuxkart
<greywhind> neeto: nothing. but ps -A shows a few Xorg processes
<zachalink> So, can anyone help me on this very important audio issue?
<greywhind> neeto: one of which is taking 100% cpu
<wolfman2323> exteris : ah ok..thanks
<neeto> greywhind: kill em all
<Ern1> Hello, I am having an issue directly opening files from a link in firefox. The links point to .XLS files that are actually xml, but they open using ooffice Writer/Web. They SHOULD open using Calc. Does anyone know how I can change this or enter a manual command in firefox for opening?
<greywhind> neeto: they refuse to be killed.
<Slart> PKdoR: do you want to have an icon that when clicked opens a nautilus window starting in your home folder?
<greywhind> neeto: kill -9 <pid> does nothing
<neeto> greywhind: yikes
<zachalink> Please...?
<iKap> the drivers for my wireless card come up under "restricted drivers" is there any way to download them through terminal.. because i really hate the GUI to install packages?
<neeto> greywhind: quarantine, you have a zombie infestation
<Slart> PKdoR: or do you want all the files in your home-folder to be visible directly on your desktop
<greywhind> neeto: hmm?
<PKdoR> Slart: yes a link really
<CoLD^MeTaL> hi, i was just wondering if there are any good alternatives to pidgin for IMing...
<neeto> greywhind: lol, sorry mate, I'm just messin around. I don't know how to fix it... maybe ask someone else?
<Exteris> CoLD^MeTaL, aMSN, mercury.im
<wolfman2323> exteris: but what if in future.. i have those kids of files... how to install that package??
<greywhind> neeto: k. thanks.
<CoLD^MeTaL> thanks
<zachalink> still NOT getting help here...
<emma> You can put a shortcut to your home folder on your desktop.
<Exteris> wolfman2323, you need to compile it from source
<DiceyDays> I am about to reinstall gutsy 64. I have a encfs folder. Can I just copy that to my external hardrive, and reinstall encfs on the new system?
<Exteris> and you can google that
<greywhind> does anyone else know what to do to kill an instance of X that refuses to die to a kill -9?
<matttis> Where do I find the gok-doc ?
<iKap> the drivers for my wireless card come up under "restricted drivers" is there any way to download them through terminal.. because i really hate the GUI to install packages?
<Slart> PKdoR: ok.. start gconf-editor
<emma> dicedays - Yes I believe so. You might have to reset the permissions though.
<wolfman2323> exteris: ooops... not for me ... for now... newbie here.. heheheh thanks
<PKdoR> wasn't there a way to do it hrruogth the conf editor?
<neeto> greywhind: are you still using X?
<greywhind> neeto: yes
<greywhind> neeto: but not that server.
<neeto> greywhind: leave X, CTRL+ALT+F1
<Exteris> wolfman2323, it's generally better to install software from the repo's easier and more stable
<zachalink> um... why isn't anyone helping me on my situation??
<DiceyDays> emma- What do you  mean by that?
<neeto> greywhind: oh... nevermind then
<PKdoR> Slart: I already did
<|Gabo|> hi everyone!
<wolfman2323> exteris: thanks!!
<neeto> greywhind: so this server is running on 2?
<PKdoR> Slart: thanks by the way
<greywhind> neeto: yes
<|Gabo|> someone know a software for multiple downloads?
<Exteris> wolfman2323, no problem
<Slart> zachalink: patience.. perhaps noone knows the answer to your question.. perhaps you haven't explained enough... perhaps people know and are to lazy to answer.. you're not entitled to get help here.. we're all volounteers with normal day jobs, just like you probably
<wolfman2323> exteris:  is there any easy way to synchronise my nokia to evolution
<emma> DiceyDays,  I'm planning on doing somethign similar with a reinstall but save my home folder to an external hard drive. There is the possibility that you will have to set the permisions on the copy so that you can use them.
<Flare183> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DiceyDays> emma- Okay
<emma> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neeto> greywhind: not entirely sure on this, but I believe that CTRL+ALT+F# corresponds to the screen that it's on... so try F3, since F1 is screen 0.
<Slart> PKdoR: oh.. hmm.. you wanted a command line way?
<zumbrujm> #winehq
<dbmoodb> hello how can i get cpuinfo in ubuntu - there is no //dev/cpuinfo to cat
<Ern1> Who can write a quick bash script that will open a file please?
<neeto> greywhind: and then you can get into the command line and kill it
<greywhind> neeto: i've also noticed that when i do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart my normal xserver, it doesn't ever exit.
<PKdoR> Slart: no the conf edittor way but I can't find the option anywhare
<greywhind> neeto: then i have to do ctrl+alt+delete to force reboot
<Exteris> neeto, screen 0 is on f7, f1 to f6 are gettys
<Slart> PKdoR: ok.. in applications, nautilus, desktop
<xobius> dbmoodb, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jack_Sparrow> zachalink: What all have you recently installed or installed from sources other than the official repos.
<matttis> Does GOK work under KDE ?
<Slart> PKdoR: sorry.. apps, Nautilus, desktop
<neeto> Exteris: I see, so he should be pressing F9?
<dbmoodb> oh lol - i'm tired thank you xobius
<Exteris> if he wants to go to 2
<cpk1> I have 2 computers connected via a crossover cable, they should be able to ping if I give one an ip of 192.168.5.1 and the other 192.168.5.2 right?
<neeto> I believe he does
<greywhind> neeto: yes, it's on F9, but i'm afraid to go to it, since it will probably just lock me up again and i'll have to reboot
<neeto> hmm
<Slart> cpk1: I'd say yes
<matttis> cpk1: right
<cpk1> rawr
<Phusion> hey, is Flash still broken? I have tried both gnash and nonfree-flashplayer and neither seem to work
<emma> dbmoodb try this:  less /proc/cpuinfo
<dbmoodb> anyone know if i where i can find out if it is 64bit capable or not ?
<cpk1> I'm not getting any ping =(
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Cpudan80_> Is there a way to resync your monitors?
<Slart> Phusion: according to the topic it's still broken, yes
<Phusion> weak sauce
<Phusion> well thanks sladen
<Phusion> Slart,
<neeto> greywhind: hmm, does an X server automatically load onto screen 2 even though you're not using it?
<dbmoodb> - can't see and sse3 so i assume i don't have it :(
<Cpudan80_> I redock my laptop -- but the monitor on the desk doesn't come on -- I am basically forced to reboot
<greywhind> neeto: no.
<matttis> cpk1: does the led glow ?
<osfameron> evening
<osfameron> what do you recommned for ripping flash video streams ?
<dbmoodb> what kind osfameron
<greywhind> neeto: i've basically got it set up so that i can start an extra xserver with a script for playing a fullscreen game
<deadlylife> hai
<neeto> greywhind: why is there an x server running on screen 2 then?
<Slart> cpk1: hmm.. could you pastebin the output from "ifconfig" on both computeres? or just list ip-numbers, net mask etc
<osfameron> dbmoodb: specifically, something from the BBC iPlayer
<dbmoodb> oh.. is it just flash ?
<xobius> dbmoodb, what micro have you got?
<greywhind> neeto: the problem is that when i quit, it refuses to kill the server
<cpk1> matttis: no it doesnt
<neeto> greywhind: can I see that script?
<emma> I guess that xobius beat me to it
<osfameron> dbmoodb: well, the player is flash
<osfameron> dbmoodb: specifically http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b007zmk7.shtml?q=primo&start=1&scope=iplayersearch&go=Find+Programmes&version_pid=b007zmjt
<iKap> Is there anyway to download/install restricted drivers through terminal instead of using "Restricted Drivers Manager"?
<dbmoodb> well xob it is a p4 i was given - it has pci express and is sitting on a 915 board or something like that
<osfameron> I could download legally, being in the UK... but it's DRM'd, and only works for Win+IE
<JFactor> Does Anyone know how I can use my s-video output in gutsy, I have a Hp DV9000 laptop with Nvidia 6150 card.
<dbmoodb> oh osfameron
<Jack_Sparrow> iKap: yes, apt-get install
<Creationist> For the past month or so, EVERYTHING in Ubuntu (Gutsy) has been deteriorating.  Performance is terrible, programs are constantly crashing (all audio players crash, for example).  What can I do to figure out what the heck is going on?  I haven't installed anything out of the repositories or updates.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find restricted
<iKap> Jack_Sparrow, is that all i have to type? dont i have to be more specifici?
<cpk1> oh wait
<ubotu> Found: linux-restricted-modules, linux-restricted-modules-386, linux-restricted-modules-generic, restricted-manager, restricted-manager-core (and 12 others)
<cpk1> i think it was loose
<dbmoodb> isn't there a clause permiting circumvention of protection for compatibility
<iKap> specific*
<theblogg1> need help please
<Slart> iKap: try "restricted-manager --help"
<theblogg1> see this
<theblogg1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680944
<greywhind> neeto: http://rafb.net/p/yMEMlw82.html
<neeto> osfameron: can you use firefox's user agent switcher plugin to feign a windows+IE setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bastones> Hello. I have so far burnt the latest version of Ubuntu onto a CD and put it in the tower's CD slot. I pressed F12 on initial start of the Dell computer, and I tried IDE (I think) CDR or something and it says F1 to boot or F12 for utlity. How do I install the latest version of Ubutu onto my computer with the CD I have.
<mpoulieris> hi
<disinterested> http://www.gnucash.org/mirrors/www.linuxvideo.org/2001.08.07/devel/cvs.html this page for help is rediculos
<s33t> How do I create a symbolic link?
<s33t> from /bin to /usr/share/program/program.sh
<iKap> bastones, do you have any thing else installed on the tower?
<dbmoodb> bah i hate the bbc and their - you must in the uk stuff
<osfameron> neeto: oh, good question.  haven't tried. the FAQ sugests it's that the DRM they use isn't integrated with windows, so the server may do more to check DRM than just look at the Useragent string... but worth a shot
<Slart> s33t: ln -s I think
<Rufus> how can I make the top bar in ubuntu go away? like so the time and everything is combined in the bottom bar?
<JFactor> Does Anyone know how I can use my s-video output in gutsy, I have a Hp DV9000 laptop with Nvidia 6150 card.
<zachalink> bittorrent
<cpk1> it WAS loose but still no ping, pastebin in a second
<Slart> s33t: man ln for more info. .I don't remember the exact syntax
<bastones> iKap: Yes, I currently have v4.1 installed on C: of Ubuntu.
<theblogg1> no sound in ubuntu
<theblogg1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680944
<theblogg1> please help
<dbmoodb> osfameron the alternative is to bittorrent it
<zachalink> but that can't be it.. pfft..
<mpoulieris> hey -bastones u can download the altest version at iso file type from linux.com
<dbmoodb> that way you save the bbc bandwidth
<s33t> Slart: okay.
<dbmoodb> so you are doing a public service
<Rufus> does anyone know?
<bastones> mpolulieris: I downloaded the .iso file of Ubunut which is 695 MB size and burnt it to CD
<neeto> greywhind: that doesn't look like it would be the problem
<PKdoR> what would yo guys say its batter and most stable AWN or screenlets
<mpoulieris> yes so
<Slart> Rufus: tried right-clicking it?
<neeto> greywhind: so... umm... stupid question, but you are sudo killing this thing, right?
<bytor4232> Rufus: Move the applets you want down to the bottom panel.  You may have to unlock them first.
<iKap> bastones, did you download the iso file? if not, id suggest you do so that comes with the live cd. this way you can install it through the ubuntu live cd, and at the same time being able to add/delete partitions on your harddrive.
<zachalink> could it be it?
<greywhind> neeto: no, i think it's something deeper, because my normal xserver doesn't exit correctly with ctrl+alt+backspace. and yes, i'm sudo killing it
<mrfeetio> can the eee run boot processes in parallel?
<Rufus> oh, thanks
<mpoulieris> then u must go to bios setup and give the pc boot from ur cd driver
<wittyphotons> hey, so, i need help with capturing the audio output of my sound card
<bytor4232> Rufus: Then when you right click on the panel you should have an option to delete it.
<bastones> iKap: Yes I downloaded the .iso file and burnt it directly onto my CD.
<mpoulieris> i install yesterday
<neeto> greywhind: well, it's beyond me man, sorry I couldn't help
<cpk1> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53921/
<greywhind> neeto: no problem
<osfameron> dbmoodb: yes, very public service minded... problem is this isn't a) porn, or b) an american import :-)  can't find a torrent for it (yet)
<wittyphotons> does anyone around here know how to help me?
<bastones> iKap: what do I do next?
<ryanakca> how can I make everything in /foo/ that isn't a subdirectory non-executable?
<iKap> bastones, okay did you download the verison that comes with the LiveCD as well?
<cpk1> looks like it is all correct
<osfameron> dammit, can't find where to change the UA string in firefox... probably only ever done that in Opera..
<iKap> !install
<bastones> umm... I downloaded the latest version of Ubunut from the Ubuntu website if that's what you're asking...
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<s33t> Slart: that worked. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> wittyphotons: Please have a little patience.. It is kinda busy at the moment
<iKap> bastones, !install
<bytor4232> So, does anyone her really think Xubuntu and Kubuntu will ever change to "Ubuntu KDE Edition" and "Ubuntu XFCE Edition"
<PriceChild> !offtopic | bytor4232
<ubotu> bytor4232: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> bytor4232: No.. but you can continue that discussion in !offtopic
<bytor4232> Shoot.  Sorry guys.
<wittyphotons> Jack_Sparrow: okay, just lemme know when you're available. i'll just hang out in the meantime.
<iKap> ill brb guys
<bastones> iKap: I tried installing by initially putting in the CD at the start of the computer being turned on, it didn't automatically start installing like last time. So I restarted computer and it didn't autoinstall again.
<Slart> cpk1: looks correct to me.. are these two ubuntu-machines?
<cpk1> yeab both have ubuntu
<iKap> bastones, did a ubuntu screen come up atleaste?
<iKap> at least*
<bastones> iKap: I'll try again see if it installs, one min
<Jack_Sparrow> wittyphotons: Ask your full question every couple minutes, but please avoid the help me and other attempts to grab attention
<neeto> how can I stop SCIM from starting up at boot?
<Slart> cpk1: and it's a good cable? good as in not-broken
<newbie> how can I turn a text file into a executable file from the command prompt? I am not sure if this is some sort of script
<JFactor> Does Anyone know how I can use my s-video output in gutsy, I have a Hp DV9000 laptop with Nvidia 6150 card.
<wittyphotons> Jack_Sparrow: aye, thanks for the tip.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> newbie: Yes you can, but I need to ask what you are trying to do or install
<Slart> newbie: hmm.. text files aren't supposed to be executable under normal circumstances.. what kind of text file is it? what is the name?
<bastones> iKap: when I turned on computer, it automatically just opening the 4.1 version I installed originally of Ubuntu and not the installation CD in the CD slot :S
<JFactor> Does Anyone know how I can use my s-video output in gutsy, I have a Hp DV9000 laptop with Nvidia 6150 card.
<peter120980> Hi, can anyone help with a nvidia 8600gt problem and Gutsy 7.10, basically im trying to use the 64 bit version, i cant load the live cd, just hangs and my screen goes black, i can install on using the alt cd but when i try to boot Ubuntu after GRUB my sreen turns off, i tried the nosplash thing but this time it gets to "*loading local scripts...." or something like, the screen falshes a few times then goes blank but sta
<Slart> newbie: if you really want to make it executable do this "chmod a+x yourfilename"
<cpk1> Slart: yeah I brought it out because I am setting up another ubuntu box as a router for my house but wanted to do a trial run that wouldnt affect the network before I got into it, so basically it still is like new
<iKap> bastones, hrmm thats very odd nothing came up at all? are you sure you burned the disc write?because only thing i can think of right now is that there is something wrong with the disc..
<iKap> right***
<JFactor> Does Anyone know how I can use my s-video output in gutsy, I have a Hp DV9000 laptop with Nvidia 6150 card.
<bastones> I checked when ubuntu 4.1 came on that the .iso file IS on the CD but I double click it and it just puts it in Read Mode where I'd see all the files
<iKap> bastones, because regardless of which o/s you have installed.. the ubuntu liveCD/install options should come up.
<Slart> cpk1: I haven't really done networking like that.. without a switch... can't imagen what could go wrong apart from the ip/netmask thingy
<bastones> ^
<Jack_Sparrow> JFactor: Please dont repeat quite so often, especially every 3 or 4 lines... This is a busy place, we see your question
<JFactor> Ok sry
<iKap> bastones, well did you burn the iso as an image?
<akaihen> hey, shared folder's ubuntu doesn't appear on windows, how can i fix it?
<iKap> bastones, dont get me wrong haha but have you burned a working iso disc before?
<jensor> hello
<juanbond> Hey guys, can you lead me to a page that explains how to setup a dual boot scenario (windows xp) if I already have Gutsy installed?
<dbmoodb> juan
<juanbond> Yes dbmoodb.
<Creationist> Wow... I have to say this is a first:  I'm not being forced to boot into Windows just to get anything done.  Started up Ubuntu today and nothing works... Can't login to my bank website, can't play music, can't launch several apps (they all crash).   What the hell happened to Ubuntu?  It's been going downhill for me the past month or so...
<Jack_Sparrow> juanbond: Read up on grub for a start
<dbmoodb> that is always a pain
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > juanbond
<iKap> juanbond, read on grub
<Creationist> I mean I "AM" being forced to login to Windows.
<akaihen> <juanbond> u should check it on forum first dude
<dbmoodb> yes, but partition first
<dbmoodb> oh and any reason why you cannot use virtualbox ?
<wittyphotons> how do i record the audio output from my sound card in gutsy gibbon? i have an alc268 sound card.
<bastones> iKap: I copied the CD to the writable disc and Windows wizard put the .iso file on the CD. Not sure if I did it correct or what. Fortunately I have one more CD that I can use incase I do it wrong the first time, which seems more apparent I did.
<iKap> juanbond, or you can just create it a ntfs partition
<MagicDuck> hi, is there something similar to TortoiseSVN on linux
<xobius> juanbond, didn't detect it when you installed Gutsy?
<mohbana> hey guys how is the free implementation of flash i cant seem to install flash plugin
<dbmoodb> - not good mohbana
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > mohbana
<dbmoodb> doesn't work on a lot of sites
<iKap> bastones, yes because if the iso is not burned the way its suppose to be burned, regardless of its on the cd.. it will not do you any good as a boot disc, it will just hold the file for no reason lol which is kind of a waste.
<dbmoodb> - isn't the flash thing fixed yet ?
<Slart> dbmoodb: you checked the topic.. right?
<iKap> bastones, are you currently on Xp?
<dbmoodb> yes just then - i assumed it would be fixed
<juanbond> i use virtualbox right now, but i need to start doing more intensive development where i need a dedicated windows machine.
<bastones> iKap: yes, I am using my XP laptop to burn the file to CD, etc
<iKap> bastones, and what program are you using to burn the disc agian.. did you say windows wizard?
<iKap> again*
<Jack_Sparrow> bastones: You do not burn the file to a cd, you burn it as an image.. subtle difference
<mohbana> anyone know when we can expect a fix
<bastones> how would I do that? :P I'm very new to this stuff, so need a heads up
<iKap> mohbana, fix for what?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastones: isorecorder is freeware that burns iso's very nicely
<mohbana> i mean an official fix to the tar corrupt message
<iKap> mohbana, for flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohbana: No one knows
<GuySoft> hey all, is there a way to use the ubuntu livecd to benchmark the CPU and GPU of a pc?
<dbmoodb> can't some one just ask adobe if ubuntu can store it in their area somewhere
<jklock> anyone know how to remove a write-protected, hidden partition from a usb pen drive?
<iKap> dbmoodb, are you having trouble with flash?
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb: Please take the discussion to !ot
<dbmoodb> btw does the 7.10 livecd work with nvidia card - i have had no luck with a laptop here
<dbmoodb> - no i'm not ikap
<iKap> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JFactor> Does Anyone know how I can use my s-video output in gutsy, I have a Hp DV9000 laptop with Nvidia 6150 card.
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb: Yes it works with nvidia, I do need to use F6 and noapic or another modifier more than I would like
<sexy> Solved
<sexy> if anyone comes here asking about gutsy on a g4
<dbmoodb> - really ah so noapic and what else gets it running ?
<sexy> tell em to install fiesty
<Jack_Sparrow> JFactor: have you gone through the nvidia troubleshooting page..
<JFactor> Jack_Sparrow: no
<wittyphotons> how do i record the audio output from my sound card in gutsy gibbon? i have an alc268 sound card.
<dbmoodb> witty do you have a microphone
<Thorsten11> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia > JFactor
<wittyphotons> i do; but for my purposes i need the audio captured straight from the sound card rather than speaker-to-microphone. the audio data is to be analyzed for phonetic features, so it needs to be of relatively high quality.
<JFactor> what does that mean
<danbhfive> wittyphotons: have you tried audacity?
<Jack_Sparrow> JFactor: It means you should have a pm from the bot..
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wittyphotons> danbhfive: yes, i have tried audacity, but it doesn't seem to be picking up any sound for some reason.
<JFactor> oh ok
<dbmoodb> yes sure ah mmm you should be able to do it... mmm if you feed audacity the normal device instead of the input :)
<wittyphotons> the what?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i dont think ur pipes | are working
<JFactor> I have the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia | JFactor
<ubotu> JFactor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emma> what is /proc/buddyinfo all about?
<jklock> I cannont set the drive to read write, it is forced into read only mode
<JFactor> Everything works fine except the s-video
<jklock> it is mount /dev/scd1
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, there we go,.,.;)
<Jack_Sparrow> JFactor: There is also a troubleshooting area and section for questions...
<nclife> on Screen Resolution Preferences I only have the option until 1024 x 768, does that mean my graphic card cannot handel a 1440 x 900 resolution?
<peter120980> Hi, can anyone help with a nvidia 8600gt problem and Gutsy 7.10, basically im trying to use the 64 bit version, i cant load the live cd, just hangs and my screen goes black, i can install on using the alt cd but when i try to boot Ubuntu after GRUB my sreen turns off, i tried the nosplash thing but this time it gets to "*loading local scripts...." or something like, the screen falshes a few times then goes blank but sta
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Difference is registered and non-registered users
<Gokee2_Dlap> Ubuntu takes about 58 sec to what might be login screen (it uses auto-login so its hard to tell) XP takes 42 sec to login.  Is there a key I can hit to get rid of the spash screen during bootup so I can see whats going on?  I tried all the F keys during bootup and the splash screen would not go away
<Jack_Sparrow> nc
<wittyphotons> dbmoodb: what does 'feed audacity the normal device instead of the input' mean exactly?
<bod_> guys, im trying to resize an image in gimp from 345x375 to 640x480 but when i do it seems to get smaller,.,.any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> nclife: It may also mean you are running vesa driver whichhas 1024 max res
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, so using > is for non registered users? cool,.,.sorry for the post then
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nclife> *handle
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I dont normally look before trying to send it the > way
<bod_> ;)
<pieisgood4589> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: that is what resampling does
<gasparzenhox> alow
<gianluca> hello company of ubuntu!!
<gasparzenhox> hello
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,  what?
<bod_> gianluca, hi
<bod_> hi
<bastones> I have installed isorecorder and going okay so far. I guess I'd use this to burn the .iso file onto the CD... any help on how to would be appreciated :P
<Billybob> anyone familiar with Pure ftp?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: You are trying to upsize it?
<gasparzenhox> but..
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, yer,. i need it to be 640x480 so i can use it as a grub image
<idd003> join #innercircle
<gasparzenhox> is posible burn a image iso in cd rw?
<bod_> gasparzenhox, yes
<seko_kau> hi all
<nclife> Jack_Sparrow, how could I check that?
<seko_kau> i have a question
<seko_kau> i'm using ATI radeon 9550 but it is not support to install ubuntu
<bod_> shoot
<gasparzenhox> ah..thnx
<bastones> I mean... how would I burn a .iso image onto CD with isorecorder
<Billybob> pure ftp anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> nclife: You can look at your xorg.conf
<cowbud> using dapper LTS it seems that when I boot I lose loop back interface lo if I do /etc/init.d/networking restart it comes up fine. I have been poking around but can't find anything that leads to why this is  happening (including bug reports I have found online for dapper) any ideas?
<zoom> hi !
<Thorsten11> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> seko_kau: Yes the 9550 works... for look into fglrx
<bod_> cowbud, not sure why it does it but you could write a script to perform that command everytime you boot
<zoom> i don t find an equivalent at apt-get source with aptitude thanks ?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, so how do i resize my image?
<peter120980> ive been over the forums for the past 2 days, can anyone point me in the right direction to relsolve my issue?
<emma> what is /proc/buddyinfo all about?
<Billybob> i want to run an ftp server off ubuntu...any ideas?
<brodie> aptitude install vsftpd, aptitude install pureftpd, aptitude install proftpd. pick your poison
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: image, scale image in gimp
<bod_> Billybob, seamonkey is a mozilla web buider that has ftp stuff
<flatline-kun> peter120980: maybe, what is it?
<peter120980> Hi, can anyone help with a nvidia 8600gt problem and Gutsy 7.10, basically im trying to use the 64 bit version, i cant load the live cd, just hangs and my screen goes black, i can install on using the alt cd but when i try to boot Ubuntu after GRUB my sreen turns off, i tried the nosplash thing but this time it gets to "*loading local scripts...." or something like, the screen falshes a few times then goes blank but sta
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, but the image looks smaller when i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> what does the res show after
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, its meant to get bigger
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, how do i check?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I just took a 300 x xxx  and made it 640 x xxx
<Thorsten11> anyone know what would cause a mac address of ff:ff:ff:ff:ff on a NIC with a vista/ubuntu system?
<Billybob> brodie: i used the synaptic package manager to get pure ftp...but i can't find it in the program menu...i'm new to this so how do i get into pure ftp?
<brodie> Billybob: it's a daemon, it doesn't have a graphical interface. you can configure it in /etc/pureftp[something]
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: If you do it right, it should show up in the top bar of gimp, and it should appear larger
<brodie> and you can reload the configuration with /etc/init.d/pureftpd reload
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, omg it just worked,.,. ggggrrrrr,.,. sorry for ur wasted time,. cheers dude
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Billybob> brodie: ok, i'll have a look...
<xobius> emma http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/lk/lk-9.html
<cowbud> bod_: yah but i'd rather root cause it :)
<bod_> cowbud, kk
<nclife> Jack_Sparrow, here is my xorg.conf file  http://pastebin.com/m37cd6d1d , I am unable to find any vesa reference.
<tacone> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<JFactor> could anyone send me a new sources.list file for gutsy, mine is not functioning properly
<xobius> emma, look at Kernel memory allocation
<Willabee> Right now I'm running shockwave through firefox on WINE, and firefox freezes whenever I close the tab that uses shockwave
<jack__> hey
<jack__> anyone getting shitty range with the bcm43xx driver?
<Willabee> Any way to fix or is it just an error from WINE?
<Daenyth> is there any place where I can find the code for unetbootin? I'm trying to use it from a windows 98 machine and it seems to be leaving my config.sys file blank, preventing me from booting into the linux installer
<Daenyth> is there anyone here who could help me with that?
<Daenyth> I looked on sourceforge but the cvs tree is blank
<Daenyth> and I didn't see a source package
<deadlylife> *away
<Daenyth> anyone have any idea...?
<Teshadael> Could anyone help me getting my video drivers installed/working.  It's an ATI card and everything I've tried ends up with the mesa ogl renderer.
<Daenyth> or just a config.sys that would work to boot the installer
<support> hello. how to enable site in ubuntu server?
<zumbrujm> hello, I'm having trouble getting my graphics to work properly, especially when playing games, how could I check to see if it's working the way it should?
<rsk> support: what site?
<support> I tried sudo a2ensite sitename but it says that it is disabled already
<Daenyth> hmm, nevermind, I seem to haved found the code..
<TubaraoSardinha> Hello!
<Dr_willis> !hello
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<support> hello..anybody here who could assist me? how I tried sudo a2ensite sitename to enable the site but it won´t work. It says that site is already disabled...anybody could help me?
<nclife> Could anyone tell me if I have hopes to get a 1440 x 900 resolution with this? http://pastebin.com/m37cd6d1d
<DOOM_NX> which is the command for 7zip to run? sudo 7zip doesn't seem to work...
<Dr_willis> 7zr
<DOOM_NX> ooh thank u
<Dr_willis> hit 7 then tab :)
<Daenyth> man 7z
<DOOM_NX> sorry, i'm newbie thank u
<Daenyth> np
<support> hello..anybody here who could assist me? I tried sudo a2ensite sitename to enable the site but it won´t work. It says that site is already disabled...anybody could help me?
<martyn> support - without been patronising - did you restart Apache?
<Dr_willis> Ive rarely used 7zip unnder linux.  But the TAB trick is worth rembering.
<Dr_willis> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DOOM_NX> true
<DOOM_NX> ok what's the best compression software for ununtu?
<support> yeah..I restarted it using sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dr_willis> DOOM_NX,  best - depends on what you are doing
<soldats> DOOM_NX, tar + gzip
<Dr_willis> and the data.. and how you define best. :) Best size, best speed, best other features
<DOOM_NX> smallest size
<Starnestommy> or bzip2 instead of gzip
<support> and when I enter http://127.0.0.1/ it says the not found.
<brodie> DOOM_NX: gzip compresses more quickly, bzip2 compresses more slowly but with a higher ratio
<crimsun> lzma is recommended instead of either.
<Dr_willis> id say learn the ins and outs of gzip and bzip2 for linux ussage.
<Daenyth> and tar
<wolfman2323> does ubuntu have the shortcut like widgets on desktop (i dont know what to call it).. like in  MAC system...
<Dr_willis> Some of the other archive tools dont rember the file perissions/ownership/modes
<DOOM_NX> thanks a lot
<martyn> support - hmm - did you USED to get the standard "It Works!" message from Apache?
<Daenyth> wolfman2323: you can install them
<dkbg> I'm looking to share a data partition (using ext3) across distros, but I'm having permission issues because while most distros use UIDs starting at 1000, fedora starts at 500, how would I be able to change my fedora UID to 1000 with as little pain as possible?
<Tm_T> wolfman2323: gdesklets perhaps
<wolfman2323> daenyty: how?
<Daenyth> compiz has some things, or as Tm_T said, gdesklets
<Dr_willis> i though compiz had somthing like that.. as Daenyth  mentioned. :)
<wolfman2323> Daenyth:  ok thanks.
<Dr_willis> but i hate widgets on the desktop
<velko> dkbg, the user ids are specified in /etc/passwd
<wolfman2323> tmt: thanks
<support> I got it fixed.. the correct command is sudo a2ensite sitename not sudo a2ensite sitename to enable it..
<DOOM_NX> is there a frontend for bzip2?
<shanepardue> I'm looking into Amazon's S3 service for remote storage, is it a good deal for storing around 100gb?
<Daenyth> DOOM_NX: many
<DOOM_NX> ark?
<Daenyth> that's one
<DOOM_NX> thanks
<Dr_willis> mc can also work with arvhives
<andreas> hey what is the command to locate the executable of , say kate?
<martyn> support - good on you! Good luck. But cannot see difference between those two commands..?
<Dr_willis> 'whereis kate'
<shanepardue> andreas - whereis kate would work
<Dr_willis> or 'locate kate'
<Daenyth> Does anyone here know anything about using unetbootin from win98? It doesn't seem to be editing my config.sys file. Should I use the config.sup file that I found in the bzr source tree?
<Starnestommy> or 'which kate'
<andreas> thx
<Francis> This might sound like a stupid question but someone has recommended a dell pc with ubuntu on it so if I went for this would I still be able to run iTunes & MSN and also sync my ipod?
<Daenyth> Francis: sortof
<y_> Can I get an expert opinion on upgrading to 7.10? With Fedora, I found nothing but anger and punishment with every new release.
<dkbg> velko: haha, just as I was about to ask you another question a reboot confirmation dialog from some updates popped up as I was pressing enter...
<Daenyth> you wouldn't use itunes or msn, but alternate programs with similar function
<Daenyth> Francis: pidgin in placeof msn for example, gtkpod or amarok in place of itunes
<velko> dkbg, :-)
<dkbg> velko: it was amazing timing
<Dr_willis> y_,  i have found it better to just keep ./home on its own partition, and do clean installs. :)  But im only on a 2 user system here.
<DOOM_NX> is ark for Kubuntu?
<Daenyth> also, if you have an ipod, you should check out rockbox, it's MUCH better than the apple firmware
<mcisbackuk> I don't suppose there a plugin for pidgin which displays your Ubuntu version next to your name like *ME* ~ Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy etc?
<Francis> Daenyth: would I still be able to sync my ipod using one of those programs?
<dkbg> velko: anyway, wouldn't I have to alter the UIDs on all files owned by my user or something?
<y_> Dr_willis -- that's handy, except I'm running a 20 computer ubuntu lab =(
<martyn> Francis - I second Daenyth on those programs. Improvement in stability too!
<shanepardue> Daenyth: I have found Rockbox to most enjoyable, but not for the faint of heart
<Daenyth> really>
<wirechief4> identify silvermachine4
<Daenyth> I found it to be extremely painless
 * Daenyth shrugs
<Dr_willis> y_,  you may want to look into netbooting the other 20 machines.
<shanepardue> It's been painless for me, but I know how it works a little better than someone who uses itunes to sync it
<jeffMASTERflex> mcisbackuk: i'm sure pidgin is python extensible. you can do that yourself
<Francis> So would Rockbox sync to my touch?
<velko> dkbg, if you change the uid for your user, the files wont belong to him after that. you'll have to chmod -R /home/myuser to regain ownership
<Daenyth> Francis: you can of course always dual boot linux and windows if you really need windows programs
<y_> Dr_willis: Yep, its already set up like that (albeit in a strange way).
<dkbg> velko: ok, thought so
<Daenyth> Francis: rockbox doesn't sync ipods, it's a replacement for the ipod firmware, the stuff running ON the ipod
<Dr_willis> y_,  depending on your needs. :)  Many people have no issues upgrading. I like to see how the new 'releases' are by default since i hang in the tech support channel.
<Daenyth> it's much better
<mcisbackuk> jeffMASTERflex: OK thanx
<Daenyth> Francis: check out their site
<Francis> Oh right
<DOOM_NX> is ark only for decompression? i can't find how to compress with it...
<velko> dkbg, sorry chown, not chmod of course
<Daenyth> so, anyone have any clue about unetbootin?
<Teshadael> Could anyone help me getting my video drivers installed/working.  It's an ATI card and everything I've tried ends up with the mesa ogl renderer.
<y_> Dr_willis -- netboot will upgrade all clients?
<dkbg> velko: seems like a pretty important thing to point out but maybe I just have too many gaps in my knowledge, yeah chown
<Daenyth> or is there a unetbootin irc channel?
<Dr_willis> y_,  well im refering to where the machines boot up and get all the info from the server.  the clients dont even have hd;s :)
<dkbg> velko: I guess the -R option means recursive, ok thanks a lot
<velko> dkbg, yep
<martyn> Daenyth - I started out like that with a dual boot machine. I have just about weened myself off MS Windows now and cannot remember last time I booted into Windows XP. It is still there but haven't used it in months. Now if ever I DO boot into it I have to spend ages doing 'updates'.
<Daenyth> be very careful with -R to never spcify .*, as that will also nail everything ABOVE where you are (matches '..')
<y_> Dr_willis -- my clients have hardrives and are connected by wireless.... its somewhat laggy doing that (but that's how they are set up now)
<Daenyth> martyn: one time windows pissed me off too much so I formatted and spent a week installing slackware
<Dr_willis> y_, Most of the time for upgradeissues. it tends to be wireless/video/other hardware driver issues. - so Wireless may be an issue. dependong onthe hardware.
<Daenyth> it only took me 8 tries to get a working kernel compiled
<Daenyth> :D
<dkbg> velko: actually, should I change the GID as well to match the new UID or does that not matter?
<Francis> Daenyth, the way I've been recommended is a Dell PC with Ubuntu pre-installed, so will any of those programs syn my ipod touch from the ubuntu os as im assuming there will be no windows to dual boot
<y_> Dr_willis -- it gets a little intense when everyone is on the network. That's why I want "not-so-thin" clients. =)
<Dr_willis> y_,   there may be better ways  do handle it all. but as i said. ive rarely had to mess with upgrading.
#ubuntu 2008-01-29
<Daenyth> Francis: to the best of my knowledge amarok will, and I've used gtkpod in the past
<andreas> hey is there a way to get the microphone to work on my laptop?
<Dr_willis> y_,  runing wires would help a lot i bet. :P
<Daenyth> Francis: I still recommend using rockbox
<phroughy> Francis: i have gotten banshee to sync with my ipod
<y_> Dr_willis -- hmm. You're probably right.
<Francis> Rockbox, on their site says it won't run on a touch
<velko> dkbg, the uid is more important. you can match the gid if you like because it's nicer
<Francis> So I guess thats out the window
<Daenyth> Francis: that's a shame
<wimpies> need some help with xorg.  installed new Motherboard, Rebooted in linux all was OK, rebooted again and now my resolution of the display is all wrong.  AFAIK no errors in xorg.0.log.  Anybody ???
<dkbg> velko: and then do chgrp -R /home/user I guess?
<Daenyth> Francis: oh well, gtkpod/amarok/banshee should work
<fale> hi, I have installed kdelibs-doc. How can I read the documentation?
<Dr_willis> y_,  of couese i regularry tranfer 8+gb files around my network -  My slow wireless wont cut it for me.
<Daenyth> fale: try "man man"
<ryanakca> how can I make everything in directory/ that isn't a subdirectory non-executable?
<phroughy> Francis:  i rocommend banshee personally
<fale> Daenyth: ok, thx
<bod_> where can i get grime?
<y_> Dr_willis -- I think changing the hardware setup is definitely in order. 20 client machiens all using wifi is a little nuts.
<martyn> Daenyth - only ONE time?!! I used to be pretty pro MS (sorry), but some people I found very influential and privacy rights (or wrongs) of MS quite disturbing. Couldn't move the mountain so found a new one to climb.
<velko> dkbg, i've never used chgrp lol. but it seems as if something is missing from your command - the group name :-)
<y_> Dr_willis -- I'm just wondering what mess to fix first at this lab.
<Daenyth> bod_: grime as in related to scumm? I didn't know it was done :D
<soldats> wimpies, did you try setting the correct resolution in the desktop settings menu
<Francis> K hopefully you will be able to answer my final question, if I backup to cd the music I have purchase from iTunes can I restore it on one of those programs? (Sorry if im being a pain)
<y_> Dr_willis I'm trying to setup LDAP but got stuck
<Daenyth> martyn: it was a lot of low-level stuff and then a final straw
<Daenyth> Francis: no
<Dr_willis> y_,  yep.  Sounds like fun. There is that edubuntu release/variant thats designed for that sort of setup i belive
<Daenyth> well
<bod_> Daenyth, grime is a grub graphics editor
<Daenyth> sortof
<y_> Dr_willis -- that's what I've got... but it doesn't share users. (!!!)
<Francis> That's the only think I'm worried about, loosing music I've paid for
<wimpies> soldats : did not change it but will see ...
<Daenyth> Francis: if you have .aac files, the answer is no, they use apple's DRM, which means you cannot play them. If you burn to an audio cd and then re-rip, you can
<Daenyth> or if you bought ones without DRM in the first place
<Daenyth> Francis: it's really pretty trivial to get a good music collection with google and bittorrent
<dkbg> velko: yes I have realised, but it matched the chown command you gave earlier :P
<Dr_willis> y_,  never notic4ed. :) i just have a 4 pc home lan.
<Daenyth> and you'll probably get better sound quality to boot
<Daenyth> itunes is a massive scam
<y_> hmpf. ok.
<y_> Anyone in here ever use LDAP with Ubuntu?
<Francis> They are .m4p and when I view them on windows there is a padlock on them
<dkbg> velko: and I just read that you can specify both user and group in the chown command by seperating them with a colon
<velko> dkbg, ok. my fault. sorry
<Daenyth> y_: no, but I might be setting up an ubuntu machine at work which will need it
<Daenyth> so if you have any advice, I'm all ears
<Dr_willis> Daenyth,  ill raise your statement.. The Music Industry is a massive scam
<velko> dkbg, yep, this is what i always do
<wimpies> soldats : hmm, can scale up to 1240x800 but my res is 1240x1024.  Noticed in xorg.log that 1240x1024 was not selected but why ? Worked before ???
<Francis> Yeah I have only really used iTunes when been bought gift vouchers
<LjL> i'll raise
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<y_> Dr_willis -- good luck. got stuck on the tutuorials I saw.
<Daenyth> Francis: most likely DRM, you cannot play them without jumping through hoops. I recommend downloading them again off of bittorrent
<Francis> Ok cheers, you have been a massive help
<Daenyth> np
<soldats> wimpies, i believe it should be set to 1280x1024
<LjL> you're recommending piracy? please don't
 * Daenyth shrugs
<Daenyth> in any case
<matt3453> can anyone help me out? i'm trying to mirror a site using wget but it only pulls the main index.html file
<Daenyth> anyone here familiar with unetbootin from win98?
<Daenyth> matt3453: wget -R, but that's somewhat rude
<|Gabo|> hi everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> wimpies: Looks like your monitor v/h refresh was not setup correctly
<matt3453> Daenyth, eh, i'm not aiming to be polite in this case :)
<matt3453> ie. project chanology :)
<wimpies> soldats : yes sorry 1280 i meant.  Why does he not select this resoltion.  Worked before !
<Daenyth> matt3453: they may also blacklist wget, so you should check the -U flag also
<matt3453> yea, did that
<matt3453> --user-agent=mozilla
<Daenyth> -R or --recursive is what you want
<wimpies> jack_Sparrow : setup worked before the new Mob and disk is the same
<y_> Aside from the whole thin-client thing, what is the difference between EDU and Ubuntu?
<Daenyth> matt3453: I recommend -U "Look behind you, a three-headed monkey!"
<soldats> wimpies, is it possible for you to check your monitors manual and make sure all the refresh rates are correctly placed in your xorg.conf
<matt3453> Daenyth, haha, nice, i like it
<Dr_willis> y_,  i think default installed programs - and themes.
<|Gabo|> i've some trouble with gwget.... i try to download from a page like ftp server (with mp3 files) but download only links but not the file linked...
<Jack_Sparrow> wimpies: IS it an onboard video card?
<|Gabo|> why?
<matt3453> still no luck.... "wget --user-agent=mozilla -R --connect-timeout=0.1 --waitretry=1 --tries=0 -m --output-document=/dev/null"
<Daenyth> matt3453: dunno what to tell you
<wimpies> jack_sparrow : no it is not it is nv 8600 GT (same as before the boot)
<wimpies> soldats : AFAIK the refresh rates are as specified in the manual ... checking ...
<Daenyth> matt3453: try using the index.html file specified as a url list maybe
<Daenyth> or grep the urls out
<matt3453> Daenyth, ah, good idea
<Rufus> is there a reason that all of my screenlets have a black background?
<Rufus> solid blkac
<Rufus> black*
<wimpies> back in a sec
<bod_> Hey guys, ive just installed a package from synaptic called,. grub-splashimages,. where has it installed/put the files?
<soldats> bod_, use the locate command
<bod_> soldats, good idea,. cheers
<phroughy> !nvidia
<velko> bod_, dpkg -L grub-splashimages will show you all installed files by this packge
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> or use the packae manager tool to see the details on the package
<bod_> velko, ty m8
<mohbana> does anyone find that Evince Document Viewer 2.20.1 does not render fonts well?
<Rufus> is there a reason that all of my screenlets have a black background?
<sixpence> Hey. I have a .deb file I that I need to use to install a file, how do I do that?
<bod_> velko, soldats, well who'd of guessed its gone into /boot/grub/splashimages,.,. lol cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> sixpence: normally just double click it.. but need to ask, where did you get it?
<soldats> bod_, :P
<magnetron> x-punk: tja
<Rufus> anyone know?
<sixpence> Jack_Sparrow: In CLI...
<DICK404> I JUST UN-STALLED THE NV GRAPHICS  DRIVER AND MY DISPLAY IS SCREWY? I CAN SEE WINDOWS LIKE XCHAT BUT NOTING ELSE? HOW DO I FIX IT?
<Rufus> try not talking in all capital letters
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | DICK404
<sudobash> Hey Seveas I never got the driver to work and I have tried quite a few things
<ubotu> DICK404: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<phroughy> sixpence: dpkg should be able to do it
<sudobash> including the restricted driver and multiple xorgs even new xorg
<magnetron> DICK404: try reinstalling the nvidia driver.
<DICK404> HOW?
<sudobash> xorg.conf*
<phroughy> DICK404: please dont type in all caps
<magnetron> DICK404: well, how did you uninstall it?
<Dr_willis> nothing  else? Hmm
<DICK404> with add and remove?
<Rufus> ever think that his caps is stuck on
<Jack_Sparrow> Rufus: That is virtually NEVER the case
<Rufus> is there a reason that all of my screenlets have a black background?
<Rufus> someone help please
<magnetron> DICK404: did you uninstall it with Add/remove?
<DICK404> yes
<Dr_willis> Of course one has towonder WHY he removed the nidia drivers.
<DICK404> berly crashed.
<Hub441> hi!
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<phroughy> Rufus: what version are you running?
<magnetron> DICK404: try using Add/Remove to install your driver again. then restart your computer, and see if that fixes it.
<Dr_willis> ahh the plot thickens.
<phroughy> Hub441: hi!
<support> anybody who could assist me how to create new apache site?
<Hub441> i'm a low bandwidth user and id like to donwload all files that i need for "apt-get upgrade" somewhere else at a nother PC. how can i get such a file/link list?
<Rufus> phroughy, no idea
<DICK404> i don't have any windows..... all i have is a comment line and there xhcat window
<phroughy> support: i recommend you use xampp/lampp
<phroughy> Rufus: what verios of ubuntu?
<Rufus> not sure of that either
<support> ubuntu 7 server
<Jack_Sparrow> Rufus: lsb_release -a
<DICK404> how do i install the NV driver with the command line?
<elat0> a
<phroughy> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dk4nno> buenas
<Rufus> 7.10 gutsy
<jeffMASTERflex> DICK404: depends on your video card. usually its "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<phroughy> support: i recomend you use xampp, just google it.  its by friends of apache
<dk4nno> necesito ayuda con la web wam
<bod_> hey guys,,. im reading a readme for GRIME and it says i have to configure then make install, i've run the script called configure,. but im not sure how to do the make install?
<Jack_Sparrow> RufusDid you install beryl.. How?
<support> I can access already my apache...giving me the it works page...
<ePax> support: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Ubuntu_7.10_LAMP_Server
<phroughy> rufus: do you have an older video card or not using correct drivers?
<ePax> !lamp support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp support - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<support> Is it still alright to install xamp?
<phroughy> support: ah, what do you need help with then?
<Rufus> phroughy, i have an onboard video card, so its pretty crappy
<dk4nno> alguien de habla espa#ola
<dk4nno> ??
<Rufus> i just wont use it
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > dk4nno
<dreamnid> support: look in the /etc/apache/sites-available folder
<support> how would I configure in a way that I could create a new site
<dreamnid> support: there should be an example site you can use
<dkbg> velko: well that was fun, everything is working fine though now
<phroughy> support: just put the files you want in the htdocs folder
<velko> dkbg, sup. congrat!
<dk4nno> Jack_Sparrow, hi
<dkbg> velko: had to change the permissions on some stuff in /tmp which was completely messing up the session initiation
<phroughy> brb dropping to terminal to install video drivers
<dk4nno> Jack_Sparrow, i need help
<dreamnid> support: Then use a2ensite <name of conf> to enable the site
<velko> dkbg, or just restart. /tmp is cleaned on boot
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, could you do me a favour,. i need someone to download GRIME (a grub editor) from :http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=131377&use_mirror=surfnet&filename=grime-0.5.3.1.tar.bz2&53272376     and then tell me how to do thre make install part,.,. could you help plz?
<Jack_Sparrow> dk4nno: Kust ask your question in as much detail as possible
<Dr_willis> bod_,  the command would be  'make install' :)
<dreamnid> support: Alternatively, you can just edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to your needs
<bod_> Dr_willis, yer, but make install wot?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  you may need a ' sudo make install '
<bod_> Dr_willis, sudo make install wot?
<dkbg> velko: I did restart actually because I thought that too, but oddly it didn't fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: There is no reason for a grub editor...  any text editor can let you do grub
<Dr_willis> bod_,    You are making this WAY too hard.. the exact command is 'make install' :)   or 'sudo make install'
<dkbg> velko: I had to change the gid in /etc/group as well, didn't get that at first
<stargazer> having problem with java
<Dr_willis> bod_,  that runs the make command and tells it to look in the 'install' section of the config fules that make reads.
<Billybob>  .
<dreamnid> bod_: Still having that problem?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, im having problems getting a splash image working in grub, but it says ive made the image wrong,. but its 640x480 and only 14 colours, just like the guide says
<bod_> dreamnid, which one m8,. i have had loads ,.,.;)
<dreamnid> bod_: And I would use checkinstall instead of make install since it will create a deb package first
<support> i want to set-up here joomla
<bod_> Dr_willis, so just cd to the file then typr sudo make install?
<dreamnid> bod_: I'm assuming the ubuntu loading screen problem
<velko> dkbg, you're a fast learner ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: what tutorial are you following
<phroughy> well i broke x
<Billybob> brodie: u still in here?
<support> in my apache2 server...how would it be done?
<bod_> dreamnid, no i fixed that,.,. eventually
<stargazer> i'm having problesm with java, can't find the right command to use or the name of the file is off a bit, need to get java!
<dkbg> velko: ha, well I do have some experience, there are just some gaps :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&page=4       i can get his image to work but not mine
<velko> dkbg, obviously. a n00b would not be so fast in figuring it out
<bajaboy1010> jo
<stargazer> "E: Couldn't find package sun-java-jre" -- anyone???
<Dr_willis> bod_,  you got it..
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I am too tired to go through all of that...
<DIL> there is something i just don't get. there are some excellent programs attached to ubuntu.  that has to cost money how can they give it away free
<soldats> !java | stargazer
<ubotu> stargazer: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bajaboy1010> Could anyone help me out? I get an error when i try to update..
<Jack_Sparrow> !find sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-jre
<gtt> !multiverse | stargazer
<ubotu> stargazer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<phroughy> stargazer: sun-java6-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<bod_> Dr_willis, kk will try,. cheers dude,. im relatively new to this so i thought it might need me to tell it what to make install  ,.,.obviously not,.,. cheers
<soldats> wow that just filled my whole page up
<Dr_willis> bod_,  the 'compile from source' is pertty much a standard 2 or 3 commands. from the source dir,   './configure' 'make' 'sudo make install'
<phroughy> soldats: yeah lol
<Jack_Sparrow> stargazer: You need to enable multiverse repo
<phroughy> bod_: its often helpful to run a "sudo apt-get build-dep appname"
<bod_> Dr_willis, theres a script in there called configure,. i guess thats doing the ./configure   you mentioned,.yer?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  you will find those commands/examples given on 1000's of readmes. :)
<stargazer> how do i make my computer stop beeping!?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  bingo! :)
<bod_> ok
<bajaboy1010> "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -- configure -a' to correct the problem"
<bajaboy1010> what dose this mean? I don't know how to fix it
<Dr_willis> stargazer,  depends on when/where/whats beeping
<stargazer> i keep getting highlighted and it beeps!
<Dr_willis> bajaboy1010,  sudo dpkg -- configure -a   like it says. :)
<bajaboy1010> oh..\
<Dr_willis> stargazer,  so your IRC client beeps when someone says your name?
<bod_> Dr_willis, i have a problem,.,.make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.
<phroughy> bajaboy1010: it means that the configuration was interepted, you need to tell it to finish
<Dr_willis> bod_,  you got some odd source  then thats not following the normal rules. Time to checks its readmes
<soldats> bod_, is there a README.txt
<Dr_willis> bod_,  just try 'make'
<bod_> Dr_willis, make then make install?
<Billybob> brodie: u still around?
<wimpies> soldats : made sure freqs are oK (30-80 H 30-85 V) but still 1280x1024 remains invalid (HSync out of range)
<stargazer> Dr_willis, it's not the client (i think) it's the tower that beeps when someone highlights me ( how do i make it stop ) ??
<phroughy> gosh darnit, i can't fix x
<bajaboy1010> when I try to open up the terminal ubuntu just restarts...
<Dr_willis> bod_,   if  make install failed.. then it failed. :) just try make
<bod_> Dr_willis, oopps,. i dont think i have 1 of the requiremments,. ImageMagick
<Dr_willis> stargazer,  the irc client has to be telling the system to beep.
<bod_> Dr_willis, :make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<stargazer> how do i make it stop then1?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  watch the ./configure output for errors/missing parts
<Dr_willis> atar depends on your irc client.
<bod_> Dr_willis, i never did that ./configure,. the script called configure is all ive pressed
<bajaboy1010> Why is it, that when i start the terminal the system reboots...?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  You have to run  ./configure First
<phroughy> bajaboy1010: you mean the terminal in applications accesories?
<Dr_willis> THEn 'make'
<bajaboy1010> yeah
<jeroenimo> Anyone here knows why a MacBook Pro rev 2 with ub 7.10 does not like logging out of gnome or hibernate or suspend ?
<ubuntuo> hey guys, im having  a probleming burning music to a cd-rw. after it burns it says "Please insert a blank cd"
<ubuntuo> i dont know whats wrong with it
<bod_> Dr_willis, :checking for pygtk >= 2.4... [: 58: ==: unexpected operator (character turn) no
<soldats> wimpies, did you add the 1280x1024 res modes in the correct place in the xorg.conf ie. in the right color bit part
<phroughy> bajaboy1010: can you press ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal? (press crtl-alt-f7 to get back to X)
<Dr_willis> bod_,  now ya know why we LOVE the package manager and its packages so much
<bod_> Dr_willis, indeed
<Katamisan> Question, people.
<bajaboy1010> ok
<phroughy> Katamisan: then ask, we are not mind readers
<Katamisan> I can't get Adept Manager to work in Ubuntu. ;_;
<bajaboy1010> that worked thanks phroughy
<wimpies> soldats : hmmm, my modelines seem to have dissappeared
<bod_> Dr_willis, if i send you an image,. would you edit it to work as a grub splash image for me,. ive been tryin for about an hour now
<phroughy> bajaboy1010: well, we probably want to get the terminal working too
<Katamisan> Basically, I'm right below root.
<Dr_willis> I find sysnaptic to be much better. :)
<ubuntuo> how do you write music to a cd using Ubuntu?
<phroughy> Katamisan: what error do you get?
<Katamisan> As in, I have full administrative rights and everything.
<rsk> ubuntuo: k3b
<Dr_willis> bod_,  I dont use lame splach  images. :)  so no.
<Katamisan> Yet when I start up Adept, it tells me that I need higher administrative rights.
<Dr_willis> bod_,  i dont bend over backwards for themes or  other eyecandy things like that.
<Katamisan> I tried to access it using the Sudo command, but I don't know what to type afrer Sudo.
<Katamisan> Other that "sudo adept manager".
<soldats> Dr_willis, lol me neither :P
<Dr_willis> !find adept
<ubotu> Found: adept, adept-batch, adept-common, adept-installer, adept-manager (and 2 others)
<phroughy> Katamisan: try "kdesudo adept_manager maybe?
<bod_> Dr_willis, ok,.,. what do i do about the error from ./configure,.,. and i love graph stuff
<Joeseph> hello, I'm about to reinstall my XP and was just making sure I can dual install XP on my C: drive and Ubuntu on my G:\ Drive
<Dr_willis> bod_,  no idea. Theres various grub/splash howtos out there.
<bod_> drkk ty
<bod_> Dr_willis, kk ty
<Katamisan> bash: kdesudo: command not found
<Katamisan> Joseph, yeah.
<Katamisan> You'll just have to set up 2 partitions.
<Katamisan> *Joeseph
<Joeseph> 2 partitions on the G: Drive *Katamisan
<phroughy> Katamisan: oh, maybe its kdesu
<soldats> wimpies, well you can try to rebuild your xorg.conf file then see if it helps the if still necessary insert the correct refresh rates and modes. you can rebuild with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Katamisan> I... think it worked.
<Katamisan> It gave me a big error message, but the "Enter administrative password" window popped up.
<jamisnemo> how do I install xfce/xubuntu over a kubuntu install?
<phroughy> Katamisan: what was the error?
<phroughy> jamisnemo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wimpies> soldats : is nv the correct driver for nvidia ?
<Katamisan> It's... pretty big.
<Katamisan> ...WAIT.
<Katamisan> It worked. ^.^
<phroughy> Katamisan: oh, did you type it into a terminal?
<curt> I just purchased my 6 year old a new pc .. I want to limit the internet by time of day (no mornings and no evenings) and only want to allow certain websites.  I think that I can manage all of the above with iptables if I install the time modules but is there an easier way to "kid safe" his new computer?
<soldats> wimpies, i believe so. did you check in the menu for restricted drivers
<phroughy> Katamisan: whenever you launch an x program in terminal it outputs lots of stuff
<jeffMASTERflex> jamisnemo: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Katamisan> And now, I depart. Just like every other new person does when he enters a new server.
<bajaboy1010> what dose it mean when this pops up
<bajaboy1010> "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<phroughy> Katamisan: bye! glad i could help
<y_> Does anyone know if an upgrade disk will allow me to change the root password?
<Katamisan> Yeah, I typed it in a terminal.
<Katamisan> Thanks. ^.^
<phroughy> bajaboy1010: put a sudo before it
<IdleOne> bajaboy1010, use sudo
<bajaboy1010> k
<soldats> curt, normally you can edit most of that with the hosts file in /etc/hosts
<Katamisan> Wait.
<bajaboy1010> ahh
<Katamisan> I was wrong. XD
<Joeseph> so If I have XP on C: and Ubuntu on G:, I will have to partition my G: drive for ubuntu?
<phroughy> Katamisan: what do you mean?
<soldats> curt, plus if you have a router you can edit the times of internet useage there as well and block sites
<curt> soldats, I now that I can disallow sites in /etc/hosts pointing them to localhost but is it really capable of more than that?
<Katamisan> I can access the list of packages I can install, I just... can't install them.
<soldats> curt, see my second post
<wimpies> soldats  : was disabled enabled and rebooting now
<phroughy> Katamisan: do you get an error?
<soldats> wimpies, cool
<curt> soldats, if I use the router .. then both my access and his are being limited.  (I don't really have a bedtime) :0
<Katamisan> No error, just a window popping up saying I need administrative rights... when I do, in fact, have them.
<Katamisan> When I try to install said packages, it won't let me.
<Joeseph> okay, I'm about to do a system restore of XP on my C: drive, and then I'm going to install Ubuntu on G:,  Will I have to partition G:, or just use the whole thing?
<stargazer> how do i activate the multiverse ? (gutsy gibbon 7.19)
<velko> Katamisan, do you use the first user (created while installing ubuntu) or another one?
<phroughy> Katamisan: does it ask for your password?
<Katamisan> Joeseph, just use the whole thing.
<curt> soldats, maybe I will hack out the iptables rules .. it should only take a couple of hours to get it perfected.
<Katamisan> phroughy, no.
<soldats> curt, what brand router
<LetsGo67> My date sets itself incorrectly without my control, is there anything I can do to change that, please?
<curt> soldats, netgear ws
<Katamisan> velko, I use the first user.
<Katamisan> By the way, Joeseph.
<Joeseph> yes
<Katamisan> From what I guess, you have two hard drives in your computer.
<Joeseph> yes
<RequinB5> Joseph, you can parition it if you want, that is
<Katamisan> So yeah, just go ahead and install Ubuntu on the G drive.
<jamisnemo> phroughy:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop gives back an error saying that package can't be found. Any ideas?
<curt> soldats, funny thing about that is it has some biult-in child protection but I must use m$ for it to work (or to enable it as I recall)
<soldats> curt, well if you log into your router is there an access/restrictions part. if so can you modify the access/restrictions for each computer ipaddress. i know on lynksys routers you can
<phroughy> jamisnemo: do you have universe enabled?
<jamisnemo> phroughy:  uh probably not...
<Aval0n> anyone know if on a linksys router if you can specify a port like 1000 have it point to an internal ip and port 10010?
<Aval0n> or would it just pass that same port number through to the internal ips?
<wimpies>  soldats : back to 1280 !!! Thx
<soldats> wimpies, lol awesome im glad
<Katamisan> ...*Sigh*
<Katamisan> Using the terminal.
<hghghggh> how do i install CompizFusion on ubuntu 7.04?
<phroughy> !universe | jamisnemo
<ubotu> jamisnemo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Katamisan> What's the command for running Adept Manager with root privelages?
<soldats> !compiz | hghghggh
<ubotu> hghghggh: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nat6138> sudo adept?
<phroughy> sudo adept_manager
<curt> soldats, thanks for the pointers .. I would like to stay and help out around here a bit but maybe some other time. (no promises but I have been known to intelligently help out from time to time over on #debian))
<soldats> hghghggh, basically you need to install ccsm because ubuntu comes with compiz installed the ccsm is the menu manager
<pan__> sudo apt-get remove Windows XP
<nat6138> lol
<pan__> :)
<RequinB5> if only it was that simple
<nat6138> Indeed.
<soldats> curt, thats cool, but im too used to linksys routers and i had to do the same things you are trying to do but i did them with the router
<dkbg> too many arguments given
<phroughy> pan__: lol
<phroughy> pan__: you forgot the quotes
<Joeseph> I just thought of something....  Currently I have my Documents on my other Hard Drive G,  will I want to copy them to somewhere first , put on ubuntu, and then Copy my Documents back? or what
<Katamisan> ...Wait.
<pan__> yeah it's funny
<hghghggh> i have berly installed by its crashes..
<pan__> sudo apt-get remove Windows\ XP
<curt> my sons refurbished Dell came with Vista and I donated to the trash bin :)  .. thanks again.
<nat6138> Isn't beryl unsupported now?
<phroughy> pan__: nice
<soldats> !beryl > hghghggh
<phroughy> nat6138: thats correct
<Katamisan> Got a different bug.
<Jack_Sparrow> nat6138: true
<kahrytan> hghghggh➲  why not upgrade to 7.10?
<phroughy> Katamisan: haha, bad day. what it is?
<Katamisan> Er, error code.
<hghghggh> 7.10 has to many bugs..
<Katamisan> Apparently, I already have another instance of Adept or something else like it running.
<Katamisan> I'm running the Update Manager, so...
<soldats> theres nothing wrong with 7.04 anyways
<Katamisan> Could that be it?
<kahrytan> hghghggh➲  like?
<nat6138> Could be, close the update manager, and try adept.
<Katamisan> ...But I'm installing 183 updates. ;_;
<nat6138> Well, that's a problem.
<Katamisan> XD
<phroughy> Katamisan: yes. only one program can use dpkg at a time
<soldats> hghghggh, well remove beryl the install compiz-fusion then install ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<Katamisan> Well... I'll just wait for the Update Manager to finish.
<phroughy> Katamisan: good idea :P
<Katamisan> Another 15 minutes or so.
<Tuari> dh -f shows one of my drives at 100 % full anyone now a command that will allow me to see the file and the amount of disk space they are using
<Katamisan> ...Wait, 7.
<bkar> Tuari-> du -h
<dreamnid> Tuari: Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<bajaboy1010> ...
<Katamisan> ...Wow.
<Katamisan> What an original user name.
<bajaboy1010> heh
<Katamisan> Unless it's a bot.
<phroughy> Katamisan: who?
<phroughy> oh, ubuntu
<Katamisan> (06:47:50 PM) ubuntu [n=ubuntu@75-138-184-201.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com] entered the room.
<Katamisan> It's most likely a bot.
<phroughy> yeah
<Katamisan> Ah.
<LetsGo67> My date sets itself incorrectly without my control, is there anything I can do to change that, please?
<phroughy> can someone do a quick google for me (my x is broken...)
<bajaboy1010> look at your computer's clock kata
<soldats> phroughy, what happened
<RequinB5> sure, phroughy, what do you need
<pan__> <phroughy> lynx
<Katamisan> Man, this rocks.
<phroughy> i'm using nvidia-glx, and the screen is just black (i tried lynx couldn't find what i was looking for)
<pan__> ok
<don_> Hey there.  Is there a channel for Ubuntu Ultimate?
<Katamisan> I tried to set up Ubuntu on this computer by partitioning the hard drive, to preserve Windows XP.
<pan__> i'll help too
<phroughy> i have had this problem before, and the solution was something like option usedefault display
<Katamisan> ...I accidentally corrupted it.
<Katamisan> Wiped everything.
<bkar> phroughy-> you can user the non gui browser  w3m
<bajaboy1010> ouch
<nat6138> I seem to have bad luck with nividia.
<Katamisan> So I wiped the hard drive, installed Ubuntu, and...
<phroughy> well, i fixed it once, but i cant remeber how now.
<pan__> <Katamisan> that sounds ggod :)
<Soar> Fwah
<Katamisan> Well, parents weren't too happy about it. But now, my dad likes Ubuntu better than XP. XD
<soldats> phroughy, you can try to rebuild your xorg.conf and see if it helps it might disregard your -glx though but then you can fix it later
<Soar> I need some help
<RequinB5> phroughy - boot recovery mode to get a CLI
<Soar> If anybody is willing
<Katamisan> ...Although he lost 14 GB's of pirated music.
<RequinB5> !ask | Soar
<ubotu> Soar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phroughy> RequinB5: i have a CLI, how do you think im in IRC?
<Kapace> is there a safe way to install ubuntu over an existing vista install, without messing anything up?
<phroughy> Kapace: use a different partitions
<Soar> Sorreh
<Soar> !ask
<soldats> !dualboot | Kapace
<ubotu> Kapace: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RequinB5> phroughy - point taken.
<Kapace> thanks
<bajaboy1010> what dose the ! mean in irc?
<Katamisan> What's strange, though, is the fact that after wiping the hard drive, I couldn't seperate it into 2 partitions.
<soldats> phroughy, theres a command to try and rebuild your xorg.conf automatically.
<RequinB5> It is a command to the bot
<phroughy> it tells ubotu to say something
<Katamisan> I tried all file systems.
<bajaboy1010> ah
<Soar> Blah
<kahrytan> Kapace➲  Safest No-Hassal way is to use dual hard drives
<phroughy> soldats: i know
<RequinB5> phroughby - (sudo) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Soar> This may seem stupid, but is ubuntu compatible with machines that run leopard as a main OS?
<rsk> Soar: compatible how?
<cosmodad> I guess he means processor-wise
<Soar> Because, I tried at school where they had Tiger and an Intel processor and it worked
<Soar> intel?
<bajaboy1010> I use a 2wire wireless card, but i can't get ubuntu to connect to my wifi.
<Soar> Because I had run an old verson on my machine before
<bajaboy1010> is it my card or setup?
<rsk> yes x86 will work
<Soar> I use a power pc
<RequinB5> !wifi | bajaboy1010
<ubotu> bajaboy1010: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Soar> Alright
<bajaboy1010> thanks
<rsk> ppc will work if you use the ppc version
<cosmodad> Soar: if you use an old Mac with an IBM processor, you're out of luck.
<Soar> And where can I attain that?
<cosmodad> with x86 ubuntu, that is. PPC will work.
<Soar> Is it in distro still?
<RequinB5> where does one usually put *.o firmware files in the file system?
<Katamisan> ...Y'know, I do have some complaints towards Linux operating systems, but they're not directed towards the operating systems themselves. Rather, their marketing strategy.
<Katamisan> It needs to commercialize more.
<nat6138> Squeeze is way too buggy for it's own good.
<Soar> blech
<Katamisan> But, that will be difficult.
<Soar> Ill look it uo
<Soar> *up
<RequinB5> Katamisan - great conversation, but off topic, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soar> Thanks for the info
<rsk> Katamisan: you are free to doo soo
<Katamisan> ...Yeah, well... um... hey, look! A distraction!
<Katamisan> *Goes into channel*
<phroughy> YES!
<cosmodad> !ppc | Soar
<ubotu> Soar: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<KingD> hello what does this mean?  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<RequinB5> phroughy - good news?
<soldats> yes what
<quilty> I set up a software raid on my machine and everything is working fine but a little problem when mounting the partition(s) - i can't write on the mounted partitions as normal user - any ideas?
<nownot> ok im running ubuntu and ettercap isnt working, its not giving out ssl certs on my network. any ideas?
<phroughy> i found it.  i need to add "option 'usedisplaydevice' 'DFP'"
<quilty> this is my fstab entry: /dev/md1 /media/md1 ext3 users,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<phroughy> to xorg.conf.  aparently the driver tries to send the video to the external monitor, not the lappy lcd
<RequinB5> where would one normally put *.o firmware files in the filesystem
<y_> Can anyone help me determine what my netbios name is?
<phroughy> RequinB5: /lib/firmware/ i beleive
<drarem> when running a game server, to throw messages up like 'visit this website www.domain.net',  do i need to run a cron job within a terminal?
<phroughy> RequinB5: sometimes you need to put in in /lib/firmware/(kernal version) too
<cosmodad> RequinB5: /lib/firmware
<RequinB5> thx
<KingD> Segmentation fault (core dumped)   what does this mean?
<nat6138> I think it means that the program crashed.
<RequinB5> KingD: Context?
<pan__> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture Mac OSX Leopard
<Katamisan> ...Anyhow, thanks for the help. NOW, I'm gonna leave, just like every new person who enteres a new channel or a new server does after asking a question.
<Katamisan> See ya.
<nat6138> (squeeze:14254): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_pointer: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_POINTER (value)' failed
<KingD> It happened after I load the script for Kiba-dock
<nat6138> Squeeze hates me.
<KingD> loaded
<RequinB5> Another filing question - old .deb packages that i want to file would be put where?
<SpookyET> How do I localise my gnome installation? I do not see the localisation entry in preferences.
<MagicFab> Is there any good guide on how to verify an Ubunut ISO gpg signatures ? What would you recommend ?
<KingD> I went to the kiba dock section but no one was there to help
<Mm|Spunky> join #Ubuntu
<phroughy> woot, its nice to have x back
<Mm|Spunky> woops
<MagicFab> SpookyET, System > administration > Language support
<Mm|Spunky> lol
<czr> any ideas on how to switch the default desktop backgrund to _all_ users in the system (including future ones). I've tried modifying various gconf-related files, to no avail. (gutsy)
<sudobash> apparently the nvidia driver is broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4221601#post4221601
<RequinB5> MagicFab - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Mm|Spunky> Anyways i do have a question about the bittorent client on Ubuntu 7.10. Why is it that it goes so slow for download speed? I mean on windows it foes fine.
<sudobash> MMspunky use Utorrent with wine
<sergiolib> hi, anyone that has a vostro laptop with ubuntu installed?
<nat6138> Mm| Spunky: Usually the one that comes with gnome is bad. There is several like, Deluge or Transmission.
<travisat> for what it is worth in 7.10 I used the restricted nvidia driver and it works witn my 8800gts
<Mm|Spunky> Utorrent is already supported with Linux yes? or is that what Wine is for?
<soldats> ktorrent azureus
<nat6138> uTorrent is for windows, although it does run in Wine.
<soldats> must use utorrent with wine
<sudobash> it works well in wine
<sudobash> I get fast speeds
<sergiolib> i prefer transmission
<sergiolib> o deluge
<nat6138> It's default in Hardy, and it's nice.
<MagicFab> RequinB5, tx., interesting.
<Mm|Spunky> alright well i'll try it
<soldats> it also depends on how big the swarm is too
<sergiolib> hi, anyone that has a vostro laptop with ubuntu installed?
<sergiolib> hi, anyone that has a vostro laptop with ubuntu installed?
<nat6138> Nope, sorry.
<sergiolib> thx anyway
<RequinB5> test
<nat6138> Yeah, you could try the live CD.
<nat6138> See if that works.
<travisat> RequinB5: I am sorry ytou failed the test please try again in 15 minutes
<RequinB5> ha ha
<RequinB5> Anyone have an idea where to put *.deb packages for storage?
<soldats> !test > RequinB5
<nat6138> Make a deb folder?
<soldats> lol
<travisat> RequinB5: in a directory in home called deb
<Rezagrats> what do i type in the Apt line for the Multiverse ?
<travisat> thats what I do
<syntaxerror55> nat6138: did you tell sergiolib "No, sorry"?
<soldats> Rezagrats, eneable the multiverse in the xources.lst
<syntaxerror55> nat6138: just because you don't doesn't mean no one in here does.
<soldats> Rezagrats, i mean in the sources.lst
<nat6138> syntaxerror55: I worded it wrong. Didn't mean to say it like that.
<Krampus> Does the kernel that shipps with Ubuntu not turn on MSIs by default?
<Krampus> I have to add pci=msi to the boot string in order to get them turned on...
<Rezagrats> soldats, noob here, step by step please
<ader10> How do I sftp into a remote machine when the only "password" is my key?
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: to do what?
<RequinB5> travistat: it's a driver package... /deb or /home/USER/deb
<RequinB5> or /home/deb
<Rezagrats> add multiverse via Apt line in Software sources
 * syntaxerror55 doesn't recognize any of the helpers here tonight.
<protcront> guys do u know any servlets forum!
<protcront> oh sorry not forum i mean servlets channel
<travisat> RequinB5: oh you want automated backups?
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<soldats> !multiverse | Rezagrats look in these pages for help in multiverse
<ubotu> Rezagrats look in these pages for help in multiverse: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: into a terminal.
<RequinB5> travistat: just a place to store the file in case i need it again
<RequinB5> Don't want to go putting libraries in /bin
<xazo> do i need to update my kernel from 2.6.22-14-generic to 2.6.22-14.47 BEFORE installing linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb ? I need the LIBC to install Nvidia. Thanks!
<Rezagrats> syntaxerror55: now what ?
<travisat> RequinB5: really it doesn't matter just put it some place you wont loose it.  I normally have a deb and a src dir in my home dir so I can put random crap like that
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: uncomment (delete the # from the beginning) of all the lines that start with 'deb'
<tcpdumpgod> What arch is an intel core two duo?
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: make sure to back up the original as ~/sources.list-backup or something
<tcpdumpgod> Im want to download swiftweasel... i guess i'd just use the P4 packages?
<travisat> tcpdumpgod: x86, also supports amd64
<travisat> tcpdumpgod: yah
<tcpdumpgod> okay travisat, thanks :)
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: done?
<Mm|Spunky> Terminal is not letting me type anything for some reason, i can copy and paste, but i can't type it. Why is this?
<syntaxerror55> Mm|Spunky: gnome-terminal or konsole?
<tcpdumpgod> Im not running a 64Bit OS on this though... just the x86 arch Ubuntu distro.
<Mm|Spunky> for Ubuntu 7.10 so i'm guessing Gnome
<tomtt> the 7GB where my / (just system files, no /home) lives is almost full. Any tips/pointers on how to find out if there is anything lying around that is not needed?
<travisat> tcpdumpgod: then the p4 for sure
<syntaxerror55> Mm|Spunky: yeah, it's gnome-terminal. Can you use virtual terminals?
<Rezagrats> syntaxerror55: i can undo what i did already right ??? to save it as something else ?
<Mm|Spunky> Explain on the virtual commands a little bit more please.
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: yup, if you backed it up.
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtt: /var/cache/apt/archives  has all the debs you have downloaded..  you can burn them to disk
<travisat> Mm|Spunky: can you ctrl-alt-f2 to a commandline
<Rezagrats> didn't back it up, but i can undo the deletion of the # right ?
<syntaxerror55> Mm|Spunky: type Ctrl+Alt+F6 and tell me what happens
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: sure.
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: now type sudo apt-get update into the terminal.
<tcpdumpgod> cool travisat, thanks!
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<travisat> Mm|Spunky: um its ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<syntaxerror55> Oh, woops, forgot to tell him how to go back
<Tuari> i have several drives windows drives that i have mount on mu linux server why do they take up drive space when all they are is a mount
 * syntaxerror55 sighs at his stupidity
<tomtt> Jack_Sparrow: nah, just two .bin files totalling 22MB there
<travisat> syntaxerror55: I didnt the same thing before you
<Dr_willis> Tuari,  You may want to  clarify that. They dont take up drive space when mounted. How are you comming to this conclusion?
<travisat> syntaxerror55: s/nt//
<syntaxerror55> travisat: lol, we're thinking alike a lot
<Dr_willis> Tuari,  when a filesystem is mounted. it appears as a local directory, any tools treat it as such. No different from a normal directory.
<travisat> syntaxerror55: I hope he figures out his way back
<Tuari> du -sh /* shows that the root folder for my windows share is 95 gig
<tomtt> Any other places to look for spurious files?
<Dr_willis> syntaxerror55,  i was just thinking that.
<syntaxerror55> travisat: * Mm|Spunky has quit (Remote closed the connection) I think he got scared and powered off
<nat6138> Haha.
<Dr_willis> Tuari,  its going down the system looking at all files it can find and just counting them up.
<travisat> syntaxerror55: ah I filter quits
<Rezagrats> syntaxerror55: was it due to the fact that the sources.list wasn't updated i couldn't get the java things ?
<Dr_willis> Tuari,  try df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<syntaxerror55> Rezagrats: no, it was due to the fact you only had the default repositories enabled.
<Rezagrats> so can i get java through FF now ?
<syntaxerror55> !java | Rezagrats
<ubotu> Rezagrats: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Tuari> when i run that here is what is shows for my main drive /dev/sda2              97G   97G     0 100% /
<Rezagrats> so anyone know how to get Wine ?
<nemilar> Rezagrats: it's in the repos
<usr13_> Looks like Tuari has bumped the end of his / partition.
<RequinB5> !wine | Rezagrats
<ubotu> Rezagrats: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erichj> sudo apt-get install wine
<travisat> Rezagrats: apt-get install wine
<syntaxerror55> !wine | Rezagrats
<IndyGunFreak> lol, little slow there.
<Tuari> yea but them system works great just can install anything new lol
 * RequinB5 has the fastest ! in the West >.>
<Tuari> er cant
<nemilar> Tuari: if you wouldn't mind explaining your problem, I came in late in the convo...but it sounds like it might be something I've had experience with
<Dr_willis> if the disk is full.. its full
<Dr_willis> :)
<syntaxerror55> RequinB5: I challenge you to a !duel
<lanzelloth> hi, is there a way to recover username/password or login as superuser from the main login screen?
<tomtt> Dr_willis: don't be silly :P
<syntaxerror55> !root | lanzelloth
<ubotu> lanzelloth: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RequinB5> !offtopic | syntaxerror55
<ubotu> syntaxerror55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> lanzelloth: Recovery mode
<nemilar> lanzelloth: you know the root password, but you lost a user password?
<lanzelloth> i forgot the username
<syntaxerror55> RequinB5: :/ I'm sorry. don't have to be so serious.
<RequinB5> I'm messing lol, but seriously, not a competition
<lanzelloth> Jack_Sparrow, recovery mode will let me log in as superuser?
<travisat> lanzelloth: cat /etc/passwd find the user name
<RequinB5> Everyone cross their fingers, i'm trying a new video driver
<tomtt> The 7GB where my / (just system files, no /home) lives is almost full. Any tips/pointers on how to find out if there is anything lying around that is not needed? My I practically empty. Any tools/tips/pointers to find out if there's stuff I can delete?
<nemilar> lanzelloth: login as root from a TTY (usually control+alt+F2 will do the trick) and you can login from root there; then look for your username in /etc/passwd ('less /etc/passwd'); then control+alt+f7 to get back to graphical
<Jack_Sparrow> lanzelloth: cli is the only way I know to get back in.
<Tuari> this is how it all started i tried to install sendmail and it said i was out of space so i started to look around at the system. i have 95 gigs worth of windows shares mount on the system and for some reason linux is reading that as data on the drive and not mounts so im just trying to figure out why
<tomtt> args s|I|/var/cache/apt|
<RequinB5> I'm happy
<Mm|Spunky> Alright so i have figured out the Terminal thing, now i entered the command i wanted to use and when i enter it, since it's a download does it automatically install and such?
<RequinB5> thx to all who helped me get this box working
<umit> hi, why apache directs a domain to ip address when i type www.foo.com?
<bkar> tomtt-> start with /tmp and /var/log
<lanzelloth> Jack_Sparrow, CLI?
<travisat> Mm|Spunky: eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<travisat> Mm|Spunky: what command did you enter
<lanzelloth> nemilar, travisat, i'll try getting a program that reads ext3 fs (on xp right now)
<NW2190> hey, what's the best (or one of the best) programming languages to learn for working with linux?
<Mm|Spunky> Well i needed to download wine, so i downloaded it via sudo and such, so is it automatically downloaded and installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> NW2190: python
<nemilar> lanzelloth: that works, too
<travisat> NW2190: c or poerl
<nat6138> Once it's installed, it's done.
<travisat> perl
<tomtt> bkar: done that already
<nemilar> lanzelloth: you could also boot a LiveCD and read your hard drive's /etc/password from there
<Shadow147> how do I fix this error make[3]: *** [SDL_blit_N.lo] Error 1 I am installing SDL-1.2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: type at cli..   wine notepad
<NW2190> I've worked in Vpython is it similiar?
<bkar> tomtt-> well you tell us the full story so we dont repeat..
<th0r> when I first log into my server the time is exactly one hour ahead. But if I immediately check 'hwclock' and 'date' they both return the correct time. However, my system logs are all recording one hour ahead, even after the time checks. Anyone else encounter problems like this or have a suggestion for a solution?
<travisat> NW2190: python is used in linux but for linux support most programs are written in c/c++ and a lot of the configs are in perl
<NW2190> Ok, cool. Thanks for the help.
<Mm|Spunky> Jack would it be ok if i PM'ed you?
<travisat> I shouldn't say the configs are in perl, but the scripts to use some configs are in perl
<Mm|Spunky> it would make things a lot easier
<nemilar> travisat: lots of programs are starting to be written in python/java
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: best to keep it in channel
<nemilar> eg, timevault (python), deluge (python), azureus (java), openoffice.org (java)
<Mm|Spunky> mmm ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: You can also get great help in #winehq
<Mm|Spunky> Well so wine, how do i use that then, i went to the add/remove programs and such and i went to installed programs and it gave me an error for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: Did you type what I said in a terminal
<crdlb> nemilar: openoffice.org isn't actually written in java ;)
<nemilar> crdlb: it's not??
<nownot> has anyone here successfully used ubuntu and ettercap together?
<crdlb> it's written in C++
<Mm|Spunky> " at cli..   wine notepad" that yes?
<dkbg> I believe some of it is java
<nemilar> crdlb: why did I always think it was written in java
<Tuari> nownot i have
<nemilar> man I feel stupid now
<crdlb> the java is parts can be disabled
<tomtt> bkar: sorry :), just have been looking at some obvious things but not sure it's worth mentioning. There's no gui tool to look up large files that haven't been accessed in years for example?
<nownot> Tuari: think you could help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: Did it bring up the windows notepad
<lanzelloth> nemilar, Jack_Sparrow, travisat, got it, will reboot and try, ty very much
<dkbg> doesn't it use java for some interface stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Shadow147> nemliar python/java even though is used regularly.  c++/perl have a higher usage since perl came from C++ and so on and so forth
<dkbg> the openoffice.org widgets are not standard gtk, they're emulated somehow
<bkar> tomtt-> find has those options atime ctime, usage of du -h,
<bajaboy1010> is there anyway to re-enable the network icon in the taskbar?
<Mm|Spunky> aaah ok i'm installing now
<Mm|Spunky> takes a bit of learning for ubuntu haha
<crdlb> dkbg: that's not the java part. you can turn off java entirely in the openoffice options and you won't immediately notice the difference (various things won't work though)
<bkar> bajaboy1010-> right click and add to panel
<bajaboy1010> gh
<Mm|Spunky> used to windows so it's nice to learn something new
<dkbg> crdlb: yeah I was never completely clear about it
<bajaboy1010> *ty
<Kuwanger> How does one use xmess?
<Shadow147> how do I fix this error make[3]: *** [SDL_blit_N.lo] Error 1 I am compiling and installing SDL-1.2.0
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: You didnt jump in and simply now where everything was in windows either.. It will come to you..
<nemilar> Yeah, the oo.org page says its core is in C++, extensions are in Java and other languages
<nemilar> thanks for correcting me on that
<Mm|Spunky> Yeah i know, which is why i'm in here asking for help :D instead of screwing things up like most people do when something is new -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: Welcome to Ubuntu
<Mm|Spunky> and you're the best help by far i have gotten :)
<protcront> hello
<protcront> is there any channel for java
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: Thanks, but there are lots of talented people here...
<groven1021> does anyone have an opinion about suse 10.3, about which is better?
<Mm|Spunky> Ubuntu is pretty cool, although when i want to play games i'll go back to windows since i'm dual booting but still, it's nice to use something new as well
<sudobash> Spunky try AA 2.5 for linux
<sudobash> its around 700 mb
<sudobash> its free
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: The other command you will need is wineconf (someone needs to check me on that spelling)
<sudobash> and it is a great game
<bazhang> groven1021: offtopic but not too bad
<sudobash> FPS
<RequinB5> Mm|Spunky - I know many people who think that window's only good side is the games, and even then that's because of illegal trade deals
<celious> AA uses punkbuster.. and punkbuster is terrible.
<sudobash> the best thing about AA is you dont need wine
<bazhang> groven1021: of course ubuntu is much better--especially in support ;]
<nat6138> Any clue as to why Firefox heats my laptop like an oven?
<sudobash> yeah pb sucks
<groven1021> oh, sorry, didn't know there were topics, I'm a newb obviously
<Mm|Spunky> Also, another problem i have been having is that when i go away from my pc for a little over 10 minutes, and it goes to the screensaver, when i come back and try to use Ubuntu it won't start anything up, like firefox or anything in the places and systems tabs. Any idea on why this is?
<sudobash> but the game has good physics
<celious> yea it does.
<celious> when people actually play fair
<RequinB5> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sudobash> Spunky if that happens use ctrl alt backspace
<Kuwanger> Also, why would I be seeing graphic corruption every once in a while, in lists, toolbars, or in websites (vertical bars of a singular color, usually)?
<sudobash> or you can make a script around this:
<RequinB5> Kuwanger - what is your vid card
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: i810
<RequinB5> Driver?
<Mm|Spunky> Hmmm, well any idea on what causes the issue? or is it just a bug of sorts?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: It might be a screensaver that is not working well with your video.. do you have effects enabled
<sudobash> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop / start /restart
<Mm|Spunky> Oh well i'm pretty sure i do
<Hellow> Hello, i need to ask somthing, how do you move a file in terminal?
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: Intel
<soldats> Mm|Spunky, i think the default screensaver is still broken there is a way to fix it but im not sure on it. my personal solution is to make it so the sceen never turns off
<sudobash> Spunky sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Mm|Spunky: If so, turn them off and see if the problem changes.. if so, select a screensaver tha works and not random...
<RequinB5> Kuwanger: are you using compiz-fusion?
<sudobash> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MTecknology> When I boot to the live CD (32bit 7.10) regularly, I get a screen w/ some random colors in a smaller screen area than my monitor. In the past waiting usually causes this to correct itself. Instead it stayed this way. When I booted into safe graphics, I got a green screen and after waiting a while it turned red and stayed that way. I tried two different CD's with the exact same result... any ideas?
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: No.
<Mm|Spunky> Well even when i had the screensaver off, when i did come back it still wouoldn't open anything
<RequinB5> Hellow: mv
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: compiz doesn't work
<mouseboyx> MTecknology, try the alternate cd.
<sudobash> yes you need to restart X and GDM
<sudobash> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should work but there is also start and stop
<saebbi_> i'm having trouble building vpnclient.. in fact, i've had trouble building anything so far, so i believe its a general mistake.. this is the output of make : http://www.pastebin.org/17178
<RequinB5> Kuwanger - do they appear throughout the screen or in a box
<RequinB5> teh lins
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: Within a box.
<kestir> is it possible to get a remote desktop of my linux machine from a windows machine?
<MTecknology> mouseboyx, any suggestions that don't involve dloading something over a near dial-up connection?
<saebbi_> echo $KERNEL_SOURCES prints an empty line.. the variable is used in the Makefile, could this be the cause?
<RequinB5> Kuwanger - most probably you have a game or other gfx intensified program in teh background
<mouseboyx> MTecknology, did you try safe graphics mode?
<sudobash> windows remote desktop uses licenses use VNC
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: Um, no, I don't.
<MTecknology> mouseboyx, ya, that was the green/red
<Cpudan80> Hey
<RequinB5> Kuwanger: I don't know then.  your setup works fine on my system unless i'm doing that
<lanzelloth> yay i'm in
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to resync your monitors without restarting X?
<Cpudan80> My monitors are out of Sync
<sudobash> hmm
<nemilar> lanzelloth: glad that worked for you
<ryanpg> ok, so if I have a laptop with an Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 2.0GHz proc, which cd should I download for installation? I'm only finding amd64 and i386
<lanzelloth> nemilar: ty
<RequinB5> Cpudan90 - why without restarting X?
<nemilar> always good when a problem gets fixed ;)
<pan__> amd64
<MTecknology> mouseboyx, I have 64bit on here and there's a few things that just don't work that I'm lost w/o...
<Kuwanger> RequinB5: Do you have direct rendering enabled?
<Cpudan80> ryanpg: AMD64 = Intel too
<sudobash> you dont want the login screen?
<Shadow147> how do I fix this error make[3]: *** [SDL_blit_N.lo] Error 1 I am compiling  SDL-1.2.0 from source
<singlesun> anyone know how to set an application as the default client for opening a program? (ie. setup Azureus as standard .torrent client)
<mouseboyx> Does anyone know if the live cd comes with a command line installer.
<th0r> kestir your best bet is to run NX from Nomachine.com on the linux computer; there is a client for windows
<RequinB5> Kuwanger - i wouldn't know, havent looked at X in a wihle on this box
<ries> is it possible to get a java 1.5 version in edgy? or do I need to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu?
<sudobash> mouseboyx yes
<Mm|Spunky> Haha, Ubuntu is actually really amazing when you know what things to use :D
<sudobash> it is can alternate install
<Cpudan80> RequinB5: then I lose all my open windows and stuff
<nemilar> Shadow147: why are you compiling from source?
<groovingsoul> Hi, installing the lprfax, i get to this step: Configurando lprfax (0.6-25) ...
<groovingsoul> Please input serial device for fax-printing (e.g. ttyS0), 'done' to end
<groovingsoul> >
<groovingsoul> , i tried everythind (and no i have no fax) anyone can help me to sort it out?
<ryanpg> Cpudan80, wha huh? really? conter-intuitive to say the least :)
<mouseboyx> MTecknology, you can try that what is it sudobash?
<Mm|Spunky> Which is why i come to you guys if i have any questions, and the Linux support is great too <333
<Shadow147> nemilar
<Shadow147> nemilar yea
<Cpudan80> ryanpg: Blame AMD whose head is up their ass
<nemilar> Shadow147: I was asking why
<lanzelloth> so i'm on 7.04, want to upgrade to 7.10, i looked at the update manager, there's 190 updates waiting to be dled, is there a way to upgrade to 7.10 without updating all those?
<kestir> th0r: ok, I'll check that out
<ryanpg> Cpudan80, can you expand on that a bit? I thought AMD was a friend of FOSS
<Shadow147> nemilar yea I am compiling from surce
<mouseboyx> When you get the strange graphics problem MTecknology press CTRL+ALT+F2
<th0r> kestir much faster than vnc especially over longer distances
<RequinB5> Cpudan80 - only thing i can say is try to save them blindly
<JordiGH> A recent review of Dell's Ubuntu efforts: http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1927520
<Shadow147> nemilar source**
<nemilar> Shadow147: "why"
<Cpudan80> ryanpg: AMDs original 64 bit implementation was different from intels
<Cpudan80> ryanpg: so the name kinda stuck
<Shadow147> nemilar I need it for a program
<MTecknology> mouseboyx, i did and got nothing
<singlesun> any1 know how to set an application as default..... (ex. setup Azureus as the default .torrent client)?
<Cpudan80> Not sure whose standard prevailed
<ryanpg> oh
<sudobash> startx within a terminal like ctrl alt f1 will drop you right to the desktop with out the GDM login screen
<Hellow> Ok, i need help: I am trying to move a file called paradise-server to /usr/local from /, how do i do that?
<Shadow147> that requires SDL 1.2.0
<Shadow147> nemilar that requires SDL 1.2.0
<kestir> th0r: is there a package in the repositories?
<lanzelloth> Hellow: run nautilus?
<mouseboyx> Hold ctl alt then press f2?
<Cpudan80> brb - restart x
<sudobash> hey mouseboyx
<bajaboy1010> im trying to install network manager, but it says i need the CD. I can't really use the CD as my laptop is without a cd drive. any way to circumvent the need of a cd?
<mouseboyx> Yes?
<sudobash> before you do that remember ctrl alt f7 is X
<sudobash> sometimes it is f9 but that is for safe graphics mode
<mouseboyx> Yes bajaboy1010 , you need to open up system>admin>softwaresources and uncheck the cd
<bajaboy1010> ah
<bajaboy1010> kkty
<RequinB5> Hellow: 'sudo mv /usr/paradise-server /'
<tritium> mouseboyx: if you want virtual console 2.  Note that there are a total of 6, and there is nothing wrong with the first.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 would take you there.
<nemilar> Shadow147: the version in repos is 1.2
<nemilar> Shadow147: no need to compile from source
<xazo> hello
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i've a quick problem with nm-applet,, i changed over from wep to wpa, now i have difficulty connecting automatically , it chooses the wrong options for the encryption for the wifi network
<Hellow> k
<sudobash> just remember ctrl alt f7 returns you
<sudobash> or you might get lost
<mouseboyx> Doesn't the first one have the startup stuff and it would confuse someone?
<NET||abuse> is there a way to re-initallise the settings, or purge out old settings that might be confusing the setup?
<nemilar> Shadow147: apt-get install libsdl1.2debian
<sudobash> well all those terminals report kernel info
<MTecknology> mouseboyx, no other ideas?
<tritium> mouseboyx: no
<xazo> im trying to install LIBC for my 2.6.22-14-386 kernel. where can I download the LIBC files from? Thanks....
<sudobash> like link information
<tritium> Poor v.c. #1 often gets overlooked.
<sudobash> and errors
<mouseboyx> Not really, MTecknology
<Shadow147> nemilar well I have that already
<sudobash> you should be fine with f1 though
<MTecknology> aight... alternate is 1%
<nemilar> Shadow147: then you probably need some other SDL libraries, but compiling from source isn't the answer
<groven1021> does anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 will run on an hp 6715b?
<sudobash> alternate is faster installation
<th0r> kestir no pkg....but I think nomachine has deb files
<sudobash> ubuntu will run on a lot of things
<nemilar> Shadow147: SDL has a lot of diffeerent libs for sound, graphics, perl/python integration, etc
<nat6138> groven1021: You could try out the live CD and see if that works out.
<sudobash> how fast is it groven1021?
<bazhang> groven1021: what cpu what ram
<sudobash> and HD space
<Brainwave> where is the room bot?
<groven1021> it's  an amd 64 with 1 gig of ram (laptop)
<sudobash> you might be better off with DSL if it is a real slow machine
<sudobash> dude it will run fine
<bazhang> groven1021: may as well go for gutsy then
<Shadow147> nemilar well I never had a problem with it
<sudobash> that will run most OS'es fine
<mouseboyx> DSL is sweet.
<groven1021> will the live cd work or will I need the alternate installaiton cd
<nat6138> groven1021: Should work fine, but some things might not work with it. Live CD would be nice to see if it works good.
<ryanpg> how's compiz run on intel X3100 GPUs?
<sudobash> live cd is fine
<bazhang> groven best to try the live cd first
<groven1021> ok
<nemilar> Shadow147: compiling from source is just going to cause you problems, and be more difficult than necessary
<ddalton> ok is this system fine for ubuntu? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220194295712&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:AU:1123
<ePax> grody:
<ePax> sorry
<xazo> i keep getting error: you do not have libc headers installed. how can I fix this for kernel 2.6.22-14-386
<Shadow147> nemilar well compiling from source isn't recomended but sometimes it's necessary
<Hellow> How do i rename a dir in terminal?
<RequinB5> Does DSL have a liveCD
<sudobash> ummm
<mouseboyx> ryanpg, Pretty well, comprible to nvidia 6200
<mouseboyx> DSL is a live cd.
<nemilar> Shadow147: what library in particular does this game need?
<ePax> groven1021:  Use safe grafic mode as well when you use live cd in case you have some ATI card
<sudobash> i dont think so... but if you want a good live cd try Back|Track
<sudobash> it has a lot of wireless support
<nemilar> Shadow147: are you installing the game from a package?  what game? etc
<johnathon> RequinB5 DSL can be installed on a thumbdrive and botted from it
<ryanpg> mouseboyx, wow - that's encouraging
<RyanPrior> If I have an SSH connection to a server, is there a way to send a file from my computer to that server?
<lanzelloth> do i have to install all updates before upgrading to 7.10?
<sudobash> nah he doesnt need safe graphics mode
<tritium> RyanPrior: yes, with scp
<nemilar> RyanPrior: yeah, sftp or scp works
<th0r> RyanPrior sshfs, scp, sftp
<ryanpg> mouseboyx, I was researching the chip and it seems pretty darn underpowered
<Hellow> I need help: How can i rename a directory in terminal?
<sudobash> lanzelloth run sudo apt-get update
<sudobash> then
<RyanPrior> Hellow: mv
<mouseboyx> ryanpg, I have an nvidia 6200 my friend has that I never said it was great...
<nemilar> ryanakca: if you want to use it often, I recommend sshfs: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/sshfshowto.php
<sudobash> run sudo apt-get upgrade
<sudobash> run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sudobash> in that order
<Hellow> Rename?
<tritium> !enter | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ddalton> rename a dir in a term. easy. use the mv command.
<Shadow147> nemilar for your info I am compiling zsnes because the one in the repos is much older
<nemilar> Hellow: mv [directory name] [new directory name]
<RyanPrior> Hellow: Yup. If you have a directory foo and you want it to be named bar, type mv foo bar
<nemilar> Shadow147: if you're compiling it, you need the -dev packages for SDL
<mouseboyx> After all the years noone has made an rn command...
<nemilar> mouseboyx: renaming is the same thing as moving ;)
<sudobash> ok tritium you should solve this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4221601#post4221601
<ryanakca> nemilar: misstab, unsure who you wanted to send sshfs to
<mouseboyx> Aliase mv rn
<nemilar> mouseboyx: you could always alias rn to mv if you wanted to
<tritium> mouseboyx: make an alias if you're so inclined
<ePax> sudobash: I hade problems with ATI grafic card weh i tryed to run livecd
<StoneNote> xazo, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ePax> Its kinda safe way
<sudobash> which card?
<nemilar> RyanPrior: : if you want to use it often, I recommend sshfs: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/sshfshowto.php
<sudobash> I had a radeon 9200LE and it worked fine
<nemilar> ryanakca: ;) ty
<miles_> Can somone help me out? I am trying to set up a broadcom wireless card on a 6.06 LTS ubuntu... gnome I've done some reading and experiementing its... killing me
<Shadow147> nemilar ok but I can't seam to find libsdl1.2-dev says it has no install package
<xazo> thanks StoneNote
<xazo> :-)
<ryanpg> well, I'm hoping it will be a decent performer
<StoneNote> yw
<sudobash> now I have Geforce FX 5200 that doesnt work with the NVIDIA driver
<mouseboyx> Did you try all of the drivers?
<nemilar> Shadow147: apt-cache search libsdl | grep dev
<lanzelloth> sudobash: i ran 'sudo apt-get update'
<sudobash> the FX is better but the drivers are broken
<pingu> i am trying to do some online homework and for some reason i can't see the "answer box" can anyone help me with this i have tried it in opera and firefox but i dont think it is the web browser because on a windows machine using firefox it comes up just fine anyone have an idea
<NW2190> Hey, when programming in Python should I use an IDE or is it alright just to use a text editor?
<lanzelloth> sudobash: it finished in 1s
<mouseboyx> ies for linux
<nemilar> NW2190: doesn't make a difference, but you might like using an IDE better
<mouseboyx> try this pingu http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<sudobash> then run sudo apt-get upgrade and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nemilar> NW2190: python has a pretty good IDE called Idle, but Eclipse is more powerful
<NW2190> nemilar: is there anything substantially better about using an IDE?
<sudobash> do you have accelerated graphics drivers lanzelloth
<sudobash> ?
<RyanPrior> NW2190: IDEs sometimes automate things for you and streamline your process.
<nemilar> NW2190: yeah, code highlighting, you can collapse/expand functions, all sorts of things
<JFactor> Can anyone aid me in getting my S-Video out to work in ubuntu gutsy on an Hp dv9000
<lanzelloth> sudobash: not sure
<hellotherehere> hi, when I try to install anything, it ask me to select key board language, something like console cyrillic, how do I get rid of that?
<sudobash> then probably not
<nemilar> NW2190: they'll pick up on syntax errors for you, stuff like that
<sudobash> youll be ok
<sudobash> your probably using the vesa driver for your card
<NW2190> ok I'll look at those two. Thanks.
<nemilar> np
<Shadow147> nemilar ok it's there but says it has no install package when I run sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<lanzelloth> sudobash: what does that have to do with upgrading to 7.10?
<RyanPrior> NW2190: Emacs is another good IDE>
<mouseboyx> Do they make glx drivers for the riva128?
<JFactor> Nvidia 6150 by the way
<sudobash> well i did the same thing and 2 weeks after the upgrade decided to upgrade just the packages... well now my FX 5200 doesnt work
<Enron> this isn't #apache I know, but apache is dead idling would someone be kind enough to assist me with 2 simple things. 1 I need to stop people from being able to list files when they view my root dir if there is no index.php, second currently the name of the dir or page is case sensitive so test/index.php loads but not TEST/index.php
<nemilar> Shadow147: you sure you typed it correctly?  works fine over here
<sudobash> Xorg and the Nvidia driver are screwed on the Nvidia side I belive
<Shadow147> nemilar I have it according to ubuntu
<sudobash> believe*
<nemilar> Enron: in .htaccess, you can set -Indexes, I believe it's called
<neil__> hi... i need some help... this is the first time im using ubuntu and i dont know how to play divx movies on here... Can someone help me?
<xazo> StoneNote, I got error --> sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<xazo> Error: Couldn't find package linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-14.47_i386.deb
<sudobash> upgrades can break Ubuntu sometimes
<Shadow147> nemilar but I get an error from the configure script
<tritium> !divx | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * Kuwanger sighs.
<sudobash> but 7.04 -> 7.10 should be fine
<pingu> mouseboyx: like i said its not the web browser i think i need to tweek my preferences in my current web browser or install a program for linux
<Enron> nemilar isn't .htaccess in /var/www
<Kuwanger> Guess I'll just have to live with it.
<nemilar> Enron: Options -Indexes
<sudobash> its the updates after that
<Shadow147> nemilar let me get it
<nemilar> Enron: you can put a .htaccess in any directory being served
<mouseboyx> pingu, where is the site?
<Kuwanger> Btw, anyone here know of a Sega Master System emulator?
<pingu> its call www.masteringphysics.com
<venger> how can i determine what package would provide /etc/ati/ati-flrx.sh?
<lanzelloth> sudobash: hmm, i'm trying to update to 7.10 without updating 190 updates because i haven't logged in for a long time
<nemilar> Enron: you can also specify it in your apache configuration, if you want it to apply to all directories
<RyanPrior> Kuwanger: That's offtopic for this channel, sorry.
<tritium> venger: dpkg -S <path/to/file>
<StoneNote> xazo,  you need to type this just like it shown here, don't substitute anything of uname or anything else --> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Enron> nemilar I do
<paolob> Hi guys! What about /etc/iftab in gutsy? it seems that it doesn't work anymore, or, best, that it cannot get obedience from the kernel. Anyone knows wheter it has changed its behaviour? thank you!
<sudobash> yeah you might just be able to do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nemilar> Enron: apache 1 or 2?
<Shadow147> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Geoffrey2> how do I search for a file with Xubuntu?
<xazo> it worked! Thanks
<Enron> 2
<Enron> Apache2
<mouseboyx> pingu, What is the answer box? is it a form?
<Kuwanger> RyanPrior: May I ask what's exactly where such a question would be on-topic?
<JFactor> can the s-video work with ubuntu?
<Kuwanger> err, where
<Enron> nemilar can I pm you lol it's hard to scroll constantly
<mouseboyx> JFactor, yes.
<tritium> Kuwanger: check out the dgen or xmess-sdl and xmess-x ubuntu packages
<tritium> Kuwanger: no worries, it's on-topic.
<pingu> mouseboyx: what do you mean by form?
<Shadow147> nemilar heres what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53928/
<nemilar> Geoffrey2: the 'locate' or 'find' commands
<JFactor> mouseboyx: how?
<mouseboyx> like an input box? can you send me a screen shot pingu
<sudobash> going down to test this fix for nvidia and Xorg
<RyanPrior> tritium, Kuwanger: sorry. I thought video game emulators would be supported elsewhere. :-)
<sudobash> brb
<Magozamo> hi, i am new... this chanel is only in english?? i am from spain
<bazhang> http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/sms/ Kuwanger here
<nemilar> Shadow147: you don't have the dev package for sdl installed
<Kuwanger> tribaldata: I can't seem to get xmess-sdl to work, unfortunately.
<tritium> RyanPrior: they're not supported, but he can ask if there are ubuntu packages
<bazhang> #ubuntu-es Magozamo
<mouseboyx> JFactor, What doesn't work, It worked for me you have to use nvidia settings, it only worked with nvidia for me, the svideo has to be pluged in before you start up your computer.
<Shadow147> nemilar according to ubuntu it is
<ries> How can I prevent a kernel from being updated?
<RyanPrior> ries: You probably don't want to do that.
<nemilar> Shadow147: try reinstalling then
<pingu> mouseboyx: its just a place to put the answer to a physics question for online homework like in college and where should i sent the screen shot
<Shadow147> ok
<venger> tritium: and for packages not installed?
<Shadow147> nemilar ok
<StoneNote> Geoffrey2, try sudo apt-get install catfish
<Enron> nemilar in apache2, /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<JFactor> mouseboyx: it has been plugged in since I installed ubuntu
<mouseboyx> photobucket?
<nemilar> Shadow147: actually, it's because it's looking in /usr/local instead of /usr, probably
<tritium> venger: what is your question?
<ries> RyanPrior: I build my own kernel that hase XEN support (updating a domU now) and I do need a modified kernel
<mouseboyx> JFactor, do you use nvidia?
<nemilar> Shadow147: run ./configure --help and set the prefix for SDL to be /usr instead of /usr/local
<ries> I am trying to upgrade from 6.x to 7.x now
<pingu> mouseboyx: not sure if it will help thought because you can't see whats missing
<RyanPrior> ries: Ah, I see. You can keep apt from installing new kernels by "locking" the packages. This can be done with dkpg or with Synaptic.
<nemilar> Enron: yeah
<venger> tritium: looking for what package provides a file and according to man dpkg, the -S searches installed packages
<JFactor> mouseboyx: yes I have an nvidia 6150 and I just activated the restricted driver
<mouseboyx> I guess, is the answer, like a text box.
<f7za90541> .
<ries> RyanPrior: Ahh.. let me see
<nemilar> Enron: just restart apache after you've editied the file, so the changes take affect (or you can reload instead of restart)
<Kuwanger> bazhang: Um, all those are Windows programs.
<mouseboyx> JFactor, press alt f2 and type sudo nvidia-settings
<tritium> venger: if you don't have the package installed, you'll need to use apt-file
<Enron> nemilar what exactly do i edit in there lol
<tritium> venger: apt-file needs you to update its package listings before it
<venger> tritium: i tried apt-file list /full/file/name was that not correct?
<pingu> mouseboyx: ok?
<tritium> venger: apt-file search
<ries> Hmm is Synaptic the same as apt?
<bazhang> Kuwanger: that is what is available--you can google for more results if you wish
<tato> anyone knows which gtk+ engine is this: http://thunar.xfce.org/images/user-screenshots/dougwhiteley-20060326.png, for those that dont wanna open the link, the menu bar is blue
<mouseboyx> pingu, ?
<JFactor> mouseboyx: ok
<nemilar> tato: xfce4 uses gtk2, if that's what you're asking
<mouseboyx> or gksu nvidia-settings my bad.
<pingu> mouseboyx: who was the " I guess, is the answer, like a text box." for
<Kuwanger> tribaldata: Far as I can tell, dgen is just a Sega Genesis emulator.
<mouseboyx> Oh, its not working.
<JFactor> mouseboyx: got it
<mouseboyx> pingu, you, sorry.
<groven1021> does anyone know of an app in 6.1 that will burn iso images?
<y_> Is there a simple way to define an additional place to keep non-system users? LDAP + Ubuntu = Nightmare
<tato> nemilar: ah yah I now, but I mean like which theme is that on the screenshot? is not clearlooks
<nemilar> tato: no idea
<mouseboyx> cdrecord groven1021
<groven1021> ok, thanks mouseboyx
<pingu> mouseboyx: where do you want me to sent the screen shot
<mouseboyx> Or k3b groven1021
<bazhang> Kuwanger: osmose
<JFactor> mouseboyx: I hit detect but nothing happens
<mouseboyx> Is the TV turned on?
<mouseboyx> Wherever pingu
<ries> Hmm I don't have synaptic...
<JFactor> yes
<Shadow147> nemilar got the same error
<mouseboyx> Was it turned on since you had the computer up?
<kestir> can someone help me troubleshoot ssh?  sshd is running but I keep getting connection refused
<nemilar> Shadow147: is it still looking in /usr/local?
<Kuwanger> bazhang: What's osmose?
<pingu> mouseboyx: what do you mean where ever
<JFactor> no
<Dr_willis> kestir,  can you connect via localhost? 'ssh localhost' ?
<bazhang> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Emulators/Osmose-32481.shtml Kuwanger
<mouseboyx> pingu just a sec
<kestir> Dr_willis: yes
<JFactor> its an old crt screen
<JFactor> I am getting something now
<JFactor> however it is blurred out
<JFactor> and I cant make out a picture
<pingu> mouseboyx: ok brb
<nemilar> Dr_willis: yeah
<Geoffrey2> thanks....is there any particular package that would install dvd.h, or dvdio.h, or is it possible they wouldn't exist, even if you have a dvd drive installed?
<johnathon> ik this is off topic but is a degree in computer science what gets u to be a computer technician?
<Dr_willis> kestir,   from the remote machine. can you Ping the ssh server machine?  Check the ssh logs also on the server. see if its getting connections.
<nemilar> Dr_willis: oh, nvmd that
<Shadow147> nemilar it's looking in /usr
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic johnathon
<kestir> Dr_willis: where are the ssh logs kept?
<Kuwanger> bazhang: Thank you.
<nemilar> Shadow147: try 'which sdl-config'
<nemilar> Shadow147: if it doesn't find it, then you don't have the -dev installed
<Dr_willis> kestir,  /var/log I think. but not sure where exactly.
<Skwerl> As far as compiling goes.. Is there a way to add a path to what gets searched through for libraries?
<nemilar> Skwerl: /etc/ld.so.conf
<Shadow147> nemilar /usr/local/bin/sdl-config
<mouseboyx> Are you here pingu?
<kestir> Dr_willis: yes I can ping it
<nemilar> Shadow147: oh, then it is in local...did you compile that by source, too?
<nemilar> kestir: can you nmap it to see if port 22 is open?
<yuriman> is there any way to enable a new fstab without rebooting?
<Dr_willis> kestir,  cat /var/log/auth.log     is the ssh log files it seems
<bod_> can you guys do me a favout please,. can you check this site and tell me what i have to do to get this software :http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=427
<nemilar> yuriman: entries added to fstab are usable right away
<ubuntuo> how do you write music to a cd using Ubuntu?
<soldats> yuriman, or try sudo mount -a
<Dr_willis> kestir,  do a tail -f  /var/log/auth.log in a terminal, then try to ssh in - see if any info pops up.
<Shadow147> nemilar I believe I got it from the repos
<Dr_willis> kestir,  it may be somthing btweeen the 2 machines blocking ssh.
<nemilar> Shadow147: then it would be in /usr/bin instead of /usr/local/bin
<ddalton> ok anyone know of any ubuntu 7.04 installation instructions?
<xomp> would anyone know how to disable the updating of games? I've removed all the games in ubuntu, yet ubuntu feels to need to update something that shouldn't be there anymore :/
<yuriman> I can't get my UDF disk to mount. Nothing I found on the forums helped.
<johnathon> ubuntuo serpintine audio cd creator
<RequinB5> xomp: quick and dirty would to be disable the gutsy-backports
<Shadow147> nemilar then I got them from sorce
<ubuntuo> yes johnathon i tried that, but when i burn music it says "Please insert a blank cd"
<ubuntuo> do you know why?
<nemilar> Shadow147: source and packages don't work well together
<xomp> RequinB5, ok, thanks!
<xazo> StoneNote, i keep getting error when installing nvidia-linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run. error: no libc headers installed. I did run the apt-get install linux... as you suggested.
<bazhang> bod_: follow the instructions on the page--it seems fairly self evident
<nemilar> Shadow147: run sdl-config --version
<Shadow147> nemilar but if I yank the libsdl1.2-dev out alot of my packages well stop working
<nemilar> that's not true
<kestir> Dr_willis: well...I think the problem might be that the laptop I'm using has the same IP as my desktop
<ubuntuo> johnathon: my sperintine audo cd creator doesnt copy right...
<nemilar> you only need the -dev to compile
<bod_> bazhang, im confused though,. i have copied and pasted the 3 lines of code from the first box, and it downloaded something,,.,. is that all i have to do or do i have to do the same  for the really long script?
<kestir> Dr_willis: they're sharing an internet connection...having a friend see if he can ssh in
<Shadow147> nemilar 1.2.13
<max-p> Hi, I have a font problem with firefox (error in the terminal)
<Dr_willis> kestir,  thats not good. :)   sounds like confuseing lan configuragion issue then.
<nemilar> Shadow147: you probably installed part of SDL from source, and another part from repos, and it's confusing the heck out of the configure script
<johnathon> ubuntuo then i dont know
<xomp> does anyone know of any linux email client that will work with Exchange Server 5.5. Evolution works with Exchange 2000 & 2003, but I need a client that will work with 5.5. Thanks
<ubuntuo> ah crap okay
<nemilar> Shadow147: spend some time finding everything, then use ./configure --help to figure out how to tell it where everything is
<johnathon> ubuntuo maybe with amarok
<kestir> Dr_willis: yeah...from the frying pan to the fire I go
<bazhang> bod_: as the instructions say: select all of the code in the lower box
<protoloco> Im running mytop.. and there are alot of sleep mysql process.. with alot of Time. (100 secs) are they taking CPU usage % ?
<ubuntuo> johnathon maybe i need a certain lib/package or coedecs to copy music?
<Dr_willis> kestir,  if they are sharing a connection using the  NAT stuff of linux. then the laptop should have a different ip.  then the server. it will be on a different subnet.
<ubuntuo> its .mp3 format
<Dr_willis> kestir,  if thats the case you may need to do some port forwarding to get ssh to the laptop
<bod_> bazhang, put all of it straight into terminal? ,.,. ok cheers
<Enron> nemilar it's working thanks for your help, you mind 1 last question
<nemilar> protoloco: the $CPU column shows current CPU usage
<johnathon> ubuntuo i dont have a cd burner so i dont know how
<pingu> mouseboyx: what do you have for me
<kestir> Dr_willis: I'm a bit lost on networking stuff.  I have a router connected to my modem from my desktop and the laptop shares the wireless
<nemilar> protoloco: the time column is total CPU time used for the entire life of the process
<johnathon> ubuntuo i was just giving a sugestion
<nemilar> Enron: go ahead
<ubuntuo> oh okay
<ubuntuo> well thanks
<Enron> http://10.1.69.124/WEBSITE/ works but http://10.1.69.124/website doesn't It's case sensitive. we got some dumb users here so i'm wondering how may I prevent this
<kestir> Dr_willis: should I just log into the router and figure out how to give the laptop a new ip?
<pingu> mouseboyx: what do you have for me
<groovingsoul> hi i have a big proble, every time i try to install anything i get this problem... Configurando lprfax (0.6-25) ...
<groovingsoul> Please input serial device for fax-printing (e.g. ttyS0), 'done' to end
<groovingsoul> >
<groovingsoul> , anyone can help me to sort it out, my linux skills are 0
<nemilar> Enron: you want non-case-sensitive?
<Enron> yes
<Enron> I know for a fact someone will type with caps
<Enron> when I use lower
<Dr_willis> kestir,  yep sounds like a network config issue to me.
<mouseboyx> ftp://mouse.homelinux.com/ login pingu pass:123456
<Enron> and it won't load and then we'll get calls
<RedBand> I'm trying to move a folder to my external harddrive, but it isn't bulging. I get this error (unable to remove target: Is a directory). How do I force it?
<eldowan> Enron: whynot use a symlink
<Dr_willis> groovingsoul,  you are wanting to use lprfax ?
<Enron> eldowan i'm not sure how to do that
<eldowan> ln -s website WEBSITE
<nemilar> Enron: don't use symlinks, that's silly
<Mudkipz> ron paul
<groovingsoul> dr_willis nope i dont want to use it, was a mistake
<nemilar> no offence to eldowan
<nemilar> Enron: there's an apache module to do it
<Dr_willis> groovingsoul,  remove the package then perhaps?
<eldowan> nemilar: none taken. quick and dirty work for me.
<groovingsoul> tried to install it, but i have no fax
<xomp> Mudkipz, = /b/tard?
<Mudkipz> nah
<Enron> nemilar can't I just edit config somewhere
<kestir> Dr_willis: they have different 192.168 addresses
<nemilar> Enron: yeah, hold on one sec, I gotta see something
<groovingsoul> Dr_willis, how i make that?
<Dr_willis> theres some force option to force removeal. just give it  /dev/ttyS0 if it really wants the info. then remove the package
<nemilar> eldowan: haha, yeah, I do a whole lotta that
<Dr_willis> groovingsoul,  proberly sudo apt-get remove lprfax
<eldowan> nemilar: add in the non familiarity with apache...
<groovingsoul> Dr_willis it doesn't want's to work /dev/ttySO
<nemilar> Enron: there's a module called mod_spelling, which is probably included in your apache distrobution... to check, see if there's a spelling.load file in your mods-available folder
<Dr_willis> groovingsoul,  tell it /dev/null perhaps. then remove the package
<nemilar> eldowan: true that, I understand...I use apache at work so I'm a bit more familiar with it
<groovingsoul> Dr_willis, thanks it worked
<eldowan> nemilar: nice to know about the spelling mod though.
<zyxel> hello everybody
<Shadow147> nemilar it probly would be easier to just to reinstall ubuntu then trying to reinstall all of the packages I need to get all of my programs working again
<max-p> Can someone help me to fix Firefox?
<nemilar> Shadow147: your programs will work fine without the -dev
<Enron> nemilar I do have spelling.load
<RequinB5> hello zyxel
<protoloco> <nemilar> protoloco: the time column is total CPU time used for the entire life of the process <-- but its status is sleeping...
<Enron> actually it's speling.load one l
<nemilar> Enron: move it to the mods-enabled folder
<protoloco> takes alot of time to go away
<zyxel> how can I see the list of registered users and usergroups?
<kestir> Dr_willis: they have different 192.168 addresses but the same 24.*.*.* addresses
<KilllerKlown> need some help with vim... i can't get syntax highlighting to work.. please help.. it works on some files but not on ones i create
<Enron> done
<Enron> and then what do I edit
<zyxel> anything but cat /etc/passwd ?
<Shadow147> nemilar some of the programs I compiled from source because there was no ubuntu release
<nemilar> protoloco: a process like mysql will be sleeping for a while if it's not being used
<nemilar> protoloco: then it will jump to life when called on, use some CPU, and go back to sleep
<bod_> bazhang, ok that all went good,. but how do i change which login screen i use?
<KilllerKlown> please help
<nemilar> Enron: one sec, didn't forget about you
<Dr_willis> KilllerKlown,  odd. use :syntax on
<RequinB5> zyxel - system - administration - users and groups
<Shadow147> nemilar or the one in the repos were older and probly woudn't
<Dr_willis> KilllerKlown,  to enable it?
<zyxel> RequinB5: using only shell)
<KilllerKlown> i did
<Enron> hehe ty sorry for being pushy
<KilllerKlown> i'm using the default .vimrc file
<KilllerKlown> in my home directory
<Enron> they kind of kicking me out of office :P
<RequinB5> !user
<Doctor-Who> RequinB5 has sent a total of 44 messages (0.01% of total).
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<KilllerKlown> syntax is on
<nemilar> Enron: you're going to have to edit your apache2.conf file and add a section for the new module
<xomp> does anyone know of any linux email client that will work with Exchange Server 5.5. Evolution works with Exchange 2000 & 2003, but I need a client that will work with 5.5. Thanks
<nemilar> Enron: actually, you might try setting the options line, or the .htaccess file, and doing +CheckSpelling
<zyxel> RequinB5: that's not exectly what I need
<nemilar> Enron: but I'm not sure if that will work (similar to the way you disabled indexing with -Indexes, do +CheckSpelling)
<RequinB5> zyxel - don't know where to go after that, sorry
<nemilar> Enron: of course, don't forget to restart apache
<Enron> so I just make a .htaccess and add +CheckSpelling
<bazhang> bod_: you want my guidance on this?  I'm on kde ;]
<nemilar> Enron: yeah, or add it to your sites-enabled/default file
<zyxel> nemilar: ok
<zyxel> RequinB5: ok
<bod_> bazhang, i used the script to make a login screen with a picture on my desktop, it said "file will be made in current directory" but im not using terminal and its not on my desktop,. where is it?
<bazhang> no idea bod_
<bod_> bazhang, damn,.ok cheers
<Dr_willis> whever the script was ran from
<Dr_willis> that programs current directory.
<nemilar> bod_: probably whatever directory the script is located in
<bod_> Dr_willis, i ran the script by right clicking on the picture,
<bod_> nemilar, ok,. il have a look
<Dr_willis> bod_,  no idea then.
<kestir> Dr_willis: I got it, needed to port forward on my router (not that you care, I'm just proud of myself)
<Enron> nemilar I rather have it in the default, so I add +CheckSpelling to which line do you know
<kestir> :)
<Dr_willis> kestir,  :P
<nemilar> Enron: the Options line
<Geoffrey2> anyone know what 'zr' is?
 * Dr_willis gives kestir  a gold star
<Enron> <Directory /var/www/>
<Enron>                 Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<nemilar> Enron: yup
<Enron> I tried that
<max-p> Where is the fonts directory?
<max-p> (please)
<nemilar> Enron: you restarted apache, I'm guessing?
<Enron> Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews +CheckSpelling
<Enron> and it failed to start
<nemilar> let me try it here
<Enron> if i take +Checkspelling off it works
<Enron> but with it it'll fail
<Mudkipz> lol
<nemilar> Enron: one sec, trying
<toc2rta> where can i learn linux basic ?
<Enron> np
<Mudkipz> toc2rta, the interwebs
<nemilar> Enron: lol
<Enron> :x
<Enron> what did I do now
<nemilar> no it was me
<Enron> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> toc2rta: The ubuntu wiki is a good place to satrt
<Enron> damn you then!
<Enron> :P
<nemilar> Enron: if this works I'm gonna feel like an idiot
<lwizardl> hi
<Enron> np smarter idiot than myself obviously
<toc2rta> jack_sparrow link ?
<lwizardl> what application is best to convert divx into a dvd?
<Pici> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<pingu> mouseboyx: i didn't do anything
<Enron> lwizardl not sure if they have any linux stuff but vcdhelp.com usually has lots of stuff on converting
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pici.. I was lagging
<stefano_> dont taze me
<mouseboyx> pingu do you know how to use an ftp server?
<lwizardl> Enron: yeah i'm looking for linux only
<Enron> lwizardl well some of those apps are opensource
<saebbi_> i'm having trouble building vpnclient.. this is the output of make : http://www.pastebin.org/17178
<saebbi_> echo $KERNEL_SOURCES prints an empty line.. the variable is used in the Makefile, could this be the cause?
<sleek> is there any particular reason that ffmpeg does not let me encode audio?
<Enron> I don't know
<saebbi_> probably there is though
<Enron> probably
<ries> How do I install a proper java environment? I need java 1.5
<ries> currently it shows gij 1.4.2
<nemilar> Enron: try, instead of putting it on the options line, try adding a line below it saying "CheckSpelling On"
<Lagann> i love cocke
<bazhang> Lagann: offtopic
<stefano_> sleek, make sure you have all the right codecs installed. if you want to, for example, encode your audio in mp3 you'll need to aquire the frauenhofer mp3 encoder (or lame enc),
<mouseboyx> sleek, or ffmpeg
<nemilar> Enron: if that doesn't work, try 'echo "CheckSpelling On" >> /var/www/.htaccess'
<Shadow147> nemilar I have no choice I am just going to dump linux and reinstall it
<Shadow147> I will be back later
<stefano_> Shadow147, what's your problem? maybe i can help (using linux since four years)
<linux_user400354> im getting permission denied error when copying files to a cdrw icon on my desktop.
<saebbi_> ries what distribution are you using? it should be in the reps
<linux_user400354> im getting permission denied error when copying files to a cdrw icon on my desktop. how do i get around this?
<ries> saebbi_: I think a 7.0 version
<Geoffrey2> anyone here know if libnut is still being developed at all?
<Shadow147> stefano_ I am trying to get zsnes_1.36
<saebbi_> ries, what linux distribution
<ries> saebbi_: ubuntu
<bazhang> linux_user400354: how are you trying to do this; via k3b etc?
<Shadow147> stefano_ I am trying to get zsnes_1.36 to compile and I gave the libsdl1.2-dev
<stefano_> Shadow147, unfortunately, zsnes has to run as root - not good! -  try starting it with a "gsku" in front of the usual command
<stefano_> oh, i see
<Enron> nope
<nemilar> Enron: damn
<Enron>  <Directory /var/www/>
<Enron>                 Options -Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<Enron>                 CheckSpelling ON
<stefano_> Shadow147, what distribution do you use
<nemilar> Enron: I think you have to add the module configuration into apache2.conf then
<Enron> like that right
<Shadow147> stefano_ I have ubuntu 7.10 Gusty Gibbions
<stefano_> linux_user400354, if you're running gnome, go to places  and select "create cd/dvd" (or something similar)
<nemilar> Enron: if you google for mod_speling you will find information on it, I gtg right now though
<nemilar> Enron: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_speling.html
<Enron> hey no problemo
<Enron> thank you for all the help
<Enron> greatly appreciate
<pingu> mouseboyx: no
<nemilar> Enron: yeah, sorry I couldn't get you all the way there though
<bazhang> Shadow147: why compile a new version
<solexious> guys, i hear of a program to do softwear raid, is this true?
<stefano_> Shadow147, a precompiled version of zsnes is in the repositories, you might have to enable additional repositories (multiverse?) to be able to install it
<stefano_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stefano_> hope that helps
<saebbi_> ries ok.. so what exactly do you want to install? the java run time environment? or the development one?
<mouseboyx> What is the answer box usualy like?
<Enron> A simple solution is to enable mod_speling using the --enable-speling
<mouseboyx> What is the answer box usualy like pengu?
<ries> saebbi_: java runtime.....
<Dr_willis> Shadow147,  you are using 32bit disrto right? there is no zsnes for 64bit
<ries> saebbi_: I sued to have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/ but after a upgrade that seems to be deleted
<Ubulindy> if anyone is interested, if you use gYACHI, and cam wont work, nor camorama, uninstall anything to do with v4l, and you're good to go
<mouseboyx> does 32bit work on 64bit?
<ries> saebbi_: java dev is also fine  for me... I just don't see it in apt-cache anymore
<jwosnick> Hi everyone... I'm trying to get Ubuntu Gutsy working well enough for everyday use... but fonts are a problem. They look clunky compared to XP -- especially web pages. I have msttf or whatever installed. Any tips?
<bazhang> Ubulindy: thanks!
<pingu> mouseboyx: well its kinda special because its for physics so it has some different notation buttons so you can add notation but other than that not much
<Ubulindy> yup!
<mouseboyx> Its probably written for internet explorer you should just get ies 4 linux.\
<Shadow147> stefano_ bazhang Dr.willis yeah I am using 32-bit and I only use the repos most of my program and to get depends
<saebbi_> ries, so you can't apt-get sun-java6-jre ?
<bazhang> Shadow147: but why a new version
<solexious> [q] guys, i hear of a program to do softwear raid, is this true? kno the name?
<Mudkipz> is anyone here running on an nforce 2 chipset?
<pingu> mouseboyx: what is ies
<sixpence> Mudkipz: What do you need?
<ries> saebbi_: nope...
<Shadow147> stefano_ bazhang I prefer to have the latest version
<Mudkipz> nothing particular... just wondering since this box will be a nix box when I build my new game rig
<sixpence> Mudkipz: I have an nforce nvidia p5n32-3 sli
<mouseboyx> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page pingu
<Mudkipz> nforce 2 is pretty old from socket A boards
<Shadow147> stefano_ bazhang I am trying to compile Zsnes 1.36
<kestir> Dr_willis: May I ask you another question?
<asdrubal> Could someone do me a favor and tell me the ssl credential information for https://mail.google.com
<bazhang> pingu: have you tried the user agent switcher addon for firefox? it spoofs the page into believing it is ie7/vista
<saebbi_> ries you have the multiverse reps in your sources.list?
<pingu> mouseboyx: i think i am just going to install wine and you the windows version of firefox
<asdrubal> the fingerprints and serial#?
<bazhang> Shadow147: but why--no real reason?
<ries> saebbi_: I don't....
<Dr_willis> kestir,  You just did. :) want to try a 3rd? :P
<mouseboyx> Maybe it needs java?
<mouseboyx> do you have java installed?
<pingu> bazhang: no but that sounds like it might how do you go about that
<jay-oh-en> whenever i highlight text in firefox 3 its white like i cant see the text anymore its just white and same with firefox 2 but red
<jay-oh-en> how do i change it back to normal
<ries> saebbi_: yes I do, sorry...    I have this line deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<pingu> mouseboyx: yes i have java installed and i removed and reinstalled it last night
<Shadow147> bazhang well theres a piece of software that I use in windows I wanted to use in linux form
<bazhang> pingu: go to tools addons/extensions and look for it--or just google for user agent switcher and install via firefox
<kestir> Dr_willis: Yes. :)  I am emailing myself my auth.log every morning to monitor logins.  I use 'cat /var/log/auth.log | grep failure'
<orionr> Hey does anyone here have any idea how to convert a .dmg to and .iso or burn a .dmg to a cd?
<bazhang> Shadow147: which piece?
<kestir> Dr_willis: But I would like to only mail new attempts from the last 24 hours, so as to not email myself the same information
<mouseboyx> bazhang, I don't think that is the problem
<saebbi_> ries hmm....
<Dr_willis> kestir,  the log files also get archived/compressed by a cron job every so often.
<bazhang> mouseboyx: sometimes works, never can tell
<kestir> Dr_willis: 'cat /var/log/auth.log | grep failure > /home/dir/.failure.txt' of course
<Dr_willis> kestir,  so depending ont he time of day. You may get an empty log.
<pingu> bazhang: i dont see it there are two options at the bottom of the page "get extensions" and "get ubuntu addons"
<bazhang> get extensions pingu
<Dr_willis> kestir,  grep failure /var/log/auth.log > /home/dir/.failure.txt          is a little neater way :)
<kestir> Dr_willis: yes, and that emails me the file perfectly, but it also emails me data I've already read.  With new failures at the end.  I'd like to just email new failures
<leladia> please does anyone know if there is a forum for sql server?
<pingu> bazhang: what would be the category it would be under
<bazhang> Shadow147: have you tried it with the one in the repos?
<asdrubal> pingu: could you tell me the certificate information for https://mail.google.com?  click on the padlock..... and tell me md5 fingerprint... just a few hex pairs.
<boselecta> i am having some very serious problems. my computer has started turning off spontaneously after trying to read the disk for a while.
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/59 pingu
<mouseboyx> lol asdrubal
<asdrubal> mouseboyx, sup mah bro.
<mouseboyx> Do i know you?
<asdrubal> nope
<asdrubal> heh
<mouseboyx> ok
<asdrubal> I just calling dudes my bro
<Dr_willis> kestir,  guess ya are going to have to do work with 'diff' also perhaps. and/or uniq
<pingu> asdrubal: i dont have a pad lock
<kestir> Dr_willis: ahhh! that's it
<asdrubal> pingu, httpS://mail.google.com
<mouseboyx> asdrubal, was just kidding/
<Dr_willis> kestir,  there may be some tools out to monitor ssh logs allready
<kestir> Dr_willis: but it's more fun to do it myself!
<Shadow147> bazhang well it's a IRC script that will allow me to use Zsnes netplay more easily
<Shadow147> bazhang I wanted to run it natively under linux without wine
<bazhang> Shadow147: and you tried the one in the repos?
<boselecta> i am having some very serious problems. my computer has started turning off spontaneously after trying to read the disk for a while.
<Shadow147> bazhang yeah beside not be able to find it
<boselecta> it seems to coincide with messages like this in syslog: Jan 28 19:34:48 localhost kernel: [ 1389.988000] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)
<bazhang> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<bazhang> see above Shadow147
<Shadow147> bazhang yeah beside not be able to tell it where to find the savestates and other things
<Dr_willis> There is no 64bit zsnes because zsnes uses Assmebly code - i do belive...
<bazhang> Shadow147: the newer version will cure that? me doubts it
<Dr_willis> there are other snes emulators for 64bit however.
<Shadow147> bazhang I mainly wanted to run linux as a development enviroment
<bazhang> zsnes = development ;]
<Shadow147> bazhang I don't don't want another enviroment like windows os or mac os
<Dr_willis> Snes development? Heh - Thats 'homebrew' :)
<bazhang> haha
<green-_> hmmph... even w/ this mac4lin stuff gnome still looks like crap... wonder if KDE is worth the bother
<Dr_willis> want to makeyour own game console check out --> http://www.xgamestation.com/
<boselecta> anyone? why would my disk thrash a bit, my system slow down, and then suddenly power off uncleanly?
<bazhang> sounds like it might be hardware boselecta; how old is this computer
<Fa6ricio> #brasil
<groven1021> I'm trying to install 7.04 on my hp 6715b with an amd 64, 1 gig mem, and an ati graphics card but I get a message telling me "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface.)  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?"  I get this with safe graphics mode as well.  Can anyone help?
<bro-man> Ok, I need a clue as to why I only have sound with my media players... but absolutely no sound with any browsers... any ideas ?
<boselecta> bazhang: it's a laptop circa 2002 that has pretty well been desk-bound.
<bazhang> groven1021: any reason not to use gutsy the latest?
<Shadow147> oh well guess I will not try to compile it again I will work on something else
<VvWolverinevV> hi, how can i uninstall thinliquidfilm?
<bazhang> boselecta: sounds troubling; could well be hardware
<groven1021> I heard on the forums that it does not work well with my laptop, but even when using 7.1 I get the same error
<boselecta> bazhang: more like 2003.
<iCEifer> hello, anyone know what it means to keep getting countless squashfs errors when booting the live CD? the same thing happens with a gparted live cd?
<boselecta> bazhang: is this related to "APIC error"?
<ghost> Can some one recomend a quality linux Ebook reader?
<bazhang> boselecta: you are getting that error?
<simps> I am using Ubuntu and I would like to connect to a Windows network for printers and more specifically to share files. Could anyone help me with this? Help would be much appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> simps: see above
<simps> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i tried samba but i'm not quite sure how to use it :\
<bro-man> a little help, please? I need a clue as to why I only have sound with my media players... but absolutely no sound with any browsers... any ideas ?
<ghost> Any ebook readers for linux worth mention?
<boselecta> bazhang: the reboot seems to coincide with a string of APIC Error messages in various log files.
<jay-oh-en> everytime i highlight text in firefox it goes red how can i make it back to transparent or whatever where i can see the text and the highlight again
<boselecta> I just don't know if they're related.
<ghost> nothing bloated like MS reader
<Jack_Sparrow> simps: That is the easiest way to do what you are asking
<bazhang> boselecta: have you tried booting with no apic
<pingu_> bazhang: i installed the agent switch user and i didnt get a new tool bar how do you make it work
<ghost> just something lightweight that will load ebook .txt in the proper format
<groven1021>  I'm trying to install 7.04 on my hp 6715b with an amd 64, 1 gig mem, and an ati graphics card but I get a message telling me "failed to start the x server (your graphical interface.)  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?"  I get this with safe graphics mode as well.  I get this same error no matter what version I run.  Can anyone help?
<linkian209> anyone know catfacts?
<boselecta> bazhang: i don't even know what APIC is.
<linkian209> anyone know when catfacts was last on?
<pingu_> bazhang: i installed the agent switch user and i didnt get a new tool bar how do you make it work
<jay-oh-en> everytime i highlight text in firefox it goes red how can i make it back to transparent or whatever where i can see the text and the highlight again
<Dr_willis> !seen catfacts
<Doctor-Who> I haven't seen catfacts.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen catfacts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nat6138> groven1021: Have you tried to reconfigure X, or restart it?
<bazhang> pingu_: go to tools in the firefox menu and under you should see user agent switcher; click ie7/vista then try to load the page do whatever it is you want to do
<simps> Jack_Sparrow: could you help me with editing fstab under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<simps> ?
<linkian209> thx
<groven1021> I don't know how to reconfigure x
<nat6138> groven1021: I think it is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jay-oh-en> everytime i highlight text in firefox it goes red how can i make it back to transparent or whatever where i can see the text and the highlight again
<VvWolverinevV> can anyone tell me how to uninstall something that i installed from a .py file?
<calvinshields> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> ghost: Terribly inappropiate name for a ebook reader but check out clit.. and good luck googleing that one
<nat6138> jay-oh-en: Try to go into preferences, and find the colors tab. Should be something around there.
<VvWolverinevV> lol jack
<calvinshields> funny!
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: DOnt know why anyone would name their program that
<calvinshields> it makes literature fun again
<bazhang> pingu_: you need to first restart firefox for it to show up
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: No one can get anything about the program with a google.., you know what will show up
<crshman> Does anyone know what this error is talking about? it streams the same error from nbd0 through till nbd15
<crshman> http://pastebin.ca/876834
 * kennyyu yorns
<RequinB5> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<crshman> i don't even know what device nbd is
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: do tell, on another note, do you know how to uninstall a program thats installed from a .py script?
<bro-man> a little help, please? I need a clue as to why I only have sound with my media players... but absolutely no sound with any browsers... any ideas ?
<jay-oh-en> nat6138, didnt work
<pingu_> bazhang: it didn't work
<bazhang> oh well pingu
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: You would need to read the script.. just one more reason to use the repos, or make good backups
<Shadow147> bazhang I just wanted a change a pace from windows configuration of things
<wad> I'm trying to get my wireless adapter working. I need to put a line in my /etc/network/interfaces file like "wpa-driver BLAH". How do I figure out what to put here?
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: not everything is in the repos
<nat6138> jay-oh-en: hmm, could be a theme issue, or just a random color issue. Try setting it to system colors?
<bazhang> jay-oh-en: might want to turn off compiz as well
<cosmodad> wad: BLAH could be "wext" or something different. See the wpa_supplicant documentation.
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: Agreed, so use your backup...  :)
<wad> cosmodad: thanks!
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: uhh, how do you backup?
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: One line tar statement in cli
<bazhang> uh oh
<cosmodad> wad: more info in /usr/share/wpasupplicant/
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cosmodad> wad: or the Ubuntu wiki, IIRC.
<bro-man> a little help, please? I need a clue as to why I only have sound with my media players... but absolutely no sound with any browsers... any ideas ?
<ghost> the lack of an ebook reader for linux disturbs me... time to learn how to code I guess
<bobby_> Has anyone had a chance to play with Ubuntu Studio? I'm seriously considering leaving OS X and going open source all the way. Any reviews? Likes? Dislikes?
<nat6138> bro-man: is anything using the sound card when the browser is running?
<bazhang> bobby_: it is pure foss--no non free codecs in there
<Jack_Sparrow> bobby_: they have a room for that version.
<bobby_> Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know there was a room
<solexious> What kernal does ubuntu use?
<bro-man> nat6138: how would I check to answer you properly?
<nat6138> bro-man: Any media players running, I mean.
<Starnestommy> solexious: linux 2.6.22-14-generic, I think
<bazhang> 2.6.22-14
<solexious> cool, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: No sound, meaning no beeps or just no audio with video streams or flash etc
<markbbb> eeepc
<bro-man> nat6138: nope... just the browsers is all I have open...
<bazhang> #eeepc
<nat6138> bro-man: Huh, that's strange. So just no sound in browser means no sound in flash, etc?
<markbbb> soory - wrong window
<bazhang> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bro-man> Jack_Sparrow: hello again!... just no audio with video streams or flash etc at youtube or goog vids...
<codyduncan> hello friends
<DeusDeus> Hello sir
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: THat really helps narrow it down..
<bro-man> nat6138: correct...
<baghyay> prdon qnd on a un répertoire avec permission 600 c'est quoi donc la valeur de umask
<codyduncan> running the risk of being kicked in the face, anyone feel like helping a noob deal with some things?
<codyduncan> me being kicked in the face I mean
<tritium> !fr | baghyay
<ubotu> baghyay: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Flannel> !ask | codyduncan
<ubotu> codyduncan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<green-_> man dvds burn slowly
<bro-man> Jack_Sparrow: i am hoping you are not joking, yes ?
<codyduncan> okay then
<nat6138> bro-man: Are you using a stock 7.10 install?
<DeusDeus> I'm having issues with ubuntu connecting to my wireless.  I have a DD-Wrt flashed router with WPA2-Personal security and I'm not able to connect with my laptop?  Where can I find out what the issue is?  Is there a log?  I'm using Ubuntu 7.10
<groven1021> while trying to configure x server and get kicked out for overwriting possible-customised configuration file.  not sure what this means but it happens when I get to the monitor color information
<DeusDeus> I'm a noob...and I'm also using a IBM Thinkpad R60
<realshiva> hi guys, seconds befor i deleted a .php file on a ext3 partition how can i rescue this file? do someone know a good tool ?
<nat6138> groven1021: did you run it as a root user?
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: do you have totem installed?
<groven1021> I have no idea
<nat6138> groven1021: well, did it have sudo it front of it? lol
<RequinB5> groven1021: If i understand you correctly, you got the notice you were overriding a possibly customized file?
<groven1021> yes
<bro-man> Jack_Sparrow: I have no idea... is it a stock option?
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022    If you play a file in totem, do you get sound with flash videos...  fyi, I am soon to log off
<groven1021> requinb5, yes I think so
<Cpudan80> Hey
<nat6138> bro-man: Try going into the menu, and look in the sound and video menu, does it say "Movie Player"?
<RequinB5> groven1021: That's what happens when you use dpkg-reconfigure to GUI re-do the X server when you have previously manually edited xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: Try the link, if you dont get it fixed, catchme tomorrow
<biscuit> I want to rip dvd movies, how do I do it
<Cpudan80> How can I make my firewall so it allows port 80 hits from the local network only?
<bro-man> Jack_Sparrow: I understand... been here since breakfast again?
<groven1021> how do I do that requin
<RequinB5> groven1021: Shouldn't have affected anything
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: No, I was working on writing some modules for HArdy
<co_basket> da yang tau bkin repo local ubuntu gak
<Jack_Sparrow> bro-man: I have been popping in and out as I had time.. goodnight
<simps> Jack_Sparrow: i read the page on ubuntu, but i don't understand editing fstab
<RequinB5> groven1021: i assume you used 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<bro-man> Jack_Sparrow: thanks again...
<ovenfuel> omg theres  alot of pple here
<groven1021> requin, yes
<nat6138> Usual.
<RequinB5> groven1021: and it kicks you out with that error when you get to the moniter section?
<groven1021> requin, yes
<jay-oh-en> everytime i highlight text in firefox it goes red how can i make it back to transparent or whatever where i can see the text and the highlight again
<groven1021> requin, it's an ati card
<Jack_Sparrow> !in
<nat6138> Could be a monitor problem, not detecting it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB5> groven1021: Um, are you sure it isn't just finished?
<pvl1> i forgot how i did it last time, but how can increase the font of incoming pidgin messages?
<bro-man> nat6138: are you asking if they are still listed in processes as still running?
<nat6138> bro-man: Nevermind. Haha.
<Jack_Sparrow> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<calvinshields> I have a question :)  I plugged in a usb sampler (roland sp606).  It uses compact flash cards that, according to my googling, should appear in linux as an external hd.  But I get the following error:  Unable to mount media.  There is probably no media in the drive.
<groven1021> requin, no, it says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ at the bottom after the warning
<nat6138> Strange.
<mike9682000> evening! can anyone answer a newbie q about Radeon X 1950?
<usr13_> calvinshields: Is the chip plugged in good?
<calvinshields> the chip?
<bazhang> groven1021: this is on the livecd?
<RequinB5> groven1021:  Try restarting X and see if that fixes the problem you were trying to fix
<groven1021> bazhang, yes
<jay-oh-en> well how do i uninstall firefox and all of its stuff so i can start from scratch
<codyduncan> brb, gotta restart
<groven1021> ok, how do I restart x?
<RequinB5> groven1021: oh, liveCD
<nat6138> jay-oh-en: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<green-_> something isn't quite right with this mac4lin theme
<bazhang> hehe
<RequinB5> control+alt+backspace
<DeusDeus> Does Ubuntu support WPA2?  I see it on the list and I'm typing my password in correctly but I refuses to connect.  Where can I find an error log or something that can help me figure out what the problem is?
<biscuit_> ok man, i want to burn dvds of dvd movies as a dvd movie, not a data dvd... how do i do it you smart folk???????
<green-_> colors are off in the windows
<tritium> DeusDeus: yes
<usr13_> calvinshields: The compact flash card, is it plugged in all the way?  Pull it out and plug it in again, make sure it's seated good in it's recepticle.
<bazhang> DeusDeus: you have the intel ipw3945 with that?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mike9682000> evening! can anyone answer a newbie q about Radeon X 1950?
<DeusDeus> bazhang: How would I check?  The school just gave me this computer a few days ago
<bro-man> mrroboto: what are you trying to send to me?
<jrib> bro-man: ignore that
<Jack_Sparrow> mike9682000: Just ask your question and find out
<bazhang> DeusDeus: this is the thinkpad r60?
<DeusDeus> bazhang: yes
<nat6138> ThinkPads usually work pretty good with Linux in general.
<bazhang> DeusDeus: open up a terminal and type lspci
<DeusDeus> nat6138: Everything else has worked perfectly
<mike9682000> I installed Ubuntu in text only. I am trying to install the proprietary drivers for X1950. how do I do that? I don;t think I can connect to the internet
<ax7> what did I do?
<Mudkipz> wtf?
<kanzure> Anybody else getting spammed?
<LjL> !don't feed the troll
<green-_> yes
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<bazhang> yesh
<dcmorton> yes.. i am
<Floxxx> yep @ kanzure
<bro-man> jrib: thanks.. did
<groven1021> kanzure, I'm getting spammed
<SANTAbios> has anyone had any luck with the ipw2200 card?
<kanzure> LjL: Don't feed the troll ? But that's a serious problem ;)
<usr13_> mike9682000: If the stuff you need is not on the CD, you will need an internet connection, or it will be very hard for you.
<Xulthus> no it isn't seriuos problem
<mike9682000> how do I install the network FROM THE TERMINAL?
<Xulthus> it's irc ffs
<rlld> --------|--|----------IST-FUET-!------/-/----/-/----
<groven1021> is it possible to reconfigure the x server on the live cd?
<usr13_> mike9682000: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rlld> HEY rolloffle THATS NOT TRUE I DID BUT IT WAS A JOKE CUZ WERE INTENRET-CHATPALZ RITE
<DeusDeus> bazhang: It says "Intel Corporation Pro/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<bazhang> bye rlid
<wittyphotons> how do i record the audio output from my sound card in gutsy gibbon? i have an alc268 sound card.
<crshman> what is the xfs_db process?
<bazhang> DeusDeus: it does support wpa2
<SANTAbios> has anyone had any luck with the ipw2200  WIRELESS card?
<mike9682000> let me understand: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart will prompt me for my username, password etc?
<SANTAbios> drivers?
<nat6138> groven1021: have you tried startx?
<usr13_> SANTAbios: Yes, it works ok.
<DeusDeus> bazhang: Yes, I have had friends with the same model computer use my wpa2 network
<groven1021> nat6138, not sure what startx is
<Genjimoto> Hiya all. okay. fantastic, Compiz-fusion works. but... when i am using Xgl, my frame rate for glxgears goes down, way down. this is to be expected? therefore, how do i easily switch between Xorg and Xgl?
<nat6138> groven1021: Starts the X server.
<_coredump_> gn8
<bazhang> nat6138: hes trying to reconfigure the drivers on the livecd
<usr13_> groven1021: nat6138  startx starts the Xserver
<nat6138> bazhang: Oh, wasn't paying attention.
<groven1021> startx gave me a fatal error
<usr13_> groven1021: What error?
<bazhang> groven1021: I would try the gutsy livecd
<Cpudan80> Anybody know how to configure the firewall with firestarter?
<SANTAbios> usr13_ how did u get it to work, is there a nice GUI interface?
<levander> Is there any way to get GNOME to remember the size and position of windows?  So, that next time you open an application, the window gets put where it was remembered to be?
<groven1021> isn't gusts 7.04?
<bazhang> groven1021: no
<SANTAbios> usr13_ what did u have to do to make it work, when i put the live cd in, it doesnt, yet i am doing a full install right now, will it work after the install?
<nat6138> groven1021: 7.10
<biscuit> hey all, i wanna burn a dvd as a dvd, how do i do it so it immediately plays the movie instead of pulling up as a data disk?????
<cosmodad> biscuit: recode it to DVD compatible MPEG
<bazhang> biscuit: devede k3b are a couple of options
<usr13_> SANTAbios: Nothing, it just worked.
<bazhang> Cpudan80: you should do a bit of reading on 'iptables'
<Cpudan80> bazhang: .....
<Cpudan80> bazhang: The thing is editing the IP tables, it is doing it wrong, which is why I asked
<DeusDeus> bazhang: I have a router that is running DD-WRT and I have had no issues connecting to it with my macbook and my friends have had no issues connecting to it with their Thinkpads
<bazhang> ipw 2200 is in the kernel is it not?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Greevous> anyone know why I have a "gdesklets-daemon" running in my gnome panel? It's keeping one of my desklets from being hidden under other windows
<bazhang> thus the recommendation that you read up on it and learn how to do it--firestarter is just a front end--you could also do it via the command line
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<biscuit> cosmodad, does devede encode it to mpeg? (totally linux dumb here)
<DeusDeus> bazhang: I can see my network being broadcast on my list of wireless networks.  When I attempt to join it asks for the password (which I copied and pasted from the router screen into the Ubuntu box) and the icon just shows that it is attempting to connect...it says "Waiting for Network Key for the wireless network"
<cosmodad> biscuit: no clue, never tried that. Used to use tovid for a while, but it's console-based.
<scorpioz> hi
<bazhang> DeusDeus: yes; I have had that issue as well--the culprit imo is network-manager--I just set up the connection from the terminal (actually Konsole here) and it is rock solid
<Genjimoto> Hiya all. okay. fantastic, Compiz-fusion works. but... when i am using Xgl, my frame rate for glxgears goes down, way down. this is to be expected? therefore, how do i easily switch between Xorg and Xgl?
<biscuit> cosmodad, no good at console,
<DeusDeus> bazhang: Thanks I'll see if I can google and figure it out from here unless you have any suggestions about that
<cosmodad> biscuit: devede description says it does what you are looking for.
<scorpioz> i hv problem regarding setting up wireless drivers in ubuntu....
<scorpioz> i knw the correct drivers....because it works in Back Track 2
<bazhang> DeusDeus: is this a network you use often? do you switch between networks?
<scorpioz> so i want to know how to switch the drivers...?
<scorpioz> how to i set which driver module is used by the wifi
<DeusDeus> I switch often between home (the wpa2) and then on campus and various other places
<codyduncan> I'm back
<biscuit> cosmodad, ok well click around and try
<bazhang> DeusDeus: ubuntuforums have a very thorough guide on how to do it manually with the various iterations of encryption
<scorpioz> anyone with some experience in setting up drivers (for wifi) can help me...private msg..?
<DeusDeus> bazhang: are there other network managers that I could try
<scorpioz> i hv been to ubuntu forums but i can't find answer to what i am trying to do
<pvl1>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY memory
<bazhang> DeusDeus: I could cut and paste here but then floodbot would kick me ;[
<LjL> pvl1: change it
<bazhang> hehe
<pvl1> LjL, yea
<hanophix33> i  cannot connect to certain wireless networks, could it be my driver?
<scorpioz> lol
<DeusDeus> bazhang: I'll see what I can find in the forums.  Thanks for your help
<kaptainkory> Would someone be willing to help me troubleshoot getting my graphics card working properly (Nvidia GeForce FX 5200)?
<VvWolverinevV> what does it mean if wine is grayed out in my add/remove programs?
<bazhang> DeusDeus: if it is too daunting come back--best to read up a bit on how to do it via the command line--I have found network-manager and knetwork-manager to be a pain in the posterior
<DeusDeus> bazhang: actually in looking at the forums it suggests to have MAC filtering disabled which doesn't make much sense
<scorpioz> kaptainkory ...u tried using the nvidia restricted drivers at all ?
<groven1021> while installing guts I get the the running local boot scripts and it stops, anyone know why?
<Mm|Spunky> "I have found network-manager and knetwork-manager to be a pain in the posterior" lol that made me chuckle
<scorpioz> or do u run into probmes ?
<hanophix33> whats better, hostap or orinico?
<bazhang> DeusDeus: right; and not something you can control when it is the schools router
<hanophix33> DeusDeus: what problem are you hsving?
<scorpioz> kaptainkory
<kaptainkory> scorpioz -- Yes, I've tried everything I could find online...envy, restricted drivers, downloading/compiling directly from Nvidia.  Now, I'm afraid I just have a mess...and I'm lost.
<ardchoille> I recently moved to Ubuntu from Kubuntu, the only thing I miss is kalarm. Is there an app that lets you quickly set an alarm without having to set it in Evolution?
<scorpioz> hmm`
<scorpioz> ok
<mike9682000> usr_13, I got "Reconfiguring network interfaces; ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<bazhang> connecting to a wpa2 network hanophix33
<hanophix33> Ahh
<scorpioz> i dont knw much...i just did restricted and it worked fine without any wrapping etc
<jay-oh-en> ardchoille, hey i switched to ubuntu too
<wittyphotons> how do i record the audio output from my sound card in gutsy gibbon? i have an alc268 sound car
<ardchoille> jay-oh-en: :D
<bazhang> still on kubuntu here ;]
<nat6138> ardchoille: couldn't you just use kalarm in gnome?
<jay-oh-en> ardchoille, why did you switch?
<hanophix33> I have a school wireless network that i cant seem to connect to, i have a WEP at my house that I can connect to no problem, but there, i cant seem to get it to work properly
<DeusDeus> hanophix33: I"m having issues connecting to my wpa2 network which I know works with this card
<ardchoille> nat6138: I could, but was thinking gnome has something similar
<ardchoille> jay-oh-en: May I pm you?
<kaptainkory> scorpioz...thanks anyhow.  I just need to get back to square-one, I think...and maybe someone to talk me through a step-by-step check to figure out the hang-up.
<DeusDeus> I've had no issues connecting at school with ubuntu either...so I think it's just the wpa2
<jay-oh-en> ardchoille, yes
<scorpioz> hmm
<hanophix33> DeusDeus: hmm, i have a 802.11b which i dont think works with WPA so i got an external card which works great
<scorpioz> so right now what is it doing..? is it trying to use the nvidia at all or just the generic vga
<pvl1> well go that outa the way
<pvl1> how do u change the incoming font in pidgin?
<hanophix33> DeusDeus:  What kind of network at school?
<codyduncan> Having read multiple pages in the wiki, and finding either no answers, or answers that lead to dead ends (as in no solution, or a solution that I apparently do not have the ability to implement), I am still facing the same problem, namely, I am unable to connect to wifi.  I recognize, after browsing the forums for the last two days, that this is a very common problem, but alas, none of the suggested solutions seemed to be right for my situation.
<codyduncan> So, I am using Gutsy, on an AMD64, and using a Broadcom 4318 wireless card.  Upon first booting Ubuntu (the only OS on my laptop, as I ditched windows all together in search of greener pastures [greener even than those seen in the default XP desktop background]) I found that network manager was not recognizing any wireless networks.
<codyduncan> I tried using restricted drivers to install the firmware for my card, and while that made it such that wireless networks were found (so I assume my card was working to some degree)  I was not able to connect to my own network.  Each time I tried to connect, the key wouldn't go through.  I'm now guessing that my best bet is to go the route of ndiswrapper, but I'm confused about how to go about using this.
<DeusDeus> Oh geez...I'm not even sure come to think of it.  They have mac address filtering..maybe it's wep with 802.11b?  I'm not sure
<kaptainkory> Scorpioz...right now, it's in safe graphics mode.  I've been able to get as far as getting it to "work"--even using Compiz.  But then I reboot and it defaults back to safe graphics mode.
<scorpioz> oh
<codyduncan> any takers?
<scorpioz> i knw how u can force it to keep using the nvidia
<DeusDeus> I see my wireless on the list and it it asks for my password it just does not accept it
<kaptainkory> Scorpioz...don't ask me how I got it to "work"!  HA!  ...I've tried so many different things...GAH!
<scorpioz> u hv to run the xorg reconfigure
<hanophix33> DeusDeus: mine is open with a browser login, and I am having a ton of troubles connecting to it, NM shows great signal but I cannot connect
<kaptainkory> Scorpioz ...done that, numerous times.
<codyduncan> I suppose I should just read DeusDeus's problem right now for a while, as it seems similar
<scorpioz> hmm``ok
<codyduncan> and coincidentally
<scorpioz> yeah
<DeusDeus> I just didn't know if there was a log of error messages or something that could help me pinpoint the exact issue so I could google it better
<codyduncan> my laptop is called DeusExMachina
<scorpioz> i m stuck on wireless drivers....ubuntu finds them by default show network everything EVEN connets
<scorpioz> but website like google works
<codyduncan> no takers then?
<codyduncan> well
<scorpioz> but as soon as soon little bigger website...it starts downloading (gets the title) but then stops
<codyduncan> I'll return
<Lurner> I've having difficulty using the deluge torrent client to create a seed. Has anyone done this ?
<danbhfive> scorpioz: when I had a bad wireless connection, windows would restart the connection simple.  Ubuntu required a restart.   I fixed the problem by improving my connection,
<pvl1> how can i increase the font in pidgin chat dialogs
<saebbi_> i'm trying to set environment variables using export VARIABLE=blabla ... after that echo $VARIABLE prints the new value, however when i close the shell and open it again, its back to the old value
<saebbi_> how can i set it permanently?
<kaptainkory> Scorpioz...Just something that seems weird on my boot-up that worries me is a PCI memory allocating error...  Is it possible this is screwing up my graphics driver?  I've read a couple of bug entries, but I don't know if they are the same...
<VvWolverinevV> pvl1: Tools>Preferences>Conversations Tab>Default Formatting
<wittyphotons> how do i record the audio output from my sound card in gutsy gibbon? i have an alc268 sound card
<jrib> saebbi_: what are you trying to set exactly?
<VvWolverinevV> can someone tell me what it means that wine is grayed out in add/remove programs?
<pvl1> VvWolverinevV, isnt that outgoing?
<saebbi_> jrib $TERM and $TERMINFO
<Lurner> I used Audacity to record audio
<scorpioz> kaptainkory hmm i get the pci error on my laptop where i hv wireless card problems
<Lurner> did you install it yet ?
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: what happens when you try to install it with apt-get?
<swuboo> I'm having a problem uninstalling Firefox extensions in x64 Gutsy, if anyone might know about the subject.
<scorpioz> kaptainkory but on my desktop ...where i hv loaded the nvidia card drivers...i get no such errors
<wittyphotons> Lurner: yes, i have; it does not successfully record audio for me.
<DeusDeus> well I see that I'm supposed to install wpasupplicant...and I did that
<VvWolverinevV> pvl1: oh sorry, chat... i don't know
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: what's the line :P
<nickrud> saebbi_: add those to ~/.bashrc , they will be read each time you open a terminal
<kaptainkory> scoprioz...of the bugs I've read that seem similar, most people say it doesn't seem to affect anything.
<wittyphotons> when i try it with my sound card's output as the input, all i get is a blank audio file from recording.
<hanophix33> can anyone help me with hostap or orinco
<scorpioz> ...yeah exactly ..
<jrib> saebbi_: set them in ~/.bashrc I suppose, but something else should be setting $TERM shouldn't it?  Why do you want to do this?
<jrib> VvWolverinevV: sudo apt-get install wine
<scorpioz> people say it does'nt matter as long as device is trying to work
<scorpioz> wen u do modprobe etc
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: nvm, getting it with synaptic
<DCorleone> Hey now.  Got a weird problem.  I can't get CTRL-ALT-F1 to a console anymore.  F2, F3, etc either.
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: i wonder why it was grayed out
<wittyphotons> Lurner: do you know of any other options? or perhaps why audacity is not working for me.
<saebbi_> jrib i'm having trouble running emacs.. i was told to try setting TERM to vt100
<VvWolverinevV> jrib: maybe because of dependencies? but i thought add/remove took care of that too
<Lurner> wittyphotons: what happens when you try to record ?
<baalsgate> hi
<danbhfive> wittyphotons: have you checked your volume control?  maybe there is something that you need to unmute
<wittyphotons> Lurner: i seem to have one of those not-natively-supported sound cards, the intel ALC268. i had to run through some hoops to get sound on my machine at all.
<Lurner> wittyphotons: do you get an error message ?
<baalsgate> how do i start and stop services from the command line
<DCorleone> Anybody know aht's up with that?  On occasion I have need to kill gdm and x instead of restarting them, and I need that console access to be able to do that.  What's up?
<walterharold> ugh
<Lurner> wittyphotons: in audacity ,  you set the record source , line, micr.. etc . and then set the level
<jrib> baalsgate: sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICE stop    (or start)
<walterharold> is there  a way to repair system files with a livedisk?
<nickrud> baalsgate: sudo invoke-rc.d <service> start/stop
<Lurner> I've having difficulty using the deluge torrent client to create a seed. Has anyone done this ?
<RequinB4> codyduncan - ironic, i'm EXACTLY where you are right now
<baalsgate> jrib thanks
<wittyphotons> Lurner: when i try to record, i have to close any other programs using sound first, otherwise i get an error message or it simply doesn't even begin recording. but if i close everything but audacity first (i think it has to do with some codec being in use otherwise), i can record in audacity. like, i see the recoding taking place. but it is just silence being recorded.
<walterharold> i don't seem to have root access
<nickrud> walterharold: some ...
<RequinB4> nvrmind
<tatami> can anyone help me set up an my wireless card???
<scorpioz> i don't seem to have root access :o ????
<tatami> I know what kind it is and it is being recognized i just cant connect with it
<wittyphotons> Lurner: i've already gone into alsamixer and unmuted stuff and enabled capture mode on the appropriate tab.
<Lurner> wittyphotons: you might want to think about getting another sound card that is supported.. they are pretty inexpensive
<nickrud> walterharold: the live cd gives you sudo access, but you'll need to mount the partition read write
<danbhfive> DCorleone: maybe this is your problem, no idea though: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/129910
<wittyphotons> Lurner: yeah, i set the record source to "ALSA: HDA Intel: AlC268 Analog"
<walterharold> how can i edit my /etc/evms.conf...the file directory is locked
<jrib> !sudo | walterharold
<ubotu> walterharold: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<DCorleone> danbhfive: Okay, I'll check it out.  Thx.
<walterharold> thanks
<Lurner> wittyphotons: sounds like you've done everything correctly so far. That method works for me
<wittyphotons> Lurner: what do i do for a short term solution, though; i have a project that I need this capability for before thursday and i'm a college student who can't easily drive to altec's or wherever to pick one up.
<azrael> hello
<tatami> Anyone???
<swuboo> Does anyone have any idea why I might be completely unable to uninstall old Firefox add-ons?
<scorpioz> ..need to replace current wireless card drive module being used ...with another one (i found wireless working in back track 2) and can find out the module name etc....??? any takers...pm ?
<justin__> i use crossover office to play wow, and it works fine in gnome...but when i try to access it in the new KDE4 it will let me use the program, but there is no sound, i've tried searching for more info, but can't find it on the internet...i'm assuming it has something to do with the new kde4 sound system, but i don't know
<|ns|nR8> tried starting firefox as root swuboo ?
<nat6138> swuboo: You can't just go into firefox and uninstall?
<nickrud> !wireless | tatami (I'm not a wireless expert, maybe you haven't seen this stuff yet)
<ubotu> tatami (I'm not a wireless expert, maybe you haven't seen this stuff yet): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nat6138> Of course, you have to restart afterwords.
<wittyphotons> Lurner: also, how difficult is the sound card replacement process? i'm not so great with hardware issues (hence my trouble here in the first place).
<solexious> [Q] Any one know if you can create a raid across drives on different box's on a networ?
<swuboo> |ns|nR8:  No, I've been reluctant to, but I'm beginning to think I might have to.
<amigappc> hi
<jrib> |ns|nR8, swuboo: don't start firefox as root...
<Lurner> wittyphotons: sometimes there is no software solution.  .. Drive to altec ? I live in an urban area and can find cheapo remaindered/ used/grey market stores everywhere
<amigappc> anybody can help me with my sound problem
<walterharold> okay...is there an easy way to mount a drive read-write?
<jrib> walterharold: what filesystem?
<|ns|nR8> jrib if hes that worried he can disconnect the internet first
<Lurner> wittyphotons: one screwdriver will do the job
<swuboo> nat6318:  Nope.  Option's greyed out.  I did manage to click it earlier, but it said that the extensions were installed in a read-only location.
<Syn-> so i need to install new nvidia drivers, do i really need to reboot into CLI mode to do this or is there an easier method?
<jrib> |ns|nR8: what would it accomplish?
<wittyphotons> Lurner: i just have no idea what sort of sound card I should be looking for, i guess. any particular brand or model that's supported?
<amigappc> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zumbrujm> Hello.   How can I go about adding a default gateway for gaming purposes?
<|ns|nR8> i asked if he tried it, running as root often accomplishes alot of stuff
<jrib> swuboo: try 'find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER' without the single quotes
<scorpioz> Syn you need to updated nvidia drivers ?? or install fresh one
<walterharold> i believe its either reiser
<leon> hola
<swuboo> jrib:  That command does not return anything.
<Syn-> it's a base install of 7.10, and though I see nvidia drivers there they aren't seeing my 8800...so updated?
<scorpioz> Syn-: you need to updated nvidia drivers ?? or install fresh one
<scorpioz> oh
<jrib> walterharold: if it's a filesystem that stores permissions, then you need to mount it and set the permissions to whatever you want
<magic_ninja> syn ctrl + alt + f1 login -->sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop -->sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-xsettings-->sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jrib> !fstab > walterharold (read the private message from ubotu)
<drgeb> anyone know how to silence and remove NetworkManager <debug> statements that are in syslog and dmesg logs ?
<Lurner> a card from Creative labs is pretty much standard.. ESS cards are also popular and much cheaper
<amigappc> hi anybody, i own a toshiba satego p100 and have ubuntu installed. i have alsa selected but i cant hear anything
<jrib> !permissions > walterharold (read the private message from ubotu)
<Lurner> I've having difficulty using the deluge torrent client to create a seed. Has anyone done this ?
<zumbrujm> Does anyone know how I might add a default gateway for gaming?
<azrael> i got a noob question, i got a .png file to move into /user/share/pixmaps, but i can't get it in there, even when i do sudo mv gens.png /user/share/pixmaps, then it says it can't find the .png file. I'm moving the file from my desktop
<Syn-> damn, i was hoping there was easier way by now heh, thanks
<magic_ninja> amigappc: ctrl + f2 then type gmix and tweak the volume settings
<nickrud> walterharold: to edit your file,    sudo mount /dev/<device> -tauto /mnt  . /mnt/etc/evms (?) is where you'd find it
<solexious> [Q] Any one know if you can create a raid across drives on different box's on a network?
<bod_> azrael, you have to be in the right directory,.,. cd /usr/home/Desktop
<jrib> swuboo: what addons?
<bod_> azrael, do that first then try
<magic_ninja> azrael: what dir are you in in the terminal
<swuboo> jrib:  Adblock and NukeImage.
<amigappc> magic_ninja: nothing happend to me, if i use the ctrl and f2 button
<bod_> azrael, usr being your login name
<magic_ninja> amigappc: gnome?
<amigappc> ubuntu 7.10
<azrael> azrael@azrael-desktop:~$
<magic_ninja> amigappc: just run gmix in a terminal
<swuboo> If I click "Find Updates", the text below their names changes to, "Update not supported (install location is read only)."
<azrael> downloaded right to desktop
<bod_> azrael, yer now try your sudo mv command
<amigappc> gmix command not found
<nickrud> swuboo: do you think you might have added those extensions with apt-get, they are in the repos and that would explain read only
<amigappc> i am a noob on linux
<magic_ninja> amigappc: sudo apt-get install gmix
<pvl1> does anyone know how ican change the chat history font in pidgin?
<swuboo> nickrud:  I suppose that's not impossible, although I don't recall doing so.  I'll check Synaptic.
<amigappc> e: paket gmix not found
<azrael> azrael@azrael-desktop:~$ sudo mv gens.png /user/share/pixmaps
<azrael> mv: cannot stat `gens.png': No such file or directory
<amigappc> magic_ninja: e: packet gmix not found
<azrael> i can't seem to figure out whats up
<azrael> i can't just copy and paste it
<regulate> azrael: sudo mv /home/azrael/Desktop/gens.png /destination
<bod_> tritium, hey,. i finally got the loading bars working,.now im trying to create a GDM login screen, any ideas?
<azrael> ahh'
<swuboo> nickrud:  Yeah, adblock shows up as an installed package in Synaptic.
<Joespeh> I have two hard drives - C: and G: ----  G: has my previous MY Documents on it. I want to keep my documents and dual install xp and ubuntu - do I need to partition the G: drive when I install it? (XP is on C:)
<magic_ninja> amigappc: gnome-volume-control
<nickrud> swuboo: remove them both there then
<swuboo> nickrud:  Doing so now.
<amigappc> yeah there is all up 100
<bod_> azrael, its probably file permissions,. where are you trying to put the file?
<regulate> bod_: he's root
<nickrud> swuboo: yeah, I realized right after hitting return that was a pointless suggestion :)
<wittyphotons> Lurner: btw thanks for your advice; i guess getting a new sound card is just the easiest solution
<magic_ninja> Joespeh: just partition the windows hdd and half windows half linux and user the other drive as your home drive and mount your "Documents and Settings" folder on the desktop with a symlink
<bod_> regulate, true
<amigappc> magic_ninja: all is on 100
<swuboo> nickrud:  Yup, that was it.  Restarted Firefox and it no longer lists them.  Thanks.
<azrael> azrael@azrael-desktop:~$ sudo mv /home/azrael/Desktop/gens.png /user/share/pixmaps
<azrael> mv: cannot move `/home/azrael/Desktop/gens.png' to `/user/share/pixmaps': No such file or directory
<azrael> still nothing
<jrib> azrael: it's "usr", not "user".  There are probably better ways to accomplish what you are trying to do by the way
<bod_> azrael, /user/share/pixmaps should be /usr/share/pixmaps
<simps> Could someone help me setup samba to be able to see my ubuntu from my windows?
<magic_ninja> amigappc: what kind of card, do you have onboard audio and a soundcard installed or just one or the other
<amigappc> magic_ninja: its a toshiba laptop satego p100 ...
<Joespeh> magic_ninja - My G: drive (200 gig) is much bigger than my C: drive (30 gig), I think it would make sense to put windows on C and linux on G:,  do I have to partition my G: drive to keep my documents?
<amigappc> magic_ninja: onboard
<azrael> whats a better way?\
<bod_> azrael, tab completion
<nat6138> simps: You need to go into the Shared Folders thing in Preferences, or Admistration, should come up with a dialog box saying something that you need to install.
<magic_ninja> Joespeh: yes you will
<Joespeh> thank you
<regulate> Joespeh: partitioning it would mean losing data
<bod_> azrael, just press tab about half way through typing a directory word
<magic_ninja> amigappc: play around with that and try alsamixer
<azrael> hmm
<simps> nat6138: i did that
<amigappc> magic_ninja: i have it installed, and no sound at all
<azrael> ok, thanks
<magic_ninja> amigappc: my guess if there is a setting your missing, it is 95% of the time
<nat6138> simps: Did you add any folders?
<simps> i added a folder as well, nat6138
<nat6138> simps: And still nothing on Windows
<nat6138> ?*
<NW2190> Hey, in Python is there a way to create a list one entry at a time, without knowing the total # of entries beforehand?
<Joespeh> okay, I guess my real problem is I don't understand how partitioning works -- what does it do?
<simps> nope
<simps> nothing nat6138
<nat6138> simps: Try refreshing the windows part?
<nemilar> NW2190: that's offtopic
<magic_ninja> Joespeh: its like walls in a house
<regulate> Joespeh: cuts the pie into pieces
<nemilar> NW2190: but if you want to you can PM me
<Genjimoto> Hiya all. okay. fantastic, Compiz-fusion works. but... when i am using Xgl, my frame rate for glxgears goes down, way down. this is to be expected? therefore, how do i easily switch between Xorg and Xgl?
<regulate> its not a house
<amigappc> magic_ninja: i have the alsa mixer gui installed, and there is the IEC958 down to zero ... and i cant turn the volume up .... but i dont now, where i can get the right drivers for the soundcard
<regulate> its a pie
<bod_> NW2190, #python
<magic_ninja> Joespeh: my reccomendation, google it and read for an hour or so to get a good idea what your doing
<NW2190> Oh, sorry.
<Joespeh> k
<simps> nat6138: i wonder if i'm looking for ubuntu in a wrong way on windows, where should i be looking?
<regulate> Joespeh: or launch gparted
<bod_> no probs
<magic_ninja> amigappc: just use the arrow keys up and down in a terminal with alsamixer
<nat6138> simps: Go to Network, in Vista, or Network Places in XP.
<magic_ninja> simps: windows doesn't support linux-type file systems
<nat6138> simps: Should be in there.
<amigappc> magic_ninja: nothing happend. it looks like, "yeah i know the chip, but i dont have support for it, so dude dont try to set up the volume higher"
<nat6138> magic_ninja: He added a folder I believe.
<magic_ninja> nat6138: ohhh, network woops
<dn4> does anyone know a wget command that would access a website scan it and if it finds a file that is released @ a certain date that you do not have in the current dir it will download it?
<iKap> !a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simps> nat6138: nope, don't see it
<jeffMASTERflex> dn4: pipes are your friend...
<Joespeh> after reading the first part of wiki's entry, I now know what it's talking about, just not familiar with the term.
<nat6138> simps: Hmm, Should be there.
<dn4> jeffMASTERflex, does not compute
<jeffMASTERflex> dn4: http://linuxcommand.org/
<nemilar> jeffMASTERflex: don't think piping would work there
<magic_ninja> amigappc: sorry i must go to bed for work
<amigappc> magic_ninja: thx and have a good night
<magic_ninja> amigappc: if you don't get your problem resolved tomarrow evening i'll help you out just PM me
<nemilar> jeffMASTERflex: it'd be more complex, like get the headers, if this then that...probably require a script
<tatami> does anyone else use wifi radar to connect their wireless networks/
<jeffMASTERflex> nemilar: maybe not, you might need some scanner implemented in another languag that is not bash
<nemilar> I think bash could handle it
<amigappc> magic_ninja: if i dont forget it, i will do it ^.^ i promise
<jeffMASTERflex> nemilar: python, ruby, perl they can all do the job for sure
<nemilar> jeffMASTERflex: bash could handle it, but it'd take more than pipes ;)
<nemilar> Python would be my choice though
<simps> tatami: i do
<Plen0x> Some one be my internet superhero and beep me.
<nemilar> BEEP
 * bod_ beeps at Plen0x 
<nemilar> someone do control+G
<simps> wireless usb adapter
<nemilar> that'll make a beep
<Plen0x> bod_, hoorah!
<mboman> I need some help with svn-inject / svn-buildpackage and related utilities
<bod_> nemilar, you lie
<zumbrujm> Does anyone know how to open network ports?
<nemilar> bod_: in some clients it works
<bod_> nemilar, damn this primitive xchat
<mboman> zaharazod: yes
<nat6138> I'm using xchat too.
<bod_> yay
<nemilar> xchat ftw
<simps> xchat is poo :(
<jeffMASTERflex> boo... weecaht ftw
<nat6138> Works for me. lol
<jeffMASTERflex> weechat*
<nemilar> irssi is cool
<simps> i tried using mirc on wine, but it keeps crashing
<nemilar> lol mirc
<simps> ;D
<bazhang> offtopic?
<tritium> bod_: good job.  What was the fix?
<mboman> zaharazod: what do you want to do?
<tatami> for some reason every time my screensaver comes up, my computer freezes... It just locks up, screensaver freezes and I cant get out. It happens when I am in the screen saver menu as well....
<simps> no, i was just about to ask if anyone else uses mirc to see if they can fix the crashing
<simps> not offtopic :P
<Plen0x> Meh, my sound only works for skype and pidgin. That's kind of gay. I haven't fixed it yet. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> not you simps
<nemilar> why in the world would you want to use mirc
<simps> oh :)
<bod_> tritium, adding 1 word to a file,.,.haha,.,. :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454392&page=3
<tritium> Plen0x: please, keep the channel family-friendly
<Plen0x> Mind you, USB headset.
<simps> because it looks better
<simps> xchat looks like poo
<Plen0x> tritium, my bad.
<nemilar> simps: there are lots of other options
<simps> enlighten me
<tritium> Plen0x: no worries.  Thanks :)
<jeffMASTERflex> simps: pidgin, kopete, weechat, there are many
<Cin> hey
<Cin> if you run `top'
 * Plen0x twitches
<tatami> Has anyone else had that problem
<tritium> bod_: interesting
<Cin> and resize the window to less than say 5 rows
<Plen0x> Wait, mIRC on ubuntu? WHY?
<Cin> it core dumps :
<nemilar> simps: pidgin, irrsi, the client that ryhmes with "witchX"
<bod_> tritium, i don't suppose you've heard of a script/program called GDM maker have you?
<nemilar> simps: also you can make xchat pretty if you want
<tritium> bod_: no
<zumbrujm> hello everyone
<simps> hm
<jeffMASTERflex> nemilar: it's xchat. it's never pretty
<simps> how would you make xchat pretty?
<simps> ;s
<nemilar> haha
<nemilar> you can make the background transparent or whatever
<Cin> does anyone else's `top' coredump when you make it really small? :)
<nemilar> Cin: no, and that's scary
<simps> pff ok, i'm going to try rhyming witchx
<Cin> nemilar: it does it on feisty and gutsy
<simps> brb
<nat6138> Cin: Not mine.
<Cin> nemilar: make it like 5 rows high
<nemilar> wow wait you're right
<bod_> tritium, doh,.,. i found it on an ubuntu related site,. but just as i pm's the guy who made it, he left for work,. so could be 12 hours or so before i fix it,.,.do you know how to add a splash screen to grub?
<Plen0x> So, no one on the issue of selective sound with USB headset? I got alsa configured to use it as default device and everything
<nemilar> geeze someone needs to file a bug report
<Cin> nemilar: haha
<Cin> i might fix it m'self
<Scunizi> I've got a poor friend that still on xp running Thunderbird. With the creation  of new users, thunderbird went through the "profiles" setup. When finished all his old email had dissappeared. Anyone know how I can help him get it back?
<Cin> "contribute" to the community etc..
<kyleBAKED> whats the x program that will give you info on a keystroke, like the hex value of that key as its interpreted by the os
<nemilar> Cin: maybe it's an ncurses bug though ?
<nemilar> Cin: never really done any curses work, so I don't know
<Cin> nemilar: could be, could be. i asked a friend to try his freebsd version and it did not crash, for what that's worth, heh
<justin__> i use crossover office to play wow, and it works fine in gnome...but when i try to access it in the new KDE4 it will let me use the program, but there is no sound, i've tried searching for more info, but can't find it on the internet...i'm assuming it has something to do with the new kde4 sound system, but i don't know
<nemilar> Cin: I'll try it on some other platforms, see what happens
<Cin> nemilar: oki
<Cin> i was resizing the window to put xclock in it, and then it coredump. i was like "lolwut"
<nemilar> Cin: crashes in debian
<Cin> nemilar: haha
<nat6138> The only thing core dumping on me all the time is Squeeze.
<Cin> nemilar: got any non-debian-derived-linuxes?
<simps> is bitchx only able to run through the terminal?
<simps> :\
<nemilar> Cin: I'm about to try centOS next
<Cin> nemilar: cool
<bod_> !language | simps
<ubotu> simps: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<simps> *witchx
<jeffMASTERflex> simps: terminal irc clients are awesome. try out weechat, you might enjoy it
<Cin> nemilar: is `top' the same on every GN/Linux, or do they have their own versions?
<simps> i don't like the terminal :P
<soldats> bod_, bitchx is an app
<aslan> nis there a way to see who last messaged me using ubotu?
<jeffMASTERflex> Cin: some are linked to htop
<bod_> soldats, oops,.,.still a non-family-friendly word
<aslan> is there a way to see who last messaged me using ubotu?
<nemilar> Cin: no crash in FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE-p10 (GENERIC)
<Cin> nemilar: indeed
<nemilar> Cin: got a couple testing in Gentoo and Cent now
<Cin> nemilar: what about centos?
<soldats> bod_, i agree but that app name has been used many times here. id say its ok to use it for reference of the app
<simps> well i might go to bed and play around to get stuff working tomorrow
<Cin> nemilar: ah, k
<bod_> soldats, ok,.,. i didnt no about that app anyway,.sorry
<soldats> its ok :P
<bod_> soldats, me thoughts he was dissin xchat
<soldats> lol
<nemilar> Cin: works in gentoo
<Cin> nemilar: works == does not crash?
<dn4> would a webcrawler work?
<nemilar> Cin: affirmative
<Cin> cool
<Cin> nemilar: must just be a debian thing
<codyduncan> okay
<codyduncan> so
<nemilar> silly debians
<codyduncan> I've returned
<nemilar> Cin: does not crash in centos
<codyduncan> to restate my problem:
<codyduncan> Having read multiple pages in the wiki, and finding either no answers, or answers that lead to dead ends (as in no solution, or a solution that I apparently do not have the ability to implement), I am still facing the same problem, namely, I am unable to connect to wifi.  I recognize, after browsing the forums for the last two days, that this is a very common problem, but alas, none of the suggested solutions seemed to be right for my situation.
<codyduncan> So, I am using Gutsy, on an AMD64, and using a Broadcom 4318 wireless card.  Upon first booting Ubuntu (the only OS on my laptop, as I ditched windows all together in search of greener pastures [greener even than those seen in the default XP desktop background]) I found that network manager was not recognizing any wireless networks.
<codyduncan> I tried using restricted drivers to install the firmware for my card, and while that made it such that wireless networks were found (so I assume my card was working to some degree)  I was not able to connect to my own network.  Each time I tried to connect, the key wouldn't go through.  I'm now guessing that my best bet is to go the route of ndiswrapper, but I'm confused about how to go about using this.
<nemilar> Cin: have you tried it in Konsole?
<Cin> nemilar: no, i tried it in gnome-terminal
<bardyr> codyduncan, use ndiswrapper with the windows xp drivers, broadcome support in linux sucks really but works great with ndiswrapper
<nemilar> I'm gonna try it in konsole now
<bazhang> codyduncan: have you read up on using ndiswrapper?
<codyduncan> I've read
<Cin> nemilar: what terminals were centos and gentoo tried in?
<codyduncan> but either something was screwy, or I am too inexperienced to make sense of it
<nemilar> Cin: gentoo was gnome-terminal, centos was in konsole
<codyduncan> and also
<Cin> ah, i see
<codyduncan> I found so many different methods online, it seemed, to use ndiswrapper, that I wasn't sure which to follow
<bazhang> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soldats> kyleBAKED, was your question answered
<nemilar> Cin: yeah, crashes in konsole on ubuntu, too
<nemilar> def. a debian thing
<codyduncan> so basically
<nemilar> I am going to write them an angry letter!
<codyduncan> I am now at the point to take on ndiswrapper
<codyduncan> but I am not sure how to go about it
<bod_> !enter | codyduncan
<ubotu> codyduncan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<codyduncan> I've looked at the wiki
<Cin> nemilar: well. i might submit a bug report but i don't think it is -that- urgent, clearly it isn't so common otherwise it would've cropped up
<codyduncan> understood.
<bod_> thanks
<bod_> codyduncan, the best documentation would be ubuntu docs
<bazhang> best  read up on it further codyduncan unless someone here wants to walk you through it step by step
<bod_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bardyr> codyduncan, ndiswrapper is really easy, apt-get install build-essentials, then download the latest release and make && sudo make install it
<bod_> codyduncan, found in there
<codyduncan> I don't want to hassle anyone, but if anyone can send me to a difinitive source, I mean one that isn't going to send me all over the place until I find myself back where I started, that would be appreciated.  If I still am bewildered, I will come back, tail between my legs, looking for a kind heart to lead me along.
<sior> hi!
<narg> Does anyone know of a tool that will check to see if an mp3 is corrupted?
<bod_> hi
<phuzion> Ok, I'm looking to move my uTorrent settings to my uTorrent in Ubuntu, where would I place them?
<phuzion> I'm running uTorrent under wine
<navaburo> When I start another window manager on my second X screen it steals the keyboard. How do I get it to share the kbd between screens?
<tatami> I have installed frostwire, but when I click on the application to run it, nothing happens
<navaburo> tatami, try running it from a terminal
<amigappc> ha, no i can ask my question again
<tatami> I appear to have java installed though, i have java-gcj-compat installed
<amigappc> i need some help with my laptop and ubuntu because i got no sound
<bazhang> http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=176 codyduncan
<tatami> navaburo: that would be "frostwire" in term?
<navaburo> probably
<tatami> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<phuzion> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nemilar> Cin: yeah, nobody makes their top that small
<bazhang> codyduncan: just substitute your drivers for the one in the walkthrough
<Ubuntu_User451> Is it possible to see remote SSH sessions in the terminal?
<codyduncan> bazhang superb
<tatami> Okay, how do install a .bin file/
<amigappc> i need help because i have complett NO SOUND
<[deXter]> How can one install unbutu from an ISO file within windows, directly, without using any external bootable device?
<bazhang> back in a bit
<|ns|nR8> vmware i believe [deXter]
 * Ubuntu_User451 over and out... this IRC client is hard to look at
<[deXter]> Without VMware
<[deXter]> I know there's a way.. I read about it somewhere but I can't find it anymore..
<tatami> How do i handle the JRE .bin file/
<soldats> maybe using alcohol 120 and mounting the image but i dont know if it will work you need to have it partitioned
<Jimche> Hey Does any1 know or understand how to use WINE ?
<joeb3_> tatami, chmod 755 file.bin.  then ./file.bin
<nat6138> Jimche: Download a .exe and open it with wine.
<joeb3_> tatami, assuming it is not already executable.
<spiffman> hi all, i have serious issues... what should i do if gnome login crashes whenever it tries to open?
<Jimche> yeh but when i use it the program comes up with computer language
<soldats> Jimche, might be a good question in #winehq
<Jimche> ahh ok thanks
<spiffman> is there some way to "reset" gnome, or change the desktop manager I'm using through terminal?
<soldats> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tatami> joeb3_: thanks. Can you explain to me what is chmod, and why did I have to use it on a bin if some of them are executable?
<soldats> will restart gnome
<soldats> tatami, chmod changes permissions so a certain user can access them
<tatami> soldats: ahh... thats wierd, I would expect it just to prompt me for a sudo password
<joeb3_> tatami, the last time I downloaded java, the bin file was not executable.
<spiffman> soldats: thanks, but restarting isn't the issue... gnome refuses to open. If i go through terminal and type xstart, i get "error starting GNOME" and almost nothing works
<phuzion> How would I make a shortcut on my desktop to a win32 application that I need to run through Wine?
<soldats> spiffman, is there any X11 errors or xorg errors
<tatami> huh...
<tatami> wow frostwire still ownt ruN!
<tatami> "OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<tatami> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<tatami> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<tatami> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<tatami> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<tatami> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<FloodBot1> tatami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spiffman> soldats: just the gnome settings daemon error
<lgc> Hi. Is someone knowledgeable with sending faxes?
<guest22> Does anyone know what's happened to launchpad.net? (I'm referring to the strange character substitutions on all pages.) Has it been hacked?
<soldats> spiffman, when did this happen and what were you doing when it happened
<spiffman> soldats: one time it said that the greeting screen is crashing, another time it kept trying and eventually gave me the ubuntu blue screen of death
<patogen> How can I check the health of a laptop?
<soldats> spiffman, so are you in terminal right now
<patogen> I might get one that is used.. and it seems to be ok
<patogen> But I want to know if it's really ...
<soldats> patogen, that question might be better said in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Brainwave> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lgc> !fax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<amigappc> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<patogen> soldats: Why is that? I need some software from within ubuntu to check it ...
<spiffman> I was messing with glib and gtk+... installed them both, when i restarted all went to hell... so in terminal i uninstalled them, but nothing was fixed
<spiffman> ^ for soldats
<amigappc> anybody can help me with my laptop and no sound problem ?
<zanegdff> hi
<Scunizi> lgc whats your question
<pariah> hey
<zanegdff> someone help me please
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i have a big problem, i uninstalled kubuntu-desktop and everything that came with it, and when i restarted i couldn't use my mouse or my keyboard!
<kezzy> hey
<EnsignRedshirt> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soldats> patogen, well first you should keep your question to 1 line. also if most of the time if everything works fine its probly ok. if youwant to check to see if it works with ubuntu download the livecd for the correct architecture and run the livecd to make sure everything runs properly
<zanegdff> the iso image when you open it there are no exe files how to install then
<VvWolverinevV> wait, nvm, it just took a long time to regain control, lol
<zanegdff> please help
<kezzy> Is there a way to boot my current windows installation inside ubuntu using a virtual machine or something of that sort? Not a fresh install of xp
<spiffman> soldats: i also tried deleting some .conf files, but the problem doesn't seem to pertain to configuration... is there a way to salvage it or am i looking at an os reinstall?
<bod_> zanegdff,  an iso is an exact image of a cd
<bod_> zanegdff, you burn it to a cd then use it like an original cd
<zanegdff> but then how do i  install i do not have a cd writer
<soldats> spiffman, a nasty solution is to remove gdm via "sudo aptitude remove gdm" then after that do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<venger_> kezzy, try out virtualbox
<kezzy> thats..impressive zanegdff
<guest22> What's happened to launchpad.net? (I'm referring to the strange character substitutions on all pages.) Has it been hacked?
<venger_> amigappc, does your sound card show up in aplay -l?
<zanegdff> yes
<kezzy> Vanger, I was just look at that, Will it boot any windows installation, even from another HDD?
<codyduncan> so, while trying to install ndiswrapper, based on instructions from http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=176 , I get the following error upon tring to apt-get ndiswrapper: "unable to find a source package for ndiswrapper"
<zanegdff> yes
<patogen> soldats: Well yes it works fine ... it was slow to install but it works like a charm ... but I want to know like the disks risk of hardware failure...
<Scunizi> guest22 looks fine from my end
<soldats> spiffman, you might be able to try the second command i gave you first if you want to keet the graphic display manager for the login. otherwise try to remove gdm as well
<amigappc> venger_:  maybe, he shows something up ... HDA Intel ...
<soldats> patogen, how old is it
<kezzy> I thought virtualbox only works with fresh installs of xp, I didnt know you were able to point it at your old windows parition
<patogen> soldats: I'm not sure ... 3-4 years
<bullgard4> What progam will create a 'machine object', for example /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kfileshare.mo, and what is its purpose or use?
<soldats> patogen, has it been dropped at all
<patogen> soldats: Not that I know of
<venger_> kezzy, not that i know of, have you checked their FAQ?  i'd imagine you'd have to image or convert it somehow
<guest22> Scunizi: Nothing strange at all? For example, on the top level page, I see "Delete packages erom yotr PPA" and "Branch eeeds".
<spiffman> soldats: k i uninstalled gdm and tried that other line, but i'm still in the same boat... i'll try a restart and see if anything changes
<codyduncan> I need help with an error I got trying to apt-get ndiswrapper "Unable to find a source package for ndiswrapper"
<kezzy> venger, You think its possible though? and No I havent checked that.
<Scunizi> guest22: nope.. looks very normal
<soldats> patogen,  well firstly id listen to the hdd spin up and make sure it sounds "not TOO loud" also when its spinning make sure it doesnt get TOO hot
<venger_> kezzy, thats where i'd start virtualbox.org i do believe
<kezzy> Sounds good venger, if I dont find anything there, Ill be back
<jedounet> j'ai cru ke j'allai jamais y arriver
<guest22> Scunizi: Strange, must be some local configuration issue. Thanks.
<Scunizi> guest22: np
<zylstra555> Hello, Apt-get keeps prompting for my Linux CD. I have a perfectly good internet connection, and a not so great CD drive... how do I get it to just download from the internet, and not attempt to copy from the CD?
<venger_> amigappc, so you do show something?
<soldats> spiffman, the second command i gave you will attempt to recreate the xorg.conf to something that is useable. so a restart is a must but when you login it will be in textmode until you try startx again
<spiffman> soldats: gdm uninstall finished successfully, but nothing was fixed...
<ArthurArchnix> In add/remove, under preferences, you can uncheck the box beside CDROM to make it stop using it.
<Scunizi> zylstra555: check your repository lists and uncheck CD as an option
<phuzion> my logitech marble mouse has these buttons on it that are usually configured to click back and forward in browsers automatically, but now it doesn't work.  Any ideas on how to get them working in at least firefox?
<amigappc> venger_: Karte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<zylstra555> I dont have a GUI... using the terminal only
<ArthurArchnix> zylstra555: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArthurArchnix> zylstra555: Comment out the cd.
<patogen> soldats: I check that ... but I would like to know if there's some software that can check the vitality of the hardware
<soldats> phuzion, what were you doing when it stopped working
<spiffman> soldats: ok i understand what the lines you sent me do, but restarting and doing a new xstart still brings me to the ssame spot
<zylstra555> ArthurArchnix: Deb CDROM:
<phuzion> soldats, it never worked
<phuzion> soldats, in ubuntu, that is
<ArthurArchnix> zylstra555: Yeah.
<venger_> amigappc, have you messed with alsa mixer yet, also you can test /usr/share/sounds/alsa files using aplay
<zylstra555> ArthurArchnix: Thanks
<bod_> phuzion, same problem here
<zylstra555> testing...
<soldats> phuzion, well there are options i believe for that, that you can edit in the xorg.conf but i cant remember what site i found it on. oogle might help for xorg.conf configuration
<EnsignRedshirt> zylstra555: Don't forget to 'sudo apt-get update' after you change the file.
<ArthurArchnix> zylstra555: No problem. You'll have to update before upgrading or installing so that apt knows not to look at your cdrom
<amigappc> venger_: i can play sounds, but i hear nothing.
<bod_> soldats, ive tried that,.,.it doesnt work,.,.i have the same problem
<zylstra555> EnsignRedshirt: Already did.
<zylstra555> Success! Thanks everyone!
<venger_> amigappc, run alsamixer in a term and up all the volume knobs
<soldats> amigappc, whats the prob again
<soldats> err nevermind
<Dusti[n]> i wanna make use of my computer now that i have linux. any ideas on what i should get into?
<amigappc> soldats:
<bod_> Dusti[n], programming
<soldats> amigappc, do what venger_ said
<amigappc> soldats: i have no sound. i have turned all volume up
<phuzion> Dusti[n], Is there anything you did a lot of on Windows?  If so, continue doing it on Ubuntu
<soldats> amigappc, is your voulume manager set to use alsa
<amigappc> venger_: i did it 20 times ... with the alsamixergui i saw, that i cant turn IEC958 up. the arent up and i cant turn them up
<amigappc> soldats: jepp it is
<Dusti[n]> well i kinda ment server wise. isnt linux good for that?
<bod_> Dusti[n], the server edition is
<venger_> amigappc, IEC958 should be for a spdif fiber optic connection
<bullgard4> What progam will create a 'machine object', for example /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kfileshare.mo, and what is its purpose or use?
<sketzski> evening everyone. i have what i think will be an easily answered question (hoping). how do i get ubuntu to update Rhythmbox to the latest version?
<Dusti[n]> whats the diffrence?
<bod_> Dusti[n], ones for home use,. the others for being a server
<venger_> amigappc, do you have some headphones or something as an alternate test?
<soldats> amigappc, so im sure you did everything the forums told you to do right
<amigappc> venger_: and the other conexant CX20549 (venice) is up
<Dusti[n]> obvious, but what makes them good for home or server
<amigappc> yeah i have a headset. i will plug it in
<amigappc> venger_: so i plug it in and i hear nothing
<venger_> soldats, do you remember that alsa setup command that lets you pick the sound device?
<jc> can anyone help me with installing wine?  More specifically I had to uninstall it and then when I reinstalled it from the repository there is no menu option for it under the applications menu
<barex> hi....................
<Dusti[n]> jc: did you use the add/remove tool?
<kezzy> well, no one is answering in the vbox channal, and I'm not seeing anything about it under their FAQ
<kezzy> damn it
<jc> Dusti[n]: No I just Synaptic
<spiffman> soldats: i guess it comes down to reinstalling ubuntu... *sigh*... anything else i should try?
<soldats> venger_, "alsamixer -options" is to do that
<stunatra> jc, sometimes you have to logout and login again for that to take effect.
<oboy03> hey guys
<jc> stunatra: tried that no good
<Dusti[n]> hello
<soldats> spiffman, you could try "sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<oboy03> does anybody here experience corrupt updates?
<oboy03> im using 7.10
<Dusti[n]> nope
<soldats> i dont update so no.
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: Try switching to the main servers.
<barex> hi, anyone know what the best multimedia player 4 ogg,mp3,mp4,mpeg, etc??
<spiffman> soldats: that gives me "invalid operation reinstall"
<jc> Dusti[n]: I also used apt-get install wine after a apt-get remove wine --purge
<stunatra> barex, VLC
<EnsignRedshirt> jc:  Maybe this has changed in the latest versions of Ubuntu, but when I last used wine, it was only a command line program.
<barex> stunatra, where i can get it?
<soldats> spiffman, maybe "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<stunatra> barex, it should be in the repos.
<oboy03> im updating this libpcre3
<oboy03> and it says that the installer is corrupt
<oboy03> i updated again and the same thing happens
<Dusti[n]> jc: I just used the add/remove utility thenupdated from there
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: Do, sudo apt-get clean
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: Then try again.
<oboy03> kk thanks
<jc> Dusti[n]: ok I'll give that a try I'll remove it again the then try the add/remove to get it again
<dbmood1> hi quick q is there a 64bit version of gutsy for an intel chip - i'm new to 64bit just read em64 in bios -rofl
<dbmood1> -can i use the amd64 thing or ...
<barex> stunatra, can i get it in live-mode?
<oboy03> thanks arthur thate solved it
<Dusti[n]> jc; kk i had that problem before also, but when i use the add/remove it worked fine for me
<stunatra> barex, live mode?
<oboy03> i gotta have a notebook on these commands
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: No problem. That command clears out downloaded installations.
<spiffman> soldats: thanks a ton, but i think there are more than a few things messing up, aptitude doesn't even find ubuntu-desktop, nor does it let me install it. i'm going for the reinstall, hooray for coffee!
<Genjimoto> how do i easily switch between Xorg and Xgl X11 servers??
<oboy03> does any body know if open arena work on ubuntu? as well as VDRIFT?
<soldats> spiffman, ok man. im sure aptitude should work but i dont remember the name for ubuntu-desktop
<dbmood1> !64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<barex> stunatra, i mean live-mode-cd, before installing
<stunatra> barex, I don't believe so.
<dbmood1> wait so i use the amd64 iso ?
<naitse2> hi
<amigappc> soldats: alsamixer -options get a "alsamixer: invalid option -- o"
<soldats> spiffman, i guess if nothing else has worked a reinstall should do it
<naitse2> there is any way to install ubuntu from a linux bootdisk like slackware?
<oboy03> how do i install *.package files
<zetheroo> is there an irc room for crossover office?
<jc> Dusti[n]: ugg I can't reinstall from add/remove I'll try logging off and logging back on and see if that helps be right back
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: What's a package file?
<naitse2>  there is any way to install ubuntu from a linux bootdisk like slackware?
<dbmood1> maybe
<naitse2> without cdrom or internet
<dbmood1> you can debootstrap no ?
<sam__>  can someone send me a link so i can  get macromedia flash to work on ubuntu 7.1?
<dbmood1> oh that ... no you can't really - you need net or a networked thing
<sam__> please
<astro76> !flashissue | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<oboy03> ArthurArchnix: i downloaded vdrift, it has a file extension .package
<sam__> so flash doesnt work in ubuntu
<sam__> what a piece of junk
<oboy03> it works on me
<chris__> what??
<chris__> Flash does work.
<sam__> how?
<fatedkiss> sam__, 64 bit ubuntu
<dbmood1> flash does work sam
<gidim> Depends on the flash.
<sam__> how do i get it to work
<chris__> What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<sam__> youtube frezes my box
<oboy03> try to watch a video in youtube
<soldats> amigappc, the best i can say is man alsamixer or man amixer. there is someone here who is very good with alsa but he hasnt shown up yet. look for crimsun and ask him. sorry i cant help you more
<oboy03> then there is a link there for flash
<chris__> Your probably using the outdated plugin.
<gidim> Gnash is good.
<chris__> Do you have compiz enabled?
<chris__> !flash | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<venger_> soldats, i was recalling alsaconf which is in alsa-utils but its on debian.  i'm not sure what else to he could do other than find an ubuntu guide
<soldats> !sound > amigappc just make sure youve done all of these steps first
<gidim> Flash was easy to get working on 64-bit Gutsy . . . now getting Wine to play EQ on the other hand...
<oboy03> anyone here playing vdrift on ubuntu?
<codyduncan> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, but am having trouble with some directions, someone wanna help me out?
<sam__> i need a simple way to install flash
<kezzy> haha Gidim
<codyduncan> should be simple, the instructions say to run a few commands in a directory
<jordan17> hay is any one here good with installing programs from source that would volunteer to help me out ????
<sam__> cant someone just post a url that i can click on and it will work
<gidim> But GuildWars worked flawlessly, how's that for irony?
<soldats> venger_, im not sure. i havent messed with my sound card configuration since gentoo. in ubuntu it worked out of the box
<dbmood1> SAM
<dbmood1> cool it
<dbmood1> do you want flash ?
<dbmood1> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: I found some info on package http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/    It also tells you how to install it.
<kezzy> Sam, things arent that easy.
<codyduncan> how does one go about running a command in a directory?
<cube_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soldats> sam__, go to the adobe site and install the flash tar.gz and follow the directions
<oboy03> thanks again arthur
<spiffman> codyduncan! sup man, its alfredo!
<gidim> I swear, if I could get EQ working in Gutsy under Wine, I'd wipe my Windows partition. :D
<pranith> hi guys
<codyduncan> fredo!
<dbmood1> 32-bit packages: The Ubuntu 7.10 package is available here. Just download the package for your release, double-click the file, and install the package. For other releases, download and extract this archive and double-click the corresponding file to your release.
<spiffman> aahaha
<kezzy> haha no kidding gidim
<pranith> can anyone tell me how to use gtalk in linux?
<kezzy> thats the ONLY reason im running windows right now
<ArthurArchnix> oboy03: You juts have to scroll down. Essentially, you should just execute the package file.
<dbmood1> sorry for the paste but sam is spamming this channel
<kezzy> god damned games
<pranith> i mean any alternative for that?
<gidim> Me too. Ubuntu will save us, in time.
<venger_> soldats, thats why i'm running ubuntu to get spoiled and stupid
<kezzy> you may be the person i should ask this gidim
<kezzy> know how I would boot my old windows parition in ubuntu using virutal box or anything of that sort?
<gidim> I just don't feel like shelling out for Cedega when I paid for the games, playing them should not cost me more, unless the game states otherwise.
<jeffMASTERflex> pranith: pidgin has a jabber account setting to configure your gtalk account
<kezzy> cedega?
<codyduncan> spiffman in the lab coding?
<gidim> Wine with cutting-edge support for a monthly fee.
<pranith> jeffMASTERflex, i want to use VOIP, to make calls
<kezzy> oh boo
<gidim> It's a fork.
<gidim> But more games work with it.
<soldats> venger_, lol, i switch back and forth. i still love the "other" one
<kezzy> war3?
<jeffMASTERflex> pranith: nope sorry, can't help there
<spiffman> codyduncan not quite... my computer went insane
<kezzy> cause thats what I want
<pranith> :(
<gidim> And by paying, you get to tell them what games you want them to work on next.
<kezzy> although gridwars keeps me happy for hours
<pranith> jeffMASTERflex, what about tapioca?
<kezzy> haha well that'd be nice
<gidim> WarCraft 3 works in Cedega last I saw.
<pranith> jeffMASTERflex, does'nt it work?
<kezzy> how well though?
<codyduncan> mine is just still dumb
<gidim> It's $5 a month if I remember right.
<fatedkiss> anyone know the syntax for termianl so i can change what java plugin im using?
<kezzy> ooo
<kezzy> thats not too bad
<gidim> I just don't feel like paying that.
<kezzy> lazy
<jeffMASTERflex> pranith: i know nothin of tapioca or voip software, sorry
<gidim> That's how they get you.
<kezzy> true
<gidim> I already pay $30 a month for two EQ accounts. I play on FV.
<codyduncan> though, I am digging this new setup, even without wireless or flash
<spiffman> what you trying to do?
<sam__> cAN I PUT IE7 ON UBUNTU?
<kezzy> I played on xegony when i played
<kezzy> you can
<codyduncan> I'm trying to setup ndiswrapper so I can use a windows driver for my wireless card
<kezzy> but why?
<zetheroo> is there an irc chat for crossover office?
<kezzy> why in gods name would you put IE7 on ubuntu?
<singlesun> LOL
<gidim> IE7 is evil.
<singlesun> wow... fun time to step in here.. LOL
<gidim> Why do people put Windows on an Apple?
<EnsignRedshirt> kezzy: To test web pages...
<gidim> Just to do it.
<kezzy> very true
<kezzy> oh shh ensign
<ganesh> help me to update the grub when i copied a filesystem into another partition...
<kezzy> thats not a good reason
<zetheroo> sam__: why would you want to use IE7 in Ubuntu ?
<soldats> !ot > gidim
<kezzy> gidim, 50 Cleric is the highest i got.
<soldats> !ot > kezzy
<spiffman> exciting... i may have to come over soon to get the ubuntu install disk and reinstall it completely...
<kezzy> oh fine soldats.
<bkar> when one does a command    compiz --replace gconf   does it replace gconf? how one would get it back to gconf? am not sure what is being replaced
<spiffman> still haven't given up quite yet
<codyduncan> yeah, you left that here
<singlesun> lol... ok... i will change this topic.... umm... away from IE7 and ubuntu... does anyone know if there is a decent GUI based app python related for ubuntu?
<crdlb> bkar: no, not exactly ...
<codyduncan> me neither
<jeffMASTERflex> bkar: instead of using gconf for configuration, compiz would use its own config files
<crdlb> bkar: gconf is the plugin you're starting compiz with (you really should just leave that off and let it use ccp automatically)
<soldats> singlesun, huh. most of the apps in ubuntu are written in python
<joeKr> I was trying to share my wireless card ra0 via eth0 for another PC without wireless (like "Internet Connection Sharing" in Windows) and I have somehow created (in ifconfig) ra0:avahi and wmaster0-00, and now my wireless doesn't work.  What did I do, how can I restore wireless, and how can I share wireless?
<crdlb> bkar: compiz is replacing the official gnome window manager, metacity
<soldats> crdlb, metacity --replace
<bkar> crdlb and to get back the metacity is metacity --replace?
<singlesun> soldats, i mean... how do you launch the interactive interface to do programming in python on ubuntu... i just switched over from winblows a little while ago
<crdlb> bkar: yup
<crdlb> bkar: or just use System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<crdlb> setting it to None will start metacity
<codyduncan> so how does one run a command in a directory?
<bkar> crdlb okay thank you, i just dont want to make this as permanent changes
<singlesun> soldats, is there a gui based app you can use... instead of running python in term?
<spiffman> what kind of command? like a shell command?
<soldats> singlesun, open a terminal and type python. youll get the python interface. if you want the gui-ish one youll need to install "idle"
<codyduncan> remember who you're talking to
<ganesh> help me to update the grub when i copied a filesystem into another partition...
<crdlb> bkar: so run 'compiz --replace'
<crdlb> no gconf
<spiffman> hehe... ok... what IS the command
<bkar> crdlb-> okay thanks
<codyduncan> I don't know, I am following instructions on http://www.grillbar.org/wordpress/?p=176 that someone directed me to
<singlesun> soldats, yeah... that is what i was referring to.... i will check out this idle package real quick. ;) thx man
<codyduncan> the command is there
<kezzy> how I would boot my old windows parition in ubuntu using virutal box or anything of that sort?
<codyduncan> basically, I extracted the .tar for ndiswrapper
<soldats> codyduncan, cd /path/to/dir then run whatever command you want
<gidi1> I never do that, I merely mount the partition. I don't want to run a Windows VM under Ubuntu.
<codyduncan> and need to take it from there
<gidi1> I also made sure all my partitions are FAT32 for maximum compatibility.
<EnsignRedshirt> ouch
<kezzy> good idea, but you see, I play games
<gidi1> It's sad, but it had to be done. I miss EXT3.
<bkar> kezzy-> not booting your old partition, you have to install an xp on a virtual box vdi or vmware  vdmk virtual disk
<kezzy> which is where it hits me
<spiffman> ok... you already did the remove command?
<kezzy> theres no way to boot an already installed version of windows?
<codyduncan> removed the old ndiswrapper, yes
<singlesun> soldats, thx man ... thats exactly what i was looking for ;)
<soldats> singlesun, cool
<bkar> kezzy-> not from a virtual box or vmware
<codyduncan> when I tried to apt-get the ndiswrapper I got an error
<kezzy> damn it.
<spiffman> what error?
<bkar> kezzy-> however you can mount those old partitions within virtualbox or vmware
<bkar> just cant attempt to boot of it
<bkar> off of*
<codyduncan> I tried again, and got "Unable to find a source package for ndiswrapper"
<jc> Dusti[n]: well I've rebooted and when I look under add/Remove I can't select wine
<kezzy> mounting them in vbox would only allow me to edit the files
<kezzy> not run programs
<kezzy> correct?
<bkar> correcto mundo
<bkar> wait, maybe it wil, like you're network accessing a file..i have not tried though..you can try and let us know
<spiffman> try 'sudo apt-get update' and then try again
<codyduncan> same problem
<kezzy> well if it doesnt work
<kezzy> im just buying cedega
<venger_> kezzy if you have an nvidia card try your luck with wine, some games actually run such as Lotro
<sixpence> kezzy: Pfft Buying Cedega? Nice.
<adelie42> is there an easy way to set bindings for a 10 button mouse other than messing with the xorg.conf?
<jc> spiffman: I don't know if you were replying to me, but I tried the apt-get update and I still can not select wine from add/remove
<phuzion> Is it possible to move an install of firefox from windows to linux with all of the bookmarks, extensions, etc?
<spiffman> jc: i wasn't, sorry :P
<kezzy> Venger_ Its the ammount of games im playing, Hellgate london, UT3, Warcraft 3, planetside, etc
<kezzy> so theres so many i need Really good support
<adelie42> jc: had the same problem. don't know why, but if you just use synaptic package manager from the system -> administration menu, and search for wine, it works just fine
<kezzy> Sixpence, Yessssss
<jc> spiffman: thats ok it was worht the try anyway
<sixpence> kezzy: ... hah
<gidi1> At least you didn't say WoW.
<kezzy> sixpence : I need the game lovin, or imma be a windows whore forever
<adelie42> kezzy: you would likely be best to get a subscription to cedega
<codyduncan> yeah man, no dice, same error "Unable to find a source package for ndiswrapper"
<spiffman> cody, i'm gonna find out where the ndiswrapper repositories are, that'll let you get the dependencies
<kezzy> Gidi1 : Ive already done that, 53 troll rogue
<kezzy> Adelie42 : Thats what I'm thinking.
<jc> adelie42: but when I install it that way there I don't get the menu option for wine installed
<adelie42> jc: menu option?
<sixpence> kezzy: What game? What's the problem?
<gidi1> I refuse to bend to Cedega. I will get my games working in Wine all by myself or die trying.
<kezzy> Sixpence : ubuntu hates games
<kezzy> Sixpence : or rather, windows hates ubuntu
<sixpence> kezzy: What game?
<IndyGunFreak> kezzy: its not that ubuntu hates games, if you have Linux games, they run fine, its better to say Game makers hate linux
<gidi1> Ubuntu means what? Humanity to others, death to games?
<venger_> jc: wine doesn't show up for me on add/remove, did you try synaptic ?
<jc> adelie42: this is the second time I've installed, the first time (I don't remember how I installed it) I ended up with a wine section under the applications menu which had a nice Programs subsection with my installed programs in it
<kezzy> Gidi1 : Sorry, im a bitch for the easy route
<kezzy> Sixpence : war3, UT3, hellgate, vangaurd, a ton of other games
<gidi1> If I wanted the easy route, I'd be a happy Windows user and not a reluctant Windows user.
<sixpence> kezzy: UT3 is going to have a Linux port
<sixpence> kezzy: By War3 do you mean Warcraft 3?
<kezzy> I do
<gidi1> Yes.
<kezzy> and thats impressive..
<sixpence> kezzy: :-P Only a dislexic person couldn't get that workin on Linux.
<kezzy> what?!
<kezzy> dog damn it
<kezzy> I mean god!
<kezzy> ;_P
<amr> hi
<sixpence> kezzy: :-P
<sixpence> kezzy: What problems you having with War3?
<jc> venger_: It installs fro synaptic just no nice menu like before, I just don't remember how I got the nice menu the first time
<kezzy> sixpence : no but really, how?
<sixpence> kezzy: :-| There are tonnes of guides out there on the subject.
<sixpence> Tonnnnes
<kezzy> Sixpence, honestly I havent even tried it...cause i figured it wouldnt work
<sixpence> kezzy: O.o
<sixpence> kezzy: Then you may as well go back to Windows. Hell no, it's not going to work on your first try
<kezzy> i always figured linux = no games
<sixpence> kezzy: This is Linux, son.
<sixpence> kezzy: Wow...
<sixpence> kezzy: War3 will, in most cases, run better on Linux than Windows.
<sixpence> As well as many other games.
<spiffman> codyduncan, alright well i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<kezzy> Thats a given.
<IndyGunFreak> Games on Linux, some work well, alot of them barely work, many of them don't wrk at all.
<gidi1> Now, if only the game makers would stop relying on DirectX.
<venger_> jc: you talking about the Applications menu items?
<kezzy> i love me some direct X
<gidi1> I love me some OpenGL.
<jc> venger_: yes the Applications menu
<kezzy> Why cant they make directX work in ubuntu?
<sixpence> kezzy: :-|
<gidi1> Because MS doesn't release the code.
<kezzy> Oh
<sixpence> kezzy: Go read a guide.
<kezzy> Bastards.
<venger_> jc, well its only good for the default WINEPREFIX really, what you going to do when you start running multiple prefixes?
<kezzy> Sixpence : Point me to one you'd recomment?
<kezzy> ...recommend..
<sixpence> kezzy: Fine -.-
<bkar> !language | kezzy
<ubotu> kezzy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kezzy> Sixpence : <#
<gidi1> I had thought they were working on a DirectX clone that was free of proprietary.
<kezzy> my bad, i forgot the 12 year olds in here learning about ubuntu.
<sixpence> kezzy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45407
<kezzy> Sixpence : <3x10
<kezzy> Thanks a ton
<gidi1> I've pimped Ubuntu out to 12 year olds. Honest.
<singlesun> anyone know of any good guides for programming in python? only other languages ive done are visual basic and turbo pascal
<sixpence> He's going to have to lear2Gentoo
<jc> venger_: I know its only good for the default WINEPREFIX, but really only run one at the moment, I'mm trying really hard to get off of windows alltogether
<IndyGunFreak> kezzy: its not just for 12yr olds, its just not necessary in a forum on htis topic.
<soldats> singlesun, google "how to think like a computer scientist"
<singlesun> jc, you and me both
<IndyGunFreak> and adds nothing to the discussion.
<sono> Hi everyone. Anyone has downloaded de lin6usb driver lately? The site is currently down.
<astro76> singlesun: python has superb online docs... http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<soldats> its python based and very good
<codyduncan> spiffman I have suitable directions for what I'm trying to do, I'm just too inexperienced to even follow them
<lgc> !MODEM
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<jc> Venger_: but now that I've reinstalled it I don't even have that
<codyduncan> ridiculous?  yes.
<singlesun> soldats, astro76 i will check those out... thanks ;)
<venger_> jc,  you went with a winehq install?
<astro76> singlesun: also this free book http://www.diveintopython.org/
<singlesun> astro76, thx
<soldats> diveintopython is very good
<IndyGunFreak> is there a better way to insall wine, than from Winehq?
<jc> venger_: well I think so I added winehq to my list of repositories and then installed it via synaptic - should I have done it differently?
<schwepps> IndyGunFreak, uhhh... apt?
<ericvw> What is the reverse sequencing instead of Alt+Tab to switch between windows?
<ericvw> because Alt+Shift+Tab doesn't work
<venger_> jc, just curious i've done the same thing but didn't lose my menu and there bitch posts about uninstalling wine and it leaving the menus
<gidi1> I read the guide and added the repository and ran synaptic.
<IndyGunFreak> schwepps: sure, but what i'm saying is, someone insinuated adding the wine repo was bad, i was just curious what the issue was.. .i've always installed via the wine repo, for several years
<schwepps> ericvw, you can check and configure it in system->pref->keyboard shortcuts
<tehquickness> anyone know why my harddrive would be slowing down?
<IndyGunFreak> jc: did you say wine isn't in your menu?
<singlesun> soldats, the reason im looking into python is because im trying to throw away my windows usage... however i have to do alot of work in visual studio... and ive been told that it doesnt run well on gnu/linux
<jc> IndyGunFreak: yep I just installed it and its not in my menu - kind of driving me nuts tonight
<soldats> singlesun, ahh did you see the PM
<IndyGunFreak> jc: are you sure it installed?
<schwepps> tehquickness, gutsy?
<tehquickness> yeah
<tehquickness> schwepps: yes
<schwepps> tehquickness, kill trackerd
<tehquickness> schwepps: would this be during the boot as well?
<Genjimoto> anyone know of a mirror of the "Howto switch between Xgl and Xorg via GDM" howto? the page goes to a dead link.
<alexander> hey, I'm trying to get flash to work in Firefox (for instance to work w/ Youtube) but can't seem to get it installed
<schwepps> trackerd is a virus that ubuntu devs added to gutsy to slow older computers down to a crawl
<jc> IndyGunFreak: yes its installed, I can run winecfg from the command line and it brings up the config window
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<schwepps> tehquickness, during boot? dunno
<venger_> jc:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650738
<IndyGunFreak> jc: thats strnage, never had an issue like that
<tehquickness> schwepps: yeah overall it is just really slugish, the boot has become a lot longer
<alexander> IndyGunFreak: is that a fact? ya I've tried to install the plug-in from the adobe site without any luck.  How long has this been broken?
<ericvw> schwep: I checked that
<cwillu> any canadians in the channel?
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: at least a couple weeks, but if you installed it from the adobe site, it should work..,  thats how i installed it beofre they had a fix, and it worked fine
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: are you using 64bit?
<ericvw> schwepps: I checked that and it doesn't have the shortcut for moving backwards
<alexander> IndyGunFreak: I believe 32 bit, how can I check whether it's been intsalled in Firefox, if through Tools > Add ons then it isn't installed correctly
<soldats> alexander, open firefox and type in the address bar "about:plugins"
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: no... that simply lists extensions, do what soldats said
<cwillu> openoffice seems to have difficulties spellchecking if you told ubuntu you live in canada
<IndyGunFreak> cwillu: cuz you canadians are difficult.. :)
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know a fix for no sound and when trying to run alsamixer "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<alexander> it doesn't look like it's installed somehow
<alexander> I downloaded the rpm from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: then you didn't install it right, are you sure your'e not using 64bit?
<alexander> used alien to create a debian package
<alexander> and installed it
<skyhook> hi, does anyone know where to change the fonts on the desktop?
<soldats> alexander, are you sure the install via the adobe site worked.
<mkquist> alexander: i removed and reinstalled it even...
<skyhook> specifically the size
<alexander> IndyGunFreak: no I'm not sure actually, how can I check
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: uname -r in a terminal
<soldats> lol beat me to it^
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: sorry, uname -a
<alexander> i686
<IndyGunFreak> hmmm
<IndyGunFreak> then you're doing something wrong
<alexander> :)
<alexander> now we're on the same page
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: did you download the source package from adobe.com and install it
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<jc> venger_: That worked thanks!
<soldats> alexander, download the tar again and follow the directions from the site. dont use alien this time
<alexander> I downloaded the *rpm* from here:
<alexander> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<IndyGunFreak> YOU USED FREAKIN ALIEN FOR FLASH!!!
<IndyGunFreak> are you nuts?
<alexander> I couldn't download the tar file when I tried
<IndyGunFreak> no wonder it didn't work.. geeez
<alexander> hahaha, ya I figured that was it
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<alexander> can someone follow that link and see if they can download the tar?
<alexander> ya, I knew it was red hat, but I didn't know about the dangers
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: yes, its working fine
<alexander> hm, not sure why I can't download it then; I'll try it on another computer prehaps
 * IndyGunFreak is still ina absolute disbelief you tried to use alien for flash.. ::sighs::
<mkquist> alexander: im d/l'ing it now, works fine for me
<soldats> lol
<IndyGunFreak> i just downloaded it, no prob.
<alexander> alright thanks everyone I'll just try to get my hands on the tar
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: its not a big file, you have a yahoo email address?
<alexander> thanks IndyGunFreak but it's alright I've got a pal sending it to me already
<IndyGunFreak> alexander: ok.
 * IndyGunFreak goes to get a drink from the stress
<alexander> exit
<alexander> oops
<kr00l> Is there a way to get Ventrillo working in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> you know, no offense, but that might possibly be the dumbest thing i've ever saw someone say here in this channel
<IndyGunFreak> and i've saw some whoppers in here.
<danonura> can i update scorch3d without removing it?
<kr00l> IndyGunFreak: Screw you, This is a place for information not to criticize others. If there is not a way just say so
<amigappc> hi im back again
<amigappc> with the same sound porblem
<IndyGunFreak> kr00l: 1.  i wasn't talking to you or about you, 2.  I could really care less what you think, and 3. if you don't like it, "/IGNORE username"..
<soldats> IndyGunFreak, agreed.
<tehquickness> Why does gusty change IDE drives from hda to sda??
<elninja> kr00l, there is a thread on the forums about using ventrilo under WINE.
<IndyGunFreak> soldats: i have no prob helping new people, been doing it here for quite a while, but you gotta admit, that was dense
<astro76> tehquickness: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<soldats> lol yea
<kr00l> elninja: thanks for your help
<pichu0102_> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Pichu0102/Screenshot-nautilus.png I have a feeling this is a very bad dialog box to be seeing.
<c> kr00l: i have version 3 semi working
<mkquist> ok, i have sound, (thought i didnt) but cant open alsamixer...  any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> mkquist: do you get an error when you run "alsamixer" no quotes, in a terminal?
<soldats> mkquist, try amixer
<kr00l> c: I don't know if i can get it working. i just want to be able to talk to my window buddies. They won't go to TeamSpeak
<iKap> hey stupid question, did anyone here get sopcast on ubuntu?!
<IndyGunFreak> sopcast?
<kr00l> For sale 1 Logitech G15 in excellent condition!
<Flynsarmy> Is ubuntu faster with desktop effects enabled or turned off?
<mkquist> IndyGunFreak: yep sure do - 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device'
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, no clue on that one.
<c> kr00l: you should be able to get it running in listening mode fairly easy.  getting your MIC to work with it, will be very hard, as it's been for me.
<IndyGunFreak> Flynsarmy: well, turned off of course...
<soldats> mkquist, try amixer
<amigappc> soldats: im back again ^
<c> i don't have it working like I want to, but i'm not really sweating it
<Flynsarmy> IndyGunFreak: That's what i woudl have thought but i read somewhere a while but that it was the other way around. Was just checking :)
<mkquist> soldats: no such device
<IndyGunFreak> Flynsarmy: well, you know how the internet is, don't always beleive what you read, but common sense says, given the resources that compiz requries, that if its disabled, the desktop should be faster.
<mkquist> well at least ive got sound...
<kr00l> c: I have Quake Wars and it has VOIP in the game but it can't find my Microphone. Also I don't know how to get ubuntu to see my microphone for Skype. Do you know how to set it up correctly?
<soldats> mkquist, and alsa is installed? wierd amixer comes with alsa in ubuntu afaik
<PoGz_> hello guys.. pls help me.. anjuta 2.2.0 wont work.... how do i upgrade to 2.2.3
<mkquist> soldats: i even uninstalled and reinstalled it... trying to fix. no go
<danonura> i downloaded Scorched3D-41.3-src.tar.gz to my desktop. could someone help me a bit to install/
<mkquist> soldats: never seen amixer before
<c> kr00l: i'm very new to linux, so I don't know much about the innards of it.  So, other from a quick google search, I don't really know much else about it.
<soldats> mkquist, hmm thats odd. i have no clue
<soldats> i might be too tired to think that hard
<decipher7> wow over 1100 people in this room. impressive.
<elninja> Flynsarmy: I think it's faster with compositing on (using the GPU/VRAM for GUI, freeing CPU/memory resources). Although, the using plugins will use more resources accordingly.
 * syc__ brb, hirup oksigen dulu
<Flynsarmy> elninja: Compositing? Is that the desktop effects to 'normal' setting or whatever the default is?
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: just think, its a slow night, it regularly gets around 13-1400 in here.
<kr00l> c: Let me suggest a book to you "Ubuntu Linux Bible" or "Ubuntu For Non Geeks vol 2" <--- this one is the most helpful if you are new.
<peter120980> hi, im having problems getting the login gui to load on ubuntu 7.10, someone told me to run "lspci" to see what hardware linux picks up but as i can only do this from recovery prompt it goes way to fast to see it, is there a file i can read with the same info?
<c> kr00l: thanks, i'll check those out.
<bardyr> peter120980, lspci | less
<kr00l> c: you can get them on Amazon really cheap
<IndyGunFreak> Flynsarmy: i have my systems set to "Normal",  and they all seem to work quite well.  Well, except a new lapto[p, cuz it has a very new intel set that isn't supported yet, so it is set to none.
<c> kr00l: k.
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak; wow.  to think the last time i participated in the linux world was back in 2002. things have really come a long way.
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: oh yeah, thats about when I got started, LOT has changed since then, its actually user friendly nowdays..lol
<peter120980> bardy, what will that do?
<elninja> I'm not sure if it's enabled on normal or not. Personally, I have a bunch of plugins enabled and it's very responsive. It feels a little laggy when I'm not running compiz.
<dydy> can anyone help me.......i can't convert my avi file to 3gp in ubuntu 7.10
<bardyr> peter120980, you probably have a ati or nvidia card that the opensource drivers cant handle, try installing the binary drivers for your gfx card
<soldats> peter120980, prints lspci page by page
<c> ya, it's alot better than when I tried it in the early days
<IndyGunFreak> 3gp?
<IndyGunFreak> why don't you just leave it AVI?.. fi i may ask
<PoGz_> someone pls help me... anjuta 2.2.0 is not working on my gutsy platform? pls help me...
<cwillu> I'm just trying to figure out why openoffice won't spellcheck english by default?  Clean gutsy install, told the live cd that I live in canada (us english keyboard),
<elninja> Yeah, now that i think about it. Normal should have compiz enabled. None is where it's disabled completely.
<cwillu> I'm amazed that that sort of bug is in a released os to be honest :/
<peter120980> how do i install the binary drivers, yes i do have an nvidia card
<c> but I still see some things that can be done better (mostly just hardware support, I wish hardware manufacturers would take linux seriously)
<IndyGunFreak> cwillu: i sincerely doubt its the OS, its like OpenOffice, which is software..
<nyquist2773> PoGz, I just got anjunta working, I might be able to help.
<cwillu> IndyGunFreak, s/os/distribution/
<IndyGunFreak> peter120980: what card do you have?... i find the restricted driver works fine on my pc(dual screens, etc..)
<bardyr> peter120980, what card?
<peter120980> nvidia 8600gt, i have 2 of them in sli mode
<PoGz_> help me pls
<bardyr> peter120980, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<bardyr> !work > PoGz
<dydy> i'll save my 3gp file in my handpone so i'll try to convert all movies file to 3gp
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: I still have my linux bible, suse 6.3, slackware 7, redhat 5, and gentoo 1.1 from those days.  Lartely I've tried DSL, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Dreamlinux.  Want to try PClinuxOS and see what the hooplah is about.  Though I'm liking Ubuntu, lots of commercial backing in the IT professional world
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, help me pls...
<peter120980> bardy, i did that and nvidia is now showing in my xorg.conf file
<bardyr> peter120980, reboot
<PoGz_> i can compile, but i cant build and execute...
<bardyr> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gillza> Hey guys which xdcc script would you recommend? I did a search on xchat web page which returned 11 scripts... not sure which one of them has more functionality
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: i don't like PCLinuxOS, mainly cuz I hate RPM,
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: i put dreamlinux on an antique laptop I have the other day, it runs very well....
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: yeah i have it on my P3 500/128MB ram, runs well
<nyquist2773> PoGz, lets PM. Did you get my chat req.
<soldats> i put penlinux inside my bic pen
<mkquist> well now thats weird gnome-alsamixer works, just not alsamixer...
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: DL 2.2MMGL that is.  Yeah I never really cared much for RPM either.  Being debian based is another thing that drew me to Ubuntu
<PoGz_> nyquit277, yup.. i did
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: and finally, Xubuntu, well, i used to really like it on some slower systems I have, but i've found as Xfce has progressed, its almost as heavy as Gnome/KDE... thus why i siwtched that laptop to Dream(P3 633, 256mb, 20gigs)
<peter120980> i rebooted but still the same problem, hangs on "*installing local scripts...." or something simlar to that
<bardyr> mkquist, is gnome-mixer using alsa?
<soldats> mkquist, you probly dont have the ncurses library
<bardyr> arrg sorry misread
<nyquist2773> ok, why are you not there?
<peter120980> if i press enter i get the prompt to login
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, lol.. i'm there...
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: you should try a straight debian etch 4.0(stable) install.., its quite nice to, if you like a "no frills" ubuntu.
<mkquist> soldats: where would they be located?
<IndyGunFreak> but really, Ubuntu is where its at...
<mkquist> soldats: or, i guess more importantly - what are they?
<bardyr> peter120980, is your box fully updated?
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: If I had a faster connection.  I'm on 56k :(  Had one but recently moved so its not set up yet
<gillza> Hey guys which xdcc script would you recommend? I did a search on xchat web page which returned 11 scripts... not sure which one of them to choose
<soldats> it should come standard but since you removed alsa and reinstalled it it might have not installed them
<nyquist2773> I'm still new to XChat, I wanted to be in a private room. Too many other conversions here.
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: i see, yeah thats rough
<mkquist> soldats: any idea how to install them?
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, me too..
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: well, if i can offer an opinion to save you some time, don't waste your time w/ PCLOS
<soldats> mkquist, if gnome-alsamixer works there shouldnt be a need to
<peter120980> err im not sure, this is my first linux install, i been stuck on this for 2 days lol
<nyquist2773> Ok, try again.
<bardyr> peter120980, do a sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, i accepted ur invyt...
<nyquist2773> ok, It says waiting.
<rekon> nyquist2773 and PoGz_ , both of you can type /join #prvtroom and your in a private room
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: I was curious on how it would run on that P3500 128.... ubuntu took an hour to install so i use it on my new laptop with compiz.  it's the cube from transformers ha!
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, i c
<mkquist> soldats: i was just gonna say, gnome-alsamixer is just a gui version of alsamixer, so i would think one works, the other underlying one works too
<nyquist2773> whell rekon seems to have the answer.
<rekon> well, not private, but empty
<mkquist> hmmm
<c> you guys know any good PHP ide in the ubuntu packages?
<peter120980> ok ill go give that a go, u guys are legends, many thanks
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, hehehe
<gillza> Can some one recommend a decent xdcc script for XChat that you are using or have used???
<DiceyDays> quick question- what is the lastest version of java? the open source version.
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: i can't see it running very well on that machine.. it ran slow on a 1.2ghz AMD that I tried to put it on about 3mo ago, not to mention it dind't pick up all the hardware, which Ubuntu and Debian did out of the box.'
<nyquist2773> PoGz join #prvtroom1
<PoGz_> nyquit2773, k
<soldats> mkquist, the gnome-alsamixer is the gui and alsamixer runs in terminal using ncurses which is a sort of text based gui
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: but its biggest drawback, IMO, is its RPM... i read one time it was gonna switch to .deb, but i don't think it ever happened.
<Ademan> is there any way to make "pr" intelligently choose how many columns to output?
<cwillu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/186936
<mkquist> soldats: i think the configuration files for alsamixer are futzed up....
<soldats> mkquist, probly, but sound does work right
<mkquist> soldats: yep, so not the biggest deal
<ticky> hi. does anybody know of a tool to create multiboot dvds?
<lgc> Who this late at night has experience with configuring modems?
<IndyGunFreak> ticky: so you're wanting to put more than 1 iso on 1 DVD?
<soldats> mkquist, ok well id suggest using the task bar app for volume management. i really have no clue what do do to get it back
<amigappc> ok and i ask it again ^.^anybody can help me, to get my sound working ? soundcard is installed, alsa is installed, but no sound
<ticky> IndyGunFreak: yep
<IndyGunFreak> ticky: i would say that is going to be almost 100% impossible, but thats just my thinkin
<jc> amigapcc: what sound card?
<ticky> there are tools that give you a boot menu, ala grub.. and then you can choose which image you want to boot from.
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: I've got a question for you.  I used Wubi to install Ubuntu because I didn't want to disturb my laptops partitions (it has a recovery partition that is accessible with F11 at boot time).  Does the wubi set up have any significant differences in performance than a regular install (no loopback)?
<IndyGunFreak> ticky: never heard of them, but i'd say find those tools and that would be a place to start
<decipher7> or to anyone in here
<ticky> IndyGunFreak: but i couldn't find any tool under linux that is able to do that
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: i have no experience w/ wubi, sorry.  I know i see it mentioned in here quite frequently, so that could be a bad thing.. :
<amigappc> jc: HDAintel internal laptop soundcard
<IndyGunFreak> !intel | amigappc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | amigappc
<ubotu> amigappc: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<IndyGunFreak> amigappc: what model PC do you have?
<gillza> Does anybody here use xdcc scripts for Xchat?
<onats> can IT admins check what is happening in an SSH connection? or do they just see that an SSH connection is established between A and B?
<IndyGunFreak> amigappc: what model PC do you ahve?
<amigappc> he ask me to insert my isntall cd ...but i dont have the disc anylonger ... it was an rw
<amigappc> IndyGunFreak: toshiba satego p100-10u
<peter120980> When i type "sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade" i get "-bash: sudp: command not found"
<rekon> sudo
<ThipThip> I'm having some issues with cron.  I'm trying to get a file to play in the morning in vlc player (like an alarm).  I'm modifying /erc/crontab.  The line I've added is:  21 1    * * *   root    vlc /sdb1/play.asx --report /etc/cron.daily
<rekon> peter120980 you have typo'ed sudo in the second command
<c> peter120980: after the && you should have sudo not sudp
<gillza> a nu vas nahui....
<jc> peter12080: is your second sudo a typo? it should be sudo not sudp
<peter120980> yeah, someone wrote it like that, i didnt realise it was a typo
<tumbleweed__> wow
<tumbleweed__> that's feeble
<lgc> ThipThip, are you modifying the file manually or using 'crontab -e'?
<Flughafen_> how do i show hidden folders?
<IndyGunFreak> amigappc: did you say it was asking you to insert your CD?
<IndyGunFreak> and you don't have it,.
<soldats> Flughafen_, in what file manager
<peter120980> lol ok its updating now, sorry but as im completey new to this i dont know if someone does a typo or not
<Flughafen_> soldats, what do you mean?
<c> Flughafen: ls -la in the terminal, or right click on empty area in the gnome file browser
<Flughafen_> soldats, im using ubuntu 7.10
<tehquickness> how can I view any errors that may have occured during the boot up?
<lgc> Flughafen, in Nautilus, 'CTRL-H'.
<soldats> Flughafen_, ls -a in terminal and view > show hidden files in nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> bedtime all... be safe.
<amigappc> asdf
<peter120980> if i wanna find out about all these commands and what they do any suggestions of a good website where i can read up on it?
<Flughafen_> soldats, thanks
<amigappc> indygunfreak: yes it ask me
<lgc> Flughafen_, in Nautilus, 'CTRL-H'.
<soldats> np
<ThipThip> lgc - I was modifying the file manually, but I also tried crontab -e.  It wouldn't save without sudo, and with sudo, it couldn't find the file.
<amigappc> IndyGunFreak if i run sudo aptitude install build-essential libncurses-dev gettext linux-headers-`uname -r` he ask me for the cd
<tehquickness> how can a view the log from the boot up or that might have any errors or problems from boot?
<decipher7> amigappc" i believe build-essential has dependencies that are on the cd
<drgeb> I keep seeing this error "ARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0" any ideas on how to fix this ?
<soldats>  /var/logs/ maybe
<jc> night all thanks everyone for all the help - I can sleep better now :)
<ThipThip> lgc:  I just did crontab -e again and it worked.  Strange.  I must have messed up the first time.  We'll see if it works in one minute.  :-)
<amigappc> decipher7: i only have empty DVDs here ... not 1 cd or cdrw
<lgc> ThipThip, if it's a new file it's fine, I suppose. But with 'crontab -e' you probably make the crontab daemon take into account the new orders.
<jay-oh-en> how do i install icon themes
<decipher7> amigappc: or go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the packages youre installing it will tell you the dependencies
<ThipThip> lgc:  Yeah no dice.  The time comes and goes, but vlc does not open.
<kezzy> god this place is crazy
<Exteris> amigappc, you can also remove the cd from the software sources dialog, it'll then download everything from internet
<kezzy> does it pick up at night more?
<soldats> it slows for a few hours then picks back up, it varies since people from around the orld come here
<soldats> s/orld/world
<jay-oh-en> how do i install icon themes
<ThipThip> lgc:  Yeah, it doesn't seem to work.  In crontab, when I save, it asks me which file to write, and the default is /tmp/something... Is this cool?  Why would vlc not open?  Do I need to specify that I want it to output to my screen?
<bluefoxx> hey i need some help
<bluefoxx> my amsn keeps telling me theres a TCL error and to report it
<bluefoxx> then it says my version is no longer supported and to upgrade[when i try to report it]
<lgc> ThipThip, that could be the point, indeed.
<bluefoxx> but i allready did upgrade from the ubuntu installer from the site
<bluefoxx> and i keep getting the startup notice that theres a update avaible even though i upgraded
<amigappc> Exteris: how ?
<ThipThip> lgc:  What need I do?  I can't find a good guide to cron.
<bluefoxx> even after i checked the 'tell me in a week' option
<jay-oh-en> how do i install icon themes
<lgc> ThipThip, the manual is quite sketchy.
<bluefoxx> so whats the problem here?
<decipher7> amicappc: System > Administration > Software Sources
<soldats> !themes | jay-oh-en check here it may help
<ubotu> jay-oh-en check here it may help: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Nitin> Hi Hestv4
<chalcedony>   15   0  306m 157m 8124 S  7.7 15.7 370:51.61 Xorg   is Xorg supposed to be needing 15.7 % of memory?
<lgc> ThipThip, I programmed 'at' to lauch vlc to no avail...
<jay-oh-en> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Ademan> is there a way to search the repositories with a regular expression?
<amigappc> decipher7: thx
<chalcedony> Ademan: i use google ;)
<soldats> Ademan, like apt-cache search
<Ademan> soldats: i'll check that
<chalcedony> that's a better idea
<soldats> apt-cache search appname
<Ademan> soldats: thanks it looks like it supports regex, thanks
<soldats> np
<ardchoille> apt-cache search --names-only appname
<Kraven_> .join #dss
<cmec> can anyone tell me how to install themes in ubuntu 7.10
<chalcedony> is anyone else running gnome that could check usage of Xorg ?
<Juan> hey, is deluge-torrent not working or is it just me
<digx_> so I'm trying to run fsck on an external USB drive trying to see why some files are suddenly missing and it returns a response of "clean" instantly, is fsck even running?
<decipher7> amigappc: np
<Ademan> soldats: do you happen to know what sort of regex it supports?
<Kraven_> can someone help me with K3B? Im getting, "can't mount image" error
<soldats> !themes > cmec
<cmec> ya
<cmec> soldats ya i need to install themes
<ardchoille> cmec: the bot sent you a pm
<soldats> Ademan, unfortunately i dont
<soldats> sorry
<Ademan> it's cool, it's a good start, thanks
<cmec> ardchoille i didnt get you
<lgc> chalcedony, x-session-manager?
<ardchoille> cmec: the bot should have sent you a pm with info about themes
<boykillsworld> anyone know how to switch sound cards for rhythmbox
<soldats> !themes > cmec
<chalcedony> lgc: i don't know, i never tried that .. i used /top
<cmec> ya i got it
<PoGz> nyquit2773, bro u here?
<lgc> chalcedony, on my 'top' I can see no Xorg.
<Kraven_> can someone help me with K3B? Im getting, "can't mount image" error
<ardchoille> Kraven_: I'm thinking permissions issue
<Cpudan80> chalcedony: 5567 root      15   0  123m  36m  10m R  1.0  3.6  11:01.45 Xorg
<jesica> :)
<chalcedony> Cpudan80: thanks :)
<chalcedony> 11.. v 15. i've still got a lot running
<chalcedony> it's probably ok
<Kraven_> any suggestions?
<ardchoille> Kraven_: Check the permissions on the mount point?
<Kraven_> not to sound like a tool, but how? im new to the linux scene.
<Cpudan80> chalcedony: 11 ?
<Cpudan80> chalcedony: Mine is using 3
<chalcedony> oh
<ardchoille> Kraven_: Ah, ok. What exactly are you trying to do with k3b?
<Cpudan80> chalcedony: I've got Firefox (2 tabs), Pidgin, Rythmbox
<chalcedony> Cpudan80: then maybe i should reboot it and see if that fixes something
<Cpudan80> chalcedony: At least restart X
<Kraven_> i tried to burn a data DVD (error cant mount image). same error when i tried to burn an .img file as well
<chalcedony> ive got 4 xchat sessions with about 30-100 tabs.. plus pdf docs.. gaim..
<soldats> busy dude
<ardchoille> Kraven_: Hmm.. not sure how to fix that one, maybe someone else can help
<zoidberg_> hey guys when totem is streaming a .wmv from firefox for me....i get black and white video
<zoidberg_> any help?
<Ademan> man, does anyone know of a replacement for the "pr" program? a BSD user told me about 'rs' which is more advanced apparently, but i can't find it in any repos or anything
<zoidberg_> hey guys when totem is streaming a .wmv from firefox for me....i get black and white video
<zoidberg_> ?
<zoidberg_> plz help
<soldats> is the video from the site corrupt
<soldats> do you have the right codecs
<soldats> errors perhaps?
<cmec> soldats i have downloaded a theme and i extraced it then what should i do
<soldats> put it in your themes directory
<soldats> afaik one of the links should say where to put it
<cmec> soldats the files in it are authors  blueM8.png  copying  gtk-2.0  index.theme  license  nautilus-back.png  Splash-blueM8.png
<Ademan> cmec: it should go in ~/.themes/Theme-Name     or /usr/share/themes/Theme-Name
<bod_> hey guys,.,. How do i make usplash screens?
<Ademan> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Ademan> the second link should be about making your own
<chalcedony> does restarting X restart Xchat and other things?
<bod_> Ademan, thats all very well,. but that guide doesnt work for gutsy
<Ademan> chalcedony: yes unfortunately
<Ademan> bod_: oh, sorry, that was all i had lol
<chalcedony> i might as well just restart everyting and do update etc
<cmec> ok
<cmec> i will try
<bod_> Ademan, no worries,.,.ive been scratching my head for hours
<soldats> so you have a bald spot on your head now :)
<Ademan> bod_: i doubt you'd get any more relevant answers but there IS ##linux and #debian, just don't let them know you're not on debian in #debian... they're angry people lol
<bod_> soldats, im gettin there m8,. any ideas on my prob?
<soldats> no but look at ademans post
<bod_> Ademan, i dunno what debian is so ,.,.eh,,.,.
<speeddemon8803> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bod_> soldats, be more specific plz
<bod_> speeddemon8803, why thankyou Mr Demon
<speeddemon8803> No problem :)
<soldats> bod_, you can go to the ##linux channel and ask there or gop to the #debian channel and ask there
<bod_> soldats, oh,. you mean go away and ask somewhere else?,.,.;) ok
<soldats> you might get better answers
<bod_> lol  ;)
<Ademan> bod_: debian is another linux distro, like ubuntu (in fact debian is sorta like the "parent" of ubuntu because ubuntu is based on it, but debian people tend to be crankier than ubuntu people)
<soldats> bod_, only because noones else is really here right now
<Gartral> ijust installed 7.10, and it wont update
<bod_> soldats, Ademan, thanks for your help guys
<speeddemon8803> Gartral, if you want to update you can try going to applications menu..going to terminal...typing in sudo apt-get update then typing in your password
<soldats> np
<Ademan> bod_: np, hope it actually helps lol
<Gartral> dpkg is brocken
<Gartral> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 14860 package `passwd':
<Gartral>  `Replaces' field, reference to `manpages-de': version contains `)'
<bod_> Ademan, soldats, they seem like a slow bunch,.,. might be a while before anyone notices me,.,.lol
<Ademan> lol
<soldats> true even here too. this is the normal time where this chan slows down
<speeddemon8803> sudo aptitude install dpkg --fix-broken i belive the flag is...correct me if i am wrong someone.
<bod_> soldats, thats bad cause i have to go to school in an hour or so
<soldats> lol
<soldats> sorry
<bod_> soldats, not your fault everyones asleep,.,.;)
<soldats> i should be too though
<speeddemon8803> or you can also try sudo aptitude -f install dpkg
<sunogbaga> hi can somebody help me install xubuntu on an old laptop without cd and network
<ThipThip> I'm having some video problems.  When I try to play a video in mplayer, vlc, miro, etc, I get yellow and pink lines where there should be overlay.  In VLC, I am able to fix this problem by changing the output module to x11.  Is there a way to change the configuration of video display more generally?
<bod_> soldats, i should have been asleep for the past 7 hours, but i wanna get this splash thing working,.,.,. oh anyone no what a .so file is?
<danonura> i wanna play scorch3d on internet but my version is too old
<tritium> bod_: shared object (library)
<speeddemon8803> .so is a source file
<speeddemon8803> i think
<speeddemon8803> ok so i was wrong
<bod_> tritium, and how would i go about looking at such a file?
<Gartral> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 14860 package `passwd':
<Gartral>  `Replaces' field, reference to `manpages-de': version contains `)'
<Gartral> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<tritium> bod_: you don't, really, as it's a binary file.  Why do you want to?
<bod_> !pastebin | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tritium> Gartral: you're both pasting and repeating
<bod_> tritium, im trying to make a custom usplash screen,. however ubuntu docs doesnt document it for gutsy
<Gartral> wtf
<speeddemon8803> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> Gartral: come on, now, please keep it family-friendly
<tumbleweed__> oh please
<Gartral> im trying to get help, why am i getting yelled at
<sunogbaga> hi can somebody help me install xubuntu on an old laptop without cd and network
<tumbleweed__> indeed
<tritium> tumbleweed__: please what?
<frame02> o
<cube_> what would i use to make an animation in gimp
<tumbleweed__> wtf is in no way family unfriendly
<frame02> hi
<bod_> Gartral, if someone new the answer to your problem , they would say,.,.dont repeat ,. wait like 5 mins
<tumbleweed__> kids shouldn't even know what it means
<tritium> tumbleweed__: actually, it is an acronym for something _very_ family unfriendly
<soldats> if the bot says so
<jay-oh-en> http://pimpmoth.deviantart.com/art/SODA-Gtk-75868418 how do i instal tht
<bod_> tumbleweed__, shouldnt but still do
<Gartral> someone answered me admin guy
<Gartral> told me to do something, and i was pasting the results
<speeddemon8803> If you do not like it in here...there are the forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org...you will surely get the same treatment as in here though, thats my two cents and now im gonna go back to my team :)
<tritium> Gartral: we were just asking you not to paste here, that's all.
<decipher7> question: whats a good dock to use with ubuntu? something light on resources.... i tried cairo but i thinkit has a problem co-existing with my ATI glx restricted driver
<decipher7> froze up a couple times
<peter120980> Hi, ive done "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new", ive done the nosplash thing and still it hangs on "* running local boot scripts...." and i get a blank screen, i can press CTRL+ALT+F* to get a prompt, does anyone have any other ideas?
<bod_> tritium,  do you no how to make custom usplash screens for gutsy?
<tritium> bod_: no, but I can look into it for you.  Give me a bit, as I'm rather preoccupied...
<bod_> tritium, thankyou. Oh, the ubuntu docs are not correct
<tritium> bod_: which ones, and how so?
<bluefoxx> peter120980, what is your graphics card?
<bod_> tritium, rather, they do not support for gutsy :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<peter120980> sorry im trying to run ubuntu 7.10 and i have nvidia 8600 gt x 2 in sli
<bod_> peter120980, that makes my wallet run away and hide
<Gartral> whats the pasty thing site
<bod_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cube_> peter120980: DITTO, and my 2 geforce 8600gt's run fine
<cube_> whats your problem?
<tritium> bod_: have you actually *tried* it in gutsy?
<bluefoxx> peter120980, im not so sure that ubuntu supports dual cards yet..., and i envy your cashflow, i could barely scrounge up enough for an outdated bfg 6200 pci
<peter120980> i cant seem to get the gnome gui to load
<sunogbaga> hi can somebody help me install xubuntu on an old laptop without cd and network
<jay-oh-en> http://pimpmoth.deviantart.com/art/SODA-Gtk-75868418 how do i instal tht
<cube_> bluefoxx: yes it does you have to modify xorg
<cube_> i currently have split frame rendering through the two cards
<bod_> tritium, not sure where to start, that link says about a tutorial-like file in a directory that does not exist in gutsy
<Gartral> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53941/ <- help, dpkg is broken
<bluefoxx> cube_, ah
<tritium> bod_: checking...
<cube_> and even the gui side of it works for the 2 cards
<bluefoxx> peter120980, well did you modifey the xorg then?
<phuzion> whats the fastest way to find a folder by partial name, case insensitive in the command line?
<cube_> 2 cards capable of 4 screens too :0
<bod_> phuzion, locate *name of file*
<phuzion> bod_, thanks
<astro76> phuzion: locate -i
<bod_> np
<peter120980> yes i did some changes to xorg that people have advised but still no luck
<decipher7> can someone help me with usplash? for some reason i dont get a splash screen after install (works on the livecd)
<tritium> bod_: right, I'll have to look into it.
 * bluefoxx sighs, if only he could afford a more recent pci-e card he could get his second box running...
<bod_> tritium,  thankyou
<sunogbaga> jay-oh-en, system preferences themes
<cube_> peter pastebin your xorg
<phuzion> astro76, the -i argument makes it case insensitive, I take it?
<peter120980> nvidia is showing as driver, i typed the card name in exactly as it shows in lspci
<jay-oh-en> sunogbaga, i cant see that anywhere
<astro76> phuzion: indeed
<phuzion> thanks a ton
<tritium> bod_: sure, but I'm going to bed soon.  It'll likely be tomorrow.
 * bod_ sighs and thinks if only he could afford a motherboard that supports pci-e          bluefoxx 
<Gartral> may i repeat my pastebin url now, i really need help
<sunogbaga> jay-oh-en, in theme preferences click install theme
<peter120980> cube_, i dont know how to do that
<astro76> Gartral: probably not necessary as it's still on my screen ;)
<cube_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> tritium,  its early morning here, so im gonna be at school for the next 7 hours and then 10 hours after that il be on here,.,. thanks for your help,. speak later
<speeddemon8803> Its still on our screen, so no need to repeat :)
<tritium> bod_: take care
<bod_> night
<bluefoxx> bod_, lol, my mobo is second hand from a shady vendor who took me for a ride, and i lost windows[but gained ubuntu, kindof a win]
<cube_> peter:go to pastebin and open your xorg.conf and copy paste and then go to system-administration-system log and copy paste your xorg output
<sunogbaga> hi can somebody help me install xubuntu on an old laptop without cd and network
<bod_> bluefoxx, a win all round,.,. i had to settle with Nvidia 7600gt because all the better ones are pcie and i dont have a slot for that
<peter120980> cube_, lol ok ill go see what i can do, this is my first linux install
<speeddemon8803> If you feel the need to repeat, please I do ask that you wait at least 5 or so minutes, if the chat is going slow...if its going fast maybe longer. Thanks. (not official request but just might slow down on others flood issues)
<phuzion> sunogbaga, go buy 500 floppies and copy the ubuntu ISO to them
<cube_> well it might not be your last :0
<astro76> !install | sunogbaga
<ubotu> sunogbaga: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Gartral> how do i clear the package cache?
<astro76> Gartral: sudo apt-get clean
<bluefoxx> bod_, lol, i guess my box doesnt suck that hard, except for the fale'd SATA and un-stable celeron-d
<peter120980> lol ok so how do i get to pastebin, i have no gui just a command prompt
<astro76> !info pastebinit | peter120980
<ubotu> peter120980: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bod_> bluefoxx, unlucky,.,. we should stop talking bout this its ot,.but my sata drive installed ubuntu in under 15 mins
<hellotherehere> Hi, I have installed phppgadmin and when I go to 127.0.0.1/phppgadmin I get nothing, I remember that last time I have to make a shortcut or something, but cant remember what exactrly
<cube_> peter !paste - terminal use shift+ctrl+c for copy and shift+ctrl+v for pasting
<aeglos___> exit
<cube_> peter !pastebin
<Gartral> and also, how do i turn off reporting of who logs in/out in pidgin?
<cube_> am i doing that wrong?
<cube_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> Gartral: not sure if you can, pidgin is a rather poor irc client
<astro76> !ubotu | cube_ ;)
<ubotu> cube_ ;): I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bod_> cube_, please use ubotu in a private window if you are just experimenting
<Gartral> whats theroom fav irc client?
<cube_> bod_ i am not..
<astro76> Gartral: the popular ones seem to be xchat, and irssi for command line
<bod_> cube_, ok,. just a suggestion
<bod_> bitchx
<cube_> xchat?
<Shinobi> Hi, is it possible to create a new partition in the primary master disk of my ubuntu box and install windows on it and run a bual booting system?
<sunogbaga> phuzion, your not helping
<speeddemon8803> xchat is good, im currently using it now
<bod_> cube_,  no its actually called bitchx
<bod_> speeddemon8803, me too
<cube_> bod_ i was suggesting another "room fav"
<bluefoxx> bod_, lol, when i tried a installing onto a sata drive i was using a 6.10 cd and it didnt like it, so i traded it fro the u-ide i have now, then once i filled it up[under 6 monthes] i got a second sata drive[im running upt to date now] and it turns out a older sound card fried my on-board sata or the cable[i found a short in it]
<bod_> cube_, damn,.,.sorry, i keep doing this,,.,.my bad
<raybdbomb> is there a reason there is not a ventrilo-server package?
<speeddemon8803> i love the highlight features, and it kinda reminds me of the windows mIRC in a way...or xircon
<bluefoxx> Gartral, i use all three, xchat irssi and pidgin/gaim
<goudkov> i just installed gutsy and when i source a file in /bin/sh, it says the file is not found. does anybody know what might cause this?
<bod_> bluefoxx, unlucky,.,. sata drives are ace!
<Shinobi> bod_,  Hi, is it possible to create a new partition in the primary master disk of my ubuntu box and install windows on it and run a bual booting system?
<astro76> goudkov: what do you mean "source a file in /bin/sh"? what are you doing exactly?
<bod_> Shinobi, yes,.,. dont ask me how, but the answer is yes
<amigappc> *cry* i only want sound out of my boxes ... and linux dont want play it ...
<goudkov> astro76: sourcing a file in shell. how can it be any more exact than that??
<bluefoxx> Gartral, depends on what im doing at the moment, if im using firefox i use irssi, if im using a code/terminal based program i use irssi or xchat, if im doing nothing else i use pidgin
<bod_> amigappc, havent you been here for more than a day with that prob?
<Shinobi> bod_, hehe ok thats all i wanted to know...but can u point me to where i can find out how to reconfigure grub
<speeddemon8803> Shinobi, yes,, you would have to reconfigure grub...have no clue about the rest..but yes
<cube_> peter: having any luck? i can also tell you how to open your xorg.conf if you need it
<astro76> goudkov: what command are you using?
<bod_> Shinobi, ur here,. ask about
<goudkov> astro76: .
<peter120980> ok how do i get my xorg file, im installing ubuntu on another pc
<astro76> goudkov: that's not a command, it's a link to the current directory
<goudkov> astro76: rofl. ok, thanks.
<bluefoxx> bod_, i got it working once, the cable was twisted in some funny way that it worked once, so i tried to install the winxp media center copy i have and it didnt like the drive, infact it bluescreened lol
<goudkov> anybody else knows what i'm talking about?
<bod_> !grub | Shinobi
<ubotu> Shinobi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amigappc> bod_: actualy only today ... but two month ago ... yeah
<quaal> whats a good usb soundcard
<astro76> goudkov: if you would explain what you are doing, you might think you are being clear but you are not
<cube_> peter in terminal type : cd / then cd /etc then cd /X11
<speeddemon8803> sweet, i didnt realize ubotu had that extra info in it
<bod_> bluefoxx, i hate blue screens,. in winbugs that usually means microbugs is trying to configure something,.,.which always ends up in more bugs
<Ububegin> hei guys, does ubuntu comes pre-installed apache
<goudkov> astro76: ok, you can source a file and execute it in the current shell process. the command for that is .
<cube_> then type in gedit xorg.conf
<bod_> amigappc, hope you get it sorted
<goudkov> astro76: if you don't know that, you can't possibly help me.
<bod_> Ububegin, no
<speeddemon8803> Ubuntu server can though
<astro76> goudkov: don't be a jerk
<cube_> quaal: a cheap logitech one works fine for me
<bod_> Ububegin, but 2 secs in Syaptic can get it for you
<goudkov> astro76: i'm not.
<Shinobi> speeddemon8803, what should i use to create the partition?
<speeddemon8803> Gparted
<astro76> goudkov: so you are typing just . ?
<unknownuser> I love ubuntu
<speeddemon8803> live cd
<Ububegin> bod_ : thanks ...
<bod_> Ububegin,  no probs
<amigappc> bod_: yeah ... i know ... its a HDA-intel ... its installed .... but no sound... its crazy
<astro76> goudkov: or you are trying to execute a script with a shebang at the top that's #!/bin/sh ?
<cube_> peter: cd /etc/X11
<bluefoxx> bod_, lol, i ran a laptop that had windows 98 oe on it and it bluescreened 12 times the first day i had it, then my school messed up the wifi cad i had in it and the os crashed
<astro76> goudkov: please be clear
<speeddemon8803> gparted can actually be used to create a multitude of different file systems
<goudkov> astro76: of, if you do "sh somefile" it will interpret the file in a separate shell process. if you do ". somefile" then it will interpret and execute it in the current process
<goudkov> astro76: do you understand the difference and what i'm taking about?
<cube_> peter: type cd /etc/X11 into terminal and the type gedit xorg.conf
<bod_> bluefoxx, lol,.,. but seriously,.,. ul get !ot by someone soon
<peter120980> ok it wont let me do gedit but i can open it using nano
<user11_011> does anyone know about setting a yahoo account on pidgin. why is japan shown in advanced tab??? i amon ubuntu 7.10
<bluefoxx> bod_, lol
<bod_> peter120980, sudo gedit
<raybdbomb> http://www.howtoforge.com/ventrilo_voice_communication_server_ubuntu_feisty_amd64 sudo apt-get install ia32-libs linux32
<cube_> and copy and paste to pastebin along with your xorg log
<raybdbomb> says You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<raybdbomb> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<astro76> goudkov: yes, I do now...
<raybdbomb> gah
<goudkov> astro76: well, it seems to be broken in my install of gutsy
<sluggo> goudkov: are you sure the filename is right? try ls filename instead of . filename to be sure
<goudkov> sluggo: yes. it works if i'm in bash, but if i run bash through /bin/sh which should still be bash, sourcing doesn't work any more
<goudkov> try it with any file
<goudkov> create an empty file. then do ". that_file" in bash
<goudkov> then do
<goudkov> /bin/sh
<raybdbomb> why is it harmfule to apt-get install linux32 on my amd64 system
<astro76> goudkov: the problem is sh is linked to dash in Ubuntu, not bash
<goudkov> and in that process do the same
<bod_> !enter | goudkov
<ubotu> goudkov: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goudkov> astro76: ah, let me check. i thought ash
<sluggo> goudkov: /bin/sh is symlinked to dash
<bod_> raybdbomb, because its a different distro
<speeddemon8803> its not harmful raybdbomb, but you wouldnt be using your full potential of your processor.
<goudkov> sluggo: yep, now that makes sense.
<astro76> goudkov: usually changing it to bash fixes most peoples problems
<goudkov> astro76: that's what i'm going to do.
<raybdbomb> bod_ so you're saying it would overwrite the linux64 libs?
<speeddemon8803> ive done it without reprocussions..but i might have just got lucky :/
<bod_> raybdbomb, possibly,. im not sure,. are you using synaptic?
<cube_> peter: hello? have you pastebin?
<raybdbomb> sudo apt-get install
<peter120980> not yet, i jsut cant figure how to do it
<raybdbomb> guided from this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ventrilo_voice_communication_server_ubuntu_feisty_amd64
<astro76> goudkov: and as an aside we often start troubleshooting from a very low level in this channel, but we know what we're talking about ;)
<bod_> raybdbomb, on one of the last lines, does it say anything will be removed?
<bod_> astro76, WOW!!!! you go man!!!
<raybdbomb> bod_ yes, it says util-linux will be removed
<goudkov> astro76: i see. that makes sense. i just spent two hours convincing my dsl provider that i'm not a moron and that the problem is on their end. so i'm a bit jumpy :)
<astro76> goudkov: hah, yeah telcos are horrid
<peter120980> i wont let me use gedit
<bod_> raybdbomb, i dunno what that is,.so,,.,.,. id do it anyway lol,. biut thats me,.
<unknownuser> could you please unplug the modem, even if you have already done it
<raybdbomb> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<raybdbomb> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<raybdbomb> heh
<goudkov> well, anyway thanks. i'm going to link sh to bash. that should take care of it.
<bod_> raybdbomb, do it, do it, do it
<raybdbomb> well, oooook
<goudkov> hmm, in dapper it was linked to bash. why the change?
<bod_> raybdbomb, no wait dont!!!!!
<raybdbomb> haha too late!
<astro76> goudkov: to be "lighter on resources" I think
<bod_> raybdbomb, lol,.,. im jokin,.,.do it
<goudkov> astro76: ahh, well, it will break some scripts out there :)
<astro76> goudkov: it does indeed
<astro76> I've seen several examples
<astro76> but often those are using bashisms while claiming to be sh compatible
<goudkov> it broke most of my work stuff because i put /bin/sh everywhere and . as a means of including redundant stuff
<peter120980> i typed "cd /etc/X11" then "sudo gedit xorg.conf" and i get "run `gedit --help`....."
<speeddemon8803> If you want a light ubuntu distro i suggest ubuntu studio (joking as studio is known for being a dvd sized distro)
<bod_> peter120980, thats odd,. that command is fine
<peter120980> i have been using nano to edit the files
<bod_> peter120980, use a different text editor
<astro76> peter120980: you should use gksudo instead of sudo for gui programs including gedit
<bod_> peter120980, sudo nano xorg.conf
<Sevensins> Hello all ... can someone tell me if there is a snapshots or something like this of the latest alsadriver firmmeware and so on available on ubuntu
<peter120980> ok i did sudo nano xorg.conf and i have the file up
<bod_> peter120980, now tinker to your hearts content
<Sevensins> im gambling around with a script to automatically download and install the whole alsa system but i dont know where to find the latest drivers
<Sevensins> one thing if found out is that the susue
<unknownuser> peter: I am sure you knew this but you should backup before you change stuff
<Sevensins> suseguys have really new firmeware but i think ubuntu must have st like this too
<bod_> peter120980, have u made a backup of xorg.conf?
<Sevensins> can someone give me a hinz or link where to download the latest firmeware aand driver for alsa
<bod_> !repeat | Sevensins
<ubotu> Sevensins: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<peter120980> yes i have a backup made, i have been tinkering with it but i have no idea what to do now, im at a complete loss
<bod_> peter120980, what are you trying to do?
<peter120980> load the gnome gui
<Sevensins> yep ve been seaarching but im not satisfied with what i found
<bod_> peter120980, do you mean x?
<astro76> Sevensins: why do you need the latest alsa?
<zombie_monkey> I have some weridness with the package system
<bod_> shoot
<Sevensins> in my case i use a EMu 0404 and i got i up and running with suses snapshot the script works fine but i want the latest hotest drivers
<peter120980> yes maybe thats it
<Sevensins> an emu
<zombie_monkey> In update there is the package hal-cups-utils that is for update but I can't check it
<Sevensins> excuse me im german and not used to writing so fast
<peter120980> whatever the gui is i cant display it
<astro76> Sevensins: wanting the latest hotest is not a good enough excuse ;)
<astro76> we support released versions in here
<bod_> sudo apt-get install hal-cups-utils        zombie_monkey
<zombie_monkey> bod_: it's already installed, but there's a nwerer version
<ganesh> how to upldate  the grub when the filesystem copied from live cd
<Sevensins> hmm what i thought actually astro and m8s but isnt there any advice you can give a poor sound enthausiast
<bod_> zombie_monkey, eerrrmm,. theres a command,. i cant remember,.,. have a look at     man aptitude
<zombie_monkey> bod_: ok
<bod_> peter120980, type    startx
<astro76> Sevensins: maybe see if the #ubuntu-studio people can help
<Sevensins> thx m8
<Sevensins> im gonna go there
<Sevensins> if they help me i ll make the script available
<astro76> Sevensins: don't expect that channel to be as active as this one though ;)
<astro76> good luck
<Sevensins> well no problem and thx
<bod_> astro76, whats the command to update a package?
<Sevensins> the script actually works like the shit now but i want community based installations who knows if suse will still bbe there tomorrow
<bod_> !language | Sevensins
<Sevensins> did i say or think that ? :)
<ubotu> Sevensins: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> bod_: a single package? not sure usually you just update everything with apt-get upgrade
<Sevensins> yep
<bod_> astro76,  will that install updates?
<astro76> bod_: yes of course you would do apt-get update first to get the updated package lists first
<bod_> astro76, ty
<zombie_monkey> bod_: i figured it out, the new version of the package depends on a gnome version of a program, and the old one depends on a gtk version
<astro76> bod_: so an update would be sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bod_> astro76, cheers
<zombie_monkey> bod_: they depend on different packages that conflict
<peter120980> ok i typed startx and i got Fatal server error, server is already running for display 0
<bod_> zombie_monkey, ah,.,.damn
<astro76> peter120980: it was already running, do: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<JimmyDee_> the art of the double LART...
<phuzion> !hd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phuzion> !hdvideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdvideo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gartral> im still getting that weird error
<JimmyDee_> this girl I had an appreciation for was in the bar last night with a real "winner" last night... on asking, she said "because you didnt ask first"
<astro76> !ot | JimmyDee_
<ubotu> JimmyDee_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JimmyDee_> ooooops
<peter120980> i jsut get a black screen
<JimmyDee_> wrong channel
<unknownuser> lol
<phuzion> what are good codecs to get HD video working effectively in Ubuntu, preferably with VLC
<astro76> I had a feeling
<bod_> !lol | unknownuser
<ubotu> unknownuser: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<astro76> phuzion: with ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs you shouldn't need anything else
<phuzion> so just apt-get those?
<astro76> phuzion: yes, but w32codecs is in medibuntu
<astro76> !medibuntu | phuzion
<ubotu> phuzion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<levander> Are other people having trouble doing a Firefox keyword search with ubuntuforums.org?  Mine has started to stop working when I restart Firefox.
<levander> Does anyone use them successfully?
<Gartral> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53941/ <- this error pops up whenever my systemgoes to install a .deb file.... any thoughts?
<gsuveg> re
<peter120980> astro76: any ideas now as all i have is a black screen?
<gsuveg> anyone familiar with gpg keyserver setup? i need install one, and all package ist from 2003
<astro76> gsuveg: I'm not sure keyserve technology has advanced that much, mit seems to be using the same one ;)
<astro76> peter120980: no sorry I'm not sure what your issue is and it's way too late to get involved ;)
<gsuveg> astro76, do you know some documentation?
<astro76> gsuveg: not about keyservers no
<gsuveg> astro76, ok.
<Gartral> agf
<Gartral> hello?
<Gartral> ahhh
<astro76> Gartral: I really have no idea Gartral
<astro76> Gartral: try a apt-get install -f, or a fix broken packages in synaptic?
<onats> is hibernate/suspend already fully supported/fixed?
<Gartral> it doesnt report broken!
<gsuveg> astro76, hmm. i find a onak.. with bzr repo ;)
<Gartral> astro76: yea, its returning the same error with the fix cmd
<unknownuser_> peter: you could try and read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263389.html
<onats> !ping
<Doctor-Who> Pong.
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Doctor-Who> I hate ping-pong...
<unknownuser_> peter: if that doesn't help please let me know I Will try to help you to the best of my ability
<tumbleweed__> !pinf stupid.name
<tumbleweed__> !ping stupid.name
<Doctor-Who> Pong.
<Doctor-Who> I hate ping-pong...
<astro76> !botabuse
<sluggo> Gartral: try sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tumbleweed__> !idontcare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idontcare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Gartral kisses suoggo
<barbedsaber> umm, where is everyone
 * Gartral kisses sluggo
<barbedsaber> umm
<unknownuser_> ?
<barbedsaber> hello, ello, llo, lo, o.
<astro76> !hi | barbedsaber
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<ubotu> barbedsaber: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<barbedsaber> oh, so there are people here
<peter120980> unknownuser_ thanks for the link but i have tried pretty much everything on the post, i can find quite a bit on ATI cards with this problem but i have nvidia cards
<peter120980> im thinking linux maybe just isnt for me, i been going round in circles for 2 days solid now, trawling forums etc
<b00> wtf?
<b00> i got banned
<unknownuser_> peter: it can be trying at times, but hopefully we can get you fixed up
<peter120980> problem is im so new to linux i dont really know what im doing
<DEXTREX> Is there a channel that gives learning tutorials on ubuntu?
<DEXTREX> Im new to linux too.
<josh__> any talk on when the flash plugin will be fixed ?
<peter120980> need me to explain my problem or did you see it earlier?
<barbedsaber> Dextrex, what are you looking for specificly, google is usefull for that, try the howto section of the forums.
<zetheroo> would you say Adobe PS is more resource hungry than the GIMP?
<barbedsaber> please explain
<unknownuser_> peter: from what I understand you have gdm on 0
<DEXTREX> I dont really know anything to do with terminal..
<barbedsaber> zetroo, probobly, never seen them side by side
<gsuveg> zetheroo, parton?
<barbedsaber> hang on a second
<zetheroo> gsuveg: huh?
<peter120980> from the message i got yes, but i just get a blank screen
<barbedsaber> soory, all my bookmarks are on my other computer
<wyclif> hi everyone
<russ> Dextrex, try reading the man page for bash
<unknownuser_> peter: I had a similar problem, give me a sec to see if I can't remember what I did.
<barbedsaber> yeah type man, and then a command that you have heard of
<DEXTREX> Okay russ
<gsuveg> anyone use cream? i need add a filetype to php. its works with simple vim but with cream not :(
<zetheroo> gsuveg: whats parton?
<nikwad> Hi!
<gsuveg> zetheroo, nevermind.
<sauvin> What minimum recommended RAM for Feisty?
<nikwad> I wonder which codec pack you think is the best for Ubuntu 7.10
<russ> Dextrex, also there is a very nicely formatted manual under Ubundu help -> advanced topics
<sauvin> I have a friend whose 256MiB machine won't boot the Feisty LiveCD.
<zetheroo> sauvin: I have used Feisty on a machine with 256 MB of RAM and it was a bit sluggish
<barbedsaber> live cd asks for 300 somthing, but that is for gutsy, how much u got?
<unknownuser_> peter: what nvidia card are you using
<zetheroo> sauvin: I think you should have at least 512 for it to really work well
<nemilar> don't use the livecd with less than 512, it'll be painful
<barbedsaber> maybe try xubuntu
<peter120980> 8600 gt x 2 in sli
<nemilar> just do a commandline minimal install or something
<nemilar> xubuntu for low-end machines works awesome
<barbedsaber> alternate install?
<sauvin> This is the machine that loads the kernel (apparently) and then freezes: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220194295712&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:AU:1123
<zetheroo> sauvin: but in regards to your friends machine not booting into the liveCD session... that could be becasue of numerous things....
<nemilar> is that what they call it?
<barbedsaber> s that what they call it? i think so
<nemilar> sauvin: ok...
<nemilar> the cli install is pretty easy
<peter120980> ive done "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" plus various other things
<nemilar> blue boxes and stuff, it's fun
<zetheroo> sauvin: well that machine is not too horrible.... and it should boot into the livesession
<unknownuser_> peter: you have 2 cards installed ?
<peter120980> yes
<nemilar> sauvin: a little low on RAM, and the processor is a celeron, but that machine can run ubuntu def.
<zetheroo> sauvin: you should check that your motherboard is compatible with linux
<nemilar> double the ram, though
<barbedsaber> Peter, i assume you have done system, admin, restricted driver maneger.
<sauvin> I have no means of doing so; the machine is in Australia and I'm in Illinois.
<zetheroo> sauvin: I have found that there are a number of Desktop motherboards which do not work with linux
<zetheroo> sauvin: I am in Australia as well
<peter120980> barbedsaber: maybe, how do i go about doing that?
<zetheroo> sauvin: maybe I can help your friend..... where is he?
<nemilar> sauvin: dell uses various boards, whatever the cheapest thing they can get is
<nemilar> sauvin: but I imagine it should be fine
<unop__> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sauvin> zetheroo, in ##linux-coders
<barbedsaber> i have a celeron procesr, and it works fine
<barbedsaber> click system, (up the top) then administration, then restricted drivers maneger
<zetheroo> nemilar: well if the loading of the kernel is freezing then there could also be a problem with the CD.... no?
<unknownuser_> peter: can you take a look at this, it might be similar to your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-515260.html
<zetheroo> sauvin: well if the loading of the kernel is freezing then there could also be a problem with the CD.... no?
<nemilar> zetheroo: yes, that, or the RAM
<sauvin> Yes, there could.
<peter120980> barbedsaber: i cant get into xserver, all i have is the command prompt
<zetheroo> nemilar: true the RAM could be buggered all together
<nemilar> Do a CD check, then a memtest
<unop__> zetheroo, or the CPU even
<zetheroo> unop__: haha... or the Power Supply
<nemilar> a) cd check; b) memtest c) try booting some other livecd
<unop__> zetheroo, well, if the PSU isnt powering things right, sure why not?
<peter120980> thats my problem, i just get a blank screen where i assume the login GUi should be showing
<unop__> peter120980, its likely that xorg doesnt support your display adapter out-of-the-box
<zetheroo> sauvin: nemilar: I concure with that a-b-c approach... and testing another live cd ... even another distro is a good test
<nemilar> should help to narrow things down
<sauvin> I think he had problems with a debian livecd, too. :\
<nemilar> yeah but that doesn't say much
<nemilar> try a fedora liveCD or a centOS liveCD
<sauvin> Oh, that WAS a bad CD. My bad.
<nemilar> or even better, a gparted LiveCD
<zetheroo> sauvin: bad CD?
<sauvin> zetheroo, the Debian CD was bad.
<zetheroo> sauvin: no worries.. has happened to me several times
<bullgard4> Does the Intel M processor use 16- or 32-bit Littleendian?
<zetheroo> sauvin: whats his name ?
<unop__> bullgard4, i'd say 32
<bullgard4> unop__: hm
<darkblue_B> why is my disk access light going like crazy, on this brand new gutsy install, when top shows nothing going on??  hdal_addon_stor ocassionally pops up, but seldom
<astro76> darkblue_B: if it's brand new it's probably trackerd indexing your files
<darkblue_B> oh, auto-indexing.. can I turn that off?
<nemilar> darkblue_B: prolly indexing, yeah
<nemilar> I haaaaaaate the indexing
<astro76> darkblue_B: disable tracker
<darkblue_B> I killed it on my mac, too
<darkblue_B> disable tracker?
<unop__> indexing can be a good thing, if you like locating things quick
<darkblue_B> I dont search for things that way
<peter120980> unknownuser: yes that seems to be my problem, i did wonder about that as in my xorg it shows my PCI-E as "PCI:2:0:0" or something like that
<catach> tracker might be really useful some day, but not really now
<nemilar> on today's drives, find is quick enough, no need for indexing
<nemilar> unless you need to find a word inside a 4GB file in a 450GB directory structure
<unknownuser_> I am glad you found out what is causing it, if that doesn't work please let us know
<peter120980> i changed it to 1 and tried that with still no luck
<darkblue_B> nemilar: exactly
<unop__> nemilar, errm no, find can never beat locate -- there's a reason why updatedb was written
<nemilar> darkblue_B:  sudo apt-get remove tracker
<nemilar> unop__: but locate also indexes
<unop__> nemilar, exactly
<nemilar> well I don't like ANY indexing.
<nemilar> I'm opposed to it.  On principle.
<astro76> darkblue_B: yes in system > preferences > sessions, startup programs tab
<nemilar> (Which is just a way of saying, I'm stubborn)
<catach> (heh)
<peter120980> it didnt solve my problem, i set the value from 1 - 7 and still no luck
<unknownuser_> peter: did you complety restart after you changed it ?
<peter120980> yes
<musikgoat> any recommendations on a basic graphical log viewer that I can run on my server to get quick information?
<darkblue_B> astro76: thx I just dd that
<unop__> musikgoat, gnome-system-log i think
<darkblue_B> astro76: I mean, you pointed it out.. I ddnt know abou that
<darkblue_B> astro76: thx
<musikgoat> its headless, so command line, or web based would work
<peter120980> i wish i knew more about it, my first thoughts was that it was maybe using the wrong card or output, im using the vga output not the dvi
<musikgoat> sorry, i guess graphical is misleading
<unknownuser_> peter: that might actually be it, from what I understand it defaults to dvi
<unknownuser_> peter: do you have a dvi device you can test it with?
<Ububegin> hei guys, anyone can suggest a great bashrc file
<peter120980> no
<unop__> peter120980, have you tried restarting xorg?
<peter120980> everytime i made a change i restarted
<unop__> Ububegin, i guess the best one is the one you create, right?
<Ububegin> for my shell window.... I want the command line and result in a new line....
<peter120980> what would i do to make the vga port the output and not the dvi
<Ububegin> unop_ : i havent been ubuntu(linux) for some time, so i forgot ... how i do make the command and result in new line...
<unop__> Ububegin, i'm not sure i follow you
<NiAkLeBoss> Hello everyone
<NiAkLeBoss> Es que qid is there?
<unop__> Ububegin, did you mean changing the prompt?
<NiAkLeBoss> *** Qid is what is here?
<unknownuser_> peter: have you tried to install envy ?
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Ububegin> unop: yeah.. i want the shell prompt and result in separate lines instead of the same line
<NiAkLeBoss> ATG bnojour
<NiAkLeBoss> * Hi
<peter120980> can i install envy from the command prompt?
<unknownuser_> sorry astro
<NiAkLeBoss> I have to develop a irc client are automatically translated
<unop__> Ububegin, something along the lines of this?  PS1=$PS1$'\n'
<Ububegin> ubun:/$ ls  (currenly like this)
<Ububegin> But i want  ubun:/$
<khermans> can anyone tell me how to activate the atlantis/atlantis2 compiz plugin?
<Ububegin>                    ls
<unknownuser_> peter: check my pm please
<Ububegin> unop_: where is the file... sorry
<peter120980> pm?
<unop__> Ububegin, try this at a prompt -  PS1='\u@\h\n\$'
<Ein_> hi
<unknownuser_> dialog window
<Ein_> did any one try to install Project Looking-Glass on Ubuntu 7.10?
<peter120980> well blow me away i just got it to boot into xserver
<Ububegin> unop_ : sweet dude....Though I prefer this ....  PS1='\u@\h\$\n' ... is this permanent or temp
<Cursed_6_ds> How to list all packages installed in your system, no matter even if they are installed using apt-get or deb or source or bin, whatever
<ganesh> how to upldate  the grub when the filesystem copied from live cd
<unop__> Ububegin, it's temporary, so you need to edit your .bashrc and change PS1
<Ein_> any one can help me plz?
<Kate_mins> hello, can someone help me please? how do i start vino-server from a remote ssh login ?
<peter120980> i checked my pci bus again and my MB shows it as been on 7, i changed the bus ID to 7 in the xorg file and bingo it works
<gsuveg> eikke, ask
<unknownuser_> what do you need help with Ein_ ?
<Ububegin> unop_ : k, thanks man.... I will go on from here....
<astro76> Cursed_6_ds: dpkg -l will list all packages, but not source or bin since they are not packages
<gsuveg> Ein_, ask
<gsuveg> eikke, sry
<unknownuser_> peter: awesome, I am glad you got it figured out
<peter120980> lol the problem i have know is ive got pink squares in the white areas, i assume thats because of some driver problem
<unknownuser_> peter: probably, those cards have several issues from what I understand
<Ein_> I installed Project Looking-Glass on my ubuntu 7.10 but when I try to access to looking-glass session it's show only a black screen
<peter120980> if i want to intstall the best driver possible how would i got about ding it?
<unknownuser_> peter: I am not sure if the program I mentioned earlier will work for you or not
<peter120980> are you now allowed to mention that program or something?
<unop__> peter120980, i'd try reconfiguring xorg first to try and get the script to autodetect most things -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<peter120980> unop__: ok i will go try that now and see what happens
<peter120980> thank you so much for you help everyone, i need to go find a couple of matchsticks now, im so adictied to this at the moment, just out of curiosity, does anyone play ffxi or wow and managed to run it on linux?
<ray_> i recently reloaded compiz on my 7.10 release, and using the appearance preference i go to custom.  Then i get an error that reads as follows, The Composite extension is not available, what is the cause of this?
<RasterBurner> im pretty sure no WOW on linux dude....
<alanbshepard70> is it possible with ubuntu to share a wireless internet connection over ethernet to another computer? I have an ethernet crossover cable, 2 computers running linux powered on and a wireless internet connection.
<RasterBurner> yes, its possible alan
<unknownerror_int> youcan get wow on linux pretty easily
<alanbshepard70> RasterBurner: would you happen to know how? I've been googling and searching the ubuntu forums for hours.
<alanbshepard70> Some articles seemed promising but in the end they required two nics and not one nic and one wireless adapter. I should also mention it's a USB wireless adapter not a pci one.
<peter120980> well i dont play wow but i play ffxi which is pretty much the same thing, i guess when i get ubuntu running properly thats my next project, i would love to do away  with windows altogether
<unknownerror_int> peter: look into wine
<unknownerror_int> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<musikgoat> anyone know of a log utility that is web viewable, to check the logs of a web server?
<peter120980> unknownerror_int: thanks for the heads up, ill check it out
<unknownerror_int> peter: do you have aim etc, if so send me your sn
<abdoreza> salam
<abdoreza> i am irani
<peter120980> unknownerror_int: i dont, i never use them, the only one i have is msm and that because it easy to do a remote conection to my mums computer so i can fix it for her
<abdoreza> can i help u
<huhmz> Hello. Does anybody know of a command line jabber client that has support for http proxys?
<abdoreza> ?????????
<unknownerror_int> peter: np, glad I could help,
<abdoreza> i use the parsix 1
<peter120980> later everyone
<unknownerror_int> night
<abdoreza> heeeeeeeyyyyyyy
<musikgoat> huhmz: finch is the only cli jabber client i know of, but you'd want to check its support of http proxies
<abdoreza> can i help u
<huhmz> musikgoat: will do
<abdoreza> 1126 people in room , help me:-/
<astro76> abdoreza: you haven't asked a question yet
<abdoreza> ok
<abdoreza> tanks
<RasterBurner> lol
<Ziroday> !ask | abdoreza
<ubotu> abdoreza: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<abdoreza> i cant connect to network two computer
<Ziroday> abdoreza: how are you trying to connect?
<abdoreza> i cant spek en
<astro76> !arabic | abdoreza
<ubotu> abdoreza: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<abdoreza> no
<abdoreza> i am irani
<astro76> there's a persian one I think
<Ziroday> !ir | abdoreza
<ubotu> abdoreza: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<Ziroday> abdoreza: farsi okay?
<abdoreza> ok
<rampeltilsken> hi all
<unknownerror_int> man, the tech support is just amazing here.
<abdoreza> ubotu: to farsi hasti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about to farsi hasti - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ziroday> abdoreza: ubotu is robot
<Ziroday> abdoreza: go to room #ubuntu-ir
<abdoreza> ok
<abdoreza> tank u
<rampeltilsken> can anybody help me how to use wordpress in ubuntu?
<abdoreza> hala nemishe farsi sohbat kone
<Ziroday> rampeltilsken: just ask the question please
<Ziroday> rampeltilsken: what is not working?
<unknownerror_int> ziroday is there a c++ channel for ubuntu
<Ziroday> unknownerror_int: nope, but there is a linux channel and I think a  c or c++ channel but not sure. Look at the room lists
<unknownerror_int> ziroday: thank you
<bluefoxx> if i have another, older computer going on a live boot disk, can i connect it to this one via a xover lan cable?[i have two lan ports on this comp], also, do serial mice/devices work in linux or was support for them phased out/broken cause the serial mouse i have on the other comp wont work on any live boot cd i have tried so far and it wont work on this one[i treid an adaptor]
<xtyn> does anyone know why ubuntu won't shut down my laptop properly while some other distros do?
<xtyn> as far as i know, they have the same vesion of acpi
<Ziroday> bluefoxx: that must be some hell of a old computer, about the serial mice and keyboards not sure. The other question have you look at !install
<foo-nix> I would like to configure my sound. I have two soundcards, actually one card and one on board 'chip'. The onboard is not working, probably some problem with the jacks. I would like touse the card, which is possible. I managed to get sound out of them, although before getting there I have went through a proccess of trail and error.
<Ziroday> xtyn: every distro does power management differently, I recommend you report a bug
<xtyn> a...
<foo-nix> Things I have done is 'asoundconf set-default-card 0' and 'asoundconf set-default-card 1'.
<xtyn> well, i know my laptop is not supported
<Ziroday> xtyn: what do you mean by your laptop is not supported, what laptop model is it?
<xtyn> lg
<foo-nix> and I have tried the gnome-sound-..., some program in my System>Administration>Sound launcher
<Ziroday> xtyn: well still report a bug anyway
<foo-nix> Which was able to play all the ytest sounds, although my amarok is not able to play any sound.
<bluefoxx> Ziroday, not that old actually, the mobo is 00/01 ish, its an asus tusi -m running a socket 370 celeron 1000mhz, i used a serial mouse cause its the only extra mouse i could find laying around, the other is a wacom tablet with no pen and my main needs the cordless, i move around alot[even though its an desktop]
<foo-nix> In amarok I can choose between alsa and oss as sound device front end. alsa seems to work , but no sound is comming from my speacker, so It probably uses my onboard.
<Ziroday> bluefoxx: might recommend DSL or Puppy linux to you, both are meant to run on older machines
<foo-nix> When I choose os it borks that xine was unable to initialise any soudn drivers.
<xtyn> lg is not supported
<xtyn> i looked at the list
<xtyn> i had a lot of problems with my hardware and linux
<bluefoxx> Ziroday, i tried puppy but my disk was scratched, then again i was o/c ing the cpu and it was de-stabelized atm, but my burner got toasted earlier this month[wow, its still january!!]
<foo-nix> Would someone have any idea where to check settings
<bluefoxx> well, ill solve it on the weekend i wave school tomorrow[2:00am allready??lol]
<user11_011> does anyone know about setting a yahoo account on pidgin. why is japan shown in advanced tab??? i amon ubuntu 7.10
<broken___> Hey, I want to move my windows vista to ubuntu however the only thing I'm concerned about is Skype working with web cams upport.. anyone can report on its succes using wine?
<brylie> has anyone here been able to install Tapioca communications on Ubuntu 7.10?
<brylie> Tapioca has webcam.
<russ> broken___ I believe skype is available as a native linux application so no need for wine
<brylie> It's crazy hard to compile and meet the dependencies though.
<astro76> broken___: the latest linux native client has video, version 4 beta
<broken___> russ, yes I've tried that before.. but it doesn't have video
<broken___> Oh doe sit?
<broken___> Sweet!
<foo-nix> I do have sound using totem, would someone know what engine totem uses?
<brylie> ALSA probably
<Ububegin> what is the command to search for a file in a folder...
<broken___> grep -r ?
<broken___> grep -r "file" dir/
<Ububegin> broken__: thanks, i thot it was find or sumtin... :)
<brylie> grep I think
<brylie> Ububegin, grep
<broken___> ...
<ganesh> how to upldate  the grub when the filesystem copied from live cd
<erUSUL> foo-nix: by default it uses gstreamer
<erUSUL> foo-nix: try tweaking gstreamer-properties
<ubuntu> ooolaa
<foo-nix> erUSUL: gstreamer implies not alsa?
<ubuntu> engllish?
<Ububegin> broken__ : hei grep searches the filename or the content of the files
<Ububegin> I just want to search the filename....
<flagoon> I have ubuntu 7.10. System was showing information that there are some more updated programs, so I chose to update. After that Ubuntu x serwer is not starting. How can I go back to previous settings? I'm rather noobish... I've tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plw xserver-xorg but as real noob I failed.
<astro76> Ububegin: locate, if the file is new in the last day you might have to run sudo updatedb, otherwise find
<Gpalco> Hi! The longer I have Firefox started it GROWS and GROWS in memory size! Till it gets all of it and computer hangs up! Is there a way to fix it ???? PLS!
<Plantain> Gpalco: What version of FireFox? What version of Ubuntu?
<Gpalco> Plantain, latest
<Plantain> latest of both?
<nocturn> Hi all
<Gpalco> Plantain, aha
<nocturn> Can I get the fedora directory server console on Ubuntu?
<nocturn> I can alien the rpms, but that gives me the server, webapps and all too
<Gpalco> Plantain, I heard it keeps 8 preveously opened pages in mamory. Can it be changed ???
<Plantain> That's not quite true, but it does cache a lot
<Plantain> just remember, unused memory is wasted memory
<Plantain> So unless you're running at 100% full, you're not getting your money's worth
<Gpalco> Plantain, =)
<codyduncan> does anyone know how I can check to make sure ndiswrapper has been removed from my machine?
<Gpalco> Plantain, but it would be good if Firefox emtied it once it gets critically huge
<erUSUL> foo-nix: apples to oranges alsa are the kernel drivers gstreamer ias a multimedia framwork. Gstreamer can use alsa or osss or a sound server to play sound
<codyduncan> though, it should be made clear, I am only removing it because I think I put on the wrong version, so I need to install the 64 bit version
<erUSUL> codyduncan: sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper  ??
<mrtimdog> Help! This morning my machine at work had decided to randomly choose between upper and lower case whenever I type. I can't login to gdm. I've tried using both a PS/2 and a USB keyboard and also using virtual console to avoid gdm, but no luck!
<broken___> I am a bit irritated here. Whenever I try to install ubuntu, I mean I'm at the boot from cd screen now when I hit "install ubuntu" it loads the kernel then reboots.
<broken___> And this is as far as I've ever gotten.
<broken___> It says Kernel alive at the bottom, and kernel mapping.
<broken___> Wait..now in safe graphics mode it started..
<user11_011> does anyone know about setting a yahoo account on pidgin. why is japan shown in advanced tab??? i amon ubuntu 7.10
<broken___> Odd.
<usr13_> broken___: May be hardware issue.
<broken___> usr13, how does linux in general take to overclocking?
<usr13_> broken___: Llinux doesn't care about overclocking.
<broken___> Very well.
<Madpilot> broken___, did you run an md5sum check on the ISO you downloading? Borked installer usually means either bad download or bad burn
<usr13_> broken___: Just fine, in other words, but if you are overclocked, you might back down a bit for the install.
<broken___> Yea I usually install OS' with stock options.
<Madpilot> this box is overclocked - 1.8GHz  up to ~2.0Ghz. Never any issues.
<usr13_> broken___: If you overclock a processor, you may have unstable performance at times.
<broken___> hmm..
<broken___> Mine is oc'd from 1.8 to 3.0 lol
<broken___> I never had any issues after running multiple stress tests..
<broken___> But i'll keep it 1:1 ratio from now on.
<usr13_> broken___: Good. That's what I'd do
<sinotony> hello
<barbedsaber> hi sinotony
<foo-nix> erUSUL: When I use the test button in gstreamer-propperties, no sound comes out, totem has sound though.
<sinotony> where are you?
<barbedsaber> ?
<sinotony> I am in China
<barbedsaber> Australia
<barbedsaber> this is not the place to talk about where you are
<sinotony> O nice to meet you!
<barbedsaber> you too
<Ububegin> sinotony has gone cuckoo.... :D
<sinotony> ????
<sinotony> What do you mean?
<barbedsaber> this is a help thing, for really quick help with ubuntu related issues
<Ububegin> sinotony: nothing , juz kidding.. enjoy ur stay in ubuntu channel...
<sinotony> O ,hehe ,sorry
<barbedsaber> thats ok
<francis> i have postfix using another host to relay outgoing mail. All works well but when my webserver sends a mail i see that its send by www-data@internalserver.mydomain.com . How do i change this this to www-data@anotherdamain.com for when the outgoing relay is a mx host !! Any Comments
<broken___> during the partitioner if I do a manual partition and I set /boot will that recognize it when it installs and set up boot on /boot?
<mis_T> ^^
<sinotony> Then ,Does someone konw how to use Wine?
<sinotony> I am boring!
<barbedsaber> what are you trying to run with wine
<mis_T> hehe :D
<mis_T> wine  it easy
<usr13_> broken___: yes
<Ububegin> anyone knoes a good link..where they have a list of all linux commands and how to use them with examples.... i dont really like the "man" command
<broken___> Ok, thx.
<mis_T> sudo   atp install wine    ;d that all
<erUSUL> !cli | Ububegin
<ubotu> Ububegin: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ububegin> sinotony : sudo apt-get install wine
<usr13_> Ububegin: man is pretty good if you learn to use it properly.
<sperca> hi
<sinotony> ChinaNetClient -- a spftware to link the internet ,which is provided by China Telecom
<codyduncan> cody
<sperca> anyone k,ow where I can find linux-headers packages in .deb on the Internet ?
<usr13_> Ububegin: Linux has hundreds of commands.
<barbedsaber> ?
<sperca> because I can't connect me with my laptop...
<erUSUL> sperca: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<sperca> I don't have the Internet
<sperca> I just want the .deb
<usr13_> Ububegin: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<erUSUL> sperca: dl it from packages.ubuntu.com
<barbedsaber> do you mean you have no wifi
<sperca> I don't find it :S
<Ububegin> usr13_ : i will using ubuntu for a short time.. and dont really want to learn all the commands... just the basic ones...
<usr13_> Ububegin: That was simply a google search for "linux commands"
<barbedsaber> or no internet at all
<codyduncan> can someone make some sense of the directions in a wiki for me?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<sperca> no Internet at all
<codyduncan> specifically where it says "Open all of the control.* files"
<Bruners> bloddy dcc spams i keep getting
<barbedsaber> and what are you trying to get, is it wine
<usr13_> Ububegin: Well, there is no telling which ones you will need.  It all depends on what particular tasks you need to preform.
<unixhag_> I want to be able to read and type Chinese, though I don't really understand it yet. I requested Chinese language support, and it's downloading 22 files related to all sorts of apps. Am I doing the right thing?
<Ububegin> usr13- : thanks the ss64.com is sweet... it has examples... :D
<sperca> linux-headers are in devel packages ?
<barbedsaber> ohh, do you want to download things on someoneelse computer, put it onto flash drive or somthing, and copy to your computer?
<barbedsaber> that is a pain to do, and I gave up
<usr13_> perform not preform  (sorry)
<sperca> I just found 2.6.15 or I need 2.6.22-14-generic
<unixhag_> I guess I'll just have to wait it out and see if the system is still usable afterwards :-)
<barbedsaber> whistles and waits for a problem he knows how to fix.
<bullgard4> [Intel Pentium M Processor] 'strings /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kfileshare.mo' doesnt output German umlauts replacing them with a carriage return and line feed. neither --encoding=l nor --encoding=L prevents this. What is the proper parameter for that?
<Stephmw> interesting dcc flood we had 6hrs ago...
<alch3mist> where can i whine about ubuntu packages from ubuntu maintainers?
<barbedsaber> ubuntu forums has rant thingies i think
<alch3mist> <barbedsaber> : is there no channel?
<barbedsaber> dont think so, what is your problem with it
<barbedsaber> ubuntu stuff is mainly on the forums
<sperca> nobody have the link to download linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic ?
<alch3mist> barbedsaber : just want to ask about why there has been any update for mono 1.2.6 in gutsy..
<family> hi all i have a question, im trying to run a python script and its telling me no qt module found what might i do to fix this
<family> File "./xlil.py", line 2, in ?from qt import *ImportError: No module named qt
<usr13_> sperca: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<barbedsaber> just want to ask about why there has been any update for mono 1.2.6 in gutsy., um,  what (you would get more of an answer asking a brick wall than me, i dont understand
<family> am i missing something for python  that i can apt-get install?
<barbedsaber> there you go
<sperca> usr13_ : I can connect me on the Internet at all
<usr13_> sperca: How then will you download it?
<barbedsaber> bye all, I really have no idea what I am doing, so i will hang out in the forums. hehe
<alch3mist> barbedsaber : omg you ask me what's my problem ( it's a rhetorical question... :D )
<sperca> there is not a package for linux-header on the Internet
<sperca> I must pass by aptitude ?
<sperca> when we don't have the Internet, How can I do ?
<bastones> Hello. I burnt the .iso Ubuntu onto a CD last night, and I am installing Ubuntu now. It all worked fine. I clicked 'Start or install Ubuntu' from all the list of options, and it just started Ubuntu and I presume it huasn't installed
<broken___> usr13, hmm I just finished installing ubuntu and it just keeps rebooting now.. I mean it load grub then it says "kernel alive" at the bottom and then waits and reoots
<unixhag_> well finally I see things like scim-pinyin being downloaded, so I guess I'm on the right track
<family> aww i found qttools and stuff im downloading now
<ubentu> total noob question, but has anyone here managed to get 3d rendering working properly with openchrome?
<alch3mist> <bastones>  : it's a live cd you have to click the shortcut "install"
<usr13_> broken___: memtest
<broken___> usr13, I am booted in recovery mode now, what would you say I need to do? dpkg reconfigure?
<broken___> usr13, memory should be fine.
<broken___> I ran memtest for 14 hours and it was fine.
<broken___> That was about 1-2 months ago.
<barbedsaber> I got bored
<usr13_> sperca: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<alch3mist> barbedsaber : omg you ask me what's my problem ( it's a rhetorical question... :D )
<barbedsaber> ?? (0o)
<sperca> usr13_ thank you very much ;-)
<nemilar> brrr, it's cold in here
<sperca> I gonna try
<usr13_> broken___: So it  boots to recovery mode ok, but not normal?
<usr13_> usr13 turns the heat up.
<barbedsaber> try typing startx, or pressing ctrl alt backspace
<nemilar> ty ty
<alch3mist> plain english... just plain english... and somehow i feel like an alien...
<broken___> usr13, yes
<broken___> I'm in it right now, just don't know what I should do.
<barbedsaber> ctrl alt backspace
<toresn> do any of you have experience with 'ogle dvd player'
<usr13_> broken___: Let it try to boot normally, watch for clues as to whay it aborts and starts over.  It should give errors.
<broken___> I do see in dmesg "ACPI: Looking for DSDT in INITRAMFS ... error /DSDT.aml not found"
<broken___> usr13, it doesn't give errors.
<toresn> i get the following error when trying to open a dvd in 'ogle dvd player': FATAL[ogle_audio]: failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<family> yea i need some help i downloaded qt3-apps-dev but its not working i still have no module named qt as and error
<unknownerror_int> broken: have you tried disabling all advanced graphics options
<usr13_> broken___: Pardon me, but you just gave me an example of one.  Are there others?
<phuzion> whats a good FTP client for ubuntu?
<broken___> What advanced graphic options are there?
<usr13_> phuzion: gftp
<family> depends kde or gnome
<broken___> usr13, that's the only one I see that is an error in dmesg
<family> kftpgrapper for kde
<usr13_> phuzion: If you need GUI
<family> and gftp for gnome
<phuzion> usr13, yeah, GUI preferably
<family> phuzion above
<Madpilot> phuzion, for basic FTP, Nautilus (the file manager) works nicely
<broken___> and also "no NUMA configuration found"
<francis> Anyone -> I have postfix using another host to relay outgoing mail. All works well but when my webserver sends a mail i see that its send by www-data@internalserver.mydomain.com . How do i change this this to www-data@anotherdamain.com for which the outgoing relay is a mx host !!
<phuzion> I'll give GFTP a shit
<phuzion> shot*
<broken___> unknownerror_int, what advanced graphic options are there?
<alch3mist> it started to get stinky in here
<phuzion> haha that was a somewhat interesting typo
<barbedsaber> lol
<unknownerror_int> broken: I am probably wrong but if you goto system preferences appear on gnome you can disable visual effects
<broken___> oh.
<broken___> I can't even boot up unknownerror_int
<broken___> lol
<alch3mist> or just right click choose change background got to visual effects tab
<unknownerror_int> when you get into recovery, you have command line only?
<broken___> yes.
<bastones> alch3mist: I tried double-clicking it and right clicking and pressing 'Open' but it won't open, the computer is incredibily slow at the moment.
<broken___> the problem I believe.. is due to my video hardware. because i'm running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<family> anyone have an idea on how to fix this?  File "./xlil.py", line 2, in ?from qt import *ImportError: No module named qt
<broken___> And its telling me that it cannot autodetect my video hardware or its not supported by the X servers.
<broken___> Its an ATI X1950XT
<bastones> oh the install finally opened
<joedj> would anyone like to suggest how I might install Ubuntu without an optical drive?
<unknownerror_int> broken: I have no real experience with ati unfortunately
<barbedsaber> with great difficulty
<usr13_> broken___: xorg configuration wouldn't make it reboot.
<alch3mist> <bastones> : the required mem is 256 for the live cd if you want to install right-away and fast you should have download an alternate cd...
<barbedsaber> external optical drive :)
<joedj> barbedsaber: those are disabled in the BIOS =P
<family> aww forget it ill just download everything with qt infront of the package name
<usr13_> broken___: If it were a problem with xorg configuration, it would leave you with console mode only and tell you  "no screens were found" or something to that effect.
<barbedsaber> go into your bios settings, and change boot order
<broken___> usr13, but not detecting my video card..
<broken___> bahh
<broken___> keeps rebooting.
<broken___> wtf
<family> yea and thats a royal pain inthe arse sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matt__> i just did an automatic update and it broke lircd. i have a happauge pvr 150. ive read some threads on the forums but none helped. how can i downgrade lirc so it will work again?
<joedj> barbedsaber: BIOS password...
<usr13_> broken___: Whatch the screen, you should see some indication why it's rebooting.
<Hemebond> Weee problems. My Nautilus has stopped working after I tried many times to connect to a local VM over SSH but couldn't.
<broken___> .... ok now its booting.
<broken___> I've reset my bios settings to default again.
<broken___> Apparently the first time they weren't default.
<barbedsaber> contact the manufacturur, you shouln't need a password, unnless you set one.
<Hemebond> Ah.
<matt__> anyone? ;[
<Hemebond> Found a process, killed it, now Nautilus opens AND connects to SSH.
<joedj> barbedsaber: i didn't set one, the "administrators" did...
<joedj> barbedsaber: i can easily open it up and pull the CMOS jumper, but trying to avoid that option...
<barbedsaber> ask them to tell you what it is, is it your computer?
<barbedsaber> are you allowed to install ubuntu on it?
<usr13_> joedj: Try removing cmos battery.
<kaos01> hi, has anyone built e1000-7.6.15 on ubuntu 2.6.17-10-386 ?
<unknownerror_int> joedj: it sounds like a dell
 * broken___ grumbles and puts in ethernet cable
<joedj> barbedsaber: i am not explicitly disallowed =P
<Hemebond> lol
<barbedsaber> whos computer is it
<joedj> the option i'll probably take will simply be to complain to management that i can't do my job properly without sufficient access, but it would be preferable to avoid that
<joedj> barbedsaber: employers
<m0u5e> Guys! i just figured out the solution to this bug! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<m0u5e> http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<m0u5e> haha :D
<unknownerror_int> I can see the lawsuits now
<MrMist> I want to install a text-only ubuntu client.... what do I do ?
<barbedsaber> p
<barbedsaber> ok
<Peperone> ciao
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<m0u5e> lol bug #1, solved.
<usr13_> MrMist: Boot the alternate-cd
<Hemebond> MrMist: Use the alternative CD
<barbedsaber> mrmist, install ubuntu and then sudo apt remove gnome stuff, or alternate cd
<family> anyone with qt experience?
<themos> hello
<bullgard4> [Intel Pentium M Processor] 'strings /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/kfileshare.mo' doesnt output German umlauts but replaces them with a carriage return and line feed. Neither --encoding=l nor --encoding=L prevents this. What is the proper parameter for displaying umlauts also?
<barbedsaber> hi themos
<family>  File "./xlil.py", line 2, in ?from qt import *ImportError: No module named qt this is my problem and i dont know how to fix it i downloaded all the qt3 packages but get the same error
<themos> does someone know which livecd with gcc is the smallest?
<barbedsaber> gcc?
<themos> yes
<barbedsaber> forgive my ignorance, what is gcc?
<themos> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<MrMist> usr13: Hemebond: Thanks :)
<Leechzilla> Hi, I accidently let nvidia-config overwrite my xorg.conf, and now having trouble configuring my touchpad. When I type gsynaptics, it tells me to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' or XF86Config.. Under which section should I add this?
<broken___> What is that little icon in the top right that shows your wireless networks and connected networks?
<barbedsaber> umm, damn small linux, might (dont know for sure) maybe puppy linux
<usr13_> barbedsaber: compiler
<broken___> It dissappeared and I'd like to put it back.
<joedj> barbedsaber: obviously it would be foolish to jeopardize my job by doing stuff i'm not supposed to, i'm just interested in the technical rather than political solutions (e.g. netinst)
<themos> i know these distros they don't have it
<usr13_> themos: roll your own
<barbedsaber> get an eepc
<themos> i can't
<barbedsaber> sorry, i cant help you thermos
<barbedsaber> i mean themos
<themos> i need a ready to use solution
<barbedsaber> sorry, I  dont know much
<broken___> What's the icon in the notification area that shows you your wireless networks?
<usr13_> themos: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Cluster_Live_CD
<usr13_> themos: http://librenix.com/?inode=7221
<barbedsaber> joedj,  well,  you can either pull out stuff and get to the bios the hard way, or say pretty please can i have the password, get a new really chep computer, or not try it
<usr13_> broken___: Upper right, left of date.
<broken___> yea
<broken___> mine dissapeared.
<matt__> no lirc junkies? ;[
<unknownerror_int> broken___: what other icons are displayed in your notification area?
<barbedsaber> right click where it was, add to panel, and pick network moniter
<themos> damn it's broken
<usr13_> broken___: System -> Administration -> Network
<themos> Distcc Knoppix looks great
<themos> i will search for it
<barbedsaber> use that then
<unknownerror_int> if the notification area has been removed it won't display properly anyway
<themos> oops wrong channel
<themos> :-p
<barbedsaber> lol
<broken___> No notification area is sitll there...
<usr13_> themos: I hate it when that happens --- :)
<unknownerror_int> broken; just wanted to make sure sometimes it can be removed
<themos> me too :-)
 * broken___ nods
<barbedsaber> broken, right click a bar, pick add to panel, and pick network moniter
<usr13_> themos: http://www.icefox.net/programs/?program=DistccPPCKnoppix
<themos> actually it's the right channel, lol
<themos> sorry :-|
<broken___> barbedsaber, i'm not sure i fthat's the one but i'll try thanks.
<usr13_> themos: distccPPCKNOPPIX-0.0.9.iso (45.09 MB)
<themos> powerpc
<usr13_> o
<themos> i have a i686 cpu :P
<themos> i386 for me :-)
<altra22> usr13 can you help me again with wireless :)
<barbedsaber> usr13 is poplar around here?
<broken___> heh
<Mez> barbedsaber, I guess he/she is giving good support
<whalesalad> Can anyone help me get mod_status installed for apache2?
<altra22> he is an Expert :)
<barbedsaber> i see that
<Mez> there's no such thing as an expert - for that you need to have 10+ years experience - ubuntu hasn't been around that long
<altra22> ppl any body have an expertise with Wireless connection ?
<barbedsaber> umm, mine worked out of th ebox
<usr13_> altra22: What is  your problem?
<MrMist> altra22: yeah, mine too
<barbedsaber> is it broadcom?
<altra22> ok when i put sudo ifconfig wlan0 10.0.0.138
<Mez> !repeat | altra22
<ubotu> altra22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<altra22> sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.138
<ORbulon> Hey Guys
<altra22> then ping i got ping but when goin to connection manager he change everything !!!!!
<barbedsaber> hey orbulon
<themos> getting it, we will see now
<barbedsaber> what desktop enviroment does knoppix use
<usr13_> altra22: Maybe you have a bogus dhcp server on your network.  Try changing your wireless NIC to static.
<barbedsaber> ?
<altra22> i tried to change /etc/resolv.conf it keep change by Cmanager ?
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??
<altra22> how to change it ?
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work
<usr13_> altra22: System -> Administration -> Network
<themos> kde
<whalesalad> Mod status, ubuntu server. apt-get install libapache2-mod-status = fail. Anyone?
<usr13_> altra22: On the wireless NIC's configuration, dissable roaming
<themos> this one is propably command line only
<usr13_> altra22: And set it to static IP address.
<usr13_> altra22: And set essid, etc.
<barbedsaber> i have a lenovo 3000n200, and i have a wireless switch, is it on
<altra22> i did so but nothing happens no connection it show me the bars but dosen't connect
<crolle17> i installed package gforge-ldap-openldap, but it failed during installation (returned an error-code after a doing a lot). then itried to purge it again. but purging returns error-code too. that's a messy package...
<crolle17> http://pastie.caboo.se/144777
<MindUser10556> ciao
<MindUser10556> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usr13_> altra22: If it shows the bars, it more than likely is connected.  Maybe the problem is just that there is no name resolution.  Check /etc/resolv.conf  for [proper] nameservers
<altra22> what if i remove connection manager ?
<altra22> I tried to change etc/resolv.conf but Connection manager keep change it
<usr13_> altra22: You shouldn't need to do that, at least I don't think so.... but... well, I don't know.
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5)
<usr13_> altra22: You should be able to use that connection manager to configure the NIC.
<juice_> when i try to enable custom visual effects it tells me it can't .   why?
<altra22> when i got ping from router by change some settings in terminal when i go to Connection Manager her change everything !
<usr13_> altra22: Did you try the tab for DNS?
<barbedsaber> juice, do you have all drivers enabled
<Kibble> !clone > kibblez
<MindUser10556> !list
<juice_> i think so. what should be on?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<barbedsaber> go to system, admin, restricred drivers, and enable.
<altra22> i tried it and mod some settings there
<juice_> it says i have no restricted drivers
<MindUser10556> ciao
<barbedsaber> what kind of graphics card, nvida, ati, intel, or other
<MindUser10556> !list
<juice_> nvidia 8800
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5)
<usr13_> altra22: Edit /etc/network/interfaces
<juice_> barbedsaber: nvidia
<MindUser10556> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<usr13_> altra22: Set your interface to static  (as opposed to dhcp)
<altra22> What to put there ? sorry iam new :)
<juice_> how do get the nvidia drivers? anyone?
<dizy_17> irc.albamatrix.net
<altra22> i will try to do the mods then i'll be back to give results thx usr13_
<reverseblade> hello I have a setup of Ubuntu host and windows xp guest. I want my windows to use a "real network" card
<reverseblade> can anyone guide me ?
<gejr> reverseblade: what kind of host? what are you hosting?
<reverseblade> ?
<reverseblade> virtual machine
<gejr> ah right
<gary4gar> reverseblade, are talking about visualizations?, and which one?
<reverseblade> virtualization
<juice_> how do get the nvidia drivers? anyone?
<gejr> i thought the guest had to use a virtual network card which actually was the hosts' card.
<frojnd> Hello there
<frojnd> I have some problems with ound...
<frojnd> yesterday I was using skype, and now I can't play mp3s....
<frojnd> I think it has something to do with this... can someone help me out what could be wrong ?
<Hemebond> juice_: What version?
<Hemebond> juice_: Of Ubuntu
<juice_> 7.10
<Hemebond> juice_: They're installed by default.
<Hemebond> juice_: Available in repository.
<juice_> it says i have no restricted drivers
<juice_> i'm trying to enable custom desktop viz
<juice_> do u c?
<Hemebond> juice_: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<Hemebond> juice_: What happens when you click on normal?
<juice_> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<juice_> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<juice_> same thing when i click normal
<gejr> frojnd: lsmod | egrep "^snd"
<gejr> frojnd: are the sound modules loaded?
<Hemebond> juice_: Have you installed KDE or anything else? Is this a clean install?
<juice_> clean
<themos> thank you usr13
<frojnd> gejr, http://pastebin.ca/877581
<Hemebond> juice_: What happens if you start gnome-settings-daemon from a terminal?
<gejr> frojnd: that looks good. And you've unmuted everything in alsamixer?
<juice_> whats the commend
<frojnd> gejr, no, how can I do this?
<gejr> frojnd: just run "alsamixer"
<Hemebond> juice_: gnome-settings-daemon
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5). my i tested it with "xev" & i get i get this event http://www.pastebin.ca/877577
<gejr> frojnd: click "M" to unmute controls and left/right arrows to switch controls
<gejr> frojnd: if it says "MM" in the bottom of the control it is muted. You do not want that ;)
<shan> hi
<usr13_> juice_: look at ~/.gconf/apps/
<juice_> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:25440): WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-az4Y3J5HDe: Connection refused
<juice_> (gnome-settings-daemon:25440): GnomeKbdIndicator-WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-az4Y3J5HDe: Connection refused
<juice_> (gnome-settings-daemon:25440): GnomeKbdIndicator-WARNING **: Not connected to dbus, will not register the object
<juice_> ** (gnome-screensaver:25447): WARNING **: failed to register with the message bus
<juice_> xrdb:  "*Label.background" on line 220 overrides entry on line 150
<juice_> xrdb:  "*Text.background" on line 226 overrides entry on line 191
<FloodBot1> juice_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frojnd> gejr, thanx it works now
<juice_> sorry
<Hemebond> juice_: Have you Googled those messages?
<juice_> shouldnt it just work tho?
<Hemebond> juice_: Hahaha
<Hemebond> juice_: That's a good one.
<kaos01> what packages do i need to be able to build kernel modules ?
<Leo1989> Guys, applications built with wxWidgets can run under both GNOME and KDE, am I right?
<LiraNuna> yes
<shan> hi
<LiraNuna> since wxwidgets is a dynamic library, like SDL
<juice_> lulz
<LiraNuna> all you have to do is have a different wx base
<kaos01> i get: E: Couldn't find package kernel-devel
<LiraNuna> wxgtk or wxqt
<LiraNuna> kaos01, linux-kernel-headers
<Leo1989> If so, why do developers use GTK and that lib for KDE, if it is possible to build a tool with wx and run it under both gnome and K...
<LiraNuna> -devel is for redhat
<LiraNuna> Leo1989, yes
<Leo1989> If so, Anjuta and KDevelop are useless :D
<LiraNuna> codeblocks?
<LiraNuna> Anjuta ain't useless
<Leo1989> yep!
<LiraNuna> Anjuta <3
<LiraNuna> I prefer Anjuta over KDevelop
<Leo1989> C::D builds with wx for both G & KDE ^^
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5). my i tested it with "xev" & i get i get this event http://www.pastebin.ca/877577
<LiraNuna> uh
<LiraNuna> C::D doesn't build anything
<usr13_> juice_: you might try to remove .gconf   (I think it will re-create itself)
<LiraNuna> GCC builds it
<LiraNuna> anjuta/cb/kdev are IDEs
<juice_> usr13_: command?
<kaos01> it keeps failing: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-libc-dev_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80
<Leo1989> I know it
<LiraNuna> IDEs are not a compiler, they do not build anything
<Leo1989> I know what "compiler" and "ide" is :)
<LiraNuna> good
<usr13_> rm -r ~/.gconf
<shan> i need assambly programmer help
<Leo1989> the point is I don't see any sense in using something other than wx,
<Hemebond> Wow, there's 1145 people in this channel.
<usr13_> Hemebond: That's scary!  :)
<LiraNuna> Leo1989, wx doesn't do graphics
<LiraNuna> Leo1989, hence why you need to use something else when it comes to games/3D
<kaos01> this is my first time here, hahah
<usr13_> Hemebond: 1146 now
<kaos01> keep on counting, doing a great job, haha
<LiraNuna> heh
<Leo1989> Anyway, I found Ubuntu and Mandriva best linux distros :) Btw Geant is nice C++ ide too ;) until you build guis ofc
<Leo1989> geany
<usr13_> Some count sheep, we count nics
<LiraNuna> I still like Anjuta
<LiraNuna> especially because of the Scintilla backend <3
<usr13_> what is Anjuta?
<peabody> The .desktop files I create always go under the 'other' menu.  How can I get them to go under Accessories?
<LiraNuna> peabody, System -> Pref -> Main Menu
<mar77i> usr13: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anjuta
<Spidermirk> ciao atutti
<Spidermirk> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<peabody> LiraNuna: Thing is, I'm trying to package something and I want the .desktop that I place in /usr/local/share/applications to just go where I want.
<LiraNuna> peabody, oh, you mean in a .deb file?
<peabody> LiraNuna: yeah
<LiraNuna> peabody, sorry, I don't have a good knowledge about .deb files
<peabody> I'm testing how my .desktop file would work once deployed, but no matter what I do, it gets placed under "Other"
<cpk1> is there a way to figure out which client on my dhcp server is using the most bandwidth?
<mar77i> peaboy: what do you mean by "other"?
<kaos01> where can i download 2.6.17-10-386 source from ?
<ShlongCat> What's going on with Project Chanology
<ShlongCat> ?
<peabody> mar77i: Applications -> Other...it keeps going to that category
<guest1201603193> ich hasse euch alle
<guest1201603193> hallo
<los_> hi
<ShlongCat> whats going on with project chanology?
<LiraNuna> project scientology?
<ShlongCat> whats going on with project chanology????
<LiraNuna> !repeat | ShlongCat
<ubotu> ShlongCat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shan> assemby programe do es it work in ubuntu
<LiraNuna> shan, assembly is per processor language, not per operating system
<ShlongCat> oh I found out. it's at http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<frojnd> how can I check for certain folders who can access em ?
<LiraNuna> frojnd, ls -l /path/to/folder/
<frojnd> LiraNuna, so if it's like this: drwx------
<esaym> I have a problem with ssh login's being slow.  ssh -vvvv user@ip reveals ssh hanging for several seconds at line "debug2: key: /home/user/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))" in the verbose log:http://pastebin.com/m3073225d
<frojnd> LiraNuna, how can I change it to drwxr-xr-x
<esaym>  we have 4 computers all running gutsy  but the 2 with the core2duo cpus have this slow ssh log in problem
<LiraNuna> frojnd, man chmod
<MindUser10556> list
<goodhabit> Hello. I need dvd writer, like k3b, but for ubuntu. Advice me something please.
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5). my i tested it with "xev" & i get i get this event http://www.pastebin.ca/877577
<sluggo> goodhabit: use k3b
<frojnd> LiraNuna, how can I change the permissons for the folder and the content in it ?
<gary4gar> goodhabit, use gnomebaker
<goodhabit> sluggo, qt applications have other color scheme ((( Maybe exist smth for gnome?
<goodhabit> gary4gar, thank you.
<LiraNuna> frojnd, man chmod, and read
<goodhabit> Btw, how to setup qt applications look?
<frojnd> or anyone else, how can I change the persmissons for /folder/ and other content in it
<ShlongCat> how do i shot web?
<fay_elf> You cant't beat k3b and u know you can run it in ubuntu too, right?
<luca> hi everyone
<frojnd> LiraNuna, u only should of say chmod -R +rw /folder/ :)
<goodhabit> frojnd, chmod
<ShlongCat> hi luca have you heard of project chanology?
<LiraNuna> frojnd, I'm rather busy then to answer specifically to each person
<LiraNuna> besides, it's 3AM here
<goodhabit> fay_elf, I can run k3b, I used it always. Now I'm trying gnome and not using k3b because qt applications has other colors in ubuntu.
<luca> I am using Ubuntu Gutsy with Nvidia driver 169.09, and I have problems with compiz - whatever decorator or version of compiz I use, the window decorations flicker, do use transparency when they ought to, or appear quite colour mismashed
<luca> am I the only one?
<frojnd> LiraNuna, oh.. It's 12:24 here and I just wake up
<ShlongCat> i think the answer to your question is at http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<fay_elf> Ok habit.
<ShlongCat> hope that helps :)
<peabody> found my problem.
<LiraNuna> !kick ShlongCat go join #4chan/Rizon
<peabody> I was using ; instead of # for comments
<ShlongCat> I will join there if I can
<ShlongCat> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<ShlongCat> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<ShlongCat> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<ShlongCat> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<ShlongCat> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<FloodBot1> ShlongCat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShlongCat> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/PROJECT_CHANOLOGY
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<daya> how to setup transparent proxy in squid 3.0
<Kibble> how do i exit vi?
<peabody> Kibble: q!
<sluggo> Kibble: :q
<Kibble> thanks
 * Mez pets FloodBot1 
<travisat> Kibble: :wq if you want to save
<ralph> hi
<frojnd> Kibble, esc and than u have some options
<ralph> i've got a question, perhaps you can help me
<fay_elf> goodhabit:when i used ubuntu i had this blue/white theme. I think it's among defaults and it might make k3b look nice too..
<frojnd> Kibble, u allready got what u needed :9
<ralph> if i connect an usb mouse during ubuntu runtime, how can i "enable" the scrolling wheel?
<goodhabit> fay_elf, I'm using completely dark one, from ubuntustudio.
<Kibble> lol, it doesn't work. i'm on an ssh connection to a server through putty, and it doesn't seem to react to q or esc
<fay_elf> goodhabit: Yeah sounds ugly with k3b
<frojnd> Kibble, first esc
<frojnd> Kibble, than :q for quit
<peabody> Kibble: Have you tried ctrl+[
<frojnd> Kibble, and if u wan't to save first what u were doing: :w
<Kibble> that worked, thanks
<Kibble> had to go to bottom of document first
<ralph> if i connect an usb mouse during ubuntu runtime, how can i "enable" the scrolling wheel?
<dondong> hallo?
<mar77i> ralph: it should work. what mouse?
<dondong> Gute Tag!
<ralph> @mari77i: it"s a simple usb mouse.. nothing special
<ralph> for my notebook
<mar77i> what brand?
<ralph> works fine, only the wheel doesn't work in ubuntu
<goodhabit> ralph, if you connecting it beforu ubuntu starts it's working fine?
<gary4gar> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000N100_0768, which is my notebook, it is fully supported, but i having some problems with it :(, can anyone offer a hand??, my wireless hotkey does not work(FN+F5). my i tested it with "xev" & i get i get this event http://www.pastebin.ca/877577
<goodhabit> *before
<ralph> Vistec
<ralph> didn't try yet .. i mean it wouldn't be a problem if i changed the xorg.conf perhaps
<ralph> but during ubuntu runtime ...
<ralph> would it help if i tried to figure out which input device it is and "preconfigure" it in xorg.conf?\
<Kibble> what's a good command-line text editor (more features=better)
<goodhabit> ralph, it is directly depends on xorg.conf too. But you writter about during )
<Tw> im sorry.....but how can i remove a wine program? i compiled it myself
<goodhabit> gary4gar, there are many ways to set your personal shortcuts.
<fay_elf> MS Wireless Optical 2.0 is 100% Linux compatible and quite special
<gary4gar> goodhabit, so what way should i go, please guide
<goodhabit> Twim4, the binary distro means you may install only binary packages for your distro. Installing "by hand" is deletable only by hand.
<mar77i> ralph: don't really know. browse the net
<goodhabit> !packaging > Twim4
<goodhabit> gary4gar, I don't know, but I know 100% google can help :) Let's look together.
<ralph> ok but maybe you can help me, how i can figure out, what input device the mouse is?
<idefix_> how do you know if your IPC address is asigned by a DHCP server?
<idefix_> IP address...
<doctorow> I clicked the "Force Quit" applet twice in a row and now I've got a permanent modeless window on the screen that says CLICK ON A WINDOW TO FORCE THE APPLICATION TO QUIT etc -- how do I kill this (short of restarting X)?
<gary4gar> goodhabit, okay
<goodhabit> doctorow, try "sudo pkill -9 name_of_process"
<ralph> how can i find out the connected devices like an usb mouse? i want to know which input device it is, so that i can configure the xorg.conf
<doctorow> Thanks goodhabit -- but I can't find the name of the process -- I've tried "ps -ax | grep force" and "ps -ax|grep quit" but both return null sets
<Twim4> oke, thanks goodhabit...understood
<goodhabit> Twim4, I think you can also re-install it, and look installing process.
<goodhabit> Many software shows where they are putting files during installing.
<Twim4> it takes me too much....
<ralph> could someone please help me?  how can i find out the connected devices like an usb mouse? i want to know which input device it is, so that i can configure the xorg.conf
<goodhabit> Twim4, only if you deleted source :)
<goodhabit> ralph, dmesg can help you I think.
<Twim4> oke.....everything by hand?
<goodhabit> Btw, why are you changed?
<goodhabit> Twim4, I'm afraid yes. I want to warn you do _not_ installing packages from source by "make install" method at all, because it is not deletable and can make some damage your system.
<Zhaozhou> Now, can someone explain to me how DCC request to port 0 works, and if (then how) it could be dangerous?
<ralph> well it says: [10312.016000] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<ralph> [10322.908000] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<ralph> [10323.108000] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<ralph> [10323.120000] input: USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input9
<ralph> [10323.120000] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:04.0-2
<FloodBot1> ralph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doctorow> Hey goodhabit - -any thoughts on how to figure out what the process drawing this CLICK ON A WINDOW thing is called?
<Zhaozhou> Had a few notices about it.
<stdin> !exploit > zaharazod
<stdin> read that message
<Zhaozhou> !exploit > Zhaozhou
<stdin> Zhaozhou  (sorry, meant you)
<Zhaozhou> stdin, i figured
<frojnd> hello there
<goodhabit> doctorow, nope D:
<Zhaozhou> cool for me then, using an ubuntuserver as router
 * Zhaozhou invincible!
<frojnd> on the ati/amd site is a linux driver for my graphic card mobility x1400, how can I install I can't find any instructions on their site. An is there a packge for installing this driver ?
<doctorow> Thanks anyway
<ares623> What is another term for "group project"?
<goodhabit> gary4gar, I think that http://www.google.com.by/search?q=ubuntu+%2B+hotkeys+%2B+lenovo&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:ru:official&client=firefox-a link will help you.
<goodhabit> "hard teen pno"?
<goodhabit> :P
<goodhabit> Collaborative smth? :)
<Twim4> goodhabit, =) im new to linux.....and i didnt know that but thanks for your answer :)
<Twim4> i'll try to delete it by hand..
<goodhabit> Twim4, sorry, what about you talk now? :) Btw, what software are you compiled?
<gary4gar> goodhabit, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work, it says they work by default
<broken___> Is the adobe package still broken for flash?
<goodhabit> gary4gar, as said @ link, what you gived, you can tune it with some software like kmilo or xmodmap.
<bastones> Hello. I have setup a new wireless connection with my USB G Belkin wireless adapter from Network Settings under System. I entered the correct network name & wireless key, however my connection isn't working. However, it will work when its wired.
<Kibble> what's command to show distro/kernel version info?
<goodhabit> broken___, there are working package @ forums.
<Twim4> goodhabit, i compiled wine-0.9.34 and it shows me only errors when i start winecfg
<goodhabit> Twim4, I see. Btw, there are all deb files for all versions of wine.
<goodhabit> Twim4, I'm sorry, but I think executing "make install" and checking output is the only variant for you.
<broken___> goodhabit, what I did was download the package off their site and move the plugin.so to firefox/plugins
<gary4gar> !flash > broken___
<goodhabit> broken___, I'm just downloaded *.deb file and doubleckicked on it. It works :)
<gary4gar> broken___, please see msg from ubotu
<bastones> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html it says here optain my Windows driver for your system. Where would I find that?
<Kibble> !exploit > kibble
<spanther> i have following problem when i start ubuntu on my computer i can hear the start gingle sound but i cant use XMMS or CounterStrike since there is no sound
<Twim4> goodhabit, oke......i did it again....but no error are available.....hm....
<goodhabit> broken___, if you have some troubles with english (as I am for example), here the easy way to solve flash problem - http://rapidshare.com/files/87518678/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10_i386.deb.html
<goodhabit> Twim4, if it not shows where it puts their files, try looking for help @ #wine
<broken___> goodhabit, heh. The only problem with english I have is that I don't care enough to spell everything properly.
<kaboombob> how can i tell what filesystem a device uses?
<goodhabit> broken___, just wanter to help.
<broken___> Thanks ;(
<broken___> ;)*
<goodhabit> kaboombob, mount -t filesystem
<kbrooks> <broken___> goodhabit, heh. The only problem with english I have is that I don't care enough to spell everything properly. # why does it look like you do, broken___?
<goodhabit> Twim4, and remember - you can do everything _without_ root.
<spanther> and the most weird thing is that my gbit lan   NVIDIA CK804 is configured with alsa and my realtek alc655 is bound to oss in the soundsystem
<broken___> kbrooks, I don't know, does it?
<Twim4> oh....im sorry )) my english is very poor and i didnt understand y at first time, i should look were wine puts it's files and delete it by hand, wright?
<kbrooks> broken___, you care enough to spell everything properly is my point
<spanther> hello?
<goodhabit> Twim4, actually I think there are possibility of my poor english :) But yes.
<Gpalco> Hi. I am having a strange problem with Ubuntu: After I start a program computer stays idle for 30 - 60 secs without loading anything from HDD and only after that starts application. It is always like that. But very inconvinient.
<bastones> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html it says here optain my Windows driver for your system. Where would I find that?
<kaboombob> goodhabit that didt do anything for me
<kbrooks> Twim4, your english is not that poor :-)
<goodhabit> kaboombob, try to explaing what are you trying to do.
<Twim4> omg ))))
<kaboombob> the filesystem isnt auto mounting and its howing up as /dev/sdb
<Twim4> oke understood
<Switch^> is there a way to copy your gnome menu to fluxbox?
<Twim4> i'll try that
<broken___> kbrooks, ok whatever it's 6:59AM and either I can't understand what you are saying, or you are not making sense.
<Gpalco> It is diferent only with gksu prompt
<goodhabit> kaboombob, do you know what filesystem there?
<kaboombob> goodhabit nope
<goodhabit> kaboombob, what device is it?
<kaboombob> its a usb 1.1 mp3 player
<kbrooks> broken___, looks like you can't get what i'm saying then, same timezone here as well
<xen_> hey there when ever i try configure a source file i get this: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<xen_> whats up with this?
<goodhabit> kaboombob, maybe player cannot be usable as normal flash-storage? Default flash fs can be mounted with "vfat"
<white_eagle> my friend wants to install ubuntu but to keep windows xp, so he has already one 30gigs partition for windows, and one 160gigs for games, can I divide again that other partition to make room for ubuntu (he wants to leave 40gigs for it) (ofcourse previously backup-ing everything) and will that work, and not disrupt XP?
<broken___> kbrooks, heh I don't believe its entirely relevant anyways.. ;)
<xen_> im using Kubuntu 7.10  btw
<kaboombob> goodhabit what would the command look like for that?
<goodhabit> xen_, x-dev
<goodhabit> libx11-dev
<kbrooks> white_eagle, yes, XP disruption: um, backup if in doubt
<zombie_monkey> will I get an improvement in 2D performance if I install the nvidia binary drivers? I don't use anythign 3Da dn I heard the binary drivers are more unstable.
<xen_> ahh ok ty
<josh__> anyone know of a good mysql uml tool for ubuntu/linux ?
<goodhabit> white_eagle, just cut some partitions for ubuntu in windows first.
<bastones> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html -- where would I find the .ifo Windows driver, whatever that is?
<xen_> goodhabit says i already have the current version of libx11-dev
<white_eagle> and install ubuntu on them, right?
<goodhabit> kaboombob, $ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/??? /whatever/where/you/are/mounting
<zombie_monkey> bastones: the website of the manufacturer
<gary4gar> goodhabit, i mapped it
<gary4gar> KeyRelease event, serial 32, synthetic NO, window 0x5400001,
<gary4gar>     root 0x58, subw 0x0, time 3312184321, (796,104), root:(799,657),
<gary4gar>     state 0x0, keycode 243 (keysym 0x1008ff4a, XF86LaunchA), same_screen YES,
<gary4gar>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<gary4gar>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<FloodBot2> gary4gar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kbrooks> thank you FloodBot2
<xen_> goodhabit i noticed this though after apt-get install libx11-dev, it says "libx11-dev set to manual installed."
<goodhabit> white_eagle, when you are installing ubuntu it asks what actually ubuntu installer must do with partitions. Chosse "manyally" mode for it - and tell em it yourself.
<xen_> could this be a problem?
<gary4gar> goodhabit, now what to do?
<goodhabit> gary4gar, I don't know what you need to do now. I can only advice what you can use for it.
<brandon__> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xen_> !ubotu libx11-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libx11-dev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary4gar> !info lbx11-dev
<ubotu> Package lbx11-dev does not exist in gutsy
<xen_> !info libx11-dev
<ubotu> libx11-dev (source: libx11): X11 client-side library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.1.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 8494 kB, installed size 20560 kB
<Twim4> goodhabit, is that oke when i do this "sudo rm /usr/local/bin/wine*" ?
<xen_> weird i already got it installed, yet ./configure still throws out this "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<bastones> zombie_money: I am not really sure what to do to get the drivers off microsoft's website... I have tried searching round... could you tell me briefly where I'd find the driver I need?
<goodhabit> Twim4, depends of you situation :) Use the pastebin for installing output.
<goodhabit> xen_, are you making *.deb file?
<goodhabit> :)
<Kate_mins> can someone explain to me what is "LC_ALL = "C"" ?
<kaboombob> i think i just deleted /home/robert
<travisat> gj
<drowner_> g'day everyone
<drowner_> I did something stupid (well, I don't think its that stupid, but I need reassurance that it isn't)
<ray_> i recently reloaded compiz on my 7.10 release, and using the appearance preference i go to custom.  Then i get an error that reads as follows, The Composite extension is not available, what is the cause of this?
<mcisbackuk> !ask | drowner
<ubotu> drowner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drowner_> ok ok
<drowner_> so, my friend has a trojan in her msn, so i downloaded it with pidgin, to find out a bit more about it
<drowner_> i figure i'll be OK
<drowner_> :D
<kaboombob> i think i just deleted /home/robert can i undo that? im the only user on the comp and i mounted something to there
<drowner_> won't it?
<goodhabit> Kate_mins, it means while running some command it will be runned with some locale what you are writing. Means - If you are french, the $ gimp starts french localised gimp. And $LANG= gimp or $LANG=C gimp will start default english one.
<travisat> kaboombob: just umount what you mounted
<mcisbackuk> drowner: Windows virii/trojans etc are harmless to a linux system
<zombie_monkey> bastones: you need to know the model of your wireless card... let me see...
<kaboombob> drowner_ should be fine
<drowner_> Yeah, i thought so
<drowner_> its a zip file
<kaboombob> travisat i did that but now the folder is empty
<kaboombob> i was the only user on this comp
<zombie_monkey> bastones: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-6163dc821307bde2883f66a55d7be29ea64a95cf
<travisat> kaboombob: have you tried rebooting?
<kaboombob> im affraid to
<goodhabit> kaboombob, hey :)
<bastones> zombie_monkey: the model number is: F5D7050 and it is a wireless G USB adapter
<kaboombob> my desktop icons even dissappeared
<n00bie> are anyone else experiencing memory leakage in gnome-appearance-properties?
<Nom_> Howdy.. I've been googling this problem for the last few minutes, but can't seem to find a solution...  I've uninstalled cups and installed the "classic" lpr stuff, and for some reason lcp status says "waiting for ubuntu to come up".  I've seen a similar error in cups, but since I've gotten rid of that, the solutions didn't seem to apply (install cupsys-bsd).  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<goodhabit> kaboombob, why are you doing that? :) Try to add new user now.
<kaboombob> goodhabit yes?
<travisat> kaboombob: rebooting won't make you lose anything you already lost, I think you just have a file-system mishap
<kaboombob> travisat will i still be able to log in?
<unop_> bastones, you probably need the rt73/rt73usb module for that adapter
<travisat> kaboombob: yes
<kaboombob> here goes nothing i guess then
<travisat> kaboombob: you just loose all info in your /home directory
<goodhabit> kaboombob, I warn you to create new user now.
<bastones> unop_: thanks for your response. Where would I find this rt73/rt73usb module?
<kaboombob> goodhabit how do i do that?
<goodhabit> kaboombob, because you may have troubles with gnome. system - administraton - users and groups.
<travisat> goodhabit: why?
<kaboombob> goodhabit not why but how?
<goodhabit> travisat, because of config files @ $HOME dir.
<unop_> bastones,  http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<goodhabit> kaboombob, systerm  - administration - users and groups as I told :)
<zombie_monkey> bastones: look for files rt73.inf, rt73.sys, and rt73.cat in the CD that  ame with it
<toresn> hmm
<unop_> zombie_monkey, you dont need ndiswrapper for this adapter, it has a native kernel module
<ArthurArchnix> Here's a strange problem. I've got a setup such that when a USB mouse is plugged in the touchpad turns off. Except, that if I boot with it plugged in it doesn't turn off. This is new behaviour. Two weeks ago if I booted with a mouse plugged in the touchpad was turned off. Any ideas?
<zombie_monkey> unop_: I presumed he tried that
<bastones> unop_: so what do I do? apologies but I am incredibily new to this
<goodhabit> Good luck all! g2g. Bless you guys ]:)
<xen_> no wait! i still have questions!
<unop_> bastones,  you need to download http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2008_0117_RT73_Linux_STA_Drv1.1.0.0.tar.bz2 -- and follow the instructions in the INSTALL/README file
<ArthurArchnix> xen_: So ask them.
<xen_> ArthurArchnix i have.
<bastones> unop_: ok
<xen_> scroll up
<xmpp> hi, my ubuntu doesn't power off completely, there is the shutdown logo and animation and then it hangs with a cursor on top left and nothing can be typed, what could be broken/corrupted ?
<ArthurArchnix> xen_:  I just joined. I can't scroll up to your problem.
<bastones> unop_: should I download that from my Ubuntu laptop under wired connection or download it on my XP computer?
<mcisbackuk> xen_: Please retype your question/problem.
<xen_> well everytime i try ./configure something, i get "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<xen_> however, as goodhabit said before i needed libx11-dev, but i already have that installed
<unop_> bastones, i presume you have already installed ubuntu -- if thats the case, you download it to ubuntu and proceed to install it there, it does not work within windows
<xen_> i get this error with just about anything im trying to configure
<bastones> unop_: ok great
<xen_> using Kubuntu 7.10 btw
<mcisbackuk> xen_: It could be the configure script expects a different linux distro to Ubuntu, so it may look in a different location to /etc/X11
<ArthurArchnix> xen_:  More please. What do you mean, everytime you try to ./configure something. What exactly are you building from source, why, and what instructions are you following?
<xen_> well, im just trying to install a network monitor from kde-apps, but ive tried ./configuring other apps like kwin-style-crystal etc, and i get that same error
<xen_> from source
<ikonia> xen_: what are you trying to build and what error
<mcisbackuk> xen_: Are these packages not in Adept??
<xen_> yes these pakcages are in adept, but outdated
<chetan>  /msg nickserv REGISTER chetan
<xen_> for kwn-style-crystal anywhow
<mcisbackuk> xen_: Have you filed a bug against them to get them updated for Hardy to the new upstream release?
<xen_> @ikonia its when i try ./configure source files i get "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<xen_> mcisbackuk well how do we know this is a bug already?
<xen_> it might just be im missing something
<chetan>  /msg nickserv IDENTIFY chetan
<ikonia> xen_: have you got the libs/headers installed, what is filing pkg_config ?
<ArthurArchnix> xen_: Could be that you're missing some dev files. Try this, if it doesn't work, just uninstall by repeating the command with remove instead of install.
<mcisbackuk> xen_: As I said, it's probably the configure script, have a look see what the X11 directory is pointing to it should be /etc/X11
<ArthurArchnix> sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<xen_> sorry ikonia, im dont know much about this, but ive tried installing libx11-dev, but adept says its already installed
<ikonia> mcisbackuk: why would it be looking for libs / headers in /etc/X11
<huhmz> hello. Can i see which packages in a repo has another package as its dependency?
<ikonia> xen_ can you put the output of configure into a pastebin pleas.e
<unop__> mcisbackuk, i think you mean /usr/lib/x* ... ?
<xen_> ok
<xen_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mcisbackuk> unop_: Thats the one lol
<ArthurArchnix> xen_: If the above command doesn't work please follow ikonia's instructions.
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: I suspect its pkgconfig complaining, but we'll see
<xen_> iKonia : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53950/
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: I don't know much about insalling from source... I'm just going by what solutions seem to have worked for people with similar problems in the forums... eg., see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75143.html
<xen_> and this is the output when i try ./configure kwin-style-crystal, uno momento just gota paste it
<bullgard4> !wxWidgets
<mcisbackuk> Gusy this is a stupid question, but has anyone else noticed that Gutsy's install Cd still has 7.04's example files on the disk? and so has Hardy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxwidgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaboombob> can somebody tell me what i was supposed to mount before i logged out?
<travisat> kaboombob: don't mount anything
<unop__> xen_,  is x-dev installed?
<travisat> kaboombob: adn don't just logout reboot
<xen_> unop_ yes
<kaboombob> travisat i did reboot
<ArthurArchnix> xen_:  What about x-window-system-dev?
<mcisbackuk> join #ubuntu-motu
<mcisbackuk> oops
<xen_> ill just check that
<kaboombob> travisat can you tell me what the mount command i was given earlier was? cause it worked i just mounted in the wrong place
<unop__> xen_, i think you should do this -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall x-dev libx11-dev kdebase-dev
<ArthurArchnix> xen_: Others have reported in forums that that package solved their problem
<ikonia> that doesn't look like a pkgconfig complaint, that looks like -I/include/path is not populated
<dellph> hello ppl
<xen_> brb 2 secs just installing these
<kaboombob> travisat it should have the text "/dev/???" in it
<travisat> kaboombob: oh I dunno
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Everything I can find about your problem suggests a missing dev package. Another post, here http://curves79lady.wordpress.com/2008/01/22/configure-error-cant-find-x-includes/
<xen_> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<dellph> i have a problem with permission. when i try to run this command sudo auth-client-config. i get an permission error: ERROR: uid is 0 but '/' is owned by 1000. any tips to guru.
<dellph> .
<dellph> ?
<unop__> xen_, that's a non-existant package
<xen_> @unop_ just dl the sudo apt-get install --reinstall x-dev libx11-dev kdebase-dev, have to install 80mb's of stuff
<bastones> unop_: I have downloaded the thing and I am confused and do not know a clue of what to do... I read readme in both folders and I don't know a thing to do
<travisat> sudo mount -t vfat  /dev/???  /whatever/where/you/are/mounting
<FFighter> does anyone know of a Terminal Server client for linux ?
<unop__> xen_, wow - errm, ok take kdebase-dev out -  sudo apt-get install --reinstall x-dev libx11-dev
<travisat> kaboombob: you get that?
<naresh> hello
<kaboombob> travisat thanks yeah that was it
<unop__> xen_, you probably need the kdebase-dev anyway since you are building kde packages
<travisat> kaboombob: its nice having a long irc history :)
<unop__> bastones, there are clear instructions in the README file
<dellph> FFighter: its can be found in ubuntu application/internet/
<Nom_> ok new problem... trying lprng instead... it thinks the printer is up and running, but nothing is being sent to the printer.  echo "test" > /dev/ttyS0 yields data, so it's definately an issue in that config... anyone familiar with this? :/
<kaboombob> travisat yeah that why i have mine set for long time so i can go back and copy what i did to fix a problem
<FFighter> dellph, what's the name of the application? I'm running XUbuntu
<xen_> @unop_ hmm just tried the sudo apt-get install --reinstall x-dev libx11-dev, still same error about the x server not found or something
<ArthurArchnix> unop_ The latest post I found about that problem suggests a missing kde-dev package.
<dellph> i have a problem with permission. when i try to run this command sudo auth-client-config. i get an permission error: ERROR: uid is 0 but '/' is owned by 1000. can somebody help me?
<bastones> unop_: there are readme files in both the Module and WPA_supplicant-0.5.8 folder... which readme should I read?
<unop__> xen_, i'm quite certain you need the kdebase-dev package
<Nom_> There seems to be no error log for lprng either... not that i can find at least
<xen_> ah ok, ill try again
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, thats what a preliminary google search seems to suggest to me too, yes
<unop__> bastones, the module one
<xen_> does this mean i have to abort the hyper-flux gyroconcentrator?
<xen_> j/k
<dellph> tsclient
<xen_> sorry, im not used to the jargon
<dellph> FFighter: tsclient
<ArthurArchnix> xen_: It's flux-capacitor...and it depends on what you're setting up. Programs, yes. Timetravel device, no.
<xen_> ahh i c, :P
<Bcosta> Someone speak portuguese?
<unop__> xen_, maybe try this too -- sudo apt-get install xlibs-static-dev
<unop__> xen_, did you say it was a kde app?
<ArthurArchnix> !portuguese | Bcosta
<xen_> unop_ will do, got 50secs left for dl
<ubotu> Bcosta: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xen_> unop_ well knetstats, but ive noticed this same error when i tried to install kwn-style-cyrstal as well
<Bcosta> very very very thanks
<SleepingSloth> xen_,  nice jargon though - i like 'gyroconcentrator'
<ArthurArchnix> de nada
<xen_> lol, ya that was kinda off the top of my head lol
<SleepingSloth> xen_,  the best ones always are ;)
<bastones> unop_: I don't understand anything in that readme file, I am completely clueless on what to do next. I don't know what section is important for me to read, and all sections just say weird code like $tar -xvzf RT73 etc and I dont understand a word of it :S
<Dr_willis> bastones,  this is when spending an hour or 2 reading some Bash/shell tutorials  pays big time.
<Dr_willis> tar is the command, x for extract, v for verbose, z for ungzip f for 'file' :)
<xen_> success! tyvm all! it worked :)
<bastones> ...
<unop__> bastones, maybe this then - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<unop__> xen_, so it was kdebase-dev ?
 * Dr_willis is big on people learning linux 'FUNdaMentalss'
<xen_> yes, kdebase-dev
<unop__> xen_, cool
<xen_> tyvm
<unop__> yw
 * ArthurArchnix didn't want to mention to zen that the answer to his error was the number two link on google after pasting in the error. 
<ArthurArchnix> I think that would have been rude.
<Dr_willis> well the ads were cluttering it up. :)
<ArthurArchnix> Ah yes... I use adblock so that would be it Dr_willis, thank you.
<Dr_willis> ArthurArchnix,  me also. I get on a browser with out adblock. and im like Dang! where all these spammy ads come from
<co_pGn_ml> co_ml
<_coredump_> moinsen
<abdoreza> salam
<ArthurArchnix> So... I'll ask again, for some reason if I boot my computer with a mouse plugged in the touchpad doesn't turn off like it should. But if I plug the mouse in after logging into gnome, then it turns off. I wrote an answer on the forums about disabling the touchpad here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4177125#post4177125 but after reinstalling last week, and updating, it no longer works. It used to. Any ideas
<BitTorment> can anyone tell me what might be wrong if none of my service daemons are starting on boot (sshd, apache2 etc)?
<BitTorment> they all start fine manually
<ArthurArchnix> Back in a sec... I'm gonna change "on" to "true" and see what happens.
<ArthurArchnix> in xorg.conf
<Chris7462> test
<Chris7462> Cool~
<clusty> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clusty> i need a bit of help here
<clusty> tried to install the CUDA drivers for NVIDIA and now i dont have proper X anymore
<clusty> just the shitty compatibility mode
<clusty> how can I revert to the ubuntu drivers
<clusty> ?
<Dr_willis> edit the xorg.conf and change the Driver 'whatever' line back to  Driver 'nvidia' or  Driver 'nv' perhaps.
<Dr_willis> There MIGHT be a backed up xorg.conf in /etc/X11 also
<ArthurArchnix> hmm... ok. No difference. Did anyone read my link. Any ideas?
<don_andrez> is vmi enabled in generic kernel in 7.10?
<ArthurArchnix> All I can think is that... since the mouse is detected at boot then gnome doesn't consider it "plugged in", unless it happens after gnome is loaded. I wish I could confirm that this worked before. I'm sure it did, but since I've reinstalled how can I confirm. It's easy enough to setup a shortcut key to turn it off I suppose, or to pull out the mouse and push it back in (which turns off touchpad), or setup a script that's run 
<ArthurArchnix> don_andrez: Is that directed at me?
<unixhag_> What do people use to play mp3 files?
<IdleOne> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unixhag_> thanks
<IdleOne> !players | unixhag_
<ubotu> unixhag_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<candi4> #surabaya
<unixhag_> I'm also gonna need .wmv movies, unfortunately, it comes with the course I'm doing. Fingers crossed for a codec
<unixhag_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !dvd | unixhag_
<ubotu> unixhag_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<don_andrez> ArthurArchnix: not really but u can answer it :)
<idefix_> how do you know if your IPC address is asigned by a DHCP server?
<ArthurArchnix> don_andrez: Maybe... have you seen this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416437
<bullgard4> Where are wxWidgets used?
<don_andrez> ArthurArchnix: not yet. thanks :)
<Symmetria> anyone know what the performance over nfs is like between gigE connected ubuntu servers?
<Symmetria> how much of a performance hit am I likely to take
<nemilar> yay! dist-upgrade time!
<nemilar> Symmetria: gigE?  performance??
<nemilar> Symmetria: unless you're doing something like...real-time uncompressed video editing, I think you're going to be just fine
<Symmetria> nemilar: *nod* will I be able to get a coupla hundred megabit/second over nfs between linux servers
<ArthurArchnix> don_andrez: Everthing I find on google says yes. But if you come across the default kernel config options of 7.10 let me know. I'd love to see it.
<Symmetria> or am I gonna be limited to 100 or 200mbit throguhput
<Symmetria> nemilar:  heh, fine in my definition = 600+mbit
<nemilar> Symmetria: yeah man, assuming all your hardware is gigE, you'll be runnin' smoooooth
<don_andrez> ArthurArchnix: The forum only cleared that there is vmi in server kernel
<Symmetria> trying to decide if I wanna go with an open iscsi implementation or go with nfs
<idefix_> is there a specific internat channel?
<Symmetria> its all gigE, I guess if its really 2 slow I will just throw in 10gig interfaces
<Symmetria> but thats a pain in the ass to organize
<nemilar> Symmetria: never used iscsi...but nfs doesn't have too much overhead
<IndyGunFreak> idefix_: what type of internet access do you have?
<ArthurArchnix> don_andrez: I agree. It was unclear. I'm running 7.1 now, I wonder if there's a command I could run to see what's enabled in my current desktop kernel,
<nemilar> Symmetria: what are you aiming to do with this?
<idefix_> cable
<idefix_> IndyGunFreak
<nemilar> Symmetria: just out of curiosity
<cosmodad> idefix_: you possibly seek #networking.
<Symmetria> nemilar: add more disk space to our mirror server
<idefix_> ok
<Symmetria> a *LOT* more disk space
<ArthurArchnix> Is there a command I could run to see what my current kernal options are?
<IndyGunFreak> idefix_: if you have cable, unless you're paying for buisness class service, or are paying extra for a dedicated IP, you likely have DHCP
<nemilar> Symmetria: ahh, true....what kind of server?
<Symmetria> server itself is a quad dualcore xeon with 24gigs of ram
<nemilar> Symmetria: I mean, file server?
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, errm,   sysctl -A
<nemilar> Symmetria: or mysql? or...
<sluggo> ArthurArchnix: config files are stored in /boot
<Symmetria> the boxes with the disks in them are 3ghz xeons with 2gigs of ram they are intel SSR212MA's
<Symmetria> no, file server
<nemilar> Symmetria: oh, you should be fine then
<IndyGunFreak> idefix_: typically, fixec, or static IPs, are DSL.(when it comes to us residential folks).
<Symmetria> I have 42 disks in total in the system
<don_andrez> unop_: thanks :)
<nemilar> Symmetria: haha, yeah I've got a duel 3GHz Xeon setup w/ 4G ram
<Symmetria> oops 46
<nemilar> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetness
<unop_> don_andrez, thanks for what?
<Symmetria> 36 x 500gig sata and 10 x 300gig scsi
<nemilar> Symmetria: damn yo, that's a lotta storage.  I'm touting about my 6TB over here
<Symmetria> nemilar:  heh I'
<Symmetria> I've got another mirror server which has 15 x 750gig disks in it and 6 x 400gig disks
<don_andrez> unop_: for the command
 * Symmetria has a LOT of disk space :p
<ArthurArchnix> unop don_andrez this command sudo sysctl -A | grep vmi returns errors. "error: "Invalid argument" reading key "fs.binfmt_misc.register""
<nemilar> Symmetria: I don't even wanna know what you're storing on there
<tinman> I do :P
<nemilar> Symmetria: you work for a media company or something?
<Symmetria> total mirror cluster on combined systems = 78gigs of ram, 24 cpu cores as well :p
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, try prefixing that with sudo
 * IndyGunFreak has never figured out how to use 500gigs, couldn't imagine 1TB.
<Symmetria> heh nemilar Im CTO of the south african research and education network
<nemilar> Symmetria: that's one heck of a setup
<nat6138> I haven't figured out how to use 40 gigs.
<nemilar> heck of a job
<Symmetria> we store academic data sets, all the linux distributions, a ton of other opensource stuff etc
<idefix_> when exactly is it a local network? when the last six (?) of the IP address agree?
<IndyGunFreak> nat6138: lol, i'm probably right at 40gigs.
<nemilar> Symmetria: and you're in #ubuntu for support?!?
<Symmetria> nemilar:  heh, za.archive.ubuntu.com and za.releases.ubuntu.com is on there :)
<Symmetria> heh nemilar *shrug* Im playing with moving to ubuntu off solaris, best people to tell me about that are in here
<ArthurArchnix> unop_... did. Trying the command with | less intead of | grep vmi means a whole lot of pressing enter and scanning.
<unop_> idefix_, it's a local network only in terms of the physical setup - IP addresses dont really count
<turbocueca> I need some TBs lol
<Pici> !offtopic
<Symmetria> :) and Im more a networks guy than a systems guy anyway
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemilar> Symmetria: yeah, true...  Ubuntu is a really nice desktop system, if that's what you're looking for
<zombie_monkey> can I have three different password, one for the user, another for sudoing with him, and a third on for root?
<nemilar> Symmetria: true, I'm a systems guy, not a networks guy
<stf> Hi. What package do I need for the qt4 examples? they don't seem to be in qt4-dev-tools or qt4-doc
<ArthurArchnix> unop_ don_andrez Specially since I don't know what I'm looking for.
<Naser_LPI> Hello all
<nat6138> stf: You might have to add the KDE 4 Repositoriy.
<jrib> zombie_monkey: what would be the point of a different password for sudo for, lets call him, userA?
<unop_> zombie_monkey, ideally you just need one password for the user, sudo then authenticates the users password
<sluggo> ArthurArchnix: grep -i vmi /boot/config-`uname -r`
<cosmodad> idefix_: it's definitely still local if the number of hops is still 0.
<Symmetria> heh I spend my time designing and building *HUGE* networks not playing with systems, though I have some pretty big systems as well :p
<Naser_LPI> i need help on compiling the ubuntu gutsy gibben kernel
<idefix_> !hop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop_> idefix_, i think your questions should be asked in the #networking channel anyway
<Symmetria> heh nemilar the new network that I designed and that we are deploying has a total of 83 10gig interfaces active on it
<Symmetria> :p
<cosmodad> idefix_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hop_%28telecommunications%29 , #5
<nemilar> geeze man
<nemilar> why not just go 100GigE
<Symmetria> there isnt such a thing yet
<Naser_LPI> i need help on compiling the ubuntu gutsy gibben kernel
<Symmetria> 100gE is still a while away unfortunatly
<unop_> nemilar, Symmetria i think you guys should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Symmetria> if it existed, I'd probably be running 83 x 100gE interfaces :p
<nat6138> Naser_LPI: Why not just use Gutsy?
<Symmetria> unop true, apologies
<Naser_LPI> Hi Nat, i hv the desktop running
<Naser_LPI> i am learning to update the kernel as a practice for certification
<ArthurArchnix> unop don_andrez sluggo All hail the mighty sluggo... his command returned`CONFIG_VMI=y' Thanks sluggo. That should answer don_andrez question.
<ArthurArchnix> unop_: don_andrez FYI, the command was: grep -i vmi /boot/config-`uname -r`   Thanks again sluggo
<kaboombob> i have a problem with some of my apps amarok being the only one i can think of at the moment but i know there have been more recently they get a menubar that gets stuck at the top of the screen even when the program is minimized even to the taskbar
<stf> found them /usr/share/doc/qt4-doc/qt4-examples.tar.gz
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, what was he eventually trying to accomplish?
<blackest> any idea how I can make some files appear to be in the same location for two computers eg the files are on pc1/myfiles
<don_andrez> sluggo: many thanks :)
<blackest> and i want pc2 to see them in the same place
<ArthurArchnix> unop_: He just wanted to be certain that VMI support was enabled in a desktop kernel. I told him I'd try and look at mine, since it was default install and the interwebs could't confirm.
<WillOne> Hi, I have officially farked up my paritions. Would anyone like to help me?
<MasterShrek> blackest, use samba and mount them in such a way
<Naser_LPI> can someone help me with information on how to compile a kernel on ubuntu desktop gutsy gibbon
<MasterShrek> WillOne, how bad?
<blackest> you mean to mount the files via samba on the host that actually holds the files as well as the remote system
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, right ok, i wasnt sure you wanted kernel parameters or boot options, anyway .. :)
<MasterShrek> Naser_LPI, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<MasterShrek> Naser_LPI, that should get you started
<Naser_LPI> i am already started
<Naser_LPI> read this
<zombie_monkey> how can I report a bug in hardy alpha 3?
<MasterShrek> blackest, you can use a symlink on the host
<blackest> so both systems use hostname/sharename
<Naser_LPI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065&highlight=kernel+compilation
<WillOne> MasterShrek: I'll PM you.
<MasterShrek> !bugs | zombie_monkey
<ubotu> zombie_monkey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MasterShrek> !hardy | zombie_monkey
<ubotu> zombie_monkey: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<unop_> zombie_monkey, it's probably not a bug anyway but a side-effect of being alpha :)
<MasterShrek> Naser_LPI, whats the problem? that guide looks pretty good
<blackest> the problem is the files locations are stored in a db shared by both (or more systems) hense the need to make both computers look in the same place
<blackest> it'd be easier if the files were stored on a third system but thats getting silly
<ArthurArchnix> unop_:  And I didn't know enough to ask a good question. But thanks for the try at it.
<kaboombob> amarok sets its menu bar to the top of my screen how do i get it to stop doing that
<nat6138> So far Hardy has been pretty bug free for me, besides Squeeze never working.
<drowner> hey, another quick one: my laptop won't suspend/hibernate (i know its a known problem). the thing is i don't want it to - how can i stop it?
<drowner> i've changed the power settings
<ikonia> nat6138: it's still in development so your personal experiences are not reall rrelevant at this time
<nat6138> ikonia: I know.
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, no worries, i guess good questions only come about understanding whats at hand well, doesnt it? :) i dont think i could have asked better :)
<nat6138> ikonia: I realize that ever since I changed to Hardy.
<ikonia> nat6138: great, so why say it then ? hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<nat6138> ikonia: didn't know, sorry.
<ikonia> nat6138: no problem
<ArthurArchnix> If I restart 'X', as far as gnome is concerned that's identical to a restart? I'm having trouble with gnome detecting and disabling hardware at boot time. If I unplug and replug after gnome loads then it detects and disables appropriately... but as far as troubleshooting this goes. Is Ctrl+Alt+Backspace the equivilant of a reboot?
<el3ctro_> hi all .....is ur linuxdcpp running in gutsy?
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix thats not the same as a reboot
<postman> list
<ikonia> el3ctro_ dcpp ?
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: Its not the same as a reboot, but its equivalent to restarting Gnome.
<el3ctro_> ikonia yaa linux dc ++
<marckie> hello!
<marckie> musta na?
<clusty> still no luck with proprietory nvidia drivers
<ikonia> el3ctro_: as in the direct connect client ?
<marckie> ^_^
<clusty> nv works just fine
<clusty> but its too ugly
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Pici Thanks for the bad news. That makes troubleshooting harder, but at least I'm not wasting time or finding false "answers". Thanks.
<MasterShrek> clusty, what card is it?
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, Gnome does not handle devices, check dmesg for anything regarding the hardware in question
<clusty> 8600
<el3ctro_> ikonia..... client to share files on lan
<ikonia> el3ctro_ what about it
<clusty> MasterShrek, 8600
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, some aspects of gnome in relation to hardware might require a restart because ultimately the kernel has to have identified the change
<MasterShrek> hmm, ive heard horror stories clusty lol, tried isntallign it manually from nvidia
<MasterShrek> .com
<marckie> hello!
<marckie> has anybody used Virtualbox here?
<kaboombob> what was the app that turns a pic with multiple frames into a gif?
<clusty> MasterShrek, worked fine b4 i tried installing CUDA drivers from nvidia
<marckie> Im stuck in the sharedfolder
<marckie> hahay...
<RickJames> good morning/Afternoon
<clusty> MasterShrek, my hunch is it repalced some files inside the modules folders
<el3ctro_> ikonia i am not able to use it....whenever i try to download file from a user the connection gets disconnected automatically
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, What is the device you're having issues with?
<MasterShrek> clusty, interesting, i dunno for sure then
<ikonia> el3ctro_: where did you get the client. Ubuntu packages it up under a different name
<RickJames> i was wondering if the repos for hardy would work for gutsy so a person could install flash player
<bastones_> Hello. I have tried steps to make my wireless compatible USB Belkin adapter to work with my Ubuntu computer and without any luck. I may have to switch back to Windows if I can't get my wireless adapter to work. I could go for a wired connection but I'd need a really long ethernet cable which isn't an option for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I tried doing stuff in Terminal as per...
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, I scrolled up.. A mouse?
<bastones_> ...a tutorial on it on a forum but it didn't go as planned as I keep getting "Directory doesn't exist" errors.
<ikonia> bastones_: then the directory isn't there, what are you trying to do
<bod_> tritium, hey dude, are you about?
<broken___> Someone mentioned earlier that there was a beta version of skype for linux that supported video.. is this true?
<ArthurArchnix> spdf: unop_ I'm using the feature of gnome that runs a program on detection of a device. So, supposedly, when gnome detects a usb mouse it should run "synclient touchpadoff=1" and disable my mouse. But this only works if I unplug my mouse and replug it in after gnome loads. If it's plugged in when I restart the system it doesn't work. I'm trying to figure out why....
<ikonia> broken___: apprantly so
<nat6138> broken__: Skype 2 or something, I think.
<bastones_> ikonia: I honestly do not know, I have been trying various things for 6 hours now without luck
<nat6138> May be wrong.
<broken___> ikonia, would you know where I could grab it? Skype's site still has the feisty package (1.4 i believe)
<ikonia> bastones_: what are you actually trying to do
<MasterShrek> bastones, is it a belkin fd7050?
<ikonia> broken___: no idea, I only read about it
<RickJames> broken___, have you tried sudo apt-get install skype ?
<broken___> RickJames, I've searched for it in synaptics and could not find it.
<MasterShrek> isnt skype in medibuntu?
<nat6138> RickJames: I don't think Skype is in the repoistries by default.
<ikonia> broken___ skype is not packaged by ubuntu
<bod_> MasterShrek, i have a problem with that belkin adapter aswell
<nat6138> Medibuntu has it though.
<ikonia> MasterShrek: no you get it direct from skypes repo's
<MasterShrek> oh
<spdf> ArthurArchnix, Hmm, you may need to add something to your session startup to check for the extra mouse
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, i'm not sure how the program works, but by the sounds of it, it only acts when there's a change within the gnome session -- it might be possible to write a script around this
<el3ctro_> ikonia no it's there in ubuntu .......it's under the name linuxdcpp    it's a client for p2p  network direct connect
<ForsakenSoul> how can i config my grub to run boot from hd0 to hd1 ?
<RickJames> nat6138, so he needs to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment out everythign with a deb ?
<broken___> I know that.
<ikonia> el3ctro_: yes, thats right, thats a different name from dc++
<bastones> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236 I was following steps in that thread I get to step 3, but then I get error "0 doesn't exist" so I removed "-0" from the command and it worked. I then went to step 4 and it said "Directory doesn't exist"
<broken___> Anyways I found the beta, thanks.
<ikonia> ForsakenSoul grub lives on your disks boot sector, you'd have to configure the bios
<el3ctro_> ikonia yaa ....
<RickJames> anyways, is there a fix to the flasplugin-nonfree md5 checksum error yet ?
<nat6138> RickJames: Well, Skype isn't in there do to the "free" thing I believe. You could just download it from their website.
<bullgard4> Where are wxWidgets used?
<ForsakenSoul> ikonia so i have to set up which hard drive to boot first ?
<RickJames> nat6138, ok.
<bod_> bastones, if a directory doesnt exist you can always create it with sudo mkdir
<kaboombob> what is an app that turns a pic with multiple frames into a gif?
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ikonia> ForsakenSoul: yes
<MasterShrek> bod_, i cant exactly remember the module name, and its very possible you need to update your kernel to use this adapter
<bod_> kaboombob, Gimp can do it
<ikonia> bastones_: make the directory then, /usr/src
<RickJames> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Yattie> hi all me need help here plz
<ArthurArchnix> spdf unop_ I actually wrote a little how-to, that I could swear used to work, and on reboot would detect the mouse and disable it... but I've since reinstalled and now I can't replicate the behaviour. Making me think it's a setting I changed, or program I installed last time I didn't know about. Here's my instructions... do you think you could check it and see if it works for you, or whether the instructions were always bad t
<unop__> bastones, i believe step 3 mentions a capital o (-O) not a zero (0)
<bod_> MasterShrek, im not here for that fix,.lol,. but il look into it,.thanks
<nat6138> I fixed my flash troubles by downloading the linux version on their website.
<MasterShrek> bod_, and by update i mean recompile a new one
<Yattie> how can i use broadcom wireless on latest ubuntu without using fixed cable to active the restricted driver plz
<RickJames> nat6138, you just went to the web site and got there's ?
<bod_> MasterShrek, thats beyond my knowledge,. il have to do some reading
<nat6138> RickJames, Flash has a thing for linux.
<MrMist> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ecb: ecb depends on eieio (>= 1.1); however:
<MrMist>   Package eieio is not configured yet.
<MasterShrek> Yattie, theres no way you can plug into the internet, not even for a couple minutes?
<MrMist> Any tips ?
<ArthurArchnix> unop_ spdf   well, here's my instructions anyway... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4177125#post4177125    I've since made some changes to my gnome conf. I'm gonna reboot and see if it affects anything.
<RickJames> nat6138, ok, i'll look into it. thanks
<MasterShrek> MrMist, sudo dpkg-reconfigure eieio
<IdleOne> MrMist, sudo dpkg-reconfigure eieio
<fotoflo> hey ive got a question: ive got a lynx prossess running (on a download) that was attached to a shell that timed out. how do i reconnect a tty to that processes?
<MrMist> IdleOne: MasterShrek: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: eieio is broken or not fully installed
<MasterShrek> MrMist, sudo apt-get purge eieio && sudo apt-get install eieio
<IdleOne> MrMist, sudo apt-get -reinstall eieio
<bod_> MasterShrek, whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<MasterShrek> aptitude is a menu-based package manager, a front end to apt-get
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, yes, what you are doing only affects a gnome-session -- i'm not sure how syncclient works outside of a gnome-session, but if it can, then you might be able to right a script to check if the mouse device exists under /dev and run it accordingly
<unop__> bah
<bod_> MasterShrek, and what does that mean?
<nat6138> bod_: aptitude removes packages automaticlly, instead of having to put in another command, and it deletes stuff better.
<unop__> MasterShrek, aptitude can emulate apt-get at the command line
<sluggo> aptitude is not a front end to apt-get, they are dpkg frontends
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Thanks a LOT. It seems to be working now. A lot of emacs compilation is going on here.. hehe
<bod_> nat6138, thanks for the clarification m8
<IdleOne> bod_, some say aptitude is better at managing dependencies. I personaly use aptitude all the time.
<MrMist> MasterShrek: So the purge command removes all earlier references etc. ?
<unop__> sluggo, err no, aptitude is an APT from end -- dselect is the dpkg equivalent
<MasterShrek> MrMist, i believe so, it removes all configs and stuff if i remember correctly
<davidtang> hello
<bod_> IdleOne, welll,. im gonna stick to my buddy apt-get cause its wot everyone uses in how-to's   lol,.,.,.;)
<nat6138> Haha.
<sluggo> unop__: yeah, my point was aptitude isn't a frontend to apt-get
<davidtang> hello sluggo
<MrMist> MasterShrek: Well, thanks a lot :) Seems this package had a problem during the update process
<unop__> bod_, some howtos use aptitude because sometimes you need to use aptitude :)
<MasterShrek> sluggo, but it is
<IdleOne> bod_, that is fine. but you can safely use aptitude in place of apt-get wont hurt anything. whatever you prefer
<MasterShrek> good to hear MrMist
<unop__> sluggo, apologies, my bad, i misread
<nat6138> I prefer aptitude, cause of metapackages and easy removal.
<bastones> unop_: its now saying "failed: name or service not known at rt2x00.serialmonkey.com"
<sluggo> unop__: you were right, I phrased it poorly
<bod_> unop_, IdleOne, so if i cane use whichever i choose,. then what does aptitude do better then apt-get and vice versa
<unop__> MasterShrek, aptitude is not a front end to apt-get - rather its a front end to apt - quite a difference
<IdleOne> bod_, there is certanly a howto out there . google might be of help
<nat6138> Aptitude is also a thing for the terminal.
<letynsoft_> hi, does anybody know where i can find ppd driver for hp laserjet 1020?
<unop__> bastones, you should just copy and paste those commands into the terminal to avoid mistakes, it seems to work alright here
<nat6138> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<broken___> Hmm anyone know if you can get skype working with a 64bit arch?
<bod_> IdleOne, but i dont need to how-to anything,.,. i want a W-H-Y-2-COMMANDS-FOR-SAME-THING   guide
<unop__> broken___, you probably need to install the 32bit skype in a chroot -- see !chroot
<bod_> IdleOne, ,.,.;),.,:)
<bod_> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SleepingSloth> broken___,  unop_  i installed it without chroot... hold on, let me find the page... single terminal command
<SleepingSloth> (albeit a fairly long one)
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone here with a laptop want to test something for me? I'm trying to setup my system so that when a mouse is plugged in to my laptop the touchpad is disabled. In order to help you need to know how to edit xorg, and restore it once you're done testing.
<ArthurArchnix> Previously I had it working, but now it only works if I plug in the mouse after ubuntu finishes loading.
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, yes, what you are doing only affects a gnome-session -- i'm not sure how syncclient works outside of a gnome-session, but if it can, then you might be able to right a startup script to check if the mouse device exists under /dev and run it accordingly
<SleepingSloth> broken___,  cd; sudo apt-get install ia32-libs lib32asound2; wget -N boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb; wget -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb; sudo getlibs /usr/bin/skype; cd ~
<broken___> AH!
<broken___> I was just reading that, thanks :)
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, could you possibly get grub to run the script, as part of the boot process?
<broken___> I have a habit of finding what I need after asking the question.
<ccooke> bod_: apt is the name of a suite of libraries and tools for working with package repositories. apt-get is a command line, interface-less implementation of that library. aptitude is a text-interface GUI with command line shortcuts which extends upon apt-get.
<[LL]> Anyone here is over then 63+ ???
<SleepingSloth> broken___, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295 is the howto, but thats what i used...
<CercoLamore> how can i install ubuntu on my window vista?
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, the problem with how you are setting it up is that it doesnt affect laptops running other Desktop environments, ideally you want to run this client prior to the desktop loading up
<bod_> ccooke, so aptitude has more widgits?
<[LL]> Cerco , install Vista first then ubuntu  , which would gives you Grub to duel boot with it
<ikonia> [LL]: do you have an ubuntu releated question
<nat6138> CercoLamore: You mean inside Vista or just Ubuntu?
<bod_> ccooke, wasnt that easier to say? ,.,.lol
<[LL]> Yes , Any grandmother here?
<unop__> bod_, think of aptitude as a super apt-get :)
<SleepingSloth> broken___,  no worries. sometimes i ask anyway, becuase there are some ropey howto's out there...
<ccooke> bod_: dunno. I only just came back to the channel :-)
<[LL]> ":: Be polite and avoid profanity someone's kids and their grandmother might be in here listening"
<ikonia> [LL]: this is an ubuntu support channel ONLY
<SleepingSloth> broken___,  not official ones, i hasten to add
<bod_> ccooke, k cheers
<CercoLamore> nat6138,  i use vista, i want ubuntu
<bod_> unop__, will do,.,.ty
<nat6138> CercoLamore: Well, you can do a dual-boot.
<nat6138> If you wanted both.
<[LL]> So i am wondering if any kids/grandmonthers are here
<ikonia> [LL]: it doesn't matter, this channel is for ubuntu support questions ONLY
<CercoLamore> oh, ok
<broken___> SleepingSloth, hehe, well this is great, video for skype and photoshop CS2 working in Wine, now there is offically no more need for windows.
<unop__> !ot | [LL]
<ubotu> [LL]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> [LL]: please take all off topic chatter to a more appropriate place.
<bod_> CercoLamore, or you could DELETE windows
<[LL]> So i cant start helping in answers here if i didn't ask?!
<QuickGold> When I try to change my screen resolution, it wont change unless I select a new resolution and reboot X (ctrl + alt + backspace). Plus when I reboot, the resolution goes back to the max setting.  How do I fix this?
<bod_> [LL], this is a support channel not a survey channel
<ikonia> [LL]: please stop attempting to provoke responses, just participate in the channel nicley
<SleepingSloth> broken___,  you don't fancy using the gimp then?
<[LL]> bod_ are you sure?
<[LL]> K ikonia :P
<ikonia> [LL]: this will be the last time I request it
<bod_> [LL], feel free to ask questions and answer them ONLY with related on-topic things
<broken___> SleepingSloth, I've played around with it a bit but ..  I am just procrastinating learning it..
<ArthurArchnix> unop_ bod_ Yeah. I know that will work... but I'd previously been using this much simpler way through gnome. Suddenly it stopped working. It's not that I can't get it to work... it's that a previously simple, easy and effective solution suddenly doesn't work. And I wonder, did I forget to install something, did an update break it? Or was I just imaging all along that I'd found a solution? Here is what I did before (scroll to 
<broken___> SleepingSloth, it has come a long way though soon there will be no need for Photoshop :P
<[LL]> I already understand this part , Now lets be quite so others could ask
<broken___> Some will argue there isn't right now. heh.
<QuickGold> When I try to change my screen resolution, it wont change unless I select a new resolution and reboot X (ctrl + alt + backspace). Plus when I reboot, the resolution goes back to the max setting.  How do I fix this?
<[LL]> QuickGold try to change your conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ccooke> ArthurArchnix: Your line was too long, there - it's truncated after "(scroll to"
<QuickGold> [LL]: Thanks, I'll try that next time
<SleepingSloth> broken___, i think the only 'chunk' missing is proper support for 16 bit images - unless you're a photographer etc, it pretty much matches photoshop, you've just got to learn a different workflow. imo, photoshop makes it easier in general
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, im just saying theres ways,. i wasnt doubting your script,.,.lol,.,.why are you complicating things?
<[LL]> QuickGold , But just as an adivice i would suggest telling people whats your GFX card in next time
<QuickGold> K, although it's some god awful integrated card on some no-name machine :P
<broken___> SleepingSloth, yea.
<bod_> SleepingSloth, are you aware of GimpShop? (sorry if thats what your talking about)
<[LL]> Try winehq v x.54 , its now supporting photoshop CS2
<SleepingSloth> bod_, I wasn't.. just looking at it...!
<bod_> SleepingSloth, its an almost perfect replica of photoshop,.,. but with the FREE bit added
<Balachmar> Does anybody know if there is a channel somewhere on the R statistical language?
<Eckos> i do sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2 but it doesn't update gcc it still says 4.1.3 the only way is to use gcc-4.2 is there a way around it?
<ArthurArchnix> ccooke: Sorry, I'm long-winded by nature... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205594
<logyati> hey
<ArthurArchnix> bod_: I know. I was just hoping you might have some insight
<bod_> hey
<logyati> hello !
<CercoLamore> can anyone suggest me a USABLE dark theme for gnome?
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, erm,. rewrite the script? / put the script somewhere else? / add script to an existing script?
<MasterShrek> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SleepingSloth> bod_ - not in the repositories though..?
<logyati> im trying to setup event sounds in gnome. It doesnt work... only login and logout sounds are working... I use 7.10. Can u help me?
<bod_> SleepingSloth, my friend repo's are only pretending to be your friend,. remember Google has been then since the beginning
<CercoLamore> MasterShrek, i'ld like to have a suggestion, not a list
<CercoLamore> thanks anyway
<unixhag_> Where is the list of available packages kept after it's downloaded? Is it plain text that I can grep? How do I get behind the gui and find out these sorts of secret inner workings?
<bod_> logyati, we can give it a shot,.,. wow,.,. have you got a sound card?
<logyati> bod_, lol dude... read my message, i said "the login and logout event sounds are working"
<bod_> logyati, lol dude... read my message, i read yours, now read mine,. and answer it,.,.lol
<frojnd> can someone here take a look at my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681666   I can't play movies in fullscreen mode in any player or with any format.
<SleepingSloth> bod_, I like the repositories. nice and safe, quick and easy. i tend towards debs where i can... if something isn't in the repositories, i wonder why not?
<logyati> bod_, of course i have it
<bod_> SleepingSloth, because i dont think the Gimpmysters are finished yet
<bod_> logyati, pastebin the output of lspci
<bod_> !pastebin | logyati
<ubotu> logyati: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix> bod_: It's not even a script. I could write a script, but before all I had to do was go to gnome >System >Preferences >Removable Drives and Media, then the input tab, then tell it to run this when a mouse is plugged into usb "synclient touchpadoff=1". Previously (before my reinstall), if a mouse was plugged in -- even upon booting up the system -- the touchpad would be disabled. Now, it's only disabled if I remove the mouse t
<logyati> bod_, man, i have my sound card configured and working very well. Can we skip this part?
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  well - i will get hold of it anyway now - but then if it;s not stable, maybe i dont want it... there's not *much* on my system that isnt apt-gotten
<ironeye> hi,im trying to stream a movie online but the player isnt playing it any suggestions?
<ArthurArchnix> I was hoping someone with a laptop would test my solution and let me know if it's just my current setup, or if there is something larger at work here.
<SleepingSloth> bod_, just playing devils advocate, you understand. the way i see it, they're there for a reason, is what i was getting at , in --verbose-mode
<bod_> logyati, if your sound card is configured,. then why doesnt it work? type this in terminal : alsamixer
<bod_> SleepingSloth, it might be in the preposed repo's ,. but trust me, this GimpShop works
<ArthurArchnix> Also.. I'm curious if this is a bug and what steps are necessary to recreate it. So I've been putting it out in this forum hoping someone would have an idea or be willing to try my fix and let me know if it works.
<counteam> huhu
<counteam> habe ein problem !
<bod_> language?
<counteam> germany
<bod_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SleepingSloth> bod_ dling now
<counteam> thanks
<bod_> SleepingSloth, i always interperut that at first glance for deleting ,.,.lol
<counteam> #ubuntu-de
<logyati> bod_, seems like a gnome bug, it works, but only for login and logoff events... in alsamixer, my main volume is at the maximum, i can hear all sounds, but no events like selecting menus and so on. Like i said, only logon and logoff
<ironeye> hi,im trying to stream a movie on-line but the player isn't playing it any suggestions?
<SleepingSloth> bod_ not deleting it yet ;)
<Twim4> hello
<bod_> logyati, wohhhh,.,.chill man,. slow down a step,. its not a bug, its a problem,.
<bod_> logyati, like i suggested to begin with,. could you pastebin your lspci output please
<bod_> SleepingSloth, lol,. i had it ages ago,. lemme no if its any good
<mmjack> Hi. When i try to enable compiz fusion visual effects i get the error The compisite extenstion is not available. why is this?
<counteam> bod_ ?!?!
<logyati> bod,00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<counteam> can do you help me ?!?
<ikonia> counteam: what is your question
<bod_> counteam, this is an English speaking channel
<counteam> i have a problem with java ...
<CercoLamore> how can i see the version of my ati drivers?
<bod_> oh ok
<ArthurArchnix> I've setup a shortcut to disable the touchpad. ALT+F10 disables touchpad. Control+F10 enables it. But like I said, before, it turned itself off it a mouse was plugged in. And I'm curious why and how this behaviour changed.
<ikonia> counteam: can you expand on that
<ArthurArchnix> Just trying to troubleshoot it.
<ArthurArchnix> :\
<counteam> i go on the website www.knuddels.de (its a java chat) and my browser say i must install the java ...
<ikonia> counteam: have you installed the java plugin ?
<bod_> !java | counteam
<ubotu> counteam: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<SleepingSloth> bod_ what arch you run
<counteam> i have it install
<SleepingSloth> bod_, ?
<counteam> !
<bod_> SleepingSloth, ???
<ikonia> counteam: which plugin did you install
<bod_> counteam, you need to install a certain one
<counteam> the firefox browser have open a window with more java platforms ... and i have install the first java ...
<bod_> ikonia, didnt there used to be a forum post in !java output?
<counteam> ???
<mmjack> Hi. When i try to enable compiz fusion visual effects i get the error The compisite extenstion is not available. why is this?
<ikonia> bod_: factoid, yes, I think there did
<ironeye> hi,im trying to stream a movie on-line but the player isn't playing it any suggestions?
<counteam> wait please ok ?!? i can not perfekt english ... iam german ...
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  sorry, architecture.. 32 or 64 bit?
<ikonia> counteam: thats fine, your english is good
<ArthurArchnix> ironeye: What's the url...
<bod_> SleepingSloth, arch, distro, tut tut 1 word people,.,.lol,.,. 64
<SleepingSloth> bod_ so did you download a deb for gimpshop, or compile from scratch?
<AutoMatriX> is there an EASY way to make an USB-stick to install ubuntu ?
<ikonia> AutoMatriX: not really an easy way
<bod_> SleepingSloth, wow,.,. i had it on winbugs,.,. gimme a break im new to this,.,.lol
<counteam> I do not know however all words ^^
<bod_> ikonia, how would one go about putting this link in ubotus brain? :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<AutoMatriX> ikonia, I think its easyer to have aun usb-stick hanging on my nec than an installation  CD :D
<counteam> thus... as plugin is not called white I!
<ikonia> bod_: speak to someone like pici or LjL who have factoid access and helpful
<Pici> !usage | bod_ read second link.
<ubotu> bod_ read second link.: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Twim4> i have a problem with my dual-monitor system, can anybody helps me?
<bod_> AutoMatriX, you can just put the live cd iso on a usb stick to make it behave like the live cd
<ArthurArchnix> bod_: Is that not covered in !flash?
<ikonia> bod_: it's not that simple
<counteam> on case of each firefox a window has opened where I several plugins to the selection had... first took.
<mmjack> Hi. When i try to enable compiz fusion visual effects i get the error The compisite extenstion is not available. why is this?
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, i havent asked you a question have i?
<AutoMatriX> bod_, that sounds to be exactly what I need ... but how ?
<bod_> AutoMatriX, are you a bot?
<ArthurArchnix> bod_:  You asked about how to add info in a link to ubotu... re flash, but the link you gave can be found by typing !flash   I was just asking for clarification on your question.
<AutoMatriX> bod_, shoud I ?
<LjL> !brokenflash | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bod_> ikonia, im pretty sure i read somewhere you just whack onthe iso,.no?
<ikonia> bod_: no
<counteam> that always still could not be done then and then by ubuntu java 5,0 installed -.. does not function however yet
<bod_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nunzio_> irc://irc.darksin.net/bestwarez
<bod_> ArthurArchnix,  alright smarty,.,. but why does ubotu have to give 2 seperate posts,,. im gonna flame him for flooding
<stdin> !ops | nunzio_
<ubotu> nunzio_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<bod_> LjL, what did he do?
<tinman> link to warez?
<ArthurArchnix> bod_:  I hear ya. I complained to an admin the other day that it was confusing. But nothing has happened. It's still confusing. If it's broken why is it in backports? Are you telling me that you've added broken packages to backports? Gee... thanks? I guess. Or something. .... Anyway. still broken. And the link and fix still works for gnome users with firefox.
<tinman> oh, nm
<LjL> bod_: actually, probably nothing. i thought the whoises matched... but i had typed the same whois twice
<rsk> tinman: ftp.sunet.se
<bod_> tinman, oh,. do we not support nicked software,.,.ok il remember that,.,.lol,.,.what a muppet
<bod_> LjL, oh,.,.oops,.,. oh well
<tinman> Now I am plain confused
 * bod_ thinks tinman is easily confused
<tinman> Tes, indeed.
<tinman> Yes*
<Derspankster> any conky experts here?
<ikonia> Derspankster: the developer sometimes hangs out in here and is a nice guy
<bod_> ikonia, how do i set my status to away?
<Derspankster> ah...have a question about cpu temps and the K8 M/B
<LjL> bod_: /away <reason>
<ikonia> bod_: /away "reason"
<bod_> ty
<ph|ber> im getting a seg fault on smbclient.. adn this is in dmesg.  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" name="/var/run/samba/gencache.tdb" pid=32755 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"    any ideas?
<bastones> unop_: I followed all steps and it didn't work, I must have done something wrong during doing it. I repeated all the steps 2 more times but failed. I really dont know what to do now, and I really want my wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu
<[LL]> Hi LjL
<cool-leopard> hi everyone
<cool-leopard> guys can anyone tell me how to join other chat rooms ?
 * [LL] kisses LjL
<[LL]> hopes this reminds you ;-)
<SmSpillaz> cool-leopard: /join #channel
<ph|ber> cool-leopard: with /j
<cool-leopard> thanx
<pure`eigenVector> cool-leopard type /join #{channel name}
 * zoom_ is away: je vous laisse vais bosser sur mon site
<Assid> heya
<ikonia> !away > zooper_
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !away > zoom
<ikonia> !away > zoom_
<Assid> okay if i have a intel quad core q6600 .. should i get the 64bit ?
<Assid> or 32bit
<ikonia> Assid: your choice
<ikonia> Assid: that cpu will support both
<Assid> ikonia: wouldnt a 64bit be better?
<ikonia> Assid: not always, depends what you want to do
<Assid> vmware/desktop apps?
<cool-leopard> another question guys, how can i get a list of chat rooms?>
<Assid> cool-leopard:  /list
<bod_> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mendred> hi Assid. i am running 64 bit on quad core 6600..
<cool-leopard> thanx
<ikonia> Assid wouldn't really matter unless your using large ammount's of ram
<mendred> but then i am using 4 GB ram
<mendred> so if u have 2 GB stick to 32 bit
<Assid> hrmm.. i got only 2gb.. im actually calling for 2gb more in like 2-3 months
<bod_> ikonia, u seem to know quite a bit,. can i test your knowledge with a problem of mine?
<ikonia> bod_: sure
<mendred> Assid: what are u using ur comp for?
<bazhang> heh
<bod_> ikonia, mwhahaha ul regret that
<mendred> Assid: in my case, i am sing it with ubuntustudio
<mendred> so 64 bit helps
<ries> hey all postgresql 8.1 -> 8.2 upgrade fails from edgu to feisty.... is that known?
<mendred> with the realtime kernel
<mendred> *using
<bod_> ikonia, how do i make custom usplash screens in gutsy (There is no documentation for this issue in gutsy)
<unixhag_> How does apt-get perform the downloads? With wget or something? I need to configure to get through an authenticating proxy at work.
<Assid> mendred: dual boot.. windows for gaming.. and am trying to see if i can use other stuff like dreamweaver (through wine) on this and some parts through vmware
<ikonia> bod_ there is load os docs
<ikonia> !usplash | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mendred> Assid: if u are using windows for gaming,,most probably u will stick to 32 bit
<mendred> i have installed win xp 64
<bod_> Assid, im yet to find a game i cant play on nix
<Assid> k
<mendred> and it cant run  a thing :(
<Assid> bod_: crysis , gears of war .. etc
<|Stevie|> hmm crysis on *nix, i think that doesnt work yet, does it?
<bod_> ikonia, ah ur knowledge is wrong,. if you read my post i said (no docs for gutsy) check the pages,.,. no gutsy docs and edgy docs dont work
<bazhang> offtopic though
<Assid> as of softwares.. try running corel x13 or x14 and the latest dreamweaver and photoshop
<Assid> wine is good... bu not quite there yet
<LjL> unixhag_: try editing /etc/apt/apt.conf and adding the line « Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy:port" »
<mendred> Assid: latest wine runs CS
<bod_> Assid, ah,.,. i cant afford games like that so,.,. windows for u,.,.,. only for now,.,. eagames are looking at linux *shifty eyes*
<mendred> photoshop
<|Stevie|> wine is pretty far yup, i was very astonished
<mendred> anyway but keep in mind
<unixhag_> It's so frustrating not knowing how anything works underneath and having only user docs :-)  Ah, thanls LjL
<mendred> >2 gb
<mendred> u need 64 bit kernel
<mendred> even in windows
<ray5> hey
<Assid> honeslty.. i dont have issues with windows as such.. buyt well.. keeping in mind microsoft grows the disk and ram usge over 100% every new release.. its a pain
<LjL> unixhag_: i think it does use wget but i don't know where that's called/configured
<bod_> !enter | mendred
<ubotu> mendred: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kazim59> Why doesn't Alt+F2 work in Gutsy? And I can't find a place to launch an application too... (except terminal)
<Assid> mendred: so i get the 64bit from day 1.. cause if i update in like 2-3 months.. i dont have issues?
<bod_> kazim59, alt+f2 does work
<mendred> bod_: alright..sorry about that
<unop__> unixhag, apt-get can use a proxy, i think you'll have to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bod_> mendred, dont worry just trying to keep the convo's blocked,.,. no flooding,.,.;)
<coz_> kazim59, are you running compiz fusion with that?
<mendred> Assid: like i said, 64 bit windows has its share of issues...neverwinter nights doesnt work on it :(..pretty bugged
<Assid> im trying to persuade myself to move away from windows.. you have no idea how much im trying
<kazim59> coz_: yes
<StLemur> Hi, I just did some repartitioning and while the data on the partitions is OK, I'm getting grub error 22 on restart. I can boot from a live CD just fine.
<tijn> hi all
<ikonia> Assid: everything has it's place. Dont force something that's not appropriate
<bod_> Assid, have a dual boot,.,. and find out how much fun compiz is,.,. ul never go back
<coz_> kazim59, that particular key binding may be assigned in compiz fusion for something else
<mendred> Assid: but then i got some nice games on linux as well...sauerbraten looks gorgeous..the fanatic_Caves level with its caves, grass and streams/waterfalls
<pete89> onkos täällä yhtään ihmistä joka puhuisi suomea?
<Assid> bod_: im using hardy alpha on my lappy
<unop__> unixhag, it's all documented in the apt.conf manpage
<coz_> kazim59, when you disable compiz fusion does alt+F2 work then?
<bod_> Assid, is that the first linux distro uve used?
<Assid> problem is .. compiz crashes like theres no tomorrow even on the stable gutsy
<Assid> bod_: hell no.. i run debian servers
<kazim59> The real problem is something I don't want to solve. Enough of compiz headache sessions. The window title bars disappear after working for some hours. I cannot find what triggers this. I just do compiz --replace.
<tijn> iam running ubuntu 7.10, lately i get wierd errors (alot)  Segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run Firefox, apt etc etc
<mendred> Assid: whats your card?
<Assid> bod_: i think since the time of woody
<Assid> mendred: the lappy has a ati radeon 9000 mobility
<bod_> Assid, oh,.,.kkl,., and compiz works fine on gutsy both versions (32 & 64)
<LjL> !fi | pete89
<ubotu> pete89: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<bod_> Assid, its about the only thing u can install that hust works
<Assid> bod_: gutsy used to give me tons of problems with "blacking" of windows.. and emerald crashes
<coz_> kazim59, you may have accidentally changes keybindings  although I am not sure how you could have done that but to be sure  just disable compiz fuiosn and see if the alt+F2 key combo works
<PeP`> Hello, I am unable to install gutsy i386 on my laptop, the live cd freezes on boot-up, I dist-upgraded and there seems to be a problem with the kernel/ubuntu combination, I don't know... anyway, I used the amd64 version finally... Now I am downloading alpha3 of hardy i386 to see if it does it again..
<PeP`> anyone know this problem?
<bod_> Assid,  unlucky you,.,. hows hardy,.,. major differences to gutsy?
<unixhag_> wget is easy actually, it uses .wgetrc and/or environment variables(?) and the man page is complete
<Assid> not really
<Assid> brb
<Assid> 2 mins
<coz_> PeP`, how much memory do you have on that lap top sytem memory
<bod_> Why is everyone getting hardy then complaining about it ,.,. remember its only in ALPHA
<PeP`> coz_: ram? 1 giga...
<coz_> PeP`, mm ok its not that  have you tried downloading the Alternate cd to see if that installs
<coz_> PeP`, also if you are going to download hardy I would wait until thrusday .. I believe that is alpha4 release then a nd a soft freeze
<PeP`> coz_: oh I tried, it started the text install, then froze on either check cd rom step, or another step.. that's what is so weird.....
<PeP`> oh, I'll download the alpha 3, the alpha4 thursday..
<coz_> PeP`  well I think alpha 4 will  have fewer bugs
<PeP`> I translated already fo rubuntu, and I'm member of a loco team, I'll get on with bugtracking with alpha 4 I think :)
<coz_> PeP`,  cool
<PeP`> coz_: yes, wel I just want to see if it boots
<coz_> PeP`, did you try shutting down the system for a short time and restarting and try to install then
<PeP`> feisty worked fine on i386, and i didn't have time to search when gutsy came out... so i switched on amd64...
<bod_> ikonia,  any joy on my usplash?
<ikonia> bod_: I sent you a link on it
<PeP`> coz_: yes, I tried everything, it is at either the live-cd boot or during the textmode installation of something.. nobody could help me on IRC at the time about this...
<bod_> ikonia,  and i told you that page doesnt work
<PeP`> So I'll search further with hardy now..
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to print pdfs from within nautilus? i.e. browse the directory and then right click and print? At the moment I have to open the pdf before printing.
<ikonia> !usplash > ikonia
<coz_> Lunar_Lamp, you may have to find a nautilus script for that    y ou may want to googl
<redheat> hey everyone
<ikonia> bod_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto links work for me
<redheat> guys I have a question if possible
<bod_> ikonia,  i no the link works,. i mean the info is rubbish,.,. read a few lines,.,. and note that im not RUNNING EDGY,.,. IM RUNNING GUTSY
<ikonia> redheat: for for it
<bod_> ikonia, aplogies about caps
<redheat> thank you
<ikonia> bod_: yes, the process should still be the same, and there is no need for caps
<ikonia> bod_: have you tried following the instructions in that page ?
<bod_> ikonia, yer,. dir's they mention dont exist,.
<redheat> I'm about to install Ubuntu 7.10 on my system for the second time but this time I need help with one issue
<bod_> redheat, shoot
<ikonia> bod_: which ones ?
<redheat> The harddrive where I'm gonna install Ubuntu is about 320 GB in size, and it is the only harddrive I use mainly for Operating systems, for I already have windows XP pro and Windows Vista Business both already installed on two 100 GB Partitions on the same drive, and now I have 150 GB of freespace
<ikonia> redheat: that seems reasonable
<redheat> on my harddrive, gonna use only 30 GB of them for Ubuntu and the rest will be
<redheat> used as a partition for backups and games
<ikonia> redheat: ok, again sensible
<redheat> I heard that usually we can have four primary pertitions, and only one extended partition
<redheat> ok
 * bod_ waits patiently for the problem
<redheat> I need to create within the games and backup partition a number of logical partitions, but I think I won't be able to do that since already the moment I let ubuntu install on the free space it will create  an extended partition automatically
<bod_> ikonia,  lol,.,. the readme,.,. :/usr/share/doc/usplash-dev/examples/README.
 * bod_ quickly runs away from problem -- spying from a distance he hopes ikonia can educate him and redheat
<redheat> wouldn that account like having two extended partition on the same drive
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i've a web and mail server here, about 90 low traffic sites on it,, prolly between 2 and 20 mailboxes per site,, and it has huge lag, i've tried doing things like emptying mailboxes, restarting services and the whole machine,, but it inevitably locks up after a while.. becoming near crippled..
<ikonia> bod_: have ou installed the usplash-dev package ?
<NET||abuse> on the top command i have the 2 cpu cores with low usage low idle and huge (80%-90%) wait times
<ikonia> redheat: apologies, I mssed the last line of your questions
<redheat> ikonia, you got what I trying to do
<ikonia> redheat: I got you have a backup partition for music/games etc
<NET||abuse> is there a way to determine what is causing the wait times?
<redheat> well..I myself about to lose it too :)
<redheat> exactly, the question is
<bod_> NET||abuse, these guys could be usefull :#ubuntu-server
<redheat> I want to partition that into small logical partitions, and I won be able to do that unless I convert into extend partition
<bod_> ikonia,  sudo apt-get install usplash-dev?
<ikonia> redheat: create one extended partition and put all your others in that
<ikonia> bod_: I think thats the package name
<redheat> but we already now, and by the way I let Ubuntu do the partitioning for me..that is I leave empty
<m0u5e> sudo apt-get me sandwich
<ikonia> !info usplash-dev
<ubotu> Package usplash-dev does not exist in gutsy
<bod_> ikonia,  ok il try
<ikonia> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ikonia> bod_: it's just usplash
<bod_> ikonia,  sudo apt-get install usplash?
<bazhang> funny m0u5e but offtopic
<ikonia> bod_: thats it
<bod_> ikonia,  but usplash works fine?
<redheat> space and then I direct Ubuntu to use that free space, and it automatically creates an extended partition, which makes it impoisslbe for me to create an extended partition
<ikonia> bod_: what do you mean usplash works fine ?
<sluggo> bod_: maybe libusplash-dev
<bod_> ikonia,  i mean i cant find a tutorial on how to make custom usplash's in gutsy
<ikonia> sluggo: thank you, I've not got a box to -cache search on at th emoment
<ikonia> bod_: you use the edgy instructions, it's the same process
<ikonia> redheat: let ubuntu create the extened partition then
<redheat> again to illiustrate more..I have 100 GB primary partition for windows xp, and another 100 for windows vista business, and then I have 150 of free space..I want to install Ubuntu on 30 or 40 of them and then have the leftover
<unixhag_> So you can install all of Ubuntu in a primary partition, and the separate Swap "partition" doesn't count when you're counting partitions? Does it really create an extended partition when you tell it to put everything into primary partition "/" ?
<ikonia> redheat: just created an exnteded partition of 150 then slice it up with locicals
<redheat> ok I will do that, but Ubuntu will create an extended partition, and I won't be able to create another one on my own
<bod_> ikonia,  i cant because in the opening paragraph it talks about this dir :/usr/share/doc/usplash-dev/examples/README.      which does not exist
<redheat> ok
<ikonia> bod_: you get that by installing the usplash packages
<redheat> it will be look like having two extended partitions..
<ikonia> redheat: no it won't
<unixhag_> the linux partitions concept and habits are different from what I'm used to
<bkar> redheat-> dont let ubuntu choose to use the remaining free space, you manually pick and choose
<redheat> can you tell me whY?
<bod_> ikonia,  so i need to install stuff to get that dir,.,. thats not entioned in the how-to,. but il do it anyway,.ty
<redheat> I was thining of doing this..
<ikonia> redheat: let ubuntu create 1 extended partition, then out of that extended partition create a 30 gig one for ubuntu a 2 gig one for swap then the rest for your "backup" partition
<redheat> reserve a 100 GB of extended partition, and then leave 50 as free space and then I would direct Ubuntu to use that 50 space to install itself on it
<NET||abuse> goddamn,, my ubuntu desktop has crashed again,, that's 3 times today..
<redheat> uhha, thatś what I'm talking about..
<ikonia> redheat: reserve /? what are you talking about. Just create 1 extened partition, then break that down into the 3 partitions you want /ubuntu swap and backup
<bkar> redheat once more, do not let ubuntu just choose the remaining space, you specify which and how much partition  you be assigning to each mount point
<ikonia> redheat: bkar has it for you
<bod_> ikonia,. that dir still doesnt exist
<redheat> just excuse me for asking all of these questions, I know they might be stupid, but I using only windows partitioning software
<redheat> nothing more or less..
<ikonia> redheat don't worry
<redheat> the new thing this time is that I need more logical drives on my harddrives
<ikonia> bod_ hang on let me find what package it's in (sigh)
<bod_> ikonia,  sorry
<redheat> first of all, does Ubuntu need a primary partition or an extended partition to install itself on
<redheat> t?
<ikonia> redheat it doesn't matter
<ikonia> redheat: either
<bkar> redheat-> even in windows partitioneer, it allows you those extended partitions, and then when you use ubuntu partitioneer, you slice it up some more
<redheat> this is what got me confused..
<rinaldi_> hi does anyone know how i would go about installing the scanner in my epson dx6000 printer/scanner? the printer installed automatically under a previous dx4800 driver but the scanner is not detected...
<Shinobi> hi guys i ve been at this all day today, i ve made a partition and burnt the a windows image to a cd and tried booting but it nothing happens...it doesnt boot from the cd just goes to ubuntu. the site from which i downloaded xp has other users that successfully made the installation. any help much appreciated
<redheat> since I know that all OS need a primary partition, you know what I'm saying
<DDMZ> i am set new video card GF 8600GT, and setup video driver (100.19.23) = blank screen + cursor  =( how to ?
<redheat> oh...ok
<bkar> redheat it is not a requirement for linux to be installed in primary partition
<rsk> DDMZ: might need newer driver for that
<bod_> Shinobi, you need to have your bios do cd boot first
<Shinobi> bod_, i changed the bios accordingly...still nothing
<redheat> so I can create an extended partition in anyway I like and the left over space I leave to Ubuntu to handle on its own and it will install itself no problems
<redheat> awesome
<redheat> just plain awesome
<bod_> Shinobi, oh,.,. errm,.,. i think there was a specific order you had to do them eg windows first,.,. i might be wrong
<drgeb> anyone know what ptrace messages are in the /var/log/kern.log  /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog files ?? can I turn this loggin off somehow ?
<bkar> Shinobi-> whatever imaging software you used to copy a windows xp, it has to make that image bootable
<unop__> Shinobi, you say it "just goes to ubuntu" - what do you mean there?
<DDMZ> rsk: in apt, only old driver =(
<Shinobi> unop__, i meant ubuntu starts
<redheat> guys thank you so much for your help..and I know this might come as like a month late but still ...HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL..
<Shinobi> bkar, i used k3b to burn the image
<bkar> redheat I said do not let ubuntu just pick whats left over, you have to manually choose it
<bod_> DDMZ the driver is in ,.,. System-->Admin-->Restricted drivers manager
<unixhag_> thanks much for the help, seeyas! zzzzzz...
<unop__> Shinobi, so you already had ubuntu installed?
<bazhang> shinobu help with a xp install?
<NET||abuse> i'm havving repeated X crashing/restarting on my laptop here, how can i diagnose this?
<Shinobi> unop__, yeah i m on ubuntu 7.10 right now loving it btw but theres somethings i need windows for
<redheat> I usually let ubuntu does that and it installs itself no problems..cause when I temper with that installation settings..they never set themselves properly..
<unop__> Shinobi, ahh wait, you have a windows CD you want to boot into -- thats a question for #windows i'm afriad
<unop__> Shinobi, we only support ubuntu here
<bazhang> ##windows as well ;]
<redheat> I usually partition the drives and leave the leftover for Ubuntu to use?
<bkar> redheat trust your abilities, you can tell ubuntu to choose what partition you like
 * unixhag_ searches frantically for the exit....
<Shinobi> unop__, ok thanks for your help...but is there any oder that  i should install the os's. Like maybe windows before ubunut or anything like that
<Shinobi> #windows
<DDMZ> bod_: load only old not worked driver =(
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok,, there's something in my Xorg.log  http://www.pastebin.org/17237
<bod_> DDMZ, do you mean there isnt a restricted *new* driver?
<bkar> Shinobi-> you can try using virtual box and vmware on top of ubuntu, then another os running on the vritual machines
<unop__> Shinobi, if you want a trouble free dual boot, then windows should go on first -- but thats not always necessary, you can always repair grub if you cant boot ubuntu later
<redheat> bkar, instead of choosing a partition to install itself in it, I just leave empty space and then I ask it to install itself using the biggest availabe space and thatś it
<redheat> ok
<bkar> redheat how many i have to say, you choose, not ubuntu..okay?
<bazhang> Shinobi: best way would be vmware on top of ubuntu--we can help with that ;]
<DDMZ> bod_: yes, for work with nvidia 8600GT
<redheat> ok man..
<redheat> thank you totally appreciate it...
<NET||abuse> hmm, didn't realize that only showed my first 1200 lines.. it's 4400 lines,, i'll post in the last few hundred.
<bod_> DDMZ, not sure m8,. i just no it should be there,. make sure you have enabled third party repo's like the non free ones
<unop__> Shinobi, if your machine is powerful enough, what bahzang suggests is neat, you can run windows within ubuntu
<NET||abuse> http://www.pastebin.org/17238
<Shinobi> bazhang, i have installed and tried to install windows from virtualbox but it says cant boot
<bazhang> Shinobi: what is the precise error message?
<bod_> ikonia, any joy?
<Shinobi> bazhang, gimme a sec i lll try to start again
<ArthurArchnix> Shinobi: After installing virtualbox, I've found that I had to reaffirm that my user is a member of vbox groups (perhaps it's not set correctly on install?) then reboot.
<Shinobi> bazhang, it says FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted.
<unop__> reboot? err, stop treating ubuntu like it is windows :)
<bod_> Shinobi,  you have not made the disc correctly
<Shinobi> ArthurArchnix, i followed the guid on ubuntu
<bod_> unop__, i thought reboot,. was a universal word?
<Shinobi> bod_, how do  u mean, i have selected the windowsxp.iso image for the cd rom
<bod_> Shinobi, it needs to be a bootable iso image
<ArthurArchnix> unop__: :) Well... maybe. But when installing and setting up a VM it's still necessary. Perhaps Ctrl+Alt+Backspace will do it... but in my experience thathasn't worked.
<unop__> bod_, probably only as universal as windows is :)
<bazhang> xp has downloadable iso's?
<Shinobi> bod_, its the same image that i burnt and am trying to boot from..hehe
<ikonia> bod_: just on the phone
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, i'm willing to bet all you needed to do was log back out and back in
<bod_> unop__, ok,.,.lol
<bod_> ikonia, sorry,.,. my bad
<bkar> Shinobi-> is it really a valid xp iso you have put in cd/dvd rom? if you have the physical xp on cdrom , virtual box can access it too
<unop__> bazhang, sure why not? they're available all over P2P networks :)
<bod_> Shinobi, when you are in the burning program you need to select,. make bootoble iso image,.,. not just iso image
<rocco> hey all
<bazhang> aha unop__
<ArthurArchnix> Shinobi: You've configured vbox to mount the cd/dvd rom? unop__ I think vbox hooks into the kernel... so you may be wrong there.
<rocco> where is python-samba now
<unop__> bazhang, you could make one yourself tho
<Shinobi> bkar, i tried that too but the same result
<bod_> bazhang, i have vista (not looking forward to it) downloading in that manor,.,.;)
<bkar> Shinobi-> you tried what? be specific
<bazhang> unop__: that was my real question--is Shinobi using a legit copy? if not it might be problematic from a user standpoint
<Shinobi> bkar, i tried to select to run from the burnt cd image
<Rocha80> tetse
<Shinobi> bazhang, its a downloaded torrent but i read the downloaders comments many of them were promising
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, well, the idea is you need to refresh your group membership - starting a new session does that, if vbox (i've never used it) still complains, then i'm guessing you restart it's service
<Rampor> hi i am looking for a tool in ubuntu synaptic with which i can split and merge pdfs. you know one?
<Rampor>  i mean anybody.
<bazhang> Shinobi: that is not supported here
<bkar> Shinobi-> again, Im asking you, is the burnt cd image really a valid iso you can boot from?  try to boot from it directly as if you were about to install it..and see if your system boots from it
<Shinobi> bkar, no i tried but that didnt work either
<bod_> Shinobi,  then its a bad burn process,. or a bad iso
<unop__> ArthurArchnix, iirc, vbox uses a user-space kernel module, and surely if thats true, a reboot is completely uncessary - but dont quote me on it -- anyway, it's pointless, a reboot works if a reboot works, whats the loss in 2 minutes :)
<bkar> Shinobi-> thats the point I am making, your copied iso of xp is invalid..you can not even boot from it directly
<bod_> unop__, rebot or restart ,.,.which did you mean,.,.lol
<bazhang> Shinobi: best to get a valid copy; no telling what that homebrew iso has in it
<bkar> Shinobi-> get yourself a valid xp iso,
<unop__> bazhang, what shinobi does with windows isnt really our problem, is it? :)
<Shinobi> bkar, ok i guess its a bad burn but tell me how can i burn it so that it can be booted from
<ArthurArchnix> unop__: I've always been confused about what logging out does. For instance, I need to make changes to alsa-base but I reboot to confirm changes and make then take effect. I'm sure someone else could tell me how to simply restart alsa so that a reboot isn't necessary. Perhaps it's the same for vbox. I don't know. Alls I knows is what's worked for me. :P
<bazhang> unop__: indeed ;]
<bod_> Shinobi,  geta proper copy,.,. come on,. if you want to use windows then cough up the cash
<bkar> Shinobi-> you have to make sure its a valid bootable image, getting it from jsut anybody ..you are taking chances
<Shinobi> bod_, yes ...hehe true
<bod_> thats the beuty of linux
<Yonie> hey guys, does anyone know how to set a default gateway?
<NET||abuse> anyone able to elp me debug the Xorg.log i've posted, my desktop has restarted itself on fatal error 4 times today..  http://www.pastebin.org/17238
<ArthurArchnix> unop__: But if all vbox does is add some modules to /etc/modules then one could simply start them manually. I continue to be amazed by what I learn linux can do every day.
<NET||abuse> Yonie, dhclient eth2
<Shinobi> bkar, thanks for the concern but how can i burn a bootable image , i mean like what should i should i didnt see the option in k3b
<NET||abuse> Yonie, or you looking to do it with ip command?
<bkar> Yonie-> easy.. route add default gateway xx.x..x.x
<Yonie> NET||abuse, wat is dhclient eth2?
<bazhang> Shinobi: you really should ask about that in ##windows
<bkar> Shinobi-> k3b only burns, it doesnt tell you its a valid bootable iso
<Yonie> bkar, is it route add default gateway and the gateways ip?
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, well, i'm not sure i am correct on this but when you log on, the shell/session manager reads your group membership from /etc/groups and assigns you that membership, if you need to add yourself to other groups, you will need to restart the parent of all your user processes (probably gnome-session or bash or whatever) -- if services complain still, its because they probably remember settings from an old session (
<unop_> which defats the points of a service) and they should be restarted
<bkar> Yonie-> yes
<Shinobi> bod_  Shinobi, when you are in the burning program you need to select,. make bootoble iso image,.,. not just iso image===>howto???
<Yonie> bkar, thanks
<NET||abuse> Yonie, if you are on a network with a dhcp server it tells the network card to go aquire an address
<bod_> Shinobi,  not sure with the prog your using
<unop_> ArthurArchnix, you usually restart alsa by /etc/init.d/alsa* restart -- i suppose it's /etc/init.d/vbox* restart for vbox
<Shinobi> bod_, k3b
<bod_> Shinobi, yer,. i dont know how to do it with kb3
<bkar> NET||abuse-> and if he is not using dhcp?
<Shinobi> bod_, what do u use man? tell me what prog can do it as u say?
<PaoloC82> Hello everybody, I've got a problem when trying to install ubuntu gutsy on a dell xps 420 pc, I cannot even start the live session because after the initial loading it gives me a "microcode error: cannot find or load bcm43xx" message and stops loading. Any help, please?
<NET||abuse> bkar, well then like you said ip ro add
<bod_> Shinobi, i dont ,.,. in windows i used nero,. i suppose you could search synaptic,. but ask the guys in here,.for a suggestion
<unop> ArthurArchnix, again, i'm not sure how vbox really works - so i cant say for sure how to remedy it, maybe the official way to get it working properly is to reboot, but then i'd say it wasn't written properly :)
<unop> I really need to find better drivers for this wireless card, i cant keep a constant session for more than 10 minutes at a time
<PaoloC82> anyone, please?
<hide1713> hello, Is there any one had used krusader?
<Shinobi> guys i need a prog that has the option to burn a bootable iso image pls
<ArthurArchnix> You know what's strange? Is I retype your alsa command and sure enough I see alsa stop and start. But I get no sound until I mute and unmute my audio card.
<ArthurArchnix> unop see above.
<hide1713> hello, Is there any one had used krusader?
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: another option would be to get vmware-server--it is in the repos and setup is now flawless--just need to get a free registration key from vmware com and you are good to go--took me all of ten minutes to get it up and running
<unop> ArthurArchnix, thats weird
<ArthurArchnix> unop... probably a quirk of my audio card. Makes sense. As I have no sound after laptop goes into sleep mode, until after I mute and unmute channels.
<unop> ArthurArchnix, you've probably found a bug, you might like to report it
<ArthurArchnix> bazhang: Haven't tried vmware in a year I think. Does it have easy headless mode like vbox?
<bazhang> Shinobi: that is not a legit copy of xp, which is ##windows; get a legit copy and then we can help you use it on top of ubuntu with vm
<ArthurArchnix> unop perhaps. But it doesn't take away from your larger point, that I restart too often :)
<bkar> Shinobi-> google for  cdrecord, and wodim , and yes get a legit copy of the other os
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: not sure what you mean by easy headless mode; the improvements since half a year ago are amazing though
<bod_> bazhang, the fact that he wonts a program that can make bootable iso's doesnt make any difference to why he wants it
<Shinobi> ok thanks bazhang  bod_ bkar  :) muchos appreciation
<bod_> Shinobi, no probs,.,. dont ask in windows,. unless you saiy that it is legit or they'll shout at you
<gabrie1> i've a problem to configure the network in the virtualbox
<unop> ArthurArchnix, I usually only reboot my machine if i want to add hardware to it or do a kernel upgrade - but then again, i dont run much exotic software
<gabrie1> help!
<Shinobi> bod_, lol i ve already been shouted at
<bod_> why?
<ArthurArchnix> bazhang: vbox has a checkbox that lets apps in your vm run on your desktop. The VM runs in the background if you close it down, or else you can minimize it to your panel while (say word) remains open full screen.
<bkar> gabrie1-> be specific, what is the problem?
<Shinobi> i said it was not legit
<bazhang> bod_: well the fact that is not legit means that a)its pirated b)no telling what problems it has
<bod_> in the windows channel?
<Shinobi> yeah
<Shinobi> :/
<feanorek> can someone help me
<Shinobi> i know i know
 * ArthurArchnix thinks people confuse the free software movement with the piratebay movement too often.
<bod_> bazhang, that doesnt meen we cant recommend a program to make bootable iso cd's
<gabrie1> i'm using virtualbox in ubuntu 7.10 and i create a virtual machines, windows xp, and i can't conect to the network
<unop> bazhang, you should take shinobi with you into ##windows :)
<feanorek> i cant play video streams !_! thats what i get in the terminal http://wklej.org/id/9aabced345
<bazhang> ArthurArchnix: ah yes; you can full screen the vm if that is what you mean
<bod_> Shinobi,  u plonker
<bazhang> unop: haha
<feanorek> i was trying to use vlc and realplayer but it didint help, PS i got installed the w32codecs, http://wklej.org/id/9aabced345
<Shinobi> but how can they know it was me in my country its legal to have illegal softwares XD
<unop> bod_, play nice now, will ya? :)
<bazhang> bod_: I think the ops might have a different opinion; though that is just a guess ;]
<bod_> unop, if you mean the plonker comment,.,. it was meant in a nice way (only fools?)
<gabrie1> i tried a NAT connection and i don't connect and when i try a bridge connection its apear an error
<Shinobi> bod_, ;)
<unop> bod_, ... and horses?
<bkar> gabrie1-> you want to go from where to where?
<bod_> bazhang, but a program in ubuntu that makes bootable iso's doesnt mean its gonna be used for piracy]
<bod_> unop,  yer
<ArthurArchnix> Still... that's the funniest thing I ever read. In my country it's legal to have illegal software. That should be a bumber sticker. We just need to tack "in soviet Russia" on there somehow...
<bazhang> bod_: but in this case we know it is QED
<asdfasdf> is a CLI ubuntu install worth it if I want a clean footprint and maximum configurability, or would I like gentoo better do you think?
<gabrie1> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<gabrie1> VBox status code: -3100 (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<gabrie1> Código de Resultado:
<gabrie1> 0x80004005
<gabrie1> Componente:
<gabrie1> Console
<FloodBot2> gabrie1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> bazhang, know what,. i no nothing *delete* all chat history erased ,.,.oops,.,. now can we suggest a prog?
<PaoloC82> Hello, I can't install ubuntu on  a dell xps 420 pc because I can't even start a live cd session. I get a "microcode error can't find or load bcm43xx" and then it stops loading
<yellow_> hi
<bod_> !pastebin | gabrie1
<ubotu> gabrie1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yellow_> bcm43xx points to your wifi-card
<bazhang> asdfasdf: you can go for the minimal install of ubuntu the configure it to your liking--very nice environment for development afaik
<unop> asdfasdf, depends on how much time you have on your hands really .. afaik, gentoo has no binary packages so its all done from source -- in my opinion, its best to mix and match really and ubuntu provides that combination well
<gabrie1> ubotu hi!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> !hi
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gabrie1> !hi
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<unop> !hola
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yonie> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to get the gateway of a connection?
<unop> :)
<gabrie1> !die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> you know it is a bot right?
<yellow_> :)
<bkar> Yonie-> what exactly now are you attempting to do?
<unop> Yonie, thats usually set by you if you have a static IP address or by the DHCP server if you use DHCP
<bod_> bazhang, i didnt first time i was here,. i replied to ubotu and everything,,.,.,.lol
<gabrie1> please help me
<bazhang> bod_: hahaha
<bod_> !specific | gabrie1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> gabrie1-> you want to go from where to where? you have not answered this yet
<bod_> gabrie1, be specific
<unop> gabrie1, i think ArthurArchnix is the guy to ask about vbox problems
<unop> :)
<PaoloC82> Hello, I can't install ubuntu on  a dell xps 420 pc because I can't even start a live cd session. I get a "microcode error can't find or load bcm43xx" and then it stops loading
<Yonie> bkar, its quite complicated the whole story, but for now i want to have 2 internet connections, and my dsl must have the default gateway and i want to route the other connections
<yellow_> anyone's got experience with the Marvell 88SE6111 on Gutsy?
<bod_> bazhang, he told me not to use enter as punctuation,.,. so i said sorry and i will use lol,. from now on,.,. then i got !lol   so i asked him to stop annoying me,. then i got !coc   ,.,. then i got !hi,.,.,.,.lol
<unop> Yonie, do you want to load-share between those two connections? or just use one as a failover>?
<bkar> Yonie-> having two routes to get to destinations is indeed complicated topic, you have to learn routing
<raz0r|1337> Hey there any one here that can help with a problem
<raz0r|1337> of mine
<bod_> dunno
<Yonie> unop, i want to loadshare, but the second connection needs to be routed to work
<bod_> wot is it?
<bazhang> bod_: that is very funny ;]
<unop> Yonie, routed to work? i'm not sure i follow
<yellow_> (I guess that means 'no' :-()
<bazhang> ask raz0r|1337
<raz0r|1337> I just tryed to instal Ubuntu boot from Bios etc etc get to the
<bkar> Yonie-> just curious though, what is the speed offered by your ISP upload/download,  there in south africa?
<bazhang> yellow_: you need to ask a clearer question ;]
<raz0r|1337> to the intro screen
<gabrie1> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<gabrie1> VBox status code: -3100 (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<gabrie1> Código de Resultado:
<gabrie1> 0x80004005
<gabrie1> Componente:
<gabrie1> Console
<FloodBot2> gabrie1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yellow_> OK, I'll ask it differently: anyone using an MSI P35 Platinum?
<linduxed> is there a way to send a file not using a webpage? IM such as pidgin or kopete seem out of the question as i use the MSN prot and neither IM-app uses direct transfer (proxies through MS's shitty stuff) so i send a png in about 4 years....
<bod_> bazhang, it was irritating
<bazhang> yellow_: what is the exact issue you are having
<bazhang> bod_: indeed ;[
<SleepingSloth> is gabrie1 a bit 'special'?
<Yonie> bkar i have a 384k line, so my max speed to download is like 40kb/s but im limited to 2 gigs a month
<bod_> !language | linduxed
<ubotu> linduxed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<raz0r|1337> well i cant get past the loading of the cd
<SleepingSloth> how many times do you need telling?
<MasterShrek> linux4me, dcc ?
<raz0r|1337> like the booting of thew intro to ubuntu
<bod_> SleepingSloth, 32
<johnathon> u-offtopic
<gabrie1> who is good with virtualbox's problems?
<bod_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MasterShrek> gabrie1, what kind of problem?
<bkar> Yonie, just for comparison, here in california, we pay about 30 dollars a month for 1Mbps down/150kbps up dsl
<bkar> unlimited
<SleepingSloth> bod_, well, it's more than 2, that's for sure. i wonder if I'd get !languaged for calling him a retard?
<YellowOnline> well, the MoBo's got 5 SATA parts, 4 controlled by ICH9R and 1 controlled by a Marvell 88SE6111 chipset. The latter won't work :'(
<YellowOnline> If I connect PATA to the same chip it does work
<linduxed> bod_: noted, will not happen again
<bod_> SleepingSloth, il tell you wot ,.,. you give him that message then il flood the room,.,. they'll never no
<YellowOnline> (parts = ports)
<bod_> linduxed, ty
<Yonie> bkar, :( thats so awesome!! here i pay about the same for my connection if i convert from Rands to dollars
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  heheh
<bkar> gabrie1-> you want to go from where to where? you have not answered this yet
<gabrie1> i create a virtual machine, windows xp and i can't connect to the network using NAT and when i use brigde, appear...
<SleepingSloth> laters
<bod_> bye
<frojnd> don't wannt to be pain in the ass but I have this problem for a quite a long time and noone since to had it before: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681666   When I play moviese in full screen picture isn't sharp. Can someon help me solve this problem out ??
<gabrie1> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<gabrie1> VBox status code: -3100 (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED).
<bazhang> gabrie1: well not sure about vbox? they do have a channel for that you know? I have had excellent luck with vmware-server if you want to know about that let me know ;]
<bkar> gabrie1-> from virtual box, using NAT, you can only get to the internet, assuming your host has internet access, from vbox you can not ping the host
<Yonie> bkar, so when i connect my adsl, is there no way i can find my default gateway?
<bazhang> gabrie1: #vbox is the channel
<bod_> !enter | gabrie1
<ubotu> gabrie1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<VeganCheesesteak> hi all. this is more of a general linux question.  i have a drive behaving weirdly in my ubuntu box. i already have it umounted, how do i scan it for errors and repair the filesystem?
<gabrie1> bazhang tnks..
<YellowOnline> VeganCheesesteak> use fsck
<bkar> Yonie-> usually, if your ISP provides you with dhcp services, you get your ip address and your default gateway via the dhclient
<ph|ber> my smbclient seg faults.. anyone having the same issue?
<VeganCheesesteak> YellowOnline: fsck -V /dev/hdd2?  any other switches?
<bazhang> gabrie1: really you might want to give vmware-server a try--it is in the repos and very easy to setup--I have had very bad luck with vbox ;[
<bkar> Yonie-> to check your default gateway, you type   route -n,
<Yonie> bkar, here our dsl ip changes everytime we connect
<bkar> Yonie-> and there should be aline with G  for gateway
<Yonie> bkar, thanks
<ushimitsudoki> External USB sound card. USB Audio in System > Sound Preferences tests fine. Rhythmbox plays fine. Totem and VLC use motherboard sound? Why are some apps ignoring the Sound Preferences?
<YellowOnline> VeganCheesesteak: well, the switches depend on your filesystem
<VeganCheesesteak> YellowOnline: it is EXT3
<EmmerP> Hi, anybody using Hardy?
<EmmerP> thinking of upgrading from gutsy -> hardy
<MasterShrek> EmmerP, #ubuntu+1
<Yonie> bkar, can i paste what i get when i type route -n in prvt ?
<Shinobi> btw does wodim have gui interface or commadline interface bkar
<bkar> VeganCheesesteak-> if that does not fix it, you may have to acquire an external tool, like ultimate bood cd,  to perform disk maintenance
<YellowOnline> VeganCheesesteak: check http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_fsckext.htm
<bkar> Shinobi-> latest k3b can be configured to use wodim, and it is the default for now
<EmmerP> MasterShrek: thx
<bkar> Yonie paste it in pastebin
<YellowOnline> so... no solutions for my sata problem then :(
<Se[V]eN> anyone one knows how i can install the last version of Adobe Flash?
<Shinobi> bkar, tell me how to configure k3b to use wodim
<bkar> !pastebin > Yonie
<Shinobi> please
<Shinobi> :)
<bkar> Shinobi-> click on the menus, you'll discover it
<Shinobi> k
<Se[V]eN> i already tried with the line command and with the .rpm package (using alien)
<bazhang> Shinobi: you have been told about the non-legit copy of ##windows xp--what is not clear to you?
<YellowOnline> I have a different (probably hopeless) issue though: is there a way to make my PCI PATA RAID visible in gutsy? No driver exists :-/ (Q-TEC 330D)
<Shinobi> bazhang, i love my money :(
<Paddy_EIRE> !piracy | Shinobi
<ubotu> Shinobi: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> Shinobi: take it elsewhere
<bkar> Shinobi-> but you should have concience...
<Shinobi> ok ok my bad no more talking about that
<Shinobi> scouts honor :D
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<bkar> Yonie-> have you pasted it yet?
<t47984358_> what is libpg
<KaiForce> do I need to be worried about my laptop hard drive with gutsy?
<YellowOnline> why would you?
<feanor_the_noldo> anyone can check what can be wrong in this xorg, that holds me off to play videos ? http://wklej.org/id/3a8dd9f7d6
<t47984358_> and where do i get it from?
<bazhang> KaiForce: not proven
<Rampor> hi i am looking for a tool in ubuntu synaptic with which i can split and merge pdfs. you know one?
<Yon>  /nick Yonie
<bkar> t47984358-> you may have to google for it..description adn where to download from
<t47984358_> can anyone tell me what is libpga? I need id for hydra
<VeganCheesesteak> YellowOnline, bkar  thanks.
<t47984358_> can anyone tell me what is libpg*
<YellowOnline> rampor> try http://www.google.be/search?q=merge+pdf+ubuntu
<YellowOnline> (you'll probably need pdfsam)
<bazhang> !find libpg
<ubotu> Found: libpg-java, libpg-perl, libpgeasy, libpgeasy-dev, libpgjava (and 7 others)
<pete89> morjeess
<easytoiron> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu today and most things seem to work. But the sound only plays in the left side of my headphones.
<bazhang> t47984358_: there are quite a number as seen above
<YellowOnline> !find new_job
<YellowOnline> (j/k)
<ubotu> Package/file new_job does not exist in gutsy
<pete89> finnish channel??
<ZioPippo> hello, someone have problem with mysql-server dependency installations?
<bazhang> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<brutopia> pete89: yllätys yllätys #ubuntu.fi
<Rampor> YellowOnline: thank you
<brutopia> siis ubuntu-fi
<YellowOnline> np
<easytoiron> Anybody in here that is an actual supporter?
<bazhang> easytoiron: you have an actual question?
<YellowOnline> easytoiron> well, we try what we can
<Jockeo> What application do you recommend to mount image files as a virtual drive? Is there a pre-installed application in Ubuntu?
<easytoiron> Yes. I only get sound in my left side of my headphones
<easytoiron> Any idea on how to fix it
<bazhang> vmware-server Jockeo
<jeroenimo> Jockeo: mount ?
<bkar> Jockeo-> you meant like an iso file?
<YellowOnline> easytoiron> I see 3 possibilities: sound not panned, bad connection on the jack, defect headset
<easytoiron> I have been on the forums and tryed Kmix and Alsamixer
<Jockeo> jeroenimo: bkar: I thought it's called "mount"...
<bazhang> easytoiron: sounds like an iffy cable connection
<easytoiron> Headset an jack should work
<Jockeo> bkar: Yes like an iso
<jeroenimo> I believe mount does that ...
<bkar> Jockeo-> yes you can  mount an iso file, assuming its iso9660 formatted
<YellowOnline> did you try connecting something else than *that* specific headset?
<bazhang> easytoiron: try it on something else
<YellowOnline> bazhang> we're echoing each other ^
<easytoiron> I tryed turning the right side up but only seems to effect left side. As if both channels run on the left side
<bazhang> YellowOnline: hehe
<ph|ber> anyone?
<t47984358_> well, when i try to configure hydra, is says "libpg not found", but i installed libpg-jaa before
<easytoiron> You mean the headset?
<bkar> Jockeo-> but if you are expecting to add to it and restore it as another iso, thats a different topic
<bazhang> easytoiron: both
<unstable> Is ifplugd needed on dapper drake?
<bod_> brb 2 hours
<olskolirc> I installed flash in /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so but I still can't see youtube videos or any other flash content.  help please?
<YellowOnline> easytoiron> once again,  did you try connecting something else than *that* specific headset? this'll make you exclude a hardware fault
<unstable> Or does dapper/server version, have something that is equivalent to ifplugd already on the system?
<bazhang> ph|ber: sorry missed your question
<ph|ber> my smbclient seg faults.. anyone having the same issue?
<toresn> in gnome-terminal i'd like to use monospace 8px, but at that size some lines get rendered wrong... some white lines suddenly turns lilac... how can i fix this?
<YellowOnline> olskolirc: which release? I had problems on gutsy 64 too and needed a patch for it to work
<easytoiron> Ill try now
<easytoiron> Two sec
<olskolirc> I have Gutsy
<bkar> unstable-> what kind of daemon is that? what is it supposed to do?
<YellowOnline> 32 or 64 bit?
<olskolirc> Opera 9.25
<ph|ber> bazhang: 7.10 64bit
<easytoiron> ARGH!
<easytoiron> NOES!
<easytoiron> MY BELOVED HEADSET!
<easytoiron> hehe
<YellowOnline> olskolirc: I'm talking about the gutsy... is it a 32-bit or 64-bit gutsy?
<jeroenimo> Jockeo: as fas a I know: mount myiso.iso /mnt/iso/ -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<unstable> bkar: It's a link detection daemon for ethernet devices
<easytoiron> Its toasted
<Hellow> lol
<YellowOnline> bkar> yup, it was the headset
<easytoiron> Sorry to bother you
<dgjones> !enter | easytoiron
<ubotu> easytoiron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<olskolirc> I have 32 bit YellowOnline
<Hellow> u shoved it into a toster?
<Exteris> jeroenimo, -o ro,loop is enough
<bazhang> ph|ber: I'm not knowledgeable about samba; other folks here may be--there is also a specific channel for that as well #samba iirc
<unstable> bkar: It automatically configures your network when a cable is plugged in
<jeroenimo> Exteris: thanks
<bkar> unstable-> i assume something like udev or hal will do same..but am not very sure
<alesan> hi, anybody has used the apcupsd-cgi package?
<YellowOnline> olskolirc: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657110
<easytoiron> Sorry. Ill log off now.
<olskolirc> ok
<bkar> unstable-> autoconfigures with what assumption?
<alesan> how can I access the webinfo on such package.
<alesan> it should show the UPS status on a web interface
 * bmk789 is disappointed after upgrading to a hardy tickless kernel
<bmk789> what is the "extra timer interrupt" shown in powertop?
<Jockeo> jeroenimo: Thx. I just found "Gmount-iso" in "Add/Remove Applications". If it doesn't work, I'll try what you wrote.
<bazhang> hardy is #ubuntu+1 bmk789
 * Hellow hates the fact that Google Earth crashes to terminal
<toresn> actually all fonts is rendered wrong at the size 8px in the gnome-terminal
<oalbech> microphone not working: "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat"
<bkar> alesan your UPS management system has to have a webserver to present itself and a daemon to allow control of it
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellow: HOw did you install Google Earth
<nemilar> <3 Google Earth
<Hellow> I installed it from the .bin file
<Hellow> Im running 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<nemilar> does the linux version have the flying around thing yet?
<bazhang> ph|ber: you should keep asking every few minutes of so about your #samba question; there are some really smart folks here that may help out
<oalbech> i cant make my microphone work in 7.10
<bazhang> nemilar: they are all the same
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellow: You got the bin from google and installed it and it crashes all the time , occasionally, did it ever work, what else have you installed, particurlarly from outside sources etc
<mcrisnidh> WTF?
<YellowOnline> nemilar: you mean beryl?
<Hellow> When i run Google Earth it shows the little startup screen then x crashes to terminal then restarts
<bazhang> mcrisnidh: actual support question?
<nemilar> YellowOnline: no I mean, in google earth, they included a flight simulator
<YellowOnline> oh, yes, it exists there too
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellow: Did it ever work?
<whabo> hello .. why is it that whenever i restart .... i get 12 desktops???? instead of 4... that is if i have compiz-fusion enabled?
<mcrisnidh> no, its not.
<whabo> thx
<pteague> has anybody made a list of default screensavers that restart gdm ?
<mcrisnidh> im just screwing around
<Hellow> Ummm, i have nothing installed from anything other than the included pacakage managers
<nemilar> if you've got Google Earth crashing on you, it's probably your graphics settings
<Hellow> No, it never workied
<YellowOnline> nemilar: just press CTRL+ALT+A
<Hellow> worked
<bazhang> mcrisnidh: not the right place for that then
<Jack_Sparrow> whabo: You should check out the #Compiz room, they are good at that stuff
<nemilar> YellowOnline: omg <3
<YellowOnline> whabo> you can choose rows and columns for the virtual desktop in its preferences
<Hellow> It runs in one of my other linux operating systems, specifically Puppy Linux
<whabo> thx ill check out that channel
<pteague> i was just going through the list of screen savers to see what was there & FlipFlop & Flurry both caused gdm to restart & after the restart they seem to work fine... that is until you click off of them & then click them again... then they restart gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> pteague: That wont work since the crashing screensavers is dependent on other factors such as your video card and which drivers you are using
 * YellowOnline glad to help people, but depressed that his problems are always of the kind no one knows :'(
<redheat> hey everyone
<Se[V]eN> anyone one knows how i can install the last version of Adobe Flash?
<Hellow> But since im mainly in Ubuntu i need it to run in Ubuntu
<Se[V]eN> i already tried with the line command and with the .rpm package (using alien)
<redheat> I just have a question about installing Ubuntu along side windows xp and windows vista..
<YellowOnline> tell us, radhear
<YellowOnline> *redheat
<redheat> I already have a program called EasyBCD
<Se[V]eN> but i can't view videos on youtube
<redheat> redhair would have sounded nicer
<redheat> lol
<YellowOnline> ah, the vista bootloader GUI
<redheat> anyhow..
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellow: It works for the rest of us so how about answering the rest of my questions about what else you installed, or if you ever used automatix etc?
<Hellow> Yes tell us, i could help mabye
<redheat> exactly..
<phaedra> Se[V]eN, Go to the Adobe website and get it from there and install via terminal.
<redheat> can I use Easy BCD to bury Ubuntu withing Vistaś bootloader
<riotkittie> why not launch google earth from the command line, then !paste the exact error it spits out when it crashes?
<redheat> I mean have anyone tried that?
<Se[V]eN> phaedra, i already do that
<bazhang> Hellow: could you pastebin your sources list?
<Se[V]eN> phaedra, but the problem continues :(
<YellowOnline> redheat: yes, I do it that way, because vista won't start up if I boot from grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Se[V]eN: USing alien to install Flash is a horrible thing to do or try
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow> part of my question is why do they cause gdm to restart & then they work... what's weird is say i click on flurry & it restarts gdm... i log in again, open screen savers, click on flying toasters (the next 1 on the list) & then click flurry again...  gdm restarts (yet again) forcing me to log in & re-open screensavers ...  both times after logging in & opening screensavers Flurry is *working*... it's just weird that clickin
<pteague> g off of it it suddenly forgets how to get flurry to work...
<redheat> will in my case, it does start from withing Ubuntuś grub..
<sia1> uparxei kanenas ellinas edo??
<Hellow> What i have installed extra: Firestarter, gDesklets, xfce 4 task manager, Celestia
<sia1> uparxei kanenas ellinas edo??
<bazhang> this is an english channel sia1
<sia1> uparxei kanenas ellinas edo??
<redheat> I mean I have Windows XP pro and windows vista business and Ubuntu 7.10 all on the same harddrive..and they all work out from the same grub
<Hellow> O, i forgot about Java and Flash Player
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow> which brings me to my next question... any way for me to remove these from my list of screen savers?  i don't want to be messing around with them 3 months from now & forget which ones mess up
<Nik0la0s> sia1: egw patrioti!
<YellowOnline> so... why using EBCD then?
<redheat> the main reason I'm thinking of doing this is because Ubuntuś Grub really looks ugly especially that build no and stuff
<sia1> nikola erxomai prv
<redheat> I need it beautify it
<Nik0la0s> ok file
<Jack_Sparrow> sia1: I dont know if we have a greek channel...
<sia1> kopela eimai
<YellowOnline> redheat> eh, EBCD doesn't look any better, if you want a more graphical bootmanager I suggest you use LILO
<Nik0la0s> aaa :)
<Nik0la0s> is there an #ubuntugr ?
<redheat> I'm just asking how did you do it using EBCD?
<redheat> anyone of them would have worked..
<Nik0la0s> how dod i get a list of #ubuntu* channles?
<Sergo22> hello
<redheat> yet I just wondering in the case of EBCD where did you start from?
<YellowOnline> Nik0la0s: /list ubuntu*
<YellowOnline> redheat: er... I'm in ubuntu now so I can't check my config in windows, but it was pretty straightforward
<Sergo22> it is needed to install all updates for feisty to start upgrade distro to gutsy?
<Hellow> Im getting my errors from Google earth right now
<YellowOnline> Sergo22: no
<bazhang> ebcd should proabably be discussed in ##windows
<Nik0la0s> list ubuntu* dosen even display this channel
<Nik0la0s> doesnt
<YellowOnline> I meant just /list ubuntu
<YellowOnline> without the wildcard
<Sergo22> YellowOnline, a you sure
<bazhang> Hellow: please paste bin your sources list
<YellowOnline> I get 192 channels
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellow: Did you ever used automatix to install anything?
<Sergo22> YellowOnline, how to upgrade feisty to gutsy
<Sergo22> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<YellowOnline> sergo> I did it a few times without problems
<redheat> oh ok..anyhow thank you somuch YellowOnline for your help..and why can't you get Vista to load?
<Sergo22> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pinoyskull> i have a question, where is the location of per user crontab?
<redheat> from within Ubuntuś Grub
<sia1> nikolae sou steila prive
<Nik0la0s> den irthe tipota sia
<Jack_Sparrow> sia1: ALTO
<Hellow> Where is the Ubuntu Pastebin thingy at?
<jrib> pinoyskull: 'man crontab' tells you but you should not need to know it.  Use 'crontab -e' to edit crontabs
<YellowOnline> because I have 6 hard disks and vista is picky about SATA disks... it just won't work if the vista HD isn't on 0,0
<Sergo22> YellowOnline, but there on site is a note like
<Sergo22>  Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 7.04 before you upgrade.
<Nik0la0s> Jack_Sparrow, can you help as find a greek channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Is there a greek channel for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !paste | Hellow
<ubotu> Hellow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: no idea
<redheat> I had the same problem when I tried installing ubuntu before..
<Jack_Sparrow> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jrib> !irc | Nik0la0s
<ubotu> Nik0la0s: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> Nik0la0s: check that wiki page
<redheat> I already have three harddsiks..
<bazhang> aha!
<sia1> thelo na miliso me ellines apo italia
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sia1> mporei na me boithisei kapoios?
<sia1> nikola?
<redheat> this is what I do, I put all my Operating systems on one harddrive..and then I disconnect all the other harddrives when I'm about to install Ubuntu..
<Nik0la0s> nai sia
<YellowOnline> I multiboot Gutsy/XP/Vista 64/Leopard
<sia1> mporeis na me boithiseis???
<sia1> eisai italia?
<YellowOnline> I have all my OSes on a different HD for practical reasons, combining several OSes on 1 disk is best to avoid
<Shapeshifter> I just formatted a partition on my harddrive with ext3 and there are "21GB used".... why's that?? It's a 418GB partition. 21GB used... o.ô
<dgjones> !it > sia1 (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<Nik0la0s> sia ellada eimai kai eimai neos sto ubuntu
<YellowOnline> shapeshifter> probably your swap or just a remainder of the block size, I wouldn't worry about it
<sia1> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Nik0la0s: If you speak his language, please let him know he needs to go to a channel in his language, this is english only. Thanks
<redheat> actually, and of course this is out my own experience with Ubuntu, it worked great for me..it streamlined the whole thing and never had any problem with it before..
<Nik0la0s> ok
<Nik0la0s> sia lets go to ubuntu-gr
<Nik0la0s> sia lets go to #ubuntu-gr
<bazhang> #ubuntu-gr guys
<Shapeshifter> YellowOnline: My swap is on another partition
<Nik0la0s> and it she :)
<Nik0la0s> and its she :)
<redheat> I even let Ubuntu do the installation itself, I don't tell where to install to, I just lt it use the empty space available and Voila..no problems whatsoever
<bazhang> oops soory
<YellowOnline> redheat> try combining 6x sata + 2x ide (oh, that's 7 HD's I use! - and one DVD of course)
<orgthingy> I have Linux (Ubuntu) and I tried to use winehq but it's hard (or maybe im stupid) .. any other programs? or "good" tutorials ? (text or videos.. prefered = text with pics)
<Jack_Sparrow> YellowOnline: I hope you calc'd the draw on your power supply and allowed an extra 10%
<redheat> So? combine a hundred if you want to, only ONE will have all the OSś on it and thatś it..
<arrg> ikonia ?
<arrg> LjL ?
<orgthingy> for running *.exe *****
 * YellowOnline 's unsolved problems: getting Ubuntu to recognize 1) an 88SE6111 chipset and 2) a Q-TEC 330D RAID controller
<redheat> anyhow..thanks for the help, I'll try to locate some tutorials on how to use EBCD with Ubuntu's Grub
<bazhang> orgthingy: there is #winehq for that
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy: Depends on what windows program you are trying to run?
<YellowOnline> redheat: really, it should be straightforward
<johnathon> my virtual machine says driver isnt mounted
<redheat> YellowOnline are you using raid..?
<orgthingy> bazhang : another program.. they wont tell me about other programs :P
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : what do u mean?
<Nik0la0s> sia mpes sto elliniko kanali
<Nik0la0s> katalaves?
<YellowOnline> Jack_Sparrow: power is no issue, 1000W should be enough (I also have a 8800GTS)
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy: What windows program you are trying to run?
<spq> i just bought the laptop by aldi, a german discounter - when starting kubuntu i get a black screen and nothing else :/
<bazhang> orgthingy: for running what
<redheat> anyhow..thank you so much for your help Yellow truly appreciate it my friend.
<YellowOnline> redheat: no, I'm not interested in the RAID function, I just want to attach 2 PATA HDs to my system -.- the RAID controller functions as an IDE slot
<redheat> take care..
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow : hmm.. a lot of programs.. e.g. Windows live mess. (better than aMSN in my opinion)
<YellowOnline> np redheat
<arrg> Jack_Sparrow , well since i havn't been able to install java on my Ps3 i have decided to switch to SuSe
<ZioPippo> Someone have resolved the installation problem of mysql into Gibbon 7.10?
<YellowOnline> BBL, going to get some food, it's 17:05 and I didn't have breakfast yet
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy: If you want to run all of that stuff you would be better off to dual boot.  BEst to not use WIndows apps at all...
<ZioPippo> ubotu: can i chat in pvt for 1 minute?
<jrib> ZioPippo: ubotu is a bot
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Hope that works out for you.
<Assid> ubotu: will not chat with you
<arrg> yea..
<kekko> how can i automatize ftp uploads?
<kekko> how can i schedule ftp uploads ..?
<jrib> kekko: 'at' and 'wput'?
<kekko> thanks jrib
<johnathon> y wont my virtual machine run?
<ibou> hi
<frojnd> what's the name of cdoecs32 or smth
<ZioPippo> jrib: sorry... :D
<ibou> do someone know what is "module bay device" in my bios ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bazhang> win32codecs frojnd?
<frojnd> bazhang, yes, thanx
<jrib> johnathon: you probably need to give the channel more information
<Jack_Sparrow> ibou: Is it a built in card reader?
<linduxed_> my laptop suddely died, where should i look for reasons, and what am i looking for?
<johnathon> it tells me that a driver isnt installed and idk where to find the driver
<dv> my arrow keys have stopped working (and down is mapped to enter). what the hell?
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed_: DO you nor see anything when you power up?
<Jack_Sparrow> not
<bazhang> johnathon: this is vmware or virtualbox
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: don't know. Its in the "onboard devices" in my bios
<johnathon> VirtualBox OSE
<jrib> johnathon: be more specific, pastebin exact error messages
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: don't know. but i have an integrated card reader
<Jack_Sparrow> ibou: It really isnt a ubuntu issue, I would google up a pdf on your hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> ibou: That is your bay device
<linduxed_> Jack_Sparrow: nope nothing diff from regular boot
<reto__> as noone replied to me in #v4l until now, I'll ask here: my WinTV hauppauge hvr 1300 tv-tuner isn't working again. i want to watch analog tv. i got it working somehow through installing the latest v4l but then again it just stops working and wont display the channels anymore (i'm using tvtime btw), after messing around trying to uninstall v4l and installing it again it suddenly worked again, but not for long. what could i do?
<adub> my amule alway says failed to download the server list from
<johnathon> http://pastebin.ca/879124
<ibou> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks sorry to ask this here. I googles but found nothing on my bios
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed_: You need to explain more about what isnt working
<linduxed_> basically i adjusted the volume on the side of my laptop
<linduxed_> ive tried a multiple of times....it is that
<linduxed_> i dies on the spot
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed_: Try to boot live cd.... If the problem remains then it is a hardware issue inside the laptop
<neverblue> or run memtest?
<johnathon> heres my error message for virtual box http://pastebin.ca/879124
<Jack_Sparrow> johnathon: We see it just a couple of lines up.. please do not repeat...
<johnathon> ok
<linduxed_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but you know, this didnt occur at all before, i havent changed/installed anything
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed_: All the more reason it could be hardware related..
<linduxed_> Jack_Sparrow: where can i find logs regarding THIS issue?
<counteam> hello ... we are i can set my screen to 1024 x 786 ... ?!?!
<Jack_Sparrow> linduxed_: I have already made my suggestion...
<adub> does anyone know the proper config to get amule to download the server list
<adub> like which .met server should i use
<linduxed_> and WHERE in those logs, what should i grep for
<linduxed_> Jack_Sparrow: oh, ok
<kriel> strange question. I'm trying to connect to a cisco router via the serial console port. I've come across most of the proper hardware, and I've gotten it to work using PuTTY and the same rollover cable. However, there's also an added obstacle. I'm working on a laptop, and it dosen't have a native serial port, so I'm trying to use a serial-to-usb adapter.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > counteam
<counteam> ?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<gvsa123> how do i make a file executable again?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yonie> hey guys, i tried to set a default gateway but using sudo route add gateway (gateway ip) but it doesnt seem to work, still none of the 2 connections work
<kriel> Note: PuTTY was on another, windoze system.
<counteam> in the console ?!?
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> can anyone help me on installing zimbra ?
<counteam> bash: !res: event not found
<nnimaa> counteam System->Administrations->Screen and Graphics
<counteam> no ...
<counteam> there are list  600 x ... and 800 x 600 ...
<counteam> 1024 x 768 is not list !
<kriel> counteam: okay. open up a terminal. type in the following, without quotes. "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart"
<Jack_Sparrow> counteam: are you asking for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<counteam> ???
<counteam> iam a newcommer ... *gg*
<unop__> gvsa123, chmod +x /path/to/file  - you might need sudo if you dont have the right permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> counteam: Please do not use enter after ever 3 or 4 words.. It spams the channel
<unicum> does anyone know whether there is a gui to lftp or if i can get gftp to not encode the datachannel in an encrypted connection?
<hobbzilla> What is the best alternative to Window's Remote Desktop?  XDMCP, VNC, other?
<gvsa123> unop__: that's the same as chmod 711?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rama_8086> hi all, when iam playing video in mplayer the video screen is very small how can increase that
<unicum> rama_8086 press f
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Milos_SD> how can I create APT repository on USB stick?
<counteam> hmmm ....
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<unop__> gvsa123, errm no -- 711 translates to  chmod u+rwx file && chmod g+x file && chmod o+x file
<Milos_SD> That is for CD/DVD
<rama_8086> Unicron, in full screen also the video screen is small in middle
<nnimaa> counteam: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is a screen section, make backup ;)
<Milos_SD> I need apt repository on USB stick
<Milos_SD> :)
<unop__> gvsa123, if you want to make a file executable for everyone -- chmod a+x file
<hobbzilla> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, but I meant an alternative for accessing my Ubuntu workstation remotely.
<hobbzilla> and not accessing my RDP sessions from Ubuntu via an RDP client.
<counteam> edit in the texteditor ?
<nnimaa> yes
<counteam> okay THX
<Jack_Sparrow> Milos_SD: Yes, but can be adapted, or just copy var/cache/apt/archives to the usb, and manually copy back to the other computer.. see also !clone
<pinoyskull> !at
<unop__> gvsa123, with rwx notation you change one or more bits at a time, with the octal notation you change them all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gvsa123> unop__: oh i see... i'm trying (for the first time) to create a cronjob.. yipee... i'd like a cronjob to ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com everyday at 12mn...
<Milos_SD> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<goodhabit> Somebody have working usb on virtualbox?
<PlayBoy> ¡Hola!
<rama_8086> Unicron, in full screen of maplyer the video screen is small in middle
<unop__> gvsa123, it looks like root is going to run the script -- in that case you need this - sudo chmod +x file
<gvsa123> unop__: because each space in the three numbers represent a user... i see...
<gvsa123> i made a text file with ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com inside it... saved it in a directory
<Jack_Sparrow> goodhabit: You might have better luck asking in #Vox
<toresn> hi, in gnome-terminal, i'm trying to set the size to 8px, but then the character 'w' and some lines is displayed as lilac instead of white... why is this, and what can i do about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> vbox
<rama_8086> in full screen of maplyer the video screen is small in middle
<quaal> are these cards well supported MSI GeForce2 MX400
<sluggo> gvsa123: you might be better off installing ntp
<Milos_SD> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<gvsa123> unop__: is this right: 00 00 * * * /home/me/Applications/ClockUpdate where ClockUpdate is the text file i made
<frojnd> I'm trying to open wmv clip with mplayer and I get  error: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll   How can I get rid of this error ?
<goodhabit> Jack_Sparrow, seems no help @ vbox.
<pinoyskull> frojnd: you need the codec to view that
<hobbzilla> Is there a better (faster, more secure) method of accessing my Ubuntu installation than enabling remote desktop from Preferences?
<Yonie> unop__, I tried route add default gateway (gateway ip) but it doesnt work
<gvsa123> sluggo: i had problems with it because it needs the -u option to update automatically... i believe i have it installed already
<rama_8086> how to zoom the video of mplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: THat is a pretty old card..  IT will certainly run vesa mode 1024x768,  compiz would be questionable
<rsk> rama_8086:  -zoom
<linuxtom> hello ;-)
<pinoyskull> hobbzilla: ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> goodhabit: You will need patience....
<linuxtom> someone can help me to tune preseed.cfg ?
<gvsa123> sluggo: i also want to try cronjobs out... :)
<quaal> jack-desktop, its just a fileserver
<quaal> i only vnc to it occasionally
 * pi3141 smiles
<quaal> er Jack_Sparrow
<ibou> do someon have an inspiron 1520 here ?
<unop__> gvsa123, i think you could just say  - 00 00 * * * ntpdate -u ... in the crontab file
<Pici> gvsa123: Why not just put something in /etc/cron.daily/ ?  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#head-ac6f1801d153ace57eb035524ce05d1955b8c243
<quaal> i like that it doesnt have a fan, as my current card's fan is making a loud grinding sound
<hobbzilla> pinoyskull: right.ummm I should rephrase. "Graphically" access my Ubuntu remotely...
<unop__> Yonie, sorry, i dont think i was following that long - what did you try to do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> quaal: IT should be fine...
<quaal> cool
<gvsa123> unop__: oh... and it will sync with the ticked one's (the servers) in the gui?
<unop__> gvsa123, errm no, you'll need to complete the ntpdate command there obviously :)
<Yonie> unop__,  I just want to add a default gateway so that wen i have 2 internet connections 1 works, so i tryed the command sudo route add default gateway, but that didnt work, nether connection works
<gvsa123> unop__: oh...
<pinoyskull> can someone suggest a better irc client
<gvsa123> unop__: oh you mean i don't have to create a separate file for the cron to execute as it will be able to handle the command itself?
<unop__> Yonie, hmm, i'd need to look at the output of route -n and ifconfig to determine the problem? are you on the box at the moment?
<rama_8086> iam unable to play .dat file in mplayer what to do
<unop__> gvsa123, right exactly, that way you dont have to rely on the script file being on disk :)
<Yonie> unop__, yes i am, and pastebin doesnt work for me, it tells me i must enable javascrip and its already enabled
<pinoyskull> rama_8086: is that .dat from a vcd?
<unop__> rama_8086, well, not all .dat files contain video eh ? what does file report it to be?   file /path/to/file.dat
<rama_8086> pinoyskull,
<wolfwalker_prime> !lspci
<gvsa123> unop__: i see... i'm also checking out the link Pici gave
<rama_8086> pinoyskull,  yes
<Yonie> unop__, so can i paste it to u in prvt?
<wolfwalker_prime> Grr
<Pici> !paste
<wolfwalker_prime> Where's ubotu?
<unop__> Yonie, try another pastebin -- something like pastebin.org or pastebin.ca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pinoyskull> rama_8086: it should work since it is only mpeg2
<wolfwalker_prime> Never mind
<pinoyskull> rama_8086: does it says an error?
<wolfwalker_prime> Is lspci the command in terminal to list hardware?
<unop__> Yonie, you can pm if you like, but you are better of in here as other people might be able to contribute
<Yonie> oh ok
<kdub> when is the next ubuntu community council meeting?
<Boglizk> How do i make XMMS play FLAC? I cant find the plugin in apt.
<neverblue> wolfwalker_prime, yes, 'man lspci'
<Pici> !fridge | kdub might want to look here for the schedules
<ubotu> kdub might want to look here for the schedules: The Fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<wolfwalker_prime> Thanks
 * arrg Pats Yonie
<gvsa123> Pici: the link you gave is pretty much similar to what i wanted to do? except that it's already a given that this will be run daily because it's located in /etc/cron.daily?
<Pici> gvsa123: yep.
<ironfoot_495> what is the name of the php editor I can put on my ubuntu 7.10?
<kdub> thanks Pici
<cube_> how do i edit grub?
<Shinobi> who knows about vbox
<neverblue> ironfoot_495, vim 'sudo aptitude install vim'
<neverblue> !ask | Shinobi
<ubotu> Shinobi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dreamnid> Boglizk: Should be xmms-flac
<bardyr> Boglizk, use audacious, its a newer XMMS
<Jack_Sparrow> wolferine: yes.. ou lsusb, or lshw
<Jack_Sparrow> or
<Boglizk> dreamnid: Nope, i tried that.
<ironfoot_495> neverblue: is that for php editor???
<Jack_Sparrow> cube_: form cli or gui
<dreamnid> Boglizk: interesting... I have it installed already, let me try it out real quick
<cube_> from gui would be nice
<neverblue> ironfoot_495, excess question makes are not necessary, please relax and ask for any clarification
<Boglizk> dreamnid: There is xmms2-flac, however.
<neverblue> s/excess/excessive/
<gvsa123> Pici: which means that everything put into the /etc/cron.daily will be run daily? so i could just make files containing the command, chmod 755 it and it will run?
<ironfoot_495> clarification please!8-)
<dreamnid> Boglizk: Yeah, it works for me
<ironfoot_495> neverblue: ?
<Shinobi> neverblue, ok i m getting a error while i m trying to run win installation on vbox but its saying filesetup.dd can not be loaded code error 4
<unop_> Boglizk, for some reason xmms-flac isnt included in ubuntu (but debian maintains the package) i dunno why? have you tried installing the flac package?
<Yonie> unop__, http://pastebin.org/17248
<dreamnid> Boglizk: You mean xmms2-plugin-flac ?
<cube_> jack: from gui!
<groven1023> I'm having problems installing 7.04 (and all versions) on my hp laptop, I think it's due to an ati graphics card, can anyone help?
<neverblue> Shinobi, you dont have to direct your questions to just me, everyone else maybe willing to assist
<Boglizk> dreamnid: Yes.. I installed that, and xmms2. But xmms2 seems to be cli
<julle-> is there anyone who knows if there is something like an webserver livecd? Like LAMP but on a LiveCD?
<unop_> dreamnid, i dont think he wants xmms2 tho
<Boglizk> unop_: Its not included, so i cant try and install it.
<Shinobi> neverblue, ok
<Pici> gvsa123: Yes.
<Shinobi> ok i m getting a error while i m trying to run win installation on vbox but its saying filesetup.dd can not be loaded code error 4
<neverblue> ironfoot_495, what do you need clarification about exactly, I suggested an editor you can use to edit php, which is what you requested
<cube_> julle, you could make your own live cd of a server install by using remastersys
<unop_> Boglizk, have you installed the flac package?
<dreamnid> Boglizk: Yeah, I don't have any of xmms2 installed
<neverblue> Shinobi, there is a #vbox channel
<ironfoot_495> I heard that the name of it is stream* something?
<Boglizk> unop__: Yes. "flac" is installed
<Shinobi> ok
<julle-> cube_ i need a very lightweight webserver, because the comp which will be running that is an old 300 mhz, 40 mb/ram
<gouki> Anyone here into folding?
<rama_8086> pinoyskull, ioctl/dif1 input/output error
<cube_> julle: your best bet for a old 300mhz system would be http://www.xubuntu.org/
<hobbzilla> has anyone used FreeNX ?
<julle-> cube_ is it possible to install LAMP on xubuntu?
<wariola> hi
<neverblue> !anyone | hobbzilla
<ubotu> hobbzilla: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop_> Boglizk, really strange - i found an old package for ubuntu - maybe it works - http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/sound/xmms-flac
<cube_> julle: i dunno you have to check it out
<dreamnid> julle: You shouldn't have a problem installing it
<unop_> Yonie, I notice that both your PPP connections have a gateway of 41.241.192.1 and a default route for that destination already exists
<Boglizk> unop_: Ill try it
<julle-> dreamnid okey thank you
<cube_> julle: yeah you can install LAMP on xubuntu
<Yonie> unop_,  so when i connect the other connection, the connection with the gateway of 41.241.192.1 should still work right?
<groven1023> having trouble installing ubuntu on hp laptop with livecd due to graphics card, anyone know a work around?
<mortuis99> Hi I just instaled updates and not i cane see any of my drives/partitions .   How do i solve this?
<unop_> Yonie, but you also have another default route that points nowhere, the last one -- i presume you added that in and thats what's causing the problem
<cube_> groven: the alternative cd but its not live
<groven1023> ok, I'll make one real quick
<julle-> cube_ dreamnid thank you for your help!
<cube_> np good luck on the legacy system
<hobbzilla> is FreeNX worth looking at? Is it faster & more secure than the built-in "remote desktop" (VNC) for Ubuntu?
<gvsa123> Pici: and that cronjob will be executed everyday for all users of the desktop?
<Yonie> unop_, so what should i do?
<unop_> Yonie, what i would do is delete the last route  and yes, both connections should work -- but you might like a particular one to be the preferred interface, in that case you should add a new route with a metric
<hk2999> how do i do an inverse sin calculation in gcalc?
<unop_> Yonie, first - sudo route del default 0.0.0.0
<themanchester> quit
<Pici> gvsa123: Any time changes will be global the the computer.
<unop_> Yonie, which PPP connection would you prefer to be the preferred connection?
<kdub> hk2999: there's a little checkbox you have to click, its real annoying, i should recode it/put it in some blueprints somewhere... :-)
<sluggo> hobbzilla: I used freenx a couple years ago and it was a little buggy then, but i've heard that the packages off nomachine's website work better
<cube_> what is the GUI for editing GRUB
<hk2999> kdub: the inv checkbox?
<gvsa123> Pici: i see... but anything placed inside /etc/cron.daily will be for all users given that the permissions are 755?
<unop_> Yonie, it seems that PPP1 is the preferred one right now
<hk2999> it takes the arcsine instead though...
<kdub> hk2999: yeah, that one
<rama_8086> which is the good player for playing videos in ubuntu?
<Assid> rama_8086: tons of them
<Assid> rama_8086: totem , xine , mplayer , .....
<Yonie> unop_,  yes, this is all before iv connected the other internet right?
<alesan> rama_8086: mplayer-nogui
<Boglizk> cube_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Assid> list just goes on and on
<Pici> gvsa123: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<cube_> thankyou boglizk
<Assid> alesan:  nogui!?!?
<mortuis99> Hi I just installed updates and not i cane see any of my drives/partitions .   How do i solve this?
<kdub> hk2999: isnt the arcsine the same thing as inverse sine?
<linuxtom> Someone can help me to use preseed.cfg ?
<alesan> mplayer's GUI is ugly, and, absolutely not necessary
<linuxtom> I can't use nvidia driver with preseed.cfg ?
<tass1412> got a small problem with cryptsetup: Check kernel for support for the aes-lrw-benbi cipher spec and verify that /dev/sdf1 contains at least 383 sectors. <-- but aes_i586, dm-crypt and dm-mod loaded
<cube_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gvsa123> Pici: i mean, text files with commands inside them, when put inside /etc/cron.daily, will be executed at boot regardless of the user who logs in? or will it only run for the user who created the file?
<|REM|> Anyone know of a Gnokii like program that will work with CDMA phones?
<Pici> gvsa123: Anything stuck in there will be run as root.
<gvsa123> Pici: oh so my ntpdate file will not run when limited users login?
<Yonie> unop_, when i try sudo route del default 0.0.0.0 i get "SIOCDELRT: No such device"
<Pici> gvsa123: You're scheduling it to run once a day regardless of whether someone is actually logged in or not.
<gvsa123> Pici: hmmm....
<hexmode`> I have a php-xdebug package I'd like to get into multiverse... is there a motu I can bug?
<gsr> Firefox starts to run incredibly slow after being open for about 5 minutes, and a reinstall didn't work, so I want to try a purge.  I'm getting lots of notices about removing ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-docs, etc.  a) can I purge firefox without removing anything else (since I'll be reinstalling it right away), or b) will these packages automatically reinstall when firefox is?
<Anathema> ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove
<hexmode`> gsr: aptitude reinstall firefox
<gvsa123> Pici: plus all users will be able to execute it because of the 755 permission right?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anathema: Not really...
<Anathema> Jack_Sparrow, it's descript states otherwise...
<Jack_Sparrow> Anathema: What are you trying to accomplish
<mortuis99> I just did an update and none of my drives/partitions show up.  I did an edit fstab and it is empty.  how do i recreate it and make my drives/partitions show again?
<WorkingOnWise> anyone use k3d here.  I need to know if it can import/export dxf, and do any kind of wireframe. Maybe even nerb surfaces? I know their are plugins for some if this, but do they actuall work yet?
<unop> Yonie, you got my last posts?
<Anathema> Jack_Sparrow, personally I'm trying to get gcc to recognise stdio.h...
<gvsa123> Pici: suppose i shutdown the pc for one day, then a limited user logs in uses it... will /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate run?
<gvsa123> *and
<unop> gvsa123, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Anathema: Removing ubuntu-dektop will not make that work..
<Anathema> Jack_Sparrow, I know, that was replying to someone else :p
<gvsa123> unop_: and that's because of the 755? am i getting this right?
<Pici> gvsa123: whomever is logged in has no effect on cron jobs.
<gvsa123> Pici: oh...
<unop> gvsa123, well not really -- the cron daemon is run by root
<unop> gvsa123, and root is always "logged" on
<gvsa123> unop: regardless of who's logged in? they will still run?
<dreamnid> gvsa123, the 755 permission is just specifying who can read/write those cron files
<unop> gvsa123, yes
<Yellow^food> (whilst eating, a totally offtopic question for native english speakers: when do you use "whom" instead of "who"?)
<tass1412> got problems with cryptsetup -c aes-lrw-benbi, shall i use cryptsetup -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 ?
<Yonie> unop, i got unop_> Yonie, it seems that PPP1 is the preferred one right now
<dreamnid> gvsa123, since crond is already run by root, it essentially ignores the file permissions
<unop> Yellow^food, in indirect speech i.e. to whom did you give the pencil?
<gvsa123> <trying to absorb>
<pepperjack> allowing anyone to write cron files would be an interesting exercise in trust :)
<unop> Yonie, right, ok, did you want to make PPP2 the preferred connection?
<kbrooks> Yellow^food, that example is also the same thing as "who did you give the pencil to?"
<Yonie> unop, i told u that i cant sudo route del default 0.0.0.0 because it gives me an error saying  SIOCDELRT: No such device
<Yonie> unop, no, ppp1
<Yellow^food> thx guys, that explains
<w0t> video streams from youtube and the like stops every 5 seconds and has to be fast-forwarded to continue playing. what's wrong? ubuntu 7.10, firefox 2.0.0.11, adobe flash player newest
<unop> Yonie, oops, i was lagging a bit, i musta missed that post
<kbrooks> Yellow^food, #linguistics
<Yellow^food> kbrooks :)
<|Torg|> kbrooks: also grammer, do not end your senteces with a prepostion, but this is not english class
<Eckos> wheres eclipse directory on here?
<arnath01> hi, i'm running a game through wine, but if i alt-tab out of the game, i can't seem to get back into it, i can still hear it running, and i can see it in my "system monitor", but i can't alt-tab to it again (nor is it in my taskbar)
<Yonie> arnath01, i would suggest u go to #wineHQ
<gvsa123> dreamnid: not sure if i got this right... and this is also in line with the fact that  it would take root privilege to edit /etc/xxx in the first place
<unop> Yonie, errm - maybe try this - sudo route del default
<tass1412> how to reduce the space reserved for superuser? (mkfs.ext3)
<unop> tass1412, man mkfs.ext3
<tass1412> :/
<DRebellion> tass1412: not sure what you  mean... /root?
<dreamnid> gvsa123: right, because the files in /etc/ are owned by root
<frojnd> how can I type in a browser instead of my local IP, instead of http://192.168.0.4/torrentflux http://name/torrentflux and where can I get this "name" ?
<tass1412> DRebellion: actually, it's an external hd
<mortuis99>  I just did an update and none of my drives/partitions show up.  I did an edit fstab and it is empty.  how do i recreate it and make my drives/partitions show again?
<unop> frojnd, /etc/hosts
<dreamnid> gvas: and only the owner has write permissions
<linuxtom> how can i change the video device driver with the preseed.cfg ?
<ejer> tass1412: tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdXY
<|Torg|> he is takling about the 5% autoaticly reserved with mkfs, what he wants is tune2fs
<gvsa123> dreamnid: ok i get it... but there are cronjobs that are specific for each user only?
<Yellow^food> indeed, you need the host-file for that
<tass1412> ejer: after the mkfs?
<ejer> tass1412: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ext3_Filesystem_Tips
<gvsa123> dreamnid: or are all crontasks done by root?
<unop> gvsa123, user cronjobs are not stored in /etc/cron*
<ejer> know what you are doing first or don't bother
<dreamnid> gvas123: Not sure in ubuntu, but usually there is a .cron file in the user's home directory that will execute as that user
<DRebellion> !fstab | mortuis99
<ubotu> mortuis99: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<unop> gvsa123, all cronjobs are done by root - sometimes on behalf of other users
<dreamnid> gvsa123: alternatively, you can edit the /etc/cronttab and specify the user that the command should be run as
<gvsa123> dreamnid: which is crontab -u username
<unop> tass1412, it's easier to read the manpage :)
<CosMiC_Touch> is there a command to count the files stored in a Dircetory ?
<dreamnid> gvsa123: right you are
<unop> CosMiC_Touch, ls -1 /dir | wc -l
<linuxtom> gvsa123: /var/spool/cron/user but don't modify use crontab -u user
<mmu_man> hmm since some weeks I need to sudo ipmask before I can access the network !?
<Krampus> Is there some reason that I have to pass in pci=msi on the command line to enable MSIs with an ubuntu kernel even when CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y in the config?
<tass1412> unop -m reserved-blocks-percentage
<CosMiC_Touch> thx unop
<unop> CosMiC_Touch, if you want only files -- find /dir -type f | wc -l
<mmu_man> IIRC I had a power outage so maybe some file got damaged, but that's annoying
<dreamnid> notice that in /etc/crontab , that it will execute all the files in /etc/cron.daily as root
<whabo> my temperature is 118 - 120 F is that normal ????????????????????????
<JFactor> does nyone know how to get the S-video working in ubuntu
<mmu_man> tried dpkg-reconfigure ipmask but that didn't help
<JFactor> I am using gutsy with an HP dv9000
<tass1412> whabo: tell me in degree C ^^
<linuxtom> whabo: aspirine ?
<Starnestommy> whabo: looks normal
<unop_> whabo, it's slightly on the hot side but ok
<whabo> tass1412: 48 C
<whabo> oh thx
<tass1412> whabo: sounds not that bad
<unop_> tass1412, thats  5/9*( ((118+120)/2) - 32) :)
<mortuis99> ok so how do i get it to automatically mount drives on boot?
<whabo> thx
<YellowOnline> what temp are you talking about wahbo?
<Yonie> unop, it work :P
<tass1412> unop_: fahreinheit sucks anyway ^^ it is actually mesured in degree C
<whabo> yellowonline : my laptop's
<whabo> im using kima ...
<unop_> Yonie, how does one say "cool" in afrikaans? :)
<YellowOnline> whabo: erm, I guess you're talking about your processor ...
<whabo> tass1412 kima only shows it in F :S
<libre> by a show of 1s, who loves Tool's music?
<tass1412> whabo: :/ well, F isn't reproducable ^^
<YellowOnline> whabo> 48°C is quite OK for a laptop
<gvsa123> so is there a way to know if the cronjobs are actually being done?
<whabo> thx
<gvsa123> or should that be a given?
<ryanakca> how do I fix "sudo: unable to resolve host lambda" ?
<unop_> tass1412, i always measure in celcius -- but blame the americans for F :)
<dreamnid> gvsa123: it will show up in /var/log/syslog
<jpatrick> ryanakca: checking your hostname
<YellowOnline> ryanakca: well, it is what it says, can't find lambda
<dreamnid> gvsa123: not sure if there is a better place
<Yonie> unop_, lol, its the same :P coool :P
<whabo> tass1412 DO you know how i can covert it to C ???? im using kima .... help
<tass1412> unop_: got some other reasons too, but that is offtpic
<libre> ryanakca: use linux
<Yonie> unop_, So now if i connect both, the one should work?
<tass1412> whabo: <unop_> tass1412, thats  5/9*( ((118+120)/2) - 32) :)
<unop_> Yonie, i presume so yes, and i dont see why it shouldnt work
<whabo> tass1412: i mean to show off as a C not an F :S
<tass1412> whabo: ah :D
<DRebellion> ryanakca: what did you do to get that output?
<ryanakca> DRebellion: sudo <whatevercommand>
<Yonie> unop_, i think lekker would be a better word for cool :P
<DRebellion> ryanakca: it would help to know the command ;)
<unop_> ryanakca, is lamda the name of you machine ?
<ryanakca> DRebellion: `hostname` outputs 'lambda'
<tass1412> whabo: hm, perhaps your country-settings (or something like this)
<unop_> Yonie, lekker? heh -- errm, ok :)
<YellowOnline> kima also displays °C
<ryanakca> DRebellion: 'sudo ls', 'sudo rm randomfile', 'sudo cat /etc/hosts', 'sudo apt-get update', your pick. For every command
<ryanakca> unop_: yes.
<whabo> YelloOnline.. do you know how to change it :S
<unop_> ryanakca, changed anything in /etc/hosts recently ?
<ryanakca> unop_: nope
<YellowOnline> whabo: I don't use it myself, but I guess you'll have something like "preferences"
<unop_> ryanakca, ok, let's have a look at it anyway -- can you !paste it please
<gvsa123> dreamnid: i see... one last thing... cron.daily/monthly/hourly/weekly are what they are obviously... but what about cron.d?
<unop_> cron.d is a directory
<gvsa123> unop: and it runs when?
<gvsa123> unopi mean it's contents
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: May I pm you for a sec?
<unop_> gvsa123, well, it;s probably for cronjobs that dont fit the daily/monthly/hourly/weekly profiles :)
<whabo> Yellowonline : tried it .. no luck thx anyway
<YellowOnline> (oooh, Shinobi, I played that on SEGA)
<neverblue> hehe
<neverblue> same here, and Wonder Boy
<YellowOnline> whabo: well, there really should be a way to change it.
<|Torg|> gvsa123: stuff in cron.d are cron entires, and are executed accodring to what they are, its an include for cron
<ryanakca> unop_: fixed by changing '192.168.1.107 lambda.ryanak.ca lambda.ryanak.ca' to '192.168.1.107 lambda.ryanak.ca lambda' :)
<gvsa123> unop_: lol.... okay then... i think i get the picture..... i guess that's enough for today
<|Torg|> gvsa123: stuff in daily, weekly etc are system accounting, well usualy
<YellowOnline> whabo: perhaps is assumes you use F because your system is set to US?
<unop_> ryanakca, heh, knew you'd been doing something in there :p
<karri> what sega? hate when people say only the manufacturer. doesn't tell which console it was really :)
<ejer> http://www.pantz.org/software/cron/croninfo.html - good cron stuff
<|Torg|> gvsa123: things in /etc/crontab are roots crontab there is one for each user as well
<whabo> YelloeOnline maybe :D
<ryanakca> unop_: :P
<Brandon_> I'm still having the same problem as yesterday. How do I turn on the php command? a2enmod doesn't show php, it only shows the php5 module. Do I need PHP4 to use the php command?
<gvsa123> |Torg|: that should be somewhere in the /home?
<YellowOnline> karri:  :) I'm not sure if it was the 8-bit or 16 bit
<abhi> Can anyone tell me how to add a path permanently to system path...
<YellowOnline> abhi> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<unop_> abhi, errm, change PATH in /etc/bashrc i think
<|Torg|> PATH=$PATH:/whatever; export PATH...addit to the /etc/profile
<ejer> Brandon_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit... please
<karri> YellowOnline: ok, i think it might've been mega drive (genesis) 16-bit
<YellowOnline> (oh, nm, I thought you meant something different)
<unop_> abhi, |Torg|'s suggestion is better
<JFactor> 1/.2
 * arrg Pats Yellow0nline
<abhi> unop_, : it will only accessible to cli.
<unop_> abhi, see what |Torg| said, that affects pretty much any enrironment
 * YellowOnline feels, erm, doggish
<abhi> |Torg|, : I think this is temporary one.
<gvsa123> oh well that's enough for today... thanks a lot everyone! :)
<|Torg|> unop_ whats that what he asked for?
<YellowOnline> Jack_Sparrow: what's the advantage of gksudo? I never understood the difference with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<unop_> abhi, its not temporary if you add it to /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<julle-> is it possible to run install Ubuntu Server Edition onto a USB-pen drive, and run it from there?
<YellowOnline> (I'll check out the link)
<Jack_Sparrow> YellowOnline: sudo gui... can lead to disaster
<unop_> |Torg|, he'd not confident of it being a permanent change
<ejer> "sudo gui... can lead to disaster" - how?
<abhi> unop_ : this is not . as told my |Torg| .
<r3r333rrrR> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Jack_Sparrow> julle-: pendrivelinux.com
<unop_> ejer, sudo does not set the right environment for GUI applications and some can crash, gksu/gksudo does this
<abhi> YellowOnline, : this is for disk mounting.
<Dollwithoutsoul> que aburrimiento...
<Jack_Sparrow> ejer: Please read the link posted
<unop_> abhi, i dont follow
<|Torg|> changing /etc/profile will change every borne shell (sh, kash, ash and bash), changing /etc/bash.bashcrc wil change just bash, chanign ~/.bashrc (or similar for the shell) will change just the user
<|Torg|> is that easier?
<Brandon_> ejer, no that's not it. It was the client, you have to do apt-get install php5-cli
<ejer> no you dont
<abhi> unop_, : PATH=$PATH:/whatever; is temporary one.
<Brandon_> ejer, just in case someone else asks that how I got it to work
<YellowOnline> Jack_Sparrow: erm, I'll try to use gksudo consequently from now on
<Jack_Sparrow> YellowOnline: Good choice
<unop_> |Torg|, well, changing ~/.bashrc only works if the user's shell is bash -- not everyone is a bash user eh - like me sometimes :)
<ejer> interesting on the sudo, never seen an issue, but then I never did a sudo firefox either ;)
<darkpact> hello, i wish to fully log out of gnome in Gutsy 7.10. i press ctrl alt + bksp and it loads a new logon screen instead
<unop_> abhi, duhh .. if you put that line in /etc/profile -- its going to be _permanent_ .. comprende now?
<Jack_Sparrow> ejer: THe link explains it quite clearly
<YellowOnline> darkpact: yup, you're restarting the GUI
<|Torg|> yes unop_, I too prefer kash over bash (mostly for Solaris portability), I didnt intend to force bash to someone, its just that the majority of linux usrs I see use bash
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<|Torg|> err ksh
<abhi>  |Torg| : yes by adding to /etc/profile is permanent one. but not accessible to run command(alt+F2).
<ejer> Jack_Sparrow: thank you  I understand, although it is more theoretical than anything
<darkpact> how do u drop to the shell?
<unop_> abhi, if you want the change to be propogated to your environment, you need to logout and log back in
<Brandon_> ejer, no I meant in order to get the php command to work: "The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Brandon_> apt-get install php5-cli" <-- it told me that
<Limez> hello all
<Limez> my whole desktop is black
<Limez> how can I solve this problem?
<lordrich> darkpact: ctrl-alt-f1
<darkpact> ok
<|Torg|> abhi it is most certainly going to work with alt-f2 (I assume you mean your desktop), but you have to log out then back in to make it take effect
<ejer> Brandon_: that is the php command line ap, not the apache module, but perhaps if you had not installed php5 it pulled in what you need
<YellowOnline> Limez: can we have a bit more detail?
<DRebellion> darkpact: f1 - f6 are all terminals
<naxo_21> cual es el server en español?
<ejer> !es | naxo_21
<ubotu> naxo_21: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to watch RealMedia streams?
<YellowOnline> naxo> #ubuntu.es ?
<Brandon_> ejer, I installed php5 using apt-get install php5, it didn't come with the command php :/
<darkpact> really i hope it will solve my problem of running games reliably as some of them might need a shell, and if they are windowed naturally gonna be unstable
<naxo_21> gracias
<ejer> RyanPrior: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealPlayer
<abhi> ok thanks |Torg|, unop_
<jpatrick> naxo_21: #ubuntu-es
<RyanPrior> !es | naxo_21
<ubotu> naxo_21: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<YellowOnline> naxo_21: oops: #ubuntu-es
<RyanPrior> ejer: Can you play RealMedia streams using generic gStreamer, though?
<ejer> RyanPrior: some of them i think, and mplayer can play some too, but it is hit and miss
<RyanPrior> ejer: I'm trying to play the 2008 State of the Union off C-Span, for example.
<ejer> in general, install realplayer to view real streams
<ejer> and don't expect too much ;)
<RyanPrior> Damn shame that C-Span uses proprietary encoding for its video.
<ejer> yes
<phroughy> !language | RyanPrior
<ubotu> RyanPrior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ejer> i wonder if realalternative would work in wine
<YellowOnline> (real sucks anyway)
<stephen-mason> hey, i have a laptop and i would like to use my second monitor how would i go about doing so?
<Brainix> Good morning, all.  What's the simplest way to do a full backup and restore of a Ubuntu system?
<jpatrick> !backup | Brainix
<ubotu> Brainix: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Brainix> Thanks, jpatrick.  :-)
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason:  go to "screens and graphics"
<rodietze> hey
<YellowOnline> it's under 'system'
<stephen-mason> i did that last time and when i rebooted it messed ma shit up lol
<rodietze> I can't find out why my driver can't mount any cd-roms
<rodietze> I could install Ubuntu but when I want to use apt-cdrom
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason: config the 2nd screen in XORG
<rodietze> it keeps saying that can't mount cdrom
<stephen-mason> xorg?
<peacemaker> please i want to install azureus
<YellowOnline> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Brainix> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ejer> RyanPrior: I can watch that stream in mplayer
<rodietze> at my fstab file it is mapped to /dev/hda  to /media/cdrom something like that
<RyanPrior> ejer: What command line options do you use?
<rodietze> maybe it is wrong
<ejer> RyanPrior: mplayer 'rtsp://video.c-span.org/archive/sou/sou012808_bush.rm?mode=compact'
<stephen-mason> how do a config it wiht xorg?
<stephen-mason> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RyanPrior> ejer: Mine has a bunch of errors. :-(
<YellowOnline> edit it by "gksudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ejer> RyanPrior: you need the w32codecs package
<rich12345> Hello everyone, when i installed ubuntu and try running it i get a screen similar to a dos screen that ran through a start up and it allowed me to login.  My question is how do i get to the desktop?(sorry im a newb)
<RyanPrior> ejerL: ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec sipr3260.dll.
<ejer> RyanPrior: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<YellowOnline> !xorg | rich12345
<ubotu> rich12345: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|Torg|> stephen-mason: its not how do you configure it WITH xorg, its how do you configure xorg.  Its the GUI part of your dekstop, the thing that allows the display manger to run (and from it your window manger, and from it your dekstop)
<nyc-h0st> rich12345 maybe you installed the server instead of the desktop
<nyc-h0st> then you wont have a graphical desktop
<ejer> "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" - gee that is confusing!
<danilo> good evening!! friend,s!!!
<|Torg|> as in kdm or gdm, if you use a display manger
<abhi> |Torg|, : I have added a path to /etc/profile. and after relogin the program is not accessible from cli or alt+F2(gnome).
<ejer> i know what it means :)
<ejer> will newbies?
<stephen-mason> torg, ok so if i messes up i can put sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart and it will sort its self out?
<ejer> hehe
<danilo> excuse me please ubuntu from italy??????
<|Torg|> abhi jsut echo $PATH and see if its there, if not you either mistyped the path command or did not put it in a proper place
<abhi> ok
<YellowOnline> !it | danilo
<ejer> !it | danilo
<Royco-cup> hey.... can anyone tell me how to get the evolution mail icon back into the applications menu? I deleted it, it still shows up in the add/remove, but its not there and I cant put it back .... is there another way? console maybe?
<YellowOnline> no it :)
<ejer> hmm
<ubotu> danilo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<danilo> yes!!!
<YellowOnline> danilo> #ubuntu-it
<|Torg|> stephen-mason: not exactly, and in fact I would HIGHLY suggest you copy your xorg,conf to something so you can put it back when you mess it up
<danilo> thank!!!very match!!!!
<abhi> |Torg|, : the path is not present at all.
<|Torg|> stephen-mason: specifically if your isplay manger sees a problem with X it will crash
<stephen-mason> lol ill leave it then lol
<YellowOnline> yeah, just "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" before editing it
<ejer> how can I fix ubotu messages?
<rodietze> tried to use "eject" to see what it would say, it says "tried to use '/dev/hda' as device name but it is no block device"
<|Torg|> ok abhi, not knowing exactly what you did, I cant tell you exactly what went srong,  PATH is simply an enviroment variable
<RyanPrior> !bot |
<ubotu> : I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<prakriti> are there any plans on getting the 169 series of nvidia drivers into ubuntu?
<anavarro_> let us say you forget your cups password ... what can you do to ? reinstall cups ?
<danilo> my english from donkey
<danilo> eeheheh
<YellowOnline> prakriti: that's a thing to ask nvidia I guess
<danilo> ok by!!!
<prakriti> YellowOnline : does nvidia release debs?
<prakriti> the drivers are out and run well
<abhi> |Torg|, : I have added a path /home/abhi/jmf2.1.1/lib to  end of /etc/profile .
<rich12345> i tried sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart and it says -bash no such file or directory
<|Torg|> abhi pastebin it
<prakriti> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<RyanPrior> prakriti: You can use Envy to get the very latest stuff usually, but Envy has a reputation for breaking things over time
<ejer> rich12345: replace the question marl with a g so it is gdm
<prakriti> I prefer not to use 3rd party package managers
<fyrestrtr> has anyone tried KDE4 on ubuntu and find it annoyingly slow?
<rich12345> ok ill try thank you
<ejer> and thank you for proving my point ;)
<prakriti> I have been installing nvidia updates by hand
<RyanPrior> prakriti: In that case you'll need to wait until it gets packaged for Ubuntu. :-)
<jpatrick> !kde4 | fyrestrtr
<ubotu> fyrestrtr: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<prakriti> thats not a problem, just wondering
<YellowOnline> I thought KDE4 was still in beta?
<|Torg|> prakriti: the current dirvers are not there becase the nvidia drivers have a long kistry of fixing one thing and breaking two more.  your particialy distro puts some asnity on that
<fyrestrtr> jpatrick: I said I am already running it, obviously I know how to get it.
<RyanPrior> YellowOnline: You've been living under a rock, then. There was huge fanfare when it hit 1.0
<jpatrick> YellowOnline: no, it was release earlier this month
<jpatrick> fyrestrtr: "Support in #kubuntu-kde4" ;)
<prakriti> Yes, I understand.  I was just wondering if there was any sort of roadmap for getting them in.
<abhi> |Torg|, : chech at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53969/
<YellowOnline> well, I just came back from a 3 month trip to the moon (where I was indeed hiding under a rock)
<prakriti> I am assuming they probably wont show up until another ubuntu release
 * zoom_ is back (gone 03:25:16)
<johnathon> pic
<jpatrick> !away > zoom_
<|Torg|> abhi: Ill assume /home/abhi/JMF-2.1.1e/lib is what you want to add to the path, if so you have to actualy add it, not jsut put in a directory
<|Torg|> abhi: try "PATH=$PATH:/home/abhi/JMF-2.1.1e/lib; export PATH"
<abhi> |Torg|, : i can't get your
<abhi> ok
<|Torg|> abhi: or better yet put your binaries in /usr/local/bin and not some library directory
<abhi> yes
<rodietze> HOW can I find out where is my cdrom driver?
<rodietze> there is no /dev/cdrom
<abhi> |Torg|, : I do this .
<fyrestrtr> rodietze: /media/
<YellowOnline> something that I'm missing in ubuntu is a intuitive way to see which hardware is malfunctioning/missing drivers. dmesg just won't do
<logyati> hello guys
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  nothing there
<logyati> do you know a nice a gnome news widget or panel applet?
<logyati> do you know a nice a gnome news widget or panel applet?
<logyati> sry
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  I think /media/cdrom is where it is mounted to...
<ejer> YellowOnline: system>preferences>hardware information ?
<_Kheldar^> rodietze: dmesg | grep cd <- should show you what device its on, and then mount it manually
<RyanPrior> logyati: there is the GNUs Ticker (http://gnusticker.sourceforge.net/)
<rodietze> _Kheldar^:  thank you!
<Slade^^> I bought partition magic and I want to create partitions for ubuntu via p.m. I have already 2 partitions, one for windows 30gigs and other for games 115gigs, and I want to repartition the second partition to install ubuntu, so can someone lease guide me how to create a partition via p.m. if someone knows how?
<YellowOnline> ejer> it isn't satisfactory imho
<ejer> sorry :)
<logyati> RyanPrior, hmm, i want a nice one like KNewsTicker... i want news in portuguese
<Slade^^> in the file system type i see linux ext 2, linux ext 3 and linux swap, how big should they be?
<RyanPrior> logyati: Patches welcome. :-)
<fyrestrtr> Slade^^: create one empty partition, ubuntu will automatically create the other partitions during the installation process.
<Slade^^> fyrestrtr, and how big should be that partition
<Slade^^> oh
<Slade^^> ok
<Slade^^> nevermind
<logyati> RyanPrior, i wish i could help, but im not a developer :(
<arrg> guys i have install java now how do i get it working with firefox ?
<YellowOnline> ejer> my PCI raid card, for example: does ubuntu see it but can't find the drivers? or is the card itself defect? I just don't see it mentioned in "hardware information"'
<jpatrick> !enter > Slade^^
<ejer> YellowOnline: http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-guide-for-windows-users-display-system-hardware-information.html
<fyrestrtr> logyati: use superkaramba.
<rodietze> _Kheldar^
<Slade^^> fyrestrtr, shoudl it be linux ext2 or ext3, or other?
<ejer> have not tried that app myself YellowOnline
<|Torg|> Slade^^: what you are asking is both a matter of opionion and a matter of how you are going to use your box.  Unless you want to research disk usuage and know your usuage pattern,s simply let ubuntu lay it out for you
<fyrestrtr> Slade^^: it should be blank, no filesystem type.
<rodietze> it just grepED fthings from ehci_hcd
<rodietze> nothing related to cdrom
<fyrestrtr> rodietze: what is the problem with your cdrom?
<Slade^^> fyrestrtr, it cant be a blank type: it can be fat, fat32, ntfs, linux ext2, linux ext3 and linux swap
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  I can't mount any cd
<fyrestrtr> Slade^^: you can't create a partition and not have a file type?
<YellowOnline> hmz, interesting ejer, I'll give it a try
<rodietze> I installed ubuntu and when I want to use apt-cdrom
<fyrestrtr> rodietze: CDs are auto mounted when inserted.
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  not mine :\
<arrg> ikonia ?
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  on fstab it is mapped to /dev/hda it is so weird
<Slade^^> fyrestrtr, in part. magic I have to choose a file system type
<fyrestrtr> Slade^^: use ext3
<arrg> IKONIA !!
<Slade^^> fyrestrtr, thanks so much!!
<fyrestrtr> rodietze: what kind of disk do you have?
<kurugah> hi
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  I'm using the original Ubuntu CD rom
<arrg> where is ikonia ?
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  the one I used to install it
<YellowOnline> ejer> looks good, but is unstable :( "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<fyrestrtr> rodietze: I meant -- what kind of hard disk do you have?
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  oh ok, I use SATA
<Barret> Kindof OT: I have a LaTeX formatting issue that is driving me insane. Any latex gurus here?
<logyati> fyrestrtr, but superkaramba needs compiz, right?
<ejer> YellowOnline: ya it bombed on me too :( You know you can use lspci in terminal to list PCI cards?
<usser> nope
<rodietze> and the DVD R/W is Dual Layer and Lightscribe capable
<ejer> I understand it is not a gui tool...
<usser> logyati: nope
<jpatrick> logyati: not at all
<fyrestrtr> logyati: nope
<Sergo21> hello
<koko___> hello, anyone how to solve this ? GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<Sergo21> does anyone know, when the azureus 3.x will be available to install from ubuntu repos
<kurugah> i have installed xubuntu with /home mounted on an sdhc now i want 2 move it 2 my / partition and i need help with chown and chmod
<YellowOnline> ejer> it always crashed after half a minute -.- what a pity
<rich12345>  i tried sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart and it says (and gdm) -bash sudo:: command not found
<ejer> logyati: you could search for rss in add/remove programs, there are lots of choices
<kurugah> could anyone help me?
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  my last message was to you,
<usser> kurugah: so whats the problem
<fyrestrtr> rodietze: I don't know what is the problem in your case.
<sluggo> rich12345: what is the output of which X ?
<johnficca> how do i get compiz going on ati radeon 9000
<kurugah> i cp my user into /home
<usser> kurugah: move your user directory to root then chown it
<YellowOnline> well, I'm watching the lspci output right now
<usser> kurugah: right
<rich12345> sorry sluggo im a newb not sure what you mean
<logyati> ejer, i know, but i wish i could find one to be in gnome panel, cos i wanna work and read the news
<kurugah> and uncomented fstap for the /home part
<usser> kurugah: so far so good
<rodietze> fyrestrtr:  no problems, I think it is rare, thank you in advance for taking the time trying to help me though :]
<sluggo> rich12345: type "which X" into the terminal without the quotes
<usser> kurugah: wait did u unmount the old /home firts
<kurugah> now on the login screen it ses i have no rights
<kurugah> no
<ejer> logyati: look at sage for firefox maybe
<usser> kurugah: then i have problems understanding how did u manage to copy it
<rich12345> <</usr/bin/X>>
<kurugah> ah ok i did
<kurugah> i started with a live usb stick 2 do so
<Sergo21> if i want the latest software but in the ubuntu there are only the old one
<usser> kurugah: oh i see so your user home dir is definetely in /home that is on /, not mounted
<usser> kurugah: kk
<Sergo21> like wine, azureus, deluge and maybe others
<kurugah> yes
<DRebellion> !minimal | Sergo21
<ubotu> Sergo21: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<usser> kurugah: so boot up from a stick or cd
<sluggo> rich12345: ok now "sudo apt-get install gdm"
<YellowOnline> ejer> but what happens is lspci if linux can't figure out what a device is? will it be shown?
<kurugah> ok
<logyati> i found YARSSR. Its a rss reader for the notification area
<La-miiss-29> CC :)
<fyrestrtr> YellowOnline: yes, it is shown.
<logyati> apt-get install yarssr
<usser> kurugah: find out the /dev/name of your hdd
<kurugah> ok
<logyati> lets see if its nice
<usser> kurugah: of your / partition that is
<usser> kurugah: mount to /mnt
<kurugah> i know that
<usser> kurugah: right
<kurugah> done
<YellowOnline> hmz, so I shoudl conclude my RAID card is gone, I don't see it in the list
<rich12345> its unpacking
<YellowOnline> *should
<usser> kurugah: then do chroot /mnt
<kurugah> ok
<DRebellion> Sergo21: sorry, didn't see the bit before about azureus
<ejer> YellowOnline: if you don't see it in lspci it is not seen at all by linux, ie it is not just a driver issue
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: lspci will sometimes jsut show the device as unkonw but stil show you its ids (which you would use to find a driver for it),  but just becase lsci does not know it does not mean it will not work, nor that a driver is not alreayd working for it
<usser> kurugah: then chown -R username:username /home/username
<usser> kurugah: that should do it
<kurugah> oh ok
<YellowOnline> interesting, I'm going to look a few things up
<usser> kurugah: try to reboot see if it works
<Sergo21> DRebellion, i don't think i need the mini.iso
<DRebellion> Sergo21: yeah, that was my fault, sorry.
<kurugah> but i think i have accidentally chown /home with a wrong user does it have to belong 2 root?
<YellowOnline> I wonder if this could be the card I'm looking for "05:01.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 01)" or if this is part of the onboard RAID controller
<DRebellion> Sergo21: you could probably look up the azureus package on ubuntu.launchpad.net
<usser> kurugah: yes /home itself belongs to root
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: aslo lspci may give you strange output like calling a dvb card a netowrk card (this is from what the card reports) and is more related to what an eginner thinks the card is vs what its used for
<usser> kurugah: in that case chown /home first to root and then your username's directory
<DRebellion> Sergo21: launchpad.net/ubuntu , sorry :S
<kurugah> so i chown root.root /home
<kurugah> fisrt?
<WillOne> Amarok has no sound, it plays the MP3 but no sound plays. Everything else on Linux has sound, including other music players, does anyone know what's up?
<usser> kurugah: chown -R root:root /home
<rich12345> slugger: i got a warning home dir you specifie already exsists
<YellowOnline> WillOne: codec missing I think
<rich12345> processing triggers
<kurugah> ok ill try
<YellowOnline> or not conf'ed in Amarok
<WillOne> yell0w, I've gotten heaps of codecs from loads of places, I think it has something to do with my USB Stereo.
<rich12345> idconfig deferre processing now taking place
<koko___> hello, anybody uses kiba-dock , i see grey squares, instead of icons :S
<|Torg|> WillOne: it has everyting to do with what engine you told amarok to use and its plugins
<YellowOnline> hmz, USB and sound, it'll never be my favourite
<rich12345> now im back to rich@ubunhtu:
<YellowOnline> <- agrees with |Torg|
<TheShadow> How do I make it so that ssh-agent is started for my shell automatically?
<WillOne> |Torg|, I just swapped from my USB Stereo to Soundcard and it works. I want it to play through the USB Stereo though.
<sluggo> rich12345: now /etc/init.d/gdm start
<giany911> guys this wireless thing is killing me .. how the hell do i make a simple wireless lan between my desktop ( usb wifi card ) and my laptop ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion:  I didnt see your answer on the packaging... I had to restart after tesing a compiz command to get graphics back
<rich12345> sudo or no?
<ironfoot_495> can someone help me configure screem please?
<fyrestrtr> TheShadow: add it to ~/.bashrc
<sluggo> sudo
<|Torg|> WillOne: that usually is a xine output+ alsa setup issue, again it depends on what you told amarok to use
<Jack_Sparrow> giany911: PLease tone it down and keep the channel family friendly
<TheShadow> fyrestrtr: so if I just add ssh-agent as a command to the shell rc file?
<YellowOnline> oh my, lspci really gave me my card... now trying to find out how to use it
<fyrestrtr> TheShadow: it should work.
<giany911> jack_Sparrow sorry, got a little carried away:D
<ries> hey all, what package contains all build tools like make etc?
<WillOne> |Torg|, How do I ask it to play through the Speakers?
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: as its just a copy and paste job, shouldn't be too hard.
<fyrestrtr> TheShadow: but it will work at every terminal launch, even if it already started.
<|Torg|> WillOne: again that is an alsa problem (usually) and what yo told it to play though
<fyrestrtr> ries: build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: Appreciate the help if you have time
<rich12345> slugger: -bash sudo:: comand not found
<groven1023> I'm trying to install 7.04 on an hp laptop with an ati card but I keep getting failed to start the x server, anyone have any ideas?
<ries> fyrestrtr: I thought so to... but I get this : Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DRebellion> ries: automake
<rsk> groven1023: try 7.10
<WillOne> |Torg| How do I set up Alsa
<fyrestrtr> ries: what release are you on?
<tom_crosby> 'list
<groven1023> rsk: heard that it does not work well with the hardware on the hp 6715b
<pepperjack> groven1023: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then choose vesa driver and enter for everything else then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<usser> groven1023: yea that happens with an ati card
<TheShadow> fyrestrtr: ok thats not working. it runs ssh-agent but the shell still isn't running under ssh-agent.
<ries> fyrestrtr: gutsy... but I think there was something wrong with my sources list in apt.... just a minute
<usser> groven1023: once it started it falls into console right
<TheShadow> fyrestrtr: I still have to either exec ssh-agent zsh
<groven1023> pepperjack: when I type that it asks for a password
<rich12345> sluggo: -bash sudo:: command not found
<ries> fyrestrtr: yup.. that was it, works now
<paolino> hi there, is there a howto to make the box a gateway ?
<groven1023> usser: it goes directly to the failed to start x server
<usser> groven1023: wait are u trying to run from livecd or u already have it installed?
<groven1023> I have it installed from the alternate cd
<hotmonkeyluv> When printing from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine (which has the printer) what protocol do I need to use? LDP, samba, what?
<|Torg|> WillOne: that is a very complex question defined by what 1 of 1000 sound cards you have, google will probbly help you better then the off cvhange I know of the 1 card you have
<usser> groven1023: then follow pepperjack
<usser> groven1023: advice
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: it would probably have to be added to a new release of the canoe package itself.
<usser> groven1023: the password is the password u entered when installed the system
<YellowOnline> so... what do we do when lspci finds a device and dmesg doesn't?
<mintsoup> Could someone please help me with this? I have a custom program that I want to run from the console frequently, but I don't want to have to type the path name every time; how can I set it so that when I type the program name in bash the program will run?
<fyrestrtr> YellowOnline: means you need to look harder.
<ejer> YellowOnline: driver time
<ejer> YellowOnline: take the id from lspci and google that
<fyrestrtr> mintsoup: add it to your PATH
<groven1023> usser: it says the xserver-org is not installed and no info is available
<paolino> mintsoup: add your path to PATH
<DRebellion> mintsoup: add it to $PATH in ~/.bashrc
<usser> mintsoup: put a symbolic link into /usr/bin
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: I was thinking it should be packaged as an update to upstreamdev
<zoobox> how do I do so for example gedit defaults to save in Latin1 instead of utf-8 ?
<usser> mintsoup: ie cd /usr/bin
<ejer> mintsoup: copy it to /usr/local/bin
<ejer> just so you have every possibility
<fyrestrtr> zoobox: utf-8 is better.
<usser> mintsoup: then sudo ln -s /path/to/program
<YellowOnline> I didn't find a driver on the manufacturer's website, but the chip itself seems to be from silicon, so with the ID I can indeed look for a driver. but anyway, as a general rule: if lspci finds something and dmesg doesn't, then it is always a driver issue?
<rich12345> having trouble getting from x window to desktop
<ejer> YellowOnline: there should be an error in dmesg saying that
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: yep, you're probably right.
<fyrestrtr> YellowOnline: no, not always.
<tushyd> anyone know of a TV tuner that can do ATSC/NTSC/PAL? I travel between Europe and the US a lot
<mintsoup> thanks i'll try it out
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: in a gernal sence, yes.  If lspci lists the device but dmesg doez not tell you it loaded a driver its either you have no driver for it, need no driver for it (its buitin) or the driver simply is not verbose enough to anounce it presence
<paolino> anyone can tell me the right words to google for setting up a gateway in gutsy ?
<rich12345> Can anyone help a newb get from x window after install to desktop?
<hotmonkeyluv> rich12345: type startx
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: al the drivers are kenrel modules, they can be built in (monolithic) or as a module (modeprobe it in), lsmod will tel you if a driver exists
<Snurglewozzle> hello everybody
<hotmonkeyluv> hey Snurgle
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: lemme ask in #ubuntu-motu
<YellowOnline> thank you |Torg|, ejer and fyrestrtr
<ejer> rich12345: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<ed_> hello everyone
<zoobox> fyrestrtr, that depends of what you need, and what you write
<fyrestrtr> paolino: www.shorewall.net
<ed_> i have a problem
<ed_> i can't get my wireless to work
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: NO need for that yet...Lots more to come
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: just for my own learning then ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ejer> !ask | ed
<ubotu> ed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Snurglewozzle> hello
<kurugah> usser still there?
<usser> kurugah: yea
<kurugah> it still ses /home/user does not exist
<kurugah> on the login screen
<usser> kurugah: eh does not exist?
<ed_> ok...can anyone help me set up my wireless on my laptop
<usser> kurugah: did u check if its there?
<kurugah> does not appear to exist
<kurugah> it is
<hotmonkeyluv> I have a printing question. It seems like it should be easy, but so far it hasn't been easy. When printing from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine (which has the printer) what protocol do I need to use? LDP, samba, what?
<logyati> guys i recommend this yarssr
<logyati> nice program to read rss
<kurugah> may i querry u?
<YellowOnline> (\o/ I found someone with the same problem!)
<zippert> hejsan alla
<zoobox> fyrestrtr, imho utf-8 is a bad cross between 7bit ascii and unicode. 7bit ascii is perhaps enough for english, and unicode is needed for chinese (even though chinese prefer ucs2/utf-16 because utf8 takes more place)....
<zoobox> I don't need anything outside latin1, but I need lots of things outside a-z
<usser> kurugah: hm, that seems a bit weird
<YellowOnline> (march 2004, no one found a solution -.-)
<rich12345> xinit server error
<usser> kurugah: are u sure spelling is correct and all
<mey_fuchter> where r u from, people?
<kurugah> i am shure it is there
<groven1023>  is there a work around to get ubuntu to run on a laptop with an ati graphics card?
<kurugah> and spellt right
<mey_fuchter> diego hello
<ed_> can someone help me set up my wireless on my laptop
<kurugah> does it have 2 contain a file which cp -a does not copy?
<ejer> ed_: describe your problem
<backgen> Hey guys what do you think of Mac4Lin, i'm thinking of Installing it but i just want to make sure if it would be safe or compatible with Unbuntu Gibbon?
<jqk> ed_: Depending on what chipset it uses, you can either use ndiswrapper or madwifi.
<usser> kurugah: no it should be fine
<usser> kurugah: ls -al your /home/username pastebin it
<ejer> ed_: a good place to start is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ed_> Ok...i heard about ndiswrapper, but i am very new to ubuntu so i dont know how to install and use it
<kurugah> i cant since i am in irc on another pc
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you should submit the modules to the official version of upstreamdev?
<kurugah> and have no wifi on the notebook
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: Already working on that
<kurugah> unless i get ubuntu working
<kurugah> usser can we go on in querry plz?
<DRebellion> ed_: i wouldn't recommend going down the ndiswrapper path until you've tried everything with native drivers. can you describe what you have tried in detail for us?
<usser> kurugah: query?
<usser> kurugah: /j #usser
<ejer> backgen: mac4lin is just a theme, should not be an issue
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: The project has been stalled for some time... There were only three devs all in school and it has been dormant for a long time
<ed_> I actually have tried nothing, except trying to find a network that i know exists, but it finds nothing
<backgen> ejer: oh ok thanks! So i'm guessing it won't give me Time Machine and all that good stuff eh?
<zoobox> no-one else that have any ideas about getting rid of uft-8 ?
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you could ask to take over a bit
<ejer> backgen: uh, no, but we have WAY better apps
<Nik0la0s> postmap generic what does thsi commnd do?
<rich12345> how do i stop a ping?
<fyrestrtr> rich12345: ctrl+c
<arrg> how do i tar install_flash_player_9_linux.tgz
<YellowOnline> lol, silicone's Linux FAQ consists of 1 question "1. Where can I get it the Linux driver?"
<fyrestrtr> !flash | arrg
<ubotu> arrg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<stephen-mason> hey i have a wacom graphire 3 where can i get drivers?
<stephen-mason> are there any available?
<YellowOnline> macgen> of course not, you'll need hackintosh if you really want MacOS to run on your pc
<speedcore> is there any channel where you can discuss backup routines?
<tweet> stephen-mason they should be in the kernel allready
<tweet> i have a volito and it worked with slight mods to the xorg.conf file
<danilo> excuse me please upgrade codec totem?
<stephen-mason> it works but it works like a mouse i want it so when i put the pen to the top left of the screen it goes there not so i have to drag it
<mey_fuchter> hello
<hoarycripple> stephen-mason, wacom.ko is already in kernel modules
<rich12345> im having trouble getting on the desktop i am stuck in the x window screen after install can someone help?
<hoarycripple> stephen-mason, that depends on your xorg.conf
<tomasz_> Hi, I have AMD processor and NForce4 Chipset and my fans works very noisy. Is there any program for automatic fan control? (Athcool doesnot work)
<tweet> hang on stephen ur only one setting away from getting it to work the way you want, just cant remember the setting (looking it up now)
<stephen-mason> how would i change it?
<danilo> codec for totem video ??
<hoarycripple> do you have any entries for the tablet in xorg.conf?
<DRebellion> danilo: what are you trying to play?
<stephen-mason> hoarycripple: dont know?
<hoarycripple> if not, you can try my conf.  i will paste to pastebin shortly
<Valerie> hey guys :)
<stephen-mason> im a windows dude normaly so i might need a little more help than your use to giving, lol :D
<YellowOnline> tomasz> not a real solution, but personally I prefer hardware for that (a fan controller)
<Valerie> F*ck windows!
<am^2u> hey guys , does asus m2a-vm has a problem with Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<danilo> for ubuntu totem video ?
<danilo> the codec please?
<rich12345> can anyone help a newb get out of the x window?
<tweet> stephen-mason check this link -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Valerie> can I run gutsy with fusion on vmware?
<ed_> how do i install native drivers for my wireless card
<killown|away> danilo???
<Valerie> on my mac?
<tomasz_> YellowOnline really?
<chrissny> Yes Valerie you can
<Valerie> how?
<Valerie> ive tried
<DRebellion> ed_: is your wireless card working?
<tweet> i got mine to work following those guidelines but i dont have it installed atm so cant check proper setting
<Valerie> but it did not work
<YellowOnline> Danilo, non possiamo aiutarli con il problema se non conoscete l'inglese. Un programma di traduzione non farebbe merce. Chieda a qualcuno in # ubuntu-esso
<tomasz_> YellowOnline> I want use software controller :(
<ed_> no
<danilo> upgrade for ready totem movie?
<kodge> Is there any software that I can use to burn DVD movies ( not Data DVDS ) other than k3b?
<YellowOnline> danilo * #ubuntu-it
<stephen-mason> dont get it? lol
<DRebellion> !burning > kodge (see the pm from ubotu)
<danilo> ok
<kodge> DRebellion: Cheers buddy
<ed_> I am not sure what i need to do to get the wireless card to work
<hoarycripple> stephen-mason, i take no responsibility for X not starting after this :)  make sure that you have a /dev/input/wacom before doing this.
<rich12345> I installed xubuntu and after install, started ubuntu and im now stuck in the x window.  Can anyone help me get to the desktop?
<am^2u> does asus M2A-VM mobo have compatibility issues with Ubuntu 7.10 ??
<hoarycripple> stephen-mason, http://pastebin.com/m2901e6b7
<stephen-mason> ill leave it, lol, thanks tho, :D ill leave it with the mac :)
<chrissny> Valerie... I just installed 7.04 on fusion then upadated it to 7.10
<WillOne> |Torg|, Set Mono and Stereo in Alsa settings to hw:1,0
<killown|away> danilo, where you from?? brazil?
<hotmonkeyluv> I have a printing question. It seems like it should be easy, but so far it hasn't been easy. When printing from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine (which has the printer) what protocol do I need to use? LDP, samba, what?
<hoarycripple> stephen-mason, all you need to do is a little tweaking of the xorg.conf file
<zumbrujm> hello.  I'm getting this error when trying to print a pdf document: error name; ioerror  command; fill   operand stack;
<WillOne> |Torg|, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+question/17284
<hoarycripple> stephen-mason, it works quite well with the Gimp
<hashalotz> I have a serious printing issue. Seems pages are not centered, i.e. parts are missing.
<Dizzy> Hey guys, what should I type in terminal to use super user rights to install some drivers for my ATI?
<hoarycripple> Dizzy, sudo
<DRebellion> Dizzy: prefix your command with 'sudo'
<Dizzy> 10x
<SirOcelot> Dizzy I recommend you use the "Envy" program for your ATI drivers
<YellowOnline> this is a depressing thing to read in a thread about your problem: "2. It was impossible to get the drive installed. I tried, and gave up."
<SirOcelot> it worked wonders for me
<ed_> I am not sure what i need to do to get my wireless card to work....i'm not sure how to install drivers for it, or find it for that matter
<hashalotz> Is there anyone who knows how to print without losing parts of pages.
<YellowOnline> hashalotz: lol?
<DRebellion> !envy | Dizzy SirOcelot
<ubotu> Dizzy SirOcelot: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<hashalotz> Is there anyone who knows how to print without losing parts of pages?
<darkblue_B> I have a new Gutsy headless server - can I enable auto-login on restart? where do I look for that?
<hashalotz> YellowOnline, any ideas?
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: what brand is it?
 * E_Data wonders whether to feel uber-ish or feel bad for ubuntu for being the only OS on my spacious 400 gb hard drive :P
<new2linux> hello everyone
<StrangeCharm__> how can i connect my nokia n80 mobile phone to my laptop with either the usb cable or bluetooth?
<DRebellion> ed_: ok, first things first... what happens when you try to connect to a wireless network using the network manager?
<YellowOnline> hashalotz: not really, normally it just prints or it doesn't print at all. what exactly happens to your prints?
<hotmonkeyluv> E_Data: uber-ish
<hotmonkeyluv> totally
<ed_> its a dell wireless 1390
<E_Data> right on
<Szeraax> hey all, how can I set my linksys router to forward everything up to the network its in(dhcp requests, logon info for domain, etc.)? I have 2 that do this quite well, but my third is a different model and tries to be a dhcp server. If i disable the dhcp server, then no one gets an ip, so i am trying to tell it to forward up to the network its in and be transparents to the packets from...
<Szeraax> ...wireless clients to server, any ideas of what generally needs set?
<YellowOnline> E_Data: I have only ubuntu on a 500GB HD ;-) (other OSes on other harddisks)
<Ann> Hello All, I need some help right here will instalation of this OS, Could somebody help me please?
<ed_> when i try to connect to a network...it doesnt find it
<Ann> Hello All, I need some help right here will instalation of this OS, Could somebody help me please?
<DRebellion> Szeraax: i don't think this is an ubuntu specific problem
<Szeraax> ann don't repost
<hoarycripple> Ann, just ask your question
<ryanakca> Ann: what do you need help with?
<DRebellion> Ann: just tell us your problem
<E_Data> yeah well i bet i have a better ubuntu success story then you YellowOnline :P
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: is it turned on?
<ed_> i
<DRebellion> ed_: what do you mean _exactly_ by "doesn't find it"
<Szeraax> DRebellion: but no one is in networking or linksys
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: I had that same problem, my card was off
<kurugah> hi
<YellowOnline> E_Data: what do you mean?
<ed_> how do i turn it on
<E_Data> pm YellowOnline?
<kodge> DRebellion: None of those burning software burn dvd movies, just data dvd
 * ryanakca wonders how much bandwidth idling in here 24/7 takes up
<YellowOnline> btw, if anyone would find a driver for PCI0680...
<DRebellion> kodge: if you need to burn a dvd movie, you would use one tool to make the .iso and another to burn that data to a disk.
<new2linux> Can anyone help me get onto the main screen and out of the black(dos like) screen?
<giany911> guys i have a little problem ... the wireless card on my desktop works on 802.11g  and my laptop on b
<YellowOnline> E_Data:  oh, just say it here
<giany911> how do i switch them on b let's say
<kurugah> i have my /home on an sdhc at the moment an need 2 move onto the / partition could anyone please help me on how to do that?
<YellowOnline> giany911: G is always backward compatible I thought
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: is there a light that comes on when you are in windows that doesn't come on in linux?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, if your X server is actually running, then CTRL-ALT-F7 will get you to the GUI
<kodge> DRebellion: Isnt it just a simple case of burning a .avi to a dvd?
<sahak> hello, when running under QEMU, both "cirrus" and "vesa" video drivers work fine. Which one is better(faster)?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, if it is not running, you have to find out why
<giany911> yellowonline .. i'm not able to do a simple ad-hoc network ...
<ed_> yes...there is a light on windows that is not on linux
<giany911> dont exactly know why :(
<fyrestrtr> sahak: vesa will be more compatible
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: which one? does it have a little wireless symbol over it?
<DRebellion> kodge: that won't make a DVD movie, it will be a dvd with a .avi file on it. quite a few dvd players support playback like this, though.
<new2linux> hoarycripple tried it didnt work
<ed_> yes....it is my wifi light
<Ann> I have an installation problem after booting from the CD, i dont really know what commands direct to the directories and then i dont know how to install it... i read the FAQ there was nothing about the installation
<new2linux> my x server must not be running?
<sahak> fyrestrtr: compatible with what?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, yeah, probably not
<fyrestrtr> sahak: the guest os
<hoarycripple> new2linux, was it working before?  did you change anything?
<sahak> fyrestrtr: and which one is faster?
<DRebellion> Ann: are you able to boot into the operating system off the livecd ?
<new2linux> first run at this just installed
<kodge> DRebellion: I see... My dvd player kept saying bad disc on the last time I tried that. However, last time I used nero back on windows I just burnt the .avi's to a dvd and it worked, no .iso converting...
<fyrestrtr> sahak: you will not notice the difference.
<YellowOnline> giany911: I never tried ad-hoc networks, so can't help you there, but it would rather surprise me if that were the proble
<hoarycripple> new2linux, ok, you need to check your xorg logs and see what it tells you
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: is there a switch that you know of, perhaps on the side or the bottom of the computer?
<DRebellion> kodge: :/
<hoarycripple> new2linux, /var/log/xorg.0.log or something like that
<DRebellion> kodge: i don't see any reason why it would be different.
<Ann> yes I have changed the boot sequence to the BIOS so the boot occurrs from the CD but i dont know the commands
<E_Data> YellowOnline i bought a new pc that had vista home premium installed, it was too buggy and none of my favorite apps worked with it so i "upgraded" back to XP, well the manufacturer of my computer didnt offer xp drivers, only vista drivers, downloading the ones straight from nvidia caused BSOD's so i installed ubuntu by itself and it works flawlessly
<ed_> no....i dont see any switch for my wireless card
<Ann> DRebellion yes I have changed the boot sequence to the BIOS so the boot occurrs from the CD but i dont know the commands
<hoarycripple> new2linux, check at the bottom of the file for any (E) error messages
<StrangeCharm__> i'm having some difficulty with flash in firefox. when i go to a site which uses flash, i get the 'additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page' dialogue; but when i go to 'install missing plugins' i am informed that 'the package flashplugin-nonfree is already installed'. i've tried uninstalling it then trying again, but when i do, the embedded installer seems to work, but the then i get the 'additional plugins...' dialog
<StrangeCharm__> ue again. this makes me sad :(
<sahak> fyrestrtr: then why is Linux detecting it as a "cirrus" video card and by default using "cirrus" video drivers?
<kodge> Drebellion: I tried just k3b but it just kept getting an error, ill try again and post the error, 2 minutes
<DRebellion> E_Data: good for you ;)
<new2linux> log didnt come up
<fyrestrtr> sahak: because that's the driver you are using.
<new2linux> no such file or directory
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: is there a key combo that you press in windows (if you use it) to turn on your card?
<DRebellion> Ann: just wait for it to boot up and double-click the icon on the desktop that says "install"
<E_Data> yeah now i just have to find a good ubuntu equivalent of windows vista sidebar, and "Screenlets" doesnt look to be the one
<hoarycripple> new2linux, is there anyting in /var/log/ that looks like xorg.log?
<ed_> not that i know of...it turns on on startup
<DRebellion> !widgets | E_Data
<fyrestrtr> E_Data: superkaramba
<new2linux> is a directory
<ejer> StrangeCharm__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 - unofficial fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkblue_B> I have a new Gutsy headless server - can I enable auto-login on restart? where do I look for that?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hoarycripple> cap
<sahak> fyrestrtr: so running 'qemu -std-vga' is better than just 'qemu' which default to cirrus video card?
<E_Data> superkaramba?
<Ann> DRebellion are you sure there are no additional commands guiding to iso directories or something like that?
<StrangeCharm__> ejer: but it's a fix, right? ;D
<fyrestrtr> sahak: what guest are you running?
<hashalotz> darkblue_B, why would you want an auto-login on a headless server?
<new2linux> no such file or directory
<ejer> StrangeCharm__: look for the blue writing, it does work, yes
<hashalotz> darkblue_B, graphical or console login?
<DRebellion> Ann: nope, its dead easy.
<kodge> DRebellion: It say's  Could not determine size of resulting image file
<YellowOnline> darkblue_B: if you have a gui, "automatically log in this user" is an option at the user control panel
<Logan428> I've recently installed Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard
<hoarycripple> new2linux, what does 'ls' in that directory give you?  anything that lools like an xorg log?
<sahak> fyrestrtr: Fedora. and the Fedora installer detects a "cirrus" video card (which agrees with QEMU man page).
<hoarycripple> new2linux, cd /var/log
<hoarycripple> new2linux, ls Xorg*
<DRebellion> kodge: hmmm... have you tried any other burning software?
<Ann> DRebellion thank you, then i will try it, if my pc fucks up, i hope to still find u here
<fyrestrtr> sahak: then what's the problem you are facing? The video card difference is not a factor in the speed of the guest OS
<kodge> DRebellion: The ones you linked me in the PM from Uboto don't support movie burning dvd, just data, so no
<DRebellion> !language | Ann
<ubotu> Ann: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darkblue_B> YellowOnline: I have a gui via remote desktop
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: http://www.mepis.org/node/11665
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: try what the second post says
<kurugah> anyone?
<darkblue_B> YellowOnline: looking for user
<hoarycripple> kodge, i've been burning dvds no problem with k3b
<littlepinkdot> such harsh language for a lady! tsk tsk
<new2linux> i must of put something it wronge i came up with a > instead of root@ubuntu
<sahak> fyrestrtr: ok. I really don't have any problems. I was thinking that one could be somehow better or faster than the other.
<sahak> fyrestrtr: they both work fine
<StrangeCharm__> ejer: i'm using a monochrome screen. don't ask. i assume that i just eed to install the package that's suggested in the 7.10 release?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, what do you mean?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, did you find the log?
<riaal> Does anyone think it can be a software failure that makes my ubuntu server reboot every 7-12 day?
<kodge> hoarycripple: Could it be that I don't have a file to put into the audio_TS folder? Only the video_Ts bit?
<new2linux> no
<new2linux> i mistyped
<fyrestrtr> riaal: nope.
<daren> Hi, i''m trying to convert a .wmv video with ffmpeg to a .flv file. It works, but the problem is, that this convertion need about 3 minutes, and the flv-file is about 300mb (the original .wmv was 3mb), whats wrong?
<ejer> StrangeCharm__: " 32-bit packages: The Ubuntu 7.10 package is available here. Just download the package for your release, double-click the file, and install the package. For other releases, download and extract this archive and double-click the corresponding file to your release."
<Iradieh> 100
<YellowOnline> darkblue_B: I was wrong
<akorn> Does anybody know why my movies are coming out black and white on my computer? Doesn't matter if I'm running compiz or not....seems to have started randomly (haha of course it seems that way)
<StrangeCharm_> ejer: yep, that's what i thought. thanks for the tip. this was really beginning to become a bore :)
<new2linux> im no longer in root@ubuntu
<riaal> fyrestrtr: how come? I had memtest running for 2 days, no error, tested cpu burn at 100% for 2h
<YellowOnline> darkblue_B: you need to go to System -> Administration -> Login Window
<hoarycripple> kodge, doesn't matter, all you need is the proper dvd structure, meaning, AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS and the subfiles in those dirs.  AUDIO_TS can be empty.  k3b will happily burn those onto dvd
<ed_> hotmonkeyluv: the website you gave me says to use ndiswrapper, and i dont have it
<ejer> i know StrangeCharm__ it is perhaps the worst longest bug I have ever seen in ubunut
<darkblue_B> YellowOnline: looking
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<YellowOnline> darkblue_B: there's a tab "Security" there that allows automatoc and timed logins
<hoarycripple> new2linux,  all i need to know is whether or not you found the log.
<new2linux> no
<kurugah> sad :/
<new2linux> i didnt
<YellowOnline> (timed login looks pretty unsafe to me)
<riaal> Does anyone think it can be a software failure that makes my ubuntu server reboot every 7-12 day?
<kodge> Hoarycripple: The file im trying to burn is a .avi of 300.  Could it be that its a .avi and not some other file?
<phaedra> ed_, It's on the Ubuntu install cd...
<DRebellion> riaal: have you checked the logs?
<tass1412> i may use UUID @ crypttab?
<hoarycripple> kodge, are you trying to convert it into dvd format?
<riaal> DRebellion: Im not sure what log is worth checking
<hoarycripple> or just burn the avi onto the dvd?
<darkblue_B> YellowOnline: found it.. so timed login.. I'll read about that later.. I enabled auto login.. here goes the reset
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and have no sound output from my motherboard (all hardware works fine). Any ideas?
<new2linux> i mistyped and i dont have root@ubuntu before i type all i have is a >
<DRebellion> riaal: well, you'll find logs in /var/log
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: go to the download page and download ndis wrapper, and install it.
<TheShadow> how do i restart the alsa daemon?
<kodge> hoarycripple: Burn the avi onto a dvd film, I wasnt sure that you had to convert it to any other file? If so, how do I do that?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<riaal> DRebellion: any tips? It dies like the power is lost, so I figured they would be blank
<riaal> DRebellion: I know, but there is a lot of logs
<riaal> what logs is worth checking when the system keeps rebooting?
<riaal> anyone?
<DRebellion> riaal: look at the ones that seem suuitable
<ed_> hotmunkyluv: i downloaded it....now how do i install
<hoarycripple> kodge, so my understanding is that you are trying to burn an avi onto a dvd so that it will be playable in any dvd player
<Ann> DRebellion how does one connect to internet with ubuntu? with adsl i mean?
<hoarycripple> kodge, right?
<darkblue_B> Do you think leaving the VNC port open is a security risk?
<kodge> hoarycripple: Correct
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: there should be a readme file
<DRebellion> Ann: do you have a router?
<hoarycripple> kodge, if that is the case, you need to convert the avi into DVD format
<Ann> Yes
<Irutek-nologies> this is a test
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: it might need to be extracted too
<Ann> DRebellion yes
<smacky> i'm using 7.10 if i go to Kubuntu will i loose my scripts
<hoarycripple> kodge, there are lots of guides about this on the web
<fyrestrtr> riaal: I am running ubuntu server for ... 21:43:08 up 34 days, 11:34,  1 user,  load average: 50.43, 24.76, 14.02
<new2linux> hoary how do i restart linux because none of my commands are doing anyhting anymore
<hoarycripple> kodge, which are linux specific....will apply to ubuntu as well as other distros
<YellowOnline> darkblue> anything open is a risk imho
<DRebellion> Ann: just connect up normally
<ejer> darkblue_B: yes!
<|Torg|> darkblue_B: leaving any port open is a security risk
<fyrestrtr> riaal: so its not applications
<hoarycripple> new2linux, sudo shutdown -r now
<riaal> fyrestrtr: ofc, I know its supose to work, mine had over 4 mount uptime
<Ann> DRebellion what about dial up?
<fyrestrtr> riaal: check logs and temps
<riaal> fyrestrtr: but now its reebooting every 7-10 day
<akorn> Does anybody know why my movies are coming out black and white on my computer? Doesn't matter if I'm running compiz or not....seems to have started randomly (haha of course it seems that way)
<darkblue_B> ejer: how do I get at my machine on the net then?
<hotmonkeyluv> fyrestrtr: what is the difference between ubuntu server and desktop? is it just package selection?
<fyrestrtr> hotmonkeyluv: yes.
<kodge> hoarycripple: I see, I didnt get any results when I was googling this sort of thing? Could you link me please...if you'd be so kind :)
<DRebellion> Ann: not sure, sorry.
<new2linux> hoary nothing i type does anything anymore
<riddlebox> akorn, what app do you use
<smacky> i'm using 7.10 if i go to Kubuntu will i loose my scripts ?
<sandisk> I've been trying to compile banshee from source with mtp support and have made sure to compile mono.zeroconf which it was complaining about. after installing mono-zeroconf the program still fails while building
<hotmonkeyluv> fyrestrtr: i see
<hoarycripple> kodge, sure, let me look
<darkblue_B> YellowOnline: auto-login works, thx
<fyrestrtr> smacky: not if you just install the packages
<DRebellion> smacky: if you just need kde, then sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<hoarycripple> kodge, i think the guide I have is for gentoo, but it is universally applicable
<smacky> thx
<YellowOnline> darkblue_B: np
<new2linux> hoary im back to root
<kodge> hoarycripple: Sure, ill give it a whirl and if I can confused I could always come back here?
<ironfoot_495> How do you get screem to work with apache?
<DRebellion> smacky: then next time you login, you can choose under the options menu that you want kde
<new2linux> trying to cd /var/log/
<ironfoot_495> anyone know?
<hoarycripple> kodge, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709
<Mm|Spunky> I have a question about the XMMS player for Ubuntu, how exactly do i get the Playlist and not the playlist editor on there?
<hoarycripple> kodge, try that one
<nagappan> how do I check the version of Ubuntu I have installed from a python script ? can I check some release file, as /etc/Redhat-release or /etc/SuSE-release file ?
<hoarycripple> kodge, there is software that will automate this, but it is good to know the steps involved
<new2linux> hoary what am i looking for in /var/log/ ?
<hoarycripple> kodge, as sometimes the automated software fails
<hoarycripple> new2linux, anything like Xorg
<hoarycripple> new2linux, 'ls'
<new2linux> no xorg
<hoarycripple> or ls |grep Xorg
<hoarycripple> new2linux, capital X
<fyrestrtr> ironfoot_495: screem is a text editor, apache is a webserver.
<fyrestrtr> nagappan: lsb_release -a
<new2linux> nothing with an x
<hoarycripple> new2linux, capital X?
 * nagappan checking fyrestrtr command
<new2linux> i have the list
<ed_> hotmonkeyluv: I am putting in the command "tar zxvf ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz" and it is outputting "tar: ndiswrapper-version.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<ed_> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ed_> tar: Child returned status 2
<ed_> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<ed_> "
<FloodBot2> ed_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoarycripple> new2linux, so do you have xorg installed?
<new2linux> i must not
<new2linux> how do i do that?
<hoarycripple> new2linux, sudo apt-get -s install xorg
<nagappan> fyrestrtr, cool, thanks :)
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<arrrghhh> ok so i want to be able to remote into a user's computer so i can help them
<arrrghhh> i got nx installed and working, but it always creates a new session
<hotmonkeyluv> ed_: you need to do the .gz part first, then the .tar. (it's like a .zip file that has been zipped twice, with different versions (sort of))
<arrrghhh> how can i view the current session?
<kodge> hoarycripple: bah I can't make head nor tail of this X_X
<arrrghhh> .tar isn't compressed
<arrrghhh> .tar.gz is
<E_Data> check this out yall http://tinyurl.com/2ea8ub
<arrrghhh> .tar.bz2 is
<hotmonkeyluv> or whatever
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: tar is compressed
<arrg> hey arrrghhh !!
<hotmonkeyluv> ARRGHHH!
<ejer> ed_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<arrg> you copied my name
<new2linux> hoary didthat it ran through some stuff now what?
<DRebellion> fyrestrtr: no its not
<hoarycripple> kodge, haha.  Search for a better guide.  They are out there I assure you.
<arrg> how do i get java working with firefox ?
<littlepinkdot> When doing output, what does "2>" or "2>>" mean...the 2, not the >'s?
<fyrestrtr> DRebellion: go read man tar
<arrrghhh> fyrestrtr: tar is not compressed, just concatenated
<ejer> arrg: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arrrghhh> arrg: i've had this name since 1998... i have the email address to prove it lol
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: tar files are tape archives, ala old school way to write to tape.  It is not compressed, not one tiny little bit.  Gzip and Bzaip are two of many compression propgrams, hence a tar.gz, tgz or tar,bz file is a compressed tar file
<DRebellion> fyrestrtr: no. you go read man tar. I am _telling_ you that tar is not compressed.
<arrrghhh> |Torg|: thank you
<arrg> jer
<arrg> what will that do ?
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg| oh
<arrrghhh> fyrestrtr: i know what i'm talking about
<Ann> DRebellion how can i boot from a crypted partition?
<ejer> install ajva?
<kodge> hoarycripple: whats the file that imt rying to convert the .avi to exactly so I can burn it? I don't even have a clue...you forgot to mention that bit :P It'd be quite hard trying to search for it if I don't know its name
<DRebellion> Ann: no idea
<arrg> i already have java
<hoarycripple> new2linux, you need to search for some guides on how to install stuff with apt-get
<arrg> and by the way am using ppc
<ejer> ok so no problem
<hoarycripple> new2linux, read the manpages
<hoarycripple> new2linux, or google
<arrg> but java still doesn't work
<|Torg|> tar x mnas extract, z means ungzip, v means b verbose , f means use a file (instead of a tape device)
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: well, he/she still needs to do the gz part first, not the .tar
<akorn> riddlebox it seems that ifi  change the saturation settings in Totem, it affects ALL my video programs
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<akorn> riddlebox and for some strange reason, the setting was way down so everything ws black and white hah
<SubOne> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? It was working, but then I closed my media player and reopened and now no sound... no sound anywhere
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: Linux tar has gzip buildin, or you can gzip -cd <file> | tar xvf -
<hoarycripple> kodge, it is not a single file.  you basically take the avi, convert it into a DVD compliant mpeg, and then split that mpeg into separate VOBs
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg| interesting (the stuff you learn in irc is amazing)
<ejer> arrg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java?highlight=%28java%29#head-7f353d2f3fb1a09aac09cf1caee565e897319306
<|Torg|> hence tar zxvf means unzip, extract, be verbose, this file
<hoarycripple> kodge, then you stick those VOBs into the VIDEO_TS dir
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know how to remote into a current session instead of creating a new one?
<kodge> hoarycripple: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/55434-avi-dvd-ubuntu.html think that'll do it?
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: hmmm
<ejer> arrrghhh: x11vnc
<hoarycripple> kodge, can't get to it from behind corporate firewall
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: use screen
<arrrghhh> ejer: i have nx installed, i tried to use x11vnc
<kodge> hoarycripple: Gutted, I can paste it in a pm, if you like?
<arrrghhh> fyrestrtr: and i don't even know where to start with that
<hoarycripple> kodge, that guide I linked you is very good
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: screen?
<hoarycripple> kodge, it will work if you give it a little time
<FiliphCH> is it possible to instal windows iso from linux? newbie
<kodge> hoarycripple: No doubt, I just can't fathom it :S
<YellowOnline> OK, I need some help. As mentioned earlier: my PCI card is seen by lspci but not by dmesg. I just found it there's a pata_sil680 driver for that one. But, as far as I understand from the threads I read, this should be preinstalled with the system. So how can I make ubuntu use that specifc driver?
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: Can you help me with this? I have a printing question. It seems like it should be easy, but so far it hasn't been easy. When printing from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine (which has the printer) what protocol do I need to use? LDP, samba, what?
<hoarycripple> kodge, just takes a little time...it is not difficult at all
<arrrghhh> fyrestrtr: screen... what does that mean to me?
<harveyd> is there any resources aimed at getting printers working on ubuntu?
<Pici> !printing | harveyd
<ubotu> harveyd: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: check out cups, if you want one to be a print spooler, ldp, if you want both to be able to print but dont care about spooler just install the printer
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: its a screen manager.
<harveyd> I have an oki c3300 which seems to be recognised, but printing fails
<harveyd> thanks
<Pici> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<arrrghhh> uhm
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: you run something in screen and then can reattach to that same session later.
<|Torg|> harveyd: lok up a ppd file for it, or create one from a similar printer driver
<arrrghhh> i don't see how screen helps me
<hampusw> regarding java in firefox, search for "firefox java" in Synaptic (name and description)...
<arrrghhh> i have a friend who needs help all the time
<arrrghhh> i installed xubuntu
<arrrghhh> and i'd like to remote into her machine to show her how to fix/do things
<fyrestrtr> use vnc
<arrrghhh> i have an nx server setup
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: so, would i select "other"? there is no option for cups
<arrrghhh> it works great
<arrrghhh> vnc's too slow
<ejer> so what is the problem arrrghhh
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: other in what?
<arrrghhh> and i didn't think you could use the current session
<arrrghhh> ejer: the nx server always creates a new session
<arrrghhh> i want to control her session
<ejer> use x11vnc
<arrrghhh> so she can see what i'm doing
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: in the add printer dialogue thingie
<arrrghhh> i tried to setup x11vnc, i couldn't get it working... do you have a good guide?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh: Please avoid using enter for punctuation
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: in what program are you adding a printer?
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: system > preference > remote desktop
<manunderground> hey, what's a good clipboard tool for instance like Jumpcut on OS X?
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow: sorry... i tend to do that and forget how annoying it is in irc
<ejer> arrrghhh: ssh to machine, type sudo aptitude install x11vnc - when she is logged in, type x11vnc, wait a few secs, and connect
<hoarycripple> new2linux, how are you doing there?
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: the built in printer configuration tool
<arrrghhh> fyrestrtr: this is xubuntu...
<arrrghhh> ejer: ok...
<fyrestrtr> arrrghhh: like everyone else is telling you, use vnc
<Nicolaidis> i need to install flash player on amd64...any help?
<arrrghhh> well that sounds too easy, i already tried to use vnc
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: opena  browser and in it put http://127.0.1.1:631
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<arrrghhh> i couldn't get it to work, so i used an nx server (which tunnels over ssh, which i like)
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<kurugah> hello, i want 2 move my /home from my sd card to / and have some problems anyone willing 2 assist me?
<arrrghhh> i'd LOVE to use the nx server to do it... but i'll use x11vnc if i have to
<penars> how do you autostart a certain application in ubuntu (gnome)
<ejer> arrrghhh: I do this 'ssh remotemachine -L 5900:localhost:5900' , then start x11vnc, then on local machine: vncviewer localhost:0
<Pici> !startup | penars
<ubotu> penars: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<hoarycripple> Nicolaidis, you need to use nspluginwrapper
<arrrghhh> crap and now i have to forward port 5900
<hoarycripple> Nicolaidis, guides available at the ubuntuforums site
<chrissny> Ubuntu works on macbook AIR!
<arrrghhh> ok thanks ejer i'll try that
<hotmonkeyluv> |Torg|: didn't work
<ejer> chrissny: of course!
<|Torg|> ejer: why in the world do you want to do that?  simply ssh -Y and display it locally
<arrrghhh> ejer: although i have to ask, why the "vncviewer localhost:0"?
<ejer> arrrghhh: because you forwarded her port to your machine for security
<Nicolaidis> thank you
<|Torg|> hotmonkeyluv: then you probbly do not have cups installed. that or its not running
<hotmonkeyluv> oh
<hotmonkeyluv> lol, that'd be a problem
<ejer> |Torg|: i think you are thinking of something else?
<|Torg|> ejer: you are corect, sorry
<tarsier> hi all, I haven't used my ubuntu install in a while and I was wanting to change the window manager to compiz, but the icon from my system tray is gone.. how can I get that back?
<Hoxzer> should I consider my linux partition as broken if gpared can't identify its type and I can't mount it with "mount -t ext3 ...." (the fs is ext3)
<ouellettesr> is there any way to get a copy of ubotu script?
<ejer> tarsier: system>preferences>appearance>desktop effects
<new2linux> hoarycripple  im not really sure what to look up in google or the main pages
<Pici> ouellettesr: code is on launchpad, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<new2linux> hoarycripple  would love to just get ubuntu main screen loaded up
<Jack_Sparrow> ouellettesr: What script?
<tarsier> ejer: I'm sorry, but I don't see the the spot on that screen to switch betwen metacity & compiz
<ejer> just choose normal tarsier?
<new2linux> can someone help me get ubuntu running from the x window?
<kangaroo> Hello! Need an app to convert wav to mp3/ogg, suggestions?
<neverblue> new2linux, X window ?
<elisboa> kangaroo: oggenc
<new2linux> the dos like screen
<new2linux> i thought someone had said it was x window
<arrrghhh> ejer: ok... i did what you said and it's sitting there
<YellowOnline> brb, rebooting
<neverblue> new2linux, keep the posts to a single line please, did you just run a new install, and it didnt enter into Gnome, or why are you in a terminal ?
<new2linux> sorry new install
<Eckos> i got a problem i did sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 /etc/alternatives/gcc and gcc -v still says 4.1.3
<Monsters> anyone got a link for recomended supported mobos/GPU's ?
<arrrghhh> ejer: would you mind? http://pastebin.com/d527b0497
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<neverblue> new2linux, once the new install is complete, it should load into Gnome (prompting you) automatically
<ejer> arrrghhh: yep, now open another terminal and type vncviewer localhost:0
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Monsters> nice bot action.
<SubOne> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? It was working, but then I closed my media player and reopened and now no sound... no sound anywhere
<fyrestrtr> Eckos: update-alternatives
<Monsters> i got dodgy sound too.
<arrrghhh> ejer: on her machine?
<kangaroo> Ok guys, the truth's rash. There's nothing named oggenc...
<ejer> arrrghhh: on yours
<Monsters> but, im buildin a new machine, so screw it.
<neverblue> SubOne, logout, then back in again is a quick fix
<new2linux> neverblue, it never did ive been trying to get into it ever since, i guess my Xorg isnt running someone was trying to help earlier
<arrrghhh> ejer: i don't have vncviewer evidently...
<ejer> arrrghhh: you have told your machine to pretend x11vnc is running on your machine
<SubOne> neverblue: tried that
<neverblue> new2linux, do you have a new/old card ?
<kangaroo> Any other suggestions of a wav to ogg/mp3 app?
<arrrghhh> ejer: i don't know what you mean by that...
<neverblue> SubOne, try 'alsamixer'
<ejer> arrrghhh: install it or krdc or go to internet>terminal server client
<new2linux> neverblue, card?
<arrrghhh> yea i have kdrc
<SubOne> neverblue: all are unmuted and up
<Eckos> fyrestrtr, now it throws up a bunch of switch info
<Monsters> i use kdrc, its great.
<ejer> arrrghhh: in terminal server client, you put localhost:0 ad the computer and hit connect
<neverblue> new2linux, your video, as you said your xorg isnt running, thats related to your video card
<penars> can someone help me with a slow wireless problem? I've described it in detail here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681910
<neverblue> SubOne, is the hardware working ?
<arrrghhh> ejer: hey... thanks!  it works!!
<ejer> arrrghhh: sure does :)
<THE_GFR> hey will ubuntu work on an AMD Athlon XP 1600+ CPU?
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<arrrghhh> man i feel stupid... thanks again
<ejer> THE_GFR: sure
<new2linux> neverblue, its a Ati Radeon Mobility
<Monsters> i run an amd xp 2800, its fine.
<THE_GFR> well I'm trying to load the installer and stuff and it gives me a buffer I/O error on FD0
<THE_GFR> logical block 0
<neverblue> new2linux, did you atleast get the install complete?
<yellow_> re
<THE_GFR> what would be the reason?
<ejer> penars: maybe you mean 350 KB/s instead of 350 kb/s ?
 * YellowOnline cries hurray
<new2linux> Neverblue,yes and when i tried to boot it up i ended up on this black screen where i could put in commands and it will not let me Startx
<THE_GFR> is that because I don't have a floppy disk drive?
<ben> Hello. I am still having nproblems making my wireless usb belkin adapter to work with Ubuntu. I tried a specific thread tutorial with Terminal involved with no success. Any help appreciated.
<YellowOnline> I have my drives \o/ tha RAID card works \o/
<Monsters> disable the floppy in your bio
<penars> ejer, i get 350 kilobytes now
<SubOne> neverblue: it was at least
<neverblue> new2linux, did you receive any errors? did you setup/adjust your xorg.conf ?
<YellowOnline> ben> for belkin you'll need to use ndiswrapper
<ejer> penars: looks like you are connecting at slowest speed, but you can only really test this by transferring within your LAN
<new2linux> neverblue, i did the apt-get -s install xorg
<ben> YellowOnline: where would I find more info about ndiswrapper please?
<THE_GFR> alright fine thanks for helping me... :((
<unop_> ben, what make and model?
<kangaroo> man ndiswrapper perhaps??
<papiculo> go to the ndiswrapper wiki site
<kangaroo> type man ndiswrapper in terminal :D:D:D:D
<neverblue> new2linux, why did you do that, as it would already be installed during the Ubuntu installation ?
<kangaroo> I <3333 terminal
<neverblue> new2linux, is a re-installation of Ubuntu an option for you?
<new2linux> neverblue, i couldnt find it in /var/log
<kangaroo> YES!!
<ben> unop_ make: belkin usb G wireless adapter model: F5D7050
<ejer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<YellowOnline> firstly, penars, you'll need the model number
<YellowOnline> Belkin's NW-products always starts with F5DXXXXX
<hayneswa> I am a new ubuntu/linux user. In fact, I installed ubuntu yesterday and am dual booting it with vista on my laptop, an hp dv6500. I have everything pretty well up and running, except for the sound. the computer has the QuickPlay controls built into the case. The button that controls the mute feature is turned orange, which would mean the sound is muted in vista. Unfortunately, there is no way to get this button to turn unmuted. The mute button when pushed d
<Patchak> hey all I'm using amarok for the first time, is it possible to rip cd's with that?
<kangaroo> I've been reinstalling 'buntu all the live long day, I've been reinstalling 'buntu just to pass the time time away <333
<new2linux> neverblue, i had trouble installing off cd so tried wubi that didnt work so i used unetbootin and now im here
<Patchak> I tried soundjuicer but it does not allow to choose mp3 file format, do I need to install some codecs??
<unop_> ben, i use the same adapter, and use the rt73 module - instructions here ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<kangaroo> yup!
<kingdutch> There's no hamachi channel O.O
<kingdutch> on freenode.net
<kingdutch> Or well there's one but I was like the only member ;)
<neverblue> new2linux, i have no idea what wubi nor unebootin are, but please answer the question
<ejer> hamachi is closed source
<kingdutch> Ejer: I don't need source
<bkar> penars 802.11b data rates (1Mbps, 2Mbps, 5.5Mbps, and 11Mbps <-- your ap could be operating in one of these, 350x 8 is about 2.8 meg bits/s
<ejer> kingdutch: meaning it does not belong on freenode
<kangaroo> Well see ya guys
<kingdutch> Oh
<kangaroo> Have a nice time reinstalling
<ejer> i use hamachi, maybe can help
<kangaroo> I'm going to slackware, much easier than *buntu ;)
<Vuzee> hey everybody
<Starnestommy> ejer: actually, there's a lot of closed-source stuff on freenode and even non-software channels
<Vuzee> whare is the ubuntu channel in portugues?
<new2linux> neverblue, yes probably could try again, very new to this, wubi and unetbootin install from iso or internet rather then cd.
<ejer> ah well I can't always be right
<techmansoor> hello everyone
<rsk> hey
<unop_> !portuguese | Vuzee
<ubotu> Vuzee: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<neverblue> new2linux, did you try both the Live and Alt. Ubuntu installation CDs ? im guessing the Alt. would work best for you
<papiculo> anyone have any input on using xfs? i going to reinstall my desktop and I'm not familiar with it.
<Vuzee> obrigado
<ejer> altho if you read http://freenode.net/philosophy.shtml you will see i am not far off :)
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and I have no sound output from my motherboard (sound hardware works fine)
<new2linux> have not tried the alt yet
<new2linux> will try again
<unop_> papiculo, XFS the file system?
<papiculo> yes
<neverblue> good luck new2linux
<techmansoor> Has anyone ever tried to make thier moto q smart phone work on gutsy?
<techmansoor> or their smartphone for that matter
<papiculo> I'm currently using ext3
<bkar> Logan428-> thats a mystery for lots, we have allmost same issues, no sound
<fatih> Hello. I am changing my keyboard layout from US English to  Turkish Q and choosing it as default. But when i am typing is still in English layout. I couldn't find a solution. Any ideas?
<alanbshepard70> How can I completely remove packages installed from the repos? I used synaptic and performed a "complete removal" but when my computer boots I still see those programs popup and try to configure. How do I get rid of this last trace?
<unop_> papiculo, well, it's nice and fast but not reliable - twice after upgrading my kernel, xfs modules werent loaded too, meaning i was left with half a filesystem
<Logan428> bkar: I'm hoping someone will respond if I sit here all night
<ejer> for all with soubd issues: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<unop_> papiculo, again, that was my experience, it does not speak for everyone else
<B-rabbit> fatih, you have to add your language from system> preference >keyboard
<coz_> alanbshepard70,  which applications are you specifically talking about
<fatih> B-rabbit: i added and made it default
<quaal> any of you who are running compiz fusion could you give me the process name of it.. ps aux|grep compiz
<Starnestommy> quaal: it might be compiz.real
<alanbshepard70> vmware server, tor and parproute just a few. I use this computer to test packages and after I've tried some of them I just want them gone.
<jacob_> how can i report a non-working wireless card to ubuntu?
<quaal> Starnestommy, sounds familiar
<kr00lplatinum> I have sound issues. I mute my laptop however, you can still hear sound! Really annoying when you're in class trying to IM. Anyone got a solution?
<papiculo> thanks for the input. i recall hearing about issues with grub as well.
<ejer> alanbshepard70: vmware-uninstall.pl for one thing
<papiculo> I suppose I could try and just reinstall if I need to
<xange> how do I find the filesize of a folder and its contents?
<coz_> alanbshepard70, mm  they should have been removed through synapitc if you right clicked each package to "remove completely"
<neverblue> kr00lplatinum, how do you mute it, did you try to mute with 'alsamixer' ?
<alanbshepard70> ejer: I ran that already and it still shows up
<fatih> B-rabbit: unfortunately Turkish Q-type layout is not working. F type is working
<Kurcz> hey, can anyone help me fix my sound? It just stopped working and i've tried reinstalling alsa
<neverblue> xange, i usually use right click then properties
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue: I used the mixer and I used the hard switch on m Toshiba Laptop
<ejer> alanbshepard70: if you installed it wrong or more than once, you may need to reinstall it and remove again, what keeps popping up anyways?
<unop_> jacob_, before you do that you should verify that drivers exist for the adapter and that you have tried installing them, when reporting a bug, attach the procedure you took to install the drivers and what specifically failed
<alanbshepard70> coz_: they are gone from synaptic but during the boot process I see the package names like vmware and parprouted show up and try to configure
<B-rabbit> fatih, so is Q-type and F type the same language?
<neverblue> Kurcz, did you use 'alsamixer' ?
<unop_> !bug | jacob_
<Kurcz> yes
<ubotu> jacob_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xange> neverblue: not on a GUI
<Kurcz> its not muted and turned up
<coz_> alanbshepard70, open synaptic again and at the bottom left corner hit the Status button and look for ?not installed (residual config) in the left column
<B-rabbit> fatih, one sce let me check
<bkar> Kurcz-> thats a mystery for lots, we have allmost same issues, no sound, you are number 757
<alanbshepard70> coz_: ok
<neverblue> kr00lplatinum, do you notice with alsamixer running, what the 'switch' mutes ? that might give you a hint
<fatih> B-rabbit: Yes
<neverblue> xange, well, you didnt say that, but what I said will work
<ejer> alanbshepard70: you can stop programs by running at boot with 'sudo update-rc.d -f vmware remove'
<neverblue> !who | Kurcz
<ubotu> Kurcz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue. idk i believe that my problem is the speaker on the motherboard. I think it's the one making the noise
<neverblue> bkar, that doesnt really help him/her
<Heychillout> hey, Im having a problem installing ubuntu, after clicking start/install ubuntu on the live cd menu i just get a black screen and then nothing, Ive been looking around and found that theres some problems with geforce 8800 cards, but I cant find the fix for it
<bkar> neverblue-> we know, so they dont keep repeating
<neverblue> kr00lplatinum, did you perform the actions I explained ?
<Kurcz> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<neverblue> repeating a question can sometimes be necessary bkar
<ejer> Sound: From command line:  Open a terminal window and launch alsamixer then make sure sound is unmuted and that the volume is turned up. Unmute everything, sometimes a muted channel will be the problem, even if the description doesn't seem immediately relevant.
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue: you didn't say anything...
<neverblue> if you say so kr00lplatinum
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue: no i didn't understand it
<alanbshepard70> coz_: all the offending programs were listed with a config still on the computer. I removed them all. At next boot I'll see if that did the trick. Thanks for the help guys.
<VolVE> hey all, I'm trying to search google to see if Ubuntu 7.10 can access Spanned Dynamic NTFS disks but I can't find anything other than vague conjecture. Does anyone know at all? :)
<coz_> alanbshepard70, ok that sounds like the way to go
<KrAsHeR> Anyone here is having a hard time with the combination of ubuntu 7.10 + Wireless RTL8185 Realtek PCI Card? i can't ever boot up using the live cd
<KrAsHeR> *even
<neverblue> kr00lplatinum, open alsamixer in a terminal, then press your mute button, see which 'device' is muted by toggling the mute button
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue: ooooohhhh
<DRebellion> KrAsHeR: i don't see what your wireless card has got to do with your computer's ability to boot the livecd.
<B-rabbit> fatih, try setting the default to whatever....and rebooting your pc
<KrAsHeR> well... without this piece of hardware... the live cd boots normaly
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue: it's the HDA Intel
<frankheras> hola
<DRebellion> KrAsHeR: whats the output with the card in?
<ejer> KrAsHeR: what if you plug it in after boot?
<KrAsHeR> i've used 7.10 before installing my wi-fi network card...
<KrAsHeR> output?
<B-rabbit> fatih, in your case u want the Q-type
<fatih> B-rabbit: ok. I will try all. Thanks for helping
<B-rabbit> :)
<fatih> B-rabbit: yes
<B-rabbit> o try that
<B-rabbit> ok
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue, I think i fixed it. I have "Master" muted but not "PCM". I muted both and now I don't have any souds
<kr00lplatinum> sounds
<neverblue> kr00lplatinum, right, there, thats how you will need to mute then
<kr00lplatinum> neverblue: thanks for the help!
<techmansoor> does anyone exercise their smartphone with their ubuntu installation?
<googlies> что плохово в сочетании гтк+ява?
<DRebellion> !anyone | techmansoor
<ubotu> techmansoor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SubOne> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound? It was working, but then I closed my media player and reopened and now no sound... no sound anywhere
<Kurcz> kr00lplatinum: did you get your sound working?
<KrAsHeR> i've read in some foruns that the r8180, driver loaded by 7.10 on boot for wireless cards, causes a hard lock in the system... any possibility of disabling it on live-cd boot up process?
<xange> neverblue: I was looking for 'du', thanks for playing
<kr00lplatinum> Kurcz, Actually I didn't want my sound working. And neverblue helped me with that. Thanks for asking though
 * peabody is going to put in another plug for his text expansion tool autokey http://peabody.weeman.org/autokey.html 
<vidsan> Hi all! Need help with urgent problem. Just installed ubuntu 7.10, and upoen restarting I get the message operating system missing! I know this is supposed to be quite easy to fix, but I dont know how....
<techmansoor> Can anyone help me out with my motoq syncing with my vmwareserver possibly?
<|Torg|> KrAsHeR: the RTL8185 Realtek PCI Card driver is exprimental, it is not fully supported and depnding on version of kernel, blacklisted
<neverblue> xange, thanks for letting me know :)
<peabody> vidsan: Are you dual booting?
<neverblue> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xange> neverblue: n/p, I figure it helps if more than just I know that way people can spread the knowledge
<Pici> peabody: Please, this is a support channel, don't spam your software.
<neverblue> xange, I will :)
<vidsan> peabody: I have an older ubuntu installed on another drive (sda1). But I did a clean install on a new drive (sdb1)
<peabody> vidsan: Okay, so Ubuntu is the only thing on that machine...you've got a grub problem probably.
<YellowOnline> hmz, is there a command like lssata?
<peabody> mn
<vidsan> Yup. But I dont know what to modify in /boot/grub
<chester_martins> algum designer no canal?
<pihhan> hello
<PriceChild> !pt | chester_martins
<ubotu> chester_martins: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chester_martins> logic
<chester_martins> sorry ;)
<peabody> vidsan: Are you able to press esc and get the grub menu?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: try cat /proc/scsi/sg/device_strs
<pihhan> do someone know how to add own global shortcuts to gnome desktop in gutsy?
<PriceChild> pihhan, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<pihhan> i want place there brighntess on, but havent found it in shortcuts
<peabody> pihhan: Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<ejer> YellowOnline: you may like 'ls /dev/disk/by-path/' as well
<quimbie> I'm having too many glitches w/ gutsy, anyone know where to find iso of *studio* feisty anymore?
<YellowOnline> oh, yes ejer, I forgot about that
<YellowOnline> but that doesn't do what I want
<pihhan> PriceChild, if my shortcuts is not htere, can i add my own?
<ejer> that lists recognized disks
<YellowOnline> because I'm lookin for a drive he doesn't recognize
<PriceChild> pihhan, yes, but not with that
<peabody>  
<vidsan> peabody: havent tried. But I dont suspect Ill be able to
<quimbie> I tried Ubuntu Studio's site, but their previous version ended up just being regular feisty fawn.
<_nmap> how can i remove a non-empty dir with rmdir?
<Slade^^> so, I installed ubuntu, everything went fine and when I ran ubuntu I can't install ANY program from add/remove as it says it cannot support mu comp. architecture which is 32bit and is supported !!?!! So, what is the problem?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: if /proc/scsi/sg does not have it it is a hardware issue, firmaware on the disk, controller not being recognised, etc.  Like ejer said it will shopw up in dev if and when your system realises its a disk and creates a device, sata falls under scsi
<neverblue> xange, apropos is a handle little command you might want to look @ :)
<travisat> _nmap: you don't
<Starnestommy> _nmap: rm -rf directory?
<pihhan> PriceChild, how and where then?
<travisat> _nmap: use rm
<_nmap> humm. ok.
<_nmap> thanks
<quimbie> ?nmap ... rm -r <dirname>
<PriceChild> pihhan, I would assume xmodmap would let you do it
<ejer> |Torg|: are sata disks not handled by libata now?
 * DRebellion thinks the channel topic needs to be updated to recognize the new !flash factoid (replace with !flashissues)
<YellowOnline> hold on, this is tough with my 10+ partitions on 6 HDs :-/
<|Torg|> ejer yes but it adds it to the scsi device chain
<peabody>  vidsan: in that case, it may not be a matter of re-installing grub, you may have to see if there's some mismatch between the way linux sets up your devices and how grub sees them.  Wish I had better advice than that.
<Slade^^> I installed ubuntu with dual boot, windows works fine
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flashissues »
<Pici> DRebellion: ty
<DRebellion> Pici: ;)
<Slade^^> but when I try to install some programs from add/remove it says my architecture is not supported!!!
<Slade^^> I have 32bit system
<vidsan> peabody: any suggestions as to which files to look in?
<Slade^^> and 32bit ubuntu install cd
<quimbie> Anyone know where to get an iso of ubuntu studio *fesity*? Having too many glitches w/ gutsy
<Slade^^> feisty you mean
<peabody> vidsan: I'm pretty sure menu.lst has the boot parameters there
<quimbie> :) indeed
<ejer> "but it's recommended to wait for an official fix." < but this is hardy from the bug report... long time to wait
<Slade^^> please answer
<pihhan> PriceChild, xmodmap does connect raw scancode with symbol for X server, it does not help me
<ejer> quimbie: ubuntu studio is the same as ubuntu with some extra stuff installed and dif theme, doubtful it will correct glitches
<Slade^^> im going to restart
<Slade^^> so I'll see
<pihhan> PriceChild, what i need is do somewhere some symbol keypress execute some command
<PriceChild> pihhan, it gives more than simple keys... you can assign things like "open default mail" so i would imagine what you want too.
<Slade^^> an example is "AdBlock extension for Firefox/Iceweasel cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<Slade^^> and so on...
<PriceChild> pihhan, not 100% sure, but worth checking to see if there is one for the brightness for you
<ejer> Slade^^: try typing 'uname -m' in a terminal
<sluggo> quimbie: is feisty  7.04 ?
<quimbie> Slade: what version of windows?
<pihhan> PriceChild, i havent found any, volume +- is present, brightnes does not
<ejer> looks like you installed 64bit but somehow you have 32bit packages?
<Slade^^> huh, it says i686 !!!!
<PriceChild> pihhan, I don't know then sorry.
<Slade^^> and I surely have 32 bit system
<Pici> Slade^^: What kernel doesn uname -a say you are using?
<Slade^^> ??
<PriceChild> Slade^^, 686 is 32bit
<Pici> Slade^^: 2.6.22-????
<PriceChild> Slade^^, x86 is 32bit... x86_64 is 64bit
<Slade^^> 2.6.22-14
<pihhan> PriceChild, thanks anyway
<quimbie> Ah, ok. nm
<YellowOnline> grmblz, |Torg|, I can't find it in linux, but windows can't...
<YellowOnline> * Windows can
<Slade^^> Pici
<Pici> Slade^^: After the 14, what does it say? generic?
<ejer> YellowOnline: have you checked if that card is even supported?
<Slade^^> yes
<Slade^^> pici
<|Torg|> ejer: think of SATA, along SCSI (as in transport not data) and FC, they are the low level scsi drivers, on them sits the command set on on that sits the data packets.   you could say SATA is a type of SCSI drive (as you coul say FC is a type of SCSI as wll)
<YellowOnline> ejer> oh, I'm no longer talking of the RAID card, I found a driver for it
<Pici> Slade^^: Can you just paste your entire `uname -a` line here?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: did you mean you can see it in Windows and not in Linux?
<Slade^^> Linux martin-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<YellowOnline> ejer> I'm talking about my 5th onboard SATA port, which has a different controller than the other 4
<ejer> ah sorry
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: yes
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: what controller are the SATA drives connected to?
<vidsan> peabody: what I dont understand, I how to figure out which drive f.ex. hd0,0) is. Which hd?,?) is sdb1?
<Pici> Slade^^: That should be fine for 32bit i386 compatable packages.
<Slade^^> and why doesn't it work?
<peabody> vidsan: frankly, that's a good question :), grub drives me nuts personally.  Let me see if I can find the grub online faq/guide.
<DRebellion> Slade^^: you don't even need add/remove programs to install adblock for firefox. you can install it off the mozilla plugins site.
<YellowOnline> so I have 4 SATA connections through ICH9R that work, and 1 SATA connection through a Marvell 88SE6111 that doesn't work
<dame> can i upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to some newer version?
<YellowOnline> unfortunately, the latter port is nowhere documenten
<Slade^^> DRebellion: that was an exapmle
<DRebellion> dame: of course
<rsk> dame: yes
<YellowOnline> *documented
<dame> how?
<|Torg|> vidsan: primary master ide is hda, primary slave, hdb, secondary master hdc, secondary slave hdd, sda and on are based upon target id of the scsi device (if its sata there all 0)
<Slade^^> it says that for every program I found
<rsk> dame: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DRebellion> Can someone remind me of the difference between && and ; ?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: before SCSI can see a disk in linux (in Windows for that matter) it needs  driver for the controller, in linux these are genrally named sata_something for who makes the chipset
<Lunar_Lamp> rsk, that will not upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu...
<Slade^^> "Adept Manager cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Amarok cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)." etc etc...
<peabody> |Torg|: those are Linux device names aren't they?  Grub's are different I think
<Slade^^> please I really need this
<Pici> Slade^^: I'm thinking.
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: and it it entirely posible, even likly, you can find a sata cotnroller that will not work in linux (becase there is no driver) and work only in windows (as it is conusmer grade hardware)
<unstable> What is a simple program with Ubuntu to make an iso9660 image from a DVD movie, that has css on it?
<unstable> It's DVD9, I don't want to re-encode, I want to keep it DVD9
 * Ann bye bye all
<|Torg|> peabody: yes
<ejer> dame: try System -> Administration -> Update manager
<YellowOnline> |Torg|:  well, that was the problem with my raid card. I knew it was a driver isue through comparing the lspci outpout with dmesg. that's why I was looking for lssata
<DRebellion> !illegal | unstable
<ubotu> unstable: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ejer> even if lssata existed, it would only list what it knew about
<vidsan> Torg: I need to find out if sdb1 is hd0,0) or 0,1 or whatever
<dame> ejer, it says my system is up to date :D. I reloaded the package informations and still no upgrade for me
<|Torg|> also YellowOnline, it is VERY likly what you have is not a real raid card but one that uses teh CPU for its raid calulcations, refered to as fakeraid
<YellowOnline> well, lspci could tell me there was a raid card without having the driver for it. I assumed the same would be possible with the sata driver
<julle-> to unzip a tar.gz file, what do i write?
<ejer> dame: in a terminal try 'gksudo update-manager -c -d'
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: I say that becase unless you paid like $500 for the thing I REALLY doubt it oes its own raid
<DRebellion> julle-: tar xzvf <file>
<blackvd> anyone know the channel name for avant window manager?
<julle-> DRebellion Thank you very much
<rsk> #awm maybe
<blackvd> naw, tried it
<blackvd> i was pretty sure thats what i used last time too
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: oh, yes, it is, but I only use it as a pass-through to be able to access my PATA drives. but anyway, that probles is solved and this problem right now is an onboard controller (on an MSI P35 Platinum)
<YellowOnline> *problem
<|Torg|> so YellowOnline: first get a driver for the card, you may need to complie it as a module agsint your kernel headders. then see if you can get the drives to load
<lillypad> i've got a question about installing ubuntu
<WebLOCH> Hi guys I installed 7.10 the other day and did an immediate update, upon doing so it would seem that 'radeon' broke... I get an error message from Xorg telling me that the DRM module could not be insterted... I cant seem to find any useful infomration on why this is.  Secondly I tried fglrx and that seemed to load fine, but the resolution it starts in is not supported by my card/screen, and I cant find a way to change it.  Any help is appreciated...
<dame> ejer, gksudo: invalid option -- c
<dame>  :).
<benste> ejer are you here?
<ejer> yeah
<benste> remember yesterday?
<ejer> dame: gksudo '
<ejer> grr
<cylex> can someone tell me what's the package for identd
<Mm|Spunky> Sometimes when i try to start terminal, it says "Starting terminal" and then it just quits after about 10 seconds, why is this?!
<ejer> dame: gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: what  don't understand is that gutsy will load a driver for PATA through that chip but not for SATA (so the chip is at least partly supported)
<lillypad> I can't get ubuntu installed on my desktop because it is not recognizing either my graphics card (8800 GT) or my monitor (Acer).  Can anyone help me?
<DRebellion> WebLOCH: you tried updating again lately?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: is the card boath a sata and pata card?
<benste> ejer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678980
<cylex> lillypad: I have acer monitor.. its fine..
<WebLOCH> DRebeliion: yeah did update && dist-upgrade but that didnt help
<StrangeCharm__> how can i connect my nokia n80 mobile phone to my laptop with either the usb cable or bluetooth?
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: http://users.telenet.be/noaccess/sata.jpg
<WebLOCH> DRebellion: yeah did update && dist-upgrade but that didnt help
<lillypad> ok, so how should i install and keep my graphics card?
<DRebellion> WebLOCH: just, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ejer> YellowOnline: i am not following closely, but BIOS is configured right for this? sometimes you can only have one or another...
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: this is a builtin card? who makes the motherboard? what model is it? and do you impliclty know the SATA chip id?
<dame> ejer, it seems that i cannot upgrade. it says that i cannot upgrade some packeges and i need to run dist-upgrade. dist-upgrade says no update available
<YellowOnline>  |Torg| the 4 purple ones use ICH9R and work, the blue one uses 88SE6111 and doesn't. onboard PATA works through the same chip.
<WebLOCH> DRebellion: is this a resolved issue then ?
<ejer> dame: this is a very old version of ubuntu
<DRebellion> WebLOCH: there was an issue with x in the repos recently
<benste> hä?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline:  I assue you they do not use the same chip and the reason it works in Windows is that your motherboard came with a driver CD
<cylex> lillypad: Did you make sure, that onboard video card is set to auto under the motherboard settings
<YellowOnline> ejer> I removed the PATA exactly for that reason (and that's why I use the PCI RAID ard for that)
<mindmedic> Why does "tar x" leave permissions intact while "tar xp" sets group & others permissions to 0? Shouldn't -p preserve permissions? Concatenation was done via "tar cf". All commands executed as root.
<ejer> dame: you may need to do a fresh install, and I would think it would be preferable anyways
<benste> me ?
<dame> ejer, i know but the newer versions could not install grub properly.
<cylex> mindmedia: if its tar file open with tar -xvf
<davidwong> Anyone know any opensource software that will let me know this. Kinda like a HOWTO portal. I am using wiki but it is what I need excatly. What I want to do is type in a subject and body paste my HOWTO, then it'll save it bye the subject name where people can browse it and upload new HOWTO. anyone know anything like that?
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: well, I'm looking for a driver
<dame> ejer, in my case ofcourse
<cylex> mindmedia: if its tar.gz open with tar -zxpvf
<WebLOCH> DRebellion: if thats the case surelly upgrade would have fixed it ?
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: pastebin a lspci -vvv
<ubuntunewbie_roo> hey
<DRebellion> WebLOCH: you typed disk-upgrade not upgrade
<YellowOnline> (this is the Mobo: http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1212&maincat_no=1)
<mindmedic> cylex: that was not my question ... i am aware of how to open tar archives :)
<Mm|Spunky> Sometimes when i try to start terminal, it says "Starting terminal" and then it just quits after about 10 seconds, why is this?!
<DRebellion> WebLOCH: *dit
<_nmap> i can use cp with -rf parameters too?
<DRebellion> WebLOCH: *dist :P
<lillypad> how would i set the onboard video card to auto?
<ubuntunewbie_roo> what the hell
<WebLOCH> DRebellion : ahh bums, thanks Illl go give it a go
<ubuntunewbie_roo> ubuntu just ran my login music
<cylex> lillypad: F2 settings when you start up the computer
<ubuntunewbie_roo> I need help I installed LAMP-Server using tasksel and how do  enable PHP?
<ejer> mindmedic: "	      ignore umask when extracting files (the default for root)" - -p is for EXTRACTING
<cylex> mindmedia: if problem be. you can use chown
<dame> can i do a fresh install of 7.10 without reinstalling grub?
<lillypad> ok thanks, i may be back :)
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: http://pastebin.com/m61fe0046
<MrPiracy2> can't empty trash bin, anyone can help me?
<hellues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ejer> dame: yes, but you will need to edit the grub bootup manually which is not fun necessarily
<cylex> !ident
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cylex> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benste> ejer should i come back later?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | cylex
<ubotu> cylex: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ejer> benste: I have no solution
<Megaqwerty> can someone tell me if they can access launchpad?
<benste> ok
<DRebellion> MrPiracy2: what output do you get when you try to empty
<ejer> benste: there is no reason for it, setting it back should stay like that
<dame> ejer, i know its not a big deal, is there a option to leave the grub alone in the installation wizard?
<benste> ejer  - damm
<ejer> dame: yes, but your system will not boot
<DRebellion> Megaqwerty: its fine here
<benste> may I 'll try later
<benste> thx
<MrPiracy2> DRebellion: nothing, just emptying recycle bin 1 of 23 items and it freezes
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: as a test, tryp modeprobe sata_sil and read what dmesg told you
<dame> ejer, why? i will edit the manu.lst manually
<Megaqwerty> DRebellion: dang, alright. Thanks.
<dame> menu*
<ejer> dame: unless you know how to manually tell grub what to do
<DRebellion> MrPiracy2: try, rm ~/.trash
<cylex> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> MrPiracy2: try, rm ~/.trash/*   sorry
 * cylex smaks his forehead
<unstable> DRebellion: This isn't illegal, I'm making a backup, what is the problem
<DRebellion> unstable: it is questionably legal in some countries.
<MrPiracy2> DRebellion: it says no such file or directory
<dame> ejer, i need to change the kernel line and the initrd line. am i right?
<DRebellion> MrPiracy2: ok, that was a wild shot ;)
<unstable> What is a simple program with Ubuntu to make an iso9660 image from a DVD movie, that has css on it? It's DVD9, I don't want to re-encode, I want to keep it DVD9. what software can do this in ubuntu repositories?
<Pici> MrPiracy2: rm ~/.Trash/*
<Pici> MrPiracy2: capital T
<unstable> DRebellion: Well not in my country.
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: I had already installed the sil680 driver for the RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 - and it worked. the oboard controller isn't SiS but Marvell though
<ejer> dame: yes, and if you can boot into new system, you can then reinstall gub
<DRebellion> Pici: argh, so close yet so far
<MrPiracy2> pici: oh
<mindmedic> ejer: i used -p on the target machine for extracting ... however all permissions where garbled ... -x alone did the job .. i don't know why though
<ejer> MrPiracy2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5904
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: like Is aid it was a test, can you get a driver loaded for sata at all?
<mindmedic> the manpage suggests the exact opposite behaviour
<MrPiracy2> DRebellion: cannod empty ~/.Trash/drm it's a directory
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: you can also try modpeone sata_mv
<unstable> DRebellion: And the countries where it is illegal are corrupt, and the media companies bribe/have control of government, so I don't think #ubuntu should be yielding to them regardless. but the fact is in my country(Netherlands) it is legal, and secondly, you have software in the ubuntu repositories that supports it, so it seems hypocritical for it not to be talked about in #ubuntu
<|Torg|> err modprobe
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: I have 4 other SATA devices
<ejer> mindmedic: because you don't want to ignore umask
<DRebellion> unstable: i don't set the rules. talk to the ops.
<dame> ejer, i dont think newer version of grub will work coz i tried 3 different new distributions and grub was making me probnlems
<mindmedic> ejer: ignore umask is the default behaviour when executed as root
<ejer> in canada we prepay a piracy tax on blank media :)
<ejer> mindmedic: YUP
<MrPiracy2> pici: cannod empty ~/.Trash/drm it's a directory
<DRebellion> MrPiracy2: cd ~/.Trash && rm -r *
<Jack_Sparrow> unstable: Feel free to express your opinions about that... in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<ejer> dame: grub will work, you may need to hack with it though
<peabody> unstable: You can just try and read the device file directly to a file using the dd command: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=my.iso
<unstable> peabody: It has CSS, I want to remove that.
<DRebellion> peabody: unstable: won't work
<mindmedic> yeah, thats why i understand that -x alone works ... however that doesn't explain why -xp changes permissions
<dame> ejer, it was giving me errors like it cant find /boot/grub/stage1 and simillar
<ejer> mindmedic: if you ignore umask, you change ownership of file
<mindmedic> it should have no effect
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: this is a topic about the same problem if you're interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-490874.html
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: then I am confused.  I thought you had a SATA drive that does not show up, it was conncted to the onboard SATA port that is at 00:1f.5 and you did not have a driver loaded for it.
<peabody> unstable: I think you'd have to decode the vob files and then make your own iso.
<DRebellion> peabody: yes but you can't get the vob files off the disk without defeating css first!!!
<unstable> K9copy would work
<unstable> but I don't want to install kdelibs
<peabody> DRebellion: says who?  I've done it before
<MrPiracy2> DRebellion: it worked ;) thanks
<ejer> this in in the wiki so I assume it is ok to post: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD::Rip
<mindmedic> ejer: i'm quite confused now ... time to read a little bit about umask .. thanks
<ejer> "Warning: As always, check the relevant copyright laws for your country regarding the backup of DVDs."
<unstable> http://www.flavor8.com/dvd/DVD-Duplicator.g
<mindmedic> oh come'on back it up, you got to back it up
<ejer> unstable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: the 00:1f.5 controller leads to the 2 eSATA ports
<unstable> That works exactly how I want, it just dumps the VIDEO_TS folder with no css, I found it.
<unstable> thanks for the suggestions all
<pandorange> Hi all, I was just wondering. I have sound only in the login and "Login window preferences" .  I am new to ubuntu and find it quite confusing...
<unstable> I'll just do mkisofs after, and burn the image
<YellowOnline> |Torg|: the controller I need doesn't show up
<|Torg|> YellowOnline: I was only guessing what the port was, quite simply if it dows not show up in lspci it means it was never enumerated to the pci bus.  It is a lower level problem then "I cant see disk".  It generally mans I cant talk to bridge chip, bus master is bad, I have bios set wrong, etc
<peabody> pandorange: Do you see a speaker icon in the upper right hand corner?
<pandorange> Yes, and my alsa isn't set up. but that is not my problem, how come I have sound???
<peabody> pandorange: ??? is that a problem?
<pandorange> When you don't understand, it is....
<pandorange> It seems illogical?
<YellowOnline> mhz, the BIOS might be the problem, but I have no clue what to look for. It nowhere says "use SATA for marvell" or "enable marvell sata controller". The only thing I see is for the other controller to work IDE/RAID or AHCI
<ejer> alsa is installed and setup by default
<peabody> pandorange: So, you're upset that you have sound working on your computer?  Do you want to mute it?
<DRebellion> peabody: it is pointless to make fun of people's typos, and not helpful to the channel or their problem.
<VeganZombie> GRAINS....
<peabody> DRebellion: Dude, chill, I seriously didn't know that was a typo
<|Torg|> pandorange: just becase your sound works and you didnt set it up does not mean there is a proble, the install for the alsa package will atempt to locate your sound hardware and configure it at install.  Its not a mystery
<pandorange> Nope, I wan't to get it working properly, yet before I do so , I wouldn't mind understanding how come I have sound
<ejer> lots o alsa info here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<|Torg|> pandorange: its also lily it set it up in a way you did not want (like default to 2ch, muted at start)
<pandorange> My alsa mixer doesn't work, and I get error messages
<pandorange> The fact I have sound, lets me know, my card works
<dzc> hi, everybody ;)
<|Torg|> pandorange: or to be more exact I have two cards that startup muted, no matter what, every time (I use a rc script to unmute them at startup)
<ejer> i think you could change that using alsa-utils
<YellowOnline> brb rebooting to bios
<pandorange> how?
<uk-male> i need an ultra simple ultra light dns server
<|Torg|> ejer I would think so too, but you cant, its not a major issue tho
<ejer> uk-male: dnsmasq
<uk-male> ejer, isn't that caching only?
<pandorange> "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" is my message with lspci
<pandorange> aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found...
<ejer> uk-male: it is a forwarder with caching
<geefour> how can I remove libpt-1.10.10 ??
<ejer> uk-male: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html
<uk-male> maybe i should use ldap for dns
<DRebellion> geefour: sudo apt-get remove libpt
<|Torg|> uk-male: like ejer said dnsmasq + /etc/hosts
<pure`eigenVector> anyone know what to do to tell ubuntu to ignore a usb device so that I can mount it in a vmware client?
<uk-male> think ill use ldap
<levander> I've got a hard disk partition in fstab that gets mounted when I reboot.  An icon shows up on the desktop for this partition.  How do I prevent this icon from showing up?
<DRebellion> pure`eigenVector: just umount it after ubuntu mounts it
<geefour> well, I've done that but when I do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, it seems to want to install so I removed ekiga as well
<|Torg|> uk-male: you said lightwight, not heavyweight and bloated
<DRebellion> levander: move the mount point out of /media
<lencho> join #ubuntu-es
<pure`eigenVector> DRebellion: thanks, is there a way to tell it to never mount it ever? I connect it often
<WebLOCH> DRebellion, Im in u nder some awful resolution but I cannot tell which driver is actually in use...
<uk-male> ldap is heavy?
<DRebellion> pure`eigenVector: probably
<levander> DRebellion: The mount point is /mnt/multimedia...
<|Torg|> ldap is a directory, using it to store dns entires is overkill
<DRebellion> levander: oh...
<uk-male> i am using it for everything else
<uk-male> seems logical
<|Torg|> its great if you have an entire enterpirse to use, but for home use its WAY overkill
<dgjones> levander, in a terminal run "gconf-editor" , go to apps->nautilus->desktop and uncheck the volumes visible box
<uk-male> i have more than 5 machines, seems worth it
<pure`eigenVector> DRebellion: thanks for your help...
<|Torg|> I haave 14, I use bind
<ejer> i would use dnsmasq, but it is up to you :)
<iKap> um
<uk-male> i can run nscd on each box
<|Torg|> dnsmasq would be easy, im just too lazy to go change what already works (if it aint broke)
<iKap> accdiently disabled my xchat menu  bar, anyone wanna tell me how to get it back? lol
<uk-male> i would have used bind before
<DRebellion> iKap: try joining xchat and asking there
<iKap> k
<levander> dgjones: I'm looking at that box now.  If I uncheck it, will even volumes mounted in /media not have an icon on the desktop?  What about CD's I insert?  I definitely want those CD's to have an icon on the desktop.
<WebLOCH> Can anyone explain to me how radeon/fglrx work and why I can't find the resolutions
<uk-male> i am building my game hosting platform, so subscriber info is best kept in ldap, no point in running bind etc
<dgjones> levander, the only downside is that it also won't show all mount points on the desktop (including removable usb keys etc) your other option is to change you mount point from /media/xxx to /mnt/xxx, anything mounted in /media puts the mount point on the desktop, if you change, it won't
<levander> dgjones: The mount point is already /mnt/multimedia.  It's already out of /media.
<orionr> Anyone here know how to burn a .dmg file as an image?
<hunter_> can anyone help me pls
<white_eagle> hey Pici, I was writing from the nick Slade^^, which is my friend (another one) whom I installed ubuntu
<white_eagle> I guess the problem is with the sources
<|Torg|> uk-male: there are many wasy to impliment name services, but the choice is ultimatly yours
<changelog> Hi guys.
<white_eagle> I didn't have an active internet connection when I installed ubuntu, so maybe the sources list aren't renewed
<white_eagle> or activated
<changelog> I'm having a bit of a problem caused by a bug on the 2.6.22 kernel (which Gutsy has). Is there any repo online that has the 2.6.23 / 2.6.24 kernel available?
<homecable> how do i enable mod_useronline on lighttpd
<iKap> hey i got a stupid quesiton.. yesterday i first installed xchat through "Add/Remove Apps" then i completley restored and this time i installed xchat through terminal. and it seems like they wer both diff versions.. anyone know if thats possible?
<white_eagle> can that be the problem Pici ?
<dgjones> levander, that seems strange to me, i had the similar situation and my only way was to create a /mnt/multimedia and change the mount point, i'm not sure why yours shows up on the desktop
<levander> dgjones: Okay, thanks.  Maybe I'll post on the forums later to figure it out.
<YellowOnline> re
<jax27> hey i'm unable to access my cd drive does anyone know what the problem might be?
<levander> jax27: you're being vague, a vague response is for you to reboot
<YellowOnline> that was a great answer levander :)
<DRebellion> jax27: could you explain the problem and errors in more detail for us?
<|Torg|> jax27: ill play the game, the cdrom isnt powered, turn it on
<bod_> jax27, close the cd draw
<ejer> did you put peanut butter in cdrom by any chance?
<bod_> ;)
<|Torg|> no ejeruse butter, the very best butter :)
<MrPiracy2> is the main power cord connected to the wall?
<hunter_> guys, i was getting error message while installing ubuntu 7.10.error occured while resizing the partition.error message was "error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices,resizing partition aborted".i had a read about these thisngs and i have defragmented the hard disk.i have got only one drive that is C and xp is on it at the moment. would u suggest freeing up some space before trying another install now?
<adac2> what can i do? the flash player on firefox causes so much trouble every time... i have to kill the ff process so oft this is annoying
<DRebellion> adac2: which flash player are you using? gnash or non-free?
<reeeh2000> Help please, i'm stuck in low graphics mode at startup and cant get back to normal, its not detecting my moniter or video card correctly
<adac2> DRebellion: non free i think
<ejer> adac2: it is unstable, crashes for me lots as well... complain to adobe :)
<adac2> where can i see it
<jax27> power/ide is connected, when i put the cd in i hear it but nothing comes up
<YellowOnline> lol, this reminds me of (urban legend?) the guy who used butter to get his floppy out of the drive
<|Torg|> jax27: you do understand the answers you are getting are just as strange to you as your question is to us.  Why do you think its not working? What did you do to test it? Was it seen beofer and it is not now?  Did you install off it?  It is working? Is there a icon on your desktop?
<hellues> !paste
<MrPiracy2> hunter_: what partition type were you trying to resize?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_nmap> whats the package name for install a mysql server with apt-get?
<|Torg|> jax27: how is the drive conntected?
<ejer> mysql-server
<adac2> ejer: are you using non free flash?
<ejer> yes adac2
<hunter_> i have got a desktop with xp installed on it.180 GB and i have got only one partition on it ie C
<jax27> right the icon isn't coming up
<bod_> jax27, come on m8,.,.help us to help you,.,.more info
<jax27> right
<DRebellion> hunter_: do you want to dual boot?
<YellowOnline> jax27: do "mount -l" and copy/paste it to pastbin
<jax27> i think the problem started after i was messing with groups
<adac2> ejer: when will this solveda long time that i keeps on crashing? I mean it is wuite
<_nmap> And does anyone knows a program like pgadmin3 for mysql databases?
<hunter_> yes rebellion
<DRebellion> !dualboot | hunter_
<ubotu> hunter_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bod_> jax27, here we go -- explain
<adac2> ejer: ups. when will this soleved?
<jax27> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jax27> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<jax27> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<jax27> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<jax27> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ejer> adac2: who knows? it is not a linux program, it is a closed source 3rd party app
<FloodBot2> jax27: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jax27> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<bod_> !pastebin  jax27
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin  jax27 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adac2> ejer: and the other plugin? causes that trouble, too?
<MrPiracy2> hunter_: there must be a problem with your xp pertition, try to check it for errors before trying to resize it again
<ejer> free flash will not play many files
<penars> i'm having trouble playing .wmv files. they play extremely slow. how can i fix this?
<adac2> ejer: I think so :(
<YellowOnline> ejer> I don't use it for that reason, quite buggy it is
<x-X-x> I still have the same problem after buying the 6 cd-rom atari version of Unreal tournament 2004. I am getting huge square stripped boxes over lights and the lightning gun when playing the game. I seems to be only happening when i run with opengl, i have installed the game through latest wine and ran under direct x and i dont get the squares but when i switch to opengl (through wine) i get the squares again. so regardless if i am running
<x-X-x>  through wine or native i get the stripped square boxes when running under opengl. I have the latest nvidia drivers for my card 169.09 and my graphics card is a geforce go 7300 (notebook gpu) the previouse drivers i had the 169.07 which supported my card aswell had the same problem when running under opengl. does anyone know what the problem is and how i can fix this ??
<ejer> yup
<hunter_> how can i chek for errors?
<DRebellion> penars: what are you using to play them?
<YellowOnline> hunter> in windows, use checkdisk
<YellowOnline> or command line in windows: chkdsk
<tralalum> hello everybody does anybody know how i can get real help but real one for dual booting with linux and windows??
<penars> DRebellion, i tried totem and vlc... both slow
<hunter_> how can i chek for errors piacy2?thanks
<VeganZombie> Hey can anyone help me with my VPNc issues? When I connect to my corporate VPN I am unable to ping/connect via a remote desktop I get a message "Unable to resolve host" but am able to connect if I use the IP address of the machine. Any suggestions?
<DRebellion> tralalum: what is the problem?
<reeeh2000> Help please, i'm stuck in low graphics mode at startup and cant get back to normal, its not detecting my moniter or video card correctly
<levander> reeeh2000: are you booting off the LiveCD, or have you already installed onto the hard disk?
<jax27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53981/
<MrPiracy2> hunter_: right-click ur c drive and go to properties, then you choose the system tools and try repair
<MrPiracy2> hunter_: under xp, of course
<reeeh2000> levander: off the hard disk, stuck in 800 x 600, annoying to look at
<levander> reeeh2000: Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a console
<jackdaw> hey I have an OpenGL / GLUT programming question, where should i go to ask?
<akaihen> hey guys, is there some library or plugin to open cds in ufs format?
<levander> reeeh2000: Then, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Powenr> Hello, I was trying to install ubuntu , dual boot.  I made free space of around 20 GBs or so , with ext3 / , so then I had ext3, NTFS (for windows) , and then "unusable space" , so I could not figure out a way to make the swap
<levander> reeeh2000: Then, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh' to reconfigure X, follow the menus
<levander> reeeh2000: You got those steps?
<hunter_> thanks piracy2 i will have a look
<hunter_> thanks
<MrPiracy2> Powenr: you have to make another partition for swap
<levander> Oh hell, I think he switched to the console before I finished telling him what to do.
<tushyd> when I'm running ubuntu without any GUI running, how do I get the command line to be in a higher resolution?
<DRebellion> levander: heh, next time don't use enter
<levander> Now he doesn't know how to get back to X....
<MM2> I have this HD (from DBV-PVR) attached to /dev/hdc, but how I can access it in Ubuntu 7.10 with /dev/sdc's? How to mount it? And how to find out partitions on that disk?
<akaihen> anyone knows if there's a library to install to open UFS cds
<DRebellion> tushyd: use the vga= option on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<levander> DRebellion: Eventually he'll reboot and come back I bet.
<homecable> startx
<homecable> lol
<pepperjack> tushyd: typically youll put a line like vga=713 in the kernel line of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tushyd> DRebellion, thanks
<tushyd> tushyd: use the vga= option on the kernel line in
<tushyd> +/boot/grub/menu.lst
<DRebellion> levander: aww i feel sorry for that litle noob lost in the cli land
<tushyd> tushyd: use the vga= option on the kernel line in
<tushyd> +/boot/grub/menu.lst
<tushyd> tushyd: use the vga= option on the kernel line in
<tushyd> +/boot/grub/menu.lst
<bod_> !pastebin | tushyd
<ubotu> tushyd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DRebellion> bod_: he wasn't posting, looks like his client is having a fit :P
<levander> DRebellion: I wonder if he knows how to reboot from the command line?  He's probably fighting the urge to pull the plug now....
<DRebellion> levander: hahaha, oh god that is harsh.
<bod_> tushydMy Apolgies
<bod_> DRebellion, oh yer,.,.,. HAH!! ,.,.,.lol
<DRebellion> bod_: i'm sorry, you killed it.
<levander> DRebellion: He'll figure it out, all he has to do is hit the power button.
<tumbleweed05> hey people.
<DRebellion> levander: then he'll come back in a week and complain that is filesystem was corrupted.
<Pulpie> anyone know how to ping an ssh connection?
<bod_> lavender or sudo reboot
<Cyrus25801> can use linux as a PABX system with 1 telephone line without anyother hardware
<levander> bod_: No way he knows about the reboot command.
<bod_> SR71-Blackbird, what did i kill?
<bod_> oh
<DRebellion> Pulpie: i think you fail to understand what ping is. you can ping a computer.
<Cpudan80> Pulpie: You cant
<bod_> SR71-Blackbird, wrong person sorry
<tumbleweed05> just curious. i have a sony laptop with a intel GMA 950 integrated graphics. could that run ubuntu and compiz fine?
<Cpudan80> That's not how ping works
<Cpudan80> Looks like DRebellion beat me to the punch line :-)
<MrPiracy2> Cyrus25801: nope
<tumbleweed05> anyone?
<DRebellion> Cpudan80: i is teh network h4xx0r
<tumbleweed05> gma 950? compiz?
<Cpudan80> Pulpie: You ping a computer to see if it is alive, you port scan a computer to see what "doors" it has open
<mindmedic> Does tar behave differently when extracting from STDIN? Permissions get lost when I extract a file piped from netcat (nc -l -p 2000 | tar xp). However if I write the data to a file (nc -l -p 2000 > backup.tar) and extract them afterwards (tar xpf backup.tar) permissions are correct.
<bod_> lavender whats the shutdown commnad?,.,. sudo shutdown -p?
<MM2> I attached a HDD, how I can access it's partitions?
<MrPiracy2> tumbleweed05: i have intel 946gz and it works, so i guess u will have no probs
<Cyrus25801> MrPiracy2: what would you need
<tumbleweed05> mrpiracy2: what the heck is a 946gz?
<Cpudan80> MM2: You have to mount them
<DRebellion> MM2: figure out what its entries in /dev are and mount them.
<Cyrus25801> MrPiracy2: software and hardware
<levander> bod_: I use 'shutdown -r now' to reboot, or 'shutdown -H now' to just shutdown.  I think the shutdown command requires a time (the now above) argument.
<MM2> DRebellion: How I can figure that out?
<Cpudan80> MM2: What kind of HDD did you attach, and where did you attach it?
<MrPiracy2> tumbleweed05: my graphic card, it's older than urs
<Cpudan80> MM2: Ex. USB, SATA on 2nd port, etc
<tumbleweed05> alright cool.
<Pulpie> Cpudan80: i know i want to ping it to see my connection time
<Cpudan80> Oh
<DRebellion> Pulpie: ping <host>
<DRebellion> Pulpie: ctrl+c to stop
<MM2> Cpudan80: IDE to sec slave, so it shoult be /dev/hdc, but ubuntu 7.10 has /dev/sdc...
<tumbleweed05> i thought it'd be better to install ubuntu and compiz instead of downloading a copy of XP.
<changelog> I'm having a bit of a problem caused by a bug on the 2.6.22 kernel (which Gutsy has). Is there any repo online that has the 2.6.23 / 2.6.24 kernel available?
<Cpudan80> MM2: Secondary slave should be D I think
<MM2> Cpudan80: And fdisk /dev/sdc gives me error
<Pulpie> Cpudan80: just nvm im on windows
<Cpudan80> MM2: the sd thing is correct, the standard changed
<MrPiracy2> Cyrus25801: you would need each phone connected directly to the PABX system so whatever software you use you'd need that
<Cpudan80> MM2: try sudo -i /dev/sdd
<Cpudan80> MM2: oops, sudo fdisk -i /dev/sdd
<MM2> Cpudan80: AAARGH, forgot that thingy...
<Cpudan80> MM2: lol alright
<Cpudan80> I'm pretty sure it should be D
<MM2> that #-thingy... But no partitions on that disk... How weard is that...
<Cpudan80> A is P/Mast -- B P/Slave -- C S/Mast -- D S/Slave
<Cpudan80> I think is how it goes
<tumbleweed05> should i install compiz or compiz fusion? or both?
<Cpudan80> I forget
<DRebellion> tumbleweed05: compiz-fusion
<MrPiracy2> tumbleweed05: get the latest version " gutsy gibbon"  and you will see it
<VeganZombie> Hey can anyone help me with my VPNc issues? When I connect to my corporate VPN I am unable to ping/connect via a remote desktop I get a message "Unable to resolve host" but am able to connect if I use the IP address of the machine. Any suggestions?
<tumbleweed05> DRebellion: that contains compiz-core then right?
<MM2> Cpudan80: Thanks!
<Cpudan80> No problemo
<Cpudan80> MM2: You know how to mount it I take it?
<Cyrus25801> MrPiracy2: is there a tutorial that would tell me what hardware and software i can use
<stephen-mason> sorry about this guys
<MrPiracy2> Cyrus25801: i have no idea, sorry
<stephen-mason> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<stephen-mason> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<stephen-mason> what does this mean?
<Cyrus25801> MrPiracy2: cool thanx
<stephen-mason> and my bard are all grey there where black before i restarted, :(
<MrPiracy2> Cyrus25801: i dont think it's possible to simulate a PABX system with a computer anyway
<excalq> how can I have apt-get (cmd line) display a list of installed files belonging to a package?
<jm-didi> hi there
<pine> i have a question ?
<_nmap> Does anyone knows a program like pgadmin3 for mysql databases?
<MrPiracy2> Cyrus25801: but if it is, you'll surelly need some hardware
<DRebellion> pine: i bet someone has the answer ;)
<|Torg|> phpmyadmin
<Cpudan80> _nmap: phpmyadmin
<pine> why is there no /etc/inittab in ubuntu ??
<DPic> can someone help me get ubuntu working on my PS3?
<DRebellion> DPic: probably
<_nmap> have a desktop one?
<Cpudan80> _nmap: ?
<_nmap> phpmyadmin is web based right?
<DPic> DRebellion: when the install starts up it's too big for the screen so i can't do anything
<|Torg|> pine becase linux in general and ubuntu specifaly isnt UNIX, nor is it 100% sysv compatable
<Cpudan80> _nmap: Oh right right
<Cpudan80> _nmap: Yes, its in the default package for Ubuntu LAMP
<Cpudan80> !lamp > _nmap
<stephen-mason> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<stephen-mason> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<cdm10> DPic: have you tried Alternate?
<stephen-mason> what does that mean?
<Cpudan80> _nmap: It's called MySQL query browser
<pine> so how do u set the default run level ???
<penars> BYAAAH
<Cpudan80> _nmap: If you've used phpmyadmin, it's basically the same thing -- just client side
<_nmap> Cpudan80, thanks man.
<changelog> I'm having a bit of a problem caused by a bug on the 2.6.22 kernel (which Gutsy has). Is there any repo online that has the 2.6.23 / 2.6.24 kernel available?
<xobius> pine,  update-rc.d name default
<stephen-mason> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<stephen-mason> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.?
<stephen-mason> any help? please?
<mcrisnidh> why?
<mcrisnidh> verlassend
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: Be patient
<danand> excalq - to List files installed to your system from "package" do dpkg --listfiles package
<mcrisnidh> common!
<stephen-mason> owki dowi
<pine> ok thx, but that feels like u have less control, im used to editing files rather than using auto scipts
<cdm10> DPic: pay attention to our IMs
<excalq> danand: thanks
<cdm10> *your
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: Don't use KDE apps in gnome and vice versa
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: KDE doesn't play nice with non KDE apps
<xobius> pine,  man update-rc.d
<danand> excalq - welcome
<Cpudan80> Same goes for gnome (though because of KDEs failures imho)
<stephen-mason> Cpudan80: so what do i need to do to fix it i want the bars just to b blackish? how would i do that?
<excalq> I installed awstats, and it didn't but anything in /var/www, and didn't have any thing in /usr/bin
<kahrytan> Can someone fix gpg/gpg-agent/enigmail?
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: Well I mean, what is your problem -- that error is very common
<excalq> but i see it's at /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<stephen-mason> cpudan80: So you cant help me at all?
<excalq> and the conf stuff in /etc
<stephen-mason> i dont even know what gnome and kde is?
<stephen-mason> lol
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: Depends, when do you get that error?
<excalq> Cpudan80: I use things like pidgin in kde all the time
<Cpudan80> excalq: Pidgin is neutral (relatively)
<excalq> and other gnome apps too
<Cpudan80> excalq: The problem is mainly the other way (KDE --> Gnome)
<excalq> and they all seem to interoperate fairly well
<Cpudan80> So running amarok in gnome for example
<stephen-mason> when i loged on it came up and i right clicked the desktop and clock change bg, and it comes up, and i cant change my theme?
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: Reboot
<excalq> ok, running amarok in gnome does suck
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix gpg/gpg-agent/enigmail?
<Masque7> hey, does anyone know how to get a briged connection in vmware with ubuntu as the guest?
<Cpudan80> stephen-mason: Something screwed up, prob 1 time thing
<Cpudan80> Masque7: Ubuntu as the guest?
<DRebellion> Cpudan80: ubuntu in the vm
<Cpudan80> Masque7: The bridge is hooked up on the client side
<Cpudan80> Err sorry, server side
<stephen-mason> kk, :)
<Masque7> yes, i'm getting "VMnet0 is not running"
<Cpudan80> What is the host OS?
<Cyrus25801> can you run a pabx system with 2 telephone lines and a standard computer and pabx software. and where can i find a tutorial
<Masque7> host os is xp home
<Masque7> somebody told me you need xp pro
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix gpg/gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<Cpudan80> Masque7: Might be true, ask ##windows
<Cpudan80> Masque7: The bridge is probably bridged to the wrong connection or something
<wd01> hi !
<Cpudan80> Masque7: Ubuntu runs fine in a VM (usually) --- why are you bridging the connection to begin with?
<Masque7> Cpudan80: no idea really, tried googling and there was talk of editting .inf fils and etc
<Cpudan80> Masque7: Yeah... dunno, that's a windows thing
<Masque7> Cpudan80: NAT works fine... I can't see Windows Network with NAT though (right?)
<joanki> does anyone know the difference between physical memory and logical memory?
<Masque7> Cpudan80: I also wanted to do the samba thing
<joanki> i know this might not seem like an ubuntu q
<Cpudan80> Masque7: You should really ask ##windows
<Cpudan80> I'm over there too :-)
<Masque7> Cpudan80: i know, off there now
<rouwenpi> hit there
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix gpg/gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<Cpudan80> Masque7: some of them have extensive vmware experience
<Ward1983> some idiot program is using my soundcard and i dunno how to look which one it is
<Ward1983> how do i do that?
<rouwenpi> i'm in trouble here with an ubuntu server ... it's inisde a VM and the host hardware change and now i can't boot my network
<Ward1983> this is like the 143534234523th time this happens and i'm sick of it
<DRebellion> Ward1983: lsof ?
<rouwenpi> how can i lanch a redetect of the hardware in console ... in desktop ok but in server i'm lost ?
<rouwenpi> thanks
<joanki> thx anyway
<Seveas> Ward1983, fuser /dev/audio
<Ward1983> Seveas, returns nothing :(
<Ward1983> DRebellion, list is a bit long :p
<Seveas> Ward1983, lsof | grep /dev/audio
<Seveas> :)
<Ward1983> Seveas, still nothing
<Seveas> Ward1983, then nothing is using it
<mchua> Sanity check - I'm triple-booting Ubuntu with two other Linux distros - Ubuntu needs its own swap partition to enable hibernate, right? (It can't share /swap with Gentoo and Fedora?)
<Ward1983> Seveas, then it must be xmms that cant get online :s any ideas?
<Seveas> xmms sucks
<yacc> Just wondering, what is Ubuntu using for /bin/sh?
<Seveas> use audacious or beep-media-player :)
<Seveas> yacc, dash
<Ward1983> Seveas, any suggestions on replacements? other progs cant open playlists from the internetradio's i listen to
<DRebellion> Ward1983: mplayer ftw
<Ward1983> Seveas, ok will do thanx
<yacc> dash?
<Ward1983> DRebellion, aah i forgot about that one :-)
<Seveas> Ward1983, rhythmbox can do internet radio if you install mp3 codecs
<Ward1983> DRebellion, i use mplayer for video :-)
<hrast> Hi people,, anyone here can help me with the Raid system? I need to configure the Grub..
<Cpudan80> Seveas: Can it do XMRadio internet radio?
<DRebellion> Ward1983: i use mplayer for _everything_ ;o
<Ward1983> Seveas, how to isntall them? is there a page about it? (i'm still on feisty)
<Seveas> Cpudan80, I don't know that station
<Seveas> !mp3 | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ward1983> Seveas, thanx again
<Ward1983> speedsupport :p
<pine> best music player = mocp
<pine> music on colsole player, total control, fast
<rouwenpi> how can i reconfigure network in command line ?
<DRebellion> rouwenpi: what do you need to reconfigure, exactly?
<pine> seveas those other music players are for non console users
<Thornsberry> Can someone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong trying to install a theme?
<rouwenpi> DRebellion, i have an ubuntu server on a VM ... and the host machine has changed ... i can not start my network anymore, i guess it's a mac adress trouble
<jeffMASTERflex> Thornsberry: for some themes, you need to have a particular GTK engine to get it to display properly
<rouwenpi> DRebellion, actully there's no eth0 anymore ?
<pine> ifconfig eth0 up
<rouwenpi> pine, no such device
<pete89> finnish channel?
<elad`> I've installed Ubuntu from a defective CD, and now I can't log in. Never mind - I'll reinstall from a new one. Only problem is, there is a WinXP also installed on that system, and in the meantime, I want to be able to have it back. How do I reinstall its boot manager?
<Thornsberry> jeffMASTERflex, Well I can't even find the themes when I go to change them.  It was a .tar.gz file and I extracted it and moved it to my usr/share/themes folder and when I go to change the appearance I can't find it.  Is there a step I'm missing?
<rouwenpi> that's why i wanna redo a complete detection
<Seveas> elad`, boot from the xp install cd, select rescue mode and type fdisk /mbr
<clubs> my Windows Installation has been experiencing BSOD problems when playing videos and games. For example, when I start up Guild Wars, the blue screen pops up and my system crashes. I came here to fix some files on my windows partition, but for some reason it isn't showing. Why is that?
<LockesRabb> im using ubuntu, my desktop icons are missing, what to do?
<jeffMASTERflex> Thornsberry: you don't have to extract anything to that folder. open up the appearance preferences and install the theme directly from there
<elad`> Seveas, would that do anything but reinstall the boot manager?
<Seveas> LockesRabb, there are no icons on the desktop by default
<Seveas> elad`, no
<Thornsberry> jeffMASTERflex, just tell it to install the tar.gz file?
<DRebellion> clubs: you need to mount it
<LockesRabb> i know, there is now
<clubs> how?
<jeffMASTERflex> Thornsberry: yes
<LockesRabb> i had two folders there before, one named sc, one named storage
<pete89> what is the finnish channel name?
<Seveas> !fi | pete89
<Symmetria> question, how can I tell linux to scan for new drives etc that have been hotplugged
<ubotu> pete89: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Symmetria> without rebooting it
<Thornsberry> jeffMASTERflex, alright, I'll give that a try.  Thanks.
<Seveas> Symmetria, err, udev should pick those up...
<LockesRabb> but now those folders are gone, but when i go in terminal and check desktop directory, those folders exist
<pete89> thank you
<DRebellion> clubs: sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/<thewindowsdisk> /media/disk
<elad`> I really hope you're right, Seveas.
<pine> Symmetria, lsmod
<Seveas> Symmetria, maybe restart udev? :)
<Thornsberry> jeffMASTERflex, it said the file format is invalid.
<LockesRabb> any ideas on how to get the desktop icons back?
<LockesRabb> im thinking maybe the navigator is screwed?
<clubs> DRebellion, what goes into the <thewindowsdisk>
<jeffMASTERflex> Thornsberry: then there is a problem with that theme. happens sometimes. ask the person who packaged it on gnome-look what the issue is
<u-foka> hy!
<unop> LockesRabb, restart nautilus?
<DRebellion> clubs: whatever your windows disk is in /dev/
<LockesRabb> how would i do that
<LockesRabb> @unop, how would i do that?
<jtown> can i just ask a question, is it possible to access the files i have on the HD i use for windows? i cannot seem to mount it
<unop> LockesRabb, press ALT+f2 - killall nautilus && nautilus
<u-foka> anyone have some luck with via vn896 pci-e, openchrome and dri?
<Symmetria> hrhrm
<Symmetria> udev didnt pick em up
<clubs> eh
<unop> Symmetria, does fdisk -l pick them up?
<clubs> what would it be
<LockesRabb> icons are back
<LockesRabb> the restart worked
<unop> LockesRabb, cool
<pine> i have a xchat q, how do i disable being notified whenever someone logs on , logs out resp ????????
<LockesRabb> u know, every time i reboot or logout/login, i have to do killall gnome-panel and now killall nautilus && nautilus
<LockesRabb> just to get panels and icons back
<LockesRabb> any idea why this is the case?
<pine> or rather joined and left channel ?
<Cpudan80> Anyone have any themese they recommend that are not orange/brown?
<Seveas> pine, rightclick on a channel name and untick 'show join/part messages'
<mcrisnidh> i just dont know
<Cpudan80> Im getting tired of the orange/brown look
<clubs> DRebellion, what would my windws disk be in dev
<pine> great thx
<Cpudan80> clubs: Depends
<Cpudan80> clubs: WHere is it connected?
<unop> clubs, issue this command to find out -- sudo fdisk -l
<killown|away> hey dudes I  have installed grub in /dev/hda1 but it has windows xp installed then I cannot boot xp though anyone known how do i to remove grub of hda1 partition?
<LockesRabb> @cpudan80, try http://www.gnome-look.org/, it's where i get my themes
<Seveas> !themes > Cpudan80
<unop> LockesRabb, perhaps you could repair nautilus - i doubt it works but worth a try - sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus gnome-session
<LockesRabb> kk tryin that
<DRebellion> clubs: because dev is short for devices
<DRebellion> clubs: its probably /dev/sd<a/b/c/d>
<elad`> Seveas, thanks.
<Seveas> Symmetria, does dmesg tell you that the kernel picked them up at all?
<unop> killown|away, the best thing to do is configure grub to be able to boot windows as well -- otherwise you need to use a windows CD to repair the MBR
<papiculo_> ok
<Symmetria> heh nope, I bounced it, its fine
<killown|away> unop thank you
<pine> anyone know of any higer level ncursebased application to write iptables rules to a firewall ???????
<Symmetria> how do I add a drive to an LVM on the command line, or is there a curses menu to handle LVMs?
<LockesRabb> @unop, what irc program do you use?
<unop> LockesRabb, xchat mostly, but sometimes i use irssi
<LockesRabb> cool, i'll check into them
<LockesRabb> brb, logging out/back in to check to see if that solved problem
<clubs> DRebellions: Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not supported
<clubs> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<jtown> okay so i type that and it tells mee....  x to scan for new drives etc that have been hotplugged
<jtown> <ubotu> pete89: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<jtown> * nyc-h0st (n=none@89.215.227.154) has left #ubuntu
<jtown> <Symmetria> without rebooting it
<Cpudan80> Seveas: You know if I can just change the border color to some other color, say blue?
<jtown> oops
<Seveas> Cpudan80, yeah
<Seveas> system -> prefs-> appearance
<Cpudan80> Seveas: All the color options in there are greyed out?
<LockesRabb> @unop, i absolutely love you
<LockesRabb> that solved the problem
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to clear out all but the "stock" packages?
<unop> LockesRabb, :)
<Seveas> Cpudan80, select the clearlooks theme, it's pretty similar and does allow color changes
<LockesRabb> the icons and panel came back of their own accord when i logged back in, no killall or anything
<LockesRabb> :-)
<LockesRabb> checking into xchat
<clubs> DRebellion, I get this error: Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not supported
<clubs> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<ploom> Symmetria, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/addpvstovg.html
<unop> ConstyXIV, what is it you mean by "stock" packages?
<Symmetria> thanks ploom
<ConstyXIV> unop: as in, i want to remove every package that wasn't installed with the default gutsy installation
<unop> clubs, try this -- mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/ntfs-disk -o force
<Cpudan80> Seveas: Perfect, thanks
<LockesRabb> eh, xchat loks ok
<chazco> For my studies I have to use .doc format files... however, they display differently on Ubuntu that on Windows. They also vary between Ubuntu apps (OpenOffice and SoftMaker office render them very differently for example)... Anyone know how to get them to render as they should?
<Patchak> where can I find the lame program after I installed it?
<wolly> lol
<ConstyXIV> chazco: due to the fact that noone really knows 100% how to handle .doc files, your best bet is to dig up MS Word
<LockesRabb> where do i find the logs from the boot up? i'd like to see if there was any errors
<clubs> unop, DRebellion, thnx, it works now
<chazco> ConstyXIV - If I use Softmaker office on Windows it renders as it should... but Softmaker Office on Ubuntu renders it wrong
<Symmetria> hrm it says somewthing about not having a physical volume label
<Wanderer> Anyone used scponlyc ?
<LockesRabb> @chazco, each software renders it differently using a default font, perhaps you can go into settings and tell it to use a specific font?
<unop> chazco, thats a problem you will face with any proprietary document format - the methods to render the document is unclear and therfore it is up to the implementation to guess the best way - and that isnt always what you like
<Symmetria> never mind there we go
<LockesRabb> @unop, where's the boot up log?
<chazco> unop - But the program im using can render it perfectly on Windows (Textmaker), but not on Linux (Textmaker)... i'm guessing its the fonts, but install the MS fonts makes it much, much worse
<unop> LockesRabb, usually /var/log/{syslog,messages}
<LockesRabb> @unop, thanks
<unop> LockesRabb, you can use the gnome-system-log to view them
<LockesRabb> oh nice
<LockesRabb> i've been using vim to view the logs
<LockesRabb> i didnt know about gnome-system-log
<unop> chazco, whats to say the windows version of textmaker didnt render it right? thats what i am getting at :)
<niter3> Hi, I have a few questions regarding cron. If I put in some cron jobs and my computer happens to be off when they are suppose to run, will they run as soon as I power on the machine????
<rufus> whats the name of the program used to manage emerald themes?
<pine> chazco if I were you ill do § antiword  name_of_file.doc > new_file.txt
<chazco> unop - I used the Windows version of Textmaker next to MS Office, they show it identically... but the Linux version of Textmaker doesnt... (its supposedly identical code)
<chazco> pine - University insists on the MS Word format :(
<rufus> does anyone know?
<Symmetria> hrm, once I've extended the volume group, how do I find out what the max number of blocks is so I can xfs_growfs?
<unop> chazco, never mind .. i dont think you get my point .. anyway, its pointless
<pine> well then use odt , its an iso standard now
<chazco> pity, that means i'll need to switch my laptop back to Windows :(
<pine> m$ word should handle it
<rufus> something like emerald themer?
<chazco> pine - You misunderstand, the uni need files submitted in .doc format
<rufus> doesnt anyone know?
<et-0nd> hi i just installed ubuntu 7.10 are there any antivirus programs for ubuntu
<pine> yeah but im a rebel, insist that .odt is an iso standard, both open office and word can use it
<unop> chazco, you can always run the windows textmaker within wine
<jingo811> Does anyone else have trouble connecting to Ubuntuforums.org?
<vice> hi all i'm trying to make o movie for youtube from an impress slideshow. i do not necessarily need  automatic export, i can generate a movie from stills, adding transition and music.. do you know simple, easy to use tools for that?
<chazco> unop - Running it under Virtualbox currently, but its a massive pain to have to run Virtualbox each time i need to word process
<pgquiles> how much space does timevault need? Specifically, if I have N MB or data, will it need N additional MB + the amount I want to allocate for snapshots? (ie does it create a clone of all my data before it can watch changes?)
<unop> pine, ms word doesnt know .odt, i dont think it ever will (never mind standards, its never in microsofts interests to play well with standards)
<rufus> can someone please answer
<unop> chazco, configure a launcher that does it all for you - so all you have to do is point and click
<chazco> Wont affect the amount of time it takes to load
<LockesRabb> rufus, why do u need to know
<chazco> The native Linux version loads in maybe a second, so i'd rather use that :)
<rufus> LockesRabb: so I can manage my emerald themes
<LockesRabb> @unop, have u used compiz fusion before
<unop> chazco, well, you have options -- only you can choose the best way forward eh :)
<pine> in that case i would use pdf or plain text files,
<pine> dont let them win
<slashzul> my sound card only plays output when a microphone is connected. how do you switch to play from os?
<unop> LockesRabb, i dont do fancy eye-candy .. i think compwiz is a complete waste of time
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix gpg/gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<littlepinkdot> Anyone know the what the "official" name for the PSU in Gateway 1U servers are (E-9422R to be exact)...Trying to find a repalcement but not sure what the hot-swappable PSU is called.
<LockesRabb> @rufus, emerald-theme-manager -i
<Kraven_> hey all. i need assistance. I can't burn anything. I tried I get "can't mount image" error w/ K3B.
<et-0nd> hi i just installed ubuntu 7.10 are there any antivirus programs for ubuntu
<jpatrick> !virus | et-0nd
<ubotu> et-0nd: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<shaiguitar> question regarding pts who do i ask
<pine> et-0nd, u dont need anti virus :)
<LockesRabb> @pine, i dispute that
<LockesRabb> @pine, there *are* known linux-based viruses
<LockesRabb> ;p
<LetsGo67> How do I set the UTC in Xubuntu?
<jpatrick> !virus > LockesRabb (read link)
<zeno> whats the command to turn compositing stuff off? (on kde atm so cant look under the gnome menu
<chazco> okay... the file format isnt the problem (saved as odt, still issues)... its got to be something to do with fonts i'd guess
<et-0nd> well last time i had 6.10 ubuntu my isp banned me for havin sendin viruses from my pc now i installed a new version of ubuntu just wondering about viruses
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix gpg/gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<shaiguitar> is there a way to see what is happening in pts / tty while it's open ?
<stephen-mason> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<stephen-mason> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<stephen-mason> The last error message was:
<stephen-mason> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<stephen-mason> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<stephen-mason> i get this every time i start up and my ubuntu dont look right i new so be gentel? sorry about the multiple lines.
<FloodBot2> stephen-mason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeno> LockesRabb: you DONT need antivirus if you do your system administration right :)
<chrisbrl88> hey im on the live session for ubuntu 7.10 and im trying to find a repository for beryl so i can download it via synaptic. anyone know of one?
<kahrytan> et-0nd➲  Linux doesnt have viruses
<unop> !enter | stephen-mason
<DRebellion> !beryl | chrisbrl88
<jpatrick> kahrytan: it does (mostly in labs)
<YellowOnline> kahrytan: er... that's not really true
<kahrytan> jpatrick➲  Working ones...
<unop> kahrytan, linux viruses are just technical feats, but they do exist
<Wanderer> anyone have exp with scponlyc ?
<ubotu> stephen-mason: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> chrisbrl88: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Kraven_> hey all. i need assistance. I can't burn anything. I tried I get "can't mount image" error w/ K3B.
<zeno> antivirus == blacklist == ineffective and slow
<kahrytan> They don't work or do nothing.
<LetsGo67> How do I set the UTC in Xubuntu?
<LockesRabb> *shrugs*
<LockesRabb> not everyone is an expert
<pine> et-0nd, the only concern being conected is tighen ssh retrictions on port 22, so u have no intruders
<unop> kahrytan, but they still do exist
<chrisbrl88> ah. this is news to me.
<LockesRabb> most are newbies, therefore wouldnt know how to effectively secure an *nix system
<LockesRabb> ;p
<YellowOnline> let's say that currently the chances of getting a linux virus are very very small
<LockesRabb> very small, but chances nonetheless exist.
<Ward1983> Seveas, i allrady installed that package, i still am unable to listen to internetradio
<stephen-mason> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53984/ hey guys check it out?
<Enron> I know this isn't #Apache but can someone assist me with mod_speling for apache I can't get it to work
<Patchak> where is the lame codec after I installed it??
<LockesRabb> ive heard of people saying "naw, id have more luck of gettin hit by a lightning" and yet if you google the news, you'll see there's news reports of people getting struck by lightning.
<et-0nd> well my isp banned my internet connections yesterday when i called them they said run antivirus, i said i am on linux they said well there are antivirus tools for linux to i am confused
<chrisbrl88> then, is there a repository for compiz-fusion i can use with synaptic?
<LockesRabb> my point is, no matter how low the odds are, there's always a chance
<LockesRabb> :-)
<pine> virues are in a way an attack against microsoft, .  solution dont use microsoft
<rufus> I have a theme selected in the Emerald Themer, how can I apply it now?
<chrisbrl88> im setting this up as a system to experiment with
<LockesRabb> @chris, compiz is in ubuntu repositry
<LockesRabb> @rufus, double click theme, it should be applied
<stephen-mason> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53984/ ??? :(
<boris> is it true that microsoft are going to stop the support of XP ?
<pouncer11> does any one know how to find what irqs are assigned to different ports
<DRebellion> stephen-mason: did you try logging out and back in again?
<YellowOnline> boris> in 2012
<LockesRabb> if it isn't applied go in terminal, and type emerald --replace
<Patchak> I think I need to find the path for the lame codec to use to grab cd's??
<boris> cool :D
<LockesRabb> @boris, no, that isnt true
<rufus> it didnt work
<kahrytan> et-0nd➲  but there isnt a virus that could send anything
<stephen-mason> yer, well i restarted?
<LockesRabb> @boris, in the future, probably, but not anytime soon
<DRebellion> kahrytan: not true
<slugone> sry another NOOB question...can someone define splash screen ?
<kahrytan> DRebellion➲  name one.
<boris> okay ;]
<LockesRabb> @slugone, yes
<slugone> ty
<chazco> okay... the file format isnt the problem (saved as odt, still issues)... its got to be something to do with fonts i'd guess
<chrisbrl88> ic. i found it. is there anything special i need to do or will it integrate with gnome?
<LockesRabb> @rufus, did u try emerald --replace?
<kahrytan> DRebellion➲  All I read about proof of concept and just access system root
<rufus> just --replace?
<et-0nd> so maybe admins of my isp are not that good with computers
<LockesRabb> @rufus, yes
<boris> emerald --replace
<Ward1983> pffffffffffffffffffff
<Ward1983> i need to reboot because of this CRAP
<slugone> emerald --replace worked well for me
<YellowOnline> people who help you by telephone are no admins either...
<pouncer11> how does one find what irqs are assigned to usb in Ubuntu
<stephen-mason> DRebellion: i restarted? but it come up with the same error?
<LockesRabb> exactly "emerald --replace"
<Ward1983> i'm tired of ubuntu, bah
<slugone> on both 64 and 32bit installs
<YellowOnline> Ward1983> "User error. Replace user and press any key to continue."
<et-0nd> well they closed my account for abuse sendin viruses
<slugone> @LockesRabb can u define splash screen for me ?
<Dandre> Hello,
<boris> hi
<rufus> now what? i typed --replace, its running in the terminal, not doing anything
<stephen-mason> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53984/ help i have tryed restarting, dont work, linux has been so buggy since i installed!
<LockesRabb> @plugone, splash screen can be either the boot up screen, the gnome logon screen, the gnome post-logon screen
<shaiguitar> where do i find info about pts / tty around here tia
<slugone> have you installed compiz fusion icon and emerald?
<LockesRabb> @slugone, take your pick
<Dandre> I have an executable shell script and if I double clic on it from nautilus, it is tried to be opened with file browser
<Sonja> is there a way to crop a mp3 without having to transcode and lose quality?  like a command to "remove first 5 seconds at beginning" or "remove last 6 seconds at end"
<Dandre> where should I tune this?
<slugone> well i see them offering splash screens on gnome look.org and i was wondering there function
<stephen-mason> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53984/ heyyylllp me heyyylllpppp
<Leila> Sonja, use Audacity.
<pepperjack> Sonja: can audacity do that? id assume it needs to convert it too though
<rufus> yes, i have compiz and emerald
<slugone> sry take my pic of what
<slugone> ?
<YellowOnline> well, there si a free AVG for linux. you can install it, scan, and uninstall afterwards
<boris> compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<DRebellion> Dandre: have you made it executable with chmod?
<slugone> AVG is good
<Leila> Clam is good too.
<stephen-mason> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53984/ help linux prossss
<lonejack>  hi, I've a problem with mysql administrator. I need to make a remote server connection. When I do the connection on windows it work fine(hostname,username,password) but, when I do the same identical operation on ubuntu, it doesn't work. Any idea? thank you.....
<LockesRabb> @rufus, try compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<LockesRabb> @stephen, u could try uninstalling gnome settings manager, then reinstall it?
<rufus> thanks guys, it worked
<LockesRabb> dont take my word for it tho, im no expert
<Dandre> DRebellion: yes
<crdlb> boris: LockesRabb: there's no need to put emerald --replace on the end of that command
<YellowOnline> personally, I think both AVG and Clam suck (for Windows), but for linux yo'll have to do with what's available
<LockesRabb> @rufus, no problem
<Dandre> it is executable
<slugone> rufus are u just trying to get emerald themes to work?? i just did it on all my installs last week
<luchador> why is it that i can only hear sound from one program in ubuntu 7.10
<YellowOnline> (really, for Windows, use NOD32 or Symantec-not-Norton)
<LockesRabb> @boris, since u seem to know compiz, perhaps you can help me with my problem
<sarthor> Hi. every thing is ok on my ubuntu, but when i press Alt+ctrl+F1, Means log to real mode, so my every thing looks very larg there? means to say the resolution is not good? how to fix this problem. my laptop hav 14" screen, its dell x-300 latitude
<boris> what about kaspersky ?
<Leila> lunchador what program?
<LockesRabb> @boris, compiz nor emerald does NOT work at all
<YellowOnline> kapersky has a good reputation, but I never used it
<pepperjack> !framebuffer | sarthor
<rufus> I have to keep a terminal running to run cpmpiz?
<ubotu> sarthor: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<rufus> compiz*
<boris> what happens when you type compiz --replace ?
<capt-rogers> i am using ubuntu 7.10 server..what commandline do i run to update the system with all latest updates?
<Leila> I've never used any antivirus on my Linux. No problems.
<rufus> it applys my theme
<slugone> i read in a linux bible that ubuntu only had 10  developers working on ubuntu at canonical is this still true ?
<sarthor> Unicron> thanks
<LockesRabb> @rufus, just close terminal, press alt + f2, then type in compiz --replace && emerald --replace, then click ok, then ur good
<pepperjack> sarthor: i was hoping that would work sorry :) open a terminal and gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and at your first entry for ubuntu on the kernel line add vga=731 or whatever
<LockesRabb> @rufus, you should also edit the settings so it'll do that for you from now on, if you like, i can tell you how
<crdlb> rufus: use System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<pepperjack> sarthor: what res do you want?
<DRebellion> capt-rogers: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dame> where i can the grub included in ubuntu breezy?
<LockesRabb> now can someone help me get compiz/emerald working again?
<stephen-mason> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<LockesRabb> i had it working before,k now it's broken
<LockesRabb> :\
<crdlb> LockesRabb: please join #compiz-fusion
<pepperjack> dame: what do you need to do?
<sarthor> pepperjack> wait let me tell you.. i m not aware of that
<stephen-mason> is flash working yet?
<LockesRabb> @crdlb, thanks for tip
<sarthor> or pepperjack what will be the normal for 14" laptop??
<pepperjack> sarthor: vga=0x317 is pretty safe on a lappy
<stephen-mason> help installing flash player?
<dame> where i can download the grub included in ubuntu breezy (5.10)?
<Rufus> hp
<billenium> i want to get an ATI graphics card, but i also want to use ubuntu. How will i know if there is a driver for the ATI graphics card??
<pepperjack> dame: packages.ubuntu.com if its still there
<dame> pepperjack: nope
<Leila> Billenium go to the hardware page
<billenium> hardware page?
<dame> pepperjack: the newer version is making problems, ive installed 7.10 and i need to isntall old grub to boot it
<stephen-mason> were can i download flash player?
<pepperjack> dame: maybe somone has some public mirrors of the old repos somewhere?
<billenium> Where is the hardware page?
<stephen-mason> flash anyone?
<Leila> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<pepperjack> dame: or the debian woody grub would work too id say
<billenium> thanks!!!
<lanzelloth> hi, trying to add 'deb http://ftp.debian.org etch main' to my third party repositories, how do i get the public key?
<stephen-mason> flash dont work int firefox
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason: 32-bit ubuntu or 64 bit?
<stephen-mason> 32
<undead> how do i share my internet connection with ubuntu 7.10 to windows xp ????
<undead> how do i share my internet connection with ubuntu 7.10 to windows xp ????
<DPic> can someone help me get the hardy alpha installed using an alternate CD on the PS#?
<Flare183> !samba | undead (this should help)
<ubotu> undead (this should help): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DPic> ps3*
<Leila> undead use a router
<neverblue> undead, share, do you have a router ?
<Flare183> !install | DPic
<ubotu> DPic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<undead> LOL
<lanzelloth> trying to install firefox plugins
<Flare183> !lol | undead
<ubotu> undead: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<undead> if i have a router i used
<stephen-mason> yellowonline: ?????
<undead> omg
<DRebellion> lanzelloth: which ones
<DPic> Flare183: i've already been there
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason: I'm looking for a script that can do it, it's a known problem
<undead> i have a speedtoutch
<undead> 330
<neverblue> undead, just ignore him
<lanzelloth> DRebellion: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/web-browsing.html
<undead> how i do?
<neverblue> undead, is that a modem or a router ?
<stephen-mason> coool, thanks, :D
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2863873&postcount=1
<lanzelloth> DRebellion: from ubuntu restricted areas package
<undead> modem -.-
<YellowOnline> that's for 64-bit
<lanzelloth> or is there a better way?
<iKap> can anyone tell me if i can install sopcast on ubuntu?
<neverblue> undead, then go purchase a router, and you wont have any problem at all
<YellowOnline> for 32-bit: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<undead> neverblue -_-
<Flare183> DPic: you mean with the im stuff?
<luchador> how do i get sound to work on multiple programs for 7.10
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason:  forget the latter, just try what's on the ubuntuforum
<luchador> right now it will only work on the program i open first
<undead> any one can help me ?
<neverblue> undead, I just did, whats your next question ?
<Leila> Lundhador  what program is working now?
<DPic> Flare183: i've been to the isntall page for the ps3
<sarthor> pepperjack> in " /boot/grub/menu.lst" i can see this "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-5-generic root=UUID=0baf2a87-2aee-4d54-9bbd-837938fa97f9 ro quiet splash" what change i need? what shuld it me??
<pine> luchador:  make sure to use alsa
<Flare183> DPic: oh ok well it worked for me
<undead> never u buy  me a router
<undead> i had 1
<zoom> luchador>>> with alsa server
<pepperjack> sarthor: you just put the vga line after all that
<neverblue> undead I don't think so, good luck
<DPic> Falre183: for the alternate cd for hardy?
<sarthor> ok.
<sarthor> pepperjack> OK.
<phaedra> undead, Is it usb?
<Leila> Lunchador sudo alsaconf
<PriceChild> !hardy | DPic Flare183
<ubotu> DPic Flare183: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<pepperjack> sarthor: then hopefully reboot and all is well
<undead> phaedra yes modem usb
<Flare183> PriceChild: i know
<sarthor> pepperjack> trying.. thank  you friend.
<DPic> PriceChild, nobody there is responding
<Flare183> and plus i didn't say hardy he did
<luchador> i already have alsa
<luchador> i checked on synaptic
<phaedra> undead,  http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/
<Leila> type sudo alsaconf in a terminal
<undead> neverblue if u know how i listen a port on router i put router
<luchador> phaedra: Command not found.
<DPic> Flare183: Did you install hardy using the alternate CD on the ps3 ?
<undead> phaedra i need share the connection
<neverblue> undead what language do you speak, other than English ?
<undead> no install
<stephen-mason> that flash thing i see another one that work that was easyer?
<PriceChild> DPic, then be patient
<Flare183> DPic: nope used the alternative for gusty
<undead> u so nub
<pine> luchador:  if u play tunes on youtube it will use oss i think, and thus block audio /dev/dsp
<luchador> k
<YellowOnline> stephen-mason: just try what is on the ubuntuforum, forget the other
<luchador> but pine if i try to use ventrilo or any other program , it doesnt work either
<et-0nd> hi iam on youtube when i try to see a video i get message no java script or old flash in your pc , i have the latest flash what am i doing wrong
<Rufus> is there a way to have a dock on your desktop?
<pine> use applications that use alsa
<Flare183> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> cdrap
<Flare183> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luchador> yeah rufus, you can do it manually or use a program
<Flare183> Rufus: there is
<YellowOnline> et-0nd: : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2863873&postcount=1
<Rufus> can emerald or compiz do it
<luchador> how do i enable sound mixing?
<pine> which audio apps conflict ???
<luchador> any
<Flare183> !gnome-dock | Rufus
<luchador> like games
<ubotu> Rufus: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<pine> close firefox
<luchador> and vlc media player, other media players, ventrilo, etc
<Leila> lunchador try this pagehttp://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<pine> run a video in vlc or mplayer, and simultaneously run some music using xmms or mocp or somthing, they should play simultaneously
<pine> make sure every application is using alsa !
<luchador> im mainly trying to get stuff like video games or ventrilo
<Leila> Have you done a google search on those?
<luchador> yeah
<pine> ok , i think some video games still uses oss. that sucks
<pine> alsa is the future
<Flare183> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<luchador> can i force the programs to use alsa?
<Rufus> gnome-dock website is down
<Leila> L!
<pine> yeah most i think, check preferences » audio etc... choose alsa
<luchador> what if it isnt in the list
<luchador> can i edit it somehow to incluse alsa
<Leila> l
<pine> i can check vlc, hold on
<bkar2> how come my consoles uses large fonts? lest I remove the "splash" from menu.lst will I get a reasonable font size..
<slazer> Hello
<lanzelloth> does amarok run slow in gnome?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix /gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<Leila> lunch
<slazer> Please, could you tell me what is the RETURN value of [ 1 -le 2 ] ?
<slazer> is it 0 or 1 ?
<luchador> pine im not too concerned about vlc
<jacob_> how can i check my hotmail inbox with evolution?
<luchador> the main concern is to get this game and ventrilo to work at the same time
<luchador> hotmail doesnt work with thunderbird jacob_
<luchador> unless you want to pay
<luchador> if you use a gmail account you can
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix /gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<luchador> it depends on how old your account is actually jacob_
<HorizonXP> hey, i have this weird pattern in my titlebars when i use emerald themes.... any idea on how to fix this?
<jrib> slazer: google "advanced bash scripting guide" or try #bash
<lolers> I need some halp
<lolers> http://MEINE-GEILE-FREUNDIN.info/?id=62193581  That's my problem
<Narfster> hello
<astro76> !ops | lolers
<ubotu> lolers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<slazer> I did but its quite unclear there..they say it is REVERSED
<Narfster> cheez
<Narfster> i havn't done this in a while
<jrib> astro76: I'm guessing that is a bad link I do not want to click?
<astro76> jrib: not too bad but yeah
<et-0nd> Double click on the GetFlash file. Select "Run In Terminal"   i am tryin to install flash9 how do i do this run in terminal command
<luchador> hey et-0nd just go to the macromedia website and download the flash tar.gz for linux
<nat6138> et-ond: should be like sh installflashplayer.sh
<nat6138> Something like that.
<luchador> it has an installer in it that will run it all for you
<slazer> ok I apologise...
<HorizonXP> hey, i have this weird pattern in my titlebars when i use emerald themes.... any idea on how to fix this?
<prappl93> Hey all
<slazer> that query was really stupid..
<sarthor> pepperjack> i restart after making change in /boot/grup/menu.lst  seems like "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-5-generic root=UUID=0baf2a87-2aee-4d54-9bbd-837938fa97f9 ro vga=0x317", i think my laptp not accepting rehis resolution.. what will be lower resoluton than this??
<et-0nd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2863873&postcount=1  i am followin this tutorial i am in here i double click the getflash file then i dunno how to run it on terminal
<pepperjack> sarthor: what is the native res of your laptop?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix /gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/)
<prappl93> Good luck with all your errors, I am going to go now
<pine> check this one luchador: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?post_id=1708
<sarthor> pepperjack> 1024X768
<sarthor> it dont support more than this
<pine> if I were u you Id use a linux native application
<astro76> sarthor: I've heard the framebuffer was removed from the kernel, I can't get the vga options to work at all
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix /gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/) If someone does't help me, I have to reinstall ubuntu so help me
<pepperjack> sarthor: that res was 1024x768 at 16 depth.. one sec
<Switch^> guys, is there a way to program the following? at 7am my sound must be demuted
<astro76> Switch^: if you can come up with a command to do it you can use cron
<astro76> !cron | Switch^
<ubotu> Switch^: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jrib> Switch^: 'at' (or 'cron' if you want it to happen *every* morning, not just once) and 'amixer'
<Switch^> thanks jrib
<et-0nd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2863873&postcount=1  i am followin this tutorial i am in here i double click the getflash file then i dunno how to run it on terminal
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix /gpg-agent/enigmail? Errors at (http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/error/) If someone does't help me, I have to reinstall ubuntu so help me
<jrib> et-0nd: what did you download?
<pepperjack> sarthor: maybe vga=713  im not sure why that didnt work. is this onboard intel or another vid card?
<puffandstuff> hello
<sarthor> its del latitude x-300 laptop
<puffandstuff> anyof you have tried to compile the latest busybox ?
<sarthor> the small one with 14" screen
<jrib> et-0nd: I just read the post.  Forget about the script; I'll walk you through it real quick.  Join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<sarthor> pepperjack> the small one with 14" screen
<et-0nd> http://home.comcast.net/~ubuntume/nspluginwrapper-install-0-1.8.5-3.tar.gz  this one i open it then i double click it
<sarthor> pepperjack> its del latitude x-300 laptop
 * YellowOnline is off
<YellowOnline> bye bye
<nugz1212> hey whenever i try to launch package manager i get this error http://pastebin.ca/881070  for a kernel that i compiled, but did not install in kernelcheck, is there a way to manually remove it?
<ironfoot_495>  how do you register to php?
<mortuis99> is there a way to see what drives are mounted?
<pepperjack> mortuis99: mount command in terminal
<ixian_> how do you share folders in ubuntu? so other pcs on the network can access them?
<bkb> ixian nfs
<pine> mortuis99:  mount
<nugz1212> anyone know how to manually delete a kernel compiled in kernelcheck?
<Blinkiz> Am having problem downloading torrent (any filetype probably) into my mdadm mirror disks and at the same time using XFS and dmcrypt on the drive. Does anyone know if XFS+dmcrypt+md-mirror is a bad combo?
<HorizonXP> hey, is there any way to get Gutsy's font to look good?
<sarthor> pepperjack> you meant "vga=0x713"
<mkquist> HorizonXP: what do u mean by 'good'
<mkquist> HorizonXP: more MS like maybe?
<Blinkiz> Am having problem downloading torrent (any filetype probably) into my mdadm mirror disks and at the same time using XFS and dmcrypt on the drive. Does anyone know if XFS+dmcrypt+md-mirror is a bad combo? ext3+dmcrypt+md-mirror works on my other drive. Does it exist a irc channel for software raid?
<HorizonXP> mkquist: I guess maybe, yeah
<pepperjack> sarthor: no. i normally use the hex value but you can do vga=713 *shrugs* sorry not sure what problem youre seeing
<HorizonXP> mkquist: right now, if I visit a page that uses Times as a font, it looks pretty ugly
<mortuis99> when i do a mount -a i get Failed to mount '/dev/hda5': Invalid argument
<mortuis99> The device '/dev/hda5' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<mortuis99> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<mortuis99> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<mortuis99> NTFS signature is missing.
<FloodBot2> mortuis99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pine> ixian: u can create a folder with group permissions
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Switch^> 'nother question, how to mute your volume in terminal?
<niekie> Hey everyone, anyone know how to discover if a processor is 64-bit? The sales-person said no, but I have a suspicion it is.
<Cpudan80> Im having a problem with my sound, it says /dev/dsp device busy
<ixian_> HorizonXP: try this .fonts.conf file here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4456&highlight=ugly+fonts it made my fonts look better, especially in firefox
<Cpudan80> So no sounds play
<pine> and add all users to that group that u want having access to it
<Cpudan80> This is in VMware
<mkquist> HorizonXP: u could try this page... http://www.sharpfonts.com/
<RockinRick> .. can someone help me with an installation problem, or point me to where to find advice, 7.10 on Compaq Evo? thanks ..
<nugz1212> does anyone know how to delete a kernel, its giving me an error in synaptic
<nugz1212> it hasnt been installed yet though
<astro76> niekie: do you know what it is? if not what does 'grep model /proc/cpuinfo' tell you?
<niekie> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz
<niekie> Wait.
<niekie> model: 14
<niekie> modelmodel name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz
<niekie> model		: 14
<niekie> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2080  @ 1.73GHz
<niekie> Ergh, sorry about that.
<HorizonXP> ixian_: that's from 2004... that still good for gutsy?
<niekie> Anyway, it's dual core.
<niekie> That's about all I know.
<niekie> It also says:
<niekie> clflush size	: 64
<ixian_> HorizonXP: i used it on my gutsy desktop and it worked.. havent tried it on my laptop yet though
<ixian_> made firefox fonts much more bearable
<HorizonXP> ixian_: i'll give it a shot
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> is ubuntu developed by raging morons?
<LimCore> or is there some other reason for making gpg horrible un user freindly  by myssing defqault key server
<astro76> niekie: it's 32bit
<niekie> astro76: sure?
<astro76> yes
<jpatrick> LimCore: yes, we're all mad
<niekie> Some site says 64.
<astro76> niekie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core
<LimCore> jpatrick: can we make you less mad?
<LimCore> jpatrick: ubuntu was supposed to be user friendly
<lenscape> where can I find docs on configuring the network on ubuntu server?
<Patchak> I installed the lame codec, but I cannot find the full path to it? Anyone knows how to find that path?
<niekie> astro76: that also says there are 64-bit versions of it.
<jpatrick> LimCore: don't think so, we develop Ubuntu isn't that madness enough ;)
<kahrytan> Patchak➲ whereis lame in terminal
<niekie> Oh, I see.
<Patchak> kahrytan, humm says lame is not installled, weird I was sure to have installed it
<sarthor> pepperjack> thank you 713 Worked..
<sarthor> pepperjack> Now i want to disable my GUI at start up? and want to start it with gdm
<niekie> astro76: oh well, guess this thing needs replacement in 2038 then :P
<luchador> what is the other windows emulator besides wine?
<kahrytan> Patchak➲  locate lame
<Patchak> kahrytan it suggest to type something to install it right away, is there anything else called lame, or there is only the codec to be installed?
<Switch^> luchador: wine is no emulator
<luchador> you know what i mean Switch^
<kahrytan> Patchak➲  not a binary .. lib
<luchador> a compatibility layer for linux
<luchador> sorry
<chaosrl> hey guys, is it a really bad idea to manually install the Catalyst 8.1 ATi drivers?
<jack-desktop> how can i find out what program is using my sound?
<b4l74z4r> where are the various codecs installed in ubuntu 7.10?
<Flare183> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jack-desktop> "The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?"
<jack-desktop> how can i find that out?
<Patchak> kahrytan, what do you mean? the codec really does not seem to be there should I install it as suggested or that will install something else??
<faern> why does my newly installed ubuntu server ask me for a cd whenever I want to install something? I want it to use internet :P
<NemesisUK> chaosrl,  nope installed the 8.1's with no problems
 * LimCore  bitchslaps nvidia developers for freezing on VT switching
<kahrytan> Patchak➲  locate libmp3lame in terminal
<Flare183> faern: because you have the thing on synaptic
<Switch^> luchador: for games you can use cedega, otherwise vm; and there's also crossover
<chaosrl> NemesisUK: did you install using this guide? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<Flare183> !language | LimCore (please don't respond)
<ubotu> LimCore (please don't respond): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flare183> LimCore: Just act
 * LimCore casts pussify level +3 on Flare183.   zero effect
<Naisenu> Grr. Hello. Firefox appears to be running, yet not running. I get the error message: "Firefox is already running, but not responding. To open a new window you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart the system." I have already done a "sudo killall firefox" command and restarted X. Is there anything other than a full reboot that can allow me to run Firefox again?
<NemesisUK> chaosrl,  yes
<Patchak> kahrytan, no results
<chaosrl> NemesisUK, ok, thanks! i'll give it a shot
<PriceChild> !offtopic > LimCore (see the pm from ubotu)
<pine> jack-desktop:      try     lsof | grep -i aud
<kahrytan> Patchak➲ install libmp3lame then
<ordinary> hello world
<NemesisUK> chaosrl, np mate and good luck
<Flare183> Naisenu: open the system monitor and then kill it
<Flare183> !hi | ordinary
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<ordinary> hi @ all
<astro76> Naisenu: killall firefox && killall firefox-bin
<chaosrl> NemesisUK, sorry, just one more question: were you one with suspend/hibernate problems before the update, and if you were, did they fix those problems for you? i'm very hopeful...:P
<ubotu> ordinary: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jack-desktop> pine: how do i use this thing, what is it telling me?
<astro76> Naisenu: the firefox-bin is what you missed ;)
<frojnd> how can I open UDP/TCP port 7999 for 192.168.2.10 ?  and named that port: name1
<ordinary> can somebody help me; i use xchat but i want to change to an other server
<kahrytan> Patchak➲  would would be apt-get install lame
<NemesisUK> chaosrl, no never had those problems
<pepperjack> sarthor: few diff ways. one is to simply remove the executable bit from the script like sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm   the technicallly correct way is to i suppose sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove then you could sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults to restore it. anyway once its set to not start if you use update-rc.d you can then just launch it with a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Naisenu> "ERROR: garbage process ID "firefox"."
<chaosrl> NemesisUK, ok. thanks again!
<pine> jack-desktop:      on the console, type this command $ lsof | grep -i audio
<Flare183> ordinary: type in /connect to (server name)
<CVirus> Does ubuntu provide a way to install it from windows ?
<faern> Flare183, "The thing"?
<Patchak> cool thanks
<jack-desktop> pine, yes i understand that, but how does this solve my problem?
<PriceChild> !wubi | CVirus
<ubotu> CVirus: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ordinary> i see, thx
<sarthor> pepperjack> let me check
<CVirus> PriceChild: thanks
<Flare183> faern: sorry the cd thingy (I can't remember what it is called)
<Naisenu> ty Astro: Btw what does the dual && do?
<astro76> Naisenu: hmm dunno what that is, do ps aux | grep firefox, then kill all the resultant process IDs (except the one for the grep you just ran)
<faern> Flare183, is it some settings to only allow to install from cd?
<astro76> Naisenu: it does the second command if the first is successful, maybe the first failed
<insanelyconfused> why wont my VirtualBox OSE let me run a virtual box or let me install the driver i am supposedly missing?
<Naisenu> i did the same two on two lines and that appears to have worked
<Flare183> faern: yeap get rid of them
<pine> it will list open files being used by every app, so when u grep files that have something to do with with audio
<faern> Flare183, where are they located?
<nugz1212> can someone help me with my synaptic problem? http://pastebin.ca/881070
<nugz1212> i really need help
<Flare183> faern: in synaptics repo. settings
<Patchak> kahrytan, how can I know where it's installed?locate libmp3lame still does not get results, do I need to reboot
<kahrytan> Patchak➲  then you didnt install it
<nugz1212> i have no idea wats going on, dpkg and apt-get and synaptic all arent working
<astro76> Patchak: the locate database is only updated once daily, do sudo updatedb
<RockinRick> .. can someone help me with an installation problem, 7.10 onto Compaq Evo P4 1.8 desktop? msg me if you like, thanks ..
<PriceChild> RockinRick, what is the problem?
<RockinRick> install runs extemely slowly
<pine> this ws better    lsof | grep -i sound
<nugz1212> can someone help me with my synaptic problem? I get this error when i try to launch http://pastebin.ca/881070
<RockinRick> Win2K, Knoppix, work great, 7.04 and 7.10 sit there for hours
<pine> i tried to open up several audio applications playing simultaneous and they all showed up
<MystaMax> hello, I was looking for a way to stop X server from running at startup, I found this command "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" is this correct?
<astro76> MystaMax: yes that looks good
<RockinRick> hardware conflict of some sort? any suggestions?
<Switch^> I need a script to play a song
<Switch^> a specific song
<pine> nugz1212:    try   apt-get -f install
<RockinRick> 10 minutes for mouse pointer position to update for example
<MystaMax> astro76, thanks. I'll try it
<nugz1212> i dont wnat to install it
<PriceChild> RockinRick, how much ram?
<Patchak> astro76, that did it thanks
<pine> that can solve mysterious problems with apt
<PriceChild> RockinRick, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<ordinary>  /connect to de.quakenet.org Port 6667 doesn't work
<nugz1212> still get same error
<pine> try:   apt-get update --fix-missing
<pine> or  apt-get update --fix-broken
<frawfraw> will anyone browse to 91.155.238.61 and tell me if you can see my router?
<Enron> why do you can hax0r us
<pine> cant you remove that hydra2 package ??????????+
<RockinRick> 256M
<RockinRick> too small?
<frawfraw> enron: no, so you can tell me if my firewall is allowign traffic
<astro76> RockinRick: for the livecd yes that's too small
<astro76> !alternate | RockinRick
<ubotu> RockinRick: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<syntaxerror55> frawfraw, I don't think it is.
<frawfraw> syntaxerror55: thanks
<Enron> it's dead as a rock
<pine> jack-desktop ????????
<frawfraw> Enron: back to the drawing board :(
<RockinRick> thanks, I'll give it a try
<Dandre> hi,
<jack-desktop> pine: i logged off and back on, i don't have the problem anymoer.
<pine> jack-desktop: if the audio device is busy, it means that applicatin is using oss instead of alsa
<RockinRick> I don't think there was more than that on a old P3 550 machine I have it running on, but I could be mistaken
<Symmetria> hrm, if I do a vgdisplay, I see:   Free  PE / Size       71757 / 280.30 GB
<Dandre> why can't I run a shell script from nautilus by double clicking on it?
<jack-desktop> pine: mplayer and vlc use oss?
<pine> jack-desktop:  when u play youtube that usaully happends
<Symmetria> how do I grow my file system or extend it to actually USE that
<astro76> RockinRick: probably not that was typical of machines at that time
<Symmetria> (xfs)
<pine> no both mplayer and vlc should use alsa
<nugz1212> k i think that fixed it
<nat6138> jack-desktop: I can play Mplayer and listen to music.
<slugone> i have a few dark themes that use white fonts, however on some websites the white fonts blend into the background...is there a quick fix for this
<Dandre> the script is executable
<pine> alsa is the shit,, great stuff
<syntaxerror55> !ohmy | pine
<ubotu> pine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Blinkiz> Am currently copying alot of files from one drive to another drive inside my computer. Does it exist a tool like "iftop" (for network) that will let me see the transfer speed in realtime?
<pine> ?
<Dandre> but it opens in a text editor instead of being run
<RockinRick> runs great on that one, Dell piece of junk, found all hardware, runs better than Windows above NT4
<syntaxerror55> pine, it's a rule not to sware in here.
<pine> that was no swearing, its an expression !
<slugone> i have a few dark themes that use white fonts, however on some websites the white fonts blend into the background...is there a quick fix for this
 * syntaxerror55 laughs
<slugone> pine has a point
<pine> it means its a great thing ffs
<slugone> sorta
<syntaxerror55> !repeat | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EADG_> Blinkiz: saidar will.
<slugone> repeat
<stdin> pine: whatever you want to call it, don't do it
<RockinRick> Astro76, ubotu, Prince ... thanks
<syntaxerror55> RockinRick, ubotu is a bot ;D
<RockinRick> PriceChild that is
<astro76> RockinRick: enjoy
<pine> jeez, ok darlings
<RockinRick> oh
<nugz1212> nvm pine im still getting the error, apt-get update and fix-missing complete sucessfully though
<pine> hm
<nugz1212> its for a kernel i compilied in kernel check that complteted sucessfully, but didnt install
<syntaxerror55> pine, I didn't say I thought it was a good rule. :|
<pine> cant you remove the package ?
<RockinRick> Windows licenses are becoming overwhelming, so I'm trying to get away with as much Linux as I can
<slugone> i have a few dark themes that use white fonts, however on some websites the white fonts blend into the background...is there a quick fix for this
<nugz1212> no dont think so
<syntaxerror55> !patience | slugone
<ubotu> slugone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pine> remove it: apt-ger --purge remove hydra2
<nat6138> slugone: Force firefox to use its own colors.
<syntaxerror55> slugone, stop repeating yourself. Generally, repeat once every ten minutes.
<Blinkiz> EADG_: Aaaa, nice little tool. I like it! Thanks :)
<pine> if its crucial package it will warn you, dont worry
<EADG_> n/p
<syntaxerror55> Mm|Spunky, sorry about last night. I forgot about how to tell you to come back. D:
<nugz1212> says it cant find an archive for it
<pine> so i cant be removed ?
<Mm|Spunky> haha
<Mm|Spunky> it's all good
<slugone> ahhh thank you ......sry i would stop repeating myself if someone said hold on or something......typing !repeat at me cuz i use the same line 3 times in 10 minutes is fairly unfriendly......and i know it can get busy in here.....and i new the question could be answered in less then 5 words
<nugz1212> guess it cant
<syntaxerror55> Mm|Spunky, well, I knew, but I forgot to tell you.
<Mm|Spunky> it's fone don't worry about it
<Mm|Spunky> fine*
<syntaxerror55> ok.
<Switch^> will this script work? cd Bureaublad
<Switch^> music123 heyjulie.mp3 2.mp3 3.mp3 4.mp3
<pine> do : apt-get --purge remove hydra [and press tab]
<lanzelloth> video files help: color gets messed up on mplayer, installed the gstreamer codecs
<Flare183> Can i connect to internet through a USB cable?
<pine> do : so it will auto complete the correct package name
<Switch^> Flare183: if you use a usb modem
<slugone> thanks a million nat6138...that helped ALOT
<nat6138> No problem. lol
<nugz1212> does nothing
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here having issues with flash objects not showing up on webpages using 64bit gutsy and flash9?
<pine> ok do like this then: dpkg -l  | grep -i hydra
<pine> anything ?
<nugz1212> yeah you want me to paste it?
<lanzelloth> FunnyLookinHat: see title
<nugz1212> ii  linux-headers-2.6.24-hydra2                2.6.24-hydra2-10.00.Custom         Header files related to Linux kernel, specif
<nugz1212> iHR linux-image-2.6.24-hydra2                  2.6.24-hydra2-10.00.Custom
<lanzelloth> FunnyLookinHat: topic**
<LinChapulin> Hi all
<Flare183> Can i connect to internet through a USB cable?
<FunnyLookinHat> lanzelloth, yeah this is slightly different from that issue...  but thanks  : )
<Flare183> through dsl
<lanzelloth> FunnyLookinHat: o ok
<pine> no do now : dpkg --purge hydra.....
<FunnyLookinHat> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<lanzelloth> help! color messed up (i installed gstreamer codecs)
<pine> no do now : dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.24-hydra2
<pine> you can tab there ..
<nugz1212> still does nothing
<pine> did u press tab ?
<nugz1212> yeah
<et-0nd> hi i i have asus vga driver v451 on cd, when i am on windows i just install with cd how can i install the vga driver on ubuntu
<pine> and it auto completed is self ?
<nugz1212> yeah
<pine> ok you need to remove that package somehow
<nat6138> et-0nd: Try the restricted drivers manager in system settings.
<pine> what does it say
<motogato> server irc.netvidso.pt
<nugz1212> pressing enter says to reinstall the package
<motogato> irc.netvisao.pt
<pine> try : dpkg -r linux-image-2.6.24-hydra2
<rsk> et-0nd: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<nugz1212> still says to reinstall it
<motogato> \server irc.netvisao.pt
<astro76> motogato: /server
<Symmetria> woot
<Symmetria> I got it working
<Symmetria> /dev/mapper/SAN1-SAN1
<Symmetria>                       4.5T  1.2M  4.5T   1% /diskspace
<et-0nd> i did that et-0nd: Try the restricted drivers manager in system settings. now i get warnin to restart my pc
<et-0nd> ok i will restart my pc
<nat6138> et-0nd: Restart the computer, it will be enabled on the next boot.
<rsk> et-0nd: it's not a warning, just restart for it to work
<et-0nd> thanx
<b4l74z4r> does mplayer use xine or the gstreamer?
<rsk> b4l74z4r: none
<rsk> b4l74z4r: mplayer uses ffmpeg
<pine> ok try this
<rsk> b4l74z4r: why wondering ?
<b4l74z4r> but i have gstreamer ffmpeg
<nat6138> Basically the same thing.
<rsk> sure gstreamer can use ffmpeg
<rsk> any app can
<pine> dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq  linux-image-2.6.24-hydra2
<pine> nugz try that one
<b4l74z4r> can there be a conflict between gstreamer ffmpeg and the mplayer ffmpeg?
<nugz1212> doing it
<rsk> b4l74z4r: no
<b4l74z4r> ok, thnx for the help
<nugz1212> okay it said that it assumes theres no files installed
<nugz1212> then it said removing linux image blah blah blah
<nugz1212> then it went back to enter command thingy
<nugz1212> okay synaptic is working
<pine> cool :)
<nugz1212> thanks alot pine
<underwatercow> Does anyone know where evolution saves its stored passwords?
<pine> ~/user/.evolution  ?
<syntaxerror55> underwatercow, I suppose you looked in ~/.evolution
<astro76> underwatercow: not sure but look in gnome keyring
<angah> hi..got this prob > http://jasper.pastebin.com/m4e0b5398 ..line 13 is pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.save
<underwatercow> syntaxerror55, pine, astro76: I backup all files from .evolution and .gconf/apps/.evolution (I think it was), and it still doesn't have the saved passwords when I restore
<angah> why?
<angah> is use gutsy.
<astro76> underwatercow: as I said my guess would be gnome keyring
<sarthor> pepperjack> i think the best way in ubuntu do disable gui mode we have to edit "/etc/X11/default-display-manager" and comment that line that telling gdm is the default display manager
<underwatercow> astro76: Is that located elsewhere?
<astro76> underwatercow: system > admin > keyring manager
<sarthor> pepperjack> thank you for helping me as well as others.
<Starnestommy> angah: looks like an error in /etc/network/interfaces
<angah> Starnestommy: ya iknow..anything wrong with this command pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.save ?
<underwatercow> astro76: there is nothing there...
<angah> Starnestommy: i follow using wiki ubuntu
<ferric84> When I run a "top" in 7.10, the majority of the time mixer_applet2 is taking up 90-99% of my CPU resources, at which point I restart the process and it's ok for a while... anyone hear of this?
<pine> angah: what does your /etc/interfaces file look like ?????
<usr13_> pine: I think it's /etc/network/interfaces
<pine> yeah i mean /etc/network/interfaces
<angah> pine: http://jasper.pastebin.com/m7c540964
<angah> pine: i using wifi to connect
<angah> pine: so comment line 12 because that error
<pine> yeah i saw, but according to failure notification u have some tiny error in conf
<zoobox> can I download the source for a program with Synaptic?
<usr13_> zoobox: no
<astro76> zoobox: apt-get source packagename
<mrpockets> is Emerald theme manager installed by default, or where does one get it?
<underwatercow> Anyone have any other ideas? I'm sure I found the evolution password file before... but I haven't the foggiest where I saw it...
<usr13_> zoobox: Sorry, I'm wrong.
<pine> send me your /etc/network/interfaces file
<usr13_> zoobox: Was thinking of tarballs, (compile from source).
<underwatercow> 4 out of 3 people don't understand fractions either I hear
<astro76> zoobox: you'll need to enable the source repos first
<syntaxerror55> underwatercow: I booted into Ubuntu to try to find it for you.
<zoobox> usr13_, wrong?
<underwatercow> syntaxerror55: thanks, I would appreciate it
<zoobox> yes I have checked the checbox source in the repos-dialog box and pressed reload
<syntaxerror55> underwatercow: ack, there's -nearly- nothing in it since I've never launched evolution. :| sorry.
<astro76> zoobox: I don't think you can use synaptic, apt-get source packagename will download that packages source to the current directory
<angah> pine: on it's way
<usr13_> astro76: zoobox: Oh, it DOES download tarballs.  Very good.  "Learn something every day!"  :)
<zoobox> astro76: aha, I can't use synaptic to get the sourcecode and must apt-get source gcalctool instead ?
<zoobox> or?
<astro76> yes
<underwatercow> syntaxerror55: *sigh* I know it's here SOMEWHERE!!! thanks anyway
<jordan> hello, does anyone know what i should have in my asound.conf for a creative xmod
<jordan> ?
<underwatercow> syntaxerror55: if it was in .evolution or .gconf/apps/evolution, then I should be getting it in my backup... which makes me think that it might be elsewhere...
<Aloha> sometimes my net connection will go stale and i have to reconnect, is this a popular problem?
<HorizonXP> hey, i followed ubotu's instructions for setting up libdvdcss to playback DVDs, but it still doesn't work. Instead, gxine gives me "Read error from: Error reading from DVD." when it gets past the menu, and into the actual movie
<jordan> Aloha: are you connecting directly to a modem or to a router?
<Aloha> jordan, wireless access point
<pine> aloha: ive experienced that thing before, jusst do a : dhclent eth0
<jeferson_> hei ninguem fala portugues aqui?
<pine> dhclient eth0
<astro76> !pt | jeferson_
<ubotu> jeferson_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HorizonXP> hey, i followed ubotu's instructions for setting up libdvdcss to playback DVDs, but it still doesn't work. Instead, gxine gives me "Read error from: Error reading from DVD." when it gets past the menu, and into the actual movie
<jeferson_> ok
<astro76> HorizonXP: please don't repeat... I'd try VLC
<jeferson_> mas como faço isso?
<HorizonXP> astro76: VLC just stops playback at the same point
<usr13_> Where do I find ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.md5 or ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.sha
<zoobox> astro76/usr13_ should I use the build-dep option too?
<HorizonXP> astro76: totem just says it doesn't ahve the right codecs
<usr13_> Checksum for 7.10
<mario> Ciao, ho appena creato una le chiavi di cifratura con pgp per cifrare dei dati e sono riuscito a cifrare solo con il comando da console, non esiste nulla integrato in nautilus che permetta di fare ciò? ho notato cmq che è possibile decifrare da nautilus
<astro76> !it | mario
<ubotu> mario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mario> osp sorry
<jeferson_> aguem fala em portugues?
<astro76> HorizonXP: it wouldn't happen to be a new movie would it ?
<Pici> !br | jeferson_
<ubotu> jeferson_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HorizonXP> astro76: Chappelle Show, Season 2?
<HorizonXP> astro76: 2004
<astro76> HorizonXP: probably not it then, but try something else too
<Daenyth> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine I have, and when I try to start it either normally or in safe graphics mode, the machine cuts power and starts rebooting
<HorizonXP> ok, will do
<snow_ru> hi
<Ace_NoOne> hi there! I just made a friend install Ubuntu - but after quite some painful research, it seems that dual monitors (especially with different resolutions) are still a huge issue
<Ace_NoOne> can you guys confirm that, or are we just lost?
<snow_ru> I want to use svn client. Which package I have to install ?
<Flare183> Ace_NoOne: your right have some issures
<Flare183> issues*
<neverblue> Ace_NoOne, dual monitors are supports, matters what video card
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and have no sound output from the motherboard (all the hardware works fine). Can anyone help me?
<Flare183> neverblue is right
<neverblue> s/supports/supported/
<Flare183> !svn | snow_ru
<ubotu> snow_ru: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Daenyth> Does anyone have any idea what could cause my issue
<snow_ru> Flare183, I know about svn
<neverblue> snow_ru, u use svn from command line
<pine> daenyth::  you sure you are booting from cdrom ?????? bios
<Ace_NoOne> "some issues"? so with some effort, it can be made to work in a fully satisfying fashion?
<snow_ru> neverblue, yes, I want to use svn from the command line
<neverblue> snow_ru, man svn
<Flare183> snow_ru: oh ok then use the termnial to use svn
<snow_ru> hmm
<snow_ru> I havne't got svn
<Flare183> man svn
<Daenyth> pine: I'm using a smart boot manager floppy to boot the cdrom. I get to the first screen where I choose how to boot the livecd, and when I choose to start, it cuts power
<neverblue> ok Flare, you can help him
<Flare183> sudo apt-get install svn
<xomp> anyone know if it's possible to use a blackberry with ubuntu? Looks about impossible according to google..
<bobbyyu> I need some help: when I minimise a window, it disappears (it doesn't go into the bottom panel)
<neverblue> since u repeat everything I say :D
<astro76> snow_ru: if you type svn it should tell you what package to install to get it, but the package is subversion
<Flare183> neverblue: oops sorry about that
<snow_ru> Flare183, How can I man svn while I haven't got svn installed ?????
<snow_ru> astro76, thank you
<Flare183> snow_ru: you can't i don't think
<Daenyth> could the boot floppy be causing the issue?
<Aloha> snow_ru, sudo apt-get install subversion
<neverblue> 'aptitude search svn' should help you snow_ru
<neverblue> or subversion*
<flush_> yo my damn ntp wont keep synchronization, i have to run "ntpdate 192.168.0.1" and even when ntpd is running, it wont keep sync
<flush_> any ideas?
<nemilar> flush_: did you check your ntp.conf?
<nemilar> might be using the wrong ip
<pine> ntpd have issues with kernels < 2.6.8
<Daenyth> pine: could it be related to the hardware I have?
<pine> check /var/log/daemon.log
<Logan428> I'm running Feisty, and have no sound output from the motherboard (all the hardware works fine). Can anyone help me?
<flush_> nemilar
<nemilar> Logan428: do you have two soundcards installed?
<flush_> http://allpr0h.eyh.ca/wtfx0r/ntp.conf thats my config file..
<Logan428> Nemilar: No, just the one (it's the integrated chip on the motherboard)
<nemilar> flush_: did you set that up yourself?  it's way different from the default
<pine> Logan428: have u enabled the integrated sound card in bios ??
<Rufus> where is the screenlets directory located? as by default
<Logan428> Pine: bollocks, knew I forgot something. Thanks, back soon if that isn't it :)
<flush_> nemilar yea..
<flush_> its the ntp.conf file from another box here running ubuntu 7.06
<Rufus> does anyone know?
<flush_> and it works on this one
<nemilar> flush_: true, hmm
<flush_> why wouldnt it work on 7.10
<flush_> cause its annoying man.. i dont know why it wont work
<pine> Logan check : lspci | grep -i audio
<nemilar> flush_: I'm assuming your driftfile is correct and all
<pine> what does it say ?
<flush_> nemilar what is the driftfile.. sorry im such a newb
<nemilar> flush_: the default location for the driftfile is /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift
<flush_> nemilar copy
<flush_> and whats the drif file used for ?
<nemilar> flush_: do 'ls -l /etc/ntp/drift'
<pine> Daenyth: sorry pal., not very good with hardware stuff, but try another installation cd
<flush_> nemilar /etc/ntp/ directory doesnt exist actually..
<Daenyth> mm
<hummel> sdf
<nemilar> flush_: it has somethingto do with the local clock's frequency, not entirely sure to be honest
<Rufus> when i use nano to edit sources.list, where is it located
<pine>  usually for me some inst cds desnt work
<flush_> k
<ppibburr> /etc/apt
<ppibburr> rufus
<nemilar> flush_: see if /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift exists, and if so, set that as the drift file and restart ntpd
<flush_> nemilar just did it
<flush_> u think it should work okay from now ?
<Rufus> thanks
<nemilar> flush_: perhaps ;)  it certainly fixed a problem with the configuration..whether it was the only problem, who's to say? ;)
<nemilar> flush_: ntpd doesn't always give me the most accurate clock, it usually goes off by about a minute per week for some reason.
<flush_> nemilar roger
<flush_> well
<flush_> cause the other ubuntu 7.06 box keeps sync 24/7 all year long.. just having some issues here
<nemilar> so instead I have rdate run once a day, which keeps my clock in check
<psilocyde> Can someone help me with putting my P/W 3945 card into monitor mode?
<Logan428> pine: Was set to Auto (option was that or disabled) so I left it as Auto, no effect
<flush_> i have ipcop box which gets clock from pool.ntp.org and then broadcast it on the lan
<flush_> rdate
<pine> ok check:  lspci | grep -i audio
<nemilar> flush_: sounds like your setup should work
<flush_> ill read
<nemilar> flush_: rdate isn't the preferred way of doing things...I just did it as a quick-fix
<flush_> yea it always worked.. since i dont know when, few weeks maybe it started to desynch
<flush_> kk
<Logan428> pine: It displays it as a device....
<pine> paste the result
<ta1> I recently moved some pci cards around inside my ubuntu box.. now when I plugin my flash drive it says i'm not priveledged to mount it.. how do I fix this?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hello - I'm looking to build or download an Ubuntu LiveCD that can boot to RAM and found this article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM. Unfortunately, I'm not even an intermediate user yet, so I don't understand: what does it mean by '/casper' on my hard disk - that sounds like an absolute path to me, but I don't remember any /casper directory on my filesystem. Is it some special partition or something>
<Logan428> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Logan428> 01:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11
<pine> ok now try: lsmod | grep -i Bt878
<flush_> nemilar thanks btw
<pine> or: lsmod | grep -i MCP61
<Logan428> Pine: Neither did anything?
<pine> try as root: alsaconf
<lowlux> WHY ARE THEY NOT FXING THE 200 FREAKING BUGS IN 7.10?
<velko> Logan428, you have to call lsmod as root (using sudo)
<lowlux> this is worse then widoes/
<Nihilist_Nerd> Whoa
<rsk> lowlux: to annoy you
<Nihilist_Nerd> 200?
<Logan428> pine: I seriously have no idea how to do things as root :(
<rsk> lowlux: and please dont troll
<Nihilist_Nerd> That's not bad going!
<lowlux> 60 and counting.
<lowlux> fix the damn bugs
<pine> run alsaconf, its easy and straight forward
<Nihilist_Nerd> Lowlux: 200 bugs sounds very good for a whole operating system to me.
<Nihilist_Nerd> You fix the damn bugs,.
<Kggk> I'll fix the damn bugs
<lowlux> 7.04 runs fine but 7.10 is pure crap!
<rsk> pine: isn't alsaconf removed ?
<velko> Logan428, the command pine gave you but just prepended with sudo, like "sudo lsmod | grep -i bt878"
<pine> i have gusty and i have alsaconf
<Logan428> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<lowlux> non of my windows has the X anymore.
<stunatra> Anyone know of a good program to log bandwidth being used?
<rsk> pine: can you chek what package it came from?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to set a default secret key AFTER  keypair has been created?
<velko> stunatra, i use vnstat - it's command line and very simple
<bascule> stunatra: gkrellm works for me
<pine> ok try, : sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<ta1> Insuff priveledge to mount flash drive.. how do I fix?
<rsk> pine: i already have that
<lowlux> how do i backup this stupid system before it crashes?
<pine> ok try, : sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<kahrytan> This channel is completely useless. 3 problems .. no one answers.
<ppibburr> lowlux:
<Logan428> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Daenyth> ta1: use sudo
<pine> apt-get install alsa-tools
<ta1> kahrytan: no kidding :)
<pine> sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<lowlux> i have over 100 problems...
<rsk> ok dont have alsa tools
<ppibburr> kahrytan: whats the question?
<rsk> let's c
<Daenyth> kahrytan: I've found the best way to get support in here is to threaten installing windows
<th0r> does anyone know of a third clock in ubuntu besides the hwclock and 'date'?
<vbabiy_laptop> Hey does any use acx111 wireless card with ubuntu 7.10
<kahrytan> Daenyth➲  lmao
<bascule> vbabiy_laptop: acx100
<ppibburr> lowlux: what problems?
<rsk> ok not in there either pine thanks anyway
<Daenyth> the sad thing is that I'm not even joking
<ta1> Daenyth: Normally I can mount by clicking on the drive icons on the panel.. I want to fix it, not work around it
<Logan428> pine: Got alsa-tools, now what?
<vbabiy_laptop> because i have one it show the wireless networks but it won't connect to any
<lowlux> right now the damn X on the windows is gone.
<vbabiy_laptop> bascule: no acx111
<kahrytan> Daenyth➲ Frustrating ain't it?
<xomp> anyone know if it's possible to use a blackberry with ubuntu? Looks about impossible according to google.. I promise to install Windows 95 and abandon linux for ever if nobody helps me :)
<ppibburr> the close 'x'?
<lowlux> yes
<bascule> vbabiy_laptop: doesn't work with network manager, have to go manual, I have acx100
<Daenyth> ta1: what panel? what de? what wm? did you change anything?
<th0r> xomp you'll be happier with windows
<Daenyth> meh
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to set a default secret key AFTER  keypair has been created? So I can sign something with --clearisng
<ppibburr> lowlux: minimalize and restore are ther
<vbabiy_laptop> bascule: and it work fine out of the box when you do it manually
<lowlux> noting.
<rsk> pine: i can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com either
<bascule> vbabiy_laptop: sure
<pine> do you have : alsamixer
<lowlux> noting is there.
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hello - I'm looking to build or download an Ubuntu LiveCD that can boot to RAM and found this article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM. Unfortunately, I'm not even an intermediate user yet, so I don't understand: what does it mean by '/casper' on my hard disk - that sounds like an absolute path to me, but I don't remember any /casper directory on my filesystem. Is it some special partition or something?
<ppibburr> lowlux: the title bar is there?
<pine> sudo alsamixer
<lowlux> no.
<vbabiy_laptop> bascule: thanks I will give it try and see what happens
<hp> oi gente
<rsk> pine: i have alsamixer
<ppibburr> Nerd: /casper is on the live cd
<xomp> th0r, I know, but I like linux too! It's an okay guy :)
<pine> enable: master and pcm
<hp> tem br
<pine> press m
<ta1> Daenyth: the gnome panel at top/bottom.. moved 2 pci cards then the problem started... DE? WM?
<pine> raise volume
<Stepa1> I need help getting access to my windows files.  I have a virus and i cant boot.  I had 2 drives.  Right now i am using my live cd.  i can get access (i mounted) my second drive, but that just had back up and none of the things i wanted.  The first drive is the one with the windows system on it, and I cannot mount it.
<rsk> no i know howto use alsamixer
<rsk> but i need alsaconf
<pine> ah ok
<rsk> :)
<phaedra> !br | hp
<ubotu> hp: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ppibburr> lowlux: alt-f3
<bascule> vbabiy_laptop: I have a 5 line bash script called neton.sh, firewall and iwconfig lines, I sudo ./neton.sh , easy as that
<Logan428> Pine: I've been told to do all that once already, didn't help
<rsk> to select one audiocard
<matthijs> Hi, we need to get our software into syntaptic, is there anyone here who could help?
<pine> ok heres what i did when i didnt have alsaconf
<pc> hi
<vbabiy_laptop> can i see that script
<bascule> vbabiy_laptop: sure
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: it could be a pathname
<pc> kirm  ba naw gali hamutan
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to set a default secret key AFTER  keypair has been created? So I can sign something with --clearsign
<pine> first u remove alsa-base.... then u install alsa from source
<Nihilist_Nerd> ppibburr: Thanks, but then why does it say 'Please copy these files from the LiveCD to /casper on your hard disk.'?
<stunatra> thanks velko
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: i would be looking for what needs mounted there
<Stepa1>  I need help getting access to my windows files.  I have a virus and i cant boot.  I had 2 drives.  Right now i am using my live cd.  i can get access (i mounted) my second drive, but that just had back up and none of the things i wanted.  The first drive is the one with the windows system on it, and I cannot mount it.
<pine> Logan i think u need to run : sudo alsaconf
<Logan428> Pine: Command not found
<Nihilist_Nerd> overclucker: You mean copy the files from the /casper of the LiveCD to your hard disk?
<sam__> i have an s-vid cable hooked from my laptop to my hdtv right now...its not showing anything. lol. Help?
<pine> ah you 2 guys have to same problem it seems
<splitbit> Is there any way to bring down an ssh tunnel - short of grepping for PID and killing it by hand ?
<Stepa1>  I need help getting access to my windows files.  I have a virus and i cant boot.  I had 2 drives.  Right now i am using my live cd.  i can get access (i mounted) my second drive, but that just had back up and none of the things i wanted.  The first drive is the one with the windows system on it, and I cannot mount it.
<ppibburr> nerd: i'll look at the thowto
<Nihilist_Nerd> Thank you.
<Nihilist_Nerd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<xomp> Ok, let's try this one. I have a U3 Cruzer Micro USB thumbdrive that has it's little application launcher. When I plug it into my laptop it mount's but I can't access it.. If no answer is given within 2 minutes I will install windows 95 hehe
<unop> splitbit, killall $(pidof ssh)  ??
<velko> kahrytan, gpg --default-key name (from the gpg man page)
<Cpudan80> Stepa1: it is prob already mounted, look at /media
<bascule> vbabiy_laptop: http://rafb.net/p/h9GL4g81.html
<Psilocyde> need help putting my intel P/W 3945 card into monitor mode
<unop> splitbit, err make that - kill $(pidof ssh)
<splitbit> unop: Need to bring down specific tunnels .. have more than a few.
<Stepa1> Cpudan80: My second drive is mounted, but my first with the windows installation on it is not
<pine> Ok I think u need to remove alsa-utils, and install it from fresh source
<ta1> Have you ever noticed alot of Linux people have an attitude of superiority, even though often they can't fix anybody's problem?
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: i havent read the article, but, my guess is that /casper would be where tmpfs, shm, ramfs, or some such is mounted on boot, and files from the cd are copied to
<Logan428> Pine: How do I do that? (I'm kinda new to Linux)
<rodolfo_> i know this is offtopic but i cant get connected to the fedora channel, so i will ask this here: did anyone already install fedora8 by not using the livedvd?
<kahrytan> velko➲  negative. thats for typingmessages
<Stepa1> Cpudan80: it says Unable to mount the volume
<mavi-> splitbit: there are some GUIs for that, like gnome ssh tunnel manager
<xomp> ta1 I'm a huge noob to linux and everyone here has been able to fix my issues on one line usually.
<Cpudan80> Stepa1: dunno, sorry
<Nihilist_Nerd> overclucker: ooh, the place on the RAM?
<Stepa1> Cpudan80: okay, thanks anyway
<splitbit> mavi-: Ah, there is something like that ? Great, I'll take a look.
<sam__> anybody know how to send picture through s-video to an hdtv?
<Nihilist_Nerd> But wait, it says 'on your hard disk'.
<unop> splitbit, well, then the longer route is to grep the command line used to launch the process for a specific keyword - kill $(ps aux | egrep -i "ssh.*otherhost" | awk '{print $1}')
<ppibburr> Nerd: you are making a build on your hardsik
<Cpudan80> Stepa1: be patient though, someone will come in
<Nihilist_Nerd> Which partition will /asper be in?
<ppibburr> which you will chroot to, configure
<Cpudan80> ta1: Depends on where you go I guess
<Stepa1> Cpudan80: I think i know part of the problem.  Thanks, i will repost
<mrpockets> http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f117/n915aa/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<splitbit> unop: Yep, that's what I do for now .. I just wondered if there was an easier, more general way - something that kept track of which tunnels were open etc.
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: /casper is on /
<Cpudan80> ta1: You have a lot of people who think they're hot stuff when they really aren't
<ppibburr> then you will make a live cd, from that buikld
<mrpockets> ill give a dollar to someone who can tell me the name of the taskbar program thats on the bottom of that screen shot
<splitbit> unop: gSTM (gnome ssh tunnel manager) seems to be a solution.
<Stepa1> I have a drive named "74.5 GB Volume" (with spaces) could this be a reason why Ubuntu wont mount it
<pine> Logan: yeah hold, i will help you
<phaedra> Stepa1, You might have better luck if you use systemrescuecd...
<velko> kahrytan, the man page suggests to put this option in the config file. won't this fix your problem?
<bastid_raZor> sam__; i have an nVidia card i do that with..
<unop> splitbit, it probably does the job (if you use gnome) :)
<ta1> xomp: I've been using ubuntu for a year and a half and come here when I can't fix something.. and 9 times out of 10 I can't get an answer... I would expect an ubuntu forum to have atleast a few omnitient beings.. :)
<xomp> mrpockets, that's AWN
<mavi-> mrpockets: avant window navigator
<Nihilist_Nerd> overclucker: on /? You mean inside the root directory? If so, the root directory of what? The partition names I know of sound like /dev/sda1 and /dev/hdc2.
<mrpockets> AH
<mrpockets> YES
<mrpockets> god thank you guys
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: i'm guessing, i'll read the article before volenteering anything more
<kahrytan> velko➲  I hate manpages so how?
<bastid_raZor> sam__; i could pastebin my xorg.conf for you to look at.
<Nihilist_Nerd> overclucker: Thank you.
<xomp> see, even a noob like me can be helpful :D
<sam__> yes please
<mrpockets> so xomp why isn't it coming up in my add/remove applications search?
<mavi-> Nihilist_Nerd: partitions need to be mounted at a mountpoint to be used, type "mount" to see what partitions is bound where
<xomp> mrpockets, I found it in Synaptic
<velko> kahrytan, the file is ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<xomp> mrpockets, avant-window-navigator
<unop> velko, keep insisting on the manpage :)
<mutv> hey everybody, my wireless is up, but it won't show any of the wireless connections around and it won't connect to any if I manually connect it
<ppibburr> Nerd: copy fro path/to/livecd/capser to /casper
<velko> unop, :-)
<mrpockets> hmm
<mrpockets> its not comng up there either
<pine> Logan can u try this command: which alsaconf
<pine> anything ?
<xomp> mrpockets, it sounds like a repository issue then, and I'm not that good at linux yet :P sorry
<evil_tech> everytime i start ubuntu it says there is a settings conflict between X and Gnome and to choose one
<evil_tech> how do I get rid of this?
<Stepa1> phaedra: what type of cd, for windows?
<mkquist> if i need to creat a launcher for terminal.. where is it located?
<Logan428> Pine: Nothing
<mkquist> create*
<xomp> mrpockets, you want to make sure that your looking for "available packages" and not "installed packages".. that's tricked me before :)
<unop> pine, strange but for some reason ubuntu does not maintain alsaconf
<RequinB4> How would I open a *.xlsx file
<Starnestommy> mkquist: I think /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<mkquist> Starnestommy: ty
<bastid_raZor> sam__; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53993/
<unop> pine, Logan428 - use asoundconf instead
<mutv> hey everybody, my wireless is up, but it won't show any of the wireless connections around and it won't connect to any if I manually connect it
<nownot> when logged into my ubuntu server ping localhost fails any ideas/
<sam__> thanks
<Nihilist_Nerd> ppibburr && mavi-: Thanks. So it's actually talking about the mount point, not the partition name? So, is this mount point on the RAMdisk? Like /mnt/gentoo and /home/nihilistnerd/Mounted\ Filesystem\ 1?
<adac2> is there a package for songbird?
<bastid_raZor> sam__; i hope that helps
<unop> nownot, how do you know it fails?
<phaedra> Stepa1, No, It's linux based and has support for ntfs an so on.  Here's a link - http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: " For the first 3 files are located in /casper on the LiveCD. Please copy these files from the LiveCD to /casper on your hard disk."
<RequinB4> How would I open a *.xlsx file
<nownot> unop: it drops all the packets
<kahrytan> velko➲  umm I figured out what's wrong with clearsign... default-key was twice in conf.
<Stepa1> phaedra: thanks, ill have a look
<evil_tech> why does Gnome use different settings for keyboard than X
<kahrytan> velko➲ and old keys
<bascule> mrpockets: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<unop> nownot, and do you get an error message? (thats what's important in troubleshooting)
<bastid_raZor> adac2; none that i know of.
<syntaxerror55> has anyone ever noticed how many linux solitaires there are
<nownot> unop: no
<nownot> unop: it fails
<syntaxerror55> and these are just in the DAPPER repos: xsol, pysol, kpat, aislerot
<unop> nownot, do you run a firewall, iptables perhaps?
<syntaxerror55> oh, woops
<nownot> unop: firewall is turned off right now
 * syntaxerror55 thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nihilist_Nerd> Does anyone know of a ready-made LiveCD like this?
<Starnestommy> RequinB4: I think OpenOffice.org Spreadsheat can open it
<adac2> bastid_raZor: yea it seems there is no deb
<unop> nownot, and you sure interface lo is up?
<Stepa1> phaedra: I would have to make another boot disk.  Is it not possible in my position to just use ubuntu?
<bascule> syntaxerror55: it's clasic programmers problems for learning
<mrpockets> thanks bascule
<seanh> Can someone help me figure out why I can't play a DVD? I have all the packages that it says on the wiki page installed, including libdvdcss2, but Totem still suggests that I don't have libdvdcss2. Right now I'm removing all medibuntu packages and getting rid of that repo in case it's the problem
<nownot> unop: yes im logged in the machine via ssh
<RequinB4> Starnestommy: nope, isn't liking it
<evil_tech> seanh: do you have ffmpeg installed?
<syntaxerror55> bascule: well, I was looking for one without a limit on redraws
<overclucker> Nihilist_Nerd: damnsmalllinux
<mutv> hey everyone, I'm having wireless problems, any ideas?
<seanh> evil_tech yeah
<unop> nownot, thats not answering the question really -- is lo reported as up in ifconfig
<evil_tech> gstreamer ffmpeg plugin?
<nownot> unop: yes
<pine> Logan try: aplay -l
<RequinB4> Anyone know how to open a .xlsx file?  M$ Office 2007 is -.-
<evil_tech> seanh:what about libdvdread and libdvdnav?
<Logan428> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Logan428> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<Logan428>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Logan428>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Logan428> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC861VD Digital [ALC861VD Digital]
<Logan428>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot2> Logan428: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> RequinB4, have you tried openoffice calc?
<unop> nownot, tried restarting networking?
<phaedra> Stepa1, I'm not sure but if you can't mount the drive from the Ubuntu live disc then the rescue disk might work...  Just a suggestion.
<Josspyker_> RequinB4: xlsx is ms exel 2007 format
<mkquist> nope not gnome-terminal.... anyone know the terminals location, need to make launcher
<seanh> evil_tech -- yeah. I have checked and checked again, I have every package
<RequinB4> unop: doesn't work
<evil_tech> where does gnome store keyboard settings? it keeps conflicting with the X settings
<mkquist> nm all.. =p
<RequinB4> Josspyker_: I know this, i want to open it in linux :P
<nownot> unop: yeah
<mrpockets> How does one know if there a Gutsy or a Feisty user?
<ppibburr> Nerd: the boottoram is something i'm adding to my livecd-suite of scripts
<evil_tech> seanh: is the disc in a DVD drive? :D (that a joke)
<pine> Logan: hm it found some nvidia audio device
<ferric84> When I run a "top" in 7.10, the majority of the time mixer_applet2 is taking up 90-99% of my CPU resources, at which point I restart the process and it's ok for a while... anyone hear of this?
<Josspyker_> RequinB4: in 2007 convert it to another format,i don'tknow of another way
<bascule> mrpockets: cat /etc/issue
<Stepa1> phedra: thanks, ill look around and might use it as a last resort
<pine> Logan: have you tried : alsamixer
<pine> ??
<Logan428> Pine: It's the integrated chip, it's an nVidia motherboard
<mutv> hey everyone, I'm having wireless problems, any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> mrpockets; or in in gnome system > about Ubuntu
<Logan428> Pine: Yeah, didn't help
<pine> ok then it found it
<ppibburr> mutv what chipset?
<seanh> evil_tech I'm reinstalling all the packages now, this time without the medibuntu repos
<pine> did u enable the channels pcm and master ????
<exneo> hello
<Logan428> PIne: Yeah
<mrpockets> Ubuntu 7.10 /n /l
<nownot> unop: so you really dont know
<mrpockets> what the hell does that mean :-X
<ppibburr> 710 gutsy
<bascule> mrpockets: thats gutsy
<mutv> ppibburr, NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet
<exneo> how do I change the splash and boot up screens in linux mint 4.0
<pine> try pressing m on both channels
<unop> nownot, what happens with - ping -v -v 127.0.0.1 -I lo
<rsk> exneo: wrong channel
<ppibburr> mutv: BCM :)
<evil_tech> seanh: you could try the xine plugins instead of gstreamer. ive had better luck with xinw
<evil_tech> xine*
<mutv> bcm?
<pine> are they green ?'
<Logan428> Pine: Tried
<mrpockets> hmm
<exneo> cnt find anyone on lm servers
<mrpockets> never mind me
<unop> nownot, if i did, i wouldnt be taking you "on a ride" now, would i? :)
<rsk> exneo: try #linuxmint or something
<Logan428> Pine: Yeah
<nownot> unop: it fails
<exneo> does anybody know how to do it in gutsy
<Scorchin> is there a script/command/app that can check if a cd has an errors on it?
<mutv> ppibburr, bcm?
<exneo> cause lm is basically guts
<ppibburr> mutv: the problem :)
<evil_tech> anyone know why Gnome doesnt use the same keyboard settings as X?
<exneo> plz
<unop> nownot, i dunno
<HorizonXP> so i think i got DVD playback working, except I can't hear the voices in the DVD movie when ppl speak. i.e. I hear some sounds, just not voices. Any help?
<pine> still no sound ?
<Logan428> PINE: nOPE
<bastid_raZor> !splash > exneo
<mkquist> does anyone know the location of terminal to make a launcher for it?
<pine> what sound application u use ?
<unop> mkquist, which gnome-terminal
<mutv> ppibburr, my gnome connection manager says I have wireless, but it will not pick up any wireless connections and when I try to manually connect to a wireless connection it just fails
<evil_tech> HorizonXP: play with sound settings? make sure its not mono and the voices are being drowned out by background sounds
<jac0b> can anyone help with the "vncviewer -listen" problem I ma having
<mkquist> unop:  i need to make a launcher for it, so any terminal is fine... =p
<Logan428> Pine: I've tried XMMS, but there's no sound on that, or on Firefox when I try online music/video
<danand> mkquist - to find location of any program type which progname in a terminal :)
<mrpockets> yeah no dice
<ppibburr> mutv radio on?
<mkquist> danand: ty
<HorizonXP> evil_tech: in system > preferences > sound?
<mkquist> danand: what exactly would i type?
<unop> mkquist, that was a command not a question to you :)
<khussein> I have three versions of java installed. When I use the command "which java" it points to /usr/bin/java. Can someone please tell me how can I change that?
<ePax> My openoffice is in english can i change ti to be on swedish. At least when i wrtime some documents so that i can have spelling check on swedish?
<mutv> ppibburr, radio on?  I used my bios button to make sure my wireless card is on if that's what you are asking
<jac0b> is it okay to to remove ubuntu-desktop or does that remove the whole system
<Stepa1> Can anyone help me with mounting through fstab?
<danand> mkquist - which xterm
<evil_tech> HorizonXP: and in the player your using
<unop> jac0b, removing ubuntu-desktop does nothing
<jac0b> okay thanks
<evil_tech> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<pine> ok try : sudo modprobe snd_pcm
<pine> sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<danand> mkquist - which gnome-terminal etc
<pine> and
<evil_tech> grr why cant gnome just use x settings for keyboard
<khussein> Can someone tell me how can I change the currently running version of java?
<ppibburr> khussein: export a a PATH that removes that java and uses the right one
<mkquist> danand: lol - got it thanx
<Goatz> Where is wallpaper suppose to go?
<jac0b> unop: thank you so much
<danand> mkquist - :)
<unop> jac0b, yw
<Stargazer> If i wanted to setup evolution mail for homtail would i need anything extra ?
<Logan428> Pine: Neither had any effect...
<jac0b> unop: need to help grandma with windows
<bod_> tritium, you about m8?
<khussein> ppibburr: Is there a way that I list the pathes for all installed java versions?
<vbabiy_laptop> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<vbabiy_laptop> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ppibburr> whereis java?
<jac0b> unop: what is the ubuntu-desktop for then?
<HorizonXP> evil_tech: yeah, that's not it; everything is set to full volume. i'm using totem-xine, and the audio output is set to stereo
<pine> modprobe all snd-*
<ppibburr> jac0b: thats the ubuntufied gome desktop
<unop> jac0b, it's a metapackage used to pull in all the packages ubuntu needs to run the gnome desktop environment
<mutv> my gnome connection manager says I have wireless, but it will not pick up any wireless connections and when I try to manually connect to a wireless connection it just fails, what should I do?
<jac0b> ahh I see
<pine> type : sudo modprobe snd- [then press tab]
<jac0b> thanks for the help
<unop> jac0b, yw
<pine> modpobe them all one by one
<Josspyker_> mutv: what chipset?
<mkquist> danand: one more, if i have installed server edition w/no gnome desktop (yet anyway) what terminal is being used?
<evil_tech> horizonP: dunno
<mutv> josspyker, NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet, is that what the chipset is?
<Logan428> Pine: All 151?
<unop> mkquist, the linux virtual terminal
<pine> ok just do : modprobe snd
<bod_> pine, there has to be a quicker way,. a parameter that does that for u ?
<pine> i think that will modprobe most
<mrpockets> yeah, still not working
<mkquist> danand: do u know 'its' location?
<danand> mkquist - none i think - you dont have X installed??
<mrpockets> how does one update their repositorys?
<Logan428> Pine: It did nothing
<mkquist> danand: i do, and have installed at the mo xfce4
<ppibburr> sudo apt-get update
<bastid_raZor> mkquist; more than likely it is in /usr/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/
<unop> danand, you need some kind of terminal to control the system
<pine> now try some music
<bod_> mrpockets, one types   sudo apt-get update
<pine> well the dude has no sound, we must get it up
<mrpockets> thanks man
<bod_> mrpockets, your welcome
<danand> mkquist - i like xfce4 - i think that uses its own terminal app
<vbabiy_laptop> !flashissues
<pine> usaully sound works out of the box in ubuntu
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ppibburr> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> danand: it does
<Logan428> Pine: Nothing
<pine> no sound on youtube ?
<bod_> vbabiy_laptop, please stop abusing the bot,. open a pm with ubotu for testing ! commands
<Logan428> Pine: Just a second
<danand> nemilar - yeh xfce4-terminal :)
<Stepa1> Can anyone help me mount through terminal?
<Stepa1> Can anyone help me mount through terminal?
<mkquist> danand: ty
<nemilar> Stepa1: the mount command
<mkquist> danand: again... =p
<nemilar> Stepa1: mount /dev/[device] /path/to/mountpoint
<bod_> Stepa1, have a look at    man mount
<con-man> Stepa1: just type mount in terminal
<mutv> Stepal, what are you mounting?
<vbabiy_laptop> bod_: sorry about that
<pine> Stepa1 what filesystem u wanna mount, and where ?
<danand> mkquist - np
<Sergo21> hello, i need help:)
<Josspyker_> mutv: bug problem with your broadcom chipset
<Logan428> Pine: Nothing
<pine> damn
<bod_> vbabiy_laptop, no probs,.,. just fills the window up,.,. you can always pm ubotu if your !flash  ing him for yourself
<Stepa1> nemilar: i tried mount /dev/hda1, it said can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mutv> josspyker, how do I do that?
<mrpockets> still not working :(
<nemilar> Stepa1: try sudo mount ...
<ppibburr> stapha1: sudo ?
<nemilar> Stepa1: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /path/to/mountpoint
<unop> Stepa1, you need a mount point to mount that device
<Sergo21> i have downloaded the last vuze azureus, extract the files and when run it, actually the old azureus 2.5 is lunched from ubuntu repo
<pine> ok try this Logan: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
#ubuntu 2008-01-30
<pine> and then reinstall
<danand> Stepa1 - do you have SATA disks??
<pine> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Stepa1> danand: yes
<nemilar> danand: hda is for pata
<nemilar> Stepa1: if your drive is SATA then it won't be /dev/hda
<danand> Stepa1 - use sda1
<void^> Sergo21: ./azureus to run it from the current directory.
<Stepa1> hmm, that might me my prob
<b4l74z4r> i installed 7.10 thru wubi and its working fine, but i'm a bit distressed that it decided on its own how much space to give to /, home and swap, i gave it 10gb total, and it gave / 7.3gb, swap 953mb which left only 938.7mb for home :(
<Josspyker_> mutv: google for it. i think they have to fix the bug first
<bastid_raZor> Sergo21; if you installed an application outside of the repo's then it is located noramally in /usr/local/bin/ .. go there and see if azureus is there then ./azureus
<Sergo21> void^, ok, but how to remove the old files of azureus downloaded from ubuntu repo?:)
<unop> Stepa1, by default hda1 is already used (and mounted) by ubuntu - you are probably trying to mount the wrong device
<Stepa1> still have same problem
<bastid_raZor> Sergo21; sudo apt-get remove azureus
<void^> Sergo21: apt-get autoremove azureus
<nemilar> Stepa1: you have to sudo
<DPic> when trying to install ubuntu on my PS# i keep getting the error: "an error was returned after trying to install the kernel and the target system. "
<pine> if it removed more stuff like gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop, then now do
<mutv> josspyker, somebody put on the ubuntu forum that they had this problem but nobody has offered a solution yet
<mrpockets> WOOH
<pine> sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<mrpockets> there we are
<nickrud> Stepa1: put the contents of /etc/fstab and the output of   sudo fdisk -l   on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , once we see what you have ...
<danand> stepa - sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ??
<Logan428> Pine: Still no music
<ppibburr> stepha1: fdisk -l
<ppibburr> see your disks
<Josspyker_> mutv: instead of using ntwm,use rutils, maybe there are wpa issues
<mutv> josspyker, not to be annoying but how would I go about doing that?
<pine> Logan ok now try this:  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
<Stepa1> I tried the sda, it gave me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53995/
<DPic> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my PS3
<khussein> ppibburr: update-java-alternatives -l
<Stargazer> I can't view or hear pandora online music radio, what do i do ?
<nemilar> Stepa1: what's the output of 'file -s /dev/sda1' ?
<unop> Stepa1, it looks like your disk (sda1) was unmounted improperly
<linchapulin> Logan428: what does lsmod show in a terminal?
<ppibburr> stepha1: windows shut down properly?
<Stepa1> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53996/
<b4l74z4r> rhythmbox doesn't seem to update the song/track info when i stream for example www.DI.fm, any ideas?
<Logan428> Pine: Done
<nickrud> Stepa1: yes, but see what the others are saying about bad windows shutdown
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with DVD playback? I hear audio, but no voices!
<splitbit> unop, mavi- : Gnome ssh tunnel manager is really nice ! Thank you !
<nemilar> Stepa1: do you still have windows installed?  try booting into windows and letting it fix the drive.
<ppibburr> stepha1: might just have to boot it and shutdown, properly tho
<pine> ok now do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<Stepa1> nickrud, nemilar, I cant log into windows.  I think it has a virus
<nemilar> HorizonXP: say what now
<unop> nemilar, he could run ntfsfix too - but its probably better to let windows do it
<pine> Answer yes (for ISA-PNP - recommended by package maintainers),
<nemilar> Stepa1: well in that case, what unop said - ntfsfix
<Logan428> sudo: dpkg_reconfigure: command not found
<pine> then yes again (for debugging - recommended by package maintainers)
<ppibburr> stepha1: dont login, just reboot
<nickrud> Stepa1: hm, ntfsfix , I'll join the crowd :)
<ppibburr> back to linux
<DPic> can somebody help me with my ps3 issues?
<Logan428> Pine: OOps, that was me :)
<laughzilla> hi :)  anyone know how to convert FLAC to ipod  in ubuntu 7.10  ?
<HorizonXP> nemilar: i hear sound and music, but not voices when I play DVDs
<mutv> josspyker_, hey I have to go, but thanks for the help, I'll get on it brb
<HorizonXP> nemilar: it's like a channel is missing
<bod_> boo (test, please tell me if you cane read this)
<nemilar> HorizonXP: yeah, sounds like it
<pine> answer yes there
<Psilocyde> bod yes
<nemilar> HorizonXP: try a different player (vlc, mplayer, etc) and see what that does
<DPic> laughzilla: use rockbox :)
<Stepa1> nemilar: do i put ntfsfix in terminal ?
<pine> and then u must choose drivers
<nownot_> can someone look here and tell me why firewall is blocking samba http://pastebin.ca/881705
<HorizonXP> nemilar: totem-xine is the only player that works :(
<laughzilla> dpic - thanks ... is that installable via synaptic ??
<unop> Stepa1, you'll need to do this - sudo sh -c "apt-get install ntfsprogs; ntfsfix /dev/sda1"
<adaminla> does anyone know what version of hplip gutsy has? 2.7.?
<nemilar> Stepa1: ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Logan428> Pine: That's a big list
<ppibburr> xine or mplayer :)
<nickrud> Stepa1: you need to install ntfsprogs first iirc
<DPic> laughzilla: rockbox is actually an open source firmware replacement for the ipod. you can get it from rockbox.org
<nemilar> unop: I like what you did there, with the sh -c instead of using two sudo's
<pine> look for something containg nvidia
<phaedral> pidgin seems really flakey; what's the next best thing for IM?
<laughzilla> dpic - it's not my ipod, it's a friend, and she's not a computer-savvy person ...
<nemilar> phaedra: pidgin is the best!
<jacob> i'm having difficulties burning an iso image into a dvd, can somebody help? I burned 3 dvd's already, but when it reaches the point that verifies the written data, it finds at least one error
<nickrud> laughzilla: be cautious with rockbox, it doesn't work on all ipods
<Stepa1> nemilar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53997/ does that mean i need to do chkdsk?
<ppibburr> jacob: growisofs
<laughzilla> nickrud - i don't want to switch my ipod's os ... i just want to convert some FLAC and mp3 files i have and stick them on her ipod :)
<Stepa1> unop: thanks
<nemilar> Stepa1: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jacob> ppibburr, growisofs?
<b4l74z4r> rhythmbox doesn't seem to update the song/track info when i stream for example www.DI.fm, any ideas?
<bod_> hey guys,. im having problems with a Belkin F5D7050B wireless dongle,. i get a connection but no internet,.,. im sort of dual networking with this, eg i have a ethernet cable in to talk on here, but i want to use the wifi,.,.any thoughts?
<danand> nownot_ - have you restarted the firewall after editing ??
<nownot_> danand: yes
<ppibburr> jacob: commandline, takes the dvdsorce_dir, makes an iso burns to /dev/foo ")
<usr13_> phaedral: There are several other IM clients.
<phaedra> bod_, I have one on my other system.  What's the problem?
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with DVD playback? I hear audio, but no voices!
<DPic> is there anybody that can help me get ubuntu working on my ps3?
<pine> phaedral: gajim is very good
<Stepa1> nemilar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53998/
<danand> nownot_ - thought about using a gui tool like firestarter?? - its alot easier :)
<nemilar> HorizonXP: have you tried VLC?
<jdh6403> my vd/dvd drive had dma off...i just turned it back on....do i need to reboot to have it take effect?
<nownot_> danand: cant have no gui
<ppibburr> DPic, sounds like issues aside from ubuntu...
<pine> phaedral: best IM imo
<bod_> phaedra, no internet, i have the dongle plugged in + ethernet cable, if i switch devices in network manager to use the wifi i seem to have a strong connection but no internet
<phaedral> gajim; thanks will give it a spin
<Rudd-O> question: I'm using the ubnutu nagios-text package (no db support like pgsql or mysql), and none of the trends for all the services show anything.  want to get the historical data but the historical data is not displayed or logged to nagios.log
<nemilar> Stepa1: you said that windows had a virus, huh?
<danand> nownot_ - ;) Hardcore!!
<Logan428> Pine: Only one I can see is intel8x0
<nickrud> laughzilla: take a look at soundconvert
<nemilar> Stepa1: looks like your filesystem is very currupted
<ene_dene> how do I find out which version of sound driver do I have?
<bod_> nemilar, what a suprise
<nickrud> laughzilla: also soundconverter
<pine> mark it
<HorizonXP> nemilar: yes, VLC is my preferred player. But it doesn't play DVDs on my machine.
<Stepa1> nemilar:  That is what i was told since i cannot even enter with safemode.
<laughzilla> nuckrud thanks i'll google for it
<phaedra> bod_, Are you using the 'free' drivers or the win32 drivers.  I've had to use ndiswrapper and the XP drivers.
<pine> can u do a : lspci | grep -i audio
<unop> bod_, does the wireless interface get an IP address?
<nickrud> laughzilla: they're in the repos
<pine> again
<danand> nownot_ - Is there a channel for iptables ??
<Logan428> Pine: How? All I've got is a long list of drivers
<jdh6403> my cd/dvd drive had dma off...i just turned it back on....do i need to reboot to have it take effect?
<bod_> unop, not sure hang on
<Stepa1> nemilar:  When the problem occured, the comp just rebooted out of nothing and thats when it happened
<laughzilla> nickrud - u mean i can install them via synaptic ?
<pine> yeah u must find the right driver
<Rudd-O> jdh6403: no, do not reboot
<pine> Logan do that lspci again
<Rudd-O> sorry to repeat the question: I'm using the ubnutu nagios-text package (no db support like pgsql or mysql), and none of the trends for all the services show anything.  want to get the historical data but the historical data is not displayed or logged to nagios.log
<bod_> phaedra, im not using any drivers at the moment,. i thought it would be best to ask for help from the beginning
<Stepa1> nemilar: Is it still fixable?
<nickrud> laughzilla: yes. sounconvert is command line , soundconverter is gui
<jacob> ppibburr can you tell me the exact command? i don't know what to do
<jdh6403> ty Rudd-O
<laughzilla> thanks nickrud i'll give the gui a shot :)
<pine> fire up another terminal and do that lspci
<Rudd-O> jdh6403: yw
<Logan428> Pine: Doing it now
<nemilar> Stepa1: yeah, it's fixable, but it's going to be complex... there are CDs you can use that you can boot off of and repair the drive, but then I'd rescue whatever files you need and format it
<nemilar> Stepa1: looks like it got seriously damaged
<phaedra> bod_, Okay, then it's the free version.  You may need to use ndiswrapper and the rt2500usb drivers from the Belkin disk.
<b4l74z4r> in system monitor, my cpu is over 90% and i'm just doing light stuff, what gives?
<Logan428> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Logan428> 01:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<bod_> unop, yes i do
<Josspyker_> bod_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261789
<Rudd-O> b4l74z4r: check your process list
<nickrud> b4l74z4r: one of the disk indexers might be running, is your disk active?
<nownot_> can someone look here and tell me why firewall is blocking samba http://pastebin.ca/881705
<bod_> Josspyker_, ta
<Stepa1> nemilar: I was expecting a format. What CDs can i use?
<Rudd-O> nickrud: if the cpu consumption is nice cpu then its probably an indexer
<b4l74z4r> nickrud, no
<pine> ok look in that list for something with  Bt878 or MCP61
<bod_> phaedra, yer,. i dont have the disk,.,.so no drivers from winxp
<Logan428> Pine: I think the second one is my messed-up TV card, ignore it
<bod_> phaedra, i lost it
<unop> bod_, ok, cool, can you ping that ip address and the address of the default gateway?
<nickrud> Rudd-O: true, I've found most questions about that are from the system monitor on the panel
<desktopi> hi where can i get some cool deskops pictures
<bod_> unop, i have to keep diconnecting to check this so hang on
<pine> ok look for MCP61
<procrastinator> I'm trying to play a .wmv file in totem and can't seem to get it to work, I've installed the gstreamer plugins as well as the w32codecs and finally tried installing totem-xine.
<Flare183> desktopi: goto http://www.ubuntu-art.org
<Rudd-O> the panel monitor should ignore nice cpu load, since it's inconsequential to system performance
<unop> nownot_, you seem to be missing a vital iptables library - /lib/iptables/libipt_FOWARD.so - i'd suggest you fix this first before attempting anything else
<nickrud> procrastinator: can you play other wmv's?  Some are encrypted and linux won't play them
<phaedra> bod_, Get it from the Belkin site then...  BTW - I've never gotten the Belkin up using any free drivers except in 6.06 lts.
<jonathon_o> jacob what burning program are you using? Use a slower burn speed.
<pine> procrastinato,  best thing to do is convert all wmv files to either mpg, avi or ogm
<nickrud> Rudd-O: but it doesn't, it shows it as a very slightly different shade of blue
<pine> no micr$oft is the best
<procrastinator> nickrud: I can, but I have previously been able to play these files in ubuntu.  I would try VLC, but for some reason it has stopped starting for any file.  MPlayer will play it properly from command line but not if I load it through the gui.
<dn4> how do I force mount HPFS/NTFS ?
<Flare183> !nickspam > dgtlchlk
<unop> dn4, add -o force to your mount command
<nickrud> procrastinator: run gmplayer from the terminal, you might see some useful errors. Also try vlc from the command line
<bod_> unop, ifconfig shows i have an ip address and am recieving a few packets and sending a few but i got no results from the ping
<ene_dene> how do I find out which version of ALSA sound driver do I have?
<unop> bod_, what did ping report?
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with DVD playback? I hear audio, but no voices!
<Stepa1> nemilar: What cd can I use & where can i get it
<bod_> unop, nothing,. time out,.,. could not connect to host
<Logan428> Pine: Nothing, but the intel8x0 says "nVidia nForce motherboards", which is what I have
<unop> bod_, you got this for the interface's ip address too?
<bod_> unop,  i didnt try my gateway hang on
<pine> hmm, ok, lol.
<TallHunkDan> help on playing video cds
<ixian_> hi, is there some kind of configuration utility for laptop touchpads? i find the touchpad harder to use in linux than in windows, the mouse pointer seems a bit jerky
<procrastinator> nickrud: I should mention that the video works, but not the audio in totem (everything works with mplayer from terminal); however, when using totem-xine, the audio works but the video does not.
<pine> Logan, check this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<TallHunkDan> i installed the gstreamer files and vlc but cant get to play my video cds or dvds
<Flare183> ixian_: is it synaptic?
<TallHunkDan> what do i do next
<nickrud> procrastinator: yeah, things are definitely hinky.
<procrastinator> nickrud: gmplayer played audio, but no video, trying vlc from terminal now.
<pine> here you have many solution options to work on
<Flare183> !dvd | TallHunkDan
<ubotu> TallHunkDan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ixian_> Flare183: is what synaptic?
<JFactor> Does anyone know how te get aoe3 running on gutsy
<Flare183> ixian_: is it a synatpic touchpad?
<Logan428> Pine: Thanks, I'll look through that
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. Why do I not have a "g++" command in my ubuntu installation? I do have gcc
<ixian_> Flare183: its a dell laptop, thats all i know
<Flare183> synaptic*
<nickrud> ene_dene: alsactl -version
<loquitus_of_borg> I installed Eclipse and it is bitching cuz it expects g++
<TallHunkDan> ok i will try that
<ene_dene> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> loquitus_of_borg: did you install build-essential ?
<procrastinator> nickrud: Here is the vlc output - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54002/
<pine> are you sure u did: sudo modprobe snd ?
<Flare183> ixian_: then just change the mouse settings
<loquitus_of_borg> nickrud: not sure. does that package include g++?
<Flare183> !who | pine
<ubotu> pine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Logan428> Pine: Yeah
<nickrud> loquitus_of_borg: yes
<pine> Logan, hm ok
<ixian_> Flare183: the mouse settings dont seem to apply to it.. same speed/etc no matter what setting
<laughzilla> nickrud - i installed soundconverter ... can ipods play mp3 format?  i thought they were mp4 or mp4a or something like that.
<nickrud> procrastinator: hm. X errors are over my head
<nickrud> laughzilla: yes, absolutely
<TallHunkDan> i did just that. install gstreamer
<b4l74z4r> wow, when i quit firefox, my cpu went from over 90% to around 20%, how is that possible?
<TallHunkDan> but still wont run my dvd files
<bod_> unop, nope,.,. coudnt find any address that worked,.,. i couldnt even connect to my router to get the addresses, i had to do that through ethernet,.,. i seem to be picking up a signal, connectiong to it, and getting no further
<nickrud> b4l74z4r: probably flash, but possibly some other thing. Too many tabs open, etc
<sidelil> excuse me how can I create a link to a file from another folder (just to open that file more quickly). I tried with ln but doesn't work
<nownot_> can someone look here and tell me why firewall is blocking samba http://pastebin.ca/881779
<pine> Logan428, come back tomorrow, and we try then, gtg
<b4l74z4r> i had one , tab, are there flash issues with firefox?
<Logan428> Pine: Hope to see you tomorrow then
<Flare183> !flashissures
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissures - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !flashissues
<bod_> b4l74z4r, yes but there is a fix
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bod_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Flare183> bod_: i got it
<pine> Logan428, I had sound issues my self , so I know how frustating it is
<bod_> Flare183, damn you and your fast typing,,.,.,.;)
<Logan428> Pine: It wasn't bothering me until I wanted to listen to music :(
<Flare183> bod_: 250 gross words per minute
<Flare183> bod_: and since i and op you get the idea
<nickrud> b4l74z4r: flash sometimes simply grabs way too much processor
<Flare183> i'm*
<Flare183> nickrud: yeah it does do that sometimes
<laughzilla> nickrud - thanks :)
<Flare183> nickrud: flash that is
<bod_> Flare183, well i can type 250 nice words a minute ,.,. be shushed,.,. no one wants to hear you gloat,.,.lol,.,.;)
<Stargazer> Will my Evolution Mail client check for mail even i closed it ?
<Flare183> bod_: nah i understand
<bod_> unop, any ideas?
<Flare183> Stargazer: nope
<bod_> ;)
<Rudd-O> anywhere I can go for help on my particular issue?
<Flare183> :_
<unop_> bod_, it's likely that you aren't authenticating properly to the router - first try renewing the ipaddress - sudo dhclient wlan0
<Flare183> :)
<Stargazer> So i have to have it open ? could i move it to another workspace ?
<unop_> bod_, replace wlan0 with your interface's name
<Flare183> Rudd-O: depends on what the issue is
<Stargazer> So i have to have it open ? could i move it to another workspace ? Flare183
<blackvd> i deleted my gnome panels and was wondering how i can get them back?
<TallHunkDan> gstreamer wont run my videos. why is that?
<Rudd-O> Flare183: did you read my nagios question?
<nickrud> !resetpanels | blackvd
<ubotu> blackvd: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bod_> unop_, damn,.,. unop are you also connected as unop, ? ,.,. and il try that,.,. my router has no encryption
<Flare183> Stargazer: yeap or i think you can have it on the system tray
<Flare183> Rudd-O: nope i didn't see it
<blackvd> problem i cant ope a terminal
<Rudd-O> sorry to repeat the question: I'm using the ubnutu nagios-text package (no db support like pgsql or mysql), and none of the trends for all the services show anything.  want to get the historical data but the historical data is not displayed or logged to nagios.log
<jcrazo> try "alltray" for evolution
<blackvd> *open
<jcrazo> works good
<Rudd-O> there it is
<blackvd> no alt+F2
<blackvd> no menus
<the7thmagus> has anyone here used PartImage? I want to create an image of my ubuntu partition but I don't have enough space to save the image on the current partition. is it possible for partimage to save an image to another partition?
<blackvd> nvm
<nickrud> blackvd: lol, you found one?
<Pici> Rudd-O: You may try asking in #nagios if you don't get an answere here :)
<JFactor> how can I get s-video functioning, I have an Hp Dv9000 with nvidia 6150
<bkar> the7thmagus-> you can use disk dump to copy it to another partition
<unop_> bod_, i'm having trouble staying connected for the last few days - xchat autologs me in -- i'm running a F5D7050 too btw :)
<Rudd-O> Pici: already did
<Rudd-O> no answer
<Josspyker_> the7thmagus: yes
<blackvd> i did but that command isnt working
<unop_> blackvd, do you have access to a terminal?
<blackvd> yeah right clicked the desktop to find one
<bod_> unop_, cool,.,. ur the man to speak to then,.,. are you connected with unop, and unop_,   ?   and heres my pastebin for the renewal : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54004/
<nickrud> blackvd: then in that terminal, type   gnome-panel &
<blackvd> aha
<blackvd> nice thanks
<mag2> I just removed a hard drive and got a "b0 error" what command do I use with the livecd to reinstall grub?
<unop_> bod_, seems like you got an IP address alright -- try this -- ping 192.168.2.1
<nickrud> blackvd: now type disown <tab>  <-- press the tab key
<Flare183> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Flare183> awesome
<bod_> unop_,  btw i have no drivers for this,.,. i lost the disk,. i havent done anything to it,.,. tht is my routers ip,.,. i get a ping timeout
<Babbudoiu> someone has connected from ubuntu to a domain NT ? i have a problem with group in ubuntu system
<unop_> bod_, if you are disconnecting wired and wireless to switch back and forth, you might be losing the IP address -- paste the output of this -- sudo dhclient wlan0 && ping 192.168.2.1
<Stargazer> Do i need something to watch videos on veoh ?
<HorizonXP> nemilar: somehow, 5.1 sound doesn't get converted properly. i went into the dvd menu and changed it to regular stereo sound
<soldats> Stargazer, flash is for veoh
<TallHunkDan> Help my totem player says: An Error Occured - the playback of this movie requires a vcd protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<Sergo21> anyone know, how to lunch azureus vuze in the advanced mode
<Stargazer> Soldats, but the video has been loading for like 2 minutes now
<nickrud> !brokenflash | Stargazer (look for the blue text on that page)
<ubotu> Stargazer (look for the blue text on that page): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Rudd-O> found the problem.  permissions issue in the default package
<soldats> nickrud, it really depends on if he installed through the repos the flash from adobe still works fine :P
 * Flare183 is bored to death
<nickrud> soldats: yeah, I typed that before he mentioned it was loading. darn this lag :)
<Flare183> What's up Dr_willis?
<soldats> nickrud, lol no worries
<TallHunkDan>  Help my totem player says: An Error Occured - the playback of this movie requires a vcd protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<nickrud> soldats: by the way, the flash from the repos works fine, it just doesn't get downloaded :)
<soldats> ahh didnt know that thanks
<Flare183> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> crap
<linchapulin> A little help using the ln -s command...which comes first the name of the symbolic link,or the actual file to link to?
<bod_> unop_ im not disconnecting by pulling them out,. im switching devices in networkk manager,.,. heres the bin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54005/ ,.,. theres something weird,. using the wifi it happily let me paste the pastebin (which i assume you need an internet connection for) but it timed out when i searched for "Jesus" in google.
<nickrud> soldats: it's the same flash, just a bad (sad) joke
<Flare183> linchapulin: i think the symbolic one comes first
<Flare183> keyword i think
<soldats> nickrud, :)
<nickrud> linchapulin: the file
<drarem> how do i set up crontab to redirect to an open-arena server running in a terminal?  I tried the tty, eg..  > dev/pts/0  and the echo works in the terminal, however the say '  '  > dev/pts/0 won't appear in the openarena game or server window
<linchapulin> Flare183:: Ok thanks...I guess I have to be in the directory where I want the link to reside?
<bod_> unop_ im not disconnecting by pulling them out,. im switching devices in networkk manager,.,. heres the bin : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54005/ ,.,. theres something weird,. using the wifi it happily let me paste the pastebin (which i assume you need an internet connection for) but it timed out when i searched for "Jesus" in google.
<Flare183> linchapulin: exactly
<noxiousrao> join ubuntu
<linchapulin> Flare183:: Kewl many thanks
<Flare183> linchapulin: no problem
<nickrud> linchapulin: you can do  ln -s /path/to/file  /path/to/link
<Flare183> yeah that too
<linchapulin> nickrud:: Gotcha...
<Flare183> easy to do the first through
<Flare183> easier*
 * nickrud loves tab completion :)
<tim167> hi, if i want to add 200 MB of jpgs to several zips of around 20 MB each instead of one big zip, how do i do that ?
<linchapulin> nickrud:: I do too!
 * Flare183 seconds tab completion
<DWalace> is there an i686 version of the ubuntu kernel? how do I update my i386 version without reinstalling?
<unop_> bod_, something isn't right here -- can you ping your router/default gateway with the wired connection/?
<jeffMASTERflex> tim167: sounds like a rar archive set to me
<Flare183> tim167: i think you have to use the split option i think
<bod_> tim167, seperately zip the lots of files,.,. then zip the zips ,.,. easy
<bod_> unop_, yes
<Flare183> 7z works a lot better
<nickrud> DWalace: search for  linux-generic  in synaptic, and install that
<Flare183> better compression too
<Cookiepig> sup
<DWalace> thanks a lot...
<Flare183> What's up Cookiepig
<bod_> Flare183, do you mean on windows?
<nickrud> DWalace: it will optomize for your processor, amd or intel or whatever
<tim167> bod_ so i make one zip first, and then rezip and i can select to separate into multiple ?
<unop_> bod_, let's see an output of  sudp iwlist scan   with the wireless connection enabled
<Flare183> bod_: both windows and on linux
<Flare183> bod_: apt-get p7zip that's the 7z program
<bod_> tim167, you have 50 files,.,. zip 5 lots of ten files,.,. then you have 5 zips,. then zip that zip
<pvl1> is there a package for vmware tools or do i have to download it from the website? and does it work with the package?
<Flare183> !vmware | pvl1
<ubotu> pvl1: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<bod_> Flare183, cheers
<Flare183> bod_: fuller up!
<bod_> Flare183, i like gzip though,.,. i like the word,. tarball
<unop_> bod_, you are not likely to achieve anything by zipping zip files, you might also lose out on overall compression
<bod_> unop_, k 1 sec
<Flare183> bod_: lol yeah
<pvl1> Flare183, thnx
<sneakmonkey> hey
<Flare183> pvl1: no problem
<Flare183> !hi | sneakmonkey
<Doctor-Who> Hello!
<ubotu> sneakmonkey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tim167> bod_ i want it to result in 10 files of about 20MB each so if i send them over internet the receiver can restart if he gets disconnected
<nickrud> !welcome | Doctor-Who
 * Flare183 says the Docter Who is in!
<ubotu> Doctor-Who: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Willabee> Right now I'm using shockwave through firefox on WINE for an online class, but whenever I close a tab/window that uses shockwave, firefox freezes.  Anyway to stop this?
<TallHunkDan>  Help my totem player says: An Error Occured - the playback of this movie requires a vcd protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<Flare183> Willabee: one you don't need to be using wine with firefox is ava. for ubuntu/linux
<Flare183> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nickrud> TallHunkDan: the only suggestion I have is install   ubuntu-restricted-extras  that will make sure you have all available plugins
<jeffMASTERflex> Flare183: shockwave doesn't run in linux
<Dr_willis> isent shockwave different from flash?
<Willabee> Shockwave isn't available for firefox on linux
<tim167> Flare183 7zip is in repositories ?
<Flare183> jeffMASTERflex: what!?
<nat6138> Dr_willis: Sorta.
<Flare183> tim167: yeah
<Stepa1> nemilar: are you still here?
<nat6138> tim167: Yes.
<Flare183> tim167: p7zip
<Flare183> !info p7zip | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.51~dfsg.1-1 (gutsy), package size 304 kB, installed size 900 kB
<jtaylor> I ran a program and it used so much memory it started to swap to disk to such an extent that I could not even ctrl+c it or use my mouse... is there any way to fix this behaviour so at least i dont have to restart my computer?
<Dr_willis> I  recall some others asking about the firefox/shockwave/crashing stuff - May want to check the Forums
<tim167> Flare183 cool i'll check it out :)
<bod_> unop_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54007/
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  sounds like a massive memory leak in the program..  or badly done program.
<Flare183> tim167: ok
<Flare183> yeap you guys were right look
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  if you can get a shell you can kill theprogram.
<Flare183> !shockwave
<elad`> Hi. I just installed Adobe Flash Player, but Firefox doesn't seem to recognize it, even though I installed it from within Firefox. I mean, I used Firefox's pop-up which prompted me to install it.
<sneakmonkey> I wanted to ask about installing ubuntu w/o a cd
<nickrud> jtaylor: closing the terminal sometimes works when ctl-c won't
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<jtaylor> Dr_willis: indeed... I am writing the program... but I shouldnt need to kill my computer
<unop_> tim167, the zip package on ubuntu contains a utility called zipsplit which can split a .zip file based on a size you specify
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  kill the pid.
<nat6138> elad: Use the one on Adobe's website.
<Flare183> elad`: can't do it that way
<jtaylor> Dr_willis: I can't type on it though
<nat6138> The one in the repositories is broken.
<Flare183> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<TallHunkDan> thanks nickrud
<new2linux> can install over a bad install?
<elad`> Flare183, how can I do it... Thanks.
<nickrud> TallHunkDan: did it work?
<Flare183> elad`: no problem
<codename> hey
<nickrud> new2linux: yes
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  yep you may be over the edge then.   you Might be able to slowly type stuff..  or ssh in
<codename> whats the package name for compiz manager
<tim167> unop_ will a person using *cough*windows*cough* be able to open those ?
<new2linux> thank you  nicjrud
<Flare183> codename: compiz
<codename> The compiz effects manager
<Flare183> haha
<nickrud> !ccsm | codename
<TallHunkDan> stil trying
<ubotu> codename: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<codename> No I know, for 7.10
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<elad`> Flare183, I'm using 7.10, though.
<benanzo> Pidgin in Ubuntu Gutsy doesn't honor Gnome's proxy settings -- anyone else experience this?
<Flare183> !compiz > codename
<macabro22> Hello
<TallHunkDan> nickrun. nope it wont work
<soldats> elad`, unless firefox detect a certain "linux" plugin install it will say "finished" no matter what bt still ont install anything. for future reference for plugins type "about:plugins" in the address bar in fiorefox to check
<unop_> bod_, it looks to me the signal strength is not too strong -- try changing the channel on the router to something like 1 or 2
<jtaylor> Dr_willis: its a little silly to let a single process make a computer non responsive by default though
 * nickrud needs to go find the laptop power cord
<elad`> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Flare183> elad`: can't then
<jeffMASTERflex> benanzo: you can manually set the proxy settings in preferences
<macabro22> Can someone help me get my mic working?
<nat6138> elad: The one in the repositories is broken.
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  theres some settings that can limit processes from doing that. but i never messed with them.
<random> How would I go about getting my USB wireless adapter working?
<unop_> tim167, .zip is an almost universal format -- i dont see why a winders user would have difficulty
<elad`> What do I do then, nat6138 ?
<bod_> unop_, theres nothing wrong with the signal strength,.,it shows almost full,.,.same as it did on windows
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  every so often some thread gets started on the topic. then theres a flamefest. and it dies out for a while. :)
<Flare183> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Flare183> see?
<slugone> hey guys i got a rss feed gdesklet and when I try to right click it and shut it down ...the desklets turn grey and freeze and my second cpu floods to 100%... and i cant manually disable it....any ideas
<benanzo> jeffMASTERflex: yes that's what I've done but just thought I bring it up since it's supposed to honor gnome's global proxy config
<sneakmonkey> Hello, I'm attempting to install linux w/o a cd. I followed this tutorial on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 I managed to set up the GRUB but it cant find the install file how could i fix that?
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,  i think the command was ulimit, but ive not ever messed with it.
<elad`> uff
<Leila> I have lost the hot plug with a USB drive. It won't recognize automatically. Does anyone have a link to where I can get information on how to get it back.
<tim167> unop_ ok, i just thought since it says  something  about high compression ratio and all, anyway i'll just try it out
<Flare183> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> slugone: Where did you get the desklet
<Flare183> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Flare183> or that
<jeffMASTERflex> benanzo: submit the bug report and hopefully they will look into it. i don't use any proxies so can't really verify it
<slugone> it came with gdesklets....its the rss grab
<bod_> Flare183, remember, ubotu has feelings too,.,.,.,.,.lol,.,.,.,.;)
<Flare183> bod_: slightly
<Flare183> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Flare183> yeap see (look up)
<slugone> its flooding 1 of my cpus right now
<Dr_willis> jtaylor,   see  http://webtools.live2support.com/linux/ulimit.php
<random> I have two problems. One, I can't get my wireless card to work. Two, the resolution keeps reverting to 640x480. Can anyone help?
<f00fbug> I tried to install a new version of libasound2, but it needed a dep that I didn't want to install, so the install failed
<unop_> bod_, forget windows - you are using a linux driver here and that could affect things - secondly, i wouldn't trust information presented to me by the network manager - thirdly, i'd go with the information in iwlist - fourthly, i can' think of any other reason why your pings would timeout :)
<bod_> Flare183, really?
 * Flare183 says duo core rocks
<tim167> unop_ how do i run p7zip, its help only mentions decompressing...
<TallHunkDan> nikrud. i was able to play dvd but not vcd
<Flare183> bod_: yeap
<f00fbug> but now whenever I try to install a package it tells me that I need to run apt-get -f install...
<chrisbrl88> im running ubuntu 7.10 and gnome wont let me enable visual effects
<bod_> Flare183, i never new (joke),.,.lol
<jeffMASTERflex> tim167: man p7zip
 * random I have two problems. One, I can't get my wireless card to work. Two, the resolution keeps reverting to 640x480. Can anyone help?
<unop_> tim167, i dunno p7zip - did i mention it?
<f00fbug> but! apt-get -f install wants to remove nearly ALL OF MY PACKAGES
<Flare183> bod_: haha
<Jack_Sparrow> f00fbug: I would suggest you run apt-get -f
<f00fbug> is there any way to tell apt that I don't want to install that one package?!
<bod_> unop_, ok,.,.sorry *runs away and cries*    im set to channel 11,.,. if i change this, will it affect the other people in the house using wireless
<Flare183> f00fbug: i think so see man apt-get
<tim167> jeffMASTERflex ah that's it thanks
 * random I have two problems. One, I can't get my wireless card to work. Two, the resolution keeps reverting to 640x480. Can anyone help?
<Flare183> bod_: haha that would be so funny
<bod_> f00fbug, also see :    man aptitiude
<TallHunkDan> nickrud. how can i play vcds with my totem player. my dvd seems ok now
<Flare183> !repeat > random (come on people_
<Flare183> )*
<bod_> Flare183, what would?
<Jack_Sparrow> randomPlease dont repeat.  Try telleing people what network and video cards you are using
<Flare183> bod_: you changing the channel number
<dduong> bod: I've heard that anything but channel 6 is good.
<Flare183> bod_: that would be funny as he**
<bod_> Flare183, will changing it stop ohter peoples wifi ?
<tim167> jeffMASTERflex uhm sorry but man p7zip also only mentions decompress
<Flare183> bod_: yeap
<Leila> TallHunkDan: Try using VLC.
<f00fbug> ok for the record aptitude > apt-get.. thx bod_
<f00fbug> and thx Flannel
<f00fbug> err Flare183
<random> Network card - Dynex Wireless USB adapter. Video - NVidia GEForce 6350 SE
<bod_> Flare183, ok, thats out of the question
<unop_> bod_, they might experience a small interruption - but that depends on how your router handles the change - also since channel 11 has the longest range, people with a weak signal already might experience some trouble -- but i'd do this just to test it out, you can always revert
<TallHunkDan> ok ill try
<Flare183> f00fbug: no problem
<random> My bad, 6150
<Flare183> bod_: yeah but still funny
<bod_> f00fbug, for the record,.,.aptitude isnt apt-get
<jeffMASTERflex> tim167: i don't use p7zip. I recommend using zip or rar. you woulnd't want to force another user to install something just because the compression would be marginally better
<tim167> jeffMASTERflex looks like i need to look at man 7z right ?
<Leila> I have lost the hot plug with a USB drive. It won't recognize automatically. Does anyone have a link to where I can get information on how to get it back.
<f00fbug> bod_, yeah, it's beter :)
<Jack_Sparrow> random: THe video card shouldnt be too hard, but I have never heard of that brand of network usb thingy
<tim167> jeffMASTERflex ok
<chrisbrl88> anyone have any idea why i cant enable visual effects under gnome in ubuntu 7.10?
<f00fbug> hence the greater than symbol ;)
<histo> Leila: does lsusb show the device?
<unop_> tim167, if i were you, i would use zip - its the most widely used format, almost everyone can unzip zip files
<Dr_willis> Leila,   have you manually altered the fstab?  if a device is listed in the fstab the hotplug stuff ignores it - ibelive
<Flare183> unop_: you mean you if I done that i could get from "sucking" off of my router?
<Flare183> if i done that*
<random> Jack_Sparrow: I'm willing to start with the video card
<Leila> chrisbrl88: do you have the 3d drivers installed for your video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> chrisbrl88: MOst likely you have not got the video setup right.. but ask in #Compiz they can fix ou right up
<unop_> Flare183, i'm not sure i understand you, can you come again please?
<bod_> unop_, i recently had an argument with my step sister (in her room lies the *!*ROUTER*!*) she kept taking out my cable,. so i dont wanna start another argument,. if i change channels, will that kill everyones wifi?,.,.there all asleep btw and the whole house is wifi except me
<bod_> f00fbug, yep
<TheFishy> how can i see where a program is held?
<chrisbrl88> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> random: What have you done so far as far as drivers and tinkering
<bod_> f00fbug,  sorry,. i thought u meant same as
<f00fbug> bod_, it's ok :)
<histo> bod_: yes if you change channels on the router it they will have to change to the new channel.
<bod_> ;)
<tim167> unop_, can you or anyone give an example command to zip 200 MB files into 10 zips of 20 MB (automatically) ?
<nemilar> Stepa1: sorry had to run out for a minute...did you get helped?
<jeffMASTERflex> TheFishy: which program_name
<bod_> histo,  thanks for the clarification
<Leila> histo:  No. it does not.
<unop_> bod_, errm, stop arguing with your step-sister and make like easy for yourself :) if they're all asleep, they'll never know
<unop_> tim167, man zip :)
<Dr_willis>  zipsplit [-hiLpst] [-n size] [-b path] zipfile
<bod_> histo, unop_, if i change from channell 11 to 1 then change back to 11 ,.,.will they all have there internet back?
<Flare183> unop_: ok like you said if I changed the channel to 6 then people passing by (using a latop) wouldn't be able to "suck" the internet (sucking=using)
<xobius> chrisbrl88, have you enabled 3D acel?
<hotmonkeyluv> is faad2 in the ubuntu repos?
<histo> bod_: yes
<TheFishy> jeffMASTERflex, pidgin
<Flare183> !find faad2
<bod_> histo, ta
<ubotu> Found: libfaad2-0, libfaad2-dev
<Flare183> yeap
<histo> bod_: only if you change the channel in th router settings though.
<hotmonkeyluv> oh
<Leila> Dr_willis: I haven't on purpose. But I have done a lot of tweaking.
<AngryElf> how do I prevent Dapper from searching for and starting md arrays?
<hotmonkeyluv> thanks flare183
<jeffMASTERflex> TheFishy: no the name of the command is "which programname"
<bod_> unop_, ok,.,.changing to channel 1 now
<Flare183> hotmonkeyluv: no problem
<random> Jack_Sparrow: Not much, considering I have no connection to the internet through Linux(I'm on Vista at the moment), and I'm way new to linux in the first place. I've been trying to change it to the right resolution(1440x900) in widescreen, but when I try that, the screen goes back to 640x480. Now, any setting reverts to 640x480.
<TheFishy> jeffMASTERflex, ok ty
<unop_> Flare183, well, that depends on whether your connection is secure or not
<tim167> unop_ LOTS of info there...just thought an example from someone would help me out quicker :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | random  is a good place to start
<ubotu> random  is a good place to start: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flare183> unop_: crap it's not "secure" but i can't kick someone off the router if needed
<Flare183> can*
<Flare183> sorry
<unop_> tim167,  find /path/to/zips | zip zipfile -@
<sixpence> Heya, which file controls what WM/DE will be started when I invoke startx? Basically I don't want to use gdm anymore.
<bod_> unop_, ok,.,.changing the channel didnt work,.,.?,.,.
<unop_> sixpence, ~/.xinitrc
<nemilar> sixpence: it used to be ~/.xinitrc
<Dr_willis> sixpence,  you can make a .xinitrc file in the users home dir - and start exactly what you want. Otherwise it some how reads a system default, or i THINK whatever you last selected in gdm
<nemilar> unop_: ubuntu didn't change that recently?
<histo> bod_: You have to change the channel in the routers settings not on one machine.
<Flare183> just say mine name if anybody needs any help I will be playing Paper Mario on the computer
<unop_> bod_, ok, i'd change the channel back like a good-boy and probably look for better drivers :)
<Flare183> my*
<bod_> histo, yer,.,. i went to 192.168.2.1 in firefox,.then changed the setting
<chrisbrl88> going to #compiz hasnt been as helpful as i hoped
<Stepa1> nemilar:  Its me, do you know the name of the cd that can help me?
<tim167> unop_ hm i dont quite follow, or is it 'zipsplit' ?
<histo> bod_: yes you could also just turn off the wireless
<unop_> nemilar, iirc, ~/.xinitrc does not exist on a default install -- but it is used by startx if it exists
<bod_> unop_, where would i find the winxp dirvers (nice and free like)
<histo> !wifi > bod_,   bod_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<bod_> histo, how will that help?
<unop_> bod_, ohh, are you using windows drivers?
<histo> bod_: I thought you were trying to disable the wireless for others on your router.
<bod_> unop_, i have no drivers ,.,. whatsoever to my knowledge
<Carbonflux> I had to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get my resolution settings to work correctly, and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly or use nivida-settings, the UI information is wrong.
<histo> bod_: what type of card is it?
<nemilar> Stepa1: most recommended would be something like miniPE-XT or something of that sort
<bod_> histo, no, trying to fix mine
<rhpot1991> anyone ever see anything where you have working wifi using wep, go to configure it to wap instead which fails and then it will no longer connect to the old wep?
<oogy> what should go in .xinitrc if you were to use it, for gnome for example
<Carbonflux> nvidia-settings generates a proper file tho
<Stepa1> nemilar: thanks, ill check it out
<TheFishy> so i installed gaim + xfire for linux and its not showing up
<bod_> histo, belkin F5D7050B
<histo> bod_: what chipset is it on those cards?
<Mm|Spunky> I have a question reguarding Ubuntu 7.10. Has anyone ever had the issue where they leave there PC idle, or sometimes things just randomly stop working, like for instance terminal, when you go to applications and such and try to use it, does it say "starting terminal" in the task menu then just quit? if so and you have fixed it pleas assist me with that issue.
<unop_> bod_,  check replies 1 and 2 here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108264
<jeffMASTERflex> TheFishy: gaim no longer exists. the instant messenger program is now know as pidgin
<bod_> UNOPCHEERS
<bod_> unop_, cheers
<Carbonflux> seems like a bug has crept into the latest nvidia driver that causes it to fail to detect the proper mode settings for a monitor by default
<TheFishy> jeffMASTERflex, i know this but i call it gaim
<bod_> histo,  how would i tell?
<histo> unop_: I believe thats the wireless B belkin card I had the G card working on my system but can't remember what chipset it was using.
<unop_> bod_, i was wondering why you were screaming at me there :)
<histo> bod_: lspci and look for the network card.
<TheFishy> jeffMASTERflex, anyways im trying to install g-fire to gaim/pidgin
<Mm|Spunky> Carbonflux: was that answer to me?
<bod_> unop_, yer,.er,.,.soryy bout that,.,.:)
<unop_> histo, i have the same one he's got,a F5D7050 - it uses the rt73/rt73usb module
<bod_> histo,  its a dongle so lsusb i think
<histo> ugg
<histo> bod_: yeah those cards are a pita.
<bod_> histo, pita bread?
<histo> bod_: nvm.  Just read the suggestion from unop_
<bod_> histo, lsusb : Bus 005 Device 026: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<jeffMASTERflex> TheFishy: you downloaded the xfire plugin through the snapshots page?
<TallHunkDan> last problem. i cant gte my laptops sound to work however if i use my headset, i have no problem hearing sounds.
<unop_> bod_, i compiled my drivers from ralink's site, but i guess they arent really reliable, i've been reading that serialmonkey has alternatives that work better, so i'm gonna try them out
<bod_> unop_, cheers m8
<TallHunkDan> why dont i hear any sound from my ubuntu installed laptop?
<unop_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 050d:705a Belkin Components
<TheFishy> jeffMASTERflex, sourceforge https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=141362&package_id=155388
<bod_> TallHunkDan, speakers probably muted
<histo> unop_: yeah serialmonkey is the way to go from what i've seen in here with those cards.
<TallHunkDan> bod_ checked that already
<bod_> ok
<histo> !sound > TallHunkDan,   TallHunkDan Read the private message from ubotu.
<jeffMASTERflex> TheFishy: the latest updated debs to xfire plugin are at http://gfire.sourceforge.net/snapshots/
<singlesun1> i want to be able to connect my laptop to my desktop pc, i want my desktop to function as a server that will be able to runs various different server distros so that I can test this different distros out with my laptop... what software will support this?
<histo> singlesun1: software on what the laptop or the server?
<bod_> histo,  unop_, gonna check ubotu's thoughts,.,.brb
<slugone> what is the most current / useful desklet / screenlet there?
<singlesun1> histo, i want to use my desktop pc to function under several different servers OS's
<slugone> out there *
<histo> singlesun1: okay
<singlesun1> histo, i want to be able to connect my laptop to it, to test these various servers
<slugone> lol, what is the most useful desklet screenlet program out there right now
<jeffMASTERflex> slugone: deskbar is definitely the most useful applet. i think the gdesklets are pretty useless
<bruenig> !info conky
<ubotu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<histo> singlesun1: just use XMDCP or any other remote conneciton type system.
<slugone> same
<bruenig> deskbar is entirely useless
<histo> singlesun1: vnc etc...
<slugone> where can i get deskbar
<histo> !best > singlesun1,   singlesun1 Read the private message from ubotu.
<bod_> histo,  i dont like bug reports, they scare me,.,. im gonna wait for unop_'s drivers,.,.lol
<jeffMASTERflex> bruenig: no way. i don't use any menus or icons. it actually does everything for me
<bruenig> jeffMASTERflex, I don't even have a panel
<singlesun1> histo, basically what software will allow my desktop box to function as various different servers?
<histo> bod_: you still will have to blacklist the broken modueles
<histo> singlesun1: you could use a virtual machine type thing.
<robierto> if i don't want to use any menus and icons i use a terminal
<histo> singlesun1: virtualbox
<singlesun1> histo, virtualbox is a free app?
<bruenig> just use xbindkeys to keyboard shortcut everything
<TheFishy> jeffMASTERflex, thank you so much jeffMASTERflex. you have helped me a lot
<bod_> histo, but it says something about not being able to have network manager installed?? thats what confused and scared me
<jeffMASTERflex> TheFishy: no prob
<singlesun1> histo, can virtualbox run server OS's on a computer that is configured as a client and not a server though?
<histo> bod_: yeha you just have to configure the card manually
<histo> singlesun1: yes and they have versions for windows, linux etc...
<histo> singlesun1: you install it and you can create emulated computers inside of any os and install any OS you want.
<bod_> histo,  can i try the drivers first, then delete system files later?
<histo> bod_: you're not really deleting the system files you are just telling them not to load.
<singlesun1> histo, and you can connect to these various emulated OS's correct via another machine?
<histo> singlesun1: yeap
<histo> !virtualbox > singlesun1,   singlesun1 Read the private message from ubotu.
<bod_> histo, ok,.,. can i do the changing of crucial system files later?
<singlesun1> histo, excellent, thats much help
<histo> singlesun1: or locally on the same machine the choice is up to you.
<histo> singlesun1: its similiar to vmware if you are familiar with that.  Virtualbox is a free alternative.
<Shadow6363> I'm about to reformat this hard drive to reinstall ubuntu, what would be the best option for backing up my home directory?
<bod_> tritium, you about m8?
<jesica> sorry, this chat is only in english?
<singlesun1> histo, yes ;) that was my concern, vmware is not cheap
<_coredump_> n8 liebe leutz
<bod_> jessica, which language do you want?
<histo> bod_: no you just edit a text file and add 2 words then install the different drivers.  If they don'[ work or you botch something up you can always edit the file and remove the entries.
<jesica> spanish
<jeffMASTERflex> Shadow6363: throw it into a tarball or zip it. or move it into another partition you do not plan on formatting
<robierto> why are you reinstalling Shadow6363
<histo> singlesun1: virtualbox is free
<bod_> !es | jesica
<ubotu> jesica: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jesica> thanks!
<bod_> histo,  ok but can you gimme a walkthrough instead of that confusing/scary page?
<bod_> jesica, no probs
<Shadow6363> robierto: I'm running the alpha of gutsy and as such, never intended on keeping things setup as they are, just became too lazy to change it.
 * Pelo is looking for an easy question to answer, just so he can retain his "helper" status
<Shadow6363> jeffMASTERflex: Will that account for permissions as well as symlinks?
<robierto> Shadow6363, can you just drag it to a usb key?
<ta1> Wireless network is up, ubuntu can see windows machine, windows can't see ubuntu...I can access my ubuntu web server from the windows machine, but not the smb share
<histo> bod_: The other guy with the same card will be able to help you a lot more than I ever could.
 * bod_ thinks Pelo should help me by telling me how to make the perfect coffee
<RequinB4> Where is a good repo for X and window themes?
<bod_> histo,  ok ty,.,.il sit here till unop_ getss back
<Shadow6363> robierto: sadly not, I didn't quite partition this at all so it's an 74 GB home directory
<Pelo> bod_,   on spoonfull of coffee per cup of water Plus one for the pot
<jeffMASTERflex> Shadow6363: sometimes the permissions get messed up. It's simple to recursivley fix them on a single folder, though
<levander> Is there a command to make sure a CD has no unreadable scratches on it?
<Pelo> bod_,  and don'T let it sit , just have it when it is done brewing
<robierto> Shadow6363, tough one...
<jeffMASTERflex> Shadow6363: i'd figure that would be the least of your problems
 * bod_ thinks pelo should be more specific,. like the exact weight of the spoonfull,. and the temperature of the coffee
 * bod_ temp of the water i mean
<goudkov> hi guys. on gutsy, gnome's gnome-open doesn't launch firefox properly. if a firefox window is already open, it complains about a session. is there a way to fix it?
<Pelo> bod_, water for percolating should be just bellow boiling (never boil coffee),   I don'T know the size of the measuring spoon,  they sell them in stores,  conical little things
<RequinB4> Anyone know a good reposotiry of GNOME and window themes or am I have to resort to the windows version of google for random sites >.>
<ta1> When I go to network:/// on my ubuntu machine, it isn't listed.. any idea why?
<jeffMASTERflex> RequinB4: gnom-look
<histo> goudkov: how are you opening this now?
<jeffMASTERflex> gnome-look*
<robierto> goudkov, alt+f2 -- firefox &
 * bod_ thinks Pelo should explain the difference in taste between a coffee made with boiled water and a coffee made without boiled water
<jesica> bod, still there?
<Pelo> goudkov,   open the system monitor,  ( in the admin menu ) , look for firefox or firefox-bin,  kill those processes
<bod_> jesica, yes,.,.whats up?
<RequinB4> jeffMASTERflex - that's a package, i presume?
<Pelo> bod_, we're getting in too deep and way too off fopic
<jesica> this chat was opened automatically, but i cant open ubuntu-es
<goudkov> histo: actually, it's a bigger problem. i'm using two monitors with separate x sessions. so when i try to open a url in one session, it opens it in another.
<goudkov> i think that's the root of the problem.
<jeffMASTERflex> RequinB4: no it's a website to download gnome themes and icon sets. if you want packages, dive into synaptic, there are a ton there also
<bod_> Pelo, but at least you retained ur helper status ,.,.,.;)
<RequinB4> jesica '/join #ubuntu-es'
<bod_> jesica, #ubuntu-es
<histo> goudkov: definately because I can open multiple firefox windows.
<jesica> Ive tried
<jeffMASTERflex> RequinB4: the thing is, it's very simple to install themes from the appearance settings manager
<goudkov> histo: yep, but it launches it in the wrong session.
<histo> jessica type /j #ubuntu-es
<jackdaw> hey all, anyone know how to make the default subversion work with https style repositories? mine says URL scheme unknown
<histo> goudkov: how are you launching it?
<RequinB4> jeffMASTERflex: heh, meant by asking where i need to go to browse the goods.  And yes, I learned how great that installation process was early on
<goudkov> histo: if i launch it from the first screen, it opens up in the second one. so if i already have firefox open in the first session and then gnome-open or just launch firefox with a url on the command line in the first session, it give an error dialog about the firefox session in the second x session.
<jesica> WHERE! I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT UBUNTU!
<histo> goudkov: how are you launching it?
<Pelo> jesica, you need to go to the spanish channel ?
<RequinB4> jesica: calm down :P  type '/join #ubuntu-es' right now
<histo> jesica: in this window
<RequinB4> here
<histo> jesica: just were you typed your last message.
<bod_> jesica, in the place where you type those words to us,.,.type    /j #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> jesica, right wherer you type to talk to us
<goudkov> histo: from the command line
<jesica> lets see
<jackdaw> hey all, anyone know how to make the default subversion work with https style repositories? mine says URL scheme unknown
<jesica> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> jesica,  type  /join #ubuntu-es
<histo> goudkov: so you have two instances of gnome running also?
<jeffMASTERflex> jesica, tienes que darle al "/j ubuntu-es" para entrar al canal en espanol
<goudkov> histo: yes
<bod_> jesica,  type exactly this             /j #ubuntu-es
<jesica> thanks!
<histo> jesica: you forgot the /j in front of that.
<wolferine> evenig
<bod_> jesica, no probs
<goudkov> histo: it used to work just fine in dapper, but something has changed.
<Shadow6363> jeffMASTERflex robierto: thanks for the help
<Shadow6363> exit
<histo> goudkov: then you need to also have two gnome-terminals open one in each session to do what you are wanting to do.
<histo> goudkov: or somehow tell it which session to launch it in.
<histo> goudkov: Why you have two X sessions running is beyond me in the first place.
<goudkov> histo: i just tried launching openoffice from gnome terminal in the first x session and it opened the openoffice window in the second x session
<goudkov> histo: very convenient
<histo> goudkov: because you're gnome-terminal is from the second x session
<goudkov> histo: much better than running one big virtual display
<jrib> goudkov: it opens on $DISPLAY
<histo> goudkov: okay to each his own.
<histo> jrib: can't you tell an app which display to open on or session?
<bod_> goudkov, does this help,.,.,.:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54008/
<goudkov> jrib: yep
<histo> jrib: an X app that is
<mkquist> anyone know, can i get a gui desktop thru ssh on a remote machine?
<goudkov> jrib: dammit. that's right it shows :0.1 in both of them
<jrib> histo, goudkov: DISPLAY=whatever command
<goudkov> bod_: let me check
<goudkov> jrib: yeah, that would fix it
<RequinB4> mkquist: wouldn't know about ssh, but ubuntu comes equipped with VNC stuff
<RequinB4> GUI remote desktop
<goudkov> jrib: but why does it screw it up on startup?
<histo> !ssh > mkquist,   mkquist Read the private message from ubotu.
<goudkov> jrib: it works fine if i export DISPLAY=:0.0 in the first session manually
<histo> goudkov: becuase your displays are backwards from what you are used to probably.
<goudkov> histo: no it shows :0.1 in both of them!
<brandon__> what would you type to mount a cd as iso9660?
<jrib> goudkov: if you open a new terminal it should have $DISPLAY set to whichever one you opened it on
<histo> goudkov: well thats an issue definately.
<brandon__> dvd i mean
<goudkov> jrib: apparently it doesn't any more in gutsy
<robierto> mkquist, yes
<jrib> goudkov: strange then
<bod_> histo, im gonne go have a coffee,. and watch some tele for 10 mins,. if unop_ comes back, can u tell him il be bak soon
<unop> bod_, i've just installed drivers from here 0 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<unop> bod_, i'm gonna hit the sack now ;)
<bod_> histo, dont worry,.,.lol
<bod_> unop, k,.,.cheers m8
<goudkov> jrib: i launch gnome-terminal in the first session and it opens up in the first session, but DISPLAY in that terminal shows :0.1
<robierto> mkquist, you can run a desktop remotely at speeds faster than your local machine -- provided you have high speed internet connection and a faster remote machine
<bod_> unop,  night night
<unop> bod_, ta m8 .. hope the drivers work alright for you :)
<goudkov> i doubt that's the expected behavior
<sethrd> hello hello.
<robierto> mkquist, change your $DISPLAY to remote machine
<bod_> unop, cheers for ur help,.,. prob speak later,.,.night
<sethrd> Anyone have any luck with the Broadcom wireless chipset?
<codename> Any ideas on how getting Flash working on Ubuntu 7.10
<codename> the command or w.e
<jrib> !flash | codename
<ubotu> codename: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<goudkov> yeah, if i set the DISPLAY back to :0.0 in the terminal, then firefox and everything else works correctly
<sethrd> Heh, sticky on the forums. Nice.
<RequinB4> !wifi | sethrd check here, ubuntu has great wifi docs
<ubotu> sethrd check here, ubuntu has great wifi docs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TallHunkDan> thank you all guys! got it all working now.
<TallHunkDan> you're the best!
<bod_> unop, can you help 1 last thing plz
<bod_> unop, if your still awake
<jesica> bod, Im in trouble
<goudkov> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/157708
<bod_> jesica, why?
<goudkov> ctap
<goudkov> crap
<jesica> nobody want to help me in ubuntu-es
<bod_> jesica, whats your problem?
<jesica> and i cant speak in english very well
<bod_> jesica, dont worry,. just try and explain your problem
<brandon__> how do you mount a dvd as iso9660
<jesica> i use twinkle for phonecalls
<bod_> jesica, ok
<monstrfolk> what is twinkle
<bishoy[echelon]> anyone know how to install easyubuntu on xubuntu 7.10?
<jesica> i tried to use it right now but said 403 forbidden
<wolferine> monstrfolk, its a VOIP phone
<bod_> jesica, what is twinkle? I have never heard of it
<wolferine> bod_, read above
<viator> whats a good gui based ftp client
<jesica> its like ekiga, do you know that?
<bod_> wolferine, like skype?
<bod_> jesica, skype?
<wolferine> not really, but yes
<bod_> wolferine, ok
<achandrashekar> hey guys I have a sopcast streaming media player install question
<jesica> similar
<achandrashekar> anyone familiar with sopcast
<wolferine> viator, filezilla
<Eno_> how would i get the equivalent of 'use default gateway on remote network' on ubuntu? i am using a VPN and i would like my traffic to be routed through it
<bod_> jesica, have you ever used i successfully before?
<Eno_> i have instructions but they are for windows
<jesica> NO
<penguin> Can i use emerald to change how the taskbars look?
<quaal> does ubuntu allow you to connect to the gnome login screen through vnc?
<achandrashekar> Eno_: you want to use the box as a gateway to the internet ?
<bod_> jesica, ok, it sounds like, either port blocking or network permissions. I dont know much about them but il ask around
<jesica> oh yes, sorry
<adante_> after i kill an app the port is locked for quite a long time afterwards
<adante_> is there a way i can stop it from locking it?
<jesica> until last sunday
<bod_> guys if im tryng to use an internet fone and iget an error:403 forbidden   what should i do
<_|vkarl|_> Hi, anyone can helpme, yesterday i have installated ubuntu, but today, it don't enter to gnome. back to login screen. What can i do?
<mkquist> ty to whomever had ubotu pm me.. =)
<jackdaw> allo, how do i get svn to checkout from http repos i.e sourceforge the default built doesn't
<achandrashekar> Eno_: box 1 -----> box_2 (connected to internet) ----> internet??
<bod_> jesica, what has changed since last sunday?
<Eno_> achandrashekar: yeah, i think so
<jesica> no changes
<bishoy[echelon]> anyone know how to install easyubuntu on xubuntu 7.10?
<Eno_> achandrashekar: http://www.noc.ucf.edu/VPN/default_gw.htm
<jesica> :/
<RequinB4> jesica: que es su programa del telefono
<Eno_> achandrashekar: i want to do this
<ta1> Ok, now I can access my ubuntu box from my windows machine but only by IP.. it doesn't show up in network I have to type it in manually
<bod_> jesica, have you tried rebooting and trying again? resetting your internet router? reinstalling tickle?
<jesica> i dont have router
<RequinB4> bod_ tickle?
<RequinB4> or tinkle?
<RequinB4> (i'm googling)
<bod_> RequinB4, skype type thing apparently
<bod_> RequinB4, oh yer tinkle
<jackdaw> anyone?
<jesica> im stealing my neighbor
<jesica> :)
<Strangelet> I have Ubuntu installed on one partition, I am currently installing OpenGEU on another. I wish to put all my logs recorded by Pidgin together in a third partition I use to share my media. I cannot find the option to change the directory, could anyone give me a hand?
<jesica> ive tried again, but i couldnt
<bod_> jesica, RequinB4 is googleing your problem,.im afraid i cant help
<jesica> what means tickle?
<bod_> jesica, sorry i meant tinkle
<wolferine> jesica, what are you trying to do?
<jesica> aaaah twinkle
<wolferine> please, ask in one line thanks
<KyleJohnson> what file do I edit to change screen resolution?
<bod_> wolferine, error:403 forbidden ,,.when using tinkle
<RequinB4> jesica: twinkle es su programa del telefono?
<achandrashekar> Eno_: your question is a bit confusing..One type of connection "shares" the internet with other nodes in your network. The other is where, you connect to a network outside of yours, that is firewalled but you have a VPN to. Which one?
<wolferine> bod_, is it you or jesica that is having the issue?
<RequinB4> jesica
<jesica> sorry but, who is talking to me
<KyleJohnson> got a new monitor and I can't see anything once x starts
<walrus> hi, how can i implement some nice small res text mode on my sys ??
<bod_> wolferine, jesica, but i was expplaining her problem
<jesica> oh sorry
<bod_> jesica, wolferine is trying to talk to you (i think)
<robierto> Strangelet, edit ~/.purple/prefs.xml with a text editor change <pref name='log_directory' type='string' value="YOUR DIRECTORY"
 * bod_ says im off for a bit ,.,.bye
<achandrashekar> Eno_: If all you wanna do is connect to a VPN, then its built into ubuntu's network manager and will allow you to connect to a VPN network. :)
<jesica> i cant see him
<jesica> thanks bod
<bruenig> walrus, do what
<walrus> my monitor displays very big text on my ubuntu-server, is there a way to make it look smaller ??
<Eno_> achandrashekar: well, right now i have the cisco vpnclient that i can run and i can connect to their private network. but i need be able to connect to other websites and have them think i am on their network
<wolferine> jesica, when someone uses your nick, it will appear highlighted in the channel. if you look to the left of the comment, you will see 'who' is speaking
<billenium> How can i make my Ubuntu look like Mac without using Beryl?
<klos> my cpu runs at 64* C whilst idling
<walrus> bruenig: i meant console mode text (bash)
<klos> thats a lot :-/
<bruenig> walrus, the command is setfont I thought
<Eno_> achandrashekar: i.e. netlibrary website only allows me to access resources when i am on the school network
<RequinB4> jesica - http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.checkupdown.com%2Fstatus%2FE403.html&langpair=en%7Ces&hl=en&ie=UTF-8
<jesica> im learning to use this chat, ubuntu and this lenguage :)
<achandrashekar> Eno_: okay...ALL of those configurations are part of the vpn client built into the network manager package...give me one sec and Ill tell you what i installed to connect to my vpn at work.
<walrus> bruenig: r u sure?? im talking about plain vesa text, no X at all ...
<bruenig> walrus, yes, for the vc
<bruenig> s
<lufis> I'm having a bunch of instances of vino-session show up in my process list, eating about 1 meg of memory each. I haven't used vnc for more than a week and have rebooted since... why are these clients lingering?
<walrus> bruenig: thx, i will try that =)
<bruenig> walrus, syntax is setfont whatever -c /dev/vc/1
<bruenig> or whatever number
<bruenig> -C*
<walrus> bruenig: thank u
<wolferine> jesica, your using twinkle, do you have an 'account' setup that you can connect to ( on a VOIP provider) ?
<jesica> voxalot?
<achandrashekar> Eno_: Mine appears to a a pptp one..but im sure a search + synaptic will let you install it - I used network-manager-pptp
<achandrashekar> Eno_: and it had all of the configs..including let me use their gateway.
<jesica> wolferine, voxalt?
<achandrashekar> Eno_: errrmm...let me rephrase that..it was all gui based that is.
<wolferine> jesica, first, use my nick when replying, second, its a 'yes' or 'no' answer
<Nergar> how do i set the BIOS clock from ubuntu?
<jesica> wolferine, yes
<nerdriot> i have a total noob question... has anyone here managed to get 3D rendering to work properly on games with a VIA Unichrome video card? games even as "simple" as SuperTuxKart freeze on me
<Eno_> achandrashekar: i have this IPsec one in the network manager. i enter all the info and such, and asks me for a password, but it never seems to get 'enabled'
 * RequinB4 notes that voxalot is an internet phone company
<RyanPrior> When I try to access the "Network" page via nautilus, it says "Cannot display network:///" -- anybody have a suggestion?
<Eno_> achandrashekar: the vpnclient cisco command line one is the only one that has worked for me
<wolferine> jesica, can you ping their addess? they should give you information when you setup the account, 'ping <address>' in a terminal
<mikkko> !whois me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<achandrashekar> Eno_: strange..indeed.....does a tail -f /var/log/messages...while you try and connect say anything the log files?
<jesica> wolferine, said the number Ive called could not be connected, tried again
<wolferine> jesica, are you connected (registered) with the VOIP provider?
<jesica> wolferine, i think
<achandrashekar> Eno_: im trying to find where the good old log files are written. my guess is /var/log/messages.
<jesica> wolferine, i called the last week
<doofus123> hello. i have an Intel E6750 cpu. does it matter whether i get the i386 version or the amd64 version?
<Eno_> hmm..nop
<jesica> wolferine, i had no problem
<wolferine> jesica, so you have used the      service, thats a good start
<achandrashekar> doofus123: is that intel??
<doofus123> achandrashekar yes
<wolferine> jesica, can you please tell me what your problem is then ?
<achandrashekar> doofus123: coreduo??
<doofus123> achandrashekar: yes
<jesica> wolferine, it already dont work
<doofus123> achandrashekar: sorry, core 2 duo
<achandrashekar> doofus123: the latest version installs the smp kernel by default
<jesica> wolferine, when i try to call appear 403 forbidden
<wolferine> jesica, this is the last time, please describe your problem, else Icannot help you
<achandrashekar> doofus123: so there you are ....:)
<achandrashekar> doofus123: i386 is what i installed
<Eno_> achandrashekar: how do i figure out the gateway ip address i want, if i were to do it via the command line? ie. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606465
<jesica> wolferine, ive tried with different numbers
<achandrashekar> doofus123: i did the same search a while ago
<doofus123> achandrashekar: i see. thank you. i was wondering if its the version's problem since i cant get it to install on my new build.
<jesica> wolferine, please, be patient, im lost
<achandrashekar> Eno: route - n
<wolferine> jesica, please explain what your issue is, what you have done so far to fix it, im not just going to guess what the issue is, and send you on your merry way
<achandrashekar> it will show you there...
<wolferine> jesica, what is your language you speak, maybe another room might help
<achandrashekar> Eno: you can also change it just for the session you are connected
<jesica> wolferine, nobody wanted to help me in ubuntu-es
<wolferine> jesica, maybe you just need to be patient, as the language barrier just isnt working for me
<Linuxishawt> Is there an issue with installing flashplugin-nonfree, I keep getting a md5sum mismatch and flash doesn't get installed but the package manager says that it does?
<jesica> wolferine, nobody answered me, please dont leave me
<wolferine> jesica, your not helping yourself, nothing I can do about that
<RequinB4> wolferine - i've offered to try and translate what i can but i've been ignored >.>
<wolferine> jesica, are you registered with your VOIP provider ?
<wolferine> too bad RequinB4 :(
<Shpook> !flash
<jesica> wolferine, yes. Voxalot
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<achandrashekar> Eno_: that was route -n
<wolferine> jesica, ok, so your registered, do you have access to your account? logs of calls yu have made?
<jesica> wolferine, yes
<wolferine> jesica, and what does your account tell you about your service, is it up and working ?
<iKap> whats the cd/dvd burner app in xubuntu?
<Shpook> I booted up and got a error about gnome-settings-manager or something, and now my lower menu panel is stuck at the top of the screen. How can I get it back to the bottom?
<pure`eigenVector> would like to troubleshoot a gnome login issue in ubuntu, should I start here or the forums?
<jesica> wolferine, ive forgotten where to see that information
<Eno_> $ sudo ip route change default via 132.170.0.10
<Eno_> RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<wolferine> jesica, www.voxalot.com
<th0r> my system log times do not agree with either hwclock or date...the logs are one hour later than either. Does anyone know the source of the system log times or a possible reason for the discrepancy?
<Eno_> achandrashekar: it doesn't seem to be working, the ip command :(
<Eno_> i don't know how to use it
<jesica> wolferine, iam there,
<achandrashekar> Eno_: the route -n command??
<wolferine> jesica, i dont need a play-by-play, answers are enough
<Eno_> achandrashekar: no, that works fine. i mean the ip route change default via 1.2.4.5
<achandrashekar> En0_:  oh...changing the default gw one sec
<zamo> is there some chanel in spanish?
<pure`eigenVector> anyone know the best place to look for a blank post-login screen in gnome?
<th0r> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
 * Dr_willis has to think about the phrase post-login screen....
<zamo> thanks
<achandrashekar> Eno_: try this as sudo su - route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<paradizelost> hey all. i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 on an NVIDIA SATA RAID
<paradizelost> and the partitioner is only seeing the individual drives, not the stripe that's already there
<wolferine> paradizelost, keep the posts to one line, if possible
<paradizelost> wolferine umm it was
<Dr_willis> pure`eigenVector,  you mean to say that GDM works - but the actual gnome desktop fails to startup? nothing at all?
<wolferine> paradizelost, maybe you dont understand what that means
<achandrashekar> Eno_: what part is that??  I must have missed that part
<pure`eigenVector> Dr_willis: thats correct, the first time I boot up the box, I can login and gnome desktop works fine... if I log out and try to log in, it logs me in, but I get no desktop.  Just mouse, and brown screen.
<paradizelost> anyone know what i need to do to get the installer to see the raid stripe?
<Breakage> Hi, how can I make a init.d script to startup in X to disable mouse accel system wide on startup? i'd like to add "xset m 0 0".
<paradizelost> wolferine you posted your message the same second as my 2nd part
<wolferine> paradizelost, as there was no question initially
<paradizelost> !NVRAID
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> !680i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 680i - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Breakage> !deamon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deamon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paradizelost> Breakage it's daemon
<Breakage> !daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Breakage> ^^
<RequinB4> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<soldats> Breakage, you can set your mouse acceleration in the settings then save sessions and restart and it should be the same everytime
<Ububegin> Daemon read it here-----------> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computer_software%29
<Breakage> soldats: hey :) i've done it in startup app's but i'd prefer to do it system wide instead of doing settings for xfce and flux etc
<soldats> Breakage, ahh my bad
<box-> any idea why ubuntu will not boot up on a dell e530 E6650 Dual Core 2.33 1gb ram 500gb satahd Nvidia 8600 GT video ??
<Dr_willis> pure`eigenVector,  thats very weird. try making a new user, see if it also affects them.
<Breakage> soldats, np man. Ububegin: thanks :)
<wolferine> box-, could be quite a few # of things
<s0nix> hi
<s0nix> how can i fix this: mount: /dev/hdc6 already mounted or /media/Rise busy
<pure`eigenVector> Dr_willis: k will do, thanks.
<Ububegin> box: use LiveCD... might help to find prob
<wolferine> box-, what have you tried to troubleshoot, where is it failing, what errors do you receive ?
<wolferine> box-, by boot, do you mean your doing a new install? or was it working before?
<Aloha> whats the multiverse?
<wolferine> bigger than the universe Aloha
<Dr_willis> s0nix,  fix what? Its saying its mounted at /media/Rise - whats the problem.
<paradizelost> I am unable to get the installer to see my RAID0 on my NVidia 680i motherboard. I have existing data on the stripe set, and cannot break it. does anyone know what i need  to do to get it working?
<s0nix> Dr_willis: it say busy....... and i can't access to the data
<s0nix> no file in "ls"
<tcm_> s0nix: umount /dev/hdc6
<tcm_> ?
<s0nix> and umount tell me: unmounted
<Dr_willis> s0nix,  try  'sudo ls /media/Rise'
<Dr_willis> s0nix,  was this a removeable usb drive?
<s0nix> nothing with sudo ls...
<s0nix> a real partition
<tcm_> what does df say?
<linux4909> hello all
<s0nix> nothing about this disk
<linux4909> i need help with setting up VMWare.
<s0nix> umount: /dev/hdc6: not mounted
<linux4909> well really ineed to know how to install it.
<linux4909> i just got a trial from the website
<linux4909> and all i see is folder and files. idont know how to install a .tar files or where to save them so i can install the ssoftware
<tcm_> tried to do a reboot?
<linux4909> i only know how to use Add/Remove
<linux4909> i am running 710
<heartsblood> every time I run apt I get an error saying "sh: /usr/sbin/update-dpsyco: not found"  How do I get fix it?  I've already apt-get removed dpsyco, I dont want it.
<heartsblood> how do I get rid of the error*
<jeffMASTERflex> linux4909: I recommend you use virtualbox instead of install a tar binary from vmware. it will save you a lot of time and virtualbox is pretty good
<linux4909> okay
<linux4909> thanks
<s0nix> tcm_, sure
<linux4909> i was just reading the comparison online too
<linux4909> is there any difference in productivity or speed b/n them?
<paradizelost> linux4909 i greatly prefer the featureset of vmware over virtualbox, but it depends on which version of vmware you are using
<jesica> wolferine, Im sorry. Im completely lost. I cant find it. Thanks for everything
<wolferine> jesica, email your provider
<linux4909> paradise, i am using vmware 5
<theteacher> hi all. i have 5 PC running ubuntu. what should i add to "/etc/apt/source.list" to make others pc getting update from "/home/username/localrepo" in PC no 1?
<linux4909> well, i'm not usign it, just trying to install it.
<paradizelost> linux4909 workstation? just ot make sure
<linux4909> but it's what i have
<linux4909> yes
<linux4909> what i dont understand is, i see files and a folder that says installer
<linux4909> but no exe to begin installation
<paradizelost> linux4909 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<linux4909> thanx
<linux4909> once more thing, can i try vmware and virtual box together
<linux4909> or one at a time?
<paradizelost> should be able to have both installed
<linux4909> like go a week with VB then a week with VM
<linux4909> okay
<linux4909> i want to compare and see the difference
<wolferine> !enter | linux4909
<ubotu> linux4909: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s0nix> tcm_ no idea? :|
<ironhawk> linu4909 -- dont tell me your trying to use a printer under xp running in vbox in ubuntu?
<linux4909> one more thing before i begin
<linux4909> do i have to use vm player to  run vm ware wrkstation?
<ironhawk> linux4909 -- I've been killing myself for the last three days trying to get that to work.
<paradizelost> linux4909 no, workstation does that for you.
<dduong> linux4909:  you can do anything that you want :)  I went from VM to VB.  Tried them both and VB is more comfortable for me so I stuck with it
<box-> wolferine : using livecd and what i was meaning was i put livecd in boot from the cd itself it seems to start loading normal then without getting an error it goes into some type of terminal mode and tells me to type help for more help
<nomasteryoda> vb is good
<tech0007> question: can I setup a usb wifi adapter as access point? i mean not using a router?
<theteacher> hi all. i have 5 PC running ubuntu. what should i add to "/etc/apt/source.list" to make others pc getting update from "/home/username/localrepo" in PC no 1?
<paradizelost> linux4909 i do recommend workstation 6 though, it has USB2 support and more
<linux4909> so ubotu
<linux4909> *sorry ubotu
<wolferine> box-, so a new install, use the Alt. CD to install then
<paradizelost> linux4909 ubotu is a bot
<norv> I personally like VBox, as far as systems which don't need device support
<nomasteryoda> paradizelost, so does vb
<Linuxishawt> I have a quick question, I have a ton of file files and I want to extract them all in to one directory, can anyone help with the command to do that? I checked out the man page for gunzip didn't help me out
<linux4909> oh
<paradizelost> nomasteryoda how bout multiple snapshots
<dduong> I love Vbox's seamless mode...
<linux4909> okay
<ironhawk> Stupid question -- I've got two ubuntu installs. One doesnt'
<paradizelost> dduong i will give you seamless being awesome
<nomasteryoda> yup... i have been doing those ... i have 12 snapshots of xp
<linux4909> vbox, seems to get more love, so i will try that first. then vm next week
<norv> know if X supports the 'pressure' on some tablets?
<nomasteryoda> in vb
<dduong> paradizelost lol
<nomasteryoda> norv, in inkscape and gimp... i have done that
<nomasteryoda> wacom tablet support is in ubuntu xorg
<nomasteryoda> by default
<linux4909> hey thanks to all that replied, and thanx for the link
<ironhawk> Stupid question -- I've got two ubuntu installs. One doesnt't require me to enter my password when sudoing and the other does -- can anyone tell me how I can disbale the password prompt? I have the line sudo ALL=NOPASSWS: ALL in my /etc/sudoers file but doesn't seem to do the trick..
<dduong> linux4909:  If you need anymore help, feel free to come back :)
<nomasteryoda> good luck...... you can get free virtual machine images from vmware site.. to test linux4909
<norv> nomasteryoda: ah, nice. I was thinking about getting one of those
<wolferine> Ironhand, thats covered in the 'ubuntu guide' ( great resource) give it a google
<ironhawk> wolferine : It's a bird -- not hand... hehehe..
<linux4909> nomasteryoda: what are images?
<nomasteryoda> virtual machines
<nomasteryoda> in single files
<wolferine> ironhawk, sorry, auto completion :)
<linux4909> is that what i need if i dont have the windows cd?
<norv> ironhawk: well, you only have to enter your password once and sudo remembers for quite a while. I'd assume turning it off completely would be fairly dangerous
<wolferine> !enter | nomasteryoda
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ironhawk> wolferine : I'll check it out.. just seems to be something beyond sudoers that's prompting...
<nomasteryoda> linux4909, there is a exporter for virtualmachines on the vmware website ... ok i
<wolferine> Ironhand, i know its covered in the Edgy guide, if you cannot find it in Gutsy
<nomasteryoda> darn it... i have a bad keyboard and don't mean to do that ... i will type my books faster
<linux4909> nomasteryoda: so you can actually upload your machine for others to use?(image)
<norv> is there a way to get virtualbox to boot off of a hard disk, or is that risky?
<nomasteryoda> if it is opensource, sure you can that's up to you... i was working on one complete with free creative commons music that has ampache music server on it
<linux4909> nomasteryoda: i wont bother you, i'll google from here. but thanx to you and the others.
<nomasteryoda> k
<linux4909> am back, i have another question. take a looksee at this link http://www.vmware.com/appliances/ is that what you mean by images? they call them appliances on the site
<nomasteryoda> linux4909, this has all the "appliances" vmware has...
<nomasteryoda> http://www.vmware.com/appliances/ .. .intentional line break
<ironhawk> So anyone have any suggestions as to how to get a usb printer to work in virtual box? I have xp in a vbox and it doens't recognize my usb ports.. I tried doing the fstab trick / adding the usbfs group but still doesn't seem to work
<bnalohim> hi.. I have a problem with my sound.. i am a newby and i dont undertand what is happening.. midi files dosnt reproduce well, it may be de timidity... also i cant start jack as a client
<vinz_> #batam
<nomasteryoda> ironhawk, you could share the printer on the host and access it via samba shares or ipp
<mheath> 3
<linux4909> one more question, if i have a virtual machine of windows. could i save files and access them with my Ubuntu?
<mheath> erm, sorry :-)
<Dr_willis> linux4909,  yes - thats doable. in several ways.
<linux4909> sweet!
<ironhawk> nomasteryoda : hehehe -- crap -- never thought of that?! Gonna give it a shot.. Not sure if this hp installer lets you do it but I'll try it..
<Dr_willis> linux4909,  you can set up shared directories. or use ssh. or the same as you would 2 networked machines.
<linux4909> what is better as far as configurations? VM or VB? i ask because im a beginner
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want. I tend to use vmware
<norv> linux4909: VB is simpler to set up
<rainwalker> is it safe to update xserver-xorg-core yet? I've held off for fear of breaking graphics
<linux4909> okay. i want what is simpler.
<linux4909> thank you all.
<linux4909> wait, sorry. should i get VB fro mthe web or in my add/remove?
<rainwalker> linux4909: just a personal preference, but I always search synaptic first by default
<pawan> hi
<norv> linux4909: use synaptic or adept, don't get OSE if you care about USB pass through devices and other stuff
<proq> !mime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> ironhawk, if its in a linux host, ubuntu for sure can do it... i share my main printer here for my netowrk...
<paradizelost> when booting to the i386 7.10 livecd, during the boot process, it drops to a busybox shell, and just sits there. how do i get it to boot all the way?
<proq> how do I add new file-handler types to firefox? there's no UI and apropos doesn't turn up anything either
<theteacher> hi all. i have 5 PC running ubuntu. what should i add to "/etc/apt/source.list" to make others pc getting update from "/home/username/localrepo" in PC no 1?
<linux4909> norv: i have OSE is there a version ov VB w/o OSE
<ironhawk> nomasteryoda : through /etc/exports?
<nomasteryoda> i just use the gui
<norv> linux4909: oh right, nonfree so you'd have to get it manually I think
<linux4909> get what manually? i have it from synaptics, but i want to use USB though.
<ironhawk> nomasteryoda : yah, found a checkbox to share .. hrmm -- I'm more concerned about the xp driver install -- not sure if it allows you to connect to a remote printer cuz it's a usb only.
<Dr_willis> theteacher,  there are some apt tools that  allow one machine to be the main apt 'cache' - the way you are doing it - is  proberly not a good idea.
<achandrashekar> anyone know which irc server joomla lives? - i tried freenode..but nope \
<linux4909> norv: i want to use USB though. will VMware work with USB? and is VB used more by the open source community as opposed to VM?
<Dr_willis> apt-cacher - caching proxy system for Debian package and source files
<theteacher> Dr_willis, thx. so how the good idea?
<norv> linux4909: err, what sort of USB device?
<Dr_willis> theteacher,  ------------> apt-cacher - caching proxy system for Debian package and source files
<theteacher> Dr_willis, is it here http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/01/18/use-apt-cacher-to-save-bandwidth-multiple-pcs
<Dr_willis> theteacher,  theres other ways also. I recall the apt manual mentioned some
<linux4909> norv: WD Passport and a WD My Book and a USB.
<linux4909> norv: basically storage devices only. and i have a printer
<linux4909> norv: but that's all
<Dr_willis> theteacher,  last i uses apt-cacheer  it did not 'cache' things in the users home dir. :) it keep things in /var/cache/apt  like normal.
<linux4909> can mac osx be ran on a vb?
<norv> linux4909: err, now that's trickier
<linux4909> norv: what is, the storage devices or the printer? i dont care for the printer cuz i can transfer the files and print in ubuntu
<norv> linux4909: Virtualbox pretends to be a very generic PC, so no unless you get OS X to work on a generic PC first
<theteacher> Dr_willis, the how to please?
<norv> linux4909: the OS X is tricky. storage devices should be easy to share to Windows in virtualbox
<xenthro> Q: im screwing around with my usb wifi dongle and measuring signal strength. What I want to do is see it change in realtime, or, just make iwconfig run 10x/second for 5 mins. any ideas?
<norv> linux4909: I personally just share my /media for that
<linux4909> norv: okay, well scratch the OSX. i'll start of with windows. one question, do i HAVE to have the windows cd to install? or can i download the virtual machine?
<ouellettesr> how do I axytract tar.gz from command line ? tar -xvf ?
<linux4909> norv: will i be able to go online with the vir.mach?
<Dr_willis> theteacher,  install apt-cacher. check its docs. and google for tutorials. You basically change the other machines apt/sources.list file to point to the main caching server
<norv> linux4909: if it's not in virtualbox's format, you need to roll your own image. which requires a physical CD or an .iso to boot from
<Billy> linux4909, you will need your windows CD
<Billy> linux4909, and yes you can go online ..........
<linux4909> i have the windows cd.
<Billy> linux4909, you can even run a server
<theteacher> Dr_willis, thx. on the way.
<linux4909> will my recovery cd work or do i have to have a full windows Cd. i have the one that came with my gateway
<slugone> what is the CLI command for taking a screenshot in 5 seconds
<Dr_willis>   /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/circles
<slugone> first answer gets a beer
<norv> linux4909: most recovery CDs don't have enough data to do a clean re-install, no
<nemilar> sleep 5s ; gnome-screenshot
<linux4909> Billy: i'm not that advanced yet. i dont know anything about servers
<dduong> linux4909: I think you'll need a full windows cd.
<nemilar> slugone: ^^^, where's my beer please
<slugone> thank you
<linux4909> okay so i will have to do a clean install
<Billy> linux4909, doesn't hurt trying it our ...... pop the CD in and let it roll .......
<ironhawk> Hey, so maybe I'm trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist -- reason I want to print from my XP os running in virtual box is cuz I wasn't sure that I'd get good quality printing photos from somethnig like GIMP.. Is this a real concern? I've been a photoshop user for like 15 years now so that's why I'm trying to run it all in a VM on linux-- if I can print with the same quality in linux then I'm sold... I'm only talking about 8x10's
<linux4909> gotchya thankx
<slugone> whats ure postal code and address :P
<ouellettesr> Hello how do I extract tar.gz from command line ? tar -xvf ?
<Dr_willis> ouellettesr,  or use the 'unp' command. :)
<norv> ironhawk: no, printing quality is based on the driver and generally CUPS is as good as any
<Billy> linux4909, right now I have 8 different OS installed ....... I am using VMware
<slugone> thank you
<czr> ouellettesr, if it is compressed, add z. tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<nemilar> lol, hey don't tell a man you'll send him free beer if you ain't gonna pull through with it
<ubotu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<nemilar> slugone: no prob
<heartsblood> ouellettesr, tar -x(etract)v(erbose)z(unzip)f(ile) blah.tar.gz
<Cpudan80> ouellettesr: yes, tar -xvf
<linux4909> but Vb i heard is easier to configure
<Dr_willis> x for extract v for verbose. f for file...
<ouellettesr> cool thanks guys
<Dr_willis> z for gzip
<linux4909> Billy: can you print and use USB from those OS?
<norv> ironhawk: what printer manufacturer?
<Dr_willis> j for bzip2 I think.... :)
<nemilar> Dr_willis: correct
<ironhawk> linux4909 : i've ran both for a while now and VBOX kicks vmware's ass in my opinion..
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: bzip2, boo
<Dr_willis> which is why i cheat and use unp :)
<patogen> Is there some player that will let you fast forward asf files? It gets all blurry ...
<patogen> I know the files doesn't do this in wimp
<ironhawk> norv: it's a hp photosmart 3110..
<Cpudan80> ironhawk: Can you convert between the two?
<Billy> linux4909, VMware installation is very easy ......... just choose all default options ........ do some reading in the forums too
<pure`eigenVector> is there a terminal command I can use to list out the currently installed restricted drivers?
<ouellettesr> -xvf wasn't working for me, -xzvf did it
<nemilar> ironhawk: you having printing problems or somethin?
<norv> linux4909: you can if the OSes support printing via samba/ipp
<Billy> linux4909, yes you can use your USB devices just like you use them in windows ........
<Dr_willis> I have had major issues with virtualbox on some of my test cases..  - I do tend to only test live cd's however.. vbox has failed to boot several that vmware booted fine
<ironhawk> Cpudan80 : that I dont know.. just prefer vbox..
<heartsblood> patogen, I dont know what you're using to do that but I recomend either vlc or mplayer
<Billy> linux4909, I use samba for file sharing though ........
<norv> ironhawk: look for the cups drivers for that
<pure`eigenVector> nvm, found it: restricted-manager --list
<nemilar> the cups driver or the hp driver will work good for that printer, either one is great
<nemilar> HP printers have such good linux support, I love it
<patogen> heartsblood: vlc ... you think mplayer might work?
<norv> linux4909: you can add media to samba and instant USB-storage sharing
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun:  Are you available?
<czr> Dr_willis, of all the x86-emulators, vmware is the most complete (especially in corner cases)
<RyanPrior> When I try to access the "Network" page via nautilus, it says "Cannot display network:///" -- anybody have a suggestion?
<ironhawk> norv : Yah, I can print in linux now, just wasn't conviced I'd be able to print photos.. I'll take that route first before I try to solve this print issue from xp running in vbox.. thanks dude..
<Billy> RyanPrior, what are you trying to access ? Samba shares ?
<RyanPrior> Billy: Nothing. Just the "Network" page.
<heartsblood> patogen, try mplayer -vo x11 (file) or mplayer -vo g11 (file)
<Billy> RyanPrior, you using 8.04 ?
<nemilar> ironhawk: if its one of those specialty printers with all the gizmos, you might prefer the hp drivers to the cups drivers
<patogen> heartsblood: ok thank you :)
<linux4909> norv: wow, i dont know what samba is.
<norv> ironhawk: yeah, you'll have to set samba printer sharing up for that, and I don't know enough to help you in that
<ironhawk> norv : just had a kid 5 days ago and I have terabytes (well, maybe a couple of megs) of photos to print! hehe..
<RyanPrior> Billy: Yes, but no response from #ubuntu+1 for hours. Is that a know bug in Hardy?
<heartsblood> patogen, sorry that's mplayer -vo gl blah.asf not g11
<nemilar> congradulations @ ironhawk !!
<Billy> RyanPrior, that's a bug in 8.04 ....... yes
<RyanPrior> Billy: Crap. Any workaround?
<Billy> yes
<Billy> just put the location
<Billy> put SMB:/// for samba
<linux4909> should i run XP or Vista?
<linux4909> in VM?
<xenthro> xp
<RyanPrior> Billy: How about for SSH/SCP?
<Billy> linux4909, you can run whatever ....... shoot ...... run both
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: I know you have been waiting a long time for help in +1 but that is the place you need to go for those answers
<exneo> hey how do I change the3 boot screen in gutsy
<Pici> RyanPrior: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<exneo> not the splash
<kbrooks> linux4909, vista is too new to expect to work in a VM
<exneo> but the boot
<linux4909> okay, i will do XP
<kbrooks> linux4909, so if u try it dont be surprised if it doesnt work
<xenthro> linux4909 vista in vm is experimental and vista itself is uselessly bloated. go for win2k if possible and winxp if necesary but avoid vista
<ironhawk> norv : I can share the printer no probs via cups server -- was just a checkbox -- just printed from my laptop which works great.. Gonna try out some photos and see how we go.. thanks for your help..
<exneo> so what
<exneo> how do I
<GeordieB123> hey I've just installed ubuntu and I love it but I've been having a couple hardware problems I was wondering if someone could help me with them?
<kbrooks> ironhawk, isnt it cool that you can instantly print from anywhere in your home with wireless and your laptop?
<ironhawk> Egh -- geez avant is good but wish it wouldn't just keel over so often....
<GerrySly> yo guys, I was wondering about something, if I was to install an irc client on a remote server, then have it always on then how would I switch to it and view the channel if it is running in the background or similar?
<ouellettesr> ok, I need to figure out another way.... I am uploading a tar.gz file to my web server and I need to extract it in a directory and have it overwrite all the files in that directory. And I need to keep it from creating a folder and putting the files in there.
<clubs> how should i go about manipulating partitions on my computer: i need to create a small partition with vista out of the free space on my windows xp partition. then, i need to merge the partitions together, or at least transfer many files on the xp partition to my vista partition, so i can view my files while on vista.
<Dr_willis> GerrySly,  depends on what client. You could use irssi and screen
<singlesun> odd question... how do I find out what Linux is calling my "pcmcia wireless card" from the terminal?
<ironhawk> kbrooks : there are just too many cool things going on -- linux just makes this all too easy...
<kbrooks> ironhawk, you dont need an AV in any Linux distribution
<GerrySly> well when I login to my server I do my regular things, then I want to switch to the irc client after finishing up my normal things
<kbrooks> ironhawk, viruses are few and far between. and the security model in the Linux kernel stops viruses in the cold.
<GerrySly> is that possible, like running irssi in the background and then when I finish my regular things, pull it up only using ssh?
<Flannel> GerrySly: use something like screen
<xenthro> singlesun try this "lspci | grep -i wlan"
<Jack_Sparrow> clubs: Start by backing up...  that looks like a receipe for disaster
<ironhawk> kbrooks : sorry was referring to avant window manager -- hehe..
<Dr_willis> GerrySly,   with irssi and other console stuff Screen is a MUST MUST learn about tool. :)
<singlesun> xenthro, i will give it a shot real quick
<kbrooks> ironhawk, ah sry
<Flannel> GerrySly: you *could* do the background/foreground stuff, but screen is much easier and useful.
<levander> Are the Canonical repositories down right now?
<GerrySly> ok cheers
<codename> I need help installing Flash on Ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> GerrySly,  screen is amazing in its usefullness. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<codename> seems to be not working after i install ti
<GerrySly> i'll learn it right now then, running kubuntu here and ubuntu on my server
<levander> A 'sudo apt-get update' just failed here.  Some indexes were not able to be downloaded...
<Jack_Sparrow> codename: How did you install it
<clubs> Jack_Sparrow. I have nothing to use to back up files. My xp partition is BSOD's and I figure this is the fastest way. I've been meaning to get vista anyway.
<kbrooks> levander, there are more
<levander> kbrooks: more what?
<kbrooks> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Jack_Sparrow> clubs: Dont risk anything you cant replace
<kbrooks> levander, mirrors
<levander> kbrooks: Can you do a 'apt-get update' right now?
<linux4909> can anyone point me to a site that would be helpful in configuring VB to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> codename: How did you install flash
<kbrooks> levander, yes, but thats because i'm on a local mirror
<Dr_willis> linux4909,  to work to do what? its fairly easy to get it going. It has docs at its homepage
<Jack_Sparrow> linux4909: I had 5 running but was still buggy
<clubs> Jack_Sparrow, ok let's do something different then. I want to expand the 8gb partition with ubuntu to encompass all of the free space on the windows xp partition. how do i do this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<singlesun> xenthro, that returns nothing ;)
<levander> kbrooks: Are there mirrors of medibuntu too?  That's one of the ones that's failing.
<exneo> how do I change the boot up screen in gutsy I wnt to make it look like a mac
<singlesun> xenthro, it is however recognizing that it is there, because I am picking up networks, i just dont know what LInux is "naming it"
<clubs> Jack_Sparrow, If I am thinking this out correctly, I would need to expand it multiple times, so I can move all my files from one partition to anther
<Jack_Sparrow> clubs: Read up on uuid's ....  get gparted livecd
<xenthro> singlesun nameing the device? just type in "iwconfig"
<xenthro> singlesun or "iwlist scan"
<clubs> can you point me to a web pagae?
<singlesun> xenthro, excellent this works ;) thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> clubs: with huge drives being as cheap as they are, I presonally cant see why people would want to risk it all and not have any backup.
<xenthro> singlesun sorry, i misunderstood your question
<kodak_forever> voltei
<kodak_forever> agora sim
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<linux4909> Dr_willis: im sorry, i wasnt' specific. i meant like configuring it. will Windows recognize my hardware?
<Dr_willis> linux4909,  no idea. I dont run windows under virtualbox. Check its web site. Most likely yes it should.
<Ububegin> when I press ls...i see certain files have diff colors..like some files are green while others are blue... may i know the difference....
<linux4909> is there a difference between the VB OSE and the regular binaries?
<clubs> Jack_Sparrow, I don't think there would be any risk if the programs were to use can do the job.
<jeffMASTERflex> linux4909: yes, ose has fewer features. i'd say go for the binary install unless you feel particularly strong about FOSS
<levander> kbrooks: I see how to change it to use a mirror at a local university. But, I don't see how to change for the security.ubuntu.com entries.  I only see it for the archive.ubuntu.com entries.
<linux4909> jeffMASTERflex: im going binary
<linux4909> thanks
<jeffMASTERflex> linux4909: you actually got me curious and i'm installing winxp in virtual box right now
<kbrooks> levander, none i presume
<GeordieB123> I don't want to clutter this window too much is there anyone here who might be willing to help me out with a wireless problem?
<jeffMASTERflex> linux4909: i went binary also
<box_> is there a way to update to 8.04 alpha3 from 7.10 by use of a package manager or something of the nature instead of going through the downloading of the iso for alpha3 ?
<Ububegin> when I press command "ls".............i see certain files have different colors..like some files are green while others are blue... may i know the difference....thanks
<turion> Hi, which one is better ubuntu or debian? thanks
<singlesun> sorry you guys, another stupid question... i apologize, yes.. ive always used windows...  :( ... how can you view all the paths for your drives through terminal.... i need to be able to see the paths in terminal..
<Gnea> turion: huh?
<c> ububegin: type man ls
<jeffMASTERflex> Ububegin: directories are colored differently from files. executables files like scripts also have a different color
<Ububegin> turion: people in channel would of course say ubuntu... :D
<c> ububegin: and read about --color=auto
<maxownz> turion: did you ask that question in #debian too?
<singlesun> ive used ls... but ls only gives me desktop and a few other things
<turion> not yet:P
<singlesun> ah... you talking to someone else..
<jeffMASTERflex> singlesun: ls -a shows everything
<singlesun> jeffMASTERflex, excellent ;) thanks
<Ububegin> c: U mean type --color=auto or google it
<c> singlesun: you can type pwd, or you can change your shell prompt to include the full pathname
<c> ububegin: type this: man ls
<singlesun> c, very good, i will look into this as well
<Gnea> turion: what do you mean by 'better'?
<Gnea> better for WHAT?
<Gnea> melting your brain? :)
<jeffMASTERflex> i've heard debian is much better for eating babies. if you are into that of course.
<box_> Anyone know if you can update to 8.04 alpha using a different method then downloading and burning the iso ?
<turion> :O
<turion> is it true that ubuntu is for noobs?
<Gnea> an emoticon respose... obvious troll.
<speeddemon8803> not necessarily turion
<tritium> turion: it's for anybody, but of course, it's friendly to new users
<Gnea> depends on the noob
<jeffMASTERflex> turion: it's all linux. who cares? besides, i'd say pclos is easier for noobs
<singlesun> c, jeffMASTERflex, usually i thought the path looked something like /mnt/hda2/whatevernameyoupicked/nextdirectory
<singlesun> c, jeffMASTERflex problem is even with a "ls -a" its not showing that device path...
<turion> is there a ubuntu dvd ?
<tritium> box_: yes, the standard means: changing your repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, and dist-upgrading.  It's not advisable at this time, though.
<tritium> turion: yes
<turion> :)
<turion> where can i get it?
<box_> tnx
<turion> ive been looking
<r4nge> if my company blocks anything but port 80, can i set my linux box to port 80 and remote in using ssh from work?
<tritium> turion: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<tritium> turion: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ for the current stable release
<turion> thank you so much:)
<c> singlesun - what are you trying to do exacly?
<codyduncan> I've got a question about how to open up a certain directory in terminal
<CVD> can i formmat a floppy in ubuntu?, how?
<eduard> I wrote my project's build system using scons -- how can I make scons build a tarball?
<singlesun> c, i need to save a file using command line, its kinda complex... i will pm
<tritium> CVD: yes, with fdformat
<kbrooks> um
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: you can open any directory by typing "cd" followed by the path
<kbrooks> !hists
<codyduncan> I am trying to get wireless working (like every other noob with ubuntu) and having troubles even following directions in wikis/tutorials due to my lack of experience
<codyduncan> yes
<kbrooks> question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hists - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> codyduncan: that includes the ubuntu wikion wireless?
<kbrooks> my /etc/hosts file is apparently broken
<kbrooks> how do i fix it
<turion> after i download this dvd are there more like in debian?
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: the directions I am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 have directions to open a directory that is not included the one I am in
<codyduncan> either they are faulty, or I am confused, and I am leaning towards the latter
<tritium> turion: no, just one.  The normal install is on CD.
<s0nix> how can i specify the username and password......... in a sudo mount -t nfs .... ?
<jonsacri> buenas buenas
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: type "cd" followed by the directory you want to move to. If it's /etc then you type "cd /etc"
<tritium> codyduncan: which directions?  Have you follwed ubuntu-specific documentation?
<tritium> !es | jonsacri
<ubotu> jonsacri: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<turion> so the dvd is just like the cd but with more software?
<tritium> turion: yes
<turion> oK:)
<singlesun> c, did you get my pm?
<turion> ill download it later;)
<RasterBurner> hey my title bars on my windows are HUGE, about every other boot. how can i fix this?
<turion> omg debian updates are so slow:(
<RequinB4> What (.doc) filetype is best for retaining as much of hte format, font, etc of OOo files as possible (loading on M$ office)
<turion> they are still using openoffice 2.0
<turion> O_O
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: the directions say to untar a file, and then from there, go to the debian directory, I'm assuming there is something I don't know about the debian directory (like, anything/everything)
<box_> tritium even tho the update is not advisable wouldn't update-manager -d work as well ??
<codyduncan> tritium: the directions are on the ubuntu help site, so I assume they are ubuntu specific
<tritium> codyduncan: yes, that's what I've been asking...
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: to untar a file you type tar -xvvzf followed by the file name
<singlesun> from bash, is there some way for me to view hda1 hda2... etc?
<tritium> box_: yes
<RequinB4> What (.doc) filetype is best for retaining as much of hte format, font, etc of OOo files as possible (loading on M$ office)
<usr13_> singlesun: Yes
<eduard> QUESTION: what should I do to scons so it would build a tarball? Is there a Builder or a function for that?
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: it extracts the tar into the same directory, then you just type "cd whatever the new directory is"
<singlesun> usr13, how so? ls -a did not list those
<usr13_> singlesun: ls /mount/point/
<sneakmonkey> hey
<RasterBurner> whenever i download a program, what do i do with the folder full of stuff i get?
<tomd123> does anyone know any way i can view and play itunes libraries over the network?
<singlesun> usr13, let me try that real quick
<AzMoo> Hey, how can I get the kernel headers? Is there a package?
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: the file is untarred already, but to go from there to the debian directory?  what does this mean?  it would probably be helpful if you saw the directions I am following, as I am assuming my misunderstanding is just a dumb mistake https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<tomd123> this is the only reason why i'm willing to switch back to windows
<linux4909__> hello?
<ridge-meister> how can i create a partition to install Windows XP, from within Ubuntu?  There is software I need to run, that only runs on Windows (that Wine can not run)
<usr13_> singlesun: You have to know where they are mounted.  cat /etc/fstab
<eduard> AzMoo: yes something like "linux-headers-X.Y.Z-W"
<usr13_> singlesun: mount
<tritium> codyduncan: the debian directory is a sub-directory in a source package, not a binary package
<ridge-meister> i'm thankful for the tutorial at the Ubuntu forums, got my printer working :)
<sneakmonkey> i just installed ubuntu sucessfuly except when i boot it asks for my login password, when i type no text comes up, is there a way around the whole login thing?
<tomd123> does anyone know any way i can view and play itunes libraries over the network?
<codyduncan> In the terminal, I have already opened the directory for the file I untarred (nidiswrapper)
<singlesun> usr13, thats the problem... i dont remember what hda my linux part is on... so i am trying to find it out
<eduard> AzMoo: it's a package -- look in System>Administration>Synaptic
<AzMoo> eduard: Righty-o, cheers.
<usr13_> sneakmonkey: That is normal.
<CVD> im using a windows program 'DriveScrubber' in wine but its say "there do disk , please insert one" but the floppy its already mounted
<Mr_Sonoma> !patience | tomd123
<ubotu> tomd123: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tritium> tomd123: rhythmbox has native support for daapd (the network protocol iTunes uses)
<codyduncan> tritium: I'm not sure what that means (sorry)
<AzMoo> eduard: heh, no synaptic here, cmdline only ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: well then that's it, you are in the directory, type "ls" to see what's inside
<AzMoo> eduard: but it's all good, i used apt-cache instead.
<eduard> AzMoo: do some apt-cache search
<usr13_> sneakmonkey: That is normal. Passwords are not shown on the screen, just type it in anyway.
<ridge-meister> give AzMoo a cookie :D
<tomd123> tritium: doesn't work
<sneakmonkey> really? il try again but i did type it and it still wasnt working
<tritium> codyduncan: it means that whatever you're reading, if it's referring to the debian directory, is referring to a source package
<sneakmonkey> thanks
<tritium> tomd123: yes, it does.  I use it.
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: there is probably a directory named "debian: inside
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: there is no debian directory inside the untarred directory
<eduard> QUESTION: what should I do to scons so it would build a tarball? Is there a Builder or a function for that?
<usr13_> sneakmonkey: Just carfully type it in correctly and it will work for you.
<singlesun> usr13, so i am trying to find out what /mnt/hda?? my linux partition is installed on
<tomd123> tritium: did you set any special commands, I'm also using a university network, would that matter?
<tritium> tomd123: it isn't, however, able to play Apple's DRMed songs you buy from iTunes store.  Rather, it can only play non-DRM songs in your iTunes collection.
<AzMoo> Aw man, it doesn't have version.h ! I need version.h !
<codename> need help installing flash
<codename> on 7.10
<RequinB4> What (.doc) filetype is best for retaining as much of hte format, font, etc of OOo files as possible (loading on M$ office)
<tritium> tomd123: no special commands, and network shouldn't matter.  What matters most is Apple's DRM in your case, likely.
<usr13_> ls /mnt/hda?
<c> singlesun: type mount
<keith__> Can anyone help me install Samba server?  Here's the message I get when I try "sudo apt-get install samba":  Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.  I've checked, and samba-common and smbclient are installed.
<ardchoille> !flash | codename
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: then just follow the instructions as is.
<ubotu> codename: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<usr13_> singlesun: ls /mnt/hda?
<tomd123> tritium, it doesn't want to connect to any of the libraries, i have over 100 networked libraries
<tritium> codyduncan: URL please?  It must be having you build something from a source package?
<CVD> ?
<tritium> tomd123: are they songs purchased from the iTunes store?
<codyduncan> so this file I'm dealing with, a .tar.gz ndiswrapper...
<usr13_> singlesun: To find out where or if it is mounted, issue command: mount
<tomd123> tritium, no, I play them fine over my windows laptop
<codyduncan> tritium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 those are the directions I am (trying to) follow
<tritium> tomd123: then you ripped them from CDs?
<singlesun> usr13, i am assuming since I typed that in... it is installed on the first partition
<tomd123> tritium, no they are other people's music that are on the local lan
<c> singlesun: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<FMZ> Don't want to spam, but really need help, I'm doing this for a charity, they need it ASAP.  Can anyone help me install Samba server?  Here's the message I get when I try "sudo apt-get install samba":  Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.  I've checked, and samba-common and smbclient are installed.
<eduard> AzMoo: what exactly _are_ you trying to build?
<ridge-meister> what program can i use in Ubuntu to create partitions?
<c> you'll see something like that
<usr13_> singlesun: To find out what is on the partitions, look at /etc/fstab
<tritium> tomd123: they probably have DRM, in which case it won't work.  Thanks to Apple for that...
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: what is the problem? the control.* files aren't in there?
<c> but you don't really want to mess with that
<usr13_> singlesun: cat /etc/fstab
<codyduncan> they lead me to http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148 (ndiswrapper)
<turion> why is it evertime i search for something related to debian, ubuntu shows all the time? I know ubuntu evolved from debian but still O_O
<AzMoo> eduard: VMWare Tools.
<tomd123> tritium, again, this is a university, almost all songs here don't have
<tomd123> drm
<singlesun> c, usr13 mine is showing that hda1 is ntfs i suppose.... but im running off a virtual disk right now... so wont it put that as a temporary hda2? that i can save to?
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: the problem is that the directions are either leading me to a place that doesn't exist, or I am not experienced enough to access
<AzMoo> eduard: It has a couple of modules that it needs.
<codyduncan> so the control files are probably there, but I cannot yet get to them
<c> singlesun
<singlesun> c, usr13 live cd
<tomd123> tritium, and would it really matter if the songs were drmed? since it doesn't even connect to the library to view the actual songs in the first place
<eduard> AzMoo: so it need's the linux kernel's version.h ?
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: you know you don't have to explore the folders through the command line. you can search through nautilus through the directories
<singlesun> c, yes?
<FMZ> Anyone?  Help with Samba server?
<tritium> tomd123: yes, it REALLY would matter
<usr13_> singlesun: But if you just open a terminal and type:  ls   you will see what is in your home user's directory, (but there may not be any files there yet...) Oh, you are using live CD, never mind.
<Tuari_> try apt-get install smb
<AzMoo> eduard: Yep. It says it's missing and that I should rebuild the kernel, but I'm pretty sure I don't want to do that in Ubuntu.
<matthew_> FMZ: what are you trying to do with the SAMBA server?  I have limited knowledge
<FMZ> Tuari_: "Couldn't find package smb"
<tomd123> tritium, well I know for a fact my roomate doesn't have drm music and I can't even connect to his either
<tritium> Tuari_: samba, not smb
<c> singlesun: ah, then you don't have a linux partition, so there won't be a linux partition.  look for a memdisk, look where / is mounted
<pvl1> whats it called when u make your grub menu look kool?
<eduard> AzMoo: i have that file
<FMZ> matthew_: I'm trying to install it so I can serve Windows shares from this box.
<eduard> AzMoo: it's right under /usr/include/linux/version.h
<singlesun> c, excellent let me look real uqick
<usr13_> singlesun: If you are using live CD and there is a hard drive in your PC, it may or may not be mounted and readable, (but probably IS mounted and readable), in which case, use command: mount   to find out.
<matthew_> FMZ: I think you install the samba package and smbfs
<tritium> tomd123: you've enabled the proper plugin?
<FMZ> Here's the output when I try "sudo apt-get install samba":  Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tritium> FMZ: update your package listing, then
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: (I'm assuming nautilis is the standard for viewing directories) I get what you are saying, but the problem lies in the fact that what should be there, is not there, or is somewhere that I don't know how to get to
<eduard> AzMoo: if it's too stupid to find it, just copy it somewhere in the package's build directory
<tomd123> tritium, yes
<FMZ> I've checked, and samba-common and smbclient are installed.
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: namely, the debian directory
<turion> since i dont have internet excess all the time where can i download the pkg to play mp3s flvs mpgs ects? i just need the .debs since im on a windows box right now thanks:)
<pure`eigenVector> I'm getting a blank desktop after logging into gnome... signing out and trying to log in again.  I created a separate user, and everything works fine.  Any ideas where to look to troubleshoot?
<hajiki> hey guys I'm trying to install the asian font pack for Adobe Acrobat 8, but I dont what to do when it asks me this: Enter the location where you installed the Adobe Reader [/opt]
<tritium> tomd123: DAAP Music Sharing?
<tomd123> yup
<tritium> That's all you need to do, tomd123.
<FMZ> tritium: apt-get update, I'd assume?
<tritium> FMZ: yes
<AzMoo> eduard: Yeah, it's too stupid to find it. Why the hell is it there though, instead of with the rest of the headers?
<ridge-meister> wow, unfriendly chat tonight :/
 * pure`eigenVector gives ridge-meister a big warm hug
<tomd123> tritium, k thanks anyways
<FMZ> tritium: Tried it already... :(
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a command to "restart" usb ports
<FMZ> No luck
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: why are you trying to build ndiswrapper anyway? it comes installed in gutsy
<eduard> AzMoo: copy it in the source tree and try again
<tomd123> tritium, sry for being so stubborn, I'm just pissed at apple
<mkquist_> pure`eigenVector: does that only happen when u log into ur new user?
<tritium> tomd123: sorry you're having trouble.  I hope you figure it out.
<codyduncan> I'm on 64 bit version, and issues arose
<tritium> !info samba | FMZ
<ubotu> fmz: samba (source: samba): a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 3751 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<tritium> FMZ: see, it's there...
<pure`eigenVector> mkquist... it works find for my new user... just when I try re-logging in with the old user
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: First off, you will probably want to afford the new user some more priviledges.  Edit /etc/group  (to give new user rights to more devices / services).
<FMZ> o_O
<FMZ> This is a fresh install.
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<FMZ> Wait...
<FMZ> This is Kubuntu... but, don't they use the same repos?
<tritium> FMZ: perhaps you only have the CD enabled as your only apt source?
<tritium> FMZ: yes
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: my wireless card is such that it gives people problems, often (broadcom 4318)
<Afk> turion: you can check out http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Afk> and just download the ones you need
<FMZ> tritium: Lemme see
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: in any event, look for the control files in the untarred folder. who cares about the "debian" directory, just do a search for the files
<Dex-Freudii> my gnome (that I use with Compiz at ubuntu 7.10) takes long to load... what can I do to fasten it up?
<Dex-Freudii> *get it faster
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: go to Places/Search for Files
<FMZ> First time using Ubuntu, any hints on how to use other apt sources?
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: is there a quick command to assign my new user the same groups as my existing user?
<mkquist_> pure`eigenVector: sounds liek the 'old' user is the new one...  was gonna say you'll have to configure the new user to look like anything but default... but..
<AzMoo> eduard: Seems that version.h doesn't match the kernel headers package.
<tritium> FMZ: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<norv> Dex-Freudii: look into prelink
<Dex-Freudii> norv, what is that?
<Dex-Freudii> norv, what is prelink?
<tritium> !info prelink
<norv> Dex-Freudii: I don't know much about that because once I've got a system up I don't like to unload much.. so I hardly bother
<ubotu> prelink (source: prelink): ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061201-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 683 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<eduard> AzMoo: well did you install the _corresponding_ version of linux-headers?
<c> Dex-Freudii: http://www.crast.us/james/articles/prelink.php
<pure`eigenVector> mkquist: I was hoping to fix the problem with the old user.  The first login after rebooting the box works fine... only if I sign out and re-sign in does it just sit there
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: Edit /etc/group and add the new user name to the end of each line that has old user name, (preceeded by ,  and no spaces).
<turion> hi, does the ubuntu dvd come with mp3 support?
<Dex-Freudii> c thanks
<AzMoo> eduard: yep. sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: thanks
<singlesun> usr13, c, mount gives me..... tmpfs on tmpfs(rw).... proc on /proc type(rw)... sysfs on /sys type sysfs(rw)... usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs... /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ntfs
<FMZ> I think I'm being buggered by KDE on that one.. lol
<eduard> AzMoo: what's the error?
<AzMoo> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<AzMoo> your running kernel (version 2.6.22-14-generic).  Even if the module were to
<tritium> FMZ: ah, sorry.  I gave you a Gnome menu reference.
<codyduncan> omg, I just accidentally removed "places" and all that from my top panel, ridiculous
<tritium> FMZ: another way to check is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<venger> would any other wine user here mind checking appdb.winehq.org and see if you get a too many connections error when loading the page?
<AzMoo> oops, bad paste, sorry.
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: right click on the menu and add the menu bar applet again
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: e.g.  cupsys,user1,user2
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: i meant right click on the pane
<peeps> i can't get ubuntu printer settings to find my IPP printer.  I somehow got it to work on another Ubuntu computer of mine though
<norv> venger: appdb seems to have a really sporadic web server
<Dex-Freudii> what should I prelink for speeding up gnome?
<Dex-Freudii> and how?
<wolferine> how do you convert .img to .iso ?
<venger> norv, alright i just needed to confirm i wasn't over using it and the error pertained to *my* connections
<norv> Dex-Freudii: prelink everything
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: golden
<tritium> !iso | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<codyduncan> now onto my ACTUAL problem
<FMZ> That seems to be doing it.  That config file says it was commented out because it was unable to verify.  Wonder if that's because I wasn't hooked up to the network while I was installing.
<Dex-Freudii> norv, what is "everything"? I have to give it some sources don't I?
<eduard> AzMoo: if it's using make, @@VMWARE@@ sure looks like an damn unexpanded macro. try make clean && ./configure && make
<Dex-Freudii> prelink /path/to/executable
<wolferine> tritium, thats pretty much useless, and I could have just done it myself
<tritium> FMZ: yes, it sure was
<tritium> wolferine: what is?
<FMZ> tritium: I love you.
<norv> Dex-Freudii: i'll install it and check, but I'm sure there's a 'recursive' one which links all executables
<wolferine> tritium, get yourself a coffee, I think your losing it
<client_> 010
<tritium> FMZ: heh, no problem ;)
<Dex-Freudii> norv, wait
<tritium> wolferine: I gave you the information you requested.  Not sure what you don't like about it.
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: k, I've added my new user to the same groups as my old user... still can log in/out and in again just fine...
<Dex-Freudii> is there any other way? I mean
<Dex-Freudii> for example to avoid gnome to load some components?
<wolferine> tritium, as I said, that doesnt help AND I could have just hit the trigger myself
<wolferine> triggate, aka. you did not give me any help
<norv> Dex-Freudii: you can't pare much off of gnome...
<wolferine> tritium*
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: Log out and back in again in order for the new user to realize new priviledges.
<root__> Hey, looking for the dwm header file, where can I find it?
<c> wolferine: i think he's trying to say that .img might be the same as an iso file.  no idea tho
<AzMoo> eduard: http://pastebin.ca/882699
<Dex-Freudii> norv, KDE is lighter right?
<root__> I used apt to install dwm, btw
<viktor> Hey! im new here and Ubuntu is new for me, Question: is there an app that work like the windows app Defrag.. and disc clean
<CVD> nothing
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: it's the same
<eduard> AzMoo: okay wait
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: done... logged in and out twice
<tritium> wolferine: sorry you're having trouble.  Others have found it useful.
<usr13_> wolferine: mkisofs
<wolferine> tritium, I am sure they have
<Ububegin> wat is the command to check whether a certain port is accepting connections...
<c> wolferine: it seems you're either new to the terminal, or you're trying to do something very complex
<Dex-Freudii> jeffMASTERflex, so how come does gnome take longer than kde to load?
<CVD> any soft to format low-level?
<tritium> wolferine: but hey, others have been appreciate also
<c> wolferine: mistype: http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/img
<tritium> appreciative*
<usr13_> wolferine: man mkisofs
<toulouse> how to i connect to a specific irc server?
<eduard> AzMoo: okay, tell me -- where did you get the source from? (link)
<c> toulouse: /server <servername>
<norv> Dex-Freudii: errm, not really. Xubuntu isn't much lighter either
<viktor> soft to clean hdd and defrag? PLZ
<usr13_> toulouse: /server irc.newserver.com
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex: you have looked at the directions I am trying to follow?
<Dex-Freudii> norv, how much does your gnome take to load?
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: it doesn't. maybe you just have good luck with kde. also, the ubuntu desktop by default loads the deskbar, and other items that take longer to load
<norv> KDE uses kded, it is faster at the cost of memory
<_elemental>  Hello, I'm trying to setup a vhost (zfbase.localhost) on ubuntu using lampp, everytime I go to zfbase.localhost it redirects to zfbase.localhost/xampp/
<usr13_> viktor: Not needed.  It's done automatically.
<viktor> ok thx
<_elemental>  how do I keep this from happening
<AzMoo> eduard: No link. It's part of VMWare Workstation. You click "Install VMWare Tools..." and it loads its own iso that has the tool packages on it.
<jeffMASTERflex> codyduncan: yes, i saw the directions, they don't mean much to me, i haven't downloaded the package to see what's inside
<tritium> !attitude | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dex-Freudii> jeffMASTERflex, deskbar is the bar with Applications, Places and System menu?
<eduard> AzMoo: okay wait a sec
<usr13_> viktor: Linux does not have filesystem defects that MS does.
 * pure`eigenVector gives ubotu a big hug
<wolferine> tritium, stop fuelling the fire, your not helping
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: no it's a little magnofying glass thing with the orange arrow
<maxownz> if i install wine what versions of IE will I be able to install?
<Ububegin> wat is the command to check whether a certain port is accepting connections...
<Dex-Freudii> oh
<tritium> wolferine: you mean "you're", not "your"
<usr13_> maxownz: Are you sure you need IE?
<norv> Dex-Freudii: virtually the same time for KDE as for Gnome, I just use kde because I'm used to it
<c> LOL wow ... windows key + tab is pretty f-ing cool
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: also i don't know if kubuntu does so, but trackerd is loaded all the time in gnome which indexes your home directory
<CVD> ?
<maxownz> just for testing web development
<wolferine> tritium, enjoy being ignored
<kenboo> anyone experience lock up of keyboard ? the same machine never had such problem with debian.
<usr13_> maxownz: o
<_elemental> maxownz, I've found running winxp in a virtual machine to be more stable for such endeavours
<lxuser> how to keep system always fresh
<codyduncan> jeffMASTERflex and tritium : thanks, no luck, but thanks.  Adios.
<eduard> AzMoo: did vmware ask you about "the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel"?
<pure`eigenVector> maxownz: I agree with eduard...
<tritium> codyduncan: good luck
<sixpence> Heya where is the dwm header file stored in ubuntu?
<Dex-Freudii> jeffMASTERflex, how do I turn it off?
<norv> kenboo: yes but it came with seized video and mouse, being unable to kill X
<pure`eigenVector> wait I mean _elemental
<_elemental> ^^
<pure`eigenVector> <3
<_elemental> maxowns, if you run a windows browser through wine you aren't necessarily seeing hte page as windows will render it
<kenboo> norv: have you tried other Linux distros with the same machine?
<norv> jeffMASTERflex: strigi's running in KDE which appears even heavie (i.e. indexes more)
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: it can be disabled in System/Administration/Services
<Pharaoh-> exit
<norv> jeffMASTERflex: *heavier*
<Dex-Freudii> jeffMASTERflex, is it advisable to disable it?
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: any other ideas for troublshooting this gnome login issue?
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: if you don't search through your files often you can disable it without any problems
<_elemental> anyone know how to keep a vhost (using xampp) from redirecting to vhost/xampp ?
<kenboo> I feel ubuntu is unstable comparing to debian.
<norv> kenboo: yes, I'm actually trying to work on a meta distro. having come from gentoo I like source features, but binary distro is superior for ease and speed of set up
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: also, if you don't have a printer, you can disable the CUPS printer service
<didkoddd> hey guys how can i make my 3d decktop lika s cube ?
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: There are only 2 issues, username and password.  You are typing one of them in wrong.
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: also, if you don't have bluetooth stuff you can disable bluetooth services
<Stepa1> I have 3 part rar files.  How can i extract them. Hopefully terminal
<tritium> norv: if you do prefer source, there's always apt-get source, if you prefer to build anything
<eduard> AzMoo: do you remember about me telling you to copy version.h in there? well delete it.
<jeffMASTERflex> Dex-Freudii: those three services are safe to disable
<Dex-Freudii> jeffMASTERflex, bluetooth I don't have it
<Dex-Freudii> jeffMASTERflex, thank you very much
<Dex-Freudii> norv, also I thank you very much
<eduard> AzMoo: that file is _supposed_ to already be there, or to be automagically generated
<norv> tritium: right. meta in the sense that you can have the best source and best binary distro at the same time. at the cost of some disk (though not as much as having side-by-side distros)
<tanubis> anyone know of a good web-based proxy script that will run on an ubuntu apache server?  I'm setting up an ubuntu box to handle internet traffic for my work's WAN.  We have internal applications we'd like accessable from the internet, but want to minimize the exposure of the internal servers.  Any suggestions?
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: un/pw isn't the issue, it works fine after reboot... but after logging out and back in is when it stops working
<tritium> norv: :)
<norv> tritium: if there ever was a "best"
<c> Stepa1: install 7zip and you can use the command 7z
<Tuari_> tanubis might want to look into pfsense or ipcop
<c> Stepa1: or download unrar for linux from the internet (rarlabs.com it think0
<_elemental> u_u
<tanubis> tuari_ are those firewalls?
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: I'll see what I can figure out.  Thanks for the help
<Stepa1> c: would 7zip work with rars
<norv> tritium: was even thinking of putting in a "instant livecd" feature, then realized someone (e.g. I) might have left a few 'pictures' lying around
<_elemental> Stepal yes
<jeffMASTERflex> c unrar is available in the repos. or is it medibuntu. i'm not sure, one of those for sure
<Ububegin> what is the command to check whether a certain port is accepting connections...
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: I'm sorry.  What stops working?
<norv> I believe 7zip works with rar, but I haven't used that in ages
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: the desktop doesn't show up.  the panels, the icons, nothing
<mrtubby> Does anyone know how to generate an md5 hashed password that i can just paste into my shadow file?
<norv> rar that is, 7zip is nice (even its front ends to zip/bz/ar)
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: just a brown screen with a working mouse
<AzMoo> eduard: Yeah, automagically generated when you compile, but I obviously haven't compiled :\
<eduard> AzMoo: okay what exactly are you trying to do?
<pure`eigenVector> usr13_: is there any particular logs I should be looking for errors in?
<lxuser> how keep desktop fresh
<AzMoo> eduard: Install the VMWare tools.
<eduard> AzMoo: well isn't there an ubuntu package with them?
<usr13_> pure`eigenVector: You might try Alt-F2  and run  gnome-panel
<jeffMASTERflex> later
<norv> Ububegin: simple, use a client (for the server type that goes with the port). no connection = not accepting connections
<eduard> AzMoo: oh okay forget it i've just read the doc
<norv> Ububegin: even a non-firewalled port can be closed, by simply not having a server to respond to it
<Stepa1> Are there any other methods to extract rars?
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to display the results of a terminal command as an item on one of my panels?
<AzMoo> eduard: It may be that the version of the VMWare tools is too old. Google seems to think so anyway. O
<eduard> AzMoo: so you did the ./vmware-install ?
<Ububegin> norv: I am trying to set up AXIS( a web service)... they mentioned type "netstat -npl will show your chosen port as accepting connections" ... when i typed the command, i dont see any port numbers... :?
<AzMoo> eduard: Yeah, it does a bunch of stuff and then asks for the location of the headers. It can't find version.h so it errors.
<AzMoo> eduard: It should compile a couple of modules and insert them into the kernel.
<kenboo> Ububegin:  netstat -an |grep LISTEN |less
<kenboo> -anp works if you're root.
<anthis> on a fresh ubuntu install how do you setup the screenlets on the bottom like you usually see from screenshots?
<CVD> "canont mount the volume(floppy), i could not determine the filesystem type and non was specified"
<ssa3512> hello?
<norv> kenboo: unix domain sockets have no port, correct?
<Zombine> Dows anyone know how to change the percent of a synaptics touchpad used for scrolling.  Right now It's like 50%, and that's really damn annoying
<kenboo> ah
<kenboo> thought IP heh..
<Stepa1> I have 3 rar parts, how can i extract it
<pure`eigenVector> anyone know what the .ms files in ~/.metacity/session/ are for?
<kenboo> i mean tcp
<eduard> AzMoo: post the perl script "vmware-install.pl" to pastebin
<ssa3512> I have a ubuntu system and am trying to setup an ircd-hybrid server, but when I try to connect to it I get 'connection refused'
<avis> what would cause sound file icons in nautilus to turn to document icons and render the files unplayable until logging out and back into the system ?
<norv> Stepa1: not sure, I thought you could just catenate them
<norv> Stepa1: but it's probably not that simple if nothing does it automatically
<WorkingOnWise> it there a firewall running by default in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<NICOI69> How can i get a file to my computer from another computer that are both running linux in the same network?
<norv> WorkingOnWise: no
<AzMoo> eduard: Give me a minute. I've got a later version that I've pulled from ESX Server, I'm going to see if that works before I start hacking the install script ;)
<usr13_> Stepa1: unrar
<norv> WorkingOnWise: there are also very few if any servers running at all
<eduard> AzMoo: good idea
<CVD> cheeese
<CVD> what happening here
<Stepa1> usr13_: can you lead me through the terminal steps please?
<fatejudger> I just  used the "start-up manager" to change my bootloader and after a reboot, grub gives a "file not found error"
<usr13_> Stepa1: unrar filename
<fatejudger> I replaced the menu.lst with the one it backed up, still no effect
<fatejudger> is there something I'm missing or am I going to have to reinstall grub?
<norv> NICOI69: use scp/ssh/fish which just require an ssh server on the other
<NICOI69> even if both folders are shared already?
<WorkingOnWise> norv: where can I go to get an explaination for how it is that the first 1024 ports of my ip are invisable but there is no firewall there to block anything. I do run pidgin for im, which I think are higher ports, but even 80 is invisable.....
<usr13_> Stepa1:  unrar x file.rar
<usr13_> sorry
<Stepa1> usr13_: how do i enable component multiverse
<levander> WorkingOnWise: invisible from where?
<norv> WorkingOnWise: err, if you don't have a web server running 80 should be closed
<usr13_> Stepa1: componet multiverse?
<usr13_> sorry - don't understand.
<Stepa1> You will have to enable component called 'multiverse'
<eduard> fatejudger: use pastebin to post your menu.lst
<ssa3512> does anyone know anything about running an irc server using ircd-hybrid on ubuntu?
<genii> WorkingOnWise: ports numbered 0 through 1024 are assigned specific functions. eg: 80= http server   and so on. If you are not running an application which specifically uses one of these assigned services you will not havethat port open
<WorkingOnWise> levander: ww.grc.com has a port scanner I use to check pc firewalls for holes. my pc is invisable. :) but no firewall at all.
<WorkingOnWise> norv: I thought 80 was the port for http traffic both directions?
<fatejudger> eduard: http://pastebin.com/m4e08354e
<RiXtEr> hey all what would be the regex for finding '58G' using grep ... thats (digit)(digit)G
<Stepa1> usr13_: "You will have to enable component called 'multiverse'"
<genii> WorkingOnWise: Opening a port is done from client. Responding to port is responsibility of server. If no server, no reply.
<czr> RiXtEr, [\d\d]G
<eduard> fatejudger: confirm that your ubuntu root ( / ) partition is on your second partition of the first harddisk
<CVD> linux dont ask to format the automatically like windows do?
<Zombine> Anyone know anyhting at all about configuring a touchpad?
<usr13_> Stepa1: Oh, what  you need is repos opened up.
<RiXtEr> czr, grep -e [\d\d]G isn't working...
<fatejudger> eduard: according to gparted, it is
<czr> RiXtEr, add proper quotes around it
<WorkingOnWise> genii: that makes sense. so that means that other os's have upwards of 40 "servers" runnung on differant ports? thets typically what i see for port reply's with that tool. mine is the first linux box i have tested with it. quite surprising results
<Stepa1> usr13_: sorry, what is repos?
<fitztrev> !im > me
<RiXtEr> czr: proper quotes? ""
<usr13_> Navigate to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties"
<eduard> WorkingOnWise: actually the outgoing port is usually higher than 20000 -- it just binds to port 80 _on the server_
<usr13_> Stepa1:  "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties"
<czr> RiXtEr, hmm. you're right. let me check what's up with that.
<eduard> fatejudger: what OS are you on right now?
<czr> RiXtEr, try '[:digit:]{2}G'
<genii> WorkingOnWise: Yes. Although the 40 different "servers" could just be different applications sitting in the back on the same machine waiting to reply to activity on a certain port
<Stepa1> usr13_: Software Sources?
<usr13_> Stepa1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<fatejudger> eduard: I took out my 7.10 CD and booted it up
<usr13_> Stepa1: Skip down to the part about Multiverse Repositories
<NICOI69> I still cant get it to work
<genii> WorkingOnWise: httpd for instamce is http daemon (background process) eg: apache
<Stepa1> usr13_: got it
<RiXtEr> czr: still nothing
<eduard> fatejudger: go in your root ubuntu root partition (not the liveCD's, yours), and tell me whether the vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic is in /boot
<ssa3512> can someone help me with configuring a ircd-hybrid server?
<fatejudger> eduard: I'm already there, and yes, it's there
<mkquist_> anyone have any experience w/xephyr?
<czr> RiXtEr, grep -E '[0-9]{2}G'
<_elemental> anyone get xampp vhosts workin?
<Cpudan80> What's the package to install the programming manuals?
<LiraNuna> !anyone mkquist_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone mkquist_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LiraNuna> !anyone | mkquist_
<ubotu> mkquist_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Strangelet> My computer uses two different Linux OS's, Ubuntu and OpenGEU. I use Pidgin on both and wish to share my chat logs between both of them. I hope to change the Logs folder to /media/media/Logs, instead of the current folder (what IS the current folder anyways?)
<RiXtEr> czr: Ahh!!! thats the one... THANKS!
<czr> RiXtEr, took a while ;-)
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲ Can you share /home ?
<WorkingOnWise> genii: I have always been a cautious user and as such, never an intrusion, virus or trojan on my system, but it was soooo much work. Now I sit on my Ubuntu Laptop with pidgin doing all my im clients (aim, icq, msn, gtalk, yahoo, irc, and myspace) and this thing is more secure with no effort that before after several hours of configuring ans installing ans checking. This is the minimum security level I can expect in a modern
<RiXtEr> czr: I've used it before, but its been a while
<czr> RiXtEr, I normally just use python RE anyway, hence the delay :-)
<Strangelet> kahrytan: Excuse me?
<TheFishy> kahrytan, nice pointer "➲"
<RiXtEr> czr: looking for large directories on my server du -hc | grep -E '[0-9]{2}G'
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲  can you put /home on a sedesperateartition so both Linux distros use it?
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲  can you put /home on a separate so both Linux distros use it?
<RiXtEr> czr: it will grab a little junk, but I can sort it out to find it :)
<RiXtEr> czr: is there a way to make it only look at the first 4 chars... possibly awk..
<czr> RiXtEr, yup. you might try running filelight at your server at some point. very nice & visual way of finding out where the large dirs go
<avis> what would cause sound file icons in nautilus to turn to document icons and render the files unplayable until logging out and back into the system ?
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲  You can put /home on a partition and have the systems share it.
<Strangelet> kahrytan: hmm! I guess I could, though I do not know how to do it.
<eduard> fatejudger: your menu.lst looks ok to me -- startup-manager must've borked somewhere
<czr> RiXtEr, ^ = start of line. start with that :-)
<RiXtEr> czr: no x on the server ;)
<czr> RiXtEr, so? mount over nfs ;-)
<eduard> fatejudger: do you get to see the grub menu?
<nickrud> Cpudan80: you mean devhelp ?
<eduard> fatejudger: or it directly crashes with that error?
<czr> RiXtEr, good luck with your endevours. -> afk.
<RiXtEr> czr: thanks again.
<Cpudan80> nickrud: I guess, the man pages for things like random(), sleep(), etc
<Lektus> hey all. Anyone here good with setting up a dedicated counter-strike server on ubuntu server?
<kahrytan> They really should add borked to the no no list for !language
<nickrud> Cpudan80: manpages-dev
<Cpudan80> k
<fatejudger> eduard: no, I get to see the menu
<Cpudan80> Anyone know how to get a link in nautalis for "command line from here"
<Cpudan80> or something like that?
<fatejudger> eduard: if I select one of the options, it gives me a "file not found" error
<fatejudger> eduard: the memtest and the vista bootloader selection work, however
<nickrud> Cpudan80: nautilus-open-terminal  package
<kodemage> Cpudan80: have you tried google?
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲ http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Cpudan80> nickrud: I think I have that package though
<eduard> fatejudger: that means you get to see the menu...
<AzMoo> eduard: Yeah, definitely fixed.
<Cpudan80> kodemage: yes, I found that nautilus-open-terminal on google -- didnt really work
<Strangelet> kahrytan: Thanks! :D
<eduard> AzMoo: happy for you
<Strangelet> kahrytan: Waiitt.. Where are the Pidgin logs even STORED anyways??
<Syn-> I'm trying to install the beta creative labs alsa sound driver (64bit) on an Ubuntu 64bit system and I'm getting an error saying it only supports 64bit systems... I have a X-Fi card, is there an easier way to get this working?
<AzMoo> eduard: Seems that VMWare workstation ships with an older version of the tools. Thanks for your help though :)
<eduard> AzMoo: no problem
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲  probably under .purple?
<kahrytan> Strangelet➲ .purple is pidgins preferences
 * nickrud never understood not using app names for settings directories
<hellotherehere> Hi, I have phpmyadmin and phppgadmin installed but when I go to 127.0.0.1/... I dont see them, I think i ned to add shortcuts for them there. how to do that?
<nickrud> Cpudan80: for sleep, try man 3 sleep (had to install the package, haven't used it for a while)
<avis> what would cause sound file icons in nautilus to turn to document icons and render the files unplayable until logging out and back into the system ?
<eduard> fatejudger: from your LiveCD, first figure out the mountpoint of your root ubuntu partition
<nickrud> hellotherehere: go to 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin , its there
<hellotherehere> nickrud: Its not,
<NICOI69> How can i get VMWARE to install on ubuntu 7.10 it keeps giving me a i386 error
<fatejudger> eduard: I have it mounted to /media/disk right now
<kahrytan> don't ya need apache nickrud ?
<jcmorris_mts> Hi all... I have newbie question re: the server version of Ubuntu
<nickrud> hellotherehere: do you have /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf ?
<nickrud> kahrytan: yes, I guess I assumed he had that :)
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: you need to create a symlink
<Cpudan80> There is an error in the package
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: yes I know, but how to create it?
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: cd to /var/www and do
<nickrud> Cpudan80: works here
<usr13_> hellotherehere: ln -s
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin
<Cpudan80> nickrud: yes, well theres an error in the package
<jcmorris_mts> Does anyone know if the server + LAMP stack can be installed over the desktop installation, or do I have wipe the drive and start over?
<nickrud> Cpudan80: ok, I guess I just got lucky
<Cpudan80> jcmorris_mts: You can install the LAMP stuff on the desktop version of ubuntu no problem
<nickrud> !lamp | jcmorris_mts
<ubotu> jcmorris_mts: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Cpudan80> nickrud: I think it is a relatively new thing to be honest
<eduard> fatejudger: use "sudo mount --bind /media/disk/boot /boot"
<_elemental> need help with xampp vhosts, zfbase.localhost keeps redirecting to zfbase.localhost/xampp/  here's my vhost.conf http://pastebin.com/m58a6861
<nickrud> Cpudan80: I haven't done an update recently (some other problems have scared me off for a while)
<eduard> fatejudger: and then run "sudo update-grub"
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: did it, but still nothing
<ironhawk> part
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: then you did it wrong
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: were you in /var/www when you made the link thing
<hellotherehere> sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin phpmyadmin thats what I have done
<fatejudger> eduard: okay, it's done; should I restart?
<jcmorris_mts> not just the LAMP stuff... I originally was going to run Ubuntu as desktop only... but I need to set up Subversion and become an SVN server.  So I have to be running the server version, not the desktop.
<eduard> fatejudger: any errors?
<fatejudger> eduard: none
<nickrud> jcmorris_mts: you can run svn as a server on the desktop as well
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: do ls -l in the /var/www directory and make sure the link you made actually works (should be light blue pointing to blue)
<_elemental> jcmorris_mts, you dont' have to run server to serve svn
<eduard> fatejudger: swell -- try restarting now
<jcmorris_mts> I guess my question is: do I have to burn the server ISO and start over, or can I just download the server packages and install them on top of the desktop version?
<jcmorris_mts> really _elemental?  are you sure?
<_elemental> yeah
<genii> jcmorris_mts: run tasksel             and choose the lamp task
<nickrud> jcmorris_mts: linux is a server, at all times whether or not you run a desktop on it
<_elemental> what nick said
<Kuwanger> Is there a stand-alone program to launch .desktop files?
<PanzerMKZ> but a darn good server she is
<bullgard4> What programming language requires to surround surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<_elemental> um SQL?
<_elemental> :P
<jcmorris_mts> so if I want to set up Subversion so that a remote developer using Eclipse can connect to my box, you're all telling me that I can do it without running the server version of Ubuntu, correct?
<_elemental> jcmorris yep
<jcmorris_mts> yes, nickrud  ;-)
<nickrud> Kuwanger: those are intended to be used in launchers
<PanzerMKZ> yea
<nickrud> jcmorris_mts: yes
<genii> jcmorris_mts: Yes, you don't need the full blown server install for that
<_elemental> jcmorris_mts: access via ip or if you setup the hosts file by host name
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: did it, and now I see icon in the www directory, but when I try to reach it it gives me permission denied, the owner of the icon in www is root
<Kuwanger> nickrud: Um, exactly.  And I'm asking if there's a stand-alone program to launch .desktop files.
<nickrud> jcmorris_mts: the packages are the same on both the server iso and the desktop iso, just different selections
<PanzerMKZ> you know it is funny. Most people I know start with the desktop version and then add the packages they need for server stuff
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: shouldnt the www directory be owned by www-data
<jcmorris_mts> cool beans... so ... all I have to do is...??  (what's the easiest procedure?)
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: sudo chmod 755 /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<nickrud> Kuwanger: you can put a launcher on the panel, or on the desktop, or in a menu. Those are the apps that use launchers. I'm not sure what you're looking for a standalone to do
<Motorsport3> hello, my shift, control, special, and caps key just stopped working, how do I fix it w/o rebooting
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: no, should be owned by root
<_elemental> ok, so I'm guessing no one is running vhosts in xampp on ubuntu?
<nickrud> jcmorris_mts: install subversion and subversion-tools (useful things) and set up your svn repo
<Motorsport3> is there a init.d script I can restart
<jcmorris_mts> ok nickrud... I'm with ya... go on
<nickrud> Cpudan80: /var/www should be owned by www-data if apache is going to be writing to those directories
<nickrud> jcmorris_mts: that's it :)
<quaal> does ubuntu allow you to connect to the gnome login screen through vnc?
<Cpudan80> nickrud: really, hrmm.... another error in the package then :-/
<GeordieB123>  I've been at this for hours and no luck so far could anyone please help me. I'm trying to install an intel wireless driver and a bluetooth mouse. Help on either issue would be greatly appreciated!
<Kuwanger> nickrud: Icewm's icewm-menu-gnome2 can open .desktop files, but it doesn't support KDE features like X-KDE-SubstituteUID.  More than that, it doesn't seem to work right on some .desktop files.
<jcmorris_mts> ... and installing the LAMP stack?  is that just run tasksel & choose lamp task?
<nickrud> Kuwanger: don't know a thing about icewm or kde.
<xTheGoat121x> What is a pager?
<nickrud> !lamp | jcmorris_mts (how I did it)
<ubotu> jcmorris_mts (how I did it): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: I got this chmod: cannot access `/usr/share/phpmyadmin': No such file or directory
<hellotherehere>  while the file is there
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: usually it means the panel app that lets you switch destops; or an app that 'pages' thru a text file
<soldats> Kuwanger, check the icewm homepage and check for the current version that suports most of kde
<hellotherehere> *dir
<Kuwanger> nickrud: Nor should you, which is the point.  If there was a stand-alone unified launcher, kde, icewm, and gnome could all use it to actually launch .desktop files so it'd not be an issue of incompatability/issues.
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, ah, ok.
<Fezzler> Is $160 a good deal for a mini-itx Pen M 1.6Ghz, 512 Ram, HD, power supply, 15" LCD?  No case.  Purpose: Run Ubuntu 7.10 of course!
<jcmorris_mts> way cool... you guys/gals rock... thanks to all!  peace out - jcmorris
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: then you didn't install the package correctly
<nickrud> Kuwanger: the desktop.org project is supposed to be working on that, has been for several years. The various desktops have to implement it and agree
<rhpot1991> what is the propper way to do WPA authentication anymore?  If I do it with the gnome network manager it never connects, if I edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand and put all my info into there, then it works but only after I restart networking by hand.
<bullgard4> xTheGoat121x: 'pager' has several meanings. One meaning is a program that outputs text in the format of 'pages' that fill your terminal. And when you press a certain key, the next part of the text will fill your terminal.
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: thats how I installed it sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Kuwanger> nickrud: Well, yes, they'd have to agree at least.  I was just curious if there were any other stand-alone launchers to try out.
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: what should be the chmod for the www directory
<nickrud> Kuwanger: none that I know of that are desktop agnostic
<Breakage> hi, whats the best video output to use with mplayer on a nvidia 6800?
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: nothing, keep it as is
<xTheGoat121x> Is there any way to display the current condition of a device via the GUI?  i.e. visually display "cat /proc/acpi/acer/wireless"?
<Cpudan80> Not sure what nickrud is talking about with the incorrect owner thing
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: I will remove mysql and install it again from the synaptic
<Cpudan80> hellotherehere: phpmyadmin != mysql
<nickrud> hellotherehere: and also install phpmyadmin from the repos
<quaal> using the ubuntu vnc server (vino or whatever), does ubuntu allow you to connect to the gnome login screen through vnc?
 * Kuwanger sighs.
<hellotherehere> Cpudan80: nickrud: I will install both from the synaptic
<Kuwanger> Makes me wonder why there's a /usr/share/applications, if there's no universal launcher.
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: you can add the network monitor to the panel
<box_> if i were to upgrade verison of ubuntu would all setting etc.. stay the same ?
<nickrud> Kuwanger: it's much improved over the old menu stuff, and whenever the desktops get their acts together, it'll be there :)
<nickrud> box_: yes
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud,  well that's a bit delayed and doesn't always provide me with the info I need.  It just tells me whether I'm connected to a network or not.  I need to be sure that the device is on.
<Fezzler> nickrud: you know about mini-itx motherboards?
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: ah, I see. I look for the light :)
<nickrud> Fezzler: not enough to have an opinion on your board
<bullgard4> hellotherehere: My /var/www/ directory has got the mode 0755.
<Kuwanger> nickrud: Sure, it's improved.  But, it's still a mess. :/
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, I would love to.  But... apparently that's not supported yet with my chipset... or something.
<xTheGoat121x> LoL
<box_> 8.04 alpha4 is due on jan 31st ?
<Aloha> is there a way to see a list of the files a package would install without installing the package?
<nickrud> Cpudan80 hellotherehere  apache runs as the user www-data , for security. So, if apache is going to write to /var/www (like allowing file or picture uploads) the directories have to be owned by www-data so apache can write
<GeordieB123> can anyone help me install a wireless card?
<nickrud> box_: april , hopefully
<nickrud> box_: sorry, misread. Not sure
<spdf> box_: Yeh, the hardy schedule is listing Jan31st for A4
<drambuie> Aloha, you could get a good idea by going to packages.debian.org
<Aloha> drambuie, thnx
<box_> tnx
<Strangelet> My computer uses two different Linux OS's, Ubuntu and OpenGEU. I use Pidgin on both and wish to share my chat logs between both of them. I hope to change the Logs folder to /media/media/Logs, instead of the current folder (I would prefer if I didn't have to move my whole /home directory to a new one)
 * Kuwanger goes back to contemplating the other 5+ issues he's having. :/
<spdf> box_:
<spdf> box_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<trav1085> Do you use pidgin for just irc or do you use the other ones as well?
<cube_> !hardy
<Cpudan80> nickrud: no.... that's not true
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nickrud> Aloha: install apt-file , then run apt-file update. you can search for what file is in what package, as well as  apt-file list <packagename>
<hellotherehere> nickrud: yes I know that apache run as www-data, and if you run apache as root it can run as user so you can get virtual hosts and allow users to upload and write with their users
<Jewsus> How do I transfer files between my computer and a computer I'm connected to with SSH? :S
<Cpudan80> nickrud: I can upload stuff to my localhost - nothing is owned by www-root
<Aloha> nickrud, thnx
<spdf> trav1085: xchat is decent
<drambuie> Strangelet, you could install geubuntu on your ubuntu setup instead of having it on a separate partition
<trav1085> Ah, yes
<spdf> trav1085: there's also irssi and bitchx, if you want to chat from a terminal window
<trav1085> I've used them before
<trav1085> Not bitchx, but irssi is pretty good as well
<nickrud> Cpudan80: hm you using the apache2 from ubuntu?
<Intronix> How to install .exe files and use windows soft?
<Cpudan80> yep
<spdf> trav1085: Ahh, I missread that, I thought you were asking if there was something other than pidgin
<Cpudan80> nickrud: yes
<spdf> Intronix: Wine
<trav1085> K
<Strangelet> drambuie: That caused quite a bit of trouble the last time I did it. :\
<Intronix> yok
<nickrud> Cpudan80: lik using gallery?
<Cpudan80> nickrud: well phpbb - but yeah
<nickrud> Cpudan80: ah, that's going into mysql isn't it?
<Cpudan80> nickrud: no, the actual files are stored somewhere
<drambuie> really? :>/  i haven't noticed anything with mine - what problems do you have?
<Cpudan80> not in the DB
<orbisvicis> how can i compile/install something that i cant remove first via apt because of tons of dependencies?
<nickrud> Cpudan80: I couldn't with drupal, and all the docs I've ever read say the same ...
<Cpudan80> nickrud: dunno
<nickrud> orbisvicis: yes, but it's extremely difficult to do it without breaking something
<nickrud> orbisvicis: difficulty does range from simple to extreme depending on the package, more accurately
<orbisvicis> nickrud, curl, libcurl
<pteague> how do you kill something that kill -9 doesn't kill?
<CVD> gfloppy
<chaosrl> is anyone here using the freewins compiz plugin? and does anyone know the channel for compiz-specific questions?
<drambuie> Strangelet, the only problem i've noticed extra programs from e on my menus - splash screen and gdm theme - other than that a-ok
<Strangelet> drambuie: Yahh, I personally would like to avoid that happening, I am just picky that way.. :P
<nickrud> orbisvicis: you can probably get away with compiling them into /usr/local without problems. Make sure that /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf has usr/local/lib in it
<drambuie> Strangelet, you can always change the splash back and change the gdm theme
<Cpudan80> pteague: sudo kill -9 proc
<Cpudan80> pteague: If that doesnt do it
<PoGz> hmmm...
<nickrud> chaosrl: #compiz-fusion
<orbisvicis> nickrud, what is libc ... and is it possible to make the new curl the default for apps such as curlftpfs?
<eduard> fatejudger: well?
<chaosrl> nickrud: thanks, much obliged
<orbisvicis> ..libc.conf
<RB2> I can't seem to find what screen had the nvidia tab on it for the graphics settings. I know I saw it somewhere when I was poking around.
<fatejudger> eduard: bad new
<fatejudger> *news
<Strangelet> drambuie: yehh, i COULD. :P
<eduard> fatejudger: what?
<jm> Is Adobe Flash plugin for Firefox broken?
<fatejudger> eduard: sorry it took so long, I'm trying to multitask
<fatejudger> eduard: kernel panic
<jm> Or ok to install?  Or alternative?
<eduard> fatejudger: okay no problem
<fatejudger> eduard: it says it can't mount to hd(0,0) or something
<spdf> RB2: there's nvidia-settings
<eduard> fatejudger: does it say it's loading the linux kernel or initrd or something?
<fatejudger> eduard: it tries to load it, then panics
<nickrud> orbisvicis: that conf file determines where the dynamic library linker looks for libraries. It will look in /usr/local/lib first (assuming that's set up as I said) , and the command line looks in /usr/local/bin before /usr/bin so the curl run will be the compiled one
<eduard> oh okay then
<RB2> spdf, that works! I know I saw it integrated somewhere else but that gets me what I need. Thanks!
<spdf> RB2: np :)
<fatejudger> eduard: I tried the recovery one too, and it runs through a few items before it panics
<fatejudger> eduard: same error though, with the hd(0,0) mount
<eduard> fatejudger: the panic is it something like "no initrd"?
<nickrud> orbisvicis: make sense to you?
<fatejudger> eduard: yeah, that sounds very familiar
<fatejudger> eduard: I should have written it down though
<eduard> fatejudger: no its okay
<nickrud> orbisvicis: now, the question is why would you need a new curl, what's wrong with the ubuntu one :)
<orbisvicis> nickrud, awesome.
<eduard> fatejudger: can you still mount ubuntu root partition?
<Motorsport3> how would I start Xserver remotely, so I can then use VNC to connect to it? I tried to SSH to the computer, and run startx, but that didn't work? Any ideas?
<orbisvicis> nickrud, curlftpfs seems to have problems with 7.16.4 - keeps disconnecting / reconnecting - makes it impossible to work
<fatejudger> eduard: yeah
<nickrud> orbisvicis: never used that myself, have you checked the bug trackers and they say that using a later curl fixes that?
<kenboo> Motorsport3: vncserver
<eduard> make sure /media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic exists under that exact name
<eduard> fatejudger: make sure /media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic exists under that exact name
<Motorsport3> kenboo: I'm not sure what you mean?
<Pimpdad> jm: yes, you will need to use the binary installer provided by Adobe
<Motorsport3> kenboo: I don't need a VNC server, I need to start Xserver on a remote computer via ssh
<fatejudger> eduard: it doesn't
<eduard> fatejudger: okay what are the files down there?
<fatejudger> eduard: it's initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak
<orbisvicis> nickrud, according to the page 7.15.2, 7.15.3, 7.15.5 is broken but 7.16.1 works ... i posted on the forum, a user reported 16.4.2 was broken ... i thought it was worth a shot
<kenboo> Motorsport3:  ok, so you want to access :0 screen via VNC.  I think I've read about it somewhere.
<orbisvicis> .. 7.16.4-2
<fatejudger> eduard: the .bak part is messing it up, isn't it
<eduard> fatejudger: okay open a terminal
<kenboo> Motorsport3: http://old.realvnc.com/faq.html#x0
<fatejudger> eduard: done
<nickrud> orbisvicis: you've done the footwork. I just recommend people don't change stuff like that willy-nilly ;)
<genii> kenboo: The client machine...*nix or windows?
<eduard> fatejudger: "cd /media/disk/boot"
<kenboo> genii: that's Motorsport3's question.
<lackli> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Motorsport3:  The client machine...*nix or windows?
<genii> kenboo: Yeah I just caught it, thanks
<lackli> !novell
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<lackli> !novel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about novel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> "/usr/bin/expr: syntax error" -- is anyone familiar with the error on boot?
<Motorsport3> genii: its windows, but I may connect from unix at times.
 * DShepherd is on Gutsy
<Motorsport3> kenboo: thanks, but that's not what I was looking for
<nickrud> orbisvicis: one last thing, it should be done by the libcurl installer but just in case:  if the fuse thingy doesn't find the new libcurl, run  sudo ldconfig to register the new library you installed
<eduard> fatejudger: "cp initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic"
<SpookyET> Where is the gnome session file located? it's not i .gnome2/session
<fatejudger> eduard: was that the entire problem?
<lex0> i am trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run....do i take off the run part or what do i do?
<eduard> fatejudger: most likely yeah
<eduard> fatejudger: now,
<fatejudger> eduard: so this start-up manager I used is probably the culprit
<tritium> lex0: you should use the ubuntu nvidia packaged drivers, not downloads off of nvidia.com, if you want support here
<genii> Motorsport3: There's quite a bit on it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347163
<eduard> fatejudger: paste your current /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin
<eduard> fatejudger: just want to check
<fatejudger> eduard: http://pastebin.com/m4a3a77ee
<fatejudger> eduard: that hd(0,0) error isn't going to affect anything, will it?
<spdf> lex0: Its best to use the packaged drivers, however, there are instructions on nvidia's website for installing from their package ('sudo sh [FILENAME]')
<rpd> Hey guys,  where is a good place to ask some quetions about imapfilter?  The current version in the distro doesn't seem to work properly.
<orbisvicis> nickrud, ok. One last thing... ./configure make make install will automatically place the libraries on /usr/local/lib (right?).... but if i wanted to change that, typically i run ./configure --prefix=/whatever ?
<eduard> fatejudger: now tell me what subdirectories are in /media/disk/boot
<nickrud> orbisvicis: yes
<eduard> fatejudger: (try to be fast i want to go to sleep :) )
<fatejudger> eduard: grub is the only subdirectory
<fatejudger> eduard: no problem, I appreciate the help
<eduard> fatejudger: is there any other subdir inside grub?
<fatejudger> eduard: splashimages
<eduard> fatejudger: okay thats good
<eduard> fatejudger: now, run "sudo mount --bind /media/disk/boot /boot"
<Motorsport3> genii: That's close, I see what I can get from that post, thanks
<lex0> spdf, i have an 8800gtx card and the nvidia accelerator for ubuntu sometimes crashes when playing games on wine
<RB2> Does anyone know how often trackerd runs?
<eduard> fatejudger: and "sudo update-grub"
<genii> Motorsport3: freenx is also good
<fatejudger> eduard: okay
<fatejudger> eduard: restart?
<tclineks> anyone know how to make lsof quick like it is through gnome-system-monitor's 'search for open files'
<tclineks> ?
<trav1085> I can't resize my NTFS partition
<eduard> fatejudger: list of files under /media/disk/boot
<orbisvicis> nickrud, thanks for your time. Ill install it early tomorrow when chances of success favor me
<trav1085> I've run chkdisk /f
<nickrud> orbisvicis: sleep helps ;)
<spdf> lex0: Do you have the newest wine packages (they have a repo of their own for the latest)
<badkitty> Anyone LFS?
<trav1085> And even when I've used gparted it says something along the lines of "extended something needed (1000 > 1004 or something) not yet supported, try a smaller size"
<orbisvicis> ; )
<eduard> fatejudger: just look whether  initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic exists
<fatejudger> eduard: yes
<eduard> fatejudger: under THAT precise name
<fatejudger> eduard: yes, it exists under that name
<lex0> how would i access the newest package?
<eduard> fatejudger: paste menu.lst to pastebin now
<jrib> badkitty: there should be a channel for LFS
<fatejudger> eduard: http://pastebin.com/d179ff0d2
<badkitty> jrib yep ... they are all just sleeping
<jrib> badkitty: it's offtopic here, but maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic can discuss it with you
<badkitty> jrib: :-)
<eduard> fatejudger: now restart, and you COME BACK TO #ubuntu AS FAST AS YOU CAN
<eduard> fatejudger: go!
<spdf> Run Forest, Run!
<Shuggle> How do I get a screen shot of a single window to include the title bar?
<jrib> Shuggle: alt-print screen
 * genii watches all the trees running away in fascination
<scorphus> hello, what is the name of the current release of ubuntu?
<Motorsport3> gutsy
<Flannel> scorphus: Ubuntu 7.10
<eduard> gutsy gibbon
<jrib> scorphus: 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<Shuggle> but it doesnt inlcude the title bar
<jrib> Shuggle: yes it does
<jrib> or at least does here
<spdf> Works in windows as well
<lackli> is there a way to make an archive i download from a mailing list appear as e-mails in evolution?
<scorphus> oh, gutsy! thanks! btw, where in the site can I get this information? I spent near 10 minutes looking for it
 * syc_ brb dulu
<Motorsport3> jrib: not on mine, no title bars
<Shuggle> ok then. next question: Why isn't a screenshot of a java program leaving out the title bar?
<jrib> Motorsport3: are you using compiz?
<Shuggle> err... including
<DShepherd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3988/ -- anyone know why this is showing up in my boot log?
<Motorsport3> jrib: yep
<Motorsport3> I assume that's why
<nickrud> DShepherd: try reinstalling coreutils , a stab at the problem
<jrib> Motorsport3, Shuggle: yeah, in compiz, it does not include the title bar for me either.  With metacity, it works fine
<Thorsten11> anyone here successsfully installed ubuntu on a vista partition with realtek 8139 NIC?  I can't get ubuntu to give me a valid mac address
<FrankQ> Anyone know how I can troubleshoot why my media keys aren't working in Hardy, even though they did so in Gutsy? Gnome's key shortcuts recognizes an unique code for those keys and dmesg does not report nonexistant keys
<DShepherd> nickrud, ok... i dont have the machine now though. coreutils have expr in it?
<nickrud> DShepherd: yes
<jrib> !hardy | FrankQ
<ubotu> FrankQ: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DShepherd> nickrud, ok thanks
<scorphus> among edgy, feisty and dapper, which one is the newer?
<FrankQ> oh, thanks, jrib
<nickrud> Scolo: feisty (alphabetic now)
<fatejudger> eduard: THANK YOU!!!
<fatejudger> it works!
<jrib> scorphus: warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy
<nickrud> scorphus: feisty
<fatejudger> eduard: so it was just that initrd thing the whole time?
<scorphus> thanks!
<eduard> fatejudger: im back
<eduard> fatejudger: im very glad for you
<chaosrl> is anyone using the freewins (freely transformable windows) plugin for compiz-fusion?
<fatejudger> eduard: thanks again, I really appreciate it
<eduard> fatejudger: actually, I think startup-manager crashed and leaved stuff unfinished
<fatejudger> eduard: really?
<eduard> fatejudger: that's my theory about it
<fatejudger> eduard: well it seems to be well received by the ubuntu community
<fatejudger> eduard: and I couldn't find anything in google about my problem
<eduard> fatejudger: as for the .bak file, you're damn lucky you got it
<fatejudger> eduard: so it seems plausible
<fatejudger> eduard: tell me about it
<fatejudger> eduard: at least it's there in case I ever need it again
<eduard> fatejudger: i'll make a menu option for the LiveCD named "Recover Bootloader"
<lex0> ok i extracted the wine folder wine-0.9.54 onto my desktop...now how do i install it..or what file do i use?
<eduard> fatejudger: for the next release
<scorphus> thanks again, now let me install feisty on Xen
<fatejudger> eduard: you're a developer?
<eduard> fatejudger: you had the same problem as my dad -- he wiped his bootloader while reinstalling windows
<DShepherd> nickrud, can expr prevent tty from spawing?
<eduard> fatejudger: and yes i develop stuff
<DShepherd> spawning*
<fatejudger> eduard: heh, seems to happen frequently with those windows installs
<eduard> fatejudger: BTW, if you ever have to reinstall windows, keep the LiveCD
<DShepherd> nickrud, cause none of them, ttys, seem to be spawning.. causing the gdm to barf. what do you think?
<eduard> fatejudger: if the boot menu does not start up,
<fatejudger> eduard: there's a reason I keep it in my cd booklet
<eduard> fatejudger: mount your root partition,
<fatejudger> eduard: hopefully your new option in 8.04 will make these things a little easier
<eduard> fatejudger: and run these two commands "sudo mount --bind /media/disk/boot /boot" and "sudo update-grub"
<fatejudger> eduard: okay, I'll put that info in a txt file
<eduard> fatejudger: write 'em down
<ElsaxFallida> Hye!! i would like to ask on Ubuntu how we can share Usb drive Over Lan? Thanxs
<lex0> ok i extracted the wine folder wine-0.9.54 onto my desktop...now how do i install it..or what file do i use?
<eduard> fatejudger: BTW, you can have linux partition access from windows
<fatejudger> eduard: yeah, ext2ifs
<eduard> fatejudger: good, so you're safe
<jrib> !wine > lex0 (read the private message from ubotu)
<fatejudger> eduard: I don't use Windows though, it's just there in case I play games
<eduard> fatejudger: yeah, most of us do that
<eduard> fatejudger:but thats all it is, a game console
<eduard> fatejudger: now i have to go to sleep, tomorrow i have school
<fatejudger> eduard: I used to use it full time during previous releases, but 7.10 seems to have made huge strides in usability
<fatejudger> eduard: alright, thanks again
<eduard> fatejudger: no problem my pleasure
<eduard> fatejudger: cya
<fatejudger> eduard: cya
<usr13_> I have gtk-gnash hogging up 46% cpu   What should I do?  What is gtk-gnash ?
<chrisbrl88> when i try to log into gnome, it crashes every time
<chrisbrl88> i have the error log, but i dont want to flood
<Starnestommy> usr13_: it's a flash program
<usr13_> Starnestommy: It's got firefox hosed up I think.
<chrisbrl88> (process:5342): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<chrisbrl88> This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<chrisbrl88> program instead. For further details, see:
<usr13_> Starnestommy: How to get rid of it?
<chrisbrl88> thats the first part of the error log. look familiar at all?
<jrib> !paste | chrisbrl88
<ubotu> chrisbrl88: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usr13_> Starnestommy: How to uninstall flash plugin?
<Starnestommy> usr13_: get the PID number for it, then in a terminal do: sudo kill -9 pid-number
<mojo> hi!  i want to install freenx server on my gutsy server (for my home)... the seveas repos have moved and don't seem to contain the package anymore.  maybe i can install from a debian repo?  if so, what debian release most closely fits gutsy?
<Starnestommy> usr13_: then sudo apt-get remove gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash
<chrisbrl88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54018/
<mojo> !freenx
<chrisbrl88> theres the error log
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mojo> ug... not helpful
<pmt_> is there a way to easily get rid of the anti-aliasing ? I'd like to have clean fonts on my system
<chrisbrl88> anyone have a chance to check out that error log yet?
<genii>  mojo: http://www.debianadmin.com/freenx-server-and-client-installation-in-debian-etch.html
<mojo> genii, thanks i'll check that out
<simonova> is there a conf file somewhere that determines what programs handle what file types?
<kromagnon> anyone familiar with the "webcam_server" software
<pmt_> when i connect to a server via SMB and mount a share, i dont seem to see it in the list of mounted filesystems (mount); what gives ?
<getoo> i am using an older version of ubuntu , is there a way for me to upgrade to the newest version without using a cd (live cd)
<getoo> and just to do it online
<chrisbrl88> getoo: synaptic
<soldats> sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade
<getoo> chrisbrl88: k .. let me have a look
<compy> coudl anyone point me to a good site where it helps me install windows after installing ubuntu?
<soldats> !dualboot > compy
<chrisbrl88> compy: its better to install windows first. it has a tendency to overwrite grub when installed second.
<compy> chrisbrl88, ooooo ouch
<compy> lol
<compy> dang thats right windows first
<soldats> compy, did you see the message from ubot
<overclucker> compy: it's not the end of the world, just get a grub boot disk
<compy> chrisbrl88, so if i have 300 gig HD how much do you think i should have for each... basically windows will be used for Steam (Portal, TF2, COD4) and other apps for school
<soldats> !uprgade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uprgade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compy> overclucker, oh ok, so just incase it does i can boot w/ the disk
<soldats> !upgrade | getoo
<ubotu> getoo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Motorsport3> ok, nm-applet is telling me that "no network devices have been found", but if I run lspci, I see my network card listed? what gives?
<chrisbrl88> compy: if youre just gonna use windows for basic stuff, you could also go the VMWare route... that way you dont need to repartition
<compy> chrisbrl88, yeah i thought about that... just not sure about it handling games
<overclucker> compy: what happens is windows overwrites the mbr, so with grub boot floppy you point the mbr back to grub
<mojo> Psilocyde, isn't it psilocybe?
<chrisbrl88> compy: depends which games. games that use the unreal and quake engines almost always have native linux installers and run better under linux anyway lol
<compy> overclucker, so at this point i only have one partition.... will i need to make a new one prior to installing windows
<Psilocyde> uh huh
<soldats> compy, cadega can handle some games as well as wine. check their sites for mor info about running games in linix
<overclucker> compy: yup
<Psilocyde> ya mojo
<compy> cedega i dont want to pay for =[
<soldats> well wine is free
<Psilocyde> i yhought it was a witty play
<Psilocyde> thought
<kromagnon> anyone good with webcam-server? http://webcamserver.sourceforge.net/
<sneakmonkey> ive got a noob question, im typing in my login password when i boot and its not working (double checked for case sensitive etc), ive reinstalled twice just to change my login and it still hasnt worked. is there some other way besides reinstalation to change the login information?
<compy> overclucker, and if i install windows first then when isntalling ubuntu i wont need to partition it will ask me to do so right?
<Le^stat> morning
<chrisbrl88> compy: do you need an app to resize the partitions on your drive?
<overclucker> compy: whats more, is that you will want windows closer to the front of disk, to get faster r/w speeds for your games
<compy> chrisbrl88, i have one on my ubuntu
<laughzilla> hi :) i converted a bunch of FLAC files to .mp3 so i could put them on my friend's ipod ... and then i put the dir of .mp3 files in her "Music" directory ... however, i don't see the files when i try to play them ... what am i not doing correctly?  :)
<Le^stat> why wont ubuntu remember the terminal server licence from the licencing box?
<user11_011>  is there no messenger in ubuntu for yahoo? pidgin fails. very bad
<compy> overclucker, so install windows first?
<overclucker> compy: yeah, it would be best to install windows over ubuntu, then reinstall ubuntu
<simonova> laughzilla: what generation of ipod?
<chrisbrl88> i still need my question answered haha
<Tygir> hello all...i just installed 7.1 and i was trying to configure my broadcom wireless card...anyone help?
<kromagnon> user11_011: try gaim
<compy> overclucker, i will just do that... its not to hard to reinstall ubuntu
<soldats> laughzilla, do "locate *.mp3 | less" in terminal and see where the mp3s are to make sure
<laughzilla> simonova - pretty new , i don't know ipod stuff well, but it's got a nice color screen on it
<user11_011> kromagnon: gaim itself is pidgin
<chrisbrl88> kromagnon: gaim is now pidgin
<soldats> renamed due to court issues
<Tygir> i did use the auto-installer on ubuntuforums.org...and it network i used to see the wireless card, but i no longer do
<kromagnon> ah i see
<simonova> the newest ipods arn't compatible with linux, the mp3's need to be encoded by itunes or they won't work
<overclucker> compy: ubuntu cd has a good partition resizer
<laughzilla> doh!
<soldats> sneakmonkey, did you make sure you set up your profile correctly. try it with no password
<compy> overclucker, ok perfect
<getoo> what is the latest ubuntu kernel ?
<cube_> 2.6
<soldats> 2.26
<getoo> i got 2.6.22
<soldats> err yea
<compy> so if i have 300 gb HD and i want steam games and some space left over for other windows only apps (for school so cant be too large) how much should i allow for vista (i know its unfortunate)
<cube_> i have 2.6.22 on ubuntu 8.04
<getoo> cube_: is that the latest version
<laughzilla> simonova - that's a bummer, thanks for letting me know.  well i do see i have something called "yamipod"  on my ubuntu box (it's not installed yet) which is supposed to make mp3 files playable on an ipod.
<Le^stat> is there any way i can get past terminal server licencing ....the licencing machine works with windows but not with linux
<chrisbrl88> compy: shame shame. vista is an atrocity.
<bazhang> compy: with vlite not that much
<soldats> IIRC its 2.6.24 but its still in dev
<portablejim> how come k3b does not support OGG video?
<compy> bazhang, how do you do vlite
<getoo> soldats: anyway i can install the dev version
<chrisbrl88> portablejim: you need the codecs
<compy> chrisbrl88, haha i know its horrible... why do you think im on ubuntu now... i have more problems w/ vista that linux
<getoo> i need to get my wireless to work
<bazhang> compy: ask in the windows channel
<soldats> getoo, whats wrong with it
<cube_> getoo: its the developmental version gutsy 7.10 is the latest version
<bazhang> compy:  ##windows can help with that
<getoo> soldat wont work , and if i use the 2.6.4 should work
<simonova> I'm not familiar with that, I just know apple won't release the code needed to convert mp3's to the format needed to work on new ipods
<chrisbrl88> compy: give the OS you plan on using more than the other around 2/3 of the drive... that works for me
<getoo> i did some google
<getoo> i just dont know how to install the dev-kernel
<soldats> getoo, what manufacturer
<getoo> dell 1525
<bazhang> simonova: that is not the issue with new ipods
<laughzilla> soldats - when i run the locate command against the ipod device, it comes up empty.
<Tygir> im in the same boat as getoo....i just bought it today...
<compy> chrisbrl88, thanks
<chrisbrl88> n/p
<portablejim> chrisbrl88: I have the libvorbis packages (not the -dev packages)
<getoo> Tygir: same here
<getoo> i got it today
<Tygir> broadcom BCM94311
<getoo> yeap
<simonova> bazhang: that's how i understood it, what is the issue?
<Tygir> yeah
<Tygir> i have no idea...
<overclucker> compy: well, the best layout would be 100mb ext2/100gb ntfs/197gb ext3/2gb swap
<getoo> i dont wanna use ndiswrapper
<Tygir> trying to get some help here
<laughzilla> simonova - this one's from about a year ago ... you're saying it won't work on this one either ?
<chrisbrl88> portablejim: im not sure then
<getoo> the newer kernel works just fine
<Tygir> think we might have to...
<getoo> just not sure how to install it
<soldats> laughzilla, no it should work
<chrisbrl88> smoking time for me
<Tygir> install what?
<chrisbrl88> brb
<getoo> Tygir: 2.6.4
<simonova> laughzilla: give it a go, I got some friends that'd be thrilled if there is a way to make it work
<compy> overclucker, thanks
<laughzilla> soldats - so how can i make it work ?
<soldats> getoo, youll have to get the source for the newest version and compile it yourself
<getoo> new kernel
<Tygir> soldats: what you mean?
<getoo> soldats: k . thanx
<bazhang> simonova: laughzilla http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<laughzilla> thanks bazhang :)
<Thorsten11> exit
<bazhang> np
<spdf> getoo, I think there may be a modules backport
<laughzilla> if i manage to make it work i'll let u know, simonova :)
<getoo> spdf: k
<spdf> getoo, I know of that solving an issue with the microphone
<spdf> getoo, 2.6.22 backport
<getoo> k
<getoo> thank u sir
<Tygir> spdf: what do you mean...im in the same boat
<Tygir> im so confused
<getoo> thanx guys
<Tygir> can anyone help me out?
<Tygir> i thought i was in the same boat as getoo...
<compy> bazhang, is vlite risky to do or is it 100 % safe
<bazhang> compy: this is #ubuntu ;]
<Luke> is something wrong w/ network manager and wpa personal conections?
<hellotherehere> hi, I am downloading kubuntu now, I know that when its done it will ask me if I want to use kdm or gdm, which one to choose?
<compy> bazhang, i know... do you have any history w/ it
<soldats> hellotherehere, gdm is fine
<soldats> its standard
<bazhang> compy: my version of vlite is format C and install ubuntu ;]
<chrisbrl88> the day-star will arrive in 5 hours
<laughzilla> fyi , bazhang , simonova , soldats : this ipod has a capacity of 80 GB .. so according to that page bazhang pointed me to, it's either an ipod classic (1st generation) which i guess this isn't cuz it's got a color screen, or it's a fifth generation ipod.
<chrisbrl88> the day-star frightens me
<soldats> kdm or gdm will work fine but i highly doube there will be confison between
<compy> bazhang, haha
<pmt_> when ubuntu connects to windows shares, is it via samba ?
<chrisbrl88> pmt_: yes
<soldats> laughzilla, 5th gen
<pmt_> hmm ok, so when i am connected to one of these shares, how come i dont see it mounted via 'mount' ?
<portablejim> chrisbrl88: I think it was vorbis tools.
<laughzilla> soldats, right
<chrisbrl88> would someone mind taking a look at my error log and helping me out with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54018/
<portablejim> chrisbrl88: I installed it and it worked.
<simonova> then it should work fine. are you mounting the ipod and cping the files, or using amarok?
<Intronix> How to get access to add files in usr/lib/openoffice/program? Im admin on the PC!
<soldats> 5th gens work fine
<spdf> laughzilla: The 80gb is 5.5G
<soldats> Intronix, use sudo
<Hemebond> Is it no longer possible to use the "flat" desktop cube in Ubuntu?
<laughzilla> simonova - i'm mounting the ipod and cping the files, except i notice that all the files in the Music/ dir are separated into files ie: F00 F01 F002 F003, etc,
<Intronix> ok thx
<bazhang> Hemebond: flat is two sides; strange cube ;]
<theRealballchalk> hi guys
<soldats> laughzilla, those files are how ipods register it
<portablejim> chrisbrl88: no it was not. it did not work.
<Hemebond> No no. I mean flat as in it's not on a 3D cube, it's just one continuous wall.
<theRealballchalk> does ATi FireGL v3200 work with opengl under ubuntu?
<laughzilla> simonova - right, and all the files in those dirs are mp4a ... and when i stick mp3 files in there, i don't see them come up in my Rhytmbox application (to make sure they're there, etc)
<spdf> laughzilla: You can use Rythmbox or gtkpod to add songs to the ipod. However, with new ipods, you need new versions of libgpod to get them to work
<compy> anyone ever go to the efnet ubuntu chat?
<soldats> no^
<chrisbrl88> brb
<Tygir> in the wifi radar prog i get stuck on acquiring ip address..any idea why?
<simonova> use rythmbox to transfer them to the ipod in the first place
<bazhang> Hemebond: thus not a cube; the wall is still possible though--under general in ccsm adjust virtual desktops
<laughzilla> i think i must have installed libgpod last night when i installed soundconverter, but i'll double check. been a long night :D
<spdf> laughzilla: The libgpod included with gutsy will corrupt the database on the newer ipods
<compy> soldats, ok reason i ask is because people are dicks there, you guys in here are actually friendly and helpful... i appreciate it.  Thansk to all ^^^
<laughzilla> spdf - i'm on ubuntu 7.10
<Intronix> how to use sudo?
<soldats> compy, this server and channel are the official ones. i wouldnt be anywhere near someone on an efnet ubuntu channel
<soldats> !sudo | Intronix
<ubotu> Intronix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<compy> haha it makes sense... the people there arent friendly.  Their response is !google
<compy> even though i have already checked there
<bazhang> Intronix: sudo the command you want here; sudo apt-get install package for example
<Intronix> ok thx!!!
<soldats> compy, well dont ever go back there :)
<compy> trust me i wont
<bazhang> np
<laughzilla> spdf - i am using ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon, in fact
<spdf> laughzilla: Yep, thats gutsy. I actually corrupted mine before I found the packages and instructions
<compy> after i install windows and ubuntu and am back up running... ill be back here
<laughzilla> so should i just upgrade my libgpod ?
<simonova> does anyone know how nautilius figures out what programs handle what file type? It's been driving me nuts for days.
<compy> well off to bed... gotta go skiing tomorrow later and thanks
<bazhang> bye
<soldats> compy, lucky see you
<spdf> laughzilla: Yes, the newer version supports the newer classics and nanos
<laughzilla> thanks spdf i'll try to upgrade it now
<soldats> simonova, normally if its a text document it uses gedit but usually it isnt accociated with anything so you have to set it yourself
<spdf> laughzilla: I believe its in backports
<laughzilla> i have 0.5.2-2  of libgpod
<simonova> I'm trying to write a file manager in perl, I was hoping there was some handy little conf file I could use
<bazhang> http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Hooking+Up+the+iPod this has something too
<laughzilla> must i uninstall it before i can install it properly, spdf ? or will the "Mark for reinstallation" work fine normally?
<spdf> laughzilla: You'll want to get get 0.6.0 at least
<soldats> simonova, tell it to look for gedit or use mousepad if nothing else or even use vi
<dbmoodb> hi ah i was just using synaptic (faster for many packages i know i want but all their names) and deleting things in /home/var (from another install -removing it) and apt goes oh noes can't get a lock - i look there is no /var/lib - what can i do ?
<laughzilla> cool ... thanks bazhang and spdf .. i'll upgrade my libgpod if i can figure out how somehow, as synaptic doesn't offer me 0.6.0 in the menu of options
<spdf> laughzilla: http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<spdf> laughzilla: That's the site I got the packages from. He says to install them in that order, but you need to reverse them.
<simonova> soldats: that's simple enough, but I also want to make it capable of opening many different file types.
<spdf> laughzilla: Afterwards, it worked perfectly. Just follow the instructions
<Luke> i cant connect to my router wirelessly. it used to work. I'm getting this error in my /var/log/messages: http://dpaste.com/33098/
<simonova> I'll just write a script that does a bunch of checks on installed programs and make my own conf file, shouldn't be too hard.
<laughzilla> spdf - follow the instructions, in reverse order?
<laughzilla> ok i'll try it :)
<Luke> NetworkManager is terrible
<spdf> laughzilla: No, just reverse the the order you install the packages
<dbmoodb> mm?
<soldats> simonova, well the conf should detect what the extension is and refer it to the app
<spdf> laughzilla: libgpod2 before libgpod-dev
<dbmoodb> is there a way to get apt to rescan what i have installed given i now have no database for it ?
<laughzilla> ah, ok, thanks spdf :)
<dbmoodb> ok more error will reinstall (just installed again)
<bazhang> dpkg -l should do
<dbmoodb> dpkg-query: cannot scan updates directory `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/': No such file or directory
<dbmoodb> root@majora:~#
<HorizonXP> hey, if there's a package in hardy that I want to use in gutsy, how do I set up apt-get to install it?
<simonova> extension detecting isn't the hard part, I just didn't want to hard code in program names, because that would mean if new programs come out that handle the same file type, the source code would need to accommodate.
<dbmoodb> see the problem
<phuzion> whats that thing you can install where it gives you a bunch of different desktops on a cube?
<dbmoodb> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<phuzion> thanks dbmoodb
<soldats> simonova, thats why new versions of file managers come out
<bazhang> ccsm phuzion
<Motorsport3> how do I remove an RSA key on my local computer for a remote computer that I ssh'ed to?
<dbmoodb> !ssh revoke
<soldats> it should give a list of avaliable apps to use based on what the user wants to use
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh revoke - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> drat
<simonova> true... looks like I have a bit of a project
<spdf> laughzilla: You won't need to jump through hoops to get it working in hardy though, its all updated
<gregorovius> Motorsport3, it's under ~/.ssh/
<soldats> simonova, things take time. and they take even more time to be up to date. good luck with it. i really hope it turns out well
<laughzilla> spdf - good to know ...
<Motorsport3> gregorovius: yes, but I don't know which key is for the remote pc
<Motorsport3> the file is encrypted
<laughzilla> spdf i should remove my libgpod2 via synaptic before i upgrade it with the files i download via the ftp from that url you showed me, right?
<amidaniel> Alright .. I'm having a nightmarish time getting eclipse to work after upgrading to Gutsy. Every time I open a file I get "Unable to create this part due to an internal error ... ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin"
<gregorovius> it's not encrypted, it's just the IDs of the hosts
<Ububegin> how do you escape from a cat or less command
<amidaniel> Under the plugin manager I've got big red X's next to Eclipse Product SDK and its children
<soldats> Ububegin, ctrl+c or q
<amidaniel> Have reinstalled .. no help. Disabled subclipse, again no help. Any ideas?
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with changing permission for mounted usb volumes so i can read and write using gnome/nautilus
<Ububegin> soldats: thanks , q seemes to work
<soldats> cool
<newb> where can i get WICD?
<newb> i tried synaptic
<spdf> laughzilla: No need, just install them
<bazhang> you have to google for the website newb
<Motorsport3> newb, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<laughzilla> cool, thanks spdf i am trying it now
<newb> ok...how can i install it?
<Shuggle> does anyone here use eclipse?
<bazhang> heh
<amidaniel> Shuggle: Yes, having issues with it ATM
<spdf> newb, they have a repo: deb http://apt.wicd.net gutsy extras
<Hemebond> Can anyone remember what the old option name was for having a flat, instead of cube, desktop?
<Motorsport3> newb, follow the instructions on the site, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/wiki/doku.php?id=faq#how_do_i_install_wicd
<cvd_> Its there any custom area screenshot prog out there? and no the gnome screenshot its not a custom are screenshot
<spdf> newb, also take a look at http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<bazhang> Hemebond: wall
<Hemebond> bazhang: Really? Hmm okay.
<Shuggle> amidaniel: what problems? is your print button disabled?
<snakeyes> could someone direct me to an appropriate chatroom suitable for newbie/recent convert so I can get the skinny on virtualization/emulation for GIS software
<snakeyes> ?
<Motorsport3> GIS?
<bazhang> gis? snakeyes
<amidaniel> Shuggle: Hmm ... haven't checked that :) Now that you mention it, yes, it is :)) .. Add that to my list of things that aren't working :))
<snakeyes> Geographic Information Systems (like Linux GRASS) but I need to get info on ESRI products
<amidaniel> Is there an easy way to downgrade eclipse using apt-get?
<Shuggle> amidaniel: yeah. i'm needing to print some code for class, but i have to use another program to print it
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<newb> spdf: thanks man i got that installed...can you offer up any help in making my BCM94311 card work?
<bazhang> see above amidaniel
<amidaniel> Shuggle: Did you recently upgrade?
<amidaniel> bazhang: Um .. yeah, that's not really any help :)
<Shuggle> amidaniel: no. i just installed using the "add/remove" program
<bazhang> !downgrade | amidaniel
<ubotu> amidaniel: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Shuggle> amidaniel: before that i installed the sun java runtime to get jgrasp to work
<amidaniel> bazhang: Well, upgrading broke my system. Now I would like to unupgrade
<bazhang> amidaniel: likely true for packages as well
<amidaniel> (Eclipse is also just one of many things that the upgrade broke.)
<Shuggle> amidaniel: have you tried to completely un-install it including the settings programs?
<newb> wicd gets stuck at obtaining ip address...
<amidaniel> Shuggle: Yup.
<spdf> newb, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649038
<spdf> newb, there's some pointers there
<snakeyes> k
<Shuggle> amidaniel: odd. all I know is i have 7.10 and installed sun java jdk then eclipse
<Shuggle> amidaniel: however, i did not upgrade, jsut install
<Shuggle> gtg though
<phuzion> how can I get compiz running without needing to have a terminal window open?
<amidaniel> Yup, that's my exact setup atm ... Ubuntu 7.10 Eclipse 3.2.2
<bazhang> alt f2 phuzion
<amidaniel> Completely removing again and reinstalling
<EmmerP_> hi
<overclucker> phuzion: you could daemonise it(just append a & to the command)
<Hemebond> bazhang: I don't think that's it. Or it has changed.
<EmmerP> hi again
<phuzion> and how do I get it to start at boot?
<spdf> EmmerP: Hello
<EmmerP> hi spdf
<CVD> why nobody tell me about the run import name.png?
<Hemebond> bazhang: Desktop wall now just zooms out showing you your desktops.
<bazhang> Hemebond: first need to adjust the number of virtual horizontal desktops
<EmmerP> anybody usinghibernate?
<Hemebond> bazhang: I have 4.
<phuzion> hmm, now my top and bottom menubars are gone, wtf
<Fanny> Hello
<bazhang> Hemebond: 4 = cube ;]
<Ademan> xinetd vs inetd, anyone have any experience one way or another?
<Fanny> Nice to join
<mi> hsize 4 vsize 1 numeber desktop 1
<mi> then u get cube
<Hemebond> Yeah. In old Compiz/Beryl versions there was an option under the cube settings to flatten the cube.
<Hemebond> So when you "rotated" you actually just scrolled left/right.
<MrNaz> which ISO do i use for installing on a C2D laptop? just the standard i386 one ?
<phuzion> MrNaz, yes
<MrNaz> phuzion thanks
<phuzion> Yep
<phuzion> C2D is still technically i386 architecture
<newb> spfd: thanks man that helps alot, now i just need to figure out where to get the b43-fwcutter from
<newb> spfd: could you look here and point out to me which one i should download?
<spdf> newb: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<spdf> newb: its in the universe repo
<phuzion> extreme
<phuzion> ahhh
<newb> spfd: i thought i already have that one and it doesnt work...
<phuzion> Ok, Xchat is taking over the entire screen after I enabled compiz, any ideas what to do?
<spdf> newb, though, those instructions are for the 2.6.24 kernel :S
<mi> http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5aw9.png
<lupos`>  /ban
<spdf> newb, there's a link in the first post to another post for updating your kernel as well
<spdf> newb, in fact, that link points to a more complete fix for b43 it appears
<phuzion> so, no one's got anything for my issue?  Now firefox is doing it on my other desktop, as well
<Hemebond> phuzion: What do you mean "taking over"?
<newb> spdf: what site is that again? sorry too many open!
<novato_br> how can I upgrade my pigding automatically ?
<spdf> newb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
<overclucker> phuzion: either restart ubuntu, or restart gdm
<phuzion> its fullscreen, and without using alt-tab to get out of it, I can't minimize, or otherwise switch out of the program
<shekhar> hello can someone help me with changing permission for mounted usb volumes so i can read and write using gnome/nautilus
<phuzion> novato_br, pidgin IM?
<novato_br> phuzion, yeah
<spdf> phuzion: alt-space to bring up the windows menu
<novato_br> phuzion, how can i do that?
<spdf> phuzion: can you restore/unmaxmize there?
<phuzion> novato_br, sudo apt-get update pidgin
<novato_br> great, phuzion
<phuzion> spdf, nothing happens with alt-space
<Ububegin> hi guys, i ran this command...
<Ububegin> sudo ./simple_axis_server 9090
<Ububegin> sudo: ./simple_axis_server: command not found  //got this error,but this is clearly present in the directory... anyone knoes
<novato_br> but in repo is it pidgin.im is on 2.3.1 version ?
<phuzion> Ububegin, have you done chmod a+x simple_axis_server?
<Hemebond> Oops.
<doktoreas> hello
<doktoreas> how can i avoid installing all language while getting one package?
<Ububegin> phuzion : no, i will do that... now
<spdf> phuzion: Hmm.. Isn't there a "Minimize" plugin for compiz? check the compiz settings
<novato_br> phuzion, doesn't working
<phuzion> novato_br, sorry, its sudo apt-get install pidgin
<spdf> phuzion: I'm just shelled in, so I can't check my desktop.
<novato_br> phuzion, i want not to install
<novato_br> phuzion, i want upgrade it
<Ububegin> phuzion: thanks, at least i get a diff error now....
<newb> spdf: so i first have to update my kernel to 2.6.24?
<phuzion> novato_br, if it needs updating, install will update it
<novato_br> ok
<doktoreas> i am installing lyx, but it brings inside all language
<Samui> anyone know why GLX would suddenly start crashing X?
<doktoreas> i need only italian and english :D
<spdf> newb, that's what that particular person has done. The newer kernel includes newer modules for your particular card
<Samui> Literally, anything that I run that involves GLX -- glxinfo, glxgears, etc.... would just crash X.
<newb> i see...
<spdf> novato_br: The version for gutsy is 2.2, hardy has 2.3. There's no backport as far as I can see though
<novato_br> i'm not gutsy, spdf
<Hemebond> !
<Samui> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, video card Nvidia GeForce 7300GS.
<novato_br> i'm on feisty fawn
<Samui> Any input on this is appreciated.
<Hemebond> Why does the compiz-compcomm-plugins-main package want to remove compiz?
<phuzion> spdf, is it necessary to restart compiz to get the minimize plugin working right or something?
<laughzilla> spdf - ok so i did the upgrade according to those instrux and ran rhythmbox again ... now how do i import my mp3 files to the ipod ?  i tried to do "import directory" but it did not add anything as far as i can see, to the rhytmbox list of audio files in the ipod.
<phuzion> and yeah, all my programs are missing the top bar now, no title, no minimize, nothing
<phuzion> and they're locked in place on my screen
<spdf> phuzion: metacity crashed then. You'll ahve to restart X, or ALT-F2, and type in metacity
<bazhang> phuzion: open ccsm and check move windows plugin
<Hemebond> Isn't it metacity --replace?
<Ububegin> phuzion: i think it is a platform error... U have any idea on this error by any chance
<Ububegin> ./simple_axis_server: error while loading shared libraries: libaxis_server.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spdf> Hemebond: If something else is running, I belive
<Hemebond> Oh. He has decorations... nvm then.
<spdf> laughzilla: You can drag the directory into the rhythmbox window I believe, the add folder worked for me though
<phuzion> ok, alt-f2 isn't opening now
<phuzion> so, is there a way to do this through terminal?  just metacity &
<phuzion> ?
<spdf> phuzion: Yeh, that'll work
<spdf> phuzion: or add the run command applet to yuor panel
<phuzion> ok, it said i need to replace the current window manager
<spdf> phuzion: metacity --replace &
<phuzion> Ok, I still have no title bar on Xchat
<spdf> phuzion: phuzion, hmm.. perhaps you should restart gnome then
<phuzion> That would be gdm --restart?
<CVD> can i use fat32 in Home?
<CVD> for
<nickrud> CVD: no
<spdf> phuzion: ctrl-alt-backspace'll do it quick and dirty for you, or just log out
<nickrud> CVD: not ntfs, either ;)
<CVD> ok thanks
<brandon__> is there any reason why sound events do not work?
<phuzion> ok, I'm back
<spdf> phuzion: How's it look now?
<phuzion> spdf, everything works
<phuzion> at least, as far as I can see
<phuzion> let me run some stuff real quick and test it
<brandon__> how do you get sound events to work?
<phuzion> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phuzion> er, wrong command
<spdf> phuzion: nice, you'll want to make sure some of those plugins are enabled (ie. Resize, Move, Minimize)
<brandon__> the login sound works but nothing else
<spdf> brandon__: Events for what?
<nickrud> brandon__: system->prefs->sounds sounds tab
<brandon__> yeah
<brandon__> i set them all
<brandon__> i can preview
<brandon__> but it doesnt take effect
<brandon__> other than the login sound
<brandon__> i check both boxes at the top
<brandon__> and have logged in and out
<Ashex> is there somewhere I can poke at copy paste?
<spdf> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ashex> for some reason why I copy something, I just paste ŸŸ
<brandon__> sorry spdf
<spdf> np :)
<brandon__> i shall learn the , key
<spdf> I have to keep my shell window small so I can see whats behind it, so too many lines and I have to page up :P
<brandon__> i understand
<Ashex> spdf, yakuake?
<spdf> Ashex: Sneeze?
<laughzilla> spdf  it does not work by dragging the dir to rhythmbox, however, it works by "dragging" the song files themselves from the .mp3 dir on my hdd to the songlist in rhythmbox  !!  and it works !! i'm listening now to one of the songs on the ipod (after having safely disconnected it)  :)  THANK YOU dudes!!!  i appreciate this very much, and i know my friend will be very glad!  :)
<Ashex> hehe
<phuzion> spdf, ok, what if I want to use animations?  it says that minimize already provides a feature
<Ashex> spdf, it's a terminal that hides at the top of the screen, hit a hotkey to have it drop down
<spdf> phuzion: Animations takes care of it
<bazhang> nice work laughzilla
<brandon__> any ideas spdf?
<brandon__> on my deal?
<phuzion> spdf,  Oh, so its ok to disable minimize?
<spdf> Ashex: Using PuTTY
<soldats> laughzilla, awesome
<spdf> phuzion: Yeh, it replaces it
<spdf> laughzilla: There you go man, np
<spdf> laughzilla: Took me an afternoon tog et that far, glad I could get you up and running
<singlesun> hello everyone, i have a series of questions... i am about to switch over all the computers in my house to ubuntu... however... before doing so, I am concerned about 1 thing, the router that everyone uses is a Belkin wireless G router.. the driver files and installation CD will not run on Ubunutu... is there a solution for this?
<singlesun> nickrud, good timing... lol.. you are the #1 problem solver.. lol
<spdf> singlesun: You shouldn't need to install any software to use the router
<Ububegin> Hey anyone knows ... how could this genre of error usually means
<brandon__> singlesun.. dont need it
<Ububegin> ./simple_axis_server: error while loading shared libraries: libaxis_server.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ...thanks
<phuzion> singlesun, there is more than likely a web based interface that you can use to administrate the router
<nickrud> brandon__: I hadn't tried the sound events, but they aren't working here either
<Ashex> spdf, ah, ouches
<brandon__> nickrud, its kinda weird huh
<singlesun> spdf, brandon_, phuzion there is 1 problem, i forgot the password to the router ;)
<nickrud> brandon__: yes. I would have sworn I had it working once. Looking for a bug listing ...
<spdf> brandon__: I don't use sound events to eb honest, I almost always have music or something playing so its kind of distracting
<soldats> singlesun, just do it if it doesnt work which i dont know why it wouldnt a decent linksys wireless is very cheap
<spdf> singlesun: Reset it (there's almost always a little pen sized hole on the router)
<phuzion> singlesun, then an option is to reset the router
 * laughzilla metaphysically emits good karma towards bazhang, soldats, spdf, nickrud, and all others who were so helpful :) 
<bazhang> haha
<brandon__> spdf, yeah, but i just download an awesome sound pack
<singlesun> spdf, brandon_, phuzion so i will have to reset the router, and then without being able to use driver software to reconfigure router?
<bullgard4> What programming languages besides M4 require to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
 * soldats mentally hugs laughzilla 
 * nickrud basks in karma
<phuzion> singlesun, reset the router, and administrate it from http://192.168.1.1
<brandon__> 192.168.1.1 in your browser... may be differnt for yours though
<newb> spdf: so i just have to update my kernel and get the new firmware and it should work?
<soldats> you always do that nickrud
<soldats> :P
<spdf> newb: According to that person's post, thats what they needed to do
<phuzion> Ok, so how do I add more desktops, I want an actual cube in Compiz
<nickrud> soldats: according to launchpad, I have no karma , it all leaked way
<singlesun> phuzion, but I have to connect the router directly to my ethernet port right? to do that?
<nickrud> *away
<Hemebond> Anyone else remember the name for the option to have a "flat cube" where "rotating" just scrolled along your desktops?
<soldats> :(
<soldats> i are sorry
<newb> spdf: well i updated the kernel and followed his instructions for the firmware update...
<spdf> phuzion: Enable the cube and rotate cube plugins
<phuzion> singlesun, not necessarily, I can administrate my WRT54G via wifi
<newb> spdf; now how can i tell if it worked?
<CVD> http://tinyurl.com/yo9jxm
<spdf> newb: You followed all of the instructions?
<newb> spdf: yeah..
<phuzion> spdf, I have those on, I just don't have enough desktops
<laughzilla> yeah and fyi the files i copied over were:   The Complete Woodstock  (211 of the 237 known songs)
<brandon__> isnt it desktop wall or plane hembond?
<spdf> phuzion: Go to the general options
<bod_> hey guys, whats the command to take a backup of my system, making sure i DONT backup the media folder (so i dont back up my ohter HD) ?
<Hemebond> brandon_: Nope.
<spdf> phuzion: Somewhere in there there's the setting for changing the number of horizontal desktops
<Ububegin> I just found that this error is due to absence of the library, but libaxis_server.so is present in another folder.... So wats happening...
<Ububegin> ./simple_axis_server: error while loading shared libraries: libaxis_server.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ...thanks
<newb> spdf: it was a python script...wasnt that hard...
<luddite> hello
<brandon__> i think if you hold a certain key combo it does it
<phuzion> spdf, wow thanks
<singlesun> phuzion, hmmm ... so basically reset this thing by unplugging, and holding a pin down in the reset ... then connect to router via IP, and set up as an access point? <-- (and remember password)
<doktoreas> anyone knows why texlive package install ALL language support?
<spdf> newb: Aight, well, should be good after a restart if you've followed all of the instructions
<Hemebond> brandon__: Those are just for moving around. This was (possibly in Beryl) a way of flattening the cube into a continuous series of desktops.
<luddite> i used to have a program that you could click that would open up many programs at once(maybe it was a script). Can anyone recall its name?
<brandon__> hemebond, no i accidentally did that one time in compiz i believe
<bazhang> Hemebond: ctrl alt down arrow
<Hemebond> brandon__: By holding down the "initiate" button, I could just drag the mouse left/right to move along the desktops.
<phuzion> singlesun, no, don't unplug
<brandon__> hemebond, let me check
<Ububegin> Seems u guys r busy now.... maybe i will come back later....
<Hemebond> bazhang: That unwraps it, but only to left you move windows and then zoom back into a desktop.
<bod_> bazhang, try super+e   is another compiz desktop thing
<Hemebond> only to *let
<Himar> Anyone who can help me with a problem conserning running X on a 7800 Nvidia, with a dual screen, monitor and TV (Can give info if needed)
<spdf> I'm a fan of the expo wall myself
<Himar> Pmsg
<nox-Hand> Installing some software, and I need python-clutter-0.5-0, where there are libclutter-0.5-0, and all the other 0.5-0 packages available in the debian.o-hand.com gutsy/ repo, but just not that single one - anone know where I might find it?
<newb> spdf: am i supposed to do the restricted drivers thing now? enable that?
<bod_> newb,  yess,. enable it
<spdf> newb: I think thats just if you have an nvidia card
<singlesun> phuzion, one sec, let me boot up my other computer... you say you can administer the router from another wireless adapter based pc?
<phuzion> most likely
<phuzion> it really depends on the manufacturer's settings
<singlesun> phuzion, well im booting the old tank laptop quick
<nickrud> Ububegin: the command can't find the library, try  LD_PATH=/path/to/folder:$LDPATH ./simple-axis-server
<bod_> bazhang, do you know the command to take a backup of my system?
<spdf> newb, just do the kernel update and then follow the B43 instructions under 'Miscellaneous fixes'
<Himar> I have been googling and trying 7 diffrent distroes the last month, but no luck
<soldats> normally in the router you can specify if you can access from wifi
<Hemebond> In fact! You could even have it zoom out the way you can with the normal cube, which means you then zoomed out to see a strip of desktops you could slide left/right.
<Himar> Ubuntu is what is closest
<nickrud> Ububegin: /path/to/folder:$LD_PATH that is
<Hemebond> Releasing the button zoomed back in/snapped to the focused desktop.
<singlesun> soldats, well lets hope it still thinks i can... lol
<bazhang> !info rbackup
<ubotu> Package rbackup does not exist in gutsy
<brandon__> super+e....
<bod_> Hemebond, alt+arrowdown    or    super(windows key)+e
<brandon__> hemebond
<Hemebond> bod_: That's not it.
<Himar> Anyone got a Nvidia 7800GTX 512 connected to a HDTV ?
<Hemebond> bod_: This was a cube option in previous versions (may have been Beryl).
<CVD> checkinstall is good to create .deb?
<soldats> singlesun, well old the reset button for like 12 seconds then when you get the passwrod prompt type admin for name and admin for password
<luddite> anyone know how to open multiple programs in single click?
<bazhang> bod_:  there is info at !backup ;]
<bullgard4> What programming languages besides M4 require to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<Ububegin> nickrud: Gimme a second, lemme digest what you are saying...
<Hemebond> bod_: And worked a little differently.
<singlesun> soldats, still waiting for laptop to boot, as soon as its up and running i will update ;)
<soldats> luddite, with a script its possible
<bod_> Hemebond, they are the only two that let you see all 4 desktops as a strip and be able to move them,.,.to my knowledge
<newb> spdf: i did follow the instructions....but how do i enable the wireless now?
<bod_> bazhang, cheers m8
<luddite> soldats: i had it on 7.04, but after upgrade its gone
<brandon__> ctrl alt dwn
<brandon__> that does it
<brandon__> unfold cube
<bazhang> np ;]
<Ububegin> nickrud: it should be path to folder or file itself
 * soldats shrugs shoulders
<Hemebond> brandon__: Is it a continuous band of desktops that let you scroll left/right along them?
<bazhang> got to work--back in a while
<levander> Anyone here run torrentflux?  Is it normal for mysqld_safe to peg one of my CPU cores when I'm running torrentflux?
<spdf> newb, the instructions aliased it to eth1. So, using the network manager, you should be able to use eth1 to connect
<nickrud> Ububegin: just like commands, libraries have paths. The standard is /usr/local/lib:/usr/lib , the folders that libraries are found in
<bod_> brandon__,  i suggested that he said no,.,. maybe it was something beryl had that compiz doesnt?  seems strange
<soldats> no clue luddite sounds like a script to me
<CVD> why i always hada to use the left ALT and not the Right?
<brandon__> yeah
<brandon__> hemebond.. that is it
<Hemebond> brandon__: It's not.
<bod_> Hemebond, it will only have been as many desktops as you have set ,.,. and like we say,. ctrl+alt+arrowdown   super+e    do that
<napsy_> hello. Is there a way to run firefox remotely (from ssh) and redirect the video to the local x server (where the ssh daemon resides)?
<newb> spdf: yeah that would make sense...now in the network manager tab i have 2 wired connections...no wireless
<bazhang> Hemebond: yup that is it
<spdf> newb, So, when you boot into the 2.6.24 kernel (the grub menu will have that, and your old 2.6.22 kernel), the b43 module will load up and you should be able to use it
<Hemebond> bod_: That's not it. I've been through all the plugins in Compiz Fusion, I don't think it's there at all. This was a Cube plugin option.
<brandon__> hemebond, also... if you talented you can press middle mouse button, then alt ctrl down, and scroll with you mouse
<singlesun> phuzion, soldats i got a timeout when i tried to connect to the router from my laptop by using 192.168.1.1
<soldats> napsy_, with X forwarding its possible but im not fluent in ssh X forwarding
<bazhang> going now for real..
<soldats> singlesun, try 192.168.15.1
<bod_> Hemebond, explain exacty what you think it did,. and what is a cube option,. because its always a cube, so its always a cube option ,.,.although mines a hexagon atm,.,.lol
<napsy_> soldats: I don't want to display firefox to my x server
<Ububegin> nickrud: whoa, wat a solution... no errors now... but do i have to do this all the time....
<singlesun> soldats, trying now
<napsy_> i want it to show on the server's x server
<brandon__> what kind of router was it?
<singlesun> soldats, no luck... should i reset it now?
<soldats> try it
<Hemebond> bod_: This was an option for the Cube plugin, like "inside cube" that made it flat, also allowing wrap-around, so you could just scroll continuously along your desktops.
<singlesun> brandon_, belking wireless G
<singlesun> soldats, well lets hope i dont lose connection... if i do... hopefully i will be back.. lol
<bod_> Hemebond, 1 sec,.,.checking now
<soldats> youll lose connection but just come back
<bod_> Hemebond, in the Cube plugin there is an unfold cube ?
<Hemebond> bod_: I don't believe it's available in Compiz Fusion; but if I can remember the name of the option perhaps I can find it somewhere else. Perhaps in another plugin not included in the Ubuntu package.
<soldats> napsy_, afaik its possible but im not fluent with it sorry
<Hemebond> bod_: Yeah, but that just unwraps the cube to let you pick a desktop.
<brandon__> singlesun.. model?
<Hemebond> bod_: And move windows about, then select a desktop to zoom back into.
<nickrud> Ububegin: you can create an alias in ~/.bashrc for that:  alias sas="LD_PATH ..... /path/to/simple-axis-server" or add the folder path to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/simple-axis-server (create the file) , that's where library paths are defined. If you decide to do the second, run sudo ldconfig after adding the new file
<spdf> singlesun: Check your ip with ifconfig, change the last number to 1, and try
<newb> spdf: so i can choose which kernel to boot into? or it will auto boot into 2.6.24?
<spdf> newb: hit esc when it comes up with the grub messaeg, you'll get a menu, select 2.6.24
<bod_> Hemebond, if this plugin was in beryl, that means its probably either already in compiz or is compatible,. you could *theoreticly* package the plugin from an old version of beryl then add it as an extra plugin to compiz
<newb> spdf: while its booting?
<spdf> newb: Just after POST (the bios messages, and such), it says something about hitting ESC for grub menu, and counts down from 3
<Ububegin> nickrud: sweet man... tks
<nickrud> Ububegin: yw
<newb> spdf: oh yea...i got it that time...so now i know its booting into 2.6.24
<newb> spdf: so your saying it should automatically work?
<Ububegin> Ububegin: what does yw mean
<spdf> newb: according to the instructions it should
<nickrud> Ububegin: you're welcome
<Ububegin> nickrud : :D
<brandon__> singlesun
<bullgard4> What programming languages besides M4 require to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<brandon__> 192.168.2.1 this is your ip single sun
<newb> spdf: I GOT IT TO WORK!!!! WOW MAN THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!
<spdf> newb, :D
<newb> spdf: i cant even explain how happy i am right now
<spdf> newb, Glad I could find that for you
<newb> spdf: this is why i love linux...people helping people
<spdf> nickrud: we're on a roll tonight 'eh
<newb> spdf: i really appreciate your help man, seriously...
<brandon__> spdf, still hasnt solved my problem
<brandon__> :P i cant keep it in my pants much longer buddy
<spdf> newb, not a problem, thank the person on the forums by clicking the thanks link
<newb> spdf: your the reason i came to linux in the first place, people like you...
<newb> spdf: already done that!
<newb> spdf: quick question, am i going to have to click ESC every time i boot to ensure that it boots into the 2.6.24 kernel?
<spdf> newb, good stuff, when you upgrade to Hardy, it'll work for you out of box
<newb> spdf: what do you mean upgrade to hardy?
<brandon__> is hardy worth getting right now?
<spdf> newb, there's an option you can add to grub (if its not already enabled) to savedefault
<spdf> newb, hardy, the next version of ubuntu coming out in April
<broken__> Yea?
<spdf> newb, off the top of my head the line is "default saved"
<cmec> can anyone tell me software for designing poster plz
<newb> spdf: ahhh ok..how do i add something to GRUB?
<soldats> cmec, poster?
<newb> spdf: also, how come wicd manager isn't finding any other networks?
<soldats> cmec, the gimp or inkscape can create poster size images
<spdf> newb, I'm not sure, I don't acutally have a wifi card
<spdf> newb: (which, in turn, means I don't use wicd)
<spdf> newb, does the network manager find them alright though?
<newb> spdf: what do you mean network manager finding them?
<spdf> newb, ubuntu's network manager, does it list networks?
<spdf> newb, perhaps wicd is setup on the wrong interface, or something. I'm not really sure to be honest
<newb> spdf, the administration>network
<newb> is that what you mean?
<bod_> Hey guys i have a problem,.,. i installed a package called backuppc and now i want to remove it but i cant,. synaptic says :E: backuppc: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2   and if i try to sudo aptitude purge backuppc  i get an error,.,.,. how do i remove an unremoveable package?
<spdf> bod_: Hmm.. Are you running another instance of synaptic/apt/dpkg?
<bod_> spdf, no its not that error,. it seems it cant remove backuppc because backuppc itself is corrupt maybe,. il try installing it and configuring it again and try removing it after that
<hypnus9> Hi room. I'm trying to set up phpmyadmin on Ubuntu Gutsy SE, and I can't figure out how to get into it to set the root passwords. Can someone help?
<bod_> spdf, i reinstalled the package and then synaptic removed it,.,. weird ,. it was like because i didnt configure it properly it wouldnt remove itself,.,.,.these programs are getting smarter,. soon we wont be able to remove them,.,.lol,.,. cheers
<DRebellion> hmmm... this is odd... if i set 640x480 in /etc/usplash.conf, it shows the splash screen at shutdown, but my monitor still tells me it can't display this video mode at startup :/
<newb> where for the wireless would i see other networks?
<spdf> hypnus9: There's a mysql-secure-installation or something along those lines that'll walk you through that
<hypnus9> ok
<spdf> newb: try "iwlist eth1 scanning", I believe. I don't have much experience with wifi stuff though
<DRebellion> newb: spdf: that needs to be root to initiate a new scan
<spdf> newb, sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<jay-oh-en> how do i rip a dvd
<spdf> jay-oh-en: I use dvd::rip
<jay-oh-en> spdf, whats that file name in repos
<spdf> jay-oh-en: dvdrip, in multiverse
<newb> awesome....you got it again
<newb> thanks guys!
<spdf> newb: Enjoy
<spdf> jay-oh-en: You'll need the libdvdcss stuff, so you should get playback working if you haven't already
<luddite> soldats: thanks mate. ill look into one- should only take a minute to write
<jay-oh-en> spdf, is it a command line ripper
<spdf> jay-oh-en: Nope, gui
<spdf> jay-oh-en: It works really well, I just finished ripping 11 seasons of MASH with it :D
<hypnus9> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> (sorry got disconnected) anyone have any thoughts or experiences regarding inetd vs xinetd?
<spdf> jay-oh-en: There's a cluster option, which in theory can be used to job control on a single machine. However, it has some a/v sync issues.
<Link> hello to all
<hypnus9> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LL00> salut
<Link> i have a Qtek 9100 pocketpc, but ubuntu is not seeing it on the usb
<Link> why?
<newb> spdf: thanks for all of your help!
<hypnus9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHPhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<LL00> pourquoi c'est devenu un truc de fou pour installer flash plugin pour firefox
<spdf> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<spdf> LL00: Anglais, There's an issue with the way Adobe is packaging the flash plugin. There are fixes available however
<LL00> where are the fixes for ubuntu ? :p
<spdf> LL00: lol, one sec, I'll get you a link
<LL00> et puis pourquoi
<LL00> ubuntu a modifie le package
<LL00> il suffisait des garder l'ancien
<speeddemon8803> !fr | LL00
<ubotu> LL00: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LL00> oups
<LL00> lol
<LL00> sorry
<LL00> I though I was on -fr chan
<LL00> I didn't notice I was in english chan
<spdf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<speeddemon8803> Thats ok, just a gentle reminder :)
<spdf> !FlashIssues | LL00
<ubotu> LL00: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LL00> I thought spdf kiding me speaking english
<LL00> so why ubuntu mainteners changed the package?
<LL00> the previous one was fine
<spdf> Adobe changed their package, which broke our package
<codename> im having troubles with flash in 7.10
<LL00> there are no maintener from ubuntu?
<spdf> !FlashIssues | codename
<ubotu> codename: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<LL00> or rollback to previous version
<ShinmaIdoru> is there a package for Compiz Fusion 0.6.0 yet?
<spdf> LL00: The package itself grabs the newest adobe package, because it cannot be distributed within the deb package. So, since the downloaded tar file is different, the package fails.
<julio> Hello folks
<julio> I'm with a little problem hire
<julio> i'm trying to convert flv files do mpg or avi, but when i did  it the converted movie was quick and without sound (mute)
<shaark> i'm having problems trying to hibernate in gutsy any tips on which logs to check ?
<ShinmaIdoru> syslog or messages i think
<ShinmaIdoru> in /var/log
<drgeb> what is the highest format you can ripp an audio cd in ? is this cdda.raw??
<julio> I used ffmpeg
<unagi> how do i view running processes from the console
<gregorovius> unagi, ps -A
<spdf> unagi: ps aux
<unagi> ps aus and ps -A is the same thing?
<spdf> unagi: ps aux gives you a bit more information
<gregorovius> try them both
<unagi> when i have X trying to load and it is telling me that there is already an X session running, what is the process to killall to stop it
<gregorovius> 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' is the proper way, I think
<Salaman> !syscp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syscp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shaark> what should I look for in the syslog I don't see any error messages after unsuccessfully hibernating
<idefix> ok listen up guys, how can an e-mail be sent to me with my e-mailaddress as sender?
<ShinmaIdoru> is there a package for Compiz Fusion 0.6.0 yet?
<ShinmaIdoru> it's just a spoof
<ShinmaIdoru> idefix, typical spam tactic so you say "wtf??" and look at it
<neeto> where do I extract a codec pack
<Ububegin> if i need to install Apache Httpd , which one should i choose from synaptic package manger....
<neeto> ^for mplayer
<Ububegin> apache2-mpm-event | apache2-mpm-prefork | apache2-mpm-worker ...... is the prefork the default one.... or is the event ... :?
<idefix> ShinmaIdoru, but how is it technically possible?
<spdf> idefix: Because the "sender" email address is just the replyto thats set
<ShinmaIdoru> mail servers are dumb, you tell it who you are (sender), so the spoof is just telling it the person sending it is your email address rather than the real sender
<idefix> ic
<spdf> idefix: The headers tell a different story however
<ShinmaIdoru> its not a big deal
<B3cc0> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ShinmaIdoru> !help
<Doctor-Who> Commands: last, seen, total, random, user, userlist, uptime, lastchan, joinpart, count, countwords
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<idefix> what could be wrong with adding a girl to your MSN when offered? is that a spam tactic too?
<spdf> idefix: More often than not, yes.
<spdf> idefix: If not spam, than some random trojan that'll only effect windows users..
<speeddemon8803> People are not always who they say on the internet..i could be 90 and fat old dude...or 20 and skinny hot chick...do you really know? nope
<benoit_> azeae   lqaaddadadadada
<idefix> oh man, 90, the horror
<ShinmaIdoru> idefix, not to be rude, but it seems strange you're in a linux chat without knowing some of those types of info
<ShinmaIdoru> i guess im just surprised is all
<spdf> ShinmaIdoru: Everyone starts off somewhere..
<benoit_> azezae
<benoit_> azsqssqdddeeaa
<ShinmaIdoru> yeah not trying to be insulting at all, just surprised.. typically linux chat is for more advanced users
<benoit_> qqqaaa
<benoit_> dddsqdsqdfffggg
<spdf> benoit_: Er?
<speeddemon8803> Benoit_ please quit.
<yao_ziyuan> my host os is windows xp. i want to install a free/open-source virtual machine manager and then install Ubuntu in it, on A REAL DISK PARTITION, so that i can both run it as a virtual machine and as a dual-bootable independent os. so QEMU and VBOX, which should i choose?
<idefix> I'm a wannabe nerd, ok?
<speeddemon8803> Do you have a question for us or are you just going to flood the room with random garbage benoit_?
<speeddemon8803> lol wannabe nerds are cool too :)
<ShinmaIdoru> idefix, no worries bud ;)
 * amidaniel has the feelings a cat is typing on benoit_'s keyboard :)
<speeddemon8803> or their smashing their fist on the keyboard
<speeddemon8803> because somethings not working right
<spdf> yao_ziyuan: I've heard of doing that the other way around, with linux running windows in vmplayer
<yao_ziyuan> spdf: but vmware is not free
<spdf> yao_ziyuan: vmplayer is
<LL00> yes it's free the vmware server
<bezibaerchen> spdf: server too :-)
<ShinmaIdoru> doesnt VirtualBox have this functionality? or does it try and convert the partition to an image?
<yao_ziyuan> spdf: vmplayer can create a virtual machine?
<LL00> vmware server yes
<spdf> yao_ziyuan: http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware
<bezibaerchen> yao_ziyuan: nope, but u can create with server and open it with player
<spdf> yao_ziyuan: check that out, its the other way around, but it may give you some ideas
<xivanari> hey i have a question about external hard drives.  Can someone with some experience in this area give me a hand?
<xivanari> is anyone here?
<xivanari> of the 1113 users it says are online :)
<astro76> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bod_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spdf> xivanari: USB?
<xivanari> yea
<xivanari> its mounting
<spdf> xivanari: NTFS?
<xivanari> but i have no write privelages
<xivanari> no i formatted it to ext3
<spdf> xivanari: Ahh, you'll probably need to change the mount permissions then
<xivanari> how do i do that
<xivanari> i dont know how to get root permissions
<cvd> su
<bod_> sudo
<xivanari> ok
<xivanari> but i dont know how to change the mount permissions in the CLI
<ssf> 有中国人没？
<spdf> xivanari: You'll need to edit/add a line to /etc/fstab
<bod_> xivanari, suo chmod 777 /name/of/something
<xivanari> ok
<bod_> sup =sudo
<xivanari> what is the cli code for accessing /etc/fstab
<spdf> xivanari: you can do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bod_> xivanari, note 777 is full permissions,. 755 or 775 is better
<xivanari> okay
<spdf> bod_: Except, that'll only have an effect on files already on the disk, it doesn't change how permissions are setup on mount
<xivanari> what do i edit in this file now
<spdf> xivanari: Can you put the contents of that onto a pastebin?
<spdf> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xivanari> ya sure
<bod_> spdf, gd point,. just letting him no how to chnage permissions in general,.ty
<xivanari> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54019/
<xivanari> they changed pastebin
<xivanari> io like it better now
<xivanari> its easier
<xivanari> ^.^
<bod_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shaark> i just lost my titlebar on all my windows what could be wrong?
<bod_> shaark, compiz,. restart it
<shaark> how do I restart compiz?
<bod_> gd question hang on
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to see size of a folder in the terminal? how many kb it's taking up
<astro76> Flynsarmy: du -sh
<bod_> shaark, trpe    compiz -help    i no this sounds weird but it restarted mine
<spdf> shaark: its metacity that has crashed, not compiz. You can run 'metacity --replace &' from the commandline
<xivanari> spdf: you get that link?
<spdf> xivanari: Yep, one sec
<bod_> shaark, listen to spdf
<tparcina> asterisk, from which repository should I install it? (Ubuntu 7.10 server)
<shaark> ok it worked although the titlbar is different from the one I customized before
<astro76> !info asterisk | tparcina
<ubotu> tparcina: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.10~dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 2033 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<Ububegin> I just installed apache2-mpm-prefork from ubuntu synaptic manager ... i want to start apache2...
<bod_> shaark, that'll reset if you restart x
<spdf> shaark: Hmm.. Were you using emerald or some other replacement?
<Ububegin> how do i use ubuntu and find such a folder path exists or not.. "apache2/bin"
<shaark> yeah I think it was emerald
<spdf> shaark: Ahh, then emerald --replace &
<spdf> shaark: if emerald wont start, you might have to remove the ~/.emerald/ folder
<bod_> shaark, make sure you put the & there
<spdf> shaark: I've had that happen before with emerald
<bod_> spdf, thats more complication then needed,. emerald is sub controled by compiz,.,. compiz -  will sort it
<tparcina> astro76: universe repository isn't in sources.list by deafult. I should add it manualy?
<ssf> 请问这有中国人吗？
<bod_> !chinese
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<astro76> tparcina: yeah, it's probably commented out
<ssf> 哦，我进错频道了吗？我是第一次用这个的，怎么换频道呢？
<bod_> !chinese | ssf
<ubotu> ssf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xivanari> spdf: any luck yet?
<ssf>  #ubuntu-cn
<ssf>  #ubuntu-tw
<ssf> ......
<bod_> ssf,  type /j #ubuntu-cn
<danielax> ssf: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ssf> O~ thinks
<bod_> ssf, no prob
<bod_> bye
<shaark> well emerald didn't start still using metacity
<gregorovius> that was kinda funny
<gregorovius> not funny haha
<bod_> shaark, do this     compiz -
<kahrytan> shaark➲  the only reason to use emerald is for transparency
<shaark> i like transparency
<shaark> :)
<kahrytan> shaark➲  then use vista :-P
<bod_> kahrytan, ouch!!
<shaark> lol thats what I dual boot from
<spdf> xivanari: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54019/ - Okay, I added a line in there, thats similar to what you want. You want to chagne /dev/sdb1 to whatever the device is, and create a directory in media 'sudo mkdir /media/storage'
<spdf> brb.. irssi is hating me right now
<kahrytan> shaark➲  now thats ironic
<xivanari> okay
<bod_> shaark, just do   compiz -      that'll srt you out,.,.or restart x by  ctrl+alt+backspace
<shaark> well I like to show off the compiz stuff on my laptop
<bullgard4> What programming languages besides M4 require to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<bod_> im off guys
<bod_> be back in an hour or 2
<kahrytan> shaark➲ I hate transparency .. can never tell if window is selected or not
<bod_> bye
<LL00> about the flash plugin, the link to donwload the .deb need to login into forum?
<LL00> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<shaark> well the titlebar is changing color for me for the active window
<xivanari> umm spdf it doesnt look like anything is changed in that file
<shaark> and its transparent too
<goodhabit> Hello. I'm trying to setup NFS share. I have added needed ip's, but mounts  failed, reason given by server: Permission denied.
<goodhabit> I am used gui for sharing.
<kahrytan> shaark➲ I dont even use compiz though. I like keep the system as fast as possible on this slower computer
<KemrinH> Have you tried Sudo?
<KemrinH> *sudo chown
<goodhabit> What user I must setup with chown?
<spdf> xivanari: Hmm, I added to the bottom and hit save..
<spdf> xivanari: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54020/
<spdf> xivanari: There we go. I'm a tard.
<xivanari> spdf: im lookiing at an earlier version, and the later version, and they are the exact same
<KemrinH> I would guess the active one
<shaark> kahrytan: yeah I have a good video card so I can run it fine
<xivanari> there we go
<xivanari> XD
<kahrytan> shaark➲  fx5200.
<xivanari> thanks so much man
<kahrytan> shaark➲ i like to use as lil cpu as possible
<KemrinH> The one your using. Though I don't know much about NFS sharing. Just letting you know where I would start if I were you :)
<spdf> xivanari: Like I said, edit the /dev/sdb1 to whatever it should be
<xivanari> spdf: how do i know what it shouild be?
<shaark> well its supposed to be accelerated by the video card isn't it? shouldn't affect cpu
<Hemebond> Anyone got Beryl installed?
<spdf> xivanari: when you plug the drive in check dmesg
<xivanari> spdf: im really ubuntu noob, thanks so so so much for helpiong me out man
<KemrinH> I have Compiz, which is like Beryl
<shaark> didn't compiz and beryl merge anyways?
<DEXTREX> Hello, I've just intalled ubuntu and having trouble with the sound. I used a tutorial to see if the computer recognizes the sound card and it does but the drivers to not seem to be running or working. I cant seem to find the correct driver for Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02).
<Hemebond> I need someone with Beryl installed.
<KemrinH> Yeah, that's why their so similar
<xivanari> whoa ok where in dmesg do i look spdf?
<KemrinH> I had beryl installed until 7.10 was released.
<kahrytan> shaark➲  but it does
<spdf> xivanari: whatever you just did will be at the bottom of what prints
<spdf> xivanari: Some stuff about USB and what not
<xivanari> ok
<xivanari> yeya gotcha
<xivanari> [168663.628000] EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal
<xivanari> [168663.628000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<spdf> xivanari: It is sdb1 after all
<xivanari> hhaha excellent
<xivanari> ok so now what
<spdf> xivanari: If you added that line to fstab, and created the directory, then it should be mounted to /media/storage
<cpk1> how do you make it so kdm doesnt start on boot? you need to change something in one of the rcX.d folders right?
<xivanari> ok /media /storage doesnt exist
<spdf> xivanari: 'sudo mkdir /media/storage'
<xivanari> ohyer
<xivanari> ok
<danielax> ck3k: yeah - /etc/rcX.d/S??kdm
<xivanari> it didnt prompt for a password or anything
<spdf> xivanari: 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1'
<eric_> I know this is a windows based question but its just slipped my mind and usually i know the answer but can one dual boot two windows os's off the same partition?
<spdf> xivanari: It saves your sudo information for 15mins by default
<spdf> xivanari: or 5mins, I don't recall.
<xivanari> ok
<danielax> rename it to something other than S?? (but not K?? :)
<xivanari> umount
<eric_> Granted they have different default folders /win/  /progfiles/ /users/ etc....
<xivanari> not unmount?
<danielax> eric_: sure can
<spdf> xivanari: Yep, umount
<danielax> eric_: no hang on
<xivanari> okay, than what next, do i remount it?
<spdf> xivanari: Now, 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1'
<xivanari> ok
<xivanari> and then it works
<eric_> danielax: ok thanks lots i feel moronic having this slipped my mind...
<spdf> xivanari: As long as there's no errors, it should atually show up on your desktop as "storage", and in your Places menu
<xivanari> ahh
<xivanari> i just got this "Error while copying to "/media/storage" " You do not have permissions to write to this folder
<eric_> danielax: i want to install my modded xp lite that uses a weird set of foldernames along side of a vista lite in my ntfs drive and install my ubuntu back overtop it all in my ext3
<xivanari> which is the error i have been getting since the beginning :(
<spdf> xivanari: lol, no worries
<eric_> danielax: with my many swap partitions and gig o ram lol
<spdf> xivanari: Just a quick edit
<xivanari> oh okay ^.^
<spdf> xivanari: er, unmount it, and then do mount /dev/sdb1 (without sudo)
<xivanari> ok done
<xivanari> same errror message
<xivanari> i did sudo umount /dev/sdb1 and then mount /dev/sdb1
<spdf> xivanari: One sec, just getting right fstab option
<xivanari> okay
<danielax_> *sigh* crashy net connection
<cpk1> danielax: that made no sense... I found it though, its in runlevel 4
<danielax_> odd - what's the output of runlevel usually
<spdf> xivanari: after rw, add ",umask=077,gid=users" (no quotes)
<alanbshepard70> Has anyone here been able to get the latest version of itunes to run under wine?
<eric_> danielax thats ok i suppose i could just give it a go.
<xivanari> after the 0s?
<eric_> danielax and see how well i fair.
<danielax_> eric_: really i'm not sure - I thought the question was different
<spdf> xivanari: it should read "rw,umask=077,gid=users"
<danielax_> eric_: best of luck anyway :)
<eric_> hehe
<xivanari> ok awesome
<eric_> Heres hopin i didnt waste my last couple hours of my life configging my xp
<cpk1> danielax_: actually i can find a kdm in my fiesty install but on my gutsy install I cant find it, so back to my question =P
<SlimG> I'm running Konqueror 3.5.8 @ Kubuntu 7.10 , and when I try to turn on "cookies" I'm told that this cannot be done because the cookiedaemon isn't running? how do i fix that?
<danielax_> food time :) gtg all!
<unagi> when i have X trying to load and it is telling me that there is already an X session running, what is the process to killall to stop it
<xivanari> uh oh
<danielax_> SlimG: start cookiedaemon ? :P
<kahrytan> Daniel^➲  so late?
<spdf> xivanari: uh oh?
<xivanari> spdf: i got an error message when i tried to remount it
<spdf> xivanari: Pastebin the new fstab
<cpk1> hmm runlevel 3 and 4 have kdm...
<xirdneh> hi there. someone help with grub problem error 17
<xivanari> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54023/
<xivanari> spdf:
<spdf> xivanari: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54024/
<xivanari> whats the difference?
<xivanari> oh the 0s
<idefix> it IS a bad idea to actually buy and use viagra, right?
<spdf> xivanari: and the s on users
<xivanari> nice
<xirdneh> noone?
<xivanari> got the same error again spdf
<spdf> xivanari: Hmm.. i'm thinking that 'users' isn't actually a default group.. one sec
<spdf> xivanari: do ls -l /media/  .. is storage in the users group?
<SlimG> I'm running Konqueror 3.5.8 @ Kubuntu 7.10 , and when I try to turn on "cookies" I'm told that this cannot be done because the cookiedaemon isn't running? how do i fix that?
<xivanari> there is no users group
<xivanari> that i can see
<xivanari> everything is in Root but my ipod
<spdf> xivanari: so its "root root"
<xivanari> yep
<spdf> xivanari: You chould change umask=077 to umask=000
<xivanari> same error
<spdf> xivanari: remoounted?
<xivanari> nope
<xivanari> wrong fs type
<spdf> xivanari: Aight.. remove the umask and gid stuff
<xivanari> done
<spdf> xivanari: Mounts now, at least?
<xivanari> yes
<xivanari> still no write permissions tho
<spdf> xivanari: sudo chmod 777 /media/storage
<xivanari> ok
<xivanari> its working now
<xivanari> XD
<xivanari> isnt that whjat bod said to do in the beginning
<xivanari> lmfao
<spdf> xivanari: I'm so used to getting ntfs drives working lol
<xivanari> lmfao
<xivanari> this isnt ntfs
<xivanari> this is ext
<spdf> xivanari: Sorry.. he was right, I'm getting tired apparently
<xivanari> naw man its ok
<xivanari> im high off my nut
<xivanari> so yknow im having trouble with everything atm.
<xMS_user> do i have ti reinstall the kernel to get dual processor out of a single processor system that was upgraded?
<spdf> xMS_user: I'm pretty sure the kernels are built to handle either situation now
<stdin> xMS_user: no, it should Just Work
<xivanari> spdf:  thanks so much again man fgor helping me get this working
<phuzion> How do I update to the newest drivers for an nVidia GeForce 8600 GTS with 3d support so I can play games?
<xivanari> i really appreciate it.
<spdf> xivanari: No worries, at least we got through the fstab stuff, so it'll just be there and working when you boot
<shaark> phuzion:use envy
<phuzion> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<stdin> !envy | don't use it
<ubotu> don't use it: please see above
<stdin> dang :p
<spdf> phuzion: Or, use the restricted manager.
<onats> hello, is the hibernate/suspend supported already ?
<spdf> onats: depends on the system really, some have no problem with it, others do
<shaark> onats: i'm having problems with hibernating something to do with ATI drivers
<xMS_user> spdf: stdin: i was trying to fix my boot and reisntalled the kernel and now lost my dual processor ability
<onats> spdf, i'm on a toshiba notebook, still can't get it to work properly, and on my dad's vaio
<stdin> xMS_user: if you have one of the -generic kernels then it's built in and detected at boot
<spdf> the 'linux-generic' package should get you the latest
<spdf> onats: I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu on laptops to help you with that, to be honest
<shaark> onats: which video card do they have?
<xMS_user>  spdf: stdin: so there is another reason y i lost the other cpu? what command would confirm my core2duo is seen by the os?
<onats> shaark, my toshiba has an intel945GM
<onats> not sure with the vaio
<spdf> xMS_user: sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
<stdin> xMS_user: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" should show more than one CPU
<stdin> no need for sudo
<shaark> onats: check the hibernate.log and syslog
<onats> shaark, and? what should i look for?
<xMS_user> spdf: stdin: >:o i am soo pissed i just want to do the whole OS all over again!
<xMS_user> btw, i only see one
<shaark> any error messages
<shaark> does it actually hang when u try to hibernate?
<phuzion> Hmm, I'm apparently using the restricted drivers, anyone know why Counter Strike runs at < 1 fps?
<phuzion> CS Source
<hellotherehere> hi, how do i increase the swap by taking space from the main hard drive?
<xMS_user> spdf: stdin: please don't leave me!
<idefix> is it possible to record a macro?
<idefix> in linux? using any program merely based on whatever your mouse does?
<spdf> xMS_user: Not gone, lol. What did cpuinfo tell you?
<unagi_> anyone here happen to use kde or knetworkmanager..............how do you refresh the network list
<phuzion> idefix, what are you looking to do, its likely that whatever you want to do can be done with a script more easliy
<idefix> it's just repeating actions
<idefix> phuzion, so how?
<phuzion> idefix, well, what programs are you using in your macro?
<idefix> gimp
<xMS_user> spdf: i only see processor 0, this all happend because i spent (wasted) my money on an intel MB that said it had RAID but ubuntu live or alt do not see the raid partition. so i followed some weird tutorial online about installing ubuntu on raid0 but now i need the cd to boot and lost my dual core
<phuzion> Hmm, what exactly are you doing with the images?
<spdf> xMS_user: So, you'er booting from the cd?
<idefix> phuzion, there's no macro recording option in gimp, so my question is how do you record a macro in linux in general?
<xMS_user> spdf: i can oly boot from the cd and then choose to boot from the hd. with no cd i get grub error 15, so i use the cd
<idefix> I have to do the same to about 40 pictures, after 20 I'm sick of it
<idefix> il y a toujours un meilleur façon
<idefix> phuzion?!?! anyone else?!?! i beg of you, help me!
<xMS_user> idex consider command line image tools like image magik
<xMS_user> what are you doing to each image?
<phuzion> Yeah, I was going to suggest imagemagick
<spdf> xMS_user: Hmm,, 15: Error while parsing number.. No other errors?
<idefix> I'm converting from greyscale to black and white to save space
<H4ck3rx> Please lets me know how to fix "Cannot find or run the base session script..." problem
<xMS_user> idefix: lol, that is it?
<idefix> yes!
<phuzion> idefix, i'm pretty sure imagemagick can do it, just go and read up on it
<xMS_user> let me bless you idefix, gimme a sec
<bentob0x> Alright, I would like to share my /var/www/ folder for other people on my local network to go in there and work on the various projects that are in there, how can I do this the easiest way possible?
<spdf> bentob0x: You could add people to the www-data group
<bdancer> re all
<bentob0x> do I need to create users on my machine locally spdf?
<phuzion> bentob0x, Is everyone else on linux?
<bentob0x> yes phuzion
<idefix> phuzion xMS_user except you actually sort of have to look to make sure it's the right threshold value
<H4ck3rx> Please let me know how to fix "Cannot find or run the base session script..." problem
<spdf> bentob0x: How is it shared over the network?
<bdancer> is there any repository with the latest nvidia drivers?
<phuzion> idefix, so you're trying to automate the only step in the process, and it requires human input anyways?
<bentob0x> it's shared using samba at the moment
<idefix> well I could just say 'what the heck' and hope there's some magical value of success
<idefix> 0<v<256
<phuzion> bentob0x, that would have been my suggestion, for cross OS compatibility
<spdf> bentob0x: /etc/samba/smb.conf, and add writeable=yes
<idefix> how can you hack websites?
<phuzion> wrong channel for that, bro
<bentob0x> oko will dig into smb.conf spdf
<xMS_user> idefix: that question can not be explain in irc
<idefix> but I'm quite bright
<idefix> I have my own site etc...
<bdancer> is there any repository with the latest nvidia drivers?
<xMS_user> buy a book on vulnerabilities and read, lol
<phuzion> idefix, how old are you?
<idefix> does it matter?
<skyion> idefix >> might i suggest #iarzd3133tz0rhacKz0rchannel
<phuzion> just curious
<idefix> there's noone in there
<phuzion> *facepalm*
<bentob0x> depends what you mean by 'hack' exactly, if it's digging in there and mess with code to try to get something together quickly, have a look at #php idefix
<phuzion> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skyion> idefix.. if its a website, I would look at cirt and then look for vuln
<bentob0x> if you mean abusing security vulnerabilities, that's another story ...
<idefix> how long do you have to keep hitting on a girl when she has told you she thinks you're too serious?
<phuzion> !offtopic
<spdf> idefix: This isn't the place for that, Google to your hearts content.
<phuzion> !ubuntu-datingadvice
<Shazzamy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shazzamy> LOL
<xMS_user> btw idefix, sudo apt-get install imagemagick to install it and http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php to use the right combination for your needs
<idefix> isn't it possible to make a macro simple with commands like "go to this window, alt-T-C-T ?
<idefix> "
<idefix> that hasta be possible
<shaark> can a partition be resized on the fly in linux?
<xMS_user> idefix: do you know if it is true that if you hit ctrl+alt+backspace your computer blows up?
<skyion> bradc@isogenic:~$ apropos women
<skyion> women: nothing appropriate.
<spdf> xMS_user: Now now..
<xMS_user> LOL
<xMS_user> O:-) i've been bad
<EnsGabe> I'm trying to build the hardy kernel on my gutsy machine (I need the restriced-modules package, and I'm not going to upgrade libc to get it.)  I do apt-get source linux-image-<version>, and in the linux-2.6.24 directory, do 'debuild -us -uc -b'.  After several hours, I get the error "check FAILED (nice one Tonto, go get the Lone Ranger)" when the script 'abi-check' is run.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<idefix> hey phuzion you were in there
<spdf> EnsGabe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755
<phuzion> what?
<xMS_user> idefix: did you get the image stuff?
<idefix> yes
<idefix> but isn't GIMP omnipotential?
<spdf> EnsGabe: Although, I just saw your libc business.. So, that's not going to help you
<xMS_user> is there a REAL tutorial on how to install ubuntu gutsy on raid0
<xMS_user> idefix: if you are omni-smart you could do scripts that do anything for oyu
<xMS_user> you*
<khelll> am trying to resize my ntfs partition using gparted, but am getting lock key beside the ntfs driver,also beside root driver
<unagi_> anyone here happen to use kde or knetworkmanager..............how do you refresh the network list
<phuzion> ok, idefix, let me ask you a question
<phuzion> before you came in here, did you use google?
<idefix> no, but google isn't everything..
<Flynsarmy> How do you read core dumps? i tried to nano it but it just came up with all kinds of funky characters
<phuzion> Google has seen way more webpages than this entire channel has collectively, squared
<xMS_user> so no one uses raid0 with gutsy
<phuzion> xMS_user, no, just no one in this channel
<phuzion> so, ok, idefix, do this:  type ubuntu macro tool into google and hit I'm Feeling Lucky
<ikonia> xMS_user: few people will use raid 0 as a technology
<xMS_user> that is what i meant. ok, kill the raid project. word of advice to all in the channel, if you spent less than $120 on your MB and it says it has raid, it probably does not have real raid
<ikonia> xMS_user: everyone knows that
<xMS_user> ikonia: what else is there? raid1+0?
<ikonia> xMS_user: fake raid is not a good technology full stop - even less in linux
<ikonia> xMS_user: Linux software raid is very good
<shaark> khell: the partition is in use u can't do anything with it
<ikonia> xMS_user: the majority of people will use raid 1 or raid 5/6
<xMS_user> ikonia: so linux soft raid is better than fakeraid?
<ikonia> xMS_user: MUCH
<phuzion> wtf, where did floodbot 2 go?
<ikonia> phuzion: that language is uncalled for
<xMS_user> ikonia: crap. so the performance hit would be against by cpu right?
<ikonia> xMS_user: correct, exactly the same as it does in fakefaid
<ikonia> fakeraid
<xMS_user> what?! so why did i upgrade my MB!?>:o
<ikonia> xMS_user: only you can answer that question
<xMS_user> ikonia: ok, here i go-->cuz i was too lazy and too hasty
<phuzion> whats the config application for compiz?
<xMS_user> ikonia: so i will turn off fakeraid from my bios and use softraid. do you know of a good tutorial b4 i go to google?
<ikonia> xMS_user: there is a guide on help.ubuntu.com and I wrote a detailed explaination respose to a user post on ubuntuforums.org that will help you
<onats> xMS_user, why do you want to setup raid?
<Flynsarmy> I'm able to write to a file 'area.tst' but when i try to get this program to use it the program says permission denied when trying to access it. I can't chmod - it says 'operation not permitted'. Ideas?
<ikonia> what probgram ?
<getmoney> Hello to all, i have a question, is there any gps software for ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> a MUD
<ikonia> getmoney: not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: where is it trying to write, and exactly what file/location ?
<getmoney> i see.
<xMS_user> onats: i hear raid0 gives better performance. until i get my quad-core and my 3more gigs i thought it would be worth it, but now that i see it will use my cpu it might not be the best thing
<ikonia> getmoney: I use my GPS device with linux over bluetooth, but I'm not aware of any tomtom style software
<ikonia> xMS_user: you hear wrong
<getmoney> im trying to use my usb-gps
<Flynsarmy> ikonia: ../txt/area.tst: Permission denied is what it says in the log. its /home/etrials/Rom24/area/area.tst
<ikonia> xMS_user: raid 0 is a false economy and also provides a high risk or system failure/file system corruption
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: please show me the permissions on the file
<xMS_user> ikonia: ok and raid5?
<Flynsarmy> ikonia: How do i find it out?
<ikonia> xMS_user: how many disks to you have
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: ls -la /home/etrials/Rom24/area/area.tst
<Flynsarmy> ikonia: -rw-rw-r--  1 etrials etread 2348 Jan 31 00:42 area.tst
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: what is the user launching the mud process ?
<A[D]minS> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flynsarmy> ikonia: enigma
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: then you need to either make enigma the owner of that file - or you need to chmod it to be world writeable
<getmoney> ikonia: your bluetooth gps is hooke up to your laptop running gps software? and what software are you running if you dont mind
<spdf> Flynsarmy: if etrials owns it, then you'll have to chmod from that user, or use sudo
<ikonia> getmoney: I'm not aware of any Tom tom style software
<lordmorgoth> hey guys
<lordmorgoth> im at work, and i need a GUI application to connect to ORACLE databases install on windows 2003, to alter,query,creat stuff ...etc any recommendations ??
<ikonia> lordmorgoth: the oracle tools, things like svrmgr
<ikonia> lordmorgoth: I assume you want the tools to run on linux ?
<BubblegumTat1> hi, my firefox suddenly stopped working ''Segmentation fault (core dumped)" any ideas what I can do to diagnose/fix this problem
<BubblegumTat1> ??
<lordmorgoth> ikonia, is there a free version of those that runs on linux
<spdf> BubblegumTat1: Can you still start firefox?
<lordmorgoth> ikonia, yeah exactly i wanted to run on my ubuntu :)
<ikonia> lordmorgoth: contact your Oracle vendor for license agrements
<lordmorgoth> im the only linux ortiented personal here, and im trying to convince everyone else to migrate :)
<ikonia> lordmorgoth: why - leave them be if they are happy
<ikonia> lordmorgoth: contact your Oracle vendor. Or look at 3rd party tools like Toad
<lordmorgoth> ikonia, oh i know toad lemme c if they have a linux clone
<BubblegumTat1> spdf: no, it returns that immediately
<ikonia> lordmorgoth: they don't have a "clone" but there i a linux version
<lordmorgoth> great
<lordmorgoth> im off back to work thanks ikonia
<BubblegumTat1> aha!
<BubblegumTat1> spdf
<spdf> BubblegumTat1: Yes?
<BubblegumTat1> firefox will start in safe mode with extensions off
<BubblegumTat1> I suspect my firebug install went apeshit
<ikonia> BubblegumTat1: I that language is uncalled for
<spdf> BubblegumTat1: Yes, its likely an extension is causing problems.
<ikonia> BubblegumTat1: is firebug a different product ?
<spdf> ikonia: Its an extension for FF
<BubblegumTat1> it's an invaluable firefox plugin for web developers
<ikonia> ah, thank you
<BubblegumTat1> usually awesome
<spdf> BubblegumTat1: and apparently broken :D
<spdf> BubblegumTat1: from the command line try "export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1" then run firefox
<BubblegumTat1> spdf: so it would seem
<BubblegumTat1> spdf: it's all good
<BubblegumTat1> I uninstalled a bunch of extensions
<BubblegumTat1> and everything is made of gravy
<BubblegumTat1> this always happens
<BubblegumTat1> I come here
<spdf> Delicious gravy... mmm
<BubblegumTat1> ask a question
<BubblegumTat1> then solve it
<spdf> Its the asking that gets your mind movin'
<BubblegumTat1> bah
<BubblegumTat1> I don't believe in that stuff
<BubblegumTat1> it's obviously luck
<spdf> Act of god, even.
<idefix_>  phuzion what better is that one graphic program to the almighty gimp?
<Kibbles> can any1 recommend a good GUI front-end for SSH?
<spdf> Kibbles: There's a port of PuTTY I believe
<_ruben> Kibbles: gui for ssh? ssh is plain text, not much need for a gui i'd say
<meborc> you can use gftp to transfer files through ssh connection
<meborc> but i prefer using scp
<meborc> (which has no gui)
<mavi-> it do
<spdf> GUIs are nice for saving login information, and configuration for tunneling and such.. PuTTY on Windows is very nice
<mavi-> or, there are scp-guis
<mavi-> use the "mount server"
<mavi-> Places->connect to server
<mavi-> then click ssh, then you can drag'n'drop stuff over scp to that server
<meborc> mavi-, :) hmm... i kind of never needed one, so i guess i missed them
<mavi-> places->connect to server has support for several protocols
<BubblegumTat1> ooh new question
<mavi-> its really nice =)
<mavi-> else gnome ssh manager is nice to manage your regular ssh sessions
<Symmetria> urgh can someone recommend a good X mail client for me, evolution is the most unstable P.O.S I have ever seen in my life :p
<Symmetria> its driving me completely insane
<mavi-> thunderbird
<mavi-> from mozilla
<karl_> join #jquery
<Symmetria> hrm, may as well migrate to thunderbird
<karl_> help
<spdf> karl_: Er..
<karl_> lol, i thought that would trigger some help
<karl_> I havent used IRC for 6 years or so
<spdf> karl_: Asking a question triggers some help as well...
<spdf> Not much has changed
<karl_> apart from my memory of course
<BubblegumTat1> nm found it
<meborc> karl_, i gues you need to /j #channel
<meborc> ;)
<spdf> lol, I thought he was asking us to join.
<Kibbles> spdf: thanks... that's what I was thinking about
<meborc> he was trying to open F1 :O
<khelll> am trying to resize my ntfs partition using gparted , but am getting lock key beside the ntfs drive and also my root drive , any suggestions ?
<karl_> thanks meborc
<spdf> Kibbles: gnome has an ssh manager as well, I haven't used it though
<spdf> khelll: Is the ntfs partition mounted?
<xMS_user> ikonia: still there buddy? i got disc when you asked me how many drives i have
<ikonia> xMS_user: pardon?
<Kibbles> spdf: what is it called and where can I find it?
<xMS_user> i got disconected
<khelll> yes am using kubuntu 7.10 , am able to read and write to that drive
<xMS_user> ikonia: you had asked me how many drives i had
<ikonia> xMS_user: ok, how many drives do you have
<ikonia> n
<jqk> Is there Colloquy for linux?
<shaark> khell: just use a gpartd livecd
<squak6> i broke my xorg file and my screen glitches instead of booting i think when i edited xorg file i broke it
<shaark> boot from the cd and do the resize
<squak6> worse i mean
<squak6> i changed the depth from 24 to 16 but im not shure that was the problem cause it was a black screen before
<xMS_user> 3x160gb and 1x250gb, 2x160gb as raid0 and 1x250gb for media. the last 160gb is not in the pc
<ikonia> xMS_user: then I would use raid 5 and raid 1 - but thats up to you
<xMS_user> ikonia: still, it would be eating y cpu right?
<ikonia> xMS_user: use cpu - yes, eat cpu - no
<zombie_monkey> how do I make eth0 just be up but not attempt to get an IP ?
<squak6> what command do i type in safe mode to run that video config
<spdf> *nom nom nom* cpu
<jqk> zombie_monkey: disable dhcp on that interface.
<crabgrass> so... how do i enable mplayer support in firefox?
<crabgrass> i tried mplayerplug-in, but no luck
<crabgrass> i can't live without liveleak!
<xMS_user> ikonia: i think i am just gonna stay away from it for now. real raid is better but more expensive. i'll wait on that upgrade for later
<ArthurArchnix> crabgrass: That plug in worked for me. What was the exact name of the pluging that didn't work?
<crabgrass> i downloaded something called mplayerplug-in, compiled it, and no-go.
<squak6> is there  a way to get the video fix when it glitches out rank instead of booting
<underwatercow> how do I make it so my sound card will be hw:0?
<zombie_monkey> jqk: it's not dhcp, http://pastebin.com/d44747d28
<spdf> crabgrass: mozilla-mplayer
<crabgrass> spdf: checking, one sec
<crabgrass> that wouldnt happen to be in the core repos, would it?
<spdf> crabgrass: multiverse
<xMS_user> should my root partition be and the front or the end of my disk(i'm in gparted and am preparing a drive for a new install)
<squak6> i need to default all the videosettings
<crabgrass> wow, that's awesome
<crabgrass> thank you apt!
<jqk> zombie_monkey: That's ipv6.
<ArthurArchnix> technically spdf, but apt is good too.
<crabgrass> spdf: damn, still not working
<spdf> Hmm.. restart firefox?
<spdf> 'surf' to about:plugins
<underwatercow> How do I know what to type for the card when trying to use "asound set-default-card"?
<Kimahri> sorry bout my wireless guys... it's spazzing out
<zombie_monkey> jqk: well I'm using pppoe, and my ISP said that I should disable that for my own security
<crabgrass> spdf: odd, "shockwave flash" is the only one listed
<spdf> You know.. I've been at work for 6hrs, and I've done about 20mins of actual work :S
<squak6> im to mentally retarded to fix my video
<xMS_user> i want to create a 3 partition disk (/,/home and swap) but dunno what order to create them
<web_knows> o/
<ArthurArchnix> crabgrass: What does sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer return? Is it already installed? Or not found? Your comment about flash confuses me.
<xMS_user> ikonia: spdf, stdin can you help?
<ikonia> xMS_user: doesn't matter
<crabgrass> ArthurArchnix: it prompted me to install it, just like any program i did not previously have installed. the flash comment was in response to spdf's about:plugins suggestion
<squak6> branch more sudo fed then lyle travolta
<crabgrass> ArthurArchnix: which, i assume, means it did not install properly
<ArthurArchnix> spdf: Depending on the size of partitions, I like to put my swap as close to the centre of disk as possible. I believe it offers me miliseconds of speed improvements. :P
<ArthurArchnix> spdf: Sorry, that comment was meant for xMS_user
<spdf> I remember actually thinking about that back when I first installed on a 486, but now it just doesn't matter as far as I'm concerned
<zombie_monkey> ArthurArchnix: isn't the access fastest at the begginnig?
<roelb> Hello everybody, I am deploying Ubuntu gutsy 7.10 on 100+ systems and I am looking for a list of correct parameters that I can in the preseed file
<xMS_user> ikonia: thanks. so i will partition my 250gb   15gb for "/", 1gb for swap and the rest for "/home", copy over my home dir to the partition where the new /home will be and then install ubuntu on the hd. do i have it all right?
<roelb> Does anybody know of such a list?
<crabgrass> wow, i even got the mplayerplug-in  xpi from firefox's site, still not working
<crabgrass> what in the hell?
<spdf> crabgrass: is mplayer installed?
<crabgrass> yes
<ikonia> xMS_user: seems reasonable
<singlesun> well, im back again, just finished installing on the wife's pc... however her wireless card will not connect to our wireless network.... it recognizes several networks in the area, but it will not connect to any of them, it tries but it fails to.. however my laptop with xp connects, so I know its not the networks... any thoughts?
<crabgrass> that's the only thing, other than mpd, i use to view media
<crabgrass> spdf: mpd for constant tunes, mplayer for everything else
<ArthurArchnix> zombie_monkey: Well, if you're using swap that means you're doing something pretty intensive, which means you disk head is probably actively seeking and writing, which would mean that on average, swapping stuff out of RAM onto the disk should take less time if it's all done in the centre. THat's my understanding. But like spdf says, it with disk speeds nowadays it's unlikely to make an appreciable difference.
<spdf> crabgrass: Hmm, I just stuck with totem's plugin, but its not great (has problems seeking and such)
<shaark> singleshun:try ndiswrapper
<Tidus> ok got a question
<Tidus> how would i go about doing an in-place upgrade from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.10 ?
<xMS_user> what can i use to quickly and safely copy/move the contents of my home dir to another partition? ( i assume cp -r /home/* /newmount would not work )
<singlesun> shaark, ndiswrapper? is there are .deb or something i can download and then use my flashdrive to transfer to her PC?
<ikonia> xMS_user: cp -Rxp
<gregorovius> Tidus, I think update-manager should handle those upgrades
<shaark> singleshun: ur wired ethernet should work
<gregorovius> 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10
<singlesun> shaark, no wired ethernet ;)
<crabgrass> spdf: well... shit. this is strange
<ikonia> crabgrass: please moderate your language
<Tidus> gregorovius, update-manager shows 7.04 as latest
<singlesun> shaark, im checking for a deb right now ;)
<Tidus> for some odd reason
<tapas> what was the last ubunbtu that sported kernel 2.4.x support?
<gregorovius> Tidus, yeah, you gotta upgrade to 7.04 first
<ikonia> tapas: 6.06 has a 2.4 kernel available
<xMS_user> ikonia: can i add -v to see it in action too?
<crabgrass> ikonia: please attempt to understand my frustration.
<ikonia> tapas: but it's buit on 2.6
<gregorovius> you can't skip a version
<tapas> ikonia: ok, fair enough
<ikonia> crabgrass: no - Moderate your language
<ikonia> xMS_user: don't see why not
<crabgrass> sigh.
<tapas> ikonia: do you havppen to know th elibc version it uses, too?
<Tidus> gregorovius, ok, but it keeps saying that the update authentication failed
<ikonia> tapas: glibc you mean ?
<tapas> ikonia: yep
<crabgrass> well, in the time it took me to realize that something is very wrong with my system, i managed to wget the whole movie.
<ikonia> tapas: it will be a 2.4 version due to linux-thread support rahter than pure nptl
<gregorovius> that's a different issue, and I gotta go, gl :)
<singlesun> anyone know if there is a deb for this ... ndiswrapper?
<tapas> ikonia: ok.. sounds good
<ikonia> tapas: exactly what 2.4.X version - don't know
<tapas> ikonia: not quite so importnat, we'll roll our own anyways
<Tidus> ok. anybody else know about this?
<crabgrass> so, thanks anyways spdf and everyone else who replied (#ubuntu was actually kinda helpful... that's a first!), but i found a... solution?
<tapas> ikonia: [kernel, not libc]
<xMS_user> is swap necessary? i have 1gb ram and will upgrade next week to 2 or 3gb. but i would not want my system using the hd for memory
<ikonia> tapas: thats fine.
<ikonia> xMS_user: swap is advisable.
<ikonia> xMS_user: your system will only use disk when it runs out of ram OR is more effciant
<tapas> ikonia: pretty name is edgy right?
<ikonia> tapas: dapper
<spdf> xMS_user: It may rarely use it, but you should still keep it
<ikonia> tapas: edgy is 6.10
<tapas> hmm, dapper has glibc 2.3
<tapas> hrmpf..
<ikonia> tapas: ooh really
<xMS_user> can i get way with a 128mb for swap
<ikonia> tapas: there you go then
<tapas> edgy has glibc 2.4 it seems
<ikonia> xMS_user: why bother
<ikonia> tapas: that may still be linux-thread compatiable
<ArthurArchnix> give it 1GB of swap and then when you upgrade decrease the swappiness. Links on the forums. I forget how it's done. But essentially you tell your system not to swap out very much.
<tapas> so i wonder. does the edgy glibc have linuxthreads support still, toop?
<tapas> ikonia: ok, i'll tryu
<ikonia> tapas: 2.4 should still have it
<xMS_user> ArthurArchnix: i did not know i could do that.
<tapas> ikonia: linuxthreads support was always an add on to libc as i understand it..
<ikonia> xMS_user: you can't - you'd need to resize the partition
<tapas> ikonia: so they might have built it without it.. will try and see
<ikonia> tapas: correct, but that add on was remove 2.5
<ikonia> tapas: I suspect it's there for legacy support
<xMS_user> ok, then in that case 1gb swap it is
<xMS_user> is 15gb good for root and boot
<tapas> ikonia: ok, now i only need to find an edgy image on ubuntu.com ;)
<ikonia> xMS_user: depens on your needs
<ikonia> tapas: pleanty around
<tapas> ikonia: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download only offers me 6.06 or 7.10 ;)
<ArthurArchnix> xMS_user: here's link for more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255511&postcount=43
<tapas> ok, i suppose i'll dig in the pointed to locations
<K9> re
<K9> êó
<ikonia> tapas: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
<tapas> ok
<tapas> thanks
<brk3> hi can anyone tell me how to run tightvncserver on port 5900 instead of 5901?
<xMS_user> ikonia: well i alrady have my sites and my databases running off the /home dir. any data will be put there so i can backup the whole dir
<tapas> brk3: sure.. don't run X on port 5900
<tapas> ;)
<tapas> brk3: then it's free for vncserver to take
<cyberfin> hi ppl can anyone help a noob with a bash script?
<brk3> tapas: umm, well then how do I change X's port?
<ikonia> cyberfin: bash support is in #bash
<cyberfin> thnx
<tapas> brk3: well, for example startx -- :2
<tapas> then it runs on 5902
<ArthurArchnix> xMS_user: Now that I read the link I think I' going to turn it off. The demon helped solve my laptop hardrive death issues, so I think I'll give his swappiness hack a try.
<tapas> brk3: erm maybe i talk nonsense
<tapas> one moment
<tapas> brk3: yeah i do talk nonsense
<tapas> :)
<nemilar> brk3: I think what tapas is getting at is, port 5900 is already in use...pick another port ;)
<brk3> tapas: no you may be right but I would think there should be an easier way? you see I already can run vino on 5900 so I have that port forwarded. but I want to run tightvnc instead of vino
<tapas> brk3: try the :0 option for Xvnc
<tapas> i was wrong X's port for display :0 is 6000
<tapas> so you should be able to simply tell tightvncserver to pass the :0 option on to Xvnc
<nemilar> yeah i noticed that ;) 5900 is the default for vlc
<tapas> which would cause it to use 5900
<nemilar> er vnc
<brk3> thanks il try it
<Tidus> i have a small problem
<tapas> fschmidt@caesar:/~$ tightvncserver :5
<tapas> New 'X' desktop is caesar:5
<xMS_user> denny are you from tvt?
<Tidus> when i try to upgrade from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04, it tells me "Authentication failed. Authenticating the upgrade failed.  There may be a problem with the network or with the server." any ideas?
<Jasmin_> nemilar: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/99
<singlesun> no, i just tried that.... .my wireless adapter is still attempting to connect to the wireless network... but it never connects... even to unsecure networks...
<singlesun> anyone?
<brk3> exit
<Jasmin_> nemilar: i hav to connect my airtel edge modem in kubuntu how do i do
<nemilar> Jasmin_: no experience with that
<singlesun> anyone have any clue why my usb wireless adapter is showing networks to connect to... tries to connect to them... but can not?
<Tidus> when i try to upgrade from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04, it tells me "Authentication failed. Authenticating the upgrade failed.  There may be a problem with the network or with the server." any ideas?
<singlesun> it was working fine just before i installed ;)
<Tidus> have to go to 7.04 before i can step up to 7.10
<Tidus> and the machine that's down has my only cd burner, so i can't just make a new cd
<alanbshepard70> When I download and install a package from source to upgrade something that isn't in the repos how do I get the system to find that I've installed the package? Where do I install it to? I currently just put the source in my home dir and run ./configure && make && make install but this doesn't work :(
<Jasmin_> plz anyone knows about airtel edge modem plz tel me how do i config.. http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/99
<nemilar> Tidus: have you tried at another time?  Like, did you try a couple of days ago, and then again now?
<Tidus> yeah
<Tidus> it's a gpg key error
<nemilar> alanbshepard70: generally that installs to /usr/bin/local, whereas packages install to /usr/bin
<nemilar> alanbshepard70: err, /usr/local/bin, sorry
<nemilar> man, I gotta go drink some coffee before I start telling people stuff
<alanbshepard70> nemilar: thanks I'll try that
<nemilar> Tidus: have you tried sudo apt-key update ?
<Tidus> yeah
<Tidus> same result
<Tidus> didn't change either key
<cwgannon> ahoy
<cwgannon> if i have a core 2 duo, is there an x64 version of gutsy i should be installing?
<Tidus> you can install the 64 bit version if you want... it's the amd64 cd image
<Tidus> but it'll run the 32 bit version just fine
<cwgannon> is there any benefit to be gained?  i already have the 32 bit version running, but if the x64 v will max the processor better, i'd switch
<Rigolo> good morning
<cwgannon> morning
<Tidus> nemilar, same result after apt-key update
<schlonzo> anybody know how to get 3945abg at 2.6.24 to work?
<nemilar> Tidus: yeah, I'm looking around for a solution
<Jasmin_> anyone help me plz..... about Airtel gprs/edge modem
<Tidus> google is coming up dry for me
<Rigolo> How do I create my own service startup script ubuntu style?
<nemilar> Tidus: what version did you say you were trying to upgrade to?  FF?
<Rigolo> do I need to create an upstart script?
<esther> gr
<schlonzo> does anybody know how i can get my intel 3945abg to work with kernel 2.6.24?
<Tidus> 6.06 to 7.10
<Tidus> err... 6.10 to 7.10
<Tidus> the upgrade path is through 7.04
<Tidus> and i think i got it
<nemilar> Tidus: have you seen this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584425
<Tidus> i have to install all updates first
<Tidus> i found the upgrade notes from edgy to feisty
<zLoSteR> hi can anyone tell why is my monitor turning off when there is no activity ?
<schueler> Hi, is there a good, working download manager (should be able to increase speed by multiple conetctions)
<schueler> it should be possible to set up a proxy
<nemilar> zLoSteR: power save?
<zLoSteR> i go to power options .. its on NEVER
<zLoSteR> but still again its going black
<zLoSteR> when no activity
<nemilar> zLoSteR: is it turning off, or is it just going to a blank screen saver?
<zLoSteR> i think it turning black screen
<nemilar> check your screen saver ;)
<zLoSteR> i've check it
<zLoSteR> its off
<nemilar> doesn't sound like it ?
<schlonzo> does anybody know how i can get my intel 3945abg to work with kernel 2.6.24?
<Gartral> hello all... my dpkg is svewed up
<Gartral> screwed*
<zLoSteR> pls if someone knows what to do .. because i can't one movie .. Normal way
<zLoSteR> in about 10 minutes i have to move my mouse
<zLoSteR> or press a key
<zLoSteR> my screensaver is turned off
<zLoSteR> and my power options is set to NEVER
<naresh> hi
<naresh> i m just trying clean url ?? can anyone help me ???
<naresh> clean url in ruby on rails
<bentob0x> I can't see inetd or xinetd on my process list, what is the default super-server on ubuntu?
<Meronik> I have about 120 applications installed in Windows and I am transferring to Ubuntu. I need all those applications, what do I do?
<zLoSteR> try installing wine if you want to work
<bentob0x> Meronik: have a look at wine
<naresh> hello
<naresh> can anyone help me about clean url in ruby on rails ???
<bentob0x> www.winehq.org Meronik
<bentob0x> or sudo apt-get install wine Meronik
<bentob0x> make sure you read the doc to see how to set it up and how to use it Meronik
<Arnaud___> bonjour !
<peleg> Good morning/evening everyone.
<unop__> Meronik, there's a good chance that only a few of your applications will work well
<Meronik> ok, I know wine. do you think it will run all the application until I find linux alternatives?
<bentob0x> I can't see inetd or xinetd on my process list, what is the default super-server on ubuntu?
<Meronik> "only a few"????
<peleg> I wondered if someone could invest a few minutes helping me solve a problem which seems to be not too big, but does not let me access ubuntu.
<unop__> Meronik, how many only you will have to find out by trying them on wine
<peleg> I have posted it in the forum, but no-one replied, and in the meanwhile I'm using windows on a different computer... :-(
<Meronik> ok, thank you
<bentob0x> the alternative solution Meronik is to install VirtualBox and create a Windows machine to install the software you need to use on that virtual machine
<misterwayne> Hi all, i just got visualboyadvance-gtk from APT (its a GBA Emulato) .. how can i run it? if i type visualboyadvanced in die bash nothing happens ..
<peleg> So I'm here only because I think that this is quite urgent. Thanks ahead.
<bentob0x> just type your question peleg
<peleg> ok, thanks.
<bentob0x> or link to the ubuntu post you made
<peleg> this is my first post:
<peleg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4229943#post4229943
<tapas> hmm, the libc in edgy complains about my 2.4.36 kernel to be too old
<peleg> and here is the continue of it:
<peleg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405368&page=2
<unop__> tapas, and it is quite old
<tapas> unop__: edgy?
<tapas> unop__: or the kernel?
<unop__> tapas, the kernel -- it's in the 2.6 series now
<tapas> unop__: i know
<tapas> unop__: we have a legacy kernel module here
<bentob0x> peleg: when you do ls -al ~/.dmrc what do you get?
<peleg> I tried it once, in a minute I'm doing that again.
<Maskarad239-8> tuxguitar is not in Synaptic (i use Gutsy) but I found it at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/tuxguitar/. Is this a bug or a only my problem? Please help me to solve this problem. When other have this Problem too I make a Bugreport in launchpad. Sorry for my english.
<unop__> tapas, well, for the sakes of keeping that module you are kind of depriving yourself from a whole bunch of software that requires functionality from the 2.6 kernel
<yeniklasorr> When I open 10-15 tabs on firefox, it is beginning to be unstable and not responding. How can I fix this?
<_moro_bana_> does vncviewer work over local network or just over the internet or both
<tapas> unop__: i know
<peleg> -rw-r--r-- 1 peleg root 28 2008-01-30 8:57 //.dmrc
<tapas> unop__: do you have any new information for me, too?
<tapas> ;)
<Gartral> both
<unop__> yeniklasorr, then it's about time you had multiple firefox windows
<josh__> anyone know a good program to do database uml diagrams ?
<_moro_bana_> Gartral: is that for me
<misterwayne> Hi all, i just got visualboyadvance-gtk from APT (its a GBA Emulato) .. how can i run it? if i type visualboyadvanced in die bash nothing happens ..
<Gartral> yes
<josh__> i tried DIA but i cant seem to find any objects that are database related
<_moro_bana_> Gartral: please use my nick, the flood, thanks,:)
<unop__> tapas, out of curiosity, what's this legacy module you have?
<yeniklasorr> unop__ : I mean firefox is slowing down
<tapas> unop__: it's a custom robot control module
<Gartral> _moro_bana_: ehh justa pain :p
<unop__> yeniklasorr, well, yes, even firefox has limits as to much it can handle, sooner or later it's going to start feeling the weight
<savvas> yeniklasorr: if you have a lot of extensions / add-ons, they might be slowing down firefox
<aurus> galera
<aurus> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o virtualbocx
<aurus> virutalboxc
<unop__> tapas, right, and no available alternative for 2.6?
<aurus> virutalbox
<tapas> unop__: we are in the process of porting the module
<savvas> aurus: #ubuntu-es or #vbox ?
<aurus> pois quando executo o mesmo, me traz um erro de libxalan 110
<unop__> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yeniklasorr> unop__ : I have any 2 addons. I know it can be slow when open lots of windows. But I'm using windows xp too. On windows xp there is no slowing down abou firefox.
<tapas> unop__: for the time being we need a 2.4.x system where we can run our software builds from our feisty systems
<peleg> @bentob - are you still with me?
<tapas> unop__: and this means glibc >= 2.4 and glibc <= 2.5
<tapas> ;)
<tapas> this leaves me with edgy
<yeniklasorr> unop__ : I think i could be about memory usage. Maybe ubuntu has limitate about firefox. I don't know :(
<unop__> yeniklasorr, i'm not sure - i usually start using new windows after about 7-8 tabs otherwise firefox becomes really unstable
<savvas> yeniklasorr: if you are using i386 ubuntu and more than 2gb of memory, then yeah, that's a problem :P amd64 ubuntu version supports more than 2gb i think
<unop__> tapas, well, i guess with this predicament, it's one way or another, no? i dont think you can have both
<yeniklasorr> savvas : I have 1 gb of ram
<tapas> unop__: hmm? we got it to work on a gentoo box
<tapas> but gentoo is a pain to administer
<tapas> need a software -> wait X hours
<unop__> savvas, that would be 4gb actually, i386 can address upto 4gb
<savvas> tapas: I think I suggested you to switch to a debian 2.4 kernel some days ago
<unop__> tapas, if thats the case maybe you'd like to ask the guys in #ubuntu-devel
<yeniklasorr> unop__ : If you use another window after 7-8 tabs, firefox isn't firefox be slow ?
<aurus> thanks
<tapas> savvas: yeah i played with debian systems.. they don't offer a 2.4 glibc
<savvas> unop__: ah thanks :)
<unop__> yeniklasorr, no because each window is it's own process
<tapas> savvas: my tries to build one myself without using dpkg-buildpackage or similar failed
<yeniklasorr> <unop__ : Okay I'm trying it now :D
<_Lucretia_> can anyone help with this usb scanner?
<_Lucretia_> it's supported by sane, but I've only ever been able to get it working every now and then, mostly not
<peleg> I'm still looking for someone nice that could - maybe - help me with a quite urgent issue. I cannot login to my ubuntu because of $HOME/.dmrc problem.
<peleg> I just can't access my ubuntu (the GUI; I CAN access the terminal)
<savvas> tapas: i think you're looking for libc, http://packages.debian.org/etch/libc6.1
<tapas> peleg: log into terminal
<schmakk> hallo! i have some trouble with my ati x800, proprietary drivers and a fresh gutsy install. x gives me severely garbled graphics on boot, and then gives me "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" stuff. halp
<tapas> peleg: mv. dmrc .dmrc.bak
<peleg> I'm in the terminal (on a different computer)
<tapas> savvas: well, that's for version 2.3, too no?
<tapas> yeah 2.3/6
<tapas> 2.3.6
<erUSUL> peleg: boot into recovery mode and check the ownership and permissions of the file... should be user: youruser; group: youruser; chmod 600
<peleg> moved the file
<savvas> tapas: no idea, check out the "Similar packages:" on the right menu too
<tapas> savvas: i searched my ass off
<peleg> erUSUL: I think that I've done that already.
<tapas> savvas: there's no libc 2.4 or 2.5 for debian afaik
<tapas> edgy having 2.4. is my lucky day :)
<savvas> oh
<savvas> :\
<peleg> I wrote it here
<tapas> peleg: log into it via ssh and mv the dmrc
<drowner> dudes: good live distro, free, with antivirus?
<_Lucretia_> I'm not getting any /dev/usb/* devices (I also don't have the /dev/usb dir), but I am getting changes in /dev/usbdev5.6_ep?? files < present if the scanner is plugged in
<savvas> drowner: it's called ubuntu :P
<peleg> tapas: in a minute.
<peleg> I'm getting help in a private channel at the moment, thanks.
<schmakk> anywhere i can go to find people whos hardcore with ubuntu and ati cards?
<erUSUL> peleg: my .dmrc (umodified since install afaik contain tw simple lines 1: [Desktop] 2: Session=default
<savvas> schmakk: try your luck here
<drowner> savvas: yeah, fair enough
<drowner> i have ubuntu
<schmakk> savvas: i just did, nobody said anything so i figured there could be a gfx related channel or something
<drowner> but my comp illeterate friend
<drowner> has XP and a virus
<erUSUL> !ati | schmakk
<ubotu> schmakk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drowner> i was hoping you dudes would point out a distro for me ;)
<schmakk> erUSUL: i did just that, and i got garbled gfx on reboot, then "ubuntu is running in low gfx mode" and so on.
<_Lucretia_> ANYBODY?
<savvas> drowner: if he has a good internet connection, he could use ubuntu and search for an antivirus from the menu Applications > add/remove - you don't have to be comp literate to update and search :)
<drowner> this is true
<drowner> but its a slow download, really
<drowner> for what he needs
<savvas> drowner: otherwise you have www.linuxmint.com or.. www.thinkgos.com ?
<drowner> maybe
<drowner> i'm wondering if RIP has it
<polysilicon> How to find out the floppy device filename? In my case its noe /dev/fd0
<drowner> Recovery is POssible
<savvas> schmakk: otherwise, a better way to ask are the www.ubuntuforums.org or at launchpad http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<polysilicon> In my case its not /dev/fd0
<schmakk> savvas: i suppose so. thanks anywya :)
<savvas> schmakk: are you using the restricted or the open source drivers?
<schmakk> savvas: i used the gui to get the restricted ones. ubuntu even knew my dell p1110 monitor. when i set both of those up, x hurls
<schmakk> if i just get restricted drivers, x works, but then i cant run 1600x1200
<balbir__> need some tool for worldtime, which will always be in top
<misterwayne> Hi all, i just got visualboyadvance-gtk from APT (its a GBA Emulato) .. how can i run it? if i type visualboyadvanced in die bash nothing happens ..
<L3ttuc3> schmakk ati drivers?
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: yes.
<schmakk> i read they could be flaky, but that doesnt help me much :)
<L3ttuc3> schmakk there was one with the widescreen bug that reset maximum resolution to 1280x1024. they release one a week or two ago that fixed this, however i'd not heard of your problem.
<savvas> schmakk: hum, i'm using nvidia, it's totally out of my league, sorry :) doesn't dell support their stuff?
<savvas> misterwayne: try gvba
<misterwayne> thx dude!
<savvas> np:)
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: 1280x1024 isnt my max res, 1600x1200 is just missing. it goes all the way up to 19xx 17xx something something
<schmakk> savvas: dell does, but not when its as old as this thing :)
<balbir__> need some tool for world time, which will always be in top
<L3ttuc3> schmakk im still waiting for them to fix their opengl implementation; trying to use 'opengl' with vlc does not work, everything else gives me jerky video when hardware 3d acceleration is on.
<_Lucretia_> is the scanner module prebuilt into the ubuntu kernel?
<L3ttuc3> schmakk are the entries in xorg.conf?
<balbir__> I need to see the time of UTC, PST and EST
<L3ttuc3> savvas ati drivers are a pain.
<balbir__> to analyse it
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: i tried checking, but i never bothered till it was too late. entried are there, but at the time i checked, ubuntu booted in a resolution my monitor could take at all. entries went up to 2kx2k stuff
<savvas> L3ttuc3: I know, that's why I bought nvidia :P
<pawan_> hi
<L3ttuc3> savvas bit screwed when you already have a laptop though :/.
<pawan12> hi
<schmakk> at that point, even console was fubar. could only see the top left fourth of the screen when switching to another terminal
<gig> hi guys! i'd like know what install theme in gutzy gibbon....
<gig> sorry for my english
<L3ttuc3> schmakk try manually editing them in a console? sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<L3ttuc3> schmakk that does sound a bit messed up. had a similar problem upgrading nvidia drivers about 8 years ago. that was one of the major reasons i went off linux that long.
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: tried, but i can only see the top left half of the screen. like console is written with a way too big font or something. and no, i dont know how to correct that with commands
<albech> my network is crashing randomly.. all of the sudden i cant even ping my router and it returns 'no route to host
<L3ttuc3> schmakk you could try booting off the liveCD and editing from there.
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: i did, but eventually i just gave up and nuked the partition with ubuntu. igot frustrated that even gui stuff didnt work :)
<L3ttuc3> schmakk try downgrading to a previous ati driver?
<L3ttuc3> schmakk problem solved then?
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: solved in the sense that i have no ubuntu, but windows. some of the eyecandy i saw with a fresh gutsy install was really nice
<L3ttuc3> schmakk eyecandy is one of the major reasons i zapped vista and xp.
<L3ttuc3> and im hoping this install of gutsy is going to be stable. last one was on a usb hard disk, and that died after interface IO errors (apparently).
<_Lucretia_> is the scanner module prebuilt into the ubuntu kernel?
<_Lucretia_> is the scanner module prebuilt into the ubuntu kernel?
<schmakk> L3ttuc3: come on, its the only pr0n nerds get! besides, it can be useful, like how it looks when you switch desktop and stuff
<L3ttuc3> i love it. got some stuff i can tinker with. sorry. bit off topic.
<schmakk> oh well, thanks for the help savvas and L3ttuc3. im off to give it another go. if part of denmark blows up, you now know why
<L3ttuc3> lol.
<L3ttuc3> good luck.
<savvas> hehehe
<zLoSteR> need little help :}
<Arelis> Hi all. Remember me asking all those questions about Linux distro's and stuff? Well, i got helped out pretty well and i found out i was actually looking for a bullet-proof OS. Because i tend to break computers. lots. So we came to this solution: Use a core OS, place virtual machine software on that and do my daily tasks IN that virtual machine. But what would be a good core OS?
<Arelis> So: Core OS -> Two virtual machines (Windows, Linux) -> Daily tasks
<Arelis> Please don't ask the reason. I'm sure of it.
<bod_> hi guys
<Tidus> Arelis, sorry to ask, but why do you tend to break computers?
<Tidus> or how...
<Arelis> Tidus: Well... many times it's different. Installing stuff, removing stuff, customizing things..
<MasseR> Ho wcome my ubuntu 7.10 changes /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sda1 randomly? Besides the other drive isn't even sata but ide, it should be hd*, right?
<MasseR> *how come
 * bod_ thinks Arelis needs to learn to read the instruction manual     ;) 
<Arelis> Tidus: The thing is, i spend more time fixing my computer, than using it.
<Arelis> bod_: see above
<Tidus> i use a mac for my daily tasks...
<bod_> Arelis, why is your computer always broken?
<Tyczek> how to control the fan speed in laptop?
<Tidus> i keep a linux machine to play around with, and windows for games
<aantipop> how do i create a backtrace ?
<Arelis> bod_: Well it's different every time.
<bod_> Tidus, i ditched win completely now    yay!!!
<white_eagle> !yay bod_
<savvas> Arelis: a good core os would be one that first and foremost supports the virtual machines and has a good support for a graphical interface for you to play with your virtual machines. you got a good dozen of them: debian, centos, fedora, ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu... whatever suits your stylish needs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yay bod_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tidus> bod_, congratulations
<white_eagle> !yay | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Glad you made it! :-)
<bod_> Arelis, lol cool
<idefix_> where's the office  channel/
<idefix_> ?
<bod_> tht was to white_eagle
<white_eagle> :)
<savvas> idefix_: #openoffice.org ?
<Arelis> savvas: well i'm on OpenSuSe now (which i was using as my main system) but virtualization on it is crap. I've had Ubuntu being unstable issues. I always used Gutsy. Is Feisty better?
<bod_> Arelis, sorry that wasnt for u,.,.,. erm,. so is it your fault they break? because you were messing with something you shouldnt have messed with? or some factor you couldnt control?
<bod_> Gutsy for the win!!!
<savvas> Arelis: feisty (7.04) is even more unstable compared to gutsy (7.10)
<Arelis> bod_: I often mess with things i should not mess with. And sometimes it happens out of itself.
<DarkHelfer03> how i can change the resolution to 1280x1024 ? the max is 1024x768
<Arelis> And sometimes i just do normal things (like installing virtualbox from a .dpkg) which break things like apt-get, making it segfault all the time.
<brk3> is there a way to bind tightvncserver to display :0?
<Arelis> savvas: And Dapper?
<bod_> Arelis, i have used linux for 1 month (thats right 1,. and i was a windows user) (now im in here helping people with the simple stuff) but my point is,. gutsy 7.10 is almost brilliant if you use this channel
<Tidus> i've been using linux since Mandrake 9.0
<savvas> Arelis: well they say it's the long term support, it has to be stable. I can't remember though, after 2 years of upgrades :) gutsy seems to like me. btw, are you using virtualbox or vmware? http://www.virtualbox.org
<Tidus> so roughly 6 years
<bod_> Tidus, golden oldie ,.,.;~)
<Arelis> savvas: Which is better?
<DarkHelfer03> can one help me ? .__.
<savvas> Arelis: definitely gutsy
<bod_> DarkHelfer03,  im not sure if you can have a bigger res then your screen allows
<Arelis> savvas: no i mean virtualbox or vmware?
<savvas> Arelis: ah, vbox is a lot quicker when it comes to running applications, and I'm afraid that the binary package is the way to go (not the opensource) since they have some goodies installed along with the binary version, like the virtualbox addons
<DarkHelfer03> my screen allow 1280x1024
<g0tcha> hey guys, anyone here installed ubuntu on an external hdd?
<Tidus> DarkHelfer03, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Arelis> savvas: Alright. I have a Gutsy CD in front of me. Think the unstableness has been me screwing the system up all the time?
<Tidus> Arelis, possibly
<Tidus> i'm the same way you are
<bod_> Tidus,  whats this -phigh bit ,. i thought it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg
<savvas> Arelis: what are your system specifications? processor, ram memory, graphics card to begin with
<Tidus> but i figured out that if i want a system to stay running, i can't tinker with it too awful much
<Arelis> Tidus: I'll enter the liveCD now and we'll talk further. :)
<Arelis> savvas: CPU: AMD Athlon 2800+, Videocard:ATI Radeon 9600, RAM: 768MB
<Tidus> -phigh makes it ask all questions
<savvas> Arelis: the ati card might be a problem
<Tidus> the 9600 is supported by xorg proper
<Arelis> savvas: why?
<Tidus> in both 2d and 3d mode
<Arelis> Tidus: alright
<bod_> Tidus, ok cool ty,.,. oh and do you no how i would take a tar backup of my machine, excluding the other hard drives and piping the tar file to an external drive when its finished?
<savvas> Arelis: well a lot of people complain about it, but give the livecd a go, if you have internet connection, I think the rest can be fixed :)
<bod_> *external = internal but other
<Tidus> bod_, i'm not a shell wizard ... otherwise i'd help ya
<Ziroday> bod_: have you looked at rsync?
<DarkHelfer03> what driver ? tdfx, tga, trident, tseng or vesa ? i have a Geforce 2
<Arelis> savvas: alright. I've been using Ubuntu for about a year though. And Debian before that, and Gentoo before that. And i've not had many issues with my ATI card. But will virtual machines work? Oh, and one last question: Should i upgrade the core OS when the time comes?
<Tidus> Arelis, my system: CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2.603ghz, Videocard: nVidia GeForce 6600GS, RAM: 512MB
<bod_> Ziroday, if thats a backup program i dont want to use one,. i want the joy of typing things and making things happen ,. im board of gui apps since winbugs,.,.thanks anyway
<Ziroday> DarkHelfer03: for a geforce 2 look you need vesa
<Ziroday> bod_: its a backup cli program :)
<bod_> Ziroday, who's cli?
<Tidus> CLI = command line interface
<Ziroday> bod_: command line program
<DarkHelfer03> i have the geforce 2, my 7600GS make many problems >_>
<Unagi> ok, i don't know if this the place to ask this, but i can't seem to ping any of my other computers from Ubuntu or vice versa by IP or Name, but i can ping my router and access the internet
<bod_> Ziroday, oh,.im intrigued,. go on
<Unagi> i am a linux noob
<bod_> hi
<DarkHelfer03> and now reboot ?
<Ziroday> !rysnc > bod_ (look at pm from ubotu)
<savvas> Arelis: well my suggestion would be to install gutsy for now, use it for a year (until it is supported), then switch to hardy, which is a bug-fixing release, they say it's going to be even more stable
<Tidus> DarkHelfer03, yes
<DarkHelfer03> ok bye ^^
<bod_> anyone ,.,. networks,. for Unagi?
<Tidus> savvas, hardy's going to be the next LTS release
<Arelis> savvas: use it for a year?
<Arelis> savvas: Not directly switch to Hardy?
<bod_> Ziroday, ubotu is a dum bot,.,.  he knows nothing of that program
<Tidus> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arelis> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<savvas> Arelis: yeah, but if you want something stable, give it some time, around june there will be another hardy release 8.04.1, I'd wait until june
<bod_> savvas, i dont want it to be amazingly stable,.,. cause then i wont learn anything,.,. they should make deliberate mistakes,.,.;)P
<Unagi> guess im not worth helping :<
<Arelis> savvas: alright.
<Ziroday> bod_: apologies thought there was a factoid on it
<Arelis> Ziroday:
<Arelis> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<bod_> Ziroday, dw il google it ,.,.cheers
<Assid> bod_: then go hardy
<Tidus> savvas, kinda like 6.06.1 ?
<savvas> Arelis: you yourself said you tend to break stuff, if you stick to one release for some time, you get stable :)
<savvas> Tidus: exactly :)
<Arelis> savvas: alright :)
<Assid> i can probable crash any OS
<bod_> Assid, im no where near good enough to bug fix my way out of an alpha
<Arelis> savvas: i didn't know there were 8.04.1 releases?
<Arelis> are there sub-releases?
<Ziroday> Arelis: there are no sub releases
<savvas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<savvas> everything you need to know about the release schedule
<Ziroday> savvas: that schedule is not definite yet,
<Assid> i think the opengl issues compiz brings up should be solved first tho
<Assid> Ziroday: the lts release is a good 6 months away
<bod_> Unagi did anyone answer you?
<savvas> Ziroday: it's somewhere there :) give or take a month hehe
<Ziroday> Assid: no
<Ziroday> savvas: about right :)
<Assid> no?
<albec1> what can it be that cause my computer to randomly loose all connectivity.. it can ping itself, but not the router
<Tidus> the release schedule is definite
<Ziroday> Assid: the LTS release is less than 6 months away barring some unforseen catostrphe
<Tidus> 2008.04.27 is more than likely going to be the date for hardy
<albec1> i have been keeping an eye on the log files and they say nothing
<Ziroday> Assid: it currently nearing beta stage
<Nermal> albec1, dodgy network driver ?
<bod_> guys your leaning towards !ot,. we need to be supporting the people with questions
<bod_> not talking bout hardy
<Assid> Ziroday: yeah i know.. but its no where NEAR stability
<savvas> Tidus: don't bet on that, maybe they'll release it sooner to avoid the massive downloading
<kristian42> albec1: Is your link lamp green on the nic ? I know it stupid but half the time thats my nic problems ;)
<albec1> Nermal: yes, thats my thought
<Nermal> what card us
<Nermal> is it
<Assid> heck it cant even recursive delete in nautilis on an external drive
<DarkHelfer03> hm it not work :(
<Ziroday> Assid: depends which view youre coming from, im running it on my laptop perfectly. Also ubuntu+1 talk in #ubuntu+1 please
<albec1> kristian42: the switch still show have the link light on
<Assid> k
<albec1> im pinging the system from another one and when the nic crash i get 'no route to host'
<DarkHelfer03> one moment i change my monitor
<kristian42> albec1: tried ifdown & ifup combination ?
<hypnus9> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<albec1> kristian42: tried network restart.. i guess that do both
<savvas> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<albec1> kristian42: after a reboot the system is connected again
<Nermal> albec1, anything in dmesg
<ispino> hello
<Ziroday> albec1: next time that happens try sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<ispino> how can i burn a cd with imaged with .mdf
<albec1> nothing in the log files
<cosmodad> ispino: download mdf2iso, use it to convert the image to the generic .iso format, and burn it with standard software afterwards.
<Nermal> so nothing in dmesg ?
<cosmodad> ispino: download=install: it's in the repository.
<zLoSteR> did someone knows why my screen is turning black ... when no activity ? EVEN WHEN I WATCH MOVIES
<albec1> Nermal: nope
<Nermal> albec1, try rmmod'ding the module and modprobing it again
<ispino> thnks i ll try
<Ziroday> !caps | zLoSteR
<ubotu> zLoSteR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nermal> zLoSteR, because your video player is not xscreensaver aware
<zLoSteR> sorry :}
<albec1> Nermal: the network driver module?
<Nermal> albec1, yeah
<Ziroday> zLoSteR: look at Power Management Preferences
<zLoSteR> i already try there
<zLoSteR> its set to never
<cosmodad> zLoSteR: using mplayer?
<Blinkiz> Am in need linux headers and probably some other stuff. I learned about a nice little program for this a few days ago. Was something with "moduleassistant". I was really simple. What can it be?
<cosmodad> zLinux: oh to never -- nevermind then.
<zLoSteR> no .. Totem
<kristian42> albec1: I usualyl keep an el-cheapo nictucked away. I actually have problems with about 50%  of the embedded mainboard nics.
<Ziroday> zLoSteR: also disable all screensavers
<zLoSteR> they are disabled
<cosmodad> zLinux: sorry wrong one.
<cosmodad> zLoSteR: some BIOS setting possibly?
<Administrator_> hi
<zLoSteR> never thought of that
<albec1> kristian42: yeah.. i should probably just throw in a good old 3com
<cosmodad> Blinkiz: module-assistant
<zLoSteR> well there what can i done ;]
<zLoSteR> brb
<cosmodad> Blinkiz: short-hand m-a
<Tidus> albec1, i keep a good old realtek 8139 floating around :)
<albec1> Nermal: i cant figure out which module it is
<albec1> Nermal: lsmod :D
<cosmodad> Blinkiz: it's used for building kernel modules, however, the headers are a prerequisite to it.
<Nermal> albec1, can you paste the output of dmesg to pastebin ?
<cosmodad> Blinkiz: you can download headers using synaptics/apt-get/aptitude.
<albec1> Nermal: give me a sec
<Administrator_> how to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 7.10???
<Nermal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<albec1> Nermal: have to reboot it and hope it stays up while i paste it :D
<Nermal> albec1, ok :)
<Blinkiz> cosmodad: That was the command. "sudo module-assistant m-a". Very nice little line. Thanks :(
<Blinkiz> I mean, :)
<RomeReactor> Administrator_: go to 'System->Administration->Restricted Drivers manager'
<cosmodad> Blinkiz: it's: sudo m-a <options>
<cosmodad> Blinkiz: or sudo module-assistant, but don't concatenate.
<albec1> im installing ubuntu on my dads computer after finally convincing him its the way to go and he is a bit worried about this problem ;)
<DarkHelfer03> this monitor allows 1280 >_>
<Administrator_> thx
<lerio> guys can i install 32bit ubuntu 7.10 in 64bit machine?
<Nermal> yup
<arthur37854> help what happened to my screen grafix?
<Nermal> they went wrong
<Ziroday> arthur37854: youre going to have to be slightly more descriptive then "its broken"
<mahmood> get gcc link
<arthur37854> my resoulition is low  800x600 can't get back 1024x768
<Nermal> mahmood, apt-get install build-essential ?
<Ziroday> arthur37854: are you running gutsy?
<RomeReactor> arthur37854: what video card do you have?
<Nermal> arthur37854, did you boot your machine up without the monitor on ?
<arthur37854> the power went out
<arthur37854> then the screen res went haywire
<Nermal> cntrl -alt -f2
<Nermal> login
<arthur37854> gutsy 7.10
<Nermal> and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<RomeReactor> arthur37854: did you try the Screen Resolution application in 'System->Preferences'?
<dZen|n|> hello do smebody know any "hosted exchange" for linux ?
<arthur37854> not sure of the video card but fro lspci says vga compatable controller ATI tecnologies inc 3d range pro apg
<Ziroday> dZen|n|: not the right place to ask.
<dZen|n|> where then ?
<lerio> i have 32bit installer and a 64bit machine...is this possible to install the 32bit to 64bit machine?
<RomeReactor> lreio: yes.
<dZen|n|> lerio: yes
<albec1> http://www.pastebin.org/17358
<arthur37854> I reinstalled the system during install I have good grafics but after install it goes low res
<arthur37854> yes I tried to adjust it
<Ziroday> arthur37854: do you have a monitor plugged in when you start up your machine?
<arthur37854> yes
<arthur37854> monitor pluged in yes
<Nermal> arthur37854, what happened after you restarted gdm like I said
<arthur37854> it shows up plug and play 800x600
<dZen|n|> try to stop and start you pc several times.
<RomeReactor> arthur37854: are you using the open source drivers or the proprietary ones?
 * Nermal sighs
<albec1> Nermal: did you get my pastebin?
<arthur37854> im not sure what drivers im using
<Tidus> arthur37854, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and make sure the correct screen resolutions are selected.
<donald_> ati 3d rage pro is old
<Nermal> albec1, yes - all I can see is your gigabit network card being eth0
<albec1> yeah
<albec1> i dont see anything wrong in the dmesg myself
<arthur37854> what after reconfigure reboot? or restart x
<albec1> Nermal: and when it crashes its not leaving anything in the log files
<RomeReactor> arthur37854: press CTRL+ALT+F1, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Tidus> arthur37854, restart X
<RomeReactor> arthur37854:then run the command
<albec1> Nermal: id like to restart the module though
<pranith> how do i disable preview for pdf files in nautilus.. while retaining it for video files?
<lerio> i tried to install many times but all i see is black screen and wont log to xserver
<Tidus> albec1, modprobe -r <module name> removes the module from memory
<ispino> cosmodad i install the packages
<Tidus> then just modprobe <module>
<Nermal> Tidus, he's not sure what module it is :|
<ispino> what is the command for export
<Nermal> can you paste the output of lspci and lsmod ?
<lerio> regarding the 32bit ubuntu to 64bit machine is this possible
<donald_> lerio: 32bit will run on 64-bit machine
<RomeReactor> pranith: in the terminal: gconf-editor
<pranith> RomeReactor, yeah.. i opened it.. which option do i disable in here?
<RomeReactor> pranith: there go to "desktop->gnome->thumbnailers" and disable "application@pdf"
<lerio> donald: i tried it many times and it wont log to xserver it restarted 6times
<donald_> lerio: ubuntu version? live CD?
<odysseas> hi all, does ubuntu have a special tool to configure /etc/fstab or should I edit it manually?
<pranith> RomeReactor, Thanks a Lot!
<pranith> :)
<lerio> ubuntu 7.10 and a live cd
<Ziroday> odysseas: what program are you thinking off?
<lerio> donald: 7.10 and a live cd
<odysseas> Ziroday I just formated one partition and now /etc/fstab has a wrong entry for it
<Oli``> odysseas: yeah it has loads vi, vim, joe, nano, emacs, gvim, gedit, etc =)
<donald_> lerio: hardware specs?
<Tronic> Is it possible to force the installer to install on existing partitions without formatting them first?
<albec1> restarting the module doesnt help
<Tidus> odysseas, it shouldn't be too hard to edit by hand
<zombie_monkey> http://www.overcompensating.com/comics/20080130.png
<donald_> Tronic: not a good idea for /
<zombie_monkey> wait, wrong channel
<Tronic> donald_: I only have data files there, no system.
<lerio> donald: gigabyte ga-vm900m, pentium4 HT 64bit, 1Gb ddr2, shared video
<himanshu> nebdy knows how to install yahoo msgr on ubuntu
<Tronic> The problem is that I don't want to move 50 gigs of files somewhere else and back.
<Tidus> himanshu, pidgin can connect to yahoo
<arthur37854> now I have switch user pannel quit unexpectedly reload or don't reload?
<himanshu> but i want voice also
<donald_> Tronic: shld be OK then
<himanshu> is it there in pigdin
<Tidus> not too sure
<dhavalp> hi all is there any method to install ubuntu without formatting hard disk
<Ziroday> himanshu: no
<donald_> lerio: sounds OK. maybe hardware problems
<Tronic> donald_: Yes, if only I could get past the installer that doesn't let me do that.
<donald_> Tronic: try the alternate-CD
<spydr4590> Does anyone know an easy to understand guide to compiling source code?
<himanshu> by d way thnx for d info
<albec1> looks like its a known problem.. with the r8169 module
<zLoSteR> hi again
<zLoSteR> i tried in bios but still nothing
<zLoSteR> :\
<donald_> Lerio: when does the computer restart? after u get a desktop or before?
<dietztho000> WOW!
<khelll> how can i c the real sizes of all folders in my home direcotry?
<Sjimmie> cd ~; du -sch *
<RomeReactor> zLoSteR: did you uncheck the "Activate..." box in 'System->Preferences->Screensaver'?
<donald_> khell du -sh folder_name
<zLoSteR> its unchecked
<Isoplast> hlello guys
<zLoSteR> in my session manager there is something like gnome-power-manager
<donald_> are we all guys here?
<lerio> donald: i think during the gdm it restarted 6 times and says theres something wrong
<zLoSteR> if i remove him
<zLoSteR> does it work ?
<Isoplast> and girls ;)
<donald_> lerio: video problems
<Isoplast> do you also have the problem connecting to icq?
<RomeReactor> zLoSteR: you caould try unchecking it instead of removing it
<Isoplast> ah now its working again ;)
<lerio> donald: i set the shared video to PEG>>>128Mb
<donald_> lerio: long time since i booted a live CD. try to set video settings at the boot Ubuntu screen
<RomeReactor> zLoSteR: in the screensaver app, did you move the sliders all the way to the right in "Power Management"?
<zLoSteR> i will uncheck it ..but did i have to restart CPU
<zLoSteR> yes
<zLoSteR> its set to never
<donald_> lerio: that is before you press Enter to "Start or Install Ubuntu" there are some options at the bottom
<Yonie> hey guys, can any1 help me route a connection?
<rinaldi1> whats a good app for checking cpu temp etc?
<monTree> anyone thinks bill gates should run for president? since he quit micro soft
<zLoSteR> in about 10 minutes mi screen become black
<zLoSteR> even when i watching movies
<lerio> donald: ya i tried the safe video mode
<zLoSteR> when no activity the screen went black :\
<RomeReactor> zLoSteR: are you sure it's not a setting in your monitor?
<donald_> rinaldi: if u have fairly recent ACPI, "aptitude install sensors-applet"
<family> hi all im thinking about buying a Asus Eee PC 4G surf laptop its not an ordinary laptop it uses a flash card as the hard drive i was wondering will ubuntu install on this?
<zLoSteR> yes i am sure 100%
<huwei> 100%?
<donald_> family: some people have it working. i will try one tomorrow
<Nermal> see I'm only 73%
<zLoSteR> now i will try to uncheck this gnome-power-manager in my session list
<zLoSteR> end reboot
<Yonie> does anyone know how to route a connection?
<donald_> lerio: looks like you tried everything...
<zLoSteR> then see what will happen ;]
<family> sounds good donald you know what im talking about right?
<donald_> yes
<donald_> family: might not be easy since 4GB is quite small
<lerio> donald: do you think it is the video problem? and if it is will i use the pci video card?
<family> i can get a 8 gig flash card
<donald_> family: there are issues with wifi on EeePC. there are patches for the Atheros chip
<Dr_willis> family,  there a ubuntu-eee thread at the eee web sites i recall. yes it can do it.
<Dr_willis> family,  and no i havent done it. :) i cant afford an eee yet. saving up my Lunch $$$
<dgjones> family, have you seen this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<huwei> EeePC ? how much?
<family> aww thank you
<family> :)
<family> 299
<family> $299 us dollars
<family> http://www.buy.com/prod/asus-eee-pc-2g-surf-7-notebook-sky-blue-intel-mobile-cpu-512mb-2gb/q/loc/101/206655758.html
<huwei> 4GB?
<family> not trying to advertise but this is what im looking at
<family> oh thats the 2g
<family> the 4g is like 399
<donald_> abt US450 here for a 4G EEE PC
<bod_> !enter | family
<ubotu> family: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<donald_> lerio: try an external VGA card
<lerio> donald: theres no question about the text base installer but my downloaded installer has corrupt bootfiles and i have the slow inet connection..thats why am asking is my 7.10 32bit be installed to 64bit....
<donald_> lerio: 32bit can definitely work on 64bit
<family> wow donald you should hit amazon :) dirt cheap aright im off to do some reading then some homework
<donald_> Lerio: and i doubt a P4 HT is actually EM64T capavle
<family> thanks for the great input and fast responses i really love this channel :).
<donald_> family: we're in Malaysia. shipping would kill us
<bod_> :)
<family> wow im sure. well maybe they have something strieght out of japan thats where there made never know
<Pici> !offtopic | family
<ubotu> family: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<huwei> actually,P4 HT is not good
<donald_> Asus is from Taiwan
<huwei> yes
<family> Pici sorry im off to reading, everyone back on topic :)
<donald_> i have a Fujitsu U1010 from Japan and it runs Ubuntu great
<huwei> i like ibm
<Gr34t3st> MACINTOSH FTW!!!!11!11!1!
<Gr34t3st> thsfdg
<donald_> huwei: P4 HT works ok with Ubuntu. i have one works great
<Gr34t3st> fdgdfsg
<Gr34t3st> fdgdfsgdfs
<Gr34t3st> gfdgdsafg
<Gr34t3st> ghsfdgh
<aiwa> hi guys, what about acer?
<donald_> aiwa: run away from Acer
<lerio> donald: this was delivered from saudi and my bro-n-law assembled it for me....i got problems with this machine lately in installing 64bit 7.04 live cd bcoz it cant detect the sata drive but the text base installer has no problem except my corrupted installer then maybe i can make some remedy to 7.10
<bod_> !enter | Gr34t3st
<aiwa> why "donald?
<huwei> acer ? cheap
<Gr34t3st> oitgrhkfdl
<Gr34t3st> fdghdfgdf
<aiwa> ya
<Gr34t3st> fdhdfsghdsfg
<Gr34t3st> fdhgfdsgsfdg
<Gr34t3st> fdsghdfsg
<Gr34t3st>  
<rinaldi1> donald_: i installed sensors-applet but i can't find it or launch it from terminal when i type "sensors-applet"...
<ubotu> Gr34t3st: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bod_> any ops/admin here?
<donald_> lerio: u might have hardware problems. 7.04 can see SATA
<aiwa> i have a fujitsu-siemens now, but it does not work well
<Buckeyegamer>  
<Buckeyegamer>  
<Buckeyegamer>  
<Buckeyegamer>  
<Buckeyegamer>  
<Buckeyegamer>  
<bod_> Pici, nice one dude
<huwei> the quality  of acer  is not good or bad
<donald_> rinaldi: right click on clear area in panel and add "Hardware Sensors Monitor"
<aiwa> what about Fujitsu-Siemens?
<rinaldi1> donald_: it says "no sensors found"...
<donald_> huwei: Acer is rubbish. BenQ is worse
<lerio> donald: ya your right and some forums says just switch the sata controller to ahci but no ahci mode in this mobo...text base installer was good but i got slow inet connection
<dhavalp> no one to tell me that..how can i install ubuntu without formatting
<dhavalp> ??
<donald_> rinaldi: hardware spec?
<Pici> dhavalp: You'll need to repartition your disk..
<Pici> !dualboot > dhavalp (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rinaldi1> i got a core 2 duo 6300
<donald_> lerio: Gigabyte boards arent really that good
<huwei> not rubbish
<donald_> rinaldi: try in terminal "sudo modprobe core-temp
<aiwa> what is so good laptop?
<donald_> aiwa: i use a Thinkpad X61. gotta love it!
<Pici> If you want to talk hardware, please join ##hardware. #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.  Thank you.
<huwei> ibm my love
<rinaldi1> donald_: i get FATAL: Module core_temp not found.
<aiwa> IBM is sold to Lenevo
<huwei> but now it  is a part of lennove
<donald_> rinaldi: Ubuntu on hard disk or liveCD?
<huwei> Lenevo
<aiwa> is it the same quality
<rinaldi1> donald_: hard disk
<huwei> only computer
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<donald_> rinaldi: very odd. ubuntu version?
<huwei> not the same quality
<ajricoveri> how do i change text resolution on plain text mode ???
<rinaldi1> donald_: 7.10
<aiwa> ok guys, now i have a ubuntu question
<tdrusk> what's the name of the new remote desktop manager for hardy?
<aiwa> i have successed to use wireless on ubuntu after 1 year
<lerio> donald: well its alright if this mobo likes the text base installer...and i did some install options  like noapic nolapic and etc..still stuck to the xserver issue..but anyway gonna try the pci card
<petros> wwwhotsexot kom
<aiwa> but its signal is too weak in compare to XP
<donald_> lerio: sorry i ran out of options
<PeP`> http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5iU4Lq7tOR_WVOJLZ3IeRaIH03x6w w00t
<PeP`> french gendarmerie goes ubuntu =D
<donald_> rinaldi: u may need to try out for hardware sensors
<bazhang> PeP`: interesting but offtopic
<orgthingy> hello
<orgthingy> how can I view hidden files?
<roelb> ls -alh
<lerio> donald: its alright actually that pci card never comes to my mind before you told me to try...thanks thas a big help for me...and thanks for your time
<Ogedei> what is the recommended way to prevent a service (say postgresql) from starting up automatically, without actually uninstalling it? (update-rc.d insists on deleting the /etc/init.d file)
<dhavalp> Pici : so is there no other way out like we do in windows....to upgrate or reinstall on the installed partition ?
<PeP`> bazhang: terribly sorry, I thought it might be interesting to tell people in #ubuntu what was just decided three hours ago... :)
<donald_> rinaldi: u need to install lm-sensors and run sensors-detect to locate hardware sensor type
<aiwa> I have Atheros wireless, but it is weak in compare to XP, is there anyway to improve it?
<roelb> Ogedei, when a file is in init.d it does not mean it is started, it is a startup script, to actually start it , it should be in the runleven directories (etc/rc0-6.d)
<bazhang> PeP`: better in #ubuntu-offtopic ;]
<donald_> ogedei : install BUM
<Pici> dhavalp: If you put your /home on a separate partition you can tell it not to format that.
<soundray> Ogedei: update-rc.d doesn't delete the script in /etc/init.d -- only the references to it in the startup directories.
<donald_> aiwa: just because XP says u got a good signal doesn't mean it's at 100%
<RomeReactor> orgthingy: in Nautilus press CTRL+H; from the terminal do as roelb said: ls -alh
<PeP`> th
<PeP`> x
<aiwa> donald, i can also experience that
<orgthingy> ty
<Ogedei> soundray: I was afraid to give it the -f switch, but apparently that was what I wanted. thanks!
<cybergig> Morning
<huwei> xp   or   vista
<Jockeo> In OpenOffice SpreadSheet, how do I make e new line inside a text cell?
<huwei> you choose
<soundray> Jockeo: Ctrl-Enter
<abcd> hi to all ..how to use biometrika fx2000 scanner on ubuntu what software is require i compiled driver for that it is working..but i dont know how to test it
<Jockeo> soundray: Tried that, doesn't work...
<soundray> Jockeo: then you have a strange keyboard. It works here
<Ogedei> is there a system-wide configuration option for enabling colors in the console? (preferably including the boot messages)
<Jockeo> soundray: ok thx, then I'll try it in another spreadsheet.
<RomeReactor> abcd: did you try 'Applications->Graphics->Xsane'?
<Jockeo> soundray: Thanks now it works. I hadn't formatted the cell as "text" (just typed text into it)
<donald_> abcd: fingerprint scanner?
<dhavalp> hmm ok thanks a lot PICI :)
<soundray> Jockeo: hmm, so it has to be text... good to know.
<Jockeo> soundray: Well it seems to work with some other formattings too (others than text). Maybe I'd formatted that specific cell in a strange way.
<Jockeo> But after all, now it works :)
<huwei> do you like china?
<Pici> !offtopic | huwei
<ubotu> huwei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<donald_> huwei: u in the wrong place. and yes, good china is always welcome. dinner and tea sets.. especially bone china
<Arelis> Which CD can i best use to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<Arelis> Also, i'm using virtualbox. It's very slow. can i speed it up?
<donald_> Arelis: alternate CD is always best for me
<bazhang> depends largely on your computer arelis
<donald_> Arelis: more RAM helps
<abcd> donald:yes
<zLoSteR> RomeReactor,
<huwei> sorry
<Arelis> donald_: for some reason the livecd refuses to start. I get to the menu screen, press enter.. then it crashes
<abcd> donald:it is fingerprint scanner by biometrka
<abcd> biometrika
<donald_> Arelis: get the live CD
<zLoSteR> still nothing .. any other ideas ?
<SpookyET> hi
<donald_> abcd: names differ but chipset?
<Arelis> donald_: for some reason the livecd refuses to start. I get to the menu screen, press enter.. then it crashes
<donald_> Arelis: sorry. i meant alternate Cd
<bazhang> Arelis: how much ram did you give it?
<RomeReactor> zLoSteR: other than uninstalling the screensaver, no; sorry.
<Arelis> bazhang: 256MB
<donald_> Arelis: how much RAM do u have total
<Arelis> donald_: 768MB ram
<zLoSteR> well i'am using xgl
<Zhaozhou> Is it possible to make a kind of gateway with only one interface?
<donald_> give it more.. try 384
<bazhang> arelis 512 would be better
<abcd> donald:fx2000  how to find out any command?
<zLoSteR> can the problem be from there somewhere ?
<donald_> abcd: usb ?? try lsusb with scanner plugged in
<RomeReactor> abcd: have you tried this?: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54043/
<Pici> zLoSteR: I've fixed this on my computer... let me see if I can think of what I changed.
<huwei> 512 is enough . i think
<zLoSteR> you mean for turning off monitor ?
<zLoSteR> Pici,
<zLoSteR> ?
<Pici> zLoSteR: Yes.
<abcd> donald:lsusb shows Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0c43:0200
<Arelis> bazhang: Now it says "Failed to start the virtual machine Linux."
<zLoSteR> i will very thankful
<jbitkill> ARELIS: around 386MB is just enough to run it.
<Pici> zLoSteR: I think I just turned off the screensaver entirely, I'm not at the same computer to check though.  Theres a checkbox in the screensaver preferences if I remember correctly to toggle turning on the screensaver when the computer is idle.
<bazhang> Arelis: hmm; with that little ram I dont know how successful you will be using ubuntu in a vm
<donald_> abcd: probably not supported in Linux yet
<zLoSteR> well yes and i uncheck it
<jbitkill> Arelis: r u using Virtual PC, these is problems using that
<zLoSteR> so the screensaver is off
<donald_> Arelis: i have run Ubuntu Hardy on as little as 256MB on VBoc
<Arelis> bazhang: I got told i could run VMs just fine with AMD Athlon 2800+, ATI Radeon 9600, and 768MB ram
<Arelis> jbitkill: Virtualbox
<donald_> i mean VirtualBox
<zLoSteR> but still its going black when is idle
<zLoSteR> :\
<bazhang> Arelis: with any distro?
<abcd> RomeReactor:yes from that link i have downloaded but it is saying that scan failed
<jbitkill> don't know a lot about virtualbox
<ikonia> Arelis: you can run vm's with that kit, but their resources will be very limited
<Pici> zLoSteR: I cant check here unfortunately... sorry :(
<donald_> i have run SLED, Debian, Freespire, FreeBSD, Fedora on VBox.
<zLoSteR> thanks anyway ;]
<Arelis> bazhang: what did you say? my PC crashed
<donald_> only thing wont install is Solaris
<bazhang> vmware user here; vbox just does not like my computer
<Arelis> how do i get vmware?
<bazhang> from the repos
<Arelis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<RomeReactor> zLoSteR: try disabling ACPI in your BIOS or in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arelis> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<donald_> zLoster: you may need to disable DPMS in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Arelis: vmware is going to be an additional overhead on your virtualisation, just keep that in mind for your performance requirments
<bazhang> arelis vmware-server is in the repos--it is what I use
<donald_> i have tried VBox and Qemu. VBox is better
<Arelis> ikonia: I require it to be as fast as a real PC, because i will use Ubuntu as my core OS, and run two os's on top of that, and do my daily work in those 2 virtual PC's.
<ikonia> Arelis: that is not going to happen to be honest
<donald_> Arelis: you sure that AMD can take all that and with only 768MB of RAM?
<Arelis> donald_: they told me that in #windows
<ikonia> Arelis: your host system is on the minimum or ram - and your two virtualied machines will be on the minium of ram - all will be slow
<couguerd> gandalf.geeknode.org
<zLoSteR> well
<Arelis> ikonia: well as long as they work..
<Arelis> which they right now don't
<ikonia> Arelis: thats not what you said - you said you want them to perform as good as a normal PC which they won't, they will be very slow
<zLoSteR> i am usign glx
<donald_> zLoster: u may need to disable DPMS and also power saving for VGA in BIOS
<bazhang> Arelis: you are trying to boot ubuntu in a vm on top of windows?
<Arelis> bazhang: I am trying to boot two OS's on top of Ubuntu
<donald_> if monitor goes blank, it's not the screensaver
<zLoSteR> donald_,  is glx had something to do whit this
<bazhang> ubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Arelis: you are lacking ram and your cpu is quite slow. They will boot - but perform very slow
<zLoSteR> some settings ? don't know exactly :D
<donald_> Zloster: GLX works or doesn't work. nothing to do with screen blanking, unless u dont get a desktop
<donald_> Arelis: maybe u are thinking Xen?
<Arelis> donald_: tell me more, please.
<donald_> Arelis: get more RAM first
<bazhang> indeed
<Arelis> don't have the money for that.
<donald_> 768MB isn't a lot to play with VM
<jbitkill> Arelis: im getting trouble with 1 virtualbox on 1gb, never mind 768mb
<bazhang> Arelis: why do you want to boot ubuntu in a vm on top of ubuntu?
<Arelis> jbitkill: I remember it worked with xubuntu on my pc. what you're saying is nonsense.
<donald_> Arelis: if u can live with slowness, google Xen Ubuntu. there's a fairly good guide out there
<Arelis> bazhang: Because when i do that, and do my daily work in the virtualized one, i can't screw up my core OS
<ikonia> bazhang: a test/dev/play system ?
<Arelis> bazhang: and i tend to screw up my OS lots
<bazhang> ikonia: perhaps ;]
<jbitkill> xubuntu uses around 128mb, kubuntu is around 256mb and gnome (ubuntu) is around 512mb
<Arelis> jbitkill: yes but the CD won't boot.
<beginner> Hi!im new beginner &  using ubuntu 7.10 when i use my flash disk then i couldnt eject it (no option to eject it)  could someone tell me how t? thnx
<ikonia> Arelis: you'll need more ram and if possible a new cpu to maintain a reasonable level of performance for multiple vm's
<donald_> Arelis: i think settings problem if CD wont boot
<Arelis> it won't even BOOT. and with that i don't mean not having enough memory, i mean it's crashing the moment i press enter at the menu screen where there is "Boot ubuntu"
<bazhang> Arelis: make a seperate home partition; then if things go awry you can just reinstall without losing valuable data
<Arelis> bazhang: I've tried that one.
<abcd> what should be contnet for Gem pc usb scanner in reader.conf...
<RomeReactor> beginner: right-click on its desktop icon and select "Unmount".
<bazhang> Arelis: what you are proposing is just not really feasible--three OS's on such a tiny amount of ram means serious lag
<Arelis> bazhang: I won't run them ALL at the same time
<donald_> Arelis: try the alternate CD and see if that fails as well
<donald_> abcd: firstly, u need to load a module which see the reader
<khelll> am  using gparted to resize my ntfs drive, but there a lock beside the drive, any thoughts ?
<bazhang> Arelis: as donald say the alternate, or even the minimal install
<bazhang> says even
<beginner> romeReactor: i did that but its still  detected but with another name (disk before unmounted it,,Generic STORAGE DEVICE after doing unmount )
<Arelis> bazhang: i don't think the alternate cd is gonna work. IF the liveCD would not work, it would at least display the console.
<Arelis> but virtualbox crashes at that point. And my PC thereafter
<abcd> donald_:gem pc is getting detected by using pcscd and libccid but i dont know how to configure it to use it?
<donald_> Arelis: liveCD has no console
<ubuntuMac> hi guys, my ubuntu is currently unbootable... so i boot in using liveCD and wud like to import firefox bookmarks... where can i find bookmarks..under which directory
<Arelis> donald_: yes it does.
<donald_> Arelis: i think your problem is the AMD overheating
<bazhang> Arelis: best to just use your ubuntu install and keep plenty of backups/have a seperate home partition--the best way to learn about linux is to learn from mistakes
<ubuntuMac> donald: Applications ->accessories- >terminal
<Error323> Hi everyone, i've just bought an 8800GT and installed the latest drivers from nvidia, yet i'm having ~2000 fps with glxgears, can someone assist me on this? :)
<donald_> abcd: cant help more
<bazhang> and then learn how to fix them ;]
<Arelis> bazhang: I've had a really extended conversation yesterday in #windows - we came to this solution, and said it would work just fine with these specs. I spend more time fixing the computer than using it. And i don't like that.
<donald_> ubuntuMac: liveCD has not booted yet
<beginner> and when i click on it it shows  all stored files
<abcd> donald_:what should be the port number and channel number i have to write
<RomeReactor> beginner: does it unmount? if so,  have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<ikonia> Arelis: what exactly is the problem ?
<donald_> Error323: i dont even get 500fps... :P
<Error323> lol
<Arelis> ikonia: The liveCD won't boot in the virtual machine.
<ubuntuMac> Anyone knoes where is firefox bookmarks stored... in which directory
<Error323> well it should be around 20.000 fps
<ikonia> Arelis: ok - how are you trying to boot it, what happens, does it give you an error ?
<bazhang> Arelis: yet the consensus here in #ubuntu says the opposite; who you going to trust? ;]
<Arelis> ikonia: doesn't give me an error. It just crashes.
<ikonia> Arelis: what virtualisation engine are you using
<donald_> Arelis: i seriously think yr CPU is overheting when trying to virtualise
<laughzilla> this is odd ... i successfully copied my .mp3 files to my friend's  ipod using soundconverter and then rhythmbox ... then i had to delete them b/c tehy were not named properly ... i removed them by selecting them in the song list in rhythmbox and hitting "delete" ... and then i tried to put the renamed files back on to the ipod, as well as other .mp3 files i made ... but now rhythmbox isn't writing any of the songs i'm trying to put on
<laughzilla> the ipod.  do i have to reboot, or run some commands again each time i disconnect / reconnect my ipod to my ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon box ?  :)
<ikonia> Arelis: define "crashes"
<Arelis> ikonia: VirtualBox
<compwiz18> Error323: If I remember, that card isn't supported yet? (someone confirm or deny?)
<Arelis> ikonia: VirtualBox stops working entirely.
<ikonia> what do you mean stops working ?
<ikonia> expand on it
<ikonia> I need more than "doesn't work"
<Error323> compwiz18, deny it's currently supported
<RomeReactor> ubuntuMac: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<Error323> according to their website
<Arelis> ikonia: Well, the program doesn't do anything. I can't interact with it. Shortly thereafter, my PC itself crashed.
<Error323> and i've sseen people getting 20K fps on several forums
<ikonia> Arelis: so the actual software hangs, then the PC's OS crashes ?
<compwiz18> Error323: what driver did you install?
<bazhang> Arelis: you are using windows then; otherwise why ask the folks in ##windows whether this would work or not
<donald_> ubuntuMac. in /home/login/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxx/bookmarks.html
<DarkHelfer03> i have now 1280x1024 but it show me 1280x800 and i can scroll down the screen Oo
<compwiz18> Error323: the latest one, or the restricted manager one?
<Error323> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<Error323> but how can I be suer it's properly loaded compwiz18
<Arelis> bazhang: I am using Ubuntu. I'm on Ubuntu. the folks in #windows who were helping me are gone.
<compwiz18> Error323: glxinfo
<Arelis> ikonia: yes.
<ubuntuMac> donald,RomeReactor: i cant cd .mozilla
<ikonia> Arelis: and your host system is what version of ubuntu ?
<Arelis> ikonia: 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<Arelis> i just freshly installed it.
<Arelis> nothing installed/configured yet EXCEPT virtualbox
<DarkHelfer03> when i save the Nvidia driver under my desktop, how can i install it ?
<Error323> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.09
<ikonia> Arelis: I suggest you get a livecd and use the "memcheck" option for a good few hours and stress your machine hard to make sure there are no ram errors
<Error323> should be correct then
<ikonia> Arelis: that behaviour is common with a ram/cpu error
<bazhang> Arelis: then they have a limited understanding of #ubuntu
<RomeReactor> ubuntuMac: did you navigate to another folder before?
<Arelis> ikonia: Already did that a night in a week back or so. No errors.
<RomeReactor> ubuntuMac: try it like this:
<ikonia> zero errors ?
<Arelis> ikonia: Zero errors.
<RomeReactor> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<donald_> Arelis:
<ikonia> Arelis: check the syslog for any warnings
<compwiz18> Error323: i'm out of ideas. maybe they had a different setup then you or something...
<mEck0> hi! does anyone owns a htc advantage? I want to know the size of the screen (I know it's a 5", but I want to know the size width+height)
<ikonia> mEck0: check their website
<ikonia> mEck0: contact the supplier
<bazhang> mEck0: not the right place for that
<beginner> RomeReactor: when i did "unmount" does that mean i eject it?
<donald_> i am pretty sure u have hardware problems or cooling problems. a Vbox crash should not take down Ubuntu with it
<Error323> mmm i guess... you dont' have that card by any chance compwiz18 ?
<RomeReactor> ubuntuMac: oops; that's: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<ikonia> donald_: I agree, something is not adding up
<Arelis> ikonia: Buffer I/O error on device hdc
<compwiz18> Error323: I have an ATI card that gets 900fps, so be happy with your 2000 :P
<Arelis> (and i'm using the actual CD-rom for installation)
<ikonia> Arelis: thats a cdrom and shouldn't be a conrern
<Arelis> yes it is.
<Arelis> i'm using the cd-rom, not the iso, in virtualbox
<Error323> compwiz18, my geforce 6800 got more =)
<ikonia> Arelis: that shouldn't cause the machine to crash
<Error323> 7700 to be precies
<ubuntuMac> RomeReactor: yeah seems like haf to put the " ~ " symbol
<Error323> *precise
<compwiz18> Error323: well, I hope you get it working.... I can't help you anymore, sorry :(
<RomeReactor> beginner: when you unmount it the icon should disappear from the desktop and you can safely unplug it
<Error323> thnx compwiz18 hope so too
<donald_> Arelis: u are wasting time trying to fix Vbox. we know it works. and with 768MB u can boot and run another machine though maybe not 2 or 3 VMs
<Arelis> donald_: Alright. So maybe i should try downloading the iso and using that?
<albech> the bug i have with the r8169 module for my netcard is fixed by upgrading to a hardy kernel.. can i just download that kernel and install it, or will it require something more?
<donald_> Arelis: i doubt u will get very far
<ubuntuMac> hei guys, how do i open firefox from the terminal
<ikonia> donald_: cpu ramp up and over heat ?
<donald_> ikonia: likely
<beginner> RomeReactor : the problem that it hasnt disppeared ,,,, led still turned on and the icon change dit name to "Generic STORAGE DEVICE"
<donald_> Arelis: try to install cpuburn and stress your AMD
<Arelis> donald_: I found out the problem. the cd-rom was in the wrong cd-rom drive :D
<RomeReactor> ubuntuMac: firefox
<ikonia> Arelis: download a tool called "Stress Test" it's an iso linux distro that will hit your ram/cpu/disk io to test it for issues
<ikonia> Arelis: that won't cause your OS to die
<Arelis> ikonia: I found out the problem. the cd-rom was in the wrong cd-rom drive :D
<hayatiste> slm
<ikonia> Arelis: that will not cause your virtualsation AND os to crash
<ubuntuMac> RomeReactor : thanks dude..
<donald_> Arelis: wrong drive not likely the cause of your problems
<RomeReactor> beginner: if you were copying files to it, it probably hasn't finished; give it a few minutes.
<Arelis> donald_: I think the machine crashing was another issue.
<Arelis> I let the virtualbox thing run for too long.
<Arelis> when it already hung
<beginner> wslm hayatist
<hayatiste> slmm
<ikonia> Arelis: now your just making stuff up
<Arelis> It hung first, then after about 5 minutes the PC itself crashed.
<sam__> uhm. i need help
<egoleo> hello i am using acer 4520
<ikonia> sam__: what';s up
<donald_> Arelis: not likely
<bazhang> hayatiste: hello; have a support question?
<egoleo> and i just install gutsy
<donald_> egoleo: i am so sad for you
<Arelis> donald_: Well it's running the virtual machine now, and it's not crashing, nor is my pc.
<beginner> RomeReactor ,,  i didnt do anything just plugging it the trying to ejecting them again to see if thats working or no
<egoleo> but after installing it hangs in the splash screen
<pine> anyone know a good console based app to rip dvd's ?
<egoleo> any hel from any one plse
<bazhang> Arelis: maybe the gurus in #vbox can help out
<donald_> Arelis: good luck. u will need it
<egoleo> try mencoder
<Arelis> donald_: thank you :)
<egoleo> for console dvd rip
<sam__> Deluge has been working fine for like...6 months. And last night I got this error when it starts it says boost::filesystem::exists and i click ok like 20 times and then it says theres not enough free space when i have like 160 gb free
<beginner> eject* it
<sam__> ive already tried deleting the deluge folder
<Arelis> bazhang, donald_, ikonia: I think it was an issue with the wrong CD-drive. Because i put it in the other one, and it worked. That was also the case when i was NOT using Virtual machines, but instead my real PC. I don't know what causes it, but when it reads through that CD-drive it makes it go faulty.
<ikonia> Arelis: it was NOT an issue with the wrong cdrom
<albech> any input on upgrading to a hardy kernel??
<egoleo> oh any help with my ubuntu installation on acer 4520?
<Arelis> ikonia: it's working right now!
<ikonia> Arelis: your machine does not crash by putting the cdrom in the wrong drive
<RomeReactor> beginner: I wouldn't recommend it, but you can try just unplugging it and then plugging it again.
<donald_> albech: why would u want to do that?
<Arelis> ikonia: it crashed by having the CD in the wrong drive, then running the virtualmachine and having it crashed, and keeping it running.
<pine> just want dvd ---> avi, tired it but it so damn advanced
<albech> donald_: cause it fixes a bug with my NIC
<albech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489
<ikonia> Arelis I refuse to accept that
<albech> donald_: my NIC hangs after 2-5 min use
<new2linux> can someone help me get my internet connection work on xubuntu 7.10?
<beginner> ok thnx RomeReactor
<th0r> pine have you tried lemonrip?
<donald_> albech: if it's a question of working or not working, then yea, upgrade. if it works now, then no good reason
<donald_> egoleo: google or ask more defnitive question
<Arelis> ikonia: then don't.
<beginner> new2linux: whats type of your connection?
<albech> donald_: well it works for like 5 min then i have to reboot the system to get it working again.. reloading module, restarting network... everything else wont get it working
<KittyMeltdown> there aren't any better alternatives than wine are there in terms of a program that just makes a basic compatibility layer are there? lol
<egoleo> when booting after the installation i get this ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid<uuid here> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<egoleo> any help
<new2linux> beginner, hardwire cable
<donald_> albech? what chip?
<sam__> anyone?
<ikonia> egoleo: that basiclly measn the disk it wants to use is not there (or the ID it's referncing by)
<albech> donald_: RTL8168b
<MasterShrek> albech, maybe try compiling a kernel yourself? seems like itd be a pain to upgrade to hardy, which is pre-beta, just for a kernel upgrade
<KittyMeltdown> new2linux, you know my hardwire wasn't being recognized on ubuntu for awhile, and after I updated it mysteriously worked
<egoleo> so is there a way to use the live cd to rescue it
<abcd>  how to find out particular usb device port number and channel number in system
<KittyMeltdown> I have no idea why
<beginner> ethernet or usb modem?
<donald_> the errors u get and the NIC arent the same issues
<bastid_raZor> sam__; uninstall it maybe? sudo apt-get remove deluge
<egoleo>  so is there a way to use the live cd to rescue it
<albech> MasterShrek: i wont upgrade the entire system, just the kernle
<Error323> compwiz18, I have a final question, could it be that my xorg.conf is incomplete in any way?
<new2linux> beginner, ethernet im pretty sure im getting the correct ip address i checked it on my router
<albech> MasterShrek: and compiling the kernel manually wont solve the problem according to the bugbase
<MasterShrek> egoleo, yes, boot the livecd, mount your partition, and fix your /boot/grub/menu.list
<MasterShrek> albech, compile a *newer* kernel
<donald_> egoleo: what are u trying to fix? a dead bootup or NIC?
<ikonia> albech: why do you want a newer kernel?
<sam__> sudo apt-get remove deluge
<sam__> ah
<egoleo> a dead bootup
<MasterShrek> currently gutsy is 2.6.22, 2.6.24 is out now
<MasterShrek> ikonia, it fixes a bug in his network card driver
<albech> MasterShrek: why not just download the kernel image from hardy and run it?
<sam__> Reading package lists... Done
<sam__> Building dependency tree
<sam__> Reading state information... Done
<sam__> E: Couldn't find package deluge
<donald_> egoleo: not easy
<Pici> !paste | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<albech> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489
<beginner> new2linux https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<MasterShrek> albech, worth a shot i guess, any idea what kernel is in hardy right now?
<ikonia> sam__: is the package actually called deluge
<sam__> I assume lol
<albech> well according to the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489 doing just that is the fix
<sam__> what else would it be called
<Pici> MasterShrek: 2.6.24-5-generic
<ikonia> sam__: dpkg -l | grep -i deluge
<bazhang> !info deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in gutsy
<spq> i have kubuntu and after the kernel starts i just get a black screen until kdm starts, is that normal? (no status infos etc)
<rich__> my sound has just died is there a way of restarting the service?
<bazhang> odd
<donald_> egoleo: boot live CD. select rescue mode. drop to shell. modify /boot/grub/menu.list. run update-grub
<MasterShrek> cool thx Pici, does that get updated with each git? i suppose it does huh
<Pici> MasterShrek: No, it only udpates when the devs build a new kernel.
<oklopol> not sure where to turn, i cannot access a website from my computer, and it's not about my ip, because my friend used my connection to access it
<oklopol> using ubuntu
<MasterShrek> ah
<donald_> spq: u got a desktop, be happy. some people here dont get that far
<ikonia> oklopol: are you using dhcp ?
<oklopol> i'm using firefox and gftp
<ikonia> oklopol: is your ip address to your computer (not router) assigned via dhcp
<MasterShrek> oklopol, do you have an ip address? is it assigned using dhcp?
<oklopol> the connection times out, as if i had some low level access-denied thingie
<exneo> how do I enable my modem in gutsy
<beginner> is it ok new2linux?
<exneo> dial-up
<oklopol> hmm
<exneo> pcmcia
<ikonia> oklopol: are you listening to what's being asked
<donald_> albech: how would u install a new kernel on a system that wont boot?
<oklopol> ifconfig gives me an address
<egoleo> where do i get rescue mood
<albech> donald_: it will boot
<egoleo> mode
<egoleo> i dont get that
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MasterShrek> oklopol, and that address is or isnt manually assigned?
<exneo> how do I enable my pcmcia dial up modem
<albech> donald_: everything works, but the network crash after 5ish minutes
<MasterShrek> egoleo, you dont need rescue mode, just normal should be fine
<rich__> my sound has just died is there a way of restarting the service?
<robn> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<oklopol> MasterShrek: can that have anything to do with it?
<oklopol> my friend used my actual ip address to get there.
<donald_> hardy now is on 2.6.24 kernel
<exneo> bhaal how do I enable my pcmcia dial up modem in gutsy
<oklopol> took the cable off my computer, tested, put it back
<egoleo> so what should i change in this file /boot/grub/menu.list
<donald_> u can try to download  the needed debs and install
<sam__> now it wont even start
<MasterShrek> oklopol, are you behind a router?
<albech> donald_: and that kernel fix the problem with the RTL8168b chip
<oklopol> i think so
<Pici> !modem | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<oklopol> something is assinging ip's at least..
<albech> anyone have experience with installing a hardy kernel?
<MasterShrek> oklopol, is the ip a 192.168... or is it 194.251...?
<Equ1n0x> hi all
<rich__> my sound has just died is there a way of restarting the service?
<oklopol> 194
<oklopol> but... can that have something to do with it?
<oklopol> i mean, you can connect from this ip.
<bod_> Does anyone here play AmericasArmy? i have a sound issue with it
<MasterShrek> oklopol, power off your cable modem, let it sit for like 15 seconds then plug it back in
<oklopol> that has been tested
<donald_> albech: add hardy lines to /etc/apt/sources.list then create a file /etc/apt/apt.conf and use Pinning to stick to Gutsy yet get packages from Hardy
<oklopol> i've done that multiple times :P
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - he's trying to determine whether you are on a dhcp assigned ip or on a static ip on the internet
<MasterShrek> oklopol, oh...ok
<oklopol> it's static in that it does not change, but i don't know if it's static.
<_coredump_> moinsen
<ikonia> oklopol: please open "system --> administration --> Networking" in the gnoem gui pleaes.
<rinaldi_> bod_: i sometimes play the windows version in wine... not often though
<bod_> oklopol, did you type the ip in to tell your computer what it was or did it automatically assign you an ip address?
<oklopol> i opened --> network
<oklopol> automatic.
<bod_> rinaldi_, well i was searchin the net for something to do, then downloaded AA,. and i have no sound,. do you no how i would configure the game to use alsa?
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - where did you test it from? local, or remote, i mean, and what sort of test was it, a ping?
<ikonia> oklopol: ok - under eth0 what does it say, or can you post a screen shot
<donald_> rinaldi: got yr sensors working?
<oklopol> my friend took the cable, put it in his laptop, connected, put it back, i could not connect.
<rinaldi_> bod_: so you're running the windows version right?
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - that only proves the cable is good....
<oklopol> :)
<bod_> rinaldi_, not sure???? im running version 2.5.0 if that helps
<oklopol> ikonia: eth0?
<rich__> my sound has just died is there a way of restarting the service?
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - is that what you were saying? I missed that..!
<bod_> rinaldi_,  no im running linux version i think,.,. its all loaded/installed from the terminal
<bazhang> oklopol: sudo dhclient eth0
<oklopol> okay
<exneo> I have to enable my modem to allow alsa to detect my onboard soundcard
<oklopol> bazhang: now that i did that, what was the purpose?
<egoleo> i am in the menu.ls file
<egoleo> so what should i change there
<bazhang> oklopol: what does the terminal say?
<egoleo> plse
<exneo> help
<egoleo> help me
<exneo> I wnt sound
<donald_> egoleo: change to do what?
<ikonia> egoleo: stop
<MasterShrek> egoleo, i cant see your file, how would i be able to know what to fix?
<rinaldi_> bod_: yeh well i wouldn't know about the native linux one, i didnt install that one because they stopped making it at version 2.5. they only support windows now...
<ikonia> exneo: stop
<bod_> !patience | exneo
<ubotu> exneo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<exneo> srry
<bazhang> dualing pleas ;]
<MasterShrek> !paste | egoleo
<andrebarboza> ola
<ubotu> egoleo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> hello andrebarboza
<albech> donald_: looks like id better just install another nic in the system
<MasterShrek> egoleo, but i have to run to class in 5 min, so u have to hurry or get help from someone else
<donald_> albech: yea. better plan till hardy is released or a newer kernel
<KitWiller> hi all
<oklopol> http://www.pastebin.ca/884588 hope you cannot destroy me based on that
<bod_> rinaldi_, yer,. i was just on the AA irc,. but they said it should still work,. i assume the actual interface is the same no matter which version, so say you had two different sound driver devices and you didnt have wine,. how would you configure it?
<KitWiller> can any1 help me please?
<oklopol> that was dhclient eth0
<bod_> whats up?
<SleepingSloth> KitWiller, ask away....
<KitWiller> i'm using ubuntu 7.10 since 2 days... i've installed VLC
<bazhang> oklopol: did it say no dhcpoffers?
<MasterShrek> !enter | KitWiller
<ubotu> KitWiller: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oklopol> it said that, then returned to the prompt
<rinaldi_> well i googled it quick and got this http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=247006
<SleepingSloth> KitWiller, so what is the problem?
<egoleo> now i am confused
<bod_> MasterShrek, pre-emptive but lol
<bazhang> oklopol: I cant seem to load that page
<KitWiller> but when i open a media-file... a NEW vlc was opened
<MasterShrek> bod_, heh, i knew what was coming
<oklopol> i'll repaste somewhere else then
<egoleo> how do i copy a systems files which cant boot to graphics
<bullgard4> "smbclient -L MD97600" functions. "smbclient -L Amilo7600" does not function: "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE". How to get rid of this error message?
<exneo> so plz how do I enable my dial up pcmcia modem
<egoleo> and how do i type all
<chazco> Anyone know how to get fonts to display in documents as they do on Windows? Using Textmaker for preference, but the spacing is wrong. Installing the msttcorefonts makes it much worse (pages shrink to about half the size!)... Any help?
<egoleo> u said i should boot
<bod_> MasterShrek, yer,. it was the lack of a proper ending to the sentence,.,. so obvious,.,.lol
<egoleo> and run update-grub
<oklopol> http://paste.servut.us/qro
<egoleo> and change something in menu.lst
<rinaldi_> bod_: either try http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?t=247006 or apparently its worked after rebooting for some reason
<bod_> rinaldi_, cheers m8
<egoleo> i am in now
<donald_> egoleo: what is it you are trying todo?
<oklopol> repasted there
<egoleo> and now one is helping
<family> whats the command to find out how much ram i might have?
<egoleo> oh crap
<MasterShrek> donald_, his grub config is borked
<donald_> family: free
<egoleo> i told u of my problem and u are asking me again
<family> free ? that really works :)
<bod_> !enter > egoleo              (Please read the private message from ubotu
<donald_> egoleo: u cant boot Ubuntu at all?
<MasterShrek> donald_, id help him, but i have class in 5 min
<family> wow i thought you were being sarcastic thanks once again
<bazhang> oklopol: are you not connected now?
<egoleo> i said i cant boot
<oklopol> wut?
<oklopol> no...
<donald_> egoleo: pls be patient
<egoleo> after installing gutsy on acer 4520
<oklopol> bazhang: what did that do?=
<skyion> Hi Guys, general question, which support tracking system do you use ?
<egoleo> and i asked how to save it
<egoleo> bcos i dont want to reformat and my machine again
<family> how much is this in mb? 515936 515mb
<donald_> egoloe: so u install ubuntu. reboot and get nothing?
<donald_> family: close
<egoleo> yes
<bazhang> oklopol: ping www.google.com
<rinaldi_> bod_: if they didnt work you might want to try "killall esd"
<SleepingSloth> family, yes
<family> sounds good im selling my computer so i can get that lap top :)
<donald_> family try free -m
<family> thanks guys
<oklopol> bazhang: i get a normal ping reply
<bod_> rinaldi_, yer,. il try that,.,. im not gonna do it now,. but cheers anyhow
<family> aww thats nice
<oklopol> i may not have been clear here, i cannot connect a certain page.
<egoleo> the splash comes and it takes me to ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid<uuid here> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<bazhang> oklopol: what page
<egoleo> so how do i solve this
<KitWiller> i've gutsy with VLC installed and i've configured the sys to open mp3's with VLC, but when i open another mp3 file, it open a NEW vlc player... how i can
<donald_> egoleo: if there is nothing on it, try installing again would be easier no?
<egoleo> plse
<oklopol> www.vjn.fi
<idefix_> I upgraded to dapper and now wine doesn't work anymore
<egoleo> this is the second time i have reinstalled
<oklopol> don't ask why i want to connect there, please :)
<donald_> egoleo: do u know how the partitions are laid out?
<rich__> i figured it out, thanks for nothing
<donald_> where is / ?
<bod_> !enter | egoleo         please be patient and keep your questions/responses on 1 line
<ubotu> egoleo         please be patient and keep your questions/responses on 1 line: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<egoleo> yeas
<oklopol> there's no ip ban there, i've checked
<oklopol> plus... couldn't really be, since you can connect from my ip
<donald_> where is / ? is it/dev/sda1?
<bazhang> oklopol: it connects here; what about other pages?
<oklopol> everything except that works normally.
<egoleo> yes
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, bazhang ikonia - sounds like dns then...?
<egoleo> is /dev/sda1
<adaminla> having trouble with firefox and opera this am.
<bazhang> oklopol: SleepingSloth seems to have it
<egoleo> and i have mounted it it with the livecd
<oklopol> about dns... hmm
<oklopol> how can that be fixed then?
<donald_> in menu.lst look for a line #kopt=root=UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<egoleo> so what next after mounting
<egoleo> ok
<bazhang> I am clueless about that oklopol ;[
<oklopol> umm okay..
<donald_> change to #kopt=root=/dev/sda1 ro
<efdee> my file server started freezing today at boot, while loading the "enterprise volume management system"... out of the blue. any idea why ?
<oklopol> but isn't dns done outside my computer?
<bazhang> others here may know though oklopol
<bod_> SleepingSloth, i think theres a site like,. dnsworld or something,. where you can get free dns's
<oklopol> it has to be something internal to my computer, ofc
<wiggeliBom> hey, what packages do I need to be able to browse the syscall manpages? I want the man pages for syscalls such as wait(), fork() etc..
<bod_> oklopol, dns = Direct name server ,.,.it basically remembers names of sites
<oklopol> oh
<oklopol> i see
<SleepingSloth> oklopol,  that depends - but probably. i was only offering a suggestion for something to consider.
<oklopol> umm
<oklopol> no i don't
<donald_> egoleo?
<bod_> oklopol, are you connecting with dhcp?
<egoleo> ok done that. what next plse
<wiggeliBom> bod_ dns = domain name system ?
<donald_> Control-O save the file
<egoleo> yes i have done that what next donald_
<oklopol> bod_: hard to say, how do i check what i'm connecting with...
<oklopol> :)
<donald_> save the file
<bod_> wiggeliBom, not sure actually,.,.google it  ;)
<donald_> then run update-grub
<bod_> oklopol, are you telling your computer exactly what information to use, or are you just pluging it in and hoping,.,. i assume your wifi'ing?
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  fyi, there is openDNS, which i thik is what you were referring to
<bod_> SleepingSloth, thats the one yer
<oklopol> bod_: i connect by opening firefox and typing out the address.
<choni> wenas
<SleepingSloth> bod_, i quite often use their servers to check propagation. my isps dns servers seem to be very slow
<bod_> oklopol, ethernet or wireless?
<tapas> i have a fo;lder called .Trash-16142 in my home dir
<oklopol> ethernet
<tapas> i wonder where it comes from
<tapas> [besides the usual .Trash which comes from gnome i guess]
<bod_> SleepingSloth, i changed to there dns's and saw an increase of 50% in browsing speed
<adaminla> when i open browser the whole desktop *flutters* and i cant stop it. have to reboot. does this call for a reinstall?
<donald_> tapas: some long gone connected device
<bod_> oklopol, open the network manager and tell me what you see
<tapas> i can ssavely remove the folder?
<donald_> tapas: look in it first
<oklopol> bod_: you do know my friend connected there from my ip? just checking
<tapas> hmm, nah it looks like the stuff i removed with konqueror
<oklopol> i'll open
<tapas> [although i run a gnome sesion]
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, have you tried adding dns server(s) manually in the network config?
<donald_> ahh
<egoleo> now i have done that so should i allow it to generate a new menu.lst for me?
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: no i have not
<bod_> oklopol, just starting from step 1 m8,.,. we'll get to the complicated stuff when were sure all other alternatives have been tried
<donald_> egoleo: u have a problem. it doesnt see yr file
<egoleo> yes
<oklopol> i'm in network settings now
<egoleo> it say it want to generate new one
<egoleo> yes/No
<donald_> egoleo: how did u get to this stage? boot the LiveCD desktop and mount the hard drive?
<egoleo> yeah
<oklopol> i see "wired connection" and "modem connection\n address: dhcp" there
<oklopol> errrrr
<oklopol> i see "modem connection" and "wired connection\n address: dhcp" there
<donald_> not the way to do it actually
<egoleo> i did mount /dev/sda1 /media
<oklopol> in Connections
<egoleo> so how
<oklopol> in general, i see my Host name
<oklopol> in dns, i see two dns servers
<bod_> oklopol, i got it the first time thanks.,.,. double click on the wired connection,. the modem is pointless unless you dont have broadband
<egoleo> so how do i do it donald_
<donald_> i normally use alternateCD for this task
<idefix_> what does a little yellow star mean in the S square column in Synaptic PM?
<oklopol> bod_: you do know internet works normally for me?
<egoleo> i dont have
<oklopol> i mean, i can connect to everywhere except that page
<bod_> egoleo, by learning some manners and asking nicely ,.,.perhaps with a please soewhere in the sentence
<donald_> boot the liveCD again. dont let it start on Install ubuntu.. use arrow keys go down to rescue
<bod_> oklopol, oops,.,. no,.,. sorry whats the prob?,.,.lol
<donald_> BOD: RIGHT ON
<oklopol> :P
<bod_> ;)
<egoleo> there is no rescue option for me
<oklopol> i cannot connect to www.vjn.fi
<oklopol> connection times out
<SleepingSloth> oklopol.....
<donald_> darn..
<oklopol> SleepingSloth.......
<bod_> !manners | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, is that the only place you cant connect to?
<oklopol> yes
<oklopol> i don't know others, at least.
<donald_> anyone here confirm the liveCD has no Rescue option?
<Daworm> !bouncer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bouncer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<egoleo> yes plse
<Daworm> !muh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - how long has that been the case?
<oklopol> a few days
<donald_> anyone else beside egoleo confirm this please?
<bod_> oklopol, this is an irc place from that site,.,. can you connect to it? : irc.quakenet.org
<Daworm> Ok - anyone know much about setting up a bouncer for IRC ?
<egoleo> why u dont believe what i am saying plse?
<oklopol> bod_: look more closely ;)
<oklopol> i'm there
<oklopol> errr
<Daworm> Just wondering about a personal preference.
<bod_> oklopol, sorry,.,. i havent bothered going to the irc,.,. so its just the site ur having probs with?
<oklopol> well, anyway, i'm part of vjn, and i have somewhat of a master access there
<new2linux> I have a Dell Laptop Latitude c510 trying to get my wireless pcmcia card to work
<bod_> oklopol, port blocking?
<donald_> oh darn
<oklopol> but i'm pretty sure this is something inside my comp.
<oklopol> port blocking?
<oklopol> bod_: you are in the irc.
<laughzilla> bazhang - do you maybe have an idea as to why deleting the .mp3 files i put in my friend's ipod via rhythmbox has caused me to be unable to copy any more files to my ipod?  note: i even manually deleted the files after i noticed that rhythmbox had not actually removed the files from the ipod's file directories ... so i removed all those files and their empty directories, even rebooted this ubuntu box and again ran the commands from  htt
<laughzilla> p://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/   and still i can't copy files to the ipod.
<oklopol> freenode is an irc server
<oklopol> (well network)
<bod_> oklopol, just a thought,. its prob not,.,. the only thing i can think of is that you've been ip banned from the site,.,.;)
<oklopol> well i haven't
<bod_> lol
<oklopol> i've checked it myself.
<bod_> ok
<bazhang> laughzilla: did you empty the trash?
<oklopol> alsoi'm an admin, it's just i don't own the servers, and it's nothing
<oklopol> eh
<bod_> oklopol, so you have a site that is the only site on the internet you cannot connect to, but evryone else can? ,.,. thats really weird
<oklopol> sorry, backspace failure
<oklopol> you can connect there from my ip, as i've said about 100 times :)
<bod_> oklopol, have u changed anything since you last browsed the site?
<oklopol> no
<oklopol> not to my recollection
<oklopol> just stopped working
<bod_> oklopol, have you got a shoe on? is your computer laptop or desktop?
<donald_> egoleo: u are SOL
<laughzilla> bazhang - i emptied the trash on my desktop and rebooted since then ... or do  u mean did i empty the trach via the ipod itself? (i don't know how to do that)
<oklopol> i don't have shoes, desktop
<egoleo> i am what? plse
<bod_> oklopol, this will probably hurt then,.,. KICK IT!!!!!!!!
<donald_> short of luck
<bod_> LOL
<Pici> bod_: ...
<bazhang> haha
<bod_> Pici, lol? my bafd
<egoleo> still not working
<donald_> it's odd that UUID is getting messed up
<donald_> esp for a clean install
<oklopol> good idea :D
<oklopol> anyway, so no ideas what might make this happen?
<egoleo> so any way for me to solve this?
<bazhang> laughzilla: you worked so hard to install those files then immediately deleted them?
<egoleo> i reinstalling plse can u show me the best way to install?
<donald_> what is an acer 4520? desktop?
<Arelis> donald_, I'm in the virtual machine now. It's faster than i expected :D
<bod_> oklopol, reboot the router,. contact ur internet provider,. reinstall software,.,. sorry general ideas nothing specific
<donald_> egoleo: the LiveCD has a foolproof installer
<Arelis> donald_, I'm chatting FROM the virtual machine
<donald_> Arelis: cheers
<pteague> is it alsa or arts that allows input from multiple sources?
<egoleo> yes is acer 4520 laptop
<laughzilla> bazhang - those were only the first files i had to copy there anyway
<oklopol> bod_: none of those sound like something that helps if it's nothing related to ip :D
<egoleo> amd
<Arelis> donald_, Now how do i store my files on the core system and make the virtual machine see those?
<laughzilla> and i had to rename them
<egoleo> nvidia plse
<laughzilla> and now i can't copy any files to the ipod and i don't know why. quite odd.
<donald_> Arelis: shared folders
<bod_> oklopol, well,. try changing the timeout limit in your browser,. maybe its just taking ages
<Arelis> donald_, tell me more
<oklopol> you can actually connect from this exact ip, using vista, I'M SAYING UBUNTU LOSES TO VISTA (i'm so gonna get help now)
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, are you certain there is no ip block on the seite?
<bazhang> laughzilla: what about other mp3s? do they copy over correctly?
<donald_> Arelis: set up shared folders
<oklopol> bod_: does not sound feasible, it waits a few minutes, and it's a small site
<Arelis> donald_, I've installed the virtualbox guest additions. now what?
<laughzilla> bazhang - nope, i tried that as well before asking in here :)
<bod_> oklopol, that phrase is not allowed,.,.;),.,.hhmmm,. must be software related,. erm,.,. thinking ...............................
<bazhang> oklopol: this is not an ubuntu issue--there is a problem on your end
<oklopol> bazhang: hmm?
<oklopol> "on my end"?
<oklopol> what's that
<donald_> arelis: u have the shared folders tab?
<broken__> I have an issue with amarok.. its very laggish is this normal?
<broken__> Or am I missing something.
<donald_> in Vbox settings
<bod_> bazhang, if it works for his vista but not for his ubuntu, doesnt that mean it has to be ubuntu related?
<Arelis> donald_, let me look
<bazhang> oklopol: ##windows awaits you
<oklopol> it cannot be about the connection, really
<bod_> broken__, im using amarok now,. its fine,.,.not normal
<idefix_> !register
<oklopol> i've said that about a hundred times
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<laughzilla> in fact bazhang i can't even copy .mp4a files to the ipod, nor can i import files or dirs of .mp3 or .mp4a using rhythmbox's import features.
<Arelis> donald_, i'll have to suspend the virtual machine for that.
<adaminla> when i try to use firefox or opera my whole desktop *flutters.* is this something i can fix without doing a reinstal? running gutsy.
<Arelis> donald_, hold on
<broken__> bod_, what do mean not normal?
<bod_> broken__, it is not normal for amarok to be laggy
<SleepingSloth> bazhang,  i think it may be a ubuntu issue, if a different machine connects fine, that all but rules out a problem elsewhere
<broken__> bod_, oh, so yours is working fine?
<bazhang> laughzilla: I know amarok; rhythmbox not so much
<donald_> egoleo: i would really advise u re-install. i cant see why yr UUID are messed up
<bod_> broken__, like a charm,.,.;)
<broken__> Scrolling mine is laggy, even opening it from the tray.
<arkangelp> Hello ppl
<bod_> hi
<bazhang> SleepingSloth: perhaps; but with the ubuntu loses to vista in all caps I'm suddenly disinclined to help
<egoleo> i am doing that donald_
<laughzilla> bazhang - ok thanks :)
<egoleo> so how do i prevent this again plse
<bod_> broken__, what databse are you using for amarok?,.,. has it always been like this?
<oklopol> it was a stupid joke, i'm just getting a bit annoyed by the fact people keep suggesting it's about my ip..
<broken__> bod_, I'm using sqlite.
<arkangelp> how can I uninstall Opera web browser from my system?
<bod_> broken__, try reinstalling and using MYSql
<donald_> egoleo: use default installation options
<broken__> bod_, well on this install of ubuntu it's been like this but amarok has always been fast for me on previous installs / distros.
<SleepingSloth> bazhang,  agreed. i missed that comment....
<bod_> arkangelp, sudo apt-get purge opera
<oklopol> ehh
<Shinobi> heya bod_ remember me well anyways i got the windows installation done with and am trying to set up grub to dual boot
<LjL> sudo apt-get --purge remove opera
<oklopol> that was really just a joke...
<bod_> Shinobi,  yer i remember you,.,. dont recall the prob though,.,.lol
<SleepingSloth> bazhang, sadly, people seem to think it's a quick route to getting help as we desperately try to prove them wrong..
<oklopol> :)
<bod_> broken__,  is the music folder ina particularly deep place?
<oklopol> no they don't...
<arkangelp> thank u bod_
<broken__> bod_, nope /home/music
<bazhang> SleepingSloth: the perils of volunteering ;]
<broken__> bod_, nope /home/broken/music
<bod_> arkangelp,  no prob
<bod_> broken__,  i would try reinstalling amarok and using sqlite again,. just try it,.,. if that doesnt work use a diff database
<oklopol> i'm just i'm asking what could result in me not being able to connect to a certain site even though you can connect there from my ip. if there is a way, i'd like to hear it, because i'd kinda like to be able to connect.
<SleepingSloth> bazhang, yah.
<oklopol> *if there's a possible reason
<bod_> oklopol, the only way is a forbidden site in the browser ubuntu is using
<broken__> bod_, ok thanks.
<oklopol> if you're really taking my uppercase comment as an *insult*, or a piece of idiocy, you are very very weird people.
<oklopol> but i'll apologize, if it was really that bad.
<oklopol> sorry
<bod_> oklopol, turn off parental controls? ,.,.;)
<sagieg> Hello i have 2 partitions one is xubuntu and winXP , my xubuntu takes forever to load but it works good once i get to the login screen (it takes about 5 full minutes until it gets to that screen) how can i solve this?
<bazhang> heh
<DShepherd> ubuntu doesnt seem to use inittab again. what's the equivalent file i can look for?
<oklopol> i can access poen
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - what error do you actually get when you try to browse to it?
<oklopol> timeoput
<oklopol> *
<oklopol> timeout
<siddhant> hi ppl
<debaser_> hmm
<oklopol> connection timed out
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - what browser(s) have you tried?
<oklopol> just firefox, but i've tried ftp with gftp
<oklopol> and that timeouts too
<laughzilla> bazhang - i fixed it :)
<debaser_> bod_, its me shinobi again...the question -> i m confused in adding this line to the grub config (menu.lst) "rootnoverify (hd0,0)" the (hd0,0) how do i ffind out what to put there?????
<bazhang> laughzilla: how?
<dgjones> oklopol, do you have something like dansguardian installed on ubuntu, thats a parental control type system
<laughzilla> somehow i had "locked" the files as read only, when i renamed them
<oklopol> don't think so.
<oklopol> i'm the only user here
<siddhant> hi. i cannot install the xen-utils-3.1 package. some "/usr/sbin/dpkg returned an error code(1)" error coming.
<bazhang> laughzilla: nice work then! ;] (the fix I mean)
<siddhant> someone help. :(
<oklopol> and i can access stuff a parent might not want me to see.
<bod_> debaser_, do you want to hide it or disable it,.,. comment it out by putting a   #   infront of that line
<sagieg> also how can i see the actions while i start my computer in xubuntu instead of only getting black screen and then the login screen?
<debaser_> bod_, :S i want to be able to dual boot to windows
<Leila> sagieg: hit escape
<bod_> oklopol, only thing i can suggest is reinstall firefox
<oklopol> gftp doesn't work either...
<laughzilla> bazhang - yeah thanks again, :)  good questions from you and others, plus logic and trial & error contributed to how it got figured out.  :)
<bazhang> likely an ip ban imo
<Leila> oklopol: try kftp
<bod_> debaser_, do you want to no what ur hd0,0 nuber is?
<oklopol> they stopped working at the same time, as if i had an ip ban *outwards* from my comp
<SleepingSloth> oklopol,  can you ping the site?
<oklopol> i'll try
<bazhang> excellent laughzilla!
<debaser_> bod_, yeah thats it
<new2linux> can anyone help me, I have a Dell Laptop Latitude c510 trying to get my wireless pcmcia card to work
<bod_> debaser,. let me find the file
<debaser_> ok
<donald_> new2linux: what PCMCIA card?
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: times out.
<new2linux> donald, IEEE802.11g WLAN CardBus Card
<oklopol> well, hasn't timed out yet, but haven't gotten a reply.
<siddhant> pls help me. i cannot install the xen-utils-3.1 package. some "/usr/sbin/dpkg returned an error code(1)" error coming.
<oklopol> it definitely resolves the ip of the site.
<donald_> new2linux: not much help. chipset?
<bod_> debaser_, do this :sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<new2linux> donald, not sure was used computer came with the wireless card
<DShepherd> ubuntu doesnt seem to use inittab again. what's the equivalent file i can look for?
<Leila> new2linux: have you looked on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Pici> oklopol: Whats the site again?
<oklopol> www.vjn.fi
<new2linux> leila, no but i will now thank you
<donald_> new2linux: open terminal. lspci with card inserted
<oklopol> i have ftp admin access there
<donald_> or rather, do it before and after to see what changed
<oklopol> it's a webhotel, i'm kinda part owner.
<bod_> debaser_, ??? u done that?
<sagieg> Hello i have 2 partitions one is xubuntu and winXP , my xubuntu takes forever to load but it works good once i get to the login screen (it takes about 5 full minutes until it gets to that screen) how can i solve this?
<donald_> sagieg: get a new computer. add more RAM
<dgjones> oklopol, you could try renaming your  ~/.mozilla  to ~/.mozilla.old and see if restarting firefox recreates that folder with default setings and then whether that makes any difference, if not you could rename the folder back to the original name
<new2linux> donald, i just type in (lspci) in the terminal
<bod_> !readahead | sagieg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readahead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donald_> new2linux. yes
<oklopol> dgjones: i cannot ping the site, and i cannot access it with gftp
<oklopol> you think that still might help?
<bod_> !info readahead > sagieg      read the private message from ubotu please
<new2linux> donald, what part are you looking for?
<sagieg> thanks bod_
<bod_> np
<donald_> new2: anything wireless?
<oklopol> s/thanks/thank for a pun
<dgjones> oklopol, i thought your problem was just with firefox, if other apps can't get to it, that probably won't affect it then
<bod_> Shinobi, you here?
<new2linux> no
<donald_> anything says networking?
<new2linux> yes
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - you've not got moblock installed?
<donald_> new2: what?
<donald_> network controller?
<oklopol> never heard about that, and i'm the only user, so i'd say now
<oklopol> *no
<new2linux> im sorry read that wrong
<oklopol> i don'
<oklopol> eh
<new2linux> no networking
<oklopol> i don't really have any idea what might result in something like that
<oklopol> *this
<oklopol> it's just.. creepy
<Leila> new2linux: when you start an post, type the first few letters of the person's name and then hit tab. that will put the name in the start of your post and it will have a color on their screen.
<donald_> new2: dud card?
<oklopol> cannot be about software, because no program connects, and cannot be about hardware, because the actual connection works
<Leila> new2linux: have yu looked into ndiswrapper?
<donald_> new2: eject the card. in terminal type "tail -f /var/log/messages" and then insert the card. what messages scroll by?
<Wanderer> mv davidwong /w8
<donald_> Leila: he needs to identify the card first
<bod_> oklopol, dont shout,.,. you can access that site with the same ip from your vista ?
<oklopol> this is why i thought it might be about operating system, although i don't see how it could be about that either
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - have you tried connecting by ip address rather than by domain name?
<oklopol> bod_: i don't have vista
<Leila> donald_: true
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: ping resolved the address
<oklopol> also, i don't shout
<bod_> oklopol, i swear you said you did,.,. have u got another os on that machine?
<oklopol> no
<riaal> OMG! I ben searching for hardware failure for like a mounts (my server dies every seventh day) Just felt the passiv cooling on my Radeon 800GTO and its burning hot! Nothing graphical is running at all! What does this mean? :S
<oklopol> my friend had vista on his laptop
<oklopol> don't think it's about that.
<bod_> oklopol, so how do you no its not the ip?
<donald_> riaal: spend more $$
<oklopol> because he connected using my ip
<dgjones> oklopol, just a thought to rule out a software problem, have you got a livecd you can boot up with and test it with?
<bod_> oklopol, who?
<oklopol> bod_: a guy called plopmania
<riaal> donald_: a Radion 800GTO isn't good enough for a server that doest even run X?
<bod_> oklopol, whats ur ip?
<oklopol> the friend that did the testing
<oklopol> you can see form the paste
<donald_> riaal: looks for S3 PCI on ebay.. :P
<oklopol> it's 194.251.103.33
<oklopol> i think
<new2linux> donald, a whole bunch scrolled by
<bod_> oklopol, can you double check it,. go to     194.251.103.1     in firefox
<donald_> new2: can u make anything out of the messages? card identification?
<new2linux> donald, ethernet controller atheros  communications
<donald_> aaaaah
<niter3> Hi guys.. I've setup anacron. Is there a way I can tell certain scripts to have priority? So for instance one script will load and finish before another one loads???
<oklopol> cannot establish a connection.
<donald_> new2linux: ubuntu 7.10 installed?
<bod_> oklopol, then thats not ur ip
<new2linux> donald, yes xubuntu
<bod_> oklopol,    ifconfig ,.,. pastebin it
<LjL> what was the command to pipe back into the input file without messing it up?
<donald_> new2: this atheros doesn't show up in lspci ?
<Pici> LjL: for what command? sed has -i for in-place editing.
<CraZy675> Anyone use AllTray?  I can't get it to work, it asks me to click on the window I want to use then doesn't let me click
<oklopol> http://www.pastebin.ca/884647
<new2linux> donald, i can try againhow do i gt back
<donald_> just type lspci again with card inside
<LjL> Pici: yes, like you use sed -i, but it worked for any command. you could do « cat file | sed blah | xxxx >file » (of course it makes no sense with sed since it has the -i option already, but just as an example)
<erUSUL> LjL: tee ??
<bod_> oklopol, ok ur right that is your ip,.,. but your browser seems to be blocking you out of your router
<LjL> erUSUL: hm no not tee, tee doesn't cache input i think
<thokle> Hey guys I have a problem with gnome-session, I can only start up i save session it happen after my xserver crashed
<new2linux> donald, it doesnt say my name
<new2linux> donald, it is still scrolling numbers and what not
<oklopol> hmm...
<Pici> LjL: I know what problem you're describing... let me think...
<oklopol> the modem would probably give my friend another ip if he used my cable?
<donald_> new2: what name? look for a full line that has Atheros in it. it will give some model no or such
<bod_> oklopol, it will always give a different ip
<oklopol> because i'm starting to feel may i did in fact not check whether it was the same :DDDDD
<oklopol> which is kinda lame
<bod_> oklopol, unless you hard code the ip
<oklopol> because then it would be about my ip anyway :D
<bod_> oklopol, il try ur ip,.,.hang on
<new2linux> donald, anything i type doesnt respond
<donald_> new2: is your mouse working?
<oklopol> can i somehow tell the modem to try changin my ip?
<oklopol> *changing
<donald_> doesn't respond means what?
<new2linux> donald, yes and what i type works also
<bod_> oklopol, ok i can ping your ip
<louish> Hi all.   How can I have ubuntu 7.10 email cron and log files to an external email account?
<new2linux> donald, it doesnt say my name before i type anymore
<Steve1> Good morning, all. I am unable to locate how to share a cd-rw drive in Ubuntu. Can anyone help me with this?
<ZEETH> am i connected to Ubuntu IRC
<egoleo> i reinstalled the gutsy again and is not booting again plse
<bod_> oklopol, open network settings
<bazhang> ZEETH: yes!
<egoleo> someone help me now plse
<bod_> !manners | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<donald_> new2linux: why would it say your name before u type?
<oklopol> i'm just thinking, the modem has prolly been giving this same ip to me all the time, i've just at some point confused the number in ifconfig and thought i had another ip.
<oklopol> i'll open it, what then
<Cedric_Diggory> I had a little power failure after which I am having two problems. 1: Internet not working 2: GDM takes much longer than usual to start
<egoleo> i did say plse
<loma> hi to all:can anyone help me to edit reader.conf?
<egoleo> so what again
<donald_> egoleo: u have some Acer rubbish. tough luck.
<new2linux> it usually says in ym terminal rich@ubuntu: ~$
<bod_> oklopol, the ip you told me is the correct ip,.,. the problem is,. you seem to have some sort of ip scan on ur site and ur browser doesnt like your ip
<egoleo> yeah
<new2linux> donald, it usually says in ym terminal rich@ubuntu: ~$
<donald_> what does it say now?
<CraZy675> I would like to keep thunderbird and firefox open in my tray.  How do I do this?
<egoleo> instead of u to help me u just talk abt plse plse plse
<egoleo> fuck u
<bod_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> stop it egoleo
<donald_> my my
<oklopol> bod_: you do realize i'm admitting i was probably wrong about saying my friend actually tried connecting from my ip?
<egoleo> does polite solve it
<oklopol> because...
<egoleo> fuck u again
<dgjones> !ops | egoleo
<new2linux> donald, it is still running through numbers from that thing you told my to put in
<ubotu> egoleo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<donald_> ignore!
<bod_> oklopol, absolutely,. but that doesnt solve urproblem
<oklopol> wouldn't it just then be about chaning my ip?
<bazhang> bye egoleo
<louish> Hi all.   How can I have ubuntu 7.10 email cron and log files to an external email account?
<new2linux> donald, it has nothing infront of what im typing
<bod_> bazhang, nice
<donald_> nothing at all??
<Cedric_Diggory> instead of helping rude egoleo why dont you guys help me
<Cedric_Diggory> I had a little power failure after which I am having two problems. 1: Internet not working 2: GDM takes much longer than usual to start
<bod_> oklopol, if you cannot even acces your router,. ur pretty stuffed,.,. accessing that is our priority
<Cedric_Diggory> My internet connection is working fine with windows partition but ubuntu wont detect my internet connection
<oklopol> hmm
<donald_> Cedirc: should be fine after filesystem fixes itself
<new2linux> donald, it will type what im typing but no rich@ununtu
<oklopol> is it now?
<oklopol> i mean, why? :P
<bazhang> Cedric_Diggory: what sort of connection? adsl?
<oklopol> i don't need to connect to myself from firefox
<donald_> new2: i rarely use XFCE
<[dx]> jebem vam pitu :D
<Cedric_Diggory> bazhang yes its adsl i guess
<new2linux> donald should i exit out of terminal and come back?
<donald_> no matter. maybe close this terminal and open another
<Cedric_Diggory> donald_ how do I check filesystem
<bazhang> Cedric_Diggory: this is ethernet?
<Steve1> can soneone help me with sharing a cd drive?
<bod_> oklopol, if you cant access your router then someone else probably can,. meaning they can have complete controll over your connection,. we need to make sure of the settings on the router
<Cedric_Diggory> bazhang yes it is
<donald_> Cedric: ubuntu normally checks itself
<PriceChild> Cedric_Diggory, sudo touch /forcefsck
<PriceChild> Cedric_Diggory, then reboot
<Cedric_Diggory> donald_ but since i have rebooted thrice and the problem is not going away what would you suggest
<oklopol> bod_: i can't access my router?
<bazhang> Cedric_Diggory: you may need to reset the router first
<Cedric_Diggory> bazhang how do I do that?
<new2linux> donald, ok its back now what do i type?
<bod_> oklopol, you access your router by typing your ipaddress into the url address changing the last nu,ber from 32 or whatever to 1
<donald_> try to open have the terminal at full screen
<bazhang> Cedric_Diggory: well I just always power off then on again--you could just pull the plug though ;]
<donald_> then type lspci
<donald_> locate the one line with Atheros
<oklopol> oh i see
<oklopol> now what do i do in network settings?
<bazhang> Cedric_Diggory: the router that is not your computer
<bod_> oklopol, double click on your wired network and tell me what you see
<oklopol> automatic configuration
<Cedric_Diggory> bazhang i know its a little modem that sits beside my computer and blinks
<oklopol> nothing else
<ZEETH> thanks
<bod_> oklopol, theres a box in the top left corner,.,. is it ticked?
<new2linux> donald, no atheos only 3 com
<oklopol> ip address and others are empty
<oklopol> no
<bod_> oklopol, oh,. thats your problem
<Cedric_Diggory> I will be back when I have tried the few tips given here
<bod_> oklopol, tick it
<oklopol> it is now
<donald_> new2linux: strange.  u say it was an Atheros and plugged into PCMCIA?
<bazhang> Cedric_Diggory: this is not dial up is it? either way that should do it--do you have a hub between the modem and your computer?
<oklopol> umm
<bod_> oklopol, now save the settings and try and access ur site
<khussein> Does anyone know of an active java development IRC channel?
<n_i_c_o> hi
<oklopol> okay, lessee
<n_i_c_o> hab ne frage und zwar: wenn ich pidgin öffnen will, kommt ca. eine halbe sekunde oben in der leiste dieses "pdigin-bild"...dann schließt sich pidgin
<new2linux> donald, yes and it says ethernet controller 3com
<bod_> !channels > khussein      plz read the private message from ubotu
<louish> does anyone know where I can set the default email address for log files and cron output?
<donald_> is your wifi card still in the slot?
<bazhang> n_i_c_o: english please
<new2linux> yes
<oklopol> bod_: still times out :\
<bod_> !german | n_i_c_o
<ubotu> n_i_c_o: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bod_> oklopol, can you access your router?
<n_i_c_o> hello, i have a question: when i want to start pidgin, it opnes for circa a half second - then it closed (sorry for my baaaaad english!)
<oklopol> no
<riaal> can I press F8 while booting up to start in a different runlevel?
<donald_> new2: gosh.. ok. now try to see if you can find Restricted Drivers Manager somewhere in Settings
<riaal> don't want x to start
<zengen> Does anyone know why the volume slider on XMMS would control the volume for the whoe system?
<bod_> oklopol, this is not good,.,. if you cant access that then we cant even get the info to manually config your network,.,. go and reset your router box
<bazhang> n_i_c_o: can you try running it from the terminal and telling what if any error messages you get (but please dont paste here)
<bod_> !pastebin | n_i_c_o
<ubotu> n_i_c_o: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n_i_c_o> yes, i have done: the text is very short: "Segmentation fauld (core dumped)"
<Yon> hey guys, if i have 2 connections, lets say connection a and connection b, if i want connection b to be idle do i set connections a's gateway by going sudo route add <connection A's IP> gateway <Connections A's IP> ?
<bazhang> bod_: nice work spotting the bad ip ;]
<oklopol> okay i'll go reset it... be back in a bit...
<new2linux> donald , all it says in restricted is modem driver
<SleepingSloth> oklopol
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, can you try something before you go...
<bod_> bazhang, thats the point,.,. its not,.,. it seems he has no connection with his router,.,. i dont think he's using his network,. i think he's on a next door neighbours
<donald_> new2: maybe the card isn't really supported? would be best if could see all the messages in /var/log/messages when u plug the card in
<bazhang> bod_: aha- that would explain a lot
<bod_> SleepingSloth, can i ask what you were going to suggest
<bod_> bazhang, yer,. i hate fixing networks,.,. there so confusing,.,. so many things can go wrong
<oklopol> am i back?
<bod_> yes
<SleepingSloth> bod_ - well, before i do - i was away for a minute - what made you think there was a bad ip address?
<oklopol> seems not.
<new2linux> donald , is there a way to send you that log?
<jmanuel_cool> please i need help with a nvidia gforce mx4000
<jmanuel_cool> and ubuntu 64bits
<bazhang> can not access router?
<ryann> u tried the nvidia page
<donald_> new2: i dunno. first time here
<bod_> SleepingSloth, when he couldnt access his router,.,. but its not a bad ip
<monitor> CELSO
<oklopol> okay
<oklopol> i rebooted it.
<jmanuel_cool> ryanakca yes i try
<delermando> oi
<donald_> anyone tip us on the pastebin thing?
<SleepingSloth> he's not on a cat d network..
<delermando> tb
<bod_> oklopol, and your using an ethernet cable yes?
<jmanuel_cool> ryann yes i try
<monitor> OI
<SleepingSloth> i looked at the pastebin earlier, it was a cat c i think
<oklopol> yes
<ryann> try the add/remove
<bod_> !pastebin | donald_
<ubotu> donald_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jmanuel_cool> ryann ???
<monitor> COMO VAI VC
<monitor> TUDO BEM
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, do me a favour and try this:
<donald_> new2?
<stephen-mason> my flash player doesnt work?
<bod_> oklopol, im afraid it sound like a problem with your router,. im going to suggest you give them an angry phone call
<monitor> BELEZA
<monitor> COMO VAI VC
<bod_> oklopol, listen to SleepingSloth first
<ryann> jnanuel_cool, try add/remove
<bazhang> monitor brasil?
<bod_> !flashissues | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<SleepingSloth> sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf        then, add these lines at the end:   net.ipv4.tcp_wmem = 4096 16384 131072
<oklopol> hmm... you can definitely connect there from *an* ip that modem gives out though, this time for sure
<SleepingSloth> net.ipv4.tcp_rmem = 4096 87380 174760
<delermando> tb
<donald_> new2: got that ?
<Yonie> hey guys, if i have 2 connections, say connection A and connection B, if they connected normally neither work, i just want connection A to work, i know i have to set something with the gateways, but i dont know what
<delermando> jsdkçljfçld
<oklopol> okay
<oklopol> let's try
<bod_> SleepingSloth, can u give me an explanation on what that does plz,.,. for my benefit
<jmanuel_cool> ryann my graphic card is installed (i think) but the system says that i sohuld activate the restricted module for nvidia
<bod_> SleepingSloth, new firefox version uses pv6
<oklopol> would be interesting to hear that, indeed, although i'll put it in now whatever it is :-)
<jmanuel_cool> i don't understand, if i installed that from nvidia page
<spdf> jmanuel_cool, Ubuntu doesn't know that technically
<SleepingSloth> oklopol... once you've added those two lines to the end of sysctl.conf, run this:  sudo sysctl -p
<ryann> go to system then admin the restricted drivers and enable it b
<igge> hello
<SleepingSloth> ”øð¿ \ øne ße¢
<jmanuel_cool> ryann i try this too, but when i do this the system restar X's and says me "low resolution" and use "vesa" driver
<igge> I'm about to install windows to dual boot on my ubuntu box.. I have partitions ready and so.. but I suppose windows will take over the boot, how can I install the correct boot loader again after i've installed windows?
<XiXaQ> !flash
<stephen-mason> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
 * jmanuel_cool sorry for my bad english, it's the worst
<stephen-mason> flash doesnt work does it?
<ryann> well its better than having vista
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: i see those the sets of numbers
<ryann> haha
<dgjones> !grub > igge, (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<ryann> emm
<QuickGold> any word on when the Flash (from Adobe) plugin will work again?
<ryann> try
<donald_> igge: best way is using the rescue mode of the alternate CD
<jmanuel_cool> i shoulk install "nvidia legacy too?
<ryann> no
<ryann> try the new drivers
<donald_> abt the Flashplugin-nonfree, there is a workaround
<sarmisak> QuickGold: just download it, untar and run ./install_flash_player ;)
<sarmisak> better than waiting
<spdf> !FlashIssues | QuickGold
<ubotu> QuickGold: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Yonie> hello?
<ryann> if you install 2 drivers they will crash your pc
<igge> donald_: hm ok.. does it have to be the alternative cd? i only have the standard one here.
<jmanuel_cool> add + remove says that "new drivers" are installed
<ntemis> hello
<bod_> Yonie, hi
<spdf> QuickGold, There's a link for a package on that forum post
<ryann> change the screen res
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: now may i ask what those lines were?
<donald_> igge: standard one has no Rescue mode..
<jmanuel_cool> i don't understand
<jmanuel_cool> my pc it's so crazy
<QuickGold> thanks
<Yonie> bod_, hey, did you get my last msg?
<ntemis> when i play a game in fuulscreen i can see the desktop
<igge> ok
<oklopol> still cannot connect, not the page, not the modem
<ntemis> the desktop is transparent
<novato_br> saindo / going out
<jmanuel_cool> the problen begun when i change mi hard disk
<bod_> Yonie, no sorry
<donald_> actually i would recomment doing ./install that way
<ntemis> how i can fix that?
<igge> dgjones: no message from ubotu :(
<jmanuel_cool> i din't reinstall, only clone partition
<ntemis> have problems with games
<dgjones> !grub | igge (I'll try again then)
<ubotu> igge (I'll try again then): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Yonie> bod_, ok, ill copy paste it, i was wondering why no one replied
<jmanuel_cool> all work, but nvidia don't
<Yonie> hey guys, if i have 2 connections, say connection A and connection B, if they connected normally neither work, i just want connection A to work, i know i have to set something with the gateways, but i dont know what
 * DieHardBios tips hat
<ntemis> when i play a game in fullscreen i can see the desktop
<bod_> oklopol, in ur network settings after you ticked the box,.,. the input sections greyed out ,. yes?
<oklopol> yeah
<DieHardBios> can i use Tor on  7:10
<igge> dgjones: ah thanks
<ntemis> nvidia 7600 gutsy 169.09 drivers
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  oklopol - tcp window scaling...  when you ran the last command, did those two lines appear as cli output?
<jmanuel_cool> i'm using ubuntu 64bits
<oklopol> yes
<maol> hi to all how get info from vendor id and device id that which device driver is require for that device?
<bod_> Yonie, why dont you remove connection b?
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - but still no joy?
<oklopol> no joy
<donald_> new2linux is gone?
<bod_> oklopol, but is the ip addi still showing? but greyed out?
<oklopol> no the page, not the modem
<Tygir> does anyone download thru usenet?
<Yonie> bod_, i need it for something else
<spdf> Tygir, I do
<_ruben> Tygir: i do
<maol> donald_:how get info from vendor id and device id that which device driver is require for that device?
<bod_> oklopol, please use our names in your ost, so we can see hu ur talking to
<jmanuel_cool> in my (how say "anterior")
<Yonie> bod_, i can force another program to use that connection
<bod_> Yonie, so are you saying that you cannot connect if both connections are connected?
<spdf> Tygir, I use GrabIt + Wine, if that's what your next question is
<Tygir> spdf: well hello again! did you ever leave?
<Tygir> what prog do you use to download thru it?
<oklopol> bod_ SleepingSloth: sorry, not, used to big channels, anyway, the ip address field is empty
<spdf> Tygir, lol, hardly ever.
<donald_> maol: stil trying to get the fingerscanner working huh?
<dgjones> Tygir, I use "Pan" to read & browse newsgroups, its similar to forte agent
<jmanuel_cool> in my last installation i was install nvidia with ENVY and work
<oklopol> bod_ SleepingSloth: it was before, too
<_ruben> Tygir: hellanzb .. its a very sweet python script
<Yonie> bod_, yes, if they both connected then i have no internet access
<jmanuel_cool> but when i change my hard disk don'r work anymor
<ntemis> when i play a game in fullscreen my desktop is transparent behind the game
<trontonic> Hi, sometimes I start programs from the terminal, press ctrl+z and type "bg" to make them run in the background. How can I let the program keep running, but remove the process from belonging to the terminal?
<bod_> oklopol, ok,.,. so the router is giving you an ip,,. hhmm,.,. lemme have a think
<Tygir> _ruben: yeah thats what i just installed...but which gui do you use for it?
<_ruben> Tygir: together with zussaweb (webfrontend) and hellafox (firefox plugin)
<jmanuel_cool> ryann ¿are you there?
<maol> danald_:yes
<ryann> any 1 play dota
<jmanuel_cool> please, someone that can help me
<Yonie> bod_, in windows i can just set a default gatewaym which would be connection A's gateway
<ryann> i can run it on ubuntu
<bod_> Yonie,  click on the icon of two computers in the top right of your screen,. the network settings,. either left click or right cant remember which will let you select 1 of 2 connections
<donald_> maol: u need to find a module to load for the scanner. or else sorry
<riaal> How can I make X not start when booting up normaly?
<oklopol> i need to leave soon, though :\
 * jmanuel_cool don't understand well english, he is from Venezuela
<donald_> jamanuel: what is it?
<Tygir> _reben: can you download thru zussaweb?
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ i have troubles with my nvidia gforce
<ajricoveri> how can i set boot logo on framebuffer the easy way?? do i have to really recompile the kernel ???
<ryann> is it 6200
<donald_> jmanuel: define trouble
<bod_> oklopol, so here we go,.,,.,. You have a router connected via ethernet cable,. accept you seem to be given an incorrect ip,. because youcannot connect to the router,. accept the ip works because you can browse the web,. hhhmmm
<_ruben> Tygir: if you have an account on newsbin.com then you can download by nzbid .. it also offers an nzb upload function
<Yonie> bod_,  the one connection is through a USB modem, the other is through my NIC
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ don't work, i hanven't 3d
<oklopol> bod_: is there a way to ask the modem to give me another ip? i know it can give other ip's out
<oklopol> hmm
<_ruben> Tygir: make that newzbin.com
<bod_> Yonie, sorry i dont no how to set gateways
<mikebeecham> hi...would anyone happen to have a solution to this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682650
<Tygir> _ruben: no im on newshosting.com
<donald_> jmanuel: does Restricted Drivers Manager detect your card?
<trontonic> ajricoveri: there's a program called "startupmanager" that will let you change the look of grub and the splash. If you want a logo (like a little penguin) I think you need to recompile the kernel, yes. I'm 80% sure of this.
<ntemis> when i play a game in fullscreen my desktop is transparent
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ yes
<ntemis> please help  me
<aoupi> what arguments would I give to wget to make it download all mp3 files on a page?
<bod_> oklopol, yer,. if u use a different machine or os,. or if you could get to the router settings, which you cant
<donald_> then tick to enable the driver. reboot
<maol> donald_:already i have installed module for that fx2000.ko working fine but i want to learn how to get device info as well if driver is not present in system then what steps to follow
<ntemis> 7600 latest nvidia driver
<oklopol> bod_: so i should be able to connect to the router with firefox? what should it say?
<_ruben> Tygir: i mainly use the hellafox plugin to initiate downloads .. or when ssh'ed in remotely, i just download the nzb to the queue dir
<bod_> oklopol, it should take you to a login page where you eter a password then you can change loadsa settings ,. encryption   mac filtering  etc
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ i try that, but when i do this te system restar X's and says me "the system is working on low resolution mode" and no work graphic card
<_ruben> Tygir: but zussaweb should cover it all as well
<maol> donald_:i mean from vendor id and device id or any other data is usefull to search driver for unknown device?
<bod_> oklopol, are you male?
<Tygir> _ruben: ahhh ok...i think i see what you mean now
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  i think oklopol meant    dhclient -r
<_ruben> Tygir: hellanzb also has its own web interface i think .. hellahella or smth
<oklopol> bod_: have i said it's a router? i just know it's an ethernet modem of some srt.
<oklopol> *sort
<oklopol> you, i'm male
<oklopol> *yes
<oklopol> lol
<donald_> maol: finger scanners are not simple to set up. i have mine working but it wasnt easy. i dont understand yr problem. if u have module loaded, you still need software
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - when you pastebinned earlier, what was the address?
<bod_> oklopol, so i assume you dont have the instruction manual?
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: what address? my ip is 194.251.103.33
<bod_> SleepingSloth, 194.251.103.33
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ the trouble begun when i move mi ubuntu installation onto a new hard disk
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - address on pastebin, not your address
<donald_> jamuel: move?
<oklopol> i don't have the instruction manual, my father set up the connection.
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - i'll be scrolling up for a week to find it
<bod_> SleepingSloth, the one i posted is from the pastebin
<ntemis> when i play a game in fullscreen my desktop is transparent how can i remove this?
<bod_> SleepingSloth, #
<bod_>           inet addr:194.251.103.33  Bcast:194.251.103.255  Mask:255.255.252.0
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: i'd have to scroll too, but wait, i'll do that
<oklopol> oh
<oklopol> i won't
<donald_> oklopol: your dad is LOCKING u out
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ i clone my partitions from a 80Gb's hard disk to a 160Gb's hard disk
<oklopol> oh, i will
<oklopol> :D
<Steve1> I need to share a dvd-rw drive on Ubuntu but can't locate a way to shre it. Help!!!
<bod_> donald_, how do you know that?
<donald_> jmanuel. try a clean install
<donald_> bod_ guessing
<maol> donald_:now mine is also working fine with FxReset utility..but i want to know how to find which device driver is require for unknown device?
<TIRC_6282> ciao
<bod_> donald_, lol,.,. he said he's the only one there
<oklopol> umm... konversation sucks so bad i cannot really copy the address :D
<TIRC_6282> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ i did that because my system its like i need, clean install requires reinstall all packages again
<bod_> oklopol, are you the network administartor for your home network?
<donald_> maol: sorry. cant help you more. absolutely unsure what u are doing
<jmanuel_cool> my connection its no the best
<ntemis> when i play a game in fullscreen my desktop is transparent how can i remove this?
<oklopol> bod_: dunno.
<oklopol> prolly not
<bod_> oklopol, who is paying for the internet?
<travisat_> if you dunno you aren't
<donald_> jmanuel: something is not right with the cloning
<louish> does anyone know where I can set the default email address for log files and cron output?
<oklopol> not me.
<oklopol> i live with my parents: they
<bod_> oklopol, so its prob ur dad?
<jatt> louish: MAILTO environment variable
<oklopol> prob.
<bod_> oklopol, does he have computer experience?
<oklopol> somewhat.
<oklopol> scared of ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> donald_ i see, but the only trouble it's with nvidia, el resto (sorry, but i don't know how say that) work well
<jmanuel_cool> include GRUB
<bod_> oklopol, so he would know how to block your internet to a certain site?
<oklopol> yes
<oklopol> errr
<oklopol> actually, not sure he does
<travisat> thats simple, its in the router settings
<oklopol> but i do know he hasn't done that
<Tygir> spdf: I gotta go with you, i like pan, its simple and it gets the job done
<donald_> oklopol: where are u trying to go to eh?
<oklopol> for one, i was alone when it stopped working
<Tygir> spdf: thanks again for all of your help last night, i really do appreciate that
<bod_> oklopol, id talk to him,.,. looks like someone has set some sites to be forbiden,.,. but that doesnt explain why you cant connect to the router,.,. is there another machine in the house?
<Tygir> spdf: man you really dont sleep do you?
<spdf> Tygir, lol
<Yonie> bod_, do u know anything about routing connections?
<spdf> Tygir, I worked last night, and I won't sleep for another couple of hours
<oklopol> just one site forbidden, and he does not know about it.
<balbir_> need some calander utility for gnome
<donald_> jmanuel: CTRL-ALT-F1, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<new2linux> donald, sorry was reading up on wifi document onliene
<bod_> Yonie, routing them ,. no,.,. fixing networks,. a wee bit
<maol> donald_:i want to learn how to find what driver is needed for any undetected device
<oklopol> also, porn is not forbidden, that can't be it, really.
<jmanuel_cool> thank's donald_ i'll try this
<travisat> balbir_: what type of calendar program
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  oklopol - what address have you been trying for the router?
<jmanuel_cool> ok, thank's for your trys, i go; but because my english it's the worst and can't understand
<bod_> oklopol, is there another machine in the house?
<Tygir> spdf: so you were working while helping me?
<oklopol> yes
<oklopol> a few
<louish> jatt: where can I find that? profiles?
<bod_> SleepingSloth, his ip, replacing the last nu,ber with 1
 * jmanuel_cool by good luck everyone
<oklopol> you can connect from the other ip
<oklopol> 's the modem give s out
<cwgannon> hello
<oklopol> *gives
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  I dont think he's on cat d
<donald_> maol: use vendor IDs and device ID. for usb, lsusb will show you
<balbir_> travisat: I need to arrage my day to day time so that it will give some sort of alarm for the disignated work
<ferric84> I copied a directory from my local machine to a SMB server.  When i SSH into that server, I cannot see the folder at all, presumably because I don't have the right permissions.  What permissions/ownership do I need to set so I can see the folder?
<Yonie> bod_, i want to route a connection to an ip, i know it exactly in windows, just dono who to do it in Ubuntu
<spdf> Tygir, Well, "work" is a relative term. I did maybe 1.5hrs of actual work while I was there
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  oklopol try 194.251.100.1
<balbir_> i think calander can have this sort of functionality
<bod_> Yonie,  im a newbie,.,. not the person to ask,. sorry
<travisat> balbir_: ah well you can look at evolution and sunbird, I don't know if they will do what you want though
<oklopol> 100?
<oklopol> i'll try
<new2linux> donald, sorry was reading up on wifi documents online
<Tygir> spdf: and then you just sit on IRC and help people out, while your supposed to be working?!
<sarmisak> Yonie: what do you mean by 'route'
<cwgannon> i have ubuntu 7.10 x86 installed, but i want to switch to 7.10 x64; how should i go about this?  (my home directory is in its own partition)
<Tygir> spdf: what a nice guy who pretends to work!
<bod_> SleepingSloth, but thats not a paarent of his ip?
<donald_> new2: ok
<sarmisak> cwgannon: fresh install would be better
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: it won't connect to that either
<travisat> cwgannon: install using the alternate install cd, at the partition setup you can designate your existing home as the new home
<spdf> Tygir, I get my daily duties done, the night is mine to do whatever I want really :D
<bod_> oklopol, well that was obvious
<bod_> lol
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: i don't think you can connect to that thing
<donald_> bye all.. Be back later
<bod_> oklopol, do you have broadband?
<Yonie> sarmisak, i want to route my connection to a server, i know windows it would just be: route add <Ip of connection> <ip of server>
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: yes
<Tygir> spdf: well isnt that nice!
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: i think :)
<cwgannon> sarmisak: so i'll just have to reinstall all the programs i've installed, and my settings will be taken from my home directory
<riaal> how  can I do a software update from the terminal?
<SleepingSloth> oklopol, what do you get if you type 'route' into terminal?
<dgjones> oklopol, is it a broadband/adsl router?
<bod_> oklopol, go and look at the router,. and tell me what company made it
<travisat> cwgannon: you don't have to loose your home directory, but you will have to reinstall the programs
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: i have no idea what it is.
<travisat> cwgannon: I just did what you are talking about yesterday
<cwgannon> travisat: does the live cd have the same functionality as the alternate, to designate my existing home directory as such?
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: i don't think the problem is there, i can use internet normally...
<bod_> oklopol, no idea what what is?
<travisat> cwgannon: I don't know but the live has been reported as having problems
<sarmisak> cwgannon: it has, and it's better
<spdf> Tygir, Life's good lol
<bod_> oklopol, is there another computer in the house?
<Yonie> sarmisak, its routing the connection to a proxy
<cwgannon> haha, not sure who's advice to take
<sarmisak> cwgannon: and he is right, i couldn't install from a live cd either
<cwgannon> *whose
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: a few other computers
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: bod_: not one now, i think
<SleepingSloth> oklopol -
<oklopol> *on
<bod_> oklopol, can you use any of them?
<cwgannon> ok, i'll download the alternate install then
<oklopol> sure
<SleepingSloth> oklopol,  what is output of route?
<bod_> oklopol, are they linux or windows?
<cwgannon> thank you both for saving me a headache
<sarmisak> cwgannon: before you start, take a snapshot of the installed packages
<new2linux> Can anyone help me connect my pcmcia wlan card to work
<oklopol> http://www.pastebin.ca/884700
<oklopol> bod_: win
<travisat> cwgannon: also I had problems with grub installing, after I installed it I had to use the cd again to do a repair machine and reinstall grub
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: that
<bod_> oklopol, cool,,.,. thats my territory
<Tygir> spdf: i guess so...hey another question since i have you here...you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<cwgannon> sarmisak and travisat: thanks again
<oklopol> eh... i really don't think the modem is the problem... :\
<oklopol> i just think it doesn't have an interface
<travisat> cwgannon: good luck
<cwgannon> thank you
<bod_> oklopol, what did you type to get that output?
<spdf> Tygir, Ubuntu, I'm a fan of gnome
<riaal> is it impossible to access the update manager form the termianl?
<riaal> how can I do a system update with out X
<riaal> ?
<travisat> riaal: no
<oklopol> bod_: route
<travisat> riaal: apt-get or aptitude
<sarmisak> cwgannon: hold on for a sec
<SleepingSloth> oklopol - okay, according to this, your gateway is 194.251.100.1
<sarmisak> phoe
<Tygir> spdf: how can i change the look around of the desktop...like colors of titles bars, etc...i guess you could say themes
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: k
<Tygir> spdf: you use compiz-fusion?
<oklopol> SleepingSloth: does that help?
<travisat> riaal: or I mean yes you can do and update without x
<riaal> travisat: how? sudo apt-get update wont update the system, just the source list?
<new2linux> Can anyone help with connecting  wlan card?
<cwgannon> sarmisak: will do
<bod_> oklopol, do this for me,.,. ifconfig && route       paste the whole output,. including the lines you typed the command
<travisat> riaal: sudo apt-get upgrade
<spdf> Tygir, Yep, I'm using emerald as my metacity replacement
<travisat> riaal: after the update
<riaal> travisat: cheers
<oklopol> i need to leave in a few minutes, is there a command that asks the router to change my ip?
<bod_> SleepingSloth, are you seeing two different types of data from his outputs?
<oklopol> bod_: i've pasted both
<oklopol> they haven't changed
<bod_> oklopol, no i need them next to eachother
<oklopol> k
<stephen-mason> anyone got a quick solution to the flash problem for me?
<bod_> oklopol, no there not
<bod_> stephen-mason, yes,. please read the pastebins people send you
<oklopol> wait
<Tygir> spdf: how can i got about doing that? synaptic?
<bod_> !flashissues | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<spdf> Tygir, yep
<oklopol> http://www.pastebin.ca/884708
<oklopol> bod_: SleepingSloth: both outputs
<oklopol> straight from the terminal
<spdf> Tygir, Its in universe
<Tygir> spdf: isnt compiz pre-installed in ubuntu?
<amitprakash> how do i install man entries for exec and other c++ manual
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  see what i mean about category now?
<bod_> oklopol, cheers
<sarmisak> cwgannon: try this dpkg -l | awk ‘{print $2}’ | sed ‘1,5d’ | tr ‘\n’ ‘,’ | sed ’s/,$/\n/’
<spdf> Tygir, Yes, effects aren't enabled by default though
<bod_> SleepingSloth, not really ,.,. im just reall yconfused why he cant access the router
<sarmisak> it will give you the whole packages installed
<bod_> SleepingSloth, what do you mean by category
<Tygir> spdf: how do i go about doing that?
<SleepingSloth> bod_, i mean network category.
<spdf> Tygir, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<bod_> SleepingSloth, keep going with the explaining,.,.lol
<stephen-mason> StephenMason, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:   	Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 	If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.  wtf?
<oklopol> you really think the problem i'm not able to connect to *one certain* site from this ip is because my router has a problem? i know i was wrong before, but that sounds a bit weird imo
<oklopol> isn't there a way to change my ip?
<SleepingSloth> bod_, notice the mask isn't 255.255.255.0, it's 255.255.252.0
<oklopol> i know we have at least 3 different ip
<spdf> Tygir, You can also change your colours and such there (metacity, gtk, background, etc)
<oklopol> 's
<bod_> stephen-mason,  thankyou we no what acronyms are
<oklopol> and that at least one other owkrs.
<oklopol> *works
<doctorow> I'm having some problems with my rsync syntax. I run rsync to backup my whole disk to another volume, mounted at /backup. The problem is that rsync sees ALL the files as changed, no matter what, and re-writes them every time I run the script, which makes it take a long, long time to run my backup. Here's my backup script: sudo /usr/bin/rsync -av --delete-during --progress --force --exclude='/backup*' --exclude='*proc*' -
<Yonie> does anyone know the command to route a connection?
<stephen-mason> bod: point?
<oklopol> i need to leave now, i'll come back to this in a few hours, if you're still here
<oklopol> cya ->
<bod_> SleepingSloth, yer,. mines the first 1 ,.,. so the 252 bit is a problem? ,.,. we can only change that by accessing his router ,. no?
<bod_> oklopol, bye
<maol> donald_:what is relation between Vendor ID and Device ID with particular Driver?
<SleepingSloth> oklopol bod_ this probem seems way too specific to be a network config problem, but what i was getting at is that replacing the last octet of his ip address with a 1 isnt going to find his router
<bod_> stephen-mason, this channel is family friendly plz do not use acronyms related to inapropriate words
<Tygir> spdf: I click on extra visual effects in that pane and it wont let me, says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<spdf> Tygir, What kind of graphics card do you have?
<stephen-mason> i ment what the flip, its your mind that filled in the rest not my intent
<bod_> SleepingSloth, as i understand it,. a router is assgned an address,.,. say 192.168.2  then a .1 is put infornt of it making it 192.168.2.1   each connection made with this router has the same ip except for the last number which is different , but all the ohter numbers must correspond to the route
<Tygir> spdf: umm...Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100...so i wont be able to do it will i?
<stephen-mason> why cant i download that thing?
<bod_> stephen-mason, just ask your questions and keep it polite please
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  it depends what category network it is on. but the router, even on cat d, could be on any address... 1, 2, 124...
<bod_> stephen-mason, because you are not logged in to ubuntu forums
<stephen-mason> but i did log in? :S
<bod_> SleepingSloth, are you sure,. i swear its not,. or at least its not by default
<stephen-mason> Welcome, StephenMason.
<stephen-mason> 			You last visited: 3 Days Ago at 02:14 AM 			
<stephen-mason> Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0. says so there
<Szeraax> hey, trouble with kde4 and working... It ways that 'genkdmconf-kde4' not found, anyone else seen this?
<bod_> Szeraax, so install it,.,.?
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  it depends on the router
<Szeraax> bod_: its a file
<spdf> Tygir, Hmm, I believe you need to install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<bod_> Szeraax, try asking in #kubuntu
<Szeraax> and it talks about that find in the /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 script
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  and you can usually configure it to be wherever
<Szeraax> bod_: oh, duh
<bod_> SleepingSloth, 1 sec emme try something
<stephen-mason> can someone send me that flash fix file cause it wont let me log in?
<Tygir> spdF: where shall i find that?
<ubuntunut> Is dbus a standard daemon? Or are there people that tend to not use it for one reason or another.
<S> Has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu or any other flavor of linux on a Compaq V3000 model laptop? Please dont link me to som eother page
<Boglizk> FLAC sounds odd (sparkly) in Audacious. Any ideas?
<spdf> Tygir, http://okoye.wordpress.com/2007/10/24/configuring-ubuntu-gutsy-with-thinkfinger-fingerprint-reader-intel4965-card-and-intel-x3100-running-compiz-fusion-working/
<bod_> SleepingSloth, i just thought of something,.,. if you use something i think is called nmap you can check what ip's are being used
<spdf> Tygir, Check there, there's some instructions for getting that particular card working with compiz (and the problems that may occur)
<amitprakash> how do i install man entries for exec and other c++ manual
<Saikumar> hi...how do i install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 7.10???
<Yonie> are my msgs coming through here?
<spdf> Tygir, Just a small bug that's easily corrected
<Boglizk> Saikumar: In the menu
<bod_> Saikumar, System-->admin-->restricted drivers manager
<Tygir> spdf: thanks man for the link, i already have the xserver-xorg-intel
<stephen-mason> it wont let me download the flash fix file?
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  i dont think there is a general networking problem - he can access every website bar one - i think it's much more liekly to be bug 59331, or something similar
<bod_> !patience | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spdf> Tygir, Ahh, try running compiz from a terminal
<Tygir> spdf: how?
<Saikumar> yaa..., System-->admin-->restricted drivers manager.i know this....but i have downloaded form nvidia.com...how do i install this files???
<spdf> Tygir, open up a terminal and run 'compiz' (no quotes)
<bod_> SleepingSloth, true,.,. i was stumped by the no router on .1 though,.,. maybe i deliberately not be here in a couple of hours when he's back
<SleepingSloth> bod_,  heh
<bod_> ;0
<donald_> saikumar: stick to ubuntu .debs as they're easier to uninstall/upgrade
<Boglizk> Saikumar: Just do it with the Restricted Drivers Manager. If you do it manually, you have to shut down X first and then compile/make it.
<bod_> ;) was the one i meant
<S> Which Distro supports Compz the best?
<pewpewpew> that's an odd question
<bod_> yer
<pewpewpew> I don't think you can put it like this
<S> :\
<pewpewpew> But if your sole reason for linux is to have compiz, you are good with ubuntu
<Pici> S: Better to ask in #compiz-fusion. You're not going to get a non biased answer in #ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> Saikumar: What is wrong with the ubuntu drivers for your nvidia
<bod_> oops,.,. dont typer S then press tab 5 times
<S> Thanks mate
<S> Oh my fuck
<bod_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<S> I typed S and hit tab 5 times
<bod_> i told you dont
<S> :p
<bod_> ;)
<S> All it does is list names
<Tygir> spdf: awesome it worked! wahoo! man your good huh?!
<bod_> S, i no
<Tygir> spdf: can i hire you as my personal linux trainer?
<spdf> Tygir, You did the skip checks thing?
<spdf> Tygir, lol, Hire? I do it for free in here..
<Tygir> spdf: yeah i did the skip_checks=yes
<Kibbles> where is the host file placed by default?
<bod_> yer Tygir he's under gnu license
<spdf> Tygir, Cool, check that bug report to find out what kind of media issues you may have
<Tygir> spdf: haha...i just wish i knew a fraction of what you know....another question...why wouldnt i be seeing any themes in the emerald theme manager window?
<Saikumar> donald:yaa....i installed the .debs ..but ..when i restarted...got a message that my moniter was not detected properly!!!
<bod_> Tygir,  you have to download them
<zionpsyfer> Kibbles: /etc/hosts
<mikebeecham> can nayone help with this problem I am having: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682650
<spdf> Tygir, There's a little message at the bottom of the repositories tab that says to run the svn command in terminal
<Kibbles> thanks zionpsyfer
<spdf> Tygir, Do that.
<zionpsyfer> np Kibbles
<spdf> Tygir, Then you can fetch the non gpl'd
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebeecham: Please provide a description of the issue.  Posting blind links is something to avoid
<Tygir> spdf: haha ok...another question...when i closed the terminal where i typed in "compiz
<spdf> Tygir, svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<spdf> Tygir, Enable it from the Appearance menu now
<Tygir> spdf: woops, it did the thing were the titlebars goes missing
<mikebeecham> Jack_Sparrow, it's a tad complicated, but I'll try....
<mavi-> Tygir: add a & at the end to send the command to the background, then it wont quit it when you close the terminal
<donald_> Tygir: get the themes first and try compiz again
<Kibbles> zionpsyfer: thanks again - but that file can't be it. connected to SSH server and it told me that it added the hostname to a host file - which would it be referring to?
<bod_> mikebeecham, thats quite a handfull ur trying to do there,. i dunno what an XBMC is though
<Tygir> mavi- what do you mean?
<mikebeecham> bod_, it's the xbox media center
<donald_> Kibbles: that would be known_hosts file
<spdf> Tygir, Just go into System -> Preferences -> Appearance, and enable the effects in there
<spdf> Tygir, That'll restart compiz
<bod_> mikebeecham, so you want to send a microsft format to linix and vice versa?
<donald_> in ~/.ssh
<spdf> Tygir, and from a terminal do "emerald &"
<mikebeecham> bod_, if thats the description, then yes!
<mavi-> xbmc is mplayer with a GUI
<Kibbles> donald_: thanks.
<mavi-> running on a xbox
<spdf> Tygir, The & causes it to load in the background, independent from the terminal
<bod_> mavi-, lol
<zionpsyfer> Kibbles: ~/.ssh/known_hosts is that file
<Kibbles> zionpsyfer: thanks :)
<mavi-> bod_: its a open source program, not from MS =)
<bod_> mikebeecham, which art of that are you having problems with?
<mavi-> actually its really good
<mikebeecham> mavi-, I thnk you'll find it's a fair bit more complicated than that!
<Tygir> spdf: ahhh ok...makes sense...in the visual effects tab its on "custom", that correct?
<bod_> mavi-, what,. xbox media center is an open source program?
<mavi-> mikebeecham: yeah i know
<mavi-> bod_: yes
<Saikumar> installation of latest nvidia drivers please!!!!!
<mikebeecham> bod_, within xbox, I have set it to search for the linux smb shares....so when I am on linux I can stream fine
<Kibbles> zionpsyfer: arggg the file is rsa encrypted
<spdf> Tygir, Yep, that works, then you can muck around with compiz's advanced settings
<mikebeecham> bod_,  however, when I have booted into windows, the xbox can no longer see the linux shares and does not work
<donald_> saikumar: nvidia drivers work just fine for me. enable restricted drivers and reboot
<mikebeecham> I want to be able to set everything so that when I boot into windows, the linux shares are still available?
<bod_> mikebeecham, you mean booted into windows on the xbox?
<Kibbles> Saikumar: nvidia-glx-new
<mavi-> mikebeecham: you need to share the directories from windows to
<mikebeecham> bod_, on the PC
<zionpsyfer> Kibbles:  Heh, what are you trying to do?
<mikebeecham> xbox is just a recipient of the streaming media from the PC upstairs
<Tygir> spdf: add another one to your tally sheet!
<bod_> mikebeecham, and linux on the xbox?
<mikebeecham> nop
<Kibbles> zion join #kibbles
<mikebeecham> dual boot PC
<Jack_Sparrow> Saikumar: Read the instructions on the nvidia site since you seem intent on going outside the ubuntu driver selection
<mavi-> mikebeecham: just rightclick the directory and chose "share"
<spdf> !binarydriver | Saikumar
<ubotu> Saikumar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tygir> spdf: is there a way to make it so compiz and emerald always load? so i wont have to type those 2 into the terminal everytime
<bod_> mikebeecham, you need to have the linux files on the windows aswell
<spdf> Tygir, Yep, compiz should load up everytime you login now that you set it in Appearance
<mikebeecham> bod...see this is the issue....the folders are actually on a secondary HDD, which have been shared from windows
<neverblue> morning
<bod_> mikebeecham, so just set up so windows can see the files on the linux hard drive?
<mikebeecham> so when I am in linux, they use those windows shares and then send a signal to xbox to pick up those windows shares when I am logged into linux
<mavi-> mikebeecham: as long as the drive/directory is shared both from windows and linux then they will show up
<spdf> Tygir, You'll have to add emerald to the the sessions startup programs (System -> Preferences -> Sesssions)
<mikebeecham> but it's not working!!!
<mikebeecham> hmmm
<mavi-> bod_: hes problem is that his samba shares go away when he boots windows
<neopsyche> Hi Can anyone help me with information on setting up a mirror of my website on my local computer?
<mavi-> his*
<mikebeecham> so within linux, if i right-click on the folder and 'share' then that should sort it
<neopsyche> Is there software for mirroring?
<mavi-> mikebeecham: yes, as long as you run linux
<Tygir> spdf:ahh ok i got it now...thanks again man
<bod_> mikebeecham, your overcomplicating things,. just share both of the folders so you can see everything from linux and windows,. fix 1 problem at a time,.,. remove the xbox from the equation untill you have the sharing sorted
<mavi-> mikebeecham: for the files to be shared in windows, you need to do the same in windiws
<spdf> mikebeecham, are your WORKGROUP's the same in Linux and Windows?
<bentob0x> hi, I'm on Kubuntu 7.10 using Samba.  Do I need to create a Linux user on my machine to be able to share files via Samba?
<spdf> mikebeecham, Also, are the shares named EXACTLY the same?
<neopsyche> anyone?
<bod_> spdf, this is so complicatingly perfectional
<donald_> neopsyche: mirror what?
<mikebeecham> spdf, I think so, yes...I am at work so will need to check when I get home
<bentob0x> neopsyche: have a look at rsync
<neopsyche> donald_: my websites ..
<mavi-> mikebeecham: a solution might be to only add the computers IP as the bookmark and not the folder name
<mavi-> mikebeecham: then you will see all available shares on that computer
<chef_> could someone please tell me what I need to do to get magic sysrq functioning? I'm looking at my /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq file & it's totally blank
<neverblue> bentob0x, u can use the current user, there is a #samba channel as well
<donald_> neopsyche: rsync
<neopsyche> bentob0x: i would like to try to get something that will automatically update every hour or two automatically and only updating the files that are changed / new .. to save bandwidht
<bentob0x> yes rsync sounds right for what you want to do
<bentob0x> add stuff in your cron if you want to do stuff every X hours
<new2linux> can anyone help me with this command<< gksudo gedit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<new2linux> >>
<donald_> new2linux:
<bod_> new2linux, whats wrong with it?
<donald_> new2linux: why would u want to fix that?
<dgjones> bod_, you know that problem you were helping oklopol with, do you know what country he was in,  this could be the explanation of why he couldn't get to one website http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7218008.stm
<neopsyche> can rsync auto update databases/
<neopsyche> ?
<new2linux> it wont let me edit
<donald_> new2linux: why would u want to edit that?
<bod_> dgjones, i appreciate ur enthusiasm il have a look,.,. and no i dont,.,. ty
<mikebeecham> hmmm thats a good point
<new2linux> im reading a wifidoc that says to the information you add should look like this, with your own data substituted.
<new2linux> card ""Atheros Communications, Inc.", "AR5001-0000-0000", "Wireless LAN"
<new2linux>   manfid 0x0271, 0x0012
<new2linux>   function: 6 (network)
<new2linux>   bind "ath_pci"
<FloodBot3> new2linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> dgjones, what contry would be .fi   ?   finland   -- middleeast?
<new2linux> sorry
<bod_> new2linux, use sudo not gksudo,.,. try it
<cwgannon> sarmisak: i get an error when i run that command
<Pici> bod_: no.. finland is not in the middle-east.
<bod_> Pici, i didnt think so,. is it near the mediteranian sea?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: what command are you having him run with sudo.
<dgjones> bod_, .fi is finland, would be classed as europe, its scandanavia
<new2linux> bod, command not found
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, its a gedit
<donald_> bod_: your geography sucks
<cwgannon> haha
<bod_> new2linux, impossible,. u cant not have sudo,.,. paste ur command
<kbrooks> um, is there a way to optimize my connection? because currently ff d/ls at 75 kilobytes/second and i want it to download more faster, like 95 kilobytes/second
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: gksudo gedit ... if you please
<bod_> donald_, im sorry,.,.*cries*
<kbrooks> !gksudo | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, yer,. but sudo should work aswell,.,.no?
<new2linux> sudo gedit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<dgjones> bod_, but i suppose it depends where the websites server was based, rather than where the domain name was registered
<kbrooks> bod_, read above pls
<bod_> kbrooks, i was brainstorming not doubting the command,. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Only if you want to teach him how to break things
<kbrooks> !gksudo > bod_
<donald_> new2linux: u are in Xubuntu. gedit is not installed
<spdf> mikebeecham, I'm using samba with xbmc as well. I don't use windows with it though
<bod_> kbrooks, seriously stop bot'ing me
<new2linux> how do i install gedit?
<donald_> dont
<new2linux> ok
<bod_> sudo apt-get install gedit
<kbrooks> bod_, i got what you said late
<donald_> open a terminal big
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: try thunar as his editor
<bod_> kbrooks, kk,.ty
<donald_> then sudo nano /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<kbrooks> bod_, dont give him that command, there is mousepad.
<moni> !dvd
<chef_> could someone please tell me what I need to do to get magic sysrq functioning? I'm looking at my /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq file & it's totally blank
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bod_> kbrooks, i was answering a question,.,. why shouldnt i give him an answer to a question/
<new2linux> donald, it opened it thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Installing gedit did answer his direct question, but not the answer he needed.
<marfusha> сасите хуй
<neopsyche> can i use rsync still .. if i dont have root access to the server? I only have access to FTP and cPanel
<kbrooks> bod_, you are allowed to suggest alternatives :-) i was attempting to push you toward doing that
<marfusha> убунту гавно
<Pici> !ru | marfusha
<ubotu> marfusha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<donald_> neopsyche: maybe not
<bod_> kbrooks, i thought you were suggesting i shouldnt tell him how to do something,.,. misunderstanding,. sorry
<donald_> neopsyche: since most webhosting companies wont give u rsync
<kbrooks> bod_, np
<chung> hello
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, it would have fixed his problem aswell though,.,. and because gedit is used in many how-to's it will save him the time of remembering what his alternative is
<neopsyche> donald_: solutions?
<donald_> neopsyche: depends what your webhost provides.
<chung_> hello, i'm new to ubuntu
<bazhang> did that guy ever figure out his ip problem?
<kbrooks> bod_, sometimes time saved isn't worth it
<chung_> can anyone help me out
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: It wouldnt hurt you to know the editors of the other desktops either
<bod_> kbrooks, why?
<bazhang> ask away chung_
<donald_> chung_ ask and someone MIGHT answer
<kbrooks> bod_, see what Jack_Sparrow said, thats why
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ok,. my bad,. god you guys are on the warpath today ,.,.;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<donald_> best to know nano or vi. available almost everywhere
<doctorow> I'd like to recursively delete all the files in my home directory and subdirectories that start with "._" -- rm -r \._* doesn't seem to work -- can someone help?
<chung_> i have downloaded amule but i can't connect to the server
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Not on the warpath, but that is how we all learn..
<donald_> chung_ : tough luck. many ISPs block amule ports
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ty,.,. im experimenting with vim
<bazhang> chung_: did you open the requisite ports?
<neopsyche> donald_: is there a tool that will do what rsync does using FTP and login directly to server to pull DB and files that are new / updated?  Because I have FTP and HTTP access .. and am wondering if there is something that can pull the data without having a twin installed on the other end?
<kbrooks> bod_, type :i to go  into insertion mode
<H4ck3rx> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, am i right in thinking vim was the original text editor in times before gui's?
<Pici> doctorow: find ~/ -name "._*" -exec rm '{}' \;
<ferric84> I copied a directory from my local machine to a SMB server.  When i SSH into that server, I cannot see the folder at all, presumably because I don't have the right permissions.  What permissions/ownership do I need to set so I can see the folder?
<kbrooks> bod_, you can type Esc to go back to command mode
<chung_> bazhang: i don't know what you mean by requisite ports?
<zionpsyfer> doctorow: give me a moment to double check the command on my own system.
<donald_> neopsyche: not sure. rsync runs on port 873
<Pici> doctorow: run it without all the -exec stuff first though, to make sure that you are getting the right files.
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> ok
<bod_> kbrooks, ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> doctorow: You want to remove all hidden directories ?
<rinaldi_> is there a cpu/gpu benchmarking program for ubuntu?
<chung> hello anyone there
<doctorow> Pici -- thanks, that's perfect!
<kbrooks> bod_, and :q to quit. :q! to quit without saving
<bazhang> chung: likely you need to open certain ports for that type of app to connect--though as was mention upthread some (many) isp's block them
<bod_> kbrooks, cheers
<bazhang> mentioned even
<Jack_Sparrow> rinaldi_: I have not seen one with any valid output
<dn4> anyone know of a pdf program that can convert the pdf into text?
<chung> bazhang: what i mean is that i don't know how to connect the amule
<bazhang> chung and I just told you what to do--make sure the ports that amule uses are open for it
<chung> how do i do that though, i'm not used to amule
<neopsyche> donald_: if you are still interested i think i may have found solution.. thanks for help..
<neopsyche> http://www.phpmybackuppro.net/
<ibou> hi
<donald_> google is good no?
<bazhang> chung just a wild guess here; you are coming from a windows background?
<new2linux> donald, i wrote what i am suppost to write how do i save it?
<donald_> new2linux: Control O saves the file Control X quits
<chung> i am using ubuntu
<chung> i am used to windows but not used to ubuntu
<chung> i'm a newbie
<bazhang> chung yes or you would not be here in #ubuntu ;]
<bod_> guys,. my dad has a minor annoyance he wants to know the answer to,.,. His step daughter keeps turning his kubuntu off and booting into windows to use msn and imvu and stuff like that,. she's not interested in linux alternatives, only ants the windows ones,. but my old man hates having to keep booting his comp into windows for her,. is there a way to run windows while kubuntu is running,. and switch between the 2,. but still have ful
<bod_> l use of both?
<chung> bazhang: so how do i open the ports then
<dolphin_noel> chung everyone start from some place :)
<edueb> i have a problem with metacity and the title bar that is disappeared. i've already read all the threads on the forum, but all the solutions are not working for me. I think that this problem came out after installing Xfce-desktop but i'm not sure. The strange thing is that everything is working well on my account (that is an admin account) but not in the others. what can i try? thanks in advance
<zionpsyfer> bod_: Sounds like a vm such as virtual box might be what he's looking for.
<donald_> bod_: VirtualBox
<chung> so can you teach me how to connect it then
<zim__> would someone like to help me connect to my wireless router?  Im pretty new to linuxand have read guides to get me to the point where it tries to get dhcpoffer and it always ends with noworking leases in persistent databases
<neverblue> bod_, there is amsn, as a great alternative to MSN Messenger, fyi
<bod_> donald_, zionpsyfer, can you give me a easybility rating,.,. like out of ten how easy r they to install and use?
<bod_> neverblue,  you didnt read the post fully did you,.,.;)
<donald_> bod_ on a scale of 1 to 10, i'd say 12
<Past> hey guys i'm trying to do an fsck to repair all my hardrives from the livecd
<neverblue> bod_, I did, but I thought i might offer what I said as well
<Past> but fsck -A doesn't work
<rinaldi_> zim__: what are you using to connect to the router? eg usb dongle?
<Past> what is the command to check all hard drives from livecd
<Past> ?
<neverblue> bod_, as I knew a few could answer your question 'for what you were looking for'
<bod_> neverblue, we showed her amsn ,. but she prefers msn,.,. women!
<neverblue> !enter | Past
<ubotu> Past: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neverblue> bod_, tell me about it :D
<bazhang> chung do you have a firewall going?
<Jack_Sparrow> edueb: Something to do with the decorator, but the people in #Compiz will know for sure
<spdf> Past, you have to specify the devices.. fsck /dev/hda1 for example
<zim__> its a pci device (marvell chipset, had to use ndiswrapper)
<bod_> donald_, cheers,.,. i might do it for him later
<Past> spdf, but i want to do any available, is there no way?
<edueb> Jack_Sparrow, i'm not using neither compix nor beryl
<zionpsyfer> bod_:  It is pretty easy.  You're basically installing windows.  IIRC there are two options for install, onto a partition on the physical disk, or inside a file inside the linux filesystem.
<bod_> neverblue, 14 yrs old,. and still stubborn,.,. guess she's never gonna grow out of it,.,. lucky us!,,. not ,.,.;)
<rinaldi_> zim__: i have the same type of card and got mine working. i found a v good tutorial. lemme find. 1 min
<dgjones> bod_, there is a msn skin that seems to work quite well for amsn (I don't use - prefer pidgin anyway), but when i looked at it with somebody else they were quite happy with it
<neverblue> bod_, vmware/virtual machines might require a decent system, so you might need to pop some RAM into it
<zionpsyfer> lol donald_
<spdf> Past, not that I recall..
<zim__> rindaldi_ty
<bod_> zionpsyfer, inside a folder sounds better,.,. but i dont want to install windows,,. i want to use the dual boot one
<Jack_Sparrow> edueb: I still think I have seen them handle that metacity issue
<bod_> neverblue, thanks for the heads up
<bazhang> chung: you still looking for assistance?
<edueb> Jack_Sparrow, i'll try to ask there, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> edueb: typing   metacity --replace    do anything
<zionpsyfer> bod_: Hmm, never tried that.  Though I've been considering trying it on this computer as there is a windows partition sitting around only for itunes.
<donald_> bod_: using Vbox to boot the existing windows installation is more tricky
<bod_> dgjones, she wont use it,.,. she complains about every aspect of linux because she  doesnt understand anything about computers,. she's familiar with something and doesnt want to leave it
<bod_> donald_,  but dooable?
<edueb> Jack_Sparrow, it works but not permanently, in fact when i reboot it's like before
<donald_> at 14 and she's like that?
<bod_> donald_, yer!
<neverblue> bod_, also, you could see if MSN Messenger will run under Wine, possibly try #winehq
<donald_> bod_ : i havent done it. friend has. but it asks to be validated again
<Jack_Sparrow> edueb: I wonder if adding that to the startup of the other users would do any good
<chung> bazhang: yes i am still looking for assistance
<rinaldi_> zim__:  can you give me your output for "ndiswrapper -l"
<bod_> neverblue, another problem ,.,. my dad is also stubborn and refuses to have any microsoft product on his linux box
<bazhang> chung then please answer my question upthread
<new2linux> donald tried using wifidoc had no luck any guesses on how i can get my wirless card to work?
<zionpsyfer> donald_: Ahhh, yeah.  The hardware would appear to have changed.
<zim__> rinaldi that is a capitol i or a lower case L?
<neverblue> bod_, well, it is a 'free' M$ product, if that makes him feel better
<donald_> bod_: buy a used laptop for her
<mark_s21> \join #arc
<brobostigon> using win progs on unix, defeats the point of using unix at the start.
<rinaldi_> lower L
<edueb> Jack_Sparrow, i can try that. how can i add it in the start up?
<zim__> thought so
<neverblue> donald_, let her make enough $$ to buy her own, sounds like she could use that :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<chung> bazhang: i don't know wheres the firewall on ubuntu
<cwgannon> ahoy
<donald_> new2linux: u should look at pastebin
<bod_> neverblue, it has 2 very bad letters on it M and S ,. i mentioned msn under wine and he said " *naughty words* why the *naughty word* would i do that?
<cwgannon> does anybody know offhand where amarok stores collection data by default?  (home directory or elsewhere?)
<zim__> rinaldi mrv8000c : driver installed <line>device (11AB:1FAA) present
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall > chung
<neverblue> bod_ gotcha :)
<brobostigon> !firewall | chung
<ubotu> chung: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<donald_> and get the output of tail -f /var/log/messages into there
<_sam_> ~/.kde
<bod_> donald_,  she has her own internet ready comp,. but doesnt use it
<neverblue> bod_, but we did give you quite a few options, I hope that helps
<edueb> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<edueb> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<_sam_> any clue how i can block bittorrent traffic on my linuxbox using firehol?
<bod_> neverblue,  i appreciate it,. now i have another question,.,. if i would have to revalidate windows ,. how do i bypass that,. because you cant validate it twice without removing the other one
<cwgannon> _sam_: thank you
<bod_> donald_, plz read my post to neverblue a few lines up
<neverblue> bod_, bypassing Windows is not a topic we can discuss here
<chung> jack_sparrow and brobostigon: yes but i don't know wheres the firewall on ubuntu, i am using the new version f ubuntu that i have downloaded recently
<bod_> neverblue, can you tell me if it can be done?
<neverblue> bod_, try #microsoft
<bazhang> offtopic
<Gejsajano> all: what means neverblue?
<donald_> not a windows user.. sorry!
<bod_> neverblue,  they'd never tell me
<edueb> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<neverblue> bod_, neither will we
<Pici> !windows | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<bod_> bazhang, sorry stopping now,.,. it started out on topic,.,.;)
<bullgard4> What programming languages besides M4 require to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<rinaldi_> zim__: hmmm ok same as mine. thing is i did this quite a time ago. leeme think
<new2linux> donald,what do u need to know to help?
<Gejsajano> neverblue: hahahhaha
<neverblue> guys, I have it handled, but that
<neverblue> thanks*
<Pici> bullgard4: ask in #programming, this isn't on topic for #ubuntu.
<brobostigon> chang: the firewall is called iptables, but where its install, no idea, but you need to use another prog to configure it.
<bod_> Pici, i was inquiring to windows through vmware on linux,. does that count?
<Pici> bod_: no.
<b4l74z4r> i don't get it, i marked opera for complete removal in synaptic nad when i installed opera again it remembered all my previous settings, how is that possible?
<bod_> Pici,  ok sorry
<rinaldi_> zim__: do you have any output on "iwconfig"?
<zionpsyfer> bod_: You'll probably have to call MS to revalidate if it won't.
<chung> wheres the firewall on ubuntu someone please help me?
<donald_> new2linux: the output of "tail -f /var/log/messages" as you insert the PCMCIA card
<Gejsajano> bod_: odkial si?
<kbrooks> bod_, but we cannot help with bypassing
<Jack_Sparrow> chung: We pointed it out a couple of times now
<zionpsyfer> chung: Try installing 'firestarter'
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<brobostigon> chung: what do you mean,"wheres the firewall"??
<bod_> Gejsajano, what?
<bod_> kbrooks, ok ta
<bullgard4> Pici: You are wrong. Also Ubuntu requires to surround some identifiers by ` and '.
<bod_> zionpsyfer, ty
<bazhang> chung did you read any of the many links people gave you?
<donald_> !pastebin | new2linux
<ubotu> new2linux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gejsajano> bod_: i have think you don`t speak only english
<Pici> bullgard4: Ubuntu is not a programming language.
<bod_> Gejsajano, i think you think correctly
<donald_> zionpsyfer: i think installing a firewall wont help amule run
<zionpsyfer> bod_: no problem, good luck with it.
<Gejsajano> bod_: now yes :)
<chung> bazhang : yes i have read it, what i mean is how do i get to the firewall on ubuntu
<bullgard4> Pici: I did not state stat Ubuntu is a programming language.
<kbrooks> bullgard4, he is not wrong, you are. what is a identifier, i haven't heard ubuntu as a whole require identifiers to be surrounded by ` and '
<zionpsyfer> donald_: Agreed.  I missed that part of the question.
<bod_> Gejsajano, was there something you wanted help with?
<sl_new_guy> hi??
<Gejsajano> bod_: no thanks, in this time i`m ok :)
<Kibbles> ports are opening and closing on my computer. huh?
<bod_> Gejsajano, ok,.,.
<Jack_Sparrow> chung: If you read the link iptableshowto...  you would know... or did you just read the one line in here
<sl_new_guy> can I ask something about "LC-ALL" setting??????????????????????????????
<donald_> Kibbles: better ports than pots!
<chung> jack_sparrow: what one line? i don't get you
<bod_> neverblue, donald_, sorry which one of you said your friend did it?
<sl_new_guy> :)
<zim__> lo no wireless extensions <line> eth0 no wireless extensions <line> wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:off/any <line>mode :managed frequnecy 2.462 ghz (what I set it to because my router is on channel 11) access point: not associated<line bit rate 54 mb/s sensiticity=-200dbm<line>rts thr=2346 B fragment thr=2346B<line>power management:off<line>link quality:0 singnal level:0 noise level:0<linerx invalid nwid:0 rx invalid crypt:0 rx invalid fr
<Suicidal_Failure> Jack_Sparrow: no he definitely didn't read the line in here :)
<antipop> Hello, what programs on ubuntu are similar to WinSCP?
<donald_> bod_ i did
<kbrooks> bullgard4, ubuntu is not a programming language, but m4 is. please join another channel for your query, programming languages are not ubuntu support
<Jack_Sparrow> Suicidal_Failure: Obviously
<Nianbig> ld.so is missing on my system, anyone know how I can install it easily?
<neverblue> bod_, wasnt me, but you can always scroll up :D
<rinaldi_> zim_: use a pastebin for big pastes
<bod_> neverblue, cheers
<chung> do i need any commands for firestarter?
<zim__> its not on this machine
<Nermal> Nianbig, it's probably ld.so.6 on your system
<zim__> im using two at once
<rinaldi_> zim_: ok
<zionpsyfer> !firestarter | chung
<benj3one> I have installed: x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment and ubuntu-desktop
<benj3one> on a colo server. The only way I can connect is ssh. I am trying to be able to either bring up the server GUI or at least open remote Xwindow apps.
<ubotu> chung: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bod_> donald_, can i pm you about it?
<zionpsyfer> gah
<donald_> chung: installing a firewall will not make amule work
<zionpsyfer> chung, it is a graphical application.
<donald_> bod_ PM what? i have no idea how it was validated
<kbrooks> okay, logging out + in
<bod_> donald_, ok cheers
<Nianbig> Nermal: ok, I´m following this guide to jailroot sftp-users, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e28e78a01f4301d2326d181c43a0317d&t=451510... but I get this error message when I´m running ./setup_chroot.sh: -e i cant find your equivalent of ld.so
<chung> donald: so how do i make the amule work then?
<neverblue> bod_, any further discussion, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<benj3one> Does anyone have a link to a simple tutorial for that?
<ene_dene> I have installed program alltray and when I click on some window it wouldn't tray it. Any ideas?
<bod_> neverblue, thankyou,.,. ive stopped now
<rinaldi_> zim_: check the contents of "ls /etc/ndiswrapper/mrv8000c " you should get "11AB:1FAA.5.conf  mrv8000c.inf  mrv8000c.sys "
<zionpsyfer> chung: Have you checked your router to make sure it is forwarding the ports correctly?
<donald_> chung: i dont use amule but i am sure putting a firewall in will make matters worse, not better
<new2linux> donald, it worked for a minute then computer froze and i took out the card and computer unfroze
<brobostigon> chung: open the net ports it needs to communicate with the internet, both on your computer and if you have a router that too.
<chung> zionpsyfer: my first time to go on amule so i don't know everything
<rinaldi_> zim__: also do you use wep encryption?
<donald_> new2linux: looks like u may have to undo the changes to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<zim__> rinaldi there seems to be two conf files11AB:1FAA.5.conf and 11AB:1FAB.5.conf
<chung> brobostigon: where is the net ports on amule?
<zim__> also it is wpa, wep.
<rinaldi_> zim__: what tutorial did you use originaly?
<zim__> rinaldi for which part, wpa or connecting at all?
<zionpsyfer> chung: No worries.  But if you have a router in your house.  You will need to configure it to allow the ports that amule uses.  There are instructions in their wik at: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall
<new2linux> donald, it will only work when i use the tail -f /var/log/messages
<brobostigon> chung: look on the emule website, lookup the ports it uses, and open those on your firewall/router.
<new2linux> donald, i run that tail then unplug my card, then replug it in and it works
<zionpsyfer> chung:  Skip the linux firewall instructions first and work on your router.  If it still does not work, then follow the linux firewall instructions.
<rinaldi_> zim_: for setting up overall, is the tutorial on wifidocs on ubuntu site?
<zim__> no, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<donald_> new2linux: ok. copy the text that is added on the screen as the card is inserted. then use pastebin to show them to us
<bazhang> http://wiki.amule.org/ chung
<rinaldi_> zim_: so you used wpa supplicant?
<antipop> chung, I like much more ktorrent than amule :)
<zim__> yes
<new2linux> donald, ok itll be a bit
<chung> brobostigon: my router is linksys so i don't know how to set it up
<rinaldi_> zim__: ok i used a diff one that works fine for me i think i found it one sec
<donald_> !pastebin | new2linux
<gnurph69> how can i remotely administer an ubuntu box?  VINO is installed and tested, but VNC doesn't seem to work unless somebody is logged in already.
<ubotu> new2linux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> chung you need to actually read that wiki ;]
<brobostigon> chung: lookon the amule website, it has instructions there to setup ypur touter for amule.
<donald_> gnurph69 depends if u have good bandwidth. XDMCP is an option
<DRebellion> gnurph69: ssh
<gnurph69> DRebellion:  i have to have an SSH server preloaded, no?
<donald_> gnurph69 depends if u have good bandwidth. XDMCP is an option
<gnurph69> donald_:  it's on my local LAN.
<rinaldi_> zim__: ok iv kinda got the idea so i cn talk you through if you have time to
<donald_> gnurph69 then u want XDMCP
<Kloss> hi i tried every cd-dvd burning application. but it is not working. Why? see here what K3B shows me as an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54071/
<DRebellion> gnurph69: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<joey[]> I have problem with apt-get, certain package was broken during installation and now I cannot get rid of it and cannot install new packages
<new2linux> donald , do you need me to copy the numbers and everything?
<joey[]> when I do : sudo apt-get install
<chung> brobostigon: what is the website for amule that has instructions to setup my router?
<zim__> rinaldi how long do you think it will take? my schedule gives me about half an hour right now?
<joey[]> I get : http://www.pastebin.ca/884784
<brobostigon> chung: try google
<chung> ok
<antipop> what programs on ubuntu are similar to a WinSCP (SCP (SFTP)protocol)?
<donald_> gnurph69 System > Administration > Login Window > Remote
<DRebellion> !enter | joey[]
<ubotu> joey[]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rinaldi_> zim__: it shouldn't take much time at all
<mavi-> antipop: go places -> connect to server
<unicum> is it standard for rhythmbox, that in >>music<< i can change the order of appearance by clicking on top of a column while within a playlist this is not possible?
<donald_> new2linux: just the text that changed/added on as the card is plugged in
<mavi-> antipop: then chose ssh and you will get a shortcut at the desktop
<zim__> rinaldi allright, if you happen to use aim (or if irc can send messages outside chatrooms {i dont use it much so I dunno}) it would probably be easier that way
<joey[]> my apt-get is broken, how do I remove this package and make my apt-get work again? http://www.pastebin.ca/884784
<rinaldi_> zim__: are you registered on irc?
<gnurph69> donald_:  and in my wildest dreams (sorry, everybody) - there's not an easy way to do this on MS-windoze, is there?
<zim__> rinaldi i dont know, i use trillian and just filled in the fields it asked me for when i decided to come on this irc channel to ask for help
<antipop> mavi-, thank you :)
<chung> i can't find the setup for amule?
<bazhang> chung you read the wiki?
<rinaldi_> zim__: so yuo're not. no worries i wont type too much into here anyways, lets start with removing the old driver and starting from new by using "sudo ndiswrapper -r <name of driver>"
<rinaldi_> zim__: mrv8000c i think
<Kloss> hi i tried every cd-dvd burning application. but it is not working. Why? see here what K3B shows me as an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54071/
<brobostigon> chung: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall
<bazhang> heh
<zim__> rinaldi password prompt and returned to command after that
<dnanar> hi all !
<bazhang> kloss what are you trying to burn?
<new2linux> donald, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54072/plain/
<dnanar> where can i modify the options of the modules launched at startup please ?
<kasr1> in gutsy my objects on the panel (workspace,date&time,..) change their positition after any restart , is there any solution ?!
<rinaldi_> zim__: do ndiswrapper -l and make sure thers nothing there
<zim__> rinaldi nothing shows up
<Kloss> bazhang: data from my external harddrive. just one folder with 2 subfolders. should not be a problem normally.
<rinaldi_> zim__: ok download the driver from here http://downloads.trendnet.com/TEW-421PC_b1%5CDriver%5CUtility_Driver_TEW-421PC_423PI_b1_2.00.zip and extract it
<zim__> rinaldi of note, i will be downloading it and transferring via usb device
<bazhang> kloss you put in a blank cd/dvd first?
<kasr1> in gutsy my objects on the panel (workspace,date&time,..) change their positition after any restart , is there any solution ?!
<Kloss> bazhang: sure.
<rinaldi_> zim__: oh yeh forgot fout that :-$ yes you will
<Kloss> bazhang: i is the first time i try burning with ubuntu.
<dnanar> anyone may help me please ? :D
<bazhang> kloss this is on gnome or kde?
<Kloss> bazhang: but it is necessary now. so can you find sth strange in my error message?
<zim__> rinaldi it isnt going to somehow magically make it not work that I have to do that though right?
<brobostigon> !ask | dnanar
<ubotu> dnanar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DRebellion> brobostigon: he has already asked a question.
<Kloss> bazhang: ubuntu is gnome. but every other burning application did also fail.
<chung> i don't really get Now forward the ports to your computer:
<chung>    1. Standard client TCP port
<chung>          1. Change both Ports start and End to 4662
<chung>          2. In the next field set TCP
<chung>          3. In the field, the last 3 digits of your LAN IP
<chung>    2. Extended client UDP port
<FloodBot3> chung: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rinaldi_> zim__: no
<new2linux> donald , get my paste?
<DRebellion> chung: what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> chung best to read up a bit on port forwarding then
<dnanar> ubotu: well i already asked: where can i modify the options of the modules launched at startup please ? -)
<zim__> rinaldi ok, extracted, im guessing the next step is move them, so I am going to go ahead and start doing that
<bazhang> kloss when you put in the blank cd/dvd did a dialog box come up asking you what you want to do with it?
<chung> DRebellion: i am trying to setup my router to be able to use amule
<Kloss> bazhang: also tried gnomebaker and brasero. :(
<sl_new_guy> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sl_new_guy> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
<dnanar> brobostigon:  well i already asked: where can i modify the options of the modules launched at startup please ? ;-)
<sl_new_guy> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sl_new_guy> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................
<samad909> hi, my sound card was giving output perfectly fine using the OSS mixer but it just stopped doing so, any help
<dgjones> !bot | dnanar
<ubotu> dnanar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rinaldi_> zim__:  go ahead, just put the folder on the desktop for now
<sl_new_guy> heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<RichiH> sl_new_guy: yes?
<sl_new_guy> hi
<RichiH> sl_new_guy: hi
<bazhang> sl_new_guy: stop
<sl_new_guy> i need som help with me ubuntu
<Kloss> bazhang: yes it also did. but i said ignore, cause i wanted to use another application.
<dnanar> dgjones: heuh.. how this can help me please ?
<brobostigon> dnadar: onee possibility is /etc/modules
<RichiH> sl_new_guy: in that case, i suggest you reduce your character count so we can actually read what you say :)
<zim__> rinaldi oh i have no desktop, im using the server release (dont make any comments about wireless servers, its only for personal use.  I am going to put it in my home dir once I get windows to stop being queer about my usb)
<bazhang> Kloss: could you try again and not ignore this time? choose burn data cd/dvd if that option is available
<rinaldi_> zim__: ok then
<chung> whats a Lan Ip?
<Kloss> bazhang: i try
<DRebellion> chung: every computer on your local area network has an IP (internet protocol) address.
<bazhang> kloss you tried? or are going to try?
<samad909> can anyone help me out please, i tried alsa mixer which does not work, i tried oss mixer which worked just a few minutes back and now it does not work, I am using a sound blaster audigy value card
<gnurph69> Donald_:  I've now got an XWindows client(/server et al) installed.  I hit http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/linux/locutus/archives/linux-login-with-a-windows-box-and-xdmcp-15547 to try and figure out how to set XDMCP up, but it's KDE based and I'm using GNOME.  Other suggestions?
<tass1412> is there a possibility to use UUID in
<tass1412> .../etc/crypttab
<brobostigon> chung: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address
<Kloss> bazhang: i now try.
<cyth> my desktop is messed up
<bazhang> okay kloss
<rinaldi_> zim__: just to check, do ndiswrapper -v is the version 1.9?
<chung> DRebellion: so does that mean i put my own ip in
<cyth> toolbars are fine, applications work fne
<DRebellion> chung: into where?
<cyth> but my desktop is blank, no icons, and I can't right click on it
<bkb> what is the login id and passwd? for oem install? what is supposed to do next with an oem install?
<bazhang> bkb why do you want to do an oem install?
<SleepingSloth> are any of the freenode staffers about?
<chung> DRebellion: into my router to make amule work?
<sl_new_guy> i'm soory
<sl_new_guy> sorry
<bazhang> !freenode
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<bkb> bazhang-> preparation for rollout? thats what its intended for isnt it?
<dgjones> SleepingSloth, try #freenode for staffers there
<Kloss> bazhang: it seems to be working. prozess still on 63 % ..... error.... :(
<DRebellion> chung: if you want to forward a port to your computer, then put your computers ip address in, yes.
<zim__> rinaldi sigh, so windows decided to crash on me,  lucky me.  Ill be back after a restart.
<chung> ok
<SleepingSloth> dgjones - the majority of them are in here, according to /who
<sl_new_guy> some bady can help me??
<rinaldi_> zim__: ;-)
<sl_new_guy> it's my first time
<DRebellion> !ask | sl_new_guy
<bazhang> bkb never tried it not sure--perhaps just ubuntu and enter
<ubotu> sl_new_guy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kloss> bazhang: unknown error...shutdown.
<Kloss> what can be done?
<sl_new_guy> drevellion: can you tell me how set LC-ALL??
<cronik> WAS UP MY PEOPLE
<sl_new_guy> i've ubuntu 6.06
<bazhang> kloss this was using k3b?
<chung> what does it mean by the last 3 digits of my ip address?
<bkb> bazhang-> kind of wanted input from enterprise sys admins on how they plan for rollouts?  you use oem install? dhcp address to user or static?
<Kloss> no. the standard programme for burning is brasero. so this was using brasero.
<JediMaster> Can anyone tell me where to find a list of supported printers in ubuntu? I'm building some machines that need a receipt printer, and the majority are serial
<Kloss> bazhang: no. the standard programme for burning is brasero. so this was using brasero.
<cronik> please someone tell me that one day linux will be bigger then ms
<JediMaster> cronik: I'm afraid there's no one "linux" company
<brobostigon> chung: if your IP is 192.168.1.1, then the last three digits are only 1,
<DRebellion> chung: ok, i'll help you figure out your computer's ip address. if you're running linux, open up a terminal and type   ifconfig
<bazhang> cronik: nice thought but offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> cronik: Please see the offtopic channel for non-support conversations
<cronik> lol
<cronik> sorry about that
<DRebellion> !hcl | JediMaster
<ubotu> JediMaster: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cronik> one day "we" GNU will be bigger
<cronik> lol
<Hellow> lol
<cronik> im under the GLP
<cronik> only gor ladies
<Jack_Sparrow> cronik: Please stop
<cronik> for*
<sl_new_guy> JediMaster?
<cronik> ok
<cronik> sorry
<Hellow> I cant believe that there can be more than 1000 people in a chat room at a time
<cronik> can i help anyone
<bazhang> cronik: be prepared to be ex-gpl if you dont stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellow: Your joining put us over the limit.. please leave...  :)  sorry for the ot
<Hellow> lol
<JediMaster> sl_new_guy: ? just asked if there is a list of supported printers for ubuntu somewhere?
<bazhang> haha
<brobostigon> !hcl | jedimaster
<ubotu> jedimaster: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sl_new_guy> no, i'm interesed in set the LC-ALL variable
<JediMaster> ta brobostigon
<Jack_Sparrow> While there is a lull in questions.. I have one.  I need as many cli commands that grep out different problems as I can find for a project..  Please pm me with your best greg...
<Jack_Sparrow> grep
<gnurph69> okay, I can't find instructions anywhere on how to set up XDMCP in Gnome.  Any suggestions, anybody?
<JediMaster> brobostigon: is this a complete list? there's only about 30 epson printers on there, and not a single receipt printer
<sl_new_guy> jedimaster can you write more primitive english? i'm argentinian
<Hellow> rofl really?
<brobostigon> jedimaster: no idea,i think its complete
<samad909> My sound card isnt working, tried alsa and oss both, oss worked till a few minutes back
<Kloss> bazhang: any idea? is a package missing on my system?
<JediMaster> sl_new_guy: sorry, I need to find what printers work in ubuntu
<cronik> sama
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: we have our basic sound help page I can link if you have not seen it
<bazhang> kloss for burning data? are you just burning data and not mp3's etc for audio disk et al
<sl_new_guy> Drebellion: do you understandme? maybe i wasn't clear
<cronik> do you have a desktop or laptop?
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: i checked it
<JediMaster> sl_new_guy: I need to use a receipt printer for a shop, e.g. a serial port Epson
<brobostigon> jedimaster: linux uses cups for printing, have a look on there website too
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: and the troubleshooting secion didnt help
<JediMaster> brobostigon: yes, good point, forgot to check on cups
<DrakeJustice> !afk
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<sl_new_guy> ohhh, sorry i can't helpyou with that
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: it says that it should work by default and it did till i just changed devices from volume control, i changed it back but no avail, the troubleshoot didnt help
<bazhang> Kloss: how about copying the data over to your main drive and try burning from there? that is what springs to mind right now
<Hellow> How do you pronounce Ubuntu?
<SleepingSloth> you-bone-too
<DrakeJustice> any good irc references out there?
<MidasWS> hi, how do i remove the contents+subdirectories of a dir without removing the directory itself in ssh?
<Kloss> bazhang: i will try so.
<rinaldi_> zim__: ok so have you transferred the folder?
<cronik> try to reconfigure your alsa driver
<SleepingSloth> Heartsbane, or, is that just our office joke?!
<bazhang> ubundeux
<Hellow> o, i thought it was like U-Bun-Tu
<cronik> that helped me out with my hp laptop
<bkb> gnurph69-> XDMCP is known to be unsecure over the internet..are you tunnelling the link?
<Hellow> Er, U-Bun-To-U
<DrakeJustice> MidasWS: rm /name/of/dir/* -rf (instead of rm /name/of/dir -rf)
<SleepingSloth> Hellow, oops. sent that ot the wrong person.... maybe thats just an office joke..?
<MidasWS> Thanks Drake
<gnurph69> bkb:  on my local LAN
<SleepingSloth> Hellow, i mean, in our office...
<Heartsbane> SleepingSloth: what?
<Hellow> lol
<gnurph69> bkb:  might have found it.
<Hellow> brb im thirsty
<SleepingSloth> Heartsbane, sorry, over-zealous use of tab key :S
<zim__> rinaldi yeah, just got it voer there and was checking to make sure it actually went
<gnurph69> bkb:  needed to enable remote login...but I don't know if that's all that's required.
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: I'm goint to ask you again: how can I set the LC-ALL variable??
<Lt_Forst> Hi all
<rinaldi_> zim__: do ndiswrapper -v    is the version 1.9?
<cronik> witch
<cronik> can help
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: what did aplay show?
<zim__> rinaldi how do I tell?
<DRebellion> sl_new_guy: i have no idea what you're talking about
<bkb> gnurph69-> remote login or you want to login via ssh? sshd has to be installed
<zim__> rinaldi oh, thats how i tell
<cronik> but i dont think that command work in ubuntu
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: aplay -l shows the card so does /proc/asound/cards
<DrakeJustice> MidasWS: yup
<cronik> to install ssh just run sudo apt-get install ssh
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: lspci also lists the card
<gnurph69> bkb:  needed full screen; VNC didn't work because somebody already has to be logged in for success.  Okay, I just got XDMCP working...now to the real problem.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: IS it hdaintel?
<cronik> or try to see what driver you have by running lspci | grep sound
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: it is a sound blaster audigy value pci card
<zim__> rinaldi utils version 1.9 (a little down) version 1.45
<sl_new_guy> for install ntfs-3g I need to have setted this thre stuff: LENGUAGE, LC-ALL, LANG
<kubrickit> I did a chmod 700 / by mistake and now (obviously) nothing is working. How can I undo that ?
<cronik> theere is a vnc server that let you start a new x session once you log in
<Hellow> back
<Jack_Sparrow> samad909: I have not worked with any of those yet... someone will know
<DrakeJustice> kubrickit: be more careful with the sudo and root accounts... i dunno howto undo that... if you find out tell me... lol
<rinaldi_> zim__:  ok now do "sudo ndiswrapper -i <driver>(which is in the XP directory of the folder you just put in)
<bkb> gnurph69-> you can ssh in with -C -X options then launch  gnome-session,  however be forewarned, somehow it messes up the metacity, something to do with session and gdm borking
<samad909> Jack_Sparrow: alright, i will just try to reboot and then check
<Hellow> Ok, i need to change my email client in 7.04 from Evolution to Thunderbird, how do i do that? Or does it change itself?
<sl_new_guy> because it (ubuntu)doesn't liveme install it
<cronik> why not install the gui version of ndiswrapper
<cronik> go to defaul application
<gnurph69> bkb:  I try to take the KISS method - and this seems to function properly.  :)
<cronik> and set it to be whatever you want
<bkb> kubrickit-> you may have to boot from liveCD and mount the / partition and modify
<rinaldi_> zim__:  i tend to just do "sudo ndiswrapper -i" and then drag and drop the .inf file into terminal
<bkb> gnurph69-> kiss to me is ssh then launch gnome-session
<cronik> yea bhut i dont think you can del the driver from the directory once u install it
<bkb> no fooling around with xdmcp settings
<cronik> but*
<zim__> rinaldi "installing mrv8000c ..." ".../windows xp$"
<Kloss> bazhang: no. did not work. the same error. :(
<cronik> bkb
<bkb> gnurph69-> and having ssh, make it secure'er, workable across the internet too
<kubrickit> bkb: thanks
<tinman> I have a little problem with nmap, much googling show that others have had this problem but no solution -> error  http://pastebin.ca/884839
<rinaldi_> zim__: you selected the .inf file right?
<cronik> you can do that but the sound will not work
<g0tcha> hey guys, with ubuntu 7.10, i changed the port of the ssh and did a portforward on my router, i can ssh to it localy but not from outside my network, anyone can help me with that?
<zim__> rinaldi yeah
<gnurph69> bkb:  lol - to each his own.  Security not an issue.  Now to a different problem:  I'm trying to set up an internal SNORT box; any ideas on how to get SNORT to fire automagically upon bootup?
<bkb> cronik-> nothing new, sound seems to be very problematic in linux anyways
<cronik> set it up  in session
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: do you know who can helpme?? :)
<cronik> gnurph69:
<rinaldi_> zim__: ok good, now do ndiswrapper -l to make sure that the driver is installed and it detects the hardware
<DRebellion> sl_new_guy: i think you should explain your problem more thoroughly
<cronik> set it up in session
<cronik> bkb
<cronik> yes you are right
<g0tcha> anyone?
<bkb> gnurph69-> read up on SNORT and then look into rc.local or init.d
<cronik> but that is not a linux issue,blame all the hardware dev that dont make linux drivers
<zim__> rinaldi: mrv8000c : driver installed <line> device (11AB:1FAA) present
<gnurph69> bkb:  doing that now.  SNORT dox assume a fair understanding of linux to begin with, so I'm at a slight disadvantage, but c'est la vie...been here before.
<bkb> gnurph69-> what do you have in your desktop that requires such powerful tools?
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: ok, what i need is have installed the ntfs-3g, ok?
<rinaldi_> "ls /etc/ndiswrapper " should return just "mrv8000c " and "ls /etc/ndiswrapper/mrv8000c " should return "11AB:1FAA.5.conf  mrv8000c.inf  mrv8000c.sys "  make sure theyre all there
<MohammadBoozary> hi all
<cronik> hi and welcome
<MohammadBoozary> how to can i install persian spell checker in ubuntu ?
<Hellow> Welcome
<cronik> for Open office?
<MohammadBoozary> tnx :)
<MohammadBoozary> yeah
<Hellow> Its a plugin or language file
<Hellow> i think
<crimsun> MohammadBoozary: System>Preferences>Language..
<cronik> have you try looking for it in synaptic
<zim__> rinaldi: yep, just those three too, I am guessing the problem lies in that I had .conf files?  one with an a and one with a b in there last time
<cronik> i dont think you can set it up in OPen office like that
<Hellow> It would be better to look for it on the O.O. web page
<MidasWS> How to i copy all the contents of a certain dir (incl. sub-dirs) to another dir which is on a level below in SHH?
<cronik> you have to download the lenguage pack for open office
<gnurph69> bkb:  I'm setting up a SNORT box for internal monitoring on a remote network (across a tunnel already, so it's local for all intents and purposes); init.d is used for typical daemon packages, no?  Ergo, that's the right place to start SNORT automatically.  rc.local modifies local runlevels, if I understand correctly, and not the best way to do this.
<cronik> ex (cp *.* /my/dir)
<Hellow> I tried to setup a server for a star trek game called Netrek but DaemonII wouldnt start
<rinaldi_> zim__: possibly yes, now to bring up these drivers type "sudo depmod -a " and then "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" it may take a few seconds
<DRebellion> MidasWS: cp -r * ../mydir
<MohammadBoozary> crimsun: how ?
<cronik> yea
<chung> can anyone tell me why everytime i try to shut down and it says fail to shut down?
<cronik> 4got about the -r
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion:but for install it i shout to install "fuse utils"
<DRebellion> cronik: that is not helpful
<gnurph69> bkb:  wait, I have that wrong.  init.d is the directory *if* a service has an entry there.
<krabador> hey people, i've kubuntu gutsy and an audio problem, can you help me?
<samad909> i have lost sound completely, using audigy value card
<zim__> rinaldi: should anything appear when I do this?  depmod took a second and mod probe took a very short time and returned me to the command prompt
<Suicidal_Failure> MohammadBoozary: language-support-fa is a meta package for farsi support
<cronik> dont you have to include the -r for directorys ?
<Hellow> chung: is there a specific error code that it puts out when that message shows up?
<rinaldi_> zim__: no output = good
<chung> i'm not sure
<zim__> rinaldi: allright
<DRebellion> sl_new_guy: sudo apt-get install fuse-utils
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: so for do that i need to set those variables
<Kibbles> anyone feel like a bit of mentorship?
<chung> Hellow : i'm not sure whether it has an error code that auto puts in
<rinaldi_> zim__: do iwconfig . this should give you output on wlan0
<chung> it just doesn't shut down for any reason
<Suicidal_Failure> MohammadBoozary: or just install myspell-fa
<Hellow> To anyone: is there a log file that ubuntu makes when it shuts down??
<zim__> yes, it gives me the same output I entered before (unless im not noticing some change) but I dont really feel like typing it out again
<MohammadBoozary> Suicidal_Failure: after install it, i have spell checker for farsi ?
<Suicidal_Failure> yes
<rinaldi_> zim__: its ok. now did you say you were using wpa security?
<Suicidal_Failure> Kibbles: mentorship?
<krabador> why some times audio starts, sometimes (many many times...) don't? (i've 3 soundcard, i set my soundblaster  live as default, but nothing......the same thing before....)
<Kibbles> Suicidal_Failure: yes.
<krabador> can you help me?
<Arelis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<mohbana> hi guys i need some help
<Hellow> chung: if there is a shutdown log file then it will probably tell why it failed to shut down
<chung> it always fails to shut down
<Hellow> Yes, and it will probably tell why
<cronik> please do not install gnash
<Suicidal_Failure> Kibbles: you want mentoring or wish to mentor someone?
<zim__> rinaldi: yeah.  I would turn it off because every guide I read said to try that first to make sure everything works out allrgiht, but that causes me more problems than it is worth since there are many windows comps connected to it and they all freak out if I change settings for passwords (last time I did that it took 1.5 days works to get them all going again)
<Kibbles> Suicidal_Failure: door #1
<mohbana> i am having problems with audio for some reason after i restarted yesterday i didn't get audio back again. please help, where do i begin?
<Suicidal_Failure> Kibbles: and whats the problem?
<chung> i'll try to find out the error code for you if you want me to and then we can sort this problem out
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: exactly, then "the fuse utils package needs to be reinstalled, but i can't find an archive f or it"
<cronik> mohban:
<Hellow> chung: ok
<Kibbles> Suicidal_Failure: join #kibbles?
<cronik> do you have a laptop
<cronik> ?
<Darksouled> Hi! Do any of you have any experience with Geany?
<chung> for now i have to go
<rinaldi_> zim__: hmm ok because im not sure about iwconfig and wpa but we can give it a try. do gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<DRebellion> !info fuse-utils | sl_new_guy
<ubotu> sl_new_guy: fuse-utils (source: fuse): Filesystem in USErspace (utilities). In component main, is standard. Version 2.7.0-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Hellow> chung: bye
<mohbana> cronik, no i don't please prefix your message with my name my irc flashes that way
<krabador> some audio expert call me in pv, please
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: what that mean??
<jimb0> Hey guys I run ubuntu gutsy on my Acer Ferrari laptop.  At the moment I have dual screen setup working well (samsung 22" flatscreen and 15" laptop screen) i have now got a dell 19" crt i want to hook up and dual tripple screen.  basically my graphics card is a at radeon x700 128mb, i have vga, dvi, s-video outputs.  The dvi is hooked to the flatscreen, the vga is in the crt and the laptop screen dunno what that uses.   How w
<jimb0> ould i go about making the extra vga screen work as a third screen (Extension to the desktop) ?
<rinaldi_> zim__: then add a record like this http://nopaste.org/p/aJtk3wGVR
<zim__> rinaldi: "the program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install gksu" but the apt-get requires net doesnt it?
<Hellow> Is it worth upgrading Ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10?
<DRebellion> sl_new_guy: it is in the 'main' repository.
<cyth> why is my desktop blank?
<b4l74z4r> when i stream radio with rhythmbox, it soesn't update the artist/track info
<cyth> :<
<mohbana> i am having problems with audio for some reason after i restarted yesterday i didn't get audio back again. please help, where do i begin?
<DRebellion> Hellow: of course!
<krabador> mohbana:
<Hellow> DRebellion: what is the difference between the two?
<krabador> mohbana: your number of soundcards?
<gnurph69> hmm...how do I find a file from a command prompt?
<DRebellion> Hellow: 7.10 is improved in every way.
<rinaldi_> zim__: if this doenst work you will probably have to work from your wpa_supplicant tutorial now that you have the right files in the ndiswrapper folder, but we can give a try
<samad909> i am using audigy value and i have lost sound completely all of a sudden, help me
<DRebellion> gnurph69: ls | grep     or     find      or     locate  .....
<Hellow> Brb going to check out this 7.10 disk that i got
<mohbana> krabador, i have onboard sound and sound card and a mic on the monitor on the monitor but should'nt be a issue becuase it initially worked fine until yesterday
<b4l74z4r> 7.04 had a rabid taskbar
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: do you know some body who can write in Spanish??
<zim__> so at this point I just need to follow the wpa supplicant again and make sure its all in place and then try connecting again?
<DRebellion> !es | sl_new_guy
<ubotu> sl_new_guy: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<krabador> mohbana: sudo asoundconf list
<zim__> rinaldi:i kind of have to go
<unicum> is anyone actually reading this - need to ask, because i've not received any answers lately
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion:tank you
<sl_new_guy> DRebellion: good bye
<selim> hi, can someone help me to get a gui based pptp vpn connection working? I've already tried it with network-manager-pptp and kvpnc but both give me some strange modem hang ups when I use the connections settings I've already tried successfully on a windows client
<gnurph69> DRebellion:  got it.  thank you.  I seem to be .... not making loads of progress here.
<luckyone> hello, I am getting ready to build a new machine to replace my current desktop - is there any documentation regarding what I must do to properly move my home server
<rinaldi_> zim__: yes thats about it, give wpa supplicant a try
<DRebellion> luckyone: home server?
<mohbana> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/579
<luckyone> DRebellion: I am an idiot - sorry typed what someone else was saying... My home directory
<kidem> hey im using Firefox and flash isnt working....whats the deal?
<krabador> mohbana: sudo asoundconf set-default-card "yourchoose"
<rinaldi_> zim__: also before you go to make the drievr saved for startup use sudo ndiswrapper -m
<kidem> this is new install
<luckyone> DRebellion: I want to basically copy my entire system to the new machine
<zim__> rinaldi:ok, hopefully it works.  thankyou very much for your help.  I will try to finish it next time I am able to get at my computer.  are you one of the people who are constantly in this chatroom and would you like an update as to whether or not it worked when one is available?  also, what does ndiswrapper -m do for me?
<luckyone> DRebellion: which is probably possible, but I am also going to be upgrading to 64-bit
<zim__> rinaldi: and should I do that now or after it has connected and worked?
<DRebellion> luckyone: well, your home directory should be easy. just copy it across
<unicum> oh well, i shall just ask again: is there a gui for lftp or else.. how can i tell gftp not to encrypt the data channel in an encrypted connection?
<mohbana> krabador, THANKS!!!!!!! ALOT!!!!!!!
<krabador> mohbana: you must restart your system many times for watching if it works or not
<rinaldi_> zim__: ndiswrapper -m make the driver permanent so that you dont have to do that modprobe thing every time
<brobostigon> luckyone: copy /etc too
<mohbana> krabador, again thanks!!!
<rinaldi_> zim_: i am in here often, so give me an update when you're done!
<mohbana> krabador, i don't know what changed it
<krabador> mohbana: nothing :)
<fitztrev> Is getdeb.net a trusted source for downloads?  I just got a package from there and am not sure.
<kidem> Anyone? I thought i installed flash,...but its not working...did i miss something
<Ette> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<zim__> rinaldi: ah ok, so I could do that now (before I forget or whatnot)  thanks again.  I will probably be back sometime around 7:00 pm us central time (when my class ends)
<Jack_Sparrow> kidem: How did you install it
<Darksouled> kidem: Do you have 64-bit cpu and 64-bit Ubuntu?
<brobostigon> kidem: no you didnt miss anything, flash is tempoerily broken
<kidem> the package manager.... gnash-mozilla
<Ette> flash is broken
<Ette> read the topic :3
<rinaldi_> zim_ im in UK so its nearly 6pm for me!
<GuySoft> hey all, i want to move the panel configuration between two identical ubuntu mechines, what folders are incharge of it?
<kidem> so we cant use flash....WOW
<Darksouled> seriously?
<Jack_Sparrow> kidem: Sure you can, just follow the fix on the link
<bkb> kidem-> am using flash, just downloaded it from adobe today, am on 7.10
<zim__> rinaldi: module configuration already contains alias directive.  needs fixing?  I will be at my desk probably from 7 my time until 3 am my time (when I go to work) and possibly be in this forum the whole time if it doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> kidem: I am using it here as well
<kidem>  /msg ubotu flashissues
<rinaldi_> zim_ no that output is fine btw
<zim__> rinaldi:working at 3 am is why i am supposed to be sleeping now (11:30)   anyways, im off.  see you again sometime in the future.
<mohbana> krabador, ive lost my preview when i put the mouse above the audio file any ideas?
<mohbana> jimb0, i noticed that you said you are running an acer ferrari, i own that laptop i am thinkin of installing ubuntu on it aswell have you run into any issues?
<edueb> how can i add startup programs via terminal?
<dubbe> i write this on an acer ferrari!!! woho!
<edueb> how can i add startup programs via terminal?
<krabador> mohbana: mmm
<unop> mohbana, i used to have an acer ferrari and ubuntu ran well on it, except for the innfrared and bluetooth (which could have been sorted out - but i never neeeded them)
<arcticchill360> hey
<mohbana> dubbe, which one? i have 4005 ive read there are issues with the effects is this true?
<DRebellion> edueb: use bum
<chris34> hello all, does anyone know if its poss to install ati drivers for an eax1600pro card on ubuntu 7.10
<DRebellion> !info bum | edueb
<ubotu> edueb: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<cyth> i want blue tooth to make my own wii controlled games, yay
<alekcxjo> hello
<DRebellion> edueb: wait that's gui, sorry
<dubbe> mohbana: i have the 3400... the only prob is the wireless, but it works after some tweeking
<edueb> DRebellion: i tried that but it has a gui
<arcticchill360> heres a question im having trouble mounting my sec. NTFS HDD
<arcticchill360> its on gusty
<unop> DRebellion, he might want to add startup programs to the gnome-session - i dont think bum works there, does it?
<alekcxjo> i've installed xubuntu, but the installation of grub did not success and now, when i lanch my computer, it writes "no operating system". what can i do?
<unop> !grub | alekcxjo
<ubotu> alekcxjo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edueb> DRebellion: i think that if i edit the rc*.d it modifies all the users
<arcticchill360> has ne one tried the new KDE 4?
<arcticchill360> its awsome
<jaggy> how do i open .chm files ?
<dubbe> arcticchill360:  I've tried it a couple of days, hated it and went back to gnome
<unop> edueb, you should use bum or update-rc.d to do that tho
<alekcxjo> ubotu and unop thanks. i know what is grub, but the problem it's that i can nothing write...
<b4l74z4r> sometimes i have to type my password when i install progs thru add/remove and other times i don't, why is that?
<mohbana> unop, do you have the 4000?
<edueb> unop: can i use bum via terminal?
<jaggy> b4l74z4r, sometimes our already root, sometimes not :p
<b4l74z4r> i see
<unop> mohbana, errm, i dont have the ferrarri now, i think it was something like the 3000+ (or something like that)
<chris34> does any1 know how to install ati drivers ?
<jaggy> how do i open .chm files ?
<b4l74z4r> how long are you root after you have typed the password?
<dubbe> mohbana: try!
<chris34> 15min default
<cheesypieces> hello there, does anyone have any idea how to forward ports in ubuntu?
<jaggy> b4l74z4r, euh i think it was 15 min , not sure :s
<jimb0> mohbana, works perfectly
<b4l74z4r> ok, thnx
<cheesypieces> its been done on the router but still not coming through
<gnurph69> jaggy:  from Synaptic, search for CHM and install a compressed HTML reader.
<mohbana> jimb0, which version do you have?
<nareshov> Hey, I noticed that double-tap and scrolling works out of the box on touchpads, howcome?
<jaggy> ty gnurph69
<unop> jaggy, install gnochm
<nareshov> Especially when there are no special lines for synaptics on xorg.conf
<jimb0> mohbana, 40000
<alekcxjo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrObvious> nareshov: Because drivers are improving?
<jaggy> ok unop thnx
<jimb0> -0
<nareshov> MrObvious: howcome I don't get the same thing on debian-testing :\
<unicum> okay, i'll ask another way: which programs except kftpgrabber and iglooftpPRO support non encrypted data channels in an encrypted connection???
<mohbana> jimb0, did you run into any problems especially with the wireless, gfx card and effects, sound and if you have a link to a site which you used can you please give it
<MrObvious> nareshov: Because Ubuntu is better? lol j/k
<nareshov> :D
<cheesypieces> hello there, does anyone have any idea how to forward ports in ubuntu? They've been forwarded on my router but they still seem to be blocked
<jimb0> nopoe
<MrObvious> nareshov: Maybe because there's a big userbase for Ubuntu and they can make specific things like that work. One thing I noticed from 7.04 to 7.10 is they added support for bcm43xx-fwcutter and NVidia 8xxx series cards through the restricted drivers manager. I think because of the huge userbase they can find what the users need and code it in appropriately. Talk about one smart set of developers. :D
<julian7> #cmh@irc.worldnet.net
<mohbana> what does everyone  think of font rendering with Evince Document Viewer 2.20.1 it not as clear as adobe
<zionpsyfer> cheesypieces: If you're positive that everything else is working, try installing 'firestarter'
<zionpsyfer> mohbana: It's indistinguishable from acrobat for me on the sheets my work sends out for inventories
<samad909> my sound is not working, using audigy value card
<_moro_bana_> anyone know a network client for chat
<zionpsyfer> _moro_bana_: You mean something like AIM or MSN?
<chris34> has any1 experience with ati drivers in ubuntu 7.10
<rsk> chris34: _many_
<Tyczek> is there something to backup system partition into image? ( i tested g4l and id won't work)
<_moro_bana_> zionpsyfer: no for a local network
<chris34> hi rsk, i need help getting my eax1600pro card to work
<zionpsyfer> Tyczek: using the right flags, tar can work for quick and dirty.  Give me a second and I'll look up something else..  IIRC, google or some other big name recently released a tool similar to the one in osX
<zionpsyfer> _moro_bana_:  jabber perhaps?
<langnesse> jj
<rsk> chris34: what have you tried?
<JFactor> Does anyone know how I can get my S-video to work on gutsy Hp dv9000
<Tyczek> zionpsyfer, thanks
<edueb> !info repositories
<ubotu> Package repositories does not exist in gutsy
<chris34> ok, tryed ristricted driver and the ati linux driver but none let me use 3d or dual screen
<chris34> also tryed lots of forums "how tos"
<ajricoveri> how can i put the linux logo on framebuffer??? i want it like knoppix boot (and gentoo)
<tbuss> what is a easy to use app for converting a video_ts folder to flv?
<proprietarysucks> ajricoveri: http://mailman.linuxchix.org/pipermail/courses/2004-April/001451.html
<hotmonkeyluv> How can i see how much memory I have on my system?
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: depends on your motherboard
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: oh how can you see how much, sorry I misread
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: free
<P_Kable> I have a buggy player on youtube and others... anybody knows how to fix this ?
<nareshov> did someone message me? screen+irssi scrolled it off
<proprietarysucks> nareshov: type /lastlog nareshov and find out
<nareshov> ah
<hotmonkeyluv> proprietarysucks: so, how do it see it?
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: free
<Zagu> Hello , i have problem ... after installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my Toshiba Satellite Laptop i'm having problems starting it now ... the screen is full of gibberish text and sometimes the laptop doesnt even start and sometimes it boots into linux and then starts to show gibberish again... i tried outputting the signal to an external monitor but then i got "Signal frequency is out of range" FH was...
<ajricoveri> proprietarysucks: thx =)
<Zagu> ...like 400 600 and etc all big numbers while FV stood calmly on 70 hz .... anyone can help?
<nareshov> proprietarysucks: it scrolled past quickly
<infbliss> is it possible to install IcedTea Java environment in ubuntu
<infbliss> ?
<proprietarysucks> nareshov: press page up lol...
<nareshov> proprietarysucks: /lastlog | less didn't work
<nareshov> ah
<nareshov> nice
<rsk> infbliss: sure but it's not supported
<tbuss> what is a easy to use app for converting a video_ts folder to flv?
<proprietarysucks> ajricoveri: understand?
<infbliss> Jsk: thanks for the info
<Leila> hotmonkeyluv:  try typing free in a command line
<P_Kable> I have a buggy player on youtube and others... anybody knows how to fix this ?
<samad909> help me with the sound please, i really need it :S
<nareshov> MrObvious: you're right
<P_Kable> oops
<nareshov> probably
<chhuang> test
<proprietarysucks> tbuss: http://www.google.com/search?q=dvd+to+flv+linux
<zig> hi all, I have a weird problem with "sudo", it asks the password and then hang, then cannot be killed with ctrl+c
<Leila> P_Kable: try using VLC media player
<hotmonkeyluv> proprietarysucks: oh, thanks!
<unop> zig, how did you use sudo there?
<MrObvious> nareshov: Obviously. :p
<P_Kable> Leila, non I need to use firefox
<zig> unop, in any way "sudo -s" for example to get a root shell
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: also check out free -m for megabytes and free -g for gigabytes
<zionpsyfer> Tyczek: Wow, that took a while.  The program I was thinking of is called FlyBack and is similar to Time Machine on OSX
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: also you can run this command: cat /proc/meminfo for other memory information
<bcardarella> If I need to logon as the user 'root' does Ubuntu have a password for that user or is it the same as the super user account that is created during installation?
<Zagu> Hello , i have problem ... after installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my Toshiba Satellite Laptop i'm having problems starting it now ... the screen is full of gibberish text and sometimes the laptop doesnt even start and sometimes it boots into linux and then starts to show gibberish again... i tried outputting the signal to an external monitor but then i got "Signal frequency is out of range" FH was...
<Zagu> ...like 400 600 and etc all big numbers while FV stood calmly on 70 hz .... anyone can help?
<dubbe_> anyone else but i having a hell trying to get digital sound output on a realtek onboard soundcard?
<Tyczek> zionpsyfer, thank you, I'll try it ;)
<proprietarysucks> Zagu: press ctrl-f2 when this happens
<proprietarysucks> Zagu: ctrl-alt-f2 rather
<raden> anyone know of a good linux calendar server software ?
<unop> zig, hmm, you might want to repair sudo - but you need to become root first - does this work - gksu gnome-terminal ?
<unop> bcardarella, use !sudo
<Leila> samad909:  try this page
<hotmonkeyluv> proprietarysucks: cool, I didn't know about all that (obviously). Thanks for the help!
<zionpsyfer> Tyczek: Anytime. =)
<Leila> http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<samad909> Leila: paste
<bcardarella> unop: this is for configuring SWAT. It requires me to logon as root
<zig> unop, what do you mean by repair sudo ? reinstall it ?
<proprietarysucks> hotmonkeyluv: what else would you like to know how to do ? =]
<samad909> Leila: thanks and brb
<Zagu> proprietarysucks: i pressed it and i get gibberish there too
<unop> bcardarella, by default root is prevented from logging on the machine, sudo allows you to become root temporarily - but it asks for your password not root's
<proprietarysucks> Zagu: try ctrl-alt-f3 or f4 or f1
<Zagu> proprietarysucks: tried all the ttys
<unop> zig, aye, reinstall
<hotmonkeyluv> proprietarysucks: how do i hack into the cia mainframe?
<The_entropy> hello everyone, I'm currently on ubuntu feisty, I'm trying to install a newer version of gstreamer than is available in the repos
<samad909> Leila: no avail, already tried allthat
<samad909> Leila: no avail, already tried all that
<The_entropy> is there any way to use the gutsy repositories instead
<proprietarysucks> Zagu: sounds like you have a bad media, did you perform the disk check before installation
<The_entropy> and would have cause problems?
<samad909> Leila: i just tried changing devices and sound went off so i changed it back and it does not work anymore
<Zagu> proprietarysucks: no but the thing is now even windows or linux live cds wont work ....
<zionpsyfer> Tyczek: Oh, before you go.  http://bernaz.wordpress.com/2008/01/19/flyback-a-time-machine-backup-utility-for-linux/
<unop> bcardarella,  sudo -s  - presents you with a root shell
<unop> zig, any joy?
<alecs> hi
<xTheGoat121x> proprietarysucks, is there a way to display the contents of a "cat" command graphically?
<Tyczek> zionpsyfer, ok ;)
<JediMaster> Does anyone know if it's possible to force BIND on a secondary name server to update from the primary?
<alecs> i have some questions... and need help
<proprietarysucks> xTheGoat121x: what do you mean? like a text editor?
<proprietarysucks> alecs: yes?
<The_entropy> alecs, what's the question, just ask
<kidem> (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)  <<< whats this mean??
<strausss> i've got a problem running my CPU fan in ubuntu 7.10
<Rytmis> Having the weirdest issue: optical drive bay won't open. It tries a couple of times and then gives up. Tried pressing the eject button and sudo eject /dev/hdc on cmdline.
<Zagu> So anyone had problems with signal frequency after installing Ubuntu 7.10?
<DRebellion> Rytmis: have you unmounted it?
<Rytmis> I read that there's a lockdoor=0 parameter I can give to the cdrom module, but I can't find a reference to it in /etc/modprobe.d so I don't know where to put it
<Zagu> It's like it messed up the video card or smthgn
<xTheGoat121x> proprietarysucks, well, I was thinking more along the lines of on a panel or something.  My wireless light doesn't turn on when I use Ubuntu, and there are times I need to know whether it's on or not.
<Rytmis> DRebellion: ah sorry, forgot to say: no disc inside.
<strausss> my system log is flooded with messages telling me ACPI: Unable to turn cooling fan 'xxxxxxxxx' 'on'
<alecs> @ jedimaster http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch7/xfer.html
<Rytmis> also, eject works fine before booting the kernel
<unop> kidem, that could mean anything - you'd have to look into the context of the error to try and understand what it means
<xTheGoat121x> proprietarysucks, and going into terminal and typing  "cat /proc/acpi/acer/wireless" can get tedious
<Rytmis> and it works if there's a disc inside, but it's a tad hard to *get* a disc inside when the drive won't open :P
<Leila> samad909: try typing alsaconf in a command line and redo alsa
<proprietarysucks> xTheGoat121x: make a shortcut to it...
<CCleaner> I'd like to get an eggdrop up and running on mIRC from my system. How do I do this?
<DRebellion> xTheGoat121x: make a launcher with that command and set your terminal profile to stay open after command exits.
<Rytmis> dmesg says "irq timeout, status 0xd0 { busy }"
<kidem> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail
<Rytmis> also, "ide: failed opcode was: unknown"
<xTheGoat121x> Yeah, that's true.
<Rytmis> This was not a problem in Feisty.
<unop> kidem, you probably did not use sudo with that command - prefix a sudo
<samad909> Leila: a sec
<Rytmis> or I could JFGI.. sigh.
<The_entropy> other than the fact that the gutsy repositories have newer version of software, is there any radical difference between the feisty and the gutsy repositories?
<zig> unop, in fact I was wrong, sudo hangs even before asking for the password, I'd say it's more a problem with authentification
<DRebellion> The_entropy: newer == improved
<The_entropy> would downloading packages from the newer repository cause problems?
<tyranos> hi
<Pitel> any bluetooth guru here?
<DRebellion> The_entropy: if you're not running gutsy, then yes.
<The_entropy> I'm on feisty but I want a version of a package that's only available in gutsy
<xTheGoat121x> Rytmis, JFGI?
<tyranos> how can i know y my linux crashed ?????
<The_entropy> why would it cause problems?
<Rytmis> nvm I think I found the proper place, booting to test
<Rytmis> xTheGoat121x: Just frigging Google it
<Rytmis> xTheGoat121x: ;)
<alecs> well i need to make a script to edit my routes
<unop> zig, if it hangs before even asking/taking a password - then it's probably a problem with sudo itself, if it were a problem with authentication, you're more likey to see it hang after taking the password
<Rytmis> xTheGoat121x: which is what I did, and this time it seems I found the proper thing to do.
<DRebellion> The_entropy: because the packages are designed for gutsy. stop making excuses not to upgrade and just do it.
<unop> zig, anyway, does gksu work?
<donald_> Pitel: just ask
<alecs> i am moving my laptop through 3 networks
<xTheGoat121x> Rytmis, ahhhh LOL
<zig> unop, I don't have gksu installed in fact
<Assid> gksu acts stupid at times
<The_entropy> DRebellion, I'll upgrade when I manage to completly **** everything up
<The_entropy> we'll see if this does it
<Assid> oops
<alecs> and each net has custom setting ....
<The_entropy> added the gutsy repos to sources.list
<DRebellion> The_entropy: try, sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/sda1
<zionpsyfer> lol
<Arnaud___> Bonjour !
<proprietarysucks> tyranos: can you please not give so much information? you've practically solved the mystery yourself
<xobius> The_entropy, it can broke depends tree
<Flughafen> how can i get either brasero or gnomebaker to burn .m4a files?
<Arnaud___> j'ai un problème avec mon wifi
<DRebellion> !fr | Arnaud___
<ubotu> Arnaud___: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Arnaud___> excusez moi
<The_entropy> Arnaud___, en anglais :)
<Arnaud___> bye !
<DRebellion> Arnaud___: ce n'est pas un probleme ;)
<tyranos> proprietary sucks , actually i want to know if there is a file that gives me information on what lead my computer to shutdown
<Pitel> donald_: 2 problems... 1st: I've greyed out "device class" list in bluetooth-applet, so I can't say my computer is computer (i dont; know, maybe it;s only "cosmetic"), 2nd... how to share my computer internet connection with my mobil? I've read something about pand and bnep, but nothing works.
<andres99977> Hello.I need to help.
<Flughafen> how can i get either brasero or gnomebaker to burn .m4a files?
<proprietarysucks> tyranos: you don't have to type my name out, just type propri(tab)
<donald_> Pitel: too advanced for me. i dont use BT for that
<proprietarysucks> tyranos: the directory /var/log has much information
<unicum> i cannot quit asking until someone at least answers with a "don't know" or something. is there a gui for lftp or can i get my gftp not to encrypt the data channel in an encrypted connection?
<tyranos> proprietarysucks, i m in there right now ,
<tyranos> looking for some txt files
<Animator> join #redmine
<Flughafen> how can i get either brasero or gnomebaker to burn .m4a files?
<Zagu> Hello , i have problem ... after installing Ubuntu 7.10 on my Toshiba Satellite Laptop i'm having problems starting it now ... the screen is full of gibberish text and sometimes the laptop doesnt even start and sometimes it boots into linux and then starts to show gibberish again... i tried outputting the signal to an external monitor but then i got "Signal frequency is out of range" FH was...
<Zagu> ...like 400 600 and etc all big numbers while FV stood calmly on 70 hz .... anyone can help?
<proprietarysucks> Flughafen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141716
<zig> unop, I don't have gksu, any other idea ?
<Flughafen> proprietarysucks, thanks
<The_entropy> DRebellion, I will upgrade when I get some free time but it really doesn't make sense(at least not to me) to upgrade every 6months because you want newer packages for some librairies
<proprietarysucks> Zagu: ssh into your box and setup the xorg.conf
<Leila> Flughafen: If you have the universe & multiverse repositories enabled, the packages you are after are: gstreamer0.8-plugins-universe & gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse. Together, they cover pretty much everything that can be played. You might also want gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg - I'm not sure whether that's pulled in by -plugins-universe or -plugins-multiverse.
<flyinghippo> I'm planning on getting a Dell (don't say anything) AMD64 Laptop, and I'm wondering if Ubuntu 64 will give me any troubles with drivers or compatibility.
<Flughafen> leila, thanks
<DRebellion> The_entropy: come on its not hard, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<proprietarysucks> Leila: I sent him the link
<Leila> Zagu: Try a reinstall.
<donald_> The_entropy : Use Debian then, they are slower to release
<The_entropy> DRebellion, from what I hear that isn't exactly optimal
<d0lph1nK1ng> I LOVE UBUNTU!!!
<proprietarysucks> try gentoo, they don't have releases
<DRebellion> The_entropy: well, if you don't have time....
<The_entropy> donald_, and as such don't have newer packages in their repos
<asizemore> hello ubuntu
<The_entropy> DRebellion, yes but I still want stuff to work
<CCleaner> How do I install an eggdrop on my ubuntu 7.10 ? "have downloaded the eggdrop"
<andres99977> I have a ploblem with the graphic card.I use kubuntu.I installed with live-cd in graphic mode but when I restart.I can't use kubuntu.Safe mode only no graphic mode.
<TangentBuntu> I need to know why my vsftpd is giving me this error
<Zagu> Thank You and Good Bye
<donald_> The_entropy : u want new packages but u dont want regular releases??
<Yonie> does anyone here know how to use ip tables?
<DRebellion> !anyone | Yonie
<ubotu> Yonie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<donald_> flyinghippo : some stuff wont work well on AMD64 like flash and such
<tyranos>  proprietarysucks  , i need to know where to look , which file contains crash information in /var/log/     , because the shutdowns are random , i dont know when it happens . so it s hard to know what caused it in first place
<The_entropy> donald_, you don't understand, I don't want to have to reinstall the OS every time I need new packages
<proprietarysucks> try gentoo
<TangentBuntu> why does ftpd say 500 OOPS: missing value in config file for: anon_root /home/ftp/
<The_entropy> proprietarysucks, I might
<donald_> The_entropy : apt-get dist-upgrade to the new release. keep /home separate. works all the time for me
<Yonie> ok... well im trying to route a connection to a proxy, apparently i can use iptables
<The_entropy> donald_, if by seperate you mean on a different partition, it already is
<Leila> tyranos: Maybe it is a hardware problem like power or memory.
<donald_> The_entropy : so what breaks?
<The_entropy> donald_, didn't try it yet, but from what I've heard it's not reliable, and it's not reversable
<The_entropy> so I didn't want to take the chance
<tyranos> leila: well it happens when too much is going on and at 100 % cpu usage
<sigg345> can anyone help me install these drivers on my OS?
<The_entropy> I guess I'll try it in a couple of days though, I'll be home for a while once I'm done with my finals
<DRebellion> sigg345: as long as your os is ubuntu ;)
<sigg345> no it's fedora 8 lol
<sigg345> =(
<nickrud> The_entropy: reliable it is (as long as you're running ubuntu packages, not crappy 3d party packages), reverseable not
<donald_> The_entropy : it may not be reversable but i havent seen it unreliable.
<whochismo> Good evening, may anyone help me with crontab? i've scheduled a command, but it didn't work, and I don't know why. I'm using the version 7.10
<johnficca> how do I install ndiswrapper for 64 bit Ubuntu? I was told to look in the debain folder for control.modules but there is no debian folder and no control.modules file. What should I do?
<sigg345> i have ati drivers for my video card but I'm not sure how to install them :(
<The_entropy> nickrud, donald_ well I guess I'll try it then
<balbir_> I want to use virtualization in ubuntu.. can some one suggest
<sigg345> ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run is the file name
<TangentBuntu> sigg345: there's a fedora/redhat channel
<whochismo> balbir_: use vmware-server, it's free
<TangentBuntu> iirc
<sigg345> ok i'll try there
<whochismo> help using crontab anyone?
<The_entropy> nickrud, I have some things built from source installed, though I made them into debs so they should be easy to remove from the package manager should they give trouble
<nickrud> The_entropy: did you use envy? or automatix? If so, upgrade is unreliable. Disable any 3d party repos, and probably you should remove any third party stuff you have installed
<donald_> whochismo : what abt crontab?
<nickrud> The_entropy: remove them first
<balbir_> whochismo: for ubuntu how to download/configure
<HorizonXP> hey, somehow i got 2 icons on my desktop when i connected my external drive; any idea how to remove one of them?
<andres99977> Help me I have a ati radeon 2600pro graphic card.My kubuntu installed in graphic mode but when I restart it don't start.
<The_entropy> nickrud, would something like exaile give trouble?
<DRebellion> HorizonXP: move the mountpoints outside of /media
<The_entropy> nickrud, and no I don't use envy or automatix
<nickrud> The_entropy: nearly every case where people have problems have to do with poorly made debs, and checkinstall is notorious for it
<unop_> zig, sorry, i was lagging -- are you a kde user?
<whochismo> help using crontab any1?
<TangentBuntu> I don't think there's a package called vmware-server
<donald_> balbir_ virtualbox
<zig> unop_, yes, it's kubuntu
<The_entropy> nickrud, not poorly made deb, built using dpkg-buildpackage using a debian/ directory provided with the source(not self made or anything)
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<The_entropy> nickrud, looked pretty good
<faclon> Is there a way to install ubuntu studio them on a different distribution for example debian?
<whochismo> balbir_:  you can download the vmware-server installer from their website
<nickrud> The_entropy: ah, sounds much better :) but I personally would remove it, ymmv
<usedandrejected> hi people
<donald_> whochismo : what abt crontab?
<usedandrejected> i've a trouble
<whochismo> donald_: abt?
<whochismo> oh
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<unop_> zig, i think the kde equivalent is kdesu
<_Roman> Hello, can anyone help me, I am using Ubuntu 7.10, I have just upgraded my graphics card from am ATI X300 to an ATI Radeon 3850.  I installed the latest catalyst drivers from ATI.  But there now seems to be no 3d support and compiz performance in terrible.
<whochismo> donald_: i scheduled a command, but it didn't execute, and i don't know why
<TangentBuntu> okay, nickrud my bad
<donald_> what does crontab -e say?
<usedandrejected> i wish copy my lost <7home with an ubuntu live cd
<unop_> whochismo, check your mail
<TangentBuntu> nickrud, do you know anything about vsftpd?
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: you ain't the only one, that's why I have that as a text replace :)
<whochismo> oh, ok
<nickrud> TangentBuntu: no, I've never used it
<usedandrejected> after a bios upgrade, i cannoot acced to my datas
<unop_> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<satrianito> hey.... what is up?
<The_entropy> nickrud, I have 1700 packages installed, is there any way to filter them to see which ones were not from the ubuntu repos?
<zig> unop_, ok there is, but it doesn't work either
<Rytmis> meh, no, lockdoor=0 doesn't seem to help
<unop_> zig, how are you using kdesu?
<whochismo> unop_: i don't have the "mail" command installed
<usedandrejected> but after had mounted /dev/sda4 in /mnt/home
<The_entropy> nickrud, (using synaptic, but wouldn't mind using the terminal if needed)
<HorizonXP> DRebellion: I tried doing that in the volume properties, but it gives me the error about the mount point not allowed having a newline character
<donald_> The_entropy : Synaptic Package manager
<usedandrejected> i cannot rad my datas for an user-trouble
<zig> unop_, in fact, there were a bunch of kdesu processes, I killed, then, then sudo asked me the password once, then it hanged again, now it doesn't ask for the password again
<unop_> whochismo, you can use anything you like -- essentially, you want to read /var/mail/$USER to find out why your job failed
<DRebellion> HorizonXP: then don't put a newline (return) in
<TangentBuntu> I need someone to tell me what to do with my ftpd server, it tells me this error message and I don't know what it means. it's error 500 500 OOPS: missing value in config file for: anon_root /home/ftp/
<usedandrejected> i've also used mount -rw
<nickrud> The_entropy: remove any sources other than ubuntu from sources.list , update, then check the Installed (local or obsolete) under the status button
<usedandrejected> but without no gain
<unop_> zig, how are you using kdesu?
<usedandrejected> any idea?
<The_entropy> nickrud, okay, cool
<HorizonXP> DRebellion: I didn't, it's pointing to /My Book
<zig> unop_, "kdesu somecommand"
<DRebellion> HorizonXP: it should be /My\ Book
<ogre> hey guys. when I'm downloading stuff overnight almost half of the time when i wake up I am no longer connected. it has something to do with network manager I believe. has anyone else heard of this problem?
<lionstone> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 64 and having some major issues- i had an auto fsck when i booted up, which found errors and i fixed them manually. now i'm booted into ubuntu, but firefox won't run nor will synaptic, but everything else seems to be fine. what can i do?
<lionstone> synaptic gives a core dump
<HorizonXP> DRebellion: no dice
<lionstone> and firefox does nothing at all- i type firefox into terminal and don't even get a core dump
<HorizonXP> DRebellion: where am I setting this anyway?
<donald_> lionstone : apt-get install --reinstall synaptic firefox
<unop_> zig, the only thing i can think of then is to reboot into recovery mode and repair sudo with - apt-get install --reinstall sudo kdesu
<lionstone> thanx donald_
<DRebellion> HorizonXP: just mount it on cmd line. connect it up, then   sudo umount /media/<drive> && sudo mount /dev/<drive> <pathtomount>
<The_entropy> nickrud, hmmm 23 packages in there, once I've upgraded it'd be safe to reinclude those sources and reinstall, right?
<HorizonXP> DRebellion: right now i'm right-clicking on the icon that i have, going Properties, Volume tab, then under Setting, typing in the Mount Point field "/My\ Book/
<TangentBuntu> it would be really nice to have my ftp server running by the time my class grades me on it
<unop_> lionstone, reinstall firefox and synaptic maybe?  sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox synaptic
<lionstone> donald_  I get "Reading package lists...Done...", then it segfaults
<ogre> lionstone:  why dont u run another fsck as well
<lionstone> cool
<lionstone> thanks everyone
<Kibbles> zionpsyfer: sorry 'bout earlier
<DRebellion> HorizonXP: also, you might want to mount it in /mnt
<TangentBuntu> argh
<zig> unop_, ah , the thing is that I didn't try to reboot yet, I'd like to not reboot if possible, but I'll try to find a solution, thanks for your help
<TangentBuntu> this is agrivating
<nickrud> The_entropy: I'd give it a case by case thing, some might be in the newer release.
<donald_> pkgdb corrupted?
<donald_> oh dear
<TangentBuntu> does ANYONE know how to use vsftpd?
<cbeaver> Evening
<lionstone> ogre- how do i unmount the filesystem?
<TangentBuntu> that IS an important question, don't refer me to ubotu
<donald_> tangentbuntu : ages ago i used it. man vsftpd helps
<The_entropy> nickrud, hmmm, well there's only a couple of them I need, others I installed at the time but don't need anymore
<nickrud> The_entropy: but thats the right procedure, cutting back to ubuntu, upgrading then adding the outside again. Be sure to check for the proper release from the outside as well
<ogre> lionstone:  sudo umount -a
<lionstone> thanks
<The_entropy> nickrud, and most of those packages I manually installed because I wanted newer versions than the repos
<unop_> zig, you could try logging out and logging back in - or drop down into a virtual terminal and try the same
<The_entropy> nickrud, chances are they'll just be there
<nickrud> The_entropy: true, and you obviously know how to re-add safely
<TangentBuntu> donald_: man vsftpd didn't tell me anything
<ogre> hey guys. when I'm downloading stuff overnight almost half of the time when i wake up I am no longer connected. it has something to do with network manager I believe. has anyone else heard of this problem?
<andrewssss> Hi, I have the following problem: SD harddisk has Ubuntu, HD harddisk has XP. When I deactivate from bios SD, HD boots directly into windows, when I leave both I get to grub and when I deactivate HD, I get an error that sounds like "can't find boot loader"
<lionstone> ogre- i run sudo umount -a and it says device is busy and won't unmount it...
<andrewssss> how can I make ubuntu boot if I don't have HD enabled ?
<usedandrejected> hi people
<donald_> andrewssss : install grub on both HDD
<zionpsyfer> Kibbles: No worries, sorry for going AFK in your channel. =P
<usedandrejected> how i can read and write my datas after a boot with a live cd?
<xTheGoat121x> It seems that Ubuntu is loading ATA drivers for my HDD, not SATA like I thought...
<usedandrejected> i've used also mount -rw, but ubuntu says that i'va not enough persmissions to do it
<andrewssss> but then I lose the Windows boot manager and I can't get into windows
<DRebellion> usedandrejected: prefix with sudo
<bkb> usedandrejected-> you have to mount the partition where your data is
<usedandrejected> ys done
<usedandrejected> but the same
<ogre> ogre:  you can run the command by booting into safemode I think. not entirely sure. let me look it up
<usedandrejected> i've mounted how mount -rw
<usedandrejected> but also they are not accessible
<bkb> !who | usedandrejected
<ubotu> usedandrejected: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lionstone> awesome, thanks ogre
<cbeaver> I'm in trouble, I talked an office into switching from XP to Ubuntu 7.10. Everything works like a dream, except connecting to their mail host's pop3 server ( Cyrus) it connects fine, authenticates, but doesn't like the ack from Cyrus and times out. I tried connecting to my own pop3 server ( Dovecot ) no problems. HELP :)
<DRebellion> usedandrejected: what do you mean by "not accesible"?
<ogre> lionstone:  let me look around for you a bit first
<lionstone> hey thanks so much!!!
<RancidLM> hey all im looking for suggestions.. i want to do some LAMP dev work but don't wanna install php/apache/mysql on my system is there way to do this in a free VM ?
<usedandrejected> that nautilus said that i cannote read the folders for a trouble of permissions
<usedandrejected> and, in the same way, i cannot copy them
<DRebellion> !vm | RancidLM
<ubotu> RancidLM: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cbeaver> anyone ?
<usedandrejected> Permission denied is the leitmotiv
<usedandrejected> any idea?
<xTheGoat121x> Any clue why ubuntu is loading ATA driver for my SATA drive?
<zionpsyfer> cbeaver: I've no experience with cyrus at all.  Have you confirmed this issue on various comps?
<usedandrejected> maybe a "protection" dued to selinux or similar systems?
<ogre> lionstone:  see good thing I looked. it says to run fsck off a live disk. u can put in yr ubuntu install cd and do that. here is the page I'm looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546258
<nickrud> !uuid | xTheGoat121x see the link
<bkb> usedandrejected-> you have to respond with a prefix of my nick.. what have you done to mount the partition?
<ubotu> xTheGoat121x see the link: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cbeaver> zionpsyfer: any windows box connects just fine
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, ooops, if you posted that earlier, sorry I missed it.
<cbeaver> and I can connect to other pop3 servers not running Cyrus
<frojnd> When I try to run lkl I do sudo lkl -l -k /usr/share/dock/lkl/us_km -o /usr/share/doc/lkl/loglkl.txt and in return I get: Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is /usr/share/dock/lkl/us_km. The logfile is /usr/share/doc/lkl/loglkl.txt. unable to find keymap-file: No such file or directory a keymap is required!! run lkl with -k <keymap>  What's with this keymap ??
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x: nope, just sat back down from a cigarette break. <back to work ...>
<usedandrejected> bkb im testing also using sudo nautilus
<usedandrejected> but without no results
<zionpsyfer> cbeaver:  Indeed, and you've tested that multiple linux clients all fail?  Do you have access to the cyrus server?  can you see what errors it's spewing to the logs?
<bkb> usedandrejected-> you have to respond with a prefix of my nick.. or your messages will be missed
<usedandrejected> i've mount like -rw
<donald_> how to respond to one nick without typing the nick itself?
<usedandrejected> bkd i said that i've used mount -rw
<fiXXXerMet> I had a 61GB log created last night, by accident.  I just deleted it, and my disk usage is still at 100%, because of the log file...  Where does rm put it?
<lionstone> ogre- right on, thanks for the advice!
<bkb> donald_-> you can not, you have to specify
<usedandrejected> but without no results
<K_Nine> _Roman: Try running glxgears in a command line to see what your frame rate is.
<donald_> long nicks dont help
<Achoth__> Hello. I'm trying to get a widescreen resolution on Ubuntu, but there is no such option. Is it possible to use widescreen resoultions, or manually enter the resolution wanted (1680x1050)?
<balbir_> any tool to add service in the runlevel
<js_> is it still possible to upgrade from breézy?
<usedandrejected> maybe taht i've found a solution
<js_> using apt
<DRebellion> donald_: use the tab key
<balbir_> I need equivalent of redhat's chkconfig
<cbeaver> zionpsyfer: all clients fail, I even telnet'ed to the the server, got connected fine, user accepted, pass accepted, but 'list' gave me nothing. I don't have shell access to the Curys server, but I had them on the phone all day and he tail'ed my attempts
<ogre> lionstone:  no problem
<usedandrejected> using a "sudoed nautilus" to copy data trhough the partitions
<donald_> aaaaahhhh
<cbeaver> zionpsyfer: Cyrus kept sending 'ack' but ubuntu didn't reply, almost firewall like behavior, in a block kinda manner
<donald_> tab then what?
<donald_> crap
<bkb> cbeaver-> do you have firewall enabled on your box maybe?
<usedandrejected> ok thanks
<usedandrejected> i'll go out
<usedandrejected> see you later
<DRebellion> !tab | donald_
<cbeaver> iptables -L -vn gave me *everything open*
<ubotu> donald_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<usedandrejected> bors
<usedandrejected> bros
<bkb> balbir_-> man update-rc.d
<whochismo> again, does anybody know why crontab doesn't works in ubuntu? (by editing /etc/crontab)
<BlackAuron> hi guys, I have a little problem. I'm trying to compile wesnoth from source code, but when i give ./configure i've a missing library error. the problem is that i've the library ( and the respective -dev version) installed ... http://rafb.net/p/Nks6Qx67.html here you can see the log and dpkg -l list. can someone help me? i can't understand what's the problem..
<cbeaver> zionpsyfer: looks like there isn't a firewall installed by default
<bkb> cbeaver you can setup netcat to monitor what your box is sending and the response it is getting
<zionpsyfer> cbeaver: you checked the firewall settings either via iptables or firestarter?
<donald_> now i got it
<xobius> Achoth__, did you do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<cbeaver> iptables
<Achoth__> xobius, no, but I will now :)
<mado> so ...
<mado> da bin ich wieder ...
<donald_> DRebellion: now i get it
<whochismo> crontab any1?
<cbeaver> I have no problems connection through port 110 to other pop3 servers
<DRebellion> !de | mado
<ubotu> mado: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mado> ich habe mit hilfe von kate ... http://linux.frankenberger.at/Huawei_E220.html ... das erzeugt
<yonie>  hey guys, im trying to manage 2 connections very specifically, the one connection is my adsl throught my NIC, the other is a usb modem, for the first part i want to make my adsl do everything
<xobius> Achoth__, , because I do it and detect the new resolution
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, that really didn't offer much for me.
<cbeaver> zionpsyfer: is firestarter installed and running by default installation ?
<DRebellion> BlackAuron: read the README, you can probably specify the location of libsdl manually.
<donald_> whochismo: why edit /etc/crontab for your own jobs. use crontab -e
<zionpsyfer> cbeaver: No, synaptic/apt-get/aptitude will have it though.
<Achoth__> xobius, oh yeah, I tried it, but the very many choices scared me
<Achoth__> xobius, what should I choose?
<cbeaver> zionpsyfer; ya, but there's no fw atm
<_moro_bana_> my ubuntu cant load, its givin an error,  i can only through safe mode what might be the prb
<xobius> Achoth__, what question do?
<bkb> cbeaver  check this  http://www.stearns.org/doc/nc-intro.current.htm  <-- see the tcp proxy setup near bottom to monitor your system response
<zionpsyfer> cbeaver: It's basically a gui for iptables.  netcat is a good suggestion as well.  Monitor what your box is seeing.
<BlackAuron> DRebellion: no, i cant: the only output of ./configure --help | grep libsdl is a disablesdl-test or something like that
<cbeaver> something is blocking Cyrus's ack msg
<cbeaver> I think
<DRebellion> cbeaver: use wireshark to check
<cbeaver> DRebellion: do elaborate
<cbeaver> :)
<Achoth__> xobius, The very first: "Driver for X-server", there are many choices like tdfx,tga,tseng,vesa... vesa is already marked
<xTheGoat121x> I've been googling and forum-ing... and it seems that my SATA drive is not set properly in Ubuntu.
<xobius> Achoth__, what vcard have you got?
<vehicle> anyone familiar with gwenview?
<DRebellion> cbeaver: wireshark will "sniff" every packet off the wire and display it in as much technical detail as you want, great for someone like you who obviously understands tcp syn/ack etc.
<Achoth__> xobius, vcard=GFX? ATi x1950pro 256mb.
<jtt> can anyone tell me how to convert a .jpg to .odg so I can alter it thanks
<donald_> xTheGoat121x: can u change SATA mode in BIOS?
<xobius> Achoth__, select vesa
 * chisefu skips
<cbeaver> I really need this to work and fast, as I'm close to selling the idea of scrapping ~150 windows workstations, and replace them with Ubuntu 7.10 :)
<xTheGoat121x> donald_, it's definitely not an issue in the BIOS
<misieq> how can i install jdk 6u3 with java-package? it says no matching plugin found, although jre 6u3 has installed flawlessly
<cbeaver> That would be such a victory :p
<xobius> Achoth__, Vesa don't use a resolution > 1024x960
<DRebellion> cbeaver: i think this will help you debug the connection and acks ;)  just,  sudo apt-get install wireshark . its gui
<donald_> xTheGoat121x: try to set SATA to Compatibility mode and see if ubuntu boots
<Achoth__> xobius. Done, but there is still no option for 1680x1050
<cbeaver> DRebellion: I'll give it a go :)
<xobius> Achoth__, you should install the Ati driver
<xTheGoat121x> donald_, it boots fine, I'm in Ubuntu right now.  The issue is with the speeds.
<cbeaver> " I'll be back! " ( spoken witjh a terrible austrian accent )
<cbeaver> :)
<cbeaver> thx for input guys
<vehicle> anyone know a good program to look at the exif settings for jpg's?
<Achoth__> xobius, I have already done that
<DRebellion> cbeaver: heh, no problem.
<zionpsyfer> cbeaver: Good luck with it!  Hope you figure it out and sell the idea. =)
<adelie42> ok, got a weird problem.... and hope someone has some idea of what I am talking about. I have a new computer behind a firewall that uses mac address filtering. the computer still gets an IP address, but isn't allowed to make outgoing connections. however, it does not disallow other computers to connect to it, so I used the machine next to it, which is white listed, and was able to bind a port on the blocked machine to the ssh port on my computer at home. 
<kbrooks> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<misieq> how can i install jdk 6u3 with java-package? it says no matching plugin found, although jre 6u3 has installed flawlessly
<rwohleb> Does anyone know why EXT3 would be corrupted within minutes of install and data copy on a software RAID5? This is on Gutsy.
<rodolfo> hey guys. I am running into problems when trying to install guifications. I've searched for libnotify, libpurple, guifications and all related -dev packages on synaptic and installed them all. everything runs fine after the './configure' command, but when i type make and hit enter, this is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54084/
<adelie42> rwohleb: because you can't run an OS on a software RAID. Were is the driver?  :)
<xobius> Achoth__, I don't know Ati VCard, but  why use vesa driver?
<kbrooks> rodolfo, why are you compoiling guifications
<adelie42> rwohleb: and btw, promise raid cards are software raids too  :) had this problem myself
<Achoth__> xobius, I have no idea, I am a beginner
<rwohleb> adelie42: I've done it before. The /boot is on a software RAID 1 so grub can see it. Only the root fs is on RAID 5.
<xobius> Achoth__, wait me a moment. I will search
<rodolfo> kbrooks: excuse me?
<_moro_bana_> my ubuntu on one box cant load, it gives me a BIOS -thing error but safemode goes
<kbrooks> rodolfo, why are you compiling guifications
<kbrooks> !compile > rodolfo
<adelie42> rwohleb: you had the same setup with fiesty?
<kbrooks> !latest | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<rodolfo> kbrooks: because the file (itself) tells me to do that
<kbrooks> rodolfo, not a reason to do that
<K_Nine> jtt can you do that with the Gimp?
<stefg> rodolfo: just a generic tip: sudo apt-get build build-dep pidgin-guifications should take care that al building requirements are met
<_moro_bana_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kbrooks> rodolfo, there is a package:
<kbrooks> !info pidgin-guifications | rodolfo
<ubotu> rodolfo: pidgin-guifications (source: guifications): toaster popups for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-3 (gutsy), package size 157 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<kbrooks> rodolfo, use it instead of compiling
<xobius> Achoth__, look at this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide  , on the end
<rodolfo> kbrooks: you mean that there is a deb and -ready-to-install vesion of it on the universal repo?
<Achoth__> xobius, will do, thanks
<xobius> Achoth__, at  Monitor detection (1680x1050 Resolution Issue)
<kbrooks> rodolfo, i gave you the package name
<noodlesgc> are there any torrent accelerators? like axel for torrents?
<rwohleb> adelie42: I'm using a Rosewill RC-109 card with RAID functionality (fakeraid), but I'm not using it.
<warchief_ryan> Hello, anyone know why the NetworkManager doesen't work over NX remote desktop?
<kbrooks> rodolfo, and yes
<maxownz> is IEs4Linux the best way to go about getting IE running with Wine?
<rodolfo> kbrooks: hold on im checking this out
<noodlesgc> kbrooks what package are you guys talking about?
<Leila> kbrooks: I just installed IE 6.
<bluefox83> maxownz, it works, but you can also try wine-doors, it has a built in native version of IE that you can install...it may or may not work better for you...
<kbrooks> rodolfo, sudo apt-get install pidgin-guifications or go into synaptic andd search for that.
<rodolfo> kbrooks: but I already have...
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/people/amazing-music-made-just-with-drinking-glasses/ wooow
<kbrooks> rodolfo, so what's wrong?
<rodolfo> kbrooks: all this time trying to get it installed myself and it is available [pidgin plugins] >_<
<warchief_ryan> Anyone used NX?
<rodolfo> stefg, kbrooks: bleh...thank you guys =]
<kbrooks> rodolfo, search for a package in the ubuntu repos first (enable all non-developer repos from software sources), if not there try getdeb
<Leila> Is there any way to set this up so you just read messages and not everytime somone joins or exits?
<noodlesgc> leila what client?
<rodolfo> kbrooks: yup. i will from now on x_x
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: can i disturb u for a sec
<kbrooks> Leila, yes:
<Leila> Xchat
<Leila> Gnome XChat
<kbrooks> Leila, sorry?
<johnficca> I need help trying to get my realtek rtl8185L wireless card working they have a driver on there web site but I just don't know how to install it. help please.
<CoasterMaster> Does anyone here happen to know if there's a program for Ubuntu that will minimize logic tables?
<jamiejackson> is there a way to print screen (screen shot/capture) into the clipboard (like windows)? someone on the forums recommends ksnapshot, but wondering if there's a native (gnomey) way to do it
<brobostigon> !compile | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kbrooks> brobostigon, wrong person
<Leila> Can I set up XChat Gnome not to read log in/out?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: yes?
<brobostigon> sorry
<bluefox83> jamiejackson, same way as windows...
<kbrooks> Leila, ill look
<noodlesgc> jamiejackson, try ctrl+prntscrn
<sayers> jamiejackson, just press printscreen
<jtt> anyone know how to convert a .jpg to .odg so i can alter the original image
<noodlesgc> jamiejackson and alt+prntscrn
<DRebellion> jtt: can you not just alter jpg?
<bluefox83> jtt, open in gimp, re-save as .odg
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: thnks, my ubuntu cant load ,only via safe mode, it gives me bios-error
<DRebellion> :/ what's the error?
<jtt> DRebellion, what product would i use  oo
<jtt> Blue-
<maxownz> where can i find tips on minimizing the RAM Ubuntu uses? my little monitor says 55% is being used by cache and 44% by programs. I have 512mb RAM installed
<jtt> bluefox83, thanks never thought of that
<fx|RabBit> hi guys! if you had 4 sataII hdds with 500gig each would you span a raid 5 via linux sophtware raid, or via anboard controller (if recognized by ubuntu) or via a pciX slot contorller?
<DRebellion> jtt: gimp
<kimmey2k3> Is the adobe flash package still broken?
<jtt> thanks guys for the gimp info
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | kimmey2k3
<ubotu> kimmey2k3: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bkb> maxownz-> umm..if you minimize the usage of ram, what will you do with the remaining?
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/100
<DRebellion> kimmey2k3: apparently, will be fixed for hardy (8.04)
<Leila> jamiejackson: I have take snapshot in accessories.
<ordinary> hello world
<bluefox83> fx|RabBit, whichever is easiest for you...
<Flats> If I mount a ubuntu.iso in Ubuntu, what would I use to start the installer?
<kimmey2k3> Then ill just have to wait
<fx|RabBit> maxownz: linux in contrary to windows allways reservers all of the ram typically and frees it when needed
<bkb> kimmey2k3-> which ubuntu version do you have? i downloaded and installed one today for 7.10 32bit, it works
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: BIOS BUG :timer not connected to.....
<kimmey2k3> 7.10
<DRebellion> Flats: you have to burn the iso to disk and boot of it
<jamiejackson> bluefox83, sayers: that's what works on windows, but not ubuntu, it wants to save it down as png (not the clipboard). noodlesgc: ctrl-prntscrn seems to do nothing
<kimmey2k3> same as you
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: personally, i saty away from hardware solutions unless I have a good backup system. I don't like to be locked to a chipset/manufacturer.
<fx|RabBit> bluefox83:  well that would be the method that provides the fastest working solution gg
<Flats> damn, no way to install from a mounted iso?
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion:kernel panic
<maxownz> fx|RabBit: so don't worry about the monitor?
<ordinary> where are you people from?
<bkb> !who | kimmey2k3
<ubotu> kimmey2k3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kimmey2k3> I had it a month ago and FF get damn slow when i browse sites with flash. So ill pass
<maxownz> ordinary: USA
<ordinary> i live in austria
<kbrooks> !java
<noodlesgc> ordinary USA, Ohio
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<DRebellion> !install > Flats (maybe some other options?)
<sayers> jamiejackson, oh I just saved it then click and drag it into open office
<jamiejackson> Leila: i think this is just a slower way to do alt-prntscrn and prntscrn (same interface in the end, no clipboard)
<fx|RabBit> maxownz: exactly
<anathaniel> hi there any Ubuntu enthusiasts from Bangalore?
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: africa
<sayers> jamiejackson, alt-printscreen only does that window
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb:  well raid 5 actually ought to be backuped enuff XD
<ordinary> i want to connect to an other server but i dont want to be disconnected from the ubuntu server
<ordinary> can somebody help me?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: I don't have any idea how to help, sorry.
<bkb> sayers alt+printscreen works for me to capture current screen
<Jasmin_> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/100
<fx|RabBit> are there any disadvantages in the various mehtods to span a raid5?
<fx|RabBit> lets say sophtware raid or pciX slot card is slower
<fx|RabBit> or in contrary is faster?
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: At home, I can't afford backup solutions for 1 TB. With a hardware RAID card, if it fries I have to find a compatible replacement. That could be bad.
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: thank you, mabe its the bootloader
<noodlesgc> ordinary where are you from?
<cheesypieces> does anyone know how to make xchat gnome join a certain channel on startup?
<ordinary> i live in austria
<bkb> ordinary-> you wan to connect to another server? what is the issue?
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: fair enuff, what if your sophtware raid renders inaccessibel?
<lionstone> ogre- ran fsck with touch /forcefsck, it ran fine, but things are still messed
<kbrooks> I wantn to entirely remove Java. How do I do that?
<DRebellion> _moro_bana_: i would ask again later, someone may be around that can help.
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: on modern hardware, you take very little hit with software RAID.
<jamiejackson> hi sayers, thanks, but i know how the save to png stuff works, and i know how to save to the clipboard in windows. let me ask again: does anyone know how to save a screenshot into the clipboard (a la windows) in native ubuntu? (I'm not interested in saving to PNG, but thanks.)
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: can you just rebuidl it like that?
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: do you need help
<_moro_bana_> DRebellion: ok
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: hmkay i see that ought not be a problem, got fast cpu and much ram
<blackvd> anyone in here no the channel for screenlets support?
<ordinary> yes moro, i do
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: If I have a 3 disk software RAID 5, and one fails, I can shut down, replace the bad drive, reboot, and resync the RAID set.
<adelie42> anyone know how to forward audio from an X11 session over ssh? I get video, but evidently the audio is still played on the remote machine. :(
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: what happens if your sophtware raid crashes can you rebuild that?
<bkb> adelie42->  FREENX can do that
<lionstone> hi, i ran fsck to fix some errors and now firefox and synaptic are broken (synaptic segfaults, firefox doesn't even get that far). what can i do???
<ordinary> i want to change to de.quakeserver.net but i dont want to be disconnected from the ubuntu server
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: lauch the client again it will use ur other nick
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: Define crash. If 1 of 3 disks in a RAID 5 fails, no problem. More than that and you lose the RAID set. In any RAID implementation you can still get fs corruption without a disk failure.
<lionstone> other programs run fine...
<Leila> cheesypieces: X-Chat does that but not X-Chat Gnome
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: if u r on xchat
<ordinary> i am on xchat
<ordinary> but i just use one nick
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: not talking beout hardware failure, but of system problems
<noodlesgc> lionstone, are you fsck is the cause of this?
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: then fill in the 2nd
<ordinary> where?
<lionstone> noodlesgc- everything ran fine until i ran fsck, which found and corrected a bunch of errors, and now i have these problems...
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: software raid as the name says is a sophtware that builds and manages your raid, so what if that sophtware gets f***ed up?
<ordinary> i am such a newb (:
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: if there is FS corruption, you'll run fsck like normal.
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: lauch xchat u will see it
<ordinary> you mean a second window?
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: the Ubuntu alternate CD has software RAID tools
<_moro_bana_> ordinary:yes
<lionstone> noodlesgc- what can i do to troubleshoot / fix ?
<edueb> how can i reinstall gnome?
<ordinary> i see
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: done
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: hmkay i c, thx m8!
<lionstone> noodlesgc: apt-get segfaults, too
<cyzie> hi, i have a gigabyte board with intel chipset, how do i install the 3d driver for my builtin graphic card?
<noodlesgc> lionstone, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic
<ordinary> and how can i connect to an other server?
<lionstone> cool, on it!
<Meiner> hey i need your help, in my console there is no mor deb command
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: it is crucial not to loose those data, if i do i am in serious trouble...
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: np... I'm actually having a problem with software RAID at the moment... rapid FS corruption on a solid RAID set.
<lionstone> noodlesgc- yep that fixed synaptic!
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. Quick question, anybody has good experience with the Hauppauge WinTV PCR-150 tv-card?
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: and any clue yet what causes it to occur?
<noodlesgc> linostone, awesome, do it to anything else thats broken
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: The standard motto for RAID is "it's not a replacement for backups"
<lionstone> cool, thanks noodlesgc! you're a lifesaver!!
<noodlesgc> lionstone, np
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: are u still ther
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: not yet... mdadm doesn't report any problems, but I quickyl get EXT3 errors, the journal aborts, and the FS is remounted read only
<thebigham> how do i install the 3d drivers for intel x3100 graphic card
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: there is a list, click a server and connect, i guess u r done
<noodlesgc> thebigham, what 3d drivers are you talking about?
<thebigham> noodlesgc, someting to get compiz working
<ordinary> most things on linux are more complicated than on windows *rolleyes*
<thebigham> It doesnt work when i set the visual effects to normal
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: more appropriate: click sever ,and fill in the channel name, thats it
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: uhuh and then reboot with fsck?
<brobostigon> ordinary: i am so used to unix, that windows is more complicted to me.
<noodlesgc> thebigham, x3100 is blacklisted, you dont need drivers, you need to unblacklist it
<ordinary> brobostigon (;
<hyperactivecrond> does the main ubuntu.com use drupal for a cms?
<riaal> If I unmount a SATA hdd while the system is running can I just unplug it?
<greywhind> hello - i've got xinit permissions set to allow me to start a new xserver (e.g. for running a game), but when i start one and then later try to quit it, it refuses to be killed, even with kill -9. anyone know what could be wrong, or how to kill something that won't die to a kill -9?
<Mudkipz> riaal, lolwut?
<thebigham> noodlesgc, how do i unblack list it
<zionpsyfer> ordinary: Open up xchat again (assuming you're using xchat-gnome) and connect that one to the server you want.
<bkb> greywhind-> you have to disable it in the config file..an xinit daemon can not be killed easily
<ordinary> when i open xchat again i connect again
<hyperactivecrond> greywhind: ctrl-shift-backspace wont work?
<riaal> Mudkipz: Can I unplug a SATA drive while the system is running? (aka as hotswap)
<greywhind> bkb: can you go into more detail on that?
<ordinary> i'm still here?
<ordinary> yes!
<Jupp3> Hey, still haven't found a solution for the annoying bug/feature in how ubuntu handles fat partitions...
<_moro_bana_> zionpsyfer: he can click sever, join another channel, i think thats what he wants
<ordinary> thx all
<greywhind> hyperactivecrond: not, it just starts taking 100% processor and refuses to quit
<noodlesgc> thebigham, first do this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506744
<_moro_bana_> zionpsyfer: on the same window
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: after a reboot, fsck find serious issues
<phaedra> riaal, If it's eSATA yes...  Not internal though.
<Jupp3> As I copy FILE.EXT to fat partition, it gets automatically renamed to file.ext, and I have absolutely no idea how to disable that annoying behavior
<Mudkipz> yeah...
<riaal> phaedra: okey, cheers
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: sometimes fsck proper exits with odd error codes, and I have to fall back to running fsck.ext3 directly
<br1anwarner> Jupp3: FAT has no awareness of capitalization in filenames, iirc
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: But yet it preserves them
<blackvd> I'm trying to install linux-686-smp or my dell inspiron 6400 but get this erro when running apt-get "Couldn't find package linux-686-smp"? what sources do i need to add? running 7.10.
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: use peoples' nicks ,there is flood here
<br1anwarner> jupp3: strange, eh?
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: If I copy File.ext, it stays as File.ext
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: It seems that only all upper names get automatically renamed
<noodlesgc> thebigham then do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674123
<br1anwarner> jupp3: yep, true.  but if you cp FILE.ext into the same place, it'll nuke File.ext
<br1anwarner> jupp3: ah, i see.
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: sux... tryed checking for hw errors with vmstat and dstat?
<ordinary> _moro_bana_: ok
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: Yes, but the problem is, I have no idea how I can copy it as FILE.EXT
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: eventually those are signs for a soon giving up hw...
<br1anwarner> jupp3: hmm
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: aha, didi u do it, prob solved?
<linkslice> how would I make an iptables rule that only blocks mysql except from a few IP's?  (sorry super newb never used iptables before)
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: Earlier I just wanted to separate some directories visually from each other (with all upper names), but didn't work
<ordinary> _moro_bana_: i've done it, thanks a lot
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: The RAID set reports all green, so it doesn 't seem to be the disks/controller.
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: Worse yet, even if there shouldn't be separation between upper and lower cases when accessing files, some software actually DOES expect all upper names
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: on the same window i guess
<noodlesgc> thebigham this works too http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.10/Issues/Compiz_Fusion_965GM_Incompatibility
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: sux... eventually those are signs for a soon giving up hw... tryed checking for hw errors with vmstat and dstat?
<ordinary> _moro_bana_: no, on an second window
<rwohleb> fx|RabBit: I'll do that now... waiting for fsck to complete
<zionpsyfer> linkslice: Here's some good info: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/28/using-iptables-to-block-brute-force-attacks/
<Star-Wars> Finally
<Jupp3> br1anwarner: Which means that I currently just plug the same usb device to my MorphOS box and rename manually as they should be named, which obviously gets VERY annoying after a while, as that's something, that should imho work ootb
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: YOU CAN ON THE SAME WINDOW
<ogre> hey guys. when I'm downloading stuff overnight almost half of the time when i wake up I am no longer connected. it has something to do with network manager I believe. has anyone else heard of this problem?
<br1anwarner> jupp3: very true.  I ran into that problem with wine a number of times
<Star-Wars> Now
<Star-Wars> Can ubuntu and Windows be ran on the same machine
<jpatrick> !dualboot | Star-Wars
<ubotu> Star-Wars: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DRebellion> Star-Wars: yes
<greywhind> Star-Wars: yes.
<jetscreamer> _moro_bana_: this IS #ubuntu
<ordinary> _moro_bana_: i dont think so, there are no buttons like "server"
<Jupp3> Star-Wars: If you have a CPU that can run windows, yes
<Star-Wars> Thanks
<Jupp3> Or are ok with emulation
<Star-Wars> Now how hard was that D<
<Star-Wars> Seveas.
<noodlesgc> ogre, wireless or wired?
<Star-Wars> grrfle
<Seveas> Star-Wars, I wouldn't push it if I were you
<Star-Wars> =/
<dolphin_noel> urg this is crashing mewhen i'm try to open this whith gliv one single image :X
<Star-Wars> I wasnt pushing
<_moro_bana_> ordinary: there are: press f10 and use the left arrow 3 times
<greywhind> bkb: still there? could you give me some more detail on what you mean?
<bkb> greywhind-> I mis-read you, i thought you have xinet.d
<Mace-Windu> =/
<_moro_bana_> jetscreamer: im i doing something wrong
<Tm_T> Mace-Windu: welcome
<fx|RabBit> rwohleb: wish you success on that!:)
<Mace-Windu> Tm_T: Thanks :D
 * Mace-Windu shakes his cha cha cha
<fx|RabBit> can anybody tell me how to find out what ram i have assembled without having to open the computer?
<br1anwarner> jupp3: still searching
<Mace-Windu> Ima quote basil on this: Ips are liek telephone #'s when u get a new one you have to deal with the crap the last one did with it.
<greywhind> bkb: well... do you have any idea what i could do to kill an xserver started with something like xinit /home/greywhind/ioURT4.1/UrbanTerror/ioUrbanTerror.i386 $* -- :2 that refuses to die when it's told to quit?
<Mace-Windu> Err Bash *
<brobostigon> fx|RabBit: lshw will tell you
<fx|RabBit> brobostigon: THX DUDE
<_moro_bana_> jetscreamer he was trying to open another channel
<bkb> greywhind-> restart the gdm,  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Syn-> i just installed the X-Fi beta drivers per a thread on ubuntuforums.org, and now all I am getting is loud static out of my speakers.  Is it even worth the time trying to get an X-fi sound card working right now?
<blackvd> OK this is driving me nutts. apt cant find linux-686-smp which means I'm missing the repo. Does anyone know where i can find a list of gutsy repos?
<bullgard4> What programming languages besides M4 require to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<greywhind> bkb: i'll try that
<noodlesgc> blackvd just go to System->Administration->Software Sources
<crimsun> blackvd: that package is not relevant for gutsy.  Use -generic.
<hugh> hey, I want to partition a 8G Hard Drive to install a linux OS, how to do that using fdisk? TIA
<crimsun> blackvd: i.e., linux-generic
<noodlesgc> hugh you could boot off a live cd and use gparted
<bullgard4> "smbclient -L MD97600" functions. "smbclient -L Amilo7600" does not function: "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" although smbtree shows it. How to get rid of this error message?
<DRebellion> hugh: has it got any other o/s on?
<Kaja> hugh, if you use cfdisk you know how to do it without help.
<Jupp3> hugh: Can't you just boot from boot cd and use the partitioner from installer?
<proprietarysucks> response overload
<ogre> noodlesgc:  wireless
<sarthor> I use to connect/ browsing my 9300i Nokia from xp via pcsute, What to do for this in Ubuntu??
<hugh> noodle, what if I just can use fdisk
<proprietarysucks> hugh: are you talking about windows' fdisk?
<hugh> DRebelllion, nope, yet
<DRebellion> hugh: just use the partitioner on the livecd during the install process
<noodlesgc> ogre what brand card?
<br1anwarner> jupp3: no luck.  i'm afraid I can't be of any help here.
<blackvd> crimsun: I dont follow? I'm not finding anything from apt-get for linu-generic-smp?
<proprietarysucks> hugh: you don't have to set it up before installing, the installer can take care of that
<ogre> noodlesgc: intel ipw3945
<Steve2922> Is there a way in open office to break the page into two haves with indidual scroll bars like you can in VIM or Word?
<hugh> Drebellion, sorry to say that I'm trying LFS, but not Ubuntu, thsi is my first time using IRC, I don't know how to join LFS-Support at irc.linuxfromscratch.org   ;)
<crimsun> blackvd: no, the package name you should use is noted above:  linux-generic.
<Steve2922> halves*
<noodlesgc> ogre, ogre thats the same card i am using now, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595060
<DRebellion> hugh: what irc client are you using?
<Steve2922> individual* (ok I'm gonna give up spelling)
<hugh> Drebellion, gnome x chat
<DRebellion> hugh: try typing /connect irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<warrend> hi
<jackdaw> hey, i downloaded some software and now i want to compile it but it doesn't have a configure file yet. Can anyone walk me through how to use: aclocal, autoconf etc to make it build?
<miasme> ubuntu noob here, having trouble setting up my internet connection, where do i start? (the google did nothing)
<hugh> tks DRebellion ;)
<Vadi> What's the command to switch default java from icedtea to sun's?
<usser> miasme: wired or wireless?
<miasme> wired
<_Drax> miasme, if you type "ifconfig" what does it say on ip adress?
<DRebellion> jackdaw: so it doesn't have a file called 'configure' in the source tarball? if it has a makefile, just type 'make'. but read the README first.
<miasme> 192.168.183.129
<_Drax> so youre connected through a router ?
<miasme> yep
<jackdaw> DRebellion: nah we're looking at a: Makefile.am and Makefile.in situation
<hugh> DRebellion, oops, there is only me in the LFS-support channel
<sarthor> I use to connect/ browsing my 9300i Nokia from xp via pcsute, What to do for this in Ubuntu??
<blackvd> crimsun: thanks! I'm gonna reboot and see if both procs are recognized
<jackdaw> DRebellion: there's also a config.guess, a configure.in etc
<Achoth__> xobius, when I tried editing xorg.conf I just got a warning after reboot (low graphic mode) and got an option to use 1680x1050 with my screen, when I tried this and rebooted my screen looked like this: http://static.pici.se/pictures/soYcFZZMr.jpg . I've alreday returned it to its previous state, without widescreen. Is there another way to get widescreen to work?
<_Drax> does your router allow your ubuntu computer, are you restricting ports? if you type "ping www.google.com" does it respond?
<raymondjtoth> hi anu one use ubuntu media studio ?
<cyzie> hi, anyone has experience in installing 3d driver for intel onbard card?
<DRebellion> hugh: heh, are you sure you're in the right channel (you could have accidentally created a new one)
<usser> miasme: what kind of internet connection do u have?
<miasme> no response
<miasme> adsl
<usser> cyzie: its installed by default
<Steve2922> does openoffice have an irc channel?
<hugh> DRebellion, that should be the reason, I wonder
<_Drax> no response, then my guess is your router is blocking.
<usser> cyzie: intel driver is opensourced and is included in gutsy by default
<_Drax> can you check logs on the router?
<miasme> nope
<cyzie> usser, but it isnt enabled? cause when i launch googleearth, it cant detect the graphic driver
<_Drax> does the router forward dns ?
<usser> cyzie: weird what video chipset u got?
<miasme> router does not block any new window$ machine though :o
<miasme> dunno 'bout dns
<_Drax> weird.
<_Drax> if you try to "ping 66.249.93.99"
<_Drax> instead of www.google.com
<raymondjtoth> dose any one use ubuntu media studio edition
<raymondjtoth> ?
<d0uglas> Hi. I'm grabbing a copy of Ubuntu for my brother whose computer I don't have access to yet and I can't remember if he's got a 64 or 32 bit chip. To save me bandwidth, can i just grab the 32 bit and if he has 64 bit just apt-get the 64 bit kernel? or do the different isos have different software packages intended for the different chips
<cyzie> usser, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
<hugh> DRebellion, I don't know how allocate the 8G drive, actually I just need a swap and the rest. are you able to give some hints?
<DRebellion> miasme: try   dig www.google.com
<crimsun> d0uglas: 32-bit is always safe.  There is no straightforward procedure to replace a 32-bit system with a 64-bit one live, however.
<johnficca> where does ubuntu keep its .ko files?
<_Drax> have you tried your internet connection without the router between?? just to count that out.. ?
<miasme> _Drax, same no response
<DRebellion> hugh: you sure, try joining #lfs-support on the other network
<freepenguin> hello men
<crimsun> johnficca: meaning kernel modules?  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/
<raymondjtoth> dose any one use the free sound editor beta version of it in ubuntu?
<raymondjtoth> cant rember the name of it thwo
<xobius> Achoth__, could you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<d0uglas> crimsun: by live do you mean with the live cd install or the text based one gives me a kernel option?
<sarthor> I use to connect/ browsing my 9300i Nokia from xp via pcsute, What to do for this in Ubuntu??
<hugh> joining #LFS-support
<crimsun> d0uglas: I mean "a running system".
<miasme> dig said "timeout"
<_Drax> miasme, try without the router
<usser> cyzie: pastebin the output from glxinfo
<d0uglas> gotchya. okay, thanks man.
<miasme> can't do that :x
<_Drax> cant even try?
<_Drax> :P
<DRebellion> hugh: no, lowercase
<crimsun> d0uglas: i.e., there's no foolproof way to non-destructively replace a running 32-bit Ubuntu system to a 64-bit one.
<miasme> there's this wonderfull wall with an ethernet port
<miasme> that's all
<raymondjtoth> any here use the free sound editor can rember the name thow
<raymondjtoth> ?
<miasme> grouped building connection
<hugh> joining #lfs-support
<d0uglas> understood
<_Drax> miasme, yea, just connect the cable in the wallsocket
<_Drax> :)
<_Drax> no router heh
<miasme> did that :x
<Achoth__> xobius, certainly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54100/
<miasme> router is somewhere beyon that wall :o
<_Drax> ahh
<brkopac> hey guys i just installed the 7.10 server of install for ubuntu on my laptop, and hp dx6653ca and i'm sitting on that terminal trying to install some packages but it doesn't seem to want to connect to the INET, it configured the dchp properly during install, any ideas?
<brkopac> sitting on the*
<cyzie> usser, http://pastebin.org/17420
<miasme> and sysadmin is a random computer-techie that comes only when the whole thing dies
<raymondjtoth> howi save a sound edited file in mp3 i made with the new beat free sound editor
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> for ubuntu
<xobius> Achoth__, your monitor have 1680x1050 ?
<rsk> not ubuntu realated i think
<kekkk> I have a problem using freeNX to connect to my laptop using vnc over ssh. it loads the !M screen but then says 'Opening password file failed'. There are no errors in the nxserver log. I can ssh to the machine fine and even connect to :0 using vnc-viewer. any thoughts?
<Crazy_Andy> How do I get my screen resolution to stay changed?
<miasme> is there any linuw distro good at solving network issues?
<miasme> something light :x
<miasme> (please say DSL)
<xobius> Achoth__, in the 1rst mode you set "1680x1680"
<igors> hi all..i've installed Enlightenment in my Ubuntu, its ok...but when i chosse Gnome in login window it doesn't work, its like an infinite loop..the desktop start to appear and stop!
<blackvd> I'm lost I ran sudo apt-get install linux-generic and installed it. But when I run cat /proc/cpuinfo I still get 0 for proc? I have a dual core 1.86
<crimsun> blackvd: did you reboot after apt-get completed?
<blackvd> yep
<Ballena> does anyone here use office: mac?
<crimsun> blackvd: likely a missing class, then.  Have you confirmed the symptom with a Hardy Alpha 3 desktop CD?
<blackvd> crimsun:nope i didnt knwo this was a problem till i stumble on it in the forums
<prc320> miasme I said DSL as well!
<cyzie> usser, any idea?
<blackvd> would really like to have my proc working correctly
<miasme> \o/
<zionpsyfer> igors:  Did you install from synaptic?
<raymondjtoth> usser can you help me a sec with a problem
<raymondjtoth> ?
<miasme> will try to see if DSL can connect
<miasme> running out of battery on the lappy
<ene_dene> my nautilus is eating 80% of my CPU, why?
<miasme> will be back
<dubbe> good morning
<blackvd> crimsun: if its a missing class ...doesnt that just mean i need to edit a config file?
<Achoth__> xobius, lrst mode?
<crimsun> blackvd: if by "config file" you meant "kernel config and then recompile", then yes.
<raymondjtoth> blackvd you use the free sound editor can rembername thow
<xobius> Achoth__, Modes		-> "1680x1680" "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "
<crimsun> blackvd: and by "kernel config" I don't mean ".config", I mean kernel source.
<blackvd> ugh
<blackvd> i dont wanna mess with all that
<SliMM> what's the slovenian ubuntu channel?
<blackvd> in the forums everyone just did sudo apt-get install linux-686-smb then rebooted
<xobius> Achoth__, your Monitor have 1680x1680?
<Achoth__> xobius, no, it has 1680x1650
<Achoth__> xobius, no, it has 1680x1050
<xobius> Achoth__, then delete the 1rst Mode
<mrashley> Would anyone happen to know if it's possible to get a GM965/GL960 (intel x3100) working with compiz fusion and still have video?
<Achoth__> xobius, I just delete the entire "Modes...." row?
<xobius> Achoth__, No wait me a moment I'm pastebin it
<chester_martins> someone knows how can i manage my casio calculato (USB) in Ubuntu, or by VirtualBox??
<chester_martins> please...
<Petengy> hi to all
<Petengy> someone here was able to install ubuntu 64bit on a DELL XPS M1730 ??? and if yes .... HOW ???
<xobius> Achoth__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54102/
<xobius> Achoth__, look athe modes line
<Mace-Windu> Allright guys
<Mace-Windu> Thanks for your help.
<Mace-Windu> ^^
<Achoth__> xobius, I see, I'll do that too
<Jakerz> Does anyone know a good irc client for Ubuntu?
<pine> xchat very nice
<Jupp3> irssi? :)
<johnficca> crimsun: thanks
<xobius> Jakerz, I use xchat
<Petengy> Jakerz:  xchat
<brobostigon> Jakerz: pidgin, it does irc, and more
<Achoth__> Jakerz, X-chat is good if you want GUI, irssi is good if you want CLI
<Jakerz> Ill try Xchat and irssi, pidgin doesn't have many options for irc.
<Jakerz> Thanks
<Petengy> no one could explain me how to install ubuntu on my laptop ???
<cyzie> usser, any idea?
<brobostigon> Jakerz: but thats why i like pidgin, its simple,
<dioca13> petengy I'd like to tell you !
<Achoth__> Petengy, insert the CD, start with it, press the "install" icon on the desktop and follow the instructions
<mrashley> Jakerz: Xchat is good. Much easier than pidgin in my opinion.
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any virtual surround sound software that can work in Ubuntu?
<Petengy> Achoth__:  ok ok I tryed everthing was possible WUBI too but no way..... freezing boot process and blank screen... and vista does'n make me able to create a partition....
<asymptote> #cisco
<dioca13> Right!
<mrashley> Is it possible to get a GM965/GL960 (intel x3100) working with compiz fusion and still have video?
<dioca13> you've make partion by VISTA
<Achoth__> xobius, I tried doing what you did and rebooted, but there is no diffrence
<Boglizk> My sound has started to act up when playing with Firefox (flash) or an audio-player. But not with mplayer.
<Petengy> yes but vista doesn't create the partition on the unallocated free space I have created
<Jupp3> Boglizk: Maybe they use different audio systems?
<Boglizk> I only have one soundcard.
<crimsun> Boglizk: gutsy?
<Boglizk> yes
<crimsun> Boglizk: are you using alsa directly?
<xobius> Achoth__, wait me a moment I will do some changes
<Boglizk> crimsun: I think so.
<Boglizk> But i haven't changed anything since yesterday, when it worked fine.
<xirdneh> hi there, i have a laptop with the livecd ubuntu, im trying to backup things before installing in to another laptop they are both connected to the same network but samba doesnt see the other laptop, neither does windows see ubuntu, but both of them have internet access and connected to the same network
<crimsun> Boglizk: does closing all other audio apps before starting Firefox to view a Flash applet work?
<Boglizk> I tried that.. No effect. Unless theres some application (non-audo) thats doing it.
<bcardarella> When I install the Samba package (Ubuntu 7.10 Server) it fails to create the /etc/samba directory along with the smb.conf file. Is there a reason why?
<Boglizk> The sound is working fine, its just sounding like 50 kpbs
<Petengy> are some boot settings to add during the cd live startup process (boot) to try on my laptop, I'd like to start live cd but the process freeze..... I tryed noapic but nothing
<crimsun> Boglizk: are you referring to quality-wise?
<Boglizk> yes.
<Boglizk> Its sparkles or whatever you want to call it.
<brobostigon> skips
<crimsun> Boglizk: what level is PCM set to?
<Boglizk> crimsun: No idea, where do i check that?
<alexande1> hi, what's the command to print the name of the shell you're currently in?
<crimsun> Boglizk: using any mixer utility, e.g., amixer, alsamixer, aumix, the speaker icon in the upper right corner of the top panel in GNOME, ...
<E_Data> are there any ubuntu /gnome equivalents to the KDE program "Krita"?
<tokok> hey ppl do anyone know in how many hours ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4 will be available?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any virtual surround sound software that can work in Ubuntu?
<Martian> Is the virtual rms program accurate? According to it my linux-generic package is non-free?
<crimsun> Tetracomm: there's a lot of third-party stuff.
<Jordan_U> E_Data, I assume you know that krita can e used from within Gnome?
<Boglizk> crimsun: The sound level is 100% percent, if thats what  you were meaning.
<xobius> Achoth__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54104/
<crimsun> tokok: there's no ETA.
<brobostigon> totok: three months
<Petengy> does anyone how to force ubuntu live cd to start on my laptop ???
<Tetracomm> crimsun: I haven't found anything, could you name one?
<Petengy> please :(
<crimsun> Boglizk: too high.  Try decreasing it to < 50%.
<tokok> brobostigon: no, the date is today
<Achoth__> Petengy, have you selected CD to boot first in BIOS?
<crimsun> Tetracomm: OSSv4 provides one.  Be aware that it wholescale replaces Ubuntu's current audio base.
<E_Data> yes Jordan_U i just dont like running them because the ones that i have tried run slowly
<brobostigon> totok: final release is three months away
<xobius> Achoth__, I change the  Section "Monitor" and "Screen"
<Boglizk> crimsun: Wow, that worked. Thanks alot
<Tetracomm> crimsun: Anything else then?
<tokok> brobostigon: read my message once again, i did not said anything about final release
<johnficc2> how do I list all of the modules that are in use right now?
<brkopac> i just installed the server version of ubuntu onto my laptop, and it can't seem to get to any of the respoitories it just throws "temporary failure resolving <repo>"
<brkopac> and i know the inet is good
<brobostigon> totok: i misread sorry
<crimsun> Tetracomm: LADSPA plugins, alsa-lib config, etc.
<Jordan_U> E_Data, Unless you are *very* strapped for RAM you shouldn't notice a speed difference between running QT apps in Gnome vs KDE
<E_Data> its virtually impossible for me to run windows and running it virtually sounds like a lot of work so i need an ubuntu equivalent to photoshop cs3
<johnficc2> and how do I stop ndiswrapper from starting on boot?
<Martian> E_Data Did you try GIMP?
<bastid_raZor> E_Data; gimp
<E_Data> yes i dont like gimp
<Stephmw> E_Data: then there's nothing else close
<Achoth__> xobius, I see no diffrence :o
 * E_Data cries
<Jordan_U> E_Data, What types of things do you need to do?
<maxownz> i just installed IEs4Linux and none of the IE windows show the menus across the top... can't see the navbar or anything
<E_Data> text, special effects, basically forum signature stuff
<thebigham> Hi everyone, flash doesnt seem to work on firefox
<straus> could anyone help me with configuring my PCU fan in Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10?
<Jordan_U> E_Data, It is not true that there is nothing else, depending on what you need to do you may like inkscape for instance
<E_Data> go to macromedia.com thebigham and download the package
<Petengy> Achoth__:  yes, the cd run , I can choose in the startup menu and I have tryed the stdandard start and the safe graphic mode and settings "noapic" at the startup, but nothing to do
<xobius> Achoth__, Modeline "1680x1050" 146.25 1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089 in Monitor section
<Martian> !flash | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Martian> It's broken.
<ipx> maxownz: what if you press alt?
<xobius> Achoth__, only  Mode "1680x1050" in setcion screen
<b4l74z4r> in ubuntu, many menus only have a close button so the changes you make in it happens "on the fly", if you use the X in the window corner, are the changes you made discarded?
<Factory|TyraeL^> seek team 1.3 pv me :)
<thebigham> Martian, thank you, but i think i installed the other flash player, not the one from adobe. How can i get rid of it?
<xobius> Achoth__, can you see them?
<alexande1> I have a .bash_profile in my home directory, but it isn't being read, I think or at least isn't working
<alexande1> any idea why?
<straus> My system logs are flooded with 'Unable to turn cooling device 'xxxxxxxx' 'on'", can anyone direct me to any sites regarding this
<johnficc2> how do I list all of the modules that are in use right now?
<Martian> thebigham, it's called GNASH. That's about all I know.
<Achoth__> xobius, not really, but I'll paste that entire xorg.conf in mine
<straus> My system logs are flooded with 'Unable to turn cooling device 'xxxxxxxx' 'on'", can anyone direct me to any sites regarding this
<Midnigh2Toker> how do i stop the 7.10 liveCD from starting bluetooth services? it boots untill that point and then hangs infinitum
<bcardarella> Is there a way to regenerate the default smb.conf file?
<xobius> Achoth__, ok
<Jordan_U> E_Data, Try Xara and inkscape for vector graphics, you may find you prefer them to Photoshop since it's a raster graphics editor primarily ( unlike illustrator )
<xobius> Achoth__, copy the old xorg.conf before
<Jordan_U> John_R, lsmod
<John_R> ?
<E_Data> where can i get inkscape in .deb format?
<Jordan_U> E_Data, Just install it with Applications -> Add / Remove
<Jordan_U> E_Data, Or synaptic / apt
<straus> gMy system logs are flooded with 'Unable to turn cooling device 'xxxxxxxx' 'on'", can anyone direct me to any sites regarding this
<DRebellion> E_Data: sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Achoth__> xobius, It took an aweful lot of time to load Ubuntu, but there is no diffrence in the resolution.
<seon> i did ssh-keygen -t dsa and after i want to do ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub fileserver01, i have a question , i answered yes and after i have a message failed to add the to the list... and a prompt with password:
<E_Data> k got it, next question while im here, is ubuntu designed specifically for low end systems? because i dont get any performance boost out of it whether i use my pentium 4 w/ 512mb DDR or if i use my 2.8Ghz Dual core w/3 GB DDR2 800
<xobius> Achoth__, wait me a moment
<Martian> Night
<johnficc2> how do I get a script to run at boot as root?
<DRebellion>  [19:40] [DRebellion(+ei)] [2:#ubuntu(+JLcfnt 2,5 #ubuntu-unregged)] [Act: 1,3,4,5,6]
<DRebellion> argh, sorry.
<DRebellion> E_Data: linux is very efficient no matter what specs you throw at it
<K_Nine> BTW I just found out that mIRC works fine with wine. With mIRC you can reduce the size of the join and part messages and you have more option choices. They say you have to register, but if you don't it still works.
<Jordan_U> !boot | johnficc2
<ubotu> johnficc2: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xobius> Achoth__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54107/    betwen 63-70 number lines
<e66> hello room
<yigal> I am compiling some code and want to use both of my CPUs to do this what cflag option do I use?
<e66> is there any screen capture as video type program in ubuntu ?????
<[BT]JaC> hi there
<wweasel> I have a bit of an odd partitioning dilemma and would like some advice. My comp has a 40GB drive and a 250 GB drive on a SATA PCI controller. The 250 GB therefore cannot be booted by the bios. I would like to have my entire root partition exist on the 250 gb partition, and use the 40 GB one for GRUB and other OS's. a) Does this make sense? and b) How should I go about setting up grub? To put the /boot folder on the 40 GB drive too?
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<D|2> i just tried restarting ubuntu and it wont load up.. it gets stuck on a screen flashing an underscore
<Achoth__> e66, yes, gtk-recordMyDesktop
<Jordan_U> e66, Yes try Applications -> Add / Remove when looking for GUI apps ( make sure you have it set to show all available applications )
<e66> Achoth__:  Thanks a Looot
<e66> Jordan_U:  I better use apt-get
<e66> Jordan_U: But The name is necessary. ;)
<Jordan_U> e66, Whatever you prefer, ( 'apt-cache search' for searching )
<drgonzo00000> when i type ctrl alt F1, I get a black screen instead of the terminal. It worked the first time I did it, but never after that. Any suggestions
<wweasel> or, at least, can someone advise me as to how to partition to make all boot related files on one hda partition, while my root partition will be on hdb?
<buzzard> wweasel, putting boot on the 40gb should work - but i'd recommend mounting / on their as well - then mount /usr /var /home... (all big partitions) on your 250gb
<netgear> can anyone tell me what to install to be able to watch dvds? i have gstreamer plugins installed and enabled restricted software from sources
<K_Nine> wweasel have you tried Qparted
<DRebellion> drgonzo00000: try f2 to f6
<Jakerz> When I download Unreal3.2.7 and try to open it, it says: Cannot be opened. No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<yigal> I am compiling some code and want to use both of my CPUs to do this what cflag option do I use?
<Jordan_U> wweasel, Are you sure you don't mean that you want a separate /boot or /home?
<nickrud> wweasel: I would think you should only have to install the grub mbr on the hda, grub should find the / on the sata no problem.
<DRebellion> !dvd > netgear (read the pm from ubotu)
<wweasel> K_Nine: GParted
<drgonzo00000> DRebellion: nothing happened
<e66> Jordan_U:  I  am not much familiar with GUI. Just  trying to make a tutorial for my localhost web application.
<wweasel> Jordan_U: separate /boot, and make sure that GRUB is installed on hda (not the drive i'm putting the root partition on)
<netgear> DRebellion: thanks
<K_Nine> wweasel both exist
<Jakerz> Anyone know what the problem is? Or how I can open .exe files?
<wweasel> K_Nine: I know, i'm telling you what i'm using. doesn't matter though.
<D|2> any ideas why ubuntu wont start up?
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<K_Nine> Jakerz that sounds like a windows executable. Try wine.
<wweasel> I'm thinking now whether I should simply make my 250 GB drive the /home folder.
<nickrud> wweasel: that would be an elegant solution
<pine> jakertzz. files .exe are for windows arch
<Jordan_U> Jakerz, Not all .exe's can be run ( They are applications made for windows after all, not Linux ) but you can try running them with an application called 'wine'
<Jakerz> Hm alright thanks Ill look for a different version then
<D|2> afte changing some sound settings i restarted and now ubuntu wont start up.  im using 7.10.  it just gets stuck on a black screen with a flashing underscore
<DRebellion> D|2: what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f7
<bkar> D|2-> waited long enuff? like 10 mins?
<pine> Jakerz, there are executable binaries for linux though, called .deb or .rpm
<D|2> nah i havent waited 10, like 5 max
<D|2> several tries
<b4l74z4r> i'm trying to find the bookmarks file for opera (opera6.adr), i searched for it and it turns out that there's an opera6.adr in two locations: /usr/share/opera/ and /usr/share/opera/locale/en/ - why is the file in two locations?
<K_Nine> D|2 Is there a way to fix the Grub from the install disc?
<Jordan_U> pine, packages are not exactly 'executable binaries', and that's a good thing :)
<D|2> DRebellion nothing happens when i do ctrl alt f7
<K_Nine> b4l74z4r One may be for you and the other for all users.
<buzzard> D|2 do you see any output at all during boot?
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<ToddEDM> hey guys, how do i install a .bin file?
<pine> well not exactly but they are compiled and ready to be launched for installation
<ToddEDM> google earth is a .bin file
<DRebellion> ToddEDM: try   chmod +x <file.bin> && ./<file.bin>
<D|2> no buzzard, comes up with my emachine logo screen then goes into this flashing underscore screen
<K_Nine> ToddEDM try a google search
<robert_> can I restrict port 5900 to be accessed only by 24.73.111.20[2|3|4|5] ?
<ToddEDM> K_Nine:  what is this channel for?
<robert_> (using iptables)
<K_Nine> ToddEDM Google Earth is in the repros.
<DRebellion> K_Nine: please don't direct users to google like that, it completely defeats the point of this channel.
<ToddEDM> no kidding
<K_Nine> ToddEDM For people who can't find things in google.
<ToddEDM> wrong
<singlesun> another issue.... just finished installing on my wifes pc, but her usb wireless adapter is not connecting to our network... it sees networks, even unsecure networks... it just fails to connect.... anyones thoughts?
<Achoth__> xobius, it works perfectly, thank yo very much for your help :)
<mrashley> Is it possible to get a GM965/GL960 (intel x3100) working with compiz fusion and still have video?
<DRebellion> singlesun: have you checked the output from 'dmesg' ?
<D|2> bkar how long do i need to wait
<buzzard> D|2 you may need to run linux from a live cd and reinstall grub - do you remember what you changed before the problem
<xobius> Achoth__, are you Egyptian?
<Achoth__> xobius, No, Swedish, why?
<singlesun> DRebellion, no i have not.... you want me to plug in the adapter and try and connect to a network then run that from bash?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, People who have tried to solve there problem on their own first but are unsure or unable to do so ( ideally :)
<DRebellion> ToddEDM: you should install google earth like this:   sudo apt-get install googleearth
<bkar> D|2-> waited long enuff? like 10 mins? or possibly more, emachines are known to be slow
<K_Nine> ToddEDM chmod +x file.bin
<K_Nine> ./file.bin
<xobius> Achoth__,  the nick I supposed that
<DRebellion> ToddEDM: but to do that you would need the medibuntu repo.
<pine> anyone tried a program called denyhosts ?????????+
<drgonzo00000> anyone know how to manually adjust brightness I tried: sudo echo 22 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness but I get the error Permission Denied
<DRebellion> pine: yes, it works fine.
<pine> ok i have a q
<ToddEDM> whats medibuntu?
<Achoth__> xobius, oh, it's just something random I thought up when trying out some MMORPGs' ^^ again thanks for the help, cya
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ToddEDM> ahh
<D|2> nothing really buzzard
<ToddEDM> thx
<D|2> just some sound settings
<pine> DRebellion, once i get an ip add in my hosts.deny
<pine> DRebellion, i manually remove it but it will show up after 30 again ?
<johnficca> ok here is the deal, I installed the proprietary driver for my wireless card the card is an realtek rtl8185L. Ok so I got the card going using the install scripts that they have but when I reboot I have to run this script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54112/ all over again. Is there a way i can get this to run at boot?
<DRebellion> pine: i don't understand your question, sorry, could you rephrase it?
<DRebellion> !boot | johnficca
<Jordan_U> drgonzo00000, That is a misleading problem caused by using sudo in that way, you may want to join #ubuntu-classroom so I can explain without flooding the room here :)
<D|2> lmfao well it looks like its booting now, i realized a u3 smart drive was plugged in.. was prolly trying to boot off that lol
<ubotu> johnficca: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<johnficca> I need someone to look at the script
<pine> DRebel,  ok denyhosts adds ip numbers that are trying to brute force throuh ssh
<johnficca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54112/
<buzzard> D|2 - :)
<drgonzo00000> Jordan_U: I'm there
<DRebellion> pine: yes...
<pine> DRebel,  It will add them in a file called hosts.deny
<DRebellion> pine: yes...
<singlesun> DRebellion, i have a huge output from dmesg.... i will put it in a pastebin in a minute, i have to go back to that computer
<pine> DRebel,  so if I remove thie particular ip numbers from hosts.deny. THen that ip can log in again right ??
<buzzard> maybe reorder booting devices in the bios
<DRebellion> pine: yep
<pine> DRebel,  but once I remove it , it will pop back up again in hosts.deny
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<mrashley> Is there a place I should go to ask about video questions?
<b4l74z4r> is there any way i can copy and paste files with nautilus instead of the terminal?
<DRebellion> pine: it does, or you think it will?
<DRebellion> mrashley: what is the question?
<b4l74z4r> i mean the file browser
<pine> DRebel,  no It does I tried it
<mrashley> DRebellion: Is it possible to get a GM965/GL960 (intel x3100) working with compiz fusion and still have video?
<pine> DRebel,  so how do I remove it ??????
<Skrux> hi
<Skrux> do anybody know how to quit the (adress not verified) of the msn nick ?
<pine> DRebel,  Im thinking that denyhosts reads some file with recent login failures somewhere
<pine> ive tried to empty auth.log
<__mor1> Hi folk
<DRebellion> b4l74z4r: yep, just right-click and select copy
<b4l74z4r> i want to copy a file to a different location, can i do that without using terminal?
<DRebellion> mrashley: no idea
<pine> and theres also /var/lib/denyhosts/
<pine> any ideas ???????
<DRebellion> pine: nope, sorry.
<Skrux> do anybody know how to quit the (adress not verified) of the msn nick ? 'cos they didn't send me a verify message
<b4l74z4r> DRebellion, I did that but the paste option is greyed out when i try to paste it into a folder
<Skrux> x((
<DRebellion> pine: lemme take a look
<__mor1> need your help please... I need your /usr/lib/libXm.so.3 32-bit!  That's because I am installing a citrix client on my 64-bit gutsy, but it dislike my 64bit libXm.so.3
<__mor1> So, would you please send me that file?
<Skrux> any idea ?
<DRebellion> pine: is the ip in any of the bad sounding files in /var/lib/denyhosts?
<DRebellion> pine: if so i would try removing it
<rendero> hello, anybody knows the way to show a long output generated by a command typed on a shell, like seeing the 1 to 10 line, or 11 to 20 line
<pine> yes its there, but which one ?
<DRebellion> rendero: pipe it to less, eg   <command> | less
<maak> hi peeps :)
<DRebellion> pine: what do you mean "which one"?
<david__> hello
<david__> hay i need some help with my atheros ar5006eg
<maak> ehm, i could really use some guidance from some experienced linux users..
<brobostigon> maak: fire away
<maak> well, i've probbably installed ubuntu about 7 times now, and removed it all the times.
<pine> there are 9 files there
<mrashley> DRebellion: is it a silly question?
<__mor1> Would someone please send me  his/her /usr/lib/libXm.so.3 32bit???
<pine> which one to empty ?
<sel3> anybody know if theres an irc channel for the eeeXubuntu project?
<maak> can't quite get the hang of it.
<adminuser>  hi
<singlesun> DRebellion, here is the link to the dmesg output " http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54116/
<brobostigon> maak: i doesnt work for everyone, it didnt me at the start either
<ToddEDM> ok, im getting googleearth now... thanks DRebellion
<brobostigon> maak: took me 5 years to get the hang of it
<DRebellion> ToddEDM: no problem
<__mor1> don't tell me no one has libXm.so.3 32bit nor time to send me it
<NullNone> Where can i find standart ubuntu sources.list file? I installed ubuntu, but my /etc/apt/sources.list contains only CDROM
<DRebellion> NullNone: go to system -> administration -
<DRebellion> NullNone: go to system -> administration -> software sources
<singlesun> DRebellion, so, i have no clue, what else to do.... the card tries to connect to the wireless networks in the area, it brings up the box to enter passwd and everything... but it fails to connect
<pine> where do u live NullNone ?
<DRebellion> singlesun: hrm, not much useful output in the log i'm afraid.
<__mor1> eeeXubuntu project=? what's that
<DRebellion> singlesun: what error message does it give when it fails?
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/people/death-and-taxes-2008/ very interesting
<Kitar|st> hehe
<singlesun> DRebellion, no error at all... it just doesnt not connect... it times out
<DRebellion> !offtopic | Kitar|st
<ubotu> Kitar|st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brobostigon> _mor1: xubuntu for eeepc
<pine> NullNone, I can send u one if ya like
<NullNone> DRebellion, but /etc/apt/sources.list is almous empty. And I installed ubuntu derivated(fluxbuntu). Can you please supply me with you sources.list
<singlesun> DRebellion, i even tried connecting to a non secure net... and still no luck
<__mor1> singlesun: be aware that the password supplied is the one generated from wpapassword, in the case of wpa-encryption
<DRebellion> singlesun: ok, lets try configuring this manually
<NullNone> pine, i think it will be very good
<DRebellion> singlesun: are you using your home wireless hub?
<__mor1> please type ls /usr/lib/libXm.so.3 in the shell
<singlesun> DRebellion, i have a belkin wireless G router
<yoshx> hello
<__mor1> and *send* me that file, you lazy :-P
<DRebellion> singlesun: does it have encryption? if so what type?
<singlesun> DRebellion, it is either WPA or WPA2
<DJ_MaRCeLLo> how do change memory in jvm?
<singlesun> DRebellion, however it still will not even connect to an non secure network
<__mor1> singlesun: ostia, use the password generated from wpapassword
<__mor1> hat capì o no?
<Achoth__> How can I get my IntelliMouse 3.0 extra buttons to act like they should? mouse4 should be back and mouse5 should be forward
<singlesun> _morl, but if that was the issue it should still connect to a non secure network with no password needed right?
<DRebellion> singlesun: i'm not sure really :/ . Try connecting to some different networks and paste dmesg again, it should have some more ouput.
<__mor1> this chan seems not to be that friendly
<__mor1> singlesun: you're right
<singlesun> DRebellion, all i did was type dmesg at the bash, after letting it try to connect
<DRebellion> singlesun: hrm...
<__mor1> please, be _mor1 friendly and send me your damned libXm.so.3 32bit
<__mor1> it's not that hard
<DJ_MaRCeLLo> how do change memory in jvm?
<singlesun> DRebellion, i mean, i dont really have a clue what else could be causing it.... it sees the networks... tries to connect... but fails?
<__mor1> you can do it, sure
<PriceChild> __mor1, I wouldn't advise that.
<__mor1> what?
<DRebellion> singlesun: i don't either.
<__mor1> you can even leave a copy of libXm.so.3 on your hard disk: it's the electornic-magic
<pine> NullNone, where do u live ?
<PriceChild> __mor1, I would advise you take it from the deb archives taken from packages.ubuntu.com, or left in your /var/cache/apt
<maak> brobostingon: wonders, is there any guide for someone who can work their way around a computer, but not linux?
<pine> NullNone, this one is best for sweden
<__mor1> PriceChild: in /var/cache/apt there's a 64-bit version...
<lubos_> how do I select which locale I want to compile if /etc/locale.gen file is missing on ubuntu?
<brobostigon> maak: so a bsic computing user guide, kind of thing
<dittboy> Hi, is ist possible to add an application (manually) to the gnome-keyring? I want to open a document from a ssh-folder with gedit, but gedit doesn't ask to access the keyring.
<PriceChild> __mor1, packages.ubuntu.com then
<singlesun> _morl, can you explain that "wpapassword" thing?
<xen_> Hey there, the login screen resolution is way off, but my desktop reso is fine, how do i go about changing the login screen resolution?
<maak> brobostigon, well, kinda. i just read a guide on hacking.. NOT CRACKING! :) and , linux is getting another try.
<velko> lubos_, install and configure the package localeconf. i have no idea why they diverged from the debian way of doing it...
<DJ_MaRCeLLo> how do change memory in jvm???
<DJ_MaRCeLLo> how do change memory in jvm???
<NullNone> pine, I live in Ukraine, but what file are you talking about,when typing "this one"? tnx
<K_Nine> maak try this site http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/
<lubos_> velko: thanks
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<__mor1> open a shell and type /usr/bin/wpa_passphrase
<__mor1> the previous reference to wpapassword was a typo
<singlesun> DRebellion, any further thoughts on what else it could be?
<brobostigon> maak: linux documentation project, it contains loads about general computing, unfortunatly unix based, but loads that ust general computing
<singlesun> _morl, while trying to connect or no?
<maak> brobostigon: i want to learn some basic unix command/programming, really get the feel of linux :)
<maak> thanks K_nine
<pine> im sending my sources.lst
<brobostigon> maak: look for the Linux documentation project
<__mor1> I experienced that if I wrote my wpa password in network manager applet I can't connect, while if I paste the password generated from wpa_passphrase using that password all was good
<pine> DRebellion, ok so which file is it then ???????+ in /var/lib/denyhosts ???+
<DRebellion> singlesun: no, sorry. dmesg is usually where i find all the best info.
<K_Nine> maak try this page for command line http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/
<DRebellion> pine: honestly, if i knew i'd tell you.
<maak> brobostigon: allright, i'll try that, thanks :)
<K_Nine> http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<pine> NullNone, accept my file been send to you then
<maak> thanks again K_Nine, i found it :)
<__mor1> singlesun: RTFM man wpa_passphrase:     wpa_passphrase - Generate a WPA PSK from an ASCII passphrase for a SSID
<singlesun> __morl, so, i try to connect to the network without adding the password? then use the one generated from wpapassphrase ?
<K_Nine> maak there were two sites
<nickrud> !rtfm | __mor1
<ubotu> __mor1: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<brobostigon> maak:http://tldp.org/
<K_Nine> maak this one goes through the shell http://www.linux.org/lessons/
<maak> thanks K_nine and brobostigon, got them all :)
<xen_> Hey there, the login screen resolution is way off, but my desktop reso is fine, how do i go about changing the login screen resolution?
<singlesun> __morl, #RTFM man wpa_passphrase:             <---- this works? just like that? then enter this into the are for the password when trying to connect to my network
<StrangeCharm__> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the comp
<StrangeCharm__> uter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<__mor1> ok, i say it plain: read the funny (!) manual
<uk-male> i configured my server to use its own ldap server to auth, however when i rebooted i could no longer log in,  i had to go into single user and remove ldap from nsswitch
<D|2> is ubuntu built on a unix platform
<StrangeCharm__> D|2: gnu's not unix
<nickrud> __mor1: :) gotta explain what the manual is often as well
<Starnestommy> D|2: a unix-like one, because linux isn't a true unix
<Bollinger> is there a nice html editor available for Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Bollinger: vim
<nickrud> Bollinger: kompozer and amaya
<lubos_> velko: localeconf installed and configured to use debconf.. any more hints pls?
<K_Nine> Bollinger what about NVU
<Skrux> bye
<velko> lubos_, dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<nickrud> Bollinger: and bluefish, screem, others are text
<incorrect> arg
<doofus123> does anyone have problems with the liveCD on an 8800GT and a gigabyte P35c-DS3R board (and an intel E6750cpu)?
<Bollinger> thanks for those ;-)
<zhobbs> for some reason firefox-bin is constantly using 20-40% CPU no matter what (even if no flash is loaded and it's not doing anything)
<K_Nine> doofus123 maybe you got a bad cd.
<loquitus_of_borg> hey people. I want to install the full suite of win32 codecs for my ubuntu. is there a way to get that to show up in synaptics?
<StrangeCharm__> Bollinger: also bluefish, screem, quanta
<doofus123> K_Nine: no, i've checked
<K_Nine> doofus123 did you do a sum check
<doofus123> K_Nine: yes
<Jordan_U> !codecs | loquitus_of_borg
<ubotu> loquitus_of_borg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NullNone> pine, sory but i think that my internet provider is blocking you incomming connections
<K_Nine> doofus123 maybe u have to use basic video like vesa
<lubos_> velko: it gives me the same configuration windows I had during instalation. Aksing if I want to use debconf to manage
<doofus123> K_Nine: could you explain how to do that?
<pine> NullNone,  why is that ?????????+
<StrangeCharm__> loquitus_of_borg: you could use automatix?
<velko> lubos_, oh, either something changed or i'm wrong. please try dpkg-reconfigure locales. but i think reconfiguring localeconf did the trick
<MrObvious> zhobbs: What kind of CPU?
<K_Nine> doofus123 I;m just learning Ubuntu, but on other distros there are choices on boot up.
<pine> Null, restrictions on the internet is not good, Internet should be free and open
<NullNone> pine, can you paste content of sources.list in private chat window?
<zhobbs> MrObvious, Athlon 3200+
<pine> ok
<doofus123> K_Nine: all right. thanks for the help
<pine> i can check out better repositories for you , hold on
<MrObvious> zhobbs: Hmm that's odd. I'm trying to think what it could be.
<mikeymike> i am wondering how one would be able to transfer files between 2 linux computers easily without using ftp.. such as NFS or SAMBA. i read something saying that SAMBA is not needed to transfer files between 2 linux computers and that NFS was sufficient for that. can anyone tell me a little more about this and how to do it?
<singlesun> DRebellion, either way ... it should still connect to the unsecure network... i just tried using "wpa_passphrase belkin54g" etc... and still no go
<lubos_> velko: it seems that dpkg-reconfigure locales just trigers locale-gen command and generate previous locales but I ned to add more :-)
<zhobbs> MrObvious, hmm...further testing it looks like it doesn't happen until I go to a page with flash
<K_Nine> mikeymike could u use a usb drive?
<DRebellion> mikeymike: you could use netcat
<zhobbs> MrObvious, but even if I close that tab it still is cranking
<mikeymike> K_Nine, we're talking big files over 800 megs :)
<velko> mikeymike, you install nfs-kernel-server on the one machine and edit /etc/exports to export one or more directories. then on the other machine you mount these directories
<MrObvious> zhobbs: I think that's normal for Firefox when it's active. I have a 1.6 GHz C2D laptop and it uses a lot of CPU too relatively speaking.
<StrangeCharm__> mikeymike: you want to do it over the network?
<mikeymike> StrangeCharm_, yep
<MrObvious> zhobbs: Oh Flash? Hmm it could be Flash itself. Do you use the Adobe plugin or gnash?
<StrangeCharm__> mikeymike: or are the machines next to each other?
<K_Nine> mikeymike 1 gb drives are under $20
<mikeymike> DRebellion, what is netcat?
<mikeymike> K_Nine, the computers are networked that is ridiculous to buy a drive lol
<zhobbs> MrObvious, adobe
<singlesun> __morl, DRebellion, could this be a driver issue with my card? that it is trying to connect but cannot?
<mikeymike> StrangeCharm_, they're not close enough physically
<MrObvious> zhobbs: I think Flash just does that. IDK what to say.
<DRebellion> singlesun: perhaps
<zhobbs> MrObvious, thanks anyway :)
<K_Nine> mikeymike then what is wrong with samba?
<StrangeCharm__> mikeymike: that's a double underscore :p
<velko> lubos_, yeah, i know what you mean. installing localeconf shoud do the trick. but it does not. sorry - no more ideas. the ubutu devs splitted the locale package in two some time ago
<DRebellion> mikeymike: it is the swiss army knife of network tools
<mikeymike> DRebellion, okay
<mikeymike> i'll look into it
<MrObvious> zhobbs: You're welcome. Flash may be just one of those things that uses CPU because of all that it does and all the security patches they put in.
<mikeymike> K_Nine, the thing i read said that samba is not necessary to haev 2 linux computers send files over a network
<velko> lubos_, did you answered affrimatively the debconf question in localeconf?
<Dandre> hello,
<mikeymike> StrangeCharm__, lol sorry
<K_Nine> mikeymike do you want to do a ftp transfer
<lubos_> velko: yes I did .. do I want to use debconf ?
<mikeymike> no no ftp
<velko> lubos_, yes
<mikeymike> K_Nine, no ftp. over the network using NFS i'm guessing
<mikeymike> im asking for a friend
<Dandre> I want to have, in some situations, a virtual screen larger than my screen dimension. Is it possible to have 2 screen definition and then choose wich one to use?
<velko> lubos_, maybe look in /usr/share/doc/localeconf for help. i really have no more ideas
<StrangeCharm__> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the comp
<StrangeCharm__> uter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<mikeymike> i think i will take velko's suggestion and install  nfs-kernel-server
<lubos_> velko: Replace existing locale configuration files?
<mikeymike> thanks velko
<mikeymike> i'll be back if he cant figure it out :)
<mikeymike> thanks guys
<velko> lubos_, i don't understand your last question
<velko> mikeymike, i can give you working examples if you need them
<K_Nine> mikeymike  what about scp  http://linux.die.net/man/1/scp
<velko> K_Nine, he's out
<pine> Nullzone are u there ???????++
<lubos_> velko: that was from localeconf configuration. Now it works... I needed to answer yes for debconf and yes toReplace existing locale configuration files
<pine> NullNone are u there ???????
<pine> ls
<K_Nine> velko too bad, it sounded like scp would work for him.
<velko> lubos_, oh, glad that it works now
<incorrect> has anyone come found they can't log in to their local server when they move it over to using ldap to auth ?
<lubos_> velko: thanks man but I still think that this is not all I need..:-( this is asking me for default locale
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the compu
<StrangeCharm_> ter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<OldGreg> hi there. quick question about dual-booting: I installed Xubuntu on my laptop a while back, and need to update the firmware on my DVD-ROM drive. The executable is Win-only, so I got Wine running and I get an error like "cannot determine system power state, operation aborted". I have no idea how to resolve this within wine, so i figured I'd install WinXP and rock a dual boot - problem is, i don't know if that will work
<velko> lubos_, and it does not offer you a list of possible locales to install? it should
<miller9time> Hello all!
<OldGreg> I already have linux, and therefore GRUB, installed, and I fear it will get real messy real quick
<miller9time> Has anyone had any luck connecting their motorola v9m to gutsy?
<StrangeCharm_> OldGreg: it's normally easier to install windows first for that very reason. have you got a spare hdd or a usb stick or something?
<K_Nine> OldGreg If it is working fine, maybe you don't want to upgrade.
<lubos_> velko: NO :-) it was so simple in debian and they say that ubuntu is user friendly !! :-)
<OldGreg> any ideas?
<velko> lubos_, yep. but i'm not able to help you further because i use debian proper
<nixnoob> can anyone tell me how to get the logitech dual action gamepad to work in zsnes
<StrangeCharm_> OldGreg: you could just disconnect your primary disk, install windows to another one, do your stuff, then put it back
<OldGreg> it's got some read issues
<lubos_> velko: thanks anyway..
<miller9time> has anyone in here had success connecting their motorola phone to gutsy?
<velko> lubos_, np man :-)
<MrObvious> In lieu I have a similar problem, I have a laptop that I have put Linux on because when I bought it used I couldn't get the password for logging in and just decided since I liked Linux better I'd install that. Well this laptop came with Vista Basic which I would need to get Bluetooth working and maybe some other Windows specific things. What's the best way to do this?
<K_Nine> nixnoob maybe this would help i had the same problem with my logitech dual action joypad and grid wars.
<K_Nine> grid wars looks for /dev/js0 for the first gamepad, but my pad was under /dev/input/js0
<K_Nine> a simple 'sudo ln -s /dev/input/js0 /dev/js0' (the command creates a symbolic link) solved the problem and the pad works now with grid wars
<OldGreg> k_nine: the drive works, but it took forever to even install due to the inability to read properly - all CDs tried were fine. According to the Dell site, the firmware update fixed some read issues
<K_Nine> OldGreg Are you having read issues?
<nixnoob> K_Nine, im having trouble having the gamepad rexognize any key presses in super mario world...
<OldGreg> and I can't use someone else's machine to update it, since this thing is a bit aged, and the connectors aren't used by dell anymore
<StrangeCharm_> MrObvious: what would you need windows for? are you sure there aren't drivers?
<K_Nine> nixnoob Have you gone to the game site to see if there are overall issues with the game pad in that game/
<nixnoob> K_Nine, zsnes wont even let me select the gamepad in device selection
<dim> #ubuntu-gr
<StrangeCharm_> OldGreg: and the problem with an alternate disk is...?
<MrObvious> StrangeCharm_: Dell was retarded and I need a driver update for Vista for the bluetooth stuff. I did some searching on the Ubuntu Forums, then the Ubuntu drivers will work. Basically something has to be enabled.
<nixnoob> K_Nine, its covered by esa so i think using this game in emulators is frowned upon in general
<StrangeCharm_> MrObvious: wait, there are drivers available, and you installed ubuntu and it works?
<OldGreg> k_nine: so yeah, there are some issues
<MrObvious> StrangeCharm_: I like Linux better but I would like to play with Bluetooth to see if my phone (Alltel PPC6700) will transfer files or something.
<StrangeCharm_> MrObvious: sorry, i don't think i see where your problem lies. what isn't working?
<deufrai> hi guys. I just installed a framebuffer in my gutsy  gibbon, and since then, my 2 external USB drives won't mount as asked in /etc/fstab anymore
<MrObvious> StrangeCharm_: No, Vista has a driver update that Linux can't do that enables the right stuff that Dell disabled in building the laptop so bluetooth works. Several people must dual-boot and they have fixed it by downloading the new drivers in Vista and then rebooting to Linux and BT worked.
<K_Nine> MrObvious Gentoo has a guide for Bluetooth  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml
<Shinobi> hi i just updated my alsa version and now i m getting this when i try to enter the volume control thingi No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<MrObvious> K_Nine: This isn't Gentoo. :p
<K_Nine> MrObvious But the guide is generic.
<StrangeCharm_> MrObvious: well, you can either install vista to do some sort of arcane magic, or you can search for another fix, or you can call dell and have them fix it
<miller9time> Does anyone have any suggestions for connecting my Motorola Razr 2 v9m to ubuntu?
<Talon> This is my first time installing Linux, is there anything i need to be careful about it is it just a straight forward install situation?
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: use the cable that comes in the box?
<brobostigon> miller9time: bluetooth
<StrangeCharm_> Talon: do you have an data on your hdd
<K_Nine> Talon Back up.
<miller9time> I have a microusb cable but when I plug it in nothing happens
<miller9time> I don't have bluetooth on my laptop
<Talon> Im gonna wipe vista off my laptop(i dont like vista) and install it on in.
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: use names so that people see that you're talking to them. what were you expecting to happen?
<Shinobi> bazhang, u there?
<StrangeCharm_> Talon: is there anything that you can't afford to be deleted?
<MrObvious> StrangeCharm_: IDK. I doubt Dell will fix it as it's a Vostro 1700 and doesn't come with Ubuntu by default.
<bkar> Talon its pretty straight forward, lest you forget to make the sacrificial beer-gins.. j/k
<miller9time> StrangeCharm: I was expecting it to show up like a usb drive does
<Talon> Nope, my laptop is totaly data expendable
<K_Nine> Talon You may want to check the hardware page to see if your laptop is supported or the linux laptop page.
<Shinobi> K_Nine,  hi i just updated my alsa version and now i m getting this when i try to enter the volume control thingi No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_: I was expecting it to show up like a usb drive does
<StrangeCharm_> MrObvious: just ask them for some drivers
<K_Nine> Talon http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<bkar> Talon-> just curious, is yours a Dell latop with media direct button?
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: with what on the driver?
<bkar> laptop*
<brobostigon> miller9time: what does lsusb, dmesg tell you when its connected
<Jordan_U> miller9time, Try the bluetooth applet at the top right of the screen
<Talon> Nope, my laptop is a HP DV8000T
<Jordan_U> miller9time, nvm, didn't read all your comments
<miller9time> brobostigon: hold on let me look
<velko> deufrai, can you mount your devices manually?
<bkar> Talon okay..i was just reading about hidden partitions on those dells..and pressing the media direct button causing problems
<akhilesh> Which package should I install after xserver-xorg-core to start xwindows. I get the message "No valid FontPath could be found" if I give command "startx"
<reverendnathan> Easy one: Where do I drop new fonts?
<K_Nine> Talon This guy got Ubuntu to work http://www.enigmacurry.com/2005/11/27/gentoo-linux-on-new-hp-dv8000z/
<velko> akhilesh, xfonts-fixed-75dpi and 100dpi
<steve_j> hi all
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_: what do you mean about driver?
<steve_j> anyone here using httptunnel?
<Shinobi> bkar,  ,  hi i just updated my alsa version and now i m getting this when i try to enter the volume control thingi No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<akhilesh> could not find package :(
<miller9time> brobostigon: all 4 lines say this Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: typo, i meant drive. what drive were you expecting to be mounted?
<akhilesh> whats the exact package name ?
<Talon> K_nine -> Reading that link now, thankyou
<bkar> Shinobi-> i have no sound, cant help you on that..i pass
<brandon__> why do sound events not work?
<velko> akhilesh, well then look for it harder - i'm typing out of my head. apt-cache search xfonts | grep 75
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_: I was hoping it would act just like a usb device and add an icon to my desktop
<brobostigon> miller9time: it not a recognised usb device, then, i dont know what to advise, not sure, sorry
<Shinobi> bkar, ok just that one else seems to notice i ve posted three times..dont want to be banned for flooding or repeating ;) thanks neways
<Skwerl`> I currently have 11 apache processes using about 15% of my system's gig of memory. Is this normal?
<pine> DRebellion, I found the solution at last
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: no, but i mean, what were you expecting to see on the drive? what filesystem were you expecting to be mounted?
<bkar> Shinobi no problem..
<Shinobi>  hi i just updated my alsa version from 1.0.14 to 1.0.15 and now i m getting this when i try to enter the volume control thingi No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<brandon__> anyone know why sound events do not work?
<incorrect> this is strange, i can configure my system to use its local ldap server to get user names and passwords, however when i reboot i can no longer log in
<b4l74z4r> i have a folder in my file system that i can't paste anything into, how do i change that?
<Jordan_U> Skwerl`, Apache runs as many processes so that if one goes down the others aren't affected
<pine> remove the specific ip from /var/lib/hosts, cuz it will keep track of number of failed logins
<LjL> Shinobi, why did you update?
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_: It should have a motorola folder that I can move music to
<akhilesh> velko: hey got it, thanks. Installing those font now.
<Shinobi> LjL, because my mic was not working
<nixnoob> mupen
<velko> Shinobi, is gstreamer0.10-alsa installed?
<Jordan_U> Skwerl`whether the amount of processes / RAM is normal depends on what you are using it for
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: should? you mean that it acts like that somewhere else?
<LjL> Shinobi you do realize the packaged and supported version is 1.0.14
<miller9time> yes on my roommates vista machine
<agruman> heya, i just compiled a new kernel and now my network does not work, however i see eth0 and eth1 with 'ifconfig -a' but 'ifup ethX' says "ignoring unknown interface ethX=ethX" dmesg shows both my nics drivers loading and all seems fine, can there be something else in the kernel tree ive missed?
<Shinobi> velko, how do i find out
<velko> Shinobi, sorry - i can't help you with that
<Shinobi> LjL, yes but my mic was not working but i ll reinstall 1.0.14 from synaptic and try to make it work again
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: what happens in dmesg when you connect it? does the phone ask you what mode to connect in?
<jack-desktop> Does anyone know what the folder dwhelper is?
<cheesypieces> guys, i have a .package file, how do i use it?
<jack-desktop> it keeps coming back in my home folder
<Flare183> !autopackage | cheesypieces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> agruman-> if you launch network-manager applet, enable or activate it there,  what that activate does..im still researching
<Flare183> oops
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_: I don't know what to look for in dmesg there is a lot of information.  The phone has two options usb drive and modem, I have it set to usb drive
<syntaxerror55> cheesypieces: It's an Autopackage file.
<Flare183> cheesypieces: run it using "/"
<nirc> hi
<nirc> alles klar?
<Flare183> !hi | nrp
<ubotu> nrp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<syntaxerror55> cheesypieces: What's in it? It's probably in the repos.
<Flare183> crap
<cheesypieces> its aMSN 0.97
<Totophe> Hi guys
<syntaxerror55> Flare183: messing up a lot today ;D
<Totophe> Is somebody familiar with postfix ?
<syntaxerror55> !info amsn | cheesypieces
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: look at dmesg. then plug in the phone and update it. what are the last two lines at the end?
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: yeah don't know why
<Flare183> syntaxerror55: think I need to slow down some
<ubotu> cheesypieces: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<syntaxerror55> cheesypieces: I've actually run that autopackage. I can't quite remember how, but try ./packagename in Bash.
<brandon__> anyone know how to enable esd server on ubuntu?
<syntaxerror55> cheesypieces: and if you're using Gusty, it's already in the repos
<agruman> bkar both interfaces are disabled there, and i am unable to enable them :(
<Flare183> !esd | brandon__
<cheesypieces> yes it is, but it tells me there is a new version available
<ubotu> brandon__: esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_:[223484.076000] scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<miller9time> [223484.076000] scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<cheesypieces> and when i get it from the amsn site it gives me a package file
<velko> !anyone > Totophe
<cheesypieces> which i have no idea how to use
<Skwerl`> Hehe, gusty sounds like said gibbon is full of air
<syntaxerror55> cheesypieces: http://www.autopackage.org/docs/howto-install/
<cheesypieces> thanks guys
<brandon__> flare183, but it is needed to play sound events
<Flare183> cheesypieces: use synaptic to install it
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, I want to take my current install of ubuntu server and clone it to a new hard drive so I can switch, how can i do this?
<Flare183> brandon__: then make it use alsa
<DRebellion> !clone | solexious
<ubotu> solexious: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<StrangeCharm_> miller9time: that's the only one?
<Flare183> solexious: yeap
<Totophe> My problem is that Postfix do not seems to process the queue.
<solexious> Its not a new machine
<velko> solexious, if the installation will be on the same partition (say hda1 to hda1) you can just copy all files
<bkar> agruman umm check and see if anything under /lib/firmware/`uname -r` will give you hints
<agruman> bkar hmm "ifconfig eth0 <ip>" works :/
<brandon__> flare183, are you using gutsy? if so, does your sound events "just work" when you enable them?
<Laggyware> Just out of interest, Is anyone here interested in a TrueCrypt GUI? I'm in the process of making one (python/glade) at a friends request, and was wondering if It was worth posting up somewhere?
<solexious> No, new hard drive
<bkar> agruman cool..you got it fixed
<Flare183> brandon__: yeap worked perfectly when I upgraded to gutsy
<DRebellion> Lattyware: sourceforge?
<titusg> hi, I tried to upgrade feisty->gutsy a few months ago and my wifi card screwed up. It's belkin w/ realtek driver and the kernel module meant that the os wouldn't boot...anyone know if this is sorted or where I can find out?
<ryan_> StrangeCharm_: there are about 15 lines that say exactly that then here are the next 3 [223484.048000] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 5
<syntaxerror55> Lattyware: TrueCrypt?
<ryan_> [223484.048000] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<ryan_> [223484.048000] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 1
<Flare183> brandon__: and yeap it worked when i got upgraded to it
<syntaxerror55> !paste | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lattyware> DRebellion: Yeah, Somewhere like that.
<Flare183> yeah not pasting in the channel use a pastebin
<nixnoob> anyone know how to get the logitech dual action gamepad working in gutsy?  I cant get it to work at all?
<Lattyware> syntaxerror55: The encryption software.
<brandon__> so you must have esd
<syntaxerror55> Lattyware: like gnupg?
<DRebellion> Lattyware: go for it. slap on a gpl license and help the world.
<brandon__> becuase sound events only work with esd enabled
<killaz> hi guys I'm trying to install pidgin on Edgy.. but I don't see it in the repository. I have the backports repos installed
<brandon__> and my install doesnt seem to come with esd
<nemilar> syntaxerror55: truecyrpt can be used to encrypt entire drives and whatnot
<Lattyware> syntaxerror55: Yeah, but it has features such as plausible deniability and stuff.
<killaz> Can you give me a hint how to accomplish this?
<magnetron> killaz: on edgy, it's called gaim.
<agruman> bkar seems my /etc/network/interfaces was empty, strange though that it worked with my previous kernel :/
<nemilar> syntaxerror55: plus you can make it look like it's not encrypted, or something like that.  Very Cool Stuff (TM)
<syntaxerror55> Lattyware: I'd be interested
<agruman> bkar thanks for the help though :)
<bkar> agruman np
<syntaxerror55> nemilar: Thank U(TM)
<nemilar> Lattyware: yeah if you're writing a GUI for it, definitely put it on sourceforge and freshmeat!
<miller9time> StrangeCharm_: sorry got disconnected here is the only thing dmesg says about usb [223484.048000] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 5
<killaz> magnetron: ok... I had gaim, but uninstalled it so I can install pidgin
<solexious> I need to format a NEW hard drive and copy my installation from my current hard drive to it. On the same box
<killaz> magnetron: thinking I can et the newer versio
<Lattyware> OK, will do then.
<syntaxerror55> killaz: Pidgin isn't in the Edgy repos.
<syntaxerror55> !info gaim edgy | killaz
<ubotu> killaz: gaim (source: gaim): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<Lattyware> It's more of a personal favour, a few friends of mine use TrueCrypt a lot, but hate the lack of a Linux GUI
<KaiForce> anyway to get SMART info from a drive connected via USB?
<Lattyware> apparently there is one that exists, but I am assured that it is uselessly bad.
<nemilar> Lattyware: let me know when you release it, I'd be interest in using it
<KaiForce> Lattyware i recently saw that, may have improved
<velko> Lattyware, if the gui is written using gtk+ you can consider putting it on www.gnomefiles.org
<Shinobi> how do u delete directories in ubuntu
<syntaxerror55> Lattyware: let me know too.
<nemilar> Shinobi: via the command line? rm -fr
<xMS_user> is ikonia here
<killaz> syntaxerror55: I know that, but I thought maybe you can tell me of a way to install it like a backport or something..
<Lattyware> will do.
<nemilar> Shinobi: via the gui, right click and delete
<syntaxerror55> Shinobi: rm -rf /path/to/directory (NEVER REMOVE /boot or /)
<KaiForce> Lattyware are you making a TC gui?
<nemilar> lol
<syntaxerror55> killaz: you could compile it
<nemilar> If someone tells you to do rm -fr / ... uhh...
<magnetron> killaz: i don't think you will get that newer version without updating to a newer release (Gutsy). however, you could download it from a third party ( getdeb ), but we cannot provide support for that solution.
<Flare183> Ok, i'm helping a friend use xubuntu and he wants to connect to the internet through a usb cable. Is that possible?
<Talon> How does the wireless networking work with linux, is it like windows with user friendly Guis or is it command line ?
<Lattyware> KaiForce: Either way I'll write one, just to put in features my friends request, basically :P
<Lattyware> Yeah
<syntaxerror55> killaz: I can help you compile it.
<nemilar> Flare183: with a usb-ethernet converter, sure or USB wireless converter
<DRebellion> Talon: gui
<akhilesh> why cant ubuntu install everything including fonts when I install xserver-xorg-core !
<syntaxerror55> Talon: there are GUIs
<nemilar> Flare183: some cable modems have USB ports, too
<unicum> if i wanna explain xchat to give me a highlight on, let's say, "younicum" when my nick is "unicum" wouldn't "*unicum*" be the right syntax?
<killaz> syntaxerror55: Yup, that was my last option..... no I know how to compile the apps..
<KaiForce> cool, although I'm equally comfortable in linux cmd line or windows gui with TC
<titusg> so what do you reckon guys -- will I be lucky this time with gutsy & my wifi card or should I stick with feisty?
<akhilesh> Why is it that I need to install each thing one by one. Am I missing something ?
<Talon> Im glad theres guis im not the best with command lines
<Flare183> nemilar: but like, how can I tell xubuntu to do that?
<Lattyware> That's the plan anyway. Shouldn't be too hard. Already made the GUI in glade, just putting in all of the basic window-opening&closing bits, then I just need to add in the calls to truecrypt.
<DRebellion> titusg: wireless is improving all the time
<nemilar> Flare183: which option are you going with?
<xMS_user> I lost my home dir
<killaz> syntaxerror55: but If I could get the deb/bin in the repos would have been great..
<syntaxerror55> killaz: Well, you can't. :| If you want help with compiling, I can.
<Jordan_U> titusg, Test with a LiveCD
<killaz> syntaxerror55: I think I'm just gonna stick with Gaim...
<Flare183> nemilar: well he has a usb cable that is connected to a usb dsl router/modem
<syntaxerror55> killaz: Wise choice
<nemilar> Flare183: if it's straight to the cable modem, you might be SOL...I doubt there are drivers for it, but could look
<DRebellion> xMS_user: you deleted it or what?
<nemilar> Flare183: what's the make/model of the router?
<titusg> Jordan_U: that's a great idea, why didn't I think of that :-)
<Flare183> nemilar: I don't know i'm not at his house right now
<jason_> hello all
<pine> killaz, gajim is better than gaim !!
<syntaxerror55> Lattyware: sounds interesting. :D The only encryption software I've ever used is GnuPG, but I'm very interested in how this will go.
<pine> killaz, try it !
<nemilar> Flare183: it'd be plug-n-play if he just used an ethernet cable like the rest of the civilized world ;)
<syntaxerror55> !better | pine
<ubotu> pine: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Flare183> nemilar: main question is can you connect to the internet through a usb cable using a usb port
<brobostigon> Flare183: the better solution is to use ethernet to connect to cble modem
<xMS_user> i was copying from one home dir to another via command line. i typed mv -vt /raid1/angel/* /home/angel and mv -vi /raid1/angel/.*
<Flare183> brobostigon: i know but this is the only option
<nemilar> Flare183: if there are drivers for the modem, then yeah, sure
<titusg> Jordan_U: but would the livecd have updates on it or be the same gutsy one I tried months ago?
<pine> plz, mom is here
<Flare183> brobosok
<brandon__> flare183, i had to install package esound and set Sound Events to ESD to get sound events to work.... will not work with alsa
<brobostigon> Flare183: i have never had it working over usb, so no idea.
<Jordan_U> titusg, It would be the same gutsy
<Flare183> brandon__: well thats good
<jason_> can any one link me to the ultamate ubuntu desktop?
<syntaxerror55> xMS_user: Big oops. You told it to delete every above directory
<nemilar> I've never actually heard of someone using the USB port on their modem until now
<Lattyware> syntaxerror55: Yeah. My friends are not coders in any way, and they made the suggestion, and I was OK with it, but they keep adding lists of 'features' they think would be cool. I'm just going to focus on getting something working first :P
<Flare183> brobostigon: i know
<Jordan_U> jason_, "Ubuntu Ultimate" Is a hack
<Some_Person> Hey! Any idea why WAV's sound crackly in totem-xine?
<brandon__> you really want ultimate ubuntu
<jason_> is a hac
<nemilar> Some_Person: because totem is junk ;)
<titusg> Jordan_U: then I'd be in big trouble -- couldn't even boot to a terminal
<jason_> hmm
<pine> yeah totem is junk
<jason_> me?
<nemilar> I wish gnome would use something more sensible
<syntaxerror55> jason_: It's not worth it. It's horribly bloted.
<jason_> i want to get my graphics card working right
<xMS_user> DRebellion: then i was getting error messages about /home/angel being missing when i tried to browse the web while it was still copying. i ran both command at the same time via 2 diffrent terminal windows
<KaiForce> Some_Person try lowering the PCM volume
<pine> vlc or mplayer,
<nemilar> Yeah, mplayer has some great GUI's, Gnome should use one instead of that totem garbage
<Some_Person> KaiForce: still crackly
<brobostigon> Flare183: if its anyting like a winmodem then it probebly wont work
<brandon__> is there any all in one gnome multimedia thing?
<Some_Person> KaiForce: MP3's and other files and stuff sound fine
<xMS_user> i logged off and then when i tried to log in it said /home/angel does not exists
<killaz> pine: thanks for the info I will take a look at it..
<el_macnifico> vlc is better to dvds
<nemilar> brandon__: that's what totem is
<jason_> Jordan i thouhgt it was a guide and not a hack
<Flare183> brobostigon: well its the bellsouth dsl modem
<DRebellion> xMS_user: just make another one and chown it
<KaiForce> Some_Person don't know then.
<pine> well I use mplayer without GUI, from command line, thats the beauty of it
<syntaxerror55> xMS_user: You told it to delete every directory above it. Bash thought when you said .*, you were including .*
<nemilar> brandon__: but the consensus is that totem is The Worst Program Ever Written
<brandon__> nemilar, no... with a library, kinda like rhytembox
<syntaxerror55> xMS_user: er, including .., which in Linux stands for a directory above the current one.
<nemilar> brandon__: you mean that does both music and movies?
<eugman|work> Does wine work for the command line?
<brandon__> nemilar, yes
<pine> brandon try vlc or mplayer
<DRebellion> eugman|work: yes
<syntaxerror55> eugman|work: yes. wine windowsprogram.exe
<xMS_user> DRebellion: not a problrm. but how do i recove from the years of work and 132gb lost
<DRebellion> xMS_user: you don't
<nemilar> brandon__: hmm, not that I know of..
<syntaxerror55> xMS_user: You can't
<KaiForce> xMS_user:  restore from your backup
<titusg> Is there a list of supported wifi cards somewehere?
<lesshaste> what's the schedule for the release after gutsy gibbon?
<brandon__> nemilar, kinda like windows media player... no offence to anyone
<syntaxerror55> !hardy | lesshaste
<ubotu> lesshaste: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<velko> xMS_user, yeah, create a new home directory, copy over your backup files and you're done
<nemilar> haha
<KaiForce> certainly years of work would be backed up
<nemilar> brandon__: I think the new version of totem is supposed to have library support, or something
<jason_> can some one link me to the guide for the ultamate guide for creating the best desktop?
<lesshaste> syntaxerror55, thanks...
<nemilar> brandon__: will be out in a couple of months
<syntaxerror55> lesshaste: You're welcome :
<syntaxerror55> :D*
<xMS_user> KaiForce: syntaxerror55: DRebellion: velko: that was my back up. i did a mv instead of a cp and now the source and the det are gone. but i donot understand how
<nemilar> !best | jason
<ubotu> jason: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<brandon__> nemilar, ok.. guess ill just have to wait
<lesshaste> how do I find out if gutsy supports a rt73 wireless dongle?
<KaiForce> man seems like gutsy just released
<Jordan_U> jason_, There are many guides for "The ultimate Ubuntu Setup" ( most of which aren't worth reading ) and one hacked together distro called "Ubuntu Ultimate" that is both a copyright violation and bloated POS ( I am a little opinionated BTW :)
<lesshaste> I can't install it otherwise
<syntaxerror55> xMS_user: well, you can't get it back. In Linux, rm means rm
<pepperjack> jason_: if you want to be leet youll need to run gnome-panel in kde4
<KaiForce> xMS_user i don't know what you did, but if you can tell me I might be able to help
<nemilar> lesshaste: the rt73 seems to be supported, yes
<lesshaste> nemilar, how did you work that out?
<jason_> lol
<syntaxerror55> KaiForce: she rm ~/.*
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<^Elfboy> will ubuntu server or desktop log on to internet or will the user have to do it when he logsin
<KaiForce> that doesn't sound like a mv
<xMS_user> syntaxerror55: i never did rm i did mv
<tushyd> when I press control-shift-f1, i just get a blinking line... whats up?
<brandon__> elfboy, automatic
<nemilar> lesshaste: I googled it...says there are drivers.
<jason_> hmm
<syntaxerror55> xMS_user: oh, sorry. What was the command?
<nemilar> lesshaste: I'll be back in a minute, I'll check for you if they're included by default
<Jordan_U> syntaxerror55, Why?
<lesshaste> nemilar, thanks. what is a good url?
<^Elfboy> thats brandon
<nemilar> lesshaste: just drop me a message in like 5 minutes
<^Elfboy> thanks
<jason_> im on ubuntu right now :)
<brandon__> elfboy, np
<lesshaste> nemilar, ok
<velko> tushyd, this is a virtual console. you have six of them (F1 - F6) and on F7 is your gui session
<syntaxerror55> Jordan_U: If s/he moved it, it should be somewhere. Or at least that's my thinking.
<xMS_user> KaiForce: syntaxerror55: i was copying from one home dir to another via command line. i typed mv -vt /raid1/angel/* /home/angel and mv -vi /raid1/angel/.*
<jason_> and im not trying to hack it
<tokok> does WinPcap works in Wine? i tried to setup windows-based sniffer in wine useing WinPcap...
<tushyd> velko, I know that, but I just get a blinking line... i can't actually type anything
<syntaxerror55> jason_: in Linux, hacking is a good thing
<DRebellion> tokok: ahem, kismet
<Jordan_U> syntaxerror55, If that's what she ran then luckily it's only  her preferences that are lost
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<jason_> lol
<jason_> i hack my psp
<velko> tushyd, maybe the consoles are disabled in inttab?
<Talon> Jason: Me too :)
<The_entropy> DRebellion, hey again, running the distribution upgrade tool, we'll see how this thing goes
<jason_> lol
<tushyd> velko, how do I enable it then?
<DRebellion> The_entropy: good luck
<syntaxerror55> Jordan_U: but it should have went up to ..
<velko> tushyd, look in the file /etc/inittab
<KaiForce> ok, what did you end up with ?  what is in /home/angel?
<The_entropy> DRebellion, however, it needs to download 1.2GB's worth of packages... wtf?
<DRebellion> The_entropy: heh
<noor> You guys i need help launching Democracy player i just installed it but its not in the application lists :'(
<DRebellion> noor: is it gui?
<noor> yeah
<Flare183> DRebellion: it's miro
<noor> im pretty sure it has one
<rinaldi_> hi my printer is connected via usb. how can i go about sharing it to other computers on the network?
<Flare183> !miro
<Jordan_U> syntaxerror55, ... and not been able to remove it without the -r switch
<noor> yeah miro
<syntaxerror55> noor: Type democracy
<pepperjack> noor: its known as miro now
<The_entropy> DRebellion, problem is, I'm on a limited bandwidth connection(very low quota)
<Talon> In windows im only allowed to install HP specific drivers for my graphics card, in linux can i install any drivers i want ?
<Flare183> come on bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> Jordan_U: I didn't know the full story at first. :|
<velko> noor, in debian it's named democracyplayer
<Flare183> !democracy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The_entropy> DRebellion, is there any way to pause and resume this thing?
<chump> hey guys i'm looking for an ls type command that will also give me human readable size of files
<noor> WOOOT IT WORKED
<noor> XD
<Flare183> !search miro
<ubotu> Found:
<noor> lol thx
<DRebellion> The_entropy: nope
<Flare183> nevermind
<tushyd> velko, I don't have a /etc/inittab
<noor> thx guys sorry for caps i got excited
<Jordan_U> syntaxerror55, I am confused, what is the situation exactly?
<DRebellion> chump: ls -sh iirc
<syntaxerror55> Jordan_U: I'm a bit confused too. <xMS_user> KaiForce: syntaxerror55: i was copying from one home dir to another via command line. i typed mv -vt /raid1/angel/* /home/angel and mv -vi /raid1/angel/.*
<KaiForce> xMS_user can you pastebin your .bash_history?
<velko> tushyd, really? oh, ubuntu uses upstart or something. so i can't help you. i'm still using the classic technology
<DRebellion> KaiForce: its gone now ;)
<KaiForce> oh yeah
<The_entropy> DRebellion, at this point it seems easier to download the install CD and do an install from scratch >_>
<nemilar> lesshaste: hey
<tushyd> velko, thanks anyways
<DRebellion> The_entropy: yarp
<KaiForce> well none of those commands (that s/he sent) were an rm
<lesshaste> nemilar, hi
<The_entropy> DRebellion, so much for automated distribution upgrade...
<syntaxerror55> The_entropy: sometimes things go wrong.
<etronik> hey all! anybosy using Bacula under 6.06 !?
<KaiForce> xMS_user are you stil with us?
<xMS_user> yes KaiForce
<DRebellion> KaiForce: no, he just rm -rf / 'ed his computer
<Jordan_U> The_entropy, What happened with the upgrade? What went wrong?
<KaiForce> did you run an "rm" command?
<MrObvious> DRebellion: Err...not funny.
<Talon> Is it bad when it says cannot allocate region * from Bridge *****
<nemilar> lesshaste: ubuntu's documentation says that it works plug-n-play with Gusty
<The_entropy> Jordan_U, nothing went wrong, it just needs to download twice as much as I would need for a fresh install(around 1.25GB)
<xMS_user> is there an important file that when overwritten i would lose my connection /home/angel?
<lesshaste> nemilar, have you got a url for that?
<pepperjack> xMS_user: /etc/passwd :)
<KaiForce> was /home/angel mounted remotely?
<The_entropy> Jordan_U, and I have a very low download quota on this computer
<syntaxerror55> Ttech: I lol'd at your /quit
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, Can you catch me up on the problem you are having?
<DRebellion> !minimal | The_entropy
<ubotu> The_entropy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<syntaxerror55> The_entropy: I have that problem too.
<tushyd> anyone? ctrl-shift-f1 won't start a terminal
<nemilar> lesshaste: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<DRebellion> tushyd: tried f2?
<KaiForce> yes xMS_user, i think I'm missing information as well
<syntaxerror55> tushyd: Known bug
<meoblast001> hello... im having trouble with sauerbraten.... when i run it, it crashes and goes back to my desktop, when i run it in the terminal, the error message is an extemely long string of linebreaks and the terminal begins to use odd characters in place of normal characters... can someone please help me
<meoblast001> ?
<tushyd> yes, none of the F's work
<Ttech> syntaxerror55, what was it?
<The_entropy> syntaxerror55, very low == 2GB/month
<KaiForce> what else happened
<syntaxerror55> The_entropy: here it's 200MB/day
<koresak> is here anybody can here me?-)
<tushyd> syntaxerror55, any fixes?
<ed_> meoblast001: i also used sauerbrated
<Rafiki> :/join bash
<ed_> meoblast001: i also used sauerbraten
<brandon__> what is the best p2p application... maybe something with built in playback support
<syntaxerror55> tushyd: I'm looking up the topic.
<lesshaste> nemilar, thanks
<The_entropy> syntaxerror55, so that's an estimated 6GB/month, still somewhat better
<nemilar> lesshaste: np
<Jordan_U> !anyone | koresak
<ed_> meoblast001: can you post the output on pastebin
<ubotu> koresak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lesshaste> I'll try it out with a new install dvd
<DRebellion> brandon__: bittorrent in my opinion
<ed_> meoblast001: run it like "./exec_name > file.txt"
<nemilar> brandon__: which p3p service?
<KaiForce> sorry, i need to go.  Jordan_U save xMS_user
<nemilar> p2p***
<etronik_> re
<ed_> meoblast001: and paste the resulting file.txt
<brandon__> gnutella
<etronik_> so anybody using bacula ?
<Ttech> syntaxerror55, what was it?
<The_entropy> syntaxerror55, the nightly traffic(11pm to 8am) isn't counted, but I doubt this will finish in 1 night
<brandon__> nemilar, gnutella with build in playback support... if possible
<The_entropy> syntaxerror55, and there's no way to pause and resume apparently =\
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, What is the problem you are having?
<MrObvious> brandon__: Frostwire.
<DRebellion> The_entropy: of course it will finish in one night
<syntaxerror55> tushyd: Here's the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910 and the workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582962
<brandon__> nemilar, not limewire though
<akhilesh> When I typed startx, Xwindows started and said: "Xsession: uable to start X session ---- no /home/akhilesh/.xsession file found, no /home/akhilesh.Xsession file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting""
<akhilesh> what do I do next ?
<DRebellion> The_entropy: what is your down speed?
<nemilar> brandon__: I don't think you'll find one with play-back support
<xMS_user> i did not run that command
<lukasz> hey people
<tushyd> syntaxerror55, thanks
<lukasz> My laptopt warms up on certain games :(
<nemilar> brandon__: the unix philosophy is generally, "one program, one task" or "do one thing and do it right"
<lukasz> It works louder as well
<koresak> ubotu: Sorry. I am a lecture and I test IRC client of my student... I'll quit in a second :-)
<velko> akhilesh, install a window manger?
<The_entropy> DRebellion, theoretically 512kb, but it's usually between 250ish and 380ish
<lukasz> helllllp
<xMS_user> what does mount remotly mean? i created the partitions during the instalation
<DRebellion> The_entropy: then 1.2 gb is nothing for the night.
<nemilar> xMS_user: could you clarify your question?
<flyinghippo> Has anybody here had success installing Ubuntu on a Macbook, or any other Macintosh computer?
<The_entropy> DRebellion, tool is estimating it needs 11ish hours
<ed_> lukasz: so when did that start happening?
<brandon__> nemilar, yeah, i can understand that, but gtk-gnutella doesnt even let you launch the song with a different app, you have to open it manually
<lukasz> I run I have notomatoes once Im in the game ed_
<nemilar> flyinghippo: for older macs (PPC) you need the PPC version of ubuntu...for the new ones, the intel version should work just fine
<meoblast001> ed_: http://www.pastebin.ca/885386
<Jordan_U> flyinghippo, Typing on a MBP now, why :)
<lukasz> The game works ed_ it just warmsup and works louder
<meoblast001> ed_: the actual error message contains many many many line breaks before that
<brandon__> and limewire and frostwire use JAVA and it is slow and buggy, and doesnt work well with my theme \
<Jordan_U> flyinghippo, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<flyinghippo> Jordan_U: I've tried booting Ubuntu, among other distros, and all of the disks were rejected.  That page has nothing on it.
<etronik_> Hi! what's the best way to upgarde 6.06 to the latest ?? I'm using server functions mostly
<ed_> meoblast001: that's a very evil crash
<pepperjack> etronik_: one version at a time
<meoblast001> ed_: so im f*cked?
<rsk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nemilar> brandon__: I think that's the only one out there...most people these days use bittorrent
<ed_> lukasz: well what's the thing about notomatoes
<Moduliz0r> What does it mean if my system crashes and the Caps lock and the Scroll lock lights are blinking?
<ed_> meoblast001: not really
<Jordan_U> flyinghippo, Rejected in what way? Is this an intel machine or PPC?
<nemilar> brandon__: clients for old p2p networks don't get much attention anymore
<syntaxerror55> etronik_: No. You have to Dapper>Edgy>Feisty>Gutsy. Or, do a fresh install. (do this one ;D)
<ed_> meoblast001: can you run other 3d games on that machine?
<ed_> meoblast001: like openarena?
<tokok> "Ext3 does not do checksumming when writing to the journal. If barrier=1 is not enabled as a mount option (in /etc/fstab), and if the hardware is doing out-of-order write caching, one runs the risk of severe filesystem corruption during a crash." (c) wikipedia........ So why barrier=1 is not enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<lukasz> So I see it will warmup on certain games ed_?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: crashes in what way?
<meoblast001> ed_: i can run Nexuiz
<etronik_> sheeesh! I do hop one at a time ?? oh boy
<brandon__> bittorrent, is there as many resources for bittorrent, i always had a hard time using bittorent, like browser interface and such
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: just freezes up completely
<meoblast001> ed_: and frets on fire, and supertux
<ed_> meoblast001: what version did you d/l
<meoblast001> ed_: the one in the repos
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: randomly?  or when you do something specific?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: does it happen often?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: today its been often, quite randomly
<ed_> lukasz: well that game you're running, did it _ever_ work without warming up?
<lukasz> it works I can run it ed_
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: are you duel booting?
<lukasz> It just wamrs up
<ed_> meoblast001: i didnt knew it was in the repos
<bkar> tokok-> i dont know, but if you want enterprise class server, i'd go with suse or redhat
<Moduliz0r> I have been, but thats never been an issue
<meoblast001> ed_: well i have extra repos installed
<Moduliz0r> What could it be?
<lukasz> But It warms my laptop up Ed
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: I'm wondering if it could be a hardware issue
<Moduliz0r> It may be a heat issue
<brandon__> what bittorrent client would you say is the best?
<ed_> lukasz: that's normal -- when you run stuff that are CPU-intensive and GPU-intensive it's kind of normal
<brandon__> azerus?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: that's what I've been thinking.  Do you have temp monitors on your hardware?
<lukasz> thnx ed_
<ed_> lukasz: when I run openarena on my laptop it goes up to 63 C
<velko> brandon__, i'm very happy with ktorrent
<Moduliz0r> No I don't
<lukasz> ic
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, To be honest I am probably your best bet at the moment for getting help in this channel, someone who was helping you had to leave and asked me to follow up but I still have no idea what problem you are having
<nemilar> brandon__: there are a slew of them... ktorrent, azureus, deluge, transmission ... it's a personal-taste thing
<lukasz> then it coolsitseld off am I correct ed_?
<Moduliz0r> Although the BIOS can tell me temperatures, can I pull those up in Linux?
<lukasz> coolsitself off*
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: yeah, there's an app for it... if you're in gnome, install sensors-applet
<lukasz> Now its seems to be fine ed_ when Im not running games hehe
<meoblast001> ed_: i have version 0.0.20070413.dfsg-1
<Moduliz0r> ok
<ed_> lukasz: i know
<lukasz> Music is fine and other things just games hehe
<lukasz> Resource hogs :P
<ed_> meoblast001: okay I will give you a link; wait a minute
<meoblast001> ed_: i dont want to redownload, this took 2 hours
<steveire> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nemilar> hate @ adobe
<Moduliz0r> "No Sensors Found"
<Shuggl1> does the guided install on ubuntu delete windows partitions
<Shuggl1> ?
<lukasz> Thank you ed_
<rsk> no Shuggl1
<xMS_user> nemilar: Jordan_U: i have a 4 partion install. sdc2 is / and sdc4 is /home. i logged into gnome and mounted my raid partition to /raid1/ and ran mv -vt/raid1/angel/* /home/angel/ i also ran mv -vi /raid1/.* /home/angel/ (i think the latter is what killed me. i overwrote some hidden file and that is when all hell broke lose) i got errors saying /home/angel does not exists while using gnome (the files seemed to continue copying though) so i 
<ed_> lukasz: no problem the warming up is normal
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: try installing sensord too
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: and lm-sensors
<Shuggl1> I gave an ubuntu cd to a friend and he used guided install
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Shuggl1> now his main harddrive wont boot
<johnficca> Hi is there a native linux driver for my netgear wg511 v2 pcmcia wireless card ?
<[BT]JaC> if i get this error: "Unable to connect. No matching comp found: client zlib server none" what do i need to install to fix it
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: ok, installed- now what?
<nemilar> xMS_user: with you so far...
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: does the sensors applet find sensors now?
<Moduliz0r> no
<steveire> Isn't the fix for that flash issue just for ubuntu to put an updated apckage with an updated hash in the repo?
<meoblast001> ed_: could it be that i dont have cube.... im not sure if this version of sauerbraten i have comes with cube
<kane77> can I delete content of /tmp without breaking the system?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: can you run sensors-detect from the command line?
<Moduliz0r> lets see...
<ed_> meoblast001: normally it would end with some error about not finding the library
<ed_> meoblast001: but no
<nemilar> kane77: without breaking the system, yes...but you might break some stuff you're currently running, like your GUI
<pepperjack> kane77: yes
<Slart> kane77: perhaps
<bkar> steveire-> i downloaded flash earlier the tar.gz, installed it and its working on 7.10
<Decinoge> lols
<kane77> nemilar, pepperjack Slart, thanx
<Moduliz0r> ok i answered loads of YES
<Spee_Der> Howdy folks
<Moduliz0r> and Intel Core family thermal sensor is there
<Slart> kane77: glad we got that sorted out.. we just needed someone to say "no" =)
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: are you getting a readout?
<Moduliz0r> yes, shall I add these lines to /etc/modules automatically?
<bkar> !who | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ed_> meoblast001: it's likely that you will have to redownload it
<Slart> steveire: if that was the case I think they would have done that by now.. but I'm no developer
<ed_> meoblast001: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_2007_12_24_assassin_edition_linux.tar.bz2
<Spee_Der> I'm having a bit of a brain fart. Where do I add files to the startup routine please ?
<meoblast001> ed_: im not the best compiler but ill try
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: I'm not sure if it does it automatically....you might want to check and see
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: also take a look in /etc/modprobe.d
<ed_> meoblast001: it's already compiled
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: what should I look for?
<ed_> meoblast001: thing is, you'll have to run it manually, unless you create a launcher for it
<meoblast001> ed_: ok... is it like nexuiz download.... you just untar it to a place like /opt and then run it from there
<ed_> meoblast001: something like that
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: i2c-sensor I believe
<meoblast001> ed_: ill make a launcher
<Moduliz0r> nothing
<link2126> yeah
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: you're currently getting a readout, though?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: I did when I ran whatever it was
<ed_> meoblast001: what repository were you using?
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, ( Your explanation ended mid sentence in case that was unintended ) Is the problem that you think you have lost important personal data or that some applications aren't working?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: if you run 'lsmod' it will give you a list of currently loaded modules
<meoblast001> ed_: i have a few... how do i know which one thats in?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: you can find whatever you need in there
<Spee_Der> Which directory/folder do i add to include other files on startup please.
<ed_> meoblast001: you have a few what?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: i2c_dev and i2c_i801 are there
<meoblast001> ed_: repos
<ed_> meoblast001: oh
<ed_> meoblast001: wait
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: those are the ones you'll want to add, then
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: but how?
<xMS_user> nemilar: Jordan_U no that is it
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: the applet still doesnt detect any sensors
<Hammer89> I accidentally removed the little WiFi meter from the top panel... I looked in the "add to panel" menu for it... but it wasn't there (that I could see)... anyone know how to re-add it?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: I thought you said you were getting a readout?
<link2126> you prolly go into user prefs
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: what I meant was the sensors-detect thing said that there was an Intel Core family thermal thing, but it didnt tell me anything else
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: did it give you the name of the modules you need, when it finished running?
<b4l74z4r> i changed the ownership of a folder from root to my user and the folder behaves as if the change was succsessful, but when i right click the folder and view permissions, it's still owned by root, what's up with that?
<meoblast001> ed_: well... im gonna go... thanx for the file
<link2126> is the flux capacitor running or is it in anti-time-discombobulation mode?
<ed_> meoblast001: you should file in a bug
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: It didn't ask for them, it offered to add the entries to /etc/modules or whatever it was automatically
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: but after that, it should have given you a list of modules it added
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, Is the problem that you think you have lost important personal data or that some applications aren't working?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: I'll try it again :P
<xMS_user> very very very very important personal data Jordan_U
<link2126> turn the flux capacitor on!
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: run 'sudo modprobe [modulename]' after that, and then run 'sensors' and it will hopefully give you some info
<nemilar> xMS_user: where are your backups??
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!    (driver `coretemp')
<link2126> in the flux capacitor
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: from the detect program
<Hammer89> *posts once more* I accidentally removed the little WiFi meter from the top panel... I looked in the "add to panel" menu for it... but it wasn't there (that I could see)... anyone know how to re-add it? come on guys... this should be easy (and I shouldn't even need help on it :P )
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: so try sudo modprobe coretemp
<Dandre> hello,
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: it executed and gave no output
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: that's good
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: now run sudo update-modules
<Moduliz0r> YAY
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: and then run sensors
<Moduliz0r> Sensors applet is working :D
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: you got sensor output?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: thank you
<link2126> then turn on the flux capacitor
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: :) np np
<nemilar> Oh, yeah, and also enable the flux capacitor.  Very important.
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: Looks like this is my problem, 52c and 52c :|
<Dandre> I want to capture the image of a window that is larger than my screen resolution. Is there any possibility?
<danbhfive> Hammer89: do you have a network moniter?
<link2126> YAY
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: 52c isn't _too_ hot, but if it goes over 60, start to worry
<link2126> that should make it work like a Mexican
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: I've had it at 93c before :|
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: at least now you can see if the crashing is related to heat spikes
<Hammer89> danbhfive: I had the little WiFi status thing up before...
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: dear god...for what component?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: Intel Core 2 Duo (E6600)
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, Does /home/angel exist currently?
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: yo man, fix your thermal paste!!!
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: That was when I had bad cooling
<velko> Dandre, well hit alt+print and you'll find out
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: anything over 65C is Bad News for processors
<danbhfive> Hammer89: yes, you said you looked into the add panel thingy, do you see a network monitor?
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: hehe, how do I print the degrees sign?
<timandtom> Does anyone know what happened to pastebin.com? (I know its probably the wrong place to ask, but you guys pointed me there before, figured you might know)
<NASAchusetts> Does anyone know how to dual boot Ubuntu with Vista on a separate harddrive?  After installing Ubuntu on the separate drive, when I boot up to it I get a message like I need to use a compatible Microsoft FDisk error 80.
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: no clue
<PriceChild> !paste | timandtom (use this instead)
<danbhfive> !paste | timandtom
<ubotu> timandtom (use this instead): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> timandtom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linchapulin> Good afternoon, evening, night, or early morning as the case may be
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: ok, thanks for your help :D
<nemilar> Moduliz0r: no problem..good luck
<Moduliz0r> nemilar: ;)
<Hammer89> danbhfive: Ah ha... got it working... thanks :D
<danbhfive> Hammer89: np
<johnficca> Hi is there a native linux driver for my netgear wg511 v2 pcmcia wireless card ?
<link2126> To dual boot Vista and Ubuntu on seperate hard drives, first install ubuntu on the main drive then turn on the flux capacitor
<timandtom> xP Uh, thanks, i meant, anyone know why pastebin.com is down
<Casey> Is there a way to disable your CD drive's eject button?
<Jordan_U> johnficca, Do you know the exact chipset?
<LjL> !away > Ttech|Away    (Ttech|Away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<syntaxerror55> NASAchusetts: http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<linchapulin> johnficca:: First you need to find out what chipset your wireless card uses...then that can be answered
<link2126> then turn on the flux capacitor
<Ttech|Away> LjL,  sorry.. I know. Something got messed up and I was checking somethign.  I don't usually do that
<Ttech|Away> ><
<deadlymachine> >.<
<NASAchusetts> thanks I'll check it out
<Repentinus> What should I use as root password?
<deadlymachine> your moom
<link2126>  your mom
<johnficca> linchapulin: let me see if I can find out.
<link2126> your mom
<deadlymachine> you mom
<chaosrl> how would I go about making abiword my default word processor over openoffice's word processor?
<link2126> your mom
<Talon> Unbuntu just got finished, can anyone give me a link to help me setup my Wireless card so i can update theese security updates it warned me about.
<deadlymachine> you mom your mom
<syntaxerror55> !ops | link2126
<ubotu> link2126: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Talon> Ubuntu*
<deadlymachine> you momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou momyou mom
<link2126> yo momma yo moa yo mamma
<Jordan_U> !ops
<link2126> woah
<syntaxerror55> !ops link2126 deadlymachine
<E_Data> pwned :P
<nemilar> ops to the rescue!
<nemilar> man I love when that happens
<bkb> Talon-> you have internet access now? no need to use wireless if your already have access
<Repentinus> What is default root password or smth?
<Seveas> !root | regulate
<ubotu> regulate: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jpatrick> !root > Repentinus
<nemilar> Repentinus: there is no default root password
<Seveas> gah. :)
<syntaxerror55> Seveas: Thanks. :D
<Seveas> thanks jpatrick ;)
<johnficca> linchapulin: the chipset is isl3880
<thelostbutler> hello folks, i have a line in /etc/security/limits.conf that says *               hard    nofile        32767, however when i run a job via cron the number of open files shows up as only 1024. can some one point out
<Moduliz0r> Repentinus: sudo passwd root (and put a password in)
<nemilar> Repentinus: if you really want to set one, you can 'sudo passwd root'
<DrivenMad> regulate, that was awsome!! starit form the Matrix :)
<Carbonflux> can anyone think of a reason my clock might be running slow ? I am running Ubuntu 7.10 on a P4.
<DrivenMad> slow? system battery
<Shuggl1> My friend installed ubuntu using the guided partition and now his first harddrive is reportin no os. what should he do?
<DrivenMad> maybe
<Carbonflux> DrivenMad, ya that will be the first thing I try, once a find a new battery heh
<bkb> Shuggl1-> re-install
<Talon> How do i setup my wireless connection on this fresh install ?
<DrivenMad> Shuggl1, verify that the os was installed on the first drive.. i.e. hda0 or sda0
<Shuggl1> he needs to salvage his data off of a windows partition, if possible
<bkb> Talon-> you have internet access now? no need to use wireless if your already have access
<Carbonflux> DrivenMad, thought I would ask here and see if there was any issue, it was not doing it when this box was running windows, but that could just be timming etc
<Talon> My desktop uses a cable, i use Wireless with my Laptop
<bkb> Talon-> move over the cable temporarily then you can do updates
<DrivenMad> CarboxFlux, Interesting.... I ahvent heard of it only doing it in linux :)
<danbhfive> !wireless > Talon
<Talon> Thankyou
<varsendaggr> is there a way to easily switch between using xserver-xgl  and xserver-xorg???
<Shuggl1> how can i get a list of partitions?
<Carbonflux> DrivenMad, ya, I bet its just a weird coincidence that it happened around the time I switched this machine to linux heh
<bkb> Shuggl1-> fdisk -l
<PriceChild> Shuggl1, sudo fdisk -ll
<Flare183> Shuggl1: df i think
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> Shuggl1, only one l there
<nemilar> Shuggl1: fdisk -l
<nemilar> you might need to do fdisk [device] -l
<johnficca> does Ubuntu have the prism54 driver in the repos??
<bkb> Shuggl1-> but you have to mount it to recover any data
<Flare183> johnficca: yeap
<johnficca> cool
<Repentinus> How I can delete root passwd?
<bkb> Shuggl1-> well maybe not, if you use disk dump to another drive partition
<Flare183> Repentinus: you can't
<varsendaggr> or rather at what point in the boot up process does startx decide to to run xgl?
<syntaxerror55> Repentinus: you do not want to do that
<syntaxerror55> Repentinus: if it was possible, of course.
<nemilar> syntaxerror55: root doesn't need a password, that's what sudo is for
<bkb> Repentinus-> change password while your eyes are closed, you cant remember what you typed
<nemilar> bkb: but then he has to type it twice ;)
<syntaxerror55> bkb: xD
<nemilar> Repentinus: the only way I know to do it is to edit the shadow file manually
<syntaxerror55> nemilar: aww. You ruined it. :|
<nemilar> actually wait
<nemilar> Repentinus: passwd --lock
<incorrect> i was trying to stop users who belong to a certain group from being able to login
<Pici> Repentinus: sudo passwd -l
<incorrect> so i added "login;*;*;Al0000-2400;users,cdrom,floppy,plugdev,audio,dip,sysadmin" to /etc/security/groups
<incorrect> group.conf even
<NASAchusetts> I guess my real question is this; Is it possible to dual boot with 2 different harddrives? In my case my fist HD is already partitioned with Vistax64/XP, I found this spare 15GB HD in my house and wanted to use that just for Ubuntu. So can it be done or does all the OS's have to be on one HD?
<PriceChild> NASAchusetts, it works fine
<nemilar> NASAchusetts: it's possible
<Slart> NASAchusetts: it can be done
<Slart> wow.. we agreed.. sweet =)
<lennart_> can some one help me with a small but annoying problem with flashplayer?
<nemilar> NASAchusetts: just make sure your bootloader is on the hard-drive which is being booted off-of
<nemilar> Consensus!
<Jordan_U> !anyone | lennart_
<ubotu> lennart_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PriceChild> NASAchusetts, windows complains about not being on the first disk... but can be fixed if you map the drives in the grub config.
<nemilar> lennart_: we'll try, but know that flash is very much broken
<Slart> NASAchusetts: or you could use some kind of bios boot selector and have each hard drive with it's own boot sector
<nemilar> the ubuntuforums.org pages are littered with posts about people having flash problems...thankfully I haven't been affected
<nemilar> what's a reboot?
<mcisbackuk> nemilar: Please read "Pc's for Dummies"
<Flare183> nemilar: restarting the computer
<Flare183> duh
<nemilar> haha i love that people answered that question
<nemilar> Has anyone ever attempted to use kexec?
<incorrect> how can i change the default from being nano to vi?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Do I have much chance of customising a LiveCD inside a LiveCD with 2gb RAM?
<bkb> incorrect-> set -o vi
<white_eagle> can't I install windows when using ubuntu?
<Seveas> Nihilist_Nerd, no
<Nihilist_Nerd> dual-booting?
<velko> incorrect, it's the EDITOR environment variable
<incorrect> bkb, there is another way i am sure
<incorrect> i did it once before
<Flare183> white_eagle: using virtualbox
<bkb> incorrect-> possibly, you dont like what i gave you?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Seveas: I also have 4gb swap
<lennart_> ok, the problem is when im trying to go to fullscreen, the clip goes pops up in a new window, but i want it to be fullscreen in the existing window
<Seveas> Nihilist_Nerd, that helps :)
<velko> bkb, sorry - it was for incorrect
<NASAchusetts> I used EasyBCD on Vista to add Linux and it Linux shows up with the other OS's during boot up, but when I go to Linux, it gives me that weird compatible Fdisk message.  So what did I miss?  Is there a webpage that could show me what to do?
<Jordan_U> Nihilist_Nerd, Yes, it's possible. Why though? :)
<incorrect> found it! update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/vim
<Nihilist_Nerd> 'Cause I've partitioned my HDD to death and I want to run an OS from RAM
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: that would require loading the OS into ram every time you boot
<Nihilist_Nerd> I'm customising a LiveCD so that I can run from RAM
<Nihilist_Nerd> Yeah
<Nihilist_Nerd> This is true
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: which...would be slow
<Nihilist_Nerd> Though obviously it will be fast once booted :D
<xMS_user> sorry guys. back
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: it would also mean that you can't install any new programs...you can, but it will all be lost if you need to reboot
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> umm you dont realize once you boot from liveCD you are running on RAM ?
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: that's what SSD's are for
<Nihilist_Nerd> Seriously, I discovered this first in fedora and was amazed at how awesome it has been
<Nihilist_Nerd> bkb: yeah, but I think what i want to do is different... bottoRAM - requires 1gb or more
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: you can create a ramdisk if you really want to
<Slart> NASAchusetts: Easybcd?.. I think you'll find we're good at ubuntu.. ask the easybcd people about their thing
<Nihilist_Nerd> I assume that this loads pretty much everything into ram
<xMS_user> sry guys i lot my connection
<xMS_user> Jordan_U: still there?
<Jordan_U> xMS_user, Yes
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: this is what SSDs are made for...you can get one large enough to hold your OS for not too much $$$
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> no it does not load everything to ram, you must still manually add it in
<Pulpie> is there a cli email client?
<nemilar> Pulpie: there are like a billion
<Nihilist_Nerd> If I leave my computer on while running from RAM, how environmentally unfriendly will I be? Hmm... how about if I hibernate?
<nemilar> Pulpie: pine and mutt are two common ones
<Pulpie> nemilar: do u have a fav?
<Nihilist_Nerd> nemilar: SSDs?
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> you snooze you lose..hehe
<nemilar> Pulpie: pine is my favorite
<Shuggl1> the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54143/
<velko> Pulpie, mutt is mine :-)
<Pulpie> nemilar: ty
<Nihilist_Nerd> nemilar: you snooze you lose?
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: Solid State Drives.
<Shuggl1> is there any chance to resstore his windows partition?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Ah
<Jordan_U> Nihilist_Nerd, Are you using a heater at the moment?
<Pulpie> velko: thats nice... do u have a favorite color too?
<Pulpie> :D
<Nihilist_Nerd> Like Flash media? What are the advantages of these?
<Repentinus> Grr, I can't understand how to install java.
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: they're basically flash memory that acts as a hard drive...the Next Big Thing
<velko> Pulpie, :-P
<deme> I just installed ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 1520 and I have two issues: 1. the sound isn't being detected and 2. flash based items don't work in firefox even though I installed adobe flash.
<Nihilist_Nerd> Nah, I don;'t really use radiaters
<Nihilist_Nerd> 8radiators
 * Slart is getting a ssd-drive for his laptop... yummy
<johnficca> is there a native linux driver for the netgear wg511 marvell chipset?
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: it's not quite as fast as RAM, but you don't loose all the data when your computer shuts down, or hibernates
<Nihilist_Nerd> What's the advantage of this over HDD?
<danbhfive> Repentinus: can you just sudo apt-get install sun-java-whatever?
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: it's flash-based, so it's much faster
<Nihilist_Nerd> And also, don't they die after 100 000 writes?
<bkb> Shuggl1-> okay, they are there, now you have to mount them in mount points like / or /home
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: no moving parts.. faster..
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: they last longer than conventional HDDs
<Nihilist_Nerd> Thanks
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: and hard drives last forever? =)
<Nihilist_Nerd> Wow
<Nihilist_Nerd> Not mine!
<nemilar> Slart: Seagates do!!
<Nihilist_Nerd> :D
<Shuggl1> he used the guided setup and it seems to have deleted his original partition table then didnt successfully install
<Slart> nemilar: hehe.. I've got some paperweights here that says otherwise =)
<Jordan_U> Nihilist_Nerd, And they cost upwards of $1,000 :)
<nemilar> Slart: actually, I still have an original IBM 1.5GB hard drive, from an old IBM Aptiva P1 133MHz, still doin' it's thing
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> think about how those network appliances are, they have not hard disk normally, only cf disk to boot and run the os
<Jordan_U> Nihilist_Nerd, If you want one that is more than a few GIG that is
<Nihilist_Nerd> it's just that I asked my friend what running an OS from RAM Flash Drive would be like and he said awful, cause it would soon die
<nemilar> Jordan_U: you can get a small one for a few hundred bucks now
<Slart> nemilar: bah... it's just faking it.. but this is offtopic.
<nemilar> Slart: hahaha
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: SSD != RAM drive
<Nihilist_Nerd> I know
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: yes.. it's just that a hard drive dies before the ssd drive
<nemilar> they've worked out the writes issue that life shouldn't be a problem
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> read/write cycle of 100k plus is about 10 years on typical user, if you dont do any logging
<Grimer> anyone here had problems booting ubuntu 7.10? mine crashes when tries to start the cups daemon
<deme> Could I possibly pm anyone regarding intitial install issues?
<Shuggl1> bkb: what would his windows partition be? there is no sda3 or sda4
<Nihilist_Nerd> Wow, doesn't the OS often write to /tmp?
<nemilar> deme: ask the question here, if someone knows the answer they'll help you
<Shuggl1> extended?
<Nihilist_Nerd> And what about /proc?
<xMS_user> what is /tmp?
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: /tmp is usually in RAM
<Nihilist_Nerd> Oooh
<Jordan_U> Nihilist_Nerd, If you put DSL on a flash drive and boot it with the "toram" kernel parameter you are really running from RAM and there are no writes to the drive so less ( no? ) wear :)
<Nihilist_Nerd> So part of the / filesystem is in the RAM!
<Slart> Nihilist_Nerd: /proc isn't a "on disc" file.. it's just a .. what to call it.. in memory file
<Talon> WoW! i really like this Ubuntu so far :D im glad i installed it.
<deme> Does anyone know how to get linux to detect the audio on a Dell Inspiron 1520?
<nemilar> xMS_user: /tmp is where apps keep temporary data that is cleaned when they close
<nemilar> Talon: glad to hear it
<bkb> Shuggl1-> what are those partitions? they were just built and nothing installed?
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to make abiword the default word processor for gutsy?
<nemilar> Talon: you will _inevidably_ run into some problems, though ;)
<Stepa2> I just tried burning MINIPE to a cd and got an error (and wasted a cd)
<Stepa2> Can anyone help
<nemilar> Stepa2: be more specific about the error...use pastebin if necessary
<Nihilist_Nerd> Wow this is really surpising to me. And about DSL: how hard is it to use? is it uitable for someone like me (quite newbish, but not totally a beginner)
<Slart> chaosrl: default word processor? why..
<bkb> Stepa2-> as a comparison, i have coasters (dvd), would you like to trade?
<Nihilist_Nerd> Sorry if I'm being too offtopic
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: are you speaking of D-mn Small Linux?
<Stepa2> nemilar: It said :error writing to cd, try using lower speed
<Nihilist_Nerd> yes indeed
<nemilar> Stepa2: did you try using a lower speed?
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> those are for you, you will do well with DSL
<Stepa2> bkb: sure :-)
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: DSL isn't really for a desktop...it's very, very minimal
<chaosrl> Slart: i've had better luck with abiword+charts and graphics converting into .docs for use on windows machine, and right now the openoffice word processor is the default for handling .docs, which is a minor annoyance, but not that big of a deal
<Spee_Der> Which directory/folder do I add to, to include more  files on startup please.
<Nihilist_Nerd> bkb: Hmm, I heard from my school technician that you have to manually mount stuff
<chaosrl> i was just wondering if i could get abiword to open .docs by default
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: it's used mostly as a rescue distro, with certain uses in small devices that don't need many programs
<bkb> Spee_Der-> what do you want done?
<Slart> chaosrl: ahh.. default for opening doc-files.. now I understand
<Stepa2> nemilar: No, i do not want to risk another blank cd.  Just want to check if this could be a problem.  When i downloaded minipe, i downloaded in nrg format and used nrg2iso to convert. Is that fine?
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> or can be done automatically if they are available at boot
<Nihilist_Nerd> Ah okay, so is DSL more appropriate for... wshing machines?
<chaosrl> Slart: sorry if i wasn't being clear; is it possible?
<Spee_Der> Thanks bkb. I need to add a new file on startup for the network.
<bkb> Nihilist_Nerd-> you need to modify /etc/fstab
<Slart> chaosrl: find a doc-file and.. right click on it.. properties
<nemilar> Stepa2: should be fine.  If it says try a slower speed, you should try a slower speed ;) CD-Rs are like $0.25/each, anyhow
<danbhfive> chaosrl: i think you can right click it, and there is an option somewhere in there
<bkb> Spee_Der-> what would this new file do for you?
<Stepa2> nemilar: okay, ill try
<Nihilist_Nerd> Meh, doesn't sound like my sort of thing. I like the prospect of something that works well out of the box.
<Slart> chaosrl: there you have a "open with" tab that will let you select what program to use to open it
<chaosrl> Slart: haha, maybe i should have looked a bit harder... thanks!
<Spee_Der> bkb, this is in order for my IPv6 application to function properly.
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: DSL isn't for desktop use
<Nihilist_Nerd> yeah okay.
<adub> does anyone in here run vnc
<nemilar> Spee_Der: where are you that you have IPv6 support from your ISP??
<Slart> adub: sometimes, yes
<bkb> Spee_Der-> text files are read, not executed, so maybe I am not following you?
 * Spee_Der is located in Rhode Island, USA.
<bioshock> hi
<nemilar> Spee_Der: omg you really do have ipv6
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hello.
<Shuggl1> is there a way to install grub?
<adub> slart i setup a server and i am having trouble connecting to it
<bioshock> how can create ntfs partition using gparted? i want to install vista on the empty partition left, but seems impossible.
<bkb> nemilar-> they are okay for low budget == dsl  am low budget too
<adub> am i suppose to add computers that are allowed to connect or should i just be able to connect as long as the server is listening on say port 5800
<Slart> adub: ok.. I assume you can ping the server and such.. so all cables are connected
<Shuggl1> it seems like he has no installed grub, or the install broke before doing that
<Chase-san> heya
<Spee_Der> bkb, Okay. I need to include on start-up for my IPv6 to function properly. I just forget where to add in the Ubuntu ONSTART = <program_name>
<Nihilist_Nerd> Right click on unused space, select new partition and choose 'ntfs' from a drop-down box in a dialogue that will appear
<Nihilist_Nerd> that's at bioshock
<adub> slart yes i can ping the ip
<Spee_Der> nemilar, Yes. And it works very well.
<bkb> Spee_Der-> ahh.. /etc/network/interfaces
<Chase-san> anyone can tell me how to get the wireless to work on k/ubuntu?
<Slart> adub: I think you can configure the vnc server to do either.. hang on.. let me check
<Spee_Der> No tunnel provider.
<Stepa2> nemilar: error again
<chaosrl> Shuggl1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nemilar> Stepa2: can you mount the iso?
<chaosrl> try that
<riba1> hi
<Stepa2> nemilar: explain
<bioshock> Nihilist_Nerd, the list contains many types, (ext3,fat16,fat32) ntfs also, but i _CAN'T_ click on ntfs.
<Spee_Der> bkb, Thanks much, I will have a look there after dinner......   merci beaucoup.....
<adub> slart thanks im running a port scan on the server to just make sure that vnc is running and listening i know i left it on when i left the location tho
<Stepa2> nemilar: please :-D
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, It should be listed in your network-manager, are you using Gnome (normal Ubuntu), Kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<nemilar> Stepa2: try mounting it to a directory (mount -o loop -t iso.iso [directory])
<nemilar> err
<nemilar> that command is wrong
<nemilar> mount -o loop iso.iso directory/
<Slart> adub: oh.. you're not anywhere near the server you installed vnc on?
<Nihilist_Nerd> bioshock: what a mystery... is it greyed out?
<bioshock> yes
<bkb> Spee_Der-> bou coup de mundial..hehehe
<Spee_Der> nemilar, Yes. It works nicely, but when i re-start the system, I need first to call a program to provide that serivice......
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: I am using kubuntu 7.10
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hold on bioshock, let's make a new channel to avoid crowding this one: #bioshockandnn
<adub> slart i set this up on my parents computer so no
<riba1> what is the linux graphic package that lets me do a little more than impress?
<nemilar> Spee_Der: just running a command?  you can put that in your rc.local file, and it will run each time automatically at boot
<bioshock> ok
<riba1> only blender?
<adub> they are basically computer illiterate and i am moving away from home so i need to do something like this so i can help them
<chaosrl> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<bkb> riba1-> you can impress people with blender and inkscape
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: It shows eth0, but it doesn't show a wireless device, however, I have both a line based and a built in wireless
<Stepa2> nemilar: does it matter where i mount it?
<bobbob1016> nemilar, You need sudo/gksu, I just did that coincidently.
<Slart> adub: which vnc-server did you use?
<Spee_Der> nemilar, Many thanks. That is what I am looking for..... will try that after dinner.......  Ciao for now.
<Grimer> anyone here had problems booting ubuntu 7.10? mine crashes when tries to start the cups daemon
<adub> slart tight vnc
<nemilar> Stepa2: no, just create the directory first
<nemilar> bobbob1016: of course, it's a system file...wouldn't want any old user to be able to put a start-up command in
<RasterBurner> hey guys
<riba1> ok...tx..
<adub> at their place i set it up to where it can log in view loopback adapter i did this just to test
<Flare183> !hi | RasterBurner
<ubotu> RasterBurner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adub> i used the web interface adn was able to connect no problems with their ip http://thereip:5800 through the web browser
<riba1> last time (about a year ago)  there was some scripting to be installed in blender so I didn't have the time
<bkb> Grimer-> you can remove cupsd from the rc scripts.. maybe you can man update-rc.d
<nemilar> Grimer: what crashes?  cups or everything?
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Do you know what your wifi card is by any chance?  It would show up if it was recognized, so it probably isn't recognized.  I'm not too familiar with KDE though
<riba1> somehting about python
<Slart> adub: you know plain vnc isn't considered safe to leave open to the world.. it's just a password between the bad people and your server
<adub> i am attempting this now and the connection will just time out the server is up and i ran port scans but i am having no luck connecting
<Grimer> well... it crashes... simply... the boot process hangs
<adub> slart i realize this
<bkb> riba1-> only if you dont have python, but python is normally installed stock
<bobbob1016> nemilar, I'm just making sure
<adub> i do not plan on leaving it open infinitely
<Nihilist_Nerd> Shall I publish and GPL a gutsy boottoRAM liveCD after I've built it?
<adub> they call with a computer problem
<nemilar> Grimer: do you have a printer connected?
<Jordan_U> bkb, Python has always come by default with Ubuntu
<adub> i have them turn it on then immediately turn it off when done
<Nihilist_Nerd> I mean, would that be a good thing to do?
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: its a toshiba satalite (I know that tells you nothing), but the wireless is of realtek make
<Grimer> nops
<bkb> Grimer-> boot into safe mode, and modify the /etc/init.d/   where it points to your cupsd
<Grimer> no
<nemilar> Nihilist_Nerd: if you create it, it's automatically GPL'd
<Stepa2> nemilar: ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<bkb> Jordan_U-> i thought so to, I was just pointing it out to another user
<Slart> adub: your parents run ubuntu? or is vnc installed on a windows-machine?
<Grimer> well... i gonna try this bkb
<Nihilist_Nerd> nemilar: okay, i'm not that familiarwith theasoftware licenses, but i'll take your word for it
<Nihilist_Nerd> so will it be helpful for me to dot hat?
<adub> windows machien i scanned and all the ports are showing filtered???
<adub> so the port isnt showing open
<adub> i do not have a firewall ssetup this box is windows 2000
<nemilar> Stepa2: you did something along the lines of 'mount -o loop isofile.iso directory/' ?
<bkb> riba1-> oh yeah i can sort of recall, for latest maybe you need python 1.5 so you may need to upgrade
<dhruva023> hi
<adub> thanks slart for helping me tackle this
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Toshiba Satellite what model?  That would tell me something, Toshiba Satellite tells me nothing specific, and realtek tells me a bit more, but I need the specific model number.  Try google-ing "kubuntu (model number)", or "ubuntu (model number)" directions should be almost the same.
<adub> i wonder what is filtering the ports they do not have a home router
<dhruva023> first time i am running irc from command line
<Stepa2> nemilar: sudo mount -o loop minixpe.iso home/ubunut/Desktop/test
<chri4> adub: personal firewall, maybe?
<nemilar> Stepa2: sounds like the ISO is bad
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: hold on let me get you the info...
<dhruva023> list
<bkb> Stepa2-> you need to add -t iso9660  as an option to mount
<nemilar> Stepa2: yeah, give that a try
<adub> nope i know for a fact they do not have that
<adub> i installed all software on that computer service is bellsouth
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: TOSHIBA Satellite A215-S5802 NoteBook AMD Mobile Athlon 64 X2 TK-57(1.90GHz) 15.4" Wide XGA 1GB DDR2 667 120GB 5400rpm DVD Super Multi ATI Radeon X1200 IGP, Wireless: 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<adub> how would i stop the filtered port on a windows 2000 machine the isp is bellsouth
<Slart> adub: hmm.. I don't see any settings that limit who can connect to it.. are you sure the vnc-server is running?
<bkb> Stepa2-> you need to specify the file system type you are mounting unless it is ext2/ext3
<Stepa2> bkb: that worked
<bkb> or reiserfs
<tigran> Hey
<adub> yes
<nemilar> bkb: normally it will recognize most filesystems, as long as they are labeled properly and in good form
<Repentinus> What is typical folder for Mozilla Firefox?
<adub> i port scanned it
<nemilar> Repentinus: folder for what?
<nemilar> Repentinus: personal files are kept in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Stepa2> bkb:  where / how do i specify that?
<tigran> I just installed flash player from within firefox plugin installer, but it won't work.
<bkb> nemilar-> it would not recognize ramfs or squashfs or tmpfs  per my experience
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, That isn't the wireless' model number.  Try google-ing "Satellite A215-S5802 specs" or tech specs, it should list the chipset of the wifi.
<nemilar> bkb: true, those are specialty FS's ... it'll typically recognize an iso9660 fine, though
<bkb> Stepa2-> options are the ones that start with -   so in the middle
<bkb> tigran->  which ubuntu version?
<tigran> bkb: Gutsy
<bkb> tigran-> you downloaded the tar.gz file?
<tigran> bkb: No, from firefox, installing missing plugins
<RasterBurner> hey what are the advanteges of Ubuntu over Fedora?
<Ryuho> I need onscreen keyboard using xfce start up under Ubuntu 7.10 but when I edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default i either freeze or the xfce login screen seems to be on top of the onboard screen and i can't use it
<Stepa2> bkb: im using a live cd, what file system is that?
<nemilar> RasterBurner: they're different distrobutions is all
<bkb> tigran->  okay , if you like to try, to what i did, download the tar.gz from adobe site
<adub> slart do you know what it could be obviously i dont think i could connect if the state of the port is filtered
<nemilar> RasterBurner: notable difference is that Ubuntu is debian based, and therefore uses APT, while fedora is redhat based and therefore uses RPM
<bkb> Stepa2-> you have to tell us the whole scenario, we will give you wrong advise if you we assume different
<Chase-san> bobo1016: hah yah sorry, it doesn't seem to get much more specific then, Realtek 54g wireless LAN
<RasterBurner> so ubuntu is a form of debian"
<tigran> bkb: Then run the installer?
<bkb> tigran nope, untar it and put the .so into ...
<nemilar> RasterBurner: Ubuntu is based off of Debian
<DigitalNinja> Is sftp speed done in bytes or bits?
<Slart> adub: it's hard to tell what might be wrong.. I'd start by using the tight-vnc client from a windows machine.. see if that works.. if that works I'd go on to a linux client
<nemilar> RasterBurner: there's loads of distrobutions out there, most of them are based off of a "parent" distrobution...the two most popular parents being Redhat and Debian....there's a timeline somewhere on the web if you're really interested
<Slart> adub: but there could be lots of things going on with that windows-machine that I have no idea about
<bkb> tigran-> put into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins,   you also have to create  a ~/.mozilla/plugins/   and put a copy there too;  kill firefox and restart it
<Stepa2> brb: not sure on how far back you want me to go, but my windows system is damaged.  I want to use mini.. to recover my files.  I downloaded as rar parts, then it extracted as nrg, i converted to iso
<adub> slart you have a good point....im thinking i will have to figure out why the port is showing filtered could be some extra crap bellsouth puts on those modems who knows
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, I noticed that too.  Try "Realtek 54g wireless lan ubuntu", that's all I'd do it if were my card.
<RasterBurner> nemilar: ok cool, so ubuntu - debian. fedora - redhat! makes sense.
<Slart> adub: if the port is filtered.. just change it on the server.. there should be some kind of config-program for it
<adub> slart true im baffled there is no 3rd party software on the machine that give firewall capability
<Slart> adub: doesn't windows 2000 sp4 come with a simple firewall?
<nemilar> Slart: it does
<adub> you know i think your right it does
<adub> i wonder where i would go in to disable that
<nemilar> Slart / adub :  they added it in sp4
<Shinobi> i need help with alsa, uninstallation an reinstallation
<Slart> adub: well.. in that abomination they call "control panel" I guess ;)
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Try System-> Preferences-> Hardware Information
<tigran> bkb: Thanks
<tigran> bkb: That worked
<adub> slart ya its something in there i bet
<seanh> Hi all. The problem I have is  that Ubuntu will play some DVDs but not others. Actually I've found the same problem on 3 Ubuntu laptops, but not on Windows. I have done everything in the RestrictedFormats wiki page. What could be the difference between the discs?
<bkb> tigran it worked for me
<Slart> seanh: the only difference I know of is encrypted and unencrypted
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, You should be able to find your wireless there, even if Ubuntu won't see it.  Are you dual-booting by any chance?  If so, you should be able to find it in Vista's device manager.
<Chase-san> eh?
<Slart> seanh: but I'm no dvd-guru... it's quite possible I'm wrong
<seanh> Slart -- hmm... they are all movie DVDs from a rental shop. Wouldn't they all be encrypted? Is there some way to tell by looking at the discs?
<Chase-san> bobob1016: i'll try to translate that directory to kde
<bobbob1016> seanh, Try playing them with VLC, to the best of my knowledge, it doesn't care if the DVD is encrypted.
<Slart> seanh: I have no idea
<orochi_> make sure libdvdcss2 is installed
<kilrae> is there any way to convince flash to not render on top of everything else (javascript menus, for example)
<seanh> bobbob1016 -- actually I have tried all players. If a disc doesn't play, it doesn't play in *anything*
<orochi_> libdvdcss2 is required for encrypted dvd playback
<seanh> orochi_ actually the error I get is that libdvdcss2 is not installed, but it definitely is
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Oh, forgot you were on KDE for a second.  If memory serves, try the Control Center.
<Shinobi> i need help with alsa, uninstallation an reinstallation...i installed alsa 1.0.15 without uninstalling 1.0.14 and then installed1.0.16rcs.. then from synaptics reinstalled alsa 1.0.14 but now nothing works
<bobbob1016> seanh, Try using Quickstart to install the DVD codecs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613462&highlight=quickstart
<Stepa2> bkb: did you get that?
<unicum> where do i find the sound settings in ubunt.. like warning sounds and stuff?
<bkb> Stepa2-> nope, i stepeed out for a few
<bobbob1016> seanh, That does a lot of things automatically, including install the DVD codecs.
<Stepa2> brb: not sure on how far back you want me to go, but my windows system is damaged.  I want to use mini.. to recover my files.  I downloaded as rar parts, then it extracted as nrg, i converted to iso
<PriceChild> unicum, system > preferences > sound
<wei> jkl;j
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the compu
<StrangeCharm_> ter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<unicum> PriceChild that was too easy... head - hand - impact
<bkb> Stepa2-> wait a minute, you are attempting to recover a windows xp data? where is the drive? what have you done?
<seanh> bobbob1016 - taking a look, thanks
<Jordan_U> unicum, I prefer facepalm myself
<unicum> hrhr
<Stepa2> bkb: From what i understand, i have a virus.  Cannot boot into it. Cannot mount it
<unicum> anyone here using fireftp?
<bkb> Stepa2-> okay, where is this xp (ntfs) drive now?
<Jordan_U> Stepa2, Might try testdisk
<gregorovius> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gregorovius> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, You find the model number?
<StrangeCharm_> mumblegrumble hibernation mumble
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot | gregorovius
<ubotu> gregorovius: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: hrm.... nope
<bkb> Stepa2-> and I assume you booted on same machine where this xp drive is?
<gregorovius> sorry, syntaxerror55
<Chase-san> bobbob1026: just doesn't seem to list anything I can find
<bkb> Stepa2-> booted liveCD i meant?
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Try booting Vista if you are dual-booting, and getting it from the device manager there.
<Stepa2> bkb: its on the same comp as i am now
<KingPython> my shell screen resolation isnt fine and so i added vga options to /boot/grub/menu.lst but it gave me an error for resolation when booting and shell isnt good fine again .. and i use wide screen (1280x768) what can i do? my menu.lst file:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54150/
<bkb> Stepa2-> and you are on liveCD now?
<Stepa2> Jordan_U: not sure what you mean
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: no, I deleted vista
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, You can start typing "bobbob1016" then hit tab, as in type "bob" and hit tab, I know that works in XChat, not sure about Kopete.
<syntaxerror55> Kopete != good IRC client
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: I am using opera on another windows system actually, but it works here too
<Jordan_U> !info testdisk | Stepa2
<ubotu> stepa2: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<b4l74z4r> does vlc install codecs system-wide or does it contain its own codecs?
<dennisharrison> howdy #ubuntu
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: the system I am working on currently is entire;y unconnected
<angasule>  I have some pdfs with images I want to convert to html (and still see the images, obviously), pdftohtml isn't outputting images
<dennisharrison> trying to make apache2 use a specific php.ini file
<syntaxerror55> !hi | dennisharrison
<ubotu> dennisharrison: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: however once I get the wireless working ;)
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Just saying, since I don't have XChat open all the time, and I might miss a response or two from you if you don't have my name correctly in it, since I don't get notified.  I'm looking into where the device manager is.  Did you try Restricted Drivers Manager?  Not sure where it is on KDE, but it usually installs wifi.
<dennisharrison> can't get anything to work out for me over here :)  6.10LTS, I have /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<syntaxerror55> dennisharrison: 6.10 isn't LTS ;D It's 6.06 :)
<dennisharrison> I have changed both of them to have upload_max_filesize to 20M instead of 2M
<dennisharrison> syntaxerror55, you got me there, its is 6.06 ;p
<dennisharrison> I /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and php is still whining about upload_max_filesize being set to 2M
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, I'd start my laptop running KDE, but it is running openSUSE with KDE, and they use YAST as a manager for pretty much everything, so don't think that'll help with Kubuntu.
<KingPython> how can you use well shell screen for 1280x768 resolution on ubuntu?
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: Once I get this working I can debug all the other non-working things on it (like sound), but this is top proprity, nods
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: quite alright
<StrangeCharm_> KingPython: i'm not sure i understand what you mean
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Since this is a new-ish laptop, do you have the box by any chance?  It might have the model listed on there
<syntaxerror55> dennisharrison: Maybe #apache could help
<KingPython> my shell screen resolation isnt fine and so i added vga options to /boot/grub/menu.lst but it gave me an error for resolation when booting and shell isnt good fine again .. and i use wide screen (1280x768) what can i do? my menu.lst file:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54150/
<totoro7> Hi, I need help on configuring my router to use ekiga
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: found restricted drivers thing, 1 sec
<StrangeCharm_> KingPython: sorry, i've no idea
<dennisharrison> I even did a locate php.ini and changed every file to have 20M instead of 2M and restarted apache without using graceful, just to 'make sure' and still get the same php error, let me take this time to say that I really despise php in general, and ask if anyone knows what I am talking about :)
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Try running "kde-hal-device-manager" if that doesn't work.  I think you need to be online for Restricted Drivers manager to work.
<Ironman1> hey how do i log in ass root
<syntaxerror55> !root | Ironhand
<ubotu> Ironhand: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ironman1> i need to get permission of a ext hard drive
<syntaxerror55> Ironman1: woops, that was directed towards you
<totoro7> I've already configured the ports to forward and they seem to be working using "nc"
<Stepa3> bkb: I lost the window for a sec
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, sudoers, %wheel, love it :)
<Ein2015> scientology.org is down \o/
<Stepa3> can you repeat from what i said lat
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: kde-hal-device-manager is not installed
<syntaxerror55> Ein2015: this isn't #xenu
<Spee_Der> nemilar, bkb,  Many thanks for the assist.
<totoro7> and yet the wizard still asks me to forward the ports
<KingPython> StranfeCharm_: i can understand you but one person for in 1200 people must to use buutnu in thier lap top.. how can they use shell for zlt+ctrl+f1??
<Ironman1> will that let me have permission of a ext hard driver
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, What did Restricted Drivers Manager do?
<Ein2015> lol syntaxerror55 :)
<BehiiMehii> Could somebody look at a PasteBin and help me out install an app please?
<linchapulin> Anyone had trouble with Audacity closing down when clicking the record button?
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: strange to hear that you're having problems
<bkb> Stepa2-> and you are on liveCD now?
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: maybe you should check phpinfo() to see which config file that it is using
<Stepa3> bkb: yes
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, good idea! where is phpinfo? ;p
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: told me that my ati card has an avialable driver but its not enabled so I can't use it yet :P
<Ironman1> hey dennisharris
<Ironman1> how will sudo let me write to a ext hard drive
<Ironman1> right now i dont have rights to it
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, I am only doing this for a sugarcrm upgrade and my first language was c++ and I moved into python and c# recently, so php is pretty foreign to me
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: you just create a php file that just contains <?php phpinfo() ?>
<bkb> Stepa2-> do you have another place to store data once you have the abilities to look at those xp data?
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, Sorry, I can't help much passed this.  I know there are some terminal things you can do to figure out the model number, but I don't know them.
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, thank you very much! :)
<BehiiMehii> http://pastebin.ca/885540 -- what would be the right directory for this?
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: I can transfer files from this system to my laptop via usb
<linchapulin> Ironman1::
<Stepa3> bkb: yes, i have another drive which i have access to even right now
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: I think you are editing the right file though : /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini for me
<bkb> Stepa2-> okay, then mount the xp partition
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, yes, that is why I am a 'leetle' confused :)
<Ironman1> linchapulin u know?
<bkb> Stepa2-> and also the destination drive/partition
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: I will see if I can get kde-hal-device-manager, and use apt-zip
<Stepa3> bkb
<Stepa3> bkb: i cant, ubuntu will not be able to
<linchapulin> Ironman1:: Sorry bout that...it is a file permissions problem that you have to correct with umask in your fsab file..I assume the external drive is ntfs/fat32?
<bkb> Stepa2-> what do you meant you can not? what did you do so far?
 * linchapulin can't type tonight
<dreamnid> although phpinfo might be easier to check to see if you're setting max file upload size
<Ironman1> no its a apple partition
<syntaxerror55> Ironman1: I don't get what you're trying to do. What are you trying to write there? Are you trying to move something there? Copy something there?
<linchapulin> Ironman1:: I meant *fstab*
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: (sorry) although phpinfo might be easier to check to see if you're setting max file upload size
<ConstyXIV> is there any sort of zune support in ubuntu?
<Stepa3> bkb: i was on here yesterday and i tried doing that and someone said that my drive is damadged and only minixp will get it gixed
<Ironman1> i need to copy a file to my ext hdd
<syntaxerror55> !zune | ConstyXIV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobbob1016> dennisharrison, You mentioned you use C#, you wouldn't have that working in Ubuntu by any chance, would you?  I'm installing Visual Studio 2008 in a Virtual Box XP now, but I'd prefer via wine, not sure if you managed that.
<syntaxerror55> ConstyXIV: Hmm. :| I'm not sure.
<edueb> my gnome-panel doesn't show the applications in the background, what can i do?
<white_eagle_> bobbob1016, ???
<bkb> Stepa2-> will if that is the case, why repeat same steps over today when you know it will not work?
<linchapulin> edueb:: What happens when you alt-tab?
<white_eagle_> !info monodevelop | bobbob1016
<dennisharrison> bobbob1016, yeah I am using 7.10 for my personal dev box, and I am using mono tools
<Ironman1> You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<ubotu> bobbob1016: monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2273 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<Stepa3> bkb: im trying to burn minixp to a cd
<syntaxerror55> Ironman1:  sudo cp /home/ironman1/file.ext /path/to/external/harddrive/filt.ext
<white_eagle_> what the hell are you talking about
<edueb> linchapulin, i can scroll between the apps
<white_eagle_> ubuntu is def. better than windows for programming
<Ironman1> thx
<white_eagle_> bobbob1016,
<bkb> Stepa2-> now you are getting into something different, do you want to see the data on the infected drive or you want to burn cd?
<bobbob1016> white_eagle_, Not everyone can choose when the professor says he wants to use C#.
<bkb> mono
<white_eagle_> what do you mean, which proffesor, yours?
<syntaxerror55> bobbob1016: he's obviously ill informed
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, ok, so somewhere in one of the additional .ini files it is being reset apparently, does that make sense?  because I see it is parsing additional .ini files from apache2/conf.d
<edueb> linchapulin, but i want to see the apps on the panel
<white_eagle_> why so hard nick bobbob1016 :)
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, is there a way to make sure that whatever I set in php.ini is going to 'stick' or will I have to go and find the offending file and update that as well>?
<white_eagle_> ...
<white_eagle_> what are you doing syntaxerror55 ?
<linchapulin> edueb:: I understand...however I have never felt a need to delve into how to change the default way the panel is setup..sorry
<syntaxerror55> white_eagle_: No version?
<white_eagle_> having fun?
<syntaxerror55> white_eagle_: Just a /ctcp version
<white_eagle_> :)
<white_eagle_> I know
<white_eagle_> kidding
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: okay I have kde-hal-device-manager
<Stepa3> bkb: i want to see the data, i thought the cd was the only way
<bobbob1016> syntaxerror55, He said he'd usually do it in LISP, it's an AI class, but since we all know C++, and LISP is so different, he wanted to do C#, since the school requires that he teach it in something other than C++
<Stepa3> bkb: got any tips
<white_eagle_> syntaxerror55, you where guessing I use windows?
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: well.. there is a hiearchy... it looks in php.ini as sort of your base configuration.  You can override them in your Apache config though
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, I should just be able to grep -i I guess eh?
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, And does it say what your wifi is?
<syntaxerror55> white_eagle_: I was guessing you use some horrible IRC client without tab completion.
<edueb> linchapulin, ok. do you think that erasing the gnome conf i can solve the problem?
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: I think so
<roy_> hello,
<white_eagle_> no I have tab completition
<bobbob1016> bobbob1016, you might also try asking in #kubuntu
<white_eagle_> I use it :0
<white_eagle_> :)
<bkb> Stepa2-> okay try,   mount -o loop -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdbadpartition /mnt
<roy_> my gnome desktop does not appear when I log in (i.e., my desktop is all black)
<white_eagle_> just type bob and tab
<syntaxerror55> white_eagle_: then why'd you complain that bobbob1016's nick is hard? :D
<roy_> how can I check where the problem is?
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: admittedly, I never did this in Ubuntu so not sure if it does exist in one of those files
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the compu
<StrangeCharm_> ter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<white_eagle_> because it is :)
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: RTL8187B_WLAN_Adapter, that might be the port thou
<syntaxerror55> bobbob1016: ahh. I only know Python. :B
<linchapulin> edueb:: Probably an unwise choice..I would see the config file itself in your home folder and see if there is any comments in there on how to change the panel
<bkb> Stepa2-> any result?
<white_eagle_> syntaxerror55, python, as in hsssss hsssss? :)))
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, No, that is the wireless card model number, now just google "ubuntu (model number)" or "kubuntu (model number)"
<syntaxerror55> white_eagle_: Python, as in the programming language
<white_eagle_> :)
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Eathernet controller
<white_eagle_> I know
<white_eagle_> i was kidding
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: ok
<blag> one of the people i support is having a GRUB error 17 issue, what does that mean?
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, The WLAN one
<totoro7> Hi, I need some help configuring ekiga
<bkb> and women wants pythons..oops..
<bkb> j/k
<Stepa3> bkb: what do i replace bad partition with
 * white_eagle_ a guy can't even kid around
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, hrmm, none of those has that declaration, but when I look at phpinfo I see it set to 6M
<blag> nevermind
<Stepa3> bkb: its a sata drive
<syntaxerror55> bkb: :D
<blag> thank you all
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, check pm please
<edueb> linchapulin, i know but i'm quite new on ubuntu and i don't know where to put my hands
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: upload_max_filesize	6M	6M
<bkb> Stepa2-> /dev/sda1   or sda2 or whatever you pasted earlier
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: It is set to 6MB in your phpinfo....
<syntaxerror55> white_eagle_: not here, but I'd be happy to in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, yep, but in php.ini I have it set to 40M
<Stepa3> bkb: ohh, okay
<evan_> hey guys im trying to get sound working in WoW, on alsa but i get this error in terminal when it runs: ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<bobbob1016> syntaxerror55, I know SQL (haven't used it in 6 years), Java, C, C++, Scheme/LISP, and soon to be C#, not that I can program anywhere near syntax perfect in them though.  I'm going to look into python, and probably ruby at one point though.  My dad is an AS/400 guy, he does RPG.
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: oh, then reload apache ?
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: its all in german
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, done :(
<white_eagle_> syntaxerror55, I am already on ubuntu-offtopic
<dennisharrison> upload_max_filesize = 40M
<syntaxerror55> bobbob1016: you're much more talented then me
<bkb> Stepa2-> any result?
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: really?  the default is 2MB, so you have changed to 6 MB at one point
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, haha .. check this out
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: and it works on my end
<Jouva> Hey folks, I'm trying to run gSTM on startup so I decided to manually put it in the session preferences "Startup programs" list manually. This is all fine and dandy, but the program is supposed to goto the tray automatically on startup and hide itself when there's automatic tunnels to connect to which it does. But it never does this on boot.
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, It should be english, I think kubuntu-de is for german, I could be wrong though.
<dennisharrison> ; sugar upload limit fix
<dennisharrison> upload_max_filesize=6M
<dan4> When my box boots, the resolution is always set to 1280x800, not 1440x900 which is what I want it to be. How can I set my box to boot up with that resolution instead of manually changing it?
<evan_> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<evan_> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on C-Media USB Headphone Set  , disabling mixer
<dennisharrison> in another file that sugar parses
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: haha, stupid sugar
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, thanks man :)
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: I mean all the google sites ;)
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: no prob :-P
<Ryuho> I need help with my wacom freezing during onboard (screenkey) enabled the first time around, but not when i log in (using external keyboard) and logging back out (then the wacom tablet works)
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016, You should try perl, it's just a really fun language
<Ironman1> damn this sucks
<linchapulin> edueb:: Well that is ok everyone starts somewhere...I would suggest google or ubuntuforum.org to search and see if anyone(more than likely) has wanted to make the change as you do
<Ironman1> why can  i just log in ass root
<Ironman1> why do they make it so hard for me to do that
<Stepa3> bkb: not sure if its doing anything
<oli> Ironman1: dude, sudo passwd
<dennisharrison> Iradieh, you can log in as root, but that is a "HORRRRRRRIIIIBBBBLLLLEEEEE" idea
<danbhfive> Ironman1: sudo su
<bkb> Stepa2-> any result? or nothing?
<Jordan_U> Ironhand, Because it's insecure and totally unnecessary
<oli> Ironman1: or sudo bash
<Iradieh> dennisharrison roger that
<danbhfive> Ironman1: maybe its sudo su -p
<linchapulin> Ironman1:: Or sudo -i
<edueb> linchapulin, thank you for the help ;)
<dennisharrison> sudo su - ? ;p
<bobbob1016> syntaxerror55, I wouldn't say that, I mean I've programmed in those, I guess that is what happens when your dad started you playing Sesame Street on a DOS machine when all you tried to do was play Leisure Suit Larry, and couldn't get the questions right.  A bit off topic though.
<evan_> Hey can someone help me to get my sound working in World of Warcraft?
<dan4> When my box boots, the resolution is always set to 1280x800, not 1440x900 which is what I want it to be. How can I set my box to boot up with that resolution instead of manually changing it?
<Stepa3> just blank
<bkb> Stepa2-> any result? or nothing? hurry up,. i need to use the comode
<Jouva> And I think it's because the program starts before the tray is available. But I tried modifying the priority in "current session" from 50 to 99, but it may have even started earlier now, but the current session info says priority of 50 again. How do I make the program run last on startup as a manual program?
<oPeN-SouRCe> hi
<Jordan_U> Ironhand, And to be blunt, if you don't know how to log in as root, you almost certainly shouldn't be doing it
<Jouva> err manual entry
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, by default your default user is in sudoers
<oPeN-SouRCe> im from argentina
<syntaxerror55> bobbob1016: Yeah. ;D
<bkb> Stepa2-> no response is a good sign....now  ls -la /mnt and lets see if any files are there
<syntaxerror55> oPeN-SouRCe: okay
<linchapulin> edueb:: No problem..BTW I did look in my own hidden directory you have to issue ls -al in a folder to see them..they are prefixed with a period..therefore hidden
<oPeN-SouRCe> i have a problem with apt-get
<Stepa3> bkb: thing is , its not even showing ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<oPeN-SouRCe> can i paste the traduced terminal output?
<evan_> err:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, hey in php somewhere can I set like the 'session length' or cookie timeout or something to keep users logged in a bit longer? or will that most likely be in sugar somewhere?
<bkb> Stepa2-> incase i forget, you must be root to mount, so prepend  sudo mount....
<linchapulin> edueb:: There was nothing in there that looked like a config file...usally end in .conf  .... so it is more than likely in a different directory path
<evan_> hey guys im trying to get sound working in WoW, on alsa but i get this error in terminal when it runs: ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: I haven't used sugar in awhile... but there is a pretty good chance that they also set it
<Starnestommy> oPeN-SouRCe: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<edueb> linchapulin, yes i'm using nautilus with hidden files enabled. i'll try to make a copy of the dir and than delete the original
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, bastards ;p
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: but to answer your quesiton, it is specified in php.ini too
<dan4> When my box boots, the resolution is always set to 1280x800, not 1440x900 which is what I want it to be. How can I set my box to boot up with that resolution instead of manually changing it everytime?
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, what is it usually caled?
<Stepa3> bkb: i did that, thanks
<dennisharrison> s/caled/called
<bkb> Stepa2-> any result? or nothing? hurry up,. i need to use the comode
<oli>  /j #ubuntu-pl
<Stepa3> bkb: still nothing
<linchapulin> edueb:: All that will do is to recreate what you already have there I believe
<oli> fck
<bkb> Stepa2-> what command you typed?
<bobbob1016> syntaxerror55, Speaking of which, time to fire up dosbox...
<evan_> hey guys im trying to get sound working in WoW, on alsa but i get this error in terminal when it runs: ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<Family> hello
<totoro7> I need help configuring ekiga...
<Chase-san> bobbob1016: I'll have to compile it but I found something (I perfer to use packages when I can)
<Shinobi> !language | oli
<Family> im trying to install ubuntu
<ubotu> oli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<syntaxerror55> bobbob1016: Heh. :D
<Family> and i already setup my partitions
<edueb> linchapulin, but it should recreate with default settings
<Stepa3> bkb: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Blais1> Can someone tell me how I can change my fonts used for my panel?
<linchapulin> Hey Dr_willis
<Ledarky_> quit
<Ironman1> damn
<bobbob1016> Chase-san, At least you found it.  Good luck.
<linchapulin> edueb: We are talking Gnome here no? Yes you are correct
<bkb> Stepa2-> no response is a good sign....now  ls -la /mnt and lets see if any files are there
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: it's one of the parameters of the 'session' variable
<edueb> linchapulin, yes gnome 2.20
<Dr_willis> Hello linchapulin
<d_test> but ubuntu installer wants me to mount my partition on '/'
<d_test> and that doesn't work
<Stepa3> bkb: it does not do anything
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, thank you very much :)
<dreamnid> :-)
<Stepa3> bkb: and my no response, i mean the line is just blank
<bkb> Stepa2-> so you may not have data on /dev/sda1  try to mount the /dev/sda2  and so on
<exneo> hey how do I get sound working with my alc880 realtek hda-intel on gutsy
<dreamnid> dennisharrison: just don't ask me which one it actually is because looking through it, there are several possible parameters that you're looking for :-P
<oli> can Ii resize reiserFS partition without losing my data?
<bkb> Stepa3-> when you ls -la /mnt   there are no responses?
<dennisharrison> dreamnid, yeah I see that, eh I can play around a bit :)
<asymptote> how do I install JRE into firefox
<arjuna> just testing xchat for the first time
<evan_> hey guys im trying to get sound working in WoW, on alsa but i get this error in terminal when it runs: ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<oPeN-SouRCe> ok, i pasted it on paste.ubuntu-nl.com, what i do now
<Stepa3> bkb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54156/
<bkb> Stepa3-> you are too slow, i come back later, more important thing to do
<Jordan_U> !java | asymptote
<ubotu> asymptote: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<danbhfive> evan_: maybe you should try #wine
<Stepa3> bkb: i would be faster, i there is nothing new to say
<Stepa3> bkb: check the paste bin
<bkb> Stepa3-> you dont type all those command at once, one is mount, then ls -la
<asymptote> Jordan_U thank you
<evan_> danbhfive: ok i will thanks
<Jordan_U> asymptote, np
<dan4> When my box boots, the resolution is always set to 1280x800, not 1440x900 which is what I want it to be. How can I set my box to boot up with that resolution instead of manually changing it everytime?
<bkb> Stepa3-> laters...
<dennisharrison> dan4, xorg.conf
<robobob> hey im having issues with ktorrent, i moved all the files i was seeding, how do i get ktorrent to pick up this?
<Ironman1> this is some bullshit
<d_test> my ubuntu installer wants to mount my partition on '/' and that won't work
<snorkel> whats a good tool to check for open ports on linux?
<dan4> dennisharrison, im looking at it, theres nothing about default resolution or similar..
<dennisharrison> Ironman1 just do sudo passwd root, then you can set a root password and login as root from then on, but it is a bad idea
<oli> Ironman1: go back to vista
<Ironman1> vista sucks
<Jouva> Ok now I have a completely different question: What does it mean when Ubuntu freezes and the caps lock and scroll lock LEDs are flashing? :P
<Jordan_U> !omfg | Ironman1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omfg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !language | Ironman1
<ubotu> Ironman1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ironman1> all i want to do is drag and drop a file
<oli> dennisharrison: it's good idea for users who know what are they doing
<totoro7> erm... I need some help configuring my router to use ekiga
<Enron> I have www.site.com/blah/file.zip , how do I make it so if someone goes to www.site.com/blah it will auto get www.site.com/blah/file.zip
<DjViper> totoro7: find out which port ekiga use it and open it in NAT
<linchapulin> Uhh..yeah you think oli ;-)
<totoro7> Already did that
<totoro7> netcat can open ports ok
<Ironman1> i tried that dennis but still still says something about admin cant log in
<d_test> my ubuntu installer wants to mount my partition on '/' and it won't mount
<dennisharrison> oli, not really, root should only be used for single user mode to reset credentials during a hack or if you have remote kvm to do some system upgrades or kernel hacking...
<neverblue> Enron, ask in #apache, as its not really 'ubuntu' related
<DjViper> totoro7: tbh. this channel doesn't cover support for either ekiga nor your router :P
<totoro7> and external sources can access it without any problem.
<DjViper> just f.y.i.
<totoro7> oh, I see
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, well then that wasn't your problem
<totoro7> where should I seek help then?
<DjViper> totoro7: but if we can help..
<totoro7> yay :D
<robobob> hey im having issues with ktorrent, i moved all the files i was seeding, how do i get ktorrent to pick up this?
<Ironman1> all i want to do is drag and drop a file on a ext hdd
<Darko3d> hey, i have a windows system with a malfunctioning DVD drive, i wanna boot an OS from a usb drive
<Ironman1> is the crazy
<DjViper> totoro7: well whats the problem then?
<StrangeCharm_> dennisharrison: hardcore users do everything as root... from a shell... without multiplexing :p
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, lol yeah, no screen, no nothing ;p
<DjViper> totoro7: if netcat can open ports and outside sources can see it?
<totoro7> yes, that's correct
<totoro7> ports 5000-5100
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, wtf are you trying to do?  you have a usb hardrive and you want to mount it right?
<StrangeCharm_> dennisharrison: in my day, you had two ttys if you were lucky!
<Darko3d> i remember once, that i downloaded a small application that i placed on a floppy disk and when i booted from the floppy disk it ran switch to the usb drive. anybody knows anything about that
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, used the provided tools to do so, go into your 'Computer' under Places, and then double click on the device, it will ask for your password
<Ironman1> no i have a ext hard drive that i want to put a video on but i dont have permission
<DjViper> Ironhand: do you have the ntfs-3g driver?
<lqsilent> Question: I'm trying to install ubuntu on my system for the first time. When I boot from the cd, downloaded from the ubuntu website, it boots from cd and gives me an options prompt. I've selected start ubuntu and start in graphics safe mode. In either mode, i get to the scrolling load bar, and then the graphics go nuts and it freezes. It then tells me to eject the disc, and boots into windows. Is there something i'm doing wrong?
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, yeah .. if system had enough memory to support two tty's for your one user cause everyone and their mom had a shell :)
<totoro7> 5000-5100, 3478-3479 and 1720 are already forwarding ok, both TCP and UDP protocols
<Ironman1> i can read but not write
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, is it ntfs?
<totoro7> and still, ekiga says I need to forward ports
<Ironman1> no
<DjViper> Ironhand: look under Applications -> System tools for NTFS Configuration tools
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, what fat?
<Darko3d> how do i boot the live cd from a usb drive
<Ironman1> hfs
<DjViper> totoro7: oh I see... hmm
<dennisharrison> Ironman1, hfs?
<holzmodem> hi,... I want to switch the Display with the Fn Key. This works only on a TTY but not on the xserver. The xorg.log tells my that (WW) RADEON(0): Option "BIOSHotkeys" is not used, but why? This works under Feisty 100%. What's wrong, is this option in the new driver disabled? (7.10, open radeon driver)
<Darko3d> how do i boot the live "iso" from a usb drive
<oli> lqsilent: maybe your hardware is not supported
<dennisharrison> what is hfs vista?
<Ironman1> apple
<StrangeCharm_> dennisharrison: you'd have considered yourself lucky if you had local backup store. and don't think of using ftp to save things. you'd better hope that you're dd-ing them onto the right device, with the right encoding
<Darko3d> anybody gona help me
<robobob> hey im having issues with ktorrent, i moved all the files i was seeding, how do i get ktorrent to pick up this?
<oli> lqsilent: try to run ubuntu in safe graphic mode or download the alternate CD
<neverblue> Darko3d, you cannot
<Stepa1> bkb: u there?
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, lol, wtf are you doing in #ubuntu?
<dan4> When im configuring xserver-xorg, whats the keyboard command to enable a resolution in the video modes part?
<Ledarky_> hello
<Darko3d> how come
<oli> Darko3d: google! use isolinux app (aka. syslinux)
<Stepa1> bkb: I got disconected again for some reason
<lqsilent> oli: my hardware is fairly standard. pentium 4 3.0ghz, fairly standard and slightly old gigabyte motherboard.
<Stepa1> bkb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54157/
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, like me you got tired of the 'free only if your freetime has no value' approach of slack/gentoo ? ;p
<lqsilent> oli: i've tried the safe mode. i will try the alternate cd.
<Pici> What is the cli application used if I want to get character codes?
<Darko3d> i'll do that
<dennisharrison> I mean ubuntu isn't the end all be all... but damn if it isn't so sexy and stable for most stuff
<DjViper> totoro7: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=35567025
<lqsilent> oli: i've checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware but there is little hardware information to be found.
<lqsilent> is there another list of supported hardware?
<dan4> When im configuring xserver-xorg, whats the keyboard command to enable a resolution in the video modes part?
<dan4> I think its shift something..?
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, funny that you mention dd actually, just got finished using rdiff over rync then dd to partitioned tap devices for a tape bot recently
<oli> lqsilent: imo alternate will work well
<totoro7> DjViper: Thanks, I'll take a look :D
<oli> lqsilent: it has to ;)
<snorkel> whats a good tool to check for open ports and sevices?
<bkb> Stepa1-> two separate commands,  mount  and ls -la  do not put them in one line, or separate them with ;
<DjViper> totoro7: np
<robobob> dark03d do u wnt ubuntu on a pen drive or live cd?
<StrangeCharm_> dennisharrison: i'm just pretending that i know what i'm doing? no, i'm a lazy sod. ubuntu doesn't require work, so i use it, if it required work to use, i'd be installing one of them there hacked osx disks or maybe some xp
<oli> snorkel: netstat & nmap
<blendtux> never
<StrangeCharm_> dennisharrison: it is my firm opinion that xp is basically crack in os form
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, no doubt, I have a hackintosh sitting right next to me
<lqsilent> oli: thanks for the tip. i was hoping for a better solution, but i will take your advice.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I find the implication tht OS-X or XP dosent  require work.. to be funny,
<bkb> snorkel-> add  lsof -i   to that
<Stepa1> bkb: okay
<Stepa1> bkb: ill do it again
<dennisharrison> StrangeCharm_, Dr_willis I find that ubuntu is the most complete OS by far
<barfender> my monitor gives me 'no signal' after using ubuntu for like 10min (the time frame is usually within 30min). I am using fglrx (ati x1900xtx) and an LCD TV with dvi connection. What might be causing this?
<Stepa1> bkb: just stay with me pleae
<clearmark> Do any of you run Ubuntu as your only OS on Mac laptops?
<lqsilent> oli: my only concern is that if the installer won't run at all, is the operating system going to experience similar problems?
<bkb> Stepa1-> you have to rush, cant wait for you
<oli> lqsilent: have you got any additional HW like tv cards or sth?
<dennisharrison> clearmark, honestly... why?  just to feel the burn of cult pricing?
<Stepa1> bkb: okay, ill try my best
<robobob> you want to extract boot files from iso then Download extract-boot-files.zip
<robobob> Extract and open readme for more instruction. and skip to step 4
<lqsilent> oli: i have a pci tv card installed
<oli> lqsilent: I think no, live cd often makes problem
<Stepa1> bkb: im guessing its loading again
<WaY> hello
<smaq5> salut
<clearmark> dennisharrison: I bought a mac a while ago. Now I discovered Ubuntu and want to get rid of proprietary sofware.
<WaY> does anybody knows any tool like nero for creating and editing dvd menus?
<oli> lqsilent: yep, it can be reason of problem
<lqsilent> oli: i'll try that too. thank you for your help again.
<oli> lqsilent: its good  to take off additional hardware during the installation
<blendtux> yeahb
<dennisharrison> clearmark, it should 'just work' afaik ?
<bkb> Stepa2-> okay try,   mount -o loop -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdbadpartition /mnt     in one line
<bkb> Stepa1-> ls -la /mnt   on another line
<Jouva> What does it mean when Ubuntu freezes and the caps lock and scroll lock LEDs are flashing?
<clearmark> dennisharrison: cool
<totoro7> back, pidgin crashed
<oli> Jouva: it's a kernel error : o
<Jouva> Oh fun.
<Jouva> That's what I thought :P Oh well
<Chase-san> well, its not working, as it wont build correctly
<StrangeCharm_> Dr_willis: well, it's a perverse sort of thing really. see, on ubuntu, you can do everything that an os can do, everything that debian can do. however, even the simple things are difficult, though well-designed. on osx, you can do easy things easily and everthing else through the terminal. on windows, you can do some things, and -though none of them are easy or intuitive - they're all straightforward once you get the right doublethingk going
<oli> Jouva: have you compiled your own kernel?
<Jouva> Nope
<f0rtune> How can i add a normal user to the group 'root'?
<oli> Jouva: when does it freeze?
<Jouva> This was the first time. About 15 minutes ago
<Stepa1> bkb: got it
<Jouva> But I've only had this for a month
<Starnestommy> f0rtune: add them to the admin grouip, not the root group
<Jouva> But I DID add bttv recently into the modprobe config
<Jouva> But I loaded it the other day and it had no problems
<f0rtune> Starnestommy: can i add hem to the root group?
<f0rtune> them*
<Stepa1> bkb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54160/
<erawfish> bttv can be very "temperamental"
<erawfish> both the whardware and drivers for it
<Starnestommy> f0rtune: there's no reason to
<oli> Jouva: if it doesn't repeat - f**k this : P
<dan4> When im configuring xserver-xorg, whats the keyboard command to enable a resolution in the video modes part?
<Jouva> Yeah
<Chase-san> I could always try ndis
<Jouva> Thanks though
<f0rtune> Starnestommy: Can you just tell me how to, lol is that a problem?
<totoro7> DjViper:
<Jouva> Also, is there any way I can change the order of MANUALLY entered session startup applications?
<Stepa1> bkb: do i still go through with ls -la /mnt
<bkb> Stepa1-> just like what those folks yesterday advised you, you have a hard disk problem...use  ultimate boot cd to do repairs, i dont know how to use them
<DjViper> totoro7: yes?
<f0rtune> How can I add users to the 'root' group?
<totoro7> sorry, pressed enter by mistake
<DjViper> f0rtune: don't do that :)
<DjViper> totoro7: okay hehe
<Starnestommy> f0rtune: sudo adduser username groupname, but adding a user to that group probably won't have the desired results
<d_test> hello can anyone help me install ubuntu?
<totoro7> :)
<Jordan_U> f0rtune, Why would you want to do that?
<Stepa1> bkb: okay, do you know why i has having errors burning to cd?
<dan4> When im configuring xserver-xorg, whats the keyboard command to enable a resolution in the video modes part?
<StrangeCharm_> dennisharrison: but i want *games* no, not those games, despite their enthralling gameplay, i want these *other* games for variously undisclosed reasons. also, a registry, i *love* the registry. i can't think of a more straightforward and bulletproof way to install and manage apps. individual conf files with distinctive but simplistic syntaxes? who needs them? let's put everything in one difficult-to-access place that humans can't understand witho
<StrangeCharm_> ut special training
<dystopianray> dan4: space
<f0rtune> its just a question guys, and thanks
<bkb> Stepa1-> i dont know,
<Stepa1> bkb: okay, thanks for your help
<Chase-san> ha it seems realtek has a linux driver, i'll try that
<n3uro5i5> hi all
<d_test> ubuntu is not installing for me, the install just goes back to the partition mananger after waiting a bit
<n3uro5i5> anyone uses evolution?
<yhan> I can't sleep my T60 laptop, how can I fix that ?
<exneo> hey ubuntu gutsy recocnizes alc880 but won't play sounds through the headphone jack i've changed the m9ixer settings should I restart what
<d_test> can anyone hear me ??
<exneo> try mandriva
<oli> d_test: what's your problem?
<exneo> or opensuse kde4.0
<d_test> ubuntu won't install
<ferric84> how do i create a sym link?
<oli> d_test: what happens?
<d_test> i made the partitions
<d_test> and everything went well
<yhan> ferric84: ln -s file link
<d_test> then i restarted ubuntu
<exneo> so how do I fix my alsa problem
<d_test> since the install icon stopped working for some reason
<ferric84> thanks
#ubuntu 2008-01-31
<d_test> then, i clicked on the install icon, and it took me to the installer
<d_test> k, i says manual partition method..
<d_test> i select my new partition
<seanh> I keep setting the panel_minimized_size to 1 in gconf-editor but nothing's changing
<n3uro5i5> anyone has enconding character problems in evolution?
<d_test> i do all the steps, and when it goes to install, it just waits and then says couldn't mount '/'
<Starnestommy> d_test: did you make a partition that had '/' as a mount point?
<d_test> yea, i did that
<d_test> now, the install icon isn't working again :|
<WaY> does anybody knows any tool like nero for creating and editing dvd menus?
<oli> WaY: nero fot linux?
 * oli ducks
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the compu
<StrangeCharm_> ter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<WaY> but i think that nero for linux doesnt create dvd menus
<seanh> Hey -- anyone know why I keep seeing this randomly when using my browser? (but not when I am loading a site, it just pops up randomly when I'm not doing anything) http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/874/screenshotepiphanyxz5.png
<xenthro> Q: i just bought an Asus WL-160n usb wifi dongle and I want to get it working w/out ndiswrapper. I can't find any info on what chipset the card uses but I there are win/mac drivers available
<nugz1212> just use ndiswrapper then
<oli> WaY: if nero and k3b can't - nothing can.
<prakriti> when i put 4gb of ram in my box it gets super unstable
<prakriti> I know it cant address all of it, but should it get unstable/
<prakriti> ?
<oli> prakriti: it's difficult to find data in so big amount of mem :>
<Juzzy`> I have a problem I need more space on my root partition (/) but i'm not sure how to resize the partition
<prakriti> heh
<prakriti> Juzzy` : boot off a live cd and run the partition editor
<WaY> oli: im going to try qdvdauthor
<Juzzy`> ooh ok
<Juzzy`> thanks
<shaark> Juzzy: use gparted
<Juzzy`> can i use gparted without using live cd?
<Juzzy`> cause livecd doesn't like my laptop
<rsk> Juzzy`: sure
<oli> Juzzy`: not on /
<Juzzy`> thats what I thought
<Juzzy`> since its mounted
<Juzzy`> i'll give the livecd a shot
<Juzzy`> bbl
<Juzzy`> thx guys
<d_test> can i install ubuntu without booting live?
<oli> d_test: use alternate cd
<simps> I've been trying to setup Samba, but I have no been able to see the Ubuntu computer from my Windows or vice versa.
<simps> Help would be appreciated :)
<d_test> simps: is the samba server on your windows workgroup or vice-versa
<simps> on Ubuntu
<WillOne> If someone could take a look at this and tell me what size I should make the Linux exchange, I would be greatful: http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/8850/supmortomesin2.jpg
<d_test> no, like is it set-up for use in your windows workgroup
<simps> d_test, I'm not totally sure if I did it right. I just went to System->Administration->Shared Folders, installed the stuff there, and added a folder
<d_test> i think you need to setup the workgroup settings
<simps> d_test, could you explain how i would do that?
<d_test> uhh, i did it in fedora 6 :/
<simps> :s
<d_test> its different, since they had a nice GUI settings thing
<dystopianray> WillOne: 10GB would be more than adequate, depends on how many files you want to store in the linux partition
<Sneakernets> Hi, I have a rather unusual question
<Jordan_U> Sneakernets, Those are the best kind :)
<simps> d_test, do you think the terminology of setting up the workgroup would be the same? could you tell me a few of the things you saw in the GUI that i might be able to locate on Ubuntu :P
<Sneakernets> I am trying to run Chocolate doom ( http://www.chocolate-doom.org ) and I'm having problems setting 320x200 and when I set 320x240 all I get is garbled horizontal bars.
<Sneakernets> my chipset is SiS SUPER AGPSET
<woz> for some reason my laptop screen won't go idle/sleep even though I have it set to go to sleep after 2 minutes. anyone got any suggestions?
<awerner32> i have a wine question but nobody in the wine irc wants to answer it and people in the ubuntu one are generably very knowledgeable
<d_test> simps: it was in system>settings>administration>samba conf
<awerner32>  alright, i have a decent understanding of both how wine works and also the windows registry, would there be a way to import the wine registry keys and neccesary files to a windows install on a seperate partition and thus run apps already installed on that partition. I think it's theoretically possible but what would be the methodology required
<dystopianray> Sneakernets: is there a specific need to run chocolate-doom? there are many other doom ports
<Sneakernets> and my monitor is a Gateway FPD2185W LCD 1680x1050
<soundray> woz: do you have an optical mouse?
<Sneakernets> dystopianray: yes, it emulates vanilla as closely as possible
<cellofellow> I have an odd problem with my USB headset.
<woz> @soundray: yes
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: you and everyone else.
<Sneakernets> that and I am a tester for it: I usually don't have this issue but with this computer I am
<jereme_> anyone running fglrx using the manual install method?
<jereme_> I'm having an issue that when X starts, I just get a blank screen and it hangs
<dystopianray> Sneakernets: I'd recommend prboom, it matches vanilla doom quite closely
<Flare183> !anyone | jereme_
<ubotu> jereme_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<d_test> if i have my partitions setup already, whats the easiest way to use it?
<soundray> woz: it may be sending spurious movement signals. Try unplugging it. If that works, plug it back in, but turn it on its back.
<Sneakernets> i suspect that my xorg driver isn't working
<Sneakernets> I can't find any info on my chipset
<woz> @soundray: thanks ill try that
<cellofellow> My nvidia hda-intel sound card doesn't work, so I have a USB headset. It works, but the only mixer that can set the volume correctly is alsamixer. The gnome stuff doesn't work, and the volume buttons on the headset. Both just send the volume into randome places.
<jereme_> well it was part of my question
<PcPixel> Does anyone know of a good software package for a high school student to use as an algebra tutor?
<soundray> Sneakernets: most recent drivers don't support these low resolutions well
<Sneakernets> is there a program I can use to ident my chipset and set xorg settings automatically?
<jereme_> I was narrowing the results of my query by eliminating anyone who wouldn't have relevant experience
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I was explaining, ok? Sorry if I was too vague.
<Sneakernets> soundray: that's not good :(
<jeroenimo> ubotu: I wondered that too ... why people are so polite, but imagine when everyon in #ubuntu would reply to "Hello! Can someone help me" ?
<Pici> jeroenimo: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Flare183> ubotu: is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: if you go into System, Preferences, Sound, it'll show you the default mixer tracks controlled by your volume buttons
<jeroenimo> Pici: I saw it after I whoised :P
<cellofellow> The headset is a Logitech Premium 350 which works just by the standard USB plug-and-play soundcard stuff.
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: ok, I've messed with that already though. Let me see what I have set ATM.
<awerner32>  alright, i have a decent understanding of both how wine works and also the windows registry, would there be a way to import the wine registry keys and neccesary files to a windows install on a seperate partition and thus run apps already installed on that partition. I think it's theoretically possible but what would be the methodology required
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: it should be set to PCM
<Grab> hello
<Grab> hope you can help me: i need to open port 828, what is the right command?
<Flare183> !repeat | awerner32
<ubotu> awerner32: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<newtar> Grab: nc -lp 828 -q1
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: set to Logitech USB Headset as the Device, and Speaker as the channel.
<newtar> Grab: nc -lp 828
<Sneakernets> ok maybe I need to talk to the xorg guys about low res support. :(
<jeroenimo> !fun
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Sneakernets> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dystopianray> Grab: it's opened when a program starts listening on that port
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: at the bottom though, under default mixer tracks, highlight PCM from the list that should be there.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: underneath of HDA Intel
<dystopianray> Sneakernets: have you tried one of the other doom ports?
<Sneakernets> no, I shell
<xenthro> Q: Where can i get a list of wifi usb dongles that work with ubuntu w/out ndiswrapper?
<Sneakernets> *shall
<Sneakernets> I know the guy that makes PRBoom plus
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: for your HDA intel card, I'm pretty good with those, what chipset is your sound card?
<dystopianray> Sneakernets: try prboom, it's my favourite
<tyranos> hi , got a question , how can i make the nautilus file browser start windowed and not taking the fullscreen , if i maximize it it gets a pixel wider ,doesnt make sense to me
<Sneakernets> alright :)
<jeroenimo> xenthro: http://linux-wless.passys.nl
<xenthro> ty
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: it's SigmaTel STAC9200
<dystopianray> Sneakernets: it's in the ubuntu repos
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: do you have the backport modules package installed?
<Dr_willis> tyranos,  sounds to me like its rembering its last opened size. and not reseting it when you close the window.
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: MCP51 High Definition Audio with STAC9200 "codec".
<newtar> tyranos: I use this alias: alias ge-nautilus='nautilus --browser "`pwd`" &'
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I do.
<Sneakernets> dystopianray: so it is! yay, thanks.
<mykas0> hi everyone
<Sneakernets> I need to talk to the maintainer of chocodoom and see if we can get it submitted to the ubuntu repos when the testing is finished
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: Have you tried any of the supposed fixed editing the alsa-base conf file?
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: fixes*
<telee> so i have a 300 gig HD and 100 gig are already partitioned for windows and i have my second partition with 215 GIGs for ubuntu.... now i am doing it manually and how should i split the rest of the 215 Gigs up for ubuntu.. should it all be ext3 or some ext2 and what about swap... i have 2 gig ram if that matters
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: haven't heard that one yet.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: one moment
<woz> @soundray: that still doesn't turn the display off
 * cellofellow is sort of banking on Hardy fixing lots of stuff.
<mykas0> I'm now installing the ubuntu-alternate, and it seems to be stuck on 18% for quite a while, during the "Selecting and installing software"  - is this a known issue?
<Yasumoto> mykas0: are you installing on a laptop?
<exneo_> hey how do I run the make file in the alsa driver
<mykas0> Yasumoto, nope
<jimmygoon> Is everyone's xchat working properly? (as in Ctrl+X doesn't try to close it)
<mykas0> I'm installing in text mode
<Dr_willis> telee,  no need to use ext2, how to do it - depends onyour needs.   You may want to put a little swap partition. (like 512mb) at the end just in case you ever need swap.
<tyranos> Dr_willis, i dont think so , i got that same answer from someone else months ago , but i m pretty sure it s not the case , and how can it remember some size it was never set to  :( !!!
<beasty> mm anyone knows in what repo 'ldap account manager' is in ?
<soundray> woz: do you use the inhibit applet?
<Yasumoto> mykas0: did you do the "check CD for errors" check before installing?
<Stargazer> My printer isn't printing, when i hit "print" any ideas ?
<exneo_> yasumoto how do I run the make file in the alsa driver its not a bash scrip
<mykas0> Yasumoto, yes, I did
<woz> @soundray: whats that?
<telee> Dr_Willis: so basically ill just use it as a desktop and mythtv
<Dr_willis> tyranos,  ive seen cases where its happened.    But i rarely use the gnome file manager much.
<tyranos> what do u use ??
<Yasumoto> mykas0: hm, interesting. have you tried to run it again?
<dirkg3nt1y> exneo, have you tried ./configure first?
<mykas0> Yasumoto, it's my second time attempting this installion - before, I had the very same problem
<Dr_willis> telee,  for mythtv you might want to have a large partition set for /mythtv or for your recordings directory then. the #mythbuntu guys will proberly be able to guide you.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: is it a dell inspiron laptop by any chance?
<Dr_willis> tyranos,  i tend to use mc in a terminal :)
<cellofellow> No, gateway.
<soundray> woz: it's a gnome applet that you can use to disable screensaving -- e.g. when you're watching a movie. I thought you might have set it to inhibit-mode inadvertently
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: Gateway MT3423
<Yasumoto> mykas0: darn :/ I tried to install on my mother's laptop and it would hang at 57% each time
<woz> @soundray: any way for me to check that? i.e. a config file
<mykas0> how did you fixed it?
<Yasumoto> mykas0: turned out it was a bad hard drive
<telee> so Dr_willis thanks
<soundray> woz: not really -- you would probably know if you had it on your panel
<mykas0> hum, that can't happen here - I tried installing it in a virtual machine too, and had the same problem
<Yasumoto> mykas0: try searching launchpad or the forums for "installer hangs"
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: try a 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base', should open a config file
<woz> soundray: is it possible that folding@home or pidgin is preventing it from going to idle?
<hellues> hey
<hellues> i ave a quenstion
<soundray> woz: I'd say that's unlikely
<hellues> i am using firefox 3.0 gran paradiso
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: got it
<woz> soundray: ive tried killing both of those apps and unplugging the mouse to no avail.
<hellues> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/security/nss/releases/NSS_3_11_RTM/ i şnstalled nss 3.11
<Yasumoto> mykas0: (i would check but I
<hellues> but how can i work nss 3.11
<Yasumoto> mykas0: *i'm in class right now)
<Strangework> I accidentally deleted something with shift+del, is there any way to get the stuff back??
<mykas0> ok
<dirkg3nt1y> hellues, is firefox 3 better and the acid test the 2.0?
<Juzzy`> hi guys, managed to get gparted open but it won't let me resize the partition
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: try adding 'options snd-hda-intel model=5stack' in with the other "options" lines, underneath of the last one.
<dystopianray> Strangework: restore from backup, otherwise no
<Strangework> DAMN!
<Strangework> ah well. thank you anyways
<hellues> i dont know
<shaark> juzzy:is there a lock icon next to the partition u want to resize?
<soundray> woz: and you haven't got a second pointing device, like a trackpad or tablet?
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: now what?
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: you will unfortunately have to restart in order to see if it worked, after you save the file.
<hellues> what is acid test
<mykas0> can anyone help me, then? :\
<Juzzy`> yes shaark
<woz> soundray: only the touchpad on my laptop
<soundray> woz: ah
<hellues> dirkg3nt1y,  what is acid test
<shaark> Juzzy: that partition is in use then u can't resize it
<Juzzy`> i've tried unmouning the partition and then doing it
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: actually, this file is really messy (I shink asoundconf has something to do with that.) Where can I get a clean one?
<Juzzy`> but it still won't allow me
<soundray> woz: try installing gsynaptics and disabling the trackpad. You have to make a modification to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for it to work
<bazhang> http://www.webstandards.org/action/acid2/ hellues
<shaark> Juzzy: did u try it from the live cd?
<Juzzy`> yup thats what i'm using now
<soundray> woz: I mean touchpad
<Juzzy`> live cd (with the safe mode gfx)
<woz> soundray: alright
<shaark> Juzzy: try downloading the gpartd live cd that should work
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: everyone's is quite messy, I assure you. it's best not to alter it
<Juzzy`> shaark: I could probably just redo my linux install but i don't wanna mess up grub
<woz> soundray: alright i installed gsynaptics and now im in the xorg.conf file, what should i edit
<shaark> Juzzy: just try the gpartd live cd that should solve it and its a small download too
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I restarted alsasound and alsa-utils with init.d, and I now have no sound.
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I think if I tell to use my headset again it'll be fine.
<dirkg3nt1y> hellues, the acid test tests how well a browser sticks to web standards: http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html
<osotogari> i have just edited /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, do i have to reboot to load the blacklist?
<Juzzy`> shaark: If I used the text-based installer cd would I be able to resize the partition there and reinstall ubuntu onto it?
<bazhang> heh
<hellues> http://www.webstandards.org/files/acid2/test.html#top
<nemilar> osotogari: yeah, but you can just do 'sudo modprobe [module name]' and it will load it
<hellues> whats this
<hellues> :D
<nemilar> osotogari: then you don't need to reboot
<shaark> Juzzy: sorry haven't tried that before
<Juzzy`> k
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: uh oh. My headset isn't in `asoundconf list` anymore.
<hellues> it is a face of cat
<hellues> muhshshshhshs
<osotogari> but i thought blacklist is to stop drivers from loading?
<nemilar> Juzzy`: yeah you can resize partitions using the text-based installer... but I hope you are very comfortable with the command line
<hellues> what does that mean
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: you can try replacing the model=5stack with some other options, there are a lot of them.
<dirkg3nt1y> hellues, it means firefox 3 is a hell of a lot better the firefox 2
<nemilar> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: never mind, just replugging it it helped.
<Dr_willis> osotogari,  if a module is in the blacklist file - it wont automatically get loaded. You can still manually load it. I belive.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: hehe, good.
<hellues> firefox 3 better then 2
<hellues> hmm
<woz> soundray: any idea what lines to edit on xorg.conf?
<nemilar> hellues: it's still in beta though... on my install it is not stable at all.
<pfarshim> ls
<boinker> does anybody know how to install the wacom tablets...i tried doing it the usual way but x always messes up...whats the new setup anyone have any clues??
<Talon> I saw a video a while ago were when you open a window it goes up in flames, does anyone know what thats called ?
<nemilar> Talon: that's compiz
<nemilar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Talon> OHh, so its built into that i gotta enable that some how :)
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I'm not to interested in getting the nvidia card working right away. I bet a clean install of Hardy will do more good than all this fiddling. I just can't figure out why only alsamixer can set the volume of this card properly.
<boinker> the whole xorg.conf file has changed....so im thinking maybe the setup of wacom tablets have changed too...does anyone have any clue whats going on??
<osotogari> @ Dr. Willis: Ok, what if it is already loaded, say the garmin_gps module has been black listed. Do I have to restart to prevent this from being loaded or can I reload my modules without a restart?
<nemilar> Talon: correct, read the links above
<boinker> anyone know at all?
<nemilar> osotogari: rmmod is the command to remove a module
<hellues> this cat is smiling in opera to
<hellues> :D
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I mean the USB headset, not the nvidia hda card. (That seems to mix fine, just not play one peep.)
<nemilar> hellues: opera has the best standards-compliancy of all the browsers
<osotogari> @nemilar: thanks :)
<Wiredtape_Away> hey, I'm trying to decide between ubuntu server edition or desktop edition.. I do plan to run an AMP setup on it, however, I also need some desktop stuff.. which way to go?
<nemilar> osotogari: welcome
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: I have a plantronics USB headset I could never get working properly either. The audio was fine, but recording never worked.
<nemilar> Wiredtape_Away: desktop can run all the LAMP stuff just fine
<Wiredtape_Away> nemilar, so what's special about the server edition?
<nemilar> Wiredtape_Away: if you need the desktop stuff, install the desktop version
<Stargazer> Printer not printing, and google isn't helping
<soundray> woz: add this line to the InputDevice section that pertains to your touchpad: Option "SHMConfig" "true"
<nemilar> Wiredtape_Away: it's got less bulk, none of the desktop apps like openoffice.org
<soundray> woz: you will have to restart X
<woz_> soundray: k
<hellues> nemilar,  i cant use flash plugin in opera
<nemilar> hellues: that makes two of us
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: my problem is using the GNOME mixer, the volume buttons on my keyboard, or the volume buttons on the headse (which are hard to avoid hitting) are sporadic. Pushing up will cause the volume will go up and down, randomly muting and unmuting the left earphone.
<Wiredtape_Away> nemilar, ok, thanks!
<hellues> althrough i installed flash plugin
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: only alsamixer works, which is a bit annoying.
<nemilar> Wiredtape_Away: welcome
<hellues> while installing i asks for mozilla but not ask for opera
<hellues> .D
<woz_> soundray: what will SHMConfig = true do to my touchpad?
<soundray> woz_: it needs to be set to activate the configuration interface to your touchpad that gsynaptics uses
<spithra> hello
<woz_> soundray: alright, restarting
<nemilar> it got quiet all of a sudden
<emma> sudo apt-get install VLC
<emma> is that the way I should do that?
<Flare183> yeah really
<emma> If I want to get VLC?
<nemilar> emma: yup, that works
<spithra> i new, so I installed ubuntu 6.06.  Is there a gui already installed or do I have to get one?
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: on a side note, do you know how ESD works? Does it make it so that more than one or two programs can make sound at once?
<Pici> emma: lowercase vlc
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: that is really odd. Your default mixer is set to the usb headset and it won't change the volume that way?
<nemilar> emma: I donno if it's case sensitive though
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: it will, just sporadically.
<nemilar> spithra: Ubuntu comes with Gnome, a desktop environment (GUI)
<emma> I want to get somethign that will open the live video here -- http://www.cnn.com/
<woz_> @soundray: alright now that ive restarted, what should i try? or should i just see if it will sleep now
<spithra> <nemilar- so whats the command to run it
<spithra> cause im just prompt with cammand line
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: pulseaudio is actually supposed to do the same thing as ESD, only better
<woz_> soundray: alright now that ive restarted, what should i try? or should i just see if it will sleep now
<Flare183> I"m back anybody need some help with anything linux/software related
<soundray> woz_: have a bit of patience before you repeat
<phuzion> hahahahaha holy crap what just happened?  I have compiz installed, and I just saw my xchat network tree fly by for no reason at all...
<woz_> soundray: hmm?
<awerner32> emma, cnn uses a proprietary plugin to stream teh video which has no linux equivilent
<soundray> woz_: start gsynaptics and disable the touchpad
<nemilar> spithra: what was your question again?
<Flare183> phuzion: it's called lag
<spithra> run a gui
<emma> Flare183,  I might. .I need to be able to watch the republican debate on www.cnn.com
<spiiph> Hi. I'm trying to configure tikiwiki, using database setup with dbconfig-common. However, The configuration keeps trying to setup the database without asking me for the database administration password. Is there some option to dbconfig-common I have missed to set?
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: well, there are (correct me if I'm wrong) like four high-level sound API's: jack, esd, arts, and pulseaudio. And so few programs seem to actually support them.
<nemilar> spithra: gnome will startup automatically
<woz_> soundray: i didnt know if putting @ in front of the name showed up as a message for you. beginner with xchat.
<Flare183> emma: ok does it use flash or what one sec i look
<phuzion> Flare183, I don't think so, my system runs fine, C2D E4500 with 2GB of RAM and a GeForce 8600 GTS
<d_test> k, im seriously mad at this installer..
<d_test> it won't work!
<Flare183> phuzion: no internet lag
<bazhang> phuzion: network lag
<Flare183> as in internet lag
<spithra> nemilar> it doesnt
<soundray> woz_: whether or not it highlights is a function of my IRC client, not yours...
<d_test> it just disapears after a while
<woz_> soundray: ahh ok
<woz_> soundray: alright im gonna give it a shot
<Flare183> emma: ok i'm on the cnn.com's site
<sneakmonkey> hey
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I wish there was an X11 extension for sound, or something like that. Any X11 (or GTK or OpenGL) program could then use it.
<phuzion> Flare183 and bazhang you guys know what I'm talking about, the network tree, where it shows what networks and channels you are talking about, right?  that shouldn't be affected by network lag
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: ossv4 is actually worth looking into as well
<emma> Flare183,  cool. I hope to be able to watch the debate. So I can see Ron Paul.
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: oh, I forgot about OpenAL for games too.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: i used it instead of ALSA for a while when i was running into the same problems you are now.
 * cellofellow gives emma a high-five!
<bazhang> oftopic emma
<emma> :D
<Flare183> phuzion: oh yeah I know
<oich> how can I install a python module using easy_install, without setpping on ubuntu's package manager files?
<Flare183> :)
<d_test> can anyone guide me to install ubuntu?!
<Flare183> !install | d_test
<ubotu> d_test: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zed_> hi, I screwed up and removed udev instead of rewriting it with the apt-get remove command
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I also have some problems with OSS emulation. How the heck do I configure that?
<lanzelloth> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emma> Flare183,  is there any known way to watch the CNN stream with Ubuntu?
<mykas0> I'm now installing the ubuntu-alternate, and it seems to be stuck on 18% for quite a while, during the "Selecting and installing software"  - is this a known issue?
<zed_> anyone know how I can reload it from the disk?
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: i was never any good with regular OSS sorry :(
<d_test> Flare183: not there
<Flare183> emma: don't know yet seems that it is "incompatible right now
<soundray> mykas0: no, it probably means that your burn failed
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I need for a couple of programs, like I would really like to be able to use Audacity to record both input and output without regard for device.
<d_test> it just disappears after a while
<emma> ohoh
<Flare183> d_test: what do you mean the entire this is the guide
<d_test> very, very annoying
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: oh, well.
<mykas0> soundray, I tried using the ISO by itself, in a Virtual Machine, and it doesn't work either. I also checked for errors, and it displays none
<woz_> soundray: display still stays on
<d_test> the installer says, installing system, then just closes after a while
<eric> hey people
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: As far as I know, OSS emulation is a part of ALSA where stuff going through /dev/dsp is routed through ALSA instead of directly through OSS.
<eric> i just installed ubuntu
<soundray> woz_: sorry I can't seem to help
<eric> and irssi
<woz_> soundray: alright, thanks anyways
<woz_> Why won't my display go to sleep after 2 minutes?
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: do you have the alsa-oss wrapper package?
<zed_> anyone know how to reload the kernel from the disk without having to re-install?
<mykas0> arg, this sure is a huge problem ;___;
<awerner32> emma: it can be done through wine and a windows browser
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: great call
<emma> Hm... Wine!
<emma> Okay.. hmmmm.
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: that may solve some issues hehe
<emma> a windows browser though..
<Talon> [Stupid Question] whats the default '<Super>' button ?
<emma> So wine and IE?
<realityiswhere> Talon: the windows key between control and alt
<Talon> Thanks mate
<nugz1212> hey whenever i hit ctrl-alt-backspace or logout everything goes away except for the wallpaper and it freezes, what can i don to correct this?
<fluvvell> zed_ : reload the kernel in what respect?
<nugz1212> do*
<bad_cables> anyone seen the issues with the rt61 wireless PCI driver?
<soundray> zed_: you want to reinstall the kernel .deb package?
<eric> don't know if i should ask this but does anyone know of a good torrent program for ubuntu?
<zed_> I want to reinstall the udev package
<realityiswhere> eric: deluge, transmission, azureus
<nugz1212> eric transmisson
<zed_> I think it took the kernel  with it
<eric> i thought transmission was for mac os x only/
<eric> ?
<nugz1212> sry transmission, its my favorite
<bad_cables> i compiled the module and installed it, i even blacklisted my old one now when i reboot it shows 0% strength on all available networks
<realityiswhere> eric: it's in the repos
<zed_> so now I can't boot
<eric> nice thanks realityiswhere.
<nugz1212> would reinstalling GDM packages solve my problem?
<emma> I do have wine installed, but how do I load IE (from my windows partition) through Wine?
<soundray> zed_: did you uninstall udev?
<zed_> yes
<zed_> I screwed up
<soundray> zed_: can you boot from a live CD?
<zed_> there right now
<cellofellow> nugz1212: probably a bad X.Org configuration.
<nugz1212> no its not tht
<fluvvell> zed_: where does it get to in the boot sequence?
<zed_> error 15
<zed_> nothing else
<eric> alright. i'm gonna go on my mac. brb.
<Flare183> emma: in the program files folder
<matt3243> can anyone help me out with my wireless connection? it seems to drop out every 5 or 10 minutes.... really frustrating, WPA ASCII key, DLink router, Linksys Nic, 802.11G
<soundray> zed_: can you mount the root partition?
<Flare183> emma: got that?
<nugz1212> default xorg.conf does the same thing, and ive tried many kernels all with same problems
<emma> Flare183,  you mean the wine program files?
<zed_> I think so
<emma> I only have one program in there.
<awerner32> emma: you could either try to mount the windows partition and make that work by jsut running the binaries but that has problems with registry inconsistancies generall, i recomend just downloading the windows version of firefox or opera in linux and install it onto your wine psuedo-install and then install flashplayer
<soundray> zed_: is that grub error 15?
<emma> How do I include IE as one of the files in my Wine program files?
<Flare183> emma: yeah either that or windows's partition's program files (if applicatable)
<zed_> yes
<emma> Okay I'll download the windows firefox.
<Flare183> ok
<emma> I'm not sure how do I get wine to execute it though if you get me.
<emma> Where am I supposed to save windows firefox too?
<mykas0> I'm now installing the ubuntu-alternate, and it seems to be stuck on 18% for quite a while, during the "Selecting and installing software". What should I do, if I'm using an ISO and it has no errors?
<awerner32> yeah ubuntu will actually run the exe installer by default
<awerner32> emma: your desktop works
<ThreeFingerPete> I have a novel question(I hope). with windows xp, much past 2 gigs of ram windows doesnt make any use of it. what about ubuntu?
<awerner32> emma: anywhere because it's a self-extracting cabinent that will extract by default onto your wine drive
<Linuxishaw1> Does anyone know if can make moblock run only on one interface?
<^Elfboy> i was woundering if i insrall the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all tha
<hellues> quenstion
<emma> Okay that sounds promising
<hellues> what is dom inspector
<awerner32> emma: it's the same process as installing an app in windows
<^Elfboy> or can i set up in ssh
<fluvvell> emma: look into ie4linux, it does it all for you.
<soundray> ThreeFingerPete: if you have a 64bit CPU (e.g. Core 2 Duo), you can install the amd64 version of Ubuntu and use RAM up to a few terabytes
<shaark> ThreeFingerPete: use 64bit release
<hellues> firefox-3.0-dom-inspector
<hellues> what is dom-inspector
<emma> says it cannot be done
<hellues> :D
<emma> says there is no suitable thing to open firefoxsetup .exe
<v> is there an equivalent of pidgin-rhythmbox for vlc?
<soundray> ThreeFingerPete: the i386 version has the same issue -- it's an addressing problem.
<^Elfboy> i was woundering if i insrall the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<ThreeFingerPete> soundray: thank you. so I could actually emulate a swap in the remaining ram?
<syntaxerror55> The_entropy: however, just like 64-bit XP, some things cannot be used on 64-bit Ubuntu. From the soudn of things, you're using 32bit XP
<soundray> ThreeFingerPete: no
<sneakmonkey> hello, i have a question about the how to install off of a flash drive tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jimmygoon> What would cause a random application to exit on Ctrl+X?
<ThreeFingerPete> soundray: thanks. I was thinking I could because the bios detects it
<awerner32> emma: go to a command line and type wine "/path/to/firefox.exe"
<^Elfboy> i was woundering if i insrall the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<syntaxerror55> ThreeFingerPete: the above was directed at you
<hellues> dom-inspector
<mouseboyx> Jimmygoon, if ctrl+X is the shortcut for quitting.
<sneakmonkey> about the preparing the Flash Drive with isotostick.sh, im not fully clear on how to do that part, i downloaded the files it links to but dont know where to go from there
<^Elfboy> ????
<jimmygoon> mouseboyx, no, and I'm the only person having trouble with this program - I'm having it in both the ubuntu version and compiled from src
<CarlF1> how can I get "search pw.com" added to /etc/resolve.conf each time it gets created ?
<ThreeFingerPete> syntaxerror55: that is correct, 32 bit xp
<Jangari> does anyone know if there's a program that can concatenate sound files? pcm wav?
<syntaxerror55> ThreeFingerPete: such as: Flash won't work, and some other stuff.
<^Elfboy> i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: I think to get ALSA OSS to work I need to get rid of real OSS.
<ThreeFingerPete> syntaxerror55: whats that about flash?
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com sneakmonkey
<Flare183> !repeat | ^Elfboy
<ubotu> ^Elfboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> syntaxerror55, ThreeFingerPete: Adobe Flash plugin works fine on my 64bit machine
<jack-desktop> how do you make a file executable?
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: i believe that is true as well, it's a wrapper for OSS so it's still using alsa
<jack-desktop> somethig 666?
<soundray> !flash64 | ThreeFingerPete
<ubotu> ThreeFingerPete: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Flare183> jack-desktop: bad number
<cellofellow> realityiswhere: andy idea what to remove?
<emma> Didn't work.
<ThreeFingerPete> soundray and syntax: flash plug in is fine on mine too
<jack-desktop> Flare183, do you know how?
<Flare183> emma: that's whack
<zed_> soundray can I copy a initrd from the disk to the hd?
<emma> I have firefox.exe on my windows partition but I don't know how to point wine to it
<syntaxerror55> soundray: I'm a bit behind on the times, then
<soundray> ThreeFingerPete: but you haven't got a 64bit OS
<Flare183> jack-desktop: yeah use chmod
<tdrusk> whats the new remote desktop program in hardy?
<Flare183> jack-desktop: check out man chmod
<syntaxerror55> emma: wine /windows/path/to/firefox.exe
<jack-desktop> Flare183, what number?
<Flare183> jack-desktop: 777
<soundray> syntaxerror55: it's certainly not thanks to Adobe and their backwards support policy ;)
<jimmygoon> mouseboyx, I figured it out. I had dvorak keyboard installed BUT NOT IN USE... and when I disabled it the problem went away..... is ctrl some modfiied for "switch keyboard layout"?
<Flare183> jack-desktop: that means everyone can run it, read it and, write to it
<ThreeFingerPete> soundray: it seems that way.
<^Elfboy> i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<awerner32> emma: you may have to moung the windows partition too, but generally running in wine applications installed from a different windows install will lead to major problems because windows applications are tied to the registry and wine addresses it
<soundray> zed_: no, but you can regenerate it -- hold on
<Flare183> emma: try opera then
<jack-desktop> Flare183, so: sudo chmod 777 <file>?
<awerner32> emma: it's own registry
<syntaxerror55> soundray: Still, I don't recommend the AMD64, because other apps don't work that I can't remember as I've never used AMD64 Ubuntu, just seen people complain here.
<Flare183> jack-desktop: yeah....
<emma> Well it just didn't work out .
<awerner32> emma: so it is better to install the app onto the wine psuedo-windows
<lanzelloth_> hi, i need help with centrino platform wireless card
<zed_> even if I unload the kernel when I ran apt-get remove udev?
<emma> The debate is starting so I have to switch over to Microsoft for tonight.
<Flare183> emma: ok i would still try wine's ie
<realityiswhere> cellofellow: maybe you don't. there seems to be no specific OSS package that doesn't also involve alsa
<Jordan_U> syntaxerror55, Basically, 99.999% of Open Source projects support 64 bit, the problems come from proprietary stuff
<^Elfboy> i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<Jangari> emma, i might have missed something, but can't you use firefox in ubuntu?
<awerner32> emma: i just finished an ie4linux install, let me check if i can get cnn to work with it
<emma> Ok.
<ssf>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Flare183> Jangari: no becuase the cnn site won't let her
<Dr_willis> zsnes dosent support 64bit - due to its use of assembly language in the code. :(
<syntaxerror55> Jordan_U: that is necessary to using computers.
<Jangari> oh!
<Jangari> i know
<soundray> syntaxerror55: it used to be a real issue. With gutsy, it still takes a bit of trickery, but everything so far has worked for me, including googleearth and skype, all owing to the work of the good Medibuntu people
<Flare183> !spam | ssf
<ThreeFingerPete> soundray: by flash you mean shockwave games? youtube flv and things work just fine on my intel 32bit
<emma> www.cnn.com  has a live stream that I can't get Ubuntu to work with.
<ubotu> ssf: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Jangari> get that extension for firefox where you can make your browser appear as IE
<syntaxerror55> soundray: ah, I'm still using Dapper. I'm sorry
<ssf> thanks
<Flare183> no problem
<Jangari> if that is indeed the problem
<bruenig> Jangari, agent switcher?
<linchapulin> I have been perusing some of the /usr/doc folders to create a batch of links to what I thought would be most of the in depth documentation for everything installed on my system. Why is it some folders only contain files that are .gz and don't really contain any meaningful information?
<Jangari> something like that, bruenig
<Jordan_U> syntaxerror55, No it's not. People ( mostly crazy, but people none the less ) get along with gnusense
<soundray> syntaxerror55: what for ;)
<Roberto> hi people.. does anyone here understand about RAID to help me to configure Grub?
<shaark> Jordan_U: ca?n 32 bit apps work on AMD64
<Flare183> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bruenig> Jangari, but it may not be an agent problem
<jimmygoon> Can anyone else confirm a bug : When having another keyboard layout available (like Dvorak) even when not in use.... causes Ctrl+X to fire the event for Ctrl+Q etc?
<Flare183> bug 1
<Flare183> !bug 1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Jangari> right, i was just about to say that if it was a flash thing, then it's a little bit more of an issue
<Flare183> haha
<Jordan_U> shaark, Yes, usually using a 32 bit chroot
<linchapulin> In other words where does some of this documentation disappear to? Seems crazy to have to look at synaptic everytime I need to ferret out the docs?
<wweasel> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<^Elfboy>  i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<unicum> i have a problem with my windowlist
<Dr_willis> looks like cnn.com is using winows media player for its video.
<syntaxerror55> Jordan_U: alright, I rest my case. but it did used to be a real issue.
<unicum> i kicked the one that was in the panel after the fresh installation out
<awerner32> emma: i got an install of opera in wine working perfectly with the cnn live feed on linux
<unicum> now i put one in the panel again.. thing is.. the windows don't appear as icon anymore, but more like a button
<awerner32> emma: it is definately doable
<ThreeFingerPete> what is broken about flash? it works fine for me in gutsy
<Flare183> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jordan_U> ThreeFingerPete, New installs are broken
<Juzzy`> I have succesfully used gparted to resize the partition, I have now rebooted into the ubuntu install and it shows the new size of the partition but it also still shows the same amount of free space left (like its automatically used up the space i gave it)
<unicum> also.. if i klick on the button the window will not shrink into this button, like in the windows systray but instad falls down to the lower panel
<^Elfboy> why  would u want to run  opera in win
<feierfox> hello! i have some problems with my ubuntu, is Mark Shuttleworth for help me to fix it? I think, he is the guy behind ubuntu...
<^Elfboy> wine
<Flare183> Juzzy`: duh you must resize the other one too
<ThreeFingerPete> Jordan_U, thanks. good thing I had it installed!
<feierfox> +here
<unicum> how do i get the window list to be like the one it was after installation?
<feierfox> helping
<Juzzy`> other one?
<Flare183> holy cow
<feierfox> no, i guess only mark Shuttleworth is able to help me
<^Elfboy>  i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<feierfox> HE is THE ubuntu guy, right?
<Flare183> feierfox: yeap
<unicum> well, thx anyway
<Flare183> feierfox: the main dude who started it all
<ThreeFingerPete> feierfox: hes the patron of the ubuntu project
<unicum> is anyone actually reading me?
<feierfox> so, i will wait for him for helping me with my problem
<ThreeFingerPete> unicum, i can read you
<^Elfboy> lol
<Flare183> feierfox: dude i don't think i will even help you
<Juzzy`> Flare183, I have resized the / partition to 20gb, but it still shows the same amount of free space
<^Elfboy>  i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<Dr_willis> unicum,   i see ya. but no idea what youa re talking about
<eugman> Is there anything for reading pdf's from the command line?
<unicum> k, so i'm not ignored by the channel
<Tm_T> feierfox: no he will not be here to help you here
<shaark> feierfox: I doubt he does the support lol
<Flare183> Juzzy`: try creating another partition then
<unicum> well.. i'm using ubuntu/gnome
<feierfox> don care about a drunken german ;/
<levander> Is there no way to have my GNOME panels show up on one workspace, but not on another?
<ThreeFingerPete> unicum: nope, but i am a newb, and no help to you
<unicum> u might know the panels (like taskbars)
<soundray> unicum: move your window list around a bit. It may not have enough space
<bad_cables> anyone in here know why RaLink RT2561/RT61 wireless is seeing 0% signal strength?
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! I look into a site where it explained how to open docx (word2007) in openoffice but the link it had for convertor or so was dead.  Is this the only way to do so far and is it reliable? thanks (the page was for use in ubuntu gusty)
<Flare183> admins: Kinda stupid question: is Mark Shuttleworth around to talk
<bad_cables> i just installed the new rt61 driver
<jetscreamer> lol
<^Elfboy>  i was woundering if i install  the server pac do i have to hook up a monater and all that do i have to pulug in monater mouse and k-bore?
<^Elfboy> come one
<^Elfboy> some one had to know this
<Juzzy`> ^Elfboy,  learn to spell, it helps people out
<Flare183> yeah really
<PriceChild> Flare183, he's away atm.
<unicum> soundray thing is.. the windowlist shows buttons instead of icons.. if i have only one window open the button is as big as the list itself.. if i have multiple windows open the buttons get smaller and smaller
<soundray> K_Dallas: docx files open reasonably well in OOo 2.3 without any add-ons
<Flare183> PriceChild: that figures
<bad_cables> does anyone here know about wireless?
<Dr_willis> ^Elfboy,  you may want to fix all those typos.. Im not even sure what you are asking...
<bad_cables> im  having issues
<K_Dallas> soundray, well i give it a try. what about pptx ?
<mouseboyx> unicum, If you play with it it will eventualy work.
<unicum> the "default window list" has icons for the windows and resizes itself with the number of windows
<Flare183> feierfox: see
<ThreeFingerPete> soundray, syntax55 and others: thanks for your help. bye!
<soundray> K_Dallas: haven't tried
<Flare183> oh nevermind
<soundray> ThreeFingerPete: good luck
<unicum> mouseboyx sure? like just playing with the size?
<mouseboyx> I don't know, set it back to the default?
<oich> does python easy_install interfere with dpkg?
<K_Dallas> soundray, i think pptx was more complicated but i try it again when i boot back to linux, thanks
<unicum> there is no such option in the preferences
<^Elfboy> i i want to know if i need to plug in mon mouse  k-board to set up the server pack
<Slade^^> #kicevo
<Slade^^> :)
<unicum> as i said.. i deleted the old one
<linchapulin> Is there an IDE for Ruby?
<unicum> and then put in one from.. "add to panel"
<mouseboyx> old one what?
<mouseboyx> Window list?
<bad_cables> anyone know how to enable the RaLink rt61 in ubuntu?
<unicum> the windowlist that was in the panel after the fresh installation
<unicum> yes
<mouseboyx> Try moving it around.
<soundray> zed_: look into the update-initramfs command. You can run it in a chroot
<mouseboyx> Or rebooting unicum have you tried that?
<Slade^^> #j kicevo
<unicum> my comp is always shut down when i'm done
<unicum> i reboot like a thousand times
<realityiswhere> ^Elfboy: you would have to plug in a mouse, keyboard and monitor to do the initial setup, yes. after that you can set up ssh tunnelling and then do it remotely.
<zed_> I guess I don't know how to get root then
<zed_> I can access all my files
<unicum> moving the windowlist only makes the buttons grow bigger by the space the windowlist gains.. thing is.. they are buttons now.. not icons anymore
<singlesun> su?
<zed_> tried that
<^Elfboy> realityiswhere:  thanks
<singlesun> zed_, i just stepped in, whats the problem?
<mouseboyx> unicum, are you sure its not window selector? put another window list on the pannel
<d_test> if i install ubuntu 6.06, can i update to the newest version?
<bad_cables> i downloaded the working driver for gutsy, everything went smooth, but now when i reboot i get a 0% signal to all the routers and i cant connect... RaLink rt61 chipset
<jack-desktop> should ~/.dbus/user-dbus-address be created automatically by dbus?
<unicum> already done that
<realityiswhere> d_test: you should be able to do a dist-upgrade to the newest version, yes.
<soundray> zed_: do a 'sudo -i' followed by 'chroot /mnt bash' (assuming that you've mounted your partition to /mnt). The run update-initramfs
<mouseboyx> Can you send me  a screen shot?
<zed_> singlesun: I ran "sudo apt-get remove udev" think I could just reload it, it took my kernel with it and crashed the system, now I get grub error 15
<d_test> realityiswhere: ok thanks
<unicum> i think i can.. got icq or something?
<zed_> I want to reload the kernel from the disk if possible
<mouseboyx> I have xchat.
<unicum> thing is.. i can not show you the old setup for it is gone, as i said
<unicum> right.. mom
<singlesun> zed_, ouch
<unicum> hrhr
<bad_cables> yes i did a depmod -a and modprobe rt61
<zed_> I'm a noob
<ep2011> I have a question about volume... I configured my volume keys on my wireless keyboard, and when I press them it shows the volume changing, but nothing happens... Any ideas?
<singlesun> zed_, i am too, so that is beyond me... lol
<das88> hey, I've got a newbie question about a via video driver in 7.10: I have a driver from VIA but it's made for fedora core 4. the autoinstall program they give doesn't work on my system and I'm wondering if I can recompile it
<ep2011> For example, the mute button doesn't mute, but in keyboard shortcuts I set it to mute
<soundray> zed_: did you get me?
<singlesun> zed_, reinstall? lol
<zed_> soundray no, sun I want to avoid that
<soundray> zed_: do a 'sudo -i' followed by 'chroot /mnt bash' (assuming that you've mounted your partition to /mnt). The run update-initramfs
<mouseboyx> Can you send it unicum ?
<jimmygoon> Is gran paradiso really that far behind b2?
<d_test> realityiswhere: can i upgrade using a 7.10 disk?
<jimmygoon> !granparadiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about granparadiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<singlesun> i believe zed_ said he could get root though
<jimmygoon> !gran paradiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gran paradiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<realityiswhere> d_test: i believe you would need the alternate disk, i'm not sure if you can update off of a livecd
<zed_> /usr/sbin/chroot: /usr/sbin/chroot: cannot execute binary file
<soundray> d_test: you'd have to get the alternate install CD to upgrade from a disk
<d_test> ok
<phuzion> anyone with compiz got a cool clouds picture that I can use for skydome that comes together pretty well and doesn't show a hard line anywhere?
<singlesun> phuzion, i would also like that cool clouds picture ;)
<ep2011> Can someone help me get my volume keys to work?
<ququ> thanks for chatting! bey!
<zed_> so not getting root, soundray can we private chat please?
<soundray> zed_: it seems that there is more amiss than just your initrd. Can't see how you'll get around a reinstall.
<singlesun> phuzion, i did use some of the "matrix looking green letter pictures" that seemed to work well
<zed_> durn
<soundray> zed_: sorry, I'm logging off in a minute
<unicum> i will make a second one and send it too.. mom
<zed_> no way to do some sort of recovery and not just a clean install?
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why when i click in my mouse in the right buttom the mouse simple just execute the menu command and crates me many times foulders and other stuff :x
<unicum> i resized the windowlist so it groups the symbols.. that's good
<das88> can anyone help a newbie try and install a video driver?
<soundray> zed_: you can always rescue your /home and /etc directories to save yourself some work after the reinstall
<unicum> but actually it shouldn't be buttons
<zed_> thanks
<bad_cables> das88, why do you need a video driver installed?
<Slade^^> guys! can I ask u some thing??
<unicum> there should by tiny icons, all square, small and nice
<das88> because I'm stuck in 800x600
<unicum> there are not :(
<soundray> zed_: also save your package cache /var/cache/apt/archives if you have updated online
<Slade^^> why wine i cant instal?
<singlesun> phuzion, hey maybe this will work http://www.beryl-themes.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/55604-1.jpg you like that one?
<bad_cables> das88, that doesn't always mean that you need to install another driver
<Slade^^> it says wheb I try to instal
<realityiswhere> Slade^^: are you able to be more specific?
<dolphin_noel> das88 i use mplayer manually instalation but ubuntu come whith some auto search codecinstalation probably you nede to change your pakage sources to universe
<JoeThomas> Hi I did a server install of gutsy and want to get DWM on there but I need x first. How can I get X on there and NOT Gnome.
<jack-desktop> how can i use dbus?
<Slade^^> yes
<bad_cables> das88, what video card is it?
<das88> dolphin: could you explain that a little more simply? sorry
<wastrel> x-window-system-core
<mouseboyx> use window selector instead then unicum.
<JoeThomas> thanks
<das88> its a chrome9 chipset, integrated graphics ona VIA laptop motherboard
<wastrel> hrm no i guess it's just   xorg
<wastrel> nowadays
<eugman> I've been trying to edit my interfaces file but I can't do it right. What would I add to make eth1 run after the computer boots up?
<bad_cables> das88, is there something in the bios about shared memory for the video card?
<Slade^^> it says: there has been a problem during the instalation of the folloving pieces of software
<wastrel> eugman: auto eth1    anywhere in the file should work
<das88> I don't believe so
<das88> the bios on here is pretty stripped down
<Slade^^> ??
<singlesun> phuzion, here is a better one, my bad...  http://www.beryl-themes.org/CONTENT/content-files/55604-Beryl-cloud-dome.jpg
<unicum> mouseboyx windowselector is only one icon which includes the windows of all workspaces
<eugman> watrel, hmm I'll try that again then.
<Slade^^> I cant instal cause of that
<bpa> hello all
<unicum> also it always shows only the selected window
<lanzelloth__> help! i sent something to trash but it's not in the trash
<Marvin-TMDR> http://tinyurl.com/2ftdlt
<Marvin-TMDR> lol
<unicum> ah, darn
<bad_cables> das88, you might want to check that out, i use a VIA mobo and it has an integrated video card, if i dont set the ram to share 8 mb, then i cant have anything more than 800x600
<nickrud> JoeThomas: you'll also need some kind of window manager
<mouseboyx> unicum, There is no way to fix this.
<Marvin-TMDR> disappearing trash items?
<bad_cables> das88, but that is not the driver's fault
<JoeThomas> nickrud:  DMW
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: why?
<JoeThomas> DWM*
<lanzelloth__> it was on an ntfs partition
<unicum> so.. i need to reinstall?
<das88> thanks cables, I'll check that
<lanzelloth__> does it get sent to a different place?
<nickrud> JoeThomas: ah, missed that. sorry
<Devils-Haven> helo
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: can u answer me to fix this problem?
<Marvin-TMDR> unic- if you delete it, you should be ready for that...
<JoeThomas> nickrud: it's cool thanks though.
<mouseboyx> unicum, So the original, had all icons?
<das88> thing is, I"ve tried reconfiguring xserver several times and it doesn't change anything
<unicum> i meen.. it did work once.. obviously, else i wouldn't know how it worked
<unicum> yes
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: if u know how to fix
<unicum> all icons of the actual desktop
<das88> would the bios issue fix that too?
<lanzelloth__> damn..
<realityiswhere> Slade^^: how are you attempting to install it? from the Ubuntu Gutsy repository, or from the Wine repository, or compiling it?
<mouseboyx> I think this feature does not exist, because I cannot do it.
<Devils-Haven> can any one help ubuntu noob? deb is not found
<unicum> erm... maybe it's because i'm using compiz.. though i dont't think it is
<bad_cables> das88, that is what happened to me, once i set my bios to use 8mb... then i could do 1300x768
<unicum> i could try kicking out compiz reboot
<unicum> turning on compiz again and rebooting again
<das88> awesome, I'll be back then. Thanks bad_cables!
<bad_cables> das88, before that the option was there to increase from 800 but it just wouldnt do it
<das88> hmm...
<das88> I don't have the option
<phuzion> singlesun, beautiful, thanks a ton
<bad_cables> das88, it also varies from distro to distro
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: I want to instal from add/remove Applications
<das88> cables, do you have any idea how I would look up my horizontal refresh rate?
<Dr_willis> Devils-Haven, deb is not a command. its the extension for the packages the apt-get system uses.
<realityiswhere> Slade^^: Maybe try loading the official Wine repository into Ubuntu and installing from Synaptic in that way?
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: u know what is the problem.. ? cause u know PLEASE tell me
<singlesun> phuzion, no problem man ;) anytime
<das88> I've got an averatec laptop and they don't give me any useful information about hardware...
<Devils-Haven> rying to install beryl per tutorial and i can't
<das88> I know the native res is 1280x768 but thats it
<Devils-Haven> can u help me?
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: where is that?
<singlesun> phuzion, brb have to reboot
<vincent-vollmot> alguien habla español?????
<phuzion> das88, what info are you looking for?
<realityiswhere> Slade^^: One moment
<Flare183> !beryl | Devils-Haven
<ubotu> Devils-Haven: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Dr_willis> for most lcd's isent the refresh rate 60?
<das88> exact monitor and video specs, phuzion
<Flare183> Dr_willis: yeap
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: I have isnstaled ubuntu yesterday
<wastrel> !es | vincent-vollmot
<ubotu> vincent-vollmot: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eugman> !es
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: ok
<phuzion> das88, do lspci in terminal
<bad_cables> das88, the command is lspci
<wastrel> lshw also
<Jangari> apt-get on my machine seems to be stuck behind a firewall, but synaptic seems fine with the network proxy, anyone know how to force apt-get to use a particular proxy?
<Devils-Haven> i a mtrying to install mac4lin
<das88> Dr_willis: I think the refresh is 60, yeah, but I'm looking for the horizontal sync
<wastrel> Jangari: export http_proxy="<your proxy>"
<Jangari> thanks wastrel
<wastrel> <your proxy> being   http://server:port
<Slade^^> realityiswhere: waitingggg........ :)
<das88> lspci doesnt seem to have any monitor info in it
<wastrel> assuming it's http.  you can do ftp_proxy too
<Jangari> wastrel: how about setting the port?
<Jangari> oh, gotcha, thanks
<Devils-Haven> how do i know if i have compiz or compiz-fusion?
<realityiswhere> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Devils-Haven> got version 7.10
<realityiswhere> Slade^^: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Slade^^> ok
<rpj8> I get framebuffer errors when I try to run zsnes from the command line in a console environment (without x)
<bad_cables> i need help with rt61
<singlesun> what is messed up is that ... i was just about to help you setup Compiz... and now ubuntu isnt opening my own "advanced settings"... the functions still work... like cube and wavvy windows... etc...
<singlesun> anyone have any clues as to why my "advanced settings" might be failing
<Dr_willis> singlesun,  theres some issues with how the setting files are saved with kde i recall.   I had to enable the 'flat file settings' i think.
<bad_cables> is anyone in here a wireless expert?
<Dr_willis> singlesun,  also ive seen under gnome where the settings just stop 'changing' from the ccsm tool.
<bad_cables> it seems that WPA doesnt work with my wireless driver
<Dr_willis> singlesun,  i check/uncheck and they just dont get applied. Had to restart X for them to get going again
<singlesun> Dr_willis, well im running Gnome... and the weird thing was... it worked the other day
<Dr_willis> singlesun,   seen similer issues.. lets just say that compiz is still a bit of a work in progress. :P
<singlesun> Dr_willis, so now i cant edit my settings.? ... what?
<singlesun> Dr_willis, lol... this isnt good... cuz i was just about to change my settings... lol
<Shuggle> I'm having a problem using ndiswrapper for my wireless driver. I have the driver that came with windows. Everything works like it is supposed to until I modprobe ndiswrapper. The wireless interface just doesnt show up
<adub_> doe anyone have any experience with amule
<bad_cables> adub_ yeah... it's great
<adub_> im having trouble getting the server.met file to download
<adub_> bad_cables can you tell me which server.met server you are using
<adub_> i have never had any trouble with this program
<bad_cables> adub_ i havent installed it in a long time
<martin_> realityiswhere: can u PLEASE send me again???
<realityiswhere> martin: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<martin_> realityiswhere: I left cause my net .... he fail
<adub> oh bad_cables
<adub> :)
<Devils-Haven> any one installed mac4lin?
<Kuroachia> Is it possible for my gdesklets to startup when I start up ubuntu?
<bad_cables> adub: it may be that they are down somehow?>
<adub> bad_cables i dont know
<adub> does anyone have a server that has a good server.met file
<singlesun>  as much as i dont want to do it... is there anyway to return ubuntu back to its factory settings, when it was first installed?
<martin_> where now??
<bruenig> singlesun, reinstall it
<martin_> i cant without your help
<martin_> pls help me
<singlesun> bruenig, besides reinstalling... lol
<bruenig> singlesun, no
<nickrud> singlesun: what do you mean, factory settings?
<realityiswhere> martin_: did you follow both of the steps to add the key and update your repository?
<Dr_willis> singlesun,  what settings are you refering to? the USERS settings? or various  service, or other settings.
<adub> bad_cables only thing i know to do is uninstall amule and reinstall
<hdevalence> is there a way to virtualize windows in ubuntu without anyone noticing?
<singlesun> nickrud, in other words, i have some junk files where they shouldnt be for some reason or other.... compiz advanced settings will not open... and its acting kinda buggy
<spithra> so if i have gnome and kde installed, how do i make a 1 default
<singlesun> Dr_willis, nickrud, see above ^^
<bad_cables> adub, sorry but i dont have it up or i would get you a server
<gcleric> hdevalence: What are you trying to do?
<boinker> does anyone know how to enable the touch slider and the 4 buttons on a wacom tablet in gutsy?
<singlesun> Dr_willis, nickrud, bruenig, its all been acting fine up until today... then started being glitchy
<nickrud> singlesun: you can clear all of compiz (I think) with   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz , that'll take care of any custom settings that may be bad
<martin_> realityiswhere: can u tell me where u from cause i cant undersand wery well ??
<boinker> i have the intuos3 version any help please
<martin_> realityiswhere: and what is repository???
<hdevalence> gcleric: have a linux-based system (headless) that runs a virtual windows box
<realityiswhere> martin_: what is your first language?
<hdevalence> but to the user it looks like it's just running windows
<xazo> hello
<martin_> realityiswhere: macedonian
<martin_> realityiswhere: are u american?
<realityiswhere> martin_: no
<bad_cables> anyone have experience with the rt61 driver?
<shaark> how can I tell which window manager i'm currently running?
<singlesun> nickrud, i just ran that...still can not access advanced settings :(
<FactTech> Question: I seem to have an instance of Firefox running that may be hung. I know how to ID and kill a process using 'ps' and 'kill', but is there any way to bring a process to the foreground or into a window? Like what you would find in Windows, with a "bring to front" option on the Task Manager.
<gcleric> hdevalence:  Are you trying to setup a virtual Terminal Server or RDP to XP?
<martin_> realityiswhere: then.... from ? if u want telle me where u from?
<singlesun> singlesun, however it did take away my 4 bars, and my cube.. and all the other compiz effects... lol
<martin_> realityiswhere: tell*
<singlesun> nickrud, my bad... look above real quick,
<nickrud> singlesun: then I'd try alt-f2  metacity --replace  , then repeat the one above, and sudo apt-get install --reinstall compizconfig-settings-manager
<zoobox> how do I do to create a deb package?
<realityiswhere> martin_: go to the private chat window
<buzz4rd> \join #asterix
<hdevalence> gcleric: not sure. I want it to be like: hardware->linux->windows->user
<hdevalence> ick, sorry, my ethernet is sketchy
<zoobox> I have compiled the program and it is in its own directory with usr/local/bin/ and usr/local/share/ subdirectories, but how to create a .deb from it?
<nickrud> singlesun: saw it :)
<gcleric> hdevalence:  Then yes....
<Shuggle> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<Talon> Ok, so i configured Compiz but the cube doesnt work, any sugestions ?
<singlesun> nickrud, umm... im not sure about all that...
<singlesun> Talon, hit alt control ... hold left mouse wheel and move mouse
<singlesun> Talon, did anything happen?
<nickrud> singlesun: it's returning to metacity and reinstalling ccsm . Not a panacea , but often helps
<hdevalence> gcleric: I want it to have the user interact with windows as if the computer was just running windows but really it's running Linux underneath
<Talon> uhhh, left mouse wheel mate ?
<singlesun> Talon, left mouse button
<gcleric> hdevalence:  You can setup either a terminal server and have users RDP to it... same is true for XP....but it requires a little hack..
<Talon> Ok, just makin sure
<singlesun> Talon, alt + ctrl + left mouse button... i think is default for it
<hdevalence> Talon: cool
<hdevalence> err
<insomniac[st]> any firehol gurus here?
<gcleric> hdevalence:  without the user knowing what is underneath
<hdevalence> gcleric: cool. thanks for the info
<Talon> control alt left mouse doesnt work either :/
<gcleric> hdevalence:  I do it all the time with VMware.
<bad_cables> or qemu
<gcleric> hdevalence:  Either the free VMware Server or ESX....
<singlesun> Talon, dont worry to much... my compiz just died on me today after running so well for so long.. LOL
<bad_cables> anyone know how to get the rt61 to work in 7.70??
<LockesRabb> anyone familiar with compiz?
<shaark> how do I check which window manager is currently running?
<bad_cables> i get 0% on all the radios
<hdevalence> gcleric: probably better to just use (k)ubuntu by itself
<gcleric> hdevalence:  The key is RDP (Remote Desktop Protocol)
<Talon> Singlesun: aint that a bitch :/
<singlesun> Talon, yeah... lol... trying to fix it now actually.. lol
<Talon> Well if you have any luck, please tell me what ya do !
<tehmass> Hey guys :D
<gcleric> hdevalence:  There is no need to install Xorg
<Talon> everything seems to work except the cube
<insomniac[st]> On firehol, I have "server webcache accept" in the conf. anyone know how to make it only accessible from local IPs?
<hdevalence> gcleric: ok
<tehmass> How do i install a .deb ?
<shaark> Talon: how many workspaces u have?
<tehmass> it is mplayer
<Talon> Shaark, none i guess i dont know how to create more then the default mate just installed today
<Starnestommy> tehmass: if you downloaded a .deb, I think it's sudo dpkg -i filename
<shaark> Talon: well if u have 4 it should show the cube
<Talon> Is there any easy way to tell how man i have ?
<LockesRabb> yeah
<LockesRabb> ctrl alt down
<shaark> in the bottom right in ur panel
<Talon> many*
<shaark> u can switch between the workspaces
<kbrooks> bbl
<Talon> I only have 2 i think
<Stargazer> Problem: been trying to watch Veoh videos and they just sit there loading, anyone willing to take a guess ?
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,  got a full url to a video? let me try it. :P
<singlesun> well i determined that compiz is jacked up for me for some reason.... after i uninstalled and reinstalled... i have no clue how it could be functioning all this time... and then suddenly decide to stop working
<LjL> komp, ocha, aini-zidane, co_basket, chacha: please register your nicknames to Freenode and consider obtaining a cloak. you are currently not allowed to speak on this channel as you appear to be connected from the same computer.
<nugz1212> wats a good program to use to stream to a shoutcast server?
<nugz1212> like for DJ'ing
<nugz1212> anyone?
<donald_> singlesun: how do u mean compiz sudddenly stopped working?
<Dr_willis> !find shoutcast
<tehmass> does sudo apt-get update    update all the repos?
<ubotu> Package/file shoutcast does not exist in gutsy
<shaark> Talon: did u select Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube?
<tehmass> i want the updated ver. of MPLAYER and im having problems installing it through the .deb
<singlesun> donald_, the advanced settings... it would not let me access them anymore
<Talon> Shaark, dont know how to do that
<singlesun> singlesun, i would select it... and it would not open at all...
<Talon> Or do you mean in the ccsm thing to enable them ?
<singlesun> donald_, i would select it and it would not let it open at all
<phuzion> Anyone here ever compiled StepMania from source?
<shaark> Talon: System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<donald_> singlesun: odd
<Carbonflux> sometimes you have to restart compiz
<Carbonflux> if you were changing some of the settings
<Carbonflux> for example turning on benchmarking
<Carbonflux> will sometimes turn off all the effects
<regfire> OS=Gutsy -- Anyone had luck getting firestarter to run and STAY running? If so, can you point me to a fix?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i rebooted the computer... is that good enough?
<Talon> Shaark, yeah i enabled those
<davef> how do i watch real player files in firefox?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, did you change your xorg.conf or anything? only one monitor ?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, the functions would still work... i just could not access them to edit my settings in the advanced section
<donald_> singlesun: do u still have desktop effects?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, did you install CCSM ?
<singlesun> donald_, i uninstalled the package... and used the reset
<Talon> shaark, osnaps it works now, but i only have two screens can you be so kind as to inform mehow to get 4 ?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, yes... i had it and it was working great for a long time
<jimmygoon> I know firefox3 includes a native gtk theme.... but what if I want a gtk theme that looks like firefox2?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, something might have trashed python too
<Stargazer> Dr_willis, pm
<phuzion> wow, I have been using terminal too much, I just did | grep in a search
<singlesun> Carbonflux, well i had just put some python stuff on there.... like IDLE and a few other things, because I was doing some developing with python
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,  Hmm? I see no pm's
<donald_> Talon: right click on the Workspace Chooser and Preference and select 4 columns
<nugz1212> what the heck is going on with the kicking spree?
<shaark> Talon: in the bottom right panel in gnome there is the switcher app u can right click and add more workspaces
<singlesun> nugz1212, looks like its kicking all unregistered nicks.. lol
<nugz1212> yeah
<Carbonflux> singlesun, CCSM is written in python, some change might have caused a problem with dependencies
<tehmass> How do i access the repos.
<Carbonflux> singlesun, I am just guessing of course
<das88> bad_cables: thanks a bunch for your memory suggestion! I changed the on-board vga memory from 64 megs to 128 and everything works great now!
<LjL> "looks like" based on what? or rather, why is it your concern?
<tehmass> Universe repositories
<nugz1212> can anyone point me to a good program to DJ on shoutcast servers?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, not the d word... LOL... oh hell.. LOL
<Carbonflux> heh
<Talon> You guys are so nice to me :D thankyou Shaark and Donald , im gonna go eat dinner now bye bye and thanks again mate
<q_a_z_steve> Is there anything in Dapper to view disk usage by folder? Like KDirStat or something?
<q_a_z_steve> *already in dapper ... ?
<dburns> anyone here have luck with wireless on the aspire 5100?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, did you try reinstalling all of it on top of your python installs ?
 * singlesun goes to look for the even elusive and annoying rabbit trail of "dependencies" upon "dependencies" upon "dependencies"... lol
<dburns> followed this word for word http://quilombo.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/atheros-ar5006eg-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<dburns> no such luck
<singlesun> Carbonflux, yes i did do a reinstall on top of the python.... but i did not reboot in between the removal and reinstall
<Carbonflux> singlesun, also, switching to basic effects and back to custom again will reset all your defaults, or should
<KelebekSohbet585> hello
<singlesun> Carbonflux, problem is... i can reinstall the advanced settings... and then go to click on the "advanced desktop effects" tab.... and it will not open
<Carbonflux> singlesun, turning effects on and off again in the appearance dialog should restart it of course, but a reboot is always a good idea imo
<KelebekSohbet585> hello
<foibles> hello
<KelebekSohbet585> xD
<singlesun> Carbonflux, let me give this another shot... one sec
<Rezagrats> Dr_willis, did you ever get my /notice ?
<Dr_willis> Rezagrats,  i saw no notices anywhere.
<foibles> i just installed gutsy
<Rezagrats> ...
<KelebekSohbet585> My name is jessica
<Carbonflux> singlesun, did you try running it from a terminal? see if it outputs any messages ?
<xMS_user> hello channel. anyone here that was trying to help me before?
<LjL> !ot | KelebekSohbet585
<ubotu> KelebekSohbet585: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<foibles> do i have to change my gdm theme manually?
<foibles> or is there an easier point and click way
<Rezagrats> Dr_willis, how bout now ?
<regfire> Any takers on Firestarter issues?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, try runnings advanced settings from term...? ... no i have not... i wouldnt really know what dir to cd to
<xMS_user> ikonia: Jordan_U: nemilar: ?
<q_a_z_steve> nickrud, do you know of a quick disk usage tool, one that shows usage by folder/file?
<davef>  how do i watch real player files in mozilla firefox?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, just do a: ccsm from the command line
<donald_> foibles: System > Preference > Appearance
<q_a_z_steve> davef VLC
<LjL> !nickspam > apranax    (apranax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<insomniac[st]> On firehol, I have "server webcache accept" in the conf. anyone know how to make it only accessible from local IPs?
<foibles> donald_, thanks
<foibles> but what about my splash screen, login screen etc
<donald_> foibles: oh sorry. System > Administration > Login Window
<singlesun> Carbonflux, one sec... gonna get this package and reinstall
<xMS_user> when mounting, how do i set it up so that anyone and everyone has access to the contents there?
<xMS_user> BTW, I FOUND MY FILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nemilar> Who's making my xchat icon blink
<nemilar> HUH
 * Carbonflux claps politely 
<Talon> One last thing, in the compiz what option do i enable have the window infocus 'poped' out farther then a window in the back, like a pop up book
<Jangari> anyone knwo if sox can concatenate more than 32 input files at once?
<tehmass> What is a good way to go by getting the DIVX Codec?
<xMS_user> nemilar: i found my 132gb of lost data
<Carbonflux> focus trail Talon
 * xMS_user starts to cry in happiness
<davef> q_a_z_steve i have vlc and it doesnt play it
<q_a_z_steve> what file extension?
<donald_> tehmass: medibuntu
<xMS_user> ex-Microsoft User
<nemilar> xMS_user: haha awesome for you
<Talon> That seems to only fade the windows, mabey i have an old version
<nemilar> xMS_user: bet that will teach you to back-up though
<Carbonflux> Talon, ah, you mean something else sorry
<tehmass> were is that?
<Carbonflux> Talon, you are talking about some 3D effect?
<xMS_user> nemilar: hello?! dude i will back up my back ups!
<Talon> Yes
<nugz1212> has anyone tried the new ubuntu-ultimate?
<tehmass> donald_:  were can i get that?
<nemilar> lol, backing up is vital
<Talon> were the window in focus is actualy 'above' the desktop when in the cube mode
<singlesun> Carbonflux, its saying that it also wants to install python-compizconfig which is a package that can not be authenticated... i dont remember getting this message when installing the first time
<Carbonflux> Talon, I have never seen that one unless you mean the 3D windows plug-in, but that only works when your rotating the cube
<phuzion> Ok, I have this small problem with Compiz.  I have the desktop cube running fine, but the tray at the bottom that shows open programs doesn't update until I have the selected face full screened, it stays the same as what I had open on the first face
<Talon> Carbon, i will try and find an example its hard for me to explain hehe
<Carbonflux> singlesun, that sounds ok, it might just be unsupported, if its comming from a Ubuntu repo I doubt its malwarz
<adub> does anyone here use amule
<xMS_user> dude, bk is like brushing your teeth, changing your under wears and Not flirting with your girl friend's ssiter
<singlesun> Carbonflux, reinstalled regardless of that warning... still fails to run from the "advanced settings"
<phuzion> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Carbonflux> Talon, sounds nice, I would be interested in it myself
<phuzion> !anyone | adub
<ubotu> adub: please see above
<q_a_z_steve> Talon, quick question, any change you know how to get dapper to show my disk usage by folder/file?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, does it say anything when you type ccsm on the command line ?
<donald_> tehmass: www.medibuntu.org
<singlesun> Carbonflux, one sec, checking
<singlesun> Carbonflux, yes.. i will send to you in PM
<Talon> Sorry Steve, i only installed linux for the first time today , im to new at it to know that :D
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i just sent to you in PM the output from ccsm
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya looks like a version mismatch with libxslt.so.1
<q_a_z_steve> Talon, ah, haha
<xMS_user> talon didn't i see you last week asking the same question? how is it that you JUST installed now?
<Talon> Different Talon i guess
<singlesun> Carbonflux, the solution for this is? lol
<Talon> Never had the balls enough to install it before today, but im glad i did
<Carbonflux> singlesun, it might be that lib got overwritten when you installed something new
 * xMS_user starts laughing
<xMS_user> talon i am just messing with you
<Talon> :P
<RequinB4> >.> That's not nice xMS_user
<Talon> I sure to like it thoe !
<xMS_user> ext2 vs ext3? tell me the truth guys
<singlesun> Carbonflux, hmmm, how to revert to the old lib file... or overwrite the existing?
<RequinB4> Talon, welcome to ubuntu
<Talon> Thankyou :)
<Dr_willis> xMS_user,  i dont see mucn need to use ext2 these days
<andresmujica> ext3 is the path
<xMS_user> RequinB4: dude i am happy as hell, wait..that doe snot sound right
<Carbonflux> singlesun, well, if it was me I would open the Synaptic package manager and look around for libxslt, I think its a XML parser for python
<andresmujica> ext2 is faster but could be relatively dangerous
<xMS_user> thank you Dr_willis
<Talon> Carbon: did you get my pm ?
<donald_> Carbonflux: Ubuntu won't "overwrite" it's own files unless a user does some weird ./install scripts of make install something
<Carbonflux> singlesun, you might be able to revert
<RequinB4> what would normally be in /dev/sda3
<Dr_willis> ive not seen many benchmaks that show ext2 being that much faster these days.,
<xMS_user> lol, well i am not putting my backups there then! ext3 it is
<Carbonflux> donald_, its giving him a ImportError: /usr/lib/libxslt.so.1: undefined symbol: xmlNewDocPI when he tries to run ccsm
<Carbonflux> that looks like a version mismatch to me
<apranax> TÜRK WARMI LAN BURDA
<apranax> :D
<Carbonflux> Talon, I did not
<Talon> hmm, then heres the link right here http://compiz.org/Image:3DPlugin.jpg
<Talon> thats the effect i am trying to find
<Carbonflux> ah thanks :)
<donald_> Carbonflux: has he installed something without using proper deb packages? or possible disk corruption?
<foibles> donald_, thanks
<Carbonflux> donald_, that is my guess, he said he install some stuff to support python dev
<Carbonflux> singlesun, what python stuff did you install ?
<apranax> Talon fuck you
<apranax> :A
<andresmujica> probably is negectible today. but at the inner level ext2 is faster it doesnñ t have the journal overhead
<Talon> wth
<donald_> Carbonflux: install using deb packages?
<Talon> wtf did i do to you ?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, IDLE, and i think it wanted some updates for python.. etc.. and then did a small amount of messing around with it
<q_a_z_steve> !baobab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Carbonflux> Talon, you need to install the 3D windows plugin, read this: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<xMS_user> talon promise me something, no matter how hard it might get, stay open source. even if you leave ubuntu (but you sound like a reasonable guy) DO NOT go back to legacy
<Talon> Thankyou Carbon
<tritium> Talon: I removed him for that.  Sorry he said that to you.
<Carbonflux> donald_, its singlesun that is having the problem
<Talon> I wont go to legacy, cause i dont know what legacy is :P
<xMS_user> tritium: y he'd say that
<Carbonflux> is IDLE a deb package ?
<q_a_z_steve> Talon, sudo apt-get install baobab      if you ever want to do that. Found it in the forums.
<Talon> im the type of guy that if it aint broke i aint gonna fix it and so far Ubuntu aint broke hehe
<tritium> xMS_user: I have no idea
<xMS_user> Talon: bill gates and steve jobs are legacy
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i just went "sudo apt-get install IDLE"
<Talon> Ohh ok, well im using Windows XP on my desktop does that count as high treason ?
<Ububegin> lets say i type "export AXISCPP_HOME=/usr/../../" how do i check whether it is actually set or not
<Carbonflux> singlesun, well, the error is the result of ccsm expecting a different version of libxslt
<oich> I accidentally ran python setup.py install on some python module, did I just screw up dpkg?
<xMS_user> i made a bash file that does "sudo apt-get install $1" cuz i am lazy as hell
<tehmass> im having a error with mplayer..   iterrupted signal 6 module
<Carbonflux> singlesun, I would take a look in Synaptic package manager and see what you can find for that lib
<Carbonflux> singlesun, maybe you can revert, but that might break something else
<tehmass> trying to play a divx file. Any other method you guys suggest than with mplayer ?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, well i found libxslt1.1 in the synaptic
<Talon> Apranax, why did you say fuck you to me what did i do this time :)
<Carbonflux> singlesun, does it show as being installed ?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, it says i have it installed... yes
<xMS_user> Talon: no way! we still need windows on earth. but make the transition. i have a small pc with xp that manages my media. (damn media player 11 does not run in wine)
<Carbonflux> singlesun, you could try "reinstall" but again, it might break something
<Carbonflux> singlesun, does IDLE work etc ?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, lol well its already... broken.. so why not... lol
<fotoflo> hey, ive never done ssh tunneling before... i heard it can be done to access a remote samba service?
<xMS_user> apranax is not here
<Talon> The only reason i use Windows XP is to code my stuff and to play SWG really, i could live without it
<tehmass> Whats a good way to go about playing divx codec movies?
<xMS_user> you heard talon, he left
<tritium> Talon: don't repeat the foul language, please.
<singlesun> Carbonflux, yeah idle still works..
<Talon> XMS: Do you know if Xfire works in Wine ?
<Talon> Tritium : sorry mate
<tritium> xMS_user: he didn't just leave.  I removed him.
<donald_> tehmass: u have not looked at medibuntu?
<xMS_user> tritium: lol! you right.
<tehmass> I did not find it
<fotoflo> anyone know anything about using ssh tunneling to access remote samba devices?
 * xMS_user thinks to himself that he'd better not piss off any channel admins
<Talon> brb
<singlesun> Carbonflux, this libxslt 1.1 is also a package that can not be authenticated
<xMS_user> talon what do you code?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, if you look at the error basicly what is happening is that ccsm is using libxslt to load a XML file containing the compiz settings, its called a function that does not exist in that lib in terms of the version you have installed
<Talon> xms: C++
<whyshy> can compiz run on a virtual linux (in virtualbox), because for me iit doesn´t work. Is it maybe cause of the "virtual-graphic-device"
<Talon> You wont like what i code :P but i make hacks for games :/
<Carbonflux> singlesun, that is a bit weird
<andresmujica> no, virtualization doesn't have support for 3D
<singlesun> Carbonflux, im thinking about reinstalling... LOL
<donald_> whyshy: compiz wont run in VM
<somerville32> Is there a gui that allows for easy management of ip aliases?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya, something does seem broken, that should be a supported lib
<tehmass> what architure should i choose ?a/ b/ f/ h/ k/ libd/ m/ x/
<tehmass> for  medibuntu in kubuntu
<singlesun> Carbonflux, :O this is the story of my life... lol.. i just finished reinstalling everything on my wife's pc today... now mine... lol
<tehmass> nvm
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya on this machine it shows that lib as being part of the supported stuff
<whyshy>  ok thank you @ donald_ and andresmujica!!!!!!!
<Carbonflux> singlesun, so something is messed up on your machine, you could try a sudo apt-get clean maybe
<blick> I want to make a shell script that defines a useful function, and works either stand-alone or as a "library" (source filename.sh). Is there a good way to do this?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i will try that
<Carbonflux> singlesun, it seems like your RSA keys might be mess up or something
<donald_> tehmass: can u read the FAQ on medibuntu. about adding it to your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, after the clean do a sudo apt-get update also
<xMS_user> c++ and you use xp? now that is just plain silly
<thebigham> How do i get intel x3100 graphic working with compiz???
<donald_> thebigham: u need to add SKIP_CHECKS=yes to some file
<Carbonflux> with VS2005 C++ is fully support in XP
<Carbonflux> supported
<Talon> xms: im used to it i guess
<singlesun> Carbonflux, alright i did both of those
<Carbonflux> its not as good as gcc or something
<xMS_user> Talon: i had a php script that  did some db maintenence, on xp it would take about 5 - 7 minutes. on the same machine, debian ran it all in less than 1 minutes
<singlesun> Carbonflux, still not working... the verdict is... reboot... LOL
<xMS_user> minute* singular
<singlesun> Carbonflux, and reinstall
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya, something is messed up fairly bad, I am not sure you have to reinstall tho, you might try googling some of this first
<Carbonflux> singlesun, try the ImportError: line in google for example
<Talon> hmm, brb xms having trouble with this 3d window download install stuff
<Carbonflux> singlesun, you can't be the first person to have this problem
<singlesun> Carbonflux, oh yes i can... that is usually the case.. lol
<Carbonflux> lol
<Carbonflux> guess thats why its the "bleeding" edge
<Carbonflux> I just don't know anything about authentication problems with apt
<Carbonflux> there might be a easy fix
<xMS_user> does the cube thingy even work in gutsy?
<singlesun> bleeding is usually the case... LOL
<nemilar> Someone having gpg key errors with apt?
<Carbonflux> I have gotten the desktop cube working fine, i showed it to my girl friend, she pretended to be impressed in a polite way and then I turned it off
<nemilar> haha
<donald_> xMS_user: Compiz? works here
<RequinB4> that's funny
<nemilar> compiz works great
<thebigham> How do i install drivers for intel x3100 so compiz will work?
<Carbonflux> ya, seriously, it works fine here too
<mazev> compiz looks great and ups my productivity
<whyshy> ehem sorry, but another stupid question: Is Lina a fake or will it ever be released! i mean, it was already released but not compiled! and because i doen´t know how to compile Lina, i just want to know if it would work ?!
<nemilar> thebigham: your video isn't working properly?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, see mine was working all this time... i just couldnt edit it today... LOL...
<donald_> thebigham: u need to add SKIP_CHECKS=yes to some file
<RequinB4> compiz-fusion is good even just for organizational puposes
<Talon> xms: Once i finish installing this 3d windows and changing options do i have to do something to get them to apply ? :)
<thebigham> donald_, how do i do that?
<nemilar> The cube, and expo, and all that compiz stuff is productive... the "minimize in a blaze of fire" is just eye-candy
<Carbonflux> singlesun, well, I think you might be able to ignore the authentication issues for a time and just fix the compiz problem, there might be a way to refresh the keys or something
<thebigham> there was a guy just couple hours ago who helped me to get it working, but i was using the wrong hard drive, now i have do every over again.
<Carbonflux> I like compiz
<Carbonflux> I use a lot of it, the window rules and stuff
<thebigham> He gave me a link with simple steps to do win the teminal
<donald_> thebigham: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587045
<Carbonflux> I have a ton of rules set up now
<Talon> Nemilar: I cant find the option, how do i let my windows go down in a blaze of glory
<xMS_user> Talon:  ask donald_, nemilar, Mazus an RequinB4 they use it
<Carbonflux> the only thing I don't normally use is the desktop cube
<whyshy> Is Lina a fake?
<nemilar> Talon: you have to install the extras, h/o I'll find the package for you
<singlesun> Carbonflux, im gonna give this one a break for tonight... lol... i dont feel like pushing much farther with this tonight.. its been a long day... now i need to figure out what linux distro i will put on my old xp driven laptop... that now have a fan out in it that i refuse to replace... lol
<Talon> Ahh, alwyas with the extras, thanks mate
<Carbonflux> singlesun, heh, I understand exactly what you mean, better not to push anyway, you might get sucked into a black hole of reinstalling
<EmmerP>  anybody get suspend to ram working in Feisty? It does suspend, but does not resume :S
<nemilar> Talon: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and compizconfig-settings-manager
<Carbonflux> singlesun, one fun thing that can happen is having problems with the reinstall, a bad disc, etc
<nemilar> Talon: there's literally more options in there than I wish to count
<donald_> EmmerP: suspend is black magic
<nemilar> donald_: not on windows, it isn't
<singlesun> Carbonflux, well ive reintalled on this pc many times over... LOL...
<Talon> Nemilar: thats a good thing thoe :) options = happy
<whyshy> Lina?
<Mazus> (18:31:14) (xMS_user) Talon: ask donald_, nemilar, Mazus an RequinB4 they use it<-- what?
<thebigham> donald_, thanks alot it worked
<Ububegin> hoe to use the find command in ubuntu
<donald_> nemilar: not all ACPI implementations are the same
<ader10>  I want a popup notification displaying mpc's output. Right now I use "mpc|zenity --text-info" but I'd like something that kind of scales the window to fit the text properly. Is there a method?
<Ububegin> i mean use the find command in VIM, sorry
<Carbonflux> singlesun, if ubuntu does not work on it I have had a lot of luck on older machines with fedora for some odd reason, but 7.10 Ubuntu has been quite good on old machines, stripped down of course
<nemilar> Talon: at some point you're gonna wind up mapping your mouse3 button to something, and your scroll wheel is going to stop working... just keep that in mind when you're wondering why you can't scroll in firefox, and then go back and unmap mouse3 ;)
<nemilar> Talon: _everyone_ I know has done that
<whyshy> Li..?
<whyshy> L?
<Talon> Nem: i have one of those mouse pad things wit hthe scroll wheel on the side, i dont even think i can map it to anything elese
<whyshy> :-(
<whyshy> ;-)
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i would like to run something that is as stripped down as possible.. .but will still support its PCMCIA wireless card...
<singlesun> Carbonflux, need something light light weight, cuz i cant have it overheating due to fan being out... lol
<nemilar> Talon: you can map any button on your mouse to pretty much anything you want...might take some doing though
<xMS_user> Mazus: compiz
<Talon> true true, ill make sure i avoid that thoe
<EADG> singlesun: Damm Small Linux (DSL) or Puppy linux might be something you'de want to look at.
<dduong> Ububegin: when you are not in insert mode, press / and type whatever you are looking for in front.  For example.  /test
<Talon> I personaly enjoy scrolling in firefox so thats high on the list to avoid
<singlesun> EADG, this gives full support for pcmcia wireless cards?
<EmmerP> donald_: ok...that's it? hmmm
<xMS_user> format c: /q in linux?
<EADG> singlesun: a 50Mb d/l burn & reboot would tell you for sure. I don't use pcmcia on my lappy ;/
<Talon> Hey Nemilar how to i apply settings with this 3d windows, because when i change its options nothing happens its just the same :/
<Ububegin> dduong: how do i cont'd gg to next time.... i tried pressing <ENTER>..dun think it is correct one
<Carbonflux> singlesun, yikes ;)
<singlesun> EADG, 50meg... lol.. sure is d small...
<xMS_user> guys how do i format my sdc4 in ext3?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, whats up with the yikes?
<Ububegin> dduong: how do i cont'd gg to next ITEM.... i tried pressing <ENTER>..dun think it is correct one
<xMS_user> gparted is acting retarted
<Carbonflux> singlesun, just thinking about the fanless computer :)
<donald_> EmmerP: your mileage varies. u have to Google and narrow down to your specs
<Jewfro-Macabbi> xMS_user, you are looking for the fdisk command?
<EADG> singlesun: hehe, ya, it is. It has a gui, fluxbox iirc.
<EmmerP> donald_: yeah...that's what I first tried without luck :)
<dduong> Ububegin:  press the letter n
<xMS_user> i dunno. let me man it and see
<xMS_user> Jewfro-Macabbi: let me man it and see
<Carbonflux> singlesun, he's right imo, DSL is a good pick
<Jewfro-Macabbi> xMS_user, may the force be with you...
<singlesun> Carbonflux, it rotates very slowly... its been running XP and was designed for XP... but its just I really dont feel like spending the money to fix the fan... the fans are like 90 dollars and hard to get ahold of, company was KDS computers that went out of business
<Ububegin> dduong: sweet .......dude... tks
<Wiredtape_Away> anyone know if you can use ddr2 (675mhz) 2x512mb and ddr2 (800mhz) 2x1gb together?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, I have seen people do some really dirty fan hacks that seem to work ok, you might be able to adapt a fan from a old MB case or PSU maybe ?
<donald_> EmmerP: also, there are various reasons for not resuming. u need to determine what it is. some have no backlight or DPMS issues. some can be fixed by switching to console and back
<dduong> Ububegin:  not a problem my friend :)
<spdf> Wiredtape_Away, the 800mhz willl get stepped down to 675
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Wiredtape_Away, It will run both at the slower rate
<singlesun> Carbonflux, but this is my luck... lol... i am running 32 bit ubuntu on my desktop even though it is a dual core 64 bit amd 4400+, 2 gig ram, nvida geforce 8500gt, 320gig hd.... the 64 bit ubuntu i had alot of issues with
<EmmerP> donald_: thx, will try some more
<Mazus> (18:36:11) (xMS_user) Mazus: compiz <-- i dont run compiz
<Wiredtape_Away> Jewfro-Macabbi, but will be stable?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Wiredtape_Away, maybe, maybe not - it's generally not a good idea
<Carbonflux> singlesun, I am running 64bit on the same cpu, amd 4400 X2
<Wiredtape_Away> Jewfro-Macabbi, k , thx
<Carbonflux> singlesun, only difference is I have a geforce 8600 and no doubt the MB is different
<singlesun> Carbonflux, that is definently grunge, but you would have to see how the people built this fan, its ridiculous... fan is screwed up shape and size... and used proprietary components... definently wasnt meant to last
<xMS_user> sry Mazus
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya, fans are a pain, you see that a lot with gcards too
<xMS_user> Jewfro-Macabbi: nope fdisk does not seem to be what i need
<nemilar> Any idea how to access SMART features on a SATA drive connected via USB?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, this is the 8500gt with 512 meg ram on it... works decent
<Talon> Nemilar, did you get my question mate ?
<todd_> is there a way to mount the network:// uri on the filesystem?
<nemilar> Talon: no, what's up?
<Talon> Hey Nemilar how to i apply settings with this 3d windows, because when i change its options nothing happens its just the same :/
<Talon> thats what me said :)
<Carbonflux> singlesun, well, that box should run 64bit np, I have a fairly good install on mine
<Jewfro-Macabbi> xMS_user, not familiar with any other good partition tools offhand...
 * Cpudan80 Hopes this works
<adelie43> will network monitor work with wireless cards using ndiswrapper drivers?
<nemilar> Talon: you've got compiz running already?
<donald_> adelie43: yes
<Talon> yup
<Carbonflux> singlesun, the only real issue I had was with the flash plugin
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i had backtrack2 running on the laptop last night, but it was running hot.... ... i also do have the 64 bit ubuntu on boot disk... problem was getting flash and java to work.. etc
<Talon> workin fine too, i see the 3d windows and all but none of my setting changes show up
<Carbonflux> singlesun, you just have to make sure you have the linux32 stuff installed
<adelie43> donald_: it isn't showing up
<Carbonflux> singlesun, but ya, you have to do a bunch of stuff by hand
<nemilar> Talon: try prefs - appearances - visual effects - custom
<donald_> singlesun: too much horsepower? install 32bit Gutsy in VirtualBox for java n flash
<adelie43> donald_: it also doesn't show up in network tools, only iwconfig
<xMS_user> i don't need to partion i need to format (sry if i sound like an idiot but they seem to be 2 diffrent things in windows)
<singlesun> Carbonflux, donald_ one sec, phone
<tom__> Hi, could somebody please help me with my USB drive?
<donald_> adelie43: it should.
<nemilar> !ask | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JohnRobert> what version of Ubuntu should I use for a core 2 duo system? Does the standard kernel have SMP support?
<Ex-Cyber> I just printed a 10-page PDF from evince; 6 pages printed, and then it just stopped; the "Document print status" window just says "stopped" for its status, and neither the printer itself nor anything else seems to be indicating an error... what's going on?
<Talon> Nem: now im confused sorry were do i go :/
<rsk> JohnRobert: yep
<Carbonflux> I am fairly happy with 7.10 in 64bit
<adelie43> donald_: can you be using wired and wireless at the same time with the same router?
<JohnRobert> cool ta
<todd_> is there a way to mount the network:// uri as a /media entry on the filesystem?
<nemilar> Talon: the Appearances control panel, visual effects tab
<tom__> Hello?
<Carbonflux> it worked a lot better then I expected
<nemilar> Talon: enable Custom
<nemilar> !ask > tom__
<xMS_user> how do i format a partition?
<donald_> adelie43: it chooses one only
<nemilar> xMS_user: use gparted
<xMS_user> nemilar: it keeps crashing
<nemilar> xMS_user: well that stinks....you comfortable with the command line?
<Siph0n> hey every website and tutorial i read says to install windows first, than ubuntu..... but if i already have ubuntu (gutsy) installed, is it possible to install windows without messing up ubuntu?
<tom__> My drive shows up almost nowhere, and the light that indicated that it should be plugged in is not there
<Talon> Well yeah ive been messin in that all day Nem, funny thing is none of my setting changes for the #d windows plugin work
<Talon> 3d*
<adelie43> donald_: if I tried dhclient for the device, would it fail? said 'Network Down'
<donald_> Siph0n: yes
<singlesun> Carbonflux, back... but yeah i tried all that, and I screwed it up.. either i would get java or flash working... never both of them... lol
<Siph0n> donald_, know of a tutorial for me to follow? :)
<donald_> adelie43: using dhclient will work only for open networks
<nemilar> Talon: I had that same problem, I don't remember how I fixed it to be honest
<adelie43> donald_: open?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i do have the 64 bit boot disk sitting right here though... lol....
<nemilar> Talon: mess with it enough and it's bound to kick in
<Talon> Damn, mabey i need to reinstall...
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya, I made a special effort so I could try doing some C++ dev in 64bit
<singlesun> Carbonflux, the only thing that stops me is the java and flash... lol
<LjL> !away > ader10-ZzZzz    (ader10-ZzZzz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<adelie43> donald_: network only uses mac address filtering...  hmm...
<nemilar> tom__: is the drive mounted?
<donald_> Siph0n: well. keep a ubuntu alternate disk handy. boot rescue mode.
<tom__> No
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i couldnt get the blackdown 64 stuff to work on here
<Carbonflux> singlesun, I just googled for: howto 64bit Ubuntu 7.10 flash
<nemilar> tom__: do you know what device it's been assigned to?
<tom__> I can't figure out how to mount it
<tom__> No, I don't
<arrg> Hey guys does Ubuntu supports games like warcraft 3?
<evan_> Hi I'm trying to get ascii extended characters supported in my terminal. ie: degree sign
<nemilar> tom__: dmseg | grep -i disk
<adelie43> donald_: the mac address would be the same for a combo integrated wired/wireless card, right?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, and there is a bunch of teks out there on how to do it... and usually they end up failing on me... lol
<jdh6403> arrg: it runs wow and civ4
<Carbonflux> arrg, you need a compatablity layer like wine or cedega
<arrg> how is that possible ?
<donald_> adelie43: no
<nemilar> tom__: it should show some lines that start with "sd" and have [sdX] in them, what is the X?
<jdh6403> thru wine
<tom__> I think you spelt that command wrong
<Carbonflux> singlesun, well, there is hardly any performance difference anyway
<jdh6403> many other games too
<singlesun> Carbonflux, looks slightly better imo
<nemilar> tom__: dmesg | grep -i disk
<arrg> isn't games like warcraft 3 and wow made for only windows and mac ?
<nemilar> tom__: spelled it right
<adelie43> donald_: cause this is a friends computer, and hated windows... wireless connected before reinstall.
<evan_> I'm getting ? in my terminal where I expect an ascii extended character ...
<jdh6403> http://appdb.winehq.org/       arrg  go there
<Jewfro-Macabbi> xMS_user, see also cfdisk and mkfs commands
<donald_> adelie43: u may need a wireless key
<jdh6403> wine is a windows emulator
<arrg> Yesi understand what you mean guys
<Carbonflux> arrg, read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<nemilar> tom__: what's the error you get running the command?  or just no output?
<tom__> I don't know which one it is
<arrg> but i still can't believe its possible
<donald_> sorry all, got to run
<tom__> The command worked
<arrg> damn this is wonderful
<tom__> I don't know which drive it is, tho
<arrg> so guess no need to buy windows xp or vista
<jdh6403> anything is possible in linux    windows makes things impossible
<adelie43> donald_: I was reading something about broadcom cards having full support under 7.10. true? cause when I couldn't get it to connect initially, I used ndiswrapper. there is no wep key
<nemilar> tom__: it has multiple entries, sda and sdb, for example?
<arrg> true jdh6403
<tom__> Yes
<arrg> true
<singlesun> what i want to know though... is how ubuntu is on one cd... and stuff like slackware, redhat... etc... are on about 6 cd's
<Carbonflux> ya, linux is transparent
<nemilar> tom__: try running fdisk -l
<Carbonflux> so the only limit is your skill
<nemilar> tom__: does it list your disk's partitions?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> singlesun, they just come with more optional packages on the disc
<Jewfro-Macabbi> singlesun, I'd guess since Ubuntu gives away CD's - that's partly why they try and stick to one disc
<Carbonflux> Ubuntu is more net oriented
<singlesun> Jewfro-Macabbi, yeah... i mean.. you can still just get whatever package you need... so i dunno why these other OS's dont do the same
<evan_> does anyone know how to get extended ascii characters to display
<Carbonflux> singlesun, its a judgment call, Ubuntu assumes you will have a broadband internet connection
<singlesun> Jewfro-Macabbi, just thinking back is all, lol... and wondering why my 14 hour redhat installs took so long... when i can install ubuntu in less than 15 mins.. lol
<Jewfro-Macabbi> singlesun, most other's can actually be installed from the first disc only - with extras containing extra software - I know the Debian CD set is like that
<Carbonflux> ya, Fedora is the same
<Talon> Nem: My laptop overheated, it rebooted now it all works :D
<Carbonflux> you can get minimal installs too iirc
<arrg> wine is not an emulator ?
<nemilar> Talon: haha, you might consider installing some temperature sensors
<Carbonflux> its a compatibility layer arrg ;)
<singlesun> Jewfro-Macabbi, Carbonflux, aha... and myself being a package-whore.... said "i want it all" ... so of course...
<Carbonflux> heh
<arrg> not bad
<Andres_22rio4> hello, why i can only share folders of my home and not of other partition?
<arrg> isn't ubuntu good as windows ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> arrg, correct - wine intercepts the call for a windows component and redirects to a suitable open source replacement - or tries...
<Talon> Nem: yeah the fan in this thing has been broke for a long time. been debating about a cooling thing, but thanks for your help i gotta go now but im sure ill be back later, bye bye
<|ns|nR8> security reasons Andres_22rio4, permission restrictions
<Carbonflux> arrg, basicly it just maps window api calls into linux calls, its only really slow when running directX stuff, if a program supports openGL like Wow for example it runs great
<arrg> k
<newbie> I need some help, my usb memory is infected with some files, and I cannot delete them. Each time I use it under windows, the files become unusable, and when I try to create a new folder, a lot of trashy files appear. The thing is that the virus file is read only, and I cannot erase it. Is there any command that would help me erasing definitively an specific file?
<singlesun> Carbonflux, seems im not the only person with a laptop in the closet that has a fan out... lol... accept when Talon's breaks it comes back fixed...
<Carbonflux> arrg, you can run Wow in wine and take maybe only a 1/3 frame rate hit, if you have a fast machine its just as good as windows
<Carbonflux> singlesun, laptops suck :)
<singlesun> Carbonflux, thats why its in the closet... LOL
<Carbonflux> you can't even put most of them on your lap
<Carbonflux> it blocks the zillion fans they need
<Andres_22rio4> <|ns|nR8> how i can make it?
<Ex-Cyber> ugh... I can print a test page, but if I try to print from evince the job just shows up as "stopped"... how do I fix this?
<EADG> newbie: in a terminal you could use "sudo rm -f filename"
<newbie> EADG, ok, thanks, will try that
<jsoftw> I keep on getting weird lag with Terminal in xfce, for no reason I can find as yet, any ideas? Im low on cpu use, low on ram use...
<xMS_user> would mkfs.ext3 -V /dev/sdc4 work?
<Carbonflux> arrg, clearly it will never be as fast as native windows, but the advantage of not having to boot windows is a important for some people
<newbie> EADG, I got this error -> rm: cannot remove `papps': Input/output error
<Carbonflux> important one*
<zedster> I was in earlier but maybe someone can try helping me again earlier I ran "apt-get remove udev" and it dumped the kernel I want to know if I can restore the kernel without a full reinstall
<singlesun> Carbonflux, people like me.. that have a vista ultimate partition that rarely gets logged onto... lol
<Carbonflux> did you run it on your amd machine singlesun ?
<xMS_user> mkfs.ext3 -V /dev/sdc4
<Jewfro-Macabbi> xMS_user, if you were asking me, I don't know I didn't read the man
<EADG> newbie: Hmm, never seen that before. Not sure what to try next...
<singlesun> Carbonflux, yep that is what i have it on ;) have to use it for work in visual studio
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya, I ordered Vista Ultimate so I could play around with VS and DX10
<Carbonflux> singlesun, was wondering how it ran on a amd 64
<Carbonflux> anyway, off topic here
<Carbonflux> lol
<newbie> hello, I need some help. I am trying to delete a virus file from a usb memory, using the rm -f command, but got this error->  rm: cannot remove `papps': Input/output error
<singlesun> Carbonflux, runs good... lol... oddly there can get to be some screwed up lag when initially loading even moderate sized solutions though
<Carbonflux> k
<osxdude> newbie: Try ejecting, unplugging, then pluggng back in your flash drive
<Carbonflux> singlesun, no doubt it takes a while to upload your source to M$ ;)
<pawan> hi
<osxdude> lol, my HDD was named "they have 6"
<Carl-> hi
<singlesun> Carbonflux, or the solutions they keep sending me have extra hardrive killing things that instantly bog down my pc... lol... no.. i dont think so.. i think its the microshaft
<newbie> osxdude, already tried that, but still got the same error
<Carbonflux> singlesun, VS 2005 ?
<exophonix> what is the comman for stop firestarter please ?
<newbie> that freaking virus is driving me nuts
<osxdude> newbie: your flash drive might have the read protection on...
<Carbonflux> exophonix, use the exit in the menu
<singlesun> Carbonflux, yep I had 2008 but the files they send me were 2005 so i had to switch back
<hans_> hi
<Starnestommy> exophonix: sudo invoke-rc.d firestarter stop?
<zedster> anyone have any ideas for me?
<ojwb> Does anyone know if there's a way to rerun the keyboard layout detection you go through when installing?
<arrg> do pc viruses affects linux ?
<ojwb> without reinstalling that is...
<Scunizi> I have one of my partitions labeled as "fuseblk" under type.  What is fuseblk?
<Carbonflux> arrg, normally no
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i didnt want to convert for 2k8 and then have them not be able to use naturally
<arrg> but linux do have their own viruses right ?
<singlesun> key word... = normally.... unless you are me... LOL
<Carbonflux> singlesun, thanks for the info, ya I can see that, 2k8 is still beta anyway right ?
<nemilar> poor tom__'s hard drive died
<jack-desktop> can anyone explain how to use dbus.. or what it does?
<newbie> osxdude, mmm I am not familiar with that. This flash drive is simple, has nothing special only the usb port. If you mean there is a hardware protection on, it is impossible. Now, could it be that it has some sort of software protection???
<Starnestommy> arrg: very few exist and the ones that do are harmless or don't exist in the wild
<singlesun> Carbonflux, you can check out the demo from Microsoft ... its Express though
<nemilar> jack-desktop: as I understand it, it's a way for applications to communicate with each other
<singlesun> note: I do not endorse the above action... lol
<osxdude> newbie: what I meant was a little switch on the side of the flash drive
<zedster> anyone in here a ubuntu master?
<nemilar> jack-desktop: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dbus
<jack-desktop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4233478&postcount=10 i want to beable to do that, but i don't have a "~/.dbus/user-dbus-address"
<newbie> osxdude, nope, there is no such thing
<osxdude> newbie: but that could be a possibility
<Carbonflux> arrg, not really, for a lot of reasons, I mean I am sure there are a few but they are a lot harder to write and hide and propigate, also, linux is just not that popular on the desktop, you don't see a lot of botnets with linux machines in them for example, it a lot easier to see whats going on inside a linux machine and also your average linux user is a bit more technical.
<osxdude> the little virus could have infected your flash drive...
<Hulya_5> hello all...
<Hulya_5> look at what you miss : http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/11/90/17/15/hjk10.jpg
<osxdude> newbie: can you copy stuff of of the flash drive?
<arrg> ok
<singlesun> what carbon said... sounds good... lol
<Hulya_5> look at what you miss : http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/11/90/17/15/hjk10.jpg
<Carbonflux> arrg, anything is possible tho :)
<hans_> Please, could anyone refer me to a good online bit torrent optimizing guide?
<nemilar> jack-desktop: that how-to is pretty advanced... but it's saying to create that file
<newbie> osxdude, nope, it says that I do not have permissions to copy into that folder
<singlesun> unless you are a supernewbleet like me... and you find ways to bump into things that will purposefully screw up no matter what system you are running
<jack-desktop> nemilar, i got everything except that one part
<Carbonflux> singlesun, ya, happens to all of us that take risks
<newbie> osxdude, do you know which command I can use to get rid of the permissions? I know it is something like chmod....
<jack-desktop> nemilar, i put the echo in the file and then it says file not found, i'm assuming it should be there.. in the /.dbus/ folder
<nemilar> jack-desktop: the ">" on a command-line is a way of saying "take the output and make it the contents of this file"
<osxdude> newbie: chown and chmod, correct :)
<Hulya_5> danc3 whispers to Hulya_5:rnHow'd you like to get your ass kicked, motherfucker?
<nemilar> jack-desktop: do you have a ~/.dbus folder ?
<jack-desktop> nemilar, no
<nemilar> jack-desktop: so create it ;)
<nemilar> jack-desktop: and then it should work fine
<singlesun> Carbonflux, i intend to setup this desktop running virtual box to test different server os's with that excellent laptop i was talking about.. LOL
<osxdude> !ops Hulya_5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops hulya_5 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jack-desktop> nemilar, i was thinking > meant like, extract data from that folder.. totally opposite.
<nemilar> jack-desktop: ">" is overwrite, ">>" is append
<osxdude> !ops | Hulya_5
<ubotu> Hulya_5: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<phuzion> anyone got any explanation why my flash is all messed up? it looks like this: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8920/videocf6.png http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2218/youtubemainay3.png
<Carbonflux> singlesun, heh
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<newbie> osxdude, ok, I had used chmod before, but I do not know which options I have to use, could you tell me which options override the read/write protection?
<Carbonflux> singlesun, I ope you get it working
<nemilar> jack-desktop: both will create a file if it doesn't exist already, but it won't create a folder
<Carbonflux> hope*
<singlesun> hope is all there ever is... lol
<Josie> Does anyone know how to forward sound using rdesktop?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Hulya_5
<ubotu> Hulya_5: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hulya_5> ubotu
<osxdude> newbie: you should only need to use -R to gain read/write permissions of the flash drive
<Hulya_5> can you hear me, ubotu ?
<nemilar> Hulya_5: it's a bot.
<phuzion> Hulya_5, ubotu is a bot
<Hulya_5> really? nice
<newbie> osxdude, ok, let me try that
<Hulya_5> watch danc3 so bot !
<nemilar> haha pwned
<osxdude> exactly why I did the !ops command...he doesn't need help
<nemilar> My left-click button is broken :( :( this makes computing very difficult.
<LockesRabb> dvd playback isnt working
<osxdude> owch'
<LockesRabb> :)
<wease|> tell that to a MAC fanboi
<LockesRabb> er
<LockesRabb> :(
<wease|> hahaha
<nemilar> weasel: haha, I said left-click, not right click
<osxdude> thanks weasel :P
<jsoftw> Ive got X11 running with no xorg.conf. It works cool, except I want to turn of compiz. How do i dump an xorg.conf so I can disable an option?
<ale1> is this the right place to ask about a bad iptables config?
<LockesRabb> i pop in a dvd, it just opens a window with folders...
<osxdude> nemilar: switch the buttons so left is right and right is left
<troms> Quick question: how do I format an SD card? I have gParted installed, but it can't find the device
<nemilar> ale1: you could definitely try asking
<hans_> Please, could anyone refer me to a good online bit torrent optimizing guide?
<danc3> thank you PriceChild
<nemilar> osxdude: that's what I'm doing at the moment, but it's driving me MADDDDDD
<zim__>  I am new to linux, how do I read a cd?  I went to root and went into cdrom which was emtpy and then I tried /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0, both empty  do I need to mount it and if so how?
<troms> hans_:  torrentfreak.com
<wease|> so change hands
<osxdude> nemilar: use the enter key and the space bare AND the tab keys
<Tm_T> !away > H4ck3rx|work
<wease|> use the other hand
<wease|> it will be fine
<wease|> just kidding
<singlesun> LockesRabb, dvd playback is not directly supported by ubuntu... you have to install a few packages
<newbie> osxdude, sorry I got no clue on how to use this :(. Could you give me an example? I used sudo su, then went to the flashdrive folder, and used 'chmod -R papps', but is says 'missing operand after papps'
<Scunizi> When looking at System Monitor/File System it shows /media/sdb1 as type "fuseblk".  Is that a file system type like ext3?  That designation doesn't show up in my fsab for any of my partitions.
<ale1> @zim: what happens if you eject and then pop it in again?  for me it opens a window automatically
<carloc> hi i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on an hp tx2000 tablet pc
<carloc> i'm having a whitescreen
<nemilar> osxdude: all the stores around here are closed, so I went on craigslist and now I'm trading my nintendo64 for a wireless mouse and keyboard set...guy should be here in an hour.
<carloc> sort of clouds
<Cpudan80> How can I get the gnome weather applet to download an extended forecast type thing?
<carloc> when i put in the live cd
<EADG> hans_: Google "torrent program name + wiki' Azareus has a good one for starters.
<Cpudan80> Like a 5 day text based forecast
<nemilar> Cpudan80: I don't think you can :( the xfce applet is _so_ much better
<carloc> does anyon eknow how to solve this?
<danc3> Cpudan80: did you read the documentation?
<zim__>  ale1: im using server edition because I just wanted to have a personal LAMP to mess around with.  no gui.  I obviously installed off a cd though, so I know the drive works
<LockesRabb> @singlesun, what packages do i need to install
<Jewfro-Macabbi> carloc - there's an alternate/text mode install cd availalbe also
<singlesun> LockesRabb, try this guide maybe http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<osxdude> newbie: I think what you need it << sudo chmod -R 1000 /media/<flash drive name> >>
<Cpudan80> danc3: Well it's not in the preferences...
<H4ck3rx|work> thanks Tm_T
<Cpudan80> danc3: No, I did not read the man page
<Scunizi> nemilar, maybe the xfce appelate will work in gnome?  if it does tell Cpudan80
<nemilar> Cpudan80: maybe if we both write letters to the gnome-weather-applet team, we can get them to include the feature
<danc3> Cpudan80: no, I said "documentation", not "preferences"
<carloc> will that solve the problem for an hp tx2000?
<nemilar> Scunizi: I doubt it, I'm gonna try it out now
<singlesun> LockesRabb, really you just need the CSS libraries
<ale1> http://pastebin.com/d24b0591a  <-- my default iptables
<singlesun> LockesRabb, perhaps  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Cpudan80> danc3: No - I have not
<Jewfro-Macabbi> carloc, not certain - there's also network install for a quicker answer
<Scunizi> danc3, what would you type for that.. man ??
<ale1> I can't connect to anything with them, so I flushed them all and set policy to accept
<danc3> Cpudan80: perhaps you should
<carloc> i'm gonna try downloading it now
<yannick_1m> hi there
<carloc> i get a white screen
<ale1> does anyone see a better way besides dumping my whole iptables?
<carloc> sort of like a lava lamp
<troms> So Ubuntu automounts the SD card, and I can open it and stuff, but I need to format it
<singlesun> lol @ like a lava lamp
<CITguy> does anybody know how I'd be able to change the color scheme for ONLY the gnome panels?
<Shpook> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osxdude> carloc: your monitr needs help
<ale1> @CITguy: can't you right click on them?
<Shpook> How can I get vcd support?
<Tm_T> H4ck3rx|work: you're welcome, I hope you learn from the wisdom of ubotu ;)
<CITguy> ale1: I can't change the color of the font
<osxdude> CITguy: right click the panel, choose Properities... go to Appearance tab then choose the color
<osxdude> you can make it transparent too
<zim__>  anyone able to help me with my cd problem?
<bpa> whois ubuntu
<LockesRabb> singlesun-- followed instructions, gunna try dvd now
<LockesRabb> brb
<ale1> @CITguy: sorry, don't know about the font off-hand and I'm running KDE atm
<CITguy> I am only able to change the background color of the panel. I want to change the FONT color
<ale1> does anyone know about iptables here?
<singlesun> LockesRabb, cool.. let me know whats up
<osxdude> zim__: don't as to ask a question...ask the question :)
<yannick_1m> zim__: what's your problem ?
<xMS_user> is sudo cp -rxvP /home/* /mnt/bkup/ good?
<osxdude> *ask
<xMS_user> i mean good for making backups
<scorphus> good evening!
<osxdude> CITguy: I do not thing you can ONLY change the font color
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Shpook, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Multimedia
<newbie> osxdude, Thanks for being patient with me. I am desperate to recover my files from that memory. I tried the '-R 1000' option, but still I cannot do anything. I already disconnected several times the memory, but each time I connect it back, there is the same problem
<yannick_1m> xMS_user: tou can use -a /home/.
<phuzion> anyone got any explanation why my flash is all messed up? it looks like this: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8920/videocf6.png http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2218/youtubemainay3.png
<osxdude> think = thing
<zim__>  I did ask the question already.  I dont know how to read stuff off the cd and I need help (new, dont know what to do.) do I need to mount it?  how?
<scorphus> what packages do I install to have a workable gnome?
<yannick_1m> -a is a shortcut for all these option
<Josie> Hey, can anyone help me? I can't get sound to forward in rdesktop 1.5
<nemilar> Who was asking about the gnome weather applet + forecast??
<yannick_1m> and with the final dot you won't miss any hidden file
<newbie> osxdude, do you have any other suggestion that could help me copying my files and formatting the memory?
<Shpook> Jewfro-Macabbi: Thank you.
<danc3> scorphus: Gnome is already installed on Ubuntu
<dsnyders> Hi all,  Can I use version control software to merge the contents of folders?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> scorphus, gnome-desktop-environment
<box_> where do u get complete system themes for ubuntu ?
<osxdude> newbie: try this command instead: << sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /media/<flash drive name> >>
<wease|> synaptic
<Jewfro-Macabbi> box_, get the gnome-art package
<alexrudd> @scrophus: why not just install ubuntu-desktop and remove anything you don't want?
<newbie> osxdude, ok
<yannick_1m> zim__: usally the CD shoudl have benn mount automatically
<scorphus> danc3: sorry, I should have mentioned this is a Ubuntu server installation. A very basic installed on Xen 3
<wease|> synaptic houses all DMs
<box_> tnx
<alexrudd> @zim: what happens if you eject and close it again?
<scorphus> Jewfro-Macabbi: thanks, let me try it
<CITguy> scorphus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<osxdude> zim__: the CD should mount when you put it in (by default). You may have to open a nautilus window and click "CD Drive"
<scorphus> CITguy: okay
<LockesRabb> still didnt work
<nemilar> Who was asking about the gnome weather applet + forecast??
<LockesRabb> damn
<zim__>  @alexrudd: nothing  @yannik:it doesnt or I would be fine.
<LockesRabb> @singlesun -- dvd wont play
<yannick_1m> zim__: ok. Try what other people have suggested
<Kles> errr
<LockesRabb> @singlesun, i opened it in totem, it plays, but there's blank screen, i tried opening it in gxine, but gxine errored out saying it couldnt read stream
<xMS_user> sudo cp -rxvPa
<singlesun> LockesRabb, did dvd ever play for you in ubuntu?
<dsnyders> LockesRabb, I've never had problems with mplayer
<Kles> I'm using Ubuntu since my XP installation went off the deep end and I can't find my XP disc
<LockesRabb> no, this is my first time enabling dvd playback
<Kles> I can't boot it without safe graphics
<zim__>  @osxdude:I am running server edition, I have only command line
<yannick_1m> xMS_user: no no. simply cp -a is enough
<xMS_user> cool yannick_
<alexrudd> @zim: What about mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom?
<singlesun> LockesRabb, wait a second.... you said it plays but there is a blank screen? so you hear sounds but there is a blank screen?
<Kles> How would I go about getting myself some graphics drivers for this?
<Kles> Or some audio?
<scorphus> CITguy: aptitude tells me "...439 newly installed..." and "...Need to get 404MB/406MB of archives....". Should I proceed?
<osxdude> zim__: Then here ya go: << sudo mount /dev/cdrom >>
<CITguy> scorphus: yes
<Kles> I'm rather uneducated about this OS :)
<osxdude> zim__: that should mount it
<scorphus> CITguy: thank you
<osxdude> zim__ oh yea and append a mount point to that
<LockesRabb> @singlesun, i'm deaf, so i don't know if it's emitting any sounds ;p
<CITguy> you're welcome
<spithra> how do u start gnome from command prompt
<CITguy> spithra: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Starnestommy> spithra: gnome-session?
<CITguy> spithra: or just "startx"
<osxdude> LockesRabb: seriously?
<LockesRabb> osx, yes
<spithra> startx starts kde
<box_> after installing gnome-art where do u change options @ ?
<osxdude> i've never met a deaf dude before :D
<newbie> osxdude, I think I know why I could not copy my files. I was selecting all of the files including the corrupted files. Now I only selected the files that are ok, and it seems to be copying it.
<jen2> perhaps it would be better to ask this here than in the kde-specific chan, since it's more generalized: does gutsy (whether in main, universe, etc) have a driver in the repos that supports the via chrome9 k8m890's 3d features?
<alexrudd> @scorphus: I'm not sure how aptitude is compared to synaptic, but you might want to go through and remove things you definitely don't want, like "gnome-pilot"
<LockesRabb> @singlesun, let me try putting in a different dvd and see if its the same
<LockesRabb> osx-- you still havent-- we didnt meet in person yet ;p
<zim__>  alexrudd  thanks, worked, didnt know what the name to mount it was (ive mounted usb, but it took a while to figure out what to call that too)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> box_, it's under system - preferences - art manager
<osxdude> newbie: Glad sorted it ouy
<zim__>  @ all who tried ot help me, thanks
<osxdude> *out
<singlesun> LockesRabb, ummm.... ok.. if you are being serious... try another dvd i guess
<box_> tnx again
<newbie> osxdude, Yeeeiii I could recover some files, thank you very much
<Mr__> holy cow did anyone ever see this thing it must be brand new or something
<scorphus> alexrudd: hmm... let me take a look to this synaptic. thanks
<Jewsus> Does ubuntu have another browser besides firefox?
<alexrudd> @zim: for future reference, you can check out /etc/fstab  for automatically configured mount points
<jen2> epiphany is available
<LockesRabb> @singlesun, of course, why would i joke about the dvd not workin?
<singlesun> LockesRabb, i new to ubuntu as well... but i know that when i didnt have the right codecs sometimes vids would play the sound and not the actual video
<osxdude> zim__ did you try << sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 >>
<wease|> aptitude has moo powers
<nemilar> Jewsus: you can use Opera if you want
<jen2> you can also check out opera
<wease|> thats the difference
<singlesun> LockesRabb, i meant about beign def
<LockesRabb> hmmm
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/this-is-sparta/ <---- HAHA!!!!!
<Kitar|st> lool
<nemilar> Jewsus: there's also a bunch of Gecko-based browsers
<Mr__> oops thought i said it
<Mr__> lol
<troms> what the default max limit of half-open connections in Ubuntu? or does it even work like that/
<Jewsus> hmm
<alexrudd> @osxdude: yeah, he said that worked when I suggested it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> box_, gnome art just downloads/installs different themes/icons/windows borders for you - you can then use them via system - preferences - appearance
<newbie> osxdude, one last question. I have never formated a flash drive from the command line before. Do you know how can I do it? Is there any option that erases EVERYTHING, not only the boot sector?
<Mr__> i just stumbled on this ourbuntu.com thing must be in the works or something
<speeddemon8803> sudo aptitude moo | sudo aptitude -v moo
<LockesRabb> @singlesun -- i'd much rather NOT be deaf, i hate it, and i prefer not to mention it, i wouldn't have mentioned it if u hadnt asked me if i could hear it
<speeddemon8803> ;)
<wease|> speed, exactly
<alexrudd> does anyone know about iptables?
<jen2> troms: i don't even think that applies, as ubuntu has an *intelligently designed* tcp/ip stack
<zim__>  alexrudd:i dont think it was autoconfig because it didnt spin the disk or give me anyoutputs when I put it in.  for the usb that I had to manually mount (due to some windows weirdness in it) it at least popped up the init lines and the device gave indications it was connected
<CITguy> spithra: This may sound stupid, but do you have Gnome installed?
<Mr__> anyone know of it?
<speeddemon8803> super cow powers baby :)
<dsnyders> LockesRabb, have you tried mplayer.  I find it works much better than totem.
<wease|> \m/
<wease|> gotta love the power
<singlesun> LockesRabb, give the other dvd a shot... and see.... if not... i really cant help much more....... i suggested all that i could... but these guys are pretty savvy and can prolly help ya fix it
<osxdude> newbie: unfortunatley I don't know... might have to look it up.
<troms> jen2: so I don't have to worry about slow browsing speeds when bittorrent is on?
<xMS_user> yannick_1m: sudo -a /home/* /mnt/bk ?
<hans_> Please, could someone refer me to a guide on optimizing ktorrent?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alexrudd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo?highlight=%28ip%29%7C%28tables%29
<Mr__> hmmm
<speeddemon8803> doesnt the moo power go to the v6 power or so?
<LockesRabb> well well well
<wease|> speed, too bad they dont offer that in the newer versions *frowns*
<LockesRabb> what do i know
<yannick_1m> xMS_user: sudo cp -av /home/. /mnt/bk
<newbie> osxdude, all right you already helped me a lot, and saved me from loosing important data. Damn Windows....    Thank you very much!
<LockesRabb> mplayer was able to play the Dvd
<tumbleweed05> hey people.
<speeddemon8803> newer versions?
<troms> hans_: ktorrent is a lot like utorrent, check torrentfreak or the utorrent forums
<yannick_1m> (-v so you can see what's goig on :)
<singlesun> LockesRabb, lol go figure... lol
<tumbleweed05> is utorrent available for ubuntu?
<wease|> i havent had the cows on my screen since 6.06
<arkanes> troms: bittorrent, left to its own devices, will saturate your bandwidth and it certainly can affect your browsing experience
<LockesRabb> thanks dsynders & singlesun
<miles_> My soundcard wont work... checked alsamixer and im looking for the soundcard but I dont know my model of motherboard or sound card...
<speeddemon8803> it works with ubuntu 7.10's aptitude
<nemilar> tumbleweed05: no, it's a windows application
<miles_> I dont know what to do
<nemilar> tumbleweed05: for something similar, check out deluge
<singlesun> LockesRabb, wouldnt have played without those CSS libraries though ;)
<tumbleweed05> thanks nemilar
<LockesRabb> @singlesun, haha yes
<tumbleweed05> anyone know of a good bit torrent client for ubuntu?
<speeddemon8803> i dunno what your doing there weasel but it works for me :)
<LockesRabb> @singlesun i'm checkin to see if mplayer supports subtitles
<wease|> haha
<Jewfro-Macabbi> tumbleweed05, azureus
<troms> arkanes: in windows, just having bittorrent on with a few dls is enough to cripple your browsing speeds
<nemilar> !best | tumbleweed05
<ubotu> tumbleweed05: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<rsk> tumbleweed05: azureus for gui and rtorrent for consile
<wease|> it just says super cow powers arent available with my copy
<osxdude> you are welcome newbie :) :) :D
<yannick_1m> tumbleweed05: deluge, transmission, if you wan someting light
<xMS_user> thanks yannick_1m
<Guest_548> hey can someone please help me with an OS installation? having some issues..
<speeddemon8803> weird
<singlesun> LockesRabb, hmm... that i do not know.. i never tried that
<nemilar> there's got to be 500 BT apps for linux
<dsnyders> LockesRabb, I'm pretty sure it does.  It is quite flexible
<yannick_1m> xMS_user: you're welcom :)
<nemilar> !ask > Guest_548
<newbie> could somebody tell me how can I format a usb drive from the command prompt? I need to erase EVERYTHING, not only the boot sector. There are some corrupted files that seem to not move/erase, so I need to destroy anything on that usb and make it usable again
<tumbleweed05> alright. transmission. i use that for my mac mini.
<tumbleweed05> thanks people.
<singlesun> LockesRabb, its been a very long time since i watched any movies... lol
<neuber> Can anyone help me install nvidia drivers on a server kernel?
<miles_> Help for miles?
<arkanes> troms: No, windows is capable of handling the load without much trouble. The problems are likely related to your upstream provider or your network, and won't neccesarily go away on ubuntu
<miles_> Help for miles/
<nemilar> neuber: why would you want nvidea drivers on a server?
<CITguy> newbie: look for a tutorial for fdisk
<LockesRabb> cool, subtitles work
<neuber> nemilar i'm only using the server headers because i need the extended memory support
<LockesRabb> interesting
<singlesun> LockesRabb, right on ;)
<nemilar> neuber: tru
<LockesRabb> every time i try to change to english subtitle, or skip to another chapter in dvd
<arkanes> troms: a different BT client may have an effect
<yannick_1m> miles_: what's your problem ?
<LockesRabb> mplayer emits an error
<troms> arkanes: I had to us LvlLord's EventID tcpip patcher in XP and sucurevista's tcpip patch in vista
<LockesRabb> says "gnome_screen_saver_control()"
<singlesun> LockesRabb, it says... watch the whole thing from beginning to end... lol
<neuber> nemilar: i have a readme on how to do it but its really not helping
<troms> i havent had any problems, just wondering if I would run into any
 * wease| plays minesweeper in aptitude
<singlesun> LockesRabb, really i have no clue about that
<nemilar> neuber: can't help you, Intel video here
<miles_> yannick_lm: I cant get my sound to work. I have an SiS card but I dont know the model. Its on a foxconn. Ive tried alsa mixer and ive checked to see if it is recognized and it is...
<scorphus> alexrudd and CITguy: I think I should show you a screenshot of what I get, I'm sure you'll guide me to fix this. I have no window border, title and no window list on the bottom panel: http://img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/1/30/f_ubuntugutsym_42e884a.png
<tumbleweed05> i didn't know transmission was packaged with ubuntu.
<tumbleweed05> nice.
<tumbleweed05> alright but i'm out. thanks everyone.
<arkanes> troms: if those patches are supposed to remove the connection throttling, that's a consequence of poorly behaved BT clients, not windows per se
<scorphus> I just want to fix that... I don't really need all those hundred applications
<yannick_1m> miles_: I'm sorry, I don't know much about sound cards.
<CITguy> scorphus: try "metacity --replace"
<miles_> yannick_lm: thanks anyway
<Kles> how do I run something as root?
<scorphus> CITguy: ok
<wease|> that was fun
<neuber> kles: su root
<Jewsus> A website says an applet is supposed to pop-up in another window, but it isn't working in firefox
<Jewfro-Macabbi> scorphus, you might try the aptitude search tool - I think the base package is called gnome-core but search fore gnome and it will list everything
<Kles> thanks
<Jewsus> but it doesn't show the pop-up blocker thing
<Kles> uhhh
<scorphus> CITguy: metacity --replace fixed it
<troms> arkanes: I use utorrent, and max that sucker out, if i use the default amount in vista, I get decent bt speeds, but with the patch i get awesome bt speeds and great speeds everywhere else
<scorphus> Jewfro-Macabbi: let me try it
<Kles> it asks as a password - what do I put in? I don't have a password
<scorphus> thanks
<CITguy> Jewsus: do you see a lightbulb on the bottom right hand side of the window?
<Guest_548> Can someone please help? After my first successful installation of Gutsy, my OS won't boot.. What could I have done wrong?
<singlesun> anyone really bored??.... check this out... telnet this.... or better yet... just put this in your terminal     "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl"
<CITguy> scorphus: you're welcome
<Jewsus> CITguy, non
<Jewsus> no*
<neuber> kles i think you need to set one first...
<yannick_1m> Kles: try sudo su - aand put your awn pass
<Jordan_U> Guest_548, What happens when you turn the computer on?
<Pici> !sudo | Kles
<ubotu> Kles: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<yannick_1m> * own pass
<singlesun> Carbonflux, you still there?
<arkanes> troms: If you're the sort of person to whom BT traffic is important enough that you'll install binary patches to your tcp stack just to try to get faster downloads, well more power to you
<CITguy> Jewsus: what version of Ubuntu and Firefox are you using?
<jsoftw> How do i get an xorg.conf ?
<Guest_548> It freezes at the initial Ubuntu screen with the orange progress bar. Freezes about 10% of the way.
<Jewsus> ubunty 7.10 gutsy, firefox version 2.0.0.11
<troms> arkanes: lol, i live off bt
<arkanes> troms: there's nothing that patching the stack does that fixing the BT clients won't do. BT clients are not well known for being reliable and well behaved network applications
<neuber> anyway... anyone want to help me install nvid drivers on server kernel?
<Jordan_U> jsoftw, You most likely already have one... What are you trying to do?
<Jewsus> ubuntu*
<CITguy> Guest_548: when that loading screen shows up press ALT+F1 to see what your machine is doing
<Kles> urk
<Kles> what is a "X server"
<Jordan_U> neuber, Why are you using the server kernel?
<alex_rudd> ARGH I hate university network.  (1) It decimates network-manager  (2)It blocks IRC!
<Guest_548> I've tried the Live CD and the alternate CD for Gutsy and the alternate CD for Fiesty.
<jsoftw> Jordan_U: i dont have one.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I want to merge the contents of some directories.  Would a version control software be of any use?
<neuber> jordan_u for the extended memory support
<alex_rudd> anyway, sorry for vent.   Anyone know iptables?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> neuber, perhaps module-assistant?
<jsoftw> Jordan_U: im trying to get one. Then I will disable Composite things for nvidia.
<Guest_548> Let me try that, hold on.
<CITguy> Kles: X server is the program that allows you to have a desktop, windows and the sort
<troms> arkanes: bittorrent is built to misbehave, no one thought you've dling chucks from thousands of connections at once
<arkanes> Kles: the X server is the application that provides the graphical interface for your ubuntu installation
<Kles> oh yuck
<jsoftw> Unless its somewhere other than /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then I dont have one.
<FrankieB333> I need help with my screen resolution and xserver!!
<alex_rudd> @dsnydners: have you looked into unison?
<Kles> I can't install these drivers when it's running
<arkanes> troms: untrue, but there's not really anything more to say.
<neuber> jewfro-macabbi, i know nothing of module assistant...
<peterpants> I'm trying to run a C program i wrote using gcc, but everytime i run ./a.out scanf doesn't seem to pick up the input and the variable is the same.., any ideas?
<Jewsus> CITguy, I'm using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy, and firefox version 2.0.0.11
<Jordan_U> neuber, You have 4+ GIG of RAM on a 32 bit machine?
<miles_> Is it necessary to restart to hear sound/
<CITguy> Jewsus: ok, gimme a sec
<Guest_548> alt f1 isnt doing anything, screen is still frozen
<Jewsus> ok
<FrankieB333> I need help with my screen resolution and xserver!!
<neuber> jordan_u, correct
<jsoftw> peterpants: gcc foo.c -o myapp
<LockesRabb> okay
<jsoftw> ./myapp
<Jewfro-Macabbi> neuber, I'm looking for you - it's a way to install graphics drivers
<troms> arkanes: im not gonna worry about it, just something from windows I expected to find in ubuntu and pleasenlt suprised that I havent
<LockesRabb> i solved the gnome_screensaver_control() error in mplayer
<FrankieB333> how?
<jsoftw> Cmon people. How do I dump xorg's config.
<LockesRabb> all i had to do was go in preferences and uncheck the "stop xscreensaver" option
<Jordan_U> neuber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<LockesRabb> that solved it
<FrankieB333> nice
<jsoftw> Im running with no xorg.conf right now, how do I dump what xorg is currently running as.
<peterpants> jsoftw: i tried that but my scanf still isn't setting the variable :(
<FrankieB333> but i still need help with my xorg and what not
<CITguy> Jewsus: does the applet work fine otherwise?
<jsoftw> then its your code
<stelt> workaround for broken partitioner ?
<alex_rudd> @jsoftw dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  would do it, I think.   I don't know enough about it to recommend it, though
<Jewsus> There is no applet, it's supposed to open another window and load in that window
<Guest_548> if i turn it off and the progress bar first starts running and actually moving, when i press alt f1 it starts scrolling, numbers in  the front of the message increasing but cant read what it says, scrolling very fast
<Kles> hmmm, I'm not likely to find sound drivers for my built in audio :/
<troms> I need to format an SD card, I have gparted and the the device automounts, but gparted can't find it
<dsnyders> alex_rudd, I don't want to synchronize the directories.  I want to eliminate duplicate files.
<FrankieB333> ive been doing dpkg-reconfigure for the past half hour
<CITguy> Jewsus: do you have javascript enabled?
<jsoftw> alex_rudd: thanks
<Jewsus> um but applets work in other pages, when they don't load in separate windows
<FrankieB333> and it hasn't been giving me the settings i want
<Jewsus> yes javascript is enabled
<arkanes> jsoftw: I don't think you can. Why did you delete your xorg.conf?
<yannick_1m> jsoftw or simply sydi dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<Jordan_U> jsoftw, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" but why don't you have an xorg.conf
<alex_rudd> @dsnyders: you can merge dupes, or copy one to the other.  Then delete the extra directory
<yannick_1m> you'll have to answer less questions
<CITguy> Jewsus: could you post the link so I can try?
<Jewsus> okay, http://optimallearning.org/cb/indexo.html
<scorphus> CITguy: :/ everytime I login I have to do metacity --replace, what am I still missing?
<alex_rudd> iptables help anyone?
<FrankieB333> what is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core supposed to do?
<Jordan_U> scorphus, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<jsoftw> arkanes: I did not delete it.
<scorphus> ok
<arkanes> jsoftw: then where did it go?
<jsoftw> I added a new monitor, and its not working properly with my origional xorg.conf
<jsoftw> ffs.
<jsoftw> Stop trying to sidetrack the issue.
<dsnyders> alex_rudd, I'll take a closer look at unison, then.
<dsnyders> alex_rudd, What sort of help do you need with iptables?
<jsoftw> xorg runs fine right now, _except_ that I want to disable one option
<jsoftw> for which afaik I need an xorg.conf for.
<nemilar> pppoe_dude: nice site man, I'm at www.techthrob.com
<CITguy> Jewsus: It's not working for me either. I suspect the applet isn't working properly.
<arkanes> if X is running, then it had a (working) xorg.conf when it started
<arkanes> if that xorg.conf is no longer present, you did something to change it
<arkanes> undo whatever you did
<Jewsus> CITguy, I remember the applet used to work fine when I was running windows
<jack-desktop> does anyone live where it's raining right now?
<alex_rudd> @dsndyers.  I have to flush them all to connect to anything.  http://pastebin.com/d24b6591a
<EADG> Snow is rain right?
<jack-desktop> yes
<CITguy> Jewsus: so it's worked in windows but not in Ubuntu?
<Jewsus> yes
<EADG> ... it's raining then :)
<CITguy> Jewsus: were you using firefox with windows?
<dsnyders> EADG, snow is not rain.  You don't have to shovel it.
<jsoftw> arkanes: WRONG.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> neuber, "module-assistant" is a package in universe, info on it on this page: http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers?highlight=%28nvidia%29#Libraries
<RB2> By any chance, does anyone know (or have a link to any information) what the performance difference under compiz is between the NVidia Quadro NVS 140M and the Quadro FX 570M?
<thefool_> anyone know of a way to log EVERYTHING I type in a command line? Including when I am inside an interpreter or something?
<Jewsus> CITguy, yes, I think so
<jsoftw> arkanes: dude, xorg can run without an xorg.conf
<alex_rudd> oh, crap I mistyped the pastebin link :(
<bugs-bunny> list
<daniele851> hey
<dsnyders> EADG, shovel rain that is.
<EADG> Snow = no mosquitos.
<Pici> !offtopic | EADG
<scorphus> Jordan_U: gnome-themes is missing I'm installing it
<ubotu> EADG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jsoftw> Unless there is some magical xorg.conf hiding somewhere other than /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then my xorg is RUNNING WITHOUT AN XORG.CONF
<neuber> jewfro-macabbi THANKS!
<daniele851> hi alls
<jsoftw> and its working sweet, except for one tiny thing.
<bugs-bunny> hola amigos
<arkanes> there's lots of other places it can get one from
<daniele851> hola
<arkanes> how did you start X?
<jsoftw> *sigh*
<jsoftw> normal login screen.
<Jordan_U> scorphus, I only meant to go there to turn off desktop effecs ( compiz )
<sarixe> hi, i'm getting an md5sum mismatch trying to install flashplugin-nonfree.  any help on that?
<Pici> !flashissue | sarixe
<arkanes> then it used the one in /etc/X11
<dsnyders> alex_rudd, The pastebin is empty.
 * Pici pokes the bot
<ubotu> sarixe: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jsoftw> arkanes: no it did NOT.
<sarixe> thanks
<CITguy> Jewsus: I'm sorry, from all of the information I'm getting, it seems to be a problem with the way the applet is coded.
<arkanes> then it's not a "normal login screen"
<jsoftw> arkanes: Look dude.
<jsoftw> arkanes: you are wrong.
<Jewsus> hmm, okay
<CITguy> Jewsus: I would contact the developer to see if they have a solution.
<alex_rudd> @dsnyders: Yes, I had to copy it to paper from Ubuntu, and I'm on windows now :(
<jsoftw> arkanes: its running _without_ an xorg.conf right now, mmm kay?
<navetz> can somone tell me how I can reallocate the amount of space on my virtual XP partition in vmware-server
<arkanes> no it isn't
<jack-desktop> EADG, did you get the messages i sent you?
<Ububegin> how can i increase my workspaces...
<Jewsus> Thanks anyway CITguy
<arkanes> or rather, it didn't start that way
<jsoftw> arkanes: ls: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<arkanes> it certainly didn't from a "normal" login screen
<jsoftw> dude, its from that ubuntu login screen, you know, that normal one.
<alex_rudd> restart time yay
<jsoftw> arkanes: stop talking rubbish, the file is _NOT_ there.
<CITguy> Jewsus: For what it's worth, you're welcome.
<Guest_548> So.. Would anyone be able to help?
<tickler> sup
<bugs-bunny> oh oh
<arkanes> that doesn't mean it *wasn't* there
<jsoftw> arkanes: dude, I can restart the box and it will behave just the same.
<tickler> hello
<EADG> jack-desktop: yes, I see it now. Medicine Hat Alberta.
<jsoftw> arkanes: stop trying to tell me what is happening on my own box
<arkanes> jsoftw: then you or someone else has done something unusual to your system
<arkanes> jsoftw: do you know what it is?
<tickler> running studio ubuntu
<jsoftw> arkanes: you _do_ know that xorg can run happy _WITHOUT_ an xorg.conf, dont you?
<jdh6403> ooooo nerd fight
<arkanes> no, it can't
<jsoftw> arkanes: bollocks.
<arkanes> you know that it doesn't have to be named that, right?
<jsoftw> *sigh*
<troms> brb, going into ubuntu
<Pici> jsoftw, arkanes: stop bickering.
<dsnyders> alex_rudd, Maybe it's for the best.  I'm  a novice at iptables, but I'm willing to take a look
<badlinker> test
<arkanes> but it is by default, and if that's not the one it's using, then you are *not* runnig a "normal" ubuntu
<saturdayplace> Just installed gutsy.  Said I had something like 185 updates to install.  So I go for it.  They all download fine, but when the install begins, it fails real fast with the following error:
<saturdayplace> An error occurred.  The following details are provided.
<saturdayplace> e:/var/cache/apt/archives/.ibc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted archive
<jsoftw> arkanes: oh noes. im not running a normal ubuntu.
<jsoftw> Anyway.
<jack-desktop> where is that EADG
<Pici> jsoftw: What version of Ubuntu are you running anyway?
<saturdayplace> linix newb.  Any ideas.
<jdh6403> saturdayplace: go to ubuntu with that
<jsoftw> Pici: erm... 7.10
<arkanes> if you're not running a normal ubuntu, you should know enough about what you did to know what you did to X
<saturdayplace> jdh6403: isn't that this?
<jsoftw> arkanes: its a single file man. stop being a dork.
<arkanes> maube you're running XFree86 instead
<jdh6403> no  go here #ubuntu
<EADG> jack-desktop: Canada. I forget the airport XXX for here.
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> why do i get this error after like 5 seconds when testing my mic? Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Pici> jdh6403: this is #ubuntu...
<jdh6403> omg  lol
<jdh6403> oops
<jdh6403> im in the wroing channel
<L3ttuc3> saturdayplace looks like a corrupted download...
<jdh6403> sorry   ya youre in the right place
<jsoftw> arkanes: maybe you should stop being an egg and realize that all that has changed, is A: New monitor, B: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_OLD
<jdh6403> someone slap me
 * saturdayplace slaps jdh6403
<saturdayplace> :)
<Pici> jdh6403: please stop with the name calling, I realize you're frustrated, but thats not called for.
<Pici> jdh6403: er.. forget that.
<Pici> jsoftw: ^^
<jdh6403> lol
 * jdh6403 huggles pici
<saturdayplace> L3ttuc3: what should I do?  Try and re-download that specific package?
<goodtimes> someone sent me their config file for their kernel but they compiled it as a 32 bit kernel, what settings do I need to change to make this a 64 bit kernel?
<arkanes> jsoftw: if your X configuration has changed, then you have a changed config file and you have restarted X to see it
<jsoftw> arkanes: ahh uh
<L3ttuc3> saturdayplace that would be an idea.
<Guest_548> I'm trying to boot Feisty on a Dell Dimension 2350. I have Gutsy installed in it as well because I had the same problem with it. It freezes in the process of booting where the Ubuntu logo is and the orange progress bar appears. It hangs at around 10%. Pressing alt+F1 shows what it's doing, but all it shows is a series of numbers (going in order) and characters scrolling by really fast. Something like this "[421.453423]  [<c01gf75fhf>]
<jsoftw> arkanes: actually I moved the config file.
<arkanes> okay
<jsoftw> arkanes: so there is no xorg.conf anymore.
<arkanes> that's not the same thing
<jsoftw> As mentioned above.
<arkanes> jsoftw: have you restarted X since then?
<jsoftw> yes, as I already mentioned.
<arkanes> I don't believe you
<jsoftw> Thats your problem, _not_ mine.
<mynyml> is there an official fix for the flash problem?
<Pici> jsoftw: your last /var/log/Xorg.0.log should show what config file its running out of.
<mynyml> or a .deb package floating somewhere?
<arkanes> possibly failsafe X saved you?
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> any ideas why i get this error when testing my mic?   Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Pici> !flashissues > mynyml (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<arkanes> it's never worked here, I don't know where it writes its config
<jsoftw> arkanes: failsafe X does not run at 1680x1050
<alex_r> @dyn-something :http://pastebin.com/m4b0442b4
<Jangari> anyone knwo if sox can concatenate more than 32 input files at once?
<bra1> hello?
<jsoftw> arkanes:  (EE) Unable to locate/open config file
<jsoftw> arkanes: its _not_ using a config file.
<lanzelloth_> mynyml: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466
<Jangari> know*
<jsoftw> arkanes: how many times to I have to tell you.
<sapperjanko1> hey all, im having some probs with samba and been able to write to it, i can log in as the user and see where i wanna b... this is what is in the config file... [MyFiles]
<sapperjanko1> 	create mack = 0644
<sapperjanko1> 	writeable = yes
<sapperjanko1> 	path = /var/www
<sapperjanko1> 	write list = travis,mark,@mark,@travis
<FloodBot1> sapperjanko1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sapperjanko1> 	force group = mark
<arkanes> then it's failsafe X
<lanzelloth_> mynyml: fulll guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833
<L3ttuc3> jsoftw  pastebin the whole thing?
<jsoftw> L3ttuc3: ok.
<sapperjanko1> OPPPS, i didnt know if ya copy paste it floods..... MY BAD
<bra1> I'm having some problems installing ubuntu, and thought I might find help here
<thefool_> so any way to log every key typed in a gnome session? I don't need it to be in any way hidden
<mynyml> Pici: lanzelloth: thanks
<lanzelloth_> np
<Guest_548> Is there another Ubuntu IRC channel I can use that can offer help?
<thefool_> bra1: what kind of problems are you having? What are you installing on?
<hsystemxX> hi
<alex_r> hmm, lost my contact: IPTABLES help anyone?
<troms> How do I format an SD card? it's mounted (automounted) and I have gparted installed
<professorchaos> irc://thelinuxlink.net/#techshow
<bra1> I'm trying to instal 7.04 on a laptop, live runs fine, but partitioning isn't something I'm any good at
<arkanes> bra1: are you trying to co-exist with an existing OS, or installing over the entire thing?
<bra1> co-exist
<arkanes> the installation wizard should have an option to resize your existing partition
<Falstius> bra1: depending on your needs, wubi might be a good option
<lanzelloth_> what do suspend and hybernate do?
<thefool_> ok, well the first thing you need to do is backup your data as unless you have a second harddrive or an empty partiton you will need to resize the one you have. And resizing has a slight risk of totally fubaring everything
<jsoftw> L3ttuc3: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54174/
<sapperjanko1> hey all, im having some probs with samba and been able to write to it, i can log in as the user and see where i wanna b... this is what is in the config file... [MyFiles] - create mack = 0644 - writeable = yes - path = /var/www - write list = travis,mark,@mark,@travis - force group = mark - force user = mark - directory mode = 0755..... the - is for a new line
<jsoftw> arkanes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54174/
<Falstius> bra1: it lets you install ubuntu to empty space on your windows partition so you don't need to resize or format partitions.
<fluvvell> Guest_548: have you tried some different boot settings?
<alex_r> @Falstius: that's a hack.  He's better off just sucking it up and learning partitions. :P
<thefool_> lanzelloth_: suspend is like sleep, hibernate writes your ram to the hard drive and shuts the computer down. When you start it back up you are back where you were, unsaved documents open and all
<Guest_548> Where can I select different boot settings?
<Guest_548> Or how, rather?
<sycho> Did they remove Gnome from the 7.10-i36-alternate install?
<arkanes> jsoftw: it's the fancy new failsafe. Pretty impressive, too. The config it's using is inline in the logfile, you should be able to copy that to a new xorg.conf
<Guest_548> I boot from HD if thats what you mean
<Jordan_U> bra1, Ubuntu can partition your drive for you automagically ( have any important data backed up as with any time you mess with partitions )
<Falstius> alex_r: it works well, is easy and is safe.  Perfect for experimenting.  Once he likes ubuntu, he can wipe his windows install and do it all fresh.  Traditional dual booting is archaic.
<bra1> I've got important stuff backed up, working on it now
<linchapulin> Anyone have experience with Wine(the emulator)? How do I increase the hard drive size?
<lanzelloth_> thefool_: suspend/sleep = offs monitor, HDD?
<fluvvell> Guest_548: there may be some specifics for your dell, but you could try noacpi in the boot string.  You need to edit the grub line
<Jordan_U> Falstius, archaic is going a bit far
<thefool_> lanzelloth_ yep
<alex_r> @linchapulin: drive_c is just a folder under /home, so it should have as much as your home dir
<lanzelloth_> thefool_: ok, thx
<sapperjanko1> hey all, im having some probs with samba and been able to write to it, i can log in as the user and see where i wanna b... this is what is in the config file... [MyFiles] - create mack = 0644 - writeable = yes - path = /var/www - write list = travis,mark,@mark,@travis - force group = mark - force user = mark - directory mode = 0755..... the - is for a new line
<Guest_548> fluvvel: So I enter the command line and type "noapci" ?
<thefool_> Falstius: I think dual booting is necessary in many contexts
<alex_dinamo> hello guys.. need some help here
<alex_dinamo> I need to install SUN Java 1.4 on Feisty (7.10)
<alex_dinamo> do you know where can I get the packages?
<pawan> how to change wallpaper
<Jordan_U> alex_dinamo, Any reason for 1.4 specifically?
<alex_dinamo> the do not appear anymore on synaptic (what a pitty)
<adelie43> when setting up wireless, any chance sudo modprobe ndiswrapper takes a REALLY long time?
<linchapulin> alex_r:: I am trying to activate Photoshop, but when I go into the advance to use telephone activation it stops saying it is out of hard drive space?
<alex_dinamo> compatibility
<Jordan_U> !java | alex_dinamo
<ubotu> alex_dinamo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<arkanes> pawan: right click on the desktop
<alex_dinamo> here we use that as standard
<fluvvell> Guest_548: first, what size hard drive do you have?
<alex_dinamo> ubotu: I need 1.4 specifically
<alex_r> linchapulin: which version of PS?  I don't they they play well with wine
<alex_dinamo> !java
<thefool_> so any way to log every key typed in a gnome session? I don't need it to be in any way hidden.
<Guest_548> fluvvel: 30gb harddrive Gutsy install on one partition and a fiesty on another partition. Right now trying fiesty
<sycho> Has gnome been removed from the alternate installs? The last few times I have loaded the alternate installs gnome has not been installed. This has happened with both i386 alternate and server alternate. But gnome is installed with x64 alternate.
<Jordan_U> thefool_, Why out of curiosity?
<linchapulin> alex_r:: CS 2...runs like a son of a gun ...just can't activate it...
<sapperjanko1> so anyone got ideas what im doin wrong with samba
<Wiggy-Lintop> net
<fluvvell> Guest_548: The forums suggest you should... "In the BIOS setup in the menu "Intergrated Devices (LegacySelect Options)" I increased "Onboard Video Buffer" from 1 MB to 8 MB."
<EADG> thefool_: install lkl
<alex_dinamo> any ideas, anyone?
<fluvvell> Guest_548: They also suggest that in the grub boot line using nosplash should help.
<Jordan_U> fluvvell, Are you trying to get full resolution from an intel GPU?
<Devinion> Really wish XChat wouldn't auto-connect me here... ah well. I'm here, aren't I? *idles*
<Guest_548> fluvvel: okay i'll try that right now and get back to you. I'll be here.
<fluvvell> Jordan_U: his dell cant get past the splash screen.
<thefool_> Jordan_U: mainly because I do a lot of experimenting in interpreters and would like to be able to grep through logs and see how I did this or that
<L3ttuc3> Devinion you can turn that off. its probably selected by default in the networks list under the freenode network. or you put it there that way.
<thefool_> EADG_: thanks compiling it now
<Jordan_U> Devinion, That can be turned off, just connect directly to irc.freenode.net and stop auto joining to "ubuntu servers"
<fluvvell> Guest_548: Also how much ram have you got?
<Devinion> 'k. I'll set that here in a bit
<Devinion> Thanks
<Guest_548> fluvvell: 512
<pawan> how to cahnge wallpaper
<Jordan_U> thefool_, Ahh, if it's terminal based things use 'script'
<fluvvell> Guest_548: ok
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> how do i get alsamixer?
<Jordan_U> [eW]DaRk|ubuntu, You shouldn't need to "get" it
<tritium> [eW]DaRk|ubuntu: it's installed by default
<thefool_> Jordan_U: does that work when you enter an interpreter, a text editor, switch shells etc? I didn't think so
<Jordan_U> [eW]DaRk|ubuntu, just run "alsamixer" in a terminal
<Swab> Halo
<dsnyders> alex_r, I had a look at your pastebin, and there's no accept policy in the forward table.  Not sure if that means anything.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> [eW]DaRk|ubuntu, you mean alsamixergui?
<Jordan_U> thefool_, Yes, sort of but not really, and sort of but not really :)
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> idk im trying to get my mic working in ubuntu 7.10
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> its not working
<alex_r> dsnyders: The funny thing is, I've never touched iptables at all.  It worked until about a week ago
<Guest_548> fluvvel: when i type nosplash in the grub command line i get an unrecognized command message, am i supposed to put there
<scriptdevil> is there a way of of getting an already installed ubuntu back to bare minimum
<scriptdevil> i dislike gnome and want my fluxbox back... i dislike too much of bloat!!!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, what's the problem exactly?
<Swab> xchat
<Jordan_U> Guest_548, It's not a grub command, it's a kernel parameter.
<Jordan_U> !boot | Guest_548
<ubotu> Guest_548: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Johnny_5> how does one get networking 2 work in vmware in ubuntu?
<dsnyders> alex_r, It would be generous calling me a novice at ipables, but if it's anything like cisco access lists...
<alex_r> I can't access *anything* until I flush them all and set default to accept.  no webpages, im, ping
<nivanson> Hi, how do I share my internet connection on local network? I am connected via wireless.
<Jordan_U> Johnny_5, Add a virtual ethernet card
<Johnny_5> k
<alex_r> dsynders: All I know is what I read in the man page about how to flush the damned thing
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, look here - this is how I set up my iptables - might help
<Jewfro-Macabbi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28network%29%7C%28gateway%29
<Jordan_U> nivanson, Firestarter makes that fairly easy
<Swab> xchat-gnome
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nivansion - same answer for you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing?highlight=%28network%29%7C%28gateway%29
<nivanson> thanks!
<scriptdevil> hmm
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, firestarter is the graphical version for iptables by the way
<sokna> hi
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: yeah, I installed that previously to mess around with connection sharing, but have since uninstalled
<pawan> how to change wallpaper
<pawan> can we use kde wallpapers in gnome
<Swab> xchat-gnome
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, there's a detailed entry on setting up ip tables in the ubuntu wiki
<solexious> where do i find my sources file to remove lins to the install cd?
<sapperjanko1> hey all, im having some probs with samba and been able to write to it, i can log in as the user and see where i wanna b... this is what is in the config file... [MyFiles] - create mack = 0644 - writeable = yes - path = /var/www - write list = travis,mark,@mark,@travis - force group = mark - force user = mark - directory mode = 0755..... the - is for a new line... any ideas whats goin on here
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> why do i get this error when i test my mic? Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Swab> yo how do i use this thing eh?
<speeddemon8803> pawan, sure
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: Your link would probably be helpful if I were trying to do that again, but I just want to access the internet in general
<pawan> how
<speeddemon8803> its just a picture, so nothing will mess up
<xedbleh> Is there any ubuntu channel dedicated to programming here?
<Flannel> solexious: /etc/apt/sources.list
<solexious> ty
<DiceyDays> Can someone check something for me? Is www.opera.com down? Also www.userscripts.org.
<Flannel> xedbleh: What sort of programming?
<dsnyders> alex_r, the instructions Jewfro-Macabbi  pointed to looked similar to what I did long ago.
<xopey> DiceyDays: no
<fitztrev> Is it possible to have a file/folder open with only a single click?
<xopey> DiceyDays: they're both up
<xedbleh> DiceyDays: both sites are working
<DiceyDays> weird. I can't access them
<fluvvell> Guest_548: no, you need to interrupt the grub boot sequence and press e for edit, edit the boot line and add nosplash at the end of the line.
<Jordan_U> xedbleh, 'programming' isn't really an Ubuntu specific topic, why would you want one ( hones question )
<xopey> anyone have a resolution for sun-java6-plugin hanging in firefox?
<xedbleh> oh I'm just looking for some help with bash related programming
<ePax> pawalls: Download picture you want to use as desktop pic then double klick on it to open it... go to image and klick on set as deskotp background... or just rightclick mouse on desktop and klick on deskop wallpeper and pick one
<fluvvell> Guest_548: by interrupt, I mean press escape before it auotboots.
<Jordan_U> xedbleh, ##bash
<pawan> how
<xopey> eventually will load, but takes forever
<DiceyDays> Have a guess why I can't connect?
<fluvvell> :ur, auto boots.
<ePax> sory wrong nick
<pawan> what options to select to change wallpaper
<ePax> pawan: : Download picture you want to use as desktop pic then double klick on it to open it... go to image and klick on set as deskotp background... or just rightclick mouse on desktop and klick on deskop wallpeper and pick one
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: Hmm, before I go digging through that is there a disadvantage to just flushing everything?
<EADG> DiceyDays: can you ping this 193.69.116.18?
<alex_r> fitztrev: What file manager?  nautilus? konquereor? dolphin?
<pawan> when i right click on desktop no menu appears
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, I'm no expert - but as I understand it iptables flushes every reboot without a script/cron job anyway
<bruce_> hello! does any one know of any program i can use to convert a chm file to jpeg???
<fitztrev> alex_r: Nautilus and I just found the answer here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575233  thanks anyway!
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: maybe you missed my pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m4b0442b4  <-- that's the default upon boot, and it doesn't allow me to connect to anything
<ePax> pawan: Then to the other way i told you.
<DiceyDays> EADG: No
<sathehand> Anyone active in here?
<DiceyDays> EADG: Destination Port Unreachable is the error I get
<bruce_> hello! does any one know of any program i can use to convert a chm file to jpeg???
<tritium> !repeat | bruce_
<ubotu> bruce_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruce_> hmmmm..
<alex_r> linchapulin: This looks complicated, but it's the best I could find: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10018#c16
<sathehand> I suppose my activity question has been essentially answered.
<bruce_> active = no
<EADG> DiceyDays: I takeit that you can't ping either 193.69.116.18 or www.opera.com from a diffrent machine that your using  now?... on irc?
<bruce_> = i think..
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, that's over my head - I followed instructions to get mine to work - I know priority of rules is paramount
<DiceyDays> EADG: Nope
<DiceyDays> EADG: Should I restart my router?
<Guest_548> Fluvvel: adding nosplash only caused it to freeze where it used to keep scrolling and numbers were increasing ( when i press alt f1 at progress bar)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, as is whatever rule is first takes priority over all following rules
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi - yeah, that much I figured out.  I just don't know what rule to add for normal operations
<EADG> DiceyDays: Naw, just ask for a new ip addy. sudo dhclient "nic name"    eth1 for ex.
<sathehand> Is it possible to resize the hard drive partition that contains Xubuntu?
<alex_r> Thanks anyway, though.  I'm just going to try iptables-save after flushing everything
<singlesun> does anyone know of a way to make just the terminal window semi transparent? so that you can see things underneath it?
<pawan> hi
<alex_r> singlesun: which terminal?
<cgssa> hello
<alex_r> singlesun: xterm, konsole, gnome-terminal?
<jesica> anybody can say me why ubuntu-es doesnt work typing /join ubuntu-es
<singlesun> alex_r, the main terminal window... bash. for Gnome
<Guest_548> fluvvel: noapci does the same thing as nosplash
<Pici> jesica: /j #ubuntu-es
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, well - for example to allow all web traffic: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<cgssa> someone said that they turned my computer intoo a bomb is that possible?
<jesica> pici thank you
<cgssa> hello
<cgssa> someone said that they turned my computer intoo a bomb is that possible?
<cgssa> wat do i do to remove ir?
<cgssa> it
<alex_r> cgssa: not unless you saw them with a barrel of dynomite
<sathehand> cgssa: I don't see how they could do such a thing.
<cgssa> uh they said they could
<singlesun> anyone have any thoughts on how to make the Gnome terminal window semi transparent?
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: ok, I'll try that.  but what about icp?  that only seems to be tcp
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, try adding this to the top of your iptables: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -i lo -j ACCEPT
<cgssa> and they
<jrib> cgssa: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<j_humphrey> can I install ubuntu from a live usb instead of a live cd?
<DiceyDays> EADG: "renewal in 42208 seconds" Thats good right?
<alex_r> wtf am I talking about?  what is icp anyway?? lol, ignore me
<jrib> !install > j_humphrey (read the private message from ubotu)
<EADG> DiceyDays: Aye
<cgssa> is ubuntu bomb proof?
<Flannel> j_humphrey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<speeddemon8803> yes
<tritium> cgssa: please stop your nonsense
<speeddemon8803> cgssa it is
<j_humphrey> !install
<jrib> cgssa: stop
<EADG> DiceyDays: ping something :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alex_r> go troll somewhere else
<cgssa> im not joking go to #uncyclopedia they all ther
<jrib> j_humphrey: I am pretty sure that mentions how to install from usb
<tritium> cgssa: last warning
<j_humphrey> thank you jrib
<DiceyDays> EADG: Still getting the port unreachable. I guess it will work after all those seconds are up?
<alex_r> jrib: are you the only ircop out of 1156 users?
<adelie43> hmm... ok, I got my wireless card driver working... I think. the blue light comes on now... but the network manager still does not give me the option to search for wireless networks. help please :(
<speeddemon8803> Cgssa.....your computer comes preconfigured with a firewall,...nevermind nobody minds telling people shut up but explaining about firewalls isnt cool? lol
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, I'm just looking through the detailed wiki at possible problems - what opens what and what needs to be first.
<tritium> alex_r: no, he's not
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo?highlight=%28ip%29%7C%28tables%29
<jrib> alex_r: no, there are many
<j_humphrey> does 7.10 come with grub?
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: don't spend any more time on it, though I appreciate it
<singlesun> is there anyway to make the Gnome terminal window semitransparent?
<phuzion> j_humphrey, yes
<Kalir> Hey, did someone named fire23 come in here?
<enfo> i think so
<EADG> DiceyDays: Hehe, no... that would be awhile to wait. The secs just mean the ip lisence will be renewed after that time.
<j_humphrey> thanks phuzion
<Kalir> I apologize for his idiocy.
<cgssa> ya
<cgssa> Kalir
<alex_r> must be chatZilla then
<Kalir> I'm playing a bit of a game with him.
<Jordan_U> singlesun, Yes, for true transparency you need to be using a composite manager though
<cgssa> i came back
<enfo> to make it semitransparent install compiz
<tritium> Kalir: he's the same as cgssa
<crdlb> singlesun: the whole window or the background?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, that's okay - I've been giving myself an education in networking lately trying to get all my stuff working - so I'm interested.
<EADG> DiceyDays: As for the port not being reachable... not sure.
<jack-desktop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4233478&postcount=10 who knows what language that is, and understands it?
<cgssa> SEE HE DID PUT A BOMB
<Kalir> Huh.
<adelie43> anyone know how to make the network manager search for wireless networks?
<jack-desktop> programming language*
<Kalir> Anyway, I apologize for this.
<singlesun> Jordan_U, crdlb, i just need it slightly transparent so i can read the stuff i have typed underneath it from time to tiem
<Kalir> He's been bugging us at #uncyclopedia all day, and I'm just making the best of it.
<crdlb> singlesun: are you using compiz?
<Jordan_U> jack-desktop, It's bash
<sathehand> Not to push my question too much, but I would like to know if no one is answering because they don't know or if it isn't being answered because it is too busy in here...
<speeddemon8803> please quit booting people for vanity reasons, its retarded, i was trying to tell cg about a firewall but before i could hit enter you threw em out for being a new user?
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi - I've learned a lot, but I want to rip somebody's throat out right now.  ****ing university wifi is locked down with WPA2-Enterprise, TTLS, Dynamic-WEP,2nd stage PAP...
<Kalir> Anyway, thanks for understanding.
<singlesun> crdlb, compiz decided to die on me today... lol... was in here earlier.... my libs are corrupted...
<jack-desktop> Jordan_U, do you understand it and can write/use it?
<gnurph69> not to start a war or anything...but what are some of the better NNTP clients out there?  Evolution won't work for me.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, my apologies - and I thought my evdo modem was challenging...
<csatlose> hey guys, it's getting late, and I can't find what I'm looking for on google.  Anyone have any suggestions for original gutsy xorg.conf?
<adelie43> sathehand: I can say I didn't even see your question
<DiceyDays> EADG: Is there anything else I can do?
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: It's hard enough to get it to work with windows, and that's officially supported.  infinitely harder to get it to work with network-manager, esp. with its bugs
<crdlb> singlesun: well you need compiz, so join #compiz-fusion and I'll try to help
<singlesun> crdlb, i will be reinstalling shortly but was hoping there was some other way to setup transparency while i see if i can fix this
<Jordan_U> jack-desktop, Glancing over it it seems simple enough, I have to leave soon though
<sathehand> Adelie43, would it be okay if I re-post?
<tritium> csatlose: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg automatically saves a backup copy in /etc/X11.  Is that what you used?
<alex_r> singlesun: you can't get real transparency without compiz (or kwin in kde4).  you can get "fake" transparency, but it only shows the desktop
<sathehand> Be right back.
<Jordan_U> jack-desktop, It won't work with XGL BTW
<csatlose> tritium: I'm on a macbook and I changed xorg.conf to do tapping, but I don't like it.
<adelie43> sathehand: I know I don't mind
<enfo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enfo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enfo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<enfo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jack-desktop> Jordan_U, why not?
<Jordan_U> singlesun, Or xcompmgr
<tritium> csatlose: yes, but how did you change it?  Manually?
<enfo> that will regenerate a default xorg.conf
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, set up a crappy win box with a crossover cable :)
<tritium> enfo: no, it won't.  No need to repeat, either.
<speeddemon8803> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<enfo> sorry i mis-hit the enter
<Jordan_U> jack-desktop, The first line "export DISPLAY=:0" would need to be "export DISPLAY=:1" I think, but I havn't used XGL in a while
<csatlose> tritium: I changed it manually, backed it up, then messed up the original backup.
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi - my win box is win2k, and it can't connect to the WiFi since the program is xp+.  Hell, to have it connected I have to share the laptop connection wifi>wired!
<tritium> csatlose: oh, that's unfortunate.
<csatlose> enfo: thanks, I'll try that
<jack-desktop> Jordan_U, this is for compiz fusion, does that include XGL?
<tritium> csatlose: that won't restore the original.  It'll guide you through a re-configure.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, sounds truly evil. Maybe consider paid service? lol actually evdo is pretty cheap now.
<csatlose> tritium: THat's fine, I can deal with resolutions.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, and dsl too
<tritium> csatlose: good deal, then
<csatlose> tritium: enfo: thanks guys.
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: college dorm room, I have no choice
<enfo> i think it's always a good idea to back that file up somewhere else
<enfo> or have multiple copies of the original xorg.conf file
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, most cell providers can give you service for about 30.00 bucks a month now - through your cell.
<gnurph69> i need a gnome-based NNTP reader and evolution won't work.  Any suggestions?
<nemilar> I paste copies of my xorg.conf file up around my town
<sathehand> Adelie43, it looks like my question was answered in the Xubuntu channel without me noticing it. Although the answer left me with additional questions.
<nemilar> so I always know it's available
<tritium> gnurph69: what do you mean won't work?  It doesn't suit your taste?
<alex_r> Jewfro-Macabbi: unless I rent an apartment off-campus, and get a mile-long ethernet cable.... which would probably be easier if not cheaper.     $30/mo is high for a college student :P  and my phone doesn't support anyway
<Jordan_U> jack-desktop, Compiz Fusion can be used with XGL but XGL is not installed by default.
<nemilar> gnurph69: Pan is pretty popular
<Jordan_U> jack-desktop, I have to go now :(
<csatlose> enfo: thanks, I'm already reconfiguring.  will definitely save on an external drive too.
<jack-desktop> Jordan_U, ok, thanks for the help
<gnurph69> tritium:  the login wants to append the FQDN of the news server, and that's not the correct userID...and I can't get it to change.  Ergo, no work.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> alex_r, yeah that's true. I remember the bills...
<gnurph69> nemilar:  didn't see pan in synaptic.  can you point the way?
<tritium> gnurph69: oh, okay.  It works in general, but not for your case...
<gnurph69> tritium:  I have to assume so.  :)
 * scorphus got a blackout
<tritium> gnurph69: it does :)
<nemilar> gnurph69: I donno, the name of the package is just pan
<Darkmystere> simple queswtion how would i do more then 1 server in 1 X-Chat window?
<evan_> im having trouble getting extended ascii characters working
<alex_r> gnurph39, nemilar: do you mean perhaps libetpan11?
<gnurph69> tritium, nemilar:  ty.  i think i got it
<coach> hey whats up
<y> I'm looking for a theory... I've got LDAP working on a server and I can connect to it on client, but I can't get anything out of search results
<avis> Darkmystere, if you look at the xchat selection you can go to new then server tab
<Darkmystere> I dont have a X-chat thing on this version of x-chat..
<alex_r> ugh, LDAP.  I'm waiting for Hardy before touching that one >_<
<goldbond> where should i save shell scripts?
<enfo> IRC->connection->server?
<phuzion> I have flashplugin-nonfree installed, yet firefox says I need to install flash to play videos on youtube, how do I fix this?
<y> alex_r -- yep. I don't think its too bad. takes some reading, that's for sure. =)
<alex_r> y: It's not my ldap server :(
<jrib> !flash > phuzion (read the private message from ubotu)
<evan_> how do I get extended ascii working
<JohnLurner> How do I share a file using Deluge ?
<j_humphrey> whats a good, free iso burner for windows?
<bruenig> !bittorrent | JohnLurner
<ubotu> JohnLurner: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<JohnLurner> when I try it always asks for the directory to save to and then nothing happens
<alex_r> j_humphrey: I think Alcohol120% or something similar to that name is good
<JohnLurner> ok, how do I seed a file in any program ?
<JohnLurner> Nero will burn an ISO image
<phuzion> jrib, didn't work
<JohnLurner> and there are a ton of demo versions that will work well
<evan_> it can't be that hard of an issue to get ascii extended characters in gnome-terminal
<phuzion> even uninistalled and reinstalled, still didn't work
<norv> most will burn an ISO properly, few will grab one
<keith-> hey anyone know the default shortcut key for high contrast in compiz?
<JohnLurner> WinIso will make ISO images
<jrib> phuzion: what exactly did you do that did not work?
<phuzion> jrib, installed flashplugin-nonfree via apt-get
<jrib> phuzion: did you read all of what ubotu said?
<phuzion> and used the firefox plugin finder service after uninstalling
<norv> JohnLurner: I have not seen anything that beats dd_rescue for making iso images
<jrib> !flash | phuzion
<ubotu> phuzion: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<phuzion> jrib,yes
<jrib> phuzion: "The Flash  package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<norv> JohnLurner: there may be one, because it's in high demand in Windows with all the applications which just love to require discs to run
<phuzion> Yes, I read that
<jrib> phuzion: ok, did you do what is suggested there?
<JohnLurner> does anyone know how to seed a file in deluge ?
<galacticone> Hey Everyone no matter what I do I cannot connect to my wireless internet I dont know how to use this WPA Supplicant and the network manager isnt doing a damm thing, its connecting to other sources while I took it off of roaming mode
<norv> can one just repair the md5 to install the flash package? last I tried that was the error
 * CITguy says Goodnight
<phuzion> jrib, reading it now
<galacticone> how do you connect to a wpa enabled network?
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> you can try doing it manually
<[eW]DaRk|ubuntu> in terminal
<tkxue> how do i figure out what my dns server is?
<galacticone> how so I tried to edit the .conf and it was blank
<tritium> tkxue: they're listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<tkxue> i'm running ubuntu linux ... what comamnd do I type or what file tdo I look at to find out what my current dns servers are?
<ePax> What is playstation emulator?
<tkxue> got it; thanks
<czr> tkxue, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<galacticone> [eW]Dark|ubuntu what files do i edit?
<galacticone> anyone know what files i edit for the wpa wireless connection/
<galacticone> ?
<hotmonkeyluv> what is a 'fun' programming language that you could recommend?
<jomasecu> Hi.. having a problem with my installation. I get "1. FD 1.44MB System Type-(06)" and then nothing happens.
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: python
<ubuntuuserinneed> Excuse me, can anyone  tell me what is thiss mount point thing?
<tritium> galacticone: have you read the wiki pages on wireless?
<russ> czr just eavesdropping, but I tried that and the response I got was "nameserver  192.168.1.1" - does that mean my router is actually hosting a dns service?
<galacticone> tritium I have and found them useless
<alex_r> russ: probably
<czr> russ, if your router is 192.168.1.1, then yes.
<ubuntuuserinneed> I'm currently trying to install ubuntu and I selected to manually edit the partition.
<czr> russ, although it might just be a caching dns service, not a full blown DNS server like BIND for example.
<galacticone> tritium the files it says to edit come up as blanks for me
<russ> that's cool.
<tritium> galacticone: which file is blank?  Which URL are you trying to follow?
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: and why would you say that? is it a higher level one, does it have nice syntax, what?
<galacticone> tritium the god damm ubuntu wifi docs wpa page
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: yes to both
<tritium> galacticone: calm down, and please don't use foul language here
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: I see
<phuzion> jrib, so just install the .deb from http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466 ?
<galacticone> tritium Im terribly frustrated ubuntu has alot of problems
<jrib> phuzion: yes, that is one way
<phuzion> Alright, cool
<tritium> galacticone: you may be frustrated, but keep the channel family-friendly please
<tritium> galacticone: show me where you're having trouble.  Give me the URL, and the path to the file you're trying to edit.
<galacticone> tritium https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ubuntuuserinneed> anyone?
<galacticone> tritium /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<novato_br> how can I get record my desktop with mencoder?
<Creedence> hi all
<jomasecu> My computer gets stuck at the very beginning of the install. It says "1. FD 1.44MB System Type-(06)" and then nothing. I don't have a floppy drive.
<Creedence> quick q, does anyone know if there is a tool to sync offline files for ubuntu from a samba share? kinda like windows?
<tritium> galacticone: yes, I see there is an inconsistency with the wiki page and gutsy.  Have you tried first to use Network Manager to setup wpa?  It should "just work."
<galacticone> tritium it didnt just work at all
<galacticone> tritium it connected to another wireless network
<novato_br> how can I get to record my desktop with mencoder?
<galacticone> tritium the gnome netowkr manager is one of the worst programs ive seen, it reminds me alot of windows
<tritium> galacticone: so, NM is working.  That's a good start.
<tritium> galacticone: please just double-check that wpasupplicant is installed.
<ubuntuuserinneed> guys, they say that I should mount a partition on /, does this refer to the partition I want ubuntu to be installed on?
<czr> Creedence, rsync if you like command line
<galacticone> tritium how do i do that?
<tritium> galacticone: apt-cache policy wpasupplicant will list the installed version (if any)
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: Yes
<ubuntuuserinneed> thanks spdf
<Creedence> czer323, that's cool, but is there a tool to automate it? I am looking to have files synced with my home server on my laptop
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: / is the root file system
<evan_> How do I get ascii extended characters to show up in gnome-terminal???????
<galacticone> tritium its installed
<czr> Creedence, you can automate anything command line driven with a script
<Creedence> czr, true, but I am not quite at that level at the command line yet
<Creedence> czr, u know of anything GUI based?
<tritium> galacticone: okay, good.  So, when you attempt to connect, you choose your SSID?  Do you know that the router is configured properly?  (Perhaps another machine uses wpa with it successfully?)
<ubuntuuserinneed> guys, about the bootloader how do I ascertain that it's the correct device to install on?
<galacticone> tritium my windows machine connects to it great along with my mac
<czr> Creedence, I don't use GUI for that stuff, so no. But if you do 'apt-cache search synchronize', it should give you a list of packages that might be more of the kind that you're looking for
<evan_> I need ascii characters for working in the terminal
<evan_> -__-
<Creedence> czr, cool
<galacticone> tritium the windows machine is my dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Creedence> czr, thanks for your help! much appreciated
<tritium> galacticone: good.  So what happens when you setup NM to connect to it?
<evan_> you know this is dumb lol works perfectly fine in windows
<czr> Creedence, once you find a package that looks promising, use apt-cache show <packagename> to display more information about it
<galacticone> tritium it just doesnt work or stalls for a long period of time
<czr> Creedence, or you the graphical package manager, different front end, same database :-)
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: Are you installing to your primary HD?
<czr> you=use even.
<ubuntuuserinneed> spdf: thats exactly it, I'm not sure if this is the primary HD.
<tritium> galacticone: have you looked at logs in /var/log/?  /var/log/daemon.log is a good start
<galacticone> tritium basically its incredibly buggy
<ubuntuuserinneed> I mean, in the BIOS I set it to load this one first, and on the mobo its the first sata port
<tritium> galacticone: it works well for many people.
<ubuntuuserinneed> but it shows up as SCSI3 on ubuntu
<galacticone> tritium i wouldnt know what anything in those logs means
<ubuntuuserinneed> and sdb
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: If its set to load that one first, then its the primary, so that should be where grub is install
<tritium> galacticone: there may be some other underlying issue here in your case.
<scorphus> hello again. I get no window borders and titles, nor window list on the panel, look: http://img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/1/30/f_ubuntugutsym_42e884a.png How do I fix this?
<ubuntuuserinneed> spdf: would that be hd0? because I tried earlier and its not working...
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: Do you have another hd in there?
<ubuntuuserinneed> I have 3 HDDs on this pc
<galacticone> tritium my log is empty
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: Do you also boot windows?
<tritium> galacticone: which wireless chipset?
<ubuntuuserinneed> not for now, going to soon though.
<xMS_user> THANK YOU ALL FOR SAVING MY LIFE! GO UBUNTU!
<galacticone> tritium im using ndiswrapper for a ralink rt2570
<czer323> weird, someone else with a similar name to me.
<mazev> scorphus, are you using beryl or compiz?
<scorphus> mazev: no one of these
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: Is there much demand for python coders?
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: I don't know.
<y> I'm looking for a theory... I've got LDAP working on a server and I can connect to it on client, but I'm not getting consistent ldapsearch results from client/server
<jrib> scorphus: in "Appearance" preferences, you have "None" selected for effects?
<scorphus> mazev: there are some packages missing, when I do metacity --raplace it works
<czr> czer323, happens quite often to me too :-)
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: in what context?  ubuntu?  yes.  open source?  Job market?
<scorphus> jrib: yes
<j3s3r> Quick question, I am looking for a search engine that uses live people to search for u
<j3s3r> I know it exists any idea what the site is?
<jrib> !offtopic | j3s3r
<ubotu> j3s3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<czr> hotmonkeyluv, a lot of the more interesting environments (science/research) use python a lot
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: I'm just looking for a lingo that'll be fun to learn, easy to use, powerful, and in demand.
<klan-chuki-dialo> hola alguien me puede decir como uso mi escaner
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: I like science
<ubuntuuserinneed> spdf: hello?
<czr> hotmonkeyluv, although you should probably ask the question on #python instead
<tritium> !es | klan-chuki-dialo
<ubotu> klan-chuki-dialo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: don't we all?
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: Is there a good program for writing code in? I've used gedit once, seemed ok for bash scritps
<klan-chuki-dialo> ok
<galacticone> tritium is there anything else I can do??
<ubuntuuserinneed> spdf: I used to use windows, I encountered some problems that I cannot ascertain, so I'm trying to use ubuntu to see if the problems occur here too, and perhaps find if there are diagnostic tools for linux that can see what the problem is
<galacticone> tritium will wireless ever work for my laptop?
<scorphus> mazev, jrib: this is a gutsy server, and I needed to install graphical environment, so I just did "aptitude install gdm" and got this. Looks like there is some crucial package missing
<tritium> galacticone: you've already shown that it works (with another wireless network)
<lost_in_space> wireless works on my laptop
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: yes, there are several IDEs available.
<soldats> scorphus, a graphcal enviroment is the X windows enviroment
<evan_> k little  help here..
<galacticone> tritium well it is right now
<czr> scorphus, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop = full graphical environment
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: Just install grub to whichever you're booting first (in this case, the hd you installed to)... if its sdb, then its like (1,0)
<scorphus> soldats: right, you know what I mean
<spdf> ubuntuuserinneed: its likely*
<galacticone> tritium im speaking to you with it
<czr> scorphus, gdm is just the graphical login/display manager.
<soldats> scorphus, look at what czr wrote you
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: thanks for the tips, I'll ask in #python about the ide
<scorphus> czr: I don't need all of those extra 400+ packages, do I?
<Jangari> i have to search an entire server for a bunch of wav files all with "SDM" in their name, what's the syntax for ls to do that?
<tritium> galacticone: so, it definitely works.  wireless chipsets that require ndiswrapper are sometimes problematic
<czr> scorphus, if you're lazy, yes. if not, it's going to be painful :-)
<tritium> hotmonkeyluv: good luck
<scorphus> czr: I don't feel like I'm lazy
<scorphus> :)
<soldats> Jangari, locate *SDM*.wav
<czr> scorphus, you could try xubuntu-desktop instead
<mazev> scorphus, you probably don't need all those packages but it will save you time
<scorphus> just need some tips...
<ubuntuuserinneed> (1,0) ?
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: thanks!
<Jangari> soldats: can't I do it with ls -R?
<mazev> scorphus, most servers don't use gui
<galacticone> tritium Im looking at my logs and its showing Im not putting in the right wireless key
<soldats> Jangari, ls -R list all dirs recursivvely
<tritium> galacticone: ah, hopefully it's something simple like that!
<galacticone> tritium my wireless key is case sensitive how can I be sure Im adding it correctly?
<ubuntuuserinneed> partition #2 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as ext3 partition #1 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as swap <--- so what do I type into the advanced window?
<Jangari> or can't you specify substrings with ls?
<czr> Jangari, you might want to use 'find' instead. ls is not meant to search
<scorphus> mazev: yeah, correct. this was installed by xen-tools, and I imagine it uses a server distro. But I need gui to test my software (phpeclipse) on ubuntu, as many users report problems with it
<soldats> Jangari, not sure i use ls for basic stuff the right way to do it is with the locate command
<kapace> hello i can't see my ubuntu box's hostname, but ip works ok..
<tritium> galacticone: NM lets you view the key you enter.  There's a little radio button or check box for that.
<Jangari> okay, ta
<ubuntuuserinneed> I'm just not sure what device I should fill in.
<galacticone> ok thanks
<ubuntuuserinneed> I tried hd3 earlier(since scsi3) and I got a fatal error
<klan-chuki-dialo> como entro a ubuntu es
<tritium> klan-chuki-dialo: /join #ubuntu-es
<klan-chuki-dialo> graxs
<cvd> hey there, any know Why i when i logon in ubuntu i dont have internet?, but after doing this 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0' then i have internet
<Jangari> hmm, i'm just getting the same "no file or directory" error
<tritium> cvd: you evidently have it configured in /etc/network/interfaces, but don't have it listed as "auto"
<czr> Jangari, what are you trying to do?
<tritium> cvd: if you completely commented it out in /etc/network/interfaces, Network Manager should take care of it manually for you
<Jangari> search an entire server, 4TB odd, for a coupld of .wav files that begin with SDM, czr
<Jangari> viw ssh
<Jangari> via*
<czr> Jangari, have you external mounts on the server? (NFS, CIFS, etc?)
<Jangari> no, tunneling in
<czr> if not, find / -iname "sdm*wav"
<czr> and add 2> /dev/null to the end of that
<czr> since you're not interested in error messages
<cvd> i dont know what you are talking about
<czr> if you have a lot of file, it will take a long time JanC
<czr> sorry, Jangari.
<Jangari> meh, it's a powerful server, and it's only harvesting filenames, surely
<czr> Jangari, that command will cause each directory contents to be loaded from the disk(s)
<Jangari> "find /", can I begin it at a particular point? say "find /r0/d0/"?
<czr> Jangari, and directory contents are scattered around the disk area(s), so the disk will need to seek a lot -> takes long time.
<czr> Jangari, yes.
<czr> Jangari, it
<tritium> cvd: what part do you need more explanation for?
<czr> it's a very powerful tool.
<cvd> so how to make ubuntu do this automaticaly when i logon 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu provide no DEB program package for JaLingo? (http://sourceforge.net/projects/jalingo)
<tritium> cvd: I told you already
<czr> bullgard4, does debian provide a deb-package for it?
<cvd> let me check
<bullgard4> czr: Is that all that you can contribute to answer my question?
<hotmonkeyluv> tritium: hrm, it's saying i need to be identified to enter #python. what's that mean?
<soldats> hotmonkeyluv, register you nick
<czr> bullgard4, no.
<gupteshwar> hello all
<YeTr2> bullgard4: because there are hundreds of other softwares that other people one, and it's majority and popularity rule for which packages ubuntu decides to include in it's repos.
<Jangari> alright, " find /r0/d0/ *SDM*.wav" returned everything on the server
<Jangari> everything...
<hotmonkeyluv> soldats: with /msg nickserv?
<me> hello? Can anyone help me?
<ubuntuuserinneed> so (hd1,0) ?
<czr> Jangari, find /r0/d0 -iname "sdm*wav"
<dreamnid> !ask | me
<ubotu> me: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hotmonkeyluv> me is beyond help
<Jangari> iname, eh?
<tritium> !register | hotmonkeyluv
<ubotu> hotmonkeyluv: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<cvd> this is what i have: auto lo
<czr> Jangari, yes. that's a find "predicate" (search term).
<cvd> iface lo inet loopback
<cvd> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<cvd> provider ppp0
<cvd> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<cvd> auto e
<hotmonkeyluv> ohhhhhh
<FloodBot1> cvd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jangari> bon
<soldats> hotmonkeyluv, /msg nickserv register <password> <emailaddr>
<YeTr2> bullgard4: you are more than welcome to compile your own package for your own personal use using an application called checkinstall
<Jangari> so what does 'find' do without that iname option? search for everything?
<tritium> cvd: don't paste here
<gupteshwar> I was  using Fiesty and now upgraded my desktop to gutsy from that day i am facing problem of high cpu usage due to kacpid
<me> hey, I want to install ubuntu but my pc keep entering sleep mode =/
<cvd> its not to much
<tritium> cvd: yes, it is
<Jangari> me, are you on a liveCD?
<gupteshwar> I am not getting whats a problem?
<cvd> so i paste one line at time
<czr> Jangari, it interprets all parameters as the directory names where to start search from
<UnWorthy> so who has a few minutes and wouldn't mind answering a couple of questions about a dual boot?
<tritium> cvd: no, you won't
<czr> Jangari, and without any predicates (search terms) it will display names of everything it finds from those directories
<Flannel> !ask | UnWorthy
<cvd> so its already done.. its say auto
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<me> only my monitor enters sleep mode. My pc keep doing noises
<UnWorthy> ty
<Jangari> okay czr, so what i said earlier " find /r0/d0/ *SDM*.wav", will search for everything underneath /r0/d0, and then anything under "*SDM*.wav"?
<tritium> cvd: why do you have it listed at all?  Try commenting out all lines associated with eth0, and let Network Manager handle it for you.
<me> i downloaded the cd from de ubuntu site
<UnWorthy> !ask how to get ubuntu to run from ntldr or XP to run from grub
<me> 7.10 for amd 64
<czr> Jangari, yes, assuming the shell can find any names that fill that pattern. if the shell cannot, it will pass the parameter directly to find, which will think it's a dir name where to search from.
<cvd> i dont now its ubuntu i dont do anything
<dreamnid> lol, unworthy
<Flannel> UnWorthy: When you install Ubuntu (and GRUB with it) you'll have an entry for XP
<UnWorthy> really?
<UnWorthy> entry?
<czr> Jangari, in unix, it is the command shell that expands *? and other characters, before the program that you're starting even sees them.
<UnWorthy> whats this you speak of?
<Jangari> i.e., i ask it to search for everything inside the directory /r0/d0, which comprises about 3TB of space, that was silly of me'
<Flannel> UnWorthy: A selection at your GRUB menu.  So you can boot to XP or Ubuntu
<tritium> cvd: System -> Administration -> Network, and make sure the connection has roaming mode enabled
<hotmonkeyluv> yay! i'm now registered! I feel complete, my life now has meaning!!!
<czr> Jangari, if you want a list of everything, find /r0/d0 is your friend ;-)
<UnWorthy> well see when I installed ubuntu it killed my mbr
<cvd> its i check roaming the connection dont work
<JohnRobert> where can I find a list of different ubuntus like kubuntu, xubuntu etc..?
<Jangari> ha
<dreamnid> UnWorthy, if you installed xp first, then Ubuntu next, there will automatically be an option to boot XP from grub
<jetscreamer> Jangari: http://wooledge.org:8000/UsingFind
<bullgard4> YeTr2: Thank you for providing me that information.
<Jangari> pity it's about 100,000 lines ling
<Jangari> long*
<UnWorthy> when I tried to run XP from grub my hal was gone!
<UnWorthy> HAL WAS GONE
<Jangari> thanks jetscreamer
<Brinson> Someone asked about dual booting. You should check out Wubi. Wubi-Installer.org Like 2 or 3 clicks from inside windows and you have a dual boot scenario.
<me> jangari, do you know how to solve this sleep monitor problem?
<UnWorthy> 2 or 3 clicks
<Jangari> run the liveCD, me
<me> how
<me> ?
<Jangari> that's the only way to install
<cvd> brb
<musikgoat> anyone else having flakey internet?
<Brinson> Something like that. Less than 10 me thinks.
<hotmonkeyluv> JohnRobert: ubuntu.com
<me> i boot the cd
<Jangari> put it in the cd drive and restart, by default a bootable cd will be the first device to boot
<dreamnid> me: sorry, are you saying that you can't see anything when you try to boot off the live cd?
<kapace> anyone got WINS working on ubuntu?
<kapace> or how i can restart it
<Jangari> oh, you have booted?
<me> i did it
<kapace> i have winbind
<me> yeap
<UnWorthy> I don't want to run "wubi" I want to run UU 1.6
<Jangari> so you're on ubuntu now?
<ubuntuuserinneed> does anyone know why my RAM shows up as 1004MB and not 1024MB in the system monitor?
<me> nope, on xp
<UnWorthy> my problem was grub killed my hal.dll
<UnWorthy> how do I stop it from doing that?
<musikgoat> ubuntuuserinneed: video card could be using memory
<me> getting information to boot again and install ubuntu
<dreamnid> me: Okay, so it sounds like Ubuntu isn't detecting your monitor resolution correclty
<Jangari> me, do you want to install ubuntu?
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, probably you have an integrated video on your motherboard and BIOS has reserved some memory for that
<Jangari> do you want to keep your xp stuff?
<ubuntuuserinneed> musikgoat: I have a dedicated video card.
<ubuntuuserinneed> err
<ubuntuuserinneed> musikgoat/czr
<me> dreamnid: how do I solve this oO?
<UnWorthy> how do I not get grub to kill my hal.dll?
<me> jangari: don't have to. Its a new pc, not much stuff here
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, what does 'free' say about total Mem? (just the one number)
<UnWorthy> anyone?
<UnWorthy> how do I not get grub to kill my hal.dll?
<tritium> !repeat | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> UnWorthy: GRUB literally can't kill hal.dll, it doesn't touch anything except the MBR
<UnWorthy> so how was my hal.dll missing after the install and fixmbr and fixboot didn't work?
<oboy03> hi
<oboy03> can anyone help me
<me> dreamnid: if i lower the resolution, the installation will proceed?
<Jangari> oh, i see, when you boot from liveCD the monitor keeps blacking out? i probably won't be able to help you
<cvd> aparently its working, tritium
<oboy03> i've installed mirc on wine
<cvd> :-)
<tritium> cvd: good
<dreamnid> me: ah... how do you plan to lower the resolution?
<me> jangari: thanks for the good will anyway =]
<ubuntuuserinneed> czr: under total?
<oboy03> I've deleted the mirc but it is still there on the programs tab
<ubuntuuserinneed>  1028412
<me> dreamnid: i'll try that out
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, yes. Mem - row, Total column.
<Jack_Sparrow> me: You can F6 and make some changes there
<Jangari> me, how long before your screen 'sleeps'?
<UnWorthy> so my hal.dll just vanished? and it had nothing to do with ubuntu?
<dreamnid> me: I mean, when you boot it, does it let you choose the resolution?
<dreamnid> me: unless you're talking about changing it in XP, which won't help
<tritium> UnWorthy: it has nothing to do with grub, most certainly.
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, that looks quite normal. some of the low memory cannot be reclaimed and some memory is reserved by the BIOS for various tables it builds on boot
<ubuntuuserinneed> czr: thing is that I have 1024MB of RAM. 2x512 sticks
<UnWorthy> what could cause it?
<musikgoat> UnWorthy: could you have two locations that have a windows install?
<UnWorthy> no just 1
<me> jangari:as soon as i press "enter" in "install ubuntu" ((first option))
<ubuntuuserinneed> and it shows up in windows...
<ubuntuuserinneed> hmm?
<UnWorthy> I installed ubuntu on my 2nd HD
<UnWorthy> 2nd part on the 2nd HD
<me> jangari: and if i press "install with updates" to
<me> too*
<ubuntuuserinneed> low memory? mem reserved by bios...
<ubuntuuserinneed> odd
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, if you want really accurate picture, use dmidecode
<UnWorthy> lol heres a good question which should I install windows vista ultimate or ubuntu ultimate 1.6? hehe
<oboy03> i've uninstall mirc on wine, but the mirc tab on programs is still there how can i remove it
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, it can show you how many sticks you have, and all kinds of low level info IF you really want to see it (run with sudo)
<cvd> any site to download usplashs?
<me> dreamnid: yes, on the boot i can set the resolution. gonna put 640x 480 or lower oO
<dreamnid> me: ok, good luck :-)
<Flannel> UnWorthy: You used ubuntu ultimate?  That could be the reason.  Who knows.  Get an official version of ubuntu and try that.  Of course, it won't bring back a missing file.
<crdlb> UnWorthy: you do not want "ubuntu ultimate"
<me> dreamnid: thx =D
<Jack_Sparrow> oboy03: How did you remove it?  Uninstall or just delete it.  #Winehq has answers for most wine issues
<UnWorthy> no this was was ubuntu fiesty fawn
<UnWorthy> whats wrong with ultimate??
<me> jandari: any more clues, jandari? =]
<crdlb> !ultimate | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<__bb> someone can help me make a router using firehol?
<Flannel> UnWorthy: It's a hackjob on the real Ubuntu
<crdlb> it's not actually an ubuntu project
<oboy03> i just deleted it
<oboy03> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jangari> sorry me, i ain't got nothin'
<UnWorthy> so I wouldn't have a problem installing all the apps thats come with ultimate?
<UnWorthy> on gusty or feisty?
<me> jangari: that's ok =] wish me luck
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, the memory that linux can use is limited by what the BIOS will tell it when the kernel starts. instead of lying like windows, most linux tools just report the size of the "really useable memory".
<me> and thanks, jangari and dreamnid =]
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, so what you're seeing is quite normal.
<Jack_Sparrow> UnWorthy: Sure you would have trouble if they had to change repos to get them into their version
<UnWorthy> repos?
<UnWorthy> sry linux n00b here...
<UnWorthy> *nix as my brother calls it
<ubuntuuserinneed> czr: I see...
<tritium> !repos > UnWorthy
<UnWorthy> I'm interested in taking my linux+ after my A+ and net+
<czr> ubuntuuserinneed, did you try 'sudo dmidecode' yet?
<ubuntuuserinneed> I did
<ubuntuuserinneed> showed me something like A0 and A1
<UnWorthy> thanks tritium
<UnWorthy> lol
<Mr__> anybody here still?
<dreamnid> UnWorthy: You'll learn to love the repos :-P
<UnWorthy> thats from spiderman 2
<elninja> UnWorthy, if you had the Ubuntu installer resize a Windows partition without defragging it first, then it might have lost/corrupted hal.dll (or other files)
<ubuntuuserinneed> Btw, I wana know if its possible to get my multimedia keys working in Amarok
<tritium> UnWorthy: no, it's really not
<UnWorthy> yeah it recommended drfraging...
<UnWorthy> maybe I should listen...
<Mr__> whats the off topic channel again
<Mr__> ?
<UnWorthy> they make it sound so optional!!
<UnWorthy> :P
<ubuntuuserinneed> (also reinstalling ubuntu now since it kept screwing up after a while.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<tritium> !enter | UnWorthy
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<czr> Mr__, add '-offtopic' to the channel name :-)
<dreamnid> !offtopic | Mr__
<ubotu> Mr__: please see above
<Mr__> #ubuntu-offtopic
<UnWorthy> damn this bot doesn't like me
<tritium> UnWorthy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritium (It's *not* from SpiderMan 2)
<UnWorthy> so is it too much trouble to try and get ntldr to load ubuntu?
<UnWorthy> should I just use grub?
<UnWorthy> sry tritium
<ubuntuuserinneed> whats ntldr?
<Cpudan80> Just use GRUB
<czr> UnWorthy, there's a small GUI program for windows that did that. let me google
<dreamnid> NTloader
<UnWorthy> NTLoader
<czr> if you really absolutely are too scared of replacing the windows MBR with the GRUB one
<UnWorthy> k thanks czr
<oboy03> where can i find the wine folder?
<Flannel> UnWorthy: GRUB is much easier.  Especially with Ubuntu updates.  And GRUB boots windows just as well as NTLDR
<Cpudan80> ubuntuuserinneed: Windows XP's silly little bootloader
<UnWorthy> yeah it just that damn hal.dll problem...
<ploom> UnWorthy, ntldr is boot loader with its own quirks
<UnWorthy> happen my first time trying to dual with ubuntu...
<czr> well, ntldr can be used to chainload grub
<Flannel> UnWorthy: Thats independant of GRUB.  Somehow you lost that file.
<Elda> Quick question.... is there any program like the Network Manager applet in Gnome for KDE?  Because for some reason, when using KDE even though it finds my network it wont allow me to connect to it
<ubuntuuserinneed> Cpudan80: the insane one that didn't allow me to dual boot if I installed windows afterward you mean.
<UnWorthy> well
<Elda> But I want to switch from Gnome to KDE
<UnWorthy> let me show you this...
<Cpudan80> ubuntuuserinneed: Something like that
<ploom> UnWorthy, its propably easier to go with Grub
<UnWorthy> http://www.matthewjmiller.net/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<elninja> UnWorthy, I find it easiest to partition the drive with an Ubuntu liveCD, then install Windows on it's partition, afterwards install Ubuntu on it's partition(s).
<UnWorthy> this is where I got my dual boot info from...
<ubuntuuserinneed> hope it installs properly this time
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ploom> UnWorthy, and you can always reset the mbr by fdisk later in case you need
<Elda> heyll no
<Elda> I would never used dial up, lol
<UnWorthy> yeah I tried fixboot
<Elda> WIreless network ftw
<ubuntuuserinneed> DSL is dial up too :(
<Elda> Cable
<czr> UnWorthy, sry, can't recall it's name. been something like 5 years since I last mentioned it to someone.. autoboot, bootauto or smt or other like that :-)
<Elda> Not dialup ;)
<UnWorthy> and tried expanding the hal.dl_ into hal.dll from my xp pro disk...but got frustrated
<UnWorthy> it's ok czr
<UnWorthy> I'll look it up whats it do again? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Elda: The point is.. that you can disable knetwork manager.... and still have internet..
<UnWorthy> I just formated...
<czr> UnWorthy, it's a small GUI program that will setup your boot.ini to support chainloading other boot managers
<czr> UnWorthy, a windows program that is.
<Elda> how would I bring my network list up then?
<czr> you can also do it manually, but it's quite painful
<Elda> I need to bring it up, select my network and enter the password
<UnWorthy> kk, so should I install feisty fawn or gutsy?
<WGGMk> Im having trouble starting DansGuardian on my Gutsy Gibbon Server (amd64) can anyone assist me in troubleshooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> Elda: You can get better answers to kde questions in #Kubuntu
<Elda> kk, thanks :)
<ubuntuuserinneed> lets hope the installer doesn't screw up now
<ploom> UnWorthy, its up to you whether you're interested in the latest and greatest or just look for the three years of support (the LTS thingy)
<UnWorthy> and what are the order of ops for my install...I have XP on c:\ and I want to install ubuntu to the 2nd partition of my d:
<ubuntuuserinneed> YAY NO FATAL ERROR
<ploom> UnWorthy, usually sooner or later you upgrade anyway
<UnWorthy> well I'm really interested in beryl and compiz
<scoundrel> hi, guys
<UnWorthy> can someone point me to a good faq for my situation...
<tritium> UnWorthy: they've merged into one project: compiz-fusion
<soneil> UnWorthy: the "missing hal.dll" message is really misleading.  it usually means your partition layout has changed enough that boot.ini isn't pointing to the right place anymore.  hal.dll is "missing" because boot.ini sent it looking on the wrong partition.
<soneil> nothing's broken.  just confused.
<Flannel> UnWorthy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<UnWorthy> yeah
<UnWorthy> ah thats vista...
<UnWorthy> eww
<scoundrel> few weeks go we've started moving some of our servers from rhel4 to ubuntu server (7.10)...
<xGeek> Missing hal.dll can be easily fixed from the restore console.
<xGeek> Search for it on the MS site.
<UnWorthy> fixmbr?
<scoundrel> during this week three servers crashed
<xGeek> hal.dll has nothing to do with your MBR
<czr> scoundrel, what HW?
<xGeek> it's getting past the MBR or you wouldn't be seeing that error
<tritium> UnWorthy: please remember the !enter reminder
<scoundrel> all of them with the same problem - processes started invoking OOM-killer and server was down.
<UnWorthy> sry, why would ubuntu kill hal.dll?
<scoundrel> czr:  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5420, 12-16GB RAM
<tritium> UnWorthy: we already explained: It *didn't* kill hal.dll
<xGeek> I don't think ubuntu had anything to do with it.
<UnWorthy> well it was grub or ubuntu
<xGeek> I have customers with the mysterious hal.dll problem all the time with one partition and no ubuntu.
<tritium> UnWorthy: no, it was neither
<UnWorthy> because it goes from fine to shit in seconds
<UnWorthy> sry language...
<tritium> !language | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<czr> scoundrel, hmm. you're using the correct kernel for that amount of mem?
<czr> scoundrel, i.e., does 'free' see all of the mem on those systems?
<co_gokil> GTFYGYGYGYGY
<UnWorthy> Current System Configuration —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<UnWorthy> Operating System: Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 up for 1 days, 7 hours, 28 minutes 30 seconds
<UnWorthy> CPU/RAM: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz with Currently 464 of 2048MB in use which is 22.66%
<UnWorthy> Storage System: n/a Internet Connection: n/a
<UnWorthy> Display System: 512MB Radeon X1650 Series (Omega 3.8.442) using a Plug and Play monitor at 1280 by 1024 32bit color 60Hz refresh
<scoundrel> czr: 2.6.22-14-server, it sees all memory we have (PAE)
<FloodBot1> UnWorthy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: this would NOT be a Ubuntu (or Linux for that matter) issue. I have had "hal.dll" mysteriously vanish within Virtual Machines, several times
<cvd> linuxchick?
<co_gokil> WE
<czr> scoundrel, ok. have you tracked whether there's a single process/program that is responsible for the OOM or the memory leak is on the kernel side?
<UnWorthy> really? just vanish?
<co_gokil> TAI
<co_gokil> ANJING
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: well its a bit more complex then that,
<UnWorthy> well then I'll install ubuntu right now...but first I'm going to read that fixmbr on ms' site
<UnWorthy> how so WGGMK? thats what seemed to happen to mine...
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: in my case, it was adding/removing software/hardware to the Virtual Machine.. My hardware configuration might have changed to fubar the installation.. This would be a windows specific issue though.
<czr> scoundrel, sry, have to run (to office), hope you find a solution to the problem though. you might ask official ubuntu support?
<me> jangari?
<scoundrel> czr: I have logs here but wan't able to log in to the server to check things out. Anyways, on a 12gb machine one process simply could not saturate all memory.
<UnWorthy> what version of VMware do you use?
<me> dreamnid?
<UnWorthy> or do you use something other than vmware?
<czr> scoundrel, agreed, especially since you have PAE (32-bit)
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: VMWare Server (the newest I suppose)
<czr> scoundrel, and processes are still limited to 4GiB each with PAE.
<UnWorthy> is it better than infastruture?
<czr> scoundrel, I was thinking more of a longer term historical data collection/graphing about different processes and how memory usage evolves (ala rrdtool)
<Jangari> me?
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: regardless of what "caused" the problem (that you will have to narrow down yourself) the fix is to use the Windows disc to either repair or restore
<czr> UnWorthy, join #vmware
<xGeek> Why do you think that hal.dll has something to do with the MBR? I'm not following that part.
<UnWorthy> well I'ma retard
<scoundrel> czr: this is what I'm doing now - setting up monitoring of memory, cpu, etc for all these boxes
<UnWorthy> thats why it has something to do with it
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: as far as the differences, I cant help you out, Ive only used Workstation & Server.. Like czr: said, you'll get more info out of #vmware
<UnWorthy> kk thanks
<Shuggle> I'm trying to find more information about a problem a friend had when he tried to install ubuntu. He chose the guided installation to resize his existing windows partition. The installer removed his windows vista partition and installed using all the space. When it was finished, his computer would not boot, as if the boot loader had not been installed. Why would it do that?
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: the MBR would not effect hal.dll (Hardware Abstraction Layer)
<UnWorthy> I know hal.dll doesn't have anything to do with the MBR but I was reading somewhere that a fixmbr would help...
<czr> scoundrel, good luck, that's what I'd start doing as well (dmesg not showing anything interesting probably either). you might also take a look at slabinfo and the kernel memory usage stuff. it could be a kernel memory leak as well.
<tritium> Shuggle: which is it?  If he choise the resize, it wouldn't remove the existing partition.
<czr> scoundrel, but I'll have to afk, so hope you find the culprit
<UnWorthy> but now that I thinka bout it...maybe was fixin another problem...
<xGeek>     |         "R(#MF `<      "!!~     ~<9XN#$$XX<:      |
<xGeek>     |          "%/9" x~       :L       XH?R?M$$$x%      |
<xGeek> oops. sorry.
<Orion1357> Hi.  Using Synaptic, I removed Evolution.  Now when I log in, I get a blank screen.  Can this be fixed without having to reinstall ubuntu all over again.
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: i dont see how it would... if your missing hal.dll your missing hal.dll.. fixing a Master Boot Record does nothing but effect a boot record.
<fragged_> UnWorthy, I dont know where I read it but I've heard that hal.dll is an issue with certain distros, from what I can recall try just copying the hal.dll from the windows CD back to C:/Windows/(system32? Idk)
<xGeek> UnWorthy: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314477
<soneil> WGGMk: it's just because his partiton map has changed, boot.ini is out of date.  he just needs to start the recovery console, remove boot.ini, and bootcfg /rebuild.  it's nothing to do with ubuntu.   he just happens to have changed partitions in the process
<xGeek> UnWorthy: Method 2 on that page almost always works.
<Shuggle> tritium: He chose to resize since he specifically needed his windows installation. The installer then acted as if he chose to delete all data on the disk and then didnt install grub
<WGGMk> soneil: as I said in one of my previous messages.. Linux (or any other OS) that is on a separate partition wouldnt effect each other
<tritium> Shuggle: he must have made a mistake in his choice.  The installer doesn't do that.
<WGGMk> soneil: as far as the boot.ini being out of date. your prolly right about that
<eahls> is there a way to install ubuntu without burning it to a cd ? The cd drive on my laptop is broken and I have windows.
<xGeek> WGGMk: resizing and/or moving the parition will cause the boot.ini partition path to not be set correct causing the "missing hal.dll" error
<WGGMk> eahls: you can install it to a USB stick and boot from USB or you can order FREE CD's from ubuntu.com
<soneil> WGGMk: yeah, it's not one OS affecting the other.  it's just windows freaking out because the disk layout has changed.  it's world has disappeared from beneath it's feet.  and it doesn't like that
<xGeek> I need to invest in a usb extension or actually do something and connect the front ports on my computer.
<eahls> ok thanks, im going to try getting to load off my usb drive
<WGGMk> soneil: xGeek: if im not mistaken, a similar thing happens with other hardware components in Windows as well correct?
<Orion1357> Well, if you are all busy with another topic, I'll come back another time.  But I'll ask one more time: Using Synaptic, I removed Evolution.  Now when I log in, I get a blank screen.  Can this be fixed without having to reinstall ubuntu all over again?
<fragged_> mmm guys I'm playing around with OpenGL via PyGame and on feisty I couldnt get the text to draw from this example http://www.disruption.ca/gutil/example3/example3b.html to work, after a clean install of the latest Ubuntu distro all works fine, does anybody know which package was not functioning correctly? I'd like to know as I have a gentoo system that also has the same problem and a complete update of the system might take days
<fragged_> :E
<WGGMk> Orion1257: what else besides Evolution was removed?
<Orion1357> I just removed packages that referenced Evolution, so it was more than one package.  But I don't remember which ones.
<xGeek> WGGMk: I suppose. Not sure what you mean by hardware though.
<WGGMk> xGeek: well I know if there's too many changes to the hardware config you have to re-activate windows sometimes
<Shuggle> tritium: That's the first thing that I thought. With my experience, I had no problem configuring both of my system as dual boot. I was wondering if this might be some sort of bug that I would need to guard for when attempting another set up on his system. (he still wants ubuntu, if he can get it without losing all his data.. again)
<Orion1357> I just got this bad feeling that Gnome was using something I removed.
<xGeek> WGGMk: That's WGA. A completely different monster.
<xGeek> WGGMk: Windows is not a nice OS to work with.
<WGGMk> Orion1357: thats not a very good way to uninstall an application (for future reference)
<fragged_> Shuggle, if in doubt back up the entire hard drive (if your anything like me or most of my geek friends, having ~250gb of free space is not rare)
<WGGMk> xGeek: ahh.. havent used windows (other then a coaster) for some times
<Orion1357> Thanks.  But I guess I'm still in learning mode here.
<WGGMk> *time
<neo> anyone here??
<xGeek> WGGMk: I make a lot of money fixing very simple stuff on windows machines.
<Orion1357> If the bad news is I must do a total reinstall, just say so.
<xGeek> WGGMk: can also be a hassle too though.
<loltto> on the http://www.ubuntu.com/ site when downloading whats the part about the alternate ""LIVE"" desktop CD all about
<fragged_> no neo all 1135 of the members are away
<Shuggle> fragged_: fortunately, he has complete backups all the way through monday afternoon
<neo> hehe,this is the first time i use IRC!:)
<WGGMk> Orion1357: every starts somewhere.. the quick solution would be to hit CTRL+ALT+F1 (which will bring you to a command line) log in.. shutdown gnome ("sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop") and reinstall Evolution (need help with package name)
<neo> Thanks fragged
<WGGMk> xGeek: I deal with enough Windows at work.. 2003 server's crashing every other week..
<Orion1357> Tried that.   "sudo apt-get install evolution"
<UnWorthy> yeah if you take your ram out and put it back in you can to reactivate windows...
<Orion1357> But I got an error
<fragged_> loltto, 'live' cds are cds that run entirely off the CD there does not need to be any data transferred to or from the hard drive... they are generally slow and jolty, like when the CD spins down and you run a program it can take a while for it to load
<UnWorthy> have to*
<WGGMk> Orion1357: which was?
<xGeek> WGGMk: I know this is cliche, but I tell all my clients to reboot their 2k3 servers every friday.
<Orion1357> "could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<WGGMk> xGeek: lol.. do you have RDP5 login's at all? ever get that "resource or domain not available"??
<UnWorthy> you guys are the uber g33ks <3 you talk you do ubuntu tech support for fun <4
<fragged_> WGGMk, I work somewhere with Windows 2k3 servers and they seem relatively stable unless you can blame them from power outages caused by crappy lines...
<loltto> fragged_>can a live cd have the option of installing to hard drive or just runs of cdrom???
<xGeek> WGGMk: no but I get disconnected a lot.
<soneil> fragged_: servers without UPSes is just silly
<WGGMk> Orion1357: I assume your on a different machine? is the ubuntu machine connected? try pinging google? sudo apt-get update first then try again
<fragged_> loltto, some do, some tell you they do and dont, and some just dont, unsure about Ubuntu
<xGeek> WGGMk: "protocol error" I still haven't figured that one out.
<Orion1357> No.  On same machine.  Have a XP/Ubuntu dual boot.
<fragged_> soneil, 20 servers, not enough UPS to last out an entire weekend (and THAT would be just silly)
<UnWorthy> so can someone do me a huge favor....find the ms support that talks about fixing hal.dll errors....WGGMk....
<WGGMk> fragged_: this would be open to debate.. i work at a VERY large distribution center.. and those servers process a LOT of date.. which anyone can tell you Windows is particularly bad at data processing
<Orion1357> Maybe the server was down temporarily?
<UnWorthy> since it's soooo easy
<xGeek> UnWorthy: I sent you a link to the fix earlier.
<soneil> fragged_: just expensive in that case
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: as i can give you advice, im not going to do legwork for you. several people have given you solutions.. sorry if this sounds harsh
<UnWorthy> sry could I have it again?
<tritium> UnWorthy: this channel is for ubuntu support.  PLease see ##windows for your request.
<fragged_> WGGMk, Dont get me wrong, I'm not saying that windows is the best software for all tasks, but usually crappy programs are the cause to an unstable server, both in windows and *nix
<UnWorthy> thank tritium....sry
<WGGMk> xGeek: im not really sure how Windows can get away with leaving error's vauge and general as they do
<fragged_> UnWorthy, or google, you know, if you KNOW how to google
<WGGMk> fragged_: im with you on that one.. and we do have some "crappy" software
<xGeek> WGGMk: For one error microsoft.com normally has 3 - 6 'solutions'
<WGGMk> fragged_: but software crashing and the entire OS locking up are different issues
<xGeek> WGGMk: sometimes none of which work
<fragged_> WGGMk, the entire system locking up can be caused by drivers, or just bad hardware, I've seen windows systems run for months
<WGGMk> xGeek: by any chance, have you taken any MS's courses.. inparticular the MSCA course? i nearled laughed when they were teaching it
<Shuggle> is there a good program to make those restore cds that come with new computers, but for linux?
<xGeek> WGGMk: I took A+ and I'm working on my bachelors. I think I'm going to skip MS and go for my CCNA.
<Shuggle> err... can I make restore cds for linux/raw partitions?
<UnWorthy> http://support.etechnologyit.net/Customer/KBArticle.aspx?articleid=25
<WGGMk> xGeek: i dont get how MS says this is the way it WILL work.. when you can have millions of different combinations of hardware that can radically change the environment so it DOESNT work MS's way
<UnWorthy> who thinks this hal.dll fix is correct?
<UnWorthy> on that link
<WGGMk> xGeek: i would recommend CCNA over any MS course.. if you happen to get Security+ and Network+ cert's.. they will be highly respected over any MS cert
<thirso> I'm trying to "auto-mount" my windows network shared folder with samba by adding this line to fstab: //main/music     /media/music        cifs   auto,credentials=/home/thirso/.smbpasswd,workgroup=MSHOME,gid=smb,uid=1000,file_mode=700,dir_mode=700,rw       0       0 . But i keep getting this error message: WARNING: 'file_mode' not expressed in octal.
<WGGMk> xGeek: add Server+ in there
<xGeek> WGGMk: Agreed. I would prefer not the be stuck in a windows environment later on in life.
<UnWorthy> xGeek I'm taking a college class for my A+ and Net+ :)
<UnWorthy> half way through A+
<WGGMk> fragged_: i have a home server running Linux amd64 that needed to be restarted because my ISP dropped out.. figure that one out
<xGeek> WGGMk: I'm currently the IT manager for a small firm that runs nothing but apple. It has definitely been a much nicer experience than some of my 2k3 server clients.
<WGGMk> xGeek: ok, that concludes our conversation.. i have a bane for Apple's
<UnWorthy> •xGeek• how much experience did you put on your resume?
<UnWorthy> just the A+?
<xGeek> WGGMk: haha.. I don't like apples. I deal with them because they make me money.
<xGeek> WGGMk: They are over priced. However, being based on BSD and from experience I think they run much cleaner than any MS OS.
<ta1> How do I go about recompiling a kernel with an additional module(ieee1394)?  Is there somewhere that has a good tutorial?
<WGGMk> xGeek: i deal with them because Apple says we have to deal with them.. they are nice.. run smooth.. i cry at compatibily with others.. and lets face it.. Apple's a bit behind the times as far as software updates (bleeding edge rather)
<xGeek> WGGMk: very much so.
<ploom> xGeek, I agree that least no anti-virus or too much malware
<naitse> alojasss
<naitse> una preguntonta
<xGeek> WGGMk: in my opinion apple doesn't sell software. they are a hardware vendor who happens to have a proprietary OS.
<UnWorthy> •xGeek• you sound like your doing alright for just an A+
<naitse> instale los drivers de nvidia en ubuntu 7.10
<naitse> y ahora la pantalla es como que esta mas grande el desktop que el monitor :P
<WGGMk> xGeek: if they went open source.. i think MS would be in serious trouble
<xGeek> UnWorthy: I put all of my freelance work on my resume and have lots of good local business references.
<fragged_> WGGMk, I dont understand why your telling me to figure it out? I'd assume it'd be an issue with the network, be that software or hardware, being so vague doesnt help, and the fact that I'm relatively new to linux (one year) doesnt make me a know all. What I do know is that I'm sick of these blatant fanboy attacks on other operating systems, sure most people here probbably prefer a linux environment, and mac users enjoy theres, bu
<fragged_> t windows (bar vista) is actually pretty good at most basic tasks, and is also easier for small businesses where nobody has a clue about linux (if even heard of it before).
<naitse> y para llegar a los lados es como que corro la pantalla con el mouse
<Darkmystere> I cant get VMware Workstation to run...
<UnWorthy> ahh very good...see I have no experience....experience is...it
<Darkmystere> ...Could some 1 help me i cant get VMware Workstation to Run?
<dreamnid> !es | naitse
<ubotu> naitse: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<WGGMk> fragged_: will all respect, im not a fanboy. I HAVE to deal with several different OS's on daily bases.. and FROM MY EXPERIENCES with them, being workstation or server or thin client. Ive had more trouble with Windows then any other OS out there
<xGeek> fragged_: I don't consider myself a fanboy at all. However the flaw in your argument is this: small business need to do very simple tasks such as send email and use office applications. Linux or X whether it be KDE or Gnome has the ability to put icons on the desktop the same as windows. I don't see the difference.
<thirso> naitse: nvidia-settings
<fragged_> Darkmystere, I'm sure VMWare's webpage has support, or just being more descriptive might help ;)
<UnWorthy> anyone read that funny article about that linux guy going into a best buy and putting the liveCD of ultimate on one of the displays and all the geeksquad guys gather around in awe...
<ploom> WGGMk, MS won't be in trouble too much - the last thing theyll do would be reinventing some special form of open source'ry too
<ploom> WGGMk, actually they already have the license texts available - google for Microsoft Open Source ;-)
<xGeek> Small business applications are the same basically across all platforms.
<Darkmystere> fragged_: Well i tried running in terminal it waits a free seconds asks for pass (using gksudo) And then it returns command prompt leaving me with no window..
<UnWorthy> http://support.etechnologyit.net/Customer/KBArticle.aspx?articleid=25
<WGGMk> ploom: i was referring to Apple going Open Source
<fragged_> xGeek, the difference in many areas is still the lack of support, where I'm working now we have discussed running linux, but as I am only a temp, and the only one with a clue (and not an extensive one) about the OS and how stuff works both in house and likely in-town, it'd be hard to get any support once I'm gone,
<UnWorthy> someone goto that link and tell me if thats the way to fix the hal.dll?
<ploom> WGGMk, and I was refferring to MS being in trouble (not)
<UnWorthy> read it!
<UnWorthy> In RARE cases this may not solve the problem. When this happens you have 3 choices.<
<UnWorthy> 1. Copy the hal.dll file from another system to C:\windows\system32
<UnWorthy> 2. Perform a repair installation of Windows XP
<UnWorthy> 3. Format and Reinstall Windows XP onto the system
<FloodBot1> UnWorthy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unagi_> anyone know what kdes default battery applet is called?
<WGGMk> fragged_: your adding another element to the equation though. support....
<UnWorthy> option number 3 was the only options...after installing ubuntu!
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: why dont you try the solution that is presented yourself to see if it works????
<UnWorthy> I did
<ploom> fragged_, last time for you to train an apprentice
<UnWorthy> it didn't work...expanding the hal.dl_ to c:\windows\system32\hal.dll DID NOT WORK
<UnWorthy> one of the "rare cases"
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: then put the Windows CD and repair the OS.. its an option
<UnWorthy> so what then? if it's a "rare case"
<naitse> Hi, need little help
<UnWorthy> I did not recieve that option
<fragged_> WGGMk, dont get me wrong, I would avoid using a windows network long term as a preference but as far as the original argument went, you think M$ is crap because of instabilities? the server editions in particular are relatively good at core stability but it also comes down to drivers which are to do with the venedor anyway
<UnWorthy> I got reinstall
<Greevous> anyone know what app is used to play system sounds? As in running a command to play a specific sound
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: have you heard of the term PEBKAC?
<UnWorthy> no I have not
<UnWorthy> please enlighten me
<naitse> my desktop is more big than the monitor screen... and i must use the mouse to see the edges :S
<UnWorthy> more big?
<UnWorthy> or bigger?
<fragged_> naitse, nvidia-settings, or set the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: I would suggest you re-read (carefully) the solution. then research on how you can "repair" your operating system
<UnWorthy> yeah...yeah it's bigger
<ploom> UnWorthy, well - you still have your partitions? Can you see the other files in your windows partition??
<naitse> i installed the nvidia video driver
<naitse> yhea bigger
<Darkmystere> Ok,now im getting somewhere its saying wasnt configured correctly but when i run the command it says file not found
<UnWorthy> yeah
<ploom> Greevous, there are many options, one of them is aplay
<UnWorthy> but see something odd happens...in the recovery console I can't axx my 2nd HD
<UnWorthy> my "storage" hard drive...
<Greevous> ploom: is aplay installed by default?
<UnWorthy> otherwise I would make a copy of hal.dll and put it on the other drive
<WGGMk> fragged_: well yes and no. My personal opinion is MS is crap. I dont like them. my profession experience is that my companies Windows 2k3 servers are crap
<mandel> hy there
<klan-chuki-dialo> #ubuntu-es
<UnWorthy> my teacher is the biggest MS fanboy alive,,,
<UnWorthy> 'barely knows wth linux is...he knows its around but thats it...
<ploom> Greevous, umm - it comes with alsa I believe
<ploom> Greevous, alsa-utils could be the package - I dont remember exactly
<soneil> WGGMk: you make me happy I don't touch software at all at work.   I'm still working on getting even further from computers professionally tho.  perfect way to ruin a good hobby
<ePax> Its "barely" that 95% of earth population knows what linux is.
<Greevous> ploom: okay, thank you very much
<nemilar> UnWorthy: you realize that is about 97% of the population
<ePax> (;
<nemilar> 100% of the population of people that have used the internet, have used linux,though ;)
<mandel> can help me somebady with instaling the zapp z010 modem...?!
<WGGMk> soneil: is does make it difficult to log on my computers/servers at home
<ploom> Greevous, in ubuntu it depends on your sound settings, but alsa should work always and esd would be just on top of that
<fragged_> WGGMk, I near-agree with you, but Linux also has some flaws, and while instability is not one of them, unfortunately usability, public knowlege and specialized knowlege are. This will change in time and unless Windows comes up with some incredible stuff in the next decade I can see Linux taking more of a buisiness share
<WGGMk> soneil: in fact i have an issue (for about 2 weeks now) with DansGuardian not being able to start and have no desire to trouble shoot it untill today.. and even then im distracted by other's situations
<ploom> fragged_, still - how about mentoring apprentice some day?
<fragged_> ploom, I'm 17, theres still a bit of time for that ;)
<ePax> ubuntu + nvidia = what a l000ve
<ePax> :D
<musikgoat> there isn't a default vnc server in xubuntu?  any recommendations ?
<Juzzy`> I've just used gparted on a live cd to extend my / partition from 10gb to 20gb
<Juzzy`> But once i reboot it still only shows 10gb
<UnWorthy> thats weird...one of the possible fixes for a hal.dll error is to....bootcfg/rebuild and a fixboot?
<WGGMk> fragged_: in comparison to servers.. I believe Linux will always be a more powerful OS. but your right.. Linux does have a long way to go before coming into the Desktop area. but you must admit that the dev's with Ubuntu (lets not forget Debian) are definatly stepping up the game
<fragged_> musikgoat, VNC is VNC, I mean afaik its a standard protocol, any crap server will be nuked and so your left with a few good ones
<Juzzy`> gparted shows 20 though
<ploom> fragged_, I hope you have part-time job next to school then :-) 26 here...
<UnWorthy> but but but...what does hal.dll have to do with a fixboot??
<fragged_> ploom, In australia, doing a TAFE certificate, school + work part time, and hopefully uni next year =)
<Juzzy`> When resizing a root partition do you need to tell it to use the new free space?
<fragged_> UnWorthy, hal.dll is to do with windows #windows may help more
<ploom> fragged_, cool - I have a friend at Australia too - almost for a year now. Studying and working.
<Juzzy`> <- Adelaide, Australia
<UnWorthy> oh thats the answer
<musikgoat> different utilities sometimes work better in different desktop env, I'm running ubuntu, but my lab partner is running xubuntu on our machine,  anyone recommend a good walk through to help him, or a command line install that I can do?
<UnWorthy> f off
<fragged_> Juzzy`, I do believe I've seen your alias before, valhalla yes?
<Juzzy`> Yes :P
<UnWorthy> to #windows right?
<WGGMk> so, Im having an issue with DansGuardian hanging on start (sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian start) and im missing the *.pid file in /var/run. anyone have a clue?
<ePax> UnWorthy: Whats the problem? Do you have dualboot and cant boot MS?
<UnWorthy> no I did
<UnWorthy> and I want to reinstall ubuntu
<fragged_> musikgoat, XUbuntu is very similar to Ubuntu, like its still using apt synaptics etc so if he is learning just install whatever your using to show him, let him make his own software choices once he's more confortable with his new os :)
<UnWorthy> but when I installed it for a dual boot I had to format and reinstall windows...and ubuntu...
<ePax> UnWorthy: Ok. Install win first then ubuntu.
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: no one is telling you to "f off" nor is anyone NOT giving you solutions. YOU are failing to take the advice thats being given to you. Your missing hal.dll. a mate in here told you its a problem with boot.ini (being outdated) and you would need to repair it so it know's where hal.dll is
<musikgoat> fragged_: good point
<ePax> UnWorthy: If you have problems with boot you can fix them without reinstalling any of your systems.
<UnWorthy> I'm on XP
<Juzzy`> fragged_, why won't linux recognise that i've resized my partition from 10gb to 20gb
<UnWorthy> with a bootcfg/rebuild and a fixboot?
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: what do you mean resized?
<UnWorthy> or a fixmbr?
<Juzzy`> resized the partition useing gparted
<fragged_> Not entirely sure, I stay away from partitioning D:, hell I lost my vista cd with my laptop (and later found it scratched up and tossed it aside anyway :P)
<ePax> Juzzy`: Its meybe resized but not mounted. Gparted can fix that.
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: is it partitioned with a file system?
<Juzzy`> ePax, it has to be mounted, i'm using it
<Juzzy`> yeah
<Juzzy`> I just resized the extfs to 20gb
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: have you tried restarting?
<Juzzy`> yup
<Juzzy`> i'll try again but dunno if that'll fix anything
<Juzzy`> gparted shows 20gb
<Juzzy`> but it still shows the same amount of free space as before resizing
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: all on the same partition?
<UnWorthy> •ePax• how would I fix a hal.dll problem...I tried expanding the hal.dl_ from the recovery console...and I tried a fixboot
<Juzzy`> WGGMk, its all on the same drive
<UnWorthy> I'm not interested in some MS tech support I just don't want to have to reinstall AGAIN if I'm going to install ubuntu AGAIN
<fragged_> UnWorthy, this is LINUX chat, not windows WINDOWS CHAT IS FOR WINDOWS
<UnWorthy> I'm not interested in some MS tech support I just don't want to have to reinstall AGAIN if I'm going to install ubuntu AGAIN
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: are there multi OS's or just Linux? which parition? swap, root?
<Juzzy`> I've got XP, Linux, Swap, Data(ntfs)
<Juzzy`> in that order
<Tobias92> Hey ubuntu people. The built-in drivers seem to load my WinTV USB tv-card but when I try to play /dev/video0 with mplayer, it dies without an apparent reason
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: when you installed Linux, did you custom partition or is everyone on root and swap?
<ePax> UnWorthy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605234
<Juzzy`> I just did 10gb manual partitoin for / and auto for swap
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: not to be rude but did you resize / or swap?
<Juzzy`> i resized / from 10 to 20gb
<fragged> Juzzy`, read pm (Unrelated to personal chat) you also need to identify to nickserv to respond =)
<Juzzy`> k
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: fdisk -ls in terminal might need sudo (pastebin your output
<Juzzy`> i'll add you
<Juzzy`> k
<Juzzy`> WGGMk,  i'll do that, gimme a min
<bod_> doea anyone know where i can get the source code for tuxeyes?
<fragged> =) brb
<kahrytan> Whereis the Source list for apt?
<fragged> bod_, generally Gentoo repos are a good place for sources =)
<WGGMk> kahrytan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bod_> fragged, hey, whats a Gentoo repo?
<bod_> ???????
<Juzzy`> WGGMk, http://pastebin.com/d3dc4f34c
<baalsgate> hi is there a specific place where the user is setup for automatic login to x with mythbuntu ?
<bod_> baalsgate, try asking in #mythbuntu
<ta1> Pros
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: odd, /dev/sda2            1308        3850    20426647+  83  Linux
<ta1> Any Pros/cons for Grub2?
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: says its 20gis
<Juzzy`> yearh
<WGGMk> *gigs
<Juzzy`> but when I look in Computer, it says 10gb
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: was this previously unpartitioned space before?
<Juzzy`> no
<Juzzy`> this was my 10gb linux partition
<Juzzy`> i simply resize/moved my data partition
<Juzzy`> and moved the swap partition
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: yes, what im saying is where did the extra 10gb come from? was the NEW 10gb's previously unpartitioned
<Juzzy`> and resized the / partition to 20gb
<bod_> fragged, whats a Gentoo repo?
<Juzzy`> WGGMk, nah it wasn't
<UnWorthy> [1:27am] <UnWorthy> it was the strangest thing
<Juzzy`> the new 10gb came from space i freed up
<UnWorthy> [1:28am] <xwin> HAL.DLL? May be you tried to install Ubuntu ?
<UnWorthy> [1:28am] <UnWorthy> yes
<UnWorthy> [1:28am] <UnWorthy> !!
<UnWorthy> [1:28am] <xwin> yeap!
<UnWorthy> [1:28am] <UnWorthy> what what?!
<FloodBot1> UnWorthy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> !enter | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WGGMk> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Juzzy`> !askthebot wtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askthebot wtf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WGGMk> lol
<Juzzy`> :P
<Juzzy`> !askthebot Why can't I see my extra 10gb on my / partition now that i've resized it?
<Juzzy`> ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wyrmul> I am trying to get grub to boot from my second hard drive.  I have added http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54180/ to my menu.lst.  If I unplug my linux drive my windows drives boots just fine.  any Ideas?
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: sorry to say bud, im stumped. if you resized the appropriate things, then i dont see why it would not be registering.
<Juzzy`> hmm
<Juzzy`> cheers anyway
<Juzzy`> might just see how i go about re-installing ubuntu
<Juzzy`> I just wanna play TF2 on ubuntu :P
<WGGMk> hehe
<Juzzy`> If I can do that, I can pretty much say goodbye to windows ;)
<WGGMk> I play GW's on Ubuntu nicely
<Juzzy`> yeah
<Juzzy`> i've got CS:S running on it without a problem
<Juzzy`> wine is win :P
<WGGMk> it has come a long way for sure
<Th3Count> Hello, I've been searching the forums and can't find the answer to my problem. This problem has occured on 2 computers for me, Once was a C2D6300, 4gb Ram, Geforce 8800 GTS-640mb, X-FI Platinum, mobo: Intel DG965WH. and on my new build same hardware but a C2Q6700 and an Intel DG33TL. installing using 7.10 amd64 alternate cause i don't see one that says specific for intel. installs fine via text mode but when it tries to boot i get
<Th3Count> an error saying 'Failed to allocate mem resources' I have pulled all the ram tried w/1 stick at a time and same thing
<zezu> can linux mount software raid0 made with windows admin. disk util. panel ?
<Juzzy`> Considering I can play CS:S on my laptop at the same fps in unbuntu under win as i can in windows
 * Juzzy` downloads ubuntu alternate to begin reinstall
<Juzzy`> Wow, quiet in here
<Juzzy`> You guys must really like these times
<WGGMk> yea ill say..
<soneil> it's 6am.  it oughta be quiet
<Juzzy`> Its 5:15pm here
<Juzzy`> :P
<soneil> yeah, I have this real arrogant thing going where I just assume GMT is the "right" timezone :)
<Juzzy`> :P
<WGGMk> 1:45 AM here
<Juzzy`> WGGMk, don't you have to work tomorrow?
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: yup.. 2nd shift..
<Juzzy`> oh
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: not due in for 12 hours
<Juzzy`> easy stuff then
<Juzzy`> I'm on annual leave :P
<robierto> question: i need to improve my keyboarding skills.  does anyone know where i can find the finger placement for each key?  i downloaded a bunch of typing programs but they don't show you how to place your hands and such.  Any help would be appreciated
<Juzzy`> so you came into #ubuntu?
<z1m> I am in need of help connecting to my wireless network.  must be done command line and with wpa.  anyone feel up to the challenge?
<WGGMk> lol
<WGGMk> ASDF = pinky, ring, middle, index
<scorphus> I'm using gutsy and metacity won't run after I'm logged in, please help.
<WGGMk> JKL;= index, middle, ring, pinky
<WGGMk> SPACE = thumbs
<Juzzy`> robierto, http://www.electronicsshowplace.com/images/isimages/DH64331.jpg
<soneil> robierto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touch_typing   (seriously, they have a good map)
<Juzzy`> Just change to dvorak :P
<naitse> how do i shut down the Xserver
<WGGMk> zlm: is there a reason it must be done with command line?
<WGGMk> naitse: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Juzzy`> /etc/gdm/init.d stop
<Juzzy`> DAMNIT I WAS GETTING THERE
<WGGMk> lol
<naitse> cool thanks !!
<Juzzy`> And I got it wrong :(
<WGGMk> need sudo though Juzzy`
<Juzzy`> true
<z1m> wggmk:because I am running the server release and have nothing else
<Juzzy`> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Juzzy`> What kind of server runs wireless?
<WGGMk> zlm: your connecting wirelessly with a server??? seems odd
<Juzzy`> SNAP :P
<z1m> a personal use one
<robierto> soneil, very nice
<robierto> thanks
<WGGMk> zlm: im not sure i can help you via command line..
<Juzzy`> I haven't got my wireless working on ubuntu yet, its on the list of todos
<sapperjanko1> hey all, im having some probs with samba and been able to write to it, i can log in as the user and see where i wanna b... this is what is in the config file... [MyFiles] - create mack = 0644 - writeable = yes - path = /var/www - write list = travis,mark,@mark,@travis - force group = mark - force user = mark - directory mode = 0755..... the - is for a new line... any ideas whats goin on here
<z1m> wggmk would you consider yourself generally good with wireless?  any help would be good because Ive followed tutorials and now dont know what to do
<sapperjanko1> any idea on y it comes up with write protection
<WGGMk> zlm: with a GUI to use, yes "generally" good.. i would recommend against serving via wireless though
<appcine> hello. how do I find a package using apt-get? like, I know that I want to install "psycopg", but it's not called excactly that..
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: 7.10 + restricted drivers manager shoudl get your wireless going very easily
<clarke8> Hi all, Can somebody answer a couple of questions about STARDICT dictionary?
<blackvd> this is off topic but I was just curious if anyone in here knows how to open bash in OSX?
<musikgoat> appcine: apt-cache search
<appcine> musikgoat: Much obliged
<z1m> WGGmk i dont have the option of ethernet where my box is and the sverer is really only going to  be for me to use, if wireless goes down nobody is going to need access anyhow
<seon> i have a svn on my server and from my client i can execute a checkout but when i execute a commit i have the message : path_join: Assertion `is_canonical(base, blen)' failed.
<robierto> soneil, the map says "From open-source GNU licensed linux software program Ktouch."
<soneil> blackvd: /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app
<Juzzy`> I have a newish Intel wireless ABGN chipset in my laptop WGGMk ..
<appcine> clarke8: Press cmd+space and type in "terminal" in spotlight
<blackvd> soneil: thanks
<WGGMk> Juzzy`: ahh
<scorphus> thanks
<robierto> sudo apt-get install ktouch
<robierto> oops
<robierto> wrong window
<appcine> clarke8: or: Applications -> Utilities
<clarke8> what for?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: can you pastebin your samba.conf or smb.conf i forget which it is
<WGGMk> zlm: couldnt you move the access point?
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: pastebin :S
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: ?
<clarke8>  The question is about group-managing in stardict.I successefuly added the new group, but when I try to drag some dictionaries from the default group to the new one, nothing happens.
<z1m> WGGmk no, there ais one machine (not mine) with no wireless hardware and I can't really move my box to it because I am not at my own place and my mother would go crazy on me if I asked her if i could have a computer outside my own personal space (I tend to overflow that kind of stuff often and she doesnt like the mess I leave, much less a permanent "mess")
<derek_> hi
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: what do you mean with pastebin, im still learning ubuntu here
<sapperjanko1> << :( just a n00b
<panfist> i have some old computers laying around and I was wondering if anyone had an opinion, which computer would give me better performance, a 2800+ athlon or 3ghz pentium 4
<panfist> for playing h264 video mostly
<WGGMk> !pastebin | z1m
<derek_> when i try to use flash in firefox it wont work and when i install it it still doesnot work
<ubotu> z1m: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WGGMk> oopps
<clarke8> What is the best channel to ask a question about Stardict?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: did you see the !pastebin
<elninja> For some reason, I can't resize windows by dragging on the bottom edge. Only the corners and top, left, and right edge... Any idea what setting would cause this?
<derek_> guys flash wont work in firefox
<z1m> wait, what am I supposed to be pasting?  I also cant pastebin because I am using two different machines right now.  I dont think that was directed at me though
<derek_> help please
<WGGMk> derek_: did you install the flash plugin?
<WGGMk> z1m: no it wasnt sorry
<WGGMk> !pastebin | sapperjanko1
<ubotu> sapperjanko1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<derek_> WGGMk i installed it but it still wont work
<Juzzy`> derek_, did you just installit now?
<sapperjanko1> ahhh, well there ya go, didnt know about that nice little tool
<sapperjanko1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54181/
<WGGMk> derek_: did you close firefox and reopen it afterwards?
<derek_> Juzzy and WGGMk I installed it and followed all the instructions and restarted firefox but it still wont work
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> HELP!  First off, I am not a total newb :D ... so here it is:  I was recently messing with trying to fix my monitor's resolution (long story), and have more-or-less returned to how it was before I started.  Now, however, when I click to start Tremulous ... nothing happens.  As in, no errors, no processes, just nothingness, as if I never clicked on anything ... how to make trem go?
<WGGMk> derek_: what instructions?? are you using amd64 or x86 ubuntu?
<derek_> x86
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: are you trying to write to the directory "My Files"
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: yes
<derek_> WGGMk i installed the plugin but when i try to view a page it says i need to install the plugin buy when i press it, it says it is already installed
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: try changing the line "create mack =" to "create mask ="
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: that should be my /var/www folder
<WGGMk> derek_: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<derek_> WGGMk ill try it
<WGGMk> derek_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: hmmm, didnt see that typo LOL
<derek_> ok
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: 2nd eye's are often those of gold
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: lemme know if it resolves the issue
<TheBuzzSaw> quick question
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: On my vista box it comes up saying "You need to have permissions to perform this action"
<derek_> WGGMk it said purge was not reconized as a command
<WGGMk> Em3raldMcSquizzy: what is Tremulous? have you tried to run it in terminal?
<TheBuzzSaw> How do I restart my apache server from the console? I changed the php.ini a bit.
<TheBuzzSaw> my localshot
<TheBuzzSaw> localhost*
<WGGMk> TheBuzzSaw: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<sapperjanko1> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<TheBuzzSaw> That's right. Thank you!
<WGGMk> derek_: standby
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: lol just a n00b but workin the codes out ;)
<WGGMk> derek_: purge is most definatly a paramater for the remove command
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install equilizer in audacious
<nemilar> suuup
<nemilar> audacious has a built-in equalizer
<nemilar> it's the same as the winamp one, really
<derek_> WGGMk i did it this is what it says
<WGGMk> derek_: the enter line should be "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<derek_> Download done.
<derek_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<derek_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: have you restarted samba since you made the change??
<WGGMk> sapperjanko1: if not.. "testparm" then "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: restarted AND stopped and started
<UnWorthy> so it's quite common for ubuntu to destroy the hal.dll
<UnWorthy> google ubuntu hal.dll
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: Ubuntu HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WINDOWS OR HAL.DLL
<UnWorthy> what do you mean?
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: LIKE THIS WAS EXPLAINED BEFORE.. THIS IS A WINDOWS ERROR
<UnWorthy> who are you trying to convince?
<sapperjanko1> WGGMk: back in a min, im just gunna go n jump on the server in the shed, and the other comp there for irc
<UnWorthy> that happens when ubuntu is installed...
<UnWorthy> yeah it is a windows error
<UnWorthy> that happens when I install ubuntu
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: reword your statement
<bazhang> UnWorthy: please visit ##windows
<soneil> UnWorthy: that happened when you changed your partition layout.    why you changed your partition layout is totally incidental
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: UnWorthy: so it's quite common for ubuntu to destroy the hal.dll
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: Ubuntu.. has DONE NOTHING to Windows
<UnWorthy> lets say it's not the first time
<bazhang> offtopic UnWorthy
<UnWorthy> who the F are you?
<speeddemon8803> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<UnWorthy> the offtopic police?
<speeddemon8803> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: perhaps you should of shrank your Windows partition inside of windows to give space for Ubuntu, hence not effected your windows hardware layout
<vinicius> anyone knows how to make VIM scroll lines like gedit, kedit or notepad (by viweing lines, not by file lines)
<vinicius> ?????
<soneil> Curious, does ubuntu have ntfs-write out of the box yet ?
<UnWorthy> I think it's because I put ubuntu on the 2nd partition of the 2nd hard drive
<WGGMk> soneil: 7.10 does
<UnWorthy> not on my primary hard drive with xp on it
<robierto> UnWorthy: is microsoft employee
<UnWorthy> but a storage drive
<UnWorthy> haha ok mexican
<bazhang> robierto: heh
<UnWorthy> go learn to type
<UnWorthy> lil ho
<WGGMk> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> UnWorthy: please stop
<UnWorthy> ah yi yi me need to learn to type
<robierto> UnWorthy: i was just joking around you don't have to be rude
<UnWorthy> lol
<onats> lol
<UnWorthy> you got burned
<UnWorthy> now you say sry
<UnWorthy> lol
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: this is a support channel.. keep it that way
<UnWorthy> dude
<UnWorthy> Could it be....
<UnWorthy> that I
<Kheldar^^> /proc/sys/vm/bdflush dont exist on my ubuntu server installation, how to enable the parameter?
<robierto> UnWorthy: u are rude
<speeddemon8803> You can get removed...you do know this right?
<bazhang> !enter | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jedimasterk> Is it worth upgrading from 7.05 to 7.10, or wait for 8.05
<WGGMk> 1 could only pray speeddemon8803
<UnWorthy> installed it to the secondary hard drive and not the primary with xp on it?
<speeddemon8803> its worth it jedimasterk
<speeddemon8803> well worth it
<UnWorthy> it's 7.04
<soneil> jedimasterk: personally, I'd go from 7.04 to 7.10, if only because upgrading one version to the next is usually cleaner than skipping a version
<bazhang> jedimasterk: 7.04 to 7.10 may be worth it for you; if you want long term support then 8.04 will have it
<WGGMk> derek_: are you still here??
<robierto> UnWorthy: i am only asking about typing here because i am competent enough to have a perfectly functional and stable gutsy without ruining my partitions
<UnWorthy> lets hope they make a distro that doesn't distroy hal.dll
<UnWorthy> I MADE A FUNNY! LOL
<Brinson> 7.10 has compiz built in so its much prettier. Why not upgrade? With ubuntu its really easy.
<pawan> how to install equilizer in audacious
<derek_> WGGMk Im here
<UnWorthy> so you are dual booting with xp robbi?
<jedimasterk> Ubuntu shipped me 7.04 cds instead of the 7.10 I asked for.
 * Brinson still thinks unworthy should try wubi. :-p Ubuntu Ultimate is just a package of apps you can apt-get, isn't it?
<WGGMk> derek_: have you removed flash ??
<robierto> UnWorthy: absolutely
<UnWorthy> are they both on the master?
<UnWorthy> primary drive?
<derek_> WGGMk there was a bug but i looked on the forums and found a fix
<robierto> UnWorthy: ubuntu is on slave
<UnWorthy> I tried that it didn't work
<derek_> thanx for the help though
<jedimasterk> I heard 7.10 had nvidia driver problems
<UnWorthy> it distro-ed my hal.dll
<WGGMk> derek_: ahh aight, very welcome
<UnWorthy> I must be retarded...
<WGGMk> !report
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<UnWorthy> you know cause ubuntu worked fine...
<bazhang> UnWorthy: if you have issues then that is likely on you; there are plenty of tutorials on how install a dual boot and numerous folks do it successfully
<robierto> UnWorthy: never had any issues like that so i can't help you
<UnWorthy> you guys with dual boots do you use grub for the loader?
<tumbleweed05> omg. ubuntu with gnome and compiz rocks
<Brinson> Anyone here use Wine-Doors?
<robierto> UnWorthy: first time i heard something like that and yes grub
<tumbleweed05> just replaced it with a hacked copy of XP. and i'm glad i did.
<UnWorthy> doesn't ubuntu come with gnome?
<WGGMk> PEBKAC = Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<tumbleweed05> unworthy: yup
<UnWorthy> so whats the big deal?
<derek_> WGGMk just for next time here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Brinson> Wine Doors seems to have things like Call of Duty...is it downloading a pirated version for me or what?
<UnWorthy> thats like say windows xp with media player is awesome!
<sapperjanko> WGGKm: I get these errors coming up doing testparm... Unknown parameter encountered "server sting" "null password" and also "create mack" and with create mack, when it brings up the conf, it says create mask, and i have restarted the service a couple of times now
<WGGMk> derek_: thanks mate
<bazhang> UnWorthy: which was installed first?
<tumbleweed05> lol shut up.
<UnWorthy> xp
<UnWorthy> lol :P
<jedimasterk> Will upgrading to 7.10 mess up my Automatix 2
<UnWorthy> gotcha!
<robierto> UnWorthy: you are a bit quirky dood
<UnWorthy> ?
<soldats> !automatix | jedimasterk
<ubotu> jedimasterk: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<UnWorthy> are you coming on to me?
<robierto> UnWorthy: your personality
<robierto> UnWorthy: i think i love you
<UnWorthy> meet me in #xxxpass later ;)
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: standby, im gonna compare my config to yours.. what is your unltimate goal on write permissions?
<bazhang> UnWorthy: if you describe your issue with some precision and refrain from the jibes you will get some help
<robierto> UnWorthy: ok
<UnWorthy> ok
<UnWorthy> ready?
<foibles> for some reason flash isn't working
<UnWorthy> baz?
<foibles> i can't watch youtube and such
<foibles> is something wrong with the repo firefox flash plugin?
<bazhang> foibles have you read the topic?
<soldats> !flashissues | foibles
<ubotu> foibles: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: what ya mean unltimate goal on write permissions]
<Th3Count> is there a problem with the current distro of Ubuntu and Nvidia 8800 GTS chips?
<foibles> bazhang, i had not, thanks
<sapperjanko> !n00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n00b - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> UnWorthy: the install you have is dual boot correct? what is not booting? ubuntu or windows
<tumbleweed05> thanks ubotu. i was wondering that too.
<sapperjanko> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Brinson> extract the tar file and put libflash.so or whatever in the firefox plugins directory...I think that's all the installer does, isn't it?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: who do you want to be able to write to the directory? hint: its easier to lump everyone in a group instead of to specify individual user's
<sapperjanko> im shocked that ubotu dont know what a n00b is
<Sevensins> Hello all ...can someon tell me if it is possible to create a list of all actaaull installed packages on a system to make it easy to reinstall it the way i want it configured?
<bazhang> dpkg -l
<soldats> download tar extract and install via the terminal using the directions on adobes site
<Brinson> !newbies
<UnWorthy> I installed ubuntu on the 2nd partition of my 2nd hard drive (storage, NTFS) created a swap and fat32 partiton with the feisty fawn live cd...installed pulled it out...install finished..and grub came up loaded ubuntu...I restart to go into XP and hal.dll is gone...so I get my brother in law to help me...we do a fixboot, we try to expand hal.dl_ from the xp disk in recovery console...nothing worked had to format, reinstall and ubuntu didn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> !noob > sapperjanko
<Brinson> !newbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Brinson> !noob
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<UnWorthy> t work after that...had to delete it
<pawan> hi
<Brinson> haha, it knows something about them.
<bazhang> Brinson: you can /msg ubotu in private please
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: well i only have 2 users set up atm, but i want to have atlease one of the users been only a user to access the /var/www to update the website etc
<Sevensins> send me private
<Sevensins>  i give you guys some time to think and go for a fag now :)
<bazhang> Sevensins: dpkg -l in the terminal
<Brinson> sapperjanko: You can do that with groups, but I don't know the details.
<Sevensins> oh that was quick
<Sevensins> okay
<Sevensins> thx
 * Rabiddog heads off to IDLE in #edmonton-lug
<sapperjanko> soldats: what the hell is the bot goin on bout in the IM box
<bazhang> UnWorthy: you installed ubuntu on a ntfs partition?
<UnWorthy> bazhang:I went to #windows after eveyone told me to go there...because my problem was not with ubuntu......supposedly...and one of the guys there said "you tried to install ubuntu didn't you" he said he had the same thing happen he had to reinstall too...
<Sevensins> so far so good
<UnWorthy> do you think it could be I'm not installing it to the primary hard drive...I doubt that could be it...but maybe
<UnWorthy> man I need a white russian...
<Sevensins> but how do i use the names retrieved now to make it a list of "to install" apps ?
<sapperjanko> Brinson: yea thats y i was tryin 2 use it as user... i also do have webmin installed if that helps ya guys out. im still tryin 2 work out how 2 use that also
<UnWorthy> •bazhang• ?
<adub> how do you use grep to find a certain string of text in a given file
<bazhang> UnWorthy: could be an issue; though your explanation is not totally clear--you had an xp install first then installed ubuntu?
<odysseas> adub cat /path/to/given/file |grep certain string
<Sevensins> find <St> | grep <st.>
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54182/
<haofeng94> is this ms sever real?
<bazhang> sapperjanko: webmin is not supported by ubuntu have you considered ebox?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: that should be the only things you need to specify to write to the directory
<haofeng94> When will it be launch
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: what were the other things 'testparm' yelled about?
<bazhang> haofeng94: not really ontopic here
<svall> Hello how can i automatically mount a hard drive at start up
<Sevensins> svall youve got to aadd it to fstab where all filesystems are listed
<adub> odysseas the file im trying to grep it just goes to the next line
<sapperjanko> "server sting" "null password"
<pawan> hi
<Sevensins> read a wiki about that cos thats a huge topic
<svall> ok cheers
<Sevensins> in short just add mountpount ..type and uid to fstab
<adub> i can just cat filename and the text shows but i want to search the file for only the word priority
<WGGMk> svall: 2 ways, you can edit 'fstab' or edit 'rc.local' with a script IE: sudo mount /path/of/drive /mount/path"
<UnWorthy> yeah xp first then ubuntu
<Brinson> Does this IRC have a particular purpose or just general? I only found it because its the default of the IRC client.
<tparcina> DHCP IP address, but static DNS server - how to acheeve this?
<odysseas> adub cat filename |grep priority
<bazhang> UnWorthy: then why would you create another partition with feisty cd?
<bod_> is there an admin about?
<WGGMk> tparcina: DNS will always be static
<UnWorthy> what do y0u mean?
<bazhang> bod_: just us grunts ;]
<tparcina> WGGMk: DNS is the one that DHCP server has assing it
<WGGMk> tparcina: or are you trying to create a DNS server and you have an IP dynamically?
<tparcina> WGGMk: I would like to define my own
<UnWorthy> I created a ext3 partition for linux, a swap partition and a fat32 osshare partition
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: ill check it out, put what u have in there n go from there
<bod_> bazhang, i got banned from !ot, but they said it was only 24hrs,, that was a week ago, im still banned
<UnWorthy> oh...
<bazhang> UnWorthy: the installer will resize your windows install automatically
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: lemme know then
<UnWorthy> why would I want it to do that?
<tparcina> WGGMk: that it correct. I'm getting IP from DHCP server, but I would like to use DNS which I define
<WGGMk> tparcina: lets step back for a second. what are you trying to achieve?
<Brinson> You get to pick its new size.
<UnWorthy> to automate the process as much as possible?
<soldats> bod_, state your clame in #ubuntu-ops if noones there just wait
<bazhang> bod_: you might go to #ubuntu-ops
<adub> odysseas that as well goes to the next line
<bod_> well,.,. i would post this in !ot, but it is ubuntu related,.,. can you check this out and let me no what you think
<bod_> http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh275/Bodsda/
 * UnWorthy knows why the dude drinks white russians....
<odysseas> adub I dont understand what you're trying to do
<bod_> bazhang, soldats, cheers,.will do
<tumbleweed05> hey how do i do a screenshot?
<UnWorthy> •bazhang• why would I let it do that to the windows partition? to automate the process as much as possible?
<sisseck> Hi, anyone know of a opensource alternative to mathcad?
<soldats> with the screenshot button
<bazhang> UnWorthy: I hate to say it but it seems that you have botched the install yourself--the automatic installer obviates the need and or risk of that--also, why not use gutsy gibbon 7.10?
<adub> try to print on my screen only one word and all instances of that word in console on my screen using cat and grep
<tumbleweed05> soldats: a little more help lol.
<tparcina> WGGMk: I would like to get IP address from DHCP server and I would like to use another DNS server, not the one that DHCP server is telling me to use
<adub> the command completes goes to next line without output
<UnWorthy> no reason
<Brinson> the bg would look cooler in a non-small-laptop resolution
<WGGMk> tparcina: for what purpose though?
<UnWorthy> just was out when I d/l ubuntu
<UnWorthy> when I d/l it, it was the newest version
<WGGMk> tparcina: im having trouble understanding WHY you would need to do this
<odysseas> adub then the word priority isnt in the file
<soldats> tumbleweed05, somewhere in the menu there is an option. i dont use gnome  so i dont rememmber eexactly where
<soldats> er button
<tparcina> I have tried to change /etc/resolv.conf but then when I restart it changes - it receives DNS information from DHCP
<shaark> tumbleweed05: Applications->Accesories->Take Screenshot
<tparcina> WGGMk: I'm using VirtualBox, and his DNS server doens't work so I have to define the "real" one
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: this is weird, put what u had in pastebin n still the same probs
<bazhang> UnWorthy: you have a working xp install now? if so, then get the latest 7.10 and let it resize the install automatically--though you can tweak it a bit--much safer that way
<adub> odysseas is it case sensitive on grep cat
<odysseas> adub yeah
<sapperjanko> i still did a testparm n that creat mack still popped up at me
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: stupid has it sounds, but you edit the #'s accordingly right?
<Brinson> He's trying Ubuntu Ultimate, right...is that a live or alternate install?
<adub> yeah i just found that out
<Brinson> alternative is a little harder with dual boot because of the lack of the nice UI
<WGGMk> tparcina: what do you mean it doesnt work? DNS is like a phonebook of servers, nothing more
<bazhang> UnWorthy: it really is as easy as that--dl, burn iso to disk, restart from disk and it will see you windows install and take over from there.
<tparcina> WGGMk: do you know what is VirtualBox?
<adub> nice thanks odysseas thanks for the heads up on the command line
<WGGMk> tparcina: i havent used it.. but its a virtual machine software if im not mistaken
<sapperjanko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54183/
<bazhang> tparcina: there is also vmware-server if you are interested
<tparcina> WGGMk: yes, that's correct. problem is that VirutalBox DNS server doesn't work. He doesn't respond to DNS requests.
<UnWorthy> I want to try ultimate
<UnWorthy> but ppl said it's not so good...
<tparcina> WGGMk: it's well documented. So I have to define some public DNS server
<UnWorthy> is it because it's unsupported?
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: thats all i got in there now under MyFiles
<WGGMk> tparcina: are you trying to connect externally to the virtual box DNS?
<tparcina> bazhang: vmware isn't open source
<bazhang> UnWorthy: then download it; though it is just as easy to install that stuff individually once you have ubuntu in place
<bazhang> tparcina: it is in the repos though
<UnWorthy> download what?
<Brinson> Does anyone here use Ares in wine?
<UnWorthy> ultimate?
<WGGMk> tparcina: you need to provide more information... where is the DNS.. where are you in relation to the DNS.. how are you trying to access it??
<bazhang> tparcina: and for what its worth I have had bad luck with vbox; vmware-server just works here ;]
<tparcina> WGGMk: I just need to define DNS server on my machine
<nemilar> What's the command to re-configure a package?
<nemilar> the dpkg command
<nemilar> dpkg --re-configure?
<vontux> hi, how would you use command line 7zip to join files you split with it?
<Brinson> dpkg-reconfigure
<nemilar> ty
<WGGMk> tparcina: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<UnWorthy> •bazhang• download what? ultimate? I have it already...or are you talking about the software that comes with ultimate?
<tparcina> bazhang: don't know that, but I'm preatty sure it's not open source. Please corect me if I'm wrong
<UnWorthy> no it's not
<bazhang> UnWorthy: you can download the ubuntu cd, the ultimate dvd or whatever flavor you like--though there is no real advantage to the latter afaik
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: hate to do this mate, but i think you need to head to #samba
<UnWorthy> afiak?
<bazhang> tparcina: but it is free ;]
<bazhang> as far as I know UnWorthy
<tumbleweed05> could an asus EEE pc run ubuntu and compiz?
<UnWorthy> ty
<soldats> vontux, man 7zip       the commands and the how to should be there
<tparcina> WGGMk: I have edit /etc/resolv.conf but when I restart machine, then DHCP deamon deletes what I have entered there and puts informations that he has received from DHCP server
<bazhang> tumbleweed05: yes; see #eeepc
<tumbleweed05> thanks bazhang.
<bazhang> np
<tparcina> bazhang: :) free != free :)
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: i cant seem to figure out why you cant write to it.. it could be that /var/www needs sudo to write to it
<UnWorthy> which version of VMWare is good for home use?
<bazhang> tparcina: but the debil must have his due ;]
<WGGMk> tparcina: that is how you edit DNS records.. are you getting a different IP every time your restart your machien?
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: i did testparm again, found another 2 typos, but still in there its comin up for "creat mack"
<UnWorthy> just messing around no real use...
<bazhang> UnWorthy: server most likely
<UnWorthy> .... :( I was downloading infastructure....
<bazhang> UnWorthy: workstation costs money ;[
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: are you stopping samba before testparm?
<shaark> how can I configure metacity?
<UnWorthy> how about infastructure....
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: and i just found there there is 2 creat macks in that conf LOL, ill do the change n see how i go
<sapperjanko> NO
<tparcina> WGGMk: no, I'm getting allways the same. And I guess I'll do what are you also thinking I should do - define static IP address  :)
<Neeku> hi
<WGGMk> tparcina: the machine that NEEDS the DNS info, is it a virtual machine?
<slash_> no
<bazhang> UnWorthy: not sure what you mean by infrastructure--you are going to use this as a home server?
<UnWorthy> so guys whats the one stop shop for open source goodies for ubuntu?
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: i just got testparm coming up with NO, i repeat NO ERRORS
<UnWorthy> no thats the name of the release
<tparcina> WGGMk: can you please tell me where do I define IP addres?
<Slart> UnWorthy: synaptic?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: =)
<UnWorthy> VMware v3.5 infastructure
<tparcina> WGGMk: yes, that's virtual machine
<soneil> vmware infrastructure is a $2000+ edition of vmware.  I don't think it's really aimed at the home market somehow ..
<bazhang> UnWorthy: the software repositories, where almost all of the software we use is kept
<WGGMk> tparcina: how is your internet configured? Bridged or NAT?
<Neeku> I'm laying music with "audacious" and I've got last.fm; but it doesn't scrobble the songs I play; what should I do?
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: lol but still probs with the write error.. gunna go see if anyone around in the samba
<UnWorthy> lol
<tparcina> WGGMk: forget it. I'll define static IP address
<UnWorthy> $2000 program...
<WGGMk> tparcina: whatever
<Smeg> can anyone recommend something like networkmanager for windows?
<mythtv> is there an install for a realplayer for ubuntu ?
<WGGMk> tparcina: im 90% sure its not going to work
<tparcina> WGGMk: can you please tell me where I define it? /etc/ ?
<UnWorthy> that would be the most expensive prog I'll ever not use
<onats> anyone here who has a laptop with working hibernate/suspend?
<pawan_> hi
<sapperjanko> UnWorthy: ya got ripped off, ubuntu is FREE
<mythtv> something to play "rm " files
<WGGMk> tparcina: not a directory.. use ifconfig
<UnWorthy> I mean never use*
<pawan_> how to install rpm file
<Neeku> I'm playing music with "audacious" and I've got last.fm; but it doesn't scrobble the songs I play; what should I do?
<tparcina> WGGMk: yes, but that's for one time only. I'll like to change conf file
<WGGMk> tparcina: no its not a "1 time only"
<WGGMk> tparcina: bring the device down.. and assign a static IP for it.. then bring the device up
<Slart> mythtv: I don't know if there is anything in the repos.. but you can get realplayer from their site.. it's not as bad as the windows-version
<WGGMk> tparcina: then add the default gw
<sapperjanko> Smeg: are you in a clan in australia
<bazhang> pawan_: what file?
<tparcina> WGGMk: ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up ?
<pawan_> xmms equilizer rpm file
<Neeku> I'm laying music with "audacious" and I've got last.fm; but it doesn't scrobble the songs I play; what should I do?
<WGGMk> tparcina: im sorry i misread you standby
<Slart> !alien | pawan_
<ubotu> pawan_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<pawan_> then
<tparcina> WGGMk: route add default gw 10.0.0.1 ?
<WGGMk> tparcina: /etc/network/interfaces
<tparcina> WGGMk: ok, thank you :)
<bazhang> pawan_: you would be better off using a more modern media player then risking installing an rpm
<pawan_> which one
<WGGMk> tparcina: as for the gateway and ip.. i cant help you without knowing the network setup
<WGGMk> tparcina: apologize about instructing your to use ifconfig
<portablejim> is there a way of making an app (and windows) stay on a particular Desktop?
<Smeg> sappperjanko: yes
<bazhang> rhythmbox, amarok are two names that come to mind pawan_
<Aloha> portablejim, make it sticky
<tparcina> WGGMk: everything's fine. I'll solve it now :)
<tparcina> WGGMk: thank you!
<portablejim> how about when it oped it opens to that desktop?
<Aloha> portablejim, right click on title and select stick
<WGGMk> tparcina: welcome
<sapperjanko> Smeg: wouldnt happen 2 be BoTM now
<Aloha> portablejim, not sure
<tumbleweed05> ok in the cube i put in the gears but want to change the colors of them. how do i do that?
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion for that tumbleweed05
<tumbleweed05> lol k.
<Aloha> portablejim, its probably in window manager settings. i use xfce so i can't really help you with that
<mythtv> how do i install a .bin file ?
<power788> Why does  this:     for i in `ls *`; do echo "$i"; done;   on the command line not print out each filename properly?
<portablejim> Aloha: there is no stick when I right click.
<Aloha> portablejim, is there a button on the titlebar that brings down a menu?
<shaark> mythtv: ./filename.bin
<pawan_> amarok no demux plugin error
<bazhang> right click title bar portablejim
<Slart> power788: try "for i in $(ls *); do echo $i; done" instead
<_ruben> power788: whats 'not properly' in this case?
<Aloha> bazhang, he says that doesn't work
<power788> _ruben: like it breaks each filename up by the spaces
<bazhang> Aloha: that is odd...
<_ruben> power788: ow wait .. didnt read properly .. why not use for i in * ; do .....
<soneil> power788: are there spaces in any of the filenames?   "for I in *" will probably get you further
<tumbleweed05> is there a decent media player out there for ubuntu?
<Aloha> bazhang, yeah
<bazhang> tumbleweed05: too many ;]
<Aloha> tumbleweed05, itunes on wine ;)
<UnWorthy> crack smoker
<mythtv> says it needs libstdc++.so.5
<tumbleweed05> i don't feel like messing with wine.
<UnWorthy> iTunes?!
<bazhang> not really nice UnWorthy
<UnWorthy> lol
<UnWorthy> oh sorry
<portablejim> not there. There is minimise, maximise, Move, resize, Always on top, Always on visible workspace, Move to workspace right, move to another workspace and Close
<UnWorthy> are his feelings sensitive?
<bazhang> tumbleweed05: you want movie or music or both in one?
<UnWorthy> do they have something like winAMP for Ubun?
<power788> soneil: yes there are, but once I do for I in *; how do I use each filename, $i?
<tumbleweed05> prefferably both in one.
<True_Friend> Hi folks I just wanted to know where the Icons in KDE are located e.g. K Menue Icon (I want to replece the default one but couldn't find the path whrere it is located)
<soneil> power788: yes, exactly the same $I.   problem with "for I in ls ..." is that "a file with spaces in it" appears as 6 different matches.   for I in * works as expected
<bazhang> this is the gnome channel True_Friend ;]
<UnWorthy> hey do they have something like winAMP for Ubun?
<dookdook> could someone point me to some resources for webcam capture and programming.  i.e. i would like to create a program to capture (and eventually display) output from the webcam
<bazhang> #kubuntu may help though True_Friend
<cvd> Audacious, xmms
<Aloha> UnWorthy, XMMS
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: xxms
<WGGMk> xmms lol
<UnWorthy> ty
<bazhang> xmms is waaay old though
<Aloha> WGGMk, almost ;)
<WGGMk> Aloha: ill get it next time haha
<UnWorthy> well I like to have a music player...and a movie player...
<freyyr> UnWorthy: VLC
<cvd> vlc
<Aloha> UnWorthy, VLC or mplayer are good choices
<UnWorthy> lol
<bazhang> heh
<pawan_> hi
<woodsoul> moc
<WGGMk> VLC is a very good choice
<UnWorthy> what for music?
<cvd> vlc
<freyyr> amarok
<woodsoul> moc
<woodsoul> lol
<bazhang> amarok ;]
<freyyr> amarok for music all the way
<UnWorthy> thats for music?
<bod_> i second amarok
<UnWorthy> I thought that was video?
<WGGMk> Banshee is my personal fav
<bazhang> woodsoul: support question?
 * Aloha has never used amarok. my sound card doesn't even work heh
<Aloha> stupid ISA bus ;)
<woodsoul> moc - console music player :]
 * bod_ thinks Aloha needs a new sound card
<bazhang> aha
<UnWorthy> woo....man this drink is like all vodka...
<Aloha> bod_, i'm open to donations ;)
<UnWorthy> supposedly melatonin and alcohol don't mix....
<UnWorthy> would anyone know?
<Aloha> UnWorthy, #AA?
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: try and keep it PG-13 bud
<bazhang> UnWorthy: instructive but #offtopic
<bod_> Aloha, ive got a 20 year old sound card you can have,.,. but its a bit primitive
<UnWorthy> instrutive?
<Aloha> bod_, does it work with ubuntu?
<UnWorthy> instructive*
<UnWorthy> LOL
<UnWorthy> dude
<bod_> Aloha, errm,.,. it struggles with winbugs 98
<UnWorthy> melatonin is the chemical your brain makes to tell you your tired
<Aloha> bod_, i'm taking that as a no? ;)
<tumbleweed05> says amarok is designed for kde.
<tumbleweed05> how about gnome?
<freyyr> it runs fine on gnome
<UnWorthy> and vokda is made from potatoes...how bad can THAT be??
<UnWorthy> :P
<bazhang> UnWorthy: why not get some sleep and come back then--this is a support channel
<sapperjanko> GEEEE, heaps of ppl on the samba channel, but no1 talking
<cvd> hey, usb wireless is working in ubuntu?
<Aloha> sapperjanko, thats IRC for you ;)
<UnWorthy> I need some support!
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: your talking in a public chat about using alcohol and pills.. this is totally unrelated to any SUPPORT topics.. and you should keep this questions to private chats and not here
<UnWorthy> lol.
<tumbleweed05> lol.
<bod_> Aloha, i havent actually tried it with Ubuntu, but i doubt it,.,. it workes fine for windows 3.0
<sapperjanko> Aloha: yea when ya need help on a package, no1 is around to help out, they all RUN
<sizzle> hahah that sucks
<UnWorthy> lol
<Aloha> sapperjanko, its all fun and games until someone actually needs assistance ;)
<bod_> !lol | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<UnWorthy> lol
<UnWorthy> sry I put lol right after that msg....
<sizzle> I would help but I just started with ubuntu today vista sucks
<Aloha> bod_, you can ship it if you want shipping might be a tad expensive though ;)
<soneil> bod_: most cards that age are sb16-compatible, and appear to work with anything that has an isa slot.  they rock.
<sapperjanko> OMG really
<cvd> you dont have to use vista, use xp
<bod_> UnWorthy, no worries,.,.;)
<bluefoxx> hi, i have this old thinkpad im trying to boot  from cd on so i can use ubuntu on it, after having done some rather drastic repairs[soldered some stuff on its motherboard] but it will only boot from floppy. also it tells me "master IDE drive channel fail" and "configurement failure". what should i do, i heard theres a floppy i can make to boot from CD on older machines...
<Aloha> sizzle, yes it does. Vista did wonders for the apple and linux marketshare
<sapperjanko> hmmm we can go haha, ubotu didnt say we couldnt HAHA on there own
<sizzle> right
<UnWorthy> I think this shouldn't be sooooo PG-13 at 3am eastern...am I wrong?
<bod_> Aloha,its probably not worth the shipping cost
<bazhang> !ot | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soneil> UnWorthy: It's Breakfast TV time here.  the internet isn't on EST.
<bod_> soneil, ok,.,. but this is one of the first public sound cards ever released
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: all walks of life from different parts of the world are all not residing in the 3 AM Eastern time zone
<Aloha> bod_, probably not ;)
<sizzle> I am about to start a hacking class in school so we have to know a little about linux
<cvd> i want to be a op
<bluefoxx> UnWorthy, you know this is the internet, its a different time all over for everyone...
<UnWorthy> I need the alcohol cause my wisdom teeth are coming in and I need the melatonin to help me sleep
<UnWorthy> wheres the crim
<UnWorthy> e
<UnWorthy> it's quite harmless
<ldd> ff
<bazhang> !install | bluefoxx
<UnWorthy> but I'msorry....
<ubotu> bluefoxx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FloodBot1> UnWorthy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sapperjanko> !e | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<unagi_> does anyone here run kde
<soneil> bod_: fair enough.  after trying to get some soundblaster audigy monstrosity working, I just miss the old ISA sb16's is all :)
<bazhang> sapperjanko: I think you want !b ;]
<UnWorthy> oh hey....about my hardware working with ubuntu?
<_ruben> unagi_: the ppl in #kubuntu most likely do
<unagi_> yea
<unagi_> and they arent answering
<unagi_> so i thought id try here
<unagi_> thanks
<UnWorthy> will my soundblaster audigy 2 ZS work?
<bluefoxx> can i get a link to the floppy for booting from cd?
<UnWorthy> I've heard about the time it takes to get wireless cards working..
<bod_> soneil, ;)
<UnWorthy> will my soundblaster audigy 2 ZS workon ubuntu?
<cvd> googleit
<bod_> likely
<Aloha> UnWorthy, wireless works pretty well. my linksys card works good
<bazhang> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<sapperjanko> UnWorthy, its best just 2 have ya router next 2 ya box
<UnWorthy> cool ahola thats what I have
<bazhang> hmm
<UnWorthy> the 801g?
<bluefoxx> UnWorthy, probally, most things work without any or much trouble, drives seem to just be able to be pluged in
<sapperjanko> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: you mean 802.11g
<UnWorthy> and ATi video cards?
<UnWorthy> yes
<UnWorthy> ty know it all :P
<bod_> !enter | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluefoxx> UnWorthy, ati is fuzzy in linux
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation bluefoxx
<UnWorthy> I'm taking a+ i SHOULD know that
<bluefoxx> bazhang, ty
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: im not a know it all.. its just information take it as you will
<Aloha> bluefoxx, whats best video card for ubuntu? Nvidia?
<shaark> UnWorthy: some issues with ati drivers and hibernate
<UnWorthy> what part of :P didn't you understand?
<bluefoxx> Aloha, pretty much
<UnWorthy> who hibernates....thats for bears
<cvd> nvidia
<soneil> UnWorthy: and laptops
<shaark> UnWorthy: laptops
<UnWorthy> true dat
<UnWorthy> I'm sad my geforce 6600gt burned out...
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: sorry im not familiar with implied expressions via text
<Aloha> well technically desktops hibernate too, depending on power settings
<sapperjanko> !hibernate | UnWorthy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluefoxx> bazhang, will that work in an text based browser?firefox kills my uptime for some reason[as soon as i exit it my system crashes]
<UnWorthy> lol kk GG
<Carbonflux> there is also a issue with Audigy 2 cards and VLC which no one wants to admit too, that card works fine with other players but with VLC you get cracking a poping etc
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: im acctually just a clever AI BoT for this chat room
<UnWorthy> .....thats no es bueno
<bod_> UnWorthy, please, this is not AIM
<bazhang> bluefoxx: that is something I am not sure about--does this computer have an ethernet port?
<pablocpg> hello, i have a trouble, i can't acces to firefox, i remove and install again and it says :could not initialize the browser's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your browser's profile directory
<sapperjanko> !ati | UnWorthy
<ubotu> UnWorthy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sizzle> does ubuntu have a program like cain and abel
<mythtv> can i get the missing libstdc++.so.5 some how ?
<pablocpg> i don't know how to solve it some body can helpme please
<UnWorthy> why is this not aim?
<UnWorthy> what did I do?
<bod_> pablocpg, mark firefox for complete  removal in synaptic, then apply,. then install again
<bluefoxx> bazhang, the one im trying to boot from?not built in, but i have a pcmcia ethernet adaptor on it
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: LOL yea, u can talk back tho... ubotu cant
<mythtv> is there a command like yum provides ?
<UnWorthy> I said "no es bueno?"
<soneil> pablocpg: uninstalling & re-instaling won't remove your user profile.  you might want to look for that (I think it's in ~/.firefox/ or ~/.mozilla/) and try moving that out the way
<pablocpg> bod_, i did that but is the same problem
<bod_> UnWorthy, just try and keep the lol,kk,GG, to a minimum
<WGGMk> mythtv: google libstdc++.so.5 pacakages.. and look for and ubuntu page.. alternativly you can use getlib.. its on the forums somewhere.. sorry i dont have the link
<bazhang> bluefoxx: the minimal install might do for you; see !minimal
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: thats just my Artifical Inteligence programming hahaha
<pablocpg> soneil, i should remove that?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: equiped with typo's and misinformation on occasion
<UnWorthy> I find the joining and leaving every 2 secs more annoying than a "lol kk"....but thats just me....
<pawan> hi
<soneil> pablocpg: I'd move it somewhere else.  if it doesn't fix the problem, you can just move it back again.  nothing lost
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: AHHH smart bot, LOL thats y u couldnt help me all the way, bc u was at the end of ya program for samba :P
<UnWorthy> [3:08am] mbamford (n=mbamford@75.156.95.69) has joined. «1117 people»
<bazhang> UnWorthy: take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<UnWorthy> [3:08am] ryg9I (n=pavel@195.10.218.67) has joined. «1118 people»
<UnWorthy> Evkaz (n=Evkaz@81.18.141.34) has joined. «1119 people»
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: yea, i need upgrades.. unfortunatlly im community maintaned pacakge
<bod_> pablocpg, type    sudo apt-get check    to make sure your dependencies arent broken
<UnWorthy> right
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: which isnt really up-to-date atm
<bluefoxx> bazhang, im not currently trying to install, as all the laptop hardisks i own at the moment are dead[clicked out] and i just want to boot it to see if my repairs worked, the cmos batt inside was snapped off and i had to re-solder it back on, it boots but wont boot cd
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: bit like them IBM and Apple ads u see on TV huh
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: lol
<bazhang> bluefoxx: wow that sounds serious--not sure how you can go about that not having had a floppy drive for nearly a decade ;[
<sapperjanko> UnWorthy: if i remember, u can turn on/off the SYSTEM messages, and u wont see ppl coming n going then
<pablocpg> soneil, the result is :
<pablocpg> Reading package lists... Done
<pablocpg> Building dependency tree
<pablocpg> Reading state information... Done
<sapperjanko> !lol | WGGMk
<ubotu> WGGMk: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bluefoxx> bazhang, i know i heard somewear about a floppy disk that will switch the boot to the cdrom drive for booting CDs on older systems
<bod_> pablocpg, ok thats fine
<howtoo> what's eth1:avah NIC for?
<WGGMk> UnWorthy: out of the 10-15 screen names that appear on my chat box.. you are there roughly 5 times..w hich would mean you are chatting 50% of the time i receive messages.. which is more annoying then hearing people leave and enter
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: sorry i just had 2 rub that in there for ya
<pablocpg> bod_, so what should i do to fix it?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: hehe
<tokok> WGGMk: he left
<bod_> pablocpg, dunno,.,. im thinkin
<WGGMk> tokok: but for how long
<bazhang> indeed
<soneil> bluefoxx: is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto   what you're looking for ?  ("I can not boot from my CD-ROM drive but I can read from it")
<sapperjanko> OH so we all gunna see some quite time now he has gone
<pablocpg> soneil how can i go to ~/.firefox?
<WGGMk> pablocpg: "cd ~/.firefox
<odysseas> pablocpg cd ~/.firefox
<bluefoxx> soneil, mayhaps... i shal check it out
<cvd> home then ctrl+h
<bod_> pablocpg, are you installing normal firefox 2.0.0 or 3.0.0?
<pablocpg> wggmk, i did that, but the folder doesn't exists?
<bluefoxx> soneil, errg..."404 not found" when i click the d/l -. -;
<pablocpg> bod_, the firefox that is in the add soft from ubuntu
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: with my samba, when i go into Webmin and have a look at that server it has the folder there and comes up like this.....MyFiles 	/var/www 	Read/write to travis,mark,group mark,group travis
<sapperjanko> Read only to all other known users
<Casey> Anyone know a way to disable my CD eject button?
<bod_> pablocpg, yer,. but both versions are in my synaptic,.,. use synaptic, and make sure your trying to use 2.0.0
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: can you SSH into your server?
<bluefoxx> Casey, short of physically taking it out with a de-soldering kit of some sort, i dont know
<Casey> :/
<pablocpg> bod_, is the 2.0.0.11
<sapperjanko> thats the same as telnet hey
<cpk1> is there a more comprehensive wireless card list out there other than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless+cards&titlesearch=Titles
<bod_> WGGMk, can you check the firefox folder,.,. its definately not in ~/.firefox
<cpk1> buying a wireless for my server/router and want one guarenteed to work
<sapperjanko> !SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bod_> pablocpg, ok, yer thats the right one
<WGGMk> bod_: try "locate firefox"
<Ububegin> Hei guys, i have installed apache2.2 from the synaptic manager... But I want the apache2.0 version instead.... how do i go about that
<WGGMk> bod_: nice catch.. should be ~/.mozilla/firefox
<bod_> WGGMk, thougt so,.,. dont locate it unless you want alot of reading,.,.theres firefox components all over my disk
<sapperjanko> ahh im gunna have an hour break all, gunna go throw me T-Bone on the bbq
<WGGMk> bod_: hehe.. sorry about the misinformation
<bod_> anyone know why i just get a black screen after i press install,.,. im trying ubuntu 7.10 on an IBM thinkpad
<soneil> my bad.   my stab at ~/.firefox was an educated guess because I don't have any GUI linux boxes anymore :/
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: do you have SSH setup on your server or no?
<Jakke77_> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<WGGMk> bod_: your trying to use the livecd?
<bod_> WGGMk, no worries,. i remember looking for it once before,. so i tried ur cd ~/.firefox and didnt get anywhere,. and because its installed by default it has to be in the same place on his machine
<bazhang> bod_: which thinkpad? have you seen thinkwiki?
<bod_> WGGMk, yer
<bod_> bazhang, its a black one,. no,. can you gimme a link?
<WGGMk> bod_: do you get to the desktop or just the boot splash with options?
<gluonman> Can one record webcam sessions in kopete?
<bazhang> bod_: ha a black one--model number?
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: well i must have it all set up if i just downloaded putty and was about 2 connect :P
<bod_> WGGMk, boot splash then i selected the top option (install) now 10 mins later i have a black screen
<bluefoxx> soneil, so the link [https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto ] is what im looking for but this comp im on allready runs ubuntu, are there linux unstructions? i dont own windows XD
<bod_> bazhang, i dunno,. where is the model no. located,.,. im not laptop savy im afraid
<WGGMk> bod_: do you know how to give additional booting options? i believe its F6
<bod_> WGGMk, yer
<WGGMk> bod_: add these lines "noapic irqpool noirqdebug"
<bazhang> bod_: should be near the bottom of the screen
<soneil> bluefoxx: dd if=theimage of=/dev/yourfloppy  (I don't know what devices floppies are, and you really, really want to doublecheck it before you splat data across it)
<WGGMk> bod_: then hit enter and try that
<bod_> bazhang,  T22
<bod_> WGGMk, hang on gotta restart it
<soneil> bluefoxx: dd replacing their rawrite instruction
<bluefoxx> soneil, ok, tyvm X3
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: if you can ssh into your server with 1 of the user accounts your trying to write to the /var/www directory with.. then cd /var/www and try "mkdir test"
<bod_> WGGMk,  by add these lines,. do you mean,.,. copy exactly what you wrote?
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: if it tells you that you dont have permission then samba wont let you write there either because it still defaults to the User account permission ultimatly
<sapperjanko> well i have apache installed, and i can connect 2 the test webpage they have
<soneil> bluefoxx: I can't stress the doublecheck bit enough.  I've written a 1.44Mb image over the front of a harddrive before.  it made me cry.
<sapperjanko> as there is already a folder in there that i can see
<DrDerek> anyone recommendations for web-server security testing?
<WGGMk> bod_: yes/no.. if your on the top option.. Start/Install.. press F6 and you will see some lines already written.. just add what I wrote to the end of it and hit enter.. ("noapic irqpoll noirqdebug")
<bluefoxx> soneil, ouch, it wasnt your main hdd was it?
<soneil> bluefoxx: one and only
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_T22 bod_
<sapperjanko> WGGMk yea ya not wrong, cant write
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: no no.. can you login remotely with command line.. IE: ssh <username>@<ipaddress> (from command line or putty)
<bod_> WGGMk, bazhang, cheers guys,.,. i gotta go to school now,.,. but il be back in about 6 hours r so,.,.lol,.,. cya
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: try changing your web directory to a folder that is WORLD writeable
<WGGMk> bod_: did it work?
<WGGMk> bod_: you cant keep me in suspence
<bluefoxx> soneil, eek, that had to hurt[i think i would cry too, given 60 gigs of video and 20 of games, 7 of music], BTW, how do i find the device path for my floppy?
<bod_> WGGMk, dunno yet,. bazhang, whats a S3 savage chip?
<kaiz> hi people I have a problem for running ubuntu 7.10 live or ubuntu 7.10 server. Actually I tried to install the last one but after chooseing safe vga it gives me "[34.294861] PCI cannot allocate recource region 0 of device 0000:00:09.0" and then it starts loading but hangs. I think that is some hardware support problem, but anyway I can't get out of that situation. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T21 this is what you really want bod_
<bod_> bazhang, ty once more,.,. whats a S3 savage chip,.,.do i have one?
<bazhang> bod_: need the alternate cd and follow instructions on that second link
<WGGMk> bod_: best to listen to bazhang, using extra boot options can get messy
<bazhang> must be bod_
<bod_> bazhang, ok,.,. il pull that down,. while im at school,.,. ty
<soneil> bluefoxx: I'm pretty sure it's /dev/fd* ... my favourite is to put a floppy in, then file -s /dev/thatdevice and see if the floppy starts making fun noises.  it's harmless if it's wrong.
<bluefoxx> soneil, ok, that sounds good
<bod_> WGGMk, its,.k ,. i kinda understand what those extra thingies do
<sapperjanko> back later all, gunna go have tea
<WGGMk> bod_: try bazhang's method first though
<bazhang> WGGMk: that page is full of boot options ;] you are in the right here
<WGGMk> bazhang: oh yea? go me then lol
<tumbleweed05> ok. need some help with rhythmbox.
<bluefoxx> soneil, ok, got it, its /dev/fd0
<tumbleweed05> shows my itunes shared library on my mac but doesn't bring up any of the music.
<soneil> bluefoxx: I impress myself.  I haven't had a floppy drive since 1998 :)
<bazhang> such as kopt=root/dev/hda1 ro acpi=off apm=on WGGMk ;]
<bluefoxx> soneil, [strangly my floppy disk drive is about 10 years old and it still works great, dead silent too]
<bod_> WGGMk,  too late,.,. i started yours a few mins ago,.,. but i think its hung
<pablocpg> exit
<tumbleweed05> anyone?
<soneil> bluefoxx: it was never the drives that irked me.  it was finding doghair inside any disk that held valuable data
<bazhang> tumbleweed05: you should know by now to give more info ;]
<amol1> hi to all ,i have run this command ##udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sda | grep DRIVER   it showing two different drivers are used by disk i.e. "sd" "scsi"..why two different driver it is showing for same device?
<ivan_> can i ask java lib questions in this channel?
<Neeku> in windows we had "ctrl+alt+delete", what keys do this in ubuntu?
<bazhang> you can ask... ;]
<soneil> these little usb sticks have changed my life.  they'll survive being digested by pets.
<ivan_> Neeku: ctrl+backspace i think
<odysseas> Neeku top
<Neeku> ivan_: no
<amol1> Neeku:same but you have to enable it in inittab file
<ivan_> Neeku: that will reset the window manager
<bazhang> to restart X?
<cvd> ctrl+alt+backspace resset
<jekil>  i need a list of all ubuntu default usernames that be setted in /etc/passwd, there is one?
<kaiz> hardware support anyone?
<Neeku> I want to see the list of task being run at the time and quite any of them I want
<bazhang> ctrl alt bkspc
<bluefoxx> soneil, lol, i have cats but that was living with my parents, i moved out last year and live with my grandfather now, no pets here[no fuzzy kitties but there i had no awesome computer to learn from and give me a career, lol], anyways, thanks for the help, ill give my new disk a try and let you know if it worked
<bod_> bazhang,  im lost,.,. can you give me a link to the 7.10 ubuntu alternate download
<ivan_> cvd: yea thats it didn't want to try =)
<bazhang> top Neeku
<Neeku> bazhang: top?
<Neeku> bazhang: what do you mean?
<WGGMk> Neeku: right click on your tasbar and go to "add to panel" then select system monitor
<bazhang> or htop neeku but you have to install it--run top from the terminal and ye shall see ;]
<WGGMk> Neeku: it will add a system tray icon similar to Windows Task Manager
<ivan_> Neeku: do u want to see proc. running ?
<bazhang> !alternate | bod_ you should know this by now ;]
<ubotu> bod_ you should know this by now ;]: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download bod_
<bod_> bazhang, i no what it is,. i didnt no where to get it,.,. the ubuntu site isnt very searchable,.,. cheers,. cya later
<bazhang> bye
<Jakke77_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Neeku> WGGMk: ahhaa! thanks a lot
<WGGMk> bod_: on ubuntu.com when you are about to download the CD.. there is check box for "Download Alternative CD"
<WGGMk> Neeku: welcome
<WGGMk> nvm
<WGGMk> sapperjanko: you still there??
<cjones__> where is the sudoers fiel ?
<cjones__> where is the sudoers fiel ?
<cjones__> oops sorry
<cjones__> file
<soneil> cjones__: /etc/sudoers   but I recommend using visudo.  it'll try it's best to stop you shooting yourself in the foot.
<WGGMk> aggree
<cjones__> soneil
<WGGMk> 'd
<soneil> cjones__: (messing up sudo can leave you in a very sticky situation)
<cjones__> soneil i have aroot account and dont want sudo enabeled for other accounts
<Neeku> WGGMk: another problem! I can't find the process that doesn't let me eject my dvd
<WGGMk> cjones__: keep in mind the root account is disabled in Ubuntu out of the box
<Neeku> how can I find it out?
<WGGMk> neeku: there's a process STOPPING you from ejecting your CD? this sounds unlikly
<cvd> PR here?
<jekil>  i need a list of all ubuntu default usernames that be setted in /etc/passwd, there is one?
<WGGMk> cjones__: sudo is ONLY enabled for the original user when installing ubuntu for the first time
<WGGMk> cjones__: I would recommend against using root for ANYTHING
<Neeku> WGGMk: yeah. when I want to eject it, a message pops up that an application doesn't let it be ejected
<Paolinho> Neeku, is the dvdrom-drive mounted ?
<cjones__> wggmk sudo passwd root turns it on
<soneil> cjones__: if you don't need sudo fullstop, I'd just rename sudoers to sudoers.orig or something.  that way if the proverbial hits the fan, you've a quick-fix in singleuser boot
<Neeku> Paolinho: yes
<Paolinho> Neeku, try sudo umount /media/cdrom
<Paolinho> (or any other path, that leeds to your cdrom-drive)
<WGGMk> cjones__: i know.. but you should NOT use it.. its not good security practices
<WGGMk> Paolinho: not having hte CDROM mounted wouldnt stop it from opening
<cjones__> if i cant brake my box ill never learn how to fix it
<Alamue> Howdy, anyone know of any software that can be used with my HTC 6700 Pocket PC? Palm OS Devices does not work.
<bazhang> cjones__: famous last words ;]
<cjones__> ive also heard that sudo is not good sec pratice
<Neeku> Paolinho: how can I find what the path is?
<WGGMk> cjones__: these are just words of the wise.. root is locked for a reason... you can achieve the same via "sudo"
<Neeku> (instead of cdrom)
<cjones__> i can always reinstall
<cjones__> this is just a learning box
<cjones__> thanks guys for the help
<Paolinho> Neeku, less /etc/fstab and then look for your cdrom
<WGGMk> cjones__: gluck
<soneil> If you want trial by fire, any unix will give you all the rope you need.  just don't expect people to recommend it :)
<bazhang> heh
<rcuhljr> anyone got a minute to help a complete linux newcomer out?
<bazhang> may as well throw automatix and envy on top
<WGGMk> rcuhljr: shoot
<iambernie> Hello, is possible to make a shared folder of a dvd/cd device if there is no cd/dvd in it?
<rcuhljr> setting up kismet, and I'm looking to install new drivers for my wireless card
<WGGMk> iambernie: you can share the mount path, but it wont go anywhere if there's no media inserted
<rcuhljr> since I believe the default ones are my current stumbling block.
<Neeku> Paolinho: "not mounted"
<Paolinho> Neeku, and you can't eject it?
<WGGMk> rcuhljr: what is kismet? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Neeku> yeah
<rcuhljr> 7.10 x64
<rcuhljr> Kismet is a wireless network monitoring software.
<rcuhljr> it just passively listens and detects networks
<WGGMk> rcuhljr: have you tried restricted-drivers-manager?
<Neeku> Paolinho: the dvd has some probelems so it cant be read. now i want to eject it but something doesn't let me
<bahman> Hi everybody :)
<iambernie> WGGMk: Do I have to do that in the shell, because I can't use the GUI to make the dvd device a shared folder if there's no cd in it. (using smb btw)
<rcuhljr> WGGMk: Can't say that I know what that is
<Paolinho> Neeku, very strange, the only idea I got now, is to reboot your system and get it out before booting...
<WGGMk> iambernie: you can make a share pointing to the mount path of the drive your sharing... edit the smb.conf file..
<cvd> the roms has a small hole, out something in it
<Neeku> oh no!
<Miesco> Whats better Debian or Ubuntu
<Paolinho> Neeku, I saw my system hang some time ago with an unreadable cdrom
<soneil> Neeku: hdparm -L 0 /path/device should manually drop the lock flag.   it shouldn't be needed tho
<Neeku> Paolinho: can't I find the application from the system monitor?
<cvd> ubuntu
<iambernie> WGGMk: Ok, thanks.
<bazhang> Neeku: what about opening a cd burning app and then choosing eject from that?
<WGGMk> rcuhljr: click System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Ububegin> whats the diff between apache2-mpm-prefork_2.0.55-4ubuntu2.2_i386.deb & apache2-mpm-prefork_2.0.55-4ubuntu4.1_i386.deb  ..  the diff is ubuntu2.2 vs ubuntu4.1 ...
<rcuhljr> yeah just found it nosing around
<bahman> I have a problem with my Firefox in Ubuntu gutsy... when the ubuntu updated, firefox couldn't work with all my AddOns
<Miesco> Whats you Ununtu user's opinion on Debian?
<WGGMk> rcuhljr: does it say that wireless firmware is enabled?
<bazhang> bahman: what version of firefox
<rcuhljr> the only thing it found so far is my video card.
<WGGMk> Miesco: without Debian there is no Ubuntu
<bazhang> Miesco: you ask this in #ubuntu?
<cvd> ubunut try to make it more easy? i dont know
<bahman> dear bazhang I thinks its now 2.11
<Miesco> Word around is people in #Debian think they are better
<soneil> Miesco: that's really difficult to get an unbiased answer to.  especially in here :)   but personally, I love debian for their thoroughness, and ubuntu for their fixed & predictable release schedule.   but I'm not a desktop user, and you know what they say about everyone having as*cough*opinions ..
<bazhang> bahman: what version of ubuntu and what addons
<wyrmul> I am trying to set the group of a folder?  I cannot determine the command.
<WGGMk> Miesco: Debian vs Ubuntu is kinda pointless
<mohshami> hey guys, how can I enable the progress bar in the command line ftp client?
<Paolinho> wyrmul, chgrp
<Ububegin> It cant be diff version of ubuntu rite... since they both released in 2007.. is it the diff kernel versions
<Miesco> soneil: Okay thanks, I have used Debian since forever and Ubuntu seems to be more up to date (more releases), I dont know, i'll probably just buy a laptop with Ubuntu already on it and keep this desktop Debian
<WGGMk> Miesco: my suggestion is to try both
<Ububegin> Miesco: Do Ubuntu vs Vista instead... :D
<netgear> when installing ubuntu restricted-extras i get an error code (1) from sub process /usr/bin/dpkg how do i fix this?
<wyrmul> Paolinho: k thanks
<Miesco> Ububegin: You think vista or ubuntu is better?
<bahman> bazhang Gutsy, and all my AddOns could work up tp ver 3.0 FF
<Ububegin> Miesco: what do you think ... :D
<soren> Does anyone have a "AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
<kaizoku> What is CONFIG_X86_PAE=y for?
<Miesco> Vista makes me want to cut my wrists with dull glass
<soren> Does anyone have a "AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+" CPU?
<kaizoku> Is that an ubuntu specific option?
<mohshami> Miesco: Ubuntu hands down
<bazhang> more of a firefox issue bahman
<Ububegin> whats the diff between apache2-mpm-prefork_2.0.55-4ubuntu2.2_i386.deb & apache2-mpm-prefork_2.0.55-4ubuntu4.1_i386.deb .. the diff is ubuntu2.2 vs ubuntu4.1 ...
<Neeku> soneil: what should I write instead of /path/drive ?
<Ububegin> whats the diff between apache2-mpm-prefork_2.0.55-4ubuntu look[2.2|4.1] here _i386.deb
<Ububegin> wats 2.2 and 4.1 mean
<WGGMk> good night everyone
<Miesco> Yea I guess ubuntu is better, but windows aint bothering us, are they?  Why cant we just let them do their thing?
<Neeku>  /media/cdrom0 ?
<cvd> intel or amd
<bazhang> bye
<WGGMk> Final Note: Windows sucks..... they are a company built on lies and stolen goods
<WGGMk> gnite
<WGGMk> lol
<WGGMk> !lol | WGGMk
<Miesco> WGGMk: Every hour im on windows I turn a little bit more homosexual
<bahman> bazhang So how could I solve my problem?!
<WGGMk> oh jeeze
<rcuhljr> So if I have the .ucode file for the new driver, how do I switch to that driver?
<bazhang> bahman: what addons
<cvd> = get out of the closet
<WGGMk> gluck with that Miesco
<Miesco> And a little bit more suicidle too
<Ububegin> Miesco: when u using windows, better not get close to u, man...
<soneil> Neeku: if /dev/cdrom0 exists, it sounds like a good candidate.   otherwise I'd "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" and see what was detected at install-time
<bahman> bazhang Is there any way to go back my previous  version of firefox?!
<Miesco> I might rape you then jump into the bath with a windows computer plugged in
<soneil> Neeku: it's not /media/anything tho .. they're mountpoints, not devices   (long story)
<bazhang> bahman: which version do you want to go back to? 1.5?
<cvd> i wonder, when is the day that i can buy OSX and install it in my PC
<bazhang> Miesco: please stop
<rcuhljr> anyone know how to manually update a driver?
<Neeku> soneil: you mean i must use /dev/scd1 ?
<kaizoku> Does anyone here know anything about the kernel..?
<Neeku> soneil: none works
<soneil> cvd: the day apple stop making unholy profit margins on hardware
<kaizoku> And whether or not the CONFIG_X86_PAE symbol is ubuntu specific?
<Aloha> Miesco, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<FiRaRi> d0131d0131d0131d0131d0131n d0131d0131d0131d0131d0131d
<cvd> i dont care if linux is OPen or windows in propietary,  i just like OS's
<soren> kaizoku: It's not.
<Miesco> I mean, just like 4 hours would only make me a little bit more homosexual, not a lot, if I spent 30 years on it, if I hadent taken a screwdriver and jammed it in my throat, i'd probably be a flamming homosexual
<bahman> bazhang Version 2.7
<kaizoku> soren: Do you know why I might not see it in the vanilla config?
<kaizoku> soren: *vanilla sources
<Neeku> oh my God! Isn't there such an option to find the application preventing this drive from being ejected?!
<Neeku> linux sucks
<bahman> bazhang 2.7 work in a good way
<kaizoku> soren: Is there something else I need to enable first?
<Miesco> I need to go to sleep
<soren> kaizoku: enable X86_32 and disable HIGHMEM4G.
<cvd> just restar the pc man
<cvd> and then you can rejected
<Miesco> Its 4am here, dont know about you
<Neeku> cvd: well, that's not a solution
<dondong> Hallo?
<tumbleweed05> hi
<Miesco> I'll be going to bed now and put an end to all my trolling :)
<Neeku> heh! I found and killed the process
<Seveas> cs kb Miesco
 * Neeku is proud of herself!! :D
<mythtv> is there a package that installes the mplayer/codecs.conf ?
<Flynsarmy> Why is th eupdate manager offering me updates to kde core libraries if i use Gnome?
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras mythtv
<soneil> Flynsarmy: have you installed anything at all that uses kde's libraries?
<soren> Flynsarmy: Because you've got kde core libraries installed.
<kaizoku> soren: I still don't see it.
<Seveas> mythtv, mplayer has it in its examples/ folder
<usrl> If a website I'm going to only has repos for Debian (Etch, Lenny, Sid) versions, which one would be best to use with Gutsy?
<kaizoku> soren: It's not even commented out in .config
<Seveas> usrl, a gutsy one.
<usrl> Seveas: There is no gutsy repo. Just ones for debian versions.
<Seveas> usrl, so download the source package and rebuild :)
<usrl> Seveas: No thanks.
<kaizoku> soren: Is there anything else that might be blocking it?
<thokle> Hey I have a problem I ubuntu can not find basic session when it starts up, so I can only start up i save session mode, is there any one who has an idea of what I can do?
<cvd> tomorow is gonna be the day of the linuc desktop
<soren> kaizoku: You sure you don't have HIGHMEM4G enabled?
<kaizoku> soren: Yes, I have  172 CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y
<soren> kaizoku: There's your problem.
<soren> kaizoku: Why do you care about PAE anyway?
<kaizoku> soren: What should I have enabled..?
<kaizoku> CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G?
<soren> For instance, yes.
<MecSympaTiK> http://www.math-linux.com/spip.php?article86
<kaizoku> soren: I need PAE because xen won't accept a non-PAE guest kernel.
<MecSympaTiK> www.math-linux.com nice tutorials
<MecSympaTiK> tips and course
<soren> kaizoku: Ok.
<kaizoku> soren: Oh, thanks!
<cvd> the most cheaper A+ cert?
<Neeku> any tools for editing mp3 tags?
<mohshami> Neeku: Amarok
<cvd> EasyTag
<bazhang> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (gutsy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<cvd> ubotu
<bazhang> Neeku: see above
<Neeku> bazhang: can't I do it with right clicking on the song?
<Neeku> (seems that I need to switch to root, but I don't know how)
<bazhang> Neeku: in amarok?
<Neeku> bazhang: no, without that.
<cvd> amarok, here, amarok there.. who use amarok nayway
<unagi> kde > gnome
<unagi> :D
<white_eagle> I can't play planet penguin racer, because I enabled those experimental features and now I can't even run the game, I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling but the game still doesn't run
<white_eagle> can I fix this somehow?
<Neeku> how should i switch to rrot?
<Neeku> sudo root ?
<Neeku> sudo?
<Neeku> none works
<white_eagle> Neeku, look
<white_eagle> first
<white_eagle> logging as root isn't recommended
<white_eagle> you need to use the sudo command in the terminal
<dgjones> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<white_eagle> and then enter your admin password
<H4ck3rx> Neeku: try this sudo su
<Kcaj> Heya
<Kcaj> Can I aska kind of non-ubuntu question? :x
<white_eagle> ..
<Neeku> H4ck3rx: great!
<Kcaj> Can't think of anywhere better to ask it ^^ haha
<cvd> no
<bazhang> Neeku: right clicking works here
<dgjones> Kcaj, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kcaj> I'm curious if anyone here knows about 401(k) plans and getting dividends
<Kcaj> Ah, ok
<bazhang> Kcaj: ubuntu is a support channel
<cvd> he need support of 401k
<tumbleweed05> is there a way i can have a spellchecker system wide? like in os x?
<khelll> am using gparted: but all i get is one partition with "unallocated space "
<jetscreamer> don't you already have one?
<jetscreamer> !info aspell
<ubotu> aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.5-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 130 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<jetscreamer> there are others
<ProudBritish> hi all
<_GodMasterss_> hi
<khelll> am using gparted: but all i get is one partition with "unallocated space " , what's wrong???
<white_eagle> I can't play planet penguin racer, because I enabled those experimental features and now I can't even run the game, I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling but the game still doesn't run
<cvd> delete the ./ of planet
<hk2999> how do i change the panel text color in gutsy. the .gtkrc-2.0 trick doesn't seem to work anymore?
<cvd> what time is it there?
<hk2999> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 31 2008, 09:15:22 - Next meeting: MOTU in 1 day
<soneil> where?
<cvd> there
<hk2999> oh
<cvd> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 31 2008, 09:16:22 - Next meeting: MOTU in 1 day
<hk2999> how do i change the panel text color in gutsy? the .gtkrc-2.0 trick doesn't seem to work anymore
<livenicely> i cant copy vcd into my hard drive i have ext3 partioin
<BLUG_Fred> HI! Has anyone installed sql-ledger on Ubuntu server here?
<livenicely> i cant copy vcd into my hard driver. i have ext3 partition
<wyrmul> I am trying to determine how much ram I have installed?
<Neeku> is there any other tool rather than amarok which is smaller?
<bazhang> livenicely: how are you trying to do it? drag and drop?
<Neeku> for editing tags
<bazhang> right click is smaller neeku
<cvd> why the hell when i select the windows os in the grub, it ask me' are you sure"
<saftsack> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/asterisk/bristuff-0.3.0-PRE-1y-p/zaptel-1.2.22.1/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Schluss has someone informations regarding this issue?
<Neeku> bazhang: although I did su, it doesn't give me permission to edit that
<Shinobi> hey alsa guru's online please?.... i have a realtek ac97 integrated asus sound card on my desktop ubuntu box, i can hear the sound perfectly well but my mic is not working and it cant be tested in sound recorder because that program crashes everytime i try to use it for checking...any help?
<soneil> wyrmul: "free -h" is a good start.
<bazhang> Neeku: why root? that will come back to haunt you ;[
<livenicely> yes
<livenicely> drg and drop
<Neeku> bazhang: because it says that 'the owner is root'
<neeto> so I have ntfs-config installed, and an NTFS drive in my computer, whenever I try to mount it (media/sdb2) it says device busy... I've even tried -o force, and it still says it's busy. Can I get it to stop whatever it's doing and mount already?
<bazhang> livenicely: need to rip it
<livenicely> and also copy .dat track from vcd and paste it into home folder
<snorkel> nick shaark
<SleepingSloth> cvd,  haha - probably grub developers little joke
<Ububegin> i installed like this ... [sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb] ... however to uninstall i haf to do this [sudo dpkg -r package_name ] May I know what is the package_name ... tks
<livenicely> which is best ripper for a vcd
<livenicely> and y vcd is not supported
<livenicely> dvd has no problem
<bazhang> k3b livenicely
<livenicely> i have installed k3b
<livenicely> i am going to check it
<bazhang> then use it
<cvd> well ca ya later
<cvd> any here has a tux usplash?
<tech_m> hello! anybody here who knows how to set-up joomla in ubuntu server?
<Brinson> someone just posted an adobe survey on the forum. Everyone should do it. If adobe ported their apps to linux..........
<khelll> what is the disk check utility in ubuntu ?
<Brinson> I mean, it prolly won't happen, but if we got like every linux user to fill out the survey.
<erUSUL> khelll: fsck
<bazhang> offtopic Brinson
<Brinson> I still don't know what this channel is. Its the default for the X-Chat client I installed.
<Neeku> i installed cowbell for tag editing; but I can't find where it's installed
<bazhang> ubuntu support not chit chat Brinson
<erUSUL> !offtopic | Brinson
<ubotu> Brinson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> !hi | Brinson
<ubotu> Brinson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tech_m> hello? I created public_html in home folder...change its permission ....but I can´t access it in http
<tech_m> anybody here who could assist me?
<khelll> am trying gparted and am getting Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<Ububegin> tech_m : dont u have to install a server or sumtin for it
<orbisvicis> tech_m, did you move it to /var/www/apache if using apache?
<tech_m> M usign ubuntu server
<Merphy> hi everybody
<orbisvicis> yeah thats it then
<tumbleweed05> hey merphy
<tech_m> I cannot move the folder.. I tried to right click but paste is not highligthd
<Merphy> any idea to install modem toshiba machine (toshiba satellite A-100)
<orbisvicis> ubuntu server doesnt have an X server ... you shouldnt have a screen
<orbisvicis> in console terminal
<erUSUL> !dialup | Merphy
<ubotu> Merphy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<orbisvicis> cp -R ~/public_html /var/www/apache
<tech_m> what do you mean with it?
<Merphy> ok thanks
<tech_m> m using ubuntu server with gui installed./..
<tech_m> so, how could I move the folder there ?
<orbisvicis> tech_m, you need root privileges
<tech_m> how to do it?
<orbisvicis> so, sudo cp -R ~/public_html /var/www/apache
<VvWolverinevV> hi does anyone know what package creates a "file:" folder in the home folder?
<Ububegin> i installed like this ... [sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb] ... however to uninstall i haf to do this [sudo dpkg -r package_name ] May I know what is the package_name ... tks
<orbisvicis> or sudo nautilus -no-desktop
<kubitz> VvWolverinev that happened to me i tihnk it was aone of the filesharing Apps did it
<orbisvicis> one copies it, one opens nautilus with root permissions
<kubitz> I installed a sfew at once so I don't know which
<Jakke77_> http://data.exet.nu/flash/pinguin.swf
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: it regenerates itself :(
<sseNssesSiroSori> hi
<kubitz> Ah that didn't happen for me but then I changed all the paths to more suitable ones so if you left the defualt it may have the recreate it to have somewhere to go
<BadRobot> hi there
<ssenSiroSoriSnes> hi
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: ok ill look into it thanks
<kubitz> VvWolverinevV was it soon after installing p2p software?
<kubitz> I'm just curious
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: possibly, i've tried a few this week
<tech_m> ububegin<<< I cannot still move the folder there? Please help
<kubitz> VvWolverinevV i have a feeling it's either Amule or one of the Gnutella clones if that helps to narrow it down
<Ububegin> did u use sudo mv
<Neeku> I', sure my password is correct but it says it's wrong and I cant log on as root
<BadRobot> i want to install ubuntu on my free and spare partition,so do i have to install it w/o grub or do i have to install grub to the same partition where ubuntu comes.I already have other linux on this box
<Neeku> help me
<sseNssesSiroSori> hi
<BadRobot> just type grep -i 'single white female' /usr2/home/women/* Neeku
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: this week, i've tried limewire, ktorrent... i think that's it
<Ububegin> tech_m : did u use sudo mv
<BadRobot> the best is azureus
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: maybe limewire, i installed abunch of different version of that
<Neeku> BadRobot: huh?!!!!!!
<tech_m> I tried sudo cp -R ~/public_html /var/www/apache
<BadRobot> i just kidding
<VvWolverinevV> BadRobot: kubitz: i also tried azureus this week forgot about that
<Neeku> BadRobot: I see!!!
<kubitz> VvWolverinevV ah i think limewire uses the same nets as Amule so it may be that
<Neeku> but i need help now
<VvWolverinevV> ok
<soneil> BadRobot: if you're confident adding another grub entry to your existing system, I'd skip grub on this instal.  you only need one copy going.  two is just going to confuse things
<odysseas> BadRobot you can update the existing grub to boot ubuntu
<kubitz> VvWolverinevV ah I just stuck with the basic Bittorrent
<tech_m> and I checked it...and yeah I was able to add folder apache there...but still I cannot even delete nor add joomla contents there
<kubitz> I'm not really a specialist in that field so it was enough for me
<tech_m> PLEASE ASSIST>.
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: ktorrent is nice, and you can get it from add/remove
<BadRobot> how do i update it?
<VvWolverinevV> Neeku: azureus is the best bt client on mac os x IMO
<BadRobot> sorry i like ubuntu ,but isn't perfect to keep it as my single distro .Odysseas
<orbisvicis> tech_m, for more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kubitz> VvWolverinevV there are just so many aren't there - I was just blitzed by the sheer numbers on offer
<odysseas> BadRobot better use ubuntu's grub, it will detect your other linux install and place it in grub so you'll have no problems
<BadRobot> thx
<VvWolverinevV> kubitz: move to ubuntu-offtopic
<BadRobot> I have pc-bsd on the other parttion
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to disable a specific program from starting up ... only when logged on via xvnc?
<BadRobot> *partition
<soneil> odysseas: until the other system gets an updated grub package, installs to mbr, and everything goes to pot.  he needs to remove grub from one of the two.  ignoring the second won't make it go away
<Th3Count> anyone manage to install Ubuntu w/ a geforce 8800GTS from what im reading the cards not compatable
<BadRobot> try Linux Mint
<bazhang> offtopic BadRobot
<BadRobot> it is a Ubuntu based distro
<bazhang> and a poor suggestion as well
<ethana3> I was wondering about that flash thing
<Shinobi> bazhang, u good wiith alsa mate?
<ethana3> Dell rolled out Ubuntu on the XPS..
<ethana3> Hardy Alpha4 is supposed to come out today..
<ethana3> any idea how long I'll be waiting?
<BadRobot> Maybe i will work better,i have tried Ubuntu on my friends box and didn't even boot,then install Linux mint and it worked,the happened to other friend Ubuntu works but no other distro in his box
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> it will work much better
<ethana3> see, xorg had a bug in it
<ethana3> where if you have an integrated gpu
<ethana3> and a card
<ethana3> it doesn't work
<Shinobi> er sometimes for some odd reason the top of all my windows suddenly disappear
<ethana3> they fixed it, and those fixes are in hardy
<ethana3> that's the window decorator crashing
<ethana3> are you using metacity, kwin, or compiz?
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ethana3> Shinobi: what window manager?
<ethana3> ah, got it
<ethana3> thank you bazhang
<Shinobi> ethana3, ubuntu gutsy
<ethana3> hmm
<Shinobi> ethana3, compiz
<ethana3> does it have neat effects
<ethana3> oh, ok
<ethana3> lol
<Shinobi> :)
<ethana3> yeah, emerald must be crashing for some reason
<Shinobi> oh ok
<Shinobi> how do i bring them back?
<ethana3> ..though I really can't tell you why
<ethana3> uh
<ethana3> I'd run emerald in the terminal
<ethana3> but I don't know if you can even do that
<Shinobi> i can do everything just that the top of all the windows are gone :/
<ethana3> yeah, the window decorations
<Shinobi> ethana3, when i run it emerald from the terminal they return lol
<Shinobi> thanks
<ethana3> oh
<ethana3> no problem
<ethana3> ;)
<Shinobi> but i still need a fix for my alsa
<Shinobi> the mic is not working
<Shinobi> and the sound preferences program has crashed
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> that's not my area of expertise
<ethana3> I use pulseaudio
<Shinobi> btwn i think thats whats causing emarald to crash
<ethana3> weird
<Shinobi> i cant close the sound preferences window :@
<daoudi5> -
<daoudi5> hello
<daoudi5> please someone can help to just reconfigure my keyboard
<Shinobi> how can i kill it? i just wont close
<daoudi5> because i dont give the right touche
<Shinobi> i m gonna reboot now
<Shinobi> brb
<Kcaj> douche
<odysseas> Shinobi ps aux and kill it
<erUSUL> daoudi5: System>Preferences>Keyboard  ??
<Kcaj> Oh wait, no, touche
<daoudi5> for example whan a type "b" it is "bg" which appear
<tumbleweed05> well i'm off to bed. night everyone.
<BadRobot> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/
<haptiK> hi is it possible to pass the root password to sudo using a flag
<neeto> huh?
<neeto> sudo -s you mean?
<neeto> oh I see what you mean, nevermind me
<haptiK> -s changes the shell env
<Neeku> i'm back again :D
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu does not provide a DEb program package for OmagaT?
<Neeku> could you please tell me how to edit mp3 tags? any software rather than amarok? a small sized one
<redspike> Hi all, Any one know my my Linux hosts logging " rtc: lost some interrupts at 256Hz. " all the time and my clock in my guests go slow? :(
<redspike> iam running Vmware server
<erUSUL> Neeku: i use easytag
<Neeku> erUSUL: sudo apt-get install easytag ??
<erUSUL> Neeku: should work
<Neeku> erUSUL: great
<Neeku> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<joachim_> how do I set my system to boot to command line instead of gnome?
<ikonia> joachim_: remove gdm as a startup script from run level 2
<ikonia> joachim_: man update-rc
<joachim_> how do I check the current update.rc settings so I can put it back after?
<joachim_> there's no /etc/inittab
<tim167> what command can i use to search for a term inside all te *.txt files on my hardrive ?
<dabr> tim167: find / -name "*.txt" | grep whatever
<Ce_eXeMpHe_EFh> _lg_di_bdg
<Ce_eXeMpHe_EFh> alow
<emily> heya, is there anyone here who understands file permissions fairly well?
<ewen> well enough :) what's the q?
<emily> right, I've installed ubuntu on my vista laptop, got the thing partitioned properly and everything
<CO_BANDUNG_23> HI ALL
<emily> installed ntfs-3g and and have set up an ntfs partition as home
<emily> now, all of the user permissions of all of the files on this ntfs partition are root, and it refuses to change them, whether or not I use sudo
<emily> why?
<joachim_> emily: does ubuntu support writing to ntfs?
<jeroenimo> ntfs-3g does
<emily> via ntfs=3g, yes
<joachim_> ah
<LispWarez> hello all
<Johnny_5> y would u want 2 put ubuntu on a ntfs partition to begin with??
<joachim_> check your /etc/fstab
<emily> I'm putting home on an ntfs partition so that vista and ubuntu can both access the files
<LispWarez> can anyone help me, i wanna change over to ubuntu but want to know if i can run some sort of dos emulator in it
<jeroenimo> LispWarez: vmware
<emily> check the fstab for what?
<jeroenimo> or Qemu
<emily> I have it open
<emily> /dev/sda3 /home ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<jeroenimo> emily: does the ntfs part have write permissions ?
<joachim_> the umask for that drive
<LispWarez> run vmware in ubuntu?
<jeroenimo> LispWarez: sure why not
<etfb> LispWarez: VMWare Server is now free (ie zero price, but not Free Software).  I use it to run Windows happily.
<emily> does that have the correct write permissions?
<LispWarez> seems a bit much for a basic user
<pihhan> hello
<phuzion> Ok, I've recently moved to Ubuntu from Windows.  My torrent client of choice was, obviously, uTorrent.  I run uTorrent in Wine now, and have imported the saved data from my Windows partition.  Now, of course, the download locations are obviously not appropriate anymore.  Anyone know of a simple way to edit the uTorrent save information so that everything associates with my new linux paths?
<Johnny_5> can't u have vista on a i386?
<emily> thoughts on the fstab?
<emily> /dev/sda3 /home ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<phuzion> Johnny_5, yeah, Vista is supported on i386 architecture
<etfb> LispWarez: Download the VMWare Server; follow the instructions to install; fire it up; install Windows on a VM; and you're done.
<LispWarez> thats the thing... i dont want windows
<jeroenimo> pihhan: just start the new client and make sure it saves the torrents in the same place as where the old ones where ..
<Johnny_5> well personally that's what i woulda done...
<ewen> LispWarez - you could check out dosbox
<LispWarez> yea i looked at dosbox.com but theres nothing listed for ubuntu
<joachim_> emily: I have for the options bit on my FAT32 drives: defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<nemilar> stop running utorrent in wine
<joachim_> though I don't know what all those do... ;)
<nemilar> use a linux torrent program
<etfb> LispWarez: I created a DOS 7 machine by just installing Win95 and then editing the autoexec so it didn't load Windows...
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu does not provide a DEB program package for OmagaT?
<Johnny_5> err...tqaht's what i ment...man i'm a retard
<joachim_> you might want to try adding umask=007 to that comma list of options
<ikonia> bullgard4: no-one has packaged it
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's that simple
<nemilar> bullgard4: what is it?
<tim167> dabr ok thanks i'll try it out
<LispWarez> i also cant just have a dos OS, need to open an excel spreadsheet (read only) on it too
<Johnny_5> freakin' fat32...can't vista use fat32?
<etfb> phuzion: ktorrent is pretty good (it's the KDE/Kubuntu one, but of course you can get it regardless of your distro).  Not as good as uTorrent, but close enough.
<tokok> does lm-sensors contain HDD sensors? cuz my hdds not detected
<pihhan> dont you know someone, how to turn off sound right after login?
<Johnny_5> ok i can def tell i need 2 go 2 bed soon...sorry
<jeroenimo> pihhan: have a look at deluge-torrent
<ikonia> tokok: hdd sensors - in what way
<linux1> tokok look at hhdtemp
<jeroenimo> pihhan: sorry
<phuzion> etfb, if I move clients, that still brings the issue of re-importing over 300 torrents, and setting appropriate download paths
<pihhan> tokok: smartmontools are for that
<jeroenimo> phuzion: have a look at deluge-torrent
<phuzion> jeroenimo, if I move clients, that still brings the issue of re-importing over 300 torrents, and setting appropriate download paths
<etfb> LispWarez: for the spreadsheet, Open Office may work.  You may have to manually edit all formulas to use semicolons instead of commas, because the OOo developers are retarded...
<jeroenimo> phuzion: well noo..
<etfb> phuzion: Do you have the .torrent files?
<tim167> dabr when i do find / -name "*.txt" | grep whatever, i get some Permission denied messages, is that normal ?
<nemilar> it can prolly read/write fat32, Johnny_5
<nemilar> but i doubt it'll install to it
<nemilar> tokok: no, it doesn't
<nemilar> tokok: www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<nemilar> tokok: I _just_ wrote that how-to like a few hours ago.  see the part about hddtemp
<linux1> tokok you can get hddtemp to pull the temp and show them with gnome sensor applet
<FloodBot1> nemilar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Johnny_5> cool
<nemilar> listen floodbot.  it's too early in the morning for you.
<jeroenimo> phuzion: nope... when you set the default download directory you should be fine
<phuzion> etfb, yes, I have the .torrent files.  But what you guys aren't understanding is that I have different download locations depending on content type
<nemilar> tim167: yeah that's normal.
<tokok> thanks guys!
<etfb> phuzion: Sounds like you're pretty well a BT superuser though, way out of my league.  The largest collection of torrents I've ever downloaded simultaneously was probably three...
<LispWarez> yea i was planning on using open office
<nemilar> tim167: if you want to search _everything_ including files only readable by root, do it sudo
<jeroenimo> phuzion: yups.... lost me too
<tim167> nemilar, ok then !
<LispWarez> but still need to run a dos app under ubuntu too
<etfb> LispWarez: It's not MUCH less irritating that MS Office, sadly.  But at least it gets updated without costing $$$
<phuzion> etfb, I am an administrator on a tracker, I sorta know my way around BitTorrent
<LispWarez> at the same time
<dabr> tim167: yes because you search all of your drive, but do not have permission for some directories... if your *.txt are all in your home dir, use ~ instead of /
<Johnny_5> i never heard of linux using ntfs (not to say it can't be done...just means i never heard about it...) so if u want the best of both worlds (linux & vista) i'd go with a fat32 file system...
<pihhan> LispWarez: dosbox is good choice for dos applications
<jeroenimo> phuzion: Well I guess you ned to hack the uTorrent config files
<etfb> phuzion: Like I said: outa my league.  Sorry, can't help you.
<nemilar> Johnny_5: linux has read/write support for ntfs
<nemilar> fat32 is junk
<phuzion> etfb, thanks for the help
<tim167> dabr, thanks
<Johnny_5> oh
<etfb> phuzion: no wuckers.
 * jeroenimo nods at etfb and I'm out too
<phuzion> jeroenimo, yeah, that's what I'm thinking to do, but I can't seem to find the encoding type for it :(
<LispWarez> pihhan: yea but dosbox on ubuntu... can it be done?
<nemilar> fat32 hasn't been the primary windows filesystem since windows98/ME
<pihhan> LispWarez: but it is only DOS, no windows at all
<Johnny_5> cool...learn something new everyday...i'll try 2 remember that for the future...
<Johnny_5> well i guess i'm not much help here today...
<pihhan> LispWarez: i am sure it can, it is not distribution related
<Johnny_5> i'm goin' 2 bed now...
<Johnny_5> later all
<msingh> is there a nice gui tool to use to edit /etc/fstab?
<etfb> LispWarez: Start again, cos I'm a bat of very little brain.  What is it you want, exactly.  You're starting with Ubuntu but you have some Windows stuff you need to run.  What is it exactly?
<LispWarez> which dosbox package would be most suited for ubuntu then?
<msingh> LispWarez, nice name
<nemilar> msingh: pysdm maybe? donno
<pihhan> LispWarez: install dosbox package then, propably in universe repository
<LispWarez> ok what i need is a linux box (preferably ubuntu) that can open an excel spreadsheet and run a dos app
<joedj> does anyone know where the /bin/arch binary that used to be in util-linux has gone in Gutsy? i can't find it with apt-file
<nemilar> LispWarez: oo.o can handle excel...and dosbox, or wine, or vmware, or qemu, or any host of things can take care of your dos apps
<phuzion> jeroenimo and etfb either of you guys familiar with wine at all? because I have an idea that might work, I just wanna run it by you guys first
<msingh> nemilar, cheers, looks good.
<etfb> phuzion: Moderately.  I've got it working for most things, although I'm not ambitious...
<pihhan> depends on how complicated are excel spreadsheets, openoffice handles only simple ones
<LispWarez> i will see what i can do
<pihhan> no macros or like
<LispWarez> thanks for the help guys
<nemilar> macros are for virii ;)
<etfb> pihhan: Changing stuff like IF(A1="","Empty",A1) to IF(A1="";"Empty";A1) will often help.
<nemilar> i wonder if gnumeric has better excel support
<pihhan> etfb: i dont have excel documents at all, i use oo.o on windows too
<phuzion> etfb, ah, someone is helping me in #winehq
<etfb> phuzion: Excellent!  I wish there was a #usb channel to help me...
<pihhan> etfb: never had need to replace commas in that however
<nemilar> one of my articles got front-paged at linux.com :D
<etfb> pihhan: Really? Might be an artefact of the way I was importing files... interesting...
<etfb> nemilar: You're famous!  Next thing you know, Linus will be calling you up to get you to babysit his kids...
<nemilar> haha
<pihhan> etfb: i dont know, i have only little spreadsheets with formulas actually
<nemilar> he'll come home to find all his computers running windowsME
<tokok> wow this IS evil
<pihhan> dont someone know, how to turn off sound on login?
<nemilar> pihhan: system - preferences - sound
<nemilar> just a guess
<etfb> I'm having big trouble with USB under Kubuntu Gutsy.  Can anyone advise on how you debug USB connections to find out why some things don't mount properly?
<nemilar> etfb: any help in the dmesg?
<etfb> I know about lsusb and dmesg and... well, that's about all, actually.
<cdealer> etfb, its not mounting ?
<etfb> Yep.  Some things do, some don't.
<cdealer> etfb, have you already made a lazy umount and tried to remount specifiing the file system ?
<nemilar> well what does dmesg say?
<etfb> YEt they were fine on Feisty on the same hardware.
<erUSUL> etfb: it could be a usb issue or an udev  issue or a hald issue
<linux1> pihhan look in /system/admin/accessibility
<etfb> erUSUL, cdealer: can you point me to tutorials on that?  Don't want to waste your time...
<etfb> Even man pages would do...
<pihhan> nemilar: thanks! so simple, what a shame not to find it
<nemilar> np
<cdealer> etfb, man mount have all about this
 * etfb scribbles down notes in a spare Emacs window...
<nemilar> what's an emacs
<nemilar> is that some sort of devilish contraption?
<etfb> nemilar: it's a high-powered multi-platform operating system with one or two text-editing extensions.  Also, a religion.
<cdealer> etfb, dmesg will be th  default debug output you will be using to see what happned on the mount action .... remove the device them plug again and type dmesg to see any error report
<nemilar> lol, one or two extensions
<nemilar> the dang thing can run a web browser
<nemilar> oh, lol, you made it a funny
<etfb> nemilar: Web browser?  Bah!  It could run the space shuttle!  AND the astronauts would survive a whole lot better...
<pihhan> plain text editor with embedded operating sytem?
<erUSUL> etfb: do 'sudo udevmonitor' on a terminal and plug a problematic usb device also in other terminal run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' you should see a few/lot msgs appearing on both terminals meaning that the kernel recognice the device and also that udev generates the /dev/files etc
<nemilar> i'm half asleep, didn't read your line as a joke
<memic> where does the nm-applet save its configuration?
<etfb> erUSUL: thanks, that's golden.  Just what I needed.
 * etfb scribbles furiously
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<etfb> Thanks, lads and lasses; that's just what I needed.  Right; off to do some debugging.  AFTER I sleep...
<erUSUL> etfb: well we, acolites of the Emacs Church, must help each other in times of need XD. RMS said so
<erUSUL> etfb: lol
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how can i get the "@ubuntu/member" at my irc nick?
<doctorow> I'm trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using the Update Manager. Update Manager dies while setting up the update with an error about not being able to resolve archive.ubuntustudio.org. I can't seem to resolve this host from anywhere either. Is the host down temporarily? Can I disable the Ubuntustudio installs somehow, or point Update Manager to a mirror?
<erUSUL> Kamus_H_Zwisch: by being an ubuntu member of some sort?
<etfb> erUSUL: You've reminded me: I really should find an irc.el so I don't keep having to use inferior non-RMSian software.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> erUSUL: hmmmm
<dgjones> !member > Kamus_H_Zwisch (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> etfb: ;) well i use irssi (not in emacs) but i'm a sinner XD
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thank you dgjones
<etfb> doctorow (can I call you Cory?  love your site, BTW): I really can't recommend upgrading.  Clean installs are the way to go.
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> :)
<joedj> does everyone else immediately relink /bin/sh to /bin/bash when dash screws them over?
<nemilar> no
<erUSUL> joedj: no we just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<etfb> joedj: I'd be scared of encountering shell incompatibilities...
<erUSUL> joedj: XD
<nemilar> mainly because /bin/sh is already linked to bash
<doctorow> SUre, etfb! Call me anything you like! I've downloaded and burned a CD, but I'm reluctant to run it, since using the manager is the proscribed method from emperor linux, who sold me this Thinkpad. I want to keep their stuff intact (drivers for the tablet, etc)
<pihhan> i dont think so
<pihhan> i am sure i dont have /bin/sh linked to bash
<nemilar> wait, why is it linked to dash one one of my systems and bash on another
<neeto> I am playing CS on one screen, fullscreen, and I switched out and the screen disappeared, how can I get back into it"?
<joedj> erUSUL: thanks, that feels nicer =P
<pihhan> i have fresh gutsy install and have dash as default shell
<etfb> doctorow: Gotcha.  Bugger.  I stuffed up my F->G upgrade.  I suspect they don't test it terribly well.  Short of hand-editing repositories and starting again, I don't know what you'd do.  Sorry!
<nemilar> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-08-21 11:51 /bin/sh -> bash
<nemilar> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-05-22 23:53 /bin/sh -> dash
<erUSUL> doctorow: is ubuntu studio what you have iinstaled? or plain ubuntu?
<doctorow> Thanks, etfb - I'm just wondering if archive.ubuntustudio.org is temporarily offline...
<doctorow> erUSUL, no, plain ubuntu
<FFighter> /join #zope-pt
<FFighter> lol... sorry
<ikonia> doctorow: ubuntustudio guys live in #ubuntustudio
<FFighter> =P
<erUSUL> doctorow: if it is plain ubuntu just comment the ubuntu studio repo and make the dist-upgrade without it
<neeto> I am playing CS on one screen, fullscreen, and I switched out and the screen disappeared, how can I get back into it"?
<doctorow> ikonia, thanks -- I'll go ask them
<etfb> neeto: What's CS?
<sapperjanko> WGGMk: ya still there me little INFO desk
<ikonia> etfb: windows game
<pihhan> neeto: how did you switch out?
<BenoitH> I think CS is counter strike
<neeto> etfb: counterstrike, windows thing
<BenoitH> a valve's games
<doctorow> erUSUL -- I'm trying to do the update with the Updater, not apt-get, but that's a good idea
<etfb> neeto: Ah, that rings a bell (I'm an old fart; I still prefer Tetris).  How are you playing it?  Wine?
<neeto> pihhan: I have compiz running, and I wanted to see if the cube worked with it, so I switched workspaces and it's not on the original anymore
<neeto> etfb: wine, yeah
<etfb> neeto: Woooh!  Welcome to the edges of Linux/Windows compatibility.  That's tricky!
<doctorow> OK, I'm going to head over to #ubuntustudio and ask around -- thanks everyone!
<neeto> lol, I can still hear it playing in the background
<etfb> neeto: Do a Ctrl+Esc and see if its process is still running.  It may have crashed.
<pihhan> neeto: check if it is still present as a process
<neeto> it is, and it hasn't crashed
<neeto> I just want to find the window, wherever it may have hidden itsellf
<erUSUL> doctorow: you can comment out the repo and then lauch the update manager
<etfb> There should be some way to select a process.  Perhaps via the Ctrl+Esc thingy (it's called ksystemguard under KDE; not sure under Gnome)
<neeto> I can still hear people killing each other
<pihhan> ok, try every workspace :)
<neeto> I'm using gnome, anyone know?
<etfb> neeto: Alternatively, you can kill the process from there and restart; would that work?
<neeto> Yeah, I tried every workspace, I'm also using compiz and nautilus so
<pihhan> try to switch in with alt-tab into it, maybe it will reinitialize screen
<neeto> etfb: that's what I just did, but it wasn't the step I wanted to take...
<Nubae> hi there... quick question... I'm doing apt-get install edubuntu-desktop, but it fails close to the end with this message: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed
<tockitj> Q: flash player stoped working after an update? i've tried removing and installing flashplugin-nonfree
<neeto> pihhan: that didn't work either
<nemilar> !flash | tockitj
<Nubae> it core dumps after that, so can't do dpkg --configure -a
<ubotu> tockitj: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<pihhan> i dont expect guys in wine was fixing such things
<pihhan> so, dont switch screens if you want play :)
<nemilar> if you want to game, use cedega instead of wine
<neeto> meh, I don't really need a fix... I was just seeing if it worked and it doesn't, I'm not heartbroken
<tockitj> nemilar thanks :-)
<nemilar> yup
<neeto> I'm just glad I can play without windows *shudder*
<etfb> I'm out of here.  Must sleep.  Thanks guys.  Good luck getting back to the death and mayhem, neeto!
<nemilar> tomorrow is alpha4 day
<neeto> etfb: night man, thanks
<Nubae> anyone?
<cdealer> Im having a problem to set the default gw through dhcp ... I dont know why but my dhcp clients are not geting the default route in the format of 192.168.0.1 but dhcp-server.localhost .. and this is making some problem with conecting on msn and stuff like that.. I tried the option routers 192.168.0.1 in dhcpd.conf but didint worked
<BenoitH> nemilar: cedega isn't free ?
<nemilar> no it's not
<nemilar> it's put out by Transgaming
<krabador> hey people, i've a problem with kde graphical effects
<krabador> i can't uninstalll
<BenoitH> that's suxx :-/
<krabador> what can i do?
<popey> BenoitH: it pays for continued development
<nemilar> well if you want games to work well, and to have support in linux, that's what you get
<BenoitH> yes, i know
<popey> BenoitH: and licensing that they have to do AIUI
<ShaunES> Anyone set up nstx client on ubuntu before?
<Nubae> if you want to play games that were released 4 or 5 years ago, yeah
<ShaunES> http://thomer.com/howtos/nstx.html following that
<nemilar> they support recent games
<tokok> games not work well in cedega just like in wine
<nemilar> wrong
<Nubae> bah... without tinkering its just as bad as wine
<tokok> wine is always newer than cedega
<tokok> they slow to update
<Nubae> exactly
<Nubae> same deal with crossover
<nemilar> if you want to play world of warcraft, cedega works great
<nemilar> if you wanna play maden 07, works great
<Nubae> wow works fine in wine too
<BenoitH> you can play to world of warcraft with wine
<tokok> if you want play wow, nothing stoppid doing it with wine
<nemilar> but then people complain here when something goes wrong
<derek01> Do i need to install ubuntu before or after my windows partition to dual-boot
<nemilar> with cedega, they buy a subscription, so they complain elsewhere
<Nubae> if you're feeling philanthropic, go ahead and purchase membership with cedega
<BenoitH> Can we play to half life 2 with wine or cedega ?
<Nubae> otherwise use wine
<nemilar> there's nothing philanthropic about paying someone for their commercial product
<Nubae> there is when u can get wine for free
<nemilar> no.
<nemilar> philanthropic would be giving money to wine
<Nubae> hey, I payed for six months
<Nubae> it is like giving money to wine
<derek01> Can anyone help- me with my question?
<Nubae> thats the whole point
<nemilar> no, it's like giving money to Transgaming
<Nubae> yes, who code wine
<nemilar> no
<tokok> nemilar: ok, do you have list of games which work in cedega but not in wine?
<nemilar> dude
<nemilar> tokok: on the cedega website, or google
<stefano_> transgaming has not proggrammed wine
<nemilar> Transgaming did not write wine, and if you think that, you're an idiot
<Nubae> jeez...
<charles> Transgaming is a fork of the wine project
<stefano_> nemilar, please watch your language and keep this channel friendly
<derek01> Should my ubuntu partition be before or after my windows partition on my Hard Drive?
<Nubae> you dont think Transgamming gives their changes back to wine?
<nemilar> stefano_: yeah, I know better
<nemilar> derek01: doesn't make a difference
<BenoitH> derek01, I think it's better after ;)
<tokok> nemilar: i said about comparison, not about list of games.
<derek01> thank you
<evdvelde> hi all,how does one start a software raid after booting (non root partition)?
<charles> derek01 although I don't think that it matters all that much if you are using grub as your boot manager
<nemilar> I think if you're using the windows boot manager, it will complain if the partition number of the windows drive is too high, actually
<derek01> well everytime i try to install ubuntu gutsy it just hangs after i get to the final step on teh install
<|WolF1> Question: How to install gcc, is there any command to get it, or any link to help?
<charles> evdvelde are you currently booted onto a drive that is going to be in the raid?
<stefano_> evdvelde, you dont have to "start" it, you just have to mount it,
<nemilar> tokok: to quote you, you said "list of games"
<evdvelde> charles: no, it is a log partition for test systems, completely separate
<BenoitH> apt-get install gcc ?
<nemilar> |WolF1: apt-get install build-essentials
<stefano_> |WolF1, install the package "build-essential"
<charles> |WolF1 sudo apt-get build-essential
<tokok> nemilar: check this to find out all your games work without cedega http://appdb.winehq.org/
<nemilar> ^^
<derek01> anyon
<derek01> ?
<krabador> hei people, i can't unistal graphical effects in kubuntu gutsy (at startup they run, but from kde menu they're disabled)
<stefano_> it's build-essential without the s,
<evdvelde> stefano_: i put it in fstab but it does not get mounted and it complains that /dev/md0 has a wrong fs_type when trying to mount. after mdadm -A -s, it works fine
<krabador> what can i do?
<|WolF1> it says to me E: Invalid operation build-essential
<derek01> well everytime i try to install ubuntu gutsy it just hangs after i get to the final step on the install
<stefano_> evdvelde, you can put this command in /etc/rc.local then it gets executed at boot
<evdvelde> stefano_: i could do that, yes.. just wondering if there was a clean method to autodetect it
<stefano_> |WolF1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<evdvelde> i like clean solutions :)
<stefano_> evdvelde, no idea, sry
<evdvelde> stefano_: np, thx for helping
<Nubae> TransGaming halted using code contributed to Wine when the license was changed, though this has resumed recently with TransGaming integrating certain LGPL portions of Wine into Cedega and placing those portions of the source code on their public servers.
<charles> sorry evdvelde I don't know either
<netgear> anyone having problems with installing ubuntu restricted extras?
<evdvelde> charles: thx too :)
<nemilar> Nubae: way to quote wikipedia
<maltron> I'm trying to read the table of contents on an audio cd, but I can't get cdrdao to read it.  Every other program seems to work fine, including k3b
<derek01> Can anyone help me with this,  everytime i try to install ubuntu gutsy it just hangs up after i get to the final step on the install and never does the actual install or partitioning
<stefano_> derek01, do you know what mainboard you have?
<netgear> derek01: bad memory perhaps?
<Nubae> nemilar... u saying thats not true?
<nemilar> I didn't say that.
<derek01> memorys good
<derek01> 2 gb brand new just tested
<tokok> (16:09:42) nemilar: tokok: to quote you, you said "list of games"   - and this is not full quote, i said list of games which not work in wine, not list of games which work in cedega (which just mirror wine games list probably)
<Nubae> well, point is, give money to transgaming or crossover, u help development of wine
<netgear> derek01: hdd bad sectors? how old is the machine?
<derek01> and my mobo is an A13G+ AMD
<Nubae> codeweavers... sorry
<derek01> brand new
<Tassinar> Ahoy all.
<derek01> dual core
<nemilar> ok, i am leaving.
<derek01> amd 6000+
<yeniklasorr> How can I add a specific value of ram usage limit for an application (especially for firefox, because it is slowing down).
<derek01> 500gb hd all sectors that i know of are fine havnt encountered any problems with it until now
<tokok> ok he was not able to prove "cedega is better"
<ikonia> yeniklasorr: pardon ?
<Tassinar_> Oh. "Ubuntu Server" is an alias for "FreeNode". Fine.
<derek01> is there a way to manually install through terminal
<ikonia> derek01: through a terminal ?
<derek01> yea
<ikonia> derek01: the alternate cd is a "non graphical" installer
<yeniklasorr> ikonia : I want this: Firefox can use 500 MB of ram...
<ikonia> yeniklasorr: let the kernel manage your memory - it's smarter
<derek01> i cant get a alternate cd at the moment
<ikonia> derek01 then no - you'll have to wait until you can get it
<derek01> i was hoping to get the install don
<stefano_> derek01, while installing, you can press ctrl plus an arrow key to change terminals, in one (i think thr second) there is a detailed list of what the installer does, checking what happes just before it hangs might solve your problem
<derek01> stefano: Thank you
<stefano_> derek01, i suppose you use the alternate--cd?
<FreeDownload> Hi, people.
<yeniklasorr> ikonia : But firefox is slowing down and not responding when I open a few tabs or a page that has lots of text.
<FreeDownload> Juan from Argentina.
<derek01> stefano: no im no the livecd right now
<ikonia> yeniklasorr: then there is probably something else causing the issue
<FreeDownload> Is there anybody from southamerica ?
<stefano_> derek01, oh. download the alternate cd and install from it, it's not muich harder and it may work a lot better
<FreeDownload> (sorry about my english)
<yeniklasorr> ikonia : I have a fresh install Ubuntu
<ikonia> yeniklasorr so ?
<ikonia> yeniklasorr how much ram does your machine have ?
<yeniklasorr> 1 gb
<linux1> yeniklasorr type about:config in browser and have a look cant rember that value to chenage but you can limit firefox from there
<ikonia> yeniklasorr: then ram is not your issue for firefox
<yeniklasorr> cpu ?
<ikonia> yeniklasorr: the linux kernel will manage your ram more effectivly than you can
<stefano_> yeniklasorr, firefox isnt all that fast, i suggest you try epihany - (the package is called epiphany-browser)
<yeniklasorr> 2.6 ghz
<yeniklasorr> epihany ok ;)
<FreeDownload> anyway, firefox should work in a machine like thar
<k4r0nt3> m
<stefano_> true
<FreeDownload> *that
<FreeDownload> 1168 users online?
<FreeDownload> wow.
<linux1> yeniklasorr http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2006/04/reduce-memory-usage-in-firefox.html
<FreeDownload> nice server, hehe
<Tassinar> Has anyone had any luck with getting Rhythymbox to play music file when it starts, say if you provide the filename as an argument?
<ikonia> FreeDownload: this is an ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel. Do you have a question about ubuntu ?
<yeniklasorr> Can YOU open a webpage with firefox, if that page has 2 mb of text ?
<stefano_> FreeDownload, sometimes we have more than 3000 here :-)
<FreeDownload> ikonia, no, I don't have any question.
<ikonia> FreeDownload: then please keep in mind this is a support channel only, not a chat channel
<Tassinar> I'm attempting to get Nautilus to open mp3s and the like in Rythymbox, but no luck... any forums and bug reports I've found so far seem to be vastly outdated, I get the impression that the kind of functionaly was dropped.
<FreeDownload> see ya.
<Tassinar> Has anyone played around with Rhytymbox and had that kind of thing happening, recently?
<hsystemxX> hi, does anybody knows how to make gdm default login manager?
<think3r> Hi, is there any way to get Alpine installed on 6.06 server (LTS, I think), I keep getting an error to do with libc6 and libssl0.9.8 being out of date. - new to IRC so be kind!
<pawan> hi
 * Tassinar watches a tumbleweed fly past
<Tassinar> Seems that running `rhythymbox <argument>` works fine if it's already running, but not if it's not. Oh well, good enough.
<pawan> how to change wallpaper
<Tassinar> System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<nmsa> !search vpn
<ubotu> Found: vpn
<|WolF1> Question: where can i find .run ?
<tokok> sudo find / -name '*.run'
<nmsa> ubotu, tell nmsa about vpn
<|WolF1> tokok: it says: bash: .run: command not found
<BenderUnit22> |WolF1: what are you looking for precisely?
<|WolF1> Install .run packages
<BenderUnit22> How to install them? Type "sh <filename>.run" in a terminal.
<space> ola
<BenderUnit22> Make sure the source of the .run file is thrustworthy.
<ikonia> |WolF1: if this is nvidia drivers - don't
<|WolF1> 10x
<space> oi
<|WolF1> no it is essentials
<ikonia> |WolF1: what is
<tokok> and "chmod +x pakagename" before runnung sh
<BenderUnit22> tokok: don't have to, I thought, unless you want to run it with ./?
<tarelerulz> What is a good program for burning a normal audio cd from mp3 files. I tyr k3b and It failed .
<BenderUnit22> tarelerulz: try brasero.
<BenderUnit22> (or find out why k3b failed)
<tparcina> ssh connection, how to transfer data (using some program with graphical interface)?
<tokok> BenderUnit22: you are right
<space> hi
<tparcina> I mean, when I establish ssh connection, how to transfer data then?
<|WolF1> Question: how can i check if i have successfully installed gcc?
<BenderUnit22> tparcina: just learn scp and/or sftp, not sure about a GUI program...
<ryann> DotA
<BenderUnit22> |WolF1: just run gcc -v.
<pecisk> is there proper guide for messing around USB permissions? I know I have to modify udev rules, but where, how, etc. I can't find
<space> hey
<BenderUnit22> !hi | space
<ubotu> space: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<livenicely>  copy vcd into my hard drive
<livenicely> i have ext3 partition
<tparcina> BenderUnit22: ok, so when I establich ssh connection like - ssh user@ip_addr, ant how would I transfer data with sftp? should I establish another connection or I transfer data thrue this one?
<livenicely> inother words i cant copy .dat files to my hard driver from vcd
<tarelerulz> BenderUnit22 ,does Ubuntu native come with program for make normal audio cd out of mp3 ?
<space> where you from??
<BenderUnit22> tarelerulz: well, cdrecord/wodim is excellent from the command line... But how do you mean "native"?
<space> where you from
<BenderUnit22> tparcina: you don't have to use ssh separately.
<BenderUnit22> tparcina: example scp command: scp user@host:/path/to/file .
<tparcina> BenderUnit22: but I need ssh for cli
<BenderUnit22> tparcina: if you've installed ssh, the client programs scp and sftp should already be there as well.
<tarelerulz> I mean when you install Ubuntu from the cd does it have programs for burning  normal audio cd from mp3 .
<livenicely>  copy vcd into my hard drive
<livenicely> <livenicely> i have ext3 partition
<livenicely> <livenicely> inother words i cant copy .dat files to my hard driver from vcd
<BenderUnit22> tarelerulz: Serpentine, I believe. Neve rused it, though.
<|WolF1> Question: *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<|WolF1> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<tparcina> BenderUnit22: I haven't install it seperately, it's ssh that comes with Ubuntu 7.10 distribution
<BenderUnit22> |WolF1: not sure what you're installing, but try installing libglib2.0-dev or something the like.
<BenderUnit22> tparcina: so don't bother, you can use scp all right, normally, then.
<|WolF1> BenderUnit22:  xchat
<|WolF1> how can i install libglib2.0-dev ?
<tparcina> BenderUnit22: so, when I establish ssh connection I just execute scp user@host:/path and he will use the same connection (he won't try to establish one more)?
<ikonia> |WolF1: what are you trying to actually install
<|WolF1> ikonia: xchat
<Seveas> |WolF1, install it from the repositories
<Seveas> don't compile it yourself :)
<ikonia> |WolF1: xwhat is available from the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> |WolF1: it's also got a version with gnome bindings
<Seveas> ikonia, I love that typo :)
<|WolF1> i have live cd so i can't find it :(
<ikonia> Seveas: just noticed it myself
<ikonia> |WolF1: it's on the livecd
<ikonia> |WolF1: or the interenet repo's
<Seveas> ikonia, it's not on the livecd since feisty iirc
<ikonia> Seveas: ooh, I stand corrected then
<Seveas> |WolF1, install ubuntu first, makes life easier
<ikonia> |WolF1: dragging from an internet repo will be more time effective than trying to compile it on a live cd
<void^> tparcina: if you want to reuse an existing ssh connection for scp you have to use some extra ssh options, ControlMaster and ControlPath. see 'man ssh_config'.
<|WolF1> ikonia: how can i do that?
<donald_> why doesn't the Ubuntu version of mplayer include AMR in the compile options?
<ikonia> |WolF1: apt-get install xchat-gnome
 * mopflite likes irssi
<Seveas> |WolF1, enable the community software sources via system -> admin -> software sources
<SleepingSloth> ikonia - what is special about xchat-gnome as opposed to standard xchat?
<Seveas> SleepingSloth, it sucks even harder :)
<SleepingSloth> Seveas, you don't like xchat?
<tparcina> void^: ok, thank you. I'll read about it.
<SleepingSloth> Seveas, i just use what i know - if there's a better alternative, let me know :)
<Seveas> SleepingSloth, I like xchat, use it all the time. It has its downsides though and xchat-gnome has all of those and many more :)
<zoobox> how do I do to add a keyboard shortcut without removing the old one? If I want to have ctrl-Esc for opening the Program menu, but allso keep Alt-F1 ?
<fevel> hello
<Seveas> zoobox, you don't
<SleepingSloth> Seveas, ah, i see. i expect those downsides are best discussed elsewhere. the big upside for me is that its in the repository... and when you're as lazy as i am, that makes it a winner....
<zoobox> it must be possible somehow, right?
<Seveas> SleepingSloth, :)
<zoobox> hello fevel
<fevel> im having trouble with a bug...I installed flashplugin non free for firefox but it keeps asking for the codec, ive tried reinstalling it but it still asks for the codec. Can anyone help?
<zoobox> Seveas: I thought I perhaps can edit some settingsfile where the keyboard shortcut window put the settings?
<Seveas> zoobox, but you can only associate one key combo with an action :)
<zoobox> fevel, I believe there perhaps is still some problemd with the flashplugin non free. it isn't installed correctly. you can install the flashpluginfile manually instead.
<fevel> zoobox, Ive tried removing it with synaptic and then reinstalling it. Is there a more manual way to do it?
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<yomm> How can I make a .deb package from an installed software package ?? (it's not in the apt-cache...)
<philstar> so if I want to get a wubi more recent than 7.04, should I go for 7.10 or 8.04?
<zoobox> fevel: (but I really though that the flash problem was fixed allread?) but the easiest way is to copy the flashpluginfile to mozillas plugindirectory
<zoobox>  /msg ubotu FlashIssues
<|WolF1> question: does live cd has any firewall included, or i should get one on my own?
<fevel> all linux have iptabvles
<tarelerulz> I must say Ubuntu rocks once more .  I was bit mad when I thought I could not burn a normal cd out of mp3  for a friend .
<fevel> *iptables
<ikonia> tarelerulz you've said that - thanks
<Seveas> philstar, 7.10
<ikonia> |WolF1: if your running a livecd - I wouldn't waste your time with firewalls as when you reboot all your data will be fone
<ikonia> gone
<Seveas> !firewall | |WolF1
<ubotu> |WolF1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zoobox> yomm, is it ok for me to say "me too" ? ;-) I want to learn how to make deb-files too. I've read a little about it and isn't verry simple
<|WolF1> ikonia i have installed ubuntu on hdd from live cd
<zoobox> so when you find the perfect guide for deb-making, tell me too :)
<Seveas> !packagingguide | zoobox, yomm
<ubotu> zoobox, yomm: packagingguide is The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<|WolF1> it is my permanent and only one OS
<ikonia> |WolF1: right - so why are you saying you can't find it on the livecd
<zoobox> aha
<Seveas> !packagingguide
<tokok> i have a problem with firestarter, it says select internet connection, but i have 2 internet connections, and if i select one, other dies
<|WolF1> becouse livecd is only cd i have from
<tarelerulz> now if I was good a drawing , I could do a cool graffie style of my screen name haha ,but that is wishful thinking haha
<ikonia> |WolF1: you download the packages from the internet
<|WolF1> yeah but i'm preaty new to this so i don't know what i need what i don't
<|WolF1> i'm sorry if i'm bothering
<yomm> leave
<ikonia> not bothering at all
<simion314> hi, in nautilus places panel i have a shortcut for floppy 1 but i do not have a flopy and i want to remove it from there, i can't do that with right click
<ikonia> yomm: pardon ?
<tarelerulz> Have any of you burned a normal audio cd with Nautilus ?
<southroad> 有说中文的同志马？
<tokok> southroad: nice pictures, what they mean?
<Seveas> !ch | southroad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !cn | southroad
<ubotu> southroad: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nullvoid> how can I start ivman? everytime i issue /etc/init.d/ivman start I got something like do_startup_configure and no process of ivman :(
<samad909> hi, i have lost sound on my audigy value card
<tokok> samad909: this is bad
<samad909> tokok: ?
<samad909> tokok: why is it?
<samad909> tokok: it was working fine, i changed devices and changed it back and it is gone
<|Dreams|> does anyone know who makes the tvs Baird
<|Dreams|> searched google cant find nothing
<muty-bg> Hi any idea how can I add files to an extining deb archive? wny idea
<muty-bg> s
<MidasWS> www.bairdtelevision.com
<|Dreams|> thats on the old baird i have just purchased a new one i think it is just a name they stick on the front
<samad909> anyone have any ideas why the sound is not working?
<muty-bg> Actually what I need to do is put some missing files in a linux-headers but I'm not very shure how to repackage it
<Cobra_Fast> hello
<nmsa> hello
<donald_> samad909: sound on what hardware?
<samad909> donald_: audigy value
<Cobra_Fast> i have a problem with grub. it does not start properly with the default original kernel. only the recovery works. when i try to start normal with default error 15 appears
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the compu
<StrangeCharm_> ter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<Cobra_Fast> the system i'm trying to run is on a SATA RAID 0 and there is also an IDE harddisk
<esperegu> anybody knows how one can decrypt a pdf? I want to remove the password and be able to select the text
<PriitM_> Hi, I have found that some files my music directory have been deleted and some have been moved to trash. I assume that's a reason to worry about?
<philstar> Seveas: wubi 7.10 works for you?
<Seveas> philstar, I never tried wubi
<philstar> Seveas: you see, the interesting detail here is that 8.04 has a more recent version, although that could mean that 7.10 has become quite stable
<samad909> don't tell me no one knows why this is causing an issue...I am using an audigy value card and suddenly sound is gone after changing devices and changing them back again
<philstar> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/ for reference
<Seveas> philstar, ubuntu 8.04 is nowhere near stable though
<SleepingSloth> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<SleepingSloth> you live and learn
<philstar> Seveas: okay, thanks :)
<Dave_is_sexy> How come Ubuntu doesn't use the Debian Standard Core?
<oalbech> just downloaded a .deb package with a printer driver, but when i try to run it i'm being told that 'Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time'. I dont have another manager running though
<spq> how do i say grub to boot windows? (i want grub to present a menu instead of directly booting to ubuntu)
<philstar> spq: rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<philstar> 	chainloader +1
<philstar> in the simplest case
<spq> ok
<spq> i can modify that to use the second partition - thanks
<philstar> spq: if windows is on a partition other than hda1, you need (hdx,y)
<philstar> where x is the number of hdd, and y the partition
<Squee> how do I count the lines in a file from bash?
<rolf> Squee: wc -l
<Squee> rolf: thanks
<balbir> how can i install beryl/compiz in ubuntu ?
<nullvoid> balbir: http://linux.about.com/b/2008/01/05/setting-up-compizfusion-3d-desktop-in-ubuntu.htm
<moon_g> hello
<moon_g> ?
<zoobox> balbir: compiz is allready installed I think
<Squee> moon_g:  Howdy
<balbir> i Tried compiz but it failed saying
<balbir> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<balbir> No whitelisted driver found
<balbir> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot3> balbir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balbir> or sorry
<moon_g> first time here ,  howdy squee
<Squee> balbir:  that means there is an issue with your video card and compiz, or isn't tested
<samad909> anyone have experience with audigy value soundcard in ubuntu?
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having some trouble making a couple of raid arrays with the alt installer. i have six disks attached to this machine: one 160gb attached to the board's sata controller, one 40gb attached to the board's ide controller, three 300gb and one 320gb attached to an add-in card that claims to be a raid card, but actually just seems to be a raidless sata controller. i'm trying to set up the following system: a 900gb raid5 using the first 300gb of the f
<StrangeCharm_> our disks on the add-in card on which to put /var/files; a 40gb raid-striped for / and swap using 20gb each from the 40 and the 160, which will be backed up on a raid5 made of the last 20gb each of the 320, 160 and 40; a 120gb but of spare space on the 160gb, and a 255mb partition at the start of the 40gb for /boot (the system is set to boot from ide drives first). i started up the alt-install disk for 7.10, opened a tty, and dd'd urandom over the
<StrangeCharm_>  first 512mb of each of the disks, then rebooted. once i got to the partitioner, i marked my disks for partitions necessary to make the above, but when i go in to configure software raid, i don't find all of the partitions that i marked as being available for raid actually being available. if i go to delete multidisk devices, i find 'md1', ':', inactive', 'sdb1 [2]', and 'mdo_raid5', none of which i can delete. the only one of these that appears t
<StrangeCharm_> o have any component devices is md0_raid5 which had three of my 300gb paritions on it, however, when i return to the main partitioning menu, i find raid5 device #0 with 900gb of free space on it. what on earth is going on?
<moon_g> not actually a newbie in ubuntu, but i got something to ask
<moon_g> :)
<zoobox> balbir: hm... what graphic card do you have? it seems to be some problem finding a 3d capable driver?
<Squee> moon_g: go for it
<PriitM> Is there any ways to see if user has deleted some files from his home dir?
<StrangeCharm_> ask | moon_g
<moon_g> it about gfxboot
<StrangeCharm_> !ask | moon_g
<ubotu> moon_g: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Squee> PriitM:  "history |grep -rm" as the user i suppose
<zoobox> StrangeCharm_: most people thing that is way to much to read.....
<balbir> zoobox: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200]
<moon_g> oh ok
<moon_g> how to get gfxboot up and going
<Squee> moon_g: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<moon_g> i followed the ubuntu forum without much luck
<Squee> ahh
<moon_g> :)
<moon_g> been self studying linux for a while, but having a hard time with cli
<Squee> moon_g: I don't know what to tell you, I've actually used that exact same tutorial and it worked.
<StrangeCharm_> zoobox: i i put any less, and ound someone who actually did know what was going on, they'd just ask me for the rest of it. also, i didn't realise how long it would be
<Dr_willis> Why do people always say the cli is hard? its rather straight forward. :
<Dr_willis> when in doubt learn the fundamentals. :) then you start chaining the fundamental ideas together. Sort of like Legos.
<StrangeCharm_> Dr_willis: different people have different intuitions about things
<hottium> It might be confusing at start
<moon_g> thanks strangecharm
<StrangeCharm_> Dr_willis: also, when referring to multiple pieces of a lego toy, the plural is lego, or lego bricks. lego is not really a noun
<moon_g> it's not that ive having a hard time, sometimes i forgot
<balbir> zoobox: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200] I installed the proparitary driver for ATI
<Dr_willis> Been 'teaching' a guy at work about linux.   He was going on about how hard the cli was.. asked him if he had read any of the tutorials id given him.. Nope.. :)
<Squee> moon_g: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_programs - play with some of these
<Dr_willis> StrangeCharm_,  Lego My ego!
<Dr_willis> :P
<StrangeCharm_> Dr_willis: how did i know that was coming... :p
<Dr_willis> StrangeCharm_,  it is breakfast time here.
<dbmoodb> does the 64bit version of ubuntu work with wine ?
<Squee> Dr_willis: I was teaching someone debian instead of windows, once they started understanding how intuitive it was they converted completely. (less than a week)
<sarmisak> dbmoodb: yeah it works
<moon_g> how's the gfxboot differ from the gfxboot in synaptic package manager, it seems that the one in SPM is more updated
<StrangeCharm_> Dr_willis: lunch here, but given my sleep cycle, that's more like random-snack time
<Dr_willis> StrangeCharm_,  i work 3rd shift now.. Its breakfast.. then bed time for me.
<StrangeCharm_> Dr_willis: ouch
<Squee> moon_g: if it is in synaptic, use that.  I think he built in for other users in the forums when it wasn't already pre-packaged
<eugman|work> What command line command checks disk space?
<Squee> df -h
<Dr_willis> I like        df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<moon_g> but the one in synaptic doesn't have any guide whatsoever, anyway i'll give the guide in the forum another shot
<ludal-live> hello all, I'm on a xubuntu LiveCD and I'd like to copy some files from my HDD to an external usb HDD but I can't
<ludal-live> the mount command give me : /dev/sda1 on /media/LaCie type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=999,utf8,umask=077)
<ludal-live> for my HDD
<ludal-live> can sbdy help me ?
<sarmisak> so?
<sarmisak> what's the problem
 * zoom is away: Occupé
<eugman|work> I have a server install, is it possible install the gui stuff but have it start up only when I call it from the command line?
<mavi-> eugman|work: sure
<moon_g> To Squee: the line that i don't understand in the forum guide is "gfxmenu /boot/grub/message.suse # the suse can be replaced"
<ludal-live> sarmisak: I can't copy, it says that it's mounted in read-only
<Pici> !away > zoom (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<moon_g> where do i put it?
<sarmisak> it's not ntfs right?
<ludal-live> no, fat32
<Squee> moon_g: I think that the message.suse file was a theme.  You should be able to find a message.ubuntu
<sarmisak> actually it seems to be mounted rw
<sarmisak> read/write
<Squee> moon_g: until you have it working, i'd recommend leave it at message.suse
<sarmisak> did you try to cp something with sudo cp /path/smthign /mdia/disk/smthing
<moon_g> someone told me to put the line in the first line in the menu.lst
<ludal-live> no, with gui
<ludal-live> I'll try
<sarmisak> just popup a terminal
<moon_g> yup, im trying to make it as simple as possible
<sarmisak> it's usually the access restrictions
<moon_g> how do i make it use gfxboot
<sarmisak> the fastest way is sudo mkdir /media/disk/dir_name
<sarmisak> and then sudo chmod 0777 /media/disk/dir_name
<sarmisak> then you can r/w from the gui much easier
<Squee> moon_g: i think you just put that line in the /boot/grub/menu.lst.  It also might be a command - i'm not sure
<zoobox> balbir, this chatroom is scolling way to fast with all people going in and out.... have you find any soloution?
<Squee> moon_g:  yea just put it as the first line
<balbir> zoobox: not yet :(
<ludal-live> I get the cp: omission du répertoire `/media/disk-2/ludo/Desktop/sauvegardeSTOREX/spectacles/' error
<moon_g> without "#"
<moon_g> ?
<ludal-live> I'm french :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. was this a vfat or ntfs filesystem?  I dident think one can chmod those.
<Squee> moon_g: # is a comment, so it shouln't matter if it is there
<moon_g> oh ok, thanks a lot
<sarmisak> ludal-live: sorry my french is not that good :)
<ygorabreu> Hello guys....anyone know how to make nice pdf documents on gutsy using openoffice ? and a good software to do traductions ?
<moon_g> i'm kinda want to have grub menu just like suse :)
<Squee> moon_g: no problem, but just so you know I stopped using that package because my grub would occasionally just lock up (never happend before I installed that)
<sarmisak> ludal-live: can you read from the source?
<sarmisak> ygorabreu: just type it, push the pdf button on the toolbar?
<moon_g> oh ok, just wondering why it's been implemented suse for sometime now and it's missing in ubuntu
<zoobox> balbir: since you have installed the proparitary ATI-driver, compiz should just work in ubuntu 7.10 byt just checking Extra in the visual Effects, without need to install anything
<Squee> ygorabreu: file->export to pdf from any Openoffice program
<ygorabreu> simple as that ? for sure? =P
<Squee> ygorabreu: yes
<fevel> whats a good substitute for itunes? One that would work with my ipodtouch and I could see podcasts from? does one exist?
<sarmisak> ygorabreu: i'm using it since it was called staroffice? i think i'm pretty sure
<sarmisak> fevel:
<ygorabreu> sarmisak,squee: sry..thx for the help... i didnt know..i just got a fresh gutsy installation and im starting to work here...
<sarmisak> fevel: try rhytmbox?
<Squee> fevel: i use rhythmbox
<fevel> isnt amarok better?
<sarmisak> ygorabreu: ;) n.p.
<fevel> a person once told me
<Squee> ygorabreu: not a problem, that is exactly what this channel is for
<ygorabreu> sarmisak_: and to edit and stuff..i still need to use the openoffice right?
<sarmisak> fevel: i couldn't get used to it :)
<Cooltiger> hello
<Squee> sarmisak: you could try songbird
<fevel> sarmisak, is ubuntu the only distro you use??
<ygorabreu> thx guys..and ... u guys know a nice soft to do translations?
<sarmisak> ygorabreu: you can't edit pdf's directly, you can type and export as much as you want from the original document
<zoom> zoobox>>> no with my card with proparitary driver compiz don t work for example: ati mobility radeon 9700
<moon_g> goodbye, thanks to those who helped me
<Dr_willis> fevel,  ubuntu is one of the most easy disrtos to use.
<sarmisak> fevel: i have tried pardus -which is distributed by a turkish team- but mostly ubuntu
<Dr_willis> fevel,  oope  i ,miss read that. :) its late for me. never mind.
<juice_> can someone tell me why i have to install 7.10 in safe graphics mode? i have a 8800 GT on an ASUS board.
<sarmisak> i like gnome better
<juice_> x64 edition that is
<fevel> Dr_willis, Can I use it for server also? or is it not a good idea?
<sarmisak> juice_: amd64?
<Truman> s
<Truman> sada
<juice_> sarmiski: yes
<juice_> sarmisak:
<Truman> hallo
<Dr_willis> fevel,  it can do server tasks also. I have a ubuntu box thats a samba server, printserver, and mythtv server. :)
<sarmisak> juice_: it's broken :) i couldn't install it from live cd either
<Truman> noob
<juice_> sarmisak: howd u fix it?
<Cooltiger> jopp
<rhach> hello
<darkhelfer> hi
<sarmisak> juice_: actually try to install i386 version, some packages -like flash player- is not working in amd64 version
<fevel> Dr_willis, how about email server, vpn, proxy and firewall??
<SleepingSloth> Truman, ?
<Dr_willis> juice_,   For my systems the Monitor and otehr stuff dosent work 100% untill i get the actual nvidia drivers installed. Wrong and so forth.
<sarmisak> juice_: installed from an alternate install cd
<Dr_willis> fevel,  it can do those.
<fevel> Dr_willis, do you recommend it?
<Dr_willis> fevel,  most all disrtos can handle the various server tasks
<sarmisak> fevel: i have an ubuntu server
<rhach> hello some germans here?
<zoobox> zoom, aha.. ok I have allways avoided ati-cards..... I hope they get better now when amd are opensource-friendly
<juice_> sarmisak: so i have to use the 32 bit version then install drivers from nvidia site?
<Dr_willis> fevel,  depends on your needs.   for a company of 10000000000000 people.. :)  you may not want to.. For your House.. No problem.
<sarmisak> fevel: it works real good
<sarmisak> juice_: exactly ;)
<erUSUL> sarmisak: the flashplayer-nonfre works on 64 bit with nsplginwrapper (well not now becouse the package is broken in both architectures)
<juice_> weak
<darkhelfer> i have new install Ubuntu and have a Geforce TNT 2, how i install a good driver for it ?
<juice_> sarmisak: is someone working on the problem?
<Dr_willis> !nvidia | darkhelfer
<ubotu> darkhelfer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cooltiger> oh gott
<Cooltiger> ruhe
<St> jo
<sarmisak> erUSUL: i know, but i needed some other packages also, what breaks people mostly is the flash player -youtube you know-
<zoobox> rhach: there is probably a german ubuntu-chatroom too
<iratiku> #ubuntu-de
<rhach> oh thanks ^
<Cooltiger> ???
<sarmisak> juice_: yeah, but it's proprieatery so we'll have to wait for adobe to make another package
<iratiku> I know you guys are all busy answering questions and I appreciate your help .... but I'm trying to setup a quick image server.... can't figure out how to start partimaged... i see there is a package partimage (gutsy btw...) but i've got that installed and ps ax | grep partimaged shows up nothing and there is no entry in /etc/init.d
<iratiku> how do i do it?
<sarmisak> juice_: but as erUSUL has said there is a way to install it
<iratiku> install from source?
<juice_> sarmisak: adobe?
<sarmisak> juice_: sorry :) it wasn't for you
<sarmisak> juice_: yes they are working on it but no news yet
<oalbech> when trying to print it tells me the application/postscript not found.. what do i need to install?
<juice_> sarmisak: oh the flash player i got to work but i want the drivers 4 my vid card
<fevel> can I get Ipod touch working on ubuntu??
<ctp> hi folks. anyone here can say me how stable hardy actually is for desktop use?
<fevel> I just got one
<sarmisak> juice_: what's the card?
<juice_> sarmisak: ne way around it?
<juice_> sarmisak: 8800 GT
<ctp> any known trouble with hardy?
<erUSUL> sarmisak: for mi the way was "go to youtube.com and try to watch a video; system ask me to enable flashplayer i say ok and give my password close firefox open it again done"
<iratiku> nevermind guys
<Pici> !hardy | ctp
<ubotu> ctp: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<iratiku> package is partimage-server
<erUSUL> ctp: a lot i spect is not even beta
<sarmisak> erUSUL: try it with AMD64 distro ;)
<erUSUL> sarmisak: i did
<darkhelfer> reboot ^
<darkhelfer> ^^
<Truman> hallo
<zoom> zoobox>>> yes :)
<erUSUL> sarmisak: i run a 64 bit distro and tha's how i installed flash
<sarmisak> erUSUL: then it was my mistake i couldn't do it directly
<ctp> erUSUL: ok
<erUSUL> sarmisak: i'm talkiing first hand
<juice_> erUSUL: u run nvidia card?
<sarmisak> erUSUL: is it gutsy? i had a major problem installing flash player
<Truman> hallo
<sarmisak> erUSUL: i installed it after googling
<erUSUL> sarmisak: works fine in gutsy (feisty and older was much trickier)
<sarmisak> erUSUL: but it wasn't click and install
<erUSUL> juice_: yes i do a 7300GT
<sarmisak> juice_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_willis> I just grabbed the deb off the 2nd factoid the bot mentions in !flash  and that gets flash going for me. But I hear its still broke in konqueror.
<rhach> @truman hallo ^^
<Truman> 7600GT
<sarmisak> juice_: that would install the latest drivers for you nv card
<juice_> sarmisak: 8800 GT. for the flash player choose the second option when u see flash player options
<erUSUL> juice_: system>Admin>restricted manager and enable the nvidia driver
<Truman> hallo
<juice_> erUSUL: i had no drivers to begin with so restricted driver manager will not open ne ways ;)
<Jay955> morning all
<erUSUL> juice_: not even safe graphics mode?
<juice_> erUSUL: i installed in safe mode
<Jay955> i'm new to this and can use some help
<darkhelfer> how i can change my resolution to 1280 ? its only 800x600 avaible
<sarmisak> darkhelfer: nvidia? ati?
<Dr_willis> During the install the nvidia cards should get set to use the 'nv' drivers - that should provide at least a useable desktop :) untill you can install the other drivers.
<erUSUL> juice_: but when you but you do not land in safe graphics mode?
<darkhelfer> nvidia
<juice_> erUSUL: but i just did the apt-get and DL fom nvidia and neither work
<sarmisak> darkhelfer: try installing the drivers
<juice_> erUSUL: syntax???
<erUSUL> juice_: is 8800gt?
<juice_> erUSUL: yes
<sarmisak> darkhelfer: popup a terminal, type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Dr_willis> darkhelfer,  i have to install the nvidia drivers for my res/monitors to get used properly at their proper res.
<darkhelfer> have installed the restricted drivers
<Dr_willis> after installing them restart the X server.
<sarmisak> darkhelfer: then try the change resolution thing in system > preferences
<juice_> erUSUL: maybe my card dont like me?
<sarmisak> juice_: i didn't know that cards had options of liking/disliking ;)
<darkhelfer> there it only 800x600 and 640x480
<thomasthomas> hi
<juice_> sarmisak: there is a switch on the back like the crusty clown dolls in simpsons
<erUSUL> juice_: dunno; have you tried with the nv driver to get at least a 2d desktop?
<thomasthomas> HOLA
<thomasthomas> HOLA
<thomasthomas> HOLA
<thomasthomas> HOLA
<thomasthomas> HOLA
<thomasthomas> HOLA
<FloodBot3> thomasthomas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> Guess im lucky my 8800 card works great with the repo drivers.
<filthpig> I get terrible sound when playing mp3s in rockbox. They sound just fine with totem
<juice_> erUSUL: i have desktop and all but i cant enable custom animation and the like
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: i was under the impression that 8800 needed nvidia.com drivers (169.09)
<Jay955> i just setup Ubuntu, i'm sharing a folder but i can't get to it from the windows side what i'm i missing
<Dr_willis> erUSUL,  i got an 8800 gts here. and just use the ones the restricted-manager gives me.
<sarmisak> Jay955: are you sharing with samba?
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: good to know
<Jay955> yes i am
<Dr_willis> erUSUL,  only issue i have is with twinview  and Gnome/KDE sort of getting my 2 monitors switched. :) KDM shows up on the one to the side.
<darkhelfer> sarmisak: can i use "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" with the Nvidia TNT2 ? think i only can use legacy
<Jay955> when on the windows side it's asking me for user and password
<sarmisak> darkhelfer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then ;)
<juice_> dr_willis: u 7.10 amd64?
<darkhelfer> thx
<sarmisak> Jay955: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_willis> juice_,  i dont use 64bit disrtos. I got no need to use 64bit.
<erUSUL> juice_: dunno what it is wrong wth your setup... my card works well with both the packaged drivers and with the nvidia.com ones (what i currently use)
<sarmisak> Jay955: find the line that says security = user
<sarmisak> Jay955: uncomment it and change it to security=share
<Dr_willis> I wonder if thers not some bios/card issues going on with the drivers in some cases.
<erUSUL> juice_: but it is and older model 7300GT
<juice_> dr_willis: y not 64?
<sarmisak> Jay955: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<sarmisak> Jay955: that should do it
<Dr_willis> juice_,  why 64?  I gain nothing.. and theres quirks to watch out for.
<Jay955> thanks i will try brb
<juice_> ic
<sarmisak> Jay955: beware, this is not secure.
<juice_> alright im out to reformat. peace ya'll
<sarmisak> Jay955: if you want security you must create smb users etc, google it
<Dr_willis> !samba | Jay955
<ubotu> Jay955: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jay955> thank
<darkhelfer> and now restart X-Server ? how i can make this in the terminal or need restart complete ?
<erUSUL> darkhelfer: crtl+alt+backspace
<Dr_willis> darkhelfer,  hit alt-ctrl-backspace will FORCE it to restart right now. :) be sure to save yoru stuff first..
<erUSUL> darkhelfer: or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<darkhelfer> or sudo reboot ? :D
<Dr_willis> rebooting is NOT the same as restarting the X server
<Dr_willis> :) its more drastic
<idefix_> why on earth did I ever upgrade my linux?
<Dr_willis> idefix_,  you wanted the wiggly windows?
<SleepingSloth> idefix_,  was the grass greener?
<SleepingSloth> Dr_willis,  hahah
<SleepingSloth> Dr_willis, wobbly windows are lame
<ivan_> здрасте
<Dr_willis> MyWife : "Honey - i think the computer is broken, the windows i move around are all wiggly-jiggly!"
<henry> lol
<henry> cool
<Dr_willis> Funny Because its True.. :P
<Dr_willis> well its bed time for me. Night all.
<SleepingSloth> Dr_willis,  lol.  you should lower the friction setting, or whatever it is, and see what heppens!!
<henry> good night
<sarmisak> SleepingSloth: ahahah it's cool when the friction changes :D
<sarmisak> log out / log in
<_marianne_> hey, i'm having an issue with video playback on an ubuntu derivative, i'm not sure if it's different enough from main ubuntu to matter, buuuut... i thought asking here was worth a go! half the time when i open video files, on any player that i've tried (vlc, mplayer, xine, even embedded ones in firefox), the image won't appear, it's just a garbled mess, a screenshot of which is here - http://xmoogle.org/images/vidproblem.jpg - sometimes
<_marianne_> i can make the problem go away by closing random programs, sometimes i can't, it's really quite annoying.... any ideas?
<doctorow> I'm in the middle of using Distribution Upgrade to take a machine from Feisty to Gutsy. It's been running fine for > 1h, but it seems to be hung on "Configuring xserver-xorg" -- it's been doing this for the past 5+ minutes with no visible progress. Is there a way to find out if this is hung? Will Distribution Update eventually skip to the next bit?
<florin> hi
<cyberleo> hello
<StrangeCharm_> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu-siemens lifebook p7230. on the hcl, it's listed as working ok. i'm using the intel experimental modsetting graphics driver. i have more swap space than i have ram; i even have more empty swap space than i have ram. i see the hibernate icon in power options dialogue. however, when i click on it, i get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left, and this persists for as long as i leave the compu
<StrangeCharm_> ter running. when i force a power-off, and turn it back on, i just get a normal startup. any ideas?
<cyberleo> alguem fala portugues?
<cyberleo> estou com uma duvida
<dgjones> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cyberleo> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<Jay955> <sarmisak> where to i enter that.
<doctorow> I'm in the middle of using Distribution Upgrade to take a machine from Feisty to Gutsy. It's been running fine for > 1h, but it seems to be hung on "Configuring xserver-xorg" -- it's been doing this for the past 5+ minutes with no visible progress. Is there a way to find out if this is hung? Will Distribution Update eventually skip to the next bit?
<DarkHelfer03|Pen> öhm... the Nvidia driver and my X-Server not compatible >_>
<DarkHelfer03|Pen> X-Server can not start
<Jay955> <sarmisak> like i say i'm new to this
<Jay955> brb
<gob1029> what channel do i go to for help with banshee?
<swuboo> Does anyone know of an applet that will display the current date in the French revolutionary calendar?
<filthpig> I get terrible sound when playing mp3s in rockbox. Sounds like electrical noise on the treble.. They sound just fine with totem.
<dbmood1> if my friend install ubuntu gutsy in safe graphics mode on a laptop with a nvidia card will he have problems after rebooting with x.org starting up ?
<swuboo> dbmoodb:  I don't really see any reason why he would, to be honest.
<dbmoodb> ok cool
<dbmoodb> but i have in the past had nvidia problems and just wondered what would happen...
<swuboo> dbmoodb:  Then you probably know more than I.  I have an nvidia card, but I've got a desktop.
<dbmoodb> k - some times the laptop's don't boot up they have a flashing coloured brown screen
<dbmoodb> using the livecd
<srujan> hi all
<swuboo> dbmoodb:  Hm.  Don't know.  I'd suggest using the nvidia rather than nv driver, though.
<dbmoodb> what is it by default in gutsy
<srujan> I'm Srujan from india
<dbmoodb> !intel wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel wireless - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> !centrino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about centrino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> ....
<srujan> I installed kubuntu and actually lost my admin privilages
<oli> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<dbmoodb> !backdoor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backdoor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> i mean grub
<dbmoodb> !safe root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safe root - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<swuboo> dbmoodb:  The default is nv, I believe, since that's the open source driver.  The nvidia driver is the closed-source vendor version.
<srujan> can anyone help?
<dbmoodb> k sure just reboot and change a few things in the grub boot options
<swuboo> srujan:  Lost them in what sense?  Does sudo work?
<srujan> no
<srujan> it doesn't
<dbmoodb> push e to edit, and put in
<swuboo> ...huh.
<sarmisak> srujan: was it a reformat?
<srujan> no
<srujan> actually one of my friend unknowingly done that
<sarmisak> hmms, popup a terminal and goto /etc folder
<sarmisak> sudo nano group
<srujan> i searched a lot but with no result
<dbmoodb> he can't do that sarm
<dbmoodb> can he ?
<sarmisak> dbmoodb: god, no
<sarmisak> dbmoodb: you are right
<dbmoodb> just change the grub boot options
<dbmoodb> tis easyt
<srujan> sarmisak: nay help?
<jrib> srujan: you need to reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then execute, without the quotes, 'adduse YOUR_USER_NAME', where YOUR_USER_NAME is your actual user name.  After that, reboot and use the GUI (System -> Adiministration -> Users and Groups) to add yourself to your other missing groups.
<jrib> srujan: ack, I made a typo.  The command should be: adduser YOUR_USER_NAME
<jrib> srujan: ack, I made a typo.  The command should be: adduser YOUR_USER_NAME admin
<jrib> too early I guess...
<srujan> :jrib actually i dont see any recovery mood whnile booting
<srujan> there are some 5 options
<jrib> srujan: one should say "recovery mode".  What 5 do you see?
<srujan> one is root next kernel and other kernel with some code
<srujan> next is quiet
<srujan> and last is
<srujan> i dont exactly remember
<dbmoodb> eh ubuntu recovery mode from grub has no root password question ?
<oli> how should i name end of file name (ex. .jpg) in english? :>
<dbmoodb> jpeg ?
<jrib> srujan: reboot and check.  It should be there unless you have removed it
<srujan> i also have vista installed
<jrib> oli: it's referred to as the file's "extension" if that is what you mean
<srujan> so what it displays is ubuntu and next option is vista
<pdowling> should Wubi detect this iso ubuntu-7.10-alternate-amd64.iso and install it, instead of ripping off the net again?
<jrib> srujan: k, come back if it's not there
<srujan> ok fine
<oli> jrib: thats what i wanted to know, thanx
<srujan> I should check for wht??
<jrib> srujan: a line that says "recovery mode" somewhere
<srujan> is der any command for that to write in grub?
<jrib> srujan: and then run the 'adduser YOUR_USER_NAME admin' command
<srujan> ok
<srujan> :jrib is der any command for booting in recovery mode?
<jrib> srujan: you don't need one.  It is listed by default
<srujan> jrib: ok what will be displayed after the recovery booting? a direct command line ar anything else/
<ritalin> y0
<ritalin> ubuntu pretty good for laptops?
<riotkittie> srujan: you'll be given a command line
<techgeek40> Good Morning, all
<jrib> srujan: mine is displayed as: Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode).  You just select that and hit enter.  Then you get a command prompt.  You enter 'adduser YOUR_USER_NAME admin', where YOUR_USER_NAME is your actual username.  Then reboot
<riotkittie> ritalin: i'd say it depends on your laptop.
<riotkittie> ritalin: i've had no probs with it on mine, tho
<dbmoodb> !ritalin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ritalin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<srujan> ok thank u
<jrib> srujan: come back if you have trouble :)
<techgeek40> I have one - do DirectX (PCI Express) video cards work okay - or very well - under Ubuntu?
<daniel92> techgeek40: well, directx won't work (microsoft only), but the video card should work fine
<AngryElf_> hey folks, I can't get my samba user to connect for some reason, my config is pretty simple, just a path and writeable = yes,  and I've set up the smb user with smbpasswd -a, but windows is still telling me that my server isn't accessible -- any ideas?
<sheen> Hello all, I have issues installing my new nvidia gf8000 GTS G92 (latest chipset), it appears only known by latest nvidia drivers. I've installed them then I've launch X and I've seen a nvidia logo ! But gnome does not load so I've restart ubuntu and now I'm in vesa mode =( somebody could help me please ?
<techgeek40> daniel92: I am not worried about DirectX working - that I have Vista for (grin) just worried about the card. I'm chaning out my vid card this weekend. I had ONE hell'va time getting it configured under Ubuntu
<dbmoodb> is cpu frequency installed by default in gutsy ?
<techgeek40> Sheen: Where did you get the drivers?
<simion314> hi, in nautilus places panel i have a shortcut for floppy 1 but i do not have a flopy and i want to remove it from there, i can't do that with right click
<dbmoodb> - i think i saw it last time i installed
<sheen> techgeek40, nvidia.com
<baby_imutz> koko
<daniel92> techgeek40: what is the problem then?
<sheen> techgeek40, because nvidia-glx-new does not work , driver's aren't enough recent
<dbmoodb> !cpufreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufreq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> simion314: hmm, pastebin your /etc/fstab
<techgeek40> Daniel: nothing really - I am was just curious - wondering if anyone has had problems with the pci express cards
<techgeek40> Sheen: did you edit your xorg.conf and take out the vesa under "device"?
<Na-Fiann> Hey, does anyone know how i can run a specific program in a different language without changing the language of the entire install?
<daniel92> techgeek40:  afaik, they work just as well as any other card. actually, i'm pretty sure the vid card in my laptop i;m using right now (ati mobility radeon 2300 =[) is some form of pci x16
<sarmisak> i'm using a 7500gt, no problems
<sheen> techgeek40, no I was thinking that xconfig done it (it appears done it one time because i've seen the nvidia logo)
<sarmisak> on my nb i have nvidia mobility, no problem on that also
<daniel92> brb all
<techgeek40> Sheen: there is a walkthrough for that - let me get you the link - make sure you follow it. It will go through the specifics for you
<techgeek40> Sheen: one sec
<IdleOne> just did a fresh install of 7.04 and my internet is not working or being recognised. need help please
<techgeek40> Sheen: You have the 8000?
<sheen> techgeek40, ok thanks a lot. This G92 is very hard to get working
<sheen> techgeek40, 8800GTS but G92 (latest one)
<techgeek40> Okay -
<sarmisak> IdleOne: what's your nic make and model?
<sarmisak> if it's onboard realtek 8169 or something like that just upgrade to 7.10
<sarmisak> gigabit nics aren't much welcome in 7.04
<techgeek40> Sheen: here is the site: get these drivers - http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html
<techgeek40> Sheen: Also
<IdleOne> sarmisak SiS Unknown device 0671 is what lspci gives me
<techgeek40> There is a util to help with the xorg - but also read the readme file - as it provides additional links on editing things that may need a line added or remarked out
<sarmisak> IdleOne: can you dl a live 7.10 cd?
<sarmisak> IdleOne: try it with the live cd
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know what the apache-mod-perl package is called ?
<sarmisak> if it's working then just upgrade
<IdleOne> sarmisak 7.10 has same effect
<sarmisak> MindSpark: libapache2-mod-perl ?
<sheen> techgeek40, this is the driver I've installed (I'm on 64 bits)
<techgeek40> Sheen : oops okay - one sec
<IdleOne> sarmisak livecd has no internet either
<sarmisak> IdleOne: hmms, than it's a major problem for you
<MindSpark> sarmisak, as far as I understand that's the development package ?
<sarmisak> MindSpark: apt-cache search perl
<MindSpark> sarmisak, yea, I did that, thanks :)
<techgeek40> Sheen: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.09.html      still - make sure you read the readme. I had to - even though the install did just fine - I actually ended up having to install the driver via a safe mode terminal --- did you turn off X when you did the installation?
<SleepingSloth> MindSpark, isn't it libapache2-mod-perl2 ?
<IdleOne> sarmisak I do have a NIC card that works in my older pc . think I can swap them out without major issues on the driver side of things?
<drunkmuppet> Hello. I was wanting to set up a webserver on vmware. What version of Ubuntu do you recommend and do you know of a good guide for a basic webserver? (php, mysql, perl, apache)
<sarmisak> IdleOne: that would be a wise choice until a driver is created for your card
<juice_> ne one know the terminal command for nvidia drivers for 8800GT?
<drhumanist> hi
<MindSpark> SleepingSloth, it looks like I need to update/install the mod_cgi as well
<drhumanist> i have a problem installing Gutsy
<sarmisak> drunkmuppet: ubuntu server edition, just pop the iso in and choose lamp
<IdleOne> sarmisak guess that is what I will do then. thank you
<sheen> techgeek40, I've close X (kill it I don't know how to close it to get the console)
<SleepingSloth> MindSpark, ah, i see
<sarmisak> IdleOne: never mind.
<juice_> sarmisak: hey  me again, what was the terminal command for nvidia drivers?
<drunkmuppet> sarmisak - Alright. Thankyou :D
<IdleOne> sarmisak never mind?
<drhumanist> at the and of the installation (94%) when it is installing GRUB it gives a fatal error saying cannot load GRUB on hda(o)
<SleepingSloth> juice_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, you mean?
<juice_> ty
<techgeek40> Sheen: read the readme - and additonal links - then at the terminal window do /etc/init.d/gdm stop   that will stop the process - then do the terminal install - the new Nvidia drivers will have a gui for that and it will walk you through the installatoin
<Na-Fiann> Alright I got a bit further...
<swuboo> Does anyone know a way to get the system clock to use a non-Gregorian calendar?
<redarrow> Hallo zusammen
<Na-Fiann> if i input this in the terminal it works fine: LANGUAGE=nl_NL:nl LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8 gramps
<BlackRece> hi ppl
<drhumanist> hey anyone? :)
<brobostigon> redarrow: moin
<Na-Fiann> however, add the same command to the main menu and it complains about not being able to create a child process
<Na-Fiann> anyone know why?
<techgeek40> Sheen: reboot and do the safe mode start up - hit ALT+F2 - type your user name and password: then do the sudo su - for root - then the /etc/init.d/gdm stop - then cd to where the drivers are and follow the readme directions from there - they should install just fine from that point on
<sheen> techgeek40, thanks I try
<techgeek40> Sheen: good luck
<drhumanist> guys - cannot even install Ubuntu :(
<sheen> techgeek40, thanks =)
<techgeek40> Sheen: :>
<redarrow> brobostigon: oh, doch einer der mich versteht :D - hab eigentlich falschen Channel gehabt ;)
<BlackRece> I have a simple noob question, how do I find out which nics are connected to what? I have 2 nics, one to router and one to a pc, trying to setup linux-gateway-box
<techgeek40> drhumanist - what happens when you try to install
<zoobox> anyone knows how I turn off window-to-window snapping in non-compiz mode? (visual effects: none)
<brobostigon> !de | redarrow
<ubotu> redarrow: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<drhumanist> techgeek40 - till 94% everything goes fine, at that point -while trying to install GRUB- it gives a fatal error
<iratiku> I missing a library libbz2
<kriel> BlackRece: check IP's would be my guess. or mac addresses, if the router lets you see said mac addresses in its client table.
<juice_> sarmisak: so i installed the 32bit version of 7.10 and just installed the nvidia drivers but when i go to restricted drivers manager and it says my hardware requires no restricted drivers...
<brobostigon> redarrow: es sprechen hier mehr englisch als deutsch,
<iratiku> Where do i get libbz2?
<drhumanist> techgeek40- saying "Cannot install Grub on hda0"
<redarrow> brobostigon: weiß ich eigentlich, bin in beiden Channeln vertreten nur bei irssi blick ich das manchmal nicht so in welchen channel ich gerade schreibe ;)
<techgeek40> zoobox: try this site - it walks you through setting that up: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<kriel> I recently changed my password, by using the 'passwd' command at a terminal level. Now, on every boot, nm-applet (Network Manager) asks for permission to the default keyring, and I have to type in my old password before it goes away. Was I not supposed to use the console command?
<techgeek40> Drhumanist: how many drives you have in your computers? Also, are you doing the install via the full live CD or the alternate cd?
<drhumanist> any ideas?
<drhumanist> techgeek40 - Only one SATA Toshiba HDD on my laptop, Full CD
<juice_> ne one know why my nvidia drivers arent working?
<techgeek40> Drhumanist: how's your partition your drives?
<juice_> help please
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  what exactly is the problem?
<balor> Does anyone know if the OOo bibliography tool works in Presenter?
<Na-Fiann> can anyone please help me?
<techgeek40> juice: did you install the drivers from the snyaptic or the web site?
<roy_> hello,
<drhumanist> I partitioned them in my Vista - one swap area 1.8 GB - one partition 18 GB
<BlackRece> (why are there so many ppl with probs?! didn't think ubuntu was this awkward!)
<drhumanist> I have Vista installed btw
<kriel> BlackRece: can I pm?
<BlackRece> sure
<BlackRece> pm away
<Na-Fiann> its just a small prob with the main menu items...
<Na-Fiann> anyone?
<techgeek40> drhumanist: one sec -
<juice_> sleepingsloth, techgeek40: im in 7.10 fresh install, i have a 8800 GT nvidia, installed drivers from apt-get
<drhumanist> okay
<roy_> I have a problem...my desktop stopped working, i.e. no wallpaper is displayed, just black, no icons on the desktop, can't right-click on the desktop etc. anyone have any idea where I can check for errors?
<techgeek40> Juice: 32 or 64?
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  so what is actually wrong? low-graphics mode, or just no acceleration?
<juice_> sleepingsloth, techgeek40: when i go to restricted drivers manager it claims my harware needs no restricted drivers
<oalbech> how do i make programs launch at login?
<oalbech> i want skype, pidgin and others to launch automaticly
<PriitM> I copied folderA to folderB, now some of folderB files were in .trash, some completely missing. Some folderA files were completely missing. I found nautilus-debug-log, which contained info about me moving those files, but not deleting them. I didn't find any remove commands from terminal as well. System log did not report any unknown root logins. The data I lost wasn't very important, but is this just a bug or I should be worried?
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  have you changed your xorg.conf?
<juice_> sleepingsloth: no
<juice_> sleepingsloth: what is it?
<Eduardu> oalbech you need add commands on sessions option in setings menu
<SleepingSloth> juice_, one sec
<juice_> k
<Na-Fiann> lol is my problem not exotic enough or sumthing?
<swuboo> oalbech:  System, Preferences, Sessions.
<oalbech> thanks guys
<drhumanist> techgeek40 - shall i wait more? :)
<Pici> Na-Fiann: What program are you trying to run?
<SleepingSloth> Na-Fiann, please be patient
<techgeek40> drhumanist: I take it you're using Vista to log in here right now?
<swuboo> oalbech:  There'll be a tab for Startup programs.  Just add them.
<drhumanist> techgeek - No, Live User mode - Ubuntu
<Na-Fiann> sorry, just seemed like i was being ignored, not trying to be annoying or anything:p
<erUSUL> PriitM: you copied it with nautilus? or you used cp?
<Na-Fiann> pici, im trying to run gramps in my own loacale without changing standard language
<PriitM> erUSUL, nautilus
<techgeek40> drhumanist: i ran into that before and trying to remember how I got around that. I think - during the installation - I actually deleted my partition (the free space one) along with the swap area - re-did them with the Live CD - first creating the saw - then the second partition using just the etc and the mount of /       that was it -
<Pici> Na-Fiann: You'll need to make a file, put the commands that you mentioned above in that file.
<Na-Fiann> pici: in the terminal,  LANGUAGE=nl_NL:nl LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8 gramps works fine, but when run as a menu item, it gives the error "cannot create child process"
<Na-Fiann> ahh
<techgeek40> saw = swap
<techgeek40> <---fingers haven't had their coffee yet
<Na-Fiann> so, does it need to be a bash file or something?
<SleepingSloth> juice_, I cant find the howto right now - but i am sure you need to change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf device driver from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Pici> Na-Fiann: The menu cannot run multiple commands like that, but if you put them in a script, it can run the script.
<Pici> Na-Fiann: Exactly.
<erUSUL> PriitM: humm you espected to end up with folderB/folderA/ tree or you wanted all the files of folderA/ end up in folderB/  ?? i think you should reort it as a bug in nautilus with a detailed description (including logs etc)
<techgeek40> drhumanist: did you create the swap partition as well in vista or did you do the partition setup in live cd mode?
<Na-Fiann> great, thanks very much:)
<daninad> you people die with the mortals
<erUSUL> !bugs | PriitM
<ubotu> PriitM: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<daninad> unless you help
<SleepingSloth> juice_, at least, i did. but then i didnt touch the restricted drivers manager when i installed my drivers.
<Na-Fiann> and again sorry for nagging
<drhumanist> techgeek40 - i tried that before but Ubuntu Installer could not manage to create the partitions! so I HAD TO use vista to partition
<mads-> Hi. When I turn on my computer is just says "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB..... " on the screen... And it just keeps going. How do I fix this? :S
<daninad> hey it's daniel
<daninad> how's egypt dude
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  when you run glxgears, what framerate are you getting?
<daninad> it's cool
<juice_> sleepingsloth: so the prob is with the xorg.conf?
<swuboo> Pici, Na-Fiann:  Wow.  That's good to know.  I may make use of that myself.
<daninad> why are they mass murdering the local australian population?
<daninad> why?
<dgjones> !offtopic | daninad
<ubotu> daninad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> !guidelines > daninad (read the private message from ubotu)
<daninad> because they want to do it all over the world!
<daninad> that's all
<techgeek40> drhumanist: when you created your mount point did you use anything other than just the forward slash   /    or did you do like /media/???
<juice_> sleepingsloth: where does it say the framerate?
<PriitM> erUSUL, I wanted it to end up as /folderB/folderA/ but I ended up having /folderB/folderA/ with completely deleted files, some files in .trash and semi-empty folders
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  run it from a terminal, it should give you the framerate every 5 seconds
<drhumanist> techgeek - no no "/" for root and swap for swap.... I installed Ubuntu before onto other systems so i know the way
<erUSUL> PriitM: that's pretty scare :( it is local filesystem? etx3? if true is a critical bug
<BlackRece> ubuntu couldn't do partitions?!?!? that sounds like a bug to me or vista is locking the drive!!! summut wrong there drhumanist!!!
<mads-> Hi. When I turn on my computer is just says "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB..... " on the screen... And it just keeps going. How do I fix this? :S
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  oic, anywhere around 200fps
<PriitM> erUSUL, yes it's on local system. I'll report it.
<drhumanist> BlackRece - yeah i found that strange too!
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  looks horrible
<BlackRece> mads: reinstall grub or use livecd to fix grub using sudo gedit .... i've foggoten which file u actually need to edit!! sry but that is part of the solution!! DO NOT TRY UNTIL U HAVE THE COMPLETE SOLUTION!!
<erUSUL> mads-: does it ever worked fine or is a fresh install? maybe reinstalling grub helps?
<Jupp2> how do I list the contents of a .deb file?
<techgeek40> BlackRece: Vista can't lock the drive like that - but it is possible if another boot loader is being used that it does lock the partition --- I ran into that with BDC
<sheen> techgeek40, Yahaaaaaaaaaaa : direct rendering: Yes / server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation !!!!! 1600x1200 @ 85 Hz ! Thanks a lot !!!
<erUSUL> Jupp2: dpkg -L package
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  okay, so you don't have acceleration at the moment. well - i dont know if there is a more enlightened way of sorting this, but like i said, i changed my xorg.conf...
<Jupp2> erUSUL, Thanks!
<jrib> Jupp2: man dpkg   should say
<techgeek40> Sheen: My pleasure - congrats on it working
<luisdaniel> hi
<juice_> anyone know how to change my xorg.conf to nvidia?
<drhumanist> techgeek40 - I installed Ubuntu over Vista before... I cannot what is different now
<jrib> Jupp2: dpkg-deb more specifically
<drhumanist> I cannot see what's different now
<BlackRece> sleepingsloth: i don't get a fps reading when running glxgears
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  thanks for narrowing my search :)
<luisdaniel> anyone help to know why the ubuntu freeze?
<sheen> techgeek40, perfect, thanks again ^^ I'm so happy
<techgeek40> drhumanist: not sure - i've got XP - VISTA and Ubuntu on this computer - plus Virtual machines running xp and vista - no problems with it
<tinman> luisdaniel: be more specific?
<dgjones> BlackRece, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<techgeek40> Sheen: Enjoy it, :>
<jrib> !nvidia > juice_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<BlackRece> daninad: political reason not for public reading! lol
<luisdaniel> tinman: randomly the ubuntu freeze, maybe somthing like kernel panic
<SleepingSloth> juice_,  in which case, you want to run sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<drhumanist> so what should i try??
<tylerwp> Help :( I was able to get 7.10 Desktop working on my DELL server but cannot get the 7.10 Server to fully work. Any way to copy working drivers from the Desktop edition?
<techgeek40> But, I just realized - it's late and I"ll be late for work - so I gotta get - lo.l my boss won't like me late
<luisdaniel> and I went to know why it freezes
<swuboo> BlackRece:  There's a way to get a framerate on glxgears.   I think it's something like glxgears --iunderstandthatthisisnotabenchmark or something like that.
<techgeek40> Drhumanist: i would blow out the partition with the live CD and recreate - with just the et3 mount only /  and see what happens
<tinman> luisdaniel: Did you compile the kernel yourself?
<luisdaniel> no
<brobostigon> !compile | tinman
<ubotu> tinman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dgjones> BlackRece, you might have to use the command "glxgears -printfps" to get the frame rate
<luisdaniel> this start after I make upgrade to 7.10
<SleepingSloth> BlackRece, presumably there is a switch for versions that do not display by default?
<drhumanist> ok i will try that once more..... but it cannot manage partitioning.....
<jaggz-> why's dpkg -l '*bind*' not list EVERY bind package?
<techgeek40> have a good one all - --- good luck drhumanist
<swuboo> Ah, found it.  It's glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<SleepingSloth> luisdaniel, beat me to it
<techgeek40> drhumanist
<techgeek40> one thing
<drhumanist> yep?
<tinman> brobostigon: trying to help luisdaniel :>
<techgeek40> In bios - make sure that you don't have the virus protection turned on - that does lock the boot partition
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  so i can edit through this and save?
<drhumanist> aaah that may be why!!
<brobostigon> tinman: sorry, wrong thing
<techgeek40> good luck
<jaggz-> Why does dpkg's list not work as I expect it to?  :)     dpkg -l '*bind*' does not list EVERY bind package -- instead, it lists several (bind, bind9, libbind..) but it misses "bindgraph", for instance
<techgeek40> have a good one all
<tinman> no worries
<drhumanist> ok thanx
<drhumanist> bbs :)
<SleepingSloth> juice_, yes - you need to change the driver from the 'device' section which applies to your gfx card from 'nv' to 'nvidia', save and restart X. however... SAVE A BACKUP FIRST
<BlackRece> tecjgeek40: I was close enuf! lol i've had dual booting issues when grub got wiped cos of MS re-wrote mbr and I had 2 re-install GRUB. I know its da bootloader that does the actual locking shame I can't remember how to sort it!!
<luisdaniel> <ubotu> tinman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first) <---- this is for me?
<tylerwp> Help :( I was able to get 7.10 Desktop working on my DELL server but cannot get the 7.10 Server to fully work. Any way to copy working drivers from the Desktop edition?
<vivia> hi there. it's a fresh ubuntu installation, i have a fat32 partition which i try to mount, but all utf-8 filenames are treated as if they were iso8859-1 (I can tell from the result). I have tried with different iocharset and codepage mount options and it doesn't seem to help. Any ideas?
<maccabee> hello can anyone help me with realtime linux in ubuntu
<jrib> jaggz-: short answer: use apt-cache search -n.   Longer answer, it only lists stuff that has been installed at some point I believe
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  its set as vesa
<BlackRece> luisdaniel: need more info, what do u do to make it freeze?
<maccabee>  hello can anyone help me with realtime linux in ubuntu??please
<luisdaniel> BlackRece: update kubuntu to 7.10
<Devils-Haven> helo
<jaggz-> jrib, I doubt I had bind installed before.. but maybe.  I wonder what it does :)
<luisdaniel> after that I have random freezes
<BlackRece> dgjones: i'm using gutsy(7.04) haven't been told to update tho, but then I haven't asked either!!
<dean_> why do you need realtime player in your ubuntu?
<Devils-Haven> can some one give me some laptop help?
<dman> maccabee: what is 'realtime linux'?
<jrib> !helpme | Devils-Haven
<ubotu> Devils-Haven: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jaggz-> apt-cache search -n is fine, thanks..
<Devils-Haven> !helpme
<SleepingSloth> juice_, okay, well it should be nvidia. are you talking from the same machine~?
<Devils-Haven> ?
<jrib> Devils-Haven: see what ubotu said
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  can't i do this from the System>Administration>Screeens and Graphics. and yes same machine
<dean_> RealTime is an apple player
<jrib> Devils-Haven: erm, just ask the channel your question
<Devils-Haven> when i close my lid the screen wont shut off
<Devils-Haven> any way to fix that?
<jaggz-> apt-cache search is actually really nice
<Devils-Haven> dell inspiron 1100
<LiMaO> maccabee ➡ do you mean ubuntu livecd?
<maccabee> no real time i meant the  embedded linux
<jrib> jaggz-: aptitude search is even more powerful: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03.html
<maccabee> no its embedded linux
<BlackRece> tylerwp:the main diff with 7.10 desktop and server is gui elements that I know of (i know there are some little bits as well but nothing that I can think of that shud make a big diff!) what's it doing? is it that u can't see a gui? if so, get one!
<maccabee> LimaO
<maccabee> its embedded linux on mobiles microprocessors etc
<maccabee> hav anyone got any idea
<jaggz-> is there a linux phone with ssh?
<juice_> sleepingsloth:  i'm going for it, wish me luck
<dman> maccabee: as in this: http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS8339055736.html
<dman> ?
<jaggz-> and a full-sized keyboard?
<jaggz-> ;)
<BlackRece> ssry ppl I'm a slow reader, i'm back at 14:09:56!! lol
<maccabee> linux os i mean
<kid> hi
<brobostigon> jaggz: nokia n810
<jaggz-> my phone was supposed to run putty but it just crashes.
<IdleOne> sarmisak lspci now lists Realtek Semiconductor Co. RTL-8029 (AS) but still no internet
<BlackRece> l8r techgeek40
<vivia> the n810 is anything but a phone actually :)
<LiMaO> maccabee ➡ like that a1200i phone?
<Devils-Haven> any idea on closing lid and screen turn off? it won't go to sleep ither, unless i press go to sleep manualy
<juice_> vivia: u can skype it tho
<AnRkey> what gui can i use to configure my UPS
<AnRkey> ?
<maccabee> real time os examples are RTlinux,freertos etc
<vivia> juice_: yeah, if you actually do have a wireless connection somewhere
<maccabee> vxworks
<ivan_> ivan_ teste
<sarmisak> IdleOne: ok, can you check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules if you can see your nic in there?
<IdleOne> ping
<ivan_> alguem do brasil.
<vivia> juice_: not too helpful when you're on the road though :(
<jaggz-> brobostigon: lookin' at it now :)
<juice_> vivia: usb antenna
<jrib> !pt | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ivan_> Anything from brazil?
<juice_> vivia: or telnet
<vivia> juice_: telnet ? how? where?
<juice_> vivia: anchient chinease secret
<luisdaniel> BlackRece: did you give any tip?
<ivan_> Do anything from Brazil?
<drunkmuppet> Ok. Is there a good guide on getting started with Ubuntu Server Lamp - post install?
<jrib> ivan_: /join #ubuntu-br
<vivia> juice_: how would a telnet help when you are on the road with no wifi?
<vicho>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY vicata
<Oli``> is there anyway to  reset the keyboard without restarting/ when exiting some programs the last key pressed remains 'down' so it really bodges up everything... like now, it thinks i'm holding shift-up =\
<Pici> vicho: please change your password, NOw.
<vivia> vicho: alright, change your nickserv password now
<vicho> ooop
<vicho> :)
<LiMaO> ivan_ ➡ você nao sabe falar inglês, por favor fale em português em #ubuntu-br
<ivan_> jrib: tanks
<IdleOne> sarmisak no such directory
<vivia> alright, i solved the issue with my filenames
<tylerwp> Hey need help... anyone?
<vivia> seems they were misterated as iso8859-1 when they were actually utf-8 on the livecd
<sarmisak> IdleOne: nice one... what's your distro?
<vivia> then i resized the fat32 partition and they were misconverted... convmv fixed them up for me :)
<sarmisak> IdleOne: can you check ifconfig?
<dman> !helpme | tylerwp
<IdleOne> ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> tylerwp: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BlackRece> luisdaniel: what's the fast way of updating to 7.10 other re-installing the whole damn thing?!??!
<IdleOne> sarmisakyes what info do you need from ifconfig?
<tylerwp> thanks upootu
<dman> BlackRece: you should just be able to click upgrade in the update manager. back up first though
<sarmisak> IdleOne: can you see any nics configured such as eth0 eth1?
<BlackRece> Ask the question and someone will answer, eventually!!
<IdleOne> sarmisaketh0
<woodsoul> !patience | tylerwp
<ubotu> tylerwp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brobostigon> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IdleOne> sarmisak eth0
<luisdaniel> BlackRece: how re-install everything?
<sarmisak> IdleOne: it seems to work then, can you assign an ip to it from your router range by ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x and ping your router?
<IdleOne> sarmisakcan try
<BlackRece> Devils-Haven: I haven't heard of a fix for that, sry.
<jaggz-> gotta focus on getting this work done
<jaggz-> take care
<zdravko> hi there
<Devils-Haven> wow no one uses ubunto on notbooks?
<zdravko> can someone help me with octave?
<zdravko> I need help in octave
<dman> Devils-Haven: on one right now
<BlackRece> Devils-Haven: have u got power managment options?
<zdravko> the octave channel is useless
<zdravko> can someone help me with octave?
<Devils-Haven> i am linux noob
<vicho> zdravko: where are you from?
<jrib> zdravko: feel free to ask the question here, but #octave probably knows more
<IdleOne> sarmisak network unreachable but I may have the gateway wrong
<zdravko> i have to prepare a few things in octave
<zdravko> nope
<sarmisak> Devils-Haven: i do use, what's your problem?
<SleepingSloth> zdravko, if someone can help, they will. there's no need to keep posting the same question
<redspike> Hi all, trying to install a new kernel, copying th /boot/config-file to /usr/src/.config byt i get alots of errors "config:34:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol" any onw know way?
<jrib> Devils-Haven: they do but no one at the moment probably knows how to resolve your issue
<Devils-Haven> screen won't turn off when i close my lid
<zdravko> i need to find numerically the derivative of a function
<zdravko> I already tried gradient
<sarmisak> Devils-Haven: hmms, that's a specific issue sorry can't help
<zdravko> but it is extremely inaccurate
<BlackRece> Luidaniel: i've been chatting for ages but i'm still reading 14:20:06 lol
<jrib> !enter | zdravko
<ubotu> zdravko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sarmisak> IdleOne: hmms, it's strange not to have an internet connection with a realtek chipset nic
<Devils-Haven> it won't do any activity related to lid options
<zdravko> I asked my question
<Devils-Haven> i guess not registering the lid?
<jrib> zdravko: pastebin your example
<BlackRece> oli: u got a sticky k/board?
<sarmisak> IdleOne: are you connected to a router or is it just two pcs interconnected?
<zdravko> http://phpfi.com/293558
<BlackRece> I would like help with identifying which mac addresses relate to which nics and what each nic can see
<zdravko> and this is the image: http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vphi2xn6.png
<IdleOne> sarmisakwhat is the ifup/down command?
<sarmisak> ifup eth0
<sarmisak> ifdown eth0
<zdravko> as you can see it is very inaccurate
<sarmisak> or just try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BlackRece> here's one for ya, can the windows key be binded to the ubuntu menu?
<luisdaniel> its possible downgrade to 7.04??
<zdravko> I am sure there is a better alternative than gradient
<dgjones> !downgrade | luisdaniel, only by a reinstall
<ubotu> luisdaniel, only by a reinstall: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<zdravko> but that was I told to use to calculate the first derivative
<jrib> zdravko: please stop using enter to break up your thoughts
<pteague> is there anyway to find out what's eating ram?
<zdravko> why?
<jrib> zdravko: because this channel is very busy
<vaineh> the best game evar!! (apparenlty cos i havent played it yet) wont work on my ubuntu. is it just me or wont it run on linux? see http://raptorsafari.com/play.php
<ontop> I need some help with ubuntu and sound. When I open mp3-files, nothing happends. - Boy from Norway.
<BlackRece> Luisdaniel: by re-installing everything, i mean rebooting with live cd (or alternate)
<BlackRece> l8r jaggz
<filthpig> !mp3 | ontop
<ubotu> ontop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> zdravko: I am looking at your pastebin.  #octave is a more appropriate channel for this question
<ontop> thanks :)
<BlackRece> redspike: sounds like u've got a typo somewhere
<dman> vaineh: well, apparently it has to install a windows-only game player. sorry
<pteague> is there any way to find out what's using ram?  i've maxxed out my 3G ram & swap & no idea how i did it
<devilsadvocate> hi - my ubuntu plays videos with a _very_ low brigtness. changing to -vo gl2 on mplayer fixes this. (a) why is this happening (b) can i fix it globally (b) is there anyway to chage the default rendering engines on on the default media players (especially the firefox plugin)
<dman> pteague: try opening the system monitor and checking
<lastsurvivor> how to list only directories with ls command ?
<Devils-Haven> !help any one know a good app like ms streets and trips for linux?
<ontop> ubotu: but what do you mean with "free formats"?
<BlackRece> idleone: are u using a router to connect to internet?
<ontop> something else than mp3?
<jrib> lastsurvivor: ls -d */     works
<LjL> ontop: those that are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats possibly - and ubotu is a bot
<lastsurvivor> ty jrib
<ontop> lol, i didn't know :p
<pteague> dman> it won't let me...  just acts like it's opening & then disappears... i do have a terminal open, any way to check from there?
<dgjones> ontop, things like a .ogg format are free formats
<zdravko> does anyone know how to compute a first derivative numerically in Octave?
<ontop> thanks anyway
<LjL> ontop: the best known "MP3-like" free format is Ogg Vorbis
<BlackRece> ontop: have u got a media player installed?
<filthpig> ontop, ubotu is a bot, not human. Free formats are written in open source
<filthpig> !open source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open source - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> !opensource
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dman> pteague: try htop. you might have to install it
<BlackRece> Devils-haven: google maps!! lol
<Devils-Haven> need software, internet won't be avaliable
<LjL> filthpig: and it's generally not a matter of being open source at all (most MP3 players/encoders in Ubuntu are open source).
<sheen> Hello all, I've managed to install my 8800 GTS G92 on ubuntu, it sems to works well, I've activated dual monitor (one X per monitor) but it appears that the X on 1st monitor is very slow, and the X on 2nd monitor is very fast, is there a way to solve the problem ? I can post on pastebin my xorg.conf if you want
<pteague> ok, this really isn't good... seems like my filesystem is currently in read-only mode... crap
<devilsadvocate> pteague, where are you trying to write? you usually have wrrite accees only in your home ddirectory and a few other specific places
<filthpig> LjL, I din't get your meaning there
<pteague> devilsadvocate> `sudo aptitude install htop` - W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock \ E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ \ E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<BlackRece> sheen: check gfx card capabilities. can it handle it
<LjL> zdravko: http://wiki.octave.org/wiki.pl?CategorySymbolic
<pteague> not only that, but i can't save any files & /tmp/ seems to be locked down as well... won't let me open any apps
<BlackRece> pteague: r u using live cd?
<pteague> nope
<LjL> zdravko: perhaps you may want to ask in #octave as well
<Repentinus> Hi, I am using dual boot (Vista/Ubuntu 7.10) and I want that if I'll start my computer then hilighted choice will be ista, atm it is Ubuntu, how I can change it?
<sheen> BlackRece, sorry how could I know that ? (My old ati works well with this config, I think this one can handle this)
<pteague> 4G ram, 32-bit ubuntu (so only about 3G usable ram), 500G hard drive
<BlackRece> pteague: try using sudo command
<devilsadvocate> pteague, strange. try manually writing to /tmp. also, i sometimes had the apt related issue. not sure how it comes, but i have to manually delete the lock-file (may not be a good idea unless you'v exhausted all other options)
<dman> BlackRece: he did...
<pteague> BlackRece> i did use sudo
<Repentinus> Hi, I am using dual boot (Vista/Ubuntu 7.10) and I want that if I'll start my computer then hilighted choice will be ista, atm it is Ubuntu, how I can change it?
<filthpig> LjL, ah, nevermind. Got it ;)
<dman> pteague: try restarting maybe? it'll either help or completely screw you though
<Pici> !repeat | Repentinus
<ubotu> Repentinus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BlackRece> repentinus: change the settings in GRUB boot loader, as to what actual settings u need, i'd have to search and get back to u.
<LjL> filthpig: it's generally a problem with patents, not source.,
<pteague> `echo "blah" > /tmp/tmp.txt` - bash: /tmp/tmp.txt: Read-only file system
<Repentinus> How I can change GRUB settings?
<pteague> get the same thing using sudo
<BlackRece> pteague: sry, i'm behind by a few lines!!!
<erUSUL> Repentinus: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pteague> hehe, np
<BlackRece> brb, got sort da kids!!1
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, you need to change the 'Default' lin in /boot/grub/menu.list
<dman> Repentinus: try qgrubeditor. works well for a gui to grub. search it
<pteague> k, rebooting
<dman> pteague: good luck
<filthpig> LjL, silly mistake on my part.
<erUSUL> pteague: maybe the fiesystem was mounted read only becouse of not recoverable errors????
<drunkmuppet> ok im trying to install a basic gui for ubuntu server, I removed the # for the universe/multiverse but it still can't find a gui package.
<IdleOne> ubuntu-desktop
<drunkmuppet> yes it doesn't find the pacakge
<IdleOne> that is the package name
<devilsadvocate> drunkmuppet, did you do an apt-get update?
<LjL> drunkmuppet: ubuntu-desktop is in main, so it has to find it unless you don't have main enabled (which would seem pretty serious)
<IdleOne> apt-get update then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<filthpig> I should have referred to the GPL, not open source as such
<dman> general question here: i have my external hard drive what i the best format (read: quickest, easiest) to make it to have it accessible by both windows and linux?
<drunkmuppet> got lots of 404's
<LjL> filthpig: not much to do with the GPL either, GPL says it's open source and that's it.
<mikebeecham> hi guys....I wonder if someone can help me restore my samba shares, which are fed to the xbox.  I tried to share the same folders in windows, and now they do not work in Linux.  I've tried stopping and restarting samba daemons, but that does not work?
<devilsadvocate> filthpig, you are even more incorrect if yyou had said gpl
<K_Nine> dmnm fat 32
<mikebeecham> what is the command in Alt + F2 to access the share folder?
<devilsadvocate> drunkmuppet, are you behind a firewall or proxy?
<dman> drunkmuppet: sounds like no internet. i got that problm from a bad install. a reinstall fixed it. might be a diff. prob tho
<drunkmuppet> I'm doing this through Vm-ware
<redspike> BlackRece: what do you mean?
<devilsadvocate> drunkmuppet, its possible your vm-server is not setup to rely network traffic?
<filthpig> LjL, devilsadvocate, how come? GPL says the format is free (as in speech) to use, duplicate and modify
<dman> K_Nine: that's what i thought. that's the format they are now.
<LjL> filthpig: eh? how can you duplicate a *format*?
<drunkmuppet> It is setup, however i'm at work, where computers need to be registered first. And it thinks my vmware is a new computer.
<LjL> filthpig: anyway, no, you're wrong, but please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss this further
<devilsadvocate> filthpig, if a codec were gpl'd, it would be free. but not all free formats are gpl'd
<drunkmuppet> Did this from home last night, and had no problem. I assume this is the issue.
<pteague_other> ok, reboot isn't doing to well... i'm having to run fsck
<mikebeecham> hi guys....I wonder if someone can help me restore my samba shares, which are fed to the xbox.  I tried to share the same folders in windows, and now they do not work in Linux.  I've tried stopping and restarting samba daemons, but that does not work?
<BlackRece> right, im back
<pteague_other> ok, that's not good, just had it spew a whole page of inodes
<AngryElf> what is 'watchdog'?
<dman> drunkmuppet: definitely internet then. there must be something preventing the computer from gettig intenet
<devilsadvocate> mikebeecham,  you want to see your shares that are on a windows computer, or do you want to set up a share on your ubunut?
<erUSUL> pteague_other: no; no good... when linux mounts a fs read only something is quite wrong...
<BlackRece> redspike: from the error u pasted, it sounds like something was mis-typed but i cannot be more specific
<filthpig> devilsadvocate, maybe not exactly, but some other, similar licence
<redspike> BlackRece: ahh ok
<BlackRece> where the one on about dual booting wid vista and 7.10?
<pteague_other> & it's a brand new drive... just past the 30 days for returning to newegg :(
<nmsa> someone using pptp? I need some help going out of the network
<redspike> BlackRece: n the .config ?
<drunkmuppets> Ok I think I got it :P Hopped on wireless where I don't have to register ;)
<devilsadvocate> pteague_other, do you have extensive disk usage and very long uptimes?
<BlackRece> redspike: where did the error come from?
<redspike> BlackRece: when i run make menuconfig
<redspike> BlackRece: and Load the .config
<erUSUL> redspike: most likely you do not have libncurses5-dev iirc
<redspike> BlackRece: .config:1017:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol INPUT_TSDEV
<devilsadvocate> pteague_other, using my ext drives on windows for long periods without booting into windows and hence without running fsck made my drives a mess. fsck took about half an hour to run through it :|
<tiny> Hi! How do I install ubuntu from a nfs share? What's the install parameter? For example Suse would have something like "install=nfs://192.168.10.99/mnt/sda1/share/ubuntu-7.10-server"
<redspike> erUSUL: libncurses5-dev is already the newest version. make menuconfig strats.. i get iot when i try to load the config file
<Repentinus> Is there any online documentation about grub?
<BlackRece> redspike: are u trying to put items inrepentus: yes gimmie a mo...
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, loads of it. but all you need to do is change the number next to default in the menu.list
<tiny> I have the PXE booting and I can do a net install with net initrd image. But I'd like an install from a nfs share which is basically a 7.10 loop mounted iso image.
<erUSUL> redspike: can you paste the erros you get?
<erUSUL> !paste | redspike
<ubotu> redspike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Repentinus> devil, I can't even find menu.list
<BlackRece> redspike: tristate touchscreen interface?!?!!?
<K_Nine> Repentinus try this page http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, are you comfortable on a command line?
<pteague_other> devilsadvocate> nope, at least not that i'm aware of...  i installed windows for dual-boot, but have yet to use it other than to finish install process... otherwise it's all been linux... i've set up a couple of VMs for testing purposes, but i've not done much with them... otherwise i'm not sure what i'm doing that would cause disk thrashing
<Repentinus> Not exactly
<redspike> BlackRece: is comes when i try to open th /boot/config-KERNELVERSION config fiel to build a new one
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, ok. just open up a terminal and type in "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list"
<mask> hi i have some queries about uclibc
<redspike> ubotu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54213/
<BlackRece> redspike: AAAHHHH!!!! that's beyond my knowledge, i'm a coder so errors like that sound familiar to me sry to lead u on
<devilsadvocate> pteague_other, does fsck give up entirely, or is it still trying to run?
<tiny> got it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<redspike> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54213/
<mask> is libpthread-0.9.27.so used by embedded linux kernel
<redspike> BlackRece: np :) thanx for youre time.
<BlackRece> redspike: what have u done so far?
<Repentinus> devil, it is em pty
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, my bad. it was menu.lst
<erUSUL> redspike: what linux sources are you using?
<mask> if so then is there any way to replace that lib with some other version while the system is up and runing
<redspike> 2.6.24 from kernel.org
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, just close the empty text file, edit the command, and run it again
<Repentinus> Done
<redspike> get the same with linxu-source from apt to.
<drunkmuppets> ok, I did a sudo apt-get update
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, theres a line that starts with "Default"
<erUSUL> redspike: you'd better run make oldconfig before make menuconfig.... ubuntu configs has many simbols not in vanilla becouse is heavely patched
<drunkmuppets> and I still cannot find the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Repentinus> Default num?
<erUSUL> redspike: oldconfig should give you a .config suitable to run a make menuconfig
<BlackRece> redspike: from a noob kernal builder view, have u seen the text INPUT_TSDEV in the code that ur rebuilding?
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, yes. you just have to change the line number to reflect the line that lists your vista installtion
<devilsadvocate> drunkmuppet, you're apt update ran fine?
<drunkmuppets> yes.
<Repentinus> Current is 4, if i'll boot then vista is showed 4th
<BlackRece> redspike: ignore me
<drunkmuppets> Hit on all, up to date on universe/multiverse.
<mask> anyone help me
<Repentinus> Current 0
<redspike> erUSUL: can i not get the linux-server source? all i whant to do is the change the kernel Hz from 100 to 1000
<Repentinus> So should I put 3 or 4?
<redspike> BlackRece: INPUT_TSDEV? no icant remember u have seen it.
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, if i remember correctly, changin it to 4 should it. but I'm afraid in not certain. it may even be 3. would you mind trying it out ? :P
<jtt> anyone know where on the web i can go to do a headset/mic  test
<BlackRece> redspike: i'm a coder!! I'd be looking to re-invent the wheel!!! run oldconfig then make menuconfig like what-his-face sed!
<panfist> what would you rather have as a home theater PC if you ahd to choose between the two: a pentium 4 3ghz with HT and a geforce ti4200 agp, or an athlon 2800+ with geforce 6200 pcie. i'm mainly interested in what processor will give me better video decoding performance...if either one is capable of decoding 720p h264 then I suppose either one would work
<devilsadvocate> panfist, i'd get a gpu that does HD decoding on the GPU itself :P
<panfist> devilsadvocate yeah that would be nice if that was supported in ubuntu...hell it would be nice if it was even fully supported in windows. i'm not buying any new hardware, just making a HTPC with old hardware that i already have
<BlackRece> panfist: p4 3ghz defo!!! 2800+ = about 1.8ghz
<BlackRece> panfist: moo tho
<panfist> blackrece moo?
<devilsadvocate> panfist, in that case the P4 would be a better bet. I'm not certain, but I dont think videos would benefit as much from the gpu as a game would
<erUSUL> redspike: there should be a linux-source package
<BlackRece> my onest opinion lol can't spell
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | redspike
<ubotu> redspike: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<redspike> erUSUL: ill get the same messages with that one
<redspike> ahh meta
<erUSUL> redspike: you should not
<panfist> devilsadvocate well the GPU would basically be for playing the occaisional game and enabling desktop effects. but i was under the impression that a ti4200 was more than adequate for most beryl/compiz/fusion stuff
<BlackRece> how do i identify nics and mac addresses?
<erUSUL> redspike: it pints to linux-source-2.6.22 afaics
<devilsadvocate> panfist, yeah, it is. They run just fine on an intel915, for example
<panfist> blackrece terminal command "ifconfig"
<STM> hi all, could someone explain why accessing my samba shares on a windows computer results in a request for a username and password?
<redspike> erUSUL: ahh ill try one more time, thanx for teh help
<panfist> STM samba is a process that requires its own username and passwords
<erUSUL> STM: becouse windows is not that insecure after all
<RichW> STM: Thats a windows problem not linux.
<panfist> STM i think the command to configure the smbpasswd is... "sudo smbpasswd -d username"
<Repentinus> devil, say command again
<erUSUL> STM: you have to provide your windows username and pass iirc
<eid> how can i address PCs with names in LAN , while there is a DHCP server ?
<Repentinus> And I have one problem more, my archive manager isn't able to open tar.gz files
<BlackRece> panfist: ifconfig didn't identify BOTH nics
<panfist> erusul you need the samba username and password, set by the samba server, not the windows username and passwords
<PriceChild> eid, two different questions
<STM> erUSUL, windows user and pass does not work either
<panfist> blackrece ahh yeah ifconfig is only for interface that are up and running
<STM> panfist, i'll give that a shot
<devilsadvocate> STM, how are you trying to access the shares. More often than not, nautilus on my computer is able to discover the shares quite easily (unless its set to require user authentication, of course). You will see some other folders there too.. comething like C$ and stuff that are not the usual samba shares. I have no idea whose fault it is that they show up (or who wants them to show up)
<erUSUL> BlackRece: then one of your nics have not been recogniced by linux. what chips do the nics use?
<PriceChild> eid, configure static ips, and then you could modify /etc/hosts to add names
<DarkHelfer> öhm... the Nvidia driver and my X-Server not compatible >_>
<DarkHelfer> X-Server can not start
<panfist> STM if you amke the samba username and password the same as your windows users/pass it wont ask you for a login because the credentials will match
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, what error do you get with tar.gx?
<STM> devilsadvocate, i'm accessing directories on my ubuntu laptop from my windows PC
<DarkHelfer> can i fix it in the console `?
<Repentinus> Not supprted file type and can you say command again to edit this grub file?
<onats> i'm trying to rmmod ip3945.. but its stating that its in use
<onats> how do i force it to unload?
<onats> trying to fix hibernate
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erUSUL> onats: try 'sudo modprobe -r ip3945'
<STM> panfist, it returned "sudo smbpasswd -d username"
<STM> whoops
<STM> panfist, i mean "Failed to find entry for user george."
<devilsadvocate> STM - ah. The last time i trried doing that it didnt work unless i setup authentication
<devilsadvocate> :\
<panfist> STM one sec
<BlackRece> erusul:CHIPS?!?! er... macdonnalds? burger king? I dunno! can give u nic names and makes tho
<BlackRece> one is onboard intel the other is realtek summut-or-other
<erUSUL> BlackRece: it is a realtek nic a brodcom via perhaps maybe a intel chip ????
<erUSUL> BlackRece: lspci | grep -i NET
<devilsadvocate> BlackRece, is it by any chance an intex?
<panfist> STM try the same thing except -a instead of -d
<erUSUL> BlackRece: should give you the answer
<eid> PriceChild i can't get static IP addresses in my LAN
<PriceChild> eid, sure you can
<STM> panfist, "Failed to modify password entry for user george"
<erUSUL> BlackRece: also 'dmesg | grep -i eth' should tell you if both nics have been configured by the linux kernel
<eid> PriceChild, i have to setup a LAB in my university and they are using DHCP
<panfist> STM i know there's an option for using the smbpasswd to add a user..because that's what youre trying to do is add a user and set up the password in one step
<BlackRece> rece@compaq-gutsy:~$ lspci | grep -i NET
<BlackRece> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VM (KM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)
<BlackRece> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)
<erUSUL> BlackRece: you can post both outputs to patebin.ubuntu.com so i can take a look
<PriceChild> eid, ok... so why not just use dhcp?
<erUSUL> !paste | BlackRece
<ubotu> BlackRece: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> eid, dchp is completely seperate to dns... (naming computer addresses)
<Repentinus> And can anyone recommend something to do with my archive manager to open tar.gz files?
<panfist> STM you didn't forget the sudo with the -a? because the -a option requires you run as root
<maginot> how do I set the dhcp server to set the client default route gw to 192.168.0.1 ? I used the routers 192.168.0.1 option in dhcpd.conf but the clients are not getting the IP 192.168.0.1 instead they are geting a host name that points to dhcp server ...
<eid> PriceChild, "dchp is completely seperate to dns" sorry it's not clear to me :(
<STM> panfist, i did include sudo
<devilsadvocate> Repentinus, ark does just fine. its possible your file itself got damaged in download?
<STM> thanks for the help though panfist, i'm googling adding users to samba
<BlackRece> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54221/
<Ocire[IGEWS]> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu showing me wrong numbers for free disk space... long story short: i ran utorrent in wine, klicked on "delete torrent and files", found that free space didn't change, looked with filelight where the files were, deleted them in ~/.local/share/Trash but still no change in free disk space... anyone knows what to do?
<panfist> STM yeah that's how i figured it out. good luck
<Repentinus> devil, it couldn't open like 4 different files like that and says file type not supported
<drunkmuppets> In ubuntu server, how do I determine what to put in the /etc/resolv.conf file? For the search and nameserver
<mohi> hi
<erUSUL> !who | BlackRece
<ubotu> BlackRece: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> BlackRece: and the output from  'dmesg | grep -i eth' ?? can you paste it too ??
<eid> PriceChild, does DHCP provide service for domain naming ?
<BlackRece> erusul: dmesg | grep -i eth
<BlackRece> damn
<PriceChild> eid, dhcp tells your computer who it is, who to ask where other computers are, and where the door is
<BlackRece> erusul:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54221/
<drunkmuppets> In ubuntu server, how do I determine what to put in the /etc/resolv.conf file? For the search and nameserver.  For the DNS
<tiny> Has anyone installed ubuntu from a nfs share? Instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet  aren't working. What are the correct kernel parameters for nfs install?
<PriceChild> eid, dns servers tell your computer what ip address a name is associated with.
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, I want to use mdadm on 2 drives and use the xfs system, Do i format the drives then use mdadm or the other way around?
<STM> panfist, it worked - i hadn't created a ubuntu user named george to go with it, thanks again
<Arnaud___> bonjour !
<Nach1> hi all
<Arnaud___> je viens pour un souci avec ma carte wifi
<BlackRece> erusul: there is no out put!!! just gives me prompt for next command
<Arnaud___> la connexion se coupe au bout d'un moment, seul le reboot permet de se reconnecter
<erUSUL> BlackRece: and "ifconfig -a" ??
<Nach1> my toshiba laptop with Ubuntu not detected the cd/dvd device
<dgjones> !fr | Arnaud___
<ubotu> Arnaud___: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nach1> :S... $ls /dev/cdrom ... not results
<solexious> !fr > Arnaud___
<RichW> Nach1: Post lspci to a pastebin
<Arnaud___> please excuse me, i made a confusion with the servers
<RichW> Nach1: The output of it...
<RichW> !paste | Nach1
<ubotu> Nach1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlackRece> erusul: ah haaaa!!! that's it!! lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54223/
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, I want to use mdadm on 2 drives and use the xfs system, Do i format the drives to xfs then use mdadm or the other way around?
<stf> hi. how do I check my ubuntu version from the terminal?
<dgjones> !version > stf
<wyggler2> how do i set the the starting run level?  I don't see an /etc/inittab
<erUSUL> BlackRece: so there was no problem at all after all....
<BlackRece> erusul: ta 4 dat, shame can't use msdos style help like ifconfig/?
<stf> dgjones: thanks
 * Timon_Crazy прощается со всем
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> sorry for bit OT but anyone knows how many connection can hold an access point?
<Ocire[IGEWS]> does nobody have an idea about my problem?
<stf> Where can I read about creating usplash themes for Ubuntu Dapper?
<BlackRece> erusul: never a problem, just I want to setup this linux box (lappy) as a gateway to my internal network and needed to know which nic had which mac so i could confirure iptables rules.
<BlackRece> all: i'll be back in a mo 4 more help anyway!! lol
<Nach1> RichW http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4029/
<kylcrow> My wireless internet will on stay connected for about a minute. I could really use some assistance, I am new to Ubuntu.
<pepperjack> stf: id assume the only issue is the resolution and image type you should be able to create any old image and use convert that you get when you apt-get imagemagick to convert to appropriate format though i dont know what that format is. thats true of grub splash images anyway
<AJC_Z0> I would like to register a complaint!
<RichW> Sure go ahead
<kylcrow> My wireless internet will only* stay connected for about a minute. I could really use some assistance, I am new to Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !bugs | AJC_Z0
<ubotu> AJC_Z0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pepperjack> AJC_Z0: #ubuntu-complaints
<AJC_Z0> I was looking forward to a voyage of discovery and a series of perplexing errors and failures ripping a DVD to and ISO file, but all I had to do was click on a desktop icon and a couple of buttons
<RichW> Nach1: I forgot that doesnt show cd drives...
<jon__> <---- new ubantu user here, can someone tell me how to make a "shortcut" to the trashcan on my desktop?
<DarkHelfer> how can i uninstall the nvidia driver over the Console, my X-Server do not work with the Driver
<kylcrow>  My wireless internet will only stay connected for about a minute. I could really use some assistance, I am new to Ubuntu. Thanks.
<AJC_Z0> That's not the unix way. I feel dirty
<pepperjack> AJC_Z0: yeah :-) dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso or cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<mohi> sorry I have a problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4030/ I did with --fix-missing too but didnt help! :(
<xGeek> cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso works??
<xGeek> Neat, I thought dd was the only way
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, I want to use mdadm on 2 drives and use the xfs system, Do i format the drives to xfs then use mdadm or the other way around?
<MoCK> hi..i got error when install tomcat5.5-admin > invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "force-reload" failed.
<MoCK> dpkg: error processing tomcat5.5-admin (--configure):
<MoCK>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<MoCK> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MoCK>  tomcat5.5-admin
<FloodBot3> MoCK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AJC_Z0> pepperjack: You can do that, if you trust your CD/DVD-ROM, but better use a tool which understands, checks and corrects read errors
<RichW> AJC_Z0's point is that its TOO EASY LOL
<SubOne> I accidentally logged in with my password as username, how can I delete the log?
<DarkHelfer> how can i uninstall the nvidia driver over the Console, my X-Server do not work with the Driver >_>
<LjL> DarkHelfer: you don't need to uninstall it, you can simply instruct X to use the old driver
<LjL> !xconfig > DarkHelfer    (DarkHelfer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MoCK> hi..i got error when install tomcat5.5-admin > http://jasper.pastebin.com/m81c2559
<Yonie> hey guys, if it type ifconfig, what is the p-t-p ?
<MoCK> dunno what wrong
<tiny> Has anyone installed ubuntu from a nfs share? Instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet  aren't working. What are the correct kernel parameters for nfs install?
<DarkHelfer> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MoCK> anyone?
<jeffazz> hey all
<jeffazz> just wanted some quick help
<jon__> can I put my trashcan on the desktop? how?
<brobostigon> jeffazz: fire away
<Nach1> so... What can i do to solve this problem with cd/dvd device recognition? toshiba drivers for linux don't exits?
<roylez> hey guys, I want to give someone a niced login, I changed his login shell to be /usr/nice -10 /bin/bash, but when logging in, it says permission denied. Anybody know why?
<jeffazz> ok... when i login my ubuntu how do i get the login screen size diffrent
<jeffazz> its locked to 1600x1200
<jeffazz> and my monitor dont support it
<brobostigon> jon_: there is a hidden folder called .trash in your home directory, just create a shortcut to it, and then copy the sortcut to desktop
<SubOne> jon__: did you get it working last night?
<jon__> thank you ! ! ! !
<LjL> MoCK: try « sudo invoke-rc.d tomcat5.5 restart »
<SubOne> I accidentally logged in with my password as username, how can I delete the log?
<Nach1> RichW: any idea with my problem... ?
<MoCK> LjL: invoke-rc.d: initscript tomcat5.5, action "restart" failed.
<jeffazz> how do i change the login screen res size ?
<LjL> MoCK: try with "stop"
<pavs> what is the command that tells you what kind of system you are running?
<MoCK> LjL: actually where is folder that store jsp file?
<pavs> ie, ubuntu, fedora?
<smaug9> pavs: uname -a
<pavs> thanks
<brobostigon> pavs: uname -a will only giv e you the kernel version
<pavs> right it says only linux/
<pavs> i am trying to get informaton about a dedicated server i just bought
<smaug9> pavs: like what distro it's running?
<pavs> yeah
<XXer> Hi I have a question, the motherboard I have uses AC'96 onboard sound, when I play music in XP it sounds grate but when i play the same music in Ubuntu (bunch of different apps) it sounds flat.. any ideas y or what ells I could try.
<stf> !version @ pavs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version @ pavs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smaug9> grep through /etc, most distros have a *-release file
<stf> !version | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<pavs> thanks got it it's centos, that means it uses yum?
<stf> yeah
<zuzki> ïîòï
<pavs> thanks for your help. I am trying to install htop, they have top installed inthe system.
<zuzki> fuck you
<SubOne> I accidentally logged in with my password as username, how can I delete the log?
<DanglyBits> anyone know why my nee apache2 website show an Index of /  instead of a index.html page ??
<Wogroipl> hello
<brobostigon> subone: what do you mean, its n ot clear,do you mean you logged in as root??
<zuzki> fuck you
<zuzki> fuck you
<zuzki> fuck you
<zuzki> fuck you
<zuzki> fuck you
<zuzki> fuck you
<FloodBot3> zuzki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SubOne> brobostigon: no when it asked for username i typed my password by accident, and im worried its in a log somewhere
<pavs> crap yum doesnt have htop
<Wogroipl> I just installed a dual boot XP/Ubuntu, but if I add a new IDE hdd I get an error 17 from Grub, any idea what I should do?
<brobostigon> subone: no risk realy, you will be fine.
<bod_> hey guys,. can you recommend an iso burning program, for making an ubuntu alternate disc please
<SubOne> brobostigon: are you certain?
<brobostigon> subone: pretty much
<SubOne> brobostigon: whats pretty much? this isnt my computer
<StrangeCharm> i'm having trouble hibernating on a fujitsu laptop. what can i do to make it worj?
<bwlang_> wow there is NOBODY active on ubuntu+1... is this the place to talk about hardy issues?
<kylcrow> Wireless internet will not stay connected. I have a built in wireless laptop, and i am new to ubuntu
<brobostigon> subone: it means there no reason i can think of why it would record it,
<SubOne> ok, i just assumed that it recorded invalid logins
<juandmx> i want playy !!
<tokok> play with yourself
<bod_> tokok, lol
<alsadk> i have some of wmv files want somthing to work correctly what i do?
<juandmx> y play with you sister
<_Drax> how come I have:
<juandmx> i*
<_Drax> collisions:92167 txqueuelen:1000     ... how come I have that many collisions??
<brobostigon> alsadk: try vlc
<alsadk> i use it
<kylcrow> My Login screen has really big fonts, what do i do to make them smaller??
<alsadk> but just moving know sound no video
<andrer> i have created 5 raw devices, they appear just fine on the /dev/raw/rawX "directory", but accessing it gives me "device or resouce busy" ... do I need to "activate" or prepare the raw devices in any way?
<MoCK> i cannot access my tomcat admin
<alsadk> !wmv > alsadk
<MoCK> i dunno the pass and username
<MoCK> how to access it?anyone?
<kylcrow> what can i do to get answers here?
<kylcrow> no one ever responds to me
<[nrx]> hey folks. I've stupidly enabled restricted drivers, when the machine reboot, my monitor now complains that it can't display the resolution. Can someone give me a quickie on how to rectify this so i can get back in please?
<[nrx]> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<solexious> If no body knows the answer yo wont get a responce, try a bit later
<oli> BlackRece: ?
<kylcrow> thank you.
<_Drax> collisions:92167 txqueuelen:1000     ... how come I have that many collisions??
<dowgaia> When I lock my laptop, ubuntu will instead fully log me out. How can I prevent this from happening?
<MoCK> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<QuickGold> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ibou> hi
<[nrx]> !restricted-drivers
<neverblue> [nrx], well, your system can probably handle the drivers, just your xorg.conf isnt setup properly
<[nrx]> neverblue: how can i go about editing that? :)
<neverblue> [nrx], what type of card, Intel, Nvidia, ATI?
<[nrx]> ATI Radeon
<neverblue> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<solexious> [Q] How do i set the raid flag for a xds partition?
<neverblue> there ya go :)
<solexious> [Q] How do i set the raid flag for a *xfs* partition?
<[nrx]> neverblue, the problem is i can't get into the machine now - monitor wont display anything
<neverblue> [nrx], this is where the fun of linux begins :D
<[nrx]> i remember there's a bit in xorg.conf that i need to edit, just can't remember how to get to it
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ when booting, press F8 or Esc to load the boot menu and choose 'safe' mode
<[nrx]> i don't get safe :/
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ why not?
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ do you get any errors or what?
<[nrx]> 2 seconds
<[nrx]> rebooting it
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ ok
<neverblue> [nrx], dual booting, or is this another machine ?
<[nrx]> i have the normal, (recovery mode) and memtest
<[nrx]> it's another machine :)
<neverblue> [nrx], please keep posts to one line
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ i guess you are booting from the livecd..
<solexious> [Q] How do i set the raid flag for a xfs partition through command lin?e
<[nrx]> no i'm not.. it's already installed.
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ make sure your ubuntu cd is NOT in the drive
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ then use 'recovery mode'
<neverblue> [nrx], do you know nano or vim ?
<[nrx]> neverblue, yes. I'm pretty competent :)
<neverblue> [nrx], then edit your xorg.conf and run a few tests
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ when you log in in recovery mode, edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<neverblue> LiMaO, he has an ATI card, in case you missed that
<LiMaO> nemilar ➡ oh yeah i missed that
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ then try 'mv' the xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.backup and reboot.. see what happens
<[nrx]> so reboot with no xorg.conf?
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ then whenever you can just run 'sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<neverblue> [nrx], have fun with LiMaO  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: Which ati card?
<Manad> hi. Anyone here use OpenOffice Writer?
<rsk> Manad: sure
<[nrx]> X1550
<[nrx]> radeon
<Manad> rsk: you ever try to paste an image into a document? does it work?
<simplyubuntu> is there any way to sync the iphone with ubuntu cable-wise?
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: Ok, so that one can use flgrx
<rsk> Manad: worked last time i tried
<simplyubuntu> the wireless method in the ubuntu docs works, but its too slow!
 * sid listens to DJ Aligator - Close to You 
<[nrx]> Jack_Sparr: yes :) that's what's showing in xorg.conf
<Manad> mine is showing a placeholder for the image, with text inside that is the path to the image. It loads fine if I do Insert > Picture.
<Manad> I'll go ask on their forums then
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ try what i told you to do
<[nrx]> Jack_Sparr: i'd like to keep it using flgrx but I just need to sort out the resolution
<ocha> is it possible within Wine to set rez for each game instead of gobal settings?
<Pici> sid: Could you please turn of that script in this channel?
<[nrx]> LiMa0: i asked, 'reboot with no xorg.conf?'
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ yes. try it.
<LiENUS> whens the new ubuntu lts due out?
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ later, you can reconfigure your xorg by running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ocha> is it possible within Wine to set virtual desktop for each games? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678943
<sid> im sorry
<brobostigon> !hardy | lienus
<ubotu> lienus: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: Once you edit your xorg, I can see if I can help with flgrx and effects..
<LiENUS> dang
<[nrx]> ok, thanks
<LiENUS> i guess im gonna have to use 6.06.2
<LiMaO> [nrx] ➡ also you may keep the flgrx setting and erase the 'meta modes' section of the xorg.conf file
<brobostigon> lienus: or 7.10
<[nrx]> Jack_Sparr: it's actual mythbunutu i'm running, so it's okay :)
<[nrx]> ohh, that's worked :)
<zrah> just realised I've been pronouncing it you-bun-too since the beginning and no-one has corrected me
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: ok, good luck
<[nrx]> thanks for your help :)
<LiENUS> brobostigon, 7.10 is only supported till 2009
<LiENUS> 6.06.2 is supported till 2011
<solexious> [Q] How do i set the raid flag for a xfs partition through command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: When you get a chance.. post your xorg to the pastebin.. not in the channel
<zrah> I think the name choice was a bad idea for something trying to become popular
<davidhc> hi
<LiMaO> zrah ➡ i'm pretty sure you pronouce 'linux' wrong aswell
<brobostigon> lienus: but after while the updates will be very old,to get newer updates you need a newer release
<LiENUS> zrah, i think your name choice was a bad idea for someone trying to get assistance
<Wogroipl> I get an error 17 from Grub after adding a IDE hdd to my system, how can I solve that?
<[nrx]> okie doke
<LiENUS> brobostigon, so supported means no updates?
<dowgaia> When I lock the screen on my laptop, ubuntu will instead fully log me out. How can I prevent this from happening?
<LiENUS> i would think supported till 2011 means theyl'l have security fixes till... dun dun dun
<LiENUS> 2011
<Pici> LiENUS: That is what it means.
<brobostigon> lienus: for example, the only ubuntu release to have pidgin is 7.10, you cat get it for any earlier release
<LiENUS> brobostigon, i dont think il'l be running pidgin on my vpn server
<Pici> LiENUS: But security updates != version updates
<brobostigon> cant
<_Drax> How come when I forced my eth0 to use 100/FD it gives me alot of errors, before that it was autp and got 10/Half and had alot of collisions..
<brobostigon> lienus: i just used pidgin as a generalised example.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wogroipl: Your added drive changed the drive order...  but thankfully none of the uuid's.. SO read the link on grub so you will better understand what people are asking you to do to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Wogroipl
<LiENUS> i probably wont need beryl, the new gnome or updated opengl drivers either
<kmark> Hello, I have a Ati Radeon X1900gt graphics card and ubuntu 7.10. I've edited many times my xorg.conf but can't make the two displays work. Some times I just have a "clone" on the secondary monitor, some other times I have a black screen which I can move my mouse around but the instead of a pointer I have an "X". Any suggestions? I'm using the fglrx driver and both monitors are the same.
<brobostigon> !beryl | lienus
<ubotu> lienus: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<chung> hello
<LiENUS> what i do need however is a long term support plan, longer than 11 months
<alsadk> i have a problem with some wmv files there is no video or sound ? i try vlc , movie player , gxine , kaffeine ? what can i do
<alsadk> ?
<LiENUS> so that im not reinstalling in less than a year
<BlackRece> hiya ppl, i'm back!!
<LiENUS> 7.10 is useless to me
<LiENUS> brobostigon, reread what i said
<chung> i need help
<Pici> LiENUS, BlackRece: I think one or both of you are confused about Ubuntu support.
<LiENUS> <LiENUS> i probably wont need beryl, the new gnome or updated opengl drivers either
<Pici> er, not BlackRece, brobostigon
<LiENUS> i didnt ask how to install it
<chung> i want to know why everytime i shut down it says fail to shut down?
<LiENUS> i said i wont need it
<LiENUS> Pici, supported till 2011 means security updates till 2011 right?
<Pici> LiENUS: Yes, but only security upgrades, not version upgrades, not feature upgrades.
<brobostigon> lienus: 7.10 is very usefull to me, i find it the best running ubuntu version on my ibook, in comparison to earlier releases
<LiENUS> Pici, so how can you say i am confused about ubuntu support?
<chung> hello anyone there?... i need help
<LiENUS> i said i need security updates for more than 1 year
<Pici> LiENUS: Then perhaps brobostigon is.
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i'm having really frequent instability in my X session,, i'm running compiz fusion and AWM but I havn't heard anyone else having major issues. just after a while, it will just crash and restart the X server
<LiENUS> brobostigon, 7.10 would be useless for my vpn server since it means il'l have to reinstall in 11 months
<NET||abuse> been having very regular occurances for the last week anyway
<neverblue> !compiz | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LiENUS> i dont need fancy graphical widgets that look cool i need a stable installation thats gonna last a couple years before i need to reinstall
<brobostigon> lienus: you then just pgrade versions??
<neverblue> !ask | chung
<ubotu> chung: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LiENUS> especially since 11 months from now i wont even be in the state
<NET||abuse> neverblue, well, i'm not sure it's compiz related.. maybe it is, maybe it's not
<giandrea> hello everyone
<neverblue> NET||abuse, maybe more details from you are required then
<chung> neverblue:  i want to know why everytime i shut down it says fail to shut down?
<Pici> LiENUS: What about 4 months from now?
<LiENUS> Pici, theres a good chance i wont be
<giandrea> I'm trying to get mi laptop wifi working, but ifconfig doesn't show the wireless interface, only the ethernet one...
<giandrea> the right kernel module is loaded
<giandrea> but the interface doesn't show up
<giandrea> what could it be?
<NET||abuse> neverblue, just happened again
<Pici> LiENUS: 6.06 server is supported until 2011. (LTS=3 years on the desktop, 5 on server).
<andrer> Something on the OS is using the /dev/sdd1 disk, but i can't figure out WHAT... mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdd1 returns: /dev/sdd1 is apparently in use by the system but it IS not mounted .. how to find out what? lsof |grep /dev/sdd returns nothing
<_Drax> How come when I forced my eth0 to use 100/FD it gives me alot of errors, before that it was autp and got 10/Half and had alot of collisions..
<brobostigon> giandrea: see what dmesg says as well.
<neverblue> NET||abuse, maybe more details from you are required then
<chung> i want to know why everytime i try to shut down and it says fail to shut down on ubuntu?
<giandrea> brobostigon: ok
<Pici> LiENUS: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<neverblue> chung, you can check 'top' its a cli, it will display running processes
<NET||abuse> neverblue, just trying to
<letynsoft> hiredgoon, i have problem with my new HP laser 1020 printer. I can't make it working... i've tryed a lot of ways found on internet but still can't print.
<NET||abuse> just trying to pastebin it now.. one second
<drunkmuppets> Is there a place I can go for VMware/Ubuntu support?
<giandrea> brobostigon: it says it is detected
<neverblue> NET||abuse, please try and keep the posts to one line, thanks!
<giandrea> brobostigon: ipw3945 Intel wifi card detected
<neverblue> drunkmuppets, how about asking your question here, and see if we can give it a shot
<chung> neverblue: where is the top and its a cli?
<neverblue> !cli > chung
<jeansch> Hi, i have problems (on hardy) with gnome-settings-daemon (it don't works) since an upgrade today, does somebody have the same pb, or found an issue ?
<Jack_Sparrow> drunkmuppets: Are you trying to run ubuntu under vm or vm inside ubuntu?
<Marfi> hey everyone, im trying to get eclipse to compile c++ programs. ive installed eclipse-cdt, but its still a no-go. any ideas?  =)
<neverblue> chung, check your private message
<NET||abuse> neverblue, here you are http://www.pastebin.org/17591
<dgjones> !hardy | jeansch
<ubotu> jeansch: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<letynsoft> when i plug USB to my computer printer 'restart' self (i thing this is because there is uploaded firmware again)
<drunkmuppets> neverblue, ok.  I am trying to setup a ubuntu lamp server 6.06 on VMWare however, I cannot get the DHCP to bridge.
<NET||abuse> that's from Xorg.1.log,, should i be looking at Xorg.0.log.old instead?
<jeansch> dgjones thanks, i did'nt know this chan
<neverblue> drunkmuppets, what seems to be the issue with the bridge ?
<drunkmuppets> Well initial setup fails.
<drunkmuppets> Going through the install now.
<Marfi> when i go to run the program, there isn't even an option for it in the SDK
<drunkmuppets> *Re-install
<alsadk> i have a problem with some wmv files there is no video or sound ? i try vlc , movie player , gxine , kaffeine ? what can i do?
<letynsoft> heh is was hi, not hiredgoon :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv alsadk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmv alsadk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Marfi> alsadk, you have to install the w32 codecs for it
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blubb> Can anybody give me the name of a wireless PCI card which supports WPA and works just fine out of the box with ubuntu 7.10? I did look at the FAQ, but it contains too much contrary and outdated information IMO.
<bardyr> blubb, intel
<Marfi> im trying to get eclipse to work with c++. it won't compile, and i have eclipse-cdt installed. any ideas?
<LiENUS> well i'm off to go try and get compiz and pidgin working on my server since they're apparently critical services
<bardyr> blubb, most cards work with ndiswrapper and it supports WPA/network-manager
<blubb> bardyr, do they produce PCI cards?
<neverblue> blubb, maybe start on the forums, search for a brand name, i doubt anyone in here will recommend something that will work perfectly, your going to have to struggle just like everyone else to set it up
<bardyr> blubb, i think so
<kmark> Hello, I have a Ati Radeon X1900gt graphics card and ubuntu 7.10. I've edited many times my xorg.conf but can't make the two displays work. Some times I just have a "clone" on the secondary monitor, some other times I have a black screen which I can move my mouse around but the instead of a pointer I have an "X". Any suggestions? I'm using the fglrx driver and both monitors are the same.
<devilsadvocate> LiENUS, :O
<blubb> neverblue, i wanted to avoid exactly that
<ackbahr> Can anyone explain to me how to create a script file to simply generate a series of shell commands?
<Marfi> does anyone have an idea about c++ and eclipse? i really want to get this working
<alsadk> marfi   i try to but i couldn't do that
<blubb> there must be SOME card that works fine, and if anybody owns said card i'd like to know ;)
<dowgaia> When I lock the screen on my laptop, ubuntu will instead fully log me out (bumps back to GDM, closes all programs). Obviously this is not what "lock screen" should do. Is this a known bug, is there a known work around? Or have I just misconfigured something? This is a workstation laptop, if I leave my desk, I have to lock it, but killing the session entirely everytime is a bit of a hassle.
<brobostigon> !hcl | blubb
<ubotu> blubb: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<neverblue> ackbahr, try #bashscripting
<blubb> brobostigon, i have been browsing through that list for the last hour
<Marfi> alsadk, check the link that ubot gave ya. you may also need the other codecs for it, forget the name off the bat. =)
<neverblue> ackbahr, sorry #bach
<neverblue> #bash*
<ackbahr> neverblue: Ok, thanks!
<jimat> !busybox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blubb> brobostigon, i wasn't able to find a card that was reported to work with WPA and is still being sold
<Pici> !nickspam > irc (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<x3o> jo
<alsadk> marfi   may be there is an irc channel fo eclipse
<Marfi> alsadk, just found it. ;)
<x3o> cs 1.6 geht nicht auf meinen wine :<
<Pici> !de | x3o
<ubotu> x3o: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alsadk> marfi  did u know about eclipse & java?
<NET||abuse> neverblue, ok, rebooted laptop altogether to stop X restarting
<Marfi> alsadk, yea, eclipse works wonderfully with java. =) its c++..
<chung> any games for ubuntu?
<chung> linux
<rsk> chung: loads
<NET||abuse> is there any chance that you might be able to give me a hand with it?
<rsk> chung: what do you prefer?
<NET||abuse> chung, tons,, try dosbox and run cool old
<NET||abuse> chung, tons,, try dosbox and run cool old games
<dowgaia> commander keen!
<NET||abuse> chung, or install chromium which is fun
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. Quick question: has anybody succeeded in using a WinTV-USB external tv-card with Ubuntu or whatever linux distribution? The usbvision drivers wont compile on my pc :(
<tokok> chung: loads... of crap
<chung> actions, rpg, shooting and all sorts but i don't like boring games
<rsk> chung: then i recomend quakeworld, get it at www.nquake.com
<neverblue> NET||abuse, did you turn off compiz and still have issues?
<rsk> chung: also wesnoth 'sudo apt-get install wesnoth'
<alsadk> marfi  openbookproject.com
<NET||abuse> neverblue, yeh, did "metacity --replace" and it still crashed
<chung> ok thanks rsk
<neverblue> then its not compiz, necessarily NET||abuse
<NET||abuse> neverblue, well this is what i suspect
<Marfi> alsadk, ?? lol
<h4L1m> helloo, i need help in the shell, i mean with the cut command, i want to let it cut the last characters of another output but it only cuts just one character, how can i let it cut the last characters?
<neverblue> NET||abuse, did you change anything just before the issues happened, that might have triggered it ?
<crush_groove> brb
<NET||abuse> neverblue, nothing major that i can think of
<evil_tech> has anyone else had compiz break after installing 8.443 ATI driver?
<kyle__> how do i get music to play in amarok for some reason i'm getting and error "audio output is unavaible; device is busy. xine parameters"
<kyle__> it usually works :o
<NET||abuse> the last big change i made was 2 months ago,, updated innotek
<alsadk> marfi  www.openbookproject.net
<Marfi> alsadk, ty.
<Yattie> i m in malaysia and using kubuntu gutsy the prob was internet connection
<h4L1m> heloo, i need help with the cut command in the shell, i want to let it cut the last characters of another output but it only cuts just one character, how can i let it cut the last characters?
<h4L1m> hello*
<ejer> kyle__: you could try killing xine manually but a reboot would probably clear it too
<ibou> should i chose ABR, CBR, VBR or VBR-NEW for the highest compression quality with lame (mp3) ?
<Yattie> about default gateway and static ip plz anybody
<chung> what kind of game is wesnoth?
<kyle__> how do i kill xine?
<kyle__> and what is xine? :o
<ejer> h4L1m: you should look into sed
<Yattie> tikam ja kyle__
<Skfarek> re
<alsadk> marfi ty ???
<ubuntunut> Hey guys. Is there a list of what processes CAN be disabled under a default Ubuntu install? I'm running from a laptop and hoping to cut down on power consumption
<Skfarek> what is difference between LM_AC and NOLM_AC ?
<kyle__> what's tikam?
<neverblue> NET||abuse, well, put some system information on pastebin, and someone in the channel might be able to help you
<thannoy> kyle__: xine is a video player. try "pkill xine" in a console
<h4L1m> ejer, with which parameter?
<michael> chung, wensworth is a RPG. not the best graphics but a good story line and a nice tutorial
<ejer> h4L1m: depends, look for sed guide on google
<h4L1m> ejer, ok thx a lot
<chung> ok and any other games for ubuntu
<chung> shooting games
<neverblue> h4L1m, bash scripting? try in #bash
<Pici> !games | chung
<ubotu> chung: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<chung> can warrock play on ubuntu
<kyle__> nothing happens when i type pkill xine :(
<neverblue> chung, please keep posts to one line, thanks
<chung> yes pici games
<DRebellion> ubuntunut: starting point is system -> adminstration -> services .
<h4L1m> neverblue, thx
<evil_tech> has anyone else had compiz break after installing 8.443 ATI driver?
<michael> chung, not sure about shooting games as im more into the board games. you might check out http://sathyasays.com/2008/01/12/25-top-3d-linux-games/
<giandrea> My intel wireless adapter doesn't show up in ifconfig, the drivers are loaded and it is detected, how do I make it to show up in ifconfig??
<ubuntunut> DRebellion: I was hoping for a more verbose output of what these services are so I don't just turn off services willy-nilly and bork my system
<thannoy> kyle__: try "pkill -9 xine", more brutal
<evil_tech> ifconfig -a
<bullgard4> What programming language requires to surround identifiers by the quotes `'?
<giandrea> evil_tech:  only eth0 and lo
<ejer> ubuntunut: the services are there for a reason mostly :) have you look at xubuntu? You can of course google the service name to see what it is
<NET||abuse> neverblue, system info "lspci" output http://www.pastebin.org/17599,,, what else should i put up?
<kyle__> hmm still nothing i guess ill have to reboot :(
<DRebellion> ubuntunut: yeah, as ejer said, pretty much all of the processes on your linux box are there for a good reason.
<ejer> obvious ones to disable are printing, bluetooth
<NET||abuse> neverblue, also my xorg.conf http://www.pastebin.org/17600
<thannoy> kyle__: or if xine has a visible window; you could try comand "xkill" and then click on xine window; but if pkill fail...
<ejer> unless u will need 'em ;)
<live_or_dead> Current speed download: 0 KB/s upload 0 KB/s
<ubuntunut> ejer DRebellion: Alright. I was just curious as my battery life seems to plummet (2.5 hrs) compared to under a microsoft environment (4.0 hrs+)
<kyle__> no visible windows :(
<chung> any shooting games for ubuntu?
<CroX> What format do I want for playing my DVD's in ordinary players? DVD-R or DVD+R? I never can seem to remember.
<ejer> ubuntunut: more likely related to hard drive downspin, screen brightness, wifi active, etc
<chung> can i play warrock on ubuntu?... its a pc game
<rsk> CroX: dosen't matter
<ubuntunut> chung: All of the Unreal Tournaments will run. Quake games will run (look at quake wars)
<thannoy> kyle__: So I have no other ideas to kill it, sorry
<DRebellion> CroX: probably, dvd-r is what you wwant for maximum compatibility
<kyle__> chung try warsow it's awesome :)
<CroX> DRebellion: Thanks.
<kyle__> ahh s'ok cheers for trying to help though :)
<ejer> chung: you can search here for windows games that work http://appdb.winehq.org/
<chung> ok kyle
<ubuntunut> ejer: Yeah the wifi probably drains it. Could it just be that ubuntu uses the wifi differently? I mean, I use wifi in windows as well.
<ubuntunut> ejer: Ad the harddrive downspin I'm not entirely sure how to control.
<ubuntunut> and*
<ejer> it is about optimizing these power drains, so look at power control settings
<tokok> ubuntunut: wrong, quake wars will not run, it will hang at "load ui" message
<evil_tech> ok does anyone know how to get rid of the ati driver and go back to the regular ubuntu one
<ubuntunut> tokok: Didn't they make a linux client for that game?
<ejer> ubuntunut: http://klamstwo.org/evad/archives/34 looks decent to start with
<ubuntunut> ejer: I'll give it a look
<ejer> evil_tech: gksudo restricted-manager
<ejer> should do it
<balbir> I need to organize the work.. can someone suggest good calander application in gnome
<balbir> I don't want to use evolution for it
<evil_tech> will that get rid of the binary driver i installed?
<cowsftw> halp
<ejer> evolution, thunderbird+lightning extension
<ejer> balbir: thunderbird + lightning syncs with google cal
<Wogroipl> do I have to edit menu.lst for Grub after I added a hdd?
<cowsftw> I'm on a new machine, core 2 duo, with an integrated intel chipset, and I'm stuck on 640x480.
<cowsftw> Someone help me get to 1024x768?
<Lunar_Lamp> When does Edgy lose official support?
<SuperQ> Lunar_Lamp: +18mo
<SuperQ> I think
<ejer> Wogroipl: not unless you are booting from it
<Lunar_Lamp> 18months from now or from release?
<evil_tech> cowsftw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SuperQ> Lunar_Lamp: from release
<balbir> ejer: i need some handy tool.. something like note pase with a visual alarm will work for me
<DanglyBits> I have installed wordpress in Gutsy are there some docs to splain where the directories are and what I do next?
<SuperQ> Lunar_Lamp: likely when 8.04 is out
<ejer> balbir: maybe look at kalarm
<BlackRece> right, does anyone have an updated version of http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10131.html (ubuntu 7.10 as a gateway)
<BlackRece>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54228/ this is my output from ifconfig and iptables
<ibou> should i chose ABR, CBR, VBR or VBR-NEW for the highest compression quality with lame (mp3) ?
<chung> i want to play warrock on ubuntu, is it compatible?
<ejer> vbr-new ibou
<ejer> but it is a personal choice really
<NET||abuse> So can anyone help me solve my crashing X session? Xorg.1.log, lspci output and /etc/X11/xorg.conf    http://www.pastebin.org/17601
<jmauzey> i have a question about customized system menus, i have already set the system menu but root seems to be inheriting from it
<ibou> ok thanks ejer
<ejer> NET||abuse: huh? you have intel but it is crashing trying to load radeon
<jmauzey> the real problem comes from users having this under system admin that i dont want them to have and when i remove it it gets removed from root as well
<Juan> hey, i have an athlon x2 4400+ and /proc/cpuinfo doesnt show the sse3 flag even though it has it, why might this be?
<ejer> NET||abuse: did you add this? > "         Option          "UseFBDev"              "true""
<NET||abuse> ejer, emmm, maybe
<NET||abuse> ejer, it's been some time since i was adjusting the xorg.conf
<ejer> try taking that out
<NET||abuse> ejer, ok,, i'll try that.
<NET||abuse> ejer, thanks for looking at it.
<ejer> sok
<ejer> looks ok other than that but I would try using ubuntu's screen rez editor
<cheval> ciao a tutti
<tokok> Juan: 4400+ dosent support sse3, if its 939 socket... and it dosent show for my core 2 too, shows ssse3 instead... and cpuinfo display wrong speed for my cpu
<NET||abuse> ejer, that acutally could be where that came from, the screen rez editor,, i was trying to setup an lcd screen attached to the laptops vga output before
<NET||abuse> ejer, didn't get the best results
<ejer> it does a good job IMO, but maybe not for more complex setups
<ejer> tokok: it says it does here http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_9485_13041%5E13043,00.html
<ejer> oh for am2
<selki> it's a good idea to keep a backup of your xorg.conf file somewhere else :)
<jmauzey> is there a way to have root not inherit a system wide variable or have something that alows root to trump the variable?
<selki> how do you setup the keyboard shortcut for system monitor?
<BigoxD> hi
<peepsalot> is there a default gnome keyboard shortcut for displaying the desktop
<ejer> jmauzey: even if it is not in list of programs you can still start it manually
<ejer> peepsalot: you can set stuff in system>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<thannoy> Juan: maybe "sudo dmidecode" will give you a more accurate flag-list for your processor
<Magic1> hai guys
<Magic1> I need urgent help
<ejer> The Athlon X2 processors are based on the Rev E stepping of the Athlon 64 core and include the SSE3 instructions as well as mixed memory support and support for a full four DIMM slot configuration
<Magic1> The head guy of Microsoft Israel is coming to my school and I need to know where I can buy a linux shirt in israel
<NET||abuse> ejer, FBDev doesn't even appear in the man page for the intel driver
<ejer> no
<Magic1> this might be the minnacle of my life
<Magic1> by which I mean will be the pinnacle of my life
<NET||abuse> ejer, weird, what on earth was it doing in my xorg.conf
<NET||abuse> :)
<ejer> it is an xorg config
<evil_tech> Magic1: print out a picture of tux and pin it to your shirt
<tokok> Magic1: hahaha nice
<ejer> Magic1: a firefox shirt is good too :)
<Magic1> all good suggestions
<Magic1> especially tokok's
<BigoxD> hi Where I Can Download the sever?
<ejer> Magic1: these may be near you, who knows? http://bdcomp.co.il/services/buylinux.html
<NET||abuse> still not seeing the relevance of Radeon in the xorg.0.log.. really really weird
<stf> Magic1: get one from any international linux tshirt site, if you have a credit card ;)
<Magic1> but preferably an authentic linux or ubuntu one
<Magic1> it needs to be here by sunday
<ejer> NET||abuse: could be the fbdev, there is a radeon fbdev driver
<Magic1> and today is thursday
<Magic1> so internet shops are no good
<tass1412> got a problem with crypttab... it doesn't work with UUID http://paste.pocoo.org/show/24900/
<ejer> well, that one is in israel at least...
<selki> peepsalot:it's not on the list. I have set up others there before
<Magic1> there's a linux shop in Israel?
<ejer> Magic1: these may be near you, who knows? http://bdcomp.co.il/services/buylinux.html
<ejer> .co.il ?
<ejer> it is in hebrew ? :)
<Magic1> yeah
<jmauzey> ejer: i know but the problem might arise in half a year or a year where i forgot it was installed, this was actually assigned by my boss to solve
<selki> ejer:it's not on the list. I have set up others there before
<ejer> i don't know what you mean selki
<jmauzey> is there a way to associate BUM with the administrator so that non-power users dont see it?
<Magic1> beer sheva is pretty far >.<
<selki> ejer:how to add a custom program to the shortcut editor
<ejer> jmauzey: users would need to be in admin group to use bum IMO
<ejer> selki: you should maybe look at using compiz for this
<ejer> i would just uninstall bum
<ejer> and do changes manually if needed
<robin_> Is it safe to run Ubuntu outside of the VirtualBox environment? I screw up my PC very much.
<robin_> And have no backupping options here
<jeidson> help
<neverblue> !ask | jeidson
<ubotu> jeidson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ejer> robin_: maybe you should backup first
<ejer> safe is a relative term
<jpatrick> !backup | robin_ :)
<ubotu> robin_ :): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jorge_> XChat crashed :(
<jorge_> gone
<chung> how do i remove a game
<DRebellion> chung: how did you install it?
<ToNight> Need money??? go heeeree ---> http://nofate.clan.su
<ToNight> Need money??? go heeeree ---> http://nofate.clan.su
<ToNight> Need money??? go heeeree ---> http://nofate.clan.su
<FloodBot2> ToNight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ToNight> Need money??? go heeeree ---> http://nofate.clan.su
<Noezmalo> /server IRC.IRCHAT.CL
<Noezmalo> /server IRC.IRCHAT.CL
<Noezmalo> /server IRC.IRCHAT.CL
<ToNight> Need money??? go heeeree ---> http://nofate.clan.su
<DRebellion> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<neverblue> !ops | ToNight
<ubotu> ToNight: please see above
<chung> DRebellion:  i use the terminal to install it by using commands
<Hyro175> hi
<jmauzey> what makes the difference in between the few things the non-power users see in the system->admin the rest of the ones that they dont see?
<neverblue> Noezmalo, as well Seveas
<nalioth> neverblue: who?
<Seveas> neverblue, already k-lined :)
<neverblue> k
<ArrPirate> i need help. I want to set my computer to a static IP address but it won't work, it won't let me connect to my LAN or the web, but if I put it in Roaming mode it does just fine
<neverblue> nalioth, sorry ?
<robin_> jpatrick, I've often had Ubuntu be very unstable to me and crash on me lots. I really, really want to use Ubuntu, but just can't, because i keep breaking it, and i spend more time fixing it than using it.
<nalioth> neverblue: they've both gone with Elvis
<nalioth> (and have left the building)
<neverblue> poor things :D
<donald_> robin_: that's the power of sudo
<Seveas> You ain't nothing but a hound dog, nalioth  :)
<robin_> donald_, hmm..
<jpatrick> robin_: that's what I did when I first started out :)
<neverblue> ah, thank you, ah thank you very much :)
<robin_> jpatrick, and now, you don't, anymore?
<robin_> jpatrick, how?
<chung> so how do i remove games from ubuntu?
<jpatrick> robin_: no, I think it's too stable sometimes
<ikonia> chung: open synaptic and remove them as packages
<robin_> jpatrick, I have the feeling it's really really unstable
<sosus_> chung, if you know the name, you can go into the terminal and type: "sudo apt-get remove <package-name>"
<chung> ok thanks
<proudhawk> morning peeps
<neverblue> chung, you can also use sudo aptitude purge
<NET||abuse> I have one more problem with my laptop,, I use nm-applet to connect to the wifi point in the house,, but untill 2 days ago it was on WEP, nm-applet had the configuration and wep key stored, then i updated the router to WPA-AES, now the old configuration still seems to be locked into nm-applet, and i can't see how you update the setup?
<peepsalot> morning proudhawk
<sosus_> Has anyone ever recieved a BadAlloc error message from luvcvideo, know what to do about it?
<NET||abuse> is there a profile manager or something that i can use with nm-applet?
<Arelis> jpatrick, i have the feeling it's really unstable
<ikonia> sosus_ BadAlloc is normally "bad allocation" of a resource, what resource is it using ?
<jpatrick> Arelis: right...
<ejer> sosus_: eeepc?
<selki> how would you add a custom shortcut for a custom program not in system/preferences/keyboardshortcuts?
<proudhawk> heh. ok, I was saying hi to all the people in general. didn't know that a real peeps was already online :)
<sosus_> ikonia, I am not sure... how do i find out?
<donald_> NET||abuse: remove the keyring for your WEP
<NET||abuse> donald_, i did
<sosus_> ejer, no, I have a dell latitude D830
<ikonia> sosus_: what sort of software is it
<unop> NET||abuse, i would use grep in such a way to find out which file holds the config - egrep -inHR "wepkey|essid" $HOME/*
<sosus_> ikonia, its a video camera program, I am attempting---to no avail---to get my webcam to work
<peepsalot> proudhawk, i know, just messing around :-P
<donald_> NET||abuse: then nm-applet should ask for the new key
<Arelis> donald_, jpatrick: So how can i prevent me from breaking it? Make it bullet-proof?
<peace> i cannot start the line.. permision denied... sudo in the beggining of the line doesnt work..thanks..
<NET||abuse> unop, the key is usually hashed no?
<ikonia> sosus_: have a google around that app,
<unop> donald_, it doesnt always tho - it seems to remember configs and doesnt really adapt to change
<donald_> Arelis: break what?
<ejer> sosus_: try looking at cam in ekiga
<proudhawk> heh. well, would you guys believe that I am running a windows OS in vmware on an Ubuntu based host system? :)
<Arelis> donald_, Break Ubuntu
<unop> NET||abuse, i dunno for sure,  but i shoudln't think so
<sosus_> ikonia, I've tried, but unfortunately it seems like this is the program that "just works": for most people with webcams
<sosus_> ejer, I'll try it now, hold on
<ikonia> sosus_: what was it called
<ejer> proudhawk: uh yep :) I do it all day every day
<Arelis> donald_, (heh, what a simple namechange does.)
<donald_> unop: i usually wait a while till it times out and asks for the new key
<sosus_> ikonia, luvcvideo
<ikonia> sosus_: is that in the ubuntu repos ?
<peace> how to start the command line with echo... sudo echo ...... but it writes permision denied..
<selki> donald: wierd that the network manager should have that bug feature fixed since gutsy and still doesn't keep my wap key
<NET||abuse> unop, well, even searching for the SSID "egrep SSID ~/*" doesn't work seemingly
<donald_> Arelis: i dont know how u use Ubuntu. many ways to break it if u use sudo a lot
<jpatrick> Arelis: learning how not to break it, by breaking it :)
<sosus_> ikonia, yes
<ejer> sosus_: in ekiga, choose v4l2 in video prefs
<unop> donald_, nm-applet's always been a headache for me -- i uninstall nm-applet
<proudhawk> ejeryeah. vmware is ok. I just with kvm/qemu worked better.... I won't be able to run the latest kernel here. they have broken some things in the kernel later than 2.6.20
<ikonia> sosus_: ok
<sosus_> ejer, ok, trying now..
<Arelis> jpatrick, Well one way i broke it was using Compiz Fusion and AWN
<proudhawk> with=wish
<ikonia> sosus_: your on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<unop> NET||abuse,  you arent using egrep in the right way there
<Arelis> jpatrick, the other was configuring my desktop
<ikonia> sosus_: and 32bit ?
<NET||abuse> unop, ok?
<Arelis> jpatrick, another was installing desktop environments
<unop> NET||abuse, i would use grep in such a way to find out which file holds the config - egrep -inHR "wepkey|essid" $HOME/*
<jpatrick> Arelis: well, I use KDE :)
<donald_> unop: maybe u have your keys in wpa_supplicant?
<Arelis> jpatrick, and another was installing window managers
<Arelis> jpatrick, so that means, that everything broke, with normal actions.
<sosus_> ikonia, 7.10 64 bit
<sosus_> ejer, so far sound is working! going to the video page now
<peace> anyone can help me? :)
<moonlite> is it possible to limit a programs resources, ie saying that the program can't allocate more than, say, 200MB of memory?
<ejer> ekiga is good
<donald_> NET||abuse: maybe change the SSID of your home wifi ??
<unop> donald_, i use WEP and just a simple post-up command in  /etc/network/interfaces
<NET||abuse> unop, thanks, trying that now.. :)
<ejer> moonlite: there is program nice, but it does not limit memory
<NET||abuse> donald_, nope,, the other 3 people in the house have their windows clients setup to use it now,, so would be a pain in the ass to go setting up again
<ejer> moonlite: virtualization could do this
<proudhawk> check ulimit for modifying how much a program can take
<ejer> good call
<chung> thanks for the help
<moonlite> proudhawk: thanks
<NET||abuse> donald_, and i really would like to gain better control of the nm-applet profiles
<proudhawk> <- old unix man :)
<Jupp2> where are theme settings kept in Ubuntu?
<dowgaia> When I lock the screen on my laptop, ubuntu will instead fully log me out (bumps back to GDM, closes all programs). Obviously this is not what "lock screen" should do. Is this a known bug, is there a known work around? Or have I just misconfigured something? This is a workstation laptop, if I leave my desk, I have to lock it, but killing the session entirely everytime is a bit of a hassle.
<ejer> <- old eunuchs man
<sosus_> ejer, it gives an error message: "Error while opening video device UVC Camera (046d:0990)
<unop> NET||abuse, you might like to take a look at wpa_supplicant and wpagui - IMHO the combination is better than nm-applet
<ikonia> sosus_: what repo is it in ? I can't see it
<donald_> NET||abuse: i have changed my wifi from wep to open to wpa and have not had this problem. it will time out and ask for new keys
<NET||abuse> I find that my system has issues connecting to various networks of differing setups, i used to find i could not connect to unencrypted networks,, also if i turn off Mixed b/g mode on this router I can't connect either...
<ejer> sosus_: sometimes cams can be turned off in bios...
<bod_> have we got any GIMP users in the room,. i need some help, and the GIMP channel is pretty silent
<ejer> ikonia: multiverse i think
<ikonia> !info luvcvideo
<ubotu> Package luvcvideo does not exist in gutsy
<sosus_> ejer, really? How do I change that? Do I need to restart?
<ikonia> ejer: I can't see it in there
<sosus_> ikonia, sorry! i mean luvcview
<ejer> i am in hardy actually
<sosus_> ikonia, not video
<ikonia> sosus_ ?
<donald_> sosus_: webcam? laptop?
<NET||abuse> donald_, it doesn't,, just flashes spinny connecting activty icon in the task tray, then cuts out back to disconnected look
<proudhawk> brb, going to see about installing a few mind games on my feisty system
<lukasz> The problem Im having with doom3 on linux is Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<ejer> sosus_: yes, and press f2 or del during first boot screen
<NET||abuse> donald_, i get no prompt for the connection,, it's very annoying..
<sosus_> ikonia, the program isn't called luvcvideo, its called luvcview
<lukasz> hellp problem with doom3
<ikonia> !info luvcview
<donald_> NET||abuse: very odd
<ubotu> Package luvcview does not exist in gutsy
<NET||abuse> donald_, if i click into nm-applet, select "Connect to other wireless network" and then setup the settings manually it works fine
<chung> you know the game warsow?
<sosus_> donald_, webcam is a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000, laptop is Dell Latitude D830
<ejer> http://luvcview.sourceforge.net/
<NET||abuse> it's just the automatic connection side, would really like to have that working
<ejer> sosus_: it is external cam?
<sosus_> ejer, yes
<donald_> sosus_: camorama gets any pictures?
<ejer> ah
<ejer> i know that cam works perfectly
<ikonia> sosus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4240983 something like that ?
<lukasz> doom3 won't start
<NET||abuse> bod_, hey, i'm a gimp user
<ejer> sosus_: i always compile uvcvideo driver manually from latest svn
<sosus_> donald_, no, I get the following error message: Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0(
<iris> oi como vai vcs???
<donald_> NET||abuse: out of ideas. i havent had issues with nm-applet
<sosus_> ikonia, haha! that's my post
<ikonia> ahhh is it
<bod_> NET||abuse, do you no what filter ive used to make this background,. ive forgotten, and want to use it again,.lol,.,. (http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh275/Bodsda/?action=view&current=tux1.jpg)
<NET||abuse> donald_, :) cool,, well thanks for the ideas so far anyway ;)
<donald_> sosus_: the camera might need firmware uploading before u can use it
<chung> the game warsow says that i haven't got enough memory to open it
<lukasz> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<ikonia> sosus_ it says your using fesity ?
<NET||abuse> bod_, will look now
<donald_> sosus_: have u tried lucview?
<sosus_> ikonia, I know, I just haven't updated it, I am running gutsy
<ejer> sosus_: does dmesg have errors about video0 ?
<bod_> NET||abuse, cheers dude
<unop> bod_, i didnt know tux went clubbing :))
<chung> how much memory does warsow take?
<sosus_> donald_, luvcview gives me a badalloc error
<ikonia> sosus_: according to that output your still using the X11 driver
<sosus_> ejer, donig dmesg | grep video0 gives me nothing
<ejer> unplug then replug the cam and try again
<NET||abuse> bod_, hehe,, ok,, the halo of straight line scratches around the tux? emmmm
<bod_> unop, yer,. me and him had a good time,. but i think he may have dropped a few too many
<sosus_> ikonia, yeah.... I try installing the uvc driver, but I don't know how to switch to it
<donald_> sosus_: do u see anything from dmesg | grep uvc ?
<abbe> hi channel
<Andycasss> how to search in manpages?
<bod_> NET||abuse, im after the weird,. acidy type looking backgrond,. not the sparkles
<sosus_> donald_, yes, a bucnh of "Failed to query(1) UVC control 1 ((unio)...
<abbe> I'm running KDE in Gutsy fine, but I can't see login app running on tty[1-6]
<bod_> unop,  you like?
<donald_> sosus_: u need firmware. do you dual boot with windows?
<thebigham> Hello, i cant seem to set the screen brightness under the power management. Any other way to set the default brightness???
<filthpig> how much ram can 32 bit linux use?
<NET||abuse> bod_, oh, ok
<NET||abuse> bod_, emmmmmmm
<unop> bod_, too psycadelic for my liking :)
<sosus_> donald_, no, but I have access to a windows machine
<street_> Kasda radi :D
<ejer> sosus_: try this then reboot - http://pastebin.ca/886378
<NET||abuse> wouldn't nkow off top of my head...
<abbe> how do I know if bootup completed successfully, and 'login' app started on every tty, hmm..?
<sosus_> ejer, I will try that, I will be right back
<Andycasss> how to search in manpages?
<bod_> unop, ;),.,. check out this one,.http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh275/Bodsda/?action=view&current=background22.jpg
<sosus_> donald_, I will be right back, I am going to try and install the uvcvideo driver again
<ejer> sosus_: you may need to 'sudo aptitude install build-essential subversion' first
<bcardarella> How do I tell how much space I'm using and how much free space is left on a HD from command line?
<donald_> sosus_: not that way. i have a laptop here dual boot vista and ubuntu. built-in cam. i boot windows, and it loads firmware, then warm boot to ubuntu and lucview sees the camera
<ejer> bcardarella: df -h
<thebigham> Hello, i cant seem to set the screen brightness under the power management. Any other way to set the default brightness???
<bcardarella> ejer: thanks
<bod_> thebigham, usually through the buttons on your screen
<sosus_> donald_, I can use any widows comptuer to change the firmware, though, right?
<thebigham> bod_, i mean on the laptop
<donald_> sosus_: i think there's a project out there to get a firmware extractor and uploader in linux in progress
<unop> ikonia, would you know how to fix this - i can't seem to drop to a virtual terminal (CTRL+ALT+Fx) properly, the screen either remains blank (like it's out of resolution) or it changes rather abruptly (like when you degauss a monitor) -- in either case, the behaviour is not consistent
<bod_> thebigham, oh ,.,.kk,. lemme av a look
<kapace> k, i have 6.06, and im getting 6.10, when i get 6.10 can i upgrade to the newest version?
<NET||abuse> ok,, you can shoot me now
<ejer> sosus_: there is no firmware to load
<thebigham> bod_, it has buttons to change the brightness, but it changes back when i reboot
<lukasz> helllp pls
<donald_> sosus_: not that. the camera might need to have firmware loaded into it everytime it's turned on
<ikonia> unop thats odd, I assume it works ok if you boot into say single user mode ?
<schlicht> hi
<NET||abuse> that was dumb.. i had to change into the other views in my gnome-keyring-manager
<bod_> thebigham, oh,. erm,. not sure im afraid
<sosus_> ejer, what do you mean?
<ejer> there is no firmware for that cam
<lukasz> I ge tthat error Doom III Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<Andycasss> how to search in manpages?
<ejer> just a plain old driver
<sosus_> donald_, ejer says there is no firmware for this camera
<NET||abuse> there's 3 keyrings that i didn't realize,, login is one, default had other settings stored for the wifi piont
<ejer> sosus_: donald is talking about his laptop with integrated cam
<kapace> k, i have 6.06, and im getting 6.10, when i get 6.10 can i upgrade to the newest version?
<NET||abuse> donald_, thanks for the help :)
<sosus_> ejer, ok, I just did what you posted in pastebin, I should just reboot ant try luvcview again?
<ejer> sosus_: yes
<bod_> Just got ubuntu on my dads laptop,.,. finally !!!! yay!!!!!
<sosus_> ejer, okay, brb
<idefix_> the latest version of firefox, does it have a highlight of inactive tabs on website change?
<NET||abuse> donald_, killed the entries in the "default" keyring as well as "login" keyring,,, nm-applet worked now
<unop> ikonia, yes it does ok in single-user mode - I've turned usplash off and what i have noticed is this only happens after init/upstart says "setting console mode keymap..."
<ejer> you can manually remove and modprobe drivers, reboot is easier unless u know how
<abbe> any ideas anyone
<ikonia> unop: Hmmm ok
<ikonia> unop: let me have a ponder
<unop> ikonia, .. after which i can't seem to do anything -- i dont use gdm anymore and rely on logging in at the VTY's
<Andycasss> ikonia: how to search in manpage?
<Arelis> What can I do to turn a basic Ubuntu install into a full-fledged kick-ass Windows replacer?
<ikonia> Andycasss man $command"
<schlicht> does someone know why the create of an Crypt Device works with twofish but not with twofish_ia586? twofish_i586 is loaded ( sudo cryptsetup -c twofish_ia586-lrw-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/sda3 )
<decipher7> can someonene help?  i am trying to get usplash to display on my gateway mx6441 laptop. i followed the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3569987&postcount=4 but no luck.
<ejer> Andycasss: press h in man for help list
<Pici> !equivalent | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<schlicht> error is: Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<donald_> NET||abuse: u welcome
<unop> ikonia, thanks
<Andycasss> When i use manpage and try to use "/" to search for a string, nothing happens?
<telexicon> Is there a wiki page on manually installing ubuntu as a xen guest? The Dom0 is CentOS 5, I'd rather not use any of the magical wizard tools
<bod_> Andycasss, man    is only for commands,.,. eg     man amarok
<ejer> Andycasss: /whatyourlookingfor then press enter
<lukasz> hopefully someone in forums can help
<lukasz> :)
<ArrPirate> how come when i go from DHCP to static using the same network information it fails to connect to my network?
<lukasz> well lunch time
<proudhawk> xen is a pita. you really need to have the kernel for the OS operating in 2 places (outside xen and inside to instance xen controls)
<ejer> ArrPirate: trying to use same IP as DHCP?
<ejer> i like openvz over xen personally
<ArrPirate> yes ad no, doesn't effect anything
<bod_> ArrPirate, make sure your using the same gateways that DHCP was using
<proudhawk> ejer never tried openvz. I use vmware and (when I can get it to cooperate) qemu. however, vmware is the old standbye here and works for what I need it to do
<ejer> i use vmware also but for server virtualization it is openvz hands down
<ArrPirate> bod_:  i did
<ejer> ArrPirate: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ejer> that is manual way
<bod_> ArrPirate, same DNS's?
<proudhawk> hmmm. I'll have to look that one up
<idefix_> what would be a good dir to extract hardware drivers into?
<ejer> vmware is very heavy
<cylex> how do I print to windows machine from ubuntu?
<ejer> idefix_: /tmp but it gets wiped at every reboot
<ArrPirate> bod_:  yep
<idefix_> right
<idefix_> ejer so which one?
<ejer> pardon
<bod_> ArrPirate, ok ,. check that link ejer gave u
<idefix_> ejer, what dir is especially designed to contain permanent drivers to hardware?
<ejer> cylex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<idefix_> ejer?
<ejer> idefix_: they usually go in /lib but don't mess in there
<idefix_> ejer, am I allowed to try?
<ejer> if you have backups :)
<idefix_> sigh
<sosus_> ejer, I tried luvcview, same problem... stil says that the driver is x11
<ejer> you don't need to
<ejer> there are apps to handle installing and removing drivers what is the problem
<cylex> ejer: thx
<idefix_> not with SANE
<ejer> no, that is your display driver sosus_
<ejer> yes with sane
<idefix_> what extension to the apps have?
<martachi> ola
<idefix_> adios
<sosus_> ejer, oh, so do you have any idea why I am getting a badalloc error message?
<ejer> idefix_: did you read http://www.sane-project.org/README.linux
<ejer> sosus_: not really... do a dmesg | grep uvc
<ejer> pastebin it if there is anything
<cylex> ejer: is there way to set up network printer from console on ubuntu?
<ejer> sure :)
<sosus_> ejer, I just get two lines, one saying uvcvideo: Found UVC device and usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo
<ejer> little bit more complicated, and can't really tell you off top of my head
<neko_> hi helpfull people
<neko_> do you know if it is possible to recover 1 particular file with RSYNC ???
<cylex> I have server edition installed, not the desktop edition.. only why I am asking :)
<ejer> cylex: maybe http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html will help
<cylex> ejer: thx
<ejer> sosus_: did you try ekiga again
<bod_> ok slight problem guys,.,. ive just installed ubuntu 7.10 onto a IBM thinkpad T22, it booted grub, but now i just have a blank screen,.,. any ideas?
<ejer> one big thing is any prog you use needs to be v4l2 compliant
<sosus_> ejer, it works!
<ejer> :)
 * ejer does a jig
 * bod_ laughs at ejer
<sosus_> ejer, hehe, whats v4l2 compliant.. and more importantly, do you know if skype is compliant with it?
<chris710> hi
<bod_> hi
<ejer> bod_: X is failing to start it sounds like, try booting into single mode and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<unop> bod_, it could be that the video adapter's drivers are unavilable, the resolution if beyond what the monitor can handle or an improper frame-buffer is being used
<ejer> sosus_: yes, skype should work, and go look up v4l2 on wikipedia if u really want to know
<chris710> how can i change the resolution manually cos i want 1024x768 and i have 1280x1024 and when i go to the settings,i only have 640x480 and default....
<sosus_> ejer, thanks so much
<xopher-> Hi, im having problems with cpu-freq scaling on my amd64 3800+ (venice), ideas? powernowd fails to start, and cpufreqd fails to start too
<ejer> np
<bod_> ejer,. how do i boot into single user mode?
<xopher-> I have sysfs loaded and the cpufreq modules loaded, and Im on gutsy with the latest (64bit) kernel
<ejer> bod_: does CTRL-ALT-F1 switch to command line
<blubb> .
<bod_> ejer, no
<sosus_> ejer, I closed ekiga and then tried to open skype.. didn't work, then tried to open ekiga again and I get an error message... do I need to something to fix this? or just reboot?
<ejer> sosus_: you could try unplugging and replugging
<ejer> maybe the driver was not released right
<smaug9> is there a way to remap a touchpad so that the tap is mouse1, the left button is mouse3, and the right button is mouse2?
<sosus_> ejer, you're great! thanks
<ejer> ;) I do alot of work with webcams
<LimCore> I have umask 200 or so for my user, so that all files I create are not readable by others.  But, I want to have all files in /var/www to be readable by others.  How to do it?  Perhaps some sticky bit to directory or something?
<LimCore> 0077 actually
<ejer> sosus_: my fave program is motion - webcam motion detector
<DRebellion> ejer: yeah, that is a neat piece of kit.
<thannoy> bod_: when grub propose to choose OS, you can  edit the command-line and add (or replace argument "2") by the runlevel you want (1,2,3,4,5). One of them should ba the single user mode
<sosus_> ejer, cool! going to check it out
<bod_> thannoy, i dont get a grub option because its only 1 os
<ejer> bod_: it should say press esc to enter grub
<ejer> 3 seconds
<trompet> hi
<bod_> ejer, oh,.,. it just said something like that hang on il get it back
<PedroMark> y halo thar
<thannoy> bod_: with /etc/inittab you could change default runlevel, you could try to find one corresponding to the single user mode
<chris710> how can i install graphical acceleration for my ati RADEON 7000 RC100
<chris710> ?
<PedroMark> open office question
<trompet> please help me... i need to know Ubuntu equivalent for Grab++ (Orbit Downloader)...
<sacul> i have php5 and apache2 installed on ubuntu gutsy desktop.  However if I try to go to a php page on my server the computer wants to download it instead of executing it.  can anyone help me out?
<trompet> any ideas?
<PedroMark> am i nubbing out or did they make the fit to page bits go away for the calc in v.2.3
<ejer> chris710: try restricted driver manager in adminisration
<ejer> trompet: look at downthemall firefox extension
<bod_> ejer,  ok im in the grub menu,.,. what now?
<chris710> how can i download it?
<Thugacation> how do I get Internet Explorer to work in Ubuntu?
<trompet> thanks ejer
<tvrg> Thugacation: use ies4linux, google it
<Jack_Sparrow> Thugacation: Ask in #Winehq
<ejer> Thugacation: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Thugacation> nah i dont feel like it
<chris710> Thugacation>i think with wine you can use internet explorer,but use mozilla,it's better
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: Not a good idea..
<ajricoveri> i want to monitor network traffic on my proxy, squidview only does that with http requests ... i want monitor other protocols...
<ajricoveri> i meant other app layer protocols traffic ....
<ArrPirate> that link was less than helpful
<riaal> What to do when this appears? "aclocal not found" I have autotools and build-essentials
<tvrg> since he's asking here i'm convinced that he won't get it working manually Jack_Sparrow
<ejer> ajricoveri: wireshark, tcpdump
<tvrg> and what's the problem with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: Winehq will NOT help him if he has used that script
<PedroMark> ajricoveri: tcpdump
<GOAway> halo
<tvrg> so, it's all contained in a .ie6 folder, even the wine install
<ajricoveri> ejer: PedroMark: thank u
<superpany> n.net
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: That script does terrible things....
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow:  have you read the script?
<bod_> thannoy, any idea which run level is single mode?
<tvrg> last time i did it was contained in a single .folder
<PedroMark> bod_: 1
<ajricoveri> ejer: does wireshark works on command line interface ???
<ejer> ajricoveri: no
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: I have seen what it does, and I have talked with them in winehq about it.. something to avoid
<PedroMark> ajricoveri: wireshark is a GUI
<bod_> Pedro ty
<DRebellion> ajricoveri: check out tcpdump for cli
<PedroMark> tcpdump to file on one box load file into wireshark on another
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: getting a manual setup working as nice is a pain too
<ejer> ajricoveri: http://www.slac.stanford.edu/xorg/nmtf/nmtf-tools.html
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: IE is seriously something to avoid
<PedroMark> no halps on Open Office for me??
<PedroMark> am i nubbing out or did they make the fit to page bits go away for the calc in v.2.3
<Wogroipl> how can I add a hdd to Grub if it won't let me edit menu.lst or device.map
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: I agree, but he asked and did sound like a nube
<IdleOne> need help configuring eth0. ubuntu 7.10 can see the card but cant get connection
<ajricoveri> thank u all, i got plenty of info =)
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: so i suggested the easy way, the one he'll get working
<ejer> PedroMark: that question is not easy to understand :)
<Thugacation> yo
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: I set it up using vanilla wine etc, cuz i need it for testing
<Thugacation> ies4linux looks like shit
<Thugacation> should i install it
<chris710> where can i download radeon driver for linux xubuntu?
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tokok> yes if you like shit
<ejer> ie is Ssh*t
<DRebellion> Thugacation: no
<tvrg> Thugacation: do you need IE?
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: You suggested a way that will break his wine install and cause him NOT to get help with wine in the future
<kkkz> sera a tutti
<Thugacation> yeah for linux
<PedroMark> open office calc: printing ... i need the fit to page options and they are gone in v2.3 WTF?
<IdleOne> !it | kkkz
<ubotu> kkkz: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kkkz> ok
<Seveas> Thugacation, I said don't cause trouble then.... talking like this is causing trouble for yourself
<riaal> I need aclocal, what package is it in?
<berto-> hi everyone,  when i booted into a xen kernel my SATA tape drive (Quantum DLT-V4) stopped working.  i already have st and sg modules, anyone know what the special sauce in the kernel is to get this working?
<jmauzey> i have a quick question: what is the difference between the files in system->admin that normal users can and can not see?
<ejer> riaal: i think build-essential should install that
<riaal> ejer: nope =(
<rama_8086> do any body have any idea about pen computers????
<asterios> join #linux.de
<bod_> anyone know the exact part of the kernal boot string to change to be in single mode?
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: how will it break his wine install if it doesn't need root?
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not suggesting you are wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: This is all ot here... go ask that in winehq
<PedroMark> bod append single to the end of the parameter string
<tvrg> whatever
<PedroMark> that is the word 'single'
<PedroMark> also 'init=/bin/sh' will do too
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: Suggesting ie4linux in here would be like #winehw telling people to use automatix...
<ironfoot_495> Can someone help fix pear on a 7.10 ubuntu?
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow:
<PedroMark> the first way is prefered
<tvrg> i don't say you're wrong
<riaal> seriously, where is aclocal?? How can I install it?
<tvrg> I want to know why
<ejer> huh? ies4linux is fine
<ejer> what si prob with it
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: And I told you to ask in winehw about it
<tvrg> it doesn't need root, and it stays in a .folder
<tvrg> i don't get it
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, would rebooting router make it so ubuntu might connect? releasing leases or something assigning new ones? grabbing at straws here
<tvrg> ejer: he just says it is, but can't say why
<bod_> PedroMark, how do i change the boot line to make me boot in single mode?
<tvrg> read the damn script
<ejer> well, i use it to test websites
<Jack_Sparrow> tvrg: DROP IT
<Seveas> IdleOne, rebooting a normal home router might indeed clear the dhcp lease table
<ejer> i prefer doing it in vmware usually, but ies4linux is good if you don't want to boot up whole environment... very possible it will screw up wine, dunno
<chris710> can anyone help me PLEASE?
<tvrg> Jack_Sparrow: you wan't me to stop suggesting it but can't give me a reason, WTF
<giandrea> hello
<Seveas> !stop | tvrg Jack_Sparrow ejer
<ubotu> tvrg Jack_Sparrow ejer: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<IdleOne> Seveas, I have a fresh 7.10 install and no internet. ifconfig lists eth0 but cant seem to connect to net
<thannoy> riaal: try automake
<ejer> excuse me?
<berto-> riaal: apt-cache search aclocal
<giandrea> why doesn't my laptop automatically get dhcp data when I plug the cable after it started, but it gets the network configuration only when I plug the cable before booting? I need to manually start dhclient if I plug the cable after booting...
<Seveas> ejer (and the others), this 'discussion' is getting nowhere, so please stop disrupting the channel
<daxroc> IdleOne: Do you have dhcp server on your network ?
<riaal> thannoy: ofc! thanks
<Seveas> berto-, that won't help :)
<IdleOne> daxroc, yes
<Seveas> riaal, it's part of autoconf or automake, forgot which one
<berto-> Seveas: you're right, just tried it.  :)
<Seveas> !compiling | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<berto-> riaal: it's either autoconf or automake
<daxroc> IdleOne: try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<riaal> it was automake, thanks everyone
<IdleOne> daxroc, tried that no help. says dhcpdiscover gets no lease offers
<doctorow> How do I change the font size of the feed-listing in Akregator?
<daxroc> Is the interface up ?
<IdleOne> daxroc, how do I make sure it is?
<daxroc> IdleOne: sudo ifconfig up
<proudhawk> well folks, I have to go now. have fun..
<IdleOne> minute
<daxroc> *sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<legion> Hello, ive got a question regarding Evo's use of OTA exchange access. Why is it when i create an appointment it automatically sets the "request response" flag? Is there a way to disable this 'feature'?
<IdleOne> daxroc, error fetching interface, device not found
<daxroc> IdleOne: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bod_> does anyone no how to boot into single mode from grub menu?
<IdleOne> daxroc, just returns to prompt
<th0r> bod_ I think you just type 'single' and hit return
 * ejer is going to stop disrupting channel with his newbie help
<bod_> th0r, and where would i be typing that?
<daxroc> IdleOne: Have you tried manually setting an ip for that nic ?
<IdleOne> daxroc, yes and no joy
<trompet> ejer: i've installed and try the downthemall... i can't find the stream link as in grab++... any ideas?
<th0r> bod_ when grub first starts it presents you with a menu for linux/windows/linux safe mode....you can just type there during that 8 seconds
<IdleOne> daxroc, tried with roam mode enabled and disabled also nothing seems to work
<daxroc> IdleOne: did you add the default route as well ?
<IdleOne> daxroc, yes
<bod_> single
<bod_> ops sorry
<bod_> wrong comp
<daxroc> IdleOne: What card / chipset ?
<bod_> th0r, single is an unrecognized command
<th0r> bod_ give me a sec
<IdleOne> daxroc, Realtek Semiconductor RTL-8029 (AS )
<bod_> th0r,  ty
<th0r> bod_ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<IdleOne> daxroc, this card has worked for me for almost 3 years . just poped it into a new pc and did a fresh install and now it does not work
<ejer> bod_: just pick recovery mode from grub menu :)
<bod_> th0r, wow,. a link with the name of my prob in it cool,.,. cheers
<unop> IdleOne, is this a wireless device?
<IdleOne> unop, wired
<bod_> th0r,  what does append mean?
<bod_> Append the letter S (or word Single) to the end of the (kernel) line
<chris710> please,how can i install my theme gtk 2 with emerald?
<daxroc> IdleOne: sudo ifconfig eth0 ( ip on your net ) && sudo route add default gw (your-gw-address)
<slade991_> hi
<slade991_> i got a problem and need help XD
<unop> IdleOne, firstly, is your device even detected ? ifconfig?
<ejer> bod_: just pick recovery mode from grub menu :)
<lrkr> chris710: you're using emerald as your decorator and want to install a new gtk theme?
<daxroc> unop: scroll up, follow the conversation
<IdleOne> unop, yes
<chris710> yes irkr
<IdleOne> daxroc, let me try that command
<slade991_> my laptot was on dualboot ubuntu/windows, i recently formate the ubuntu part, and the computer continue booting on grub, and then don't but and i got a error 17 with grub
<bod_> ejer,  ok ty,. but i wanna learn aswell,.,.;)
<chris710> i have installed it 2minutes ago and i have downloaded a theme on xfce-look.org
<ejer> so try editing the recovery line and see how they did it, it is single mode bod_
<slade991_> i don't got windows cd here, it's on my parents home
<daxroc> IdleOne: Did the module load for the device , check the output of dmesg " dmesg | grep eth0
<slade991_> i try to install knoppix on usb
<bod_> ejer,  ohyer,.,. ok cheers
<IdleOne> daxroc, SIOCADDRT : no such device
<lrkr> slade991_: you need to format the swap partition too if you've erased ubuntu
<slade991_> lrkr : how ? i can't boot
<chris710> Irkr>can you help me please?
<daxroc> IdleOne: can you bin that dmesg , and the output of sudo ifconfig -a
<IdleOne> daxroc, not easily no. son stole my usb stick :/
<lrkr> chris710: once you've downloaded the .tar.gz theme, open up your system-->preferences-->appearance menu, and drag and drop it into there
<bullgard4> "smbclient -L MD97600" functions. "smbclient -L Amilo7600" does not function: "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" although smbtree shows it. How to get rid of this error message?
<kapace> k, i have 6.06, and im getting 6.10, when i get 6.10 can i upgrade to the newest version?
<IdleOne> dmesg shows my card listied
<ejer> chris710: you need to either reinstall grub or fix the MBR using windows disc
<IdleOne> daxroc, dmesg shows my card listied
<Factory|TyraeL^> yop !
<mario_> olas
<lrkr> slade991_: do you havr another computer or boot disk (say for ubuntu) available?
<chris710> Irkr>it's for emerald....
<ejer> chris710: sorry, wrong person
<unop> IdleOne,  did you get "SIOCADDRT : no such device" on ifconfig or route?
<slade991_> lrkr:  i m here on my other computer ubuntu one
<IdleOne> unop, route
<chris710> ejer>xd
<ejer> slade991_: : you need to either reinstall grub or fix the MBR using windows disc
<bod_> ejer,  the recov line says ro single,. but the line i want to change already says ro quiet splash, do i just add it like this    ro quiet splash single     or do i have to do     ro quiet splash ro single?
<slade991_> ejer : don't have the windows disc :/ and how can i install grub if i cant boot ?
<StrangeCharm> hey, i'm having trouble hibernating a fujitsu laptop. when i tell it to hibernate, it just goes to a blinking cursor.
<ejer> bod_: exactly like recovery mode says
<unop> IdleOne, ok, check if ifconfig reports that the device has an IP address now
<chris710> i had the same problem....error 17 loading grub....so i formated everything....xd
<ejer> slade991_: with an ubuntu cd
<IdleOne> unop, 192.168.1.2
<lrkr> slade991_: you may be able to format the swap partition using a boot disk for ubuntu, but ejer seems to know betrter than I
<slade991_> ejer : give mine to a friend XD and my windows cd isn't here XD
<bod_> ejer, recov mode uses      ro single    at the end   but my line already has a    ro quiet splash       can i just add single to the end of the line?
<Andycasss> how to install Lucida Sans Unicode font to my ubuntu?
<unop> IdleOne, ok, is that address pingable? if so, can you ping your default gateway next?
<ejer> you do not need to format swap partition :)
<daxroc> IdleOne: can you ping another one on your network ?
<lrkr> chris710: wait, are you trying to install a gtk theme or a emerald theme?
<ejer> bod try it :)
<slade991_> ejer : i was thinking about bouting from usb disk with lsd or knoppix ?
<chris710> Irkr>a gtk theme but on emerald
<ejer> slade991_: sure, any linux disk should do it if it has grub
<lrkr> chris710: sorry about the slow typing, my fingers are taped together
<slade991_> ejer : then i can"t use sysconfig on knoppix must use grub
<Jewsus> when is it safe to disconnect my external hard drive?
<lrkr> chris710: to install the gtk theme, the path i gave you should be sufficient
<IdleOne> unop, pinging that ip from windows : request timed out
<lrkr> chris710: since emerald is only theming the window decorator
<lrkr> not the rest of the window
<chris710> Irkr>does gtk 2 themes work with emerald?
<slade991_> ejer : but when i tried to launch the usb disk when booting nothing append :/ i perhaps missed something
<ejer> slade991_: the problem is when ubuntu installs it wipes out windows' boot manager, so you need to either put grub back or restore MBR from windows disk
<unop> IdleOne, errm, i meant ping that address from within linux itself
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> hehe
<ejer> slade991_: you may need to change BIOS settings to boot from usb
<slade991_> ejer : yea i do it
<lrkr> chris710: mmm, should as far as i know; here, lemme test (and btw it's Lrkr..type lr then tab and i should be the only one)
<daxroc> IdleOne: whats the output of route , Is there an entry for your gw in /etc/resolv
<slade991_> ejer : but when booting from usb nothing append
<IdleOne> unop yes it is pingable
<lrkr> chris710: you're on xkcfe-look.org?
<slade991_> ejer : think my knoppix not well configurated
<IdleOne> daxroc, let me check
<ejer> slade991_: not all computers can boot from usb
<unop> IdleOne, is the gateway pingable?
<slade991_> ejer : mine can
<ejer> :)
<slade991_> ejer : problem is from the usb not computer
<chris710> Irkr>i go to it....
<slade991_> ejer : i try to make the distribution working on my own but don't seems to be fine XD
<slade991_> ejer : can i tell you what i have done an tell me if something is wrong ?
<chris710> Irkr>why?
<ejer> sure
<IdleOne> unop, host unreachable daxroc /etc/resolv is empty
<lrkr> chris710: yeah, i was right; to install a gtk theme, go to system--->preferences--->appearance, then drag and drop the theme file into that window and it should install
<benny99> hi
<lrkr> chris710: that should be all you need to do; emerald only skins the top of the dinwo
<lrkr> chris710: *window
<chris710> Irkr>so, gtk themes dont work with emerald?
<unop> IdleOne, and you are sure that 192.168.1.0/24 is your network's address scheme.. in other words, the gateway has an IP address 192.168.0.x with a netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<benny99> I'm desperately trying to use pstricks with texlive, but I can't get it to accept my tex-file (which is a pstricks example)
<daxroc> IdleOne: sorry , its /etc/resolv.conf
<slade991_> ejer : ok, i download knoppix from the website, copy all the files from the iso to the usb drive, copy the files, boot.msg, linux, logo.16, f3, f2 and minirt.gz to the root of the usb drive, and try t boot on
<IdleOne> daxroc, output of route shows Destination : 192.168.1.0
<benny99> ! LaTeX Error: File `pstricks.sty' not found. -- although I put it into /usr/local/share/texmf
<ejer> slade991_: that will not work did you follow a tutorial or anything
<benny99> and did texhash
<chris710> Irkr>i download a vista theme for emerald....xd
<IdleOne> daxroc, /etc/resolv.conf is also empty
<lrkr> chris710: well, they do, they both just skin different things.
<slade991_> ejer : yea a follow one. What does i do wrong ?
<mattia> hei
<ejer> slade991_: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/01/usb-knoppix-510/
<ejer> you need to make drive bootable
<daxroc> IdleOne: whats your gw address , add it to /etc/resolv.conf  "nameserver ***.***.***.***
<iKap> am i suppose to create a separate partition for my files and the os? so when i restore.. all the files and programs are still there? didnt quite understand that concept... ?
<lrkr> chris710: is the file you downloaded a .tar.gz file or a .emerald file?
<IdleOne> unop, the router ip is 192.168.1.1
<ejer> iKap: that is a good way to do it
<slade991_> ejer:  ok thanx you a lot i'll try this one ^^ hope it will work ^
<ejer> i have done it, it works
<iKap> ejer, how would i go about doing that? is it too late?
<ejer> iKap: if you already installed, then yes
<chris710> Irkr>its a .emerald
<slade991_> ejer : and when i would have boot how to restore grub or the windows boot system ?
<IdleOne> daxroc, ok added
<daxroc> IdleOne: its your route that is fubared , sudo route del default && sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<daxroc> IdleOne: try ping google.com then
<ejer> slade991_: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<lrkr> chris710: okay, to install that just go to system-->preferences--->emerald theme manager, open that
<slade991_> ejer : ok thanks a lot ^
<benny99> nobody using texlive here?
<lrkr> chris710: then hit "import" and direct it to the file you downloaded
<ejer> slade991_: also http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<ejer> to boot windows
<ejer> in fact http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_toc.html#TOC14
<slade991_> ejer : ok thanks again ;)
<Wiredtape> hello, I recently installed ubuntu 7, and am now trying to update.. however, I am having problems... any reason why the repositories shouldn't respond?
<IdleOne> daxroc, ping www.google.com returns unknown host
<unop> daxroc, but his gateway isnt even pingable - even if route should succeed there, he's quite unlikely to be able to ping beyond the gateway
<ThipThip> hey everybody.  I cannot seem to play embedded videos with firefox.  going directly to youtube or google video works fine, but most of the time embedded videos simply do not show up or show up as a white box.
<nickrud> Wiredtape: could be several different reasons ; first check that you have them all enabled:  system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are enabled and the cdrom is not
<onTop> How can I open .so-files?
<Tweek888> hello, I am trying to figure out what command ubuntu runs after you press "ctrl + alt + del" so I can write a x restart script for my flux config really quick
<ajricoveri> can i remotely capture network traffic with wireshark ??
<daxroc> unop: If the route is correct it should be able to ping the router
<unop> daxroc, IdleOne, i'm inclined to say that the right module for the adapter isnt loaded -- i'd try unloading the module and any other conflicting modules and reload the module
<ejer> Tweek888: to bring up logout screen?
<unop> daxroc, you dont need a default route to ping the gateway tho
<lrkr> chris710: did that work?
<IdleOne> unop, how do i go about that?
<Tweek888> ejer, to restart x, I use auto login
<daxroc> unop: true
<Tweek888> but I would like to restart x from flux
<ejer> Tweek888: that is actually ctrl-alt-backspace
<Tweek888> it doesn't work in flux
<ejer> Tweek888: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ejer> assuming you use gdm
<jimat> ThipThip: you have installed flash plugin, but you might not install others (such as mplayer)
<Tweek888> yes ejer I use gdm
<chris710> Irkr>i have a little problem...
<IdleOne> unop, if you would not mind sending instructions via msg so I can follow better
<ejer> Tweek888: you will need to sudo that of course
<onTop> Can someone help me? I've just downloaded a .so-file. What the heck am i supposed to do?
<Wiredtape> nickrud: everything except cd is checked.. still getting failed on update attempts.. should I try a different server?
<Tweek888> :Exec /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart x?
<Tweek888> I know
<nickrud> Wiredtape: that's the second step, yes
<ejer> Wiredtape: you are connected to net? dumb question perhaps...
<lrkr> chris710: what happened?
<unop> IdleOne, errm, first lspci | grep -i ethernet - find the adapters make/model - then you'll need to google which module is the right module for the adapter - then use lsmod to see if it's loaded and what dependencies it has, unload all of them with rmmod and then load the module again with insmod
<ThipThip> jimat:  Do I want mplayer-mozilla?
<Wiredtape> ejer, I am chatting here, through this comp :)
<ejer> looks like it then
<chris710> Irkr>now o have it on emerald but how can i activate it?
<ThipThip> jimat:  It's interesting, because embedded videos do work sometimes... like in wordpress blogs, it's usually fine.
<Wiredtape> nickrud, no response.. first try was "US servers" second was "Main Server"
<lrkr> chris710: once you have the emerald theme manager open, under the "themes" tab, there should be a list of themes. Click on the one you want to use to select it.
<unop> IdleOne, quite tricky -- insmod needs an absolute file name to the kernel module -- you can use locate to find it -- usually it's located in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<nickrud> Wiredtape: is any internet working?
<chris710> Irkr>when i click it doesn't work,maybe i have to close compiz....
<Wiredtape> nickrud, I am talking on here.. so yes ...
<jimat> ThipThip: try to put "about:plugins" on your firefox address bar and see which plugins installed
<chris710> Irkr>so how can i close compiz?
<nickrud> Wiredtape: try opening a page in firefox, make sure name resolution is currently working
<ejer> Wiredtape: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wiredtape> currently testing "best server" and a bunch are responding..
<jimat> ThipThip: about: plugins, without space
<lrkr> chris710: hmmm, try going into your compiz settings and checking what your window decorator is
<nickrud> Wiredtape: ok, that's covers name resolution :)
<chris710> ok thanks
<onTop> How can I run .so files?
<Wiredtape> ejer, pastebin comming up..
<ejer> onTop: what are you trting to do?
<slade991_> ejer : your tutorial is for windows :/ don't got the same for ubuntu ? ^
<bod_> hey guys,. just done an dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   from sinle mode command line,. now thats finished,.. what command do i use to boot ubuntu?
<ejer> bod_: reboot or ctrl-alt-del
<onTop> ejer: I downloaded NuSpehere PhpED. And All I got was a .so file
<bod_> ejer, ok,.,. didnt no if i had to reboot,.
<bod_> ty
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lrkr> chris710: no problem, hope that works
<jetscreamer> sudo
<ThipThip> jimat:  mplayer, windows media, realplayer, quicktime, divx, totem, VLC, GCJ, and Flash
<ejer> slade991_: link was right below it... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/20/installing-usb-knoppix-51-using-linux/
<chris710> Irkr>and how can i change the window decorator?
<idefix_> maybe I'm too dumb to use linux
<tass1412> how to use a static source device in crypttab?
<slade991_> ejer : how.... sorry XD
<white_eagle> @lart me
<white_eagle> :)
<tass1412> or better: a source static (got some USB-hd's)
<Wiredtape> ejer, nickrud, http not responding.. cannot pastebin...
<ejer> there is your prob Wiredtape
<lrkr> chris710: mmmmm, i'm not entirely sure (i compiz), but my guess is once you find the place where you have the set of options, try to find a way to choose emerald(?) sorry i can't help anymore.
<Wiredtape> ejer, obviously.. what should I take a look at?
<chris710> ok
<ejer> onTop: read the pdf
<pali> fgnhft
<lrkr> chris710: to get more specific advice on this, you might want to check the ubuntu forums, there's a lot of information there about these kinds of issues, specifically with compiz/emerald/etc.
<bod_> ejer,  im getting up to the loading bar screen, but when that finishes, i just get a black screen, same as before,. the disc isnt doing anything
<ejer> Wiredtape: easy answer is try rebooting
<ejer> bod_: you have some troubleshooting to do... no easy way to just make it work
<kaje> when I do "which ls" at a command prompt, it gives me an illegal option error and shows me the usage info for "which"
<ejer> bod_: you can't get to command line at all right
<Wiredtape> ejer, that does make sense.. it was working before.. however, is this something that is "testable" while running..?
<bod_> ejer, ok,.,. could you walk me through it please?
<kaje> If I do /usr/bin/which ls, it works just fine... what's up with that?
<bod_> ejer,  i can, i can load a command line from grub selection
<ejer> bod try going back into single mode, type X at command line and see what error it gives
<ejer> bod_: yes, recovery mode :)
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. i'm trying to upload some podcasts off my machine to an ipod,, i connect the ipod, /var/log/messages comes up sayinhg a load of messages,, but nothing appears on the desktop
<ejer> Wiredtape: don't understand Q
<lrkr> chris710: sorry, i've got to get going, good luck with your problem!
<Wiredtape> ejer, nm, will brb.. rebooting.
<NET||abuse> it keeps saying "usb 5-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and addres"
<bod_> x
<bod_> sorry
<DRebellion> NET||abuse: check if there are device nodes for it in /dev
<ejer> NET||abuse: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<edson> hi guys
<kaje> bah, nevermind, I had an alias setup for which that I didn't know about...
<lol> hi
<dowgaia> When locking the screen, ubuntu instead performs a full fledged log out, killing the session entirely. How can I change this behaviour? Obviously when locking the screen, I should expect that when unlocked, the session is still fully functional. This isn't putting the computer to sleep or logging out the user, this is just locking the screen.
<popey> NET||abuse: you can try removing the usb2 module "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd"
<ejer> NET||abuse: better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<bod_> ejer,  bash: x: command not found
<ejer> grr
<ejer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<ejer> bod_: capital X
<lukasz> !transgaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transgaming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edson> Someone knows where increases the letter of the field login and password?
<popey> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<bod_> ah,. sorry
<lol> i want to check if opengl is enabled in my system and if not which command should i use?
<popey> lol: glxinfo
<onTop> ejer: I've done it. It didn't help me much. I thought .so-file was all around and very normal in ubuntu. I can read the pdf once again, but I don't think I will find any useful information tho..
<bod_> ejer, that seems to have tried to start X,. which has rendered my laptop unusable
<bod_> need a reboot
<chris710> Irkr>thanks very much for your help,it works but i only have windows decorations for my theme...
<ejer> onTop: it is not normal at all, and they explain exactly how to install it in pdf
<Wiredtape> ejer, have rebooted.. same deal, http does't work.
<ejer> bod_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<bod_> nope
<ejer> Wiredtape: can be your network, many dif problems
<lol> popey:thnx but i think it's not enabled,so which command should i use?
<popey> lol: what video card do you have?
<lol> ati x700
<MasterShrek> eww
<popey> !ati | lol
<ubotu> lol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bod_> ejer, cant seem to find a way of getting the prompt back,.,. can only cold reboot
<ejer> Wiredtape: maybe this would help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<bullgard4> "smbclient -L MD97600" functions. "smbclient -L Amilo7600" does not function: "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" although smbtree shows it. How to get rid of this error message?
<berto-> anyone know where to get linux kernel support ?
<Kles> ahhhh
<Wiredtape> ejer, how is it that I can access irc and not http? I am obviously connected to the network, i'm guessing certain protocols are having a problem.. make sense?
<Kles> I installed the latest nVidia drivers
<ejer> bod_: your video driver is not loading right, not much we can do really, unless someone else has an idea
<Kles> and now it's giving me some low graphics mode crap
<Kles> what's going on :|
<bod_> ejer, i had to install windows to format the hard drive before i installed ubuntu,.,. video board is fine
<MasterShrek> Kles, how did you install the nvidia driver? through apt?
<tyronep> hi i am trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu I found this guide on the internet http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first but something is worng with my last step can someone help me please??
<DRebellion> !dualboot | tyronep
<ubotu> tyronep: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kles> MasterShrek: I downloaded it manually
<mnemonica> Hello folks. I recently installed a Graphire4 pen tablet in Ubuntu 7.10. The pen tablet is working perfectly, but now my vertical scroll on my touchpad doesn't work! Can someone help me get it working again?
<Kles> and installed at as root
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiredtape: If you put in an ip address instead of an http address do you get html page?
<MasterShrek> tyronep, whats the problem? cant boot either, cant boot vista, cant boot linux?
<bullgard4> berto-: Almost nowhere. Try ##kernelnewbies.
<ejer> tyronep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Wiredtape> Jack_Sparrow, one sec...
<popey> Kles: what video card?
<NET||abuse> DRebellion, ejer: this is what comes up when i try to plugin the ipod, http://www.pastebin.org/17633
<DRebellion> tyronep: bad idea to use random guides off the internet
<Kles> GeForce 6600
<shade052> how do you make windows as the default boot option in grub?
<popey> Kles: why not use the packaged driver?
<MasterShrek> Kles, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what driver it is using, most likely vesa, nv or nvidia
<Kles> I found it kind of slow
<DRebellion> shade052: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ejer> NET||abuse: try pluggingh it into port on back of system
<MrObvious> Here's a random question. Why does the wiki use HTTPS (SSL)? I don't see a need for it for just viewing it.
<popey> Kles: the nvidia driver or nv?
<exneo> hello
<Kles> okay one sec
<popey> Kles: nv is slow yes, but nvidia driver will be very quick
<NET||abuse> ejer, it's a laptop, there are only 2 ports
<ejer> MrObvious: privacy
<pewpewpew> DRebellion: Pretty much the same as taking random advices from this channel
<berto-> bullgard4: thanks!
<MasterShrek> MrObvious, never any reason not to beef up security
<thebest> buona sera a tutti
<pewpewpew> you have to trust someone to get it done :]
<decipher7> sweet so far so good... im flying with the amd64 version of gutsy
<shade052> DRebellion: exactly what line to edit?
<MasterShrek> 64-bit ftw!
<MrObvious> ejer: I know what SSL is, but there isn't really a need to offer security as far as I can tell because no sensitive data is on the wiki.
<edson> hi guys
<edson> Someone knows where increases the letter of the field login and password?
<MrObvious> MasterShrek: True, I guess. If you can do it why not? lol
<exneo> I put ubuntu on my hp pavilio a819n it recognizes my realtek alc880 but sound doesnt work plz help
<bod_> guys,. i have an IBM thinkpad T22,. ive installed ubuntu using the alternate text installer because the normal one wouldnt work,. now its installed, the loading bar screen comes up, finishes, then displays a black screen, and stops responding,.,. any thoughts?
<ejer> MrObvious: privacy is different than security sometimes
<Wiredtape> Jack_sparrow, localhost ip works, others don't...
<MrObvious> ejer: Yeah I know that too. What is there for a need to keep private? I just think it's overkill lol.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mnemonica> Repeat: Hello folks. I recently installed a Graphire4 pen tablet in Ubuntu 7.10. The pen tablet is working perfectly, but now my vertical scroll on my touchpad doesn't work! Can someone help me get it working again?
<MasterShrek> bod_, what kind of gfx card does it have? have you tried booting to the recovery mode?
<benny91> anybody here who knows how to use texlive ?
<benny91> and how to install new packages?
<exneo> is their an alsa channel here
<exneo> I have sound problem
<bod_> MasterShrek, its a savage something,.,. and yes i have
<ejer> MrObvious: well, it doesn't hurt you, so no biggie i guess
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, done it,.,. no joy
<MrObvious> ejer: lol
<ejer> some people may appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> Wiredtape: It was just a thought.. I was thinking dhcp problem
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: what are you setting it to?
<shade052> DRebellion: can you specify the changes to be made?
<ejer> MrObvious: sit and watch network traffic as a net admin sometime, you may change your mind
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, wel i dont remember every setting i chose,. but generally low settings
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Select vesa mode, 1024 max res to get basic desktop gui then work on the driver and res
<Factory|TyraeL^> tidus is gay !
<Wiredtape> Jack_Sparrow, nah, I really don't get how I can be connected to the internet and still have blocks for certain protocols... weird..
<bod_> jack-desktop, yer,. 1024 is what i chose
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: other than vesa and max res, use default for everything else
<MasterShrek> !ot | Factory|TyraeL^
<ubotu> Factory|TyraeL^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MrObvious> ejer: I guess there must be something on that site. :\ IDK
<sascha_> hello. whats the best filesystem for a usb-stick? i want to use this 8GB corsair survivor as backup conatiner for my important files. which (linux-only) fs is the most reliable for this puropose? thx.
<MrObvious> Pici: Showoff. :p
<ajricoveri> can i remotely monitor network traffic with wireshark ???
<nickrud> Wiredtape: sorry, was away. You ok now?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,  what is this vesa thingy,.,. and it didnt ask me about res i dont think
<DRebellion> sascha_: ext3 ???
<ejer> ajricoveri: yes, you need promiscuous mode in net driver or need to be bridged gateway
<MasterShrek> sascha_, id use fat32 (vfat) just in case you ever had to plug it into a windows machine
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: vesa is generic video driver, works for virtually any card
<thebest> ciao
<shade052> Wiredtape: you can check you firewall settings.. some firewalls allow specific protocols to be blocked
<Kles> <MasterShrek> Kles, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what driver it is using, most likely vesa, nv or nvidia
<Wiredtape> nickrud, unfortunately no, :) -> we have found out though that http doen't work, I am definitely connected to net..
<DRebellion> ajricoveri: you can monitor all traffic through your computer
<Kles> Section "Device"
<Kles>     Identifier     "Generic Video Card"
<Kles>     Driver         "nvidia"
<Kles> EndSection
<FloodBot2> Kles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i have it in single mode atm,.,. and i can dmesg,. but it scrolls too fast,.,. how can i dmesg with only 1 page at a time?
<NET||abuse> is there a basic package i need for ipod connections?
<Wiredtape> shade052, I am using same network on another computer without any problem...
<mnemonica> Repeat: Hello folks. I recently installed a Graphire4 pen tablet in Ubuntu 7.10. The pen tablet is working perfectly, but now my vertical scroll on my touchpad doesn't work! Can someone help me get it working again?
<ejer> Wiredtape: what about https ?
<Kles> Is that what I'm looking for?
<MasterShrek> Kles, u coulda just told me it was nvidia, you are getting a gui though right? just low settings?
<MasterShrek> yes
<Wiredtape> ejer, do you have an address?
<Kles> MasterShrek: Yes, low settings
<neverblue> command to convert dec. to hex. ?
<ejer> Wiredtape: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<DRebellion> shade052: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<Kles> although if I go in to the control panel
<Kles> it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."
<MasterShrek> the nvidia control panel right?
<shade052> Wiredtape: well diff comps have diff firewall setting?
<MasterShrek> hmm
<Kles> yeah
<sascha_> DRebellion, why ext3 and not ext2? is journaling of any use on a usb-stick?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I dont do much cli... but my suggestion should get you to gui
<henroc> I have a question.. I"m trying to create a deb package which lists libpam-krb5 as a dependency, but for some reason aptitude is installing libpam-ldap
<neverblue> !enter | Kles
<ubotu> Kles: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> Kles, is there another entry in xorg.conf that refers to vesa or nv?
<oem__> network manager isnt properly managing my ehternet adapter. it says it is disconnected when it is connected and i have to manually tell it to get an address from DHCP
<Wiredtape> ejer, https works .. now this is really weird..
<henroc> Is it possible to prevent this?
<shade052> DRebellion: thanks
<ejer> Wiredtape: firewall seems most likely
<Kles> MasterShrek: Nope
<Wiredtape> shade052, oh, i thought you meant router firewall.. let me check..
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,il try the xorg again
<Wiredtape> ejer, is this in system->administration->network?
<MasterShrek> Kles, you said you tried using the nvidia driver from apt right? have you completely removed it?
<ejer> Wiredtape: it is something you would have set up
<nickrud> Wiredtape: sudo iptables -F  will clear any firewall rules that might be affecting you
<Kles> completely removed it? nope
<Wiredtape> ejer, this is a clean install...
<ejer> well, something is blocking traffic
<MasterShrek> Kles, i would completely get rid of the apt version if you plan on using the one from their site
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, thinkin i found the prob,.,. xorg has NO screen res's to use,.,. mybe the thing
<ejer> Wiredtape: if you have a router, try to go to its config screen
<Wiredtape> nickrud, after clearing firewall.. http still not working...
<Kles> :|
<Wiredtape> ejer, router config screen works...
<MasterShrek> Kles, also keep in mind that any time your kernel gets upgraded, youll have to reinstall that driver (just so you know)
<ejer> Wiredtape: ex http://192.168.1.1
<Kles> >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: good place to start
<bod_> lol
<ejer> Wiredtape: ok, then http is being blocked in router or afterwards
<Kles> well, be right back then
<nickrud> Wiredtape: try ejer 's thing, and the only thing I can think of otherwise is   env | grep -i http , possibly it's a bad proxy
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,  ok ,. i selected 1024/800 & 640     shouldnt have an excuse not to work now
<ejer> Wiredtape: look at access settings in router
<julia_> miu
<MasterShrek> Wiredtape, you are trying to set up an http server that can be accessed from outside your router (sorry wasnt paying attention b4)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Which video card driver
<ejer> MasterShrek: http egress is not working for him
<Wiredtape> MasterShrek, not atm, I will after i get http working..
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i chose vesa like you said,.,. but this time i got some weird lines and a mouse pointer for a second then the screen went black again
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: you are running 6600 right?
<julia_> ketä te ootte
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, 6600 what? ,.,. whats that?
<MasterShrek> Wiredtape, so you cant browse to any http sites is what you are saying?
<julia_> ho are you
<Wiredtape> ejer, nickrud, MasterShrek-> firewall is not the issue.. have disabled it, still no go
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Your video card.. I thought you posted that earlier, but may have been someone else
<ejer> Wiredtape: it is in router or after
<MasterShrek> Wiredtape, your isp could be blocking ports, mine does
<Wiredtape> MasterShrek, some protocols work, some don't... https, irc work.. I think http, ftp don't...
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i dont know what it is,. i think its a savage something
<ejer> MasterShrek: it is outbound http - i doubt that is blocked
<Wiredtape> MasterShrek, port 80? and I have another computer on same network, that can access np...
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: S3   sound familiar
<MasterShrek> ejer, i could almost bet it does
<Wiredtape> ejer, in router.. and also followed nickrud's instructions and cleared internal firewall
<ejer> MasterShrek: then you can't see any webpages, seems a little silly?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,  yer ,. but only because i read it online,.,. in single mode,. could i lspci to find out?
<NET||abuse> popey, your suggestion of "rmmod ehci_hcd" worked,, why is that?
<BlackRece> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<surak> Does anyone has any idea on the message "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-lookup.c: 475: _dl_setup_hash: Assertion `(bitmask_nwords & (bitmask_nwords - 1)) == 0' failed
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Yes
<RichEd> hi guys ... can anyone tell me how to reset "the video mode/driver" for my notebook without a reboot (i.e. command line reset)
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, kk 1 sec
<NET||abuse> popey, is there something wrong with my usb ports,, i do get alot of issues with them.
<darkham> can you read me?
<MasterShrek> the isp is blocking outgoing traffic on port 80, i could almost guarentee it, (assuming im understanding the problem correctly) my isp blocks outboud traffic on port 80, so my webserver is forwarded to a different port
<ejer> hehe
<julia_> what is happening
<oddie> RichEd: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<ejer> we are talking about otehr way around MasterShrek he can't get to http webpages from inside the network
<MasterShrek> i can access my webserver on port 80 inside my network, but it needs to be forwarded to a different port from the outside
<Wiredtape> MasterShrek, that's a problem I'll handle later, atm, I can't GET http
<RichEd> oddie ... what does that do ?
<MasterShrek> oh, i thought he said it did work inside the network
<oddie> RichEd: don't know if that's what you are looking for
<ejer> it does
<ejer> his router is stopping it somehow
<bjames> hi all, how do I do the inverse of this: if [ -n "$1"]
<oddie> RichEd: restarts your x server without rebooting
<MasterShrek> is the router forwarding port 80 to that ip address?
<MasterShrek> if so then the isp is blocking 80 like i said
<skoruppa> hi, i created my own livecd of ubuntu. I cahnged sources.list but on installation, installer rewrite sources.list to default.... someone know how to disable this?
<ejer> nothing to do with forwarding
<Gigamo> I'm in need of a little help here. I installed the nvidia-glx-new package for my video card, but I can't start x using the "nvidia" driver in xorg.conf; only "nv" will work. What should I do? Run the manual nvidia installer from their site?
<NET||abuse> popey, welll, whatever the reason,, thank you very much for the pointer,,, i'll have to figure out what's up with my usb stack.... the thing does hang often, killing my usb mouse, and just becoming unresponsive to new usb connections..
<bjames> i.e. if not [ -n "$0"]
<bjames> ??
<MasterShrek> ejer, do you know how a router works? its not going to work from the outside if the router doesnt forward the port correctly
<ejer> bjames: if [ ! -n $0 ]
<ejer> MasterShrek: you are just confusing issue, go read back
<surak> skoruppa: you must change it inside the package
<bjames> ejer: tried that and it didn't work, although I think I see the problem now
<bjames> cheers
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)
<surak> becase it gets replaced from it
<skoruppa> surek: in what package?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, that took ages to type,.,.lol
<Wiredtape> ejer, if my router is to blame... why port 80? and why can I work on port 80 on another computer.. maybe, maybe it's because of a specific dhcp lease? i dont think it is.. but even if, i have disabled firewall.. so what could be blocking?
<surak> the one who contains this file ;-)
<oddie> RichEd: not sure that's what you're asking, but if you change your video driver you would need to restart the xserver
<shade052> WasterShrek: but he says that the other comp connecting to the same router is able to forward? so its not isp fault?
<ejer> Wiredtape: if you can get to http on router, it is not your ubuntu system
<RichEd> oddie: what happens to my open applications when i do that x server reset ?
<skoruppa> /etc/apt/sources.listt are in package?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get Zeroconf to broadcast my installed printers like it used to, is there some option which controls which services Zeroconf broadcasts?
<skoruppa> wow
<skoruppa> :P
<Eric> hello, i'm on a ubuntu live cd right now and I'm trying to rescue some files and copy them to my external hard drive but is says I don't have permission any ideas?
<hunter_> guys is there any way to get around using windows media plugins on ubuntu, pls
<Eric> please...I really need the files
<hunter_> thanks in advance
<oddie> RichEd: they get closed. (without confirmation I think)
<Nihilist_Nerd> Sorry if this is offtopic, but how may I find my friend's ISP's IP Address? I want to configure PPP in Linux.
<surak> yes, man dpkg and you will know how to find a owner of a package
<MasterShrek> !sudo | Eric
<ubotu> Eric: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Eric> ok
<Wiredtape> ejer, so weird... i'm really lost.. :-
<Eric> thnx
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, so should i try with the savage driver, not the vesa?
<ejer> Wiredtape: can you see http://64.233.187.99
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I see those eery so often, dont know much about them.  vesa should work..  Is it possible to post your xorg.conf to the pastebin?
<Wiredtape> *:-\
<RichEd> oddie ... ah .. exactly what i am trying to avoid :)
<oddie> RichEd: the restart goes pretty fast though.  since you are not rebooting
<Wiredtape> ejer, you want me to ping that, or to go there?
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a Dell 6400 notebook and an aditional LG CRT display. I`m tring to set up a dual-display configuration (not cloning) using my crt connected to the VGA port of the notebook. i`ve configured my xserver to enable both displays. But for some reason, after reboot, the X server starts in safe mode. Here is my xserver file: # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<itch_> #
<itch_> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<itch_> # values from the debconf database.
<shade052> MasterShrek: but he says that the other comp connecting to the same router is able to forward? so its not isp fault?
<ejer> click it Wiredtape
<ejer> see if it is dns not working
<Wiredtape> ejer, I have..
<ejer> and...
<Eric> what's the password?
<Wiredtape> can't see
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Not sure what else you have tried so far, it seems we spend more time undoing things people have tried than fixing the original problem.
<RichEd> oddie: here's the problem ... totem usually works fine ... but after some major browsing hitting pages with embedded videos ... totem then plays with a blank screen
<chri4> Wiredtape: if only http doesnt work, have you checked your proxy settings then?
<iKap> am i suppose to create a separate partition for my files and the os? so when i restore.. all the files and programs are still there? didnt quite understand that concept... ?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, is there a way (from single mode) to copy xorg.conf to a usb stick?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i havent tried anything
<Wiredtape> ejer, can't access
<ejer> Wiredtape: for fun i would reboot router
<MasterShrek> shade052, the other pc, running an http server can forward on port 80 to the outside?
 * MasterShrek is confused
<MasterShrek> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: good...  first, look at your xorg and see what it currently shows for the video driver
<skoruppa> surak: sorry but i cant find... there are many packages with sources.list but no any with etc/apt/souces.list
<ejer> nothing to do with http servers MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> then ignore everything i have said lol
<ejer> he can't get to google for instance, or any other http
<Wiredtape> ejer, will brb, rebooting.. chri4 -> will check after reboot
<MasterShrek> i get you now
<iKap> ejer, is it too late for me to create a separate partition of the files and programs?
<oddie> RichEd: do you have the right driver for your video card?
<ejer> iKap: yes, you don't need to really, the default is recommended for new users
<shade052> MasterShrek: i am getting dizzy....
<Gigamo> Anyone expert in nvidia drivers? :P
<xfroggy> what's the difference between 7.10 & 6.06 LTS? Or where I can find some info about this topic?
<ejer> iKap: make backups like normal you will be fine
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, no,. you misread my question,,.,. can i/how do i    copy xorg.conf to a usb stick,.
<ejer> !releases | xfroggy
<ubotu> xfroggy: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<RichEd> oddie: yep ... everything usually works fine ... i think some web page plugin hangs the video port
<surak> so take a look at the own apt package, and the ubuntu installer
<surak> skoruppa
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: if it is mounted you should just be able to cp to it.
<iKap> ejer, oh okay, well what do you mean by backups? if you dont mind.. i mean i dont wanna loose my files/programs
<xfroggy> ubotu, ty :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> xfroggy, ubotu is a bot, no need to thank him :)
<ejer> iKap: all computer users should have regular backups
<xfroggy> ah :D
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, i dont know if its mounted,.,. hang on let me go grab the usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Sorry if I am distracted, but kinda involved in another project atm
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, dw,.,. i just appreciate the help
<Eric> how do I use the command line to move a file if there's spaces in it?
<iKap> ejer, well even if i backup my files, when i restore how do i access the backup'ed version?
<MasterShrek> !tab | Eric
<ubotu> Eric: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tokok> ubotu: how do you do?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do you do? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Eric> the folder I'm rtying to move is /media/Macintosh HD/Applications
<lod__air> what's the syntax for stoping avahi-daemon from boot?? update-rc.d avahi_daemon ???
<Eric> theres a space in Macintosh HD
<oddie> RichEd: sorry no idea how to help you.
<ejer> iKap: part of backing up is knowing how to restore - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<RichEd> thanks for trying :)
<oddie> RichEd: try googling
<Pici> Eric: mv /media/Macintosh\ HD/Applications
<MasterShrek> RichEd, whats your problem?
<iKap> ejer, one more thing.. when new versions of ubuntu come out, you can just upgrade right and keeping your files?
<RichEd> oddie: i always do that before i join the fray in here
<Arelis> Hi all. I switched to Dapper Drape 6.04 LTS, and like it. But the resolution is all screwed up. How can i force it to 1440x900? The GNOME utility won't let me select 1440x900
<ejer> iKap: yup
<RichEd> MasterShrek: here's the problem ... totem usually works fine ... but after some major browsing hitting pages with embedded videos ... totem then plays with a blank screen
<MasterShrek> Eric, yes also as Pici said, use a backslash \ before the space, but you can use tab completion, just type the first couple letters and hit tab
<MasterShrek> RichEd, ive never had good luck with totem, i think vlc has a firefox plugin, tried using that?
<iKap> ejer, then why do people regularly restore ubuntu?
<viki> hi
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,  im back,.,. right im gonna see if the ubuntu single mode recognizes it
<RichEd> MasterShrek: i'll msg you some more detail ...
<MasterShrek> iKap, its always better to do a clean install than to upgrade, although upgrades have gotten much smoother with each release, its always nicer to have a fresh install imho
<Arelis> Hi all. I switched to Dapper Drape 6.04 LTS, and like it. But the resolution is all screwed up. How can i force it to 1440x900? The GNOME utility won't let me select 1440x900
<Wiredtape> ejer, nickrud, chri4, MasterShrek thanks all for your help.. it works now..
<viki> hi
<iKap> MasterShrek, but i dont wanna loose my files/programs/settings lol... or well files/programs atleast.
<hunter_> hi viki how can i help u
<ejer> Wiredtape: good stuff, rebooting routers is a magic fix :)
<chri4> Wiredtape: found the cause?
<pepperjack> !fixres | Arelis might help
<ubotu> Arelis might help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Wiredtape> ejer, yeah, somehow it always works :)
<ejer> heh
<Wiredtape> chri4, I have no idea what the problem was.. but it works now.. :)
<pepperjack> Arelis: bear in mind that the nex release is an lts as well and will have probably alot more polish compared to 7.04
<MasterShrek> iKap, i understand that, im not sure if you can install ubuntu without formatting, but how i do it (in slackware) is just remove everything from the partition except the files that i want to save, then install without reformatting...dunno if its possible in ubuntu, but they should make that option available if it isnt
<phaedral> usb plug and play works only intermittently; not sure what to do?
<ejer> like the IT crowd says 'have you tried unplugging and replugging it?'
<chri4> Wiredtape: in german we say "reboot tut gut", that's a rhyme, saying reboot help ;-)
<Gigamo> Im in need of an NVIDIA expert here;.. :D
<phaedral> last time I asked was pointed to look at hal, but don't understand what I'm looking at
<ejer> iKap: the upgrade process does everything for you
<Arelis> pepperjack: thanks.
<pewpewpew> Gigamo: Just ask. The experts will pop up afterwards.
<MasterShrek> iKap, otherwise as suggested use a seperate partition, which i doubt you can do if its currently install, in which case i would back up all the files you want to save to an external hdd or something, then repartition and reformat with a seperate /home partition
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, what is the default dir of a usb stick?
<iKap> ejer, but if u do a restore even if you save your files seperate.. you still loose your settings.. right?
<Gigamo> I cannot start X using the "nvidia" driver in xorg.conf. It will error out saying it can't find nvidia.ko or something like that. However it works fine when I put "nv" as the driver. I have installed the nvidia-glx-new package.
<ejer> iKap: what restore?
<ejer> Gigamo: use the restricted-driver manager
<phaedral> bod_: I think it's /media/[volume label]
<Wiredtape> chri4, hehe.. I've been hearing a lot of rhyme in german lately specifcally about techie stuff.. I am starting to wonder how many techies you have over there :-)
<iKap> ejer, when i do a clean restore, like everyone does..
<phaedral> so for mine, when it works, it's /media/BAMF
<shade052> ejer, Wiredtape, chri4: anticipating something interresting would come out of this!! and in the end a reeboot fixes the prob.... argh !!! brilliant!!
<pewpewpew> Gigamo: Are you using Gutsy? I recommend the restricted-driver manager then
<bod_> phaedral, ty :~)
<Gigamo> how do i launch restricte dmanager from command again?
<MasterShrek> iKap, some settings youll lose, if you save your /home/<user> folder all your user settings will remain, but system settings will go away i think
<ejer> iKap: reinstall? this is not a restore
<Foon> @find lobo
<Arelis> pepperjack: Hm. It's not exactly the resolution i had in gutsy. It's off-screen, weird, blurry...
<lukasz> WineCVS.sh: 48:  I get that error
<phaedral> but desktop only see the damned thing about 1 time in 4
<MasterShrek> Foon, use !find
<Arelis> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<iKap> ill brb sorry guys ill get back to you ejer  i got a phone call brb
<Wiredtape> shade052, I was thinking along those lines as well..
<lukasz> help pls
<MasterShrek> lukasz, wineCVS is not supported here, try #winehq
<pewpewpew> Gigamo: "restricted-manager"
<fhd> join #ubuntu-sa/
<MasterShrek> lukasz, also, have you tried: sudo apt-get install build-essential   ?
<lukasz> what is the server MasterShrek ?
<lukasz> I did that master shrek
<MasterShrek> lukasz, just type: /join #winehq
<lukasz> ok thnx
<MasterShrek> ok, check with them then lukasz
<Wiredtape> Wiredtape is wondering if app add/remove has server stuf.. svn, AMP?
<viki> viki
<bjames> how do I output to stderr?
<bjames> echo "error" > &2
<bjames> ???
<bod_> guys,. does single mode recognize usb devices?
<MasterShrek> bod_, maybe, lsusb show anything?
<Arelis> Hi all. I'm trying to set my resolution to 1440x900. I tried to force the resolution to 1440x900, but instead i get a really weird, stretched out, blurry screen.,
<Arelis> Can anyone help me?
<MasterShrek> Arelis, what kind of video card?
<A[D]minS> how i can add compiz to auto startup ?
<Arelis> MasterShrek: ATI Radeon 9600. I'm on Dapper Drake
<MasterShrek> Arelis, have you installed ati drivers?
<MasterShrek> !ati | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arelis> MasterShrek: no
<Wiredtape> Arelis,  1) can your gfxcard handle that..? 2) do you have a 16:9 monitor?
<Nihilist_Nerd> I'm trying to configure a /etc/resolv.conf for PPP, but I don't know my friend's IP address. He's on tiscali - how can I find it?
<MasterShrek> Arelis, i would do that first
<A[D]minS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54242/ is That fine?
<tokok> Wiredtape: 16:10
<bod_> MasterShrek, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13fe:1a20 & Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000         is that a yes? or a no?
<Wiredtape> tokok. my bad, i was guesstimating.. :)
<hunter_> hi viki
<frojnd1> The KDE bindings for Python are required to run Amalyp. What package do I need than ?
<MasterShrek> Nihilist_Nerd, have him to to www.whatismyip.com    i think should tell you
<hansderelict> hey, i was hoping someone could help me with a technical problem i'm having - ubuntu is randomly restarting. i have a gateway laptop, and i've already thoroughly cleaned the fans in case of overheating issues. does anyone have the time to help me with this right now?
<viki> hi hunter
<MasterShrek> bod_, seems like it sees the usb bus, its possible, does anthing else show up with lsusb when u plug something in?
<Arelis> MasterShrek: is Feisty better to use?
<Gigamo> thanks guys, restricted manager worked.
<Gigamo> shouldve thought of it myself :)
<frojnd1> anyone?
<At0x0> Is there a quick way to reset my desktop (GNOME) layout to the default? Ie, I've moved icons, menu bars, clock, etc around and I'd like to reset it to the default layout.
<MasterShrek> !better | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Nihilist_Nerd> MasterShrek: Sorry, I'm talking rubbish. I'm looking for his ISP's IP address.
<bod_> MasterShrek, ok i just removed the device then lsusb'd and i only get 1 line, so it see's it,.,. could you please double check the dir for a usb stick?
<MasterShrek> Nihilist_Nerd, that should give it
<Wiredtape> Nihilist_Nerd, whois, dns...
<MasterShrek> bod_, i doubt in single mode it will auto-mount it though
<Nihilist_Nerd> MasterShrek: Thanks very much.
<MasterShrek> np Nihilist_Nerd
<ejer> At0x0: it may remove other settings, but removing ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* will do it
<bod_> MasterShrek, how would i go about mounting it?
<Pici> !resetpanel | At0x0
<ubotu> At0x0: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shade052> bod_: put in the flash drive and type "fdisk -l"
<ejer> At0x0: that is better way Pici said
<MasterShrek> bod_, first: sudo fdisk -l     and identify which device it is, then do: sudo mount /dev/xxxx /media
<acee1234> im trying to full drive encrypt my 7.10 system any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Sorry, had to answer the door.  You still here?
<mnemonica> REPEATING: Hello folks. I recently installed a Graphire4 pen tablet in Ubuntu 7.10. The pen tablet is working perfectly, but now my vertical scroll on my touchpad doesn't work! Can someone help me get it working again?
<At0x0> !resetpanel
<ubotu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ejer> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shade052> bod_: it will give you the flash drive path in /dev .. use it to mount the drive
<LimCore> how can I play shout cast stream - http://134.130.50.148:8000/ ?
<MasterShrek> !info streamtuner
<ejer> mnemonica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Wiredtape> should I go XAMPP?
<ubotu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-9ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 616 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> shade052: Thanks for picking him up with that
<MasterShrek> !info streamtuner | LimCore
<bod_> shade052, Jack_Sparrow, MasterShrek, ok,. i cant read all of the output because it scrolls off the screen
<ubotu> limcore: please see above
<Pici> !lamp > Wiredtape (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<At0x0> Thanks
<mimat86> hi
<MasterShrek> bod_, output of what?
<MasterShrek> hello mimat86
<ejer> LimCore: looks like stream is broken
<bod_> MasterShrek, fdisk -l
<mnemonica> ejer: thanks for the redirect
<MasterShrek> bod_, that shouldnt give you THAT much output lol
<MasterShrek> bod_, what filesystem is the usb device? fat32 im assuming
<Wiredtape> Pici, k, thx
<MasterShrek> bod_, do: sudo fdisk -l | grep fat
<LimCore> oh it works
<LimCore> lolz
<LimCore> ha .tr language is funny
<bod_> MasterShrek, no idea,.,. but it says i have 4 partitions?? and its giving three lines per partition
<bod_> MasterShrek, grep fat ,. shows nothing
<Talon> Easy question: When i plug in my USB Headset(Plantronics) and i change it to that device no sound comes out of it :/ only my laptop speakers...
<Nihilist_Nerd> MasterShrek: Well that gave me my IP Address but not my friend's ISP.
 * Nihilist_Nerd looks up those commands
<MasterShrek> Nihilist_Nerd, have him go to that site
<ejer> Talon: system>pref>sound ?
<Nihilist_Nerd> I can't, he doesn't have his Internet working.
<Wiredtape> Pici, Erro: tasksel:aptitude failed (100) -> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<YixilTesiphon> hi, I'm a noob, and I'm trying to get ubuntu working on my lenovo t60p. I can't get it to recognize any internet connection - doesn't think I have a wireless card and when I plug in an ethernet cable the light comes on but ubuntu doesn't see it
<Talon> Ejer: I tried and it didnt work, lemme try again
<Nihilist_Nerd> And also, I'm not looking for his IP, but rather the IP of his ISP.
<MasterShrek> Nihilist_Nerd, im aware of that, but if his network isnt working, his isp's ip isnt going to do anything for you
<bod_> MasterShrek, ok ive done fdisk -l | grep dev
<Nihilist_Nerd> I don't even know his ISP's domain name.
<bod_> got some things
<ejer> and isp has many IPs
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : did you configure the network connection?
<Foon> anyone know if its possible to install xf86-video-intel 2.2 in gutsy?
<bod_> MasterShrek, it recognizes a device thats fat16!
<MasterShrek> bod what are they? dont flood though, put the /dev/xxxx  names on one line here
<Nihilist_Nerd> MasterShrek: Isn't it? I'm looking to modify resolv.conf so I can set up his dial-up with PPP on Zenwalk.
<Seveas> Foon, it's xorg-video-intel
<MasterShrek> bod_, thats fine
<YixilTesiphon> shade052: the "configure" button is greyed-over
<Seveas> and you need hardy :)
<MasterShrek> bod_, thats probably the one, what is the device name?
<mohbana> is it possible to install the wireless network drivers whilst running of a live cd? i want to install ubuntu on my laptop but i want to confirm if the wireless works first
<Foon> ah
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : try the icon on the top left.
<Talon> Seems to be working now, thanks Ejer i just had to reboot and it worked
<MasterShrek> mohbana, depends on the wireless card
<ejer> mohbana: it should just work when u boot up livecd
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : click on it and select manual config
<bod_> MasterShrek, /dev/sdb1          name = Disk           same as all the others
<MasterShrek> bod_, try: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<YixilTesiphon> shade052: what will I be able to do from there?
<MasterShrek> bod_, then: cd /media
<Talon> Ejer mabey you can help again, when im in firefox watching video and change my volume with the +/- buttons, i see the graphic pop up and move but the volume doesnt change untill i restart firefox, is that normal ?
<Wiredtape> guys, i'm using u7 trying to use tasksel to install LAMP server, am getting "Error: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : did you get the window of networking?
<Nihilist_Nerd> MasterShrek: Isn't it? I'm looking to modify resolv.conf so I can set up his dial-up with PPP on Zenwalk.
<Foon> can i install xorg-video-intel 2.2 from hardy on gutsy i'm waiting on a fix
<YixilTesiphon> shade052: I believe I was in the network connections screen
<ejer> Talon: you can try changing this in prefs>keyboard shortcuts, but may have to change what volume it controls
<YixilTesiphon> only thing it was seeing was "local loopback"
<YixilTesiphon> (I'm on xp right now)
<gnuskool> hey i got a cable router, but wana have wireless for my laptop, what do i need, another wireless router?
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : k
<ejer> Wiredtape: you type sudo tasksel, tick off lamp server and say ok
<mohbana> just need some more confirmation, is anyone runnung ubuntu on an acer ferrari 4005?
<MasterShrek> Nihilist_Nerd, i know nothing about ppp or zenwalk, i dont know how you would even begin to set that up, i coudl help you if you want the ip that his isp is leasing to him, but if his net isnt working, then i doubt its going to work
<bod_> MasterShrek, in the media folder,. i see files on the device,.,.good good,,.,. now    where is xorg.conf located?
<gnuskool> hey i got a cable router, but wana have wireless for my laptop, what do i need, another wireless router?
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : well you need to obtain ip address automacilly like in windows
<MasterShrek> bod_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ejer> gnuskool: wifi router and card for laptop if it does not have
<Wiredtape> ejer, have done that twice now.. have also used command line to install.. am getting aptitude error (100)
<YixilTesiphon> shade052: I'll boot into ubuntu and see if I can figure more out, thanks for your help
<ejer> Wiredtape: same prob as be4 maybe?
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : wait
<Wiredtape> ejer, am using web atm..
<bod_> MasterShrek, and what was the dir of my usb stick? sorry cant remember
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : you listening?
<ejer> Wiredtape: what is error
<MasterShrek> bod_, /media
<bod_> ok
<Wiredtape> ejer, tasksel: Aptitude Failed (100)
<hansderelict> repeating: hey, i was hoping someone could help me with a technical problem i'm having - ubuntu is randomly restarting. i have a gateway laptop, and i've already thoroughly cleaned the fans in case of overheating issues. is there anything else i can do?
<MasterShrek> bod_, make sure you do: sudo umount /media   before you remove it
<Wiredtape> ejer, am searching google about it.. nothing found yet...
<Moduliz0r> is there anything I can use to control my fan speed?
<gnuskool> ejer: do i need a wifi roter too cant i get something to add to the router i already have+
<ejer> Wiredtape: try an aptitude update first maybe
<ejer> gnuskool: doubt it
<Slart> hansderelict: check your logs to see why it is restarting
<_0x44_> I recently purchased an Inspiron 1420n, and last night I was experimenting with suspend. I closed the laptop, and it suspended as normal, but this morning when I went to use it, the battery was dead. Apparently the laptop woke up about fifty minutes after I put it away and then never went back to sleep. How do I prevent that in the future?
<Wiredtape> ejer, how do I do that?
<ejer> sudo aptitude update
<ejer> _0x44_: there are many bugs with suspend still imo
<Moduliz0r> How would I control my system fan speed?
<Wiredtape> ejer, after update, same error as b4
<MasterShrek> _0x44_, suspend/resume has never worked well in linux
<mohbana> just need some more confirmation, is anyone runnung ubuntu on an acer ferrari 4005?
<Talon> Am i stuck with the default Ubuntu themes or can i get more diverse ones
<ejer> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop - maybe Wiredtape
<MasterShrek> !theme | Talon
<ubotu> Talon: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Talon> you win
<Wiredtape> ejer, google find suggests: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bod_> MasterShrek, :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54243/
<MasterShrek> !changethemes | Talon
<ubotu> Talon: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Nihilist_Nerd> mastershrek: Okay, well thank you very much for trying.
<MasterShrek> bod_, what am i looking for?
<_0x44_> ejer, MasterShrek: What's strange is that's the only suspend issue I  have.
<MasterShrek> Nihilist_Nerd, sorry i couldnt be of more help to you
<kbrooks> i ... err, made a mistake related to time on ubuntu and want to return the time to normal. what can i do?
<Wiredtape> ejer, *install ubuntu-desktop didn't help
<ejer> _0x44_: suspend is not really meant for overnight anyways
<bod_> MasterShrek, im not sure,.,. lol,.,. oopps,.,. it wasnt you who asked for that then?
<usr13_> I've set up a desktop system for a friend in a nighboring town, and all is well accept for the java plugin for firefox seems to be wrong version and doesn't seem to work properly.  I seem to have somehow installed Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13-b05.  How can we change to version 1.5.0_13-b05 ?
<Moduliz0r> how would I manually control my system fan speed?
<MasterShrek> bod_, nope, i was just helping you with usb :)
<kbrooks> i don't have sudfo access because of the time problem, and this is a server
<_0x44_> ejer: Is it possible to suspend into hibernate?
<bod_> MasterShrek, cheers,.,. il try and find,. whoever wanted this now,.,.lol,.,. thanks alot m8
<ejer> _0x44_: look at power management settings in system
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, are you still there m8?
<Talon> Is it commonplace for your wireless card to just not be detected after a reboot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: YEs and no..
<MasterShrek> bod_, what was your problem? i maybe able to help you anyways
<MasterShrek> Talon, was it working before a reboot?
<enkidu_ak> Talon: Are you using the compat-wireless drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Where are you at with that S3 Video driver
<hansderelict> Slart: ok i see it - critical temp reached / critical trip point - but - my processor and fan is all cleaned out! i've never ran into this issue before, it's just in the past week or so.
<_0x44_> ejer: That has two options, when laptop is closed do X, when power is critically low do Y.
<L3ttuc3> is it possible to, say have two versions of opera running side by side, installed from .deb? like, i want the opera 9.25 package because it's stable fast and reliable, and 9.5 beta, because it actually has flash. yes, no?
<enkidu_ak> Talon: You might need to call the loader, if you are.
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, was it you who asked for my xorg.conf?      MasterShrek, my IBM Thinkpad T22,. crashes when it tries to load x
<ejer> _0x44_: i know ;)
<MasterShrek> L3ttuc3, i doubt it
<penars> what's a good torrent client for linux?
<Talon> Enkidu: i have no idea
<_0x44_> I have X set to suspend, y set to hibernate, but it didn't hibernate when the battery dropped critically low.
<mohbana> just need some more confirmation, is anyone runnung ubuntu on an acer ferrari 4005?
<ejer> penars: i like azureus
<bod_> penars, i use ,. deluge       sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<tokok> penars: transmission, java NOT required
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrek would it be possible, if i manually extracted the stuff, and stuck one in /home/user?
<_0x44_> penars: I'm rather fond of BitTyrant.
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: YEs, xorg for your video, but if it crashes when set to vesa mode, you probably have other problems
<ejer> _0x44_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, well heres xorg.conf,.,. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54243/
<tokok> transmission will be default torrent client in ubuntu 8.04 replacing current torrent
<MasterShrek> L3ttuc3, maybe, but the config files would be saved in the same place /home/user/.opera i think, and that may cause some problems, but it may be possible i guess...hard to say
<_0x44_> ejer: Thanks a bunch!
<L3ttuc3> MasterShrek now you mention it, yeah, you're right about the configs. damn. oh well.
<bod_> bazhang, are you about?
<ejer> _0x44_: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Bringing it up now, hold a sec
<MasterShrek> bod_, tried: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-s3     ?
<new2linux> got a question about multiple desktops
<ejer> L3ttuc3: http://operawiki.info/OperaProfiles
<shade052> go
<bod_> MasterShrek, no,.,. i have no gui,. will apt-get still work? ,.,. what does that command do?
<YixilTesiphon_> shade052: sorry, saw your "wait" just as I was hibernating
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: where did you get the horizontal sync, that isnt much of a spread
<MasterShrek> bod_, yes apt-get will still work
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : no probs
<seaspider> hi guys, could do with a little help getting ubuntu onto my lappy. anybody got a sec to give me a hand?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, thats all mainly autodetected
<L3ttuc3> ejer thanks.
<MasterShrek> !info xserver-xorg-video-s3 | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: xserver-xorg-video-s3 (source: xserver-xorg-video-s3): X.Org X server -- legacy S3 display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ejer> !ask | seaspider
<ubotu> seaspider: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shade052> doy you have a router you connect to for internet?
<new2linux> is it safe to have kde and xfce and if so is there a way to switch between the 2 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: LEt me see what I can find on your hw..
<ejer> new2linux: yes, safe, switch using session in login screen
<xfroggy> is there a way to find out which version of the program it's going to install prior to installing it?
<usr13_> new2linux: The login manager will give options.
<new2linux> right now i use xubuntu, i wanna try kubuntu
<kbrooks> new2linux, warning: you may not like the look of running KDE apps in XFCE
<MasterShrek> new2linux, totally save to have both, choose a different session from your kdm before you log in to switch between the two
<kbrooks> new2linux, or vice versa
<bod_> MasterShrek, i already have that package
<Wiredtape> ejer, none of my tries have worked.. still getting same error 100 - aptitude failed..
<MasterShrek> bod_, ok, just worth a shot
<DRebellion> new2linux: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ejer> Wiredtape: can you install anything?
<Wiredtape> ejer, from tasksel?
<new2linux> drebellion, thats how i can get it?
<histo> xfroggy: apt-cache showpkg packagename
<MasterShrek> bod_, what was the laptop model again? thinkpad something?
<bod_> MasterShrek, although it says ,.,. set to manual installed        what does that mean?
<histo> xfroggy: if you are using synaptics you can look at the description.
<ejer> Wiredtape: tasksel just calls aptitude, so try installing something from add/remove, synaptic, anywhere
<MasterShrek> bod_, thats nothing to worry about
<bod_> MasterShrek, T22
<MasterShrek> k
<bod_> k
<DRebellion> new2linux: yep, to get kde
<seaspider> *ahem* yes well my problem is this... i'm trying to install on an acer travelmate 4072, but the install crashes out. When i run it in safe graphics mode, it gets as far as loading a tan colored screen with a mouse... then stays there ^__^
<new2linux> thank you all very much
<spiffman> hi all... i was messing with gconf-editor and now gnome doesn't load anything after gdm
<Talon> !info Wifi
<ubotu> Package wifi does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_:   Try these numbers for that..   HorizSync       28-51        VertRefresh     43-60   ...
<usr13_> seaspider: Try alternate CD
<ejer> seaspider: sometimes ctrl-alt-backsppace will restart grafix and make it work on livecd
<ejer> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, how would i edit xorg.conf from single mode?
<xfroggy> histo, ah! thanks! I was using Add/Remove first, wasn't aware of synaptic
<Wiredtape> ejer, found error.. I hadn't closed the update manager after update (sheesh)...
<seaspider> user13_: this is the 3rd disk al the same
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: You can always run livecd...
<ejer> :)
<seaspider> ejer: will try that now thanks
<MasterShrek> bod_, also try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-savage   maybe
<moon> désoler mais je ne suis pas trés bon en anglais
<ejer> !fr | moon
<ubotu> moon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, no i cant,.,. i had to install with the text based installer because of this prob
<bod_> MasterShrek, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I assume you know how to edit using sudo nano
<spiffman> gconf-editor only modifies the contents of .gconf, correct? to reset ALL settings, just delete those contents?
<usr13_> bod_: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bod_> MasterShrek, already got it,.,.lol ty
<MasterShrek> use sudo nano
<bod_> usr13, no gui
<MasterShrek> oh single user, no need for sudo then
<DRebellion> nah, sudo vim :P
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek: His HorizSync in xorg is way wrong
<YixilTesiphon_> shade052: so if I were to install this http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=82936 (my wireless card is Atheros) it should then recognize my card, right?
<usr13_> bod_: sudo  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> Jack_Sparrow, i didnt even look at that
<bod_> usr13, does it work in single mode?
<usr13_> bod_: or: sudo  vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasterShrek> bod_, yes it will work in single user mode, nano is a text-based editor
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek: 28 - 33 isnt enough for that laptop
<MasterShrek> Jack_Sparrow, i have no idea what it should even be
<bod_> MasterShrek, usr13, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek: I just gave it to him
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_:   Try these numbers for that..   HorizSync       28-51        VertRefresh     43-60   ...
<MasterShrek> cool
<_0x44_> ejer: Would you suggest hibernate instead?
<MasterShrek> _0x44_, i would suggest shutdown
<MasterShrek> lol
<ejer> _0x44_: i don't use them, sorry
<ejer> i agree with MasterShrek
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek: If he cant get hsync he wont get any display
<MasterShrek> i agree with you on that Jack_Sparrow, i didnt even think to look at that
<shade052> YixilTesiphon : Sorry, if you have a wifi prob, and the card is Atheros. then i am no the man.. i have tried getting mine atheros working for a few months now. i gave up..
<Jack_Sparrow> MasterShrek: Once that is set, I agree with you on going back to savage driver
<_0x44_> MasterShrek: Why? Aside from the computer waking up unexpectedly, I haven't had any issues with suspend/hibernate.
<YixilTesiphon_> shade052: damn, thanks though
<_0x44_> ejer: Thanks for your help. :)
<MasterShrek> bod_, also if you still cant get it, a pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be helpful
<Zleeping> cedega is making me mad, I just want to play some Civilization 4
<Zleeping> any suggestions, I'm using the latest engine
<mohbana> just need some more confirmation, is anyone runnung ubuntu on an acer ferrari 4005?
<ejer> good luck -0
<Talon> There wouldnt happen to be a way to reinstall my wireless card without reinstalling is there ?
<bod_> MasterShrek, Jack_Sparrow, having problems locating the bit i want to change
<MasterShrek> mohbana, http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/acer.html
<YixilTesiphon_> somebody has a .iso available specifically for my computer, but it erases the hard disk and I'm not comfortable with that
<MasterShrek> bod_, under Section "Monitor"
<bod_> MasterShrek, found,. cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: under section monitor
<tass1412> how to get ALSA - CTL / PCM device?
<spiffman> this is the second time gnome crashes this badly on me.... the first time i reinstalled ubuntu, that was two days ago...  all i did was edit .gconf, but now i deleted .gconf and .gconfd, but no fix.
<trippss> how come when I want to install xrn from synaptic, it wants to basically remove every other package on the system? can Anyone else duplicate this?
<usr13_> Talon: I don't know about "reinstalling", but you should be able to fix the problem.  What is it doing, exactly?  (or not doing?)
<ejer> Zleeping: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2514
<mohbana> ah yes thanks but id like to know if anyone here is running a ferrari
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, MasterShrek, ok retrying now,.,.
<ejer> very doubtful mohbana
<Talon> Well, i rebooted after changing my sound properties and now my 'Wireless Connection' isnt even in the list any more
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: good luck
<MasterShrek> mohbana, ive never heard good things about acer laptops with linux, especially new ones, they tend to have very new hardware that isnt quite supported yet, mohbana how old is the laptop?
<K_Nine> tass1412: try running sudo alsaconf
 * bod_ is crossing every part of his anatomy
<MasterShrek> bod_, ouch
<MasterShrek> lol
 * bod_ asks everyone to do the same
 * MasterShrek cringes
<bod_> lol
<mohbana> MasterShrek, i got it in oct 2005
<ejer> mohbana: lots of people have tho
<spiffman> haha
<MasterShrek> mohbana, i would say it shoudl work just fine, use the newest ubuntu (gutsy)
<tass1412> K_Nine: not found. 	cat .asoundrc.asoundconf ?
<ejer> mohbana: http://tuxmobil.org/acer.html
<acee1234> why does konqueror keep thinking im trying to access a file when i type a web address in and hit enter?
<tass1412> but actually it doesn't really work :/
<MasterShrek> mohbana, also, the installer cd doubles as a livecd, so you can test out the hardware before actually installing it
<ejer> acee1234: put http;// first
 * bod_ 's anatomy may be ruined for life, but he loves MasterShrek & Jack_Sparrow ,.,. if they were beautifull women, he'd thank them very nicely
<DRebellion> acee1234: prefix with http://
<bod_> MasterShrek, Jack_Sparrow, cheers guys,.,. worked!!!!
 * MasterShrek is a beautiful man...is that enough?
<MasterShrek> lol
<bod_> no
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: That is nice.. but did it work
<drunkmuppet> Hi. I am trying to setup a LAMP Webserver through Ubuntu-Server however I cannot get ethernet to work.
<MasterShrek> awesome bod_, that was all Jack_Sparrow's doing though, he deserves the credit
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, yer,. cheers
<mohbana> MasterShrek, yes i was also asking about that earlier 1) do you know if i can install the wireless card drivers before i do the install of ubuntu 2) if i install software via synaptic when i decide to install ubuntu will they be installed also?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Now to go for the gold... change vesa to  Driver          "savage"
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, cheers dude,. thanks alot,. i really appreciate it
<SinDoc> How can I make a USB Stick bootable?
<acee1234> DRebellion: why does konqueror keep thinking im trying to access a file when i type a web address in and hit enter? typed "http://youtube.com/"
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Oh, and make a backup of your xorg..  :)
<MasterShrek> mohbana, if you isntall the drivers when you are on the livecd, after you install and reboot into the new install, youll have to reinstall the wifi card
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ok,. crossing again,.,. will i have to rechange those xorg settings?
<acee1234> DRebellion: wrong paste sry
<usr13_> Talon:  iwlist [interface] scanning
<Talon> noob terms ? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Should not need to change anything except that one line, unless you completely removed the savage driver
<usr13_> Talon: sudo  iwlist wlan0 scanning
<mohbana> MasterShrek, does the same thing apply to software?
<K_Nine> tass1412: Then do you have alsa installed? Try sudo apt-get alsa
<MasterShrek> mohbana, yes, nothign will be saved from the livecd environment
<usr13_> Talon: iwconfig
<tass1412> K_Nine: i do, it works with everything else
<drunkmuppet>  Hi. I am trying to setup a LAMP Webserver through Ubuntu-Server and VMware however I cannot get ethernet to work.
<shade052> SinDoc: try puppylinux on cd. boot from the cd . select install->on flash drive; it works
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, kk,. will be bak in a min
<Talon> says no wireless extentions
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Again, good luck
<VeganZombie> the constant nick changes by sportygal is getting annoying...
<usr13_> Talon: What NIC are u using?
<aladdinsane> does anybody know of a good php/xhtml editor? especially one with "auto text" or whatever it's called when the editor guesses the code you are about to write
 * bod_ is painfully recrossing the antomy
<Talon> Just the built in intel one
<bod_> anatomy
<DRebellion> aladdinsane: autocompletion, i believe
<Talon> it was working like 30 minutes ago, and i broke something proly messing with the sound output
<MasterShrek> Talon, the network isnt working from the virtual machine?
<sportygal> sorry vegan - will fix in one sec - gonna try logging in with another client to fix names
<SinDoc> shade052: let's say that my CD-Drive is dead
<VeganZombie> I crave Grains, who can help?
<usr13_> Talon: lspci
<Wulfie> hey folks I've run into a bit of an odd problem and am looking for some assistance.  I am trying to use my media keys - I have the stop, volume, previous and next buttons all working but the play/pause button refuses to work.  In prefered applications it shows up at XF86AudioPause but I set that in gconf-editor and it never registers when I am using the button.  I am using amarok as my audio player (which I can't select as my default
<Wulfie> media app)
<Talon> I am such a fucking idiot, i have this nice little button next to my sound that when pressed, turns off bluetooth + wireless card, i acidentaly pressed it :( it works now
<aladdinsane> DRebellion: thats right, i'll google away, thnx
<MasterShrek> !language | Talon
<ubotu> Talon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Talon> sorry
<Nick1> Who owns you Americans?:
<Nick1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KVTfcAyYGg
<Nick1> About YouTube:
<Nick1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqkFLBXdvGU
<K_Nine> SinDoc: try this page http://pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<VeganZombie> !Grains | VeganZombie
<VeganZombie> :S
<DRebellion> !ops | Nick1
<ubotu> Nick1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<shade052> SinDoc: did it some time back.. you will want to do something with the syslinux lile and setting the boot option on to the drive.. google it . it is the best friend
<_nix_> Hello everybody.. I'm running transmission gtk here.. is there a way to hand over the running torrents to a transmission daemon and shut off gtk and Xorg?
<usr13_> Talon: Glad you figured it out.  (But rembmer, there are many on this channel, and don't want to offend any of them. :)
<K_Nine> tass1412:  Can you change it in the mixer window?
<spiffman> if someone could please help, gnome crashes fatally all the time and i JUST reinstalled ubuntu. what can i do to get it back?
<Talon> I forgot, no cussing ill hold my tounge better next time mate
<shade052> SinDoc: have the link somewhere here cant find . :{
<usr13_> spiffman: memtest
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, config & editing done,. restarting !
<tass1412> K_Nine: alsamixer? yep
<SinDoc> I'm actually helping a friend switch, so he's now running windows
<spiffman> usr13_ i can log in through terminal, but i want to fix gnome
<drunkmuppet> tion refused)
<drunkmuppet> -
<usr13_> spiffman: Was it working ok before the "reinstall"?
<drunkmuppet> lolz
<mikebot> Is there a way I can add a folder to my main menu so that I can navigate through the folder through the menu?
<spiffman> usr13_ no, that was the reason why i reinstalled it
<usr13_> spiffman: What was the problem before?
<spiffman> usr13_ but it was working perfectly for a while
 * MasterShrek has to run, back in an hour....
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, no,.,. the prob is in the savage driver,.,.damn,.,. rebooting
<usr13_> spiffman: What is your video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Vesa isnt too bad...
<spiffman> usr13_ same thing, except it also gave me the error window "some things will not be functional, sounds, themes, etc"
<spiffman> usr13_ stock intel card that came with the dell vostro
<usr13_> spiffman: Reinstalling is not going to help, will just do same thing again....
 * DRebellion thinks that the !repo factoid contains a broken link to !EasySource
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, its not a muckk aboout comp,. its gonna be my dads work machine so not really needing it to be astheatically amazing
<evil_tech> network manager wont automatically start my ethernet adapter
<Pici> DRebellion: I'll take a look at it.
<spiffman> usr13_ yea, i figured... what do you suggest then?
<usr13_> spiffman: lspci  (tell us what video card you have)
<evil_tech> anything i should look at for why that may be?
<DRebellion> evil_tech: does it work if you start it manually?
<VeganZombie> lspci -nn | grep VGA is better :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: You can also try    sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-savage
<evil_tech> yes
<usr13_> spiffman: issue command  lspci   and tell us what it says about the video card. (Should give info about vidoe card.)
<evil_tech> but this is a system for sale so it has to work "out the box"
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Glad you at least have basic functions while you work on tweaking it..
<usr13_> spiffman: What processor / speed?  How much memory?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ive got that package,.,. cheers,. il do tweaking for the next few hours.,.,.lol,.,. thanks alot
<spiffman> usr13_ ok, i did the command, but i cant scroll up to see hte video card :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np glad to help... I am away for an hour or so..
<VeganZombie> spiffman, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<VeganZombie> spiffman, puts it on one line
<spiffman> usr13_ intel core 2 duo 1.81 ghz
<usr13_> spiffman: Shift-PageUp
<Talon> Hey Usr13_ would there be any specific reason why my sound doesnt play through my headset in firefox but the test sounds do?
<usr13_> Talon: I don't know.
<usr13_> Talon: What audo chip is it?
<spiffman> thanks, ok its intel 82g33/g31 express integrated graphics controller
<Pici> DRebellion: fixed.
 * bod_ thinks everyone should give free cookies to Jack_Sparrow 
<Talon> Any easy way to tell ? :)
<spiffman> usr13_ its an intel 82G33/G31
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks again,.,. good night
<steve_j> hi all. is there a quick command-line command that will remove the first n lines of my log files, but leave the last m lines?
<neos857> help
<neos857> help me plz
<starshine> steve_j: 'head' or 'tail' in combination can get you good results
<starshine> steve_j: forcing an early logrotate might be easier :)
<evil_tech> !ask | neo857
<ubotu> neo857: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mkquist> neos857: ask a question...
<neos857> okismyps3
<spiffman> usr13_ you have no suggestion then?
<neos857> i ned help
<StLemur> Hi, I'm running 7.10. I just uprgaded the kernel from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24 to overcome a Bittorrent problem and now I have no sound. There is no audio* in /dev/.
<neos857> cool
<usr13_> spiffman: grep intel /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neos857> im on  xp
<VeganZombie> !Enter | neos857
<ubotu> neos857: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mnemonica> Alright, someone redirected me before to the wacom help page at ubuntu's site. But that didn't help me. The scroll on my touchpad... The mouse area for laptops... Isn't working. Please help me, I've been trying to resolve the issue for a week now and I've been several places for help.
<spiffman> usr13_ Driver "intel"
<spiffman> usr13_ is all that it prints
<linduxed> my flashplayer (nonfree, installed manually with the tar.gz package) worked perfectly yesterday,,,now where there should be a vid on youtube theres just a white space
<neos857> !Enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neos857> ubotu
<usr13_> StLemur: alsamixer
<VeganZombie> omg
<neos857> usr13_
<sedega> I installed ubuntu server and chose LAMP configuration, but it seems like apache wasnt installed, is this normal?
<pepperjack> sedega: LMP?
<neos857> g2g
<linduxed> is there anyway to check why?
<sedega> I don't think anythingwas
<mnemonica> Fine... A one line question? I need help getting my touchpad vert scroll to work.
<sedega> no LAMP at all
<evil_tech> neo857:what are you attempting to accomplish
<mnemonica> Can someone help me wit that?
<mnemonica> with*
<sedega> i had to apt them
<LMJ> hi
<neos857> yo LMJ
<Arelis> I have a desktop without borders now. Gutsy fails after a few months, dapper has a segfaulting metacity.. and Ubuntu is the most user-friendly distro on the planet. Maybe that's why i couldn't find a good distro. what the heck is wrong with my PC?
<Cyrus25801> how do i run active-x in mozilla
<usr13_> spiffman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<StLemur> usr13: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<pinoyskull> any sed experts here?
<neos857> no
<XLV> Cyrus25801, you dont
<kahrytan> How in the world does Nautilus desktop become the Trash folder?
<LMJ> I would like to know if an update of libtorrent/rtorrent couple ?   Gutsy provide  rTorrent 0.7.4 - libTorrent 0.11.4 but they are outdated
<mnemonica> I need help getting my synaptic touchpad vert scroll to work, can anyone help me?
<neos857> im a bot
<mnemonica> I need help getting my synaptic touchpad vert scroll to work, can anyone help me?
<Cyrus25801> XLV: i need to run active-x in ubuntu for an ip camera.is there any way to do it
<neos857> im call neos
<mnemonica> whoops
<starshine> anyone able to help me on hardy tryign to get JNLP files to work instead of merely download?  I got the java plugin able to do 'normal' applets.
<adelie43> can synaptic be setup to use a SOCKS5 proxy?
<Cyrus25801> i need to run active-x in ubuntu for an ip camera.is there any way to do it
<drunkmuppet> Hi. I messed up my /etc/network/interfaces file. How can I fix it :)
<Pici> !ot | neos857
<ubotu> neos857: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyrus25801> sorry
<enkidu_ak> I've got the ATI blues :( For the life of me I can't get hardware accelartion to work with this X1100.
<kahrytan> How in the world does Nautilus desktop become the Trash folder?
<XLV> Cyrus25801, use wine to run internet explorer in ubuntu
<`Matir> Does anyone know if it's reasonable to dual-boot amd64 and x86 on the same system?  I currently have x86 on my laptop and am looking for a way to make a smooth transition.
<scorphus> hello, metacity is not running when I log in and the window decorations are gone, can you help me?
<Cyrus25801> XLV thanx
<kahrytan> How in the world does Nautilus desktop become the Trash folder?
<XLV> Cyrus25801, or get an ip camera that doesnt need MS's proprietary pos
<neos857> hi ppl  im neosbot or call me neos
<adelie43> Matir: don't put them on the same partition / root and you will be fine
<hsystemxX> scorphus , open terminal and write:   metacity --replace
<XLV> !repeat | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cyrus25801> XLV: din't know it in the begining.oh well
<mnemonica> I need help getting my synaptic touchpad vert scroll to work, can anyone help me?
<Cyrus25801> XLV: thanx
<Indiadev_Techie> wher do i get driver for my adsl modem > UTSTARCOM ADSL 2+ Modem/Router... Model No UT300R2U ????
<neos857> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<usr13_> StLemur: sudo alsaconf
<neos857> sx
<neos857> sa
<neos857> sa
<neos857> s
<neos857> soy
<scorphus> hsystemxX: I do and it gets fixed. but have to do it everytime I log in.
<Indiadev_Techie> for ubuntu....
<jpatrick> !enter > neos857
<VeganZombie> thanks Pici
<adelie43> a SOCKS5 proxy can be an http proxy, right?
<StLemur> usr13: sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<kahrytan> How in the world does Nautilus desktop become the Trash folder?
<`Matir> adelie43, if the browser supports socks
<Indiadev_Techie> wher do i get driver for my adsl modem > UTSTARCOM ADSL 2+ Modem/Router... Model No UT300R2U ???? for ubuntu...............
<starshine> apparently the jnlp stuff claims to need "webstart" but some pesky thing called 'javaws' isn't really getting wired up automagically
<hsystemxX> scorphus add that command to the session. System->Preferences->Sessions -> Startup programs
<scorphus> hsystemxX: ok
<adelie43> so, setting up synaptic to use an http proxy whose address is a socks5 proxy will work, or no?
<Indiadev_Techie> can any one help me ?????
<askand> How can I acess files on a mac that is on the network from ubuntu?
<usr13_> StLemur: sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<LMJ> askand : via nfs share
<mnemonica> I need help getting my synaptic touchpad vert scroll to work, can anyone help me?
<spiffman> usr13_ i went through it, nothing strange was in the configuration... i think the problem lies in gnome, not the xserver (because gdm loads fine)
<pepperjack> kahrytan: rm -fr ~/Desktop; ln -s /home/$USER/Desktop /home/$USER/.Trash :)
<adelie43> `Matir: I think where I am they are throttling ubuntu repositories
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, what's your problem?
<neos857> mnemonica no soy
<kahrytan> pepperjack->  huh?
<LMJ> mnemonica : there is way to configure it in your gnome preference menu or so
<Indiadev_Techie> wher do i get driver for my adsl modem > UTSTARCOM ADSL 2+ Modem/Router... Model No UT300R2U ????
<pepperjack> kahrytan: that was backwards anyway
<StLemur> usr13: OK, doing that. After that sudo alsaconf?
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: wher do i get driver for my adsl modem > UTSTARCOM ADSL 2+ Modem/Router... Model No UT300R2U ????
<kahrytan> pepperjack->  There is  Desktop folder
<mnemonica> LMJ: Mmmk... Pretty sure that doesn't have what I'm looking for, but I'll check. Thanks for the reply and suggestion, I'll get back to you.
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: the ubuntu version.....
<neos857> ?---> op ]
<LMJ> Indiadev_Techie : it's an USB modem ?
<kahrytan> pepperjack->  problem, the desktop folder isnt being used. .trash folder is being displayed on desktop
<sybariten> I have USB harddrives. I have USB memories. One of them runs Ubuntu live. I have a LAN and several computers. Can i somehow install Ubuntu (server) on a machine without needing to burn a CD ?
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, I don't know about ADSL. I sorry
<scorphus> hsystemxX: it's already there, on top position
<Indiadev_Techie>  xobius: yes its a USB/ETHERNET Modem/Router...
<mnemonica> LMJ: Nope... nothing there.. hold on... brb
<hsystemxX> did you installed emerald manager?
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, did you connect using Ethernet Card?
<hsystemxX> scorphus did you installed emerald manager?
<norty> I need help, I've downloaded an iso of matlab (through my university) but i don't know how to install it, any help?
<gnuskool_> what the diff btwn a wireless acess point and a wifi router?
<PiranhaP> How do I upgrade my Feisty server (e.g. no gui) to Gutsy?  I tried installing update-manager on it and running it on the X server of another host, and it runs, but it eventually complains about not having an 'ubuntu-desktop' metapackage installed.
<Indiadev_Techie> sybariten: the install it on virtual machine software such as VMware, Microsoft Virtual PC......
<mnemonica> LMJ: Ok, yeah... Nothing in preferences, any other ideas?
<kahrytan> How in the world does Nautilus desktop become the Trash folder? I need to change it back so Desktop is showed on the desktop and not .Trash folder
<gnuskool_> what the diff btwn a wireless acess point and a wifi router?
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: Yes..
<scorphus> hsystemxX: no, not beryl nor compiz... I just did "aptitude install gnome-session" to have a gui on this gutsy server (under Xen over NoMachine)
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie,  because if you use Ethernet Card, is not necessary any extra driver
<LMJ> not Gnome around mnemonica, sorry
<mnemonica> LMJ: Mmmk. Thanks anyway.
<spiffman> usr13_ ok well i'm going to try to install kde, if that works, i'll see if i can mess with gnome and get it working again
<sybariten> Indiadev_Techie: uhm... its OK with me to wipe the drive... its not that...
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie,  your Eth Card is detected?
<PiranhaP> gnuskool_: a router will have the capability of forwarding (Router) or NATing (Gateway) your packets to another network.  An access-point, by strict definition, just bridges wifi clients to a LAN.
<mnemonica> After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<usr13_> gnuskool_: Just 2 names for same device.
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: yes...
<kahrytan> Can someone answer/fix my problem
<zhangwei> yes
<hsystemxX> scorphus, sudo apt-get install gnome  , or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity
<gnuskool_> thx PiranhaP  and usr13
<kenan> I am having a problem with my Quickcam Fusion, the camera works but I cant seem to get its microphone working, how can I fix this?
<fibbs> Hi folks
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, then you can config the Router with your web browser
<Indiadev_Techie>  sybariten: yes... i do prefer to perform a clean format... b4 installing ubuntu server edition...
<neos857>  IDENTIFY-MSG REGISTER
<norty>  I need help, I've downloaded an iso of matlab (through my university) but i don't know how to install it, any help?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me?
<scorphus> hsystemxX: hmm.. good points, let me try them
<sedega> may god help you
<usr13_> gnuskool_: wireless AP, wireless router, wifi AP, wifi router, etc...
<fibbs> any url to a howto on how to configure initramfs-utils to include programs and scripts in initrd?
<StrangeCharm> i'm having trouble hibernating a fujitsu laptop - when i click hibernate from the power menu, it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor, and i can't do anything. can i rememdy this?
<PriceChild> norty, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<kahrytan> How in the world does Nautilus desktop become the Trash folder? I need to change it back so Desktop is showed on the desktop and not .Trash folder. If you dont understand problem, just ask.
<sedega> StrangeCharm: you using ati driver?
<PriceChild> kahrytan, it'll probably be a setting in gconf somewhere
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, read the router's hanbook. In general have an adress similar to http://192.0.0.1  or 10.0.0.2
<kahrytan> PriceChild->  But where
<mnemonica> After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<hsystemxX> scorphus , also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity-commons
<Indiadev_Techie> sybariten: wher r u from...
<kahrytan> PriceChild->  I didnt change anything  in gconf for it to do this. I have no idea how it happened. And it's a fresh install
<scorphus> hsystemxX: ok
<adelie43> how can I run synaptic over a SOCKS5 proxy (via ssh)
<PiranhaP> Can I upgrade a server to gutsy by merely replacing instances of 'feisty' with 'gutsy' in my sources.list and then apt-get update and upgrade?
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: wher r u from.. bro.. ???
<Pici> !ot | Indiadev_Techie
<ubotu> Indiadev_Techie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> kahrytan, /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, tell me what router is
<PiranhaP> Well, I'm gonna try it, and if it doesn't work, I'm going to blame you all for not warning me otherwise!   j/k :P
<drunkmuppets> What does "Temporary Failure when trying to access..." when doing a apt-get update mean?
<kahrytan> hello
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: my router is of UTSTARCOM brand... nd the model no is UT300R2U
<sybariten> Indiadev_Techie: sweden, why
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<drunkmuppets> oh hai
<drunkmuppets> What does "Temporary Failure when trying to access..." when doing a apt-get update?
<nalioth> drunkmuppets: it means that the network took a pause and didn't resume the connection properly
<Indiadev_Techie> sybariten: Just askin....
<drunkmuppets> hmm
<drunkmuppets> it's doing that for all my updates
<nalioth> drunkmuppets: and please don't repeat (we saw you the first time)
<sybariten> Indiadev_Techie: ok
<nalioth> drunkmuppets: try using another mirror
<kahrytan> PriceChild->  That helped. Accept I dont want Home to be desktop. but unchecking restored it to Desktop folder
<Liquideath> guys
<drunkmuppets> nalioth sorry: i was getting, please register to talk.
<ouellettesr> does anyone know whar dir firefox themese are held in?
<Liquideath> what is the application that controls the Beryl UI?
<neos857> ACCESS
<StLemur> usr13: I've installed alsa-tools and sudo alsaconf still gives 'sudo: alsaconf: command not found'.
<Seveas> ouellettesr, ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles/somestring/
<mnemonica> After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<ouellettesr> Seveas: thanks
<neos857> ACCESS
<sybariten> Indiadev_Techie: I know, you figured i might be scottish since i was too cheap to burn a CD for the ubuntu install....
<neos857> ACCESS
<mneptok> POWERPOINT
<mneptok> POWERPOINT
<mneptok> damn. still not working.
<Seveas> /cs k mneptok OOIMPRESS
<hepek> i have the strangest problem ... In Firefox and some other GTK+ apps, Ctrl+A does nothing and Alt+A selects all in textboxes all of the sudden... Any ideas?
<chrischie> np
<Indiadev_Techie>  sybariten: aww... man... i dont think like that...
<evil_tech> anyone have any ideas why network manager wont start my ethernet card like it is supposed to?
<frapzzt> hi i encrypted my partition like in the ubuntuusers tutorial now ic becama this error http://nopaste.biz/34074
<Indiadev_Techie>  sybariten: is ther anythin i can do for ya...
<Indiadev_Techie>  sybariten: i too, do the same thing...
<sybariten> Indiadev_Techie: nah... i'm investigating the matter As-We-Speak
<drunkmuppets> Ok when I try to do a wget, I get Temporary failure in name resolution.
<sybariten> i'm "on it", as an american cop would say
<scorphus> hsystemxX: hmm... nautilus is consuming 99% of the virtual CPU
<nalioth> drunkmuppets: your DNS server is on the fritz
<scorphus> something is not right in this install
<Indiadev_Techie>  sybariten: so do ya want to install ubuntu server edition on ur portable drive...
<hsystemxX> scorphus, nautilus is a file browser. As you know. try kiling it
<exneo> I have an hp pavilion a819n and I put linux mint4.0 basically ubuntu on my box alsa recognizes my alc880 realtek hda-intel card but sound doesn't play I am a newbie sort-of I don't want to wind up compiling drivers through the terminal I always get errors so does any body know about this error and plz help me also I use a mac theme but can't find the apple logo on the menu symbol I don't know how to macmenu hack well plz help so I can kick
<exneo>  the windows
<scorphus> hsystemxX: I already killed it and aptitude purged it and some others
<frojnd1> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=708 ttl=64 time=716 ms (DUP!)   what does DUP mean
<exneo> I have an hp pavilion a819n and I put linux mint4.0 basically ubuntu on my box alsa recognizes my alc880 realtek hda-intel card but sound doesn't play I am a newbie sort-of I don't want to wind up compiling drivers through the terminal I always get errors so does any body know about this error and plz help me also I use a mac theme but can't find the apple logo on the menu symbol I don't know how to macmenu hack well plz help so I can kick
<exneo>  the windows
<mut80r> hey everyone, just wondering if there's a way to transfer the live cd to an external harddrive so that I can use it in a live session and/or install from it much faster than from cd ?
<kahrytan> hsystemxX->  better idea is to nautilus --replace
<exneo> sup
<emmeram> Not to repeat myself, but does anyone know about symbolic links when using pure-ftpd?
<exneo> I don't have sound working in gutsy I have realtek alc880
<hsystemxX> scorphus, why you purged nautilus?
<spiffman> usr13_ thought i'd follow up... i installed fluxbox, that worked, so i knew the problem was in gnome. deleted .gnome and .gnome2 folders, and now gnome is completely reset and works. oh, and thanks!
<Indiadev_Techie>  sybariten: its 2.00AM in India....
<kahrytan> hsystemxX->  to perhaps use another manager
<exneo> any help
<scorphus> hsystemxX: to see how it goes without it, but I'm installing it again
<exneo> xchat rules
<usr13_> spiffman: Very well. Glad you figured it out.  And thanks for telling us, good FYI  :)
<mut80r> frojnd1: DUP means it was a duplicated packet, maybe your router sent it a 2nd time because it thought the 1st one didn't get through ?
<hsystemxX> Ubuntu server comes without desktop manager right?
<hsystemxX> i mean no graphic user interface.
<hsystemxX> right?
<PriceChild> HymnToLife, right
<PriceChild> whoops
<exneo> so does anybody know how to fix sound problems with realtek soundcards in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> right....
<mkquist> exneo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 try this page
<PriceChild> hsystemxX, right, but you can still install it on top
<Indiadev_Techie> ;-) Hi everybody....
<IndyGunFreak> exneo: are you sure itse realtek?
<hsystemxX> yes, i know. And scorphus, you installed gnome-ssesion?
<hsystemxX> to have a GUI?
<Indiadev_Techie> can i install k3b on ubuntu.....
<scorphus> hsystemxX: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: of course
<drunkmuppets> How do I check my DNS settings?
<exneo> yes k3b works in ubuntu
<mut80r> I swear the GUI is gnome-desktop ?
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: How ? wher do i get the software...
<scorphus> <scorphus> hsystemxX: no, not beryl nor compiz... I just did "aptitude install gnome-session" to have a gui on this gutsy server (under Xen over NoMachine)
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install k3b
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: i mean the same version that we use on KDE.....
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: now it is going to want to install a ton of dependencies
<mut80r> oh ok ..
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: should be the same, as far as i know.
<VictorE> drunkmuppet: /etc/resolv.conf ...
<exneo> so I need to get my realtek working with alsa how
<drunkmuppets> thankyou
<hsystemxX> scorphus , did you tried: sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core gnome-core
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, do sudo ifconfig
<IndyGunFreak> exneo: i've asked you three times, are you sure its realtek
<IndyGunFreak> they typically just work
<mut80r> I have a realtek hd and mine just works.
<exneo> yes hda-intel realtek alc880 chipset onboard
<Corty> Heyho
<exneo> indyguyfreak
<drunkmuppets> lol how do I know what my DNS should be? I am in VMWare
<IndyGunFreak> !intelhda | exneo thats a bit different
<ubotu> exneo thats a bit different: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, what ip have your eth0?
<exneo> tried but its to tough
<scorphus> hsystemxX: no, I'm installing them
<mut80r> nice script indy
<exneo> I need somthing easy
<Indiadev_Techie>  IndyGunFreak: i also have a 2002 model Pentium 4 with 128mb ram nd 40gb hardisk... can i install ubuntu on this machine ????
<drunkmuppets> yes
<exneo> but running the install script doestnt work
<mkquist> exneo: did you check that page? usually works for me..
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: i don't see why not, the ram is a bit low.
<Indiadev_Techie> xobius: 192.168.1.1....
<exneo> I t recognizes it but it wont play
<IndyGunFreak> exneo: ? the install script?..
<exneo> Im a bit of a noob
<exneo> ubuntu for bout a month
<masquerade> Anyone know if there is a known way to install Ubuntu from a USB thumbdrive with the setup in windows rather than a preexisting linux install? I don't have an optical drive but I do have a bunch of 2 and 4GB thumbdrives
<IndyGunFreak> !install | masquerade
<ubotu> masquerade: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hsystemxX> scorphus, if gnome is consuming more resources than the acceptable, try a lighter desktop manager like xfce.
<exneo> yes search google pendrive has a nice guide
<mut80r> masquarade: try setting your BIOS to boot from USB-HDD and plug your memory stick in
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: yes i know... but would ubuntu work fine on this machine if i set swap partition 2GB... ????
<pinoyskull> need help using sed.. who can help me
<exneo> probably but if its persistant you want a big partion
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: like i said, its low on ram.. and if you're system is constantly accessing swap, its going to be slow
<scorphus> hsystemxX: I have to mimic the most used configuration, as this is for software tests purposes, and many ubuntu users report problems with it
<mut80r> brb restarting into installed system ..
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: i would rpobably look at a straight debian etch install, as opposed to Ubuntu, on that little ram
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: so should i ubgrade my ram (SDRAM.... they rare to seen in the market these days)....
<exneo> so can I graphically compile the driver I've updated alsa and the kernal is new should I install the alc880 codecs? indygunfreak
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there any way to wget all the files in an apache directory listing?
<iKap> whats the difference in restore and reinstall?
<IndyGunFreak> exneo: i would.
<norty>  i just installed matlab 7.4.0 for linux, and when i start it i cannot see the toolbar icons, i know they are there since i can click on them and windows appear but the links and labels are gone.. any help?
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: if you cna upgrade the ram, I would, or like i said, go with a straight Debian install, Debian is pretty similar to Ubuntu, but not quite as resource heavy.
<exneo> should I use kompile ive tried I get errors is their a better tool
<dido> hello
<exneo> indygunfreak
<Indiadev_Techie>  IndyGunFreak: do u mean the that dos type installation .........
<hsystemxX> iKap, guessing, restore - exact copy of a previous. reinstall - reinstalation with new configuration.
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: i assume you're name means you're in India, but youc an find SDRam on ebay all the time for pretty cheap.
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: i mean for either...
<xobius> Indiadev_Techie, http://192.168.1.1/ in the browser and entering Username: admin and Password: admin
<Indiadev_Techie>  IndyGunFreak: Yes.... i m frm India...
<iKap> hsystemxX, if i do a restore would i loose my settings, apps, files?
<Indiadev_Techie>  IndyGunFreak: wher u frm ???
<hsystemxX> iKap,maybe, depends on what type of restore you are doing.
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: ok, well, id on't know how the market is there, but i've gotten old memory on ebay pretty cheap.
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: indpls, IN
<Escudero> Hi, what are the repositories of source.list default?
<Dandre> Hello,
<scorphus> hsystemxX: maybe it is something with NoMachine. I'll backup this image and "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" to see if I get this fixed... the drawback is that this will install 400+ packages and more than 380MB
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: ok i will shop it on ebay...
<scorphus> s/and more/and download more/
<R_en_GUtsy> hello... I need to know how to activate the aegis protocol for use with WPA. My card works with wep, but Uni has WPA Enterprise and it doesn't seem to be supported. Anyone knows of any project related with this aegis sec.prot?
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: also can u help me buy my new system ???
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: what do you mean by that?
<norty> nevermind got it fixed
<IndyGunFreak> exneo: i can't really be anymore clear on the instructions, i compiled alsa followign those instructions, and it made my intelhda work fine.
<adelie43> anyone having issue with the repositories being REALLY slow today? every server I am getting <1kBps
<Wiredtape> hey.. is it possible to run ubuntu as a virtual machine inside windows? with 1 exception.. ubuntu installation is on different drive..
<Starnestommy> Wiredtape: I think virtual PC can do it, but I'm not sure about vmware
<Dandre> I am searching for a vnc viewer that can scale the screen so that it can fit in the viewer window. For instance, if the server has a display array of 1500x1000, and the viewer 800x600, I want to have the whole display in the viewer window
<R_en_GUtsy> ANybody else having trouble with WPA Enterprise? WPA Personal seems to work...
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: not on ebay man.... i mean can u help me configure my new pc that i want to buy... im into animaton,VFX/SFX & Cinematics....
<invit> Hi
<hepek> when I press Ctrl+A in any GTK+ textbox it doesn't select all but moves cursor to the beginning of the line, how can I fix this...
<adelie43> Wiredtape: ubuntu needs to be installed from the VM. you can't run the same install because the hardware is technically different between being a host and a VM
<IndyGunFreak> Indiadev_Techie: wouldnt' even know where to start, sorry
<Wiredtape> Starnestommy, ok..
<invit> Anibody know if 9dragon can work with Wine please ?
<R_en_GUtsy> if you are to use ubuntu isnide a virtual machine on winodws you may be able to download it. Using vmware?
<Indiadev_Techie> IndyGunFreak: Then sorry to disturb ya.... but thanx 4 ur Help....
<R_en_GUtsy> invit try wine-doors. The best way to know is to try it. Wine is just 10MB
<Wiredtape> adelie43, that's what I was thinking.. one more question.. would a ubuntu amd 64bit vm be able to run at that bit depth, while inside a windows 32 bit?
<adelie43> Wiredtape: if you want to run ubuntu in a VM, you need to download the install iso for the host and them mount it in the vmware config for that machine and boot to it, then run install as normal
<adelie43> Wiredtape: no
<Ritter_Rost> guten morgen
<Wiredtape> adelie43, so which version should I download?
<Wiredtape> machine is 64bit amd.
<muuddflap> will someone please tell what is the easiest printer to install on 7.10
<R_en_GUtsy> Wiredtape: ifg you are to run ubuntu in vmware, just download the bmware image of gutsy and you are off. Doesn't get simplier
<adelie43> Wiredtape: the only mix and match is that you can run 32 and 64 bit VM's in 64 bit host environments
<invit> R_en_GUtsy I have try and I cant lunch the game, i don't know if my configuration are bad or if 9dragon don t work with wine
<R_en_GUtsy> muuddflap: any HP printer should do
<adelie43> Wiredtape: you need to get ubuntu for i386
<Wiredtape> R_en_GUtsy, thanks
<invit> But I think It doesn t work
<Wiredtape> adelie43, thanks
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<muuddflap> r_en ok man thanks alot
<adelie43> Wiredtape: you want the 32 bit ubuntu if you have 32 bit windows
<R_en_GUtsy> It may not work. www.winehq.org
<warlock_handler> i am having some display problem on my ubuntu 7.10
<invit> Thanks a lot
<muuddflap> thanks talk to ya'll later
<pelerophon0> hi all. i'd like to backup my crontab file, but i don't know where to find it. i edit it by running "crontab -e".
<adelie43> ok, different question. has anyone been using the repositories today and had them be normal fast?
<R_en_GUtsy> see the WineDB to see details
<R_en_GUtsy> and add some if you find them ;)'
<DamagePlan> hello
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: /etc/crontab
<warlock_handler> I have a screen resolution of 1400 x 1050 ... and it is suppose to be perfect for my 19" wide screen (LG says that)
<R_en_GUtsy> anybody knows about WPA and aegis ? Is there any protocol one has to install? what the h.. is it?
<warlock_handler> but my ubuntu stretches more than required
<adelie43> I suspect my traffic is being manipulated, so I was going to use squid over socks vis ssh to see if it sped thngs up, but wanted to see if others were having problems too, first
<pelerophon0> zionpsyfer, that's what i thought, but that file looks nothing like the one i edit myself
<invit> Ok it s my config .... 9dragon is supposed to work with wine :'(
<lz1gjd> hello, could anyone help me with making flash work with firefox and gutsy ?
<moon> bon soir tous le monde
<heartsblood> I just read that Transmission has been selected as the defualt Torrent client for hardy, is this true?
<PriceChild> R_en_GUtsy, network manager will do it out of the box
<PriceChild> !fr | moon
<ubotu> moon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<PriceChild> !hardy | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<R_en_GUtsy> invit hang on... It ends up working. See if wine doors supports it. If not drop the guy a line, and he may even make it work ;)
<heartsblood> of for crying out loud ><
<warlock_handler> can anyone here please help me with my display problem...
<moon> merci bien a bientot peace et salute
<usr13_> pelerophon0: Just write to another filename / directory.
<warlock_handler> admin helpppp sos sos
<warlock_handler> :D
<invit> Ok thanks a lot :)
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: Hmm, what's the command you are using to edit it?
<StLemur> Anyone else, ideas why upgrading the kernel to 2.6.24 might cause my audio devices to vanish?
<pepperjack> warlock_handler: what problem?
<pelerophon0> zionpsyfer: "crontab -e". i don't edit it as root, btw
<usr13_> pelerophon0: crontab -e      Ctrl-o
<R_en_GUtsy> PriceChild: nm should do it, I know, but it seems that something is wrong. Are the card drivers supposed to support that specific part of the stack. It's a dlink DWL-650+  card
<warlock_handler> pepperjack: thank you ... ok the problem is... i have a 1400 x 1050 resolution
<xobius> warlock_handler, wha'ts is the problem?
<warlock_handler> pepperjack: and my monitor is perfect for that
<pelerophon0> usr13_: that's a good suggestion indeed, but i want to write a backup script, so i still need to know where the actual file is
<warlock_handler> pepperjack: but my ubuntu stretches below that in height
<warlock_handler> pepperjack: so i cant see the bottom of the screen
<pepperjack> warlock_handler: does the screen move around if you move your mouse over to the far boarders?
<pelerophon0> zionpsyfer: when i edit it with crontab -e, btw, it says the file is tmp/crontab.[randomjunk]/crontab
<warlock_handler> pepperjack: nope i am not using compiz or any desktop manager/ animation software
<pepperjack> warlock_handler: sure it isnt a monitor setup issue? often when i change drivers or res i need to adjust the geometry using monitor buttons
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: Hmm, I'm trying it out on my system to see if I can find it.  Unfortunately I usually just edit /etc/crontab.  still looking =P
<usr13_> warlock_handler: You simply need to find one that fits the screen.  Look at ratios suggest in the owner's manual and find one you like.
<kaminix> Is there any way to set standard settings for htop?
<warlock_handler> pepperjack: I did that... hence i know that this size is not fitting the monitor right.. whereas it should
<kaminix> eg. to use text for all bar thingies and to use the Black Night colour scheme
<Dandre> I am searching for a vnc viewer that can scale the screen so that it can fit in the viewer window. For instance, if the server has a display array of 1500x1000, and the viewer 800x600, I want to have the whole display in the viewer window
<DamagePlan>  help
<DamagePlan> PLease
<warlock_handler> usr13_: as i mentioned earlier... this is the right ratio...
<Gibbwake> can someone tell me how to get to the wifi panel that shows the wifi networks? it disappears from the upper right randomly sometimes
<DamagePlan> When I log out my computer freezes and just stays on the desktop picture
<Flare183> !ask | DamagePlan
<ubotu> DamagePlan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usr13_> warlock_handler: If it is not displaying on the screen properly, then it clearly is NOT the right ratio.  So change it.
<DamagePlan> Whats the problem
<DamagePlan> thanks
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: Got it /var/spool/cron/USERNAME
<fiXXXerMet> Is it difficult to setup dual monitors in 7.10?
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a GUI for it?
<Flare183> !dualhead | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: errr, /var/spool/cron/crontabs/USERNAME.   *need more coffee*
<usr13_> zionpsyfer: pelerophon0 Why not just let the nano editor write a copy to the home directory?
<Flare183> Gibbwake: by running the networkmanager i think
<Gibbwake> weird. ok
<Odd-rationale> What's the differnce between dvorak and dvorak-classic?
<pelerophon0> zionpsyfer: thanks! how did you find it?
<zionpsyfer> usr13_:  No idea.  As I've said, my usual method is just editing /etc/crontab.
<emma_> hallo
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: the man page :P
<DamagePlan> PLease can I have help, Whenever I log out or restart the x sever my computer is just left on the desktop picture. I then have to switch off my computer by the wall wich is not healthy. PLease can you help me, thanks :)
<warlock_handler> usr13_: where can i find the display config file
<Gibbwake> I wish I could tell it to stop auto connecting to some neighbors wifi. It just hangs up on it, then goes unresponsive when it cant connect
<pelerophon0> usr13_: i'm writing a backup script
<pelerophon0> usr13_: and, apart from that, it makes me nervous that crontab is writing to files i can't locate :)
<oem__> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<pelerophon0> zionpsyfer: RTFM, eh? well, thanks! :)
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: Heh, indeed.  when all else fails... :)  Glad I could help and learn something at the same time.
<Flare183> DamagePlan: press alt+f1 to login to the termnial then type in sudo shutdown -P now
<Gibbwake> how do I restart the nm applet that controls wifi? mine keeps hanging
<IndyGunFreak> fiXXXerMet: most of ti depends on what brand card you have, Nvidia was pretty easy for me.
<Odd-rationale> nv I got the answer.
<usr13_> pelerophon0: But the editor tells you exactly where it is writing to.  [Ctrl-o]
 * FiveSheetsOfAcid is away: EVE http://www.eve-online.de
<Flare183> !away | FiveSheetsOfAcid
<ubotu> FiveSheetsOfAcid: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<Flare183> !away > FiveSheetsOfAcid
<lz1gjd> could you help me fix my problem with firefox and flash . i tried with automatix, installing it from inside firefox but didnt wrk
<usr13_> pelerophon0: But the editor tells you exactly where it is writing to.  [Ctrl-o]  And at that point, you can just tell it to write a copy to your /home/username directory and there you have a backup.
<Flare183> lz1gjd: flash is broken the installer is anyway
<pelerophon0> usr13_: no, it doesn't. it's writing to a tmp file. presumably because i'm not on a superuser account and can't access the stuff under /var/spool/cron/crontabs directly.
<lz1gjd> Flare183: any fix ?
<Flare183> !flashissues > lz1gjd
<HymnToLife> lz1gjd: download the archive, extract, copy the .so file into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, you're ther
<lz1gjd> i see
<Jack_Sparrow> lz1gjd: I would suggest you restore from backup or reinstall...
<lz1gjd> thanxxxx
<phaedral> lsusb just hangs; what to do?
<lz1gjd> reinstall what ???
<lz1gjd> you mean flash package i hope
<Jack_Sparrow> lz1gjd: Ubuntu.. once you try automatix.. it is a royal pain to get things right
<[nrx]> hi folks. I've just installed restricted drivers for my ati radeon on ubuntu. Problem is, i cant find a place to increase the colour depth. Can someone help me please. (it's actually mythbuntu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Flare183> !flash | lz1gjd
<ubotu> lz1gjd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Flare183> see?
<adub_> is there any way to have xtightvncviewer fill my entire screen or give me a larger screen???
<lz1gjd> well if I only knew the repos where i could find all multimedia packages i needed ...
<usr13_> pelerophon0: Why does it make you nervious?  It just does a tempory sudo file, but it works anyway, right?  So doesn't really matter. Right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gibbwake> is there a default root password for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Flare183> !root | Gibbwake
<jpatrick> !root > Gibbwake
<ubotu> Gibbwake: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jpatrick> !sudo > Gibbwake
<HymnToLife> technically, there _us_ one
<Flare183> haha
<HymnToLife> it's just one you can never get right ;)
<HymnToLife> is*
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<Gibbwake> is that something unique to ubuntu?
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ruben-> I installed ubuntu, did not have to enter a root password, and the user created by the install doesn't have access to sudo, how can I fix this?
<[nrx]> how do i increase the colour depth, when i'm using restricted drivers?
<Rufus_> how do I install a gtk theme?
<deme> Hey guys, my sound card isn't being recognized by ubuntu, any pages or guides that would help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben-: the user created during the install does have sudo access.
<HymnToLife> Rufus_: copy into /usr/share/themes
<Rufus_> thanks
<Cyrus25801> i want to instal Internet explorer on wine so that I can run active-x but where do i download it.can't use MS because you download a preinstaller and that doesn't work
<jeffMASTERflex> Rufus_: you can also install them directly from the Appearance properties
<DamagePlan> SHould it now work?
<ruben-> Jack_Sparrow: It says "ruben is not in sudoers file."
<DamagePlan> whoops
<usr13_> pelerophon0: If you would like to know more about how crontab works, see:  man crontab
<zionpsyfer> !sound > deme
<r3tex> I've installed some packages from Hardy but decided that they weren't good, how can I roll back to only 7.10 packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyrus25801: Ask in #Winehq... they have ways of making that work
<soulrider> hey everyone
<soulrider> check out what i made, i posted it on the foums, pics included :P http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4244426#post4244426
<zLoSteR> i guys hi .. i want to update my compiz-fusion 0.5.2 to 0.6.0 ... can someone can help me
<DRebellion> r3tex: i would try removing the hardy sources
<DamagePlan> <Flare183> Should it now work?
<deme> zionpsyfer: Yes, I have no sound, I have no idea why you're using boolean algebra
<Zambezi> How tricky is it to install grub separatley?
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben-: Never seen a fresh install..(hard drive not some vm thingy) not have sudo access
<HymnToLife> deme: see your PM's ;)
<HymnToLife> you got one from ubotu
<deme> Oh, gotcha O.o
<[nrx]> i've installed mythbuntu. enabled the restrcited drivers for my ati radeon. The colour depth isn't there though - can anyone tell me how i increase it?
<helloyo> i have a bandwidth limit with my ISP, what is the best way to keep track of my usage?
<ruben-> Jack_Sparrow: it's a fresh install, external computer..
<Hi> HI :)
<usr13_> pelerophon0: Or:  man 5 crontab
<adub_> does anyone in here run xtight vncviewer
<Flare183> DamagePlan: i don't know all that command does is shut the computer down
<Jack_Sparrow> zLoSteR: #Compix for that answer
<Flare183> !hi | hi
<ubotu> hi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> #Compiz
<Flare183> !compiz zLoSteR
<ruben-> Jack_Sparrow: how can I fix that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz zloster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !compiz | zLoSteR
<ubotu> zLoSteR: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pelerophon0> usr13_: no offense, but my problem has been solved a long time ago, and i do know how to read the man page.
<_Drax> Can someone give me some suggestions on what to use the ubuntu server for except webserver and mysql and game servers, I feel like doing something over here.. :)
<Justin125> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hi> Hey I got a Vaio notebook & i wanna install Ubuntu on it
<Flare183> _Drax: goto #ubuntu-server i think
<jeffMASTERflex> _Drax: how bout turning it into a music jukebox you can access from anywhere
<HymnToLife> _Drax: seed the Ubuntu images on bittorrent
<zLoSteR> well in compiz-fusion they told me that all i need is to update
<zLoSteR> my compiz packages
<usr13_> pelerophon0: Just type:  man 5 crontab   and use spacebar to page down or PageUp and PageDown  etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben-: No idea.. Is there more than one user on the system?
<pelerophon0> usr13_: i find it curious that you give me lots of suggestions that do not apply to my problem, or are plain incorrect, and thereafter advise me to read the man page when i question them.
<zLoSteR> my package-tree
<ruben-> Jack_Sparrow: no..
<_Drax> jeffMASTERflex, that sounds like fun!
<Cyrus25801> Jack_Sparrow: IE$Linux not supported at wineHQ
<zLoSteR> and i don't know how to do this
<HymnToLife> _Drax: also, if you have a static IP, maybe you could consider joining the NTP pool
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyrus25801: Yes, I am aware of that...
<_Drax> I have a static ip, whats the NTP pool?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyrus25801: I never suggested using that.. I am very against using it
<HymnToLife> http://www.pool.ntp.org
<HymnToLife> !ntp
<Cyrus25801> Jack_Sparrow: so why did you send me there then
<Hi> so any special care tobe taken abt it?
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<usr13_> pelerophon0: Your original question was how to create a backup of the crontab file, and I told you the easiest most effecient method to do that.
<DRebellion> ruben-: you could try booting off the livecd, mounting the hard drive, chrooting to it, and editing the sudoers file.
<warlock_handler> usr13_: ok got fixed thnx for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyrus25801: To get help with your problem and IE.. without using that script
<Hi> Hey I got a Vaio notebook & i wanna install Ubuntu on it
<ruben-> DRebellion: trying that now..
<Hi> Hey I got a Vaio notebook & i wanna install Ubuntu on it
<Hi> so any special care tobe taken abt it?
<zionpsyfer> usr13_:  He just wanted to know the default location it is saved to.
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > Hi
<Hi> what?
<Cyrus25801> Jack_Sparrow: so ie4linux is a script
<Flare183> !install > Hi
<usr13_> zionpsyfer: But he asked specifically how to make a backup file of it.
<r3tex> DRebellion: that doesn't work since the installed packages are newer
<_Drax> HymnToLife, would it take much bandwidth, that NTP ? does it send data every minute?
<[nrx]> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[nrx]> !mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dan__> Someone help a sec?
<Flare183> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HymnToLife> _Drax: no, it takes very little bandwidth
<DRebellion> ruben-: make sure you use 'visudo' to edit the sudoers file.
<dan__> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<dan__> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<dan__> So, check this please and use another prefix!.
<HymnToLife> the requests are really small, it's basically just telling the time it is
<[nrx]> i can't get the mixer up, that's the problem :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyrus25801: Yes, and it makes a mess of things... for more info on it, ask in #Winehq it is OT in here.
<dan__> I'm installing Kmuddy
<Flare183> !enter | dan__ (sorry, had to do it)
<ubotu> dan__ (sorry, had to do it): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[nrx]> what's the command for the alsa mixer in console? i've forgotten
<_Drax> HymnToLife, it does sound like fun.. do you have more suggestions where you can be of usage like joining the NTP pool..?
<adub_> does anyone in here run xtight vncviewer
<zionpsyfer> usr13_:  Not unless I misread his question of " i'd like to backup my crontab file, but i don't know where to find it".  He sounds like he's good to go on backing things up.  He just needed the path.
<L3ttuc3> [nrx] amixer?
<dan__> huh? I pasted the error message
<jeffMASTERflex> !pastebin | dan__
<ubotu> dan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<L3ttuc3> [nrx] try amixer.
<LjL> mc44: i'm not interested in what you are saying
<pelerophon0> usr13_: zionpsyfer is entirely correct. i'm sure you're just trying to be helpful, but what is it that you think will be accomplish from continuing this conversation?
<riot__> er irc.g00ns.net
<Dexterex> hello! a read a lot of things abaut a solution for cpu 100% with flash anybody has an advice for that?
<sajes> How do I build a .deb package from a source package?
<dan__> so, you're going to just keep telling me how I'm talking in the IRC wrong, or is someone going to offer me some assistance?
<HymnToLife> !checkinstall | sajes
<tumbleweed05> hey people. just doing some hardware tests. when i plug in some headphones/speakers in the headphone plugin sound still comes out of the speakers on the computer.
<jeffMASTERflex> sajes: debhelper is a series of scripts that will help you build nice deb packages. not the bastardized versions produced by checkinstall
<Gibbwake> how do you get to the command line?
<sajes> jeffMASTERflex: thanks.
<Dexterex> how do you get to the command line?????
<ubotu> sajes: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tumbleweed05> gibbwake: applications, accessories, terminal
<Gibbwake> Dexterex: yeah im a newb
<tumbleweed05> lol.
<Gibbwake> thanks tumbleweed05
<Dexterex> lol
<ruben-> DRebellion: it says invalid argument with mount :s
<tumbleweed05> so any help. when i want headphones plugged in i don't want sound coming out of this thing.
<Gibbwake> I have ubuntu running on 128 megs of ram. its awful. keeps locking up
<pelerophon0> i'm off. zionpsyfer, thanks again for your help.
<tumbleweed05> gibbwake: i'm sorry.
<jeffMASTERflex> Gibbwake: you might want to try xubuntu
<tumbleweed05> you should upgrade or use like xubuntu or something.
<Gibbwake> whats xubuntu?
<jeffMASTERflex> !xubuntu | Gibbwake
<zionpsyfer> pelerophon0: Np, have a good one!
<Jack_Sparrow> Gibbwake: That isnt much ram to work with
<ubotu> Gibbwake: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Gibbwake> does it have wifi support?
<DRebellion> ruben-: what was the command you gave?
<tumbleweed05> gibbwake: yes it does.
<ruben-> DRebellion: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hdd
<Dexterex> Gibbwake:  read!!!!!
<Parsec300> Gibbwake, it is a lot lighter than the other versions.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gibbwake: IS it also using shared ram for your video ?
<sewmyheadon> Quick question: can I remove 32 bit ubuntu, keeping my home directory partition intact and install 64 bit in its place and mount the home partition without issues?
<Dexterex> yes sewmyheadon
<Gibbwake> Jack_Sparrow: oh god. I think so
<tumbleweed05> hmmm.
<DRebellion> ruben-: does /dev/hda1 exist?
<sewmyheadon> Thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> Gibbwake: So you dont even have a clean 128
<flatline-kun> Has anyone here ever used CoovaChilli?
<ruben-> DRebellion: I presume.. fdisk isn't a known command..
<Gibbwake> Jack_Sparrow, yeah lemme turn off that feature
<Jack_Sparrow> Gibbwake: Minimizing shared will help
<Dexterex> no flatline-kun
<dan__> k, lets see if this works better. I'm getting this error when installing Kmuddy onto Gutsy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54248/
<Gibbwake> any other things I can do to save memory before I get xbuntu?
<DRebellion> ruben-: :/
<ruben-> DRebellion: I'm reinstalling..
<Dexterex> dan__ look for kde-dev packages
<ruben-> nice first experience with ubuntu :p
<white_eagle_> Gibbwake, just get xubuntu ;)
<DRebellion> ruben-: yeh, i have no idea why mount would complain about those arguments
<Jack_Sparrow> Gibbwake: NOt really... You will most likely end up with X as it is lighter..
<ruben-> I'll give it another shot..
<DRebellion> ruben-: verify both /dev/hda1 and /mnt/hdd exit
<DRebellion> ruben-: verify both /dev/hda1 and /mnt/hdd exist
<tumbleweed05> nice. the media card reader works.
<jeffMASTERflex> dan__: he's right. you need to install the kde dev packages to compile kde programs
<fiXXXerMet> I'm having issues with printing.  When I open up the printer configurator and do a test page, everything is OK.  When I print from firefox, margins are all wrong and text runs off the side of the page?
<Cyrus25801> is there no way of running active-x on ubuntu without installing Internet explorer
<Dexterex> Gibbwake:  use google!!! there are a lot of distro for that requirement
<simion314_> hi, what program for burning CD do you suggest to use? i want something to a good interface
<dan__> look for them where? I installed KDE, and it gave me the same error when I was in the KDE session
<tumbleweed05> ethernet, fn keys, media card reader, wireless, it all works.
<tumbleweed05> nice.
<tumbleweed05> sound too.
<nemilar> simon360: k3b seems to be everyone's favorite
<jeffMASTERflex> simion314_: brasero has a nice simple interface. gnomebaker and k3b are also available
<sophs87> k3b?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Did yo also install build essentials
<Dexterex> simion314_:  k3b look it in apt
<tumbleweed05> well i'm gonna keep playing around.
<nemilar> Brasero is the new default in 8.04 =)
<sophs87> Erm, or nero linux but that you would have to pay for or break the law
<tumbleweed05> later people.
<dan__> I clicked on KDE in the SPM
<pepperjack> k3b is better than nero anyway imo
<Parsec300> simion314_, yeah, but to enable direct burning music CD from MP3, you need to install additional packages
<sophs87> tbh i've never tried k3b :(
<Dexterex> k3b rocks!
<jeffMASTERflex> pepperjack: i agree, but k3b is ugly as hell IMO. nero is too. i like brasero even if it's not as reliable as k3b
<sophs87> downloading it now :)
<Dexterex> didt use brasero
<Dexterex> i'll test it
<linuxNoob> wahh
<linuxNoob> hello people
<linuxNoob> i need help
<usr13_> Parsec300: One cannot directly burn a music CD from mp3s, they need to be converted back to .wav files first.
<linuxNoob> dpkg -_-"""
<Dexterex> shot!
<Gibbwake> is there a way to run scandisk for software errors on the drive due to forced shutdowns?
<jeffMASTERflex> !enter | linuxNoob
<ubotu> linuxNoob: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxNoob> ?
<DRebellion> Gibbwake: fsck
<Dexterex> Gibbwake: use google please!!
<sophs87> Gibbwake: if it's an ntfs partition then you'll need to boot into windows
<linuxNoob> i got the available file from the live cd on my flash drive and i cant copy it to my var/lib/dpkg folder it says i dont have permission
<nemilar> Brasero actually looks really nice
<DRebellion> Dexterex: there is no need to direct Gibbwake to google. that completely defeats the point of this interactive help.
<neverblue> linuxNoob, then change the permissions, man chown
<sophs87> linuxNoob: sudo cp ?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxNoob: gksudo nautilus
<linuxNoob> err how u change it
<_Drax> Is it normal that ubuntu caches about 170MB of 256MB ram.. ??
<Dexterex> yap but his questions are in google too there are a lot of people asking
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxNoob: But please exit that asap as it is dangerous to keep using it all the time
<tass1412> how to create an iso from a cd? easiest way to go? ^^
<_Drax> and leaves about 10MB memfree..
<Jack_Sparrow> tass1412: dd command
<linuxNoob> wgats gksudo nautilus?
<tass1412> Jack_Sparrow: that easy? ^^
<dan__> I have the KDE devel package installed
<jeffMASTERflex> tass1412: gnomebaker,k3b and brasero all let you do that
<Decinoge> soooo.. just for general checking
<Parsec300> usr13, why not? I've read that if you install the additional packages, you can with K3B.
<Jack_Sparrow> tass1412: I can give you the full command in a sec
<linuxNoob> whats is tha?
<linuxNoob> i cant even install anything cuz it cant find the available file in dpkg
<Decinoge> does anyone in here is kinda or somewhat interested in independent game developing?
<Jason__> Evening all
<Jack_Sparrow> tass1412: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=4k
<tass1412> Jack_Sparrow: bs doesn't matter?
<sybariten> is there any reason not to choose Ubuntu 8.04 when doing a new server install?
<Jack_Sparrow> tass1412: bigger blocks make it faster
<Nx> any amd64 users got mixx to run?
<sophs87> LinuxN00b: ok heres what you've gotta do. Fire up a terminal, then type gksudo nautilus
<tass1412> Jack_Sparrow: kay, thx
<neverblue> linuxNoob, man is a terminal command which give you information about a specific command, in this case: man chown
<dan__> anyone?
<sybariten> i didnt know 8 was out, i was gonna install 7.10, but then i saw a DL link for 8.04
<DRebellion> sybariten: 8.04 is pre-beta
<jeffMASTERflex> sybariten: yes, it's alpha software. alpha can go boom any time
<Decinoge> no one, fine
<neverblue> !anyone | dan_
<ubotu> dan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nemilar> sybariten: don't install 8.04... bad things will happen
<sybariten> DRebellion, jeffMASTERflex : oh, didnt know it was at such a young stage. thanks!
<nemilar> sybariten: it's not even in beta yet
<sybariten> nemilar: okay
<nemilar> 8.04 = 2008, month 4 is the release (scheduled for the 24th of March)
<linuxNoob> gksudo nautlius work
<linuxNoob> :D
<dan__> where do I get the KDE build essentials package?
<linuxNoob> thx yo
<Nx> I installed it from synaptic and add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dexterex>  don't install 8.04... bad things will happen! jajaj
<Nx> I can (occacsionally) get as far as the first directory selection but then it crashes
<Dexterex> apt-get dan__
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jeffMASTERflex> dan__: first you install the regular "build-essential" package, then you install the necessary kde dev libraries needed for your program
<steveire> Hey. I'm not sure I can play avi files, and I can't find any on the net. Someone got a link to one?
<Parsec300> usr13, libk3b2-mp3 is the package you need to install and libk3b with apt-get then you should be able to directly burn musicCD from MP3
<sophs87> Does anyone have a problem in matlab and compiz? everything is blank when i fire it up.
<dan__> how do I find out which packages I need?
<jeffMASTERflex> sophs87:  i think matlab is swing based. if it is, it will have issues with compiz
<neverblue> dan_, you can always do a search
<usr13_> dan__: What are you trying to do?
<sophs87> drat :(
<neverblue> sophs87, run it in a terminal, and see if you get any output telling you abour errors ?
<dan__> I'm trying to install Kmuddy
<steveire> Hmmm, seems I didn't have ffmpeg. Thought I did.
<nemilar> Linux programs have such great names
<jeffMASTERflex> nemilar: sarcasm i hope...
<Nx> anyone?
<jack-desktop> does anyone know bash and can help me?
<neverblue> !anyone > Nx
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Since you are trying to compile a KDE app, it would seem to make sense that you should ask for help in Kubuntu...(even though you want to run it under gnome)
<neverblue> jack-desktop, there is a #bash channel
<nemilar> jeffMASTERflex: haha
<StrangeCharm> i'm having trouble hibernating a fujitsu laptop - when i click hibernate from the power menu, it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor, and i can't do anything. can i remedy this?
<jeffMASTERflex> Nx: i've used mixx before but never on amd64. 64 bit is useless unless you have 4GB of ram and over. i stick with 32 bit and mixx runs without issues
<dan__> ok, thanks
<Equ1n0x_> Aew
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm: IS that ati video?  I saw something about hibernate on those
<sophs87> jack-desktop: what would you like help with?
<Nx> thanks
<Nx> I'm really new, do I have to download the 32bit bins?
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: no, i'm using an intel gpu with the intel modsetting driver
<neverblue> Nx, that depends, but usually yes
<xxxBooGerxxx> what is the comand to format a second hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm: k, different issue..
<usr13_> dan__: http://www.kmuddy.com/files/debian/kmuddy_0.8-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<neverblue> xxxBooGerxxx, gparted will assist with that, and more
<Nx> whats the path of minimum download?(56k)?
<Kossilar> I'm having trouble with my videocard. I've installed the NVIDIA drivers, but I have to reinstall them every time I restart my computer in order to be able to use my system.
<jeffMASTERflex> jack-desktop: if you want to become a bash #1 stunna, i recommend checking this page out: http://linuxcommand.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> xxxBooGerxxx: YOu can use gparted or cli
<Nx> I just installed it synoptic
<b4l74z4r> i understand that you are automatically root for 5 minutes after you have typed the password, doesn't that represent a security risk?
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: the issue's not the driver, or you think there's a different issue with this driver
<jack-desktop> jeffMASTERflex, i don't want to learn bash, i want to understand what this script is doing, because i think it's wrong.
<xxxBooGerxxx> neverblue gparted isn't working for me
<neverblue> Nx, please keep questions/posts to a single line
<DRebellion> b4l74z4r: you are only root if you type sudo
<dan__> it's actually the newer beta version of Kmuddy that I'm trying to install
<neverblue> xxxBooGerxxx, errors?
<usr13_> dan__: That may be older version... so disregard
<pepperjack> Kossilar: i think there may be something with linux-restricted-modules and nvidia module that does that i havent messed with it in a long time though so not sure if that is a bug you are seeing
<xxxBooGerxxx> yeah
<jeffMASTERflex> jack-desktop: so you want other people to confirm that it's worng instead of confirming it yourself? what about teaching a man to fish?
<jack-desktop> jeffMASTERflex, i don't fish.
<freyyr> Kossilar: are you root?
<jeffMASTERflex> jack-desktop: well then you might not eat today
<Jack_Sparrow> StrangeCharm: What I saw was specific for Ati
<xxxBooGerxxx> neverblue somthing about label error
<jack-desktop> jeffMASTERflex, i know many programming languages (vbs, vb6, java, c++, php), i could probably pick up on bash in a second or two but i'd rather just ask someone else
<StrangeCharm> Jack_Sparrow: thanks anyway
<neverblue> xxxBooGerxxx, put it on pastebin please
<jeffMASTERflex> !pastebin | jack-desktop
<ubotu> jack-desktop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> !pastebin | xxxBooGerxxx
<ubotu> xxxBooGerxxx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RancidLM> i have a laptop i wanna install ubuntu on the only thing is the cdrom is broken on it and it doesn't support USB boot.. is there a way to do a internet install with floppydisk boot or something?
<jeffMASTERflex> jack-desktop: then go ahead and paste it, maybe someone might help
<jughead> which logfiles should I check to see why my fileserver keeps losing its connection?  There's no monitor and I hate having to do a hard reset every time it stops working
<arooni-mobile> when i do <control> + r ... i expect it to search *all* commands ever entered on any terminal instance.  right now, it (1) only seems to search terminal history for the current terminal, and (2) has a limited search back history... how can i fix both of these issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > RancidLM
<void^> arooni-mobile: use zsh
<arooni-mobile> void^, whats that
<arooni-mobile> void^, is that an alternative to bash?
<jeffMASTERflex> arooni-mobile: yessir
<arooni-mobile> oh noes
<arooni-mobile> but i like bash
<void^> bash doesn't support searching the history of other instances afaik
<jeffMASTERflex> arooni-mobile: it's almost exactly like bash but with a few more features among other things. you might like it
<usr13_> jughead: You might just look at the network configuration for some sort of error or unorthox setting.
<xxxBooGerxxx> neverblue it kind of hard for me right now I'm not at the machine
<arooni-mobile> jeffMASTERflex, but i already have a .bashrc file; and know the basics of how that works
<Jagatuba> Okay I've searched the forums, but nothing seems to help. I've found threads discussing similar problems, but not exactly the same. My problem is when I insert my thumb drive into the usb port it won't mount. It used to but all of the sudden in the last week none of the drives I have will mount. They do contain data, and I can access them in Windows, so I know that there is nothing wrong with the drives themselves. I get an error perta
<usr13_> jughead: Is it static or dhcp?  (If dhcp, change to static)
<dan__> I have a Radeon 9250 video card, that works in windows, but doesn't work in Gutsy
<dan__> has anyone tackled this problem before?
<jeffMASTERflex> arooni-mobile: then don't use zsh and maybe someone can help you with your problem hopefully
<jughead> usr13, it's a static IP address that's outside the range of the DHCP addresses for the router
<usr13_> dan__:  ATI cards are a bit of a problem for us.
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: fyi flgrx will NOT work with that card.. just in case you  installed that
<arooni-mobile> jeffMASTERflex, do you use it?
<arooni-mobile> what do you like bout it
<dan__> I did install it. it didn't work.
<Jagatuba> has anyone else had this problem?
<usr13_> jughead: Good....
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: It is NOT supposet to work with that card...
<Fernando> exit
<Syko> ATI is worthless in Linux T_T
<dan__> any idea how to get it to work? >Jack_Sparrow
<jeffMASTERflex> arooni-mobile: i don't use it. I don't need the features it provides.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_computer_shells
<kyleBAKED> how can i check the exact name of the wifi driver i have installed? i need it for wpa_supplicant
<usr13_> jughead:  How is it loosing connection?  Could it be a hardware problem?  Maybe the NIC?
<jughead> usr13, it will work (I can ssh, mount the remote shares, etc) for a little while then it stops working - everything is on but the connection is lost
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: YOu must remove flgrx  and in most cases reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx
<DRebellion> kyleBAKED: lsmod
<usr13_> jughead: Is there an indicator light on the NIC, that is lit when connected?  And does it go out as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: THe card works fine.. just NOT with fglrx
<nemilar> jughead: are you having the problem that your ssh connection gets terminated after a certain period of time?  I didn't see your original question.
<usr13_> jughead: What does ifconfig say when it is disconnected?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: The ati docs are very specific about that.
<jughead> usr13, it stays green; if I unplug it it blinks yellow then goes back go green still no response
<DragonOS> Hi , I having problems with the gnome clock applets, I can't get to show 12 hour clock, even if I add my custom strftime, I know its a locale problem but how can I fix this
<Jagatuba> Does anybody know why my usb drive will not mount?
<Syko> bad partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jagatuba: have you tried to mount them manually
<nemilar> DragonOS: it's set to Clock Type: 12 Hour?
<jughead> usr13, I can't run the ifconfig command; there's no monitor hooked up to is
<DRebellion> Jagatuba: what is the error message?
<proprietarysucks> jughead: ssh in and run it
<neverblue> jughead, ssh in ?
<sophs87> Jugatube have a look at the fdisk -l
<wyseur> ellow, I can't seem to mount my firewire HD, anybody has a clue
<Jagatuba> yeah they will but thats a big pain in the rear they used to mount automaticallly
<dan__> how do I uninstall the fglrx? > Jack_sparrow
<jughead> that's the issue I'm having projektdotnet / neverblue  -  after soe random amount of time I can't ssh in - no route to host is the error.
<wyseur> I have to know where I can find my firewire disk
<sophs87> Jugatuba: Then sort out ur fstab
<Jagatuba> I've searched the forums, but nothing seems to help. I've found threads discussing similar problems, but not exactly the same. My problem is when I insert my thumb drive into the usb port it won't mount. It used to but all of the sudden in the last week none of the drives I have will mount. They do contain data, and I can access them in Windows, so I know that there is nothing wrong with the drives themselves. I get an error pertaining
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: USe synaptic to completely remove fglrx and install the other
<usr13_> jughead: How do you get it to re-connect?
<dan__> fglrx isn't in the package manager
<usr13_> jughead: Do you have Xserver running on that machine?
<jughead> usr13, I have to do a hard reset
<neverblue> jughead, wired or wireless ?
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon folks. Home early for a change....  Hope all are well....
<Nx> nautilus randomly crashes on me, everything else works fine but from gnome the icons are gone and nautilus refuses to run
<jughead> usr13, yes - I also use NX to connect to remote desktop
<jeffMASTERflex> dan__: yes, it is
<jughead> neverblue, it's a wired connection
<usr13_> jughead: Get rid of the Xserver for one thing.
<mcquaid> does any other desktop capture util besides recordmydesktop play nice with compiz?  the theora format is giving me issues with other programs
<Jagatuba> how do I go about sorting out my fstab
<DamagePlan> PLease can someone tell me the default font and style for a gnome desktop
<dan__> I might have already uninstalled it
<usr13_> jughead: ... because you sure don't need X
<Jagatuba> sorry noob here
<neverblue> Jagatuba, sorting out ?
<jeffMASTERflex> dan__: it's xorg-driver-fglrx
<neverblue> !enter | Jagatuba
<ubotu> Jagatuba: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13_> jughead: Is it a certain amount of time?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Sorry, Im laggin
<jughead> usr13, yesterday it was less than one hour; before that maybe 2-3 hours
<moon> bonsoir tous le monde
<jeffMASTERflex> !fr | moon
<ubotu> moon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neverblue> bonjour moon :)
<Jagatuba> sophs87 what do you mean: Then sort out ur fstab
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: The heinlein server is going ok (if you're in the US)
<Cpudan80> The other ones were misbehaving fore me
<usr13_> jughead: Could it be some sort of sleep mode induced by the bios?
<dan__> how do I direct my statements to someone like you're doing?
<nemilar> DamagePlan: system - preferences - appearance... it's in there
<DRebellion> !tab | dan__
<ubotu> dan__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<barfender> I am getting 'no signal' from my monitor. This happens after 30min of activity in console mode and in xfce with fglrx loaded.
<moon> bonjour neverblue
<Cpudan80> dan__: include the persons name at the front, hit tab for most clients
<jughead> usr13, I don't think so - I have not messed with the BIOS and it was working just fine (on all the time) until about a week ago
<fiXXXerMet> A test print page comes out fine, but printing from firefox messes up the margins...  Text runs off of the side of the page?  I have the correct drivers installed and this happens for two different printer models.
<jeffMASTERflex> dan__: type the first couple of letters then press tab
<Cyrus25801> I have installed internet explorer 6 on wine but when i run it all i get is a blank white block
<dan__> I see
<DRebellion> Cyrus25801: this is not an ubuntu issue. go ask microsoft.
<neverblue> tab == autocompletion
<Drew> can i interupt?
<usr13_> jughead: Still think it's some sort of hardware issue, but first off, I would uninstall all un-necessary software.
<barfender> I dont understand what could be causing the problem. This never occured when i was using feisty
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, flgrx is uninstalled
<palomer> hello
<palomer> I'm trying to install mint
<palomer> but I can't seem to partition
<neverblue> !enter | palomer
<ubotu> palomer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<existone> Drew: just ask your question :)
<BodOmLaW> kk
<palomer> ok, I can't figure out how to partition
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Search for libgl1-mesa-glx    and install it
<neverblue> palomer, using which tool ?
<Cyrus25801> DRebellion: well since i am running wine it is a linux issue.and i wouldn't be running IE if i wasn't using a ip camera that needed active x
<palomer> erm, the mint installation program
<Jack_Sparrow> palomer: Sounds like a question for the Mint room...
<DRebellion> Cyrus25801: ip camera?
<BodOmLaW> I wanna migrate to ubuntu from xp, and i want to dual boot with xp(just for gaming) in RAID-0
<BodOmLaW> is i doable?
<Jagatuba> I don't know if the output from dmesg|tail would help anybody to figure out the problem, but I can post it
<jeffMASTERflex> palomer: #linuxmint.com
<usr13_> palomer: Are you doing a dual boot system?
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow:  it's already installed, mark it for reinstallation?
<BodOmLaW> yes
<DRebellion> jeffMASTERflex: i think just dmesg would be more useful
<ompaul> !dualboot | BodOmLaW
<palomer> I'm trying to dual boot
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cyrus25801> DRebellion: Internet protocol camera. a camera that you run on a network that you assign a ip address to
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: that couldnt hurt
<BodOmLaW> thanks
<usr13_> palomer: If not, just let the auto partitioning thing take over and do it for you.  Or take the suggestions it gives you.
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Next I am going to ask you to post your xorg.conf to the pastebin...
<palomer> ahh, got it!
<palomer> thanks!
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow:  ok.
<ircleuser> I have enabled the restricted drivers for my ati radeon card. The colour depth isn't right, colours are all wrong. cany anyone help?
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm a Ubuntu newb if you didn't notice.
<BodOmLaW> hey Ubuntu has no problem with RAID0 right?
<Otacon22> what can be an intelligent use of 20 old pc in a local network, all together?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Starting out by trying to compile a kde app in gnome is not the easiest path to take
<DRebellion> BodOmLaW: i don't see any reason why linux wouldn't be able to handle RAID
<blizzkid> is there anyone in here who is able to create a joomla component?
<DRebellion> Otacon22: cluster computing
<Otacon22> DRebellion, yes, but for what
<BodOmLaW> and can you partition while you instal it?
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow:  but if you live in the kiddy pool, you'll never learn how to swim
<DRebellion> Otacon22: donate cpu cycles to some project that needs them
<Cyrus25801> I have installed internet explorer 6 on wine but when i run it all i get is a blank white block.can someone pls help me
<BodOmLaW> and can you partition while you instal it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: We are here to help... just dont want to see you drown before you can swin
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyrus25801: We have said repeatedly that this is not the place to ask...
<Flare183> !wine > Cyrus25801
<[nrx]> can  you change the 'depth' within xorg.conf and just expect it to work?
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow:  where is Xorg.conf located?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan /etc/X11/
<Flare183> dan__: /etc/X11/
<RoxanneEDM> hi guys... google earth, my husband got it installed on my laptop, but now i want it on my desktop at home,... could someone help me please
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Into the pastebin, and supply us with the link.. ok?
<RoxanneEDM> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Jack_Sparrow> RoxanneEDM: let me find my notes that will help make that easier for you.
<RoxanneEDM> ok jack
<Cyrus25801> I have been to #WineHQ and no one bothers answering my questions.but thanx any way
<Nx> nrx:usually X has to be restared
<DRebellion> RoxanneEDM: if researching with the bot yourself, could you /msg instead. thanks.
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54255/
<StrangeCharm_> if hibernation isn't working what's an obvious candidate for the thing that might be broken to cause it?
<RoxanneEDM> why, someone else might find the info useful
<DRebellion> RoxanneEDM: this channel is just too busy
<Jack_Sparrow> RoxanneEDM: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54258/
<RoxanneEDM> it is??? i see me and you talking
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Checking now
<RoxanneEDM> and Jack_Sparrow too
<RoxanneEDM> Jack_Sparrow:  thank you  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoxanneEDM: And I am rather busy.. as you can see.
<Flare183> get use to it
<RoxanneEDM> i see that
<Gibbwake> ok Im at the recovery prompt with root. I cant boot normally because of a printing port cupsd error. What can I type at the command prompt to nuke all printing services since I dont even have one?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: I thought you said you had a radeon?
<Jagatuba> Ok let's see if anyone can figure this out.
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow:  I do. I have onboard graphics too. But I want to use the radeon card
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: HAve you disabled your onboard video in the bios/cmos?
<Jagatuba> My usb drives used to mount automatically when I plugged them in. Now they don't. I just get an error
<infornography> I have gutsy installed on my laptop. Earlier I was connected it up to my monitor which has a much bigger screen (same resolution though). It worked fine, but now its disconnected, I cant have any resolution other than 640x480. It should be 1680x1050. Anybody know how to fix it?
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using the on-board graphics right now, because I get a black screen when I enable the card in bios
<ADemiG0D> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on a desktop, how do i upgrade it to 7.10?
<nemilar> ADemiG0D: run update-manager
<Flare183> !upgrade | ADemiG0D
<ubotu> ADemiG0D: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[nrx]> can someone please help me sort out the colour/depth on my ati radeon card please?
<DRebellion> Jagatuba: it would help if you told us the error ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Ok...  it might be easier to change the bios, have you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to vesa mode then finish the changes...
<ADemiG0D> thanks, i'll check it out
<liniaal> infornography , you have to check the "screens & graphics screen"
<liniaal> (administrator)
<bugspray> [nrx]: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jagatuba> something about a bad super block and missing codepage or helper
<linuxNoob> yay i got wine running
<ADemiG0D> ah hah, i cant believe i missed that, thanks again
<infornography> I have checked it. All options other than 640x480 are now gone
<linuxNoob> i am god
<[nrx]> bugspray, just the 'depth' line? it's currently at 24
<Jagatuba> do you need verbatim
<Flare183> linuxNoob: no your not
<linuxNoob> lol
<nickrud> Gibbwake: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys /etc/rc2.d/K19cupsys to stop cups
<linuxNoob> im using linux for the first time ever today
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: How about editing xorg... line 65 to vesa
<linuxNoob> i feel accomplished :)
<Gibbwake> nickrud: thanks. whatll that do?
<tass1412> does that work?:
<tass1412> # <target name>	<source device>		<key file>	<options>
<tass1412> wd	UUID="c26d7779-0f05-4ca1-8ad1-fb773255dd92"	none	luks,retry=1,cipher=aes-lrw-benbi
<DRebellion> linuxNoob: good for you ;)
<Flare183> !paste | tass1412 (get use to this)
<ubotu> tass1412 (get use to this): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: How about editing xorg... line 78   to 16  for now
<bugspray> linuxNoob: if this is your first day using linux; then no problem exclaiming that you are God. that feeling is understandable
<nickrud> Gibbwake: it will stop the cups daemon from starting . Cups is so deeply engrained in gnome (ubuntu) that removing it is not practical
<nemilar> Jack_Sparrow: your xorg and his xorg lines don't necessarily coincide
<tass1412> Flare183: and how about helping? (that text was flooding more than mine...)
<Jack_Sparrow> nemilar: I am looking at his in the pastebin..  :)
<[nrx]> what's the standard colour depth? is it 64?
<nemilar> Jack_Sparrow: haha, my bad
<Jagatuba> DRebellion: do you need a verbatim quote of the error?
<bugspray> [nrx]: try setting it to 24
<nemilar> [nrx]: 24
 * nickrud laughs, anyone thinking Jack_Sparrow could make that mistake :)
<[nrx]> bugspray, it's already at 24
<nemilar> [nrx]: try 32
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: tag... Hi buddy
<[nrx]> nemilar, okay. i'll give that a bash
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: hey there. Just stopping in on my coffee break
<heyjoe`> gcc -o hello hello.c it tells me stdio.h is not found.... what am i doing wrong? is there a package i need to install ?
<[Rollerman]> hola
<[nrx]> nemilar, just by editing xorg.conf?
<nemilar> heyjoe`: need build-essential
<DRebellion> Jagatuba: of course
<Tiancai> i'm trying to set scim as the default input method, but it just wont work... I already installed smart pinyin and chinese language support, then i run "im-switch -z fi_FI -s scim" but it won't change scim as the default. I've already rebooted a couple times.
<Tiancai> can you help me?
<[Rollerman]> hola??
<bugspray> nemilar: that is not a valid color depth. 16 is the next that he should now try as a fallback if 24 is no-go
<nemilar> [nrx]: what's the problem?
<Jagatuba> k hang on a sec
<Gibbwake> nickrud: whats the difference between k19 and s19?
<nemilar> bugspray: 32 is valid
<ruben-> DRebellion: It works now, after reinstall - don't know how, did the exact same thing :)
<de4dsnake> hey, can neone help me troublshooting grub? ive got error 2 on first reboot after freshinstalling from live cd?
<nemilar> bugspray: 24 is preferred however
<lmnop> wud up gangsta
<bugspray> 32 is only transparency layers over 24
<ahunter_> wat up g
<[nrx]> nemilar: everything was fine.. but graphics were slow, so i enabled restricted drivers. Now that it's enabled, colour depth is crap. it's currently set to 24
<nickrud> Gibbwake: if you take a look at  ls  /etc/rc2.d , you'll see a bunch of services, S** means start in this order , K** means stop in this order (or don't start at all)
<[nrx]> nemilar, all skin tones have a blue hue
<DRebellion> ruben-: excellent
<sybariten> uhm, i installed ubuntu via that windows-installer-thingy
<bugspray> [nrx]: is your driver set to vesa?
<Gibbwake> awesome
<sybariten> and... well... now i am booting for the first time
<ruben-> DRebellion: as soon as i logged on it said "use sudo ... ", works perfect :) I like :p
<[nrx]> bugspray, set to flgrx (or whatever it is, sorry)
<StrangeCharm_> in the forums, i read that hibernation not working is a common problem in ubuntu. is that true?
<sybariten> but it stopped at a thing...  "starting local scripts" or something ... i had to press Alt-F1, and got a new prompt
<Gibbwake> nickrud: how long should the sudo mv take? its not really doing anything
<nickrud> Gibbwake: fyi , /etc/rcS.d is run first (and corresponds to recovery mode) then /etc/rc2.d
<bugspray> [nrx]: has this fglrx install yet worked on this setup?
<sd32> i just got a cross site scripting warning from the wikipedia  ubuntu article
<nickrud> Gibbwake: you got the command line back? It's done
<Jack_Sparrow> ahunter_: May I PM for a sec..
<josh__> anyone know of a way to remove special characters from file names
<de4dsnake> hey, can neone help me troublshooting grub? ive got error 2 on first reboot after freshinstalling from live cd? anyone please? I found that error 2 means drive not found. But live cd does see the drive and is able to mount it
<nickrud> Gibbwake: mv is move, or rename
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: line 78 says "screen"
<bugspray> [nrx]: set driver to vesa, do a little more research THEN try redo of fglrx install
<[nrx]> bugspray, not as yet no. I had it as vesa before and it was fine but graphics were very slow. I'm running MythTV you see. So I enabled restricted drivers, now video speed etc is fine, but the colours all wrong on MythTV
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: change default depth
<infornography> exit
<Alyxander> [nrx]: what graphics card?
<bugspray> [nrx]: colors, etc with fglrx were fine with other apps?
<andy_> Hi I'm running 7.10. Last week for "no reason at all" gnome began taking a long time to start after the gdm sign in. Any idea where to start looking for the problem?
<Jagatuba> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1,    missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<[nrx]> bugspray, not really. I can see the colour depth isn't quite right
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: ok, done
<edju> dwnloaded kubuntu amd64 for an hp laptop and booted into it.  no recognition of the video driver - not surprising - it needs the linux driver from nvidia, which I havee on a cd.  i have a prompt, though.  how to start the install?  text install is OK with me.
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: restart and change bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: k
<jimat> de4dsnake: what s the content of menu.lst?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: remember
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sybariten> what should i do if ubuntu doesnt wanna go beyond "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)" ???
<bugspray> [nrx]: not seeing the color problem myself, i would suspect problem with driver installed. (it most likely doesn't 100% match your card)
<OldGreg> ok. so I just somehow managed to lock myself out of my own system
<pepperjack> OldGreg: always a classic
<OldGreg> yup
<[nrx]> bugspray, it's sitting at gnome desktop just now and the colour is pretty much okay.
<pepperjack> OldGreg: you can boot to single user shell and run passwd username
<theRealballchalk> who's using FireGL V3200?
<OldGreg> it's not that. it's permissions
<[nrx]> bugspray, but if i fire up MythTV, I can see all the skin tones are off, everything has a blue hue to it
<Gibb> nickrud: damn, still have that cupsd error on boot, its hanging up on it
<pepperjack> OldGreg: what did you do?
<de4dsnake> jimat: I wont b able to paste it, because its on another machine. However it doesnt even got the grub menu. the error occurs before.
<OldGreg> i was messing with the permissions on some of the files in my home directory, and now I can't get Gnome or KDE to run. it can't create the hidden files in my home dir
<Alyxander> [nrx]: what graphics card?
<OldGreg> i can access the folders as root in recovery mode, so it's all there
<OldGreg> i just can't log in normall
<OldGreg> *normally
<[nrx]> Alyxander, ATI Radeon
<bugspray> [nrx]: so, get info on your card verified, research all versions of ubuntu-specific-fglrx ATI drivers available. if no ubuntu-specific driver 100% compatible with specifically YOUR card, try ATI driver from ATI
<Jagatuba> DRebellion?
<pepperjack> OldGreg: so a sudo chown -R $USER:USER ~   <-- fixes?
<pepperjack> OldGreg: er chown -R $USER:$USER
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: Which number radeon
<Alyxander> either way you can use envy to install the latest driver and then use the control center to make adjustments. be careful though
<OldGreg> PepperJack: I haven't tried that
<jimat> de4dsnake: see if it you run: "grub", then "find /boot/grub/stage1" if it can find where grub is
<OldGreg> two minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: 9500 and lower can not use fglrx
<DRebellion> Jagatuba: i don't know
<Jagatuba> dang
<quittt> hey
<jimat> de4dsnake: if not found, you may need to reinstall grub
<DRebellion> Jagatuba: what format is the drive?
<nickrud> Gibb: a sec
<Jagatuba> FAT 16
<Alpha_Cluster> how do i get it so that under visual effects that custom will work? for some reason only extra and normal do things and by clicking custom it only does what is set in extra
<de4dsnake> jimat: where should i look for grub. I  after mounting the hard drive i can see grub in the boot folder
<Jagatuba> it's weird because it used to automount
<barfender> I am getting 'no signal' from my monitor. This happens after 30min of activity in console mode and in xfce with fglrx loaded. What could be the problem and could HardyHeron/Aplha fix this?
<__IaN__> HI! only 1 newbe question, how can i be root user???
<Jagatuba> even like a couple of weeks ago i used it
<pepperjack> !root | __IaN__
<ubotu> __IaN__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OldGreg> PepperJack: tried it. says missing operand after :
<Jack_Sparrow> barfender: Dont look to hardy to fix a gutsy problem
<Jagatuba> the only thing I've done since them is installed some updates to ubuntu
<coldboot|home> How is Evolution these days? Does anyone use it with Exchange Server?
<Jack_Sparrow> __IaN__: USe sudo or gksudo
<pepperjack> OldGreg: so basically do this insteal sudo chown -R OldGreg:OldGreg ~  <-- where OldGreg is your username
<Jagatuba> gksudo
<nickrud> Gibb: ls /etc/rc2.d , make sure  that S19cupsys does not exist, and K19cupsys does.
<__IaN__> thanx very much
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<OldGreg> pepperjack: just realized there was a tilde at the end of that
<quittt> how do I change terminal fonts?
<pepperjack> __IaN__: welcome to ubuntu
<Gibb> nickrud: ok
<[nrx]> Jack_Sparr, not sure... it's from HIS
<de4dsnake> jimat: OK. i managed to paste after all http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/54261/
<jimat> de4dsnake: run it from live CD terminal
<jimat> grub
<jimat> find /boot/grub/stage1
<jimat> if it says found on a partition, then you have it
<DRebellion> quittt: right-click on it and select "edit current profile"
<quittt> DRebellion, it is the console one, without X
<DRebellion> !enter | jimat
<ubotu> jimat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cox377> does anyone know the command to empty trash can?
<de4dsnake> jimat: yes it does
<DRebellion> cox377: rm -r ~/.Trash
<[nrx]> front of the box says 'X1550 PCI Express'
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: ok, that froze on the Ubuntu flash screen, but worked up till then
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: Splash, not flash
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i've been having trouble with ubuntu randomly logging out while i'm working, i have no idea how to even start troubleshooting that
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: so are you in recovery mode ?
<Jagatuba> some one earlier said it may be a problem with my fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: or did you turn on the onboard again.
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: No, I changed back to onboard in bios
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: do you mean that the xserver restarts?
<[nrx]> Alyxander: have you had this problem, too?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Did you try reconvery mode and the sudo dpkg....
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: how do i know?
<heyjoe`> i'm getting the following error when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-libc-dev_2.6.20-16.32_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<heyjoe`> how do i fix this?
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: im a n00b
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: recovery mode with the PCI enabled?
<de4dsnake> jimat: that find command gives me (hd0,0). Any more ideas?
<Alyxander> [nrx]: yes
<Dmole> can anyone tell me what is happening with the escape sequences in this BASH command?:          export com=`echo "$com" | perl -pi -w -e 's/\\/\\\\/g;'`;
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: like, does the screen do dark, you wait a few minutes, and then it kicks you back to the login screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: Yes, onboard off, recovery mode... and the command I gave
<[nrx]> Alyxander - how did you resolve it?
<jrib> Dmole: \\ is \
<barfender> Jack_Sparrow maybe, but ive searched all over the net and haven't found any solution to why the monitor goes black..i mean fglrxinfo and glxgears | grep "direct" confirms that everything works.
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: sudo dpkg... is the command?
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: the screen goes dark, i see a few lines of bash that go to quick to read and then i get the login again, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jimat> de4dsnake: try reinstall grub, in the grub shell: root(hd0,0), then setup(hd0), then exit
<edju> anyone?  i'd love to get this installed!
<NMaji1> I currently get my IP by DHCP from my ISP.  How can I find out what this IP is remotely? Is there a way I can have a cron job run wget on whatsmyip.org and email it to myself or something?  I'm pulling at strings here, I really don't even know if what I want to do is feasible.
<Alyxander> i was using svideo and an nvidia card i installed the driver with envy. and then used the control center to adjust the video settings
<Dmole> jrib: yah I want \ to be replaced with  \\ but i get this error :         Substitution replacement not terminated at -e line 1.
<Jack_Sparrow> dan__: select vesa mode and 1024 res and accept all other defaults
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: does it happen while you're typing?  sometimes you can accidentally hit the shortcut to kill X
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: ok, going to do it now
<[nrx]> Alyxander: MythTV control center?
<zibor> alguien me puede ayudar con el amule
<Alyxander> ati gives you with the catalyst control center. that you get when using envy
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: which is?
<OldGreg> pepperjack:didn't fix
<de4dsnake> jimat: i tried reinstalling already with no success
<bugspray> edju: what is it you are trying to do? sorry i haven't payed attention
<jrib> Dmole: I don't know perl, but sed 's/\\/\\\\/g' should work
<[nrx]> Alyxander, not sure what envy is, sorry :/
<OldGreg> sorry. smiley appeared out of nowhere
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<edju> dwnloaded kubuntu amd64 for an hp laptop and booted into it.  no recognition of the video driver - not surprising - it needs the linux driver from nvidia, which I havee on a cd.  i have a prompt, though.  how to start the install?  text install is OK with me.
<jimat> de4dsnake: what it says?
<jrib> !es | zibor
<ubotu> zibor: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Alyxander> [nrx]: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: i don't think i've been typing, one time i was transferring some files to a secondary HDD, another time i was just using firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Dmole> jrib: VIM shows it as purple not the normal red for escape sequences
<de4dsnake> jimat: the installtion was successfull, but at reboot it still gives error 2
<quittt> how do I change boot screen?
<[nrx]> I have the restricted driver installed tho.. but can't find anywhere to configure the card! :(
<bugspray> edju: you are only stumped on how to install the nvidia driver?
<jimat> de4dsnake: is it a RAID harddisk?
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: running any special window managers (beryl, compiz)?  That happened to me a couple times due to instability
<fiXXXerMet> |startup
<Alyxander> Jack_Sparrow: envy works if your careful and also it gives you  a way to configure your cards
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: compiz
<de4dsnake> jimat: yes raid0, sorry if i havent mentioned before
<fiXXXerMet> Erm what is the bot command?
<jrib> Dmole: hmm ok, maybe I'm wrong with sed (just tried).  Let me play
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: how did you fix it?
<Alyxander> ubuntu doesnt include that and its the easiest way to get them to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: Envy is NOT something to be recommended in here...
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: I stopped using compiz.  My issue was the ATI driver was (at the time) not fully supported with compiz
<Flare183> !evny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evny - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alyxander> people complain that thye have had problems ive used it for both ati and nvidia and have been happy
<Flare183> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<[nrx]> s there an envy equivalent then?
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: you might try updating your drivers
<edju> bugspray, that would work - though so would a text install, i don't neeed a gui now.  trieed various drivers with dpkg-reconfigure, but some of the configs stump me.
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: otherwise, i'm not sure.
<NMajik> On a similar note to my above question, can an email be sent from a CLI?
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: are they not automatically updated through the repos?
<Alyxander> Jack_Sparrow: why is that? its functional
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: i may try disabling compiz if it happens again, thanks for the advice
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: not the official ones, if you're using them.
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: okay
<Jack_Sparrow> [nrx]: sudo aticonfig
<coz_> VvWolverinevV, you also may want to go to #compiz-fusion and talk with adamk about ati  solutions for your system
<bugspray> edju: one sec; i am googling the pertinant ubuntu specific nvidia tutorial. i did it once before myself; it went fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: It causes other problems
<jimat> de4dsnake: I never experience it, but I know a good link which may help: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630644
<VvWolverinevV> freyyr: i have a geforce card
<Alyxander> yes I know people screw up the xorg.conf at times but its normally contributed to no one helping them
<freyyr> VvWolverinevV: hmm, I'm not sure then.  sorry.
<coz_> VvWolverinevV, you are using nvidia?
<coz_> VvWolverinevV, and which card specifically?
<VvWolverinevV> coz_: yes, well at least nvidia hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> Alyxander: Way worse that that.. and a topic for...  offtopic
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all, I've noticed that my "X" process is eating up my processor usage after a while of use. What is up with this? It never happened before
<VvWolverinevV> coz_: evga geforce 8600GT
<coz_> VvWolverinevV, and which driver version is installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: bugger of a card
<paule118> evV, and which driver version is installed?
<paule118> <Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: bugger of a card
<VvWolverinevV> coz_: unsure, i would have to check when i get home
<Alyxander> but from experience it works and for what he needs to do is the best and easiest solution and its on topic, he has ubuntu and is trying to get mythtv to work and asked if there was a way to configure the colors on the card
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: how so?
<coz_> VvWolverinevV,     glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version
<sterling> Hey guys
<VvWolverinevV> coz_: im on my macbook atm :P
<ircleuser> all i wanna do is change the damn colour depth! :(
<coz_> VvWolverinevV, oh you are not at the system  ok
<paule118>  and which driver version
<sterling> Anyone know anything that runs .lit files for Ubuntu?
<Alyxander> but what ever [nrx] pm me if you need help
<edju> bugspray, thanks, but i just got the gui - used the vesa driver.  i can install the nvidia one after kubuntu is all set.  thanks agin.
<sybariten> is there any way to see all, or at least parts of, the bootup messages, from an SSH machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: If you look at the nvidia binary drivers page.. specifically excluded
<bugspray> edju: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone ever have any problems with the "X" process?
<de4dsnake> jimat: that link describes how to install a fake raid as secondary harddrives. Im actually trying to installl kubuntu on my raid hd
<sybariten> i am asking because this machine i am typing from has a screen, but i'm thinking of moving it to another room... and i need to know if the startup is OK now or not
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: link?
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: If your card does not appear in this [WWW] list of cards known by Ubuntu 7.04 NVIDIA binary drivers (e.g. the 8600GT) then there is no Ubuntu 7.04 supported binary driver.
<bugspray> edju: i did find the compiz/beryl stuff VERY buggy and i regretted fooling with it
<de4dsnake> jimat: also im unsure if i reallly have a software raid or hardware raid
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bugspray> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> Dmole: hmm, no it's working fine with sed as I posted
<Jack_Sparrow> bugspray: There may be a better soultion by now.. I just dont know it
<RazzoRz> Hey Folks!
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: wow who would know to check that before building a system?
<WhoNeedszzz> if anyone has had a "X" process high usage problem please pm me
<edju> bugspray, good to know.  in order to do the install, gotta disconnect here.  bookmarked the url.  thanks.
<jimat> de4dsnake: when you install windows, did you install a driver with a special CD first before installing windows?
<jrib> Dmole: echo '\\\\' | perl -pi -w -e 's/\\/\\\\/g;'  works here too
<Flare183> !language > dogshi1
<Jack_Sparrow> VvWolverinevV: I expect a good solution soon...
<bugspray> edju; np, good luck
<Dmole> jrib: yah i think it's the export ''; that is messing up the escape
<Jack_Sparrow> Everyone, play nice...  I need some lunch....
<de4dsnake> jimat: i didnt install windows yet
<RazzoRz> Having a issue with Hang time while rebooting and shutting down... is there a way to find out what is delaying the shutdown or rebooting?
<VvWolverinevV> Jack_Sparrow: that would be nice, thanks for the link
<sb_> hello, is this the right forum to ask a question about remote desktop protocol?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dmole> jrib: the whole command was this:                  export com=`echo "$com" | perl -pi -w -e 's/\\/\\\\/g;'`;
<de4dsnake> jimat: but previously when i had raid 2 i didnt need to do nething for windows installation. havent installed ubuntu on the system prev. tho
<jrib> de4dsnake: yeah, that's a pain.  You should try #bash
<dolphin> ver irc.omgirc.com
<Shadow6363> i'm about to install ubuntu and was wondering if theres a quick way to tell what physical drives grub references
<sterling> Anyone know anything that runs .lit files for Ubuntu?
<sb_> hello, is this the right forum to ask a question about remote desktop protocol?
<EricBlair> duno, ima n00b
<RazzoRz> Just ask SB
<bugspray> RazzoRz: i think serial console is the answer that beats all others for this
<jrib> Dmole: yeah, that's a pain.  You should try #bash
<jrib> sb_: sure, if it's in ubuntu
<paule118> oooooooooooooosssssssssssssssss
<RazzoRz> bugspray: do explain
<paule118> ooooooooooo sssssssssssssuuuuuurreeeeeeeee
<de4dsnake> jimat: i just was trying to follow the instructions on the link u sent me before, but i failed  on the very first step with apt-get dmraid
<de4dsnake> it doesnt find it
<paule118> dddddddddddddddddd
<sb_> thanks Razzor, i'm trying to connect to a terminal server in windows 2003 server, in WinXP I use a command line like this: mstsc /v:10.0.0.1 /console  .... is there a similar command in ubuntu?
<jrib> paule118: please do not do that
<sterling> .lit is the file type used in the Microsoft reader, anyone know a valid program that reads those files for Ubuntu?
<jimat> de4dsnake: doesnt find raid harddisk?
<paule118> bllabllabalbalba
<Dmole> jrib: lol silly me. thanks.
<bugspray> RazzoRz: connect another box to trouble machine's serial port, tee kernel messages to it
<esaym> what is a good program to burn avi files onto a dvd in dvd format?
<de4dsnake> jimat: no, it finds the hard disk, but apt doesnt find the dmraid package. I also tried updating adept
<quittt> how do I change console fonts?
<jrib> quittt: right click -> edit current profile
<danc3> esaym: k3b
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: I got an error code.  error_code+0x72/0x80
<quittt> jrib, CONSOLE, without X
<lollo> hi everyone
<sterling> .lit is the file type used in the Microsoft reader, anyone know a valid program that reads those files for Ubuntu?
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: and it didn't load past that
<jimat> de4dsnake: you missed the first instruction: 1 Administration > Software Sources. Check 'Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)'. When prompted to, reload the repositories.
<EricBlair> http://www.google.com/search?hl=&cat=&meta=&num=&ie=utf-8&q=read+.lit+file+in+ubuntu
<dimedo> hi there, is there some kind of compatibility layer for i386 applications in the amd64 releases?
<lollo> here I can ask you all kind of problems that i may have with ubuntu ?
<coz_> lollo, yep this is the place
<phroughy> lollo: thats the idea
<lollo> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  thx
<Shadow6363> anyone know how grub maps the /dev/ drives?
<lollo> well, i've created a backup file in the root, but i've discovered that i can't cut it !
<lollo> i can only copy it ?
<lollo> i've ubuntu 7.10
<esaym> danc3: k3b can burn avi's onto a dvd so that they can be played on any dvd player?
<bugspray> RazzoRz: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/serialconsole-setup.html <this kicks butt
<phroughy> lollo, that is because you do not have write permissions.  use sudo
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, after idling I come back to my computer and I see the the "X" process is 99% +- 2% and so I am wondering what is causing this. It never happened before
<RazzoRz> TY
<danc3> esaym: I don't know.  You didn't specify that in  your question.
<WhoNeedszzz> that*
<Dmole> jrib: good call they said: "\amethyst>	Dmole: use $( ) instead"
<Boudha> which plugin for firefox should I use for java?
<sb_> thanks Razzor, i'm trying to connect to a terminal server in windows 2003 server, in WinXP I use a command line like this: mstsc /v:10.0.0.1 /console  .... is there a similar command in ubuntu?
<jrib> Dmole: hmm, does that work?  I thought I tried that
<danc3> Boudha: ummmm, the Java one?
<Boudha> ya
<jrib> quittt: consolechars maybe?
<phroughy> Boudha, supposedely sun-java6-plugin works, but it didnt work for me :S
<LockesRabb> anyone have experience with Tilda?
<Boudha> ok
<quittt> jrib, yes
<lollo> umh nobody can answer me ?
<danc3> lollo: you were answered
<EricBlair> skrol bak, lollo
<danc3> lollo: use "sudo"
<lollo> i've not seen it sorry
<spacekeeter> http://www.linuxishawt.com/
<LockesRabb> anyone have experience in using Tilda?
<lollo> ok, what's the command line for cutting files ?
<Boudha> thanks
<danc3> lollo: generally, when you ask a question, you should then pay some attention, so you'll see the answers...
<Dmole> jrib: this worked:             export com=$(echo "$com" | perl -pi -w -e 's/\\/\\\\/g;');
<phroughy> lollo, i assume that you want to move a file then?
<danc3> lollo: mv
<lollo> sry i'm a little tired today :s
<lollo> thx everyone
<bardyr> is there a program to emulate laptop brightness bottons, because my brightness buttons are broken on this laptop and i dont know how to fix it
<dan__> Is Jack_Sparrow idle?
<cox377> how easy is it to bridge LAN connections to double network speeds?
<jaggy> err whenever i try to play an mp3 whit amarok it says no mp3 support, how to fix it ?
<xomp> Anyone know when this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138305 will ever get fixed? Last comment on it was 01/11/08 with no activity... I'd really like to install Gutsy on my Optiplex 320 :(
<phroughy> lollo: you will probably have to use sudo if you made it with root.  so "sudo mv /the/file/you/want/to/move /where/you/want/to/put/it"
<WhoNeedszzz> jaggy, google it
<foomonkey> I'd love to be able to run X programs remotely on our AIX servers from my Ubuntu desktop. what do I need to do this? I'd think I've got all I need pre-installed. No?
<WhoNeedszzz> jaggy, google amarok mp3 support
<jrib> Dmole: interesting, that works in bash, but not zsh
<omglol> I go to an online school via K12.com and when I try to log-in, since it's flash, it just shows a blank white screen. I mean, YouTube and other flash sites work, so why doesn't this one?
<lollo> phr thx ;)
<omglol> It works on Windows XP by the way.
<sterling> .lit is the file type used in the Microsoft reader, anyone know a valid program that reads those files for Ubuntu?
<jrib> omglol: are you using adobe's flash or gnash?
<EricBlair> google knos
<omglol> Flash.
<WhoNeedszzz> has no one ever had any problems with the "X" process?!?!?!
<bugspray> RazzoRz: also, when you're done falling in love with the serial console idea, consider http://www.digi.com/products/serialservers/index.jsp?utm_source=google_us&utm_medium=ppc&utm_campaign=ppc_ethser&gclid=CMnAl7rEoZECFSQMIgodS0QDtg
<omglol> Adobe Flash. ;)
<de4dsnake> jimat: after doing dmraid -r it wont show ne devices listed as stripe, isntead they listed as group? what does group mean?
<RazzoRz> LMAO   ty
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: X process? I'm not sure that one has bothered me before...
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, it goes to 99% after I idle
<bugspray> sorry for lazy post of google redirect uri
<WhoNeedszzz> it never did that before
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: you mean Xorg ?
<de4dsnake> jimat: are u still there/
<phroughy> WhoNeedszzz: occasionally i have the process xorg go crazy on me... (like twice ever)
<jimat> de4dsnake: as I said I never experienced this situation, hope someone else can help you, good luck
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, no it is just "X"
<de4dsnake> jimat: ok, thank you for link tho
<adelie43> is there a way to load restricted drivers / firmware from the command line? the restricted drivers tool won't install the firmware. will download firmware,then does nothing, and manually specifying the file, ok button does nothing  :( help please
<Kloss> hi need a programm to transfer my mp3s from harddrive to my mp3 player and vice versa. my player is not being recognized in nautilus. had a little program therefore but dont know the name anymore. can you help?
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: I don't have a  process called X.. what would that be.. are you running vanilla ubuntu?
<Slart> Kloss: try amarok.. there are others too
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, i'm running Xubuntu
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: hang on.. I've got a xubuntu machine running.. let me check
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, ok
<Ette> anyone know of a FTP client?
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: nope.. no process called X there either..
<phroughy> ette: filezilla is my favorite
<DRebellion> !ftp | Ette
<ubotu> Ette: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, wtf
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: what version of xubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, Gutsy
<jrib> !who | omglol
<ubotu> omglol: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<adelie43> etta: firefox, or fireftp firefox plugin is really good extention
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: hmm.. could you do a "ps -A | grep -i x" and pastebin the result?
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, k
<RazzoRz> sd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267853
<jrib> omglol: when you click on login does any flash content load at all?  i.e. do you see the progress bar for "loading" and the K12 logo?
<RazzoRz> sb:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267853
<Kloss> Slart: thank you. and amarok is for transferring mp3s from hard drive to mp3 player and back?
<Slart> Kloss: i've used it to do that, yes
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, http://pastebin.ca/886785
<Kloss> Slart: thanks!
<Slart> Kloss: I don't know if it works with absolutely *all* mp3-players.. it did with mine though
<adelie43> what package contains the restricted drivers manager?
<xomp> Does anyone know if it's possible to install & run ubuntu Gutsy from a portable hard drive?
<jrib> adelie43: restricted-manager
<Slart> xomp: if you can boot from it I'd say yes
<adelie43> xomp: yes. even usb key  :)
<adelie43> jrib thanks
<RazzoRz> sb: if this helps let me know .... http://www.rdesktop.org/
<bugspray> xomp; sure it is. a boot manager may be the only issue
<Kloss> Slart: do you know a list with many of those programs. i would recognize my old one there!
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: no process called X there.. where did you see this process?
<lollo> well guys, i've used the command mv as u suggested but the backup file has been only copied :S
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, it is in the xfce-taskmanager
<Slart> Kloss: you could search in synaptic.. or use the Add/Remove menu
<xomp> bugspray, I have the ability to boot to a usb device in my PC, wasn't sure if it took an act of congress to install/boot Gutsy from it lol. Thanks
<dman> Slart: X is the graphical backbone of almost all linux
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, xfce4-taskmanager*
<lollo> i'll remove it from the root using rm .. !
<Slart> Kloss: or run "apt-cache search mp3 player" and see what it comes up with
<xomp> although it does take an act of congress to get Gutsy to work on my Optiplex :/
<Slart> dman: mm.. indeed.. but there is no process called X, is there?
<cyrus82> hello, is the hardy alpha 4 iso out yet?
<phroughy> lollo, good job :P
<bugspray> xomp: i don't know about the act of congress. rather bipartisan these days... maybe you'll only need the stars to be aligned properly
<lollo> the command mv copies or cuts the file ? ?
<WhoNeedszzz> dman, I am having it read 99% after idling
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: hang on.. I'll check my xubuntu machine again
<lollo> thx LoL
<Kloss> Slart: thank you again! great supporter!
<xomp> bugspray, lol, aye :)
<phroughy> lollo, its supposed to move (cut)
<phroughy> cyrus, get #ubuntu+1
<phroughy> cyrus, i mean try asking in #ubuntu+1
<cyrus82> i'll do this, thanks
<dman> Slart: there might be something along the lines of xserver, maybe? or xgl
<LockesRabb> anyone have experience with tilda? or at least the ubuntu keyboard shortcuts?
<Slart> dman: yes.. I guess the taskmanager might do some translation stuff.. seems odd though.. why not call processes by their real name
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, dman, I see "X" in xfce4-taskmanager
<WhoNeedszzz> and it is giving me trouble
<xomp> I just wish someone would get working on a fix for the 2.6.22-14-generic kernel bug :/
<RazzoRz> My other silly question is!...  i have recorded my desktop and the program that records the desktop uses a ogg format!... now from what i am reading and being told that a Ogg format is a Sounds Format. and when i try to upload it to youtube it fails... anyone has a answer for me?
<xomp> RazzoRz, .ogg is a container
<dman> Slart: i don't know. My xubuntu install isn't functioning currently, so i can't check. regardless, it is the graphical server, unless it's something utterly unrelated...
<RazzoRz> Xomp: explain
<magnetron> RazzoRz: you can use the avidemux program to convert it to something else
<xomp> RazzoRz, .ogg can support multiple subtitle, audio and video streams.
<LockesRabb> anyone have experience with tilda? or at least the ubuntu keyboard shortcuts?
<RazzoRz> xopm: thank you  Magnetron Ty...
<xomp> RazzoRz, I'm not sure if youtube supports .ogg files or not. But I do know .avi works :)
<dman> WhoNeedszzz: did you try to kill it?
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: I've got that process there too.. very strange
<WhoNeedszzz> LockesRabb, tilda just brings up a cmd prompt
<magnetron> RazzoRz: you can find avidemux in applications > add/remove
<WhoNeedszzz> dman, it is a root process
<RazzoRz> xomp: i know that it don't due to the fact that i have yet to upload anything..
<lollo> ok, i've another question ... someone can tell me if these files: initrd.img.old ; vmlinuz vmlinuz.old    can be removed without damage the whole system ?
<RazzoRz> magnetron: Ty
<LockesRabb> whoneedszzz yes, but i want to know how to make the prompt go away when im done with it
<nagyv> hi! how can I connect from my phone to my laptop via bluetooth? I would like to send a file over to the computer. I could connect already with MultiSync, but my phone can't find the laptop.
<K3nt21228> hello
<WhoNeedszzz> LockesRabb, whatever the key is to bring it up
<LockesRabb> whoneedszzz, whenever im done with it, i type exit, but then later when i want to use it again, i have to restart tilda
<K3nt21228> i was hoping someone with C++ knowledge could help me out?
<RazzoRz> magnetron: it don't seem to be there
<dman> WhoNeedszzz: hmm
<Slart> WhoNeedszzz: ah.. it's the xorg process.. I compared the process id's.. I have no idea why it translates it into X though... bad xfce.. bad bad xfce
<WhoNeedszzz> dman, i have to go, will u be on in a couple hours?
<dman> lollo: those are essential
<LockesRabb> ahhh...
<lollo> here UBUNTU question only .. !
<bugspray> magnetron: WHAT a NICK! reminds me of either transformers or pokemon, but still...very cool
<dman> WhoNeedszzz:  probably
<quittt> hey, do you know how?
<LockesRabb> thanks whoneedszzz
<WhoNeedszzz> dman, ok thanks
<quittt> how do I change console(terminal, without X) font???
<xerxes1358> Hello
<magnetron> bugspray: there are no transformer name magnetron
<LockesRabb> whoneedszzz question, how do i change tilda preferences?
<xerxes1358> I have a question about wine + VBA. I hear different stories. Does Office 2003 WITH support for VBA work or not? I need to write VBA code.
<dman> WhoNeedszzz:  good luck. try a restart sometime, maybe?
<lollo> ok so i mustn't remove them , thx dman .. are u sure ?
<quittt> and how do I change my bootsplash screen?
<dman> lollo: yeah, they are involed with booting
<K3nto> im having a little trouble with some C++ code
<lollo> okz :D
<bugspray> magnetron: you should consider using a little more care in showing others your level of transformers knowledge
<LockesRabb> whoneedszzz i figured it out, just had to right click on it
<LockesRabb> thanks
<magnetron> bugspray: ;) the transformer you are thinking of is named megatron. megatron != magnetron
<|newbie|> ciao
<dman> lollo: the vmlinuz in root is actually a symlink to a file in /boot
<pablocpg> how can i solve the problem with my sound?
<|newbie|> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RazzoRz> magnatron: is there a cmd in term that i can get avidemux?
<pablocpg> i have read that a lot of people have had the same proble due the alc861
<ADN69> Ello!
<dman> ADN69: hey
<bugspray> magnetron: okay. that seals it. you are a geek. or maybe a nerd. i don't know, but knowing that kind of stuff can get rocks thrown at you in some circles
<pablocpg> but i don't know how to solve it
<lollo> i see these files in " / " , is it normal dman ?
<pablocpg> some body can help, is really bad be without sound
<ADN69> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and i wanna know how can i install Beryl template...
<lollo> lol pab
<RazzoRz> magnetron: sorry for the misspelling ,,, is there a way to D/l it from Term  for avidemux
<pablocpg> i can't hear even a beep system
<EricBlair> i prefer 'nerd,' as in revenge of
<ADN69> I have aquamarine-0.2.1
<magnetron> RazzoRz: use the synaptic program and search for "avidemux"
<dman> lollo: yeah, there should be a few. anything in there is not to be messed with. to be safe, only delete things in /home
<pablocpg> please help me
<lollo> ok dman you've been very wise
<RazzoRz> magnetron: thats odd says its installed
<lollo> thx !!!
<dman> lollo: just a fellow ubuntu user =]
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to force  Sound Juicer to use MP3 codec and ignoring preferences? Codec is installed
<RazzoRz> magnetron: got it .. thanks
<ADN69> or just an simple mirc version...not this xchat..
<Blah> How do I go root in Ubuntu?
<dman> Blah: why?
<bugspray> Blah: try sudo su
<jrib> !root > blah (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> bugspray: please do not recommend that
<Blah> dman: I need to shut down my firewall (shorewall) and su does not work
<magnetron> bugspray: i never thought of transformers when choosing this nick, i chose it because of the electromagnetic meaning. then all i here on IRC "OMG U R MEGATRON TRANSFORMER" so i eventually learned that some ppl (like you) associate it with transformers.
<dman> jrib: ditto. very dangerous...
<kahrytan> !root | Blah
<ubotu> Blah: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bugspray> Blah: note su -m to run graphical apps, too
<jrib> Blah: how did you manage to install shorewall without knowing about root and sudo in ubuntu?
<DRebellion> bugspray: Blah: actually, gksudo
<magnetron> bugspray: i think YOU are the one with a too extensive Transformer and Pokémon knowledge
<Some_Person> Can we run Mac programs on ubunut?
<dman> Blah:  if you **really** need to log in as root,know the risks, and turn off your internet first. then search ubuntu forums for a tutorial.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I just sent off the latest upstreamdev log-modules to your email account.  PM me when you have looked them over.  Back later..
<kahrytan> bugspray->  gksu ....
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: cool, I will
<lollo> well the last question: i've 3 partitions, 1 for linux and the other 2 for data storage ... These 2 partitions have the mount point in /media (as default) ... well, if i format Ubuntu i don't format these partitions i hope ..
<dman> Some_Person:  not that i know of, but i suspect there is a workaround if you really need to.
<pablocpg> somebody know about sound bugs?
<bugspray> magnetron: okay... so you got me. damn! (/me peers about nervously) - that's not a bad thing, is it?
<dman> lollo: not unless you specify to. the filesystem isn't an actual folder layout. it's something completely different
<matthijs> JOIN ubuntu_motu
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to force  Sound Juicer to use MP3 codec and ignoring preferences? Codec is installed
<Blah> jrib: I just installed it, no problem there. Now I need to shut it down for some tests, and "etc/init.d/shorewall stop" doesn't work.
<dman> lollo: just to be safe, tho, unplug them. it's worth the time for the peace of mind'
<quittt> how do I change console's font and encoding?
<magnetron> bugspray: not at all. /join #ubuntu-offtopic , i think you'll like it there
<quittt> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jrib> Blah: k, read the link ubotu gave then
<Blah> dman: Thanks, I will try that
<Gibb> how do I unmount so I can run fsck properly to do a diskcheck?
<jrib> quittt: did the command I suggested not work?
<DRebellion> Gibb: umount /dev/<drive>
<dman> Blah: np
<Blah> jrib: Will do, thanks
<quittt> jrib, I remember that there was a easy programme for that
<Some_Person> dman: like?
<Gibb> DRebellion: how do I find the drive names that are mounted?
<dman> quittt: it's in ~/.bashrc look online for  a tut.
<DRebellion> Gibb: df
<dman> Some_Person:  i don't know any, but i **vaguely** remeber someone mentioning one. nothing else tho. sorry!
<quittt> dman, I want to change the whole system
<Gibb> DRebellion: thx
<dman> quittt:  maybe /etc/bash.bashrc?
<iari> Help: Does anyone know where I can get info about setting a VPN connection to a checkpoint Firewall ?
<quittt> dman, no no
<dman> quittt: definitely, yeah. but back it up before mods
<dman> quittt: no?
<lollo> ok dman i must unplug them , where should i put these units ?
<quittt> dman, it is all the fonts of the console, including boot etc
<josiah> when is hardy's release date?
<quittt> I remember that I saw something like that
<bardyr> iari, what VPN type?
<dman> quittt: i don't know then, sorry
<quittt> you choose your enconding, and fonts
<dman> lollo: put what?
<bardyr> joseaa, april
<StrangeCharm> what's the command to list the disks available on my system?
<jrib> quittt: ok, how about 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: sudo fdisk -l
<dman> StrangeCharm:  df
<tc> hi, i have a weird font bug with my gnome terminal, how can i post a link to a picture to show here?
<lollo> the 2 partitions that i have in the folder /media , i must move them or i've understood bad ?
<oem__> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<iari> bardyr: What do you mean type ? Until now I used Checkpoint's SecureClient on my Windows.
<pablocpg> please helpme with the sound?
<SpookyET> I'm having standby problems. I installed pm-utils. Did the grub menu.lst mkcpio. I cannot standbye from gnome. From the command line,it goes to sleep, but when it resumes, I get a blank screen.
<iari> bardyr: I'm trying to connect to my office.
<iari> bardyr: I use IKE Over TCP
<paule118> aaaaaaaaa
<plectru1> hello, how do i enable nm-applet etc. on my second screen?
<StrangeCharm> thanks jrib
<quittt> done =]
<dman> lollo: the partitions should be okay, actyually. i thought you meant seperate disks. backup if you're going to reformat the ubuntu partition tho just in case
<pablocpg> somebody can help me with sound bugs?
<jrib> !sound > pablocpg (read the private message from ubotu)
<pablocpg> jrib, where is that?
<dman> plectru1:  can you just add another panel?
<iari> bardyr: ?
<jaggy> any console irc chats for ubuntu ?
<jaggy> console= terminal *
<quittt> jrib, that's it =]
<ompaul> jaggy,  irssi
<quittt> jrib, do you know how do change boot splash screen?
<lollo> ok dman, so if i format ubuntu i don't format the other partitions ( 1 of that is in another HD ) ... that was my question .. :S
<jrib> pablocpg: what client are you using?
<jrib> !usplash > quittt (read the private message from ubotu)
<pablocpg> jrib, ubuntu
<bardyr> iari, install network-manager-pptp network-manager-vpnc and a VNC option will appear in the network manager, im not sure if it will work but its worth the try
<jrib> jaggy: irssi, weechat, bitchx
<jaggy> thnx
<plectru1> dman: i have a seperat panel on my second screen, but it is missing the notifiers like nm-applet
<jrib> pablocpg: what irc client to talk with me now?
<pablocpg> jrib #ubuntu
<jrib> !sound | pablocpg
<ubotu> pablocpg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iari> bardyr: Thanks, I'll give it a try.. :)
<dman> plectru1: add the notification area
<plectru1> dman: all the other applets are available and i do not find an option in gconf to activate nm-applet on the second screen
<dman> lollo: you have to do it manually, not guided when you reinstall tho. otherwise it will wipe them. you have to specifically format just the ubuntu partition and not the others.
<x-punk> how do I install google earth on 64 linux?
<x-punk> fixes itself using the googleearthlinux.bin file?
<dman> plectru1:  you can't just add the network monitor applet?
<ubuntu> what's up
<jrib> !medibuntu | x-punk
<dman> ubuntulog: not much. you?
<x-punk> jrib: adding their repos?
<Zee> http://bux.to/?r=ZeeYPeeWee <<<--- visit / register . click on the links / and earn a lot of money, you may earn more than 300 USD / month, i did earn more !!! register now
<jrib> x-punk: yeah, it's packaged in there
<nemilar> !ops
<jrib> nemilar: yes?
<nemilar> Zee is spamming
<nemilar> (see directly above)
<plectru1> dmon: i can add the network monitor applet, but i need the nm-applet and the pidgin notifier...
<jrib> nemilar: thanks
<nemilar> thank you all powerful one
<Codenut> I am running fiesty right now, is there a good reason to upgrade to gutsy
<plectru1>  dman: i can add the network monitor applet, but i need the nm-applet and the pidgin notifier...
<nemilar> jrib: just so I know, is the command ops or "op"
<jrib> nemilar: you did it correctly, though both may work.  ubotu is just sleeping...
<nemilar> oh true
<nemilar> bots gotta rest, too, ya know
<bardyr> Codenut, nice desktop effects and newer drivers, better hardware support, etc
<dman> plectru1:  the notification area applet contains both of those. maybe it just won't replicate the icons twice? maybe it's a bug.
<Codenut> Thanks bardyr
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> i'm looking for a tool to find duplicatet-files and to auto-delete them
<Codenut> I may do it.
<alesan> !firewire
<Codenut> I have heard that fiesty is better for my ham radio BBS software
<Slart> Codenut: I'd say that upgrading to gutsy was worth it... I think the restricted drivers is new and compiz is not bolted on.. some people have had problems, luckily I'm not one of them
<mkz> is there a way to determine the web server servicing a web site?  I'd like to know if a host is running apache
<Codenut> I am running an AMD processor.
<alesan> what is a program to watch output from a dv camera?
<dman> Codenut: if there;s no really good reason, it's probably best to stick with what works =P
<JordiGH> Yay!
<JordiGH> synaptics touchpad works with .24 kernel.
<dman> Codenut: bad things do happen...
<nemilar> mkz: www.techthrob.com/tech/nmapfe.php
 * ManarD- omg!!! terrorist planes strike NY again!! http://s2.gladiatus.ro/game/c.php?uid=53000
<Slart> mkz: can't you check the server response? some developer tools for firefox?
<bardyr> mkz, reqeust a page that does not exits
<bardyr> mkz exists|
<Codenut> Yes, bad things happen everywhere.
<JordiGH> Still no sound, but at least now applications seem to believe that a sound card exists (probably something muted in a non-obvious way).
<JordiGH> Compiz working, sorta, kinda.
<jrib> mkz: netcraft is one way, telnet and some knowledge is probably another way
<dman> see you all later. dinnertme here
<dan__> Jack_Sparrow: you here?
<EricBlair> no bad things in heaven
<JordiGH> This is progress.
<Codenut> I am new to linux (5 years) so I think I will wait until there is a have to rather than a why?
<plectru1> dman: i do not need the notification area on my first screen, only on the second one. Is it not possible to change the screen id of the notification area to screen 2?
<DjViper> Codenut: 5 years?
<Slart> Codenut: try the LTS version coming out this spring, hardy...
<EricBlair> new @ 5 yrs. i c.
<mkz> thanks. I've got the webdeveloper addon installed in ff and sure enough checking the response header tells me the server type (among other things).  Thanks
<Slart> mkz: you're welcome
<bardyr> Codenut, well gutsy was a really nice improvement over feisty, but if everything is working theres no need
<nemilar> Hardy isn't going to be out for a few months
<DjViper> nemilar: 3
<Codenut> Yep, started with Red hat 7.1 and have been confuzed ever since.
<DjViper> Codenut: hehe
 * Slart gets confused by windows these days
<nemilar> DjViper: just under, actually ;)
<DjViper> nemilar: with downloadtimes at lauch... that dead on :P
<DjViper> +s
<mkz> .part
<nemilar> lol
<Codenut> Still studying the zen of the file structure. There is stuff EVERYWHERE!!!!
<nemilar> DjViper: scheduled release date is the 24th
<jrib> Codenut: FHS is your friend
<DjViper> Codenut: yeah, unlike in windows where all the 'folders' are empty ;)
<Codenut> And then the sticky bit..........................
<nemilar> <3 the sticky bit
<DjViper> Codenut: there are lots of 'cheatsheets' on the web about the dir-structure
<Codenut> Really?
<Codenut> How would I google?
<nemilar> Unix Filesystem Structure ?
<DjViper> _I_ for one would not mind seeing a change in the dir-structure tho... there is a lot of backwards stuff there
<EricBlair> googles easy, imo
<Codenut> Thanks, I will google that thanks.
<Codenut> I gotta go eat!!! Ta!
<ramsesx> salu
<Codenut> salut
<andrey> i installed ubuntu gusty on my HP dv6255, but the pen-drive is not working. someone can help me?
<lollo> dman thx a lot! good night everyone !
<drunkmuppets> Ok, I am running xubuntu, with LAMP on VMWare, and I am trying to access my webserver. However I am behind a router, and an "ip address" gives me a 192.168 Is there any way to make this work?
<usr13_> andrey: Have you done updates yet?
<andrey> no
<phroughy> join ##php
<phroughy> (sorry)
<usr13_> drunkmuppets: yes, IP forwarding throu the router.
<drunkmuppets> Alright, I hope my dd-wrt micro has it.
<linchapulin> Trying to get kde4 working..it installed, but complains when starting it is missing a binary?
<feierfox> give me anyone a reason to change back to GNOME :/
 * Pelo is bored
<sulle> how do i fund out what wifi card i have?
<usr13_> sulle: lspci
<Pelo> sulle, check the comp's manual
<sulle> Pelo: dont have it :P
<bbc> hello
<nemilar> hola
<Pelo> sulle, , asl usr13_  said lspci or you can also check the comp's maker's website
<andrey> usr13_ i must do it?
<Pelo> !es | nemilar
<ubot3> nemilar: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nemilar> haha
<usr13_> andrey: Ues
<nemilar> I'm a native english speaker
<Pelo> nemilar, sorry , just reflex
<andrey> usr13_ ok, i ll try
<sybariten_2> what is GNU Screen called in apt?
<sybariten_2> i need to install it
<sybariten_2> baaadly
<usr13_> sybariten_2: GUN Screen?
<drunkmuppets> user13_ | When you say ip forwarding you don't mean port forwarding correct?
<Juhaz> screen, what else?
<sybariten_2> usr13_: naaah, why would they call it GUN ??
<sybariten_2> ;)
<Pelo> sybariten_2, gnu screen ?
<bbc> I want to install Kdevelop can I install on GNOME?
<Pelo> sybariten_2, what do you mean xserver ?
<andrey> \nickserv help
<DjViper> bbc: yes
<syntaxerror55> sybariten_2: synaptic
<usr13_> sybariten_2: Just another way of saying open source software.
<sybariten_2> usr13_:, Pelo : i did apt-cache search screen  .... spit out a lot ... then i grepped for GNU and gnu .....
<bbc> DjViper: how?
<linchapulin> Pelo is it true you have hair? ^^
<sybariten_2> but i didnt see it
<DjViper> bbc: apt-get install kdevelop
<Pelo> bbc, yes , do it trought synaptic, the appropirate qt libs will get installed as well
<Pelo> linchapulin, all over
<SexyJames1337> hi there everyone
<syntaxerror55> sybariten_2: You mean the GUI for Apt I belive. There are two: Synaptic (gnome) and Adept (KDE)
<Shadow6363> hi, im using gutsy and have a motherboard sata raid setup, how do i get it to work in ubuntu?
<Pelo> sybariten_2, , try using synaptic, you'll get a much more friendly listing
<jimat> !libhal
<bbc> I did the same, but it needs some KDE library I think
<syntaxerror55> !hi | SexyJames1337
<ubot3> Factoid libhal not found
<ubot3> SexyJames1337: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tc> hi, i have a weird font bug with gnome-terminal: Mono 9 displays nice in font selector but the letters are all squeezed when terminal updates;
<tc> http://images3.hiboox.com/images/0508/euev4y2l.png
<sybariten_2> Pelo: headless machine
<sybariten_2> syntaxerror55: huh?
<syntaxerror55> tc: Wow
<mikegriffin> i am trying to resolve a dep for libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.2; i tried installing libxml2-utils libxml2-dev libxml2 with no luck on gutsy.. any advice?
<syntaxerror55> sybariten_2: what do you mean by the GNU for Apt. :|
<Pelo> sybariten_2, , what does gne screen do anyway,  I'll try to find you tghe correct package name
<SexyJames1337> my brother's Windows is corrupted... i was considering installing ubuntu so he can use that instead. but ive never used linux. :P do you think we'd be able to work it out after a bit of practice?
<syntaxerror55> mikegriffin: what are you trying to install
<sybariten_2> this is so odd, i was totally sure it was either 1) installed from the beginning, or 2) called 'GNU Screen' in apt
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: Yes.
<Slart> SexyJames1337: yes..
<nemilar> SexyJames1337: takes some getting used to, but yeah
<SexyJames1337> cool
<usr13_> front-end for apt is Synaptic Package Manager.
<sybariten_2> syntaxerror55: huh... hmm i never wrote that... some misunderstanding somewhere perhaps
<Slart> SexyJames1337: we won't be able to cure whatever made you chose that nickname though.. you're on your own there ;)
<SexyJames1337> well ive made the cd ready, so i'll try it out tomorrow. i'll come back here if i need any help ;) is the installation fairly straight forward?
<EricBlair> lol
<mikegriffin> syntaxerror55: svn co of mysql workbench
<overclucker> tc: what does mono 8 give you?
<SexyJames1337> haha, the name is kinda a joke
<sybariten_2> Pelo: uhm, its like a "windows manager" but for console ... you get something like...  like subshells
<tc> syntaxerror: it looks like it's linked to font resolution too... changing its value changes the font sizes which bug
<Pelo> tc, looks to me like the spacing is off,  try restarting the terminal  it migth get corrected or try a bigger font like 10
<mikegriffin> syntaxerror55: it appears i have resolved all other deps
<syntaxerror55> sybariten_2: <sybariten_2> what is GNU Screen called in apt?
<EricBlair> is it his brother's?
<Slart> SexyJames1337: the only thing people tend to ask questions about is the partitioning
<SexyJames1337> oh right
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: I'd say to wipe Windows as it is corrupted
<Pelo> sybariten_2, screenie  a small and lightweight GNU screen(1) wrapper
<SexyJames1337> well i can't dual boot cos I'm not able to reinstall xp, so i just select use whole drive? or is it more complex than that?
<Pelo> sybariten_2, is that it ?
<sybariten_2> Pelo: shells that run in the background, or console instances...   you can run ICQ or IRC there for instance, then you can detach, from the shell....  and the IRC or ICQ client keeps running in that shell/screen
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: and just have Ubuntu take the whole drive.
<Slart> SexyJames1337: I'd say use one big partition the first time... if you want you can change it later
<SexyJames1337> ok cool
<tc> restarting terminal doesnt fix
<sybariten_2> Pelo: yep, thats a helper app, i found that one too... i've even used it in the past
<tc> 8 looks bad too
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: Yeah, the Live CD will guide you through it. It's easier then an XP Install(TM)
<sybariten_2> Pelo: (but as i said, itst just a helper app, for Screen...)
<Pelo> sybariten_2, ratpoison , keyboard-only window manager
<SexyJames1337> we have xp recovery discs, but have lost them. if we want to reinstall in the future should they be able to overwrite over ubuntu easily? thats if he's bothered about going back to windows...
<sybariten_2> syntaxerror55: that question meant "what is the correct package name for Screen"
<sybariten_2> Pelo: close, but no cigar....
<Slart> SexyJames1337: yes.. you can easily install something else over ubuntu.. it won't leave stains
<syntaxerror55> sybariten_2: ahhh...misunderstanding, I thought you wanted a "GNU Screen" (GUI) for using Apt
<SexyJames1337> nice. sorry, i play games and have a reasonably good pc but im not actually an expert at much tbh
<sybariten_2> pelo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<sybariten_2> syntaxerror55: ahhh... ok, no. "Screen" is just a name.
<Pelo> sybariten_2, that's all I can find in the repos that matches your request
<BodOmLaW> do you know if my logitech usb headset will work in ubuntu?
<SexyJames1337> ok, thanks for your help, i'll try it out tomorrow.
<sybariten_2> Pelo: yeah, me too. This is so odd. This is a very widespread and "standard" unix tool
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: some games won't work without Wine or Cedega, and even then some may not work
<overclucker> !screen
<SexyJames1337> yeh im not playing games on the ubuntu pc, that's just my brothers. i have my own with Vista :P
<ubot3> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Gun_Smoke> who wrote the bot line for root?
<BodOmLaW> vista shouldnt be used for games either
<syntaxerror55> sybariten_2: ah. I thought your english was just bad
<Slart> syntaxerror55: I'd say some games work with wine/cedega.. and even some of those work badly =)
<SexyJames1337> lol im guessing Vista is a dirty word around here
<BodOmLaW> Vista=Bad
<syntaxerror55> !vista | SexyJames1337
<Pelo> sybariten_2, I have screen  a monjtor multiplexer fowith terminal emulation via vt100/ansi
<ubot3> SexyJames1337: vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<SexyJames1337> it doesnt work that badly for me at all :D
<SexyJames1337> its just no better than xp
<SexyJames1337> in any way
<BodOmLaW> lol
<Gun_Smoke> I assume it was written for noobs right.. And not actually trying to be truthful?
<BodOmLaW> xp is the best windows at the moment
<BodOmLaW> stable for games
<sybariten_2> Pelo: there it is
<BodOmLaW> deosnt was to much resourses
<Slart> BodOmLaW: vista is just another os.. try to keep emotions out of it
<BodOmLaW> i keep my emotions out
<Pelo> sybariten_2, it's installed by default,  alt-f2 to f7 to switch between terminals
<mikegriffin> syntaxerror55: http://pastebin.ca/886847
<sybariten_2> syntaxerror55: heh... no dude...    aint nuthin bad with that there english of mine
<SexyJames1337> ive heard of a lot of people having vista problems... i guess ive been lucky cos I haven't really had any
<BodOmLaW> all it is is a gimiks
<BodOmLaW> anyways
<BodOmLaW> do you know if my logitech usb headset will work in ubuntu?
<achilles> hi, i just installed ubuntu 7.10 dvd once installed all i got was a base installation how do i install the rest of the software that comes with the dvd? thanks
<neverblue> BodOmLaW, probably
<Slart> SexyJames1337: after a week here you'll have heard lots of people having problems with ubuntu.. we do try to help them all though =)
<BodOmLaW> kk thanks
<Pelo> achilles, menu > applications > add remove
<xGeek> Vista has been good to me. The service pack fixed a lot of bugs on my home system however I've seen a lot of strange problems on clients computers.
<achilles> thanks pelo:)
<MasterShrek> xGeek, vista sp1 is out now?
<SexyJames1337> I haven't bothered dling the SP1 beta. think i'll wait
<Slart> !ot
<MasterShrek> oh beta
<neverblue> achilles, the Ubuntu guide is great help, try googling 'ubuntu guide' it helps with package selection
<achilles> OK:)
<Slart> ubotu?.. sleeping on the job?
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: Vista is like any other operating system, except it has bugs and viruses, and half the RAM is to monitor if you're pirating software or music. That's why we hate it.
<iari> Is there a way to run a windows emulator under Ubuntu? if I want to connect to a Checkpoint? or run a windows' only software ...
<achilles> hey isnt windows always beta? XD
<syntaxerror55> Slart: Agh
<_b_> ubotu is a bad person
<jlulian38> How do you view information on your alsa configuration?
<SexyJames1337> i see what you mean syntaxerror
<Slart> iari: there's wine.. or virtualbox.. or qemu
<sybariten_2> Pelo: well, it wasnt installed here, dont know why... its a fresh but lightweithgt ubuntu install... and i found the package and installed it, it was just called 'screen' so i dont know what i was thinking, sorry to bother
<Pelo> achilles, and btw that's not even close to what you can get from the repos, those aer just the universe and  main repos,   goto , menu < system< sotware sources,  check all the boxes on the firts tab and the backport box on the third tab , the reload
<sybariten_2> pelo: it was easier when i grepped for "multiplex"
<neverblue> iari, Wine will allow you to run Windows software in linux, try asking about it in #winehq
<iari> Slart: Which one would you recommend   ?
<achilles> pelo thanks since i dont have an active connection i got the dvd instead of the cd:)
<soldats> Slart, apparently ubotu will be away for a while but ubot3 is here but probly a little slower
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: seriously, try Ubuntu, and you'll fall in love to the point where you'll put it on your computer. :D
<Pelo> sybariten_2, no bother, your query got me to research wsometing I wasn't familiar with ,  I learned something
<Slart> iari: depends on what you're going to use it for... what kind of software?
<iari> neverblue: Thanks
<SexyJames1337> haha.
<sybariten_2> Pelo: (BTW, try it... there are small tutorials... once you learn it, and if you do some SSH work on occasion, its super duper practical)
<Slart> soldats: oh... so we got a temp =)
<iari> Slart: Checkpoint VPN, some Trading platforms
<Pelo> achilles, well take note of this link then  it will get you more packages if you need them that you can dl and install from a usb drive and such,    www.getdeb.net
<soldats> yep
<neverblue> sybariten_2, what is ?
<SexyJames1337> i have used knoppix a little (the one you boot off cd) I used it to transfer all my bros files onto an external hd after his windows corrupted
<sybariten_2> neverblue: google GNU screen
<Pelo> sybariten_2, I'm just a basic home user atm,  but i'll keep it in mind
<Shadow6363> anyone know anything about using hardware raid in gutsy?
<sybariten_2> Pelo: ok
<Slart> iari: start with wine.. it's a lot easier on the hardware.. software runs faster.. virtualbox, qemu and the other emulate a full windows machine... which means it'll be a lot slower
<achilles> pelo wow awesome i will use this alot:)
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: You can also boot Ubuntu from CD to try it. And, god, why did you choose that name?
<neverblue> !raid | Shadow6363
<ubotwo> Shadow6363: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Shadow6363> thank you neverblue
<syntaxerror55> Where are the .deb files stored in 6.06?
<iari> Slart: Thanks!
<Slart> iari: you're welcome
<SexyJames1337> :D I don't use it anymore, my new nickname is KKSlider1337, i was a big fan of animal crossing...
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: try -1337
<overclucker> achilles: if you have the install dvd in, some packages won't have to be downloaded from the repos, when you install them
<necrotic> I'm having trouble with my secondary video card. Xorg recognizes it and I can "use" it, but the screen is very very dark. I've done lots of searching around and haven't found anything about it. The card is an nVidia 6100 built into my motherboard, the primary is an FX 5500 (PCI).
<Pelo> syntaxerror55, /var/cache or further down
<mikegriffin> syntaxerror55: /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Pelo> syntaxerror55, /var/cache/apt/archives
<achilles> have a good day guys:)
<SexyJames1337> ah, its the leet bit that bothers you. I've got used to using it on nicknames, as if a nickname is taken when i register somewhere i just add it onto the end...
<syntaxerror55> Pelo: mikael79_: Thanks. I forgot
<mikegriffin> http://pastebin.ca/886847 guesses anyone?
<drunkmuppet> i know this isn't an ubuntu question but. I just tried to forward my ip in my dd-wrt using DMZ and now I cant get back into my router. Any ideas
<neverblue> necrotic, its not the monitor ?
<Pelo> mikegriffin, how about a description of the problem
<Guest61793> http://bux.to/?r=ezis15
<neverblue> drunkmuppet, try in #networking
<drunkmuppet> thanks :D
<necrotic> neverblue: nope. I can use it under windows fine.
<mikegriffin> Pelo: i can repost it
<Slart> !ops | Guest61793:
<mikegriffin> i am trying to resolve a dep for libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.2; i tried installing libxml2-utils libxml2-dev libxml2 with no luck on gutsy.. any advice?
<ubotwo> Guest61793:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger for emergencies) Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow
<Slart> oops.. sorry.. no emergency..
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: it's really your choice, but I'd use different numbers.
<Pelo> mikegriffin, go in synaptic look for libxml or what ever,  and also install the related -dev package
<Slart> but he does need a boot somewhere =)
<mikegriffin> i did that
<neverblue> necrotic, so the cards are which type ?
<SexyJames1337> what would you suggest? It's just become a habit now... the 1337 isn't serious, more of a joke
<necrotic> neverblue: Primary is an nvida FX 5500, secondary is a 6100 (onboard)
<Pelo> mikegriffin, go into synaptic and c heck what is installed, install everyting with libxml if you have to
<neverblue> Pelo, sorry, whats the command to config your video card again ? alsways slips my mind
<SexyJames1337> oh and about using the cd just to try ubuntu syntax, how do i do that?
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: 00, last two numbers of your birthyday, the line number where an annoying bug was on (mine)
<mikegriffin> Pelo: that is a really long list of packages, thanks anyway
<Pelo> neverblue, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neverblue> necrotic, so both nvidia, have you tried to edit your xorg.conf manually ?
<neverblue> Pelo thanks
<necrotic> neverblue: yes
<neverblue> necrotic, also try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> mikegriffin, stuff with libxml in the name , not the descrition
<necrotic> i even tried using just the primary, no luck
<neverblue> necrotic, using onboard as the primary?
<mdmkolbe|work> I keep loosing sound when firefox crashes.  Is there a way to restart the sound system without rebooting the machine? (I've got apps running I'd rather not have to save/restart.) This is on ubunty 7.10.
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: There's an option when you put it in and the computer boots it.
<necrotic> neverblue: not right now im not, but i did try that
<SexyJames1337> ah, useful
<Pelo> necrotic, run the reconfigure command again and  select the vesa driver,  that will at least get you back a gui
<Shadow6363> exit
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: when you get the CD, trust me, all this will become very clear
<mikegriffin> Pelo: $ apt-cache search libxml | awk '{print $1}' | grep libxml | wc -l = 100
<Shadow6363> woops
<neverblue> necrotic, maybe you xorg.conf isnt setup at the corect refresh rate, etc... maybe the reconfig will help
<Pelo> mikegriffin, do you have a gui ?  use synaptic to search for libxml
<SexyJames1337> ok cool. also, seeing as I am a noob to irc as well, how do you reply to a person like you are replying to me? is there an easier way than typing it out?
<soldats> sudo /etc/init.d/alsamixer restart
<necrotic> Pelo: I have a gui on my primary screen. Using it right now without problems.
<xzedn> does anyone else have monitor problems with gutsy?
<soldats> SexyJames1337, type part of the name then press tab
<syntaxerror55> soldats: in the command line
<mikegriffin> Pelo: how is that different than what i just posted?
<dougemd> hello, I just switched over to Ubuntu. I'm having a problem with the eye candy in compiz...I guess its under appearances in the provided GUI. I have the latest ATI proprietary drivers installed and I have my xorg.conf set to a 1 for composite. I also have AIGLX set to "off"
<hell_> hi all
<soldats> syntaxerror55, huh
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: thanks. useful to know :)
<Pelo> mikegriffin, sudo apt-get install libxml++2.6-dev libxml2-dev
<dman> dougemd: and you're problem is...
<dougemd> compiz said it couldn't find the driver still though
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: :D you figured it out
<Pelo> mikegriffin, easier to make sense of
<hell_> how can i start the gnome-terminal every time full screen in gnome?
<dougemd> well appearance said that
<mikegriffin> Pelo: those are c++ binding i though
<mikegriffin> but i will try
<syntaxerror55> dougemd: #compiz-fusion
<dougemd> syntaxerro: thanks
<Pelo> mikegriffin, there is also a libxmltok1-dev
<drunkmuppet> neverblue | any other networking channels?
<[0x90]> hello there. anyone here installed icedata500 usb modem on ubuntu 7.10?
<neverblue> drunkmuppet, if you be patient, im sure they will get to you
<Pelo> mikegriffin, I'm just feeding you package names  that might fit the requirements for dependencies
<mikegriffin> Pelo: tok was it, thanks
 * Pelo does a little dance 
<mikegriffin> Pelo: i was unaware of said tokenizer
<soldats> mdmkolbe|work, try /etc/init.d/alsamixer restart
<soldats> mdmkolbe|work, err with sudo in fron tof ot
<iari> Slart: Do you have a min. to instruct me how to install new software under wine ?
<dimas_> anybody know what could be wrong in wine if no software start? maybe something basic?
<mdmkolbe|work> soldats: I have no /etc/init.d/alsamixer.  Did you mean /usr/bin/alsamixer or /etc/init.d/alsa-utils?
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: Well, goodnight and thanks for your help. I may be back tomorrow
<dougemd> does anyone have an ATI radeon 9600 running compiz correctly?
<Jangari> how can i mount an ssh server to a point in my file tree?
<Pelo> iari, just run the installer with wine
<soldats> mdmkolbe|work, hmm it might be alsa-utils
<wyseur> anybody has an idea how to solve this : ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received, but NodeID invalid
<bruenig> alsa-utils just saves and restores alsa levels
<dimas_> whats up pelo
<bruenig> it is a faux daemon
<soldierboy> Hello all, I just installed KDE4 and when I try to logon I get the following: 'startkde: Could not start D-Bus. Check your installation.'
<wyseur> I think its the cause of problem, I can't mount a firewire HD
<Pelo> good evening dimas_  my blood pressure
<bruenig> alsa itself is a kernel thing
<jrib> Jangari: sshfs
<Pelo> soldierboy, try asking in #kde
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: ok, bye.
<dimas_> jejeje are you getting old pelo?
<Pelo> dimas_, everyday
<Pelo> soldierboy, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<soldats> bruenig, well i totally forgot the command to restart alsa via cli. i remember something like that to tell mdmkolbe|work to fix his problem
<soldierboy> pelo: i did, no responses there
<Pelo> soldierboy, #kubuntu may also be an option but remember that not all channels are as well attended as this one, patience is required
<Pelo> soldierboy, also try googling the error msg
<bruenig> restarting alsa would include modprobing stuff I would have to think
<soldierboy> Pelo: thanks, I'll try kubuntu
<Jangari> just saw that, jrib, checkin' it out now
<dimas_> does anyone know if perhaps something basic i am doing wrong if i can install the softwares properly but they dont start after whores?
<jrib> dimas_: ummm... what?
<Pelo> dimas_, what software ?
<dimas_> jrib  talking about wine
<dimas_> sorry
<jrib> dimas_: "whores"?
<Pelo> dimas_, what command line are you using to start it ?
<Pelo> jrib, wait until you are older
<jrib> heh
<drunkmuppets> Ok is there any other networking channels. ##networking is dead and im in a jam.
<Pelo> drunkmuppets,  what is the issue ?
<dimas_> there is a shortcut from application and the shortcut from the desktop
<drunkmuppets> I tried to set DMZ in my dd-wrt linksys, and now I can't get back to 192.168.0.1
<Pelo> dimas_, check the shortcut properties and paste the command line here
<drunkmuppets> internet still works, router is functional. Just can't get to cp
<kahrytan>  What is with the Flash9 Deb file?
<jrib> !flash > kahrytan (read the private message from ubotu)
<nemilar> flash is soooo broken it's not even funny
<bbc> is there any way to install Kdevelop on GNOME?
<LjL> bbc: sure, sudo apt-get install kdevelop.
<kahrytan> jrib->  the deb in rpeo is broken
<kahrytan> *repo
<bruenig> !info kdevelop
<dimas_> pelo:env WINEPREFIX="/home/dimas/.wine" wine "C:\ARCH~KTD\Jhoos\UNWISE.EXE" /W2 "C:\Archivos de programa\Jhoos\INSTALL.LOG"
<nemilar> bbc: yeah, you can install kde apps in gnome, they work fine
#ubuntu 2008-02-01
<jrib> kahrytan: please read what ubotu said
<Pelo> drunkmuppets,  dmz is not a great idea to start with,   are you sure your static ip is still set properly in the comp and that it is still free in the router ? ie not part of the dhcp range ?
<bbc> LjL: it gives some error on KDE library
<LjL> bbc: pastebin the error (no, pastebin the entire output)
<Pelo> dimas_,  that looks like crap ,   do a little search on your hdd and tell me the path and name of the .exe to start the prog I'll try to make you a proper command to start it
<Tweek888> Hell
<Tweek888> Hello*
<Pelo> dimas_, gimme a minute, I need a short break
<neverblue> hey Tweek888
<dimas_> pelo:ok
<blick> diff seems lousy at comparing English paragraphs for revisions. Is there a better alternative?
<Tweek888> is there a guide for autologin on gutsy? I tried an old guide but it didn't work
<Tweek888> actually it fubared everything
<LjL> blick: well, define "lousy"
<bbc>  Couldn't find package Kdevelop
<bbc>  
<LjL> bbc: lowercase "k".
<bbc> ohh ok
<LjL> bbc: package names are never uppercase.
<Tweek888> autologin with no manager guide*
<bbc> thakns
 * Pelo returns to the keyboard much releaved
<Gibb> nickrud: I found what it was: the wifi card. I took out the wifi card, it booted fine. turned off the printer service under admin. now I can get to the login, but it hangs up right after login with no error
<Pelo> dimas_, when you are ready
<Gibb> *with the wifi card in
<mdmkolbe|work> neigther /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart nor reset worked.  Any other ideas about how to restart the sound?
<dimas_> pelo:i dont know what you want me to look for...sorry
<Pelo> dimas_, I want you to get me the path to the .exe file that starts the prog you want to run
<muuddflap> finally
<muuddflap> i have a printer
<Tweek888> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152274 I have tried this but can not get it to compile autologin.c
<nemilar> mdmkolbe|work: did you try restarting the machine?
<dimas_> env WINEPREFIX="/home/dimas/.wine" wine "C:\ARCH~KTD\Jhoos\UNWISE.EXE" /W2 "C:\Archivos de programa\Jhoos\INSTALL.LOG"
<DrMuffin> Requesting help with boot
<Pelo> dimas_, what is the name of that prog ?
<nemilar> !ask | DrMuffin
<dimas_> pelo i guess is unwise.exe
<nemilar> ubotu: wake up!!!
<soldats> ubotu is gone it is now ubotwo
<dimas_> pelo:joosh
<Jangari> gotta relogin
<tanner> does anyone know of a way to turn a base system into a live cd/usb? allow it to load completely into memory (copy2ram) and be presistent?
<Chousho> Does anybody know which printer brands are the best to get working on Linux without too much of a hassle?
<Pelo> dimas_, as far as I know , unwise is the standard file name for the unlinstaler of any progs in windows
<bbc> I installed kdevelop, but when I start it, nothing happenes (I am in Gnome)
<nemilar> Chousho: HP is the best
<jrib> Chousho: probably hp, but check what ubotu says:
<nemilar> Also, Epson works well
<jrib> !printers > chousho (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> bbc, how do you start it ?
<ubotu> DrMuffin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chousho> :D thanks!
<dimas_> pelo hold on let me see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up!!! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tweek888> be right back
<DrMuffin> !ask There are multiple boot options when my computer boots up; one of them is my Ubuntu and it has a few other options like "ubuntu memtest" and then it still has windows. I would like to remove them.
<nemilar> Chousho: check out www.linuxprinting.org for a full list
<mdmkolbe|work> nemilar: In the past I've restarted the machine and that works, but it happens often enough, that restarting the machine gets very anoying and I'd like a way that doesn't require me to save/close/restart/open/restore my work.
<bbc> Pelo: Applications > programming > kdevelop
<notjames> how do i set environment variables so that apache can use them? i tried adding them to apache2.conf but i don't think it's working
<nemilar> mdmkolbe|work: there's probably some process not letting go of the sound device, that happens to me every once and a while
<Pelo> bbc, try typing kdevelop in the terminal see what happens
<Pelo> DrMuffin, why do you want to do that ?
<DrMuffin> So that it can boot straight into my Ubuntu?
<luc_> Any images for putting Ubuntu on the PS3?
<nemilar> mdmkolbe|work: you can use lsof | grep /dev/dsp or grep for /dev/snd to see what's using the sound device... you'll probably see some application hanging around that you closed a while ago
<bbc> Pelo: it just does nothing in terminal also
<nemilar> mdmkolbe|work: flash and xmms seem to like to do it a lot
<luc_> Pelo, bbc: I had trouble with Kdevelop, got it working, but it didn't compule. I used Anjuta instead
<luc_> *compile
<Pelo> DrMuffin, ok try this instead,  hide the menu and shorten the delay to 3 sec or something ,  edit the menu.lst file to do that but do not remove the options,   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> bbc, open synaptic and reinstall
<bbc> Pelo: let me try
<Pelo> dimas_, how are we doing ?
<tanner> are copy2ram/toram kernel options?
<DrMuffin> Hmm. Well, I just wish it would auto-boot into Ubuntu. That's all. And maybe remove the Windows option.
<dimas_> pelo i dont know where is wine even
<Pelo> DrMuffin, if you don'T do anyting while it boots does it eventualy get to ubuntu ?
<DrMuffin> Yes. If I wait 20 seconds or so it will auto-select Ubuntu.
<Pelo> dimas_, .... , lets start from scratch shall we ?
<Jobias> has anyone tried to install flash on firefox on gutsy lately? the .tgz file it automatically downloads fails the md5sum check, so i can never install the plug-in
<dimas_> pelo ok
<jrib> Jobias: check the topic of this channel :)
<Pelo> DrMuffin, toward the top of the menu.lst file there is a delay line,  change it to 3 sec
<DrMuffin> Alright.
<Pelo> dimas_,  what is the program you were trying to install using wine ?
<quittt> there is something wrong on my boot
<illuminaris> when i download a program from add/remove programs, and it doesn't show up anywhere in my menu, how do i find it?
<jrib> illuminaris: what program?
<quittt> when I boot, do you know the Ubuntu logo? nothing appers, the monitor keeps down
<dimas_> is call jhoos
<illuminaris> ktimer
<dimas_> pelo is called jhoos
<quittt> and when the boot finished, the monitor opens
<Pelo> DrMuffin, you might also want to tell ubuntu to loginto your user name at boot by default,  menu > system> ADMIN > LOGIN windows > 3rd tab I think
<quittt> it is vey bizarre, what can be making this?
<jrib> illuminaris: what is the result of: dpkg -L ktimer | grep bin
<syntaxerror55> quittt: when the boot is over you still get into Ubuntu?
<illuminaris> package ktimer is not installed
<quittt> of course
<illuminaris> should i do apt-get install ktimer?
<quittt> everything works perfecly
<DrMuffin> Ok. Thanks. In the menu.lst it has a lil paragraph called "hidemenu" How can I turn that on?
<dimas_> pelo the think is all the programs i try to run on wine none of them work mean start
<quittt> perfectly
<jrib> illuminaris: yes, that means you did not install it
<Pelo> dimas_, ok , in your /home/username folder,  there is a hidden folder calleed .wine ( find it ) look in .wine/c/program files/jhoost for a .exe file
<syntaxerror55> quittt: Could be a problem with the usplash. Have you changed it recently?
<illuminaris> that's weird, does that happen a lot with add/remove programs?
<compy_> anytime i use apt-get i get this error The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<compy_> any clues?
<dimas_> pelo ok
<Pelo> dimas_, how did you go about installing this program to start with ?
<quittt> syntaxerror55, I've just installed Xubuntu
<quittt> hehe
<Pelo> compy_, do a search in the forum for the exact error msg , there is likely a simple solution , www.ubuntuforums.org
<dimas_> pelo installed automatically after downloading
<syntaxerror55> quittt: Xubuntu would have changed the usplash. I think I know how to fix it
<bbc> Pelo: I tried installing througn Synaptic also, but its the same, nothing happenes
<notjames> whats the best way of setting environment variables that apache/php can use?
<Pelo> dimas_, this might be a qeustion for #winehq , I'm getting a bit over my head right now
<Pelo> bbc, did you notice the msg from luc I  think it was ?
<dimas_> pelo ok thanks
<illuminaris> jrib thanks for your help
<compy_> Pelo, dunno if your a bot but nothing comes up
<dimas_> pelo i will ask them then
<bbc> Pelo: no, what was it?
<jrib> illovae: no problem
<luc_> Pelo, bbc: I had trouble with Kdevelop, couldn't get it to compile, so I use Anjuta
<syntaxerror55> quittt: type sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<mdmkolbe|work> nemilar: thx, that fixed it after I killed the processes and did an /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset.  Evince (the document viewer) and openoffice where holding the file open though neigher of them actually uses sound (!!).
<Pelo> <luc_> Pelo, bbc: I had trouble with Kdevelop, got it working, but it didn't compule. I used Anjuta instead
<quittt> syntaxerror55, it is not this
<luc_> bbc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anjuta
<bbc> Pelo: ok, let me try Anjuta as well
<nemilar> mdmkolbe|work: yeah, I donno...it's an annoying bug
<syntaxerror55> quittt: huh?
<bbc> luc_: thanks
<keithclark> If I change a monitor on a currently running system, how do I adjust for it?
<Pelo> dimas_,  why are you trying to use windows program in ubuntu anyway ? can't you find a linux alternative to joost or whatever ?
<luc_> bbc: No worries
<quittt> it was a misconfiguration of the installer... actually is a bug... usplash.conf the resolution is not supported by my monitor
<drunkmuppet>  pelo - I changed my static to 192.168.1.10 but still cannot access the router config. I can ping it but when I try and pull it up, it never connects
<drunkmuppet> <drunkmuppets> Just sits at "Waiting for 192.168.1.1"
<drunkmuppet> <drunkmuppets> I mean resetting it would fix it, but i'm trying not to anger my g.f and roomate.
<drunkmuppet> woops. sorry.
<syntaxerror55> quittt: I thought you didn't know the problem. :|
<Pelo> drunkmuppet,  what does ifconfig tell you your gateway is ?
<dimas_> pelo...lol does has to be with a woman....am i bad?
<quittt> syntaxerror55, just discovered it, =P
<syntaxerror55> quittt: ah, k
<Shadow6363> is there anyway to get grub to rescan for os's and add them to menu.lst, i realize i could just manually add the entries, just wondering if theres a way for it to look for them
<Pelo> dimas_, are those porn things ?
<dimas_> pelo:...lol
<pawsmacke1> (keithclark) try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<DrMuffin> Ok. I got it all figured out. Thanks for the help Pelo.
<drunkmuppet> pelo | 192.168.1.255
<Pelo> Shadow6363, not taht I know of
<Pelo> drunkmuppet, and putting that in the browser gets you nothing ?
<Kalamarencu> hello :)
<Pelo> dimas_, I just don'T get what the issue is ,
<dimas_> pelo i found the path but they are two...jhoos.exe
<pawsmacke1> shadow, try grub-install
<Kalamarencu> what command do I need to run to get the driver version of my NIC ?
<iari> Slart: Thanks for the help but my platforms don't run under wine, I guess I'll have to install qemu / virtualBox, any diff ?
<solexious> [Q} Can any one help me with setting up mdadm?
<dimas_> pelo thats the sourse i can ccontact her
<Shadow6363> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> dimas_, either one will do ,  in the terminal type  wine /path/to/jhoos.exe   replace /path/to wit the actual path
<xazo> hello
<drunkmuppet> pelo - well see, I have xubuntu running through VMWare, my windows gateway is 192.168.1.1
<syntaxerror55> !hi | xazo
<ene_dene> on KDE there is an option that you can change desktop background every x minutes, is there something similar in gnome?
<|-> Hi people.....  nights
<dimas_> pelo let me try
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/are-you-also-afraid-of-the-dentist/
<Kitar|st> haha
<syntaxerror55> xazo: er, the bots gone. Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> drunkmuppet, oh,  this is a vmware issue , that might be a problem ,  try asking about it in #vmware
<Dr_willis> ene_dene,  theres some tools that can do that. or you could write your own script. and No i dont rember their names. :)
<Q-collective> Pelo: actually, it is preferred to first cd to the dir with the .exe in it and then run wine, this to prevent possible failures.
<Kalamarencu> what command do I need to run to get the driver version of my NIC ?
<Hitm4n> .
<Dr_willis> ene_dene,  i though kde had a Wallpaper-slideshow/changer feature. :) lets see
<pawsmacke1> kala, try lspci
<drunkmuppet> Well, the problem is in windows lol. Thats why I was asking or an active networking channel :P
<Hitm4n> Hi people... g nights
<Pelo> Q-collective, we are trying to make a working link
<bascule> Kalamarencu: modinfo <module for NIC>
<Pelo> drunkmuppet, this try asking in ##windows then
<ene_dene> Dr_willis: yes, that's it, is there sometnig similar for gnome?
<Hitm4n> i need some help with my Ubuntu 7.10 pleaseeeeeeee!!!!
<Dr_willis> ene_dene,  theres some little toolyou can run that does a similer task. check the package manager
<drunkmuppet> pelo | thanks for trying :D
<Pelo> Hitm4n, we need an actual question
<decipher7> Hitm4n: whats the problem?
<ene_dene> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> ene_dene,   wallpaper-tray - wallpaper changing utility for GNOME
<compy_> anyone help with this i get this error The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<solexious> [Q] Do i have to format the drives i want to raid with mdadm before i make them a raid or after?
<coldboot|home> I'm using evolution, and the stupid app won't display the time format correctly even when I execute it from a shell with LC_TIME=en_DK.UTF-8, any ideas?
<bbc> Pelo, luc_: Anjuta worked, but is there anything like MS Visual Studio where I can debug my code with variable watch and everything?
<syntaxerror55> Hitm4n: and the problem is ____________
<Pelo> compy_, did you do a search for the error4 msg in the forum like I told you ?
<Hitm4n> decipher7 i have a Compaq V2615LA notebook, i have installed Ubuntu 7.10, but my wireless device is not working
<compy_> Pelo, yeah nothing came up
<luc_> bbc: Not to my knowledge so far
<ene_dene> Dr_willis: ok, thaks, I'll try it now
<Pelo> bbc, this is not realy my feild
<Pelo> compy_, try reinstalling network manager
<Dr_willis> ene_dene,  drapes - a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME deskto
<Hitm4n> i load the windows controller for my BCM4318 broadcom device
<luc_> bbc: Part of the reason I keep my multiple boot
<compy_> Pelo, so i am using wicd... and it removed my initial one that came w/ 7.10
<decipher7> Hitm4n: Go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Pelo> !wifi | Hitm4n
<ene_dene> Dr_willis: 1 at a time :)
<Hitm4n> decipher7 andddd ???
<decipher7> Hitm4n: Does it say there is a restricted driver available for your hardware?
<Pelo> compy_, I can'T help with that then
<Hitm4n> and then?
<bad_cables> anyone using a WMP54g wireless Linksys card?
<bbc> luc_: yea, I wanted to switch, but now I cant switch completely, also I cant live without MS outlook :(
<syntaxerror55> !wifi | bad_cables
<compy_> k
<Pelo> I'm off to eat super ,  g'night folks
<decipher7> !wifi
<bad_cables> !wifi
<neverblue> nite Pelo
<Hitm4n> i dont know, let me see and come back again... i need swap WinXP to Linux
<user____> Hitm4n: yeah tried the same thing
<bbc> Pelo: gn
<keithclark> Thanks to whom helped me.  Worked like a charm!
<pawsmacke1> bbc, look into getting zimbra working on your machine
<Scunizi> bbc have you tried the kde version of PIM?
<syntaxerror55> decipher7: bad_cables: The bot is dead. D:
<bbc> Scunize: no, whats it?
<ubotu> Hitm4n: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<luc_> bbc: Yeah, it's a pain. I triple boot Mac, Linux and Windows XP. Keep windows XP for Outlook and Visual Studio. Linux for general use and Mac for visual. Though Xcode on mac is pretty nifty
<bbc> pawsmacke1: never heard of it
<user____> Hitm4n: I've got the same card, and I never got it fully working
<Scunizi> bbc, hang on I'll get the name.. It's the default that's used in kubuntu.
<pawsmacke1> bbc, it's a lot of work to get zimbra up and running, but it's SOOO worthed
<ubotu> bad_cables: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bbc> pawsmacke1: let me check that out
<Hitm4n> Uuser___ oh my lord.... but the failure is with ubuntu because with other distributions is fine like suse (sorr for distribution SPAM)
<Kalamarencu> bascule: mersi frumops :) THank You , Gracias, Danke schon :)
<bascule> Kalamarencu: welcome
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm running 7.10 and am trying to play a raw rip of a blu-ray movie but am having no luck. I tried the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD but they weren't too helpful. I already have the rip of the disc on my hard drive in a folder but I can't get it to play. Could anyone help me?
<Scunizi> bbc, kontact is the name... like pawsmacke1 said.. zimbra is COOL... but tough..
<Tygir> hello all great ubuntu users!
<luc_> Anyone know if there is a stable ubuntu release on the PS3?
<bad_cables> Phoenix92x: Piracy is illegal
<PriceChild> !bug | Hitm4n
<whileimhere> hi. Can anyone tell me why it is when I boot into GNOME from the GDM I get an error that says in short that there was an error starting up the GNOME settings Daemon.
<Scunizi> bbc, you can sudo apt-get install kontact I believe to install it for a whirl.
<Tygir> i wanted to know how i can make compiz stay up all the time....i know about the terminal>compiz &...but whenever i close the terminal i have the no titlebars problem and compiz isnt working...
<ubotu> Hitm4n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_willis> luc_,  http://psubuntu.com/  has forums. Other then that - You rarely see ps3 mentioned in this channel.
<tussey> is there anyway to change the power management feature to shutdown instead of sleep or hibernate? Both sleep and hibernate do not work properly on my desktop machine. The machine never wakes up
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  dont use the close button. use the 'exit' command.
<bbc> Scunize: k, just ckecking it before installing
<Decinoge> does anyone knows how to make a 8bit png on gimp?
<luc_> Dr_willis: Cheers, got one and want to use it on there, bit of a cell fanboy
<Phoenix92x> bad_cables: I backed up my copy of 300, please don't presume things
<Tygir> Dr_willis: i did that as well...
<pawsmacke1> tygir, which distro are you running, 7.10 have compiz-fusion pretty much out of the box
<ubuntuisloved> i need help trying to login to see my desktop using vncserver but not having anyluck? i know i also setup vino but now im only able to ssh into my box remotely and i wanna get vnc working?
<K_Nine> Decinoge:  Should be in the file save as.
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  then you are not spawnign it proerly to the background. I use exit all the time.    and it works properly
<Scunizi> Decinoge, I thought gimp defaulted at 8 bit.. am I wrong?  if I am what's the default?
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  you could use alt-f2 and run compiz --replace
<jeffMASTERflex> Phoenix92x: what did you use to back it up? x.264?
<Tygir> pawsmacke1: ahh i got it that time...the exit command worked...here is my other question..how can i ensure that it always starts with boot?
<Decinoge> 32bit as default, it has alpha and only 32 bit png has alpha
<bbc> Scunizi, pawsmacke1: can I open .pst in zimbra or kontact?
<mohadib> hello
<Decinoge> (and 24bit if i'm not mistaken)
<Scunizi> bbc, you
<Phoenix92x> jeffMASTERflex:  VC-1
<mohadib> how can i make crontab -e use vim and not pico?
<pawsmacke1> bbc, zimbra is comparable to exchange, so it works with everything, import as well
<ubuntuisloved> mohadib: export editor option
<bbc> pawsmacke1: cool
<K_Nine> Decinoge: There is a dedicated Gimp IRC type /join #Gimp
<Dr_willis> mohadib,  check the crontab man page. You set an enviroment variable to be the editor you want.
<Decinoge> i did...
<pawsmacke1> bbc, think zimbra as exchange on a browser
<Jangari> can I add a sshfs mount to my fstab or something ot have it mount automatically?
<Decinoge> no one awswers
<Jangari> to*
<mohadib> thanks both of you "_
<jeffMASTERflex> Phoenix92x: not familiar with that. Have you tried using VLC or Mplayer to play the file?
<tumbleweed05> i love compiz fusion.
<ubuntuisloved> mohadib: export EDITOR=vim
<danc3> mohadib: export EDITOR='/usr/bin/vim'
<Scunizi> bbc, your talking about the outlook file?  There are three ways to import for kontact or Evolution. Import first into thunderbird then the others or sync with something like Yahoo calendar/email then export or just do a csv export of contacts then import.
<bahadunn> anyone know why some internet radio stations just seemed to stop working recently?
<mohadib> nice :) thanks :)
<LetsGo67> My time is constantly 6 hours late, can someone help me fix this please?  (I am using xubuntu)
<Phoenix92x> jeffMASTERflex: it's not just one file, it's a directory. No compression.
<danc3> LetsGo67: set your BIOS clock to local time
<ubuntuisloved> LetsGo67: change to your region in timezone
<Paolinho> LetsGo67, change timezone
<bahadunn> amarok and rythmbox will not play certain internet radio stations
<pawsmacke1> bah, middle east and india have limited internet backbone atm
<Phoenix92x> I've tried opening the folder with VLC/mplayer but that doesn't work
<bbc> Scunize: thanks
<syntaxerror55> !timezone | LetsGo67
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> LetsGo67: oh, just type tzconfig
<mohadib> do i need to put that in my profile? i would like it to be system wide and not have to redo it
<Paolinho> !ntpdate | LetsGo67
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntpdate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danc3> mohadib: put it in   ~/.bash_profile
<Scunizi> bbc sure.. I had the same issues.  I found evo works ok.. kontact has more features like being able to add fields..
<LetsGo67> syntaxerror55, I cannot launch tzconfig
<mohadib> danc3: ok , thanks
<Gidean> Hello everyone...
<Paolinho> LetsGo67, tzselect
<bbc> Scunize, pawsmacke1: cool....I will be back after dinner, c ya all
<Kloss> hi does amarok recognize any mp3 player? and if yes, where?
<syntaxerror55> Paolinho: it must have changed. o.o
<bbc> Scunizi: cool...I will be back after dinner..c ya
<astro76> mohadib: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<mohadib> ahh , seems i need to link /usr/bin/editor to vim
<mohadib> astro76: ahh nice :) ty
<jeffMASTERflex> Phoenix92x: hopefully somone else knows more about VC-1 than I do. I've only used x.264 for HD rips
<Phoenix92x> jeffMASTERflex: thanks anyway, appreciate it
<ubuntuisloved> !vnc
<crazy_bus> is there anyway to make kubuntu mount the sansa e200 player properly.  It sometimes allows write access and sometimes doesn't
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ene_dene> Dr_willis: I know that there is also an option in KDE to download wallpapers. People vote for best wallpapers and you can download them from some kind of database, do you know an aplication for gnome that does the same thing?
<freyyr> exit
<seanh> Anyone know an easy way to convert FLAC to OGG?
<freyyr> whoops
<Dr_willis> ene_dene,  seen somthing like that. it got wallpapers from gnome-look.org but i dont use it.  or rember its name.. search the package manager for 'wallpaper' perhaps.
<histo> seanh: ffmpeg probably would do it.
<jeffMASTERflex> seanh: install an app called soundconverter
<Scunizi> Decinoge, did you find an answer?  I'm sure you have a reason for doing it. I'm curious why?
<histo> seanh: ffmpeg -i whatever final.ogg
<K_Nine> crazy_bus:  I think you have to change the mode in sansa players. Maybe MTS?
<histo> seanh: -i being the input file and then just type the output file after that.
<jeffMASTERflex> seanh: it's a gui tool that is very easy to use
<ene_dene> Dr_willis: that will help, thanks
<LetsGo67> syntaxerror55, thanks
<seanh> histo -- hmmm... what if there are lots of input files?
<neurostumit> does anybody know if you can get gtkglext-1.2 in a deb file for ubuntu?
<jeffMASTERflex> seanh: use sound converter. it can do entire directories
<histo> seanh: and you want them all to one output file?
<K_Nine> crazy_bus:  Try this link http://www.howtoforge.com/sandisk_mp3_player_linux
<histo> seanh: if you man ffmpeg or look around on google i'm sure you can find exactly what you want to do.
<rpj8> Do I *need* avahi daemon?
<neurostumit> does anybody know where I can find gtkglext-1.2 in a DEB file?
<seanh> jeffMASTERflex - looks good, installing
<Sergo21> how is possible to known how much RAM azureus consume?
<seanh> histo -- no one output file per input file. I'm gonna try soundconverter
<Dr_willis> Sergo21,  check output of the htop or top command is one way.
<alsadk> whats about gpg: no valid OpenPGP data foun
<alsadk> ?
<Tygir> how do i change themes in emerald?
<Dr_willis> Tygir,   emerald-theme-manager
<Tygir> Dr_willis: yes, but where inside the prog?
<jeffMASTERflex> Sergo21: the nice gui way is to use system monitor
<histo> seanh: i'm sure it has a way of doing that.
<nikola> excuse me
<nikola> this is where i can ask for some help
<Sergo21> thanks for tips
<rpj8> Do I *need* avahi daemon?
<lildunn34> how do i figure out what server this is?
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  Hmm.. Mine has a list of themes.. You may have to read/run the commands it mentions on the first tab - to download the svn themes.
<LadyNikon> lildunn34: the irc server?
<lildunn34> is this the official irc.freenode.net
<drunkmuppet> yes
<danc3> rpj8: no
<drunkmuppet> no
<Tygir> Dr_willis: i see what you mean...and i have the list of themes...but if i click on one how do i enable the theme to use it?
<theunixgeek> lildunn34: yes
<lildunn34> ok thanks
<drunkmuppet> yes :D
<LadyNikon> there is an unofficial one?
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know how i can remotely from command line activate vncserver it says starting but then even i cannot do a telnet 127.0.0.1 5900 or 5901 in ssh'd
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  you did run 'emerald --replace' ?
<lildunn34> no just thinking it was a channel on a different server
<rpj8> danc3: Then why bother including it with the default install of ubuntu? I never seem to use it ever
<Gidean> Hi. I just installed command only 7.10 and then xorg and icewm...when I startx the screen goes black then returns the error: no screens found XIO: fatal IO erroe 104 *snip* and then returns to the cmd prompt...
<ubuntuisloved> nothing shows in logs
<Gidean> any ideas?
<LadyNikon> lildunn34: ah ok
<danc3> rpj8: I don't know.
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  check  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion     for some troubleshooting tips
<danc3> rpj8: you could ask that same question about many other apps/services.  It's a generic-use distro, they don't know what everybody wants.
<theunixgeek> My Dell with Ubuntu pre-installed just arrived and the sound is very faint. The volume is up to the highest. How can I fix this?
<lildunn34> As a "noob" whats a good tutorial or guide on ubuntu...I'm looking for a good informative read
<Tygir> Dr_willis: thanks man i appreciate your help!
<alsadk> whats about "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data foun", what can i do?
<Gidean> I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and all lokks ok..
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: avahi is a zero configuration service for netwrok discovery. i don't think you absolutely need it, but it's what is used to automatically detect network shares and printers
<danbhfive> theunixgeek: I have heard complaints about the Dell preinstalls,  there maybe some config package on sourceforge?
<tokok> how you can control HDDs' caching strategy?
<rpj8> danc3: True enough. I just wish that I understood what exactly is the use of avahi. I mean I'm reading from the main site and it's kinda written with a higher understanding of netwroking in mind that I just dont understand
<neurostumit> lildunn34 - The Orielly series are good, but you mostly just need to play with linux
<Gidean> anyone?
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: Automatically detect network shares? Isn't that samba?
<danc3> rpj8: it discovers other machines on the network, to assist with file and printer sharing
<neurostumit> you need to find something you want to do and just google it.
<neurostumit> i've been using linux for about 4 months (its been hard) but I have learned alot
<rpj8> danc3: How do I *use* it
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software)
<rpj8> danc3: Nevermind, that's a man question
<Gidean> Any xorg experts?
<tokok> how you can control HDDs' caching strategy? -- like disabling write cache
<lildunn34> neurostumit: ive learned a lot playing around  but i want a cram course more so on terminal controls and overall structure
<danbhfive> theunixgeek: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lc4ul/
<danbhfive> tokok: through fstab i believe
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know how i can remotely from command line activate vncserver it says starting but then even i cannot do a telnet 127.0.0.1 5900 or 5901 in ssh'd
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: Yeah I was reading that,I swear. but I have no idea what multicatst DNS/DNS-SD is, nor do I even know if I use it. I just know it runs in the background
<benanzo> Can I download a file over HTTP directly to an FTP account I have on another server?  I don't have shell access on the FTP account, it's just a cheap hosting site
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: And I don't want to remove it just in case it's some vital pillar keeping my network connection afloat
<benanzo> I want to download a podcast from an RSS feed directly to the FTP account
<theunixgeek> Any more information on the Dell Ubuntu sound problems?
<benanzo> can curl or something do this?
<lildunn34> neurostumit: i understand what you saying and google topics that interest me
<lildunn34> thanks
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: samba is used to communicate with windows network shares. avahi is a general system. i wouldn't remove it because apparently it integrated with gnomes VFS
<astro76> lildunn34: these should get you started... http://www.tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/index.html  http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: I don't use gnome, though. I installed a cli system and installed fluxbox on top
<danbhfive> benanzo: I dont think you can do that.  You would have to login to the ftp serve, right?
<Flannel> benanzo: curl would require you to have a shell account on the ftp account thing.  No amount of scripting will remove you from the equation, it'll just make it less visible for you.
<tussey> is there anyway to change the power management feature to shutdown instead of sleep or hibernate? Both sleep and hibernate do not work properly on my desktop machine. The machine never wakes up
<alsadk> whats about "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data foun", what can i do?
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: then you probably don't need it. it's used by KDE and gnome, but if you use another system for network discovery (like manually adding network shares) then it doesn't really matter.
<benanzo> So I'm stuck downloading then uploading to FTP then?
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: I don't even think I 'add network shares' at all.
<orgthingy> http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=201002048
<K_Nine> theunixgeek:  Check the volume in the mixer.
<DiAbLo19> hello?
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: here is a much better description of what exactly avahi does: http://avahi.org/
<DiAbLo19> is there anyone here>
<chana_> hello
<DiAbLo19> Hello chana_
<drunkmuppet> DiAblo19 | yes.
<theunixgeek> K_Nine: mixer?
<DiAbLo19> why cant i register my nick?
<DiAbLo19> lol
<theunixgeek> DiAbLo19: of course you can.
<DiAbLo19> but lol...i tried
<theunixgeek> DiAbLo19:  do a /msg nickserv register [nickname] [password]
<DiAbLo19> i did but
<crazy_bus> K_Nine: I read that guide.  But kubuntu still isn't mounting it properly everytime
<DiAbLo19> its just not doing ab=nything
<Decinoge> Scunizi: no i haven't found an answer :\ i've been googling it, but still no prevail. I need this because i am developing a homebrew for PSP, and i would like to set my game to 8bit, but for that i need the images to be 8bit otherwize he will be converting from 32 to 8 bit in real time (real slow down)...
<theunixgeek> DiAbLo19: #freenode
<K_Nine> theunixgeek:  try this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.22/+bug/147682
 * solex1001 slaps solexious around a bit with a large trout
<Decinoge> Scunizi: just wanted to try, but still i find it somewhat ridiculous that i am not finding a way to do it :\
<NeanT> what gtk based cd burner app can I use besides nautilus ?
<Scunizi> Decinoge, try the gimp channel.. probably more fruitfull.
<Decinoge> Scunizi: sorry for the delay, i'm kinda absorved in my search
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: I was reading that before, and it was just a tad over my head. I know it's for discovering computers on the network now, but I don't think I've ever done that outside of samba. I guess I can't imagine a situation in which it would be used
<alsadk> whats about "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.", what can i do?
<Decinoge> Scunizi: i've tryed color index, but still it saves on 32 bit format :\
<Decinoge> is there any image converting tool? i cant find any on the repository :\
<astro76> Decinoge: Image > Mode > Indexed...
<Decinoge> astro76: tryed it... still saves on 32 (no size diference)
<mnemonica> After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: imagine you had a network attached printer to your router. avahi would be the one to recognize the printer automatically so that it can be added to CUPS. Same with a NAS deviced attached to your local network
<Skwid1> what filesystem do you guys suggest ??
<LjL> Skwid1: ext3
<K_Nine> Skwid1:  Ext3
<Dr_willis> Skwid1,  for most people ext3 works fine.
<theunixgeek> How can I get a bigger screen resolution?
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: I see. And how would the NAS device be recognized? If the printer is recognized with cups, that is... also avahi = dbus, just over the network?
<Skwid1> alright, that's what i thought, it has been a while since i installed and i was wondering if there were any changes, thanks LjL, K_Nine and Dr_willis
<ePax> What is the command to extract .rar files? unrar -e? or x does not work.
<mnemonica> Hey. After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<jeffMASTERflex> rpj8: basically. it's like dbus for the network. actually, i think it might pass to dbus, not sure. haven't buried deep enough to find out really
<histo> ePax: man unrar will show you all the options.
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/amazing/amazing-lego-artist/
<Kitar|st> nice
<Skwid1> and on a 120Go HD, if i split up / and /home, how much should i leave for / for a confortable install ? 10go, 20go ?
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: I read that it does, indeed, pass to dbus
<K_Nine> ePax:  Do you have rar installed.
<ePax> histo: It does but its kinda 100 options.
<onats> i think 10g is fine
<ePax> K_Nine: I do have it installed.
<histo> ePax: e is the first option listed for extract to current directory
<rpj8> jeffMASTERflex: I apologize for my quizing. I swear I read these man pages, but sometimes the things in them are just over my head... I need like, a situation specific example for these programs in order to understand what they are haha
<iKap|> Hey, Nothing i minimize to the "icon tray" shows up there, how can i fix it!?!?
<histo> ePax: or you just type unrar without options to see a display of them
<Kitar|st> nice also http://wiresmash.com/amazing/an-amazing-sculputures-made-out-of-wax/
<Kitar|st> hehe
<histo> ePax: so unrar e filename.rar
<K_Nine> histo:  There is no entry for rar in the man pages on my terminal.
<ePax> histo: Ok. Withouth - ? like -e?
<K_Nine> histo:  Without the  -
<Shadow6363> are there any good guides on how one should partition their drives?
<histo> ePax: yeah that program is a little goofy comands don't need the dash only switches
<jeffMASTERflex> K_Nine: install rar. "sudo aptitude install rar"
<ePax> histo: Now it works. Thnx.
<phasegen> anyone help with a quick problem?  Logging into gnome I get an error message that says user's " $HOME/.dmrc " should only be writeable by user, and permissions should be 644.  How do I fix it?  I tried on my own to no avail.
<histo> K_Nine: do you have unrar installed?
<K_Nine> I have rar.
<jeffMASTERflex> K_Nine: make sure to install unrar also
<macgruber> hi, suddenly, my gnome-terminal doesn't start.. the process is frozen, someone can helpme?
<histo> macgruber: killall gnome-terminal then try again.
<ePax> histo: I didnt know that unrar didnt need any dashs. Thnx again :D
<mnemonica> Hey. After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<histo> ePax: not for commands it doesn't but it does for switches
<jeffMASTERflex> K_Nine: you should definitely have the man for both rar and unrar once installed
<histo> ePax: if you type unrar with nothing in terminal you will see what I mean.
<macgruber> histo, i already do that, and reboot several times..
<K_Nine> histo:  I found it, just type rar in a terminal. not unrar or man rar or unrar.
<histo> K_Nine: yeah you don't have unrar installed
<Jay955> i need help please
<K_Nine> unrar
<orgthingy> can someone explain why is ubuntu that complicated to use as "desktop_use" ?
<syntaxerror55> how do I tell bash to move *.gif, *.jpg and *.png to a folder?
<orgthingy> why dont they simply make ubuntu like the simple "windows"
<syntaxerror55> orgthingy: that's an easy one. It isn't
<overclucker> sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<orgthingy> i hate windows
<ePax> histo: I did that but i just typed dashs kinda automaticly :D
<K_Nine> macgruber:  Typing in unrar No manual entry. Tying in rar did it.
<bad_cables> YAY! i think i fixed it with the ndiswrapper... we will see how long this connection stays up!
<ePax> Now another question. Where do i download playstation emulator bios and how do I start PBP games?
<mouseboyx> Can someone help me with an ajax script i have http://pastebin.com/mc12f93b and it does nothing, it should alert the contents of http://www.google.com/
<macgruber> K_Nine,  i have no idea how i can do that.. :S (yes i am newbie)
<syntaxerror55> mouseboyx: #ajax
<smallfoot-> i ABSOLTUELY LOVE the ubuntu servers, did they sneak some server with SAS RAID disks into my basement with optical fiber or what? today, when I used Update Manager, it downloaded 9300 kbyte/s
<jeffMASTERflex> mouseboyx: wrong channel. try an ajax, ecmascript or javascript channel
<Jay955> i just installed for the first time ubuntu, 1st i can see my secondary drive
<stumac> hy
<Rufus__> mouseboyx, this is a ubuntu help channel, not a scripting help channel
<syntaxerror55> smallfoot-: :D
<stumac> how to make website in php with ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> syntaxerror55, yeah thats CRAZY
<benanzo> When I try to use wget I get this: "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name."
<Kitar|st> http://wiresmash.com/funny/female-vs-male-war/ lool
<Kitar|st> loool
<benanzo> I had been using a proxy in Gnome's proxy settings but have since disabled it
<Kloss> hi amarok is not working well. so has anyone another suggestion for an application able to move mp3s from my Hd to my mp3 player and vice versa?
<Tygir> another compiz question....i have wobbly windows enabled...but the window always appears to be "stuck" to the top of bottom of my screen....if that makes sense?
<syntaxerror55> Kitar|st: Please don't do that in here.
<benanzo> I wonder why wget is doing this?
<smallfoot-> it said "update is 400 megabyte, it will take 50 minutes on high-speed internet or 50 hours on dial-up", and i clicked "next" and it said "1 minute remaining, 9300 kbyte/s downloading"
<Phoenix92x> has anyone had any luck installing the UDF 2.5 filesystem?
<phasegen> anyone help with a quick problem?  Logging into gnome I get an error message that says user's " $HOME/.dmrc " should only be writeable by user, and permissions should be 644.  How do I fix it?  I tried on my own to no avail.
<LjL> !ot > Kitar|st    (Kitar|st, see the private message from Ubotu)
<drunkmuppet> Ok, I am running xubuntu on vmware, and i can change the resolution but the text is tiny. Any way to adjust this?
<K_Nine> The command to unrar is rar e <file name>
<Kitar|st> ok thanks
<Starnestommy> phasegen: in a terminal, chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<lanzelloth> what is super and hyper key?
<lanzelloth> i wanna use windows key for shortcuts
<syntaxerror55> lanzelloth: It's the Windows key
<LjL> drunkmuppet: probably wrong DPI. do « xdpyinfo | grep dimensions »
<wyseur> howdy everyone
<alsadk> whats about "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.", what can i do?
<jeffMASTERflex> K_Nine: over here it's unrar -e <filename>
<wyseur> got a prob over here: can't mount my external firewire HD
<drunkmuppet> returned 800x600
<wyseur> prob with sdp2
<phasegen> starnestommy: thank you
<wyseur> anybody has a clue?
<LjL> drunkmuppet: i care about the millimeters, not the resolution
<xenthro> Q: I just got a linksys WUSB54G with ralink chipset. It works, but when I tell iwconfig to put it into monitor mode, it says the device is busy. any ideas?
<drunkmuppet> LjL 427x267 mm
<Kloss> is there a tool showing me how much ink is still in my printers? (wind*wslike?)
<benanzo> I have verified in gconf that there are no proxies set but wget still gives error
<some_dude1> hi
<DiAbLo19> Hello some_dude1
<jeffMASTERflex> Kloss: at least with my HP printer, it tells me when my ink is low
<LjL> drunkmuppet: widescreen?
<drunkmuppet> yes
<LjL> drunkmuppet: then it's probably right, i guess the cause must be somewhere else
<LjL> Kloss: which brand?
<mouseboyx> No one in ajax helps.
<some_dude1> anyone here want to help me with my new project, I want to play movies and stuff and X and bla bla bla
<drunkmuppet> i see.
<drunkmuppet> want me to screen schot what im talkign about?
<prozak> thumper?
<Jay955> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and i have a few problem can anyone help me please 1st i can see my secondary drive
<chris__> when connecting to my server cups keeps saying forbidden ;(, why.........
<mouseboyx> Can someone help me with an ajax script i have http://pastebin.com/mc12f93b and it does nothing, it should alert the contents of http://www.google.com/  ... I know ##ajax No one helps.
<overclucker> some_dude1: are you asking how to play viedeos on ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> mouseboyx: maybe #web ?
<some_dude1> well I want to setup  a terminal server/client, but I'm going to want to play movies and music on the client
<smallfoot-> there is google.com/linux, i wonder if there will be a google.com/ubuntu :p
<some_dude1> you know you want to help
<LjL> drunkmuppet: if you want... not sure i can think of anything else than the DPI though
<jeffMASTERflex> mouseboyx: you are in the wrong channel. this is ubuntu support. try an ajax, ecmascript or javascript channel
<drunkmuppet> alright
<Kloss> LjL: one brand is canon the other one is epson.
<syntaxerror55> !attitude | some_dude1
<ubotu> some_dude1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ouroborous> if anyone has a moment, i'm having a problem with clock drift in an intel quad-core 64-bit install
<LjL> Kloss: for Epson, you have "mtink" and "escputil". for canon, "ink" might work.
<overclucker> some_dude1: oh, heh good, when you find out, you can tell me, cause i had the same unanswered question not long ago
<some_dude1> now hold on, there was no attitude what so ever
<syntaxerror55> some_dude1: <some_dude1> you know you want to help and 'bla bla bla'
<DiAbLo19> lol
<some_dude1> simply implying that your life would be more enriched and fun by helping me with a project does not convay attitude
<xenthro> Q: how do i find out the name of the driver that my usb wifi is using?
<Tygir> another compiz question....i have wobbly windows enabled...but the window always appears to be "stuck" to the top of bottom of my screen....if that makes sense?
<DiAbLo19> €LOOOOLL
<chris__> when connecting to my server cups keeps saying forbidden ;(, why.........
<DiAbLo19> thats so funny
<DiAbLo19> lol
<syntaxerror55> some_dude1: lol
<LjL> DiAbLo19: don't spam please
<Kloss> ljL: i will try them. thank you.
<DiAbLo19> ???
<DiAbLo19> spam
<DiAbLo19> im not spamming
<DiAbLo19> lol
<benanzo> can I pipe wget's stdout to curl's stdin?  I'm trying to download a file and simultaneously upload it to FTP
<LjL> yes you are
<LjL> !etiquette > DiAbLo19    (DiAbLo19, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jeffMASTERflex> !enter | DiAbLo19
<ubotu> DiAbLo19: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chris__> Ljl what i +z?
<linxeh> heh
<K_Nine> You guys are right. On my distro, unrar was not installed, only rar.
<LjL> !modes > chris__    (chris__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<benanzo> 'wget http://www.someurl.com/file -O - | curl -T - ftp://ftp.server.com/directory'
<LjL> benanzo: wget ... -O - | curl ...
<some_dude1> but I think what I want simply can't be done with the current level of techology.
<histo> Anyone familiar with backtrack i'm trying to install to usb getting an error with the bootinst.sh script
<Kloss> ljL: you also know an answer to this? hi amarok is not working well. so has anyone another suggestion for an application able to move mp3s from my Hd to my mp3 player and vice versa?+
<benanzo> For some reason it won't work though
<LjL> Kloss: uhm... any file manager? :)
<linxeh> Kloss: itunes? songbird?
<lanzelloth_> how do i mount cd images?
<linxeh> Kloss: shell prompt?
<linxeh> :o
<chris__> i like +z lol
<LjL> DiAbLo19: nobody's forcing you to stay. please abide by the rules or find somewhere else to be.
<overclucker> some_dude1: i think your best bet would be to ask in ##networking
<drunkmuppet> heres a link to my problem. http://i26.tinypic.com/2074zte.jpg
<chris__> ljl can u help me with my cups problem?
<Tygir> nevermind...i got it
<overclucker> or whatever channel its called
<jeffMASTERflex> Kloss: if you have a regular uiversal mass storage device, use any file manager to transfer files.
<LjL> chris__: "connecting to your server" you mean the web frontend?
<Kloss> linxeh: shell prompt is no good for me. :) and file managers do not recognize it. i had a little application once installed.
<chris__> yeah
<lanzelloth_> how do i mount cd images? uif in particular
<gortba> Does anyone know about dual booting?
<linxeh> Kloss: what mp3 player is it ?
<linxeh> gortba: many people. ask your question :)
<Jay955> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and i have a few problem can anyone help me please 1st i can see my secondary drive
<K_Nine> lanzelloth aren
<linxeh> gortba: I've had quadruple ad quintuple booting systems before now
<Kloss> linxeh: it is a creative ZEN microphoto 8 GB.
<linxeh> Kloss: ouch ;-)
<lanzelloth_> K_Nine: aren?
<K_Nine> lanzelloth aren't uif proprietary to "magic iso's" ?
<Kloss> linxeh: why ouch?
<Jay955> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and i have a few problem can anyone help me please 1st i can't see my secondary drive
<thomas__> whats new wih ubuntu?
<Kloss> linxeh: you know a solution?
<lanzelloth_> K_Nine: hmm, i think so
<jeffMASTERflex> uif and daa are horrible proprietary image formats. sorry you got stuck with those
<overclucker> Jay955: what are you doing to look for it?
<gortba> Ok. Currently I have two HDD both with autonomous systems. One of them windows, the second is linux. I can't get grub to boot the windows disk. As of right now the only way for me to boot the windows disk is to change the boot order in BIOS each time.
<overclucker> Jay955: sudo fdisk -l ?
<K_Nine> lanzelloth go back to your bittorrent site and try to find a different file.
<gortba> How do I get grub to boot the Windows disk? I've altered grub many times and can't figure it out.
<lanzelloth_> uif FTL
<Dr_willis> gortba,  where is the windows disk at? theres an example grub entry in menu.lst for  windows on hda1
<K_Nine> Well, now i have unrar. Thanks.
<linxeh> Kloss: I stopped buying creative stuff a long time ago. too many bad experience wrt drivers and their attitude to floss support
<exclampoint> y is ubuntu so hard to use
<Kloss> floss?
<Jay955> i see it in the partion editor but i don't see it in computer folder in order to mount it
<linxeh> Kloss: sorry I don't have a solution for you though. songbird might do what you need
<drunkmuppet> I am running xubuntu in vmware and all of my system text is very small. Is there a way to change this. Here is a screenshot of the problem. http://i26.tinypic.com/2074zte.jpg
<Dr_willis> exclampoint,  i dont find it hard to use at all. It pay to spend an hr or 2 and read up on linux basics.
<gortba> Dr_willis It's hdc right now.
<linxeh> Kloss: floss = free/libre/open source
<Kloss> linxeh: ok. :-) i will let you know when i managed it. :-)
<overclucker> Jay955: can you open a console?
<Dr_willis> gortba,  you need to uncomment/edit that example entry  with the proper hd(#.#)  option. and it should boot it.
<Dr_willis> gortba,  Grub is one of those tools that its worth while to learn all about.   It has a lot of neat features, and details.
<chris__> ljl i only get the error when i try to do something...
<TT> What do i need to do to put my home directory on /mnt/sdb1
<chris__> ljl i see the front end, but if i browse a page i cant do anything, it does not ask me to login :(
<LjL> !cupsweb > chris__    (chris__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gortba> Ok. That's what I thought. So I think the problem is that I don't have hd(#.#) correct. How do I find out which drive Windows is on?
<gortba> I assumed since it was hdc that it would be (hd2, 0) right?
<Dr_willis> gortba,  check -->  cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Dr_willis> gortba,  grub ignores cdrom/dvd/optical drives in its numbering scheme
<benanzo> OK I got 'wget http://www.url.com/file -O - | curl -T - ftp://www.server.com/file' to work.  I'm curious how this is working since my download speed is about 600KB/s but upload is only about 40KB/s -- does wget throttle down the speed?  Or does wget just stop while curl is uploading?
<Jay955> open console ??
<gortba> ok checking
<exclampoint> Dr_willis: well it is. I also think it's a scamm, my friend said linux was great and that I should wipe windows for it, so I did but games dont work and he said try wine so I did but I dont get it
<Dr_willis> if hdc is the only disk - it may very well be hd0
<chris__> LjL, cups is already a member of shadow...
<drunk> why is my system font so tiny >_<
<edson> hi guys
<thesis> i deleted my panel and now cannot get my madwifi panel icon back, only the network work manager panel icon which does not show my wireless networks, doh!
<Dr_willis> exclampoint,  to each their own. I dont find games to be the end-all-thing for my needs.  If i want to game i reboot to windows. If i want to do work/videos/other stuff I use linux.
<linxeh> benanzo: that depends on your internet connection. ADSL download will tend to die big time when uploading. here in the UK cable doesnt seem to suffer so badly unless saturated
<Dr_willis> exclampoint,  no one is forceing you to use linux. But its so handy to know, i have rescued many a windows system by using my Linux skills.
<edson> Which the file that I set the login screen?
<TT> Hi everyone
<Dr_willis> I made $40 last week rescueing a windows system. :) using a Linux Live cd.
<exclampoint> Dr_willis: how do I get back Windows!? i dont have the recovery disk :(
<Dr_willis> exclampoint,  no idea. Depends on what you did.
<TT> reinstall
<linxeh> exclampoint: contact your pc manufacturer and buy one. or take it back to the store
<LjL> chris__: weird, it isn't for me.
<nat6138> exclampoint: Get a windows disk and format.
<K_Nine> exclampoint: you will have to call your machine vendor and pay for cd's.
<exclampoint> K_Nine: thats not fair
<linxeh> exclampoint: welcome to the evil world of microsoft
<nemilar> You will have to "obtain" a Windows CD, exclampoint
<gortba> Dr_willis: sdc (window HDD) is not shown when I do cat /boot/grub/device.map
<linxeh> exclampoint: why is that not fair? thats what you get for buying a cheap pc
<gortba> What does that mean?
<K_Nine> exclampoint:  if you have a windows sticker on your machine, a good repair shop can reinstall without the disc and make a copy.
<TT> I need help moving my home folder to /mnt/sdb1
<drunk> Ok, I changed my system font size and now window fonts are HUGE and task menu are normal :(
<benanzo> linxeh: I'm on cable so I don't think the saturation is a problem.  I just curious how wget and curl are negotiating since wget downloads so much faster than curl can upload.  Is it just being cached?  I see the wget is only getting it at about 40KB/s which is about what curl should be uploading as, but I can't see where to look at that since I only see wget's output
<exclampoint> K_Nine: windows sticker? you mean the cereal number rite
<gortba> Dr_willis: I know it's /dev/sdc because that's what fdisk tells me
<Jay955> <overclucker> bare with me i'm new to this you said open consol ???
<drunkmuppet> LoL im int mirc twice :)
<edson> Which the file that I set the login screen from gnome?
<ATG> chan.org
<K_Nine> exclampoint:  There should be sticker on your machine with your windows number.
<nemilar> edson: you can set that up through the GUI
<nemilar> edson: System - Administration - Login Window
<linxeh> benanzo: it will only download as fast as your upload can go
<benanzo> OK that makes sense
<benanzo> thanks
<usr13_> exclampoint: K_Nine:  Or you can borrow a MS CD and do it yourself, but then, will needo to download or somehow acquire a bunch of driver software, etc. But it's doable, (if the sticker is there with the KEY.
<exclampoint> K_Nine: i have that sticker yes
<Kloss> linxeh: yes. it is working with this software: gnomad2. see also: http://blog.sebastianboettger.net/2006/08/16/creative-zen-micro-photo-geht-doch-mit-linux/
<linxeh> benanzo: :) I tend to download the file first, then upload it. saves pain when something goes wrong
<usr13_> But, wait... this isn't a MS channel... Is it?
<linxeh> Kloss: nice one :)
<K_Nine> exclampoint: Then try one of the above.
<Kloss> linxeh: BAM!!!
<linxeh> Kloss: are you liking the ubuntu experience so far ?
<exclampoint> but how come my friedn told me to use this he must have some sense right?? its like i just made more work for myself
<benanzo> linxeh: yes I think I will do that instead of using the pipe -- I want wget to be able to -c the dl if it dies which I wouldn't be able to do otherwise
<breezznl> Hi- New user of Gutsy Gibben. Has anyon been able to install an Epson Stylus DX8450? I have downloaded the software for linux from epson site and have installed it in every which way I can figure. I still cannot scan. I can print B&W.
<Dr_willis> gortba,  you may  want to put it in there then. as (hd2) /dev/hdc
<linxeh> exclampoint: I only use Linux or MacOSX now. Windows is too limiting for me
<Blunter> Hello
<Dr_willis> gortba,  do you have an hda and hdb also?
<exclampoint> linxeh: w/e
<K_Nine> DX8 Have you tried xsane.
<usr13_> exclampoint: But if you have Ubuntu, you should not need MS any more.  Right?
<Blunter> I just installed uBuntu, going to My computer, I had my secondary drive, but doubled clicked it and it wouldnt open
<gortba> Dr_willis: yes I do. One is unallocated.
<Kloss> linxeh: generally i like linux and also ubuntu. but compared to my former wind*ws system ubuntu lacks a lot of drivers.
<edson> Installed Ubuntu now little, but the fields that I type login and password, the sources are enormous!  Somebody Help?
<Blunter> It said cant mount disk
<linxeh> exclampoint: bear in mind that linux is different than windows. it takes a while to get accustomed to it
<Blunter> does anyone know why?
<nemilar> what's the channel for portugese ubuntu ?
<linxeh> Kloss: ah yeah, thats the hardware companies fault though. I've always tended to buy hardware that works on many operating systems deliberately
<exclampoint> usr13: i thought it was gonna be like a windows replacement :) except fater and w/o viruses. my friend said its a diff operating sys
<linxeh> exclampoint: w/e/ ?
<chris__> ljl any other bright ideas?
<breezznl> K_nine  Xsane can't find scanner
<usr13_> Blunter: You talking about reading the Linux drive from MS Windows?
<K_Nine> exclampoint:  Cedega wil allow you to play some Windoze games.
<linxeh> exclampoint: it is a windows replacement
<exclampoint> linxeh: whatever
<benanzo> Anyone have an idea what would be faster latency-wise: transfer over SSH with scp or over SMB -- I think both have quite a bit of overhead right?
<Blunter> usr13: Yes
<Dr_willis> gortba,  you may want to have entries for all your hds in there. hda = (hd0), hdb = (hd1), hdc=(hd2)
<exclampoint> linxeh: it isnt without games, is it?
<Blunter> It is a secondary drive I used on windows as a backup.. with data etc
<benanzo> This is on a wifi-g LAN
<usr13_> Blunter: MS Windows reads only a few different filesystems.
<Dr_willis> Theres a great many games native to linux. Savage2 is comming out soon also.
<Blunter> it was labeled "BackUp" I double clicked it on the file browser, and it said cant mount
<Kloss> linxeh: i also bought a all in one hardware which should work, but it isnot, at least not completely. :(
<K_Nine> breezznl: Are there drivers for that machine on the HP site?
<Dr_willis> Or is Savage2 allready out?
<exclampoint> Dr_willis: can u help me with counterstrike
<Blunter> Now it has disappeared in ubuntu
<Blunter> it is a ntfs filesystem
<nat6138> exclampoint: Just format and put XP on there.
<linxeh> exclampoint: look at cedega and Crossover if you want to run windows software - many popular programs will run just fine. there are often free alternatives though that are as good, sometimes better, sometimes slightly lacking, but I don't think I'd go back to windows full time. I have to use it at work sometimes, and without cygwin I find it awful
<Dr_willis> exclampoint,  not really - i dont play games much with wine. theres #wine and the various wine web sites for game tips/tweaks for specific games and wine
<usr13_> Blunter: Linux reads and writes many different types of filesystems, including FAT16, FAT32, NTFS etc. etc. etc.
<linxeh> exclampoint: counterstrike runs great with cedega apparently
<breezznl> K_Nine: I haven't checked the HP site. It is an Epson. I have downloaded drivers from the epson site for linux.
<Dr_willis> I have been playing TeamFortress2 On my windows box. :P
<linxeh> Kloss: what hardare?
<Blunter> usr13: do you know waht can be wrong?
<linxeh> exclampoint: what computer do you have ?
<exclampoint> linxeh: there are actuallly many nice features, like the multidesktops lol but its hardd and ok illlook
<K_Nine> breezznl:  Then beyond me. Sorry.
<a3p> mmm ... I accidentally removed a drive from my Desktop - now the drive does not get mounted automatically, till I reboote, for the UUID is still in use. Does anyone know a way to unlock the uuid (other than changing the devices UUID)?
<linxeh> exclampoint: anything worthwhile is always hard
<breezznl> K_Nine: Thanx. I refuse to believe it is impossible. I will keep trying!
<usr13_> Blunter: Wrong?  With what?  I may have missed the subject of your question.
<exclampoint> linxeh: but i could have been fine w/windows but i guess i dont want to pay for pc repair and if cs works ok :)
<jickles> anyone using kde4?
<nemilar> jickles: you'll probably have more luck in the #kubuntu channel
<Kloss> EPSON Stylus DX5000. According to this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersEpson it should work. but the scanning device isnot working.
<jickles> nemilar, ok
<linxeh> exclampoint: well, you dont need to pay for pc repair. I built my own PCs from the age of 13 (I'm 29 now)
<usr13_> Blunter: Please explain the situation a little more clearly.
<nemilar> Kloss: you tried in Xsane?
<Blunter> usr13: Private message or here?
<K_Nine> jickles:  I am waiting for KDE 4.1
<linxeh> exclampoint: do you mean CS or CS:Source?
<exclampoint> linxeh: wow, ur a geek lol. anyway, i have a hp laptop
<exclampoint> and i mean counterstrike
<linxeh> exclampoint:  :)
<Blunter> Sorry
<usr13_> Blunter: Either way you like.
<Blunter> pl
<Blunter> ok
<Murrlin> evening all
<Kloss> nemilar: sure.
<nemilar> Kloss: no-go?
<Murrlin> after the updates, will my logoff button no longer be broke?
<Kloss> nemilar: nogo
<usr13_> Blunter: Here is ok.
<Dr_willis> Often its a good idea with laptops to just have a  spare laptop hd. you can plug in, and test out linux on. :) then if you dont like it. You put the windows hd back in.
<xomp> can someone explain how I have 2 battery notifications on my laptop, 1 says I have over 3 hours of battery left 99% charged, the other says I have 55 minutes left 97% charged?
<linxeh> Dr_willis: or just a usb drive. most laptops will boot from usb etc
<Dr_willis> linxeh,  ive seen/hear of toomany issues with installing to a usb hd lately.
<linxeh> Dr_willis: shrug - works for me :)
<Blunter> usr13: I wrote what happened in a Priv message
<Dr_willis> linxeh,  But the usb-hd is what you do with the 'extra' hd :) whenyou decide to stay with linux. heh heh.
<linxeh> Dr_willis: it depends on the machines though
<nemilar> Kloss: is it a DX5000 or a CX5000?
<gortba> Dr_Willis: I'm confused now. My boot.conf boots linux from (hd0,0). From device.map, I get that hd0 is hdb. The linux image is on hda from according to fdisk. Should create the proper entries based on fdisk?
<exclampoint> linxeh: cool ill buy cedega sounds awsome
<exclampoint> linxeh: ty
<Kloss> DX5000
<Kloss> nemilar: DX5000
<Dr_willis> gortba,  fdisk does not enumerate drives the same way as grub does.  If grub says hdb is hd0, then hdc would be hd1 most likely
<X-TREME> Hi, I am having trouble with ubuntu, specifically using grub loader
<Decinoge> this is shamefull... having to use photoshop on ubunto to convert 32bit png to 8bit png
<Blunter> usr13_: Did you get my private message
<nemilar> Kloss: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330031 ?
<usr13_> Blunter: I'm using irssi, and I guess I missed what-ever private message you may have sent. Sorry.  But.... just a sec.
<K_Nine> Decinoge:  I use Photoshop. But you can only install up to version 7. I did with CrossOver Office.
<gortba> Dr_willis: thanks. I'm going to try to get everything right then.
<X-TREME> I am trying to dualboot windowsXP and ubuntu but winXP is not showing up in GRUB loader
<Decinoge> CrossOver Office... thank you very much
<nemilar> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Decinoge> (i also use 7, that's my favourite for pixel)
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, how can I set up samba so any one on the network can connect and edit etc with out a password?
<nemilar> !dualboot > X-TREME
<nemilar> solexious: yes you can
<xomp> can someone explain how I have 2 battery notifications on my laptop, 1 (battery charge monitor) says I have over 3 hours of battery left 99% charged, the other (power management) says I have 55 minutes left 97% charged?
<X-TREME> But its not that, my problem is a bit different, can I explain it to you in a pm? or should I do it here?
<Dr_willis> !samba | solexious
<ubotu> solexious: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nemilar> solexious: if you google for setting up samba, you'll probably find a guide
<Kloss> nemilar: thanks. i will try so. :-) that is a little light at the horizon.
<nemilar> X-TREME: do it here, so everyone can see
<usr13_> Blunter: Just say what you need to say here.
<nemilar> Kloss: I'm sure you'll be able to get it working, Epson printers are pretty friendly .... usually plug-n-play
<Dr_willis> solexious,   the book 'using samba' is in the samba-doc package. it is a 300+ Page HTML book that gives exaples/docs and info on that also.
<Blunter> ok
<DFlamed> Does anyone know an open source alternative to something like say.... Dreamweaver or FrontPage?
<Blunter> Ok.. So I had Windows vista on 1 drive, and data on another drive. I installed Ubuntu on the windows vista drive. Now I boot up into uBuntu, and see my second drive which is NTFS labeled "BackUp"
<Blunter>  I double click it, it doesnt open.. Then after a minute or so it says it cant mount the drive
<solexious> nemilar: Have tried that mate, so far only setting it up with accounts :s
<Blunter>  Now under the file browser, the drive doesnt even appear anymore
<usr13_> DFlamed: vim, bluefish, ....others I don't remember.
<nemilar> solexious: you _can_ set it up that way, but really... do you want to??
<DFlamed> I'll look into both, ta :)
<nemilar> DFlamed: bluefish is my fav
<solexious> nem: yes
<X-TREME> ok I have a Laptop with a recovery partition (which loads Vista), a WindowsXP partition and another partition with Ubuntu. When I boot my laptop, grub comes up and I only see ubuntu and Vista loader but not WinXP, how can I boot into winxp? It is already installed on my laptop, I installed XP before installing Ubuntu.
<Milos_SD> I have problem with Gutsy freezing. I have Core2Duo E6550, 2x1GB Kingston 800Mhz and Nvidia 7600GT (169.09 driver, bit freezing was on drivers from repositories).  And yes, I have Leadtek Winfast 2000/XP Expert TV card, if that helps. Does anybody know how can I fix this?
<nemilar> X-TREME: if you try re-configuring grub, does it see XP?
<X-TREME> how do I reconfig grub?
<nemilar> X-TREME: worst comes to worst you can add it by hand
<X-TREME> i am new to linux.
<nemilar> X-TREME: you didn't read the documentation about dualboot
<nemilar> !dualboot > X-TREME
<X-TREME> ok ill read it.
<Blunter> usr13: did u get that?
<xomp> can someone explain how I have 2 battery notifications on my laptop, 1 (battery charge monitor) says I have over 3 hours of battery left 99% charged, the other (power management) says I have 55 minutes left 97% charged? (x3)
<K_Nine> xcomp I think this is the third time you asked. Maybe you should do a post on the forums.
<Cpudan80> xomp: The 55 minute one is for the time remaining till full charge, ignore it
<Mixx> <Nx> any amd64 users got mixx to run?
<Mixx> =D
<Cpudan80> It is NEVER accurate
<xomp> Cpudan80, thanks :)
<Cpudan80> xomp: The discharge meters are pretty accurate though
<smallfoot-> http://xkcd.com/353/
<usr13_> Blunter: Yes.  And I DID missunderstand.  You are trying to read the NTFS filesystem on another drive, and I do not have an answer for that problem.  I do not know why you cannot read it.
<Codenut> I have two workspaces now to choose from as a desktop, how do I get more using Ubuntu 7.04?
<xomp> Cpudan80, I've been dealing with battery issues for several months now and got a 3rd replacement battery, was curious why ubuntu was reporting different times, thought maybe this battery was snafu too!
<jlulian38> ,`
<Cpudan80> xomp: Nah prob not
<usr13_> Codenut: 7.10 is the latest version.  You should upgrade.
<xenthro> Q: how do i find out what driver my wifi card is using? its a linksys wusb54g rev 4
<xomp> Codenut, right click the workspace and choose 4 columns
<Get_A_Fix> Codenut: right click on the workspaces and increase the number of colums
<Cpudan80> xomp: Your BIOS probably limits charging above a certain % too (why it says 55 minutes vs say 10)
<overcluckerLIMBO> Blunter: are you having trouble mounting ntfs?
<xomp> Codenut, sorry, right-click workspace, properties and put 4 in columns for 4 workspaces :)
<X-TREME> the documentation says the the recovery partition will cause me to have problems so is there anyway I can remove it now?
<xomp> Cpudan80, I think it does, there is an option to "calibrate battery" in there that makes no sense to me.
<Blunter> overlucker: yes
<usr13_> xenthro: I think  you need ndiswrapper
<overcluckerLIMBO> Blunter: can you yes it to mount at all?
<usr13_> xenthro: sudo apt-get ndiswrapper
<Blunter> I dont know how?
<xenthro> usr13_ I don't.
<overcluckerLIMBO> s/yes/get
<xomp> Cpudan80, would you know why I can't ping my workstation by netbios name when I connect over VPN?
<xenthro> usr13_ It works.. i just cant put it into monitor mode
<xomp> Cpudan80, I can ping the workstations IP, but not netbios name.
<usr13_> Blunter: Have you finished doing updates on your Ubuntu 7.10 system yet?
<Blunter> yea
<Blunter> Just did them all
<usr13_> xenthro: monitor mode?  What is "monitor mode"?
<Cpudan80> xomp: Yeah, Ubuntu does the DNS stuff differently than windows, prob nothing you can do about it
<xomp> Cpudan80, yeah, I was thinking ubuntu couldn't see the alt. dns names for our domain.
<Cpudan80> xomp: you could add the DNS server to your list --- not sure what that would do if its not available (ie not connected)
<xenthro> usr13_ long explanation...  suggest you google it
<xomp> Cpudan80, the weird thing is I can ping.. say our MS Exchange server by netbios name, but not my workstation lol
<Cpudan80> xomp: System --> Admin --> Networking --> DNS
<Cpudan80> xomp: add the DNS server
<Jay955> i just installed ubuntu for the first time, and i have a few problem can anyone help me please 1st i can't see my secondary drive
<Blunter> jay: me either
<usr13_> xenthro: Kismet may be what  you are looking for... but still not sure what monitor mode is.
<xomp> Cpudan80, thanks, I'll give it a try now. My apologize if I disconnect from here (as it usually does when I connect to VPNc) Thanks so much for the help :)
<Jay955> <Blunter> do you see it in my computer
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: do you know how to open a console?
<usr13_> xenthro: Are you wanting to snoop other people's networks?  Or... ?
<Blunter> nop
<Jay955> console = terminal
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: Blunter: you may need to add a line to your /etc/fstab
<usr13_> Jay955: What is on the second drive?
<X-TREME> How do I format all my windows partitions on my laptop from ubuntu?
<bardyr> q/gparted
<nemilar> use gparted, X-TREME
<Jay955> nothing it a 20 gig ntsf
<slyf_> Hey
<X-TREME> What about Gnome partition editor?
<Get_A_Fix> jay995  Applications>Accessories>Terminal  to get a console window
<slyf_> How do I mount cdrom as my user?
<Jay955> ok i got that
<usr13_> X-TREME: Depends on what type of filesystem you want to put on them.
<X-TREME> ntfs
<Tygir> i have a dell inspiron 1525...what app should i be using to be using the camera on the laptop?
<usr13_> X-TREME: mkfs
<slyf_> I keep getting permission denied to get into /media/cdrom0 or any directory like that
<usr13_> X-TREME: man mkfs
<X-TREME> what is mkfs?
<xenthro> usr13_ yes, actually, but its more about getting a fully functional setup that i can use all 5 modes
<smallfoot-> http://it.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=437640&cid=22256602
<nemilar> X-TREME: Gnome Partition Editor _is_ gparted
<usr13_> xenthro: What are the 5 modes?
<X-TREME> ok ty
<Jay955> i see the drive in gnome
<usr13_> memic: He wants to format.
<xenthro> usr13_ managed, Ad-hoc, monitor, repeater and... i forget the last one
<usr13_> nemilar: He wants to format, not re-partition.
<Tygir> any ideas?
<lilyth> how do I change my default sound devince, to that *everything* uses it, rather than changing each program.
<nemilar> usr13: gparted can format
<usr13_> xenthro: iwconfig
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: does it can you mount it?
<usr13_> xenthro: See:  man iwconfig
<lilyth> Ive tried changing it in SWound Preferences
<Jay955> no i can't
<xenthro> usr13_ i am well familiar with it.
<overcluckerLIMBO> 'can you mount it?'
<nemilar> usr13: formatting is a big part of repartitioning
<usr13_> nemilar: Formatting and partitioning are two different tasks.
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: from terminal, sudo fdisk -l
<Jay955> i only see the drive in gnome
<slyf_> How do I mount cdrom as my user?
<slyf_> I keep getting permission denied to get into /media/cdrom0 or any directory like that
<nemilar> usr13: yes, I know that.  But after you create a partition, you generally want to format it.
<nemilar> usr13: and gparted can do both.
<usr13_> nemilar: You are correct.
<thesis> anyone using a eee?
<Jay955> ok 1 sec
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: that will list all disks/partitions
<thesis> how do i get the ndiswrapper or madwifi panel icon back?
<lilyth> no one knows how to change my default soundd evice?
<Jay955> all i get is invalid option --1
<lilyth> cool
<tcpdumpgod> .
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: l is a lowercase L
<Jay955> ok 1 sec
<tcpdumpgod> Hey guys, what could cause tcpdump to give this error "packets dropped by kernel"?
<Jay955> ok i got the info
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone?
<thesis> ow do i get the ndiswrapper or madwifi panel icon back?
<Tygir> how would i use my camera installed in my laptop?
<tcpdumpgod> Bad CAT5 cable? Bad internet connection?
<kenan> i was trying to get my mic on my webcam working, i got it working partially but now i cant play music because it says my soundcard might not be configured properly or the right output device isnt selected, how can i fix this?
<smallfoot-> is EDID broken in Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> thesis, is this a different icon to "nm-applet"?
<nemilar> tcpdumpgod: ping something for a while, see what your network is like
<overcluckerLIMBO> !fstab > Jay955
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: Firewall could be blocking, "dropping packets".
<Jay955> ??
<nemilar> SOMEONE ASK A QUESTION
<Get_A_Fix> kenan: System>Preferences>Sound  try looking there
<plen0x_> How could compiz be any more awesome?
<nemilar> plen0x_: by not being buggy :)
<Rufus__> I downloaded compiz, how can I start the peel function? like compiz-fusion
<plen0x_> nemilar, works fine for me :D
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: sudo iptables -L
<nemilar> plen0x_: yeah I got it working great after a few days of playing with it...and then I turned it off
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: cat /etc/fstab
<plen0x_> nemilar, weee, beep fest! Anyway. I only use it for the expo feature. And the drawing with fire.
<plen0x_> If you don't like some one, you can burn their window. It's like virtual hate.
<Rufus__> does anyone know about that?
<kenan> Get_A_Fix: all the sound playback tests work and sound on the internet works so im not sure how to fix this
<nemilar> plen0x_: maybe you can help out Rufus__
<Dr_willis> Rufus__,  install the ccsm tool. run it, check out all the keybindings for what does what feature
<Rufus__> thanks
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | Rufus__
<plen0x_> nemilar, to late. Dr_willis just gave him my answer as I typed it.
<ubotu> Rufus__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jay955> brb
<Get_A_Fix> kenan: then what doesn't work
<kaz1nsky> im having problems getting rtorrents port open to the internet, can anyone help?
<kenan> Get_A_Fix: playing my mp3 files
<nemilar> kaz1nsky: router forwarding?
<kaz1nsky> yea
<nemilar> kaz1nsky: what's the exact problem?  do you have the port forwarded in the router?
<usr13_> kenan: sudo apt-get install xmms
<kaz1nsky> i have the port range forwarded on the router to my computer
<Tygir> i do i use my laptops installed webcam?
<heartsblood> I know this is a really noobie question to ask but is it possible to sort by artiest in the Rhythmbox play que?
<kaz1nsky> dmz usually works too but i cant get it to now that ive installed ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !webcam | Tygir
<ubotu> Tygir: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kenan> usr13_: thats the program im using for playing music but it suddenly stopped working after i tried to configure my mic
<kaz1nsky> is there something i have to do in addition in linux?
<nemilar> no
<Dr_willis> Tygir,  first is tocheck to see if its even supported under linux.  Ive had bery bad luck with my webcams.. None had linux support.
<usr13_> kenan: Mute mic
<kenan> usr13_: how
<usr13_> kenan: Bring up the mixer and see what's on and off, down and up.
<usr13_> kenan: Open Volume Control
<overcluckerLIMBO> heartsblood: open rhythmbox and look
<usr13_> kenan: gnome-volume-control
<heartsblood> overcluckerLIMBO, I'm looking, I see no 'sort by' option, and the colum for artists can't be manipulated
<usr13_> kenan: or right click the speaker icon and choose:  "Open Volume Control"
<ngarayana> ata
<Jay955> ok i got fstab open
<kenan> usr13_: yeah im there
<usr13_> kenan: Good :)
<compy> how do i tell the path to my cdrom or dvdrom?
<compy> is there a command?
<tcpdumpgod> nemilar usr13 thanks for the responce... I have ICMP disabled so I cant do ping -f tests...
<usr13_> compy: ls /media/disk
<ader10> freenx vs vnc? I have tried both. Freenx doesn't let me connect to my existing desktop session but is fast, and vnc does let me, but it is far slower
<usr13_> compy: ls /media/
<tcpdumpgod> Firewall could be doing it... but its @ a Datacenter so im doubting that is the culprit.
<compy> thanks ^^
<Tygir> Dr_willis: when i try and use camorama...i get could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<compy> so it would be /media/cdrom?
<nemilar> tcpdumpgod: if it's at a DC, can't you just ask the techs to take a look at it?  that's what you're paying for
<compy> or atleast whats what it shows
<kenan> usr13_: i tried disabling all the microphone settings
<kenan> its still not working
<tcpdumpgod> Well, its actually a snort box on a clients network at a datacenter.
<usr13_> kenan: Is PCM turned down?
<tcpdumpgod> I'd have to create a ticket, big pain in the hiney.
<vijay_Pan> hello
<tcpdumpgod> So i wanna make sure its that before I do so.
<kenan> usr13_:no
<nemilar> tcpdumpgod: yeah, dc's are known for their ticket-handling
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, NOT!
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: iptables -L
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<nemilar> tcpdumpgod: sounds like something you'd want them to take a look at, though
<tcpdumpgod> ok usr13, doing that now.
<compy> using dd i get this error dd: reading `/media/cdrom': Is a directory
<deme> How do I install a gtk theme?
<tcpdumpgod> I think all we have is spoofing protection, let me check usr13
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: do you see the partition there?(remember it in fdisk -l)
<tcpdumpgod> usr13, nope... its all open.
<Jay955> 1 sec
<codename> is there any programs for 7.10 that can make Power Points
<tcpdumpgod> ACCEPT across the board user13
<kenan> codename: openoffice presentation
<kaz1nsky_> got disconnected... can anyone help me with my port forwarding issue?
<ader10> freenx vs vnc? I have tried both. Freenx doesn't let me connect to my existing desktop session but is fast, and vnc does let me, but it is far slower
<codename> Thanks!@
<DanThirst> codename: 7.10 supports open office
<codename> thanks man
<deme> How do I install a gtk theme?
<tcpdumpgod> I think i've figured it out user13, i did a "-c 10000" and I think its dropping everything but the 10000 packets i specified.
<DanThirst> deme what distro are you using?
<deme> Ubuntu
<kenan> usr13_: what do i do now
<compy> would /dev/hda be my dvdrom or harddrive?
<Jay955> no i do not
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: Would have to look at what packets are being dropped for clues, may need to look from another machine, (preferrably the one where the packets are coming from).
<DanThirst> deme: go to system, preferences, and then appearances.  I'm assuming you'v already downloaded it
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  I'm doing a fresh install of 7.10 and my monitor goes out of range... its doing this on 3 different monitors and in normal install and safe graphics install
<deme> Yes, I have
<GoldeNArX> any way to help me out?
<tcpdumpgod> user13 check this out
<tcpdumpgod> 10000 packets captured
<tcpdumpgod> 231037 packets received by filter
<tcpdumpgod> 217049 packets dropped by kernel
<DanThirst> deme: you can just chose to in stall the tar.gz from there
<tcpdumpgod> 231037 - 217049 does not = 10000 though.
<Tygir> Dr_willis: what is weird is that it works in kopete...so doesnt that mean its supported?
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: If it is behing a linux firewall, go to that machine and do tcpdump |grep ip.address.here
<tcpdumpgod> usr13, whats the easiest way in tcpdump to see dropped packets.
<deme> DanThirst: It tells me the file format is invalid
<tcpdumpgod> user13, i think its behind a PIX.
<achilles> HI , can someone give me a link to the gstream extra plugins .deb ? I need to install it manually since i dont have internet thanks:)
<tcpdumpgod> oh being, no its not being a firewall, its a snort box.
<quittt> hello
<crdlb> achilles: try packages.ubuntu.com
<tcpdumpgod> hi quittt
<quittt> how do reinstall Grub after I install Windows?
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: Not sure, really...
<achilles> ok ill try
<tcpdumpgod> i'll "MAN" user13 ;)
<ader10> freenx vs vnc? I have tried both. Freenx doesn't let me connect to my existing desktop session but is fast, and vnc does let me, but it is far slower
<DanThirst> deme:  http://gnome-look.org/ try finding something you like here, and make sure its supported for your distro and release of that dsitro
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: you need to add a similar line: /dev/sda2 /media/sda2mountpoint ntfs-3g defaults,user 0 0
<deme> Okay, thanks
<usr13_> quittt: Boot the install CD and choose recovery mode, chroot to the Ubuntu root parition and do grub install
<Jay955> ok i will try
<tcpdumpgod> user13, I think its probably because it's receiving so many packets that it can't keep up.
<quittt> usr13, hmm, any install cd?
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: I doubt it...
<DanThirst> deme: sorry i made an assumption are you even using gnome?
<achilles> crdlb its not on site:(
<achilles> i need it to play mp3s ect...
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  I'm doing a fresh install of 7.10 and my monitor goes out of range... its doing this on 3 different monitors and in normal install and safe graphics install > anyone about to help me out?
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: without being able to look at it from the gateway machine, I just don't know...
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: make a backup of /etc/fstab, first
<DanThirst> GoldeNArX: restart it, in safe graphics mode on the start up
<GoldeNArX> DanThirst : I've done that
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah user13... i think I may be right... because... they have a lot of machines on the network and its a 10/100 nic.
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: then gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<DanThirst> GoldeNArX: oh sorry i didn't read all of your message
<compy>  so if i were using dd would i use this command dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/compy/Mr_Woodcock.iso
<DanThirst> GoldeNArX: try a different video card?
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: That's one realy nice advantage to haveing a linux [NAT] gateway. Or... is this machine actually the gateway?
<deme> DanThirst: I am and the issue has been solved, thank you.
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: Is it dropping packets from outside the LAN?
<GoldeNArX> DanThirst : lol I dont have an old agp card kicking around>?
<Jack_Sparrow> compy: if you invreease the bs= you can create it faster
<DanThirst> pci ? heh
<tcpdumpgod> user13, yes.
<tcpdumpgod> From outside to in, and inside to out.
<wers> what can you say about transmission bit torrent? is it better than deluge or azureus?
<wers> I
<compy> Jack_Sparrow, it takes about 10 second to do it... its only 368 MB so i have a feelign im not doing it right... does the dvd need to be unmounted before i run the dd command?
<wers> 'm looking for a ligh tone
<tcpdumpgod> No, its at a BIG datacenter user13.
<wers> *light one
<tcpdumpgod> I mean BIG.
<Jack_Sparrow> compy: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=4k
<nemilar> wers: transmission is very light
<DanThirst> i'm kinda stuck my self, i keep getting a copy error 5, when i try to install.  I had ubuntu running fine on this machine but i got a grand idea it would be good to format it and reinstall
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: O
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<achilles> anyone have the gstream extra plugins .deb download link?:)
<DanThirst> now it gets stuck at 24% and gives me a copy error :-(
<quittt> usr13, good
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: Maybe there are ways that I don't know about... man tcpdump
<wers> wow. transmission looks really good. i  think, I would replace deluge with it
<DanThirst> any suggestions?
<annienygma> Hello, all!
<deme> DanThrist: One more question: Where do I place a splash screen?
<pawan_> hi
<bazhang> also no ports to open with transmission wers
<nemilar> wers: transmission is going to be the default BT client in the next release of ubuntu
<usr13_> tcpdumpgod: But dropped packets are dropped packets and I just don't think you'll be able to tell anything about them accept for how many get dropped.
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jackfusion> Hi all
<jackfusion> how is every one tonight?
<annienygma> jackfusion:  Hi
<DanThirst> deme:  if you want just go to admin and the sessions, and you can install spalsh screens that way
<thesis> hi can anyone help me with my panel icons?
<annienygma> jackfusion: fine here.  u?
<DanThirst> i find that other method just way to much work
<thesis> i deleted my madwifi icon
<thesis> :(
<jackfusion> what raid software dose ubuntu server use?
<deme> Thanks
<achilles> help please:(
<PriceChild> thesis, nm-applet ?
<compy> when runmning dd i get this dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<Tygir> how can i find out what webcam is installed on my laptop?
<PriceChild> Tygir, lsusb
<Tygir> PriceChild: whats that?
<bazhang> achilles what is the issue
<PriceChild> Tygir, will tell you all usb devices
<Jay955> it tells me i can't save file
<thesis> PriceChild, no not the ubuntu network monitor, but the madwifi that shows the network signal strength
<nemilar> compy: are you just trying to copy a CD?
<Get_A_Fix> Tygir:in a terminal window type lsusb
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, when my computer idles overnight I come back to it and see that the process "X" is around 99%! I have no idea why this is happening. It never happened before
<compy> nemilar, dvd
<achilles> bazhang i need to download the gstream extra plugins deb manualy from a windows box since i dont have internet connection
<Tygir> i did...nothing comes up....
<nemilar> compy: use readcd
<Tygir> its already pre-installed on my laptop...
<achilles> i want a link to download the deb:)
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: then gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Tygir> not plugged in...if that matters?
<edj> How to tell the version of kubuntu installed?
<Jay955> 1 sec
<nemilar> compy: readcd dev=/dev/[device] f=output.iso
<compy> nemilar, k thanks
<nemilar> yep
<nemilar> compy: won't necessarily work if the DVD is copy-protected
<Get_A_Fix> Tygir:then I would look at the laptop manufacturer's web site
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: you need the higher privilages of gksu
<PriceChild> thesis, type in "madwifi" then press the tab key to see what commands there are
<Tygir> yeah...
<compy> nemilar, it fails on k9copy... but every other dvd has worked with k9copy
<thesis> PriceChild: command not foun
<compy> coudl it be a wierd copy protection or are there other libs i should get
<nemilar> compy: are these movies?
<compy> i have libdvdcss2
<compy> ye
<nemilar> compy: might be copy protection, yeah
<compy> ok
<annienygma> overcluckerLIMBO :  N00b question:  what does gksu stand for?
<nemilar> there's lots of different copy protections, they changed after css was cracked
<compy> its wierd how i own my own movies but cant access them
<annienygma> I know su is switch user
<compy> nemilar, is there a list you know of that i should download
<overcluckerLIMBO> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nemilar> compy: you can find workaround on the web...a lot of them are basically "have mplayer play it, but dump the video into a file" kind of things
<WhoNeedszzz> Slart, you still here?
<jackfusion> dose any one know any thing about ubuntu server?
<annienygma> thx, ubotu!
<nemilar> !ask > jack-desktop
<compy> thanks
<nemilar> np
<edj> I need to install the libc development package on kubuntu amd64.  Is libc-dev-i386 the correct one?
<Tygir> Get_A_Fix: in the device manager it says OmniVision Tech...that it?
<ace4016> hi all, i'm having a bit of a problem: when i try typing in "su root" it brings up the password, as expected, then when i enter in the correct password (there is only one password it can possibly be) it tells me authentication failure; anyone know what's going on
<ace4016> ?
<Tygir> Get_A_Fix: how can i now if it's compatible? I'm looking at the list now...i dont see OmniVision anywhere
<Tygir> Get_A_Fix:  but the webcam works in kopete....so wouldnt that mean it works?
<achilles> bazhang any luck?:)
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  I'm doing a fresh install of 7.10 and my monitor goes out of range... its doing this on 3 different monitors and in normal install and safe graphics install > can anyone help me out?
<Get_A_Fix> Tygir: yea  it should
<Tygir> Get_A_Fix: well it doesnt work in camorama...
<overcluckerLIMBO> ace4016: the root password is randomly generated
<Jay955> ok when i use gksu gedit /ect/fstab i see nothing in that file
<WhoNeedszzz> ace4016, and not to mention you don't su root you just su
<overcluckerLIMBO> ace4016: it is not the same as your sudo pass
<ace4016> ah...
<WhoNeedszzz> ace4016, actually there is no reason to su anyway
<WhoNeedszzz> ace4016, just sudo
<xenthro> Q: I need help finding out what driver my wifi dongle is using
<Tygir> get_a_fix: is there another prog i can try? or faq? forum?
<solex1001> [Q] Hello all, how can I set up samba so any one on the network can connect and edit etc with out a password?
<overcluckerLIMBO> ace4016: but if you are absolutely set on su root ing, then you could sudo passwd root
<_Apple_> */throws wifi dongle
<WhoNeedszzz> _Apple_, just use /me for that...
 * WhoNeedszzz chuckles
<ace4016> overcluckerLIMBO, i meant to do sudo...bit of confusion on my part, thanks :)
 * _Apple_ throws cat off keyboard
<_Apple_> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> haha
<jackfusion> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> ceiling cat is watching you!
<compy> should mount /mnt/cdrom work in ubuntu?
<iKap> is there a task manager in ubuntu like windows?
<bardyr> iKap, gnome-system-monitor
<gmcastil> iKap: man ps
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know about huge processor usage of the process "X"?
<gmcastil> iKap: much more useful than task manager in windows
<iKap> bardyr, how do i bring it up
<overcluckerLIMBO> iKap: there is always top
<WhoNeedszzz> overcluckerLIMBO, top sucks...
<gmcastil> overcluckerLIMBO: top isn't really useful for much of anything
<bardyr> iKap, i dont think there are any shortcuts, System --> Administration --> System Monitor
<overcluckerLIMBO> lol
<gmcastil> iKap: you could try running gnome-system-monitor from the command line
<iKap> i got it thanks guys
<WhoNeedszzz> another reason why xfce owns
<Jay955> <overcluckerLIMBO> ok when i use gksu gedit /ect/fstab i see nothing in that file
<iKap> xubuntu is too simple for me
<iKap> i got decent specs on my laptop so went wit ubuntu
<gmcastil> iKap: i would recommend learning the 'ps' command - its very helpful
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: look closely at your spelling
<tcpdumpgod> I think all we have is spoofing protection, let me check usr13
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, simple...it is awesome
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, KDE and Gnome are so bloated...
<iKap> gmcastil, im trying to but couldnt find a good cheat/guide
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, and you do realize xubuntu IS ubuntu...just with xfce
<gmcastil> iKap: have you learned about man pages yet?
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: the location is /etc instead
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, yes i do, i had xubuntu for a good month then upgraded to ubuntu
<Jay955> ok got it lol sorry
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, !!! you don't upgrade to ubuntu...
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, it was a bit too simple for me, which was in a way nice because it ran alot quicker/smoother
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, simple is good
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, but i needed the eye candy just a bit lol
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, simple means less problems
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, that's what compiz is for
<andbrug> hello, im having a problem with ubuntu gusty on my hp dv6255us. ubunut not detect the pen-drive. someone can help me?
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, and plus i had decent specs and ram sitting there waiting to be used.. so i said why not?
<gmcastil> iKap: man pages are a local documentation thats installed on everysystem
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, true but KDE and Gnome overuse ram and processor usage
<hdevalence> WhoNeedszzz: I reject your statement
<achilles> kde4 will use less ram
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, dont worry lol im putting xubuntu on a slower desktop comp that i am getting.. ubuntu is for the laptop :)
<gmcastil> WhoNeedszzz: i suppose it depends on your machine....i have a 2.4ghz core2 with 4gb of memory
<hdevalence> achilles: kde4 *does* use less memory
<Jay955> <overcluckerLIMBO> i typed it in a saved it now what?
<iKap> my laptop is 1.7ghz 1gb ram.. ubuntu works perfect.
<gmcastil> iKap: that would run kde just fine
<achilles> kdevalence i tried to say when he installs it
<LjL> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<iKap> gmcastil, yes, but i prefer gnome.. just my taste.
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, it works fine but it could work better, like i said, it is bloated
 * gmcastil really needs to find his .emacs file...
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, one day you will see what i mean
<lex0> how do i install a binary file?
<gmcastil> lex0: more explanatoin please
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: ok, now a reboot should put things where they need to be
<hdevalence> achilles: ah i see
<achilles> :)
<Jay955> ok brb
<lex0> i have a file that ends in pkg1.run
<iKap> they are both equally stable, but i WILL admit one thing.. i love gnome but.. it has given me a few issues since i installed.
<gmcastil> lex0: where did you get it?
<lex0> nvidia
<iKap> but nothing big enough to make me go back to xfce. lol
<lex0> the glx doesnt work
<gmcastil> lex0: are you building the nvidia drivers yourself?
<lex0> for my 8800
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, just you wait
<gmcastil> lex0: you should be able to use the nvidia package from ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, i promise more problems will arise
<lex0> when i use that my games crash on wine
<lex0> my fps are terrible
<LjL> lex0: what makes you think that installing it from nvidia site would fix the problem (rather than just, as seems unavoidable, mess up your system by overwriting files)?
<WhoNeedszzz> lex0, aye use the nvidia run package
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, yeah i have a feeling.. then i will go to xfce if thats the case lol. but no really i did have a few issues with gnome.. or "ubuntu" that i didnt have when running xubuntu/xfce
<WhoNeedszzz> lex0, mine works fine
<iKap> kinda weird.. but nothing big.
<LjL> lex0: what makes you think that WINE can run most or many games smoothly?
<gmcastil> lex0: if you're sure that you want to run it, open up a terminal window, cd into that directory, and then type "./filename"
<iKap> lex0, wine isnt perfect my friend.
<lex0> yes but ive seen it much better on other peoples computer
<WhoNeedszzz> iKap, ubuntu is the os. both use ubuntu; they just use diff window managers
<iKap> WhoNeedszzz, yeah i know lol i was just trying to  be more clear.
<LjL> lex0: what makes you think breaking your system will improve the situation?
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, how can I set up samba so any one on the network can connect and edit etc with out a password?
<WhoNeedszzz> LjL, LOL!
<gmcastil> lex0: if you have to ask how to run a binary, you probably aren't prepared to deal with building your own nvidia drivers
<lex0> so how can i deal with crashes?
<iKap> LjL, ahahaha
<gmcastil> lex0: depends on why its crashing
<overcluckerLIMBO> !swat
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lex0> for example when i open wow and change the resolution to my 22 inch it crashes
 * gmcastil gives the ubuntu-bot a smack on the ass!
<LjL> lex0, you might perhaps try using nvidia-glx-new rather than nvidia-glx.
<WhoNeedszzz> lex0, here is an idea: stop using wine for games! Just boot to windows!
<LjL> !nvidia > lex0    (lex0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<WhoNeedszzz> lex0, they are not worth the trouble
<el_taco> I'm looking at buying a new board and was thinking about an amd chipset. anyone know if there'd be any compatibility issues with gutsy?
<WhoNeedszzz> lex0, CONSTANT problems with wine and games
<annienygma> solexious : Check out this page:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<solexious> ty
<J1n>  . ..... ..... .... ...... . ...... ..... ......
<J1n>  . ..... ..... .... ...... . ...... ..... ......
<J1n>  . ..... ..... .... ...... . ...... ..... ......
<J1n>  . ..... ..... .... ...... . ...... ..... ......
<J1n>  . ..... ..... .... ...... . ...... ..... ......
<WhoNeedszzz> el_taco, not really
<FloodBot3> J1n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmcastil> lex0: i would really not try to do what you're thinking - you'll wind up breaking your install
<iKap> anyone know of a nice.. maybe bluish looking gnome theme that is almost exact as the DEFAULT ubuntu 7.10 theme? i want something thats the same or close to the same but diff colors..
<annienygma> solexious :  it tells how to do it
<gmcastil> ffs
<WhoNeedszzz> el_taco, that is what i'm using
<sapperjanko1> !flood |J1n
<sapperjanko1> !flood | J1n
<ubotu> J1n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmcastil> !flood | J1n
<el_taco> WhoNeedszzz what chipset do you have?
<iKap> !flood | j1n
<ubotu> j1n: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lex0> ok
<gmcastil> iKap: uh...he's gone
<iKap> lol oops
<iKap> hahahaha
<PanzerMKZ> sapperjanko1 and iKap yall is late
<LjL> he spammed five lines
<LjL> y'all spammed 8
<sapperjanko1> im having problems with user write access, and it turns out that is also y users cant write with samba
<iKap> anyone know of a nice.. maybe bluish looking gnome theme that is almost exact as the DEFAULT ubuntu 7.10 theme? i want something thats the same or close to the same but diff colors..
<gmcastil> hey, i'm going through /etc/apt/sources.lst and it looks like ubuntu enables restricted, multiverse, and universe repositories by default - is this correct?
<_Afk> noob question: how do i create a new blank text file
<mercury_1900> i was looking for a theme like that, too
<crdlb> iKap: clearlooks?
<DoubleDew> what process begins the ubuntu desktop environment?  better yet, what config file shows what process to start during boot and is it possible to eliminate all non-essential ones and call them on my own if i need them?
<mercury_1900> based on that
<mercury_1900> a background, actually
<gmcastil> DoubleDew: its considerably more complicated than that
<overcluckerLIMBO> DoubleDew: init 4
<annienygma> gmcastil : I thought you had to manually enable them... Leastways I had to
<Jay955> <overcluckerLIMBO> it locked up on reboot
<WhoNeedszzz> el_taco, AM2 X2 4200+
<achilles> my friend from france uses ubuntu at school:)
<tritium> overcluckerLIMBO: no, ubuntu and debian only use 2 runlevels
<gmcastil> annienygma: i don't see any of the those lines commented out
<Dr_willis> Linux likes to make use of lots and lots of scripts that call other scripts that start other things.. and so on. :)
<gmcastil> DoubleDew: windows != linux
<DoubleDew> gmcastil: im aware, i should rephrase, basically i want to boot to prompt,
<overcluckerLIMBO> tritium: good point, i'm always forgetting
<DoubleDew> gmcastil: and start the desktop environment if necessary
<cwillu_> !eeepc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeepc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gmcastil> DoubleDew: ah...typically, you tell it to switch to a different run level, but i've not figured out how ubuntu is configured...i only installed it this afternoon
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: what did it say when it locked up?
<annienygma> _Afk right-click on an empty space, select Create Document, and name it newfile.txt (or whatever)
<achilles> !mp3
<linuxishaw1> Does anyone know if the tutorials for making Ubuntu join a 2003 Domain are still good, they're all referencing 5.04?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jay955> i just got pass the logon screen and then nothing
<WhoNeedszzz> _Afk isn't here anymore...
<gmcastil> DoubleDew: yeah...its different with ubuntu - i'm a redhat guy, so i'm still figuring out how ubuntu does things
<Scunizi> When I try to load Inkscape it takes 45 seconds and processor usage goes to 55%  How do I discover what's happening so I can try to fix it?
<sapperjanko1> how do i set a user to be able 2 write to /var/www
<mouseboyx> Im looking for a good laptop that will run ubuntu nicely under $500 Can anyone recommend ?
<gmcastil> sapperjanko1: chmod and chown change ownerships and permissions
<annienygma> scan *gk*
<DoubleDew> does ubuntu have technical info on there documentation...for such things as what I am asking
<Administrator> Hi
<el_taco> WhoNeedszzz I mean AMD/ATI southbridge.
<sapperjanko1> gmcastil: also how can i view what permissions a user has
<mouseboyx> ls -l sapperjanko1
<hdevalence> mouseboyx: have you seen the eeepc
<gmcastil> sapperjanko1: permissions and ownerships aren't the same in linux as they are in windows
<WhoNeedszzz> el_taco, oh i have Nvidia north bridge
<mouseboyx> It, needs to have a cdrom drive at least.
<annienygma> gmcastil hold on checking
<el_taco> northbridge.. whatever...
<Scunizi> mouseboyx, Dell Vostro 1400 intel core 2 duo might just do the trick for $499
<gmcastil> sapperjanko1: you can use 'ls -l' to see the permissions/ownerships of files
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: so, it goes blank after the logon screen?
<WhoNeedszzz> el_taco, ? there is a diff
<gmcastil> sapperjanko1: but, in general, linux file permissions and ownerships aren't as finely tunable as they are in windows
<Scunizi> mouseboyx, http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/vostronb?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd
<Jay955> yes i just have the mouse and a blank background
<toresn> say i have a text file with the path to several videoes (one on each line)... how do i execute them with i.e. mplayer ?
<gmcastil> sapperjanko1: (not that its all that big of a deal)
<gmcastil> wow...this is a real newbie channel
<RyanPrior> Is there any FOSS program that has syntax and capabilities similar to Maple?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, depends on the night and time
<sapperjanko1> gmcastil: well what the problem is that i cant write files with samba server up n runnin, just read only, i was in the samba channel n then they ended up sayin its my user permissions, its got nuffin 2 do with samba\
<annienygma> gmcastil : yeah... is this your first time here too?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: i don't mind contributing
<RyanPrior> gmcastil: Lots of newbies come here, but there are lots of more experienced users here too. :-)
<mouseboyx> Thanks!
<danbhfive> toresn: thats an odd question, why dont you just browse to them?
<gmcastil> annienygma: yeah, i installed ubuntu this evening...i'm leaving redhat for good
<Scunizi> gmcastil, me either.. can be fun at times.. most times.. except when I don't know the answer :)
<toresn> danbhfive: well, maybe i want to use the text file as a playlist
<mouseboyx> Does this look legit? http://www.expressitoptions.com/t7100-p-162178.html
<annienygma> gmcastil I left Suse for Ubuntu a while back... and I am totally new to IRC
<gmcastil> Scunizi: so far, i'm liking what i see...i doubt that i'll ever go back to redhat or any of its progeny
<danbhfive> toresn: still, players can do playlists
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: is /etc/fstab the only file you changed, since your last reboot
<deme> how do I fix the gnome-settings-daemon bug?
<overcluckerLIMBO> ?
<Jay955> yes it is
<toresn> danbhfive: not mplayer on the command line... even so, that's the point :-)
<toresn> +not
<gmcastil> annienygma: i think these lines are uncommented now because i installed the restricted nvidia drivers
<Jay955> i just rebooted to see what will happen
<rycole> hey guys, what params to "ls" allow me to see file permissions?
<Jay955> brb
<Alumin> I'm looking for a generic way to install something that is packaged for Ubuntu, but that I have a patch that I'd like to apply beforehand.
<Alumin> rycole: -l
<Scunizi> gmcastil, for the most part Ubuntu has been pretty easy for me.. nothing linux based prior to this for me. Started with breezy 4 editions ago
 * gmcastil is going crazy without the old .emacs file!
<Jay955> same thing no change
<annienygma> They may be.. I'm not up on nVidia, I'm afraid
<Alumin> command-line mplayer does a playlist in the sense that you can specify multiple files on the command line
<overcluckerLIMBO> !paste > Jay955
<annienygma> Is anyone else here using BitchX?
<toresn> Alumin: yes, i know... but still...
<el_taco> annienygma yes
<Alumin> so, what I've got so far is 1) apt-get source <package>, 2) apt-get build-dep <package>, 3) apply patch, 4) something with dpkg-buildpackage...
<gmcastil> Scunizi: i really haven't gotten use to the extensive use of UUID
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: are you able to alt-F2 ?
<Alumin> annienygma: not for a while, but I have used it extensively in the past
<annienygma> el_taco:  Did you find it hard to learn?
<Alumin> compared to what?
<RyanPrior> Is there any FOSS program that has syntax and capabilities similar to Maple?
<danbhfive> toresn: i well, I would just use a scripting language to do what you want.  like bash or perl
<el_taco> annienygma i've been using it off and on for 15years
<annienygma> Alumin: I heard it was one of the better IRC clients out there, so I d/l'ed a tutorial and gave it a try
<sapperjanko1> gmcastil: so what would be the full command 2 make it 2 that folder... this is what i get with ls -l drwxr-xr-x 122 root bin 12288 2007-12-21 09:53 webmin-1.390
<Jay955> box comes up but it will not let me type in it
<annienygma> tonight, that is (grin)
<Alumin> that depends on your definition of better
<blbrown> I have a user I setup with so much mail that it crashes when I login.  This is on a server.  How can I manually delete the mail box
<gmcastil> RyanPrior: not really....but, you might try learning more about Python
<gmcastil> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RyanPrior> gmcastil: I know some about Python. It's different though. :-)
<Scunizi> gmcastil, yea.. that's a new one. blkid works good for identification.  Some things still work better with a label
<annienygma> It has a learning curve, for sure
<Alumin> annienygma: BX is basically EPIC with a bunch of functionality that EPIC would need scripts for, hardcoded into the client
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: i forget which one is open, but try alt+ F3 thru F7
<gmcastil> RyanPrior: there are extensive libraries for python that give much the same (if not better) power than maple or matlab
<Alumin> now, if you're going to use all those features, then that's a bonus because binary code is faster than scripts
<SpookyET> How do you remove a user from a group using the command line?
<el_taco> Alumin no it's ircii.
<Alumin> SpookyET: check out usermod
<sapperjanko1> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Scunizi> Anyone know if a lot of fonts will slow some applications, like Inkscape, to a crawl when loading ?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: i understand the mentality behind it, i guess - i just don't necessarily agree with it
<Jay955> ok
<RyanPrior> gmcastil: Can you suggest a good math library?
<SpookyET> Alumin: I did not see remove in it, only add
<gmcastil> RyanPrior: numpy is the standard
<Alumin> annienygma: if you're just getting started with a CLI client, I would check out irssi
<danbhfive> !equivalents | RyanPrior
<ubotu> RyanPrior: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Scunizi> gmcastil, I think it helped with a mix of ide and sata drives.. I"ve always had issues there.
<Alumin> SpookyET: you specify the new list of groups in its entirety, so you leave out the unwanted group
<gmcastil> RyanPrior: python + numphy + matplotlib >> Maple or Matlab
<SpookyET> Alumin: cool, thanks
<annienygma> Alumin: I have heard of it... is it any good?
<DurtDiggler> is there a reason why the ubuntu firefox's font is almost twice as big as every other browser's
<Jay955> nothing happining
<gmcastil> Scunizi: yeah...i don't see anything inherently bad about it (as long as there is a way to read UUID info from the drive)
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: ok, now login, and sudo nano /etc/fstab, and remove the line you added.
<Omlette> Because someone messed up, DurtDiggler.
<el_taco> DurtDiggler have you installed the windows fonts?
<DurtDiggler> well Im jsut lookin at the live cd
<gmcastil> Scunizi: what worries me is if I need to modify the boot params or want to point to a different / fs
<DurtDiggler> just thought Ide check it out
<Jay955> 1 sec
<DurtDiggler> and I design websites
<DurtDiggler> and was quite disappointed
<gmcastil> el_taco: windows fonts?
<Alumin> annienygma: I like it :p
<jack-desktop> nemilar, i know you didn't do it on purpose but "jackfusion" was the one asking to ask.
<DurtDiggler> my sites use arial too
<Alumin> BX is friendlier out of the box because it's got a good color setup
<nicko> dam to many tools
<annienygma> Alumin:  I'll have to give it a whirl then :D
<nicko> nice baby
<Scunizi> gmcastil, a different / fs should have it's own uuid anyway.. so maybe not such a big thing afterall.
<Alumin> also it uses the ircII/EPIC scripting language, so there's a large pool of prior work done there
<nicko> cool
<gmcastil> Scunizi: right...but, how do i know what it is?
<Alumin> on the other hand, irssi uses perl to script, so there's some libraries available for that I hear :P
<Scunizi> annienygma, irssi and screen once you get use to it can really rock..
<annienygma> gmcastil:  You can install Windows fonts on ubuntu... do a google on medibuntu and you will find tutorials on it
<nemilar> jack-desktop: oh true...my bad.  darn nick-completion
<el_taco> gmcastil the ones installed with medibuntu
<annienygma> gmcastil: also tutorials on playing DVDs and mp3s and stuff...
<smallfoot-> does anyone use ubuntu on a 386?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, blkid from the terminal will discover mounted partitions.
<gmcastil> el_taco: is that just another package?
<Alumin> irssi has much better support for multiple concurrent network connections, if you're into that
<wers> can I have tabs in abiword?
<Scunizi> smallfoot-, if they do it's probably with xubuntu
<el_taco> gmcastil www.medibuntu.org
<nicko> go to youtube.com to watch tutorials
<wers> i don't want my docs in separate windows
<Alumin> that's the main reason I switched from BX to irssi
<annienygma> Scunizi: Can u install using synaptic?
<Scunizi> annienygma, sure.. sudo apt-get install irssi or synaptic.. both work fine
<Alumin> of course, I've since left the CLI IRC world completely...I'm a loyal KVirc user now :)
<gmcastil> el_taco: reading...so..medibuntu is just a repository that isn't included by default in sources.lst?
<el_taco> gmcastil correct
<mouseboyx> Why doesn't dell sell the cheap laptops with ubuntu, so that i don't have to pay for windows vista?
<annienygma> thx, el_taco my brain went south and couldn't think of the site
<solexious> [Q] Hello all, how can I set up samba so any one on the network can connect and edit etc with out a password or settng up users?
<el_taco> mouseboyx how cheap are you talking? cause $600 is pretty cheap
<gvsa123> any ideas why the ubuntu side on a p2p connection via crossover cables to an xp machine is slow on the initial access of shared folders on xp? after that, everything is pretty much the okay already.
<gmcastil> el_taco: ah...was wondering how they did this stuff....i figured stuff like codecs and crap was in the multiverse repo
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: are you having any luck?
<gmcastil> solexious: why would you do that?
<annienygma> mouseboyx: those lappies Dell is selling are pretty cheap!  Cost less than the same machine with Windoze
<mouseboyx> Where?
<Gman99999> Hey is there anyone that can help me resolve a WUSB54G V.4 Issue?  I need to black list some modules from loading at start up or find a proper driver that works
<smallfoot-> Scunizi, then why is ubuntu released as compiled i386 instead of i486 or i586 or even i686?
<mouseboyx> The $399 one comes with windows vista annienygma
<Lokii-> !pastebin
<Lokii-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Scunizi> annienygma, mouseboyx I got a 1400 for my wife for xmas. Works good.
<annienygma> solexious: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605  That should help
<solexious> gmcastil: as i want it to be acsessable to any one
<gmcastil> solexious: define 'accessible'
<solexious> annie: that doesnt cover this setup
<annienygma> Scunizi :  I want one!  I had already bought this one when I heard Dell was selling them... but my next lappie will be an Ubuntu Dell!
<Scunizi> smallfoot-, the numbering does not really represent a 386 processor. The kernel recognized the chip and uses the appropriate "stuff" for the lack of a better word.
<gmcastil> annienygma: get a thinkpad....much better than the dell's
<el_taco> solexious allow guest?
<annienygma> solexious :  sorry
<solexious> gm: read and write
<gmcastil> solexious: good lord don't do that...use ssh
<solexious> anne: ty tho :)
<mouseboyx> http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/vostronb?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd only comes with windows
<Alumin> gmcastil: amen
<annienygma> gmcastil :  they run Redhat - I much prefer ubuntu
<mouseboyx> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=04&kc=6W300&l=en&oc=bqcwi1s&s=bsd < this one should come with ubuntu...
<Jay955> <overcluckerLIMBO> i will have to re-install it it will not let me do anything
<annienygma> gmcastil: redhat and I have never gotten along for some reason (shrugs)
<gmcastil> annienygma: my thinkpad came with vista....was gone in 30 sec
<solexious> gm: im not allowing acsess to any more than one emty folder
<Alumin> Thinkpads rule
<Scunizi> annienygma, mouseboyx check out http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/Dell-Vostro-1400-Ubuntu-Gutsy.html
<gmcastil> solexious: /etc <--- not an empty folder
<Alumin> yeah, mine came with 2000 but... :)
<gmcastil> solexious: folder == directory
<overcluckerLIMBO> Jay955: from grub, there is a recovery console, or should be
<solexious> gm: i never said /ect ...
<annienygma> gmcastil:  how did it work with the modem?  Did it recognise it?
<gmcastil> annienygma: recognizes everything perfectly....modem support is a non issue - the 8250 and 16550 UART haven't changed in years
<mouseboyx> Works OUt of the box? Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g Wi-Fi Mini Card
<Alumin> annienygma: what you can do, if you want to be sure, is boot it up in RH and make a note of all the drivers used for the hardware
<gmcastil> solexious: the solution is still SSH
<Alumin> then just install those drivers when you install whatever other distro you install
<Jay955> ok i will work on it and let you know what happens
<Jay955> thanks for all your help :)
<cry01>  any expert here that would be willing to help me out with some problems I am having in getting my nova-s working? :/ im about to give up, i tried just about everything
<anathematic> how do i set permissions for all the sub directories in a main directly? (without applying same permissions to files int here as well)
<solexious> gm: i dont see why, i want to use the inbult windows network to share space on my ubuntu box
<Alumin> I just like the Thinkpads because they're super sturdy...plus they have the ThinkLight which is surprisingly useful
<solexious> ssh is not the answer
<annienygma> gmcastil: good
<Alumin> and the mount thing on top to connect external stuff like webcams
<norv> solexious: samba is the answer iff you must share with windows
<gmcastil> solexious: i misunderstood...thought you were trying to share /etc
<annienygma> Good point, Alumin ...
<annienygma> Alumin:  what is a thinklight?
<norv> otherwise, ssh is always the best choice because it's 2 for 1.. you get file sharing and a way to login
<el_taco> anathematic find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<Alumin> they have this little LED light on the inside lip of the top of the screen
<solexious> gm: lol, no, just an empty folder that can be used to store stuff, hence samba for windows users
<Alumin> you hit a key and it turns on and shines down on the keyboard
<anathematic> thanks el_taco :)
<Mr-LonelY> hi...every time i want install tomcat5.5-webapps in gutsy..i got same error
<gmcastil> solexious: ah....there are about a million samba walkthroughs out there, i'd try asking google
<gmcastil> Mr-LonelY: pastebin...please
<annienygma> Alumin : sounds nice.  What are they going for these days?  Last I checked they were around a grand
<Alumin> that, I have NFI
<gmcastil> annienygma: mine was 1400...with 4 GB of ram
<humblerodent> Is anybody here very good at knowing about DNS record types?
<Alumin> I still have my old T23 from back in the day
<solexious> gm: ive read about 1/2 of them ;) found one before but cant find it now :(
<solexious> *that shows how to do this*
<xpl> hello
<xpl> I have i little problem that is as the time passes becoming a big one
<annienygma> gmcastil : 4GB -- sweet!  Was that stock or did you upgrade?
<Alumin> xpl: better get to the gynecologist soon, then :P
<gmcastil> annienygma: don't buy it stock...buy a 1gb stock, then buy 4gb from newegg
<xpl> no really its kinda wierd
<Mr-LonelY> my connection here is s**t
<mouseboyx> Dell Wireless 1390 << ndiswrapper?
<xpl> i have a laptop, hp compaq nx6110
<gmcastil> mouseboyx: lspci?
<xpl> and i want to install linux on it
<Alumin> man, if I had 4GB of RAM
<gmcastil> omg
<Alumin> nice
<gmcastil> where do these people come from
<gmcastil> Alumin: yeah...its fast
<Alumin> Romania mostly
<gmcastil> Alumin: i can build a kernel in about 3 min...including modules
<annienygma> I've got 2GB on my desktop, but only 750MB on this lappie
<cry01> any expert here that would be willing to help me out with some problems I am having in getting my nova-s working? :/
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Alumin> no offense to any non-script-kiddie Romanians in channel
<cry01> any expert here that would be willing to help me out with some problems I am having in getting my nova-s working? :/
<Mr-LonelY> gmcastil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54276/
<gmcastil> Alumin: yeah...this is gay as shit...
<mouseboyx> i
<Alumin> anyway, where was I
<Alumin> if I had 4GB of RAM
<gmcastil> wow...someone actually used the pastebin...thanks
<Alumin> I'd be like
<gmcastil> Alumin: its pretty rad
<Mr-LonelY> gmcastil: all ready use dpkg --configure -a
<Alumin> what up Unreal Tournament 2004 memory-resident!
<mercury_1900> is there a channel for networking problems?
<gmcastil> Alumin: i gave up playing video games
<annienygma> I've got 2Gb on my desktop, but only 750M on this lappie
<gmcastil> mercury_1900: depends on the problem
<Alumin> mercury_1900: I think there's #networking actually
<norv> I've a system with only 2GB HD
<Alumin> or is that on OFTC
<coldboot|home> Why does ubuntu not ask you any questions when installing programs like Debian used to?
<norv> To think it's actually modern
<annienygma> debating on a new video card for the desktop or more RAM for the lappie -- can't afford both :(
<coldboot|home> Debian would ask so many questions to configure programs you installed.
<gmcastil> coldboot|home: probably auto-detects a lot of it
<Alumin> coldboot|home: dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<el_taco> norv e3pc?
<gmcastil> annienygma: more memory
<Alumin> set the priority lower
<norv> el_taco: yes
<annienygma> norv: that's one small hard drive.  What os do you run?
<Mr-LonelY> gmcastil: last time i'm using feisty
<el_taco> norv i'm close to getting the 4g but I want the 8g with the PCIe memory
<Alumin> coldboot|home: if you want the questions during the OS install, you can pass a kernel environment variable
<coldboot|home> Alumin: Ah, thanks
<Mr-LonelY> gmcastil: last time i'm using feisty..no problem at all..
<annienygma> gmcastil: yeah, but the onboard video on that desktop really stinks!
<coldboot|home> Alumin: I'm just trying to get AFS setup...
<norv> annienygma: Kubuntu (really xubuntu switched to Kubuntu)
<Alumin> like say at the installer bootloader prompt you type "install" because that's the "kernel image name"
<norv> el_taco: wait, is 4gb the lowest model?
<el_taco> 2g is the lowest model
<baal> hi im running mythbuntu when it starts up the x menu is still apearing at the top of the screen is there some way of making that disapear
<Alumin> you can type "DEBCONF_PRIORITY=low install"
<z5161> FLODFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLO
<z5161> FLODFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLO
<o7167> FLODFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLO
<i3963> FLODFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLO
<s7601> FLODFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLOoDFLO
<iKap> wtf
<coldboot|home> Wow that was fast.
<iKap> get a life u f**king pathetic asses
<PriceChild> !feedingthetroll | iKap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feedingthetroll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emgent> PriceChild, ++
<PriceChild> gah
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<PriceChild> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<el_taco> norv i'm concerned that the screen will be too annoying to me
<ToddEDM> hey  how do i make a shortcut on my desktop to a program that i have to start in the terminal
<norv> el_taco: err, the screen isn't the problem
<baal> gees what was that all about ?
<iKap> yeah
<iKap> anwyayyyyyyyy
<iKap> anywayyyyy*
<Mr-LonelY> anyone can help me..
<norv> el_taco: graphics are actually quite commendable, Compiz works quite fast (though the memory cost...)
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: edit the launcher and put it as a "Terminal" program.
<cellofellow> norv: compiz on an Eee?
<TallMike> Hey.
<ToddEDM> cellofellow:  you might have guessed.. im a newb
<baal> hi im running mythbuntu when it starts up the x menu is still apearing at the top of the screen is there some way of making that disapear
<Scunizi> Can anyone recommend a decent font viewer?  One hopefully where I can just arrow down and view the font>
<TallMike> This is my first time trying out Ubuntu, it's pretty awesome.
<norv> el_taco: the keyboard is where the real usability hits, as if you touch type it is hard to get used to it
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: let me check the exact proceedure.
<RyanPrior> I asked a second ago whether there's a FOSS program similar to Maple, and I found wxMaxima, an excellent GUI to the GPL Maxima algebra system. If anybody asks in the future, please point them to it. It's awesome. :-)
<iKap> !feed troll princechild
<Scunizi> TallMike, I can see you getting taller from here :)
<iKap> lmao nvm
<PriceChild> !botabuse | iKap
<ubotu> iKap: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<iKap> lol
<norv> cellofellow: yes, it has intel integrated graphics, which is the only HW video that has not at some point failed me
<alsadk> how can i marage tow partitions with gparted
<alsadk> ?
<TallMike> Haha.
<RyanPrior> alsadk: Tow partitions?
<PriceChild> iKap, it needs no response. We need no "lol". This channel is ubuntu support only. This does not require a response either.
<alsadk> yes
<el_taco> norv you have the 2g?
 * mneptok watches PriceChild's 8K pound hint sail overhead
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: turns out to be a bit trickier than I thought. (Was easier in XFCE than GNOME, but I keep forgetting that I liked that desktop better.)
<TallMike> I could use some support, I'm trying to install a mud client I downloaded, how can I use the Add/Remove for it? Or that only works with things already listed?
<iKap> PriceChild, thanks for your concern.. now go watch tv or something. thank you!
<Mr__> Anyone will to give a quick review and or objective glance at my ubuntu website to help tell me what i'm missing or different ideas?
<norv> el_taco: right
<ToddEDM> ohhh great
<mneptok> too late
<Mr__> will=willing
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: Applications -> Acessories -> Terminal
<cry01> i'm having trouble getting my dvb card working. anyone can help me out?
<cellofellow> TallMike: try tf
<norv> el_taco: I also have a 4Gb (i think bits) card
<Mr-LonelY> seem no one can help me solve my prob
<TallMike> tf?
<baal> is there someway of stopping the application bar from apearing on top of mythtv
<ToddEDM> terminal is up
<cellofellow> TallMike: TinyFugue is a MUD client.
<norv> el_taco: but that'll only add half a gig, right?
<el_taco> norv 4gb SD card/
<el_taco> ?
<TallMike> Oh! Let me do a search for it, thanks.
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: cd Desktop/; ls
<norv> el_taco: yes
<Scunizi> TallMike, not sure what mud client is but cellofellow is probably pointing you to one that is in "System/Admin/Synaptic"
<ToddEDM> ok
<el_taco> Scunizi multi-user-dungeon
<sapperjanko1> im tryin to change permissions here, but comes up with  Operation not permitted... how can i make a user using the sudo command... this is what im tryin atm; sudo chmod o+wx /var/www
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: Launcher files are *.desktop. They are similarish to *.lnk files in Windoze.
<Scunizi> el_taco, ah.. ok
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: Open one with gedit thefile.desktop
<sapperjanko1> but if i try without sudo comes up not permitted
<kelvinator> Please forgive me if this questions has been answered before ... I have been googling this for weeks without results ... I have a desktop with a Suse distribution. I would like to replace this with ubuntu, but I am attempting to keep the contents of /home while migrating to ubuntu 7.10. Is this possible?
<norv> Scunizi: TallMike: MUD is a multi user dungeon, a type of old online game. clients give you a better interface
<ToddEDM> how do i make a launcher file?
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: they are just text files.
<ToddEDM> i right clicked the desktop and making one
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: you can drag and drop them from the menu or panel to the desktop.
<Mr-LonelY> sapperjanko1: try add user in /etc/sudoers
<gmcastil> ToddEDM: text editor
<Scunizi> kelvinator, sure if your /home is in a seperate partition.. if it isn't then you need to do that first.
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: that works too.
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: There is a line in it that should read "Terminal=false", change it to "true".
<foibles> i cant eject my cd tray
<cjones> how do i make it so numlock is on by default
<ToddEDM> ok, in command, do i just put the command i would put in the term.
<baal> ok great just ignore me .. ill try getting some help from freenode
<foibles> it says a program is using it
<sapperjanko1> Mr-LonelY: and how is that done now :S:S
<foibles> can i somehow override this?
<PriceChild> !patience | baal
<ubotu> baal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: yeah, that's Exec=command
<alsadk> i have two partitions i want to marage them by gparted so any one know how?
<gmcastil> alsadk: try just using fdisk
<cellofellow> alsadk: backup the latter one, delete it, extend the first, restore backup.
<Scunizi> baal, that might be a mythtv channel support question.
<gmcastil> alsadk: oh...you're trying to merge them?
<alsadk> yes
<norv> foibles: close anything that might still have it opened. otherwise use the "hard" eject button
<TallMike> Norv: I know what they are, I'm just trying to find a good program to run them with in Ubuntu.
<ozzloy> when i print, i get two icons for the print job.  i think this might be because i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10.  how do i fix it?
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: working out?
<gmcastil> alsadk: then, backup one, delete it, then resize the other one
<foibles> norv, it says that when i use hard eject as well
<norv> foibles: oh right, try to unmount it
<ToddEDM> cellofellow:  its just asking me for COMMAND.. then there is a field to type in something
<foibles> im not sure what program is blocking it
<ozzloy> so there's only one print job icon in the notification area?
<nemilar> Is there any GUI program for mapping mouse buttons?
<L0L> sapperjanko1: sudo nano /etc/sudoers >> add name user below user privilege
<norv> foibles: errm, hard eject as in the 'pinhole'?
<Jangari> anyone know if sox can concatenate more than 32 files in one hit?
<cjones> how do i make it so numlock is on by default
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: ah, here's the easy way. Right click the desktop, create launcher. There is a drop-down box that says Application, in there select Terminal Application.
<foibles> norv, "device is busy"
<fprintf> Bummer about the flash install being broken. You guys must be getting hammered w/ questions to make it the #topic.
<foibles> i dont want to hvae to restart x for something simple like this
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: then there is Name, Command, and Comment boxes.
<ToddEDM> nice...
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: and you can click the icon to change it.
<norv> foibles: yeah, I used to have a customized version of slay for that very reason
<my-people> sapperjanko1: more detail use man sudoers
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i am useing live cd right now
<ToddEDM> when i type in googleearth, it automatically changed the icon, cool
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: for some reason I thought you wanted to terminal-ize an already existing launcher.
<cjones> how do i make it so numlock is on by default when i start or reboot the box ?
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , whats the possible choices?
<cellofellow> alsadk: for what?
<Scunizi> cjones, numlockx in synaptic
<ToddEDM> YES it worked, thank you very much cellofellow
<cellofellow> ToddEDM: you are welcome :)
<Scunizi> cjones, at least searching numlock in synaptic comes up with it.  Looks right.
<cjones> scunizi so can i apt-get it ?
<Scunizi> cjones, should be able to.
<gmcastil> alsadk: it could be tricky...dunno if the livecd has the right tool on it
<cjones> scunizi  thanks
<nemilar> I think there's a setting in the Admin panels somewhere for numlock, cjones
<Scunizi> cjones, np
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , for marage two partisions
<gmcastil> brb
<cellofellow> alsadk: you can't do that really, afaik.
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow ,whats that tool
<cellofellow> alsadk: you can delete the latter one, and then resize the former to fill the gap.
<yanger> not sure if it's the right place to ask, but.. i'm a ubuntu user :D trying to edit a js file located in a folder that was created with firefox (using the save-as) using gedit... normally, files open fast, but this 21k js file takes a few minutes... is there a reason why it takes so long?
<Scunizi> Font Viewer.. any recommendations?
<cellofellow> alsadk: just use gparted, I never figured out fdisk.
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i can not do it
<norv> yanger: that's strange, and even if it's not located on the network I've had lots of "IO Freezes"
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i deleted both partisions
<norv> yanger: never minutes, though, even with full RAM
<yanger> norv, eh?
<cellofellow> alsadk: make a new one then
<Scunizi> norv, me too
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , but i can't increase one of them more than
<yanger> no i/o errors here...
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow ,?
<el_taco> yanger might be a character set problem. what happens when you open it with nano?
<cellofellow> alsadk: there may be a strange order of the /dev numbers. There is a fdisk trick I used once or twice that fixes that but I forget.
<cellofellow> alsadk: involves expert mode
<yanger> el_taco, a few seconds
<yanger> welll.. not even
<norv> yanger: freezes, as a file open from a hard disk just stalls
<norv> then it's a problem with char sets, or gedit
<yanger> so it maybe just a char set
<yanger> oh... *smacks head* the coloring format i bet
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i want to install ubuntu
<yanger> it is 21k... :|
<TallMike> Is there a place on the website to show you how to install things if you can't use add/remove?
<bruenig> TallMike, man apt
<cellofellow> alsadk: you didn't just nuke a Windows install you wanted to keep?
<tehmass> wuts the extenstion you are trying to install?
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , give me a keyword for search
<Scunizi> how do you use the command line to start a .jar program?
<cellofellow> TallMike: You hve no sudo rights?
<bruenig> Scunizi, java -jar whatever.jar
<jrib> Scunizi: java -jar file.jar
<gmcastil> alsadk: try the keyword 'ubuntu'
<Scunizi> thanks
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i didn't have any os right now
<gmcastil> alsadk: you can install from the livecd
<cellofellow> alsadk: you should have at least two, preferably three partitions.
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i leaved win for now unless
<el_taco> alsadk if you are looking to dual boot windows needs to be installed first.
<cellofellow> TallMike: If you do not have root rights you need to install software in your home directory.
<gmcastil> el_taco: someone just shot their foot off
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i know about installing i want to increase the partision
<tehmass> anyone have problems with mplayer? with a error MODULE 6
<techgeek40> Good Evening
<techgeek40> All
<chimx> I just installed ubuntu 7.10, and Flash will not install correctly.  Can anyone help me?
<alsadk> el_taco i don't want win just linux
<tritium> chimx: from the topic. /msg ubotu flashissues
<Scunizi> !flash | chimx
<ubotu> chimx: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<techgeek40> techmass:  mplayer? with a error MODULE 6
<gmcastil> alsadk: then....install ubuntu from the livecd
<techgeek40> tehmass: try http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html
<chimx> I've installed restricted packages
<el_taco> alsadk during install it asks if you wish to use the entire disk.
<chimx> and that doesn't work
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , i want to increase the size of partition before install
<chimx> I've tried Adobe's flash installer
<chimx> I've tried gnash
<gmcastil> alsadk: you will have a really difficult time doing that, i think
<homecable> how should i part a shell server ?
<chimx> Gnash almost worked, in that flash was working -- but it was all messed up
<gmcastil> alsadk: how large are your partitions?
<Scunizi> Anyone looking for a font viewer... Opcion works well.
<homecable> muti user box
<chimx> i had to uninstall it
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , about 2900
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , MB
<cjones> where can i find the "stoped jobs"
<techgeek40> chimx: try http://www.lazytechguy.com/2008/01/installing-flash-plugin-in-firefox-on.html
<techgeek40> It's designed for Gutsy
<gmcastil> alsadk: You aren't really making a lot of sense, so until you can clearly tell us the size of your hard drive, the number of partitions, and what size each is, no one can help you.
<homecable> is /home a primary or logical part ?
<NICOI69> how can i get VMWARE to work on my computer i keep getting a i386 error
<techgeek40> Homecable: Primary
<gmcastil> homecable: its none  of those - its a mount point
<tehmass> NICOI69: are u running a i386 distro?
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow el_cato, i want to increase partition for additional apps after installing ubuntu
<cjones> when i try to get out of su by typing exit it says there are stoped jobs wher do i find the stoped jobs
<NICOI69> i have no idea im pretty new to linux
<tehmass> what distro r u using?
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , ok let may try to put info
<cjones> ubuntu
<tehmass> well of course :D
<tehmass> lol
<NICOI69> im using unbuntu 7.10
<NICOI69> ubuntu*
<tehmass> well did u download the x86 or amd
<Tuari> !gparted | alsadk
<ubotu> alsadk: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<drusepth> I just compiled pidgin from source from my desktop (ubuntu gutsy), and it runs fine as long as I go to the folder on my desktop and type ./pidgin - but I want to install an addon now so I go to where I extracted the source and do the ./configure, but it doesn't find pidgin because it's on my desktop instead of /usr/bin or wherever..  Can I just symlink there, or do I need to move everything there, or recompile there?
<gmcastil> OMG
<NICOI69> ^not sure lol
<tehmass> you need to find out :P
<cjones> ubuntu
<cjones> when i try to get out of su by typing exit it says there are stoped jobs wher do i find the stoped jobs
<NICOI69> how do i  do that
<tehmass> look at the file you downloaded
<techgeek40> Nicoi69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671802
<mnemonica> Hey. After I installed a wacom graphire4 tablet, my synaptics touchpad vert scrolled stopped working. Help?
<NICOI69> looking now brb ty
<el_taco> alsadk you need the root partition and swap. swap should be 2x your ram. other than that use what you want.
<ridge-meister> is there a channel for Open Office?  i have a Spreadsheet question
<techgeek40> mnemonica: are you also using a USB wireless mouse?
<alsadk> tuari i can not increase partition with it
<techgeek40> ridge-meister: What's the question - I use both open office and MS Excel
<compy> im trying to install firefox on 64 bit w/ flash and i need to do this output it to our rc file
<compy> with this /etc/pango32/pangorc
<mnemonica> No... I'm using the touchpad on my laptop
<compy> anyone know what im taking about how to do that?
<cellofellow> TallMike: to install TinyFugue, run `sudo apt-get install tf` in a terminal.
<ridge-meister> techgeek40: i need a way to total the values in a column without knowing in advance how many rows will have data
<nickrud> lag sucks
<cjones> when i logout of root by typing "exit" it says there are stoped jobs how do i find out what jobs are stoped
<gmcastil> cjones: man ps
<mnemonica> techgeek40: No, I'm using the touchpad on my laptop... It has a Vertical scroll on the sides. The mouse on the wacom tablet works perfectly. But the touchpad's scroll does work at all. It worked before I installed the graphire4 tablet.
<nickrud> cjones: type   jobs   in the terminal
<cjones> thanks
<Ububegin> can any of u guys, pass my the startup script for Apache 2.0
<cellofellow> mnemonica: check the synaptics settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and man synaptics for info.
<techgeek40> in the last column that you want info in type sum=(a1+d1) basically - you put the value in the first cell ---- highlight the last cell and type sum=  then left click on the first cell and then highlight the remaining cells you think you will use
<techgeek40> hey nickrude
<techgeek40> mnemonica: let me look
<TallMike> CellofEllow: It tells me it can't find the package.
<ridge-meister> techgeek40: appreciate the help, but that's  not what i am looking for :/
<compy> anyone know why i would get a permissions denied thing when i type this command
<compy> sudo mkdir -p /etc/pango32
<compy> sudo echo " [Pango]
<compy> &gt; ModuleFiles=/etc/pango32/pango.modules
<compy> &gt; [PangoX]
<compy> &gt; AliasFiles=/etc/pango/pangox.aliases " &gt; /etc/pango32/pangorc
<FloodBot3> compy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compy> oops sorry ^^^^^^
<techgeek40> compy type sudo su - enter then a password for root
<nickrud> Ububegin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54279/ , specific to the apache as released in ubuntu
<compy> techgeek40, i tried that
<crdlb> techgeek40: sudo -i, not sudo su
<mnemonica> techgeek40: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54280/
<el_taco> or sudo -s
<mnemonica> cellofellow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54280/
<nickrud> techgeek40: hey back (and I try hard to not be rude ;)
<ridge-meister> techgeek40: what i need is to have a value at the top of the column that is the sum of all the values in the cells below in that column....that way i can continue adding rows of new data and the sum will adjust on its own
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , Hdd =80GB ,5.19GB ext3, unlocated 1019,78 MB & 7.84MB & 2.90GB, ntfs 64.37GB, ext3 101.94MB,swap 1GB
<techgeek40> heheh sorry - I just use the sudo su - makes life a tad simpler for me - my apologies
<norv> compy: crdlb: errm, sudo not working either means a corrupt sudoers or your user isn't admin
<el_taco> alsadk how much ram do you have?
<compy> ok
<gmcastil> alsadk: pastebin the output of fdisk
<gmcastil> !pastebin > alsadk
<norv> techgeek40: su makes it a tad simpler for me, IMO it's always nice to have root available (because it's available at reboot anyway)
<techgeek40> ridge: then do sum=(a1)+(a1000)  or higher - that way as you're adding cells it will climb
<compy> no i am root in terminal and get this -bash: /etc/pango32/pangorc: Permission denied
<Cpudan80> then you are not root
<compy> root@compya:~#
<Cpudan80> There *is* no root
<techgeek40> or a1+z1000 - which ever way you're going
<compy> i seem to be
<ComputerHermit> lol
<alsadk> el_cato 192
<Cpudan80> compy: How did you log in as root?
<compy> ok im confused
<compy> i su -i
<compy> like you guys said lol
<crdlb> norv: yes I know that, I was just advising him not to recommenc 'sudo su' (which is completely evil)
<gmcastil> Cpudan80: sudo bash
<techgeek40> <---woke up confused this morning
<nickrud> compy: if you're already root, you don't need the sudo echo. And sudo echo doesn't work, anyway
<Cpudan80> gmcastil: bad!
<Cpudan80> sudo -i
<cellofellow> mnemonica: look for stuff about vscroll in the 'man synaptics' manpage.
<norv> root can get permission denied errors... just not often
<norv> if something is 000 it will be denied for root.. but changing it to 600 or such will work
<techgeek40> crdlb: yes it is - but has gotten me out of some installation messes
<jetscreamer> just change root's pw
<Ububegin> nickrud: will this work for httpd-2.0.63.tar.gz package ..tks
<jetscreamer> viola
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , is it work while using live cd
<compy> yes your right i dont need sudo but it still does not work
<nickrud> Ububegin: probably not
<compy> i have changed root password
<compy> and thats what im using
<crdlb> techgeek40: sudo -i works just as well (not that you ever really need it)
<nickrud> Ububegin: make that, certainly not
<gmcastil> alsadk: yes...run fdisk /dev/<HDD device> and the press p to print the partition table.  paste its output
<norv> crdlb: what exactly does that do? uses superuser id to log in as root?
<cellofellow> what's the diff between sudo -i, sudo -s, and sudo su? oh, and sudo bash works too.
<crdlb> norv: "interactive mode" for sudo
<gmcastil> cellofellow: man su
<techgeek40> crdlb: no arguments from me on that - just gave the quick one that I used a lot - but then I did reboot after each installing of process I was using it for
<Ububegin> nickrud: Oh.. I actually installed apache or httpd from source.. thus I am now required to add a few lines to my Apache startup script... any ideas. tks
<cellofellow> gmcastil: ah, well. I use sudo -s, and I don't know what sudo -i does.
<crdlb> cellofellow: the first is like 'su' and the second is like 'su -', the rest were never intended to be used like that
<mnemonica> cellofellow: I don't see anything like that in there.
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , from where , terminal?
<techgeek40> nickrud: long time no see, bud - how's it going for ya these days?
<gmcastil> alsadk: yes
<nickrud> Ububegin: not really. I used the packages so I didn't have to handle that stuff myself
<cellofellow> mnemonica: try VertScroll
<neald> Hey all, I'm trying to install xubuntu via a partion from another linux system.  I mounted the image, copied all the contents to a partition, set grup to boot to that drive, I get a boot, but I get an error (kernel panic) on the loading of scripts and it kills init.  Anyone know off hand what I did wrong?
<nickrud> techgeek40: good, all in all
<techgeek40> nickrud: having fun with all the democrats there today? LOL
<cellofellow> mnemonica: you can hit '/searchterm' to find stuff, and hit 'n' to go to the next match.
<nickrud> crdlb: only time I ever use sudo -i is to cd into a dir that's read only by root
<Tygir> what is v4l2?
<gmcastil> nickrud: i use it all the time
<Tygir> is that video4linux2?
<cellofellow> neald: is that a CD image you have copied to the hard drive?
<nickrud> techgeek40: politics are off topic, I'd have to kill you if I told you mine :)
<gmcastil> nickrud: but, thats because i work from the cmd line primarily
<cellofellow> Tygir: yes
<techgeek40> LOL
<techgeek40> nickrud: deal
<godlygeek> any chance that someone can point me to info on how the proc filesystem's permissions are set up?  i can't figure out why /proc/PID is owned me:me, but every file in it is root:root... :-/
<mnemonica> I used ctrl+f.... searched for both vscroll and vertscroll and Vertscroll. No results.
<neald> cellofellow yes, I copied the image, mounted it, then copied its contents to a ~750mb partition, then set grup to load that partition.
<gmcastil> godlygeek: because its not real
<mnemonica> cellofellow: I used ctrl+f.... searched for both vscroll and vertscroll and Vertscroll. No results.
<el_taco> anyone here use a board with AMD northbridge? I'm looking for a new board and wonder if there's any compatibility issues
<Tygir> cellofellow: where can i get that? synaptic doesnt have anything...
<techgeek40> I'll be afk for a few - I have to go yell at my 5 year old who won't go to sleep at 11 at night and about 100 emails I have to get out before my boss kills me
<Ububegin> nickrud: maybe i will try to script .. what i shld i name it.. and I put it in the /etc/init.d directory rite
<cellofellow> neald: ain't gonna work. That's a CD image.
<ridge-meister> techgeek40: that would help better, what you suggested, but it doesn't really scale.....is there not a way for Spreadsheet/Excel to figure out on its own which cell is the last cell with data in a column?
<nickrud> gmcastil: personally I've been using sudo as self protection long before ubuntu made it their security model. I'm in complete agreement with them
<godlygeek> gmcastil: i know it's a virtual fs...
<Ububegin> nickrud: your script i mean
<godlygeek> gmcastil: but it's info for a process that i'm running.
<godlygeek> gmcastil: and it's only one process that i'm seeing it with, not all processes...
<neald> Okay, I followed a howto from the site, I suppose it is out of date?  Can you point me to an up-to-date one?
<cellofellow> Tygir: it's not a program, really, but an API and libraries. Provides /dev/video so that userspace programs can interface with video devices.
<cellofellow> Tygir: part of the kernel in other words.
<godlygeek> gmcastil: in particular, i tested with 'slashem' and 'vim'... seems that it works as expected from vim, but not slashem...
<compy> anyone have a tutorial to install flash on 64 bit ubuntu?
<techgeek40> ridge: there is but it's a lot of scripting - and there around 1,000 web sites for that  some charge some don't - I just generally keep it easy and shoot the last cell as a high number and can add to it - because in the first cell I can change the last cell number to what I want
<compy> every tutorial i have followed has given me errors
<gmcastil> nickrud: for beginning users, yes...it definitely helps keep people from doing something loony
<norv> cellofellow: btw, I've easily installed linux by not even extracting/burning the CD image
<Tygir> cellofellow: well...how do i go about getting these libraries?
<godlygeek> perhaps the permissions on /proc/$SLASHEMPID/* are tighter because slashem has its setgid bit set?
<cellofellow> norv: I have in a VM, but never tried on a real machine.
<decipher7> compy: i installed firefox32 havent tried installing flash.... but firefox works.... flash should
<Gman99999> Anyone know how to check what modules you have loaded are?
<gmcastil> Gman99999: lsmod
<nickrud> Ububegin: that's worth a try, reading it over I don't see anything that is truly ubuntu specific off hand, except maybe the paths at the beginning
<Gman99999> more specifically what wireless driver modules?
<techgeek40> ridge: mean if I put sum=(a1)+(a1000) I can change the a1000 to a10000
<techgeek40> very easily
<compy> decipher7, tried that you have the tutorial so i can try it again or see if its a different one than i used
<gmcastil> Gman99999: lsmod
<decipher7> compy: do you hav e32 bit firefox installed?
<jwelcher> Quick Question: how can I tell if my updates are working to get to 6.06.2 if I do an "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" but I still see 6.06.1 when I look in /etc/lsb-release?
<gmcastil> Gman99999: you'll need to know what the module name is
<mnemonica> cellofellow: I used ctrl+f.... searched for both vscroll and vertscroll and Vertscroll. No results.
<cellofellow> Tygir: There are a couple of packages in the repos, as far as I know. I haven't messed with it in almost a year.
<compy> decipher7, yeah
<Gman99999> ok I will find out
<gmcastil> Gman99999: so, lspci will tell you whats on your machine
<Ububegin> nickrud: what should i name this file...  it cant be anyname right
<decipher7> compy: all the libraries too?
<techgeek40> BrB
<cellofellow> mnemonica: try just Scroll, I got tons of stuff.
<neald> norv can you help me get mine going? I want to have (x)ubuntu, currently have debian.  No CD or USB option.
<Tygir> cellofellow: what am i supposed to search for?
<nickrud> Ububegin: anything you like, yes
<compy> decipher7, yep
<cellofellow> Tygir: v4l
<ridge-meister> techgeek40: kind of sad, isn't it?  :D  i mean, crap, in python or something it might only be a couple of lines to figure out what the last line in a file with data in it is.....oh well, i'll just use your last suggestion.......didn't really want to have to do it, but at least it won't occur that frequently
<decipher7> compy: flash just doesnt work?
<nickrud> Ububegin: but apache2 seems a good name :)
<norv> neald: errm, using the image was done through a USB thumb drive, so no
<alsadk> gmcastil cellofellow , give me what i type exactly in the terminal
<Ububegin> nickrud: :S really... k... thanks again
<gmcastil> alsadk: fdisk /dev/<hard drive>
<compy> decipher7, npoe
<neald> norv should be pretty similar... or did you boot to usb?
<gmcastil> alsadk: it'll be something like hda or hdb or maybe sda if you have newer drives
<decipher7> compy: can't help ya there.  i havent tried it yet.
 * nickrud wasn't a beginner when he did the rm -rf in a root terminal by mistake ;(
<compy> decipher7, hehe thanks
<mnemonica> The only thing I'm finding is something about horizscroll. Did you even look at my xorg.conf? I gave you the pastebin link. I don't have anything about vertscroll anywhere. Maybe that's the problem.
<Gman99999> is there an easy way to remove modules?
<norv> neald: I booted from usb, which had a version of syslinux and the images
<Gman99999> or is blacklisting a better option?
<lunaphyte> hi
<alsadk> gmcastil bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<gmcastil> Gman99999: rmmod
<cellofellow> gmcastil: in gutsy all drives are sd** now.
<mnemonica> cellofellow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54280/
<nickrud> Gman99999: blacklisting is a much better idea than deleting them
<decipher7> np
<gmcastil> cellofellow: he's using the livecd...and i think cd drives are still seen as hda
<Gnine> !bug 1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<neald> norv right, I can't boot usb on mine, grr
<norv> nickrud: that's why I replaced rm with mv $* ~/.trash
<m55> is there a copy command that shows a progress indicator?
<nickrud> gmcastil, cellofellow and on my install, it's still hdX in gutsy
<m55> (terminal command)
<cellofellow> mnemonica: sorry, I can't figure this out :$
<neald> Okay, I'm just going to have to do this the hard way and follow the init chain until I see where it hangs.  I'll have it installed within a couple weeks I hope :)
<Gman99999> what if you install two modules with the same name?
<julio> How to edit PDF files?
<Gman99999> yet they are different
<Gnine> and i thought it was offtopic to talk about removing root
 * cellofellow still has hd?? drives cause he upgraded from Feisty.
<mnemonica> cellofellow: Do you use a graphire4 wacom tablet?
<techgeek40> nickrud: I am depressed - NOTHING I have tried will get my NetGear PCMCIA card working :< (heavy sigh)
<norv> nickrud: it was a little more sophisticated than that, though because you do have to be able to delete things eventually
<decipher7> compy: did you try this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+java+flash?
<gmcastil> techgeek40: is it an older one?
<cellofellow> mnemonica: no, but I do use a synaptics touchpad I had to configure.
<nickrud> norv: heh. Another decent safety net. I believe in multiple levels of preventing brain damage damaging my machine
<mnemonica> cellofellow: Could you paste and send me your xorg.conf?
<cellofellow> mnemonica: sure
<compy> decipher7, yeah didnt work
<mnemonica> cellofellow: :) Thank you.
<techgeek40> gmcastil: it's the 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card (PCMCIA) WG511 v2
<compy> ill keep on looking... thanks for the help though
<techgeek40> I even did the ndiswrapper
<nickrud> techgeek40: I know little about wireless ...
<norv> cellofellow: I've had feisty and upgraded to gutsy and the only hd?? drive was the cdrom
<gmcastil> techgeek40: that's probably the only way to make it work...and it still might not
<Gman99999> nickrud do you know how to remove two modules with the same name?
<gmcastil> techgeek40: some of the older wireless pcmcia cards just plain sucked in linux
<Tygir> cellofellow: i have the 2.6.24 kernel...does that matter?
<nickrud> Gman99999: two modules with the same name? in use at the same time?
<Gman99999> nickrud I installed two rt2570 modules one from the aircrack mainpage and one from the proper source
<alsadk> gmcastil ,Unable to open /dev/sda8
<techgeek40> gmcastil: I'm noticing - but I even read the FAQ on netgear's site - got the lastest drivers for Windows 2000/XP and followed all the helpme / readme's I could
<lunaphyte> i have a machine that is making a ton of dns queries.  how can i determine which process(es) are causing this?
<Gman99999> nickrud this could be why my wireless has not been working
<norv> Gnine: removing root? root's been "removed" by default already, right?
<cellofellow> mnemonica: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54282/
<techgeek40> nickrud; if you want to give it a shot - let me know I'll set up the laptop and do the commands to see if I can get you any info you need - I have the laptop with me tonight
<nickrud> Gman99999: myself, I'd uninstall the aircrack one with make uninstall and reboot. I'm into brute force
<gmcastil> lunaphyte: are they "whohas" queries?
<cellofellow> mnemonica: the SHMConfig bit is so I could use gsynaptics to configure.
<gmcastil> alsadk: /dev/sda
<gmcastil> alsadk: sda8 is a partition...you want the actual device
<Gman99999> nickrud ok how should I properly word that to uninstall that?
<cellofellow> Tygir: um, not sure...
<techgeek40> gmcastil: I will say this for XP/Vista - installation of drivers is not as indepth as it is in linux
<Gman99999> nickrud will that take care of both drivers?
<gmcastil> techgeek40: no one argues that linux requires the same amount of brain matter as windows
<cellofellow> techgeek40: normally you don't even /have/ to install drivers in Linux. That's what I like.
<nickrud> Gman99999: in the directory where you did the make install , do make uninstall (assuming it's a well made Makefile in there
<techgeek40> LOL
<lunaphyte> gmcastil: whohas?  i don't think so.  they're primarily queries for ptr records.
<alsadk> gmcastil  fdisk /dev/sda  Unable to open /dev/sda
<David37> hi all
 * cellofellow waves to David37 
<nickrud> alsadk: sudo fdisk -l  , you need sudo to read the device
<godlygeek> gmcastil: hm.  nevermind.  it's happening because of the setgid bit.. it only happens on an old edgy kernel, and not a new gutsy kernel... i can't imagine that anything other than the kernel could be behind the different /proc perms...
<techgeek40> gmcastil: the company I work for is asking me to get my linux running good (on my laptop that I take to work) so they can install their software with wine and sell it - but sadly - the application isn't working too well
<alsadk> nickrud thx]
<gmcastil> godlygeek: yeah, thats what i figured...i've enve worried about /proc
<David37> <---- new to ubuntu and i cant install my display drivers i have a 8800gt video card
<gmcastil> lunaphyte: try 'netstat -pv'
<danielax> David37: what have you tried?
<techgeek40> David: Nvidia?
<godlygeek> gmcastil: well, if you still had a machine running edgy, you'd be bitten by this.  heh...
<gmcastil> techgeek40: and you've never used linux before?
<David37> yes nvidia
<norv> techgeek40: apps that really use windows rarely work well in wine
<David37> correct new to linux
<techgeek40> gmcastil: I did about ten years ago - briefly - but mainly for 26 years been dos/windows guy
<norv> techgeek40: those which just end up writing half the api over again seem to work just fine
<danielax> is there something listed in System->adminstration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<gmcastil> techgeek40: yikes
<techgeek40> david: 32 or 64 bit version
<David37> no it says i dont have any restricted drivers
<gmcastil> techgeek40: i'd probably take the time that they're giving you to learn linux
<techgeek40> gmcastil: it's not been bad - I've actually enjoyed it in a lot of ways
<gmcastil> techgeek40: yeah....take every opportunity to learn new skills
<techgeek40> gmcastil: I am - trust me I am
<danielax> David37: in terminal, run lspci, and check it's listed there
<norv> techgeek40: so is it a Ubuntu problem or a Wine problem?
<danielax> David37: terminal is in Applications->accessories
<godlygeek> gmcastil: 06:06:13 up 368 days, 10:31, 17 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00 (I don't wanna dist-upgrade... heh)
<mopflite> arse
<mopflite> oops
<gmcastil>  04:11:56 up 2 days,  2:27,  3 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.09, 0.03
<gmcastil>  
<techgeek40> norv: not really sure to be honest about it - the "splash" screen comes up - some what - but then closes out
<David37> ill try that i can find terminal no prob
<warriorforgod> 22:12:12 up  5:36,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.04
<gmcastil> i had a mail server with an uptime of over 3 years
<David37> so i type run lspci ?
<gmcastil> was running redhat 7
<danielax> David37: just lspci, then hit enter
<godlygeek> gmcastil: hehe, i'm thrilled.  this machine has been up for almost 5% of my life.
<warriorforgod> Just installed a new biostar ta770 and an athlon 64 x2 5000+ Black Edition
<David37> kk
<David37> im dual booted let me try that
<warriorforgod> Runnin smooth at 3.1 Ghz.
<alsadk> gmcastil http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54284/
<David37> thanks for the info ill be back im sure :P
<norv> techgeek40: um, Ubuntu.. OR the application
<techgeek40> David37: also try http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html - I have noticed that a lot more people are having luck doing the drivers from there - but follow the readme closely - but within about 30 minutes or less you can ahve the card workign
<gmcastil> alsadk: press p to print the partition table
<norv> techgeek40: one or the other
<danielax> David37: no probs
<gmcastil> David37: i wouldn't do that
<techgeek40> norv: I can't really tell to be honest
<Gman99999> Ive got this driver rt2570-k2wrlz-1.6.1 any idea about how to un-install it?  I found the directy but now Im trying to figure out the command, I tried this so far g@unknown:~/rt2570-k2wrlz-1.6.1$ make uninstall
<norv> techgeek40: um, yes you can. you invoke applications, you start up systems
<techgeek40> I got it to install using wine - but the application just closes out (the app does - not ubuntu)
<Gman99999> Ive got this driver rt2570-k2wrlz-1.6.1 any idea about how to un-install it?  I found the directy but now Im trying to figure out the command, I tried this so far g@unknown:~/rt2570-k2wrlz-1.6.1$ make uninstall
<norv> techgeek40: okay, it's an application.. thanks
<nickrud> Gman99999: you would need sudo make uninstall (sorry about forgetting sudo)
<noodles12> i'm trying to synce my WM5 smartphone so i can upgrade to WM6. i'm at http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu but the repos for opensync shows fiesty on there. Is that safe if i have gutsy? or should i just change it to gutsy? or should i assume opensync isn't available for gutsy yet?
<danielax> techgeek40: what does the verbose options in wine tell you
<TallMike> After I get install a program, what do I have to do after? make install doesn't do much
<norv> techgeek40: and I couldn't help you with AppDB the list of working Wine apps, because yours is likely in-house
<Gman99999> nickrud this is what it says make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<techgeek40> norv: the programmers for the company are looking into it - we seem to think right now due to the applications voice processes that some of our customers use (netframe) may be responsible
<gmcastil> why do so many people want to use WINE with ubuntu?
<alsadk> gmcastil  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54285/
<danielax> (i'd tell you what they are but it's been a while since I've used wine)
<gmcastil> Gman99999: then the Makefile doesn't have an uninstall option
<techgeek40> danielax: Nto sure - never looked because I didn't think aobut it - but also because I wouldn't know how to get that information
<norv> techgeek40: pastebin the output as well, and no, customers can't be responsible for the code unless it's open source
<usacomputertec> HELP
<nickrud> Gman99999: then it's not a well made Makefile. You'll have to find the module in /lib/modules/$(uname -r) , figure out which is the one you installed, and delete it by hand
<usacomputertec> I can't edit my GRUB
<gmcastil> alsadk: uh...well, you're kinda screwed dude
<danielax> techgeek40: i know it's an environment flag, or at least it was
<seacat> usacomputertec, Then try editing menu.lst
<danielax> usacomputertec: have you tried editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<alsadk> gmcastil ??? explain
<techgeek40> novr: No, I mean - we have a lot customers that use our software for voice (voice recognition) which uses an app called speechgate - SDK - and that links to viavoice or dragon -
<usacomputertec> I went here http://www.gnome-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=merlwiz79&action=contents but I can't compile the source code
<gmcastil> alsadk: i'd try copying your stuff to an external hard drive or something, then reformat and reinstall
<bulmer> usacomputertec-> are you  root when editing?
<usacomputertec> yes
<Gnine> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seacat> usacomputertec, What is your problem?
<usacomputertec> I want to edit the graphics
<deahtihs> i got compiz and enabled desktop cube but i dont know how to get it working
<alsadk> gmcastil i there wrong ?
<seacat> usacomputertec, The splash screen?
<techgeek40> danielax: I can fire up the laptop and if you want - give me some insight to what I should look for or commands I can type to get the information and I'll paste it for ya if you want
<usacomputertec> no
<usacomputertec> seact I can edit the spash screen
<usacomputertec> it's the graphics on the first screen
<usacomputertec> the GRUB menu
<nemilar> Does anyone know the name of the command, that shows you the codes for the keys and mouse buttons?  you press a button and it generates the info...
<deahtihs> i got compiz, enabled the cube thing but i dontk now how to get it working. is there any way i can see the buttons that do what, like rotate etc. i got the rotation thing enabled too
<nickrud> usacomputertec:   You used   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst as your main user?
<norv> techgeek40: well, does the app fail to run on Windows without speechgate/viavoice/dragon installed?
<danielax> techgeek40: (you're the wine guy,right? - I loose track :) - umm - let me check on the wine web site
<techgeek40> LOL might even be a chance to see if nickrud would be very very nice and help me with the PCMCIA issue - he's pretty good so I have the utmost confidence he could get me on the right track (is kissing butt allowed in here? LOL)
<Gman99999> nickrud Ive got a list of directories which one would hold the driver I seek?  madwifi?
<techgeek40> norv: nope - it can run without
<alsadk> gmcastil i there something wrong?
<norv> danielax: errm, it's not an app you can just get, so it wouldn't be on appdb
<techgeek40> danielax: LOL I have NO idea about wine - I just read and read and read
<danielax> deahtihs: run the GL Desktop program in System->Pref..s->GL Desktop
<norv> danielax: or it's very unlikely to be, at first I thought it was inhouse now i'm not sure
<norv> techgeek40: okay, then the problem is not that
<nickrud> Gman99999: no clue, really. you could try   find /lib -iname rt2570
<techgeek40> norv: but the settings I have (for want of a better word) is used for testing for both - since I support/do speech writting with a lot of our customers
<seacat> usacomputertec, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/#1.1
<danielax> norv: techgeek40: Im just looking for the flags to get it to be really really verbose
<norv> techgeek40: well, unset the requirement that speech recognition be used first, to rule that out
<nickrud> techgeek40: two problems there: I've never used pcmcia , and my wireles Works for Me™ :)
<techgeek40> norv: I wouldn't say that - only for the fact that the settings I have right now would be for netframe that is calling for it - but I never did just create a new user and go that rough (duh me)
<chuckf> has anyone else gotten any spam from ourbuntu.com?
<techgeek40> let me fire it up
<usacomputertec> seacat
<techgeek40> Nickrud: please - i love you for long long time (LOL - j/k)
<Gman99999> nickrud is there a way to make a better uninstall for the make file?
<usacomputertec> I edited that file
<techgeek40> brb - let me get my lapt top going (gotta log off here to use the internet because my #(&#*(& nick won't work GRRRRR)
<usacomputertec> but it didn't change the picture file
<Gman99999> nickrud Ive got the make file open right now lol
<usacomputertec> how do I do that?
<techgeek40> BrB
<decipher7> IndyGunFreak: Good to see you again
<IndyGunFreak> likewise...
<nickrud> Gman99999: not without already knowing where it was installed :)  The make file will tell you where it got installed, but I'm not good at reading them
<mon^rch> hello... how can I get a program to always start maximized?
<Gman99999> nickrud I guess Im proabbly looking at wiping ubuntu and re-installing from scratch
<danielax> try WINEDEBUG=+all,-relay wine program_name
<decipher7> indygunfreak: I reinstalled Ubuntu, this time i went with amd64 and worked out some kinks with firefox and usplash
<norv> mon^rch: I think only devilspie or the app's own remembered settings (if it has any) can do that
<IndyGunFreak> decipher7: well, thats good...
<decipher7> indygunfreak: i'm flyin' high now
<mon^rch> ty norv
<seacat> Gman99999, What is your problem?
<Gman99999> seacat IVe got two modules installed witht he same name for the same device one of which I dont want installed anymore
<Gman99999> seacat both of which are rt2570
<alsadk> gmcastil thx
<Gman99999> seacat I found the module in lib/modules/ its in the extra directory
<seacat> Gman99999, That's not much of a problem.
<Gman99999> seacat I checked the make file and it said its installed in that directory
<nickrud> Gman99999:   do the find command I gave you earlier, you should get two files back. One of those is the new one. ls -l  each, the newer is most likely the new one. If you can't tell, delete both and do sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) (will reinstall the ubuntu module)
<usacomputertec> woops
<seacat> Gman99999, Not worthy of needing to reinstall
<usacomputertec> looks like I opened that link in the wrong system
<chrisov> greetings
<Gman99999> nickrud that command didnt work but I found the module in extras
<nickrud> Gman99999: then sudo rm <file>  in extras, if you're sure
<Gman99999> nickrud its called rt2570.ko
<chrisov> who can help me with nvidia 8600m GS drivers?
<techgeek40> Back
<seacat> Gman99999, What command did  nickrud   give you?
<techgeek40> you may now scream in terror (hhehehe)
 * danielax screams
<techgeek40> danielax: I do that every morning I have to look at myself in the mirror
<nickrud> seacat: find /lib -iname rt2570
<Gman99999> seacat he gave me  find /lib -iname rt2570
<techgeek40> okay - any luck with the verbose ???
<Gman99999> seacat when we were trying to find the modules
<nickrud> doh
<seacat> Gman99999, Yea, or:  sudo updatedb ; locate rt2570
<techgeek40> nickrud: what's the best way to see if gutsy is even seeing my nick card?
<nickrud> Gman99999: doh. 'rt2540*' should have been the last one, brain damage on my part
<danielax> techgeek40: so what does the last few lines of WINEDEBUG=+all,-relay wine program_name say?
<techqbert> screw transmission, we should make deluge official.  posters on ubuntu forums even wrote the software.  its brilliant.
<gmcastil> hmmm...the man page for dpkg sucks
<seacat> Gman99999, Is the module actually loading?    See:  lsmod |grep rt2570
<nickrud> techgeek40: I'm not even sure where pcmcia cards show up.
<norv> nickrud: techgeek40: lspci
<techgeek40> danielax: ahhhh - not sure I could even find that
<danielax> gmcastil: maybe that because you're supposed to use apt-get or aptitude
<danielax> techgeek40: ? you're the guy with the wine question, righ?
<David37> i typed in terminal lspci it had vga comp. contr. unknown device 0611 (rev a 2)
<gmcastil> danielax: yeah...god forbid i actually use the programs on my system
 * nickrud needs to get a pcmcia card, just for kicks someday
<danielax> David37: hmm
<techgeek40> yeap
<compy> if i have a folder named DVD Decrypter/  with the space between the two words... how do i access it in the terminal....
<techgeek40> norv: one sec
<techgeek40> danielax: let me look
<compy> it wont let me tab to complete it because there are multiple items
<techgeek40> I'll see if I can find
<techgeek40> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmcastil> danielax: besides....apt-get won't tell you what packages own a file
<Alyxander> or really stupid question, How do i get the windows that are not in focus to become transparent?
<Gman99999> seacat ok I tired the command and nothing happened
<nickrud> David37, danielax the 8800gt isn't supported by the nvidia drivers in ubuntu I don't think.
<danielax> David37: you can try to configure it as a vesa or vga card
<danielax> David37: although you won't get any acelleration
<David37> anyone have a link to a step by step nvidia display driver for an 8800gt?
<techgeek40> norv: here you go
<techgeek40> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54286/
<danielax> gmcastil: umm - apt-cache?
<gmcastil> David37: the nvidia instructions are pretty good...and i'm sure there are a ton of faqs
<Gman99999> seacat i got a long list when used the locate rt2570
<gmcastil> danielax: dpkg -S <filename> is different
<danielax> techgeek40: I have exactly the same pcmcia ethernet card
<techgeek40> danielax: i'm not finding a winedebug file anywhere
<nickrud> Gman99999: locate rt2570 | grep /lib/modules , that will skip all the stuff in the directory you compiled it in
<zachalink> how do I connect to a leopard mac using samba???
<techgeek40> danielax: and your's is working
<zachalink> my dad can connect to mine but I can't figure out how to connect to his imac
<norv> techgeek40: okay, it detects the ethernet controller and the broadcom wireless
<gmcastil> danielax: i think you're referring to apt-file
<seacat> Gman99999,  locate rt2570 |grep lib
<techgeek40> norv: but ----???
<Gman99999> nickrud this seems to be the only place its installed /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/rt2570.ko
<tamnguyen> hi
<Gman99999> seacat this is the only place its installed /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/rt2570.ko
<tamnguyen> antbody here?
<zachalink> so... how do I?
<nickrud> Gman99999: if that's the only one, that's the one to delete then.
<Gman99999> nickrud ok so what command would i type in to delete it?
<tamnguyen> something wrong here
<nickrud> norv: 03:xx.x implies pcmcia ?
<tamnguyen> can i help me
<nickrud> Gman99999: sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/rt2570.ko
<seacat> Gman99999, sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/rt2570.ko
<zachalink> after you're done helping him, can you help me nickrud?
<norv> nickrud: I don't know, but it really doesn't matter, does it?
<danielax_> dodgy net connection *grr*
<nickrud> norv: no, but someday I may see that, would be nice to know for next time
<techgeek40> HOLY COW: I type  WINEDEBUG=+all,-relay ecl.exe and the terminal window looked like it was receiving stuff from mars
<Gman99999> nickrud ok its done
<russ> tamnguyen by all means!
<nickrud> zachalink: possibly
<Gman99999> seacat ok its done
<zachalink> =)
<norv> nickrud: it's probably system dependent, may be true for all
<Gman99999> seacat do you know a good guide to installing a proper rt2570 driver?
<danielax_> techgeek40: yeah. it does that
<Gman99999> nickrud do you know a good guide to installing a proper rt2570 driver?
<danielax_> can you pastebin it?
<nickrud> zachalink: I'm batting only so so tonight and have a shallow but narrow knowledge base I work from :)
<nickrud> Gman99999: no, sorry
<techgeek40> danielax: where would I find the debug report?
<Carbonflux> did the signal from mars seem intelligent techgeek40 ? ;)
<seacat> Gman99999, Not really, would just need to search for one.  But first off, is that the correct module?
<norv> techgeek40: the only way to get your networking is use ndiswrapper, it appears, because they only have a windows driver for it
<techgeek40> Carbonflux: yeap - i think I understood some of it too :>
<danielax_> techgeek40: the signal from mars was the debug report
<Carbonflux> :)
<techgeek40> LOL
<danielax_> techgeek40: I'm using the same card on ndiswrapper atm :)
<russ> yeah techgeek40, how can you be sure it's not from uranus?
<techgeek40> danielax: where would I find the debug report that the  WINEDEBUG=+all,-relay wine program_name spit out?
<Alyxander> or really stupid question, How do i get the windows that are not in focus to become transparent?
<techgeek40> russ: i can't
<Gman99999> seacat well Ive got a linksys wusb54g v4 and it says its chipset is an rt2570
<techgeek40> danielax: how'd you get it working?
<Carbonflux> focus trail plugin in compiz-fusion Alyxander
<techgeek40> <--would love for his nic card to work -
<gmcastil> Settings > Window Manager Tweaks
<Gman99999> seacat when i loaded ubuntu it preinstalled rt2500 but that didnt work
<danielax_> techgeek40: to save the report, run WINEDEBUG....blah 2>&1 > debugreport
<Alyxander> thank you Carbonflux
<gmcastil> Alyxander: Setttings > Window manage Tweaks
<nickrud> Gman99999: but this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<lee_> hey nikrud, just wanted to say hi
<Carbonflux> ah or that
<seacat> Gman99999, Are you on a fully updated Ubuntu 7.10 system.
<nickrud> zachalink: what's up?
<nickrud> lee_: hi.
<gmcastil> Alyxander: you'll need to click the Compositor tab and then enable transparencies
<VoiceOfApollo> hello
<nickrud> lee_: things working well then, eh?
<Gman99999> seacat yes
<seacat> Gman99999, You did all updates?
<lee_> been a while, i can't use ubuntu, but i havnt fergotton the ones that helped me lol
<Gman99999> seacat I installed it from a gutsy cd a few months ago
<gmcastil> Alyxander: you also have to have hardware acceleration too
<Gman99999> seacat yes all of them
<lee_> I updated ubuntu and it broke
<zachalink> well I would like to connect to a leopard imac using ubuntu 7.10
<zachalink> and samba
<lee_> so i went to another distro
<zachalink> the problem is, the mac can connect to me, but not vice versa
<seacat> Gman99999,  You installed what from Gusty CD?
<techgeek40> danielax: and when it's done - where does the "file" for the bugreport get saved? so I can paste it
<danielax_> techgeek40: you can install the ndiswrapper driver it with from the terminal - you need the original windows driver cd
<Gman99999> seacat ubuntu?
<lee_> nickrud hehee I een learning alot
<techgeek40> danielax: did that - ndiswrapper -
<oxeimon> so, I've got a t61p thinkpad, running gutsy, and for some reason suspend *sometimes* doesn't work. Any ideas?
<nickrud> zachalink: ah, one of those things I don't know much about at all, samba is
<norv> zachalink: okay, so your server is set up properly, that's good
<techgeek40> I get the msg that the inf file has already been installed
<danielax_> lee_: can you be more descriptive than "it broke"?
<zachalink> ya, I'm just having problems c onnecting with the mac
<norv> zachalink: is the mac running a samba server?
<nickrud> lee_: cool, any distro is better than no distro
<lee_> let see, I down loaded  the up grade  and was left with a screen taht had nothing on it
<zachalink> I thought mac runs it by default. any idea on how to configure it on mac?
<apparle> Actually I am a kubuntu user but right now I am installing a Gnome software so I thought I would ask here. 'libbonobo2-common' and 'libbonobo2-0' both depend on each other what should I do ??
<seacat> Gman99999, Is this a USB device?
<Gman99999> seacat yes it is
<danielax_> techgeek40: debugreport
<lee_> with something of an error message by the baoat load saying failed to fetch
<nickrud> apparle: install them both with the same apt-get command
<lee_> also found out that my intell chip was considered proietary
<gmcastil> apparle: let the package manager sort out the dependencies fo ryou
<seacat> Gman99999, Tell me again what the make and model is?  Linksys?
<techgeek40> danielax: okay - remember --- i don't have all the brains here today (LONG day with VERRY brain damaged customeers) do I type debugreport or is it a log file some where? if a file - where????? or how do I get to it?
<Gibb> I just got xubuntu installed - how do I get the cool toolbar that ubuntu has? xubuntu is just like a desktop with some icons on it
<danielax_> techgeek40: ndiswrapper -i /your/driver/here?
<Gman99999> seacat linksys wusb54g version 4
<techgeek40> danielax: did that - (ndiswrapper
<norv> zachalink: might want to ask on #macosx, I don't really know how
<danielax_> techgeek40: it's in the directory you ran the program from, it's a plan text file
<regulate> my media keys stopped working , what gives?
<danielax_> techgeek40: what did ndiswrapper say?
<apparle> nickrud: and gmcastil: I donot have net at home and hence I download packages on an XP box and take them home through pendrive?? Now what should I do
<Gman99999> seacat Ive tried it on ndiswrapper but it wont join networks that are encrypted
<Gman99999> seacat im guessing its got a bad ndiswrapper driver
<techgeek40> that it was already installed - tried both xp and 2000 inf files
<norv> Gibb: xubuntu is also supposed to have a toolbar and doesn't look any different, that is the default desktop Xfce
<nickrud> apparle: put all the packages you downloaded into one directory with nothing else in it, then   sudo dpkg -i *
<oxeimon> so I'm running gutsy on my t61p, and even after editing my /etc/acpi-support, I still can't get suspend to work all the time. Sometimes it resumes correctly, but other times I just get a blank screen. Any ideas?
<gmcastil> apparle: uh.......read the man pages and figure out the right options for apt-get to tell you what packages need to be installed
<danielax_> techgeek40: ah. well i dunno then :(
<seacat> Gman99999, Yes, ok.  I plugged one into my Laptop last month and it worked fine.  A friend of mine had it at our local LUG.  It worked just fine. I did not download anything, It just worked.
<gmcastil> apparle: or...take your box to work or something
<techgeek40> danielax: no debug report in there :<
<Tensop> hmm, come across an interesting issue with ALSA + hda-intel
<danielax_> hmm
<norv> Gman99999: lots of ndiswrappered driveres have no ability to handle encryption, some can't do WAP, some can't even do WEP
<Tensop> ive compiled the 1.0.16rc2 into alpha3 using snapshots of the latest libs+utils off the suse FTP
<nickrud> apparle: and for the future, look into  apt-zip , it's designed to help with that
<Tensop> firing up alsasound reports no soundcard detected, but sound is working
<Gman99999> seacat ok I plugged it in too and well it didnt work I dont know why
<nickrud> !hardy | Tensop
<ubotu> Tensop: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Gman99999> seacat no wait it did work my bad
<seacat> Gman99999, And a week later, I installed drivers for it on another friend's Slackware Laptop and that one worked ok too.
<Gibb> norv: uh oh. I dont have the toolbar - is there a trick to accessing it?
<Gman99999> seacat but then I loaded the other driver stopped working
<Tensop> hehe, the issue would still apply to gutsy gibon release ;)
<Gman99999> seacat how do i get the original driver for it to work again?
<danielax_> techgeek40: so from the terminal, you ran wine, then type ls
<seacat> Gman99999, Well, don't load another driver when it's already working...
<apparle> nickrud: This is a differentt query. I f I have 2 packages with 1 depending on other in a folder and I use 'sudo dpkg -i *' will the dependencies get resolved
<norv> Gibb: can you start terminal?
<danielax_> techgeek40: you should see debugreport listed
<seacat> Gman99999, sudo apt-get install rt2570
<techgeek40> danielax: mmm no - I used the "explorer" window and just went to the folder that the exe is in and doubled clicked
<danielax_> ah.
<techgeek40> <---bows head - that's the wrong way to do it, ain't it :<
<danielax_> well you won't get a debug report that way
<seacat> Gman99999, Or   sudo apt-get install rt2570*
<Gibb> norv: I only have icons on the desktop and nothing else - my two hdds, a floppy, the trash can, file system, examples, and install
<gmcastil> techgeek40: there are more things than i can count wrong with that
<danielax_> ok, so go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<norv> apparle: dpkg has about as much dependency resolution as pkg_add in slackware/etc
<techgeek40> gmcastil: me too
<gmcastil> :)
<nickrud> apparle: yes, dpkg will handle that fine. The * matches all files in that directory. If you have other ones, you can do  sudo dpkg -i  <deb1> <deb2>  by name
<techgeek40> terminal open
<danielax_> ok.
<norv> nickrud: apparle: sorry, thought it couldn't
<Gman99999> seacat yea I shouldnt mess with those, Ive loaded those before too
<danielax_> now, type cd path/to/where/your/program/is
<norv> last thing I installed failed due to missing dependencies even though it was in aptitude.. that's a bit different
<zachalink> norv: yes, it's running on a samba server
<Gman99999> seacat I'll try the original driver and see if things work
<apparle> norv: I am new to linux and don't know anything about Slackware
<ePax> I'm getting message in Vbox that usb device is not found or not installed on this system. Do i need to add my account to some group or? i'm allready in vbousers group. I read that i might have to create on group called usbusers or something?
<nickrud> norv: yeah, a bit different. I'm impressed that apparle got all the dependencies first try :)
<Tygir> does anyone know why i would get a X Window system error on cheese?
<norv> zachalink: any particular error message when you try to connect?
<apparle> nickrud: I cannot use apt-zip as the other box has WinXP on it.
<gmcastil> can someone explain how apt-get manages GPG keys for different repositories?
<zachalink> well, no, but the thing is: the mac network doesn't show up in "Networks"
<Tygir> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<danielax_> techgeek40: how's that going?
<Tygir>   (Details: serial 41 error_code 11 request_code 140 minor_code 19)
<zachalink> *"Network"
<techgeek40> I'm there
<seacat> Tygir, Not sure, but most of the errors I get just show up on the screen.
<ePax> orka
<zachalink> Only what's called a "Windows Network".
<apparle> nickrud: I get all the dependencies as I have made a list of what all is installed on my pc and compare it while downloading dependencies
<danielax_> techgeek40: so if you type ls<enter>, do you see your program listed?
<yanger> egads! i have a partition in jfs format, somehow it crashed just a moment ago, and now all my files are missing.. did a fsck and now i have files in lost+found ... is there an order to how they are thrown into the lost and found?
<gmcastil> apparle: wow...thats crazy
<techgeek40> danielax: wwell, I do dir - but yes - I see the program(s)
<norv> Gibb: very likely xfce4 stuff just outright didn't install, or there was something wrong during installation. can't suggest reinstalling really, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was more critical stuff missing
<danielax_> ok
<danielax_> so now type the WINEDEBUG cmd above, and hit enter
<nickrud> apparle: apt-zip creates a script that uses wget to download the files; easily translated to a msdos script
<techgeek40> <---did as danielax asked - did ls (I know that one too - but dir is old hate holdover :>)
<Tygir> seacat: the program genius!
<seacat> Gman99999, Did you ever check to see if that driver was being loaded in the first place?  lsmod |grep rt2570
<zachalink> norv: I have a problem with the mac network showing up in "Network", no error messages though.
<Gibb> norv: its booting off the cd if that makes any difference
<techgeek40> zachalink: you got bootcamp running?
<zachalink> norv:  Is there a way to manually connect to the mac network?
<norv> Gibb: oh, slightly better but I wouldn't do an install off of that cd..
<apparle> gmcastil: When all odds are against you, then to get things done you have to becomne crazy
<zachalink> techgeek40: No, they're two seperate computers running.
<Gibb> oh no. it was my last blank
<zachalink> One is a linux box and one is an iMac.
<techgeek40> zachalink: otay - :>
<vecna> hi how do I report a Bug with BOINC on Hardy Heron?
<russ> Is anyone aware of a linux program that can convert an mp3 to apple aac format?
<Gman99999> seacat that command does nothing
<norv> zachalink: you can try connecting with smbclient, if you know the mac's ip address
<apparle> nickrud: Could you come oftopic and please explain it in more detail as I am new user
<nickrud> vecna: bugs.launchpad.net . You should discuss it on #ubuntu+1 first though
<seacat> Gman99999, Then the module was not loading and that is the problem.
<danielax_> techgeek40: so after you run wine (through command line, like i said), you can type gedit debugreport &<enter>,
<nickrud> apparle: it's been a few years since I used it, but sure
<zachalink> norv: And how exactly would I do that?
<Gman99999> seacat hmmmm I know the rt2500usb module was loading
<danielax_> russ: yess, iTunes. Oh sorry, did you want linux software? sorry :)
<hsystemxX> .
<seacat> Gman99999,  sudo insmod rt2570
<Gman99999> seacat which did bother me
<Gman99999> seacat I got this for an output insmod: can't read 'rt2570': No such file or directory
<seacat> Gman99999, or:  sudo modprobe rt2570
<russ> danielax_ yeah, some free software to convert to a non-free format - maybe an oxymoron
<techgeek40> danielax: did I miss something - I'm not even sure how run the ecl.exe (that' the program) via a termial for wine - I'm suppose to run that or the WINEDEBUG stuff first?
<VoiceOfApollo> is there a common reason that I wouldn't be able to chat on other networks?
<seacat> Gman99999, You deleted the object file?
<Gman99999> seacat says it cant find the module
<danielax_> russ: yeah - just joking with you
<Gman99999> seacat yes its the bad one we uninstalled remeber?
<Flughafen> can anyone recommend an mp3 player that supports .ogg?
<russ> danielax_ i understand iTunes will run using wine though
<nemilar> Flughafen: they pretty much all do
<seacat> Gman99999, You deleted rt2570 ?
<wims> how do i change compiz theme ?
<seacat> Gman99999, You deleted rt2570.k0 ?
<nemilar> Flughafen: as long as you have the libraries instealled
<VoiceOfApollo> mp3 player for linux?
<Flughafen> nemilar, ipod doesnt
<seacat> Gman99999, You deleted rt2570.ko ?
<Gman99999> seacat yes that's the one
<danielax_> techgeek40: umm - so at terminal, type WINEDEBUG=+all,-relay wine <program_name> 2>&1 > debugreport<enter>
<hsystemxX> .ogg?  XMMS.  sudo apt-get install xmms
<nemilar> Flughafen: oh, sorry - I thought you meant software, haha
<danielax_> russ: try to avoid that :)
<Flughafen> haha, sorry, i mean portable mp3 player
<apparle> nickrud: Please explain it as I am becoming crazy doing all this >>[ATI graphic card], [sound card not working with ALSA], [lastly its very difficult to install simple softwares
<seacat> That is why it's not loading, or trying to load, because you have deleted it.
<russ> danielax_ my feelings exactly
<crdlb> wims: compiz itself doesn't have any themes, it has decorators which have their own theming support
<wims> !compiz < wims
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz < wims - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zachalink> norv: can you tell me how to use that smbclient?
<nemilar> Flughafen: you can find a list of them on the web
<Gman99999> seacat Ive got the good one to re-install if i want to
<wims> !compiz | wims
<nemilar> Flughafen: cross-reference that with reviews on cnet or somewhere
<norv> zachalink: looking up the man page as I no longer ever touch samba
<techgeek40> it's running it's geekspeak LOL
<Flughafen> nemilar, im reading some reviews but im just seeing if anyone here uses a non apple one that supports .ogg
<seacat> Gman99999, Ok, so install it and it should load up and work for you.
<crdlb> wims: if you're using gtk-windoew-decorator, then it uses your metacity theme; if you use emerald, then it uses the emerald theme
<danielax_> wims: you can also do /msg ubotu compiz
<nickrud> apparle: the bottom line for ubuntu is you really need internet for it to be useful
<xGeek> huh
<cbquick> If i have basic quetions about linux and c programming where should i go?
<gmcastil> apt-key
<apparle> nickrud: But i want to make it usable without internet
<gmcastil> ...
<nickrud> cbquick: #linux and ##c
<gmcastil> apparle: you can't - go home - go to sleep
<danielax_> cbquick: possibly google too
<Gman99999> seacat ok, its funny though that even when i did load it, that module would never load at startup, this other module called rt2500usb would load up and when i tried to unload it it would freeze and cause all sorts of problems
<hsystemxX> Flughafen, recommend you to buy an ipod, and install in the ipod "iPOD Linux" "http://ipodlinux.org/"
<nickrud> apparle: get it to the net, install the stuff you want, then disconnect
<wweasel> I'm having trouble with my rsync include/exclude statements. Any rsync guru who can spare a minute to help me figure out why I'm not managing to exclude a folder and include one of its subfolders?
<danielax_> apparle: you can use it, you just have a hard time installing new programs
<cbquick> thanks, tried google
<Carbonflux> has anyone here used wine from a XP ( NTFS ) partition ?
<Flughafen> hsystemxX, ive had many ipods and i kinda wanna try something different for a while
<danielax_> cbquick: than nickrud's advice :)
<Gman99999> seacat I could never get rid of this rt2500usb module
<norv> zachalink: okay, smbclient //SERVER/share
<russ> cbquick an oldie but goodie book is "the unix programming environment" by kernighan and pike
<hsystemxX> or try ROCKBOX on those ipod (Y)
<norv> zachalink: where SERVER is the mac's NETBios name and share is the shared dir
<seacat> Gman99999, Well, I wonder what was causing your computer to freeze ....?
<Gman99999> seacat trying to rmmod the rt2500 one
<nickrud> russ: kernigan and richie , I learned from the first edition :)
<Flughafen> hsystemxX, ive tried rockbox, and liked it
<apparle> nickrud: Immpossible as it is a not a laptop and moreover I don't have enough permissions at home  to move the box as I am young (17)
<danielax_> Carbonflux: I've tried to compile it off an XP partiton - it doesn't work (symlinks)
<Gman99999> seacat my network manager likes to freeze alot
<zachalink> where do I type that in? terminal?
<norv> zachalink: btw, can you access any other systems via samba through your Ubuntu box?
<Flughafen> hsystemxX, a few days after installing it my ipod died though
<cbquick> thank you all
<Gman99999> seacat and has been very buggy
<Flughafen> so i dont think im gonna mess with the firmware this time
<zachalink> not sure, the mac is the oly other system
<zachalink> *only
<russ> nikrud kernighan is a coauthor of many interesting books I had K&R too
<nickrud> apparle: then you're kinda stuck, really. Linux is fundamentally a networked os
<gmcastil> K&R...yeah...kinda important
<seacat> Gman99999, What is your kernel version?     uname -a
<techgeek40> daniellax: well, the terminal window goes batty - but hangs at the end - I have to type exit but it doesn't save the report
<danielax_> techgeek40: how's it going?
<zachalink> norv: but do I type that in terminal?
<norv> zachalink: yes
<apparle> gmcastil: If you can't help at least donot discourage people  ;)
<Gman99999> seacat Linux unknown 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<norv> zachalink: and the linux server can be thought of as another system... if THAT doesn't appear locally something's really up
<danielax_> can you just copy-paste the stuff on terminal to pastebin?
<gmcastil> apparle: you're asking for something that isn't practical
<gmcastil> apparle: not being discouraging...just stating the obvious truth
<zachalink> what does the mac's netbios name mean? the ip address?
<techgeek40> yeah - the last dozen or so lines - but I'll get ya what I can - maybe the "end" section will show you what you need
<gmcastil> apparle: get a job and a network connection
<nickrud> apparle: I do know what you're talking about, I lived at the bottom of a 3k pipe for over a year, it was excruciating even with that
<danielax_> apparle: it also depends on what you want to do. if you just want to do default stuff, you can just install off the cd without updates
<nickrud> gmcastil: ohhh, that was harsh
<techgeek40> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<danielax_> apparle: on a 56k modem, that was what Idid
<gmcastil> nickrud: i'm a little buzzed...and a lot tired of noob questions :) sorry
<danielax_> techgeek40: sounds good :)
<norv> zachalink: it could be the ip address, and I think that IP address will invariably work. Whatever is the case, if the systems aren't on the same subnet... well that's ruled out
<nickrud> gmcastil: true, but harsh more correctly
<techgeek40> danielax: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54287/
<nickrud> 'true but harsh' that is
<kaz1nsky> my monitor loses signal after being in tty1-6 for a little bit, and then i cant switch back to tty7 any ideas?
<apparle> gmcastil: I am practically using it for 6 months and will keep using it whatever may be the odds. Because the other option is Windows and it s***s
<gmcastil> nickrud: i know....
<wweasel> Can someone who understands rsync exclude/include statements help me fix the fact that this does not work (I think you'll see my intent):  --exclude="/media/*/" --include="/media/data"
<gmcastil> wweasel: man rsync
<gmcastil> for god's sakes people use the freaking man pages!!!
<nickrud> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<wweasel> gmcastil: I've read the relevant man page. It's more helpful than you, but not helpful enouhg.
<WGGMk> curious as to what jfgi is
<danielax_> techgeek40: hmm. not sure - I can see it's crashing though :|
<danielax_> WGGMk: just f google it
<wweasel> WGGMk: just f***** google it
<hsystemxX> haha nice answer wweasel
<danielax_> now you know :)
<WGGMk> thnx, havent seen that one
<danielax_> techgeek40: does it use stuff like COM objects?
<edju> Installed amd64 kubuntu.  Anything special to install firefox?
<wweasel> So does anyone here know how to exclude a folder and include one of its subfolders in rsync?
<hsystemxX> erm edju, have you tried sudo apt-get install firefox
<hsystemxX> ?
<nickrud> gmcastil: lol, take a break, spend some time on #debian and come back to the gentler side :)
<norv> edju: make sure to get the 32-bit firefox if you care about flash and such plugins working
<apparle> gmcastil: It seems that kubuntu people are more helping bye
<techgeek40> danielax: yea - it uses comports and usb ports
<danielax_> techgeek40: ah
<techgeek40> BUT they are not brought into play unless the customer starts what we call a real time session for the writers
<wweasel> apparle: Anyone is more helpful than gmcastil at the moment. Take my word for it, jerks like him are fairly rare on this channel. You generally find some pretty helpful people.
<edju> norv, Thanks, that's what I needed to know.
<norv> gmcastil: it's surprising Kubuntu actually works out of the box more often.. at least for every system I've tried it on
<samad> hello all, i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 running an ATI Radeon x600 with the Proprietary fglrx driver.  When I go into appearances -> visual effects and choose anything but 'none' and an error tells me that "The Composite Extension is not available"  anyone have any ideas how i can fix that?
<techgeek40> Otherwise the comports just sit there wihtout being called
<danielax_> might i suggest trying an alternative to wine.
<apparle> nickrud: I am extremely thankful for your help. I will look into apt-zip thing. Thanks
<apparle> wweasel:  :D
<norv> danielax_: there isn't one except for true virtualization and actually running windows inside
<techgeek40> danielax: here is what the software is for - you know the people that sit with their little writers in court - taking down what the lawyers, judges and witnesses say?
<kaz1nsky> anyone know why my monitor loses its signal in tty1-6?
<WGGMk> Im haveing trouble starting DansGuardian on my server (Gutsy amd64).. when using "sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian start" it just hangs forever.. Another question, a .pid file? is this process id? if so, does this only exist when its running
<apparle> Anybody knows a GUI frontend for Mencoder
<danielax_> techgeek40: hmm
<norv> techgeek40: court reporters, yes
<danielax_> techgeek40: there's a vertical market for you
<danielax_> techgeek40: if it's commercial, codeweavers might be the best bet
<nickrud> apparle: wweasel gmcastil has been very helpful to many already. Everyone has their bad moments
<danielax_> techgeek40: it's way way beyond my expertese :)
<danielax_> norv: yeah - you're right
<gmcastil> nickrud: thanks....i'm drunk right now
<norv> danielax_: aren't codeweavers and cedega just forks of the old BSD Wine?
<apparle> nickrud: We are joking
<techgeek40> Okay - the software takes what they write (which is phonetics - like fplt would mean a period) and would translate that into english words - now the "real time" is ONLY used if a write is connected and writing - other wise the ports are NEVER brought into play
<Carbonflux> Has anyone tried running Wine off a XP drive in 7.10? with NTFS write working etc.
<wweasel> nickrud: Alright, that's fair. Still...well, i was about to say that he must be drunk jokingly, but apparently he is :P
<lufis> I'm trying to set up sshd on ubuntu to serve putty on windows on a remote box. Can someone walk me thru creating crypto keys, etc.?
<techgeek40> yeah we get a TON asking if linux would be best to use - and my view -  yes - it's FAR more stable than windows
<nickrud> gmcastil: been there, done that, been embarrassed. Took a year off. Don't do the same :)
<gmcastil> and...u'll ignore the mena things someone said earlier...i've had 1/2 a bottle of wine in the past hour
<apparle> gmcastil: I am joking don't take it seriously. I know you people are helpful
<danielax_> norv: codewavers does commercial support/development for wine. It seems to get code integrated into the main wine frequently
<techgeek40> Carbon: I did - not a pretty site lol
<danielax_> anyway, all, I'm off to eat lunch
<groovingsoul>  ¿anyone knows what to do on singularity:endgame? they allways catch me, even if i destroy my servers, stop researching, or even if i dont build anything
<wweasel> oh god...my only issue with rsync include/exclude was order of statements.
<danielax_> at 10 past 2, anyway :)
<gmcastil> apparle: i've been using linux as an admin and user for about 5 years now...just siwtched to ubuntu and this is the first time i've been on these forums
<norv> techgeek40: sounds like something that basic GNU userland can do
<gmcastil> apparle: i don't mind helping newbies...i was one once too
<techgeek40> I take it the codeweavrs is like wine???? and built for ubuntu/linux?
<techgeek40> GNU??????
<danielax_> cya all
<naffy-duck> oh good gmcastil, u might help me then
<techgeek40> Take care daniel - thanks for the help
<apparle> gmcastil: Don't worry, I will not remain a newbie for long
<gmcastil> apparle: but, you'll probably get an earful every now and then - i have high standards
<Jangari> can someone help me modify a brief bash script so as to word on a specified directory rather than the working directory?
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: yes?
<Jangari> work*
<norv> techgeek40: err, what you described is something like text replacement, which looks like regexps could do the job
<pawsmacker> is there a dump of ubotu i can download and add to my own supybot?
<nickrud> techgeek40: codeweavers is for any linux
<wweasel> gmcastil: Telling them to rtfm in a few more words isn't going to help them much. Having been around linux for a few years it didn't bother me too much. but I can imagine i wouldn't appreciate it if I were new to this
<naffy-duck> gmcastil, can i run vista and ubuntu from one disk on my pressario laptop?
<gmcastil> wweasel: ...and i'm buzzed as shit
<techgeek40> norv: for simplistic reasons - yea  text replacement on the lowest level - but trust me - NOT on the upper levels -
<wweasel> gmcastil: Fair enough :)
<southroad>  有说中文的马
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: yeah..as long as you have at least one free partition
<hsystemxX> naffy-duck, Yes.
<nickrud> !cn | southroad
<ubotu> southroad: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<norv> techgeek40: upper levels?
<techgeek40> nickrud: I'll read up on it - I've saved the chat window so I can look into it
<southroad> THX
<techgeek40> norv: yeah - it also uses audio - video and voice recognition
<nickrud> techgeek40: oriented towards office stuff, like cedega is oriented towards games
<jazzles> hello there
<naffy-duck> gmcastil k, so i must create one partition soley for ubuntu
<jazzles> is there some sort of problem with jackd in the gutsy repos?
<techgeek40> norv: it is replacing text - but it's a lot more indepth than that
<hsystemxX> naffy-duck, divide your disk in 2 partitions, then install vista in 1 partition, and ubuntu in the other. (easiest way).
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: actually, at least 2
<techgeek40> nickrud: I'll have to check out cedega too - I have a few windows games I'd like to play on here
<naffy-duck> gmcastil ??
<techgeek40> butttt - for now - I have to get it's late and I have work tomorrow
<hsystemxX> naffy-duck, divide your disk in 2 partitions, then install vista in 1 partition, and ubuntu in the other. (easiest way).
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: you'll need a swap partition and then a filesystem for the OS
<techgeek40> you all have a good one and thanks for the help
<norv> techgeek40: voice recognition is the more problematic aspect, and I doubt you'd ever find a replacement for that because of the hard cash in the industry
<techgeek40> Night all
<gmcastil> techgeek40: later
<commonlyUNIQU3> anyone here any good at configuring X?  I'm trying to run multiple sessions on multiple monitors, but can't quite get it right...
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: do you have free space on your drive?
<naffy-duck> gmcastil yes, plenty
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: sorry....i meant a free partition
<hsystemxX> naffy-duck, delete the entire vista :D hehe.
<hsystemxX> joke* sorry.
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: hard drives can be divided into several partitions
<deahtihs> is there some sort of way i can type in terminal something like 'say woopie'
<deahtihs> or just type and it says while i'm typing
<deahtihs> and that i can disable when i want
<naffy-duck> gmcastil no, no free partition, so this is the scarey part :(
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: yeah, you'll need to reinstall windows, then
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: i don't know of a reliable way (i'm sure there is one) of resizing an existing NTFS partitoin
<levander> Where can I configure how my workspacs work?  Like, if I want four workspaces instead of the default two?  Or, if I just want 1 workspace?
<deahtihs> is there a text to speech thing here on ubuntu
<hsystemxX> gmcastil, tell him to use partition magic...
<naffy-duck> ack, i have a vista home edition restore disk, but vista came installed - do i have a problem?
<hsystemxX> it seem that he only read your messages.
<gmcastil> levander: right click on the desktop pager thingy in your taskbar
<naffy-duck> gmcastil im running an amd64 processor too
<apparle> naffy-duck: It's your laptop isn't it?? I f yes then why do you worry about installing windows again
<nickrud> !install | naffy-duck this page has some info, you can resize the windows partition during install
<ubotu> naffy-duck this page has some info, you can resize the windows partition during install: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: if you really want to keep vista (not recommended) you'l need to resize the partition using something like partition magic
<levander> gmcastil: Thanks, but I was hoping for a few more options.  Like, when I move my mouse off the screen towards another workspace, I was hoping I would switch to that workspace.  I've had that behavior in the past.  Although, I'm not sure if I've had it with GNOME.
<gmcastil> levander: i don't think you can do that...there's an option that will let you use the mousewheel over the background to go from one workspace to another
<naffy-duck> nickrud k, tks, and a few other questions..
<nickrud> levander: install brightside , it can be configured to do that
<iNTRONIX> Has someone tested Steam on Ubuntu?
<hsystemxX> iNTRONIX, no, but there is some guide at google.
<gmcastil> levander: the sort of behavior you're talking about would drive me nuts, though
<hsystemxX> about that...
<hsystemxX> like installing CSS or half life 2 stuff...
<iNTRONIX> ok
<levander> nickrud: thanks
<iNTRONIX> Yes counter-strike 1.6
<commonlyUNIQU3> can anyone point me in the right direction for some support configuring X for dual monitors?
<commonlyUNIQU3> I would like to run multiple sessions on multiple monitors...
<naffy-duck> nickrud i need to keep vista, and ur basically saying something like QTparted will do the job, is it an easy job?
<commonlyUNIQU3> ?
<levander> commonlyUNIQU3: Xinerama
<gmcastil> commonlyUNIQU3: http://www.google.com/search?q=configure+x.org+for+multiple+monitors&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<commonlyUNIQU3> levander- I've already configured my xorg.conf for xinerama
<Tensop> guys, this is a bit of an odd one - but i need to modprobe ath_pci after every reboot
<apparle> naffy-duck: I don't recommend resizing the partition as it takes a lot of time and moreover it is a NTFS partition. Better go to the dealer and ask him to reinstall Vista with lot of partitions if you don't know much about windows installation
<levander> commonlyUNIQU3: Well then, that's not what you want?
<Tensop> is there a way to make the modprobe process for ath_pci automatic? :)
<gmcastil> commonlyUNIQU3: usually you have to screw around with xorg.conf
<commonlyUNIQU3> levander- but I can't figure out how to run separate sessions on each monitor
<levander> Tensop: /etc/modules
<naffy-duck> apparle is amd64 an ntfs partition?
<commonlyUNIQU3> levander- yeah, I don't want the "one big screen" mode
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: NTFS is a windows partition
<nickrud> naffy-duck: pretty easy, yes. Although you can do the partition shrinking in vista ahead of time. See http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial133.html for some info on that
<levander> commonlyUNIQU3: Then you don't have Xinerama setup right yet.  That's the whole thing Xinerama does.
<naffy-duck> apparle, also seeing the dealer isn't an option, i bought this laptop in India, and am back in Aus
<gmcastil> commonlyUNIQU3: what window manager are you using?
<commonlyUNIQU3> levander- maybe I'll have to keep trying
<naffy-duck> nickrud k, tks for the url
<commonlyUNIQU3> gmcastil- gnome
<levander> commonlyUNIQU3: If you were more specific about where you are, maybe someone in here could help you?
<Tensop> naffy-duck: prolly not the best move buying a laptop overseas :P
<RasterBurner> hey - anyone know how to install WoW on on Ubuntu?
<naffy-duck> Tensop, in someways, yeah, but the price was right :)
<nickrud> naffy-duck: I try to do all my windows manipulations with microsoft tools, they don't say enough about how they do things for me to trust reverse engineered tools
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: i would probably just use the livecd to partition the thing the way i wanted and then reinstall vinsta
<seacat> Tensop, Over what seas?   :)
<Tensop> the indian ocean? :)
<commonlyUNIQU3> levander- where I am?
<norv> RasterBurner: you may have luck running it in Wine or a commercial derivative
<gmcastil> nickrud: partition magic seems to have a pretty good track record resizing ntfs partitions
<pawsmacker> !42 > me
<gmcastil> RasterBurner: a lot of people have run wow under wine
<pawsmacker> !42 | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RasterBurner> thanks norv! ill check that out
<nickrud> gmcastil: heard both ways myself. gparted destroyed my windows install, but since I'd only owned the laptop for about an hour, no harm done
<seacat> gmcastil, With any luck?
<naffy-duck> gmcastil i can't reinstall vista, was preinstalled, only gave me restore disk
<Meglo> Are there any good guides on how to do encrypted LVM on top of a software RAID 1 array with the debian installer on the altinstall CD?
<Tensop> hmm, not much activity in the ubuntu+1 channel, so ill pop this question up here
<joedj> anyone care to suggest how i would install ubuntu without a bootable optical drive? i have an optical drive, it just isn't bootable
<gmcastil> seacat: wow? yes
<seacat> gmcastil, My son is a wow player....
<Tensop> is heron going to go the 2.6.24 release for the kernel or will it stay with the RC
<apparle> naffy-duck: Funny I am an Indian. People in India think of bringing laptops from ther countries, You are the first person I know who has done the reverse
<gmcastil> seacat: its a real hack...and slow
<gmcastil> seacat: real slow
<naffy-duck> Tensop ,??? Indian ocean?
<nickrud> !install | joedj one of the links on the installation page will have a method you can use
<ubotu> joedj one of the links on the installation page will have a method you can use: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gmcastil> seacat: tell him to quit playing WoW...he'll thank you later
<Tensop> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9429 < WoW info
<gmcastil> seacat: that game robbed me of a year of my life
<hsystemxX> naffiduck, partition your disk right now, then do a restore with the cds it shiped with your laptop, it is supposed to leave the partition you created intact..
<hsystemxX> then try installing ubuntu.
<seacat> gmcastil, I did, I did!  :)
<Meglo> joedj, look into making a boot floppy
<Tensop> naffy-duck: are you in australia or austria :)
<gmcastil> hsystemxX: i'd imagine the restore disk will repartition it for him and make it just as it left the factorty
<nickrud> seacat: he'll outgrow it (hopefully)
<gmcastil> nickrud: i wish i'd never played
<DWSR> What's the quickest way to remove xubuntu-desktop and all of it's dependancies?
<gmcastil> DWSR: reinstall?
<Tensop> it's a big long command
<naffy-duck> apparle , namaste, kaiser hain? ;) I needed a laptop there after 6mths
<iNTRONIX> Has Someone tested PacSteamT on Ubuntu? It might work if ordinarry Steam works.
<naffy-duck> Tensop Aussie
<DWSR> gmcastil: No, I was thinking since I don't have physical access to the box in question, I would do it via SSH.
<hsystemxX> gmcastil, right, but some restore disk, leave the partitions intact, at least with a ntfs working partition. If there is NO partition, it will re-create them.
<Tensop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576111 < removing xubuntu
<DWSR> Tensop: There's no way to get apt to remove a package and all of it's dependancies?
<hsystemxX> and sorry for my english , im not american :)
<gmcastil> DWSR: there are a LOT of things that are probalby tied together by dependencies...i'd probably not mess with it
<nickrud> DWSR: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<gmcastil> ...but apparenty, others have taken the time to do it :)
<nickrud> gmcastil: some of the things people do to their ubuntu, there's gotta way to escape kde and xfce
<gmcastil> a lot of the libs are still used, though...k3b for example requires the KDE stuff
<apparle> naffy-duck: namaste main achha hoon. from which place are you
<nickrud> hsystemxX: it worked that way for me, just used the ntfs partition I provided
<naffy-duck> apparle im back in Melbourne
<DWSR> thanks nickrud.
<DWSR> gmcastil: I'm going for SSH only.
<DWSR> I don't care about anything graphical or gnome or X.
<ivanhoe> hello evrybody
<naffy-duck> apparle which country r u in?
<ivanhoe> how can i download from megaupload
<ivanhoe> in ubuntu
<Tensop> hmm, ive got a heap of "pid: xxxx comm: modprobe tainted: p xxxxxx" in /var/log/messages - ignorable?
<bazhang> ivanhoe: download what
<timandtom> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 from CD that I know works onto an older computer. When I go to boot Ubuntu and so I can install it, after the initial loading screen, it just goes black, and stays like that for a while. Is it just really slow, or is there a problem?
<gmcastil> DWSR: well, then i'd probably just pick a distro that let me be more selective in what i installed - centOS comes to mind
<ivanhoe> download  files from megaupload
<bazhang> heh
<gmcastil> timandtom: you'll probably need to modify some of the boot params when the livecd starts
<cube> timandtom download the alternative install cd
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, i have the answer but
<DWSR> gmcastil: I was going to use the Ubuntu server disk, but I figured that I can use the LiveCD to recover Windows systems, so why not just go with that and remove all the crap that I don't need?
<ivanhoe> yea
<ivanhoe> but?
<cube> timandtom and if the computer is really old get xubuntu
<hsystemxX> send me a pv, because it is on spanish and i have to traduce it for you.
<gmcastil> DWSR: cuz it sounds like its a pain
<hsystemxX> pm*
<DWSR> gmcastil: There a command written down somewhere to remove all of X?
<gmcastil> DWSR: unless there is a way to pick what yo uwant to install
<timandtom> gmcastil: How hard would that be? Or would cube's suggestion of downloading the alternative install cd work better?
<DWSR> gmcastil: It's not really. It just uninstalled all of Xubuntu in the time between now and when I got the command.
<gmcastil> timandtom: fixng the boot params takes a few seconds
<nickrud> DWSR: you can just leave all that stuff there, and use rcconf to disable gdm. X won't start
<DWSR> nickrud: I want to free up the extra space though.
<gmcastil> DWSR: if someone has already figured out the command to run, then thats a differnet story
<cube> yeah but if its like a pIII or something shouldn't he use xubuntu?
<timandtom> cube: like, 96mb RAM, 8gb hard drive, crappy motherboard and onboard video... I don't know how old really. Small case, purple faceplate, Explora brand, if you happen to know it :P
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe my bad, cant receive pm.
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe pay attention:
<ivanhoe> i cant send
<timandtom> gmcastil: Ah :D Any idea what I would need to change though?
<cube> anything VIA I would use xubuntu!
<ivanhoe> yea
<ivanhoe> i put atetion
<matt__> i have a question
<gmcastil> timandtom: remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options
<naffy-duck> gmcastil what is/is there an issue with amd64 bit and ubuntu?
<cube> timandtom what kind of CPU is it
<gmcastil> timandtom: try that and see how it works
<hsystemxX> Download this extension for firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<nickrud> !ask | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: there are a few difficulties with running 64-bit - namely the availability of 64-bit binaries from the outside world (namely Flash)
<ivanhoe> thanks
<norv> timandtom: you won't be running any DE with 96mb
<timandtom> cube: Pentium 2 I THINK, but I'll double check
<matt__> um i need a vurtal machine but i dont know one
<timandtom> gmcastil: How do I do that?
<matt__> well i do bu tit did not work right
<ATG>  /server irc.7chan.org
<ATG> oops
<ATG> sorry
<ivanhoe> well  i have this extenioo
<norv> matt__: VirtualBox
<ivanhoe> and dont works
<nickrud> matt__: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<naffy-duck> gmcastil k, so, inet browsing is affected, anyone know of any other 64-32 bit software issues?
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: acrobat reader probably isn't available in 64-bit linux version
<hsystemxX> ivanhow then in firefox after you install that add on, you must go to TOOLS->user agent->options->options->user agent->add
<timandtom> norv: Meh, well, I figure I'll try it. Worst case, I lose a coupla hours of time I would have spent otherwise on my Gamecube :) If this doesn't work, I'll try a different distro
<gmcastil> mmm.....gamecube
<cube> timandtom http://xubuntu.org/ get xubuntu but click on a mirror and get the alternative install cd of xubuntu
<hsystemxX> ivanhow, then fill the blanks with:
<hsystemxX> DESCRIPTION: Internet Explorer 6 + Alexa Toolbar
<hsystemxX> USER AGENT: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; Alexa Toolbar)
<hsystemxX> APP NAME : Microsft Internet Explorer
<hsystemxX> APP VERSION : 4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
<hsystemxX> PLATFORM : Win32
<FloodBot3> hsystemxX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmcastil> timandtom: try editing the boot options first - your problem of having a blank screen after booting is pretty common
<DWSR> gmcastil: Does Ubuntu server simply have Ubuntu-base installed?
<nickrud> naffy-duck: you don't need adobereader for ubuntu, it has it's own pdf reader
<naffy-duck> gmcastil so basically what ur saying is most multimedia 32 bit opensource apps - equiv to what's available on windows?
<Flannel> DWSR: Its got a little more than that, but yes, its just the CLI apps
<gmcastil> nickrud: i was just saying that if you really wanted the adobe version, you're out of luck
<hsystemxX> ivanhow then in firefox after you install that add on, you must go to TOOLS->user agent->options->options->user agent->add
<norv> timandtom: oh right, alternate install and make sure not to specify any packages like Xubuntu Desktop. then apt-get install "blackbox" or some such
<timandtom> cube: Ah, k, thanks. So xubuntu is basically ubuntu for slow computers? Are there any major differences?
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: i'm saying that 64-bit binaries in linux are rare
<gmcastil> DWSR: i didn't see one
<DWSR> I'm watching my server load drop past 0.2
<nickrud> gmcastil: ah, missed that part.
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, then fill the blanks like this: DESCRIPTION: Internet Explorer 6 + Alexa Toolbar
<naffy-duck> nickrud k, tks for that
<ubuntu_> WOW SO MANY PEOPLE ON UBUNTU CHAT
<DWSR> I love removing X.
<ubuntu_> IM NOW
<ubuntu_> NEW
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, USER AGENT: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; Alexa Toolbar)
<Flannel> !caps | ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> im new
<ubotu> ubuntu_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, APP NAME : Microsft Internet Explorer
<ivanhoe> yep
<gmcastil> nickrud: sorry, wasn't clear - you can read pdfs, just probably not with adobe's thang, unless they have released a 64-bit version (unlikely as hell)
<nickrud> naffy-duck: there's no pressing reason to use the 64bit version yet anyway
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, APP VERSION : 4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
<drgeb> is there an audio player that can play PCM 16 bit raw audio files ?
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, PLATFORM : Win32
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: personally, I disagree with nick, but thats me
<DWSR> gmcastil: As root, how can I log users out remotely?
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: i'm also not exactly a novice user, either, so i'm willing to deal with some of the consequences
<DJAdmiral> is it just me, or are the current updates broken?
<hsystemxX> ivanhoe, anyway, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/24884  after the step 2 (paso 2)
<gmcastil> DWSR: kill the process that they've logged in on
<naffy-duck> gmcastil , nickrud, excuse my ignorance, but there are plenty of 32 bit equivalent multilmedia software to use in abuntu?
<DWSR> gmcastil: It's tty1.
<cube> timandtom: yeah the major difference is your session instead of gnome or kde you would use
<Gnine> 64bit version available since feisty
<gmcastil> DWSR: kill the proces id
<cube> timandtom: Xfce4
<nickrud> naffy-duck: yep.  About the only thing you can't play is drm protected stuff
<naffy-duck> nickrud k, tks
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: there are some - things like Maple, Flash, a few others that i can't seem to remember that you won't be able to find for 64-bit linux
<DWSR> gmcastil: Doesn't work. Process is still there. kill -9 it?
<gmcastil> DWSR: yeah
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: there are several threads on this in the forums and mailing lists
<timandtom> gmcastil: How do I edit boot options? And what do I change?
<timandtom> cube: Ah, cool. I'll use that if this doesn't work
<gmcastil> timandtom: when it boots, i think yo upress esc or whatever
<naffy-duck> gmcastil , nickrud, yeah, i'm suffering reading overload atm, funny tho, i find I can chat easily :)
<cube> good choice...i like gnome
<gmcastil> timandtom: then, you can edit the boot options
<nickrud> naffy-duck: you must be young, have the interactive disease ;)
<timandtom> gmcastil: Oh, THOSE options... What do I change?
<sslashes> i created an array using mdadm on a current Gentoo box - the drives were then moved to an ubuntu box - if i use "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1", and mount md0, the directory is empty (i can assure you, it was not before) - but if I run "mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1", it warns me about an existant array created on Sep of 2007 (which is when I made the array on Gentoo) - any ideas?
<DJAdmiral> Guys, I just installed ubuntu 7.10 and loads of my updates aren't installing
<gumby600m> msg nickserv ident
<cube> DJAmiral: what do you mean not installing? does it show the updates and then you don't see the effects?
<naffy-duck> nickrud I'm basically trying to weigh up the install/run annoyance factor with the benefits of not having all my resources svcked up by windows
<gmcastil> timandtom: remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options
<gmcastil> timandtom: you might try safe mode, too
<Tensop> dunno about you, but with ubuntu vs xp... ubuntu guzzles the memory :)
<DJAdmiral> ttf-opensymbol, the entire openoffice.org package, and python-uno didn't update
<cube> timandtom: and if it is a p2 i would give it awhile when it seems as things have stopped
<hsystemxX> guzzles mean?
<naffy-duck> eeeew, Tensop throws in a curve ball :(
<Temagic> Hi everybody! I just have a quick question re ubuntu linux
<Tensop> uses alot
<DJAdmiral> it tells me that "An error occured" after updating
<cube> Tensop: i tried out vista and used double to three times as much average memory for same usage
<nickrud> naffy-duck: for years I ran linux exclusively with the exception of one app for work ... now I don't at all
<gmcastil> timandtom: i agree with cube - and having those options gone will let you see whats actually going on a lot easier
<DWSR> !ncurses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DWSR> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<DJAdmiral> I'll go give you the results in the pastebin
<Temagic> is it possible to use another theme in ubuntu than the standard brown? i.e. a blue theme?
<hsystemxX> XP sucks. its win32, and take more memory than any linux... remeber it depends on what processes are you running in ubuntu.
<Tensop> yeah, vista uses alot of memory too
<nickrud> !find libncurses5 | DWSR
<ubotu> dwsr: Found: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev
<Tensop> but that belongs in the bin :)
<DWSR> Ah, that's what I'm looking for.
<Tensop> XP boots up with ~95-120mb in use
<timandtom> cube: Ok, will do
<DWSR> ncurses is still referred to by some packages, which is why I thought I needed to update.
<Tensop> ubuntu boots up with ~200mb or so
<nickrud> Temagic: sure, system->prefs->appearance , hit the custom button
<timandtom> gmcastil: Ok, thanks, I'll try that.
<Tensop> XP boots faster too
<Tensop> but thats only because its 7 years older :)
<gmcastil> timandtom: good luck
<Tensop> im sure a 7 year old nix distro would boot quite fast
<Temagic> nickrud: will it be consistent in all programs, windows etc?
<nickrud> Temagic: all the gnome apps, yes. Not any kde apps you may install
<cube> Tensop: offtopic might be better for you
<Temagic> ok, thanks
<hsystemxX> tensop if thats the way, then try ubuntu 6.06 ...
<hsystemxX> or ubuntu 5.X
<WGGMk> Im having trouble trouble starting "DansGuardian", it just hangs on the server (Gutsy amd64) any thoughts?
<Tensop> nah :P
<DJAdmiral> cube, take a look: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4063/
<apparle> bye
<Tensop> im running xp on the desktop and ubuntu 8.04 on the lappy
<naffy-duck> nickrud , Tensop , gmcastil apparle , i think this is a job for an real world linux/ubuntu user group, which I'll probably find here in melbourne and save myself alot of grief:)
<sk8deamon> hi
<Tensop> im in melb, there are no user groups ;)
<Tensop> exactly what's the problem naffy-duck
<nickrud> !loco | naffy-duck
<ubotu> naffy-duck: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<hsystemxX> it seems that there is more documentation in spanish for ubuntu than in english.
<biouser> is there no GUI process manager in Gutsy?
<Temagic> I'm currently sitting on a dell m1330 and installed opensuse, but the distro doesn't quite work with my laptop, then I googled and found out that ubuntu was 100% compatible with my machine:) I just didn't like the look of the distro. But if this is easy to change, I'll be downloading ubuntu now (actually I allready am...) So, soon I'll join the community:) Thanks for the quick reply
<nickrud> naffy-duck: the one in melbourne is pretty active I hear
<bod_> hey guys,. how do i stop a ackage from showing up in the update manager? i dont want compiz
<gmcastil> Temagic: there are several flavors which use different window managers
<biouser> Temagic, you will like the look
<naffy-duck> Tensop 1/I've never used linux os 2/ My vista laptop has only one drive and two used partitions
<David37> can anyone help me install nvidia display driver for an 8800gt i've downloaded it to the desktop but i have no clue what to do next
<gmcastil> Temagic: for an older machine, you might try xubuntu
<Tensop> what laptop naffy-duck
<cube> Djadmiral are you installing the updates through update-manager?
<naffy-duck> tks obotu
<hsystemxX> biouser, with GUI: System Monitor, interminal:  ps -ef|grep YOUR-USER
<DJAdmiral> Aye
<sk8deamon> hi got a question how to modify ubuntu so i can create a os derived from ubuntu like xubuntu or kubuntu how  to package wut software do i need for this
<a2> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sk8deamon> can someone help
<naffy-duck> Tensop compaq pressario v6000
<Temagic> I hope so, it was just that the whole brown thing didn't quite make the cut... But I've heard ubuntu is the easiest and most supported distro, so I'm really looking forward to trying it out
<DJAdmiral> sk8deamon, you could use a tool such as reconstructor.
<apparle> naffy-duck: I suggest you to seek someone good in Vista (Windows chatrooms) and ask how to resize the partition in Vista itself and then install ubuntu on new drive.
<cube> Djadmiral: if all you are having problems with is openoffice why don't you look for any needed files and if it doesn't work remove then install open office
<biouser> thanx hsystemxX
<Tensop> hmm
<naffy-duck> apparle k, good idea for starters
<Tensop> naffy-duck- i dont use vista, but try this
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: partition magic is a program made to resize partitions - its likely about the only choice you have
<Tensop> start > run > diskmgmt.msc
<David37> can anyone help me install nvidia display driver for an 8800gt i've downloaded it to the desktop but i have no clue what to do next
<Temagic> gmcastil: Nah, 2,2ghz C2D with 4GB RAM, running Vista, so I'm sure ubuntu will be just fine:)
<DJAdmiral> cube, you're not getting me
<Tensop> that should open up the diskman snapin in vista
<gmcastil> Tensop: that won't work
<sk8deamon> djadmiral how to change basic code of ubuntu
<Tensop> what, doesent exist in vista gmcastil?
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah, that's a little less than what i have - it runs just fine
<gmcastil> Tensop: mt, srry
<fallore_> can anyone help me get digital audio working on my ubuntu box? i can get it to work just fine with the same set up on for example my cable box but when plugged into the linux box it doesn't work.
<Temagic> :)
<DJAdmiral> sk8deamon: how experienced are you with linux?
<sk8deamon> not much thats why all the questions
<hsystemxX> David37 , i would help you, but some people may critize the way I install nvidia drivers (envy script).
<DJAdmiral> and why would you want to change the basic code?
<Temagic> yeah, but it's a laptop, so I really don't expect too much from it...
<cube> David: before you try installing the downloaded driver try getting nvidia-glx (new driver) within your package manager
<sk8deamon> never used it infact
<hsystemxX> so, wait for other hehe.
<gmcastil> Tensop: no...right guy - yeah, windows doesn't have a native way to do it
<David37> pm me please
<gmcastil> Temagic: as is mine - it works awesome
<sk8deamon> trying to get into it now
<RiantheBear> hey im an apple user looking for some help with my ubuntu, cant figure out my booting issue
<sk8deamon> thats why
<Temagic> cool
<DJAdmiral> sk8deamon, then don't bother making a custom version yet.
<alanbshepard70> how do I empty the trash when it contains files I don't have permissions for? I downloaded a package and it contained files with root permissions, once I deleted the file I can't get it to be completly trashed
<gmcastil> Temagic: linux isn't anywhere near as harsh with system resources as windows is - 4 GB is way overkill
<hsystemxX> David37, wait, let me register my user .
<hsystemxX> first.
<naffy-duck> gmcastil i was just reading about a partmagic clone called QTparted, anyone know this?
<David37> kk
<Tensop> theres probably a few partition resizers around for vista
<DJAdmiral> modifying the "basic code" isn't necessary at all.
<sk8deamon> wut do u mean
<sk8deamon> if its opensource
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: i'v enever heard of it - i would be leery of something new
<DWSR> !find libtcl
<ubotu> Found: libtcl-chiark-1, libtclap-dev, libtcltk-ruby, libtcltk-ruby1.8, libtcltk-ruby1.9
<David37> ive been messing with this for like 8 hours off and on since last night
<Tensop> when i bought my laptop(acer 5315) i just wiped the vista+restore partition, put xp+ubuntu on
<sk8deamon> well i want to see wuts going on behind the scenes
<DWSR> !find tcl
<ubotu> Found: expect-tcl8.3, expect-tcl8.3-dev, libdb4.2-tcl, libdb4.3-tcl, python-dictclient (and 76 others)
<cube> david: but you need to enable proprietary drivers in system-admin-software sources
<David37> reading the forums and cnat get it to work
<sk8deamon> like wut it was built on
<fallore_> can anyone help me get digital audio working on my ubuntu box? i can get it to work just fine with the same set up on for example my cable box but when plugged into the linux box it doesn't work.
<seacat> sk8deamon, sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop
<Temagic> I found an iso image for ubuntu, preconfigured with all drivers and everyting for my laptop from the dell website, so I won't have to configure and solve issues and such... opensuse was a nightmare... used the whole day just to get internet and my bluetooth mouse working (I have no linux skills, so it took awhile...)
<DJAdmiral> If you're making a new derivation of ubuntu, then you don't need to modify the basic code
<Kuroachia> Does anyone know how I can get my gdesklets to run on startup?
<hsystemxX> erm a noob question: cant remember how to register my nick... how it was?
<Ttech> Temagic,  got a link?
<sk8deamon> but can i
<DJAdmiral> you just modify what you need to.
<naffy-duck> Tensop what do u lose in going back from vista to xp?
<gmcastil> David37: there are a ton of google references about installing the drivers for an 8800 card
<WGGMk> test
<fallore_> hsystemxX: /msg nickserv register password email i think
<hsystemxX> thanks.
<Kuroachia> hsystemxX: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<fallore_> hsystemxX: you might not need email
<gmcastil> WGGMk: PASS
<Temagic> http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/iso-images/
<Ttech> Temagic,  thansk
<Tensop> naffy-duck: i removed the vista partition+restore partition and put XP on
<fallore_> Kuroachia: thats to identify after being registered, just fyi
<seacat> hsystemxX, /msg nickserv identify passwordhere
<WGGMk> gmcastil: acctually fail, im having issues with my sound.. its on/off
<Tensop> i didnt want vista at all - laptop only has 512mb and vista has a sucky gui
<gmcastil> WGGMk: FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!
<DJAdmiral> sk8deamon, that's really not recommended for inexperienced linux users. You'd only end up having a broken system.
<sco50000> what is the root password for the fiesty 7.04 live cd?
<cube> gmcastil: there are tons of google references for fixing most things we all get help for :0
<WGGMk> gmcastil: but thnx
<Kuroachia> fallore: yessum
<fallore_> hsystemxX: /msg nickserv register password email i think
<gmcastil> Tensop: 1/2 a gig? my god, i'm surprised that it boots
<sk8deamon> i know but got any books
<sco50000> what is the root password for the kubuntu fiesty 7.04 live cd?
<fallore_> can anyone help me get digital audio working on my ubuntu box? i can get it to work just fine with the same set up on for example my cable box but when plugged into the linux box it doesn't work.
<Tensop> heh, it hardly booted up vista with 512mb gmcastil :)
<sk8deamon> or any software to start with
<naffy-duck> Tensop yes, i mean in performance and security tween vista and xp, xp isn't 64 bit is it?
<sk8deamon> so  ican learn
<norv> sk8deamon: compiling your own kernel (i.e. Linux) is one thing, modifying it is a whole different story
<gmcastil> cube: lol...some of these questions....grrr
<Tensop> naffy-duck what's your laptop specs
<hsystemxX> thanks fallore (Y) it worked, without email.
<DJAdmiral> the best way to learn is to be a bash guru.
<Tensop> x86-64 isnt *real* 64bit processing
<qarl> I've tweaked my .bashrc command prompt (PS1), but now when the shell wraps onto itself when I type a really long command. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<gmcastil> Tensop: it must draaaaaaaaaag
<Tensop> its merely an extension of the addressable memory space
<hsystemxX> thanks the other for the replys.
<bod_> !repeat > fallore_                    please read the private message from ubotu
<sco50000> what is the root password for the kubuntu fiesty 7.04 live cd?
<wsguede> help! ok, so i was looking to connect to my desktop version of ubuntu from an off IP site. What is the best way to do this?
<Temagic> Tensop: x86_64 isn't real 64-bit? please elaborate...
<czr> Tensop, with 64-bit registers and other 64-bit stuff. how exactly isn't it real 64-bit?
<gmcastil> wsguede: SSH
<WGGMk> Having an issue with my sound, it decides when it wants to work.. When running a music player it will sometimes just lock up the application
<poningru> wsguede: what do you mean connect?
<DJAdmiral> do you have any programming/development experience, though?
<gmcastil> czr: the OS has to be written to take advantage of it
<hsystemxX> David37 im PM you.
<wsguede> gmcastil: and what do i need to install
<czr> gmcastil, linux is.
<naffy-duck> Tensop amd 64 1.9ghz , 1gigdram, 120gig hd, nvidia,
<jwelcher> where does Dapper (6.06) rotate for syslog (i.e /var/log/messages) get set?
<hsystemxX> David37?
<gmcastil> czr: 64-bit versions of linux are - most people aren't using 64-bit linux
<poningru> wsguede: just downloading files? or controlling the entire desktop (like opening applications etc.)?
<jwelcher> Not in /etc/logrotate.conf apparently or /etc/logrotate.d...
<gmcastil> wsguede: nothing - ssh is part of a standard linux install
<wsguede> poningru: well, my computer here has all my music, i want access to it, from off the IP
<czr> gmcastil, that doesn't make x86-64 any less 64-bit as an arch.
<Temagic> So, do you guys recommend 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu... my processor is a 64-bit C2D?
<sco50000> what is the root password for the kubuntu fiesty 7.04 live cd?
<sk8deamon> i do vb, c, c++, java, html, php, css, oracle, sql
<czr> Temagic, how much memory do you have?
<poningru> wsguede: you just want access to your music?
<wsguede> gmcastil: so how would i putty in?
<hsystemxX> sco500000, password =  livecd
<sk8deamon> want to something like bumptop but for fox chase cancer center
<wsguede> poningru: sure
<seacat> Temagic, 32
<poningru> then ssh is probably the best
<czr> Temagic, if you have less than 3 GiB and are a "regular desktop user", go with 32-bit.
<sk8deamon> i am working there as a student
<poningru> !ssh
<Temagic> 4GiB
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DWSR> !find zlib
<ubotu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libio-compress-zlib-perl, libio-zlib-perl, libruby1.8, zlib1g (and 9 others)
<sk8deamon> and i want to get into this
<Tensop> x86_64 was introduced to get around the 4gb memory issue
<sk8deamon> for research laptops
<gmcastil> wsguede: putty is the right thing to use on windows, just make sure that port 22 is open on your firewall, then connect
<sk8deamon> for nurses
<poningru> wsguede: see that guide ubotu pointed to regarding ssh
<Tensop> its an extension of the addressable memory space - its not capable of executing a 64bit long string
<jwelcher> Is there some other configuration for /var/log/messsages or other log rotator than logrotate?
<gmcastil> wsguede: i prefer to use cygwin myself, but its a matter of preference
<norv> sk8deamon: err, something like a Beowulf cluster huh?
<Temagic> i'm a regular laptop user... will ubuntu work with 4gig memory (3.2 or whatever) without hangups or instability?
<DJAdmiral> I see
<gmcastil> Temagic: mine works fine
<Temagic> cool
<WGGMk> Having an issue with my sound, it decides when it wants to work.. When running a music player it will sometimes just lock up the application
<wsguede> gmcastil: will do, one last thing... how do i go about making different users to log in via ssh?
<poningru> Tensop: uh...
<gmcastil> Temagic: stability isn't much an issue with linux, software is usually the only problem
<gmcastil> wsguede: useradd
<DJAdmiral> seriously though, don't get round to modifying a system you don't even know yet
<gmcastil> wsguede: useradd <newuser>
<gmcastil> wsguede: passwd <newuser>
<naffy-duck> Tensop , tougher question, once ubuntu is installed, will my machine be able to switch back and fro between the two os?
<poningru> Tensop: not true at all, only in old intel em64t is thats true
<Temagic> vista doesn't work out-of-box with 4 gig, needs some patch from winupd, then you can insert the last mem module...lol
<gmcastil> wsguede: easy as pie
<jwelcher> # grep messages /etc/logrotate.conf /etc/logrotate.d/*
<jwelcher> #
<DJAdmiral> you should be completely comfortable with it first, and know what to modify :)
<gmcastil> wsguede: you can even log into your own machine from itself
<bod_> WGGMk, are you using alsa throughout your system?
<Tensop> naffy-duck: you need to sort out the partition issue before proceeding with installing ubuntu
<David37> hsystem can you read me in the pm box i can read you
<poningru> wsguede: just go to system->admin->user and add user
<WGGMk> bod_: as far as i can tell yes
<jwelcher> But something is rotating it weekly...
<gmcastil> jwelcher: check if cron has something going on
<norv> sk8deamon: or just a standard 'internet application'
<norv> gmcastil: graphics cards can seriously hit stability, and networking.. those are the only things that ever hard locked the system or paniced the kernel
<naffy-duck> Tensop sure, no probs with that, just want to know if i can dual boot?
<bod_> WGGMk, i dont suppose you've found a definate trigger, anything that will definately kill the sound?
<gmcastil> norv: is this for a server?
<Temagic> so, a more diffucult question folks... I have opensuse and vista installed on my computer and want to replace opensuse with ubuntu... is this straight-forward in the installer or do I need some wizard skills?
<wsguede> poningru: what does an unprivileged user get to do?
<gmcastil> Temagic: yes, its straightforward
<Temagic> thx
<WGGMk> bod_: no I have not, sometimes restarting the system will fix the issue, but sometimes it will stick around
<jwelcher> gmcastil: thx. there is a logrotate in there kicked off daily, but in /etc/cron.daily, there is also a sysklogd that does it's own thing.
<seacat> Temagic, Just put the Ubuntu CD in and do the install.  Nothing out of the ordinary.
<WGGMk> bod_: i previously had Pidgin set to automatic (sound) but just changed it to ALSA and it did not make a difference
<bod_> WGGMk, does it ever die out of the blue, while listening to music or something?
<wsguede> poningru: what does an unprivileged user get to do?
<gmcastil> Temagic: if you haven't already, i'd recommend making multiple partitions (one for /home, /, /boot, and swap)
<David37> hmm i could read hsystemx but i guess he couldnt read me
<WGGMk> bod_: not that I recall no
<Tensop> naffy-duck: grub will let you dual boot, as long as you dont destroy the other o/s during install
<Temagic> gmcastil: I have on opensuse, but I recon the ubuntu setup will do this for me, or?
<gmcastil> naffy-duck: you typically need to have windows installed first so that grub can squeeze it off to the side
<naffy-duck> Tensop grub being/
<bod_> WGGMk, ok,. can you pastebin your output for     lspci
<sk8deamon> how do u create somethign like ubuntu from scratch
<naffy-duck> ?
<Tensop> grub is a boot loader
<procrastinator> does anyone know how to resolve this error: http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/2622/screenshotgnomemountmm7.png  (trying to mount an onboard raid)
<WGGMk> bod_: sure, gimme 2
<naffy-duck> k, tks
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah, the ubuntu instlaler will ask you if you want to do your drives manually - say yes, then sort out the linux partitions the way you want to
<seacat> sk8deamon,  you want to roll your own distro?
<czr> sk8deamon, google for 'linux from scratch' and reverse endless amount of time and patience.
<gmcastil> Temagic: just don't delete the nfs pratitoin
<czr> sk8deamon, reserve even :-)
<jwelcher> gmcastil: Thanks for your help. Ha ha, there is a perl script: /usr/sbin/syslogd-listfiles that parses /etc/syslog.conf.... oh man... well, that answers my question.
<gmcastil> czr: i ran LFS for about a year....i liked it, but its HARD
<naffy-duck> scuse me, i need to take a break and weep a little, tks for ur help mighty ones :)
<gmcastil> jwelcher: :)
<Temagic> ok,so then I delete the old linux partitions, and create new ones... will grub or whatever bootloader recognize that vista is installed and opensuse removed?
<WGGMk> bod_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54289/
<czr> gmcastil, it's an educative experience :-)
<gmcastil> Temagic: if the partitions you want to have already exist, you'll just format over the old ones
<gmcastil> czr: Yes. It. Is.
<Temagic> k
<DJAdmiral> sk8deamon: ubuntu's not made from scratch.
<wsguede> gmcastil: so if i wanted to ssh into my desktop from an outside ip, i would... ssh to (myIP)  ???
<gmcastil> Temagic: pastebin fdisk if you like, i'l look at it
<seacat> sk8deamon,  you want to roll your own distro?:  http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/roll-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd-with-reconstructor-276092.php
<gmcastil> ssh gmcastil@my.ip.address
<DJAdmiral> sk8deamon: it's based on debian, and it's worked on by both a community and a full list of professional workers.
<bod_> WGGMk,  how many lines are given as the output for this      lspci | grep audio
<Temagic> gmcastil: please elaborate? I'm running off linux now, so no fdisk? Where do I find this information in linux, and where do I post it for you to see?
<sk8deamon> thanks seacat
<gmcastil> Temagic: you'll post it in the pastebin
<sk8deamon> tahnks djadmiral
<gmcastil> !pastebin > Temagic
<WGGMk> bod_: i dont get any lines
<DJAdmiral> However if you still insist on making your own distro from scratch with zero linux experience whatsoever, then feel free to try out www.linuxfromscratch.org
<sk8deamon> lol
<gmcastil> Temagic: su to root and run fdisk /dev/<hard drive> and then 'p'rint the partition table
<bod_> WGGMk, do the command again with a capital A for Audio
<Temagic> thanks, didn't know... I'll post in pastbin
<sk8deamon> djadmiral can u talk privately
<DJAdmiral> but be warned, there's a high chance of your system breaking if you don't know what you're doing >_<
<gmcastil> LFS is madness if you've not used linux for a while
<WGGMk> bod_: it only returns 1 line
<czr> DJAdmiral, one could even say that if the system doesn't break, then LFS is a failure. failure = learning :-)
<DJAdmiral> gmcastil: aye
<gmcastil> it took me about a month of building to get a system that was usable
<seacat> sk8deamon, Want to build  your own custom Linux  system, entirely from source code?: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<bod_> WGGMk, ok next question, why is your graphics card delivering you sound?
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah...you know how to use fdisk?
<gmcastil> Temagic: you'll need to be root
<DJAdmiral> czr, not to the extent when your machine becomes completely inoperable.
<DJAdmiral> but yes, I agree with you up to a point
<WGGMk> bod_: im not sure I have an answer for that, could it have anything to do with the fact that my machine is a laptop?
<gmcastil> czr: well, actually, you'll probably not be able to boot the first time - you'll forget to build in IDE support
<Temagic> unable to open /dev/hda
<Temagic> lol
<czr> gmcastil, plural you yes. not me :-)
<DJAdmiral> sk8, I initiated a private chat with you
<seacat> Temagic, sudo fdisk -l
<gmcastil> Temagic: what device is your hard drive?
<gmcastil> Temagic: and yeah, as root :)
<sk8deamon> i am talking
<sosus_> Has anyone ever had a problem with video playback in skype? The person I am talking to tells me that they can see me on my webcam, but I can't see their webcam, nor the image of my own webcam (although ekiga works fine)
<sk8deamon> but guess i have to register or something
<DJAdmiral> I'm not getting any replies.
<Flannel> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Temagic> ahhh... sda:)
<bod_> WGGMk, yer,. but no,.,. lol,.,. ok,. type this in a terminal      alsamixer
<DJAdmiral> yes, you have to register.
<gmcastil> hehe
<Flannel> DJAdmiral: you can /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<WGGMk> bod_: and then?
 * czr hopes that soon one will not see /dev/hd* anymore
<bod_> WGGMk, make sure none of those bars are muted
<DJAdmiral> Thanks, Flannel
<biouser> I lost my downloads in firefox.  They always came to the desktop now the download window doesn't come up and I can't find the file
<gmcastil> czr: i really hate the whole UUID thing that ubuntu is hooked on
<gmcastil> biouser: probably in ~/Desktop
<WGGMk> bod_: how would I be able to determine that? is this the same as double clicking on the volume indicator in the taskbar?
<czr> gmcastil, I like it personally. labels would have been better for desktop use, but UUID is technically more elegant. but that's just me :-)
<gmcastil> biouser: or, you can just open a terminal and do: find | grep <filename>
<biouser> I lost my downloads in firefox.  They always came to the desktop.  Now, the download window doesn't come up and I can't find the file.
<seacat> biouser, Edit -> Preferences ->
<Temagic> gmcastil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54290/
<gmcastil> czr: yeah, i agree with the elegant bit, but it frustated me a lot when i first installed this weekend
<czr> gmcastil, heh, I know that feeling :-)
<biouser> gmcastil, thanks, not in /Desktop though.  THanks fo the grep syntax
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah dude - you'r ein good shape
<Temagic> ;)
<gmcastil> biouser: not /Desktop - ~/Desktop
<Temagic> good
<gmcastil> Temagic: just make sure that yo udon't format the NTFS or /home partitions
<biouser> gmcastil, yeah, that's what I meant
<bod_> WGGMk, this is gonna sound weird,.,. copy and paste the screen after youve typed alsamixer into pastebin
<biouser> seacat, I'm listening
<hsystemxX> kubuntu channel is patetic...
<seacat> biouser, Edit -> Preferences -> Main tab.... change as needed...
<Temagic> hmmm... /home ? is that a linux partition? which is currently occupied by opensuse...?
<gmcastil> Temagic: one little warning, before you instal - rename your home directory something else, say...  "mv -v /home/Temagic /home/Temagic.old"
<WGGMk> bod_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54291/
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im runing 7.10 with compiz, and it seems to be fine, ie fast and stable, except for one thing. When im running a 3d application, if something causes that application to lose focus, ie a pidgin guification or a rhythmbox bubble thing, my entire system hangs and needs a hard reboot, what can i do?
<biouser> seacat, supposedly going to ~/Desktop and show downloads
<gmcastil> biouser: open firefox and press Ctrl-Y
<Temagic> gmcastil: I have absolutely no files on opensuse that I need to save... is renaming home still apllicable?
<seacat> biouser, To the Desktop is the default setting, but change it to how-ever you want.
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah, the .X...  files can sometimes screw things up
<Temagic> k
<gmcastil> biouser: it'll show you in the dialog box where files are being downloaded
<bod_> WGGMk, increse the first bar and the second to last bar to over half way up
<biouser> gmcastil, thanks for the tip.  so, it's not downloading recently for some reason
<Temagic> where do I put in the command: mv -v /home/Temagic /home/Temagic.old
<Temagic> ?
<WGGMk> bod_: the master and PCM? they are both at 100
<gmcastil> Temagic: the terminal
<gmcastil> Temagic: you'll need to sudo it
<Temagic> while running opensuse?
<gmcastil> Temagic: plus, you want a clean home directory - then just change the permissions and get what you want
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah
<biouser> gmcastil, seacat 'open with' works but not save to disk
<seacat> biouser, Did you understand the instructions I gave you?
<bod_> WGGMk, oh, ok,. hang on im just looking for another command,. gimme a sec
<biouser> seacat, yes, I did all that
<WGGMk> bod_: k
<gmcastil> Temagic: what would be better is to just reformat /home, if you don't need anything on it
<kylix13> hello, all. I am a new user for Ubuntu, It doen't have manual for the function fread(). How can I get it ? It doesn't have all libc user manuals and system call user manuals.
<Temagic> isn't it possible to completely wipe the linux partitions during the install of ubuntu? or should I do it from windows first, and restore the mbr, and then install ubuntu? Yeah, I don't need anything from my linux partitions, I only tried to get opensuse to work, and failed:) so, I'llbe starting from scratch
<Guest56221> yo got a quick question, I have irssi running right now but I got out of the terminal program where it was running in, how would I go about opening a new terminal and bringing the program back to the front
<biouser> gmcastil, when I 'open with' the file goes to ~tmp and I can view it fine and it shows up in the downloads.  But, if I 'save to disk' nothing happens
<gmcastil> kylix13: hehe
<Flannel> Temagic: yeah.  Just reinstall, and slash and burn
<cEw_eSemP_niEzZ> hy
<seacat> biouser, Did you check the option:  "Show the Downloads window when downloading file" ?
<biouser> seacat, yes, and that works if i choose to open the file
<kylix13> gmcastil: would you help me ?
<Temagic> Flannel: will the bootloader of ubuntu pick up that opensuse has been cast to hell?
<gmcastil> Temagic: ubuntu will take care of everything
<Temagic> ok, thanks
<Flannel> Temagic: It may, it may not.  It won't be a problem if it still has the SuSe stuff
<gmcastil> Temagic: just make sure that you assign the mount points correctly
<bod_> WGGMk, type this          asoundconf set-default-card MCP51
<seacat> biouser, If you right-click on a link, you will get context menu with several options
<ldrebs_5> is anyone here familiar with apollon?
<Temagic> ok, I think Iæ'll be able to do that... 24% of ubuntu downloaded... I'm getting excited:)
<WGGMk> bod_: should it return anything?
<seacat> biouser, One being "Save Link as..."
<gmcastil> wow....i'm trashed
<bod_> WGGMk, if the command is succesfull,.,.no
<biouser> seacat, right
<gmcastil> i drank a whole bottle of cote de rhone
<seacat> biouser, Ok, that should do it, right?
<ldrebs_4> is anyone familiar with apollon
<Flannel> !offtopic | gmcastil
<ubotu> gmcastil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WGGMk> bod_: then it was successful i suppose
<BodOmLaW> right now im on the running ubuntu live cause i cant get dmraid to work, can anybody help me?
<bod_> WGGMk, good,. 1 sec
<gmcastil> Flannel: i'm not in the mood for a reprimand
<BodOmLaW> right now im on the running ubuntu live cause i cant get dmraid to work, can anybody help me?
<ldrebs> can anyone help me with apollon
<Flannel> gmcastil: Then go to #ubuntu-offtopic and be belligerent
<biouser> I need to change the permissions on ~/Desktop for some reason
<bod_> WGGMk, type this        cat /proc/asound/cards                 and pastebin the output
<seacat> BodOmLaW, It works like this:  You ask specific questions, you get specific answers.
<biouser> the owner is root and I think I need to give myself access
<BodOmLaW> lol right
<BodOmLaW> uh
<gmcastil> biouser: open a terminal, then: "chown biouser:biouser -Rv ~/Desktop
<ldrebs> My apollon will not connect to the networks, all it ever says is connecting.... What could be causing this?
<gmcastil> Flannel: go die in a fire
<seacat> biouser,  Access to what?
<PKdoR> What foldr are my apps installed to?
<astro76> !coc | gmcastil
<ubotu> gmcastil: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gmcastil> biouser: how did it get root ownership/
<WGGMk> bod_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54294/
<gmcastil> ?
<bod_> gmcastil, please keep it polite
<gmcastil> <sigh> no good deed goes unpunished
<gmcastil> PKdoR: file structure in linux is very different than in windows
<biouser> gmcastil, I don't know how that happened.  But, changing the ownership did work just now
<ldrebs> My apollon will not connect to the networks, all it ever says is connecting.... What could be causing this?
<gmcastil> biouser: you go it?
<wers> how do I edit the properties of the SLAB/gnome-main-menu?
<Guest56221> so there is no way to bring a program back to the front of the terminal after exiting the terminal?
<gmcastil> PKdoR: programs aren't installed in a direcory like in windows - different types of files go to different places
<biouser> gmcastil, brilliant!  thank you so much!
<gmcastil> biouser: yup
<gmcastil> anytime
<seacat> biouser, What are permissions now?    ls -l ~/Desktop
<bod_> WGGMk, do you have sound atm?
<ldrebs> gmcastil....are you familiar with apollon?
<biouser> gmcastil, that is pretty strange
<gmcastil> ldrebs: no...i'd just google it if i wanted to know about it, i've never heard of it
<crdlb> GerrySly: use screen
<sosus_> does anyone know how to get incoming video in skype to work? my webcam is working, but I cant see who I'm talking to
<ldrebs> I did....i've come to the end
<BodOmLaW> when doing the manual partition setup in ubuntu what kind of partitions am I supposed to have?
<gmcastil> PKdoR: binaries go to /bin and /usr/bin, libraries go to /lib and /usr/lib, etc....
<gmcastil> PKdoR: is there something more specific you were asking?
<PKdoR> I need to manuallu remove a en extencion from fire fox but cat find the folder
<GerrySly> yeah but how do I open a screen when I have closed the terminal
<ldrebs> and all is working accept it just won't finalize its connection
<BodOmLaW> when doing the manual partition setup in ubuntu what kind of partitions am I supposed to have?
<gmcastil> ldrebs: firewalling?
<biouser> seacat, my user
<crdlb> GerrySly: that irssi is gone
<WGGMk> bod_: negative
<ldrebs> no I have a forwarded port
<ldrebs> through the router
<GerrySly> but the user is still logged into the irc
<gmcastil> ldrebs: iptables?
<gmcastil> ldrebs: linux has kernel level packet filtering
<biouser> BodOmLaW, you need an ext for / and a small linux-swap partition
<seacat> BodOmLaW, You should do auto partitioning.
<crdlb> GerrySly: if irssi somehow stayed running, you could manually kill the process, otherwise you'll just have to wait for it to time out (or ghost the nick if you registered it)
<ldrebs> yea....so how do I fix that
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: i don't agree with auto-partitioning
<BodOmLaW> but i want raid
<GerrySly> yeah so there is no way to open back the program
<gmcastil> ldrebs: sudo iptables --flush
<crdlb> GerrySly: unless you run it in screen
<BodOmLaW> if not my xp partition will have 250gb and that is useless
<ldrebs> and what should I expect with that
<gmcastil> ldrebs: you should expec it to work
<Temagic> can ubuntu read and write ntfs partitions?
<gmcastil> Temagic: yes
<Temagic> cool
<ldrebs> do I apt-get that
<bod_> WGGMk, this is odd,.,. in the top right corner, theres a pic of a speaker, is it muted? right click on it and open volume control then go-->File-->change device,.,. how many choices have you got?
<ldrebs> the sudo command itself said not found
<seacat> ldrebs, It will flush out all iptables rules
<GerrySly> god damn it
<gmcastil> ldrebs: if it works after that, then reconfigure your firewall - that command i gave you is just a temp
<seacat> GerrySly, That's not His last name.
<WGGMk> bod_: no its not muted, 2 options.. Alsa Mixer & OSS Mixer
<BodOmLaW> what would i do to get a partition that both xp and ubuntu could r/w?
<gmcastil> Temagic: more accurately - the linux kernel supports ntfs reads/writes...whether ubuntu's kernel does, i don't know
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: fat32 works pretty well for that sotr of thing
<bod_> WGGMk, which one is it using?
<gmcastil> wow...i'm pretty hammered right now
<WGGMk> bod_: Alsa
<BodOmLaW> how many gigs can fat32 support?
<gmcastil> a lot
<BodOmLaW> kk
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: lemme google...hang on
<PKdoR> I need to manually remove the FEBE and CLEO Extencions from firefox cause if I uninstallthem trhou fire fox it still leave the setting for them
<jdh6403> god firestarter is easy to use
<BodOmLaW> as long as its over 10gb
<farid> could somebody help me with a sound problem
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: ....oh, well, yeah, it is
 * jdh6403 huggles his ubuntu
<PKdoR> so I need to RM the extencions
<BodOmLaW> great
<bod_> WGGMk, well im stumped,.,. you seem to have a nVidia sound card, but no sound,.,.hhhmmm,. sorry i dont hink i can help much more,. try asking about again
<ldrebs> with the command nothing happened on the surface, just started another line in terminal
<Aloha> i just spent 2 hours trying to configure my ISA sound card. I'm giving in and buying a PCI
<BodOmLaW> should i be using ext2 or 3?>
<gmcastil> PKdoR: move .mozilla .mozilla.org
<gmcastil> PKdoR: err.....   mv -v ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<BodOmLaW> should i be using ext2 or 3?
<seacat> BodOmLaW, For what?
<BodOmLaW> for my primary
<seacat> BodOmLaW, ext3
<Temagic> k... last question (for a while...) I'm thinking of a setup of four partitions: 1. Vista 2. Linux, ubuntu 3: Linux, Swap, 4: UserData, NTFS. So, how much space should I allocate to the ubuntu partition, that will contain all the ubuntu programs, but no userfiles (pictures, spreadsheets, videos, mp3s etc.) ?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: ext3
<flyback> n #electronics
<cvd> firestarter alert me when something wanna out/in?
<WGGMk> bod_: thanks for the help, im thinking about possibly reinstalling because ive come across some other issues that just "shouldnt" happen as well, i appreciate you assistance
<BodOmLaW> k
<darth_chatri> how do i get rid if the splash screen during bootup?
<gmcastil> darth_chatri: remove the splash option in the boot params
<bod_> WGGMk, ok,.,.no probs,. sorry i couldnt fix it
<darth_chatri> i've got rid of the splash screen, but i cant see the boot messages
<seacat> darth_chatri, Esc
<BodOmLaW> so i need root, swap, and main?
<WGGMk> bod_: its all gravy baby lol
<cvd> like 'Firefox is trying to connect to the internet, allow it"?
<Aloha> is there a supported hardware list?
 * bod_ smiles ;)
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: no...you typically want /home on a different partition
<bod_> cvd, yes allow firefox to connect to the internet
<darth_chatri> seacat, ok thanks, i'll try that
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: then, the rest doesn't really matter that much
<Mike__> what room should I ask about nvidia driver problems?
<gmcastil> Mike__: google
<seacat> BodOmLaW,  swap    /     /home
<BodOmLaW> k
<Mike__> gee gmcastil, that is so helpful
<bod_> Mike__, if its nvidia drivers on ubuntu, you can ask in here
<gmcastil> Temagic: i prefer to have 4 partitions - a /home, swap, /, and a /boot
<ldrebs> gmcastil you're brilliant
<gmcastil> ldrebs: did it work?
<ldrebs> although it still won't connect
<gmcastil> ...
<gmcastil> but, you got different results?
<seacat> BodOmLaW, or:    swap   /     /home   /usr    /var      etc. etc.
<Temagic> gmcastil: could you please explain the functions of those four partitions?
<j_humphrey> is it possible to make a live usb on vista without a cd?
<ldrebs> when I entered the command nothing really happened
 * gmcastil motions everyone to listen up!
<cvd> cuz i have firestarter but never alert me of nothing
<ldrebs> I put in my system password, but a new line of of command in terminal popped up
<Mike__> thanks bod, I have 7.10 ubuntu, geforce 6600, when I load the Nvidia Drivers, I get API number mismatch, until i run modprobe -r nvidia, but it doesnt hold over between boots
<BodOmLaW> why are the others optional?
<gmcastil> Temagic: /boot - around 32 MB, the kernel, boot config files, and some other small stuff are here
<cvd> WHere is the ubuntu default usplash located?
<Temagic> k
<ldrebs> by the way, I'm using Gutsy
<seacat> j_humphrey,   /  is root directory    swap  is swap       /home   is home    etc...
<gmcastil> Temagic: / - the root filesystem, /bin, /var, /root, /usr, /lib will all be on here - this is where 'the system' is stored at
<sapperjanko1> hey all, im back, i think i stuffed something up here... was told to go into sudo nano -w /etc/sudoers, and put the user in under permissions.. but now im gettin this line...>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 24 <<< - sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24
<Temagic> k
<j_humphrey> gmcastil, so if i unzip the iso image onto a usb, it should boot?
<gmcastil> Temagic: swap  -  just what it sounds like, the swap partition - should be 2X the amount of physical memory you have - yes, mine really is 8 GB
<gmcastil> j_humphrey: no, it won't - you have to make it bootable
<Temagic> dunno:)
<Flannel> Temagic: Make boot 500MB
<Mike__> sapperjankol: were you not just suppose to add the user to the admin group?
<j_humphrey> gmcastil, how do i do that on windows?
<Flannel> Temagic: 256 is probably fine too, but 32MB is too small.
<BodOmLaW> seacat say i have 400gb how big should all those partitions be (/ /home swap)
<gmcastil> j_humphrey: no idea, i don't use windows
<sapperjanko1> Mike_:yea thats what i did
<gmcastil> Temagic: /home - the home directory - where all your pictures, moves, music, pr0n, will go
<Mike__> sapperjankol, pastebin your sudoer?
<ldrebs> gmcastil: Where should I go since the iptables didn't work?
<seacat> BodOmLaW, That's up to you.  If you only need 3 or 4 kernels,  /boot can be 200MB or less.
<gmcastil> Temagic: the reason you want home separate is so that, after a reinstall and upgrard, you don't have to wipe out your /home directory
<sapperjanko1> Mike__: its not letting me get back into it
<Temagic> so, can I live without the /home partition, if I will be using a ntfs partition to share files between linux and windows?
<gmcastil> good god - /boot should be a MAX of 32 mb
<Flannel> sapperjanko1: when you type "groups" on that user, are you part of admin?
<gmcastil> Temagic: you _can_, but its not recommended
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: swap - 2X your available memory
<seacat> BodOmLaW,   /home   can be as small or large as you see fit, depending on what you will do with your computer, what files you might or might not save.
<BodOmLaW> who said to make a /boot partition i was just told i only needed root home and swap
<Temagic> o.k. can I have /home and / on the same partition then?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW:  you odn't have to
<sapperjanko1> Mike__:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54297/
<Flannel> BodOmLaW: You really don't need a /boot
<BodOmLaW> ok ok
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: and, i wouldn't do it for you
<crdlb> Temagic: yes you can, that's how ubuntu does it by default
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: i do it becuase of old habits
<j_humphrey> gmcastil, if i make the usb bootable, and unzip the iso to the usb drive, will it boot then?
<BodOmLaW> and the root should be?
<seacat> BodOmLaW,    /     should be no less than 3 gig, (less than 2 gig and you'll fill it almost up upon install)
<Mike__> thats a pastevin of the error
<gmcastil> j_humphrey: no - the iso is an image of some sort - you need to burn the iso to the media
<sapperjanko1> Flannel: im pretty sure i am apart of the adm group :S
<gmcastil> i made my / 10 GB
<ldrebs> anyone else familiar with apollon?
<BodOmLaW> ok
<Flannel> sapperjanko1: not adm, admin
<BodOmLaW> thank you
<Mike__> not adm, admin
<Mike__> different groups
<Mike__> lol
<Temagic> ok... so I'll have a SMALL /boot, another partition containing / and /home, and a third (ntfs) for storing files...
<BodOmLaW> im sure ill have more questions in a moment
<seacat> BodOmLaW, Just portion it out as you see fit, depending on the size of the drive(s).
<gmcastil> temagic BodOmLaW: i'll pastebin my drive
<gmcastil> shit...
<gmcastil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seacat> BodOmLaW, How bid is the drive?  How many partitions are you going to use?
<bod_> guys,. i accidently removed the volume control icon from the taskbar,. i added it again but i cant move it back to the original position,.,.any ideas?
<Flannel> !language | gmcastil
<ubotu> gmcastil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Temagic> so, the question remains, how much space does a typical ubuntu setup use, with all good programs installed... will I be fine with 10 or 20 GB?
<sapperjanko1> well when i log into webmin, under that user the Primary group is travis, n the Secondary is adm (4)
<drgeb> what program can I use to make a blind copy ?
<Mike__> ubuntu kernel module problems?
<Mike__> nvidia
<seacat>   BodOmLaW   Ask yourself  ^^^
<Flannel> sapperjanko1: 10GB should be fine.  20GB is definately sufficient
<DJAdmiral> the flash install still broken?
<drgeb> that was dumb sorry. what program can I use to make a blind copy of a CD to a harddrive ?
<bod_> DJAdmiral, yes,. but there are now fixes&workarounds
<sapperjanko1> Flannel: i think ya meant Temagic there LOL
<Temagic> k... 10GB then
<seacat> drgeb, "blind copy"?
<Flannel> sapperjanko1: You're right.  You were just real close to each other.
<Temagic> thank you all for all your help... greatly appriciated!
<Temagic> 33% downloaded now...
<drgeb> seacat an exact binary copy
<bod_> drgeb, do you mean an iso image?
<seacat> drgeb, Do you want to make an ISO image of the CD on your hard drive?  So that you can burn a CD later on?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone help me with some gutsy-to-xp networking troubles?  i posted details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684366
<BodOmLaW> ok root 10gb, home 460+, swap 4gb
<BodOmLaW> sound right
<qarl> can anyone recommend a lightweight IMAP mail server?
<gmcastil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54299/
<drgeb> seacat these cd's are all audio files. so I have a backup
<gmcastil> that's after a pretty standard xubuntu install (no KDE)
<drgeb> seacat I just played with cdparanoia and then created a raw file. I ran in 4 times and then did an md5sum of the 4 files and compared them and they were equal but
<seacat> BodOmLaW,   460+ ?   Is that 460G?
<BodOmLaW> gb=*
<gmcastil> Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes
<gmcastil> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders
<gmcastil> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<gmcastil> Disk identifier: 0x0006f2ec
<gmcastil>  
<FloodBot3> gmcastil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmcastil>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Mike__> do i have to run modprobe -r nvidia on every boot?
<BodOmLaW> 460gb=**
<BodOmLaW> lol
<bod_> drgeb, im confused what do you mean by a "blind copy"??
<m0dY> hey, how can i know the number of bytes per inode of a certain partition or a certain hard disk ?
<seacat> BodOmLaW, What size is the HD?
<bod_> !pastebin | gmcastil
<drgeb> bod_ an exact binary replica of the CD
<sapperjanko1> does this make any sence 2 you guys..... ubuntu : Feb  1 17:31:45 : travis : parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24 ; TTY=pts/0
<BodOmLaW> 2x 250
<sapperjanko1> ; PWD=/var/www ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/nano -w /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> drgeb: you want to create an iso from your CD
<drgeb> seacat then I found out about k3b and tried this but when I compared the raw file with that off cdparanioa they were different
<bod_> drgeb, you want to make an exact copy of a cd?
<seacat> drgeb, What is on the CD?
<BodOmLaW> but it adds up to 466
<ubotu> gmcastil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BodOmLaW> i got ripped off like 33gb
<drgeb> seacat alll the CD's are audio cd's
<BodOmLaW> 34gb i mean
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: 33gb is probalby in a hidden pratition
<Temagic> gmcastil: cool. thanks
<gmcastil> Temagic: yeah, does that help?
<BodOmLaW> hidden by who?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: manufacturer
<Flannel> BodOmLaW: GiB vs GB
<Temagic> yeah...
<sapperjanko1> the boggy man :P
<bod_> drgeb,  but you want an axact copy of them? i think you mean an iso
<m0dY> how can i know the number of bytes per inode of a certain partition or a certain hard disk ?
<seacat> drgeb, Then you want to rip the CD and put .wav files on your HD?
<BodOmLaW> why would they do that?
<BodOmLaW> what purpose?
<Temagic> recon I'll be using / and /home on the same partition though, as I doubt I can mount /home on a ntfs partition?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: system restore information is often put there
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone help me with some gutsy-to-xp networking troubles?  i posted details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684366
<bod_> seacat, do you understand his question?
<seacat> drgeb, Use CD ripper:  like sound juicer or...
<bod_> !repeat | VvWolverinevV
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BodOmLaW> i think this is actually working this time
<Flannel> BodOmLaW: HDD mfcs measure in GB (1000000 Bytes), your OS uses GiB (1048576B)
<drgeb> seacat yes step 1 from cd to (raw or iso) step2 from (raw or iso ) to mp3 or flac or whatever. step 3 get a slingbox so I can stream this to my highend fidelity audio system
<BodOmLaW> really
<seacat> bod_,  He wants to rip music CDs I think.
<Mike__> do i have to run modprobe -r nvidia on every boot?
<BodOmLaW> no gigabytes?
<gmcastil> Mike__: no
<Mike__> gmcastil, what will make it hold?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: what he's sayings is that 1 GB != 1000000000
<bod_> drgeb, just explore the cd, copy the files onto your drive, then use a converter to get them to the correct format
<gmcastil> Mike__: man modprobe.conf
<BodOmLaW> ic
<Flannel> BodOmLaW: Gigabytes as far as HDD is concerned is 10^6, GibiBytes is 1024*1024 bytes.  One is binaryish, one is decimal.
<drgeb> seacat soundjuice immediately goes to mp3 so I don't have an exact image backup copy of the cd itself
<bod_> seacat, confusing way of saying that,.,.lol
<seacat> drgeb, Applications --> Sound Juicer
<BodOmLaW> ok i see
<drgeb> bod_ what ISO copy programs are there for linux ?
 * VvWolverinevV apologizes to bod_
 * bod_ says thankyou, and just be patient ;)
<drgeb> seacat I know about sound juicer but this is not exactly what I am looking for
<gmcastil> wow...3 wisemen are evil
<seacat> drgeb, Is that what you want?
<BodOmLaW> so now that i have my partitions i install?
<seacat> drgeb, sudo apt-get install grip
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: actualy, the installer will elt you do all that stuff yourself in it too
<Flannel> BodOmLaW: You actually create the partitions in the installer, usually.
<imaginal> drgeb: is wav exact enough for you?
<BodOmLaW> yes, but i found it a little easier with gparted cause ive been playing with it all night
<rctmcl> and practice sodomy
<seacat> drgeb, grip - GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: with a little bit of time, you'l find that command line utilities like fdisk are a lot faster and easier
<PKdoR> mk is the make directory command right?
<seacat> PKdoR, mkdir
<mazev> PKdoR: mkdir
<joseph> using ubuntu for my first time!
<bod_> BodOmLaW, the command line is your bestest friend ;)
<joseph> love it
<gmcastil> PKdoR: mkdirasdfasdf
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: its true...you'll never really statr understanding linux until you use the comand line
<seacat> joseph,  congradulations!  :)
<BodOmLaW> im a newb!
<Mike__> gmcastil, should I blacklist it then?
<PKdoR> sudo mkdir /usr/lib/firefox/searchplugins
<PKdoR> is that right
<PKdoR> ?
<gmcastil> PKdoR: what are you doing and why?
<bod_> BodOmLaW, so,. he's still your friend   ;),.,.
<BodOmLaW> ok
<seacat> PKdoR, Yes that is right syntax
<joseph> i have one question though... i don't see like half the applications that are checked off in the add/remove applications in the applications folder
 * gmcastil abhors the word 'folder'
<PKdoR> I have previouslly saved seach pluggins that I would like to import to ubuntu firefox
<bod_> BodOmLaW, as you learn how things work you will realise that the command line is indispensable
<BodOmLaW> i do use terminal for sudo dmraid -ay
<Mike__> gmcastil, the people at #nvidia say its a ubuntu kernel module bug, I am not sure what I am looking for
<BodOmLaW> to refresh
<gmcastil> PKdoR: you can do it in your home directory - that would be wizer, i think
<seacat> joseph, What is your question?
<PKdoR> they are in really>?
<PKdoR> how would I go about that then./
<bod_> BodOmLaW, which program do you use to listen to music?
<gmcastil> Mike__: yeah, the ubuntu module is broken - you'll need to compile your own from source or wait until a patch comes out (which outht to be soon)
<BodOmLaW> in xp it was itunes
<BodOmLaW> but
<BodOmLaW> now im gonna switch to songbird
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: i use xmms, but there are a lot of other choices
<BodOmLaW> some good mozzila stuff
<tinman> I am getting a large number of errors after I had a boot problem ( i ran e2fsck through live cd) one of the error Failed to execute program /usr/lib/gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon: Permission denied
<bod_> BodOmLaW, i suggest trying amarok,.,. do you have songbird installed atm?
<seacat> BodOmLaW, xmms  mpg123    etc. etc.
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: mpg123 is for kings
<BodOmLaW> im on live right now
<gmcastil> bash + mp3 ftw
<PKdoR> I think I just found out how
<Mike__> gmcastil, which module are we talking about here, I compiled the nvidia module from source
<joseph> seacat- i don't see like half the applications that are checked off in the add/remove applications in the applications folder
<BodOmLaW> so if i did install my music is on a bunch of disks beside me
<gmcastil> joseph: quit spamming
<bod_> BodOmLaW, try typing     totem      in a terminal,.,.
<BodOmLaW> ? why
<PKdoR> the settings are in ."folder name" right?
<tinman> I am getting around 12 errors in total
<BodOmLaW> what is totem?
<gmcastil> PKdoR: yeah, usually
<bod_> BodOmLaW, it will load a music/video player
<PKdoR> ok
<seacat> BodOmLaW, Totem is a video player
<gmcastil> PKdoR: thats the normal place for applications to stash user level stuff
<BodOmLaW> can i stream music?
<bod_> yes
<PKdoR> nice
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: yeah
<BodOmLaW> or do i have to have my own
<BodOmLaW> off the internet?
<BodOmLaW> or off disk
<seacat> BodOmLaW, Sure...
<sosus_> does anyone know how to get incoming video in skype to work? my webcam is working, but I cant see who I'm talking to
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: there rreally ain't much you can't do in linux that you can do in windows, it just takes a little more effort and understanding
<gmcastil> hey guys...i have to apologize if i'm being a dick....i'm completely trashed
 * imaginal writes on gmcastil with a sharpee
<gmcastil> i've no idea what i've told anyone tonight...hopefully, i'm being helpful
<bod_> gmcastil, please control your urge to tell us things like this,.,. just be polite and we'll have no problems
<seacat> gmcastil, BodOmLaW   Actually, just different app names is all, it's not any more difficult really.
<BodOmLaW> i have no music on here and the dvdrom is using the ubuntu disk, i cant play music
<gmcastil> bod_: i like telling things like this...get over youself
<Temagic> gmcastil: you're not being a dic*, you're actually helpfull, besides, tomorrow you can read the log:)
<BodOmLaW> fakeraid is a lot more difficult
<seacat> gmcastil, It that is the case, maybe you should just hide and watch.
<gmcastil> Temagic: i finally found my .emacs file, so now i can actually work again
<bod_> BodOmLaW, im just trying to show you that anything you can do in the graphical interface, you can do from terminal,.,. such as typing    firefox &        to load mozilla firefox
<gmcastil> Temagic:  i had to pull it off of my work computer
<BodOmLaW> cool
<tinman>  fastfinger was kicked from #xyz by ChanServ [You can not create new
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: oh yeah dude....i'm using IRC from a text prompt
<tinman>           channels.]
<tinman> err
<tinman> sorry
<tinman> Sohuld I link to the screen shot of my errors?
<Mike__> can someone tell me how to make modprobe -r nvidia survive reboots
<Temagic> gmcastil: don't know what an .emacs-file is, but, good that you found it:)
<BodOmLaW> how long should i expect it too take to resize my partition?
<seacat> gmcastil is an irssi user  Yes?
<gmcastil> Temagic: .files are config files
<gmcastil> seacat: no...emacs
<seacat> o
<BodOmLaW> ?
<imaginal> BodOmLaW: depends on the size
<gmcastil> Temagic: dot-files are config files for programs
<BodOmLaW> i installed xchat with terminal
<BodOmLaW> fyi
<Temagic> k
<gmcastil> Temagic: open up a terminal, and type 'ls -al' and you'l see a  bunch of hidden files
<BodOmLaW> i had to google how
<Temagic> so what is the .emacs a config file for?
<gmcastil> .bashrc, .bash_profile are bsah files
<BodOmLaW> but thats not the point lol
<gmcastil> Temagic: emacs
<Temagic> and emacs is what program?
<Temagic> type of program..
<bod_> BodOmLaW, cool,.,. have you tried loading xchat from terminal?  by the way,. if your loading a program from terminal make sure to put a & after the name of the program eg   xchat &     so that you can still use the terminal after opening the program
<gmcastil> Temagic: its a very extensible text editor...stands for Editor MACroS
<Temagic> k
<BodOmLaW> good tip thanks
<Temagic> like a spiced up notepad:)
<gmcastil> its basically a lisp interpreter that is used by a lot of programmers and some system admins
<bod_> ;)
<gmcastil> Temagic: not really
<BodOmLaW> what time is it?
<gmcastil> Temagic: text editing is only a minor function
<BodOmLaW> lol nevermind
<BodOmLaW> you are who know where
<Temagic> what are you programming gmcastil?
<seacat> Temagic, emacs is a very powerful editor
<bod_> BodOmLaW, what?
<BodOmLaW> nevermind
<gmcastil> Temagic: as your time in linux progresses, you'l need to start learning to use a text edirot, and you'll learn to use emacs or vi (the other commonly used txt editor)
<BodOmLaW> its taking forever!
<bod_> BodOmLaW, patience,.,.,.lol
<Temagic> as in, me giving back to the community? :)
<gmcastil> Temagic: there are basically two major divisions in the linux world concerning text editors - 44.5% use Vi, 44.5% use Emacs, and 1% use everything else
<seacat> Temagic, emacs  vim  pico  joe    (Editors)
<gmcastil> Temagic: people hold PASSIONATE beliefs...more than a few flame wars have started over it
<gmcastil> Temagic: programmers tend to prefer emacs, while system admins prefer Vi, though exceptions are common
<gmcastil> i myself am an exception....i started using Emacs as a systems admin
<seacat> Temagic, And vi users don't talk to pico users  etc. etc. etc.
<gmcastil> yeah, basicaly, half and half use vi and emacs, very few use the others
<BodOmLaW> gmcastil 44.5+44.5 = 89
<bod_> Temagic, editors like vim or emacs are essential for modifying critical files if something goes wrong,.
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: shit....
<BodOmLaW> what about the other 10%?
<Temagic> hehe, well, I LOVE notepad that comes with windows:) Guess I'll check out emacs when I install ubuntu then. Vi I've tried before... on Fedora... for some config file or something
<BodOmLaW> lol
<BodOmLaW> im considering fedora now
<seacat> Temagic, You'll like gedit
<bod_> BodOmLaW, why?
<BodOmLaW> cause it is raid compatible
<gmcastil> learn to use Vi at least a little bit - its required on a linux installation, so you'll always have it there
<seacat> Temagic, But the others we discussed are CLI
<Temagic> BodOmLaW: nah, poor translation and confusing menus...
<bod_> Temagic, true, you may prefer gedit or nano, but remember that emacs and vi are the more powerfull ones
 * mopflite loves vi (well, vim)
<gmcastil> Temagic: it's important to be able to use Vi a little bit, since if you need to fix your system without X, you can use it
<BodOmLaW> so you guys are hardcore Ubuntu eh?
 * gmcastil thinks Vi is important to know a little bit about, since it isn't linked against X
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: no...just linux
<seacat> Temagic, nano is a good one to start with, it's very simple and easy to learn.
<jscinoz> Hey guys, im runing 7.10 with compiz, and it seems to be fine, ie fast and stable, except for one thing. When im running a 3d application, if something causes that application to lose focus, ie a pidgin guification or a rhythmbox bubble thing, my entire system hangs and needs a hard reboot, what can i do?
<bod_> gmcastil, although vi has a non-newb friendly way of using it, you can still use nano without X
<Temagic> sure, I don't doubt it... I'll get to learn all those programs in due time... right now, I'm forgetting all the names of text editors:)
<detgar> could someone go to System->Preferences->Sessions and let me know the command used to start NetworkManager, please?
<gmcastil> bod_: nano isn't required on a linux installation - Vi is
<seacat> jscinoz, uninstall compiz
<BodOmLaW> holy shit! its working finally fuck
<mopflite> Temagic: it's worth learning vi or emacs since either can be used remotely when ssh'ed into a linux machine - as you progress in your linux adventures you will probably want to be able to maintain and administer machines remotely, without being sat at them with a keyboard, mouse and monitor
<bod_> gmcastil, no, what im saying is, vi can be difficult to use if you dont no what your doing
<Temagic> BodOmLaW: I'm sitting on OpenSUSE now as we speak. I like it, but my hardware isn't 100% compatible with it, which it is with ubuntu
<bod_> !language | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BodOmLaW> in two hours
<gmcastil> bod_: agreed....but, you can be an expert at nano, and if it ain't there, you be fawked
<ePax> How do i get .PBP files to run whith PSX emulator?
<BodOmLaW> lol for all those 8 year all developers right?
<seacat> BodOmLaW, Easer than MS Windows, right?
<gmcastil> Temagic: all the verions just blend together at this point...linux is linux, although Ubuntu does some really wierd shit sometimes
<BodOmLaW> lol kk sorry
<bod_> gmcastil, true,.,.lol,.,.
<mopflite> Temagic: I started out with suse in 2002 but they've lost their way a bit imho - I tried opensuse 10.3 the other day and really didn't like it too much
<ePax> Or how do i reverse .PBP files to .ISO files with CUE?
<corporeal> anyone here use funionfs?
<BodOmLaW> what is easer?
<gmcastil> mopflite: i was redhat for life.....bastards  blew it
<seacat> Ubuntu
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: ubuntu would be real easy for a neophyte to start learning the way linux works
<mopflite> gmcastil: I've heard that yes
<BodOmLaW> define neophyte
<gmcastil> seacat: it really takes the edge off of the learning curve
<mopflite> ubuntu is actually easier to learn than windows, for a complete newbie to computing in general
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: if you've asked any of the questions that i've ansewred tonight, your a neophyte
<BodOmLaW> ya its not to bad
<BodOmLaW> ic
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: its not bad or antynhg - we all start at the beginning
<BodOmLaW> neo means new
<BodOmLaW> im aware im a newb
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: i feeli like a noob when i start asking questions in #python
<BodOmLaW> im fine with that
<seacat> gmcastil, Yes, you are correct
<bod_> mopflite, unless you have no idea what your doing,.,. the annoying thing is kids are taught windows alll there school life,. then come out of school knowing of nothing else
<gmcastil> seacat: no ide awhat you're referring to, but i'll take your word for it
<ePax> mopflite: Ubuntu is not easier than win. But its kinda close.
<seacat> neophyte -  A new convert or proselyte; -- a name given by the early
<seacat>  Christians, and still given by the Roman Catholics, to
<seacat>  such as have recently embraced the Christian faith, and
<seacat>  been admitted to baptism, esp. to converts from heathenism
<seacat>  or Judaism.
<BodOmLaW> depends what area
<FloodBot3> seacat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> BodOmLaW, theres nothing wrong with being a n00b,.,. as long as your willing to learn and accept advice
<Temagic> me too, and I'm a complete newb (though I got fedora working... lots of text editing and googling for command lines... like DOS lol...) I like the idea of opensoftware, so I'm sure BigbRother doesn't record my webcaam and screen my files and check on everything I type and do and say. I do NOT trust Microsoft, for the simple reason that Microsoft and Bono are working together:)
<ePax> But its one of the easier linux distros and its easy to get help as well.
<gmcastil> ePax: i disagree - linux is harder to learn that windows simply because there's more to learn and the answer is never "its broken"
<BodOmLaW> that is why i am here not spending hours google the same stuff over and over
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: learn to use google
<BodOmLaW> i can
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: most of the questions people ask me, i answer by googling for it
<seacat> BodOmLaW, google is your friend
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: google and man/info pages
<BodOmLaW> and i got to the point that i knew fakeraid dmraid how to use the gparted
<seacat> BodOmLaW, www.google.com/linux    is also your friend
<BodOmLaW> but i got stuck
<BodOmLaW> I have always loved google
<BodOmLaW> and the best part
<bod_> BodOmLaW, google is definately one of your best frineds,.,. many people on this channel figure out the answer to peoples questions just by googleing it
<gmcastil> yup
<BodOmLaW> google is canadian
<Nyle> hey
<bod_> hi
<BodOmLaW> one canadian thing to be proud of
<corporeal> ?
<BodOmLaW> and our beer
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: too bad your beer sucks
<gmcastil> lol
<BodOmLaW> lol whatever
<bod_> haha
<gmcastil> its nast
<gmcastil> i live in the colorado front range....all we have is good beer
<bod_> gmcastil, belgiums are one of the best for beer,.,. they dont bother with 4% lager,. its all 6-10% wickedness
<gmcastil> bod_: 12%....gotta love the 1554
<gmcastil> well, i'm off to bed unless there are any last questions
<Temagic> yeah belgian beer, I second that!
<bod_> gmcastil, haha,.,. night
<lolmaus> Hi ^_^
<gmcastil> Temagic: new belgium brewing is just up the street from my house
<BodOmLaW> yes the and the belgium chocolate is the best
<Nyle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54301/ <-- this is my dmesg|grep ata .  Sometimes while using my system, my compter freezes up for like half a minute to a minute and then starts working ok.  I have recently started to see some of these messages while booting up that were not there before regarding ata.  Could someone please look and possibly help me figure out if it is my disk that is going bad
<gmcastil> lolmaus: this had better be good
<Temagic> gmcastil: good "night"
<Nyle> Thank you very much
<BodOmLaW> deos anyone here overclock?
<seacat> Gennis Extra Stout   rocks!  (actually, I like half & half best)
<Temagic> gmcastil: good night and thank you for your time and effort
<BodOmLaW> cause i restored my bios today
<BodOmLaW> but before
<BodOmLaW> it was beeping before it would boot
<bod_> BodOmLaW, do you mean overclocking your processor?
<BodOmLaW> yes
<gmcastil> i'll be baack on tomo=rrow night - i've onlhy been using ubuntu about a day or so :)
<Temagic> :)
<Temagic> 45% downloaded....
<seacat> BodOmLaW,  I see little need for overclocking.
<bod_> BodOmLaW, why would you want to overclock it? dont do it without allot of reading first
<BodOmLaW> i know what im doing
<bod_> seacat, its generally used for gaming computers
<BodOmLaW> i just wondered about what message the beeps were giving me
<Temagic> BodOmLaW: do you play a lot of 4d games?
<Nyle> can I get some help with my problem?
<BodOmLaW> 4d?
<seacat> I would rather have a stable system than one that might be a tiny bit faster.
<Temagic> oh, sorry, 3d
<bod_> BodOmLaW, good,. then you know theres no point,. especialy as ubuntu doesnt kill the processor like windows does
<BodOmLaW> yes i do
<Temagic> i'm a bit tired
<Nyle> maybe this is better suiited  for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nyle> ?
<gmcastil> bod_: or the user
<gmcastil> Nyle: yes
<bod_> gmcastil, yer   ;)
<seacat> Nyle, If you ask a specific question, we will try to answer.
<Nyle> seacat: scroll up
<BodOmLaW> at 2.4gHz my comp is laggy on crysis
<gmcastil> seacat: vague + ambiguiouty == ..|.
<ePax> He asked allready.
<BodOmLaW> and many other games
<Temagic> so that's why you overclock... anyway, the manual of your motherboard should tell you the meaning of the error codes (i.e. the system beeps)
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: well...yeah
<BodOmLaW> i was at 3.5
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: yuou need a cluster to run that thing
<BodOmLaW> lol
<BodOmLaW> i always wanted a cluster
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: they're a pain in the ass
<BodOmLaW> but widows deosnt do it
<BodOmLaW> so no gaming potentia
<BodOmLaW> l
<Nyle> could you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: yes it does
<BodOmLaW> right?
<BodOmLaW> really?
<BodOmLaW> how deos it work
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: yeah, there is clustering softwrae that runs on windows
<foxiness> i have a device that work well when hald turn it off ,is there a way to let hald run and this device ignore by hald ?
<Nyle> I am trying to get some actual support here, and your discussions not regarding ubuntu support are distracting others and not letting them see my problem
<bod_> BodOmLaW, do you know that ubuntu is not a gaming OS,. linux doesnt support high end windows games yeet
<BodOmLaW> i know this
<BodOmLaW> im going to dual boot with xp
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: clustering is basically just two things: unfettered network access between the nodes and a software library that allows for farming out of work to the nodes
<BodOmLaW> just for gaming
<BodOmLaW> ic
<Nyle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54301/ <-- this is my dmesg|grep ata .  Sometimes while using my system, my compter freezes up for like half a minute to a minute and then starts working ok.  I have recently started to see some of these messages while booting up that were not there before regarding ata.  Could someone please look and possibly help me figure out if it is my disk that is going bad
<Nyle> Thank you very much.
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: mpich is the main one used in the linux world....no idea what windows uses these days
<gmcastil> Nyle: quit spamming
<seacat> Nyle, There are utilities for testing HDs, you should try one, but would also suggest testing memory.  memtest
<BodOmLaW> so its like a raid 0 but with whole computers
<gmcastil> Nyle: i'm not clicking that link
<BodOmLaW> memtest is a good one
<BodOmLaW> good for mem overclocking
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: not really, its like 40 computers that can connect to each other without authentication
<Nyle> memtest? for ata errors?
<BodOmLaW> just a network?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: yeah, a netowrk
<Nyle> oh nm
<Corty> Does anyone know, why my keyboard shortcuts mess up when i start vmware-player?
<seacat> Nyle, Boot the install CD and run memtest
<BodOmLaW> but it deos divide the work right?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: one of the nodes, the master node, runs the program and then farms out the work to other nodes
<Nyle> seacat: my memory is fine.
<Temagic> Nyle: yes, and also make sure the sata cable is straight
<bod_> seacat, you can run memtest from the grub menu,.,.you dont need the cd
<Corty> I have to change the Scheme back to something else, and back to the original again
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: yeah, and to do that, it needs a software library which allows for the allocation of work
<BodOmLaW> deos it work in a pyramid shape or a nova?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: a ring is how its typically done these days, i think - i dont remembver the speicifcs of it
<Nyle> what are some tools I can use to check my hdd's health in every way?
<gmcastil> Nyle: fdisk
<seacat> bod_, Didn't know that.  Thank you.
<Nyle> file system + physical
<BodOmLaW> hdtach i think
<Nyle> gmcastil: fdisk?
<BodOmLaW> in windows
<BodOmLaW> probly no help to you
<Nyle> gmcastil: please don't try to help me.
<gmcastil> i won't
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: you can't run just any software on a cluster...it has to be written using a special library that allows for all that stuff
<bod_> gmcastil, BodOmLaW, guys can you take your convo to #ubuntu-offtopic please,. theres people needing answers now
<BodOmLaW> tell nyle to fuck off if hes gonna be like that
<bod_> seacat, no probs.,.,.
<BodOmLaW> sorry about my dirty french
<gmcastil> bod_: uh...we're talking about using linux to build a cluster, not really ot
<bod_> BodOmLaW, keep it clean please
<ePax> Where are all thouse ops
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: anyway, that's the basic idea behind it
<ePax> !ops
<bod_> gmcastil, but its not a support question either
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<imaginal> How do I find my monitor's horizontal sync range? I have the maintenance guide here on it
<BodOmLaW> cool thanks
<Corty> Nyle, You have to use your filesystem tools for that. e2fsck for example
<gmcastil> bod_ its irc....
<Nyle> gmcastil stated that he has been using ubuntu for 1 day.  I am asking problem on my ata errors, and about some tools to check my hdd health, and he is telling me to use fdisk.  I simply requested that he try not help me.
<seacat> !language | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nyle> Corty: oh ok, I can read the docs for that
<BodOmLaW> t-1:37H
<gmcastil> Nyle: well....using ubuntu for 1 day....using linux?  ....longer than you
<Nyle> Corty: how about physically
<Corty> Nyle, :) aye
<nixternal> BodOmLaW: no need to tell you to keep the language clean now I guess :)
<gmcastil> Nyle: here...hold on, i'll go google your error for you
<Corty> Nyle, mmmm... I always do a full dd read and write and see if everything is ok, but that takes a while *g*
<Corty> gmcastil, lol
<BodOmLaW> nixturnal why is that?
<nixternal> everyone else has
<bod_> gmcastil, i had no problem with you discussing things while the channel was empty, but now people have specifically said your posts are diverting attention away from problems
<Nyle> Corty: I see
<BodOmLaW> ic
<BodOmLaW> thats what i though you meant
<Nyle> Corty: I used smartmontools and everything seems to be ok
<Nyle> the disk isn't making any sounds
<Nyle> in fact I did a full badblocks scan as well as a full fsck
<gmcastil> Nyle: yup...google has a whole bunch of crap on it that you might need
<Nyle> I have done memtests for 4 passes
<Corty> Nyle, :)
<seacat> Nyle, Did you run memtest?
<Nyle> yes I have
<Corty> Nyle, sounds good
<Nyle> as I reported earlier, memory is fine
<Corty> Nyle, Any I/O shit happened?
<BodOmLaW> brb
<Nyle> gmcastil: please do not address me any more.  You are only being sarcastic and not helpful.
<seacat> Nyle, run  memtest  for a couple hours, see if it comes up with any errors.
<bod_> !language | Corty
<ubotu> Corty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nyle> Corty: I dont' seem to recall
<gmcastil> Nyle: in all seriousness, what I would do is try to build a kernel
<Corty> huh
<Corty> what did I...
<Corty> ah, ok, got it.
<cbquick>  i am trying to use the Kdevelop program, i have a simple hello world program, how do i run it?
<Corty> hrhr
<procrastinator> is it possible to mount sfs and if so, how does one do it?
<bod_> Corty, cheers
<Nyle> gmcastil: why are you maliciously giving ill advice?
<gmcastil> Nyle: i'm not
<Corty> bod_, :)
<cvd> Hey in windows i use ipconfig/all and in linux?
<gmcastil> Nyle: the I/O during a kernel build is pretty intense...if there's a problem with your hard drive, that'll show you
<nixternal> guess angelina jolie finally had enough of the excess floods
<Corty> cvd ifconfig, simple *g*
<seacat> Nyle, Discribe your PC.  CPU, Meomry, etc..
<gmcastil> Nyle: or, if you want a windows solution, scandisk works really well
<bod_> cvd, ipconfig = ifconfig in linux
<Corty> bod_, cheers :)
<bod_> ;)
<gmcastil> Nyle: speeddisk, not scandisk
<Nyle> 02:17 Ignoring ALL from gmcastil
<Nyle> *sigh*
<Corty> gmcastil, did he read that? *g*
<gmcastil> no
<bod_> gmcastil, windows call it diskcheck now,. they keep changing the name,.same program
<Corty> ...
<Nyle> seacat: core 2 e6300, 2gb ram, x1900xtx, ga 965 p s3 motherboard
<gmcastil> bod_: i was actually referring to a utility called ....lemme find it
<gmcastil> spinrite
<gmcastil> wow, i was way off
<seacat> bod_, REally?   Did they change scandisk to diskcheck ?   Is that Vista lingo?
<Nyle> seacat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54301/ <-- output of dmesg|grep ata
<bod_> seacat, no im afraid thats actually xp lingo
<gmcastil> someone tell nyla that she should give spinrite a try
<Kevin`> scandisk changed to chkdsk in xp
<Nyle> could you kindly take a peek
<izzyb_> how do I go about restarting the kde mediamanager if it isn't running?
<Kevin`> spinrite doesn't do anything to a drive that badblocks doesn't
<gmcastil> i think he wanted a windows solution
 * izzyb_ was trying to unmount a thumb drive and something went wrong
<Nyle> izzyb_: whats the error message?
<cvd>  inet addr - ip?
<seacat> Kevin`, chkdsk is old name
<izzyb_> now I get a message that the kde mediamanager is not running
<cbquick> anyone tell me how to compile a program
<Kevin`> if you have a drive with bad blocks, there are very few cases where you should try to recover them
<Kevin`> seacat and the new name.
<gmcastil> cbquick: make
<izzyb_> when I try to view the storage media
<gmcastil> Kevin`: yeah, you usually can't
<Nyle> Kevin`: I didn't find any badblocks
<gmcastil> Kevin`: at best, you just work around them
<cbquick> ok, thanks
<seacat> Kevin`, So they just reverted back to the old name.... ???
<Nyle> I found some ata errors during bootup though
<Kevin`> seacat yes
<gmcastil> seacat: i think his problem is something like a bad northbridge or controller
<seacat> Kevin`, Very Clever!  :)
<BodOmLaW> back
<bod_> seacat, my knowledge only goes back to win98 but its been scandisk untill xp (since 98)
<BodOmLaW> gmcastil a question about the clusters again, deos all the data get stored on the masternode?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: depends, but yeah, usually - the nodes are almost always discless
<Nyle> wow
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: they boot off of server
<BodOmLaW> ic
<BodOmLaW> fasinating
<Nyle> I was hoping for this channel to be supportive and useful
<gmcastil> maybe if he wasn't a dick
<Corty> Nyle, :/
 * gmcastil waves at Nyla
<BodOmLaW> it is if your not a douche
<nixternal> gmcastil: watch your language please
<bod_> Nyle, ive looked at your message but i do not no the answer,.
<seacat> bod_, I started with dos3.1  and always though what a un-imaginative  name DOS was.  :)
<Nyle> Corty: :( I know, it saddens me too
<BodOmLaW> i got help
<bod_> seacat, DOS is not a windows program
<Nyle> Corty: there are gems within the crowd of imbeciles though
<Nyle> and they are always appreciated
<ePax> Nyle: Try to search for answers in http://ubuntuforums.org/ as well. It might help.
<kdubois> yay ubuntu@!
<Kevin`> Nyle I didn't see your entire problem, but did you run smartctl on the drive?
<gmcastil> i suggest google
<Corty> Nyle, :) Always, you just have to search a lot
<cbquick> how do i get a makefile
<Nyle> ePax: thanks, I'll try searching there as well
<gmcastil> cbquick: part of the source code
<Nyle> Kevin`: yes I did
<seacat> bod_, Yes, I know.  It is CLI only.
<Kevin`> Nyle do you have a pastebin of the results?
<Nyle> that I do not, I did that this morning
<seacat> bod_,  And then there was DRdos.  PRetty good actually
<Nyle> Kevin`: just to be sure again, I ran smarctl --all
<bod_> seacat, it was written by someone as a university project, then microsoft bullied him into handing it over, then changed the syntax so he couldnt cdo anything about it
<ePax> cbquick: make install
<Nyle> Kevin`: is there some specific switch like -Dc or something I should run
<Nyle> ?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: anyway, the standard approach is that the nodes boot off of the master node which farms the work out to the nodes...the nodes usually NFS mount the drive from the master
<sapperjanko>  hey all, im still having problems here with chmod keeps coming back sayin Operation not permitted, now i was also able 2 fix my sudoers file n looks something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54302/
<Kevin`> Nyle -a should give enough info. also have it run a long self test
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: one of the biggest challenges is all the nodes writing to the same data at the same time
<seacat> bod_,  Yea, and wasn't  that nice....
<Nyle> hmm. ok  I'll scan the manpage again for a list of the options
<BodOmLaW> lol
<Kevin`> Nyle the individual numbers are more important then the pass/fail indicator, of course
<bod_> seacat, did you know that the 2 creaters of mac went to school with Mr Gates?
<Nyle> absolutely
<BodOmLaW> can you have raid 0 arrays with more than 2 disks?
<seacat> bod_, No, didn't know that.
 * bod_ you learn something new everyday
<BodOmLaW> id like a raid 0 array with some solid state drives
<Temagic> BodOmLaW: yes you can
<Nyle> I am not SMART guru so I would need assistance in deciphering what all this means.  I was on smartmontools.soureforge.net reading the docs for a while, I suppose I'm so tired now I forget
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: i believe you can
<BodOmLaW> geeky cream dream
<BodOmLaW> lol
<Nyle> let me tell you how it all began
<seacat> bod_, Really like the new osX   It's very nice!
<bod_> ;)
<hellothereher1> hi, since I installed gutsy I me getting problems with computer, firefox gets stuck, the computer some times freezes and I see that its doing something but cant see what is it, and the only solution is to turn off the comoputer using the power button
<seacat> bod_, Those guys got it right from the beginning IMO.
<sapperjanko> anyone able 2 tell me what is goin on here, n y i still cant write
<bod_> seacat, only in the visual aspect,.,.
<bod_> sapperjanko, whats the problem?
<sapperjanko>  hey all, im still having problems here with chmod keeps coming back sayin Operation not permitted, now i was also able 2 fix my sudoers file n looks something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54302/
<hellothereher1> is that a known behavior or something, I was running 7.04 with 1GB ram and it was great, now I have 2GB ram and I get problems.
<DanThirst> omgawd i think i just fell in love with the alternative install cd for ubuntu
<Nyle> I was on my other partition, windows xp pro x64, and I disabled one of my wireless NIC.  System froze, I rebooted, and it won't boot, safemode says acpitabl.dat not found, and in recovery consosle there is no system32\drivers\ folder.  THAT is when my linux distro started acting up.  So I took out the wifi nic thinking it was that, but this behaviour is sporadic and continues
<seacat> sapperjanko, Can't write to what?
<Nyle> if I disconnect this hdd and stress test my system in all ways, no crashes at all
<sapperjanko> I am trying to chmod o+rw /var/www but still not having any luck in been able 2 do so
<Nyle> its this hdd, but during testing i couldnt' find any errors with it
<Corty> mystic
<Kevin`> Nyle I once had a problem like that that I traced to a bad ide cable
<seacat> sapperjanko, Is this a new user account?   Or the original one?
<bod_> Nyle, theres another prime example of windows breaking,.,. but if its lost your system 32 drivers folder, are you sure it didnt lose anything else from system 32?
<Nyle> Kevin`: I just switched my sata cable from orange to red
<Nyle> :)
<Nyle> lets see... so far I haven't had a problem
<Corty> lol, it MUST be the color
<Nyle> system has been up for 1 hour
<BodOmLaW> someone just asked me what linux was eh.
<seacat> sapperjanko, Use symlinks
<bod_> Nyle,  i like the green ones personally
<Kevin`> sata would probably either work or not work, at the cable level, since it's serial
<Corty> BodOmLaW, was!??
<bod_> is
<sapperjanko> seacat: its the original, i also do have another account made on samba, but that user can only read in windows, n cant log into ubuntu.... i dunno what im doin here
<Corty> BodOmLaW, How could he even talk from the past!
<cvd> its there a really advantage using a SATA over a IDE?
<sapperjanko> !symlinks
<seacat> sapperjanko, ln -s /home/sapperjanko/webdirectory  /var/www/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symlinks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyle> bod_: green is fairly pleasing at times
<BodOmLaW> she
<Nyle> especially in the rain :)
<doctorow> Yesterday I upgraded to Gutsy and noticed that my sound wasn't working in Flash on Firefox anymore. So I changed Firefox's sound to AOSS, and then reinstalled the Flash plugin, logged out and logged in again. Sound worked briefly. Then I launched Amarok, and both Firefox and Amarok hung. Now Amarok hangs whenever I launch it, and Firefox hangs when I load any Flash
<BodOmLaW> lol if you want to be a dick
<overclucker> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BodOmLaW> what linux is*
<Kevin`> cvd I would use it just for the simpler interconnects, but cached reads can be faster
<seacat> sapperjanko, ln -s /home/user/webfiles  /var/www/
<Corty> BodOmLaW, ok :) What did you answer?
<bod_> Nyle, its my favourite colour,.,.lol
<sapperjanko> seacat: that must have done something now
<BodOmLaW> another operating system beyond windows
<sapperjanko> brb gotta help the old man
<bod_> BodOmLaW, please watch your language,. this is a family friendly channel
<BodOmLaW> dick?
<seacat> sapperjanko, You can create new users and and a directory of your choosing for each page and symlink them to /var/www/      etc.
<BodOmLaW> that is human anatomy
<Corty> BodOmLaW, :D
<ePax> BodOmLaW: Whats the problem with you? Are you like 13 years of age or?
<BodOmLaW> 17
 * DanThirst crys
<DanThirst> whyyyy
<BodOmLaW> im very tired and bored cut me slack
<DanThirst> i keep getting cd read errors
<DanThirst> AND ITS MAKING ME MAD :_(
<BodOmLaW> (07:32:11 AM) Killers are quiet: oh
<BodOmLaW> (07:32:14 AM) Killers are quiet:  your so smart
<BodOmLaW> (07:32:31 AM) Drew: i know ;)
<BodOmLaW> (07:32:42 AM) Drew: wrong smiley
<BodOmLaW> (07:32:47 AM) Drew: :)*
<FloodBot3> BodOmLaW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seacat> sapperjanko, Make a directory for the html files in a /home/user directory, and then link it to the /var/www/
<Corty> DanThirst, screwed your disc? or your drive *g*
<BodOmLaW> that was what she said to the linux thing
<bod_> BodOmLaW, tiredness is not an excuse to be rude,. please try and keep it clean (a penis is the correct term)
<Corty> lol
<seacat> sapperjanko, apache will follow symlinks by default.
<BodOmLaW> ok
<bod_> BodOmLaW, ty
<Tidus> i have a quick question... i'm trying to get the gnome-panel drag anchors to disappear (kinda like you can do in KDE to make them go away) ... how would i go about doing this?
<Nyle> Kevin`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54303/ <-- output of smartctl -a
<doctorow>  /quit
<DanThirst> whenever i try to install the baste system i get a debootstrap warning
<seacat> Tidus, Right click on it and tell it to go away.
<BodOmLaW> if you want to be a phallus*
<BodOmLaW> is that better
<BodOmLaW> sorry it took so long
<DanThirst> then the sed_4.1.5~ was corrupt
<BodOmLaW> i had to google it
<BodOmLaW> for the spelling
<DanThirst> then it runs into a few more that fail to install
<bod_> BodOmLaW, pm me if you want a biology discussion
<BodOmLaW> lol
<Tidus> seacat: that won't help me any.  all that comes up is "Remove from panel" and "lock" ... and when i hit remove from panel, whatever that anchor is attached to goes away with the anchor
<Kevin`> Nyle random idea, do you have spread spectrum enabled?
<BodOmLaW> T-1H6M30S
<seacat> Tidus, O
<BodOmLaW> spread spectrum is a cpu function is it not?
<BodOmLaW> how will that help him?
<seacat> Tidus, Maybe they are not removable?
<seacat> I dono
<Kevin`> bob* it applies to several things
<Nyle> Kevin`: I don't recall seeing this option in the bios, but I can't afford to reboot at this time.  I don't know if this is available in my bios.  GA 965P S3 v F12
<Nyle> Gigabyte
<bod_> Tidus, what are you trying to remove?
<Tidus> seacat: i'm trying to make the anchor 'hide' while keeping, for example, my task list on the bar
<Nyle> I'll look at the manual.. if it is available, more than likely I've turned it on
<BodOmLaW> it should be in your cpu configuration section
<Tidus> bod_: ^^
<Nyle> eitherway, I'm not sure
<bod_> Tidus, im unsure what you mean by 'anchor'
<Tidus> bod_: i'll put up a screenshot for you
<bod_> ty
<Tidus> give me a couple minutes
<bod_> ok
<BodOmLaW> bod_ i dont want a biology discussion, but how bout theology?
<sangeli> Hi, I just installed kubuntu and when running Adept I get this strage error: "Another process is using the packaging system database. Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? If I say yes, it crashes. Even when I reboot I get the same issue. Not a nice start. What to do to fix it?
<sangeli> Please help if someone knows how to solve it. Thanks
<bod_> BodOmLaW, hang on im on the fone,,. maybe in 10-15 mins
<BodOmLaW> lol
<BodOmLaW> only time to kill
<BodOmLaW> i got to say
<Nyle> Please wait 179 minutes for test to complete.
<BodOmLaW> i am likeing ubuntu
<Nyle> Test will complete after Fri Feb  1 05:41:27 2008
<BodOmLaW> i feel "free"
<Nyle> Kevin`: I will let you know the results if I am still awake
<Nyle> thank you guys for your help, so far the system seems pretty alright with the new sata cable
<Nyle> lets hope nothing happens, I haven't tried to play music or movies or anything yet
<Nyle> in fact, let me test
<DanThirst> when i burn a ubuntu ISO what method should i use?
<detgar> DanThirst: method?
<Tidus> bod_: http://tidus.alive-awake.com/photos/?Qwd=./Screenshots/Linux&Qif=desktop-2008.02.01.png&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M&Qtmp=FS ... it's that little 'grab handle' in between k3b and the left edge of the window list
<pawan> hi
<pawan> what is mandriva
<bod_> DanThirst, doesnt matter,. as long as the iso is on it
<Tidus> i'm looking to change / hide that
<DanThirst> track at once or disk at once or disk at once/96
<detgar> pawan: It's a Linux distribution
<snorkel> pawan: its a linux distro
<BodOmLaW> is it good?
<BodOmLaW> it uses ntfs right?
<pawan> is it good
<Nyle> wow
<Nyle> so far so good
<nokram> this is an ubuntu channel
<nokram> you're not going to get unbiased opinions on mandriva
<bod_> Tidus, sorry m8,.,. no idea
<detgar> pawan: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mandriva  <-- check it out yourself
<Nyle> I've skipped through a few movies real quick that made the system freeze for a while and now they don't
<Nyle> I guess changing the sata cable did the trick
<detgar> pawan: there's a bunch of reviews there
<Nyle> (I had already done that before anyone suggested)
<pawan> ok
<bluefoxx> can i get a link to the supergrub web page? i threw windows onto my sys and need linux back[yes, i know windows sux]
<Tidus> anyone else that might be able to help ?
<Nyle> 02:46 >>>> Irssi: Unignored gmcastil
<panfist> is there a better remote desktop server to use that might be better for windows clients to connect to?
<bod_> lol
<pawan> can it be installed side by ubuntu
<Nyle> anyway, thanks everyone
<bod_> panfist, vnc
<Tidus> bod_: quick question.  what'd ya think of the way i have my screen laid out?
<bod_> Tidus, kde or gnome    which r u using?
<panfist> bod there are many vnc packages...which one do i install?
<Tidus> bod_: that's gnome
<Nyle> panfist: aptitude install xtightvncviewer and vncserver
<Nyle> panfist: infact, just aptitude search tightvnc
<Nyle> tight is the fastest and most compressive algorythm used
<bod_> Tidus, its good,.,. but too much like kde for my liking,.,.,.,.  ;~)
<panfist> nyle the description of vncserver says that the package exists only for compatability purposes and vnc4server is newer
<Nyle> panfist: you are trying to setup a server or what?
<Nyle> panfist: what is your goal?
<Tidus> lol... my screen is small (14.1" LCD in a laptop) so it's a bit low resolution to be having two bars
<panfist> nyle also i justt need to run a vnc server on my kubuntu box i have a viewer on this box
<bod_> Tidus,  why not shrink the bars?
<Nyle> panfist: simply, aptitude isntall vncserver, follow the prompts
<Tidus> bod_: anything smaller than 24px and i simply can't see it
<sapperjanko> seacat: so i guess now i gotta install symlink
<cabinet> good mornung
<cabinet> morning
<panfist> nyle then i ran vncserver in the terminal and...i could not connect to it
<Nyle> panfist: afterwords, vncserver -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 :0 (or whatever you want the resolution to be)
<bod_> Tidus, true,.,.,.,.,.lol
<BodOmLaW> i have a great question
<bod_> ?
<Nyle> panfist: it will ask to set a password, set one
<BodOmLaW> why would yyou want a 64bit cpu?
<panfist> nyle whats the :0 for
<BodOmLaW> what is the real difference
<Nyle> panfist: to run it on display :0
<Nyle> not the actual $DISPLAY mindyou
<Nyle> for that you would require Xvnc
<Nyle> so that you can serve up your current running X session over vnc
<Nyle> vncserver will spawn a brand new session
<Nyle> you must decide what you want, and better read up on vnc documentation
<bluefoxx> i need to rescue my linux after installing [uggh] windows
<BodOmLaW> why would yyou want a 64bit cpu?
<freak41> guten morgen
<BodOmLaW> i never got an answer
<bod_> freak41, good morning
<freak41> anyone here who speak german?
<bod_> freak41, i dont but you could try the german ubuntu channel
<pawan> can it be installed side by ubuntu
<Y_> guten morgen I know only this much
<_ruben> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snorkel> BodOmLaW: more memory addressing
<freak41> thank you
<bod_> Y_, thats only because it looks like good morning,.,.lol
<BodOmLaW> meaning?
<BodOmLaW> more bandwidth?
<goobsoft> I setup PPA on launchpad recently and my URL returns 404.  Does anyone know if there is a delay?
<snorkel> 32bit systems limited to 4gb memory
<BodOmLaW> 64 8gb?
<bod_> snorkel, really?
<Y_> bod_: ha ha ha... no... one of my friend told about ir
<bod_> Y_, oh,.,.kk,.,.
<bod_> lol
<snorkel> nope
<snorkel> its 2^64
<snorkel> its in terabytes
<chabal> where can i download dvds of the repositorys?
<bod_> snorkel, 2 to the power of 64?
<bluefoxx> super grub link please ayone?>
<snorkel> yes
<detgar> bluefoxx: http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=super%20grub&meta=
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ sudo smbclient -L localhost -U%" funktions. "detlef@Amilo7600:$ smbclient -L Amilo7600; Password: ;session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE." How can I get rid of this error message?
<mercury_1900> wpa_supplicant question, if anyone's familiar
<snorkel> so future points to using 64-bit systems because apps are limited on 32bit space
<bod_> snorkel, how do u use the terminal claculator (to calculate 2^32)
<bod_> 32*=34
<bod_> no
<bod_> 32
<bod_> sorry
<snorkel> bod_: dunno about terminal calc
<chabal> I just need the link please:)
<jegggg> I want to enable DVD Playblack (encrypted) in Ubuntu, but it is illegal in the US. I have bought the computer with windows vista and it plays these dvds, So would it be illegal if I download libdvdcss? I bought the license to be able to play in Windows, dont I?
<bod_> jegggg, how will anyone know? id do it
<bluefoxx> detgar: tyvm
<detgar> bluefoxx: np
<travis_> Any advice on finding HorizSync and VertRefresh of a laptop display?
<snorkel> limit is 17,179,869,184 gigabytes on 64-bit systems should be a while before that limit is reached
<mercury_1900> can anyone tell me why, after installing wpa_supplicant, the conf file isn't in my /etc/ dir?  do I have to create one?  how do I load it?  etc
<bod_> travis_, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<overclucker> travis_: dredge the manufacturers site
<pawan> hi
<bod_> hi
<travis_> bod_, that is what I'm trying to configure
<bluefoxx> ok, i have a 1998 p2 laptop that i have 384 megs of ram in, more than enough to run ubuntu, but when i try to start ubuntu on it i get "err: not enough memory" even though i have more than 256. remedy?
<bod_> travis_, oh,. what laptop are you using?
<travis_> overclucker, the manufacturer is coy, I have specs from the maintenance and service guide, but no hz
<travis_> bod_, hp dv2550se
<freak41> which modul i need in apache2 to use auth in .htaccess?
<detgar> travis_: If you find a site that sells spare parts for your laptop, they'll probably have the name for you monitor. Maybe you can use that to find the exact specs.
<bod_> travis_, ive been googleing cause i dont know how else to find those values, but i cant find them,.,. whats wrong with your values  atm?
<pawan> hi
<BodOmLaW> hey whens the last time everybody has been outside?
<tiny> Has anyone installed ubuntu from a nfs share? Instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet  aren't working. What are the correct kernel parameters for nfs install?
<BodOmLaW> you know the outer world
<BodOmLaW> ??
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ sudo smbclient -L localhost -U%" functions. But "detlef@Amilo7600:$ smbclient -L Amilo7600; Password: ;session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" not. How can I get rid of this error message?
<travis_> bod_, anything moving quickly shows sheering/horizontal lines through it
<overclucker> i tooks out the trash today. . .
<travis_> i.e. video playback, moving windows...
<bod_> travis_, what is the size of your screen.,.,. 14 inch 15?
<bluefoxx> BodOmLaW: i was on the bus today...some guy picked a fight with the driver
<BodOmLaW> for me it was wednesdy at 6
<travis_> bod_, 14.1"
<BodOmLaW> ish
<BodOmLaW> its cold and scary lol
<bod_> travis_,  i have a small thinkpad the same size,.,. do u want to try my values?
<bod_> BodOmLaW, what is this 'Outside' you speak of?
<travis_> bod_, worth a try. I'm good at restoring borked xorg.conf files by now
<BodOmLaW> it is this big bright place
<bod_> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bod_> oops
<bod_> wrin comp
<BodOmLaW> inspires fear into the hearts of nerds
<overclucker> and then i went to freegeek yesterday
<BodOmLaW> but
<BodOmLaW> if you saw me on the street you wouldnt think im a nerd
<BodOmLaW> playing geometris puts the tetris theme in my head
<bod_> travis_,  HorizSync 28-51    VertRefresh 43-60
<BodOmLaW> so, does everybody here love jesus?
<travis_> bod_, thanks... resetting x soon
<pawan> hi
<bod_> no probs
<bod_> pawan,  hello!
<overclucker> BodOmLaW: in their own way
<BodOmLaW> i dont
<bod_> i dont
<BodOmLaW> i dont recomend jesus to anyone
<overclucker> lol
<BodOmLaW> he was a jew after all
<bod_> if were all gods children,.,. whats so special about jesus
<BodOmLaW> lol
<bod_> BodOmLaW, that will get you banned!
<BodOmLaW> jesus is his own father
<overclucker> lol
<BodOmLaW> im sorry it was a joke
<seacat> BodOmLaW, But not funny.
<BodOmLaW> a distastfull one
<seacat> BodOmLaW, And very far off topic
<bod_> BodOmLaW, just bear in mind that some people are not as laid back s you, and might take offense by some remarks like that
<overclucker> actually i kinda find that humorous
<bod_> overclucker, still offensive though
<speeddemon8803> !off-topic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seacat> Religion is taken serious by many many good people.
<speeddemon8803> This is in fact a Ubuntu Help room...not a general chat ;)
<BodOmLaW> good perhaps but ignorant
<BodOmLaW> actually
<BodOmLaW> i take it seriously
<BodOmLaW> but im atheist
<BodOmLaW> islam scares the hell out of me
<seacat> The supernatural is my most favorite subject and I would be glad to discuss it with anyone that wants, but just not here.
<BodOmLaW> and fundamentalis christian
<BodOmLaW> s
<bod_> BodOmLaW, this has been !ot for a while,. please stop now
<tokok> BodOmLaW: allah akbar!
<BodOmLaW> sorry
<speeddemon8803> I am going to ask that we cease this conversation and bring it elsewhere :)
<BodOmLaW> lol
<Carbonflux> just come to #politics
<Carbonflux> people are always talking about this stuff in there
<Carbonflux> it gets very "messy"
<bod_> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BodOmLaW> gtg
<bod_> bye
<speeddemon8803> im sorry...i let it go long enough...couldnt take more
<overclucker> soo, how about them diodes ..  .
<bod_> speeddemon8803, i no,. cheers for shoutin,.lol,.
<terje__> 1
<Carbonflux> has anyone played around with running Wine of a native XP partition in 7.10 now that NTFS read/write is released ?
<Carbonflux> off*
<AnRkey> i have a share mounted with SMBfs. Whenever the server becomes unavailable, nautilus hangs and I have to "sudo umount /media/sharename -f" and then I remount my shares with "sudo mount -a"
<AnRkey> is there no easier way to do this?
<speeddemon8803> Funny thing is, is that im not even a member of this team, im beginner forum lol
<travis_> No dice... I wonder if I'm working at the right thing
<speeddemon8803> dont mean i wont step in when needed
<AnRkey> or is there a way to allow for some small margin of error?
<bod_> speeddemon8803, im just a volunteer,. helping out
<Carbonflux> AnRkey, well, there is the process that happens when you mount a CD automaticly
<speeddemon8803> me too :)
<Carbonflux> AnRkey, so, it Can be done on some level
<bod_> ;)
<Carbonflux> AnRkey, I just don't know how
<travis_> So, if I drag a window up and down the workspace, things look fine. Left and right, the edges break. What is going on?
<bod_> anyway im off guys,. cya later
<speeddemon8803> thats a compiz thing travis, sounds like your card cant handle something
<speeddemon8803> mine does that too
<travis_> speeddemon8803: compiz is not running. Just metacity
<speeddemon8803> hmm..
<terje__> try typing alt+F2 compiz
<travis_> terje__: My card is blacklisted against compiz...
<travis_> I can get it to run by ignoring errors, but that is just to say that isn't the problem, I don't think
<Carbonflux> what driver are you using travis_ ?
<gpsock> Hi, everybody, gassho :--)
<travis_> Carbonflux: intel
<Carbonflux> so you are using the vesa driver ?
<gpsock> Sorry, wrong room...
<travis_> Carbonflux: What is the best way to check?
<Carbonflux> System->Administration->Screens and Graphics
<Carbonflux> then click the graphics card tab
<travis_> Carbonflux: Yes, VESA Driver (generic)
<Carbonflux> well, you can try a different driver
<Carbonflux> if you want
<Carbonflux> kind of hard to debug a issue like this, it sounds like something is corrupt tho
<Carbonflux> there are several intel chip-sets listed in the list of graphics cards
<Carbonflux> if one matches try that
<Carbonflux> or try VGA
<Carbonflux> !enter | Carbonflux
<Carbonflux> hm, heh, there was one that tells you not you use the enter key so much
<AnRkey> Carbonflux, so...
<devilsadvocate> is it possible to mount one folder onto another?
<seacat> devilsadvocate, You mean to link one to another?
<Carbonflux> AnRkey, so I think in theory its possible to do what you want, might be kind of hard to format a google search line for it tho
<jegggg> I want to enable DVD Playblack (encrypted) in Ubuntu, but it is illegal in the US. I have bought the computer with windows vista and it plays these dvds, So would it be illegal if I download libdvdcss? I bought the license to be able to play in Windows, dont I?
<devilsadvocate> seacat, i need a mount. not justa symlink
<Carbonflux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<travis_> Carbonflux: I understand. This is a fresh install. Thanks
<seacat> devilsadvocate,   You can  mount a device to a mount point, which would be a directory on the filesystem.
<w0t> how do i find my local ip from the terminal?
<devilsadvocate> seacat, i know that. i need to mount one folder of an already mounted filesystem into another folder on the root filesystem
<Carbonflux> travis_, playing around with the driver is what I would try, sound kind of low level whats happening, if its not a composite manager it seems like its the xserver or the driver.
<tokok> w0t: ifconfig
<w0t> thanks
<seacat> devilsadvocate,   Mount one folder into another?   Not sure....????
<w0t> almost ipconfig then
<w0t> is it eth0, eth1 or lo?
<devilsadvocate> i used to do it earlier somehow. cant find out how :\
<w0t> :o
<seacat> devilsadvocate, You can't mount something that is already mounted.  You mount devices, not directories.
<Carbonflux> jegggg, it just says its "encrypted" the issue is open source and licensing which is why Ubuntu does not ship by default with the ability to play commercial DVDs, once you follow the guides for install the right packages it works great tho
<devilsadvocate> seacat, mount --bind is supposed to work , from what i read
<seacat> devilsadvocate, You are using wrong language, I think.  Try to explain with different terms.
<Carbonflux> a mount point is arbitrary
<Carbonflux> you link a mount point with a device
<seacat> devilsadvocate, see   man mount
<lolmaus> Hello. I've just installed Kubuntu on a separate machine at home. My aim is to get familiar with Linux. I've obtained some basic Linux skills (on Slackware) and i'm a very advanced Windows user. Are there any docs/howtos/manuals for advanced users trying Ubuntu as a first Linux? I don't want to read about how to set focus, etc.
<devilsadvocate> seacat, I need a folder outside a chroot to accessible inside a chroot. The normal way of doing that seems to be to mount the external (to the chroot) onto a folder inside using mount --bind
<blades> Hey guy dont u think vista rocks
<Carbonflux> I have not installed Vista yet blades
<seacat> devilsadvocate, Yes, you are correct.   "it is possible to remount part of the file  hierarchy somewhere else. The call is  mount --bind olddir newdir"
<Kevin`> I like ubuntu more then vista
<seacat> devilsadvocate, from man mount  ^^^^
<AnRkey> Carbonflux, it's driving me nuts
<blades> I think ubuntu sucks like crap
<devilsadvocate> seacat, that isnt working. it says it cant find the listing on fstab and mtab, and refuses to do it. i tried that as root :\
<AnRkey> I think i might just right a small script to do it and put a shortcut on my desktop for it
<JackPhil> wine-0.9.54 emulate emule 0.48a failed
<JackPhil> any help?
<AnRkey> it would be nice to automate it though
<tokok> blades: vista software raid0 - 60 Mb/s, ubuntu md0 - 125Mb/s, read speed. whats crap?
<AnRkey> thanks anyhoo Carbonflux
<seacat> The entire file hierarchy including submounts is attached a second place using mount --rbind olddir newdir
<blades> COMPIZ sucks WINDOWS aero roks
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient -L localhost -U%" functions. But "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient -L Amilo7600; Password: ;session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" not. How can I get rid of this error message?
<seacat> blades, What is Windows aero?
<mkquist> blades: trolling are u?
<devilsadvocate> seacat,  mount: can't find /media/extstorage/xyz in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab --- same with rbind
<snorkel> blades is drunk
<blades> IT is the awesome graphics features in vista
<Carbonflux> AnRkey, you still here ?
<devilsadvocate> seacat, guess i'll try adding to fstab and try
<Carbonflux> AnRkey, open up synaptic package manager and search for autofs
<seacat> "Note that the filesystem mount options will remain the same as those on the  original  mount  point,  and  cannot  be changed by passing the -o  option along with --bind/--rbind."
<blades> im dunk
<mkquist> blades: sounds like it, won't be welcome here much I'm sure... But, fire away I guess...  Or maybe the #windows channel is more your speed.  You can add to the pointless chatter there.
<AnRkey> Carbonflux, thanks
<cwillu> <super> is the windows key right?
<Carbonflux> hope it works :)
<KemrinH> Blades, why have you become drunk?
<snorkel> cwillu: yes
<Carbonflux> yes cwillu
<Carbonflux> <menu> is the other one
<seacat> blades, Ok, thank you for the info.  But, if you are drunk, it would be best to just lurk.
<cwillu> I'm having difficulty getting any key bound to it
<cwillu> I keep getting super+L, regardless of what key I press
<cwillu> on three different machines :/
<KemrinH> Don't you know that typing while intoxicated is illegal?
<GranitRock> Hello guys
<tanner> KemrinH: ssshhh, don't give the prudes any more ideas on laws to pass..
<Carbonflux> cwillu, heh, I don't have a clue, something must be overriding later in the chain I guess
<mkquist> KemrinH: lol, like that line...
<GranitRock> How can i install Ubuntu 7.10 in textmode from Live CD?
<devilsadvocate> GranitRock, I'm not certain about it, but afaik that isnt possible
<cwillu> GranitRock, how much time are you trying to save?
<blades> hello recently i have experienced a few minor difficulties withe User Account Control on Windows Vista does anyone have and advice on what i should do?
<cwillu> blades, wrong channel I think
<snorkel> blades: goto windows channel
<dgjones> blades, you need to join ##windows for windows problems
<GranitRock> cwillu: what i'm trying to save?
<cwillu> GranitRock, you can do it, but you'd need to be intimately familiar with how live cd's are created, how harddrives are laid out, etc
<tokok> blades: try to open cmd and write "format c:"
<seacat> GranitRock, You will need the alternate CD
<Carbonflux> blades, ya and after that install Ubuntu
<cwillu> GranitRock, i.e., if you have to ask, then you really want to get the alternate install cd
<blades> what is format c
<GranitRock> i know it
<mkquist> well, at least he admits to being drunk...  I guess we have all done silly things like that.
<cwillu> tokok, none of that
<cwillu> blades, go to ##windows please
<tokok> blades: if that dosent work, load from ubuntu live cd and format drives with gparted
<cwillu> blades, this isn't a vista support channel
<GranitRock> but i want do it because i have a problem when try start Ubuntu in normal mode
<blades> ok im formatting c now its at 5 percent
<Carbonflux> !lart blades
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart blades - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Carbonflux> heh
<blades> now its at 7
<dgjones> GranitRock, you'd be better downloading the alternate cd to install in text mode, that uses that as default
<cwillu> aha.  What's the problem you're having when you boot ubuntu?  (won't have anything to do with vista access controls if ubuntu itself doesn't run)
<dgjones> !alternate > GranitRock
<blades> now its at 13
<snorkel> shut up blades
<GranitRock> When i start
<GranitRock> it
<blades> r u sure this will wok
<blades> work
<GranitRock> *Start common unix printing system: cupsd
<GranitRock> not loading
<tokok> blades: well, if it isnt, i said use ubuntu live cd :)
<Carbonflux> blades, that command is a basicly a universal fix for all windows related issues
<GranitRock> i tryed rename it
<GranitRock> to K19cupsys
<seacat> !alternate | GranitRock
<ubotu> GranitRock: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<GranitRock> i have unlim
<GranitRock> 64
 * Carbonflux does not think anyone could Really be drunk enough to format their c drive tho
<blades> WOW thats awesome u guys rok its at 32 percent
<GranitRock> it's so difficult download alternative CD for me
<seacat> GranitRock, You are sending fragments that are hard to understand.
<mkquist> funny, blades is in ##windows doing the same..
<GranitRock> Ыщккнб Шэт Кгыышфт=)
<GranitRock> Sorry
<GranitRock> I'm Russian
<quux> Fart_: did you get a message from 'angelinaJolie26' on join?
<tokok> GranitRock: this is excuses you
<seacat> GranitRock, Ok, very well, we will try to understand.
<zhangwei> 大家好阿
<GranitRock> ok
<seacat> GranitRock, You have 64 bit processor?
<GranitRock> when i start
<GranitRock> yes
<GranitRock> and i use 64-bit ubuntu
<mkquist> quux: wut os are u using?  just curious.  didnt get the message...
<quux> mkquist: multiple OS's
<GranitRock> i have integrated videocard
<quux> brb
<seacat> GranitRock, That is ok, that you have 64 bit processor, but no need to install the 64bit version of Ubuntu.
<nemilar> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<tokok> GranitRock: better join #ubuntu-ru
<GranitRock> i were install it
<blades> 58 percent
<GranitRock> i know about this channel
<seacat> GranitRock, As to your original question, you might need to download the alternate ISO in order to complete the install.
<GranitRock> yes
<GranitRock> but i saw
<seacat> GranitRock, And just stick with i386
<mkquist> btw, 'said this once before, but wth' blades is trolling both channels being insulting to both
<GranitRock> that it's so difficult!
<GranitRock> i tryed i386
<GranitRock> it's has this problem too
<dgjones> !offtopic > blades
<tokok> mkquist: does he saying compiz rules in windows channel?
<Carbonflux> I have tried both on a amd 64 machine, the performance difference btw 64 and 32 bit are barely noticeable really
<cwillu> BAAAAAH
<seacat> mkquist, Thank you for the information, but we are more interested in Ubuntu  here :)
<Fart_> hey there, I got ubuntu on IDE disc. Rest of the data is on a raid 0 - two SATA II discs. I cant find them, is there any utility or driver to make it working?
<xzv> 8 kb/s internet speed is very slowly for downloading ISOs...
<GranitRock> yes
<mkquist> seacat: i know, just for the info... in case anyone baits
<GranitRock> i agree with xzv
<Carbonflux> still, I ended up installing the amd 64 build
<cwillu> Carbonflux, snorkel, Works fine, but the gconf setting for tab is case sensitive (despite what the description of the key says):  it must be "Tab"
<Carbonflux> ok
<Carbonflux> heh, good to know
<blades> 79 percent
<bahman> Hi everybody
 * Carbonflux waves at bahadunn 
<blades> hi bahman do u like windows
 * Carbonflux waves at bahman 
<bahman> I try to use XChat in new installed Ubuntu
<Carbonflux> it automatically connects you to this channel
<Carbonflux> welcome
 * cwillu super-tabs to the next workspace
<Carbonflux> really it maps into freenode
 * cwillu celebrates.  Yay!!!
 * Carbonflux cheers at cwillu 
<bahman> blades what is it?! Carbonflux?!
<snorkel> welcome bahman ubuntu virgin
<tokok> blades: something is wrong, problem should have been already fixed, i think the only way is to use special windows-on-HDD destroyer devices
<bahman> Thanks snorkel
<cwillu> blades, seriously, enough
<Carbonflux> bahman, freenode is a epic network of great people working together in perfect bliss for the good of all humanity
<cwillu> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<VvWolverinevV> hi, what's the difference between fuseblk and ntfs-3g??
<Ububegin> lets say I do export AXISCPP=/usr/local/axiscpp_deploy or sumtin... how do i check that these variable is set or not...
<bahman> snorkel could you tell me which chat program is the best for IRC?!
<cwillu> VvWolverinevV, ping
<woodwizzle> I am trying to get a 3 monitor setup running. I have 2 going fine. I have the 3rd plugged into a PCI card and it isn't working
<snorkel> bahman: i use xchat
<cwillu> woodwizzle, multiple physical cards is a pretty tricky, the hardware really needs to be known good
<Carbonflux> ya, xchat is good
<snorkel> bahman: check #ubunutu-bots
<woodwizzle> cwillu: the main card is a nvidia 8600gt. The other is also an nvidia card, not sure the exact model
<cwillu> woodwizzle, how does it die?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, pastebin me your xorg.conf
<Carbonflux> woodwizzle, did you try using sudo nvidia-settings to generate a xorg.conf file ?
<Ububegin> lets say I do [export AXISCPP=/usr/local/axiscpp_deploy] or sumtin... how do i check that these variable is set or not...
<cwillu> woodwizzle, both fairly recent though?
<_ruben> Ububegin: echo $EXISCPP
<woodwizzle> cwillu: it doesn't die. It just doesn't get anything on that screen
<_ruben> Ububegin: without the typos
<VvWolverinevV> cwillu: do you know the difference between fuseblk and ntfs-3g?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: its not like a rivatnt or anyhing.
<woodwizzle> Carbonflux: no i hadn't tried that
<bahman> thanks snorkel, but how could I copy your name, ex. when I want to say it in any way?!
<bahman> Carbonflux Thanks
<cwillu> VvWolverinevV, off the top of my head, I believe fuseblk is the userspace filesystem api, which ntfs-3g (among other projects) uses so they don't have to mess around with kernel modules
<woodwizzle> cwillu: looks like itsa NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]
<cwillu> woodwizzle, k, get me that xorg.conf file
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Carbonflux> woodwizzle, the gui in ubuntu is bugged right now for setting up nvidia cards, it might be in the driver, not sure, need to use the nvidia-settings program or  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit the file by hand
<bahman> ChanServ thanks
<Carbonflux> bahman, just for future reference, ChanServ is a bot
<snorkel> bahman: Chanserv is not a person
<Carbonflux> :)
<Ububegin> _ruben : In one termimal, {nothing was printed} while in another terminal , {the directory path was printed}...care to explain why... tks
<Ububegin> For the rest, the qn is export AXISCPP=/usr/local/axiscpp_deploy after i do this... then echo $AXISCPP ...
<Carbonflux> heh, I guess one would need 2 device and 3 monitor sections
<Salaman> bahman welcome to freenode
<woodwizzle> cwillu: http://www.foresightlinux.com/paste/2546/
<woodwizzle> Carbonflux: yeah its a strange usecase no doubt. But I had the card and I had the monitors so I figured why not =)
<woodwizzle> I shuold point out that the 2 axillary monitors are EVGA meaning they support upto 1024x768
<Carbonflux> woodwizzle, did you google for it? I have seen a lot of threads about it in the ubuntu forums
<Carbonflux> well, you might have detection problem
<Carbonflux> for the horz and vert rates
<cwillu> Carbonflux, he's trying to get more than 2 displays though
<Carbonflux> but there are ways to address that
<cwillu> not sure if you got that
<bahman> Carbonflux, snorkel and also Salaman thanks... could you tell me how could I copy your name here instead of type it?!
<Carbonflux> cwillu, ya thats what I mean, seems like more then a few people want to do it
<cwillu> woodwizzle, how much to you care about 3d accel?
<Carbonflux> cwillu, I know I have 2 on all my machines
<woodwizzle> Carbonflux: No I didn't ...srry I know its bad ettiquite.
<Carbonflux> heh
 * cwillu has 5 monitors on his desk ;p
<Carbonflux> woodwizzle, well its better to ask a live person
<_ruben> Ububegin: the echo will only work in the current shell .. if you'd add it to your .bashrc for example, it'll be available in all *new* bash login shells
<snorkel> bahman: use the tab key
<woodwizzle> cwillu: I care deeply about 3D acceleration. But only on the primary monitor. The other 2 I won't be gaming with. Afterall its a 440mx =)
<Carbonflux> cwillu, heh, well I just don't have enough monitors, i do have one machine with a 6150 on the mb and a 8600 in a pci express slot, I did research it and found a lot of threads about 3+ monitor issues
<cwillu> woodwizzle, ok, well, lets get a working config, we can fall back if 3d accel won't work
<Ububegin> So I just type export $AXIS =/usr/local/axis ... in the bashrc file...
<Carbonflux> you can use twinview of you want 3D accel
<cwillu> woodwizzle, (this would be your cue to save a copy of the xorg.conf file somewhere :p)
<Carbonflux> twinview works good with compiz
<Ububegin> _ruben: tks dude, for the timely help
<Carbonflux> bahman, your welcome :)
<yokobr> hey guys, everytime that i run virtualbox, i have to open the terminal and do sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv. How can i make it auto?
<_ruben> Ububegin: correct
<woodwizzle> cwillu: check!
<cwillu> woodwizzle, pastebin: lspci | grep -i vga
<lollo> is this chat there's only 1 op ? Oo
<lollo> even bot .. ?
<Carbonflux> lollo, people don't stay in op mode
<lollo> and if someone is a troll ?
<Carbonflux> lollo, they only switch to it when they need to do something
<lollo> how can u ban him ?
<woodwizzle> cwillu, http://www.foresightlinux.com/paste/2547/
<Carbonflux> lollo, you are going to try it and find out right ?
<cwillu> lollo, there's a magic word to get about 30 ops here in 5 seconds or less :p
<lollo> lol no :D
<PKdoR> how can I ad a font I downloaded from gnome-look?
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient -L localhost -U%" functions. But "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient -L Amilo7600; Password: ;session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" not. How can I get rid of this error message?
<Carbonflux> lollo, if you want to troll go to #politics there are no ops there, only /ignore
<lollo> nono i don't wanna troll but i noticed that there was only 1 op :s
<cwillu> woodwizzle, open an editor on your xorg.conf
<lollo> carbon can u switch to op ? Oo
<lousygarua> i installed kubuntu on virtualbox, but i can only run it at 800x600 resolution, and it doesn't seem to listen to the xorg.conf i configured for it :( can anyone help?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, find the three device sections
<Carbonflux> lollo, its a freenode thing, people only op-up when they do something
<cwillu> woodwizzle, got all that?
<rodafr> Hi. I'm having some problems with my wireless network interface. Can anyone help?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: check!
<lollo> but if someone does something like flood they'll kik him ( i hope ) ..
<jimcooncat> lousygarua: I haven't tried 'buntu in vituralbox, but I believe you have to install a helper app to add a graphics card emulator
<Carbonflux> lollo, well, there is auto kicking for flooding
<jimcooncat> lousygarua: that's what you do for winders in vb
<lollo> oh okyz , thx carbon kiss
<cwillu> woodwizzle, the one with identifier "nVidia Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<Carbonflux> :)
<snorkel> does anybody recommend a good ubuntu blog to follow most of them suck
<lousygarua> jimcooncat > hmm that makes sense i'll check out the vbox website. what's winders?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, change the BusID to "PCI:5:6:0"
<bullgard4> man smbclient writes: "Most diagnostics issued by the client are logged in a specified log file. The log file  name  is  specified  at compile time, but may be overridden on the command line." What is the filename of this log in Ubuntu 7.10?
<jimcooncat> lousygarua: sorry i meant windows
<woodwizzle> cwillu: Check. Thats the PCI card right?
<cwillu> yes
<lollo> does someone know a good race game against other players for ununtu ?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, and then in the ServerLayout section
<cwillu> woodwizzle, below Screen 1 "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
<lousygarua> jimcooncat winders sounds cooler than windows ;)
<cwillu> woodwizzle, add Screen 2 "Default Screen" RightOf "Screen1"
<woodwizzle> lollo, penguin racer and torcs are the first 2 to come to mind, but I don't know if they are multiplayer
<Carbonflux> lollo, there is a game called Torc's, its a car race thing, but really, Ubuntu is not much of a gamers platform, which is not to say it does not have them, but its not windows
<cwillu> woodwizzle, you _might_ need to enable Xinerama, but don't do it yet
<woodwizzle> cwillu: actually the pci monitor is the left most monitor
<cwillu> woodwizzle, :p
<cwillu> don't get ahead of me :p
<Carbonflux> AlienArena is a Quake III clone also
<woodwizzle> the primary monitor is the center one
<Carbonflux> that is multiplayer
<cwillu> woodwizzle, we'll worry about the orientations later :p
<woodwizzle> ok
<cwillu> woodwizzle, are you talking from a different computeR?
<devilsadvocate> Carbonflux, there are some really fun games on uuntu
<woodwizzle> cwillu: no I'm not :(
<Carbonflux> ya, sorry I did not mean to imply there were not devilsadvocate :)
<Carbonflux> there are a lot of them
<Carbonflux> and you can use wine to play more
<cwillu> woodwizzle, how comfortable are you moving around in the command line?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: I've fairly comfortable. I've used gentoo for a few years =)
<devilsadvocate> and Quake4 runs natively on linux :P
<Carbonflux> :)
<Carbonflux> yup
<rodafr> hello
<Carbonflux> I have tried it even
<cwillu> woodwizzle, oh goodie :)
<cwillu> woodwizzle, so you can find your way back if that breaks X?
<Carbonflux> in fact, maybe I will try it on my amd 64 machine
<woodwizzle> cwillu: sure thing
<Carbonflux> thanks for reminding me devilsadvocate :)
<PKdoR> what VM software would you guys recommend for LNX?
<tokok> PKdoR: god is only true answer to all your questions
<PKdoR> jaja
<cwillu> vmware, qemu, etc (presuming that LNX is linux and not some other unix'y thing)
<PKdoR> no ithink its 42 or google
<Carbonflux> cwillu, so you don't think twinview is a good idea for a 3 monitor setup ?
<cwillu> Carbonflux, twinview won't work for a three monitor iirc
<PKdoR>  how about Virtualbox? I used that on windows and also VMware workstation/player
<Carbonflux> ah ok
<jimcooncat> lousygarua: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<Carbonflux> cwillu, thanks I was curious
<cwillu> Carbonflux, it works by sharing the framebuffer of a single card
<Carbonflux> right
<Carbonflux> it works great for two
<woodwizzle> cwillu, should I ctrl-alt-backspace now?
<lousygarua> jimcooncat > cool thanks a lot!
<Carbonflux> cwillu, with two xscreens you only get accel on the main one ?
<Carbonflux> or three xscreens*
<jimcooncat> lousygarua: interested in how it goes, buzz me if I'm still around please
<woodwizzle> also I'm not against 3d accel on 3 screens. That would be tits! I'd prefer if all my windows wobbled.
<cwillu> Carbonflux, xinerama is generally unaccelerated
<cwillu> woodwizzle, yep, go ahead
<cwillu> Carbonflux, there's a couple libs that can multiplex opengl (aka, provide glx) across multiple heads (even across the network)
<cwillu> but it's not trivial to setup the last time I tried
<hibbert> does anyone know if in ubuntu 8.04 the wlan drivers are already included????
<cwillu> ('trivial' in the sense of 'working without changing source code')
<cwillu> hibbert, anything that was included in 7.10 will probably work in 8.04, plus a few more
<Carbonflux> thanks for the info cwillu :)
<hibbert> cwillu yes but before some weeks the drivers were not included so i ask if the are included now ;)
<cwillu> hibbert, sorry, I don't understand
<Flynsarmy> How can i revert my gcc4 to gcc3?
<hibbert> i installed the beta of ubuntu 8.04 and my fritz wlan stick didnt work so i found out that the kernel module is not included atm .... now i wonder if its included now
<cwillu> hibbert, ah
<cwillu> hibbert, nothing you see in 8.04 is final yet, things are constantly breaking and in flux
<cwillu> aka, don't write a review about 8.04, and don't trust any reviews you read
<dgjones> hibbert, you might be able to find out if you ask in #ubuntu+1 thats where the testing queries about hardy are being asked
<cwillu> I'm guessing woodwizzle's config isn't quite working yet :p
<hibbert> ok thx
<hibbert> bye
<Erealz> those anyone use kismet
<woodwizzle> cwillu: no dice. My xorg didn't crash, but still no signal to that monitor. (flashing LED)
<cwillu> woodwizzle, just the one monitor?
<cwillu> i.e., the others worked?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: Yeah, everything on the 8600gt is working like before
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get rid of gcc 4 and install 3?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, kill all the modelines and the sync/refresh lines from Generic Monitor, and in the "Default screen", delete the virtual line, and set the modes to "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<tokok> Flynsarmy: use old distro
<cwillu> woodwizzle, and retry it
<Flynsarmy> tokok: There's no way of doing it with apt?
<seacat> apt-get remove gcc-4.1 ;  apt-get install gcc-3.3
<Flynsarmy> seacat: Thanks
<woodwizzle> cwillu: Generic Monitor is the primary display.
<cwillu> woodwizzle, no
<seacat> Flynsarmy,  apt-get remove gcc-4.1 ;  apt-get install gcc-3.3
<cwillu> I meant, the screen that's called "Default Screen"
<seacat> NP
<woodwizzle> oh ok, i getcha
<cwillu> woodwizzle, screen0 and screen1 are the working screens right now
<Flynsarmy> seacat: I did that but now when i type 'gcc' i get: bash: /usr/bin/gcc: No such file or direcctory
<woodwizzle> cwillu: ok, ctrl alt backspace?
<plectrum> hello, the notification area applet is shown at my second screen, but applets like pidgin or nm-applet are not available. Has anybody a solution?
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, in synaptic, check the properties of gcc-3.3, and find out where it puts things
<sgbirch> What is the difference an ubuntu server disk and the "Install a server" option on the alternate disk?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, give it a shot
<cwillu> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<x_> i need help ... ... ... in BIOS , Num-Lock is on , but in ubuntu loading it is off , how i can turn it on automatically ?!  is there some Command in terminal can do that ?!
<cwillu> x_, there's a gnome option, give me a asec
<x_> ok  :-)
<cwillu> !numlock
<ubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<cwillu> there you go :p
<x_> thaaaanks :-)
<woodwizzle> Still 2 outta 3
<woodwizzle> http://www.foresightlinux.org/paste/2549/ <-- my xorg.conf so far
<Flynsarmy> cwillu: there is a /usr/bin/gcc-3.3
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, okay, try calling it that
<cwillu> woodwizzle, can you pastebin /var/log/xorg.log.0?
<x_> cwillu how i can edit /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default ?!
<lollo> a good mmorpg for ubuntu ?
<cwillu> lollo, world of warcraft works
<lollo> but i've to pay every mounth
<gad0> whats the command to exit xorg after running *Xorg* command ?
<lollo> i've not so much time to play
<woodwizzle> cwillu: no such file :(
<cwillu> gad0, ctrl+alt+backspace works, or switching to the vterm you used to run it and stopping it with ctrl+c, or opening a terminal and running killall Xorg
<mavi-> gad0: ctrl-alt-backspace
<cwillu> woodwizzle, k, look around in that folder, it'll be some name like that
<woodwizzle> ahh my bad
<woodwizzle> found it
<lollo> however, cwillu i run it with wine ?
<gad0> cwillu: thanks
<cwillu> lollo, that's how I run it
<lollo> okyz .. does it works well and clean ?
<stowaway> gday.. does any1 know how i can get irc on my mythbuntu box?
<Daviey> stowaway: what irc client?
<stowaway> i dont know. whats a good 1?
<magowan> im getting a missing operating system after installing ubuntu7.10. if anyone here has a few minutes to help me out please pm me
<Daviey> stowaway: depends on your preference, mine is irssi - others is xchat.. what are you using now?
<cwillu> !warcraft | lollo
<ubotu> lollo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<woodwizzle> cwillu: http://www.foresightlinux.org/paste/2550/
<stowaway> im on a windows computer. mirc. got my mythbunu box next to me. Was thinking about xchat but it only had fedora linux 7 as a option. would that 1 work?
<ganesh> package for anti-virus
<lollo> thx cwillu kiss
<stowaway> on mythbuntu
<Daviey> stowaway: in the terminal type, sudo apt-get install xchat
<dgjones> !virus | ganesh
<ubotu> ganesh: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<chimx> Hey guys, i have kind of a silly question.
<Daviey> chimx: best not ask it then
<stowaway> sweet thanks
<chimx> ABC and Fox use some proprietary video client for streaming TV shows over the internet
<chimx> any work around for that in linux
<chimx> short of using windows firefox/flash through wine?
<chimx> cause that chugs out with the video
<cwillu> chimx, plain old flash doesn't work?
<ganesh> ubotu, i want some anti-virus package for linux & to test it in my pc
<chimx> no
<chimx> it isn't a flash player
<cwillu> chimx, if it's just blocking on the user-agent, install the user-agent-switcher plugin for firefox
<stowaway2> wow that was too easy
<stowaway2> thanks :)
<magowan> i just installed ubuntu7.10. i chose to format over vista, but after ubuntu installs and i reboot i get a missing operating system message. any ideas on how to solve this?
<dgjones> ganesh, ubotu is a bot, but you could look at clamav (thats the only one i can remember at the minute)
<chimx> cwillu: i'll give it a shot, but i'm pessimistic... :P
<ganesh> dgjones, thanks, if you know any please
<stowaway2> is there an adp-get command for adobe reader?
<woodwizzle> stowaway2 sudo apt-get install evince
<plectrum> the notification area applet is shown on screen1, but applets like pidgin or nm-applet are not available
 * cwillu can't imagine anybody actually _wanting_ to view fox material :p
<overcluckerLIMBO> ganesh: sudo apt-get install clamav
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, ok thanks
<stowaway2> where do i find all these commands on the net? do they have them on the proggies webpages or whatever?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: I've given up TV. One of these monitors I'm hooking up is gonna stream Miro to me
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, do you know the procedure how to test it
<cwillu> woodwizzle, line 370 of the xorg paste
<woodwizzle> cwillu: Ah, I need the legacy driver
<overcluckerLIMBO> ganesh: i never bothered to try, but the first thing i do when i install a new package is reading the man page
<cwillu> woodwizzle, but I'm not sure if you can have both at the same time
<overcluckerLIMBO> man clamav
<cwillu> woodwizzle, and I don't know whether the nv driver will get along with the nvidia driver, even though they're not talking to the same cards
<chimx> hmm.  it's trying to get me to re-d/l flash when i pretend to be IE cwillu
<chimx> :/
<chimx> windows flash
<cwillu> woodwizzle, theoretically, seperate pci devices are supposed to work perfectly fine, but most video drivers don't agree :p
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, afterinstalling the pkg i ran the command clamscan,it is not saying anything thatsy im asking wat to do
<woodwizzle> cwillu: well all I can do is try
<cwillu> chimx, what about pretending to be windows firefox?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, try switching it to the nv driver just for that card
<chimx> for that propietary video software i was talking about
<cwillu> (the boardname is already nv, just change the driver)
<chimx> you suggested user-agent-switcher
<cwillu> chimx, what's the url?
<chimx> abc.go.com
<woodwizzle> cwillu: wouldn't it be better to see if I can install the legacy drivers alongside the regular drivers?
<chimx> it looks like it is semi-flash based, but it won't let non windows/mac access it
<chimx> I think fox uses it too
<cwillu> woodwizzle, I'd try the open driver first, just because I have no idea how you'd specify a different nvidia driver
<chimx> its a shame cause most TV stations are streaming video online now and making it nearly impossible for linux folk to us
<chimx> as far as i can figure
<L3ttuc3> how do i open another session inside a window, on the same desktop?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: You're right. Synaptic says I must first remove the original driver
<woodwizzle> ok, nv it is
<cwillu> chimx, I can't even get the episodes, it blocks me because I'm in canada
<chimx> oh
<chimx> lol
<chimx> :P
<chimx> torrents it is!
<overcluckerLIMBO> ganesh: what does the manual say to do?
<cwillu> chimx, but one of the user-agent-switcher options is 'firefox under windows'
<chimx> right
<Ububegin> tgif, bye bye.. i am off for the weekend..  Happy ubuntooing everyone.. :D
<chimx> it thinks that flash isn't installed when i do that though
<cwillu> ?
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, the clamscan asking me to run with the option
<uthpala> hi every one
<bascule> if I want 10.0.0.[1-255] do I say 10.0.0.0/8 or 10.0.0.0/24 ?
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, im not getting whether it is testing for its partiotion or taking care of other patition also
<turkuamk> Hello. I installed the new Ubuntu, but it seems I cannot find the "remove icons from menu" option...
<cwillu> turkuamk, right click, edit menu (on the menu button in the panel, not the menu itself)
<Ne0> hi, im new to linux, can anyone tell where to get and how to install an icondock likte the mac OSX one?
<shade052_> bascule: /24
<woodwizzle> w00t! Progress!
<_ruben> Ne0: look for kibadock (i think that's what you mean)
<cwillu> Ne0, google, and look for whatever you find in add/remove or administration | synaptic
<woodwizzle> nothing on that screen. But the LED is ON not blinking.
<cwillu> Ne0, not sure of any names though :p
<overcluckerLIMBO> ganesh: clamscan –ri ––move=/tmp/virus /home/yourusername
<cwillu> woodwizzle, lol
<Ne0> ok thank you _ruben and cwillu
<turkuamk> It gives me the option to chose the applications I want to show up to the menu itself, but nothing about the icons.
<cwillu> woodwizzle, lets see the log
<cwillu> turkuamk, oh, you just don't want the icons to show?
<Micksa> wheee
<turkuamk> Yes, exactly, just the name of the application.
<cwillu> turkuamk, admin | preferences
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, ok thanks i do now
<Spartan-X> does anyone know how to bind a keyboard button to a shell script?
<overcluckerLIMBO> ganesh: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/2185
<cwillu> turkuamk, and then interface | show icons in menus
<Micksa> so I have installed vmware play on my gutsy i386 laptop, and I'm running a winxp vm on it, and the speed of everything is all weird. cursor blinks fast then slow, animations go crazy etc. anyone else had this problem or know a solution?
<turkuamk> I don't have "preferences", in administration... :O
<stowaway2> gday.. si there an apt-get command for Msn messenger?
<kal_> hi all
<cwillu> turkuamk, my bad:  system |preferences
<turkuamk> I see, thanks.
<woodwizzle> http://www.foresightlinux.com/paste/2551/
<Spartan-X> does anyone know how to bind a keyboard button to a shell script?
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, do you know any GUI format of antivirus in open source
<Micksa> stowaway2: there isn't msn messenger for linux as such, but "apt-get install pidgin" does most of what msn messenger does
<stowaway2> thanks..
<x3lon> yop all
<cwillu> Micksa, pidgin is already installed :p
<tuntun> whats the sort order of file names in nautilus? eg: al,(a,ar,(a,ar ...wtf?
<_ruben> ganesh: there's klamav, kde frontend for clamav
<stowaway2> I knew it wouldnt be msn. but i meant the equliavent
<stowaway2> is there a notepad proggie so i can record all these?
<cwillu> stowaway, 7.10 right?
<Micksa> oh right :)
<ganesh> _ruben, i want in gnome
<turkuamk> There is no "interfaces", there...
<jrlenz> anyone here?
<jrlenz> i would assume so if there are .... 1200 people here
<stowaway2> yeah 7.1
<jrlenz> oi, teh lag :(
<_ruben> ganesh: clamtk might be worth a try then
<woodwizzle> cwillu: No errors, but there are some warnings about the PCI 5:6 card
<cwillu> stowaway, look at accessories  | text editor, or right click the panel, hit add applet, and add the stickynotes applet
<ganesh> _ruben, k thanks
<cwillu> stowaway, pidgin should already be installed (might be called gaim) under internet
<x3lon> bonjour je cherche un peu d info aupres d une personne utilisant gusty ?
<cwillu> turkuamk, which ubuntu are you running?  7.10?
<turkuamk> Yes.
<overcluckerLIMBO> ganesh: unless you are running a file/mail server for multiple users, antivirus apps have no practical use under linux
<cwillu> woodwizzle, sorry, I missed your log there :p
<jrlenz> anywho.... anyone know how to get the standard x11 fonts (e.g. misc) to work with gnome applications?  im running 7.10, and having issues with font configuration (i dont know where anything is unless i'm using fbsd) ;-p
<woodwizzle> http://www.foresightlinux.com/paste/2551/
<x3lon> lol pas un francais
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, oh
<kal_> si si mais débutant lool
<x3lon> ok ok ^^
<woodwizzle> cwillu: http://www.foresightlinux.com/paste/2551/ <-- forgot to put your name there
<x3lon> je rame sur une fin de compil
<jrlenz> specifically, i'd like to get the artwiz fonts to work with gnome-terminal and every howto i've seen is rather.... cryptic.
<_ruben> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cwillu> turkuamk, preferences, appearance, and then the interface tab?
<x3lon> tu utilise gusty ?
<x3lon> ty ok
<kal_> merc ubotu
<jimcooncat> Spartan-X: I think this works: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<cwillu> woodwizzle, it looks like it's initializing it
<ganesh> overcluckerLIMBO, ok, i dont know thatsy i said (oh-exclamation!)
<kal_> x3lon ben a toute lol on a plus k'a y aller
<turkuamk> Thanks! :)
<x3lon> lol
<overcluckerLIMBO> heh
<cwillu> woodwizzle, still not working then?
<tuntun> how can i force to nautilus NOT to ignore '(' when sorting by filename?
<Erik1> weird thing: I developed trouble with debian etch: no graphics anymore, blank screen. reinstalling did not help. Not installed Ubuntu and that went flawlessly. Now before I decide to stay with Ubuntu and stop trying to get Debian working, what would be reasons to go Ubuntu (bedides no problems with install) ?
<bullgard4> "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient -L localhost -U%" functions. But "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient -L Amilo7600; Password: ;session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" not. How can I get rid of this error message?
<stf_> Hi. Is it safe to upgrade libc from 2.3.6 to 2.5 on Dapper Drake?
<Erik1> Not = then
<woodwizzle> cwillu: Yeah, nothing on that screen. The LED is on though and Xorg lets me move my mouse right of the rightmost screen (into the area that I cannot see I imagine) so X knows about the screen, but won't lemme see it
<tuntun> how can i force to nautilus NOT to ignore brackets when sorting by filename?
<tuntun> how can i force nautilus NOT to ignore brackets when sorting by filename?
<woodwizzle> and I did test the monitor on my laptops vga output, so it does work
<cwillu> tuntun, not sure you can, never noticed an option
<cwillu> woodwizzle, hmm
<bullgard4> man smbclient writes: "Most diagnostics issued by the client are logged in a specified log file. The log file  name  is  specified  at compile time, but may be overridden on the command line." What is the filename of this log in Ubuntu 7.10?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, you're still running under that config right now?
<cwillu> bullgard4, look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cwillu> bullgard4, I think they go into various places under /var/log/smb
<tuntun> any option to get nautilus NOT to ignore brackets when sorting by filename?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: yup
<cwillu> woodwizzle, familiar with the new xrandr?
<tuntun> These are the things I can do without...
<woodwizzle> cwillu: nope
<uocmo_cuatoi4> fgf
<cwillu> pastebin xrandr --verbose
<bullgard4> cwillu: You may be right. But I have got the impression that they are dspersed over various files in /var/lob/samba.
<bullgard4> log
<cwillu> bullgard4, yep;  something about per-host
<tuntun> any option to get nautilus NOT to ignore brackets when sorting by filename?
<tuntun> These are the things I can do without...
<cwillu> bullgard4, look at the conf file though, it has a line for that already
<cwillu> tuntun, looked at the keys in gconf-editor? if the option exists, it'll be there
<tokok> btw sorting by type is broken... and its called final release
<micos> ciao
<micos> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<woodwizzle> cwillu: I think xrandr --verbose only gives me info on the screen I run it from
<cwillu> woodwizzle, could try DISPLAY=:0.1 xrandr --versose
<cwillu> --verbose rather
<ganesh> my smart card is not detecting
<d4rk-w33p> salve a tutti
<woodwizzle> cwillu: that works, but I think that is display 2 not display 3 that I'm getting info for
<d4rk-w33p>  /join #ubuntu-it
<woodwizzle> they have the same identifier
<cwillu> woodwizzle, twinview shares a single display
<cwillu> I thought...
<cwillu> woodwizzle, try 0.2 :p
<stf_> Guys, is it possible to upgrade libc from 2.3.6 to 2.5 on Dapper Drake?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, 0.1 doesn't show anything on my box
<cwillu> (running dual screen nvidia)
<L3ttuc3> how do i resize an xnest session called via gdmflexiserver --xnest to a resolution of 800x600?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: yup 0.2 worked
<bullgard4> cwillu: The line you refferd to is "log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m." What does '%m' stand for?
<bullgard4> referred
<cwillu> bullgard4, machine name (or ip address if unknown)
<cwillu> woodwizzle, k, pastebin me that
<bullgard4> cwillu: Thank you for your help.
<cwillu> np
<h4cK3r0n3> this is an italian chan for ubuntu's assistance
<woodwizzle> cwillu http://www.foresightlinux.com/paste/2552/
<Svish> Why is the Secondary screen disabled in System -> Administration -> Screen and Graphics Preferences?
<Svish> It lists my two screens, but I can only choose between default screen and disabled....
<h4cK3r0n3> this is an italian chan for ubuntu's assistance please for english help join on #ubuntu
<apatheticus> ubuntu lacks the font fixed in the gnome terminal?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, really looks like it thinks it's on, doesn't it?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: yeah but no dice :(
<cwillu> woodwizzle, try DISPLAY=... xrandr --output --auto
<groovingsoul> I'm looking for a good stock market program for linux, does anyone knows of a good one?
<woodwizzle> cwillu: Can't open display
<Ne0> can anyone help me with this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3506749&page=11
<cwillu> woodwizzle, ... was whatever display you needed to set before
<Ne0> when it says cd awn-curves
<Ne0> i dont know where to cd couse there is no awn-curves after all
<rsk> Ne0: sudo updatedb && slocate awn-curves
<Raspberry> my wireless keyboard layout isn't correct -- none of the function keys work... any ideas?
<rsk> Ne0: maybe the bzr co failed+
<Ne0> didnt say it did
<cwillu> woodwizzle, I'm running out of ideas
<woodwizzle> comes up blank
<Raspberry> i'm on a laptop and have htis wireless RF keyboard plugged in via USB
<cwillu> woodwizzle, might see if anybody's had any luck with multiseats with nvidia, a working xorg for that might work for you
<jrlenz> heh.
<Ne0> uhm i did what you said and now ?
<Raspberry> the laptop keyboard works great -- but that doesn't help me @ my desk
<rsk> Ne0: did it find it ?
<woodwizzle> I'm gonna switch the display 2 and 3 monitors just to make sure there isn't a monitor issue here
<Ne0> i dont think so it didnt do anything afterall
<rsk> correct
<rsk> try the repo step again
<Ne0> i tried again this time it does sth it didnt to before "fetching phase"
<rsk> great
<Ne0> wee works :D
<woodwizzle> Ahh, an interesting development!
<SweetFairy> is there a way to avoid the writing of the password here in ubuntu ?
<woodwizzle> switching the 2 monitors makes all 3 work
<cwillu> lol
<bazhang> not a very good idea SweetFairy
<SweetFairy> why ?
<cwillu> SweetFairy, you can make it automatically log in, and it's possible to make the password prompts a click through, but you really want to have a good reason
<bazhang> unless you want to join a botnet ;]
<tanner> SweetFairy: not having a password leaves your system very vulnerable
<woodwizzle> however the monitor that is plugged into the PCI card doesn't have a background or anything. It is set as the rightmost monitor but it has nothing more than a default X pointer.
<cwillu> tanner, not quite what it would imply
<cwillu> woodwizzle, probably need to run gnome on it seperately
<cwillu> woodwizzle, DISPLAY=:0.2 gnome-panel & nautilus &
<SweetFairy> ok thx, but ... for ubuntu i need any antivirus or firewall ?
<BodOmLaW> for a partition to exchange between linux and xp i should use fat32 right?
<cwillu> SweetFairy, not really
<SweetFairy> i'll keep my password :P
<Erik1> why is ubuntu so much smaller (install cd) and quicker to install than debian ?
<BodOmLaW> should i mount it as dos or windows or not at all?
<apatheticus> SweetFairy: you dont have any listening services running by default
<SweetFairy> i don't have to install anything ?
<Carbonflux> Indeed, before I locked down my ssh port I watch some guy from Korea spend quite a while trying to crack the password in my auth log, has I not had a password he would have pwned my whole machine
<Carbonflux> watched*
<SweetFairy> no fw no antiv .. ?
<cwillu> SweetFairy, no, just avoid installing programs any way other than through add/remove or synaptic
<BodOmLaW> ???
<woodwizzle> and the monitor that is now plclear
<bazhang> Erik1: just wait for the updates ;]
<woodwizzle> oops
<BodOmLaW> quick help here?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, fat32
<BodOmLaW> should i mount it as dos or windows or not at all?
<apatheticus> mount what?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, you can get an ext2 driver for windows, but I wouldn't really recommend it
<Erik1> bazhang: oh... the install has a tail ?
<Carbonflux> woodwizzle, did you take a look at your /var/logs/Xorg.0.log file to see what is being detected etc  ?
<SweetFairy> ok thx :O
<bazhang> BodOmLaW: he just told you
<BodOmLaW> when i install ubunti should i mount the fat32 drive
<bazhang> Erik1: indeed
<BodOmLaW> ?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, bah
<Erik1> ok
<SweetFairy> i don't need antivir and firewall YEAHH
<BodOmLaW> no?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, you want to be able to access the windows files?
<woodwizzle> cwili the monitor that is now the 2nd monitor on the primary card is running at a low res. Maybe 800x600?
<BodOmLaW> and vise versa
<BodOmLaW> well
<BodOmLaW> i want to be able to have a partition for both
<BodOmLaW> to exchange
<cwillu> woodwizzle, xrandr can change the resolution live, but now that you have a working'ish config, I'll leave you to play with it :p
<cwillu> woodwizzle, I'm just happy to know it's possible
<cwillu> woodwizzle, actually
<Erik1> bazhang: so ubuntu is a netinstall in disguise....
<cwillu> woodwizzle, what does glxgears look like on the main display?
<BodOmLaW> forget it ill do it when i install window
<cwillu> Erik1, not really
<BodOmLaW> or after
<bazhang> !enter | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Andycass1> Is there a shortcut to run a terminal? (not the ctrl+alt+f1)
<cwillu> Erik1, you can install debian with only one cd as well;
<BodOmLaW> sorry
<shade052__> BodOmLaW: do you want both OS on the same partion???
<BodOmLaW> no
<Erik1> cwillu: yes true
<SweetFairy> andy put a link of the terminal in the desktop
<cwillu> Erik1, and you can download a dvd of ubuntu with most of main on it
<Andycass1> SweetFairy: how?
<bazhang> Erik1: not reallyl there is a minimal install--you can get more info checking !minimal command here in channel or messaging the bot /msg ubotu minimal
<woodwizzle> cwillu: glxgears looks fine. Display 2 is actually at 640x480. How do I use xrandr to change resolutions?
<BodOmLaW> just one partition 10gb that they can both write and read
<Raspberry> woodwizzle: man xrandr
<Erik1> ok
<cwillu> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andycass1> SweetFairy: without i cant access the menu bar
<cwillu> bah
<BodOmLaW> so no mount?
<BodOmLaW> just format the partition and leave it for later
<SweetFairy> i don't know... i've used the command "add in desktop"
<BodOmLaW> well, thats what im gonna do
<Andycass1> SweetFairy: nvm, i could access the menu with alt+f1
 * cwillu wishes he had run git-gc about 4 months ago
<misslissa> where would i find out how to do security patching
<BodOmLaW> hopefully this fakeraid works this time
<misslissa> how to i patch linux server
<cwillu> misslissa, which, like just applying updates?
<rsk> misslissa: with a patch
<BodOmLaW> goodnight thanks
<misslissa> yes sir
<misslissa> I am doing a school report
<misslissa> for college
<cwillu> misslissa, any packages in the repository, you should be able to apply updates just by logging in and running sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rsk> misslissa: ok then sudo update && sudo apt-get update
<rsk> misslissa: for ubuntu
<misslissa> and they are askin how I would patch a linux server?
<misslissa> isnt there serveral ways
<rsk> yes
<cwillu> misslissa, do they specify the distrobution?
<misslissa> like getting the correct repositories
<misslissa> and using the audo update features
<rsk> misslissa: i said howto do it for ubuntu goto other channels for other distro's ways
<misslissa> what else can I do do help secure my linux server?
<rsk> misslissa: dont give away passwords
<rsk> and turning of ssh
<misslissa> what
<cwillu> rsk !?
<Svish> why turning of ssh?
<BodOmLaW> hey
<misslissa> dont give away passwords??
<Svish> isnt that kind of secure?
<rsk> cause it's secure?
<cwillu> rsk, turning off passwords in ssh, maybe (public keys), but don't turn off ssh if you're managing a server
<bazhang> heh
<lollo> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Svish> I thought ssh was the secure way to communicate with your computer...
<BodOmLaW> i can install xp on my fake raid drive with its raid after ubuntu right?
<rsk> but it's more secure to have it turned of
<dbmoodb> how does one in ubuntu join a domain easily - are their gui tools in gutsy ?
<cwillu> Svish, passwords are the weak link;  better to use ssh-keygen and company to log in, but ya
<dbmoodb> -friend wants to use ubuntu in a domain
<cwillu> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !nt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<FloodBot2> ubotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsk> dmacnutt: tell him to come here instead
<cwillu> lol
<BodOmLaW> i can install xp on my fake raid drive with its raid after ubuntu right?
<dbmoodb> domain ?
<dbmoodb> a windows domain
<dbmoodb> oh thanks didn't see the second url
<cwillu> dbmoodb, ya, sorry;  couldn't remember the ubotu keyword
<dbmoodb> seems a bit dated
<cwillu> dbmoodb, doubt much has changed
<dbmoodb> for a domain - like he is joining a domain with windows servers
<cwillu> dbmoodb, I don't think there's a gui for it in straight ubuntu yet
<BodOmLaW> why the FUCK deos my formatting keep failing?
<dbmoodb> k
<bazhang> language BodOmLaW
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, language, but are you resizing or formatting?
<Andycass1> How to decrease samba mount timout when i boot?
<BodOmLaW> im trying to install the os with dmraid
<cwillu> Andycass1, there's a tonne of options under man samba, man mount.smb, and man mount.cifs
<BodOmLaW> i want to partition it
<BodOmLaW> when i go to install it
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, but you aren't resizing an existing partition are you?
<BodOmLaW> its says it faild
<BodOmLaW> no
<cwillu> k
<bazhang> this is xp BodOmLaW?
<BodOmLaW> ubuntu
<cwillu> bazhang, (no existing partitions)
<BodOmLaW> no
<BodOmLaW> thats what im trying to do
<Andycass1> cwillu: give me some basic guideline
<woodwizzle> if xrandr says the max resolution is 640x480 does that mean the max resolution is 640x480
<cwillu> woodwizzle, you could try adding the mode via xrandr;  I can never remember the commands though
<BodOmLaW> i want to install xp after
<cwillu> woodwizzle, something like you add the mode to the output, and then you set the output to that mode
<BodOmLaW> it works when i try without dmraid
<cwillu> Andycass1, are you mounting it as cifs of smb?
<BodOmLaW> but that is useless for my situation
<becky> morning
<BodOmLaW> ???
<cwillu> Andycass1?
<Andycass1> cwillu: cifs
<cwillu> k
<woodwizzle> cwillu: How did you get 5 monitors?
<cwillu> woodwizzle, not in any conventional way
<cwillu> you might say I cheated :p
<BodOmLaW> anyone???
<cwillu> woodwizzle, I've gotten 4 radeon cards to coexist (1024x800 on each head, 8 heads)
<BodOmLaW> forget it
<cwillu> on my main setup, it's actually spread across different machines
<BodOmLaW> ill wait till morning
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, ya, try again later, doesn't sound like any dmraid gurus are on
<woodwizzle> cwillu: damn, with ati no less
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, might try asking casually in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<cwillu> woodwizzle, ati is easier for this sort of thing I've found
<BodOmLaW> goddamn ive been on it all night
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, realizing of course that there's only a few dm gurus, and they need to rest about a week between troubleshooting sessions :p
<BodOmLaW> lol
<BodOmLaW> gnight
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, I'm thinking that you need to do the partitioning completely seperate from the install wizards, but that's just a shot in the dark
<BodOmLaW> if you talk to one
<becky> does anyone have ubuntu installed on a dell XPS i do , and all seems fine apart form it seems to handle the sound hardware incorrectly i cant tell you what it does wrong but it sounds wrong , anyone?
<BodOmLaW> get them to pm me please
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> Andycass1, what's the exact problem you're trying to get around?
<BodOmLaW> this is outrageous
<BodOmLaW> g'night
<cwillu> BodOmLaW,um
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, dmraid is a hack job to begin with;  it's just about the worst possible raid setup
<BodOmLaW> what would you suggest
<BodOmLaW> goodthing i turned my monitor back on
<cwillu> well, I'm not partial to raid in the first place (I'd prefer to put the second drive in an external enclosure
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> (and rsync it nightly)
<BodOmLaW> im for raid 0
<bazhang> via cronjob?
<BodOmLaW> combining two
<cwillu> bazhang, usually
<BodOmLaW> not backups
<bazhang> thanks cwillu
<cwillu> if you _have_ to run windows from the same drives, I'd recommend an actual bios level raid
<BodOmLaW> i have it
<cwillu> if you don't have the money, then dmraid is probably your only solution, but it's ungly
<BodOmLaW> but ubuntu deosnt do it?
<cwillu> Andycass1, ?
<Zeroclo> halo
<chrischie> hi
<phiqtion> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, it does it, but it's called fakeraid for a reason
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, the chipset provides instructions which make implementing a raid easy for the os, but it doesn't actually implement it
<Decinoge> uuuh
<Decinoge> i could have the nick of Nubuland
<Decinoge> that would be suitable
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, this leaves you vulnerable to software issues affecting the raid at what should be a hardware level
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, hmm
<cwillu> yuo just want it for performance?
<BodOmLaW> so what are you saying
<BodOmLaW> ya to begin with
<patto> Zdar
<BodOmLaW> but now i dont want to oses with 250gb each
<BodOmLaW> i want about 400 for linux
<L3ttuc3> is that the normal behaviour? a very limited user inside an xnest session with no administrative rights can use the network manager applet to take down my network?
<BodOmLaW> then whatever is left for the xp
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, I'm not sure if you can run a drive only partially raided, (but assuming not, then do you have an extra drive...) but you could run a seperate partition non-raided just for the base install
<Andycass1> cwillu: sorry, well im trying to decrease the timout when the cifs cant find the mount point
<Andycass1> cwillu: at the boot time...
<cwillu> Andycass1, back up :p
<BodOmLaW> I dont understand?
<cwillu> Andycass1, you're trying to make it not take a long time to boot, right?
<Totti> русские есть?
<Andycass1> cwillu: yes
<BodOmLaW> implement raid after installing on one disk?
<tokok> Totti: #ubuntu-ru
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, load ubuntu onto a small partition (or a cheap drive), and set the raid up after
<cwillu> on the other drives
<BodOmLaW> then copy it?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, thinking
<Totti> #ubuntu-ru
<Totti> Чорт
<cwillu> Andycass1, you're mounting in fstab correct?
<BodOmLaW> usb drive work?
<cwillu> Andycass1, can you pastebin me your fstab?
<tokok> Totti: /join #ubuntu-ru
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, probably
<BodOmLaW> hmm
<Totti> tokok Thanks
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, I'm not sure how grub will react, but something along those lines might get you something vaguely working
<BodOmLaW> how would i copy it after?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, just cp -ax, and rerun the grub junk
<BodOmLaW> ???
<_Roman> I am using Ubuntu Server 7.10, there is no color schemes for vim (no /usr/share/vim/vim71/colors directory), is there another package I need to install to get the color schemes?
<Xabstract> hey all, what's your opinion on installing ubuntu on a box that has windows already? what software do you concord on?
<BodOmLaW> that code deos what?
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, man cp
<cwillu> BodOmLaW, -a is recursive with sane defaults, and -x tells it not stop whenever it moves to a different mount (such as /dev, /media/disk/, etc)
<cwillu> Andycass1, ?
<BodOmLaW> hmm its like 6am
<BodOmLaW> im going to bed
<Andycass1> cwillu: ehh, sorry not really
<BodOmLaW> thanks
<Andycass1> cwillu: because i cant get my network to function
<BodOmLaW> ill be on at like 4pm
<BodOmLaW> or earlier
<Andycass1> cwillu: hold on ill see what i can do
<BodOmLaW> gnight
<bazhang> we shall await you ;]
<BodOmLaW> lol
<StrangeCharm> whenever i get to the partitioning step using the alt disk, it seems to either obtain info from somewhere, or guess what raid arrays i want, and and i can't delete them. what's it doing?
<stowaway2> ive mounted my ntfs drive to my mythubuntu box.. just wondering how i share it so i can access the files on my other box
<Andycass1> My network doesnt want to assign me a ipv4 address, what could be the problem? When i try to ping my gateway i get "Network unreachable"
<Salaman> Andycass1 : ifconfig -a
<fiton> sellyana
<cwillu> Andycass1, try editing /etc/init.d/rc, look for CONCURRENCY=none, and change it to shell
<cwillu> Andycass1, are you booting into a full gnome session?
<Andycass1> cwillu: yes, currently im at the bootscreen waiting for the mountings.... heh
<Andycass1> cwillu: ill see the syslog for some errors first
<shade052__> cwillu: why editing the .rc file?
<cwillu> shade052__, it'll tell it to run tasks in parallel.  The benefit here being that it won't force the boot process to hang on hung mounts iirc
<cwillu> shade052__, Andycass1 there's also a mount option (-F), but I don't know how to apply that to mount in the fstab file, other than changing the scripts
<segagman> I have an idea
<segagman> top searched book marks
<segagman> can linux do that/
<segagman> ?
<cwillu> segagman, ?
<shade052__> cwillu: but what has that dot to do with adress resolution?
<cwillu> shade052__, he's asked more than one question :p
<segagman> i got book marks like the pirate bays lead man
<segagman> it quiet sonfuseing
<shade052__> cwillu:oops
<segagman> <buzzed sorry all
<cwillu> shade052__, it makes it so that his computer doesn't hang for a long time while it waits for network connections to time out that he may not care about at the time (think booting a laptop that'll connect to a home server if possible)
<cwillu> that said
<Bisonium1> Hello! have problem. After installing Linux I have added the text string in GRUB for Windows XP as an boot option. How ever, now I like to start Windows XP in failsafe mode. How can I do that? The F8 is no longer available at start up ...
<cwillu> Andycass1, is this a server?  if it's a desktop, any chance you could just use gnome's vfs to connect to servers?
<segagman> is there an index service for book mark in a gui user frindly
<segagman> way?
<cwillu> Bisonium1, boot xp, and hit the reset switch a second after it starts booting
<cwillu> segagman, try the firefox 3 beta
<cwillu> or alpha, whichever
<segagman> fier fox 3 is geting2 bloat
<cwillu> !?
<cwillu> lol
<cwillu> segagman, ff3 has _major_ reductions in memory use
<segagman> i dont code
<segagman> but
 * adobongkangkong hello sick people
<segagman> i no when theres 2 meny lines
<cwillu> and major streamlining in all sorts of areas (bookmarks, history, layout engine, etc)
<segagman> i got 20 p3z around here
<lollo> hi guys, if a game or a big program crash and doesn't allow me to exit , how can i force its quit ( a function similar to task manager where i can see all the processes running .. )
<lollo> and quit them ...
<adobongkangkong> <lollo> : alt f2 then type "xkill"
<segagman> old apps do fine
<cwillu> lollo, hitting the close button should signal gnome to kill it after a few seconds, otherwise, xkill will do the trick (among other ways)
<segagman> dont fix whats broken
<segagman> brb BEER
<cwillu> "old apps do fine", right after he asks for a new feature
 * cwillu shakes his head
<woodwizzle> cwillu: You got me headed in the right direction. I'm gonna log off now, but thanks so much!
<cwillu> gl woodwizzle
<segagman> jesus mohamad scientolgy i got to much ber left
<segagman> :-)
<lollo> ok ... umh ... but .. how can i specify the program to kill through xkill ?
<Seveas> lollo, you click on it :)
<adobongkangkong> <lollo> : wait for the "x mark" you know "x marks the spot"
<lollo> ok now i try to close xchat :P
<_mug> hey
<apatheticus> anyone know why the fixed font is missing on ubuntu gnome terminal? and how i can use it?
<apatheticus> i can use it in putty and aterm
<apatheticus> but not in gnome terminal
<segagman> i meen a hole new way to indext browsers bookmars
<Seveas> segagman, spelling correctly isn't optional -- it makes people understand you
<segagman> leave me alone
<segagman> bully
<lollo> -.- i click with the X on xchat button ( the one that i see when minimize the window ) but .. nothing Oo
<aladdinsane> can anyone recommend a php/html editor with auto-complete?
<Seveas> lollo, click on the xchat window with the X
<adobongkangkong> aladdinsane : bluefish
<segagman> i had an idea
<segagman> geeeZZ
<Seveas> !enter | segagman
<ubotu> segagman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aladdinsane> adobongkangkong, i have it installed, but cant figure out how to get auto-complete to work, don't think its possible
<Andycass1> cwillu: I fixed it, /etc/networking/interfaces had a nice config but network manager had set some freaky ip "10.xx.xx.xx" and when i replaced that it started working again
<adobongkangkong> <lollo> : you wait until your mouse cursoe becomes "x" then you choose what window to close by clicking it.. then you wait if it closes..
<Andycass1> Does network manager have some other config file where it reads the ip's ?
<_mug> is there an easy way to create a crypted directory? it should be easy to backup an i want to be able to mount it in windows and linux. PLUS :) ubuntu 15.08 should be able to mount/decrypt it :)
<cwillu> Andycass1, heh;  that's a private ip range (like 192.168.x.x)
<cwillu> weird
<Seveas> Andycass1, it could have received that ip via dhcp :)
<segagman> Ok I'm sorry for thinking that people are objective.
<cwillu> Andycass1, yep, I think it's /etc/Networking (look for the capital letter)
<Mr-LonelY> hi..how to set auto up my iptables each time log in?
<segagman> rUa skool teachEr
<aladdinsane> anybody else know of any php/html editor with auto-complete, apart from bluefish?
<_mug> Mr-LonelY: everytime a spcific user logs in or every time you start your machine?
<lollo> ok thx ! so if a big program like a game blocks the whole system, if i type alt+f2 this command is like task manager, so it has the priority and opens itself ?
<Andycass1> Seveas: I disabled roaming mode
<Andycass1> Seveas: It was as if it was set by hand
<Paolinho> aladdinsane, quanta should
<Mr-LonelY> _mug: each i start my machine
<Mr-LonelY> _mug: each time i start my machine
<Seveas> Mr-LonelY, add the rules to /etc/rc.local :)
<aladdinsane> Paolinho: ok i'll have a look, thnx
<adobongkangkong> http://www.screem.org/features.php aladdinsane
<Mr-LonelY> Seveas: what that to add in /etc/rc.local?
<Paolinho> aladdinsane, but it's a kde program so you'll need kdelibs
<lollo> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<_mug> Mr-LonelY: just add a link Sxxfirwall for example to /etc/rc3.d/
<Seveas> Mr-LonelY, your iptables commands
<MidasWS> In shh, how can I archive an entire dir and it's subdirs?
<aladdinsane> adobongkangkong: ok i'll have a look at that one to, thnx
<cwillu> anybody recommend a good gnutella client other than limewire or gtk-gnutella?
<Seveas> MidasWS, tar zcvf backup.tar.gz /path/to/dir
<_mug> MidasWS: ..
<MidasWS> thanks seceas
<_mug> :)
<MidasWS> seveas
<erUSUL> !frostwire | cwillu
<ubotu> cwillu: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<adobongkangkong> <aladdinsane> : also there's compozer a wysiwyg editor much like frontpage
<cwillu> MidasWS, oooo
<cwillu> bah
<adobongkangkong> *kompozer
<cwillu> erUSUL, ooooo
<aladdinsane> adobongkangkong: ok great, now i have a few to evaluate, Kompozer was the name by the way, with K. thnx a bunch
<lollo> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
 * cwillu is unimpressed by how frostwire managed to hang itself while entering a chat name
<adobongkangkong> cwillu : it's been like that...
 * cwillu wonders what people thought he meant by 'good'
 * erUSUL thinks that every single person has his definition of "good"
<erUSUL> !best | cwillu
<ubotu> cwillu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<erUSUL> !worksforme | cwillu
<ubotu> cwillu: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<esben> I have a problem with the speed of the audiofiles being played in Rhythmbox. Does anybody know something about this?
<Mr-LonelY> Seveas: iptables command? iptables-restore < myiptables? like that? in /etc/rc.local?
<Seveas> Mr-LonelY, yes, and make sure they get saved on shutdown
<Mr-LonelY> Seveas: get saved on shutdown? how?
<bobbo> I just ordered a 1tb Western Digital MyBook Pro (External RAID thing). Does anyone know if this will work in Ubuntu?
<Znuff> Hello. I've got a mainboard that has 2 sata controllers (marvell), but I can only see the disks on the first controller under linux. Anyone knows how can I fix it? The controllers are Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev1 and rev2)
<Znuff> bobbo, how will you connect it?
<Znuff> bobbo, usb/firewire or ethernet?
<bobbo> Znuff: USB
<Znuff> bobbo, yeah. It will work.
<bobbo> Znuff: thanks a lot
<Mr-LonelY> anyone?
<Seveas> Mr-LonelY, with iptables-save
<Mr-LonelY> Seveas: where to put that command?
<Seveas> custom initscript that's linked as a shutdown script
<Mr-LonelY> Seveas: tricky to me..dunno what to write
<Leggendino> hi
<Leggendino> can somebody help me with cpu frequency scaling?
<Myiasia> Ah, yay. 1+1 really did equal 2. XD
<jcarlos21br> Bom diaa!!!
<Myiasia> Found my way here from a single line in the forums I was looking at, "and if you want live help feel free to come to the irc channel on freenode" - "uncommon" sense told me to try #Ubuntu, so here I am. :)
<Myiasia> And what I'm looking for is.. well, a way to upgrade from the generic i386 build to an i686 build, preferably geared towards my PIII Tualatin 1.2GHz, here. It's old, and I want to squeeze everything I can out of it without having to deal with Gentoo again. :p
<Myiasia> Can anyone, by chance, help me with that? :)
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ are you using the linux-generic kernel or the linux-386 one?
<cpk1> guys I have a serious problem. some of my key type out two different keys each time I press it and I have no clue what happened
<Myiasia> Generic, indeed. :)
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ well thats optimised for 586/686
<Toma-> are you using gnome?
<Myiasia> Gentoo left a nasty taste in my mouth, so.. :p
<Myiasia> Yup.
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ might want to try a lighter DE like XFCE or fluxbox. gnome is fat and bloaty and you wont get much difference unless you change DE
<Myiasia> Oh, huh.. I thought the generic kernel was i386. At least, that's what the package manager would lead me to believe.
<Slart> Myiasia: what's the goal here.. if you want a fast enviroment, try xfce or something simila
<Toma-> cpk1➜ are you using the right keyboard map?
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ sadly mistaken
<Slart> Myiasia: try uname -a.. what does it say at the end?
<Myiasia> Slart: Well, if the code is already optimized for i686, then there's nothing for me to worry about. :)
<Myiasia> Dur.. can't believe I forgot about uname.
<Myiasia> That's what I get for being a blonde. XP
<ikonia> Myiasia define optimsed for i686
<Slart> Myiasia: if you really want to squeeze those last drops out I'd suggest compiling your own kernel.. removing stuff you don't need etc
<Myiasia> i686, sure enough.
<Slart> Myiasia: but then you're back in the gentoo-swamp =)
 * cwillu slaps Slart for suggesting such sillyness :p
<Toma-> yeh, dont go compiling kernels.
<Myiasia> hehe
 * cwillu hides his 2.6.24-ck build behind his back
 * Slart puts up a small sign pointing to the words "last drops"
<Andycass1> where does route keep its settings?
 * ikonia requests people stop using "/me commands" in a busy channel 
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ what are you using the machine for?
<cwillu> honestly, the scheduler is sooooo much better, I'm still amazed ubuntu never went with it a year ago
<cpk1> Toma-: I just came back into my room and wanted to shutdown my server and now it takes me 1 minute to type anything, only thing that might have happened is my keyboard got mashed by someone
<Myiasia> One of my friends got me hooked on Linux back in '03, and since then, I've played with .. gods, 7 different flavors.
<cwillu> but it's in hardy courtesy of mainline, so nevermind :p
<Toma-> cpk1➜ ah right.
<Myiasia> So far, Ubuntu is my favorite, and I've only been toying with it for about 6 months, now. :p
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ what are you using the machine for?
<cpk1> whoa
<cpk1> it started working
 * cpk1 scratches head
<Toma-> cpk1➜ i yelled at it from here.
<Myiasia> Toma-: I'm actually using it as a secondary machine to my primary.... which.. has a nasty virus, currently. Yay Winblows.
<Toma-> :)
<dorothygale> hi all... this is probably an easy question...
<cpk1> I was about to say its quite humorous because I have to type out all this gibberish and then go back and delete the inerrant words
 * syc_ off
<cpk1> Toma-: thank you for the power of the shout =)
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ so general chat/web/email/music/videos?
<cpk1> I have no clue why it was doing that
<dorothygale> I have a server (Compaq Proliant 3000) running Ubuntu Server...
<cpk1> or how/why it stopped
<ikonia> dorothygale: ok
<dorothygale> it's headless
<Myiasia> And some minor gaming. Most intense game I run is UT2004, and it runs natively in Linux, so..
<cpk1> voodoo programming...
<ikonia> cpk1: ok - we get it
<dorothygale> anyway I have a MacBook and I want to connect to it so i can re-install it with Ubuntu Media Server
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ id suggest e16/e17/fluxbox/openbox
<DemonX> fuck
<DemonX> )
<ikonia> dorothygale: not possible unless you have an ilao card
<ikonia> DemonX: that language is uncalled for
<Myiasia> I've heard Fluxbox is pretty good.
<DemonX> rusian
<dorothygale> problem is I forgot my username and password as I haven't booted this server in a while
<DemonX> Rusia
<Andycass1> could someone give me an example how to delete a route?
<DemonX> (^
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> DemonX: that doesn't make it any more acceptable, please moderate your language
<mopflite> Myiasia: fluxbox is good, and has a light footprint too - ideal for running on older machines
<ikonia> Andycass1: sudo route del $ipaddress
<ikonia> Andycass1: sudo route del $ipaddress -gw $gateway
<Andycass1> ikonia: yes, but I keep getting unknown host and "siocdelrt - no process"
<Myiasia> Simple as an apt-get install fluxbox, I take it? :)
<mopflite> I ran blackbox for several years, fluxbox is heavily based on blackbox but somewhat enhanhced
<ikonia> Andycass1: show me the outpue of netstat -rn in a pastebin and then the command you are using to delete the route ?
<mopflite> Myiasia: yes
<Toma-> dorothygale➜ headless you say?
<dorothygale> yes
<dorothygale> no monitor
<erUSUL> Andycass1: sudo route del <route>
<Cheaziz> Greetings room!
<Cheaziz> I am back...
<dorothygale> I do have a crossover cable
<sybariten> anyone here running putty --> ubuntu --> GNU Screen --> [some messenger or IRC] regularly?? i want to compare locales/character problems......
<Myiasia> And, assuming Ubuntu works as other builds, it's just a matter of selecting the session type at login.
<ikonia> dorothygale: you need an remoate access card (drac , ilo, gsp, LOM)
<Toma-> dorothygale➜ i dont think its possible... not sure if the ubuntu-server disks starts a ssh session for install
<ikonia> sybariten yup on it now
<Cheaziz> Can anyone tell me why my Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) keeps hanging whenever I run Rhythmbox?
<dorothygale> ssh is installed Toma
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ you got it
<ikonia> dorothygale do you have a remote access card
<dorothygale> I installed it before I forgot the admin username and password
<Andycass1> ikonia: route log http://andycas.pri.ee/files/route
<Cheaziz> Oh, also when I run Pidgin the same occurs.. It hangs completely!
<Toma-> dorothygale➜ thats not soing to help sadly
<dorothygale> probably not ikonia
<Toma-> dorothygale➜ youll need to reinstall
<dorothygale> Toma I know this
<dorothygale> this is what I want to do see
<mopflite> Myiasia: you might also want to apt-get install fluxconf which is an easy configuration tool - fluxbox is a little non-intuitive to configure for a newcomer, and iirc the standard ubuntu packaged version doesn't come with much in the way of a pre-written configuration file
<Myiasia> Excellent. Installed and ready to go, then. Any surprises I should be aware of? IE; will I get lost in it after using only gnome/KDE all this time? :p
<dorothygale> but I need to connect to this yoke
<Myiasia> hehe
<sybariten> ikonia: OK, i guess we're not so lucky as you being from some exotic european or even scandinavian country?
<Myiasia> Guess so! :p
<ikonia> Andycass1: thats your default route your trying to remove
<ikonia> sybariten, no, sorry. UK
<ikonia> dorothygale if you want to re-install ubuntu on a headless machine you will need a remote access card
<mopflite> Myiasia: it's much more minimalist than either KDE or gnome, and as a result much faster
 * Myiasia nods understandingly.
<mopflite> let me see if I still have any screenshots from my blackbox days
<serenityUK> Myiasia, you will get a suprise at the loading time when you log in lol... bam it's there
<mopflite> serenityUK: yes, I liked that about it too
<Andycass1> ikonia: what about that 169.254.0.0? Its just that everytime i restart my network interfaces i get "SIOCCADDRT: File Exists Failed to bring up eth0."
<sybariten> ikonia: OK, well, i even have curses problems and that has nothing to do with countries ofcourse....  i have two servers, one old and one new, am migrating to the new. The old one has a working relationship with putty... i get swedish characters in both the normal shell and under screen, and centerICQ looks allright
<dorothygale> ikonia: so ethernet won't do this for me?
<Myiasia> Well.. gnome is almost instant.. something like a 2-second wait even on this old '99 model 'puter.
<Toma-> dorothygale➜ theres no way to get access to a headless box that youve forgotten the password for.
<ikonia> sybariten UTF8 = hassle
<Myiasia> But faster is always better.
<ikonia> dorothygale no
<dorothygale> can't do some terminal install?
<Myiasia> ... unless it comes to crashing.
<dorothygale> lemmie take a look at the back of it...
<mopflite> Myiasia: http://www.yoyo.org/~anthony/newbbox.png
<sybariten> ikonia: so i've heard....  (except from every *nix guy who praises it...) but i actually dont think i am using UTF in any steps. Putty for instance is set for ISO8859 Latin-1, in both sessions
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ if you want, i can get you using e17
<ikonia> Andycass1 try this "sudo route del -net 192.168.1.0 gw 0.0.0.0
<Myiasia> Hmm... menus would actually be helpful. I'm not quite THAT keen on being minimalistic. XD
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/e17/fireball13.png
<Toma-> (e17)
<mopflite> Myiasia: you've got me thinking now, I might install and try enlightenment
<mopflite> Myiasia: menus are possible and very configurable
<Myiasia> Ah, yes. e17 looks friendly enough.
<Tomi^^> does ubuntu support my motherboards integrated HD audio ?? :o
<Andycass1> ikonia: I get "SIOCDELRT: Invalid argument"
<Tomi^^> Asus P5K
<Myiasia> I like that black theme you guys use, too.
<^root^> Hi! i installed a couple of themes for ubuntu like blubuntu, ubuntustudio and emerald for managing them, i applieas ubuntu studio, it was working fine, then i opened emerald and did something which i dont remember, and now title bar of all windows has gone
<Myiasia> Very to-the-point and easy on the eyes.
<Toma-> Myiasia➜ thats not default. thats a theme i made
<ikonia> Andycass1: odd, replace -net with -host
<Myiasia> Well, I figured as much, but it's still nice.
<Toma-> thx :) come to #e if you want to know more since e17 has nothing at all to do with ubuntu
<dorothygale> okay let's try this then... what if there was a distro that loaded everything without prompting for user input. Like, say a manufacturer install. The I could SSH into it and do a command line install of Ubuntu Media Server
<mopflite> Myiasia: http://www.yoyo.org/~anthony/blackbox-menu # that's the blackbox menu config file syntax, fluxbox is very similar
 * Myiasia nods.
<dorothygale> like, I have physical access o the server
<Andycass1> ikonia: now i get "SIOCDELRT: No such process
<ikonia> dorothygale: no - you can't install ubuntu over ssh
<serenityUK> Myiasia, right-click on the background for the menu
<Andycass1> ikonia: my route has changed, hang on ill give you the new one
<ikonia> Andycass1: how is your route changing ?
<Andycass1> ikonia: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/route
<^^MAg^^> Hi, who is responsible for mirrors infrastructure?
<^^MAg^^> pl.archive.ubuntulinux.org is out of sync
<ikonia> Andycass1: ok, looks like dhcp has fixed it for you
<Andycass1> ikonia: but i still get the siocaddrt: file exists error when trying to restart network interfaces?
<ikonia> Andycass1: is it complaining about eth0 ?
<ikonia> ^^MAg^^: are you doing something with ubuntu studio by any chance
<Andycass1> its complaining about eth1
<Leila> I have been reading in this chat for about a week trying to figure out how to use it. I want to install Konversation. The last build was for Edgey. I extracted and the did a ./configure. I got a long readout that I put in pastbin under my name K_Nine. It says something about X. Can someone read this and help me out?
<ikonia> Andycass1: it can't be as eth1 is coming up
<ikonia> !info Konversation
<ubotu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 5034 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<jrib> Leila: no need to compile.  Do you know about Repositories and Package management?
<erawfish> Leila: not if you don't give us the pastebin url
<xen_> Hey im having some trouble backing up my post is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4237570&postcount=497  any help much appreciated
<ikonia> Leila: Konversation is available in gutsy
<ikonia> Leila: you don't need to compile it
<Andycass1> ikonia: i dont know then, could it be because i tried to disable ipv6 following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-87798.html
<Andycass1> ikonia: thats the only thingy did this recently
<ikonia> Andycass1: let me have a quick look through that guide, if you do an "sudo ifdown eth1" then a "sudo ifup eth1" do you get that error
<AngryElf_> what's a good journaled filesystem that can support sizes greater than 2TB?
<Andycass1> ikonia: thats the only thing i did recently*
<erawfish> Andycass1: ext3
<Leila> jrib:  When I type it in the package manager, it doesn't show up.
<AngryElf_> erawfish: i've read sevearl place that ext3's upper limit is around 2TB
<ikonia> Andycass1: spot on 2 TB for a file - not a file ssytem
<jrib> Leila: please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<erawfish> AngryElf_: partition size or filesize?
<overclucker> AngryElf_: what a hang up!
<ikonia> erawfish: file size
<serenityUK> AngryElf, XFS is designed for performance with large files.. I think the only draw back is that you cannot shrink a partition.. but you can grow it
<AngryElf_> i'm not concerend with file size
<AngryElf_> just filesystem size
<Andycass1> ikonia: when i did sudo ifup eth1 it told me that interface was not configured, when i did ifup it gave me siocaddrt file exists and failed to bring up eth1
<Leila> Here is the URL of pastebin http://pastebin.com/m6df05091
<erawfish> AngryElf_: then ext3 will do
<AngryElf_> k
<erawfish> Leila: apt-get install knoversation
<AngryElf_> thanx
<jrib> Leila: no, I need the pastebin for /etc/apt/sources.list
<Andycass1> ikonia: i cant ping anything either, but i can access the web?
<xen_> Hey im having some trouble backing up my post is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4237570&postcount=497  any help much appreciated
<Leila> erawfish:  It won't install.
<erawfish> !repeat | xen
<ubotu> xen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erawfish> Leila: then do what jrib asked you
<ikonia> AngryElf_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext2
<ikonia> Andycass1: check you setup in the network admin gui, I'd guess a static address is arguing with dhcp - something along those lines (at a guess)
<sort> hi
<erawfish> ikonia: ext3 has different limits. and you REALLY don't want a fs without journalling at a 2TB fs...
<phiqtion> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<xen_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> erawfish: yes, but it explains the limits in ext3 and where they came from if you read the page
<sort> a n00b question where i can find nautilis scripts directory?
<jrib> AngryElf_: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/2gb-filesize-limit.html is interesting, though I have no idea of the validity
<ikonia> erawfish: there is also a link to ext3 on the page
<Leila> jrib: How do I do that? When I put cd /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal, it says not a directory.
<ikonia> jrib: legacy issue - it's not an issue
<jrib> ikonia: ah
<Andycass1> the network gui is set to be static
<erawfish> AngryElf_: at 2 or 4TB will will get problems with normal partition tables however
<jrib> Leila: it's a text file, open it with a text editor: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> erawfish: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<Leggendino> eccomi qua
<Leggendino> fa la stessa cosa
<Leggendino> non mi fa impostare la frequenza
<jrib> !it | Leggendino
<sort> please help
<dgjones> !it | Leggendino
<ubotu> Leggendino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Leggendino> yes
<Leggendino> sorry
<sort> a n00b question where i can find nautilis scripts directory?
<ikonia> sort: scripts ?
<sort> yes
<ikonia> what sort of scripts, nautilis is a file manager
<Andycass1> ikonia:  the network gui is set to be static
<ikonia> Andycass1: ahhh hha, change it to dhcp
<ikonia> Andycass1: then lets dance
<jrib> sort: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<ikonia> jrib: scripts ?
<sort> i have downloaded some script for nautlis but where to put it
<sort> thanx
<jrib> ikonia: yep, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<ikonia> ta
<sort> yes
<mauro`> uhm all right, i guess many people is reading this right now so: firend of mine has laptop (few years old asus), i dont know what he's done but i quess he hibernated it because the sleep sign (Zz) is flashing.. and the problem is that if i turn it on it doesnt reboot it just starts with black screen, the Zz (sleep) sign flashing and cant do nothing, i took out the battery, still same..
<ikonia> mauro`: hardware issue, join ##hardware
<mauro`> thanks :)
<sort> another noob question where i find ./gnome?
<serenityUK> sort you will have to enable hidden files to see dirs with a dot... goto View menu and tick show hidden files
<wjlroe> Hi. Does anyone know how to get connections to route properly with two internet connections? Line 1 is the default route, and line 2 is what the email comes in on. Trying to connect to a service on line 2 doesn't work because Linux tries to establish the connection through the default route, rather than the route it came in on
<Leila> jrib:  Okay. Try again. http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<serenityUK> sort, it's in your home folder
<sort> ok thank you
<gicmo> sort: press ctrl + h
<Andycass1> ikonia: yes that removed the error, but now i cant access the machine via vnc thru my winbox
<jrib> sort: ./gnome is not what I said so you won't find it :).  ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ where ~ means /home/your_username .  Also, files that begin with '.' are hidden by default, so press ctrl-h to see them
<Andycass1> ikonia: nvm, i know what the problem is, ill try to fix it
<ikonia> Andycass1: thats a seperate issue, check your ip address and gateways now via dhcp (after a reboot is better)
<ikonia> Andycass1: ok
<sort>  done thanx
<jrib> Leila: that cannot be the correct url for your paste
<Jay955> what type of file system to you recommend for a second drive this drive will be used for storage of pic and mp3 and txt files
<jrib> Leila: I get a blank page
<Leila> jrib:  How do I find the correct one?
<jrib> copy the contents of your sources.list, then paste it into the form.  Hit "send" and then copy the url you get
<wjlroe> Jay955: if you don't need to use windows or mac, then you can take your pick. Something well used and stable would be best if it's a backup - so ext3, or reiserfs would do the trick
<overclucker> Jay955: ext3
<hyui> Hi, i'm considering to acquire a pcmcia modem for my ubuntu gutsy, my option are OPTION GTMax 3.6, SIERRA Wireless Aircard 875, and SIERRA Wireless Aircard 875+, which of them can run out of box in my gutsy system?
<Codenut> Good Morning to all
<tokok> Codenut: evening you mean
<Jay955> will xp be able to read if ext3
<Leila> jrib: Try this http://pastebin.com/m158158b0
<Andycass1> ikonia: Well the problem is - Im trying to use two ip's on one interface. I have used the eth1 and eth1:1 options but when i do ifconfig it doesnt give the inet address
<jrib> !ext3 > jay955 (read the private message from ubotu)
<wjlroe> Jay955: no, might be some 3rd party software...
<jrib> Jay955: yes, if you install something
<ikonia> Andycass1: ifconfig eth1:1
<Leila> jrib:  You have to post it for more than a  day.
<sort> !ext3
<Codenut> How do adjust what programs my son can see on his user name?
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Neeku> hi
<Codenut> heeh
<sort> hi
<Neeku> I've downloaded wine. how can i install it?
<Jay955> ok thanks
<sort> wine?
<Andycass1> ikonia: that doesnt have inet address either
<sort> what's this
<hyui> Hi, i'm considering to acquire a pcmcia modem for my ubuntu gutsy, my option are OPTION GTMax 3.6, SIERRA Wireless Aircard 875, and SIERRA Wireless Aircard 875+, which of them can run out of box in my gutsy system?
<ikonia> Andycass1: how are you configuring the :1 addres ?
<freepenguin> hi
<jrib> Leila: most of your repositories are commented out.  Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable them
<sort> sudo apt-get install wine
<Codenut> Sorry for asking twice, how do I block programs for a certian username?
<Neeku> sort: no! I've downloaded it, I don't want to download it again
<Andycass1> ikonia: i wish i could pastebin but i dont have networking, ill have to redo this admin gui thing, give me a min
<Neeku> I've got bandwidth limit
<sort> you have to compile it i think
<sarmisak> Neeku: is it a .deb?
<Neeku> sarmisak: it was wine-0.9.54.tar.bz2
<Neeku> I've extracted it
<sort> sources?
<freepenguin> I'm doing the Ubuntu Free Penguin Edition .. if somebody want see the live cd here there is the emule link: ed2k://|file|Ubuntu 7.10 Free Penguin Edition.iso|1028055040|16D222EAED54F3673CFDB7CDFBE1E1B8|/|/    bye
<sarmisak> Neeku: hmms, you better apt-get it, compiling is a bit tricky to tell over irc.
<Neeku> sarmisak: oh no! :(
<sarmisak> freepenguin: do you have a web page for a changelog, the differences, etc?
<Neeku> don't tell me I wasted 15mb of my transfer limit!
<freepenguin> sarmisak, yes I'm uploading it into my web-site
<sarmisak> Neeku: there might be a package in the cd, just check it
<freepenguin> sarmisak, on 1-2 hours you could see it at www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<Leila> jrib:  Thanks much. That did it. !:)
<Rezagrats> Problem: when i try and play a YouTube video i can't hear any sound, ok now it seems that all my sound is down
<cwillu> anybody know how to make firefox only use a proxy for particular addresses?  (i.e., the opposite of the normal 'don't proxy for ...')
<cwillu> Rezagrats, probably have some program that doesn't use esd/alsa locking the device
<lundnd> hey, is it possoble to have one log for ex Model1 and another for Model2 ?
<freepenguin> sarmisak, however all softwares are updated to yesterday, there are customized themes and icons gdm etc., build-essential and gcc and more software (like amsn svn or amule cvs)
<Rezagrats> Cwillu, mind explaining that
<freepenguin> sarmisak, but this evening I'll put a better list in the web-site
<Neeku> sarmisak: no way to do it with the pkg i've downloaded?
<sarmisak> freepenguin: thanks, i will check your website.
<Andycass1> ikonia: this is how my interfaces looks like: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/netconf
<gurpreet> how can i know the version of nfs server installed on my machine/
<gurpreet> ?
<cwillu> Rezagrats, what programs do you have open?  (no matter how insignificant)
<freepenguin> ;)
<sarmisak> Neeku: there is way but googling through it will probably cost you more on bandwidth ;) are you on gprs or something like that?
<ikonia> Andycass1: fix your netwmask on eth1
<Rezagrats> Corpse script (mIRC), firefox, and file browser, cwillu
<ikonia> Andycass1: netmask sorry
<Neeku> sarmisak: no, i have adsl but with bw limit
<Andycass1> ikonia: i think i need it to be .254 its my iptv box that has the same netmask and it says so in the guide
<hyui> I'm really sorry to repeat this, i'm considering to acquire a pcmcia modem for my ubuntu gutsy, my option are OPTION GTMax 3.6, SIERRA Wireless Aircard 875, and SIERRA Wireless Aircard 875+, which of them can run out of box in my gutsy system?
<Andycass1> ikonia: and it worked on my win box
<ikonia> Andycass1: your first line is 25.255.255
<cwillu> Rezagrats, sudo lsof | grep -i snd
<Andycass1> ikonia: oh, yes right
<serenityUK> gurpreet, try  apt-cache show nfs-server    ?  or the package name
<cwillu> Rezagrats, that'll show every process that has something related to sound open
<Andycass1> i did fix it before, sorry, it didnt have effect
<sarmisak> hyui: googling it would be much faster
<dgjones> !hcl | hyui, have a look at the compatibility website, you might find some info there about the cards
<ubotu> hyui, have a look at the compatibility website, you might find some info there about the cards: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cwillu> Rezagrats, dump that into a pastebin and link it here
<ikonia> Andycass1: I'm not sure what your problem is, when you startup, does your devices not have ip addresses ?
<mauro`> where do i get support ? i mean SUPPORT .. ? like, I've asked about 2000 thousand people and not even one of them bothered to reply, where is famous ubuntu support ?
<Andycass1> ikonia: yes, exacly
<Rezagrats> Cwillu, im not getting anything
<Neeku> sarmisak: i googled before coming here, but i couldnt find anything useful
<jrib> !patience | mauro`
<ubotu> mauro`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cwillu> Rezagrats, sudo lsof | grep -i dsp ?
<gurpreet> serenityUK,  its showing "Version: 1:1.1.1~git-20070709-3ubuntu1" i want in terms of nfs3/4
<sarmisak> mauro`: what's the complaint?
<mauro`> sarmisak: do u want me to query it to u or will i put it here again ?
<Andycass1> ikonia: hold on, ill give you the ifconfig when i cant get the ip
<gurpreet> serenityUK, coz i wanna know how to add entries in /etc/exports, in format of nfs3 or nfs4
<Andycass1> ikonia: here: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/netlog
 * cwillu saw mauro` ask a question, get linked to another location, and look happy about it;  he wonders what he missed
<Rezagrats> Cwillu, http://pastebin.com/d1b0f96e3
<sarmisak> no queries, if someone runs into the same problem they might need the answer
<ikonia> Andycass1: have you done "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" scince your changes ?
 * mauro` went to another location where is about 140 people, he wonders that if he got one reply out of 1200 people, how many replies he'd get out of 140 people..
<cwillu> Rezagrats, okay, some java applet or program is grabbing the sound
<Rezagrats> Yeah youtube
<cwillu> Rezagrats, killall java_vm should do the trick
<ikonia> mauro`: this is an ubuntu support channel - please don't post random pointless chatter or "/me" commands
<jrib> mauro`: you don't seem to have understood ubotu's message
<cwillu> Rezagrats, but that'll close whatever java app that is
<cwillu> Rezagrats, youtube is flash, not java
<ikonia> mauro`: I advised you this is not a hardware support channel and gave you the correct channel
<Rezagrats> Runescape
<mauro`> all right, no one seems to be helpful over there, can you please redirect me somewhere else ?:)
<ikonia> mauro`: no
<sarmisak> mauro`: it's an acpi thing
<cwillu> mauro`, 1200 aren't actually watching the channel, and alot of them are here for help as well.  going to more specific channels is better because the people there are more likely to have an answer.  smaller channels usually do better with tougher problems
<Rezagrats> Cwillu, after i do that will i be able to re-open the java ( in this case Runescape )
<ikonia> mauro`: hardware is the channel - this is ubuntu support, not "channel info"
<sarmisak> mauro`: some pcs support it well, some don't, you are on your own, sorry for that.
<mauro`> sarmisak: thank You anyway :)
<sarmisak> try disabling acpi functions in the bios and see what changes
<cwillu> Rezagrats, hmm.  it's a bit tricky.  yes, you can reload it, but I'd run something like totem or rhythmbox first just so that esd kicks in and grabs the device
<cwillu> Rezagrats, I think there's a trick you can do, but I don't know it off hand (or any details on it really)
<cwillu> Rezagrats, if you know which app it is, you could just close it normally, and that should suffice to get sound back
<firestorm> Howdy. Any VNC users here? Wondering whether it can be used to share a desktop in (a) view-only mode and (b) remote-control mode ?
<cwillu> firestorm, yes and yes
<soulburner> hello everybody :)
<firestorm> cwillu: how can I configure it...any good setup guides?
<sarmisak> firestorm: system > preferences > remote desktop
<cwillu> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<serenityUK> gurpreet, it seems to support 3 or 4 but the docs refer to version 4 so I would try that.. such as http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-ubuntu-nfs-server-configuration-howto/
<cwillu> firestorm, I think the remote access item in the admin or prefs menu will do what yoru want
<muty-bg> Does anyone knows an application that can rip DVDs to mpeg2?
<gurpreet> i was referring to "https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-file-system.html" for help, but its option no_root_squash seems to be not supported
<firestorm> cwillu: not running KDE or GNOME...is there a command line I can run to bring up that same admin menu?
<sarmisak> muty-bg: have you tried apt-cache search dvd?
<ikonia> muty-bg: mencoder, acidrip, dvd::rip thre are tons, have a search
<cwillu> firestorm, what are you running?
<max__> lol
<firestorm> cwillu: ubuntu / xdm / fluxbox
<gurpreet> serenityUK,  i was referring to "https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/network-file-system.html" for help, but its option no_root_squash seems to be not supported
<max__> hi all
<muty-bg> ikonia: I tried them all they are only encoding in mpeg4 :S
<gurpreet> serenityUK, may be that was due to presence of space between options
<serenityUK> gurpreet, i have not used nfs i use ssh, but they seem to need commas without spaces for options
<cwillu> firestorm, vino-preferences
<ikonia> muty-bg you can set your encoding options
<SleepingSloth> does anyone here run an irc client with a transparent background, and if so, what client allows it?
<max__> anyone know why ifconfig ath0 down doesn't work?
<cwillu> SleepingSloth, xchat-gtk
<serenityUK> max sudo?
<Wi1d> SleepingSloth: irssi in a transparent termincal
<max__> well, I did
<SleepingSloth> cwillu, thanks
<max__> sudo ifconfig ath0 down
<firestorm> cwillu: legend!
<muty-bg> ikonia: yes but no option for mpeg2, dvd:rip looks very promising if only I knew hot make it transcode to mpeg2
<cwillu> firestorm, ?
<SleepingSloth> Wild,n
<Rezagrats> Plrinter not printing, anyone have an idea ?
<ikonia> muty-bg: if you have the codecs installed you should be able to just select it
<hk2999> how do i get unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic? there wasn't even a warning.
<SleepingSloth> sorry Wild- thanks.
 * cwillu resists the urge to suggest checking for paper
<ikonia> hk2999: join #ubuntu-ops and speak to the guy who banned you if possible
<cwillu> why where you banned?
<hk2999> i don't know.
<hk2999> i was just calling sabdfl the next revolutionary
<max__> is there anything else conrol the aht0?
<ikonia> hk2999: well, ask in #ubuntu-ops for support
<hk2999> ok thanks
<Rezagrats> Cwillu, the printer isn't even begining to print, i give the command, but nothing at alll happens, the printer is on, the ink is new, adequite amount of paper
<muty-bg> ikonia: I have ffmpeg installed and it lets me select it but no mpeg2 option actually I'm able to do it if I firrst rib the vobs and then convert them to mpeg2 with ffmpeg from the console
<cwillu> Rezagrats, I hate printers
<Rezagrats> Ditto
<max__> anyone got idea how to deal with my ath0
<ikonia> muty-bg: may be a limitation of the gui
<ikonia> max__: deal with it ?
<cwillu> max__, what are you trying to do?
<ikonia> max__: asking every 10 seconds is the best way to be ignored fyi:
 * cwillu wonders if max__ wants a hit on it
<max__> I tried to turn it down
<serenityUK> max__, you can use ifdown and ifup but I think they do the same thing.. . sudo ifdown ath0
<max__> yes
<muty-bg> ikonia: I think so too :( too bad since I have to rip 200 dvds for a VOD server I'm setting up right now :(
<max__> I did that, then after 1 sec, I use ifconfig to check that
<SleepingSloth> cwillu, no sign in the repos... only xchat-gnome
<max__> the ath0 still there
<ikonia> muty-bg: I scripted it with menocder
<cwillu> SleepingSloth, sorry, that's the one
<ikonia> max__: ifconfig is diffrent to ifdown
<SleepingSloth> cwillu, ah,ok
<serenityUK> SleepingSloth, normal xchat will do transparent bg,  xchat-gnome is similar but less option - a simpler interface
<max__> ok, I try that, give me sec.
<max__> thx anyway bro.
<firestorm> cwillu: legend, as in good on ya mate - it works
<cwillu> ah, k :p
<cwillu> legend = good on ya mate = it works
<SleepingSloth> serenityUK, i'd like it to appear log-like on my background... i'll have todig around options i guess
 * cwillu feels like he just learned 2 languages there :p
<firestorm> hehe
<hk2999> so is there no way to get unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic/how long does the ban last?
<firestorm> aussie != english
<cwillu> hk2999, did you miss the #ubuntu-ops line?
<dgjones> hk2999, you need to speak to the people in #ubuntu-ops and discuss it with them when they're available, they're the only ones that can remove any ban
<serenityUK> SleepingSloth, you could always use a terminal based client like irssi and set the terminal to transparent...  if you use  xfce-terminal you can disable the borders too!.. you can use xfce-terminal in gnome ok
<gurpreet> serenityUK, yes, i tried without commas and nfs started without any erorrs
<SleepingSloth> serenity- thanks, i'll look into it
<ikonia> hk2999: you've been told what to do
<gurpreet> but i still don't know the version of my nfs server
<ikonia> hk2999: stop asking in here, this is a support channel, go to ubuntu-ops and gain support
<hk2999> ok
<gurpreet> though not really required but i am just curious
<ikonia> hk2999: being off topic in this channel won't help you argue your case in #ubuntu-ops
<serenityUK> gurpreet, good luck, the info text says it supports 3 and 4... i think they are just protocols
<gurpreet> serenityUK, thanks pal
<Andycass1> ikonia: sorry i was away
<ikonia> Andycass1: no problem
<Andycass1> ikonia: Im still having this issue, i did restart my network interface but nothing
<Myiasia> Hmm.. I see "New distribution release '7.10 is available".. however, last time I attempted to "upgrade" with my laptop, the install was destroyed.. I'm leery of doing that since this computer didn't even want to install Gutsy in the first place.
<Myiasia> Thoughts on that?
<mohbana> hi guys i making icalendar sort of program but i need to verify if my .ics file is correctly formatted, what programs allows me to add dates from a .ics file?
<cwillu> Myiasia, probably wise
<Andycass1> ikonia: ifconfig eth1 shows up nice, just like it should be, but ifconfig eth1:1 doesnt have ip or mask
<max__> ikonia: ifdown not working as well
<bullgard4> Why prints 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' different values for domain, server and master than 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<ikonia> Andycass1: so eth1 now has the correct address - but eth1:1 doesn't
<cwillu> Myiasia, if you have another machine/drive with enough space to back the laptop up, you could try it and roll back if it doesn't work, but otherwise, I wouldn't if you had problems before
<ikonia> max__: you need to give people more info than "not working well"
<Andycass1> ikonia: yup
<serenityUK> mohbana, I think google calender supports .ics  you could try online if you have gmail account
<cwillu> Myiasia, unless you tried a prerelease of gutsy, in which case try booting a livecd again and see if it works mostly
<mohbana> serenityUK, i need an offline application please :)
<max__> sry, it give me a replay" ifdown: interface ath0 not configured"
<verminn> Hello
<ikonia> max__: you'll find ath0 is just a reference to say eth1 which is the physical card
<verminn> how can i install the man pages for all the posix functions?
<phiqtion> what's the best prog to create an Audio CD?
<verminn> i am missing some, like pthread_*
<ikonia> Andycass1: add "audo eth1:1"
<serenityUK> mohbana, have you tried sunbird?   the mozilla calender from the makers of firefox?
<max__> lol. how to find a physical card? is there a command to do that?
<ikonia> Andycass1: to the interfaces file "auto eth1:1"
<phiqtion> what's the best prog to create an Audio CD?
<adobongkangkong> phiqtion : try k3b
<tapas> hi, i'm trying to build edgy's 2.4 libc source package with some modifications
<tapas> to get it to boot on a 2.4.x kernel
<max__> ikonia: could I find out the phy card by  ifconfig ?
<tapas> [i know hald etc, won't work, but i don't care so much ;)]
<verminn> how can i install the man pages for all the posix functions? im missing some like pthread_*
<ikonia> max__: eth0 will be your ethernet card eth1 will be your wirless probably
<ikonia> verminn: not all have man pages
<gurpreet> how can i restart the network without restarting the whole system?
<ikonia> gurpreet: what do you want to restart ?
<ikonia> gurpreet: sudo /etc/init.t/networking restart
<verminn> ikonia: ? what?
<hk2999> <gurpreet> sudo ifdown <ethname> then sudo ifup <ethname>
<ikonia> gurpreet: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> hk2999: no - thats not correct
<SleepingSloth> gurpreet: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SleepingSloth> heh
<verminn> ikonia: oh..
<hk2999> oh
<verminn> ikonia: but there are man pages for pthread_
<verminn> you can see them in freebsd, opengroup, etc
<ikonia> verminn: they may be in a seperate package ?
<verminn> that is what i am asking
<verminn> the name of hte package
<ikonia> verminn: I'm only aware of the core man page package in ubuntu, use synaptic to search
<avril> hello there
<ikonia> Andycass1: did you add auto eth1:1  ?
<serenityUK> welcome
<max__> ikonia: I think ath0 must be the one. cause  that's the only one shows when I use ifconfig to check
<ikonia> max__: please put "ifconfig -a" into a pastebin please.
<verminn> ikonia: found it, it's called 'glibc-doc'
<verminn> thanks
<ikonia> max__: what exactly do you want to achieve - what is your end goal ?
<ikonia> rats
<gurpreet> i tried it, but its not working
<Myiasia> Well.. my laptop was running 7.10 just fine, but I found the machine couldn't handle it well.
<ikonia> gurpreet: what's not working, more detail please.
<Myiasia> I actually decided to go back to Windows 98 SE for it just because it seems to run the best on that laptop.
<max__> turn the card to mointer mod
<serenityUK> gurpreet, you can restart nsf seperately if that is your goal?
<ikonia> max__: iwconfig will controll wirless functions on that device
<gurpreet> hk2999, ikonia SleepingSloth the problem is that when i started my  laptop i forgot to switch on the wifi switch, now once it is started and i do /etc/networking/restart its not starting the wifi
<Codenut> how do I get audio to function on VLC player
<ikonia> gurpreet: no one told you to do that
<OmegaCenti> Yep, I fail. I cannot get this comparable %^&* to work for the life of me.
<ikonia> gurpreet: the command is "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<gurpreet> ikonia, yes i did same. it said "*Reconfiguring network interface... [OK]" but it dont start wifi
<Andycass1> ikonia: i got "ignoring unknown interface eth1:1=eth1:1." when i tried restarting network interfaces
<ikonia> gurpreet: does iwconfig show your wirless card, has your wirless card ever workd ?
<ikonia> Andycass1: thats odd.
<ikonia> Andycass1: try auto eth1
<ikonia> Andycass1: rahter than eth1:1
<BlueEyes_Jhb> Hi All, I have just donloaded 7.10 and written the ISO to CD, however I cant see a way to do a text install or any form of install without having to first go the live cd route ?
<Andycass1> ikonia: i already have this in my conf
<gurpreet> ikonia, yes wfconfig shows it as ath0, it always work but i always have to restart system to start wifi
<max__> ikonia: iwconfig can't turn the card to moniter mod."SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<max__> " will be given
<ikonia> BlueEyes_Jhb: text installation is done via the alternative cd
<ikonia> max__: then the synatax is wrong
<K_Nine> jrib: Thanks. I now have Konversation set up and I don't see the constant join/part notifications. I really like that, which I couldn't figure out how to do in X-Chat Gnome.
<ikonia> gurpreet: probably the module wasn't loaded for it, modprobe the correct kernel modules
<gurpreet> ikonia, because most of time i forget to switch wifi ON before starting the system and then i have to restart the system
<muty-bg> ikonia: ok I got it with a single console command now, works pretty well :)
<jrib> K_Nine: it's possible (but I don't know how offhand)
<ikonia> muty-bg: so a limit of the guy then
<ikonia> s/guy/gui
<max__> ikonia: sry, I don't get it? wat syntax? the ath0?
<K_Nine> jrib:  Plus you can control so much more in Konverstion.
<ikonia> max__: the command is complaining that the syntax of your command is wrong
<BlueEyes_Jhb> Ok so from a live cd installation no matter what partition configuration I try I always get the error: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed
<ikonia> max__: or that card does not support that funciotn in linux
<jrib> K_Nine: k, everyone should use what they like of course.  Glad you got it to work
<gurpreet> ikonia, i don't know which specific module is needed, though 8139too module is loaded
<Myiasia> Okay. Runlevels.
<ikonia>  gurpreet I don't know what module is needed - look at what's loaded now, restart then look at whats loaded with wifi on, and compare
<Myiasia> I need to make a custom runlevel so I can install my nVidia drivers without having it complain about anything.
<gurpreet> ikonia, right idea, doing same
<BlueEyes_Jhb> is there a way to wipe the hard drive clean before live cd starts ?
<Myiasia> What's the best way to go about this?
<jrib> !nvidia > myiasia (read the private message from ubotu)
<lostatsee> Good morning to all yall out there.
<ikonia> BlueEyes_Jhb: you don't need to, when you format it with the linux file system you'll be fine
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: Ok so from a live cd installation no matter what partition configuration I try I always get the error: The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed
<Myiasia> hehe
<Myiasia> Well, I still want that runlevel. :p
<ikonia> BlueEyes_Jhb: are you resizing at all ?
<jrib> Myiasia: why?
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: tried resizing and using full drive
<lostatsee> I am trying to figure out how to boot directly into a program bypassing GNOME or any other heavy desktop. The program I am trying to boot directly into is called AdvMenu which in turn is the frontend for AdvMame. Anyone here good with this sort of thing?
<Myiasia> Need it to not start GDM/X11, and to close GDM/X11 when switched to it.
<ikonia> BlueEyes_Jhb: nothing fancy like raid being used
<max__> ikonia: is it correct ? "sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Monitor" I checked man page, It should be fine.
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: nothing at all, 7.40 was running on this machine an hour ago
<jrib> Myiasia: read 'man update-rc.d' then I suppose
<ikonia> BlueEyes_Jhb: very odd, no other warnings errors, nothing on the console (alt+f2/3/4/5) warning wise
<tapas> how can i tell dpkg-buildpackage that it shall only build the package for a certain architecture?
 * Myiasia RTFM. XD
<Myiasia> Aaah.. yes.
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: nope console sits at normal login
<Myiasia> Oh, and another reason I wanted to do this is in case I screw my X server up, jrib. :p
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master than 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<jrib> Myiasia: you can always get to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1
<soulburner> hello everybody, i've got a little problem with gparted, i can mount my 4 partitions of my second hdd but gparted say that all space is unallocated
<K_Nine> Is there a way to make the icons (and maybe the height) of the task bar larger?
<Myiasia> Yeah, I know.. but switching runlevels makes it easy for me to kill things I screw up and bring them back up again with a simple init blah. :p
<K_Nine> Icons on the task bar.
<jrib> Myiasia: check out sysv-rc-conf after you finish reading that man page
<Andycass1> ikonia: Here is my conf: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/netconf, heres my log after restarting: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/netlog
<nicola_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myiasia> I'm a tinkerer. I have yet to really perma-kill a Linux install, but I do have a bad habit of breaking things when I start tweaking. Fortunately, I make backups often.
<ikonia> Andycass1: eth1 doesn't have an address
<ikonia> Andycass1: I thought you said eth1 had an address ?
<jrib> Myiasia: tinker in virtual bok :)
<jrib> virtual box even
<Myiasia> hehe
<soulburner> i've got a little problem with gparted, i can mount my 4 partitions of my second hdd but gparted say that all space is unallocated
<SANTAbios> how do i remove ssh
<ikonia> SANTAbios: server or client ?
<SANTAbios> my ssh is screwed it wont respond how to i remove it
<Andycass1> ikonia: no, refresh those links
<SANTAbios> server
<SANTAbios> ikonia ---server
<Myiasia> Ooooh, shiny.
<Myiasia> Thanks, jrib! :)
<ikonia> SANTAbios: apt-get remove openssh-server
<Myiasia> Hmm.
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: i'm going to download text-install
<Myiasia> Runlevels 3-5 are all the same.
<ikonia> Andycass1: That doesn't make any sense......thas very odd
<jrib> Myiasia: 2-5 should be identical, as in debian
<Myiasia> 2 has one extra check.
<Myiasia> In "stop-read$"
 * Myiasia makes runlevel 5 not use GDM and such.
<soulburner> nobody can help me ?
<guoye> hello
<cyberjames> soulburner: what's the issue?
<SANTAbios> ikonia- which file is it i edit to change the port for my ssh server?
<soulburner> i can mount my 4 partitions of my second hdd but gparted say that all space is unallocated
<coolbhavi> Hello
<cyberjames> what kind of partition are those?
<SANTAbios> ikonia- which file is it i edit to change the port for my ssh server?
<BlueEyes_Jhb> ikonia: I tried to go into System - Partitioner and I get an error The kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables... Because you only have limited acess to these devices...
<jrib> SANTAbios: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<SANTAbios> thanks
<cyberjames> soulburner: what kind of partition are those?
<coolbhavi> is It possible to use ubuntu desktop drivers on ubuntu server?
<soulburner> 3 ntfs and 1 fat32, but all can be mounted
<ikonia> coolbhavi: it is yes, but if you need a gui it's better to install the desktop version from the CD
<guoye> who are you？
<Andycass1> ikonia: I enabled roaming mode from network admin tool and now it doesnt have ip on any of the interfaces
<cyberjames> soulburner: use ntfs-3g
<ikonia> coolbhavi: Andycass1 are these wirless cards ?
<cyberjames> coolbhavi: yes
<Ette> anyone know if linux has a telnet client?
<coolbhavi> how to do it
<ikonia> Ette: yes
<mopflite> Ette: yes - telnet ;-)
<coolbhavi> any links
<cyberjames> Ette: use command line :)
<coolbhavi> ?
<soulburner> yes i know i ust it to mount partition but gparded sazy that all space are unallocated
<ikonia> coolbhavi: why are you runninb the server edition ?
<Ette> doh >>
<ikonia> coolbhavi: as in what was your purpose for selecting the server edition
<Mr-LonelY> Ette: prefer ssh
<Andycass1> ikonia: sorry, it seems it gave eth1:1 ip to eth1... No they are not wifi cards
<mopflite> anthony@catfish:~$ which telnet
<mopflite> /usr/bin/telnet
<SANTAbios> jrib --- do i have to restart ssh server for port forwarding to be in effect?
<ikonia> Andycass1: how can you have roaming mode on non-wifi cards ?
<cyberjames> Ette: man telnet
<ikonia> SANTAbios: ssh has nothing to do with port forwarding
<ikonia> SANTAbios: something else should deal with portforwarding
<coolbhavi> I have set up my own server and I am testing it out
<BlueEyes_Jhb> livecd sucks ass :(
<ikonia> coolbhavi: but why the server edition
<Andycass1> ikonia: I dont know, its just that option in admin gui you can tick...
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master than 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<ikonia> coolbhavi: the desktop edition can do all the server edition can for most situations
<coolbhavi> I am using ubuntu 7.10..
<ikonia> coolbhavi: but why are you using the server install, and not the desktop
<coolbhavi> oh I didnt know that
<mopflite> 7.10 rocks - it has a couple of odd installation gotchas though in my experience
<soulburner> cyberjames: i use ntfs-3g to mount, all right, but when i try to use gparted to format a partition, it say that all my hdb is empty, but the 4 partition are mounted ^^
<ikonia> coolbhavi: you'll find the desktop edtition much better for home use on a lot of fronts
<cyberjames> soulburner: you have files in hdb?
<coolbhavi> Ok but I am curious to know
<cyberjames> soulburner: is the hdb ext3?
<ikonia> coolbhavi: curious to know what ?
<pepperjack> coolbhavi: sadly you will be less cool if you install using the desktop cd.
<ikonia> coolbhavi: install the desktop edition, you'll find it a better learning tool and it more suited to home use
<ikonia> pepperjack: don't make statments like that
<soulburner> cyberjames: yes i have many files ^^ and is fat32 and ntfs
<ikonia> pepperjack: some people believe it
<coolbhavi> Please tell me the answer to my question
<ikonia> coolbhavi: install it via synaptic
<ikonia> coolbhavi: that is the answer to your question
<gurpreet> ikonia, i've checked, there is no difference of modules loaded in wifi enabled and wifi disabled state
<coolbhavi> which package?
<ikonia> coolbhavi: however as a learning tool I suggest you use the desktop edition as the gui is more intergrated and bonus's like restricted driver compatiblilty for example works
<ikonia> coolbhavi: if you can't figure out the names of obvious packages - you should not be running the server edition
<unilynx> Anyone know much on getting 5th Gen iPod's working correctly in Rhythimbox? I ran mine fine under Amarok, but when I did this it screwed up my play counts very much when I would go over and upen the iPod again in iTunes.
<Andycass1> ikonia: this is so weird, so now i disabled roaming mode, put it dhcp and restarted it, got buncha errors and stuff and when i try ifconfig the eth1:1 has correct ip but eth1 doesnt have ip anymore?
<cyberjames> soulburner: hdb should only 1 file system.. if it is ntfs use ntfs-3g and fat32 use fat32..
<Andycass1> ikonia: only ipv6 ip
<ikonia> Andycass1: eth1 wo'nt have an ip as it will want one from the dhcp server
<ikonia> Andycass1: your getting an ip6 addresss ?
<Andycass1> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> Andycass1: something is very wrong with your neworking setup
<bazhang> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod also for gtkpod unilynx
<Andycass1> ikonia: but no ipv4 address
<pepperjack> coolbhavi: if you decide to stay with server and have some questions you can /join #ubuntu-server  a few of us are in there
<ikonia> Andycass1: unless you have a dhcp server offering up ipv6
<unilynx> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<soulburner> cyberjames: on hdb i've 4 partitions 1 fat32 and 3 ntfs ...
<coolbhavi> I am an ubuntu member a top contributor to the community.. I can identify packages I think so.. :)
<cyberjames> soulburner: ah ok
<Andycass1> ikonia: no i dont have dhcp that offers ipv6
<ikonia> coolbhavi:  top contributor to the community ? where ?
<ikonia> Andycass1 so where is the ipv6 address coming from ?
<Andycass1> ikonia: that bloody thing worked before just fine, is there a way to clean this all up and start over?
<soulburner> cyberjames: and gparted don't see anything on hdb
<Andycass1> ikonia: no idea!
<coolbhavi> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<ikonia> Andycass1: my suggestion (may not be best) delete your interfaces file - reboot with a borked network setup, configure it via the gui - reboot and then see what is in the file
<coolbhavi> Bhavani Shankar is the reference.. :)
<Jay955> hi all
<moDumass> hey all, any one know of a good sound generator in ubuntu. in windows i used to use "tinnitus masker"?
<ikonia> coolbhavi but none of that appears technical contribution ?
<Jay955> i finally got my secondary hard drive mounted
<moDumass> anything similar in linux land?
<ikonia> actually thats -offtopic - forget I said anything
<tapas> moDumass: what do you need?
<tapas> moDumass: just a sine wave at a specific frequency?
<coolbhavi> I am working on UMC..
<soc> hi
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master than 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<Jay955> now i have it shared but still can't get to it from the xp side
<moDumass> tapas, hmm, that may work, im looking for something that proceedurally creates rain sound, or ocean waves?
<cyberjames> soulburner: sorry don't know to fix it.. maybe you have to use other tools rather than gparted..
<K_Nine> moDumass:  Try downloading the Latest Musix Live DVD. There are many on that you can try and then add to your distro.
<nix> when i try to install ccsm thro terminal i can't. anyone know y?
<pepperjack> nix: what error do you get?
<moDumass> K_nine : musix run in ubuntu gutsy?
<Jay955> i see the server on the windows side but it asking me for a user and password
<nix> pepperjack: couldn't find package
<bazhang> nix what is the command you use
<nix> bazhang: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<K_Nine> It's a live DVD.
<geek-inside-corp> hello all
<bazhang> nix do you have the first four repos enabled?
<cyberjames> geek-inside-corp: hey
<Karlo>  Best girls in the world - http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139655440
<nix> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Karlo: not here
<nix> bazhang: u mean the updates?
<Daviey> !ops | Karlo
<ubotu> Karlo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<tapas> moDumass: well, there's quite a few sound creation / composition packages
<tapas> moDumass: supercollider, chuck, ingenuity, etc..
<Seveas> nalioth, -- he want to be on the k-line train
<moDumass> tapas, its cool, im just reading what its all about
<rzavala> saludos
<moDumass> thanks
<bazhang> nix open up synaptic and then enable the first four repos--hit reload and then look again for it--you can also apt-cache search from the terminal
<nix> bazhang: what u mean by repos?
<K_Nine> moDumass:  Try this page http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=musix
<bazhang> nix: do you know synaptic package manager?
<nix> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> nix open it up and then look in the menus for the word repositories
<tapas> moDumass: you might want to just fire off an email about this to the suopercollider email list
<tapas> moDumass: i'm sure there's some eager person that wants to help :)
<bazhang> nix you want to enable the first four and disable your cd as a software installation source=repository (repo)
<nix> bazhang: the only one i dont have is the adept manager and when i click it it wont let me install
<tapas> OleMoudi: http://lists.create.ucsb.edu/mailman/listinfo/sc-users
<moDumass> thanks
<tapas> oops
<tapas> moDumass: http://lists.create.ucsb.edu/mailman/listinfo/sc-users
<Zhaozhou> May i ask where apt-get source puts it's sources?
<moDumass> hey thatnks for the help all,
<bazhang> nix once you have done that you need to update your sources list--adept is the same
<tapas> Zhaozhou: either in /usr/src/ or the current directory
<Zhaozhou> tapas: too easy. :D thank you!
<bazhang> nix what is the error that adept is giving you
<nix> bazhang: nevermind i found it
<dundel> does anybody have experience with connecting the Phililps SHB6100 bluetooth headset with ubuntu
<nix> bazhang: thx
<Jay955> how can i share a hd in utunbu so i can see it in xp with read/write
<bazhang> nix good work np
<Kloss> my burner is not burning. WHY?
<bazhang> kloss need more info--what error message if any
<huseyinkozan> i want all contents of kdevelop assistant can reachable while i am offline
<marfusha> Here there is a person who developed console-setup ?
<huseyinkozan> how can i do it
<bashca> can i use gxine on ubuntu ??
<Kloss> bazhang: see also here. please use an translating service for this page http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/149052/?highlight= There is a link with an error message.
<bazhang> marfusha: doubtful
<marfusha> bazhang thx
<bashca> !gxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> #ubuntu-devel perhaps marfusha
<huseyinkozan> which packages i have to install it for it
<Kloss> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> kloss how about you just tell me
<osxdude|linux> SNOW DAY!!! hahaha
<Jay955> how can i share a hd in utunbu so i can see it in xp with read/write
<bazhang> kloss is this k3b brasero cd/dvd creator; what are you trying to burn
<osxdude|linux> i just had to amsg that :P
<huseyinkozan> i want all contents of kdevelop assistant can reachable while i am offline
<huseyinkozan> does anyoneknows which packages ihave to install
<cpk1> argh trying to compile madwifi from svn and make errors out T.T
<Kloss> bazhang: it try to burn a data dvd-r. i use k3b therefore. but also any other application did not work. it says it burns a certain time. the light at my burner is turned on. but actually it is doing nothing. and in the middle of the process it says: error.
<cpk1> Jay955: samba would probably be the easiest thing to use
<Kloss> bazhang: it tried it from my external and from my internal drive. :(
<bazhang> kloss did you put in a blank dvd r and then let the system prompt you what to do? also what media
<Myiasia> Argh. 800x600@60Hz burns retinas! Just installed the nVidia drivers, and the resolution won't go any higher. I'm used to 1600x1200@85Hz. </spoiled>
<Jay955> <cpk1> i have that the drive is shared but it's asking me for user and password on the xp side
<dfgas> k, i installed the nvidia-glx-new but i don't see the new kernel, just the new kernel source. what do i need to install cause the glx and kernel at this moment version mismatch
<bazhang> what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Myiasia
<cpk1> Jay955: try leaving it blank or use a user on the linux box
<Kloss> bazhang: also tried that. but it starts cd/dvd creator, but is also not working. it is about the same performance.
<Jay955> <cpk1> will not work i tried that
<bazhang> kloss you have two dvd burners attached?
<nix> anyone know where i get art manager?
<Kloss> bazhang: i have 1 dvd/cd burner and 1 normal cd drive (read only).
<cpk1> Jay955: pastebin your samba config
<bazhang> kloss where is the data you are copying from the internal or external hd (if you have one)
<Jay955> <cpk1> pastebin your samb config ?? new to all this
<Kloss> it is on the external right now. but also tried it from the internal once. it also did not work.
<Kloss> bazhang: my burner is from LG
<bazhang> kloss this is mystifying--the external drive is the burner?
<nix> what program is best for working with sound bytes, ie chopping, adding, customizing?
<cpk1> Jay955: pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf
<phuzion> any explanation as to why build-essential is taking forever to install on my server?
<phuzion> er, download to(
<Kloss> bazhang: no. i tried to burn from external to dvd burner. and i also tried to burn the same data from internal to dvd burner. all did not work.
<bazhang> kloss uh sorry the lg is external or internal
<phuzion> the packages are downloading at about 40K/s right now for some reason
<K_Nine> I just read that Gnome 2.22 was released this week. How is this handled by Ubuntu?
<Kloss> bazhang: the lg burner is internal. and i have 2 harddrives (1 internal and one external, from both i could not burn). see?
<Myiasia> Okay. Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/d7e13106f ?
<phuzion> osxdude|linux, i assume you're somewhere in the midwest or northeast?
<bazhang> kloss at a loss here not sure how to proceed
<osxdude> Yes, phuzion
<dgjones> K_Nine, it might get brought into the next version of Ubuntu, but wouldn't normally be put forward as an update ro Gutsy unless it was packaged into backports
<Kloss> bazhang: thanky ou anywy
<osxdude|linux> Yes, phuzion
<nounouille> hi
<nounouille> i have created a new partition "ext3" with gparted on my computer
<nounouille> how can i ad it to my fstab to mount it?
<phuzion> osxdude, I live in Ohio, and I got a snow day, too
<osxdude|linux> heh
<osxdude|linux> that's nice
<phuzion> yeah, there's freezing rain all over the place
<Myiasia> Anyone see anything wrong with that xorg.conf I posted?
<babo> can i boot mac osx onto my qemu ?
<Jay955> <cpk1> i hope this is what you need http://pastebin.com/m30de508d
<osxdude|linux> probably, babo
<bazhang> babo no
<osxdude|linux> oh
<osxdude|linux> well then.
<silici0> i got a problem, how can i add myself (user) to a group fuse?
<silici0> its seen i am in the group, when i open some directories from these group i can't change
<silici0> at least in the user/group managment shows me
<silici0> can someone help-me ?
<silici0> O_o
<Myiasia> I think they all died, silici. :p
<Kloss> anyone else who had problems with his or her burner?
<silici0> Myiasia:  what do u mean ?
<cpk1> Jay955: you still need to configure samba it looks like, this post here is probably the one of the easier ones to follow... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Myiasia> Lack of answerage. But, then, it does say to be patient.
<silici0> i see
<silici0> hehe
<silici0> very strange
<Myiasia> I asked something, too. :p
<Bisonium> Hello! Does anybody know if it is safte to run the MBR.fix in windows recovery. Or will my GRUB/ubuntu be gone after that? I have GRUB to start either of WinXP or Linux Ubuntu, but now my Windows reboots everytime the system is almost done . Before the logon screen pops up (the graphical user interface is loaded) the system boots, at the same time the HDD sounds like it  stoppes. Ubuntu runs problemlessly
<erUSUL> silici0: sudo adduser «user» «group»
<erUSUL> Bisonium: fixmbr will overwrite grub
<erUSUL> !grub | Bisonium
<ubotu> Bisonium: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Myiasia> Bisonium: In my experience, when Windows breaks and you have to reinstall it, it will kill grub. However... yeah, what he said.
<erUSUL> Bisonium: see the link about recovering grub
<Myiasia> Y'can reinstall grub. :p
<K_Nine> dgjones: Thanks.
<shin_lyxpower> ./
<erUSUL> !enter > silici0
<Bisonium> erUSUL: thanks. It seems to be hard to get Windows going again. Am I right?
<Raekanderu> сцуки
<StrangeCharm> when installing uswsusp as an alternate hibernate program (the 7.10 built-in one doesn't work), it says that there's more than one possible resume device candidate. how can i configure it to select the right one?
<silici0> erUSUL:  it's seen doesn't work
<MythbuntuGuest50> hello i have a problem. i have a ato 7000 ve graphiccard and i have the normaly ato driver, but when i connect a tv i see only the boot logo and when load xorg the tv is blank
<Bisonium> erUSUL: Do you oersonally think it is thje MBR that is the problem? I mean the boot process has com very far, Windows is almost done loading ... ? maybe a new MBR wouldn't help me, only make it more problematic?
<silici0> very strange!
<MythbuntuGuest50> xrandr found s-video connection, 800x600 59,9 + 60,3 hz. it this not to high? i think only 50hz work with a tv, i think
<silici0> i just have installed ubuntu yesterday
<erUSUL> Bisonium: dunno what happened to your windows install so not know how hard it would be to make it run again
<MythbuntuGuest50> and when i xrandr --output S-video --mode 800x600 --rate 50 it not work, the tv flickers
<Bisonium> Okidoki. Thanks alot for advice anyway!
<Bisonium> erUSUL: okidoki thanks alot for advice!!
<caleywoods_> anyone play Warsow through ubuntu?
<silici0> fuse dammit
<silici0> is doesn't work
<MythbuntuGuest50> have sombody an idear its realy importent for me....
<erUSUL> Bisonium: i do not think it has nothing to do with the mbr... if windows begins to load is something else. You should ask in ##windows
<silici0> how can i check if a im in a fuse group ?
<Bisonium> erUSUL: Thanks. I go to ##Windows
<Andycass1> ikonia: still here?
<pepperjack> MythbuntuGuest50: youre not talking about a regular analogue tv right?
<Bisonium> erUSUL: 'till next time! Bye
<erUSUL> Bisonium: no problem; bye
<amnon> can anyone help me with mounting a DVD on Ubuntu ?
<Andycasss> ikonia: I managed to get it functioning with a clear interfaces, but it doesnt want to ping anymore, nor connect to the internet, but ifconfig looks genuine
<MythbuntuGuest50> no one a idear please?
<Andycasss> ikonia: i can connect via vnc from a lan computer to this ubuntu box, but when i try to ping my machine (the one that im connecting with), it doesnt respond?
<erUSUL> amnon: what error do you get when you insert it?
<pepperjack> MythbuntuGuest50: try /join #mythtv-users  perhaps
<amnon> I tried playing with fstab as suggested in various places - but nothing helps. right now I get :
<amnon> either: Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume.
<pepperjack> amnon: can you pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<erUSUL> amnon: it fails with all dvd or just a specific one?
<XLV> amnon, ubuntu uses automount for dvds.. its a dvd disk or image?
<pepperjack> er..nm didnt know it was dvd
<MythbuntuGuest50> ok thanks
<UNDERsoN> does linux support write for hfs+
<rsk> UNDERsoN: yea
<bashca> please  i need  help to set  mdsl usb ??
<amnon> it is a dvd with some data on it - I can see the data (AVI video files) fine on windows but on my Ubuntu I can't mount he dvd
<amnon> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<amnon> #
<amnon> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<amnon> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<amnon> # /dev/hda7
<amnon> UUID=48fdd818-76c6-404a-864f-24f0ac960d5b /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<amnon> # /dev/hda5
<FloodBot2> amnon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepperjack> !paste| amnon
<ubotu> amnon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> !paste | amnon
<amnon> my apologies - newbie here...
<pepperjack> no problem everyone does it first time :)
<bazhang> though the floodbot kick is new
<JewStyleKungFu> I've never used ubuntu, so I apologize in advance for my ignorance, but I'm using it to recover some files from a hard drive that's unrecognized by everything else I've tried....my only hitch now is that it says I don't have permission to write to the external hard drive that I'm trying to back up the information to
<Javid> Four linux users die of cancer every time someone subjects them to the horrors of four pasted lines on IRC. True story.
<bazhang> heh
<bulmer> JewStyleKungFu-> then be as root when you mount the destination /partition
<JewStyleKungFu> bulmer and that's where my ignorance comes in...I have no idea how to do that
<erUSUL> JewStyleKungFu: if you are recovering lost files there is no harm on running the file manager as root «gksudo nautilus»
<erUSUL> JewStyleKungFu: then copy the files with that file manager
<bulmer> JewStyleKungFu-> you mount and usually can only mount partitions as root,  mount -t filesystemtype /dev/partitiondestination /mountpoint
<pepperjack> JewStyleKungFu: also if its fat32 youre writing to in the future you can mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/mountpoint   <-- or something
<localmost> Hello, why is vmware-player nor vmware-server showing up in synaptic anymore, it's practically impossible to get a vm going!
<pepperjack> probably too much info gksu nautilus is best maybe
<bazhang> localmost: need to enable the repo it is in
<JewStyleKungFu> haha, linux makes me feel like an idiot, I'm going to have to learn more about this
<bulmer> knowing a lil bit more about the command line would benefit users by knowing "how it is really done" behind the scene kind of thing
<bazhang> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in gutsy
<BB88> Are there any programs that are similar to DAEMON Tools for Ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> canonical partner repo iirc localmost
<JewStyleKungFu> I learned how to use a computer on DOS and it helped me immsensely
<localmost> which would that be, and where how?
<JewStyleKungFu> immensely
<Slart> BB88: you can just mount an iso with the mount-command
<localmost> ok, I will look in synaptics list
<XLV> !iso > BB88
<bazhang> synaptic localmost look for gutsy canonical partner cant remember precise wording
<localmost> nice bro
<BB88> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> BB88: I don't think there is anything with the same anti-security features of daemons tools.. but not many linux applications come with that kind of stuff anyway
<JewStyleKungFu> so when I'm entering commands to mount this hard drive, am I doing that from the terminal?
<bazhang> yesh
<bashca> any 1 can help  runing  mDsl  usb  on ubuntu
<Rufus_> how do I install an icon theme?
<jrib> Rufus_: system -> preferences -> appearance
<Rufus_> just install it like a theme?
<jrib> Rufus_: should work, try
<localmost> drag it across into the appearances screen, accessible from system,preferences,appearance, Rufus
<adobongkangkong> <Rufus_> : yes... try gnomelook.org and kdelook.org for some themes
<localmost> drag n drop
<Tyczek> do you know how to control fans in toshiba satellite notebook ?
<fiXXXerMet> What is the bot command agani?
<Rufus_> yes, i got it from gnome-look
<fiXXXerMet> again*
<localmost> Possible fan control in bios, Tyczek ?
<Tyczek> localmost, there is no something like that in bios...
<Tyczek> btw, this bios is simple...
<fiXXXerMet> I'm looking for the information on dual monitors in ubuntu with an ati card.
<Rufus_> it didnt work through appearence, is there a file to put them in?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<frojnd1> does anyone know, howc an I limit UL/DL speed of torrent file that I'm allready downloading, with torrentflux ?
<adobongkangkong> <Rufus_> : just open those compresed files in appearance and go to the theme tabs and click the install button
<jrib> Rufus_: what happened when you tried? "didn't work" is never informative
<Rufus_> "File format is invalid."
<adobongkangkong> <Rufus_> : that happens
<adobongkangkong> <Rufus_> : if it does
<jrib> Rufus_: that's usually an issue with the way it was packaged.  Link to the icon theme?
<Rufus_> wait
<adobongkangkong> <Rufus_> : u unpack it and put it your icon folder
<ikonia> Andycasss: thats probably your firewall  (sorry I was away from my desk)
<localmost> or unpack the icon theme, and the actuall tar.gz might be inside, Rufus_
<adobongkangkong> <Rufus_> /home/username/.icons
<Rufus_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta-icons?content=62759
<Jack_Sparrow> adobongkangkong: It probably is more than that..
<adobongkangkong> <Jack_Sparrow> : what do ya mean?
<Gabt> Hey, im looking for advice, cant get ubuntu to start! :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Rufus_: The first paragraph tells you how to install those
<Andycasss> ikonia: i used sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop command but it still cant ping
<Gabt> PCI: cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14:0 (anyone know wtf that means?)
<Andycasss> ikonia: tells me unknown host
<Jack_Sparrow> adobongkangkong: He cold have been selecting something that would not work at all.  It only makes sense to see what it is before trying to install it manually
<jrib> Rufus_: yeah, it's compressed twice for some reason...
<Andycasss> ikonia: oh, wait i can ping my lan box now, hm probably dns wrong?
<rothchild> what tools can I use to manipulate PDF files?
<adobongkangkong> Rufus_ : just unpack the archives and put it in your icon folder in "/home/yourusername/.icons"
<adobongkangkong> <Jack_Sparrow> : i know what error he's takin' about and it happens to me...
<ctp> hi folks. which full featured player do you prefer? used amarok for a while and tried rhythmbox. any other players you recommend?
<rothchild> I have the cover and content of a single brochure in two files and I need to make them in to one
<rothchild> ctp have you tried songbird
<XLV> Gabt, is it a laptop you are trying to install to?
<rothchild> ctp: http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<ctp> rothchild: didnt try it yet. but thx for info
<adobongkangkong> <ctp> exaile
<rothchild> ctp it's still pretty buggy but I think it has a great future
<adobongkangkong> songbird is still in beta right?
<jrib> Rufus_: ha, it stems from the fact that the file is named just .bz2 and not tar.bz2, so file-roller uncompresses first to the tar and then extracts.  But yeah, what adobongkangkong said will work
<Jack_Sparrow> adobongkangkong: JUst because it is the same error.. does not mean it is the same problem. You get the same error trying to stick a gdm theme into the regular theme manager not to mention the different things that are involved when you add effects and emerald theme manager
<Gabt> Anyone willing to help a ubuntu newby, pm me
<sev1989> hi all
<ctp> adobongkangkong: ah, some guys use exaile. i'll give it a try too ;-)
<Rufus_> okay, i put them in icons folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabt: Please ask your question in here so all can learn from it
<jrib> Rufus_: then go to Preferences -> Appearance again and see if it is listed as an icon theme
<cliebow> anyone using fakeraid and gutsy?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cpk1> Gabt: just ask your question in the channel that way everyone can help you
<Gabt> i did
<Gabt> :(
<Gabt> no one answered
<frojnd1> what's the command to check what device do I have for wi-fi ?
<Gabt> I need a genius's help. What do you reckon this means (PCI: cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14:0)
<erUSUL> frojnd1: iwconfig
<ibou> is ffmpeg useless if i install mpleyer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> frojnd1: lspci  ?
<ubuntuisloved> i was wondering if theres a rescue cdrom which is lite and customizable so i can add my own scripts to it to wipe and create LVM's
<ibou> mplayer
<jrib> ibou: no? what do you mean?
<tyt> can anyone speak chinese?
<frojnd1> erUSUL, thanx
<jrib> !zh | tyt
<ubotu> tyt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<frojnd1> Jack_Sparrow, I mean't eth* thanx anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bashca> hi all there  i need  help  on how  use  zte mdsl  usb  on ubuntu  pease
<pirate> I got my vaio's inbuilt webcam working in ubuntu without any effort. Wow, i can't believe it :D
<JewStyleKungFu> I just want to double check that I've got this right...I'm needing access to write to this external hard drive, and right now it's read only disk, so I have to remount it?
<erUSUL> Gabt: something fishy on the memory layout maybe a bios error or kernel bug
<jrib> JewStyleKungFu: what filesystem?
<JewStyleKungFu> NTFS
<CroX> Anyone care to recommend a SWF decompiler?
<jrib> !ntfs > JewStyleKungFu (read the private message from ubotu)
<localmost> You need to force mount it,
<Gabt> Happens with all the ubuntu CD's ive ran, and gentoo, and debian
<Gabt> :(
<JewStyleKungFu> oh, hey, thanks
<jrib> CroX: apt-cache search swf disassemb    ?
<Gabt> erUSUL: got a solution?
<bluephantom> hi,i have some problem in ubuntu's ssh...
<erUSUL> Gabt: and there is any simtoms? does any pice of hardware not work
<erUSUL> ?
<Gabt> It doesnt boot
<Gabt> It hangs while initializing the kernel
<JewStyleKungFu> just want to go ahead and say that you guys should be effing proud of supporting this OS so well...it's awesome getting all this help
<bluephantom> is there someone can answer my question with ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabt: Do you get to the first screen.. start ot install ?
<localmost> possibly
<Gabt> Yea
<bulmer> Gabt then it did boot
<pepperjack> bluephantom: we all use telnet but ask away
<Gabt> i get the screen were i can chose to start, run disk check etc
<erUSUL> Gabt: maybe you can try some boot options ...
<localmost> lol
<Pici> !telnet | pepperjack
<ubotu> pepperjack: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<erUSUL> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabt: Have you tried F6 and different boot modifiers  noapic etc
<bluephantom> i just install as "apt-get install ssh"
<XLV> Gabt, is it a laptop you are trying to install to?
<ibou> jrib: sorry have to go i'll ansewer you later
<bluephantom> and now, i
<Gabt> No, its a desktop
<localmost> You need either the client or server, you   must choose
<Gabt> And ive tryed booting in safe mode, no diffrence
<SleepingSloth> what's the de facto standard for ubuntu mysql clients
<localmost> for SSH, Bluephantom
<Pici> !enter | bluephantom
<ubotu> bluephantom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gabt> I thought, maybe its smth to dow ith my PCI hardware, not being recognized, so i removed it, no diffrenmce
<bluephantom> and now i'm use putty on win to connect it, i type the username ,and type the password , but can't login...
<jrib> bluephantom: first, go to your ubuntu computer and see if 'ssh localhost' works
<SleepingSloth> i mean- like mysql-navigator, or similar. or is mysql-navigator the best there is?
<Gabt> ill try the xtra boot options
<bluephantom> how to see?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabt: acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off
<Gabt> and ill come back let u know wut happened
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabt: Not all at once...
<bluephantom> i can connect port 22, just can't login....
<jrib> !who | bluephantom
<bulmer> just an fyi, I had a terrible time I thought in burning Fedora 7 dvd.iso, always gets 75% error during k3b verification, but yet, I had a copy of that dvd.iso -- from the dvd boot I can point to hd where the dvd.iso and do install..
<ubotu> bluephantom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gabt> ok, ill try them
<jrib> bluephantom: how to see what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabt: noapic  is one Iuse the most
<bluephantom> ubotu:oic,sorry....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oic,sorry.... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Andycasss: dns seems realistic problem there
<jrib> bluephantom: you just type 'ssh localhost' in a terminal
<Gabt> ok thnx, ill try it
<ikonia> Andycasss: probably because your not using dhcp anymore
<bulmer> so it was kind of neat to have that option on the menu of install to select where the iso is located for installation
<Gabt> brb
<localmost> bluephantom, if SSH is properly installed you should be able to log in as root or yo
<localmost> ...ot
<localmost> or your current user name
<localmost> New keyboard, sorry
<jrib> localmost: not as root on ubuntu...
<_guest_> can someone help me to get my radeon 9250 working in ubuntu, even websites with flash are sluggish in fullscreen mode now
<ikonia> root login is disabled by default
<localmost> jrib, sorry my mistake
<XLV> bluephantom, install openssh server
<fevel> can someone help me convert files to mpeg4 (ipod format) Is there a tool I can install like jodio Ipod converter?
<fevel> Jodio - Windoes
<bluephantom> localmost: i use the user:bluephantom,it can login on local
<bluephantom> i use "apt-get install ssh" to install ssh already....
<localmost> bluephantom, and when you attempt"ssh 127.0.0.1" does it prompt you to connect?
<bulmer> but that is not the server portion, i dont think
<XLV> bluephantom, that installs ssh client, if you want to login into a ubuntu pc through ssh you need the server
<jrib> XLV: it should install both
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_:I may have a ote about that card...  one sec.. are you using fglrx ?
<Andycasss> ikonia: hmm, i set the dns manually and it still doesnt work, connecting to ip doesnt work either. I think i have to set up routing, though i dont know which settings to use
<bluephantom> yes,i can connect prot 22
<localmost> There you go then, bluephantom
<ikonia> Andycasss lets do this one thing at a time. Lets get the physical nic for eth0 working first, turn off your firewall / clear rules and lets begin
<_guest_> Jack_Sparrow: I am not sure what I am using any longer, so many people have tried to fix this...so now nothing works except .txt documents
<ikonia> Andycasss: eth1 sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_: Search for Xorg-driver-FGLRX, If it is enabled ( installed...)  Mark it for complete removal and click on apply
<_guest_> Jack_Sparrow: I used to have it working with Beryl, running smooth and nice, then someone tried updating the ati drivers with the new ones from ATI and since then it's all pearshaped
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_: Search for libgl1-mesa-glx If it is NOT enabled ( installed...)  Mark it for Installation and click on apply
<Andycasss> ikonia: ok
<jac> hi people
<Andycasss> ikonia: ive switched the fw off. i dont want to clear the rules tho - it should allow those protocols to pass anyway now
<bluephantom> localmost: i use putty on windows connect port 22, and type user and password , but can't login, Is not i must alter some file?
<jac> ive got a question: I'm looking for a 'make your own' printable card style cd holder to store livecds for distribution, so I can leave the stand in a public place so others can freely take them, like the offial ubuntu ones that ive seen, but one that I can print myself
<bluephantom> localmost: is there some wrong with User Configuration?
<jac> i was wondering if anyone can point me in the right location for this
<_guest_> Jack_Sparrow: They are both installed already
<bluephantom> ·èÁË~ÓÐÈË»áÖÐÎÄû£¿
<ikonia> Andycasss as long as it's totally disabled and not causing any issues
<ikonia> Andycasss: so show me the output of ifconfig eth1 and netstatn -rn in a pastebin please.
<kimrhh> getting a "bad digest" on Adobe Flash player 9, installing through synaptic.. how to fix that?
<jac> is there liek a section of the ubuntu website with promotional material that might include such a thing...along with cover art etc?
<apollo> hi super new to linux just came over from windows, and i was wondering why it allways asks me for my password when i use terminal
<Jay955> hi all
<ikonia> apollo to authenticate you for the first time you issue a root command
<jrib> apollo: what command are you trying?
<Andycasss> ikonia: weirdness... Can you access this page: http://andycas.pri.ee/ its being hosted by the same machine im having problems with
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_: The first one was UN-install
<apollo> i was trying to use a sudo command in order to install automatrix
<ikonia> Andycasss: yes, I can get there
<ikonia> apollo: don't install automatrix
<Jay955> i have a small problem
<ikonia> apollo: it is not supported by this community and you will lose support if you install it
<jrib> jac: try #ubuntu-marketing too
<Andycasss> ikonia: weird, i cant get any outside connection with this machine
<ikonia> !automatix | apollo
<ubotu> apollo: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<fevel> sorry guys... I missed the answer...is there a way to convert movies to mpeg4??
<apollo> why would you say that?
<ikonia> apollo because that's the truth
<fevel> atomatix sucks
<Andycasss> ikonia: only incoming... Anyway ill run these commands and pastebin those for you, is it ok when i put them inside my server?
<jrib> apollo: because it breaks installs and is not necessary.  Why do you think you need it?
<Jack_Sparrow> apollo: because it is a horrible thing to do to your setup
<ikonia> Andycasss: sure, no problem
<apollo> just seem like a goo start and ive heard good things about it
<apollo> good sry
<fevel> probably from itself
<ikonia> apollo: now your hearing bad things, and being told you'll lose your support in here if you use it
<jrib> apollo: good start in what sense?  What do you need it to do?
<KenSentMe> I use the twinview settings to use 2 displays on my ubuntu system. Is there a setting so the top bar and fullscreen applications are not stretched over 2 displays, but just one (left)?
<fevel> I need automatix to get pissed off
<jac> jrib: thanks for that
<fevel> on updates
<apollo> Ok dont use automatrix, but back to the point why does it ask me for the password when i try to use terminal
<ikonia> fevel: 1.) thats a pointless comment - not needed 2.) moderate your language it's uncalled for 3.) if you don't have anything worthwhile to say - don't, the channel is busy enough
<Jay955> i have samba but i still don't see my shared drive on the xp side of the network
<ikonia> apollo the first time you use a sudo command it witll authenticate you
<fevel> ok
<ikonia> apollo: this is a good thing
<jac> jrib: I just found this - its pretty much what I was after!:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing, thanks again
<bazhang> apollo automatic will break your install
<jrib> apollo: it doesn't.  It will only ask for your password if you try to do something that requires admin access (ie you use sudo)
<fevel> so how do I convert to mpeg4?
<ikonia> fevel: mencoder, acidrip, dvd::rip
<kimrhh> aren't digest error supposed to disappear when you apt-get update ?
<bluephantom> !jrib | bluephantom
<Andycasss> ikonia: http://andycas.pri.ee/files/logs1
<jrib> bluephantom: eh?
<apollo> ok but when i try to enter the password then I cant do anything
<apollo> accept hit enter
<Andycasss> ikonia: the gw is wrong, right?
<ikonia> apollo: what command are you trying to do, exactly
<ikonia> apollo: your password will not be echo'd
<fevel> ikonia, thanks!! youre the man!
<jrib> apollo: you just type your password and hit enter.  It won't show you typing anything
<apollo> so it wont show up as i write it
<apollo> ohhh thanks i got it
<ikonia> Andycasss: 1.) don't konw why you have 2 routed exactly the same 2.) can you ping the 254 gateway ?
<jrib> apollo: yes.  But as a new linux user you shouldn't be needing to do this
<apollo> well im trying to learn terminal
<Andycasss> ikonia: yes, i can ping .254
<allquixotic> Hello; what is the name of the process that corresponds to the Gnome desktop, e.g. icons and the wallpaper? gnome-panel, gnome-session, and gnome-settings-daemon are running, but I have a black background with no icons when I try to view the desktop
<jrib> !cli > apollo (read the private message from ubotu)
<Andycasss> ikonia: .254 is the real gateway i want it to use, also i can access routers web config
<jrib> allquixotic: nautilus
<apollo> so thank you very much for the help.!
<ikonia> Andycasss: ok - so you can ping your gateway - that means your machines networking is spot on (apart from having he same route 2 times ???) so the problem after that is outside of ubuntu and down to the device .254
<jba2g> hey guys, i just deleted a faulty ubuntu partition off of a dual-boot computer and now i cant get into vista at all c.c Does anhyone know how to restore its boot so i dont have to reinstall ubuntu right now?
<jba2g> i dont want to ask on windows channels and get harassed for using linux again
<jay956> is there a mirc i can use for ubuntu
<bazhang> ##windows jba2g?
<ikonia> jba2g: boot of the windows boot cd and use /fixboot from rescure options or use a dos disk with fdisk /mbr
<jrib> jay956: why? linux has plenty of nice irc clients.  Have you tried xchat?
<dgjones> jay956, xchat
<ikonia> jay956: xchat/xchat-gome/irssi
<allquixotic> jrib: ok, then nautilus is not starting for me, on Gutsy. it did start when I did a clean install, but now it doesn't. I just installed ubuntu-backport-modules, pulseaudio and a few other things from official Ubuntu repos
<niuq> hi
<_guest_> Jack_Sparrow: The libgl1 is the only one installed, but it still has the same problem
<jba2g> ikonia: ok.... so if i dont have either of those with me because im not at home, i have no hope
<niuq> how can i mount a .iso?
<fevel> ikonia, so I can use mplayer to convert?
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me how i can access the files i shared in ubuntu from a windows pc
<jay956> ok thanks
<Andycasss> ikonia: are you referring to those 2 last lines?
<ikonia> jba2g: not really, unless you join ##windows and see if they have a better solution
<Andycasss> ikonia: 0.0.0.0 etc..
<ForsakenSoul> i type the ip of the ubuntu pc but i want a user and a pass ?
<fevel> ikonia, wat would you suggest
<jba2g> *shudder*
<fevel> ikonia, *what
<jrib> allquixotic: what does 'gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktopt
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_: Still have lots more to do...
<jrib> allquixotic: what does 'gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop' return?
<jba2g> it feels like a sin just being on a #windows room
<ikonia> fevel: maplyer is the player - mencoder command line, or acidrip or dvd::rip is a gui tool
<allquixotic> jrib: true
<jba2g> its bad enough im using vista
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_: I am trying to find my notes on that card
 * sev___ ask, if there is console mail manager
<fevel> ikonia, ok thanks
<allquixotic> http://rafb.net/p/IeURzl69.html indicates a listing of all processes I have running at present
<jrib> allquixotic: ps -ef | grep nautilus
<allquixotic> jrib: step ahead of you
<_guest_> Jack_Sparrow: Take your time, I am not going anywhere :)
<allquixotic> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/IeURzl69.html (sorry for not pinging above)
<ikonia> Andycasss: correct
<d_mitry> in kde, when i mount an ntfs partition, i am given the error, "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000". how can i eliminate it?
<ikonia> Andycasss: two routes that are exactly the same seems odd
<jrib> allquixotic: pkill nautilus
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me what to write when i`m trying to access a ubuntu shared folder from win and it asks for a acc and pass
<jrib> bluephantom: what is your question?
<erUSUL> sev___: many alpine mutt elm or (some of the emacs ones)
<bluephantom> jrib:i use putty on windows connect port 22, and type user and password , but can't login, Is not i must alter some file?
<allquixotic> jrib: it terminated the nautilus that I started on the CLI. but I had no desktop before and after starting this instance
<bluephantom> jrib:is there some wrong with User Configuration?
<Andycasss> ikonia: the first route is also wrong, it should have gw to .254, or is it linked with that 0.0.0.0?
<ikonia> bluephantom: is sshd listening on your server
<jrib> bluephantom: I asked you to tell me what happened when you tried to 'ssh localhost' on the ubuntu machine but you never responded
<ikonia> Andycasss: no - the first one looks fine
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_: Would you mind if we take this to private channel.. some of these pastes would be annoying in channel although only 3 or 4 lines, there are a few
<bluephantom> ikonia: yes it's work
<jba2g> meh. if i reinstall linux that should work....
<bashca> hellooooooooooo
<_guest_> Jack_Sparrow: Sure, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> _guest_:  /j #Voyager
<niuq> how can i mount a .iso image?
<erUSUL> !hi | bashca
<ubotu> bashca: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> allquixotic: ok, so a new nautilus instance is running, but no desktop still?
<Pici> !iso | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bashca> any 1 know how mdsl  usb  work on ubuntu
<ikonia> Andycasss: anything on your 192 address use default (0.0.0.0) to get out of default use 192.168.1.254
<erUSUL> !adsl | bashca
<ubotu> bashca: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<cpk1> how do I move around in branches with git?
<pirate> ForsakenSoul: You need to set up a user/pass. Check the ubuntu website for instructions on setting up samba.
<ikonia> bluephantom so if you can connect, then your user password must be wrong
<allquixotic> jrib: ok, I amend my previous statement: after the pkill, I did not restart nautilus; now I have restarted it, and it popped up the file browser AND... my desktop!!!
<Andycasss> ikonia: so, how to fix it?
<bluephantom> jrib: sorry , there so much text , i have not see it
<ikonia> Andycasss: fix what ?
<bashca> thanks
<erUSUL> cpk1: git checkout «branch-name»
<jrib> bluephantom: do you understand what you need to do now?
<ikonia> Andycasss: your only issue with that routing table is the duplicate entry
<Andycasss> ikonia: the duplicate
<allquixotic> jrib: I'm not sure why it doesn't like to start immediately after boot -- when I first logged in on this boot, gnome-settings-daemon didn't want to start either; this may be due to pulseaudio
<pirate> !samba > ForsakenSoul
<ikonia> Andycasss: delete one route, but I don't see how you've got the two duplicates
<allquixotic> jrib: but thanks! the temporary fix for me is just to kill all the nautiluses and restart ;)
<jrib> allquixotic: don't know about it, check bugs.ubuntu.com maybe
<jrib> allquixotic: you can check ~/nautilus-debug-log.txt and ~/.xsession-errors for hints too
<Jay955> hi all
<JewStyleKungFu> what does that /dev stand for?
<ikonia> JewStyleKungFu: devices
<sev___> devices
<JewStyleKungFu> oh, cool
<Andycasss> ikonia: wait
<ikonia> Andycasss: what ?
<bashca> erUSUL, am asking ab  usb modem
<allquixotic> jrib: 800 kilobytes of errors like this 0x8177510 2008/02/01 10:05:48.4936 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<Andycasss> ikonia: i did have the eth1:1 right? maybe thats the duplicate gw entry?
<allquixotic> jrib: the only difference between each line is a different tick
<ikonia> Andycasss: did you set a gateway for it ?
<Andycasss> ikonia: yes
<bluephantom> jrib: it can do "ssh localhost"
<cpk1> erUSUL: thank you that cleared up a lot for me. was trying to using git-checkout =)
<ikonia> Andycasss: ok - thats the issue remove the gateway for that
<jrib> bluephantom: and you login without issue?
<Jay955> i have samba install but still can't access the drive from the xp side of the network can anyone help me pls
<bluephantom> jrib: it won't ask for me the username ,type the password to login seccesful
<erUSUL> cpk1: git-checkout should work to (the two forms are "legal")
<ikonia> bluephantom: it's using your login name for a username
<ikonia> bluephantom: ssh -l $username or ssh user@host to specify a user
<shade052> jay955: exactly what is the problem
<maxsoft> hi all. I would like activate VNCServer for a user that dont is part of 'root' group. When I try to connect the vnc Viewer stay in black screen. how to? thank you. (with a root user it works fine)
<jrib> bluephantom: ok.  And when you use putty on windows you get a prompt for username and password?
<bluephantom> jrib: yes!
<Jay955> when i try to go to the server it asking me for user name and passwd
<jrib> bluephantom: ok, when you type the information in, what happens next?
<Switch^> I've never encountered such a problem and I am awestruck. I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on a desktop PC and everything works fine, except... even though the network cable is plugged in, Ubuntu won't connect to the network. Even with static IP it won't connect.
<Switch^> I am using a SIS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet card that is on-board.
<shade052> jay955: yes it will
<Andycasss> ikonia: ok i removed that from my interfaces and the routing doesnt have that duplicate anymore but it still doesnt ping?
<niuq> Pici: i didnt get it, why using option -o loop?
<ikonia> Andycasss: you said you could ping your gateway before ?
<shade052> jay955: you might have to create a account by the name of the windows machine
<erUSUL> Switch^: any error msg that can give as a clue? smomething in the logs?
<freepenguin> hi
<bluephantom> jrib: i type username, and it ask for a password , and i type password, and it say:Access denied
<Switch^> erUSUL: where can I find those?
<jrib> bluephantom: what username?
<cpk1> erUSUL: maybe you can help me, when I try git-checkout --track -b everything origin/everything i get warning: refname 'origin/everything' is ambiguous. fatal: Ambiguous object name: 'origin/everything'.
<bluephantom> jrib: username is bluephantom
<Andycasss> ikonia: yes, but i cant ping google.com
<ikonia> is that your login name
<erUSUL> Switch^: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ?
<Jay955> ok let me try
<Andycasss> keeps telling me that its unknown host
<bluephantom> jrib: it's login on local seccuesful
<ikonia> Andycasss: ok - so thats nothing to do with ubuntu, thats your router not forwarding
<ikonia> Andycasss: ahhh disn
<ikonia> Andycasss: dns
<Switch^> I'll find out
<ikonia> Andycasss: what are your dns servers set to
<jrib> bluephantom: yes, that's strange.  And you have not edited any files in /etc/ssh/?
<fevel> ikonia, sorry to bother you again buddy, but acidrip only rips dvds to mpg, how about .avi to mpeg
<ikonia> bluephantom: on your local machine can you do "id" for me and show me the output
<fevel> ikonia, at least I couldnt figure out how to
<erUSUL> cpk1: dunno sorry...
<ikonia> fevel: look at the more advanced options - pretend you've already ripped and look a tthe encode options
<Andycasss> ikonia: dns-nameservers 194.126.115.18 194.126.101.34
<bluephantom> jrib: i had not edited any files with ssh
<ikonia> Andycasss: can you ping any of them ?
<ikonia> Andycasss: where are you getting that information from ?
<jrib> bluephantom: you are on your ubuntu computer now?
<bluephantom> ikonia: i don't understand @_@
<bluephantom> no, i use windows now
<Andycasss> ikonia: yes, i can ping them
<ikonia> bluephantom: on the ubuntu computer login, and type in a shell "id"
<bluephantom> jrib:no, i use windows now
<ikonia> Andycasss: ok, so "nslookup www.google.com" see what happens
<Andycasss> ikonia: those are my isp's ns
<ikonia> Andycasss: but IS ubuntu using those dns servers ?
<Jay955> ok how do i creat an accound and on what system ubuto or xp
<jrib> bluephantom: can you tell me the ip for your ubuntu computer (pm me if you want) so I can see if I get prompted for a password here?
<maxsoft> hi all. need I to be a 'root' user to allow remoteAccess?
<ikonia> maxsoft: no
<Andycasss> ikonia: yes, i set them in my /etc/network/interfaces
<Andycasss> hold on, ill give you my conf
<ikonia> Andycasss: thats not where they are set
<ikonia> Andycasss: show me /etc/resolv.conf
<Andycasss> oh...
<erUSUL> Switch^: have you found something?
<ikonia> Andycasss: if in doubt - use the gui
<shade052> Jay955: you create a account on ubuntu with the name of the windows machine
<mynyml> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and my mic doesnt work. I use skype all the time so it's really important to me, and i havent found any solution via googe. any help would be greatly appreciated
<maxsoft> dont work vnc server with no 'root' user. I try to connect and dont work.
<joshuaN> is anyone here who would be willing to help me get a wireless driver....
<Jay955> ok
<blue|palm> hi, is there a command line tool for checking the free space of a disk?
<bluephantom> ikonia:uid=1000(bluephantom) gid=1000(bluephantom) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom)..............................
<jrib> blue|palm: df -h
<maxsoft> with a root urser it works.
<erUSUL> blue|palm: df -h
<Jay955> brb
<ikonia> bluephantom: thank you
<mynyml> Blue-Omega: df
<cpk1> joshuaN: you mean get a wireless driver to work?
<shade052> Jay955: try "sudo useradd machine_name"
<tracker1> hi, I'm trying to get some form of nautilus scripts for svn, and none seem to be showing up... can anyone help?
<khelll> am trying to run ruby-ldap , when am doing ruby extconf.rb  ,    am getting : "checking for ldap.h"... no and it fails.... any suggestion?
<ikonia> shade052: he doesn't need a machine name user adding
<joshuaN> well yeah, i have a Gemtek 'USB wireless LAN' device
<joshuaN> and the default drivers don't seemt o detect it
<ikonia> Jay955: you just need a username on the linux box to map to your windows user name "sudo smbpasswd -a" to add a username and password that matchines your windows username and password
<tracker1> I've logged out, and re-logged int... the one I am really wanting to use is NautilusSvn from here... http://www.jasonfield.com/freebies/ ... I'm running gutsy, and am up to date on updates
<Andycasss> ikonia: Thanks, its working now!
<shade052> ikonia: i had the same prob once it worked fine! with that. any other name was not loggin in
<ikonia> Andycasss: ok, mega. I've got to drive home now, so if you need me, shout in a bit
<Gigamo> I have a problem with my cpu frequency. I have a intel T7700 and the freq governor is somehow set to "userspace", while it should be "ondemand". As a result of this, my frequency is locked at 2GHz instead of jumping between 800mhz-2400mhz. How can I change it?
<shade052> ikonia: any other name was workin with other distros though
<Andycasss> ikonia: ok
<marion> Help: How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my usb floppy in plugged in?
<marion> Help: How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my usb floppy in plugged in?
<cpk1> joshuaN: what does it say about the device when you do lshw?
<erUSUL> Gigamo: sudo sh -c "echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<joshuaN>  description: Wireless interface
<joshuaN>        physical id: 2
<joshuaN>        logical name: wlan0
<joshuaN>        serial: 00:16:44:16:4a:02
<joshuaN>        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless
<joshuaN>        configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<FloodBot2> joshuaN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Switch^> guys, I have a question; how to change the speed of my 100mbps full-duplex eth0 to 10mbps half-duplex?
<bluephantom> ikonia: so ,where is the problem?
<joshuaN> ls
<cpk1> joshuaN: it already has a logical name which would suggest that it has been detected
<JewStyleKungFu> I'm trying to mount my NTFS file system and it's saying "Mount failed: Device or resource busy"
<cpk1> joshuaN: try 'iwlist scan' and see if wlan0 does anything
<marion> Help: How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my usb floppy in plugged in?
<d_mitry> in kde, when i mount an ntfs partition, i am given the error, "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000". could someone help?
<nickrud> JewStyleKungFu: probably, either it's already mounted or you're trying to mount the wrong partition (which is already mounted)
<joshuaN> interface does not support scannign
<joshuaN> o
<pepperjack> marion: im curious.. what is the point of a usb floppy when you can just use a usb pendrive?
<joshuaN> wlan0: no scan results
<JewStyleKungFu> ah
<erUSUL> Gigamo: "sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand"  is easier ;P
<erUSUL> pepperjack: legacy data on floppies
<majorjrk> when i use samba to acces my windows computer, i cant transfer files only create folders, it seems if i try to transfer anything it tries to replace the folder im in also or something, could anyone help me
<niuq> why i have to use -o and loop option for mounting a image iso?
<mavi-> becuase its a loopback mount
<mavi-> -o(ption) loop(back)
<Gigamo> erUSUL: thanks
<Andycasss> When trying to boot i get "unable to start a standalone server: address already in use" then it halts for about 10 min and then restarts with some networkmanager errors. I think pureftpd and mail server are conflicting. Sometimes it boots nicely too...
<niuq> mavi-: this is right? sudo mount -o loop /media/cdrom0/Lynda.com - Flash CS3 - Essential Trainingt.iso Desktop/FlashCS3T/
<mavi-> those spaces in the filename you need to escape
<mavi-> or put it in " "
<nickrud> niuq: put " " around the /media .....iso
<joshuaN> cpk, ya there?
<niuq> ok
<dcesiel__> Hey does anyone know how to change the syntax highlighting in gedit so that if statements aren't white?
<NeanT> hi guys .. is there an unofficial repository to update Transmission in Ubuntu ? the version from the official repo is really old..
<dcesiel__> in C
<erUSUL> NeanT: transmission web page has deb for ubuntu iirc or try in getdeb
<pepperjack> NeanT: maybe getdeb.net instead
<DVS01> hi
<NeanT> thx.. didn't know of getdeb.. will check it now
<broken__> Ubuntu uses gcc 4.1?
<broken__> Hmm, its not possible to downgrade is it? to 3.4x
<erUSUL> broken__: gutsy does (4.2 is aviable but not default)
<DVS01> my sound stopped working all of a sudden. i am using ubuntu 7.10, hda intel analog devices ad1984. the volume is set to max in the mixer. when i click on the test buttons under sound preferences, i don't hear anything
<dcesiel__> No one knows how to change syntax highlighting in gedit?
<erUSUL> broken__: they are aviable too (gcc-3.3 and 3.4
<DVS01> i diagnosed my audio input hardware, but i seem to be hearing everything else fine.. so something's wrong with the sound in the os =/
<broken__> erUSUL, well this kinda sucks I wanted to use my two ubuntu machines with distcc but my gentoo box is gcc 3.4
<DVS01> wait.. bio hardware.. would that still be called hardware? =P
<DVS01> meatware
<serenityUK> wetware
<DArkGatox> asd
<DVS01> im ending up having to use this vista box to play music.. :(
<joshuaN> does anyone know why I can't locate my wireless network from ubuntu...
<erUSUL> joshuaN: sudo iwlist «iface» scan
<joshuaN> what are around iface?
<broken__> erUSUL, well I installed gcc 3.4 how can I make sure its being used?
<serenityUK> wlan0
<daniel92> probly eth1
<cannontr> I have a last gasp desperate plea to see if there is a way I can fix a server I have remotely fubarred
<cannontr> I managed to chown the entire filesystem while sudoed
<erUSUL> broken__: the usual way is to set CC shell variable... not sure how it is done with distcc
<cannontr> :(
<jrib> cannontr: and now you can't sudo?
<joshuaN> it finds the network that way...
<joshuaN> how do i then connect...
<cannontr> I am still logged in as the user who has ownership of all files though
<broken__> erUSUL, I Just want ubuntu to be using gcc 3.4 would you know how to set that?
<broken__> distcc doesn't care a bout that, just cares about the same gcc versions across all machines.
<cannontr> is there anyway I can somehow re-own the sudo command so I can get back in as root
<taher> hi to every body
<serenityUK> cannontr, su
<MasterShrek> broken__, why not just upgrade your gentoo box's gcc?
<tapas> cannontr: sudo su?
<edju> will a w32codecs install work on amd64?
<broken__> MasterShrek, because its a hardened stage/source which only runs on gcc 3.4
<nickrud> edju: no, there's w64codecs available on medibuntu.org
<joshuaN> if i can find a network with iwlist wlan0 scan
<edju> Nicke, thanks!
<cannontr> serenity, su will not work as I get "setgid: Operation not permitted"
<joshuaN> why wouldn't it allow me to connect
<jrib> cannontr: not really.  Best way is to have physical access.  I'll throw this idea with the warning that I have no idea if it will make your computer explode:  You could create some startup script to fix sudo.  Assuming your computer still manages to boot and start ssh, then you could login and use sudo again after rebooting.  I'd recreate the situation locally in vbox and test what you try though
<edju> nickrud, opps.  Thanks!
<erUSUL> broken__: dunno how to do it or if that's a good idea....
<broken__> ...
<serenityUK> joshuaN, you need to tell it which one is the default access point...
<joshuaN> serenity, how do i go about doing that
<nickrud> cannontr: you chowned the entire filesystem, /etc and all ? If you did that, you got lots more problems than sudo
<serenityUK> joshuaN, i forget exact i'm not on the laptop.. somehting like   sudo iwlist wlan0 ap 1
<csb0> hi. i want to install and run an sftp daemon on my ubuntu box. i've googled a bit, but can't find any info on it. it's all about vsftp, which, afaik, is a normal ftp server that is supposed to pretty secure, but not a secure ftp server as in sftp.
<MasterShrek> broken__, gcc -V 3.4    will allow you to compile using gcc 3.4
<MasterShrek> broken__, but i dont konw how to make it default to 3.4
<serenityUK> joshuaN,where 1 is the ID from the scan
<cannontr> i know nick, we may just rebuild
<broken__> MasterShrek, hmm ok.
<csb0> anyone knows if there's a simple package for me to download, or how i do to tunnel vsftp through ssh, etc?
<broken__> MasterShrek, thanks.
<serenityUK> joshuaN, if it works by command you can set in a file to default every boot
<MasterShrek> ahh broken__, just symlink /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 instead of /usr/bin/gcc-4.1
<nickrud> broken__: you could simply export CC="gcc-3.4" , or maybe change the gcc link to point to gcc-3.4
<broken__> oh ok, makes sense.
<MasterShrek> broken__, although that may render it useless, i dont know lol
<jrib> cannontr: if you need this system to be reliable, then yes reinstall
<MasterShrek> broken__, just make sure you remember you did that in case you end up having to change it back
<majorjrk> How do i rar something with zero compression via shell ?
<serenityUK> majorjrk, that's what tar is for
<MrKnights> Hello, erm i have a problem i've just install ubuntu on my pc on my seond partition, first contains windows vista basicly i wanna dual boot but i think i installed the mdr in the wrong place because i dont get grub i'v tryed configured windows boot loader with nerogrub to fix the problem but i'm kinda stuck any ideas?
<majorjrk> serenityUK: does tar open on windows computers ?
<Stormx2> MrKnights: Have you tried placing commas in your sentences?
<joshuaN> the ESSID?
<erUSUL> majorjrk: rar 0 compression? why would you want that?
<serenityUK> majorjrk, i know 7zip can read it
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, with winrar it will
<Stormx2> MrKnights, you've installed ubuntu after windows, yeah?
<MrKnights> stormx2: yes
<nickrud> MrKnights: if you can change choose the device you boot, try booting the second hard drive, see if grub is there.
<majorjrk> i just need to zip it so i can transfer via smb, it wont let me upload folders only single file
<Stormx2> MrKnights, and yet windows boots up automatically without offering to load ubuntu?
<MrKnights> nickrub: both opertating systems are on one hard disk
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, samba wont allow you to upload folders? thats very strange
<serenityUK> joshuaN, does it have an ID like 2 or 7?   with ur neighbours wireless?   i'd have to boot my laptop to check
<erUSUL> majorjrk: use tar... "tar -cvf file.tar dir/"
<MrKnights> Stormx2: yes i tryed fixing it though
<Stormx2> MrKnights, you followed the instructions in the wiki?
<Andycasss> When trying to boot i get "unable to start a standalone server: address already in use" then it halts for about 10 min and then restarts with some networkmanager errors. I think pureftpd and mail server are conflicting. Sometimes it boots nicely too...
<joshuaN> theres 'Cell 01'
<joshuaN> there's channel '1'
<erUSUL> MrKnights: maybe you instaled grub on the second partition mbr?? mark the ubuntu partition as the bootable one then?
<MrKnights> Stormmx2: no i didn't, i didn't even look for it. i figured grub would override the mdr as normal
<serenityUK> not channel try cell?
<joshuaN> i haven't figured out the exact command yet
<majorjrk> omg, now suddenly i cant even transfer single files via smb
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, whats the error?
<Stormx2> MrKnights, I don't know why it wouldn't o.O
<idefix_> does anyone have experience with SANE?
<majorjrk> it seems like it tries to replace target folder in the same time
<MrKnights> erUSUL: yeah that might work only problem is i have no idea how to reinstalled grubs mdr
<joshuaN> when i did the one you told me it says ap needs fewer arguments (max 0)
<Stormx2> MrKnights, how many hard disks do you have?
<qlin> how to resolve a netbios name from linux?
<serenityUK> joshuaN, hang on i'm booting up old laptop.. it's slow lol
<MrKnights> stormx2: yeah i found it werid
<MrKnights> stormx2: one its 350gb
<majorjrk> or it says An older item named smb://user@host/upload' already exist
<majorjrk> this is when i simply try to copy a file over to that folder
<SexyJames1337> hi everyone. I've just put the ubuntu disc into my brothers computer and im about to install it... when it started up the screen went corrupted for a minute or so before it worked, is that normal?
<Stormx2> MrKnights, my best guess is that grub encountered some errors
<Stormx2> !recoveringubuntu | MrKnights
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, i always mount the samba share when transferring big/multiple files
<Stormx2> o.O
<MrKnights> Stormx2: lmao that kinda didn't work
<Stormx2> !grub | MrKnights
<ubotu> MrKnights: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stormx2> That first link
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, sudo apt-get install smbfs       then: sudo mount -t smbfs //ip.address.of.server/share /mount/point
<majorjrk> i really just need these files transfered so i can wipe this computer clean
<MrKnights> sormx2: right thanks :P
<serenityUK> ok joshuaN sorry i got it wrong.... i used a command such as     sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:50:FC:D4:E7:3C
<serenityUK> joshuaN  where the long number is your access point from the scan
<pb_ee1> heya
<xGeek> majorjrk: I've always had a question about samba that I thought was too stupid to ask but here goes. How do you enable guest accounts? Like with simple file sharing in windows you just browse to the directory. When connecting to a samba share I always have to have an account that matches my windows account.
<pb_ee1> i'm looking for a way to create my own keyboard layout, is there a way to do so with ubuntu or xubuntu?
<joshuaN> k, the command worked...
<serenityUK> joshuaN, wow!  can you ping www.google.com?
<majorjrk> xGeek: dude dont ask me
<serenityUK> joshuaN, my lights flash when connected to access point
<Blinkiz> Having software raid (md) mirror on two sata disks. When I download with rtorrent it always says "hash check failed, chunks missing". From the rtorrent irc channel they say am having hardware problems. I have checked in syslog, messages and kern.log but it does not exist any related errors. Please help me troubleshoot
<majorjrk> if only i know a way to put this entire computer totaly open and vulnerable with no security whatsover so even a stupid user like me could get a hold of my files ;(
<cannontr> jrib, thankyou for the suggestion. The current situation is the website that is running on it is working perfectly. If I reboot remotely and it does not come up again, I am stuck until tuesday until we can get someone onsite. I've just spoken to our ISP and we've opted to leave it up and running and do a rebuild on tuesday
<majorjrk> MasterShrek: where do i input username and password ?
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //ip/share /mount/point
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, you can even add an entry to /etc/fstab if you want it to auto mount all the time: //ip/share  /mount/point   smbfs  username=user,password=pass  0    0
<DRebellion> majorjrk: you should try cifs (as opposed to smbfs) first.
<xGeek> MasterShrek: will that work without the username and password is windows has simple file sharing enabled?
<MasterShrek> good point DRebellion, i always forget about cifs now
<MasterShrek> xGeek, not sure, wasnt aware it was a windows server
<xGeek> This is in my case.
<xGeek> Samba has always been a headache for me.
<majorjrk> bah i made mountpoint root
<xGeek> Let me rephrase. Samba has always been a headache for me when going from a linux computer to a windows computer.
<int[w]> hello
<MasterShrek> xGeek, samba is nice if you understand how its doing what its doing, unfortunately i dont have any experience with a windows server and a linux client, the opposite really
<serenityUK> welcome
<bulmer> whoa  yahoo was offered 44.6 billion by microsoft
<xGeek> My linux computer is actually my server.
<Daviey> !offtopic > bulmer
 * nickrud checks his stock prices
<xGeek> However it would be nice if I could also connect to a share on my windows computer from the linux computer.
<majorjrk> how do i change user from root to my own on a folder
<int[w]> i have a problem ...
<int[w]> any aplication i try to install i get
<int[w]> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'mplayer' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<int[w]> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict
<edju> Just installed libdvdcss2 and mplayer, stuck in a dvd and got 'error opening/initiaselected videoout (-vo) device."  Any takers?lizing the
<serenityUK> majorjrk, chown
<int[w]> that's just an example
<int[w]> can somebody please help ?
<nickrud> majorjrk:   sudo chown <you>:<you> /path/to/folder
<MasterShrek> chown user:group /path/to/file  (use chown -R user:group /path/to/dir     to change ownership recursivly)
<csb0> (this is probably a dumb question, but that can't be helped.) i have just set up an ubuntu LAMP server. if critical patches for apache2 etc comes out, will my box be automatically patched? if not, what do i need to do to accomplish this?
<majorjrk> or wait, mount wasnt root, but i still cant do anything inside it
<MasterShrek> int[w], use synaptic for your package management?
<edju> let me try that again.  Just installed libdvdcss2 and mplayer, stuck in a dvd and got 'error opening/initializing the selected videoout (-vo) device."  Any takers?l
<int[w]> it won't install from there either
<serenityUK> int[w], are you using add/remove from the menu?
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, just use sudo when copying your files, it probably has to do with the permissions of the mount point before it was mounted
<int[w]> yes
<ThipThip> I'm just about at my wits end with embedded videos - they just appear gray.  I cannot seem to figure this one out.  There are many having the same problems on the forums, but the suggested fixes seem haphazard and none have worked for me.
<nickrud> csb0: critical patches will be offered to you from the gutsy-security repo, make sure that it's enabled in the updates tab of system->admin->software sources
<int[w]> it's a new installed system
<int[w]> i tryed to install mplayer and i got that
<int[w]> i tryed amarok .. same
<MasterShrek> xGeek, for the windows as a client, i usually map the network drive, and click "use a different username and password"  then on the linux box: sudo smbpasswd -a user     and create a samba password for a present user
<csb0> nickrud, thanks, but i only have ssh access. how do check that this is enabled (and if it isn'
<csb0> t, enable it) from the command line?
<MasterShrek> int[w], have you tried: sudo apt-get update    and    sudo apt-get upgrade?
<dn4> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> int[w], the is a menu option in Synaptic...  Edit->Fix broken packages....  maybe try?
<majorjrk> ahh finaly it works
<int[w]> yes ...
<nickrud> csb0: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , remove the # from any line with gutsy-security in it
<Duke_Fluke> edju, do you have the file .mplayer/gui.conf  in your home dir?
<csb0> nickrud, thanks!
<Andycasss> When trying to shutdown i get "Stopping domain name service . . . bind" and then it just hangs there for about 10 minutes and then shuts down? Whats wrong?
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, do you have a dns server on that machine? if not you can probably remove it
<edju> Duke_Fluke, No, just config
<MasterShrek> well, its obvious you have a dns on it, but do you use it is the question
<Duke_Fluke> edju, check out this link then http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mplayer-error-message-error-openinginitializing-video-out-device-458293/
<int[w]> will try that serenityUK , thank you
<Andycasss> MasterShrek: i do have a dyndns updater on my system, but i dont know anything about dns server
<csb0> nickrud, just a final question to make sure i get this important part right: merely uncommenting that line will make sure patches are automatically installed once they are released? i don't have to run some update command with cron or somesuch?
<xGeek> SWEET
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, is your system acting as a router?
<nickrud> csb0: the default is offering, but you'd have to manually install the updates. You can change that to automatically updating apache2 from the security repo by editing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<MasterShrek> must be...
<edju> Duke_Fluke, thanks.will do.
<Andycasss> MasterShrek: no, it acts as a server
<|Whitor|> Hi, I just moved a hard drive from one laptop to a very similar laptop (t61 to a t61p) Most things are working fine... but some are not... is there any way to force Ubuntu to re-setup the hardware portion of the OS ?
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, because if its not, i dont think dyndns needs to be on that, i think dyndns is supposed to be on your router, could be wrong though
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, unless you dont have a router i guess...
<nickrud> csb0: um, I'm not sure if the server runs a regular check for updates automatically though.
<ComputerHermit> hello ubntu
<Duke_Fluke> basically it says to create the aforementioned file in your home dir and make sure the file has the line vo_driver = "xv"
<Duke_Fluke> edju
<DRebellion> MasterShrek: nah, dyndns offer software that you run on your computer to update their dns entries.
<MasterShrek> |Whitor|, the hardware drivers are loaded on the fly during boot up i think, which hardware specifically isnt working properly?
<MasterShrek> i was not aware DRebellion
<DRebellion> MasterShrek: and then there's only a handful of 'officially registered' routers.
<Andycasss> MasterShrek: no i need the dyndns to update nameservers so that people can connect on my dynamic ip
<xGeek> MasterShrek: a lot of new routers also have sofware built in
<csb0> nickrud, i don't have any 50unattended-upgrades file in that directory. i have 01autoremove, 01ubuntu, 05aptitude, and 70debconf
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, i do the same thing, but its set up in my router not on my server
<csb0> nickrud, what would be the command to check for updates, then? so i can put it as a cron job
<Whitor> MasterShrek: Weird things... like the volume buttons on the keyboard
<MasterShrek> Andycasss, but i dont even know if thats your problem, it might not even be the dns part of the shutdown that its hanging on, but rather wahtever is after it
<nickrud> csb0: there's a package called unattended-upgrades (just found it) that's what you want
<bahadunn> greetings
<MasterShrek> Whitor, probably just reconfigure your xserver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mynyml> i can't get my mic to work with skype, been researching for hours on google. any tip would be greatly appreciated
<serenityUK> welcome
<Whitor> MasterShrek: Thanks for the lead
<bahadunn> how can I take a ubuntu package and turn it into a debian package?
<MasterShrek> bahadunn, it already is, hence the .deb
<bahadunn> I need libapache2-mod-layout 5.0 which ubuntu has a .deb for but debian does not
<bahadunn> MasterShrek: yes but that does not mean that ubuntu's package is okay to use on debian
<MasterShrek> compile it from source then
<nickrud> bahadunn: if in doubt, find the source package and build it on debian
<MasterShrek> id just dpkg -i package.deb       chances are itll work
<erUSUL> !intelhda | mynyml
<ubotu> mynyml: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
 * MasterShrek likes to break things =P
<Kloss> how can i get an ubuntu desktop like this http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ ?
 * nickrud wonders what else one would expect from an ogre
<mynyml> erUSUL: hmm, i do have an intel card and havent come across this page. thanks
<MasterShrek> lol @ nickrud
<csb0> nickrud, i just installed it via aptitude. no idea if it works, but thanks. indeed it seems to be what i want
<serenityUK> Kloss, you need Compiz-fusion along with some drivers for the 3D card
<MasterShrek> Kloss, what kind of graphics card do you have, and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nickrud> csb0: if you look at that 50unattended-upgrades it will show you what's being done.  /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz  has the full options
<Kloss> i am running 7.10 gutsy and i have ATI Radeon 9600. :-)
<MasterShrek> !ati | Kloss
<ubotu> Kloss: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolfman2323> hi.. how could i play dvd on ubuntu..
<MasterShrek> Kloss, runing ubuntu (gnome) right?
<MasterShrek> !compiz-fusion | Kloss
<ubotu> Kloss: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Kloss> MasterShrek: yes. gnome
<Duke_Fluke> wolfman2323, have you installed libdvdcss?
<MasterShrek> Kloss, have a look at those two links that ubotu gave you :)
<majorjrk> bah: mv: writing `winmaskin/ps.rar': Input/output error || thing is i think same size both times
<wolfman2323> duke. i have no idea..im new to linux..
<quittt> hello
<quittt> how do I update my fstab and my GRUB automaticly?
<Duke_Fluke> wolfman2323,  do you know how to open a shell?
<MasterShrek> !dvd | wolfman2323
<ubotu> wolfman2323: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | Duke_Fluke
<wolfman2323> duke.. the command line?
<ubotu> Duke_Fluke: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<XLV> !restricted > wolfman2323
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | wolfman2323
<Kloss> MasterShrek: but that restricted driver has also disadvantages right?
<ubotu> wolfman2323: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MasterShrek> sorry
<MasterShrek> Kloss, nothing that would hinder your experience
<MasterShrek> :)
<wolfman2323> ubotu.. ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Duke_Fluke> thx MasterShrek
<MythbuntuGuest50> hello one question how can i close xorg and work with only teh console?
<MasterShrek> wolfman2323, ubotu is a bot, no need to thank him :)
<quittt> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * erUSUL finally a flash plugin nonfree fixed package has hited proposed....
<wolfman2323> ah ok.. master..
<serenityUK> Kloss, compiz is built into gutsy.. once you get the drivers installed it is easy to enable the effects
<MasterShrek> MythbuntuGuest50, ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to a terminal and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wolfman2323> so.. is there a way that i could play dvd movies.in ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest50> ah ok mutch thanks
<MetzrKr> Das soll die party sein???
<MasterShrek> MythbuntuGuest50, ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 are different terminals for you
 * erUSUL althought gives a 404 not found on the es mirror :(
<nickrud> erUSUL: my gosh, is there a konqueror package there also?
<Duke_Fluke> wolfman2323, yes
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone using dual monitors with an ATI card?  Could I see your xorg.conf file, or PM you?  Having trouble here and I've tried following numerous tutorials.
<MasterShrek> !de
<serenityUK> MetzrKr, | !de
<MasterShrek> ubotu!
<MasterShrek> lol
<Kloss> serenityUK: thank you. i also once got it running. but where can i find that beryl skin?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> nickrud: dunno i'm on ubuntu (gnome) 64 bits
<wolfman2323> duke.. pls help..
<Duke_Fluke> wolfman2323, did you follow the link the MasterShrek gave you?
<dazjorz> Hi
<cellofellow> wolfman2323: to play DVD's, use VLC and libdvdcss2 (from Medibuntu)
<MasterShrek> hello dazjorz
 * nickrud won't see that flashplugin anyway, he stays away from proposed
<MetzrKr> sorry wron window
<dazjorz> I'm having the problem that I tell one of my network interfaces to connect to a network X and then it autoreconnects to another network Y (not in /etc/network/interfaces at *that* moment)
<ConstyXIV> are there by chance any WinXP/2K-like metacity and icon themes for ubuntu?
<wolfman2323> duke.. i missed what he said..
<dazjorz> A log is at http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=2140
<dazjorz> could somebody have a look?
<DrainBamage> yellow. any one comfortable with PLAYSTATION 3 programing???
<serenityUK> Kloss, beryl is replaced by compiz for a year now...  goto http://www.compiz-themes.org/  to get emerald skins and stuff
 * MasterShrek contemplates installing kubuntu 7.10
<Duke_Fluke> !dvd | wolfman2323
<ubotu> wolfman2323: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wolfman2323> brb
<MasterShrek> DrainBamage, one day...what kind of programming? chances are youll need a toolchain
<quittt> hi
<Kloss> serenityUK: ok i see. thank you. bye...
<quittt> I changed a grub menu but always I do update-grub I get a wrong configuration
<quittt> how do I change it?
<cellofellow> quittt: can you elaborate?
<MasterShrek> DrainBamage, check in #ps3dev  if they cant help you there, theyll probably point you to somewhere u can get help
<DrainBamage> hey! thanx
<nickrud> quittt: could you put the menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<quittt> I added another partition between Ubuntu and Windows and because of it the Ubuntu partition one changed
<DrainBamage> thanx MasterShrek.
<dazjorz> Somebody? :/
<quittt> so I need to change (0,1) to (0,2)
<quittt> but always I do update-grub, the wrong configuration goes back again
<DrainBamage> masterShrek. if you know maybe something about accesing the RSX gpu on ps3?
<MasterShrek> DrainBamage, although i dont know if the ps3 is capable of running unsigned code at the moment, but i read that it may be getting custom firmware in the near future
<MasterShrek> no idea about that DrainBamage, i have yet to purchase my 3
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, can you be more specific?
<zoli2k> Hi! how can I redirect an output of a command with sudo to a root privileged file. "sudo foo > spam" doesn't work.
<majorjrk> MasterShrek: i get cp: writing `winmaskin/camtur.tar': Input/output error ||| Do you think this could be due to Wifi trouble ?
<DrainBamage> masterShrek: i dont have one either. but the university bought 30 of them :D want to make a cluster :D
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: That'll be hard, I don't know what causes this, either
<DrainBamage> thanx anyway
 * erUSUL the package in proposed busted my flash install :(
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: It "just reconnects"
<majorjrk> my files only transfer 5-8 mb before they halt, and the error comes after a slight pause
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, possibly, although doubtful, try copying just that file by itself
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I am connected to the WPA-PSK secured DaZjorz network, then put the interface down and tell it to connect to FON_DaZjorz
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, what does that mean "it just recconnects"?
<quittt> do you have an idea?
<MasterShrek> DrainBamage, thats so incredibly sexy i dont know what to say haha
<nickrud> lol erUSUL see my last about proposed :)
<MasterShrek> 30 ps3's in a cluster....mmmz
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Then I check iwconfig, and it indeed shows essid=FON_DaZjorz but the card shows it's not associated
<DrainBamage> ;o) just showing off :)
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Then I check iwconfig again, and it's connected back to essid=DaZjorz
<dazjorz> http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=2140
<bulmer> zoli2k-> that should have worked, what was your exact command?
<ctrader> anyone familiar with DHCPD?
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, what kind of nic is it and what driver are you using?
<MasterShrek> ctrader, client or server?
<DrainBamage> byee
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: It's a Netgear with an Atheros chipset, I'm using madwifi
<ctrader> server
 * cellofellow just put a hold on flashplugin-nonfree untill further notice. :)
<MasterShrek> nope, sorry
<MasterShrek> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ctrader> I want to know if there is a way to display option 82 information in the leases file?
<quittt> nickrud, did you understand it?
<nickrud> Quicksilva: did you put up the link to the pastebin, I missed it if you did
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, can you pastebin the output lspci?
<nickrud> Quicksilva: sorry, quittt see above
<ctrader> Is there another channel I can join that might know more about networking/DHCPD?
<zoli2k> bulmer: It can not work, because only the command is executed as root. The result is piped with the original user rights.
<cellofellow> ctrader: I've not use dhcpd, but dnsmasq does the trick for me. It's pretty much the same thing you find on Linksys routers, but more configurable.
<MasterShrek> ctrader, #networking
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Yes, sure :)
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: You're probably just interested in the line that describes the interface
<dazjorz> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, cool thx
<bulmer> zoli2k-> and what is stopping you from then chmod the file used ?
<ctrader> my reason for wondering is that I would like to know from what device a remote device is connecting up from.
<quittt> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54342/
<quittt> nickrud, everything is correct, besides that... maybe because Ubuntu wants to control it
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, have you had problems from the start with this card? or did it work for a while and just started messing up?
<majorjrk> I need files from my ubuntu to my vista laptop, this ubuntu computer is kinda broken, lots of things are messed up, i cant get samba working properly, can anyone recommend the easist and fastest foolproof way of transfering those files, security is not an issue
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: It worked fine, and it still does, except for when I want to connect to a different network like this
<bulmer> ctrader-> what do you mean what device the remote is connecting from? dhcp is normally localized
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I'm even using it right now
<serenityUK> nickrud, did you see the ircstats for last month.. during certain hours of the day you had more lines than ubotu!
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: After I put back the interfaces with the old "DaZjorz" settings, it simply reconnects
<DRebellion> majorjrk: netcat
<pq-tmp> I have some problem with framebuffer console
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: but when I ifdown the interface, put an interfaces there with dhcp, then set essid to FON_DaZjorz, it connects back to DaZjorz
<csb0> nickrud, configure-index is empty and 50unattended-upgrades tell me nothing about how often this is run. is there any other way i can see this?
<cellofellow> majorjrk: OpenSSH on the Ubuntu computer and WinSCP on the Vista computer should do the trick.
<quittt> nickrud, linux partition is not hda2 anymore
<quittt> it is not hda3
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, you've totally lost me
<majorjrk> cellofellow: this means i must use the shell a lot and configure etc ?
<ctrader> I have remote switches that people can connect through.  I would like to be able to look in the leases file and see the option 82 information so I can see from what switch the connected and got an IP.
<quittt> but it insists that it is hda2
<bulmer> majorjrk-> if you have one of those external usb drive..quickest way i knew of
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: The situation is a little complicated
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I have a network DaZjorz, a network DaZjorz2, and a network FON_DaZjorz
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: The first two are WPA-PSK encrypted, the third one is open
<cellofellow> majorjrk: not at all, install the ssh server, and then login with your regular username and password using WinSCP, it's all graphical.
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, so far so good
<majorjrk> bulmer: i do, but will ubuntu write to that without messing up, not sure if its fat or ntfs
<nickrud> quittt: could you put the complete error from  sudo update-grub on the pastebin as well
<cellofellow> majorjrk: WinSCP can have an explorer-like or commander-like interface.
<Bora> take that
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Now, I'm connected to DaZjorz, which works just fine, I have an /etc/network/interfaces that describes how to connect to it (wpa-psk etcetera)
<bulmer> ctrader manage your switch, look into the configs of the swith, is it doing the dhcp serving?
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Only, I want to connect to FON_DaZjorz
<quittt> nickrud, there is no error
<nickrud> serenityUK: I think ubotu was down a lot :)
<int[w]> solved ... seeps sources.list was all commented since the install took place
<int[w]> have a nice day/evening
<quittt> nickrud, I mean, the error is the mistake made
<int[w]> bye
<SexyJames1337> hi there, im totally new to linux but i was going to install ubuntu on my brothers pc because his xp is corrupted. do you think its a good idea? i loaded up the cd and the screen went corrupted for a minute or 2 before it worked, is that normal or is that a sign of bad things to come maybe?
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: So I ifdown the interface, move the interfaces file and put in an empty one, then ifup it and make it connect to FON_DaZjorz by writing: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid FON_DaZjorz
<majorjrk> cellofellow: ill try that if i cant use my external drive
<ctrader> I can set it up for l2relay
<quittt> nickrud, if I change it, and save and make update-grub, it goes back!
<cellofellow> majorjrk: that should work just fine. :)
<majorjrk> can i use a ntfs external drive and transfer from ubuntu ?
<pq-tmp> I want to set a 16:10 framebuffer resolution for console (for example 1440x900), but no VESA 16:10 mode works on my computer
<bulmer> majorjrk-> what files you need transfered over to the external USB drive? usualy a vfat format is adequate
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Then I check iwconfig ath0, and it first shows it's trying to associate with FON_DaZjorz, and five seconds later it's associated to DaZjorz, the old network
<nickrud> quittt: a sec, I'm checking a couple things in mine
<ctrader> I have a central server that does the dhcp serving
<majorjrk> bulmer: well, the drive is ntfs, and im not gonna wipe it clean
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Surprisingly enough, it also says the key is off, so it's not actually connected, since the network has WPA
<bulmer> majorjrk-> if the ntfs-3g is supported on your installed ubuntu, its possible
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, can you try switching the essid on the routers?
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Only the essid and AP change to indicate it's trying to associate with the wrong network, another network than the network I gave it to connect to
<bulmer> majorjrk-> which ubuntu version you have installed?
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: That's impossible
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, linux can read/write ntfs these days
<majorjrk> feisty i believe
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I can't change the name of FON_DaZjorz
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, oh? why?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, the boot logo doesn't work on mine I get a blank screen but everything else is perfect.. i think it is the monitor mode or something.. you can disable the logo and see the boot text instead
<cellofellow> majorjrk: just install ntfs-3g
<MasterShrek> majorjrk, that should be sufficient for ntfs-3g
<bulmer> majorjrk-> am not sure about feisty, i know am sure of gutsy having the ntfs-3g support stock
<pq-tmp> someone can help me with framebuffer?
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, have you tested FON-DaZjorz with another client?
<MasterShrek> you can easily install ntfs-3g on feisty
<majorjrk> do i need to mount my external disk and etc ?
<quittt> nickrud, very bizarre
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: OK, thanks. by installing it shouldnt have any chance of breaking my brothers computer in any way should it? sorry to ask the noobish questions but ive used windows all my life...
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I've been connected to it before... but I *might* just be able to ask a family member for her laptop and see if I can connect
<cellofellow> bulmer: majorjrk: I use ntfs-3g on Feisty and Gutsy.
<bulmer> majorjrk-> yes you must mount external drives
<nickrud> quittt: change  # groot=(hd0,2)
<nickrud> quittt: pretty sure that will fix it
<majorjrk> well, i have no clue how do to that
<SexyJames1337> judging from booting it from cd, it looks quite good
<bulmer> cellofellow-> not on the gutsy i installed, it had ntfs-3g already
<nickrud> csb0: looking
<Duke_Fluke> Duke_Fluke, thats the first thing I would do make sure its not a problem with the access point first
<bulmer> cellofellow-> i read you wrong..nm
<ctrader> bulmer:  I have a central server that does the dhcp serving
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz
<dazjorz> hmmhm
<cellofellow> bulmer: I had to install it in Feisty, yes, but it worked swell.
<dazjorz> I'll ask her, be right back
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, thats the first thing I would do make sure its not a problem with the access point first
<quittt> nickrud, done
<quittt> =]
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, aslong as you don't install ONTOP of windows lol.  are you familiar with partitions?   when you install you can either let it use the free space from windows automatically or you can set up a separate partition ahead of time if you know what you want
<bulmer> ctrader-> and how is that integrated to your switch?
<quittt> do you knwo how to mount BeOS partition?
<KELEBEK605USER2> Hello
<pq-tmp> someone can help me with framebuffer issues?
<ctrader> blumer: it is on the same network.  I am unclear what you are asking
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: nope, can't check right now
<dazjorz> :(
<gurpreet> what does ubuntu symbol in the 2nd column of synaptic package manager's package list pane signify?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: his windows is corrupted, and we have no way of restoring it so he was going to use ubuntu. So we can just tell it to use the whole drive?
<MichaelSammels> When I boot Fiesty Fawn I get MP-BIOS bug 8254: timer not connected to IO-APIC, so I use noapic and it freezes at 52% when booting.
<majorjrk> any graphical tools i can use for mounting the drive =?
<KELEBEK605USER2> www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org http://mirc.sohbet-turk.org http://mirc.mircmerkezi.net http://haber.mirclan.net
<KELEBEK605USER2> www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org http://mirc.sohbet-turk.org http://mirc.mircmerkezi.net http://haber.mirclan.net
<KELEBEK605USER2> www.mirclan.net www.mircmerkezi.net www.sohbet-turk.org http://mirc.sohbet-turk.org http://mirc.mircmerkezi.net http://haber.mirclan.net
<FloodBot2> KELEBEK605USER2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: I think the drive might actually be wiped
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, is there any important data on the disk?   any files you need to backup?
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, if you can't do that then I would try to change the essid of FON(ie the one that DOESN"T work) to the essid that does work temporarily to test
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, make sure all settings are identical
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: Nah, i did that already using knoppix, thanks for asking. Turned out the hard drive was broke, so we got a replacement. the recovery discs are faulty though i think and xp will not reinstall over it, it started and got part way through then failed. ubuntu should be able to still install though shouldnt it?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: The hard drive works now of course
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I can't change the essid of FON_DaZjorz, and can't change any other settings about it
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Also, I'm quite sure this is really a problem on this client
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, well if there is nothing on the disk you need you can tell Ubuntu to use the whole disk when you install and overwrite any broken windows install
<dazjorz> I'm getting the idea some daemon is interfering, a network manager or something like that, but I have none running, also checked with ps
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, ok...can you test with another os then?
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz,  windows or a livecd?
<pq-tmp> someone can help me with framebuffer issues?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, if the LiveCD works it should be fine once installed.... can you reach google on the liveCD?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: OK. thankyou for all your help, i'll try it now and come back if i have any problems. Im on the desktop at the moment, i presume i click on the install icon on it?
<MasterShrek> !someone | pq-tmp
<ubotu> pq-tmp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: yes i can
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, you've got to isolate the problem somehow
<jtt> any way to do a sound recording with a usb headset to test mic
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: yes :/
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, why can't you change the essid?
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: because it's fixed in the router
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, yes just double click.. it will ask a few questions about ur language and town not too hard
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: it's a Fonera, it sends out a FON network and a private network
<nickrud> csb0: I'm not real good at reading python but I *think* you need to add /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade to a cron. beware of this advice, check it out
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: the FON network I can't change, only the "DaZjorz"
<pq-tmp> I want to set a 16:10 framebuffer resolution for console (for example 1440x900), but no VESA 16:10 mode works on my computer
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: Right, i'll give it a try. thanks again
<fitztrev> What's the command to have one folder completely override the contents of another?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, come and ask if you want to disable the boot logo later
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, crappy...well thats all the ideas I have sorry
<pq-tmp> MasterShrek: I want to set a 16:10 framebuffer resolution for console (for example 1440x900), but no VESA 16:10 mode works on my computer. Can you help me?
<MasterShrek> pq-tmp, nope sorry
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I'll try some more :/
<csb0> nickrud, ok, thanks. for some reason there is very scant information on unattended-upgrade on the net.
<pq-tmp> or ,df ece g aot yd. xry yr aot m. yr p.l.ay yd. 'g.oycrb{
<serenityUK> pq-tmp, which graphics card do you have... vesa drivers are for basic emergencies really
<pq-tmp> nvidia
<nickrud> csb0: not suprised really. I'd look on wiki.ubuntu.com for info, and in the bugs.launchpad.net database for inferential info
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, just one more question you said "i'm quite sure that this is a problem with the client" what led you to draw this conclusion?
 * cellofellow wants to know the same stuff as pq-tmp
 * nickrud too, he thinks the right vesa stuff wasn't included in the kernel
 * cellofellow has 1280x800 and Nvidia 6100
<cellofellow> have a look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer
<serenityUK> pq-tmp,  if you enable the restricted drivers you will be able to set the mode properly..  click on System->Admin->Restricted Driver and tick the box to enable...  after reboot type   sudo nvidia-settings   and you will have a nice control panel!   make sure you press the button to save changes to xorg.conf when done
<Iradigalesc> Is it possible to see the ubuntulog source code?
<cellofellow> serenityUK: that's for X.Org, we want the Kernel stuff.
<pq-tmp> Xorg works well, I'd like to have a better resolution on console
<nickrud> hmm
<serenityUK> ooooooooooooooooooh
<serenityUK> sorry
<serenityUK> i think the highest is 1280x1024
<cellofellow> why the heck aren't there widescreen framebuffer modes?
<pq-tmp> I've already commented out vesafb from blacklist
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, have you tried wicd?
<bulmer> ummfft opera causing issues on firefox with a citrix client... lest I clean up opera's images directory, firefox access to citrix is dead.
<cellofellow> It can do a 1280x1024x32 no sweat, but not a 1280x800x32?
<cellofellow> now, I've heard nvidiafb doesn't play nice with the binary nvidia X11 drivers.
<pq-tmp> same here, 16:10 resolutions doesn't work at all (unrecognized video mode or similar error)
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Yay, I'm now connected through FON_DaZjorz
<Leechzilla> Screen Resolution: 1920x1200 (32 bits)
<fitztrev> What's the cp argument to accomplish this (or any other command)?   If the destination has a file that the source does not, it should be deleted.
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: I didn't do anything special
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, excellent :)
<cellofellow> we need to loby Linus to add more fb modes or something.
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, ?
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, I'm more interested in what you did do :)
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: Well it just worked, almost the same way as I worked before
<dazjorz> Duke_Fluke: iwconfig ath0 mode managed key off
<dazjorz> iwconfig ath0 essid FON_DaZjorz
<dazjorz> and then it associated
<wolfman2323> hi.. how could i install this  >>> ubuntu_glossy_orange_gdm.tar.gz
<Duke_Fluke> dazjorz, ok well I'm happy you got it working
<dazjorz> me too :)
<csb0> nickrud, thanks. from just running /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade it doesn't seem like there's too many options you can give it. i think i'll stick it in a cron file and hope for the best.
<serenityUK> wolfman2323, is that a new login window?
<wolfman2323> yesh .. i think so..
<wolfman2323> seren.. actually i just wanna have a new theme...
<serenityUK> wolfman2323, goto System->Admin->Login Window..  click on local tab  you can see a list.. click Add button and browse
<wolfman2323> seren.. im just 10 days old using ubuntu
<wolfman2323> wait
<Duke_Fluke> wolfman2323, wow you're the first baby i've known to use Ubuntu ;)
<serenityUK> wolfman2323, gdm is usually for the login.. where you choose name and password..  if you want a desktop theme that is different
<bader_> hello
<serenityUK> welcome
<wolfman2323> seren. i just did what uve said... brb
<Duke_Fluke> bader_, howdy
<wolfman2323> seren!.. it worked.. thanks!
<wolfman2323> seren..how about themes???
<bader_> I would like to ask....is it possible to read arabic of mirc? cuz it doesn't seem to work for me tried a couple of programs but nothing is working....could anyone recommend me one?
<cellofellow> pq-tmp: maybe uvesafb will work
<cellofellow> pq-tmp: just looking it up
<serenityUK> wolfman2323,    ok if you want a new desktop goto   www.gnome-look.org and look at GTK themes for panels  and  Metacity themes for the title bars
<pq-tmp> cellofellow uvesafb is said to work, but hasn't been included in the kernel provided with gutsy
<cellofellow> :(
<serenityUK> wolfman2323, you can do the titlebars seperately from the main panel themes in gnome
<bader_> am using gusty btw
<pq-tmp> cellofellow i cannot afford to patch and compile kernel
<rich__> without using synaptic is there a way of searching for packages in the source list?
<wolfman2323> seren.. so gtk. is for themes.. thanks!.. brb
<bader_> hello could anyone help ???
<cellofellow> neither can I. Is the slightly older vesa-tng available?
<Duke_Fluke> bader_, as far as I know mirc is windows only
<pq-tmp> vesa-tng is unstable, and the kernel has to be patched too
<wolfman2323> seren : thanks..
<cellofellow> :(
<bader_> Duke_Fluke, yeab i've used xchat nd pidgin but they don't seem to work with arabic characters
<_elemental> rich_ apt-get and aptitude (cli) both support tab completion and will show you packages that match your string
<SoerenW> can ubuntu's installer resize ntfs-partitions?
<cellofellow> nvidia may have the best-performing drivers, but their way too closed-source to be useful sometimes.
<cellofellow> SoerenW: yes
<babo> the cd/dvd creator in gnome. Will that burn iso's ?
<babo> it just says write cd ?
<rich__> elemental, using which switch?
<bader_> Duke_Fluke, could u recommend me some other irc cliends that might work???
<rich__> apt-get install tab doesnt work
<serenityUK> wolfman2323, GTK2    1 is very old lol
<_elemental> rich_ no switch needed sudo aptitued install foo <tab tab> will either complete the package name or give you a list of all possible matches
<rich__> its just listing my PWD
<jukilo> ddd
<serenityUK> wolfman2323, when you want to install goto System->Prefs->Appearance and click install button
<Duke_Fluke> bader_, check out this link http://www.eglug.org/book/export/html/564
<ryanpg> hi all... getting ready to build a kernel for my laptop, checking lshw I find that I have both an ISA and an IDE controller, this laptop has SATA - do you think I need to build ISA and IDE support? or is that some artifact of the motherboard or controller that is unused
<rich__> i think its apt-cache
<vegpuff> hi, my live cd is getting hung
<bader_> Duke_Fluke, thanks
<vegpuff> i would like to install ubuntu via command mode
<vegpuff> how do i do it
<pepperjack> !alternate | vegpuff
<Duke_Fluke> bader look at this part -->choose UTF-8 from the "Character set" dropmenu in order to type and view Arabic messages
<genii> ryanpg: Since most sata controllers also have ide emulation for compatability mode, compiling it in is not a bad idea
<vegpuff> pepperjack, ah should i download another iso?
<pepperjack> vegpuff: yeah id grab the alternate install cd
<pepperjack> vegpuff: its basically the old installer pre livecd
<ubotu> vegpuff: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<wolfman2323> seren..how about icons
<rich__> does anyone know how to search for a package?
<ryanpg> genii, really? hrm... I don't think I need "compatibility" since all the components are Intel or TI - what is "compatibility" with?
<ryanpg> genii, I mean everything seems to be well supported and fully functional
<lollo> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lollo> GENNARO GATTUSO EEEEHEEEEEH OOOHOOOH
<koko___> [rich__] , apt-cache search package
<genii> ryanpg: When your sata controller does not have a native driver for instance, you use compatability mode to make it appear as a regular ide drive.
<Gattuso> bella
 * lollo applaude
<rich__> yeah ive got it man, cheers anyway
<ryanpg> genii, ahh... so in my case it probably isn't necessary to include IDE support
<genii> ryanpg: When in doubt as to whether you need a certain function, compile it as a module. Then you can load it later if it turns out to be neccesary
<Gattuso> mamma mia quanto parlano sti ubuntisti
<ryanpg> what about ISA? is there a reason to compile kernel ISA support these days? I haven't seen an ISA bus in years?
<Gattuso> qual'è il canale italiano??
<koko___> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<genii> ryanpg: ISA driver still needs to be compiled usually, since the plug and play detection system for things like souncards etc etc were originally written around them. Even if the new card for instanc e uses a pci slot
<ryanpg> genii, lol, wow, ok well thanks very much for the info - I'm often surprised how much "legacy" there is in modern hardware
<genii> ryanpg: np   As i said, when in doubt, compile as a module, etc
<Sjimmie> QUESTION: What do you use for iPod syncing? (assuming you have an iPod and use ubuntu =))
<Duke_Fluke> Sjimmie, amarok
<Vegasmac> im dual booting into XP and Ubuntu and want to remove ubuntu and GRUB but last time I did this I was unable to boot into XP anymore and had to recover my system. How can I remove GRUB and Ubuntu without messing up my booting of windows?
<Sjimmie> hmm, is that better then gtkpod? because I'm not happy with that Duke_Fluke
<Duke_Fluke> Sjimmie, I used to use gtkpod too...amarok is WAYYYY better IMHO
<Sjimmie> I'm gonna give it a go :)
<ryanpg> genii, good advice, but being able to simply ignore ISA would speed up compile time and allow me to also ignore a ton of configuration options :)
<Sjimmie> thanks Duke_Fluke :)
<ryanpg> or IDE or whatever
<Duke_Fluke> Sjimmie, np :)
<RoBzZ> So, I have a ubuntu server what client can I use for windows that will allows me to run commands. Like the terminal server client, I guess.
<genii> ryanpg: Yes, hand-configuration can be tedious :)
<serenityUK> i heard the new Rhythmbox has a mozilla plugin to understand itms://  itunes links for podcasts in webpages
<Duke_Fluke> RoBzZ, vnc
<SexyJames1337> Ive just installed ubuntu, never used it before. Started it up for the first time and i got the error: Overfrequency: Please change display mode. what does that mean and how do i do that?
<RoBzZ> Duke_Fluke: Thanks a lot buddy :D
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone here compared google desktop to tracker?
<FunnyLookinHat> Digg it!  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Alpha_4_Released
<genii> Vegasmac: The basic procedure is boot to Windows cd, repair mode. Then some commands like fixmbr.   For more info since this is not a Windows support channel, ask in ##windows
<Otacon22> otacon22@ubuntu:~$ python
<Otacon22> bash: /home/otacon22/bin/python: cannot execute binary file
<Otacon22> what is this??????????
<RoBzZ> Duke_Fluke: RealVNC?
<Duke_Fluke> RoBzZ, that will work
<RoBzZ> Ok cheers
<WorkingOnWise> FunnyLookinHat: arrrggg I just installed alpha3!!!  Oh I gotta read those release schedules better!!!!
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, which video card do you have?
<genii> Otacon22: It means the file you are trying to tell python to run is not written in python, but is a binary executable
<Otacon22> yes yes
<Otacon22> excuse me
<dissident> can someone help me please : i have to do ctrl-d every time i boot up, cause system says: fcheck died from error 8 (or so)
<Otacon22> i'm so stupid
<dissident> but then my intern sata is not mounted
<Duke_Fluke> Otacon22, no you're not
<Otacon22> thanks XD
<amb1> is possible to install java EE if i' am only using alive cd
<dissident> I guess it has something to do with that card
<white_eagle> guys I'm installing ubuntu at a friend of mine and I want to know, should I use ext3 as the primary and ext2 for the root file system or reverse
<amb1> i mean is it possible
<white_eagle> ?
<ompaul> amb1, yes, and you really don't want to unless you got huge bandwidth and massive ram it will kill your box
<Flannel> amb1: Yes.  But you may run out of memory (since you most likely just have your RAM)
<Vegasmac> genii: i figured it would be appropriate to ask here as well considering I'm trying to remove grub and ubuntu without screwing up my windows boot, thanks for the info.
<csb0> is all the stuff in /etc/init.d/ run at boot time?
<genii> Otacon22: Or since the python file you are trying to run is in your home dir it may not be set executable, or else you have the wrong location specified
<serenityUK> white_eagle, just use ext3
<Vegasmac> :)
<xxBasYxx> Hi i have new Ageia PhysX card, is there any chance to work with my Ubuntu 64.bit? i can't find anything helpfull and Ageia has no support for Linux:(
<white_eagle> serenityUK, how do you mean use ext3/
<white_eagle> ?
<white_eagle> ext 2 should not be used?
<WorkingOnWise> white_eagle: imho, the only file system to use is either ext3 or reiser. the journals make things soooo much faster for fsck's
<Jay955> being new to this i must be missing something..... i'm trying to setup ubunto as a file server where i can store files (pic mp3 and doc file) on it, in order to free up my other systems (xp)
<Otacon22> genii, i solved: i have a bin folder in my home dir
<amb1> oh ok tnx for the info
<white_eagle> and where should I put the root file system??
<genii> Vegasmac: No worries :) But they will definitely be able to assist more in the ##windows channel since it is all stuff that needs to be done from there of course
<serenityUK> white_eagle, ext2 is older ext3 is better at recovering large partitions. I don't use ext2 anymore
<white_eagle> ..
<Rufus__> if I download a compiz plugin, how do I install it?
<white_eagle> root = where?
<saa1> can someone help me with getting compiz-fusion to work?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: I have an FX5200. its still loaded up ok, it just said that while it loaded with the ubuntu logo at the start. its now on the log in screen and displays fine, and the error has gone
<Rufus__> saa1, whats wrong with it?
<Jay955> my problem is that i can't access my secondary harddrive on ubunto
<ctrader> white_eagle: install root as an ext3 partition
<saa1> i have it installed and everything, and when i try to enable the desktop effects, it won't work
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, oh so it was a monitor message?
<Duke_Fluke> Jay955, how are you accessing it?
<WorkingOnWise> white_eagle: put root on a partition....I don't understand what u mean by "where"
<Rufus__> are the plugins installed?
<white_eagle> ok
<saa1> it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<Duke_Fluke> Jay955, can you post 'sudo fdisk -l' output?
<SexyJames1337> i think it was referring to the monitor. not sure if the monitor itself or ubuntu was giving the message. might have been the monitor. while it loaded it flickered and overlayed that message, and now it has disappeared and its displaying ok. but is it possible it would damage my monitor if i dont do something about it?
<tokok> is it possible to use full 3D videocard capabilities in virtual machine?
<Jay955> i tryed throw my xp network or map but nothing
<Jay955> i see both drives on utunto
<chris710> hi,is there anyone to help me to configurate compiz and/or emerald with xfce?
<Duke_Fluke> Jay955, So ubuntu sees the drive but you cannot mount it?
<white_eagle> and now, I have one "Linux" partition as ext3 40 gigs, I have an ext3 "root" partition 2150 MB and I have Linux Swap 300 MB, is that ok?
<saa1> (11:35:24 AM) SexyJames1337: i think it was referring to the monitor. not sure if the monitor itself or ubuntu was giving the message. might have been the monitor. while it loaded it flickered and overlayed that message, and now it has disappeared and its displaying ok. but is it possible it would damage my monitor if i dont do something about it? ----- it
<ctrader> anyone know how I can recover an LVM?  I had LVM setup across two drives.  I mistakenly reinstalled ubuntu on the first drive of the LVM.  Will I be able to get any information off of the second drive of the LVM?
<saa1> *it is an entirely new computer
<kevin__> does anyone know how i can get the pixel shaders working on my geforce 4 ti4600 in ubuntu? i have the nvidia glx driver installed and basic 3d works fine
<white_eagle> ...
<saa1> it's a laptop, actually
<Jay955> i have it mounted no problem i created folders to use
<Rufus__> how can I use the compiz switcher function?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, It sounds like it was built into the monitor... you can disable the logo by editing a text file... also you might want to install the nvida drivers for smooth video playback or 3D stuff like compix-fusion
<neverblue> !flash
<Jay955> i just can't see them on the xp side
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<white_eagle> !flashissues | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<pfarshim> hi
<babo> so if my iso has burned successfully, then when i click on it, i should just see a .iso file and not the setup.exe files etc... right ?
<rajasun> chris710: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/
<danand> Jay955 - are you trying to set up your ubuntu box as a file server for windows??
<Jay955> yes
<white_eagle> and now, I have one "Linux" partition as ext3 40 gigs, I have an ext3 "root" partition 2150 MB and I have Linux Swap 300 MB, is that ok?
<serenityUK> white_eagle, root is too small at 2gb    ... 5+
<white_eagle> ???
<chris710> rajasun>thank you
<white_eagle> ok?
<pfarshim> is there a way to monitor which programme is accessing my hard drive?
<NOob> Yay
<NOob> Finally!
<rajasun> chris710: np
<NOob> Hi people
<ctrader> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<babo> thing is though, I used cdrecord to make the iso .. cdrecord -v dev=4,0,0 Win*.iso
<NOob> HI people I'm new!
<danand> Jay955 - ok have you tried to set up a samba server on your ubuntu box?
<serenityUK> white_eagle, I have 10gb for programs and stuff because root is also used for tmp files and things you will need atleast 5
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ive started it up and its all going ok. it tells me theres restricted drivers available, should i download them?
<babo> anyone ?
<Jay955> yes i have
<WorkingOnWise> white_eagle: it this going to be your primary OS?
<NOob> First time on IRC since the game called ARC
<white_eagle> WorkingOnWise, no
<danand> Jay955 - do you have a firewall running on ubuntu
<NOob> Hi people
<NOob> I'm downloading the ununtu iso
<NOob> ubuntu
<NOob> Is it a live cd as well as normal installation cd?
<Jay955> from ubunto i can see both my xp computer browse and dump file but not the other way
<Jay955> i'm not sure i just installed it
<Jay955> how can i check
<danand> NOob - Yes
<ctrader> Can I recover anything from the second drive of an LVM if I reformatted the first drive?
<NOob> Thanks!
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, yes enable restricted drivers and reboot,  then you can use the nvidia control panel to set up the screen/brightness etc...   type  sudo nvidia-settings once you have installed/rebooted  and  press the button to save to  xorg.conf once you are happy with the screen mode
<esc> hi, i tried to enable eye candy , and it says it can't do it
<csb0> how do i see what is run at boot time on my ubuntu gutsy box?
<esc> what can i try to make it work
<pepperjack> esc: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf   what does it say?
<esc> radeon mobility x700, gutsy
<esc> using the radeon driver
<NOob> I have only about 4 gigs free space will I be able to run ununtu as live cd? I heard it is bad to live cd because I wont be able to save anything, how much space do I need to actually install the thing?
<pepperjack> esc: oh sorry i wont be any help with ati
<esc> apparently radeon has support for 3D etc..
<WorkingOnWise> white_eagle: what do u plan on doing with the 40gig partition? if it were my box and I were giving that much space to a secondary OS, I would give root maybe 20, the "Linux" partition 20, and the rest to swap. I know it sounds heavy on swap. but I have actually used over 1gb of swap on here...better safe that sorry.
<esc> pepperjack: any idea where i could go to find out?
<white_eagle> WorkingOnWise, nevermind :)
<danand> Jay955 - ok, did you edit your /etc/samba/samba.conf file and update the samba password data base??
<siddhant> NOob : yes you can run the live cd. and to install it, u need 4gb. (or 2 maybe, dont remember the exact figure)
<NOob> Oh thank you
<white_eagle> root 20?????
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ok. does flash not work at the moment with firefox then, is it still broken like the title says?
<ASTX813> When you enable remote desktop using the "Remote Desktop Preferences" app, what exactly does that do behind the scenes?  I'd like to enable it on a headless machine, but it's a catch-22
<white_eagle> WorkingOnWise, why 20 gigs on root?
<NOob> So ubuntu will give me the whole linux system? Does it have firefox and nmap and perl and all those cool things that linux advertises that made me ditch windows?
<esc> NOob: yes
<Jay955> i have been in the samba file but update what passwords
<pepperjack> esc: id assume you will need the binary driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<white_eagle> WorkingOnWise, ...
<Jay955> on the xp side i use no passwords
<WorkingOnWise> white_eagle: I have 15 used on root..I dont delete anything in the apt cache....and I soooooo hate to run out of space on root. it isnt pretty
<LordOfThePigs> does anybody know where sun-java6-doc installs the javadocs? I can't find them...
<NOob> I heard that linux is much better for hacking that any other system, is that so?
<esc> NOob: no
<XLV> NOob, its better in phacking, not hacking
<NOob> phacking?
<esc> if you wanna hack, get QNX
<WorkingOnWise> I hacked my pc once...
<NOob> will I be able to get admin roots with a click of a mouse with qnx?
<ryanpg> err... building a kernel for my laptop, my proc is: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU - should I choose "Core 2/newer Xeon" for my Processor Family?
<WorkingOnWise> darn thing burst into flames on me!!!
<danand> Jay955 - this may be your problem (we hope ;)) - after samba is installed you need to edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf file - then (and this is the bit I overlooked first time :) ) you need to update the samba password file
<LordOfThePigs> Where are documentations usually stored?
<WorkingOnWise> the hatchet blade musta hit the powersupply
<LordOfThePigs> I guess this is where the sun-java6-doc package installed my javadocs
<Jay955> <danand> how would i update that file
<ompaul> NOob, you know something, that question is not making sense, on many levels
<NOob> I know
<NOob> First of all you cant use  a mouse with qnx
<XLV> Jay955, smbpasswd -a <user_name> of the user you want to log into samba of ubuntu, thats why its better to use passwords on samba shares even in windows
<danand> Jay955 - do this in a terminal with the command - sudo smbpasswd -a [username] - this will prompt you to enter a password for the user
<ompaul> NOob, were you aware this is the #ubuntu support channel and not #ubuntu-offtopic?
<jpatrick> !piracy > NOob
<ASTX813> is there a command line to open the "Remote Desktop Preferences" gui?
<jpatrick> !o4o > NOob
<NOob> No, I'm new to IRC
<Jay955> <danand> ok brb
<jpatrick> !guidelines > NOob
<NOob> What?
<danand> Jay955, XLV - I need to type quicker - look at man smbpasswd for more help if need be!
<NOob> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NOob> that didnt work
<XLV> Jay955, i disable simple filesharing in windows always.. add a limited user to windows with which i use to allow others to log in to windows smb shares, add that user with same password to samba passwd file
<ompaul> NOob, read the materials sent to you by the bot and do not echo the commands in the channel thanks
<NOob> Oh I see
<NOob> How do I join the offtopic pllace
<jpatrick> NOob: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chimx> ubotu: you know everybody here volunteering are just bored at work and are killing time on irc...
<StLemur> Hi, yesterday I was in with a problem: I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.24 to overcome a bug with BitTorrent and had no sound. The solution turned out to be: when setting up 2.6.24, you have to enable Intel HD sound in the .config.
<kergoth> Anyone here manage to get flash 9 working with libflashsupport & pulseaudio?  I see it connect to pa momentarily in paman, but it immediately disconnects and proceeds to try using alsa
<NOob> #offtopic
<NOob> join offtopic
<WorkingOnWise> lol
<NOob> join #offtopic
<danand> :)
<NOob> How?
<ompaul> NOob,      >>         /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<WorkingOnWise> n0u: u need the "/"
<NOob> oh ok
<NOob> thx
<redmonkey> hey c'mon, stop laughting.. it's his first time
<MauS> Hi ^-^
<Tasche_> Hi
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone using dual monitors with an ATI card?  Could I see your xorg.conf file, or PM you?  Having trouble here and I've tried following numerous tutorials.
<redmonkey> hi MauS, hi Tasche_
<Jay955> <danand> ok getting closer :))
<MauS> Is it possible to make all keyboards to be automatically enabled? When i connect second keyboard, it won't work :(
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, sorry i am runner 64bit flash is different to normal 32bit...    i believe them flash problem was only the official driver there is some work around
<MauS> I'm under KDE
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi can someone help me get my machine to print pdfs? I have followed the online instructions I've found but it's still not working
<danand> Jay955 - Fingers crossed :D
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337  |  !flashissues
<Jay955> <danand> i have logged on the server but now i can't get to the folder i picked
<MauS> I know that there's a way to manually edit X11's config to let two keyboards work, but i'd like them to start working right after i plug them in
<danand> Jay955 - Ok so you've logged into your ubuntu machine from windows??
<serenityUK> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jay955> yes i have i see the folder i'm trying to get at
<XBehave> how can i get latex into kword or OO
<MauS> OMG my second keyboard is not connected :lame:
<BronxAngel> for the love of God! please somebody tell me of a good gui for sqlite3 databases!
<XLV> MauS, now theres an idea, instead of those dvorak style kbs, one could learn to type with both hands on different kbs altogether
<Jay955> <danand> but when i click on the folder it telss me access denied
<danand> Jay955 - did you set up your /etc/samba/smb.conf to allow access to that folder for the user you are logged in as??
<chris710> how can i install desklets with gdesklets on compiz?
<Jay955> <danand> i'm not sure where would i find it in the file
<XBehave> i can get stuff out of a maths program in mathML or latex how can i get into an OO document?
<danand> Jay955 - would you like me to pastebin my smb.conf file??
<Jay955> sure that may help
<BronxAngel> nobody?
<danand> Jay955 - Give me 5mins - I'm a little slow!! - what is the pastebin for ubuntu?
<XLV> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pine> BronxAngel, u dont like mysql ?
<danand> XLV - Cheers
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi can someone help me get my machine to print pdfs? I have followed the online instructions I've found but it's still not working
<Rufus_> i've downloaded compiz through the ubuntu repository, how can I activate the wobbly windows and the screen switcher?
<BronxAngel> pine: i make love to mysql everyday several times a day. that is my woman. but xbmc uses sqlite. don't worry, mysql already knows i am working with sqlite
<crdlb> Rufus_: please join #compiz-fusion
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: It tells me there are 185 updates available... should i install them all? :|
<savvas> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<danand> Jay955 - Ok, this file works for me. See - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54364/
<siddhant> crap. i did a sudo apt-get clean. :( can i recover those packages?
<csb0> how do i make sure a particular program runs at boot time? in this case: svnserve.
<Jay955> <danand> ok brb
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, yes  there are only a few a week but it has been out since october lol... new Ubuntu is out in April and you can upgrade using the same way and keep ur settings
<BronxAngel> pine and for everyone else: sqlite3 under wine looks promosing
<cmna> Graphics problem.  Using integrated Intel 915 chipset and KDS Avitron AV-195TF.  XWindows used to operate successfully by default in 1600x1200.  This randomly stopped working and I have been unable to get it working again in anything but 640x480 or 800x600 even with a reinstall.  Usplash screen does still display successfully in 1600x1200 as indicated in usplash.conf.  I have tried manually editing xorg.conf and all online fixes
<cmna> to no avail.
<csb0> and a related question: if i check with sysvconfig, i don't see anything about iptables loading at boot. is that because iptables is some weird kernel stuff?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, they release a new version every 6 months
<danand> siddhant - apt-get clean only clears apts cache - it does not wipe any packages from your system
<cmna> This is Ubuntu 7.10
<QuickGold> Can someone recommend a good web browser besides Firefox for Ubuntu?
<siddhant> danand : i meant that only. i need those .deb files back, if possible
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know where I could find a Win2K-like GTK engine?
<serenityUK> QuickGold, I use Flock.. it is based on firefox underneath but has a nice new interface and integration with sites like youtube and flickr
<danand> siddhant - you may need to download them again :(
<BronxAngel> every time i install gutsy i have to update 185 packages. is there a way to make a cd with the update in it?
<MauS> Can anyone help me? I've got Kubuntu 7.10 installed on a separate machine. 'sudo route' shows no routes! Why can this be?
<QuickGold> serenityUK: Thanks. I'd prefer a web browser not based on the Gecko engine (want to test sites)
<siddhant> danand : i have this stupid download limit. :( btw thanx for ur time. :)
<BronxAngel> ikonia: you here?
<danand> siddhant - are they not on the CD?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> I just booted up my ubuntu system after a power loss which apparently outlasted my UPS and now X is complaining that it can't start due to some "internal error"... i cant press ok, but I can switch to another tty....any ideas?
<QuickGold> Can someone recommend a good web browser besides Firefox for Ubuntu?
<siddhant> danand - no, i guess.
<genii> QuickGold: If text mode counts, Links
<QuickGold> genii: Preferably, not Links
<serenityUK> QuickGold, the new version of Ephinany has option of choosing WebKit backend instead of Gecko but still beta ready next month i think... If you install Konqueror it has it's own thing but you will need lots of KDE libraries.... also Opera works under Linux
<QuickGold> I'm looking for a non-Gecko engine based web browser
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: reconfig x in terminal byt going to ctrl+alt+F1
<cellofellow> QuickGold: Galeon and Epiphany are both web browsers designed just for GNOME, but both use Mozilla's Gecko rendering engine so pages look exactly the same as Firefox.
<danand> Oni-Dracula-  cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<bruenig> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<XBehave> QuickGold: theres Opera i think or konqueror
<QuickGold> serenityUK: is there a how to to make Epiphany use WebKit backend?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: Thanks for your time, im off for dinner now. I may be back in a bit :P
<QuickGold> XBehave: Gnome only
<danand> Oni-Dracula|lapp - cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE should show you any errors
<cellofellow> QuickGold: Opera and Konqueror both like KDE better than Gnome, but they work.
<genii> QuickGold: You might get some ideas here http://www.itp.uni-hannover.de/~kreutzm/en/lin_browser.html
<BronxAngel> so there is no way to install gutsy with all the updates post first boot?
<bruenig> QuickGold, would have to recompile for sure
<XBehave> QuickGold: theres also IEs4linux that can be used to test IE
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, gl,  check out ubuntuforums.org for help   the absolute beginner section is gret
<bruenig> QuickGold, if it is at possible to begin with
<QuickGold> thanks for the help
<XBehave> Opera and Konqeror are qt based but there shouldnt be any problems running them in gnome the same way that firefox (GTK) runs fine in kde
<QuickGold> XBehave: thanks!
<cellofellow> WebKit on Linux is still a bit new. Only Konqueror 4 uses it afaik.
<QuickGold> Konqueror works on Gnome?
<tyrone> hi i am running ubuntu 7.10 nad my sound has always worked fine but suddenly today it stopped working i don't know why I dual-boot with vista and it works fie there
<mavi-> the gnome browser has a webkit backend now
<XBehave> its new if you dont count the blatent theft of it from kde in the 1st place :P
<ConstyXIV> cellofellow, and midori, and the new epiphany
<QuickGold> heh
<serenityUK> cellofellow, I was reading on Phronix today about gnome 2.22  new version of Epiphany will have the option
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, the reconfigure script hard locked
<serenityUK> cellofellow, at the moment you need a compile flag but should be ready soon
<cellofellow> ok, cool. WebKit is a good engine, though I still prefer Gecko.
<ConstyXIV> i'd <3 to have a fully-working webkit-based GTK browser right now
<babo> so if my iso has burned successfully, then when i click on it, i should just see a .iso file and not the setup.exe files etc... right ?
<babo> thing is though, I used cdrecord to make the iso .. cdrecord -v dev=4,0,0 Win*.iso
<cellofellow> It'd be nice for development testing.
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: has x started and you see that error? or is that from a terminal stout?
<tyrone> hi i am running ubuntu 7.10 nad my sound has always worked fine but suddenly today it stopped working i don't know why I dual-boot with vista and it works fie there. Can anyone help me please?
<cmna> Any idea why Usplash has no problem running in 1600x1200 but I can't get XWindows to run in anything but 640x480?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, danand, the log shows no errors... the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" froze on the question on autodetecting video... no input gives and response
<HorizonXP> hey, my sudo command just stopped working
<TWP-SirStaal> Yo
<cellofellow> cmna: they use different drivers, so one doesn't guarentee the other. Leave the framebuffer alone and configure XOrg.
<HorizonXP> like if I type sudo apt-get .... it just returns nothing, back to the command prompt
<HorizonXP> any help?
<TWP-SirStaal> I am trying to get youtube to work but which plug-in should I use?
<danand> Oni-Dracula|lapp - :( ??
<jpatrick> !flash > TWP-SirStaal
<XBehave> cmma Uspalsh uses frambuffer so is unreated check your xorg.conf
<cellofellow> HorizonXP: what about `sudo echo I am root`?
<TWP-SirStaal> I know flash but which flash is compatible with ubunto?
<XBehave> cmna Uspalsh uses frambuffer so is unreated check your xorg.conf
<jpatrick> !info flashplugin-nonfree | TWP-SirStaal
<ubotu> twp-sirstaal: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<cmna> Can I make X use framebuffer to fix this problem?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, danand, the (near) exact error is "Could not start the X server (your graphical environment) due to some internal error.  please contact your system administrator or check your syslog to diagnose in the mean time this display will be disabled.  please restart gdm when the problem is corrected"
<BronxAngel> oni did you put sudo before dpkg-reconfig?
<XBehave> TWP-SirStaal: the way i got it working was a manual install of flash9
<HorizonXP> cellofellow: it says i'm not in the sudoers file
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, i did use sudo
<cellofellow> cmna: yes, actually, but it's not recommended.
<Jay955> <danand> ok i took a look at it and i have the same thing
<XBehave> jpatrick: last time i cheked the package didnt work
<jpatrick> XBehave: yep
<Rufus_> i have 4 desktops, but I can't switch between them
<Rufus_> why not?
<cellofellow> HorizonXP: you have to add your user to the 'admin' group. Use recovery mode and then run 'adduser yourname admin' and reboot, you'll be good.
<TWP-SirStaal> i will try it out thanks guys.
<HorizonXP> cellofellow: yeah, i was messing with gropus, must've messed it up somehow
<Jay955> brb will try something
<danand> Jay955 - Is the folder you are trying to access "owned" by the user you logged in as??
<HorizonXP> thanks
<jpatrick> TWP-SirStaal: did you see the private message from ubotu?
<BronxAngel> ok, try this! use the live cd to get gnome started, then mount your root partition to /mnt
<Jay955> let me check
<tyrone> hi i am running ubuntu 7.10 nad my sound has always worked fine but suddenly today it stopped working i don't know why I dual-boot with vista and it works fie there. Can anyone help me please?
<TWP-SirStaal> ok cheking it out I will be back if there is another problem
<cmna> cellofellow:  what is the alternate solution?  I have been unable to get X to work in any other resolution, either by using the configuration tools or by manually editing xorg.conf.
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: ok, try this! use the live cd to get gnome started, then mount your root partition to /mnt. then chroot into /mnt and ren dpkg-reconfig
<XBehave> does FB use less resources/ is safer than X?
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: i meant run*
<cellofellow> cmna: there is an xfb (or something like that) driver that runs the X server in the framebuffer. Say amen to any accelreation though.
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: i was able to fix my boot like that a few days ago
<cellofellow> XBehave: it does use less resources.
<R_Rios> Hi, folks
<cr> hola
<Jay955> <danand> the owner of the folders is jay and i'm logged in under pierre
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, ill give dat a try
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: the command to chroot it "sudo chroot /mnt"
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<cr> algun weon que hable  en español?
<XBehave> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: you will be working on your actual install not the cd when you do that.
<R_Rios> cr,, português serve?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, too bad i only have a 7.04 disc and I'm running 7.10... think that will screw anything up?
<cmna> cellofellow: well, it may be good enough for now.  I'm mostly running just as a server
<R_Rios> FuriousGeorge, hi
<serenityUK> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cmna> cellofellow: thanks for the help
<cr> me sirve el portuñol...
<BronxAngel> 7.04? do they have a live cd?
<cellofellow> cmna: ok. It's one of the xorg.conf drivers.
<FuriousGeorge> i use linux (usually gentoo) as a server and my home desktop.  im installing a point of sales system for a client, which supports linux and im naturally gonna go with *buntu
<FuriousGeorge> but it needs to print to a network printer
<FuriousGeorge> i have no experience with this in linux
<BronxAngel> y would anyone stay at 7.04? is gutsy buggy?
<FuriousGeorge> i should worry about which printer i buy, right?
<R_Rios> cr, d'you speak english?
<cellofellow> cmna: if you want to run an X program on a headless server, there is a "fake" X server that I can't remember at the moment, has the letters x, f, and b in it though.
<XBehave> network printers should work fine with linux,
<R_Rios> FuriousGeorge, prefer HP ones
<FuriousGeorge> XBehave: ANY network printer
<danand> Jay955 - that would be the problem! You can make your folder 'browse-able' but i wouldn't recommend - when you 'map network drive' in windows enter the username and password of the users folder you are trying to access in ubuntu
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> BronxAngel, i have pressed canonical versions... I upgraded using update-manager to 7.10
<cr> speak?
<FuriousGeorge> R_Rios: thought so
<wakaw> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<DJboenQ> yap, try HP
<xxBasYxx> Hi i have new Ageia PhysX card, is there any chance to work with my Ubuntu 64.bit? i can't find anything helpfull and Ageia has no support for Linux:(
<R_Rios> FuriousGeorge, HPs work perfectly in *buntu
<NOob> join ubuntu offtopic
<NOob> is this right?
<serenityUK> !pt  | cr
<ubotu> cr: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<R_Rios> Recent HPs
<XBehave> xxBasYxx: i doubt it 64 has worse support for most stuff than 32
<jpatrick> NOob: type: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<NOob> than ks
<R_Rios> ubotu, OK, I've seen that...
<Jay955> ok brb
<FuriousGeorge> xxBasYxx: is that some sort of 'math co-processor', im just guessing but drivers might be tough
<NOob> it doesnt work
<FuriousGeorge> xxBasYxx: would that work in a chrooted 32-bit linux?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> FuriousGeorge, it's a physics card for gaming....
<XLV> xxBasYxx, since there are hardly any games in windows using it, you expect linux support?
<FuriousGeorge> Oni-Dracula|lapp: sounds cool
<serenityUK> NOob, it opens another window
<xxBasYxx> XLV yes
<FuriousGeorge> maybe
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> FuriousGeorge, it is... and actually math coprocessor is a good word for it
<NOob> it didnt open
<NOob> maybe because Im banned?
<BronxAngel> Oni-Dracula|lapp: oh, so you are on gutsy but do not have a gutsy cd. cool. btw i am a noob
<danand> NOob - did you try that command without the quotes?
<xxBasYxx> XLV how to get driver or install
<FuriousGeorge> Oni-Dracula|lapp: funny how things go full circle sometimes
<serenityUK> NOob, what program are you using?
<NOob> yes
<NOob> mIRC
<NOob> It worked before
<FuriousGeorge> Oni-Dracula|lapp: all these terminal/thin systems around remind me of a time before my time
<NOob> Maybe I'm banned from there?
<Pici> NOob is banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, he wont be able to get in.
<NOob> oh
<NOob> How do I get unbanned
<iambernie> Anybody encountered such flash problems as in this picture? http://home.planet.nl/~plau/flashproblems1.jpg   (Frames overlapping)
<serenityUK> NOob, if you goto the first window the server messages should say any errors
<dennis_> Hi i got a small problem i need to modifiy DTST tables ..i got a file which supposed to have the modified DTST. Only i did a insert and voila need to do a reinstall of ubuntu. Can somebody tellme how to modify DTST?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> thanks everyone
<BronxAngel> iambernie: are you using the evil gnash or demonic flash-free-plugin?
<betatest20> NVidia PowerMizer always goes to maximum default frequencys. It says Performance Mode:Desktop and Power Source: AC, how do I get the powersaving to work?
<Rufus_> what is a good desktop camera? like hypercam for windows
<iambernie> BronxAngel, flash. I got it here: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?Lang=Dutch&P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<XLV> xxBasYxx, theres no driver, and no game in linux that uses it
<BronxAngel> iambernie: they both suck "donkey". give me the original url
<XLV> NOob, did you go way offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<iambernie> BronxAngel: The original url of...?
<BronxAngel> iambernie: where the flash page with the issue is. i wanna see if i get it too
<Rufus_> does anyone know one?
<iambernie> BronxAngel: sorry yes of course:  http://www.pathe.nl
<NOob> mand without the quotes?
<NOob> <xxBasYxx> XLV how to get driver or install
<NOob> <FuriousGeorge> Oni-Dracula|lapp: funny how things go full circle sometimes
<NOob> <serenityUK> NOob, what pr
<BronxAngel> guys, i have about 8 computers i need to install gutsy on. all with the same packages and updates. what is hte fastest way to go about it
<NOob> oops
<NOob> Linux != Windows
<jpatrick> NOob: we know that
<tyrone> hi i am running ubuntu 7.10 nad my sound has always worked fine but suddenly today it stopped working i don't know why I dual-boot with vista and it works fie there. Can anyone help me please?
<serenityUK> Rufus_, I have not tried but I have heard of recordmydesktop http://ubuntuchocolate.wordpress.com/2007/09/01/howto-screen-capture-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/
<Rufus_> im on gutsy
<danand> Jay955 - Got to go - hope you got sorted :) with samba!
<serenityUK> Rufus_, yes it was written in september amoth before gutsy
<Rufus_> ok
<Unxuxu> Hi... I had installed some TrueType fonts, and used fc-cache to update the system... but now... I cant open my firefox...
<Unxuxu> (gecko:10238): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Arial 12'
<Unxuxu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jpatrick> !paste > Unxuxu
<Unxuxu> sorry
<Unxuxu> sorry
<BronxAngel> iambernie: i get the same issue. could be bad actionscriot programming
<Unxuxu> I forgot about that
<blergh> hmm, when mounting by label, should the fstab still relatively equal the mtab?  my mtab isn't showing the labels as mountpoints, rather the physical drive location
<iambernie> BronxAngel: Thanks m8, in that case I'm probably not going to spend more effort solving it.
<BronxAngel> so nobody has install ubuntu in a lab?
<FunnyLookinHat> Digg it!  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Alpha_4_Released
<zombie_monkey> guys, is it possible that a bios form 2003 has the 1024 cylinder problem? I hve installed both arch and then ubuntu but when I pick them from the boot menu I only get a blinking cursor in the top left corner
<dennis_> How can you modify DTST?
<soundray> zombie_monkey: I wouldn't say it's impossible, but your fault description doesn't indicate that the cylinder boundary is the issue
<soundray> dennis_: do you mean DSDT?
<Pici> FunnyLookinHat: Please don't do that.
<jevangelo> is there a soulseek client for ubuntu?
<zombie_monkey> soundray: well what I did was install them in a partition at the end and then I dded the first 512 bytes, put them in the C:\ directory of XP and added the line C:\linux.bin="LInux" to boot.ini
<jevangelo> im searching for murmur and museekd in synaptic package manager and cant find anything
<serenityUK> BronxAngel, this tutorial is a bit old but I hope it sets you on the right track http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<soundray> zombie_monkey: I guess if you just let grub take over your MBR, you'd be fine
<Jay955> <danand> still not working i will take a look later thanks for your help
<HarleY_> Does anyone know if the bnx2 kernel module supports the Broadcom 5751 or only the 5708 in Dapper 6.06.2
<zombie_monkey> soundray: yeah, I looked for BIOS upgrades but none of them seem to aderess the 1024 issue, so maybe that's not the problem
<soundray> !info museekd | jevangelo
<ubotu> jevangelo: museekd (source: museek+): Client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer network (server daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.12+svn.20070430.r667-1 (gutsy), package size 419 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<soundray> jevangelo: ^^ museekd is in universe. Don't know about murmur
<betatest20> jevangelo: murmur is the server part of mumble, try that
<xybre> I install the flash-nonfree package and when I go to a flash page in firefox it tells me I still need flash.
<Pici> !flashissue | xybre
<Gibb> How do I clear network settings dealing with WPA passwords and wifi access points? I made a setting for wifi and now its not booting properly
<ubotu> xybre: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Unxuxu> Hi... I had installed some TrueType fonts, and used fc-cache to update the system... but now... I cant open my firefox...  shows me an error about arial 12... but I dont have changed this font...
<soundray> Gibb: be a bit more specific about the boot problem please
<BronxAngel> serenityUK: ok, thanks. i was thinking more like creatig an answer file and making my  own cd
<xybre> Jeez, I've been trying off and on to find a solution for a week. Google fails at finding stuf liek this.
<dennis_> soundray : Yes srry i found a file on google i'm reading now ...think this can work
<Gibb> soundray: its happened twice with two different installs - right after I make changes to the wifi setup, it hangs on cupsd on startup. If I remove the printer service, it hangs up after I login with no error
<kenan> for some reason my version of libc6 is 2.7 when it should be 2.6, this is causing a lot of problems for me, is there a way i can downgrade the version without it removing all the programs that depends on libc6?
<shadowh511> u can't
<soundray> Gibb: how long have you waited for it to time out on the hang?
<kenan> how come this version is installed on my system and not 2.6
<serenityUK> kenan, you can downgrade but it will affect the programs
<Gibb> soundray: bout an hour or two
<Micro> Is there a network install disk for Ubuntu 7.10?
<kenan> why would ubuntu install this version?
<soundray> Gibb: ok, that's sufficient...
<soundray> Gibb: but recovery mode still  works?
<Gibb> soundray: I bet I can fix it if I can wipe the network changes I made. I got the live cd booted, what do I delete to get rid of those changes?
<Gibb> I didnt try recovery because im a command line newb
<Rufus_> how can I search for direcotrys?
<serenityUK> kenan, did you install it as a .deb file separately to make something work?  I did that before
<soundray> Gibb: remove 'auto wlan0' (or other interface name) from /etc/network/interfaces
<kenan> serenityUK: i might have =(
<soundray> !install > Micro, please read the private message from ubotu
<Gibb> soundray: awesome! is it a file?
<tyrone> hi i am running ubuntu 7.10 nad my sound has always worked fine but suddenly today it stopped working i don't know why I dual-boot with vista and it works fie there. Can anyone help me please?
<dennis_> If i need to modify the DSDT , do i need to recompile the kernel?
<HarleY_> exit
<serenityUK> kenan, I googled for it and found it in debian unstable.. it worked then ubuntu wanted update the old one and it reverted  grrrrr
<BronxAngel> serenityUK: i like this one better especially the part about modifying the preseed file https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<soundray> dennis_: no
<HarleY_> sorry
<Rufus_> how can I search for direcotries?
<Rufus_> directories*
<kenan> serenityUK:crap, so what are my choices
<betatest20> tyrone: did you try alsamixer and check if the according sliders aren't pulled down?
<rich__> i just did an upgrade and now flash doesnt work properly.
<TeMagic> Hello everybody!
<dennis_> soundray how can i do without recompiling than. i got a file that tells me how to extract, modify and then recompile which i don't want
<rich__> any ideas how i check what was installed and why once again its messed up my system
<TeMagic> Just got ubuntu installed, and boy was it a much easier procedure than installing openSUSE on my Dell XPS M1330
<Gibb> soundray: you rock. It has all of the specific changes I mad right there. can I just delete that whol file?
<TeMagic> :9
<serenityUK> BronxAngel, yes respin is quite new...  you can change the default user settings
<soundray> Gibb: better not. You want  to keep the loopback device
<Rufus_> how can I search for files?
<soundray> dennis_: you do  want to compile the DSDT, but not the kernel
<Gibb> soundray: theres a few lines with my wpa changes under "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" can I get rid of all that?
<Pici> Rufus_: From the shell?
<Rufus_> yeah
<serenityUK> kenan, does it want to remove a lot of software ?  surely not much relies on the new one... you could reinstall it again after the update
<dennis_> soundray . i got the modified DSDT files . how do i recompile then?
<soundray> dennis_: check if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery
<Pici> Rufus_: find /dir/to/search/in -name "something*"    switch to -iname for case insensitive searching.
<xybre> I hate having to sign up for a forum just to download a file or something >.<
<soundray> Gibb: why don't you just remove the auto line? It won't attempt to bring up the interface on boot after that. Then you can make the required changes from the running system.
<TWP-SirStaal> I am fixing the problem with ubunto gutsy gibbon flash ... but how do I get access to the cache director?
<Gibb> soundray: ok. is the auto line supposed to be on the bottom?
<TWP-SirStaal> Can't create the folder required for it.
<soundray> Gibb: but to answer the question: you can in principle remove everything that pertains to the problem interface.
<serenityUK> BronxAngel, if they have IDENTICAL hardware there is also an opensource ghost type program... I think it is called clonezilla
<soundray> Gibb: it can be anywhere in the file
<TeMagic> I have a bit of a problem folks, I can't seem to enable 3d view on the chess game in gnome, I have nvidia 8400M GS graphic card, and have installed the nvidia proprietary driver. Any ideas? thanks
<Gibb> soundray: ok, im gonna remove the line and reboot off the live cd
<JewStyleKungFu> what do you do on ubuntu when everything stops responding?
<soundray> Gibb: no, try rebooting from HD -- it should work after the change
<rich__> which you had winxp
<Amaranth> JewStyleKungFu: What do you mean?
<Gibb> soundray: ack. its saying I dont have access to save it. Ill mess with the permissions
<serenityUK> Crtl-Alt-Backspace should get you back to the login prompt
<rich__> jewstykejungfu - wish that you had windows
<soundray> JewStyleKungFu: reboot with Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen R E I S U B
<soundray> Gibb: call the editor with gksudo
<JewStyleKungFu> I can move my mouse around, but no amount of mouse clicking will actually cause the OS to respond...
<Gibb> soundray: nice, how do I do that with the xunbuntu interface?
<projektdotnet> Just had that happen to me and had to hard-reboot
<Leechzilla> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarted my system instead of only gdm, 2 days ago. Broke my 2 month uptime.
<serenityUK> JewStyleKungFu, try crtl-alt-backspace that gets back to login without rebooting the machine
<BronxAngel> serenityUK: wouldn't linux pick up any hw differences any ways? i mean, if i clone pcs with different hw
<TeMagic> anybody? I don't mean to be a troll, so if I'm a repeater, please correct me:)
<soundray> Gibb: 'gksudo gedit /mnt/etc/network/interfaces' or in a terminal 'sudo nano /mnt/etc/network/interfaces'
<blergh> is there a way to list uuid outside of blkid and /etc/disks/by-uuid or whatever the second is?
<JewStyleKungFu> thanks serenity
<serenityUK> BronxAngel, yes linux is quiet resilient because there is no licence issues... I have moved hard drives between different motherboards... but you may have different screen settings or other issues maybe?
<JewStyleKungFu> man, I like that so much better than ctrl+alt+del on windows....because I didn't pay for it
<TWP-SirStaal> Thanks guys I fixed flash player now.
<soundray> TeMagic: please repeat after 10 minutes of waiting -- other people will have joined within that time
<linux1> hiya ppl when im installing a kernel by dpkg im gettign this message debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable,User postrm hook script [/sbin/update-grub] exited with value 1,Errors were encountered while processing: can i just delete the file or is there a real problem
<Limez> hello all
<serenityUK> JewStyleKungFu, if you have programs running outside of the X windows such as downloads in text mode they keep going without stopping... linux is desing as a multiuser system an not to break everything
<rich__> TWP how did you fix flash?
<JewStyleKungFu> not that I have ever in my life paid for a windows license...but I still feel screwed by microsoft when my pirated OS doesn't work as intended
<TeMagic> soundray: ok, thanks, I'll try
<Limez> Does a linksys wireless-internet driver exists?
<soundray> Gibb: any question before I join my wife and kids for home-made pizza? ;)
<lazarus_lupine> Limez: depends on the chipset
<rinaldi_> what would i need to type if i want to connect over the internet to my home computer which i set up using the vnc "remote desktop"?
<Gibb> soundray: I dont have a menu bar at the top in my live cd, and I cant seem to right click sudo edit the damn file
<erUSUL> Limez: you have to find out which chipset the card/usb dongle uses
<Limez> How?
<wim> codecs for movies?
<Gibb> soundray: go enjoy your pizza though, thx for the help
<soundray> Gibb: try Alt-F2 and call a terminal with  xterm or gnome-terminal
<soundray> Gibb: l8rs
<blergh> rinaldi_, vncviewer <ipaddress>
<Limez> erUSUL: how to find it out?
<TeMagic> wim: just open the movie, and the codec wil be found automatically, at least it did for me (.mkv. x264, divx etc.)
<Gibb> soundray: you rock
<erUSUL> Limez: is usb or pci?
<wim> not for me
<rinaldi_> !hardware | Limez
<ubotu> Limez: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<serenityUK> linux1, you can list open files with   lsof   but it shows hundreds... maybe  you can grep it  such as      lsof  |  grep config.dat     ???
<Limez> erUSUL: usb
<TeMagic> wim: did you open the movie in totem?
<wim> yes
<erUSUL> Limez: lsusb
<TeMagic> hmmm... so what codec are you missing?
<wim> play only avi
<TeMagic> do you know what avi codec is used?
<linux1> serenityUK thats done nothing mate
<Factory|TyraeL^> seek team 1.3 pv me :)
<wim> no
<TeMagic> k
<TeMagic> 2 sec
<TeMagic> add/remove programs, and install the gstreamer codec packs
<TeMagic> see if that works
<xybre> Flash works, yay
<wim> thanks, will try
<erUSUL> ubotu tell TeMagic about enter | TeMagic see priv msg from ubotu
<TeMagic>  I have a bit of a problem folks, I can't seem to enable 3d view on the chess game in gnome, I have nvidia 8400M GS graphic card, and have installed the nvidia proprietary driver. Any ideas? thanks
<Gibb> how do I access my hdd from a command prompt on a live cd?
<erUSUL> TeMagic: 3dchess needs special 3d python packages installed
<TeMagic> sorry, didn't know about the one-line stuff
<serenityUK> linux1, sorry it must be just a write-protect flag not an open process
<erUSUL> Gibb: mount it and the you can navigate to it with cd
<TeMagic> erUSUL: where do I find it
<TeMagic> ?
<erUSUL> TeMagic: when you try to enable the 2d mode a dialog box appears and tell what the packages are iirc
<Stevenking> some mysql cracks here ?
<TeMagic> yes, but where do I get the packages?
<neverblue> Stevenking, sorry?
<serenityUK> linux1, what about    fuser -v /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat
<Gibb> erUSUL: weird, ok
<erUSUL> TeMagic: with synaptic or apt-get install
<TeMagic> I tried programs - add/remove and searched for the packages, but no luck...
<Stevenking> i have some questions about myisam and innodb
<serenityUK> linux1, without spelling mistake lol
<erUSUL> !software | TeMagic
<ubotu> TeMagic: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gwildor> quick one.... apt-get install fluxbox, but, i dont have any menu's..... no click yields any results...
<TeMagic> apt-get install "package" in terminal?
<Rufus_> where does recordmydesktop save the recorded files?
<chemist`> hello i've got a question... I installed compiz-fusion + emerald on ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and when i want to play a movie or videofile the image disappears as i move or resize the window.... any ideas?
<neverblue> Stevenking, this is the Ubuntu channel, try in #mysql or #sql
<erUSUL> TeMagic: sudo apt-get install package yes... read the page ubotu told you
<AsakuroX> hello everyone.. i have some questions about NTFS and ubuntu
<erUSUL> chemist`: do you use ati card?
<Stevenking> ok
<neverblue> AsakuroX, then ask...
<chemist`> erUSUL: yes
<popey> Rufus_: in your home directory as out.ogg by default
<Rufus_> thanks
<adys> hey there, Im having some problems installing ubuntu x64 from desktop cd - As soon as the install starts, it loads the linux kernel and then the monitor is not recognized anymore. i tried with two different monitors, with and w/o safe mode, vga etc
<TeMagic> ahhh found synapitcs now... thanks!
<chemist`> erUSUL: Ati Radeon x300
<AsakuroX> neverblue: Ubuntu doesn't find my harddrives and i tried reading from lots of sources for answers.. but i was redirected here
<neverblue> Ubuntu doesnt, what about gparted AsakuroX ?
<MasterShrek> AsakuroX, sudo fdisk -l     doesnt show anything?
<Rufus_> popey, is there a way to change that to another file type?
<erUSUL> chemist`: it is spected behavior xgl does not play well with video playback
<AsakuroX> neverblue: what do you mean?
<Rufus_> a certain program?
<neverblue> AsakuroX, sudo aptitude install gparted
<avery> hey guys how do I configure my laptop at home so that I can telnet it or make ftp when am in the office
<chemist`> erUSUL: any solution to that?
<AsakuroX> ill try that now
<avery> hey guys how do I configure my laptop at home so that I can telnet it or make ftp when am in the office
<chemist`> avery: gentoo
<erUSUL> chemist`: i do not have an ati card sorry :(
<neverblue> AsakuroX, also see what MasterShrek posted
<popey> Rufus_: another file type? other than ogg?
<chemist`> erUSUL: ;D np
<pike_> avery: id look at openssh-server instead of telnet + ftp its more secure and does both
<Rufus_> yeah, is there a file type that will work with windows?
<chemist`> hello i've got a question... I installed compiz-fusion + emerald on ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and when i want to play a movie or videofile the image disappears as i move or resize the window.... any ideas? i have an ATI RADEON x300 series video card
<popey> Rufus_: ogg works on windows if you install the codec :)
<pike_> avery: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   then just make sure port22 is forwarded if you are behind a router
<Rufus_> whats the codec?
<misteralexander> hello.  How do I make a ".run" file work?  I downloaded a video linux driver from ATI and that's the file extention it's in.
<popey> Rufus_: vorbis & theora
<popey> Rufus_: there are directshow filters for windows
<MasterShrek> misteralexander, open a terminal and type: chmod a+x file.run
<AsakuroX> neverblue: i did install it, and now? are they supposed to just automount?
<neverblue> AsakuroX, open gparted
<AsakuroX> um..
<misteralexander> MASTERSHREK => thanks, i'll try that.
<Rufus_> thanks
<popey> np
<TeMagic> sweet, got it woking now... thanks for the help folks. Man, that package system, Synaptics was fast and easy:)
<avery> thanks pike
<LockesRabb> hi
<LockesRabb> my keyboard shortcuts don't work
<lousygarua> anyone wants to help me test my new jabber account?
<rokra> please is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb key?
<neverblue> lousygarua, setup a jabber server ?
<misteralexander> MASTERSHREK => nothing happens, i type that and hit enter and nothing happens, it just returns a blank line like nothing happened.
<Limez> What's the name of the linksys usb driver?
<AsakuroX> neverblue: now GParted finds two of my harddrives, but where do i find the options to mount them?
<MasterShrek> misteralexander, it should, but its executable now so you can run it
<misteralexander> MASTERSHREK => Oh, well shit.  Okay, let me try it.
<Pici> !language | misteralexander
<ubotu> misteralexander: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<neverblue> AsakuroX, so it sees the devices, so you can mount them with 'mount' (man mount) and add them to your /etc/fstab, to appear permanently
<SoulWip> .net
<LockesRabb> hi, how do i fix my keyboard short-cuts?
<AsakuroX> neverblue: i'll try that! :)
<Hanif> http://rafb.net/p/vtKvu534.html <- how do I create file name v3 using the cut command?
<rich__> can anyone tell me why flash plugin for firefox no longers work after i did a system update
<neverblue> AsakuroX, if your not in a rush, take the time to learn about mount
<LockesRabb> hi, how do i fix my keyboard shortcuts?
<neverblue> rich__, flash is a broken package
<rich__> lockesrabb - system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<rich__> neverblue: meaning?
<LockesRabb> @rich; thats what i did, but it doesn't work
<neverblue> rich__, thats why its 'no longers work'
<lousygarua> neverblue, no - i created an account on a public server and i have no idea if it works
<lousygarua> neverblue just need someone to 'hello world' me
<linux1> serenityUK i just get Cannot stat /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat: No such file or directory  Cannot stat /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat: No such file or directory
<neverblue> lousygarua, create another account, and have two then :)
<BartoloCadiz> hi all :)
<rich__> so how do i fix it, i have tried reinstalling java and flash and no joy
<zombie_monkey> how can I disable eth0 from getting an ip through dhcp?
<LockesRabb> @rich, have u attempted reinstallin the browser, then java and flash?
<neverblue> rich__, there is no 'fix' as of yet, but read the next post
<neverblue> !flash | rich__
<lousygarua> neverblue haha! the server just hellowed me automatically
<ubotu> rich__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<lousygarua> neverblue thanks anyway :)
<neverblue> lousygarua, there ya b m8y!
<LockesRabb> how can i fix my keyboard shortcuts? i set them, but they aren't working...
<dennis_> soundray you here?
<misteralexander> MASTERSHREK => i made a post.  This is what I'm seeing:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54371/
<LockesRabb> for an offical support channel, not much support here :\
<AsakuroX> neverblue: it says mount: /media/sda1 is no block unit
<MasterShrek> misteralexander, run it from a terminal: sudo ./file.run
<MasterShrek> misteralexander, or: sudo sh file.run
<LockesRabb> how can i fix my keyboard shortcuts? i set them, but they aren't working...
<misteralexander> okay, i'll try those.
<kebinusan> So I followed a guide on setting my my g15 in linux, which seemed to work fine, but I cant bind the G keys in games under Wine, any ideas?
<blergh> zombie_monkey, did you try clicking on the network icon in the top right, then selecting manual config, highlighting eth0, select preferences, disable roaming an select static?
<blergh> zombie_monkey, sorry if the directions are little off, not currently on ubuntu, but that is the rough idea to do it through gui
<blergh> LockesRabb, please reread the rules, one of them being do not constantly repost your question
<rich__> possible for me to rollback the changes so that i can get it working how it was 5 mins ago?
<blergh> LockesRabb, could you please elaborate on what you have done/what youre trying to do with your keyboard shortcuts?
<misteralexander> MASTERSHREK => okay, yeah . . . that worked.  It installed.  Thanks.
<LockesRabb> @blergh, i only did that because there seemed to be no response. as for what i've done: i went in the keyboard shortcuts manager, and set the windows key to open the panel, but when i press it, the panel doesn't open....
<LockesRabb> @blergh, i'd also like to add, i merged the two menus into one menu, so to access the menu, i click on the ubuntu logo, which brings it up. id like to be able to press the windows key to bring it up.
<misteralexander> I didn't pay close enough attention, I need to "configure" an ATI video driver I just installed.  How do I do this?
<arcad3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BelkMoose> Hi, is there a simple image editor for Ubuntu (GIMP is too complex) .. I just want to paste a few images into one picture
<serenityUK> linux1, sorry i said in second message about my spelling mistake  look i wrote  cahce  instead of  cache
<TexJoachim> did anyone get a hp scanjet g2710 to work with ubuntu?
<hellotherehere> hi, my laptop does not recognize the lan, how to find out where is the problem?
<rich__> bloody linux, every time i update something stops working
<pike_> BelkMoose: there is a gtkpaint i think.. never tried it though
<rich__> how do i overcome these issues?
<BelkMoose> hm
<usr13_> BelkMoose: Use gimp, once you get the idea of the menus, you will love it.  Hint:  Right click for quick access to menus.
<BelkMoose> I can't understand GIMP
<pike_> gimp isnt that bad to learn for copy paste cutting, screenshot stuff
<BelkMoose> I only use gimp for screenshots tho yea
<LockesRabb> eh i dunno about that
<hellotherehere> am I invisible in this channel or something? why I never get answers to anything I ask?
<LockesRabb> i'm used to adobe photoshop cs2, when i tried gimp, i found it extremely complicated and very different
<BelkMoose> i see you
<LockesRabb> so i just installed adobe photoshop cs2 under wine
<LockesRabb> ;p
<BelkMoose> (Sometimes you have to wait :))
<Limez> What if I already installed lsusb but my wireless internet (linksys) usb still doesn' t work?
<usr13_> BelkMoose: Bring up image #1 Ctrl-c  Right-click File->New (create new blank image), Ctrl-v
<usr13_> BelkMoose: etc.etc.
<BelkMoose> ok so what's the max #
<arcad3> hi,
<arcad3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54372/
<LockesRabb> hellotherethere, the support personnel here have very slow response times, so you'll end up waiting. i had to wait 5 minutes for someone to finally realize i needed help, and when i told that someone my issue, he stopped responding. so.... patience's a virtue :-)
<blergh> LockesRabb, im not on ubuntu right now, but im looking into the problem
<blergh> LockesRabb, im currently at work and supposed to be investigating my own problem with redhat hence my slowness, i am sorry
<usr13_> BelkMoose: Once you learn the layout of the menus, it is very easy.
<BelkMoose> usr13_: But I still don't understand how to move the images
<blergh> LockesRabb, i have to restart but i will be back
<LockesRabb> blergh, what's the issue you're having
<LockesRabb> wb, blergh
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  Try Digikam or Picasa.
<BelkMoose> k
<LockesRabb> blergh, what's the issue ur havin with redhat?
<usr13_> BelkMoose: Bring up image #1 Ctrl-c  Right-click File->New (create new blank image and make it very large), Ctrl-v   Bring up Image #2 Ctrl-c Go to new (Untitled image) Ctrl-v  Move it to where you want it.  Shift-c to crop.  etc. etc.
<BelkMoose> meep
<BelkMoose> ok now i'm getting overwhelmed :)
<LockesRabb> usr13, you're very fond of 'etc. etc.' aren't you?
<LockesRabb> ;p
<blergh> LockesRabb, for some reason kde/konqueror is mounting/displaying any drives with labels twice
<BelkMoose> K_Nine: Picasa only comes in .exe? =/
<K_Nine> It should be in the medibuntu repos.
<DEAthKA> hello
<BelkMoose> eh
<DEAthKA> a short question
<DEAthKA> new to linux
<DEAthKA> where do i find realplayer 10?
<BelkMoose> hm
<kapace> hello, i installed ubuntu on a secondary HD, and didn't install the bootloader, and i have winxp working, but not ubuntu
<K_Nine> BelkMoose: Start Synaptic and enable the Medibuntu repository.
<cellofellow> I have this odd problem with CUPS: it sometimes just stops (that's the status, stopped) my network printer. The printer I'm using is networked with IPP on my server, and I'm using the Raw Que driver. (Does the same thing when I set the server to be raw and the client to do the driving.) The only way to fix it is to open printers.conf, delete the status lines, and restart cups.
<usr13_> BelkMoose: Try it, it's easier than you think.
<kapace> how can i add ubuntu to boot.ini?
<BelkMoose> you shouldn't need to
<LockesRabb> @blergh, have you checked fstab?
<ddmdllt> kapace: boot.ini?
<cellofellow> kapace: you using wubi?
<kapace> i think
<kapace> whats wubi?
<ddmdllt> kapace: windows boot.ini?
<kapace> yes
<kapace> ubuntu isn't working
<BelkMoose> ok maybe I am being too general when I'm saying Ubuntu then
<cellofellow> kapace: it's installing Ubuntu inside windows, and yes it uses boot.ini instead of grub.
<BelkMoose> I mean Kubuntu
<kapace> i can't boot to it
<cellofellow> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<ddmdllt> hum... you can add an entry for grub in boot.ini but it's special...
<RequinB4> kapace - try going to your system BIOS
<kapace> oo, so i should just run wubi?
<RequinB4> and making sure that it boots to ubuntu first
<LockesRabb> @ blergh => have you checked fstab? open /etc/fstab in a text editor and see if there's any duplicate entries
<kapace> RequinB4: why would i go there?
<cellofellow> ddmdllt: boot.ini can do a chainloader just like grub?
<kapace> yes
<ddmdllt> cellofellow: it can load the first stage of grub
<RequinB4> (02:29:01 PM) kapace: i can't boot to it - meaning ubuntu or windows?
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  Open Syaptic, click on Settings then repositories and chech the ones not checked. Then click on search and put in Picasa and Digikam. Click on them and check install and then click on apply.
<kapace> RequinB4: i can't boot to ubuntu
<kapace> thus no grub
<RequinB4> kapace: where do you have ubuntu installed?
<kapace> so, i think if i install wubi, it will work?
<K_Nine> O. You have to click on the reload button tool.
<kapace> on another HD
<danand> DEAthKA - first and foremost (some might call this pedantic) you should really refer to "Linux" as GNU/Linux. Linux is just the kernel of your OS - the vast majority of the rest of the system was written by the GNU folks... Just to give credit where credits due. PS Why do you specifically want realplayer?
<BelkMoose> K_Nine: Synaptic?
<cellofellow> kapace: you need grub. just run the livecd and there is a script that installs grub, I think it's sudo grub-install
<RequinB4> kapace: go to your system BIOS and set it so it boots to that HDD first
<kapace> during install i didn't select to install boot loader
<ddmdllt> cellofellow: in fact it's necessary to put the 512 bytes in a file, and to tell to boot.ini to load the file
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  Package Manager.
<cellofellow> ddmdllt: seems pointless
<BelkMoose> oh I have Adept
<DEAthKA> yes
<kapace> RequinB4: i don't have bootloader to my second HD with ubuntu
<ddmdllt> cellofellow: only in case of problems
<LockesRabb> hi. my keyboard shortcuts aren't working. I tried setting the windows key to open the main ubuntu menu via keyboard shortcut manager, but it isn't working...
<RequinB4> kapace: ah
<usr13_> BelkMoose: See: http://docs.gimp.org/en/
<kapace> so im going to try wubi now
<kapace> brb
<cellofellow> kapace: can you tell your bios to boot from a different HD?
<kapace> yes..
<ddmdllt> cellofellow: but it should work if grub is not on the mbr too...
 * cellofellow had to do that while setting up GRUB on a 2-drive system.
<kapace> but i can't get it to boot to ubuntu because it doesn't have a bootloader
<cellofellow> kapace: then use the LiveCD to install it in the MBR of one of the drives.
<kapace> give me a second.. my ubuntu multiboot system is nin another room :P
<DEAthKA> i have evrethig i need here  but realplayer
<WorkingOnWise>  I have gone brain dead. what is the pretty console mode file deitor with the nice drop-down menues? m something?
<philip_> Anyone know an alternative to lanschool, for linux
<rsk> philip_: what's lanschool?
<rinaldi_> DEAthKA: why do you specifically need realplayer?
<BelkMoose> K_Nine: hmm I am using Adept but I can't seem to find the picasa package
<r3r3> oh noeZ my flash is borked, you can t downgrade it?
<DEAthKA> yes
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: probably emacs but I've never touched it. Nano and vim don't have menus.
<DEAthKA> only that piece of soft
<BelkMoose> should I do Manage repositories
<DEAthKA> i tried to compile
<philip_> rsk, a proprietary program used by teacher, you can control students pc remotely,..block their screens..show them your screen.
<philip_> and such
<cellofellow> BelkMoose: just a suggestion, but you'll probably get better help in #kubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> cellofellow: nope. this was much more DOS Edit-ish
<danand> DEAthKA - why do you specifically need realplayer - do none of the other apps display what you want to look at?
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, you just download the deb file from Google, and run it. It'll install Picasa
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  When I click on the icon in the bottom left a program window comes up like windows. In there is my choice for package manager.
<DEAthKA> but a small error and here i am trying to search a package
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: maybe it's joe
<kapace> shoot, i don't have a Cd drive on that system, can i copy WUBI to a ufd, and try it?
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, I'll get the link, a second
<rsk> philip_: try some vnc programs
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: there are tons of CLI editors.
<adys> hey there, Im having some problems installing ubuntu x64 from desktop cd - As soon as the install starts, it loads the linux kernel and then the monitor is not recognized anymore. i tried with two different monitors, with and w/o safe mode, vga etc. I got a nvidia 6600 gts
<DEAthKA> i need realplayer 10...that protocol it seems
<DEAthKA> 10
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: just see the editors section in synaptic
<RequinB4> hey adys: i had the same problem a week ago
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, http://picasa.google.com/linux/thanks-deb.html
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  then open a terminal and type sudo install digikam
<LockesRabb> that will start the picasa download for you
<BelkMoose> kkkk
<adys> RequinB4, graphic card?
<RequinB4> adys:  6600 GT
<adys> might be related
<WorkingOnWise> cellofellow: I did, i thought for sure it was mcedit, but its not there
<sharpie_> how can i see my last boot time? (the program called hardinfo shows the 3 last boots, i wanna know where it gets that info from)
<DEAthKA> i can play real 9....but not 10
<adys> i know there were similar problems last year with another graphic card
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: here's one with a description that matches: aee
<DEAthKA> curios thing but this is the reality
<mage2> I'm having troubles booting my ubuntu system. I had everything going well and then I took out a defective drive and it wouldn't boot anymore with the b0 error. I went into the livecd and reinstalled grub but it still wouldn't boot. Any ideas?
<usr13_> sharpie_: uptime
<adys> RequinB4, managed to work it around?
<danand> DEAthKA - have you downloaded the latest realplayer??
<RequinB4> adys: You need to get the right nvidia drivers, and to boot without them so you can get them you need to reconigure X.  What i did was boot the alt CD, install, then get a shell to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', use VESA drivers, then boot up and get the restricted nvidia drivers
<DEAthKA> i have a link from debian package..but the link seems to be broken
<Sharpie> usr13_: no, the computer boot date
<AsakuroX> neverblue: are you there yet?
<LockesRabb> can someone help me with my keyboard shortcuts problem?
<neverblue> AsakuroX, yes, I am
<BelkMoose> yikes i downloaded it but now I am getting errors saying "archive format not supported"
<DEAthKA> and the compilation fron the realplayer site is giving me some erroes
<adys> RequinB4, cheers ill try that tomorrow, ill get back to you otherwise
<somnambulist> hi, does anyone know how to setup a dhcp server running on 3 NICs that will set the client's default gateway to the interface it connects on?
<LockesRabb> i've been here for 15 minutes now, and have not gotten any help :-(
<RequinB4> adys: ok
<BelkMoose> Is it because I tried opening a .deb with ark?
<usr13_> Sharpie: What are you looking for?
<AsakuroX> neverblue: then i guess you didn't see my question about GParted and Terminal
<Sharpie> usr13_: a list of when the computer booted
<Sharpie> usr13_: hardinfo shows it
<neverblue> AsakuroX, correct
<neverblue> as I was busy
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, yes, shouldn't open it with ark
<DEAthKA> i have the real time kernel..but this should not be something bad
<Sharpie> usr13_: i was sharpie_ before, i ghosted whoever used my nick :/
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, you should open it with GDebi Package Installer
<WorkingOnWise> cellofellow: ty. I'll check it out...wierd I cant find mcedit. do u see it in your system?
<DEAthKA> everything is working perfectly
<DEAthKA> not the realplayer
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: oh, I just remembered that mcedit is part of mc, ie midnight commander, the venerable CLI file manager.
<DEAthKA> 1 h and a half  anf
<DEAthKA> and no result
<AsakuroX> neverblue:  i was asking about the fstab.. it doesn't exist :S
<DEAthKA> i dont know what to do next
<WorkingOnWise> cellofellow: as in if i install mc, I have mcedit?
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: I think so...
<AsakuroX> also, it cant find my partitions in /media neverblue
<neverblue> AsakuroX, i am 100% confident fstab does in fact exist
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: let me check something
<neverblue> AsakuroX, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<WorkingOnWise> cellofellow: ok....
<linux1> serenityUK sorry eating my dinner ,still not output with that spelt the right way
<cellofellow> WorkingOnWise: yes, that is where you get it
<ctrader> somnambulist: I am checking to see how to do it
<WorkingOnWise> cellofellow: thanks...
<Sharpie> A program named "hardinfo" shows a list of the last 3 times my computer booted. where does it get its info from?
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose you can download it to a specific location, navigating to the location, running it by doin "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<lauren> can anyone tell me how i'd go about deleting a large amount of files in a single directory? 'rm -f *' returns "too many arguments"
<somnambulist> ctrader, great, let me know what you find
<BelkMoose> How big is this Picasa file?
<mutual> ubuntu is for hippies
<Sharpie> lauren: rm -rf ./
<Sharpie> lauren: when you're in that directory, of course
<danand> DEAthKA - have you tried downloading realplayer directly? I'm sure realplayer can work installed by user (not system wide)
<sfears> how do i figure out what the /dev name of my usb drive is so that i can mount it?
<lauren> Sharpie, what's the -rf ./ do?
<AsakuroX> neverblue: do you want the output to help me further?
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, 20.7 MB
<sfears> it is not sda1
<BelkMoose> wow
<sfears> at least sda1 is not found
<neverblue> AsakuroX, output of what?
<RequinB4> sfears - nautilus has a nice pretty picture
<BelkMoose> lauren: it removes the directory
<DEAthKA> solved...:)
<Sharpie> lauren: -rf means that it will go recursively and delete folders as well, ./ means the current folder (../ means the previous one)
<AsakuroX> neverblue: of the nano etc command u sent me
<DEAthKA> curios
<sfears> i don't see any pictures
<lauren> BelkMoose, i want to keep the directory, just remove the files, its for a web server
<BelkMoose> yea I deleted /www in my web server
<sfears> and that wasn't the answer to my question
<DEAthKA> in 1 h
<ctrader> somnambulist: are all of the clients going to be on the same subnet, sharing the same pool of IP's?
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  It should be in the repositories. All you have to do is click apply after you search for it.
<DEAthKA> thx for the help
<lauren> is there a way to pipe grep output into rm?
<BelkMoose> yea, but regardless, it's going to be a large file?
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  What distro are you using?
<RequinB4> sfears: if you open nautilus there should be a list of potentially bootable stuff on the left
<BelkMoose> Kubuntu 7.10
<AsakuroX> neverblue: of the nano etc command u sent me
<danand> DEAthKA :)
<LockesRabb> Can someone help me with my keyboard shortcut problem please? It's been 25 minutes of waiting. ;p
<sfears> that's not the answer to my question
<K_Nine> BelkMoose: It is not a large file.
<BelkMoose> It is if you're on dialup
<DEAthKA> danand: thx man i will hang out here for long time
<LockesRabb> BelkMoose, it's a small file. It only took me two seconds to download it.
<sfears> how do i figure out what the /dev of my usb drive is so i can mount it?
<BelkMoose> but I'm not on dialup, it just seems like it
<K_Nine> BelkMoose: When you click on the kicker, do you see Synaptic as a choice or package manager?
<neverblue> AsakuroX, thats your fstab, that you mentioned wasnt there
<RequinB4> sfears: You wanted to mount it... If all you wanted was the name for soem other purpose just go to that directory  and look at the files inside
<BelkMoose> K_Nine: Negative
<danand> lauren - you could do rm `ls | grep *jpg` - this would rm all jpg files for instance
<frawfraw> can anyone try to ssh to 91.155.238.61 and tell me if you get a response?
<LockesRabb> Can someone help me with my keyboard shortcut problem please? It's been 25 minutes of waiting. ;p
<neverblue> AsakuroX, so you have to read up on 'man mount' to find out what to do
<soundray> sfears: run tail -f /var/log/syslog and observe the messages as you plug it in
<AsakuroX> neverblue: aha, but why is some of my partitions mentioned there but not aviable in ubuntu? :(
<sfears> i tried that.. it said scsi1.. but that didn't seem to work
<K_Nine> BelkMoose: Let me check.
<ctrader> LockesRabb: what is the problem?
<blergh> LockesRabb, sorry, still not in ubuntu, but here is a quick google that sounded similar http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ConstyXIV> can you turn your desktop vertical in ubuntu?
<tacone> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<kranny> i want to coonect my laptop and dektop through a lan cable
<soundray> sfears: look out for a sequence beginning with /dev/sd
<kranny> Both have fesity on them
<danbhfive> I just got a new package for flash today
<frawfraw> kranny: do you have a router?
<BelkMoose> Oh I jsut installed flash through firefox's plugin finder :)
<danbhfive> are you sure flash is not fixed?
<neverblue> AsakuroX, did you add a new HD after you installed Ubuntu ?
<Zoldax_II> mn
<soundray> sfears: alternatively enable automounting in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<kranny> frawfraw:no
<LockesRabb> blergh => that's what i did, and that's not working
<ctrader> LockesRabb: I've had troubles with the key working if you are running compiz-fusion
<kranny> Just a LAN cable
<frawfraw> kranny:  a router is what you need.  it is a little box that goes between the two computers and lets them talk.
<pike_> kranny: if its a newer lappy alot of nics do the crossover for you
<LockesRabb> i think the problem is, i merged the ubuntu menus into a single panel menu
<blergh> LockesRabb, i would try switching to metacity if youre not already, try the shortcut, if it still doesnt work, try something simple like map windows to play music
<kranny> frawfraw:anything like adhoc network
<blergh> LockesRabb, try to see if you can get the windows key to do anything
<blergh> LockesRabb, if you can, then it may be the merged menus
<K_Nine> BelkMoose:  Try going to this page to see how to add repositories to Adept. http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php
<AsakuroX> neverblue: aha, but why is some of my partitions mentioned there but not aviable in ubuntu? :(
<kranny> pike_:uyah its a new hp v3424au
<soundray> kranny: you can connect two machines directly, but you need a crossover patch cable
<neverblue> AsakuroX, did you add a new HD after you installed Ubuntu ?
<LockesRabb> i tried using windows and tab key to switch windows via compiz fusion, works fine
<AsakuroX> neverblue:  no i didn't
<dimitri_> what shortcut key is for change languages?
<neverblue> AsakuroX, i dunno then *shrugs*
<pike_> kranny: you could try just pluggint em in maybe the nic will handle it for you youd need to google the model i suppose ad hoc is easy to setup
<neverblue> AsakuroX, does that really matter though, now you have to find out how to set it up
<AsakuroX> neverblue:  awmygod... what the h*ll am i supposed to do now then?
<LockesRabb> blergh: i'm going to add another panel, then put the normal menus there and see if the windows key executes then
<kranny> pike_:tanks
<wyth> Question: Anybody on here get a Dell 530 desktop with Ubuntu pre-installed?  If so, I have just a couple questions
<neverblue> AsakuroX, as I have told you about 5 times now, read 'man mount'
<danand> LockesRabb - I just done that - never knew it did THAT - COOL!! :) - thought i was limited to ALT-TAB
<somnambulist> ctrader, i've decided to put them on different subnets, that makes it easy, thanks :)
<serenityUK> linux1, have you tried rebooting?
<soundray> wyth: why not just ask the questions (one at a time)
<piccola> ciao
<AsakuroX> neverblue: ah i thought u meant 'man' = 'manually'
<kranny> what is a crossover patch cable
<piccola> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stavros> how can i prevent people from reading folders they don't have access to?
<somnambulist> now, what is the proper command to restart networking? i've done 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' but that didn't read the /etc/network/interfaces
<linux1> yeah thats the first thing i did
<soundray> kranny: it's an ethernet cable that has two wires crossed over
<TeMagic> hi again everybody
<wyth> Okay, first question: Has anyone been able to get sleep/standby/hibernate to work?
<linux1> i have the porblem for a day or 2 now
<frawfraw> can anyone try to ssh to 91.155.238.61 and tell me if you get a response?
<TeMagic> just have a quick question, how do I run a program as root in the terminal?
<LockesRabb> danand -- haha yea, there's alot it can do
<soundray> TeMagic: 'sudo program'
<kranny> Temagic:su
<RequinB4> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<danand> LockesRabb - SUPER-ALT-TAB works too :) V Happy with that!! - What else??
<blergh> LockesRabb, iirc, using the system>preferences way of changing keyboard shortcuts is bound to system defaults, ala pause is for rhythmbox so using compiz or new menus still might not work if im correct
<frawfraw> TeMagic: sudo some_command
<soundray> kranny: do not recommend su please
<TeMagic> tgank
<TeMagic> thanks
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<LockesRabb> blergh -- i just added new panel, added normal menus to it, still didn't work
<jpatrick> !noroot | kranny
<ubotu> kranny: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<pankos> hello
<kranny> sorry everyone
<blergh> LockesRabb, i would try opening rhythmbox, binding windows key or windows key plus some letter to play and testing that
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble with XChat, it has a weird directory in /<home>/.xchat2/scrollback -- it's called "FreeNode?"
<RequinB4> hello pankos
<blergh> LockesRabb, could also try binding windows key to the screensaver
<Cpudan80> I need to get rid of it -- cause it's messing up my client --- any idea how?
<soundray> TeMagic: be careful not to run a graphical program with sudo. Use gksudo for those
<LockesRabb> okay, tryin, sec
<kranny> how to add a user to sudoers list
<wyth> guess not?
<soundray> kranny: 'sudo adduser username admin'
<soundray> wyth: say that it's a Dell 530 on the same line that you ask the question. New people are logging on all the time.
<TeMagic> when I try to connect my logitech bluetooth laser mouse in ubuntu, I get an error message: saying my mouse is not a valid location....
<TeMagic> ?
<LockesRabb> blergh, i don't see any mention of screensaver in keyboard shortcuts manager
<danand> Just a quickie - how do I find all the keyboard shortcuts for compiz - ala ALT-TAB for changing windows etc??
<GHOST> hello there anyone know how can i desactivate FIRESTARTER when ubuntu is booting(i got an error about the fact that firestarter wont start) ? tx
<serenityUK> linux1, try      sudo dpkg --configure -a     &&       sudo apt-get -f install
<zed_> hi I removed my kenel at one point on accident, got it back but now when I login I get a brown screen, I can get terminal and open programs, but I can't get online from the boot and install the files I removed
<AsakuroX> neverblue: man mount didn't solve anything..
<kahrytan> GHOST->  firestarter isnt a firewall
<blergh> LockesRabb, its probably lock screen, not sure, still not in ubuntu :/
<zed_> I have root in a live session and wanted to know if theres a way to install the base boot up files without a full install
<LockesRabb> danand shift+alt+up
<jpatrick> GHOST: sudo update-rc.d -f firestarter remove
<TeMagic> is there a program I can download to control the fans of my laptop (m1330), they're spinning constantly...? And how do I get my bluetooth mouse connected?
<danand> GHOST - wouldn't worry about that - mine says the same. Think its caused by firestarter trying to start the firewall without the network interface being up first
<hsystemxX> kahrytan, nobody is asking that... we all know that it is a frontend to manage ip tables.
<soundray> zed_: one possibility is to install the packages that are still in the cache /var/cache/apt/archives
<zed_> O hey soundray
<LockesRabb> super+tab can work two ways, there's flip switcher, or ring switcher
<LockesRabb> me, i use flip switcher
<GHOST> jpatrick dats cool tank again bye ;)
<Almaceno_24> dd
<linux1> serenityUK i have tryed that allready and just again but im getting the same message
<wyth> Sorry -- I have a new Dell 530 with Gutsy 7.10 pre-installed.  I got it with a 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 8600GT-  DDR3 gfx card.  I have it set to go to sleep after an hour, to save power.  But it won't come back out; it flashes the login screen, then goes black, I see a bunch of command-line-like text, and then it goes black again. If I hit the power button again, it just reboots
<soundray> zed_: I see you haven't given up. You'd be back up and running now if you had reinstalled ;)
<wyth> So I'm looking for a way around that
<jason_> can some one help me with enableing my graphics card to run fully?
<TeMagic> jason_:  what graphic card?
<jason_> intel
<jason_> 1 sec
<zed_> Hey hey I got the kernel back, besides wheres the fun in being a stubborn  person in that?
<AsakuroX> neverblue: man mount didn't solve anything..
<LockesRabb> danand -- you can see a list of keyboard shortcuts for compiz fusion here: http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/10/25/compiz-fusion-keyboard-shortcuts/
<LockesRabb> blergh, i will try the lock screen one
<jason_> actually ther are a few problems with ubuntu out of the box for my laptop
<jeffMASTERflex> AsakuroX: man mounting seems to work for about 10% of the population
<rich__> yoyo, my system update has gyed me up again! flash doesnt work, any ideas
<jason_> for one it doesnt reconize my computer
<hsystemxX> im zZ and have to work ... damn (spam)
<AsakuroX> jeffMASTERflex:  haha lol so what should i do then?
<danand> LockesRabb - Thanks!
<zed_> rich_: flash the program or the plugin?
<LockesRabb> danand -- no problem
<rich__> the plugin
<serenityUK> linux1, i've fixed it before it's bugging me that I can't find the answer again..   I think there is a lock file that is created when you open synaptic that stops you running apt-get at same time etc... if you delete the lock file as root it works
<LockesRabb> blergh -- when i set windows key to lock screen, it works
<kahrytan> rich__-> Whats wrong with flash
<rich__> i did a system update, now it says its not installed
<rich__> when i go to youtube etc
<jason_> Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<kahrytan> !flash > rich__
<serenityUK> linux1, all the searches so far have given previous advice
<jason_> is my grapics card
<kahrytan> rich__->  read ubotu msg
<rich__> gnash is GASH, so i uninstalled it, as it doesnt play back properly or show the video controls
<soundray> !flashissue > rich__
<__mikem> Is there a way to make texmacs which uses an older graphical toolkit for its gui blend in better with the other gtk applications?
<LockesRabb> blergh, i tried ctrl q for the panel menu, that didnt work either
<rich__> when did this issue happen today?
<hsystemxX> rich__ from my experience, flash plugin in ubuntu linux for firefox, wont work if it is installed from firefox itself. If i were you i will go to adobe.com and download the tar.gz package of adobe flash and install it.
<LockesRabb> blergh, hell, ANY shortcut i assign for the panel menu don't work
<AsakuroX> jeffMASTERflex:  so what should i do then?
<soundray> rich__: no, it's been going on for weeks. Proprietary software: more trouble than it's worth(TM)
<jason_> can some one help me with runing my Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller at full speed
<kranny> I have free downloads from 10 pm to 6 am ...so i need to disconnect before 6 am....any automated approach
<blergh> LockesRabb, what about for things other than the menu?
<kranny> i tried crontab
<linux1> serenityUK when i find the file i will
<__mikem> Let me ask a more general question, is there a way to make applications that use older Graphical Toolkits for their UI, look more like the newer gtk apps
<serenityUK> linux1, does the error msg say something at the top such as   Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lock   ?
<jason_> i can't even get some screensaver to run at full speed
<PriceChild> __mikem, rewrite them to use the new stuff?
<LockesRabb> blergh -- other things other than the menu works fine
<linux1> serenityUK no
<__mikem> PriceChild, no what i mean is, I heard there was a package you could install that updates the appearence for those apps
<serenityUK> linux1, be careful deleting files as root lol..  it's a very specific file
<__mikem> but i don't know the name of it
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<jason_> hmm...
<linux1> serenityUK hehehe i know ;)
<blergh> LockesRabb, alright, i have to leave for a little bit, but I think it may have to do with the panel having been reconfigured, ill get back to you in a bit
<ctrader> kranny: crontab wasn't able to do it?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: hi there. ubuntu is generally working ok, ive installed the restricted drivers and the updates, if there anything else you recommend doing/installing?
<kranny> I have free downloads from 10 pm to 6 am ...so i need to disconnect before 6 am....any automated approach...i tried crontab
<__mikem> PriceChild, do you understand what I mean?
<soundray> jason_: make sure you have this package installed ^^, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select the intel driver. (Accept the defaults for everything else)
<PriceChild> __mikem, no idea
<__mikem> thanks anyway :(
<kranny> ctrader i can only shutdown
<jason_> ok will do
<TeMagic> does anybody know how I can connect my logitech bluetooth mouse in ubuntu? It says the MAC-address of the moiuse is not a valid location....
<kranny> ctrader:but i need to disconnect rather than shutting down the system
<soundray> __mikem: there is no way, unless you port the sourcecode to the newer toolkit yourself
<soundray> __mikem: (or ask the developers to do it)
<kranny> ctrader:i made a /sbin/poweroff entry in crontab
<soundray> kranny: you can time the shutdown of the network interface in question. Just run 'ifdown ppp0' from cron (substitute your actual net interface)
<shade052> kranny: set "/etc/init.d/networking stop" in cron. i think it will work
<hellotherehere> I followed the steps mentioned here to fix the ethernet problem and now the whole computer is not loading at all
<zed_> soundray: can I do a reinstall without formating? it keeps telling my no root format defined
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337,    I  use   miro   to subscribe to videos and podcasts such as Diggnation      and   innotek Virtualbox  instead of vmware to run other OS in a window,  compiz-fusion for 3D effects  System->Prefs->Appearance effects to custom and install compizconfig-settings-manager to change the control panel...
<shade052> kranny: in su mode obviously
<USCA> >	You are all invited to us & ca universities
<linux1> serenityUK still not joy
<soundray> zed_: where do you get that error?
<zed_> install menu
<jason_> ok help me with getting that package soundray is ther a link in the info you gave me above?
<Bagualas> how do I block an user to use pen drivers/storage USB devices? Just uses keyboard and mouse usb?
<zed_> just going to do the re-install, but wanted to know if I can do it without wiping the hd
<soundray> jason_: no. Install it via synaptic
<mkquist> zed_: did you define a root mount( / ) point?
<Ballena> can anyone recommend me a good Mail Transfer Agent ?
<zed_> yes
<cmna> sigh.  3 long days of trying to get the graphics running right on this thing and no luck
<kranny> shade052:no its not disconnecting my net
<mkquist> zed_: installer still wants to reformat then?
<kranny> i tried it just now
<zed_> yes
<fitztrev> How can I have rsync delete any folders/files in the destination that don't exist in the source?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337,   Songbird is good for music like iTunes  (although beta not finished)  and of course google earth runs in Linux
<mkquist> zed_: maybe try the alternate install cd...
<soundray> fitztrev: use the --delete option
<shade052> kranny: how come. you did it in sudo right?
<TeMagic> anybody know how to connect a bluetooth mouse in ubuntu?
<kranny> yes
<shade052> kranny: any error showing up?
<mkquist> zed_: just used an alternate install cd and it asked if i wanted to install on previous unclean (or something along those lines) installation
<jason_> i got it thanks
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337,   you might want to try Flock the web browser which is like a newer version of Firefox for use with Youtube and facebook etc
<jason_> lol
<kranny> shade052:actually i connected through wvdial
<soundray> !bluetooth > TeMagic, please read ubotu's private message
<fitztrev> soundray: That's what I've been trying:  rsync -r --delete fol1/* fol2 -v      But it's not doing what I want
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: cool, thanks for the recommendations
<zed_> hmmm.... I can take root of my Ubuntu hd partition how can I tunnel the internet to it? so that apt-get can update, right now I get some X11 error
<jason_> thanks soundray
<Bagualas> how do I block an user to use pen drivers/storage USB devices? Just uses keyboard and mouse usb?
<TeMagic> sorry, didn't see the private message... thanks
<zed_> and thanks, I'll dl that disk
<kranny> shade052:no error
<soundray> fitztrev: perhaps you haven't got permission to delete files in fol2
<kranny> shade052:i connected through wvdial
<shade052> kranny: wvdial.. no idea!
<jmantra> Can someone reccomend a good wireless card that can run in linux without NDIS wrapper?
<TeMagic> allright then, that was actually easy, but the location of the setting wasn't logical in my mind, anyway, got it working, thanks
<TeMagic> now, do any of you know of a program to control laptop fans?
<kranny> shade052:i mean dialup connection
<soundray> jmantra: the mini PCI cards with Intel 2200BG chipset work very well
<shade052> kranny: do you have have ethernet attached or usb or something else
<danand> TeMagic - if you have a dell machine i8kutils, i8kfan may help
<jmantra> which ones have that chipset,I am going to best buy later to pick up one?
<TeMagic> danand: thanks, I'll see if I find it
<shade052> kranny: does wvdial have its own application to connect with?
<kranny> shade052:dialup modem through usb
<danand> TeMagic - That may only work for Dell laptops !!
<danand> TeMagic - apt-cache pkgnames | grep i8k
<soundray> kranny: consider setting up diald. It's fairly complex, but you can set up time-dependent dialup rules
<fitztrev> soundray: permissions are fine on both folders.  still won't take
<TeMagic> danand: I have a dell m1330... I found the program in synaptics... I'll try it out now... thank you...
<kranny> shade052:wvdial is a internet dialer through terminal
<danand> TeMagic - cool :)
<kranny> Ctrl+c in the working terminal disconnects it
<Ayabara> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mkquist> anyone know the command to find programs location? where?
<shade052> kranny: find the process id and close the process
<usr13_> mkquist: find or locate
<danand> TeMagic - think command is something like i8kctrl .... options
<TeMagic> danand: I got it from synaptics: now how do I run it? i8kutil in terminal did nothing
<Starnestommy> mkquist: which program-name
<usr13_> mkquist: which
<usr13_> sorry
<mkquist> which.. thats it ty
<TeMagic> I think you just answered me while I was typing the question
<TeMagic> I'll try it
<mkquist> usr13_: ty
<danand> TeMagic - beat you to it :D
<TeMagic> :)
<shade052> kranny: type ps -ef|grep wvdial. you will get the PID . then kill the pid!
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ive downloaded flock and songbird, but i dont know how to install them. its not going to be as easy as windows, is it :P
<TeMagic> nah... i8kctrl : command not found
<soundray> fitztrev: the manpage has a lengthy explanation. In short: don't use the * wildcard
<fitztrev> soundray: ah yes! that worked.  thanks a bunch!
<danand> TeMagic - try typing i8k and then try to auto complete with TAB - see what comes up
<kranny> shade052:but daily i have to update crontab
<kranny> with the pid
<martin_> how to install emerald?
<tyrone> hi by accident I deleted some files I had in a NTFS external drive what program can i use in ubuntu to recover them?
<TeMagic> autio complete: nice function... thanks, I'll try it
<K_Nine> mkquist: try which <file>
<hsystemxX> martin,  sudo aptitude install emerald
<martin_> ok
<martin_> found it
<TeMagic> nah... nothing comes up
<martin_> what about apt-get?
<zoli2k> Hi! How can I disable compiz? I enabled compiz in Desktop Effects, but after system upgrade the Desktop Effects application disappeared.
<hsystemxX> use aptitude :) for this one
<Ayabara> if it's connected via bluetooth, how can I browse my k810 phone in ubuntu?
<hsystemxX> more complet.e
<soundray> tyrone: ntfsundelete from the ntfsprogs package (never tried it though)
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, if it is a .deb file you just double-click on it lol,   most things for ubuntu you set up a 3rd party repository and install through clicking in Synaptic that way it will update itself
<shade052> kranny: well the method is crude. i agree. but anything that saves money is worth it. right. :)
<tyrone> zoli2k, metacity --replace
<danand> TeMagic - what package did you install with synaptics - i8kutils? i8kfan?
<tyrone> soundray, thanks
<kranny> shade052::P
<martin_> i installed emerald
<martin_> an got  no themes
<zoli2k> tyrone: My problem is not replacing but disabling. I don't think it is effective to run this on every system start.
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: oh right, i dled them from the official site and theyre in tar.gz format or something like that
<hsystemxX> i believe the thems are,   sudo aptitude install emerald-themes
<hsystemxX> but for themes go to www.gnome-look.org
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, a repository is just a server with .deb files on it... like when you installed and got 185 updates   ubuntu software upgrades itself it's actually easier when you get used to it
<martin_> I installed emerald, and its without themes, I go to fetch gpld themes
<martin_> nothing happens
<danand> TeMagic ....just getting my laptop ...
<tyrone> zoli2k, sudo apt-get remove compiz
<TeMagic> danand: i8kutil
<hsystemxX> martin _, i believe the thems are,   sudo aptitude install emerald-themes
<usr13_> SexyJames1337: Compiling from source is complicated.  You couldn't find pre-compiled packages?
<shade052> kranny: you can try google to find how to disconnect USB devices from command prompt. that may be a more elegant solution
<hsystemxX> martin_ , i believe the themes are,   sudo aptitude install emerald-themes
<hsystemxX> but for themes go to www.gnome-look.org
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, tar.qz is a zip file for source code.. you shouldn't need that
<serenityUK> gz
<danand> TeMagic - Just booting my laptop ... wait one
<martin_> it says no candidate found
<TeMagic> sure
<hsystemxX> because they eliminated that package. after gutsy upgrade.
<zoli2k> tyrone: will this change in my local gnome config files the default window manager?
<hsystemxX> go to gnome-look.org
<K_Nine> mkquist:  or you can try   type <program> in a terminal
<hsystemxX> and download the themes.
<martin_> ...
<danand> TeMagic - fsck ... gonna be a while :)
<martin_> so... how to get the temes
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: oh right... hehe
<tyrone> zoli2k, I am not sure ask again
<martin_> themes*
<TeMagic> :)
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, hang on let me check the sites
<hsystemxX> ***martin_, go to gnome-look.org and download the themes...
<ety> how can i play .swf files on ubuntu
<kapace> so, if i installed ubuntu without a bootloader, how can i boot to it?
<bruenig> ety, try opening them in the browwser
<ety> no its a file .swf
<At0x0> Is it possible to have a different desktop background for each workspace/desk I have?
<zoli2k> tyrone: the default window manager is set in some local config file. I am not sure that un-installing compiz will change my local config file from compiz to metacity.
<ety> i want to play it on vlc or totem
<ety> is there any player for .swf files
<tyrone> zoli2k, I am not sure ask again so that some else answers your question
<soundray> kapace: you can install grub after the fact. Just follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions from ubotu:
<soundray> !grub | kapace
<ubotu> kapace: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kapace> soundray: thanks lots
<kapace> :D
<martin_> I entered sudo apt-get install gnash
<zoli2k> tyrone: Anyway, this is a solution. I will give a try. thanks a lot.
<MrObvious> Do0zman: Sup. :p
<usr13_> ety: I think .swf is flash or something like that?  Right?
<martin_> but it didn't intall in firefox
<usr13_> ety: Try firefox
<ety> yes how can i play .swf files
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, ok as these programs are new/beta you have got the right files but what I am about to tell you is not needed for most software, most is easier
<tyrone> zoli2k, don't worry man
<Starnestommy> ety: gnash?
<ety> what firefox thats a browser
<Ballena> does a MTA always send and recvive or is it common that I MTA could be built for just doing one thing?
<usr13_> ety: Yes, you are correct.
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ok then
<_Drax> is it normal that it caches 100MB of 256MB ram.. ? sometimes it only leaves about 10mb memfree... ?
<ety> i have files that are .swf i want to play them on player
<usr13_> ety: There are flash player plugins for firefox.
<usr13_> ety: Use firefox
<soundray> ety: just listen to usr13 and load your .swf file in firefox
<danand> TeMagic - Ok, I have i8kctl, i8kfan, i8kmon, i8kbuttons
<martin_> my usb stick isn't reconised in ubuntu its 4 gigs
<soundray> before someone gets hurt
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, if you have the .gz files in a safe  place such as your downloads folder just right-click on them and choose Extract Here  you should get two folders  Songbird and  flock...
<kapace> soundray: if i install grub, will windows still be bootable?
<martin_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<TeMagic> sudo apt-get install i8kctl ... can't find package
<martin_> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<usr13_> ety: In the address bar type /home/usename
<soundray> kapace: yes. In most cases, your Windows installation will be identified and made accessible. If not, come back here to learn how to include it manually
<K_Nine> ety:  you need macromedia flash
<stradivarius> hi! i've got a problem: i have a new pc and  i can't configure my network (no ethernet  card found). My motherboard is an asus p5b-e and ethernet is integrated. Which module could i use? If someone could give an idea..,that would be fine.
<kapace> soundray: alright sounds good :D
<pike_> stradivarius: better luck searching ubuntuforums.org id say. worst case you spend 6 bucks on a nic
<danand> TeMagic - i8kutils may only work for inspiron and latitude laptops :( - what model did you say you had again?
<usr13_> stradivarius: lspci   tell us what NIC you have.
<TeMagic> m1330... but i8kutils for windows works with my laptop...
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ok
<palomer> hello
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: theyre in my temp at the moment, should i move them from there
<TeMagic> but how do I run the program after having downloaded it... I have no idea
<databridge>  i have problems with obexftp and bluetooth
<databridge>  it do not list the folders or anything on my mobile
<databridge>  but i can transfer something
<soundray> kapace: advance hint: the file /boot/grub/menu.lst determines what's on the grub menu. It has a commented sample entry for Windows, too.
<databridge> gnome vfs works
<databridge> over nautilus
<FloodBot1> databridge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13_> TeMagic: What program did you download?
<MrObvious> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<TeMagic> i8kutils
<frawfraw> my wired network card just stops working after too much data transfer... help!
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, yes copy the folders to your home directory... normally you don't keep software there but they are small it is easier this way...
<usr13_> TeMagic: What are you wanting to do?
<poningru> frawfraw: huh?
<palomer> I just bought an acer M5100 and im trying to install ubuntu. it has an integrated ati x1250. when I start the installer, strange stuff appears and then it says "Display Server has been shutdown 6 times in last 90 seconds". what should I do?
<TeMagic> control the fans of my laptop
<poningru> frawfraw: did you just try rebooting?
<TeMagic> hey'r spinning too much all the time
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, cut and paste like windows
<poningru> frawfraw: or you can reload the driver for it
<stradivarius> ok, usr13, i'm going to see
<frawfraw> poningru: yes, but it is a recurring problem.. something is wrong
<kapace> soundray: ok, but i have another problem now, :|
<kapace> i can't have my CD, hD1, and hd2 altogether at once
<soundray> kapace: ask the channel. I may have to skip away at short notice
<frawfraw> poningru: if I copy files from my old pc, it craps out... if I try to download a 2 gig torrent, it craps out... i dont know what to do
<kapace> i don't have enough power molex things
<usr13_> TeMagic: i8kutils
<danand> TeMagic - are you sure you installed the package correctly - try sudo apt-get -s install i8kutils in a terminal and take a look at the output
<unagi> ive lost my backlight
<frawfraw> poningru: how do I reload the driver?
<unagi> is there a command to get it back'
<TeMagic> danand:  I used synaptics... but I'll try your suggestion
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ok, brb
<usr13_> TeMagic: Try man i8kutils
<usr13_> TeMagic: man i8kutils
<palomer> the same thing happens if I boot in safe graphics mode
<TeMagic> sudo apt-get -s install i8kutils gave me newest version allready installed
<TeMagic> man i8kutils said no manuals
<Gibb> whats the ipconfig command for linux?
<frawfraw> ifconfig
<Gibb> thx
<danand> TeMagic - man i8kctl
<usr13_> TeMagic: Look for new items in the Applications menu
<TeMagic> ahhh... something happened
<Ltlbgr67> Is there a way to see and cancel jobs waiting to be printed?  Any Help  :-)
<usr13_> Ltlbgr67: lpq
<TeMagic> I looked trought the applications menu... nothing there... but man i8kctl did something... I'll have a look... I'll post an update
<Ltlbgr67> from terminal? Newbie here
<danand> TeMagic - :)
<usr13_> TeMagic: Very good.
<neverblue> AsakuroX, get it sorted out ?
<neverblue> ah, hes gone
<Do0zman> Hello people new user here having some isses with install
<rsk> ok
<TeMagic> nah... I get an error. can'topen /proc/i8k
<Ltlbgr67> Is there a way to cancel the print job?
<compy> anyone use gparted?
<TeMagic> any other programs to control fans?
<danand> TeMagic - try typing "which i8kctl" in a terminal (without the quotes)
<Do0zman>  trying to load up with the general install and it will load through the slider while loading teh live cd a few time then it just stops. any help would be greatly appreciated
<frawfraw> how can I figure out why my internet stops working?
<TeMagic> (usr/bin/i8kctl
<usr13_> TeMagic: Did you look at what you have installed yet?
<compy> frawfraw, wireless or wire?
<danand> TeMagic - hold one - you may need to modprobe i8k...something...
<TeMagic> usr13: there's nothing in the application menu
<frawfraw> compy: wired
<MrPockets_> I'm running a dual boot on this machine. XP on my 320 gig sATA, and Ubuntu on my 80 IDE
<usr13_> frawfraw: ifconfig
<MrPockets_> but if i have to reinstall XP
<MrPockets_> will that fuck up the boot loader?
<shade052> Do0zman: are you on amd?
<compy> frawfraw, hmm not sure i use wireless and i had problems with nm-applet so i went to wicd
<usr13_> frawfraw: Call your ISP
<compy> yeah probally your service
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: im back, ive moved the files from my temp directory
<frawfraw> usr13_: well, it works... but then during huge transfers it craps out... even if it
<chris062689> Hello. :)
<sev____> Hi all
<frawfraw> usr13: is a slow transfer like a torrent
<deahtihs> i go to an online school via k12.com and the flash doesn't work. it loads, i login, (login page is php), then it loads and it's flash but then i just end up with a large white page
<deahtihs> and other flash sites work like......... youtube
<chris062689> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<usr13_> frawfraw: What are you downloading?
<danand> TeMagic - try sudo modprobe i8* and see what the output is
<frawfraw> usr13_: its not my service.. because the windows box works fine.. and always has worked fine.  if i dl a torrent or transfer files from the windows box, the result is the same.
<usr13_> frawfraw: Ane what client application are you using to download the files.
<sev____> Guys, shouldn't Ubuntu users manually install Code::Blocks nightly builds? They are installed automaticly trough update manager am I right?
<frawfraw> usr13_: nautilus, scp, azeurus... always the same.. it works fine then craps out.  i even changed network cards to one that i know works in linux boxes
<TeMagic> module i8* not found
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, ok the files you double click on to run are   yourhome/Songbird/songbird     and   yourhome/flock/flock       you will probably want to setup a launcher on your desktop to run them easier..  give them a try then I can help you with that
<usr13_> frawfraw: what are you downloading?  An iso image, or what?
<danand> TeMagic - hmmm....
<frawfraw> usr13_: some files from the old computer, mp3s, movies, whichever...  its just unreliable
<Boglizk> How do i set .torrents to be opened with Transmission by default?
<h6mi1007> hello
<danand> TeMagic - try sudo modprobe i8k and see what happens - no implied warrenty for use of that suggestion ... etc :)
<danand> *warranty!
<usr13_> frawfraw: So, it's not the internet that stops working, it is a problem on your LAN, right?
<TeMagic> sudo apt-get -s install i8kutils
<TeMagic> sorry
<frawfraw> usr13_: it doesnt matter if its a big file, or lots of small files... a fast dl like network transfer or a slow dl like a torrent... just after a while it stops working.
<TeMagic> wrong texrt
<frawfraw> usr13_: not a lan problem, the network still works fine
<TeMagic> FATAL: Error inserting i8k (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko): No such device
<jason_> soundray i got that package installed now
<jason_> what was the sudo comand>?
<danand> TeMagic - :( oh oh!!
<usr13_> frawfraw: Are you downloading these files across the LAN or from trhe WAN?
<TeMagic> danand:  no good?
<sev____> To make file hidden, chmod x file. x-?
<Ballena> which is the standard MTA in ubuntu?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: flock opens up text, and songbird fails to load properly, i think
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: what did you mean by set up a launcher on the desktop? sorry to be a noob
<Cpudan80> How can I check the repos to see if there is an updated version of something I run?
<Tygir> i have a dell inspiron 1525...i always seem to loose my wireless signal...i have it for a little while...then it seems to drop the signal...i have the encryption set to WEP...if that helps at all?
<pike_> SexyJames1337: to make a file hidden mv file .file
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: also, should i install vlc, as thats a useful program... i think i should be able to work that one out
<usr13_> frawfraw: Are you downloading these files across the LAN or the WAN?
<paule118> remote:/
<pike_> sev____: oops^
<paule118> wwwwwwwww
<danand> TeMagic - I have looked on my system - that module you need is on my system under /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko - take a look to see if you can find it!
<paule118> wwwwwwww
<frawfraw2> usr13_: sorry, i
<paule118> ßßßß0ßßßßßßßßß00000000000´´´´
<neverblue> pauldy, can we help you ?
<frawfraw2> usr13_: sorry, i am back, I had to switch to wireless, because my back was killing me
<paule118> ßßßßßßßß??????????
<neverblue> seems like a key is stuck on your keyboard :D
<usr13_> frawfraw: Are you downloading these files across the LAN or the WAN?
<chris062689> Does the Abobe Flash plugin at the Adobe site work with Ubuntu?
<paule118> 111111111
<frawfraw2> usr13_: torrents over wan, file transfer over lan
<paule118> 222222222222
<usr13_> frawfraw2: And they both fail?
<frawfraw2> usr13_: both cases crap out the network card... just takes longer in the torrent case
<Tygir> chris062689: yes, you can get it from the repo
<chris062689> I thought the repo was broken...
<TeMagic> danand:  yes it's there
<frawfraw2> usr13_: and if I leave the pc on for a few days and do no network stuff, its still ok
<bascule> paule118: you are alive!
<Flare183> !flashissues | frawfraw2
<ubotu> frawfraw2: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<chris062689> The repo is broken, right
<chris062689> Exactly. :P
<paule118> 1278 USER ????????????????
<frawfraw2> ubotu: häh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about häh? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tygir> could anyone help me figure out why i keep loosing my wireless signal?
<chris062689> ubotu: bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flare183> frawfraw2: ubotu is a bot
<usr13_> frawfraw2: What is your network configuration?  What routers or switches or hubs are you using?
<chris062689> ubotu: eeexubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeexubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, a launcher is like a shortcut with an icon..  if it is opening as text then we should use that
<danand> TeMagic - thats good that its there - bad that the kernel won't load it!
<frawfraw2> ubotu: mute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mute - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paule118> 1279USER ????????????????
<danbhfive> !askthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<softwork> hi, how i change in aspell language to spell??
<rsk> sure paule118 :)
<Flare183> !botabuse | frawfraw2
<ubotu> frawfraw2: please see above
<danand> TeMagic - Just to double check - sudo modprobe i8k
<paule118> thanls
<softwork> hi, how i change in aspell language to check?? i use english idiom for system but i need to check language PT-pt
<paule118> thanks
<frawfraw2> usr13_: you mean the router?  a zyxel prestige 600
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, yes VLC is good if you have problems but the default video player is good because it's better at skipping forward/back when you drag the bar in real time.. VLC skips when you let go it anoys me.
<frawfraw2> usr13_: but all the same activities work fine on the windowz box
<paule118> sss
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ah, i see
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, if you click on a file that needs codecs ubuntu will automatically get them for you ... you might need the password
<neverblue> serenityUK, u can set the hot keys in VLC
<prakriti> anybody here use kiba-dock?
<neverblue> !anyone | prakriti
<ubotu> prakriti: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prakriti> hehe, nice
<prakriti> thanks neverblue
<softwork> hi, how i change in aspell language to check?? i use english idiom for system but i need to check language PT-pt
<Tygir> !wireless | tygir
<Tygir> nothing?
<Tygir> dang....i can connect to my router, then over time it seems that i loose the signal...any ideas?
<serenityUK> neverblue, yes but you know what i mean with the progress bar thingy?  when you drag in totem it moves in realtime... VLC and WMP etc you have to let go to jump to part of a film
<neverblue> prakriti, please keep it to one line, thanks
<TeMagic> danand:  sudo modprobe i8k force=1 worked
<turbocueca> Hello people, can someone help me in what concers seeing movies with ubuntu
<TeMagic> now what?
<neverblue> serenityUK, yes, I know what you mean
<usr13_> frawfraw2: What NIC are you using?
<paule118> wer345
<frawfraw2> usr13_: how can I find out the exact specs?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, what happend with songbird?
<neverblue> turbocueca, ask away, keeping the question on one line, thanks
<danand> TeMagic - :) Ok - now try lsmod and see if i8k is there
<prakriti> anyway...  So does anybody know how to make the notification area in kiba-dock have a transperent backgroun?
<usr13_> frawfraw2: lspci
<turbocueca> The problem is that when I open a avi/mpg or any other video file, it just shows a green screen with some pink pixeis, no matter what player I use....
<turbocueca> neverblue, right
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: i originally didnt extract it properly, i apologise
<frawfraw2> Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<frawfraw2> but that sounds wrong.. its a 3com something
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: i can open the files and it asks if i should open it in terminal, should i do that?
<prakriti> I have seen screenshots of tray areas on kiba-dock where the icons were nice and pretty looking and not on a gray blob
<serenityUK> click run
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ethtool eth0
<frawfraw2> usr13_: one sec
<palomer> I have 3 gigs of ram
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ethtool eth1
<palomer> do I really need a swap partition?
<danand> TeMagic - lsmod | grep i8k ??
<TeMagic> danand:  yes it is
<frawfraw2> usr13_: "no such device"
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ethtool eth0
<frawfraw2> usr13_: eth0 -- "no such device"
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ifconfig
<soundray> palomer: yes.
<danand> TeMagic - your i8k module is loaded??
<frawfraw2> eth1 -- "operation not permitted"
<TeMagic> danand:  yes
<usr13_> frawfraw2: sudo  ethtool eth0
<softwork> hi, how i change in aspell language to check?? i use english idiom for system but i need to check language PT-pt
<danand> TeMagic - cool - now try ls /proc/i8k
<BwackNinja> palomer: its always a good idea, but if you worry about having too many partitions, especially in a dual boot situation, you don't need it
<TheFishy> I installed arch on my gaming machine and used ubuntu for gaming on a different computer... I learned very quickly that wine and multi-platform games will not hold a true gamers crave for fun.
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: ok, it looks like i installed songbird, it installed quite easily.
<soundray> palomer: you need a 3GB one if you want to be able to hibernate. Also, it's good to have one to avoid programs crashing due to out-of-memory conditions (which happen even on 3GB systems)
<frawfraw2> usr13_: sudo ethtool eth0 - no such device
<TeMagic> danand:  nothing happened
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: flock however, i clicked run and nothing happened
<frawfraw2> usr13_: sudo ethtool eth1 - gives information but nothing specific
<sanozuke> hey
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ifconfig
<danand> TeMagic - uh oh!
<palomer> BwackNinja: thanks!
<paule118> 1278 USER ????????????????
<Sarloth> paule118: 1281
<TeMagic> it just says /proc/i8k on a new line in the terminal
<Flare183> paule118: that includes you
<frawfraw2> usr13_: ifconfig shows eth1 and lo.  eth1 says nothing about the net card... but it shows my ip and proper behaviour
<danand> TeMagic - Thats GOOD - it means its there :)
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, the first time it takes a second then it pops up a wizard which asks if you want to import your firefox bookmarks?
<frawfraw2> usr13_: sorry... nothing SPECIFIC about the net card
<Tyczek> Do you know if there is package for mpd (including aac support?)
<usr13_> frawfraw2: So, I wonder what happened to eth0?
<Sarloth> frawfraw2: did you try iwconfig?
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ifconfig eth0
<Flare183> !who | Tyczek
<ubotu> Tyczek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, not run in terminal    run on the right
<TeMagic> danand:  all right... so far so good then?
<frawfraw2> usr13_: eth0 might be the onboard network card, which didnt work under ubuntu
<usr13_> Sarloth: He said it is a wired connection.
<danand> TeMagic - try cat /proc/i8k - see what happens
<Flare183> wow
<Tyczek> Flare183, I'm asking whole channel ;)
<frawfraw2> usr13_: ifconfig eht0 "error fetching device info"
<Flare183> Tyczek: that's ok just saying
<Sarloth> usr12_: ah
<TeMagic> 1.0 A07 6QKP53J 56 -22 2 27660 130560 -1 -22
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: yeh, im pressing just Run, but nothing happens, strange.
<ompaul> TeMagic, ?
<usr13_> frawfraw2: what did lspci say?
<Flare183> TeMagic: what the mess?
<TeMagic> cat /proc/i8k
<danand> TeMagic - cracked it :) Try typing i8kctl in a terminal
<Flare183> TeMagic: wha?
<usr13_> frawfraw2: lspci -vv
<usr13_> frawfraw2: Should list two NICs
<frawfraw2> usr13_: Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)
<TeMagic> Flare183:  a reply to danadns question... I forgot to add the nick first, sorry
<danand> Flare183 - output of cat /proc/i8k :)
<soundray> ompaul, Flare183: TeMagic was answering danand's question
<daugustine_> is there an ubuntu help with networking or irc channel?
<Flare183> oh ok gotcha
<frawfraw2> usr13_: and Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<usr13_> frawfraw2: Is that the onbard one or the ....
<shade052> SexyJames1337: do you have any graphics related restricted drivers on your comp? if so have you installed them? may be it will help!
<frawfraw2> usr13_: so the 3com is the pci
<Flare183> daugustine_: ask here my friend
<TeMagic> danand:  1.0 (null) 6QKP53J 55 -1 2 27660 130560 0 -1
<usr13_> frawfraw2: So you are connected via the 3com ?
<paladin_> is there a console image viewer?
<frawfraw2> usr13_: yea
<daugustine_> okay, well the issue is, is that after so long, irc will kinda flake out, and I won't be able to connect to any irc servers
<soundray> paladin_: zgv (requires svgalib)
<daugustine_> if i reboot, I'm fine
<TeMagic> danand:  but here's the good part, after having loaded the i8k using modprobe force=1, my fan is spinning much slower:) Dunno why.....
<ompaul> daugustine_, you should not have to reboot, if you are loosing your lease in dhcp you will fall off irc for about 20 mins
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, maybe if you run it by typing it will print some error msg...  open a terminal Applications->Accessories->Terminal  and  type  ./flock/flock     if you put the flock folder in home
<chris710> can you help me?gdesklets doesn't work with compiz...
<ompaul> daugustine_, or forever depending on the client
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: sorry, my internet died there
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: im back
<daugustine_> ompaul, is there anyway to prevent that from happening?
<blizzkid> does anyone know of a Mailman alternative that can be installed without having to be root? (on a shared hosting)
<danand> TeMagic - ok :) that means its working. Use man i8kctl or i8kfan to see how to control your fans - In order to use the i8kutils every time you boot, you need to add the line i8k to your /etc/modules file - just not sure how to do that force=1 from within there though - you may want to ask the others about that
<sharperguy> can anyone help me get my GLX extension back?
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: as i was saying, the flock file is a shell script whereas the songbird file was an executable, so have i got the right one?
<Xtrato> Could anyone here help me with a (hopefully) small problem im having with installing ubuntu :) ?
<Flare183> !ask | Xtrato
<ubotu> Xtrato: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ompaul> daugustine_, it is up to whatever leases your ip to you
<Tobias92> Dear ubuntu people, this is rather odd: Whether I use totem, vlc or mplayer, the video always shows as a pink screen that doesn't change, while my video drivers are installed correctly. What could cause this
<TeMagic> so, my bluetooth mouse is fixed and my fan is spinning slower... though I do not have direct control, I'm happy... I'll see if it's working after a reboot,
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, i think the script runs the binary for you
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, maybe if you run it by typing it will print some error msg...  open a terminal Applications->Accessories->Terminal  and  type  ./flock/flock     if you put the flock folder in home
<TeMagic> if not, I'll add i8k to /etc/modules
<TeMagic> thanks for the help
<TeMagic> much appriciated
<Flare183> Tobias92: compiz maybe
<ompaul> !codecs | Tobias92 (about 90% certain this is the problem)
<ubotu> Tobias92 (about 90% certain this is the problem): For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flare183> Tobias92: that is if you are using that
<danand> TeMagic - remember to ask about that force=1 option
<soundray> Tobias92: not sure, but try another output plugin with mplayer. Get a list with 'mplayer -vo help'
<shade052> blizzkid: you have to be root to install ANYTHING!!
<danand> TeMagic - No problem
<ompaul> !root | shade052
<ubotu> shade052: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usr13_> frawfraw2: modprobe sis190
<daugustine_> ompaul, in my router, Client Lease Time is set to 86400 s, would changing that help
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, it's only a fancy web browser anyway.. Firefox is fine but it's cool if you use social websites like YouTube, flickr, de.licio.us, facebook etc.. you add your accounts and have them integrated into the browser, plus the interface is much nicer
<chris710> how can i install widgets with compiz because it doesn't work with gdesklets?
<usr13_> frawfraw2: sudo modprobe sis190
<Tobias92> Flare183, they worked correctly before :(
<ompaul> !rootsudo | blizzkid
<ubotu> blizzkid: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<blizzkid> shade052, that's utter nonsense
<TeMagic> danand:  Yes, I will.... thank you! :æ9 bye bye
<usr13_> frawfraw2: lspci | grep  sis190
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: oh right. well there are instructions on the site, so im going to attempt to follow them
<usr13_> frawfraw2: lspci | grep  sis19
<sharperguy> ubotu, I know you're a bot but I really have to complain about that matrix reference
<blizzkid> ompaul, I can't use sudo on the shared hosting
<Flare183> Tobias92: then it could be your video card or maybe your videos's cards memory
<frawfraw2> usr13_: nothing at all happens
<usr13_> frawfraw2: locate sis19
<Tobias92> Flare183 and soundray, it works with opengl2 output, thanks :)
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, do you want to setup a shortcut for Songbird then you can do it for flock later if you get it running?
<Flare183> Tobias92: no problem
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$ locate sis19
<Xtrato> Basicly im having what seems to be a common problem with the ubuntu install. an error message appears when i select to start or install ubuntu that says "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" Ive looked for solutions and theres a command i need to input but im not sure where as i only have a few options that i can do from the disk.
<prakriti> fd0?
<chris710> who can help me? PLEASE
<prakriti> try disabling your floppy
<prakriti> in the bios
<frawfraw2> -/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/include/config/sis190.h
<Flare183> fdo = floppy drive
<frawfraw2> -/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/sis190.ko
<ompaul> blizzkid, I think the installing on shared hosting is more the issue than anything else
<Flare183> fd0 = floppy drive (correction)
<frawfraw2> usr13_: and thats it
<Flare183> brb
<Xtrato> I have disabled the floppy device from the BIOS allready and it still occours
<sharperguy> can anyone help me get my GLX extension back? I have nvidia-glx installed and running but nothing will work. I think this has been happening since I installed and removed KDE4
<usr13_> frawfraw2: sudo modprobe sis190
<blizzkid> ompaul, no, things like joomla or even mediawiki don't require root or sudo rights
<chemist`> j #compiz-fusion
<chris710> pleeeeeeeease help me!
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe sis190
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$
<ompaul> !ask | chris710
<frawfraw2> usr13_: so nothing happens
<ubotu> chris710: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<usr13_> frawfraw2: lspci | grep sis190
<tyrone> Hi everyone why can't I play videos with Totem while running compiz
<tyrone> ?
<Erik1> got video-hassles with etch2. question: is ubuntu good for web development (apache-localhost/php4-5,mysql,eclipse) ?
<Flare183> !patience | chris710
<usr13_> frawfraw2: ifconfig eth0
<ubotu> chris710: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<overclucker> desklets needs a lot more work before i will use them
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$ lspci | grep sis190
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$
<soundray> Erik1: at least as good as etch, I'd say
<Flare183> frawfraw2: that is enought of that
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$ ifconfig eth0
<frawfraw2> eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<frawfraw2> nibbles@nibbles-desktop:~$
<Flare183> !paste | frawfraw2
<ubotu> frawfraw2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Erik1> soundray: you experienced in this field, if I may ask ?
<usr13_> frawfraw2: sudo insmod sis190
<frawfraw2> Flare183: huh?
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, ok i have a theory about Flock if you are there?
<chris710> ubotu>i have already write the question...but i'll write it again...so can you help me to install desklets(or widgets) in compiz because it doesn't work?
<overclucker> chris710: is there a specific task you want widgets to accomplish?
<Flare183> chris710: ubotu is a bot
<tyrone> Hi everyone why can't I play videos with Totem while running compiz?
<Flare183> frawfraw2: use the pastebin
<chris710> i want to install my widgets,when i want to install them with gdesklets,it doesn't do nothing...
<turbocueca> Hello, can someone quickly take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4250695 and tell me a solution, Thanks.
<daugustine_> another question
<Flare183> !compiz | tyrone (ask in here first then in #ubuntu)
<Flare183> tyrone: in there*
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: bah, i thought i had sorted it there
<daugustine_> when I go to Places -> Connect to Server and enter my stuff correctly, it doesn't show up on the Desktop like it's supposed to
<soundray> Erik1: web development? Not very. But given that Ubuntu accesses pretty much the same software as etch, with a slight edge as regards timeliness, I'd predict that you'd fare well. See also factoids (private message)
<mg> hi, anyone using brasero to copy dvd's?
<daugustine_> but then if I login logut, it will be there
<sharperguy> can anyone help me get my GLX extension back? I have nvidia-glx installed and running but nothing will work. I think this has been happening since I installed and removed KDE4.
<soundray> !lamp > Erik1
 * Flare183 says slow bot
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: i used gedit to make a shortcut to it, and it displayed ok. you click it and it says "starting flock" in the taskbar but then nothing happens.
<ubotu> tyrone (ask in here first then in #ubuntu): Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tyrone> turbocueca, I think we have the same problem
 * Flare183 says finallly
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: it just closes. do i maybe need to dl something to make it work?
<soundray> !info eclipse > Erik1
<usr13_> frawfraw2:  You have an interesting problem and would like to troubleshoot further, but am out of time for now, I have to move to another computer and do other stuff for while.
<frawfraw2> well fuck that shit
<tyrone> turbocueca, are you running compiz?
 * overclucker pets slowbotu on the head
<Flare183> !language > frawfraw2
<JFactor> Can anyone help me with my S-Video problem?
<danand> !language > frawfraw2
<turbocueca> tyrone, I've been, but disabled it and the problem persists
<turbocueca> tyrone, I disabled.. well, called metacity --replace
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: well, im off for a shower now. thankyou for all your help so far
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, i think you were right about the script thing..  you might need to make it executable because it was zipped up...  try right-click on the small flock file and choose Properties, then on permissions tab tick the box that says Execute: allow executing file as program
<tyrone> turbocueca, have you installed the w32 codecs?
<turbocueca> yes
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: will do.
<turbocueca> tyrone, yes
<umair> hello everyone can anyone please be nice enough to help me out
<umair> :(
<serenityUK> SexyJames1337, for most other software just use add/remove programs .... cya later
<tyrone> turbocueca, and the gstreamer codecs?
<turbocueca> tyrone, I've been playing movies on ubuntu and this only occurrs sometimes
<ompaul> SeVeN, stop changing your nick thanks
<Flare183> !ask | umair
<ubotu> umair: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FIFI123> bonjour
<Flare183> !fr | FIFI123
<ubotu> FIFI123: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<overclucker> chris710: have you checked ubuntuforums for your problem?
<turbocueca> tyrone, If I restart X, I can play the videos without any problem
<Gigamo> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<turbocueca> tyrone, however right now that's not possible
<soundray> umair: you need to ask a question and repeat if necessary, giving it about 10 minutes
<chris710> overlucker>no
<turbocueca> tyrone, gstreamer is ready too
<tyrone> turbocueca, ok i am sorry i can not help you man ask someone else
<umair> ok dudes im behind a uni lan proxy and i use vista and the get connected to internet without any problem but when i move to ubuntu it always says proxy server refusing connection
<JFactor> Does anyone know how to get a TV out over s-video to composite line, on an old television, with Ubuntu Gutsy and a Nvidia 6150 graphics card?
<turbocueca> tyrone, ok
<turbocueca> Hello, can someone quickly take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4250695 and tell me a solution, Thanks.
<umair> although my proxy is the same in both firefox
<SexyJames1337> serenityUK: the box was already ticked unfortunately. see you in a bit
<turbocueca> tyrone, thanks anyway
<Xtrato> I have disabled the floppy drive (even though i dont have one) from the boot priority list in BIOS and im still getting the "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" Error.
<soundray> !tvout > JFactor, please read the private message from ubotu
<chris710> overlucker>i don't like forums...
<daugustine_> Okay, I'll do it in one line this time, my problem is that I go to Place -> Connect to Server, I put in my stuff to connect, but it won't show up on the desktop, I then logout and login, and then it will be on the desktop, any idea what the issue could be?
<JFactor> soundray: thanks I will check that out
<sharperguy> can anyone help me get my GLX extension back? I have nvidia-glx installed and running but glxgears for example says I have no GLX extension. I think this has been happening since I installed and removed KDE4.
<soundray> Xtrato: look through the BIOS setup again and see if you can disable it from the device list as well
<confrey> hi everybody
<iNeo> umair: I think you have to authenticate to the proxy
<MasterAslan> Hi,  If I run all the updates from the live cd system and install will it install with the updates already in place?
<umair> people plz help me out i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and im behind a proxy server so when i try to log on my internet firefox says proxy server refusing connection
<umair> it doesnt need authentication
<overclucker> chris710: well, i didn't say you had to post on them, but if you tried a broad search of gdesklets there, you might find an answer
<soundray> sharperguy: do a 'grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Is the last line "Driver "nvidia"'?
<umair> i have used it in win for about a year and im dead sure no authentication is needed
<unagi> if you restart X and u have a file open, is that file still open somewhere or is it lost
<sharperguy> soundray, yep
<iNeo> umair: Then why is it refusing connection?
<umair> im talking from my win installation right now i dont know why on ubuntu the proxy server refuses connection
<MasterAslan> umair: have you put the proxy settings in?  is it a transparent proxy?
<chris710> overlucker>i tried to search but i didn't find nothing....
<umair> i dont know another guy here uses it and he has the same problem
<umair> i have put in the proxy settings as i did for windows
<MrPink_> hey, how can I access the network via Bash?  So I can find computers in the built in Network manager, but would like to do it via console
<overclucker> chris710: personally, i found gdesklets mildly disapointing
<soundray> sharperguy: and is the nvidia kernel module loaded? (lsmod | grep nvidia)
<Dukan_Studying> hi
<iNeo> Is the Vista client part of a Windows AD domain?
<OshaMaHUe> hi
<turbocueca> tyrone, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4170071
<Flare183> !winidows > iNeo
<sharperguy> soundray, yeah I think that said it was
<Flare183> !windows > iNeo
<danand> umair - have you had a look at adding the proxy settings for your network manually in firefox??
<umair> i did that
<turbocueca> tyrone,wow
<soundray> sharperguy: does glxinfo indicate glx not working?
<umair> i added em manually it doesnt detect them automatically
<turbocueca> tyrone quite simple
<umair> neither does it in windows do that
<scotty> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<sharperguy> soundray, yep
<scotty> There's a windows room?
<scotty> On freenode?
<Flare183> scotty: yeap
<scotty> Huh.
<turbocueca> tyrone, If someone asks again tell him to press ctrl-alt-f1, then only alt-f7
<scotty> That is all.
<Cpudan80> scotty: Yes
<_elemental> Voice by subscription
<turbocueca> tyrone, it will not restart anything, just correct the problem
<Flare183> Cpudan80: what's up i didn't see u come in here
<Cpudan80> Hello Flare183
<MrPink_> hey, how can I access the network via Bash? So I can find computers in the built in Network manager, but would like to do it via console
<confrey> I'm crazy about gutsy
<tyrone> turbocueca, cool man :) thks
<iNeo> scotty: What if MS works and Ubuntu not?  where to ask the quest?
<confrey> I've installed it more and more
<ikonia> iNeo: wask the question
<umair> dudes please i need help help me out
<umair> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danand> scotty - umair was asking a question about ubuntu!
<soundray> sharperguy: do you want to put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on a pastebin for me to look at?
<ikonia> umair: ask the question then
<sharperguy> soundray, ok
<iNeo> umair: has a question regarding proxy that is working on MS and not with Ubuntu
<umair> look people i use vista and the proxy connects me to the internet but when i use ubuntu the proxy refuses the connection to firefox
<ikonia> umair: does the proxy require authentication ?
<umair> ??? what is this i wanna get rid of windows i added both the proxies in windows and ubuntu manually the same settings
<danand> umair - phew!! :)
<OshaMaHUe> i tried to install my ati video card via envy. but now gnome doesnt load. i havent got any errorr messages. i restored the xorg.conf file but it didnt made any difference. what can i do?
<iNeo> umair: It is authentication I am sure
<umair> no the proxy does not require authentication
<MasterAslan>  If I run all the updates from the live cd system and install will it install with the updates already in place sorry if thats a silly question
<umair> no ineo
<soundray> !envy | OshaMaHUe
<ubotu> OshaMaHUe: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<umair> it does not i live in this hostel from a year i know pretty sure
<ikonia> umair: are you certan as a lot of proxy's will authenticate without you knowthing through active directory
<SumoBob> what port does the proxy run on?
<iNeo> Is the MS client part of the AD?
<danand> umair - iNeo - my proxy at uni never required auth either
<ikonia> iNeo: yup, you where I am
<sharperguy> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54381/
<umair> i am very very very sure
<Xtrato> Soundray: I have checked the BIOS again and the only place i can see a floppy drive listed is in the boot priority menu. Theres no device list or anything of the sort from what i can see :s
<ikonia> danand: how is that relevant ?
<palomer> hey guys, I managed to install ubuntu on my system by installing the ati drivers, but ubuntu doesn't work properly. when it starts off, it tries to start the display server many times, without success. then it gives the error message "display server shut down 6 times in 90 seconds". if i type startx, it starts X but theres a floating box that says "input not supported". any suggestions?
<ikonia> umair: the first thing to do is telnet to the proxy port and see if you can actually get to it and what it's response is
<iNeo> Because Authentication can also be done by workstation account
<confrey> can anybody help me? I've installed gutsy on my toshiba laptop, but it doesn't work; after a long time, I have only a bray screen with X cursos
<umair> man this is biting my head off i have seen these kind of forums on google but no good enough answer
<OshaMaHUe> soundray: it is too late for this i guess :) can i save the system or do i need to reinstall
<SumoBob> is the proxy transparent or does it require manual config?
<ikonia> umair: telnet to the port on the proxy and see how it responds ?
<umair> it requires manual config
<iNeo> One other option is, that there is an acces list that uses the MAC address of you ethernet address
<umair> 10.2.10.17 8080
<umair> no
<ikonia> umair: what happens when you telnet to it ?
<SumoBob> try 10.2.10.17:8080 with the colon
<soundray> sharperguy: that looks fine to me. Sorry I can't help... Ask the channel again, leave about 10min between repetitions please
<umair> ofcourse i tried that
<umair> :P
<ikonia> umair: what happens when you telnet to it ?
<MasterAslan> confrey: have you installed from a live cd?
<umair> man i heard its only problem with gutsy
<umair> ikonia
<umair> man i did not telnet im on the shit vista
<bobgill> I'm about to tar my /home/user dir for backup... is this right: tar xjcf /home/user home.tgz   ???
<Xcell> Xcell: ok! im just started (MV2-MX SE) asus mobo, with via graphics, when in (sys settings) which do i pick?
<Xcell> Xcell: to get out of vessa
<umair> :( ill have to boot all the way to gutsy
<confrey> MasterAslan, no, by alternate cd
<umair> and come back
<umair> :(
<ikonia> umair: 1.) don't use that sort of language, its the best way to get kicked 2.) vista has a telnet client
<SumoBob> are you running a firewall on your workstation?
<sharperguy> soundray, I think some x-related packages updated themselves when I installed KDE4 from the repo. Is there a way of downgrading the packages installed from a repo?
<umair> ikonia
<danand> bobgill tar -xjcf /home/user home.tar.bz2
<umair> hmm so should i try telnetting through vista
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master compared with 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<ikonia> umair: do what you want, I don't like your approach or language
<bobgill> danand: bz2 is better compression right ???
<soundray> OshaMaHUe: you can try to undo the damage that envy has obviously done, but it'll be difficult to get help here. (I'd help if I knew what it was that envy does, but I don't, sorry).
<danand> bobgill - yes, i think so
<iNeo> ikonia: I agree
<soundray> sharperguy: downgrading is next to impossible, sorry
<sharperguy> ...
<MasterAslan> confrey: try booting with the nolapic noapic parameters or apic=off and see if that works
<bobgill> ok thanks
<danand> ikonia , iNeo, umair - chill out!
<umair> lol very funny hahahaha u dont know nothing anyways i guess linux is bullshit
<umair> bye
<mrmonday> what app would anyone recommend for converting mp3 files to .ogg?
<ikonia> danand: I am very relexed.
<OshaMaHUe> soundray thanks
<umair> and ikonia u are gay
<ikonia> !opts | umair constant bad language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<umair> :p
<umair> lol
<Cpudan80> umm I messed my path variable up
<ikonia> !ops | umair constant bad language
<ubotu> umair constant bad language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Cpudan80> How can I reset it?
<danand> ikonia - maybe you were right!
<frojnd> Does UTP kable rolled into circles effect in anyway file transfeer ? magnetic fiels or smth ?
<danand> ikonia - no need for that
<soundray> sharperguy: do have a look at these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia -- they are for older ubuntu versions, but you may find the decisive discrepancy between your config and the config that works.
<MrPink_> hey, how can I access the network via Bash? So I can find computers in the built in Network manager, but would like to do it via console
<ikonia> danand: no need for what ?
<sanozuke> hello from portugal
<soundray> frojnd: no
<sharperguy> soundray, ok thanks
<confrey> MasterAslan, are nolapic and noapic and apic=off the same things?
<Xcell> Xcell: ok! im just started (MV2-MX SE) asus mobo, with via graphics, when in (sys settings) which do i pick?
<Xcell> Xcell: to get out of vessa
<danand> ikonia - umairs language and bad attitude!
<Xtrato> Soundray: I have checked the BIOS again and the only place i can see a floppy drive listed is in the boot priority menu. Theres no device list or anything of the sort from what i can see :s
<ikonia> danand: ahh, I thought you where implying no need for my response. Yes I agree
<danand> ikonia - glad to get that cleared up - it was nearly all out war on the Ubuntu channel :)
<soundray> Xtrato: there is normally an option for disabling the floppy controller under Integrated Peripherals or similar
<Cpudan80> anyone have any idea?
<Cpudan80> I screwed up the path variable - cant run any terminal commands
<soundray> Xtrato: if it's not there, I don't know what to suggest -- definitely a weird problem
<nickrud> Cpudan80: how do you mean, messed up the path?
<Cpudan80> nickrud: I was trying to add something to it -- but it went wrong
<soundray> Cpudan80: to fix it in the current shell, do 'export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin'
<nickrud> Cpudan80: where did you add it? Revert the change there
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master compared with 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<soundray> Cpudan80: then follow nickrud's advice
<Cpudan80> nickrud:  export PATH=$(PATH):/usr/share/androidSDK/tools/ is what I tried to do
<Cpudan80> nickrud: it was right on the command line
<nickrud> Cpudan80: you can either close that terminal and open another, or follow soundray's advice
<luciano_> \join #initd
<soundray> Cpudan80: the $(PATH) syntax is wrong for bash. Use $PATH or ${PATH}
<MasterAslan> confrey: no they are not.  I don't understand them all to be honest but I know they disable different things
<MasterAslan> lapic and apic are parts of the whole apci I believe
<Cpudan80> soundray: hrmmm
<Cpudan80> soundray: google's dock is wrong then
<olli> So, any info on the flashplugin-nonfree?
<MrPink_> hey, how can I access the network via Bash? So I can find computers in the built in Network manager, but would like to do it via console
<Leechzilla> Need help writing an alias. I need an alias that'll let me do "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o fileout.avi file1.avi file2.avi" by typing "mergevid file1.avi file2.avi fileout.avi"
<Conker> anyone have a vmware esx 3.02 lic file that they might want to let me have?
<soundray> Cpudan80: it's an easy thing to get wrong. $(command) does the same as backticks, ie. `command`
<MasterAslan> confrey: I think there is a forum thread specifically for laptops on the forums have a browse
<iNeo> MrPink_: try a portscan
<iNeo> MrPink_: with for example nmap
<danand> Leechzilla - try alias mergevid="mencoder ..." or add to /home/user/.bash_aliases
<nickrud> Leechzilla: if you would do mergevid fileout file1 file2  alias mergevid='mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -o'
<confrey> MasterAslan, ok, I'll see there
<Leechzilla> nickrud, can't I change the order somehow, and be able to do mergevid file1 file2 fileout?
<Cpudan80> soundray: So - if I want to add this thing to my path permanently -- I would add it to my bashrc file right?
<MrPink_> iNeo I find the PCs in the Network Manager Ubunto offers... but how can I connect to them via console ?
<DamagePlan> Hi, whats the default application font for gnome?
<sanozuke> update 5.10 how to please
<Sergo21> hello, how to install the kubuntu desktop?
<soundray> Cpudan80: yes -- $HOME/.bashrc for a single user, /etc/profile to do it system wide, or /etc/environment
<sanozuke> it doesn't have to be paied
<MasterAslan> Sergo21: do you already have ubuntu installed?  if so sudo apt-get kubuntu-dekstop
<__mikem> Sergo21, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> Leechzilla: you could write a bash function, then you could use variables
<Sergo21> MasterAslan,yes
<Cpudan80> soundray: and the ()s should be {}s ?
<soundray> Cpudan80: yes
<MasterAslan> sorry forgot the install so what __mikem said
<Cpudan80> soundray: I got it right off of google's install docs --- I wonder why they have it wrong
<soundray> Cpudan80: I'm sure they'll appreciate if you report the problem back to them
<carwe> where is the config-file for power management in ubuntu?
<DamagePlan> Please can I hae help, Whats the default application font in gnome, When you first install ubuntu?
<DamagePlan> thanks
<nickrud> DamagePlan: sans
<soundray> nickrud: that's an alias for Bitstream Vera Sans, isn't it?
<Sergo21> DamagePlan , and for Fixed width font is monospace
<DamagePlan> Thankyou sergo and nickrud
<nickrud> soundray: usually but it can be change based on installed fonts
<paladin_> I have radeon 9600.. I tried to install flgrx but I failed. I tried to uninstall everything I did and revert back. However when I move the windows or scroll up-down, the movement is VERY slow and shakey
<Leechzilla> nickrud: You mean a bash script?
<Gigamo> How would I go about temporarily adding some Hardy repositories to install packages that are new in hardy (and not in gutsy's repo's) and remove them after I installed what I need?
<erawfish> paladin_: use "radeon" drivers then
<ubuntu> gjj
<erawfish> Gigamo: won't work
<Cpudan80> soundray: is there a way to reprocess my .bashrc thing now that I have the export line in there (without logging out)
<soundray> Gigamo: don't. Chances are you'll wreck your system with a partial upgrade
<erawfish> Gigamo: only way is to do a (manual) backport
<Gigamo> yeah
<Dukan_Studying> don t buster
<jbalcaen> anyone know how to install netwrok manager without an internet connection
<Gigamo> I just need to know how I best do a manual backport :)
<proprietarysucks> do it! don't listen to these wimps!
<Gigamo> I'm running hardy's kernel and hardy's gcc++ already
<Gigamo> so far without issues
<soundray> Cpudan80: yes -- run . ~/.bashrc (dot space file to source a file)
<soundray> Cpudan80: do a 'echo $PATH' afterwards to make sure it looks right
<mohbana_> hi everyone, when i do  'sudo apt-get install java-common sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin  sun-java6-jdk' it replies with 'E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate' all the rest of the things installed fine.  I am using the main, universe, restricted and multiverse repos.
<Cpudan80> soundray: oh duh, its just a shell script
<erUSUL> mohbana_: in 54 bits there is no plugin
<noodlesgc> jbalcaen if you have a computer with internet go to packages.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> mohbana_: 64
<soundray> Cpudan80: not quite. It doesn't have a shebang
<paladin_> erawfish: should I use radeon, ati or fglrx?
<mohbana_> erUSUL, what do i have to do?
<soundray> !flash64 | mohbana_
<ubotu> mohbana_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Cpudan80> soundray: hrm.... I dont see the new stuff I added in path
<mohbana_> soundray and erUSUL are these 32bit plugins for the java 1.6?
<Phuzion> what do I have to install to play games on shockwave.com?
<sdc> 64 bits sucks
<Phuzion> through firefox
<Cpudan80> soundray: I added --- export PATH=$PATH:/usr/share/androidSDK/tools --- near the end
<Phuzion> !shockwavwe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shockwavwe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !shockwave
<Pici> Phuzion: Adobe has not released a Shockwave for linux.
<h6mi1007> hello, i'm new to ubuntu, can someone just like connect to my pc and install everything for me? :D
<MasterAslan> Phuzion: shockwave is not supported.  The only way I know to work around is to install a windows firefox with WINE
<Znuff> h6mi1007, sure. Do you keep your credit card numbers on your PC?
<Phuzion> Hmm, I'll just go upstairs and use my windows PC then, haha ,ok, thanks guys
<soundray> Cpudan80: see if it works when you open a new login shell
<h6mi1007> yeah, but they are all maxed out :/
<erUSUL> mohbana_: yes in 32 bits the plugin works
<noodlesgc> h6mi1007 just go to Applications->Add/Remove
<Cpudan80> soundray: ahh ok - works now -- thanks
<h6mi1007> just found that, thanx
<genii> Phuzion: There is no Shockwave for Linux yet. If you feel strongly enough on the subject sign the online petition to create one. The petition is at http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<soundray> mohbana_: yes
<mohbana_> erUSUL, i dont quiet get this i am on a 64bit system this is about how to install 32bit firefox
<h6mi1007> and i just found irc :D
<soundray> mohbana_: if you want to stick with 64bit firefox, use nspluginwrapper
<JFactor> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<erUSUL> mohbana_: well if you really need the java plugin for firefox the *only* way to do it on 64bit is using a 32bit firefox + java
<JFactor> well that ended in horror
<noodlesgc> JFactor what gfx card?
<soundray> erUSUL: I enabled the 32bit Java plugin in 64bit firefox with nspluginwrapper. Is that not recommended?
<mohbana_> erUSUL, shall i just install the 1.5 java then?
<syntaxerror55> soundray: Obviously not.
<soundray> mohbana_: that's not a solution
<h6mi1007> like i said i just came from windows and was wondering if anyone knows if i can plug my slave hd in and access music like in win or do i need to know some magic?
<sunseeker888> hi chaps, new to ubuntu. i need some help
<soundray> syntaxerror55: care to elaborate?
<sunseeker888> if there an ip blocker soft arounf
<pike_> h6mi1007: usb drive or internal?
<h6mi1007> internal
<zac> hey guys, I think there is a package conflict in the repos: libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.0.1-1ubuntu3) but 7.0.1-1ubuntu4~tv is to be installed
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 denyhosts might be what you need
<mohbana_> anyhow how am i going to get past this?
<syntaxerror55> soundray: it's a hack, it is using two architectures. While I would recommend it, the Ubuntu team probably would not.
<Scunizi> How do I ls a directory to get a list of hidden subdirectories? tried ls /. & ls ./
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: ls -a
<noodlesgc> Scunizi ls -a
<Scunizi> thanks!
<noodlesgc> darn beat me
<mohbana_> lol
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: or my preference ls -A
<zac> how can i force libglu1-mesa-7.0.1-1ubuntu3 to be installed instead of 7.0.1-1ubuntu4~tv?
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, :)
<erUSUL> soundray: i didn't know that was possible (i use it only with flash)
<tkxue> what's the easiest way to type chinese in ubuntu?
<pike_> h6mi1007: id expect it to detect it but if not 1) open a terminal 2) sudo fdisk -l to see attached drives  3) mkdir /media/music;gksu gedit /etc/fstab  and add the line for that drive like /dev/hdb1    /media/music   defaults  0 0   <-- or something it will probably set it up for you though what file system is the slave?
<nickrud> Leechzilla: not a bash script, a function you can add to the ~/.bashrc and invoke on the command line.  the package abs-guide has docs, install it an look at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: ls -A lists all hidden directories except . and ..
<sunseeker888> nood lesgc denyhost, i will check up, any link by anychance
<tkxue> I need to write a document in chinese ... on ubuntu -- what is the tool I should use? (I don't see anything particularly useful from apt-cache search chinese)
<oliver3> tkxue: you're using a Chinese keyboard right?
<Leechzilla> nickrud: I got it working already, thanks! never done this before :D
<tkxue> oliver3: no, I'm using a english keyboard
<erUSUL> mohbana_: no java version has a 64 bit plugin for firefox. Do as soundray suggested and use nspluginwrapper to install the plugin on 64 bit firefox
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 you can just sudo apt-get install denyhosts
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, nice.. something new to learn every day..
<nickrud> Leechzilla: good, I was a way for a couple minutes
<oliver3> tkxue: then I suggest you get a Chinese one.
<tkxue> oliver3: I want something where I type in pin yin + tone, and it gives me a list of chars to use
<h6mi1007> pike ntfs
<tkxue> oliver3: what's a chinese keyboard?
<JFactor> noodlesgc: Nvidia 6150
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: :D
<pike_> !ntfs3g | h6mi1007 automount script here
<ubotu> h6mi1007 automount script here: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oliver3> tkxue: a keyboard with Chinese characters.
<noodlesgc> JFactor ok nvm, I just got mine working with Intel
<adub> does anyone know where to get linux / ubuntu myspace layouts
<Leechzilla> nickrud: I saved it as a script and added to .bashrc.. Not sure if it was the right way of doing it, but it works
<h6mi1007> cool thx
<pike_> tkxue: or a pad to write with if you find a solution you like /msg it to me if you dont care
<JFactor> noodlesgc: Ok Tahnks anyway
<tass1412> cedega sound doesn't even work with aoss... any ideas?
<JFactor> Could anyone else help me configure the SVideo TVOut on the Nvidia 6150
<nickrud> Leechzilla: a good place to keep your own scripts is in ~/bin , add     if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then   PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"   to your .bashrc
<sunseeker888> nood got it? how do i uncompil it, sorry i am very new to linux
<Scunizi> Prime example! Using the command line to copy 1000+ fonts from ~/.fonts to ~/font_holder_file takes 3 seconds. Trying to do it with Nautilus.... well after 80% cpu and the window grayed while thinking.. it never finished.
<Leechzilla> nickrud: I have it in ~/Scripts, and then made an alias to run that script.. thought it was simpler
<nickrud> Leechzilla: more than one way to skin a cat
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: that would apply to any window manager/file manager. Especially Windows Explorer
<Leechzilla> :)
<erUSUL> soundray: maybe you should add your procedure (using nspluginwrapper with java) in the wikipage?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 after you install it just type denyhosts in a terminal
<pine> even better, put home made scripts in /usr/local/bin. so all users in system can use them
<rctmcl> theres only one way to put it in the microwave over though
<pine> nickrud
<syntaxerror55> I put my scripts in /bin
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, how very true.. just shows to go you, command line can be friendly and fast. :D
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: indeed :D
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 you could also look at firestarter
 * nickrud is possessive of his scripts (plus he runs a single user machine, even keeps /var/www as /home/www
<nomopofomo> I just installed the most recent version of the NVIDIA drivers for Ubuntu, version 169.09 and now I can't get any 3D acceleration. Does anyone have any idea why that might be?
<zac> hey I'm getting this error when I try to apt-get install libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 7.0.1-1ubuntu3) but 7.0.1-1ubuntu4~tv is to be installed
<sunseeker888> firestarter is firewall isn't it not an ip blocker
<sunseeker888> [Errno 17] File exists: '/var/run/denyhosts.pid'
<syntaxerror55> well, actually I make a symbolically link to /bin
<carwe> when entering "sudo apt-get install wine" i get this: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul  1 22:29:23 2008".. whats wrong?
<syntaxerror55> but all the same :D
<pike_> carwe: what does 'date' say
<h6mi1007> how do i unpackage a file like flash player?
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, I just found out that with 100+ fonts registered in the system, Inkscape takes 45 seconds to load.  After removal of said fonts, 7 seconds.
<Scunizi> *1000+ fonts
<sunseeker888> I have installe lockit as firewall
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 are you trying to block inbound traffic of outbound?
<pike_> h6mi1007: doubleclick or tar xfvz file.tar.gz  if its a tar.gz
<pine> carwe, do a ntpdate  some_ntp_server to correct your time
<carwe> Fri Feb  1 22:57:57 CET 2008
<h6mi1007> tar yeah
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 I have like 15 firewalls
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: why in the world would you have over one thousand fonts anyway
<nickrud> Scunizi: why would you need 1000 fonts, anyway? Most fonts are simply crap
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: and to back up my claim, I develop fonts
<confrey> hi everybody
 * nickrud thinks syntaxerror55's fonts must be beautiful
<sunseeker888> well, I am trying my ip, using a different agteway to access a financial bb, I have platinun ip blocker on on windows. looking a native linux one
<syntaxerror55> nickrud: would you like to try one? :D
<sunseeker888> to""hide"
<syntaxerror55> nickrud: they're CC
<nickrud> syntaxerror55: sure, I'm always looking for good fonts, creative commons? good
<Scunizi> nickrud, syntaxerror55 I've just been looking for some variety and fun fonts.  Managed to find a couple of files and loaded them up to look at.  You're right most are horrible but there are some keepers.
<Factory|TyraeL^> seek team 1.3 pv me :)
<nickrud> brb
<Scunizi> nickrud, syntaxerror55 I use them for advertising in newspapers, flyers etc..  needed something that would be unusual, grabbing and legible.
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: still, thousands of fonts. that's rediculous. my low-RAM computer (as I like to put it, 'fragile') wouldn't like it
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 is this what you want? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-block-an-ip-on-my-linux-server/
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, that's why I removed them to a different directory and reset the cache.. so things would work better..
<kapace> ok, im following the guide at wiki:RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, and it's telling me to do setup (hd0)
<paladin_> I have radeon 9600... what driver should I use? ati, radeon or fglrx?
<kapace> but grub fails cause it can't find grub stage 1 on /boot/grub
<kapace> when i installed that ubuntu install, i didn't install the bootloader
<dame> what i need to mount after i chroot into ubuntu?
<usr13_> adub: pidgin
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: Ahh. True story: when I was a little kid, about 8, I used to go on myfonts.com all day long and look at them. Never bought one. ;D
<erUSUL> paladin_: ati and radeon are the same driver (open source) fglrx is not open source
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, since you develop fonts, maybe you can tell me of a decent font viewer.  Currently I use Opticon.
<h6mi1007> so tar is like a rar file huh
<usr13_> h6mi1007: no, tar is archive, not compressed.
<erUSUL> paladin_: i think radeon will give you the less headaches
<confrey> help me please, gutsy doesn't boot; before gdm starting, I have a blank screen only; I can't active any tty console, neither reboot by ctrl-alt-del
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: Font viewer? I honestly don't use one. I use the built in one in fontforge (Edit>Display), and when it's time to test it out I just use AbiWord.
<h6mi1007> ok cool, where is a good place to extract the flash installer?
<noodlesgc> confrey: try ctr+alt+f1
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: I'll have to look into Opticon, but if I was constantly exporting from Fontforge it would defeat the purpose
<confrey> noodlesgc, not work
<sunseeker888> nood, not exactly, LOL, I am trying to hide my IP, that link is to block IP from spammers or ban people. I am looking for soft to route my ip to a different gateway
<confrey> I have the same thing in recovery mode
<mohbana_> soundray, the way you suggested of installing the 32bit of java on 64bit is not on the page
<confrey> I tried apic=off too
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, ah ok.  Opticon is java based and fairly decent.  Pick a directory and it will display the font names on one side and "sample text" on the other.
<sunseeker888> if i used wine? can i used my windows hide IP, will that work
<jack-desktop> where can i learn everything about bash?
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, I've only tried it on ttf files.
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 its worth a shot
<Znuff> jack-desktop, you probably want a scripting how-to?
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: hi there syntax
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: okay. I've never needed anything like that. But I'm quite sure you do as you have thousands of fonts ;D
<sunseeker888> cheers mate
<jack-desktop> Znuff, yes
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: Hello :D
<ompaul> jack-desktop, man bash   --- and look for bash howto and go to tldp.org they should give you more than you need
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: how are you? :)
<Znuff> jack-desktop, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: good. you? How's your fresh install going?
<ompaul> !#ubuntu | SexyJames1337
<ubotu> SexyJames1337: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<noodlesgc> confrey boot into recovery mode
<noodlesgc> confrey then type gdm
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: pretty good so far, just tinkering about and trying to work things out
<h6mi1007> anyone know any good newbies unbuntu guides?
<syntaxerror55> ompaul: he was here yesterday and wanted to install ubuntu on his/his brother's computer
<ompaul> syntaxerror55, ack
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, yep.. well not "multiple" thousands... just a little over a thousand.  The font viewer makes it easier to find what I'm looking for since a program like Inkscape has issues cacheing that many and allowing you to easilly pick one.
<ompaul> syntaxerror55, going to explain how bad I am ;-)
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: had a problem with trying to install and use the web browser flock though, dunno if you might be able to help
<syntaxerror55> ompaul: ;D it's fine. I would have done the same
<confrey> noodlesgc, recovery mode work as normal mode
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: Flock? I haven't used that since FF1.0; why would you want it?
<noodlesgc> confrey ?? recovery mode will should give you a command line
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: or at least haven't since a very early version of Flock
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: it was in a tarq.gz or whatever theyre called, i extracted it to the home folder and used gedit to make a shortcut to the flock file, it trys to load but fails
<adub> does anyone know where to get linux / ubuntu myspace layouts
<confrey> noodlesgc, I try again
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: I think flock is in the repos
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: someone recommended it for youtube and stuff, my firefox isnt working very well with flash at all
<syntaxerror55> !info flock | SexyJames1337
<ubotu> sexyjames1337: Package flock does not exist in gutsy
<confrey> wait a few minute
<noodlesgc> confrey you press esc when grub is loading
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: That's a known issue. It's easily fixed.
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: i heard the flash installer is broke at the moment or something
<syntaxerror55> !flashissues | SexyJames1337
<ubotu> SexyJames1337: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<DamagePlan> I need help please. Whenever I log out my computer crashes. Please can you help me. Thanks
<sunseeker888> guys, I have installed skype, but there were no facilities to check my accout, or send sms, is that correct? ubuntu 64 bits
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: hold on, I think they changed the factoid. there used to be a working package here.
<syntaxerror55> !flash | SexyJames1337
<ubotu> SexyJames1337: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: youtube it kinda works with but the controls dont work too good and the video is choppy, a lot of others dont work at all. i think its using one of the 3rd party flash plugins
<h6mi1007> damn, no old flash players will work?
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: they changed the factoid, I'll look up the fix package. hold on
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: ok, ty
<DamagePlan> Whenever I log out my computer crashes. Please can you help me. Thanks
<syntaxerror55> SexyJames1337: the video is choppy because Gutsy is packaged with Gnash, which doesn't work well with *tube
<orbisvicis> can someone who is logged on locally tell me the output of $DISPLAY   ?
<SexyJames1337> syntaxerror55: yeh.
<orbisvicis> *someone logged on to the default X session
<noodlesgc> DamagePlan how exactly does it crash? what do you see?
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc I see just my desktop piccture at thats all
<erUSUL> !info flashplugin-nonfree | syntaxerror55
<ubotu> syntaxerror55: flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<DamagePlan> <noodlesgc> I see just my desktop piccture at thats all
<SexyJames1337> btw what irc do you guys use on ubuntu? at the moment in on my vista machine and i use the chatzilla firefox plugin, would that work with ubuntu too?
<dr1> anyone in here ever tried to play fallout games or baldur's gate / planescape torment games on linux/ubuntu?
<syntaxerror55> erUSUL: Adobe flash install is broken
<mohbana_> soundray, the way you suggested of installing the 32bit of java on 64bit is not on the page
<erUSUL> SexyJames1337: yes chatzilla works where firefox/mozilla works
<noodlesgc> SexyJames1337 pidgin and xchat-gnome are good
<SexyJames1337> erUSUL: ok thanks, i'll go install it
<SexyJames1337> noodlesgc: pidgin can do irc too? :S
<erUSUL> syntaxerror55: yes a fixed packages is in proposed on its way to updates but " Gutsy is packaged with Gnash," is missleading
<noodlesgc> Damageplan, do you see desktop after you click logout or when you try to login?
<erUSUL> syntaxerror55: imho
<sunseeker888> nood do you know anything about skype by any chance?
<orbisvicis> no one on #ubuntu logs on to the default local X server?
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 nope never used it before
<syntaxerror55> erUSUL: by default
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc When I click log out or restard the x server I am just left with my desktop picture. My gui dissapears
<sunseeker888> no prob cheers
<syntaxerror55> Alright, who changed the factoid. :| The old one would have fixed this right away.
<noodlesgc> DamagePlan thats odd. After you click logout try pressing ctrl+alt+f8
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc What will that do?
<noodlesgc> DamagePlan see if you see any text that seems out of place
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: hi there. this is SexyJames :)
<DamagePlan> ok
<RazzoRz> hey folks!..
<erUSUL> syntaxerror55: well the first time i browsed to youtube i was asked to install a flash plugin i was able to choose which i wanted instaled so there was no deault (even more gnash was marked as experimental)
<noodlesgc> DamagePlan it should show you some logging stuff
<zachalink> Package emerald-themes is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zachalink> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zachalink> is only available from another source
<RazzoRz> trying to set up vnc, if anyone knows anything about this.. let me know i will ask my question from there!
<zachalink> what else can I type to get emerald themes?
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc Ill be a while because I cant do anything so I have to switch mmy computer of by the wall
<noodlesgc> zachalink its in a different repository
<syntaxerror55> erUSUL: Okay, I thought Gnash came on the Gutsy live CD. Misinformation, as I have Dapper. KKSlider1337: Hi. I can't find the package I used, so I'm checking to see if I can DCC mine to you
<zachalink> can you show me to that repository then?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: cool. not sure what dcc means but nevermind :P
<zachalink> telling would be good too. =)
<goobsoft> Where can I get help with launchpad's ppa?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: gah, I must have deleted it. ;; I think the Flash plugin will be fixed soon. Using flock won't fix it, however.
<KKSlider1337> i have to say im quite impressed with ubuntu. seems to run general programs faster than my vista machine, and thats like twice as powerful as this one
<noodlesgc> zachalink deb http://kwatrow.nl/repo Gutsy compiz-fusion-git
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: ah right, nevermind then
<zachalink> thank you
<DuClare> Does *buntu run samba by default?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: thanks anyway
<goobsoft> DuClare: no
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: I'll keep looking. I'm sure it's somewhere. I can also check /var/cache/apt where my deb packages are.
<RazzoRz> KKSlider1337: you know what that is right!!
<tc_> hi, has someone successfully used "mplayer -endpos"? i cant get it to work with mp3 stream
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: he'll just have to do without youtube etc. for now
<noodlesgc> zachalink get the gpg key too http://kwatrow.nl/repo/
<zachalink> k, thanks
<hellues> hey
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: I think it's in here.
<RazzoRz> One word... Windblows <<
<hellues> how can i set root privileges on ubuntu 7.10
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: are there any other programs you'd recommend at all? i installed songbird, seems quite good
<Gnine> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zachalink> is there any specific place in sources.list that I add the code, or do I just do it anywhere?
<RazzoRz> Hellues: sudo
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc JUst tried it then and nothnig happened, I cant do anything at all
<taz> hi guys .. im look for wobbly .. where i can find it ?
<Gnine> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<taz> please help me
<hellues> no no
<hellues> Rabiddog,
<hellues> sorry
<m0dY> if i have lv02 which is an empty partition and lv03 which already have some files, can i merge both of them to be one logical volume?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: depends on your brothers likes/needs
<agresor> how to see CPU tempature on linux ? :)
<hellues> i wonna use root
<noodlesgc> zachlink anywhere
<hellues> root
<agresor> hellues, do, sudo passwd root
<hellues> i can enter system with root
<rsk> agresor: lm_sensors
<hellues> root username
<noodlesgc> DamagePlan what gfx card fo you have?
<hellues> ha ok
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: aye, i suppose. as long as he can play music and videos, and when i get video sites working, he'll be happy
<hellues> thanls
<RazzoRz> agresor: depends if your m/o has that option!
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc radeon
<agresor> rsk,  lm_sensors ? what app or what command ?
<rsk> agresor: that's an app
<Sciri> agresor: Install the lm_sensors package, then use the sensors command.
<rsk> agresor: and it will most likely pickup every sensors on the motherboard cpufan temperature speeds etc
<erUSUL> !sensors | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Gnine> being logged in as root is not recommended
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: found it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 :D
<zachalink> alright, I did that, so now I can do sudo apt-get install emerald-themes?
<KKSlider1337> are there any instant messengers more like msn than pidgin? i presume you cant run msn. i mean able to use all the features of msn like custom emoticons, webcam, etc
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: thankyou sir
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: yes, there are. I recommend kmess
<DamagePlan> KKSlider1337 I recommend aMsn
<noodlesgc> zachalink sudo apt-get update first
<erUSUL> KKSlider1337: amsn?
<zachalink> alright
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: retract that I didn't see the stuff about webcam. Yes, amsn
<kapace> when i run grub-install, it says "could not find device for boot, or not a block device"
<RazzoRz> Does anyone know vnc?
<syntaxerror55> !anyone | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<noodlesgc> DamagePlan Ive never had or heard of this problem before, this could helphttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254167
<RazzoRz> trying to set up vnc, if anyone knows anything about this.. let me know i will ask my question from there!
<DamagePlan> noodlesgc ok thanks for your help
<Kloss> can someone help me. my cd/dvd burner is not working under ubuntu.
<Gnine> !vnc | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<syntaxerror55> RazzoRz: No. Please say your question in the channel, and if someone knows they will reply.
<yotux> Grub died on me with error 17
<noodlesgc> Kloss what program are you using?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: hmm i think you need to be logged in to get it. i'd better make an account
<yotux> I tried re-installing it and it still doesn't work any ideas
<FurryNemesis> yotux: install failed, try reinstalling
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: okay. :D
<Kloss> k3b. but it is notworking with any program
<FurryNemesis> yotux: check your install cd for errors
<tom2002> when i try to use gcc ... i get an error message saying it can't find "cc1plus"
<Kloss> <--noodlesgc:
<tom2002> what should i do ??
<yotux> the things is that I was running my system prior to a switch back to gdm
<yotux> I installed kubuntu on the side
<syntaxerror55> tom2002: that's probably not gcc's fault, it may be the program you are compiling.
<noodlesgc> Kloss are you trying to burn something? what error message do you get?
<Kloss> noodlesgc: see here: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/149052/?highlight=
<zachalink> And on another subject, how do I enable taskbar transparency?
<sheen> hello there
<yotux> kdm was default and last night I decided I wanted more gnome so I switched to gdm
<tom2002> k .. i'll double check that
<yotux> Is there a way to create a how new grub conf?
<Kloss> noodlesgc: click the link to the pastebin there.
<Kloss> noodlesgc: there you can find the error message.
<BodOmLaW> anyone here a dmraid expert?
<vinolencia> howdy all; i'm having issue playing a burnt DVD disk in VLC; it only plays the first 30 minutes or so of the first title, then immediately quits.  Anyone have suggstions?
<sheen> I have a good hardware and all my games are slow (15/30 Fps) some of them should go to100 fps and more. I have a 8800 GTS nvidia, drivres 169.09, do you have any tips for me please ?
<noodlesgc> Kloss yes i see. I have gotten that message before when I used faulty blank discs
<PaulyPsychotic> Hi I've been using Gnome Ubuntu Feisty Fawn since August. I absolutely love it. Is there a web site on how to create .deb programs how to code compile etc? I'm really interested on learning this for fun... any ideas?
<Kloss> noodlesgc: really? so what to do?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: did the pkg work?
<RazzoRz> after installin kate it askes me start the script. "Then you have to create the startup script and place it under" ~/.kde/Autostart/x11vnc"    then to paste the following lines into the file:  #! /bin/sh
<zachalink> Also, on a more important note, how do I use emerald themes? I got in the theme manager, but there's no option to use a specific theme... =(
<RazzoRz> x11vnc -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd -bg -forever -noxdamage &"   Then it says that it cant save that!!
<rinaldi_> vinolencia: have you tried playing in anything else? eg totem?
<BodOmLaW> anyone here a dmraid expert?
<BodOmLaW> i need a walk through
<erUSUL> !repeat | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noodlesgc> Kloss well, i usually use gnomebaker and i dont have problems
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vinolencia> yeah, i've tried it in xine, kaffeine, etc.  vlc is the only thing that can get the DVD open to play even the first 30 inutes, yeah
<syntaxerror55> !pastebin | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BodOmLaW> thanks
<Kloss> noodlesgc: has it something to do with the program or with the raw discs?
<yotux> in grub to hda come before sda?
<erUSUL> BodOmLaW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto deals with dmraid
<PKdoR> is there a way o minimize thunderbird to the notification area?
<RazzoRz> ok fine  go here you will see what i am talking about  (ROBOT)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196572
<jimat> !display
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> yotux: grub respects bios order so it depends on Bios settings not ubuntu's
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: do i need to remove gnash beforehand or doesnt it matter
<syntaxerror55> yotux: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#17
<Gibb> How do I get a list of tasks running, and how do I kill a specific app? I have pstools on my windows machines, whats the equivilent in ubuntu?
<BodOmLaW> the thing about those guides is that they already have windows installed
<danand> yotux - hda is a PATA or ATA disk, sda is a SATA disk
<lecter> hello
<yotux> thanks I am just trying to figure out the grub 17 error
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: as I've never used Gnash, I'm not sure. Install the flashplugin in the package, see if it works, and if it doesn't, remove gnash
<PaulyPsychotic> what language are most ubuntu based programs based off of Java? C++ C? What language is recommended to learn how to create Ubuntu based programs?
<lecter> what is the deafult system font on ubuntu? (In Terminal)
<noodlesgc> Kloss, try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/dvd-burning-growisofs-invalid-argument-447833/
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: most programs are written in C/C++. Python is recommended.
<erUSUL> PaulyPsychotic: C;  python i would say
<noodlesgc> PaulyPsychotic python is really useful in linux
<danand> yotux - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<yotux> danand thankz surfing now
<PKdoR> which sound driver is better alsa or oss?
<PaulyPsychotic> thanks everyone. I could probably find some online tutorials?
<yotux> I have both sda and hda drives :(
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Non-Programmer%27s_Tutorial_for_Python
<DRebellion> Gibb: top, kill
<DRebellion> Gibb: ps aux
<noodlesgc> PaulyPsychotic ubuntu has a python tutorial installed. open help and search for "dive into python"
<tom2002> gcc still can't find "cc1plus" :(
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<PaulyPsychotic> syntaxerror55 thanks a lot! :)
<Gnine> grub does not differentiate between drive types
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: the above is better for nonprogrammers afaik
<DRebellion> lecter: monospace
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<PaulyPsychotic> I've always wanted to make my own program...
<Gnine> you need to use a live cd and possibly reinstall grub
<lecter> DRebellion, no, is not monospace
<noodlesgc> tom2002 try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tom2002> how do i deal w/ this gcc "cc1plus" issue
<tom2002> alright
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: It's not as easy as it sounds, but don't give up. :D
<jimat> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<yotux> Gnine I already reinstalled grub
<d|abolic> Hi
<d|abolic> I need some help with Ubuntu
<Gnine> you can modify terminal settings by right-click > edit current profile
<putnum> hi guys
<noodlesgc> PaulyPsychotic study programming tutorials, and youll get there
<PaulyPsychotic> syntaxerror55: I know I've tried in Windows lol. And taken programming classes...still don't quite get it but I'm determined to understands
<sunseeker888> guys how to i clean the disk, remove junks files
<tom2002> when i try sudo apt-get install build-essential i get prompted for a CD
<yotux> after setting session manager back to gdm the sys is trashed
<putnum> can i have an icon for a windows app on my linux desktop and when clicking on it launch the app within vbox? and it be seamless
<PaulyPsychotic> thanks <noodlesgc>
<Kloss> noodlesgc: hmm... sounds all very difficult.
<noodlesgc> tom2002 go to System->Administration->Software sources and uncheck cdrom
<Gibb> drebellion thx
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: yes, definitely see that. it got me started when everything else failed
<shr1k3> shr1k3
<d|abolic> i've tried installing it to a blank hard drive but I think GRUB installed onto 1 of the wrong drives (I have 3) When i booted from the drive GRUB was installed on I got a error 13
<lz1gjd> hello, where can I get the latest package of linuxdcpp
<dame> i dont have any files in /boot/grub and thats why i cant install grub. ive installed grub via apt-get and it gave me no errors. anybody help
<tom2002> k
<Sonja> the files in my shared folders are not sharing properly. is there something i have to type to give access to every single file in the folders?
<d|abolic> can anyone help me?
<overridex> anyone know if there's a way with alsa to pipe my line in through pcm or something so that it plays out all my speakers instead of just the front?
<SpookyET> Can anyone explain to me how Ubuntu makes the fonts bold?
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55> I really think Ubuntu needs a good webcam program I'm using Camorama but everything comes out blue looking no matter what different color options I try to change...cheese is only available for gutsy I think and I'm kind of scared to upgrade I don't want to delete my XP partition
<Gnine> !permissions | Sonja
<ubotu> Sonja: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<confrey> hi everybody
<PaulyPsychotic> I could always just contribute ideas to ubuntu as well no?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: i installed it, but flash still isnt working very well. when i go on about:plugins it shows gnash but not flash. do you know how i would remove gnash, im not sure exactly how you'd do it
<putnum> anybody?
<d|abolic> anyone?????......
<MrPink_> hello, I have a Linux PC and a Windows PC, in Network Manager with gutsy I find that PC and can access it... now I would like to access some of the folders with the console so I can use commands like cp and so on... am I able to mount the network folders somehow, and if yes how?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: about : plugins*
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: er, these are two totally different problems. Upgrading won't delete your XP partition. Don't expect to be able to write a new webcam program for Linux, as the problem isn't in Camorama but in the Linux drivers for the camera
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, I gave you the wrong name for the font viewer. It's called Opcion. avail. @ http://opcion.sourceforge.net
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: sorry, I said that wrong. You can expect to be able to, but not necessarily to have a differently working program.
<bascule> !samba | MrPink_
<ubotu> MrPink_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55> Oh okay I can definitely understand that now. But still I wouldn't mind learning the languages just to come up with something. I'm kind of a geek that way I eventually wanna get into PHP too I got too many hobbies *sigh*
<bascule> lecter: terminal AFAIK
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<MrPink_> bascule: Ok thanks... what about if I am trying to connect to another Linux machine... is that easier?
<d|abolic> anyone avaliable to provide me with a little bit of support?
<lecter> What is the default system font on ubuntu? (I am talking about the 'system fixed width font'In Terminal)
<Meglo> lecter, Helvetica
<Scunizi> !ask | d|abolic
<ubotu> d|abolic: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lecter> hmm
<MrPink_> d|abolic: I doubt that I can be of any help, but how about asking... maybe someone will answer then!
<bascule> MrPink_: same really, linux firewalls are usually more ... em ... restrictive :)
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: hurrah! when i removed it, flash has taken its place so now youtube works perfectly. thankyou very much.
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: okay. Just know this: it won't happen overnight. Or overweek. Maybe not even over2months. It takes time. You need to be very dedicated to it.
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: you're welcome. :D
<lecter> How can i install helvetica fonts?
<syntaxerror55> lecter: you can't. It's illegal.
<lecter> Why?
<Meglo> You need to pay a fontforge in norway
<MrPink_> bascule: hmm its weird that they make it so difficult, usually everything you do in ubuntu graphically has a corresponding console command... I didn't think it would be that hard ^^
<Meglo> or something
<bascule> not illegal, I have 4 MS licences
<syntaxerror55> lecter: Because Mac owns the copyright to Helvetica.
<Meglo> But Helvetica is so pretty :(
<lecter> Really?
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55> Yeah I know. it took me a long time just to learn how to install PHP scripts heh. But I got that mastered now my web site is www.darkshadowdesigns.net
<bascule> MrPink_: smbmount, mount -t smbfs
<Scunizi> lecter, lots of fonts are that way..
<lecter> Scunizi, i want a very similar to helvetica
<MrPink_> bascule: what? ^^
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: Do not promote your website in here.
<ygorabreu> Hello guys...well, does any1 know a nice program to creat pdf files? i know i can do by exportin on openoffice..but still..theres another software to do nice pdf documents? for gutsy
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55> oops sorry
<PaulyPsychotic> thanks
<bascule> MrPink_: 'correspondind console command'
<MrPink_> bascule: Is that a way to do it via console?
<PaulyPsychotic> my bad
<bascule> yes
<Scunizi> lecter, you can get mstcorefonts in synaptic because they were released in some type of gray area.. I'm not sure what helvetica even looks like any more.. got a site with it that I can look at?
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55>where are the rules for this channel? It's been forever since I've been on IRC
<Gnine> openoffice can create .pdf files
<kapace> ok, now when i boot, i just get to a Grub prompt
<syntaxerror55> !coc | PaulyPsychotic
<ubotu> PaulyPsychotic: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Meglo> Are there any good guides on how to do encrypted LVM on top of a software RAID 1 array with the debian installer on the altinstall CD?
<bascule> Scunizi: it is knoppix default font, gotta be there somewhere
<fitztrev> Can I get some rsync help on this issue?  I'm having a really hard time with it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684967
<confrey> hi everybody
<ygorabreu> Gnine: thats just what i said... but i want another nice software specific made to create pdf files...
<Scunizi> bascule, you mean helvetica?
<PaulyPsychotic> <Gnine> yes you can export to .pdf file then export to PDF
<bascule> Scunizi: yes
<Gnine> why
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: use your common sense. You can msg ubotu and tell him 'spam' and he will tell you the triggers for all additional rules in this channel.
<bascule> Scunizi: it is one-byte (non TTF) though
<PaulyPsychotic> thank you <ubotu>
<ygorabreu> cuz ... using openoffice i can only do home-made..simple pdf files..i want more optins.. to make guides and stuff..more pro u know?
<RazzoRz> Can  someone take a look at this !!!   http://pastebin.com/m777b6a6e
<MrPink_> bascule: So can I somehow use the "mount" command to mount a network folder like: "mount /IP ADDRESS/folder /mnt/  ?
<Scunizi> bascule, not what he's looking for I think.
<confrey> I've tried many times, but gutsy deosnt' work on my toshy M40, it stop before gdm; in recovery mode too
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55>thanks again :)
<bascule> MrPink_: spot on
<MrPink_> bascule: Does the Computer "name" work instead of IP too ?
<danand> MrPink_ - smbmount //IP_ADDRESS/FOLDER /mnt/..
<danand> MrPink_ - extra / !!
<bascule> MrPink_: smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<paladin_> can i make bitchx have a constant room users list on the side of the screen?
<MrPink_> when I try to use smbmount it says I dont have it installed, when I try to install it says something about lock... o.O
<bascule> !aptfix | MrPink_
<ubotu> MrPink_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bascule> MrPink_: make sure synaptics/adept are closed before using shell commands
<Sergo21> hi, anyone know any icq with video conference suppot.
<Sergo21> support*
<danand> MrPink_ - do you have any other processes running apt??
<MrPink_> ah sry I didnt see Synaptic running.. :-/
<danand> MrPink_ - agree with bascule
<_Mercury_> Rejoice! Our Savior has come!
<_Mercury_> http://eris.adivina.org/Christ_the_Lord
<_Mercury_> (OMG I'm not spamming!! Help! Nazis!! Jeeeeefus!!!)
<tumbleweed__> !!!!!
<bascule> MrPink_: one other thing 'sudo modprobe smbfs', this allows the network driver for samba shares
<tumbleweed__> stop being racist, _Mercury_
<tumbleweed__> you're offending me
<_Mercury_> omg raaaaaacist
<RazzoRz> LMAO...
<_Mercury_> tumbleweed__ is being racist, mooo
<MrPink_> bascule: what does that mean?
<bascule> MrPink_: one more thing, share names only work if they are in /etc/hosts and workgroup names are an issue too at times
<_Mercury_> racism fnord racism
<bascule> MrPink_: loads a driver
<syntaxerror55> !ops | _Mercury_
<ubotu> _Mercury_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<RazzoRz> I am not Racist i have a Color Monitor!!
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55>gonna head off now to eat dinner good meeting you next time I come on hopefully I won't be so tired and I will use more common sense :)
<PaulyPsychotic> <syntaxerror55>thanks again for the help
<syntaxerror55> PaulyPsychotic: You're welcome. :D
<Andeh> Hi. Does anyone know if I could use QEMU to boot an existing partition?
<wilsong> hey
<wilsong> can anyone tell me how to change the default port for pure-ftpd
<wilsong> I know i can ps -aux, sudo kill -9 the pid that pure-ftpd is running, and then type pure-ftpd -S [port], but it starts at boot as 21, and id like to change it to start at boot to another port
<bascule> wilsong: not in the manual page?
<MrPink_> "No route to host" 7546: Connection to xxxxxx  failed
<PriceChild> wilsong, its config file, probably in /etc/proftp or something will let you change that. (Just a guess) On another note... don't use ftp, its so incredibly insecure.
<wilsong> well the manual i read showed me how to change it using the -S flag
<paladin_> can i make bitchx have a constant room users list on the side of the screen?
<zachalink> omg, my top toolbar disappeared!
<zachalink> I can't close out programs by clicking the top now...
<wilsong> PriceChild, i found the /etc/pure-ftpd/conf folder, but i dont see any files that apply that change
<macogw> zachalink: what?
<macogw> zachalink: your window borders you mean?
<ompaul> macogw, panel
<zachalink> yes
<zachalink> the top stopped showing
<hw194d> Andeh  its not an answer directly, but your question reminded me of this http://www.linux.com/feature/124908
<BodOmLaW> gparted always says if cant make partitons, why is that?
<macogw> zachalink: alt+f2 opens a runbox, type "metacity --replace" to restart the window manager or if you're using compiz "emerald --replace" to restart its decorator
<puhhnah> +37255981349 here you can ask any questions about ubuntu and other talk too about world and sci-fi
<hw194d> BodOmLaW the livecd ?
<BodOmLaW> im running live
<PriceChild> wilsong, then I would suggest you read the server's documentation. i also suggest you don't use ftp
<noodlesgc> does anyone else have the pollycooke repository? is it stable?
<BodOmLaW> im trying to install it
<Ballena> how do I make fetchmail run automatically to fetch my mails?
<BodOmLaW> with dmraid
<zachalink> thank you so much
<zachalink> bai
<BodOmLaW> ???
<h6mi1007> anyone know what the name of a slave drive is so i can mount it right?
<rainwalker> is it safe to update my xserver-xorg-core yet?
<loco_aullador> hi anyone knows where to get bootsplash? do i have to recompile de kernel (ubuntu 7.10) to use it?
<RazzoRz> Can  someone take a look at this !!!   http://pastebin.com/m777b6a6e
<loco_aullador> *the kernel, sorry
<BodOmLaW> should I just change to fedora or some other raid supporded distro?
<Starnestommy> rainwalker: probably
<rainwalker> Starnestommy: I've been holding off doing it for a while...
<macogw> loco_aullador: gnome-look.org would work. no you dnt have to recompile.  try startup-manager to make it easy to change them
<Freddy_> whats the best irc client for GTK? are xchat the way to go?
<macogw> h6mi1007: first disk is /dev/sda first partition of that disk is /dev/sda1 second drive is /dev/sdb 1st partition of that drive is /dev/sdb1 2nd partition of that drive is /dev/sdb2
<loco_aullador> macogw, ok thanx, im using startup manager and splashy, but i dont like splashy, i want to try bootsplah
<macogw> h6mi1007: extrapolate from there
<PriceChild> !best | Freddy_
<ubotu> Freddy_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<danand> h6mi1007 - type sudo fdisk -l and see what the output is or look in /etc/fstab
<BodOmLaW> should I just change to fedora or some other raid supporded distro?
<h6mi1007> k
<BodOmLaW> or can someone here help me with dmraid
<macogw> Freddy_: i like xchat-gnome or irssi, but irssi isn't a gui program...it's a command line one
<Freddy_> okay thanks, that bot is kind of harsh :)
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: hello, im back :) i was trying to install amsn from an installer, but gedit comes up saying it doesnt recognise the format. im guessing i need something to make it work
<macogw> KKSlider1337: gedit???
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: What? sudo apt-get install amsn
<h6mi1007> great i see it is /dev/sdb1
<Erik1> I just installed Ubutu and now I can log in with my own name, but I cannot log in as root...did I enter a root password during install ? it's 'desktop'....
<BodOmLaW> everytime i try to install windows i get a blue screen of death when it trys to load
<h6mi1007> when i tried to access the drive, it said it was unable to mount because of $logfile unclean shutdown
<macogw> !sudoroot | erik1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> !windows | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<macogw> !sudo | erik1
<ubotu> erik1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: hmm forget that. it keeps saying i need to update, although i checked and i actually have the latest version
<BodOmLaW> k
<Andeh> Would using rdesktop and qemu to seamlessly integrate windows programs into ubuntu run fast enough to do things like run music software?
<danand> !root > erik1
<Andeh> because I know the software runs fine under WINE, i'm just curious
<syntaxerror55> Andeh: it depends on the amount of ram you have.
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: aMSN does that, it did it to me to. There is a new unpackaged version available, which I can help you get if you want to. I've used it, and it's veru simple.
<Andeh> syntaxerror55: is 4 GB enough?
<macogw> KKSlider1337: did you try the autopackage?
<Andeh> Lol
<syntaxerror55> Andeh: more then enough
<Andeh> syntaxerror55: I know :P I meant processor wise. I have intel E6550.
<syntaxerror55> macogw: what I was going to recommend, by "unpackaged" I meant not a deb package ;D
<Andeh> hmm
<macogw> syntaxerror55: ah ok
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: ok, cool
<Andeh> you know, i could run windows music software on a crappy laptop faster under WINE than under Windows :)
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: do you have the .package file?
<Andeh> I wonder how it will work on this high end pc
<syntaxerror55> Andeh: It should work fine. Why not give it a try?
<sunseeker888> guys just had a problem, did ubuntu on suspend, then 10 later min later it would not power up, pressing any keys. i had to reset
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: yes, i did
<macogw> sunseeker888: are you using binary nvidia or ati drivers? if so, that's normal.
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: right click the .package file and click "Properties"
<sunseeker888> atu drivers
<Scunizi> anyone care to speculate how seemless the upgrade process will be w/ Hardy if I have gdm & kdm installed?
<macogw> sunseeker888: the fglrx one or the "radeon" one?
<macogw> Scunizi: itll all just get updated
<Streifenhoernche> atu? is his a new kind of graphic hardware? =)
<dn4> what is a good .gif viewer so that I can see the animation?
<PKdoR> can some one recomen a compaable mIRC replacement for linux?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: oh by the way. theres an 8.4 and a 8.5 version. which is the one i want?
<KKSlider1337> for tcl/tk 8.4 or 8.5
<Scunizi> macogw, I hope so.. last update borked and I had to do a clean install.  Fortunatly my /home is a seperate partition.
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: 8.5
<macogw> KKSlider1337: well .5  would be updated-er
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: you already executed the autopackage? :|
<noodlesgc> PKdoR you could use pidgin, but i like xchat-gnome
<Andeh> syntaxerror55: Sure. I'll be back here in a few secs then. I installed windows and Ubuntu side by side but since I work on my music almost every day I ran WinXP more and more often and then I told grub to load it by default! I hate myself for doing that, i wasted about 30 hours dealing with things only windows users have to do.
<macogw> Scunizi: well recently an update made a bunch of stuff go *segfault* so might now wanna do that right now
<lostatsee> I keep getting an error when logging in about "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<lostatsee> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager."  Anyone know how to fix this?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: nah, couldnt get it to work
<xobius> PKdoR, XChat or konversation
<Andeh> So uh.. brb.
<j4k4> hello
<PKdoR> xobius: Im using pidgin but I don't really dig the IRC side of things
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: right, what do i do in properties?
<macogw> lostatsee: not sure how to make it work every time automatically, but you can hit alt+f2 to get a runbox and type gnome-settings-daemon and hit enter and it'll start
<xobius> PKdoR, I'm using xchat
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: go to the "Permissions" tab, and check the "Executable" next to "Owner"
<macogw> PKdoR: i like xchat-gnome
<dn4> !gf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dn4> !gif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gif - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sunseeker888> nood ATI Radeon X1250 1GB Hypermemory
<PKdoR> xobius: Illgive that a try
<arakthor> Anyone have any idea why, when running 2 X-servers, the 2nd one's windows will not have title bars at the top when using basic desktop effects?
<dn4> hmm does anyone know how ot get a .gif file to work
<PKdoR> xobius:  thanks
<danbhfive> !askthebot > dn4
<Scunizi> macogw, no.. I'd wait for stable to come out before updating.. I still have Dapper installed for access "just in case". (running Gutsy mostly)
<lostatsee> macogw: That did work! LOL but I dont want to have to do that each time I boot.
<sunseeker888> looks like i can not go to suspend, otherwise i will have to rest
<fitztrev> Can I get some rsync help on this issue?  I'm having a really hard time with it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4251235#post4251235
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: check execute?
<syntaxerror55> dn4: what do you mean animated gifs don't work?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: yes.
<dn4> how do I view it in procession?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: run, or run in terminal?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: just Run
<dn4> cause loading a 25mb file and to not see it animated is rather annoying
<h6mi1007> how can i get my graphics card drivers working? there a site i can see to do that? lol
<macogw> sunseeker888: yeah the lack of suspend is ati's fault then.  you can either switch to open source drivers (which means no 3D) or not use suspend or you might be able to make it unload ati's drivers when it suspends and reload them when it comes back
<syntaxerror55> dn4: It should work out of the box. :|
<Ballena> is there a way to disable error mails sent by crontab on errors?
<syntaxerror55> dn4: Double-click the image?
<macogw> sunseeker888: add the module to MODULES in /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<sunseeker888> maco cheers, 3D is for game? I do not. how do i switch to an open source one or geneirc like games
<dn4> hmm really, I did not open any boxes!
<lilg111111> can anybody help a begginer set up compiz for fiesty
<macogw> sunseeker888: you can use vesa driver if you dont want 3d.  3d is needed for like compiz or opengl games (like frets on fire)
<jusefina> can someone please tell me why ubuntu locks up after being idle for some time?
<sunseeker888> maco sorry , i am very new just today, what are the command please
<macogw> sunseeker888: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<macogw> sunseeker888: when that file opens, type :%s/fglrx/vesa/
<dn4>  gifview -a current_eit_171.gif  <-- worked
<macogw> sunseeker888: then hit enter and type :wq
<syntaxerror55> dn4: Still nothing? I think Ubuntu's default image manager may not do it, as in I was wrong. View it in Firefox.
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: bah, it doesnt load now. "Load tKcXimage failed. this module is needed. please compile amsn first.
<sunseeker888> cheers mate
<macogw> sunseeker888: that changes what driver is in use and then if you hit ctrl alt backspace it restarts X so you're in vesa
<Scunizi> Is there a way in Gusty to view shockwave flash files?
<macogw> sunseeker888: alternatively, you can try the unloading thing
<lilg111111> need help setting up compiz
<Starnestommy> Scunizi: gnash?
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: Yes. Gnash, the fixed Flash packge, etc.
<macogw> sunseeker888: in which case you do sudo vim /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<Scunizi> syntaxerror55, Starnestommy thanks I'll load it up.
<macogw> sunseeker888: the vesa driver might mean lower resolution, so you might not like that.  the unloading thing is probably what to try first
<fitztrev> !ask lilg111111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lilg111111 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fitztrev> !ask | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lz1gjd> could you tell me how to change the color of the background that appears after entering your credentials at the login screen.
<dn4>  gifview -a *.gif  <--- EPIC!
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: I'm not sure.
<jusefina> can someone please tell me why ubuntu locks up after being idle for some time?
<lz1gjd> i mean while loading gnome desktop after the password and usrname have been entered
<macogw> sunseeker888: in acpi-support, you can type /MODULES and hit enter and itll go there. type $ to jump to the end of the line, then hit "a" to append to the line.  Type "fglrx" then hit Escape to leave insert mode.  type :wq to save and exit
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd try gksu gdmsetup
<Massiel> Escriba el texto aquí....
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: never mind, thanks anyway.
<dn4> Is there a way to make it so that the gifs being opened up only opened in a small area?
<h6mi1007> i have some questions about remounting a ntfs harddrive in /etc/fstab file anyone help?
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd by default i think its orange, but I changed mine to blue
<macogw> sunseeker888: most people give help using nano instead of vim, but i dont really know how to use nano from memory...or how to do the "advanced" things like search & replace quickly....if nano can even do that
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: You could try sudo build-dep amsn, and then attempt to compile amsn.
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: er, rather sudo apt-get build-dep amsn
<lz1gjd> and more importantly should i bother about my harddrive with gutsy , i ve been reading some spooky things about this.
<richardjohn> !worksforme | sarixe
<ubotu> sarixe: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<richardjohn> I came here just to find out what that did
<sunseeker888> etc/
<KomiaPoika> how can i list installed packages?
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot | richardjohn
<ubotu> richardjohn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<h6mi1007> will this work to mount my ntfs slave? (/dev/sdb1 /media/disk ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0)
<richardjohn> I knew it existed! Someone referenced it in a Digg comment. I just wondered what it did.
<richardjohn> Byebye
<Xcell>  using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<noodlesgc> KomiaPoika you could just open synaptic and save changes (without making any)
<bruenig> h6mi1007, yeah force isn't terribly necessary I don't imagine
<Scunizi> Starnestommy, syntaxerror55 gnash worked great. thanks
<h6mi1007> well it says i can't do it in terminal cause something about root
<vdbnicolas> salut
<lz1gjd> i mean i've read that with lapto.ps there's some quite often power up/down of the hdd which is supposed to be saving battery life but insted is shortening the hdd life significantly
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: i uninstalled, then tried reinstalling. for some reason it failed the second time. says i need tcl scripting. is that a package i can get?
<macogw> h6mi1007: does it say you need to be root? if so, type "sudo" before it
<mouseboyx> What is the channel name that is for random chatter?
<h6mi1007> oh ok
<h6mi1007> thx
<macogw> mouseboyx: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mouseboyx> Thanks macogw
<sunseeker888> guys i can select the user name here? so they know i am chatting to them
<lilg111111> !ask does anybody know how to set up compiz on fiesty
<Xcell>  using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: sudo apt-get build-dep amsn should work.
<danbhfive> !tab | sunseeker888 is this what you are looking for?
<ubotu> sunseeker888 is this what you are looking for?: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<syntaxerror55> lilg111111: don't start questions with !ask
<syntaxerror55> !compiz | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Xcell> hey Dr_willis  using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<noodlesgc> does anyone know of an IRC channel for flamewars?
<lz1gjd> i mean i've read that with lapto.ps there's some quite often power up/down of the hdd which is supposed to be saving battery life but insted is shortening the hdd life significantly
<h6mi1007> uhh it says i gotta reset log file
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd i heard that too
<sunseeker888> ! tab ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h6mi1007> wtf
<high-freq> is 10.xxx.xxx.xxx an internal ip range?
<cwillu> yes
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: says i need to insert the linux cd :S
<h6mi1007> can i just hook up the ntfs drive on a win xp pc and delete the $logfile?
<ompaul> !wtf | h6mi1007
<ubotu> h6mi1007: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<h6mi1007> sorry
<high-freq> k
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd i just turned off laptop_mode and buohg the baddest battery on the market, then turned down my backlight
<warriorforgod> Is ther a channel dedicated to hardy, or is the ubuntu-devel?
<noodlesgc> *bought
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: that's one thing it should not be doing.
<syntaxerror55> !hardy | warriorforgod
<ubotu> warriorforgod: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<lz1gjd> yes, ive read it at many places, but i guess it should be easily fixed with some update, all i wanna know if its fixed in gutsy with all current updates
<sunseeker888> <tab> ubotu
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: ha.
<warriorforgod> syntaxerror55: thx
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: sorry i keep asking you for help btw
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: in fact, I've never even heard of that happening.
<danbhfive> !msgthebot > sunseeker888
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: not a problem
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd I dont know if it is fixed, but i dont trust it.
<h6mi1007> so like am i *****?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: i think i read somewhere you can untick the cd option from an options menu so it doesnt ask you
<mrthaggar> Hello all.
<macogw> lz1gjd: the hard drive thing only happens if you enable laptop mode
<sunseeker888> !msgthebot > ubotu
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: it said you needed the cd when you typed sudo apt-get build-dep amsn?
<mrthaggar> I've just install Ubuntu with Wubi, and I'm having a problem with my display, is there anybody who could help me out?
<lz1gjd> well i have a laptop hp 530
<sunseeker888> i do not know whta i am doing, LOL
<KKSlider1337> yeh, it started doing some stuff then said insert the cd
<lz1gjd> how do i check if its in laptop mode
<syntaxerror55> sunseeker888: Stop.
<danbhfive> !enablesources | KKSlider1337
<ubotu> KKSlider1337: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<macogw> lz1gjd: the hdd manufacturers set their drives so that it does bad things by default.  ubuntu doesnt override those by default in laptop mode.  it doesnt happen at all in laptop mode.  laptop mode is disabled by default.  if you didn't enable it, it's disabled.  you can change the hdd's settings if you wanna use laptop mode using hdparm
<syntaxerror55> danbhfive: Thank you. I forgot that could be it
<paladin_> i plan to format. Can i export a list of my apt-installed programs so that I can reinstall them easily in the next installation?
<dammm> Hey guys how can I disable my ethernet port on boot (im using laptop and wifi) ?
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd just type laptop_mode stop to be sure
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: it's because you don't have the universe and ultiverse repos enabled.
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  if thats a nvidia card check the !nvidia factoid to see what one of the nvidia drivers its to be using.  glx, glx-legacy, or the newer.  i guess..  That card dosent sound famuler to me at all.
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: there is a checkbox next to cd in the repositories options. i think it would help if i unticked that. everything else is ticked except source
<macogw> lz1gjd: i meant "it doesnt happen at all if laptop mode is disabled"....so the bad things dont happen without laptop modoe
<Xcell> Dr its an  using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: yeah, untick that. Tick Universe, Multiverse, etc.
<Xcell> mobo
<Dr_willis> paladin_,  thats doable with some of the apt-get commands. Theres a factoid on it. let me see if i can find it.
<Dr_willis> !backup | paladin_
<ubotu> paladin_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Sonja> it says "no images found" when i connect my camera to ubuntu. works fine in winxp, but ubuntu can't read the images off the camera :( :( halp?
<noodlesgc> paladin_ open synaptic and click file->save markings
<Dr_willis> paladin_,  Bmm thats not it.
<mrthaggar> Could anyone point me to any documentation on being able to fix display problems with an older ati gfx card?
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: what model camera is it
<Gibb> Can I install KDE style applications in Xubuntu?
<h6mi1007> anyone know how i can reste a $logfile?
<Dr_willis> There we go. See the !clone factoid for another way.
<syntaxerror55> Gibb: Yes.
<lz1gjd> macogw: do i have to run laptop_mode stop after each restart
<dammm> Hey guys how can I disable my ethernet port on boot (im using laptop and wifi) ?/
<Gibb> syntaxerror55:  are there any weird things to it?
<noodlesgc> lz1gjd no.
<Sonja> syntaxerror55 olympus fe-100 with xd memory
<syntaxerror55> Gibb: Nope. Just sudo apt-get install kdeapp
<Xcell> Dr_willis:  its a mobo,  using a (M2V-MX SE) board with via graphics, how do I get off vessa?
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: I'll see if it's supported. one sec
<macogw> lz1gjd: it doesnt start by default
<Sonja> thanks syntaxerror55. if it's not, then i'm screwed! :)
<macogw> lz1gjd: did you explicitly turn it on?  if not, it's not running
<Dr_willis> Xcell,  I have no idea on VIA video cards.
<Gibb> syntaxerror55: Im using the graphical installer, "add/remove applications" is it ok to install it that route?
<Dr_willis> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lz1gjd> macogw: i did not. thanx ;)
<Parsec300> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Xcell> its not a card
<syntaxerror55> Gibb: absolutely
<Xcell> on board vid
<Dr_willis> via has its own video chipset.
<mrthaggar> Does anyone in here use Wubi as their means of installing Ubuntu?
<Xcell> i know
<lz1gjd> btw gutsy s running perfectly with my hp 530 :)
<Gibb> syntaxerror55: excellent. thanks for the info. Does it show up in the applications menu after installed as well though?
<HAL9090> !crap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> lz1gjd: cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode <-- if that says 0, it's off
<HAL9090> :/
<Xcell> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> Gibb: it should. you worry too much ;D
<Gibb> syntaxerror55: hehe, thx
<sunseeker888> guys I have a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse , will ubuntu detect it?
<Xcell> !suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<syntaxerror55> Gibb: the one time I used Xfce it did, so it is 99% probable that it will.
<nicolah> little OT about PDF files: I need to be sure about the result of printing a document in a computer which use a software that may be different from the one I used to write that document. Will export to pdf files be of any help preventing weird printing ? thanks
<sunseeker888> I am using ps2 now
<lz1gjd> thx it is off indeed ;)
<noodlesgc> sunseeker888 it should
<macogw> sunseeker888: yes, they work fine
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: It's your lucky day. It's supported.
<macogw> sunseeker888: at least, mine did. til it died.
<Sonja> great success!!!
<sunseeker888> cheers guys
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: sudo apt-get install gphoto2
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: well, it did a bunch of stuff
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: not sure what exactly
<HAL9090> !anything,Dude.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything,dude. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> !msgthebot > HAL9090
<lz1gjd> is there a good gtk based mplayer frontend, something better than totem ? something like what is smplayer with qt
<HAL9090> ...
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: it was downloading the development packages for aMSN. Since the .package isn't working for you, although it's odd, you're forced to compile it.
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: so, what do i do now? the terminal looks to have finished what it was doing
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: you need the amsn source.
<HAL9090> is there a way to easily change the window transparency of a non-focused window?
<Scunizi> What program is associated with a .js file... Java script?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: yeah
<syntaxerror55> Scunizi: Yup
<Scunizi> gmcastil, syntaxerror55 i just downloaded a Mac widget for showing local traffic.  Any chance I can get it working on ubuntu?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: just downloading the source
<mrthaggar> Is there a way of editing the xconf if I installed Ubuntu to a virtual disk?
<axel_s> Hi, how do I configure sudo so that it can be used without having to enter my password?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: after that, untar it, and try to compile. If this doesn't work, I have no idea.
<Scunizi> mrthaggar, you mean editing xorg? as in the live cd?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: wow...probably not without a recompile (if it's open source)
<syntaxerror55> axel_s: you do NOT want to do that.
<gmcastil> Scunizi: are you looking for a traffic analyzer?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, gmcastil yes.
<gmcastil> Scunizi: Wireshark
<mrthaggar> Errr I might do :)
<Scunizi> gmcastil, cool.. in apt? synaptic?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: if you want a gui analyzer, wireshark is the way to go
<syntaxerror55> axel_s: the reason Linux is secure in the first place is because of sudo.
<gmcastil> Scunizi: should be, yeah - its a standard network tool
<mrthaggar> I'm very new to Ubuntu, and linux in general, I just installed it using Wubi and the display is all corrupt, so I can't see what I'm doing once it boots up
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: ok, how do i compile it?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: nmap is also really useful for mapping and testing ports
<Some_Person> Can I save an AVI in Avidemux with the Cinepak codec? If so, how?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, haha .. actually a different kind of traffic analysis.. mobile as in on the freeway :)
<axel_s> syntaxerror55, I know... Been doing it years before with Slackware etc... Just can't remember the configuration syntax ;-)
<syntaxerror55> axel_s: without it, you're always root, and anyone that can use an XChat/Pidgin IRC exploit script can get in. You do not want to do that.
<DanThirst> im running 7.10, i have the adobe flash plugin installed but swf files arn't playing (video on youtube) any suggestions?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: have you untarred it?
<gmcastil> DanThirst: are you running 64 bit?
<syntaxerror55> !flashissues | DanThirst
<ubotu> DanThirst: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<DanThirst> gmcastil: no 32
<gmcastil> Scunizi: explain
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: yeh its in my home directory
<macogw> DanThirst: videos on youtube are flv, not swf
<Lektus> Know anything about hlds (half-life dedicated server) and ubuntu server anyone? and how to set it up?
<Some_Person> macogw, DanThirst: see topic
<Scunizi> gmcastil, it's just a widget for looking at Caltrans traffice congestion on the roadways around different cities.
<axel_s> syntaxerror55, the reason is that I'd like to be able to give xmms a command for the goodnight plugin so that it can shutdown by itself
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: this has to be done in terminal. Sorry. go into terminal and cd to the Amsn directory.
<Arceye> can I have a little help with getting some wmv files that don't work properly ?
<axel_s> syntaxerror55, I mean shut down the computer
<gmcastil> Scunizi: link to the page please?
<sunseeker888> how much ram is recommended for ubuntu 64 bits? i have 2 GB, i want to add another 4GB? is it worthy?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/transportation/trafficgaugewidget.html
<bad_cables> has anyone ever compiled something with scons?
<DanThirst> i had it working before i just cant remeber what i did
<gmcastil> sunseeker888: yes
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: sorry to be a total noob. cd to the directory?
<syntaxerror55> axel_s: well, I don't know, as I've never explored it.
<gmcastil> sunseeker888: i have 4 GB with 64-bit
<mouseboyx> sunseeker888, unless you are doing extreem multitasking id say no imo.
<syntaxerror55> bad_cables: yup
<DanThirst> i just formatted this machine so
<Some_Person> sunseeker888: 2GB is more than I've ever used on any machine
<bad_cables> i get "sh: o: found" with scons
<axel_s> syntaxerror55, ok, thanks anyway!
<bad_cables> or... not found
<noodlesgc> Arceye what player?
<gmcastil> Scunizi: oh...its an actual mac app...probably not usable, but there might be a GNU piece that's similar
<axel_s> syntaxerror55, but I completely understand your concerns
<Some_Person> Can I save an AVI in Avidemux with the Cinepak codec? If so, how?
<Arceye> mplayer
<bad_cables> Syntaxerror55: what is sh: o: not found?
<wigamuffin> part/ #ubuntu
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: "cd" is a Linux command to change the current working directory in a Linux shell.
<Sonja> syntaxerror55 thanks, so how do i grab my photos now?
<lz1gjd> after changin the background color with gdmsetup but still when the gnome desktop starts loading i get a orange screen. does anyone happen to know how i can fix this ?
<noodlesgc> Some_Person im pretty sure you can save as avi by default
<axel_s> wigamuffin, /part #ubuntu
<syntaxerror55> bad_cables: I don't know. I just remember having to struggle with it, change some things in the script, etc. A real pain.
<Scunizi> gmcastil, k.. thanks.
<Some_Person> noodlesgc: using cinepak codec? i dont see the setting
<brenden> you are
<bad_cables> the SConstruct script?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: type cd and then the name of the directory amsn is in. Just like in IRC, you can type amsn and press tab and it will probably do the same thing.
<syntaxerror55> bad_cables: yes.
<gmcastil> Scunizi: you might try googling for some of the keywords on the apple page (with linux)
<ramox> does grub support graphical menus ?
<gmcastil> ramox: not gui stuff
<gmcastil> ramox: what are you trying to do?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, not really a big deal. I was more curious than anything.  The same company has a widget to load in FF on my google home page.
<ramox> gmcastil lilo supports a graphic menu list   all i have been able to get out of grub so far is a plain text list
<bad_cables> syntaxerror55: so i should just look on the scons site to figure this out because i have SDL installed but i dont even know my targe architecture
<linchapulin> Hey folks
<bad_cables> i think it is set to win32
<jack-desktop> what does the "-f" mean in this line: if [[ ! -f ~/.raining ]]; then
<gmcastil> ramox: plain text files are standard for configuration in linux
<Sonja> syntaxerror55 do i have to reboot ubuntu for it to recognize the camera when i plug it in or something?
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: if not exist ~/.raining
<Some_Person> noodlesgc: if it cant use cinepak, can you recommend a small-size, playable-on-mac codec?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: I'm really sorry this is happening to you. D: I've never even heard of these errors. If it's a big deal, you can tell autopackage to remove te amsn you got from it, and then install Ubuntu's old package
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: sorry, I didn't see your msg. No, don't do that, it's very simple
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: type gphoto2 --get-all-files
<linchapulin> I used Synaptic to install kde4, but it doesn't start from gdm login..says it can't run kde binary...Is there a current wiki, or forum post on how to get kde4 installed and working?
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, i know what ! means, but does the -f represent file?
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: the -f means file, the ! means not exist, so basically, if it can't find that file, it does the following block of code
<ramox> gmcastil n.a.  i'm talking about the screen you view when selecting what os you want to boot.
<Arceye> noodlesgc: mplayer
<Sonja> syntaxerror55 so when the "import photos" dialog window opens up automatically and thinks there's no photos on the camera, i should just ignore it or close it?
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, k thanks.
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: btw
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: -d means directory
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: yes, ignore it. use the command-line based gphoto2. My Canon PowerShot A460 does the same thing.
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: there are a bunch of other things that you'll find too
<themunkee> hey, I have a newbie question; how can i see what sound drivers I'm using?
<Sonja> i got gphoto2 --get-all-files
<Sonja> oops i got *** Error (-35: 'Error writing to the port') ***
<linchapulin> themunkee:: lsmod
<themunkee> thanks linchapulin
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: thanks for being a big help. at the moment im struggling to type the directory right, ive tried "cd home/name/amsn-0.97 which didnt work. im guessing thats wrong :)
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: sadly, I can't help there. I saw that your cam was supported, so it should in theory work. Try the channel #gphoto
<Sakkath> hey--trying to install kubuntu. using vmware to mount the iso, checked integrity--is fine. but when i try to boot it, it won't display on my 1440x900 monitor (geforce 8800gts 512
<gmcastil> KKSlider1337: you need to have an / before that patname
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: nah, that's wrong. the Linux command line is meant to minimize typing and maximize functionality
<linchapulin> themunkee:: np
<Sonja> syntaxerror55 what does that error mean?
<mrthaggar> I've got an ATI Mobility 128 AGP onboard gfx card in my laptop, and Ubuntu boots to a corrupt display, anyone got any suggestions?
<Sakkath> hey--trying to install kubuntu. using vmware to mount the iso, checked integrity--is fine. but when i try to boot it, it won't display on my 1440x900 monitor (geforce 8800gts 512MB) the boot screen shows up as 1280x1024 but even using F4 to set it to that (x32) it doesn't work. i'm clueless.
<syntaxerror55> Sonja: Gphoto can't write to the port your camera is on. I don't know any fix.
<gmcastil> Sakkath: try the safe mode option
<themunkee> linchapulin: actually, there's a bunch of sound stuff in there, how do i know which one?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: youre in ~ (your home folder in Linux)
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: so type cd amsn, press tab, it will complete the folder name, and press enter.
<themunkee> linchapulin: I actually was just wondering whether i had alsa or not
<Slart> dammm: disable your ethernet port.. well.. you can always do "sudo ifdown eth0" .. don't know how much disabled the ethernet port gets but it will stop all network activity on it
<linchapulin> mrthaggar:: try installing from a different login with gui...then apt-get install the fglrx driver for ATI cards
<Sciri> Sakkath: Once kubuntu is installed you can then install VMWare tools which will allow you to explicitly set the resolution of your monitor.
<Slart> oh.. sorry.. forgot to scroll.. very late answer, dammm =)
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: ok, i presume im in the right folder at last
<linchapulin> themunkee:: Are you using a default install..then you are using ALSA
<themunkee> it's xubuntu, guess that counts too?
<linchapulin> however to answer your other question just a sec..
<mrthaggar> Linchapulin: I can't even see to log in :) I've tried logging in but it keeps telling it's the wrong username/password, how many boxes are there on the login screen?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: name@name-pc:~/amsn-0.97$
<iceman_> what is the command to format a drive. I need to formatt my usb
<Slart> iceman_: mkfs perhaps
<linchapulin> themunkee:: lsmod shows you the sound modules loaded amongst the other items...mine is vmix    ossusb             hdaudio    osscore     vmix,ossusb,hdaudio
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: liated/seeker/x-838755) has left channel #ubuntu
<gmcastil> ERC> jack-desktop: liated/seeker/x-838755) has left channel #ubuntu
<gmcastil> ERC> jack-desktop: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/refcards.html#AEN20187
<mohbana> is there a replacement program to play .rm real media files?
<linchapulin> mrthaggar:: One sec..
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: can you please register your nick? you'll need to do a good bit of pasting which will flood this channel, and I think I can better help you compile a program in private message.
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, wtf was that/
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: sorry bout that wierd paste - check out that link for a nice concise description of those parameters
<linchapulin> themunkee:: So if you want to list your devices you do lspci
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, ah, thanks.
<themunkee> ah, that helps; thanks
<Sakkath> Sciri: i'm not installing on vmware, i only used it to see if the integrity of the CD was ok. i'm trying to dual boot on my windows system which has the 'bios raid' (i guess that's another form of sw raid?) with nvraid--raid0, can i view my windows files from ubuntu & can i install ok? the main problem is the gfx at the moment
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: yeah...the document it comes from is *real* helpful with understanding bash scripting
<ramox> does anyone know off hand if grub can display pictures as background for the menu ?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: you can check the integrity of the cd on boot
<Sakkath> ramox: yes, xpm images
<gmcastil> ramox: http://www.google.com/search?q=grub+xpm+background&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<mrthaggar> Is there a way of starting ubuntu in a 'safe mode'?
<Sakkath> gmcastil: i know this, but it won't display on my monitor, so i was unable to; just to make sure the cd wasn't the problem, i mounted the iso on vmware... oh that's the iso, guess i gotta check the dvd damn i'm an idiot.
<Arpi> connect irc.ftn.nl
<gmcastil> mrthaggar: look at the boot options
<gmcastil> Sakkath: ya.. :)
<linchapulin> mrthaggar:: You should be able to do Ctrl-Alt-F4 to get to a non graphical login
<gmcastil> mrthaggar: i think its the 2nd or 3rd option
<mrthaggar> Do I do that once it's booted up, or just after POST?
<gmcastil> mrthaggar: look at the boot options
<themunkee> linchapulin:  Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)       does that sound right?
<mrthaggar> I don't think I got any saw any boot options :)  Just the loading bar with the logo.
<kapace> ubuntu install broke my winxp :|
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: are you there?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: yes
<linchapulin> themunkee: Looks like you found it alright then...I can't answer since I don't have your computer/laptop
<joseph> OMYEGAH MDOD
<gmcastil> mrthaggar: are you booting from the cd?
<kapace> it says that ntldr is missing
<joseph> MY FIRST TIME USING LINUX!!!!
<mrthaggar> No I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi.
<joseph> i love it
<joseph> im a noob
<joseph> im sorry
<joseph> so who wants to tell me some sweet linux commands
<usr13_> mrthaggar: You have to hit the Esc key when it first goes to grub
<gmcastil> joseph: capslock is not cruise control for cool
<rsk> joseph: i forgive you
<rsk> joseph: what do you want to doo?
<mrthaggar> usr13: Sorry mate, what is 'grub' :)
<soldats> gmcastil, wrong it is, but not appropriate here
<usr13_> joseph: what do you need?
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: hmm, can you see what i write to you in private chat?
<usr13_> josiah: "Where do you want to go today."
<gmcastil> kapace: http://www.google.com/search?q=ntldr+is+missing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<Parsec300> How can I update the restricted nVidia drivers when they come out?
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: No. /msg nickserv register Password to register.
<mohbana> is there a replacement program to play .rm real media files?
<mrthaggar> I'll go and have a play around, thanks for the advice everybody!!
<linchapulin> mrthaggar:: grub is the bootloader that chooses which OS to boot amongst other things
<rsk> mohbana: mplayer
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: and for future reference, /msg nickserv id Password to identify as your nick
<themunkee> mrthaggar: grub is the boot loader
<gmcastil> mrthaggar: Grand ReUnified Bootloader
<mrthaggar> Oh I don't have grub in that case, I have the standard windows XP boot loader.
<usr13_> mohbana: RealPlayer
<ramox> Sakkath & gmcastil thank you.
<gmcastil> mrthaggar: windows doesn't have a boot loader
<gmcastil> ramox: yup, np
<mohbana> usr13, something other than real player im going to try mplayer
<Parsec300> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<usr13_> mohbana: Why do you not want to use RealPlayer?
<mrthaggar> I've installed Ubuntu using a thing called Wubi, it creates a virtual disk and installs it as an application, then adds the option to boot into Ubuntu at startup
<KKSlider1337> syntaxerror55: nickserv i replace with my nickname? and do i type that in this chat room (im not an expert at irc either im afraid)
#ubuntu 2008-02-02
<mohbana> usr13, not open source and i dont like installing manually
<syntaxerror55> KKSlider1337: no, you keep nickserv. you type it in this chatroom. Your only replacing 'password' with your password.
<KKSlider1337> oh ok
<usr13_> mohbana: It is not hard to install.
<mrthaggar> I'll go and see if I can figure it out :) Thanks for the advice!
<linchapulin> mrthaggar:: If you want to do it that way...just download and install vmware and it should work much better with Ubuntu
<Sakkath> gmcastil: the cd is fine, i just donno how to get it to display on my monitor
<Andeh> hi. I need help on configuring XORG to use my retarded monitor at its full resolution.
<usr13_> mrthaggar: You more than likely already have totem
<gmcastil> KKSlider1337: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<mohbana> Andeh, what gfx card?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: umm...can you explain your problem again?
<usr13_> Andeh: What resolution?
<usr13_> Andeh: 800x600  ?
<Andeh> mohbana: Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT, resolution 1680x1050@60
<bad_cables> Syntaxerror55: when i look, it sais... /interface/whatever.o not found, so i shell to /interface and i see only whatever.h... is that what i should change?
<syntaxerror55> bad_cables: No. whatever.h is the source, whatever.o is the binary
<Sakkath> gmcastil: the cd is fine, the boot menu is 1280x1024, so with default 'vga' or setting to 1280x1024x32, it doesn't show up, monitor just says no signal. i normally use 1440x900 on geforce 8800gts 512MB
<mohbana> Andeh, whats your current resolution? have u installed the drivers?
<Andeh> drivers? "nvidia" driver?
<mohbana> yes
<Andeh> i have the glx thing
<usr13_> Andeh: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ; nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Andeh> I already had this conversation. I looked at XORGS startup logs and it said something about the monitor not supporting the res, even though i was using it in windows ten minutes ago.
<Parsec300> How can I update the restricted nVidia drivers when they come out?
<Parsec300> Anyone?
<Andeh> usr13: i'm in GNOME now, but okay :P
<danbhfive> Parsec300: wont they upgrade with the rest of your software?
<gpivan> some know the name of the server in spanish?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: i think the boot image has to be 640x480
<Andeh> usr13: okay
<Sakkath> gmcastil: i checked my monitor by pressin menu button and it said 1280x1024
<themunkee> can anyone help me with drivers for ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF?
<mohbana> Andeh, are you using the nvidia drivers?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: you're trying to get grub to display graphics, right?
<Parsec300> Haven't seen it happen yet danbhfive. Should it?
<Sakkath> gmcastil: grub is there fine, but the os won't boot
<themunkee> i was told that when running glxgears, it's supposed to be smooth
<Sakkath> it won't show
<Andeh> mohbana: yeah, i ran reconfigure xorg and told it to use NOT nv, but nvidia.
<danbhfive> Parsec300: yeah, usually
<gmcastil> Sakkath: is that a yes?
<Sakkath> gmcastil: no
<danbhfive> Parsec300: is this a new install?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: so...what are you trying to do? i don't really know
<mohbana> Andeh, tell me if you see nvdia x server settings under apps -> sys tools
<Sakkath> gmcastil: i'm trying to install it, i'm talking about the cd, when i pres 'Start or Install Kubuntu' or do the safe gfx mode, it does something and then monitor says 'No Signal'
<Andeh> mohbana: strange. they used to be there
<gmcastil> Sakkath: ah...ok.  when you boot, you might try editing the boot parameters
<Parsec300> danbhfive, well, not exactly new. I've been running it for over a month now, but there was a recent update of the drivers.
<gmcastil> Sakkath: i think you have to press F6 - that will let you edit the boot options that are passed to the kernel - try removing the words 'quiet' and 'splash'
<gpivan> thanks for the answer :-@
<danbhfive> Parsec300: how do you know there was an update?
<Andeh> mohbana: what is the command to run that? i don't see it in the menu
<mohbana> Andeh, is this a fresh install
<Ian00> whats a good prog to view images?
<jhalstead> when I plug in my mp3 player rhythmbox opens.  how do I change this default app to say amarok??
<gmcastil> Sakkath: i had the same problem - the default install setup didn't work with my video card, so i had to remove those parameters
<soldats> Ian00, GQView
<Ian00> thx soldats
<Parsec300> I regularly check a website which lists new versions of a lot of software and drivers and there was a new version of the nVidia Linux Dislplay Drivers.
<Fallenou> hi !
<Parsec300> danbhfive, how do I check the version anyway?
<soldats> Ian00, gimp and inkscape can edit them GQView is just a viewer
<Andeh> mohbana: yes.
<Fallenou> i'm some trouble, i just installed hardy heron beta 3 (by doing gksudo "update-manager -d") and i cannot launch apt-get anymore
<gmcastil> Sakkath: let me know if that works
<Fallenou> apt-get: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by apt-get)
<me6ez> hey
<danbhfive> Parsec300: try synaptic, I dont know the cli commands for that
<Fallenou> i had similar problem before upgrading , with konqueror or OpenOffice for exemple, but not with apt-get
<mohbana> Andeh, i am assuming you havn't installed the nidia drivers before? are yo running 800x600 right? are you on 64bi?
<Fallenou> it seems that after the update it's getting worse :p
<Fallenou> do you know how to repare that ?
<Sakkath> gmcastil: all right, be back later whether it works or not
<Gnine> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Andeh> mohbana: I have everything installed. I'm running at 1400x1050
<gmcastil> Sakkath: later
<wigren> how do i check the md5sum of an iso file
<abarbaccia> hello all, i just installed 4GB ram into my desktop but gutsy is only showing 2GB
<danbhfive> wigren: md5sum?
<abarbaccia> anybody know why? bios shows full 4gb
<visof> how can i kill process?
<Gnine> !md5sum | wigren
<ubotu> wigren: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<soldats> visof, killall appname
<wigren> o well thats just way to easy. thanks
<soldats> abarbaccia, did you run memtest86 to check
<themunkee> can anyone help me with drivers for "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF"?
<abarbaccia> soldats: how will memtest help me here? im trying to get gutsy to recognize it - it shows up in the bios
<abarbaccia> its a kernel problem somewhere
<abarbaccia> or a module of some sort
<moon_> bonsoire tous le mondes
<soldats> !fr > moon_
<moon_> excus soldats;
<Gnine> also check system > admistration > system monitor for a list of running processes
<bob6938> DCC SEND ^%$#^*($&%*#&%$*(#&*(#&%*(#%
<Andeh> mohbana: I found this in the log: (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1680x1050@60"; removing.
<soldats> abarbaccia, hmm, well im not the hardware expert but i had a similar problem. but i ran memtest and the mem wasnt fully detected
<soldats> sorry
<abarbaccia> soldats: thanks for the help though!
<mohbana> Andeh, is the nvidia x server settings under apps -> sys tools?
<ixian_> hi, i'm looking for a program for linux that displays system info (cpu, battery, bandwidth, etc) on the desktop. i've seen some screenshots where someone is using this type of app but i don't know what it is called
<Andeh> mohbana: forget the menu, just tell me the command to run it
<paladin_> ixian_ : hardinfo
<Mania> hi i have problem with wireless connection
<hub> so who sent Sonja to #gphoto for a mount problem?>
<paladin_> ixian_ : but it has a bug in some platforms
<Mania> i try this sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<mohbana> Andeh, that app allows you configure it
<hub> because USB Storage camera are none of gphoto business
<Mania> with this result
<Mania> eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<Andeh> mohbana: Yes. what is the command for the app?
<Sonja> it was syntaxerror55
<syntaxerror55> what?
<Sonja> the camera thingy
<hub> syntaxerror55: you sent Sonja to #gphoto because the mass storage device does not mount
<hub> syntaxerror55: while gphoto does not even deal with mass storage
<Sonja> how do i mount it then?
<hub> it should be automatic
<syntaxerror55> hub: He said his camera didn't work.
<shr1k3> Mania: device might be another name, e.g. wlan0 -- check ifconfig
<mohbana> Andeh, sudo nvidia-settings
<hub> if it is not, it is an ubuntu bug
<Parsec300> danbhfive, thanks for the help. Gotto go get some sleep.
<Sonja> (i'm a girl)
<hub> Sonja: I was about to point out ;-)
<Sonja> should it put an icon on the desktop
<Sonja> of the camera?
<hub> it should
<syntaxerror55> hub: I thought it had mounted, and he gave me a message. I don't know anything about gPhoto, so it confused me. Sorry.
<Sonja> instead it just opens the "import photos" window
<moon_> est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider a configuré ma web cam sur ubuntu
<hub> yeah that's gnome-volume-manager that does that
<Sonja> which says "no images found" even though winxp has no problem
<Sonja> moon_ #ubuntu-fr maybe?
<Gnine> !fr
<hub> moon_: y'a un channel en francais quelque part
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hub> yep
<Sakkath> gmcastil: progress--but stuck at the boot scripts thing
<Mania> shr1k3: i try this to http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32880/
<syntaxerror55> hub: Sorry? D:
<hub> syntaxerror55: actually I even think it is an ubuntu bug... I couldn't tell because I no longer use ubuntu
<Sonja> what should i do to mount the camera?
<Andeh> mohbana: I ran nvidia-settings
<Andeh> it says I'm not using the NVIDIA driver
<morphatic> I used repository to install VMWare server, but I don't seem to be able to access the MUI...  does anyone know how I can tell if it is installed?
<hub> Sonja: I'd try this in the terminal: "pmount /dev/sda1"
<Sonja> it's so much easier in winxp, but i'd rather keep trying in ubuntu
<Andeh> mohbana: and that i should run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart X, which I just did, and now it still says that!
<Sonja> hub ok let me try
<syntaxerror55> hub: Ah, okay. Because gphoto outputted something, I thought to blaim gphoto.
<hub> syntaxerror55: the dialog?
<Sakkath> gmcastil: what about the -- at the end of the line? ('quiet splash --') or osmething like that.
<Sakkath> something
<Sonja> ok installing pmount
<shr1k3> Mania: does iwconfig show another interface available?
<hub> syntaxerror55: it is not gphoto. gphoto does NOT have a UI
<Sonja> Error: device /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /media/windowsold
<Mania> no that all
<hub> Sonja: oh
<Sonja> that's one of my hard drives
<hub> Sonja: dmesg should tell which /dev/sd it is
<gmcastil> Sakkath: yeah, delete the -- thing too
<syntaxerror55> hub: she typed something in here, and I failed to realize it was a dialog. I use gphoto. I have a canon powershot a460
<mohbana> Andeh, althought this is for a 8800gts you could give it try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679266 the url for the 64bit version is http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/169.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.09-pkg2.run
<Sonja> usb-storage: device found at 6
<Sonja> is that it?
<Andeh> mohbana: So the glx-new drivers dont work?
<hub> Sonja: it should give a bit more than that
<gmcastil> does anyone happen to know what package 'convert' is a part of? i've found some man pages on google, but it's not easy to find the package that it comes from
<high-freq> anyone know if there is a default firewall settings when u first install ubuntu?
<d03boy> when does the new version com eout
<Pthag> imagemagick?
<mohbana> Andeh, mine is working fine on 169.09 release
<high-freq> or do i have to install one
<astro76> gmcastil: imagemagick
<Starnestommy> d03boy: april?
<Sonja> the output of dmesg is huge
<d03boy> ugh
<Andeh> mohbana: so the solution is to use something else?
<Mania> shr1k3: ?!
<shr1k3> Mania: you don't show an eth1 device, thats why the error
<Gnine> !firewall | high-freq
<ubotu> high-freq: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gmcastil> astro76: yeah...thats what i thought, but convert isn't present on this installation
<Sonja> thanks for trying to help me, hub and syntaxerror55
<gmcastil> astro76: imagemagick is installed, but there isn't a convert command
<high-freq> thx gnine
<Mania> shr1k3: ok but what is your soultion?
<hardwire_> hi
<shr1k3> find your wireless device name, check output of "iwconfig"
<danfg> i tried upgrading to ubuntu 7.10 and a few things went wrong, ubuntu-desktop failed to be installed. i was able to boot ok though. now i tried "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" and aptitude is asking if i should remove some 51 packages. why's that, why are packages being removed if i want to install ubuntu-desktop?
<mohbana> Andeh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Arceye> still got problems with wmv files ( specificaly windows media 9 audio codec ) the video plays fine but no audio ?
<astro76> gmcastil: perhaps reinstall the package, it's definitely a part of it http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=imagemagick&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<gmcastil> astro76: nm...i wasn't querying the apt-cache correctly
<high-freq> problem is...i have teamspeak server setup on this laptop and i just installed voip ata device to the network for my phone...now the ts server don't work and i dunno i didn't change any configs or anything on laptop and i also checked the router and still has ts port enabled for this laptop's internal ip addy so i dunno
<mohbana> Andeh, i didn't use that myself as i got mine working through the nvidia thing
<Mania> shr2k3: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32881/
<gmcastil> astro76: yeah, i was pretty sure that it was - i wasn't searching locally installed packages but the repos themselves
<Andeh> mohbana: oh screw this. I need to do a clean ubuntu install anyway, I'm going to install x64 instead of 32 bit
<Mania> shr1k3: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32881/
<gmcastil> astro76: been using rpm too long
<Andeh> mohbana: Might work by default in there
<mohbana> Andeh, if it does good for you
<mohbana> Andeh, but i think you have to install the drivers
<Andeh> mohbana: for what?
<Andeh> mohbana: for the monitor?
<Gnine> !64 | Andeh
<ubotu> Andeh: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<branstrom> http://deb.wapper.ru/nginx/ Anybody know what it says in Russian here? :)
<Mania> shr1k3: ?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone help me with firestarter blocking samba file sharing?  i have posted the details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684366
<Sakkath> gmcastil: it was deleted when it stuck on the boot script thing. another question before i get ahead of myself, my windows partition is nvraid (raid0), the 'bios' (sw?) raid. can i read my windows files & can i install on this? i'd like to install ubuntu on the raid too
<Gnine> !en | branstrom
<ubotu> branstrom: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<branstrom> Gnine: well
<branstrom> anybody know an up-to-date source of nginx packages, then?
<Andeh> Wine doesn't work in 64 bit?
<branstrom> I hate having to build my own
<gmcastil> Sakkath: i don't really know...i'm not familiar with software raids like yours
<Starnestommy> Andeh: it works for me in 64 bit
<gmcastil> Sakkath: installing on a raid is easy, if it's a hardware raid (like with a 3ware controller)
<Sakkath> gmcastil: who can afford one of those controllers? :P
<shr1k3> Mania: eth1 is your wireless device
<Sakkath> i don't know what the difference from 'bios' raid and sw raid is
<Mania> shr1k3: ok
<shr1k3> Mania: checking...
<Sakkath> if i could partition both disks fine, i could use a linux sw raid w/mdadm instead maybe
<Mania> how?
<Sakkath> i would love to be able to read my windows files but if i can't... oh well
<Sakkath> i just gotta make sure i can install w/out harming anything
<Gnine> !raid | Sakkath
<ubotu> Sakkath: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mania> shr1k3: how can i check it?
<jrgp> VLC broke my ubuntu's sound when it crashed while playing a dvd. no sound at all in any programs on gnome, fluxbox, or kde. Please help!
<Sakkath> Gnine: what is the point of the bios raid if linux can do it w/out it? is it required for windows?
<shr1k3> Mania: i tried taking my wireless interface down to see if i got same result: nope, got this(wlan0     No scan results)
<erawfish> Gnine: basically yes
<Sakkath> erawfish: was that supposed to be to me?
<shr1k3> Mania: Are you using network manager?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: the bios raid is OS transparent
<oldred`> hello
<Mania> shr1k3: yes
<oldred`> somebody can help me ?
<Sakkath> bios raid is like 'hardware fakeRAID' and it's really a softraid and softRAID is the linux like mdadm and stuff?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: uh....and I DO have a 3ware controller
<danbhfive> oldred`: what help do you need?
<Sakkath> i know linux raid is better.. but i couldn't do that with windows
<jrgp>  VLC broke my ubuntu's sound when it crashed while playing a dvd. no sound at all in any programs on gnome, fluxbox, or kde
<shr1k3> Mania: does that show available wireless aps?
<Sakkath> gmcastil: that's awesome :), i'm jealous
<yurimaster> hello
<Mania> no
<gmcastil> Sakkath: network admin
<oldred`> i need to know if there`s a soft like mIRC
<gmcastil> oldred`: eh?
<Starnestommy> oldred`: xchat?
<Gnine> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<oldred`> I`m new in ubuntu and it`s not easy for me with xchat
<gmcastil> oldred`: i would try googling for linux irc client
<JAHUTEHAS> does ubuntu works on my 286
<yurimaster> do you know, how to customize mountain ghost?
<danbhfive> oldred`: I use pidgin
<Starnestommy> oldred`: maybe konversation
<gmcastil> oldred`: ERC is the best
<Gnine> !irssi
<void^> JAHUTEHAS: no.
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Mania> shr1k3: you mean netork network setting left side from clock?
<Scunizi> gmcastil, saw your posts on Imagemagic earlier.. try typing "display" in terminal. You'll have a gui for IM..
<gmcastil> Scunizi:  i fixed it, it was something simple
<Scunizi> gmcastil, k..
<oldred`> it works with Pidgin ?
<pundipall> why does not firefox start in ubuntu
<Codenut> Good eving all!!
<Sakkath> anyways knowing about the raid doesn't help my gfx problem :(
<gmcastil> Scunizi: i thought that the package was installed, but it wasn't - i was grepping the wrong list of things
<shr1k3> Mania: NetworkManager next to clock, when you click on it should show wired and wireless networks
<Sakkath> apparently removing quiet and splash helped, but why was it stuck at that boot script thing?
<gmcastil> pundipall: a more specific question will be more likely to get answered
<Mania> yes
<Codenut> My keyboard says IBM on it, so naturally a few keys don´t work.
<gmcastil> Sakkath: probably a problem with your video card - did it work with those options removed?
<Mania> but "no network connection" display me
<TUplink> hi all.... i have a prob... i lost my ubuntu cd... i have the image on the same box and have no more cd's......   im using apt-get to install somthing and it wants the cd    is there a way to make it use the image
<Scunizi> gmcastil, I dove into some docs on IM and found the gui. It's installed by default but many don't use it if they know the commandline syntax to do things.
<Sakkath> gmcastil: yes "apparently removing quiet and splash helped, but why was it stuck at that boot script thing?"
<paladin_> guys do you recommend any particular ftp server?
<gmcastil> Sakkath: the install should work just fine, though - it'll figure it out now
<Sakkath> gmcastil: my vid card is fine i'm using it right now (:
<JAHUTEHAS> 55981349
<pundipall> well, when i extract firefox installlation file, which executable I have to run
<TUplink> i mounted the image to /cdrom   but as soon as you hit enter in apt-get it unmounts it
<JAHUTEHAS> ubuntu launch maybe hepls
<shr1k3> Mania: does it allow you to do "Manual Configuration"?
<Micro> Hey guys, i have an issue with Compiz. My graphics card is 3d enabled, restricted driver installed, 3D enabled, but Desktop Effects just simply wont start
<gmcastil> Sakkath: yeah, just do the installation, and all will work fine - mine did the same thing - i figured it was a poorly supported video card
<Codenut> I am running feisty, I hit something to do with my desktop areas on the lower right of my screen next to the trash bin.
<Micro> cant change the option in Appearance
<Mania> yes
<gmcastil> Scunizi: i prefer CLI
<Sakkath> gmcastil: i said, it gets stuck at that boot script thing
<gmcastil> Sakkath: is it still getting stuck?
<Scunizi> pundipall, did you download FF?
<Codenut> the boxes went away and I can not find them.
<Sakkath> gmcastil: i had no way of telling if/where it was getting stuck w/the gfx not working, now that i removed quiet and splash -- i can see, and it is at that boot script line. i guess i could retry though.
<Scunizi> pundipall, if you downloaded it there was no need.. It's already installed in Ubuntu
<gmcastil> Sakkath: which bootscript line?
<jrgp> how can I fix broken sound?
<danbhfive> !who > oldred`
<paladin_> guys do you recommend any particular ftp server? what options do i have
<Sakkath> gmcastil: ill find out, 1 min
<gmcastil> Sakkath: there are many bootscripts being run
<Sakkath> i think it was about rc.local
<TUplink> hi all.... im using apt-get to install somthing and it wants the cd    is there a way to make it use the image
<Scunizi> paladin_, proftpd
<gmcastil> Sakkath: rc.local is a directory in /etc - there are scripts in there that it's running
<pundipall> yes, i downloaded, and extracted the firefox installation for linux
<Scunizi> paladin_, gftp
<Scunizi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<gmcastil> Sakkath: do you see lines with something like:    [OK]  ?
<Gnine> check system > preferences > appearance > visual effects  | micro
<Sakkath> gmcastil: 1 sec
<pundipall> basically i want to get portable firwefox for ubuntu
<oldred`> thanks guys!
<oldred`> ubuntu rule!
<Micro> thats where im changing the option to turn them on, but it simply sits there, flickers twice, then says they can't be enabled
<Mania> shr1k3: ?!
<Micro> compiz --replace: http://www.pastebin.ca/888324
<Scunizi> pundipall, portable?  you mean to install into a usb key? or what?
<DSpair> Hey all...
<pundipall> yes, run firefox from usb for example
<gmcastil> pundipall: why?
<shr1k3> Mania: can you do "Manual Configuration" from NetworkManager of your wireless device?
<Mania> Yes
<DSpair> Can anyone tell me how to change the saved settings inside of gnome-network-manager?
<Mania> shr1k3: yes
<jrgp> !sound
<DSpair> I have an old configuration for my home wireless saved, and I need to change it.
<pundipall> tghe installation sucks!! i want portable software.  like portable apps for windows..
<jrgp> can anyone please help me with my broken sound?
<shr1k3> Mania: if it is configured properly youshould be able to see a list of access points from the NM popup
<maxownz> anyone have any guesses why my IEs4Linux looks like this --http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotot9.png -- the menus and toolbars aren't showing
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nemilar> jrgp: what's the problem?
<magnetron> VvWolverinevV: the netmask should be 192.168.1.100/24  <--- not 25
<JAHUTEHAS> i give info about world and anything other you ask like ubuntu and so, feel free to talk +37255981349
<Scunizi> pundipall, check out u3.com for portable apps.. also there are threads on ubuntuforums.org showing how to install ubuntu to a usb key. You can also use "Damn Small Linux" for that.
<stowaway> Hello, Im thinking about runing ubuntu and xp on the same system dual boot.. could i load winxp on say a 50gig partion leaving the rest spare. then install mythubunu on the rest.. then use some proggie as a menu to decide which partion to boot off?
<nemilar> stowaway: yes
<jrgp> I was playing a dvd with VLC. vlc crashed. I closed it with xkill and after that no sounds can be heard. when I use xmms or something it acts like its playing the sounds, but nothing is really coming out.
<nemilar> !dualboot | stowaway
<ubotu> stowaway: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shr1k3> Mania: same results as using iwlist
<Scunizi> stowaway, that's exactly what the installer will do.. there are notes on hwo to do that correctly.
<stowaway> thanks :)
<Mania> shr1k3: that problem is diplay me nothing no error no dvice anything!1, i give netwrk name+network seurity+password
<Scunizi> !dual | stowaway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> maxownz: i thought ies4linux was just for testing html and javascript, and that it wasnt about being a functional browser
<Gnine> !xgl | micro
<ubotu> micro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<maxownz> well i can't even see where i'm typing in the URL
<Juzzy`> !alsa | Juzzy`
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: does 192.168.1.100/24 open 192.168.1.202?
<nemilar> jrgp: try running: killall -9 vlc       in the terminal
<stowaway> !dvb | stowaway
<stowaway> !dvt-t | stowaway
<maxownz> danbhfive: i'm not really concerned with the rest of the functionality
<magnetron> VvWolverinevV: yes.
<Mania> shr1k3: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32894/
<magnetron> !msgthebot > stowaway
<pundipall> no i wanto to use porable linux software on ubuntu, just like i use portable apps for windows. i dont waht the whole platform onto usb
<nemilar> jrgp: vlc has a bug that, sometimes if it's killed via xkill, it will still remain as a running process in the background.  you can test this, if you run 'ps aux | grep vlc'
<jrgp>  it said "no process killed"
<danbhfive> maxownz: thats all I know, I've never actually used it
<nemilar> jrgp: run that ps aux | grep vlc
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: hmm, ill try it, thanks, i thought i read that /24 only opens a certain number of IPs (less than 100)
<jrgp> nemilar: joe      13681  0.0  0.0   2972   764 pts/1    S+   19:44   0:00 grep vlc
<stowaway> np mag
<nemilar> jrgp: huh.  try restarting alsa?
<jrgp> how do I do that?
<bulmer> Mania iwlist eth1 scan
<jrgp> I've already rebooted
<Scunizi> pundipall, would you be trying to run these programs only from a linux system or would you also try on a windows system?
<magnetron> VvWolverinevV: it will open all adresses starting with 192.168.1.
<shr1k3> Mania: try "ifconfig eth1 up" then try iwlist command
<Mania> shr1k3:  iwlist eth1 scan
<Mania> eth1      No scan results
<nemilar> jrgp: oh, in that case... check that nothing is muted or all the way down, in the mixer
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: where can i read more about that notation?
<nemilar> jrgp: sometimes that will happen for some reason
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: or what is it called?
<shr1k3> Mania: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Mania> shr1k3:  ifconfig eth1 up
<Mania> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<magnetron> VvWolverinevV: try the linux network administrators guide, search for "netmask"
<pundipall> i dont like installing. i waNTO run program from only one location and the programs data would be stored on it's subfolders
<nemilar> Mania: you didn't sudo ;)
<bulmer> Mania-> you have an AP nearby that is owrking?
<jrgp> nemilar: everything is up all the way
<nemilar> jrgp: hmm this is very strange.
<nemilar> you said you rebooted, right?
<jrgp> yes
<Mania> shr1k3:  sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Mania> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<nemilar> jrgp: you tried multiple applications, nothing plays sound?
<jrgp> right
<Scunizi> pundipall, check out http://www.linux.com/articles/59040 and http://www.linuxfortravelers.com/general/portable-apps
<nemilar> hrmph
<JAHUTEHAS> what is ReactOS, has anyone checked it reactos.org
<jrgp> nemilar: I didn't do anything involving root, could it be a config error in a hidden file in my home directory?
<shr1k3> Mania: check http://linuxmafia.com/faq/VALinux-kb/siocsifflags-error.html
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: i think the ubuntu community documentation is off, let me try to find it
<Scunizi> pundipall, the other thing I can think of is to designate /home as your usb drive.
<nemilar> jrgp: I doubt it... if xmms is acting like it's playing sound
<nemilar> It usually gets grumpy if there's any config problems
<Gnine> !ubuntu | JAHUTEHAS
<ubotu> JAHUTEHAS: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Andeh> Is flash plugin STILL broken?
<ere4si> if I'm going to use the comp offline and don't turn my router on everything in gutsy is slow - I turn the router on and everything opens like it should - any ideas why?
<bulmer> Mania I think you may be coming across the infamous broadcom chip wifi hell
<jrgp> nemilar: what if I apt-get purge everything sound related and then reinstall them?
<jar> hello
<Mania> bulmer: i dont now
<bulmer> ere4si-> what do you expect to do?
<Mania> *know
<Sakkath_> gmcastil: it wasn'st stuck at the local boot scripts, it said [OK] so all i had to do was press enter. now i'm in console and how should i start up kdm?
<JAHUTEHAS> but i heard that ReactOS is connected with wine
<bulmer> Mania-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<Gnine> that reactos is not ubuntu
<Sakkath_> gmcastil: apparently it's running... alt-f8 has nothing?
<ere4si> bulmer: I can't understand why the router not being on should effect nautilus for example
<Mania> ubuntu 7.10
<Scunizi> Sakkath, try alt + F7
<shr1k3> Mania: what wireless device to you have, you can check output of "lspci"
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: that's regular console
<Sakkath_> oh
<Sakkath_> erm
<bulmer> ere4si-> it should not lest you told it to browse the network
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i meant f7 when i said f8 to gmcastil
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: there's nothing there.
<RoxanneEDM> hello boys,  i have a external USB hard drive, and i want to format it to fat32, could someone help me out for a few minutes?
<bulmer> Mania-> can you check your /lib/firmware/`uname -r`  and see if any of the broadcom chip firmware is there?
<Mania> bulmer: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32895/
<Scunizi> Sakkath, ah.. ok.. how 'bout /etc/init.d/kdm start
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: use gparted
<ere4si> bulmer: hence my question - everything is slow to open etc with no net connection - even terminals
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ps aux shows kdm, but ok
<RoxanneEDM> nemilar:  i tried, but it will not format it
<jrgp> nemilar: what the? I change a toggle switch in alsamixer and it got the sound back :) I really appreciate you trying to help. thanks
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: you have to be root
<shr1k3> Mania: yup Broadcom
<nemilar> jrgp: yeah I figured it would be something in the mixer
<nemilar> jrgp: glad it works
<histo> !broadcom > Mania,   Mania Read the private message from ubotu.
<RoxanneEDM> ok then that is what i need help with
<RoxanneEDM> how do i log in as root
<RoxanneEDM> root/root?
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: you don't ;)
<Gnine> !fat32 | RoxanneEDM
<histo> !sudo > RoxanneEDM,   RoxanneEDM Read the private message from ubotu.
<ubotu> RoxanneEDM: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<RoxanneEDM> lol ok
<bulmer> ere4si-> how about rebooting? try reboot again just for kicks
<drrohin> i just in stalled ubuntu can some help me get java and flash installed and working
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: run 'sudo gparted'
<histo> !flash > drrohin,   drrohin Read the private message from ubotu.
<histo> !java > drrohin,   drrohin Read the private message from ubotu.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: it says that /etc/default/locale doesn't exist and it also says starting K display manager: kdm. but nothing happens :X
<nemilar> histo just loves ubotu messages
<ere4si> bulmer: tried rebooting - and booting with router on and then turning it off - always with no router things are way slow
<drrohin> thank you
<bulmer> ere4si-> also use "top" to get any kind of indication something is hogging your cpu
<Scunizi> Sakkath, ok.. and that's after checking again the F7 option?
<RoxanneEDM> ok i ran sudo gparted, it started up, but i still see the format option grayed out
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: yes
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: are you selecting the correct drive?
<RoxanneEDM> yes
<bulmer> ere4si-> also another is  try to run lsof -i  when you have your router up, and when the router down, compare the results or pastebin them so we can see
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ok, i killed the process it old you about before, the one that started by itself, then started the initscript. it flashes back buck goes right back to console.
<bad_cables> man, i just found the .deb to the source i was trying to compile with scons...
<ere4si> bulmer: have gdesklets cpu monitor and the cpu use doesn't grow when there's no router
<Mania> bulmer:  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<Mania> bash: /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic: is a directory
<bad_cables> chibitracker.deb
<histo> nemilar: nah just most questions have been asked already
<bad_cables> ;)
<Scunizi> Sakkath, some of what you were discussing previously I missed.. is this a fresh install?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: this is after booting without 'quiet splash --' at the end of the boot line because it's not coming up
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: is it already mounted?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: yes
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: which is to say, in the menu, can you unmount it
<ere4si> bulmer: will do lsof -i thks
<Scunizi> Sakkath, ok.. hang on a sec.. I'll get another option for you.. Nvidia? or Ati?
<RoxanneEDM> it mounts automatically
<Gnine> !livecd | RoxanneEDM
<ubotu> RoxanneEDM: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: the cd is fine and works fine, used vmware to test a startup and check integrity. fine. but on my system, geforce 8800gts 512MB, normally using 1440x900, grub displays fine (monitor reports 1280x1024, so i tried setting 1280x1024x32 with f4 but it still doesn't show up'
<bulmer> Mania I know its a directory of modules..so go see if any are broadcom related
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: yeah... you have to unmount it if you want to reformat it, though
<histo> Sakkath_: do you have grub vga codes in your menu.1st?
<Sakkath_> s/'/)/
<RoxanneEDM> gnine, wow thanks
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: you can right-click on the partition and select unmount, and then you should be able to select format
<RoxanneEDM> ok thank you nemilar , i thought it had to be mounted
<Scunizi>  Sakkath have you .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ..yet?
<Sakkath_> lol i haven't used console in so long i keep trying to do /win 1 instead of alt+f1
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i'll try that now
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: can't change a filesystem while it's in use ;)
<Sakkath_> a lil' dissapointed this doesn't have gpm
<RoxanneEDM> i guess that makes sense
<Scunizi> Sakkath, are you irc'ing with this machine or a different one?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: this machine
<Mania> bulmer: is more file in this directory, wich you mean?
<Sakkath_> well.. techincally a different one, i'm sshing.
<RoxanneEDM> sweet, i think its working
<nemilar> cool
<nemilar> RoxanneEDM: you know Fat32 has a lot of limitations on it, though, I hope
<Scunizi> Sakkath, ok.. after running that command and answering the questions you'll need to restart X by CTRL+ALT+Backspace. It will knock you off this channel and make you log back in..
<DG19075> a question for you all: has anyone noted problems with ubuntu-art and gnome-look? Neither site is responding here...
<Gnine> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bulmer> Mania-> you have to kind of figure out which of those is for broadcom, maybe 43xx is a clue?
<RoxanneEDM> yeah, i just need it for my FTA reciever
<nemilar> true
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i'm in console . . . so i will be here
<Sakkath_> because x didn't start right, that's the problem.
<Sakkath_> lol
<Scunizi> Sakkath, I forgot about that.. console won't disconnect.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: :P
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: does the same thing ):
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: Xorg.0.log has helped a lil' bit
<bulmer> RoxanneEDM-> just for my curiosity, how is that FTA working for you? you get I8 channels? which pci card works for you?
<Mania> bulmer : is more than 100 file and directoy in this, wich you mean?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: is there anything i can get like 'nopaste' in gentoo portage? i will paste these for you
<Scunizi> Sakkath, I think it's an issue with the 8800.. I'm googling now to find the answer.
<bulmer> Mania you have to do some leg work, go see each one if you have to...check them each
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: that would be very gay. make sure you say 512MB or g92, cause it's the newer core.
<Mania> bulmer: sorry but check for What!?
<bulmer> Mania-> you proly can narrow it down to something that has 43xx on it
<Mania> no
<bulmer> Mania->  for a firmware,  see if any of the broadcom is on that directory
<Scunizi> Sakkath, that make it almost for sure..  hang on on phone
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ok, grabbed nopaste off a gentoo box. let me paste my log for you, maybe i can install gpm (:
<bulmer> Mania-> if none, then you dont have the firmware to make that chip work then
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: according to this page: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#ranges 192.168.1.100/25 will allow connections from 192.168.1.100 through 192.168.1.225
<Sakkath_> 'gpm has no installation candidate' :(((((((((
<Mania> bulmer: i dont seen any file with name broadcom! and no 43xx,
<BaD-Laptop> gpm                             - General Purpose Mouse Interface
<arooni-mobile> whats the best program to get smooth sexy graphics like: http://betterexplained.com/wp-content/uploads/rails/mvc-rails.png
<BaD-Laptop> it's there
<jason_> hay im trying to get Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller runing full speed some one drected e to make sure the package was installed and then to run a sudo command ... will any one tell me what that command is please?
<Sakkath_> even typing 'gpm' says to use sudo apt-get install gpm
<Sakkath_> meh.
<bulmer> Mania-> if none, then you dont have the firmware to make that chip work then
<Sakkath_> BaD-Laptop: this is amd64
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: this is amd64 by the way, would i be better off with i386?
<bulmer> !broadcom | Mania
<ubotu> Mania: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
 * Pelo hasn't been able to get anyone to try ubuntu/linux for a year, he's a failiure
<Scunizi> Sakkath, if you're running the 64 bit version of ubuntu .. yes you might be better off with i386
<Scunizi> Sakkath, I'm going to be on the phone for a minute talking to a client. back shortly.
<Gnine> Pelo: ubotu does not know anything about failure. check the !factoid
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ok. i guess i'll have to get i386. i'm sick of no good amd64 support, linux or windows.
<Sakkath_> will be here under nickname 'Sakkath' in a minute
<stephen-mason> is there a version of counterstrike for linux?
<jason_> hay im trying to get Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller runing full speed some one drected e to make sure the package was installed and then to run a sudo command ... will any one tell me what that command is please?
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone compared Tracker to Google Desktop?
<Pelo> stephen-mason, sound familiar did you try google ?
<Pelo> jason_, was it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jason_> the person was named soundray
<jason_> i think so
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jason_> ty pelo
 * Pelo grabs the gratitude and runs 
<stephen-mason> are there any other good free multiplayer fps? for linux?
<jason_> lol
<Sakkath> wow, not used to the small font
<Sakkath> so much diff than the console i was just on (:
<Sakkath> well it's gonna take a long time to d/l this file.
<Sakkath> torrent faster?
<Kevin`> stephen-mason yeah
<Pelo> stephen-mason, go to digg and do a search for linux gaming  there were a couple of artiles over the last few monts
<Gnine> !games | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pelo> Sakkath, it varies,  torrents aer usualy steadier
<stephen-mason> i was thinking of recomendations? any games you guys play that you would recomend?
<Sakkath> Pelo: i'm guessing that was a recommendation for a torrent?
 * Pelo doesn't game , he just supports
<Pelo> Sakkath, I prefer torrents myself, it also helps support the original seeder/maker
<Sakkath> ok (:
<Sakkath> apparently the amd64 won't work for me
<Sakkath> so i need the i386, DAMN i do not wanna wait for this d/l again.
<Pelo> Sakkath, get the i386 then
<Sakkath> :(
<Sakkath> i'm sick of the no good amd64 support - win or linux
<Mania> bulmer: i use yet broadcom, and use the wireless but have signal 0%
<Pelo> Sakkath, just get the cd not the dvd
<ere4si> bulmer: the difference is alltray - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54401/
<Sakkath> Pelo: how many cds is it?
<Pelo> Sakkath, just the one
<Sakkath> using mirrors.kernel.org
<Sakkath> is that good mirror?
<Sakkath> Pelo: omg, if i knew it was only one i wouldn't have wasted a dvd for amd64!
<Pelo> Sakkath, are you looking for the live cd or just a kernel ?
<Sakkath> Pelo: an install cd (:
<bulmer> Mania-> is it your access point? is it up?
<Mania> i dont know what is that?
<Sakkath> i can't believe i wasted a dvd. well i guess i'm glad to know i don't have to waste a 2nd dvd.
<Pelo> Sakkath, get the live cd in torrent format from the www.ubuntu.com site ,   the cd is just the basic install,  the dvd contains all of themain and univers repos
<ferdose> Hello, my friend is having trouble using the comma comand 'iwconfig'... it tells her the command is not found.
<gmcastil> does anyone know if framebuffer support is built into the ubuntu 7.10 64-bit kernel?
<ferdose> common command*
<Sakkath> Pelo: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/ that was a listed mirror on kubuntu website.
<Mania> bulmer : i dont know!
<Scunizi> Sakkath, sounds like you're downloading the i386 version and things will remain status quo until you install that.. am I correct?
<Sakkath> Pelo: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent downloading that, is that fine?
<bulmer> ere4si-> do you have that user 9u ?  who is that?
<Jangari> openoffice seems to paginate things very differently than word, for .doc files that is. Is there a bug fix for that?
<Sakkath> Scunizi: 'status quo'?
<Pelo> Sakkath, looks about right
<Scunizi> Sakkath, nothing left to try to configure until after the next install?
<Sakkath> Scunizi: yeah.
<bulmer> Mania-> I certainly do not know, if your access point is up, so which of us two will have to do the checking?
<jason_> how do i know Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card: ?
<Sakkath> Pelo: that's 697MB, is that the dvd?
<Scunizi> Sakkath, frustrating on 64 bit.. another few years and that won't be an issue.. i hope.
<Sakkath> cds are how big?
<Sakkath> Scunizi: better hope before 2038, lol
<cwillu> 650mb or so
<bulmer> !AP |Mania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ere4si> bulmer: fd = 9u fd = 22u with router - what's fd?
<Sakkath> you gotta be kiddin me i have to use a dvd again?
<Sakkath> ;x
<Mania> bulmer: yes mania i blue
<Pelo> jason_, in the reconfigure command ? if you don't know the answer just leave blank, or the default or auto
<Sakkath> cause't it's 47MB OVER
<Scunizi> Sakkath, that sounds like my drop dead date.. I'll be 88 by then
<Sakkath> :(
<jason_> ok thanks
<bulmer> ere4si-> file descriptor
<Pelo> Sakkath, cd are  700 meg or just about
<KaiForce> ok, there has got to be some modern way to set up an external monitor for my laptop in Gutsy - what am I missing?
<Sakkath> Scunizi: xD. jeesh. i'm 17 :P
<taz> hello.. please any one can help  me with wobbly or cube please
<Sakkath> Pelo: i hope, lol. 697 is a close stretch
<bulmer> Mania-> did you read that link and followed the instructions?
<ere4si> bulmer: have removed alltray and am going to reboot without the router and check brb
<Pelo> Sakkath, do you have the correct torrent ?
<Sakkath> does kubuntu come w/kde4 now
<Scunizi> Sakkath, the iso will fit fine on a cd
<Juzzy`> get a 700mb cd
<Sakkath> Pelo: it said 697MB, should be fine.
<Pelo> Sakkath,  no, only in two relaases,  kde4 was not ready to meet the deadline for the next release
<Industrial> How do I get my package manager not to list any xfce/kde programs? Kthis Kthat..
<Mania_> bulmer: thanx very very very much and your support chanel is worked fine:)
<Juzzy`> Industrial, just use the search function and put in KDE
<Pelo> Industrial, you can'T
<Industrial> Juzzy`: NOT list them.
<taz> any one can help me ??
<jomasecu> I'm trying to install Ubuntu dual booting with XP, but after I install it and reboot, I just go straight into Windows, no bootloader comes up.
<Industrial> Pelo: too bad :<
<Juzzy`> oh well, use search to find what you want and thus you won't have to see as many :P
<Pelo> Industrial, just avoid  packages begining with K
<Juzzy`> jomasecu, did you install XP or Ubuntu first?
<ferdose> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Industrial> gah
<Industrial> that 'strategy' doesnt work while browsing for packages
<Jangari> are & allowed in filenames?
<benanzo> Under the terms of the LGPL are projects that use the code required to give credit either in the License or code headers?
<jomasecu> XP first. It's been on here for a while.
<Pelo> jomasecu, is this a two hdd system and did you install ubuntu on the second hdd ?
<Sakkath> Pelo: good, heard bad things about it so far
<Sakkath> and i can't find any cds, only dvds. always seems to be the opposite, meh.
<benanzo> GOMPlayer for Windows doesn't seem to credit FFMPEG in their license
<jomasecu> Two HDD. Ubuntu is on the primary IDE.
<Pelo> jomasecu, are both xp and ubuntu on the same hdd ?
<xomp> can someone tell me how to change the color of the "highlighted" thingy in gnome? I don't know the proper name of it, but it's the gold colorish thing when you click and hold and drage across the desktop and such...
<jomasecu> No.
<Mania_> ubotu: thank you very very much:)
<Pelo> jomasecu, make sure that the hdd with ubuntu on it is set as the boot hdd in the bios
<Wisteso> does anyone know if there is a way to login via ssh to a live CD without changing the password? sshd doesn't seem to like the default blank pass
<Gnine> check system > administration > screen and graphics preferences to adjust/add/modify display options
<jscinoz> Hey guys, got a compiz query. Compiz runs at a nice 300fps at desktop, 85 when rotating cube and such. and i can run 3d apps at the same time as it. But my problem is as follows, if a 3d app is running and something appears above it (i.e. pidgin guification, rhythmbox notifactions) my entire system either slows to a crawl or hangs completely, both requiring a hard reboot to fix (sometimes not even a sysrq can reboot it when thi
<gmcastil> is there a simple way to use apt-get to determine what packages are available from the repos listed in sources.lst?
<jscinoz> s happens), what can i do?
<Pelo> !who | Gnine
<ubotu> Gnine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jscinoz> gmcastil apt-search?
<Pelo> gmcastil, sudo apt-cache search package name
<Pelo> jscinoz, try asking in #compiz
<jscinoz> thanks
<gmcastil> Pelo: i didn't see the search option...i'll read the details in the man page, thanks
<jscinoz> pelo, #compiz or #compiz-fusion?
<marcelo_> 100/Livre
<Gnine> !compiz | jsc
<ubotu> jsc: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gmcastil> Pelo: it does it all from the cache though right?
<Pelo> jscinoz, either  #compiz will get redirected
<jscinoz> cheers
<Pelo> gmcastil, yes , just sudo apt-get update first
<jason_> ok all is do pelo so gonna try a screen saver see if it helped
<gmcastil> Pelo: right, figurd as much
<gmcastil> Pelo: i miss rpm :)
<Pelo> jason_, whut ?
<xomp> can someone tell me how to change the color of the "highlighted" thingy in gnome? I don't know the proper name of it, but it's the gold colorish thing when you click and hold and drag across the desktop and such...
<jason_> i finished the configurer
<jomasecu> Thanks, Pelo. That was it.
<shermv> hey now
<jason_> and now im gonna try to see if it works
<Mania_> histo: thank you very much
<Pelo> xomp,  that is determined by the theme you are using
<gmcastil> Pelo: it doesn't seem to like *
<Shuggle> does anyone here know of a good usenet binaries ripper that supports nzbs and ssl?
<xomp> Pelo, any way to change it?
<Pelo> gmcastil, no need for * , it will check the name and desrictpion for what ever string you put it
<gmcastil> Pelo: i want to pipe the output to less or grep
<iKap> my ubuntu just totally crashed, and ended up on the login page.. and i had to log back in, where can i check for errors??
<Pelo> xomp,  change theme    menu > system> prefs > appearance,  1st tab,  some themes have colors you can change in the properties button
<snorkel> iKap: /var/log
<xomp> Pelo, thanks, I'll give it a try :)
<gmcastil> Pelo: i just want a raw list of all the packages available from the repos in sources - i'll peruse or grep through it myself
<Gnine> xomp: check system > preferences > appearance for options
<Pelo> gmcastil, you have reached the limit of my habilities
<fouadz> guy , I think we have an issue with lua5.1 ,,,, once installled pkg-config is not able to find it
<iKap> snorkel, which file is the log? im the /var/log directory/folder.
<Pelo> gmcastil, try this,  in FF , there is a you can search the repost from the search tool in the tool bar just leave blank and hit enter, it will return a list of all the packages
<marion__> Can someone help me with sharing a folder?
<snorkel> iKap: try syslog
<snorkel> iKap: u can also use the dmesg command
<Pelo> marion__, you need to use samba , that is all I can personnaly tell you , I'm not familiar with this issue
<nemilar> marion__: be more specific with your question and someone will be more able to help
<iKap> snorkel, i just want someone to see the error log and tell me what might have went wrong, because i dont have the slightest clue.
<gmcastil> Pelo: i'm looking for a way to directly interact with the cache using apt-get, not a frontend
<Jewfro-Macabbi> marion, samba is for sharing w/a windows machine - NFS is for sharing w/a linux machine.
<snorkel> !paste | iKap
<ubotu> iKap: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marion__> I have samba working. I have shared a folder. I browse to the machine but I get a message that it can't show contents. I never prompted for a password.
<Pelo> gmcastil, man apt-cache
<iKap> snorkel, which log should i put in there? the syslog or "demsg" command..?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> marion, yes you have to set your samba password, hold on I'll get you a link to info
<Pelo> marion__, maybe the ppl in #samba can help
<marion__> Jewfro-Macabbi that helps. I am connect 2 linux machines.
<LibertyShadow> Does disabling ipv6 have a negative effect? I like speed/
<gmcastil> Pelo: yes, i've been reading the man page for apt-cache - i don't see a way to just get all the package names from the cache
<snorkel> iKap: syslog
<Rezagrats> How do i setup a BNC ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> marion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<ascarter> I have a server setup with Ubuntu 7.10 server. I want to attach 3 large USB hard drives and share them via Samba. How can I properly setup fstab/smb to share these since a reboot could map the USB drives to different device depending on boot order?
<daniel_bergamini> I've been a faithful ubuntu user for years. Started with 6.04 -> 6.10 -> 7.10 on my Dell M60/D600, hibernate worked fine. I just got a new laptop, m4300 (d830 on steroids) and can't for the life of me get Hibernate to work (suspend to ram is fine). The screen blanks, goes to console, backlight goes out and the system hangs (no disk IO) after the first hibernate attempt. Tons of references to it in the forum but can't find any solut
<marion__> I need to use NFS for sharing between two Ubuntu machines?
<gmcastil> marion__: SSH is a lot easier
<Pelo> gmcastil, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mouseboyx> you could use FTP.
<marion__> gmcastil: what is SSH?
<daniel_bergamini> ascarter: you could mount by /dev/by-uuid
<gmcastil> Pelo: thanks, but that's not exactly what im looking for
<daniel_bergamini> ascarter: I think
<nemilar> marion__: if you are only using linux machines, check out www.techthrob.com/tech/sshfshowto.php
<Pelo> gmcastil, I know but it's the best I can do for you
<gmcastil> marion__: secure shell - also has secure copy
<iKap> snorkel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54402/
<KaiForce> anyone know how to set up external monitors on laptops?
<gmcastil> Pelo: i might just have to figure out where the package cache file is at and then just grep through it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> marion, I think you can use samba
<gmcastil> marion__: nfs is a little more complicated than you probably want to deal with at this point - i would just use scp
<vbabiy> Hey can any one help me fix my scroll on my touch pad mouse, it is extremely slow at scrolling.
<Pelo> gmcastil, try looking in /var/cache/apt ...
<gmcastil> Pelo: yeah
<ascarter> daniel_bergamini: Thanks. Do you know how I can find the uuid for the drive?
<marion__> vbabiy: What is scp?
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: samba is for making linux partitions available to a windows box
<vbabiy> I have tried many xorg hack but I can't seem how to make the scroll speed up
 * Pelo is totaly useless today 
<gmcastil> marion__: scp == secure copy
<snorkel> here's the error message iKap: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<vbabiy> marion__: Secure copy
<nemilar> marion__: if you're using scp you will have to copy the file over, edit it, and then copy it back, however.  SSHFS takes care of all this for you.
<gmcastil> marion__: ssh allows you to remotely log into the box, and scp allows you to remotely copy from one box to another
<daniel_bergamini> ascarter: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<snorkel> i'm not sure of that error may have to search for it
<RequinB5> how does the search function work in nautilus?  Is it just a front end for 'find'?  Does it search for just file types?  all directoreis?  I ask because i'm consistently unable to find the files i need using the search function in a branching dir
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, I'm aware but is that a strict limitation? I though it was *possible* to use it for FS's between lin machines also?
<gmcastil> marion__: it depends on what you're trying to do
<ere4sli> bulmer: removing alltray didn't change the situation - with th router off all progs take 5-10secs to open instead of one - watching top while they take their time opening doesn't show anything???
<nemilar> RequinB5: I know, I hate that...it's useless
<bulmer> gmcastil->  you guys are providing solutions without asking the exact requirements :)
<RequinB5> file names*
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: no idea, samba is really overkill for something that simple
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gmcastil, true - I use SSH
<gmcastil> Jewfro-Macabbi: i'd either use nfs (which is a bit mor complicated) or ssh
<RequinB5> would 'find' in console be more useful?  because i could just use that
<marion__> gmcastil: I just want to see a folder on a remote machine and then drag files to and from it.
<nemilar> I've got SSHFS drives mounted over the 'net, I can stream video and music off them, and it's all encrypted :)
<gmcastil> bulmer: i know, i should just not answer until people actualy ask sensibly worded questions
<Jewfro-Macabbi> marion, SSH would be easier for that task
<nemilar> marion__: use sshfs, it's easy to setup and will give you exactly that
<bulmer> ere4sli-> i dont know, that is a weird problem..
<ere4sli> bulmer: yep - been searching for something similar but have got nowhere - tried chkrootkit but it drew a blank
<xomp> Pelo, that did the trick, cheers!
<marion__> I am searching for sshfs right now.
<bulmer> nemilar-> how far is the remote end? different ISP's ?
<Myiasia> And now everyone here is going to hate me! XD
<Pelo> xomp, glad I could help
<KaiForce> nemilar, sshfs looks nifty
<gmcastil> I want to produce a raw listing of every package available from /etc/apt/sources.lst from the command line using apt.  Does anyone have info about how to do this?  the man page for apt-cache doesn't seem to have an option for anything exactly like this.
<nemilar> bulmer: I've got a mount that's about 2 or 3 miles away, and another halfway across the country (NY to Texas)
<nemilar> KaiForce: it's _awesome_
<daniel_bergamini> ascarter: did that help explain it?
<bulmer> nemilar-> thats is indeed awesome, across the country..nice
<daniel_bergamini> ascarter: sorry, got pulled away
<mular> hey guys, gnome menu I want to reinstall wine but the old wine application menu is still there.. how do I remove it and reinstall it - I tried removing it via gnome menu editor then went to reinstall but wine didn't make a menu item for itself
<RequinB5> Ok, since no one knows about nautilus search function, does anyone know of a very good search program?  Not just file names
<KaiForce> it would be even more awesome if i could see it on my external monitor
<nemilar> bulmer: I just like that it's encrypted :)
<ascarter> daniel_bergamini: sort of. I think my drive is on sdc1. What would the exact ls command be?
<nemilar> ascarter: you want to see the partitions?
<daniel_bergamini> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<daniel_bergamini> will show you all the uuids and what they are currently linked to
<ascarter> daniel_bergamini: Ok yeah, I see that. I can use those in an fstab entry then?
<Leechzilla> I pulled out my USB cable when my external drive stopped responding. Now it won't mount. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<darkfrog> What is the Ubuntu (console-based) alternative to the Red Hat / Fedora "chkconfig" command?
<daniel_bergamini> if the hdxy id's change in a reboot
<bulmer> ere4sli-> just out of curiosity, can you paste your  pstree and  also "mount" results
<Pelo> gmcastil, see if you can do someting with  sudo apt-cache dump
<iKap> anyone know what this error means "ome-laptop gdm[5226]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 "
<gmcastil> Pelo: tried it already
<gmcastil> Pelo: i'm looking for a replacement for: rpm -qa
<daniel_bergamini> ascarter: yes, that should work in a fstab entry, YMMV
<lufis> I can tunnel http requests through ssh to another computer right, and use it as sort of a proxy?
<RequinB5> Ok, since no one knows about nautilus search function, does anyone know of a very good search program?  Not just file names
<flexusflexus> bit torrent client for ubuntu?
 * Pelo is starting to get annyed at gmcastil  for having already tried all his suggestion
<gmcastil> Pelo: wait...nm, not that
<ere4sli> bulmer: k
<nemilar> RequinB5: find is good
<bazhang> transmission flexusflexus
<Jewfro-Macabbi> flexusflexus, transmission, azureus, there are hundreds...
 * gmcastil thinks thats what normal users should do instead of spam #ubuntu with aquestions that the man pages can answer
<nemilar> RequinB5: beagle, locate, and tracker are all good
<ascarter> nemilar: I want to find a consistent id I can use in an fstab entry to make sure my USB drive comes up in the same mount point each time (and then I can share it via smb)
<RequinB5> nemilar - find apparenly doesn't search the files, just the names
<flexusflexus> ok what about deluge?
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<flexusflexus> any good?
<nemilar> RequinB5: than beagle or tracker
<nemilar> ascarter: UUIDs, yeah
<RequinB5> no manuel entries for those, are they in the repos?
<Pelo> Jewfro-Macabbi, deluge is nice and getting better,  but I personnaly prefer running utorrnet on wine
<bulmer> ascarter-> look into udev, read some tutorials on it..im still trying to learn it
<iKap> snorkel, do u kno what it means
<Pelo> flexusflexus,  deluge is nice and getting better,  but I personnaly prefer running utorrnet on wine
<flexusflexus> ok thanx
<nemilar> RequinB5: yeah...tracker is installed by default in 7.10 though
<ascarter> bulmer: Thanks - I'll check that out.
<snorkel> iKap: ur X window system is dying for some reason
<nemilar> RequinB5: you might want to see if trackerd is already running
<snorkel> iKap: check the logs for X
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Pelo, wine? what's that special about utorrent?
<Bigstone> Hi, newbie on Xubuntu here.. How do I get Xubuntu to find my 3c5098-c (ISA) Networkcard? Tried lspci but it's not listed.
<RequinB5> 'tracker' does nothing, i'll look at running processes nemilar
<nemilar> RequinB5: I prefer Beagle, but I think it's mostly just because of the name (<3 bealges)
<iKap> snorkel, which log should i check?
<Pelo> Jewfro-Macabbi, utorrent is for windows,  wine is a compatibility layer for runing windows apps in linux
<bulmer> Bigstone-> well you know ISA is not pci right?   try  dmesg
<Bigstone> yeah..
<Bigstone> true..
<nemilar> lol ISA
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Pelo, I know what wine is - I was just wondering what was that cool about utorrent you'd go through running wine to use it?
<nemilar> good ol' ISA
<Bigstone> hehe
<lufis> Jewfro-Macabbi: Ktorrent is quite nice
<Bigstone> tried dmesg with no result..
<RequinB5> trackerd is running, nemilar, how do i accessit
<daniel_bergamini> Bigstone: that is probably a 3c509B (not 8)?
<Pelo> Jewfro-Macabbi, well I was a utorrent fanboy to start with
<Bigstone> Nope.. it says 3c5098-c...
<jscinoz> Gnome system monitor seems to use ~40% of the first CPU core when it runs, changing the update frequency has no affect on its cpu usage, and i can confirm it really is using this much cpu, and not just incorrectly reporting its own usage, top reports g-s-m using the same cpu amount.
<snorkel> iKap: check the /var/log directory for any logs for X server they should start with X i'm not on linux right now not sure
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lufis, I like azureus - just because I'm used to it, and it offers encryption/I2p/tor networks.
<gmcastil> is there an ubuntu package that has kernel documentation?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Pelo, I can dig it
<nemilar> Jewfro-Macabbi: you're really not supposed to be using bittorrent on tor
<lufis> Jewfro-Macabbi: ok. just suggesting... didn't see your question, but ktorrent supports all of that
<Pelo> jscinoz, don't use system monitor then ,  open a terminal and type top
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nemilar, that's true - but should I need that option for some reason - I like that it's there.
<nemilar> _stop using bittorrent on the TOR network!!_ (OT)
<snorkel> iKap: check Xorg.log i think
<nemilar> Jewfro-Macabbi: true ...
<iKap> snorkel, okay
<ReconstitueKlean> Is there a way to roll back the default ubuntu fonts?
<gmcastil> nemilar: no one has any sense of courtesy or anything - leeches
<Pelo> ReconstitueKlean, would you like me to list them for you ?
<snorkel> iKap: check gdm.log also
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: Unless you know a quick fix?
<ReconstitueKlean> then sure
<nemilar> TOR is used by chinese refugees fighting for freedom of speech.... and by 16 year old boys downloading the newest punk rock album.
<Pelo> ReconstitueKlean, sans 10 for the first 3 , sans bold 10 for the fourth,  monospace 10 for the last
<jscinoz> pelo, i know, but still this kind of thing is a bug that should be addressed, it appears to be https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/93847
<jscinoz> so its a known bug at least.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nemilar, or by anyone looking for some anonymity
<taz> hi any one can help me to get cube 3d ? i couldnt find..
<nemilar> Jewfro-Macabbi: yeah, but some are more deserving than others
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: I have windows like fonts, I want to switch back to the 'cleartype' fonts.
<nemilar> this is all OT anyhow
<Pelo> jscinoz, it 's not a bug, when starting , the gnome system monitor just asks for a lot of cpu to get up to speed with allt he prcesses , then it settles down
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: I think it's the fonts themselves
<drrohin> need help installing azureus
<lufis> drrohin: what's the issue?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> nemilar, I avoid that debate entirely - free speech is free speech - I won't decide who deserves what.
<jscinoz> pelo, mine stays like that for the entire time its running, doesn't decerase
<jscinoz> decrease*
<Pelo> ReconstitueKlean, what is the issue exactly ? I thought you jsut messedwit the defaults and wanted them back
<drrohin> i am really new to this and i am clueless
<Leechzilla> I pulled out my USB cable when my external drive stopped responding. Now it won't mount. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<lufis> drrohin: sudo apt-get install azureus   will install the azureus package
<Pelo> jscinoz, I think that is specific to your system , not sure why, it's not  problem on mine
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: My fonts have a windows-like scheme to them.
<drrohin> thank you
<daniel_bergamini> Leechzilla: are you sure the drive isn't dead? Have you tried fsck'ing it?
<iKap> snorkel, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54403/
<lufis> drrohin: there's multiple routes of installing software: 1) from the "Add/remove" in the applications menu, synaptic, and the command line thru apt
<Pelo> ReconstitueKlean,  help me out pleas, what is the issue you are trying to solve ?
<Leechzilla> daniel_bergamini, it's an NTFS drive. I don't know if the drive's dead
<lufis> drrohin: "add remove" is the easiest for beginners
<mopflite> lufis: and also the command line using aptitude :-)
<jscinoz> pelo, going by the bug i linked, although people have it settle to ~10% after its initial high usage, 10% is far too much for it to be using, especially when top, which performs much the same function uses ~1%
<evil_tech> what program controls automounting?
<drrohin> thankyou
<ReconstitueKlean> I want to change the ubuntu fonts to a more polished-default like state.
<cwillu> hal
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo:
<Bigstone> daniel_bergamini -- I also having trouble to find the ISA SOUNDCARD... An ISA bus issue?
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: http://www.sharpfonts.com/images/comparison.png
<lufis> mopflite: well, don't want to confuse them too much.
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: I want to change the ubuntu fonts to a more polished-default like state.
<Pelo> drrohin, add/remove will show you available programs only,   synaptic will show you all the packages available progs, libs etc,   and when you know exactly what you want you can use the command line
<taz> any one can help me ??
<evil_tech> so how would i fix hal if cd/dvd are not automounting
<daniel_bergamini> Leechzilla: you might try rebooting into windows and running a checkdisk. I had an unclean NTFS volume that wouldn't mount (resize the partition actually) under Linux until I cleaned it in Windows
<mopflite> I also find apt-cache search useful for finding available packages
<drrohin> thanks
<Pelo> ReconstitueKlean, lcd screen ?
<daniel_bergamini> Leechzilla: I do not believe there is a fsck.ntfs in Ubuntu
<Leechzilla> okay.
<snorkel> iKap: nothing wrong in that log
<Pelo> taz,  jsut state your problem if someone can help they will try
<drrohin> where can i find more info on the sudo command
<snorkel> iKap: try the gdm.log
<Gnine> !ntfs | Leechzilla
<ubotu> Leechzilla: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<denny> man sudo
<lufis> drrohin: google, thru the manpages, etc.
<taz> hi pelo  im try to find where to get cube ?
<dman> !sudo | drrohin
<ubotu> drrohin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lufis> drrohin: or type sudo --help
<drrohin> thanks
<Pelo> drrohin,  sudo is jsut a prefix to a command to let the comp know you are running the command with admin priviledge
<Pelo> taz,  you need to enable desktop effects ( compiz) ,  ask in #compiz for more info
<denny> it's a bit more versatile than that, that's just how ubuntu users tend to see it
<drrohin> oooo
<cwillu> Leechzilla, ntfsprogs has a utility, but I don't think they consider it stable
<Leechzilla> Gnine: I know.
<taz> ok
<iKap> snorkel, in /var/log/gdm there are like 4 diff files.
<Leechzilla> cwillu: Risky to use it then?
<gmcastil> Pelo: hehe...here's how you do it: apt-cache search "" | grep ...
<Bigstone> Hi, newbie on Xubuntu here.. How do I get Xubuntu to find my 3c5098-c (ISA) Networkcard? Tried lspci but it's not listed. W'ont find the soundcard either. (Also ISA!). Anyone?
<Pelo> denny, we are dealing with a beginner here,  that explainaiton was enough
<Schusterm> j
<snorkel> iKap: which one is the latest one?
<drrohin> super user something right
<Pelo> gmcastil, congrats
<cwillu> Leechzilla, somewhat;  I doubt it'll cause problems, but you won't get much sympathy if it does
<Pelo> drrohin, super user do or smeting
<denny> switch user
<evil_tech> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iKap> snorkel, they all have the same time.
<cwillu> evil_tech, look up hal
<denny> you can use it to impersonate other users as well as root
<evil_tech> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<denny> it's just not something you'd want to do very often  :)
<Pelo> !fstab | evil_tech
<ubotu> evil_tech: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Leechzilla> Okay, I'll try fixing it in Windows when I reboot next time
<jason_> hey pelo the screensavers when i run the ther still jerky some of them run slow what do you recomend i do?
<taz> done then next what ??
<cwillu> Pelo, that's not the automounter though :p
<snorkel> iKap: i'm not sure which one but one of them should have some error message related to your X crashing
<Pelo> jason_, I don't use screensavers myself,  I jsut set it to turn off the monitor
<Pelo> cwillu, automount can mean so many things to so many ppl
<jason_> yeah well how can i tell if my graphics are working properly
<gmcastil> jason_: glxgears
<Pelo> jason_, , is your video card integrated ?
<jason_> ok
<jason_> i think so
<jason_> its a chipset
<iKap> snorkel, Fatal server error:
<iKap> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<Pelo> jason_,  check in your bios setting to see how much memory you have allocated to the video card and then change that in xorg.conf
<jason_> ok ill try that
<dman> jason_: probably just not a very good graphics card. some of the scrensavers are very demanding.
<Pelo> jason_, that mgiht help a bit with speed
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jason_> hm...
<Bigstone> Is ISA a problem for Xubuntu?
<gmcastil> ok....the Xfce terminal sucks hardcore
<gmcastil> Bigstone: no
<Pelo> jason_, what graphic card /chipset is it ?
<daniel_bergamini> is 2800fps+ good in glxgears?
<gmcastil> Bigstone: but, you may not have support for it if it's really strange
<cellofellow> Pelo: last time I checked the video ram thing in xorg.conf is ignored by most drivers, nvidia in particular. They just auto-detect it.
<jason_> intel
<jason_> umm ..
<Bigstone> hmm..ok
<bluefox83> i have a network machine that's basically a headless server, it's running ubuntu 7.04 on it, earlier today the power went out and it turned it off, now i'm having trouble initiating an ssh session or getting the nfs shares to mount properly, can anyone tell me what i can do to fix it?
<jason_> i think but not sure i saw nividia on windows
<Bigstone> the same with my soundcard to then... ISA as well..
<snorkel> iKap: i'm not sure about that error perhaps something to do with accessing memory incorrectly check with others here or online
<Pelo> jason_, my intel 856g chipset can do most screensavers with relatively good speed, it's not so hot in compiz stuff however,  some ofthe effects get a bit choppy and I can'T enable all of them , just so you know
<jason_> i still have windows xp installed im trying t replace that with linux soo..
<jason_> hmm
<iKap> snorkel, okay thanks.
<gmcastil> jason_: replace meaning actually replace?
<ere4si> bulmer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54404/ - pstree and mount commands - /dev/shm is a file server that hasn't been on today
<cellofellow> Pelo: I wouldn't try rss-glx's Hyperspace on an 856g.
<jason_> yes
<dman> jason_: soooo..?
<jason_> completly
<bluefox83> how can i connect to my headless server to see whats going on during bootup?
<dman> cool
<jason_> cool me?
<daniel_bergamini> anyone have the solution to the hang on hibernate problem under 7.10?
<dman> bluefox83: put a head on it? i don't think you can during bootup.
<snorkel> iKap: i'm thinking its a memory issue
<gmcastil> jason_: run the installer, delete your windows partition, repartition it according to your preference
<jason_> oh i will just gota make sure i dont need it
<myname> hsau
<dman> daniel_bergamini: disable hibernation? =P that's what i ended up doing...
<gmcastil> jason_: windows?  no, you don't need windows to install linux, but you'll lose everything on it
<jason_> i know that lol
<gmcastil> jason_: so, back up everything you want to take with you
<daniel_bergamini> dman unacceptable ;)
<gmcastil> jason_: well, then get to work :)
<daniel_bergamini> dman suspent2ram works fine... it's something
<jason_> i just used to use windows before
<jason_> lol...
<MHz128> helloworld!
<lns> Is OPENBSD-INETD installed on gutsy by default?
<Gnine> there is no standard solution for hibernation issues
<gmcastil> jason_: run the installer and when you partition the drive, make sure you put /home on a differnet partition - you'll need 3 at the least
<dman> daniel_bergamini: i see. i couldn't get suspend to work either though. i think it's jus tmy laptop. good luck!
<Starnestommy> lns: I don't think any inetd is installed by default
<jason_> i alredy installed linux so all i gota do is get rid of windows part
<stefko> hello people can somebody help me about Apache/2.2.4 http server?
<stefko> a
<RequinB5> what do i put as the directory in 'find' to use the current directory
<lns> Starnestommy, thank you, i thought it was
<daniel_bergamini> dman: well I guess I'm better off than some
<gmcastil> jason_: yeah...but, you might want to absorb that partition into something else
<MHz128> I'm having trouble installing U7.1. I've got 1 SATA and 1 IDE drives. When I try to manually partition the IDE drive, I get an error message telling me it can't do it. Any ideas???
 * lns edits his ubuntu forums post
<gmcastil> stefko: you might try an apache channel
<jason_> i will do as soon as ubuntu is runing proplery
<stefko> i make the server from my box
<Pelo> stefko, that is too broad a quesiton,  you need to be more specific
<gmcastil> stefko: unless its ubuntu related, you'd probably have better luck
<stefko> ok
<xthegoat121x> Ubuntu detects my single-core processor as a dual-core, and I have no idea why.
<gmcastil> MHz128: what command are you using and what's the error?
<stefko> gmcastil: look my server its http://79.126.192.195/
<jason_> i still gota connected ,y laptop to the network
<gmcastil> stefko: uh...no?
<jason_> with linux
<stefko> gmcastil: how i can upload a files on it ?
<stefko> a
<dman> daniel_bergamini: exactly ; ]
<RequinB5>  what do i put as the directory in 'find' to use the current directory
<Bigstone> Bigstone has left the building...
<Bigstone> EOF.
<Starnestommy> xthegoat121x: it might eb because it's a hyperthreading processor, but I've never used one
<Starnestommy> *be
<gmcastil> RequinB5: find defaults to .
<dman> stefko: try #apache for people who know what they're doing...
<MHz128> gmcastil: im using the gui install. it doesn't give specific error information
<RequinB5> gmcastil - sorry, . is ?
<MHz128> it recognizes the IDE as a slave, even tho its on a primary channel
<phoenixz> Buenas dias, tengo un problema con synaptics, alguien me puede ayudar?
<RequinB5> !es | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cellofellow> !es | phoenixz
<Pelo> !es | phoenixz
<cellofellow> oops
<gmcastil> phoenixz: aqui es para solamente ingles
<jason_> well brb pelo im gonna changed the vram setting then try outglxgears
<bulmer> ere4si-> i have to pickup someone right now..sorry, be back in 10mins
<phoenixz> ok ok ok!! :)
<VvWolverinevV> magnetron: did you get my message before about netmasks?
<ere4si> bulmer thnks
<gmcastil> MHz128: so, what exactly won't the installer let you do?
<xthegoat121x> Starnestommy, Lovely.
<jason_> i hope this works hopefully it will and if it does that will be wonderfull
<MHz128> gmcastil: install u7 to the IDE drive with a custom partition
<Pelo> jason_,  intel graphic card should hve been recognised from the get go , you should not hve had to tweak it
<dman> Pelo: what is a good fps for glxgears, anyway? i got ~6000
<iKap> snorkel, do you think ill be fine in the future, or will this be a reoccurring error? because i had alot of tasks running at once, pidgin, xchat, firefox(5-6 tabs open including youtube) and couple other small things.
<mirak> is there a away to relaod the partition table as it is in /proc/partitions ?
<tom2002> i can't seem to log in as root
<RequinB5> gmcastil - sorry, . is ?
<Pelo> dman, no idea, I'm not the one who recommended glxgears, I think it was cellofelow
<tom2002> is there sum sort of default root password?
<gmcastil> RequinB5: current directory, sorry
<dman> tom2002: did you enable root account?
<tom2002> i'm not sure
<RequinB5> thx :P
<Pelo> tom2002, there is not root in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> tom2002: there is no root password
<tom2002> how do i do that
<tom2002> ???
<Starnestommy> Pelo: but there is root
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<RequinB5> !root | tom2002
<ubotu> tom2002: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gmcastil> tom2002: if you want to log in as root, just type: sudo -i
<Pelo> tom2002,  run your command with sudo
<Gnine> !user | tom
<nemilar> tom2002: you can set the root password by "sudo passwd root"
<ubotu> tom: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<tom2002> k thx
<dman> Pelo: well... (concerning root account)
<Skwid1> hey guys, i set up ubuntu yesterday on a somewhat old computer with a CRT screen, everything worked fine. Today, i try to plug in an LCD screen, and I get the error 'Video mode not supported' on the screen when X starts. What should i do ?
<gmcastil> tom2002: the root passwd is randomized upon installation - ubuntu enforces the sudo thang
<nemilar> gmcastil: no it's not
<nemilar> gmcastil: it's not randomized, it's disabled
<Gnine> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LiraNuna> anyone knows how can I know the name of the makefile used (given to 'make' with -f switch) inside a makefile?
<jason_> so no need to run glxgears
 * Myiasia must now reboot! Oh great Windows demands it of her. *rolls her eyes*
<dman> tom2002: getting around it is possible, but HIGHLY not recomended.
<Skwid1> anyone ?
<Pelo> Skwid1, it's probabaly a refresh issue or someting like that,  you'll probably need to tweak the device monitor settings in xorg.conf
<gmcastil> nemilar: i'll take your word for it, but /etc/passwd seems to indicate that root does indeed have a passwd
<BodOmLaW> will i decide not to go with dmraid
<Pelo> Skwid1, anyone what ?
<BodOmLaW> to much work
<nemilar> gmcastil: there are no passwords in /etc/passwd ;)
<Skwid1> Pelo: what should i set the refresh to ?
<nemilar> gmcastil: passwords are kept in /etc/shadow
<Skwid1> Pelo: it's a 15'' samsung lcd
<vbabiy> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<gmcastil> nemilar: the passwd field is replaced by shadow, i'm aware of that
<vbabiy>  /msg ubotu FlashIssues
<Pelo> Skwid1, the horz synk and vert ref or what ever of your monitor, check the label on the back
<Skwid1> ok thanks !
<noah> there is a great thread for flash on the forums
<nemilar> gmcastil: you can disable a password in the shadow file by giving it a char that isn't allowed in the hashes, "*" for instance
<xthegoat121x> Any other ideas out there regarding a single core being detected as a dual core?
<LiraNuna> xthegoat121x, hyper threading
<noah> if you are having problems with 64bit flash, install the older version
<snorkel> iKap: it may be memory related too try checking memory for errors
<nemilar> xthegoat121x: you sure it's not just hyperthreading?
<gmcastil> nemilar: ...i see, is that what the ! is all about?
<LiraNuna> hyper threading is great
<Pelo> g'night folks
<nemilar> gmcastil: exactly
<dman> xthegoat121x:  sorry. my core2 is definitely identified as 2 core....
<gmcastil> nemilar: thanks for explaining that, then - i was mistaken
<RequinB5> why is it that 'find term' only looks at file names and 'find . term' searches the files?  What is the syntax to alias the second with the first?
<iKap> snorkel, i found this, seems like a firefox/browser related error: atal server error:
<iKap> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<gmcastil> nemilar: that being said, enabling a root password isn't really all that hard
<iKap> snorkel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96068&page=2 sorry.
<gmcastil> nemilar: i don't see why its not recommended either
<nemilar> gmcastil: yeah, it's just sudo asswd root
<coriander> I need help with syntax for a chmod command... For a given directory, I want all subdirs to be 755 and all regular files to be 744.  Any suggestions?
<nemilar> *passwd
<gmcastil> nemilar: yeah :)
<nemilar> gmcastil: because the thought is people will then login as root
<gmcastil> nemilar: well, yeah - su -
<xthegoat121x> LiraNuna, nemilar, I know it is a HT processor, the only thing is, the CPU usage never spikes above 50%... and there's a folder at /proc/CPU2.... would that still be there with hyperthreading?
<phoenixz> coriander, you could use find to look for directories and use chmod on the results
<nemilar> gmcastil: I mean from the GDM login screen
<gmcastil> nemilar: yeah, i know what you menat - but, people should be smart enough to not do that
<nemilar> xthegoat121x: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nemilar> will show you your CPU's info
<snorkel> iKap: maybe a firefox add-on is causing it too
<LiraNuna> xthegoat121x, I have a hyper threading processor, and it's being detected as dual CPU, that's all I know - and it works :D
<nemilar> if you have a modern single-core, there should be two processor entries
<phoenixz> coriander,  find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} I believe
<gmcastil> nemilar: i understand the paranoia thats extended for ubuntu users - there are a lot of ways to shoot your foot off and a lot people using ubuntu are really really green, if the irc channel is any indication
<nemilar> yeah that's exactly it, gmcastil
<phoenixz> corbbuli, Not entirely sure about the syntax, CHECK THE RESULTS before you try that please! :P
<gmcastil> nemilar: super green
<mirak> is there a way to reload devices
<dman> LiraNuna: xthegoat121x : i'm pretty sure hyper threading just shows to the os as two processors.
<gmcastil> mirak: what are you tyring to do?
<LiraNuna> dman, that's what I read too,
<Ericl80427> My desktop is 800x600 when i want it to be 1207x768 or whatever that demension is.. can anyone help?
<gmcastil> LiraNuna: xthegoat121x yes, it does - assuming its been compiled for it
<MHz128> gmcastil: any ideas?
<dman> LiraNuna: i know it is that way on my windows comp (p4 w/ ht). no ubuntu there yet, unfortunately =[
<mirak> gmcastil: I am not trying to find an alternative way to something
<xthegoat121x> dman, nemilar, LiraNuna, cat /proc/cpuinfo/ shows TWO processors, identical.
<coriander> phoenixz, I get "find: missing argument to `-exec'"
<gmcastil> MHz128: need more informtation about your setup - i have no idea what your partition table looks for it
<RequinB5> Ok, i rephrase my question.  'find . term' gives me every file regardless of term and 'find term' gives me nothing
<mirak> gmcastil: I want to reload devices for one drive, that's all
<gmcastil> mirak: what do youmean by reloading devices again? are you referring to kernel modules?
<jason_> ok its up 128 vram but i fogot that sudo comand agen pelo
<dman> xthegoat121x: that is correct. it is detecting the ht
<xthegoat121x> and in XP, it's detected as a single core.
<nemilar> xthegoat121x: if it's showing two processors, that's hyperthreading
<gmcastil> nemilar: not necessarily
<LiraNuna> XP is lame ;D hyperthreading is dual core basically
<nemilar> if it was a duelcore it would show 4
<mirak> gmcastil: no the devices accorging to parition map, so /dev/hdaX etcetera
<phoenixz> coriander, mmmm, check google on find syntaxis for find and execute on results
<dman> jason_: pelo left a bit ago
<LiraNuna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper-threading
<nemilar> gmcastil: yeah, I know...but most likely
<jason_> aww
<jason_> shucks
<MHz128> gmcastil: its a totally blank IDE drive......
<gmcastil> nemilar: my core2 shows as 2 procs and it doesn't use HT
<LiraNuna> "In order to use the Hyper-threading capability of a Hyper-threading capable CPU, the operating system must be able to support Hyper-threading. Mere multiprocessor support is not enough to properly make use of Hyper-threading on a Hyper-threading capable system. "
<nemilar> shh
<dman> xthegoat121x: that's xp's problem. all xp i've seen detct ht as two processors
<gmcastil> :)
<Codenut> sqiud and dansguardian will not install on my system properly, tells me to manually edit dansguardian.conf
<phoenixz> coriander, in any case, you FIRST want to do find . -type d and see if the result is what you want.. if its wrong you don't want to have executed that command already :)
<gmcastil> mirak: are you trying to remount something?
<LiraNuna> read as: XP doesn't support it, linux is greater then XP
<Ericl80427> My desktop is 800x600 when i want it to be 1207x768 or whatever that demension is.. can anyone help?
<RequinB5> 'find . term' gives me every file regardless of term and 'find term' gives me nothing
<gmcastil> MHz128: you need to create a partition in the empty space
<dman> LiraNuna: lol
<nemilar> RequinB5: find . -name
<jason_> dman: maby you can help me my vram is upto 128mbs should that run most the screensavers at full speed?
<coriander> phoenixz, ok thanks, just needed a place to get started
<nemilar> RequinB5: example: find /home/nemilar -iname "*.txt"
<gmcastil> jason_: yes
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, you said something about "being compiled for it," should I have specially compiled something?
<jason_> hmm
<dman> !xorg.conf | Ericl80427
<ubotu> Ericl80427: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nemilar> RequinB5: find is really powerful....man find for more options
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: no...i was being a technical git - i'm sure everything is just fine
 * gmcastil agrees with nemilar
<phoenixz> coriander, I think this link might help: http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=find+exec+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<MHz128> gmcastil: thats what im trying to do, but it wont let me
<Ericl80427> thank you dman
<gmcastil> MHz128: define "won't let me"
<gmcastil> google and man pages are pretty spectacular
<dman> jason_: some, yes. all, no. my ati mobility radeon 2300 (256 physical ram) can't quite run all at full speed.
<dman> Ericl80427: np
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, I sure hope you're right.  It just freaks me out to have CPU load never spike above 50%
<RequinB5> nemilar - so 'find . -name hello' searches for files with name including hello in current directory?
<dman> gmcastil: agreed. man especially
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: well, you aren't running a bloated OS anymore
<mirak> gmcastil: don't ask what I want to do I already told you, I want to reload the device so cat /proc/partitions for this drive and device in /dev/ really match the current state of the drive
<jason_> gmcastil can you remind me of the sudo comand for configuring my graphics card?
<jason_> or dman:
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, amen brother!
<Sonja> how do i convert .idx and .sub to a normal .srt file in ubuntu?
<jason_> or anyone lol
<dman> xthegoat121x: that doesn;t happen often in linux in my experience. less freezes
<dman> jason_: i don't know that, sorry. try 'man xorg.conf' at the terminal
<unagi_> anyone know how to convert a sequence of .jpg to a .mov
<jason_> i so apreceate the help guys when i understand ubuntu more i will help others oo
<BodOmLaW> my internet is sluggish when going to new sites on ubuntu, why is that?
<jason_> ok
<gmcastil> mirak: umount /dev/<partition>
<zikker> i've just upgraded to gutsy, and drive mapping seems to be messing up. I get errors like "mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /boot busy" when trying to mount any of my drives, but using /dev/mapper/sdb1 for the device seems to work. My fstab is by UUID, so it seems to be grabbing the wrong device...
<gmcastil> mirak: mount /dev/<partition>
<MHz128> gmcastil: "can not create partition to IDE"
<dman> jason_: it goes quick. i only started using full time 3 months ago.
<chris062689> Is there a way to upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy?
<chris062689> How can I upgrade to the new alpha3?
<chris062689> Without burning a new CD-R.
<gmcastil> MHz128: i would try using fdisk to see what the partition table actually looks like - pastebin a copy of your partition tables
<osito> for the record I found a workaround for Bug #183968
<gmcastil> chris062689: man apt-get
<PriceChild> !hardy | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gmcastil> mirak: what partition are you trying to umount anyway? is it / ?
<MHz128> gmcastil: should i just reformat the drive and try again?
<LiraNuna> xthegoat121x, "Hyper-Threading works by duplicating certain sections of the processor—those that store the architectural state—but not duplicating the main execution resources. This allows a Hyper-Threading equipped processor to pretend to be two "logical" processors to the host operating system, allowing the operating system to schedule two threads or processes simultaneously"
<dman> chris062689: i don't recommend you upgrade a main system to hardy... still alpha
<BodOmLaW> my internet is sluggish when going to new sites on ubuntu, why is that?
<BodOmLaW> my ping is 50
<taz> where i can find wobbly
<BodOmLaW> and my speed is 428kB just like normal
<dman> LiraNuna: fake dual-core! i have a real one too =P
<LiraNuna> dman, I got quad core, your point is? :)
<dman> taz: wobbly windows?
<gmcastil> MHz128: yeah, that's what i'd do...but, if it's empty, its not formatted yet
<xthegoat121x> LiraNuna, Wow.  I never realized that about my PIV
<taz> yes
<chris062689> I know it's still alpha.  And I'll deal with any problems I have.. :)
<dman> LiraNuna: awesome. just saying how hyperthreading is pretty pointless...
<LiraNuna> xthegoat121x, cause linux is superior to it
<zikker> ok. I think I got it working by regenerating my initramfs
<dman> taz: try #compiz
<chris062689> How would i upgrade to the alphas though? I tried dist-upgrade >_>
<mirak> gmcastil: I am not trying to mount anything
<chris062689> Didn't work.
<taz> ok
<MHz128> gmcastil: what filesystem should I format it to?
<LiraNuna> dman, back then there were no "dual cores"
<PriceChild> !hardy | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gmcastil> MHz128: ext3
<LiraNuna> this is a pretty old technology
<chris062689> *sigh*
<mirak> I want to refresh the devices in /dev/ for a particular drive
<PriceChild> chris062689, read the whole factoid and stop sighing.
<dman> LiraNuna: true, the reason i have ht on my old computer.
<gmcastil> mirak: if you're trying to remount it, you'll need to unmount it, and then mount it again - whats the filesystem on the device?
<MHz128> thanks gmcastil
<chris062689> Fine I'll ask on ubuntu+1 :P
<xthegoat121x> LiraNuna, superior to my Pentium IV?
<dman> chris062689: there's a good idea...
<taz> dman  done it said pass
<gmcastil> chris062689: RTFM
<LiraNuna> xthegoat121x, ;)
<PriceChild> !rtfm | gmcastil
<ubotu> gmcastil: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LiraNuna> the linux kernel is far more advanced then the XP one
<mirak> gmcastil: I don't CARE about mounting
<dman> taz: go to System > Preferences > Appearence > Visual effects
<mirak> gmcastil: I want to refresh the devices in /dev
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change the lable of a usb flash drive?
<taz> ok let me check
<WorkingOnWise> label
<xthegoat121x> LiraNuna, :P
<gmcastil> mirak: i'm trying to help you - you aren't listening or answering my questions, so i can't help you
<gmcastil> mirak: try rebooting
<taz> dman it not there visaual effects
<LiraNuna> xthegoat121x, suggestion: stick with ubuntu
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a centrino duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows that both cores support hyperthreading, i've added ht=on to the kernel's commandline in /boot/grub/menu.lst but i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any ideas?
<ThatGu1> hello
<dman> taz: are you using gutsy?
<taz> yes
<dman> ThatGu1: hey
<mirak> gmcastil: rebooting would help, but I would rather not reboot and force a device detection or something
<gmcastil> PriceChild: sometimes, the answer is to read the manual...
<PriceChild> gmcastil, that's not an acceptable answer here.
<ThatGu1> does anyone know how to network a winblows computer and ubuntu i.e. to share folders?
<stefko> hello how i can create a folder on the desktop when i'm on terminal ?
<gmcastil> mirak: then, unmount and remount the partition
<PriceChild> gmcastil, either be helpful or don't say a thing.
<dman> taz: odd. no luck in #compiz? they are much more knowledgeable.
<taz> yes it odd
<K_Nine> I downloaded a HTML file for the book Grokking the Gimp. In a forum I found that you are supposed to burn it to a CD to read it. Is there a way to read it from the file?
<dman> stefko: mkdir <foldername>
<xthegoat121x> LiraNuna, oh trust me, I plan on it.  I only have the dual-boot for customer purposes.
<Andeh> Hi. The resolution for the login screen is 1680x1050, which is good, but every time it logs me in, it changes the res to 1400x1200. Why?
<PriceChild> ThatGu1, depends which you want to share the files
<stefko> dman: thank you
<mirak> gmcastil: I killed the parition bloc, I just want to have the old paritions disapear and just have hdb left
<Kloss> hi how can i activate that cube on the desktop?
<Tuari> stefko mkdir /home/username/new folder
<gmcastil> mirak: you aren't making any sense - you need to describe your problem better
<mirak> gmcastil: I told you I don't care about mounting
<WorkingOnWise> PriceChild: That is an acceptable answer..."either be helpful or don't say a thing." ty :)
<wease|> hello folks
<mirak> gmcastil: I don't have a problem
<gmcastil> mirak: ...
<mirak> gmcastil: I ask how to refresh the devices
<dman> wease|: hey
<hw194d> BodOmLaW  /join #temp4bod
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, just out of curiousity, I read something about a -smp kernel.... might that be more appropriate?
<dman> !cube | Kloss
<ubotu> Kloss: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<gmcastil> mirak: no idea what you're talking about then
<taz> maybe videocard need new one
<ThatGu1> PriceChild: thanks, I have it all networked and stuff, but when i try to access it from my winblows computer, it asks me for the username and password. of course i know them both, but i guess something is wrong since the login box keeps coming up when i try to login :S
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: yeah, smp means symmetric multi procesing
<wease|> dman, how is it goin?
<dman> taz: quite possible. what is it?
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: on my P4, i used an SMP kernel
<dman> wease|: not bad. you?
<PriceChild> ThatGu1, samba users are different to the system's users
<taz> my videocard geforce 64 mb
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: the installer should notice that and install that
<jason_> man i can;'t figure that command
<jason_> hmm
<PriceChild> ThatGu1, you can either set security = share, in the smb.conf, or you can set up samba users using smbpasswd (or a similar command)
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, I'm going to check that out right now.
<taz> dman which best videocard for my pc ??
<wease|> dman, not bad at all. thanks for asking
<ThatGu1> PriceChild: okay well then thanks!
<jason_>  xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<jason_> does taht help you any with the cmd dman:?
<dman> jason_: try this at your own risk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jason_> ok ill try it
<dman> taz: my best advice is to find one in your price range, then search the name on ubuntuforums to see if people have issues with it.
<taz> dman  ok what website so i will look at nvidai feforce to match for this ubuntu
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change the disk label of a usb flash drive?
<bfhbf> mlj
<compwiz18> WorkingOnWise: it depends on the filesystem on said usb flash drive
<ReconstitueKlean> Pelo: yeah, it's an LCD
<K_Nine> I downloaded a HTML file for the book Grokking the Gimp. In a forum I found that you are supposed to burn it to a CD to read it. Is there a way to read it from the file?
<dman> taz: nvidia is a good idea. better drivers than ati. go to a site like newegg.com, find a card that looks good in you price range, then search for it on ubuntuforums.com. good luck1
<WorkingOnWise> compwiz18: IT'S FAT32
<dman> K_Nine: can't you just open the file with your web browser?
<WorkingOnWise> sorry
<Jewfro-Macabbi> K_Nine, you should be able to launch an html file in your browser
<taz> thanks dman i will look at it
<dman> taz: np
<K_Nine> dman: I tried that and it didn't work.
<vbabiy> does any one have the link to ubuntu form for the fixed flash package
<taz> ok im wondering should be work with 128 mb with videocard ??
<K_Nine> It is full of files.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> K_Nine, you would only need to burn a cd of an iso image - well even then you could loop mount it instead
<dman> K_Nine: it is an html file? for sure? do you have a link to where you got it?
<compwiz18> WorkingOnWise: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<K_Nine> dman: It is a file full of HTML files.
<dman> taz: should be good for most basic effects, i think.
<stefko> hello people how i can copy file from desktop when i'm on terminal and paste the file in to /var/www ?
<stefko> can somebody tell me?
<WorkingOnWise> compwiz18: thanks
<compwiz18> WorkingOnWise: no problem
<gmcastil> stefko: use the cp command
<taz> ok thanks dman i will look at website .. bye
<dman> stefko: cd ~/Desktop, then cp <filename> /var/www should work
<compwiz18> stefko: sudo cp ~/Desktop/file /var/www/
<stefko> ok let me try
<gmcastil> stefko: you'll need to fiddle with permissions a bit
<K_Nine> dman this is where I got it. http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/
<stefko> aha
<stefko> cpk1: missing destination file operand after `ts.tar.gz'
<stefko> ~/Desktop$ cp bots.tar.gz
<stefko> cpk1: missing destination file operand after `bots.tar.gz'
<K_Nine> dman:  Yes I did extract the tarball.
<stefko> dman: whats the error?
<dman> K_Nine: still downloading. big file.
<compwiz18> stefko: you have to cp <filename> /var/www otherwise it doesn't know where to put <filename>
<dman> K_Nine: it works fine for me. if you extracted, just open Grokking the Gimp.html
<stefko> aha
<ReconstitueKlean> I hosed my fonts, is there a way to reconfigure them back to defaults?
<gmcastil> stefko: if you don't know how to copy files, you might try reading some basic linux tutorials before launching into an apache installation
<LiraNuna> dman, that "book" is OLD
<stefko> aha
<dman> LiraNuna: i kno. i'm trying to help K_Nine  open it though...
<stefko> thank you
<stefko> it works now
<theshadow> What do I do if my SD card some how became unwritable and says its a read only disk?
<stefko> brb
<K_Nine> dman: Thanks, I didn't know which file to try to open. Much thanks.
<LiraNuna> thechitowncubs, sudo umount /dev/YOUR_SD_DRIVE
<LiraNuna> err, theshadow*
<dman> theshadow: look at the disk. it might have a read-only switch that could have gotten pushed over.
<theshadow> dman: I checked that its not
<mirak> gmcastil: man partprobe
 * gmcastil thinks that people should start at www.google.com before unleashing hell in the IRC channel
<LiraNuna> theshadow, then mkfs.vfat /dev/YOUR_DS_DRIVE
<dman> K_Nine: no problem. that book is **really** old tho.
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<K_Nine> dman:  Do you know of a newer one?
<gmcastil> oh god
<gmcastil> i hate elitespeak
<compwiz18> theshadow: sudo umount /dev/<sddrive>; sudo fsck /dev/<sddrive> to unmount and check the filesystem on the card
<dman> theshadow: i don't know then. ubuntu doesn't usually mount read-only unless there is filesystem damage.
<dman> what compwiz18 said...
<Juzzy`> Problem: I've had sound working in my ubuntu 7.1 before, I remember it being something like upgrading to a newer ALSA driver or some such, I have the snd-hda-intel sond chipset
<K_Nine> dman: Supposedly it was going to be updated to Gimp 2.
<dman> K_Nine: try http://docs.gimp.org/en/
<theshadow> compwiz18: how do I tell which is the sd drive?
<dman> K_Nine: the docs tell most everything. other than that, look for tutorials on the internet. and make something.
<dman> K_Nine: wow, gimp is on like 2.4 already...
<K_Nine> dman:  Thank you again.
<dman> K_Nine: no problem. make something cool.
<mirak> gmcastil: I found what I was searching
<ReconstitueKlean> s there a way to reconfigure fonts to default in ubuntu?
<compwiz18> theshadow: that's the tricky part.  is the drive built in to the computer, or is it usb?
<ReconstitueKlean> is there a way to reconfigure fonts to default in ubuntu?
<dman> !fonts | ReconstitueKlean
<ubotu> ReconstitueKlean: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<K_Nine> dman:  I do photo editing.
<dman> K_Nine: cool. i do a bit with gimp when i need to. school stuff, wallpapers, some photo stuff too. it's a good prog.
<sybarite1> i'm in localization hell
<jack-desktop> how can i figure out if /dev/sda1 is my flash drive or not
<K_Nine> dman: But I also have Photoshop 7 on this Linux distro. I just like to experiment with different editors.
<sybarite1> cause i'm using putty
<bulmer> ere4si-> that swift-firefox, could that possibly affect it?
<K_Nine> dman: I have CS3 Extended on my Windoze machine.
<overridex> anyone know if there's a way with alsa to pipe my line in through pcm or something so that it plays out all my speakers instead of just the front?
<dman> K_Nine: i've never had photoshop. i prefer to work with something easy, free, and hassle free (at least in  install). btw, gimp works *way* better in linux than windows.
<WorkingOnWise> compwiz18: woeked perfectly. ty again
<WorkingOnWise> worked
<sybarite1> does anyone know what things i could compare, between two servers? I SSH to both of them via putty, on the old one things look great, putty is set for ISO8859-1. In the new server, i cant get swedish chars allrigth ant curses apps look like hell. How can i find out how to set up the new server just like the old??
<theshadow> compwiz18: built in
<ere4si> bulmer: swiftfox is just an optimised firefox - been using it for a year roughly with no dramas...
<jack-desktop> how can i figure out if /dev/sda1 is my flash drive or not
<K_Nine> dman: I have Gimpshop on my Windoze.
<xthegoat121x> To all those i was speaking with... I just checked my kernel (after a freeze and reboot, LoL), and apparently I'm running generic, not smp
<compwiz18> theshadow: hang on let me fix my keyboard, the usb hub is acting up
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Is there a MOTU-specific channel?  A group of us have several packages/additions/fixes for various things and would like to contribute them to future releases of (K)Ubuntu.  We all have launchpad.net accounts and/or the enhancements are to software already present in Ubuntu distributions.  Thanks in advance.
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: check the logs after you plug it in
<sybarite1> jack-desktop: you could try connecting it and then running dmesg
 * pr3d4t0r continues reading the wiki.
<theshadow> compwiz18: I found it
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: or just ls /dev/sd* before and after
<cwillu> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cwillu> #ubuntu-motu I think
<dman> K_Nine: get rid of that! GimpShop is a buggy piece of junk. it doesn't work nearly as well as regular 'The Gimp'
<compwiz18> theshadow: ok good
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, did you catch what I just said?
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x:  i didn't...but i see it now
<dman> all: brb
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: ls -l /boot/*
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: pastebin the output
<K_Nine> dman: I know. I already went back to Gimp. But I also have Elements, Paint Shop 12 and Corel Draw.
<gmcastil> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> how difficult would it be for me to remotely connect to another computer elsewhere also connected to broadband and also running ubuntu
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: i need to see something in that output, but i'd wager it'll be really easy to take care of
<gmcastil> Paddy_EIRE: it's easy - use SSH
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, when i do that, two appear, sde & sde1, which one do i use
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, k
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: sde is the device, sde1 is the partition
<Paddy_EIRE> !ssh > Paddy_EIRE
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: so, you want to mount /dev/sde1 /mountpoint
<Juzzy`> !ssh | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<TheBlackOut> Hey ya'll, I am wondering, what is a good virtual drive program? Like to mount isos, etc on ubuntu?
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, i'm trying to "sudo mkswap /dev/sda1"
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: might need to do it as rot
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, i should use *1 right?
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: yeah
<dman> K_Nine: paintshop 9 was my first real editor. still have it on windows.
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: wait...not sda1, though
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, of course ;p
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: ok :)
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: yeah, mkswap is the command to format a partition as swap
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: if you want to confirm it, you can run fdisk /dev/sd? and look
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: you get that pastebinned?
<jack-desktop> gmcastil,  i just ran cat /proc/swaps =/, and it's there.
<dman> TheBlackOut: loom on the internet. you don't need a seperate program, just a couple of scripts.
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54409/
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: that's another way to do it.. did it work?
<Stargazer> I need to disable a button on my keyborad, how do i do it ?
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, it showed the device, idk if it's working though.
<TheBlackOut> dman: Thanks, I'll search. I remember a friend saying something to that effect!
<dman> TheBlackOut: np
<RequinB5> ok, i've so far been able to find specific files using 'find -iname term' but i need to be able to search for a part of a file name...
<wease|> rezagrats, just pluck it from the board.... :P
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: you'll need to go: sudo swapon -v /dev/<swap partition> to use it
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, already did.
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: then it's using it :) glad it worked for you
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, "sudo swapon -p 32767 /dev/sde1"
<Rezagrats> Weasel, can't do that, i cleaned my keyboard one too many times, all the screws are stripped, and it's not a regular button it's one of the "extra buttons"
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: looks like you only have one kernel installed
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a centrino duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows that both cores support hyperthreading, i've added ht=on to the kernel's commandline in /boot/grub/menu.lst but i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any ideas?
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: apt-cache search "" | grep kernel | grep smp
<K_Nine> dman: I started with 6.
<RequinB5> ok, i've so far been able to find specific files using 'find -iname term' but i need to be able to search for a part of a file name...
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: pastebin it if it's large or just paste a few lines in here
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, i used "cat /proc/swaps" and it says Used: 0
<dman> K_Nine: cool
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, I got NOTHING
<gmcastil> jack-desktop:  i think that refers to usage amount, not to # of swaps in use
<Andeh> hi
<Andeh> I have 15 GB of music on my windows partition in an iTunes library
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: hm... lemme check on something - while i do that, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Andeh> how would be the best way to get it running in amarok?
<Andeh> what*
<RequinB5> ok, i've so far been able to find specific files using 'find -iname term' but i need to be able to search for a part of a file name...
<mneptok> Andeh: get it off NTFS
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil... will do
<jack-desktop> gmcastil, i figured that, but sde & hdb5 are both using 0, so i was just confused
<DanThirst> how do you restart samba?
<gmcastil> jack-desktop: yeah, i've never used that method to check... i just ran swapon with -v and looked for errors
<mneptok> DanThirst: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<DanThirst> thanks
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54410/
<ere4si> RequinB5, try part of the name with * e.g locate fire* to find firefox , firewall etc
<Andeh> mneptok: You mean don't use NTFS for it?
<RequinB5> ere4si: i get no true values.... 'find -iname econ*' returns nothing
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: i might be wrong, but it looks like your kernel might have SMP built in
<bulmer> ere4si-> that swift-firefox, could that possibly affect it?
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: i have another idea
<Andeh> mneptok: I was going to get a new hard disk for my music, but I'll need it to work from windows as well. So to get my music on linux in Amarok i should basically drag and drop the entire folder into it?
<Nozy> hi all
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, ok
<ere4si> RequinB5, try -   locate econ*
<Paddy_EIRE> gmcastil, what details from the remote ubuntu machine do I need in order to connect to it?
<deadlylife> halp
<deadlylife> $ sudo mount /dev/sda1mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<deadlylife>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<deadlylife>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<deadlylife>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> deadlylife: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RequinB5> ere4si: definitly an improvment, where do i put the directory to search?
<RequinB5> !paste | deadlylife
<ubotu> deadlylife: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ere4si> bulmer: it's just an optimised firefox - been using it for a year with no dramas
<gmcastil> cd /
<gmcastil> ...
<ere4si> RequinB5, I did it from /home dir and got all dir searched
<iKap> where is gnome config filed located??
<RequinB5> ere4si: Yes, i want to only search one directory tree
<ere4si> RequinB5, try for eample -  locate /home/you/econ*
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: here, try this:
<ere4si> *example
<deadlylife> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54412/
<deadlylife> help me please
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: cat /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic | grep -i smp
<gmcastil> deadlylife: 'help me please' ?
<RequinB5> ere4si: nothing =
<gmcastil> deadlylife: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, shoudl I paste that?
<Dr_willis> deadlylife,  you may be using the wrong mount syntax. what is the EXACT command you are using.. and you have an entry for sda1 in your fstab allready? If not you need to  make one. or use more mount options
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: yeah, it should only be a couple lines
<Dr_willis> Bye akk
<gmcastil> just stick it into the channel
<gmcastil> akk
<ere4si> RequinB5,  is it a new file? - try   -   sudo updatedb && locate /home/you/econ*
<RequinB5> 'locate /home/me/mydir/econ*'nor 'locate ./econ*' nor 'locate .econ*'
<RequinB5> no, its an old file
<xthegoat121x> # CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set
<xthegoat121x> CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y
<xthegoat121x> CONFIG_SMP=y
<xthegoat121x> CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y
<xthegoat121x> CONFIG_X86_SMP=y
<RequinB5> its my sintax i think
<FloodBot1> xthegoat121x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Industrial> How do I disable the pc speaker module? I'm used to blacklisting it in the /etc/rc.conf in archlinux but don't know where exactly to look on ubuntu
<RequinB5> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: your kernel was compiled with SMP support
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, yeah, I was gathering that.
<sybarite1> does anyone know what things i could compare, between two servers, in terms of character coding /localization?  I SSH to both of them via putty, on the old one things look great, putty is set for ISO8859-1. In the new server, i cant get swedish chars allrigth ant curses apps look like hell. How can i find out how to set up the new server just like the old??
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, that makes me feel better, though I don't think I'm squeezing as much performance out of this beast as I should.
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: it looks like ubuntu builds its kernels with smp support standard - some distros (namely redhat) still keep them esparate (one smp and one not)
<iKap> where is gnome config filed located??
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: for what reason?
<deadlylife> Sorry, I am trying to mount a partition of my laptop's HDD by using $ sudo mount /dev/sda1
<ere4si> RequinB5, your syntax looks ok - update the db
<deadlylife> Here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54412/
<gmcastil> deadlylife: you need a mount point
<gmcastil> thanks for pastebin
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, it seems that I'm only pulling off half as much as I could on my laptop when I had an equivalent amount of RAM
<deadlylife> gmcastil, I have one
<gmcastil> deadlylife: no, your command is wrong
<pawan> hi
<iKap> gmcastil, where can i find the gnome config file?
<ere4si> deadlylife, you need to give somewhere for it to be mounted to
<pawan> any software to burn mp3 to dvd so as to play in car audio
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: hardware, ram, other deices make things differnet
<RequinB5> ere4si : sudo updatedb works but then locate /home/me/econ* doesn't give anything
<deadlylife> ere4si, In fstab?
<john__> Can anyone help me figure out how to build GCC 3.0.4 from source?
<ere4si> deadlylife, like -  sudo mount -v /dev/sda1 /media (your file name for it)
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, yeah, exactly.  Which brings me to my next point, how difficult is the change to the new drivers from AMD for ATI devices?
<gmcastil> john__: www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs
<deadlylife> ere4si,  what is the -v for?
<gmcastil> xthegoat121x: for what device?
<ere4si> deadlylife, verbose - so you know what it did
<xthegoat121x> gmcastil, ATI Radeon X1300
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i find out my IP address
<deadlylife> ere4si, output?
<shinda_> was hoping someon can help me in converting ac3 audio to aac, any utiltiies that could do it would awsome
<ere4si> deadlylife,  that should have been /media/(your file) - make the dir first
<ere4si> deadlylife, it will say it mounted it or not
<deadlylife> ere4si, I have the dir, I have the entry in fstab, should it not mount it to the directory I set in fstab when I mount the dev?
<xander> hello,. im looking for some help regarding my nvidia drivers and making sure i have the correct ones ,,,,
<ere4si> deadlylife, if the fstab entry is right it should mount on boot
<deadlylife> OH!
<Industrial> How do I disable the pc speaker module? I'm used to blacklisting it in the /etc/rc.conf in archlinux but don't know where exactly to look on ubuntu
<deadlylife> It's a fat32, not ext3! I thought I formatted it to ext3, sorry for your time and thanks for you help ere4si.
<ere4si> k deadlylife :)
<pawan> any good audio burning software
<PriceChild> Industrial, /etc/modules, blacklist the module there
<PriceChild> Industrial, whoops not that one
<xander> i can't seem to pull the same performance on video as i could on windows:( for example my refresh rate is only 50 and i have a horizontal flicker when i run videos
<xander> if i could get over this hurdle , i would have one less reason to never go back haha
<mr_roboto> hi, i need some help to recover my gnome-terminal (doesn't start)
<gmcastil> xander: have you loaded the video drivers yet?
<xander> yes ...
<pawan> hi
<xander> but im not exactly sure if they are the ones i should be using
<pawan> nero for ubuntu
<Mr-LonelY> hi..i already install flash but firefox cannot play it..how to fix it?
<xander> i used envy to set that up ...
<ere4si> RequinB5, are you sure that's where the file is - just tried it several times
<Industrial> PriceChild: any idea? I couldn't find it :P
<gmcastil> xander: perhaps your xorg settings aren't correct?
<xander> lonley , if you run 64 bit linux , install 32 bit firefox
<xander> hmm xorg .. ok i try to find that
<Mr-LonelY> run 32bit..
<xander> hmm i dont' know then sorry hah i tried
<Mr-LonelY> at 1st time it view file from youtube..and then cannot..
<gmcastil> Mr-LonelY: i would suggest searching the 64-bit ubuntu forums - that issue has been well documented
<Mr-LonelY> gmcastil: turn my 32bit machine into 64bits?
<gmcastil> Mr-LonelY: no...getting flash to work on firefox
<gmcastil> Mr-LonelY: there isn't a 64-bit linux flash binary yet
<xander> hes runnin 32 it hink
<the_darkside_986> hi everyone. does anyone know of a guide for using mdbtools-g... to export mdb files to openoffice database?
<Mr-LonelY> but i'm alreay runnning in 32bit
<gmcastil> Mr-LonelY: oh..well, then, it's even easier - go read the forums, using flash on firefox is explained pretty well in there
<PriceChild> Industrial, nope sorry... can't believe i can't remember
<Mr-LonelY> ok..thanks gmcastil and everyone
<yaman> hello every one i can't get my modem work on my ubuntu and knoppix and i have dell inspiron 6400 my modem card is (conexant hda d110 mdc v92 modem) this under windows name any easy way to get the driver for this modem ?
<Industrial> key np
<Gnine> open synaptic and search for flash-nonfree, Mr-LonelY , install if necessary
<Mr-LonelY> connection to asia got problem when undersea cable damage again..so slow when doing updating
<the_darkside_986> is it possible to run sql statements like CREATE and UPDATE inside of OpenOffice Base? i'd really like to do that.
<gmcastil> lspci | grep 4965
<the_darkside_986> i'm using the version of OO that came with Ubuntu
<Mr-LonelY> Gnine: no result at synaptic
<the_darkside_986> I just got a new LCD screen today so that Ubuntu would work without xorg.conf hacking. it looks so beautiful.
<Industrial> I have another question; when I in Appearance Preferences > Visual Effects select Extra I get an error; The Composite extension is not available. I know that it installed compiz and I have restarted since. I am also running a 3d enabled driver (ATI)
<gmcastil> Industrial: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22composite+extension+not+available%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<pingui> hi people
<gmcastil> Industrial: i'd suggest the first one :)
<Industrial> .. ofcourse :p
<gmcastil> :) google is your friend
<Industrial> yeah its my irc reflex
<Gnine> package name 'flashplugin-nonfree' , Mr-LonelY
<jason_> gmcastil do i neeed to edit the xorg.config.txt file?
<gmcastil> jason_: uh....?
<jason_> to change the graphics card up to 128 mmb
<xander> ok
<jason_> you know?
<xander> here is what i found in the xorg.conf
<gmcastil> jason_: if you installed a new graphics card, you'll need to install new drivers and probably hack on xorg.conf some
<xander> Section "Device"
<xander> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<xander> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<xander> 	Busid		"PCI:5:0:0"
<xander> 	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
<xander> 	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
<Thurin1> xander: You should ask someone about the pastebin ;)
<jason_> this is a laptop and its not a new graphics card
<jason_> the same one from when i bought it
<gmcastil> i don't care about pastebin :)
<xander> huh?
<jason_> linuc dident detect it
<gmcastil> xander: pastebin is an extern place to paste large text buffers
<Thurin1> jason_: Is it ATI?
<Gnine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gmcastil> xander: some people in here get all bent about it
<xander> oh i didn't think that was large
<jason_> thruin its a intel
<Thurin1> ATI is a pain in Linux, especially ATI's with tv-outs.
<xander> well they should find better things to do then lol
<gmcastil> xander: it wasn't...people just start spamming that pastebin warning
<Thurin1> jason_: Ah, I see - and what is the problem now?
<xander> i just want help determining what the proper driver is and how to get it on hah
<Gnine> !enter | xander
<ubotu> xander: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gmcastil> xander: so, you get 4 lines of pasted text, and then 5 people try to act cool by spamming that thing
<Thurin1> It does not detect the right card, or there are problems with the screen etc?
<jason_> its not running fully
<Thurin1> jason_: Fully as in hardware accel?
<pingui> hi
<jason_> yeah
<ComputerHermit> hi all
<gmcastil> jason_: i'm not really sure at all what your problem is - please restate it
<pingui> how can i chage my opera  lenguage
<jason_> ok
<jason_> 1 sec
<Mr-LonelY> Gnine: still cannot view file from youtube
<Mr-LonelY> i hate this
<xander> ok , i think i have the wrong driver installed
<Thurin1> Intel's are slow.. slow in Linux and to get hardware accel you have to specify the proper driver in 'device'
<Shuggle> I came in earlier asking about a good usenet binary grabber. alt.bin is a freeware client for windows, and it runs flawlessly (so far) under wine
<Gnine> any extra plugins installed in your firefox, Mr-LonelY
<xander> video performance is poor
<Mr-LonelY> Thurin1: i agreed with..My machine faster when using AMD
<Mr-LonelY> Gnine: nop
<pingui> how can i chage the  lenguage of my opera
<jason_> i have a intel Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller and i dont think ubuntu deteced it when i installed the os ot my hd
<Thurin1> Mr-LonelY: Yah, in general the best video card for Linux is probably Nvidia.
<gmcastil> Shuggle: http://www.techtalkz.com/ubuntu-linux/64016-dedicated-usenet-binary-grabber.html
<gmcastil> Thurin1: agreed
<jason_> the screensavers are not running fully speed
<Thurin1> jason_: Probably not but you should look at what is under your 'device' - in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<esteth> Hey all, how do i disassociate .sh files from everything? At the moment the want to run in wine, so i can't do ./build.sh, for example
<xander> im lookin at that file
<jason_> ok
<Mr-LonelY> Gnine: i got headache to solve this flash player issue
<xander> but its not really tellin me much hah
<Thurin1> If the device says 'vga' or something similar it was not, but if it says 'intel' either your client is slow or something is messed with Mesa.
<Thurin1> jason_: Open a console window/Terminal and type 'glxinfo' check at the top for 'direct rendering'
<jason_> ok 1 sec
<Thurin1> ok
<pingui> hi
<Thurin1> pingui: hey
<gmcastil> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<KaiForce> ok Ubuntu-ites, can someone point me to a page that explains how to configure Gutsy to work with both the internal and external monitor on a laptop?
<ere4si> Mr-LonelY, install the shockwave plugin from here for youtube - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<Mr-LonelY> last time i'm using feisty..no problem with flash player..and i upgrade to gutsy
<pingui> can you help me  qhit  little problem
<gmcastil> KaiForce: i'd google for dual monitor ubuntu
<jack-desktop> whats the !command for mouse help?
<jason_> direct rendering: Yes
<jason_> .
<Mr-LonelY> ere4si: i'll try now
<bulmer> #cs262
<keram`> anyone know how to get the w32codec package?
<gmcastil> www.metibuntu.org
<jason_> i guss it tell me that direct rendering is enabled
<KaiForce> gmcastil:  roger wilco, thanks pard.
<gmcastil> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<keram`> cool, thanks
<mneptok> Mr-LonelY: the problem is not with Gutsy, but with Adobe and their changes to Flash
<Thurin1> jason_: Well then it's enabled. ;)
<gmcastil> keram`: sed 's/t/d/'
<Thurin1> jason_: Intel's are slow.. that's all
<KaiForce> gmcastil:  wow, the state of dual monitor support on ubuntu seems pretty weak.
<Mr-LonelY> mneptok: i see..i already have libflashplayer.so in mozilla plugin
<gmcastil> KaiForce: it isn't
<iambernie> Has anybody had this weird thing that all windows only fill about 3/4 of the screen even though it's Maximized?  (looks like this: http://home.planet.nl/~plau/Screenshot1.png )
<Gnine> open synaptic and search for w32codecs . apt-get should work too , keram`
<keram`> i didnt find it when i searched
<Thurin1> Intel video cards onboard are sort of like the lombatamized modems of the past called 'win-modems'
<gmcastil> KaiForce: actually, you'd probably have better luck just searching for 'dual monitor xorg'
<Gnine> i did
<gmcastil> Thurin1: OH GOD!!!!
<keram`> using gutsy?
<Thurin1> gmcastil: You loved it
<Thurin1> :P
<gmcastil> Thurin1: NO
<KaiForce> gmcastil:  ok will do
<jason_> hmm
<Thurin1> Mr-LonelY: Are you trying to get flash going in Opera?
<gmcastil> Thurin1: i'm having hot flashes
<jason_> oki then i guss on to the next step in the setup process
<Thurin1> The new flash version does not work in Opera, Adobe even mentions it on their website - keep that in mind.
<Thurin1> gmcastil: haha
<Mr-LonelY> Thurin1: opera?meaning?
<Thurin1> jason_: :)
<keram`> Gnine, its not showing up
<gmcastil> Thurin1: i hated those fucking things
<Thurin1> Mr-LonelY: Ah, nothing, it's a browser - www.opera.com
<Thurin1> gmcastil: Yeah they were bad, even in Windows they were bad.
<gmcastil> Mr-LonelY: a terrible browseser
<jason_> yeah im thinking about stuff now
<gmcastil> Thurin1: amazing how just about everything with 'win' means it sucks
<Thurin1> gmcastil: I love Opera it's been my fav since version 3 haha
<Thurin1> gmcastil: haha
<gmcastil> Thurin1: sed 's/win/lose/'
<gmcastil> hehe
<Thurin1> gmcastil: Except for the two things which excel on that system, music production and games.
<gmcastil> Thurin1: it's trye
<gmcastil> true*
<Thurin1> jason_: If you can try to update your videocard.. or find some tweaks via - google.
<Thurin1> jason_: Sometimes a few 'options' lines under device'' can make a world of difference.
<jason_> ohmm
<unstable> I have this crappy emachine desktop, and X won't start from the ubuntu livecd
<Thurin1> I took a Radeon 7000 and with enough tweaking had it running Compiz Fusion like a pro.
<unstable> so I can't install ubuntu
<Thurin1> unstable: Any error messages?
<jason_> compiz runs ok
<Industrial> gmcastil: okay so I got it working. Is there any panel/option window where I can play with compiz settings? its not in the notification area :< (I only used beryl once before so i don't know how it works exactly)
<jason_> i can get the cube to work fine and the wobbles
<unstable> Thurin1: no, it just hangs and doesn't work
<jason_> wobbles of the screen
<unstable> Thurin1: It's some intel 845 graphics, probably very cheap
<jason_> i like makeing the big cube affect
<jason_> i got this on back in 06
<gmcastil> Industrial: uh....i'm pretty much a CLI guy only, so i won't be much help with that kinda thing, sorry
<jason_> its a hp
<Industrial> np :>
<jason_> hp pavaillon notebook
<gmcastil> ewwww
<jason_> i konw
<jason_> i konw
<jason_> know*
<Scunizi> !ccrm | Industrial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccrm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Thurin1> unstable: And you have 256MB's of ram yes?
<sixpence> Heya, does gutsy = gutsy gibbon?
<Starnestommy> sixpence: yes
<sixpence> Danke
<RequinB5> How can i get locate to search a directory tree
<Thurin1> gmcastil: So am I, but a BSD man ..FreeBSD - Ubuntu' is my other machine ;D
<keram`> wolfenstein?
<malcom2073> 3d
<Scunizi> !ccsm | Indust
<ubotu> Indust: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Mr-LonelY> Thurin1: i just use firefox only
<Thurin1> Mr-LonelY: Whatever works
<Industrial> meh, ok
<Industrial> thanks Scunizi
<Scunizi> Industrial, sure.. took me a sec to find the right acronym
<Mr-LonelY> Thurin1: just try install opera right now
<Industrial> wonder why it isnt installed by default .. would imagine anyone would want to play with it right away :P
<Scunizi> Industrial, CD space on the live cd probably.
<unstable> Thurin1: I don't know how much memory it is
<unstable> Thurin1: o on the computer itself, I don't know how much memory. but probably at least 256 yes
<Thurin1> unstable: Well that may be the problem - you need 'at least' 256mb's of RAM but on a slower Emachines system I think you would be better with 512mb.
<Thurin1> unstable: Ok... so what happens you boot and it just freezes up?
<RequinB5> can anyone help me use locate to search an entire directory tree
<Thurin1> It takes a few minutes for the LIVE-CD to load soo....
<Jangari> anyone use sshfs to mount servers? Is this syntax right? "sshfs user@server.com: /mount/point/"
<mneptok> RequinB5: locate doesn;t work like that
<Thurin1> Ubuntu is one of the slowest live-cd's actually
<mneptok> RequinB5: locate searches all files and directories by referencing a precompiled database
<Thurin1> Jangari: I think you need to add type, and method - ro,rw etc
<vbabiy> hey where can i get the fixed flash package?
<Jangari> i keep getting "/mount/point is a directory"
<Scunizi> RequinB5, sometimes before using "locate" you have to "sudo updatedb"
<Thurin1> vbabiy: Fixed flash package?
<jack-desktop> is it safe to hide the "Examples" folder?
<Jangari> no, sshfs doesn't need type
<Jangari> it is the type
<RequinB5> mneptok: Ok, got that.  I need a way to search an entire directory tree for a given phrase in teh title
<vbabiy> yeah ubotu use to give me link
<Scunizi> jack-desktop, delete it if you want
<vbabiy> its not working any more
<RequinB5> yeah, i updated, that isn't the phroblem
<Thurin1> Jangari: True
<mneptok> RequinB5: ls -R /path/to/dir | grep filename
<vbabiy> it was on the Ubuntu form
<Thurin1> I don't use it myself - just swinging ;)
<vbabiy> !flashIssuese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissuese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jangari> yeah
<deahtihs> okay
<mneptok> RequinB5: or use find.
<bruenig> RequinB5, find . -name "*phrase*"
<Scunizi> !flash > vbabiy
 * Thurin1 sighs
<vbabiy> Scunizi: thanks i got it
<deahtihs> My internet is unbelievably slow on Ubuntu, which is wireless, when on Windows it is unbelievably sexy. I'm on ethernet now.. what's wrong with this? broadcom 54 maxperformance something
<deahtihs> worked fine before
<Thurin1> FreeBSD ports are cool - but god could I use some apt-get goodness right about now :[
<mneptok> deahtihs: the problem is that "Broadcom" bit
<deahtihs> oh
<deahtihs> so it's always a problem on ubuntu?
<RequinB5> i was having problems with find, why i switched to locate... i tried ls -R /path/to/dir | grep filename didn't work
<mneptok> deahtihs: Broadcom is probably the worst possible vendor in terms of support for open source OSes
<jason_> jason sighs
<bruenig> RequinB5, use the find method above, full proof
<deahtihs> my wireless worked finer before
<gmcastil> mneptok: linksys is about as bad
<gmcastil> finer?
<jason_> donset know ware to go from hear
<mneptok> RequinB5: you need to replace /path/to/dir with the actual directory path. and "filename" with the name you're looking for
<RequinB5> mneptok, yeah, thanks :)
<mneptok> gmcastil: Linksys does not make wifi chipsets
<RequinB5> mneptok, i mean i got that
<gmcastil> mneptok: i know...broadcom makes the chips for linksys
<RequinB5> bruenig - permission to sub -name with -iname?
<mneptok> gmcastil: which explains why Linksys has issues.
<bruenig> RequinB5, if you need case insensitive, then use iname
<deahtihs> i have a linksys router...
<RequinB5> bruenig: k
<gmcastil> mneptok: yeah, dunno about the newer ones...i remember the w54g bein a real pain
<gmcastil> deahtihs: its not so much the router...its the nics
<Jangari> this is what i get from sshfs: fuse: missing mountpoint, bash: /media/Azoulay: is a directory
<RequinB5> bruenig - thanks, works prefectly
<mneptok> deahtihs: is this a wireless card, or embedded?
<Jangari> am i putting in the wrong syntax somewhere?
<deahtihs> oh uhm
<deahtihs> i have a laptop
<RequinB5> Can i omit the .?  isn't current dir find's default path
<osito> just for the record I've had a rather solid experience with Linksys hardware
<BD> hey whats the code i need to add to add windows to grub and what file do i add it too?
 * mopflite reads man dconf and laughs
<heartsblood> Has there ever been a good RTS released for linux?
<malcom2073> I heard some guys got TA working
<deahtihs> so i'm pretty.. fucked?
<bruenig> reclaim the streets?
<mneptok> heartsblood: Savage
<RequinB5> heartsblood: A great TBS is Battle for wesnoth
<mneptok> !ohmy > deahtihs
<deahtihs> huh
<deahtihs> hm
<deahtihs> i see
<BD> whats the line i have to add to grub for windows???
<BD> i cant seem to find it on google
<gmcastil> BD: google
<gmcastil> BD: yes its on there
<mneptok> deahtihs: is this a wireless card, or embedded?
<heartsblood> Malcom2073, TA?
<deahtihs> embedded i guess since it's a laptop
<malcom2073> Total annihilation
<Napoleon_Dynamit> bleep bleep, bop bop
<Napoleon_Dynamit> see yall
<mneptok> deahtihs: is it built-in to the laptop, or a Cardus/PCMCIA card?
<heartsblood> <-- dumbass
<malcom2073> Nah its an old game, not too many people know of it
<heartsblood> Malcom2073: was that through wine/winex (or whatever it's called now)?
<osito> BD, can you try dpkg-reconfigure grup maybe?
<Optimus55> ubuntu fonts are really big.... how to get them regular small size?
<deahtihs> built in
<mneptok> deahtihs: that Broadcom will be nothing but a nuisance in anything but Windows.
<gmcastil> BD: http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+linux+dual+boot+grub.conf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<deahtihs> oh god
<mneptok> deahtihs: i suggest a better supported Cardbus card
<new_linux_bee> Hi, I want to inbound redirect all traffic on port 53 to http://mysite.com
<malcom2073> Heartsbane: I'm not sure, I dont completly remember it was a few years back that they did it heh
<new_linux_bee> how can i make it happen using iptables?
<deahtihs> can i use something for usb then
<malcom2073> might've been due to the fact it uses d3d
<osito> deahtihs, try Hardy, it has been working rather good with my broadcom card
<heartsblood> mneptok: I'm having trouble finding a game called save, got a link?
<heartsblood> bane?
<heartsblood>  /cry
<Heartsbane> malcom2073: what?
<heartsblood> I love people, why does everybody call me a bane!
<deahtihs> what does hardy do
<Jangari> ah, figured it out, I had the alias in my bashrc over two lines, so the first line was missing a mount point, and the second line, the mount point, was being interpreted as a new bash command,
<Heartsbane> malcom2073: nice job on the tab completion
<Jangari> Even though I swear I made it a single libe
<Jangari> line*
<osito> it uses b43 insteac of bcm for broadcom chips
<RB2> J2RE 1.6 isn't in the repos, correct?
<roshan> for some reason every time i enable restricted drivers my computer boots back up in safe mode with 800 x 600 resolution. I was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot this problem.
<heartsblood> mneptok: wait I think I found it
<gmw> How do I get to be able to write to the usr/share/fonts file?
<deahtihs> i don't know much about wireless
<mneptok> heartsblood: "Save?"
<mneptok> heartsblood: wuzzat?
<deahtihs> is there like something i could connect to USB to act like.. a wireles card or something
<heartsblood> RequinB5, What is a TBS?
<Nutubuntu> roshan, I thought I was the one and only one with an issue like that ; was about to reinstall
<Jangari> gmw, sudo it
<mneptok> deahtihs: yes
<deahtihs> which one should i get
<mneptok> deahtihs: not all are supported
<deahtihs> which one is
<badkitty> Good day mates
<mneptok> deahtihs: no idea. i'd use Cardbus
<roshan> Nutubuntu: previously, my computer wouldnt even boot up
<heartsblood> mneptok: I meant savage, sorry
<heartsblood> mneptok: but I'm pretty sure I found it
<osito> deahtihs, do you know what exact card do you have?
<roshan> roshan: i'd get this error saying no input signal. go to safe mode
<deahtihs> yeah
<roshan> whoops*
<mneptok> heartsblood: http://www.notforidiots.com/SFE/
<deahtihs> broadcom 54g maxperformance
<Nutubuntu> roshan, I went through an almost successful upgrade to 7.10 ... and found myself Gnomeless and stuck in 800x600
<gmw> Jangari, ok, I get terminal and sudo, but how do I tell it to do that?
<deahtihs> 802.11
<Domino> hello
<osito> deahtihs, as I said I've had a rather good wireless experience in Hardy
<roshan> Nutubuntu: what kind of graphics card do u have?
<Nutubuntu> roshan, onboard Nvidia - I think a 6150
<osito> deahtihs, what lspci | grep etworking tell you
<Domino> woot I got irc working on my blackberry
<RyanPrior> What determines whether something shows up in Add/Remove Programs?
<deahtihs> i dunno how to do that
<roshan> o, i have a 8600 gt. really upsetting that these restricted drivers do not work me
<deahtihs> and i installed ubuntu 7.10 using wubi
<osito> 802.11 is rather a wide concept
<Kevin`> Domino now get linux working on it :)
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master compared with 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<Hammer89> I just uninstalled vmware-server from my computer... and then ran apt-get autoremove... and it fed me this warning: http://hammer89.pastebin.com/m6e0de6e anyone know if I should be concerned/what I should do about it?
<osito> deahtihs, Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal type the following "lspci | grep etworking" no quotes and hit enter
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me mount an smbfs drive , i mounted it but i can only write to it as root, here is my fstabe line : //10.0.0.2/storeage   /media/storeage   smbfs,username=yggdrasil,rw,uid=vdr,gid=vdr,user  0 0
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: doesn't look like a problem for me. You don't need init scripts for stuff you're uninstalling.
<osito> !wireless
<Yggdrasil> server username is yggdrasil the cient user is vdr
<CentHOGG> hi, anybody here set up a NAS server?
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: I don't even know what an init script us
<badkitty> CentHOGG: I had one set up a while ago
<deahtihs> i typed it in.. got a blank line
<deahtihs> nothing
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: An init script is something that is run when your computer boots up in order to initialize a service.
<roshan> anyone got an xfx 8600 gt with restricted drivers working correctly?
<deahtihs> i'm on ethernet atm btw
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CentHOGG> badkitty: hi
<badkitty> CentHOGG: Hi
<osito> deahtihs, check out what ubotu just "said"
<BD> ok i looked on google for the stupid code to add to grub but it tells me the disc doesnt exist how do i edit the code to make it work
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: what's the netkit-inetd package for then? is it vmware specific?
<deahtihs> okay i'm there.. i dunno what to click on
<deahtihs> i mean what to look at. i have wpa personal
<BD> windows in on the third partition, its an ntfs partition, what code do i add to grub?
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: Not being a VMware user myself, I'm not sure. I suggest reading documentation and using Google to find out.
<Mr-LonelY> where to put flash plugin in opera?
<osito> deahtihs, read it from start to end :) not much else to do
<deahtihs> makes sense
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/netkitinetd.htm still think it's nothing to be concerned about?
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: I don't know - it doesn't look VMware specific, though.
<Qharos> I have a question about BlueZ, if anyone would know. :/
<osito> deahtihs, as I said in Hardy the broadcom chips "just work"
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: yeah... that's what I was thinking... do you think I should reinstall it? (just to be on the safe side)
<BD> can anyone help, i cant figure out how to add windows to grub all the codes i can find on google are for first partition or slave drive and i cant figure out how to edit it
<deahtihs> isn't hardy alpha
<Ericl80427> how do i use custom desktop effects?
<deahtihs> isn't hardy alpha
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: perhaps make a Tomboy note of the package that would install it
<deahtihs> oops
<deahtihs> said it twice
<nomasteryoda> Qharos, !ask
<PriceChild> !hardy | deahtihs
<ubotu> deahtihs: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Ericl80427> or is it only 7.10 where you get more than bending of the boxes
<zachalink> my emerald theme is malfunctioning: whenever I close the terminal, the very top of window part (where you close and minimize and stuff) disappears. a fix would be...?
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: or just a text file. Then if things screw up, you can reinstall stuff.
<nomasteryoda> !ask Qharos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask qharos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osito> deahtihs, yes, I've been using it since alpha1 without much of a hitch whatsoever
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Qharos> I can't figure out how to upgrade to the newest version, for the life of me.
<nomasteryoda> my alpha 3 has been good
<deahtihs> well i dont have a working cd drive and dont know how to install anything with a usb flash disk thing so i installed with wubi
<ere4si> zachalink, you could type  exit  to exit the terminal
<RyanPrior> Qharos: Ubuntu doesn't upgrade you to the latest versions of things by default.
<gmw> What command would I use in sudo to move a font from my desktop to the usr/share/fonts folder?
<nomasteryoda> Qharos, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list replacing gutsy with hardy, then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, repeat then apt-get dist-upgrade...
<jrib> nomasteryoda: please don't recommend that
<nomasteryoda> ok
<jrib> Qharos: that's likely to break your install and not what you want
<nomasteryoda> its my personal preference...
<zachalink> yes, but after I type emerald --replace, it goes to a blank line and no commands ork
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: done. Thing is... it looks like if anything goes wrong it'll be my network/internet connection... which means I don't have access to support (part of the reason I'm hoping to catch it before it's an issue :) )
<zachalink> *work
<nomasteryoda> it can break installs for sure
<RyanPrior> nomasteryoda, Qharos: That's extreme. You probably don't need to upgrade to Hardy just to get the latest BlueZ.
<Qharos> I could download it off the site, but had troubles installing it. :/
<zachalink> when I hit new tab or new terminal window, it does the same thing with the top of the window
<osito> Qharos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4#head-c05717375385113f65f9cfba992f832f0cdcda4d
<Yggdrasil> centhog
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: Good point. Perhaps to be on the safe side you should download those DEBs and have them sitting around for awhile?
<niuq> how can i test if my video card it's supporting 3d?
<BD> why wont anybody freggin help its not that hard of a problem i just need someone who knows their way arround grub
<jrib> nomasteryoda: keep in mind you are in #ubuntu, not #ubunut+1.  Even then, that is not how you upgrade
<nomasteryoda> right
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: hi
<Yggdrasil> hey
<jrib> !helpme > bd (read the private message from ubotu)
<Yggdrasil> are you talking about making al inux box a nas
<Yggdrasil> ?
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: definitely
<CentHOGG> yeah
<deahtihs> i saw firmware for broadcom bcm43xx which the last time i checked was what i had
<deahtihs> so should i install it
<soulfly_420> hi peoples
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: is there something pretty quick
<Yggdrasil> centhogg not really
<soulfly_420> can somebody help me with my sound problem ?
<zachalink> so... a good fix to this theme issue would be...
<BD> sorry but no one seems to give a rip, i just need a lil help with grub, do you know how to add windows to grub
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: http://hammer89.pastebin.com/m55ff8be1 it's giving me two package options... do you know which I'd use?
<Yggdrasil> i think the closest thing is jsut setup samba ser ver
<Yggdrasil> with a stripped out config
<nomasteryoda> jrib, actually its not the Ubuntu way, ... its the traditional method from debian... and yes it is what "I" do... disclaimer to all who tread there... it might/will break things
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: yeah, never had any luck with samba
<RyanPrior> Hammer89: No clue.
<Yggdrasil> no ?
<Yggdrasil> nfs
<osito> BD, that would greatly vary depending on how your HD is partitioned
<roshan> is the glib-2.0 package installed by default with ubuntu?
<niuq> how can i test if my computer is supporting 3d?
<CentHOGG> haven't tried nfs yet
<jrib> nomasteryoda: fine, I'm just asking that you do not recommend it to people here
<Yggdrasil> centhogg working on samba right now as a mtter of fact
<Hammer89> RyanPrior: alright... I'll download both then
<Qharos> osito: so upgrade to distro 8.04?
<BD> jrib: ok then can u help me with adding windows to grub, i tried looking on google but none of the codes work
<Yggdrasil> i have a .conf file that grants guests privelige
<osito> BD, is tricky business IMHO, have you tried to help yourself with man grub ?
<nomasteryoda> jrib, ok
<nomasteryoda> np
<osito> Qharos, been there since first alpha, hasn't been bad at all
<heartsblood> how do I get the exact size of a folder in mb/gb from the cli?
<zachalink> plz, I need help. this theme demonstrates the awesomeness potential of ubuntu gui, and I need it fixed. =(
<BD> osito: i dont know much about grub, i just gotta add windows, ive done it before but i forgot the code to add to boot/grub/menu.lst
<osito> Qharos, YMMV though
<jrib> heartsblood: du -sh
<LKC> my ISP has just made some ubuntu reps can anybody tell me how to make tham my defult?
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: did you get my message?
<Qharos> osito: Alright. So should be good and stable? ^^
<osito> BD, and no one here know your HD partitions but yourself
<jrib> LKC: system -> administration -> software sources
<RyanPrior> LKC: what ISP? That's really cool.
<Yggdrasil> oh
<Yggdrasil> uhm
<Yggdrasil> no
<Yggdrasil> holdo n
<heartsblood> jrib, ty
<LKC> Telstra in Australia
<BD> osit: windows is on an ntfs partition, its the third partition on the only hd
<Yggdrasil> you need to ident on this server
<osito> Qharos, what's your hardware?
<niuq> hello?
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: can you dialog me?
<niuq> 3D!
<taz> where i can get anti virus or firewall ??
<LKC> Jrib my ISP isnt on the list
<Qharos> osito: Running a Dell Inspirin e1405. Integrated video, but 1gb RAM and a 2ghz processor, iirc.
<RyanPrior> LKC: that's a benefit of open software and architecture. It lets people help without having permission from on high. :-)
<Heartsbane> goodbye?
<Yggdrasil> joing centhogg
<Yggdrasil> uh joing# centhogg
<jrib> LKC: hmm, edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly then
<RyanPrior> What determines whether something shows up in Add/Remove Programs?
<osito> Qharos, check out the "Caveats" section on the link I sent and if you don't see anything really scary, go for it, or not :)
<LKC> RyanPrior yeah its cool seeing im almost at my limit
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: brb ok
<jrib> !virus | taz
<ubotu> taz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jrib> !firewall | taz
<Ziroday> BD: ill try to help you, please open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> taz: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Yggdrasil> yar
<onexused> If I want a network drive to mount on boot, do I need to put a script somewhere, of do I just add it to /etc/fstab?
<taz> i see
<Qharos> osito: Okay, last question on it (and many thanks!). It's unable to access CD-ROM devices; just during install?
<LKC> jrib http://mirror.gamearena.com.au/ is where the info is at what do i add
<RyanPrior> onexused: You could create an init script, or add it in fstab. It's up to you and your needs.
<astro76> onexused: the normal way is just fstab
<CentHOGG> Yggdrasil: i got your message, did you get my response?
<Yggdrasil> negative
<CentHOGG> damn
<jrib> LKC: “mirror.gamearena.com.au” dropped the connection for me
<Yggdrasil> join #centhogg
<CentHOGG> ok
<osito> Qharos, I don't use it that often, but I've ripped a CD to flac not long ago on hardy
<onexused> Okay. So: "192.168.0.1:/Shared   /mnt/Shared   nfs   defaults   0 0" or whatever?
<Qharos> Alright. I'll give it a whirl. Thanks again. :)
<osito> Qharos, just make sure your 7.10 is fully updated prior to the upgrade
<Qharos> Yeah, everything's updated and I've added a few apps here and there.
<osito> Qharos, not a problem and see you in #ubuntu+1 :)
<gmw> what is the basic syntax for moving a file using sudo? All I get is "cannot stat..."
<LKC> http://mirror.gamearena.com.au/ubuntu/ jrib maybe that will work for you?
<Qharos> Woot! :D
<onexused> astro76: Okay. So: "192.168.0.1:/Shared   /mnt/Shared   nfs   defaults   0 0" or whatever?
<jrib> gmw: what are you trying to move?
<gmw> A file from my desktop to usr/shares/fonts
<jrib> LKC: nope, but any way open /etc/apt/sources.list and it should be fairly obvious to you what you need to do.  Pastebin your results and I will check
<hobbzilla> how can I enable the remote desktop for the login screen? It seems it is currently only working after a user has logged on to the console.
<jrib> gmw: why?
<osito> BD, got the GRUB thing sorted?
<RyanPrior> What determines whether something shows up in Add/Remove Programs?
<gmw> I'd like to add another font.
<jrib> !fonts > gmw (read the private message from ubotu)
<gmw> Thanks.
<onexused> RyanPrior astro76: thanks for the help.
<jason____> can some one help me connect to my windows network?
<jason____> i havent set it up yet
<osito> !grub | BD
<ubotu> BD: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RyanPrior> jrib: What is the point of sending PMs to people who ask questions in the channel?
<RyanPrior> !pm | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Vad1> Why does Ubuntu start lagging -a lot- when it's reading from the disk, and is that fixable?
<jrib> gmw: easiest way is to just drop it in ~/.fonts for your user
<jrib> RyanPrior: so ubotu does not spam the channel
<john__> test
<john__> oh my name
<Jangari> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jrib> see...
<ukuf> Uh-oh! I attempted to install the firmware and now I don't see the wireless at all, all i see is wired networking!!
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jangari> netsplit?
<gmw> jrib, that folder doesn't exist in my user. All I have is .fontconfig
<jrib> gmw: create it
<gmw> Oh, cool.
<ukuf> oh boy, netsplit
<osxdude|linux> yea!!!!
<osxdude|linux> yummy
<osxdude|linux> I love the sounds when netsplits happen
<ukuf> me install broadcom firmware and me dont see wireless me only see wired connection
<Vad1> Does anyone know why does Ubuntu start lagging while reading from the disk?
<Jangari> i like a good netsplit
<hobbzilla> is enabling remote desktop available for Gutsy from the login screen (when no other user has a console session started) ?
<ukuf> i dont know much about irc
 * osxdude|linux checks out the other side of the netsplit on his mac
<soulfly_420> could somebody please help me with my sound not working ?
<osxdude|linux> lol there is like nobody
<Jangari> hit it, soulfly_420
 * Scunizi disconnects xchat to check out irssi for connectivity
<ukuf> I'mma rephrase what I said. I installed the Broadcom Firmware, restarted, and now I don't see 'Wireless Connection' on the list, I just see 'Wired connection'.
<ukuf> There you go
<gmw> I like a banana split.
<Jangari> only kidding, you probably shouldn't
<gmw> jrib, you made my life easier tonight. Thanks.
<soulfly_420> hit what ?
<shenron> hi, is there any reliable and direct way to burn a .dmg file in ubuntu? I have three .dmg files for installing Mac OSX Panther on some imac g3s I have and other than those I have no apple computers that could be used to burn discs
<Scunizi> shenron: i would think burning them as data could be read by a mac
<shenron> ya but they wont be boot discs then
<ukuf> I'mma rephrase what I said. I installed the Broadcom Firmware, restarted, and now I don't see 'Wireless Connection' on the list, I just see 'Wired connection'.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i'm on i386, cd is fine, don't need to remove 'quiet splash --' but xorg/kdm doesn't start. tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it up, driver:nv (is that right?) and i can't find 1440x900@60 only @100 wtf (if i select 'medium')
<Scunizi> shenron: true.. not sure what to do to make them bootable.
<zachalink> what's the command to go to a directory in the terminal?
<shenron> ya, so right now I have one of the G3s converting them to .cdr files
<ukuf> I guess imma uninstall linux until i get a decent wireless card
<jrib> !cli > zachalink (read the private message from ubotu)
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: forgot -phigh
<jrib> zachalink: cd
<shenron> I dont know how well .cdr is supported in linux though either
<ukuf> try and stop me
<jinho326_> is there an alternative to split() such that the order of the items is preserved?
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: nv should be the right generic driver.. kde can be a different animal sometimes.. there's also #kubuntu to check out.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ok
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: just assumed this channel would be bigger
<soulfly_420> i have a weird sound problem.  no sound :(
<Flannel> jinho326_: For which language? (you probably ought to ask in that particular language's channel)
<hobbzilla> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Remote_Access states for Edgy: "Remote Desktop will only work if there's a GNOME login session"
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: this channel has typically 1200 users.. #kubuntu much less..
<jinho326_> Flannel: oo dang sorry i thought I was in the python room
<Jangari> sox, shenron
<hobbzilla> does the same hold true for Gutsy?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: You can connect remotely to any X client.  Not just gnome.
<jinho326_> soulfly_420: do you have an NVIDIA mobo?
<Jangari> !sox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: it says 'no screens found' -- how do i set refresh rate in xorg.conf by the way
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: looks like #kubuntu is pretty active tonight.. do a /join #kubuntu
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ok
<tigran> How can I start a new X session?
<sherl0k> ctl-alt-f1?
<Jangari> shenron: what are you doing with .cdr?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: ImPS/2 is default? it's a usb wireless mouse.
<shenron> I want to make a boot disc Jangari
<Jangari> oh, okay, sox won't help then
<tigran> sherl0k: When I'm running compiz and do that, and switch back to the one I was on, system hangs
<Jangari> but it'll very easily convert any bunch of audio files to cdr,
<sherl0k> does it work with compiz disabled?
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: not sure what ImPS/2 is.. or why it's default
<hobbzilla> Flannel: okay, but can I connect when a user doesn't have an active console session?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: vs ExplorerPS/2--i chose /dev/input/mice
<tigran> sherl0k: Let me try, I'm guessing it should, one sec
<hobbzilla> Flannel: I would like to be able to use VNC to connect when there is no one logged in and begin at the login window.
<sherl0k> remember, compiz is still somewhat in beta
<Scunizi> Sakkath_: sorry I"m lost on this one.
<Flannel> hobbzilla: What?  No.  Users can login simultaneouslt with no problem.  VNC is different than X forwarding, I have no idea how it works.
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: 'no devices detected' - 'no screen found'
<Sakkath_> screens*
<sherl0k> hobbzilla, you can do it with x11vnc, I've done it before
<kenan> how come when i downloaded openoffice off the oo website, int he word processor, i dont have the minimze, maximze, and exit buttons at the top, it kinda goes full screen but i checked and its not set on that, why is that bar gone?
<sherl0k> whoa joinflood
<Jangari> haha, sweet
<danopia> who just hung for about 5 seocnds during netjoin?
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jangari> kenan: check that you have window decoration enabled in compiz
<Sakkath_> wtf i'm on i386 and i still can't get gpm!
<hobbzilla> Flannel: Isn't VNC the server responsible for Ubuntu's "System->Preferences->Remote Desktop"
<kenan> Jangari: emerald works fine in everyting, even the oo presentation and spreadsheet but its just the word processor thats weird
<arthus> I need to reset Apache to default config
<tigran> sherl0k: No, it doesn't
<arthus> and haven't been able to do so
<sherl0k> tigran, still not working eh?
<Jangari> hold on, kenan, can you alt+click-drag and move the window down? maybe it's opening too high on the screen, i had that problem with heaps of apps
<Flannel> hobbzilla: I have no idea
<sherl0k> well
<Ziroday> arthus: what about the instructions I gave ypu?
<sherl0k> you could just switch users :)
<hobbzilla> Flannel: I have tried to get XDMCP setup, but it won't ever give me a login. It just sits there with the Gray screen.
<tigran> sherl0k: It works without compiz
<arthus> Ziroday: I ran uninstall with purge
<sherl0k> ahh
<tigran> sherl0k: Compiz, nope
<arthus> and then reinstalled
<Optimus55> is gnome-look.org down?
<Flannel> arthus: remove apache2.2-common completely.  ("compete removal" in synaptic or via apt-get with --purge)
<arthus> still no config files
<arthus> Flannel: already did
<shenron> < Jangari> oh, okay, sox won't help then
<sherl0k> hobbzilla, x11vnc lets you access the PC from the login screen
<Flannel> arthus: you need to do the apache2.2-common package, not just apache2
<shenron> < Jangari> oh, okay, sox won't help then
<shenron> < Jangari> oh, okay, sox won't help then
<shenron> < Jangari> oh, okay, sox won't help then
<jrib> shenron: stop
<shenron>  < Jangari> oh, okay, sox won't help then ---- what is sox?
<zachalink> okay, something is SERIOUSLY wrong with emerald themes: whenever I close terminal, no matter what, the top bar of windows goes away. how can I stop this from happening (other than closing the terminal)??
<BodOmLaW> i cant put my asus sata drivers on a floppy in ubuntu what do i do?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: Are you on the same subnet as the other box?
<shenron> oh
<shenron> I'm sorry
<BodOmLaW> even in wine it wont work
<shenron> irssi was being weird :p
<BodOmLaW> help please
<kenan> Jangari: i cant alt+click+drag and i cant resize it either, it even overlaps my top panel on the desktop
<Ziroday> !ask | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<badkitty> hmm what happened...
<sherl0k> netsplit
<zachalink> so... is there a fix for this?
<arthus> Flannel: THANKS! it worked :)
<Jangari> kenan, if you right hold alt and click anywhere in the window, you should be able to drag it around
<Zambezi> How many characters in a filename can EXT3 and FAT32 (on my USB-memory) handle? I have a filename with 105 characters. No complain from EXT3, but where's the limit? And what about FAT32?
<Jangari> shenron: sox is the swiss-army knife of audio manipulation
<kenan> Jangari: i honestly cant do that
<Starnestommy> Zambezi: I think 255 or 256
<sherl0k> Zambezi, 256
<Jangari> sound exchange
<BodOmLaW> i cant put my asus sata drivers on a floppy in ubuntu. I tried with wine, cause it gives me an .exe.  it says the drive deos not support image. What do I do?
<kenan> Jangari: i also have wobbly windows on and i cant bend the window or anything
<Jangari> kenan, what if you right click the tab in your lower panel?
<Jangari> do you get the move option?
<Scunizi> Sakkath: have you done any updates since reinstalling?
<sherl0k> kenan, click the window you want to move. hold alt, hit space
<mroc> i'm having a horrible time trying to get this monitor (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824222011) configured.  choosing the generic lcd panel 1280x1024 option isn't working.  is this going to require editing xorg.conf by hand?  if so, could someone help walk me through it?
<hobbzilla> sherl0k: does x11vnc allow multiple interactive logins? i.e.if someone is already logged in at the Ubuntu box and I connect via x11vnc am I going to get an entirely new session? Or am I going to share KBM with the console user?
<Ziroday> BodOmLaW: running drivers through wine does not work, the hard drive however should work out of the box, how is it formatted?
<hobbzilla> Flannel: yes same subnet
<zachalink> so is a fix just to not close the terminal?
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: dude, this is the install cd. kdm/xorg never starts.
<sherl0k> hobbzilla, no. what you're thinking of is an RDP session like Windows' Remote Desktop
<Sakkath_> Scunizi: i never had ubuntu installed on this computer.
<arthus> ok, now back to what I was trying to do in the first place
<th0r> hobbzilla it is possible to connect either way
<arthus> how can I change documentroot in apache?
<kenan> Jangari: well i only have one panel which is at the top and that shows my open applications but the word processor overlaps it and i also have awn and i set it on auto hide but i cant bring it up when im in oo word processor
<Zambezi> Starnestommy: sherl0k Thanks to both of you. No worries then.
<BodOmLaW> ive tried unallocated nfts, just the sata drive but window still says the partition is not compatible with windows
<Flannel> Zambezi: filename is 255 chars, but path total has no real limit.  With FAT32, its either 8.3 or 255, if you have unicode with LFN.
<arthus> I tried doing it, but gave me a 403 error
<hobbzilla> sherl0k: yes similarly. But I think freenx or xdmcp is it's alternative for linux, no?
<Ziroday> BodOmLaW: windows cannot read linux partitions without special drivers
<sherl0k> just apt-cache search for rdp
<Flannel> hobbzilla: You just need to make sure your UDP packets are getting through.  I had that grey screen issue before, and its because my UDP was being blocked.  You can tunnel it through ssh, and it'll work without the UDP issues.
<sherl0k> there's probably a daemon for it
<hobbzilla> th0r: I understand it is possible to connect either way, but can you do it simultaneously.
<BodOmLaW> it isnt a linux partition, it is another drive
<BodOmLaW> with no partition
<kenan> sherl0k: that doesnt work i cant even minimze it
<BodOmLaW> ubuntu is on the other sata drive
<Flannel> arthus: Those are set in the sites-available/ folder's contents.  Since its a virtualhost specific configuration
<Jangari> i don't know, kenan, can you do anything with the oo word window at all?
<BodOmLaW> ziroday can i pm?
<sherl0k> oh, it's oo. well it's a bloated java app, that would explain it :)
<arthus> Flannel: that's where I changed it, but gave me a 403 error
<hobbzilla> Flannel. the only thing that was weird when I enabled the xdmcp server is that netstat reports it "udp6       0      0 *:xdmcp                 *:*"
<sherl0k> arthus, chmod the folder to 777
<Sindacious> :O
<Flannel> arthus: where did you change the folder to?
<kenan> sherl0k: the weird thing is that its only on oo word, everything works fine when i open oo presentation and spreadsheet
<arthus> sheri0k: I did that already
<hobbzilla> Flannel: but then so does ssh and I can ssh just fine.
<arthus> Flannel: /media/DOVE/public
<tigran> sherl0k: How would I start a app in a new X session?
<Flannel> arthus: you just need to make sure www-data has read permissions to that folder
<hobbzilla> how would i know if my UDP packets are getting through?
<Zambezi> Flannel: Maybe I'm going to format my USB-memory to EXT3 later. I have long filenames, but not as long as hundred and no complain so I think it's activated by default.
<sherl0k> not sure tigran, i haven't worked with multiple sessions much
<tigran> sherl0k: Ok
<tigran> Anyone else...ow would I start a app in a new X session?
<Jangari> is oo java? of course, it's sun!
<Jangari> that bites
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: You don't
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: There is no guarantee with UDP
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: The best you could do is monitor outbound and endbound traffic with wireshark -- but the internet can drop UDP packets anywhere
<jscinoz> hehe i got shockwave working in the linux firefox :D
<Flannel> arthus: sudo -u www-data ls /media/DOVE/public
<hobbzilla> Cpudan80: This is through my local home LAN with both machines on the same switch..
<Flannel> arthus: Does that work?
<arthus> 1 sec, gotta ssh in
<Yochanan> i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 PPC Alt. on a iMac G3, but when i rebooted after installation it said: check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/hda3 does not exist. Dropping to shell!
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: Still doesnt mean they are guaranteed to transmit --- though the probably of transmission is probably close to 100%
<hobbzilla> so XDMCP operates over UDP?
<Sindacious> Cookies plz
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: Look at an output from wireshark
<arthus> Flannel: "ls: /media/DOVE/public: Permission denied"
<hobbzilla> but you can't guarantee UDP packets will get through..
<hobbzilla> why even use UDP for XDMCP then?
<Cpudan80> XDMCP ?
<Cpudan80> I dont know what that is
<arthus> Flannel: and a 403 error
<Flannel> arthus: exactly.  Its unreadably by www-data
<hobbzilla> XDMCP allows me to run an x server on my windows machine
<Flannel> arthus: Once that command works, you'll no longer get the 403
<Cpudan80> The main advantage UDP has over TCP is that UDP has lower startup costs
<Jangari> far out man, ssh'ing a 50MB file over a flakey wireless connection is really slow, and is fully consuming all my upload
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: Are you sure its using UDP?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: Yes, XDMCP is over UDP.
<Cpudan80> Strange
<hobbzilla> and perform x forwarding and interactive /remote admin
<hobbzilla> netstat -l : udp6       0      0 *:xdmcp                 *:*
<foibles> hello there
<Cpudan80> Well but you have to SSH to the machine first right?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: You may try X forwarding over ssh.  Its pretty simple, and there are some pre-fab tools out there (xming)
<foibles> what would i use to mess with my iphone
<Flannel> Cpudan80: no.  Its just over UDP
<billsey> how can I get ArdourGTK to install under Gutsy?
<Cpudan80> Flannel: Then I would ditch it
<monsoon_king> hi anyone ever tried using airtel gprs wit ubuntu???
<Cpudan80> You probably want a TCP socket for this
<Optimus55> can anyone recommend a good dock that can snap to the screen side? unfortunately avant doesn't do this :(
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Its over a home network, presumably safe.
<Jangari> a hammer, foibles
<foibles> Jangari, hah
<arthus> Flannel: I did chmod 777 /media/DOVE/public
<foibles> agreed
<foibles> Jangari, its my sisters, not mine
<Cpudan80> Flannel: OK, but I dont the XDMCP people are too smart for programming the thing to use UDP only
<Flannel> Cpudan80: XDMCP has been around forever (well, not forever, but still), its not going away.  Then again, ssh tunneling has been out there forever too.
<arthus> FLannel: still 403 error and no change
<hobbzilla> Flannel, isn't x tunneled thru ssh overkill?
<Yochanan> did anyone see my post?
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: no?
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: Its how most people do it
<Nahalingam> Yochanan: please send your quey again
<hobbzilla> cpudan80: didn't you just say you didn't know what xdmcp was?
<Yochanan> i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 PPC Alt. on a iMac G3, but when i rebooted after installation it said: check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev ALERT! /dev/hda3 does not exist. Dropping to shell!
<hobbzilla> :)
<WebCave> Sup
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: Yes
<WebCave> Its Pc Gamma Yo
<Flannel> hobbzilla: Not really.  You're guaranteed a connection (TCP), and you can also connect from outside your LAN too.  Over a LAN, the overhead regarding the encryption won't be really noticable
<Cpudan80> hobbzilla: I meant that X via SSH was how most people did it
<roshan> I tried to use dmesg after i got booted into low-graphics mode. I get a lot of acpi exceptions. I was wondering if anyone could look at these messages. I tried using pci=noacpi but it did not work
<Jangari> i don't think it's easy to hack yet, foibles
<WebCave> sup
<WebCave> yo
<WebCave> yo
<WebCave> yo
<Sindacious> WebCave :D
<WebCave> hey bro
<WebCave> whats up
<FloodBot2> WebCave: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foibles> Jangari, im testing with some cliche programs right now
<Cpudan80> Rofl
<sherl0k> haha
<sherl0k> oooops
<Cpudan80> The flood bot axed him
<foibles> does itunes install on linux?
<WebCave> is the fuck!
<Sindacious> LOL
<WebCave> lol
<sherl0k> gg
<ukuf> LOL
<sherl0k> :)
<Cpudan80> WebCave: Play nice this go round
<astro76> !language | WebCave
<WebCave> sorry
<ubotu> WebCave: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<WebCave> had to do that
<sherl0k> yeah FAMILY FRIENDLY
<WebCave> fam frienly
<sherl0k> hurr
<kapace> my video card isn't DRI, what do i do?
<WebCave> what the hell ya talkin about?
<Sindacious> So
<Jangari> they've managed to prevent people loading rockbox onto all new ipods, for instance, and rythmbox doesn't recognise my brother's itouch while it recognises my 5.5 video no worries
<WebCave> no parents come here
<Sindacious> Were all hugging and what not right?
<WebCave> yell at me if your parents
<hobbzilla> Flannel: I'm pretty sure UDP is getting through. I use xming with an XDMCP session when connected to my work via their VPN.
<Flannel> !offtopic | WebCave
<ubotu> WebCave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hobbzilla> I'm not doing any ssh tunneling then..
<Sindacious> Hey Look at me
<Nahalingam> Yochanan: you have installed ubuntu in /dev/hda3 partition or what ?
<Jangari> foibles, no it doesn't
<Sindacious> I know some commands
<Jangari> i don't think
<WebCave> no one cares about ubuntu u cant play games on it!
<Sindacious> !cookies PLZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies plz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WebCave> i need FEAR!
<foibles> Jangari, not even, er, in wine?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: xming would be through ssh, which is tcp.  More robust than UDP
<Cpudan80> WebCave: Come on now, read the topic
<WebCave> FEAR PLAYA!
<Cpudan80> Ok - that's enough
 * Cpudan80 brings out a cannon
<Sindacious> LOL
<WebCave> ILL OWN THE HELL OUTA U NOOBS!
<Cpudan80> !ops | WebCave
<ubotu> WebCave: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<arthus> Flannel: what command would I run to fix that. I already tried chmod 777 public
<foibles> an apple program, for windows, then run in wine for linux?
<Jcink2k> rofl wow.
<foibles> what a work around
<monsoon_king> ??
<WebCave> WINDOWS XP AND VISTA FTW!
<billsey_> how can I get ArdourGTK to install under Gutsy?
<Jangari> well, foibles, wine sucks in any case,
<WebCave> Hi guys
<nalioth> WebCave: please be civil
<WebCave> why?
<Yochanan> Nahalingam, i only have one 10 GB hard drive on it. i had Mac OS 8.6 on it, and i let Ubuntu takeo over
<hobbzilla> Flannel: I don't believe by default xming is tunneled thru ssh...
<PriceChild> !guidelines | WebCave
<ubotu> WebCave: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WebCave> i like being evil!
<Flannel> hobbzilla: It is
<bgt421> umm... noobish question -- how do I find the file a program installed to? I've looked by hand in several directories, but can't find it
<Yochanan> ooh! i just typed modprobe ide-core at the Busybox shell and it booted!
<[mando]> i am running metacity under dapper, what would be the best way to change settings, if there are any?
<Jangari> but try apt-cache searching for terms like ipod, etc., i got my ipod working better on rhythmbox than it ever did on itunes, i can even drop music onto my machine which itunes disallows
<`iWindows> Hi
<PriceChild> bgt421, things install in more than one locatino
<Flannel> hobbzilla: UDP doesn't work well over the internet.  which is why ssh tunneling came into usage. (well, one of many reasons)
<arthus> Flannel: I did chmod 777 public, still no change
<badkitty> billsey_:  Download the source and makefile
<PriceChild> bgt421, its binaries will go in one place, its documentation in another, is configuration in another etc. etc. etc.
<Nahalingam> Yochanan: Is the installation went fine. It was occupied the whole 10GB ?
<hobbzilla> Flannel: from xming site: "It is totally secure when used with SSH"
<foibles> Jangari, yeah thats what im going for at the moment
<badkitty> billsey_: I think it is in ine if the repos too.. did you try a google search?
<billsey_> badkitty: I am one of those rare bird Linux users that knows nothing about programming. :-)
<hobbzilla> which would reason that it doesn't require it to be.. which more than likely means it is not the default..
<Yochanan> Nahalingam, yes
<bgt421> PriceChild: Thanks, how would I find the configuration file for a particular package? Specifically OpenVPN, if you might be familiar with it
<Jangari> but maybe steve jobs has put some preventative measures in, i don't know, i just know that my brothers itouch isn't even recognised by my machine whatsoever.
<badkitty> billsey_: Hah, no there are many of us like that .. hang on
<PriceChild> bgt421, no idea
<Nahalingam> Yochanan, Installation of grub is over. Is it prompting you to choose ubuntu ?
<Jangari> but foibles, while you're there, see if you can install a pda version of skype, and use the wireless to connect to the internet for free (if possible), and don't bother with the phone bit
<badkitty> billsey_: Check this thread
<badkitty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494284
<[mando]> i don't know if my last message got lost of if no one can answer my question, but here it is again.
<[mando]> i am running metacity under dapper, what would be the best way to change settings, if there are any?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: You don't need to use it with ssh, but thats the default, and really the only way they could.
<Yochanan> Nahalingam, no. i just got a Busybox prompt
<Yochanan> i looked at the FAQ, and i tried modprobe ide-core and it booted, and i just logged in
<nickrud> [mando]: you can see all the metacity settings under   gconf-editor /apps/metacity
<Flannel> arthus: What are the permissions on it though?
<[mando]> thank you, i will see what comes up.
<arthus> owner: arthus
<Pandab34R> anyone have a clue why i might only be seeing squares instead of text?
<Sindacious> Test
<Flannel> arthus: permissions (rwxr-xr-x, etc)
<Sindacious> pr0n cave
<Sindacious> Okay i'm working again
<arthus> Flannel: how do I find?
<arthus> sorry, I'm a noob
<Yochanan> now it says it had an error loading the Gnome Settings Daemon
<Flannel> arthus: ls -al /media/DOVE
<arthus> Flannel: "drwx------ 17 arthus root   16384 2007-04-28 14:57 public"
<hobbzilla> Flannel: so after enabling this on Gutsy, I just looked at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and [xdmcp].. Enable=false
<[mando]> ok new question. what would be the easiest way to get some sort of transparent windows on a machine running dapper with a sub par video card?
<hobbzilla> Flannel: wouldn't this need to be true? :)
<Flannel> arthus: Right.  That means its not readable by everyone.  What command were you running with the chmod?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: I believe so, yes.
<thQO> Windows ftw
<thQO> Windows ftw
<thQO> Windows ftw
<OlbOpVjqBlsV> Windows ftw
<thQO> Windows ftw
<OlbOpVjqBlsV> Windows ftw
<OlbOpVjqBlsV> Windows ftw
<OlbOpVjqBlsV> Windows ftw
<OlbOpVjqBlsV> Windows ftw
<thQO> Windows ftw
<thQO> Windows ftw
<arthus> Flannel: chmod 777 public
<OlbOpVjqBlsV> Windows ftw
<FloodBot2> OlbOpVjqBlsV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> thQO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jw--> lol
<Flannel> arthus: That was the full command?
<arthus> Flannel: yes
<sherl0k> is the windows flooding a common occurance here?
<Flannel> arthus: what directory were you in when you did this?  and what did it say when you tried that? anything?
<dman> sherl0k: no
<badkitty> No first time Ive seen that
<Cybermatt> second
<jay> nope but who cares, that person was stupid
<Flannel> sherl0k: when it does happen (rarely) it seems to all happen at once
<arthus> Flannel: I was in /media/DOVE and it didn't say anything
<iKap> is there a command to delete all temp/garbage files out?
<Flannel> arthus: and what are the permissions on /media/DOVE? (ls -al /media)
<arthus> Flannel: "drwx------   13 arthus root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 DOVE"
<sherl0k> chgrp to arthus
<sherl0k> re-chmod to 777
<Nahalingam> Yochanan: did you refered this thread "http//ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500160"
<roshan> I have now tried all the things on the forums but i still cannot get rid of this. Low-graphics mode error. When i boot, i get not connected to IO-ACPI error. Also my dmesg is filled with ACPI errors. Any helps is appreciated
<joot> sherl0k, does 777 give max permissions read write and execute????
<LockesRabb> hey, i know this might be a stupid question
<sherl0k> yes
<joot> sherl0k, ty
<nickrud> iKap: what temp/garbage files are you thinking of?
<Flannel> arthus: do: chmod a+r /media/DOVE/public && ls -al /media/DOVE and give the perms for public again
<LockesRabb> but what's the term for a letter-based combination that'd be short for a term?
<NzbAecTZ> Windows ftw
<rIJyj> Windows ftw
<vvjUetD> Windows ftw
<vvjUetD> Windows ftw
<NzbAecTZ> Windows ftw
<NzbAecTZ> Windows ftw
<NzbAecTZ> Windows ftw
<rIJyj> Windows ftw
<rIJyj> Windows ftw
<rIJyj> Windows ftw
<rIJyj> Windows ftw
<NzbAecTZ> Windows ftw
<FloodBot2> rIJyj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NzbAecTZ> Windows ftw
<vvjUetD> Windows ftw
<rIJyj> Windows ftw
<FloodBot2> NzbAecTZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vvjUetD> Windows ftw
<LockesRabb> for example
<diabolix> is it possible to install developement and documentation packages along with normal packages by default?
<LockesRabb> MIT = Mass. Institue of Tech
<foibles> LockesRabb, what about mit
<jscinoz> has acroread been removed from the repos?
<arthus> Flannel: "drwx------ 17 arthus root   16384 2007-04-28 14:57 public
<arthus> "
<LockesRabb> no, im not referring to mit, im talking about how we use mit for short for mass institue of tech
<nickrud> jscinoz: yes
<LockesRabb> what's that term?
<jscinoz> nickrud, would there be a 3rd party repo somewhere i can get it?
<LockesRabb> net is short for internet, m$ is short for microsoft, stuff like that
<LockesRabb> what's that called?
<Flannel> arthus: alright (obviously) somethings not right here.  Is media a separate partition that you've mounted?  Is it perhaps mounted read only? (you should still get an error message htough, which is the oddest bit)
<nickrud> jscinoz: not that I'm aware of.
<diabolix> is it possible to configure apt to install recomended packages without asking?
<jscinoz> >_<
<Flannel> LockesRabb: abbreviation
<nickrud> diabolix: it already does
<arthus> Flannel: yes, it is a seperate partition mounted
<LockesRabb> yesssssssssssssss
<LockesRabb> thanks flannel
<LockesRabb> it was on the tip of my tongue, it was driving me crazy
<arthus> Flannel: but I can write to it
<Flannel> arthus: Then you can't change the permissions
<Flannel> arthus: er, nevermind.
<diabolix> nickrud, it installs dependancies, not recomendations.
<nickrud> jscinoz: I prefer evince myself nowadays anyway
<alex654> hi guys, I'm trying to build a small program using make, but it fails to locate the *.h file (it's located in ../include relative to the cpp), I'm stuck, is there a wayI tellt he makefile to look in that directory
<Gibb> How do I access the windows network file share of a windows computer through xubuntu?
<jscinoz> aye, but i'd prefer a firefox plugin for pdfs, and i know i can use mozplugger with evince but its ugly as heck :P
<billsey_> badkitty, I looked through the thread, tried the code that it lists, but it can't find the repos that should be there. ArdourGTK remains ghosted in my add/remove. :-(
<zamarax> anyone know if it's possible in compiz-config to how workspaces show the their number when switching between them?
<zamarax> sorry, to SHOW
<nickrud> diabolix: yes, it's set for installing recommends. see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu
<PKdoR> I need help I think i just majorlly screwed up my GURB I get Error 15!!
<joot> Gibb, I think samba
<billsey_> badkitty: I looked through the thread, tried the code that it lists, but it can't find the repos that should be there. ArdourGTK remains ghosted in my add/remove. :-(
<Gibb> joot. oh weird. how do I access that?
<badkitty> billsey_: You have to add the repo yourself
<Cybermatt> !grub | billsey_
<ubotu> billsey_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<diabolix> nickrud, but i just installed xchat, and it recomended  libnotify-bin, but did not install it.
<nickrud> jscinoz: you still using mozplugger? I haven't messed with that since I can't remember when :)
<LockesRabb> i dunno if anyone has heard of it, but what's the abbreviation for wireless electricity? i know of "WiTricity", but im referring to the even more shorter term
<ParsiTux> i want  to force epiphany to open files in new tab, not window
<nickrud> diabolix: do you have that 01ubuntu file?
<diabolix> yes
<ParsiTux> it must be posible by about:config , no?
<jscinoz> nickrud you have another way of getting a pdf plugin into firefox?
<diabolix> nickrud, yes
<joot> Gibb, you may have to dl it if it is not already on your system
<diabolix> nickrud, does that only apply to official packages tho?
<Gibb> joot, it doesnt come with xubuntu?
<BELKINZED> Ubuntu doesn't start on login, I tried reconfiguring X, no sucess.Could anyone help me?
<JLappy> does anyone know of a good trip planning software? something comparable to M$ streets and trips
<Cpudan80> Google maps?
 * Cpudan80 ducks
<nickrud> diabolix: probably, the file only talks about main, universe, mulitiverse and restricted
<ParsiTux> does Epiphaniy has any IRC channel?
<joot> Gibb, not sure I am running ubuntu with a gnome desktop
<badkitty> JLappy: hmmm did you try searching on  sourceforge?
<nickrud> jscinoz: no, I am just glad I don't need it anymore. I don't mind separate windows for pdfs
<billsey_> badkitty: I just looked in Synaptic, and the repos are added there. What else need I do?
<JLappy> yes, i'm looking at several but just asking for opinions of preferred apps here
<anabelle> is LSD dangerous when mixed with antibiotics?
<sherl0k> anabelle, try #lsd
<sherl0k> they might know more :)
<nickrud> diabolix: but on first blush I'd expect it to work for any file from a repo
<badkitty> billsey_: Well did you check the packages and and perform the installation?
<nickrud> !o4o | anabelle
<ubotu> anabelle: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<diabolix> nickrud, so, when installing build-essential, it suggests manpages-dev, but it won't install it.
<billsey_> badkitty: It said something about a broken pipe. It failed to create a directory or something un ./etc
<jscinoz> mozplugger is nice, lets me run the windows version of shockwave in linux firefox :D
<billsey_> under
<joot> Gibb, just run apt-get install samba it will not install twice
<Jangari> how does one download more visualisation files for rhythmbox/movie player?
<Gibb> joot, I found it on the add/remove thing
<BELKINZED> Could someone help me troublehsoot with an seemly xserver problem. I'm a new ubuntu user, so try to bare with me. I look over at ubuntu forums, reconfiguring X does no good. I could post logs upon requests.
<joot> Gibb, cool
<badkitty> billsey_: Did you use the script method or go throughsynaptic?
<nickrud> diabolix: suggests is not the same as recommends , but you can configure apt to install suggests as well. See /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/configure-index.gz
<RequinB5> BELKIZED - what seems to be the problem?  Typing that usually helps more :P
<billsey_> badkitty: I think it was GDebi
<kapace> hello, why can i add a root of a drive as a smb share, but not a path within a drive?
<nickrud> jscinoz: really? do you have a link to a howto?
<jscinoz> yes one sec
<joot> Gibb, windows sometimes take forever to show the network files you have to be really patient :-)))
<[mando]> how do i switch to xcompmgr from metacity?
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: Well, upon GDM login, ubuntu just has the cursor loading wheel, and nothing loads, after that it displays that X is corrupted. I don't quite remeber. I tried reconfiguring x, but no sucess. It might've been due to something I did with the fonts. I changed them to bitmap
<jscinoz> nickrud argh cant find it, ill pm you isntructions, its like only a 5 step process
<badkitty> billsey_: Hmm I think best way might to be install it from source...
<nickrud> jscinoz: takes wine I figure. Sounds promising
<RequinB5> BELKINZED : error before or after login prompt
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: before
<billsey_> badkitty: I just tried Synaptic, and I think it might actually work. It's not ghosted there, but only in Add/Remove. I'll check back later to let you know.
<RequinB5> BELKINZED: Then you're right, its most likely x.  Can you type what the exact error msg is?
<badkitty> billsey_: ok
<badkitty> billsey_: I noticed the repo for the link was actually a feisty repo so that could be an issue...Perhaps there was another one I didn't see though
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: I can't quite acess it now, but i do have acess to the drive and i can post logs and whatnot
<ryansmith> I configured Mythbuntu and it asked me to log out. Once I did that, gdm just hung. Restarts don't seem to cure it, either. What am I missing here?
<fritsy4> what the minimum for the root partition on an ubuntu install (with a separate /home)?
<RequinB5> BELKINZED : ok, you said you tried 'sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-org'
<billsey_> badkitty: Well, right now, Synaptic is starting to download the packages. It'll be a while since I'm on dial-up.
<arthus> Flannel: will I be able to fix this?
<RequinB5> BELKINZED : If so, try it one more time and use the VESA drivers.  see if you can't get some kind of GUI
<badkitty> billsey_: Wow, that sucks
<billsey_> badkitty: LOL I've survived so far. :-D
<Flannel> arthus: Its definately fixable (well, its not broken, so you don't really need to fix anything per sey), I just don't know whats going on.
<arthus> Flannel: hmmm.... I have been running your commands exactly as you wrote them
<gmcastil> mmm....wireless works now
<arthus> Flannel: any other info which would help you figure it out?
<nickrud> fritsy4: about 10-15 gb is plenty
<nickrud> fritsy4: you can get by with about 6-7 though
<fritsy4> nickrud, i have 7
<badkitty> fritsy4: I was thinking minimum was ~ 3 ...
<badkitty> fritsy4: But its always better to provide more space, you can always resize right?
<kamanashisroy> Hi, anyone know where to find details about serial devices ?
<fritsy4> fritsy4, i would like Gnome
<nickrud> fritsy4: 7 will do fine, leaves you plenty of room. If you are using lots of databases and stuff that might show up in /var , you can consider moving them to /nome
<nickrud> */home
<DG19075> anyone have trouble getting into ubuntu-art or gnome-look?
<fritsy4> nickrud, no database just a small HDD
<kamanashisroy> When my mobile connects to PC it gives multiple choices .. and my computer select the #1 choice ..
<kamanashisroy> I want to change this mode ..
<badkitty> DG19075: I had trouble going to gnomelook yes
<jlulian38> Is there a way to pipe an audio input(mic or w/e) to your speakers without tying up the device(ie, through ALSA)
<kamanashisroy> any hints of who maintains this driver ?
<DG19075> both of those were down
<zelrikriando> http://img513.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture2bc0.png
<kapace> hello, why can i add a root of a drive as a smb share, but not a path within a drive?
<zelrikriando> my desktop ^^
<abdoreza> hi
<RequinB5> hello abdoreza
<DG19075> at least this tell me I wasn't the only one trying to get to those sites
<ryansmith> cmon, I can't boot gnome and no one can help?
<DG19075> and having trouble
<ryansmith> it can't be that difficult
<co_gokil_> huy
 * nickrud runs from mythubuntu
<RequinB5> !patience | ryansmith
<ubotu> ryansmith: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RequinB5> what is the problem
<ryansmith> I installed mythbuntu and ran the configuration
<ryansmith> it prompted me to log out
<ryansmith> when it did, the login manager wouldn't even boot
<abdoreza> I have parsix
<ryansmith> X was still running though
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: I use ATI drivers. but okay, any other diagnostic steps/troublehsooting steps?
<fritsy4> one more question - on my desktop i have gutsy with the root partition taking almost 20GB, i do have a lot of stuff but is there a way to trim it down?
<KaiForce> it is official, Ubuntu multi monitor support is weak.
<BELKINZED> BELKINZED: Need any logs pasted? Xorg logs?
<KaiForce> i'm saying this as a fan
<badkitty> fritsy4: It is possible to resize disk partitions using gparted
<KaiForce> what does it mean when the desktop background and items placed on the Desktop are blacked out
<badkitty> KaiForce: Why is that?
<RequinB5> BELKINZED: VESA is *almost* guarenteed to give you stuff.  If it is a driver problem, then at least you'll be able to boot and hopefully get the restricted drivers
<badkitty> KaiForce: I think it is actually very decent
<abdoreza> I have parsix
<abdoreza> ver 1
<KaiForce> badkitty:  I had a heck of a time getting a multiple monitor setup with my Vaio laptop...
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: I doubt it though, it's not a driver problem. I think it's something I modified in font.conf absent midnly
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: Drivers for ubuntu work flawlessly 'out-of-the-box'
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: for my Vcard
<badkitty> KaiForce: Hmm... setting my twinview was a breeze, compiz and everything just went easy for me..
<KaiForce> i ended up creating two xorg.confs and scripting so I could switch between the external monitor and the laptop
<KaiForce> badkitty:  you had the right hardware for twinview
<fritsy4> badkitty, thats not what i mean, i mean my / i using 20GB i want to delete some unnecessary files , i already went apt-get autoclean but that didnt do much
<Flannel> fritsy4: do a real clean
<Flannel> fritsy4: (apt-get clean)
<fritsy4> Flannel, what the difference between apt-get autoclean and apt-get clean?
<badkitty> KaiForce: True
<badkitty> KaiForce: I could see how using a laptop with twinview could be a little trickier
<Agiofws> hello
<Flannel> fritsy4: autoclean only gets rid of old stuff, clean gets rid of everything.
<Agiofws> someone  how do i disable  from loading X automatically ?
<josiah> any joomla users in here?
<Agiofws> from boot ?
<RequinB5> BELKINZED: I don't know as much about the fonts, so if you're sure its because of that, I don't know what to say.  if its a problem with X, reconfiguring x should fix it unless you reconfigured it incorrectly
<badkitty> I've used joomla
<fritsy4> Flannel, "everything" in this case means unnecessary files ,right?
<BELKINZED> RequinB5: I've reconfigured x countless times, and it has never failed me. I stick with the set defaults(without framebuffer)
<RequinB5> Also might help to ask when it isn't 12:20 AM on the east coast
<badkitty> josiah: PM me though cause its off-topic
<RequinB5> :P
<Flannel> fritsy4: all the deb files in your cache, yes.
<wick2o_> hello, i just did a debootstrap to my cfcard, im tring to do a chroot /media/cfcard however i keep getting "command cannot run '/bin/bash'"
<wick2o_> ive tried edgy and gusty and not having any luck
<j2daosh> how do i mount NTFS drives?
<fritsy4> Flannel, my /var/cache/apt?
<Flannel> fritsy4: yes
<RequinB5> 'mount'
<j2daosh> whats the command to see the connected drives?
<fritsy4> (i'm a bot thick,sorry)
<josiahw> badkitty: ok
<fritsy4> Flannel, THANK YOU
<j2daosh> is mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda0 /mount/point correct?
<KiD_ChAoS> does compiz run on Suse?
<heartsblood> does anybody know where the user prefs are stored for deluge?
<joot> Gibb, Did you get samba to work??
<PKdoR> i need to fix a broken raido grub pleaswe help
<shekhar> hello is anyone aware of a strange ailment where my caps lock key becomes a num lock and then eventually hitting caps lock restarts X?
<j2daosh> what the command to find out what drives are attached
<KaiForce> j2daosh try -t cifs
<ere4si> j2daosh, I don't think it will be hda0
<j2daosh> its a ntfs drives
<j2daosh> thats what i thought but it didn't work
<KaiForce> j2daosh yes i know, cifs
<Jewsus> How do I see what process is using the playback device "hw:0"?
<KaiForce> what does 'it didn't work' mean.
<KaiForce> was there an error
<KaiForce> did it say "i refuse"
<KaiForce> what.
<j2daosh> well im on the phone with the guy and his cell keeps utting out lol
<j2daosh> gimme a sec
<KaiForce> ok
<wick2o_> any clue why a chroot /media/blah would return "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash:...
<wick2o_> googleing isnt much help at the moment
<Brewster> anyone had the WSOD with nvidia restricted drivers on gusty?
<travisat> wsod?
<Brewster> white screen of death when enabling compiz etc
<JLappy> i installed an app from the repos but now i can't find it in the menu's or with autocomplete in the commandline, reinstall didn't help, what would cause this?
<travisat> Brewster: well I have had no problems with those drivers
<KaiForce> what app JLappy, i had that happen also
<JLappy> routeplanner
<KaiForce> in my case it was a bug
<toresn> do anyone use the dillo web browser here?  i installed it just now, but it's rendering pages wrong...
<KaiForce> i would google it
<templario> where stay a paste of a eggdrop?
<ere4si> sudo updatedb && locate routeplanner JLappy
<toresn> (i installed it with sudo aptitude install dillo)
<Azrael_-> hi
<travisat> toresn: dillo has some problems, it doesn't support a lot of stuff
<templario> travista
<templario> travisat
<joot> wick2o, see if this helps... http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=%22chroot%3A+cannot+run+command+%60%2Fbin%2Fbash%3A&btnG=Search
<KaiForce> dillo?  whiskey tango foxtrot
<ere4si> toresn, dillo hasn't been worked on for a while I believe - mabye it doesn't do java well
<Azrael_-> i just downloaded the ubuntu amd64-version and am in the live session-user. how can i install it now encrypted?
<templario> travisat how install eggdrop in ubuntu?
<travisat> templario: no idea
<KaiForce> Azrael isn't there an install link on desktop
<travisat> templario: sudo aptitude install eggdrop?
<templario> apt-get install eggdrop
<templario> i made this but
<ricardo0o> UBUNTU IS FOR LOSERS
<KaiForce> i'm a loser
<toresn> travisat, i understand... i use opera primarily, but thought it would be nice to try it out...  i see on some of the screenshots that it should be able to render "normal" web pages correctly
<templario> lol
<templario> im a loser too
<Azrael_-> KaiForce: there is but it doesn't offer me the option for an encrypted installation
<sor8786> is anyone there
<templario> lol
<zylstra555> I need to install a .deb file, "avaststuff$ avast4workstation_1.0.8-2_i386.deb" How do I do this?
<Starnestommy> zylstra555: sudo dpkg -i filename?
<zylstra555> Starnestommy: Thanks
<Scunizi> zylstra555, or double click it
<KaiForce> Azrael right sorry, I'm not sure, you want a fully encrypted disk like for a laptop?
<Azrael_-> yes
<zylstra555> Scunizi: Using Terminal
<Scunizi> zylstra555, no gui.
<templario> who know about eggdrop in ubuntu pls help me
<travisat> toresn: as was mentions it hasn't been updated in a while and only really works for plain webpages and doesn't always render them right
<tritium> templario: what about it?
<RB2> zylstra555, use Starnestommy's command above.
<toresn> ok
<templario> tritium i made this apt-get install eggdrop
<ztkz> ubuntu is for loosers!
<ztkz> ubuntu is for loosers!
<arthus> Apache is not interpreting php files
<tritium> templario: you need to precede that with "sudo", templario
<templario> yes tritium
<RB2> tritium, you're quick. :D
<tritium> RB2: :)
<templario> but .conf?
<templario> tritium .conf how i make?
<arthus> anyone know why Apache would not be using php to interpret php?
<KaiForce> Azrael this is out of date but try it:  http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<tritium> templario: did you look under /etc?
<templario> yeah
<Jospeh> hello I am trying to recover my windows mbr through sgd, cause I'm getting grub error17. I can't boot either ubuntu (on slave) or windows (on master)
<templario> in /etc/usr/lib
<arthus> I ran "sudo aptitude install php5 libapache2-mod-php5"
<templario> /etc/usr/lib/eggdrop
<templario> but have modules
<RB2> tritium, when you kicked ricardo0o, I thought you were a bot for a moment. ;)
<templario> not have .conf
<tritium> RB2: nope
<KaiForce> Jospeh - if you boot to the recovery console in windows you can recreate the MBR
 * RB2 means that as a compliment hehe
<badkitty> arthus: you tried restarting and all that stuff?
<tritium> RB2: thanks!
<shekhar> hello is anyone aware of a strange ailment where my caps lock key becomes a num lock and then eventually hitting caps lock restarts X?
<arthus> badkitty: yup, restarted a couple of times
<Jospeh> KaiForce-  I can't remeber the admin password for my computer
<shekhar> on a thinkpad runny gutsy
<tritium> templario: I've never used eggdrop.  Check the docs in /usr/share/doc/eggdrop
<templario> xit brazilian guy .adsl.gvt.net.br ?
<KaiForce> shekar - yes I  think i've heard of that... some chap was just having the same issue not 5 minutes ago in here
<badkitty> arthus: Hmm I had that issue before.. and the modules are loading??
<templario> crazy
<templario> =]
<arthus> badkitty: I don't know. I assume so, how can I check?
<badkitty> arthus: Dont know off hand
<Jewsus> seriously how come I can't make sound anymore because hw:0 is already in use or something ?
<KaiForce> Jospeh:  then google "offline nt password" and click first link
<templario> tritium: made this apt-get install eggdrop in your console pls
<tritium> templario: no, I don't intend to install eggdrop
<templario> ='/
<badkitty> arthus: Maybe php5-mysql??
<templario> my english is not good tritium
<arthus> badkity: hmm?
<tritium> templario: that's okay
<templario> ='/
<JLappy> ere4si, thanks, that found it
<badkitty> arthus: PM me
<ere4si> happy for you JLappy  :)
<K-Fox> what does it need to install xterm? i cannot install it osso-xterm_0.13.mh24bora1_armel.deb
<Jospeh> KaiForce-  Thanks.  I'll do that as soon as I can get to my computer
<K-Fox> using n800
<[mando]> hmm. i set xcompmgr to startup with simple drop shadows, then i logged out, then back in, and now my panels are gone
<[mando]> help?
<KaiForce> Jospeh:  np
<travisat> [mando]: xcompmgr has to be set to autostart when you log in
<travisat> [mando]: also it isn't entirely bug free
<jlulian38> does anyone know why video output turns B&W all the time
<[mando]> it was working when it was set up for regular drop shadows =\
<[mando]> so, what is my next plan of action?
<jlulian38> Using any renderer, the video just goes B&W randomly
<jlulian38> and is stuck like that until I reset X
<travisat> [mando]: if you have it set up for startup remove it
<travisat> [mando]: from start up
<[mando]> i can't access any menus
<travisat> [mando]: alt-f2 should open up a run menu
<david_J> I am having difficulty deciding how I am going to set up a small network.  I am working in Iraq, and the Iraqis have 2 choices of internet.  A wireless unsecure network, and something running from a satellite.
<rampeltilsken> hi all
<travisat> [mando]: how did you set it to run at start up
<Jewsus> I have a quick question, how do I find and kill any processes that are using "the playback device 'hw:0'"?
<[mando]> that was before i logged off, when i had menus
<david_J> I trust neither...But it is all I have.  I can't download all the stuff I want from a government computer...
<KaiForce> david_J is cost a factor?
<rampeltilsken> how to convert a pdf file to doc file in ubuntu?
<rampeltilsken> how to convert a pdf file to doc file in ubuntu?
<tritium> !repeat | rampeltilsken
<ubotu> rampeltilsken: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<david_J> I want to make it as secure as I can get...
<travisat> [mando]: I know but what method did you do to make it run at startup, or if you didn't
<david_J> With little money as possible..
<rampeltilsken> okk
<[mando]> travisat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=73101&postcount=21
<tritium> rampeltilsken: there is no utility for converting PDF to Word documents.
<[mando]> i used that
<templario> ow xit tritium nice docs
<david_J> I can buy a cheap computer right and ip forward stuff to the router right?
<templario> x)
<KaiForce> david_J if you have access to a secure remote host, you can use VPN or SSH to have complete security on the wireless or satellite
<tritium> templario: good
<Jewsus> l:(
<rampeltilsken> how to convert a pdf file to odt file in ubuntu?
<david_J> KaiForce: I don't
<tritium> rampeltilsken: same answer
<travisat> [mando]: what ubuntu version are you running?
<Jangari> can someone tell em if this bash snippet makes any sense? The normal sox command is "sox input-file output-file", and I have the following:
<Jangari> for file in *.mp3; do sox -t .wav $file -t .ogg ${file%.mp3}.ogg; done
<[mando]> dapper
<KaiForce> well with tor you can have good security, except in your case over the first hop
<david_J> KaiForce: and I don'
<Jangari> oh i see where i buggered it up,
<david_J> t know of anyone that does...
<travisat> [mando]: ok does the alt-f2 open a run dialog?
<[mando]> yes
<foibles> anyone tried any other cool distros lately
<foibles> im downloading mint linux
<travisat> [mando]: ok type in gnome-session-manager and if that doesn't work try gnome-session-properties I don't know what it was called in dapper
<foibles> and the new sun OS
<rampeltilsken> how to convert pdf files to open office format?
<templario> tritium: file:///usr/share/doc/eggdrop-data/html/index.html
<templario> x)
<david_J> KaiForce: I thought it would be a good idea to put a computer in the way of my laptop with a good firewall, or you really don't think it'll matter?
<templario> nice job
<[mando]> oh, ok, i got it now travisat , i think i can do it from here
<tritium> templario: good :)
<travisat> [mando]: gl
<[mando]> thanks.
<KaiForce> won't matter, because unless you are using SSL that first hop over unencrypted wireless is wide open
<rampeltilsken> how to convert pdf files to open office format? please veryone....i need urgent on this issue
<david_J> KaiForce: I am going wired
<KaiForce> it will help keep people off your laptop however
<bernier> what's the command to go from gutsy to hardy?
<Jangari> you copy the text out of it rampeltilsken, then you paste it into openoffice
<tritium> rampeltilsken: I already told you!
<david_J> KaiForce: I'll be paying $159 for one of those satellites today..
<travisat> [mando]: also xcompmgr has always been buggy in the session manager you might try a higher order setting, I think if it runs at the wrong time it messes up the panels if I remember right
<rampeltilsken> ok....thanks
<david_J> KaiForce: They win lol
<KaiForce> hehe ok
<travisat> Berto: why do you want to
<travisat> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jangari> rampeltilsken: a pdf is for all intents and purposes an image,
<badkitty> bernier: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade .. i think
<badkitty> Man Im rusty
<david_J> KaiForce: But I know nothing about what they have as far as the router they use and firewalling from the router back.  It is Iraq after all...
<travisat> err bernier
<E_Data> is AMD64 vs. i386 architecture designed specifically for amd processors?
<KaiForce> right, choices are limited
<ryansmith> I tried using the setup dialog for Mythbuntu and now Gnome's login manager won't boot. Does anyone know what's going on?
<ushimitsudoki> E_Data: no ... amd64 is fine on intel 64-bit procs
<Kevin`> E_Data almost all 64bit processors you will use are amd64. intel kind of abandoned ia64 and switched to the amd spec for it
<david_J> KaiForce: http://rafb.net/p/Tnpyic44.html is this a stupid idea or am I understanding this wrong?
<E_Data> so anything 32 bit is i386?
<iambernie> Hi guys, if I installed "sudo apt-get install compiz", have I installed Compiz-fusion or just regular Compiz if there is any difference between the two?
<tritium> ryansmith: try asking in #ubuntu-mythtv
<Kevin`> E_Data well, anything PC that isn't a mac, yes
<E_Data> okie
<ushimitsudoki> E_Data: yes, but you can run i386 on a 64-bit proc as well (but not the other way around)
<E_Data> ok
<badkitty> Any new ubuntu users, may want to check this site. It's a reference of linux equivalents of windows software: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<gmcastil> can someone please pastebin their /etc/profile for me
<Nephyrin> iambernie: Compiz is the 3D display system itself, and it comes with a set of basic plugins. Fusion is a more feature-rich set of plugins for compiz that most people use, hence Compiz Fusion
<david_J> This stuff gets confusing...
<gmcastil> a new one
<Mr-LonelY> anybody knows default username n pass for tomcat admin?
<gmcastil> can someone with a 7.10 please pastebin their /etc/profile?
<iambernie> Nephyrin: Thanks
<david_J> http://rafb.net/p/bezf5v38.html whoever wanted a copy of /etc/profile
<Jangari> 3 whole months until 8.04!!
<gmcastil> david_J: thanks
<KaiForce> david_J sorry my keyboard and mouse are going insane.  i'm looking now
<joot> gmcastil, hang on I will go have a look for you.....
<gmcastil> joot:  i got it, thanks anyway
<badkitty> Mr-LonelY: You can assign this role to a username/password combination of your choice in the /conf/tomcat-users.xml file.
<david_J> KaiForce: cool... I prolly wont need the bridge...
<Nephyrin> iambernie: Also, you'll probably want to install 'emerald' which is a window-decorator (draws borders on windows) that is used with compiz fusion, as opposed to the more basic gtk-window-decorator that comes with compiz by default
<joot> gmcastil, no prob :-)
<PKdoR> so it looks like i need to re install mu ubuntu cause I screwd with it to much
<KaiForce> bridge looks useless
<tritium> PKdoR: that's doubtful
<gmcastil> joot: i'm not sure that i like how ubuntu deals with user settings
<david_J> I thought so.... But I could use 2 nics and ip forwarding to the router... And try to set up a good firewall right?
<joot> gmcastil, why not???
<KaiForce> yep
<PKdoR> if I reintall without reformating the home partition will my settings be safed for compiz-fusion, fiirefox, thunderbird?
<travisat> PKdoR: yes
<KaiForce> or a nat/firewall combo
<gmcastil> joot: lots of little things...
<david_J> KaiForce: would it really make a difference?
<EmmerP> anybody using Cheese, webcam / video software?
<gmcastil> PKdoR: major reason for putting /home on another partitoin
<joot> gmcastil, you can change them in the gui if you need to
<KaiForce> well if you are assigned only 1 ip address from the provider yes
<gmcastil> joot: i hate guis
<PKdoR>  In runnung it in fake raid 0 to dual boot with windows and now it gives me an error 15 with grub and the live cd tells me that the mount point does not exis when i try o fix it
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a core2duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows both cores support hypertherading, after adding ht=on to the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any idea how i can enable hyperthreadign?
<david_J> KaiForce: That aint goin to happen DHCP and they won't give me static
<joot> gmcastil, you can change them in the terminal too :-D
<fireb0x> hey guys
<travisat> PKdoR: its a grub problem
<david_J> KaiForce: the act like they don't speak English
<iambernie> Nephyrin: Is Emerald some kind of plugin for Compiz?
<PKdoR> ani ideas? i much rather just fix it hen reinstall
<KaiForce> then you should set up a nat'ing firewall
<KaiForce> have the external interface take their ip and internally have it hand out rfc1918 addresses
<KaiForce> to the laptop
<PKdoR> as my installation wasalready just like i wanted it exept for a grub them and tthats when it all went wrong
<travisat> PKdoR:  boot up the ubuntu live cd that you installed with and on the selection screen choose repair
<david_J> KaiForce: I'll google it... I really don't what the heck you are talking about.. But it is going to happen..
<travisat> PKdoR: go through the questions and choose to reinstall grub
<travisat> PKdoR: now here is the tricky part before you do this you need to know where your boot is installed
<KaiForce> ok good luck
<Nephyrin> iambernie: Its a separate program - compiz only enables 3D rendering, so you need something to draw borders on windows and handle window positioning and title bars and stuff. Compiz comes with the gtk-window-decorator program which does this, but emerald is a more feature rich replacement for that program used with compiz-fusion
<KaiForce> i've lost shift, caps lock etc on this freakin keyboard
<KaiForce> wtf
<PKdoR> travisat even if im running in raid 0? its in /dev/mapper/nvidia_fafjibci3
<PKdoR> i gues i'll give it a go thanks
<kasansweat> strange problem - trying to get wireless working -- 'iwlist scan' picks up my network, but I can't get dhcp to get me an address. Am using the broadcom + bcm43xx. Any ideas? thanks.
<KaiForce> ugh why would shift stop working
<travisat> PKdoR: yes in order to boot a kernel it needs to know where the kernel is.  you can actually edit the options in the grub menu.  I have had this happen when I moved my hard drives around in my case hda went to hdb so grub would not boot my linux partition because my /boot went from (hd0,1) to (hd1,1)
<david_J> KaiForce: the IP forwarding stuff I just type in and never really understand
<david_J> KaiForce: I'll try harder this time
<PKdoR> travisat thank you much
<KaiForce> are you going to run your firewall on a pc with 2 network cards/
<david_J> KaiForce: yeah
<KaiForce> if so, look at one of the distros that accomplish that... the only one that comes to mind right now is leaf bering uclibc, but loook around because there are easier ones.....
<KaiForce> monowall maybe
<iambernie> Nephyrin:  Ok thanks, I think first need to have to look more into it. I'm a bit confused about the differences between Compiz, Compizfusion..
<david_J> KaiForce: can't all distros do it?
<KaiForce> yes
<mroc> i cannot, for the life of me, get my graphics set up properly.  i have an ati radeon x800 and i know the specs for my monitor but i keep falling into failsafe mode when i restart x.  any help?
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a core2duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows both cores support hypertherading, after adding ht=on to the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any idea how i can enable hyperthreadign?
<KaiForce> if you go with a non-dedicated firewall, i urge you to look at shorewall
<Tuari> what terminal command to pull up Login Screen Setup
<KaiForce> shorewall has examples on shorewall.net that should make this easy
<templario> tritium: im confused
<templario> root@rodrigo-fera:/home/rodrigo# wget ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6.17.tar.gz
<templario> --03:05:59--  ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6.17.tar.gz
<templario>            => `1.6.17.tar.gz'
<templario> Resolvendo ftp.eggheads.org... 207.28.220.6
<templario> Conectando a ftp.eggheads.org|207.28.220.6|:21... conectado.
<bad_cables> yo, i have this problem where i buy new machines and i don't read the manual... can linux help?
<templario> Logando como anonymous ... Logado!
<FloodBot2> templario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmcastil> can someone with an unmodified /etc/profile from Xubuntu 7.10 please pastebin it?
<Leechzilla> I have an XviD file where the audio/video's not in sync. What options should I use with mencoder to fix this? I tried -audio-delay 10 but it didn't do anything
<david_J> KaiForce: I have a copy of ubuntu... I'll just won't install a graphical interface.. Doubt it'll need a download of another distro..
<gmcastil> david_J: your /etc/profile was broken
<KaiForce> right
<templario> ='/
<Mr-LonelY> badkitty: thanks
<templario> i need help tritium
<david_J> gmcastil: I dont care
<tritium> templario: with what?
<templario> i need made this?
<david_J> gmcastil: everything seems to work
<templario> wget bot
<templario> ?
<drewgrange1> My xorg is crashing when i try to start it.. here is my log file: http://rafb.net/p/odedMF86.html
<templario> apt say my eggrop stay install
<templario> but where have .conf?
<templario> where?
<templario> where?
<templario> ='/
<tritium> !enter | templario
<ubotu> templario: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gmcastil> can someone please pastebin their /etc/profile?
<KaiForce> drewgrage1 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Danaman5> I can't open the program that lets me change my printer settings (e.g. default printer).  The program won't start and I get a glade error if I try to start it in terminal
<david_J> Well I need to do some PT.. Thanks for the help KaiForce
<tritium> Take care, david_J.
<david_J> I have 15 months to make it work...
<drewgrange1> thanks
<ushimitsudoki> gmcastle: you can search the ubuntu distro for files and packages that come by default: see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<KaiForce> david j take care, sorry i can't do underscores because of my kb
<david_J> lol
<KaiForce> keep me posted
<gmcastil> ushimitsudoki: i just need to replace the text
<david_J> I'll be back when I have some freetime...
<tritium> gmcastil: what did you do to yours?
<zylstra555> What is the terminal command to change folder permissions?
<gmcastil> tritium: long story....i rewrote a new one and when I logged back in, gtk+ crashed
<zylstra555> I need to change all the permissions of /home/user/public_html to 777
<templario> zylstra555: chmod folder 777
<templario> =]
<zylstra555> (Only temporary, I realize leaving it like that would be a security risk)
<Danaman5> can anyone help me with the printing program problem I described above?
<ushimitsudoki> gmcastil: it says there is a example in /usr/share/doc/sysprofile/examples/etc/profile ... would that work for you?
<zylstra555> templario: Thanks
<tritium> gmcastil: see my query
<gmcastil> ushimitsudoki: i'm not sure what package that comes from, but i don't hav eit
<gmcastil> ushimitsudoki: if yours is still the original - can you just pastebin it?
<tritium> gmcastil: I /queried you with mine
<ushimitsudoki> gmcastil: I"m not on kbuntu
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a core2duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows both cores support hypertherading, after adding ht=on to the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any idea how i can enable hyperthreadign?
<gmcastil> tritium: yeah, i got it - thanks
<gmcastil> tritium: some guy earlier gave me one from a differnet distro....grrr
<tritium> gmcastil: also, /usr/share/base-files/profile is the original
<templario> jscinoz: i help you
<tritium> gmcastil: .postinst for base-files installs that into /etc/profile
<aaronp> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an existing partition, and the manual partitioning option doesn't show any partitions... what should I do?
<jscinoz> templario any ideas how to get ht to actually enable
<templario> aaronp: install ubuntu from cd?
<tritium> gmcastil: did you see my last message to you?
<aaronp> templario: Yes
<gmcastil> tritium: yeah, not sure what you menat by .postinst
<templario> install with fdisk aaron
<tritium> gmcastil: a .postinst is a script that is run after a package is installed
<whabo> hello is anyone here that can assist? with networking ? or sharing folders between computers?
<jfkdsljio> When I try to run the Setup.exe file for Photoshop CS2 with wine .9.54, I am told that the software requires Windows XP SP2 or later. What can I do?
<aaronp> I'm getting messages from the kernel: 'program parted_devices is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert to SG_IO'
<tritium> gmcastil: if you'd like to see for yourself: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-files.postinst
<gmcastil> tritium: yeah, i know what you mean - thanks for showing me where they are, though
<tritium> gmcastil: no problem
<gmcastil> tritium: debian does some wierd stuff
<gmcastil> tritium: i'm a redhat vet
<TheBlackOut> Hello, I run a ssh off of my computer to access from school, etc and create and allow other people to connect to. A friend told me the "who" command works to see who is online, but what if I want to see who has been online in the last 24 hours or so? Is there any command for that?
<tritium> gmcastil: I was too, until i saw the light.
<gmcastil> tritium: i'm not sure that i like how much is hidden
<tritium> gmcastil: nothing is hidden.  What do you mean?
<underwatercow> Is there a reason everyone seems to love Transmission? I haven't used it much, but it doesn't seem any better than deluge...
<templario> THEBLACKOUT: made w
<templario> in console
<templario> ?
<gmcastil> tritium: maybe it just seems that way since nothing is in the same place
<TheBlackOut> "made w"?
<templario> yes
<templario> w in terminal of ssh
<tritium> gmcastil: yes, you're just used to where redhat puts files.
<ushimitsudoki> underwatercow: deluge works fine for me as well, personal preferences I think - I wouldn't say either one is superior (at least not in any area I need)
<templario> you see who connect in your ssh
<gmcastil> tritium: and rpm...i'm really fighting with apt-get - i miss the simple syntax that rpm had
<lewdvanity> Can anyone in here help me out with a sound card issue?
<ushimitsudoki> !ask | lewdvanity
<ubotu> lewdvanity: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<underwatercow> ushimitsudoki: Transmission is being included by default in Hardy Heron, so I was curious why... maybe it's basic enough to be usable by everyone, but functional enough to be useful?
<tritium> gmcastil: you'll quickly find that Debian's package management is a step-up from .rpm
<tritium> gmcastil: you may find this useful: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/
<lewdvanity> Ok. I just Deleted Vista from my laptop and installed Ubuntu, and my sound isn't working. Any suggestions
<gmcastil> tritium: i like the look of that....does ubuntu differ substantially from debian underneathe?
<joot> gmcastil, I think the package management is heaps better than the  rpm
<tritium> gmcastil: nope, not much
<bytecolor> why would I be able to connect to a given wifi with Win2k but not Ubuntu, drivers?
<jc> lewdvanity: what brand laptop?
<lewdvanity> Its's a dell.. horrible
<ushimitsudoki> underwatercow: I don't know why they picked one over the other - might be interesting to read the discussion if it's out there, but again I think it's just preference. Deluge can be a bit buggy if you don't close it explicitly sometimes (like if you CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and it's running, sometimes it won't re-launch), but that's the only problem I've had with it
<templario> bytecolor:  ubuntu have wifi
<bytecolor> I mean both operating systems 'see' the connections, but Win2k, _always_ connects
<gmcastil> tritium: well thats good to here...i was starting to wonder if ubuntu was an attempt to mask all of the inner workings of linux to wean people off of windows
<underwatercow> ushimitsudoki: True, but it's getting better with each release. ;-D
<tritium> gmcastil: not at all.
<jc> bytecolor: wifi drivers can be really tricky to get working, I had to try three different ones on my desktop before I got mine working
<badkitty> HAHA winxp just crashed
<gmcastil> tritium: thats good to here - i was considering going back to redhat
<tritium> gmcastil: I hope you'll stay with it for a while.
<gmcastil> tritium: there are things about it that i like
<bytecolor> jc, I can connect, but the connections are horrible compaired to what I get on the same lappy rebooted to Win2k
<jc> lewdvanity: what sound chip are they using? I know that Dell just started supporting linux on some of their computers
<tritium> gmcastil: good :)  Idle here, and ask as many questions as you need to.
<gmcastil> tritium: but, some of the little things are driving me nuts - like wireless.  no idea where the configuration files for network interfaces are stored
<gmcastil> tritium: hehe...i've been answering questions in here all evening :)
<underwatercow> Does anyone in here understand what ufw is? Is it like iptables? or does it manage iptables?
<lewdvanity> Bytecolor: I'm having the same problem 30% now and 90% with win2k.
<bytecolor> lewdvanity: nod
<tritium> gmcastil: System -> Help section would help there, so would a search on wiki.ubuntu.com.   help.ubuntu.com has great documentation as well.  Finally:
<tritium> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gmcastil> underwatercow: google says its a management for iptables
<TheBlackOut> templario: w showed what the current users that are on are doing, I looked and asked a friend that came online and he said the 'last' command. It seemed to display the data I wanted
<underwatercow> gmcastil: Really? I tried googling and I didn't see anything that said specifically...
<templario> bytecolor:  in linux internet is 10% more fast
<mohadib> it "internets"
<gmcastil> underwatercow: http://www.google.com/search?q=ufw+iptables&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<Mr-LonelY> how to add to host in ddclient? any idea?
<jc> I'm getting this error every time I install or update anything:
<tritium> gmcastil: note that the network interfaces are configured in /etc/network/interfaces.  If you want Network Manager to manage a particular connection, *don't* configure it in /etc/network/interfaces.  Also, "man wireless"
<jc> sorry the error is:E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit staus 1
<gmcastil> tritium: the wierd thing was that ifup/ifdown didn't work, even when the connection did
<wigamuffin> Ishyuki
<underwatercow> gmcastil: so then would it be like firestarter? but terminal based?
<gmcastil> tritium: like right now, interfaces doesn't have wlan0 in it, even thought i'm using that nic
<tritium> gmcastil: ifup/ifdown only work for connections configured in /etc/network/interfaces.
<tritium> gmcastil: right, because Network Manager has auto-configured it.
<bytecolor> been wanting to dist-upgrade, but I'm afraid I'll hose my system
<gmcastil> underwatercow: sure, i guess - i wrote my own firewalling scripts to manage iptables
<TheBlackOut> templario: how is the internet faster in linux than windows or mac? I do like ubuntu and linux a lot but I do not think the OS affects speed heavily
<gmcastil> tritium: so, interfaces is only for manually-defined interfaces?
<tritium> again, you _don't_ want to configure an interface in /etc/network/interfaces if you want NM to configure it
<tritium> gmcastil: right
<gmcastil> tritium: ah..and ifup/ifdown only deal with interaces configured in interafaces?
<jc> ok lets try this question again this time all as a single post :)
<jc> I am getting this error every time I install or update anything:
<jc> E: cupsys: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jc> Any ideas how to fix this?
<tritium> gmcastil: yes
<Hammer89> is there a channel for 8.04 questions?
<jfkdsljio> no
<templario> theBlackOut: yes internet is 10% more fast in linux
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a core2duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows both cores support hyperthreading, after adding ht=on to the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any idea how i can enable hyperthreading?
<tritium> gmcastil: there are "wireless" and "interfaces" manpages that are worth a read
<underwatercow> Hammer89: #ubuntu+1
<jfkdsljio> templario was that a joke?
<gmcastil> tritium: i'll check those out, then
<aaronp> What the???  The partitioner uses 1MB = 1000000 bytes???
<gmcastil> underwatercow: pretty much all firewalling uses iptables - iptables is the kernel's packet filtering setup
<TheBlackOut> templario: how so? explain how linux fastens the internet
<TheBlackOut> if anyone was to control the speed, it would be your ISP
<jfkdsljio> I think it was a joke.
<TheBlackOut> hopefully, but you never know. :P
<tritium> gmcastil: I never touch it, as I let NM do everything
<templario> because stack of linux
<templario> the "Stack"
<templario> of linux
<gmcastil> tritium: yeah...i'm a little leery of handing the keys over to gui tools - i prefer to know what they're doing first
<templario> is more fast
<underwatercow> gmcastil: So... If I'm using firestarter, then there's no reason to use ufw, right?
<lewdvanity> Jc: I'm an idiot. Its not even a dell. Its a gateway my old one was a dell. Um, its a sigmatel 9200
<scguy318> templario: in what way? i'm curious
<TheBlackOut> have any reading material on that?
<TheBlackOut> I have never heard such claims
<gmcastil> underwatercow: unless you prefer the UFW interface to firestarter
<gmcastil> underwatercow: they'll be different functionally, but they'll stil setup up rules in iptables
<underwatercow> gmcastil: firestarter is GUI... but then, I seldom use the interface since I have the the rules I want in /etc/firestarter, and I always just back them up and restore them...
<gmcastil> underwatercow: i wrote scripts that configure my firewalling rules on bootup the way that i want
<templario> is a reason of implemantation of servers linux in internet
<tritium> gmcastil: I hope to see you around.  Good night.
<sunnybg> hi, i have copied (with dd) whole disk from one device to another (from /dev/sdb to /dev/sdc). now do I refresh so the proper device nodes for the "new" partitions on sdc will become visible?
<templario> is a stack of linux
<gmcastil> tritium: yup - thanks for the help
<jfkdsljio> When he says "more fast" he loses credibility.
<templario> one of reasons
<gmcastil> underwatercow: yeah, from what i've heard, firestarter is realy good
<TheBlackOut> so do you have any cited sources that validate your claims or reading materials? i just want to know and verify for my own benefit
<templario> sorry theblackout my english is poor
<jc> lewdvanity: have you checked out http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<jc> they might be able to help
<gmcastil> underwatercow: now, it's possible that ufw comes with a set of firewalling rules that the ubuntu developers think is most useful for users
<blbrown> is there some tool that will pick up my video card configuration and set it for me; I have two geforce cards; 5300 and 5200, trying to do dual monitor config.  It picks up one card in the xorg.  But, I can see it in the hardware information
<templario> im from brazil theblackout
<TheBlackOut> i understand english is not the native language of everyone, but i would like cited reading material on your claims. ive never read faster internet as an advantage of linux
<templario> i have material in portuguese theblackout
<underwatercow> gmcastil: I've only ever needed to unblock 2 ports... can't imagine the devs would need to unblock too many
<templario> of comunity Debian BR
<lewdvanity> JC: Yes, my model isn't on there. I have an MT 3705 it's fairly new.
<gmcastil> underwatercow: no idea what the developers are doing
<underwatercow> gmcastil: lol, well... thanks for the insight anyway... I think I'll just keep using firestarter... seems less complicated than uncomplicated firewall anyway ;-D
<gmcastil> underwatercow: i prefer easily modifiable and tunable firewalling rules, so i've never really found anything that i liked, so i just wrote my own scripts to set it at startup
<underwatercow> gmcastil: is it not easy enough to open a gui and block or unblock ports? what more do you need?
<gmcastil> underwatercow: iptables isn't that hard to learn - it's real simple, if you have a knowledge of tcp/ip
<gmcastil> underwatercow: i want to be able to limit what ip addresses are able to connect on certain ports
<templario> and unix pure is better of hardware theblackout
<gmcastil> underwatercow: for example, even though port 22 is open, only certain IP addresses (or a range) can connect to it
<underwatercow> gmcastil: like ip addresses from your country?
<templario> gmcastil is a port of ssh 22
<jc> lewdvanity: not sure it this will help or not but have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597215&page=2
<gmcastil> underwatercow: no...like ip addresses from my workplace :)
<speedhunt3r> can anyone help me with file sharing? I can see my pc on the computers running XP, but they can't access my pc, and I can see "windows network" in Network but when I open it, I don't see any pcs in smb:/// ...
<underwatercow> gmcastil: that's what I was getting at :-p I see your point, though I'm not sure I'm paranoid enough to restrict ip ranges
<levander> Has anyone here gotten xfishtank to work in GNOME?
<templario> Rodolfo: sabe configurar os eggdrops no ubuntu man?
<gmcastil> underwatercow: some of my machines are on a windows network and i got really tired of watching my firewalling logs fill up with all the netbios packets spewed out by the windows machines, so i configure the rules to drop those packets
<Rodolfo> templario: nao, amigo
<lewdvanity> Jc: thanks I didn't look there but it looks like I'm going to give it a go.
<templario> Rodolfo: tentei apt-get install eggrop
<templario> ele instalou
<templario> mas nem sei como fazer o resto
<gmcastil> underwatercow: i also have the option (in a config file in /etc/firewall) to drop incoming ICMP requests
<Rodolfo> templario: do q se trata o eggdrop?
<templario> bot irc
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos apt-check; apt-check: nothing appropriate." My laptop's hard drive just heavily worked. top told me, it's 'apt-check'. What is the function of the apt-check process?
<speedhunt3r> fellas, can anyone help me? I know you guys volunteer to help around here, I would much appreciate it.
<gmcastil> underwatercow: iptables is super configurable, i'm not sure how much of that makes its wya into the gui frontends
<underwatercow> gmcastil: I believe firestarter does support that, though I don't recall... either way, I can see how using iptables directly would make it much more versatile...
<Rodolfo> templario: antes de vc instalar, tentou satisfazer as dependencias dele com apt-get build-dep eggdrop?
<gmcastil> speedhunt3r: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<bullgard4> !ask speedhunt3r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask speedhunt3r - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<underwatercow> gmcastil: speaking of which... my assignment in my networking class is to right a ping client in Java, lol... should be easy enough
<gmcastil> underwatercow: plus, most mission critical machines dont have X or even a monitor
<templario> tem que sempre fazer isso Rodolfo?
<speedhunt3r> can anyone help me with file sharing? I can see my pc on the computers running XP, but they can't access my pc, and I can see "windows network" in Network but when I open it, I don't see any pcs in smb:/// ...
<underwatercow> gmcastil: no monitor? How do you get output?
<gmcastil> underwatercow: most of my work is done using ssh
<Rodolfo> templario: nao, mas ao fazer isso e vc nao conseguir executar o programa, vc pode ter certeza de uma coisa: não é problema com as dependencias dele.
<gmcastil> underwatercow: hell, a lot of my boxes don't even have hard drives
<ushimitsudoki> speedhunt3r: I read this blog entry and things work for me: http://note2.industriousone.com/mounting-windows-shares-ubuntu
<underwatercow> gmcastil: well what do they have? lol
<gmcastil> speedhunt3r: read that link i sent you before asking questions - you'll have better results if you do
<underwatercow> gmcastil: running from RAM?
<jc> anyone getting cupsys errors when they install or update anything with synaptic?
<gmcastil> underwatercow:  nothing, they boot off the network
<speedhunt3r> thanks guys.
<Rodolfo> templario: nõ posso te dar uma ajuda mais avançada porque eu nunca o usei =/
<TheBlackOut> does anyone know a good site for emerald themes? gnome look seems to be down
<underwatercow> gmcastil: interesting... so you use a network drive then?
<gmcastil> underwatercow: it's a cluster - most clusters don't have local drives
<gmcastil> underwatercow: yeah, a large raid 5 array NFS mounted and shared by all the nodes
<templario> Rodolfo:  é osso man instalei ubuntu aqui mas o suporte é todo inglÊs
<templario> Rodolfo: você usa o Ubuntu?
<underwatercow> gmcastil: Interesting... anyway, thanks for the information. I'm going to hit the sack.
<gmcastil> me too - later
<Rodolfo> templario: sim. 7.10
<templario> eu também uso
<templario> instalei essa semana
<Rodolfo> templario: bem vindo.
<templario> instalei o ssh sshd
<templario> mas não sei como faço pra rodar uns eggdrops
<cvd> how to know if firestarter is running?
<lynggo> exit
<lynggo> exit
<templario> cvd: enter system monitor and see
<cvd> never see it and its installed
<Rodolfo> hey folks! I am running into trouble. I can't watch neither .avi format video files nor Xvid. I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed on my machine but it still does not work! What should I do?
<cvd> its like when i start it its shutdown automatically
<cvd> the firestarter
<templario> Rodolfo: instala os repositórios do ubuntu
<ere4si> Rodolfo, try installing vlc
<templario> faz a atualização do sistema
<The_Joker> vlc can play almost anything
<Rodolfo> templario: instalei os repos do ubuntu e do edubuntu mas nenhum deles resolveu o problema
<templario> o meu consigo ver tudo
<cvd> firestarter its not in the system monitor
<templario> O.o
<cvd> any help
<dgeorge> hello anyone here at the moment
<templario> cvd you need configure firestarter?
<dgeorge> how do i add an icon for a wireless connection to the menu bar
<Rodolfo> cvd: try starting it up on the terminal. if the terminal returns some error msg, ust google for it and then look for further info.
<cvd> no but how i know is running?
<MrObvious> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<heartsblood> Has anybody ever tried to run Age of empires (yes the one that says Made for windows 98 ><) will work in wine?
<ushimitsudoki> heartsblood: WineHQ's AppDB is really the place to look for that
<heartsblood> wasn't aware they had such a thing
<ushimitsudoki> heartsblood: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Rodolfo> templario: teu player tbm roda avi?
<templario> roda tudo fio
<templario> =]
<heartsblood> yea i'm looking at it now
<heartsblood> ty
<templario> eu instalei os codecs que vem no ubuntu
<templario> depois de atualizar os repositórios
<templario> aquele gstream
<templario> etc...
<templario> que tem no reprodutor de filmes
<jfkdsljio> I got photoshop cs2 working well on wine .9.54
<Rodolfo> templario: o problema eh q eu ja fiz isso tudo que vc me flw
<templario> Rodolfo: você usa o reprodutor de filmes do ubuntu?
<Rodolfo> templario: sim. tentei com o gxine e com o totem...
<dgeorge> can someone help me
<templario> abre o reprodutor aponta no vídeo .avi
<ushimitsudoki> !ask | dgeorge
<templario> ele vai dar um search
<templario> e vai instalar 2 codecs
<templario> que reproduz todo tipo de filme
<ubotu> dgeorge: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dgeorge> how do i add a wireless network montior to the menu bar?
<dgeorge> ubotu... I did ask awhile ago
<ushimitsudoki> dgeorge: I don't know what you mean - on my machine with the wireless (not this one), the icon appears on the gnome panel automatically. Is that not what you want?
<Rodolfo> templario: aki tem todos os comandos que eu fiz no terminal pra rodar praticamente todos os formatos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54430/  lá tem todos os comandos que eu instalei na minha maquina.
<dgeorge> I am using Kde
<tucci> is there a way to make all files of a certain type (i.e. with a particular extension) use a certain icon?
<dgeorge> it doesn't show up automatically
<templario> Rodolfo: cara você só precisava ter instalado 2 o gstream
<templario> que vem no reprodutor de filmes
<templario> só ele já bastava Rodolfo e pelo synaptic
<ushimitsudoki> dgeorge: srry then, I use regular ubuntu
<Rodolfo> templario: eu vou tentar desinstalar todos com apt-get remove --purge e instalar somente a primeira linha
<ackvdor> :@:
<ackvdor> L@
<templario> o meu não tava pegando Rodolfo então forcei o synaptic a instalar o gstream
<dgeorge> how do u add gmail to the menu bar/?
<templario> pega todo tipo de avi aqui agora
<templario> mpeg e outros
<nickrud> !en | templario Rodolfo
<ubotu> templario Rodolfo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ushimitsudoki> dgeorge: maybe you can get better KDE-specific help in #kubuntu ?
<Rodolfo> templario: vm la no ubuntu canao dos br senao esse mala vai continuar enchendo...
<templario> é idéia
<templario> ubuntu-br
<GERD_MD> newbie here. I am trying to install alsa files, how do I do that after they are dwl'd and extracted
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos apt-check; apt-check: nothing appropriate." My laptop's hard drive just heavily worked. top told me, it's 'apt-check'. What is the function of the apt-check process?
<travis> anyone have any great terminal irc clients?
<PKdoR> somebody here just recomended that I Run the live cd and choose repair to fix my broken grub in raid ) but I cant find the "repair" option
<nickrud> bullgard4: it's part of update-notifier
<overclucker> ircii bitchx irssi are a few popular ones
<nickrud> travis: many regulars here recommend irssi
<travis> nickrud: thx ^_^
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard: apt-check is a script in /usr/lib/update-notifier, you can check it out and see what it does (checks for updates)
<PKdoR> travisat: I cant find the repair opion and im now in the live cd
<PKdoR> can sone one help rearing grub with a live cd for a raid0
<PKdoR> I mean repairing
<fouadz> PKdoR: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<GERD_MD> Can anyone help me out with a sound issue?
<arooni-mobile> how can i take a screenshot
<arooni-mobile> in ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> arooni-mobile: Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot
<arooni-mobile> yay
<arooni-mobile> GUI
<bullgard4> nickrud: "detlef@MD97600:~$ man update-notifier; No manual entry for update-notifier." Wher will I get information about apt-check?
<ouellettesr> hello, how do I set timing frequencies for a monitor?
<S_> hi everyone
<K-Fox> wow it did update n800 to os 2008
<Cibrong> I have a problem with ubuntu; after a fresh install on a blank hdd ubuntu will not boot up the, grub menu does not even come up. can anyone help me out?
<S_> Anyone know if their is non-official  mesa-7.0.2 for gutsy?
<travis> ouellettesr: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orbisvicis> anyone know of a program that can act like gnome's window list; you know... show all the open windows in some tray/dock type thing?
<S_> Cibrong set the boot from your master HDD as the one you selected it
<S_> bios*
<ushimitsudoki> orbisvicis: avant window navigator is one, there are many
<orbisvicis> well, its for vnc use only, it cant be composited
<Cibrong> bios is set to boot from the harddrive, but it hangs after the bios like if there is no os
<bashca> hi there  all
<orbisvicis> ushimitsudoki, im not really looking for a dock, im looking for a window list bar/tray thing
<S_> Anyone know if their is non-offical mesa-7.0.2 for gutsy?
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a way to specify what rendering mode to use in totem?
<S_> hi bashca
<mercury_1900> can anyone help with a low mem ubuntu server install?
<Daisuke_Ido> (xv, x11, etc)
<S_> orbisvcis , you tried blackbox or it was whitebox ? (i think its the one you need)
<bashca> S_, please i need help .. how can run mdsl cdma usb on ubuntu
<S_> Daisuke_Ido you might be able to do it using Dri_Options program (Try to find it) its allready existed
<mercury_1900> the alternate install cd takes me to a weird command prompt, and I'm really not sure what to do from there
<Daisuke_Ido> S_: so there's no option *in* totem...  i think i'll stick to vlc then :)  thanks
<mercury_1900> the live cd loads through the splash screen, then the screen goes dark
<S_> errrrrrrrrrrr , I am n00b stop asking me :P
<travis> mercury_1900: did you try the safe graphics mode?
<mercury_1900> no.  could you tell me how to do that?
<travis> mercury_1900: Do you get a menu right after booting the cd?
<S_> bashca , i really dont know what is mdsl or cdma , but usually ubuntu would be able to mount it for you , and if mdsl is windows program you would be able to  use wine for it
<mercury_1900> travis:  no
<mercury_1900> travis:  the live cd runs the splash and then the screen goes dark.  the alternate goes directly to a command prompt
<bashca> thanks S_
<S_> Anyone know if their is non-official mesa 7.0.2 for gursty?
<S_> np :) , but sorry i couldnt help you more then this
<ushimitsudoki> mercury: you have NVIDIA graphics card?
<travis> mercury_1900: And to check, 7.10?
<ushimitsudoki> mercury_1900: you have NVIDIA graphics card?
<crdlb> S_: what's missing in 7.0.1?
<cvd> a command to monitor network?
<orbisvicis> cvd, bmon
<S_> The support for intel x3100 , as running 3d programs might cause 50% X to crash and 100% of any directX/3d that used in winehq would tottaly crash it
<orbisvicis> cvd, netwatch
<mercury_1900> travis:  7.10, the compy has an nvidia card,yes
<S_> Its not almost 4 months without using any 3d , i am kinda boring here ;-)
<orbisvicis> cvd, speedometer
<mercury_1900> travis:  i tried plugging in to the onboard video, but I can't get a signal in windows or linux
<cvd> but something istalled by default?
<crdlb> S_: eh? you'd need to upgrade the intel driver and the kernel DRM too presumably
<orbisvicis> S_, blackbox is a window manager ... arg i know of one too but for my life i cant remember
<crdlb> S_: and that would be crazy; wait for hardy (or upgrade now if you're feeling very adventurous)
<S_> I already did , But strange after doing it , its not working (No DRI) as it says in glxinfo
<travis> mercury_1900: Onboard video sounds like a problem, but not your problem. I'm sorry, I can't help much with nvdia
<ushimitsudoki> mercury_1900: with my NVIDIA 8800 GTS I had to do an alternative install, use the default vesa drivers long enough to get the drivers from the nvidia site, and then manually install them myself. Restricted drivers manager did not help me
<S_> Crdlb in these 3 days i almost installed 10 distros (including hardy , fedora 8 , and many others) non-working fine with me
<S_> also hardy got mesa 7.0.2 but its not supporting my wifi
<crdlb> compiling mesa is extremely difficult and quite invasive, so I really wouldn't recommend attempting that on gutsy btw
<S_> orbisvicis , i think you could find a list for window mangers in google (as i saw one before few years) try checking them as i am sure you would remeber :)
<yassine> hi to all
<mercury_1900> travis:  that's alright.
<S_> i tried mesa on my old intel driver , it works fine with me , but i really dont know whats happening with x3100 as it says its not working
<mercury_1900> ushimitsudoki:  i've tried the alternative install, but how do i install from the command prompt?
<yassine>  any body ???
<S_> old intel gfx card*
<crdlb> orbisvicis: fbpanel is a very light gtk-based panel
<S_> hi yassine
<ouellettesr> travis, when I boot my pc, my monitor says change input signal timings to h 64.2 v 60.2 I set xorg.conf to be h 60-65 and v 57-61, that didn't work, any ideas?
<ushimitsudoki> mercury_1900: it will install in text mode ... do you not get to the installer stuff? (been a while so I don't remember), but basically it's the ASCII-graphics style installation process
<yassine> see you later !!!
<eshaase> my computer randomly turns off if i actively use it, however if i don't use it but keep it on, it wont' randomly turn off... also, in order to turn the computer back on i have to unplug the power supply and re-plug it back in in order to power on the system, anyone have any idea whats going on?
<mutable> hello, i found that when i add something like that: "JDK_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun [newline] JAVA_HOME="${JDK_HOME}" to /etc/enviroment, the variable JDK_HOME won't expand in defintion of JAVA_HOME. is there any workaround?
<mercury_1900> ushimitsudoki:  i don't know the codes, couldn't find them on google.  it doesn't give me any options, just goes straight to the prompt, and the "help" command gives a list of available commands, none of which look like installer
<orbisvicis> crdlb, pheww thanks been searching for that for a few 1/2 hrs
<travis> ouellettesr: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ushimitsudoki> mercury_1900: that doesn't sound right ... when you boot from the alternatice install CD you should still get a menu that has obvious options - one of which is installation
<S_> Anyone think that's i should recompile my kernel + getting mesa 7.0.2 on it? Or their would be a new update for gutsy , If their isn't i will do it
<brizben> hi need help with sed I need to find all the occurances of the word "babies" and replace it with the word "families" in a file called "familes.html" I got: "sed s/babies/families/ ./families.html" and it doesn't work. Can someone please help?
<Daisuke_Ido> eshaase: sounds like possible overload or heat problems
<mercury_1900> ushimitsudoki:  yeah, doesn't sound right to me.  the only thing i wonder is that when i load the cd, it get the live cd loader screen that asks me if i want to run windows or ubuntu-linux.  i pick linux, then i get the command prompt
<internat85> Hi, with kde, how do i setup vnc so that i can connect to the existing session?
<S_> internat85 you are seeking help in #kubuntu
<dessnr> ok what am i doing wrong, i hold ctrl-alt and left mouse.  an effect does work, but it is not a cube even though i have cube turned on in the prefs...  it's more like a page flip to the next desktop...  i can turn the desktop around as slow and as fast as i want with left mouse held, but there is no cube.
<ushimitsudoki> mercury_1900: I can't say then because that doesn't match my experience ... strange
<orbisvicis> mutable, type it all out? Also usually jdk_home isnt necessary even all the websites ive been to say to put it in
<ushimitsudoki> brizben: maybe try #sed for that?
<mercury_1900> ushimitsudoki:  yeah, really strange.  well, thanks anyways.
<S_> i guess i am going to do what i have to do
<S_> Thanks everyone for your time
<S_> cya
<brizben> ushimitsudoki, ok thanx
<mutable> orbisvicis: what is the purpose of /etc/environment ? there is already /etc/profile isn't it ?
<orbisvicis> mutable, also no idea but try JAVA_HOME=$JDK_HOME
<mercury_1900> thanks everybody.  i'm sure i'll be back.
<orbisvicis> mutable, /etc/environment is system wide
<orbisvicis> oh
<mutable> orbisvicis: /etc/profile also
<orbisvicis> umm
<orbisvicis> yeah
<dessnr> does anybody have knowledge on how to get the cube working please?
<mutable> orbisvicis: i googled but i cannot find any documentation on it
<Daisuke_Ido> dessnr: apparently compiz is only doing two viewports, which is why it's more like a spinning panel rather than a cube
<mutable> orbisvicis: i'll try put that variables in /etc/profile
<mutable> orbisvicis: hope it will expand
<orbisvicis> mutable, ok then I wont try googling ; )
<dessnr> strange Daisuke_Ido, because i seen the cube in action on google vid...
 * Daisuke_Ido tries to remember the advanced compiz settings thing
<Daisuke_Ido> dessnr: oh, it works
<crdlb> dessnr: please join #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go
<orbisvicis> mutable, environment variables are in form of VAR=$VAR:data
<dessnr> crdlb: and Daisuke_Ido:  thank you.
<julio_pe> Hi there
<julio_pe> Folks, I wanna insert subtitle in a movie. How I do it?
<orbisvicis> mutable, my best guess is that .profile only applies to bash
<mutable> orbisvicis: you path enviroment variables, i know what they are, but they should expand
<mutable> orbisvicis: yeah i had them in .profile
<St0n3-C0l> Guys I need urgent help I am sick of Ubuntu's network problem
<julio_pe> I've subtitle and the movie
<mutable> orbisvicis: but if i want to start IntelliJ IDEA from gui
<orbisvicis> mutable, ok so /etc/profile is the same .. system wide bash
<orbisvicis> mutable, i had same problem with openfire an some tomcat stuff
<mutable> orbisvicis: yes, me too :)
<mutable> orbisvicis: but with tomcat and IDEA
<orbisvicis> i just stuck the java_home line in /etc/environment
<St0n3-C0l> Previously it used to detect my correct IP and all. Now a days it doesn't recognize my IP and when I manually configure afterwards my hostname and domain and dns ips...It 1-2 times has worked otherwise it just resolves the dns but net doesnt work :( I have LAN!
<orbisvicis> it worked
<mutable> orbisvicis: hmm, it looks i must restart, or kill some process that reads it
<mutable> orbisvicis: thx for assistance
<orbisvicis> mutable, just to be on same playing field, the line should read: JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<orbisvicis> ok np
<pengo> any recommendation for a disk cloning (ghosting) software?
<abdulla> greetings all
<abdulla> whats wrong with youtube guys>?
<St0n3-C0l> guys no help ?
<St0n3-C0l> regarding network manager?
<PKdoR> I need help fixing grub please im now on the live cd
<abdulla> St0n3-C0l, whats wrong?
<pengo> abdulla: maybe you need adobe flash
<bert_man> Yo Yo...  I need a app that will convert a .AVI to DVD
<kaje> Does anyone know what package provides curl/curl.h in Gutsy??
<abdulla> you say that their is a new update?
<St0n3-C0l> Previously it used to detect my correct IP and all. Now a days it doesn't recognize my IP and when I manually configure afterwards my hostname and domain and dns ips...It 1-2 times has worked otherwise it just resolves the dns but net doesnt work :( I have LAN!
<abdulla> pengo, i got adobe but is an update necessary ?
<kousotu> what is the latest kernel for gutsy?
<pengo> abdulla: no idea sorry
<ushimitsudoki> kousotu: 2.6.22-14
<Daisuke_Ido> 2.6.22-14
<Daisuke_Ido> too quick :\
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, bed for me
<ushimitsudoki> ;)
<julio_pe> How to insert subtitles in a movie? On UBuntu???
<orbisvicis> Kaja, looks like kaje, that right probably libcurl ?
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: you want to add some to a movie by hand?
<kousotu> any way to update it to something newer?
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: or you want to activate existing ones
<kousotu> or add another on?
<kousotu> one*
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, yep
<orbisvicis> um why cant i autocomplete kaje?
<orbisvicis> type kaje [tab] nothing ?
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: to add subtitles the gimp animation package might work
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, i've the movie and subtitle..
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, and i want send it to youtube
<bert_man> anyone know of an app that will convert avi to dvd on ubuntu or under wine???
<Daisuke_Ido> well, if you're looking to hardcode subs into a video, you're asking for all sorts of fun issues
<julio_pe> bert_man, use ffmpeg
<Daisuke_Ido> none of which are actually fun
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: GAP will take a video, reduce it to frames. add the text and save and upload to youtube
<ere4si> julio_pe, you make a .srt file which is a text file that has a time stamp on one line then the text on the next and repeat
<bert_man> does ffmpeg have a GUI?
<ThreeFingerPete> ere4si: i didnt know that
<PKdoR> i cant sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/mapper/nvidia_fafjibci3 /target
<PKdoR> it says that the mount point does not exist
<Daisuke_Ido> then create the mount point.
<ere4si> ThreeFingerPete, I found out from torrents
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, what's GAP?
<ThreeFingerPete> ere4si: thanks for that info
<kousotu> any way to update it to something newer or add a newer one?
<ere4si> :)
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: GAP is "gimp animation package"
<julio_pe> ere4si, i did it
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ man update-notifier; No manual entry for update-notifier." Where will I get information about apt-check?
<Daisuke_Ido> kousotu: sure, you probably could, but then you wouldn't be able to get any support
<ere4si> already? -short film julio_pe
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, I can insert subtitles in a movie with gimp?
<St0n3-C0l> Guys I've wireless roaming mode in Network Manager!!
<Daisuke_Ido> is there any reason you NEED the new scheduler?  (which is the only significant change)
<St0n3-C0l> Help me out :(
<kousotu> Daisuke_Ido: The problem with this one is that Secondlife is runnign so slow it's barely usable
<julio_pe> ere4si, yep, i clip of maroon 5
<ere4si> :_
<ere4si> *:)
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: yes, but it adds them as pixels instead of overlaying them like a proper subtitle
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a kernel problem
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using the proper video drivers?
<julio_pe> St0n3-C0l, whats you wanna know?
<kousotu> I have intel 945GM
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: there are lots of tutorials on gimp and GAP on the web
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ update-notifier; ** (update-notifier:18616): WARNING **: already running?" Wie kommt diese Warnung zustande?
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, Man! Thank you! Where i can down it?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh...  and you're wondering why it doesn't work well?
<kousotu> I am using whatever is natie to linux
<kousotu> native*
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, I know GIMP.
<St0n3-C0l> julio_pe: Julio My net doesnt work and on Windows it does
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: try sudo aptitude install gimp-GAP?
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: or go to gimp.org
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that's about as fast as secondlife is going to get.  but take my word for it, you're better off not wasting your first one on the second one.
<kousotu> is there another driver I should install?
<St0n3-C0l> julio_pe: It used to before easily but now-a-days it doesn't detect my correct IP and when I go in network settings and setup hostname and dns ips...it starts doing DNS but still net doesn't work! only once or twice it worked correctly
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, THANK YOU!
<julio_pe> St0n3-C0l, wait...
<chabal> I'am so happy i finally got my dailup working in ubuntu:)
<St0n3-C0l> ok
<kousotu> congrats
<pr0nGuy> I just installed PhpGedView, but when I type it in the terminal, it doesn't open.
<chabal> thanks:)
<julio_pe> St0n3-C0l, see, i had a wireless net too...
<julio_pe> St0n3-C0l, in my case, i need confing manually IP DNS etc
<St0n3-C0l> julio_pe: I use LAN but it's on Roaming mode.
<kousotu> Daisuke_Ido: is there another driver I should install for intel 945gm mobile?
<julio_pe> St0n3-C0l, so i beboot and it work
<St0n3-C0l> hmm..
<ThreeFingerPete> woo! i feel less of a newbie. i actually helped someone in here! good luck julio_pe
<julio_pe> St0n3-C0l, roaming it's search and don't find anthing
<Daisuke_Ido> kousotu: probably not, intel's drivers are pretty good
<kousotu> Daisuke_Ido: well then, what ELSE could be the problem
<Daisuke_Ido> but you're not going to get much performance out of the bloated poorly conceived and even more poorly coded pile of tauntaun droppings that is second life.
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, thank you, thats open-source spirit
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, i'm brazilian i'm learn english yet
<kousotu> lmao
<kousotu> Daisuke_Ido: this is what SL says my GFX card is, see if you cn make anything of it
<Daisuke_Ido> the 945 is not a powerful chipset
<ThreeFingerPete> julio_pe: your english is great
<kousotu> Graphics Card Vendor: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kousotu> Graphics Card: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kousotu> OpenGL Version: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<kousotu> Graphics Card Vendor: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<kousotu> Graphics Card: Mesa GLX Indirect
<kousotu> OpenGL Version: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<julio_pe> ThreeFingerPete, so if u see me doing a mistake, alert me ok?
<kousotu> oops...
<Daisuke_Ido> indirect rendering
<kousotu> yea, but beryl works on it
<ThreeFingerPete> kousotu: I play SL in unbuntu. what grx card?
<ompaul> kousotu, please don't - use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kousotu> ThreeFingerPete:  Daisuke_Ido just said it
<kousotu> ompaul: double was on accident
<julio_pe> i gotta go guys... but i'll be hire
<jetseRn> Hi folks! Got a very simple question, is it the AMD64 version of ubuntu i should dl w an intel centrino duo processor?
<ThreeFingerPete> yes, thats not enough for SL and compiz can take too much from your machine. i removed it and run SL ok with an ATI 9600
<ThreeFingerPete> jetseRn: no, get the i386
<jetseRn> okay, thanks : )
<kousotu> Daisuke_Ido: is there another driver I should use, or does the native one work well enough? and what else could slow SL down so badly?
<E_Data> im running gutsy gibbon with firestarter and every 5-30 minutes the firestarter icon disappears from the tray, how can i stop it from doing that?
<E_Data> anyone here?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ man update-notifier; No manual entry for update-notifier." Where will I get information about apt-check?
<PKdoR> damn1 looks like i'll just have to reinstall
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos apt-check; apt-check: nothing appropriate." My laptop's hard drive just heavily worked. top told me, it's 'apt-check'. What is the function of the apt-check process?
<abdulla> st0n3-C0l?
<freepenguin> hi
<freepenguin> now I've finally the page of ubuntu free penguin edition: http://www.freepenguin.it/ubuntufp-download-en.html
<St0n3-C0l> julio_pe: Thanks a ton bro :)
<St0n3-C0l> julio_pe: Now I am on Ubunutu :D
<jacky_> salut a tous
<jacky_> y a un french?
<kousotu> !fr | jacky_
<ubotu> jacky_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jacky_> merci
<kousotu> welcome
 * kousotu can't think of the french word to save his life
<ArthurArchnix> de rien, je pense
<mutable> this is very great article: http://wooledge.org:8000/DotFiles
<ArthurArchnix> mutable: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<toresn> i have a music collection that is organized as artist_dir -> album_dir   ... i would to find out how many albums i have, using the command line
<mishas> hi all =)
<josh__> is it possible to install flash on 7.10 on the page that ubotu tells me about 7.04 is the newest, is there a difference
<kousotu> josh__: none
<ArthurArchnix> josh__: ? I installed on 7.1 using the link from ubotu
<kousotu> that I have noticed anyway
<ArthurArchnix> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<ArthurArchnix> Ah... I see. They used to link to the thread in the forum with the fix.
<josh__> yeah i remember that thread aswell
<josh__> i might try and have a look for it
<ArthurArchnix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397&highlight=flash
<lesshaste> anyone know how to convert from xvid to mpeg-ts?
<ArthurArchnix> Seems to work fine for 7.1 gnome with firefox. Anything else, probably not. josh__ see this and above.
<josh__> thankyou ArthurArchnix, and yeah im using all those :)
<ere4si> toresn, http://www.webmasterworld.com/linux/3087663.htm - might help
<josh__> ArthurArchnix, which fix do you suggest to use ?
<Zambezi> Isn't a kernelchange from 2.6.22-14 to 2.6.24-5 a huge jump?
<neeto> amarok won't play mp3 files. What library do I need to download for it to work?
<procrastinator> how does one untar a certain file from an archive via terminal?
<Enselic> neeto: try opening it with Totem, then it should ask for the right library
<Enselic> neeto: when installed, try Amarok again
<Zambezi> procrastinator: tar -xzvf if it's tar.gz
<neeto> Alright cool
<ArthurArchnix> josh__: What do you mean?
<fallore_> i open a program by navigating to it's directory and then running it via a terminal command (./XboxMediaCenter). is there any way i can make a shortcut for this?
<procrastinator> Zambezi: i meant one file within x.tar.gz
<fallore_> nevermind on my last question]
<Zambezi> procrastinator: Oh. That's not something I've done ever. Can't help you there. Sorry.
<jetseRn> running ubuntu through vmware, will it give the same speed as dualbooting it with windows? Thanks for answer! : - )
<regulate> jetseRn: vmware workstation?
<jetseRn> yes
<jetseRn> readyx
<jetseRn> sry.. regulate
<regulate> uhm
<regulate> about 80% of physical i think
<regulate> you wont really notice it as a casual user
<regulate> you'd have to be running benchmarks
<toresn> ere4si, i think the way go is something like this:   find . -type d | wc -l   (except i only want to go through one subfolder (namely the album_dir))
<toresn> ere4si, familiar with the find command?
<ere4si> reasonably toresn
<jetseRn> thanks regulate
<toresn> ere4si, do you understand what i want?
<regulate> jetseRn: for me, running vmw workstation in linux and running windows in a vm works best
<regulate> in fact thats what i've been doing since '99
<ere4si> toresn,  yeh I understand but have never had the need to do something like it
<neeto> alright so, I am starting amarok, it gives me an error saying that it has no mp3 support, I click install mp3 support, it says that it's successfully installed, and needs to be restarted, I restart amarok and it tells me that it doesn't have the capability to play mp3 files again
<toresn> the command i provided will list the subfolder of album_dir as well, which i don't want... because then folders like "Disc 1" and "Disc 2" will be counted as well
<jetseRn> hm, okay.. its just that i don't have a vista cd, it just came with my comp, and i loose all my warranty and insurance if i remove vista :/
<josh__> ahhh ok i worked it out, i just ran the .deb file instead of doing all the terminal stuff. I hope that was the correct one to fo
<jetseRn> i could ofc download it but i dont know if they will check it or not
<josh__> do*
<jetseRn> im not sure if i am willing to risk that.. : )
<regulate> jetseRn: you have the system restore cds tho
<bashca> how can install new kernel  2.6.24 on ubuntu Gusty
<regulate> bashca: download the source, make menuconfig, time sudo make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<jetseRn> not system restore cds, but i do got this restore disk tho.. i guess that would work... : )
<eggo> Can someone help a newbie out? I was configuring my wlan card (netgear PCMCIA with a rtl8180 chipset) on a compaq notebook under gutsy, and when I try to save the configuration (using the GUI network tool) I got a kernel panic (flashing Scroll/caps lock). I restarted and tried again, with the same result, only now it won't boot at all. how can I go about fixing this without losing all my work?
<jetseRn> and i can also keep my drives right, since linux can operate on ntfs on read only, ait?
<ere4si> toresn, from the look of that script I linked you to you don't want an easy thing - it is not straightforward
<toresn> ok
<regulate> jetseRn: you can try resizing the vista partition, to make room for linux, then install workstation in linux, and configure a virtual machine to use a "psysical disk" (which is is your vista paritition) to emulate vista.
<ompaul> bashca, that kernel is in the beta of the next release so unless you really need it I suggest you don't bother
<regulate> i personally haven't tried that
<regulate> but i think it would be a great exploratory endevour
<ompaul> !kernel | bashca (just in case you want to break your machine ;-))
<bashca> ompaul, ok thanks for you advice  i will wait  until the release version come up
<bashca> :)
<ompaul> the bot is slow
<neeto> What's an alternative to xine?
<bashca> ompaul, nope  am trying to  use  mdsl usb  with it but  i can't
<bashca> can you help me
<kousotu> !kernel
<ubotu> bashca (just in case you want to break your machine ;-)): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<carpediem> neeto: vlc, mplayer,
<josiahw> I dont suppose someone would be able to help me with a joomla issue :)
<lesshaste> how do I redirect stdout and stderror?
<bashca> !mdsl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdsl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neeto> does anyone know how to get amarok to use the mplayer engine?
<ompaul> bashca, ^^ that is as good as my kelp gets see the message from the bot
<bashca> yep
<jetseRn> hm.. yea.. that might work.. i just shrinked one of my partitions so i have the opportunity to install ubuntu if i feel the urge of doing so...
<Erik1> why isn't there a www.ubuntu.org ?
<carpediem> neeto: eh, xine our gstreamer is your best bet for amarok
<jetseRn> i think that will be my project for tonight... i'll let u know if i get it to work :)
<jetseRn> but im starting of slow with a vm partition.. i might just stay with it...
<bahman> Hi everybody
<neeto> carpediem: thanks man
<bahman> Could I write a DVD from my Ubuntu .iso CD?!
<regulate> neeto: what is the mplayer engine
<eggo> any help with my kernel panic problem?
<ere4si> Erik1,  .org is for charities or non profit - ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos apt-check; apt-check: nothing appropriate." My laptop's hard drive just heavily worked. top told me, it's 'apt-check'. What is the function of the apt-check process?
<Erik1> ere4si: so ubuntu is commercial in some way ? what way ?
<carpediem> ere4si: well, sort of, though its not a rule.  my personal website is .org
<regulate> eggo: the description sounds bizarre
<ere4si> Erik1, sells support to corps etc
<eggo> I found the same proble in the ubuntu forums, with no response
<regulate> eggo: to recover your data, you can boot with a live cd, and mount the partition your data is on, and copy it somewhere safe
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4:  the apt-check script is in /usr/lib/update-notifier you can read it as see exactly what it does. It is part of the process that checks for updates to packages. You have been told this already by a couple of different people. Do you need more information than that?
<Erik1> ere4si: how would that affect non-commercials like most of us ?
<eggo> is there a command to repair it in place?
<bahman> Could I write a DVD from my Ubuntu .iso CD?! In which way?!
<ere4si> doesn't really Erik1
<regulate> eggo: not a general "repair my computer" option
<regulate> eggo: i think we'd have to know how exactly its failing
<ouellettesr> how do I figure out what tty a device is running on?
<eggo> no, I mean to repair ubuntu from the live cd without overwriting my home folder
<carpediem> ouellettesr: ps aux
<carpediem> ouellettesr: acutally, simple "ps" is enough
<eggo> At the moment grub doesn't even start
<carpediem> ouellettesr: no, i take that back, I was right the first time
<bahman> Is there anyone here?!
<ouellettesr> :)
<carpediem> bahman: no
<bahman> thanks carpediem :D
<carpediem> bahman: yes, i think the live cd has serpentine, but not 100% sure
<eggo> bahman: you will need a secondary drive to burn with
<bahman> eggo thanks, but could I add some directory's in Ubuntu CD live .iso?!
<Jouva> I'm having issues using my bluetooth dongle. Seems like Ubuntu detects it's inserted, but even with "visible and connectable for other devices" checked, I can't find any other devices and other devices can't find my computer.
<bahman> Thanks carpedim, I really the philosophy of carpediem ;)
<eggo> you'll need to build a new ISO, and unless your ramdrive is big enough to handle it, you'll need to store it on HDD
<bahman> Thanks carpedim, I really LOVE the philosophy of carpediem ;)
<bahman> Thanks eggo :)
<nexyon> damnit
<eggo> np
<nexyon> why the hell does my pcmcia soundcard not work for more than a few seconds? :-S
<fybix> Where are cookies stored for firefox?
<Zambezi> fybix: ~/.mozilla/ Then tab to next folder. It should be there in a textfile.
<ushimitsudoki> fybix: ~/.mozilla/firefox/yourprofile/cookies.txt
<fybix> Thank you!
<Zambezi> Sorry. Forgot firefox-folder.
<eggo> I think gutsy killed my laptop :(
<bashca> [ 7440.672000] usb 1-1: device not accepting address 15, error -71
<bashca> how can resolve it ???
<Marcos> está aí?
<eggo> Now it won't boot at all...
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: You said: " the apt-check script is in /usr/lib/update-notifier ." This is not true. /usr/lib/ does not contain update-notifier. (Ubuntu 7.10). What do you mean?
 * hfsdo is now away - Reason :
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: on my system (ubuntu 7.10 amd64), the apt-check script is in the /usr/lib/update-notifier/ directory. A search on packages.ubuntu.com confirms this is the default location for the script
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: you can try "locate apt-check" at the command prompt to see if you have the file and its location
<julio_pe> Marcos, agora me vê
<julio_pe> Marcos, agente não pode falar em portugês aqui se não o pessoal manda ir pra o #ubuntu-br , entendeu?
<julio_pe> Marcos, por isso eu não estava aqui
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | julio_pe
<ubotu> julio_pe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<SliMM> there seems to be a problem with some monitors after installing ubuntu/kubuntu; it works well from the live cd, but not after it is installed
<julio_pe> Jerks! It's Portuguese HAHAHAHAHHAHA
<wade> how do you uninstall programs in ubuntu
<eggo> whew, HDD had come unseated. (heart beating again)
<eggo> wade: under the aplications menu click add/remove
<bashca> any 1 help me usb 1-1: device not accepting address 19, error -71
<bashca> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
<bashca> lsusb show me Bus 001 Device 031: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc.
<eggo> Is there a place to submit a bug? I can reproduce it reliably...
<ushimitsudoki> eggo: launchpad perhaps ... depends on the application though
<julio_pe> eggo, isn't there
<eggo> which version are you using?
<SliMM> you have too manually edit the xorg.conf file to set the vertical refresh/horizontal sync rate in order for these monitors to work
<SliMM> i think this would scare new users away
<RootHack_> hi there
<RootHack_> i need help on my usb mdsl modem
<eggo> ushimitsudoki: my problem is with the ubuntu network config gui
<SliMM> anyway, i didn't know where to post this bug report, so i typed it here
<ompaul> SliMM, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and launchpad.net for bug reports
<ushimitsudoki> eggo: try to figure out exactly what app or package and then you can probably figure out where to report the bug
<julio_pe> i gotta go guys
<ompaul> eggo, ^^ launchpad.net
<regulate> julio_pe: ok peace be with you
<eggo> thanks.
<SliMM> ompaul: i'l keep that in mind next time i get to an ubuntu pc
<SliMM> i'll* and for* i think
<regulate> meh
<regulate> you and i both knew what he meant
<jscinoz> hey guys, i've got a core2duo cpu, /proc/cpuinfo shows both cores support hyperthreading, after adding ht=on to the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i still only have the two physical cores rather than 4 logical cores, any idea how i can enable hyperthreading?
<glick> excuse me im trying to install build-essential but when i select the packages it says please insert the disk labled Ubunu 7.10
<ushimitsudoki> jscinoz: are you sure it should show 4 logical? I have the Core2 quad, but it only shows 4 procs, not 8
<abbyz> greetings! would this be a good place to ask a question about *WUBI* ?
<jscinoz> ushimitsudoki, with hyperthreading yes it should show 2 logical cores for every physical core
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: Thank you very much for your help.
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: np, glad you found it
<jscinoz> so 4 logical cores as i  hvae two physical
<glick> im cnected to the net
<glick> but for some reason it wont see it online
<ushimitsudoki> jscinoz: Hmm, can you point to a screenie or something that makes you think that? It's not what I think, so I'd like to read about it
<eggo> Have you tried putting in the cd?
<glick> eggo, no because i dont have it anymore and im talking to you online
<glick> so the net works
<abbyz> I have a home.disk file, which I recovered from a NTFS partition. How do I mount it in ubuntu?
<eggo> sounds like you don't have the repositories set up
<Karhuton> I have a HFS+ partition with some broken files on it. If I try to remove the file, it says 'No such file or directory'. 'ls' gives odd info:  ?--------- ? ? ? ?  foobar
<ntolo> Hi all
<hilkat> hi ntolo
<ntolo> I have a .mov  video  and when i try to open it with Movie  player it just flashes and closes.Can anyone help me please.
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: Can you please tell to what Ubuntu project do bedong apt-check and update-notifier?
<bullgard4> belong
<dru> hello
<dru> i need someones help
<dru> hello?
<bullgard4> dru: Just ask.
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier ... is that what you are looking for?
<eggo> glick: try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-530687.html
<dru> i have 2 hdd, both are 250gb, i am using the first one for linux, but everytime i try to access the second one it says unable to mount
<buzzsaw> what is the file system on the second hd?
<dru> i have files and such on the second hard drive, and would also like to eventually put windows on that one as a dual boot
<dru> buzzsaw: i do not know
<BananaMon> Hey guys, I have alittle trouble running TC:elite the game, any here know about that?
<dru> buzzsaw: it says it is an ATA samsung, firmware VT10, connection SCSI
<Gokee2> Hello all, Can anyone tell me if xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce installed or if something more it done to is?  Eg if you install xubuntu and install ubuntu-desktop will you end up with the same system as if you install ubuntu and install xubuntu-desktop?
<ntolo> how can i play "something.mov" video in ubuntu?
<dru> bullgard4: can you help me?
<BananaMon> ntolo: I believe mplayer can handle .movs
<ntolo> Its just flashes and then close.
<ouellettesr> how to I set horizontal and vertical refresh rates for boot time?
<ouellettesr> like before xorg.conf is loaded?
<blayde> ntolo, have you run it from the command line to see error messages?
<ntolo> blayde:No, i dont know how to run that from the commandline.
<BananaMon> yeah....when I try to run TC-elite, I get an error about the file ui.mp.i386.so which I do have
<blayde> ntolo, just open a terminal, go to the directory w/ the .mov and type totem <filename here>
<overclucker> dru: so what you want to do firstly is mount your other disk?
<bashca> Bus 001 Device 031: ID 05c6:6000 Qualcomm, Inc.      please  help  .........
<bullgard4> dru: I do not know if I can help you. But I can try. First: What command did you execute? What was the exact response?
<dru> overclucker: yes
<dru> bullgard4: it said unable to mount then a bunch of code when i went to details
<blayde> ntolo, just ask if you still don't know what to do
<TyraeL_> seek team dod 1.3 pv me
<bullgard4> dru: You did not tell me what exact command you did issue. You did not tell me what exactly was the beginning of the response. Please be more exact.
<overclucker> dru: sudo fdisk -l
<coincoin169> hello everybody
<ntolo> blayde: I got this errors "The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<ntolo> This probably reflects a bug in the program."
<BananaMon> wow, there's like 200 ppl in this room, very very quiet!
<dru> overclucker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54437/
<incorrect> i found a really good ldap howto a few days ago, i was stupid and didn't book mark it
<coincoin169> does someone know a recovery tool to get all the data of a usb key because i cannot mount it ?
<incorrect> ah found it
<fredl> hi. I just connected a USB camera and the kernel sees it, says sdb: sdb1 in the syslog, but I have no clue how to mount it, /dev/sdb1 isn't there and udev didn't make it (should udev do that?)
<incorrect> that didn't take long :)
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to have both gcc 3 and 4 installed at the same time?
<overclucker> dru: so you other disk is ntfs
<dru> yes
<blayde> ntolo, i've seen something like that when the desktop effects are enabled. are yours on?
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage: "Finding the right source package for a bug, when submitting or triaging, is essential to ensure that the right people will see the bug." What is the right sourcepackage for 'apt-check' and 'update notifier'?
<ntolo> Yes they are on.I will just turn them off.
<overclucker> dru: ntfs-3g --help
<coincoin169> does someone know a recovery tool to get all the data of a usb key because i cannot mount it ?
<ompaul> incorrect, what is it - maybe we should include it in the bot
<ushimitsudoki> bullgard4: that is the link to report a bug for update-notifier, of which apt-check is a part. Here it is again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier
<dru> overclucker: i dont get how that helps me
<incorrect> there is a nice set of instructions for 7.10, as there are tools include that help you manage ldap client config
<incorrect> rather than manually editing
<ompaul> incorrect, can I have a link please -
<ushimitsudoki> jscinoz: It appears no Core2 Duo procs support hyperthreading according to http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2795 and many other sources.
<tehdave> Say I want to have a program run at boot (i.e. the wallpaper switcher -_-) where do I put that (either gui or command line)?
<overclucker> dru: you are trying to mount sdb1? ntfs-3g mounts ntfs
<baseline> hi, i need help for fstab. i want mount a dir on a XP-Computer but sbmfs dosen't work? http://nopaste.info/02517bc186.html <- here my fstab
<blayde> tehdave, System > Preferences > Sessions is where you want to look
<tehdave> blayde: bwahahaha thanks -_-
<quittt> how do I mount an ISO?
<hueblur> anyone on?
<hueblur> I am in a real pickle.
<chazco> Anyone syncing a HTC TyTn2 with Gusty? If so... how
<chazco> ?
<fyrestrtr> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hueblur> so -- my gnome session won't start. It says it can't mkdir tmp, well *doh* I think I removed that dir in my profile on accident
<hueblur> what should I do???
<hueblur> gnome won't start now
<fyrestrtr> hueblur: did you play with the permissions in your home directory?
<hueblur> yes
<hueblur> I screwed up
<hueblur> how can I fix it?
<hueblur> fyrestrtr what should I do?
<hueblur> All I altered was tmp
<hueblur> how do I restore it?
<blayde> hueblur, press ctrl+alt+f1
<fyrestrtr> where was it?
<hueblur> blayde, I'm in an emergency xterm session.
<hueblur> So -- your funny joke won't work.
<ihmSelbst> hi all
<blayde> so anyways, then go the the dir you changed...
<root__> omg
<root__> that's so much better
<hueblur_2> sorry, I thought you were pulling my leg.
<hueblur_2> now I have a full term screen -- which is better then than emergency shell by far.
<hueblur_2> so -- what should I do about tmp? can I just create a new one?
<Jordan_U> What is a very light weight browser that has ( if only basic ) javascript support?
<nemilar> Jordan_U: how light?
<nemilar> Opera is pretty light
<nemilar> Epiphany is pretty light, too, Jordan_U
<DOOM_NX> good morning :)
<nemilar> but if you wanna go _crazy_ light, you can use something in the terminal, like links
<Jordan_U> nemilar, Dillo light, but not terminal based
<pctrasher> hy to all
<hueblur_2> how do I recreate my tmp directory? I removed itlike an ass and now gnome won't start.
<nemilar> Jordan_U: take a look at Epiphany
<overclucker> wikipedia has a pretty good list of browsers
<nemilar> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pctrasher> someone can explain me if it is possible to load some addons into XChat?
<Jordan_U> nemilar, The gecko rendering engine is a bit much
<nemilar> pctrasher: yeah it has plugin support
<nemilar> Jordan_U: yes that's true
<ushimitsudoki> Jordan_U: Really light? Links: http://links.twibright.com/
<nemilar> Jordan_U: Opera is too heavy?
<Jordan_U> nemilar, Yeah
<nemilar> lol, yeah, there's always Links
<Jordan_U> ushimitsudoki, I'd prefer something that is not terminal based
<ushimitsudoki> Jordan_U: links has graphics mode ... check the site
<nemilar> Jordan_U: it has graphics
<Jordan_U> ushimitsudoki, nemilar I know
<debasys> how do i report a website problem in ubuntu site?
<Jordan_U> !bugs | debasys
<ubotu> debasys: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nemilar> debasys: a problem with the ubuntu site?
<debasys> This URL is broken, i mean the stylesheet is broken http://fridge.ubuntu.com/user/3
<debasys> Jordan_U: including website issues?
<debasys> nemilar: yes http://fridge.ubuntu.com/user/3
<jpatrick> debasys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<buzzsaw> if i wanted to install icedtea with apt-get    how would i find out what the package name i need to put into    apt-get install
<nemilar> buzzsaw: apt-cache search [string]
<kimmey2k3> Any way get back from megazoom? i made to press wrong combination on my keyboard and no its VERY small
<buzzsaw> ok :-)   thanks
<debasys> nemilar: so should i fill a bug or someone is here?
<nemilar> debasys: file a bug at launchpad
<debasys> nemilar: ok :)
<pctrasher> nemilar but it ask me if i should install pyton or perl plug in?
<pctrasher> where can i take this plugs?
<nemilar> pctrasher: plugins for xchat are written in python and perl
<nemilar> pctrasher: http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/script_list.pl/
<ihmSelbst> can somebody help me with smbfs/fstab? I want enduring mount an XP-Directory but in my fstab is an error. http://nopaste.info/02517bc186.html
<pctrasher> they have to been in perl or pyton ... if they are in mirc scripting i cant load? Its right?
<nemilar> pctrasher: correct...I sent you a link to the xchat plugin page
<Chris7mas> want to load a mirc script in xchat?
<pctrasher> i see, thx a lot
<nemilar> ihmSelbst: what's the error it gives you?
<NeanT> Chris7mas: copy the script in ~/.xchat2/ then from the menu bar choose XChat -> Load Plugin or Script
<ihmSelbst> nothing - /media/stefanmp3 is empty
<ihmSelbst> nemilar
<nemilar> ihmSelbst: did you try mounting?
<nemilar> mount /media/stefanmp3
<WhiteHat> Hi. How do I map my right Alt key so that it will behave like the left Alt key?
<noialap> hello everybody
<Erik1> i installed ubuntu 'desktop' yesterday evening. This morning I booted up and see that I now get 'edubuntu' . what's the deal here ?
<nemilar> Erik1: haha, did you install edubuntu too?
<Erik1> dunno
<nemilar> sorry that's just funny to me
<kestaz> i bought intel 4965 wireless card i need to enable it in kernel config to work ?
<ihmSelbst> nemilar, i try to mount with "sudo mount -a"
<kestaz> abgn card
<nemilar> Erik1: you installed ubuntu fresh?
<Erik1> jes from CD, DLed
<noialap> can anybody help me...I'd love to have my vga/svideo port working
<bullgard4> ushimitsudoki: Thank you very much for your help.
<nemilar> Erik1: you sure you downloaded Ubuntu, and not Edubuntu?
<ntolo> I have window that do not have the close,minimize ,maximize buttons.Can anyone help me please.
<Erik1> from the site...
<nemilar> ihmSelbst: try mounting just the samba directory
<Chris7mas> i'm curious about that Alt key too
<PKdoR> If I use gfxboot I have to remove grub?
<ihmSelbst> okay
<nemilar> Remapping keys is just a WHOLE lot of fun in linux
<nemilar> if you must...google it ;)
<Erik1> nemilar: never saw 'edubuntu' when installing..
 * syc_ mohon pamid
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<nemilar> Erik1: that's pretty strange... I've never used edubuntu, but I mean, it's the same deal as ubuntu, just with a bunch of educational apps added, and some others removed
<kaminix> If fsck is using 100% of my processor and the harddrive it's working on is spinning, then I have nothing to worry about and should just let it run, right?
<OsamaK> Hello
<Erik1> nemilar: i'm gonna check things....Cd etc...weird...
<OsamaK> http://osamakm.googlepages.com/Screenshot-synaptic.png
<Madpilot> kaminix, probably, yes
<nemilar> Erik1: you can try installing ubuntu-desktop
<OsamaK> How to fix?
<sunseeker888> HI guys, I am absolute newbie for linux, just migrated yesterday
<sunseeker888> I have a little problem
<nemilar> OsamaK: open a terminal and run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: sweet
<Erik1> nemilar: i thought I did....that's what the .iso file said...
<nemilar> !ask sunseeker888
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: whatup?
<joar> sunseeker888: congratulations :)
<sunseeker888> hi guys, thanx
<Phuz> OsamaK, obviously you want to run that command in termainl
<Phuz> terminal*
<Madpilot> sunseeker888, just dive right in and ask your questions, don't ask to ask :)
<fella12> can anyone help a newbie with a few questions
<overclucker> sunseeker888: welcome to the winning team
<kaminix> Madpilot: Okay, thanks. Was getting a little worried, it's fixing inodes/blocks and have been working on a DVDiso for no less than 36 hours. :/
<fella12> please pm me...i would really appreciate it
<Phuz> !ask | sunseeker888
<ubotu> sunseeker888: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sunseeker888> the ubuntu froze on startup, i had to reset, i did install a few soft last night
<nemilar> !ask > fella12
<OsamaK> nemilar: ok, let me try. "dpkg --configure" wasn't working (As written)
<OsamaK> nemilar: works, thanks!
<debasys> and thus me files his first ubuntu bug report..........
<Madpilot> fella12, ask your question here, if someone can help you you can go to PM or private channel if needed...
<Erik1> nemilar: I inserted the CD i burned from iso in my XP laptop and it comes up with an UBUNTU splash....nothing ed here...
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: ok, how long did you wait before you decided it was "froze"
<sunseeker888> 2-3 mins
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: which version of ubuntu did you install?
<sunseeker888> 7.10 64 bits
<nemilar> Erik1: I donno how the heck edubuntu got installed on your system
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: ahh, why did you intsall 64bit?
<sunseeker888> I have a 64 bits pc
<sunseeker888> cpu
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: yes, but you don't need it unless you have > 3G of ram
<SuperQ> (well, really if you have > 4G)
<nemilar> Erik1: it's not like they're incompatible or anything
<a2w> ne ideas on y my usb mouse wont work
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: for most desktop users, 64bit just complicates some things.
<sunseeker888> ok, i have 2 GB, just got this quad core pc yesterday
<tz34672> sunseeker888: 64 bit version isn't going to be any faster. it just has more address space.
<sunseeker888> i was going to buy another another 4 GB
<sunseeker888> ok
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: 64bit is really only needed for servers that use lots of ram
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: or you have specific needs
<fella12> i made a boot disk and ran it on my XP laptop and it worked fine, though I didnt install it (only ran live)...then when I try to run it on my desktop (dell dim 9200) it boots to the load screen....i cant move to choose between the options and after the 30 sec it tries to run of the cd.....i can hear the intro sound and it goes to some redish screen which allows me to use my mouse but
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: as for the lockup, if it continues I would susspect a hardware problem
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: have you run memtest86?
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: Also, what non-default software have you installed?
<a2w> I am having problems with my mouse. Everything boots fine, but my mouse wont move. I have a usb microsoft sidewinder.....nbe ideas?
<sunseeker888> haha, i did not know. no specific only browsing with ? I intend to use a multi screen with a trading platform that''s
<Fujoor> hey guys , is there anyone who has a good guide how to setup an ftp server (proftpd for ex.) ??
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: multi-screen should be fine, what video card are you using?
<fella12> almost like a frozen desktop
<fella12> ive been trying all day....any help would be appreciated
<a2w>  I am having problems with my mouse. Everything boots fine, but my mouse wont move. I have a usb microsoft sidewinder.....any ideas?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: FTP is bad :)
<sunseeker888> Ati X1250 1GB, but i need to add another card video card
<SuperQ> Fujoor: sftp via openssh-server is much better
<Fujoor> SuperQ: aight, i feel you, secure is always nicer, i thought i could have sftp via proftpd, so help me out here, how do i install sftp, set up an account for myself
<fella12> any pm help?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: Just install openssh-server
<sunseeker888> i added X-chat,Kplam, but looks like one soft is missing, search, wine
<SuperQ> Fujoor: that's it
<Fujoor> SuperQ: and i presume thats for ssh, but how do i setup the ftp part?
<Fujoor> SuperQ: i already have an ssh server
<SuperQ> Fujoor: that's it, you're done
<Lokii-> !pastebin
<Fujoor> SuperQ: and how do i ftp in?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: all you have to do is use the sftp client, it connects to ssh
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fujoor> really???
<SuperQ> yup
<sunseeker888> and kooka
<SuperQ> Fujoor: if you're trying to connect from windows, you can use winscp
<Fujoor> SuperQ: dont i need a certificate and shit?
<ali> hello everybodyyy :):)
<Fujoor> superq: can i use flashfxp?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: nope, ssh uses it's own key system
<SuperQ> Fujoor: when you installed openssh-server it generated the keys automatically
<Fujoor> SuperQ: great! does flashfxp work?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: not sure, let me look
<Fujoor> SuperQ: great, thanks!
<sunseeker888> i am trying to run memtest86, command not found
<SuperQ> Fujoor: nope, doesn't look like it
<a2w>  I am having problems with my mouse. Everything boots fine, but my mouse wont move. I have a usb microsoft sidewinder.....nbe ideas?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: why do you need flashfxp specifically?
<Erik1> i installed UBUNTUdesktop from CD I burned from the download, last evening. All went smooth and I installed some extra packages with Synaptic, some marked with this small orange icon. . This morning I boot, and I get EDUBUNTU. what the heck ??????
<fella12> anyone free to help a newbie?
<fella12> please
<Fujoor> SuperQ: ok so im downloading winscp, and i just login with my loginname and my password that i usu?ally u
<SuperQ> Fujoor: yup
<Erik1> fella12: just ask the question
<Fujoor> SuperQ: wow, didnt thik it would be that easy
<Madpilot> fella12, ask IN CHANNEL first, please
<SuperQ> heh
<sunseeker888> So guys, I just have to  migrate back to ubuntu 32 bits
<fella12> I have been
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: I would try that first
<a2w>  I am having problems with my mouse. Everything boots fine, but my mouse wont move. I have a usb microsoft sidewinder.....nbe ideas?
<Phuz> !ask | fella12
<ubotu> fella12: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fujoor> SuperQ: one more thing, whats the command for removing programs via terminal? apt-get remove?
<fella12> I cant get my bootdisk to load on my desktop, though it does on my laptop. i changed bios to load from cd. i get ubuntu loading and then it hangs
<sunseeker888> cheers SuperQ, reformatting to ubuntu 32 bits
<Erik1> Fujoor: man apt-get
<Fujoor> Erik1: i dont get it?
<SuperQ> Fujoor: apt-get --purge remove
<Madpilot> fella12, when you downloaded the ISO, did you run md5sum check on it?
<Erik1> fella12: check CD
<Fujoor> SuperQ: aah ... right ... thanks
<SuperQ> Fujoor: that will remove files and configs
<sunseeker888> last things, does ubuntu 32 bits supports ram above 4 GB
<fella12> i mean it worked on ym laptop so im pretty sure the cd is fine
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: no
<kite> hi guys,   could anyone tell me how to disable the write protection on / root?
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: that's why there is a 64bit
<sunseeker888> max ram 4 GB?
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: there are options to install 32bit, and then upgraded to a 64bit hybrid kernel
<Erik1> kiet : chmod ?
<Erik1> kite: chmod ?
<kite> but what more than chmod?, (newbie)
<SuperQ> sunseeker888: but I don't know if it's supported by default in ubuntu
<Erik1> kite : chmod 777 /
<fella12> im so sick of vista....i use macs usually and really want to get beryl set up
<Lokii-> hey i'm running ubuntu 7.10
<th0r> kite that would be a very bad idea...the write protection is there for a reason
<kite> yea, just gonna edit one file
<Lokii-> and trying to install this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54441/
<kite> then i can put it back on
<Lokii-> but am getting all sorts of errors as you'll see at the bottom of the paste
<Erik1> in Synaptic, some packages have this little orange icon. what does that mean
<Madpilot> kite, use 'sudo gedit path/to/file' then
<th0r> kite you don;t need to change chmod to do that...just use sudo
<kite> Um. but when im going to save the file, it says im not allowed
<fella12> i cant move within the ubuntu screen...ie cant scroll to check cd...same prob with the alternate text boot disk too
<Erik1> fella12: somtimes CD players behave a little differrently... some cd's work on one and not on others
<Madpilot> kite, that's why you use sudo
<sunseeker888> superQ, ubuntu 32 supports up to 4GB or 2GB?
<kite> sudo gedit /etc/sudoers  <-- cannot save it O.o
<fella12> any suggestions? ive been at this for like 7 hours now
<fella12> i hate giving up.
<Lokii-> use visudo from terminal
<Lokii-> to edit the sudoers file
<Lokii-> :)
<Erik1> did you check the cd ?
<kite> visudo instead of sudo?
<fella12> not quite sure how
<Fujoor> SuperQ: you've been so helpful im gonna be rude and ask you some more questions! :) Ive setup samba on my ubuntu server, but there is no directories shared, ive chosen to make my home directory browseable but it doesnt seem to show
<fella12> it ran on my laptop
<Lokii-> just type 'visudo'
<Lokii-> nothing else
<kite> k
<Fujoor> SuperQ: what can i be doing wrong?
<kite> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Erik1> fella12: then check it on the laptop
<Lokii-> kite
<kite> Yep?
<Lokii-> execute visudo as root
<fella12> right now i made an alternate text one
<ali> kesin lan þamatayý
<kite> Lokii , could you tell me how to execute it as root?, sorry for asking such newbie questions.. just started up with linux
<fstxx> I have one tv card in an ubuntu box, running mythtv. Now I want to add another. How do I ensure that the old card still get /dev/video0, and the new new takes /dev/video1
<jpatrick> !sudo > kite
<Lokii-> sudo -s
<fella12> the prob is that I dont know how to click enter so that it will run off the cd when in the menu...seems like neither the keyboard nor the mouse are working
<Lokii-> enter your users pass
<Lokii-> not the root pass
<Lokii-> then do visudo
<Erik1> fella12: can you boot from the cd ?
<Erik1> fella12: i assume cd is the first in the boot sequence (BIOS)
<Lokii-> fella12 usb keyboard/mouse ?
<kite> let me see..
<fella12> i starts booting, then it says ubuntu and gives a series of options which i cant choose between
<alleyoopster>  I have a quick question on fcrontab, it is documented to process a job when the computer comes back on - if it was off at scheduled job time, does it do this automatically, or do I need to set it up?
<fella12> i have ps/2 mouse
<fella12> then tried usb mouse
<fella12> neither show up on that screen
<Erik1> fella12: keyboard is dead on bootup ?
<kite> Lokii : if i type !sudo > kite i just end up with sudo gedit /etc/sudoers > kite > kite
<ntolo> How do i change back to ubuntu default appearance settings.I have windows with no close/minimize and maximize buttons
<fella12> yeah...cant use arrows
<fella12> are there some settings in bios for the keyboard?
<Lokii-> kite in your terminal do 'sudo nano /etc/sudoers'
<Erik1> fella12: you burned the cd yourself from DL ?
<fella12> yeah
<Erik1> fella12: can you boot anything from other bootable cd's ? like XP's
<co_gokil> Etord
<Lokii-> ntolo in terminal type 'metacity --replace &'
<Eto_Daeli> Sore
<ntolo> Lokii- thanks.
<Lokii-> :)
<ali> Lokii where are you from
<Lokii-> canada
<fella12> dont know...but this def starts booting, runs off cd, then i am stck as i cant choose any of the options....in standard boot disk there was a timer and after 30 sec it would choose the first thing on the menu, which was running ubuntu off the cd
<ali> fedite in what server???
<fella12> in the text boot disk there is no time constraint or counter so it just sits at that screen and i cant choose anything
<Lokii-> ali, why do you ask ?
<ali> never
<kite> Lokii , how do i save this file then?,, (sinse im editing it in terminal)
<pau_> hi, i got a problem with sound controls in my ubuntu, can someone help me?
<Lokii-> kite, ctrl X
<Lokii-> yes
<kite> thankx
<Lokii-> enter
<pau_> ok
<bod_> Hey guys,. how do i copy a folder (and all its items) to another place, from terminal?
<pau_> i can't control the sound with my keyboard
<Lokii-> nano > vi
<Erik1> fella12: first thing I would do is check the cd on the laptop againds the md5 checksum...or run other check software... different computers run different software from the CD....
<usr13_> bod_: cp -ar
<pau_> becose keys are associet to master controler
<pau_> instad psm
<bod_> usr13, what does the -ar do?
<pau_> pcm
<Lokii-> bod use cp -R /path/to/folder /path/to.new/location/folder
<bod_> Lokii-, what does the -R do?
<ali> laura  where are you from
<Lokii-> recursive
<usr13_> bod_: r is recusive  a gets even hidden files.
<atcla> what do u guys do with ubundu ??
<atcla> do they handbook
<bod_> usr13, and the a?
<atcla> *have
<ali> lauraaaaaa
<bod_> Lokii-, cheers dude
<usr13_> recursive  yes tnx Lokii-
<Erik1> what would change an Ubuntu installation into an Edubuntu one afterwards ? Seems to have happened here....
<Ranpha1> Hi there, i trying to install Flash (abode) on a x64 systeem on the package install says md5 mismatch when downloading the file. Can i bypass this?
<bod_> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<bod_> Ranpha1, use the forum thread, theres a package there
<Erik1> Ranpha1: would not do that...
<usr13_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<fella12> will anyone send me their ubuntu 7.10 boot disk?
<Lokii-> usr13
<fella12> ive spent the entire day trying to make one and I just cant seem to get it to go
<bod_> fella12, why not download it?
<Erik1> fella12: nonsense...
<usr13_> Lokii-:
<toresn> i'm trying to configure xterm, but somehow i can't disable bold fonts... tried 'XTerm*boldMode: false'
<toresn> any ideas?
<rinaldi_> hi im having a problem with my sound, suddenly it's only coming out of my left speaker. I checked going into windows and they work fine there. any ideas?
<bod_> usr13, u told me to do cp -ar   then u told me what the r does but not what the -a does?
<Erik1> fella12: order one from the site then: they promise to send one
<usr13_> bod_:  a gets  hidden files.
<fella12> i cant get the iso image to burn properly....i feel pathetic
<bod_> usr13, ok,. ty
<fella12> lol
<Lokii-> the easiestway would be to mkdir /usr/java && wget www.website.com/java.1.6.00.bin && sh java.1.6.00.bin (yes_wait) cd /usr/bin && ln -s /usr/java/javafolder/bin/java
<ali> türk olan varmý lan
<Erik1> fella12: it ca be a lot of things: bios settings, unaligned cd player....broken DL...
<ali> heyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<bod_> fella12, if your using 7.10 ,.,. just wack a blank disc in the drive,.,. wait a bit,. a box will come up asking you what type of cd you want, just click data,. then browse for the iso,. then say burn,.,. thats all you need to do
<jpatrick> !en > ali
<fella12> i did all that..even got one on the disks to work on my laptop
<bod_> so?????? whats the problem?
<ere4si> torsen: http://web.mit.edu/answers/xwindows/xwindows_fonts.html - says xterm will only work with fixed fonts - are you trying new fonts?
<Erik1> fella12: then let them send you one, or get one of those magazines from the news stand with an ubuntu disk in it
<toresn> ere4si, no, i haven't experimented with fonts as of yet
<fella12> when i try to run it on desktop with vista it begins to boot then when i gets to the screen asking if i want to check disk, run ubuntu etc...it cant choose as my mouse and keyboard are not active
<toresn> ere4si, is this true for aterm and Eterm as well?
<ali> i come
<BenderUnit22> !tr > ali
<ali> yes
<ali> where are you from
<ere4si> torsen: that site doesn't mention aterm - I'll check
<ali> benderunit22
<toresn> ere4si, it's toresn btw :)
<jpatrick> !ot | ali
<ubotu> ali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ali> what jpatrick
<ultimashrine> anybody here ever try to install ubuntu on Dell PowerEdge 2950?
<jpatrick> ali: offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BenderUnit22> ali: this channel is busy enough without random chatting.
<piermi> hi
<piermi> does ubuntu support wpa access ?
<ali> sie aq
<usr13_> bod_: piermi Depends on the NIC.
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.com
<ali> me
<ali> adress
<ere4si> toresn, this tells about aterm - http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/
<ali> add everybody
<piermi> the nick is seen by os
<cjsoftuk> Hi, This morning my desktop has suddenly started rebooting on a seemingly hourly cycle.  At about half past each hour the PC will just go back to BIOS and reboot.  There's nothing in the syslogs other than a "Feb  2 10:36:51 chris-desktop syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart." as it comes back up
<cjsoftuk> Any ideas?
<toresn> ere4si, tnx
<ere4si> k
<usr13_> piermi: The question is; Does the specific card support it?  And then if so, does the firmware for Linux support it?
<Lokii-> ali this is not some place to pick up chicks if someone told you so then your listening to the wrong people
<antipop> hi, what is the best tetris game on linux?
<ali> i understand you lokii
<piermi> ok so I have to examine card :)
<jpatrick> !best > antipop
<rinaldi_> !wpa | piermi
<ubotu> piermi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<usr13_> piermi: Google is  your friend.,
<usr13_> piermi: What card is it?
<piermi> thnaks for all
<jpatrick> !enter > ali
<bod_> usr13, why was that directed to me?
<bod_> <usr13_> bod_: piermi Depends on the NIC.
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.com fatalrhy1991@hotmail.com
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.com
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.comfatalrhy1991@hotmail.comv
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.com
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.comv
<ali> fatalrhy1991@hotmail.com
<FloodBot2> ali: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13_> bod_: Mistake
<antipop> jpatrick, what does it mean !best?
<jpatrick> !ops | ali - flood, spam, ot
<ubotu> ali - flood, spam, ot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ali> cut the sound
<piermi> ok now I try to reinstall the nick and to see if this chip and its linux driver support wpa
<bod_> usr13, ok no probs,.,.but do you no much about bash scripting?
<usr13_> piermi: reinstal?   what do you mean?
<CVirus> Why is the ipw3945 driver listed in the restrictred drivers manager though it is opensource ?
<fella12> erik1: you know which mag i ca get it in?
<Parsec300> The screen that comes up while loading Ubuntu, the one with the black bar that turns to orange indicating loading progress. Is that what you call the splash screen?
<cjsoftuk> Nobody got any idea about these spontaneous reboots I'm having.  The computer suddeny drops to BIOS
<Lokii-> fella12 linuxweekly
<usr13_> Parsec300: Yes, we commonly call it a spash screen.
<fella12> is it in there every month?
<fella12> is it in there every month?
<bod_> splash
<usr13_> cjsoftuk: More than likely a hardware issue
<Lokii-> i don't know i don't subscribe
<Lokii-> LoL
<cjsoftuk> usr13_: It wasn't doing it until this morning, been running fine for 16 months
<Parsec300> I've tried to change the resolution of it by changing the usplash.conf and some extra commands that I've seen in a howto, but it doesn't work
<cjsoftuk> usr13_: Any idea on which apps I can use to look at the temps of everything?
<bod_> cjsoftuk, check all your cables to the drives & to the motherboard
<iNTRONIX> åäö
<usr13_> cjsoftuk: I don't know.  Is it a laptop?
<Parsec300> usr13, I've tried changing it to help a friend who's laptop does not show that screen and has a very slow boot loading 7.10
<jpatrick> !enter > fella12
<jpatrick> !repeat > fella12
<cjsoftuk> usr13_: No, desktop
<CVirus> Why is the ipw3945 driver listed in the restrictred drivers manager though it is opensource ?
<usr13_> cjsoftuk: There are particular software packages for particular laptops or MBs
<bod_> Parsec300, i had the problem with no splash screen,.,. problem was my screen HorizSync and VertRange in xorg.conf
<cjsoftuk> usr13_: It's an ASUS P5LD2 SE, with Core 2 Duo support
<flo_> lut tous!
<Shyde> CVirus: it says "While this driver is mostly free, it relies on a piece of proprietary software to determine the channels your wireless card is permitted to use"
<Parsec300> bod_, did you change it by editing that file, or did you use dpkg-reconfigure I think it is?
<usr13_> CVirus: What NIC do you have?
<bod_> Parsec300, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not fox the problem,. so i edited the file by hand (makeing sure i backed up the file to begin with of course)
<incorrect> does anyone of a nic bonding howto, i could do it via pre-up and down commands
<incorrect> just wondered if there was a best practice method
<ari_> someone could help me to activate sound on my fresh instal ubuntu ?
<Demian> #ubuntu.ro
<Demian> #ubuntu.ro
<Parsec300> bod_, so how do you find out what is the correct Sync ranges of your display (Acer laptop)
<cjsoftuk> usr13_: I got LMSensors installed, and it's giving me a core temp of 50C
<bod_> Parsec300, wait,.,. no im pointing you in the wrong direction,. the fix is add 1 word to the end of a file,. let me see if i can find it ,.,.hang on
<Fujoor> anybody who knows what i should do to share my home directory in samba??
<Fujoor> preferebly with a password
<ibou> hi
<CVirus> Shyde: got that ... thanks
<Parsec300> Fujoor, it is probably not wise to share your entire home directory through samba.
<Fujoor> Parsec300: ok, so say selected directories, its only on my homenetwork anyway
<Parsec300> Fujitsu, you probably want to have access to your home directory from anywhere connected to the internet
<Parsec300> Sorry, I meane Fujoor
 * Fujitsu pokes his head in.
<Palatinus> Hi there. I have an old Radeon 9600. How do I install or activate the proper drivers in order to see effects?
<Ranpha1> Is the icetea java plugin also broken. It's installed but firefox still can't find the plugin
<aioobe> hi! I have an ATI-graphics card. Recently (2 weeks ago) ATI released new propriatary drivers. How does this work with the apt repositories? will the propriatary driver be packaged for apt-get install usage? in that case, how long, roughly does it normally take?
<CVirus> Shyde: since the ipw3945 is deprecated ... why don't you guys use the new iwlwifi with Ubuntu ?
<ari_> is it possible to have microsoft webcam functionning on ubuntu ?
<Parsec300> Fujoor, you can use sftp and ssh to do this without sharing via Samba
<|DuReX|> somebody here that could help me writing a TV driver ?
<Fujoor> Parsec300: nono, only on my local network, ive found some guide, but it really doesnt share my user
<cwillu> CVirus, when did the new iwlwifi come out?
<Fujoor> Parsec300: well im tryint go share my rtorrent downloads with my xbox, it doesnt support sftp
<cwillu> Fujoor, shame too :p
<bod_> Parsec300, gksudo /etc/initramfs-tools   after this line # sd_mod      add this word              fbcon       then in a terminal type     update-initramfs -u      this fixed it for me
<Fujoor> hehe
<Fujoor> cwillu: well that aint my fault :)
<CVirus> cwillu: not sure
<innertruth> |DuReX|: sorry to dissapoint you, TVs are ussually work without drivers
<iNTRONIX> Are there any drivers for ATI Radeon 9200?
<CVirus> cwillu: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?
<cwillu> CVirus, if it was in the last 9 months, it's not terribly surprising;
<bod_> Parsec300,  its the post by ayates you want :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454392&page=3
<Demian> how do y put the web page in the www folder ? pls
<CVirus> cwillu: does this mean that it will be included in Hardy ?
<aioobe> iNTRONIX: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<_coredump_> moinsen
<|DuReX|> innertruth: lol, tv tuner card for ubuntu ....
<|DuReX|> :)
<innertruth> |DuReX|: :)
<cwillu> CVirus, honestly I don't know; although from the site you pointed at, doesn't sound likely
<cwillu> CVirus, """The iwlwifi driver is a development driver. If you are looking for a fully validated and stable driver..."""
<Demian> pls help me
<cwillu> CVirus, those words aren't promising
<CVirus> I see
<cwillu> Demian, you're running apache?
<Demian> yes
<cwillu> Demian, i.e., www == /var/www?
<CVirus> cwillu: thanks for the info
<cwillu> Demian, sudo cp file /var/www/
<Demian> bad dont work to pot in folder
<Demian> iy now wher is it
<cwillu> Demian, or change the group on /var/www/ to allow you to write into it (although I'd be careful with it)
<cwillu> Demian, ?  sorry, I'm only understanding every third word
<usr13_> Demian: Use  symlinks
<usr13_> Put the pages in /home and just symlink to /var/www
<Demian> symlink
<Demian> thx
<usr13_> Demian: Let's say you have /home/Demian/html01
<usr13_> Demian: ln -s /home/Demian/html01 /var/www/
<Demian> ok
<Ranpha1> Is the icedtea java plugin in firefox buggy? can't seem to get it working
<Demian> thx
<usr13_> Demian:  http://localhost/html01/index.html
<Demian> ok
<Demian> undestend
<kane77> how do I check my harddisk?
<usr13_> Demian: You can make as many symlinks as you like, from as many different home directories as you like.
<Ranpha1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<fella12> anyone know of bios settings for usb mouse and keyboard...cant get them to work in the initial kernal or splash screen
<Ranpha1> !icedtea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Demian> kane77 :qtparted
<usr13_> Demian: Of course, you'll need to use sudo to creat symlinks to /var/www/
<Palatinus> Hi there. I have an old Radeon 9600. How do I install or activate the proper drivers in order to see effects?
<usr13_> Demian: sudo ln -s /home/Demian/html01 /var/www/
<Demian> just a moment
<Demian> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-pgsql php5-mcrypt phppgadmin postresql-8.2
<Demian> Reading package lists... Done
<Demian> Building dependency tree
<Demian> Reading state information... Done
<Demian> E: Couldn't find package postresql-8.2
<FloodBot2> Demian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aioobe> roughly how long (after realease) does it generally take for new propriatary driver to be available in the apt repositories?
<BUGabundo> anyone where can use grandr?? it crashs on me
<usr13_> Demian: apt-cache search psotresql
<Demian> yes
<sls> hey folks, is this the place to get some help with a 7.10 install issue?
<Demian> now install
<white_eagle> tell me a good program for playing nintendo 64 roms
<marcelo> view this site, www.rayen.uni.cc is very good =)
<white_eagle> kamefu crashesa
<white_eagle> crashes*
<white_eagle> all the time
<marcelo> nos is of linux, is turistic service
<freak124> what command do I use to install a package I downloaded?
<white_eagle> when I try to load a nintendo 64 rom
<Demian> hy is driver lexmarc 1270 from my scaner?
<usr13_> Demian: apt-cache search postgresql-8.2
<sls> udevd-event[6297]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit when trying to run the usual install. Also some 'no such file or directory' errors related to acpi-support ?
<quittt> hello
<quittt> do you know where quake3 icons are installed??
<Demian> vb careva in romana pe aici?
<BenderUnit22> !ro > Demian
<quittt> do you know where KDE and Gnome icons are?
<bod_> hey guys, if i have a folder on the desktop called "Human" and i want to tar.gz on the desktop and rename it to Human1.tar.gz    ,.,. how would i do this from the terminal?
<BenderUnit22> bod_: tar cvvf Human1.tar.gz ~/Desktop/Human?
<Demian> cum fac sa gasesc si eu driverul de lexmark 1270
<BenderUnit22> (bod_: forgot to gzip :))
<BenderUnit22> !ro > Demian
<usr13_> freak124: dpkg -i filename.deb
<Tobias92> hey ubuntu people, I think I screwed over my window manager. The icon is low floating somewhat near the title and there aren't any buttons like close or maximize. I can't find the menu to fix this, could you please point me in the right direction?
<bod_> BenderUnit22, i dont understand how that works,. are you assuming ive cd'd to desktop first?
<BenderUnit22> bod_: in a terminal, your Desktop is represented by ~/Desktop.
<usr13_> bod_: tar -cvf
<\`slushpuppy`\> hiya, how do I remove all traces of a program that I compiled myself?
<usr13_> bod_: tar -czf ~/Human ~/Desktop/Human.tgz
<usr13_> I think
<gabriel__> is there a way to control audacious from another pc ? i have my desktop and my laptop
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: did you install it, or just make?
<\`slushpuppy`\> make and install
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: read the readme. it should have a make uninstall or make remove or equivalent
<\`slushpuppy`\> alright thanks
<\`slushpuppy`\> pidgin :)
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: you can install pidgin from the repositories
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<\`slushpuppy`\> yeah, i thought i decided to be smart and downloaded the latest version from their site
<\`slushpuppy`\> hmm
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: I really do not recommend installing from source when there are perfectly good packages available.
<\`slushpuppy`\> the readme only mentions about installation
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: this is what happens...
<\`slushpuppy`\> indeed :\
<zer0> if someone said the last ubuntu sucked, is that right?
<DRebellion> zer0: no
<kijjaz> I'm on Ubuntu Hardy. Feisty & Gutsy are successful detecting and operating Intel wireless network adaptor on my ACER using restricted driver but not Hardy.
<kijjaz> What should I check or reconfigure?
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: take a look through the Makefile and see if it has a remove or uninstall option
<usr13_> bod_: tar -czf Desktop/Human.tgz Human/
<kijjaz> Oh I mean ACER Laptop.
<DRebellion> !hardy | kijjaz
<ubotu> kijjaz: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sashimi_> hi everybody
<usr13_> bod_: Got it backwards...
<kijjaz> DRebellion: thanks.
<usr13_> bod_: tar -czf ~/Desktop/Human.tgz ~/Human/
<bod_> usr13, ty,.,.;)
<\`slushpuppy`\> DRebellion , thanks.
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: did you find it?
<sashimi_> anyone here using ati proprietary drivers ? when installing the fglrx-kernel-source_8.452.1-1_i386.deb  package, it doesn't seem to actually build fglrx.ko (although it is supposed to with dkms...)
<\`slushpuppy`\> no, deleted a heck alot of files lol
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: heh, make sure you got all of them
<\`slushpuppy`\> Alright, thanks alot.
<\`slushpuppy`\> hmm
<\`slushpuppy`\> still listed on my application list
<DRebellion> \`slushpuppy`\: system -> preferences -> main menu  find out where it links to and delete the files.
<\`slushpuppy`\> Thanks
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> can anyone help me
<cwillu> any advice for a batch of remote gutsy upgrades?
<cwillu> or urls I should look at?
<HypnotiC> S.a
<HypnotiC> Türk varmý kanalda ?_
<cwillu> Kamus_H_Zwisch, just ask, don't ask to ask
<quittt> ei
<jpatrick> HypnotiC: english please
<HypnotiC> Hello Channel
<cwillu> !turk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pornflake> hello world
<ripdisk> hey, i was wondering, if I just did an apt-get install wine and stuff, and downloaded the WoW installer, could i just install and be good to go?
<ripdisk> i'm on ubuntu gutsy
<cwillu> HypnotiC, do you know what the two letter code for your language is?  (like en, es, etc)
<ripdisk> idk if that helps
<cwillu> ripdisk, pretty much
<imaginal> ripdisk: probably
<ripdisk> even with an ati card?
<cwillu> ripdisk, take a look at the winedb entry to wow, but other than that it works fine
<chefle> General Question: Will doing 'apt-get dist-upgrade' make a Dapper become Gutsy?
<ripdisk> because ati seems to break everything sometimes
<imaginal> ripdisk: give it a try
<cwillu> ripdisk, as long as you have acceleration working already, it should work
<ripdisk> i have the proper drivers, if that's what you mean
<ripdisk> i can run things that are opengl
<cwillu> chefle, you don't want to do it that way
<ripdisk> i can play uh, open arena
<quittt> hello??
<ripdisk> so it should work
<cwillu> chefle, ideally, wait a couple months, there will be a direct dapper -> hardy upgrade
<quittt> do you know where is quake3 ICONS????
<imaginal> ripdisk: there is only one way to find out
<ripdisk> for sure
<cwillu> chefle, update-manager can be told to upgrade to edgy, and then you can move to fiesty, and gutsy in turn
<ripdisk> i'll idle here so if it doesn't work i can complain :P
<quittt> not the icons, but the links that are installed!
<N0ob> Hi people
<cwillu> Kamus_H_Zwisch, ?
<chefle> cwillu, acutally, I do NOT want to upgrade, but i always get "some packages have been kept back" on "linux-image-686" when i do a normal 'apt-get upgrade'
<ripdisk> imaginal: actually it's already installing, it's been installing for awhile, but it's like 4gb so yeah
<HypnotiC> .
<ripdisk> just wanted to make sure it would work.
<cwillu> chefle, did you do something weird with the sources.list file?
<imaginal> ripdisk: understood. Wine and WOW play nice together
<ripdisk> that's cool.
<ripdisk> i like blizzard, i'm glad
<ripdisk> i signed a petition for a linux binary a long time ago, but that didn't turn out well
<ForsakenSoul> can someone help me i have a small but very very annoying bug
<misteralexander> I'm sorry for asking this in the wrong channel.  Does anyone know a Firefox IRC channel for help like this one???
<d_mitry> what is the command to mount an ntfs partition?
<ripdisk> i don't even play anymore, i'm just doing this because i'm bored, but if it works i'll play
<cwillu> ripdisk, they've done some fixes for wine users (rarely), so they're not completely oblivious to it; just not interested in the last .001% of their market
<ripdisk> yeah
<cwillu> misteralexander, #firefox?
<ForsakenSoul> from time to time when i login to ubuntu my system doesnt find the network until e restart boot my windows and that boot ubuntu againt
<ripdisk> I get it
<ripdisk> OH
<ripdisk> and i have another question
<ripdisk> can i install it anywhere on my hdd
<cwillu> misteralexander, I think they have their own irc server, not sure what that is though
<TheNewGuy> Will ubuntu be able to send me one of those free linux disks anywhere in the world for free?
<HypnotiC> I need install Dirextadmin Panel For ubuntu :(
<ripdisk> or does it have to be in my wine folder
<cwillu> misteralexander, probably something like irc.mozilla.org
<enzo> hi
<quittt> don't you know where are quake3 links for KDE and Gnome?
<ForsakenSoul> from time to time when i login to ubuntu my system doesnt find the network until e restart boot my windows and that boot ubuntu again
<ForsakenSoul> can someone help me
<quittt> where are the system menu?
<enzo> are there persons here who use ubuntu for many many years, and keep updated with last version ?
<cwillu> ripdisk, you can install it anywhere, I think z: is the root of the drive;  you might have to set the permissions on the target before you start the install though
<ripdisk> well, i had to install it on a different drive
<ripdisk> due to lack of space
<cwillu> enzo, the box I'm on now is upgraded from dapper, and I've got a machine that was upgraded from warty around
<usr13_> enzo: Yes, Ubuntu does distribution upgrades.
<enzo> and have you got problem while upgrading cwillu ?
<quittt> argh damnit
<imaginal> ripdisk: It is a good idea to install it in the wine folder, just for your own binary sanity sometimes
<ripdisk> but i cannnn't
<cwillu> quittt, the system menu isn't a folder like it is in windows iirc
<enzo> yes usr13, but are they very stable like debian ?
<TheNewGuy> f
<cwillu> enzo, well, define problems
<quittt> cwillu, I know that it is a file
<ripdisk> it's like 9 gigs all together
<ripdisk> i don't have that
<ripdisk> lol
<quittt> cwillu, but I don't know where it is, since it is not from Ubuntu
<chefle> cwillu, I posted you my sources.list, it doesn't contain any strange items, methinks
<enzo> i want to keep my system stable for many years and keep updated along time, simple :)
<imaginal> ripdisk: Understood. Should be fine, but if you're bored... try some repartitioning.
<ForsakenSoul> from time to time when i login to ubuntu my system doesnt find the network until e restart boot my windows and that boot ubuntu again
<chazco_> Anyone know how to make dpkg install dependencys?
<cwillu> chefle, sorry, missed it
<quittt> cwillu, somewhere else!
<enzo> no problem with my debian testing for more than 4 years
<ForsakenSoul> can someone please help me
<chefle> hehe, busy guy :)
<chazco_> dpkg -i <somepackage> wont install the deps of the package by the look of it
<cwillu> gah
<enzo> is ubuntu stable over time ?
<TheNewGuy> Can anybody invite me to politics, I need to discuss some very important communistic desires please
<cwillu> chefle, just pastebin it;  WAY easier for me to deal with :p
<rsk> enzo: what do you mean?
<cwillu> chefle, but ya, doesn't look odd
<ripdisk> imaginal: can't really do that, two HDD's, 2 different FSes
<cwillu> chefle, what packages does it say?  (it should say which packages are not upgraded)
<enzo> no package conflict, i want a stable system rsk
<imaginal> ripdisk: Dually noted. Just in the interest of wasting time... I like to repartition for fun
<chefle> linux-image-386 linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-686
<chefle> solid_liq, kernel stuff
<enzo> in fact, i've installed kubuntu, and first upgrade, boom package conflict, i've never seen that on debian testing for 4 years...
<cwillu> enzo, stay with the long term releases then
<cwillu> enzo, dapper is supported for servers for 3 more years, and another year on the desktop
<enzo> no cwillu cause i want fresh version of program
<ripdisk> imaginal: that's pretty leet, I have to say
<TheNewGuy> Hi I have Windows XP service pack 2, I'm very new to linux and downloading the ISO. I have couple of questions about linux. Once I install ubuntu will it automatically work from the boot and how do I manage that and drives, mouse keyboard and so on please help me I heard I have to make my own kernel, how do I do that and what is it for and help
<cwillu> enzo, what do you mean by 'stable system' then?
<enzo> working system, no package conflict when i upgrade
<imaginal> ripdisk: I remember what friends were...
<ForsakenSoul> TheNewGuy in most of the times the boot system works
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: The kernel will be installed for you.
<cwillu> TheNewGuy, assuming everything is detected properly (and most things tend to be), you won't have to worry about any of that
<ForsakenSoul> without any tweaking
<TheNewGuy> Any at all?
<cwillu> enzo, assuming your hardware is supported, it'll be stable
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: The bootloader will load MS Windows for you.
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<ForsakenSoul> no problem
<cwillu> enzo, just to the dist upgrades when they come up if you want bleeding edge stuff
<TheNewGuy> But how do I install ubuntu and run that instead of windows?
<ForsakenSoul> TheNewGuy you`ll only have to install your graphic card
<ForsakenSoul> and it has an easy to use menu
<ripdisk> imaginal, what do you mean?
<TheNewGuy> And can I run ubuntu while I'm running xp without double booting?and whats double booting,
<cwillu> (dist-upgrade == moving to hardy when it goes final, as opposed to the normal updates which you should always do)
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: Mouse and Keyboard should allwork ok when your done.
<chefle> cwillu, linux-image-386 linux-image-686 linux-restricted-modules-386 linux-restricted-modules-686, so it's all the kernel stuff
<ForsakenSoul> TheNewGuy no i can`t
<enzo> i understand cwillu
<cwillu> chefle, what does uname -a say?
<ForsakenSoul> they are two different systems you either are in one or the other
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: There will be option to boot to MS Windows or Ubuntu each time you boot
<TheNewGuy> ÙË åðôòëû
<TheNewGuy> Ok thanks
<ForsakenSoul> TheNewGuy  but don`t worry ubuntu has every program you need to quit windows for good
<cwillu> TheNewGuy, you can do stuff with vm, but it's fairly advanced stuff;  wine will let you directly install _some_ windows programs;  dual boot means you reboot, and select whether you want to run xp or linux for that boot
<TheNewGuy> oh so I dont have to set up my boot thingie I just put UBUNTU cd in once I reload and make it start from cd and just click-click-type-type to install ubuntu and then It's all good?
<quittt> of course
<ForsakenSoul> you either get a better or an equally better program for almost everything
<quittt> but you need to understand commands and learn to use them
<chefle> cwillu, I knew, you'd ask :)   Linux s02 2.6.15-28-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 10 09:56:30 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<cwillu> chefle, is that a standard kernel? or did you compile your own?
<quittt> you become a complete user, not a live thing beyond the compuer
<HypnotiC> I need install gcc for ubuntu help pls :(
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: Do you have just one Hard Drive in your computer?
<jimcooncat> TheNewGuy: yes, it's all good
<chefle> cwillu, is it because i have 386 AND 686 kernel installed? Yes, it's all ubuntu, no self-compiled
<TheNewGuy> ok thanks
<cwillu> HypnotiC, open a terminal, and run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TheNewGuy> So ubuntu comes with perl and nmap?
<ForsakenSoul> TheNewGuy don`t worry it`s not that hard ... there are a couple of commands you`ll learn quickly and if there are any problems there is a great community to help you
<ompaul> TheNewGuy, there are about 20000 packages for ubuntu, so I could just say yes
<cwillu> chefle, I'd just look at the packages in synaptic, and see what it tells you if you mark those packages for upgrade there
<ForsakenSoul> either in here or in the ubuntuforums
<chefle> cwillu, no X here, only ssh :)
<cwillu> chefle, aptitude then?
<ForsakenSoul> so i would like to ask .... from time to time when i login to ubuntu my system doesnt find the network until e restart boot my windows and that boot ubuntu again ... can someone help me
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: I suggest installing a second HD and installing to that second HD.  But, the partition manager will slice up the single HD if you want; It's just that I prefer using a second HD, (if I have one I use it).
<HypnotiC> Thanks Thanks :)
<chefle> cwillu, will try
<TheNewGuy> Once I load it all up how do I start the internet, I got special adsl dial up connection and modem installed on my windows, will it automatically work and how do I dial up to the internet and how do I start the internet how do I choose mozilla or firefox, my windows says "Mozilla FireFox running"
<cwillu> chefle, you could run synaptic over ssh if you didn't mind installing it and all its dependencies
<Lokii-> thenewguy
<Lokii-> it just works
<chefle> cwillu, remeber from old days that it's not easy to use
<Lokii-> no need to screw around with anything to get connectivity
<TheNewGuy> I got a laptop so I doubt I can install a second Hard Drive
<ompaul> !apt | TheNewGuy
<ubotu> TheNewGuy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cwillu> Lokii-, careful
<ompaul> !install | TheNewGuy
<ubotu> TheNewGuy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cwillu> Lokii-, if he's got a pppoe connection and an internal adsl modem, things might actually get a bit complicated
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: nmap is not in standard install, you will need to install it afterwards.
<Lokii-> ah yeah i guess didn't think many isps still use pppoe anymore
<ForsakenSoul> o i would like to ask .... from time to time when i login to ubuntu my system doesnt find the network until e restart boot my windows and that boot ubuntu again ... can someone help me
<ForsakenSoul> come on people anyone
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: Yes, with a laptop, you are confined to one drive.
<nemilar> ForsakenSoul: when you ask strange questions like that, people will just tend to ignore you
<ForsakenSoul> just tell me is there a way to fix it or not
<Lokii-> thenewguy, to install things like that open your terminal and just type sudo apt-get install nmap
<cwillu> ForsakenSoul, I'll spare you the volunteer spiel
<Lokii-> enter your pass
<jimcooncat> TheNewGuy: when you first start the LiveCD, you'll have a running Ubuntu right then before installing. If you can't connect to the internet, reboot, take the cd out, back to windows, find out what your connection type is, and get back here for more help before installing
<nemilar> ForsakenSoul: better luck on www.ubuntuforums.org
<Lokii-> and way it goes
<HypnotiC> I neeed Gaim program for ubuntu
<ForsakenSoul> well thats still something :D
<nemilar> HypnotiC: it's called Pidgin now
<Lokii-> hypnotic gaim is now called pidgin and its installed by default
<chefle> cwillu, I have forgotten why I installed the 386 kernel in the first place, maybe for compiling something...
<nemilar> GASP
<HypnotiC> hmm I See GaiM
<HypnotiC> Thanks
<TheNewGuy> Jimcooncat, is it dangerous to go farther than live cd, because I'm scared it says it might format my hard drive by acsident and it says to take precautions to save all my files somewhere else, but I got these important pictures of photoshoped G.W. Bush on my computer which I really need so what do I do should I take time to save them on the net or just take the risk?
<DRebellion> TheNewGuy: back them up
<TheNewGuy> How?
<Lokii-> burn a cd
<TheNewGuy> I cant
<nemilar> if you really need it, you should already have a backup ;)
<TheNewGuy> It's over 10 giggs
<cwillu> TheNewGuy, then don't install anything
<SinnerG> 10 gigs of photoshopped G.W.Bush?
<Lokii-> burn a buncha cd's LoL
<TheNewGuy> So it's dangerous?
<DRebellion> TheNewGuy: no
<imaginal> Sound... exciting... *o*
<TheNewGuy> So it's dangerous to install Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> TheNewGuy: but we recommend you backup anyway
<Lokii-> thenewguy you will need to format to go past the live
<TheNewGuy> Whats the % of getting my hard drive killed
<sean__> no , but better safe than sorry
<lesshaste_> how do I list the files in an installed package?
<cwillu> TheNewGuy, of course it's dangerous.  if the power in your neighbourhood goes out while it's resizing the partion, any number of bad things can happen
<ompaul> TheNewGuy, same risk as crossing the road wrong
<TheNewGuy> oh.
<Lokii-> thenewguy your harddrive will not get killed
<jpatrick> !ot | SinnerG, TheNewGuy
<nemilar> TheNewGuy: or the installer could crash
<ompaul> TheNewGuy, you are the risk
<ubotu> SinnerG, TheNewGuy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: Backup what you don't want to loose.  But I've done it many times with no problems.  First, you should do scandisk and defrag on your XP system so that  you are sure that data is not scattered too far.
<nemilar> nah yo
<nemilar> there's a chance that the installer will just DIE while in the middle of the partitioning
<nemilar> and then your whole LIFE WILL BE RUINED
<TheNewGuy> NOOOOO
<ompaul> !ot
<AlexQ> xD.
<TheNewGuy> But it took me weeks to photoshop all those pictures..
<nemilar> dude
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: Backup criticle files to thumb drive.  (I have a 2G thumb drive I use for just that purpose).
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemilar> you realize your hard drive could just die on you any second now, right?
<TheNewGuy> Is there a really safe website to upload my pictures forever?
<imaginal> TheNewGuy: so..... backup? Find a way.
<HypnotiC> According to you Which one, best, version For Linux ?
<nemilar> or you could have a power spike, a fire, a flood....
<jimcooncat> TheNewGuy: Running the LiveCD is quite safe, though. Wait until you get a backup before installing, imho
<Lokii-> tbh TheNewGuy if your hesitant don't do it but if you really want to make the change it won't be much of a decision
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: What size is the HD?
<TheNewGuy> about 50 gigs
<TheNewGuy> I have 10 free
<nemilar> I don't understand how people can not have backups, when storage space costs twenty cents a gigabyte
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: picasa web
<ompaul> TheNewGuy, you choose you are offtopic so go back up your data and then come back, only people who don't care don't backup
<usr13_> TheNewGuy: But  you can just get webspace from someplace and ftp 'em all over to it.
<nemilar> TheNewGuy: I'll take 'em for ya if you want
<nemilar> :D
<Lokii-> i think i still got backups of the same data from 5+ years ago LoL anyways nite all
<nemilar> peace Lokii-
<TheNewGuy> NO! unless I find a way to encrypt them ... Because those are almost like top secret photoshoped pictures of bush..
<TheNewGuy> They could ruin his days forever!
<nemilar> uhh
<imaginal> I smell a troll
<ubuntu> vogliodebian
<nemilar> maybe you should just go ahead and format your drive....
<TheNewGuy> But I got games on it
<redmonkey__> how does a troll smell?
<usr13_> I think TheNewGuy is a troll
<TheNewGuy> Like civilization 1 and colonization, age of empires 2
<Lokii-> this is a downhill battle LoL
<TheNewGuy> I dont want to lose them!
<usr13_> redmonkey__: yea.... haha
<nemilar> ok, thenewguy.
<nemilar> back it up, don't back it up, it's your choice
<imaginal> redmonkey__: a little like priceless bush photoshops?
<nemilar> install ubuntu, don't install ubuntu, also your choice.
<AlexQ> Hi all. Can I ask about Compiz + fusion? The card in my notebook is  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950.
<suweid> Maybe not a strictly ubuntuesque question, but suppose I installed Apache and it worked fine, untill I sudormrf:ed some configuation files away. I don't need nothing fancy schmansy configuration, i just want the default files to magically reappear. I've tried reinstalling apache, but that doesn't help. What to do?
<usr13_> imaginal: keep your shirt on, it's a troll
<ompaul> nemilar, user_ so ehh lets help people who want help
<nemilar> AlexQ: yeah go ahead and ask...compiz should work out well with that card
<ompaul> usr13_, even
<bmjackal> hi, I'l state it clear at the beginning, I'm a noob who needs a little help with xawtv, is there anyone wiling to help, please?
<nemilar> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lokii-> AlexQ #compiz-fusion
<BlackRece> hiya ppl
<jimcooncat> suweid: I think "sudo aptitude purge apache2" will wipe them out
<imaginal> usr13_: shirt intact. Thanks for the grounding...
<nemilar> all the help-ee's are scared to ask now :(
<AlexQ> Lokii-: I will ask then :D.
<AlexQ> Bye.
<nemilar> lol, I always chuckle when I see a dial-up user
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  ATH0 :)
<Parsec300> bod_, so how do you find out what is the correct Sync ranges of your display (Acer laptop
<bmjackal> OK, so... I've successfully connected my Pinnacle USB TV Tuner, it shows its signal in Xawtv, the sound is fine, but when I try to record AVI file, it reports some kind of error (no way to get ************ (the type and resolution of the video) )
<BlackRece> how do i set up lappy running 7.04 updated to 7.10 as a firewall/gateway usng iptables
<imaginal> Parsec300: google
<Lokii-> broadband is so cheap these days voip local and long distance w/ a second line and 5mbit internet can all be gotten for as little as 30/mo
<nemilar> Dr_willis: it's been years since I've even heard that
<suweid> jimcooncat, tried, same problem. :(
<suweid> on (re) installation it says apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<nemilar> BlackRece: you might want to use a distro more tailored to acting as a firewall/router
<hatter> whereabouts do i change my theme in gnome ?
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  there used tobe an irc exploit/thing that could cause modem users to hang up By themjust SEEING that text. :) heh - some buggy modems back then
<Parsec300> imaginal, I was looking up the nick of someone I chatted with earlier, but accidentally entered the text
<nemilar> Dr_willis: I remember, you send a +++ATH0 packet
<AAAle> Hello :)
<BlackRece> nemilar: is there a uuntu that does it WITH a gui?
<innertruth> Lokii-: i pay $56 for 512 kbit
<josiahw> could someone help me with a very easy gimp question?
<Dr_willis> BlackRece,  there are firewall guis for ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> !firewall | BlackRece
<ubotu> BlackRece: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chefle> cwillu, aptitude finally updated the packages, rebooting now :)
<nemilar> josiahw: you can try asking, but I know very little about the gimp
<DRebellion> How can I stop Rhythmbox starting up every time I plug in my iPod?
<ompaul> josiahw, your idea of easy may be hard or very simple people won't know until you ask. then and only then will the know if they can answer it and attempts may or may not be made based on viewing the question -   so just ask the channel not one individual and see what happens
<nemilar> DRebellion: prefs - removable drives & media
<BlackRece> but i've done that, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54228/
<josiahw> I didnt know if I should ask in the channel but here goes... I closed the right panel that has the layers in it and dont know how to get it back :)
<jimcooncat> suweid: I'm just guessing, but I'd try removing the /etc/apache2 directory, purging, then reinstalling
<nemilar> josiahw: in the file menu, dialogs, layers
<nemilar> that one I know ;)
<jimcooncat> suweid: If you don't need apache, there are other web servers. I like thttpd
<DRebellion> nemilar: thanks, heh, i just disabled pretty much everthing. _I_ decide what I want to do when I plug something in :P
<nemilar> DRebellion: yeah, I did the same a while ago, took me a little while to find it, too.... in Hardy it's in the Nautilus preferences
<bmjackal> My xawtv doesn't record into AVI format - the shell says "no way to get: 384x288 15 bit TrueColor (LE)", anyone knows how to fix this? :(
<suweid> hm, sounds reasonable. But i want to know the general method of fixing a problem after sudormrf-ing something out of existance.. :D
<nemilar> suweid: what's the prob?
<josiahw> nemilar: thank you
<nemilar> you rm -fr'd something important, huh
<suweid> Maybe not a strictly ubuntuesque question, but suppose I installed Apache and it worked fine, untill I sudormrf:ed some configuation files away. I don't need nothing fancy schmansy configuration, i just want the default files to magically reappear. I've tried reinstalling apache, but that doesn't help. What to do?
<suweid> (repost)
<nemilar> josiahw: yeah glad I could help
<nemilar> suweid: dpkg --re-configure I suppose
<erUSUL> suweid: i will remove --purge the apache conf files and installing them again
<hatter> 'theme' is missing from my system->preferences menu bar, how do i get it back ?
<BlackRece> i've setup iptables (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54228/) but anything i plug into the gateway can connect to the internet
<nemilar> yeah man you gotta be more careful with rm -fr
<nemilar> and sudo
<nemilar> you gotta type the "sudo" for a reason
<DRebellion> Do I need 'tracker' to index my files? The only way I every search is with 'locate'...
<nemilar> BlackRece: did you try a gui for iptables?
<nemilar> DRebellion: for beagle or trackerd, yeah
<suweid> I've tried everything, and I still get /etc/apache2/apache2.conf doesn't exist message
<nemilar> locate runs its own indexer, DRebellion
<DRebellion> nemilar: ok, away it goes :P
<ricanelite757> anyone here know what is a good app I could use so I view videos, audio, pictures from either my Xbox 360 or PS3?
<nemilar> DRebellion: haha, did that one, too
<imaginal> hatter: right click the bar, then edit menus
<Industrial> How do I disable the pcspeaker?
<Industrial> I want it gone forever not just from one or 2 apps by config
<Industrial> shitty beep :P
<DRebellion> !language | Industrial
<ubotu> Industrial: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> Industrial,  wirecutters.
<nemilar> lol the system beep?
<nemilar> lol yeah
<Industrial> Dr_willis: its a laptop
<Dr_willis> Industrial,  xset b 0 0 0   - should kill those apps that use tye ssytem beep.
<suweid> Industrial, there's a compiz option to do that. I have it flash the erroring window instead. Much nicer.
<Dr_willis> Industrial,  glue. :)
<Industrial> DRebellion: oh sorry didnt know this was a family irc channel ...
<BlackRece> nemilar: no
<hatter> imaginal, thanks, but then i need to know the program name of themes dont i ?
<chefle> cwillu, thanks for your help
<nemilar> BlackRece: give a GUI a try... IPtables is pretty complex to do via the command line
<Tyczek> hi i'm trying to compile mpd, and i'm at compiling libvorbis... but error after make install http://wklej.org/id/9e803f5a98
<Industrial> but there is no way to blacklist the module?
<BlackRece> nemilar: did u see my paste (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54228/)
<nemilar> Tyczek: mpd is in repos
<imaginal> hatter: errr... appearance?
<Industrial> thats what i'd do in eg archlinux. blacklist it so it doesnt load
<bardyr> Industrial, /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<Tyczek> nemilar, but, it doesn't have m4a support
<bmjackal> Does anyone know what's going on? Xawtv doesn't record AVI files - when I try to, it says "no way to get this-and-that" in the shell. Anyone knows the solution please?
<Dr_willis> Industrial,  theres a blacklist file on ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> !blacklist | Industrial
<ubotu> Industrial: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<suweid> apart from it taking all day, is there any benefit of compiling Gnome or KDE yourself?
<Dr_willis> suweid,  doubtfull.
<jimcooncat> suweid: not unless you have reason to monkey with it
<usr13_> BlackRece: What is your problem?
<suweid> And by monkey you mean greasemonkey?
<sashimi> hi tehre
<nemilar> Tyczek: you raise a good point
<sashimi> there
<jimcooncat> suweid: no, you can monkey with greasemonkey anytime you want
<sashimi> anyone here using ATI hardware ?
<suweid> Okay, this is personal now.
<Tyczek> nemilar, you mean ? :)
<nemilar> Tyczek: that it doesn't have m4a support, is a good reason to compile it
<Tyczek> nemilar, yeah
<BlackRece> usr13_: I want to setup 7.10 as firewall, web host, heres what i've done so far (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54228/) any other pc can't see internet or network
<nemilar> Tyczek: unfortunately that isn't something that can really be supported here
<nemilar> BlackRece: setup the GUI
<Tyczek> nemilar, yeah I know, but I think I'll do it (with a luck) ^^
<suweid> by why do people do it then? To waste cpu cycles and perfectly good electricity? Aren't there superscripts that disable half the stuff I won't need? Well, thre should be!
<BlackRece> nemilar: which one?
<usr13_> BlackRece: So this Ubuntu machine is the GW?  You have your LAN going throu it?
<nemilar> Tyczek: yeah I'm sure you can get it to work
<nemilar> BlackRece: Firestarter perhaps
<usr13_> BlackRece: You need a firewall script.
<BlackRece> usr13: that's the plan
<jimcooncat> sashimi: seriously, unless there are features you want or don't want in a package, there's no advantage to compiling yourself. Unless you want to play with optimization settings, but then you'd have to be better than the ubuntu devs. That's pretty tough to do.
<usr13_> BlackRece: You can use firestarter, yes, or you can build a script or download one.
<BlackRece> usr13: i'm a coder, would rather make it my self
<usr13_> BlackRece: Right now, you're not blocking anything.
<BlackRece> usr13: is that from my paste?/
<usr13_> BlackRece: Well look at some first
<jimcooncat> sashimi: if you want a speed boost for a bit of extra work, you'd do well to look into prelinking
<jimcooncat> oops sorry sashimi, I meant those comments for suweid
<usr13_> BlackRece: http://www.malibyte.net/iptables/scripts/firewall.iptables-generic
<usr13_> There's one  ^^
<suweid> jimcooncat, but ubuntu devs make a general package; and I also I'm brilliant. :)
<jimcooncat> suweid: cool. I cut my teeth with gentoo, compiling can be quite fun learning experience
<suweid> I don't see what's fun in waiting for something to compile for 100 hours, but I could do without a lot of stuff in gnome, lemme tell you... :D
<rich__> is there a way of checking the most recently installed updates?
<rich__> and is there a way of rolling back like in windows~?
<usr13_> BlackRece: If you are interesting in really high security, you will want to dedicate a PC to be a firewall only.
<DiploCat> has anyone experienced Xorg (on 7.10) chewing up excessive processing power, slowing down the system after long periods of idleness? Perhaps it's compiz...
<Ax-Ax> :(:(:
<jimcooncat> suweid: if you have multiple boxes you can run distcc :-)
<Ax-Ax> if easytag says that i'm not permitted to change names on my music, is it because of some permissions stuff?
<Ax-Ax> i was able to move the files as normal user
<Dr_willis> Ax-Ax,  most likely.  See who owns the files. and wht permissions they are.
<SinnerG> wish me good luck for later lol - switching to (k)ubuntu in an hour or so (coming from winxp)
<pctrasher> hello
<imaginal> SinnerG: good luck!
<pctrasher> can explain me someone how i activate an SW-proxy like AnalogX proxy?
<Surininspire-com> Hello , what is the ubuntu default shell ?
<pctrasher> becose i cant send files without
<sean__> surininspire-com- BASH
<Dr_willis> dash is the 'system' shell. :) bash is the users normal shell.
<pras> hi....i am trying to use my Biometrika fx2000 device on debian but it is not working ..please help me
<Surininspire-com> sean__ , is BASH the best ?
<sean__> Dr_Willis I defer to your superior knowledge
<jimcooncat> I'm confused with bash and dash too
<Dr_willis> Surininspire-com,  Bash is so common - its the one you want to learn to use.
<sean__> Surinspire I think ita matter of
<rich__> is there a way of checking the most recently installed updates?
<rich__> and is there a way of rolling back like in windows~?
<sean__> learning the same one everyone else uses
<Dr_willis> jimcooncat,  dash is a 'sh' replacement thats a little faster in ways. Theres Issues with some scripts that call 'sh' when they are really wanting to use bash.
<usr13_> BlackRece: http://www.malibyte.net/iptables/scripts/fwscripts.html
<DRebellion> rich__: /var/log/dpkg.log
<imaginal> Dr_willis: so why does the system use dash?
<Dr_willis> jimcooncat,  when they first did the change - it was a bit of a issue. but not seen much problems these days. Some  people still cant  understand why  their scripts break with dash :) its because they are using  Bash features in sh. which is wrong.
<Dr_willis> imaginal,  its faster/smaller
<Surininspire-com> what is the best text editor ( in shell ) ?
<nemilar> Yo, it's the strangest thing
<Wi1d> Surininspire-com: VIM
<DRebellion> !best | Surininspire-com
<nemilar> I have two ubuntu 7.10 installations, one of them sh points to dash, another it points to bash
<ubotu> Surininspire-com: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<redmonkey> what do you prefer.. black on white or white on black? :)
<sean__> lol
<jimcooncat> Dr_willis: thanks. I'll makes sure my #! lines point to bash from now on instead of sh
<Dr_willis> redmonkey,  iperfer green on black. :)
<nemilar> Surininspire-com: text editors are the source of flame wars in linux
<redmonkey> good choice too :)
<Dr_willis> Surininspire-com,  which text editor i use.. depends on what sort of editing i am doing. :)
<nemilar> Surininspire-com: there's lots of options.  For simplicity, pico and nano; the main two are vim and emacs;  then there's always my favorite, joe
<Dr_willis> I like the 'fte' text editor.
<Dr_willis> dont forget mcedit also
<Surininspire-com> sorry , I'm new so I would like to know the most prefer.
<pras> how to use Biometrika device in ubuntu??
<nemilar> the first editor I used was joe, so that's what I know the best and like the most
<sean__> sun i use gedit
<Dr_willis> Surininspire-com,  stick with a simpler one.. then learn vi when you can.
<nemilar> Surininspire-com: I believe the most popular would probably be vim
<DRebellion> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sean__> or pico
<chazco> Hi
<imaginal> I prefer vim. It is familiar
<redmonkey> nano is my favorite
<nemilar> It's best to know vim, even if you prefer something else though.  Vi can be found on almost all unix installs
<Surininspire-com> I've try vi, it seem strange editor.
<Dr_willis> Surininspire-com,  just rember in nano when the  help says use  '^w' or similer.. that ^ means use the CONTROL key. ^w = Ctrl-w
 * sean__ dons asbestos junderwaer for the vi vs everything flame war :)
<Dr_willis> Surininspire-com,  run vimtutor it is an interactive tutorial
<nemilar> JOE is clearly the best text editor.
<DRebellion> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jimcooncat> Surininspire-com: if you run nano, you will probably want to run it like "nano -wB yourfile". That way you cut out line wrapping, and you get a backup file
<nemilar> lol
<sean__> lol
<debasys> Surininspire-com: check MP
<debasys> Surininspire-com: i mean PM
<Surininspire-com> ok , Thank for all opinion
<imaginal> See what you started?
<pras> jimcooncat:how to make use of device Biometrika fx2000 fingerprint scanner in ubuntu?
<newermind> is it "kde-base" for kde4 that I must apt-get in order to use kde4?
<jimcooncat> pras: not my area of expertise, I'm afraid
<Dr_willis> KDE 4.0 is OUT! Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<pras> <Dr_willis>::how to make use of device Biometrika fx2000 fingerprint scanner in ubuntu?
<terje_> quit
<jimcooncat> pras: I would guess that you'd want to look through their docs on how to incorporate it with PAM.
<rich__> thanks Drebllion
<pctrasher> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | pctrasher
<ubotu> pctrasher: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pras> <jimcooncat> i am getting error for initializing device by command #FxReset -p 0 as..FXOEM Open Channel: error 116 so i am stuck that position
<Dr_willis> pras,  no idea. I look at those fingerprint scanners and think.. what a rip-off gimmic. :) check the ubuntu forums/google I guess.
<pctrasher> some one can explain how i activate aptproxy and how i have to config the xchat for use conex thru the proxy?
<jimcooncat> pras: sorry, means nothing to me. It makes me wonder if it's linux compatible.
<Liquid> hi I downloaded a desktop ubuntu called "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64" but now I am not sure if it works also on intel :(
<pras> jimcooncat: it is compatible with linux as per there site officially supported by red hat fedora and suse only..
<DiploCat> this walkthrough helped me setup my fingerprint reader: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader
<jimcooncat> pctrasher: I don't think aptproxy is what you're looking for to tunnel xchat traffic. aptproxy is more like making your own package repository
<jrib> Liquid: why do you want 64bit?
<Liquid> because I have more than 4gb ram
<jrib> Liquid: it will work on intel
<Liquid> okay thx
<nemilar> Liquid: it will work on intel 64-bit procs
<jimcooncat> pras, did they provide you with a .deb file to install?
<Liquid> okay thx
<Liquid> How can I burn it now on a cd?
<nemilar> lol, I love that 64-bit software is so junky that the only reason to want it isn't for the additional 32 bits of processing power, it's so you can handle more RAM
<jrib> !burn > liquid (read the private message from ubotu)
<Liquid> okay lol
<Liquid> thx
<imaginal> Does anyone in here code for a living? Did you go to school?
<jrib> !offtopic | imaginal
<ubotu> imaginal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pras> jimcooncat:no no..they have given me sorce code of driver and FxReset utility..they have given other packages like gui for it but it is in RPM as well compiled driver for red hat,suse,fedora
<pctrasher> jimcooncat,  and what should i take for tunneling thru an proxy
<pctrasher> ?
<jimcooncat> pctrasher: I use ssh, but you'd need an ssh server somewhere on the outside. other than that I wouldn't know
<mrmonday> how can you configure ubuntu to automatically run programs at start up via  a command line?
<Liquid> what is x64?
<Liquid> 64bit os?
<jimcooncat> pras: maybe you could try installing their rpm with alien
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master compared with 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  depends on what programs you are wanting to start up
<pctrasher> jimcooncat,  the trouble i have is that i cant send files to adsl users
<Liquid> http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5   <--- if i have vista 64bit.. whoch file should i donwload?
<Liquid> x64?
<pctrasher> on windows i use mirc and analogxproxy for send files
<jimcooncat> pctrasher: why not post them to the web and send them a link?
<pras> <jimcooncat>: but first it has to work with command line because gui also using internally that command
<Liquid> http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5   <--- if i have vista 64bit.. whoch file should i donwload?
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, what would be used for the different things that need to automatically run?
<pctrasher> becose im op on a channel and i need to send from there
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  services are ran one way, systme things in rc.local, gnome has a session manager feature.
<nemilar> Liquid: x64
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, it's for a server version of ubuntu, and afaik it isn't a service
<Ax-Ax> how do i check permissions on files?
<pctrasher> ok, i could use mirc with wine. But i think that it would be possible to make it work also whit xchat
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: ls -l
<Ax-Ax> ok :)
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  then what is it?
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  most likely you want to run it from rc.local then
<Ax-Ax> okay
<Ax-Ax> hao do i change permissions on files?
<nemilar> chmod
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, how would I set that up? (if you tell me what file to edit I can use the googles :)
<nemilar> chmod [permission settings] file
<nemilar> !chmod
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  the file is /etc/rc.local
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, thanks
<jay-oh-en> is there a way to add more translucency throughout my desktop
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, what would I do about services?
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: it takes a little getting used to chmod... there are two ways to manipulate the permissions.  one is by [type]+/-[permissions] (for example g+rw is group, add read and write), the other is hex... '1' is execute, '2' is write, and '4' is read; you add them to create total permissions, and it's in the form of [owner][group][other]
<jay-oh-en> is gnome-look.org down?
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  you make a service script for them like the other sysv service scripts in /etc/
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: so for example 755 is "owner can read, write, execute; group and other can read and execute"
<mrmonday> Dr_willis, is that just 'put a shell file in /etc/init.d'?
<Dr_willis> mrmonday,  they are more then just a simple shell script
<nemilar> jay-oh-en: seems like it
<Ax-Ax> nemilar, i want to change owner from root to my user axel
<vonSmallhausen> I was told that this was the place to go if you need help with ubuntu?
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: oh, then that's not changing permissions (chmod), that changing owner, or chown
<vinicius> im trying to compile alsa and im getting this error right here: http://paste.debian.net/48260 anyone knows what's going on?
<Ax-Ax> oh
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: chown [new owner] [file]
<nemilar> chown axel filename
<jay-oh-en> can somebody help me add more translucency throughout my desktop
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: for groups, it's seperated by a :   so it's chown user:group filename
<Dr_willis> jay-oh-en,  clarify that question a bit. You Might want to check out the compiz features
<Ax-Ax> nemilar: :):)
<vonSmallhausen> Can someone help me get internet on my ubuntu laptop? -.-
<Rufus__> is there a program where I can convert OGG files to something like mpeg?
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: glad to help
<sev_> Guys how to you view Windows .hlp files?
<rich__> How can I pipe an 'ls' output into a 'mv' command?
<jrib> rich__: what exactly do you want to do?
<nemilar> sev_: try the CHM viewer
<Wi1d> rich__: ` `
<rich__> i want to match some files in a directory and then move them to another location
<nemilar> Wi1d: that's not a pipe ;)
<sev_> nemilar: you think it will view both .chm and .hlp?
<Wi1d> Yeah but that would work
<rich__> ll *match* | mv somewhere else
<bolt> on a machine with no cd-rom and no network boot, is it possible to boot from a floppy, mount the iso from an nfs or samba share and continue booting from that?
<nemilar> sev_: no ;) but if you get lucky the .hlp file is really a chm
<jay-oh-en> Dr_willis, not compiz unless your willing to help me get it setup otherwise no but like in windows and applications|
<Rufus__> anyone?
<sev_> nemilar: the point is the file I need is .hlp *cryes*
<jrib> rich__: why would 'mv *match* somewhere_else' not work?
<Dr_willis> jay-oh-en,  compiz is included in ubuntu,  and it can set arbitary transparency on seperate windows.
<jan__> how to instal kde to ubuntu?
<jay-oh-en> Dr_willis, that sounds nice
<nemilar> rich__: ls *whatever* | xargs mv -t /path/to/target
<jrib> !kde > jan__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Dr_willis> !compiz | jay-oh-en
<vonSmallhausen> How can I get internet when ubuntu refuses to notice that it's plugged in to a cabel network with a perfect internetconnection (the one I'm on now) adn still don't want to be abel to even notice the router?
<sev_> jan__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> jay-oh-en,  install the ccsm tool for maxamized compiz setting-tweaking
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | jay-oh-en
<rich__> -t , thanks!!!
<jay-oh-en> !ping
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: is it detecting your network card correctly ?
<Ax-Ax> nemilar: how can i change permissions to read and write for my user? i didn't get that
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: chmod o+rw filename
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: that was wrong
<Ax-Ax> :):)
<Ax-Ax> :(:(
<Rufus__> is there a program where I can convert OGG files to something like mpeg?
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: haha
<Ax-Ax> :S:S
<sev_> lol
<jrib> rich__: seems like a useless use of ls
<mrmonday> Rufus__, soundconvertor should do it if you have the right codecs installed
<Ax-Ax> what's correct then?
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: sorry, I _always_ make that mistake
<Rufus__> thanks
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: it's u, not o
<sedra> Rufus, sudo apt-get install sound converter
<nemilar> Ax-Ax: chmod u+rw filename
<zoki> hi, where can i read about planing the partitions for new installation of ubuntu ?
<nemilar> 'u' for 'users that owns the file'
<mrmonday> !info soundconverter | Rufus__
<ubotu> rufus__: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): Convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (gutsy), package size 65 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Ax-Ax> yay
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar I belive it does. It tells me that I can choose dhcp, static and local zeroconf, other then that, I can not tell.
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: you're using dhcp I'm guessing?
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar ofc
<sedra> Rufus ,audio or video?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: it broadcasts but doesn't get a response?
<Rufus__> mrmonday, is that in the repositories?
<mrmonday> Rufus__, it's in the universe repositories
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar What do you mean by broadcast?
<Rufus__> and how is it spelled?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: if it's using DHCP, it will broadcast a request out to the network for an IP address
<Dr_willis> <ubotu> rufus__: soundconverter (source: soundconverter):
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: then the router should say "okay, here's your assigned IP address"
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar How do I check that it does?
<noppe> what are the alternatives to kaffeine in regards to dvb-s and setting timers and recording tv?
<Rufus__> thanks
<fsckr> what version of ubuntu is after 7.10?
<kritzstapf> why does is take more than month to fix the flashplugin-nonfree package in the gutsy tree?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: what happens if you sudo /sbin/ifup eth0 ?
<sedra> 8.04
<Dr_willis> noppe,  MythTV is handy for tv recording/scheduling/other features
<jrib> kritzstapf: waiting on fixes to konq last I read
 * Dr_willis seconds what jrib  says
<sedra> anyone knwo how to add xine engine to totem?
<kritzstapf> jrib: konq?
<nemilar> kritzstapf: because it's non-free
<fsckr> sedra, wherei is the link for that for some reason I can't find it.  I just want to read up on it.
<jrib> kritzstapf: konqueror
<nemilar> kritzstapf: ubuntu developers can't edit the source of the plugin, so it's harder to fix
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar /sbin/ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<Dr_willis> there are unoffical fixed debs out..  but they break flash in konqueror.
<fsckr> sedra, nm i got it :_
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: /sbin/ifdown eth0 first then, then ifup
<noppe> Dr_willis: okay thanks. do you happen to know if it uses a lot of resources?
<kritzstapf> nemilar: there is a package downloadable from launchpad for some time, cant be too hard to put this in the tree
<nemilar> kritzstapf: that's unofficial
<nemilar> things don't get added into the official repos unless they're known to be stable
<nemilar> like someone said, it breaks it in konq
<kritzstapf> i thought it was just the checksum needed to be changed
<jay-oh-en> Dr_willis, but compiz seems way too much for me, i just want windows to be transparent and no window borders
<Dr_willis> noppe,   tv shows take up a lot of hd space..  #mythbuntu for  help on  it.  - it also depends on how you defind 'a lot' :)
<kritzstapf> but when its not working with konqueror, i understand...
<Ranpha1> Does somebody knwo the linux-wacom dev package? if so is there on for 64bit systems?
<noppe> Dr_willis: more than kaffeine ;)
<Rufus__> soundconverter doesnt do it
<nemilar> things are tested extensively on a wide variety of platforms before they're considered to be stable
<Dr_willis> jay-oh-en,  compiz is proberly your ownly option for doing that for any/all windows.  Unless you want to clarify what you are trying to do more specifically.
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar lots of text and the 2 last lines says "No DHCPOFFERS recived." "No working leases in presitent database - sleeping."
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: sounds like a problem outside of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> noppe,  mythtv is a whole PVR system. its a rather complex setup. :) but not too hard.   so of course its got more needs then a single player app.
<sedra> Rufus , you want to convert video or audio?
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar :/ The router perhaps?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: did you have windows on this machine previously, and have networking working?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: Check that the router is set for DHCP, and that it will allow any clients
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar It had vista when it was deliverd yes.
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: it's possible that the router is just being picky about who it's offering IP addresses to
<kirved> now i first time runned ubuntu on my machine but where the heck i can found ready binary Mplayer for ubuntu
<rich__> ive just run an awk '{print $8}' and its missing half of the filename, any ideas why?
<kirved> like windows has
<noppe> Dr_willis: well, do you happen to know something like kaffeine for dvb-s? I don't really need a whole PVR.
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar Strange, then it's picking on ubuntu ;( There are 2 other laptops but with windows on them who does not have an assinge IP adress, but are able to connect to the internet.
<nemilar> kirved: mplayer is available in add/remove packages
<jrib> rich__: what's the whole command you are running?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: some routers do strange things :-/
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar Evil D-Link..
<nemilar> haha, yeah d-links are some of the strangest
<Codenut> how do I disable certian programs from other users to see?
<nemilar> uh oh someone's doing something naughty
<kirved> but i want download mplayer binary pack and use it like windows i have mplayer.exe in folder and launch it from there
<nemilar> Codenut: what do you mean by see?  do you mean, you don't want them to be able to run the programs?
<Dr_willis> noppe,  no idea.  on that.
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar But you were saying something about having windows on tha machine before installing ubuntu. How does that affect the system?
<jrib> kirved: those are the w32codecs.  Install them from the medibuntu repos
<nemilar> kirved: that's not the way ubuntu works... install mplayer from the add/remove programs, and it will be added to the menus, or you can launch it from the command line
<zoki> who can advice me how to efficiently and good partition disk for fresh installation ? :)
<jrib> !medibuntu > kirved (read the private message from ubotu)
<rich__> ls *string* | xargs mv -t newdir/
<coolbhavi> How to run a task each time a user logs on to gdm? Is there anyway to achieve the activity?
<jrib> zoki: I just make a partition for swap, /home, and the rest
<nemilar> zoki: you can just have a / and a swap partition, that's all ubuntu really needs
<hugo_> yo!
<nemilar> yo!!!!!
<nemilar> SUP BRO!?!?
<jrib> rich__: there's no awk there?
<Codenut> That would be nice, or I just don´t want my 13 year old to do or see anything on my system
<Dr_willis> rich__,  you an proberly do 'echo *string*' and not need ls.
<nemilar> zoki: as far as efficiency, put your swap partition first...
<Dr_willis> rich__,  be carefull withyour wildcards also.
<rich__> i tried it without awk and the same happens, mv chops off the end of the filename
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar ?
<Ashtefere> hey guys, just followed the guide to install ubuntu on my eee-pc
<rich__> and sasys the file doesnt exist
<Ashtefere> but my lan isnt working
<nemilar> Codenut: if you want to just make your home directory private, run 'chmod o-rwx ~ -R'
<jrib> Dr_willis: he doesn't to pipe anything right? mv *string* location   would work
<zoki> i meant like how big should swap be, how big home and /, maybe /etc on it's own partition ?
<nemilar> vonSmallhausen: did you check your router settings?
<Ashtefere> anything special i have to do to get lan working on my eee-pc?
<rxndx> I have a quick question... I am working with a large text file in Gutsy and was wondering if there is a script that will allow me to remove a word that repeats several thousand times...
<vonSmallhausen> nemilar What just is it that I'm sopposed to look for?
<jrib> nemilar: no need for recursive, just setting HOME to that would work
<kirved> i cannot install wine too, and i dont want mess with these commands
<nemilar> rxndx: that's what sed/awk is for
<jrib> Codenut:
<rxndx> sed/awk?
<rxndx> I'll google it
<nemilar> jrib: but then someone can do 'less /home/user/.gaim/accounts.xml' and check out his password ;)
<rxndx> nemilar, thank you
<jrib> nemilar: can they?
<nemilar> jrib: you bet'cha
<hugo_> any one here playing bzflag?
<nemilar> hugo_: I play it from time to time
<Ashtefere> anything special i have to do to get lan working on my eee-pc?
<hugo_> name?
<jay-oh-en> anybody want to see what my desktop looks like and maybe you can give me some pointers to make it look better
<nemilar> hugo_: nemilar
<hugo_> ok
<rich__> it doesnt like white space
<Codenut> I can´t get squid to install using synaptic. There is an error and then I am old to manually edit a file because it is already in use.
<Codenut> Same thing with ¨dansguardian.
<kirved> where i can find simple setup package for wine (maybe builded with installjammer)
<Arelis> I wish i could get Ubuntu to work normally.. but Ubuntu crashes, breaks down, gets unstable, and more. Right now i'm looking into the more technical distro's, because they're more stable.
<jrib> nemilar: give it a try
<nemilar> jrib: give what a try?
<Karl_Sciberras> tajjeb
<rich__> xargs is truncating the filename
<Codenut> Is synaptic now set up for gutsy?
<rich__> is there a way of passing the entire string?
<jrib> nemilar: make a directory 700 and try to read the contents of a file inside with another user
<rich__> the filename is like this filenamespace thentherest
<carwe> can I just copy all files from "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso" to my USB-stick and then boot the USB and use/install like a Live CD?
<jrib> rich__: why are you refusing to do  mv *string* location    ?  enclose *string* in "" if you have space problems
<jrib> !install > carwe (read the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL_> rich__: are you using xargs with find
<erUSUL_> ?
<nemilar> jrib: that's interesting... I _know_ that used to work
<carwe> thx
<kirved> where i can find good very simple setup for wine
<jrib> nemilar: only if you have execute permissions on the directory
<lollo> O
<lollo> Oo hi everyone!
<rich__> jrib, because then i cant test my list before i actually move the data
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<rich__> erUSUL ls *string* | xargs mv -t newdir
<doktoreas> i am customizing an ubuntu livecd..wich files allow the autologin after the timeout?
<erUSUL_> rich__: find . -name '*string*' -print0 | xargs -0 mv -t newdir   ??
<jay-oh-en> anybody want to see what my desktop looks like and maybe you can give me some pointers to make it look better http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/Desktop-1.png
<jrib> rich__: so tell us exactly what you want to do
<nemilar> jrib: ahh, interesting.  I was under the mistaken impression that execute only affect directory listing
<erUSUL_> rich__: -0 and -print0 where designed to avoid whitespace filename problems
<marion> Help - I can't get SSH connections working.
<PriceChild> marion, have you installed openssh-server?
<nemilar> marion: be a little more specific
<kirved> where i can find simple wine installer like windows has
<ompaul> marion, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<marion> PriceChild: Yes. And the server is running.
<nemilar> marion: can you ssh to localhost?
<PriceChild> marion, what problem are you having then?
<lollo> !warcraft
<jrib> nemilar: read permissions let you list contents and execute lets you cd in (as I remember)
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kirved> and do not tell me these sudo things just simple wine setup
<ompaul> marion, ssh -C username@locahost
<erUSUL_> kirved: Aplications>Add/remove  search for wine and instal it
<aguitel> how mount pendrive ?
<nemilar> openssh-server should be installed by default, imho
<nemilar> I hate that it isn't.  someone needs to talk to someone about this.
<marion> I just ssh to local host and I connected successfully.
<nemilar> marion: did you forward port 22 in your router?
<marion> nemilar: No. How does one do that?
<Flynsarmy> What is the 'trackerd' process? It's using up 100% cpu usage
<nemilar> marion: access your router's config in your web browser, and forward it
<nemilar> Flynsarmy: it indexes your files for searching
<lollo> i've installed the game ' world of padman ' , i had to download a particoular file (tar.bz2, 550mb) and now i wanna uninstall it but i can't see the game in add-remove application and in the synaptic packages window !
<lollo> how can i uninstall it ?
<Flynsarmy> nemilar: Does it launch itself automatically once every now and then or something? Is it supposed to use up 100% cpu usage for several mins (and counting)
<nemilar> marion: after you do that, you may want to look at www.techthrob.com/tech/dyndns.php (shameless plug)
<nemilar> Flynsarmy: yeah it'll sit around in the background, and index files every so often.  on first run it'll go for a while, since it has to index everything
<nikolakis> hello everybody
<nemilar> Flynsarmy: it's set to allow other processes priority in CPU usage, though
<ompaul> lollo, you got to find all the parts of the game you installed by reading your make and config files there is no other way other than try to use checkinstall and if it works then you can see it in synaptic - building from source is not the best idea on planet earth
<Flynsarmy> nemilar: OK, thanks for your help
<nemilar> Flynsarmy: no prob
<ompaul> !checkinstall | lollo
<jay-oh-en> anybody want to see what my desktop looks like and maybe you can give me some pointers to make it look better http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/Desktop-1.png
<ubotu> lollo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zekix> whois is ubuntu fr?
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nemilar> !fr | zekix
<ubotu> zekix: please see above
<marion> nemilar: Do I need a trigger range or just enter the forward range?
<nemilar> marion: for range, enter 22 and 22 as start and end
<zekix> ?
<zekix> ubuntufr?
<nemilar> marion: just the forward range will do
<Liquid> I tried to install ubuntu 7.10: I burned the iso on a cd and then inserted this one in my pc.. after that I rebooted my pc.. after a while a ubuntu screen appeared and there where several options.. 1. start or install ubuntu, install ubuntu with driver update ...etc.. i tried both but everytime i do that nothing happens.. only my screen gets black
<Liquid> why?
<sammyF> hey there. thinking about buying a new soundcard. which 5.1 able soundcard works well with gutsy?
<jm_> hi
<nemilar> sammyF: you can google for a list of well-supported cards
<usr13_> jm_: hi
<Liquid> should i try ubuntu with the save mode and then search for a new graphiccard driver or whats the problem?
<zekix> whois is ubuntu french?
<marion> nemilar: Ok. I think I did it right. I am using a Linksys and it was called port range forwarding.
<sammyF> zekix, I'm french
<nemilar> marion: sounds correct
<jrib> zekix: /join #ubuntu-fr
<jm_> front/
<sammyF> zekix, or join ubuntu-fr ;)
<nemilar> marion: now you should be able to ssh from the internet into your machine
<marion> nemilar: So should I try again?
<redmonkey> is there a website where you can search for ubuntu packages for all ubuntu versions?
<jrib> redmonkey: packages.ubuntu.com   but why?
<DRebellion> !hcl | sammyF
<ubotu> sammyF: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dedi> haaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sammyF> nemilar: sigh ... sorry .. early morning ... I guess my brain hasn't start working yet
<jm_> front/join #jm_
<marion> nemilar: I am trying to connect from my desktop to my laptop. It still will not connect. It says connection refused.
<kirved> where i can download binfmt-support dll files, i cannot install wine
<sammyF> DRebellion: thx
<dedi> haiiiiiiiii
<DRebellion> kirved: are you trying to istall from source???
<nemilar> marion: openssh-server is installed on your laptop, right?
<kirved> no i want binary what is ready
<redmonkey> jrib: thanks. i'm using ubuntu 7.10. is it possible to update some packages to a newer version than it is in the current repositories?
<DRebellion> kirved: then just, sudo apt-get install wine
<misteralexander_> I'm trying to configure my ATI Video Card (Vaio Laptop - Ubuntu 7.10). In terminal it says it can't write to XORG.CONF because of a "Bad Descriptor", any ideas???
<marion> nemilar: Yes.
<jrib> redmonkey: not safely unless you know what you are doing.  The best way is to use the backports repository.  Those packages are tested.
<jrib> !backports > redmonkey (read the private message from ubotu)
<nemilar> marion: on your desktop, do:    nmap [laptop's local IP address] -p 22
<nemilar> marion: you'll probably have to apt-get install nmap
<redmonkey> jrib: thanks again :)
<kirved> do not work that sudo thing tryed it, i need pack that has all files like windows has
<jrib> kirved: you want to install wine? correct?
<misteralexander_> I'm trying to configure my ATI Video Card (Vaio Laptop - Ubuntu 7.10). In terminal it says it can't write to XORG.CONF because of a "Bad Descriptor", any ideas???
<nemilar> kirved: wine can't come with a copy of windows, that would be stealing!
<DASPRiD> hi, is it possible to use mythtv-backend on a ubuntu-server without an X display?
<DRebellion> kirved: what do you mean by "does not work"? What is the error message from apt-get?
<jm_> front/join #jm_
<kirved> yes and i have wine_0.9.54~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_i386.deb on my hdd and how i can launch it like windows setup.exe
<Sharpie> when i try sending a message from evolution (using my gmail account), i get a failed delivery notification from gmail saying "the message was rejected as we do not accept emails that are sent from machines that use dynamic IP's". what can i do?
<DRebellion> kirved: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<DRebellion> kirved: then type, sudo apt-get install wine
<karel> Hi, semi-ubuntu question but I suspect you guys to know this: I had a dualboot xp-ubuntu which have a fat32 partition for shared data. I removed ubuntu using a gparted livecd and resized the fat32 partition over it. Usually I boot a windows xp cd, go into repair and do a fixboot/fixmbr. Now however it tells me it can't find a harddrive... what can I do?
<DRebellion> kirved: it will prompt you for a password, enter your own password
<jm_> hi
<kirved> i have livecd
<kirved> on real hardware
<DRebellion> kirved: you cannot install packages with a live cd
<B-rabbit> DRebellion, nope
<nemilar> B-rabbit: shhhhh
<B-rabbit> ok
<DRebellion> heh
<B-rabbit> sorry
<nemilar> haha
<nemilar> :)
<kirved> but i want launch binary files from package manually like in windows
<chafka> how can i automaticaly mount fat32 partition.. and i also want to mount the partition on ubuntu start..
<chafka> ?
<nemilar> chafka: you can add it to your /etc/fstab
<DRebellion> kirved: it doesn't work like that
<erUSUL> !ntfs | chafka
<ubotu> chafka: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<marion> nemilar: 22/tcp open ssh
<jm_> front/join #seacat
<nemilar> marion: surprising... but ssh'ing just denies you flat out?  without prompting for a user/password?
<kirved> what if i collect binary applications for ubuntu to cd and i want install from cd so you want i cannot do that even if i have installed ubuntu
<makkalot> hi all, i want to set up a mail server.Which one you offer me, want to be something easy to manage and setup and also secure :)
<marion> nemilar: Agreed. I am using a machine name, could that be the problem?
<knoppix> hello
<nemilar> marion: use the IP address intead of the machine's name
<nemilar> makkalot: exim is included in repos
<DRebellion> !mta | makkalot
<ubotu> makkalot: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<rich__> anyone know how to open chm files?
<nemilar> rich__: chm viewer
<DRebellion> rich__: i don't know how many times you have asked that question, but clearly nobody knows :P
<makkalot> !MailServer
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<ATG> server irc.7chan.org
<ATG> sorry
<rich__> just once
<th0r> DRebellion someone did
<B-rabbit> !chm | rich__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<B-rabbit> rich__, i use xCHM
<marion> nemilar: How do I find the IP address assigned by the router?
<nemilar> rich__: gnochm is the name of the package for gnome
<th0r> DRebellion and there's a second
<nemilar> marion: you can just run ifconfig on the server
<DRebellion> th0r: ;|
<karel> no-one who can help me fix my windows boot? :(
<th0r> karel boot from the windows cd, choose 'R'epair mode, and at the prompt type 'fixmbr'
<rich__> thanks, i was using reader bot viewer for my searches, cheers
<karel> th0r: that's what I normally do, but this time it tells me it can't find a harddrive... :S
<kirved> does someone knows when i collect binary packages for ubuntu to cd (like windows has software on cd) can i install them whyle i do not have internet. is ubuntu backward compatible with setups like windows has.
<marion> nemilar: Using the IP address worked. How can I use SSH if I am using DHCP with my router?
<Industrial> hm. When I start up netbeans I get a window with the name License Agreement but there's nothing in it (so java error?) no errors or anything
<th0r> karel when you installed ubuntu did you format the entire drive?
<nemilar> marion: try SSH'ing to your internet IP address, you can get via www.ipchicken.com
<rich__> how is apt-get purge different to apt-get remove?
<karel> th0r: no, notice the problem occured when I removed my ubuntu partions ;)
<marion> nemilar: won't the internet ip address change everytime I turn on the computer?
<nemilar> marion: no, at least, it shouldn't
<nemilar> marion: the router will generally keep track of that
<Da_Putzler> hi guys, can someone help me with a broken dependency...  I cannot fix it without uninstallint ubuntu-desktop ??? help please
<oskude> kirved, theres this http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ but i never used it
<h6mi1007> hello can someone help me with terminal not loading?
<nemilar> aptoncd is awesome, btw, for whoever is asking
<th0r> karel how did you remove those partitions? You should have repaired windows first
<bod_> hey guys,.i need some scripting help,.,. if im writing a script that needs to be used on more then 1 machine,. how do i make the script find the username,.,. eg   i have    sudo cp /home/bod/Desktop/pic /home/bod/Pictures/      that wont work on a machine without a user called bod  is there like a   $username    command?
<nemilar> bod_: whoami
<nemilar> will tell you the currently running user
<oskude> kirved, an as far i know, aptoncd is in the ubuntu repos, so no need to install it from that site. just for the docs...
<th0r> karel do you have another linux installed on the computer?
<bod_> nemilar, how would i edit that cp command to use that?
<nemilar> bod_: `whoami`
<nemilar> with those types of quotes
<karel> th0r: no
<nemilar> `command` will replace the string with the output of the command, bod_
<marion> nemilar: the internet ip address isn't going to work. For my desktop and my laptop it is the same because it is really the router that has an internet ip address, not the individual workstations.
<bod_> nemilar, sudo cp /home/'whoami'/Desktop/pic?
<th0r> karel at the moment can you get anything running on that computer? It sounds like you deleted the wrong partition(s)
<oskude> bod_, on linux the characte ~ is a substitute for the users home dir
<DRebellion> rich__: try checking the manual, man apt-get
<erUSUL> bod_: use the $HOME variable that points to the home dir of the user launching the script
<oskude> bod_, on bash i mean
<nemilar> bod_: actually oskude just gave a better solution
<karel> th0r: it's like this: everything worked in dualboot, I removed ubuntu partition and normally grub doesn't work then anymore and I fix it with a fixboot/fixmbr but this time it doesn't see my harddrive
<nemilar> marion: I know... but your internal IP addresses won't change
<bod_> oskude, ok cheers,.,. nemilar, thanks alot
<karel> th0r: livecd's etc, but I don't have anything on the harddrive except windows normally
<Da_Putzler> my GIMP package is broken and when I "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix it, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop also... help pls...
<nemilar> marion: if you want to use names instead of IP addresses, you can add a line to your hosts file
<kirved> www.reactos.org is this somehow connected to ubuntu
<Tyczek> hmm... I installed those mpd from source, but I don't know how to run that...
<bod_> next question,.,. does anyone here make GDM login screens?
<h6mi1007> does anyone know if installing restricted drivers for graphics may be a cause of terminal not loading?
<nemilar> Tyczek: mpd is just a back-end, you need another program to actually do anything with it
<marion> nemilar: where is the host file?
<nemilar> marion: /etc/hosts
<bod_> Da_Putzler, sudo apt-get purge *nameofpackage* && sudo apt-get install *nameofpackage*
<th0r> karel it would have been safer to repair the mbr first and use windows to delete the partitions, but it should have worked the way you did it. Sounds like you deleted the wrong partition or the partition table got scrambled. Either way, if the install CD doesn't see anything you probably lost windows. I would try to reboot the livecd and run gparted from there to check the partition table
<nemilar> h6mi1007: doubtful
<Da_Putzler> thx bod
<karel> th0r: how do I check it? (I suppose gparted livecd is ok, no need for ubuntu?)
<bod_> Da_Putzler, no probs,. did it work?
<Da_Putzler> bod: this wont touch ubuntu-desktop, right ?
<rich__> yeah good shout
<th0r> karel gparted is a program that is on the ubuntu livecd.Boot ubuntu livecd and check the partitions from there
<oskude> h6mi1007, do you mean the text console ? if yes, what ever your X driver does, should in worst case fall back to text console
<bod_> Da_Putzler, no it will remove the broken gimp,. then install a clean one,. you will be promptedd if it will touch desktop,.,. but i dont think it will
<Tyczek> nemilar, I know, but I can't add the music database... I was doing something like that in mpd from rephttp://wklej.org/id/2f84a7abd5o
<Da_Putzler> didnt work am afraid...  saying to try apt-get -f install again
<Yonie> hi, can anyone tell me why when i type "sudo echo "blacklist cdc-acm" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" in the terminal i get the error: "bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied" ?
<karel> th0r: there's a gparted livecd: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php --> it's a lot faster then ubuntu ;)
<Tyczek> and sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start is not working
<th0r> karel no problem....however many cd's you want to create
<karel> th0r: ok, what do I do in gparted?
<bod_> Da_Putzler, what happens when you do    sudo apt-get purge gimp      ?
<h6mi1007> oskude: i dont know, i just know terminal is not loadings, it acts like it wants to though and that just started after i installed new drivers for nvidia, my second day :D
<astro76> Yonie: because the sudo doesn't go past the redirect, do this: sudo sh -c 'echo "blacklist cdc-acm" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<marion> nemilar: What do I need to add to the file?
<nemilar> marion: it follows the form of [ip address]  [name]
<Da_Putzler> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no package
<th0r> karel see if you can find the windows partition...see if gparted can even read the partition table. If the windows partition no longer exists there isn't much you are going to be able to do but reinstall from scratch
<oskude> h6mi1007, so what do you see on the screen before the computer stops doing "anything" ?
<Yonie> astro76, ok, what does the sh -c ' do?
<bod_> Da_Putzler, and what is the output if you do what it tells you to?
<cwillu> how do you run update-manager in console mode?
<th0r> karel I personally use fdisk for my partition work...don't trust gparted, but fdisk is command line
<nemilar> marion: so if you want to call it "penguin" and it's ip address is 192.168.1.4, you would add "192.168.1.4    penguin"
<DRebellion> cwillu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<astro76> Yonie: runs the command between the '' with that shell, which is run with sudo
<h6mi1007> oskude: well i click terminal, and at the bottom on the bar i see the terminal tab but nothing loads
<nemilar> marion: then, from that machine only, you should be able to ssh to penguin
<karel> th0r: gparted sees my ntfs partition and sees boot flags
<cwillu> DRebellion, sorry, I meant for distribution upgrade
<Da_Putzler> it's asking to remove all of gime and ubuntu-desltop also
<DRebellion> cwillu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cwillu> DRebellion, I know you can run the upgrade tool, I just can't remember how to get it
<Yonie> astro76, Ohhh i see, thanks, i understand, im guessing is previous versions it did, i got that command from a tut
<bod_> Da_Putzler, ok dont do that,.,. what happens if you do      sudo apt-get reinstall gimp   ?
<oskude> h6mi1007, ah ok, i got you wrong... so X works but Terminal not ? what ubuntu are you using ?
<cwillu> DRebellion, dist-upgrade is a misnomer :p
<th0r> karel then windows should be able to see it. If you had not deleted ubuntu first then you could have reinstalled from the backup grub makes, but that is gone now so the only option you have is the windows install cd.
<jrib> DRebellion: please don't recommend that
<h6mi1007> 7.10
<DRebellion> jrib: he asked for it
<jrib> !upgrade > cwillu (read the private message from ubotu)
<cwillu> DRebellion, no, I didn't :p
<astro76> Yonie: that command will not work with sudo without either the shell -c trick, or with tee, both these solutions are outlined on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo ;)
<oskude> h6mi1007, are you using somtehing experimental like compiz ?
<h6mi1007> no but i do see it when i search for the problem
<jrib> cwillu: the server instruction should be what you want on that wiki page
<cwillu> DRebellion, wanted the fiesty->gutsy upgrade tool command, aka what upgrade-manager offers to do when it detects a new release
<Da_Putzler> ndoesnt work
<Yonie> astro76, Ill go check that out, thanks :)
<cwillu> jrib, sweet, couldn't find that page for some reason
<h6mi1007> i just downloaded restricted drivers for nvidia and installed them, that was the last major thing i did...
<karel> th0r: could the fact that I have a sata hd have anything to do with it?
<jrib> cwillu: well if you meant not to run it with a gui, it's the server instructions.  If you meant what are the options for the command, that's there too
<bod_> Da_Putzler, the last thing i would try is to do everything through synaptic, but after that im not sure,.,. sorry i cant help more
<th0r> karel not that I know of
<oskude> h6mi1007, from the ubuntu repos ?
<Da_Putzler> thx anyhow...
<h6mi1007> um i don't remember, i think it had something to do with synapmanager
<cwillu> jrib, yep, that's what I'm looking for;  couldn't find it in google;
<babo> does this text show up in bold to anyone else ?
<cwillu> nope
<DRebellion> babo: nope
<mark_0> do any of you guys here use ubuntu as your main desktop ?
<oskude> h6mi1007, did you reboot after installing the drivers ?
<bod_> np
<jrib> cwillu: you are upgrading from what version?
<nemilar> but this text probably does
<Da_Putzler> mark_ I do
<h6mi1007> yep
<babo> DRebellion, just normal weight text ?
<kirved> How i can use software without install on live cd, example mplayer where i can download binary and then i unpack it and launc it by dropping video file to bin file and then mplayer launches. In windows i have only one mplayer.exe and i can drop files to exe.
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i left an erroneous comment on a launchpad bug, how do i delete it?
<cwillu> jrib, 7.04 on 15 machines
<oskude> h6mi1007, hmm, all other programs work ? just Terminal doesnt ?
<jrib> mark_0: many do, but please do not ask survey questions here.  Use #ubuntu-offtopic for that.  Thanks
<DRebellion> babo: this is normal, *this* *is* *bold*
<h6mi1007> yep
<nemilar> yay colors!
<mark_0> Da_Putzler:does it have everthing that windows offers in terms of features and available of programs
<Da_Putzler> mark_ to me, YES, that and much more
<cwillu> jrib, think I should go for hardy? :p
<giancarlo> SALUTE ATUTTI
<marion> nemilar: Thanks for your help. I have to go for now. Good bye.
<jrib> cwillu: only if you like to fix things :)
<Da_Putzler> mark_ sometimes it's an easy switch, other times you may have to look for a specific program/driver
<nemilar> marion: np, gl
<h6mi1007> oskude, before the drivers i did goto terminal and type some cmds to get my ntfs drive to read...
<chemist`> hey...what's the command to run the editor to change the port for bittorrent in ubuntu 7.04 feisty ? alt+f2 and then? help please
<jrib> chemist`: gconf-editor
<chemist`> thanks man
<cwillu> jrib, running it on my main, but I'm not gonna think about upgrading to that in production for at least another 4 months :p
<Da_Putzler> is their a way to forcibly remove a package without it taking Ubuntu-Desktop with it ???
<nemilar> I am officially idling now.   Goodbye!
<Arelis> Guys, after i've tried out many, many linux distro's, i've finally come to a conclusion: Something is wrong with this PC. nearly EVERY linux distro is as unstable as heck. Can anybody help me find out why?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | Da_Putzler
<h6mi1007> should i just reformat? that would probably save a lot of time lol
<ubotu> Da_Putzler: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<mark_0> Da_Putzler:i want to make the switch because i do alot of coding work using python,perl and php but wondering if the codecs for  wma and wmv are available for it so i can watch an ocassional movie
<cwillu> Da_Putzler, not really, but it's not a big deal as long as you reinstall it before doing a release upgrade
<oskude> h6mi1007, one way would be to go to CTRL+ALT+F1, login, and read some log files, but which, i dont know...
<oskude> h6mi1007, you can come back to X with CTRL+ALT+F7
<jrib> mark_0: yes, you can still watch all your movies
<Da_Putzler> mark_0 you CAN download a package containing all of th ewindows codecs... yeh
<h6mi1007> ok thanx
<mark_0> Da_Putzler:sweet
<ompaul> Arelis, ram is 99% of all problems, to work out what is really wrong you will need good hardware also
<mark_0> Da_Putzler:do you have a link to it ?
<ompaul> Arelis, get a new box if you suspect the box ;-)
<cwillu> Arelis, power issues are a big possibility as well
<Arelis> ompaul, I'm sorry, but i don't have the money for a new PC. And i did a memtest about a month ago.
<oskude> h6mi1007, you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal" in the text console... but dunno if helps, just a long shot
<h6mi1007> oskude: how can i change my password?
<oskude> h6mi1007, passwd
<ompaul> Arelis, memtest does not stress a system like an install
<cwillu> Arelis, run the memcheck from the live cd overnight, and see if you can buy or borrow a ups for a few days (that'll alleviate power supply issues sometimes)
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone
<mark_0> good afternoon brobostigon
<cwillu> evening, night, morning, whichever :p
<cwillu> can't remember any more
<h6mi1007> ok thx, so type that in the cmd prompt?
<Yonie> how do I chech which serial device my usb phone is connected?
<h6mi1007> the pw thing
<Yonie> it could be ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1
<oskude> h6mi1007, yup
<h6mi1007> k
<cwillu> Yonie, I usually just run udevmonitor, but there's probably a better way
<oskude> h6mi1007, it asks your current password and then for a new
<h6mi1007> right.
<Yonie> cwillu, how do i run it? just sudo udevmonitor?
<jrib> mark_0: the guide at help.ubuntu.com is a nice intro to ubuntu, including how to watch all your movies and such
<h6mi1007> does the screenshot key work in there?
<Liquid> *cry*
<cwillu> Yonie, yep, and replug the device
<cwillu> Yonie, it'll spit out a lot of text, just look for something /dev/ish
<orochi_> Hello :> What would be the safest/most resource-efficient means of providing virtual servers via Ubuntu? I'm running 7.10, just checking through the different options...qemu seems like it'd be overkill
<Liquid> Always when i press "install ubuntu" only a blackscreen appears :(
<Liquid> why?
<jrib> Liquid: try the alternate cd and file a bug against the desktop cd
<oskude> h6mi1007, no, but you can write the standard output of commands to a file with >
<oskude> h6mi1007, like: ls . > list_of_files.txt
<Liquid> file a bug against the desktop cd? oO
<Liquid> i dont get it
<jrib> Liquid: then do what I said before "and" :)
<jpatrick> !bug > Liquid
<cecko> hi all, can I start my already installed windows xp in qemu or virtualbox?
<Yonie> cwillu, i got loads of text... but i dont c anything like /dev
<jrib> !alternate | Liquid
<ubotu> Liquid: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<jrib> cecko: no
<Liquid> aha
<cecko> jrib, why so?
<Liquid> okay but its without a gui?
<oskude> h6mi1007, and if you want to also write the error output of commands: ls . &> files_and_if_any_errors.txt
<jrib> cecko: because a programmer has not written that functionality?
<oskude> h6mi1007, notice the added & in >
<Yonie> cwillu, i get /devices but nothing like ttyUSB or sumthing like that
<Liquid> but i need a gui for my ubuntu.. or is only the install-process without a gui?
<jrib> cecko: I'm sure about virtual box in any case
<tz34781> Liquid: only the install process
<oskude> h6mi1007, and theres also a program called "script" that can record whole sessions... and propably other tools
<cwillu> Yonie, must be a different program handling the device then, hal maybe?
<cwillu> dunno, sorry
<brobostigon> liquid: only the installation is without qui,its installs axactly the same as the live cd
<Liquid> okay thx
<Liquid> i will try it
<cecko> jrib, I found somewhere one can do it in vmware
<jrib> cecko: maybe
<kodge> Is there a device manager type thing I can use to check the graphics card in my PC?
<doktoreas> how can i see boot output instead of framebuffer?
<kodge> And other hardware
<DRebellion> kodge: sudo lshw
<KEBA> hello, i want to teach my really terminal(this one you open with contrl and alt and 1...) all letters of the germen alphabetical(like ae or oe)
<kodge> Thanks
<cecko> jrib, so it should not be dangerous for the windows itself, right.
<jrib> cecko: there's a #vbox channel for virtualbox, they probably know more than me.  There are similar channels for the other virtualization solutions as well
<cecko> jrib, thanks
<h6mi1007> oskude: says g-nome not installed
<h6mi1007> lol
<Yonie> cwillu, lol, I have no clue, im really new to this stuff
<pras> i am getting error for initialization of devicei.e #FxReset -p 0   biometrika fx2000 as FXOEM Open Channel: error 116
<Yonie> can anyone help me find where my USB phone is connected?
<oskude> h6mi1007, youre using ubuntu ? not xubuntu, kubuntu etc ?
<brobostigon> yonie: dmesg and lsusb will telll you
<h6mi1007> yep
<h6mi1007> terminal was working before...
<oskude> h6mi1007, and what exactly is not installed ?
<innertruth> i often hear the word "freedom" together with linux, but isnt it is same as windows? i use internet and irc just like before. how exactly i'm free?
<h6mi1007> oskude: package g-nome is not installed
<DRebellion> !foss | innertruth
<ubotu> innertruth: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<oskude> h6mi1007, what command says that ?
<Liquid> :(.. now i have to wait one hour :(
<Liquid> hmm is ubuntu 64bit good? or should i download ubuntu 32bit?
<oskude> innertruth, you have the freedom to modify and distribute the linux kernel...
<h6mi1007> oskude: uhh, i duno, i just typed what you asked me to type "sudo spkg-reconfigure g-nome-terminal"
<h6mi1007> dpkg*
<oskude> h6mi1007, please read carefully its, gnome-terminal
<cwillu> innertruth, which means you have the freedom to use stuff that other people have modified and distributed
<orochi_> oskude: Not to mention that Linux doesn't have a crippled TCP/IP stack :>
<h6mi1007> brb
<cwillu> lol
<SpaceBass> morning
<SpaceBass> I've got a fresh install and need to compile the driver for my network card... how can I install build-essential without a network connection?
<ackvdor> www.space-coders.net port 6667
<SpaceBass> seems silly that its not on the install CD
<LjL> !offline | SpaceBass
<ubotu> SpaceBass: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<jrib> SpaceBass: build-essential is on the cd
<SpaceBass> using server edition ... so it will be via cli
<SpaceBass> jrib, really? I cannot find it to save my life
<redmonkey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<aidy> hi
<jpatrick> !hi | aidy
<ubotu> aidy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aidy> how come there's no qt/kde client for MPD in ubuntu
<h6mi1007> oskude: i tried that, it accepted it but terminal still won't completely load, nothing different happends
<jpatrick> aidy: MPD?
<LjL> SpaceBass: perhaps you don't have the CD repository enabled, try « sudo apt-cdrom add » with the CD in the drive...
<DRebellion> SpaceBass: have you enabled the cd repo in system -> administration -> software sources ??
<vonSmallhausen> What is the defult password for root?
<Yonie> brobostigon, i tried both those commands but it doesnt tell me if its ttyUSB1 or ttyusb0
<LjL> !root > vonSmallhausen    (vonSmallhausen, see the private message from Ubotu) there is none
<oskude> h6mi1007, hmm, if i knew what log file to read, we would know why it wont load...
<h6mi1007> i an check
<pras> i am getting error for initialization of devicei.e #FxReset -p 0   biometrika fx2000 as FXOEM Open Channel: error 116
<h6mi1007> oskude: how can i search for log files?
<oskude> h6mi1007, most are in /var/log
<SpaceBass> LjL I'm looking at /etc/apt/sources and it appears to be there, but I'll try that command, thanks
<oskude> h6mi1007, i assume /var/log/syslog would be what we need
<Yonie> if i need to create a new file in /ect how do i become root? do i have to do it through terminal?
<DRebellion> Yonie: sudo touch /etc/<file>
<sigma> can i install the ubuntu wireless network manager in kubuntu? if so what package must I install?
<bulmer> Yonie for one, why do you need to create the file in /etc ?
<h6mi1007> oskude: ok
<aidy> jpatrick: yes?
<SpaceBass> LjL that worked- thanks!
<Yonie> bulmer, i am doing a tut for my usb phone, it says i need to create a file in /ect/ppp/peers/
<oskude> sigma, you can install all packages in ubuntu as in kubuntu, and other way round... but dunno how the packages is called that you search, sorry
<jpatrick> aidy: what is MPD?
<Tyczek> how to run mpd compiled from source, sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start is not working
<aidy> jpatrick: music player daemon
<Wi1d> jpatrick: Music Player Dameon.
<jpatrick> aidy: ah, no idea then :) maybe #kubuntu ?
<bod_> how do i run a program from terminal that doesnt die when i close the terminal?
<bulmer> Yonie, okay, then you can sudo mkdir -p /etc/ppp/peers   note: it is etc not ect
<Wi1d> Pretty sweet and then coupled w/ Jinzora makes it awesome.
<DRebellion> bod_: try enclosing the command in ()
<Yonie> bulmer, iv made that mistake so many times :P
<redmonkey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<oskude> bod_, command &
<LjL> bod_: man nohup
<bod_> DRebellion, (amarok)    ?
<DRebellion> bod_: just a long shot
<Yonie> bulmer, what does mkdir -p do?
<LjL> oskude, & just runs it in the background, but it dies anyway when you close the terminal
<bod_> LjL, il have a look ta
<bulmer> bod_-> create them  like so screen; command &   and you can log out
<oskude> LjL, ah yeah. forgot that sorry bod_
<bulmer> Yonie with the correct permissions
<bod_> oskude,  that only makes the program run in the background,. closing terminal still kills the program       bulmer
<bulmer> bod_-> not with screen shell
<LjL> but then with screen the "&" is redundant ;)
<bod_> bulmer, il test,. 1 sec
<bulmer> okay its redundant for the & :)
<bod_> bulmer, what do you mean by screen shell/
<bod_> ?
<LjL> !screen | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<bullgard4> Why does 'smbclient -L localhost -U%' print different values for domain, server and master compared with 'smbclient -L Amilo7600'? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/32673)
<bod_> LjL, bulmer, oskude, DRebellion, cheers guys
<oskude> h6mi1007, i gotta go do something, be back in 15~30 mins
<LjL> bod_: if you just want the command to run and do not care about the output, just use nohup. if you want to be able to "reattach" to a terminal (so that you can run even an interactive program in there, then close the terminal, then find your program back as you left it), use screen.
<h6mi1007> ok
<m1r> hello
<Daniil0> http://world3.monstersgame.fr/?ac=vid&vid=108014140
<Yonie> bulmer, sorry wait, i make a mistake, i need to edit the file provider in /etc/ppp/peers/
<bod_> LjL, thhat means nothing because i dont no what nohup is,.,. im reading atm though,.,.lol,.,. cheers m8
 * zoom is away: Occupé
<LjL> bod_: it's exactly what you asked.
<LjL> !away > zoom    (zoom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bod_> LjL, thanks alot,.,.
<bulmer> Yonie when you are folllowing tutorials, you really must take care of spellings and punctuations if any..
<SpaceBass> found build-essential on the CD... what about the kernel source? Do I have to download it seperatly?
<Yonie> bulmer, yeah, but i copy paste most of the time... im know im careless with that stuff
<cwillu> anybody know a way to force an oversized app to scale down on the screen via compiz, but still be clickable, etc?
<bulmer> Yonie so take some care, you are not grade school kid anymore, arent you?  I have a kid like that, thats why my attitude..hehe
<mh512> hello ppl
<bod_> how would i use whoami to input an entry into a $username variable?
<wg12345> hellp pple
<wg12345> hi mh512
<Yonie> bulmer, lol
<incorrect> where can i put my own custom module aliases?
<astro76> bod_: username=$(whoami)
<bod_> astro76, with the brackets?
<bulmer> incorrect I assume anywhere? then create a symlink to /lib/modules/`uname -r` ?
<bulmer> for it
<richard_> hi
<astro76> bod_: yes the $() performans the command in the brackets and replaces with the result
<richard_> i have a challenge with ubuntu 7.10
<bod_> astro76, cheers dude
<richard_> i reinstall ubuntu 7.04 and it did the automatic upgrade to 7.10
<SpaceBass> arrruggg these drivers are going to drive me crazy
<stefano_> is anyone running 8.04?
<marije> ciao
<richard_> then when i shut down the pc, it reboot on his own
<marije> !list
<incorrect> stefano_, no because its not out yet
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<richard_> anyboby can help please
<stefano_> incorrect, fourth alpha just came out the other day
<astro76> stefano_: #ubuntu+1
<stefano_> thanks astro76
<jpatrick> !haryd > stefano_
<jpatrick> arg
<jpatrick> !hardy > stefano_
<jpatrick> :)
<incorrect> stefano_, yes alpha
<richard_> hello anyone help please
<stefano_> richard_, just tell us your problem
<richard_>  i reinstall ubuntu 7.04 and it did the automatic upgrade to 7.10
<richard_>  then when i shut down the pc, it reboot on his own
<BERTIN>  helo je  dsl je ne parle pas anglai
<stefano_> thanks jpatrick and incorrect  i know what an alpha is :-) just wanted to know if anybody is running it atm.
<astro76> !fr | BERTIN
<ubotu> BERTIN: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<richard_> in my computer, it show two hard drive,
<BERTIN>  ok merci
<stefano_> richard_, sounds like a hardware problem
<richard_> it was only one before
<incorrect> stefano_, yes everyone is running it,
<richard_> no i have the screen shoot of my computer
<incorrect> hell i turned all my production systems over to it last night
<richard_> how can i send it  to you
<incorrect> not a single problem i didn't expect
<fuh-zz> okay I need help, should I PM someone?
<erawfish> !ask | fuh-zz
<ubotu> fuh-zz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jpatrick> !ask | fuh-zz
<fuh-zz> okay well
<Yonie> bulmer, how do i find where my usbphone is, it should be ttyusb1 or ttyusb0, lsusb doesnt tell me, its tells me usb device 2
<incorrect> i also covered them in liquid nitrogen and over clocked them
<bod_> hey guys,. is this a normal out put for running amarok from terminal in gnome? :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54471/
<fuh-zz> hehe
<richard_> stephano
<fuh-zz> Right now I'm using an Ubuntu 7.10 live cd
<fuh-zz> working perfectly fine
<astro76> !enter | fuh-zz
<ubotu> fuh-zz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<doktoreas> wich is the script that makes ubuntu autologin?
<doktoreas> in the livecd
<erawfish> doktoreas: it's a gdm setting
<stefano_> doktoreas, there is no script for that, you can set it up in the settings dialog for your login manager
<Yatziv> how is the live cd? stable?
<doktoreas> i am doing all from chroot
<doktoreas> so no gui :(
<DRebellion> Yatziv: yes
<erawfish> Yatziv: it's supposed to be
<erawfish> doktoreas: you can have a gui
<obst> Yatziv: and normaly it is :)
<stefano_> doktoreas, you want to have an automatic login in the terminal then?
<Yatziv> I haven't tried it but i was thinking of making the switch/leap
<doktoreas> stefano_, nope just removing it
<doktoreas> erawfish, i'll check it out
<Bulb> how can I remove a modules alias?
<richard_> hello stefano
<stefano_> doktoreas, that should not be the case, there is no such thing as autologin in the command line
<stefano_> hello richard
<doktoreas> stefano_, ubuntu will log in with ubuntu user as livecd reach gdm
<stefano_> doktoreas, what exactly do you want to do?
<richard_> is it normal to have a hard drive showing and the file system drive in my computer
<erawfish> doktoreas: gdm is not "terminal"
<doktoreas> remove that feature
<erawfish> or rather, console
<doktoreas> removing that feature from the livecd
<stefano_> richard_, if i understand you correctly, yes that's normal
<richard_> and can i install the hardy-desktop 8.04
<doktoreas> i am customizing the ubuntu livecd
<fuh-zz> My main installation, Ubuntu Studio (7.10) was working perfectly fine yesterday and then I restarted after a few hours (I went out to dinner) because firefox and pidgin closed mysteriously.  The night before I had the same problem I do now.  Ubuntu Studio will get to the loading screen and will start to load (very, very slowly).  When it gets about 3/4 way through loading it goes into "BusyBox v1.1.3".  What is wrong?
<richard_> yes but the first time i install 7.04 it did not have that, are you sure
<stefano_> doktoreas, well, short answer: it's not possible
<fuh-zz> Note:  It goes off an on when it works, and it's not a heat issue.
<doktoreas> stefano_, long one :D?
<marco> ciao
<doktoreas> or at least change the user to another one
<erawfish> fuh-zz: there have been errors before busybox shows up
<Yonie> how do i find where my usbphone is, it should be ttyusb1 or ttyusb0, lsusb doesnt tell me, its tells me usb device 2
<stefano_> richard_, seems normal. you have the device on the one hand, and on the other hand you have the file system (which is an instance of the device mounted so to speak)
<richard_> does the hard drive need to be mounted
<doktoreas> in the chroot i have created a new user
<stefano_> doktoreas, why do you want to do that anyways? if you restart your computer all your changes are gone
<doktoreas> stefano_, don't understand sorry
<fuh-zz> erawfish, could you be more specific?  How do I find out what the errors ar?
<doktoreas> i am working in a chroot env to build a new iso
<fuh-zz> are*
<stefano_> doktoreas, there is a tool to build your own iso, but i forgot the name
<Yatziv> is the live cd included in the main download?
<bulmer> remastersys
<erawfish> by looking at the error messages...
<ConstyXIV> Yatziv: it is the main download
<DRebellion> Yatziv: to install, download the livecd image, burn to disk, boot off it, try it out, and install.
<richard_> stefano i am about to install the hardy-desktop 8.04, is this the good thing to do#
<bulmer> i think that was the name
<astro76> Yatziv: the desktop install cd is the livecd
<stefano_> Yatziv, the "normal" ubuntu cd is a live cd, there is another version without the live cd
<erawfish> richard_: it's not good
<fuh-zz> there are no error messages
<erawfish> richard_: it's also OT here
<richard_> hmmm???
<stefano_> richard_, no
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to flip your display 90 degrees?
<erawfish> fuh-zz: you are wrong. there would be no busybox when there were no error messages
<richard_> why
<astro76> richard_: if you have to ask, probably not
<astro76> ;)
<Yatziv> cool, Thanks!
<bloony> I got a pcmcia sound card in my computer.. it was installed, but I've been traveling so I had it disconnected.. but now when I put it back it seems like ubuntu cant fint it.. when I open the alsa mixer the internal card is listed there..
<stefano_> richard_, if you have no experience with software development and linux troubleshooting you should not do that
<astro76> richard_: plus no support in here for 8.04
<fuh-zz> erawfish, how do i see these error messages, then?  All i see is a loading screen
<richard_> ok thank you for the advice
<astro76> until april of course
<richard_> as i am a complete novice i will not do that
<erawfish> fuh-zz: remove the "silent" option in in your menu.lst
<mavi-> doktoreas: just edit out the autologin from gdm.conf
<erawfish> oops. it's quiet I guess, not silent
<fuh-zz> Okay, well, I'm a noob, where can I find this 'menu.lst'?
<DRebellion> fuh-zz: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ConstyXIV> fuh-zz: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fuh-zz> thank you
<richard_> thank you for the advice have a nice day
<fuh-zz> oh boy, my ubuntu live cd doesn't see my hard drive
<DRebellion> fuh-zz: you probably have to mount it
<fuh-zz> i know what it means to mount it, but how may i go about doing that?
<stefano_> fuh-zz, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys this may help you
<fuh-zz> thanks, stefano
<NiceCrawl> Hello
<DRebellion> fuh-zz: 1) find the device in /dev (look at /dev/sd<letter><number> 2) sudo mount /dev/<drive> <mountpoint>
<bod_> how do i tar.gz   a file from the terminal?
<Ttech> `/part
<DRebellion> bod_: tar czf
<fuh-zz> Thanks, DRebellion
<stefano_> bod_, tar czf
<stefano_> oh
<bod_> DRebellion, stefano_, what does the czf  do?
<NiceCrawl> Does anyone can tell me if it possible to install ubunto on a vista notebook?
<bulmer> bod_-> creation? or decompression?
<bod_> bulmer, creation
<DRebellion> bod_: makes a .tar.gz
<stefano_> bod_, just type "man tar" in your terminal, exolaines just about anything
<bod_> DRebellion, but whats the importance of putting czf there?
<bod_> stefano_, ok will do ty
<stefano_> sorry shouldnt that be xfvz?
<Siph0n> hey..... i just bought an svideo cable, and want to watch things from my computer on my tv.... is there a function key on ubuntu that i need to hit to do so?
<bulmer> no he said creation so it c option
<stefano_> well just look it up on the manpage
<Yonie> how do i unblack list something i blacklisted?
<DRebellion> bod_: those are three letters and three options telling tar what to do
<bod_> ok ty
<stefano_> Yonie, take a look at this file  /etc/blacklist
<DRebellion> bod_: c = creation, z = gzip, f = work from file
<kane77> can I check ntfs for errors from ubuntu?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<bod_> DRebellion, what does , work from file (f) mean?
<stefano_> larson9999, it does :-)
<bod_> larson9999, true
<bod_> ;)
<DRebellion> bod_: tar = tape archive (eg back when we had big magnetic tape instead of modern hdds
<oskude> h6mi1007, back
<bod_> DRebellion, ok,.,. thanks for the info,,.cheers
<stefano_> i wish someone would give 10.000.000.000$ to canonical
<h6mi1007> oskude: welcome back
<fuh-zz> Okay, so I've mounted the hard drive and found the file, but now I can't get proper permissions to save it.
<DRebellion> fuh-zz: prefix with sudo
<stefano_> !root
<stefano_> !sudo
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Freddy_> I want my MTV...
<bod_> DRebellion, slight problem :tar: /home/bod/Desktop/blash: Cannot open: Is a directory
<taser> Does anyone have experience connecting to an NSLU2->FAT HD from Ubuntu?
<Yonie> there is no file called blacklist in /ect
<Yonie> */etc
<fuh-zz> Okay be right back, wish me luck!  Thanks for all of your help!
<bod_> Yonie, try     locate blacklist            to find the file
<astro76> Yonie: locate blacklist | grep etc
<h6mi1007> oskude: you think i can try the cd and fix it from there?
<DRebellion> bod_: tar czf foo.tar bar/
<Yonie> oh ok found it
<Yonie> thanks guys
<h6mi1007> oskude, the install probably took 30 min, i'm about ready to just reformat, reinstall hehe.
<Epicenter> Hello :) I am trying to put Ubuntu (Xubuntu to be specific) on a laptop with no CDROM drive. It can ONLY boot the HDD, no FDD or USB Devices. I am trying to install it from another machine, with the HDD attached to a USB adapter. But it seems to want to detect all hardware from the installing machine.
<oskude> h6mi1007, did you try reading in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg after you tried to start gnome-terminal ?
<Epicenter> Is there a way to get it to detect the hardware of the machine I install it in next?
<DRebellion> !install | Epicenter
<ubotu> Epicenter: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Epicenter> Or to otherwise get an installer ON the hard disk to install from the proper machine?
<bod_> DRebellion, could you explain the bits you've added plz,.,. and is the bar/ the start of my dir location eg bar/home/bod/Desktop/blash        ?
<h6mi1007> oskude: no but i will
<Yonie> to remove a blacklist i just edit the document and erase the line i dont want? simple as that?
<DRebellion> bod_: ok, foo.tar.gz is the output archive, and bar/ is the folder to be archived
<sndiaye> www.google.fr
<bod_> Yonie,  or comment it ,.yer
<sndiaye> www.google.fr
<Yonie> bod_, comment would be better thanks :)
<Siph0n> i read somewhere that to enable my s-video out on my desktop to my tv, i can use nvidia-settings... is that true? i cant seem to find it in there
<oskude> h6mi1007, you can open files with: tail -f /var/log/syslog :to see changes when it happens...
<bod_> DRebellion, ok im still a bit confused,.,. could you type the exact command ,. if i want to tar    /home/bod/Desktop/blash /home/bod/Desktop
<bod_> Yonie,  no probs
<h6mi1007> oskude: ok, i did look in /var/lod/syslog but didn't know what to look for, i'm in /var/log/dmsg atm
<sndiaye> you can explain to me
<sndiaye> what is this logiciel is used for???
<oskude> h6mi1007, i got an idea
<Yonie> um... what would this do? rmmod cdc-acm
<Epicenter> No ideas? :(
<h6mi1007> oskude: shoot
<DRebellion> tar czf myfile.tar.gz /home/bod/Desktop/
<oskude> h6mi1007, run xterm with ALT+F2 (in X) and then run gnome-terminal from that xterm terminal and see what errors you get
<DRebellion> bod_: tar czf myfile.tar.gz /home/bod/Desktop/
<h6mi1007> oskude: ok
<bod_> DRebellion, so cd to desktop first?
<AdamB> I have four drives and want to setup mirroring on them. I've already got one of the drives setup using the "use entire disks in LVM setup" option during the installation, i want one other drive to be an exact mirror of it and the other two drives to be used for snapshots
<h6mi1007> oskude: so try to enter "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal"?
<oskude> h6mi1007, no no
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking for something to convert an avi file to a vcd
<oskude> h6mi1007, run "gnome-terminal" from there
<DRebellion> bod_: cd to the directory you want to put the myfile.tar.gz
<CokeNCode> burn it into a cd that can be read by my dvd player
<h6mi1007> oskude: ok
<oskude> h6mi1007, it should then try to run gnome-terminal (like from the menu) but also show errors, if any
<Ravi> someone who can support me in installing  django
<ompaul> !django
<ubotu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<h6mi1007> oskude: brb
<taser> Does anyone have experience connecting to an NSLU2->FAT HD from Ubuntu?
<bod_> DRebellion, ok,.,. now im a bit confused as to how it finds the correct file to tar.gz??? sorry im a bit new to this,.,. i have a file on the desktop that needs to be tar'd and the tar needs to end up on the desktop
<cx23> hey can anyone help?
<rich__> Whats a good programming text editor with color highlighting
<oskude> h6mi1007, i hope youre doing this in X (the gnome desktop) and not in text console...
<DRebellion> bod_: oh! ok,   tar czf /home/bod/Desktop/output.tar.gz /home/bod/Desktop/inputfile
<DRebellion> rich__: vim
<h6mi1007> lol
<h6mi1007> oskude: where is x?
<rich__> thats what i heard, but i cant get the colour going
<astro76> rich__: :syntax on
<oskude> h6mi1007, X is the windowing system X.org, what whe use, eg in CTRL+ALT+F7
<bod_> DRebellion, so you specify the output directory before the input directory?
<rich__> whats the swtich for that:
<astro76> rich__: if you want it default you need to use a .vimrc
<astro76> rich__: that's a command in vi
<oskude> h6mi1007, CTRL+ALT+F1 is one of the text consoles
<DRebellion> bod_: you specify the output _file_ before the input directory
<h6mi1007> yeah that's where i was , i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<h6mi1007> so from here try f7?
<bloony> I got a pcmcia sound card in my computer.. it was installed, but I've been traveling so I had it disconnected.. but now when I put it back it seems like ubuntu cant fint it.. when I open the alsa mixer the internal card is listed there..
<oskude> h6mi1007, so please press ALT+F2 (in X, CTRL+ALT+F7) and run the command xterm
<h6mi1007> ok
<patogen> I accidently removed my menu.xml for openbox yesterday, is there some way I can find a list of which software I have installed so I can rebuild my menu?
<oskude> h6mi1007, now you get the xterm terminal in your X (gnome desktop)
<rich__> esc then type syntax?
<astro76> rich__: :syntax on
<oskude> h6mi1007, from there, try to run the gnome-terminal and see if you get any errors
<rich__> doesnt seem to recognise that command
<Godo_> Hi, I need a help to restore my grub after a M$ installation.
<astro76> rich__: are you typing the : ?
<DRebellion> !grub | Godo_
<ubotu> Godo_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h6mi1007> oskude: so from here i do alt+ctrl+f1 then alt+ctrl+f2? then f7 thing?
<icy_> is it possible to install a single package from hardy under gutsy?
<Almindor> since when is flash/x64 broken?
<rich__> esc : syntax on
<jpatrick> Almindor: ages
<Almindor> I was happily watching flash a few days ago
<astro76> rich__: no space      :syntax on
<oskude> h6mi1007, ... no ... just stay in X (gnome desktop, CTRL+ALT+F7) and press ALT+F2, you get the "run application" dialog
<Almindor> hardly, I was on youtube 2 days ago, this machine, this OS, this firefox (well. the package one anyhow)
<bod_> DRebellion, ok,. cool,. lemme give it a shot,.,. 1 more question,.,. probably a bit harder,. but say i wanted to tar the same file on a daily bases (like a backup) can i tell it to have the same name with a 1 on the end so eg  i make a backup called backup.tar.gz  tomorrow i run the command again,. i want it be called backup1.tar.gz and the day after backup2.tar.gz   but i dont want to change the ommand everytime?
<h6mi1007> oh ok
<oskude> h6mi1007, sorry, it gets a little confusing with these shortcuts..
<DRebellion> bod_: not sure
<cwillu> bod_, are you copying that file somewhere?
<ibou> hi
<stefano_> what is the compiz window type for the toolbars (on the bottom / top of the screen)?
<rich__> sorry this command isnt available in this version
<bloony> I got a pcmcia sound card in my computer.. it was installed, but I've been traveling so I had it disconnected.. but now when I put it back it seems like ubuntu cant fint it.. when I open the alsa mixer the internal card is listed there..
<Godo_> DRebellion: I already did that, but no success. I have 2 hard disks, m$ in the primary and ubuntu in the secondary. I just can etup grub in the second
<h6mi1007> yeah i'm confused, uh  for anyone who just installed linux and knows nothing , it's like that.
<astro76> rich__: ahhhh, sudo apt-get install vim-full
<Godo_> > DRebellion: and in my laptop I don' t have a way in the bios to set the boot to second hd
<h6mi1007> oskude: what is x?
<bod_> cwillu, i dont have to no
<quittt> do you which is the best CD ripper?
<oskude> h6mi1007, http://www.x.org - its the "CTRL+ALT+F7" thing in easy words :)
<bod_> DRebellion, ok ,.,. next,.,.sorry,.,. i get this in the terminal (the command still works) :tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<solatis> hello, how can i find out which package a certain executable belongs to ? i have /usr/bin/git, but it says the package 'git' is not installed.. any ideas ?
<Almindor> aaah
<Almindor> I had to remove and reinstall the package
<quittt> do you know
<quittt> ?
<Almindor> not just reinstall, since it's a "downloader" package
<quittt> I want to put I record that I bought in ogg
<h6mi1007> oskude: nothing happends when i hit ctrl+atl+f7 from my desktop.
<oskude> h6mi1007, because your already int it
<bod_> !enter | Almindor | quittt
<ubotu> Almindor | quittt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oskude> h6mi1007, because you're already in it
<incorrect> i don't seem to be able to get the bonding module to load
<h6mi1007> oskude: ok, so from here do ctrl+atl+f2/
<quittt> bod_, Almindor?
<astro76> quittt: anythig that uses the cdparanoia library, like Grip
<icy_> is it possible to install a single package from hardy under gutsy?
<Epicenter> I did the Ubuntu install on another machine and put the HD in this one (which can't boot from ANY removable media, USB device or the network.) But when I boot it up it just hangs at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)". :(
<oskude> h6mi1007, please read carefully! i said ALT+F2
<bod_> quittt, other person aswell
<Epicenter> Am I doing something wrong?
<rich__> cheers boss
<mannytu> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<h6mi1007> oskude: ok
<quittt> bod_, I thought it was the app, do you know?
<h6mi1007> oskude: and that is xterm?
<SpaceBass> anyone using a attansic L1 ethernet adaptor?
<SpaceBass> i cannot get it to work with 7.10
<astro76> !info grip | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-12ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 457 kB, installed size 1304 kB
<bod_> quittt, sorry,.,. whats your question?
<oskude> h6mi1007, thats the Run Application dialog, type "xterm" in it and click run
<Godo_>  I have 2 hard disks, m$ in the primary and ubuntu in the secondary. Following the tutorial I just can setup grub in the second. any idea?
<h6mi1007> oskude: got it
<quittt> already answered =] thanks
<oskude> h6mi1007, now in that xterm, type: gnome-terminal
<oskude> h6mi1007, and i hope we get errors :)
<incorrect> where can i put my own custom module aliases?
<h6mi1007> oskude: hehe ok
<Scunizi> Godo_: I'm not sure what you're asking can you restate it?
<oskude> h6mi1007, i assume xterm worked (you got a black or white window, like gnome-terminal)
<h6mi1007> oskude: can i copy/paste?
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oskude> h6mi1007, please use what ubotu said
<oskude> h6mi1007, and then paste the link to your "paste"
<h6mi1007> oskude: hmm ok...
<Godo_> Scunizi: I need to restore my grub after a M$ installation, and followed the ubuntu tutorial
<Epicenter> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to re-detect all my hardware from the console?
<h6mi1007> oskude: how do i copy?
<oskude> h6mi1007, just go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ post your lines there, then paste the link you get in here
<danbhfive> Epicenter: what hardware?
<Godo_> Scunizi: but that tutorial just set grub in the second hd
<oskude> h6mi1007, wait, gotta test how it works in xterm
<Epicenter> danbhfive: Everything. I did the install from another machine and swapped the HDD in. The target machine cannot boot any device but its own HDD
<Epicenter> danbhfive: I have Ubuntu running but all the hardware detected was on the installing PC. So it can't even run X, it finds no screens, it doesn't recognize the video hardware...
<oskude> h6mi1007, damn, doesnt seem to work with gnome paste :( sec
<danbhfive> Epicenter: ah, so it cant but a cd
<h6mi1007> np
<Scunizi> Godo_: check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<h6mi1007> i can type it
<danbhfive> Epicenter: ok, im guessing at the command here: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org
<oskude> h6mi1007, you could do: gnome-terminal &> debug1.txt
<oskude> h6mi1007, and then open that debug1.txt in text editor and copy paste from there...
<h6mi1007> k
<cwillu> danbhfive, xserver-xorg
<Epicenter> danbhfive: 'xserver-org is not installed'
<h6mi1007> where is debug1.txt?
<cwillu> Epicenter, xserver-xorg
<metafoo> is it possible to cp all of /usr to an SD card and mount that via fstab?
<oskude> h6mi1007, i assume in youre home dir
<danbhfive> Epicenter: its just the video stuff thats messed up, right, thanks cwillu
<BlackRec1> how do i set up my two nics for a gateway/firewall/web hosting server?
<Epicenter> danbhfive: black screen. Nothing on any console
<Godo_> Scunizi: cheking... add info: my laptop just boot from the first one, there is no other option in the bios
<danbhfive> Epicenter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Epicenter> I just did that, black screen on all consoles
<Epicenter> it's hung
<Epicenter> danbhfive: I really think I need to do a real install. But I can't think of HOW to get the damn thing to install on this machine with no way to boot anything but the HD.
<rich__> do i have to use gvim to get the colours going?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: oh, well, I'm not sure then
<branstrom> How do I access an AFP share in Nautilus?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: I installed on this machine the way you did
<Scunizi> Godo_: the link will explain how to put grub on any or all drives/partitions
<Epicenter> damn ....
<danbhfive> Epicenter: are you able to upgrade?
<Epicenter> danbhfive: only if it can find my network card, maybe...
<Epicenter> but isn't this the newest version? 7.10?
<DRebellion> rich__: no
<danbhfive> ya
<Jessica> HELP ME OMG:  www.fightthebite.co.cc
<oskude> h6mi1007, brb, gotta do something, again...
<h6mi1007> k
<h6mi1007> i gotta go for 20 min too
<rich__> i cant see any colours in vim
<erisco> what is the bot's name?
<DRebellion> !bot | erisco
<rich__> do i need to set it up somewhere
<ubotu> erisco: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<whyameye> even though I have Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, synclient is showing the value to be 0 when X is restarted. Gutsy.
<erisco> ubotu, that's it :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that's it :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erisco> :P
<Epicenter> danbhfive:  X server started on a reboot. but colors are all screwed up.
<BlackRec1> how do i correctly configure two nics for a gateway/firewall/web server?
<Epicenter> danbhfive: once I log in colors are OK
<bobbo> What user are cron-jobs run as in Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: well, you should be able to run the command I gave you, you might be having other problems.  I would make sure you are upgraded to the latest version of 7.10
<Epicenter> danbhfive: how do I do an upgrade if one is available?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erisco> are there no gui clients for svn?
<Epicenter> New problem. The mouse cursor is badly delayed. Very badly. If I plug in a USB mouse the same problem exists
<Epicenter> the mouse jerks around and only updates .. maybe once a second.
<branstrom> erisco: ask in #svn?
<kodge> How can I find out my video cards memory size in Ubuntu?
<branstrom> How do I access AFP shares in Ubuntu?
<metafoo> esvn is a gui for svn written in Qt
<danbhfive> Epicenter: I can help you make sure you are using the latest, but as for these hardware problems, they are beyond me.  Lets hope there is an update that fixes these things
<h6mi1007> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54481/.
<metafoo> !erisco esvn is a gui for svn written in Qt
<BlackRec1> !gateway
<BlackRec1> !nic
<oskude> h6mi1007, ill check
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kestir> oh hey, it's a leap year
<branstrom> erisco: http://www.exubero.com/blog/20070601_Nautilus_Scripts_for_Subversion.html
<danbhfive> !askthebot > BlackRec1
<oskude> h6mi1007, ok, i think that is over my skills :(
<metafoo> is it possible to cp all of /usr to an SD card and mount that via fstab?
<DRebellion> metafoo: yes
<h6mi1007> ok, thanks for helping out, i'll bbl...
<metafoo> will I need the serial from proc/bus/usb ?
<danbhfive> metafoo: I don't know the answer to your question, but I'm curious as to why you would want to do that?
<oskude> h6mi1007, np, later
<metafoo> i only have 4 gb of disk
<metafoo> eeepc
 * oskude wants an eeepc too!
<Scunizi> metafoo: probably but you'll have to be careful with the sd card.  If it is mounted befofe or after other usb storage devices it will change it's address. You might have to give it a name.
<metafoo> symbolic link to the sd?
<erisco> Brandon_, metafoo thanks
<erisco> branstrom, thanks
<branstrom> branstrom :)
<Scunizi> metafoo: no I was thinking "label"
<branstrom> no sweat
<metafoo> ah,
<metafoo> i have xubuntu installed, but I want kde4 too but no room :(
<nathanial> sometimes when i switch between ttys going back to tty7 i lost my signal and cannot see any tty, could this be because im using the proprietary drivers for a radeon card?
<metafoo> thanks everyone, bb
<nathanial> anyone?
<Scunizi> metafoo: understandable.. kde4 might be to bulky .. might try geobuntu.. ubuntu w/ enlightenment
<wikki> i'm trying to setup Xvnc to allow me to connect into a second x session remotely
<wikki> has anyone got htis working in gusty?
<moad> my ubuntu doesnt recognize my flash disc ...
<wikki> i've tried following this how to but it's no working :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<kodge> When I try and update my graphics cards drivers, it says im running an " X Server " and it can't proceed, im stumped absolutely, any one willing to help?
<cx23> hey my ubuntu doesnt connect to the net after upgrading to fiesty
<cx23> no matter how i configure the network cark
<Epicenter> I am using XFCE.. if I click QUIT the window to pick an option (Swithc user, log out, etc.) comes up. And the mouse is no longer delayed
<Epicenter> if I close it, it's delayed again
<cx23> card**
<Epicenter> Horribly
<oskude> kodge, how did you try to update the drivers ?
<Epicenter> It's like something is hogging the spotlight and wasting CPU cycles but I cannot tell for the life of me what
<Epicenter> It delays the keyboard too
<fantum13> Is it a good idea to set optimizations on apt-build to -O3? I'm used to using gentoo and having -O2 for safety's sake, but an article I read said that debian built their packages with -O2 anyways, so only -O3 was a performance boost. Can anyone give me feedback about this?
<Scunizi> kodge: the x server is what allows you to have a gui.  you'll need to do the update from the command line, ctrl+alt+F2.  beyond this I can't tell you how to do it..
<danbhfive> Epicenter: did you upgrade successfully?
<Epicenter> not yet.. I'll try
<Epicenter> I can't go to any virtual consoles
<Epicenter> they are all black screens
<danbhfive> Epicenter: ugh
<Epicenter> and I can't seem to get xfce to spawn a terminal window. the mouse is SO delayed and everything is so slow I can barely navigate it
<danbhfive> Epicenter: maybe there is a safe mode you can boot into
<Epicenter> it's like crawling through molasses
<fredl> Epicenter - does pressing a key in a virtual console activate it?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: is this a slow computer anyway?
<Epicenter> Not THAT slow. Crusoe 1 GHz, 256mb ram
<Amon_Re> Hi folks, i've got a pretty stupid question, but google seems unhelpfull for the moment, does anyone know wether or not ubuntu uses the /etc/modules.conf file? Eighter it doesn't use it, or it'ds
<fantum13> Epicenter: I had that issue on Feisty, the only way I could get tty0-6 is by breaking X and rebooting.
<Amon_Re> or it's fubarred
<danbhfive> Epicenter: how much swap?
<Epicenter> fantum13: "breaking X"?
<Epicenter> danbhfive: No idea, I let the installer decide
<fredl> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Amon_Re> Epicenter: > <   <<< broken X :P
<Epicenter> "Guided partitioning". It wouldn't let me make my own partitions
<bullgard4> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html#id325669: "Each section in the smb.conf file represents either a share or a meta-service on the Samba server. Samba supports a number of meta-services, each of which serves its own purpose. For example, the [homes] share is a meta-service that causes Samba to provide a personal home share for each user." What is meant by 'meta-service'?
<Epicenter> It would just make my / and then call the rest of the disk "unusuable" :P
<alpaco> why i can't find icecat, iceweasel or iceape in synaptic?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: well, get to a console if you can
<PriceChild> alpaco, the original versions, firefox etc. are in there
<danbhfive> Epicenter: *terminal
<fantum13> Epicenter: Or altering the X config file to not let it boot, or just spamming contrl-alt-backspace when it was booting. Upgrading to gutsy fixed it, IIRC.
<alpaco> I don't want firefox, I want icecat which is 100% free
<kestir> but blows
<alpaco> if I package it can it be included on the repositories?
<Epicenter> fantum13: what version is Gutsy? 7.10?
<Amon_Re> alpaco: get the debian files then
<Epicenter> because I installed 7.10
<fantum13> Epicenter: Yes.
<alpaco> Amon_Re: shall I add debian repositories?
<kestir> you shall
<KiD_ChAoS> compiz on Suse possible?
<alpaco> ok
<erUSUL> alpaco: bad idea; imnsho
<rsk> KiD_ChAoS: wrong channel
<danbhfive> Epicenter: have you gotten to a terminal?  if so, run 'free'
<erUSUL> KiD_ChAoS: ask on a suse channel
<Epicenter> the system is not delayed in Failsafe XTerm
<Epicenter> which I got to successfully
<Epicenter> free ram is 45,432k
<Epicenter> swap free is 851,112kb
<Epicenter> All of swap is unused
<ruth> mh, kann man eigentlich irgendwie gucken wer/was gerade auf ein bestimmtes verzeichniss zugreift?
<danbhfive> Epicenter: hey, at least you got swap, thats good, now try to upgrade
<fantum13> alpaco: Have you enabled all of the repositories? I can see iceweasel in my apt.
<kidem> anyone have issues with azureus client....i installed it...it starts then just stops....i have a desktop same OS version and it works...but this is a laptop..any ideas?
<alpaco> fantum13: let me see
<Orfeous> having problems installing latest nvidia-drivers with ubuntu hardy
<Orfeous> tried both envy and nvidiascrip..
<Orfeous> nvidiascript..
<Amon_Re> alpaco: add the debian repo's? Nah, that's asking for trouble, just get the debs for icecat & iceweasel
<Orfeous> nothing works!
<danbhfive> !hardy | Orfeous
<ubotu> Orfeous: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Xecuter> how do i downgrade a package through ssh?? want to downgrade gcc
<fantum13> Xecuter: apt-get install gcc-version
<alpaco> Amon_Re: ok, thanks
<stachou57_> bonjour
<Epicenter> I assume i need to add internet repositories to upgrade?
<alpaco> stachou57: salut
<Orfeous> danbhfive: whats wrong with you?
<Amon_Re> Xecuter: dpkg -i <package.deb> SHOULD Work
<stachou57_> j'ai besoin d'un pas a pas pour installer neuf media center une aide svp
<Epicenter> all I have right now is the CDROM which this system doesn't have
<Xecuter> fantum13, got  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gcc3.3"
<danbhfive> Orfeous: what IS wrong with me?
<astro76> Orfeous: #ubuntu+1 for hardy
<astro76> !fr | stachou57_
<ubotu> stachou57_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stachou57_> ok
<fantum13> Xecuter: If you're using the bash shell, you can hit tab to autocomplete possible versions. I can install gcc-2.95 to gcc-4.2
<stachou57_> merci
<Orfeous> dahitokiri: that url doenst help me at all!
<Xecuter> fantum13, i'll try
<roddersg> can anyone tell me whether cups requires lpr to be installed?
<astro76> Orfeous: the key point was #ubuntu+1
<NoD--> OOOOPS
<Orfeous> astro76: ok, checking it out! thank you!
<Wallin> Hello there, Im to ubuntu and well linux systems. Been a windows guy for like as long as I could remember.. Anyway, I was trying to unpack a .rar file with Ark but it doesnt work.. do I need some other program or what?
<Amon_Re> So,  does anyone know how i can specify options for modules to be applied at boot?
<alpaco> fantum13: I have enabled everything, but since the servers are in Iran the repository might not be complete, let me try the US server
<LimCore> what happened to gpref?!
<LimCore> I cant install it
<Amon_Re> /etc/modules ? Or should i recreate a /etc/modules.conf file?
<oskude> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> roddersg: no there is no need (btw the lpr command you can install is a cups executable to provide lpd compability)
<omkar> hi
<omkar> frinds
<omkar> i am getting hal error
<omkar> what is this
<omkar> hal error?
<leppy> hardware abstraction layer
<fantum13> Amon_Re: Ubuntu users /etc/modules by default, IFAIK. You can just use that if the functionality is the same
<Scunizi> !enter | omkar
<ubotu> omkar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roddersg> hi erUSUL - found the problem on wine, that we were discussing the other day
<omkar> ok
<benjamin_> k pasa cabrones , hijos d puta , m cago en vuetsros pútos
<edju> lspci id of my  wireless has "03:00.0".  what does that mean?
<benjamin_> okokok
<Amon_Re> fantum13: 'k thx, that's what i needed to know
<alpaco> Add/Remove -> some repositories fail when downloading package information, what's wrong?
<omkar> how can i fix it?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell omkar about enter | omkar see priv msg from ubotu
<Amon_Re> alpaco: do sudo apt-get update from the console for details
<erUSUL> roddersg: can you refresh my memory?
<alpaco> ok
<danbhfive> !enablesources | alpaco this might help you too
<ubotu> alpaco this might help you too: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<roddersg> erUSUL - using Dapper & Wine, could not open files and has the win95 commdll errors
<chazco> Anyone syncing a HTC TyTn 2 with Ubuntu care to explain how they did it?
<alpaco> danbhfive: thanks
<alpaco> ubotu: thanks\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ravi> python
<id10t> anyone know about booting 6.10 live cd on a g4 ibook?
<alpaco> lol
<roddersg> erUSUL - found out that if I reverted to the old wine on the repositories it works ok.  The latest wine on the winehq site doesn't
<fantum13> Poor ubotu lives a joyless life. He doesn't know about love, either.
<omkar> how to fix hal error
<danbhfive> omkar: have you run sudo apt-get upgrade yet?
<chad|Nix> id10t: use a program called parallels or vmware fusion
<Epicenter713> OK; how do I set up Ubuntu to use an internet repository for packages?
<Epicenter713> It's trying to use CDROM now and the system has no drive
<omkar> not yet
<id10t> chad|Nix, i'm trying to rescue some data off a broken os x install
<erUSUL> roddersg: weird; never have had problems with the winhq versions but i do not use wine heavily either
<omkar> @dan
<danbhfive> !enablesources | Epicenter713
<ubotu> Epicenter713: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<oskude> id10t, i think 6.10 still has PPC support, so no need for a emulator
<Ravi> can any one tell me how to install Django-0.96.1.tar.gz  on window XP
<erUSUL> roddersg: well what to say... just stick with the version hat works for you ;) "if it works do not touch it" XD
<chad|Nix> hm.. not sure then - my gf's got a g5 laptop and I installed nix in paralells for her
<Scunizi> id10t: burn a new cd with hardy version..
<fantum13> Epicenter713: Uncheck the CD box in System>Administration>Software Sources.
<roddersg> erUsul - did a VM install and checked out the problem
<erUSUL> Ravi: very wrong channel
<Epicenter713> I'm not in a WM, I'm in xterm
<id10t> Scunizi, go back to 5.10? or 6.06/lts?
<Epicenter713> How am I supposed to do that? :P
<bod_> is anyone willing to tell me why my script doesnt work? :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54485/
<bruenig> bod_, your link isn't clickable :(
<ankur> How to I get wifi to work on my HP dv6516tx laptop?
<Ravi> erUSUL: tnx which channel to join
<Scunizi> id10t: neither 7.04
<fantum13> id10t: I would suggest using a distribution with better PPC support. If you're willing to spend some time, try Gentoo, it runs great on PPC.
<bod_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54485/
<bod_> my bad
<id10t> Scunizi, no ppc for 7.04
<bod_> bruenig, :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54485/
<id10t> fantum13, i just need a live cd to pull some data out of a bad os x install
<bod_> no damn
<bruenig> bod_, you only need sudo for the last command by the way
<erUSUL> Ravi: or django one or maybe a windows one
<bod_> bruenig, really?
<bruenig> bod_, yes, the rest can be done as regular user
<Scunizi> id10t: ah.. missed that tid bit.. use 6.06  more stable.. then maybe also consider fantum13
<Demian> care e adresa din romania la server
<bod_> bruenig, what about the rm commands?
<fantum13> id10t: Are you asking how to boot off of the CD? To do that, you hold C or command-C on boot.
<Ravi> tnx ErUSUL
<protonchris> bod_: Are you getting an error?
<bruenig> bod_, what is -a in cp supposed to do?
<Cromag> !ro
<bod_> protonchris, no
<id10t> fantum13, no, i can boot 6.10 but it does not give me a desktop... im stuck in a ram disk with a bare minimum shell
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<id10t> fantum13, no networking, etc.
 * id10t is experienced linux user, just not on a ibook for rescue purposes
<Xecuter> fantum13, i've installed gcc3.3, but gcc --version shows 4.1.3
<bod_> bruenig, i was told to add those ,.,. they said something about recursive and hidden files
<fantum13> id10t: If you're trying to rescue a system, you probably don't want ubuntu, it has sketchy PPC support.
<id10t> fantum13, funny, it runs great on my daughters g3 imac
<fantum13> Xecuter: That's because the gcc wrapper will use the latest version. try using the gcc-3.3 executable.
<fantum13> id10t: The latest version?
<bruenig> bod_, ok, -r makes since, I haven't seen -a ever to be honest with you, but why are you tarring it exactly?
<Xecuter> fantum13, ah of course
<id10t> fantum13, yeah, the 6.10 (last ppc release for ubuntu)
<oskude> id10t, is there a ppc version of knoppix ?
<protonchris> bod_: does it work if you try to run it from the command line using ./scriptname?
<id10t> oskude, good idea, checking now...
<bod_> bruenig, im making a script to ease making GDM screens,. they need to be tar'd in a certain folder,.
<am^2u> hey guys can i install ubuntu with the help of an iso by mounting it on windows ?
<bod_> protonchris, it almost works,. try using it,. see what you think
<chad|Nix> does anyone have an idea how to fix
<am^2u> my cd rom is not working and i wish to install Ubuntu 7.10
<chad|Nix> Errors were encountered while processing:
<chad|Nix>  kubuntu-docs
<chad|Nix> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<oskude> id10t, the last time i tried ppc, was with yellowdog years ago, dunno if they have livecd
<erUSUL> bod_: i witll use thwe $HOME varaible instead of usin whoami to contruct the path
<am^2u> i have the iso on the HD
<bod_> erUSUL, why?
<bruenig> bod_, ok well the obvious problem is that you can't have permissions to do the tar command
<id10t> oskude, i couldn't find a download link on the ydl site... may just use a debian netinstall cd if it comes to it
<bod_> bruenig, sudo the tar command?
<erUSUL> bod_: seems cleaner to me
<bruenig> bod_, that tar command is creating a tarball in an area only owned by root
<bod_> erUSUL, will it matter? il use your way in future
<bruenig> bod_, yes if that is what you need, I am not exactly sure how gdm does themes so there could be a conceptual problem with the script on top of that
<brobostigon> the problem with gentoo, i find is it has to compile everything during installation, and on a slower machine, its particlly useless.
<oskude> id10t, dunno if this list is correct http://www.livecdlist.com/?pick=Linux_PPC&showonly=All&sort=&sm=1
<bruenig> bod_, furthermore when you sudo the tar command, the last command will be unnecessary
<am^2u> guys can i install ubuntu by mounting its iso on windows ?
<id10t> oskude, killer link, thanks
<bod_> bruenig, i no how to do it threw the gui but i want to cut down the time it takes to do that,.,. ok,.,. and true bout the last 1 ty,.,. il post my finished model for you to have a look at ,.,. cheers
<fantum13> Does anyone know what level of optimization, if any, is used to build packages in the repositories?
<id10t> am^2u, no... you could use vmware within windows and point to the iso instead of a cdrom though
<incorrect> i am trying to define my bonding module aliases, however i don't see somewhere where i can my custom options in /etc/modprobe.d/
<fantum13> brobostigon: But after that, its nice and fast :)
<bruenig> bod_, yeah I don't use gdm at all which is why I can't see if what you are doing is right or not is what I mean
<am^2u> id10t , hmm thanks
<danbhfive> am^2u: there are ways of installing ubuntu from windows without a cdrom
 * id10t loves mirrors.kernel.org flooding his d/l link at max speed
<bod_> bruenig, ok,.,. just out of interest,. what do you use?
<am^2u> danbhfive , please tell me !
<bruenig> bod_, I don't use any, I just have init log me in automatically
<bod_> bruenig, ah,.,. cool,. but the youll be able to tell if it looks ok,.,. cheers m8
<NEUBIE> i found that my SB X-Fi soundcard is not supported i linux. I enabled the onboard soundcard in bios. booted up in ubuntu and found it in the volumcontrol in the OSS. Then i rebooted and guess what it is now gone. What can i do to get my soundcard working.
<id10t> thanks all for the assist/confirmation on ppc stuff
<bruenig> I can see obvious errors
 * id10t goes to make biscuits, gravy, eggs, grits, tea, coffee
<danbhfive> am^2u: you could try wubi, or searching on sourceforge
<__mikem> Can someone here help me with wubi-cdboot.exe. I am trying to use it, but when it gets to the part where I have to select a partition, the virtual disk doesn't show up as a choice to install ubuntu on
<am^2u> danbhfive , wubi is for 7.04
<kane77> hi.. can someone guide me through process of recovering my grub? here's what I did: I wanted to reinstall windows, in bios I disabled the disk that ubuntu's on and tried to chkdsk the second disk.. after reboot I reenabled the ubuntu disk, but now instead of grub I get windows ME options (!! there haven't been windows milenium for couple of years now) what might have happened??
<am^2u> and it downloads the entire .iso from the net
<am^2u> i laready have the Iso on my HD
<erUSUL> !grub | kane77
<ubotu> kane77: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NEUBIE> i found that my SB X-Fi soundcard is not supported i linux. I enabled the onboard soundcard in bios. booted up in ubuntu and found it in the volumcontrol in the OSS. Then i rebooted and guess what it is now gone. What can i do to get my soundcard working.
<danbhfive> am^2u: then search sourceforge, there is a project there I used once
<__mikem> Can someone here help me with wubi-cdboot.exe. I am trying to use it, but when it gets to the part where I have to select a partition, the virtual disk doesn't show up as a choice to install ubuntu on
<NEUBIE> ANYONE??????
<bulmer> kane77-> background info first, how many drives you had, which partition ubuntu was installed, windows? then you unhook which drive?
<erUSUL> !sound | NEUBIE
<ubotu> NEUBIE: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danbhfive> !nocdinstall | am^2u
<ubotu> am^2u: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bulmer> __mikem-> what virtual disk?
<ambro> can somebody teach me how to connect to undernet irc server using pidgin
<__mikem> bulmer, well, the one wubi-cdboot.exe is supposed to create
<danbhfive> am^2u: from that, this webpage looks like what you want http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<bod_> how do i delete a directory?
<Xecuter> rm dir
<astro76> bod_: rm -r
<bod_> Xecuter, ty
<Xecuter> bod_, rm -r
<astro76> ambro: you should use a real irc client like xchat
<bod_> astro76, whats with the -r?
<bulmer> __mikem-> can you change your nick, difficult to type yours..or else am not going to respond
<kane77> bulmer: I have two drives, one that has ubuntu (hda) and one that had windows (sda).. but windows got borked (I haven't used it for couple of months) so I decided to check drive first... so I disabled hda and checked sda.. now it gives me win ME stuff (which is very strange...)
<NEUBIE> ubotu: TNX :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * __mikem sighs
<ambro> ah ok tnx for the info
<Seveas> __mikem, LOL :)
<Seveas> __mikem, change it to ___mikem ;)
<bod_> Xecuter, whats with the -r?
<kane77> bulmer: I went through the grub recovery and am going to try to reboot...
<fantum13> ambro: Just add a new IRC account and set the "sever" field to undernet.
<__mikem> Seveas, I am trying to get help though. I don't want to be a pain
<__mikem> for some reason, the /nick command isn't working
<Seveas> __mikem, what do you need help with?
<Seveas> ah
<kestir> Hi, when I run 'make' I get "error 127"
<Xecuter> bod_, recursive, you must use it when deleting a dir and its content
<Seveas> __mikem, are you muted in any channels you're in?
<__mikem> Seveas, I am trying to use wubi-cdboot.exe which is in the main dirrectory of the 7.10 disk
<bod_> Xecuter, ok cheers
<_Lucretia_> how do I get totem to play cd's?
<__mikem> Seveas: no
<Seveas> __mikem, check the status window of the server
<mumra1> I need to update my bios, but the executable MSI provides needs windows in order to create the bios update disk
<Xecuter> _Lucretia_, open totem and in the menu choose the CD...?
<ambro> fantum13>no nedd to specify the server or any other thing for that matter?
<__mikem> Seveas: how do I switch to another tab in irssi?
<bod_> Xecuter, i get this message?? :rm: descend into write-protected directory `./Human/'?
<Seveas> __mikem, /win 1
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: no
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: says it cant
<kestir> __mikem: or alt+(1)(2) etc
<kel39> euhm, hi all :) Ive a little question, witch ftp server is easy and simple to set up, anyone? :)
<Xecuter> bod_, its write protected... you have to remove the write protection
<fantum13> ambro: Yes, you have to specify the server. Add a new account, use the drop-down menu to select the IRC protocol, then add the server and nick.
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: play audio disc is greyed out
<kidem> hey guys im trying to install a game using apt-get and i get this error...E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) Any ideas?
<fantum13> kel39: Try GProFTPD
<bod_> Xecuter, ok cheers
<nmsa> hi, I have the following lines repeating in syslog: /USR/SBIN/CRON[31187]: (www-data) CMD (/tmp/ChuCu/y2kupdate >/dev/null 2>&1)
<Xecuter> _Lucretia_, what does it say?
<kel39> program i mean
<nmsa> can someone tell me what this may be?
<Seveas> kidem, another apt-get/synaptic/package install thing is running
<kestir> kidem: are you running synaptic package manager?
<Scunizi> mumra1: I can't remember the name but someone told me there is a win boot rescue cd.  If you can boot to that maybe put the msi on a usb key and run it.
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: "no input plugin" if I open location -> /dev/scd0
<__mikem> seveas, no I am not muted in any of the channels I am in
<kidem> i closed it before i did apt-get
<kel39> fantum13: eh, thx, what about gftp?
<alpaco> package information that start with "Translation-en_US" fail! what's wrong? ubuntu has chosen repositories in Hungary for me.
<Seveas> __mikem, do you see an error in the server window?
<kidem> hmm working now
<Seveas> alpaco, that's ok
<fantum13> kel39: I've never used it, so I wouldn't know.
<__mikem> Seveas, every nick I chose so far is taken :(
<bod_> Xecuter, how do i force yes on all questions asked when removing a dir    -y?    ??
<alpaco> Seveas: what is this error then?
<Xecuter> _Lucretia_, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/20287
<kel39> ive done some sesearch, and some say gFTP is ok, and some say ProFTPd, so i dunno actualy.
<mumra1> ok, here's another problem: all of my drives are SATA, but my current bios revision doesnt seem to want to boot a SATA drive
<mikem235> okay bulmer I changed my nick, now could we continue
<Xecuter> bod_, rm --help ;)
<bod_> ok ty
<erUSUL> nmsa: som cron job is running a comand from /tmp/ChuCu/y2kupdate afaics
<Xecuter> bod_, in this case, i think you're looking for force ;)
<Scunizi> mumra1: has it ever booted to the install sata drives?
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: "bash: hal-disable-polling: command not found"
<fantum13> bod_: Try ``man rm" for more complete information.
<bod_> Xecuter, thats what i thought but looking at the help, that only works for nonexistent files
<mumra1> scunizi: no
<fantum13> mumra1: If you have no other way, you could install grub on a floppy and boot from that.
<bod_> fantum13, cheers
<Kiborg> Hi! I have one question. What is better to use for movies VLC or Totem?
<brobostigon> Kiborg: vlc is better by miles
<bod_> Kiborg, vlc for a nice gui Totem for simplicity
<fantum13> Kiborg: Totem. VLC is best used for streaming and transcoding.
<danbhfive> Kiborg: I like totem myself  :p
<mikem235> bulmer: if you aren't going to help, I am going to switch back to my other nick
<bod_> me too
<alpaco> Kiborg: I like totem
<Xecuter> _Lucretia_, strange, i've got it... try autocompletion
<Scunizi> mumra1: that's really weird.. if it has sata capability on the board there might be something you missed in the bios for turning them on.  or boot order something.. No point in having sata connections if you cant use them..
<Kiborg> I found problems getting subtitles to work in totem
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: no, it doesn't exist, I'm on feisty
<danbhfive> Kiborg: I like totem because it supports my mousewheel to ff and rw
<lukasz> !unrealircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrealircd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fantum13> Kiborg: Nothing is stopping you from having both installed and using one or the other as situations change.
<lukasz> I need to know how I can install UnrealIRCD on Ubuntu
<lukasz> !unreal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unreal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Miller04> !my_cock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my_cock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edju> will a 32-bit wireless driver work on amd64?
<Xecuter> _Lucretia_, try installing totem-xine
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: it is already
<lukasz> ./list
<lukasz> hmm
<nmsa> erUSUL: indeed, I have it for user www-data
<alpaco> somebody please see if icecat is available on dapper drake (ubuntu 7.10) repositories
<Scunizi> !ops | Miller04
<bod_> hey guys,.,. i wrote a script that doesnt work,.,. when i run the script in terminal,. the terminal closes before i can read the errors,. how can i keep the terminal up?
<ubotu> Miller04: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<nmsa> do you have it as well? how come was placed there ?
<Ostpam> hello
<alpaco> bod_: ctrl+f1 to f6
<bod_> hi
<danbhfive> bod_: whats the script?
<bod_> alpaco, what does that do? when do i do that?
<sethk> bod_, take the exit line out of the script
<alpaco> bod_: that's a login shell
<sethk> bod_, or, redirect the output of whatever script you are running to  file.
<Xecuter> bod_, start a terminal and run the script from there... then it wont close
<bod_> all of you, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54490/
<alpaco> bod_: when you open the terminal in gnome, it's not a login shell, it's a shell running inside another shell
<kidem> So does ubuntu have a built in tool for view ntfs partitions?
<Xecuter> _Lucretia_, sorry can't find anything... seems to be a bug... try googling...
<alpaco> kidem: yes it does
<_Lucretia_> ta
<kidem> whats it called?
<alpaco> kidem: I have reading and writing to my ntfs partitions for 2 years now without any problem
<Seveas> kidem 'mount'
<kidem> i can see it but can open it
<kidem> cant
<alpaco> kidem: i don't know, ubuntu identifies ntfs partitions out of the box and you can mount it in nautilus
<kidem> ohhhh i thought it was mounted...k
<danand> kidem - there is no special app - just use mount as Seveas said
<alpaco> kidem: Places > Computer > left-side pane > 9.8 GB Volume
<_Lucretia_> Xecuter: no matter, i'll use rhythmbox instead
<incorrect> ok i want to write a bonding wiki entry for ubuntu,
<bod_> alpaco,  which ctrl+ number should i use?
<incorrect> where do i do that
<alpaco> bod_: whichever you like, it doesn't matter
<|Dreams|> is it possible to resize my partition on my hard drive so i can move 80gb of my files onto it then format and reinstall my OS on the first partition
<ambro> im using the 7.1  version mounts ntfs files just fine
<alpaco> bod_: to get back to your GUI gnome desktop, press ctrl+f7 or ctrl+f9
<bod_> alpaco,.,. ok ty,.,. ive found the prob
<kidem> lol i dont know what im smoking it was working the hole time.. :|
<alpaco> bod_: np
<mroc> i'm running an ati radeon x800 and the display is reallllly slow and laggy (ati driver).  when enable the restricted driver, the monitor shows a bunch of vertical lines on reboot and kicks back to failsafe x.   any ideas?
<alpaco> mroc: is it a laptop?
<mroc> no, desktop
<alpaco> mroc: ask on EFnet #linux too, good channel
<danand> mroc - have you looked in the X log file for errors - cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<store> Can someone give me a hand limiting the bandwidth to this pc?
<mroc> danand: no errors there
<bod_> alright this is weird,,. anyone here using gnome gui, and willing to test a script for me?
<danand> mroc - no warnings either?? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
<darwich> danish
<darwich> !danish
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<mroc> danand:  plenty of warnings - how should i show them?
<bod_> alpaco, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54492/    that script works,.,. however the tar.gz file it creates. when i try to use login window chooser thing it says its not a valid tar.gz or tar archive?
<jengle> hi all.
<no_mind> my ubuntu doesnot have /etc/inittab . What do i do ?
<branstrom> Anybody used afpfs-ng in Ubuntu?
<jengle> I'm looking for a program that can graph simple functions on a cartesian plane...
<branstrom> How does a regular user get access to /dev/fuse?
<danand> !pastebin > mroc
<jay> !ie4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jengle> I've tried GNUPlot but it's a bit too complicated for my needs.
<darwich> can anyone help me with my ati and ubuntu ?
<alpaco> bod_: I'm a newbie sensei :)
<danand> jengle - was gonna suggest GNUPlot :( - will OpenOffice not do??
<mroc> danand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54493/
<bod_> alpaco,  oh ,. sorry friend,. u sounded well informed earlier,,. ty anyway
<no_mind> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jengle> danand: I didn't know OO offered a graphing program, i'll have a look. thanks.
<bod_> can anyone help? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54492/    that script works,.,. however the tar.gz file it creates. when i try to use login window chooser thing it says its not a valid tar.gz or tar archive?
<erUSUL> jengle: genius
<bulmer> kane77-> did the original sda had ME on it?
<alpaco> bod_: reading Harley Hahn's student guide to unix, great book
<store> Can someone give me a hand limiting the bandwidth to this pc?
<erUSUL> !upstart | no_mind
<ubotu> no_mind: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bod_> alpaco, coolio.,.,. ive just ordered a python book of amazon
<danand> jengle - should be in the spreadsheet prog - like M$ Excel
<gomezX01> hi i'm having trouble getting an IP address of the DHCP server when i do network trace I always see a DHCP NAK comming in, after 4 minutes i finally get the DHCP ACK anybody that can help me with this?
<danand> Can any one help mroc with his X problem - see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54493/ - I'm not sure whats wrong!
 * Myiasia Pardon if I seem idle. Configuring XChat, here.
<mroc> danand:  thanks for trying though!
<bod_> does this command look ok to everyone? : sudo tar czf /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human1.tar.gz /home/$username/Desktop/Human
<rinaldi_> noob question here, when i ran the realplayer.bin i got from the real website, it simply creates a folder on the desktop, i can run reaplayer from there, but is it where the folder should be. i would prefer it to be in the applications section...
<danand> mroc - have you tried googling the errors? - that may turn up something
<darwich> can anyone help me with my ati and ubuntu ?
<kestir> rinaldi_: mv it to /usr/bin
<kestir> rinaldi_: or/usr/local/bin etc
<mroc> danand:  i didn't search specifically for those errors...probably should have thought to do that.  most of my searches were more generic (x800 and gutsy related).  i'll see what i can come up with.
<kestir> rinaldi_: that way you can run it simply by typing in a command prompt its name
<kestir> rinaldi_: when you want to run a program, the system looks for those programs in your $PATH
<rinaldi_> kestir: ah i see so just download them to /usr/bin in future, also is it the same with the tar.gz files, they always appear on desktop...
<danand> rinaldi_ - /usr/local/bin is prefered location for "locally" created apps
<sirius> Hi, do you know how to shorten the lenght of password? Where is the setting to change?
<kestir> rinaldi_: type 'echo $PATH' in a command prompt
<kestir> rinaldi_: and then put the program in the first on that list...which might be /usr/local/sbin
<danand> sirius - type man passwd for info
<jay> does anyone know how to run ie4linux after installing
<Pandab34R> Does anyone know why my ubuntu would be showing squares instead of letters?
<sirius> let me see...
<kestir> danand: I didn't know that...thanks for the tip
<mroc> danand:  thanks again for the help.  i'll probably be back later with progress or asking for more help...we'll see.
<roddersg> is there a command to make a "beep" sound, short of a small perl script?
<roddersg> bash command
<danand> mroc - good luck!
<danand> kestir - np
<kestir> roddersg: press alt-g in a terminal
<gomezX01> hi i'm having trouble getting an IP address of the DHCP server when i do network trace I always see a DHCP NAK comming in, after 4 minutes i finally get the DHCP ACK anybody that can help me with this?
<spaceninja> the chaos channel? :D
<roddersg> kestir -need to put it in a script, currently using print 007 in perl
<danand> roddersg - not sure if this is right but take a look at beep - sudo apt-get install beep
<kodge> !wine
<spaceninja> when will ubuntu make it's own package manager?
<bulmer> gomezX01-> you dont know your dhcp server address?
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kodge> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gomezX01> yes i do
<spaceninja> rewrite ubuntu and get rid of the debian heritage
<spaceninja> :)
<bulmer> gomezX01-> so i dont understand the issue?
<kestir> roddersg: tell me if this makes a sound...'echo -e "\a"
<spaceninja> get a clean ubuntu distro
<spaceninja> make it*
<gomezX01> it takes a long time before i get an address of the server
<fybix> Where does firefox store the cookies? I looked at cookies.txt but my wordpress login isn't in there.
<roddersg> no
<RB2> What application do I use as a remote desktop client? I remember asking this question before and feeling silly when I got the answer.
<roddersg> 'echo -e "\a" => no
<danand> spaceninja - whats wrong with Debian??
<kestir> roddersg: are you using gnome-terminal?
<bulmer> gomezX01-> what do you mean ?  a long time? what are you exactly doing to get it?
<bulmer> !who | gomezX01
<ubotu> gomezX01: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kestir> roddersg: and, does alt-g make a beep?
<Epicenter713> Fully updated Xubuntu. Everything is fast and responsive when I first am logging in, or when I click "log out" in XFCE. but once XFCE finishes loading everything is sluggish and horribly choppy, even
<Epicenter713> mouse movements.
<gomezX01> bulmer in the network trace i see DHCP-NAK messages (witch tells) my client to do a new request.  after 4 minutes i get an address
<roddersg> kestir - yes, but want a generic version
<Epicenter713> Any idea what may be wrong?
<roddersg> alt-g no sound ==> apt-cache search turns up softbeep
<bulmer> gomezX01-> is your client requesting at all? you started your client to make a request how?
<kestir> roddersg: right click on your gnome-terminal window, edit current profile and check to see if "Terminal Bell" is checked
<Pandab34R> Does anyone know why my ubuntu would be showing squares instead of letters?
<gomezX01> in windows ipconfig /release /renew  in linux /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gomezX01> bulmer
<bulmer> yes?
<rinaldi_> kestir: i didn't need to do that $PATH thing, it appeared in applications after i ran it in /usr/bin/. do i need to do the other bit?
<roddersg> yeah get beeps from all programs except mine
<gomezX01> bulmer: or just unplug my cable
<kestir> rinaldi_: nope...
<gomezX01> bulmer i can send you the network trace if you like
<danand> Pandab - you may have a wierd font in use that the terminal can't display
<spaceninja> danand: It has a wierd repository system, and the config files are messy, and the init script is outdated. I just think it would be awesome if someone just remade the whole file system, made it's own SIMPLE package manager, to make an nice gui interface to it. THE POTETIONALS ARE HUGE. Just make it simpler, and get rid of debian stuff. Make it your own :)
<cinex> hi; I have just installed kubunu hardy alpha 3 (so as to test out the b43 driver) when I load any of the broadcom drivers (even ndiswrapper ones) it doesnt set up the NIC. what do I need to do ?
<kestir> rinaldi_: but it's a good thing to know. don't bother putting tar.gz's in those directories...as those are basically zip files
<bulmer> gomezX01-> not yet, i want to understand what are you doing to initiate the request of an ip from the client
<rinaldi_> kestir: so how can i install those tar.gz's?
<spaceninja> spaceninja: It's a real mess, that's the feeling im getting.
<spaceninja> haha
<spaceninja> danand
<spaceninja> I wont use it becuase it's so cluttery
<kestir> rinaldi_: right click on them, then go into the directory that it makes and read whatever docs come with it
<gomezX01> bulmer: as i told you in windows ipconfig /release then Ipconfig /renew in linux /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kestir> rinaldi_: right click on them and extract, bnasically
<alpaco> I have enabled all repositories but don't find IceCat in synaptic (dapper drake ubuntu 7.10)
<rinaldi_> kestir: k thanks a lot
<Seveas> gomezX01, not if you use network-manager
<bulmer> gomezX01-> on all your clients both windows and linux, it takes 4 minutes to get a response from the dhcp server?
<Seveas> in that case it's /etc/dbus/event.d/*NetworkManager restart
<gomezX01> bulmer: yes
<danand> spaceninja - apt is probably one of the best repository systems there is - Your probably not gonna convince me otherwise - I'm a big Debian fan. Ubuntu simply wouldn't be here without Debian
<kestir> danand: /agree
<bulmer> gomezX01-> whats between your clients pc and the dhcpserver?  switches? hubs? routers? what?
<danand> spaceninja - :P
<no_mind> !single user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about single user - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<no_mind> !singleuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about singleuser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h6mi1007> #linux
<gomezX01> bulmer: switches
<kestir> danand: I never really grasped why I wasn't a fan of linux until I tried Debian.  It was the packages!
<no_mind> how do i force password for single mode login ?
<gomezX01> bulmer : dhcp server is a VPN-1Edge box from sofaware
<bulmer> gomezX01-> manage switches? if manage are you sure its not filtering anything?
<Myiasia> I used to run Redhack back in the day. What was it.. 9.0, I think?
<gomezX01> bulmer: just working as normal switches
<Myiasia> That was a nightmare.
<ene_dene> could someone recomend a book that explains working with scripts? And that it starts with an assumption that you don't know anything about the subject?
<spaceninja> danand: Apt is old, it's done it's job. And what's the deal with have 5 different package managers? pkginst apt-get aptitude, synaptics, and so on? Just make one that works, and build a gui interface that uses it.
<danand> kestir - I remember the days of having to sort out all package dependencies manually with Redhat - rpm sucks
<bulmer> gomezX01-> can you also try to substitute another dhcp server preferably a linux box that can serve same purpose?
<kestir> ene_dene: Learning the bash Shell
<kestir> danand: agree 100%
<gomezX01> bulmer: thought of the same thing myself
<ene_dene> kestir: thank you
<mcsqueeze> Hi. Anyone know of a way to password protect files+folders without reformatting my laptop under truecrypt?
<danand> spaceninja - synaptics, aptitude etc are all just front end GUI's for the apt system
<kestir> danand: I will never go back to spending hours isntalling dependency after dependency after dependency
<gomezX01> it's in saudi arabia :) so i will tell the engineer to do it :)
<Myiasia> Then a friend of mine installed Gentoo for me, and I thought "emerge" was the stuff.
<bruenig> spaceninja, five package managers is baffling for sure, if you dislike it, I would probably go to a different distro
<bulmer> gomezX01-> well make your life simpler first, rather than having these exotic devices you may not be familiar with
<gomezX01> bulmer how dot i do the color thing
<Epicenter713> Is there a way to get a terminal window in XFCE?
<danand> kestir - That used to be a nightmare XO
<Myiasia> Then someone introduced me to Ubuntu a few years ago. Even better. XD
<tz34781> Epicenter713: alt-f2   xterm
<spaceninja> there should be one simple way of doing things, not thousands, with all their little apps, files cluttered all over the system
<bruenig> danand, apt-get aptitude gnome-app-install auto-codec synaptic pkginst etc. completely unnecessary
<spaceninja> it's like a BEAST
<bulmer> gomezX01->  and wait a minute, are you also aware of the most recent undersea cable cut in the Middle EAst?
<spaceninja> uncontrollable
<elliotjhug> hi all, I've resized my NTFS vista partition with gparted (ntfsresize claims full support) - but now it refuses to boot. The man page suggested fix is to set access mode to LBA - but I can't since SATA doesn't do that. Any ideas?
<moonsea> wow
<kestir> bruenig: in your opinion
<spaceninja> I want full insight in every file, I want total control
<hypn0> spaceninja: some of those are for command line, not everyone installs guis
<bruenig> kestir, good rebuttal
<gomezX01> bulmer no
<Myiasia> Okay, time to restart XChat. Be back shortly.
<gomezX01> bulmer: connecting through vsat so no cables there :)
<bulmer> gomezX01-> you got to read up on the news sometimes.. ..google up those topics, undersea cables cut
<danand> bruenig - agree to a certain extent - too may choices maybe, but then each to there own - i like apt-get in a terminal others like aptitude some like synaptics - the choice is up to you
<Epicenter713> Maybe the CONSTANT Slowdown on this reasonably fast machine, Crusoe 1 GHz, 256 MB RAM ... is because Xorg is using 50% of the CPU all the time?
<Epicenter713> for god knows what reason
<spaceninja> well, I heard you shouldn't use apt-get, and that you should use aptitude, that doesn't make any sens if it's just a front end?
<bulmer> gomezX01-> you have direct link? or through ISP's?  you may be investigate the link how it gets to the other end
<kestir> bruenig: also...apt-get and dpkg do completely different tasks, you did know that, right?
<Epicenter713> now 75%
<bruenig> danand, package management should be a unitary thing, it is not one of those things like media players where choice makes a great deal of sense, choice just confuses
<bruenig> kestir, I didn't list dpkg did I
<tz34781> Epicenter713: but it only does that if you are running the xfce session, right?
<danand> bruenig - Choice is part of what makes GNU/Linux special
<bruenig> danand, package management should be a unitary thing, it is not one of those things like media players where choice makes a great deal of sense, choice just confuses
<kestir> bruenig: no, but you listed things that do different tasks.
<Epicenter713> tz34781: yes; it's fast if I just run xterm and nothing else
<bruenig> kestir, I didn't
<mannytu> :-)
<kestir> bruenig: So I assumed you were confused with there being more than one thing for you from which to choose
<spaceninja> bruenig: yes
<Epicenter713> tz34781: once XFCe finishes loading, it is slow and choppy 99% of the time. If I hit Log Out, it's suddenly full speed again!
<bulmer> gomezX01-> btw, you are the first person I know of thats have been directly affected by that cable cut..the rest I only read from the news
<coldboot|home> Cable cut?
<kestir> bruenig: I suggest reading the man pages on those apps you listed, maybe you'll be suprised
<Epicenter713> now 100% is used by Xorg!
<spaceninja> REWRITE UBUNTU, GET RID OF ALL THE DEBIAN HERITAGE! :)
<bruenig> kestir, package management is what makes a distro, the choice between package management schemes is the choice between distros not the choice within distros, to make it the choice within distros is to baffle and muddy the system
<danand> bruenig - they are all unified - they are all in one way or another using apt as their backend
<bruenig> kestir, I assure you I have
<tz34781> Epicenter713: can you try fluxbox or icewm and see if it still slows down?
<danand> spaceninja - booo :P
<Epicenter713> are they installed by default?
<gomezX01> bulmer: tnx for the help got to run
<tz34781> Epicenter713: no
<bulmer> coldboot|home-> you in the USA, not impact to you
<spaceninja> hehe
<danand> spaceninja - flame flame :)
<tz34781> Epicenter713: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<eduard> QUESTION: when rendering gtk themes, is cairo GL-accelerated?
<spaceninja> but seriously, it's a win win situation
<coldboot|home> bulmer: Wow, I just read it, an undersea cable got severed.
<spaceninja> danand
<bulmer> coldboot|home-> that started 3 days ago
<spaceninja> as long as I don't have to do the work :)
<tz34781> spaceninja: then in the gdm login screen you can choose which session type to run (xfce, fluxbox, ...)
<gentakojima> hi! i'm having some trouble getting my ati x1550 working on ubuntu with lastest fglrx drivers :( i get this -> (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel. (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected, but my card is agp!! -the board doesn't have pcie!!-
<tz34781> Epicenter713: then in the gdm login screen you can choose which session type to run (xfce, fluxbox, ...)
<tz34781> spaceninja: nvm
<roddersg> people - apt-get install beep works like a charm
<bulmer> coldboot|home-> am glad i dont have to deall with those idiots from pakistand and india cold calling
<spaceninja> tz34781: Yes, but I only got gnome installed, what should I do?
<bulmer> and some from philippines too
<tz34781> spaceninja: sorry, that message wasn't for you
<spaceninja> haha I know
<eduard> When rendering gtk themes, is cairo GL-accelerated?
<bod_> hey guys,. i have an annoying problem,.,. im using a tar command that works but inside the tar file, instead of there being a folder called human theres ,.,. /home/bod/Desktop/Human          3 unusefull files
<danand> spaceninja - the ammount of work involved in rewriting/reimplementing all the _years_ of development work done by the Debian guys would be huge - the loss of that heritage would be a massive step backwards!
<spaceninja> APT-GET IS OUTDATED, IT WILL SOON EXPLODE!!! RUN
<Epicenter713> tz34781: OK, I'm now just running xterm and Xorg is still using 50% of the CPU or more.
<bod_> sudo tar czf /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human1.tar.gz /home/$username/Desktop/Human
<elliotjhug> Repeat question, I've resized my NTFS vista partition with gparted (ntfsresize claims full support) - but now it refuses to boot. The man page suggested fix is to set access mode to LBA - but I can't since SATA doesn't do that. Any ideas?
<Epicenter713> tz34781: spiking to 75% and 96% of CPU :(
<bulmer> bod_-> you have been at this for hours, can you read up tutorials on tar, archiving on google?
<tz34781> Epicenter713: hmm. what gfx chipset do you have?
<Epicenter713> you know, I had a similar issue in XP. Anything graphical made the CPU max out!
<Epicenter713> Silicon Motion Lynx 3DM+
<moonsea> my PHILIPS LCD Monitor CAN'T recognise by video card what can i do
<tz34781> Epicenter713: ewwww...
<bod_> bulmer, i have ,. google reported nothing,.,. manuals say my command works #bash channel is almost silent
<Epicenter713> tz34781: I'm not trying to play games on it. What's wrong with it?
<tz34781> Epicenter713: i think this card is crap, even for 2D
<bulmer> bod_-> am sure google can link you to bunch of tutorials on archiving and tar..try again please
<spaceninja> danand: But it can't be that hard, just rewrite the script for every package to a new type of repos, while keeping the old one, until every package is ready. Then make a new filetree with a kernel and some gnome software, piece of cake
<alpaco> fantum13: are you on dapper drake ubuntu 7.10?
<b4l74z4r> when i play youtube videos in full screen, the video seem to get divided into vertical lines when the camera moves up or down, does anyone else have the same problem?
<b4l74z4r> no, i mean horizontal lines
<Epicenter713> tz34781: how can it be so bad that it puts the CPU to 96% doing NOTHING?
<Epicenter713> my pentium 1-133 Mhz system didn't do that, and it had garbage onboard video
<brobostigon> alpaco: dapper drake is not 7.10,
<tz34781> Epicenter713: i don't know. which driver is Xorg using now?
<alpaco> brobostigon: sorry, s/dapper drake/gutsy/g
<bod_> bulmer, im here because i have a problem,. plz dont throw me oout because ive had this probem for a few hours
<Epicenter713> tz34781: How do I check?
<bulmer> Epicenter713-> umm i have experience locking up, xorg taking up 96% of cpu..just for comparisons
<moonsea> b4l74z4r:same problem *_*  7300GT
<Epicenter713> bulmer: same chipset?
<spaceninja> ubuntu will explode in 4
<spaceninja> 3
<spaceninja> 2
<spaceninja> 1
<bulmer> bod_ i am suggesting for you to do some legwork reading..
<danand> spaceninja - to an extent thats what the Ubuntu guys _have_ done - Ubuntu is Debian
<b4l74z4r> moonsea, 7600gs
<tz34781> Epicenter713: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Section "Device", line Driver "..."
<danand> boo - spaceninja - left before i could get in a reply - coward :)
<bulmer> Epicenter713-> not same chips, just that i experience 96% cpu usage of xorg, and locks up my system..
<feng14> hello,everybody
<bod_> bulmer, i have googled for about 30 mins to an hour, ive read man pages and --help pages,. im asking in #bash     im hardly sitting on my **** waiting for someone else to do it for me ,. im just after an answer
<brobostigon> its good that ubuntu is based on debian becasue the package system is so simple and easy and straightforward, and saves me lods of time,
<elliotjhug> bod_: thats what happens - this is a free chat with volunteers - but if you repeat your question I'll see if I can help - I suggest you're more polite though
<MrObvious> brobostigon: And fast. :D
<Pirate-King> why would my web browser and email client go black somethines I log out and log in and works for a long time then will do it again?
<Epicenter713> tz34781: it's the "siliconmotion" driver
<bulmer> brod_ easy easy, your blood veins are popping...take a breather :)
<Pirate-King> why would my web browser and email client go black somethines? I log out and log in and works for a long time then will do it again?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Because you pirated them? ;p
<tz34781> Epicenter713: you can try temporary change that line to  Driver "vesa"  and see if it helps
<Pirate-King> lol
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: I'm not sure but are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<Pirate-King> 32 bit
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<bod_> elliotjhug, sorry,.,. im usually here helping people but the 1 time i have a problem i get shouted at for asking more then once in an hour,. sorry just a bit touchy,. thanks for helping
<BABA_RECORD> any one can help me
<BABA_RECORD> ?
<moonsea> b4l74z4r,use the latest mplayer may help you, i always switch to windows watching film ;-(
<BABA_RECORD> i am new at UBUNTU
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Please use tab completion so I can see your replies. Just type the first few characters of the name and  it completes it when you push Tab.
<MrObvious> !ask | BABA_RECORD
<ubotu> BABA_RECORD: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<b4l74z4r> moonlite, ok, thnx
<danand> brobostigon - its not just the packaging system - theres a whole load of stuff used in ubuntu thats been made possible by the efforts of the Debian community - to throw that all away would be a shame - Glad you agree :D - think spaceninja touched a sore spot!!
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Ok, so do any other apps do it?
<b4l74z4r> moonsea, , ok, thnx
<Epicenter713> tz34781: restarted X and the computer crashed.
<BABA_RECORD> i need another MIRC not this
<Epicenter713> this is insane
<cal> i turned off 'snapping windows' in the compizconfig settings manager, and the windows are still snapping... ?
<BABA_RECORD> but any script work
<BABA_RECORD> for
<Epicenter713> So much ubuntu "just working".
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem keeps dying on me. When I run lsusb, port 3 is reported twice, and port 4 is not reported at all. My USB peripherals stop working, and a bunch of crap is pasted to dmesg like i/o errors.
<MrObvious> !enter | BABA_RECORD
<ubotu> BABA_RECORD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tz34781> Epicenter713: just working on sane hardware
<b4l74z4r> moonsea, it's actually just youtube videos that have this disturbance, movied i play in totem are perfectly fine
<Epicenter713> tz34781: 'sane'?
<RyanPrior> Epicenter713: Hehe, any operating system that truly "just works" is far too simple to be usable. :-)
<Pirate-King> MrObvious  you understand about the black thingie?
<MrObvious> BABA_RECORD: Try XChat. Or if you want, Opera has an IRC client or even there's a Chatzilla plugin for Firefox.
<Epicenter713> yes but this is approaching ridiculous...
<BABA_RECORD> !ask where can i download 1 MIRC script to work in UBUNTU
<jay> Avant Window Navigator is amazing!!!
<b4l74z4r> os x is a nice os
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Do other apps do it?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: It could be a video issue.
<danand> RyanPrior - think theres been similar posts in the past about this - the USB system goes to sleep. Sure theres a fix - anyone remember it??
<elliotjhug> bod_: sure - I see your frustration - I get the same, I've totally screwed up my windows partition with gparted - but I don't get responses. Whats your question again - I'll have a go (sorry if I missed you repeating it - I was trying to save my partition)
<jay> b4l74z4r: ubuntu can do what osx does.... http://pcwizkid.blogspot.com/2007/12/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-vs-osx-leopard_17.html
<Pirate-King> hmm yeah I thinks so but can't really recall now web browser and email is the only one I can recall
<Epicenter713> tz34781: now everytime I start up X crashes the machine. I can't even change virtual consoles.
<Epicenter713> they're all black screens
<RyanPrior> Epicenter713: If you hang out in here, you'll learn that Ubuntu breaks all the time for all kinds of reasons, especially if you're on hardware that is poorly supported.
<tz34781> Epicenter713: argh..
<lordleemo> BABA_RECORD try using Konversation thats a decent client
<Pirate-King> how do you do that tab thing?
<CarlFK> play and aplay sound.wav plays it fine.  how come I get no sound from youtube flash?
<b4l74z4r> does anyone have disappearing window title bars when visual effects are set to normal or extra?
<BABA_RECORD> Thx Guys
<RyanPrior> Epicenter713: Have you tried letting dpkg reconfigure your xorg.conf?
<tz34781> Epicenter713: the video bios seems to be broken if even the vesa driver does not work
<bod_> elliotjhug, thanks for your help,. i think i may just have cracked it so let me give t a go, if i havent fixed it ill ask you,.,. thanks m8
<BABA_RECORD> !ask where can i find the terminal comannds ?
<Epicenter713> tz34781: There is a BIOS update but I think it can only be done from windows.
<Epicenter713> it's 2 years newer than the one I have though
<elliotjhug> RyanPrior: sorry - but thats simply not true, as with all OSs unsupported hardware doesn't work (by definition) but it breaks less often than some other OSs I could mention, and its a lot more robust with HDs and things
<bulmer> BABA_RECORD-> on a terminal  press tab twice   have fun
<Pirate-King> MrObvious how do you do that tab thing?
<danand> b4l74z4r - yes - the top half of the bar kind of disapears - but comes back if you move the window a bit - wierd - presume its a bug to be sorted
<databridge> do you use linux?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: URL to bios update?  (ill look for a boot floppy or usb stick way..
<danand> away
<brobostigon> the only system, i have ever had, thati had 0 problems with was beos, otherwise with all the other systems i have had, i have had 1 problem with something or another,
<RyanPrior> elliotjhug: It's simply not true that Ubuntu breaks for a lot of reasons and that a lot of people come in here to tell us about it? You must be new here. :-)
<tz34781> CarlFK: i guess a 1ghz transmeta crusoe machine is too old to boot from usb
<b4l74z4r> i hope they get the bugs out for the next release
<CTho_> if i compile a custom kernel do i need to also create an initrd?
<moonsea> b4l74z4r,amm... well it's normal,it's stream video ,quality not good at all
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: http://www.hitachi.co.jp/Prod/comp/OSD/pc/flora/download/snl_2007/tpc092001/rf1_208.html
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: box have floppy?
<b4l74z4r> moonsea, it doesn't happen in windows
<elliotjhug> RyanPrior: Not really - I assumed you were by your negative tone - I might have just taken it the wrong way - sorry for the preachyness
<Epicenter713> carlFK: No
<Epicenter713> It can't boot USB and has no CDROM
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Type mro and push tab.
<elliotjhug> anyway - I'll be afk for a bit
<moonsea> b4l74z4r,did u get adobe flash player version 9.0 in your firefox?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: If you type something and don't tab it's much harder for me to notice it.
<Pirate-King> MrObvious, ok
<Kodge> When I run Team Fortress 2 the sound refuses to work, and after the movie intro at the start ( guy with a valve in his head and the Valve Source splash screens ) the game closes itself. And sometimes the sound problem kils all the sound on my PC untill a relogg
<tz34781> Epicenter713: how did you install ubuntu on that? netboot?
<Pirate-King> MrObvious,  : ok
<b4l74z4r> moonsea,  i use opera but i have flash 9
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: I can't read the language that page is in.  but given your boot options, that doest matter right now.  but there is hope for the boot option problem... just a sec
<Pirate-King> can you see that?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Yeah.
<Epicenter713> tz34781: Plugged the HDD into a USB adapter on another PC, installed, swapped into the laptop and booted up. did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pirate-King> MrObvious, : ok
<tz34781> Epicenter713: painful..
<bod_> elliotjhug, thanks for your offer, but i fixed it now,.,. whats your problem,. its unlikely i can help but if i can i will,.,.lol
<KenSentMe> Flashplugin-nonfree is installed, but firefox doesn t load flash animations and keeps asking if i want to download the missing plugin. How can i enable flash in firefox?
<Epicenter713> tz34781: yes. Removing the HDD is 15 screws
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: If you want the colon and use XChat push Settings -> Preferences and then under Input Box under Nick Completion Suffix put it in there.
<tz34781> Epicenter713: so now you need to change the Driver line back
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: What kind of video card do you have?
<LoLLo> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bulmer> KenSentMe-> which ubuntu version do you have?
<moonsea> b4l74z4r,try the following instruction  right click on the video select quality then change to the best one.
<tz34781> Epicenter713: do you know how to boot to a shell (no automatic X start)?
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> hey
<overridex> anyone know if there's a way with alsa to pipe my line in through pcm or something so that it plays out all my speakers instead of just the front?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: What kind of video card do you have?
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> Cool
<b4l74z4r> moonsea, ok, i'll try that
<Gibb> Im having problems with my dns server, but only on the ubuntu computer on the network. I cant go to google.com but I can type its ip in firefox and it pulls up. How do I flush the dns or fix this problem?
<Pirate-King> nvidia
<KenSentMe> bulmer, gutsy
<Epicenter713> tz34781: I don't remember how, no. I haven't used linux in ages
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: I saw that but it's easier with tab completion. Are you using Gutsy?
<Epicenter713> I had debian back in the 'potato' days
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> Yes
<KenSentMe> bulmer, i read that the flashplugin is broken
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<bulmer> KenSentMe-> did you download the flash tar.gz from adobe?
<brobostigon> gibb: put a working dns servers into /etc/resolv.conf
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Which drivers are you using?
<bulmer> KenSentMe-> not quite true.i have it working
<KenSentMe> bulmer, no, flashplugin-nonfree
<danand> tz34781 - think you edit the boot command in grub - add a 3 to the end I think
<tz34781> Epicenter713: do you know how to give extra boot options in the grub bootloader?
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> not sure let me check
<tz34781> danand: no, runlevel 3 still has X
<Gibb> brobostigon: it worked before - it went off randomly during a synaptic update
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv What is the feedback of that command?
<bulmer> KenSentMe-> i dont know the difference between that and from the adobe site, i am using flash from adobe
<bulmer> KenSentMe-> and it is working
<danand> tz34781 - highlight the entry you want to edit and press e
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: http://syslinux.zytor.com/memdisk.php  I have used that from grub to boot a dos6.22 floppy image.  memdisk and dos622.img both go in /boot - want me to figure out the grub menu.lst lines ?
<ally_oxxo> hey guys, i have a problem. by acident i "removed" my panel at the bottom on my desktop. How do i re-enable it?
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: if you could
<KenSentMe> I would rather use the ubuntu flashplugin, i gues i will have to wait for it to be fixed
<tz34781> danand: i know how to edit grub boot options. Epicenter713 needs to know that.
<danand> tz34781 - can't remember run level exactly then - try google perhaps??
<brobostigon> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> nvidia it says
<Epicenter713> I might just say to hell with it, install XP again, and try that bios
<Epicenter713> From the windows-bound installer
<Gibb> How do I contact my dns server again? whats the command for that? thatll fix it
<danand> tz34781 - ooops - sorry :)
<tz34781> danand: there is no specific X-less runlevel in debian/ubuntu
<Gibb> DHCP server I mean, not dns
<bulmer> KenSentMe-> your choice..
<ally_oxxo> hey guys, i have a problem. by acident i "removed" my panel at the bottom on my desktop. How do i re-enable it?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Ok so it's using NVidia drivers. We need to determine what version. Did you download them from NVidia's site or just let Ubuntu install them through the Restricted Driver's Manager?
<tz34781> danand: runlevels 2-5 all have X by default
<Epicenter713> Hitachi recommends using the ASUS winflash util with the BIOS. There's a floppy image too but hell if I know how I'd get it to boot on a machine with no floppy drive.
<bulmer> Gibb-> dhclient eth0
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: does that bios update page have a floppy image?
<Gibb> thx
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> form ubuntu
<Epicenter713> carlFK: looks like it
<MrObvious> ally_oxxo: I know you Alt+F2 to get the run dialog but don't remember what you type in.
<lukasz> how do I check boxname?
<InspectorCluseau> ally_oxxo, KDE? Try running dcop
<bod_> hey guys,. i have a working script in the nautilus-scripts folder, but how do i make the script run in terminal when i right click-->scripts(tab)-->click on my script
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Ok. Hmm this is crazy.
<Liquid> when i want to install ubuntu on my pc... it is not able to find out that i have raid5
<Epicenter713> carlfK: it's actually an EXE that extracts to a boot floppy
<Epicenter713> Not an image
<danya> hello .. I'm having a problem after getting the update icon .. and try to install the updates I get this partial update msg and when i do click on it while installing I get this msg >> error authenticating those packages << and a list of the these packages .. what should I do ? .. I'm on gutsy gibbon ..
<Gibb> bulmer: That worked. Thanks. I wonder how my resolv.conf lost its data??
<danand> tz34781 - I was sure you could run without X by doing that - maybe I'm wrong - last time I done that I was running Debian
<DG19075> KenSentMe, there is a .deb available to run Adobe Flash....
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: can you give me the URL to the image?  Ill stuff it on my test box - If I can get it to boot from grub, it should tell me "error, wrong biios" or something
<MrObvious> ally_oxxo: You could always restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace). But there is a command you can run. I need some time on Google to find it.
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: it's just an installer that extracts to a floppy drive
<bulmer> Gibb-> depends on how your dhclient is configured, if its allowed to modify resolv.conf or not
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone compared Google Desktop to Tracker to know which they prefer and why?
<KenSentMe> DG19075, thanks but i'm waiting for the fix
<Liquid> i have 3 hds and they are connected in a raid5.. but ubuntu asks me which hd i want to use... how can i tell ubuntu that i have raid5?
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: With an EXE and a BIOS image in it
<ally_oxxo> MrObvious i tried to restart x already
<Gibb> bulmer: I was messing around wtih a wifi config, do you think that would have caused it?
<Liquid> i have 3 hds and they are connected in a raid5.. but ubuntu asks me which hd i want to use... how can i tell ubuntu that i have raid5?
<b4l74z4r> this is strange, there was suddenly a bunch of addresses in my xchat ignore list that i haven't added myself
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: ah.  well, give me that then
<MrObvious> ally_oxxo: Alt+F2 and then type gnome-panel and push Run.
<billenium> is there a way to make some song play when your computer boots up?
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: http://www2.hitachi.co.jp/ubs/pc/flora/download/dat/drv_2007/rf1_208f.exe
<ally_oxxo> MrObvious my panel up top is working fine, but i removed the bottom panel by mistake. So now when i minize programs i cant re-open them
<ally_oxxo> in gnome-panel?
<bulmer> Gibb-> you didnt state the problem, what is the issue really?  you're kind shotgunning things..
<chafka> hi.. now i am on windows.. i have installed ubuntu.. and when i start the computer the windows is starting automaticaly.. what should i do to fix the mbr and have the both systems???
<ally_oxxo> ok
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: IDK dude.
<gentakojima> hi! i'm having some trouble getting my ati x1550 working on ubuntu with lastest fglrx drivers :( i get this -> (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel. (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected, but my card is agp!! -the board doesn't have pcie!!-
<MrObvious> ally_oxxo: Oh. I forget that one. :\
<Boglizk> How do i associate .torrent-files with Transmission?
<brobostigon> !grub | chafka
<ubotu> chafka: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ally_oxxo> MrObvious it says "a penel is already running"
<MrObvious> !gnome
<Liquid> i have 3 hds and they are connected in a raid5.. but ubuntu asks me which hd i want to use... how can i tell ubuntu that i have raid5?
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Liquid> i have 3 hds and they are connected in a raid5.. but ubuntu asks me which hd i want to use... how can i tell ubuntu that i have raid5?
<Gibb> bulmer: My dns servers disappeared from the resolv.conf randomly
<bullgard4> smbtree prints a line " \\MD97600   MD97600 server (Samba, Ubuntu)." How can I determine the filename of this 'MD97600' server?
<bod_> anyone here good with scripts?
<ibou_> i want to remove all my *toto* named files from my / Can i do it with 1 command ?
<bulmer> Gibb-> at reboot, same thing happened?
<danand> bod_ - did you pastebin that script??
<Gibb> bulmer: didnt try rebooting yet because I stayed on irc
<Flanger> Hello, Where should I go/What should I do to make sound work in a (gnome)terminal. I get the error "Failed to open sould device". I never had the need to configure sound before in terminal, so any help is appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bod_> danand, yer,. ive got my script working ,. now my problem is,. how do i get the script to run in terminal when i right click-->scripts(tab)-->click on my script   ???
<bulmer> Gibb-> you may want to try, but anyhow, i already advised, depends on how your dhclient is configured, modify resolv.conf or not!
<Gibb> bulmer: yeah it worked. I was just wondering why the resolv.conf broke
<ally_oxxo> Jack_Sparrow do you how how to re-enable the bottom panel on Ubuntu's desktop?
<danand> bod_ - have you changed the scripts permission to executable ??
<bulmer> Gibb-> once more,  depends on how your dhclient is configured, modify resolv.conf or not!
<Jack_Sparrow> ally_oxxo: Normally, I click on the upper panel and create a new one then drag it to the bottom
<K_Nine> Boglizk: You have to change the association in your internet browser.
<Boglizk> K_Nine: Oh, i did that. Thats easy, its a button. In GNOME its not anywhere.
<bod_> danand, yes,. but usually scripts run on something,. like right clicking on a picture then using the script,. i just want it to run in terminal
<ally_oxxo> right Jack_Sparrow but, my bottom panel is only for "active programs running" like aMSN, xchat, etc. But i removed it by mistake and now when i minimize programs i cant find where they went
<ally_oxxo> any ideas Jack_Sparrow
<Pandab34R> whats the command for editing a text file in terminal?
<ally_oxxo> oh my
<ally_oxxo> never mind i fixed it
<ally_oxxo> haha
<ally_oxxo> silly me
<K_Nine> Boglizk: I don't know where else you would get a torrent file. If you have just a file, you can try right click and go to properties and maybe you can reset it there.
<Boglizk> Pandab34R: nano is the easy one, vim is the advanced one.
<Jack_Sparrow> ally_oxxo: ok
<Pandab34R> thanks
<BusMaster> I keep getting a message hda: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }. I get it every second or so and it is choking up my log files. It *has* to be incorect, because I don't have an hda. what do i do?
<WorkingOnWise> ally_oxxo: also, alt-tab still works to switch active programs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandab34R: sudo nano
<WorkingOnWise> ally_oxxo: but tha panel is better :D
<K_Nine> Boglizk: There should be an open with choice. I think if you browse to the client of choice that makes a system change.
<Pandab34R> i need to edit my x11.conf file, what would work best?
<Boglizk> K_Nine: Ill check it out.
<DRebellion> !editors | Pandab34R
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandab34R: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> Pandab34R: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<Boglizk> Pandab34R: If you're not experienced with vim, do nano.
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change the resolution in my consoles?
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: Any luck?
<danand> bod_ - do you mean "how do you run a script in a terminal??"
<Pandab34R> i did nano and nothing from the x11.conf file came ujp
<bod_> danand, yer,.ok
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: I have all the files on the box, editing menu.lst now
<DRebellion> WorkingOnWise: you need to add a vga= option in /boot/grub/menu.lst on the kernel line
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandab34R: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   Note CAPITAL X
<bod_> danand, thats prob an easier way of saying ti
<bod_> it
<danand> bod_ - type ./scriptname :)
<caravel> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandab34R: If needed.. use shift to paste into a term
<Pandab34R> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bod_> danand, can i not do it with the right click script tab,. i dont want to have to open a terminal everytime to run this command,.,. sorry just really trying to make it time efficiant
<Gibb> how do I turn my wifi card on and off in xubuntu? I dont want to leave it on unconfigured
<caravel> I'm looking for a way to setup some vncserver, in a manner that it replicates whatever is sent to the graphic card (for instance, why not even switching between all 6 consoles and the X output or messaging). Is it possible ?
<DRebellion> Gibb: sudo ifdown <card>
<overridex> anyone know if there's a way with alsa to pipe my line in through pcm or something so that it plays out all my speakers instead of just the front?
<Pandab34R> Jack_Sparrow: so is it a shift x to exit? how do I save changes?
<Gibb> Drrebellion: thanks. How do I get a list of cards?
<mmcji> morning
<mmcji> i am having a chmod problem
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: grub error... file not found.  (this seems to happen each time i figure this out...stand by...)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pandab34R: ctrl o to write then ctrl x? to exit
<DRebellion> Gibb: iwconfig
<WorkingOnWise> DRebellion: my issue is that when the Nvidia driver loads, it sets the resolution in my consoles to something my lcd just cant do, so I get black with white waving lines. My x resolituon is fine as is 3d. I am in hardy so this is a development problem there, but I would like a functioning console or 6. would the grub setting be over-ridden by the video drivers whan they load? Untill the video driver loads I can do ctrl-alt-
<Gibb> cool thanks
<bulmer> caravel i am not sure using vncserver, however if you can ssh in with -C -Y options and then start gnome-session &  you have the full acces to consoles
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: doh..  wrong slash... dam win infected my brain
<DRebellion> WorkingOnWise: i don't know
<mmcji> i want to allow my kids to see a movie i a folder i have placed on their ubuntu 7.10 desktop, but deny the ability to move the file to the trash.
<mmcji> ih ave been looking through man chmod and googling, but not come up with the right answer yet
<danand> bod_ - understand - just not sure how to do that :( - sorry bod_
<ally_oxxo> hey guys, i still have a program with my panel
<WorkingOnWise> DRebellion: :( ty anyhow...
<bod_> ok ty
<ally_oxxo> MrObvious when i minimize programs i cant find where they are hiding
<DRebellion> mmcji: chmod -w <file>
<magnetron> mmcji: change the owner of the file with sudo chown
<DRebellion> mmcji: also, chmod +r <file>
<Gibb> DRebellion: Nice. how do I bring it back up? Will the ifdown stick through a reboot?
<astro76> mmcji: chown root.root file && chmod 444 file
<DRebellion> Gibb: bring it back up with sudo ifup. it won't stick through reboot.
<mmcji> i did chown -R myuser *
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: I'll probably just put XP on here and try it from there
<mmcji> aww, i tried 400 and 500
<astro76> mmcji: the last one, the others permission is key if they are not member of the user or group
<mmcji> ok, so chown root
<mmcji> then chmod * 444
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: just got it.  box now at dos A> without using a flopy.  let me post the lines
<warlock_handler> wassup guys
<mmcji> DRebellion: Thank You
<warlock_handler> is there any karaoke software for ubuntu
<mmcji> astro76: Thank You
<x-punk> is there a way to mount an ipod touch in ubuntu without using jailbreak?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: doh.  can't ssh to a box runing dos...
<Epicenter713> How did you do this with no disk image? You made one with DOS 6.22 and added these files to it?
<DRebellion> x-punk: i think 1.1.3 firmware has disk mode?
<plectrum> does anybody now how to solve the error: Refusing to initialize GTK+,in .xsession-errors
<jrib> mmcji: they can still delete the file.  Directory permissions are what let them delete the file inside
<Pandab34R> so if i edit the xorg.conf file will i need to restart xorg to see changes?
<broken__> Any good games for ubuntu?
<Gibb> DRebellion: Im getting an error that wlan0 isnt configured - do I need to configure it before I can ifdown it?
<DRebellion> !offtopic | broken__
<ubotu> broken__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gibb> broken__: openarena
<danand> mmcji - shouldn't really change ownership to root - change to owner different from kids but allow world read in permissions
<SAngeli> how to kill a process that does not die:  1002  9328 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 R+   pts/2      0:00 grep firefox
<broken__> Gibb, thanks.
<DRebellion> SAngeli: kill -s SIGKILL <pid>
<SAngeli> I type kill 1002
<mmcji> originally i tried chown myusrid
<danand> SAngeli - kill -9 1002
<broken__> DRebellion, so I can't get support with games?
<broken__> That's not part of ubuntu?
<DRebellion> broken__: that is not support, it is a poll. you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<am^2u> hey , can i install ubuntu without a CD ROM ?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: right.  have you ever done $sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/iso ?
<mmcji> jrib: what chmod do i use to set the directory permissions to read only
<SAngeli> strange I get no process when I kill -9 1002 but if I type  ps -as | grep firefox I get Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html  002  9345 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 R+   pts/2      0:00 grep firefox
<iNeo> SAngeli: killall <name>
<incorrect> i changed my ldap server's ip addy, i updated my remote clients to point to it,  however for some strange they are saying they can't log into the server as their password is wrong
<mmcji> danand:  i agree
<caravel> bulmer: thanks for your fast answer -- wow, that's impressive, gnome panels got imported over the web :)
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: No I haven't but it looks like you're just mounting an ISO image. but How would I do that with X crashing the instant I start up and no way to a shell?
<jrib> mmcji: they can just chmod it back since they own their Desktop
<bulmer> SAngeli-> the command you just typed  grep firefox is also listed, but you cant kill it because it is done
<caravel> bulmer: however it's not what I try to achieve :)
<x-punk> DRebellion: I have no idea. found a guide on ubuntuforums, but seems like I have to use jailbreak
<mmcji> lol
<mmcji> ok so i need to create a share
<astro76> mmcji: put it somewhere else and place a link on their desktop
<SAngeli> bulmer, so, why when I start firefox, it complains that Firefox is already running'
<DRebellion> x-punk: try asking in #iphone
<bulmer> caravel-> then maybe you can explain more of your requirements and some expert may be able to give suggestions
<mmcji> i saw a google for that, but did not understand why
<mmcji> that makes sense
<caravel> bulmer: seems like my very own gnome sessions has some issues now :) please let me restart it and come back here ^^
<am^2u> hey anyone, can i install ubuntu 7.10 wihout a CD ROM
<bulmer> SAngeli-> it maybe already running, but killing a process id that already exited, you can not
<xomp> is there anyway to record my desktop?
<mmcji> lol, thou my kids are 8 and under
<mmcji> too bad i could not chmod "no touchy the power button too"
<SAngeli> bulmer, what do you sujjest in finding out where is running so that I can kill it?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: 2 or so ways.  first, have you tried the 2nd boot option  (recovery I think it says) ?
<mmcji> :-)
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: let's see
<danand> SAngeli - type ps -A | grep firefox
<DRebellion> !record desktop | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bulmer> SAngeli-> per danand, and pastebin it so we can assist further if you get stuck
<xomp> DRebellion, mucho gracias :)
<SAngeli> danand, it returns empty
<xformed> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<SAngeli> I will try to pastebin
<SAngeli> but nothing to show.
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | xformed
<ubotu> xformed: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<danand> SAngeli - don't know whether to laugh or cry :)
<SAngeli> danand, if I type ps -A | grep firefox I get an emptyl new line
<ibou_> i want to remove all my *toto*  files  and directorys from my "/" Can i do it with 1 command ?
<xformed> DRebellion, !flash is a command
<SAngeli> danand, what I did, as migrating from one pc to kubuntu, I renamed defalt firefox profile and mv my old default one.
<SAngeli> danand, this is what I am doing.
<DRebellion> ibou_: locate <toto> | rm
<DRebellion> ibou_: try that
<caravel> hi again
<caravel> bulmer: okay, I'll try to explain better now :)
<Boglizk> Is there a program to create a md5hash (ascii) from a string? Without writing a bunch of code, that is.
<xformed> !msgthebot | DRebellion
<ubotu> DRebellion: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DRebellion> Boglizk: md5sum
<danand> SAngeli - try to ps -A and look manually
<SAngeli> danand, if I put things as before, firefox works fine
<Boglizk> DRebellion: Whats the parameters? It says no such file/dir.
<SAngeli> danand, so, I guess I need to find out how to import all my firefox settings from old account to current one
<SAngeli> Anyone has an idea?
<DRebellion> Boglizk: actually use xargs, one sec ill check the syntax
<danand> SAngeli - yup
<bulmer> SAngeli-> you dont just copy stuff over..anyhow, you have a new user?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: OK I am to a shell.
<Pandab34R> SO noone has a solution to the squares-for letters problem????????
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: What are you proposing I do to boot that floppy?
<SAngeli> bulmer, Yes, the username has changed but it is still me
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Set up grub to boot an image you made?
<SAngeli> bulmer, I have bookmaks, ssl certificates, ......
<DRebellion> Boglizk: locate toto | xargs rm
<danand> Pandab34R - have you tried changing the font you are using ?>?
<bulmer> SAngeli-> having a fresh user, and fresh user starts firefox, a new profile will be created
<Pandab34R> I think im using regular US
<SAngeli> bulmer, perhaps I found something on the Internet
<caravel> There are quite a few people already who I convinced t make the switch from windows to gutsy -- I generally ssh to solve their issues, and/or tunnel a vnc session. What I would like to obtain, is a simple window on my side, displaying their screen and allowing me to switch consoles as well, so that my "users" can see their screen switching live, etc. Is this "complete screen replication" it achievable ?
<plectrum> notification area is empty on screen 1
<Dagon> What is the command to move an copy of nautilus to the desktop?
<bulmer> SAngeli-> bookmarks may be copied from another user, and certificates too..but let the root user copy over just those files
<DreamScape_88> hi everyone
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: http://dpaste.com/33498/
<DreamScape_88> have an install question for eclipse 3.3
<danand> Pandab34R - try another font maybe - just to test if this is the problem
<SAngeli> bulmer, let me see
<astro76> danand: you mean a launcher for it?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Thanks. can you throw this MSDOS71B.IMG somewhere? :)
<DreamScape_88> if i dont intsall but rather just untar the new eclipse and run from the extracted directory does that matter?
<astro76> Dagon: you mean a launcher for it?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: sure.  coming up
<DreamScape_88> ya
<DreamScape_88> i just go to extracted dir and type eclipse
<bulmer> caravel-> you on your desktop can switch over to any display you like that is accessable, however do not expect the remote user to see your desktop, you only can control him not him controlling yours, ie one way only
<Pandab34R> danamd: im logging in now, its really.... really messed up
<danand> astro76 - no - Pandab34R is having problems with letters just showing up as squares on his system - i simply meant for him to try and switch to another font to see if that was the problem
<Pandab34R> danamd: I dont know where to look for the font.
<ibou_> DRebellion: thanks but locate <toto> | rm doesnt work
<astro76> danand: sorry that was meant for Dagon
<collot> hi everyone
<xomp> DRebellion, I installed Istanbul and recorded a session, but when I play it back the player (I think totem) opens then immediately closes without playing the file.. Any suggestions?
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: So I also need to install this MEMDISK thing?
<danand> astro76 - :) - confused me a bit lol
<Boglizk> ibou_: xarg rm removes multiple files
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/
<bulmer> caravel also you can demo to the remote user, how your desktop look like in view only mode, no ability to control your desktop, just watch yours
<DreamScape_88> any one here willing to assist with an eclipse setup?
<BlackRec1> hi
<stelt> partioning crashes, cli's fdisk and i also don't get along. I want to install ubuntu, but this way i can't
<BlackRec1> !nic
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: not install, just get the memdisk file from the tar and put it in /boot
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: in the extracted dir, type  ./eclipse
<caravel> bulmer: sorry if I did ot express myself correctly: I do ot wish to share my own desktop as well: I just want to be able to show them how to switch between their own consoles, i.e. today, we have to change a graphic card, hence we will certainly need to go from X to their consoles
<BlackRec1> !eth0
<DRebellion> xomp: what type of file is it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> stelt: using the ubuntu livecd?
<echogen> hello
<echogen> is it possible to install ubuntu in paralell with winxp ?
<echogen> like a dual boot ?
<Boglizk> echogen: Yes
<astro76> !dualboot | echogen
<ubotu> echogen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nickrud> !dualboot | echogen
<Dagon> yes
<bulmer> caravel also you can demo to the remote user, how your desktop look like in view only mode, no ability to control your desktop, just watch yours .. can you imagine if you allow your remote user to control yours? hehe
<xomp> DRebellion, video/x-theora+ogg
<danand> Pandab34R - look in system -> preferences -> Appearance and fonts tab
<BlackRec1> Hiya, how do i configure my 7.10 as a gateway, firestarter says eth0 not ready
<DRebellion> xomp: hmm, i've never used istanbul before so i can't really comment.
<astro76> Dagon: right click on Applications > Accessories > File Browser and select add launcher to desktop, if you don't have File Browser in the menu, right click on menu and edit menus... to add it
<DreamScape_88> nickrud: thanks, it runs just fine lke that but on all the forums it goes through all these complex install's etc.
<Pandab34R> danamd: thats gonna be challanging - seeing as how every letter in my os is represented by a square.
<astro76> Dagon: or rather to enable it
<collot> i am trying to resize my partitions but the problem is that i can't boot from the ubuntu live cd (for some reason...) is it possible to use the live cd using a bootable floppy disk ?
<devilsadvocate> Hi. My laptop has an intel 815 chipset. The screen ( native resolution 1024x768) is running only at 640*400 on the live cd amaking it impossible fore me to install. is htere any way i can install from a command line?
<echogen> how can i install ubuntu 7.1 with winxo
<bulmer> caravel two-way viewing and control..umm not sure yet, and I dont want to know..heh
<DreamScape_88> all i did was extract it, what if anything is the benfit of running an install
<red-lichtie> Hi, I'm having trouble getting to grips with udev, automounting and the TI card reader
<xomp> DRebellion, okey, I've never messed with my media player before, it's the stock media player that comes with Gnome/Ubuntu, not sure if there's a ton of work to do too it before you can actually use it.
<astro76> echogen: the link ubotu just gave you would be where to start
<danand> Pandab34R - Uh Oh :(
<Boglizk> devilsadvocate: Theres an alternate installation CD. But its possible to change the screen size from the live cd.
<DRebellion> xomp: there shouldn't be for ogg
<Kaja> Is Flash install still broken?
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: that's all you need to do, except maybe   cd /usr/local/bin && sudo ln -s /path/to/eclipse/executable  .  <-- note the period  so you can run it from anywhere
<kestir> I am getting bored.  Give me suggestions for some awesome app that I can install
<DRebellion> kestir: apparently will be fixed for hardy
<DRebellion> !offtopic | kestir
<ubotu> kestir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kestir> lol @ DRebellion
<Pandab34R> danamd: okay I found it, but I dont know what to look for lol
<caravel> bulmer: no, not a two way! forget about my machine. Because I try to give the user  some autonomy, I just want him to see everything I do remotely on his machine, while we will setup his X again, including in the low-level console if required (and will comment on the phone)
<DreamScape_88> john: for example i have no /etc/eclipse where i could edit the java_home file
<devilsadvocate> Boglizk, i was hoping i would have to burn a cd. my cd writer is very unreliable. The change screen resolution option doesnt work for me on the live cd - there is only chose on it
<IcemanV9> devilsadvocate: alternate CD would be the one if you prefer to install from CLI
<bulmer> kestir you like to learn bleeding edge stuff? familiar with java and xml?
<echogen> so anyone can help me ?
<kestir> bulmer: yes
<red-lichtie> I download the latest source, compiled and install it, and now when I plug in my stick I can see the device in /dev, but how do I get ubuntu to automount it ?
<astro76> echogen: not if you ignore our responses... ubotu gave you a link to dualboot instructions, here it comes again
<astro76> !dualboot | echogen
<ubotu> echogen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RequinB5> How can I get my aol mail account into evolution and can this happen on  muliple computers simultaneously?
<BlackRec1> what does it mean when firestarter says "eth0 no ready"?
<bulmer> kestir  look into cocoon2.apache.org  cocoon2 latest version 2.2 is plenty enuff to keep you busy for years
<IcemanV9> devilsadvocate: if your cd writer is not reliable, then burn it at the lowest speed to ensure it will write correctly.
<danand> Pandab34R - System is 3rd menu in on top bar - then top item on menu for preferences - then second item down on preferenced menu for appearances. Font tab is third one in on Appearances window - hope that helps
<kranny> BlackRec:ethernet Not coonected
<bulmer> caravel, dont forget, once you kill X, you lose your ability to see his desktop
<caravel> bulmer: so what I want is to send "Ctrl+Alt+F1" for instance, to the remote machine -- rather than to carry on sending commands over my ssh session
<Pirate-King> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IcemanV9> devilsadvocate: AND md5sum the CD once it is finished to be sure it's good.
<RequinB5> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<red-lichtie> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB5> !info evolution
<ubotu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2461 kB, installed size 7868 kB
<Epicenter713> carlFK: cant' get at the files in recovery mode.. It can't see my network card and I'm not sure how to get my flash drive to mount
 * defragmeout bows before GOD
<kranny> my beryl worksfine  on root account but not on normal account
<kestir> bulmer: hmm
<kranny> any help?
<bulmer> caravel-> that step, using ssh then gnome-session &   was the remote user able to ctrl+alt+f1 and saw his console?
<caravel> bulmer: that's my point: I want to replicate whatever is sent to his screen, not only the X screen, but generally whatever is displayed on his monitor -- from boot (as soon as the vnc server is launched) to shutdown
<TyraeL_> seek team dod 1.3 pv me
<kestir> bulmer: my brain hurts already
<DRebellion> defragmeout: and also, choose the option to "verify" when you boot off the cd
<bulmer> kestir i thought you said you are bored? cocoon2 will gladly keep you alive..heh
<xomp> DRebellion, anything I play back in totem just displays a green screen. The progress bar goes along just fine but there's just a static green screen in the app itself. Any idea what may cause that?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: nevermind, There we go.
<DreamScape_88> nick: thanks for the tip, i msg you on the side
<red-lichtie> I downloaded the latest tifm source, compiled and installed it, and now, when I plug in my stick, I can see the device in /dev, but how do I get ubuntu to automount it ?
<DRebellion> xomp: no, sorry.
<caravel> bulmer: was way too slow, since his desktop was kind of "fusioned" with mine -- nothing like a "view", rather a merge -- so I aborted
<kranny>  my beryl worksfine  on root account but not on normal account
<kestir> bulmer: I think I'll just go read another chapter of my scripting book
<kestir> :)
<kranny> anybody jhelp
<DRebellion> xomp: i recommend mplayer for playing anything
<stiltscat> how can i get the linksys wireless-g pci adapter model no wmp54g to work with ubuntu
<bulmer> caravel you haft to give it some time...you know having X remoted is slow..to render
<xomp> DRebellion, thanks, I'll give that a try
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: you have to be registered with freenode to pm, but I prefer to stay in the mainline so people can correct me as needed
<caravel> bulmer: I would not have expected that possible though, was impressed how simple it was to achieve :) thanks for the tip, could be helpful in a lan environment
<echogen> i guess will never be able to install ubuntu side by side with windows XP
<brobostigon> mplayer has never worked properly for me ever, however xmms and vlc, have worked better for me than mplayer.
<bulmer> kestir perhaps you can write a newer turtorial on cocoon2, good stuff kind of thing, rather than those obfuscating manuals they write.
<nickrud> echogen: why not? you've been given the link explaining how
<DRebellion> stiltscat: what exactly is the problem?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: are you winning yet?
<kestir> bulmer: I can't think of anything more tedious than writing man pages...
<bulmer> caravel, just keep playing around with it..
<Epicenter713> carlFK: No :( I forgot the new menu.lst doesn't point to any of my real partitions. So I can't boot at all now.
<stiltscat> DRebellion: i can't get internet throught it. Do i need to install any specific drivers?
<caravel> bulmer: so, do you understand better what I am trying to achieve ?
<nickrud> kestir: that's why it would be a real boost to the community
<bulmer> kestir not man pages, go modern, like videocast, ala those youtube tutorials by blender people
<Klej> ima li ovde ko da prica srpski ?
<Klej> ima li ovde ko da prica srpski ?
<nickrud> !pl | Klej
<ubotu> Klej: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jeeves_moss_the_> anyone able to answer my torrent tracker question?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Windows time? :P
<bulmer> caravel I think i do, but you can not completely do it in gui..you can show the history command you typed ?
<kestir> bulmer: lol...wow.  from looking for something to do to broadcasting cocoon tuts on youtube in 60 seconds
<nickrud> Klej: I prefer to stay in the mainline
<Klej> oK
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: nooo... ubuntu live cd time
<kestir> bulmer: let me just plugin my webcam and i'll get you a stream ip
<caravel> bulmer: I just want to have the remote screen as if I was physically in front of it -- not only X related, but globally.
<Klej> free shell someone give ?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: that was the other option if you coulnt get recovery to work
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: Live CD? With no CD-ROM drive?
<EviloFisho2> I recently upgraded my computer so I'm now using a 64bit intel processor, if I use the 64bit version, will I be able to run all the software I ran before?
<nickrud> Klej: google.com ,  free shell access  . There are many
<brobostigon> caravel: have you tried  vnc??
<caravel> bulmer: so I want to export a copy of was is sent to his graphic card
<bulmer> kestir at least i found you something you'd not get bored at
<DRebellion> stiltscat: how have you tried to connect? What error messages/symptoms are there? We need detailed troubleshooting information.
<Klej> but many doesnt work :S
<kestir> bulmer:  :)
<stiltscat> never mind, i've found what im looking for on the wiki
<Carlo28> hola
<caravel> brobostigon: yes, but I do not know how to make vnc export a copy of EVERYTHING that is sent to his graphic card, including consoles for instance
<Carlo28> hay alguien que sepa este idioma
<DRebellion> !es | Carlo28
<nexyon> is there a way to mount CD images (iso, cue/bin, mdf und ccd)?
<ubotu> Carlo28: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<st_iron> hello, I would like to mount USB pendrives to the /mnt and read-only mode, how can I do this? I tried to edit the fstab but my solution does not work
<bulmer> caravel why must you have to go to console? can you not do things in xterm ?
<Carlo28> aaa
<EviloFisho2>  I recently upgraded my computer so I'm now using a 64bit intel processor, if I use the 64bit version, will I be able to run all the software I ran before?
<DRebellion> nexyon: mount -t loop image.iso mountpoint/
<TheBlackOut> does anyone know a good site for Emerald themes besides http://gnome-look.org/? http://gnome-look.org/ seems to be down
<nexyon> DRebellion: yes, and the other formats?
<caravel> bulmer: not if X fails after changing graphic card :)
<Epicenter713> Klej: I can't PM you. What's up?
<astro76> caravel: then just ssh,
<bulmer> caravel I said that earlier, once you kill X, you lost that abilities
<stoodleysnow> Hello
<nickrud> caravel: vnc is a graphical system at it's base, it doesn't understand consoles at all
<caravel> bulmer: I know :) hence my question here. Is there a way to vnc a more "low level" graphical output ?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: oh yeah, no CD...
<EviloFisho2>  I recently upgraded my computer so I'm now using a 64bit intel processor, if I use the 64bit version, will I be able to run all the software I ran before?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Yeah.. fun :P
<CarlFK> what was the problem with getting to your partitions?
<bulmer> caravel no such thing..some just cant show remotely, like booting steps
<stoodleysnow> I am trying to get an Edge10 TS700 Touchscreen monitor working with Edubuntu - I need help
<brobostigon> caravel: i think if you want cli, you will need to use telnet or ssh, or similer
<nickrud> caravel: so you need to start thinking of ways that don't include vnc
<bod_> how do you rename a picture from terminal?
<astro76> bod_: mv
<bulmer> caravel lest you have a 2nd pc right next to it and have a serial terminal pipe it to the 2nd pc.
<bod_> astro76, isnt that move?
<st_iron> can anyone help? I would like to mount USB pendrives to the /mnt and read-only mode, how can I do this? I tried to edit the fstab but my solution does not work
<astro76> bod_: yep, mv oldname newname
<caravel> nickrud: thanks for your answer. Hence why I was not asking specifically about vnc.  Is there any other way to export the graphical output, at a more low level ?
 * nickrud wonders if he can find a cheap dumb terminal somehwere
<astro76> caravel: no, you just ssh, or telnet
<xomp> DRebellion, I get a message about "Can't open codec" when trying to play an .ogg video file in Mplayer.
<nickrud> caravel: as bulmer mentioned, a dumb serial terminal or equivalent
<bulmer> nickrud  weirstuff.com i think, they are next door to yahoo in silicon valley over by lockheed martin :)
<bod_> astro76, so if there was only 1 picture in a folder the command would be ,.,. sudo mv ./* background.png         ?
<mmcji> ok, that worked great!  i created another directory with (useradd -m -c "Place for Movies" multimedia), then cd /home/multimedia, mkdir video, moved the videos to that new directory, then chown -R multimedia *, and chmod -R 444 *
<DreamScape_88> nickrud: can you tell me the difference between running the eclipse installer from package manager vs. just extracting eclipse and running from the extracted dir?
<stoodleysnow> I need help here - Edge10 TS700 touch screen 17" tft VG A USB works fine as monitor but not as touch screen!
<mmcji> im sure there is an easier way, but that worked
<nickrud> bulmer: I'm in LA, gotta be an equivalent here
<stoodleysnow> *VGA
<bulmer> weirdstuff.com
<mmcji> now the kids can watch the movies and they can'd move or delete them anymore  hehehe
<astro76> bod_: I guess that's a pretty ugly command though
<astro76> bod_: why not just mv filename.png background.png
<bod_> astro76, why is it ugly?
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: main thing is the ubuntu one is 3.2.2. I've never run that one.
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: I can't boot a USB device on this thing, only the HDD that's in it now
<bod_> astro76, what if i didnt know the filename?
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: so I had to install on another machine and move the HDD over
<bulmer> nickrud-> someone told me once nearby the airport, or over by the valley where all the electronics industry is
<astro76> bod_: if you're scripting it would fail if there's more than one file
<fraroco> Hello, I have installed UBUNTU 7.10, when I have more than 7 application runing My computer reboot. when I had 7.04 installed never reboot it whit 7 apllications runing. there some bug I have to fix?
<DreamScape_88> nickrud: so it doesnt really give you any benefit like sotring config files somewhere?
<nickrud> bulmer: ooh, I work by the airport.
<bulmer> nickrud close to those aerospace industry
<bod_> astro76, yer,. but im specifically making a file with 1 thing in it for my script,.,. thanks m8
<stoodleysnow> francoro: more RAM?
<stoodleysnow> *fraroco, sorry
<xomp> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: right.  when you boot into recovery mode, sounded likeyou had trouble getting to your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: not that I know of. I just use the config stuff in my projects. I let it do it's own package management and config handling
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Your menu.lst points to partitions I don't have
<fraroco> stoodleysnow, I have put it 1 gb more and nothing.
<Epicenter713> carlFK: I made the critical error of not appending the bit you wrote, instead I just replaced it
<stoodleysnow> ok i don't know then
<Cusoon959> I have Gutsy on a HP Pavillion dv6226us. Sometimes, when I press caps lock, the mouse turns unusable for a sec, then I can't use the scrollbar on it any more. Suggestions?
<DreamScape_88> nickrud:  thanks for you help, really appreciate it.  it does make me wonder though why the forums have such difficult installation directions when all you need to do is untar it and run it, seems almost to simple to me
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: aww dam.  not dead yet.  you can still get to a grub prompt and enter the settings there
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: it also does it's own updating, patching, etc. A project that I trust to do that, along with firefox (I use the one from mozilla rather than ubuntu there, also)
<mmcji> then a symlink to desktop...yahoo!
<Pelo> Cusoon959, both keyboard and mouse usb ?
<BlackRec1> !firestarter
<stoodleysnow> Anyone help with my touchscreen problem? (above)
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: could you point me at one of those?
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Cusoon959> Pelo: No, built in. It's a laptop.
<Pelo> nickrud, can you help me do this ? Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600.
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: how would I do that? ..
<stoodleysnow> !touchscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mmcji> thanks everyone
<DreamScape_88> nickrud: sure one sec i have several
<Pelo> Cusoon959, look up your model here and see if there are any issues, also try in the forum   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: when you get the grub menu, it should say ... leme chec... something about "hit X for a prmpt" and you get a grub> prompt
<BlackRec1> hiya, what does it mean when firestarter says "eth0 not ready"?
<nickrud> Pelo: not really, cups Works for Me™ and my hp's
<Pelo> nickrud, this is for a pen plotter
<Daisuke_Ido> BlackRec1: wireless?
<Pelo> nickrud, thanks anyway
<nickrud> Pelo: ohh, that's painful.
<stoodleysnow> !being ignored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being ignored - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BlackRec1> Daisuke: no, wired
<Daisuke_Ido> no idea
<stoodleysnow> lol
<BlackRec1> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> it means the connection's not there, apparently, but if you're here...
<Pelo> nickrud, don't look at it that way,  I finaly have a good problem to work on , I might learn something
<fotoflo> hey, i am trying to mount a remote samba drive on my windows box, the samba drive is on an ubuntu box
<nickrud> ubotu is never ignored :)
<fotoflo> is the default samba install ssh enabled?
<nickrud> Pelo: heh. I was thinking of no pain, no gain :)
<stoodleysnow> But i am
<BlackRec1> Daisuke: am using two ethernet nics
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: even better - hit 'e' to edit the existing entried
<stoodleysnow> :-(
<Pelo> stoodleysnow, you are not being ignored , we just don'T know, do a forum search for touchscreen,  it should be an easy enough thing to setup
<BlackRec1> my second is the one it can't used but don't know how to install it
<nickrud> stoodleysnow: probably not being ignored. I didn't see it, but I wouldn't have said anything if I had since I know nothing about touchscreens. Those two are probably 98% of the reasons you don't get answers here
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: so you can change mine back to yours.  and you can use tab completion to help figure out exactly what yours are.  hd(<tab>
<BlackRec1> there's no "Add new hardware.." icon/command
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> *-look.org and E17 are down or is just my luck?
<stoodleysnow> I did, there's several complex posts about other types of touchscreen, nothing about Edge10 or Liyitech
<jeeves_moss_the_> can anyone give me an idea on the best torrent tracker for ubuntu that supports vbullieton, runs as a deamon, and supports ratios?
<BlackRec1> it was plugged in when 7.10 was installed
<stoodleysnow> I did search the forum, that is
<edju> If I install 32-bit ubuntu on an amd64, will there be much of a performance hit?
<Pelo> stoodleysnow, anything refering to general setup or installation of specific apps to run a touchscreen ?
<BlackRec1> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CarlFK> edju: only if you have 8 gig of ram, and use it
<protcront> hello
<CozzyWizzy> admin filemanager ubuntu ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> *-look.org and E17 are down or is just my luck?
<astro76> CozzyWizzy: gksu nautilus
<stoodleysnow> A few, not enough to get this one working - there are specific drivers supplied with the monitor, I can't install them properly or I would have it working by now.
<Pelo> CozzyWizzy,   sudo nautilus
<edju> CarlFK, what do you mean - I have 2 gig ram - so there will bea hit?
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: note: "e"dit dosn't only edits what it read into memory, it doesn't save the changes back to menu.lst
<astro76> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kestir> !repeat | Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubotu> Kamus_H_Zwisch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<protcront> i quickly want to know if somebody wants to connect to my ftp server and he is outside the network, how should he send request via ftp
<DreamScape_88> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE#head-dc1840edb4ef2e2069c9bdf90aa9e955d9090b9c
<CarlFK> edju: then no real hit.  and using 32 will save you the time you will spend trying to figure ou why a 64 thing doesn't work
<protcront> i mean if my external ip 89.67.40.98 and internal 192.168.1.101 so ?
<astro76> Kamus_H_Zwisch: yes it is apparently down
<CozzyWizzy> thanks :)
<danya>  hello .. I'm having a problem after getting the update icon .. and try to install the updates I get this partial update msg and when i do click on it while installing I get this msg >> error authenticating those packages << and a list of the these packages .. what should I do ? .. I'm on gutsy gibbon ..
<DreamScape_88> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Epicenter713> CarlFK: hd( and then tab doesn't do anything
<Epicenter713> it just makes a new line with grub>
<Pelo> danya, that's not a problem , some packages just aren't autenticated,  proceed with confidence
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: whops.  try "root <tab>"
<danya> Pelo : ok what should I do ?
<DreamScape_88> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76599
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Possible commands are root rootnoverify
<DreamScape_88> thanks nick
<edju> CarlFK, OK - off to reinstall.  can't find a 64-bit wireless driver.  thanks.
<kestir> danya: just install them, don't worry about it
<Pelo> danya, just click ok to proceed with the update,  unless I missread your post and you mean someonting else
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: root space tab
<TyraeL_> seek team dod 1.3 pv me :)
<stephen-mason> how do i extract rar files?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: same result
<argetlam_> Does anyone have recommendation for a sqlite adminstrator tool?
<kestir> stephen-mason: unrar filename.rar
<danya> Pelo : I press close and nothing happens
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: it shoudl give you a list of drives.. do you remember what the root line was in your old?
<Epicenter713> carlFK: erro 1: filename must be either an absoltue pathname or blocklist
<stoodleysnow> !confused
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about confused - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chafka> how can i mount fat32 partition on ubuntu.. ??
<Pelo> stephen-mason, you'll need to install unrar first   sudo apt-get install unrar then just right click the file and extract here
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Nope. I only used lilo before... very unfamiliar with grub
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: try root (hd<tab>
<stephen-mason> fankooo
<Epicenter713> there we go
<danya> ok I have another Q ... have anyone in here installed Limewire ?
<Pelo> chafka, they mount automaticaly,  or do you need it to mount at boot from you hdd ?
<Epicenter713> hd(0,83).
<Pelo> danya, use frostwire isntead
<danya> Pelo : thank u :) ..
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: do the same with "kenel /boot/<tab>" and "initrd /boot/tab
<chafka> Pelo, yes when i start ubuntu i want to have them mounted..
<nickrud> DreamScape_88:  ok, the last one is very old, for hoary. Ignore. The first (and second) mentions eclipse on earlier versions, and don
<Pelo> chafka, you'll need to put a line in /etc/fstab for it , not sure what the content would be however, you'll need to review the options in man mount
<Epicenter713> there's no HD whatever in those two
<danya> Pelo : does support linux or I'll have to use wine ? because I found a limewire that supports linux
<Epicenter713> just a long UUID string thingy
<nickrud> 't seem to have been written for 3.2 more than 3.3. I've never had to do any of that stuff, the only thing on first impression that I might see here is the birt thing, but I've never run birt. All the plugins I've used, like pdt and subclipse and some other minor ones work fine as is
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pelo> danya, goto  www.frostwire.org and get the ubuntu package,  you'll get directed to it right from the front page,  the website will recognise that you are using ubuntu
<stoodleysnow> OK anyone here who knows about touchscreens? I ask once more, if nobody replies before this comment leaves the top of the screen I'm leaving IRC and looking elsewhere
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: if there is only one, then pick it.  did you do a tupical install to the whole disk, so that / is on first disk, first partitiion?
<danya> Pelo : ok thanks again :)
<Pelo> danya, make that www.frostwire.com
<Gigamo> Anyone know how to display a bitmap image in conky, if possible at all?
<ally_oxxoo> hey, when i "minimize" a program i cant find where it went. It's not in my panel. Any ideas?
<Pelo> danya, I recommend you upgrade to java 6 if you aren't there already
<Pelo> !java > danya
<Gigamo> I've tried $image but that doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> ally_oxxoo: SOme programs go to the top bar.. like pidgin, skype etc
<nickrud> DreamScape_88: and possibly the mozilla embedded in eclipse, I don't use that though
 * Pelo waves at Jack_Sparrow 
<ally_oxxoo> Jack_Sparrow: Yes i know of that my xchat and stuff is up there. But when i use Mozilla or Movie Player it doesnt appear up there
<Epicenter713> carlFK: Working on putting XP on here and I'll see if the BIOS helps next time I install ubuntu
 * Pelo wonders if Jack_Sparrow knows how to "Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600."
<Epicenter713> I really have my doubts... I've never seen a BIOS so thoroughly unfuck something. usually just tiny fixes
<ally_oxxoo> Jack_Sparrow i acidently removed my bottom panel but then i added a new one, and tried to open Movie Player and Minimize but it it still hiding some where..
<stoodleysnow> Bye
<Epicenter713> but the issue is so similar in XP and Linux. Massive CPU use whenever ANYTHING graphical happens. no matter how simple
<Javid> where's the program to show how much free space I have?
<bardyr> Javid, gnome-system-monitor
<brobostigon> javid: df -h
<RequinB5> !info transmission
<ubotu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bardyr> Epicenter713, gfx card?
<nickrud> Javid: beobab for disk, free for mem
<WGGMk> im having an issue with my Wireless card.. Fresh install of Gutsy Gibbon amd64, not showing up in restricted drivers manager
<nickrud> Javid: baobab that is
<Andre_Gondim> if I installed ubuntu in us language, may I change it ?
<bardyr> Andre_Gondim, yes
<Pelo> Andre_Gondim, yes, goto menu > system> prefs> language support
<nickrud> Andre_Gondim: system->admin->language support, and system->prefs->keyboard for the keyboard
<CarlFK> Epicenter713: okee dokee  (but you wont learn anything, and it will probably take longer...)
<Andre_Gondim> thanks =]
<WGGMk> im having an issue with my Wireless card.. Fresh install of Gutsy Gibbon amd64, not showing up in restricted drivers manager
<Epicenter713> carlFK: well, if it works :)
<Pelo> Andre_Gondim, it is not impossible that you will have to add a few packages manualy  just go into synaptic and do a search for   the -fr or other two letter code for the language you want, you'll probgabaly have to browse throught a few packages to figure out which extra ones you need
<Epicenter713> there's lots of time to learn Ubuntu if I get it running at higher than a snail's pace
<Pelo> !wifi | WGGMk
<ubotu> WGGMk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Andre_Gondim> Pelo, pt_BR =]
<Pelo> Andre_Gondim, -pt then
<red-lichtie> Manually calling "mount /dev/mspblk0p1 /media/memstick" works for my "Memory Stick Duo", question is, how do I get that to happen automatically in gutsy ?
<WGGMk> Pelo: ive tried researching the forums, the trouble is, my wireless card was working perfectly fine before. then after adding "proposed" updates it stopped being recognized. then I reinstalled and now its not being recognized at all by restricted drivers manager
<ehird> lwm package is broken. known problem?
<ehird> (depends on x-terminal-emulator, seems to break things)
<Pelo> WGGMk, is this a frech install of gutsy or a fresh upgrade to gusty ? cause I know the network manager had some problem with the upgrade,  you might have to reinstall it
<kidem> hey what would i mount if i wanted to see my windows partition? i had iot earlier now its gone.... i know it be mount /dev/?
<ally_oxxoo> Jack_Sparrow what is wrong with my bottom panel?
<sidelil> excuse me, due to a problem I have with skype, my webcam should be on /dev/video1 instead of /dev/video0. Because every time I reboot it comes back on /dev/video0, is there a way to forse it to stay on /dev/video1? Thanks a lot.
<Pelo> WGGMk, is it possibly that your wifi card no longer needs a "restricted driver" meaning that the driver is no longer restricted ?
<Pelo> sidelil, maybe there is a #skype where they would be familiar with this issue
<WGGMk> Pelo: as of right now it is a fresh install of Gutsy amd64.. previously, (when my wireless card WORKED) it was a fresh install of Gutsy amd64 as well. the only differences in the installs were the first was a livecd with a regular partition scheme, and this time I installed the alternative CD using LVM
<d3d> hi #ubuntu.. i'm trying to install desktop 64 on a p5b-vm with 4gb.. but it is very very slow with 4gb.. it runs fine with 2.8gb
<Gigamo> Does anyone know if it is possible to show small .xbm images in Conky? If possible at all, how? I have tried $image but that didn't work.
<sunseeker888> hi guys I am a newbie. which directory are programs usually stored? e.g program in windos
<Pelo> WGGMk, this is realy over my head I'm affraid
<WGGMk> Pelo: thank you for the reference page
<d3d> sunseeker888, /usr/bin or /bin or /usr/local/bin, or.. but usually you wouldn't need to go there
<Gigamo> sunseeker: the executables are usually in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<sidelil> Pelo, it's not a problem with skype any more, I fixed my problem with skype. The only thing I need now is forcing the webcam to be on /dev/video1 instead of /dev/video0 when I boot the computer. Is there a way to do it?
<d3d> sunseeker888, try this command : dpkg --list-files <package name> to find out where a particular package stores its files
<brobostigon> sunseeker888: axample /bin /sbin /usr/sbin /usr/bin those are all possibilities
<Pelo> sunseeker888, in linux progs are installed allover the place,  libs in some folders, and executables in others,   that way they can share the libs,   exectutables are usualy found in  /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<BlackRec1> hiya, how do i find out if a nic is working?
<WGGMk> Does anyone know off the top of their head to list PCI hardware? for example, a wireless card? or would that be PCMIA?
<BlackRec1> WGGMK: lshw
<Pelo> sidelil, my point was that other skype user might have encounterd this problem and know how to solve it
<WGGMk> BlackRec1: thank you
<Pelo> WGGMk, lspci
<kodge> Im having some trouble with Team Fortress 2.  There is no sound, and when I have steam running, sound doesnt run at all on my pc, AT ALL, and Team Fortress 2 closes after the opening credits, and that was after I changed the resolution size!
<BlackRec1> ur welcom
<BlackRec1> lspci lists pci components
<sunseeker888> if i download a file to /tmp? does it automatically installed in  /usr/local/bin
<BlackRec1> does anyone have any networking skills?
<Pelo> sunseeker888, noting in linux gets automaticaly installed
<WGGMk> so bcm43xx-fwcutter is in the repository?
<regulate> yes
<Pelo> sunseeker888, download to your destop and run the file from there,  it will get installed where it needs to go
<BlackRec1> sunseeker: depends on the app ur using to download and where it is set to save downloads
<cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know a bit about samba?
<BlackRec1> can anyone tell me why my ethernet pcmcia card won't connect to my network?
<Pelo> cheesypieces, the ppl in #samba do
<DRebellion> !anyone | cheesypieces
<ubotu> cheesypieces: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CozzyWizzy> all works but not shockwave, not pigdeal but can i make it posible
<ehird> nobody? :|
<CozzyWizzy> *?
<Pelo> ehird, restate your question
<WGGMk> Do I need to restart after install bcm43xx-fwcutter script?
<sunseeker888> cheers, it's a bit mad. I want to keep everything in order, well , i created a download directory , like i used to do in windows, when tar it, it created a directory in my download folder
<BlackRec1> how do i setup a gateway?
<Pelo> WGGMk, resatring x might not be a bad idea
<sunseeker888> by default its /tmp for download, and from firefox, my save options is download folder
<Pelo> sunseeker888, this might be helpfull  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bulmer> sunseeker888-> so what were you expecting?
<Pelo> BlackRec1, try asking in #networking
<BlackRec1> ta
<Hilikus> where does mysql store its data by default?
<BlackRec1> is it #networking or #ubuntu-networking
<Pelo> Hilikus, possibly  /home/username/.mysql
<kodge> Im having some trouble with Team Fortress 2.  There is no sound, and when I have steam running, sound doesnt run at all on my pc, AT ALL, and Team Fortress 2 closes after the opening credits, and that was after I changed the resolution size!
<Pelo> BlackRec1, #networking
<ehird> ..
<Pelo> later folks,  laundry needs tending
<Hilikus> Pelo no
<DRebellion> kodge: this isn't really an ubuntu issue, you should check appdb.winehq.org and ask in #wine
<Fredor> hi guys
<d3d> any clues how to resolve a 4gb memory issue ? ubuntu forums go around in circles
<BlackRec1> ta ppl
<DRebellion> d3d: what exactly is the issue?
<kodge> DRebellion: ive asked in wine but no one talks -_-
<d3d> DRebellion, when i enable all 4gb, the OS is extremely slow
<sunseeker888> bulmer,  i am newbie, by default it used to be downloaded to /tmp so i thought when tar , it would create a directory in the right place, usr/bin. my bad
<nwm> hello. is there a fix for this problem? the comment line 9 out didnt work for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650206
<ehird> nobody at all? bah
<Javid> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DRebellion> krusty: patience
<Fredor> can anyone help me with geting java to update i when i try and install sun-java6 package it erros with errors were encouterd while processing jde
<chazco> Anyone here sync'ing a HTC Kaiser / TyTn 2 with Gusty?
<bulmer> sunseeker888-> you are not bad, just not informed yet, thats all
<sunseeker888> I guess i will reset it to /tmp like default, then move thing s a round
<bullgard4> man tracker-services mentions a 'Conversations' service. How can I specify it in order to match a search string in 'Conversations' files only?
<brobostigon> sunseeker888: use apt-get to install progs, it miles easier than  installing them manually.
<FireHawk> Hey, I have a question, when I plug in headphones, or speakers to my laptop, the speakers on my laptop keep making sound. I'm running 7.10, how can I fix this?
<sunseeker888> brob cheers, will do so.
<christian> hi
<sunseeker888> one last file how to see the prgrams installed, in file browser???
<cheesypieces> i'm having trouble seeing my windows shared files on ubuntu, are there have any glaring things i could have missed?
<christian> hi
<christian> hi
<moonsea> hey,guys... amm  is it possible using windows media player in firefox under ubuntu 7.10? because some internet radio just support IE....
<CozzyWizzy> fredor:ubuntu-restricted-extras  works to me
<brobostigon> moonsea: no
<DASPRiD> moonsea, install wine with ie
<DRebellion> moonsea: you can figure out the url of the stream and play it with any media player
<leptest> hey
<DASPRiD> or what way :)
<leptest> anyone know of a channel i can get some help with xorg conf and ati?
<DASPRiD> moonlite, or use better internet radio stations :)
<DASPRiD> Laney, #linux
<DASPRiD> uhm i mean leptest
<Laney> excuse me?
<Laney> oh
<DASPRiD> sry not you :)
<sunseeker888> the wine I got support windows 2000? does it support xp and vistas compatible soft
 * Laney fades away once more
<DASPRiD> stupid auto complete :D
<kahrytan> What is the irc command to turn off join/part msges by default?
<leptest> thanks DASPRiD
<moonsea> brobostigon,DASPRiD,DRebellion.. okay wine is downloading ,thk you..
<DASPRiD> sunseeker888, yes
<Laney> kahrytan: What client?
<kahrytan> Laney-> xchat
<DASPRiD> sunseeker888, at least the current version
<K_Nine> kahrytan: You can't do that in X-Chat. But if you use Konversation you can.
<FireHawk> When I plug in headphones, or speakers to my laptop, the speakers on my laptop keep making sound. I'm running 7.10, how can I fix this?
<kahrytan> K_Nine->  wrong.
<DASPRiD> K_Nine, you can do anything in linux software
<sunseeker888> my quad core is 64 bit? does it makes sense to upgrade to 64 bit ubuntu
<kahrytan> K_Nine-> I did it long time ago. just forgot how
<DRebellion> sunseeker888: how much ram do you have?
<DASPRiD> K_Nine, even if xchat wouldnt have a function for this: open the soruce code, take out the lines you dislike and recompile ;)
<Laney> kahrytan: Sorry, I don't know. I could tell you how to do it in irssi though ;)
<kahrytan> Laney-> how?
<kahrytan> Laney->  by command, i mean /command
<K_Nine> kahrytan: I couldn't find it in X-chat but it works in Konveration. I asked in the forum and no one could find it. I asked on this irc also.
<Laney> kahrytan: /ignore *!*@* JOINS PARTS QUITS
<sunseeker888>  Drebbllion 2Gb, but i am palnning to add another 4Gb, just got it yesterday
<Laney> kahrytan: or maybe /ignore #chan JOINS PARTS QUITS
<cheesypieces> i'm having trouble seeing my windows shared files from my ubuntu box, are there have any glaring things i could have missed?
<K_Nine> Laney: Ah, its a command line, not a setting.
<DRebellion> cheesypieces: how are you sharing them from windows?
<Laney> K_Nine: Yeah, I imagine it would be similar for X-Chat too (that was for irssi)
<kahrytan> Laney->  that would work but not the way i remember
<cheesypieces> DRebellion, i'm just using vista's networking
<manduski> hey guys i installed SSHFS and i can view the files on the remote computer via the terminal being root, but when i try to view them through nautilus, it tells me i don't have the necessary permissions
<DRebellion> manduski: gksudo nautilus
<manduski> DRebellion, what does that do?
<DASPRiD> kahrytan, ah
<DRebellion> manduski: runs nautilus as root
<DASPRiD> just found it
<DASPRiD> go to settings -> advanced -> text events
<DASPRiD> and remove the join / part lines
<bulmer> d3d  if you use 64bit procs  that 4gb limit moves to 8gigs ?
<manduski> DRebellion, forever or temp?
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to use <Super> by itself to launch Deskbar?
<DRebellion> manduski: for that nautilus
<Laney> manduski: Can you mount it as your user (without sudo?)
<DASPRiD> ConstyXIV, at least with the program "hotkeys", yes
<DASPRiD> bulmer, 8 gigs? wrong
<bulmer> DASPRiD-> how much then?
<DASPRiD> bulmer, the limit is around 256 tb
<DRebellion> sunseeker888: you will need 64bit for programs to access more than 4gb of ram
<Scunizi> Anyone good with vmware server? I have moved a vm machine to a different directory and now it won't start..Help!
<manduski> DRebellion, I can't even see my desktop folders when i do gksudo nautilus, which is where I'm mounting the remote filesystem (so i can't see anything)
<bulmer> DASPRiD-> which limitation are you referring to?
<manduski> Laney, how can i mount it as my user?
<DASPRiD> sunseeker888, but beware: 32 bit means you can use (4 gb minus the your graphic cards memory) ram
<kahrytan> DASPRiD->  cant be removed
<Laney> manduski: Run the command `sshfs user@remotehose:/path/to/whatever /local/mountpoint'
<DASPRiD> so with 1 gb graphiccard memory you can use 3 gb
<DASPRiD> kahrytan, you can empty it
<Laney> s/hose/host
<bruenig> manduski, you can see your Desktop when you do gksudo nautilus, navigate to /home/username/Desktop
<manduski> Laney, ahh i'll try that
<DASPRiD> bulmer, the ram limit
<ConstyXIV> how compatible is gnash with flash?
<Laney> manduski: It works just fine for me in nautilus
<bruenig> ConstyXIV, decent at best
<kahrytan> Join line cant be deleted or edited
<ouellettesr> how do I edit with gconf-editor from command line?
<desertc> Scunizi: VMWare sells technical support... Sorry, but that is closed-sourced software and not part of Ubuntu.
<bulmer> DASPRiD-> thats not what I was referring to d3d, the file size limit per process
<TooBig> hello
<bruenig> ouellettesr, gconf is an xml based registry (vomit I know), but there should be a configuration directory in your home directory
<manduski> ok so gksudo works fine. I had to go back in filesystem>home>etc etc etc
<manduski> thnx guys
<sunseeker888> dasprid thanks for that, i did not know about the graphic card mem is included in the 4 GB max for 32 bits
<DASPRiD> bulmer, ah ok, and sorry i lied, the memory limit is 17,179,869,184 gibibytes :)
<TooBig> can someone give me a bit of help configuring dlink wireless lan card?
<DASPRiD> sunseeker888, np :)
<Scunizi> desertc, yea yea.. i know.. however many use server on ubuntu so I was looks for someone with experience
<ouellettesr> bruenig: thanks ill check it out
<Laney> manduski: But then you're running nautilus as root, which means that you potitally could alter/delete any file on your computer.
<desertc> ConstyXIV: For what GNASH does, it is very compatible.  It doesn't do everything Flash Player does, but it is a Free Software alternative to Flash Player.
<ehird`> I think the 9wm package is broken :|
<manduski> Laney, yeah, i'm trying it now without the sudo in "sudo sshfs
<Laney> manduski: That's the safest way to go
<bullgard4> man tracker-services mentions a 'Conversations' service. How can I specify it in order to match a search string in 'Conversations' files only?
<manduski> Laney, i know, its just funny how one little detail that passes you can make u go crazy lol
<sunseeker888> does it matter if I installed ubuntu 64 bits before i add extra ram, on the cover it says 384mb min
<desertc> !wireless | toobig
<ubotu> toobig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<whyameye> !flash
<shane_> hey, i have a question my teacher from school gave me a disk of the old breezy 5.1 version and i was wondering how i upgrade to a newer version
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<ouellettesr> bruenig: when I was using gconf editor, I changed the refresh rate of the screen, now I can't get there, do you know which file I have to edit in .config to fix that?
<vegananarchist> does anyone have good dvd ripping software for ubuntu
<leptest> dvd::rip
<leptest> is kick ass
<TooBig> this is giving me a headache :|
<vegananarchist> can i get it on the synaptic?
<ehird`> eh foo, forget 9wm
<ehird`> back to complaining about lwm not working
<leptest> vegananarchist: yeah you can
<desertc> shane_ : Download and burn a fresh copy of Gutsy from ubuntu.com
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i get alt-tab to switch between workspaces rather than the progs open in each individual workspace?
<vegananarchist> thanks everyone
<oreth_> hey guys
<leptest> np
<oreth_> i just installed a new video card, after I installed it, i can't get into KDE or Gnome
<oreth_> if I type "kdm" at the command prompt, it just black screens on me
<_mug> hoi
<_mug> oreth_: what kind of videocard? ati/nvidia?
<oreth_> ati
<d3d> bulmer, i am using a 64 bit kernel now but i see the problem in 32bit as well
<_mug> and before that?
<oreth_> onboard nvideo
<oreth_> er.. nvidia
<IcemanV9> is there a way to reduce the resource for flash9??
<_mug> oreth_: k. you need to download the ati-drivers, then change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the ati-drivers
<_mug> oreth_: are you familiar with vi/vim?
<oreth_> i downloaded the drivers
<oreth_> mug: yeah... i'm a developer :P:
<_mug> oreth_: you downloaded them via apt iguess?
<_mug> k
<oreth_> _mug: yeah
<desertc> oreth_: you bought an ATI card for linux?  oh no
<TooBig> hmm... when i try to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 it says Error: Dependency not satisfiable: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<Myiasia> I have a question! But give me a moment, I'm gonna have to type this error out...
<_mug> desertc: ack :)
<oreth_> desrtc: no, it was given to me
<desertc> oreth_: is it too late to return it?
<oreth_> desertc: if I had the cash, i would have simply BOUGHT a new video card
<oreth_> and it would have been an nvidia
<nwm> is the hard ware bug which tears the hard drive fixed?
<desertc> that thing is going to be a headache for you  oreth_
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i get alt-tab to switch between workspaces rather than the progs open in each individual workspace? I'm using gnome
<oreth_> desertc: if I wasn't willing to deal with headaches, i would have done something else with my life :P
<_mug> oreth_: so go and edit your xorg.conf.. backup it, then change nvidia to ati :) go through the sections
<PriceChild> grr
<desertc> !pastebin |myiasia
<ubotu> myiasia: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<b4l74z4r> i like ubuntu but it's distressing with fullscreen youtube artifacts
<IcemanV9> desertc: not really ... i have two laptops with ati and it's working just fine ... even with 3d
<Myiasia> lol
<oreth_> _mug: where is the xorg.conf file?
<Gigamo> any conky pro's here? :P
<Myiasia> I'm not gonna flood. I knew about that already, thanks. ;)
<PriceChild> Edsadsasdadack, come into #ubuntu-ops and lets discuss this
<_mug> oreth_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Myiasia> I just have to type it manually.
<andbrug> im trying to install nvidia glx driver in gusty, but it dont work. someone can help me?
<CozzyWizzy> opera flashplayer how make it work , firefox work it's fine
<_mug> andbrug: how did you do that?
<b4l74z4r> andbrug: just go to the restricted drivers manager
<desertc> CozzyWizzy: closed sourced app - have you check with their support forums?
<Gigamo> I'm trying to get conky to display some .xbm bitmap images next to my info, how can I do that if it is possible at all...? I have tried $image, doesnt work
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a 'Tracker Search' tutorial?
<DASPRiD> andbrug, which gfx card?
<DASPRiD> 8800?
<oreth_> d
<oreth_> damn
<b4l74z4r> andbrug: just go to the restricted drivers manager
<oreth_> under video card in teh xorg.conf it sdays "Generic Video Card"
<brigitte> How do i make it, that in Network ubuntu doesn't forget the WLAN-Key and that it is WPA2?
<CozzyWizzy> not find eny there
<_mug> oreth_: look for driver
<oreth_> driver is "fglrx"
<ehird`> so. who has suggestions for lightweight window managers
<nymtar> xfce ;)
<_mug> oreth_: change that to ati
<bruenig> openbox
<Myiasia> Okay, this is what keeps scrolling in my TTY's and terminal windows when they're active/in focus:
<Myiasia> [####.####] bcm43xx: Error: Microcode: "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<bruenig> xfce is not a window manager
<desertc> myiasia: that's a broadcom device failure
<oreth_> mug: save it and reboot?
<_mug> oreth_: no.. just restart x.. uhm /etc/init.d/gdm restart i guess
<nwm> is the "hard ware bug" which tears the hard drive fixed?
<DASPRiD> or ctrl + alt + backspace
<desertc> nwm: what bug is that?
<Myiasia> Hrm. How might I go about fixing it? 'cause it's got me wondering it that might be what keeps hard-locking that system.
<Fredor> hmm still cant get java to 5 or 6
<TooBig> how can i remove blacklisting of drivers? i tried one guide and it said to write echo 'blacklist ath_pci' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ath_pci    and now i want to undo it
<nwm> desertc, http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258&from=rss
<ehird`> nobody? ;)
<SoerenW> hi
<SoerenW> i want to install my broadcom wlan-card (802.11b/g) using the native driver
<Myiasia> hehe
<cole> hi all, im trying to get into the yahoo chat, using ubuntu fiesty fawn. im getting An external application must be launched to handle ymsgr:links. requested link:  ymsgr:chat? Application: purple-url-handler "%s" when i click on launch application nothing happens. any ideas anyone?
<desertc> nwm: sounds like a manufacture issue from the link you provided
<SoerenW> iwconfig shows a eth1 with ESSID:off/any
<Myiasia> And here I am with a broadcom device error.
<SoerenW> is that ok?
<chazco> Anyone know how to enable /proc/bus/usb from a script? I can do it manually but need to script it
<leptest> cole: you got pidgin?
<oreth_> mug: i edited the file, and tried to start kdm
<cole> yes leptest thats what i use
<desertc> toobig: be careful following those guides you find on random internet webpages
<brobostigon> chazco: youy dont enable that folder, its already there, just read the file using cat.
<leptest> can you not just add the yahoo chat room manually?
<crimsun> chazco: script?  Just mount it in fstab(5).
<oreth_> error log says: RADEON: No matchind device section for instance (BUSID PCI:3:0:1) found
<Myiasia> Okay.. desertc: That error.. I've got a Broadcom-based "MAGTek" gigabit PCI LAN card in here.. that error actually it saying there's something wrong with the hardware, or..?
<crimsun> chazco: (I presume you know /proc/bus/usb is deprecated in favour of /sys/bus/usb.)
<kazaLite> hi all....im new to ubuntu...im trying to mound a windows shared folder via smb...here is the command im using: "mount -t smbfs -o username=m_wind_login //my_windows_ip/shared_folder_name ./mpount_dir"  i always use this syntax from fedora and it works.....
<sunseeker888> guys does it matter 32 bits or 64 bits? my cup is 64 bits amd quad core? I have 2 GB, and was thinking of adding another 4 gb? is that necessary
<chazco> I had to edit /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh and uncomment the stuff after # Magic to make /proc/bus/usb work
<_mug> oreth_: yes. you didnt go through the whole xorg.conf
<oreth_> ehird: how about you tell us what you mean by "window manager" because we seem to have different definitions
<kazaLite> does ubuntu dont recoginize smbfs?
<chazco> crimsun - Yep, i know, but Virtualbox uses it
<_mug> oreth_: the screen section and everything must me consistent
<desertc> leptest: not sure on the chat rooms - yahoo chat works otherwise, right?
<Fredor> anyone no a good howto to get java6 on Gutsy Gibbon
<cole> i tried that leptest and thats what error i get, there aint a button in pigin to enter chat
<TooBig> its impossible to ask help here, seems that my questions drown in this message flood :|
<crimsun> chazco: you really only need an fstab(5) entry.
<ehird`> oreth_: a program... that manages windows... in x11
<mohbana> hi everyone, how can i play a .rm real media file without installing real player?
<cole> no, yahoo chat dont work
<crimsun> mohbana: e.g., mplayer w/ w32codecs if you're on ia32.
<quaal> why is it that i can make and delete files in a directory from terminal, but i cannot do so in nautilus. both as the same user
<_mug> mohbana: install mplayer and win32codecs
<leptest> what version of pidgin you using?
<leptest> cole
<theunixgeek> If I use GParted to partition a disk with Ubuntu Linux, will my Linux partition still be bootable?
<andrey_> im trying to install nvidia glx driver on gusty, for geforce ti 200 nv20, but it dont work. someone can help me?
<DRebellion> andrey_: what does "doesn't work mean"?
<desertc> !icedtea | Fredor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_mug> andrey_: post the errormsg
<cole> how do i find out leptest?
<desertc> !java | Fredor
<ubotu> Fredor: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<alexises> hi
<andrey_> ubuntu start in low graphics mode
<desertc> !hi | alexises
<ubotu> alexises: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lordleemo> cole in pidgin help
<mohbana> crimsun, i am running amd64 i dont that w32codes right?
<chazco> crimsun - Every tutorial says i have to re-enable those lines (and edit one of the udev permission things)... it works. Is the fstab part just for USB memory type things, because this is for all sorts of USB devices...
<alexises> i don't found the package for install the lowlatency kermel
<Myiasia> Oh!
<desertc> andrey_ Have you tried using the Ubuntu restricted driver package yet?
<alexises> can you found it for me
<Myiasia> Oh!
<lousygarua> can anyone help me connect two hosts on a network? i sniff the traffic and they don't seem to answer ARP requests from each other
<crimsun> chazco: no, fstab is for mounting filesystems period.
<Myiasia> I know what that is, now!
<aligatoras> gnome-look.org is down?
<crimsun> aligatoras: yes.
<alexises> because ts with aoss make some latence
<Myiasia> hehe.. sorry to have bothered! :)
<cole> leptest im using pidgin 2.2.1
<oreth_> well, I went through the entire file
<nexyon> is there a graphical subversion client for ubuntu (something like tortoiseSVN for windows)?
<andrey_> yes
<leptest> ah ok
<crimsun> alexises: it's no longer available in gutsy.  Use the -rt flavour.
<castaway_> join #GimpNet
<desertc> alexises: you probably will not find a good way to do this in ubunut
<oreth_> there's only one place that mentions a video card.
<chazco> crimsun - So if its filesystems only it wont work for things like PDAs etc, so i do need to edit those other files...?
<fybix> Where are secured cookies stored? When I login to my wordpress website I try to find the cookie info in cookies.txt but it isn't there. Where then?
<lousygarua> nexyon: kdesvn is very nice, i use it even from GNOME
<leptest> can you update to th latest pidgin cole?
<leptest> and see if that helps
<andrey_> i find a bug report at launch pad #155231, about this problem
<alexises> it's not for make' mca
<lousygarua> nexyon it won't integrate to your shell though
<crimsun> chazco: .../proc is a pseudofilesystem.  It's correctly mounted in fstab(5).
<cole> how can i do that leptest?
<ihmSelbst> hi, i want mount forever a XP-Directory, but there is a misstake in my fstab. can somebody help me? http://nopaste.info/7bde511528.html
<andrey_> but there is no comments after 2007-11-01
<alexises> i have some problem with teamspeak peraps the kermel lowlatency can be resolv my problem
<chazco> Just a little puzzeled about why those lines need uncommenting according to all the tutorials then...
<b0ef> foo*bar TAB TAB should expand in bash, but it fails in ubuntu, probably because of some bash modifications. Any way to turn off these ubuntu modifications?
<nexyon> lousygarua: do you know any other graphical user interfaces for SVN?
<crimsun> alexises: if your symptom involves a non-multiopen audio device and ALSA, then no, neither -lowlatency nor -rt will help.
<alexises> crimsun, ha ? can you developp please
<crimsun> alexises: "developp"?
<leptest> your using feisty right?
<alexises> sorry my english is orrible
<cole> yes leptest
<lousygarua> nexyon: there's rapidsvn, but i hate it. there are also some nautilus scripts that help you right-click on an SVN folder and do some stuff with ti
<lousygarua> nexyon: but nothing like tortoise :(
<Weeltin> How do i install PEAR:DB?
<oreth_> if I changed the driver to vesa, xfce loads
<alexises> i haven't understend and the french canal can't help me
<andrey_> _mug where i find the xorg error log?
<leptest> cole, tbh im not sure what would happen if you installed pidgin from source over the top of the version from the ubuntu repo
<leptest> but you could try removing that one
<_mug> andrey_: uhm generally logs are stored in /var/log/messages
<leptest> and installing the one from www.pidgin.im
<mohbana> ok i've isntalled mplayer and when trying to play a .rm file i get this error message 'Cannot find codec for audio format 0x72706973', i am running gusty 7.10 amd64
<_mug> andrey_: sorry not messages
<rinaldi_> mohbana: you tried vlc?
<Arelis> Hi, all. I just installed the core of Ubuntu. How do i do the jobs i do in windows?
<oreth_> Arelis: what jobs?
<desertc> Arelis: jobs?
<cole> leptest if i removed pidgin and downloaded the new pidgin from the website?
<DASPRiD> jobs?
<desertc> :)
<Arelis> desertc, oreth_: Creating multimedia (video's, animations), browsing the web, gaming.
<DRebellion> mohbana: have you installed w32codecs?
<davidof> Hi all
<oreth_> for web browsing, use firefox
<desertc> Arelis: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<DASPRiD> for gaming, use games
<GSF1200S_> anyone know anything about compiz fusion?
<mohbana> DRebellion, 'E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<mohbana> '
<_mug> OT to all guys from germany:  wget http://chaosradio.ccc.de/archive/chaosradio_131.mp3  <- very interesting. (vorratsdatenspeicherung)
<maxwell8888> I just installed a new graphics card (PNY Nvidia GeForce ~~ GT how do I get ubuntu to recognize this card it only allows me to get to command line
<oreth_> ha!
<DRebellion> mohbana: did you add medibuntu sources?
<desertc> GSF1200S_: I know it's built into ubuntu with gutsy
<oreth_> i think i just got all my stuff working again
<leptest> cole: yeah try that
<zylche> Need help - wireless card isn't getting found and neither is my sound card, laptop so connections are fine. Ideas?
<nwm> is there any way to transfer video-files to Iphone/Ipod touch in Ubuntu? music files I know works via SSH+jailbreak
<_mug> maxwell: ask oreth_ :)
<Arelis> desertc, thanks :)
<cole> ok, thankyou leptest
<dreven> i have a question is there a way to easily make a list of all of the programs that are currently installed from synaptic or apt-get or (download manger of choice)
<GSF1200S_> i have an annoying problem with it cutting off the right side of my titlebars on gutsy
<DRebellion> zylche: check output from the command 'dmesg'
<desertc> !wireless | zylche
<ubotu> zylche: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<desertc> Arelis: You bet
<davidof> Anybody knows if it's possible that Gnome starts an app, during session-login, with every users?
<leptest> cole:  but they don't have a deb package, so you will have to install it from source
<desertc> Arelis: Good luck learning Ubuntu
<mohbana> DRebellion, i am on amd64 do i need that?
<oreth_> maxwell: at the command line type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DRebellion> mohbana: yes
<centyx_> Hi. Everything on my gnome panel or xfce panel disappears when I use totem to play a video... the panel doesn't disappear, just everything on it... any ideas?
<_mug> maxwell: you have to install the drivers first (apt-get install nvidia-new) then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (change the old Drivers lines to nvidia)
<oreth_> go through the setup
<cole> oh, i'll give it ago leptest
<Arelis> desertc, Thank you. Well, actually.. i already "kind of" know how to use Ubuntu, but in the wrong way. In the way that makes everything crash and be destroyed.
<DASPRiD> what's apport? it's eating up one of my 4 cpu cores
<_mug> oreth_: what setup?
<Arelis> desertc, so i want to learn how to use Ubuntu without breaking things.
<oreth_> ... the command i just gave you
<zylche> Nothing is jumping out at me, DRebellion, what should I be looking for?
<oreth_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<andrey_> _mug: idont found the logs
<DRebellion> dreven: apt-cache pkgnames
<marsmissions> Anybody know why accessing tty (ctrl+alt+f1) results in a blinking underscore for me?
<desertc> Arelis: consider putting your /home in a different "partition" on your hard drive, then you can keep reinstalling Ubuntu without effecting your personal data
<variant_> anyone else think this would be an awesome theme for ubuntu? http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2007/323/0/b/Ubuntu_Theme_Mockup___Dark_by_bradwjensen.jpg
<mohbana> DRebellion, where is mediubuntu?
<dreven> thanks can I just pipe that information to a file
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lufis> marsmissions: isn't that what it's supposed to do?
<marsmissions> lufis: no
<DRebellion> dreven: apt-cache pkgnames > file
<blbrown> I have this dual monitor setup (1 pci/1 agp card); I want to have screen one as the default and then a screen left of this screen;  is that TwinVIew in my xorg.conf
<_mug> andrey: /var/log/xorg0.log
<joanki> can anyone tell me the command prompt to update my system?
<marsmissions> lufis: it should prompt me to login
<joanki> sudo apt-get install update???
<lufis> marsmissions: have you disabled the ttys?
<_mug> oreth_: thx
<Mattz`> I have a question regarding dual booting Gutsy with XP after I have removed a Vista partition (formatting the XP partition is not an option sadly) of 100gb
<leptest> cole: let me know if you have any problms
<marsmissions> lufis: it's always done this, don;t know how i'd enable it
<oreth_> _mug: np
<DRebellion> joanki: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<andrey_> _mug: but the errors occours when i restart the system. restarting x with ctral+alt+backspace work all fine
<joanki> what's the dif between the 2, dreamnid
<joanki> oops
<_mug> oreth_: that would be the easy way
<joanki> DRebellion,
<dreven> blbrown: thanks
<IcemanV9> joanki: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<nclx> on bootup I get fsck failed and requires manual fsck Give root password for maintenance, but root is disabled by default, how can I get in to run fsck?
<cole> kool, thanx leptest
<lufis> marsmissions: some performance guides say to disable them... if you haven't, i dont know
<blbrown> dreven, for what
<_mug> andrey_: hm sorry
<whyameye> flash used to work perfectly on this gutsy machine. Some flash update ran today and now it is broken. Anybody else have this?
<desertc> !ask | Mattz`
<ubotu> Mattz`: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DarkSpirit221> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dreven> sorry
<marsmissions> lufis: i was just wondering because it may be related to me not seeing any output during startup
<desertc> !flash | whyameye
<ubotu> whyameye: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<DarkSpirit221> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marsmissions> lufis: at startup if it starts disk checking all i see is a black screen.
<lufis> marsmissions: is "quiet" appended to the kernel?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | dreven
<ubotu> dreven: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<whyameye> desertc: I know all that. It's been "broken" for months.
<DRebellion> dreven: sorry, that was for DarkSpirit221
<Mattz`> Fair enough, Is there any editing I will need to do to the XP boot.ini etc or will trying to dual boot this way result in chaos and destruction?
<marsmissions> lufis: might be, I will check
<dreven> DRebellion: Thanks for the info
<Malik_> hey can some1 help me out with the ubuntu installation
<marsmissions> lufis: 5 minutes of blackness is a little unnerving
<joanki> IcemanV9, can you tell me dif between update and upgrade and why instead of typing sudo apt-get upgrade you type sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<DRebellion> Malik_: what is the problem?#
<lufis> marsmissions: you can see verbose boot info by removing "Quiet" from the kernel string... the usplash stuff may be malfunctioning
<Malik_> well i tried installing it before and i jus oculdn't
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to take say the gparted livecd iso (or files therein), have them on the hd and add it as a boot option in grub?
<Malik_> i had all this partition problem and stuff
<zylche> Is there anyone here that can help me with my sound card not getting found all of a sudden? I haven't changed any packages to do with the drivers. I was messing with my wireless earlier but that's it.
<Malik_> so now iam comin back to it after liek 1 week
<DRebellion> !enter | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IcemanV9> joanki: update is to d/l anything new from the server (to your machine), then upgrade your machine with a new stuff
<Arelis> Who was i having that talk to about learning to use ubuntu without breaking it?
<marsmissions> lufis: usplash has been malfunctioning for me since install...it never detected the proper resolution so it just showed a black screen, might this be related?
<mohbana> DRebellion, can installing anything of mediubuntu break my os?
<marsmissions> lufis: i manually set the resolution my self.
<desertc> !sound | zylche
<ubotu> zylche: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joanki> ty IcemanV9 .... also your syntax was dif you used aptitude instead of apt-get and you used safe-upgrade... why?
<lufis> marsmissions: probably. Just remove usplash from the kernel boot line in grub
<DRebellion> mohbana: not really, it's among the most trustworthy third-party repos
<cheesypieces> guys, do kde apps run quicker in kde than gnome ones do?
<marsmissions> lufis: I like usplash lol.
<lufis> marsmissions: and remove "quiet"... when it boots it will say what it's doing
<buzz-cp> anyone know how to take say the gparted livecd iso (or files therein), have them on the hd and add it as a boot option in grub?
<Flare183> marsmissions: and remove splash too
<marsmissions> lufis: can usplash run if quiet isn't there?
<Malik_> can u tell me wat things i might need  with partitions and stuff...rite no i got a 40gb hd with no other partition i hav windows xp thtat i wanna keepp and hav ubuntu as second os wat kind of partiion do i need to make?
<lufis> marsmissions: i dont know
<blbrown> also what is a good resolution for wide screen lcd monitors; I like 1024x768 on crt screens
<lufis> marsmissions: i have never had usplash enabled because it doesn't work for me, either
<DRebellion> blbrown: 1400x900
<blbrown> DRebellion, I like a little smaller; 1280x768?
<Flare183> Malik_: ext3
<lufis> marsmissions: but it's not like I reboot all the time or care much for a little unnecessary eyecandy, either
<IcemanV9> joanki: aptitude keeps track of dep better than apt-get ... newer version of Ubuntu are using safe-upgrade. that's all. both (apt-get and upgrade) works just fine, too.
<Malik_> ext3?
<marsmissions> lufis: manually setting the resolution may work for you, i used startup manager to do so.
<joanki> thx
<Glumby> Anyone here can help me with some graphic issues?
<DRebellion> blbrown: i think that is also widescreen
<Flare183> Malik_: that's is the recommended partition type yes
<desertc> !ask | glumby
<ubotu> glumby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> !anyone | Glumby
<ubotu> Glumby: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Malik_> o the type ...iam asking about how many i need
<marsmissions> lufis: I'll try it.
<IcemanV9> joanki: what version of ubuntu do u have?
<joanki> gutsy
 * marsmissions remembers booting in slackware and having no bootsplash.
<mohbana> DRebellion, this might be a silly question but why don't i installl the w64codecs as i am running amd64 instead of w32codecs
<Malik_> cause i also heard u need another parition that is the size o ur ram?
<Malik_> wats that about?
<Glumby> Well... i have a Nvidia GeForce FX5200 with a LG Studioworks 55i plugged in... when i install the nvidia-glx-new driver, the Xserver simply get caught in failsafe mode everytime
<IcemanV9> joanki: hai. then it will ask you to use safe-upgrade next time when you issue upgrade. :)
<Flare183> !enter | Malik_
<ubotu> Malik_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<maxwellxxxxxxx> How do I get my new nvidia graphics card to be recognized by ubuntu gutsy it works in command line but doesnt work undre the gui
<joanki> k thx IcemanV9
<lufis> marsmissions: Just be careful editing menu.lst, you can leave yourself with an unbootable machine if you mess something up
<SuperQ> !english | SuperQ
<IcemanV9> joanki: sure. no problem.
<desertc> Glumby: have you tried setting the resolution yet?
<marsmissions> lufis: yup.
<marsmissions> lufis: I've done that before actually....
<lufis> marsmissions: try running it once without the command... hit esc at the grub menu, edit the entry manually for that one particular boot and see if it helps
<lufis> marsmissions: oh ok
<Glumby> desertc: when i do this... the xserver simply ignore it
<Fredor> whats this error mean every thing i try and install java files E: jde: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<DRebellion> mohbana: that's probably a better idea ;) i didn't know there existed a w64codecs
<generalj__> anyone know why my laptop is hanging on * Setting the system clock?  I just installed 7.10 64bit, installed nvidia driver and did system updates then rebooted and it hangs here now.
<marsmissions> lufis: thank you for the help.
<_mug> Glumpy, maxwellxxxxxxx  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<maxwellxxxxxxx> thx _mug
<panfist> i was wondering if anyone knew how to configure desktop effects to do an "expose-like" thing...thumbnailing all the windows and moving them around so you can see all of them?
<desertc> glumby: not sure, alternatively, you could download the NVIDIA driver and tools, although they are closed sourced and problematic for kernel upgrades
<desertc> Glumby: I bet there is resolution to your problem on the Ubuntu Forums, so search there for a bit before you give up
<ordinary> HMM
<Gigamo> Is it possible to show images in conky?
<danny_> i cant  connect to my wireless router which is wep can anyone help me
<tebo> hello
<DRebellion> danny_: can you outline exactly what you have tried, and any error messages/symptoms you get
<Flare183> danny_: I can try to help. Umm. What type of wireless card do you have
<tebo> xcalib do this message Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0"
<kidem> does the defualt archiv e manager do RAR?
<Flare183> ?
<Xintruder> hi
<tebo> I load "extmod" in xorg.conf
<Xintruder> I cannot enable extra effects, why? (Appearance)
<Gigamo> does noone know? :x
<DRebellion> Xintruder: what happens when you try to?
<tebo> why Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0"?
<Xintruder> I just get a message: Cannot enable...
<DRebellion> !rar | kidem
<ubotu> kidem: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<danny_> i tryied to connect to my wireless router which is wep i can see but i cant connect
<danny_> i can connect to it i windows
<danny_> but not ubuntu
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: you need to enable extra plugins for compiz fusion, go to synaptic and search it
<Xintruder> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Arelis> Help! I'm experiencing random kernel crashes in Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon with Compiz Fusion turned OFF. why?
<kidem> !info unrar-free
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: How?
<ubotu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<DRebellion> danny_: are you sure you have the right key setting (ASCII / Hex) ??
<Flare183> danny_: what languages do you speak (I you don't speak english fulently)
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: go to system > administration > synaptic package manager, and do a search
<Arelis> I'm experiencing random kernel crashes in Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon with Compiz Fusion turned OFF. This is a fresh install. why?
<danny_> i dont know
<DRebellion> danny_: how long is your WEP key?
<Flare183> !repeat | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mattsqz> that is the most general question ive ever heard
<Xintruder> what do I need to install rinaldi_?
<Arelis> Flare183, sorry
<Hali_304> hi! I need to run virtual linux boxes on my PC. How to do this? I cannot use KVM because I've got not hardware VT. So Xen and Qemu and user mode linux remains? Which one do you recommend? I'd use this setup for performance comparisons, so it would be important that each virtual machine gets the same ammount of CPU time from the host
<Flare183> Arelis: no problem
<mattsqz> Hali: virtualbox
<Flare183> Hali_304: i recommend Virutalbox
<Starnestommy> Hali_304: virtualbox or qemu
<danny_> it a 25 key
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: compiz-fusion-plugins extra
<Phil_> Can anyone help me fix my computer, it is stalling on bootup
 * Flare183 says i cant' speel
<DRebellion> danny_: 64bit or 128bit WEP?
<Flare183> carp
<Flare183> crap
<danny_> 128
<desertc> what does stalling mean, phil_ ?
<Flare183> !anyone | Phil_
<ubotu> Phil_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danny_> 128 wep
<Hali_304> mattsqz: Flare183: Starnestommy: how can I control the ammount of cpu time allocated to boxes using virtualbox?
<Phil_> desertc, it says that it can not mount a few things
<buzz-cp> !kde4.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<buzz-cp> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Flare183> desertc: like slowing down
<DRebellion> danny_: ok, one sec lemme look something up
<Phil_> Mounting /sys on /root/sys failed
<Flare183> !kde4 > buzz-cp
<buzz-cp> !kde no lts support
<Phil_> mounting /proc on /root/proc failed
<Phil_> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<buzz-cp> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<desertc> my computer slows down when I turn it on too... nothing wrong with that
<markusf21> I have what I hope is an easy question. If I play a game in full screen, how do I get to my desktop without closing the game? Like what the windows key does on windows.
<Phil_> I found out that my dad had to shut off the power in the house and when I started my computer i get those errors
<Cpudan80> Are there any good mac themes for Ubuntu ?
<Starnestommy> Phil_: you may need to run fsck on the disk
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: also install compizconfig-settings-manager so you can customise effects
<Cpudan80> Complete theme packages would be what Im looking for
<desertc> markusf21: It is unlikely there is a universal hotkey for what you want
<buzz-cp> gnomeCpudan80: gnome-look.org and search OSX
<lufis> Cpudan80: plenty, art.gnome.org
<lilg111111> running fiesty, no sound, does anybody know how to fix it
<buzz-cp> Cpudan80: gnome-look.org and search OSX
<desertc> !sound lilg111111
<desertc> !sound | lilg111111
<lilg111111> !sound
<ubotu> lilg111111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<markusf21> desrtc thanks for the answer, not the one I wanted, but thats not your fault thanks anyway
<Phil_> Starnestommy, is there any way I can chroot into the terminal so i can run that?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> looking for some help in getting a Attansic L1 NIC working
<desertc> what's your question?
<SpaceBass> I'm seeing the module loaded, but it doesnt appear to be getting an interrupt  and keeps reporting that the link is down
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: I just wasted my time. I still get: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<SpaceBass> has anyone gotten the Attansic L1 to work?
<lilg111111> i need help with compiz setting manager, it will not open in fiesty
<DRebellion> danny_: a 128bit WEP key should be 26 characters long in Hex
<mohbana> DRebellion, thanks alot ive got it playing .rm files now but one bit draw back is that i cant forward the track
<davidof> Hi all. How can I start a program during gnome-session start?
<danny_> yes
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: have you made sure your graphics card drivers are installed?
<blbrown> what is the difference xinerama and twinview
<Phil_> Now I am getting a canot enable port 9, maybe the USB cable is bad
<danny_> what do i need to do?
<davidof> I don't know what file should I edit
<DRebellion> mohbana: with mplayer? use up/down left/right and pgup/pgdown depending on how far you want to skip
<danny_> i'm lost
<Vadi> How can I make Ubuntu recognize a blank CD? I put one in, but it refuses to write to it
<desertc> xintruder: Please keep in mind people are helping you here for no cost to you.  Be polite.
<Phil_> Where can I start to learn how to fix this?
<Arelis_> Help! I'm experiencing random kernel crashes in Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon with Compiz Fusion turned OFF. Can anybody help me fix it?
<DRebellion> danny_: you say your key is 25 characters long?
<danny_> 26
<danny_> sorry
<mattsqz> Vadi: it refuses to write to it? explain how you are attempting to write to it
<DRebellion> Vadi: what do you mean by "refuses"?
<Vadi> It keeps asking for it. I right-click on the iso, select write to disk, but it just asks again
<Vadi> Usually, when I put a blank CD in, it appears on the left sidepanel in Nautilus. But it didn't this time
<DRebellion> danny_: and in system > administration > netork have you got it set to hexidecimal ?
<desertc> vadi: what happens when you do Places -> CD Creator ?
<Phil_> Am I going to have to reinstall Ubuntu to get this fixed?
<Vadi> Same thing. "Insert a rewritable of a blank disk"
<Flare183> !who | Phil_
<ubotu> Phil_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vadi> It's spinning the CD, but not recognizing it
<Phil_> I don't exactly know what to ask
<desertc> vadi Have you tried a different disk?  probably bad
<nwm> does this apply to video-files aswell? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<desertc> phil_ : We don't know what you are talking about
<Starnestommy> Phil_: I think you might be able to fsck it from the livecd
<tebo>  xcalib do        Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":1.0"          why?    I  load extmod in xorg
<Vadi> desertc: I will right now, moment
<bert_> hi, I'm having a problem with my bootsplash, it isn't showing from my normal 64bit installation but if I use my mobile (preinstalled) 32bit usb-stick it does show, why and is there a fix for this ?
<Phil_> desertc, my hard drive is not getting mounted properly
<danny_> i have 26 character do you know what should i do
<Phil_> I get an invalid argument, where can I get the right DISK ID for my hard drive
<danny_> to get wep to work
<Phil_> And then I presume I would change it in /etc/fstab but I can't get to that from initramfs
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: Im sorry if my comment didn't seem polite. I meant no offence. As to the graphic card I did nothing manually. All auto detected.
<DRebellion> danny_: have you set it to hexidecimal in system -> administration -> network ??
<Xintruder> desertc: You got it.
<Starnestommy> Phil_: can it be done by device node?
<danny_> no
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: well what graphics card have you got if any?
<DRebellion> danny_: well do that then
<Hali_304> anyone can give some pointers on getting OpenVZ to run on Gutsy?
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: I belive its built in intel
<TyraeL_> can mix 1.3 pv me ^^
<Phil_> Starnestommy, right now it says that I have an ivalid argument when it trys to mount /dev/deisk/by-uuid/c0c8ce33-7106-426d-b490-72603e67ab9
<Phil_> Starnestommy, to /root
<mohbana> very quick question is there undo in linux? as undo renaming of a file etc?
<Murrlin> hrm
<Vadi> desertc: Same thing for a different CD
<bert_> mohbana, they are working on that for as far as I know, it will be in hardy
<Murrlin> oops
<Starnestommy> Phil_: is it /dev/deisk/by-uuid/c0c8ce33-7106-426d-b490-72603e67ab9 or /dev/disk/by-uuid/c0c8ce33-7106-426d-b490-72603e67ab9 ?
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: if you go "administration"> restricted drivers manager see if it detects anything
<bert_> hi, I'm having a problem with my bootsplash, it isn't showing from my normal 64bit installation but if I use my mobile (preinstalled) 32bit usb-stick it does show, why and is there a fix for this ?
<desertc> mohbana: for there to be an undo, linux would have to not do what you told it to do, in the first place
<Phil_> Starnestommy, *disk* /typo
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: but if its built in then it shouldnt really need extra drivers i dont think
<Starnestommy> oh
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: Atheros HAL (Enabled).
<Xintruder> only that
<bastien> Hi all
<desertc> mohbana: If you want to be able to recover, then do things that are recoverable.  copy files into a directory called ./Trash , rather than delete them
<Phil_> Starnestommy, any ideas on how to fix that?
<Vadi> How can I check the status of my CD drive? It spins the new blank disk some, but refuses to recognize it.
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: in appearance are you only not able to enable "extra" or can you enable "normal"?
<danny_> how to i set it to hex
<danny_> ?
<danny_> ?
<danny_> where it in network tools
<desertc> vadi: keep trying new disks, or try a different cd-burner application...
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: I cannot enable normal too
<SpaceBass> anyone have any luck getting a Attansic L1 NIC working?
<desertc> vadi: it is also possible your drive is ka-put!
<desertc> SpaceBass: Have you tried searching through google on this very specific issue?
<SpaceBass> desertc, for about 4 hours
<lordleemo> danny click on password type
<rinaldi_> Xintruder:  i get this in my laptop because my onboard graphics can't handle the effects, but if your pc is fairly new-ish, then it should be able to... you may need to find someone about drivers. not quite my area
<desertc> SpaceBass: The odds that someone here is also using an Attansic NIC here is small.  You don't have to repeat the question over and over.
<danny_> ya
<Gejsajano> to amm tiez v pici
<danny_> i had already did that
<danny_> i set it to 128
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: well thanks man for your help. Im sure I will find something.
<Gejsajano> nova
<ConstyXIV> does compiz have any sort of FPS meter?
<SpaceBass> desertc, thanks, it was only the 2nd time  in a row since 10am that I asked, and I reformulated to be a one sentence question... I'll space it out more after that
<blbrown> what are virtual properties in the xorg configuration
<desertc> SpaceBass: I just saw you ask a couple minutes ago.
<SpaceBass> right, 2nd time in a row since 10am
<SpaceBass> really...not important though
<desertc> SpaceBass: we're not all in hawaii, you know.  ;)
<SpaceBass> huh?
<Mattz`> How should I reorganise a 100gb partition for Ubuntu on a 500gb drive split into a 365gb XP Pro partition and a 100gb former Vista partition
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: if you can give me the model of the onboard card i could try and find it, go to preferences > hardware information
<lordleemo> danny are you using wep or wap
<danny_> wep
<lordleemo> ok click on hexadecimal and try that
<anothrguitarist> Hey... does anyone know if code::blocks is compatible with a GCC that is setup for the ARM processor as well as SH-ELF?
<steve____> Hi - does anybody know how I can enter non-printable characters into a shell program such as telnet?
<ConstyXIV> you should be using WPA(2) if at all possible
<steve____> I need to write the symbol with ascii code 6 in my shell
<danny_> ok when you say hexadecimal is it in network tools on in the wireless icon seeting
<desertc> vadi: have you checked dmesg ?
<steve____> does anyone know how to type ascii control codes into a shell?
<desertc> steve____: what task are you trying to accomplish
<steve____> desertc I am trying to debug a network program that I am working on
<steve____> desertc Each command must be termintated with the ascii caharacter with code 6, so I need to type that into telnet
<st_iron> hello, I would like to mount USB pendrives to the /mnt and read-only mode, how can I do this? I tried to edit the fstab but my solution does not work
<lordleemo> danny system admin network click on wireless then on properties then on password type
<desertc> steve____: what's the network program?
<steve____> desertc It's just a program I am writing in java - a simple instant messenger program
<napo9x9> hello
<steve____> I have tried searching the net but I dont really know what to search for!
<desertc> why don't you just change your programming code?
<steve____> desertc well I might have to - but its not ideal.  I want ot be able to send any printable character over the network in my messages, so I want to terminate them with a non-printable character
<ompaul> steve____, this is for ubuntu specific help, it is not for debugging problems in $language, it is for helping people with problems with ubuntu and yours is a network programming problem, I suggest you look at some RFCs and also help docs for your language of choice, it is however most definitely off topic for here ;-)
<napo9x9> anyone here play q3?
<danny_> what should the connetion settings be?
<steve____> ompaul It's not really a network problem that I am stuck on - I just need to know how to type spcial characters into a shell
<sundive> hello
<steve____> ompaul like in windows I would hold down alt and key in the ascii code on the number pad, but I dont know how to do it in ubuntu
<ompaul> steve____,   a bashhow might be useful  \whatever
<danny_> static , auto dhcp, or local
<steve____> ompaul what is a bashhow?
<napo9x9> anyone here like hilary clinton?
<lordleemo> danny wep key hexadecimal
<ompaul> bashhowto
<danny_> yes
<ompaul> steve____, really it is OT for here
<lordleemo> danny automatic
<ompaul> !ot | napo9x9
<ubotu> napo9x9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cdmwebs> join #ubuntu+1
<Montego> Sound prefs Can't get any option in drop down menu to work . Any ideas?
<Cpudan80> Is anyone else having trouble getting to gnome-look ?
<akhilesh> How do I compile a kernel mobule in ubuntu ?
<Montego> For Sound Capture
<napo9x9> thx
<desertc> !sound | Montego
<ubotu> Montego: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<napo9x9> what does !ot mean?
<ompaul> !modules | akhilesh
<ubotu> akhilesh: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist
<Montego> will look
<Pandab34R> can you play wow in linux?
<ompaul> !wow | Pandab34R
<ubotu> Pandab34R: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<anothrguitarist> Does anyone know about compatible compilers for code::blocks and how to use a  version of GCC that I built from source?
<akhilesh> I installed 7.10-server edition. I want to write some test kernel modules... Just to start with ubuntu kernel
<desertc> Pandab34R: Using WINE yes
<ompaul> akhilesh, read what the bot said
<Montego> Nop Alsa mixer in the change device
<Pandab34R> desertc: does it run slow?
<rinaldi_> Pandab34R: depends how good your pc is, but generally, no
<desertc> Pandab34R: no.  not at all.  but the solution is completely unsupported by the game developers
<akhilesh> but the bot is talking of the existing modules. I want to write my own.
<Pandab34R> cool
<Elnahir> Hello all :)
<desertc> Pandab34R: I strongly recommend you taking your money and supporting developers who support linux
<erUSUL> akhilesh: install the kernel sources build-essential and a text editor
<Pandab34R> Just an off topic question, do any of you guys know where a good server for a knoppix channel is? I cant seem to get any help from the knoppix chan on freenode...
<erUSUL> akhilesh: that's all yu need for a start
<sunseeker888>   hi i can not view some webpages, it is saying missing plug in.  did an update i am this "Can not find 'mozilla-plugin-gnash'
<sunseeker888> "
<Phil_> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to run fsck on boot?
<Phil_> I am in the initramfs consol right now
<akhilesh> I did "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22"
<Pandab34R> desertc: dont worry, if i had any money to support developers it would be going to Apple :)
<desertc> Apple?
 * desertc boggles and becomes disorientated and leaves.
<ompaul> akhilesh, the answer given was: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard !kernel, install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see !blacklist  << now if you are talking about a module outside that scope you need to look at kernel.org for info on how to write kernel
<ompaul>  code or perhaps kernelnewbies.org/
<danny_> i can't see any of my wireless connection and i not connecting to my router
<Pandab34R> ompaul: are you talking to me regaurding a good knoppix channel?
<sunseeker888> Can not find 'flashplugin-nonfree' , how can i get plugin guys
<ompaul> Pandab34R, this is #ubuntu only thing in common with #knoppix is that they both derive from debian
<erUSUL> akhilesh: read te linux device drivers 3 (free on internet search for ldd3) to know where to start. Also kernelnewbies and the kernel janitors ml can be of help
<jvai> wow, it's aot of work geting in here
<jvai> even aftr i reset the channel
<lordleemo> danny did u use your essid
<danny_> yes
<Sunderland2006> my god theres a lot of people here
<uber_frosh> hello
<Sunderland2006> hi
<lordleemo> danny ok try using wpa personnel instead of hexidecimal
<denys_b2000> exit
<lordleemo> danny u may have wap not wep
<Elnahir> Is anybody running ubuntu 7.10 on ATI Radeon 9550?
<rinaldi_> !anybody | Elnahir
<ubotu> Elnahir: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uber_frosh> Yes
<uber_frosh> Elnahir
<danny__> ok thanks guys is working now
<ompaul> !hi | Sunderland2006
<ubotu> Sunderland2006: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sunderland2006> hey
<uber_frosh> Ati works well
<lordleemo> danny good to hear mate
<Pandab34R> ompaul: I was simply asking if anyone knew of a better server for knoppix support than freenode. wasn't asking a question about knoppix specifically.
<uber_frosh> ;)
<daveUMR> i have 64bit amd, and trying to get flash to work properly.. im using Gutsy, ran the script the automated install here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435,    it didnt work though... any body ever use these instructions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727         or what else do you recommend?
<ompaul> Pandab34R, well this is not the place for such a question, - and I don't
<flipmode> how do i get my printer to work?
<ompaul> flipmode, what kind of printer?
<Pandab34R> ompaul: Thanks for being a penis.
<flipmode> ompaul: it is a hp deskjet 5440
<BSG75> anyone know of any app that will allow me to stream video and audio and photos to my PS3?
<ompaul> flipmode, just click on system administration printing
<cheesypieces> guys, i can't see my vista shares in ubuntu although i can see the xp ones, and i can't see ubuntu from any windows pc. any ideas?
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<LiENUS> wth is a vrs
<ompaul> !samba | cheesypieces (this will help some, and if you can't see vista from the other windows boxes ask yourself what do you need to do ;-))
<ubotu> cheesypieces (this will help some, and if you can't see vista from the other windows boxes ask yourself what do you need to do ;-)): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LiENUS> !vrs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vrs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Elnahir> uber_frosh, you still here? :)
<cheesypieces> thanks ompaul, i have samba running - i can see my xp shares from ubuntu, but not the other way round. i'll ignore the vista issue for the moment
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller There you go!
<radioman> hey
<ompaul> cheesypieces, well you have to make space on ubuntu available in samba
<Elnahir> cheesypieces, you need to install one small program to see your ubuntu partitions from windows; d'you want me to give you the link or smth?
<cheesypieces> yes please elnahir, that would be great
<NW_AWR> jezus marija
<chazco> Anyone able to help automate the steps required for Virtualbox USB support as explained here: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=2776 ... can do it manually, but want to add it to my restore script
<IcemanV9> vrs = video relay service?
<NW_AWR> vistiek ubuntu laimi ;-)))
<NW_AWR> radioman tu chia?
<djBoenQ> hei..
<BagelMaster> Hi
<radioman> NW_AWR hey ;}
<Andycasss> how to "restart" fstab?
<NW_AWR> jo chia
<Andycasss> so i could quickly check my cifs mounts
<BagelMaster> I'm a first time Ubuntu user, and I was wondering if someone could help me with a couple issues
<elliotjhug> hi all - asked this earlier. But I've had a pretty bad problem booting vista after resizing my ntfs partition with gparted. Help would be very much appreciated - the suggestion to fix included in the man file is not in my BIOS
<NW_AWR> pasirodo ubuntu populiarsni ir geresni :_(((
<DRebellion> Andycasss: sudo mount -a
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: fire away
<brobostigon> bagelmaster: fire away
<NW_AWR> ne slackai gyvens ilgai ilgai
<BagelMaster> OK.
<radioman> NW_AWR, english please ;}
<NW_AWR> ok
<DRebellion> radioman: that is the strangest smiley i have ever seen
<BagelMaster> I installed on a Dell Latitude C600/C500, and I am having trouble with the track point
<Andycasss> DRebellion: thanks, that did the trick. Also, do you know where the shares are defined (when i want my ubuntu to share files, cant remember)
<BagelMaster> Is there a way I can disable it?
<radioman> he he, this is my favorite smile ;}
<NW_AWR> How Could I decrease a temperature of my laptop? :-) 'cuz my laptop turns off :-(
<DRebellion> Andycasss: no, sorry.
<DRebellion> NW_AWR: liquid nitrogen cooling
<elliotjhug> NR_AWR: Try looking how to control your fans, or else scale your CPU down
<elliotjhug> NR_AWR: What CPU do you have?
<Montego> Any help with sound capture in here?
<NW_AWR> omg
<NW_AWR> my CPU: Intel Pentium 3 1066mhz
<BagelMaster> NR_AWR:  You can get a laptop stand that will give more airflow to the bottom of your laptop
<cheesypieces> ompaul, not sure what you mean make space on ubuntu available in samba. how do i do that?
<brobostigon> BagelMaster: on my ibook the software that controls the trackpad is called pbbuttonsd, but on your dell its diffeent tppoebely.
<NW_AWR> hm
<elliotjhug> NW_AWR: Yeah - try the laptop stand - or use it for shorter periods
<elliotjhug> NR_AWR: The P3 doesn't scale
<NW_AWR> I haven't ever had same problem with Windows, Mandriva or Knoppix
<NW_AWR> but with Slackware - I have
<elliotjhug> NW_AWR: Ah
<BagelMaster> So no one is familiar with where the trackpoint options are?
<fella12> Hello, I just want to thank you guys for the help beforehand. Im a complete newbie and my problem is that I installed ubuntu 7.10 as a dual boot with vista on a dell 9200. When I choose to boot gutsy it loads and I hear the intro drum beat then I get to a screen where I can use my mouse but what I see are a bunch of dotted lines. It's almost as if the driver for the video card arent correct; as if I am looking the desktop on hor
<fella12> rible resolution settings. Please help, I have been at this for 2 days straight. THanks again.
<elliotjhug> Then you probably need somebody who knows how the different OSs handle cooling
<freeck> hi to all
<Arelis> Hi guys. I'm trying to watch video's from screencasts.ubuntu.com, but they are crashing my computer when they're in the middle of the video. Why?
<NW_AWR> Buh, Really strange problem :-)
<nvidia-anger> That's the problem: i live in a lousy city, of a lousy country, which puts overwhelming taxes over hardware pieces... so i got, with my hard earned money, a Nvidia GeForce FX5200 and i'm trying to make it work in Ubuntu 7.10... BUT when i install the restricted driver, when i reboot i fell in failsafe mode... if i uninstall it and try to install the nvidia .bin file... i can bring the xserver alive one time... if i reboot... failsafe m
<NW_AWR> Radioman yeah?
<brobostigon> BagelMaster: on my mac the teackpad options are set with pbuttonsd, but your is a dell,so it may be different.
<radioman> aha ;}
<NW_AWR> Radioman hiu
<NW_AWR> Radioman ok ;-)
<Montego> Can't record sound. Get error everytime I open sound recorder. "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings.>
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-anger: what driver are you using?
<rinaldi_> Xintruder: i can't really find much on that card. have you tried asking in #compiz-fusion?
<radioman> GeForce FX5200 and 7.10 work perfect here ;}
<Daisuke_Ido> you'd probably need the legacy driver
<BagelMaster> Brobostigon: Where is pbuttonsd. in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<nvidia-anger> legacy SUX!
<Daisuke_Ido> get something other than a 5200 then
<Xintruder> rinaldi_: just got there.
<nvidia-anger> i can't even get it work on 1024x768
<blbrown> (radioman and I am confguring a 5200 pci by the way) in xorg.conf; what determines what the screen solution is; it seems like xorg is a database of modelines
<brobostigon> BagelMaster: in sysnaptic you can do a search.
<nvidia-anger> my windows runs in this resolution
<SkywaIker> freeradius 2.0 released , will ubuntu 8.04 bundle ?
<BagelMaster> Brobostigon: Thank you, I'll see how that works
<brobostigon> BagelMaster: but i dont even know if it exists for a pc laptop??
<elliotjhug> nobody know about this problem with my NTFS partition? I really need this fixed, and it is entirely broken
<popey> Arelis: what format video? flash? ogg?
<fella12> anyone?
<BagelMaster> Brobostigon: No, it doesn't.
<Arelis> popey, ogg
<blbrown> anyone
<popey> Arelis: do you have an intel video card?
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i check if a process is running?
<Arelis> popey, an ATI Radeon 9600. Didn't yet install the fglrx drivers
<fella12> Hello, I just want to thank you guys for the help beforehand. Im a complete newbie and my problem is that I installed ubuntu 7.10 as a dual boot with vista on a dell 9200. When I choose to boot gutsy it loads and I hear the intro drum beat then I get to a screen where I can use my mouse but what I see are a bunch of dotted lines. It's almost as if the driver for the video card arent correct; as if I am looking the desktop on hor
<fella12> rible resolution settings. Please help, I have been at this for 2 days straight. THanks again.
<brobostigon> BagelMaster: no idea then, sorry, i can only edvise based on my mac, i only have macs.
<Starnestommy> cheesypieces: ps aux | grep processname?
<popey> Arelis: hmm, sorry, I don't know then - which video is crashing?
<popey> Arelis: or is it just one of them?
<Arelis> popey, all of them.
<popey> (I made most of them by the way)
<radioman> blbrown, i remember in 6.04 i do config at xorg.conf(worked peerfect), and since 7.04 i just install & it's ok ;}
<popey> Arelis: do the flash versions work?
<Arelis> popey, alright. Well, especially the video about watching video's
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - what gfx card you you have in your laptop?
<Arelis> popey, i don't yet have flash. Flash is broken and ubotu doesn't give a solution anymore
<fella12> its a desktop...nvidia geforce
<brobostigon> !gnash | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<popey> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<popey> brobostigon: gnash is no good for this
<Arelis> popey, try messaging him FlashIssues
<elliotjhug> fella12: ok - desktop - makes it a bit easier :), What model card?
<brobostigon> i have a mac, so my only option for flash is gnash
<cheesypieces> thanks starnestommy, how do i interpret the info that results?
<popey> Arelis: personally I just installed it from adobe.com
<fella12> let me check
<popey> Arelis: it's a case of unpacking the tar.gz, then in a shell running sudo ./flashinstaller, then telling it to install to /usr/lib/firefox
<popey> Arelis: not optimal I know, but it works
<blbrown> in Section "screen", is the first mode, etc 1280x168@60 the current screen resolution?
<popey> Arelis: alternatively enable the -proposed repo and reinstall it
<blbrown> in xorg.conf
<fella12> elliot: have to reboot to go into vista to check device manager
<chazco> I thought the flash debs had been withdrawn from proposed due to further bugs?
<radioman> blbrown, don't remember 6.04 was long ago..
<elliotjhug> ok - don't wory then
<elliotjhug> I'll give you a command that will do it for you
<popey> 6.04 never happened - it was 6.06 ;)
<blbrown> radioman, wrong person
<ally_oxoxxo> hey guys i need some help. I removed by bottom panel on my desktop, and was able to add a new panel but when I open programs and minimize I cant re-open them
<ally_oxoxxo> can someone help?
<Arelis> popey, by the way - your site's behaving strangely
<chazco> Do they show up on the bottom panel?
<radioman> ioh 6.06 ;}}
<ally_oxoxxo> No Chazco
<popey> ally_oxoxxo: add 'window list to the panel
<SkywaIker> freeradius 2.0 released , will ubuntu 8.04 bundle ?
<popey> Arelis: oh?
<ally_oxoxxo> my bottom panel is no empty
<Alpha0606> hi - installed server 7.10 8029 nic says unclaimed - can anyone advise plz?
<ally_oxoxxo> ok popey let me try that one sec
<Xintruder> whats a good text editor better GUI then nano?
<chazco> Okay, right click on it, add item and select window list
<DRebellion> Xintruder: vim
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK, what are you running atm?
<Arelis> popey, it hangs on connecting to crunchbang.net
<popey> ahh
<popey> i will remove the logo
<popey> one moment
<Arelis> ok
<ally_oxoxxo> hey popey that worked!
<DRebellion> !enter | popey
<ubotu> popey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<popey> oh please DRebellion
<Alpha0606> hi - installed server 7.10 8029 nic says unclaimed - can anyone advise plz?
<Xintruder> other than vim. Gimp or something?
<fella12> nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<ally_oxoxxo> only one problem popey, its not really organized good, it seems to only put the window list on the right side of my panel
<DRebellion> Xintruder: gimp is not a text editor. how about emacs?
<popey> ally_oxoxxo: right click, move it
<akhilesh> I did "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22"  .. Then installed GCC 4.1.3 and then here is my problem: http://pastebin.ca/889292
<popey> Arelis: fixed
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - that means your card should work fine. Do Ctrl+Alt+F1 when you're booted up and its doing the lines on the screen thing
<Ericl80427> My windows do not have the X at the top right for me to close out of them, can anyone help?
<Arelis> popey, it worked. thanks :)
<akhilesh> Whats wrong with my steps ?
<Alpha0606> hi - installed server 7.10 8029 nic says unclaimed - can anyone advise plz?
<fella12> ok one sec...let me reboot back to linux
<ally_oxoxxo> ok popey i seem to fixed it up a little, but now its centered.....
<Ericl80427> nevermind
<Alpha0606> am i in the wrong channel for network advice?
<Dominic> akhilesh: you probably want libc6-dev installed too
<Jack_Sparrow> Ericl80427: Sounds like you lost the widow decorator... try asking in #Compiz
<BagelMaster> OK, I am completely new to Ubuntu, and I can't seem to get my wireless card to connect to the network, and comments?
<elliotjhug> Alpha0606: You're in the wrong channel for ubuntu server advice - try in #ubuntu-server
<Ericl80427> yeah.. everytime i have desktop effects on, i dont have them
<akhilesh> ok, I will install that and try again.
<Alpha0606> thnx
<elliotjhug> np
<Arelis> popey, the flash version doesn't crash
<popey> Arelis: interesting
<popey> sorry about that
<ouellettesr> how do I change resolution of the login screen?
<Arelis> popey, the weird thing is, the OGG video made my system freeze COMPLETELY. even the kernel, even sysrq. but it might be something else causing it
<elliotjhug> ouellettesr: It runs at the same res as the rest of gnome
<fella12> it changed screen and now all i see are black and white boxes..with a cursor that i can hardly see
<Pirate-King> MrObvious--> you here
<ouellettesr> elliotjhug:  it doesn't look right, everything it "tall"
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - Type some characters - see if they come up
<elliotjhug> ouellettesr: And its not like that when you log in?
<fella12> i typed and things come up, but i cant read them
<ouellettesr> elliotjhug: nope
<gidna> firefox always crash...
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Yup.
<bknitram> > Irssi: New peak in #ubuntu@fn : 1278
<danbhfive> !wireless | BagelMaster
<ubotu> BagelMaster: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - Thats odd - I'll need to find out how to resize your frame buffer resolution
<bknitram> too many people
<chuck> lol
<BagelMaster> Thank you danbhfive
<popey> Arelis: erk, that's nasty and sounds like a video driver glitch
<elliotjhug> ouellettesr: Sorry - can't help you then - try logging in and changing your login screen in admin
<chuck> bknitram: just make a fake channel and invite some people in
<popey> Arelis: you're the first person to report that to me
<bknitram> chuck: then they wont talk
<fella12> i just see little changes showing that text is coming up
<Arelis> popey, then sorry, then it's indeed my computer :P
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - Hold still for a mo
<chuck> bknitram: no, just invite people in to do /me and talk and part and quit and stuff
<fella12> sure...thanks so much
<bknitram> chuck: they already do it here :)
<protcront> hello
<protcront> i already have ubuntu installed on my laptop but i want to install the kubuntu 7.10 as well, is it possible
<protcront> and how ?
<MrObvious> protcront: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and let it fly.
<danbhfive> protcront: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Arelis> popey, I have an ATI Radeon 9600 and it's using the open-source driver. Should i instead try the fglrx one?
<popey> Arelis: sorry, I have zero knowledge of ATI cards, I refuse to buy them
<Jack_Sparrow> protcront: YOu simply install the second, or third desktop and switch between them at the login
<MrObvious> protcront: The one thing to note is KUbuntu uses KDM for the login manager, but I think GDM is better so based on my opinion I would keep that.
<fella12> elliot: what's weird is that upon laoding the ubuntu logo and the status bar look perfectly fine
<protcront> MrObvious: when i run that command is it gonna install the latest version of kubuntu or the oldest
<Jack_Sparrow> Arelis: fglrx will work if that is what you want to use
<MrObvious> protcront: KUbuntu 7.10
<BernardB> Why doesn't Steam appear properly in Wine? http://www.soep-r.nl/uploads/1202003277.png
<MrObvious> protcront: You have Ubuntu 7.10 right?
<kane77> what app can I use to subscribe to screencasts (video)?
<danbhfive> BernardB: try #wine
<batis610> when i try to enable effects i got this message: Desktop effects could not be enabled.... wat's wrong
<protcront> MrObvious: okie man i am really bored thats why may be wana install it!
<batis610> ?
<popey> kane77: how do you mean subscribe?
<MrObvious> protcront: LMAO.
<elliotjhug> fella12: I can help you fix this - but its going to take an awful lot of work and editing dangorous things - so make sure you follow the steps perfectly ok?
<popey> kane77: you could use miro I guess
<kane77> popey, so that it would download it...
<protcront> MrObvious: LAMO ?
<Arelis> popey, Hold on, i need to reboot. Thanks for the help with some of those things.
<BagelMaster> danbhfive: My wireless card is recognized, so there must be drivers installed for it already, but it won't recognize or find my network
<MrObvious> protcront: You could come here and work for me. :p
<fella12> sure
<popey> Arelis: no problem, sorry I can't help further
<Arelis> popey, no problem.
<LurkersA> batis610: Do you have drivers for your graphics card installed?
<MrObvious> protcront: laughing my butt out (switch the a for a b).
<DRebellion> BernardB: you need to install some windows fonts, can't remember the details
<elliotjhug> fella12: right - when you boot you should get a countdown from 10 or something before the system starts right?
<MrObvious> protcront: I have to keep it PG for the channel. ;)
<protcront> MrObvious: okie no problem where u from ?
<Arelis> popey, generally i'm trying to learn how to use ubuntu without breaking it
<danbhfive> BagelMaster: are you using the gui?
<fella12> yes
<Arelis> popey, because i break stuff, the way i do it.
<MrObvious> protcront: Kansas. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> msttcorefonts ?
<protcront> MrObvious: and wats ur expertise ?
<elliotjhug> fella12: when that comes up hit escape
<BernardB> DRebellion, thanks for the tip, I'll try to find out
<elliotjhug> do that now
<fella12> ok let me restart
<akhilesh> ok. now what is missing in this: http://pastebin.ca/889315
<BagelMaster> danbhfive: Yes
<Koschie> hi guys, how can I install / where can I get debs for compiz 0.6.2 ?
<MrObvious> protcront: I've gotta clean some floors with an autoscrubber and buffer this weekend.
<danbhfive> BagelMaster: and it shows no networks available?
<MrObvious> !compiz
<fella12> loading now
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<BagelMaster> danbhfive: Yes
<protcront> MrObvious: GoodLuck Man Damn
<BagelMaster> danbhfive: No networks come up
<batis610> LurkersA: yes
<lordmorgoth> heya guys
<MrObvious> protcront: Lol. And watch the language as this channel is G rated or whatever (rules).
<fella12> i beleive i hit escape....didnt see anything happen
<elliotjhug> fella12: let me know when your at a B&W menu
<protcront> MrObvious: any handon experience on ftps ?
<danbhfive> BagelMaster: whats iwconfig say?
<elliotjhug> fella12: Ah - you missed it then... what does the text say precisely during the countdown? (its possible it wants a different hotkey)
<batis610> LurkersA:
<batis610> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<batis610> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1650 Series
<batis610> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<DRebellion> Ok, installed gnash, opened firefox, navigated to a video on youtube.com, dialog came up and told me i needed to install some ffmpeg package, hit ok, now "Install multimedia codecs" is frozen on me. Anybody have any idea what the process might be called?
<MrObvious> protcront: I've set up FTP servers using FIlezilla on Windows XP before.
<MrObvious> !pastebin > batis610
<fella12> in the bot loader option...it just asls which os i want to load
<elliotjhug> fella12: ok - go to the ubuntu one and then hit 'e'
<fella12> e to edit commands before booting or c for command prompt
<DRebellion> got it
<|gonzo|> this may be a trivial question, but in order to export a share with samba to XP (professional) do I have to encrypt passwords or not? I simply can't log to the linux machine from the windows one
<MrObvious> DRebellion: I don't like gnash but I like regular flash better.
<fella12> ok i did
<MrObvious> DRebellion: lol
<kane77> popey, wow! thanx, miro is just wonderful.. thanx
<hever_> Hi I'm on an old iBook clamshell G3. I stared it at first normal then with live-powerpc. Both I get "atyfb: h_disp too large". I think it has something todo with the screen. Now I'm on a shell (initramfs) but there is no editor ? no vi no nano ? and help shows me no known editos...
<lordmorgoth> i was just wondering. i have this brand new sony viao that i want to install ubuntu on, yet it comes with vista (vistaaaaa) pre-installed on it. so i was just wondering wat do to. leave it and install ubuntu next to it or delete the shit out of it. common guys help me :P (this should be funny)
<MrObvious> DRebellion: Besids I think gnash is beta.
<fella12> now root, kernel, initrd, quiet options
<DRebellion> MrObvious: as long as youtube works, its fine...
<elliotjhug> fella12 ok there should be a line that starts 'kernel' can  you type that out for me?
<protcront> MrObvious: how can u access someone pc, via ftp he has external ip and internal ip as well ?
<MrObvious> !language | lordmorgoth
<ubotu> lordmorgoth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrObvious> protcront: Read what ubotu sends to set up a server for file access on Linux:
<MrObvious> !ftpd > protcront
<lordmorgoth> MrObvious, thank u :)
<MrObvious> lordmorgoth: As far as the answer, you can dual boot just fine.
<MrObvious> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BernardB> DRebellion, I was missing tahoma, thank for the tip!
<fella12> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=%cc60cdd-7276-48f9
<DRebellion> BernardB: ah yes, that's the one
<lordmorgoth> MrObvious,  i know that i wasn't asking for technical help i was asking for opinions :)
<fella12> oops % is supposed to be a 5
<elliotjhug> fella12: ok - edit that line and move to the very end of it - also, I need your monitor size to give you another line
<hever_> can i set hsync at startup ?
<peace> i cant learn even to use search.. in ubuntu.. it never finds anything!..
<MrObvious> lordmorgoth: Vista Basic, Home Basic, Business, or Premium?
<DRebellion> lordmorgoth: blow vista out of the water
<lordmorgoth> business
<danbhfive> lordmorgoth: maybe you should try in #ubuntu-offtopic   this is is for ubuntu support only
<DRebellion> peace: which search?
<radioman> DRebellion peace & serenity "_^
<lordmorgoth> DRebellion, :) that's 1 for linux :D
<peace> i want to find a file in my pc.. and it cant find... never.. :D
<fella12> im at the end...ends with ro quiet splash
<LurkersA> batis610: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<DRebellion> peace: try, locate <file>
<radioman> DRebellion peace & serenity "_^
<tz34781> peace: locate filename
<radioman> tz34781 peace & serenity "_^
<BagelMaster> OK, I am completely new to Ubuntu, and I can't seem to get my wireless card (which is recognized) to connect to the network, and comments?
<BagelMaster> any*
<DRebellion> radioman: now you're starting to scare me with that weird smiley
<lordmorgoth> danbhfive, okay sorry guys :) didn't know that
<elliotjhug> fella12: assuming you have a monitor that 1024x768 is sensible I need you to add vga=791 to the end of that
<batis610> LurkersA: 7.10
<tz34781> radioman: please stop that script
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: check the output of 'dmesg'
<fella12> one sec...let me c monitor size...think its 21 inch widescreen
<hever_> can i set hsync at startup ?
<radioman> ;} thats auto answer ;}
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - That line will be fine then
<elliotjhug> fella12: vga=791
<LurkersA> batis610: What is your computer like? Is it a new one or an old one?
<MrObvious> lordmorgoth: Which copy of Vista? If it's not that great (Basic) then format. Unless you plan on gaming on the laptop or running a Windows only app I'd remove it but dual booting is a viable option.
<fella12> should i just put a space after splash and type "vga=791"
<elliotjhug> fella12: thats the one - then boot
<fella12> do i have to save?
<DRebellion> fella12: yes, without the quotes
<Siph0n> hey.... i was messing with my xorg.conf file, and now no display shows up..... is there a way for me to boot into the terminal so i can edit that config and than reboot again?
<DRebellion> fella12: yes, save
<peace> i can find some files with locate..but its definately not the files i need.. it seems it doesnt search the whole directories..
<elliotjhug> DRebellion: Shut Up - you're wrong
<DRebellion> Siph0n: boot and ctrl+alt+f2
<fella12> i hit enter
<batis610> LurkersA: a new one with dual core 3ghz, 1go of ram .....;
<warren_> hi
<elliotjhug> fella12: Theres no need to save it since its none-permenant
<DRebellion> elliotjhug: how am i wrong?
<Gamer> hello
<warren_> is there a new hardy theme?
<Gamer> all
<fella12> then it takes me back to the menu where i chose kernel etc
<fella12> can i restart from there?
<radioman> DRebellion, keep going ;}
<Gamer> I've just installed ubuntu
<Gamer> but unfortunately I am not able to connect with my wireless router
<BagelMaster> Drebellion: Where would you find dmesg?
<Gamer> ut I am trying to connect wired with it
<DRebellion> elliotjhug: if you edit a file and don't save it then what affect does it have?
<Gamer> Linksys WRT150N
<elliotjhug> DRebellion: Since that GRUB boot menu doesn't save settings as it goes - othewrise we could cause damage
<elliotjhug> fella12: just boot ubuntu normally now
<Gamer> I've been trying to changing eth0 to DHCP and STATIC, but that didnt do anything
<hever_> is there a editor after ubunut boot up ?
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: just open terminal and type dmesg
<Gamer> I've also turned lo off, and on
<BagelMaster> k
<LurkersA> batis610: Hmmm. Well I'm not sure why it wouldn't be working. Did you use the restricted driver management option to install driver, or did you install manually?
<Gamer> but absolutely no success
<fella12> ok lets c what happens
<BagelMaster> Gamer, I'm having the same problem
<Gamer> really?
<Gamer> same router?
<danbhfive> !enter > Gamer
<BagelMaster> No, different router
<elliotjhug> fella12: It won't fix your 1st problem - it will make your terminal work legibly so that I can tell you to fix the dodgy graphical interface
<SeveredCross> Hey guys, is there a way for me to map certain keycodes to a different key in X?
<Frostydecide> Hi all. I need to create a bootable CD to run a file to update my motherboard. Gigabyte says to do it with a floppy and tick the "make bootable" options in windows. I dont have a floppy drive so is there anyway I can make a bootable cd of it in ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> Eg. I'm using an iMac USB keyboard instead of mine because mine is broken, and I'd erally like to map the help button to the delete button.
<peace> how to search files in all folders..must i be superhuman..i mean superadmin to even use search in all folders that needs password to go in???
<batis610> LurkersA: i used  the restricted driver management to install
<BagelMaster> DRebellion, what should I be looking for
<wikin1> hi all
<fella12> how do i get into terminal again?
<SeveredCross> peace: cd / && sudo find -name search-path
<radioman> SeveredCross peace & serenity "_^
<elliotjhug> fella12: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: anything to do with wireless, its a log of driver/kernel stuff since boot
<BagelMaster> OK
<SeveredCross> elliotjhug: Since when is that a default shortcut?
<fella12> that's the same still
<peace> omg thats a whole magic words severedcross :D ill try
<SeveredCross> Oh, that's for a VT.
<elliotjhug> SeveredCross: Yes
<Gamer> Could anyone help me?
<danbhfive> peace: try using 'locate'
<radioman> danbhfive peace & serenity "_^
<Gamer> I cannot connect to my router
<SeveredCross> If you want an X terminal, Alt-F2, then type gnome-terminal
<elliotjhug> I love the way everyone's trying to correct me now - right now his X isn't working
<Jowi> Gamer, wifi or cable?
<BagelMaster> DRebellion, I see a few things with "wifi"
<LurkersA> batis610: Hmm. I used Envy to install the latest drivers for me, and that worked fine, but again, I've never had any problems with the OSS Drivers. Do you know how well your card is supported?
<Gamer> Jowi, cable
<elliotjhug> fella12: You got your VT up? And more importantly is it legible
<danbhfive> radioman: turn it off please
<Gamer> connecting to a wireless router, with a cable
<jscinoz> is there a reason the nvidia-glx-new package in the repository is outdated?
<Jowi> Gamer, type "ifconfig" in a termninal. what is the IP address, subnet and gateway?
<fella12> vt? is that menu with alt ctrl and f1? if so, yes...but still not legible
<Gamer> let me see
<puika> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637493
<Gamer> brb
<MrObvious> Gamer: So wireless is pointless if you have a cable. :p J/k
<batis610> LurkersA: yes it is... ATI Radeon x1650
<peace> i instaled a game..and i need to go in that folder.. i dont even know where the game is..i cant even find the folder :D
<aricz_> Hi, anyone know how to search for a string in a file, and output it? I want to fetch every "http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" adress in a .html and put it into a file.. anyone who can KICK me in the right direction? ;P
<elliotjhug> fella12: Still not legible :( - Right theres an alternative fix - I'll try that - one mo
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: can you paste it so we can take a look?
<danbhfive> peace: what game?
<radioman> danbhfive peace & serenity "_^
<fella12> abbsolutely
<DRebellion> !paste | BagelMaster
<ubotu> BagelMaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<radioman> ubotu flood is detected, try flood again !!! ;D
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i edit a file as root from with the file manager?
<danbhfive> !ops | radioman
<ubotu> radioman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<templario> how i install Vuze in Azerus of linux?
<crash9877> hi all
<nixternal> hrmm
<MrObvious> danbhfive: Uhh don't do that because it annoys the ops.
<maxman> Hi, I'm developing a Qt application (for the first time). I have just changed my Ununtu theme through the Appearance but the Qt application's GUI doesn't change. I think that is because libqt4 is still loaded in RAM. Is there a way to unload libqt4 (or any other library) in RAM?
<peace> open arena.. any game... i cant find anything.. it doest search anything..i begin to feel the search goes only in home folder...
<MrObvious> danbhfive: Oh nevermind.
<templario> how i install Vuze in Azerus of linux?
<LurkersA> batis610: Well I'm not sure mate. Try ubuntuforums, you may get help there from people who know about that stuff.
<RequinB5> how do I extract the audio from a .wav file
<MrObvious> aricz_: I know.
<danbhfive> MrObvious: yeah, but he was asked several times...
<DRebellion> RequinB5: i would recommend mencoder
<templario> how i install Vuze in Azerus of linux?
<templario> how i install Vuze in Azerus of linux?
<templario> how i install Vuze in Azerus of linux?
<batis610> LurkersA: thks any way :)
<DRebellion> !repeat | templario
<elliotjhug> fella12: right, type your username very carefully, press enter, do the same with your password - then setfont -v alt-8x8 and press enter - if you type it carefully it should be fine that you can't read it yourself
<ubotu> templario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gamer> Jowi, it is on DHCP
<Starnestommy> maxman: Close all other Qt programs?
<RequinB5> peace: which search function are you using
<Kevin`> RequinB5 .wav is a fairly simple audio format.. do you mean play the audio?
<MrObvious> aricz_: cat filename | grep (field) > outputtextfile
<Jowi> Gamer, we can continue in private if you wish. I still need to know the info I asked earlier.
<julio_pe> How to install Vuze in Azureus?
<fella12> ok..let me give it a shot
<maxman> Starnestommy: That's what I did. I closed all programs except for the gnome terminals.
<RequinB5> Kevin':  I want to put the file so that evolution uses it when i get a mail - nice GUI on edit preferences but it isn't working
<DRebellion> julio_pe: what do you mean? can you explain?
<peace> i tried in terminal.. locate... i tried via file browser... also
<aricz_> MrObvious : ahh.. grep, why didn't I think of it.. thanks! :)
<MrObvious> aricz_: Is that what you want? You're welcome.
<RequinB5> peace: do you remember what a part of the file name is
<Fredor> !repeat | peace
<ubotu> peace: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<danbhfive> peace: you can try sudo locate -u             thats needed if you just installed
 * Myiasia snrks.
<peace> open arena.. any game... i cant find anything.. it doest search anything..i begin to feel the search goes only in home folder... I tried using locate..via terminal..also i tried using search via file browser..
<peace> what -u does??
<danbhfive> peace: Update
<BD> I found this code for adding windows to grub, “XP Professional root (hd0,0)savedefault makeactive chainloader  +1” that is for the windows on the first partition. Before I screw anything up I just wanted to make sure that my edit is right. “XP Professional root (hd0,3)savedefault makeactive chainloader  +1” am I right or did I screw it up
<maxman> Starnestommy: I'm sure it works if I reboot or log out. But I don't really want to do that
<fella12> i did that
<aricz_> MrObvious : ok, it does work :) but, it keeps the whole line .. I just want it to keep the http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx adress.. not the html tags
<fella12> not sure if it was accepted as i cant read anything
<rory096> i'm having a bit of a problem. every once in a while (anywhere from 20 minutes to a few hours), my computer freezes and my caps lock and num lock lights start flashing. i end up having to force shutdown. anyone have any idea what could cause this? it's a laptop; could it be overheating or something?
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i edit a file as root from with the file manager?
<MrObvious> aricz_: Ahh. Maybe play with man grep?
<RequinB5> peace - use 'find . -iname "*SEARCHTERM*"' (without the single quotes)  - This will search your current directory tree for all files that have SEARCHTERM somewhere in their name
<danbhfive> !tab > peace also look at tab completion.  I always start my games with tab completion from the command line
<DRebellion> cheesypieces: gksudo gedit <file> (in terminal)
<aricz_> MrObvious : will do, thanks for the help !
<maxman> Starnestommy: any other suggestions?
<BD> I found this code for adding windows to grub, “XP Professional root (hd0,0)savedefault makeactive chainloader  +1” that is for the windows on the first partition. Before I screw anything up I just wanted to make sure that my edit is right. “XP Professional root (hd0,3)savedefault makeactive chainloader  +1” am I right or did I screw it up
<cheesypieces> great, thanks drebellion
<MrObvious> aricz_: YW.
<kadam> From the GRUB prompt, how  can I add a new option for an existing device and OS ?
<Starnestommy> BD: try hd(0,0) or hd(0,1) if it's on partition 1
<MrObvious> BD: If your hard drive is on the 4th partition on the first IDE drive.
<MrObvious> BD: I mean the Windows install, not the hard drive.
<BD> starnestommy: its on partition 3 of the only disc
<MrObvious> <-Full of brain farts today
<BD> starnestommyy? so hd0, 3???
<peace> !tab command doesnt work.. also i dont need to start the games.. i want to create them as i did in windows.. but i cant even find them.. any tutorial where to read how to use search..
<MrObvious> BD: The partition counting starts with 0 I think.
<Starnestommy> BD: hd(0,2)?
<BD> mrobvious: ok thanks
<RequinB5> peace - use 'find . -iname "*SEARCHTERM*"' (without the single quotes)  - This will search your current directory tree for all files that have SEARCHTERM somewhere in their name
<BD> starnestommy: thanks
<RequinB5> again
<elliotjhug> fella12: OK - I assume no improvement yet - change to VT2, (ctrl+alt+f2) and see if that works, otherwise login blind and see if that works
<MrObvious> bd
<MrObvious> Ack he left
<rory096> hmm, the ubuntu forums say it's a hardware issue for the same problem on feisty. can i assume the same applies to gutsy?
<fella12> same with f2
<fella12> longin blind?
<peace> example... find.mp3 -ingame SEARCHTERM? eh...
<MrObvious> peace: Uhh nope.
<fella12> do the samething i did in f1 with the name and pw?
<backatcha> hey guys where can i download ubuntu? I did from there website but its very slow and i have a big pipe
<plux> peace: find <searchpath> -iname <whattosearchfor>
<MrObvious> peace: find . -iname mp3
<peace> exactly i need to go in open arena game folder..find the 3dmap.. .pk3.. unrar it..modify it..and play it..
<backatcha> i don't wanna wait an hour and 30 min
<hever_> I'm on an old iBook clamshell G3. I stared it at first normal then with live-powerpc. Both I get "atyfb: h_disp too large". I think it has something todo with the screen. Now I'm on a shell (initramfs) but there is no editor ? no vi no nano ? and help shows me no known editos...
<elliotjhug> fella12: precisely
<hever_> Is there no editor on (initramfs) ?
<MrObvious> peace: cd /path/to/game/folder then find . -iname .pk3
<elliotjhug> fella12: I really hope this works - otherwise I have no idea, and you might be better off trying an alternative distro and see if that works
<danbhfive> peace: locate pk3
<danbhfive> peace its probable in your home folder
<peace> i dont know where the game is.. i cant know where the game using search.. :D
<danbhfive> peace what does locate pk3 say?
<fella12> no change
<backatcha> is there a torrent for it?
<MrObvious> peace: What's the game called?
<fella12> no im curious as to whether or not my username is correct
<RequinB5> ...
<MrObvious> backatcha: A torrent for what?
<backatcha> for the newest x86 version?
<backatcha> ubuntu
<peace> hey..it worked.. ! :D the last true name of file pk3.. i found.. :D
<MrObvious> backatcha: Yeah. Lemme find it real fast.
<kenalex> hello
<backatcha> thx
<MrObvious> !hi | kenalex
<ubotu> kenalex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenalex> what cd burning software can i use in ubuntu to write CD images
<EmmerP> its build in
<danbhfive> kenalex: I write click the isos, and there is an option there, personally
<RequinB5> kenalex: nautilus has a pointer, just place the .iso in the cd directory and burn image
<kenalex> cool
<EmmerP> that's 3 times the answer :)
<kenalex> thanks
<MrObvious> backatcha: Look http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/isos/ubuntu/7.10/ <-It's on there.
<dookdook> i'm trying to compile a c++ program under feisty, and getting an error message saying it can't find conio.h...conio.h doesn't come standard on gcc/g++ installations?  its not a linux thing?
<fella12> i had to install this via the alternate texxt version as i was hving trouble even installing
<hever_> can yor read me am i registered ?
<elliotjhug> fella12: Ah - and your card works out in other OSs fine?
<PriceChild> hever_, we can read you
<elliotjhug> hever_: yes
<MrObvious> dookdook: Try learning to use apt-file
<CoOjeE> yes hever
<hever_> ok ;)
<hever_> Is there no editor on (initramfs) ?
<elliotjhug> fella12: But unfortunately I can only apologise for it not working - File a bug about it on launchpad.net if you can and that means it may be fixed soon - and if you really want linux try SuSE or Fedora
<MrObvious> dookdook: A quick crash course: sudo apt-get install apt-file to install it, then sudo apt-file update then sudo apt-file search (filename) will tell you what package it is in.
<Frostydecide> Is there a way to force flash drives to be bootable in ubuntu?
<peace> teach me how to use specific file but not filename... i also dont need to find all .jpg or all .mp3.. or all .pk3.. || example love .mp3 ? to find all mp3 with love word in it..
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: It's in your BIOS.
<dookdook> mrobvious, thanks
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Not Ubuntu.
<MrObvious> dookdook: YW.
<kodge> Is there anyway I can fix this? : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CzNPPc4U2k
<DRebellion> peace: locate love | xargs file | grep -i mp3
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54529/
<fella12> thanks so much for the help
<BagelMaster> I had to reformat my flash drive
<scott_> can someone help me i keep getting 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".' when i run glxgears
<Frostydecide> MrObvious: Yeah but it still wont boot from them unless its bootable. Im trying to boot a file which you would usually put to a floppy disk and tick the "make bootable" button while formatting.
<RequinB5> peace - find . -iname "*love*.mp3"
<RequinB5> tha ttoo
<fella12> this sucks bc im so claose....had to flash bios, burn multiple dicks, formats etc and still cant run it
<backatcha> thx MrObvious
<backatcha> got it
<MrObvious> backatcha: YW.
<elliotjhug> fella12: Thats fine - I wish I coulda been more help really - but with no way of actaully doing anything on your machine its hard to get X (the graphical interface) working
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Ahh. Why do you need this file? I'm curious.
<Frostydecide> MrObvious: its a .bat I need to run to update my motherboard.
<peace> requinb5 it doesnt work.. its too hard for me :D
<fella12> its def on the desktop of gutsy as the color in the dotted lines reflect the color scheme of the desktop wallpaper
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Oh a BIOS update?
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: You could try using Google and putting in bootable USB drive
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: looks like it may be a dhcp problem
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: try setting a static ip address
<lostatsee> are there any icon bars for gnome other than ones that need things like compiz?
<BagelMaster> Drebellion: How would I go about doing that?
<elliotjhug> fella12: yeah - its your graphics card you see - bulletproof-X which was introduced in this version was designed to stop this kinda thing happening
<adelie42> how can I program fkeys?
<Spee_Der> Howdy folks
<Frostydecide> mrobvious: Im only getting windows solutions.
<peace> someday i will learn how to use search... :D perhaps... thanks anyway :D
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: system -> administration -> network
<RequinB5> fella12: what exactly is your problem
<fella12> i wonder if its bc this is a digital connection
<RequinB5> peace - man find and man locate helps :P
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: select your card (eth0?) and hit properties
<fella12> should i try analogue
<Spee_Der> hey peace, what's up ?
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Hmm. Maybe you'll have to do something like that. :\
<ouellettesr> what version of Xorg comes with 7.10?
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Can you burn an ISO or something? Try Google USB BIOS update
<fella12> when i select gutsy from boot laoder it loads...i can move my mouse, but the screen shows a bunch of lines
<fella12> i think it's a video card setting prob
<elliotjhug> anyway I'm off - best of luck fixing the problem fella12 and RequinB5
<RequinB5> fella12: vid card?
<fella12> thanks bro...have a nice day
<Frostydecide> MrObvious: Im running into the same problem there. I can't work out how to force a disk to be bootable when i burn it in ubuntu
<fella12> bc the color of the lines match the color scheme of the desktop wallpaper in gutsy...brownish
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: I wish I knew what to do :(.
<mkquist> fella12: have you tried reconfigurign xserver?
<Spee_Der> Frostydecide, are you using K3B to make your iso's ?
<mkquist> MrObvious: are you buring it as an image (if its an iso)
<mkquist> MrObvious: burning* =p
<RequinB5> fella12: if all you need is a bootable shell to fix it, might want to get a different live cd - I use Knoppix 5.2 boot options 'knoppix 2'.  It boots on everything but a toyota
<fella12> im a newbie...so im not sure how to....when i type ctrl alt f1....it goes to a command prompt but again, i cant read the text....can type but cant make out what it is
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: what should I input in the IP Address, Subnet mask, and Gateway address?
<MrObvious> mkquist: I'm not, Frostydecide is. He needs to do a BIOS update and has a .bat that he needs to run to update his BIOS. I assume it's needing DOS or something.
<mkquist> RequinB5: i think theres a patch to get it to boot on toyotas now... =)
<mkquist> MrObvious: ic
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: this is router specific. do you have any other machines connected to the router?
<RequinB5> mkquist: ha
<RequinB5> fella12: what have you tried so far
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Do you dual boot with Windows?
<fella12> but i cant still type in commands
<fella12> just what was suggested
<non> where can I find latest torrents for ubuntu studio downloads ?
<RequinB5> which was? :P
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: yes
<fella12> logging in and typing setfont -v alt-8x8 and press enter
<fella12> that's the only suggestion given
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: are they windows or mac or linux ?
<scott_> can someone help me with this error 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<RequinB5> what is your vidcard?
<Frostydecide> MrObvious: I did... I just formatted my windows drive for the first time since getting this motherboard. So thats when the prob started.
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: If you have a spare hard drive remove your current one, run a Windows install or something. :\
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: mac
<fella12> other than that...nothing as i am as newbie as it gets with linux
<ouellettesr> anyone know what version of xorg ubuntu 7.10 has?
<MrObvious> non: 1 sec
<PaulEU> hello! I have question: my friend downloaded ubuntu image for VMware and he want install language pack for poland. He run: System -> Administration -> Languages but there isn't exist position language Poland (only English exists). How can I add Language into this list?
<MrObvious> non: http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/isos/ubuntu/7.10/
<RequinB5> fella12: what's your vidcard.  That'll be a big help for anyone who wants to help u fix this :P
<non> ouellettesr: run Xorg -v
<Frostydecide> mrobvious: I think I might have to yeah. Thanks for the help though :)
<fella12> nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: You're welcome. I tried.
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: go over to your mac, open a terminal, and type 'ifconfig'.
<adelie42> is there a configuration file that says what to do during specific Xevents?
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Lemme ask some people who visit another site who are overclockers and they might have an idea.
<mjw--> ouellettesr: 7.2
<RequinB5> fella12: one second
<fella12> sure
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: we need to know its ip address
<ouellettesr> mjw--: thanks
<non> MrObvious: I need for *Ubuntu Studio* version... :)
<CoOjeE> try the official site
<RequinB5> fella12: do you have ubuntu installed on your HDD or is it just hte live CD
<mjw--> ouellettesr: "1:7.2-5ubuntu13" to be exact
<MrObvious> Frostydecide: Try http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=14488
<fella12> installed off the text/alt cd
<MrObvious> non: Sorry. Maybe it's around somewhere.
<ouellettesr> mjw--: cool ty
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54531/
<BodOmLaW> hey i installed compiz fusion but it deosnt work, I cant open the settings manager
<RequinB5> fella12: ok, that makes it easier.  Try booting, and when you get to the (maybe fast) screen about GRUB, boot in recovery mode.  You may have to press escape quickly to access the menu
<CoOjeE> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<BodOmLaW> and the wobbly thing is also gone
<fella12> does recovery mode take you to a command prompt at the end?
<RequinB5> yes
<fella12> ok
<fella12> one sec
<aricz_> MrObvious : humm, I've 'man grep' and couldn't find anything .. do you know the answer? :]
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: okay, so on the ubuntu box, for ip address you should put: 192.168.0.100  and subnet mask: 255.255.255.255
<aricz_> MrObvious : do I have to learn perl for doing this easy task?
<MrObvious> aricz_: Nope. That's as close as I got. I'm no bash scripter. Maybe #bash ?
<aricz_> MrObvious : okioki
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: the gateway is the ip address of your router
<ere4si> PaulEU, if you open synaptic and search for    language-support-pl   you can add polish
<MrObvious> aricz_: That's the best I can do. lol
<fella12> ok i loaded it in recovery mode
<BodOmLaW> hey i installed compiz fusion but it deosnt work, I cant open the settings manager
<BodOmLaW> hey i installed compiz fusion but it deosnt work, I cant open the settings manager
<BodOmLaW> and the wobbly thing is also gone
<MrObvious> !repeat | BodOmLaW
<backatcha> hey quick question i have a amd 64 bit cpu do i have to install the 64 bit version or can i use the i386?
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Gateway address from whatismyip.com ?
<BodOmLaW> didnt mean to spam
<Javid> how come ubuntu's installer doesn't have an option to put / and /home on different partitions, like debian's does? Seems like it'd be a simple thing to leave in
<RequinB5> fella12 - now type the following - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> Javid, yes it does
<MrObvious> backatcha: 386 is fine. 64 bit CPUs have 32 bit instructions on them too.
<mkquist> javid - u can, ive done it
<PriceChild> Javid, choose manual partitioning then do it yourself.
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: you can probably find that on your mac, try  ping -b 255.255.255.255 and its last three digits will be quite high or quite low (eg 1,2,254,253)
<backatcha> ok awsome
<backatcha> thanks
<Javid> I see my question was not understood
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: it is the internal (LAN) ip address (not external like whatismyip.com)
<RequinB5> BodOmLaw - try going to system preferences appearences and to the desktop effects tab.  select custom
<fella12> ok...im in there
<RequinB5> fella12 - now follow the prompts
<PriceChild> Javid, it doesn't automatically choose partition sizes... because it doesn't know what you will need.
<backatcha> mrobvious: have you ever ran vmware server and ran windows xp in it?
<BodOmLaW> i try but it goes to extra
<fella12> autdetect?
<backatcha> on linux of course
<jrib> aricz_: grep -o is what you want
<MrObvious> backatcha: Nope.
<BodOmLaW> and i cant open the custom prefs
<MrObvious> backatcha: I got an XP box I don't need VMware for.
<BodOmLaW> i also cant open the compiz manager
<backatcha> i am wondering if it works ok
<fella12> or should i select the x server myself?
<RequinB5> !enter | BodOmLaW
<ubotu> BodOmLaW: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MrObvious> BodOmLaW: Put all your sentences on one line, don't use Enter for punctuation.
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: G5:~ jordan$ ping -b 255.255.255.255
<BagelMaster> ping: illegal option -- b
<BodOmLaW> sorry
<MrObvious> It's okay, just don't do it again or I'll have to beat you with my e-stick.
<MrObvious> lol
<BodOmLaW> i just thought of it after i hit enter
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: try without -b
<RequinB5> BodOmLaw - are you sure you installed all the right packages?
<MrObvious> Usually if you type whole sentences on your keyboard it helps you not do that. I mean with proper grammar.
<BodOmLaW> according to this guide
<cheesypieces_> basic question again but do you have any idea why my ubuntu box comes up on the mshome domain even though i've set it to use workgroup?
<bobbob1016> I have Tracker running on my FC8 server, and it has a spotlight-like search tool in the system tray, not like deskbar which is on the panel.  Does anyone know how I could get this in Ubuntu as well?
<MrObvious> BagelMaster: I think it's ping -b then enter the IP address. I forget though.
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: G5:~ jordan$ ping 255.255.255.255
<BagelMaster> PING 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255): 56 data bytes
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: set your irc client to ignore empty lines
<backatcha> does the new version of ubuntu come with kde 4.0?
<BodOmLaW> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/04/compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbin/
<sunseeker888_> hi guys is there something like task manager on ubuntu?
<gmcastil> backatcha: i think Kubuntu comes with KDE on it...you should check the sight for which packages are installed
<gmcastil> sunseeker888_: man ps
<mohbana> Is there something similiar to amarok but for gnome?
<fella12> its asking for video card's bus identifier
<MrObvious> sunseeker888_: Alt+F2 then type....
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: did you get any replies? otherwise just kill it (ctrl+c)
<backatcha> oh so ubuntu comes with gnome only?
<BodOmLaW> how do i do that?
<MrObvious> sunseeker888_: Lemme look...
<gmcastil> sunseeker888_: or...gnome-system-manager
<MrObvious> backatcha: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE.
<MrObvious> gmcastil: Yeah that. Thanks.
<bobbob1016> backatcha, Ubuntu is the gnome version, Kubuntu is the KDE version
<RequinB5> fella12 - did you read the stuff that came before it?  a lot of the prompts can be left blank
<ere4si> sunseeker888, try man cron in a terminal
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: No.
<MrObvious> sunseeker888_: Yeha what gmcastil said.
<fella12> oh ok
<bobbob1016> backatcha, although they can co-exist, by doing apt-get install, like MrObvious said
<gmcastil> sunseeker888_: gnome-system-monitor is probably what you're looking for, but if you want a CLI version, ps is the dealio
<BodOmLaW> gmcastil i cant find any ignore empty lines setting
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: damn. that only works on linux. what brand router do you have?
<gmcastil> BodOmLaW: not all IRC clients support it....go get emacs :)
<MrObvious> ere4si: That won't work. That's for scheduled tasks, not viewing resource allocation.
<backatcha> ok thanks guys
<MrObvious> gmcastil: Or top ;)
<BodOmLaW> fine
<gmcastil> MrObvious: top is pretty limited
<SeveredCross> For resource allocation: gnome-system-monitor
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: I'm at my friends house, it's an older Motorola
<sunseeker888_> sorry guys I am a newbie, how do i get to gnone-system manager? do i need do download it
<SeveredCross> Alt-F2, gnome-system-monitor is what you want.
<Montego> what file would I look for to see my sound output settings?
<MrObvious> gmcastil: Yeah but it works pretty good IMO.
<BlackRec1> someone please tell me why ubuntu tells me access denied when i try to su, and yet, if I do sudo using the same password, it works!!!
<MrObvious> sunseeker888_: Alt+F2 is the run dialog.
<SeveredCross> BlackRec1, because su is disbled.
<SeveredCross> *su is disabled.
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: you could try 192.168.1.254
<gmcastil> sunseeker888_: Applications > System > System Monitor
<mohbana> Is there something similiar to amarok but for gnome?
<RequinB5> sunseaker888_ : system - administration
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: try and ping 192.168.1.254
<SeveredCross> The root account is actually turned off.
<ere4si> MrObvious, it's been a few years - was thinking of scheduled tasks?
<SeveredCross> mohbana: Banshee, Rhythmbox, Exaile, Muine, etc.
<fella12> once it takes me back to the prompt what do i type? restart?
<SeveredCross> Banshee's my personal favorite, but if you don't like Mono stuff, go for Rhythmbox.
<BlackRec1> duh!! no i feel like a right noob!!! so how do i enable su?
<MrObvious> ere4si: You said man cron, that's for setting up a scheduled task (reading how to rather).
<RequinB5> fella12 yes
<gmcastil> MrObvious: what are you trying to do?
<RequinB5> BodOmLaw - http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-ati-mobility-radeon-9200
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Nothing
<SeveredCross> BlackRec1: sudo -s then change the root password, but it's not recommended to enable the root account.
<RequinB5> Picures make you not mess up as much
<Montego> Is there a File I can open to see my sound settings?
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: .253 ?
<SeveredCross> You can just use sudo -s if you need root for extended periods of time.
<BodOmLaW> I dont have an ati
<jrib> !root | BlackRec1
<ubotu> BlackRec1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<RequinB5> I know
<MrObvious> ere4si: sunseeker888_ wanted a Task Manager type program, not setting up scheduled tasks through cron.
<RequinB5> its the same process
<BodOmLaW> k
<MrObvious> gmcastil: Nothing. I'm clarifying something. :)
<Montego> is it sndconfig
<gmcastil> BlackRec1: or, if want, just go sudo -i, then passwd
<cypher1> where can i find the errors happened during a dist-upgrade ?
<ere4si> MrObvious, had remembered wrongly the windows name for things...
<BlackRec1> sudo -i does nothing
<jrib> SeveredCross, gmcastil: do not recommend setting a root password.  Inform new users of sudo by linking them to the wiki page
<mkquist> RequinB5: cant fella just restart xserver?
<DRebellion> cypher1: /var/log/dpkg.log
<MrObvious> ere4si: It's ok. :)
<jrib> BlackRec1: please read the wiki page ubotu linked you to
<SeveredCross> I didn't recommend it, I said that it can be done, but it shouldn't...
<fella12> i am getting something now...it says it's running low graphic mode
<cypher1> DRebellion, thanks let me check it out
<SeveredCross> Did you read what I said at all>
<gmcastil> jrib: i'm explaining how to do it, if you want to
<RequinB5> mkquist - he's in recovery mode
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Nothing for .253  When I did .254, Little Snitch came up to inform me that I was pinging it
<SeveredCross> <SeveredCross> BlackRec1: sudo -s then change the root password, but it's not recommended to enable the root account.
<RequinB5> fella12 - ok, customize and boot with VESA drivers
<mkquist> RequinB5: oh, nm
<backatcha> hmmm is there not a Kubuntu cd version on torrent?
<SeveredCross> Note, NOT RECOMMENDED.
<gmcastil> jrib: i'm assuming that people aren't dumb enough to run an X session as root
<chrissny> hi fellow ubuntians, does anyone know of a program that will burn an avi movie to a dvd to play in a dvd player?
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: "Little Snitch"???
<fella12> vesa drives?
<MrObvious> Why does Ubuntu use sudo not su?
<RequinB5> fella12 - should be a customize option?
<MrObvious> chrissny: Try K3B.
<Inferior^> gmcastil: I ran mine as root before :)
<DRebellion> !burning | chrissny
<ubotu> chrissny: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<gmcastil> Inferior^: it's not wise
<PriceChild> SeveredCross, please don't explain how to do that at all unless they understand it.
<MrObvious> chrissny: I'm not sure if it does it or not but it should work ok.
<BagelMaster> Drebellion: It's an application that notifies you of outgoing packets and connections
<Inferior^> gmcastil: I know :P
<RequinB5> fella12 - then browse drivers by name, maybe second tab i think
<jrib> SeveredCross: k, I'm just asking that in the future you inform them about sudo instead
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: and it didn't do it for 253?
<backatcha> anybody know?
<fella12> oh i think u did it!
<SeveredCross> For the love of God, I did. I don't know why I even try.
<chrissny> Thanks, I'll take a look at the program
<sunseeker888_> Thanks lads
<Inferior^> gmcastil: I was sick of not being able to do anything without being root =/
<gmcastil> MrObvious: i think that its because the developers are afraid that users will just log in and run everything as root - it's a courtesy to windows transplants
<BagelMaster> Drebellion: It did.
<mohbana> any more recommendations to a amarok replacement?
<RequinB5> fella12 - not done yet, you don't want 800x600 and 2D accelleration the rest of your life
<MrObvious> gmcastil: Oh that makes sense.
<fella12> youre right
<gmcastil> Inferior^: yeah, i'm an old redhat guy, so i'm used to it, too - i typically sudo -i if i need to work as root
<fella12> lol
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: does your router have a web interface?
<MrObvious> jrib: Any other reasons besides what gmcastil said for sudo > su in Ubuntu?
<mkquist> mohbana:  rythmbox?
<fella12> so now what do i do?
<RequinB5> fella12 - ok, so go to system - admin - restricted devices manager
<gmcastil> MrObvious: i'm pretty sure thats the major reason
<silent_> can some one please explain to me the difference between User, Shared, Buffer, and Cache memory?
<fella12> and i have a dual monitor system too
<ally_oxooxo> hey, why is "root" removed from Ubuntu, and can you add root to Ubuntu?
<kevin_> does anybody know how to, from the terminal, check to see if a process is running, if it is not, start it, if it is, kill it?  I was thinking there might be a way to do it using something like "ps -A | grep 'application'", but I'm not sure how to work with the output
<silent_> ally_oxooxo: use sudo
<RequinB5> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cypher1> i have a lot of problems with a upgrade to gutsy
<DRebellion> !root | ally_oxooxo
<ubotu> ally_oxooxo: please see above
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Yes, it does.
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: what do you type in your browser to get to it?
<cypher1> is there anywhere i can read about the common problems ?
<RequinB5> fella12 - anything there?
<fella12> ok im in
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: http://192.168.0.1
<fella12> there is a driver option: nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<gmcastil> ally_oxooxo: this is widely discussed in the forums
<RequinB5> fella12 - that's what you want
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: then 192.168.0.1 is your gateway!
<fella12> ok its downloading
<RequinB5> fella12 - if you're lucky it'll work out of the box... ty checking it
<jrib> MrObvious: sudo is more flexible and not having a root account means you would need to guess a username and a password to break into a system, not just the password for root
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Oh!  Cool.
<letsbreakit> Hi! I'm trying to run the LiveCD on a friends HP DV6000 but it wont boot. It stops at the wireless ""bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed". Tried ctrl+c but it's stuck. What do I do?
 * BagelMaster feels dumb now :/
<ally_oxooxo> but doesn't other linux distros i.e gentoo/debian use root?
<fella12> changes being applied
<gmcastil> ally_oxooxo: root exists...it just doesn't have a password
<fella12> how do i make the dual monitor run? right now i jsut have the same image on both monitors
<RequinB5> !offtopic | The merits of falasies of root shouldn't be here
<kevin_> any thoughts on how to in a shell script search a variable to see if it contains a string, and if it does, execute a command?
<bluefoxx> so i have this wi-fi card my parts vendor gave me in compesnation for some bad parts i got from him, its an Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460 and i was wondering if it will work in linux[i would love to drop my glorified dial up connection]
<gmcastil> jrib: of course...users are typically worse at setting passwords than admins :)
<ubotu> The merits of falasies of root shouldn't be here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Still have no connectivity
<marshall> hey guys
<gmcastil> kevin_: reg exp
<RequinB5> fella12 - one thing at at time :P.  Now restart
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: hrm
<MrObvious> lol RequinB5
<fella12> ok im restarting give me a min please...thanks soooooo much by the way
<RequinB5> np
<kevin_> gmcastil: what would I actually invoke to search the variable for the reg exp?
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: what strength encryption is the wep key?  64bit or 128bit... ?
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: Network Settings has "Wireless Connection" and "Modem Connection" but my actual card isn't listed by name
<RequinB5> fella12 - it took me 3 months to figure this out on my own
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: No encryption, relatively rural area
<RequinB5> fella12 - and I had to manually get the drivers... yuck
<marshall> for whatever reason, i thought installing proprietary ATI drivers would be a good idea, now my compiz-fusion runs like crap. Ive tried to remove the driver and reinstall the fglrx that comes with linux restricted modules, but i just cant seem to get things the way they were when i first installed compiz fusion. any suggestions?
<bluefoxx> so is there a list of PCI wifi cards that will work in ubuntu?
<gmcastil> kevin_: there are a lot of faqs and tutorials on the internet for using regular expressions - if you've never used them before, I'd suggest reading some of those.  regular expresssions are widely used and somewhat complicated - they're ubiquitous in the non-windows world
<DRebellion> !hcl | bluefoxx
<ubotu> bluefoxx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kevin_> gmcastil: fair enough.  I'll look one up.  Thanks!
<gmcastil> DRebellion: you could try googling for an answer....WEP is 64-bit
<DRebellion> gmcastil: not nessecarily
<gmcastil> kevin_: i'll get you a link ... once sec
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: i'm out of ideas :/
<gmcastil> kevin_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kevin_> gmcastil: thanks man!
<ally_oxooxo> The authentication automatically expires after a short time (which can be set to as little as desired or 0); so if you walk away from the terminal after running commands as root using sudo, you will not be leaving a root terminal open indefinitely.
<ally_oxooxo> how can i set it to "0" ?
<abbie> can someone help with 3d with my card - sis real256e
<MrObvious> gmcastil: I think it's actually 40 bit.
<ozzloy> how do i see what stuff i currently have mounted and where?
<gmcastil> MrObvious: the key is 40bit
<nemilar> DRebellion: do you ever sleep?
<DRebellion> ozzloy: df
<DRebellion> nemilar: of course
<MrObvious> DRebellion: Besides WEP shouldn't be used as it can be cracked in 1 minute, but WPA takes much longer to crack.
<gmcastil> DRebellion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy seems to indicate its 64 bit
<MrObvious> gmcastil: Oh that's right.
<MrObvious> <-full of brain farts today
<DRebellion> gmcastil: you can get 128bit extensions. i can back it up as so does my router.
<DRebellion> MrObvious: have _you_ ever cracked WEP??
<gmcastil> DRebellion: i assumed you were referring to the standard WEP
<DRebellion> gmcastil: bah, excuses :P
<MrObvious> DRebellion: Why? I have no need to.
<letsbreakit> When booting the CD it freezes at the wireless (bcm43xx, no driver). [Ctrl]+C doesn't work. Any other suggestions?
<fella12> just restarted
<bluefoxx> it seems like my wifi card is working just like that, going by the ethernet applet in my notification area, but i cant see any networks as i have no antenna for it, is there a way i can make one?
<RequinB5> fella12: and?
<kadam> I installed Linux to a second HDD.  It installed GRUB to that drive, so I changed the boot order in BIOS.  I added Windows to the GRUB menu, and when I select it, it shows a black screen that says "Starting up...".  Does anyone know how I might fix this?
<ozzloy> DRebellion: thanks
<ally_oxooxo> how do i enable root account for Ubuntu?
<MrObvious> DRebellion: I already know it's breakable quick and have been told since I've learned about it not to use it from multiple people. Even security experts say that.
<BodOmLaW> it still just changes back to extra, i cant open the compiz-settings-manager, and i have no "advanced desktop effects settings"
<fella12> weird, nownot sure...it looks clear...the accelerated graphics appears in use according the admin window
<MrObvious> !wep
<ubotu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ozzloy> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt # mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<fella12> but now only one monitir is on...the other does not appear to be showing anything
<RequinB5> fella12 - thats great
<ozzloy> how do i fix that?
<ozzloy> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt # mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<Pirate-King> hello
<ozzloy> df doesn't report /dev/sda2 being mounted
<RequinB5> fella12 - one second
<fella12> sure
<DRebellion> MrObvious: yes, i know... what is WPA support like in linux anyway? i've never tried it (after the horrors of trying to get wireless to work with *no* encryption :O )
<MrObvious> DRebellion: I use WPA fine.
<ozzloy> and i tried mounting to a brand new folder
<detectiveinspekt> How do I remove mplayer which I compiled and installed?
<Pirate-King> MrObvious-->  how do you move things in top task bar?
<Azrael_-> hi
<detectiveinspekt> it is problmatic
<Azrael_-> how can i install a 64bit-system with the alternative installcd?
<MrObvious> Pirate-King: Right click and push move.
<ally_oxooxo> hey MrObvious what does this mean "sudo passwd -l root
<ally_oxooxo> Password changed."
<Zelda> hey guys i've done some searching, I can't find out how to make my logitech mouse to were I can back scroll in mozilla by hitting the mouse button *5 button* mouse
<mjw--> DRebellion: I just installed ubuntu 7.1 today, WPA was good out of the box
<BodOmLaW> i am going to reinstall ubuntu
<ally_oxooxo> i thought that command disables root MrObvious
<BigToe7000> I JUST LOST THE GAME
<MrObvious> DRebellion: I have a BCM94311 chipset and it works fine with ndiswrapper'ing the bcmwl5.sys file commonly available.
<ouellettesr> how can I see what tty mt touchscreen is connected to?
<BodOmLaW> hopefully that will fix thsi
<ouellettesr> my*
<gmcastil> I'm running Gutsy 7.10 and trying to run OO - when I invoke it from the CLI, I get the error: "javaldx: Not able to find a Java Runtime Environment".  I've installed the sun-java6-jre package, but it still happens.  This looks to be a fairly common thing, but I've not found a simple fix.  Anyone have an idea?
<asrfan> how can I find out what model motherboard I have?
<RequinB5> ok fella12 - i know less about duel moniters but since gutsy is liking you so far try ' gksudo nvidia-setting' no single quotes
<gmcastil> asrfan: open the case
<MrObvious> BigToe7000: This is Ubuntu support, not offtopic chat.
<DRebellion> mjw--: MrObvious: i have a zd1211b
<asrfan> gmcastil: I have, it's an asus
<Pirate-King> MrObvious-->  thanks worked a ok
<gunja> asrfan: Open the computer
<fella12> where do i type that?
<asrfan> I can't find
<asrfan> an exact model number
<Zelda> anyone on the fix for the *5 button* mouse?
<gmcastil> asrfan: well....the model number is usually screened on the board too
<gunja> asrfan: need to find the number on there sumwhere
<RequinB5> fell12 - applications - acessories - terminal
<gmcastil> asrfan: it can be just about anywhere, but it's commonly written between some of the expansion slots
<gunja> asrfan: Only other hope is on bootup pause it (using pause), and then trying to google the serial number/code
<mjw--> DRebellion: I have a Ralink RA2500-based card
<RequinB5> fell12 - :( and i've got to go... If you still need help, you just need your duel moniter setup working, your driver problem is fine
<gunja> asrfan: The model number might b hidden under coolers, etc
<asrfan>  cool fun
<fella12> thanks so much requin!!!!
<fella12> thanks reguin soooooooo much :)
<DRebellion> Hmmm... I'll give it a go sometime
<RequinB5> fella12 - hey, np
<mjw--> fella12: this helped me, I have dual monitors too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Lokii-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jscinoz> hey guys, in nvidia-settings, is there anyway to change the default powermizer profiles?
<Smegzor> The previous flash plugin worked flawlessly.  Is it possible to downgrade back to it?
<magnetron> lol @ http://www.explodingdog.com/title/lazeriswithans.html
<DRebellion> !offtopic | magnetron (offtopic)
<ubotu> magnetron (offtopic): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magnetron> DRebellion: oops, WC
<Zelda> Does anyone have a mouse that has more then 2 buttons?
<coriander> I just lost all the group memberships for my account when I was trying to add myself to a new group
<prakriti> i do zelda
<amias>  am having a problem with printing , every document says it is paused in the queue , resuming does nothing to make it print , any ideas ? am using cups
<Zelda> do you have the back buttons working?
<prakriti> my mouse has 12 i believe
<coriander> I did "usermod -G newGroup" instead of "usermod -G all,the,old,groups,first,then,newGroup" like I should have
<Zelda> you know in mozilla you hit the back button, and the webpage goes back.
<amias>  am having a problem with printing , every document says it is paused in the queue , resuming does nothing to make it print , any ideas ? am using cups
<coriander> can anyone on Feisty run the "groups" command and tell me what groups I should be in by default?
<kodge_> Im having a problem getting Team Fortress 2 running. It greys out and closes before I get the chance to enter the game, I made a video on youtube so people can get the idea what I mean, please watch and perhaps help? :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CzNPPc4U2k
<LiENUS> lol nice
<LiENUS>  i have two processes using over 90% cpu
<Zelda> Anyone with a fix?
<LiENUS> ones using 99.9 and the others usin g95
<jack-desktop> hello everyone
<Zelda> ANYONE HAVE A FIX FOR *5 BUTTON* MOUSE?
<Zelda> please!?
<ompaul> !caps | Zelda
<kodge_> Caps lock: Cruise Control For Cool!
<ubotu> Zelda: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jack-desktop> !mouse | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Zelda> thanks,. but noone is reading
<fella12> perfect...dual worked instantly
<fella12> thanks
<Spee_Der> Zelda
<Zelda> ?
<Spee_Der> Hi
<Zelda> hi
<Spee_Der> i'm a little slow.....
<Zelda> its ok.
<mjw--> fella12: what video card are you using?
<Spee_Der> But i know Mozilla Firefox does that
<Zelda> yes. I know. But it doesnt work on my mouse.
<Spee_Der> I have two mouse
<Zelda> I have a logitech MX518
<Spee_Der> One is wireless and the other is PS2
<fella12> nvidia geforce 7300 LE
<fella12> brb
<Spee_Der> I haven't made the mouse do it, but I can use the backspace key and it works.
<Spee_Der> Zelda, the wireless mouse is three button.
<Spee_Der> It does weird things sometimes
<mjw--> fella12: ah, good. Those cards aren't too hard to get dual screen going on.
<Zelda> well Ive done it before someone helped me configure xorg to do it
<sunseeker888_> guys how i set the X chat to load up ubuntu channel instead of ubuntu-uk
<pteague> trackerd doesn't seem very well threaded or something cause it's eating 99% of 1 cpu
<Spee_Der> Zelda, how many buttons is your mouse ?
<Zelda> well, its a MX518
<Xecuter> hi guys! i have a problem with bluetooth. when i try to browse by phone it says "«obex://[00:19:63:32:d4:88]» is not a valid location", whats the problem?
<Zelda> it has... 7 physical buttons
<Zelda> .
<cheesypieces> guys does ubuntu have any preloaded firewall?
<Spee_Der> Zelda, I wonder. If you press the middle button, then at same time press the left button, will that make Mozilla Firefox go back one page maybe ?
<stephen-mason> how do you change the icons ubuntu uses?
<CoOjeE> i dont think so cheesypieces
<Spee_Der> Zelda, sorry. I don't know that mouse, yet.
<fella12> i had dual on vista and i liked one feature better....right now when i hit maximize it fills both screens
<Zelda> its ok. Im sure there is someone that can help
<fella12> id rather it fill one, unless i drag it across both manually
<fella12> anyone know how to do this?
<Zelda> thanks for at least listening and responding
<fella12> is that separate x screen moe?
<cheesypieces> ok.. well my problem is that i can see and freely access my ubuntu shares from windows... but can't see any shares at all on my ubuntu box. i thought this could somehow be firewall related, but obviously not if there isn't one
<fella12> mode
<ajrion> i have a problem with sound on a HP530, i had sound but now i dont,,, i have dual with xp
<Spee_Der> Zelda, I'd like to think that us why there are so many of us here....    Cheers friend. I'm off to complete laundry chores.....
<pteague> stephen-mason> depends which icons...  if it's on the desktop or panel bar you can right click & choose properties...  otherwise it you right click on applications & choose edit menus, then find the app you want, right click on that & go to properties... then just click on the icon & change it
<ajrion> i have a problem with sound on a HP530, i had sound but now i dont,,, i have dual with xp
 * Spee_Der off doing laundry and blasting music ! 
<Xecuter> hi guys! i have a problem with bluetooth. when i try to browse by phone it says "«obex://[00:19:63:32:d4:88]» is not a valid location", whats the problem?
<stephen-mason> pteague, ive found that menu just thinking of where i could download some diff ones if thats posible?
<pteague> stephen-mason> should be able to use any png you want
<stephen-mason> owk, one more thing how do i make shortcuts on my desktop?
<sunseeker888_> GUys is there a function how to create a network with my other pc (windows)
<pteague> might have to resize it first though, not sure
<pteague> stephen-mason> right click on desktop & create launcher
<BagelMaster> I cannot connect to my wireless network, and when I rebooted I got "In order for this computer to function properly, Ubuntu is using driver software that cannot be supported by Ubuntu."
<Xecuter> and again:P i have a problem with bluetooth. when i try to browse by phone it says "«obex://[00:19:63:32:d4:88]» is not a valid location", whats the problem?
<LiENUS> whee ubuntu 6.06 installer booted now the fun begins
<stephen-mason> thanks guys gone for now xxx
<ere4si> !samba | sunseeker888
<ubotu> sunseeker888: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<coriander> Can someone on Feisty run the "groups" command and tell me the output?
<sanozuke> hello
<xoqa> i can't find 'launch feedback' in the kde control center? any help?
<PaulEU> I have next question: how can I add locale into ubuntu? Because default exists only en_*
<sanozuke> I have ubuntu 5.10
<PaulEU> I must add pl_PL
<sanozuke> ona pentium III
<PaulEU> sanozuke: use ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> sanozuke, 5.10 is very very old and no longer supported
<sanozuke> yes
<ere4si> coriander, (user) adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip plugdev scanner admin
<projektdotnet> coriander pmed you
<pteague> coriander> myusername adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin netdev powerdev vboxusers svnusers
<sanozuke> but i prever 5.10
<sanozuke> it's just for perl
<pteague> hehe
<sanozuke> but is the first time
<castaway_> heyop
<ompaul> sanozuke, well here is the problem, it is not supported and nor has it for a long time
<castaway_> anyone knows how to sync local and ftp files?
<BagelMaster> Device manager is not under System -> Administration ->* for me, where can I find it?
<spiderfire> !ubotu codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<imat007> hello I am using ubuntu 7.10 when connecting my samsung yp-t9 mp3 player it sometimes never shows the correct size and I get an error when disconnecting player from computer any ideas?
<th0r> castaway_ rsync
<sanozuke> yes but this pc only has a compact disc
<stephen-mason> how can i change the icon of an individual item?
<sanozuke> i can't burn anything helse
<castaway_> thor, rsync looks a bit too tough for this newbie...
<ozzloy> castaway_: ever used scp?
<castaway_> ozzloy_ no
<pteague> castaway_> rsync -a source/ destination/
<sanozuke> scp=sporting clube de portugal?
<ompaul> sanozuke, http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<sanozuke> ok gracias
<sanozuke> does it have to pay
<ozzloy> sanozuke: secure copy
<castaway_> pteague_ any way to set timezones?
<ozzloy> sanozuke: close though
<stephen-mason> how can i change the icon of a individual item?
<sanozuke> ok gracias
<eric> Anyone here had troubles with their microphones volume in skype who could provide some assistance?  It playsback from the test call as if im standing in another room and it runs totally fine in my windows boot.
<PaulEU> I have next question: how can I add locale into ubuntu? Because default exists only en_*
<eric> The microphone that is.
<PaulEU> I must add pl_PL
<PaulEU> I must add pl_PL.UTF8
<pteague> rsync doesn't set timezones... although it can set timestamps & i believe it uses utc
<azrael> hi
<ozzloy> castaway_: ever used cp?
<castaway_> pteague_ timestamps do not work 4 me
<stephen-mason> hey guys need help with changing icons? i want to change just one icon how would i go about doing so?
<castaway_> ozzloy_ used cp, doesn't seem what I am looking for.
<imat007> any one know how I can fix problems when connecting/disconnecting my samsung yp-t9 mp3 player?
<ozzloy> castaway_: what is it you are trying to do?
<castaway_> gui soft for synchronizing files?
<ozzloy> ah
<th0r> castaway_ grsync may work for you
<Wolf23> hiya
<sunseeker888_> done that "sudo apt-get install samba-common " and got that
<castaway_> ozzloy_ keeping an exact copy of some files in my pc in an ftp server
<sunseeker888_> is samba already installed in ubuntu? where do i find please?
<castaway_> ozzloy_ and sync them from various pcs
<ozzloy> castaway_: rsync syntax is fairly similar to cp.  cp source destination
<Aurelis> apt-cache search samba
<Aurelis> apt-get install smb-client .. or something\=
<ozzloy> castaway_: rsync ~/local/pc/source user@server.com:~/destination/path
<castaway_> thor_ grsync may make it, will give it a try
<Cpudan80> Is anyone else having trouble with gnome-look.org ?
<Cpudan80> I can't get there
<crimsun> yes, it's down.  We know.
<Wolf23> can anyone help me please? i open gconf-editor from console and i go to apps -> nautilus -> desktop ,preference then i untick the show_desktop, now i cant see the desktop and i cant right click on it, how can i make it appear like before , thanx
<pteague> castaway_> rsync calculates based on the difference between files, not timestamps... you can have it set timestamps from the source to the destination *if you want*...  but if you want a gui instead of cli app then you'll probably want to use grsync which i believe is a gui for rsync
<Aurelis> um.. i've compiled hostap with make install.. but my system is still using the old version 0.5.5 .. how do i make it use the new version i've just compiled?
<ozzloy> i'm having trouble mounting a drive.  mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/old #ount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/old busy
<stephen-mason> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ozzloy> please help?
<stephen-mason> icons? anyone help?
<ozzloy> lsof|grep /mnt shows nothing, what else could be wrong?
<castaway_> thanks a lot thor, ozzloy, pteague!!!
<ozzloy> castaway_: good luck with that!
<kodge> Hey! Team Fortress 2 grey screens and closes before I can get into the game, it does this on the loading screen, ive been trying to fix this for about 9 hous now. I have a video on youtube of this which can be found here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CzNPPc4U2k
<Aurelis> does /mnt/old exist?
<ozzloy> Aurelis: yes
<pteague> ozzloy - lsof /mnt/old
<DiceyDaysx> Is www.gnome-look.org down?
<LiENUS> ozzloy,  is /mnt/old your current workign directory?
<gmcastil> is there an easy way to view the contents of an installed package from the CLI?
<crimsun> gmcastil: dpkg -L package.
<Aurelis> heh.. i've done that >_>
<Zelda> anyone here know how to set x11 for 7 button mouse?
<ozzloy> LiENUS: no
<gmcastil> crimsun: how is that different from dpkg -c package?
<Aurelis> um.. i've compiled hostap with make install.. but my system is still using the old version 0.5.5 .. how do i make it use the new version i've just compiled?
<stephen-mason> HELPPP MEEEE PLWEASRSSWEES!
<ozzloy> lsof /mnt/old shows nothing.  i _just_ _created_ it
<astro76> !mouse | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kestir> !caps | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gmcastil> stephen-mason: stfu
<Zelda> that doesnt work.
<crimsun> gmcastil: -c -> provided deb file.  -L -> installed package.
<Zelda> I Just tried that
<ompaul> !stfu | gmcastil
<ubotu> gmcastil: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ozzloy> LiENUS: that's a good one though
<pteague> ozzloy - what about lsof /dev/sda2 ?
<astro76> Zelda: it does, sometimes it requires playing around, mouses are different
<gmcastil> crimsun: the man pages for apt aren't very descriptive
<ttl-> greetings
<dolphin_noel> DiceyDaysx here looks don`t work to :x
<crimsun> gmcastil: meaning for dpkg?
<Wolf23> somebody help please?!!
<ozzloy> pteague: also nothing
<Zelda> i have a logitech MX518
<ozzloy> jfgi?  what is that?
<gmcastil> crimsun: yeah...pkg mgmt in general - i'm really missing RPM at this point
<pteague> ozzloy> hmm... grep mtab for sda2?
<DiceyDaysx> dolphin_noel: huh?
<ttl-> is there a way to add additional keyboards for dosbox?
<gmcastil> crimsun: i've spent most of the past day or so trying to figure out how to see what packages are installed and which aren't, etc
<dolphin_noel> DiceyDaysx the website :x duh
<Lokii-> gmcastil use apt-cache search <sting>
<ttl-> the ubuntu package does not support Belgian keyboard layout
<astro76> Zelda: oh then you should be able to use the logitech 510 example exactly
<crimsun> gmcastil: I think, from dpkg(1), that "-L, --listfiles package-name...  List files installed to your system from package-name" is fairly descriptive.
<gmcastil> Lokii-: yeah, i've found that one one
<kestir> If this is the incorrect place to ask, I apologize.  Does anyone know a place to download weather alerts?
<ozzloy> pteague: not in there
<DiceyDaysx> dolphin_noel: speak english next time. k. :)
<spoon> Live CD works on my laptop (radeon 9700), but when I install, the graphics are all f**d up, either blank screen or garbled, even if I copy the xorg.conf that the livecd generates to the hard drive...
<jrib> kestir: add the "weather" applet to your panel
<Wolf23> pteague can u help friend?
<kodge> Anyone? Team Fortress 2 keeps crashing, here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CzNPPc4U2k, pleae help!
<dolphin_noel> DiceyDaysx you joking whith me?!
<gmcastil> crimsun: as oppose to "list contents of a deb package"
<astro76> Wolf23: really? re-check show_desktop
<ttl-> the debian testing package does support Belgian keyboard layout
<kestir> jrib: I'm not interested in a weather applet.  I want to download recordings of current weather reports
<Aurelis> um.. i've compiled hostap with make install.. but my system is still using the old version 0.5.5 .. how do i make it use the new version i've just compiled?
<DiceyDaysx> dolphin_noel: nope, but you obviously are
<ttl-> is it save to install that?
<jrib> kestir: then ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun> gmcastil: yes.  Feel free to file a bug and attach a patch to rectify the purported ambiguity.
<Wolf23> astro76:  i did it, and the desktop still black color and i cant do right click with mouse
<Zelda> thats what Im trying astro.
<gmcastil> crimsun: at this point, i'm pretty frustrated with the whole apt system...sorry for whining
<kestir> jrib: "thanks"
<Zelda> what is imwheel?
<dolphin_noel> DiceyDaysx so go learn english to understand what i say
<crimsun> gmcastil: I presume you've discovered by now that `dpkg -l` will return which binary packages are installed?
<e-loro> #chile
<jrib> Zelda: lets you bind actions to your mouse buttons
<DiceyDaysx> dolphin_noel: sure mate
<Jowi> kodge, ask in #winehq
<Zelda> oh
<ere4si> e-loro, try /j #chile
<kodge> JovI: i have, that room is more or less dead, the only activity it gets is people leaving
<h6e4> hello, i just installed ubuntu, anyone know a good virus scanner?
<gmcastil> crimsun: i think so...i'm starting to think that dpkg is the correct way to interact with the apt db, rather than apt-cache
<astro76> Zelda: tthat's what will let you make the actions for the 6th and 7th buttons, like forward/back in firefox
<jrib> !virus | h6e4
<ubotu> h6e4: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gmcastil> crimsun: that sound right?
<Freddy_> can anyone recommend a good fxp client preferably for a GTK based environment
<jrib> Freddy_: did you really mean "fxp"?
<h6e4> heh
<crimsun> gmcastil: depends on the goal, I think.  apt-cache exposes "meta", like dependencies and such between packages (handled by dpkg).
<Aurelis> um.. i've compiled hostap with make install.. but my system is still using the old version 0.5.5 .. how do i make it use the new version i've just compiled?
<crimsun> gmcastil: an analogy could be yum vice rpm.
<astro76> Zelda: so you would make the specified change to /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf to make it startup, then i'll give you the additions to my /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc since I use the same mouse as you
<Jowi> kodge, wine issues are quite tough to troubleshoot. especially when the game starts without errors and then crashes. #winehq is your best bet.
<Wolf23> astro76:  do u have any solution?
<gmcastil> crimsun: yeah...exactly what i'd been thinking
<Zelda> ok, so now I just copied and pasted the example, and it still isnt working
<ouellettesr> is anyone in here expierenced with calibrating touchscreens?
<Wolf23> scguy318: wb :)
<BagelMaster> Hi, can someone walk me through setting up a wireless network? I have been having issues with it for the past 3 hours...
<crimsun> BagelMaster: including the AP?
<hpstg> I have a problem
<e-loro> #sex
<ompaul> gmcastil, there are many ways to talk with the db, try apt-cache policy PackageName for interesting results it is just like driving a car, where you move from petrol to diesel, from manual to automatic, and change the side you drive at all at the same time, you know you can get from a to b but you have to take a few steps to get to familiar with this almost the same env
<astro76> Zelda: add this to the end of your /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54543/
<BagelMaster> crimsun: what is the AP?
<astro76> Zelda: also it would help to specify what isn't working
<crimsun> BagelMaster: the wireless Access Point (AP).
<Boglizk> How do i use a .fon font in the Gnome-Terminal? (Or alternatively, whats a good font-converter?)
<hpstg> I just installed gutsy i386, performed all the updates, and after restarting I get a blank gnome screen just after logging in
<Zelda> the buttons on the leftside by the thumbs.
<BagelMaster> crimsun: the router? no, it is working fine on another computer
<BagelMaster> crimsun: it is running mac os x though
<crimsun> Boglizk: drop it into ~/.fonts/, run `sudo fc-cache -f -v` in a terminal, then close and reopen whichever font selector.
<hpstg> anyone else has this or it's only me?
<astro76> Zelda: right, that's what the imwheel config I just gave you will do
<crimsun> Boglizk: so the question is about configuring wireless on your Ubuntu install?  Which Ubuntu release?
<hpstg> fresh install --> update (no drivers etc) --> restart --> login --> blank screen and the disk works like crazy
<astro76> Zelda: after you add that, restart the x server with ctrl-alt-backspace, be sure to save your work first
<Rodolfo> hey folks I'd like to report a bug...what is the best whay to do this? public mail list, launchpad or on ubuntuforums?
<gmcastil> crimsun: dpkg -l is a lot better than what i was doing...i was doing apt-cache pkgnames
<Zelda> ok.
<hpstg> Rodolfo: I would guess launchpad
<crimsun> yes, very much using Launchpad.
<Rodolfo> hpstg: the devel team listen to lauchpad as well?
<astro76> !bugs | Rodolfo
<ubotu> Rodolfo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hpstg> Rodolfo: To launchpad mainly, I think
<hpstg> I just installed gutsy i386, performed all the updates, and after restarting I get a blank gnome screen just after logging in
<Zelda> sorry astro where do I put that?
<hpstg> fresh install --> update (no drivers etc) --> restart --> login --> blank screen and the disk works like crazy
<BagelMaster> crimsun: any advice?
<astro76> Zelda: the paste?
<Zelda> yea
<Rodolfo> hpstg, astro76: thanks
<astro76> Zelda: at the end of /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheelrc
<hpstg> Rodolfo, nothing
<pabl6> I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but I can't make my monitor use its recommended resolution (1280x720). What can I do?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: well, we need more information (unless you've provided it already, in which case: have you pastebinned it?)
<hpstg> pabl6, It depends on your graphics card
<BagelMaster> crimsun: iwconfig info?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: and dmesg, too.
<BagelMaster> ifconfig*
<BagelMaster> k, no problem
<GERD_MD> I just installed unbuntu last night, I had sound until i restarted now the sound card is there but ther eis phsyically no sound. I have a sigmatel SC.
<hever_> What must I do to enable networking on a G3 iBook ?
<crimsun> GERD_MD: Gutsy?
<pabl6> hpstg: mabel@mabel-desktop:~$ sudo lspci | grep controller
<pabl6> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 (rev a2)
<GERD_MD> Crimsun: yes.
<crimsun> GERD_MD: what does `asoundconf list` in a Terminal give you?
<Yodude> hey can i turn off my card reader and stop it from turning on on startup in ubuntu ?
<Zelda> ok did it. Ill brb
<peanutwithchocol> hello, does anybody know a web page which has the cache of a lot of web pages? NOT google cache, i need more older cache
<GERD_MD> crimsun: just said SB
<crimsun> Yodude: append the driver to the blacklist, or disable it in bios, etc.
<hpstg> pabl6, you need to install the nvidia drivers package
<hever_> I'm not sure whats going on if I connect it via ethernet my windows pc doesn't recognize a connection....
<crimsun> GERD_MD: ok, and `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]`?
<pabl6> hpstg: Via Synaptic? Which ones is the package?
<GERD_MD> crimsun: "00:14.2 0403: 1002:437b (rev 01)
<GERD_MD>         Subsystem: 107b:0318"
<hpstg> pabl6, have you used the restricted drivers manager? Is your card listed there?
<Boglizk> crimsun: I tried what you told me (the font thing), but it doesn't work. I have the font in both .pcf and .fon-format, neither shows up.
<ploom> peanutwithchocol, not that it has anything to do with ubuntu, but archive.org can help
<ploom> peanutwithchocol, or was it some waybackmachine.com...
<crimsun> GERD_MD: you need a newer version of ALSA (alsa-driver 1.0.16rc2).  See http://www.alsa-project.org, in the right column.
<SexyJames1337> hi everyone, im a newbie to ubuntu. was trying to install some plugins and skins in aMsn. there were two folders on the pc, one was in shared and the other in home. i put them in home and they didnt show up. when i tried putting them in the folder in shared, it said i did not have permissions. anybody know why this might be?
<x-punk> can you recommend a converter application for videos file -> the h264 format in linux?
<pabl6> hpstg: Now I'm using it. It's installing something.
<crimsun> Boglizk: that's for TrueType format.
<GERD_MD> Crimsun: thanks a lot. Ill try it.
<Boglizk> SexyJames1337: You do not have permission, you have to be root.
<pabl6> hpstg: nvida-glx-new
<hpstg> pabl6, it would probably say something about a 3d accelerator
<Boglizk> crimsun: So.. is there any solution?
<hpstg> pabl6, excellent
<pabl6> hpstg: Yes it does.
<SexyJames1337> Boglizk: ok, i dont know much of what im doing. how would i do that?
<peanutwithchocol> ploom: ok, thank you very much, i could't find an ubuntu old tutorial but now i found it
<crimsun> Boglizk: do you have the font in TT format?
<pabl6> hpstg: What should I do after?
<x-punk> am I able to convert files to h264 with ffmpeg?
<hpstg> pabl6, When it finishes installing, it will ask you to restart
<Boglizk> crimsun: No, i have it in .fon and .pcf. It wasn't available in ttf.
<Zelda> ok astro that worked. Problem is, the wheel mouse is back and forth, and the buttons scroll down and up
<pabl6> hpstg: Okay.
<gmcastil> i've installed the JRE on 7.10, but Openoffice still doesn't see it - is there a way to correct this?
<Yodude> crimsun: how can i append it to the blacklist ?
<BagelMaster> crimsun: ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54550/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54549/
<hpstg> pabl6, It will probably be alright after restarting, since (in theory) the nvidia driver will be able to detect the correct resolution of your monitor, instead of the wrong one that the vesa driver detects now
<Kloss> can it be that the tracker search function is not working properly?
<Aurelis> um.. i've compiled hostap with make install.. but my system is still using the old version 0.5.5 .. how do i make it use the new version i've just compiled?
<hpstg> pabl6, And you will probably be able to use compiz-fusion too ;-)
<pabl6> hpstg: I thought those drivers were for 3d acceleration only.
<pabl6> hpstg: That's cool :)
<hever_> how can I load modules for my ethernet adapter ?
<Zelda> astro: did you get that?
<Dk> ..
<hpstg> pabl6, not only, the 2d part is very important because it gives you correct aspect ratio and resolution detection, and also accelerates video playback. So its better anyway ;-)
<Creed> !uset autoinvite 1
<brobostigon> hever_: add the module name to /etc/modules
<heartsblood> if I want to record a mp3 stream from the internet whats the easist way to do it?
<pabl6> hpstg: Okay. Time to restart. Will tell you later how it was.
<gmcastil> heartsblood: use streamripper
<Shuggle> Does anyone know of a program that will make norton ghost style restore dvds/cds?
<heartsblood> gmcastil: I thought that was a winamp plugin
<hpstg> pabl6, do it a bit fast though, because I need to restart too in a minute ;-)
<ere4si> Shuggle, try mondo and mindi
<hever_> brobostigon: And how can I find out which module it is ? lspci gives me ethernet: Apple Computer Inc. UniNorth GMAC
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<gmcastil> heartsblood: http://www.google.com/search?q=streamripper&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<mdnutu> hi,i have aproplem in installing ubnutu when i install it and i reached the parttions opreation i dont see any partiontions even the ext
<crimsun> Yodude: echo blacklist name_of_driver|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crimsun> Yodude: replace "name_of_driver" as appropriate, of course  :-)
<brobostigon> hever_: what mac do you have, i have an ibook g3,
<mkquist> hey all anyone know if you can add a swap partition after ubuntu is already installed? and is there any advantage to having it on another drive?
<hever_> brobostigon: ye I too
<hever_> brobostigon: tangerine
<erUSUL> mkquist: just format it and add a line for it to your fstab
<panfist> hey i just installed mysql and i dunno what happened but when i try to connect with any username and account i am denied..even as root with the mysql root password i just set. i found a guide to reset the password but the first step is to stop mysql and i cant even do that
<gmcastil> mkquist: yes...  mkswap /dev/<drive>, then use swapon
<bod_> hey guys,.,. if i do aptitude search usplash i can see loadsa usplash's ,.,. are they installed on my system? if so where? and if not how can i put one on my system to look at the actual file without using it?
<mkquist> dont see why u couldnt?
<erUSUL> !fstab | mkquist
<ubotu> mkquist: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<brobostigon> hever_: same
<gmcastil> mkquist: there is some performance advantages to having smaller swap files
<flipmode> how do i enable wma support for k3b?
<heartsblood> gmcastil: they've expanded since I used it last o.o...
<crimsun> Boglizk: then you'll need to use the update-fonts* utilities.
<ouellettesr> help anyone? http://www.pastebin.org/17926
<mkquist> gmcastil: that looks like it, any advantage to having it on diff drive than filesystem?
<gmcastil> heartsblood: no they haven't - it's always been OS
<crimsun> Boglizk: see their respective man pages
<brobostigon> hever_: what do you need,i have gutsy,
<mhiku> how to install in a usb?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: sec
<BagelMaster> crimsun: thank you
<blue42> Hello, does anyone know what's happened to gnome-look.org? i haven't been able to get to it for over a day now.
<heartsblood> gmcastil: OS?  you mean multiplatform?
<bobbo> Can you mount 2 drives in the same directory?
<mjw--> blue42: down for me too
<gmcastil> heartsblood: open source
<hever_> brobostigon: ;) I've plugged in the cable but my windows pc doesn't recognise a connection. I use also gutsy. But I'm still on the live cd installer. Now at the end of installation it want do update packages...
<heartsblood> ah
<gmcastil> mkquist: probably only slightly, assuming it were on a separate controller - but, having more than one is probably more important
<erUSUL> bobbo: yes but you will only see the files of the last mount
<bobbo> blue42: its just down, network problems i guess
<bod_> blue42, yer, its down for me
<mkquist> blue42: same for me
<blue42> mjw: wonder what's happened
<mkquist> gmcastil: more than one swap? first time for that one...
<gmcastil> mkquist: i require 8gigs of swap space, so i have 4 2 gig swap files
<bobbo> blue42: all the *-looks are down. I cant get an new openbox theme
<mdnutu>  hi,i have a problem in installing ubnutu when i install it and i reached the partitions operation i don't see any partitions even the ext3 i see this word dev\sda\
<brobostigon> hever_: what do you mean, you have connected the internal ethernet to a hub,and it wont connect??
<mroc> i have two drives, one for OS (dualboot), one for data.  how can i set the data drive (ntfs) to mount during startup?
<bobbo> erUSUL: thanks for that one
<hever_> brobostigon: And in the upper right corner it doesnt show that a cable is in...
<b4l74z4r> how much partition space would be sensible to give / ?
<gmcastil> mkquist: if you put it on another hard drive that was attached to another controller, you'd probably see some increase in performance assuming you were doing something that interacted heavily with the swap file
<hever_> brobostigon: Its a peer to peer connection. And the cable must be ok.
<brobostigon> hever_: what does ifconfig say, deos it show you have an IP etc
<TrickFinlay2> hey guys is there a command to show all mounted volumes?
<brobostigon> hever_: whats a p2p connection on ethernet, never seen it before??
<gmcastil> TrickFinlay2: mount
<gmcastil> anyone been able to get Openoffice to recognize the JRE?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | mroc
<ubotu> mroc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<panfist> how can i stop a service that is running
<brobostigon> hever_: are they directly connected to each other with hub etc??
<jimcooncat> !flash > jimcooncat
<__mikem> I need help with this partitioner. I am trying to dual boot but the thing keeps refusing to resize my windows partition
<gmcastil> panfist: kill
<hever_> brobostigon: non switched... just pc to pc. I tried /etc/init.d networking restart and dhclient but it won't get an ip
<erUSUL> panfist: sudo /etc/init.d/service stop
<panfist> gmcastil not a process a service
<heartsblood> Every time I run app I get an error at the end of the process 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place\n sh: /usr/sbin/update-dpsyco: not found'.  This is a result of installing dpsyco (by accident) and then removing.  how do I get rid of this error?
<gmcastil> panfist: man page will tell you how
<mkquist> gmcastil: ic just a thought, its an older machine so i was just trying to see if i could squeeze a bit more out of it...
<gmcastil> panfist: service is a windows word
<panfist> gmcastil well....when i do "man mysql" it says its undocumented
<brobostigon> hever_: no idea about that, never tried, i recommend a hub t the like inbetween, no direct,
<gmcastil> panfist: ???
<heartsblood> would apt-get install dpsyco && apt-get purge dpsyco' fix it?
<gmcastil> panfist: what are you trying to do?
<panfist> gmcastil: See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<hever_> brobostigon: there are no problem with my other linux pc...
<biginner> hey, any idea where I get libnss-dev?
<panfist> gmcastil i am trying to reset the mysql password because i cant login to mysever
<jimcooncat> I see that installing flash is broken in gutsy. Ubotu doesn't seem to give much info. What to do?
<erUSUL> hever_: do you have a dhcp server on any of the pcs?
<mdnutu> hi,i have a problem in installing ubnutu when i install it and i reached the partitions operation i don't see any partitions even the ext3 i see this word dev\sda is my problem is too hard
<brobostigon> hever_: i have never seen such a setup, so no idea what to advise,
<Psilocyde> can anyone give me a hand switching my restricted ipw3495 drivers for the open source equivalent. I understand that i need that particular driver to enable "monitor mode"
<gmcastil> panfist: service <name> stop (i thnk)
<mroc> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> mroc: no problem ;)
<mjw--> jimcooncat: I used this package...worked great: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<cheesypieces> anyone have any recommendations for good gnome feed readers?
<hever_> erUSUL: Hmm its running winxp and gives me an ip. also a static ip dont help
<LiENUS> crap i hate tar
<LiENUS> i tried to extract a single file and i accidently overwrote the tar file
<__mikem> I am having trouble with this partitioner
<LiENUS> no prompting
<gmcastil> panfist: services-admin looks like the tool you'd use to do that
<LiENUS> wtf
<Psilocyde> anyone?
<bod_> guys,. what program can open .so fies? eg usplash files?
<gmcastil> bod_: .so files are libraries
<th0r> LiENUS use file-roller
<jimcooncat> thanks mjw--
<LiENUS> th0r, ?
<hever_> brobostigon: what module must be loaded for the nic ?
<LiENUS> th0r, i dont run gnome
<LiENUS> its a server
<bod_> gmcastil, ok my bad,. but how do i se the artwork in them?
<erUSUL> hever_: if it is a crossover cable between the computers static configuration is easier imho
<brobostigon> hever_: i will have a look on minute
<Psilocyde> ipw3495 drivers?
<Psilocyde> anyone?
<gmcastil> bod_: software libraries....they aren't image files
<th0r> LiENUS I install xfce on servers...can still run things like file-roller
<Flannel> LiENUS: Linux assumes you know what you're doing.  Why would it prompt you?
<GERD_MD> I just tried to install the new ALSA files and its still not working its very possible im doing something wrong.
<bod_> gmcastil, so where are the images for usplash's?
<Jouva> I noticed that the version of Wine in the available applications is quite a bit out of date compared to what's on the site. Infact the DB on the site to report success/failure doesn't even support this version anymore. Is there a "non-supported" update via a debian package for Ubuntu with the latest version of Wine or maybe I should just compile Wine myself and everything will work fine from there?
<gmcastil> bod_: no idea what you're talking about
<hever_> erUSUL: it works with my other windows machine. But windos still doesn't recognize that there is a new computer or network adapter if i plug it in my iBook.
<__mikem> Flannel, I need help. I am trying to dual boot this machine, and everytime I try to have the thing resize my windows partition I get the error An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<erUSUL> bod_: a *,so file is shared object prodeuced by a compiler... you can open them with an hexeditor or gdb if you are a proficient programer or maybe try to dissasemble it
<gmcastil> erUSUL: don't confuse him
<borncrazy> hi
<bod_> erUSUL, ok,. ty i think il pass
<LiENUS> and fileroller sure as hell wont help me restore the 5.4 gb of data i just lost
<borncrazy> i did type a command and now when i open a terminal window i get this message on line after line "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<brobostigon> hever_: i dont have a module loaded for the internal ethernet, it works auto for me,
<hever_> brobostigon: perhaps its switched of in a bios like thing. I think it has no power and I must switch it on or activate a module... But windows should recognize it without loading a module if it has power.
<th0r> LiENUS nope...neither will windows
<bod_> gmcastil, when you power on/off your machine you see a picture and a loading/unloading bar,. i want to see that artwork?
<hever_> hmmm
<borncrazy> pleeeeeeeease help me :((
<gmcastil> bod_: i have all that crap disabled, sorry
<erUSUL> !usplash | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<LiENUS> th0r, are you smoking something?
<LiENUS> what the hell are you talking about?
<bod_> gmcastil, ok ty
<__mikem> Okay seriously, there isn't ONE person in here who knows how to use this POS partitioner
<marshall> does anybody have their W810 working with infrared on gutsy?
<LiENUS> murdering a chinaman wont help me recover my data either
<hever_> Can I abort the install ? I can't stop it because it's going to update the package list and I have no INET connection and there is no abort button....
<LiENUS> just as relevant as what you said
<gmcastil> __mikem: what partitionre are you tlaking about?
<borncrazy> please help me
<__mikem> gmcastil: the one that ubuntu uses to install by default
<GERD_MD> Any one? some help with ALSA
<th0r> LiENUS you are right that file-roller won't restore your lost data...I don't know of anything that will make up for mistakes
<bod_> erUSUL, thankyou,.,. but i no how to change the usplash and i no that link is not for gutsy anfd does not work for gutsy,.,.any ideas?
<Slart> borncrazy: don't do that, please.. just ask your question again
<th0r> except knowing what you are doing
<gmcastil> __mikem: what are you trying to do?
<hever_> brobostigon: Can I abort the install ? I can't stop it because it's going to update the package list and I have no INET connection and there is no abort button....
<brobostigon> hever_: i go through a hub and have no problems, so it may have a problem because of the differences in hardware connecting it directly??
<__mikem> gmcastil: I am trying to resize my windows partition so I can dualboot. Every time I try this it says An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<borncrazy> Slart, ok
<gmcastil> __mikem: i don't think that thing can resize and NTFS partiton
<hever_> borncrazy: a hub works on OSI layer 1 and is the same.
<Flannel> __mikem: Have you defragged the ntfs?
<__mikem> gmcastil: UM it can, It has in the past, and I need it done now
<hever_> brobostigon: Can I abort the install ? I can't stop it because it's going to update the package list and I have no INET connection and there is no abort button....
<__mikem> Flannel: yes, I spent half the afternoon defraging
<gmcastil> __mikem: perhaps you should try google, then
<Mba7eth> hi all .... how can i access come port in my Box ?
<jimcooncat> I got a .deb, working through ssh. How do I install a deb with command line?
<Flannel> jimcooncat: dpkg -i [deb file]
<brobostigon> hever_: if you abort the install it may brake it,
<__mikem> gmcastil, perhaps if you don't know the answer to my question, rather than telling me to go google it, you should just not say anything
<BagelMaster> crimsun: Any success?
<Slart> jimcooncat: dpkg -i yourdebfile.deb
<EsxPro> plop
<Slart> jimcooncat: sorry.. sudo dpkg -i yourdebfile.deb
<Mba7eth> hi all .... how can i access come port in my Box ?
<jimcooncat> thanky Flannel, Slart
<crimsun> BagelMaster: busy ATM, I'll respond as soon as I can.
<gmcastil> __mikem: ...or perhaps you could frame your questions in a way that don't sound like a whine
<Flannel> Mba7eth: What do you mean?
<borncrazy> i did type a command and now when i open a terminal window i get this message on line after line "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied"
<__mikem> Flannel, the fact is, my disk is defraged, I have plenty of free space, why isn't this working?
<hever_> brobostigon: hell... that means I must be connected to the internet to install ubuntu ??!
<bod_> Slart, hey dude,. remember me? u still soliciting then?
<Flannel> __mikem: I have no idea
<BagelMaster> crimsun: thanks for your diligence
<hever_> brobostigon: What comes after the package update ?
<__mikem> gmcastil, how do I make this thing work then?
<pabl6> What is the way to activate a composite manager in ubuntu?
<Slart> bod_: always.. thought I'd get away with it at this late hour ;)
<borncrazy> i think i typed "mv somethinghere /dev/null"
<Mba7eth> Flannel: my com Port, or serial ,
<erUSUL> borncrazy: something ended up on your .bashrc or .profile conf files
<LiENUS> borncrazy, its probably your flaming hippy respiration configfile
<brobostigon> hever_: you can install without internet, use the live or alternate cd
<gmcastil> __mikem: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+resize+ntfs+partition&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<bwoloock> server icq.chate.net
<borncrazy> okay, can i reset the conf file?
<bod_> Slart, u might do, but i might have to call old bill,.,.lol,.,. dont suppose you could help me with a usplash issue?
<hever_> brobostigon: I'm on the live cd ;)
<Flannel> Mba7eth: serial ports art /dev/ttyS* do you need a serial terminal? or what?
<erUSUL> pabl6: System>Preferences>Appearance>desktop effects
<EsxPro> Slart, alt+F2 type compiz --replace
<gmcastil> __mikem: thats probably where I would start
<hever_> brobostigon: Its at the end I think but is going to update the packages.
<Slart> bod_: I'm not on friendly terms with usplash.. but I'll do my best
<Mba7eth> Flannel: yes :)
<Slart> EsxPro: wrong person
<borncrazy> erUSUL, how do i reset it?
<brobostigon> hever_: the live cd install does  not need you to be connected to the internet to install,
<__mikem> gmcastil, if I wanted to use google, I wouldn't be in here. NOw either help me or stop trolling me
<bod_> Slart, its not that its broken, its that i want to see the artwork they use,.,. in GIMP
<gmcastil> __mikem: uh...wow....i doubt anyone will help you with that attitude
<hever_> brobostigon: But it tells me the miirror is not reachable or has no proper release file...
<erUSUL> borncrazy: first check them i may be wrong on my guess...
<gmcastil> __mikem: forums are typicaly for people to come when google isn't helpful, not to do their homework for them
<borncrazy> how?
<Slart> bod_: hmm.. I really wouldn't know where to start.. perhaps download a new usplash theme and see what kind of files you get
<erUSUL> borncrazy: with a text editor...
<borncrazy> ive only used linux/ubuntu for 2 hours, so i know nothing about this os
<borncrazy> what file?
<EsxPro> sorry Slart that was for pabl6
<erUSUL> borncrazy: if you want to reset them copy fresh copies from /etc/skel/
<Slart> EsxPro: no worries.. just thought I'd let you know =)
<borncrazy> to?
<brobostigon> hever_: well if its pure installation or only the cd, it shouldnt say that.
<th0r> borncrazy to your home directory.../home/borncrazy
<bod_> Slart, i believe they are .so files,. which i have learned is a type of library,.,. and the ubuntu docs have nothing o this for gutsy
<borncrazy> can you please tell me command to do that?
<erUSUL> borncrazy: cp -i /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<erUSUL> borncrazy: cp -i /etc/skel/.profile ~
<th0r> borncrazy if you don't know how to copy a file, what in the world prompted you to try 'mv'?
<Slart> bod_: yes.. .so files are binaries I think.. hang on.. I'll talk to mr google...see what he says
<gmcastil> __mikem: perhaps you should just stick to windows...i don't think you have the mental acuity for linux
<borncrazy> th0r, because i read rm wrong
<bod_> Slart, ty,.,. he just turned up a blank for me
<borncrazy> i confused it with rm or something
<__mikem> gmcastil, I can't find anything of help 3 pages in
<skipity> is there an SVN client for Unbuntu
<gmcastil> __mikem: did you try the first link?
<borncrazy> i missread!
<crimsun> BagelMaster: as a sanity-check, have you read the wiki pages for your laptop?
<gmcastil> http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm
<crimsun> BagelMaster: (on wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com)
<BagelMaster> crimsun: yes
<Flannel> Mba7eth: there are a number of them (I haven't used any): cutecom is QT based (KDE), gtkterm (gnome), minicom.  Thoseare what I see from a cursory glance
<crimsun> BagelMaster: which ones?
<__mikem> gmcastil, I have been using ubuntu for 2 years now. I have done this very proceedure several times.
<baner_> http://ircx.forum0.info
<baner_> http://ircx.forum0.info
<bod_> gmcastil, his mikem's attitude may have been a bit off,. but this is no reason to start being unhelpfull,.,. if you dont want to answer his question,. just dont reply
<baner_> :>
<borncrazy> erUSUL, "cp -i /etc/skel/.profile ~" did not work
<erUSUL> borncrazy: error msg?
<crimsun> borncrazy: -a
<Mba7eth> Flannel: thanks alooooooooooot :)
<borncrazy> i have ONE terminal that is working and if i close it i wont be able to open any terminal
<Mba7eth> Flannel: i really appreciate ur help :)
<gmcastil> borncrazy: you can open more than one terminal
<Flannel> Mba7eth: No problem
<borncrazy> gmcastil, No i cant
<BagelMaster> crimsun: dell latitude c600 and all the general networking ones that I thought were applicable
<gmcastil> borncrazy: why not?
<bod_> borncrazy, why didnt the command work,.,. error messages?
<borncrazy> the command worked but my problem didnt get solved
<jfkdsljio> jaggy why did you ctcp version me
<erUSUL> borncrazy: try with the other file
<borncrazy> gmcastil, because i did something wrong so no when i try to open a terminal window i get a error message
<erUSUL> borncrazy: cp -i /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<cole> hi all, ive downloaded the new pidgin but ive had to download the source, can anyone tell me how i install from source, im running fiesty fawn
<baner_> http://ircx.forum0.info <----- it is for hack
<baner_> http://ircx.forum0.info <----- it is for hack
<gmcastil> borncrazy: press Alt-F2, then run the command: xterm
<Flannel> !ops | baner_
<ubotu> baner_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<bod_> borncrazy, when your looking at a terminal press shoft+ctrl+t    to open another tab
<Flannel> Bah, too late.  Nevermind.
<bulock_> blz
<Gamer> could anyone help me with a network card problem?
<Gamer> via PM
<borncrazy> erUSUL, still same problem
<borncrazy> bod_, okay, thank you
<erUSUL> borncrazy: then my guess was wrong...
<s> is there any pro where i can cut dvd files and upload it to youtube, thx
<bod_> borncrazy, try typing     gnome-terminal     that should open another one,. if it doesnt at least we shpould have an error to go bye
<Jouva> I noticed that the version of Wine in the available applications is quite a bit out of date compared to what's on the site. Infact the DB on the site to report success/failure doesn't even support this version anymore. Is there a "non-supported" update via a debian package for Ubuntu with the latest version of Wine or maybe I should just compile Wine myself and everything will work fine from there?
<EsxPro> skipity, sudo aptitude install subversion
<Slart> bod_: nggh.. it looks complicated.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<crimsun> BagelMaster: ok, so does `iwlist scan` return anything?
<Gamer> Is it true that Ubuntu isnt compatible with 3com 3c905C-TX/TX-M?
<Flannel> Jouva: winehq has a repository for ubuntu,that has the current versions.
<borncrazy> I'LL SHOW YOU print scrn
<Gamer> Is it true that Ubuntu isnt compatible with 3com 3c905C-TX/TX-M?
<Amaranth> Jouva: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<__mikem> crimsun, I just PMed you
<Amaranth> Gamer: Don't repeat yourself
<Gamer> sorry.
<Slart> Gamer: I doubt it.. it's one of the most common nic's out there
<bod_> Slart, if you have a read of that link, it isnt for gutsy,.,. neither can i use parts of it,. because the directory it lists at the beginning doesnt exist in ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<Gamer> may I PM you?
<EsxPro> Amaranth, maybe
<Gamer> Slart, may I PM you?
<s> is there any pro where i can cut dvd files and upload it to youtube, thx
<Amaranth> EsxPro: Maybe what?
<Amaranth> s: No, not really
<BagelMaster> crimsun: lo interface doesnt support scanning, wifi interface doesnt support scanning, ath0 gives the information for the router
<s> and for xp
<Slart> Gamer:  go ahead
<Amaranth> s: This is not Windows help
<Slart> bod_: hmm.. you're very correct.. didn't see that.. so usplash has changed for gutsy?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: ok, can you pastebin that?  Sanitise as you feel necessary.
<s> ok
<s> thx
<BagelMaster> yup
<EsxPro> Amaranth, debian for sure ubuntu should be able to use it
<bod_> Slart,  i think just the way it is implemented has changed,. but the documentation has remained,..,.rubbish,.,.lol,.,. atm i have ubuntu with a xubuntu splash,.,. because i wanted something different ,.,.lol
<Amaranth> EsxPro: I don't know what you're referring to.
<borncrazy> hm i cant take any screens
<erUSUL> Gamer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/1069
<borncrazy> i installed fluxbox
<borncrazy> :/
<bod_> s: join #windows or pm  me if you want to no about windows
<EsxPro> sorry Amaranth =) that was for Gamer
<hever_> brobostigon: I added some modules to /etc/modules how can I tell the system to update it modules list ?
<EsxPro> what s wrong with me i mixe everything =)
<Tygir> any ideas why i cant open gmail, but i can open every other site...
<Tygir> im using the OpenDNS servers...
<brobostigon> hever_: rebooting i think??
<Amaranth> Jouva: Wine provides an Ubuntu repo with up-to-date versions if you're using a current version of Ubuntu
<gmcastil> sometimes...the questions in here...
<Jouva> Sorry about that. Phone call came in
<Slart> bod_: hm.. perhaps you should write a mail to whoever develops the usplash package.. he might at least give you some hints on where to look
<s> thx
<yfk> if pppoeconf automatically defines a connection to start at bootup, how can I disable this?
<Jouva> And yes, I am
<borncrazy> i typed "mv  ~/.CENSORED/ /dev/null"
<Jouva> What's the name of the repo?
<skipity> 7.10 is which one dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, or hardy
<BagelMaster> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54553/
<Tygir> does anyone else use the OpenDNS servers?
<bod_> Slart, and where would i find his mail address?
<yfk> gusty
<Amaranth> Jouva: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<yfk> trivia, kewl
<Jouva> skipity: 7.10 is Gutsy
<bod_> Tygir, yes, i do
<cole> can anyone help me with compiling source, i have downloaded to latest pidgin but there was no .deb so i was forced to download source, can anyone help me to install it please
<skipity> thanks guys
<borncrazy> erUSUL, any ideas?
<Tygir> bod_: do you have gmail?
<yfk> cole: make, make install
<Amaranth> cole: Why do you need the latest version of pidgin?
<bod_> Tygir, dunno,.,. dont use it ;),.,.sorry
<Jouva> Amaranth, so just add that into the Software Sources?
<th0r> yfk I think there is a ./config in there first
<borncrazy> Tygir, i use opendns and gmail
<Amaranth> Jouva: Yeah
<yfk> th0r: right
<th0r> yfk or ./configure is more like it
<erUSUL> hever_: reboot or if you do not want to reboot 'sudo modprobe modulename'
<bitti4_> a
<Amaranth> Jouva: Oh, wait, no
<Tygir> borncrazy: any idea why i cant open my gmail?
<erUSUL> borncrazy: no; sorry
<Amaranth> Jouva: They give you a command to run, just run it
<BronxAngel> hello channel
<Jouva> Ok
<borncrazy> Tygir, hm, i don't think that opendns is the problem
<hever_> erUSUL: I have to modprobe genrtc but its not available ?!
<Tygir> borncrazy: i just set it up, restarted my laptop and now i cant connect to it...
<cole> well im trying to get to the yahoo chat rooms, i was running 2.2.1 pigin, so i needed to update i was told
<erUSUL> cole: you really need the latest? pidgin for feisty can be found on getdeb
<Tygir> borncrazy: but i can open it on my desktop...which is still using the OpenDNS servers as well...
<BronxAngel> do i need to add my host name to /etc/hosts in order to be ping-able by name?
<brobostigon> Tygir: i cant connect to gmail through thinderbird fine,
<bod_> Tygir, DNS has nothing to do with accessing sites or anything,. it just stores domain names
<Slart> bod_: check the info for the usplash package
<bulock_> blz pessoal
<borncrazy> then it's opendns
<Koschie> hi, how can I get a newer version of some software, when there is no update at synaptec and I use Ubuntu 7.10?
<cole> im new to linx can you please explain?
<bod_> Slart, info usplash    in a terminal    ??
<borncrazy> erUSUL, okay
<osxdude> opendns ftw
<erUSUL> hever_: yes genrtc does not appear on /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/
<f1sh3r> i am going to attempt to install UT2K4 on 7.10, whats the best way to do this?
<BronxAngel> i can't be pinged by name. please assist
<Flannel> f1sh3r: use the linux installer
<erUSUL> cole: getdeb.com has some programs packaged for ubuntu versions on that site you can find a pidgin deb for feisty 7.04
<Tygir> brobostigon: yeah, i think it has something to do with opera...what browser do you use?
<erUSUL> hever_: are you sure that module exists?
<underwatercow> is iptables disabled by default?
<cole> so i dont need the source?
<Tygir> brobostigon: the opera browser doesnt support the html version of gmail...
<erUSUL> underwatercow: yes no rules are loaded by default
<Blaze2011> I know this is a stupid question but how do I start GNOME from terminal?
<hever_> erUSUL: no. I read in a thread ths would help
<brobostigon> tygir: firefox is my browser, but i use thunderbird for my email,i dont use firefox for email. only thundebird
<crimsun> BagelMaster: ok, so it at least has associated.
<erUSUL> cole: nope way easier just click on the link and when asked to open it with gebi say yes
<f1sh3r> flannel: do i need to copy the entire DVD onto the hard drive? or do any thing like that?
<Slart> bod_: or use synaptic and right-click.. I think there's a properties page
<crimsun> BagelMaster: can you get a dhcp lease from it (if the AP is thusly configured)?
<Tygir> BronxAngel: yeah, thats the reason, its opera...i should set up thunderbird then...it handles multiple email accounts doesnt it?
<cole> oh, thanx for that
<tritium> bod_: I saw you tried to reach me yesterday
<bod_> Slart, kk,. the info had it ,.ty,.
<underwatercow> erUSUL: Does IP tables store its rules somewhere? or is there a way to list them?
<erUSUL> cole: no problem
<BagelMaster> crimsun: How would I go about doing that?
<erUSUL> underwatercow: sudo iptables -L
<bod_> tritium, hi,. yer i was wonderring if you had anymore thoughts on the usplash?
<EsxPro> brobostigon, did allow gmail pop in the parameter of gmail?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: sudo dhclient ath0
<tritium> bod_: no, sorry.  Looks like you were also asking about a ban in -ops?
<brobostigon> EsxPro: i use imap for gmail
<erUSUL> underwatercow: it stores it on memory if you do not save them manually they will get lost on reboot
<EsxPro> imap? it s pop3!
<cole> its just that i went to the pidgin website and i couldnt see a .deb to download
<tritium> EsxPro: they also support imap
<WGGMk> Question about LVM using the Alternative CD for Gutsy Gibbon amd64... What should the default auto configuration of LVM (using the entire disk) look like when setting it up and after finishing and executing "sudo fdisk -ls" with a 100gb HD?????
<EsxPro> tritium, that 's new?
<Jouva> Amaranth, I ran both commands but looking in synaptic package manager, the version installed is "up to date"
<underwatercow> erUSUL: The thing is, I used firestarter to configure my firewall... but it doesn't seem to matter if firestarter is running or not since it's actually iptables that does the work?
<EsxPro> when i open my gmail it wasn t for sure
<tritium> EsxPro: as of a few months ago, yes.
<erUSUL> cole: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Pidgin
<bod_> tritium, yes, i was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic when we had the ,.,.errm,.,.argument,.,. however i was told the ban would be for 24 hours, however im still banned. The person in -ops told me i needed to contact the person who banned me, but i dont remember who that was, all i remember was that you were there
<Flannel> f1sh3r: I don't believe so.  No.  But I don't really know how it works.
<WGGMk> underwatercow: that is correct, once iptables are set and applied to start at boot time, there is no need for you to run firestarter again
<EsxPro> thank you tritium
<BagelMaster> crimsun: What should I be looking for? It says No DHCPOFFERS received and No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<cole> thankyou very much
<erUSUL> underwatercow: yes... but i will spect firestarter to erase the rules when closed
<Flannel> bod_: #ubuntu-ops for that sort of stuff, thanks.
<crimsun> BagelMaster: how is your AP configured?  open? WEP? WPA?
<BagelMaster> open
<Flannel> bod_: oh, you already went there.  Ignore me.
<BagelMaster> crimsun: open
<erUSUL> !who | cole
<ubotu> cole: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tritium> Flannel: I asked him about it.
<erUSUL> cole: no problem
<bod_> Flannel, ty,.,.;)
<crimsun> BagelMaster: and the AP's not using MAC filtering, etc.?
<WGGMk> Question about LVM using the Alternative CD for Gutsy Gibbon amd64... What should the default auto configuration of LVM (using the entire disk) look like when setting it up and after finishing and executing "sudo fdisk -ls" with a 100gb HD?????
<underwatercow> WGGMk: Do you know why firestarter fails to run on startup? is it permissions? The only thing I really care about is I want to be able to, if possible, simply restore a file when I re-image and have all my rules be there automatically.... firestarter won't do that unless I restore the rules, and then run it...
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey everyon, I am installing UBuntu for the first time and have a few quesitons im booted into the live OS right now and in the process of installing. I already have an install of fedora on here, is it possibly to tell it to just replace the fedora install and install ubuntu there?
<cole> ok sorry for that
<erUSUL> underwatercow: there are two handy commands iptables-save and iptables-restore
<Flannel> WGGMk: I have no idea what the default setup is, but you'll have a separate /boot partition, and then the entire rest of the HDD will be set to LVM, and then you'll have logical volumes in that (details unbeknownst to me)
<erUSUL> underwatercow: take a look at their man pages
<WGGMk> underwatercow: to be honest, I have only ever "tried" firestarter once. and it did not appeal to me. I do remember reading something about permission stopping it from starting @ boot.
<BagelMaster> crimsun: I don't believe so
<sharperguy> Can someone here using the nvidia-glx-new driver please tell me what file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so symlinks to?
<Jouva> Amaranth, n/m I didn't update the software list, duh.
<underwatercow> WGGMk: what do you use? iptables commands?
<erUSUL> BagelMaster: maybe some stray firewall rule  ??
<SpookyET> hi
<tyrone> hi i am dual booting vista and ubuntu whenever i change from vista to ubuntu I loose all sound I have to restart my computer to make it work. what can i do
<tyrone> ?
<SpookyET> Where is rc.conf in ubuntu?
<EsxPro> sharperguy, man ls ;)
<WGGMk> underwatercow: as my situation is different, i havent mastered the iptables commands. I use Webmin to manage iptables for my server. Same thing, just a GUI to ease configuration. Although if there is for 1 machine, webmin is not needed
<erUSUL> SpookyET: slackware user?
<SpookyET> erUSUL: close enough
<sharperguy> EsxPro, I know what it symlinks to on my system, I want to know what it is for someone who has glx working
<BagelMaster> crimsun: The router firewall is not enabled
<SpookyET> erUSUL: arch linux
<BronxAngel> i can't be pinged by name. please assist
<erUSUL> SpookyET: afaik there is no rc.conf on ubuntu
<nuke_serge> hello !
<WGGMk> Flannel: im not sure I follow, is there a tool or GUI tool that can show me the exact partition scheme of my HD as is? this is my first time setting up LVM and I want to see how it is layed out
<underwatercow> erUSUL: I want my backups to be automatic if possible, and restores to be simple... I want no work if possible after setting the rules once
<Blaze2011> How do I start GNOME from terminal?
<ajhtiredwolf> Anyone? Or if I could just manaully tell it to write over the fedora install that would be fine too, but I don't know how to recognize which one is fedora.
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: are you referring to hostname?
<SpookyET> erUSUL: I presume that there are multiple files. Do they have a prefix or a sepecific dir? There are a ton of files in /etc
<Flannel> WGGMk: The installer (the partition/LVM configuration dialogs) should give you a pretty reasonable idea.
<tyrone> hi i am dual booting vista and ubuntu whenever i change from vista to ubuntu I loose all sound I have to restart my computer to make it work. what can i do
<Flannel> WGGMk: Or are you already past that?
<WGGMk> Blaze2011: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<stowaway_atwork> has anyone here had experience installing a dvico hdtv pro dvb-t pro onto ubuntu?
<TheBlackOut> does anyone know how to join multiple channels in XCHAT? I put #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic, but it just auto joins #ubuntu
<TheBlackOut> I tried a comma too but no dice
<WGGMk> Flannel: im in the system already
<Blaze2011> Thanks
<stowaway_atwork> i cant even get it loaded :(
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: yes. i want to ping by name. i have 3 ubuntu pcs but we can't ping each other
<crimsun> BagelMaster: does the symptom persist across retries?
<sharperguy> TheBlackOut, try "#ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic"
<nuke_serge> hello all ! just now installed ubuntu gutsy in my new inspiron laptop , 1525 series
<WGGMk> Flannel: but ive done this a few times, after reinstalling it told me that the volume name was already in use, kinda got a bit worried so i formatted everything and started over
<nuke_serge> thiis has a problem with desktop effects !
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: are they all on the same LAN? do you have a firewall enabled on a router or a hosting machine?
<erUSUL> SpookyET: what do you want to configure?
<BagelMaster> crimsun: The multiple times I have tried to connect, changed settings, rebooted, etc... the problem has persisted
<nuke_serge> It says "desktop effect could not be enabled"
<sharperguy> TheBlackOut, work?
<nuke_serge> any suggestions ?
<TheBlackOut> sharperguy: Nope
<sharperguy> hmm
<Flannel> WGGMk: alright, well, `sudo fdisk -l` will show you actual drive partitions.  One (or more) will be labeled LVM. lvdisplay (with sudo) will show you how your logical volumes (partitions inside of LVM) are layed out
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: we are all on the same lan and behind the router that gives us an ip
<SpookyET> erUSUL: daemons
<tyrone> is there a backup tool in ubuntu?
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: we can ping by ip but not by host name
<vicho-bg> nuke_serge: have you installed the drivers for the video card?
<sharperguy> TheBlackOut, oh actually mine has no spaces
<TheBlackOut> just #ubuntu#ubuntu-offtopic?
<underwatercow> Is there any way using any GUI or command line options that I can set rules for my firewall, and then simply backup a file, and restore it to get all my rules working automatically?
<nuke_serge> vicho-bg: yes ! it detected them on itself
<EsxPro> TheBlackOut, edit your server and in canal to join type #1,#2
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: part 2 of question. do you have a Firewall enabled on the router?
<erUSUL> underwatercow: once you added the rules run "sudo iptables-save > myrules" then load the rules with a call to sudo iptables-restore < myrules
<sharperguy> TheBlackOut, commas but no spaces
<TheBlackOut> Okay
<WGGMk> Flannel: lvdisplay you say? thank you very much
<vicho-bg> nuke_serge: can you please give me the output of "glxinfo | grp direct"
<TheBlackOut> sharperguy: worked, thanks!
<underwatercow> erUSUL: that's still more work than I want to do, lol. I can use firestarter to load the rules back... I just want it to be more automatic if possible
<sharperguy> TheBlackOut, yay
<erUSUL> SpookyET: man update-rc.d or you can install and use rcconf (a curses app)
<nuke_serge> vicho-bg: wait , let me paste in some pastebin
<vicho-bg> nuke_serge: ooops, the command is "glxinfo | grep direct"
<erUSUL> underwatercow: you can put the restore command on /etc/rc.local and it witll be done on every boot
<Flannel> WGGMk: lv is logical volume.  There's also a pvdisplay, which displays physical volume stuff, if you have two or more LVM partitions you've merged (theres also vgdisplay, for volume groups)
<erUSUL> underwatercow: so you only have to do the save command once in a while
<erUSUL> underwatercow: when you change the rules
<nuke_serge> vicho-bg: i figured that out :)
<nuke_serge> vicho-bg: http://rafb.net/p/3O5C5T67.html
<WGGMk> Flannel: approx how big should a boot partition be? i seem to be missing 7.06GB's of space and that seems to be insanely large for a boot partition
<ajhtiredwolf> Psst installation help, anyone :-p?
<nuke_serge> does that mean i havent installed driver yet ??
<underwatercow> erUSUL: hmmm... *thinks* so I would restore my saved rules and a script to rc.local and have it restore my rules that way?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: ok, I'm not much help, as I don't have much experience with that driver and I need to run
<Flannel> WGGMk: Well, fdisk should show that.  It should show your boot.  128-256MB is more than enough for a boot
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: yes but only from outside in. everything is open in the lan
<Gidean> Hey all...anyone here ever install the command-line only and then build up from there?  Are there any real advantages other than not installing crap you'd never use anyway?
<crimsun> BagelMaster: if you can verify from the AP that the dhcp request is actually being seen by the AP, that's one step.
<BagelMaster> crimsun: alright, thanks anyway
<crimsun> BagelMaster: additionally - and I don't necessarily recommend it, but it's an option - there's ndiswrapper.
<BagelMaster> crimsun: what is that?
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: not being able to ping by hostname would either be a port being blocked for ICMP request (i think) or a DNS issue
<crimsun> BagelMaster: briefly, a utility to use the NDIS interface for the Windows driver files
<BronxAngel> so ubuntu does not "stop" this from happening
<Gidean> apt-get or aptitude? Using both but can't decied if I should stick with one or the other. Any opinions?
<tyrone> is there a backup tool in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !backup | tyrone
<ubotu> tyrone: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tyrone> please
<IndyGunFreak> Gidean: aptitude is probably better, but i always use apt-get, it just rolls off the tongue easier...lol
<underwatercow> tyrone: I like using sbackup, available in the repository
<WGGMk> Flannel: would you mind taken a look at a pastebin of my "fisk -ls" results to ensure im not going insane here
<tyrone> thks
<Flannel> WGGMk: sure
<brobostigon> Gidean: i use mor pure cli, than enything else, so would say apt-get.
<tyrone> and also i am dual booting vista and ubuntu whenever i change from vista to ubuntu I loose all sound I have to restart my computer to make it work. what can i do
<Gidean> lol I was using apt-get for so long that I sometimes type apt-ude install :)
<IndyGunFreak> tyrone: that doesn't make any sense at all.
<Undeadlord> Has anyone ever heard of wireless not working for a particular type or brand of wireless router?
<underwatercow> erUSUL: A script in rc.local would have to be executable, right?
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: would dynamic routing off be an issue? this is on my WRTP54G lynksis router
<IndyGunFreak> Gidean: i think aptitude was really only better, in Dapper, i think they are mor or less than same now, but i could be wrong.
<WGGMk> Flannel: I have a 100GB HD total, http://pastebin.org/17937
<Gidean> yea I'm CLI fan too...so apt-get is best, yeah?
<IndyGunFreak> !aptitude | Gidean
<__mikem> crimsun, PM
<ubotu> Gidean: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sharperguy> Can someone here using the nvidia-glx-new driver please tell me what file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so symlinks to?
<IndyGunFreak> Gidean: i wouldn't say best, its just an alternative
<GERD_MD> I'm still having sound issues here. I DL'd the newest ALSA files but they are not installing.
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: I would get a second opinion on that, im not familiar with 'dynamic routing'
<Gidean> so in gutsy I can be assured that apt-get remove takes care of dependancies?
<underwatercow> Doesn't aptitude remove unused dependencies the same way apt-get -autoremove does?
<tyrone> whenever I am in vista and restart my computer to go into ubuntu my sound stops working. I have to start the computer over again to have sound. What can I do?
<Gidean> autoremove as well?
<brobostigon> gidean: i just choice of what you prefer, differt people like different things,
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey can someone please help me with some installation questions?
<IndyGunFreak> Gidean: to my knowledge, yes.
<m0u5e> hmm how do you check the svn build you have for a particular fetch?
<khar> how do i shorten the pathname in a terminal? like only show the current path? (i'm using bash)
<IndyGunFreak> i've never had an issue with it.
<Gidean> OK..so if both are = its about choice...excellent...can't argue with that...
<Gidean> thanks guys...
<bruenig> khar, you need to change the PS1 variable in .bashrc
<__mikem> IndyGunFreak: I need help. Every time I try to dual boot ubuntu using the guided partitioner, it says that it couldn't write to the devices, and fails
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: ok, thanks. you gave me a clue and now i will do more research
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: try using "nslookup <hostname>" and see what results you return
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: hmm, can't write the devices?..
<brobostigon> gidean: because aptitude and apt-get do axactly the same thing,
<__mikem> IndyGunFreak: let me recreatethe error so you can get the exact message
<khar> bruenig: u da man, thanks
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: are these newly installed systems?
<Gidean> Iask that because I'm installing CLI only 7.10 on my desktop and was hoping to be consistant with which APT front end to use,,,
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: maybe try using gparted to partition part of the drive blank, then use it that way(thast how i always do it.
<dakkar> hi
<Gidean> since my fingers type apt-get 9 times out of 10 I'll stick to that..
<BronxAngel> it hits the routher 19.168.15.1 but does not go past that. yes these are fresh installs
<__mikem> IndyGunFreak: I am too nervous about loosing data to try anything that doesn't involve some kind of automation
<Gidean> again, thank you to all who responded
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: oh i see..
<brobostigon> Gidean: welcome
<__mikem> NOw its not even giving me the option of resizing the partition
<mjw--> __mikem: is the partition you're trying to resize an extended partition? That create problems for me using the guided one
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: where are youc oncerned about losing data, on the Windows partition, or the ubuntu partition?
<EsxPro> it should be libglx.so.1.0.9629 in the same directory  sharperguy (that what i read)
<__mikem> IndyGunFreak: the windows partition
<dakkar> would ubuntu work for a media center setup?
<Flannel> WGGMk: right.  You've run into a "GB == 1000 MB" issue.  If youlook at the topof that, Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes, 100GB == 93 GiB (GiB is 1024 MB)
<sharperguy> EsxPro, I dont seem to have that
<WGGMk> dakkar: you might be interested in Ubuntu Studio
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: doesn't make much sense.
<tritium> dakkar, WGGMk: try mythbuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> WGGMk: excuse me could you possibly help me with my ubuntu installation?
<brobostigon> !mythtv | dakkar
<ubotu> dakkar: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<astro76> dakkar: actually you should look into mythtv
<Gidean> is there a way to keep my computer from asking for the install cd when I apt-get programs?  It's a CLI only install so far...
<WGGMk> Flannel: im not sure I follow.. So is my system rubbish?
<Flannel> Gidean: comment out the CD in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Revned> Hello. I am trying to install ubuntu on a vista dual boot setup.  I am at the bootloader part of the install. I want to install grub on the linux partition instead of the mbr.  I choose manual to specify it. My problem is how do I tell the installation where to install.  The linux partition is detected as "sdc and partition 2" but when I choose manual it has (hd0)? I tried the installs with putting the info (sdc2) or (hd2,2) at that bootload
<Gidean> thanks Flannel!
<dakkar> thanks!  I'll read the info over at mythtv!
<zylstra555> Hello. Due to a recent error I saw while booting up, I have come to the conclusion that there might be an error on my drive. How do I check the drive for errors?
<Gidean> Man, what a great community...
<Gidean> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Gidean: if you like a GUI, you can also do it in Synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> thats usually the first thing i do when i install.
<EsxPro> libglx.so is a symlink to libglx.so.1.1.xxxx in the same directory (translate from french ) sharperguy
<IndyGunFreak> __mikem: so is your system usable, or can you not even boot windows right now?
<Gidean> thanks Indy but I'm more of a CL junkie...
<johnficca> Hi I'm trying to install flash via nspluginwrapper I install pluginwrapper from source and now when I run nspluginwrapper -i libflashplayer.so I get:
<johnficca> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so
<Flannel> WGGMk: No, your harddrive was labeled as "100GB" which is 1000 MB.  Your seeing 93GiB, where 1 GiB == 1024 MB.  Harddrive mfcs found they could make their harddrives appear bigger by going to the 1000 vs 1024 thing.  Everything is fine.  You have a 93 Gigabyte (what most of us think of a Gigabyte) harddrive, not 100.
<IndyGunFreak> Gidean: no prob by me,
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwolf: what is the issue your having?
<Taylor> Okay... my system booted up in text mode, rather than with any screen. If I tried to use wine to boot something, it'd say "Make sure your X server is running." ...o.O What do I do from there?
<Gidean> :)
<singlesun> can anyone tell me how to connect to my wireless network from command line?
<erUSUL> Taylor: well wine can not work without Xwindows
<IndyGunFreak> johnficca: that almost sounds like taking a machine gun squirrel hunting
<singlesun> i know my info but it just doesnt want to connect right.. lol
<brobostigon> Gidean: well it good to use cli somtimes, so many people now that i now, seem afraid of cli.
<danbhfive> singlesun: iwconfig i believe
<ajhtiredwolf> WGGMk: thank you so much for responding. I am installing this for the first tiem i always used fedora in the past, fedora had the option to " replace all linux partions when installing, i always used that. Is htere a way to do that in ubuntu?
<GERD_MD> Hey, Im trying to install the new ALSA files because I have no sound Im using Ubunutu-Gutsy, When I am in the terminial i put in the source for the files and nothing happens
<IndyGunFreak> johnficca: just download the source from adobe.com, and follow the instrucitons, its easy to install.
<ajhtiredwolf> WGGMk: Becuase... i am not seeing the fedora partition in the partition menu, otherwise i would just tell it to install there
<Taylor> erUSUL: right, I was just trying to see what errors it'd give me. Any idea how to resolve it?
<singlesun> danbhfive, i have used iwconfig and no luck so far
<johnficca> IndyGunFreak: I'm using 64 bit ubuntu
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwolf: yes there is... if your using the live CD installer.. the option would just be "Guided, Use Entire Disk." likewise for the alternative installer.. if will format everything and install over the newly formatted disk
<IndyGunFreak> johnficca: well, that helps.
<danbhfive> singlesun: I was able to connect by just inputting the essid and the password, so I was able to skip all the other options
<larson999> sweet! i got an internet radio from the goodwill and it plays great!
<zylstra555> Hello. Due to a recent error I saw while booting up, I have come to the conclusion that there might be an error on my drive. How do I check the drive for errors?
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: now i know it has to be the pcs cuz i am pinging from the router and i get servername not found
<WGGMk> Flannel: so i have a 93 GB HD not a 100 GB HD.. is this why my root partition says I only have a total of 87GB?
<singlesun> danbhfive, via wpa or wep?
<Flannel> zylstra555: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot
<Flannel> zylstra555: (and wait a while)
<ajhtiredwolf> WGGMk: both windows and fedora are installed on the same disk and i do not wnat to write over windows
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: did you try the nslookup command?
<Dr_willis> zylstra555,  i often boot a live cd. and use the fsck.WHATEVER /dev/whatever command.  Or you can do like flannel suggests
<danbhfive> singlesun: thats the lucky part, i didnt know
<adelie42> how do I get the function keys to do stuff?
<xomp> can anyone assist me with Mplayer not being capable of playing .ogg files? I recorded some things on my desktop with Istanbul and i can't get the file to play back in totem & Mplayer.
<Flannel> WGGMk: er, I didn't catch that.  Let me look again.  Now that I realise that you realise its only 93GiB
<zylstra555> Flannel: Thanks, I will do. Flannel Is there a log left behind that I can review?
<Dr_willis> adelie42,  thats a bit. vague. :)
#ubuntu 2008-02-03
<larson999> adelie42, a multimedia keyboard?
<IndyGunFreak> ajhtiredwolf: so ar you trying to ovewrite fedora?.
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: yes i can do it for myself but no the other pcs. it hits the router but ends there
<GERD_MD> ok.. thanks for nada
<singlesun> danbhfive, lol alright i will do some searching.. thanks
<erUSUL> Taylor: try to boot X either with "startx" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<adelie42> Dr_willis: ok, fine. I want F3 to open gnome-terminal
<DASPRiD> WGGMk, if u use ext3: there are also 5% of your disk reserved for root only
<xomp> in totem I get a green video screen with the progress bar going along as normal. With Mplayer I get "Cannot use codec" or something of the sorts.
<EsxPro> Taylor, you want to run wine in text mode?
<ajhtiredwolf> IndyGunFreak: yep yep that is correct
<DASPRiD> (or was it 1 %)
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwolf: i see, if you boot from the LiveCD it has a program called gparted with it.. which allows you to manipulate your partitions as you'd like. Its located System > Administration > Partition Tools (I think, or GParted)
<Taylor> No, I want my normal Ubuntu back. >.<
<danbhfive> !wireless > singlesun see the pm, and see if that gets ya started
<IndyGunFreak> ajhtiredwolf: are you using the live CD, or hte alternate install CD?
<Dr_willis> adelie42,  gnome has its own keyboard bindings feature. No idea if it can run arbitary apps on f keys however.
<vboxer> anyone here got PAM authentication to work with VirtualBox VRDP?
<Vadi> How can I check if the ndiswrapper module is loaded? For some reason, it's not recognizing my wireless card anymore when I insert it (properly at least).
<gilles_> quelqu'un parle t il francais?
<Gidean> when I boot up my comp sits ar Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) until I hit enter...any advice?
<dan__> I have a Dell LCD with built-in camera/microphone. Does anybody know of a video chat app?
<xomp> !fr | gilles_
<ubotu> gilles_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<larson999> man, i forgot which parms and had to use to get this stupic hp laptop to boot the livecd.
<WGGMk> DASPRiD: Flannel: so my system is perfectly fine setup with this LVM, this truly is no hidden space/partition that im not seeing? or some mysterious reason I would be missing space?? (im a bit paranoid sometimes lol)
<adelie42> Dr_willis: hmm...
<johnficca> how do I apply a patch to some source code before I compile?
<Taylor> erUSUL: I'll go try those, hopefully I'll have better luck. >.< Thanks.
<spoon> having issues with my mobility 9700 and ubuntu... can't seem to find a working xorg.conf, or to get it to work with anything other than vesa drivers
<rsom> Hi, sorry but, I would like to know if anyone knew a way to format a fat32 ipod to HFS+ without using wine for itunes. I use linux mint (4.0 I think? newist version).
<edico> hello
<Dr_willis> adelie42,  i alwyas  have a terminal icon on the panel. and a few terminals open. :) so F3 launching a new terminal woulb not be handy for me
<BronxAngel> DNS handles translation of hostname to ip?
<EsxPro> Taylor, did you change usplash?
<tdoggette> I installed Hardy Alpha 3 with update-manager -d. Will the automatic updates get me up to Alpha 4 and beyond, all the way to production?
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: thats exactly what a DNS does
<danbhfive> tdoggette: yes, if it doesnt trash your system first
<Flannel> tdoggette: yes.  And hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> tdoggette,  they should  :) and its #Ubuntu+1 for that
<adelie42> Dr_willis: I got the icon too, but it would just be nice to have terminal control from the keyboard, aside from alt-tab to something already open, or Ctrl-Alt-F#
<edico> debian has an official forum?
<PriceChild> !hardy | tdoggette
<ubotu> tdoggette: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Flannel> WGGMk: No, there isnt.  I know usually theres something like 5% or so setup for filesystem record keeping and stuff.  That could be it.  But no, I don't see anything abnormal.  The LVM partition takes up the rest of the space.  Oh.  I suppose you might have free LVM space.  What does the second to the last line of sudo vgdisplay show?
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: so it could be that my stupid router is looking for my hostnames based on the dns it gets from my cable modem?
<danbhfive> adelie42: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shorcuts    you will find what you are looking for there
<Dr_willis> adelie42,  im faster at alt-tabing then reaching to hit f3, which may or may not be used in other apps..  :) so  good luck
<Gamer> Ikiona, may I PM you?
<tdoggette> Oh, wow, guys. I'm sorry.
 * tdoggette backs away slowly
<BronxAngel> ikonia: you are here?
<Gamer> I need one of the gurus
<xomp> Totem can't play .ogg files (or any file for that matter). Mplayer was installed and it too cannot play .ogg files (or any file for that matter). Can someone please help me? Please?
<Gamer> I have a serious problem
<Dr_willis> Gamer,  its best just to state the problem.
<WGGMk> Flannel: 0 / 0
<Gamer> could anyone help me with this damn hard problem?
<Flannel> tdoggette: Its no big deal.  People are overreacting.  Once youhave hardy, you have hardy.  The alpha number only matters for the ISOs themselves.  AFter that, you're riding on the repository
<Gamer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/11665
<Gamer> thats my problem
<adelie42> danbhfive: how do I create a new action?
<Dr_willis> Gamer,  perhaps summerize it a bit?
<Flannel> WGGMk: then yeah, you're full.  The 5GB is about 5%, so I imagine thats whats causing it
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: thats a good question, and you maybe have reached my limits.. are these newly installed machines? forgive me if you answered this already
<Gamer> 3c59x broken with acpi=on
<Gamer> 3c59x fails to connect to a router
<Gamer> under Ubuntu
<WGGMk> Flannel: i really appreciate your help and the time you took to help me
<DRebellion> bug 11665
<Gamer> ye
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: yes they are
<adelie42> danbhfive: ok, found it... but still, is there a way to add new commands?
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: less then 24 hours new?
<danbhfive> adelie42: I don't know
<Dr_willis> Gamer,  you have searched the bug reports/forums for others with similer issues?   The Kernel developers dont hangin here much from what ive seen.
<adelie42> danbhfive: there sure are a lot of options to not have the ability to add any...
<Gamer> I've searched a lot
<Owner> Hey, i have a wireless usb adapter and im on windows atm, but i cannot connect to my wireless or the internet for that matter. I cannot get on the inter net under 6.06
<Gamer> but maby not good enough?
<BronxAngel> yeah, my ubuntu server is
<ajhtiredwol1> WGGMk: For some reaons it crashed when i tried to pull up the partition editor
<Gamer> this bug is 3 years old
<BronxAngel> how is that relevent?
<Gamer> couldnt they fix it already
<DRebellion> damn, why doesn't ubotu print out a bug summary when i say bug 11665 in #ubuntu??
<Gamer> I have the newest version
<belorix> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> Dr_willis: there are some reports on this module (3c59x).. but they are supposed to be fixed
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: yeah, my ubuntu server ism how is that relevant?
<Slart> Dr_willis: I tried helping Gamer before.. didn't succeed
<Gamer> Slart, any help?
<wormintrude> !bug 11665
<PriceChild> bug 11665
<Gamer> oh ye
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: your ubuntu server?
<wormintrude> :P
<Gamer> it is you
<Gamer> hehe, sorry
<wormintrude> nope, not good
<PriceChild> DRebellion, its turned on per channel. not in here though
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: can you give me some more detail on your LAN setup
<DRebellion> belorix: 1) don't change your nick 2) wireless support is improving all the time so i _strongly_ recommend you upgrade to gutsy
<Slart> Gamer: =)
<DRebellion> PriceChild: thats just an annoying and pointless imho
<Gamer> pfffff, I am clueless
<belorix> i would but i cannot get onto teh internet to get updates
<Slart> Gamer: perhaps you should try the latest hardy...
<Gamer> hardy?
<PriceChild> Slart, please don't suggest that
<PriceChild> Gamer, please don't do that
<DRebellion> belorix: download the gutsy iso and do a clean install then
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwolf: Im not sure I can help you would if gparted is crashing.. you can  use fdisk which is command line driven but i would recommend you not use that unless you know what partitions are what..
<Gamer> what's it?
<danbhfive> adelie42: yeah, I know, it is silly
<PriceChild> !hardy | Gamer
<ubotu> Gamer: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<belorix> ok
<Gamer> well
<Gamer> that takes some time
<BronxAngel> i have a WRTP54G 3 pcs connected to it
<larson999> oh boy.  64bit was soooo bugy, i decided to upgrade gutsy to hardy :)
<larson999> i'm a moron!
<Slart> PriceChild: why not? if the hardy live cd works then we'll know it's something in the current ubuntu distro..
<adelie42> danbhfive: it also doesn't like me using F3, but whatever... compromized. thanks for the help
<xomp> Totem can't play .ogg files (or any file for that matter). Mplayer was installed and it too cannot play .ogg files (or any file for that matter). Can someone please help me? Please?
<ajhtiredwol1> WGGMk: Well as long as I know which partition that fedora is on then i should just be able to isntall on that one... the weird thing is though .. I see the NTFS file systems but i dont see the LVM systems when it brings up the partition menu
<Lokii-> Gamer anything worth doing is gonna take time :)
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: the WRTP54G is the router and i have 3 pcs connected to it. 2 of which have static ips..i just thought of something. bbr
<Gamer> yeah, I'll built a new network card in this pc
<Gamer> then
<larson999> i hit the thrift store lotto: a ebookman and internet radio all for $20
<Gamer> takes too much damn time
<Gamer> I have some more network cards here
<adelie42> danbhfive: it would be really nice to add keystrokes that would, oh, open a terminal and run ssh with a particular series of options and such... but...
<PriceChild> !worksforme | Slart
<ubotu> Slart: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<johnficca>  NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libflashplayer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<johnficca> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so
<johnficca> I keep getting that
<adelie42> danbhfive: I think it must be that those particular options are bound to the metacity / gnome library
<Dekkharyn> Hi guys, I've been looking around the support forum and wiki all day, I've been trying to find a bootable floppy that will then load ubuntu from usb, I've got Ubuntu installed to USB just as the support stuff says, but can't make the floppy - tried this, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Boot_Floppies - found via google, but fails when it boots
<danbhfive> adelie42: well, there is an option to open a terminal
<Dekkharyn> does anyone have a resource handy, like a ubuntu floppy usb-bootstrapper image?
<DRebellion> !grub | Dekkharyn
<ubotu> Dekkharyn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adelie42> danbhfive: yeah, I found it
<danbhfive> adelie42: maybe you can just write a bash script for the other things
<Dekkharyn> DRebellion: So if I make a GRUB floppy it'll let me boot off USB?
<adelie42> danbhfive: got that already ;)
<DRebellion> Dekkharyn: i think...
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: i need to restart my system, i shall return
<larson999> i hope this is better.  my wife is PO'd because i upgrade her machine from 32bit feisty to 64bit gutsy.  she was so happy with feisty compared to vista.  hope i don't make her go back :(
<Dekkharyn> DRebellion: BIOS doesn't support direct boot from usb, which is why I need something to do that, I'll check it out
<Slart> PriceChild: shesh.. did you even read what the problem was? current ubuntu doesn't work.. the 3c59x module has had bugs... might still be some left.. why not just boot a hardy live cd? what's so bad about it? it's not like the computer is usable as it is
<PriceChild> Slart, because hardy is not ready for end users.
<PriceChild> Slart, you will just cause more problems.
<Dekkharyn> thanks DRebellion
<adelie42> Dekkharyn: openbios supports it, if that is an option in this case. I know award / phoenix bios generally doesn't support it
<maybeway36> Maybe use feisty backprots then
<xomp> Totem can't play .ogg files (or any file for that matter). Mplayer was installed and it too cannot play .ogg files (or any file for that matter). Can someone please help me? Please?
<adelie42> xomp: do you have other media decoders installed... like gstreamer or the such?
<spoon> xomp: try vlc
<xomp> adelie42, not that I know of. This is stock Gutsy install with the exception that I downloaded Mplayer from Synaptic. I've not changed/added anything else.
<IndyGunFreak> rsom: why are you trying to format your IPOD?
<Slart> Gamer: well.. good luck getting that network card working.. I'm off to bed
<Gamer> thanks
<Gamer> good night
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, know anything about weird cups setup ?
<Gamer> I'll be off soon too
<Gamer> oh and
<Gamer> I'll replace it
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: not a thing, i don't own a printer...lol
<Gamer> I think
<rsom> So that it can be read on a ibook g4
<Gamer> this is no go
<b4l74z4r> what is the difference between gksu and gksudo?
 * Pelo crosses IndyGunFreak 's name off the 1337 list
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol.
<Pelo> b4l74z4r, same thing
<DRebellion> b4l74z4r: i think they are the same
<b4l74z4r> ok
<IndyGunFreak> rsom: oh ok.. id ont' know, iv'e got my IPods working between Linux and XP fine, but Linux aned Mac, i don't know.
<DRebellion> b4l74z4r: gksudo is a link to /usr/bin/gksu
<rsom> I just don't want to use wine for itunes. It never works and crashes.
<rsom> But I'll try it
<rsom> Thank you
<IndyGunFreak> rsom: so don't use wine..., use amarok, or gtkpod, or whatever
<b4l74z4r> could gksu be more reliable in some cases since it's not a link?
<rsom> I couldn't find a formatting option in amarok
<rsom> but I haven't tried gtkpod
<IndyGunFreak> rsom: oh ok.. maybe gtkpod?.. i don't know.
<rsom> ok I'll try that then
<rsom> thanks
<knopper67> b4l74z4r: it doesn't really make any difference
<b4l74z4r> ok
 * Pelo is gonna try to get help in #debian, hopefully he'll get out of there alive 
<b4l74z4r> what is the difference between running nautilus in gksudo mode as opposed to sudo mode?
<maybeway36> gksudo mode uses root's config files instead of breaking your own
<maybeway36> i had that expierence with kdesudo back when it was broken :(
<HipHopFan85> hey
<b4l74z4r> so gksudo should always be used for graphical purposes?
<IndyGunFreak> b4l74z4r: pretty much
<Taylor> erUSUL: Okay, that didn't work. I got: "xinit: Connection reset by peer (errno 104): unable to connect to X server" and "xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error"
<b4l74z4r> ok
<HipHopFan85> who can help me with this?:D
<Dekkharyn> DRebellion: Sorry dude, I'm looking at the ubuntu guide for grub, it doesn't say anything about usb? Maybe you just have to specify the right drive name or somethign?
<IndyGunFreak> HipHopFan85: what is *this*
<maybeway36> HipHopFan85: with what?
<HipHopFan85> kernel: losing some ticks chanking if CPU frequency changed
<HipHopFan85> then complete freeze of system
<quittt> hello
<ajhtiredwol1> WGGMk: Ok I got it to work this time and it looks like sdb7 is the current boot partition and the sedb8 is where the fedora install is
<HipHopFan85> i found that in my /var/log/messages
<Dekkharyn> DRebellion: that is to say there's nothing blatantly obvious going "this is how to make it boot from usb"
<quittt> which is the best eMule clone for Ubuntu:
<quittt> ?
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwol1: glad to hear everything is working for ya
<EsxPro> quittt, mldonkey.?
<BronxAngel> should my router be listed under resolve.conf?
<knopper67> quittt: try amule, it's in the repositories.
<ajhtiredwol1> WGGMk: so here is my quesiton then, how do I tell it to install the boot loader on sdb7 and overwrite the current grub boot loader and then tell it to install ubuntu on the sdb8?
<lordleemo> quitt try amule
<onexused> I'm trying to mount a share from a Windows 2003 machine.  When I do "sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/Data /mnt/smb -o credentials=/home/me/.smbpasswd,gid=users", I'm told "cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it. /n 12206: protocol negotiation filed /n SMB connection filed".  What do I need to do to mount the share?
<quittt> knopper67, I've tried it, but it don't connect to the most of servers
<quittt> doesn't*
<HipHopFan85> who can help me with Ubuntu problem??:D
<knopper67> quitt: ah, alright, what about frostwire?
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: should my router be listed under resolv.conf?
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwol1: i would imagine you need to setup a custom partition to do that, which really im not good at doing.. but you would use manual install
<onexused> HipHopFan85: Don't ask to ask, just ask is the general rule.
<HipHopFan85> BronxAngel only if its going to be your DNS server
<HipHopFan85> :D
<ajhtiredwol1> WGGMk: do you know of someone in here who is good at taht?
<EsxPro> Taylor, you goyt any error message after a stratx?
<DRebellion> Dekkharyn: maybe you can do something from the "grub prompt"
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: i would think not. its not serving DNS is it?
<EsxPro> startx*
<BagelMaster> Does anyone have any experience with MADWIFI?
<WGGMk> ajhtiredwol1: best to just ask in chat mate
<DRebellion> !anyone | BagelMaster
<ubotu> BagelMaster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ajhtiredwol1> WGGMk: thanks anyway
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: you still here ay?
<Taylor> EsxPro: Yeah, I think it was those ones above. ...or it was the "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<BagelMaster> DRebellion, yup
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: heh
<BagelMaster> Madwifi looks like the best option
<HipHopFan85> anyone ever had this problem? Kernel: Losing some ticks checking to see if CPU frequency changed
<BronxAngel> my desktop has the router in the resolv.conf but my ubuntu server has the cablemodem dns servers there
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451
<b4l74z4r> i understand that alt + f2 is a keyboard shortcut to invoke the run command, but where in the menu is that actual command?
<ajhtiredwol1>  Is anyone in here good at doing a custom install with ubuntu? I need to specify ubuntu to over write a fedora installation and install the boot loader in a different spot
<BronxAngel> HipHopFan85: WGGMkmy desktop has the router in the resolv.conf but my ubuntu server has the cablemodem dns servers there
<BagelMaster> He refers to my exact wireless card
<HipHopFan85> point it to ubuntu server?
<BagelMaster> DWL-G650
<jrib> b4l74z4r: it does not exist
<onexused> (What's the syntax for ubotu?)
<Dekkharyn> DRebellion: seems a bit too in depth for me mate. I'll give it a shot though, it's to fix a very very old laptop up with some ubuntu
<HipHopFan85> BronxAngel: What is it that you have problems with?
<jrib> !ubotu > onexused (read the private message from ubotu)
<Dekkharyn> still, I think I'll try it again
<Dekkharyn> thanks!
<b4l74z4r> jrib: is it a secret feature, cause i discovered it by chance
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: how is your LAN setup.. is it Modem >> Server >> Router >> PC's?
<onexused> jrib: thanks
<bluefoxx> ok, so my wifi card works fine in linux automatically but theres a lack of tools for detecting wireless networks in range of it to connect to, as far as i can tell
<DRebellion> Dekkharyn: dive in!
<BronxAngel> HipHopFan85: pcs behind same router can only ping by ip. not host name
<lordleemo> bluefox try wicd
<EsxPro> Taylor, for me it come from xorg.conf
<xomp> wow, guess what? VLC can't play an .ogg file either... I've installed player after player here and none of them seem to be capable of playing a simple .ogg file. If this is to be expected from a base install of Gutsy then I feel badly for the linux community and it's ability to retain new users.....
<jrib> b4l74z4r: not really a secret feature, no.  You can configure the keyboard shortcut in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<b4l74z4r> ok
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: cable modem --> router --> 2 pcs
<Taylor> EsxPro: What comes from xorg.conf?
<nemilar> xomp: did you install the ogg codecs? ;)
<bluefoxx> also, it seems that if i mess around with network configurations it crashes and refuses to connect unless i reboot[im on my shoddy wired connection right now]
<jrib> xomp: gutsy can play .ogg ootb.  Try /etc/skel/Examples/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<HipHopFan85> do you maybe need to set your router as default gataway?
<bluefoxx> anyone have any thoughts
<bluefoxx> ?
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: then your server's resolv.conf does not need to be changed, nor does your PC's resolv.conf because everything is going to be using your ISP's DNS to resolve externally
<EsxPro> Taylor, try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<xomp> jrib, nemilar I get a green screen with Totem, Blue screen with VLC, and an error message with Mplayer.
<|DuReX|> is there a website where i can see supported Tapestreamers & SCSI Controllers ?
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: BronxAngel: his router should pass this info to the PC's if its serving DHCP
<xomp> nemilar, where would these codecs be?
<nemilar> xomp: What's the error message?  And, did you install the codecs?
<danbhfive> bluefoxx: ive had the same problem.  Getting a good signal was the fix for me
<knopper67> xorp: what is the error mplayer gives you?
<jrib> xomp: ogg is a container format, so you are probably missing the codec it uses.  In any case, try the file I suggested to see if that works first
<Kevin`> |DuReX| most manufacturers will specifically say it's supported, as it's a server component
<xomp> nemilar, could not open codec in Mplayer
<Taylor> EsxPro: Tried that, actually, to no avail. It couldn't find it, or something along those lines.
<Kevin`> (also, most are supported)
<BagelMaster> Where can I find bin86 in order to setup madwifi?
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: I agree but how is his server set up..thats what confuses me
<HipHopFan85> :D
<mikebot> Is there a way to add a folder to my main menu so that I can browse through the subfolders and so on?
<BronxAngel> HipHopFan85: WGGMk: the router serves .100 - .149 for dhcp but all my pcs are .10 - .99. could this be the issue?
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: well it refuses to connect period, even though my main connection is a wired ethernet one
<DRebellion> xomp: hrm that file works ootb for me with only mplayer installed :/
<EsxPro> Taylor, ati gc?
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: sudo apt-get install bin86
<knopper67> xomp: did you install any additional codecs after you installed gutsy?
<Taylor> EsxPro: I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start", too, and it just gave: [ OK ]
<jrib> mikebot: you can edit the menu, just right click on the ubuntu icon and "edit menu".  You can't really do what you asked though afaik
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: I get
<Taylor> EsxPro: Integrated video card; 945GM Family, Intel
<danbhfive> bluefoxx: even the wired doesnt work?
<xomp> knopper67, I've installed 0 codecs. I've simply grabbed Mplayer & VLC from Synaptic today as suggested.
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: HipHopFan85: if your router is serving DHCP to the PC's and the Server, then it is not a LAN issue.. if your router is just an ACCESS POINT for the PC's to get to the server which is serving DHCP then the problem lye's on your server's DNS records
<HipHopFan85> BronxAngel: It means your PC's are not being given by DHCP server.Are you sure they are not set to static?
<bluefoxx> lordleemo: wicd: package does not ecist
<mikebot> jrib: When I did that I couldn't figure out how to add a folder
<BagelMaster> DRebellion: I get "Reading package lists... DONE"  "Reading state information... DONE" and "E: Couldn't find package bin86"
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: nope, if i reconfigure it at all it drops the connection alltogether
<xomp> knopper67, I've been told continually that .ogg is a natively supported container ootb, but I'm experiencing different :/
<jrib> mikebot: "new menu"
<toresn> how do i make xlsfonts recognize the fonts i've installed... i've downloaded a font and put it in my ~/.fonts ... it's recognised by i.e. openoffice
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: i have bin86 in my repos
<najzlijiji> where can i find boot log?
<HipHopFan85> WGGmk: Set them static and they wont be in DHCP range.Is your internet working on those machine?
<ConstyXIV> can you have ubuntu cleanly unmount your removable drives on standby?
<toresn> *recognized
<mikebot> jrib: RIght, but like, I want to be able to add a folder that has a bunch of stuff, and then browse through that stuff from the main menu.
<BagelMaster> DRebellion:  So were could I get it?
<awmcclain> Hey all... can I use apt instead of dpkg to install a debian package I built myself?
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85 wrong person
<xomp> jrib, when trying to open that file in VLC I get: Unable to open '/etc/skel/Examples/Experience'
<xomp> Unable to open 'ubuntu.ogg'
<lordleemo> bluefox get it from sourceforge google wicd
<jrib> mikebot: yes, I don't think you can do that.  You can just add stuff one by one
<jrib> xomp: you need to escape the space
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: check, system -> administration -> software sources
<bluefoxx> lordleemo: ok, will try that, ty
<knopper67> xomp: it's in /usr/share/example-content/
<mikebot> jrib: And you can't add subfolders and stuff either.
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: does your server have 2 ethernet adapters? 1 coming in from modem and 1 going out to router? or do you just have the server attached to the router?
<DRebellion> BagelMaster: its in the main repository
<danbhfive> bluefoxx: i dunno then, id suggest to at least make sure you are updated
<mikebot> jrib: Basically I want it like in Windows start menu when you add a folder you can expand the sub-folders and so on.
<ajhtiredwol1> Is the root file the boot partition?
<danand_> awmcclain - think you can do - but you have to create a local repository - why not just use dpkg??
<BagelMaster> Drebellion: I am not connected to the internet on that computer... I am talking to you from a Mac
<xomp> knopper67, that file also plays but nothing but a blue screen in the player. The progress bar goes along merrily.
<DRebellion> !offline | BagelMaster
<ubotu> BagelMaster: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<b4l74z4r> i tried to create a launcher for the filebrowser by putting gksudo in front of natilus in the command line but nothing happens when i click this launcher
<jrib> mikebot: yes, I don't think you can do that
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: HipHopFan85: i have forced both computers to use a static ip outside of the router's dhcp range. the router has it's own lan ip 19.168.15.1 but the cable modem connected to the router has an ip of 64.4.xx.xxi call the ubuntu server a server but it is not serving anything now. i want to turn it into a file server
<mohbana> is there a good audio player with a big seek bar beside rhythmbox
<EsxPro> try this Taylor sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mikebot> jrib: Dang, OK, thanks.
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: its an brandnew installation i just did today, everyuthing is updated, but i want to get the wifi working for a faster connection before i update
<knopper67> xorp: if it's a blue sceen, then it's probably a video driver issue or something.
<xomp> knopper67, xorp? hehe
<Taylor> Alright, thanks EsxPro. I'll be back. >.<
<knopper67> oh sorry...lol
<mohbana> alot of people having issues with nvidia cards, this quiet a big issue
<jrib> b4l74z4r: you really shouldn't need such a thing, but pastebin what you did
<xomp> knopper67, lol np ;) I actually got a chuckle out of that.
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: i only get 30kb/s on my "broadband" connection
<DRebellion> mohbana: complain and they might go open source
<knopper67> xomp: what video card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> EsxPro: What card did he have in that?
<mohbana> DRebellion, you think so?
<danbhfive> bluefoxx: yeah, but what if an update fixes the problem?
<xomp> knopper67, xomp@xomp-laptop:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<xomp> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] [1002:4c57]
<jrib> ajhtiredwol1: "root file"?  What is the context where you read this term?
<atcla> how to use console on ubundu ?
<WGGMk> BronxAngel: power cycle everything in this order.. SHUT DOWN ALL MACHINES..... unplug router.. unplug modem.. count to 45.. power on Modem.. wait for all lights usually ends at "Online" power on router... wait for all lights.. then power up each machine
<DRebellion> mohbana: we are the people, we have the power
<jrib> !terminal | atcla
<ubotu> atcla: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mohbana> if there is some sort of pertion i would sign it
<EsxPro> Jack_Sparrow, intel
<atcla> jrib: thanx
<knopper67> xomp: are the drivers for the card installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> EsxPro: Thanks...
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: 250 mb of updates on my net takes me about 4 hours -.-
<BronxAngel> WGGMk: HipHopFan85: brb
<xomp> knopper67, I'm assuming so, I'm capable of running compiz fusion with full effects
<kenan> Can someone please send me the link where I can download the deb version of OO?
<nemilar> kenan: OO.o is in repos
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: sorry forgot to copy your name in there.. i told him to power cycle everything
<kenan> nemilar: i want to download from the website
<knopper67> xomp: try disabling compiz fusion and play the ogg file again, see how that works
<EsxPro> Jack_Sparrow, intel 945m exactely
<bluefoxx> lordleemo: ok, i found the wicd thing, but why isnt it in the repos?
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: i think /etc/rc.d/named restart
<devils-haven> Can any one help me setup my resolution to 1360x768?
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: would be better..
<HipHopFan85> :D
<danbhfive> bluefoxx: I forget, have you tried iwconfig?
<xomp> knopper67, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> EsxPro: I didnt think the fglrx would work on intel.. thought it was ati only
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: I still dont understand what he is trying to do :]
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: i would agree if it was only 1 system, but he said he's having problems on all systems
<lordleemo> bluefox  deb http://apt.wicd.net feisty extras  it uses its own repo add that
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > devils-haven
<devils-haven> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: im not sure either.. if he can ping with ip and not hostname, 9 times out of 10 its DNS
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Works of all systems :D ipconfig /flushdns on other machine
<HipHopFan85> WGGmk: Does the server even have a name?:D
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: but still he router would pass all DHCP info to the server
<knopper67> xomp: any luck yet?
<WGGMk> hiphopfan85: it should lol
<mkquist> hey all, anyone any thoughts, install ubuntu alternate, comp powers down fine, use xubuntu install cd and wont power all the way down, like actually turn off...
<lordleemo> bluefox on the  sourceforge website it shows how to install in ubuntu
<xomp> knopper67, nope, same thing after disabling compiz
<bluefoxx> danbhfive: not yet, im still farely new to netowrking period, only time i used wifi b4 was on my laptop[s]and those ran windows[urrg, thats what destroyed my system today]
<AngryElf> is a SQUASHFS error while trying to boot the live CD basically a screwed up liveCD?
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Helpdesk support learns you a thing or two.. dont trust people :D
<najzlijiji> can somebody help me
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Can you help me with something?
<najzlijiji> i need to enable 5 in 1 card reader
<mkquist> najzlijiji: as your question
<mkquist> najzlijiji: ask*
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: I can try, shoot
<bluefoxx> lordleemo: yea, i see that now, thanks =3
<HipHopFan85> najzliliji: Sta treba?:D
<root_> Hey all, how do I stop my console from blanking
<root_> its like xset or somehting
<Jack_Sparrow> najzlijiji: If it is one of the built in card readers (especially laptop) not many drivers are available
<Davey24> hi, does anyone know what the differences are between the dell version of 7.10 shipping on the m1330 is and the version you download from the ubuntu website?
<mkquist> najzlijiji: mine just works, what are u using? gutsy?
<jrib> root_: are you root right now?
<najzlijiji> but on the boot time it says cannot enable port 8  maybe the USB cable is bad?
<satoris> I've an issue in compiz ... it's the mouse
<knopper67> xomp: weird... as for the codec issue ogg is the container format for the actual encoded video. the file you were trying to play before was probably encoded in mpeg but inside and ogg file
<satoris> sometime it got just crazy
<root_> jrib:  no, this is a joke to get people to tell me DONT IRC AS ROOT
<wolfman2323> hi.. i was trying to run this cmd in the shell " sudo synce-serial-start" but it wont start..
<WGGMk> Davey24: I would guess its customized to your hardware
<knopper67> an*
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: I put the new Ubuntu cd and it runs fine for few minutes then it freezes.Like totally freez I have to restart it
<mo0n_sniper> :))
<mo0n_sniper> @root_
<xomp> knopper67, funny thing is, I'm not sure if you're familiar with Istanbul, but when you're finished recording a desktop session you are prompted to save the file, in that box you are able to "preview" the screen recording and the video plays a treat in that but not in a standalone player like Mplayer or VLC lol
<jrib> root_: hilarious... anyway, what do you mean by "blanking"?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: I got a great alsa script from crimsun ,, have ost of it converted to a module already
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: define new? Hardy? or Gutsy?
<root_> jrib:  the screen "blanks" like a screensaver
<satoris> can someone help me out? this is unespected... mostly when I play FPS games LoL
<root_> I used to know the command to stop it
<root_> butr i have forogtten
<Davey24> Does anyone know where do download the Dell version then?
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Ubuntu 7.10
<jrib> root_: well 'man xset' has "noblank" at the top, but I have no idea if that does what you want
<mo0n_sniper> root_ anyway why running irc as root is stupid?
<bod_> and pointless
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: so it only freeze's during the LiveCD? you running a laptop or old hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> satoris: Ask in #Compiz... they can help tweak things.. but best to turn compiz off for best performance
<knopper67> xomp, do you have any  issues with music files as well?
<mkquist> najzlijiji: sry cant respond in there apparently right now, but i have a card reading installed and ubuntu just sees it
<wolfman2323> is it possible to sync imate to ubuntu
<satoris> I know
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: I have the same problem with OpenSUSE it runs fine for few minutes then it freezes
<knopper67> xomp: *ogg files*
<xomp> knopper67, I've not tried any audio files, but system sounds play fine.
<satoris> but it's not about compiz ...
<satoris> something is wrong qith the mouse
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Desktop AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 2.0 Ghz
<satoris> it moves alone sometimes
<bod_> satoris, what is your problem?
<mo0n_sniper> it's possesed
<najzlijiji> ok and front side USB reader (hub) is not working also
<Jack_Sparrow> satoris: Does it happen with compiz off
<knopper67> xomp, so, i'm guessing its a video driver issue, but thats only have the story
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: you running x86 build or amd64?
<najzlijiji> i think it hase something to do with hardver seting for those pins on motherboard
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: onboard graphics card, 512 RAM
<knopper67> half*
<satoris> well, I start compiz session by default
<najzlijiji> or something
<xomp> knopper67, yeah, I wouldn't be surprised.
<satoris> so it's with compiz
<satoris> so
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<gmcastil> what's the standard locale for US users? ISO-8859-1?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, compiz dioesnt controll the mouse, but i suppose i might be the problem
<satoris> sometimes it moves alone
<satoris> the mouse
<knopper67> xomp: you can keep asking anyone else here, i'll be back in 15 - 20 mins. good luck
<bod_> satoris, how many mous's have ou got connected to your machine?
<satoris> just one
<xomp> thanks for the help knopper67 :)
<chero> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<bod_> satoris, is it infared or rollerball
<satoris> and it's a Desktop machine
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I had some odd issues with compiz and fps games and my mouse..
<satoris> rollerball, PS/2
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: i think it might be a hardware issue, if its happening on different builds and different distro's.. did you try searching online for similar problems with similar hardware? i really wouldnt no where to start troubleshooting it
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: When I did memory test I got three entries in red
<Kama> grrrr!
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, really? cool, like what?
<satoris> I've just look into the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> satoris: logitec trackball here as well...
<satoris> and there are no replies xD
<chero> tengo un problema con mi impresoara
<Kama> ok, I just canned my 64bit installation and went to a 32 bit ubuntu
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Yes I did.. :(
<satoris> no... this is a generic.. Genius
<HipHopFan85> Kama why?
<Kama> how can I get flash to work?
<HipHopFan85> on which processor?:D
<Jack_Sparrow> satoris: Please be patient here and in COmpiz
<jim-^> flashplugin-nonfree
<bod_> satoris, ok, its not a prb with the mouse i dont think, but try cleaning the roller  bars inside the mouse
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: possibly corrupt memory sticks... you could try pulling all your RAM out and booting to the LiveCD with 1 Stick at a time in.. to test your RAM
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<satoris> what do you meen?
<satoris> mean*
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Works ok on XP am using same computer now
<satoris> sorry I suck at english
<Kama> craptastic
<Jack_Sparrow> satoris: Start by not using enter so often and be patient
<bod_> satoris, your maouse has a ball inside it yes?
<chero> le puse el cartucho nuevo es una hp deskjet 656 c pero no imprime que puedo hacer
<WGGMk> !enter | satoris
<ubotu> satoris: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jim-^> its as easy as grabbing the tarball from macromedia's website and copying the libflash.so to the firefox/plugins dir
<xomp> !br | chero
<ubotu> chero: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<satoris> that's rollerball, right?
<bod_> does anyone no what language chero speaks?
<IndyGunFreak> bod_: lol, wht if he has an optical?..lol
<bluefoxx> ok, why is it that even though amsn is running the latest version it tells me that its nol longer supported?
<Kama> what is gnash?  and does it, or will it owrk?
<Jack_Sparrow> jim-^: remember to add ... they may need to create a plugins folder
<bod_> IndyGunFreak, then his answer would be reflective mousemat
<satoris> chero, tienes que instalar la nueva version de foo2jzs
<IndyGunFreak> bod_: i just thought that was funny.. thats all..lol
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: More help please?
<bod_> satoris, does your mouse have a ball inside it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<satoris> yes
<jim-^> i think its in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<bod_> IndyGunFreak, lol,.,.good old days
<chero> pero como lo hago
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: best I can tell ya to do is try each stick of RAM individually.. other then that im stumped.. ask around in chat see if anyone else is the wiser
<IndyGunFreak> bod_: indeed
<xen_> Hey there i cant seem to browse the net with konquerer, but i can with firefox, is there some setting i should be enabling to browse the www with konqurer?
<satoris> chero, anda a #ubuntu-es
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Thanks dude.
<bod_> satoris, you can open up your mouse by looking at the bottom of it, then twist a piece of plastic, then clean the inside
<Kama> how do i can the messages about people entering and leaviong?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: so did they flame you in #debian
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: sorry i couldnt give you more info
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, worse they ignored me
<satoris> no, it's not that, I just cleaned it up
<chero> porque imprimio una sola vez y si imprimio bien pero ya no quizo volver a imprimir
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lmao
<Kama> soneone send satoris to a website describing mouses
<HipHopFan85> WGGmk: I realise its a memory problem, but why is XP running fine :(
<Pelo> !es | chero
<ubotu> chero: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<elninja> Anyone know how to change the connection order for wireless networks with gnome's Network Manager?
<Kama> it is near impossible to explain, but easy to see
<satoris> It's a issue with compiz... as I've googled
<Zikiti> hello all, I tried to install the microsoft fonts and never completed the installation because of internet restrictions where I am. Nonetheless I tried to uninstall it and can't because it fails on the post install script. Is there a way to force the uninstallation by bypassing that script?
<bod_> satoris, ok,. now check your connection at the back of the computer
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: One of the problems I had, was the cursor would just suddenly slide to the bottom of the screen
<satoris> ok, what do I have to look specifically?
<WGGMk> HipHopFan85: *shrug* may not be utilizing the memory blocks like Ubuntu or maybe too stupid to realize there is a problem
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, ive had that, usually because of shiny mousemats, but i use infared ones,.,. cause im posh!!!   lol
<bod_> satoris, just unplug the mouse then plug it back in
<Aloha__> how do i get tubetube to work?
<satoris> Oh, I've tried that one too...
<Aloha__> youtube
<Kama> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Pelo> how hard can it be to "Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600." ?
<bod_> !flashissuess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashissuess - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<Pelo> bod_, the installer is broken, go to the adobe website and get the tar.gz file
<chero> ok gracias
<satoris> it happens just like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495022
<bod_> satoris, errmm,. well ,. only thing i can think off is compiz
<satoris> yes... but that's not quite the best thing I can do... don't you think?
<Kama> what version of ubuntu is gutsy gbbon?
<bod_> Pelo, that was  directed to someone else,. sorry,. and the best place is this link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<Pelo> Kama, 7.10
<jim-^> \pluss i highly recommend removeing totem and its mozilla plugin :P i hate totem
<Jack_Sparrow> satoris: IF you would at least try the suggestion, it would anser the question
<HipHopFan85> WGGMk: Hurts me that I cant get it to work fine and stupid Windows work
<Kama> 7.04 is called fawn?
<onats> is there a way to login remotely to an ubuntu server and still get a gUI/Desktop from that machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kama: or Feisty
<jim-^> feisty fawn
<Pelo> Kama,  we like to call it feisty
<Aloha__> Kama: feisty fawn
<satoris> hmmm, you're right Jack
<Kama> ok, confused here then.  IF G is the 7th letter, why arent all editions with a 7 gutsy?
<Kama> or should I just not think about it
<bod_> satoris, no one is replying because your not giving them an explanation,. there probably all thinkin,.,. get a better mouse
<satoris> I'll try right now...
 * Pelo will have to realy work at it not to call 8.04  horny hardon 
<satoris> well, that's not my thread... thehe
 * bod_ thinks Pelo has come up with a better name then Hardy Heron
<Kama> hehe, he said horney
<Pelo> Kama,   7.10 translates as  october 2007 the date or release
<Dr_willis> Kama,  thers no scheming to the cutsy-codenames  that ive seen.. :)
<Aloha__> so flash doesn't work with the livecd?
<Dr_willis> like Pelo  said. the version # are just the release dates
<Kama> 7.10 october.  D'OH!
<satoris> ok, I'm at metacity... I just have to wait
<xen_> Hey there i cant seem to browse the net with konquerer, but i can with firefox, is there some setting i should be enabling to browse the www with konqurer?
<Kama> I was just looking ro some sorty of rhyme or rythem
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, why is he going to matacity?
<wolfman2323> HELP... how can i synchronize my imate to evolution
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: No idea
<bod_> lol
<Gidean> whats the comand to configure xorg?
<Pelo> Kama,  do you mean ryhm or reason ?
<root> anyone using mysql 5.0.3 on 7.0.4
<bod_> satoris, why are you doing anything with metacity?
<BagelMaster> Can I have someone help me compile madwifi, the language is confusing for me -  I am a first time user
<onats> gidean, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gidean> thanks!
<satoris> I... don't know what to reply
<satoris> :|
<najzlijiji> does somebody knows why i get this message right after system recognizes USB hub
<najzlijiji> hub 4-0:1.0: over-current change on port 5
<bod_> guys, how do you disable compiz?
<satoris> metacity --replace?
<Pelo> satoris, lets try it this way what are you tryi8ng to acheive ?
<bod_> no
<najzlijiji> and then it changes ports  from 5 throug 8
<edju> trying to set up some drivers for my printer - third party stuff.  it craps out saying i need gtk and gdk - i run kde.  i checked the repos, but i don't know exactly what to dwnload.  i have to print tonight.  anybody save me a trip to kinko's?
<PriceChild> bod_, system > preferences > appearance > effects
<bod_> Pelo, disable his compiz plz
<bod_> PriceChild, oh yer,.,. duh,.,. cheers
<root> ./.
<Pelo> edju, libgtk and the related -dev package
<bod_> satoris,  system > preferences > appearance > effects   then pick the lowest option
<satoris> I'm at 7.04
<bod_> as in most basic
<jeso> Anyone have any problems adjusting input volume on Audacity in Gutsy?
<Pelo> satoris, rigth click the desktop,  change wallpaper,  last tab  desktop effects, select none or whateverit is
<satoris> ok ok
<bod_> now!!!
<bod_> lol
<Aloha__> is there a list of things you can and can't do with the live dc?
<edju> Pelo, "unable to locate package libgtk".
<Aloha__> cd
 * Pelo thinks bod_  needs a little break
<jeso> Anyone?  I can't make Audacity's input volume go past 0.4
<satoris> there's no such thing like "last tab desktop effects"
<Pelo> edju, hold on
 * bod_ thinks disablig compiz shouldnt be so damn complicated,.,.lol,.,. im just muckin about Pelo
<najzlijiji> is there anybody here who can help me with enabling front USB ports?
<toresn> how do i make xlsfonts recognize the fonts i've installed... i've downloaded a font and put it in my ~/.fonts ... it's recognized by i.e. openoffice
<kubitz> jeso it goes right up to 1.0 here
<Dr_willis> The last tab on the 'change desktop wallpaper' has settings for disabling compiz here.
<Pelo> edju, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev should install all the needed dependencies as well
<jeso> Any ideas how to fix my problem?
<toresn> where does xlsfonts get its listing from?
<Joshuaxiong1> (04:55:46:pm) -NickServ-            Nickname: Joshuaxiong1
<Joshuaxiong1> -
<Joshuaxiong1> (04:55:46:pm) -NickServ-          Registered: 13 weeks 4 days (18h 5m 4s) ago
<Joshuaxiong1> -
<Joshuaxiong1> (04:55:46:pm) -NickServ-           Last Seen: 13 weeks 4 days (17h 56m 59s) ago
<Joshuaxiong1> -
<FloodBot1> Joshuaxiong1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<satoris> here at feisty not
<bluefoxx> najzlijiji: are the cords for them pluged in on the inside of the computer?
<bod_> !pastebin | Joshuaxiong1
<ubotu> Joshuaxiong1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> bod_, you know what I say,  candy rots your teeth, eye candy rots your brain
<edju> Pelo, Thanks.  gdk as well?
<PriceChild> bod_, the floodbot did that
<Joshuaxiong1> Last Seen: 13 weeks 4 days (17h 56m 59s) ago
<mkquist> oops sry wrong channel
<Joshuaxiong1> woot
<Joshuaxiong1> Last Seen Quit Msg: Excess Flood
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  Ocular Cavaties
<Joshuaxiong1> Spamming
<Pelo> edju, try it lilke that first
<kubitz> jeso sorry it just worked straight out of the box here so I have no idea what your issue is
<bod_> Joshuaxiong1, keep it on 1 line
<Pelo> Dr_willis, nice one
<Joshuaxiong1> hi
<bod_> PriceChild, god bless that little floodbot
 * bluefoxx specializes in computer hardware and repairs
<bod_> Pelo, well i think ur right, but brain rot should be celebrated!!
<bluefoxx> najzlijiji: are the cords for them pluged in on the inside of the computer?
<Pelo> edju, sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf-dev
<Taylor> erUSUL: You still here?
<gmcastil> what locale does ubuntu recommend for US users? UTF-8 or ISO-8859-1?
<satoris> hmm
<satoris> nothing happens people, even if I'm at metacity
<bod_> satoris, what are you doing with matacity???????
<Pelo> satoris, what do you think metacity is ?
<satoris> I mean, this issue no longer happens when I supposedly turn of compiz
<bod_> yes
<Pelo> satoris, what ever your original issue with compiz was,  the ppl in #compiz can probably help you to fix it better then the ppl here
<satoris> well, I discovered that right now
<satoris> :D
<kubitz> gmcastil I don't know about Ubuntu but I think UTF-8 is more widely supported generally - a lot more supported
<satoris> but thanks for your help
<bod_> np
<Zikiti> is there a way to bypass the msttcorefonts porst install script... because i cannot remove that package
<Zikiti> ?
<satoris> It's always good to receive orientation :). Bye ppl!
<satoris> thanks bod and pelo!
<goodhabit> Hello. I am looking for gui dvd ripping software with viewable quality. Advice me please.
 * Pelo wonders if PriceChild knows how to Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600.
<bod_> PriceChild, ace!
<edju> Pelo, That did it!  Setup started like a charm.  Thanks again.
<Kama> how can I get this program to stop telling me when people enter or leave the room?_
<bod_> satoris, did you disable compiz?
<Pelo> edju, you are welcome
<najzlijiji> is there anyone here who can help me with enabling front USB ports?
<fleishman> Greetings, I am having trouble finding the package "compizconfig-settings-manager" in Synaptic.  It lists several compiz packages, all of which i have installed, but the settings manager is not listed as an option to install.  i have an Nvidia 8600GTS which i have the drives installed for.  how do i get compizconfig-settings-manager so that i can utilize the 3d effects?
<satoris> yes, that problem is no longer
<bod_> yay
<bod_> cool
<PriceChild> Pelo, I don't even know what I'll be having for breakfast tomorrow.
<Pelo> goodhabit,  check what is available in add-remove
<bod_> PriceChild, Kellogs Crunchy Nut KornFlakes?
<satoris> so it's a compiz one. I'll check it out there. Thank you.... Bye!
<bod_> bye
<bluefoxx> najzlijiji: you there? you wanted to enable front USB ports on your computer correct? well in my expirence as long as the cable is pluged into the motherboard inside and the extra USB is enabled in the BIOS [eg option: enable legacy USB] then ubuntu should utilize them
<gmcastil> kubitz: ok, thats what it looked like, but for some reason i thought that utf had some problems
<borncrazy> hi
<kubitz> goodhabit I'm just going to check but i would say DVD Shrink will probably work on Wine
<Pelo> satoris, if this was about the title bars disapearing when you turn on the effects you just need to enable metacity or emerald to work with compiz
<borncrazy> how, do i "install" this iptable script? http://www.hermann-uwe.de/files/fw_laptop
<najzlijiji> i know that but it works like charm in W$ and in 7.10 it's just dead
<bod_> Pelo,  no it was a screwy mouse he had trouble with
<kubitz> gmcastil I think it has atheoretical issue inasmuch as it's not a proper standard
<kubitz> Ot something like that
<devils-haven> can any one help me again? file permission options are grayed out, how can i change file permission then?
<gmcastil> kubitz: yeah...i knw that there can be problems with man pages regarding that
<fleishman> anyone?  is there someplace i can get the "compizconfig-settings-manager" package that is not listed in Synaptic?  I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<lordleemo> zikiti try  sudo apt-get --purge remove msttcorefonts
<am3itch> mysql on feisty, anyone help with post-install issue?
<bod_> devils-haven, sudo chmod *** /path/to/file/
<Zikiti> ok
<orbisvicis> anyone have any clue about mounting ftp -> folder -> nfs   ?
<cosmodad> borncrazy: you need to run it after the boot process has nearly finished, e.g., by adding a call into /etc/rc.local. However, if you don't know what this is about, better use something like firestarter.
<devils-haven>  missing operand after
<Kama> ok, total noob here.  What shold I do to watch youtube videos?  install wine?  play with flash?
<bluefoxx> najzlijiji: try lsusb , i think that should list them, as far as i know all my devices have been plug nd play in linux so far except for a joystick and MS serial mouse
<Dr_willis> orbisvicis,  theres those fuse-ftp filesystem tools. for mounting a ftp server as a local dir.  But i dont knowhow well it plays with nfs
<bod_> fleishman, you need the correct repo's go into /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the lines beginning with deb
<Pelo> Kama,  install flash but the installer is curretnly broken, just go to the adobe website and get the tar.gz file
<BagelMaster> Is anyone familiar with madwifi, enough so that you could aid me in installing it?  I'm new to linux, and the language on the madwifi site is confusing for me :|
<fleishman> bod_-thanks, i'll give it a try
<Kama> pelo
<borncrazy> cosmodad, i want to make it autostart
<najzlijiji> fleishman, have u tried to enable sources in 'System>administration > software sources'
<borncrazy> but how do i install it??
<cosmodad> borncrazy: and if this is a single user system only, I doubt you find it much more useful than firestarter.
<am3itch> how recompile mysql with --old-passwords
<devils-haven> bob i get  missing operand after
<Kama> what do i do wwith the file once i get it?  I have no idea what a tar is
<bod_> fleishman, no probs,. then ccsm should be in synaptic
<mynyml> is there a way to downgrade a package? skype from medibuntu in this case
<borncrazy> no i want this script
<najzlijiji> lsusb lists 4 busses
<cosmodad> !startup | borncrazy
<ubotu> borncrazy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bod_> devils-haven, post your exact command
<Pelo> Kama, a tar is an archive,   extract it to your desktop , there shold be a read me or install file in it , read that
<danand> kama tar.gz is a compressed archive - bit like a zip file in windows
<devils-haven> sudo chmod '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<borncrazy> im using kubuntu
<devils-haven> tried witohught the caps, and withought the file name
<najzlijiji> but neither of them doesnt have ID (all 0000:0000)
<kubitz> goodhabit I usually refer to http://www.doom9.net/ for DVD help most of those things seem to work with wine nowadays
<bod_> sudo chmod 775 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cosmodad> borncrazy: again, be aware you are starting something you don't have a clue about how it works.
<Pelo> devils-haven, why are you tring to change the permissions to your xorg.conf file ?
<borncrazy> cosmodad, thats my problem, not yours. right?
<am3itch> how recompile mysql with --old-passwords (without breaking the apt-get inst version)
<devils-haven> need to add 1360x768
<bod_> devils-haven, sudo chmod 775 /etc/X11/xorg.conf     /// or 755 or 777
<fleishman> bod_:  i looked in that directory in File Browser and it is empty
<cosmodad> borncrazy: absolutely. And it'll likely not be your last.
<Pelo> devils-haven,  just open the file with gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bod_> fleishman, if that file is empty then you should have 0 packages in Synaptic
<Pelo> devils-haven, that means edit it as root,  never ever ever change the permissions of files in your comfig
<orbisvicis> i succesfully mount the ftp, but the nfs complains that the ftp dir doesnt exist .... which it really kind of doesnt b/c the dir is controlled by the mount process
<orbisvicis> any way to get around that
<devils-haven> how do i do that?
<devils-haven> i am nob
<devils-haven> noob
<Pelo> devils-haven,  just open the file with gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<borncrazy> so how do i make it work?
<bod_> devils-haven, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> devils-haven, from the terminaql
<devils-haven> where is gksu gedit?
<bod_> devils-haven, just run the exact command i typed
<bod_> devils-haven, copy and paste this command into a terminal       gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atcla> guys little help. i installed this http://www.ehow.com/how_2003950_install-counter-strike-server-on-linux.html | now do i run the server ?
<Pelo> devils-haven,  open a terminal window type  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf where gksu tell the comp you will run the comand as root, gedit is the text editor and the rest is the path to the file
<fleishman> bod_: ah, i'm a moron, i was in the folder sources.list.d
<bod_> fleishman, haha,,.so you now have uncommented the correct file?
<devils-haven> ok thx
<bod_> np
<am3itch> mysql installed by apt, need to change configured options, need add "--old-passwords"  , tried adding to my.cnf in [mysql] section=nogood
<Kama> BOOOYA!
<danand> devils-haven 1. open a terminal - applications -> accessories -> terminal 2. type the command
<Kama> thanks guys
<fleishman> bod_: which file do i uncomment?
<Kama> got flash working fine now
<bod_> fleishman, uncomment everything thing that begins with deb
 * Pelo beats Kama for not directing his gratitude properly 
<devils-haven> after editing do i need to relogon?
 * bod_ laughs at Pelo
<cosmodad> borncrazy: I provided you with the link.
<BagelMaster> ifconfig ath0 down
<BagelMaster> ifconfig wifi0 down
<BagelMaster> #Repeat these 2 ifconfig lines for every MadWifi device you have
<BagelMaster> Can someone help me with those commands?
<Pelo> devils-haven,  you 'll need to restart x , crtl _ alt _ backspace
<bod_> devils-haven, u need to reboot or rrestart x if changin screen settings yes
<Kama> my most eternal and undying thanks to pelo as well, saving the best for last
<atcla> guys little help. i installed this http://www.ehow.com/how_2003950_install-counter-strike-server-on-linux.html | now do i run this cs server ?
<devils-haven> ok, i'll be back if its still not working, thx
<borncrazy> cosmodad, okay
 * Pelo thinks Kama  is trying to avoid his wrath
<danand> devils-haven - you will need to restart X - save all stuff - logout and press CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to restart X
 * bod_ thinks Kama actually left Pelo for last becase he doesnt like him
<fleishman> bod_: i have 5 tabs at the top (Ubuntu software, third party software, updates, authentication, and statistics) i'm not seeing anything that starts with deb
<najzlijiji> i get this message every time system recognizes USB hub http://pastebin.com/m30ef4d55 can somebody tell me what seems to be the problem?
<najzlijiji> during the boot time
 * Pelo throws bod_  a dirty look and goes looking for his @
<najzlijiji> anybody?
<Zikiti> even with the purge command the package insists onrunning that postinstall script. Is there a way to remove a package manually?
<Pelo> najzlijiji, patience ,we need to load the link
<bod_> fleishman, your file should look something like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54563/
<Kama> ok pelo, now how do I get these ***entered *** left the room to stop coming up?
<Pelo> najzlijiji, did you change the cable ?
<najzlijiji> no
 * bod_ Looks at Pelo with a 'Come on then!' look in his eye
<najzlijiji> it worked fine in W$
<Tann> My keyboard is having issues. It won't work in KDE, but it will work in GNOME. ans this problem only started a few minutest ago
<Pelo> Kama, xchat ?  right click the channel tab ( bottom ) select hide join/part
<danand> Zikiti - take a look at trying to remove the package with dpkg
<Kama> i am using pidgin
<Kama> just re-installed ubuntu 30 min ago
<Pelo> Kama, I don't know then
<Kama> Noooooooo!
<Zikiti> dpkg/apt-get/synaptics they all run that postinstall script
<bod_> haha
<Pelo> Kama, ask in #pidgin
<PriceChild> Kama, there is a plugin to hide those
<BagelMaster> "ifconfig ath0 down" "ifconfig wifi0 down" What does those do?
<PriceChild> Kama, ctrl+u, or tools > plugins
<danand> Zikiti - either that or force a reinstall of the package with apt - then try to remove again
<fleishman> bod_:got it
<Starnestommy> BagelMaster: those turn off network interfaces
<devils-haven> sorry i messed up the editing, what was the first word before gedit?
<PriceChild> Kama, then enable irc helper i think
<Kama> uh. i think ctrl u did it
<bod_> fleishman, you didnt just copy mine over to yours did you?
<danand> devils-haven - gksu
<BagelMaster> Starnestommy: do I have to specify the network interface?
<Zikiti> all force install/uninstall options don't work. I am asking if there's a way to manually remove and installed package? And manually remove it from the apt database?
<BagelMaster> Sarnestommy: If so, how do I do that
<Cruller> So, what am I missing? I'm trying to get my microphone to work and I keep hitting a brick wall.
<Pelo> devils-haven, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf remember that linux is case sensitive and it,s X one one , not X L L
<PriceChild> Kama, oh wait no, there's one below
<Starnestommy> BagelMaster: ifconfig name down
<PriceChild> Kama, join/part hiding
<devils-haven> what x?
<PriceChild> Kama, you may need to restart pidgin for it to take effect, unsure
<bod_> devils-haven, and its a big X not a little x
<umdoistres> hi, i have a question about python..
<bod_> #python
<devils-haven> what is X?
<devils-haven> where?
<umdoistres> oh, thanks
<devils-haven> ohh
<bod_> devils-haven, the folder /etc/X11
<devils-haven> the 1360X768?
<Pelo> devils-haven, that bit in the middle of the path /X11 , is X one one , not X L L
<devils-haven> ohh i just drag the file to terminal
<fleishman> b?od_: do i need to reboot to get it to show up in synaptic
<bod_> Pelo, and big X not little x
<PriceChild> !xorg | devils-haven
<ubotu> devils-haven: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fleishman> ?
<epifanio> hi, i'm on ubuntu7.10 PPC
<bod_> fleishman, have you found ccsm?
<Pelo> fleishman, you do not need to reboot in linux
<bod_> epifanio, thats nice
<Codenut> I made my son an unprivledged user, yet he can upgrade my system, (I think) What's going on?
<epifanio> i'm tring to install openscenegraph
<Pelo> epifanio, did hyou check in the repos first ? menu > sytem> admin > synaptic package manager
<jrib> Codenut: he shouldn't be able to... Did you logout and back in?
<danand> Codenut - are you sure you removed your son from the admin group?
<epifanio> from the svn, beacouse on the repo is quite old
<devils-haven> how do i copy text from xchat?
<Codenut> I will check
<epifanio> 1,2 instead of 2.2
<Pelo> devils-haven, just highlight it, it gets copied automaticly
<bod_> devils-haven, highlight then   ctrl+c
<bod_> Pelo, really?
<Pelo> bod_, yes
<fleishman> bod_: i removed the #'s from all entries that start with "deb".  now when i load synaptic, i get an error about duplicate source.list entry
<devils-haven> belive me i tried
<epifanio> but i know tha on debian unstasble they have the 2.2 version
<bod_> Pelo, how groovy
<mexle> hallo
<BagelMaster> member:identifier:starnestommy: "FATAL: Module wlan_scan_sta is in use" "FATAL: Module wlan is in use." happened after I turned off the devices with the command
<devils-haven> demn now it works
<Codenut> Would that be the group ID?
<bod_> fleishman, pastebin your sources.list file
<cry012> hi, is there a command to check the status of an installed module?
<epifanio> it is possible to install the debian version on ubuntu7.10?
<bod_> fleishman, you made a backup before editing it right?
<Pelo> cry012, lsmod
<jrib> Codenut: just type 'groups your_sons_username_here' in the terminal
<Pelo> epifanio, yes
<zura_> how can i connect to medan?
<epifanio> i aqsk thesew beacouse a sorce installation give meerrors in the build
<Pelo> zura_, what is medan ?
<kubitz> Codenut is this under System Admin Users?
<zura_> channel
<kubitz> I'm pretty new but i never noticed a need to look for IDs
<Pelo> epifanio, ubuntu is debian based ,most  deb packages will work on it
<fleishman> bod: yes, i made a backup
<Codenut> Got adbeck cdrom audio
<Codenut> Think I am OK.
<Pelo> zura_,   /join #medan if it is on this network
<generalj__> Medan is the capital of the province of North Sumatra, Indonesia
<Codenut> I really want parental controls on this machine.
<epifanio> i follow the same step on 7.10 x86 and 7.10 PPC , the ppc fail with these error : http://rafb.net/p/hRWmqy87.html
<cry012> Pelo; Thing is. I know the module is installed, and it created a link un /dev/dvb/adapter0, but it doesn't work. So I was looking for a way to check if the module was installed correctly?
<zura_> help me
<bod_> fleishman, do you know how to pastebin? pastebin your sources.list that you edited
<Codenut> That Dans program is where I would like to be.
<jrib> Codenut: did you logout and back in then?
<zura_> my ubuntu cannot play music
<bod_> fleishman, gd man for making a backup
<zura_> how must i do?
<kyle__> how do i go about resizing icons on my desktop with out using the stretch icon thing when you rightclick?
<epifanio> Pelo:  how can i install the debian package ?
<Pelo> epifanio,  you should try and ask in a channel for the app itself or check their faq or forum on their site
<Zofo>  Does anybody know where i can get the bcm43xx-fwcutter driver so that my laptop cang get internet?
<zura_> where?
<Pelo> epifanio, if you have it , just dl it ot your desktop and dbl click it
<danand> epifanio - use dpkg -i pkgname in a terminal
<Pelo> zura_, there is no such channel on this network, you will need to check on google for more info
<zura_> there are message i have to connect internet
<generalj__> Zofo: it should be in synaptic
<zura_> wait
<bod_> !pastebin  fleishman
<bod_> !pastebin | fleishman
<ubotu> fleishman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cry012> is anyone aware if there are problems with the nova-s dvb card and kernel 2.6.22.14 ?
<fleishman> bod: ok, hang on
<bod_> fleishman, kk
<Zofo> generalj__: its a restricted driver would it be there. the computer i am using has no ethernet port. its an old laptop and it would be nice to have internet
<Tann> My keyboard is having issues. It won't work in KDE, but it will work in GNOME. ans this problem only started a few minutest ago
<fleishman> bod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54565/
<Pelo> Tann, check your keyboard connector
<fleishman> bod: that is my restored backup-before i did anything
<Tann> Pelo: The keyboard works in GNOME though
<danand> Tann - is your keyboard powered by battery?
<Tann> Pelo: It is definately no the keyboard
<lilg111111> i need help with sound in ubuntu
<bod_> fleishman, now post the one you edited
<fleishman> bod:k, just a sec
<Pelo> Tann,  consider that your connector may have moved or that the cable may be damages
<Tann> bod_: no
<cosmodad> Tann: is it not working at all, or are just some keys or so malfunctioning?
<Pelo> Tann, I don't have a clue then
<bod_> Tann, ???
<Tann> Pelo: I have tried and retried several times
<Pelo> Tann, usb ?
<cosmodad> Tann: in the latter case, check the layout setting in KDE.
<Tann> cosmodad: It doesn't work at all in KDE
<Tann> Pelo: PS/2
<kubitz> Zofo you can download things by http from the repositories - then you could get in onto the laptop
<cosmodad> Tann: eek.
<Pelo> Tann, did you try to change the keyboard settings in kde ? you might have accicentaly removed it or someting
<fleishman> bod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54568/
<kubitz> I'm guessing the issue is you can't get the laptop to access the net to get the driver to access the net?
 * Pelo doens't care for kde anyway , he can't realy see the problem 
<cosmodad> Tann: check KDE keyboard settings anyway.
<Tann> Pelo: no. It was working one minute, and then i went to get something and when I came back it didn't work
<Zofo> i need the driver but i cant find a good way to get it to intall
<Pelo> Tann,  I assume you tried to reboot ?
<Tann> Pelo: yes, several times
<danand> Tann - have you had a look in your log files for any errors - you can do that with mouse :)
<Cruller> Anyone have any experience using microphones with Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Tann, does it work in recovery mode ?
<Tann> danand: where are the log files?
<Kama> hi again
<atcla>  i installed this http://www.ehow.com/how_2003950_install-counter-strike-server-on-linux.html | now do i run this cs server ?
<Tann> Pelo: let me see. Just a minute
<Kama> i am having some problems with the azureus installer
<kyle__> how do i go about resizing icons on my desktop with out using the stretch icon thing when you rightclick?
<Pelo> Cruller,  open a terminal and type  alsamixer check that the captuer periferal settings aer not muted and that the levels are up
<Cruller> Tried that, everything is enabled and maxed out, nothing gets recorded.
<Kama> I go to add/remove, select it then get a pop up that states list of applications is not available.  I get the option to cancel or reload
<Kama> and it just keeps going around in a circle
<Zofo> where can i download restricted drivers from
<bod_> fleishman, copy this one and see if it works : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54570/
<Cruller> I get feedback from the mic. (ie. if I blow on it, I can hear the hissing from the speakers)
<bruenig> Kama, sudo apt-get update
<Kama> I do that then ahen i click it again, i get ehe same pop up
<kubitz> Zofo the issue is discussed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627738
<bruenig> Kama, sudo apt-get update
<kathy> what parameter do I use with rhythmbox to open a music file?  %u ?
<Kama> it just goea back and forth
<Pelo> Kama, menu > system> admin > software sources  1st tab check everything,  3rd tab check backport , relaod and go back to add /remove
<Cruller> But nothing seems to get recorded in Sound Recorder atleast.
<bruenig> kathy, I imagine rhythmbox musicfile
<kathy> bruenig, I'm launching it from the file manager.
<Cruller> And what capture should I use? I have friggin three to choose from =S can they all be turned on without any negative effects?
 * bruenig thinks my solution is better than Pelo's
<kathy> bruenig, open with
<bruenig> kathy, I am not familiar enough with nautilus to say
<Kama> I have no backport option
<kathy> This is enlightenment
 * Pelo thinks bruenigs solution does not enable the extra repos
 * bod_ thinks you should edit sources.list and uncomment all lines that begin with eb
<Kama> Ohh! something is happening
<bod_> deb
<fleishman> bod: fantastic!  it's listed now
<kubitz> Zofo http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#b43andb43legacy appears to be a suitable way to get them
<bod_> fleishman, groovy,.,. dunno wot you did to break it,.,.lol
<fleishman> bod: now do i need to install all of the compiz packages to get everything working?
<Pelo> bod_, we are dealing with a noob,  manualy editing important files is not a good idea
<bod_> Pelo, fair point
<Kama> Oh Ya Baby Pela comes through again!
 * Pelo wins
<Kama> If he was a president he would be called Aberham PELAkin
<bod_> fleishman, tbh you should get an update alert in a few mins,.,. but yes you could do
<Cruller> And what about input sources? Can they all be selected to mic? Should only the 'correct' one be mic as some 'guides' I've found suggest?
<Pelo> bruenig,  do you know how to Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600.
<bruenig> Pelo, no clue
 * bod_ thinks Pelo should let someone else win for a change,.,.lol
<niuq> hi, how can i test if my video card it's supporting 3d?
 * Pelo points out to Kama  that his nick is PelO not PelA
 * bruenig disagrees with Pelo's assertion of win
<PriceChild> niuq, glxinfo | grep direct
<PriceChild> niuq, if you see direct rendering yes, then it is
<bruenig> re-entrenching gui ignorance causes everyone to lose
<zura_> help me
<danand> niuq - try to run one of the 3D screensaver programs
<niuq> PriceChild: thank you
 * Pelo hits  bruenig  with his little @
<Humble> I have got a problem with partitions, anyone care to help?
<zura_> my ubuntu can't play music mp3
<bruenig> !anyone | Humble
<Pelo> Humble, we need more details
 * bod_ thinks bruenig is more correct then Pelo,.,. terminal ftw
<ubotu> Humble: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zura_> if i want to add application
<zura_> there are message like this
<zura_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Kama> thinks pelo is more than helpful
 * Pelo thinks there is such athink as a learning curve , start slow then move on to the big things 
<bod_> !enter | zura_
<ubotu> zura_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zura_> what this
<kubitz> bruenig as anoob myself I think there are two cogent sides to that argument - but ultimately you have to type sometimes :)
<bruenig> zura_, are you still using breezy?
<atcla> how do i run application ??
 * gmcastil agrees with pelo
<yannick_lm> hi all
<onexused> I'm trying to connect to an smb share using these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently.  When I use the mount command for it, I'm told "mount error 20 = Not a directory" How do I fix this?
<toresn> how do i make xlsfonts recognize the fonts i've installed... i've downloaded a font and put it in my ~/.fonts ... it's recognized by i.e. openoffice
 * bod_ thinks Pelo is correct, but terminal has to be forced upon some ex-windows users
<Pelo> atcla, you can run applications from the menu , or you can type the name of the app in the terminal
<gmcastil> Pelo: i think thats why things seem so helter skelter in here - a lot of people that have never used unix before and want to do a lot of more advanced things
<Zofo> kubitz: thats about as far as i got. i downloded them and put them on the cumputer but thats as far as i got. i hoped that there was a package that would be an easy install
<zura_> sorry i am newbie
 * bruenig thinks sudo apt-get update is a very good place to start as it is something which is easily understood and remembered
<yannick_lm> When I maximized a window with XFCE, I lost the decorations at the bottom. Someone know how to fix that ?
 * gmcastil really wishes that people would think about their questions instead of screaming "How do I xxx"
<Kama> ok. how do i update my system?  ie first thing on a new install
<mattgyver83> does anyone know of a good dvd authoring program available for linux?
 * Pelo thinks all this telepathy is givng him a headache 
<cabroni_> how can I add a HP Laserjet 1000 series?
<kubitz> Zofo sorry that was all I could find
 * bod_ thinks bruenig is correct ONLY if apt-get is explained to the user first
<gmcastil> Kama: have you read the documentation?
<bruenig> Kama, for cmd in update upgrade; do sudo apt-get $option; done
<gmcastil> bod_: of course...users's don't know what a terminal is
<Pelo> Kama,  in the terminal type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
 * bruenig thinks that answer is a bad one
<Tann> Who ever told me to try to use recovery mode, it didn't work still
<danand> kama - apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Kama> documentation?  Hell no, that is what Pelo is for
<bruenig> Kama, for cmd in update upgrade; do sudo apt-get $cmd; done
<jaggz-> hola.  How do I control the speed/acceleration of multiple input (pointer) devices?
<atcla> whats extension in linux of .exe file ?
<bod_> gmcastil, do you mean ex-windows users? or all users?
<Humble> Look, I've got a problem with partitions on my ubuntu install. I tried to install a windows/ubuntu dual boot situation using two seperate partitions and now Windows has gone ahead and deactivated the partition with Ubuntu on it. I need the files on my ubuntu partition and can't just whipe it and start again, so does anyone know a way in which I can just reactivate the partition with Ubuntu on it, even if it means deleting the Windows partition
<Pelo> Kama, also , menu > system> admin > update manager
<gmcastil> Kama: you've no idea how annoying it is when people don't do their own reading first
<bruenig> Humble, fs-driver.org
<bod_> atcla, there are no .exe files,. but files can be executable
<kubitz> mattgyver83 i'm assuming http://www.dvdflick.net/download.php will work with wine?
<bruenig> gmcastil, pelo is apparently unbothered so whatever
<yu> hi
<gmcastil> Humble: i'd try the liveCD with the safe option
<atcla> bod_: i installed Counter strike server. how do i run it ??
<tom2002> when coding in windows ... the windows.h header file is used ... when coding with ubuntu ... what do i put in its place ???
<Kama> you have no idea how annoying it is to be an ubuntu noob and not have stuff just work properly
<mattgyver83> ill look into it, thanks kubitz.
<Kama> want to trade places?
<Pelo> bruenig,  I jsut anser question as they come if I can
<bruenig> if someone said that documentation was unnecessary because he could just bug someone in irc about it, I would think that is a bad thing to say but who am I
<gmcastil> bruenig: i think that telling people to try google first and reading documentation is helping them - 90% of linux is learning where to find answers
<bod_> atcla, i have played this game once or twice,. but setting up a server is beyond my knowledge,. explain how you would do it in windows,.,. i might be able to translate
<Tann> Pelo: recovery mode didn't work
<gmcastil> Pelo: i do too...but it's hard sometimes, when no one has thought out their questions or done any reading at all
<danand> Humble - how do you mean - deactivated?
<Humble> Gmcastll I can't use the live CD, that's the other problem. I installed Ubuntu using unetbootin and don't have any blank DVDs laying around. This fs-driver thing may just work though.
<bod_> gmcastil, but being told to google it everytime you ask a question is so annoying
<cabroni_> I have been aded as a new print, but it not respond
<Pelo> Kama,  you'll get the hang of it evenutaly,  here aer a few resources to help you get started,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mohbana> does anyone use wxDownload Fast?
<tom2002> how do i replace the windows.h header file ???
<Kama> thanks bod
<bod_> Kama, what did i do?
<gmcastil> bod_: well, that doesn't happen if its clear that people have already been there
<bruenig> !find windows.h
<Kama> "but being told to google it everytime you ask a question is so"
<ubotu> File windows.h found in ecos, irssi-dev, libcamel1.2-dev, libdirectfb-dev, libgmime-2.0-2-dev (and 10 others)
<Zofo> kubitz: Well thanks for the help. this is the hardest linux problem i have had
<Cruller> So for everyone else the mic thing in ubuntu 'just works'? Is there something I could be missing? Sound Recorder not working? Something?
<cabroni_> is there a hp laserjet 1000 driver for linux?
<tom2002> that would produce a windows program ..
<bod_> gmcastil, but google is useless if the person using it cannot phrase the question correctly,. almost as useless as you telling them to google it
<bruenig> Cruller, check in alsamixer if the volume is up
<onexused> Cruller: What sound card?
<gmcastil> bod_: i disagree
<Pelo> Tann,  I'm stumped, are both kubuntu and ubuntu on the same hdd ?  try from ubuntu  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop maybe it will restore files that might be missing
<Kama> the thing is GM, I couldnt find jack about how to get flash to install.
<bod_> Kama, oh,.,. no probs
<n08l3J_> hello ubuntu people
<bod_> gmcastil, for what reason?
<Kama> so i came here
<nancy> Hey, all - this is techgeek40 --- I'm helping my niece get up on Ubuntu -
<n08l3J_> I am experiencing this weird problem
<tom2002> using windows.h would produce a windows program that i would have to run with wine ... right ????
<Kama> and while here i tossed out the last remaining questions
<bruenig> !enter | nancy
<Cruller> everything is maxed out, it's just the sound chip that comes in the motherboard, intel HDA
<gmcastil> bod_: not to mention that there is also documentation prominently placed on the Ubuntu website in addition to the forums that address a lot of the problems that come up in here
<ubotu> nancy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n08l3J_> all of sudden my network-manager stops responding and disconnect my wireless
<Tann> Pelo: I am running kde on ubuntu
<gmcastil> bod_: look at some of these: "I am experiencing this wierd problem"
 * Pelo is gonna go and buy some brain ( junk ) food 
<Pelo> Tann, same answer then
<bod_> gmcastil, to a new user this can be very daunting,. talking to human beings in real-time is more usefull then 200 pages of gobbldy gook
<Pelo> later folks
 * gmcastil thinks Pelo needs beer
<n08l3J_> any clues where to find what happen and how to correct this issue i am using ipw3945 driver on dell inspirpn 1505
<DOOM_NX> hi
<mohbana> does anyone use wxDownload Fast?
<onexused> Cruller: I know the mic hasn't been gotten to work for some sound blaster cards.  I'd have to look about Intel HDA.
<bruenig> n08l3J_, does the interface show up in iwconfig
<DOOM_NX> what's the command/program to check the speed of ur hard drive?
<Kama> not only 200 pages, but thousands of pages, referring to many distros.  It could be written in chineese for all it helped me
<tom2002> would using the windows.h file produce a linux program ????
<gmcastil> bod_: i agree with that...but a lot of the questions come from people that have never used linux before asking about how to configure an apache server or samba or some other thing
<atcla> bod_: ok when u install there should be .exe file which contains server's set up. i need to find that file and run it, problem is i dunno which files are running or not, and how to run files on linux. what command should i use to open\run file
<gmcastil> bod_: it's clear that the majority of the people in this channel haven't even bothered to read any of the documentation
<danand> nancy - try to explain what your error is :)
<Cruller> I ran in to a lot of guides with people seemingly having the same problems, but it was mostly just 'turn your mic settings on in alsamixer"
<rainwalker> is PCRE in the repos?
<gmcastil> Kama: I'm referring to Ubuntu specific documentation
<Kama> does that mean you shouldnt help them gm?
<nancy> dandand: need to register with the ubuntu server
<bod_> gmcastil, but these users are generally used to a click and and  a wizard does everything,. but a huge wiki is worse then a step-by-step from a human in here
<gmcastil> rainwalker: apt-cache search PCRE
<n08l3J_> yes bruenig
<onexused> Cruller: I'm having sound problems on a different linux OS and that's mostly what I get too, lol.
<Kama> i am referring to ubuntu specific stuff too.  thousands of google pages
<nancy> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bod_> atcla, an application can be run by typing the name of the application nto a terminal
<kubitz> gmcastil to be fair one of the first things most of us newbies need to do is configure Samba as we usually need to carry on sharing with windows.
<n08l3J_> it is working fine and will work for couple hours
<bruenig> n08l3J_, does it appear to be configured with the essid specified and such?
<n08l3J_> yes
<rainwalker> gmcastil: it listed a lot of things, how do I know what to install?
<bruenig> n08l3J_, so try dhclient eth1
<n08l3J_> bruenig: I am running it without any problem right now
<bruenig> or whatever the interface is
<bod_> kubitz, ntfs3g    lets you share files with windows partitions,.,. whyyou need samba (which i dont know about) is beyond me
<bruenig> n08l3J_, so you are just complaining about gui failure or do you have a real problem?
<n08l3J_> bruenig:
<gmcastil> rainwalker: pastebin the output...why do you need PCRE?
<n08l3J_> bruenig: no no
<atcla> bod_: can u give me an example
<bod_> atcla, in a terminal type        totem
<rainwalker> gmcastil: I'm compiling a plugin for pidgin that says what you're listening to
<bod_> rainwalker, cool
<kubitz> bod_ alright that was bad example but you take my point people expect to carry on doing what they were doing with windows
<n08l3J_> bruenig: It do something after that the system starts responding weirdly  by that i mean, i can not launch any new apsp, sometimes some app works some doesn;t
<gmcastil> rainwalker: ah...yeah, that'd explain it...and yeah, that is kinda cool :)
<FSWolf_> hi
<runemaste644> I think i found a bug in the bug report tool...
<gmcastil> rainwalker: pastebin your output, and i'll take a look at it
<Cruller> letsee if it's sound recorder fucking up by installing skype =|
<rainwalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54571/
<kubitz> I have been lucky inasmuch as most of the manuals made sense and I haven't had a real issues so far
<n08l3J_> bruenig: even when i try to run like find command through cli it just stays there hanged
<bod_> kubitz, exactly, and a wiki is worse then a human,. this is what im trying to educate gmcasti with
<FSWolf_> im having trouble setting up ubuntu 7.10 to run two monitors off a dual head ATI card can any one else?
<FSWolf_> help*
<gmcastil> rainwalker: is the configure script giving you an error?
<mohbana> does anyone use wxDownload Fast?
<Cruller> dual monitors are a pain in the ass
<bruenig> n08l3J_, well stop running network-manager if you think that is the problem
<rainwalker> bod_ and gmcastil: here's the page for that plugin http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<bod_> !repeat | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gmcastil> rainwalker: that's hot....
<rainwalker> gmcastil: yes
<gmcastil> rainwalker: what error is ./configure giving you?
<bod_> rainwalker, i dont use pidgin but are you planning on writing something similiar for xchat?
<tom2002> any ideas on how to fix my header file issue ?
<rainwalker> "PCRE library is needed; please make sure you have the PCRE development files installed."
<runemaste644> When i tried to run it it showed a weird screen with the X11 logo. I got back to my desktop, but i couldnt click and i had to ctrl alt backspace.
<Cruller> I had a *nix guru mess around with xorg for maybe an hour before he got it working, and even then it was a lot less than perfect
<n08l3J_> bruenig: How should i connect to wireless then ?
<bruenig> n08l3J_, iwconfig and dhclient
<rainwalker> bod_ I would if I knew anything about writing code
<gmcastil> rainwalker: sudo apt-get install pcregrep
<runemaste644> Now when i try to login to gnome, i get a tan screen and it does nothing
<Frogzoo> Cruller: even nix gurus aren't x gurus
<rainwalker> gmcastil: ok I saw that in synaptic but wasn't sure that's what I needed, thanks =)
<bod_> rainwalker, how are you writing one for pidgin without knowing anything about code?
<gmcastil> rainwalker: that last one is the dealio, i'd imagine - if it has any dependancies, it'l probably resolve automagically
<mohbana> is there a site dedicated to forcing certain companies to open source there drivers?
<gmcastil> rainwalker: yup, np
<gmcastil> mohbana: forcing? hehe
<rainwalker> bod_: I'm not writing it, I'm compiling what's already been written
<FSWolf_> could some one please help me :(
<runemaste644> i went into KDE and reported the bug i was going to report, but how do i fix Gnome?
<bod_> rainwalker, ah,.,. my bad,.,. lol
<cabroni_> how to configure this printer in ubuntu 7.10 !?!!! , it doesnt run , .FUCK!
<gmcastil> mohbana: "You can't sell your product anymore - we won't allow it!"
<gmcastil> cabroni_: noob
<Dr_willis> !ohmy | cabroni_
<ubotu> cabroni_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rainwalker> !language > cabroni_
<gmcastil> mohbana: that company wouldn't be around very long :)
<bod_> gmcastil, n00b bash once more and il complain on -ops
<Dr_willis> Depends on the printer  to some degree also.
<runemaste644> im going to be afk for a sec
<Ex-Cyber> tom2002, Ubuntu doesn't really have an equivalent to windows.h
<Cruller> or not, now I get some dependency problems trying to install skype x_X
<Dr_willis> cabroni_,  whats the exact printer Kind/type?
<Cruller> *sigh*
<mohbana> gmcastil, ok how about asking them to release linux drivers
<gmcastil> rainwalker: did configure pass through it?
<gmcastil> mohbana: depends on the company
<MixyPlixy> Would anyone be able to help me get my wacom tablet running smoothly?
<Dr_willis> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gmcastil> mohbana: typically, though, the open source community winds up cranking out there own drivers that are better than the companies anyway
<bod_> !info wacom
<cabroni_> HP Laserjet 1000 series
<ubotu> Package wacom does not exist in gutsy
<gmcastil> mohbana: intel, ATI, and nvidia are notable exceptions to that
<MixyPlixy> :s
<aconbere> I'm having a hard time getting sudo working with my users. I'm used to specifying a group that's able to run commands via sudo so in this case I've specified wheel
<aconbere> %wheel          ALL=(All) ALL
 * Pelo is back with yogourt coverd raisins
<Dr_willis> cabroni_,  some of the hp all in ones, need the hpoj service running. Not sure on your exact model however. Most HP's are very well supported under Linux with CUPS.
<aconbere> but my user in wheel isn't able to run any commands
<astro76> aconbere: it's the admin group
<gmcastil> mohbana: it's not usually that they need to release linux drivers - the trick is gettin them to place them under the GPL, which is harder to do
 * bod_ thinks Pelo should share the love
<aconbere> astro76: it shouldn't matter
 * gmcastil has Newcastle
<aconbere> astro76: it's just a group
<kubitz> ironically the only issue I did have turned out to be a dead wifi adapter. I had always kept it as a spare  and it never occurred to be that it didn't work. So testing the hardware was the last thing I did - dummy that I was.
<gmcastil> Pelo: Beer >>> yogurt covered anything
<MixyPlixy> I can plug it in and everything works, except for hovering, and being able to configure buttons.
<compwiz18> cabroni_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200179
<aconbere> astro76: so if I add a group to the group file, and add my users to the group, they should be able to run commands
<cabroni_> cups are already run in my computer, but it not have GUI?
<compwiz18> cabroni_: cups gui is found in system -> adminstration -> printers
<Ex-Cyber> tom2002, windows.h is really a shortcut for a bunch of Windows libraries and constants; on a Linux system, each major library package has its own include file... for example if you are writing a GTK program, you do: #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<atcla> bod_: haha i was like wtf is terminaL :DD now i cc its console :DD ok so i just type in the name and it runs
<astro76> aconbere: agreed, but it's setup with admin by default in ubuntu
<atcla> im gonna look for dat filke
<Dr_willis> cabroni_,  i recall there being a nice gui in gnome to set up the printers. Check your system.settings menus?
<bod_> atcla, if its an executable file then yes,.,.are you a recent convert?
<cabroni_> i have been added this print, but it not print the sample page
<yu> 你好
<Pelo> !cn | yu
<atcla> bod_: yea
<ubotu> yu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aconbere> astro76: I understand that, but I'm trying to figure out why it's not working like sudo /should/ :-D
<yu> 是阿
<atcla> bod_: barely 2 weeks, trying
<kubitz> I'm off to bed - goodnight!
<Pelo> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<atcla> all kind of OS
<bod_> atcla, ok,.,. the Terminal is like your old Run-->cmd.exe   program
<Pelo> !jp
<atcla> yea
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<aconbere> astro76: not to mention that using admin doesn't help :)
<yu> CN
<atcla> i started off with gentoo, no luck so i moved to fedora.. and now im in ubuntu
<Pelo> yu, /join #ubuntu-cn
<compwiz18> !cn | yu
<ubotu> yu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yu> THANKS UBOTU
<astro76> aconbere: it should that's how the first user has sudo access
<Dr_willis> if you are starting with linux.. gentoo was not a good place to begin. :)
<cheesypieces> guys, every video on my computer doesn't play... it just shows a pink screen. any ides?
<astro76> aconbere: and stupid question but you've used visudo to edit?
<atcla> Dr_willis: yea :D but it happned
<cheesypieces> *ideas
<bod_> atcla,  im a 2 month ubuntu user,.,. its not that difficult ,.,. most answers can be found on the forums / google / or here,. so try and run your programme through the terminal,.,. what happens?
<Pelo> cheesypieces, try turning off desktop effects
<atcla> i was stuch with 96 pages on manual and no knowlegde at all
<jbw4> guys, I have a strange problem. I just tried to install git vc via apt-get. The install failed, and when I re-ran it, it complained about missing /etc/inittab. I checked, and sure enough..../etc/inittab is not there. Now, I haven't used this file in ages...does Gutsy still use an /etc/inittab or does it place it elsewhere?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu has a staggering amount of forum/docs/guides/help :)
<Dr_willis> of course you can always cheat and look at guides/docs for other disrtos for some parts.
<atcla> bod_: i cant find what to run yet
<bod_> atcla, lol,.,.ok,.,. il sit here twiddling my thumbs    *twiddles thumbs*
<Dr_willis> atcla,  i often use the gentoo wiki pages for some  information
<atcla> like when u install files, is there shortucts or any oither way to access them besides dir
<rainwalker> gmcastil: it didn't work
<aconbere> astro76: well I tried that after vim didn't work.
<cheesypieces> pelo, i still have the same problem with effects turned off
<bod_> atcla, yer, remember the name, and run from terminal
<atcla> Dr_willis: i have print outs :D i even have linux shorten command list
<aconbere> astro76: I read that note at the top, and promptly ignored it as quickly as I do the note at the top of crontab
<aconbere> :P
<astro76> aconbere: I'm not familiar with the consequences of not using visudo, but that could be your problem
<Pelo> cheesypieces, go into synaptic,  search for gstreamer , install every single gstreamer0.10 package you see
<aconbere> astro76: heh, that would be supremely bollocks :)
<atcla> bod_: win and linux should have diff names of exe files, dont u think
<jbw4> does ubuntu even use an inittab?
<Flannel> aconbere: ALL is different than All
<Flannel> jbw4: no
<Pelo> jbw4, I think it's been phased out
<jbw4> ah, I see.
<rainwalker> gmcastil: should I just compile pcre myself?
<jbw4> ok, thanks. I was scared
<jbw4> ;)
<Dr_willis> jbw4,  ubuntu is using the upstart system. Inittab is not used much by ubuntu I think
<aconbere> Flannel: Thanks!
<Pelo> Flannel, do you know how to Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600.
<astro76> aconbere: it seems to be just syntax checking and edit locking... at the same time I don't see the sense purposefully not using it
<Dr_willis> !upstart | jbw4
<ubotu> jbw4: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<aconbere> astro76: yeah visudo just locks and what not
<Flannel> Pelo: No
 * Pelo can never get any help in this channel 
<bod_> atcla, linux does not use .exe as a file extension, as you no every thing you do in gui, is just run in command line, where you cant see it,. so we set an appliaction to be execuatable, instead of giving it a .exe extension,.,. this solves are problems
<Flannel> aconbere: You should *always* use visudo
<aconbere> Flannel: why?
<Flannel> aconbere: it saves you from making mistakes that'll render sudo useless.
<Dr_willis> visudo error checks befor exiting. :)
<astro76> aconbere: it's funny you are having unexplained issues and asking why ;)
<bod_> atcla, thus being able to run anny applicatiion from terminal becomes a simple    programme     instead f   programme.exe
<aconbere> astro76: clearly it's not smart enough to recognizee mispellings :)
<atcla> bod_: yea u rite
<Flannel> aconbere: Aliases are arbitrary.
<aconbere> Flannel: sure
<Dr_willis> theres no need for a .exe extension, when you have the executable  bit  to tag files as executable.
<aragorn> I have a question about gnome xchat; i know this is a place for questions about ubuntu
<aconbere> so I just don't see the point
 * aconbere shrugs
<Flannel> aconbere: Having a config that doesn't work is different than having syntax errors.
<lordleemo> atcla does this help  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266403
<rainwalker> aragorn: normal xchat is better, in my opinion, but what's your question?
<Dr_willis> You need the 'vijustdowhatirealymeansudo' editor.
<aconbere> Flannel: undertsandably
<gmcastil> Has anyone else had problems getting Openoffice to recognize an installed JRE?
<bod_> atcla, and were proud of it,.,. theres alot of windows bashers about, so try not to compare things, unless you wanna start an argument
<aconbere> Flannel: but frankly I'm not concerned about locking of sudoers, so I don't see why I should use visudo
<aragorn> rainwalker: i have heard that before. how do you install normal xchat then?
<bod_> atcla, but anyway, have you found that file yet???
<Pelo> gmcastil, first time I 've heard of it , maybe in #openoffice.org
<Flannel> aconbere: Its not a locking issue primarily.  Its a "dont save if you have syntax errors, because that'll make you unhappy" issue.
<rainwalker> aragorn: I think you just install it with synaptic; install "xchat" instead of "xchat-gnome"
<gmcastil> Pelo: "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment"
<aconbere> Flannel: which is nice and all, but I'm not sure that would ever make it to "always" for me :P
<bod_> aragorn, from termnal type     sudo apt-get install xchat
<aconbere> it's a convient tool, and I might think about using it in the future
<atcla> bod_: i think i did
<aconbere> it just doesn't seem to warrent the warning :P
<Pelo> aconbere, go in  menu > applications > add remove,  search for xchat , install it , xchat-gnome will get removed
<atcla> i type in "steam" file name
<atcla> and i says bash "steam" bad command
<jack-desktop> is there a reason why my compiz fusion cube only goes to 22 and not all the way to 32?
<bod_> atcla, ok,.,. your not sounding very positive?
<aragorn> bod_: sudo wont help me
<aconbere> Pelo: wrong a
<atcla> *it
<bod_> aragorn, whats your prob?
<Flannel> aconbere: If you want to screw up your system, go right ahead.  We won't stop you from being haphazard. But don't come here when you've broken something because you did something that we told you not to.
<Pelo> aragorn, go in  menu > applications > add remove,  search for xchat , install it , xchat-gnome will get removed
<gmcastil> Pelo: i'm pretty sure that i need to configure it inside OO, but it doesn't find it automatically - do you happen to know what particular lib/bin is used for the JRE?
<bod_> atcla, you have not installed steam?
<cheesypieces> pelo, i still have the same problem with the videos
<aragorn> pelo: thanks
<atcla> bod_: i did what it said
<aconbere> Flannel: sounds good
<Pelo> gmcastil, check in synaptic ,  just do a search for java
<atcla> bod_: http://www.ehow.com/how_2003950_install-counter-strike-server-on-linux.html
<bod_> atcla, what what said? post me the link to the how-to you are using
<atcla> finished those steps now they say just run the server
<belorix> Hi, I just installed gutsy and my wireless USB adapter isnt working
<bod_> ty
<cheesypieces> they were fine earlier, not sure whats gone wrong, but now all my videos have purple lines all over them
<Pelo> !wifi | belorix start here
<ubotu> belorix start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<belorix> thank you Pelo
<Pelo> cheesypieces, ddi you try something other then totem like vlc or xine or mplayer ?
<cheesypieces> yes, same thing
<bod_> atcla, have you registered with nickserv so you can PM me on here?
<aragorn> pelo: there is no 'add remove'
<atcla> yea
<belorix> Pelo, how would i do that when i have no internet at all
<Pelo> cheesypieces, did you mess around with any video settings ?
<generalj__> anyone use checkinstall?
<bod_> atcla, lets talk in PM then
<Pelo> belorix,  you are on the internet right now aren't you  ?
<belorix> yea
<belorix> but that in another part of the house
<Pelo> aragorn,  at the bottom of the application menu
<cheesypieces> pelo, not that i remember. in fact i had just finished one (which was fine) and then went to another, which was purple. all purple after that
<belorix> and i have a desktop not laptop
<Dr_willis> long cable?
<aragorn> pelo: cant find it
<Pelo> belorix,  try this,  read up on the problem on the computer you are on now, or you can also try using a cable connection on your other comp while you slove the problem
<Pelo> cheesypieces, no idea then
<cheesypieces> ok pelo, thanks anyway
<Pelo> aragorn,  are you using ubuntu , kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<aragorn> pelo: ubuntu
<Pelo> cheesypieces, borked video card maybe
<Pelo> aragorn, open a terminal , type   sudo apt-get install xchat
<aragorn> pelo: sudo will not help me
<aragorn> i am not a 'sudo'
<Flannel> aragorn: then you can't install regular xchat, ask your system administrator to do it for you
<Pelo> aragorn, that is why you do not have a add remove in your application menu, you do not have permission to install applications,  you will need to ask the computer's admin
<Dr_willis> Or get the xchat source and compile it just for yourself.
<aragorn> ok
<aragorn> in that case i have a question about gnome ;)
 * Pelo feels dirty haveing tried to help someone who doesn't even have admin priviledges 
<Pelo> aragorn, just ask
<wers> how do I get the lucida sans font?
<Pelo> wers, I guess you can dl it online somewhere
<Dr_willis> !msttcore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcore - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !fonts | wers
<ubotu> wers: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_willis> oops. Hmm.. thers a package that installs the ms fonts. Or you can install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package i think it grabs them also
<mynyml> my mic isnt working with skype, any tips?
<Pelo> mynyml, it is working elsewhere ?
<aragorn> pelo: well, i disconnected from a channel and now every time i try to reconnect, i cant. uh...i think i accidentally checked 'reconnect on disconnect' or something, but i still dont understand why it wont let me connect
<mynyml> Pelo: yeah; if i talk in it i can hear it on the speakers
<aconbere> Flannel: I mean for me, I'm more worried about borking an vhost config, or a backup script, than I am with borking my sudoers file (given that I have key'd ssh to my root account)
<aragorn> pelo: i rebooted it two or three times. and it still didnt work.
<kenalex> hello
<cheesypieces>  guys how do i restart my pc from within a terminal?
<Pelo> mynyml, probably a skype issue then ,  try to see if you can'T find the way to specify the mic or the sound device in the skype config menues or smeonting
<wers> I already have the msttcorefonts and ubuntu restricted packages installed but I still don't have lucida sans
<Pelo> aragorn, you might have been banned from that chanel
<cosmodad> cheesypieces: sudo reboot
<cheesypieces> ok thanks cosmodad
<mynyml> Pelo: i can choose the audio stream/card/something like that; tried them all, no difference
<aragorn> no, i was only kicked temporarily
<Pelo> wers, http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/6%2C760+Fonts?content=9883
<aragorn> pelo: the kick was not even for real. it was a joke
<borncrazy> hi
<kenalex> i want to burn a ubuntu to a disk but have no have no CDs but a couple of DVD+R disks. is it possible to burn a CD image  to a DVD disk.if yes how do i do it ?
<Pelo> aragorn, you may still have been banned
<edju> Trying to set up wifi, Atheros AR5007EG, with madwifi.  Failed at a modprobe.  Might someone check http://rafb.net/p/G1pFYV88.html?  Any hints, pointers, whatever?
<aragorn> pelo: i will try to reconnect
<gmcastil> Pelo: yeah, i have the JRE installed, openoffice just doesn't seem to recognize it
<Pelo> kenalex,  I am told you can burn a cd,iso file to a dvd with no problem
<wers> this is weird. Whenever I open I link from xchat, it's opened in konqueror. how do I make it firefox? :D
<K_Nine> kenalex:  You can download the Ubuntu DVD.
<Pelo> gmcastil, try asking in #openoffice.org
<gmcastil> Pelo: i did...no one's home :)
<cosmodad> wers: you probably need to change the default browser in your KDE/GNOME setting.
<Pelo> wers, FF preferences  first tab I beleive
<aragorn> pelo: i tried to reconnect again. and xchat went out, just like before
<Pelo> gmcastil, did you check in the open office optiosn ?
<Pelo> aragorn, I don't know
<aragorn> ok
<gmcastil> Pelo: yeah, under tools...it lets me add one, but I'm not sure what it's looking for - a lib? an executable?
<Pelo> gmcastil, I would assume a lib
<gmcastil> Pelo:  i'm pretty sure thta its just a configuration issue, but i don't know enough about the JRE to know what it wants
<Aloha> _D: test
<Aloha> _D test
<wers> cosmodad and Pelo, my default browser is firefox but the links are opened in konqueror
<gmcastil> Pelo: if i knew what file i was looking for, i could chase it down
<Pelo> gmcastil, openoffice is part of the default install of ubuntu , it should be very stable and fully integrated
<aragorn> pelo: perhaps you could remind me where to find the feature 'reconnect on disconnect' or something similar to that ?
<aragorn> it may solve my problem
<Pelo> wers, check in the xchat parameters then
<Pelo> aragorn, try asking in #xchat
<generalj__> hmmm is checkinstall the only program of it kind? it seems a little outdated..
<belorix> with ndiswrapper do you have to donwload all 3?
<wers> Pelo, it happens in abiword too
<gmcastil> Pelo: uh...yeah, i know - but still, i have to tell it where to find the library it's looking for, and i don't know what its called
<Pelo> wers, menu > system > prefs > default progs or sometring
<K_Nine> wers: I am using Konversation and there is a place to change the default browser in the settings>Configure Konversation.
<wers> Pelo, in the Preferred Applications dialog, firefox is already set
<Pelo> gmcastil, /usr/lib/jvm/....
<runemaste644> I think i found a bug in the bug report tool...
<K_Nine> wers: This is the script it uses firefox '%u'
<runemaste644> When i tried to run it it showed a weird screen with the X11 logo. I got back to my desktop, but i couldnt click and i had to ctrl alt backspace.
<Pelo> wers, I don't know then,  did you get the lucinda font from the link I gave you ?
<runemaste644> Now when i try to login to gnome, i get a tan screen and it does nothing
<aragorn> does anyone know where i can find that feature that was something to do with reconnecting when disconnected ?
<runemaste644> i went into KDE and reported the bug i was going to report, but how do i fix Gnome?
<wers> Pelo, I'm downloading the fonts tarball now
<wers> it's just that, I think, there are so many fonts included. hehe
<Pelo> runemaste644, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<K_Nine> aragorn:  Which chat program?
<gmcastil> Pelo: it's looking for a specific file..do you know which one?
<Vad1> Where are my printer settings stored?
<aragorn> K_Nine: gnome xchat
<wers> K_Nine, what do I do with that script?
<runemaste644> i have to reinstall gnome??????
<Pelo> gmcastil, no , I was assuming that once you got to the proper folder the selection screen would have narrowed it down for you
<runemaste644> ill try to login to gnome again
<Pelo> runemaste644, I 'M just guessing that you removed an important file
<runemaste644> i didnt remove something
<generalj__> so anyone use Autodeb ?
<gmcastil> Pelo: it's not really clear what its looking for
<K_Nine> That is the script that the Konversation Chat uses. I like Konversation because there are so many settings to use.
<Pelo> gmcastil, which java do you have installed on your comp ?
<Pelo> gmcastil, in mine it'S   /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre
<K_Nine> wers: I just opened Gnu X-Chat and didn't see any setting for that. Try Konversation. There is a tutorial on settng it up. Seach Google for Ubuntu-Classroom.
<runemaste644> k its fixed now
<gmcastil> Pelo: i have the same thing installed on mine
<gmcastil> Pelo: lemme see if that path works
<Pelo> gmcastil, I mean that is what I see when  check in openoffice
<bod_> hey guys,. if i have message logging on in xchat, does it make a file where i can read every single word its ever recorded?
<runemaste644> Should i report this as a bug or is it just a temporary malfunction
<Pelo> runemaste644, it's not a bug, you messed someting up
<gmcastil> Pelo: when i try to give it that path in the config menu, it says that a JRE doesn't exist in that folder
<gmcastil> Pelo: i wonder if i'm missing some other package here that i don't know about
<Pelo> gmcastil, linux is case sensitive
<runemaste644> and logging into kde, logging out, and logging into gnome fixed it.
<Aggie288> i've been trying to make a usb flash boot to install ubuntu, but it doesn't work
<Pelo> gmcastil, try up to the jre folderand the folder one level up
<runemaste644> I doubt that KDE magically fixed it
<gmcastil> pelo, yes, i'm aware its case sensitive :)
<Pelo> gmcastil, just running through all the usual suspects here, do not bite my head off
<gmcastil> Pelo: i wasnt
<josspyker> bod_: hidden in your home dir
<Pelo> gmcastil, I'm warning you, stop contradicting me
<gmcastil> Pelo: I'm not!!!
<gmcastil> hehe
<bod_> josspyker, ok il have a look
<K_Nine> Aggie288: Here a link to the Ubuntu docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gmcastil> Pelo: i have a java 7 installed, too
<annienygma> hello all!
<annienygma> hi gmcastil
<gmcastil> Pelo: i wonder if that's the problem
<gmcastil> annienygma:  /wave
<Pelo> gm 7 is out ?
<cheesypieces> guys,  how do i set the start up screen to say ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<gmcastil> Pelo: java-7-icedtea
<Pelo> !theme | cheesypieces all the sking stuff is in there
<ubotu> cheesypieces all the sking stuff is in there: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<annienygma> cheesypieces : are you talking about the main startup screen?
<annienygma> when you first boot?
<cheesypieces> yes, i am
<Pelo> gmcastil, might want to try and remove it ,and reisntall 6 that might be the issue
<annienygma> and you have kubuntu installed, right?
<cheesypieces> no, i'm on ubuntu
<cheesypieces> although i have the kubuntu-desktop installed if thats what you mena
<gmcastil> Pelo: i'm surprised that installing OO didn't install the jre at the same time
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with the "X" process after I idle. It just started happening all of a sudden.
<annienygma> yes, that's what I mean..
<K_Nine> cheesypieces: Can you log out and log back in to Ubuntu?
<Pelo> gmcastil, did you reinstall OOo ?
<gmcastil> Pelo: no
<iNTRONIX> How do i change login screens and bootup themes in Ubuntu?
<gmcastil> Pelo: i added a couple of oo packages, namely calc
<cheesypieces> yes, but with the kubuntu start up screen
<annienygma> I have noticed that if I want to switch my startup screen, I just use synaptic to install another desktop
<Pelo> !theme | iNTRONIX
<ubotu> iNTRONIX: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<belorix> can anyone walk me through teh madwifi install i dont quit under stand it
<WhoNeedszzz> this is a big problem so i need help bad
<scguy318> iNTRONIX: for changing bootup splash see !usplash
<Pelo> gmcastil, calc is the spreadsheet right ? should have been there by default
<iNTRONIX> ok htx
<annienygma> for instance, when I wanted to try xubuntu, I ran sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop... when it installed, I set my login preferences to gnome, but my startup screen still says xubuntu
<iNTRONIX> thx
<K_Nine> cheesypieces: Do you have the Gnome desktop installed?
<cheesypieces> k_nine, yes i do
<WhoNeedszzz> has anyone had trouble with the "X" process??
<cheesypieces> in fact its what i use
<cheesypieces> but i just can't find the options to change the login page
<annienygma> and I have installed xubuntu, but then ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and it gave me the ubuntu startup screen, but I still had the option of either the gnome or the xubuntu desktop, despite my startup screen changing
<Pelo> belorix, first put the install cd in the comp,  then try menu > systsm>`admin > restricted driver , if you don'T have a restricted driver for your hardware there,  you'll need to use the windows driver to run your wifi card,  you'll first need to install ndiswrapper from the cd , thenyou can copy the windows wifi dirver on your ubuntu hdd somewhere and tell ndiswrapper where it is
<gmcastil> Pelo: ...by looking at the descriptions, java7 is based on openJDK, java6 is the sun flavor
<K_Nine> cheesypieces: I have Ubuntu, Kubuntu and XFCE and they all change. I guess I can't help you.
<robdig> cheesypieces: system->administration->login window
<Pelo> belorix,  that's as much as I know
<annienygma> so whenever I get bored with my startup screen I just change it that way... hope it helps..
<Pelo> gmcastil, remove 7 and reinstall 6 that is my best guess at this time
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone?
<cheesypieces> robdig, i've looked there... the option isn't there
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, we need a better question
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz: Anyone parted. !;)
<gmcastil> Pelo: yup, that was my plan too
<WhoNeedszzz> Pelo, I gave a better question
<WhoNeedszzz> no one responded
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, try again, this is a busy channel, some questions jsut dont, get noticed
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with the "X" process after I idle. It just started happening all of a sudden.
<gmcastil> Pelo: is there anything that i have to do after instaling it? or is that enough?
<WhoNeedszzz> it shoots up in processor usage
<robdig> cheesypieces: sure it is, you can change your themes on the local tab
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz:  The X process is very difficult. That may be why.
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, wht trouble are you having with the X process, what is happening that makes you think you have a problem
<WhoNeedszzz> 99% cpu usage
<Pelo> gmcastil, should be enough
<cheesypieces> no really, its not there
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, whatvideo card ?
<cheesypieces> i must have deleted it when fannying around
<belorix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys  second one up from the bottum but it doesnt work out of teh box
<WhoNeedszzz> nvidia geforce 8800 gts
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, restricted driver or binairy 6
<Pelo> ?
<Taylor> I'm having issues with my bootup; every time I do, I come to a terminal interface rather than a graphical one.
<WhoNeedszzz> binary
<jebuswasmyname> Anyone familiar with slapd?
<jebuswasmyname> and ldap
<WhoNeedszzz> Pelo, binary
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, no clue,  try reinstalling the binairy
<WhoNeedszzz> Pelo, just installed the lates
<WhoNeedszzz> latest*
<gmcastil> Pelo: still doesn't like that path
<arrrghhh> hey is there any way to get ubuntu to give me some visual feedback on a program running?  like kde's cheesy bouncing icon when you start a program.
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, that might be the issue then , if the problem just started,  I'm not realy familiar with nvidia cards, you might want to do a search about this in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz: Maybe if you post on the forum if no one here knows.
<WhoNeedszzz> ugh
<Zasch> Hello! I have Russian music on my computer, but when I try to use gtkpod to add it to my ipod, the Cyrillic is rendered as blank spaces (obviously making it impossible to differentiate the songs). What do I do?
<WhoNeedszzz> Pelo, It happened after x server of xorg updated
<Pelo> gmcastil, remove all the java from the comp, reboot and then try reinstalling just java 6 -jre
<jebuswasmyname> Or is there a way to remove packages on ubuntu back to a base install (or nearly base install)?
<gmcastil> Pelo: does your JRE show up in that window of installed jres?
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, you can revert to the previous xserver,  check in synaptic find the packge , right click properties , you should be able to isntall the preivious version ofthe package
<arrrghhh> WhoNeedszzz, did you install the driver via the restricted driver manager?
<Pelo> gmcastil, in open office ? yes, that is where I got that link from
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, no the nvidia binary
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz: Did you try to uninstall the driver and re-install.
<arrrghhh> WhoNeedszzz, and if X is borked you can always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the nvidia driver to vesa
<WhoNeedszzz> K_Nine, yes, i installed the latest driver
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, NO! vesa sucks
<arrrghhh> hey
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz: Did you uninstall first.
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, nvidia's driver is great
<arrrghhh> i'm telling you how to get into a GUI
<arrrghhh> if need be
<compwiz18> vesa will work when other stuff won't for the most part
<arrrghhh> then install via restricted drivers manager, that's the 'recommended' way.
<WhoNeedszzz> K_Nine, uninstall what?
<gmcastil> Pelo: i may have found a forum post about this
<Pelo> gmcastil, congrats
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, no it isn't. the restricted driver doesn't work properly
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz: Uninstall the driver for the nvidia card.
<WhoNeedszzz> K_Nine, oh, how?
<toresn> are anyone in here using the proggy font(s) ?
<gmcastil> Pelo: not necessarily...no one figured it out
<arrrghhh> WhoNeedszzz, ok did you stop the window manager and install the nvidia binary from console?
<gmcastil> Pelo: just a couple of posts about how it worked fine for them - not really helpful :)
<toresn> it looks terrible in my gnome-terminal (proggy clean)... not at all like it probably should be
<WhoNeedszzz> K_Nine, the nvidia manager says it is using the latest
<Pelo> gmcastil, you can also try removing OOo and reinastallling that
<K_Nine> WhoNeedszzz: Oh, that's right, you did binary.
<WhoNeedszzz> K_Nine, yes that is the only way it installs
<lordleemo> jebuswasmyname    try  sudo apt-get purge slapd
<K_Nine> Then go to versa to redo it.
<WhoNeedszzz> K_Nine, whoops that was directed to arrrghhh
<Pelo> gmcastil, in any case , are you doing this becaue you have functions in OOo that are not working or are you jsut looking for trouble ?
<arrrghhh> WhoNeedszzz, ok... and then X fails to load when you reboot?
<jebuswasmyname> thanks lordleemo !!
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, if it failed...i wouldn't be here
<Pelo> afk
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, that isn't my problem
<arrrghhh> uh.. ok so what's the problem?  lol
<jebuswasmyname> lordleemo: invalid operation
<WhoNeedszzz> u weren't here
<WhoNeedszzz> my X process is killing my processor usage
<WhoNeedszzz> 99%
<gmcastil> Pelo: yes...need java, yes...looking for trouble, and also don't like errors when i run programs
<devils-haven> helo again i need the help of wise men, logitech mouse back forword button how can i get it to to work
<arrrghhh> oh
<WhoNeedszzz> it happens when i idle
<arrrghhh> xorg is taking all of the processor priority?
<WhoNeedszzz> no the "X" process
<arrrghhh> yea
<arrrghhh> that one lol
<WhoNeedszzz> not priority
<WhoNeedszzz> it is using it
<arrrghhh> ok, in xorg.conf what driver is it actually using?
<WhoNeedszzz> 99%
<arrrghhh> that's what i mean... c'mon i'm tryin to help you
<rook> ok
<rook> guys?
<rook> i hav an internet prblem
<WhoNeedszzz> ahhh
<WhoNeedszzz> it has something about loading the "glx" module
<rook> can anyone help?
<Flynsarmy> gos I'm currently remote dekstopping to my windows pc using the "Terminal Server Client". This views my win desktop. Is there a way to get the Windows windows acting as if they were just regular windows on ubuntu?
<gmcastil> Pelo: apparently, some people have had problems if OO isn't installed with a JRE already present
<Pelo> !enter | rook
<ubotu> rook: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrrghhh> WhoNeedszzz, that might be the problem...
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, glx module is being loaded
<rook> ohhh
<Pelo> gmcastil, but are YOU having problems ?
<WhoNeedszzz> Guys, does the nvidia binary use glx?
<gmcastil> yes
<arrrghhh> rook, just ask your question!!!
<Pelo> rook, what is the problem you are having ?
<compuwiz> could someone help me with an iptables issue?
<rook> ok thanks but can anyone help me with my wirless problem?
<Pelo> compuwiz, what is the issue
<gmcastil> Pelo: i don't relaly want to remove 300 MB of openoffice
<arrrghhh> WhoNeedszzz, have you tried the 'nvidia' or the 'nv'?
<Pelo> !wifi | rook
<ubotu> rook: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, i'm using nvidia
<rook> what?
<Pelo> gmcastil, you can reinstall it from the cd, you won't have to dl it agin
<Taylor> I'm having issues with my bootup; every time I do, I come to a terminal interface rather than a graphical one. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried startx, starting gdm, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<passbe> i have a php upload form, when i submit this form php reports the file has not been uploaded, i have checked apache logs and all seems ok, but when i ls /tmp i do not see the file, does anyone have any ideas ?
<lordleemo> jebuswasmyname try   dpkg --purge slapd
<wers> I have a problem with my usplash screen. it's too big and it doesn't fit my screen. How can I adjust it?
<compuwiz> i have a script that redirects thigs for a certain poty top another computer, but how would I change it so it would work for another ip with another destination?
<Pelo> Taylor, you've already tried everyting i would have suggested
<Pelo> wers, is this the original one or did you mess with it ?
<rook> ok
<kououken> Guys, has anyone heard of the "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5 Hang" error?  I don't get a prompt or anything during boot, it just hangs. Most of the information I could google was related to old BIOS problems, but this is a new system.
<wers> Pelo, the original one
<Taylor> Alright, thanks Pelo
<WhoNeedszzz> arrrghhh, i'm trying it without the glx thing now
<wers> I didn't do anything with it
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks for the help
<rook> ummm  on my networking tools it downt have the wirless thing
<Pelo> wers, is this a new problem or is it recent ?
<kououken> New install on a 500gb SATA hard drive, but it hangs at GRUB Loading Stage 1.5
<wers> Pelo, since I installed gutsy
<russ> hi, I'm having an unknown problem with samba accessing winXP machines on my home network and vice versa.  When I select Places->Network I can't see the other computers and they cant see me
<Pelo> wers, check in the forum
<arrrghhh> kououken, do you get error 17?
<Pelo> russ, #samba
<rook> i only get wired and modem i dont get wirless
<K_Nine> russ: Are there firewalls in place?
<compuwiz> Pelo, i have a script that redirects thigs for a certain poty top another computer, but how would I change it so it would work for another ip with another destination?
<kououken> arrrghhh, nope, no error.  It just hangs at stage 1.5 with cursor (not prompt)
<Pelo> rook,  open the network properties thingy and set roaming mode
<iNTRONIX> How do I change Boot screen in Ubuntu?
<rook> how pelo?
<arrrghhh> kououken, well i'd check that menu.lst file...
<Pelo> rook, menu > system> admin > network
<arrrghhh> make sure it's pointed at the right drive/partition
<Pelo> compuwiz, that's a bit over my head
<russ> K_Nine no, there shouldn't be. odd thing is that one of the computers I cannot even successfully ping
<rook> i come up with woired connection and modem connection
<compuwiz> ok, thats what everyone has said
<bod_> !repo > atcla
<Pelo> rook, dd you read the wifi documentation recommended by ubotu ?
<maxownz> what's an easy to setup and manage ftp server?
<rook> i looked at it and i wasrally confused
<Pelo> rook,  select wired, and click properties,  set roaming in there
<RequinB5> where is my sources.list file
<gorlak> i have a question, i have a headless ubuntu 7.10 server that i have up and working, the only problem being the screen resolution defaults back to 800x600 when no monitor is attacked, (it correctly does 1440x900 w/ monitor) even after editing the xorg.conf and rebooting i still get the low resolution, any ideas on what i could do to force it to a higher resolution?
<rook> okk
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know what i'm taking about with visual feedback after you run a program?  i have a person's computer who is slow... and it's running xubuntu because of it.  kde was not friendly with it at all.
<Pelo> rook,  also check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<BronxAngel> is there a swat for ftp?
<rook> i have been
<arrrghhh> RequinB5, /etc/apt/sources.list
<RequinB5> thanks
<rook> and it is set for roaming on wired
<russ> K_Nine and the other one I can connect to and see the directories by file->connect to server and entering the host name directly, yet it does not show up in my "windows network"
<arrrghhh> RequinB5, there's also a find feature in the terminal - 'man find'
<atcla> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Zasch> Does anyone know how to get Cyrillic to work properly in Ubuntu?
<iNTRONIX> How to change Boot screen?
<jack-desktop> !mouse
<Pelo> rook,  menu > systm> admin > restricted driver, see if tehre is a driver for your wifi card
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pelo> !theme | iNTRONIX
<ubotu> iNTRONIX: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BronxAngel> is there a swat for ftp?
<rook> u it has atheros hardware acess layers there
<iNTRONIX> pelo: !theme ? whats that?
<Pelo> rook, install it
<arrrghhh> iNTRONIX, he gave you a bunch of suggestions thru a bot in the room...
<Pelo> iNTRONIX, it's a trigger for ubotu to give you the links that come right after
<rook> its enabled alrady and in use pelo
<iNTRONIX> ok
<jfkdsljio> im running firefox in wine
<ttl-> hi
<arrrghhh> jfkdsljio, why would you do that...
<atcla_ubuntu> bod_
<Pelo> rook, that's as far as I can get you
<jfkdsljio> because its fun
<arrrghhh> jfkdsljio, sounds stupid
<arrrghhh> but what do i know
<bod_> atcla_ubuntu, hi
<jfkdsljio> exactly, what do you know about having fun
<K_Nine> russ: Here is the doc page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<iNTRONIX> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<rook> how  am i going to fix it then?
<atcla_ubuntu> if u check my /ctcp atcla_ubuntu version
<Pelo> arrrghhh, the fun part is that you can do stuff like tha in linux, you can't in windows
<arrrghhh> if that's what you call having fun... you need to go to this place i call 'outside';
<BronxAngel> is there a swat for ftp?
<atcla_ubuntu> will see that im on xchat
<sersocker> wenas, alguien me exa una mano?
<bod_> atcla_ubuntu, i dunno how to do that,.,. come back to pm
<arrrghhh> you can run programs that are native for linux... but are the windows version... in linux.  stupid.
<russ> K_Nine ok, I looked thru it before but will try again
<jfkdsljio> lol, you miss the point entirely
<rook> what?
<K_Nine> russ: Try turning off the wondoze firewall.
<Kama> does anyone have an opinion of totem media player vs VLC player?
<rook> VLC
<jfkdsljio> vlc rocks!!
<arrrghhh> vlc is my fav
<Pelo> arrrghhh, I think he's just doing it for a laugh
<arrrghhh> way more powerful
<jfkdsljio> what about kde or gnome, whats better?
<arrrghhh> plays pretty much everything you throw at it
<rook> gnome
<ttl-> today i installed the latest ubuntu to my toshiba tecra s1, everything works well except one thing, during boot the screen is completely blank (black) until gdm loads and then everything is normal again...
<arrrghhh> they both have their benefits
<arrrghhh> i prefer kde
<ttl-> is there anything i can do about that?
<arrrghhh> probablyt
<Pelo> jfkdsljio, it's a matter of personnal prefs,  new linux users tend to prefer gnome it is freindlier
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: Gnome has less bloat, KDE has more features.
<rainwalker> what are we talking about?
<arrrghhh> but can anyone help me get xfce or gnome for that matter to produce some visual feedback when i start a program
<arrrghhh> K_Nine, i don't know about the less bloat part... but there's more options in kde, and gnome *seems* to do things automagically better
<arrrghhh> like unbreakable X, the new printer zeroconf thing, that's all 7.10 gnome specific
<jfkdsljio> well thanks, i like gnome because it doesnt krash all the time
<rainwalker> you can tweak KDE way more, and with gnome bloat depends on what the OS comes with
<arrrghhh> KDE doesn't crash on any of my three machines at work
<arrrghhh> or my two machines at home
<K_Nine> arrrghhh: I think automagically depends a lot on the distro.
<arrrghhh> K_Nine, i would agree
<Pelo> arrrghhh, you seem like a real 1337 ,  do you know how to http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/6%2C760+Fonts?content=9883
<Pelo> arrrghhh, nevermind , wrong link
<arrrghhh> i am far from leet my friene
<arrrghhh> der
<arrrghhh> friend
<jfkdsljio> pelo do it again i want to see the right link
<Pelo> arrrghhh, do you know how to Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600.
<arrrghhh> Pelo, do i care?
<jfkdsljio> lol that was funny.
<Pelo> arrrghhh, I'm asking for help
<jfkdsljio> baudrate must be 9600
<jfkdsljio> o he's serious, nevermind.
<K_Nine> arrrghhh: Over the last 7 years I've installed 192 distros and their upgrades.
<jfkdsljio> you counted?!
<arrrghhh> K_Nine, so what's your favorit
<arrrghhh> e
<Pelo> jfkdsljio, I have no idea how to do taht bit,  , it's to setup a pen plotter
<K_Nine> arrrghhh: Right now it close between PCLinuxOS and Linux Mint.
<ttl-> i also found that using dosbox in native 80x25 modus (pressing alt-enter) gives a distorted screen (screen content vibrates horizontally)
<arrrghhh> hey Dr_willis i remember you.  you know how to produce visual feedback on programs when they run don'tcha
<qaesar> ey guys, need installing ubuntu from DVD on AMD64, but i have a cd and no cd-rw only dvd at hand
<jfkdsljio> linux mint is going debian
<jfkdsljio> no more full ubuntu repo compatibility
<nickrud_> Pelo: that must be from some instructions, are they on the web? (I'll bite, the dish seems to be getting a bit stale and shouldn't get thrown out)
<rainwalker> K_Nine: what is it people like about PCLinuxOS?
<arrrghhh> qaesar, uhm... use a usb stick?!?
<qaesar> yeah i have on
<Pelo> nickrud_, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=CalComp-Artisan_1023_penplotter
<jfkdsljio> pclos is all perty and nooby looking, real friendly
<jfkdsljio> and feature rich
<jfkdsljio> kinda slow tho
<rainwalker> jfkdsljio: but ubuntu is debian based?
<arrrghhh> rainwalker, yes
<jfkdsljio> yes ubuntu is debian based
<jfkdsljio> and mint linux is ubuntu based
<qaesar> but how do i "burn" the iso image on the usb in windows ?
<ttl-> did anybody experience the same or knows how to fix it?
<K_Nine> rainwalker: It is easy for Windoze converts because it was set up to  look and act like XP. And, most things are set up to work automagically.
<rainwalker> ohh ok
<arrrghhh> qaesar, it's difficult... there's instructions on ubuntuforums i think is where i found 'em
<blackace11> i haven't been on here in a while... what was command to log onto nickserver?
<Pelo> qaesar, just unpack the iso like it was a zip and copy it to the usb , top level
<arrrghhh> or the wiki
<rainwalker> jfkdsljio: so why wouldn't mint be able to use the ubuntu repos?
<wormintrude> blackace11, '/msg nickserv identify <passwd>'
<rainwalker> blackace11: it's /msg nickserv <whatever>
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  mint can use the ubuntu repos.
<BagelMaster> New question: Is there any way I can disable the trackpoint but not the touchpad or an external mouse?
<voice> can someone give me some help with the latest ubuntu hardy heron alpha please?
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  im using them now :)
<jfkdsljio> if it were debian based? it would be able to use them, but there wouldnt be a full seemless compatibility
<arrrghhh> damnit!  visual feedback of programs that run!
<qaesar> or how do i use a DVD burning a cd iso, or where is the DVD iso of 7.10
<qaesar> amd64
<n6hgg> sudo ssh root@192.168.1.112
<Dr_willis> qaesar,  why bother with the dvd? the cd is a much smaller download.
<rainwalker> Dr_willis: that's what I mean, jfkdsljio says mint won't be able to because it's going debian, but ubuntu is based on debian, so what's the problem?
<arrrghhh> qaesar, you can burn a cd iso to a dvd, but you said you didn't have a dvd burner
<K_Nine> qaesar: Go to Distrowatch.com to find the DVD.
<Pelo> qaesar, you can burn a cd iso to a dvd it should work
<n6hgg> oopz, sorry
<arrrghhh> n6hgg, you shouln't run ssh as root
<cellofellow> hey, does anybody know how to scan an IP range for used addresses?
<qaesar> no, i have one, but i have only DVDRs and no CDs
<n6hgg> yea, oh well
<Pelo> qaesar, and you can find the dvd.iso on the ubuntu.com site, from the dl section jsut select pick a mirror
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  last i looked mint was thinking bout going to a debian base.  if it does. then there will be issues.  Of course If it does that - i will stop using Mint.
<arrrghhh> qaesar, you can burn cd images to dvds...
<qaesar> and nero wont let me burn the cd iso to a dvd iso
<jfkdsljio> rainwalker because ubuntu repositories are for ubuntu, not all ubuntu repositories will work right on a regular debian install.
<arrrghhh> it's just kinda a waste
<blackace11> can anyone assist me in getting ndiswrapper working on my dell d520? i've been to 2 different walkthroughs and can't get it working
<arrrghhh> qaesar, if you're in windows use imgburn
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  mixing debian and ubuntu repos is the issue :)
<rainwalker> Dr_willis, jfkdsljio: why would they move to debian?
<arrrghhh> rainwalker, probably stability
<wormintrude> qaesar, if u're in winDOS, just toss the thing
<wormintrude> :D
<Bonyo> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  go ask the Mint guys why they are talking about moving.  Could be they dont like the 6mo release stuff.
<jfkdsljio> i'm not sure why, but they already have an alpha version available
<arrrghhh> i'm goin with stability
<qaesar> lol
<Dr_willis> rainwalker,  Mint has some neat things.. but really i dont see much point in it, ubuntu releases keep getting better and better and make the spinoffs like mint seem redundant.
<arrrghhh> so... visual feedback on programs that run?  like the silly bouncing icons in kde?
<K_Nine> arrrghhh: There was a post in the Mint forum on why but I can't remember now. It was in general announcements.
<arrrghhh> that don't always work right and piss me off sometimes
<jfkdsljio> mint has more of the "just works" flavor
<Dr_willis> most of the mint 'enhancements' are just toolks they wrote in python. and a few other tweaks.
<arrrghhh> but i have a newbie here with xubuntu cuz her machine is slower than molases in january
<iNTRONIX> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jfkdsljio> when i used krashde, i disabled bouncing icons
<rainwalker> Dr_willis, jfkdsljio: things have actually always worked better for me with Ubuntu, and if they get the visual refresh right with Hardy, I'll be perfectly happy
<blackace11> can anyone assist me in getting ndiswrapper working on my dell d520? i've been to 2 different walkthroughs and can't get it working
<Pelo> iNTRONIX, you can also query the bot in private so you don't spam the channel  try typing /msg ubotu !theme
<jfkdsljio> You're still using Hardy?
<arrrghhh> K_Nine, about visual feedback of programs that run?  i don't want to install mint on here...
<jfkdsljio> All I can say to that is Wow!
<jfkdsljio> You're off the support chart.
<arrrghhh> jfkdsljio, what the heck are you talking about or two...
<rainwalker> jfkdsljio: I'm not using hardy
<jfkdsljio> arrrghhh, i'm going to run imgburn in wine, for your sake.
<arrrghhh> jfkdsljio, can you get like quicken to work in wine?
<arrrghhh> that would be for my dad's sake
<mynyml> my mic doesnt work in skype, any help would be greatly appreciated
<blackace11> can anyone assist me in getting ndiswrapper working on my dell d520? i've been to 2 different walkthroughs and can't get it working
<K_Nine> arrrghhh: Kmymoney2 is a pretty good quicken alt.
<Pelo> mynyml, try asking in #skype
<nickrud_> Pelo: yah, I see that now.
<jfkdsljio> I actually got photoshop CS2 and Golive CS to work in wine.
<arrrghhh> K_Nine, i know... but he's real picky.  he hates outlook but uses it for the 'great contact list integration'.  ugh.
<mynyml> Pelo: there is no #skype ...
<jfkdsljio> imgburn says No Devices Detected!
<arrrghhh> K_Nine, and i'll have to remember that one... the only other one i've heard of was like gnumoney or something like that
<jfkdsljio> I guess ill add it to appdb as garbage
<arrrghhh> gnucash... id unno
<Pelo> nickrud_,  I can probably fget it to work if I can make a spooler to redirest to localhost/ttyS2 or soemting
<K_Nine> arrrghhh: Gnucash
<Pelo> nickrud_, don't worry about it ,  eventualy someone in #cups will answer me
<nickrud_> Pelo: frustrating that it's listed as working perfectly but without any reasonable docs
<sigma> Hello
<LurkersA> Hey guys. Would I be correct in thinking that 'VariableName = raw_input("Details")' will store the inputted value as a string?
<Pelo> nickrud_, tell me about it
<denetor> hi, i have a hard time getting rotten flash 9 to work with sound. I tried alsa-oss and /etc/firefox/firefoxrc's FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" but i dosen't do the trick. Newest shiny updated 6.06 LTS. Any ideas?
<jfkdsljio> I am going to run all my native linux applications in wine if they have a windows version.
<sigma> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my internal bluetooth adapter, what can I do?
<jfkdsljio> First and foremost I must install xchat2 for windows.
<Pelo> denetor, the instaler for flash is broken,  get the tar.gz from the adobe website
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: I use CrossOver Office.
<blackace11> can anyone assist me in getting ndiswrapper working on my dell d520? i've been to 2 different walkthroughs and can't get it working
 * nickrud wishes wine wasn't created, it creates false hopes
<gorlak> i have a question, anyway to force a higher screen resolution onto a computer that doesnt have a monitor attached?
<Pelo> jfkdsljio, why would you do such a thing ? just for the laughs ?
<K_Nine> blackace11: I can't, just to give you an answer.
<jfkdsljio> K_Nine I don't like that app, its too far behind wine .9.54
<blackace11> k_nine ty lol
<jfkdsljio> I have cxoffice pro 6.2, and signed up to be an advocate, but they never got back to me
<Pelo> nickrud, I finaly got a decent CAD software thanks to wine , don'T diss it
<Dr_willis> qcad does all i need for my cad needs. :) but it depends on your needs I guess
<jfkdsljio> Pelo, pretty much yeah, I have a partimage backup that I restore sometimes daily.
 * nickrud sniffs, and is not chastened
<Kama> another noob question here.  how do I get pidgin to open a chat on another irc server?
<Pelo> Dr_willis, I'm used to autocad,  I'm a bit demanding
<jfkdsljio> Pelo, SystemRescueCD Linux is fawesome.
<iNTRONIX> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<blackace11> can anyone assist me in getting ndiswrapper working on my dell d520? i've been to 2 different walkthroughs and can't get it working
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  i cant afford autocad. :)
<Pelo> !botabuse | iNTRONIX
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  im suprised autocad even worked with wine.
<ubotu> iNTRONIX: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: There must be a reason for it. You have to pay for it. It must do something that wine won't.
<denetor> Pelo: I had no luck with a direct install from adobe either.
<transporter_ii> Anyone use crossover office? I have a quick question...
<spoon> do changes you make (packages installed on unionfs, kernel modules installed) persist when you install them on the liveCD and then Install to hard drive????
<Pelo> Dr_willis, not autocad,  progecad smart
<fxd> Can someone help me? I'm on the last step of a page to get my wireless working and I can't figure it out.
<mkquist> Kama: set up an account for that server
<Pelo> Dr_willis, it's an autocad close, very nice,   www.progesoft.com
<jfkdsljio> K_Nine it has perfected code for a small range of applications, whereas wine focuses on implementing the full windows API.
<blackace11> i'm also haveing trouble with wlan on my d520
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  there is a free smart! verson for home use
<rainwalker> wait whoa just popped back in, what's this about autocad?
<iNTRONIX> ubotu: Just a bot?
<sigma> anyone know how to setup bluetooth on a dell inspiron with internal adapter? the system is not picking it up and I've tried the setup that was on the wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kama> MK - hmm, i tried that, it seemed like the obvious place to start
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: I used it for Photoshop.
<Pelo> iNTRONIX, yes ubotu is a bot ,
<Kama> and I do have a keen sence of the obvious
<Pelo> rainwalker, I found a autocad clone that works well on wine,  and there is a free version for home users
<meoblast001> i have a question to ask and i know the answer will probably be no, but does anyone know if a free linux game similar to ratchet and clank exists.... something thats a shooting game with a plot?
<fxd> Can someone help installing a driver with ndiswrapper?
<jfkdsljio> What version?
<Pelo> rainwalker, www.progesoft.com,   it's called smarty
<jfkdsljio> K_Nine what version?
<rainwalker> Pelo: I hope you realize you totally just made my day
<Pelo> smart
<blackace11> can anyone help me with my wlan? i can't get ndiswrapper to recognize/install the inf file
<Pelo> rainwalker, and you can make my day if you can help me figure out how to get my pen plotter to work on linux
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: It will only go up to 7. I have CS3 extended on the Windoze machine.
<rainwalker> pen plotter?
<Pelo> rainwalker, big printer that works by dragging pens across the paper
<Arbitrary> fxd, what's the problem with ndiswrapper, have you consulted the man page?
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: After 7, you need an XP emulator.
<jfkdsljio> K_Nine if you install wine .9.54 you can install Photoshop CS2.
<rainwalker> Pelo: oh...I have no idea
<jfkdsljio> I have it working quite well.
<fxd> Arbitrary: yes i have, i can't get ndiswrapper to install the .inf file
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: Neat. I'll have to try that out. thx.
<Pelo> rainwalker,  this is what I need to do Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600.
<blackace11> i'm having same problem as fxd
<Pelo> rainwalker, Dr_willis  , direct link to smart http://www.progesoft.com/compra/index.asp?left=progecad2008smart&lang=eng
<meoblast001> im guessing that since no one is answering my question, that means most ppl dont know.... which would also mean it probably doesnt exist
<jfkdsljio> K_Nine yeah, It was listed as "gold" on appdb, but the things reported not working work great for me, on Mint Linux.
<blackace11> arbitrary: could you assist me with the issue also?
<rainwalker> Pelo: are you talking about the "trial version"?
<Arbitrary> fxd, blackacell, make sure you are using a version of the windows driver that ndiswrapper supports
<jfkdsljio> Image Ready works great too, not sure why I need image ready.
<jfkdsljio> But it works great.
<Pelo> rainwalker, not a trial version,  smart is for real,   progecad is the trial one
<K_Nine> jfk, I have a Rontec Combox Trios that is a switch to any one of three hard drives on my Linux machine. I have mint on one drive. I'll try it.
<rainwalker> Pelo: oh wow...ok, well I found the download button link haha
<lilg111111> need help installing flash player 9 in gusty i also do not have sound
<Arbitrary> fxd, do you get an error message?
<fxd> arbitrary: i have the driver, have installed ndiswrapper, but it's the command "sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185.inf" that doesn't work
<Belorix_> Ok i have a Linksys Wusb54gsc adapter and i cannot get it to work anyone hlep please i tryed ndiswraper
<Pelo> rainwalker,  I haven't worked with it yet, just goofed around a bit, but I am very impressed
<Pelo> Belorix_, did you lookup your model in the forum ?  www.ubuntuforums.org
<fxd> Arbitrary: I don't get any message, but when I check to see if it worked with "ndiswrapper -l", nothing shows up
<Belorix_> yea
<Belorix_> i didnt find anything helpful
<blackace11> i've used this same driver before... but when i sudo ndiswrapper -i <location> it just tells me the ndiswrapper info...
<Pelo> lilg111111, get the tar.gz from the adobe website,  the installer in ubuntu is broken
<flats> Anyone here familiar with the nvidia 7800 GTX go drivers under ubuntu?  To say i'm frustrated is an understatement
<blackace11> when i do ndiswrapper -l i get invalidd driver
<flats> Is there a list of nvidia cards ubuntu doesn't support?
<jfkdsljio> flats, it should be easy to install the nvidia drivers with restricted driver manager
<rainwalker> Pelo: I'm in an autocad dual-credit class at school and we use autodesk software, which isn't available for linux
<kououken> Anyone know how to fix the "hangs at Grub Loading stage 1.5" problem? Googling hasn't solved the issue.
<Pelo> Belorix_,  you'll have to come and ask in the chanel again, at different times on different days,  the ppl in here change and there are different skill avaialbe at different time
<flats> As soon as I chose restricted driver, all I can get is standard VGA
<jfkdsljio> did you reboot?
<Arbitrary> fxd, you should be getting a confirmation  I think....have you blacklisted any conflicting native drivers?
<rainwalker> flats: I don't know about drivers, but if you're trying to get compiz to work, the command "SKIP_CHECKS=yes" will force it
<jfkdsljio> go to terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<Pelo> rainwalker, I'M aware,  autodesk made it,s bed with MS,   autocad now runs on .net so it makes it very hard to port
<lilg111111> how do you install a tar
<flats> I've rebooted and followed 3 or 4 different steps to activate it and it was fine immediately after install and not since
<jfkdsljio> then you can adjust the resolution and stuff
<Marfi> hey, the monitor im using can handle 1600x1200. but, when i put it to that resolution, it keeps the same 1280x1024, and "slides" the rest of the screen. any ideas?
<Pelo> lilg111111,  it's jsut an archinve,  extract it to your desktop and read the instrucions in side
<fxd> arbitrary: yeah, I blacklisted the other drivers. actually i'm working on it in another window and i think it may have worked. i'm going to restart and try it out. thanks for taking the time though
<rainwalker> Pelo: you're joking, it's on .NET?!
<DIL> Beloriz_, There are many smart people here one of which is not me, i used to have a Linksys i changed and got a netgear works right out of the box
<flats> I know it works because it worked as soon as I installed.  Haven't been able to get it back however
<Pelo> Marfi, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the extra resolutions you need
<Pelo> rainwalker, since 14 I beleive
<rainwalker> Pelo: 14 what?
<Pelo> rainwalker, autocad r14
<Arbitrary> np
<Pelo> rainwalker,  actualy I think r14 was the last one that didn't work on .net
<rainwalker> Pelo: um...I don't get what you mean, the autocad we use is just "autocad 2008"
<Marfi> Pelo, they are in there
<blackace11> arbitrary: any way you can help me get ndiswrapper working? should i do sometype of purge?
<Marfi> im gonna restart X to see if htat does it
<BlueLaguna> I have a video card with a VGA port and a DVI port.  Would I be able to setup dual monitors if I plug in one of each?
<K_Nine> lilg111111: Try this from Tuxfiles http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<Pelo> rainwalker, I,ve been using autocad for 20 years ,  I have a history,
<Arbitrary> blackacell, purge? what did you have in mind?
<rainwalker> Pelo: hm...well I don't know what r14 is, but as long as this program you told me about works with autodesk's autocad programs, I'm happy
<blackace11> arbitrary: well it doesn't work... should i delete everything with ndiswrapper and try again?
<Marfi> Pelo,  didn't work
<Pelo> rainwalker, progecad smart makes and read dwg , but it probably doesnT' have all the same commands as autocad 2008
<flats> Is there a way to just redetect my video drivers as it did during install?  even running the dpkg --reconfigure ... didn't work
<atcla_ubuntu> !background
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arbitrary> blackacell, yes, uninstall any driver you've installed with ndiswrapper
<Pelo> Marfi, what video card ?
<K_Nine> lilg111111: If you didn't delete your Makefile, you may be able to remove the program by doing a make uninstall
<blackace11> arbitrary: how?
<Arbitrary> blackacell, then, make sure you've blacklisted any native driver
<DIL> Belorix_, There are many smart people here one of which is not me, i used to have a Linksys i changed and got a netgear works right out of the box
<SpookyET>  Does anyone know how to make pm-utils call s2ram, s2disk?
<atcla_ubuntu> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Arbitrary> blackacell, have you consulted the ndiswrapper man page?
<blackace11> arbitrary, i've blacklisted the native drver
<Pelo> K_Nine, there is no make file in the flash tar.gz  there is just a couple of fils that you need to copy to some folder
<Dukan_Studying> ...
<blackace11> i went to #ndiswrapper but no one will say anything and i've used a walktrhough ....
<jfkdsljio> whoopsidaisy
<jfkdsljio> wine froze me
<Pelo> Dukan_Studying, what is the problme ?
<Dukan_Studying> nothing
<Marfi> Pelo, nvidia 7800gt
<K_Nine> blackace11: Leave it there and set up a system sound to play when someone answers.
<robdig> Pelo: your question got me interested...I found this link which may help you...the example print filter is just a pass through...so maybe it will work for you? http://eloquence.marxmeier.com/sdb/html/1123683643.html
<Marfi> Pelo, i just can't remember where the setting for "extended desktop" is
 * Pelo gets the "tools" to drag it out of Dukan_Studying 
<blackace11> k_nine: what?
<Pelo> Marfi, there is a special way to do this for nvidia cards,   check in the repos for nvidia config or nvidia settings or someting
<flats> Marfi: That a laptop?
<Marfi> flats, nope, desktop + projector
<jfkdsljio> oh pooh
<Pelo> robdig, thanks I'll check it out,
<blackace11> arbitrary has been answering me
<flats> Marfi: KK
<atcla_ubuntu> atc@atc-ubundu:~$ ./hlds_run
<atcla_ubuntu> bash: ./hlds_run: No such file or directory
<atcla_ubuntu> atc@atc-ubundu:~$ ./steam
<atcla_ubuntu> bash: ./steam: No such file or directory
<MinusSeven> ubundu?
<K_Nine> blackace11: I'm using the Konversation IRC chat program and I can set up a sound file to play when someone answers a post on any channel. I usually and on several channels or doing something else. So I find that feature handy.
<blackace11> k_nine: i'm using xchat and it changes colors ...
<Dukan_Studying> shit
<kmip> a very quick gutsy question: /etc/fstab is empty (??) but I need to add a remote NFS drive; I can mount it from the command line, but how do I enable it to mount at boot?
<Pelo> robdig, did you check the link with the instructiosn I originaly had to setup my printer ?
<robdig> Pelo: no, didn't see it
<flats> Is there a way to just redetect my video drivers as it did during install?  even running the dpkg --reconfigure ... didn't work
<Pelo> robdig, here it is,  it does tell me what to do , I just have no idea how  http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=CalComp-Artisan_1023_penplotter
<kmip> (and why is /etc/fstab empty?  how can that be? where do you add swap partitions.  I'm really confused)
<Dukan_Studying> oh my bugs :'(
<Pelo> kmip, you probably misstyped ,
<Arbitrary> blackacell, as the man page suggests, use ndiswrapper -r <drivername> to remove the driver
<tom2002> i have a java question
<kmip> pelo, no, it is very explicitly empty
<kmip> $ sudo cat /etc/fstab
<kmip> # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<kmip> $ sudo cat /etc/fstab
<kmip> # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<Pelo> kmip, wow, how can you possibly be up and running
<tom2002> everything i;ve read about graphics in java is related to java applets ... how can i do graphics in a stand alone application ???
<kmip> exactly my question
<Pelo> kmip,  and what does gksu gedit /etc/fstab return ?
<kmip> how can it be runnign without /etc/fstab?
<kmip> same thing
<Tuari_> im trying to install somthing and it is asking for mysql devel and im having trouble finding the apt get install for it anyone happen to know it
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: I just did a wine --version in a terminal and I have 9.46. So I'll try CS2 tomorrow.
<kmip> (sudo is oldschool gksu)
<Pelo> Tuari_, do you have a gui ?
<lilg111111> no sound in ubuntu
<Pelo> lilg111111, at all or just in flash ?
<lilg111111> at all
<rainwalker> Pelo, how do I msg you?
<kmip> I had that: fetch the latest alsa drivers from their site, install those over top of ubuntu
<tom2002> is there anyway to make an applet into an application ???
<Pelo> lilg111111, menu > systsm> prefs> sound make sure you have the correct device selected
<K_Nine> lilg111111: Is the volume muted?
<iKap> how do you change firefox's transparency?
<AMDfanboy> hey guys, i accidentally deleted all my kick ass pictueres off my camera.  there is a photo recovry tool, called testdisk, but it seems to want a drive, it can't access my camera directly.  i dont have a card reader, i just do it through my usb camera.  so i guess i should mount the camera in one of my drives or mount it as another drive?
<Pelo> iKap, ask in #firefox
<Tuari_> pelo ya
<K_Nine> lilg111111: Have you tried sudo alsaconf in a terminal to reset?
<rainwalker> Pelo: apparently pidgin doesn't recognize /notice
<Hilikus> does anyone know how to burn to a certain directory using growisofs?
<tom2002> how about changing the "public class XXXX extends applet'"
<flats> Whats the command to restart X please
<Pelo> Tuari_, menu > systm< admin > synaptic pacakge manager,   search for mysql , install the related -dev package
<Starnestommy> flats: hit ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Pelo> rainwalker, hold on
<rainwalker> flats: control + alt + Backspace
<Pelo> rainwalker, go ahead you are now autorized to /msg me
<K_Nine> AMDfanboy: Card readers are only about $10 now.
<lilg111111> the volume is not muted
<AMDfanboy> K_Nine, fair enough, if i have to, but i figure i can just mount it?
<Pelo> !sound | lilg111111
<ubotu> lilg111111: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toresn> how can i joint n number of flac files into 1 ?
<K_Nine> AMDfanboy: Will Digikam detect the camera?
<AMDfanboy> it does
<jfkdsljio> Hmm someone should add alsaconf to !sound
<lilg111111>  alsaconf: command not found
<rainwalker> toresn: you can mess around with audacity
<tom2002> is there any way to make a java applet into an application  ?????
<AMDfanboy> but the pics are deleted
<jfkdsljio> hmm, odd.
<pariah> Hey everyone
<toresn> rainwalker, isn't there a better way?
<toresn> a command line tool or something
<atcla_ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/d18321dfd
<jfkdsljio> hmm no alsaconf in ubuntu, why
<rsk> jfkdsljio: no idea, i want it alsp
<rsk> :)
<rainwalker> toresn: there probably is, but I don't really do stuff with audio, so I wouldn't know of anything else
<Arbitrary> isn't a java applet just an application somebody randomly decided should be called "applet" instead?
<Arbitrary> after all..
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio: Can it be downloaded?
<jfkdsljio> ops are easy to spot by the way they talk, when they hide their badge
<jfkdsljio> K_Nine I dunno I installed alsa on sidux and alsaconf came with it.
<rsk> you have to compile alsa yourself to get alsaconf
<rsk> in ubuntu
<robdig> Pelo: been a long time since i installed unix printers without a print filter, normally that was done to send raw data to the printer. with cups, i think the way to do that is by setting up a filter which is a pass through, such as the one in the example supplied earlier. don't remember how to set the speed, will look
<jfkdsljio> if i was ubuntu's wife i would be bitching
<jw--> lol
<pariah> no not really heh
<tom2002> well.... i've been having trouble compiling java application w/ graphics
<Pelo> robdig, no hurry,  shall I give you my email ? if you get a soluton  , this bit is way over my head
<LKC> i just installed Emerald on 7.10 how do i turn it on?
<robdig> Pelo: yeah, you can pm it
<jfkdsljio> emerald --replace
<Pelo> robdig, I realy appreciate it
<IdleOne> !language | jfkdsljio
<ubotu> jfkdsljio: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jfkdsljio> ok
<jfkdsljio> i will
<IdleOne> thank you
<jfkdsljio> very welcome
<LKC> thanks
<dsmith_> anyone install ubuntu on a SUN server?
<jfkdsljio> I have found some of emeralds theme engines to slow things down a little, in comparison to the regular GTK.
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, I hae
<Pelo> robdig,  earlier I figured out it might be similar to what I did to get efax working ,  seting up a newtork printer that was redirected to the modem , in this case a fake spooler that would send to the com1 port for the plotter
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have*
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sorry, I'm on a laptop and I'm on pain meds because of my wisdom teeth, I may not type straight
<dsmith_> Sir_Fawnpug: sorry to hear that hope you get better; which model if I may ask?
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, well it was a workstation, but yes, I've installed ubuntu on sun
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know the name of the browser which has a similar name to - Kamikaze?
<rsk> Ranbee: konqueror?
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, a sparcstation 5 if I recall correctly. I know it was an UltraSparc IIi based machine, that was supposed to support PC hardware
<Ranbee> rsk: no, not konqueror. i think it's from japan
<robdig> Pelo: makes sense...and i think this method should do something similar...i hope
<dsmith_> Sir_Fawnpug: I was looking at sun servers/WS for use
<dsmith_> sorta old
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, you mean you're looking at buying one or that you already have one?
<dsmith_> buying one
<K_Nine> jfkdsljio:  Here is why they removed alsaconf from ubuntu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh, I see
<dsmith_> or buying a used one from ebay *shrug*
<dsmith_> brb
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well I got my sparc for less than $75
<Sir_Fawnpug> Check out government surplus sales, you can often get not too bad hardware for cheap there
<K_Nine> Time to watch Dr. Who.
<Sir_Fawnpug> You know, I've always wondered how you can have a FAQ if nobody's asked you any questions, haha
<RequinB5> K_Nine: new episodes?
<Ranbee> rsk: this is it if you want to know - Kazehakase
<fxd> fxd
<K_Nine> No, reruns. But Torch Wood is new.
<dsmith_> Sir_Fawnpug: I know about the gov auctions I acquired soo much junk at really cheap $$$, then turned around and sold it for more
<fxd> Alright! I got my wireless working! But the sound which I just had working is now suddenly not working. Can anyone help me out?
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, most of the time the only thing you hae to worry about with gov auctions is the lack of an operating system, but that's really no problem with a good distro around
<Sir_Fawnpug> Although I am inheriting an RS6K pretty soon, and I'm not sure if I'd be able to use anything besides AIX on it.
<pingu> can anyone point me in the direction of a list of compatible printers for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> pingu,  cups.org
<Sir_Fawnpug> Dr_willis, you beat me to it.
<Dr_willis> pingu,  ubuntu uses cups. :) so the cups.org site has details on printers.  I would avoid canon, perhaps stick with HP.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Pingu, if you're looking at buying a new printer, the HP 1280 works really nice
<Belorix_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's a scanner too
<jfkdsljio> who's more elitist, gentooers or debianers
<dsmith_> pingu: get HP
<o_> told ya I'd be bak
<Sir_Fawnpug> jfkdsljio, debianers for sure.
<kahrytan> Sir_Fawnpug-> Lexmark seems to have nice support too
<dsmith_> 1020 series
 * Dr_willis agrees with Sir_Fawnpug  :)
<jfkdsljio> K thanks.
<fragged2> jfkdsljio: I wouldnt call gentoo or debian elitist, its just some Ubuntu users give us the shits
<Dr_willis> Lexmark at one time was best used as a doorstop. :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Of course, I'm biased (I'm a gentooer)
<nickrud> pingu: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<fxd> can anyone help me with this? "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<fxd> working on my sound btw
<lilg111111> does anybody know a progam like object bar for windows
<lilg111111> that used in linux
<nickrud> jfkdsljio: they both think highly of themselves
<jfkdsljio> nickrud, Ok i'll keep that in mind.
<Sir_Fawnpug> lilg111111, what is "object bar"? Do you mean something kind of like gnome applets?
<o_> tried to use synaptic to dl ktorrent..get an error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-386_2.6.20-16.33_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<o_> I'm lost ??
<nickrud> jfkdsljio: but it's better to not think of people by distro, but by their behavior
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Perhaps. HP has their doorstops too. I recently moved and I never got around to buying new ink for my hp. Lexmark Z53 has new ink in it so I am using it til I get around to buying ink for hp. Oddly, Ubuntu supports Z53 out of the box while Xp doesnt.
<lilg111111> its that bar that mac has that you can use to start programs
<jfkdsljio> I figure a group is a group, and facts related to that group are facts. But each person as an individual deserves a fair chance.
<nickrud> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fragged2> agreed with nickrud, there are idiots in every community they just seem more common in certain ones (Windows, MacOS, Ubuntu and other easy distros)
<Sir_Fawnpug> kahrytan, I've avoided lexmark because of their marketing with their ink
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  ive had to many 'free' printers included with computers.. that are the cheap doorstop lexmarks. :)
<jfkdsljio> awn is sorta cool, but nothing is more fun than kiba-dock
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i put them on a rummage sale for $10 each - unopened. :P
<djzn> hi, is there a way to "convert a xvid/divx" avi file, into DVD-Video VTS_xx.vob outputs with menus and stuff?????
<jfkdsljio> and its not KDE stuff, despite the k in the beginning
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  Wasn't included. It was left behind by previous owners of a condo.
<portablejim> anybody use campcaster on Gutsy?
<Sir_Fawnpug> nickrud, do you believe that a community can take on it's own mentality?
<nickrud> fragged2: now, I wouldn't tar people who are low on the learning curve idiots, I tend to reserve that for people who have little tolerance for the learners
<kahrytan> djzn->  with menus ... Linux doesnt have a decent dvd menus creator.
<fragged2> nickrud: mmm maybe I didnt phrase my statement right. There are some out there who have genuine problems and are ready to do a little bit of research - they are the good ones. Problem is the users who refuse to help themselves,
<Sir_Fawnpug> I mean I would almost agree with you, except channels like #debian and #java really do seem, by default, really do seem to have an elitist atmosphere
<jfkdsljio> fragged2, there it is. the ones who refuse to help themselves are the culprit
<Dr_willis> djzn,  there are tools to  create dvd layout/disks - if thats what you mean.  videotrans  qdvdauthor  devede   and others.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  not all of those create menus
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  your mileage may vary :)
<mkquist> djzn: def take a look at qdvdauthor, i believe it does
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i normally put 1 video per disk. so the kids dont een have to have the remote.
<Dr_willis> :P
<nickrud> fragged2: I won't argue about the ones who refuse to help themselves, but I still try to teach them they must. That's the most rewarding success
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  I tried to find a good dvd author program.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Wow, you all have to forgive me. My pain medicine just kicked in and I'm... uh.. not completely there anymore.
<kahrytan> Dr_willis->  you dont do season dvds?
<ridge-meister> anyone here use xmame?  when i start up "flying shark" the screen is way too small.  is there a way to adjust that?
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  deede does menus i belive.
<fragged2> Sir_Fawnpug: no matter how easy a problem is to solve it, if you go into one of those rooms and state that you have already tried google, rtfm, and many other things, as well as phrasing your question right, you will more often then not get an answer
<Pelo> robdig, thanks for the trouble, I'm off to bed
<Dr_willis> kahrytan,  i really havent messed with them much.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> but crash allot
 * nickrud wishes Pelo an aha dream about plotters
<Dr_willis> ridge-meister,  xmame --help  - theres a scale option
<dsmith_> Sir_Fawnpug: 400Mhz Processo??
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, huh? You mean on my sparc?
<Sir_Fawnpug> My sparc, I believe, was a 233MHz, but I could be wrong
<fragged2> I actually find the ubuntu community better to have intelligent debates with, such as whether Windows is a stable operating system, which communities are more elitist and the such
<dsmith_> Sun Ultra 5 Workstation
<kahrytan> djzn-> Here's a nautilus script to us for converting xvid to mpeg  (vob is mpeg video)
<djzn> because you know
<kahrytan> djzn-> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/avi+%26+mp4+converter?content=64899 (USE)
<dsmith_> duh, you said 3
<Sir_Fawnpug> I don't hae my sparc next to me at the moment, I'm at my parent's house
<djzn> I get LOST 4, from the avis on the net
<nickrud> fragged2: fewer geeks, more users with other interests :)
<kahrytan> Dr_willis-> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/avi+%26+mp4+converter?content=64899
<djzn> and then I use convertxtodvd in windows...
<fragged2> I just wish there was like a more first line of support room, and then something deeper behind that for the users that actually /KNOW/ what there doing
<djzn> but then i want to do that in linux
<Jangari> does someone know the syntax for putting an ssh server share on fstab?
<Sir_Fawnpug> dsmith_, it could very well be 400Mhz
<dsmith_> Janshare?
<erawfish> fragged2: that's not a discussion, in #ubuntu this is OT blabbering. go to a usenet advocacy group for this. they argue this wrt windows since 1985 there. much more experience
<Sir_Fawnpug> fragged2, I agree that the ubuntu community is amongst the best community in open source
<fxd> can anyone help me with sound?
<erawfish> Faithful: possibly when you installed sshf/fuse
<kahrytan> djzn->  best tool on windows is gui4ffmpeg to convert videos.
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's kind of like what Ken Miller says about science. People misunderstand science sometimes because scientists shun public roles.
<ryan> I installed mplayer last night and now all video playback using any player is scrambled or non-existant
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  i normally use the fuse-ssh tools to mount a ssh server as a local diretory
<Jangari> Dr_willis: sshfs?
<jfkdsljio> "i installed ubuntu and it borked my computers power switch, i think ubuntu devs owe me 15 dollars for that"
<kahrytan> jfkdsljio->  that is funny
<ryan> >.<
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  somthing like that. I alwyas get the names messed up.
<Dr_willis> !find sshfs
<ubotu> Found: sshfs
<Dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<fragged2> jfkdsljio: ubuntu fanboi's generate a lot of anger on digg... but that website gives MacOS and Windows bad names aswell IMO
<ridge-meister> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<Dr_willis> On the digg forums - everyone is free to rant equally!
<Dr_willis> :P
<ryan> anyone have similar issues or know a fix?
<Sir_Fawnpug> fragged2, well truth be told even OSX has its criticisms
<Jangari> i actually have sshfs, but i find it a bit buggy, says it mounts it, but the mountpoint it empty, then can't unmount it because it says the mountpoint isn't empty
<jfkdsljio> fragged2 agreed
<Jangari> then nautilus can't unmount iit because it isn't on the fstab
<L7> :/
<Sir_Fawnpug> I mean not that I think digg is a great community for debate or whatever
<jfkdsljio> Personally I don't see what's so great about OSX, It's just a proprietary linux with a dumb-down affect, but what do I know I dont even use it.
<L7> If you hear me :/
<fragged2> Sir_Fawnpug: As does linux, windows, bsd, and every other OS in exsistence... The best quote I've seen is 'There is no best OS for every situation' which is probbably one of the most intelligent statements I'd seen for a while on digg
<ryan> No idea if its related but my desktop appearance settings and compiz keep reverting back to default normal...
<Sir_Fawnpug> fragged2, well I suppose that's the point I was trying to make.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Even a two-byte program can have bugs in it.
<jfkdsljio> In what case is OSX the best possible OS?
<jfkdsljio> Only if you run it in KDE.
<Sir_Fawnpug> jfkdsljio, from an end-user's perspective it's not bad.
<jfkdsljio> That I can agree with.
<Sir_Fawnpug> As far as best, well, I personally think only a Free operating system can come close to reaching that.
<LKC> can awn and emerald be on at the same time?
<fragged2> jfkdsljio: I've heard a lot of posative talk about it being good for Multimedia development, some video studio tool that only runs on mac apparently craps all over every other piece of software
<djzn> why don't we have a foobar2000 like application with those features?
<ridge-meister> Dr_willis: that helped a lot, it seems the game is moving just a little too fast.  i've looked over the docs for xmame, but don't know how to turn the speed down.  maybe it's just me and i've slowed down :)
<fragged2> djzn: you mean like xmms?
<mkquist> OSX  is probably the best if you are using ProTools and the lot
<jfkdsljio> Ah yes those multimedia applications.
<djzn> fragged2: xmms won't masstag, won't calculate replaygain, and won't convert on the fly to other formats.
<Sir_Fawnpug> fragged2, although I think ubuntu studio could potentially change that. I tried it a while back, and I was very impressed with what came with it out of the box
<Sir_Fawnpug> And what worked
<jfkdsljio> ompaul most definitely is not here
<mkquist>  proprietary hadware and all that...
<Sir_Fawnpug> mkquist, well I think the big problem with the hardware is that it's getting harder and harder to justify paying premium for mac hardware anymore.
<Sir_Fawnpug> You used to be able to justify it, because you could say, "I'm getting a M68k/PPC/Whatever)
<fragged2> Agreed about the hardware being expensive, but its what the mac community is targeting, middle to upperclass homes and workplaces that want pretty desktops in pretty, stock cases
<Sir_Fawnpug> As a hardware geek, that idea almost makes the thought of buying one worth the money
<mkquist> Sir_Fawnpug: I'm not in the industry, but was talking to some who are and he kinda echoed that same thing, considering the cost of powerful hadware is dropping
<mkquist> Sir_Fawnpug: the one thing mac still does nice is the design tho
<mkquist> p r e t t y .... =P
<pariah> ... to some
<Sir_Fawnpug> mkquist, oh, don't get me wrong, the design is very pleasing on a mac.
<fragged2> Apple dont even care about low cost hardware or alternatives, take a look at the iPod range, how little love has the shuffle been getting over the years?
<Dr_willis> ridge-meister,  theres some frontends to xmame. kde has some and so does gnome.
<Sir_Fawnpug> And they have always paid special attention to user interface standards.
<mkquist> no i dont thnk they do,  I kinda thin FSJ has it right, there not for the masses... lol
<mkquist> think*
<Tygir> what is the best prog to use for .rar and .par files?
<fragged2> Tygir: unrar for rar :D
<Dr_willis> Apple cares about Apple. :) and $$$.  heh.
<travisat> Tygir: pypar2 for par2 imo
<jfkdsljio> i dont like ipods, there i said it.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure ive seen any rar tools for messing with .par files under linux but i never looked.
<Sir_Fawnpug> fragged2, well, for a while, they did, the mac mini is a good example
<celious> Dr_willis: just like any other business.
<Sir_Fawnpug> And I almost bought a mac mini, you know
<mkquist> jfkdsljio: daring...
<jfkdsljio> lol
<LKC> how do i turn my new awn dock on?
<Dr_willis> celious,    some are worse then others.
<fragged2> Still, Windows took one too many acid trips while designing vista... I cant stand the look of the theme,
<Sir_Fawnpug> Before I learned that it'd suck trying to extend it
<travisat> fragged2: it looks better then xps default imo
<jfkdsljio> the mac mini, and the imac seem like laptops to me, as far as hardware manipulation is concerned
<Sir_Fawnpug> fragged2, haha, well you have to admit, the vista theme is a bit better than the "little tykes" theme that ista has
<Sir_Fawnpug> err
<Sir_Fawnpug> XP
<Dr_willis> jfkdsljio,  worse then laptops i belive. :)
<mkquist> windows at this point is only required for gaming (sigh) and photoshop (sigh more..)
<Fenyx> Good evening everyone.
<jfkdsljio> I have photoshop CS2 working fine in wine .9.54, but its slower
<travisat> mkquist: wine is getting pretty good for photoshop I think, I haven't tried it lately as I have gotten used to gimp
<yu> Help! Can I install eeexubuntu using SD card?
<mkquist> travisat: yea, been trying to get a good handle on gimp
<Sir_Fawnpug> I guess the gaming thing was solved for me a while ago. The only PC game I really play much of anymore is the Sims 2, and that hasn't been in months
<ridge-meister> Dr_willis: i am using Gnome.  Would the Rute book be a good one to read about Linux administration?
<mkquist> travisat: have you had it close on you during work.  seems an ongoing thing, sometimes
<travisat> mkquist: gimp is vastly underrater
<Sir_Fawnpug> I got a wii for my other games
<Sir_Fawnpug> travisat, I agree.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I do almost all of my artwork in the gimp
<kebinusan> is there a way to have a different background image on each desktop with compiz
<yu> Help! Can I install eeexubuntu using SD card?
<compwiz18> If I put my home folder on a server then mount it using ssh on multiple computers at the same time, are bad things going to happen to me?
<Belorix_> Trying Again dont respondif you cant help I cant get my Linksys WUSB54GSC network adapter to work
<Sir_Fawnpug> yu, it depends on the size of the card
<yu> I have 1G
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, possibly, but it depends on the situation
<Sir_Fawnpug> yu, that may be a tight fit for xubuntu
<Sir_Fawnpug> But you could try it
<compwiz18> Sir_Fawnpug: explain please?
<gigamonk`> I'm running xubuntu on a asus eee pc. Any ideas how I can see the bottoms of windows that are off the (tiny) screen.
<magick> hello! I have a few problems.. a) keyboard is a bit laggy and misses keys but windows is fine b) selecting stuff on the desktop is extremely slow but I do have hardware acceleration
<gigamonk`> I've tried resizing them but I think they're aleady at their minimum size.
<Dr_willis> ridge-meister,  for bools - i find that learning the interface/gui disent need a book. :) get books with lots of words.. not pictures - about sysadmin, and other topics. Not the desktop.
<yu> to gigamonk. . Alt+Left button, move the mouse
<Dr_willis> ridge-meister,  there is a free ubuntu book out also. in pdf format.
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, it has to do with problems in concurrency, which most of the time the filesystem would take care of.
<Tygir> fragged2: how do i use unrar? is there a gui?
<BodomLaw> i cant play google videos in firefox whats the deal?
<compwiz18> Sir_Fawnpug: I'm worried about multiple programs accessing the same settings at the same time...
<Fenyx> Does anyone know why my permission settings should be for an rsync directory? I keep getting permission denied errors.
<travisat> Tygir: after you install unrar I think file-roller can manage rar files
<ridge-meister> Dr_willis: do you know what the name of that book is?  i can find it with google
<Dr_willis> ridge-meister,   ubuntu training wiki - found it., :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, do you mean the possibility that one program could write while the other programs are reading?
<compwiz18> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah, bascially
<joshual_> hi, could anyone tell me what files I would need to download in order to install commercial dvd playback support offline ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, well there are filesystems that do enforce filesystem locking in that case
<travisat> joshual_: libdvdcss2
<magick>  jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjasdfj;'
<travisat> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<travisat> joshual_: check that out
<BodomLaw> ???
<BodomLaw> youtube works
<joshual_> travisat: I need to know what I would have to download including dependencies for a newly installed system that has no internet connection...
<Tygir> fragged2: yeah, i got it...thanks man!
<compwiz18> Sir_Fawnpug: All I want is the same settings on multiple computers - is there a better way to do that?
<travisat> joshual_: ah well I think just libdvdcss2
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, hmm, I guess I don't understand entirely what you want, but you might look into rsync
<travisat> joshual_: you can get the deb from the repos at medibuntu
<compwiz18> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah, I thought of that too, but it seems like a lot of work ;)
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you want your home directories shared by, let's say NAS, look at something like NFS
<joshual_> thx travisat
<ridge-meister> thanks, Dr_w
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, is this for your home network or for something larger?
<Tygir> fragged2: what is the best prog to use to watch the .avi?
<compwiz18> Sir_Fawnpug: home network
<Tygir> fragged2: im using the standard movie player and all i see is a black screen after installing the codecs
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, well, that's up to you. I thought about implementing NAS on my network, but then again, I do recording
<travisat> Tygir: try to use vlc
<fragged2> compwiz18: I'm seeting up two computers, I figure I'll use one and configure it the way I want and then just copy the entire hard drive to another box
<fragged2> Tygir: I'm a fan of mplayer,
<travisat> totem has some issues with all of the codecs
<jfkdsljio> wow, My super nice ear buds lost a piece, and I actually remebered where I put the replacements that came with it
<ryan> Anyone lose dvd playblack after installing mplayer?
<LKC> i cant seem to get my AWN started does anybody know what i need to do?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Tygir, I agree with fragged2 mplayer is good for pr0-- err, totally legitimate art.
<Sir_Fawnpug> ryan,  I don't see why not.
<magick> anyone know of a solution to a laggy usb keyboard?
<BodomLaw> i cant play google videos in firefox whats the deal?
<jfkdsljio> try install adobe flash and mozilla flash plugin
<BodomLaw> i did
<jfkdsljio> hmm, win32codecs?
<BodomLaw> and i reinstalled
<Sir_Fawnpug> compwiz18, now another idea is to use a host key on each of the computers involved and periodically run a cron script to download your settings
<magick> BodomLaw, does it keep asking you to install flash?
<BodomLaw> no
<BodomLaw> the screen just dissapears where the video should be
<magick> interesting
<Fenyx> How do I tell what user a process belongs to?
<fragged2> BodomLaw: did you also install the other plugin in replacement to flash? I've tried that and other than the issue your seeing and raping my CPU it did very little
<BodomLaw> and actually on utube the volume control overlaps the fulscrean thing
<masko> ubuntu doesnt work
<masko> what is wrong?
<BodomLaw> what other plugin?
<fragged2> masko: your an epic faliure at computers :D
<masko> i loaded up windows
<masko> and then run ubuntu
<Fenyx> masko: User error.
<Starnestommy> Fenyx: ps -p number?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ridge racer! RIIIIDGE RACER!
<Tygir> are there codecs i need to install with vlc to play a .avi?
<fragged2> How do these people find there way onto IRC unless there trolling?
<masko> but it says 'illegal operation E09, mem address 0x94DE5EFF
<masko> what does this mean
<fragged2> masko: maybe you should read in to what Ubuntu / GNU-Linux actually is
<Sir_Fawnpug> masko, what did you try to run in windows?
<masko> it is a program for windows?
<BodomLaw> lol
<masko> i downloaded it last night
<fragged2> masko: if I sent you a .exe would you try to run it in windows?
<fragged2> if you dont know what it is
<masko> what is an exe
<fragged2> lol you fail at trolling ;-)
<travisat> Tygir: negative if you have already install w32codecs
<ryan> Sir_Fawnpug, i installed mplayer-nogui last night, and now i have no dvd playback on any player, my video files on my hd all playback grey, and compiz keeps turning itself off
<Fenyx> Strnestommy: I don't see where that is listing a username. :(
<iNTRONIX> Hello! Im using Wine, but when i run some win apps I cant see the text in them, like in counter-strike 1.6? how to solve the problem
<Sir_Fawnpug> ryan, are you sure mplayer-nogui is the only thing that you installed last night?
<travisat> iNTRONIX: look online for info to install steam games on linux, you need to install the font tahoma in your wine c drive
<Sir_Fawnpug> You may have accidentally remoed a package as well
<fragged2> Could this be a problem with video out and compiz? I dont actually use it so I wouldnt know
<Starnestommy> Fenyx: try ps -up numver
<Tygir> travisat: how do i know if i did?
<Tygir> travisat: i try to open an avi in vlc and it just closes
<Starnestommy> *number
<Tygir> travisat: doesnt play anything..
<pianoman> what would cause 6.06 to freeze at "Mounting root file system" when trying to install?
<BodomLaw> i reinstalled from the tar.gz and she works now :D
<travisat> Tygir: I don't I just thought you did, you need to
<iNTRONIX> travisat: how do i install the font tahoma in wine?
<Fenyx> Thank you Starnestommy!
<fragged2> iNTRONIX: I hear google has some interesting articles on the subject
<iNTRONIX> ok
<Tygir> travisat: how?
<protcront> hello everybody
<travisat> iNTRONIX: first you have to get it then you have to put it in your .wine/drive_c/windows/fonts directory
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello protcront
<travisat> Tygir: medibuntu
<protcront> i used both today ubuntu and kubuntu ? u tell me which one is better ?
<Tygir> travisat: whats that? sorry im a newv
<GERD_MD> Hey, Having an issue with ubuntu and sound, there is no sound.
<travisat> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ryan> Sir_Fawnpug: Im sure
<iNTRONIX> ok travisat, where to get it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> protcront, which do you think was the best?
<fragged2> protcront: there is no /better/ its prefrence, I prefer xubuntu... there just the same core with a different set of software in particular Window Manager and Desktop Environment
<tleuser> hello
<travisat> iNTRONIX: I cannot tell you that here
<iNTRONIX> ok
<travisat> iNTRONIX: but you can find it via google very easy
<iNTRONIX> google is my friend
<Sir_Fawnpug> ryan, you might check the bug reports out there
<pianoman> what would cause 6.06 to freeze at "Mounting root file system" when trying to install?
<Tygir> travisat: can i add that to my repos?
<fragged2> pianoman: the ammount of reasons would be very broad
<protcront> dont u think that kubuntu has more attractive appearence then ubuntu
<fragged2> pianoman: drivers, scratched cd, a bug in teh installer, and many many more
<travisat> Tygir: yep just follow the instructions then apt-get install w32codecs
<erawfish> pianoman: missing driver for your disk controller
<nickrud> iNTRONIX: http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/
<pianoman> fragged2: I have a Dell Optiplex with a 6GB drive and 512MB RAM
<fragged2> protcront: I find all stock environments pretty ugly : /
<zouzou> hi all,
<travisat> nickrud: corefonts does not have tahoma in it
<nickrud> travisat: no? what a bummer (forgot where I got it last then)
<singlesun1> protcront, i would say that yes... kubuntu's kde desktop does look better than ubuntus gnome desktop
<Sir_Fawnpug> protcront, personally, I don't, but the first thing I did with my xubuntu installation on this laptop was put fluxbox on it
<travisat> nickrud: I copied it off a windows partition myself
<fragged2> pianoman: I'm not familiar with that hardware at all
<protcront> fragged2: so u think xubuntu is better
<zouzou> for some odd reason, when i plug a tvcard (USB) bttv, but bttv is not loaded niether does it exist!
<nickrud> travisat: probably did myself (looks again at his UI font
<protcront> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<fragged2> Sir_Fawnpug: xfce can look nice and sleek
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, fluxbox eh.... ? you like that better?
<pianoman> fragged2: neither am I, actually. I just got the PC from a friend, and decided to use that for Ubuntu.
<Sir_Fawnpug> protcront, it really depends on which UI is easier for you to use
<travisat> I suggest fvwm2
<Sir_Fawnpug> singlesun1, believe it or not, yes.
<travisat> although I use gnome because I am to lazy to fiddle with fvwm for a week to get to where I like it
<singlesun1> fragged2, i believe damn xubuntu uses xfce...
<pianoman> fragged2: maybe the type of hard drive has something to do with it?
<singlesun1> fragged2, oops.. i mean damn small linux as well.. LOL
<fragged2> pianoman: Welcome to the linux community, if I were you I'd be lazy and go download an Ubuntu 7.04 CD, or wait for 8.x to come out as it may have better support for your hardware (Unless you can figure out your bug)
<protcront> RAM is 1GB so i need light and attractive interface from which i can use eclipse
<Sir_Fawnpug> singlesun1, IIRC, DSL uses fluxbox
<Tygir> travisat: i dont understand...
<ryan> Sir_Fawnpug: wait i installed camorama too
<fragged2> DSL uses a blackbox based backend I think (Maybe ICEWm etc not sure), and yeah I use xubuntu waiting for gentoo installer to compile stuffs on my second box
<travisat> Tygir: go to the webpage www.medibuntu.org there should be intructions to add to apt sources.list
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, this is correct.... ;) im tripping... just got done using like 5 different live cd's today... and dealt with xubuntu on my wifes pc... and ubuntu on mine... lol then bt2 on my laptop
<Sir_Fawnpug> ryan, ahh, well I'm not familiar with camorama, but you might check out if that's part of your problems
<fragged2> pianoman: its unlikely the hard drive would have much to do with it, provided it was in working order before you installed ubuntu on it... it may be the IDE controller or something but the easyiest sollution is to try another version or distribution
<Tygir> travisat: i tried...i dont see it
<Sir_Fawnpug> singlesun1, ahh, well that's no problem, I'm on pain medicine right now
<travisat> Tygir: go to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu scroll down a bit there should be the list of how to install it to your repo
<pianoman> fragged2: I've used Ubuntu since 5.1 on a much larger system than the Optiplex, just figured I'd try 6.06 on this one (1 GHz PIII)
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, haha
<fxd> how do you launch a program like amarok from the terminal?
<fragged2> afaik dell uses intel based chipsets so I'm suprised that its not working correctly, then again I have lots of intel chipsets reporting as IDE instead of SATA and vice versa
<Sir_Fawnpug> singlesun1, I just got my wisdom teeth out yesterday. They prescribed me vicodin.
<pianoman> that's odd
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, ewww... i cant stand vicodin... makes me itchy for a bit and nauseous... then you feel ok
<zouzou> for some odd reason, when i plug a tvcard (USB) bttv, but bttv is not loaded niether does it exist! isn't it supposed to be compiled with the kernel in feisty?
<ryan> Sir_Fawnpug: alright thanks, also note that totem is saying none of the codecs or plugins are installed, but they are
<Sir_Fawnpug> singlesun1, I didn't say I liked it, haha
<Sir_Fawnpug> I would much rather prefer to drink and smoke cigarettes right now
<fragged2> pianoman: a more up to date sysytem wont really require /alot/ more guts, but it may help with hardware thats not working
<travisat> ryan: i don't think totem looks for the extra plugins
<travisat> ryan: try xine, mplayer, vlc to name a few
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, hopefully you are young and getting them taken out whille you are still young ... i still havent had mine out and im older... lol
<Sir_Fawnpug> singlesun1, I'm 22
<fxd> how do you launch programs from the terminal?
<mkquist> fxd just type its name i do believe
<Sir_Fawnpug> But it didn't hurt when I got them out, I stayed awake during the operation
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, i believe that is older than the average... lol... but I still got ya beat... lol
<travisat> Sir_Fawnpug: just hope you don't get a dry socket those suck
<ryan> travisat: I did, they either dont play it or play it scrambled beyond recognition
<fragged2> ryan: usually pr0nz are badly encoded anyway
<Sir_Fawnpug> travisat, well I'm at my parent's house and left my smokes at my apartment 30 miles away
<fxd> mkquist: okay, i'm trying to make amarok open when i plug my ipod in instead of rythmbox
<Sir_Fawnpug> So with any amount of luck, I won't get a dry socket
<singlesun1> Sir_Fawnpug, haha
<travisat> Sir_Fawnpug: sucks to be you, I just bought 3 packs on my home
<Sir_Fawnpug> Of course, I hear that they're painful if you do get them
<pianoman> fragged2: shoot..was hoping to free up my 2.6 GHz P4 entirely for Windows, and have a seperate system for Ubuntu
<Sir_Fawnpug> travisat, you know what sucks for me is that Mardi Gras is in three days.
<mkquist> fxd: thats a little different, did you look in preferred applications?
<fragged2> pianoman: try ubuntu 7.x or 8.x
<nickrud> fxd: system->prefs->removable media multimedia tab
<fragged2> or even the alternate installer may help
<mkquist> fxd: dont have an ipod myself, not sure about using one in linux...
<singlesun1> who considers themselves to know their way around fdisk rather well
<pianoman> fragged2: those will run on a P III?
<umop> I've been playing WoW in wine for ages and it's been fine, but suddenly today it is running really slowly (fps wise), without any updats being applied etc.. How can i troubleshoot this?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hahahah, wtf
<Sir_Fawnpug> "And that was that she had succeeded in putting tranquilizers in Bill Clinton's milk!"
<Sir_Fawnpug> Some random quote about hillary clinton on FOX (which my dad is watching for some reason)
<fxd> mkquist: oh, thanks, i'm trying that right now
<fragged2> pianoman: yes, there is very little overhead increase in newer versions unles something major has been changed, although I do recommend using xubuntu for a P3... The majority of software is designed for older systems
<Sir_Fawnpug> Politics is getting strange around now.
<singlesun1> who knows their way around fdisk really well and could give me some help with probally something simple that Im looking over
<mkquist> fxd: i think nickrud got it for ya
<b4l74z4r> my external usb drive keeps disappearing and reappearing in my file browser along with a popup in the lower right corner of the screen that says something about it being unsafe to remove usb drives without unmounting them first, how can i stop this?
<pianoman> fragged2: thanks, I'll look into xubuntu then
<nickrud> b4l74z4r: check your physical connection, probably something is loose somewhere
<b4l74z4r> ok
<pmratpoison> hello! correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that if you choose "recovery mode" from grub (default installation) you get a # terminal without any password inquiry whatsoever. Isn't that a security issue?
<travisat> pmratpoison: if somebody has access to your box it really doesn't matter
<nickrud> pmratpoison: letting anyone have physical access to your machine is a security issue, there are many other ways in besides recovery mode
<Flannel> pmratpoison: Physical access to a machine is a security issue
<fragged2> pmratpoison: an attacker that has access to a physical machine means you have more of a problem then just a boot option
<dimedo> hey guys, i somehow managed to remove the shutdown and restart options from my logoff button menu. any idea how i could recover this?
<Flannel> pmratpoison: If it bothers you, you can ask for a password to get into recovery mode
<travisat> haha
<fragged2> lol
<Tygir> travisat: so i have the w32codecs and it still doesnt play in vlc...should i reboot/
<nickrud> pmratpoison: bios password with the case locked in a vault.
<iNTRONIX> Ubuntu Freaks! THX! now I can see the text in Counter-strike 1.6. But when I change setings to 1024x768 the game isnt in the middle of hte screen. Can solve it?
<zcat_> I have an encrypted filesystem .. even if you took the drive out, you couldn't recover my files..
<travisat> Tygir: no don't reboot have you tried mplayer yet?
<travisat> Tygir: it seems you have a really strange avi
<nickrud> zcat_ wins!
<fragged2> zcat_: lag much?
<zcat_> hardly notice
<zelrikriando> anybody knows a bit about amsn?
<zcat_> I expected it to be noticeably slower, but it doesn't seem to be
<travisat> iNTRONIX: change the game settings to your resolution
<pmratpoison> well, physical access to a laptop is really not something you can avoid at all times... I suppose one could follow Flannel's advice
<Tygir> travisat: no i havent tried mplayer...getting it now...
<fragged2> zcat_: its still probbably too much overhead for an important fileserver
<pmratpoison> but I do I go about it?
<travisat> Tygir: I usually have no problems with vlc, but I think mplayer supports more formats
<Sir_Fawnpug> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> pmratpoison: You can set a password via GRUB, for those boot options.  Or you can set a root password.  I strongly suggest the former
<piroko> Hello all. I just installed ubuntu on my thinkpad x31. Everything works perfectly except for the bootsplash (it's just black). What would be the recommended way to debug the problem?
<nickrud> pmratpoison: I have my bios to boot only from the hard drive, with a bios password so they can't boot with a cd or usb. If they steal it, they can take out the screws, I guess
<Sir_Fawnpug> what is amsn anyway?
<zcat_> I should probably zero-wipe my swapfs on shutdown too :)
<zelrikriando> aMSN
<iNTRONIX> travisat: If I change from 800x600 to 1024x768 the game isnt in the middle of the screen.
<zelrikriando> it s not for me
<travisat> pmratpoison: I suggest a security password via bios level if you are really scared
<iNTRONIX> but i can game with 800x600 its ok
<dhanar10> piroko, try modifying your usplash.conf
<zelrikriando> I have to help somebody with that tomorrow :)
<piroko> dhanar10: Haha. You fixed it for me. The resolution is out of bounds :D
<travisat> iNTRONIX: im not sure what your are saying is it cutting off sides of the game?
<piroko> dhanar10: Thank you.
<nickrud> piroko: /etc/usplash.conf , that is. Set it to your screens native res
<dhanar10> it is ok. it is also happens with toshiba satellite a???
<nickrud> I hate the splash screen, anyway
<iNTRONIX> travisat: yes, cutting off sides of the game
<Tygir> travisat: mplayer isnt working either...
<_Infurnus_> Simple Question, How can i create symlinks recursively throughout directories. IE index.php needs to be in all directories from ~/Music/*. I would rather create a sym link so i can delete the main index.php if need be. Least amount of effort is goal. Any ideas?
<piroko> nickrud: Right. I actually switched from debian out of curiosity. I'm impressed so far.
<silent_> I'm having an issue with rhythmbox crackling/skipping and using almost 100% of my cpu before crashing, any known bugs... infinite loops or something?
<Flannel> pmratpoison: You'd use the GRUB password option, and then lock on all options you want locked (I believe).  Ubuntu GRUB is identical to any other GRUBs, so any internet howto ought to do it.  I haven't ever done it personally though.
<jfkdsljio> I wish everyone were forced to use linux.
<jfkdsljio> That would be fun.
<dhanar10> yes. search in google for more details...
<rainwalker> jfkdsljio: why?
<Cpudan80> jfkdsljio: And anti-capitalistic, way to go
<zelrikriando> rainwalker: because that would be fun
<pmratpoison> well, thnx fot the prompt replies, I'll try to configure my grub I guess
<static> what is your problem singlesun?
<travisat> iNTRONIX: well wine normally doesn't adjust your actual resolution just the size of the game on the screen so to see the whole game you would have to change your resolution of x to 1024x768
<nickrud> piroko: that's how I ended up here myself. Suddenly I could be lazy, I saved at least 10 hrs a week maintaining unstable
<rainwalker> zelrikriando: how so?
<zcat_> _Infurnus_: find . -type d -exec ln -s /path/to/real/index.php {}/index.php \;
<travisat> Tygir: sorry man im out of options codecs can be a pain in the butt even on windows
<piroko> nickrud: Hehe. Yup. I'm in the experienced-but-lazy linux user category.
<pmratpoison> in another note, I have a more immediate problem. when I press alt control F1 through F6 I don't get a tty!
<zelrikriando> rainwalker: I dont know, ask jfkdsljio for that
<pmratpoison> I just get a flashing cursor
<iNTRONIX> ok travisat
<fragged2> Tygir: maybe install the recommended plugins?
<umop> I've been playing WoW in wine for ages and it's been fine, but suddenly today it is running really slowly (fps wise), without any updats being applied etc.. How can i troubleshoot this?
<rainwalker> zelrikriando: I did haha
<nickrud> Cpudan80: that's nothing to do with capitalism, it's authoritarianism
<travisat> umop: did you update wine?
<jrib> pmratpoison: bug exists on bugs.ubuntu.com with workarounds.  Let me know if you can't find it
<jfkdsljio> well the anticapitalism is a factor but mainly i hate how mainstream applications must keep people at a fourth grade level
<Cpudan80> nickrud: To force people to use a particular OS isnt good
<_Infurnus_> zcat_ you rock awesome man thanks for the help
<pmratpoison> jrib: thnx
<nickrud> Cpudan80: agreed. But it's not economics, it's politics
<umop> travisat, I have just now, after it became slow
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Maybe "communistic" was a better word
<jfkdsljio> dictatoriship is best
<stowaway2> hello
<nickrud> Cpudan80: no, authoritarian. Economic theory has nothing to do with it
<piroko> nickrud: For future reference, what is the de-facto place to go to answer my own Ubuntu questions without bugging this channel first?
<stowaway2> whats the kernel directory in ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> Cpudan80: wrong
<p903> making a pvr box, any recomended pci tuner cards?
<piroko> stowaway2: /boot ?
<stowaway2> p903 NOT dvico fusion pro
<travisat> umop: it might be that you updated wine, sometimes older versions work better for a game, you might want to check on winehq for actual faqs on wow in wine or it could just be some system process bogging your system down so you could look for that in your system monitor
<zelrikriando> Cpudan80: http://www.politicalcompass.org/ for you
<stowaway2> thanks piroko
<jfkdsljio> lol i was just making a dumb statement based mostly on, thick head theory
<piroko> stowaway2: np
<nickrud> piroko: pretty much help.ubuntu.com/community , and ubuntuforums.com. The stuff varies wildly in quality. Your best source of info is your debian experience
<Tygir> fragged2: which are?
<Cpudan80> zelrikriando: I am familiar with basic politics thanks
<piroko> nickrud: Excellent. Thanks again for your quick help. I'll come back when I'm less sleepy to pay it forward to others. ^_^
<zelrikriando> Cpudan80:  I thought you said communism was autoritarian
<p903> pretty much any Hauppauge will work correct?
<piroko> The help, that is
<rpj8> So question: Why doesn't when wine get updated in the repos to the latest version when a new one comes out? Is there a specific reason other than the maintainers for ubuntu for the program wine haven't done it yet?
<zcat[1]> !mud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> zelrikriando: Well - it kinda is
<jfkdsljio> Any hauppauge will work? That would be sweet.
<stiv2k> help, where on earth did the `s2ram` binary go for the uswsusp package??? its missing
<Cpudan80> zelrikriando: At any rate - not on topic
<pmratpoison> jrib: If it's not too much trouble could you tell me the bug number, I can't seem to find it amid the chaos
<zelrikriando> ^^
<travisat> rpj8: well I am not complaining the one in gutsy repos actually works better for me then the newest one
<jfkdsljio> I have a laptop USB tv tuner, but its useless because you have to plug it in and its too big, kinda defeats the laptop idea and makes me stationary
<Flannel> rpj8: Ubuntu uses a time based release schedule.  Software is frozen a few months before release, and doesn't change (save for bugfixes) after that.  7.10 will always have the same stuff as the day it was released, for instance.
<voice> can anyone help me with my ubuntu 7.10 issue?
<voice> it wont boot up
<umop> travisat, hmm yeah, i've looked into all of that, the system is running fine, it's just the game that is extremely slow.  It's possibly the new version of wine, but seeing as it was slow, and then i updated it, who knows.
<jfkdsljio> i'd like a little usb device with an antennea coming out of it
<jfkdsljio> that would be a great tv tuner for a laptop
<decay> !nvidi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<decay> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<decay> !broadcome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<decay> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jrib> pmratpoison: k, let me search
 * nickrud gets to go home, work is over. bye
<jrib> !fishing | decay
<ubotu> decay: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<dhanar10> voice: what's the error message?
<rpj8> Flannel: Then why do I sometimes see updates for firefox be3ing downloaded with updates? and I've seen wine updated a few times
<voice> There isn't one :S
<travisat> umop: well unlike windows in linux stuff normally doesn't just break like that either something has gone wrong with your hardware or something was changed that messed it up
<voice> thats the thing
<Sir_Fawnpug> I should point out that I'm using a BCM 43xx card
<Flannel> rpj8: winehq maintains an Ubuntu repository, with the most recent wine versions, you can use that if you want the current version
<dhanar10> voice: what's your computer/laptop?
<voice> ubuntu goes to boot up, and then freezes at the loading bar
<rpj8> travisat: I see. You're using the one from the gutsy repos you say?
<Flannel> rpj8: Those are bugfixes and security updates.
<travisat> rpj8: yep 46
<Sir_Fawnpug> The restricted driver manager can manage it with 7.10
<jfkdsljio> ubuntu should add that repo to its sources.list by default
<dhanar10> voice: what's your computer/laptop?
<voice> then i goes into the bootbox (or somehting like that)
<voice> i can list you the specs of my pc
<rpj8> Flannel: I see. See I did not know that. Is that what a rolling release refers to? That being the exact opposite?
<dhanar10> ok
<mkquist> voice - system specs
<jrib> pmratpoison: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<heatmzzr> sound works on my vaio but only one channel, is there a fix for it?
<umop> travisat, I know this, but you are providing very generic responses
<jrib> pmratpoison: erm, remove "edge" from the url if you need to
<voice> intel e2140 proc, abit ip35 mobo (p35 chipset), 2gb ddr2 ram, 250gb harddrive
<travisat> umop: it can be hard to provide a specific answer to a generic question
<zelrikriando> which depot jfkdsljio?
<Flannel> rpj8: a rolling release is the exact opposite.  Versions come and go as they are updated upstream.  The benefit (and drawback) is that you're always running new software, and you can't guarantee all the software versions will play nice with one another
<pmratpoison> jrib: thnx! :)
<silent_> does amarok have difficulty loading musical content in kde? it's... I'm not quite sure what it's doing.. it hangs occasionally in gnome
<Tygir> fragged2: what are the recommened plugins?
<rpj8> Flannel: I see. So is this identical to 'bleeding edge' ?
<umop> travisat, Yes, but I asked where to begin troubleshooting, you helped me with that, now I'm past that point, but lets not argue about that ;)
<silent_> Flannel: even 'stable' software misbehaves
<fragged2> silent_: but stable software has been bugtested before it becomes stable
<Flannel> rpj8: Not necessarily.  Bleeding edge would be one form of a rolling release.  Rolling release can be limited to stable software (such as debian testing, as opposed to unstable)
<fragged2> Tygir: not entirely sure, I barely use Ubuntu
<silent_> fragged2: what do you use?
<pmratpoison> jrib: I'm not using vesa, though, I'm using fglrx... I don't know if that has anything to do with, it I will read on though
<rpj8> Flannel: I see. ANd bleeding edge is unstable
<jrib> pmratpoison: it's probably the same issue, happens to me on nvidia
<fragged2> silent_: currently XUbuntu on Desktop / Fileserver and Gentoo on laptop, eventually desktop will be gentoo once I've got everything the way I want it on my laptop
<stiv2k> help, where on earth did the `s2ram` binary go for the uswsusp package??? its missing
<travisat> umop: well to be honest I can't see something messing up like you are saying without some sort of change on your system
<Flannel> rpj8: exactly
<silent_> fragged2: why do you prefer gentoo? ...I've never tried it personally
<jetscreamer> stiv2k: apt-file ?
<klndz3> So what are peoples favorite Ubuntu performance enhancing tweaks?  I'm new to Ubnutu, and I'm looking for ways to improve the performance of my laptop.
<rpj8> Flannel: Learn somethin' new every day.
<Sir_Fawnpug> silent_, I'm a gentoo user as well, and I can provide a bit of insight on that
<umop> travisat, Yep, that's totally understandable.  Just looking for some fresh ideas
<silent_> klndz3: get rid of compiz-fusion
<dhanar10> voice: i think ur problem is related to the P35 chipset....
<Flannel> stiv2k: I don't see it in any packages.
<voice> is there anything i can do to fix it?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I use gentoo when I want to get the performance benefits related to setting compile-time options for all of my programs, ubuntu when I want a quick installation
<dimedo> hi again. i have a problem: my System>Quit menu in Gnome doesn't show options for reboot and shutdown anymore. please help me recover that
<fragged2> silent_: you have to compile everything from sources, which is kind of a pain but it means that you get everything the way you want it, and understand whats going on under the hood of your system more so than most other distributions. The biggest benifit IMO is a better community, there are less stupid people than what there are on other distributions (mostly because you have to /manually/ install your system which many are incapable of doing)
<silent_> Sir_Fawnpug: I started out CLI in debian... Ubuntu seemed like the next logical step... never really that curious about other distributions, as ubuntu does everything I need, but I might dabble a bit
<LKC> help please. im getting a errow when i login to ubuntu saying that gnome power management wasnt installed properly. this happened after trying to make AWN auto start
<Fenyx> I love you guyz.
<travisat> umop: well I tried, I don't run wow anymore, I am no longer addicted so I don't know the current situation with wine and wow, maybe somebody else can help
<umop> travisat, thanks
<stiv2k> Flannel: it used to be in uswsusp...
<stiv2k> Flannel: where did it go?
<stiv2k> Flannel: theres s2both and s2disk... no s2ram
<fragged2> silent_: Gentoo is interesting, but also a pain at the same time (Most configurations are mere skeletons and you must manually do everything yourself)
<silent_> fragged2: but even compiling isn't all that difficult
<klndz3> silent_: Will that really make a significant difference?
<dhanar10> voice: try reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597252
<dimedo> i had a disconnect, was there any answer to my question realtion the shutdown/reboot options in my System>Quit menu?
<jrib> silent_, fragged2, Sir_Fawnpug: mind moving the distro discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Sir_Fawnpug> jrib, sure
<fragged2> jrib: I dont see the problem, Linux is about choice, discussing other distributions merely gives an insight into genpop
<fragged2> but I will, just to follow the crowd =)
<opteroN> why is ubuntu better that windows
<silent_> fragged2: yes, but this is an ubuntu support channel, I'll be in offtopic
<jrib> fragged2: I agree.  But #ubuntu is solely for support because of the large amount of traffic, that's why #ubuntu-offtopic exists for other more "fun" topics
<matthew_> opteroN:  why's water wet ;)
<zelrikriando> opteroN: it s malware (windows?) free
<pmratpoison> jrib: so, I just deleted vga=792 from menu.lst
<opteroN> waters wet because its a liquid
<pmratpoison> jrib: should I replace it with another value?
<opteroN> now answer my question
<danc3> opteroN: trolling hour is over
<zelrikriando> opteroN: I did
<Flannel> stiv2k: It was in uswsusp.  It didn't go anywhere.  It was removed, check the most recent comment: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/u/uswsusp/uswsusp_0.6~cvs20070618-1ubuntu2/changelog
<opteroN> trolling ?
<danc3> yeah
<opteroN> i was asking a question
<opteroN> get lost you herb
<danc3> a dumb question, which you know is trolling
<silent_> danc3: if you feed the troll, the troll wins.
<danc3> yeah
<jrib> pmratpoison: up to you.  I think that if you set it to any value, you'll get the blackscreen, unless you use one of the workarounds where you remove some modules from being blacklisted
<opteroN> how is that a dumb question
<danc3> opteroN: hush
<jrib> !offtopic | opteroN
<ubotu> opteroN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<silent_> danc3: stop feeding the troll
<opteroN> there is no such thing as a dumb question stop starting trouble
<silent_> oh god it's attacking!!
<jrib> end of discussion
<danc3> hehe
<opteroN> i was just asking why is ubuntu better that windows
<jetscreamer> vga=normal or vga=0x318
<LKC> im getting the error "the configuration defults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly" what should i do??? HeLp please
<jrib> opteroN: not here
<matthew_> is it possible to launch a video-dvd through nautilus?
<opteroN> this is a ubuntu support channel correct ?
<silent_> opteroN: that's a matter of opinion. Try both and decide for yourself, or are you incapable of independent thought?
<danc3> opteroN: hush
<opteroN> danc3, you hush
<silent_> ... intellectual checkmate?
<opteroN> you linux nerds are stuck up
<klndz3> By marking something in synaptic for removal, when will it be removed?
<Khisanth> but not an ubuntu evangelizing channel :)
<opteroN> i had a honest question
<Flannel> klndz3: when you hit "apply"
<decay> in short, what does noapic mean?
<zelrikriando> opteroN: it s not a support related question, it s a debate question
<klndz3> k
<jrib> opteroN: I asked you to move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LKC> opteron u came here looking to start a flame war
<silent_> jrib has admin, I'm not touching this one with a ten foot pole
<adante> hm
<travisat> decay: noapic mean no apic, apic is part of the interupt control
<voice> thanks dhanar10, but there doesn't seem to be anything on there that helps me
<TheBlackOut> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<silent_> apic = Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<decay> when should noapic be used? because its the only way i can boot up my laptop
<decay> however, the wireless driver wont work. ive tried all
<matthew_> is it possible to launch a video-dvd through nautilus?  for example, I can launch any video files, like divx or h.264 from nautilus.  however, i can not launch dvds from nautilus because they are a "folder" (in the file structure).  is there any way around this?
<voice> i suppose i could try setting my harddrive to ide, but i dont know how to set acpi=off, and apparently that isn't really a fix anyway
<travisat> decay: when its the only way to boot up your laptop :)
<silent_> acpi =/= apic
<dhanar10> voice: ok, just be patient for now... wait for next release in april...
<silent_> !=, even
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<voice> :(
<voice> but i really want to try ubuntu!
<voice> :P
<voice> i tried using the latest alpha of 8.04 too, and that started throwing errors at me
<rowdy> My laptop screen is showing white as too much white..i have dell 700m and using gutsy
<Hilikus> does anyone here use DAR?
<rowdy> how to adjust it..the brightness doesnt cut it
<jfkdsljio> try nvidia-settings
<dhanar10> voice: based on my experience, linux is always problematic with newer hardware....
<silent_> voice: you had compatibility issues so you tried an unstable distro...
<rowdy> it has a intel graphics card
<voice> i just wanted to see if the issues with my chipset were fixed
<rowdy> jfkdsljio: was that for you said that?
<voice> with the new distro
<silent_> voice, what chipset?
<jfkdsljio> hmm I dunno, I had an intel gpu laptop and never had to change the settings
<travisat> voice: what is your chipset?
<voice> p35
<Dr_willis> With my last laptop - it dident work very well.. then the next release it started working great. :)
<stiv2k> Flannel: reading... but *why* was it removed?!?
<silent_> hmm.. that's intel, no?
<voice> indeed
<rowdy> like i was watching this game and the field is showing up too bright
<travisat> voice: in the options change sata settings from ide to raid
<silent_> voice, how new is that chipset?
<travisat> voice: bios options
<Flannel> stiv2k: I have no idea.  "Because it doesn't make sense in ubuntu".  You'll have to ask the maintainer.
<travisat> voice: I am using a p35 chipset
<voice> to raid? I thought that was for multiple harddrives?
<jfkdsljio> rowdy I really don't know what to do on this one
<rowdy> i tried xgamma -gamma .5 but that doesnt seem to work
<rowdy> ok jfkdsljio
<travisat> voice: I know it is, but the raid controller is suppported and will work without raid setup
<silent_> voice: you have a fellow chip user
<voice> ok
<voice> i'll try that
<rowdy> jfkdsljio: any idea what i should be looking for
<voice> thanks travisat
<travisat> voice: took me 2 hours to figure it out :p
<voice> were you having the same issue then?
<travisat> voice: was like while will windows install but linux won't
<travisat> voice: I couldn't get a hard drive detected if that was your issue
<silent_> just out of curiosity, anyone here succeeded in installing linux on an nvidia 680i platform?
<zelrikriando> rowdy: you cant do it directy with some shortcuts on your laptop?
<Kevin`> probably.
<dhanar10> travisat: voice problem is freezing at usplash screen during booting
<rowdy> zelrikriando: thanks, my laptop has a brightness settings but its only making the screen darker or brighter..the field on the game i am watching still looks washed out
<devolut> lol
<zelrikriando> maybe it s just this application then rowdy
<travisat> dhanar10: ah well if you do nosplash he would probably see it trying to to connect to his hard drive and failing,
<rowdy> its vlc, i see this when i watch movies too
<rowdy> xine, totem all show them like that
<dhanar10> travisat: maybe you should ask voice what error did he get when trying to use hardy alpha...
<travisat> dhanar10: voice isn't here anymore I don't think
<dhanar10> travisat: maybe he is rebooting his computer now to try ur advise....
<travisat> dhanar10: well we will see if it works soon enough
<heatmzzr> hello all, for some reason I can only get 1 channel of my sound to work on my vaio laptop in ubuntu, any suggestions or is there another program or driver that would work better
<dhanar10> anyone here has problem with xine and mkv?
<travisat> dhanar10: and yes I have the same chipset as him and it did stall on the usplash for me, so I tried nosplah on grub, saw it sticking on the hard drives, then I played with the bios settings and got it to work
<pvl1> uhm if i have xp already installed, can i vmware it?
<Audio_1> so i try to seed an item from a windows partition, is this possible to begin with?
<Audio_1> or am i wasing my time
<voice> it worked! :D
<klndz3> So because I just installed Ubuntu today, if I wanted to watch a youtube or Stage6 video, I wouldn't be able to because of the Adobe Flash thing?
<Starnestommy> Audio_1: it should be possible
<dhanar10> Yay!!! say thanks to travisat!!!
<voice> of course!
<voice> Thank you travisat! :D
<pvl1> can vmware use operating systems already installed on a computer?
<dhanar10> P35 chipset freeze SOLVED!!!
<voice> Indubitably!
 * voice dances
<dhanar10> klndz3: try to install adobe flash manually...
<Audio_1> my problem with seeding a file on the windows partition is that for some reason when i tried to seed it i would ger hash info error and i would not be able to seed ever again
<pvl1> does anyone know if vmware can use operating systems allready installed on a computer
<dimedo> i there anyone who has an idea why there are no more shutdown/reboot options in my gnome System>Quit menu?
<Jaza> hello
<voice> alright well thank you very much to all of you who helped me (especially travisat!!) but i must go to bed since it is 5:30 in the morning and i am very tired
<Jaza> I have a question, how windows see my shared folders in linux, or how can I share folders with windows?
<spoon> Has anyone used Envy??
<Flannel> !samba | Jaza
<ubotu> Jaza: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jaza> thanks
<spoon> There is also a shared folders under Administration that sets up samba for you
<Dr_willis> spoon,  its best to avoide envy, and automatix, and other tools.
<dhanar10> dimendo: check ur gconf settings
<gigamonk`> yu: thanks. However I think I tried that--is that to resize or move? Anyway, I tried them both and I can't make the window any smaller and I can't move it up enough to see the bottom.
<gigamonk`> Anyway, I'm now reinstalling with stock Ubuntu instead of Xubuntu to see if that makes my file any easier.
<spoon> Dr_willis, I have tried building a package with the prop drivers because even though the Open source ATI drivers on the liveCD work, when I install, my X gets all messed up... I see Starting up... then blackness
<Dr_willis> gigamonk`,  hold down the alt-key. click in the window and move it up
<spoon> So why is it, the live CD can bring up X, but when i install and reboot, I get no X
<spoon> I have to go to recovery mode
<Dr_willis> spoon,  so you have used the restricted-manager yet to install the ati drivers from the repos?
<Dr_willis> the live cd is proberly using the vesa driver, the install may be using the 'ati' drivers
<spoon> Dr_willis, I have tried that after using the VESA drivers after a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spoon> but, the liveCD gets 1400x900 resolution
<joshual> hello, I am trying to get commercial dvd playback support on a machine that does not have internet access, so I need to download whatever is necessary and then install it offline... i have installed libdvdcss2 package from medibuntu, but that was not enough... (btw this is from a fresh hardy install)
<spoon> and I can't seem to get that with the vesa drivers
<spoon> joshual, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dhanar10> joshua: install xine from medibuntu
<joshual> spoon I have read it
<joshual> dhanar10: ok that should be all?
<spoon> oh, VLC works too...
<joshual> just the xine package?
<sixstorm> VLC works on 99% of any multimedia file
<spoon> vlc might have least dependencies
<dhanar10> yes, and its dependencies of course
<dhanar10> but xine has problem with mkv....
<sixstorm> wish Ubuntu made VLC it's default media player for videos
<dhanar10> i don't like the vlc interface....
<LKC> how do i re-install the GNOME power manager configuration defults i seem to have broken them
<joshual> see this is why I am asking if anyone can help me figure out what the dependencies are... I have no connection on the machine
<Cpudan80> sixstorm: you can do that
<sixstorm> yeah i know Cpudan, i was just talking about making it default right out of the box
<joshual> I have to download these packages on a windows machine and transfer it via cd to the machine with ubuntu on it
<Cpudan80> sixstorm: Set the multimedia tab in removable devices and media prefs to vlc %m
<snake> hi
<sixstorm> thanks cpudan
<sixstorm> hey snake
<LKC> please help i have lost all my icons and keep getting an error box coming up about power management
<Cpudan80> sixstorm: not sure what the %m does..... but it seems to work
<snake> can anyone help me about firefox bug?
<sixstorm> we can sure try
<snake> every time i use firefox to download
<spoon> Dr_willis, the liveCD used the ati open source drivers.  I even tried using the xorg.conf file from the liveCD, while it was live and running, and that didnt work
<snake> it make the hole system freeze
<dhanar10> joshua1: sorry i made a mistake. the xine package is available in packages.ubuntu.com not in medibuntu
<sixstorm> snake:  reinstall FF?
<snake> all i can do is press the reset button
<snake> on my PC
<joshual> dhanar10: ok, do you know what the dependencies needed would be when installing on a fresh install?
<spoon> xine has less dependencies
<sixstorm> snake, have you tried reinstalling Firefox?
<snake> yup
<snake> but i haven't open it yet :P
<snake> i scare :P
<sixstorm> lol
<sixstorm> try to completely wipe FF off of your system and reinstall it
<sixstorm> use synaptic
<snake> trying it now
<sixstorm> might have some screwed up libraries or something
<sixstorm> you never know
<sixstorm> gotta go for now
<sixstorm> good talking to everyone
<rainwalker> why doesn't the brightness applet work for my screen, if I can change my brightness settings in my BIOS?
<spoon> wonder how hard it would be to port one of the n800's ipod-like media player interfaces to ubuntu.... like UKMP or Canola2
<dhanar10> dhanar10: some of the packages are xine-ui, libxine, libxcb*, libxvmc,  and many more... sorry i can't list them all. anyone can?
<joshual> I dont see how I can download all the dependencies needed for xine
<hanasakiRemote> how do I get the flash plugin in firefox to work?  I have ... flash.plugin-nonfree but get the missing plugin for this page ... http://blogs.sun.com/arungupta/entry/screencast_web11_travel_map_another
<dhanar10> dhanar10: u can download it in packages.ubuntu.com
<rainwalker> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<spoon> apt-cache depends <filename>
<jfkdsljio> is there a way to make apt download more than one file at a time?
<spoon> shows dependecies, i dont want to paste here...
<jfkdsljio> I would kill to have that happen
<hanasakiRemote> dhanar10:  rainwalker  I already avhe that installed.. that's the problem :(
<hanasakiRemote> it don't work
<Starnestommy> jfkdsljio: apt-get install package1 package2 package3 ...?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Starnestommy, I think he wants them to download in parallel
<jfkdsljio> that wouldn't make it download the files simultaneously, it downloads things one at a time
<rainwalker> hanasakiRemote: yeah, flash is broken, so you could install it yourself from adobe's site
<Marko_Vojvodic> I need help, people, i am sick of vista crashes, but, still, i need it for blody Adobe, because of work, and i was, amazed by ubuntu beryl,and a question is, is it hard to make dual bot of this two OP?
<hanasakiRemote> how do I get the flash plugin to work?  it is installed but firefox shows it needs to have int installed...
<rainwalker> Marko_Vojvodic: it's easiest if ubuntu was installed first, but I know there are ways
<victor__> Mark: i suggest you to install virtualbox
<Sir_Fawnpug> Marko_Vojvodic, Ubuntu dual boots even to vista pretty easily
<maxownz> Marko_Vojvodic: my roommate dual boots xp and ubuntu gutsy just fine. he just followed tutorials online.
<rainwalker> hanasakiRemote: type "about:plugins" in the address bar in firefox, is flash player listed?
<cirkit> make a symlink to your firefox plugins directory so that flash plugin points to firefox plugins
<Marko_Vojvodic> Yes, but, i am totaly new in linux world, i don't know, how to do it, so, the main thing is, to instal ubuntu first, on empty hard discs?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have to disagree with rainwalker though, I think it's better to do vista second because windows never usually asks you if you want to leave the boot loader alone and clobbers it
<maxownz> Marko_Vojvodic: i have another pc with vista on it and it crashes all the time, too. is there anything specific you've pinpointed causing the crashes?
<rainwalker> Sir_Fawnpug: disagree?
<hanasakiRemote> rainwalker:  yes... ->   video/flv Flash video flv Yes
<Marko_Vojvodic> :-)HAH THIRD PARTY SOFTWARE:-)
<Sir_Fawnpug> rainwalker, about the order in which ubuntu/vista should be installed
<rainwalker> Sir_Fawnpug: I said ubuntu should be first...
<Marko_Vojvodic> i know why it's crashes, but i need Vista because of Adobe, master collection for work...
<spoon> Sir_Fawnpug, my favorite way is to install vmware-server, then install windows in the virtual machine
<Marko_Vojvodic> UBUNTU FIRST???
<Marko_Vojvodic> Is that last bid:-)
<rainwalker> hanasakiRemote: weird...well you could still try installing it from adobe's site
<Sir_Fawnpug> rainwalker, if ubuntu is first, you'd hae to make a second pass for the installation to reinstall grub
<spoon> UBUNTU FIRST, then windows in vmware machine
<imaginal> My video players close when compizfusion is running. xserver-xgl seems to keep this from happening, but I don't like it. How can I easily toggle xserver-xgl?
<rainwalker> Sir_Fawnpug: you're just repeating what I said...ubuntu first, vista second
<Sir_Fawnpug> rainwalker, no I'm not. I was saying ista first.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ubuntu second
<cirkit> why bother with vista? its terrible
<spoon> no, vista first makes sense, if you dont want to do a second pass, and don't want to use vmware
<cirkit> just install Ubuntu
<rainwalker> (11:50:34 PM) Sir_Fawnpug: I have to disagree with rainwalker though, I think it's better to do vista second because windows never usually asks you if you want to leave the boot loader alone and clobbers it
<cirkit> lol
<spoon> Vista will clobber your bootloader
<Sir_Fawnpug> rainwalker, hmm, I guess I did say that, I guess you couldn't have known what I meant if I mistyped it. Whoops, sorry.
<cirkit> it doesn't matter if vista or ubuntu get installed first
<cirkit> as long as you know which boot loader you're going to be using
<rainwalker> Sir_Fawnpug: ohh okay that makes A LOT more sense now
<spoon> or keep it in the VM... and then you can use both at the same time
<Unseen> i have problem with flash working with opera
<Sir_Fawnpug> Rainwalker, you'll have to forgive me, I had my wisdom teeth out yesterday.
<spoon> oh, vista finds ubuntu with it's bootloader now??
<rainwalker> Sir_Fawnpug: haha but you're typing?
<cirkit> why would you want to use NT Loader?
<cirkit> use Grub or something
<spoon> I wouldnt...
<Unseen> cant seem to load the video
<Sir_Fawnpug> rainwalker, hey, it's about the only thing I can do.
<Jaza> how do you edit /etc/fstab ?
<Dr_willis> Jaza,  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> is one way
<Marko_Vojvodic> Now i am just more, confused, :-)i work graphics, but :-)....i still don't know to do it:-) ok, now i will format my hard drives, and then, should i boot with vista CD or Ubuntu CD?
<rainwalker> does ubuntu have access to the bios?
<Dr_willis> !fstab | Jaza
<ubotu> Jaza: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jaza> thanks
<Sir_Fawnpug> rainwalker, it's not so much the fact that my wisdom teeth are out that is making me confusing, but the pain meds I'm on, haha
<rainwalker> Sir_Fawnpug: it's ok, I'm jacked up on about 4 or 5 different meds haha
<tgrisier> ubotu, quicktime > me
<Marko_Vojvodic> People, why do you poison your body with so many meds?:-)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Marko_Vojvodic, hey, mine were prescribed to me, haha
<rainwalker> Marko_Vojvodic: because I can't function without them (well I can, but I would be crazy dysfunctional)
<Marko_Vojvodic> Yes, but still you need to find a way to get rid of them, unless it's cronical:-)or....:)somthing hard :)
<Marko_Vojvodic> What do you have?:-) what condition?:)
<heatmzzr> itunes for linux? want to update my iphone and i run ubuntu.
<Sir_Fawnpug> heatmzzr, I'm sure about iphone support, but try amarok
<rainwalker> aggg "cannot adjust laptop panel brightness"
<Sir_Fawnpug>  Marko_Vojvodic, uh, wow. You like to smile.. a lot.
<Jaza> I'm trying to mount a shared folder and it tells me to do the following "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" do I type it as is or do I need to replace server name ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> heatmzzr, I meant I'm not sure.
<Marko_Vojvodic> Yes, :-)I i am more, orientated to alternative medicine, tee's and herbs, :)less on meds:-)
<Marko_Vojvodic> but i belive, strongest medicine is power of will:)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Marko_Vojvodic, do you mean like homeopathy?
<rainwalker> Marko_Vojvodic: give me an herbal thing for ADHD, allergies, and not getting the flu and I'll be glad to take it
<Sir_Fawnpug> Homeopathy is great except it rarely works, haha
<Marko_Vojvodic> hhahahhahahahahhaha
<Marko_Vojvodic> :))))
<Marko_Vojvodic> So you are alergic rainwalker?
<joshual> hi again, I'm still having a hard time figuring out exactly which packages i need to download so that I can install commercial dvd playback support on an OFFLINE computer... if I go to packages.ubuntu.com and track down the xine-gui package it has many dependencies, then each of those dependencies have many dependencies and so on... help?
<Marko_Vojvodic> did you try to change your place of living? for few months?
<Jaza> Dr_willis, do I need to replace shared names and folder names?
<rainwalker> Marko_Vojvodic: no, I've just been snotty lately and sudafed is the only thing that works for me
<Sir_Fawnpug> joshual, what about mpeg123?
<joshual> Sir_Fawnpug: what about it? are you saying I need it?
<Marko_Vojvodic> Hey, :) it's ok, i am not a doctor, but i am just a woried father:-)you know, meds can devolep adiction, and oper doors for other weeknes:)
<Sir_Fawnpug> joshual, you may. IIRC DVDs use mpeg2 encoding
<joshual_> Sir_Fawnpug: what about it? are you saying I need it? or that it may have less deps? (got disconnected briefly)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh, I'm saying you may need it
<dimedo> hey there, is there a way of prohibiting window title bars to move under gnome toolbars?
<iNTRONIX> is it possible to install the ATI linux drivers from ati web?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ubuntu doesn't come with MPEG codecs by default, because they're encumbered by patents
<Dr_willis> Jaza,  i never mount samba shares that way. I use the FuseSMB tools.
<joshual_> ok, but that doesnt really help me
<Sir_Fawnpug> But you can optionally install it
<Dr_willis> Jaza,  you do need the correct servername Yes. :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> joshual, well you're trying ot do DVD playback right?
<boykillsworld> use automatix unless you want to really learn what your doing
<joshual_> as I said I need to find out everything I need to download in order to be able to install dvd playback support OFFLINE... so I need to download everything first...
<joshual_> key here is offline
<Jaza> what is fuseSMB and is it easier?
<iNTRONIX>  is it possible to install the ATI linux drivers from ati web?
<Sir_Fawnpug> joshual_,  well I don't know all of the dependencies, I guess it depends on the software you're using.
<Sir_Fawnpug> But you can get a list of what the dependencies are from synaptic
<Dr_willis> Jaza,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Jaza> I'm assuming is easier than what I was trying to do?
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you right click on the package's properties it'll give you the package names it depends on, and their versions
<joshual_> I have to download all these packages on windows burn it to a cd and transfer it to the ubuntu cd
<Hilikus> should i have a cdrom mounted or unmounted before burning with it?
<Dr_willis> Hilikus,  you are burning data to a cdrom?
<Hilikus> Dr_willis yes
<Dr_willis> Hilikus,  theres noting to mount on a blank cd. :)
<Dr_willis> you cant mount it,
<iNTRONIX> Hey! is it possible to install ATI LINUX drivers from their web site on ubuntu?
<Hilikus> its not blank
<matthew_> is it possible to launch a video-dvd through nautilus?  for example, I can launch any video files, like divx or h.264 from nautilus.  however, i can not launch dvds from nautilus because they are a "folder" (in the file structure).  is there any way around this?
<Dr_willis> iNTRONIX,  yes.. but not reccomdneded
<iNTRONIX> why?
<Dr_willis> Hilikus,  you doing some multisession stuff then?
<Hilikus> Dr_willis its multisession
<maxownz> anyone got any recommendations for a ftp server?
<Dr_willis> iNTRONIX,  it can break upgrades in the long run and cause issues.
<iNTRONIX> ok
<Dr_willis> Hilikus,  ive never used Multisession. I imagine you DONT mount them
<Jaza> need some more help I typed this line "//rec-room/Carlos /media/Winshared cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=ut f8,codepage=unicode,unicode 0 0" but it says it's bad??
<kapace> hello
<kapace> im having trouble with enabling desktop-effects
<hanasakiRemote> rainwalker: problem is with eh flashnonfree.. aptitude install says md5 checksum error
<jake> i just tried installing ubuntu 7.10 server and the normal version but i keep getting grub loading error 2 on both installs, there are very few threads about it and none of the actually are very helpfull, how should i go about fixing this? install lilo?
<kapace> reportingsjr: see that.. i just got ignored
<kapace> :P
<jake> fedora's looking pretty good and i was going to just try an entire other distro but i would like to try and fix it
<Dr_willis> kapace,  you will need to add some more details to the actual problem to begin with. :)
<Dr_willis> kapace,  like video card, what have you tried and so forth.
<kapace> ok, no matter what i try in the appearances settings dialog
<kapace> it just reverts to none
<hanasakiRemote> anyone able to install flashplugin nonfree?  I get an md5 sum error
<kapace> and my video card is nvida quadro 2
<Dr_willis> hanasakiRemote,  its a known bug.
<Dr_willis> !flash | hanasakiRemote
<ubotu> hanasakiRemote: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<jake> i really dont install xp again on this box, anyone else have this problem and have it fixed?
<reportingsjr> hanasakiRemote, Read the topic ;)
<hanasakiRemote> Dr_willis: :(  any workaround?
<Dr_willis> kapace,  and you have installed the actual nvidia drivers?
<pvl1> im having some really bad ati issues. it was running fine on the live cd though
<kapace> yes restricted drivers
<Dr_willis> hanasakiRemote,  the 2nd factoid the bot gives has a thread , and a link to a unofficial deb package that works.
<Jaza> ok got it to work but now I get "ount error: could not find target server. TCP name rec-room/carlos not found
<Jaza> No ip address specified and hostname not found" any suggestions?
<kapace> i also installed that compiz manager
<kapace> and selected no effects, and it still wouldn't enable
<Dr_willis> Jaza,  you may need to put the ip of that server in the /etc/hosts file. or use its ip in the //#####/share  type entry
<Dr_willis> kapace,  try 'compiz --replace' in a terminal ?
<kapace> ok
<avis> jake, ubuntu comes in two versions a gui and a alternate cd i think i've heard of the bug you mention and the only thing that i can think of is change installation medium
<KillerCRS> Oh my goodness
<KillerCRS> That's quite the user population
<xzased> Hiya folks. Im having a problem here, 2 lines of black bars appear on the lower-right corner of my screen after 2 mins. from boot
<jake> ok, ill check them out
<Dr_willis> KillerCRS,  where? :) here? this is rather low..
<threexk> hello.  The Trash icon has disappeared from my desktop.  How can I get it back?
<xzased> my card is an ati xpress200
<pvl1> im also having bad ati issues
<kapace> Dr_willis: ok, so it says soemthing about less than 64mb of memory..
<kapace> and xgl not being present
<Jaza> thanks
<mjw--> threexk: right click the panel you want it on, click Add to Panel > under desktop & windows you can add the trash can
<Dr_willis> kapace,  sounds to me like you are not using the nvidia drivers yet.
<kapace> but i am it ssays i have nvidia, and i enabled the nvida-glx driver
<Dr_willis> or they are not workingproperl for that card.
<reportingsjr> kapace, go to system>admin>restricted drivers
<kapace> Checking for nVidia: present.
<LimCore> why ubuntu is so full of totally broken programs the doesnt work even a bit?
<LimCore> today I tried 2 new applications,  both failed totally
<matthew_> is it possible to launch a video-dvd through nautilus?  for example, I can launch any video files, like divx or h.264 from nautilus.  however, i can not launch dvds from nautilus because they are a "folder" (in the file structure).  is there any way around this?
<LimCore> today I tried 3 new applications,  100% of them failed,  66% of them failed TOTALLY (application is totally useless)
<kapace> yea, its in use
<threexk> mjw--: thanks.  Is it possible to put it onto the desktop?
<jake> is there a install option somewhere to try lilo instead of grub?
<kapace> LimCore: agreed :P
<reportingsjr> LimCore, Maybe you didn't follow the install instructions or something along those lines?
<kapace> hheheh
<LimCore> reportingsjr: I started the program,  and the program doesnt work at all
<putergirl> .
<kapace> Dr_willis: i have DRI
<reportingsjr> LimCore, Bad choice of programs then :p
<kapace> or bad choice of OS
<mjw--> threexk: not that i can see
<reportingsjr> I've never had any programs that don't work on ubuntu
<LimCore> reportingsjr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktoon/+bug/188529
<threexk> mjw--: Maybe I am just imagining that it was there before
<LimCore> ubuntu seems to be bug ridden
<reportingsjr> LimCore, Of course it is! As is any other application!
<LimCore> reportingsjr: it frekaing doesn START.  who the ..... let it into repo at all?
<LimCore> I'm not using SVN, Im using normal 7.10
<xzased> hey lim, which program is it?
<LimCore> xzased: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktoon/+bug/188529  for one example
<LimCore> 2 nd program also failed
<LimCore> 3 have broken disaplay
<LimCore> 4th program I tried today worked, surprisingly
<reportingsjr> LimCore, gotcha
<LimCore> program asking to select own installation dir... wtf is this, DOS in 1995 or what
<kapace> lol
<sherl0k> hey does anyone know why xchat-systray is _still_ broken
<co> semarang
<sherl0k> it's been like this since probably 5.04
<sherl0k> maybe 5.10
<LimCore> can anyone with ubuntu 7.10 amd64 confirm or deny bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktoon/+bug/188529  plz?
<zman> Hey everybody.  Is there an OpenOffice help channel on this server by chance?
<LimCore> zman: I dont think so, but OOo have good mailing list
<josh__> anyone know of a good database designer besides DIA (unless DIA has a good plugin for it)
<zman> LimCore:  Dang :P thanks anyway!
<LimCore> program Font Forge, have totally fucked up... FONTS!  oh the irony!
<LimCore> I can't decide what is my favorite bug of today!
<xzased> lim, u will have to check with the 64 users, works with intel
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I got an xchat systemtray icon...
<astro76> !language | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<co> leco
<sherl0k> the systemtray icon is there yes
<LimCore> xzased: thanks, care to post comment there  that it works on ia64?
<sherl0k> but there's an xchat-systray app that adds more functionality
<kb> ed-latina.org
<LimCore> *with i386
<xzased> shure
<LimCore> xzased: it doesn show this stupid wizard?  or is there some default value?
<pvl1> whats the command to configure xorg?
<bruenig> X -configure
<kapace> how do i find out how much video memory i have?
<LimCore> or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reportingsjr> kapace, Look at the card? :p
<LimCore> kapace: some utils, perhaps  hwinfo .. but perhaps there are better tools
<kapace> k
<kapace> i can't open the box right now
<LimCore> can I report a general bug on Ubuntu project? that ubutntu is bug ridden?
<Jaza> OK I think I'm getting closer now I get this message "Mounting cifs URL not implemented yet. Attempt to mount workgroup/rec-room/Users/Carlos"
<reportingsjr> kapace, GIYF
<kapace> whas that?
<chalcedony> is there any way to slow down totem?
<LimCore> ubuntu.
<astro76> LimCore: that would be as helpful as your complaining is in here
<Sakkath_> I wanna get a bzip2'd copy of /dev/sda onto this external drive (/dev/sdc) but as a file, not rewriting /dev/sdc. like /mnt/sdc/backup.bz2 or .tar.bz2 i donno. can anyone help out? <-- would anything like dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/stdin|bzip2 > /mnt/sdc/backup.bz2 work? please help :(
<LimCore> chalcedony: dunno totem, but osme players support slowplayback, probably including  vlc, mplayer
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> LimCore: how do i get it?
<LimCore> Sakkath_: want to bzip the files od dev/sda, or the binary image?
<pvl1> bruenig, theres definetly another command
<pvl1> bruenig, or rather, how do i stop X?
<bruenig> killall X would probably do it
<LimCore> chalcedony: apt-get install mplayer  and same for vlc.   if you live in the land of sand child murder^H freedom bringers, then watch out to not get arrested by RIAA etc when installing codecs
<pvl1> k thnx
<Dr_willis> Sakkath,  if sdc is mounted somewhere.. you mounted /dev/sdc1 Most likely. Be sure not to get the device wrong  (sdc vs sdc1_
<astro76> pvl1: switch to virtual console (ctrl-alt-f1) and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<LimCore> chalcedony: ther should be a factoid about multiverse etc
<chalcedony> LimCore: ty
<LimCore> !mutliverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutliverse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !xconfig | pvl1 then...
<ubotu> pvl1 then...: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<LimCore> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<LimCore> !riaa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riaa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kapace> LimCore: what do i grep for my video memory in hwinfo?
<LimCore> kapace: not sure....  I would probably just check on the card
<kapace> can't
<LimCore> or google the model  (lspci  and look for "video" or someihng)
<decay> =)
<pvl1> astro76, exactly what i wanted, thank you vm
<chalcedony> LimCore: you're good, ill try it :)
<kapace> k
<chalcedony> ty
<LimCore> kapace: leave it blank perhaps?  kernel/xorg usually autodetects it correctl
<kapace> well i just wanna know :P
<Sakkath_> LimCore: well, it's a raid0 set, and i used acronis true image to make an image of the 'logical' disk, but i wanted to have a raw bzip2 compressed dd of each drive just in case the image doesn't work and i can manually restore both hdd's to it's previous state.
<LimCore> Sakkath: hmm then I guess.. some dd (or.. cat?) and pipe that to bunzip2.. and output to a file on mounted partition ...
<alecw1> Is there a program that will make GNOME display a 'window preview' on the taskbar when hovering over the applications? I know compiz does this, but I can't use that due to performance issues.
<Sakkath_> LimCore: would anything like dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/stdin|bzip2 > /mnt/sdc/backup.bz2 work?
<LimCore> Sakkath: not sure...
<Sakkath_> Dr_willis: thanks, by the way. i knew that just giving an example.
<LimCore> Sakkath: perhaps try it and see? :)  by I dont think of /dev/stdin is ok is it?
<xzased> LimCore: it shows the wizard, u just have to choose your installation dir. I chose /usr/share... after that it starts without a prob
<kapace> hmm only 32mb. prolly can't run compiz
<Sakkath_> Dr_willis: doing dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb is easy, but i want to put it to a file, and then compress it to make it smaller.
<LimCore> Sakkath perahps just  cat /dev/sda
<Sakkath_> LimCore: that will work all right even though it's binary?
<jack-desktop> why do people add a $ infront of code?
<LimCore> xzased: anyway, do you think this question is freaking stupid?
<sixstorm> jack-desktop:  open up terminal and you'll find out
<sixstorm> ;)
<xzased> LimCore: Half the questions of mankind are stupid
<sixstorm> amen
<jack-desktop> i understand that it has a $ there, but it's a inconvenience to have to remove them when you copy/paste
<sixstorm> jack, true
<Sakkath_> LimCore: i donno if this will work for bzip2, i think if you use stdin it uses stdout, so will this work?: cat /dev/sda |bzip2 > /mnt/somepath/file.bz2
<rob1975au> newb here, i need to force a mount. Ubuntu tells how but i need to be in root, how?
<travisat> rob1975au: place sude before the command
<travisat> sudo
<LimCore> rob1975au: if you denoobified ubuntu by creating a root account, then just su
<boykillsworld> sudo -i will also make you root if you get sick of sudo
<Aloha> rob1975au, sudo -s
<rob1975au> thanks
<ackbahr> Hi there! Is it possible to add a Grub entry that would lead to a non-GUI startup? I'd like to save CPU time as much as possible, and skipping Gnome seems a way to do this, isn't it?
<binarymutant> is there a way to have a different wallpaper on every virtual desktop?
<LimCore> ackbahr: I think going into lover init mode... but dunno detals
<LimCore> binarymutant: on kde yes, just click on desktop and setup, dunno gnome
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  under kde yes.. under gnome.. not seen it.
<binarymutant> i'm looking for gnome
<ackbahr> LimCore: "lover init"? I'll look into it.
<LimCore> lower.
<LimCore> hah
<ackbahr> "lower", ok!
<LimCore> I'm sleepy
<travis_> after running compiz --replace, how do I close the terminal window without closing compiz?
<ackbahr> LimCore: So am I, but it's 7:37 am here! :)
<sixstorm> travis:  do alt+f2 and type that
<sixstorm> that way you won't have a terminal window open at all times
<jack-desktop> or do compiz --replace &&
<jack-desktop> one &
<jack-desktop> =o
<Le0n4rd10_pejuan> halo
<pvl1> can anyone help me with a radeon card?
<Dr_willis> use & and then the exit command is another way
<LimCore> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11739965/font_forge_lol.png
<LimCore> ^--- best bug ever - font forge unusable due to broken... fonts
<LimCore> can anyone start up a program  fontforge and say is the font here unreadable?
<travis_> the & isn't working
<Dr_willis> dont use the terminals close button. Use the exit command
<Zelda> how do I get the other colors on the themes?
<rob1975au> how do you change nvidia drivers? I have enabled in the System-Administration-Restricted Drivers...
<Zelda> I just installed humanazul, but the window color, and the background are incorrect
<travis_> Ah... that helped. Thx Dr_willis
<sixstorm> rob1975au  =   go to Ubuntu Forums and look up "Envy"
<rob1975au> okay
<rob1975au> thnx
<sixstorm> easy app for installing video drivers for nvidia and ati
<astro76> !envy
<sixstorm> works for the newest gfx cards
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone compared Google Desktop to Tracker to be able to fairly decide which they like better?
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<akhilesh> I am reading lkmpg.pdf and in the first hello world module, it does not compile because there is no /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/build directory. I am running ubuntu 7.10 server. What can be the problem ?
<Zelda> hey astro, can you help me again?
<astro76> perhaps
<sixstorm> envy is the only way i can get my 8600GT and 8800GT to work properly
<Zelda> k, i just installed the humanazul theme.. all the icons are correct, its the workspaces colors are incorrect and the window colors. any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> sixstorm: no its not, its just the only way you know how.. a little research would show you the proper way
<astro76> Zelda: none I've rarely messed with that stuff
<IndyGunFreak> and envy is a terrible idea in any event
<maxownz> IndyGunFreak: you from Indianapolis?
<akhilesh> Do I need to create /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-server/build  or should it be present by default ?
<Zelda> anyone else? any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> maxownz: yup, beech grove..
<Zelda> oh and thanks for the help earlier.
<Revned_> hello.  I am trying to install ubuntu on a dualboot setup with vista.  I am upto the part to install the grub boot loader. But it shows me (hd0) as the partition to install it but at the beginning the installer detected my drive as sdc, and i installed it in partition 2? what options should I changed hd0 to?
<sixstorm> i could shut down gdm and install drivers that way
<Zelda> I figured it out.
<sixstorm> or just run envy and it's done for me
<rob1975au> restricted drivers doesnt give the option to change?
<maxownz> IndyGunFreak: I grew up in Broad Ripple
<sixstorm> i like the easy way sometimes
<Dr_willis> I just use the package manager :) and its done for me.
<IndyGunFreak> sixstorm: then when you're system gets borked, and it will, you'll be sorry.
<Dr_willis> andi dont break things every time a new kernel  update comes out.
<IndyGunFreak> maxownz: yeah?... ive got a lot of friends up there.
<sixstorm> no problems here
<Dr_willis> for now.
<IndyGunFreak> sixstorm: how long have you had it installed.
<sixstorm> but i dont try to game or anything really intense
<sixstorm> 7.10 release
<Dr_willis> then you boot up some day and have a black screen.. rember to reinstall your video card drivers
<sixstorm> haha
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: they never learn,
<Dr_willis> had to explain this to a guy at work 3 times.. :)
<Aloha> is flash issue gonna be fixed in hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: only 3x?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  by the 4th time he learned to rerun his envy tool :)
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: should be.. but you should be able to get flash installed w/ Gutsy if you want to
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol
<akhilesh> Can someone help me with: http://pastebin.ca/889835
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, im showing people the livecd
<Sakkath_> does the install cd have fat32 write?
<Sakkath_> wait
<Sakkath_> apparently this external hdd is ntfs
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: hmm, well, you can try downloading and installign it on the live CD....
<sixstorm> i dont get to use linux too terribly often, school is all about humping Gates' leg
<rob1975au> i guess with the vid card then im better sticking with the driver i get from Restricted Drivers Manager?
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | Aloha there's a deb file linked on this thread
<ubotu> Aloha there's a deb file linked on this thread: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<IndyGunFreak> well, there was.
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, where does ubuntu store installed programs on livecd? RAMdisk?
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: are you on the live CD now?...
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: yes, you'd have to reinstall it everytime you boot the live CD
<sixstorm> anybody else in college right now?  if so, do you have a linux lab?
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, no, im just trying to start an advocacy campaign using it
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, it sucks that it can't go to youtube "out of the box"
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: i see, well, you can download the source from Adobe.com and install it, its a fairly small program(less than 2mb i do believe), doesn't require compiling, etc...
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: well, its not ubuntu's fault..
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, i know :)
<IndyGunFreak> but anyways, it should be fixed in Hardy.. so they say
<IndyGunFreak> who knows, they might even see fit to fix it in Gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> i don't keep live Cds handy, but i'm guessing you could install it from adobe.com w/ little to no effort.
<shayan> Hi all, does anyone know how can I double pipe two processes for the stdin of one to be the stdout of the other and vice versa?
<Dr_willis> shayan,  you mean merge the outputs of 2 processes into the input of a 3rd?  Hmmm....
<akhilesh> shyan: named pipes ?
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, yeah its pretty easy. but if im demoing it to a windows user they're like "you have to do THAT just to get to youtube?"
<akhilesh> I mean using fifos ?
<talcite> join #stepmania
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: well, then they've probably been brainwashed by microsoft anywyas, and wouldn';t try Linux to begin with
<spiker611> how can I figure out which x display (i.e :1) gdm is using for a user?
<shayan> Dr_willis, no I want two processes to conversat
<akhilesh> shyan: Create two fifos.  proc1 < fifo1 >fifo2        and      proc2 < fifo2 > fifo1
<sixstorm> Ubuntu needs to work more on the "out of the box" stuff
<Aloha> IndyGunFreak, thats why i'm targeting them in my advocacy campaign. i'm trying to rebrainwash them with ubuntu
<bardyr> Aloha, flash isnt installed in a default windows install
<shayan> akhilesh, something like  a| b and b| a
<astro76> Aloha: I'm pretty sure windows doesn't come with flash by default
<akhilesh> shyan: would that work ?
<sixstorm> windows does not come with flash installed
<Aloha> oh
<Aloha> then sweet
<astro76> Aloha: usually OEMs install it, but so does Dell's Ubuntu machines
<IndyGunFreak> Aloha: this si true, you still have to install flash on Windows, but its made easy by using the plugin installer on Firefox and IE...
<shayan> akhilesh, no that won't work
<IndyGunFreak> if adobe hadn't screwed things up, youc ould install it just as easily on Ubuntu
<codename> I need some help
<akhilesh> shyan: whats the error ?
<codename> how would i get my desktop looking like this http://opeth115.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Dec-24-72900879
<IndyGunFreak> codename: try "/join #psychiatrists"
<sixstorm> Aloha:  so i guess you don't use the installer in Firefox to install flash?
<spiker611> Is there a way to list X displays in use?
<shayan> akhilesh, when the file is empty the first one reports an EOF
<codename> lol
<akhilesh> oh
<Aloha> sixstorm, it doesn't work.. or at least it didn't when i tried
<sixstorm> oh ok
<codename> http://opeth115.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Dec-24-72900879
<kidemportem> hey my system is locking up...every now and then...how do i troubleshoot this?
<sixstorm> x64 or x86?
<IndyGunFreak> codename: thats just a themed Gnome...
<akhilesh> but I think, it should get blocked when it reads.
<codename> How would I go about doing that
<JxmlT_87> Hey my sound isn't working but the soundcard is listed how can i troubeshoot?
<IndyGunFreak> JxmlT_87: what sound card, and has it worked before?
<WorkingOnWise> has anyone compared Google Desktop to Tracker to be able to fairly decide which they like better?
<IndyGunFreak> codename: well, you can start at http://www.gnome-look.org
<codename> For the MetaCity stuff how do i install it
<akhilesh> shayan: In my case proc1 blocks till the second process feeds fifo1.
<IndyGunFreak> theres instructions all over the place.
<shayan> Hi all, does anyone know how can I double pipe two processes for the stdin of one to be the stdout of the other and vice versa?
<IndyGunFreak> JxmlT_87: what type of sound device do you have
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<JxmlT_87> IndyGun: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio. It worked yesterday for a little bit then I had to an entire reinstall and now its not working.
<nano> hello!
<nano> "udevd" is simply responsible for controlling what comes in and out of /dev directorY?
<astro76> shayan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe
<nano> is that correct?
<c0mp13371331337> WorkingOnWise - I'm not a fan of Tracker to be honest, seems a little glitchy on my system.  Tells me it found more results than it shows me....  Quirky stuff like that.
<WorkingOnWise> c0mp13371331337: what do use for local search?
<nano> j
<ReiS> sie
<ReiS> a.q
<c0mp13371331337> Command line usually works best for me.  If I could figure out what's wrong with tracker, or if google desktop proved to be better, I'd do either of those.  But for now, searching via command line is how I usually do it.
<IndyGunFreak> why not just use Places/Search for Files?
<ReiS> it didi la saa
<ReiS> a.q
<ReiS> bana diyecegidi varya
<ReiS> FUCKK
<underwatercow> does anyone use pidgin to chat in here? :-p
<IndyGunFreak> well, he at least knows some english.
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: everyone with sense doesn't
<astro76> underwatercow: it's a horrible irc client
<c0mp13371331337> underwatercow-  Yup, I do.
<WorkingOnWise> c0mp13371331337: i lived off GD in Windows, but Tracker has proven to faster to index, and much more accurate with the results....was wondering if I was alone in this experience.
<IndyGunFreak> c0mp13371331337: why?...
<WorkingOnWise> underwatercow: me too
<IndyGunFreak> pidgin is a great IM client, but its severely lacking as an IRC clientr
<JxmlT_87> IndyGun: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio. It worked yesterday for a little bit then I had to an entire reinstall and now its not working.
<underwatercow> lol
<underwatercow> I have never really had a reason to use it as an IRC client, but I thought it would be interesting to ask
<IndyGunFreak> JxmlT_87: if you're going to address me, prefix your statement with my name, i don't read the channel just waiting for responses....
<BruceLeroy> What's goodie good?
<c0mp13371331337> IndyGunFreak-  Not for IRC, but I use it for google talk, AIM, and Yahoo IMs.
<codename> :(
<IndyGunFreak> JxmlT_87: i'm not really sure about that sound device.. how does lspci identify it?
<underwatercow> I guess I wasn't clear, I didn't mean to chat in general, I meant to chat in here specifically
<WorkingOnWise> I use Pidgin for everything text chat...
<IndyGunFreak> c0mp13371331337: like i said, its a great IM client, but its a crappy irc client
<underwatercow> I wish it would get webcam support
<JxmlT_87> IndyGunFreak: as my audio device
<sixstorm> i use pidgin for windows
<IndyGunFreak> JxmlT_87: yes,
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: well, why can't you get webcam support, there's a few out there that supposedly work(i say supposedly, because i have no experience w/ them)
<c0mp13371331337> IndyGunFreak-  Yup, sorry, didn't read that you said that til after. :-P
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: I want it in pidgin... aMSN supports it I know...
<pvl1> can someone help with me with a radeon 2600?
<chalcedony> on mplayer i get this and i can't see where it's playing except in the text window. am I missing something? Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> Can't init input joystick
<IndyGunFreak> eh, now thats pidgin's downfall... but its not really pidgin's fault.
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: lol... I thought they were supposed to be adding it at some point
<IndyGunFreak> *at some point*... :)
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: key words?
<IndyGunFreak> i would say so.
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow:  i think a lot of stuff got thrown off track when they were forced to switch from GAIM to pidgin, and dealing with that whole mess
<IndyGunFreak> they tried to fight the empire, and in the end, had to give in.
<chalcedony> Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: do i need to download something else?
<codename> http://opeth115.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Dec-24-72900879
<codename> anyone can help me 5 bucks paypal
<IndyGunFreak> codename: i already told you
<Dr_willis> codename,  thats... amuseing. :)
<codename> y lol is it
<IndyGunFreak> codename: you're going to have to find out what themes he's set up, download it, and install it...
<c0mp13371331337> underwatercow-  That's something I've been waiting for for quite some time now.  Can't wait for webcam support.
<EmmerP_pidgin> let's try that pidgin irc :)
<akhilesh> I compiled a new kernel, and gave make install modules_install
<akhilesh> But it does not put initrd in /boot ?
<tigran> Hi. How can I set more AGP memory. Here's my info right now: http://rafb.net/p/OBJkbB10.html
<akhilesh> Did I miss something ?
<codename> i got the GTK2 thing
<codename> im not sure what Metacity is
<codename> and i know the Icons
<IndyGunFreak> metacity is gnome.
<RantingHuman> How does one adjust the dimensions of a window's title bar? They seemed to have become thinner than usual...
<Dr_willis> looks like hes using awn and a metacity theme, and tweaked the panels.
<Aloha> codename, windowmanager
<codename> how do i change the application font
<RantingHuman> *seem
<Dr_willis> metacity is gnomes window manager.
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: actualy i don't think its awn....
<chalcedony> how should i control mplayer?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: i think he just resized the lower taskbar, and put icons on it, but i could be wrong
<tigran> codename: System->Pref->Apperance->Font
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  ive seen some xfce desktops that look similer. gOS  had a similer looking panel also.
<codename> and how did he make pidgin black
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: hmm it doesn't look like any awn I've seen, but it could be.. I don't do awn
<codename> thanks for everything guys
<IndyGunFreak> codename: its a theme, for crying out loud, i feel like i'm speaking a foriegn language
<IndyGunFreak> to make it look exactly like that, you're going to have to experiment, and figure out what themes he used
<sixstorm> www.ubuntuforums.org
<codename> ok
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  i dont either. :) and i forget what gOS was using.
 * tigran lol @ IndyGunFreak
<sixstorm> awn isn't all that great IMO
<Dr_willis> sixstorm,  i agree there.
<IndyGunFreak> yup, awn is over rated, but i think compiz is to.
<sixstorm> it's nothing like the Mac dock
<tigran> Why do we have to copy mac on that?
<sixstorm> compiz is the shiznit
<tigran> agreed.
<IndyGunFreak> i do like the OSX icon theme,
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: get it at gnome-look
<IndyGunFreak> see, compiz never tricked my trigger.....
<chalcedony> IndyGunFreak: some things are better just using what they came with
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: i have it.. :)
<bullgard4> What is the file /etc/mtab for?
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: nice haha
<Dr_willis> I like the panels.  we got.
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Hmm..good with video card stuff?
<sixstorm> compiz and beryl were one of the biggest reasons to start tinkering with linux, minus server stuff
<IndyGunFreak> eh.. mediocre, i set up dual screens w/ my Nvidia card pretty easily
<c0mp13371331337> Compiz is great, I just wish I could use it with my Radeon 9200se and 3200x1200 resolution.
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  it keeops track of whts mounted where.. Ive never had tomess with it in all these years. :) you edit the fstab file. dont touch mtab
<roch> I got epilepsy gotta leave :>
<Dr_willis> AWn did NOT like my dual monitor layout last i used it.
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: What about AGP memory, increasing it.
<codename> ur gonna hate me, but where is the font folder
<chalcedony> can someone breifly just tell me what to do to control mplayer ?
<codename> lol omg i feel bad
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: hmm, isn't that something you tweak in the bios?... i hate onboard video memory, and when I build, i'll use a cheap video card, before i use onboard video ram.
<akhilesh> Can anyone help me with ubuntu kernel compilation ?  I compiled and installed kernel, but why is initrd absent in /boot ?
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: It should be, cept its not more me :S
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: http://rafb.net/p/OBJkbB10.html
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, then i have no idea on that one.
<chalcedony> the player is running.. but i need to moderate the speed and back up and things
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: One says 256M (for aperture) then the bottom one 128M
<chalcedony> greetings stuporglue
<chalcedony> hi friedtofu
<Dr_willis> akhilesh,  i though tthat was made by the mkinitrd command.
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Which is it, is it the same thing even?
<Dr_willis> akhilesh,  and thats about all i know on the topic. :)
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: yeah, was just noticing that.. hmm, don't think i've ever saw that here before.
<Dr_willis> !kernel | akhilesh
<ubotu> akhilesh: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: Thank you very much for informing.
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  man mtab and man fstab may have more info
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Do you mean thats a problem, bug? I'm slow..sorry. :)
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: no, i mean i don't know if its a problem...., never really saw it before.
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Ah..haha, see what I mean, feel like an idiot now
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<friedtofu> hello chalcedony? o.O
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Thanks anyway dude
<IndyGunFreak> np,.. good luck on thatone
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Ill just annoy enough people in here to get the answer :P
<chris_> is there anywhere i can look up a ubuntu command line tutorial (terminal)
<friedtofu> anyone use xfce here?
<stuporglue> I've used it in the past
<IndyGunFreak> :0
<tigran> Dr_willis: you must be a professional ;). Would you happen to know about AGP memory stuff. And if a cookie will change you answer...I got plenty :)
<sixstorm> not a big xfce fan
<fasl> hello, how can I install openssl-devel ?
<Austin_> Hello
<Austin_> I don't know how to kill myself with ubuntu, and I couldn't find it on the man page.
<IndyGunFreak> Austin_: man suicide
<tigran> o.O
<BruceLeroy> apt-cache search openssl
<c0mp13371331337> Chris_ - there are plenty of tutorials to be found using a quick google search: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+terminal+tutorial&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Austin_> BAN ME MOTHERFUCKERS I FUCKING DARE YOU PISS PISS SHIT SHIT ASS COOKIES.
<IndyGunFreak> what the?:
<CrazyPhil> lol
<Austin_> please ban.
<Austin_> I actually am running Windows Vista
<Austin_> right now.
<IndyGunFreak> good.
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: I actually did man suicide...
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: lol
<Austin_> and It's about 500x better than linux
<Austin_> ...
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Sometimes I wonder if I have A.D.D.
<friedtofu> hm. meh
<BruceLeroy> !apt-cache search openssl
<tigran> Austin_: Support channel. Not vista is better
<IndyGunFreak> Austin_: sure it is.
<sixstorm> lol he said "SHIT ASS COOKIES"
<alays> Austin_:  lol
<Austin_> Jesus, am I the freak now?
<chris_> thanks comp, just checkin
<Austin_> Anybody here go on 4chan?
<c0mp13371331337> Austin_-  No, we'd like you to be our new mod. ;-)
<Austin_> YES!
<Austin_> F**KIN WIN!
<Austin_> :)
<zetheroo> hey, how do I change the default app that opens PDF's?
<Austin_> (^^)
<Austin_> right click and select "windows please."
<tigran> I would want to be a mod, I'd ban people left and right. I'm just not on that much. I actually have a life ;)
<IndyGunFreak> lol,
<tigran> :P
 * WorkingOnWise plonks %P
<c0mp13371331337> zetheroo-  Right click and Open With... Open with other application.  The one you choose should be the new default.
 * Austin_ is so cool running windows vista
 * Austin_ deserves to be your new godmod.
 * tigran Austin_ gets blue screen of death
<zetheroo> c0mp13371331337: thanks .... btw... thats quite a name you got there...
<sixstorm> vista is funny
 * Austin_ does not get BsoD
<IndyGunFreak> i never even booted vista on my new laptop to test it, never accepted the EULA, etc, first thing i did when I turned it on, check bios, insert gutsy cd, reboot.
 * WorkingOnWise plonks: %P
<WorkingOnWise> grrrr
 * Austin_ will probably DDOS this channel.
<M-Nagato> hi, i have a fat32 partition which i store data on. whenever i boot into linux, it changes some filenames that have japanese in them. the files are accessible on linux but are broken for windows. is there any way to stop it from changing the names?
<c0mp13371331337> zetheroo-  Thanks :)
<jmhodges> hey, folks.  if i were to get a laptop, wshould i get the dell xps, the inspiron or something else?
 * Austin_ lies like a sack of shit.
<alays> Austin_: you will get RSoD :)
<tigran> XPS
<Austin_> what?
<Austin_> RSoD?
<tigran> jmhodges: If you want smt really really good, top of the line, get alienware
<alays> Red Screen of Death, new in vista
<IndyGunFreak> lol, not very l33t
<Austin_> Nope.
<jmhodges> tigran: really? alienware? i've heard about hw issues there
<Austin_> I hacked it so it's like a frakenOS
<jmhodges> tigran: hunh
<M-Nagato> alays, it was still the bsod when i tried vista
<sixstorm> i had linux on my laptop but linux didn't play real nice until i dished man many hours into it
<Austin_> I'm DUAL BOOTING!!!!!!!!
<tigran> jmhodges: I've heard they're good
<tigran> jmhodges: never actually owned one
<Bo> hallo i have try to burn ubuntu_danish version to a cd rom but it faild every time why???? Anybody got and hit to how i can get it to work?
<sixstorm> im triple booting
<jmhodges> tigran: ahh, cool
<Austin_> #xkcd is alot more interesting right now.
<IndyGunFreak> sixstorm: it worked fine for me out of the box, with the exception of my intelhda sound, but once i got that figured out in about 10min, it worked fine.
<tigran> sixstorm: Damn, you're cool
<sixstorm> intel hda sound is a bitch to get working right
<IndyGunFreak> sixstorm: some of them are, its actually pretty easy on my laptop....
<sixstorm> desktop effects on an intel x3100 was rough too
<IndyGunFreak> Bo:  what are you using to burn the CDs?
<Austin_> GENTOO IS BETTER.
<Bo> nero was the last i trh
<Austin_> I WILL SCREAM IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS!
<Bo> try
<IndyGunFreak> ok, austin, you were cute for a minute, now i'm putting you on ignore.
<Austin_> No please
<Austin_> I will be better
<Bo> and dvd decrypter
<Austin_> I know my limits
<IndyGunFreak> bo:  ok... are you burning it as an image?
 * tigran how do you scream with writting?
<sixstorm> never tried gentoo
<Bo> record---> burn imagen ---> find the file ---> burn
<tigran> Hmm.. So back to my question: First off does this make sense http://rafb.net/p/OBJkbB10.html Ad Second, how can I increase AGP memory (not with BIOS, don't have that option).
<IndyGunFreak> bo:  what happens when you reboot and have the cd in the drive?
<Austin_> Gentoo is pretty good.
<sixstorm> i read the installation manual . . .
<sixstorm> dayum
<Austin_> infact, I prefer it over what is the newest, fiesty fawn?
<sixstorm> gutsy
<Bo> nothing. nero only burn 10 % of he file
<M-Nagato> so, does anyone know how to stop linux from renaming japanese filenames on startup? :?
<Austin_> I'd rather use my dual boot space on something that runs smoothly and doesn't collapse like a grandmother having a heart attack,
<IndyGunFreak> Bo:  ok, that seems like either a hardware issue, or an issue w/ nero.
<Bo> In
<sixstorm> i have XP, Vista and Ubuntu 7.10 on my workstation
<Bo> okay. i will try on my other computer later to day.
<shinda> hey guys, anyone know of any file recovery apps?
<sixstorm> Vista on the HTPC and Vista on my laptop
<M-Nagato> and i agree that gentoo is good, Austin_, but it was obviously made for a different audience
<IndyGunFreak> Bo:  http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<Austin_> Agreed.
<IndyGunFreak> bo:  and remember, burn them SLOW.. 2-4x is best
<IndyGunFreak> bo:  if that doesn't work, i would probably try another mirror.
<Austin_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/linux-is-and-always-will-be-crap-144631/
<maxownz> sixstorm: do you have a lot of trouble with vista crashing?
<Bo> okay.  i wil try thx for you time
<Austin_> That was the funniest thing i;ve read all day.
<sixstorm> maxownz:  no, not compared to it's release last year and the second chance i gave it last summer
<ThJ> I've got a Ricoh R5C843 memory card reader built into my HP Compaq 8510w laptop but it doesn't work in Ubuntu Gutsy. It is detected and assigned as "mmc0" by the kernel, but no device nodes are created, nor are any cards inserted made visible in /proc/partitions, nor does it work to make device nodes manually, nor does any of the tips I found on Google work. Help?
<Austin_> I like the older Ubuntu releases better.
<sixstorm> has anyone ever made a linux email server and used their own domain name?
<Austin_> the newer ones are far more glitched, and don't have as much support
<maxownz> sixstorm:  i'm almost ready to give up on it. it'll crash out of nowhere, mostly when i'm trying to dump files on it... it's by far the most frustrating OS i've ever had to deal with
<tigran> Austin_: Lol...that link. It took me 10 seconds to figure it out.
<underwatercow> Austin_: I think it only took me about 5-15 mins to network linux and windows together, lol
<tigran> Linux just picks itup
<Austin_> I am 13 years old
<IndyGunFreak> underwatercow: ?... why so long
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<tigran> All I did was change the workgroup name.
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: lol, because I had some password issues in samba.
<Austin_> which makes me the youngest one in here.
<Austin_> Legally.
<sixstorm> maxownz:  it used to crash on me like crazy, but now after i update everything it works just fine
<IndyGunFreak> ah ok.
<tigran> The guys just an idio...wrong word, MS user
<sixstorm> maxownz:  gaming on Vista is a different story
<underwatercow> IndyGunFreak: I can't even remember now what I did... but I had to use smbpasswd for something
<maxownz> haha it seems like AFTER i install the updates it becomes unstable. i've almost considered re-installing it AGAIN and just leaving it without any updates
<IndyGunFreak> maxownz: having probs w/ vista, or with Ubuntu?
<maxownz> just vista (wrong channel i know)
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok... i've got no experience w/ vista, ut what i read isn't good.
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a tutorial for 'Tracker Search'?
<tigran> AGP memory, anyone know how to increase it?
<ThJ> Grah, I hate it when some obscure piece of hardware fails and nobody knows how to make it work.
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: i'm almost positive thast something in the bios
<Austin_> I use vista for things like BSOD, and then I use gentoo for being alive and living
<yomm> I didn't realise this was the Vista Channel ...
<Kira> good day
<Austin_> yes.
<sixstorm> vista is ok, it's a whole hell of a lot better than it was last year
<Austin_> <><
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Me too, like 100% sure. But..what if I don't have that in my BIOS, but it does have an AGP and its integrated.
<IndyGunFreak> yomm: its not. uust about 2-3am, things kidna go on the low cool in here.
<sixstorm> vista will never see the light of day in the business world
<Kira> I have just installed 7.10 on my self-assembled desktop
<n6hgg> BSOD is like being on the other side
<Austin_> it's 2;39 here.
<underwatercow> Kira: congrats? ;-D
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: now that, will have to be a mystery in a riddle, cuz i have no idea on that.
<kahrytan> IndyGunFreak->  that depends on your time zone :-P 9:30pm here
<underwatercow> 23:39 here
<underwatercow> lol
<Kira> How do I make it detect the Buffalo LCI5-TXI ethernet card?
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: lol..
<yomm> freeBOSD
<Austin_> You must be in cali. kahry.
<jfkdsljio> is there any other app besides gyachi and kopete that supports yahoo protocol and webcam?
<tigran> Im in Cali
<IndyGunFreak> here i thought everyone was on Eastern.. :)
<kahrytan> Austin_->  umm .. no
<tigran> 11:40
<tigran> PM
<Austin_> Well get teh fecks out them.
<kahrytan> Austin_->  HST timezone
<Austin_> then*
<IndyGunFreak> jfkdsljio: not that i know of.
<ThJ> So apparently my kernel has the mmc0 device, but how do I access it? Nothing in /dev or anything.
<IndyGunFreak> jfkdsljio: whats wrong w/ kopete
<Austin_> somebody say something bash.org worthy.
<tigran> This is the most side-convos, offtopic chatter I've seen in here yet.
<sixstorm> peace out guys, good chatting with all of you
<sixstorm> peace
<Austin_> 100100101110101001010101100101001001010111010101001010101
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: the mods are away, the mice will play. :)
<tigran> lol
<Austin_> I am a mouse?
<jfkdsljio> kopete doesnt support yahoo chat, just direct messaging
<tigran> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tigran> I'll mod
<tigran> :-D
<IndyGunFreak> jfkdsljio: oh ok.
<jfkdsljio> indygunfreak kopete doesnt support yahoo chat, just instant messaging
<jfkdsljio> sorry thought you might miss the first one
<Austin_> Everyone, speak german now.
<Austin_> hallo.
<nemilar> Austin_: are you being a troll
<Austin_> wie gehts ihnen?
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Wanna know how slow I am
<ThJ> Du hast ein grosse nase.
<jfkdsljio> hallo, sprechen sie deutch
<speeddemon8803> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jfkdsljio> ich bin eine mutter ficken ja
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: I just recently learned the tab function...
<ThJ> Mein Deutsch is nicht gut D:
<IndyGunFreak> tigran: na, thast not slow, everyone does that.....
<Austin_> OH SHIT!
<nemilar> I just recently started thinking about calling the ops
<tigran> ThJ: ur stomach hurts?
<nemilar> !ohmy | Austin_
<ubotu> Austin_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> nemilar: i think i have to agree with you..
<ThJ> XD
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: Oh nice, to know haha
<Austin_> 9.11.01
<nemilar> ok that's enough
<speeddemon8803> heh beat me to it nemilar :)
<nemilar> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Austin_> I think I have to leave
<IndyGunFreak> you were begging to be banned you moron
<catach> Toodles
<hansin> I just did a minimal/command line only install of 7.10 of a dell laptop.  I did the text-based installer (have done plenty of times).  It identified the network controllers as eth0 (wired) and eth1 (wireless).  I chose to use the eth0/wired interface as default because I need to get the wireless working.
<tigran> Run mice, run
<hansin> woops...
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jack-desktop> how do i make my usb drive not read-only?
<hansin> Anyway, I have no networking after install.
<Austin_> Sorry
<tigran> hansin: wireless or wired
<Austin_> my cousin was at the computer.
<hansin> I have installed plenty of times, and never seen this before.  Wired.
<Austin_> and he's a weird person
<ThJ> As if
<kahrytan> jack-desktop->  hard drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Austin_: and i'm guessing you ahvfe multiple personality disorder
<jack-desktop> kahrytan, ?
<tigran> IndyGunFreak: haha
<hansin> I have an eth0 entry in /etc/networks/interfaces.
 * ThJ snickers
<Austin_> I went away to get a glass of milk, and I come back to see what my cousin did, and, my goodness.
<kahrytan> jack-desktop->  usb external hard drive?
<jack-desktop> kahrytan, no, it's a usb flash drive, sorry
<Austin_> and I always tell him enough of the terroristic jokes.
<speeddemon8803> Austin, please refrain from profanity in this room...no exception...dont care if its you, your cousin, brother...its your pc, please lets be wise and lock screen while were gone :)
<Austin_> okay/
<ThJ> Austin: Please turn in your geek card at the exit for not locking your screen while AFK.
<IndyGunFreak> speeddemon8803: im guessing in his family, his cousin is his brother
<Kira> my lan card is no listed at all when I issue lspci
<Kira> crap. :(
<ThJ> Aw damn, spedd, I was saying that
<ThJ> You beat me to it
<Austin_> My cousin is over for the weekend, and he's a terroristic fellow.
<speeddemon8803> heh great minds think alike thj
<nemilar> !offtopic | Austin_
<ubotu> Austin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ThJ> terroristic, is that a word?
<hansin> Any command line utility I can run to set up networking again?  What it is saying when I try to bring up the network, that it doesn't know about eth0.  So it reads my interface file, but can't find eth1 (I screwed up, wired is eth1).
 * WorkingOnWise has identified %N plonker: %P.
<Austin_> and he makes all the jokes and things, and it's just plain terrible.
<Amaranth> Austin_: Then you should be glad he didn't install Clippy
<ThJ> Has anybody here messed with getting built-in memory card reders to work in Gutsy?
<hansin> So eth1 has an entry in interfaces.  Forget I even mention eth0.
<Austin_> clippy: how may I screw you today?
<speeddemon8803> yes, thj...mine worked without any configuring
<ThJ> D:
<jfkdsljio> i did apt-get remove gnome, but then i couldnt log in
<ThJ> It pops the icons up on the desktop for you?
<Austin_> Oh wait, gutsy gibbon was the latest correct?
<speeddemon8803> yup
<Amaranth> ThJ: I don't think there is anything to configure
<tigran> ThJ: mine doesn't work either.
<ThJ> D:
<tigran> ThJ: built-in sd card reader
<tigran> ?
<kahrytan> Austin_->  Hardy Haron ALpha 3
<ThJ> tigran: yes
<speeddemon8803> !ubuntu
<Amaranth> ThJ: Either it just works or there isn't a driver available for your reader.
<tigran> ThJ: Mine never worked
<nemilar> actually alpha4 just came out
<Austin_> What is with these odd names?
<Amaranth> kahrytan: Alpha 4
<ThJ> tigran: Ricoh
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> Austin_: It's fun
<Austin_> BRB: screen locked.
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  they move so fast
<Gnine> for all intended purposes, alpha 4 is not recommended
<speeddemon8803> !latest
<ubotu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<ThJ> Amaranth: Well, the thing is, it's detected.
<tigran> ThJ: Ricoh?
<ThJ> Amaranth: And it says like "mmc0" and stuff in dmesg.
<Amaranth> ThJ: Does it say anything new when you stick a card in?
<Amaranth> ThJ: It's possible the driver is broken too
<Amaranth> ThJ: Either way you probably can't fix it
<speeddemon8803> If you are using a development machine i.e. one you will be using for things such as work..etc...I HIGHLY recommend NOT using Hard Heron right now....
<ThJ> Amaranth: There were some setpci hacks on Google, and tips of loading some extra modules.
<Gnine> hardy heron
<ThJ> Amaranth: Of course, none of them worked. There's also talk that kernel .24 fixes it
<Amaranth> ThJ: That sounds more likely
<speeddemon8803> Typo gnine thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> all right, gotta bounce all.. Have a good evening
<speeddemon8803> didnt catch it but thanks
<hansin> Does anyone know what file your networking interfaces are defined (not /etc/network/interfaces, but where the OS says, hey eth0 = your wireless card and eth1 = wired ethernet)?  Thanks.
<Amaranth> ThJ: Have to wait until April to get 2.6.24 in a supported release
<Amaranth> hansin: that's in the udev configuration
<ThJ> Amaranth: No new info when inserting a card. There is one problem though, it disables IRQ 19 after a while, same IRQ as the reader has.
 * Gnine notes speeddemon8803 
<Austin_> back
<speeddemon8803> :)
<ThJ> Amaranth: Gives a stack trace and then disables, based on "nobody cares" (it actually says this in dmesg).
<hansin> Amaranth:
<hansin> Amaranth: Thanks.
<Austin_> Goodbye
<Austin_> This is boo-rang, and I'm going to XKCD.
<Amaranth> hansin: I know the filename has 'persistent-net' in it and that it's in /etc/udev.d
<tigran> ThJ: Can you paste it, I wanna see it haha
<ThJ> Amaranth: Is there a way I could compile a "stock" 2.6.24 kernel? I've compiled kernels before but always customized them. How do you compile an Ubuntu-friendly one with the proper config flags?
 * Gnine closes door after austin
<kahrytan> Amaranth->  austin?
<ThJ> tigran: 282.242126] irq 19: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<Amaranth> kahrytan: yeah
<Amaranth> ThJ: That's actually really hard
 * kahrytan gives 3 cheers for Amaranth 
<ThJ> tigran: [  282.242408] Disabling IRQ #19
<Amaranth> ThJ: It'd be easier to just snag the kernel and related packages from hardy
<ThJ> Amaranth: Or switch to Hardy.
<Amaranth> ThJ: That might be a bit much unless you enjoy things not working properly
<Amaranth> ThJ: Like having nautilus crash during a file transfer
<Gnine> ouch
<speeddemon8803> Jeez xubuntu for being small is taking a long time to download :/
<Amaranth> Gnine: We've got gio-enabled nautilus :)
<ThJ> Amaranth: Won't Hardy packages give me problems if I try to install them?
<Thurin1> speeddemon8803: Xubuntu is not 'small' it is light, the ISO file is the same size as Ubuntu roughly 600 some megs.
<Amaranth> speeddemon8803: xubuntu isn't smaller, just different
<bod_> speeddemon8803, taking your name into account, that statement is ironic in more then 1 way
<kahrytan> ThJ->  Yes, .. there will
<Amaranth> ThJ: The kernel shouldn't. Worst case you just boot the gutsy kernel
<Gnine> have not noticed yet , Amaranth
<kahrytan> ThJ->  Yes, .. they will
 * Gnine got speedy connection
<Thurin1> Xubuntu is basically Ubuntu with XFCE on top that's the only real difference - everything else is identical, almost.
<Amaranth> ThJ: The only possible problem is nvidia and fglrx drivers
<speeddemon8803> dang, that comment sure backfired :)
<bod_> haha
<ThJ> I have had some ugly experiences with it before. As Amaranth says though, the kernel files don't change much between versions.
 * speeddemon8803 keeps trap shut next time
<Amaranth> xubuntu is not any smaller or lighter than ubuntu, except feature-wise
<Amaranth> it's just Ubuntu with XFCE instead of GNOME
<bod_> anyone here , using 7.10 gutsy fancy testing some scripts for me?
<hansin> You know what I bet happened, install recognized my wireless as eth0 and wired as eth1.  Then since I need to hand install the broadcom driver, it doesn't see it after install as existing, so my wired now becomes eth0!  Now I just need to modify /etc/network/interfaces entry to eth0.  Off to check my hypothesis...  Thanks.
<wers> is there a gtk substitute for basket notepads
 * RedHeron is using 8.04 Hardy, sorry.
<Gnine> kernel is less than 100k bytes
<Amaranth> bod_: Scripts for what?
<singlesun> anyone a pro with fdisk? lol
<ThJ> Hm, now to locate kernel files from Hardy.
<ThJ> Where'd I find the .deb's for that?
<yomm> exit
<bod_> Amaranth, making a GDM login screen by editing an original theme,. theres a backup/failsafe/revert script that comes with it,. (free of charge,.,.lol)
<extern> how can I changee the resolution of my screen in a terminal?
<Amaranth> ThJ: you want linux-image-2.6.24-*-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-*-generic, and (if needed) linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-*-generic
<Gnine> bod_: that should not be an issue
<ThJ> Yeah, I know the format of the file names.
<Amaranth> ThJ: Where * is the ABI version, I believe it's at 5
<Epicenter> Is there a way to make GRUB boot an ISO image on a partition?
<bod_> Gnine, what shouldn?
<ThJ> But I figure I need a repo
<Amaranth> ThJ: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Hypnus9> Hi room. I just added a hard drive to my Linux box. I'm using Ubuntu 7.10. How do I find it?
<jack-desktop> does anyone know how to make my usb flash drive non-readonly?
<ThJ> Amaranth: Thanks :3
<Arelis> I'm on a 1440x900 monitor (and yes, it's set to 1440x900), but everything is so big, and clumsy. How do i get more screen real estate?
<Amaranth> Hypnus9: You probably need to use gparted to set it up, for a start
 * Amaranth goes to watch smallville
<Hypnus9> OK. I just formatted it to ext3
<extern> how can I change the resolution from a terminal?
<Amaranth> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<speeddemon8803> I would like to know that as well jack-desktop as ive aparently screwed it up beyond linux recognition
<Amaranth> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Amaranth> eww, recursive factoids
<Amaranth> Hypnus9: anyway, those should be a start
<bod_> Amaranth, fancy testing, or not?
<Amaranth> bod_: Actually I'm booted into Vista right now
<Hypnus9> OK. Thanks Amaranth
<bod_> Amaranth, damn microsoft screwin things up again,.,.lol,.,.ok ty
<speeddemon8803> microshaft screws up everything ;)
<bod_> true!
<bod_> ubotu, say yay if you hate m$
<livenicely> i have z-cyber genie ultra capture card. have any one there know which driver is best for it
<bod_> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<speeddemon8803> why i switched to linux before vista came out..i knew vista would be way too much to deal with
<bod_> damn,.,. didnt actually say yay
<Gnine> bug 1
<Gnine> !bug 1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<jw--> hahaha
<speeddemon8803> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bod_> Gnine what did you mean by "that should not be an issue"   ??
<livenicely> i have z-cyber genie ultra capture card. have any one there know which driver is best for it
<fredl> hi, I installed eclipse from the Ubuntu repository and it gives me an error in the Welcome message when starting up
<bod_> fredl, we need he error message to fix it?
<bod_> The*
<doug_> is this room for gutsy?
<fredl> 'Unable to create view: org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin
<bod_> doug_, all ubuntu related questions are welcome
<singlesun> doug_, its for all of ubuntu
<fredl> and the java stack dump says:
<fredl> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin
<fredl>    at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:402)
<doug_> i need to install a ndisgtk for my wifi
<fredl> so somehow I guess a dependancy isn't right and org.eclipse.core.runtime.Plugin isn't installed.
<fredl> bod_: you use eclipse?
<plen0x_> Why is it that every time I set it to let a group mount a drive (pysdm) it doesn't mount/unmount at all?
<bod_> fredl, that would be my guess,. synaptic search it,. im not too good with that sorta stuff im afraid,.,. and no i dont
<plen0x_> I'm in the group, no doubt about it.
<bod_> plen0x_, unmount command is umount be carefull of tht one
<doug_> can someone help me set up for wifi? please
<speeddemon8803> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bod_> !ndiskgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiskgtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<speeddemon8803> !ndis
<bod_> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 172 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<bod_> i win!!
<speeddemon8803> heh, we should memorize the factoid triggers :/
<flyback_> flyback
 * bod_ pushes speeddemon8803 off the bot-useablilty podeom
<speeddemon8803> im LOOKING at them and still am messing up.
<plen0x_> bod_, yeah, kinda knew that :P
<speeddemon8803> oh pfft
<bod_> plen0x_, ok,.,.my bad
<speeddemon8803> <---beginner team
<plen0x_> If I try and right click to mount and unmount it says I don't have permissions.
<bod_> do it through terminal with sudo?
<speeddemon8803> beginner..no wonder i dont know jack about ubotus commands ;)
<Hypnus9> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jewfro-Macabbi> plen0x_, sudo mount /dev/hda1 or sudo umount /dev/hda1 - for example
<bod_> !ubotu > speeddemon8803
<plen0x_> ..
<plen0x_> I know how to do it like that, guys :P That's not the problem.
<Hypnus9> !DiskMounter
<speeddemon8803> ive got the page up right now :)
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<plen0x_> The problem is, I can't just mount it from the right click dropdown, and I used to be able.
<bod_> plen0x_, or maybe if you want to do it through nautilus, run nautilus with sudo,.,. gksudo nautilus
<bod_> oh
<bod_> my bad
<doug_> can someone know help me set up the tar.gz please
<bod_> doug_, whats wrong with your tar.gz?
<speeddemon8803> set up as in extract?
<doug_> bod i need to know how to install it
<bod_> doug_, what prog r u installing?
 * speeddemon8803 hates targz files in ubuntu...i always mess up
<Jewfro-Macabbi> plen0x_, check the permissions in /etc/fstab
<doug_> bod_, ndiswrapper-1.52.tar.gz
<plen0x_> Jewfro-Macabbi, that's another problem. If I set it to where a group (admin, for example) can mount/umount, it complains about an error.
<fredl> bod_: I figured out what's the problem. Eclipse uses the gcj jvm on ubuntu by default. When you install the Sun jvm everything seems to work fine
<bod_> doug_, do it through synaptic,.,. so much easier
<bod_> fredl, col,.,.well done
<singlesun> anyone have a decent knowledge of fdisk?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> plen0x_, here's and example from my file: "noatime,defaults,users,ro,umask=0 0 0" - not sure what your exact problem is then
<Jewfro-Macabbi> plen0x_, in that example the user who needs access must be a member of the "users" group
<doug_> bod_,  it is asking me to insert the gutsy cd  why?
<Spee_Der> I need a plugin-in for x-chat. Is anyone aware of a weather plug-in for x-chat please ?
<plen0x_> Jewfro-Macabbi, access to the drive, or access to mount? I can create and delete files, but I can't mount/umount
<bod_> doug_, because it has certain things on the cd it needs,. im not sure why it doesnt just get them from a repo, but oh  well,. give it the cd
<Jewfro-Macabbi> plen0x_, oh - you know I'm not sure about that - sorry
<doug_> bod_,  will the live cd work?
<plen0x_> Gah!
<c0mp13371331337> doug_-  You can uncheck the CD from being used from the Software Sources app.
<Spee_Der> doug_ your cd is still listed in the repository file, so it is going to first check there.
<fredl> bod_: when you do install the sun java jcm and thus make eclipse 'work', it all of the sudden realises that it needs one hell of a lot of plugins :)
<fredl> that program is such a pig...
<doug_> c0mp13371331337,  how do i uncheck that?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> doug_, you still have the install CD enabled as a repository, you can turn it off under  - system, administration, software sources
<doug_> Spee_Der, thanks
<doug_> Jewfro-Macabbi, thank you as well
<fredl> a weather plugin for xchat.....
<plen0x_> Jewfro-Macabbi, check it out. Even with your exact example, it fudges up.
<plen0x_> If I then remove the "users" option, it works fine.
<fredl> that's somewhat of an unusual request Spee_Der
<plen0x_> IT's complaining about having a group set.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> plen0x_, sorry then - you've exceeded my knowledge
<Spee_Der> doug_, look at /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<c0mp13371331337> doug_-  From Synaptic, Settings > Repositories.
<Spee_Der> That way too....
<c0mp13371331337> doug_-  Uncheck "Cdrom with Ubuntu 7.10 'Gutsy Gibbon".
<doug_> c0mp13371331337,  i am trying to find that box
<speeddemon8803> you install packages from a cd in terminal in apt by using apt-cd correct?
<c0mp13371331337> Should be at the bottom of the Ubuntu Software tab.
<Spee_Der> doug_, start Synaptic, click settings, then repositories.
<Spee_Der> fredl, how is that? I'd like to be able to have it come up using an F key from time to time.
<doug_> got it thank you all
<doug_> it is still not showing wifi
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Tracker states: "apps like gedit and rhythmbox need to add custom metadata to files." I do not understand why gedit should need to add custom metadata to files. Can you explain?
<sanozuke> alou how do i set a timer in x-xhat
<sanozuke> with a message
<wacoKid_> I am trying to get a macbook pro working with ubuntu. does anyone know of a keytouch layout for macs? I've googled to no avail, can someone help me out?
<wacoKid_> I need to map some keys to CTRL and somehow manage to figure out a way to actually right click :(
<wacoKid_> damn macs ultra-simplicity
<speeddemon8803> wow....38 percent done..yay
<DreamLnr> hi
<spowers> is there a package like ubuntu-desktop, only without openoffice?
<DreamLnr> how do i install my hp dv6000 nvidia driuvers on gutsy?
<doug_> i need some help setting up this card http://www.target.com/Linksys-Compact-Wireless-USB-Adapter/dp/B000CRFI8A/sr=1-11/qid=1202026984/ref=sr_1_11/602-7962242-9307029?ie=UTF8&index=target&field-original-keywords=lynksys&rh=k%3Alinksys&page=1
<doug_> can someone help me on that?
<bullgard4> Can you recommend a 'Tracker Search' tutorial?
<Flannel> spowers: Install ubuntu-desktop, then remove openoffice
<Jewfro-Macabbi> DreamLnr, system - administration - restricted drivers manager
<spowers> ubuntu-desktop depends, not suggests, openoffice.  so i'm not sure that would work out so well.
<spowers> anyway thanks
<spowers> i'll just grab individual packages.. should work well enough
<Flannel> spowers: It will.  When you remove OOo, you'll also remove u-d, but thats no big deal
<doug_> here is the wifi i need help setting up if anyone does not mind helping me
<doug_> http://www.target.com/Linksys-Compact-Wireless-USB-Adapter/dp/B000CRFI8A/sr=1-11/qid=1202026984/ref=sr_1_11/602-7962242-9307029?ie=UTF8&index=target&field-original-keywords=lynksys&rh=k%3Alinksys&page=1
<bullgard4> spowers: Why do you need that? It seems to me that you did not make clear the need for that special combination.
<Cheaziz> Hi everyone.
<Flannel> spowers: u-d is just a metapackage, so not having it wont affect your system.
<Cheaziz> I am back, with a question...
<Cheaziz> Does Adobe Illustrator CS2 install and run in Wine (Ubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy)?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Cheaziz, check the WineHQ database
<spowers> Flannel: i upgraded a machine once from dapper to edgy with no u-d installed, or no xubuntu-desktop or anything else for that matter and the upgrade went poorly.  something to do with update-manager's upgrade hacks
<Cheaziz> Jewfro-Macabbi, Can you give me the URL for that database, please?
<spowers> bullgard4: i don't use openoffice and it's huge.  anyway, i'll figure it out, thanks
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Cheaziz, I don't have that handy sorry   - google is your friend
<foo-nix> I am using esd as a sound server, at least this is the way It is set up in the propperties of the System>Preferences>Sound settings page. On the contary I have no sound, it worked yesterday using esd, but a huge crash forced me to reboot my computer the hard way, since then sound fails. I have two cards, one onboard, one pc -- the one I want to use.
<Cheaziz> ok, brb
<Flannel> spowers: You need u-d to properly upgrade, but update-manager (had you used that) would've taken care of it.
<Flannel> spowers: The update will go just as poorly with just installing regular packages, so you're really not changing the situation
<spowers> k
<Affening> bonjour !!
<bullgard4> spowers: Using Synaptic, it will not be difficult to grab individual packages.
<spowers> another question, is there a no-x version of update-manager?
<doug_> please anyone mind i am on a desktop and have to use ethernet and am sitting on the living room floor trying to get this wifi going but no luck
<Affening> est ce quil y a un serveur francais?
<foo-nix> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bullgard4> spowers: Yes. there is.
<Flannel> spowers: There is as of either feisty or gutsy.
<spowers> cool
<Flannel> spowers: although, personally, I don't really see a need for it.  But thats just me.
<foo-nix> Could someone help me go through my sound settings?
<spowers> Flannel: well, i could always install xlibs on my servers and do it that way...  my take is that either you need update-manager to do a /proper/ upgrade, or you just apt-get upgrade and pray that it doesn't rain
<Gnine> !fr | Affening
<ubotu> Affening: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gnine> yah. that
<Affening> oui j'y suis
<Affening> merci !
<nemilar> i love french
<Gnine> you love english more
<speeddemon8803> me too...just dont know much of it...thankfully we have different channels for that ;)
<Flannel> spowers: The only magic voodoo update-manager does is verify that you have the proper metapackages installed, and disable any third party repos.  And when doing that sort of upgrade, you use dist-upgrade (one of the uses of it) not just regular upgrade (regular upgrade will cause problems)
<Cheaziz> Another question... Are Windows applications running under Wine installed as if on a Windows box?
<foo-nix> speeddemon8803: Arn't you a song of Micheal jackson?
<spowers> yeah, i meant dist-upgrade. always worked ok on debian for me.
<Flannel> Cheaziz: yes.  With the C drive being located in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<speeddemon8803> not that i am aware of
<speeddemon8803> im no thriller
<spowers> ok, yet another thing.. is there any difference any more behind the dep resolution logic of synaptic/aptitude/apt-get anymore, or have they become the same again
<Cheaziz> Flanger, so you mean I can actually RUN the installer (*.exe) file, and it will work?
<Gnine> technically , yes, Cheaziz ... but keep in mind that linux is not windows
<Flannel> Cheaziz: If you run them via wine, yeah.
<Cheaziz> Gnine, LOL
<speeddemon8803> Wine=Windows IS NOT Exact.....ly bugproof
<Cheaziz> Flannel, I just got a report from WineHQ, that Adobe Illustrator CS2 doesnt work in Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy - Wine. LOL
<DreamLnr> how do i install my hp dv6000 nvidia driuvers on gutsy?
<Flannel> Cheaziz: that isnt too surprising
<Cheaziz> Flannel, LOL
<Cheaziz> There is an alternative, sk1, but it is not a full release yet. BUMMER!
<elbermungsterses> i have a problem with one of my themes. can anyone help?
<foo-nix> the ubuntu online documentation has no such thread about configuring ones sound.
<foo-nix> I mean, fail!
<Cheaziz> Does this mean I have to install a WinXP O/S on my unpartitioned space? I really thought I could ESCAPE from Windows!
<doug_> can someone help me set up wifi with a usb lynksys please
<Arelis> !xgl
<Cheaziz> sk1 (sk1project.org) is in development... LOL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Cheaziz> brb
<Flannel> !sound | foo-nix
<ubotu> foo-nix: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> foo-nix: Like that?
<foo-nix> speeddemon8803: You are on his album Bad.
<elbermungsterses> please?
<foo-nix> Flannel: Thank you
<speeddemon8803> Please prove this somehow...
<brandonc503> how do i get to trusted sites in ff?
<n6hgg> dougsko:search out that in the ubuntu forums
<bullgard4> man tracker-services mentions a 'Conversations' service. How can I specify it in order to match a search string in 'Conversations' files only?
<Arelis> This guide works great for Feisty Fawn 7.04. Do NOT follow this guide for Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 since Xgl framework has changed dramatically. <-- Does this mean i shouldn't install XGL?
<elbermungsterses> i have a problem withone of my themes. can anyone help please?
<speeddemon8803> Speed demon...person that loves going fast.
<speeddemon8803> also known as lead foot
<nemilar> dude ubuntu sucks.  Nautilus won't restart!
<snorkel> can someone recommend a linux compatible printer I can get for cheap from walmart?
<nemilar> snorkel: check out www.linuxprinting.org
<nemilar> snorkel: your best bet is an HP or Epson.  avoid lexmark at all costs; but check that database before you buy.
<Arelis> This guide works great for Feisty Fawn 7.04. Do NOT follow this guide for Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 since Xgl framework has changed dramatically. <-- Does this mean i shouldn't install XGL?
<spowers> snorkel: i don't know about walmart, but i bought a brother 5140 and it works very well over usb with my debian system -- would only be better with ubuntu. and always look at linuxprinting.org first as suggested above :)
<Cheaziz> snorkel, Ubuntu 7.10 is compatible with pretty much all printers... so far I havent had problems installing printers...
<Cheaziz> Unlike with Windows! LOL
<nemilar> Cheaziz: that's not true
<nemilar> Cheaziz: loads and loads of printers are useless to linux
<soldats> i dont believe lexmark is fully supporte
<Cheaziz> nemilar, OH?
<soldats> d
<nemilar> yeah, most lexmark printers are paper-weights when it comes to linux
<nemilar> they're win-printers, like winmodems
<snorkel> yeah I wasn't able to get the wifi lexmark working
<Cheaziz> nemilar, Well, my new Canon PIXMA 5200 worked just fine... zero-config...
<brizben> check your printer is supported before you buy it.
<nemilar> yeah, exactly, brizben
<Pirate_Hunter> whats the command to create a link between firefox flash with opera?
<elbermungsterses> k
<elbermungsterses> k
<elbermungsterses> kj
<elbermungsterses> k
<elbermungsterses> k
<elbermungsterses> l
<FloodBot3> elbermungsterses: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doug_> i need help setting up a wifi usb lynksys with model number WUSB54GSC can some one please help
<soldats> check blacklst for printers as well as all other devices
<foo-nux> test
<speeddemon8803> ive never seen floodbot in action...that was actually pretty neat
<nemilar> lol
<nemilar> every once and a while someone will try to paste their entire xorg.conf or something
<L3ttuc3> in network manager, when i disable networking, it does not prevent my wifi connection from working. also, when i disable wifi in my laptop by pressing the Fn + wifi key, nothing happens. why is that, and how can i enable appropriate behaviour?
<nemilar> :( no clue about the wifi
<speeddemon8803> the topic clearly states use pastebin.....
<speeddemon8803> :/
<Pirate_Hunter> I need to get flash working on opera, I have installed it but opera doesn't pick it up, so I need to know that command to do a symbina link to the mozilla folder?
<L3ttuc3> if i do ifconfig ath0 down, ifconfig ath0 up (while it resumes with proper dhcp settings) will not work.
<nemilar> ok, my darn nautilus is broken
<brandonc503> how come pictures on local machine wont show in fire fox?
<speeddemon8803> heh, it seems like everyones nautilus is breaking this morning/evening
<L3ttuc3> how do i restore proper network activity after i use ifconfig ath0 up?
<nemilar> b/c nautilus is junk, like most linux software
<L3ttuc3> nemilar what would you recommend using?
<foo-nux> Amarok says: "Xine was unable to load any audio drivers", and I get no sound, anyone has an idea what it means -- no captain obvious talk please :)
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: I don't have an answer for that one :( not much experience with wifi in linux
<L3ttuc3> nemilar no, i was talking about nautilus; what would be your alternative?
<soldats> thunar?
<nemilar> thunar is pretty nice
<nemilar> I don't think it's nautilus that's causing the problem for me right now, though.... I'm pretty sure it's GnomeVFS
<L3ttuc3> eh. you said software for linux is crap. isnt thunar also linux?
<speeddemon8803> wouldnt removing nautilus break ubuntu?
<underwatercow> nemilar: are you using hardy?
<nemilar> speeddemon8803: nah, not really
<nemilar> Undeadlord: no, GG
<nemilar> errr underwatercow that was for you
<doug_> can someone give me some help?
<nemilar> underwatercow: I have HH on a testing partition though
<Gnine> crap is not allowed here
<nemilar> !ask | doug_
<ubotu> doug_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<L3ttuc3> anyways. to get back to my wifi0/ath0/network manager problem/ifconfig problem. anyone know?
<speeddemon8803> stinky things that come out of your lower half arent welcome here...*points to toilet*
<underwatercow> nemilar: ah.... I'm having some nautilus issues due to the GnomeVFS changes they are making
<JViz> do i have to create another partition every time i want to grow an existing lvm volume group on a drive with unpartitioned space? or can i just grow the partition somehow?
<nemilar> underwatercow: on HH?  HH uses GVFS, not GnomeVFS
<nemilar> underwatercow: and the bugs are plentiful
<Daremonai> I want to use ogre3d, can anyone direct me to a decent C++ IDE to make my life easier while working with ogre?
<underwatercow> nemilar: are they not the same?
<nemilar> Daremonai: not sure what ogre3d is, but Eclipse is a good IDEA
<doug_> i have a lynksys usb wifi with model number WUSB54GSC i need help getting it going please
<nemilar> underwatercow: no, GVFS is the replacement for GnomeVFS
<speeddemon8803> 200 mb left of my download..yay
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get flash working on opera?
<nemilar> removes many of the limitations of GnomeVFS
<nemilar> !flash | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<snorkel> ok I found a good printer for me thanks all
<Daremonai> nemilar, ogre3d: open source graphics engine
<JViz> Daremonai: i second the Eclipse vote
<nemilar> lol I said IDEA instead of IDE up there
<underwatercow> nemilar: right... well, you know what I meant. :-p
<Daremonai> Alright, I'm already downloading ;)
<Daremonai> nemilar yeah i saw :)
<nemilar> ughhh I'm gonna have to logout and log back in I think
<nemilar> I _KNEW_ suspending was a bad idea
<JViz> does intellij IDEA do C++ now?
<nemilar> but I did it anyway....... .  ....
<Gnine> kudos
<L3ttuc3> neither suspend nor hibernate work for me.
<Gnine> there are known issues about it
<doug_> anyone? know anything about wifi?
<L3ttuc3> so anyone for the ath0/wifi0/ifconfig/network manager problem?
 * Gnine uses wired only so far
<L3ttuc3> doug_ if you're really stuck, look up ndiswrapper, and windows xp drivers. you'll have to do a bit of tinkering though.
<Happosade> How to install OpenGL to nvidia 7600 Gt (or does it work at all?)
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  thanks
<L3ttuc3> doug_ that is, if there isn't already a module for your wifi card.
<ham_> hi
<Happosade> hi
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  how would i find the module?
<ham_> I need some N00b questions answered
<ham_> for ubuntu
<Happosade> shoot
<Flannel> !ask | ham_
<ubotu> ham_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Daremonai> !ogre-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogre-tools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<L3ttuc3> doug_ first try googling. and/or ubuntu forums for your wifi card. someone usually already has encoutnered your problem, you might have an easy step-by-step fix.
<Happosade> How to install OpenGL to nvidia 7600 Gt (or does it work at all?)
<ham_> !ask I have compizfuzion installed. Just wondering how to change the highligh colors for the menus
<Gnine> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DreamLnr> my kubuntu on dv6000 allows me only 800x600 resolution. How do i get a higher one?
<ham_>  I have compizfuzion installed. Just wondering how to change the highligh colors for the menus
<DreamLnr> kubuntu gutsy
<soldats> !compiz > ham_ there should be a compiz channel listed here
<L3ttuc3> doug_ might be worthwhile having a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-612771.html maybe?
<arabiannights> hello even though i hate ubuntu and you are not mandriva support channel can you help me install nvidia driver in my mandriva 2008? thanks alot
<L3ttuc3> arabiannights and mandriva support channel didn't help?
<soldats> isnt there a mandriva chan for you, no offense, or try in ##linux
<arabiannights> L3ttuc3 nope not that much\
<jones20992> how do you chang your nick
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  thank you
<arabiannights> L3ttuc3 i need to know how to install driver after typing drake 11
<spowers> what's the proper way to add a mirror to the sources.list?  I normally vi /etc/apt/sources.list and %s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/<my favorite mirror>/g -- but that moves everything to third party sources.  What I'm wondering about is if there's a proper way to add my mirror to the list so synaptic and "Software Sources" don't think of all of the "normal" stuff as third party just because it's at my mirror
<soldats> jones20992:  do /nick <nickname>
<L3ttuc3> arabiannights eh i was just wondering. i've got an ati card. last time i tried linux with nvidia was in 2000.
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<akuma> hey guys, i was wondering what makes this distribution so popular?
<arabiannights> L3ttuc3 which linux was that?
<nemilar> man I had to reboot :(
<soldats> supports almost everything and by far has the best community support (at the right hours though) akuma
<L3ttuc3> arabiannights debian. in 2000. don't remember the version number.
<Dr_willis> akuma,  the tech support channels. :)
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  do you think you can help me if i need help in setting it up? if not it is ok
<nemilar> soldats: I hope you didn't just say that linux supports almost everything ;)
<soldats> did you read what i wrote
<nemilar> I didn't see what it was in response to
<L3ttuc3> doug_ no, not really, i really had to tinker around before i managed to get my atheros card working. and i had to go the ndiswrapper way.
<nemilar> had to reboot, because nautilus crashed and wouldn't restart
<VvWolverinevV> hi, is there any way to manually set the default version of java on your system (as reported by java -version)?
<soldats> IMO ubuntu supports pretty much most standard hardware
<BiGLiPS> hey friends, i just got a fresh install of LAMP going on in ubuntu.. seems like if i wanna edit my htdocs in the folder /var/www/ i have to be root.. is this normal? isnt it more secure to somehow just edit htdocs as a normal user?
<nemilar> VvWolverinevV: yeah there def. is, I think it's in the java docs
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  check the !java factoid it tells ya how
<nemilar> !java | VvWolverinevV
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<akuma> soldats: Dr_willis: awesome because im building a new machine and kind of curious on what distro to put on it
<doug_> L3ttuc3, how do i cd to the folder on my desktop?
<akuma> is Ubuntu built like Gentoo, or Sabayon, with using Portage?
<nemilar> soldats: linux definitely has poor hardware support
<nemilar> as compared to, I donno, Windows
<Dr_willis> akuma,  ubuntu is debian based
<nemilar> akuma: it's based on debian, which means it uses Apt
<Ayabara> anyone got a tip for a nice compact theme that gives me a lot of screen real-estate? meaning slim, but still nice and readable window title bars and such
<rsk> nemilar: not poor really.
<rsk> nemilar: more like not as rapid with drivers for bleeding edge hardware.
<L3ttuc3> doug_ umm, folders and filenames are case-sensitive in linux. if you open up a terminal, it'll take you to your home folder by default. go get to the desktop you would use 'cd Desktop' minus the quotes.
<nemilar> rsk: more like a huge list of hardware that will never work
<akuma> ah ok
<akuma> apt-get isnt that bad
<nemilar> rsk: many: wifi cards, webcams, printers...
<L3ttuc3> doug_ you get name completion by pressing tab. if you have more than one possible choise, pressing tab twice will list them.
<akuma> i've been so addicted to Emerge, i love how its built
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  I have a lot of old hardware thats not supported in Vista.. but is in linux.. So from my point of view linux has BETTER hardware support.
<nemilar> Dr_willis: old hardware?
<Dr_willis> Dont blame linux becuase the companies making the hardware are being cheap.
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  old scanners and so forth.
<doug_> L3ttuc3, thank you
<nemilar> I'm not blaming linux, and it's not that the companies are being cheap
<nemilar> They're developing their drivers for Windows, because that's what people use.
<Dr_willis> Vista disabled half the features of my all-in-one printer-scanner compared to xp.
<mevetski> hello
<nemilar> Well Vista is a beast in its own right
<soldats> plus linux community actually cares if stuff is supported and tries to make everything the best they can
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  the point is that if they just rleased the specs  then there plenty of people who would make the drivers for them.
<nemilar> soldats: yeah, but that's because the community is the only one doing any driver-writing in the first place, with rare exception
<Dr_willis> But its getting better all the time.
<nemilar> Dr_willis: yes, this is true.
<mevetski> i am trying to install nvidia drivers on my ubuntu
<arabiannights> how is Hardy Heron release going?
<Dr_willis> arabiannights,  seems tobe on schedule. :)
<mevetski> i found a step-by-step guide that requires me to install envy; but i can't find this envy in Synaptic Package Manager
<nemilar> Dr_willis: those that do release their specs get great support; those that don't either get iffy support (Reverse-Engineered) if they're very popular, or no support at all
<arabiannights> Dr-willis i mean the beta?
<Dr_willis> mevetski,  you dont want or need envy in most cases.
<soldats> !envy > mevetski
<mevetski> ah. I was told it was the easiest way to install the drivers
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  or they do like creative did.. and totally screw up  with their x-fi cards.
<nemilar> arabiannights: the alpha was a day late...
<Dr_willis> arabiannights,  check #ubuntu+1
<nemilar> Dr_willis: basically, the point is that, if you're buying a printer for windows, you don't have to go to www.windowsprinting.org first to see if it'll even print ;)
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  it pays to do research. it always has.
<spowers> anyone know where the "Software Sources" control panel's list of mirrors is kept?
<nemilar> the very lack of a windowsprinting.org (I'm assuming) is the point I'm making
<arabiannights> nemillar what would be the difference between final rease and this beta realse?
<nemilar> arabiannights: it's not a beta right now, it's an alpha
<nemilar> arabiannights: right now it is full of bugs, and shouldn't be used on any system that you don't feel comfortable having to completely reformat
<arabiannights> nemillar whatś the difference?
<Dr_willis> Ive never had to download a 128mb printer driver file for linux either. :) like i had to for  my HP printer under windows.
<Hali_303> hi! where can I find a tutorial on how to build a custom ubuntu kernel? the linux-source package contains the ubuntu kernel sources or the vanilla one?
<Dr_willis> I will stick with Linux for my needs.
<nemilar> Dr_willis: HP has exceptional Linux support, and therefore I buy HP
<mevetski> the restricted driver manager drivers don't seem to work well
<VvWolverinevV> nemilar: Dr_willis: that's much easier!  i had been editing runLime.sh to get limewire to work, haha
<mevetski> i can't change my refresh rate, for example, or enable compiz
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  canon sucks at it. :) so i will never buy a canon again.. (well not without doign research first) heh..
<BiGLiPS> the only thing that linux lacks is gaming support.. everything else is good
<nemilar> Dr_willis: but, my point still stands.  All hardware works on Windows; much hardware does not work on Linux; therefore, Windows has better hardware support than Linux.
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  check out frostwire :) and Yes both those tools need the actual sun java to work.
<brandonc503> anyone know why my images on local machine wont show in firefox unless i put in exact address?
<nemilar> Dr_willis: yeah, you learn which companies to steer away from
<nemilar> brandonc503: that's the way it works ;)
<nemilar> brandonc503: if you want to create  a gallery, there are programs that do that
<brandonc503> nemilar: are you serious, ?
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  not all hardware works on windows any more.  I have some that is no longer supported. I recall the exact same thing happening with windows 95 to XP. I had several scanners that became useless.
<nemilar> Dr_willis: Vista is the exception...Vista is a terrible POS.  But they'll work out the bugs, in due time.
<Dr_willis> windows has better 'company' support by the hardware makers.
<brandonc503> nemilar firefox do this on purpus?
<VvWolverinevV> Dr_willis: i imagine a lot of people are having problems with that because installation of icedtea through firefox takes the default away from the sun versions
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  i had to install icedtea to get miro working the other day
<nemilar> brandonc503: in order for firefox to show you a gallery, it would have to generate its own HTML file, thumbnail all the images, etc etc
<nemilar> brandonc503: that's not what a web browser does.
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  not noticed that breaking limewire.
<nemilar> brandonc503: if you're just browsing your images, use gThumb or F-spot, or even Nautilus
<VvWolverinevV> Dr_willis: have you run limewire today?
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  not ran it in weeks. :)
<VvWolverinevV> Dr_willis: try it
<brandonc503> nemilar so your saying i cant <img src="file:///anything"> just wana make sure
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  plus i use frostwire. Not limewire. :)
<Arelis> Guys, is it safe to install XGL on Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon 9600 and the propietary ATI drivers?
<nemilar> brandonc503: oh... no, uhm... that you can do.
<nemilar> brandonc503:  You're writing an HTML file?
<VvWolverinevV> Dr_willis: it's based on limewire, it would break both
<brandonc503> its not working, but i click on it and copy location and past it in address book it works
<nemilar> brandonc503: try img src="/home/username/etc/etc"
<doug_> ok anyone ever setup a usb wifi?
<shishirmk> can any1 help me get my tomcat working on ubuntu?
<nemilar> brandonc503: are you serving this via apache?  or just opening an HTML file in firefox?
<marckie> hello
<nemilar> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marckie> can somebody help me pls?
<nemilar> !ask | marckie
<ubotu> marckie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  one reason to avoide those 2 apps. :) heh
<Dr_willis> VvWolverinevV,  and it does seem broke. but it looks like i am using the sun java
<marckie> i have a partition in my desktop wherein the owner is root
<shishirmk> tomcat help
<brandonc503> via apache
<nemilar> marckie: following you so far
<marckie> i want it to be changed to my user account so i can use it in virtual box
<brandonc503> nemilar via apache
<nemilar> brandonc503: in that case, you'll have to put the images in your www directory, to start with
<marckie> i mean i want to change its access to have r/rw
<brandonc503> nemilar did that
<nemilar> brandonc503: and don't use file:///, that's totally wrong... just use img src="/images/whatever.jpg" or whatever
<VvWolverinevV> Dr_willis: read the error messages carefully, it reports 1.2 as too old, and then finds icedtea (which doesn't work)
<marckie> nemilar: sorry for that...
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  you there?
<nemilar> brandonc503: that would be if your images are in /var/www/images
<marckie> anyways, i already tried chown -hR
<max__> non funziona il plug in flash player
<brandonc503> nemilar k but my machine is not online know.. web pages show up but the pictures dont
<nemilar> marckie: can you write to it with root?
<L3ttuc3> doug_ yeah, sort of.
<nemilar> marckie: what's the filesystem time?
<nemilar> brandonc503: you're not doing the src="path" right.
<marckie> nemilar: its ntfs
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  i can not find these two files think you can help me? usb8023.sys & rndismp.sys
<nemilar> brandonc503: this isn't an HTML help channel, though
<nemilar> marckie: install ntfs-config and enable reading/writing for your drive
<marckie> and i can read write with it
<L3ttuc3> doug_ that looks like windows type drivers?
<Daz9> Is anyone good with PCs here?
<marckie> its just that i cant access it in virtualbox
<brandonc503> nemilar i do have the src right cause i go to the source after loads and paste src into address and it works
<nemilar> marckie: you'll probably have to unmount/remount after you enable write settings in ntfs-config
<nemilar> marckie: ahh okay
<brandonc503> nemilar just wont work onload
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  yes i need those two and the one from the wifi cd
<nemilar> brandonc503: no, you have it wrong... you are not putting the src tag correct relative to the page being served.
<brandonc503> well i guess i wana view local image via web page
<L3ttuc3> doug_ i'd recommend downloading the official drivers from linksys. it'd be bound to have a .inf file in there you can use with ndiswrapper.
<nemilar> marckie: sad to say, I haven't used virtual box
<marckie> i made it to be a shared folder in samba
<Daz9> OKay, anyone have any idea how I can turn off my HP pavillion dv6000 PC safe-ish, it's stuck on the log off screen and has been for 8 hours.
<brandonc503> nemilar so you can view your picture before you up load it basicly
<marckie> nemilar: ok i understand
<newbie1> hi fellows, I am newbie. Installed ubuntu yesterday, just now i have a problem booting up
<marckie> thanks for following on me...
<nemilar> Daz9: just hit the power button ;)  or if you really want.... let me remember this
<doug_> L3ttuc3, thanks
<marckie> i just tried chown and its no use...
<nemilar> brandonc503: I am telling you, you don't have your src right.
<Daz9> nem, that puts it to sleep.
<nemilar> brandonc503: this is offtopic
<Daz9> Doesn't turn it off. :(
<nemilar> Daz9: h/o one second while I Try to remember this command
<nemilar> it's been a while
<newbie1> firstly i boot up, it saud some problem gnome, then i could start firefox, then crash, i managed to shut down
<nemilar> Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<nemilar> I Think that's right
<brandonc503> nemilar well let me know when your not busy cause other chat rooms dead
<L3ttuc3> doug_ do some research on google before you attempt anything. if unsure, just ask in the channel, someone's bound to be around.
<newbie1> when i reboot it said kernel pand bad sunching. I am in safe mode now using the cd
<nemilar> brandonc503: msg me but let me help Daz9 first
<marckie> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nemilar> Daz9: well actually, before we head down that road, can you get to another TTY?
<nemilar> Daz9: usually control+alt+F4
<Daz9> TTY? Tech newb here.
<Daz9> Nothing happens.
<nemilar> Daz9: F1 through F6 should work, but it's usually a combo of Control, Alt, and Fn
<Daz9> OKay
<Reddy> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<newbie1> how can i repair disk of check for mistakes
<nemilar> newbie1: what filesystem type?
<newbie1> I am in safe mode
<nemilar> Daz9: let me know if that happens... you will be taken to a text login screen if it does
<Daz9> nem, would vista affect the command?
<Daz9> Nothing happened.
<nemilar> Daz9: hmm donno
<nemilar> Daz9: doubt it
<newbie1> it said kernel in panic, bad syncing, so i had to boot up
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  i am pressed for time here any more tips or help would be greatful thanks
<doug_> and anyone know how to set up a usb wifi please give me a hand
<jones20992> hey what bot does this channel use and can you run it in ubuntu ?
<Humble> I'm experiencing critical failure with xorg. I cannot even begin to list all of the trouble it's causing me. I think I'm using the wrong driver or something, but no matter how many times I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set the appropriate driver, it just keeps switching back to Vesa or whatever the it's called. While Ubuntu boots I can't see anything because it's attempting to display in a display mode my monitor cannot display, and then
<nemilar> Daz9: now for the magic key combos....
<L3ttuc3> doug_ im kind of going to be in and out, and to be honest, i don't know all that much, just have some pointers about where you might want to look for solutions.
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Executing the command 'tracker-preferences' in a Gnome terminal will open a window. What name of this window will be displayed in an English Ubuntu version on the first line?
<nemilar> Daz9: check out this page: http://mirzmaster.wordpress.com/2006/12/12/raising-skinny-elephants-is-utterly-boring/
<nemilar> Daz9: give it a few seconds in between each step
<jones20992> hey what bot does this channel use and can you run it in ubuntu ?
<Daz9> Nem, if it works I'll love you forever, PC is only 2 weeks old. :P
<nemilar> Daz9: that's a VERY old UNIX trick, haha
<neeto> does anyone know where to install gdm themes?
<Reddy> please, help me... i need channel with russian language. it's possible?
<nemilar> Daz9: after the 'b' command it should begin to reboot
<jones20992> reddy #linuxlogic .....rockin linux might be able to help
<jones20992> reddy #linuxlogik .....rockin linux might be able to help
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  what type driver i need from that site?
<Reddy> ниче не понял...
<foo-nix> Couls someone help me set up my sound, I have been hac king some stuff for some days, making my sound work for a session, and then simply dissappear again.
<L3ttuc3> doug_ the driver for your wifi adapter. i used the windows xp version.
<doug_> l3 thanks
<foo-nix> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<doug_> L3ttuc3, thanks
<stachou57_> bonjour
<jones20992> what bot does this channel use and can you run it in ubuntu ?
<stachou57_> un petit soucis
<Daz9> Hmm Nem, this is a laptop, will I need to press an additional button to use sysreq, as it's in a white rectangle?
<stachou57_> scanner epson
<stachou57_> dx 5050
<stachou57_> xsane ne trouve pas mon scanner
<nemilar> Daz9: if the sysreq key is a function key or something, maybe yeah
<stachou57_> une petite aide simple
<nemilar> Daz9: hard to say if linux even detected your keymap correctly
<Reddy> o!!! thanks
<Seveas> !fe | stachou57_
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  does that come with two drivers?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !fr | stachou57_
<ubotu> stachou57_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Seveas> !bot | jones20992
<ubotu> jones20992: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<L3ttuc3> doug_ i have no idea.
<newbie1> guys how can check disk for errors what't the command
<Seveas> newbie1, fsck
<nemilar> Daz9: any luck?
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  i have that driver but i need to get the windows ones those other two named usb8023.sys & rndismp.sys
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  it is not in that folder
<L3ttuc3> L3ttuc3 why do you need those other two?
<newbie1> seveas what the commad to check entire disk with fsck?
<L3ttuc3> doug_ why do you need those other two?
<BruceLeroy> Has anyone got hibernate or suspend to work on their laptop?
<travis_> newbie1: man fsck
<Seveas> newbie1, you can only check partitions with it, for example: fsck /dev/sda1
<Nubbie> hi guys, i'm having some problems with python and fuse (specifically flickrfs), if somebody could have a look at this: http://pastebin.ca/889918 , i would be very greatful. I'm no good with python at all.
<doug_> L3ttuc3, it sayes i do
<nemilar> BruceLeroy: dude, I just suspended my _desktop_ and had to reboot because everything broke
<L3ttuc3> doug_ then i really don't know. sorry.
<doug_> L3 on this site http://www.paulie-pages.com/?tag=gutsy
<nemilar> BruceLeroy: suspend/hibernate support should be getting better though, real soon now
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  on this site http://www.paulie-pages.com/?tag=gutsy
<Nubbie> BruceLeroy, i'm using purely intel hardware, CPU and graphics, i have no issues at all sleeping or hibernating.
 * travis_ prays for flawless suspend
<Nubbie> BruceLeroy: one quick question: how big is your swap?
<BruceLeroy> Nubbie : swap is 360
<Nubbie> BruceLeroy, megabytes?
<newbie1> o/dev/sda1: clean, 109303/30195712 files, 1624301/60388327 blocks
<BruceLeroy> Yes
<Nubbie> BruceLeroy, how much memory do you have?
<Daz2> Bah, Nem, that didn't work.
<nemilar> Daz2: pull the power cord and let the battery drain?
<Nubbie> ermm sorry for tab pwning all of you "br" people.
<Nubbie> i dunno how that happened.
<L3ttuc3> doug_ i dont know, just follow his instructions, there are links on the site to those files you need. trust at your own peril though.
<BruceLeroy> Nubbie : yes
<newbie1> does fsck repair problem or just check the block?
<Daz2> That's what I've been letting it do allnight. :\
<Nubbie> BruceLeroy, how much RAM..
<Daz2> Any more shortcuts that might help? :\
<BruceLeroy> Nubbie : I think 1.5 GB
<doug_> L3ttuc3, how do i cd to a folder on my desktop called untitled folder?
<L3ttuc3> doug_
<BruceLeroy> Sleep, puts my laptop to sleep, but I can't wait it back up.
<L3ttuc3> er doug_ cd untitled, then press tab. or 'cd untitled\ folder'.
<Nubbie> BruceLeroy: you should have at least 1.5gb of swap then, i'd recommend doubling that to 3GB swap. otherwise hibernation will NEVER work for you.
<BruceLeroy> Nubbie : that make sense. Thanks, I'll try that.
<Daz2> Back in a bit.
<nemilar> Daz2: I doubt it will cause any hardware damage..and the filesystem should remain in tact just fine
<Aklen> hi
<[nrx]> any UK folk who use MythTV?
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  i get a bash everytime
<SpaceAviator> anyone on CrunchBang here?
<Daz2> What should? Them commands don't work, Nem. :\
<doug_> L3ttuc3, bash: cd: /home/doug/Desktop/untitled: No such file or directory
<Daz2> I pinged btw, if you said something I may not have saw.
<Daz2> Oh, nvm.
<nemilar> Daz2: hmm...the machine is on your local network right?
<nemilar> Daz2: can you ping it from another machine?  you saying 'ping' gave me an idea
<Daz2> it's not actually online.
<L3ttuc3> doug_ cd /home/doug/Desktop/untitled\ folder
<nemilar> oh :(
<L3ttuc3> doug_ im going to be afk now.
<travis_> Where would I change the background color that flashes between login screen and success? Not in appearance(desktop) or login
<Daz2> It's just.. stuck.. at the logoff screen for when you turn it off..
<nemilar> Daz2: I was going to say, if you could ping it, you could see if it was still alive
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Executing the command 'tracker-preferences' in a Gnome terminal will open a window. What name of this window will be displayed in an English Ubuntu version on the first line?
<Daz2> Heh.
<nemilar> Daz2: sounds like poor laptop power management support...what brand/model laptop?
<Daz2> I don't know how much battery is left either. :\
<nemilar> Daz2: turn the brightness all the way up ;)
<travis_> Daz2: plug in usb devices
<nemilar> oooh good one
<nemilar> "how to drain power from a laptop 101"
<travis_> :)
<Daz2> Hmm, won't use my stick incase it breaks, I'll find a mouse.
<Aklen> hm
<Vlagyimir> hi
<Daz2> Lmao, should make a documenty. ^^
<pranith> hello.. how do i keep my ubuntu system from upgrading a package?
<[nrx]> send it to it's room without any supper unless it complies
<doug_> can someone help me with cd and cp please?
<nemilar> doug_: what's the problem?
<spowers> i'm running PowerTOP right now... if anyone has a laptop, definately check it out, it's helping me conserve power.  very good stuff.
<nemilar> pranith: I wish I knew the answer off the top of my head, but all I can tell you is that it's definitely possible
<Daz2> OKay, I've plugged in a usb mic and a usb mouse.That's all I have really, not risking my USB stick.
<doug_> nemilar, i am trying to do this http://www.paulie-pages.com/?tag=gutsy
<pranith> hello.. how do i keep my ubuntu system from upgrading a package? i dont want to upgrade to acrobat 8. i have acrobat 7 installed on my system...
<pranith> nemilar, ok
<nemilar> Daz2: lol, I hear that
<doug_> nemilar,  i have the three drivers but what am i supposed to do with them?
<newbie1>  I can't boot I get this error______
<newbie1> EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=3457577, block =6914067.
<newbie1> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<newbie1> I don't know what to do, since there is no way (that I can find) where I can access a command line. Is there any way I can recover my data or even fix this?_
<newbie1> i am in safe mode now
<akuma> hey anyone know if Ubuntu supports G15 Logitec Keyboard?
<nemilar> newbie1: boot fro a LiveCD, Gparted LiveCD would be a good choice
<akuma> im using it now, but im not using the whole leftside button configuration
<nemilar> doug_: what step are you stuck on?
<doug_> nemilar, step 3
<nemilar> newbie1: that'll let you run a filesystem check (fsck) on it...
<glick> hey has anyone run ubuntu with the open solaris kernel?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Executing the command 'tracker-preferences' in a Gnome terminal will open a window. What name of this window will be displayed in an English Ubuntu version on the first line?
<doug_> nemilar, i have the drivers in a untitled folder on my desktop
<newbie1> nemilar, thanks, i will reboot now
<Daz2> Aww, thought I'd had a brainwave there.
<nemilar> doug_: okay, to get to that folder, in terminal: "cd ~/Desktop/untitled\ folder"
<doug_> nemilar, i am also in the folder as cd
<Daz2> It came with a remote control for movie purposes.
<doug_> nemilar,  the error code i get is this cp: cannot stat `usb8023.sys': No such file or directory
<glick> anyeon?
<nemilar> doug_: do an "ls"
<dhanar10> glick, why would you run ubuntu using open solaris kernel?
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i have a problem with one of my themes. could any of you please help me?
<glick> dhanar10, umm cause its an options, opensolaris is a good kernel
<glick> nexenta is ubuntu with the solaris kernel
<valefly> when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<valefly> what can i do to restore my ndiswrapper instalation?
<doug_> nemilar, rndismp(2).sys  usb8023(2).sys  WUSB54GSCvis.inf
<Daz2> Nem..
<dhanar10> i didn't know that....
<nemilar> doug_: okay, so "mv usb8023(2).sys usb8023.sys" and same for the other
<Daz2> What would removing the battery do?
<nemilar> Daz2: haha, I was wondering if you'd ask that
<Nubbie> dhanar10: apparently the solaris kernel is very fast.
<nemilar> Daz2: is the HDD spinning? can you hear it?
<Nubbie> dhanar10: and unstable lol.
<chraso> hello chennal
<doug_> nemilar,  so sorry but you lost me
<chraso> need help
<chraso>  on booting unubtu
<nemilar> Daz2: brb
<elbermungsterses> i installed my aero-clone theme but all i have is a dull blue bar.
<Daz2> The fans are working and it makes the whirring nouse when I open the CD drive, Nem.
<nemilar> Daz2: if the HDD isn't spinning, personally I'd pull the battery... if it is spinning, I'd _personally_ hesistate a little longer, then pull the battery
<Daz2> What's the worst thing that could happen if I pull the battery out?
<Nubbie> Daz2: data loss / fs corruption.
<Nubbie> Daz2: what filesystem is it though?
<Daz2> Err... the one that isn't fat32...
<Daz2> N something?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> your HD break, not just the fs
<doug_> nemilar, i done that and did all of step 3 sayes invalid driver
<Limez> Hello all
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<Limez> I use Ubuntu gutsy but my compiz crashed
<nemilar> doug_: did you rename it from usb8023(2).sys to usb8023.sys ?
<Aklen> hm
<Vlagyimir> nemértem
<nemilar> doug_: and the same for the other?  otherwise it won't recognize it
<doug_> nemilar,  yes i have
<Daz2> Should I just do it, Nem? :\
<Limez> what it the default window designer?
<nemilar> Daz2: NTFS
<nemilar> Daz2: do itttttttttttttt
<nemilar> everyone chant "do it" @ daz
<Limez> What's the name of the default window decorator? (my compiz crashed)
<doug_> nemilar, rndismp.sys  usb8023.sys  WUSB54GSCvis.inf
<nemilar> Limez: metacity
<zoexii> hello, is there a good way to create a hfs partition with linux tools?  It looks like gparted will not do this.
<nemilar> zoexii: gparted with create hfs partitions, but won't do much else with it
<Seveas> zoexii, I don't know of any linux tool that will format them as hfs/hfs+
<ibou> i have a problem to install something with subversion :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54555/. How to ignore the certificate or to get it ?
<nemilar> zoexii: gparted can create HFS partitions, but not HFS+ partitions
<chraso> i have ubuntu 7.10 on /dev/hda3 and fedora 8 on /dev/sda3 now in grub what should i write( i know the root (hd0,2) ) but what the next thing to write for boot
<fnx> hello.  anyone here good with configuring wine with alsa? my sound doesn't work :(
<Daz2> OKay, took it out.
<Daz2> AQnd put back in, loading back upo.
<zoexii> nemilar: the option for hfs is greyed out in gparted,
<nemilar> Daz2: don't restart!
<nemilar> Daz2: awwww c'mon man, you're gonna run into the same problem, you know that ;)
<zoexii> nemilar: can I add that functionality?
<Daz2> Maybe not Nem..
<nemilar> zoexii: not sure why it's greyed out
<Daz2> Who knows?
<nemilar> zoexii: actually h/o
<doug_> nemilar,  any ideas?
<Daz2> If it gets on the internet it's fine by me, Nem.
<Frogzoo> fnx: are you using latest wine?
<Limez> nemilar: How to activate metacity? metacity --replace  ?/
<nemilar> zoexii: perhaps hfsutils but I don't thhink so
<Daz2> It's still under the 1 year warrenty anyway.
<fnx> Frogzoo: yes
<Daz2> It's on the welcome screen now.
<nemilar> doug_: which step are you on now?
<zoexii> nemilar: just did synaptic search for hfs,
<Daz2> Lets hope it works..
<Daz2> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.
<nemilar> Limez: that should work yeah
 * Daz2 gives Nem a cookie.
<Limez> thanks!
<doug_> nemilar,  3 it sayes invalid so i am going sudo nautilus and moving the files in there my self
<Frogzoo> fnx: wine --version = 0.9.54 ?
<nemilar> yummy
<Limez> nemilar: thank you so much :D
<zoexii> nemilar: nemilar, yeah, it looks like this worked.
<nemilar> Limez: glad that works
<nemilar> zoexii: cool cool
<fnx> Frogzoo: yes.  this is the output when i try to run winecfg -- "fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on M Audio Audiophile 24/96, disabling mixer"
<Daz2> Nem, you rock.
<Limez> Now I should get compiz working :(
<Limez> I want all effects
<Frogzoo> fnx: wine --version = 0.9.54 ???
<nemilar> Daz2: this time, do a "poweroff" instead of a graphical shutdown ;)
<doug_> nemilar,  it shows that they  are in the folder
<fnx> yes dude! I went to the website!
<Daz2> Hmm.
<Daz2> I'll change the way the power button rocks
<Daz2> off instead of sleep
<nemilar> oh, yeah
<nemilar> that's a better idea
<mattsqz> hey anyone know if epic still has a win32 binary in regular rotation
<nemilar> Daz2: wait...you know that if you hold the power button for 7 seconds it'll hard-poweroff the computer right?
<nemilar> Daz2: I just thought of that
<Daz2> Yeah Nem.
<Daz2> But it sends it to sleep on mine.
<Daz2> :P
<mattsqz> this vm's mirc is complaining about money
<sunseeker888> nemilar, it's newbiel, it would boot up from live cd, it said unknown, format. then i did reset, with cd, and said boot from hardisk, it worked
<nemilar> Daz2: oh.  well then you should def. change it ;)
<fnx> Frogzoo: the sound works sometimes, i don't know how, but most of the time i just get that error message
<doug_> nemilar,  this is what the invalid sayes autorun : invalid driver!
<doug_> wusb54gsc : invalid driver!
<doug_> wusb54gscvis : invalid driver!
<mattsqz> or ircii maybe without cygwin?
<Daz2> I'm going now.
<Daz2> thanks for all the help. <3
<nemilar> sunseeker888: it fixed it?
<SR71-Blackbird> is discussion on hardy supposed to be here?
<nemilar> I sure hope daz was a chick....
<nemilar> sending hearts my way
<nemilar> SR71-Blackbird: #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> fnx: maybe try adding this in /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main"  && sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nemilar> lol I scared off Nikkolai
<chraso> can anyone paste their layout of grub.conf of ubuntu 7.10? please
<fnx> Frogzoo: Hm. what does this do?
<doug_> nemilar, amy ideas?
<doug_> any*
<nemilar> chraso: you can find generic layouts online
<fnx> Frogzoo: might already be in there, lemme check
<nemilar> doug_: I don't use ndiswrapper, so not really
<sunseeker888> well, it did not worked from Live cd, it's said unknown formal kernel bad synicing. i thought it's belly up. then i reset, and order to boot up from hard dick it worked. I am in my account now, everything is working perfectly
<chraso> can u tell me where?
<sunseeker888> i will do fsck now
<Frogzoo> fnx: the budgetdedicated is a repo with the latest wine, probably built correctly
<fnx> Frogzoo: nah not there.  ok will try that now
<nemilar> chraso: just search for grub.conf
<Frogzoo> fnx: it's not an ubuntu repo, so no, it won't be there
<nemilar> chraso: you don't have to edit grub.conf by hand though, unless something isn't being detected for you?
<chraso> returns more then 5000000 results. get it.
<Arelis> Hi all. Seeing as i type fast, maybe it's handy to learn how to use Ubuntu with the keyboard. How do i use ubuntu with the keyboard?
<chraso> how do i get the right one?
<nemilar> chraso: what's the problem you're having?
 * Frogzoo ponders - there really needs to be a repo for stuff that really needs to be more recent that ubuntu's, like wine
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Executing the command 'tracker-preferences' in a Gnome terminal will open a window. What name of this window will be displayed in an English Ubuntu version on the first line?
<nemilar> chraso: any on the first page of results will have sample grub.conf files in them
<nemilar> chraso: you can't just copy/paste it...it's different for every system
<eagle-101> Frogzoo, there is, backports
<fnx> Frogzoo: wine is the latest version
<Frogzoo> no such animal as grub.conf, afaik
<nemilar> bullgard4: I'd help you but I uninstalled tracker a while ago
<chraso> thats i need someone to paste the file of ubuntu 7.10
<Frogzoo> there's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nemilar> chraso: no... on a per computer basis.  it depends on your hard drives, partitions, operating systems installed, etc etc etc...
<nemilar> You can just have it generated automatically for you, and installed automatically
<Frogzoo> fnx: yes, but from where? did you build it yourself? my wine gives 0.9.49, which isn't latest
<chraso> i said i have installed ubuntu on /dev/hda3 and the bootloader is on /dev/sda3
<dhanar10> bullgard4, do u mean "startup"?
<chraso> where sda resides a FC8 installation
<fnx> Frogzoo: no I didn't build it. I went to winehq.com and installed the deb from there. 0.9.54
<bullgard4> dhanar10: no.
<nemilar> chraso: have you tried running sudo upgrade-grub ?
<dhanar10> bullgard4, which first line?
<chraso> nope
<nemilar> chraso: that will generate it for you
<nemilar> then run grub-install
<chraso> will it overwrite current?
<nemilar> prolly
<eagle-101> latest wine should be wine-0.9.54.
<travis_> Where would the background color setting be? The one that is shown before the desktop is drawn? While everything is waiting for x?
<fnx> Frogzoo: I'm positve its the absolute latest stable version.  I just know how to fix the alsa mixer problem.  Wine says it can't find the right "master control" for my card
<chraso> ok thanx for the help will try.
<eagle-101> (that is the latest that I see in portage anyway)
<chraso> have to reboot to try.
<fnx> Frogzoo: *don't know
<nemilar> travis_: good question...
<bullgard4> dhanar10: The first line is in blue. I guess that is designated 'Tracker Search' or similar in English.
<Frogzoo> fnx: well try wine_0.9.54~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-1_i386.deb
<chraso> wait a minute
 * travis_ doesn't like human-color
<nemilar> travis_: you'd have to ask a hard-core kernel-hacker type about that one
<chraso> can i run that command from a install cdrom?
<avis> did you see the grub-install part chraso ?
<nemilar> travis_: you mean the white-on-black text that scrolls by as linux boots?
<nemilar> avis: oh I sure hope so
<chraso> yes i tried to install from that but it says no devices exits
<fnx> Frogzoo: thanks for the help.  gotta go
<nemilar> chraso: you have to chroot to your hdd
<nemilar> I..think
<chraso> done that and tried
<nemilar> you have a /boot folder or partition right ?
<nemilar> What is the exact nature of your problem
<chraso> it says not available
<qinjuehang> trevis: It is in one of the config files, let me try to find
<qinjuehang> Mine is black
<Slart> travis_: if you find out.. let us know... there are so many people that want to change that one
<travis_> nemilar: sorry, no. After login, I see human colors, then my default.
<nemilar> travis_: oh
<qinjuehang> all: its easy to change, in a startup script
<nemilar> travis_: you can just change that in the login window control panel
<Slart> nemilar: nope..
<qinjuehang> nope
<travis_> nemilar: I tried
<doug_> how do i install fusion for gutsy?
<nemilar> what do you guys mean, no
<Slart> nemilar: it's the colour *before* any of the theme settings kick in
<nemilar> Slart: it's a GDM theme
<chraso> good bye thanks
<doug_> nemilar,  thanks for your help but at this point i will get a long ethernet cord
<qinjuehang> nemilar: NO!!!
<nemilar> YES!!! the login screen is a GDM theme!
<Slart> nemilar: just try changing it yourself.. that's what we've done.. it doesn't work
<qinjuehang> nemilar: oh you mean that...
<nemilar> wait
<doug_> how do i install fusion?
<qinjuehang> but the colors are not
<nemilar> what are _you_ guys talking about
<travis_> I'm glad I'm not the only one...
<avis> doug_, compiz is installed by default.  make sure you run the restricted driver for your nvidia/ati card then go into system-preferences-appearance
<DiploCat> I think nemilar has it right
<tristan_> it
<qinjuehang> neminar: The brown color behind the splash thinggy
<Slart> nemilar: when ubuntu boots up there is a flash of ubuntu-orange brown .. then you get the login screen
<nemilar> Slart: I use a different GDM theme, I don't think I've seen any orange-brown flashes of light
<dajero> doug_: What make is your graphics card?
<nemilar> just the blue one of my theme
<Slart> nemilar: you're lucky then =)
<doug_> dajero, nvidia geforce
<nemilar> yeah I have super ugly-color-flash-skipping abilities
<qinjuehang> neminar its part of gdm.conf, unless ur theme changed the config file...
<Slart> nemilar: it only lasts for about half a second or so
<dajero> doug_: Then as avis said installing the restricted driver should do the trick
 * Slart checks gdm.conf
<nemilar> Slart: yeah there's a good chance it does that and I just haven't noticed it
<qinjuehang> Slart: for 5 seconds on my P4 computer
<L3ttuc3> nemilar Slart travis_ i use a different gdm theme too, circles. however between actually login on (pressing enter) and gnome kicking in, there is a flash of skin-coloured human-themed blank screen that lasts for about 2 seconds. i've been trying to get rid of it too.
<Slart> ouch. =)
<dajero> doug_: Use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager to enable the restricted driver
<nemilar> lol, ok so L3ttuc3 is talking about something completely different than what we're talking about
<L3ttuc3> nemilar no, it's the same thing.
<DiploCat> after GDM login or before?
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: we're talking about before gdm finishes loading
 * Slart is talking about what L3ttuc3 is talking about
<nemilar> you're talking about before metacity finishes loading
<dajero> doug_: Then after a reboot, go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects to enable them
 * travis_ is too
<nemilar> Slart: L3ttuc3 is talking about after login
<L3ttuc3> nemilar no, i think you got it wrong.
<doug_> dajero,  it is enabled
<qinjuehang> Slart: Oh wait sorry I remembered the wrong config file...
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: you're talking about after you login, but before your desktop is finished loading, right?
<doug_> dajero,  thanks i found it
<dajero> doug_: np, what was it?
<travis_> nemilar: I am too
<Slart> ok.. I'm going to boot up my laptop and see what that colour thingy is
<doug_> dajero,  i just was not looking in the wrong spot
<L3ttuc3> nemilar: x loads --> gdm loads --> circles theme --> type username --> type password, press enter --> ugly skin-coloured human themed crap blank screen --> metacity.
<elbermungsterses> i got a problem, my window border won't change when i apply the "aero-clone" theme from gnome-look. can anyone please help me?
<nemilar> travis_: ahh I see...  If I wasn't completely mistaken, Slart and I were just talking about what happens before GDM is finished loading
<dajero> doug_: Okay then, enjoy the eye candy ;)
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: yes I understand the point you're talking about
<sunseeker888> <nemilar> my firefox work start up? an idea
<nemilar> sunseeker888: run it in a terminal, see what the error message is
<L3ttuc3> and no amount of changing colour settings in 'login screens' gets rid of it.
<qinjuehang> nemilar: Isn't that *AFTER*
<avis> elbermungsterses, it probably didn't take effect.  go into system administration appearance into customize theme to make sure its selected
<qinjuehang> there is nothning except usplash before gdm for me
<sunseeker888> nemilar , what the command for firefox in terminal? I am really new on linux
<nemilar> qinjuehang: we were talking about two different things...   one splash of ugly color before GDM is themed, and another splash of ugly color before metacity is themed
<nemilar> sunseeker888: firefox
<Slart> ok.. my bad.. after the login
<travis_> Problem: ugly colors
<wers>  how can I make tracker search for hidden files? is there a better way to search for hidden files/
<nemilar> qinjuehang: yeah I don't _think_ I get any ugly color before GDM finishes theming, but to be honest I am not really sure
<qinjuehang> sunseeker: If need to kill it, them firefox-bin
<nemilar> hahaha @ travis_'s remark
<Hypergraphe> .org
<L3ttuc3> after login, before metacity, to clarify.
<nemilar> I have 'kff' aliased to 'killall -9 firefox-bin'
<qinjuehang> Slart:sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<qinjuehang> there u go
<doug_> dajero, how do i make more desktops?
<nemilar> haha my dog just woke up looked at me like, "get off the darn computer ya junkie!"
<sunseeker888> nemilar : i think i have messed it, terminal also won't start up
<L3ttuc3> (why did ubuntu have to have default colours no one seems to like?)
<avis> i get the human color splash that shouldn't be there.  i always thought it was a hardware glitch
<elbermungsterses> well, i did customize the theme but i can't find the window border.
<nemilar> sunseeker888: uh oh
<doug_> dajero,  my cube is two sided
<Slart> qinjuehang: gksudo you mean.. of course =)
<todd> Anyone else experience problems with xarchiver not deleting temp files on errors. I'm missing a lot of space.
<qinjuehang> sunseeker888: I got that wierd problem once, I restarted abd it worke
<dajero> doug_: Right click on the pager in the bottom right corner of the screen and choose preferences
<Hali_303> hi
<dhanar10> sunseeker: calm down... try to open the terminal again...
<nemilar> doug_: then it's not a cube
<qinjuehang> todd: try sudo apt-get clean
<L3ttuc3> so travis_ avis Slart qinjuehang we all have the same problem... anyone got a fix? :P
<doug_> nemilar,  i checked the cube box
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: I just got one
<Hali_303> I've got a custom ubuntu kernel running. How to compile the nvidia driver for it?
<Slart> L3ttuc3: qinjuehang just typed it out
<nemilar> doug_: if it's two-sided, it isn't a cube, it's a plane
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<doug_> nemilar, how do i make it a cube?
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang oh sorry, i missed that.
<jpatrick> !gksudo | qinjuehang, L3ttuc3
<ubotu> qinjuehang, L3ttuc3: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nemilar> doug_: a cube has four sides
<sunseeker888> starting terminal on task bar appears then it disappears, no terminal
<Slart> nemilar: ahem.. 6 I'd say =)
<Seveas> nemilar, 6
<nemilar> darn it
<todd_> When ever xarchiver exits because of errors, it's not deleting the temporary files.. How do I find them?
<nemilar> okay listen guys.
<Seveas> a pyramid has 4 (or 5) :)
<doug_> nemilar,  i am aware of this lol but this is two sided and the cube box is checked
<nemilar> stop correcting my stupidity. it's 5 in the morning here.
<Seveas> nemilar, get some sleep ;)
<dhanar10> sunseeker888: try to restart your pc....
<sunseeker888> same thing with firefox
<sunseeker888> ok i am going to reboot
<Rodolfo> hi folks. Since i got compizfusion-icon installed on my machine, the terminal returns "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)" to the glxinfo command. what should I do to change this?
<Slart> Seveas: isn't it 5? I seem to recall something about pyramids having square bottoms..
<nemilar> Seveas: I have to be up at 6AM and there was NO way I was waking up that early...so I have no choice but to stay up all night
<qinjuehang> I got owned by ubotu...
<dajero> doug_: You can adjust the number of virtual desktops by right clicking on the bottom left of your screen where there should be some kind of small oversight of all your virtual desktops
<elbermungsterses> avis, i customized it but i couldn't find the windowborder.
<Seveas> Slart, I call the triagonal pyramids pyramids as well :)
<dajero> doug_: There you can alter the number of virtual desktops
<wers> how do I search for hidden files like config files??
<dajero> wers: ls -A
<avis> elbermungsterses, there should be an install command there, if you did not see the theme, its likely to have not been installed
<bullgard4> doug_: [GNOME] In the lower panel, right-klick on the active desktop icon. A context menu will open. Next to 'Desktops' > 'Number of Desktops' enter another number than 4. Then press Enter.
<Slart> Seveas: nggh.. to early to think about this
<dajero> doug_: I am off for breakfast, I hope that'll help you
<doug_> dajero,  thanks and bullgard4  thank you
<nemilar> where is .nl? netherlands?
<Seveas> nemilar, yes
<nemilar> tru
<wers> dajero, I just tried gnome 2 and "ls: gnome2: No such file or directory"
<qinjuehang> wers: u need ls ~/.gnome2
<wers> actually, I'm looking for the config files of gnome-main-menu
<Slart> ok.. changed the file.. trying a reboot
<qinjuehang> wers: just go gconf-editor
<wers> qinjuehang, i didn't see it there
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Executing the command 'tracker-preferences' in a Gnome terminal will open a window. What name of this window will be displayed in an English Ubuntu version on the first line?
<doug_> bullgard4,  mind telling me how to make the cube in a distance and how to make it also a little see through?
<mitchells00> hi ^^ Does anyone know of a good application or software suite that would be a suitable replacement for schoolbooks...? Because MS/Ooffice just aren't cutting it...
<dhanar10> bullgard4: which first line?
<Slart> mitchells00: for writing books? or displaying them?
<mitchells00> writing
<nemilar> mitchells00: OpenOffice.org is the default office suite
<qinjuehang> doug_: Its always on the compiz wiki
<tich> does anyone know where to find a good collection organizer (for collections that are on a hard drive)
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah thank you thank you!!! no more ugly colours!
<tich> ?
<nemilar> OO.o is pretty complete
<bullgard4> doug_: I do not know anything about 3D desktops, sorry.
<mitchells00> i did say Ooffice wasn't enough
<arabiannights> i canṫ sleep at night i think iĺl miss out too much fun what to do?
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: lol...*runs in the opposite direction*
<avis> doug install compizconfig-settings-manager and gnome-compiz-manager.  i use ccsm to enable cube (4 sides) and the other to zoom from within or outside a cube
<nemilar> mitchells00: Microsoft Office is about as complete of an office suite as it gets
<doug_> qinjuehang,  thanks and bullgard4  thank you as well
<bullgard4> dhanar10: The first line of the window that will appear.
<mitchells00> i'm not looking for an office suite
<Slart> mitchells00: I'd say Latex.. but I'm weird like that =)
<doug_> nemilar,  thank you for all your help earleyer
<nemilar> doug_: np
<qinjuehang> nemilar: Open-office and ms-office are about the same standard. Except ms is more flashy
<doug_> one last thing for anyone i need codecs for music and movies where do i get these?
<nemilar> Slart's right... if you really want something that gives you complete control, LaTeX
<dhanar10> bullgard4: "Tracker Preferences"?
<L3ttuc3> i had some problems understanding latex.
<nemilar> qinjuehang: I donno, I'd argue that MS Office is more complete, in that they have those extra 1% of features, etc
<qinjuehang> doug_: Go add-remove programs and searched ristricted
<bullgard4> dhanar10: Yes, can you see "Tracker Preferences" on the top line of your window?
<wers> I'm using gnome-main-menu (aka the slab menu) and I'm having problems with it. The Favorite Places part have weird labels for my bookmarks
<doug_> qinjuehang,  thank you
<wers> I also want to adjust the size of the menu
<dhanar10> bullgard4: yes
<bullgard4> dhanar10: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<qinjuehang> nemilar: Depends. If you want more flexibility, open office is the way to go. If you need eye-candy, go for MS-office
<nemilar> qinjuehang: nah yo, MS office isn't about the eye candy
<nemilar> Ms Office has features OO.o doesn't have
<vishnu> yes it not eye candy
<nemilar> that's just a fact
<qinjuehang> nemilar: Such as...?
<Slart> qinjuehang: if they could only fix the spelling in open office.. for Swedish, that is
<nemilar> qinjuehang: I donno, I don't use those features
<nemilar> qinjuehang: but if you search on the web I'm sure you'll find plenty of lists
<qinjuehang> Slart: Oh...I only use english and chinese, so I don't know.
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang i have read that ms office handles bigger documents better than openoffice does.
<pirate> Need some help. I messed up my xorg and and just restored it from the backed up file, but when I try to start gdm, it says X is already running. How do I stop it?
<avis> doug, for audio http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories and apt-get install w32codecs i also grab all of gstreamer0.10-* in a apt-get
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: yeah, that's DEFINITELY true
<nemilar> OO.o chokes on huge documents
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: I think its cuz OO compresses its files
<valefly> if i do ifdown wlan0 i get ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<valefly> what can i do now?
<Slart> L3ttuc3: I'd say the opposite.. I stopped using word because it would just die when I used to many symbols and stuff. (mostly math)
<DiploCat> valefly, ifup wlan0
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang that should not affect anything while you're viewing an open file.
<avis> valefly, that has happened to me when i had a missing or incomplete /etc/network/interfaces
<qinjuehang> Slart: I use OO cuz math is SO much easier to type, esp. if u are teh programming type
<L3ttuc3> Slart i dont know, the guy who was writing that article was talking about 'book-sized documents'.
<mitchells00> i'm looking for a replacement for schoolbooks, office suite's are for drafts, presentations, anything to do with money etc, i'm not interested in those things, what i really need is a program that acts exactly like a schoolbook would, enabling me to insert diagrams, and especially formula's and equasions exactly as they are written on the board including carry numbers and crossing out numbers (in a downwards stroke) withou
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: Don't forgect, it might hang on auto-save
<nemilar> I had a 500+ page document that I wanted to break into 2 columns...I loaded into OO.o, which took forever, btw... then I set two columns, and it was taking soooooooo long that I just killed it.  I must have waited over half an hour.
<valefly> avis: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<nemilar> Ironically, Abiword did the same task in about 5 seconds.
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang what msoffice or openoffice?
<Slart> L3ttuc3: yes.. I don't know how many times students would come crying because word just died on their last year paper.. and those were only about 80 pages or so
<avis> valefly, hmm.  i think i may have tried the same with wifi0 when i had an existing ath0 that did work
<nemilar> mitchells00: you're looking for Latex, but it'll take you some time to learn
<qinjuehang> nemilar: I know. Abiword to OO is like Xfce to Gnome
<L3ttuc3> Slart i always used to make incremental backups.
<pirate> Need some help. I messed up my xorg and and just restored it from the backed up file, but when I try to start gdm, it says X is already running. How do I stop it?
<mitchells00> well i expect to use it for the next year and a half...
<L3ttuc3> i had problems with abiword rendering fonts correctly.
<nemilar> yeah, abiword has ugly fonts
<Slart> mitchells00: I still say Latex.. there are editors that soften the blow for the newcomer
<L3ttuc3> i was using myriad pro, from adobe, and for some reason, it was displaying it halfwidth.
<qinjuehang> Slart: Lemme grab synaptic and try it
<doug_> oh yes i forgot two more things very important
<doug_> how do i get read right to my vista? and have it mounted at all times?
<L3ttuc3> Slart such as?
<valefly> avis: how does u'r /etc/network/interfaces look for the wifi interface?
<nemilar> hey man no clones
<DiploCat> pirate, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<qinjuehang> doug_: Add smth like "mount sda1" to ur startup programs...?
<doug_> and what do i need for vista to read and right on the linux side?
<mitchells00> ok latex looks like it would take too much time to use for notes...
<Slart> !info texlive
<ubotu> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2007-10 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 88 kB
<L3ttuc3> Slart im going to try that.
<jpatrick> mitchells00: It's worth it, trust me. I love it
<qinjuehang> doug_:There is a EXT2 driver, I forgot the name of it
<Slart> !info texmaker
<ubotu> texmaker (source: texmaker): A Cross-Platform LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1401 kB, installed size 2940 kB
<Slart> !info lyx
<ubotu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3272 kB, installed size 8368 kB
<L3ttuc3> Slart what package do you use for latex proper? texmaker?
<Slart> I use lyx myself for my papers
<pirate> DiploCat: tried that already, and it says there appears to be an X server running on screen: 0
<Slart> there are some commercial editors too.. can't remember what they are called atm
<doug_> qinjuehang, thanks for the windows part but the linux side you got me confused
<Soulmage> What would i need to install to be able to use lzm2dir ?
<qinjuehang> doug_: Why do you need it mounted on boot? you can always just double-click it afterwards
<L3ttuc3> ok... on a different note, does anyone know if there is a way of making .files and .folders (hidden) appear slightly shaded in nautilus so they are easier to differentiate from non-hidden items?
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: Differenciate them by the full-stop?
<doug_> qinjuehang,  no no i want the ntfs mounted onto my desktop
<qinjuehang> doug_: The command for mounting is sudo mount sda1 assuming ur drive is called sda1
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang i do, but sometimes, it's easier on the eyes if they're shaded different, like in konqueror or thunar, neither of which im too keen on, though they have some interesting features.
<qinjuehang> so u add it to startup programs
<doug_> qinjuehang,  how do i make it where it is permanint and have read/write accress
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: I use thunar half the time :) Xfce is my friend for OpenGl apps (Blender)
<Seveas> !u | qinjuehang
<ubotu> qinjuehang: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<nemilar> Anyone wanna take a gander at why my NTFS-3G driver uses 100% of my CPU?
<nemilar> lol @ that message, btw
<Seveas> nemilar, there's nothing funniy about it...
<qinjuehang> Seveas:...Uh,,,Hi.
<nemilar> Seveas: it was a chuckle of support
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang which brings me to my other question. how do i get thunar to integrate into gnome? so that when i open a folder, it opens in thunar instead, and when i delete an object, it goes to thunar's trash, or alternately, that thunar adopts .Trash?
<DiploCat> ubotu's a bit fascist about spelling :)
<nemilar> is there a channel for NTFS-3g?
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: I thing in gconf, you can set your default file-browser. But don't forget that your desktop is managed by nautilus, so...
<L3ttuc3> Seveas would you be as rigid about capitalisation too?
<nemilar> whoa whoa
<nemilar> op abuse
<Seveas> nemilar, yeah I hate it when people abuse the ops by calling them fascists
<AlexQ> Hi all.
<nemilar> Seveas: uhh
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang that was exactly my point.
<Nickste> hi all
<nemilar> I was saying you just abused your power, banning him for calling _the bot_ a fascist
<rob1975au> is now a good time for a question
<Seveas> rob1975au, sure
<nemilar> Seveas: seriously remove that ban, that's uncalled for
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: Ok, I don't think Thunar can manage a desktop. But let me check
<iveqy> hi, where do I set what sessions I can choose between in GDM using ubuntu? The /etc/X11/gdm/Sessions directory described in the gdm manual doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Nickste> Can anyone tell me.. If I install ubuntu on a hdd in one pc, and take the hdd to another (different spec pc), will it boot up ok?
<rob1975au> iam trying to install dtv tuner following http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/
<rob1975au> need to drop file in /lib/firmware
<L3ttuc3> Seveas if you're going to enforce something like proper spelling of pronouns, wouldn't the same logic apply to capitalisation, etc?
<qinjuehang> Nickste: *might* Assuming same so similar specs
<rob1975au> but cannot access root...
<Nickste> thanks qinjuehang :)
<L3ttuc3> Seveas mind you, i'm just interested in finding out what your point of view is. sorry for offtopic.
<qinjuehang> Nickste: No prob :)
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: or my above dangling preposition
<doug_> i need help with this question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4259756#post4259756
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang ok.
<L3ttuc3> nemilar or the lack of punctuation?
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: Hey, I used a comma.
<qinjuehang> doug_: GO to preferenced, start-up programs
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, the !u factoid is about keeping the channel understandable for non-native-english speakers, yes, same goes for punctuation. Capitalization doesn't necessari;y impact understandability, eXcePT wheN USeD lIKe ThiS
<L3ttuc3> ...
<qinjuehang> doug_: Sorry for horrendeous typing skills
<Soulmage> what package would i need to install to allow me to use lzm2dir ?
<L3ttuc3> Seveas point taken.
<doug_> qinjuehang,  i do not see startup
<nemilar> Seveas: do bans automatically expire?
<qinjuehang> L3ttuc3: I AM not a native english speaker. Sadly I don't speak Swedish too :)
<Seveas> nemilar, no
<rob1975au> i need to put a file into /lib/firmware but is a root only location. how do i do?
<L3ttuc3> isn't it a bit harsh leaving the ban on so long?
<qinjuehang> doug_: I don't know the *EXACT* name, I'm on Xfce now.
<AlexQ> rob1975au: Use "sudo" command, eg. sudo cp ./source.bin /lib/firmware
<doug_> qinjuehang,  ah ok thanks for your help i am sure it is hard to do when you do not know one of the other os that good
<qinjuehang> rob1975au: For many small problems like this, Google is your friend
<AlexQ> OK, so I will ask too: Nautilus crashes when I mouseover an sound file, eg. MP3 (the "easy-view" of an music, it should play when I mouseover).
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, nemilar: and if you continue like this, you'll be banned as well. The operators set the guidelines. You're more than welcome to discuss those in #ubuntu-ops, but stop going offtopic in here
<rob1975au> google hates me too...
<qinjuehang> doug_: Ok I'd like to help but I need to go now, sorry
<doug_> qinjuehang,  tis all good you have helped me enough
<nemilar> Yeah, okay, this is !offtopic
<doug_> qinjuehang,  thank you
<lollo> i've installed a game (world of padman), now i want to disinstall it but ... i can't see it in add-remove application and in synaptic packages ... can i only delete the installation folder
<L3ttuc3> Seveas fair enough. sorry about offtopic again.
<lollo> ???
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, nemilar: and if you wouldn't have made such a fuss he would have been unbanned already. He has apologized already
<doug_> L3ttuc3, you know how to do what i am asking?
<Azzmodan> facist doesn't necessarily equate to nazi and/or godwin's law :)
<AlexQ> I HAVE A PROBLEM: Nautilus crashes when I mouseover an sound file, eg. MP3 (the "easy-view" of an music, it should play when I mouseover). I haven't found it on Google.
<Soulmage> What package would i need to install to allow me to use lzm2dir ? I have tried searching google but all i seem to keep finding is posts talking about using the command.
<nemilar> Let's all take the !offtopic convo to #ubuntu-offtopic, shall we?
<L3ttuc3> doug_ no, i've never had a problem with that. i've always had my partitions auto-mounted already once i'm in gnome/metacity, they're already there.
<L3ttuc3> qinjuehang any advances on thunar/nautilus?
<doug_> L3ttuc3,  thank you
<lollo> i've installed a game (world of padman), now i want to disinstall it but ... i can't see it in add-remove application and in synaptic packages ... can i only delete the installation folder? there's another way for the uninstallation ?
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/sec
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<incognito> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<FloodBot3> incognito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemilar> now _that's_ a ban :)
<nemilar> dynamic IP though :(
<Dr_willis> lollo,  how did you install it?
<Soulmage> lollo, If it was installed through synaptic or apt, then try a sudo apt-get remove <game name>
<Epicenter> Is there a way to make GRUB boot an ISO image?
<lollo> through a graphic procedure in the terminal ...
<Dr_willis> Epicenter,  not really.
<nemilar> ooh this LyX program seems pretty good
<AlexQ> I HAVE A PROBLEM: Nautilus crashes when I mouseover an sound file, eg. MP3 (the "easy-view" of an music, it should play when I mouseover). I haven't found it on Google.
<Seveas> nemilar, last warning: cut out the offtopic talking and commenting on ops actions
<cheesypieces> guys, how do i drag and drop windows from one workspace to another? sometimes i seem to b able to, other not
<L3ttuc3> nemilar im getting it to see what it looks like.
<Epicenter> Dr_willis: so what's the 'fromiso' option in menu.lst for?
<Epicenter> I've heard of it being done
<nemilar> L3ttuc3: lots of dependancies though
<Epicenter> someone in here even said he always boots one OS from an ISO
<^^MAg^^> Epicenter: of course it is
<Dr_willis> Epicenter,  ive seen some distros that have  some tricks to boot theirselfs that way. but ive never seen it done in a gernal way
<^^MAg^^> Epicenter: w8
<lollo> through a graphic procedure in the terminal ... also i've downloaded a huge file to install it ..
<^^MAg^^> Epicenter: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html
<Dr_willis> Epicenter,  ive seen DSL or Puppylinux do it. But it used a trick of initrd.
<bullgard4> top lists some command names of active processes with a '/0' suffix, for example 'events/0'. What does the '/0' stand for?
<Seveas> bullgard4, CPU 0
<DRebellion> cheesypieces: right click on the the window title and select "move to workspace right"
<L3ttuc3> how can i make the ubuntu boot process more verbose, and take off the splash screen altogether?
<Seveas> bullgard4, on a multi-cpu or multi-core system there is one such process per cpu
<neur1> hello, what's the command to unmount a partition as root?
<woodsoul> which better: fluxbox or blackbox?
<Seveas> neur1, sudo umount ...
<Dr_willis> L3ttuc3,  disable the framebuffer, use nosplash, and the verbose kernel options in menu.lst :)
<DRebellion> L3ttuc3: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neur1> k
<Soulmage> woodsoul, personal preference
<Seveas> L3ttuc3, remove splash and quiet from the grub command line
<lollo> Dr_willis, have u any advice for me ? sigh
<neur1> ill try that thanks
<AlexQ> I HAVE A PROBLEM: Nautilus crashes when I mouseover an sound file, eg. MP3 (the "easy-view" of an music, it should play when I mouseover). I haven't found it on Google.
<lollo> sudo apt-get remove doesn't work
<bullgard4> Seveas: I don't believe you because I have an Intel Pentium M processor which is no multi-core processor.
<cheesypieces> drebellion, i mean how do i enable moving it by dragging and dropping?
<Soulmage> AlexQ, is it always the same file or any file?
<Dr_willis> lollo,  only tings installed with the package manager will show up in the package manager. Dependign on where you isntalled the game to. You just delete its files.
<L3ttuc3> woodsoul as far as i know, development has stopped on blackbox, fluxbox has some newer features, and is similar to blackbox.
<Seveas> bullgard4, that's why you only see a /0 and not a /0 and a /1
<Soulmage> any sound file rather
<woodsoul> Soulmage: yep i know, but blackbox isn't much "popular"...
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ ps aux | grep events
<Seveas> root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:11   0:00 [events/0]
<Seveas> root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:11   0:00 [events/1]
<AlexQ> Soulmage: any sounf file
<L3ttuc3> ok thanks.
<Seveas> bullgard4, this is on a dualcore system
<AlexQ> Soulmage: any sound* file
<Dr_willis> lollo,  if you installed it to  like your users home/games directory you cold just delete the install dir.
<Soulmage> AlexQ, can you thinking of any thing you changed before it started happening?
<avis> after editing menu.lst how do i commit the changes ?
<Seveas> avis, by saving the file :)
<Dr_willis> avis,  save the file. :) and rerun update-grub
<woodsoul> L3ttuc3: thx for info :)
<Dr_willis> depending on the change.
<Soulmage> Does any one know what i need to install to get the lzm2dir program?
<Seveas> !find lzm2dir
<ubotu> Package/file lzm2dir does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> never heard of that one.
<doug_> how do i change the themes i tried but it wont let me
<L3ttuc3> sorry, there was a link up there earlier that's gone off my x-chat buffer about the benefits of using gksudo instead of sudo for some commands, could someone please give me it?
<avis> Dr_willis, uncommented the pretty colors and commented the "quiet splash" line
<AlexQ> Soulmage: No, I can't recollect any reason...
<Soulmage> its referenced beeing used on .lzm files
<lollo> so, all the things of the installation are involved in the folder of the game ( i saved it in home ) .. is it the only way to uninstall the game ? is it the only right procedure Dr_willis ? thx ;)
<Dr_willis> avis,  you may want to use the options nofb nosplash verbose.
<avis> thank you
<Seveas> Soulmage, file-roller should be able to open them
<Dr_willis> lollo,   as far as i know. If your user isntalled then its all in your home somewhere.
<Soulmage> AlexQ, try to go under the prefences for nautalis and turn off the preview for sound files
<AlexQ> Soulmage: Yeah, I know, but this option's cool, and I want to have it...
<pirsicu> ciao picciotti
<AlexQ> Soulmage: And there's an another problem: All videos, when playing, or almost all, are grayscale!
<Dr_willis> all or almost all. :)
<Soulmage> Seveas, file-roller can do .lzo and .lsh, but not lzm
<Dr_willis> or just at random on the samne one>
<mutable> hello, i've recently installed nvidia driver 100.14.19 from binary package downloaded from nvidia site. i could not switch to another console, everytime i got random color mess on screen. so i wanted to install nvidia-glx package from ubuntu repos (old nvidia driver i think), but now i get "API mismatch: the client has version 1.0-9639, but this kernel module has the version 100.14.19". I can start Xorg, but only in low graphic mode. please help
<lollo> well, thx a lot! The last question ... which program for the cleaning of the hard disk is the best ? ( like CCleaner in WinZoZ )
<mutable> output is from dmesg|grep NVRM
<Seveas> Soulmage, p7zip perhaps?
<AlexQ> Dr_willis: I don't know, I didn't test all possible formats :D.
<Dr_willis> mutable,  the console being messed up. May be due to the framebuffer feature. You could disable  the framebuffer in the menu.lst - as for the rest.... not sure.
<Dr_willis> lollo,  you rarely need to 'clean; the hard disk, everyting is in your users home dir.. or else they are system files. and you should leave those alone.
<aseeon> mutable: You could always delete what you installed and install in using envy
<Dr_willis> lollo,  unless you got several hd;s of videos like I do. :)
<mutable> Dr_willis: by removing some kernel parameter? i have only root, ro and splash kernel parameters here
<mutable> aseeon: I have not envy :(
<aseeon> then install it
<Dr_willis> mutable,  use nosplash and nofb  for options
<Dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<lollo> so ubuntu doesn't create obsolete and useless files that must be delete by a particoular program ? ?
<Soulmage> Seveas, no, that did not work either but oh well, I think I am done pulling out more hair for this one for now
<Soulmage> thanks for the help though
<Dr_willis> lollo,  not really any temp filesa re in  /tmp or similer and cleaned out regullary
<lollo> i don't need antivirus, cleaner , i don't need NOTHINGGG
<Dr_willis> lollo,  windows has a lot of bad habbits. :)
<lollo> UAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUAUA
<lollo> G R E A T !
<lollo> Dr_willis, thx a lot, kiss
 * Dr_willis blushes
<mutable> Dr_willis: ok, I'll try it. Do you use 100.14.19? I also had to add "nvidia -r [newline] nvidia_new" to /etc/modules in order to avoid same message after installing 100.14.19. How about you please?
<AlexQ> I've got an strange problem: All videos, when playing, are grayscale!
<Dr_willis> mutable,  i use whats in the repos.    It avoides a lot of problems that way.
<avis> AlexQ, envy is unsupported here thought it happened to me when i ran envy without a sudo before it
<Seveas> envy is icky
<Dr_willis> envy is tacky and clashes .
<alberto> ciao a tutti
<mutable> Dr_willis: yes, now i want to get back the old nvidia in repos :), but i got that API mismatch
<Seveas> !it | alberto
<ubotu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_willis> mutable,  thats due to kernel version and compiled nvidia modules being different.
<alberto> scusa, dove trovo un canale italiano ? sono nuovo...
<Warhol> There wouldn't happen to be a way to install a package through apt-get without having to use the dvd?
<aseeon> Envy was te only options that worked for me with my graphic card
<Dr_willis> Warhol,  download it from the internet?
<DRebellion> Warhol: disable the dvd repo
<aseeon> all buntus was crashing on my card
<avis> uncomment dvd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warhol> ok
<Warhol> thanks
<AlexQ> avis: What is "envy"?
<marshall> can sonata be used to just play single audio files and playlists?
<Dr_willis> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<avis> AlexQ, very sorry.  i thought you were asking about envy.
<marshall> does anybody here use Sonata?
<AlexQ> xD. OK, but what with that videos?
<Seveas> marshall, sonata can only be used as mpd frontend
<wers> what are the limitations of rtf? I'm getting used to saving my files as rtf because it can be opened by many apps
<bjoern1102> Hallo kann mir jemand helfen?
<Warhol> i see a line at the top that says deb cdroms:[ubuntu 7.10 etc
<Seveas> !de | bjoern1102
<ubotu> bjoern1102: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DRebellion> !de | bjoern1102
<Warhol> but it's not commented
<avis> wers, i save to that format when it needs to be opened by windows
<marshall> Seveas, nuts. I dont want to use something huge like movie player or rhythm box to play one loose mp3 or something, but i also would like something a little more integrated with the gnome desktop than xmms or similar players
<aseeon> I would propably use Restricted Manager instead of envy if i could launch X :)
<avis> Warhol, put a # in front of it
<vonSmallhausen> Hi
<vonSmallhausen> How do I get beryl for ubuntu 7.10?
<Dr_willis> aseeon,  set up X to use the vesa driver  -  :)
<Seveas> vonSmallhausen, you don't
<Seveas> !beryl | vonSmallhausen
<ubotu> vonSmallhausen: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jpatrick> !beryl | vonSmallhausen
<Dr_willis> compiz-fusion has replaced beryl
<aseeon> it was not working, ubuntu tried it itself
<Dr_willis> aseeon,  then you may have deeper problems. :)
<AlexQ> avis: And when I play an timeline in kdenlive (video editor, I've got a Gnome...) it's also grayscale, but when I pause, it turns to colors :D.
<avis> AlexQ, no idea here AlexQ
<ompaul> !compiz | vonSmallhausen (see above)
<aseeon> but alternate cd + envy resolved all mt problems :)
<ubotu> vonSmallhausen (see above): Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> Greyscale videos .. sounds like some funnny weird video driver bugs.
<jpatrick> !envy > aseeon
<algyz> hi, can't make sound card working on hp laptop, sound card is nvidia mcp51. There is sound with oss, but seems, that card is not found
 * Dr_willis forcasts a reinstall for envy users in their near future. :0
<aseeon> yeah right jpatric :)
<ompaul> !sound | algyz
<ubotu> algyz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mutable> Dr_willis: please, i don't want to bother you, just help what i need to install to get nvidia module compiled against kernel version from repos? I tried "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386 nvidia-glx", but it's the same
<lollo> sry the last question, is there a program like task manager in winzoz where i can find all the process running ?
<algyz> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or audio devices found
<Seveas> mutable, for compiling kernel modules you need apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<Dr_willis> mutable,  i havent messed with that stuff - otther then by using the restricted-manager tool in ages,  You  may need the build-essential package also.
<Seveas> lollo, system -> administration -> system monitor
<lollo> yee thx
<mutable> Seveas: and how do I build nvidia module from repos?
<bitmonster> hi, can anyone help me: I cannot adjust the display settings (dual monitor), they are always reset to low resolution when I use System->Screens and graphics
<AlexQ> Dr_willis: Yea, i now it's funny :D. And, when I rotate the cube in compiz-fusion, the video "frames", embeded are not rotating, xD. They're moving in the background, sth like that.
<mutable> Dr_willis: ok, thank you very much
<Seveas> mutable, if you don't know, don't do it :)
<Dr_willis> AlexQ,  your video issues may be due to compiz.
<Seveas> !compiling | mutable
<ubotu> mutable: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bitmonster> besides I don't know how to use my radeon mobility 7500 graphics card
<Seveas> !nvidia | mutable
<ubotu> mutable: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AlexQ> Dr_willis: OK, I'll try to take off compiz and try the videos once again.
<Dr_willis> You can just disable compiz.. :)
<mutable> Seveas: ok, i won't do it? when i installed ubuntu 7.04 it had nvidia binary driver already installed. i don't want to compile kernel, i just want to install this binary driver
<lollo> Dr_willis, !!! i found the uninstall icon of the game in the home foldeere ! :D
<mutable> Seveas: I'll look at wiki you posted
<Dr_willis> lollo,  golly... it pays to pay attention. :)
<avis> Seveas, i think mutable can't fetch a nvidia driver in the repos because of some sort of version mismatch
<lollo> sigh i've always uninstalled through synaptic packages :s
<Dr_willis> lollo,  you do that when you INSTALL through the package manager.,
<Dr_willis> :) you are lucky the game even included an unisntall icon
<pir4> hello, i have 3 main problems on my ubuntu desktop. everytime i close my laptop screen i cannot use the keyboard anymore
<pir4> can someone help me plz ?
<Seveas> avis, could you run these commands for me and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org: lsb_release -a && dpkg -L 'linux-image-*' && uname -a
<avis> i could Seveas but i'm not having any issues
<lollo> :D:D
<Seveas> errr, right :)
<AlexQ> Dr_willis: Compiz is not running, but the videos are still grayscale! :/.
<Seveas> mutable, could you run these commands for me and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org: lsb_release -a && dpkg -L 'linux-image-*' && uname -a
<BlackChart> Anyone know of a solution to my issue?? I have to type "modprobe nvidia" manually everytime I start up or the X server will just show me a "low resolution" thing...Version is Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy...
<Dr_willis> AlexQ,  you realize you can start/stop compixz on the fly. :) no need to logout/reboot/so forth,
<avis> BlackChart, have you enabled the restricted driver for it ?
<algyz> gmm
<Seveas> BlackChart, echo nvidia | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<algyz> reconfiguring alsa now
<algyz> and can't clear up, which driver do I need
<AlexQ> Dr_willis: Yeah, I know, I did it, but the videos are still grayscale :D.
<romme> what can i do if i get the E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) error?
<BlackChart> I tried adding "nvidia" to /etc/modules last night but that didn't change anything...
<algyz> card is nvidia mcp51
<BlackChart> Not sure how to enable the restricted driver...
<DRebellion> romme: rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<avis> BlackChart, system-administration-restricted drivers
<mutable> Seveas: hmmm :(, now i'm in irssi and elinks, i must find some way how to paste text file in elinks... first i read that wiki than i post it, thank you for assistance
<BlackChart> avis: Yes it's activated...
<romme> Drebellion: didn't help
<avis> BlackChart, you got me.  no idea here
<pir4> im using an ATI card and when i try to play any game, it works well, but not on fullscreen, i mean, i have a widescreen monitor on my laptop, so the only way to play well is on 1280x800 that is too much.  anyone know something about it ?
<nicool> me revoilà !
<mutable> Seveas: but maybe problem is that i haven't any linux-image-* package installd :)
<jpatrick> !fr | nicool
<Seveas> !fr | nicool
<ubotu> nicool: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Seveas> mutable, err.. ok :)
<Seveas> mutable, which version of Ubuntu do you use?
<posr> Hi how to remove mozilla flash plugin "Gnash" ?
<mutable> Seveas: 7.10
<Seveas> mutable, apt-get install linux-generic
<mutable> Seveas: ok
<AlexQ> Dr_willis: Im now trying to re-install GStreamer... And plugins + totem.
<DRebellion> posr: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash
<posr> DRebellion,  thanks
<danielski_pl> need help please im using kde right now.... but i want gdm back, it allows to start session it quits straight away, whats the prob?
<Epicenter> Is there some way to force the x server to quit? It just keeps restarting
<posr> But know i install adobe flash player but he don't show flash aplications
<Epicenter> It's using 100% of the CPU all the time, everything is too slow to even draw on the screen. Typing and moving the cursor is an ordeal.
<DRebellion> posr: did you install in firefox?
<posr> DRebellion,  yes with Install missing plugin
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | posr
<ubotu> posr: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<posr> ohh
<zetheroo> how do I get each workspace to have its own wallpaper?
<posr> ok thanks for helping
<danielski_pl> my gnome session keeps restarting after log-in and back to log-in, anyone know how to fix this?
<danielski_pl> my gnome session keeps restarting after log-in and back to log-in, anyone know how to fix this?
<Erimar> hello, I got a Problem; I put an external monitor on my notebook, it was working well; but on restarting the system, the gdm was not working with the notebook moniter, only with the external monitor even after changing the settings for external monitors in gnome; can anyone helf me?
<Seveas> Erimar, in your notebooks bios, set the internal screen to be the primary monitor
<valefly> i have a working ndiswrapper driver and a wireless statment in the gnome nmaplett but i cannot see any wireless networks pls help(it workd well a few hours ago)
<ceil420> what's the name of that Add/Remove program?
<ceil420> not Synaptic, i mean the one that's literally shown as "Add/Remove" in the menu
<avis> ceil420, synaptic
<Seveas> ceil420, gnome-app-install
<ceil420> cheers
<Erimar> seveas, in the bios there is no possibility to set the internal screen as primary monitor
<Erimar> and he can start the computer but not the gdm and gnome
<dmakalsky> Hi
<Nickste> I'm trying to boot ubuntu live cd to install on my pc. When the cdrom & hdd are plugged in, it doesn't boot the cdrom and goes straight to the hdd. When i remove the hdd, it boots the cd fine. I have checked CDROM is first boot device in bios. Any ideas?
<dmakalsky> I installed ubuntu and apt-get install kde
<dmakalsky> how do I make kde the default ?
<theunixgeek> how do I view all processes, like top but all of them instead of a few?
<DRebellion> theunixgeek: ps aux
<Seveas> dmakalsky, select kde when logging in and tick the 'make default' box
<theunixgeek> DRebellion: thanks
<valefly>  i have a working ndiswrapper driver and a wireless statment in the gnome nmaplett but i cannot see any wireless networks pls help(it workd well a few hours ago)
<adac2> where is the log file for networking located? I have wireless
<Seveas> adac2, /var/log/syslog
<cole> hi all, im trying to compile source (pidgin) when i type ./configure it tells me this: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. any ideas anyone?
<Seveas> !compiling | cole
<ubotu> cole: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seveas> cole, pidgin is even installed by default, no need for compiling :)
<adac2> Seveas: thx! I don't know...since yesterday I have a very high latency from mypc to the wireless routing. I duo not know what causes this...
<danielski_pl>  my gnome session keeps restarting after log-in and back to log-in, anyone know how to fix this?
<cole> seveas, its an old version of pidgin, i need to use the latest
<algyz> anybody knows, how to change place, where windows are appearing?
<stefg> danielski_pl: create a new test-user and check if it's the same there
<algyz> I start firefox and it's appearing somewhere in top left corner
<danielski_pl> how do i create a test useR?
<valefly> when i do ifup wlan0 i get Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. what should i do?
<DRebellion> valefly: do ifconfig to figure out the proper name for the interface (its not wlan0)
<stefg> danielski_pl: Often this is realted to broken custom gnome themes
<danielski_pl> stefg, i figured
<stefg> danielski_pl: sudo adduser test
<danielski_pl> how to set a pw for user test?
<DRebellion> danielski_pl: login and use the passwd command
<valefly> DRebellion : with ifconfig i get wlan0
<stefg> danielski_pl: you will be asked in the process
<DRebellion> valefly: that's odd
<danielski_pl> thanx
<valefly> DRebellion: it's a ndiswrapper instalation
<Krooks> I got another linux distro on another partition. Is there a way I can start it in a vmware or xen ?
<DRebellion> valefly: you have to add the alias to a certain file, i can't remember the details...
<danielski_pl> stefg, didnt work lol
<valefly> DRebellion: i get a working driver but i cannot see the wireless networks in the nmaplett
<DRebellion> danielski_pl: what do you mean by "didn't work"?
<danielski_pl> does the same thing as root login
<danielski_pl> logsin, desktop loads then logs out
<DRebellion> valefly: try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<DRebellion> danielski_pl: why do you want to login as root :O
<danielski_pl> not root i meant my general login lol
<stefg> danielski_pl: is you disk full? no space in /tmp left ?
<danielski_pl> failsafe gnome works fine, but gnome doesnt
<cYmen> hi
<larson9999> i got this neat internet radio for cheap yesterday.  the problem is it doesn't store the wpa key.  so everytime i move it, i have to enter that blasted 40 byte key :)
<danielski_pl> stefg, nah its praticaly empty
<cYmen> is there a default way to set 'xset -b' on boot?
<larson9999> cYmen at work i used to have it in my .profile
<DRebellion> !startup | cYmen
<ubotu> cYmen: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cYmen> k tnx bye
<solid_liq> cYmen, do:  sudo echo "runlevel 0" | at now + 4 min
<AAAle> is there someone who calibrates joystick with kcontrol?
<AAAle> my problem is that i lose calibration settings when i reboot my machine
<cheesypieces> when i try to run synaptic it comes up with an error that says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. When I try this tho it says its an unrecognised command. Any ideas?
<yabuk> how do I find the command to execute realplayer after I've installed it with alien?
<ene_dene> does anyone know how to open chm files in linux?
<mamato> hi, is there a way to have compiz session manager remember which desktop the apps are on (a more accurate position would be nice too, windows dont appear at the same exact place)
<DRebellion> yabuk: locate realplayer
<DRebellion> !info xchm | ene_dene
<ubotu> ene_dene: xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.13-4 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 748 kB
<ene_dene> DRebellion: thanks
<ene_dene> ubotu: thank you too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you too - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cheesypieces> when i try to run synaptic it comes up with an error that says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. When I try this tho it says its an unrecognised command. Any ideas?
<yabuk> DRebellion: ok, it locate many files, but what should I execute?
<void^> cheesypieces: without the quotes, with sudo
<Lr5_> Is there any way to select which processor a program runs on?
<cheesypieces> thanks void
<sharperguy> how do I completely disable bulletproof x?
<naranha> is there an easy way in gutsy to install a newer git snapshot of compiz fusion?
<Seveas> Lr5_, no, because it doesn't make sense to do so :)
<cheesypieces> whats the difference between su and sudo?
<Seveas> cheesypieces, su wants the rootpassword, sudo yours
<Seveas> and sudo is much more flexible
<cheesypieces> aaah thanks seveas
<algyz> anybody knows, how to solve window appearing under panel?
<arabiannights> how good is 10558.373 FPS in 5 seconds??
<algyz> problem like here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572956, but there is no answer
<mar77i> algyz: have the panel disappear (automatically)
<algyz> I mean windows are appearing too high
<settingup> can somebody help me i am trying to setup a shared folder which will accessed in windows machince, everytime i try to access this compute it asks me for user name and password i tried to some use the user account on this machine they do not log me in
<algyz> OK, I can move them, but why should I move all the time
<dookdook> is there a command line (or any other program that doesn't need to lock the /dev/video) to tweak video stuff?  like an aumix, but for video?
<mar77i> algyz: windows appear normally as high as last time...
<scguy318> settingup: you need to change your Samba security in /etc/samba/smb.conf to share
<algyz> mar77i:  hmm, I closed terminal, but it appeared again too high
<scguy318> settingup:    security = share
<algyz> not in the same place
<scguy318> settingup:    instead of security = user
<DebianTUX> hi. im using ubuntu 7.04.  when im accessing a ext3 partition mounted on a usb disk (sdb3...) and try to execute a file with +x permissions, i get a "bash: ./a.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<DebianTUX> is it some udev config?
<_coredump_> moinsen
<scguy318> settingup: make sure to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf as root and restart the Samba daemon when you're doing by doing sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<algyz> It would be nice, if they appear in the same place
<scguy318> settingup: and make sure to remove the semicolon before the line
<mar77i> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591596
<mar77i> algyz:
<mar77i> algyz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591596
<sharperguy> Anyone know what would cause the nvidia kernel module to fail when it was wokring last night and I havn't changed anything and no updates?
<gale> Hola
<arabiannights> how good is 10558.373 FPS in 5 seconds??
<axoque> Hi
<gale> hi
<filthpig> hey, isn't there a drag&drop icon installation?
<scguy318> arabinanights: glxgears isn't much of a benchmark, but pretty good I suppose
<mar77i> sharperguy: well, obviously, no?
<DebianTUX> arabiannights: witch video card?
<arabiannights> DebianTUX nvidia 8500 gt
<sunONrise> irc.irchighway.net
<algyz> mar77i: thanks, it works
<DebianTUX> arabiannights: 11574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2314.731 FPS    in a 6200 :P
<mar77i> algyz: thanks to google.
<sharperguy> mar77i, Well I had stupidly installed the nvidia drivers from the website while still having nvidia-glx-new installed. This was causeing major problems until I ininstalled them both and put the one from the repos back in. It was working last night but now this morning it fails again.
<arabiannights> DebianTUX so what does that mean?
<DebianTUX> arabiannights: nothing. glxgears isnt good for benchmark
<settingup> how can i log on as root user
<mar77i> sharperguy: what video card?
<arabiannights> DebianTUX what is good for benchmark please?
<DebianTUX> arabiannights: install cedega and try to run windows heavy game
<sharperguy> mar77i, nVidia GeForce 7600 GS
<sharperguy> settingup, You don't
<sharperguy> !sudo | settingup
<ubotu> settingup: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<innertruth> settingup: enable local admin in "login window" applet, and probably you will need to set root password with sudo passwd
<medianet> bonjour
<settingup> tnx for info
<arabiannights> how can i bench mark my graphics card with proper driver installed? konversation seem sluggish
<sharperguy> mar77i, And it wasn't a problem waiting to surface when I rebooted because I did reboot after I saw it working and it was still ok
<arabiannights> whats the best irc client and what are yo uusing please?
<mar77i> of course. after the reboot: what did you do?
<Dr_willis> !best | arabiannights
<Dr_willis> arabiannights,  i use xchat under linux and windows. :P
<DRebellion> arabiannights: irssi ftw
<ubotu> arabiannights: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<DebianTUX> kopete for me
<Dr_willis> it all depends on what you want/need.
<dax_roc> Mornin all
<mar77i> sharperguy: what could have caused this change?
<dax_roc> Is it possible to clean the printheads of a canon printer in gutsy ?
<sharperguy> mar77i, I'm not exactly sure. GNOME didn't seem to be too happy either though because I could do 3D stuff (in fluxbox) but GNOME was just a brown screen and a cursor and nothing loaded.
<mar77i> sharperguy: you'll have to go through your logfiles and xorg.conf... I've found this so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422555
<Limez> hi all
<Limez> When I try to replace compiz-fusion I get: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Limez> How to solve this?
<rage_ext> I've got this lenovo thinkpad x60 and since the last upgrade to 7.10 my battery life time has become shorter... does someone have had a similar problem and solved it?
<sharperguy> mar77i, Well the only thing in the logfile was that the nvidia kernel module failed to load. As for my xorg.conf I usually configure it with dpkg-reconfigure and/or nvidia-xconfig
<innertruth> Limez: do you have video driver installed?
<Limez> And when I try: apt-get install emerald   I get:  Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<Limez> innertruth: what is the name of it?
<Limez> well it says: Checking for nVidia: present.
<innertruth> Limez: try restricted driver manager somewhere in menus
<Limez> found it
<Limez> Nvidia: In Use
<sharperguy> Limez, try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"
<sharperguy> and restarting x
<Limez> sharperguy: ok, I'll try that
<arabiannights> why is firefox so popular? canṫ you ocme up with your own linux only really good browser? firefox sucks :D thank you
<DASPRiD> arabiannights, ephiphany?
<Limez> arabiannights: Swiftweasel is good :D
<sharperguy> arabiannights, epiphany? konqueror?
<DebianTUX> konqueror rulz
<DebianTUX> safari way of life :P
<Limez> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<sharperguy> mar77i, Right I'm going to try a reboot
<Limez> sharperguy: what if my whole desktop will crash?
<Limez> sharperguy: How to replace it with the backup with command? :)
<|DuReX|> how can i see BIOS version in ubuntu ?
<sharperguy> "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backupwhatever /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<DebianTUX> '-rwxr-xr-x  1 mk   mk          35 2008-02-03 09:58 a.sh'  but mk user cant run :/  only root is runing this script ;(
<RaskahRat> n #compiz-fusion
<Limez> sharperguy: ok, I'm going to restart x now. If you'll see me again my desktop is still alive...
<browniehead> hey
<Limez> aah, my desktop is still alive :D
<filthpig> isn't there a drag&drop icon installation?
<Limez> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Limez> :(
<innertruth>  Limez: Checking for Xgl: not present.  --- this is normal
<Limez> well, but I got no borders
<browniehead> Im new to Ubuntu and linux in general. Anyway I have an x1650 pro and couldnt get the compiz-fusion working and eventually just unistalled the dual boot setup that i had in hopes of starting again from scratch
<Limez> around my windows
<innertruth> it is checking for ATI video driver
<Limez> and no compiz effects neither
<Limez> I use NVidia
<mazzotta87> salve ragazzi
<mazzotta87> hi people
<browniehead> does the x1650 pro work with compiz-fusion
<mazzotta87> i have a problem with
<Limez> the libemerald packages are broken.... how to get a new one?
<mazzotta87> cairo-dock
<DRebellion> !enter | mazzotta87
<ubotu> mazzotta87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mazzotta87> can somebody help me
<mazzotta87> ?
<DRebellion> mazzotta87: try asking a question ;)
<innertruth> Limez: acutally in ubuntu compiz is installed by default, you dont need to install it, just a config applet if you want
<Limez> innertruth: I uninstalled it
<mazzotta87> hi i have a problem with cairo-dock.. when i maximize a window , it maximized over cairo-dock.. but i don't want it..
<Limez> innertruth: because it wasn't working
<browniehead> does any1 have experiance with the x1650 pro
<Limez> innertruth: I wanted all effects and stuff.... but now I got nothing
<innertruth> Limez: what video card you have?
<Limez> Nvidia 6600 GT
<Limez> Accel. Drive In Use
<Limez> Driver*
<mazzotta87> can somebody help me please
<sharperguy> yay finally I have compiz working again
<Limez> mazzotta87: I don't use that dock so I can't help you
<Limez> sharperguy: I want that too :)
<mazzotta87> thank u very much
<browniehead> can anyone help me with getting compiz working with an x1650
<sharperguy> Limez, What's the problem now then?
<Limez> sharperguy: I'll paste my output
<sharperguy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Limez> thanks :)
<mar77i> mazzotta87: I'll have a look
<sanozuke> hello
<sanozuke> does fluxbuntu run perl
<mazzotta87> thank u mar77i
<sanozuke> and how can i install a fluxbuntu without a cd or a virtual iso instalation
<Limez> sharperguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54590/
<mar77i> mazzotta87: activate the bottom checkbox in the configuration, on the "position" tab
<Limez> sharperguy: Do you want to see what I get when I use: apt-get install emerald  too? :)
<sharperguy> Limez, too me it looks like it worked
<innertruth> sanozuke: i doubt this is right channel
<dhude> my monitor isn't listed under gutsy
<Limez> sharperguy: well... I got no borders around my windows
<Limez> sharperguy: I think that's the problem
<dhude> it's an HP w2408h
<zoobox> hi when I copying files from one directory to another with   cp here/* there    it isn't copying the files starting with . ("hidden" files), how do I change it?
<Limez> sharperguy: but when I try to install emerald (window decorator) I get that the packages are broken
<sharperguy> Limez, does it still give you that after you did the nvidia-xconfig?
<Limez> sharperguy: yes
<mar77i> mazzotta87: did it work?
<zoobox> should I add a parameter to cp?
<sharperguy> Limez, then go ask at #compiz-fusion
<Limez> sharperguy: maybe it's just about the window-decorator
<Limez> sharperguy: where can I get a common sources file?
<plux> zoobox: cp here/{*,.*} there
<mazzotta87> yes mar77i it work verry fine but when i maximize a window this window cover cairo
<sharperguy> Limez, You shouldn't need emerald because there's a different window decorator expecially for gnome
<mar77i> did you check that box?
<mar77i> check that checkbox? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Cairo-Dock_PositionGroup.png
<zoobox> plux: ok, what does {*,.*} mean?
<DRebellion> zoobox: * or(,) .*
<zoobox> ahh..
<DRebellion> zoobox: * and(,) .*
<sharperguy> Limez, actually could you pastebin your sources.lst?
<mar77i> mazzotta87: check that checkbox? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Cairo-Dock_PositionGroup.png
<Limez> sharperguy, ok
<Limez> sharperguy: I forgot where it is actually
<borncrazy> Hi, is it possible to change tty resolution?
<borncrazy> I want to change it to 1280x1024.
<sharperguy> Limez, /etc/apt/sources.list
<notpalomer> how can I view the unstable packages?
<notpalomer> view/install
<babo> does anyone get an issue with qemu whereby after you install windows. The C:drive shows up as 99% full ?
<plux> babo: have you created a hardrive image that is big enough?
<Limez> sharperguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54592/
<PIRATA_BLUE> hi
<babo> plux: 4GB for XP ...
<babo> 4GB for win2k
<DRebellion> babo: with some emulation software, the drive is made only as big as currently needed. this may be the cause...
 * Limez is away... be right back
<babo> DRebellion, the drive shows up as being 4GB, but 99% full
<sharperguy> Limez, "deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy" you probably shouldn't have that there
<zoobox> it isn't possible to copy all the files and diretories in one directory to another?   cp -r here/{*,.*} there   starts copying everything from .. also... :(
<DRebellion> zoobox: i don't think the -r is nessecary...
<zoobox> I guess I want {all files and directories excluding parent}
<plux> zoobox: rsync -avz here there
<sdbother> превед
<plux> zoobox: i do use rsync alot of times instead of cp, due it's waay smarter
<zoobox> aha. rsync is some sort of remote copy or?
<plux> zoobox: yep, but you can use it between two local dirs to
<zoobox> yeah cp have its limitations.
<plux> zoobox: just like cp
<ali> hi everybody
<plux> zoobox: but rsync handles ssh, and alot of other neat stuff to
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm trying to create a GRUB entry that would startup without X and with as little services up as possible.... Anyone could help me through?
<innertruth> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<DRebellion> plux: surely you would use scp for that?
<ali> hello
<DRebellion> !msgthebot > innertruth
<ali> :@
<DRebellion> ali: 0_o
<browniehead> how can i use wubi to install 7.10?
<innertruth> where is this "-proposed"?
<DRebellion> innertruth: it is a repository, enable in   system -> administration -> software sources
<plux> DRebellion: nah, that depends, I use rsync alot to sync a folder between my local machine and a server, due scp uploads EVERYTHING reagardless of what is being on the server already
<ali> what is your name drebellion
<Arelis> How do i integrate webservices like gmail and other google services into Ubuntu?
<ali> volkan türksün dime
<DRebellion> Arelis: i think evolution handles gmail
<babo> does flash work under wine ?
<ali> volkann
<babo> flash developer ...
<zoobox> hmm.. regardless that there is way too much flash on the web, it is horrible that the Flash plugin installation is still broken ....
<volkan> hello ali
<DRebellion> ali: do you have an ubuntu support related question?
<ali> hello
<zoobox> it have been over a month now
<ali> where are u from volkan
<ali> volkann
<browniehead> how can i use wubi to install gutsy
<DRebellion> ali: #ubuntu is for support _only_ , please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ali> ya sen türksün ama solemion
<TurboX_> hello
<Bryan> hey, anyone know of a reason why I'm not abble to use thunderbird to connect to pop.gmail.com?
<ali> cvp verseene volkann
<Bryan> (Yes, the setting for pop is enabled on my gmail account.)
<r45c4l> hey guys i wanna know is perl installed n ubuntu7.10
<volkan> @ali, currently I'm kinda busy. and it's better not to increase the SNR of the channel.
<TurboX_> i've problem with Ubuntu 7.10 and Sound Blaster 24bit External
<innertruth> r45c4l: yes
<ali> yav tüRK olan yokmUUUUUUUUU
<r45c4l> innertruth: i have saved a perl file on my desktopo
<r45c4l> innertruth: which command to run it
<ali> türk türkkkkkkk
<Boglizk> perl file
<browniehead> hey Im wondering if I can use WUBI to install 7.10
<TurboX_> anyone install sound blaster 24bit external on ubuntu
<TurboX_> ??
<amrid> Hi
<r45c4l> yes test.pl
<TurboX_> Hi
<ali> hi amrid
<innertruth> r45c4l: make it executable chmod +x filename and run ./test.pl
<ali> where are u from amrid
<DRebellion> !ops | ali
<ubotu> ali: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Boglizk> r45c4l: Or you could just do 'perl filename'
<ali> what drebellion
<ali> ?????
<r45c4l> Boglizk:  is chmod +x test.pl to be typed on terminal
<TurboX_> siemka
<Seveas> ali, behave
<DRebellion> ali: this is a _support_ channel _only_
<Boglizk> r45c4l: It is not nessecery if you do 'perl filename'
<Seveas> !tr | ali
<ubotu> ali: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Seveas> !offtopic | ali
<ubotu> ali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<databridge_> breaking news: the linux kernel do not need to hide himself anymore!
<ali> yes im tr
<Boglizk> r45c4l: But yes, in the terminal, obviously.
<volkan> @ali oğlum burası destek kanalı, biraz daha reklam yaparsan atılacaksın -- fyi.
<r45c4l> r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ chmod +x test.pl
<r45c4l> r45c4l@r45c4l-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./test.pl
<r45c4l> bash: ./test.pl: /usr/bin/perl^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<amrid> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my new desktop computer, and it seems I have the clicking-harddrive bug. Using hdparm command fails (HDIO_DRIVE_CMD failed: Input/output error, clicks continue)
<ali> abi ne desteði ya
<ali> ben bilmiom hiç biþi
<Seveas> r45c4l, don't use windows to write perl scripts
<Seveas> ali, english only here, turkish in #ubuntu-tr
<ali> yardýmcý olursan sevinirim volkan abi
<r45c4l> actually i downloaded it somewhere
<r45c4l> i dont have windows
<Boglizk> r45c4l: Make sure the shebang is correcet
<Seveas> r45c4l, then toss it out, don't run random scripts you find on the net
<Pentarex> hello ubuntu users
<Pentarex> :)
<Seveas> Boglizk, the shebang is correct, the file has windows lineendings :)
<ali> ya ben gidiom  live messengere burda bi bok yapýlmýor
<Pentarex> can anyone help me with virtual cd/dvd
<browniehead> is there a stable way to install 7.10 using wubi?
<DRebellion> Pentarex: what do you mean by "virtual"? you can loopback mount an iso...#
<Pentarex> exactly with acetoneliso2
<r45c4l> Seveas: plz i am very neew to linux and i really wanna use that perl script
<B-rabbit> hi guyz, i am running feasty, and when i scan my ports with nmap i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54594/ ... its means that i am running all four of these services ... which i don't remember installing the server application for...what do i do now....any ideas?
<zoobox> browniehead: is really wubi ready yet?
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i can mount it but
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i cant install it
<Pentarex> DRebellion: can u help me ?
<DRebellion> Pentarex: what is "it"?
<B-rabbit> what does filter in nmap suppose to mean?
<luca> hi all
<DRebellion> B-rabbit: read the manual, man nmap
<Boglizk> B-rabbit: In Gutsy (not sure about feasty) theres a Services-manager in the Administration panel.
<Flanger> Hello, Where should I go/What should I do to make sound work in a (gnome)terminal. I get the error "Failed to open sould device". I never had the need to configure sound before in terminal, so any help is appreciated.
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i set the mount in /mnt/iso and ther is the game quake 3 for linux
<luca> if im not using any desktop effects then it should be save removing compiz inst it ?
<rage_ext> is there a own channel for laptop ubuntu support ?
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i have it on iso when mount it there is files like autorun
<Pentarex> setup.sh
<DRebellion> Pentarex: i don't know, i think there are guides for this on the internet...
<browniehead> could someone help me with a wubi question?
<Pentarex> DRebellion: ok 10nk u
<luca> if im not using any desktop effects then it should be save removing compiz inst it ?
<B-rabbit> DRebellion, i understand now...thnx
<borncrazy> Hi, how do I change TTY fonts to VGA=795?
<DRebellion> borncrazy: put vga=795 as an option on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<borncrazy> DRebellion: just?
<B-rabbit> how do i change the default terminal window size?
<Pentarex> bye bye
<DRebellion> borncrazy: what you want it to be harder?
<borncrazy> Haha, it's just makes me supprised that it's that easy.
<nareshreddy> how can i play streaming audio in ubuntu
<B-rabbit> where is the terminal configuration file?
<borncrazy> Ok, i'll try now. Thank you DRebellion .
<DRebellion> nareshreddy: specify the url as the input of your favourite media player
<luca> what the apt command to remove all the packages that has been left on the system as dependencies for packages that already have been deleted ?
<DRebellion> luca: sudo apt-get autoremove
<kippy> what to do if the loadong screen is not visible while booting up? it also take a lot of time to boot up
<nosrednaekim> hey guys... where are the package lists stored?
<nareshreddy> i want to play songs from the site http://www.raagalahari.com
<DRebellion> kippy: try changing the framebuffer resolution
<luca> DRebellion, thanks
<kippy> i know that vga = *** has to be done but how to find the *** ?
<B-rabbit> nosrednaekim, synaptic
<kippy> and how to do that?
<DRebellion> kippy: google for a table of vesa codes
<nosrednaekim> B-rabbit: I mean, in the filesystem hierarchy, what directory are they in, and I don't mean sources.list
 * feni23_ kurz afk
<kippy> ok and which one should i use?
<B-rabbit> does anyone know how do i change the default terminal window size?
<filthpig> which widget manager do you ppl recommend?
<Seveas> nosrednaekim, /var/lib/apt/lists
<DRebellion> kippy: one with a resolution that your monitor supports.
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: thanks!
<Problems_Install> hello
<Problems_Install> i need some help intalling ubuntu
<Seveas> !helpme | Problems_Install
<ubotu> Problems_Install: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: would you happen to know if you could just copy the those source lists from another computer to one that has no such files?
<Seveas> hmm, wrong factoid :)
<x-punk> finally managed to mount my iTouch in ubuntu. using gtkpod however says my device is "read only". can only stream song through wifi from my iTouch. not add songs etc. what should I do?
<Seveas> nosrednaekim, that should work, but why not simply run apt-get update on that other machine?
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: dial-up, so it takes like an hour :)
<Seveas> nosrednaekim, :)
<kippy> it supports 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768 and i tried 771 and 791 but no use :(
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: too many packages ;) but i'm not complaining
<Problems_Install> i dnt kno wats wrong here every time i wanna install i go to wubi but it just says it doesnt have a required cd
<DRebellion> x-punk: is it actually mounted (eg you can access the filesystem)?
<MasterAslan> does ubuntu use grub legacy or grub 2?
<Seveas> MasterAslan, legacy
<pyRunner> I was wondering if ubuntu could use something like the Windows equivalent of WMI? Like OpenPegasus?
<x-punk> DRebellion: I can access the filesystem in /media/ipod ...but in what dir do I upload songs etc? bah.. don't really like this iTunes feature
<DRebellion> x-punk: no idea, i haven't really messed about with my touch much yet (apart from jailbreak :)
<mrmonday> Are there any applications for ubuntu that allow me to have a sidebar with widgets and such on?
<Seveas> mrmonday, screenlets
 * mrmonday googles
<kippy> hey ppl 771 and 791 modes dont work? although 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768 are supported
<DRebellion> kippy: try 640x480
<kippy> okay will give it a try.. by the way is there a way to add custom location to the weather applet?
<x-punk> DRebellion: would be a nice to at lease get it to load my battery when plugged in ;-)
<DRebellion> kippy: just set up your own streaming weather station ;)
<kippy> ha ha
 * DRebellion plugs in ipod touch
<kippy> but seriously what to do if the my city doesnt show up?
<DRebellion> kippy: pick somewhere near
<Seveas> kippy, pick the nearest one
<DOOM_NX> hello... what's the tool that shows u info about ur hdd?
<marcodallemura> Hello
<EdgEy> df ?
<marcodallemura> Bye
<Seveas> DOOM_NX, what kind of info? :)
<DRebellion> x-punk: hmm, my one charges ootb
<kippy> ah! doing that only but not quite the thing :(
<bitmonster> df -l
<DOOM_NX> Seveas, there was an option that would measure ur hdd's speed
<Seveas> iostat will tell you what it uses
<Seveas> forget the name of the thing that tests the max. speed
<DOOM_NX> it was something like fdisk or...
<Krooks> I got another linux distro on another partition. Is there a way I can start it in a vmware or xen ?
<Magilla> does anyone know a good starting point for multi-monitor programming? Tutorials, frameworks, example code etc?
<nosrednaekim> Krooks: I think virtualbox can do that.
<DRebellion> !dualhead | Magilla
<ubotu> Magilla: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Dimitree> hello :)
<DRebellion> Magilla: oh, sorry got you wrong
<kippy> Krooks, think thats not possible and vmware etc require their special files which serve as virtual hard disks
<Raven2007> #kde-edu
<Dimitree> is there a way to si nicknames list in Xchat ? or is there a more Mirc like chat client for ubuntu ?
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to mute the "unsafe device removal" message?
<ConstyXIV> Dimitree: si?
<Magilla> DRebellion: nps
<KEBA> ive 1238 jpg files and want to make a animated giv filefrom them... how can i make it ? i have the prog mplayer...
<Dimitree> how ?
<kippy> hey guys anyone knows a softwawre to make voice calls through google talk?
<Krooks> kippy: I see. and there is no other type of app to do this ?
<ConstyXIV> Dimitree: what do you mean by si?
<j4k4> hmm
 * j4k4 ponders #canonical
<Seveas> Dimitree, in the menu: view -> nickname list
<Dimitree> sorry its - is
<KEBA> dimitree: do you say it to me? so i want that the first .jpg come then then the next and so on, with animate i can do this, but i cant save  the file
<kippy> well dont think so.. the farthest you can get is to access the partition and filess from the other operating system :)
<epifanio> hi i'm following these guide : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: copying them directly over doesn't seem to work, which seems odd.
<epifanio> the video card now is working but in the ati panel i see : memory = 128mb
<epifanio> while my video card is 256 :-/
<Dimitree> Seveas, well i see nicknames only when someone types, but not like a list like in mirc
<Seveas> nosrednaekim, you'll probably need to modify /etc/apt/sources.list to be the exact same as the machine you copy from
<epifanio> what i'm wrong ? i used the wrong drivers ?
<Seveas> Dimitree, maybe it's just hidden, make a screenshot of your xchat window and send it to dennis (at) ubuntu.com
<nosrednaekim> Seveas: hmm, true, I'll go grab that too
<Dimitree> ok one sec
<astro76> Dimitree: you probably just have to move your mouse to the right edge of the window and drag the nick list open to the left
<crackhead_25_> hi, trying to install on a laptop.. i start up.. and it's finished loading, but then it turns into a black screen.. which sometimes flashes to be visible.. but then quickly returns to black... HELPPP??
<banana> rt
<crackhead_25_> banana: can you help?
<Dimitree> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14j2d20&s=3
<t47984358> Hi, im looking for ibsvn_client-1 where can i find it?
<kippy> hey any way to make voice calls using the google talk id?
<enyc> Umm...
<babo> does anyone else get the problem with qemu where all the windows VM's have full harddrives ?
<Dimitree> astro76, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14j2d20&s=3 can you help ?
<Seveas> Dimitree, in the menu: view -> nickname list <-- is that enabled?
<astro76> Dimitree: did you see my comment?
<babo> I have a 4GB windows XP install that's telling me that it's harddrive is full
<babo> it can't be full
<Seveas> astro76, it's not hidden like that
<enyc> Please let me know if this means there is currently compilation problems:s-  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/graphics/mythtv  showing me "no current information available" on the build binaries
<Dimitree> saveas there is no such thing in view menue :)
<Dimitree> ill make a screen
 * enyc tinks .. maybxe i should be asking in -motu come to think of it
<Jack_Sparrow> enyc: Are you running Hardy?
<kippy> babo: you might have other operating systems occupying the hard disk, whose partitions are not visible in windows
<Seveas> Dimitree, sorry, it's "user list"
<enyc> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Dimitree> userlist buttons is selected yes
<Dimitree> :)
<Seveas> Dimitree, no "user list"
<Seveas> not "userlist buttons"
<ompaul> babo, offtopic
<Dimitree> no userlist in view :)
<ompaul> babo, this is not ##windows
<sanozuke> hello
<Seveas> Dimitree, screenshot :)
<Dimitree> ok :)
<sanozuke> first time in ubuntu
<Seveas> welcome sanozuke
<sanozuke> nedd to install gftp
<babo> ompaul: virtualization for ubuntu is on-topic. it's clearly not a windows problem ...
<sanozuke> welcome
<Seveas> sanozuke, go to applications -> add/remove
<babo> kippy: but it's a virtual drive, how could it have other applications ?
<Dimitree> btw why i cant take a secons screenshto with print screen button ?
<Seveas> sanozuke, in the top right, make sure to select 'add/remove applicvations'
<Dimitree> second
<sanozuke> ok
<Seveas> sanozuke, then enter 'gftp' in the searchbox
<Seveas> Dimitree, you can
<Dimitree> oh yes it was lagging sorry
<kippy> babo: you might want to explain the setup in detail
<Jack_Sparrow> babo: vbox has their own channel
<Seveas> babo, if windows is telling you the drive is full it's a windows problem and thus not welcome here
<ompaul> babo, you told us you have a 4G full partition with that bloatware ;-) that is ...  so do this, type the whole story out on one line and then press enter then people can see if they can help and not be calling offtopic at ya ;-)
<crackhead_25_> kippy: can you help? im trying to do a laptop ubuntu install on a gateway cx210x, and the install loads into the os, but when the x starts, the screen turns black, only flashing a little visible now and then..
<crackhead_25_> help?
<crackhead_25_> ompaul: can you help?
<Seveas> !helpme | crackhead_25_
<ubotu> crackhead_25_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<crackhead_25_> Seveas: thanks. i tried asking before, and no one answerd.
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Can you get to recovery mode...  wscape on boot...
<babo> kippy: right dude, looks like I'm out voted. I'll go to #vbox ... if you cared to follow me ?
<crackhead_25_> when during boot, do i press escape (i assume you mean)?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: yes
<crackhead_25_> no, when during boot
<zed_> Dimitree, drag the userlist on the right side (see the little dots?)
<t47984358> where can i find ibsvn_client-1
<Seveas> crackhead_25_, looks like ubuntu doesn't like your video card
<Dimitree> Saveas it seams that when i hover my mouse and have the view menue expanded the print screen button doesn't work lmao :D
<crackhead_25_> it's right now loaded in the desktop, x started,a nd the screen is blank.. someone said i might be able to get into a console somehow through ctrl alt f1?
<crackhead_25_> or something?
<t47984358> or what is it? apt-get install does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: It will get you to a cli/terminal prompt
<Seveas> t47984358, apt-get install subversion
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Yes, ctrl atl F1 - 6
<t47984358> apt-get install subversion
<Dimitree> zed_ there is nothign to drag ont he right side o-o
<t47984358> ^^
<sanozuke> were is the reposotory
<sanozuke> ups
<brobostigon> t47984358: search on packages.ubuntu.com and inside synaptic
<crackhead_25_> none of those combinations get me to a console
<kodge> I want to copy some files over to another username. However it wont let me, how can I go about doing this?
<crackhead_25_> should i reboot it and press escape when??
<Seveas> Dimitree, hit <ctrl><F7>
<zed_> Dimitree, on the right side of the scrollbar there is
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Then hit escape on boot go to recovery mode
<crackhead_25_> ok, when during boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: ctrl F1 didnt get console
<Dimitree> zed ok that worked lol
<Jack_Sparrow> F7
<crackhead_25_> no, ctrl f1 = no console
<Dimitree> sorry i'm windows user first tiem in ubuntu :D
<luca> my mplayer only works from command line ... any idea why ?
<Dimitree> thanky ou guys :)
<NachoSama> Hi
<Seveas> Dimitree, welcome to the dark side :)
<dhude> my monitor isn't listed under gutsy
<dhude> it's an HP w2408h
<Dimitree> hahahaha
<Breakage> hahahaha
<Breakage> hahahaha
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_:  I am waiting for first cup of coffee to perk...  I will be a bit slow yet
<dhude> anyone can be of some help?
<luca> when i run gmplayer /movie.avi or mplayer /movie.avi works fine but when i click on the movie files it doenst open it ...
<Breakage> oops :) messing with irssi copy and paste
<crackhead_25_> Jack_Sparrow: im restarting.. i have the start, start safe, install, oem check, etc. menu.. do i press escape now??
<kodge> Im wanting to copy some files from /home/kodge to /home/koj but it wont let me. How can I go about getting the files accross?
<crackhead_25_> ok, im in text mode install
<jrib> luca: does mplayer open but give you an error?
<crackhead_25_> i have a boot: console prompt
<crackhead_25_> what do i do now?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Do ou still have the cd in..  did you ever install to the hd
<crackhead_25_> i have cd in. i havent yet installed.
<luca> jrib, failed to open its the error
<Dimitree> hmm i need a restart
<Dimitree> :)
<NachoSama> I have installed Ubuntu 64 and telled the SO that my computer clock is set to GMT. I would like to change it to localtime and don't know how because every time I start Ubuntu my clock tells the time with my GMT offset.
<t47984358> who is the ubuntu bot, floodbot?
<sanozuke> can't get
<sanozuke> it
<luca> jrib, maybe because its a mounted ntfs partition ? and it cannot handle it ?....no clue
<InspectorCluseau> NachoSama,  read man date
<jpatrick> !bot > t47984358
<jrib> luca: tell me the result of this command: grep -i exec /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop
<crackhead_25_> Jack_Sparrow: i'm at boot prompt.. what now?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Boot the live cd again...  this time hit F6  and we will try some different options
<crackhead_25_> when do i press f6?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: I thought you already had installed.. like I said, I am still a bit sleepy
<crackhead_25_> you just ahd me go to boot prompt.. im at boot prompt
<luca> jrib, TryExec=gmplayer Exec=gmplayer %U
<NachoSama> Oh... I was thinking it was something more to do with Ubuntu in particular. Thanks, I'll read date's man.
<crackhead_25_> when do i press f6?
<jrib> luca: you will need to change that  to %F.  Do you know how to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: I sent you to a boot prompt becasue I thought you alreay had installed...
<sanozuke> seveas
<jrib> argh... dumb weechat
<sanozuke> you there
<ompaul> !repeat | crackhead_25_ -0----- you need to wait
<ubotu> crackhead_25_ -0----- you need to wait: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: You press F6 at the start or install menu
<NachoSama> One more.... I'm using nspluginwrapper to use Flash on firefox (Same Ubuntu 64) and it works but INCREDIBLY slow.
<luca> jrib, i was right ... i copied that movie to home directory from ntfs mounted partition and now works
<crackhead_25_> how do i reboot from boot prompt?
<luca> jrib, no , i dont know
<InspectorCluseau> NachoSama,  I just installed the 32 bit Firefox...flash works fine
<filthpig> does anyone have any experience using screenlets and adding new widgets?
<raf> elo
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: type reboot, press reset,  or power off... then on
<kippy> how to install flash player for opera?
<Jack_Sparrow> kippy: you dont
<NachoSama> Yes I know, because Flash runs direcly over Firefox like any other NetScape based plugin.
<jrib> luca: open an editor as so: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop
<epifanio> guys i done a dangerouse think :-( , following these guide : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<epifanio> at the audio step
<kodge> I Can't copy files from one username to the other, how can I get around this? i need to copy files from /home/kodge to /home/koj
<kippy> jack_sparrow so how to watch utube videos?
<crackhead_25_> Ja
<NachoSama> But I have a 64bit system and Flash don't work over 64bits so I need to use nspluginwrapper.
 * InspectorCluseau of course my setup has all the 32 bit libs.....
<jrib> kodge: permanently?
<lonely> WINDOW
<crackhead_25_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, pressed f6.. now what?
<kodge> Jrib: yes
<luca> jrib, done ... thanks a lot
<InspectorCluseau> NachoSama, yeah...I forgot about you not having the 32 bit libs
<jrib> luca: ok, then change the %U to %F and try again.  I know this resolved issues when the file had a space in the name
<InspectorCluseau> I use Slamd64
<epifanio> i folowed the adiuo setting according to the guide, at the end of the audio-menu  setting i tried to run example sound, like login etc ...
<lonely> HOE KAN IK FLASH PLAYER KRIJGEN
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: I would try noapic before the --   but there are many others to try..  acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, noapic, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<jrib> kodge: just use sudo to copy and then change ownership of the files
<NachoSama> Slamd64? Slckware?! Awesome, I started using linux with Slackware.
<epifanio> but it do not works, so i continued to follow the guide
<NachoSama> Amazing distro.
<Dimitree> hmm i have this utorrent*.pbi can i install something from this ?
<InspectorCluseau> Slamd rocks
<luca> jrib, done that ... works great . thanks
<bitmonster> hi, can you help me with the configuration of an ati mobility radeon 7500 graphics card for the dual monitor mode?
<NachoSama> So.... you are running Firefox 32b?
<jrib> luca: cool, no problem
<crackhead_25_> Jack_Sparrow: um, what? recommendation? i have a gateway cx210x
<InspectorCluseau> not as friendly as Ubuntu.....but is a great distro
<InspectorCluseau> yes
<epifanio> following the text-part of the guide (command line) i arrived at the last step : sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<lonely> HOW CAN I GET FLASH PLAYER
<NachoSama> Yeap, but you learn a LOT and can configure EVERITHING hheheeh
<jrib> !caps | lonely
<jrib> !flash > lonely (read the private message from ubotu)
<ubotu> lonely: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<brobostigon> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<epifanio> but it give me : FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<NachoSama> I remember I used to recompile the kernel as a "must do" for performance sake.
<bitmonster> hi, can you help me with the configuration of an ati mobility radeon 7500 graphics card for the dual monitor mode?
<InspectorCluseau> I used to be a Mandrake fan....until I got tired of PRM hell.....
<NachoSama> ubotu - I kno how to insall it, but on 64 bits over nspluginwrapper it works incredibly slow.
<InspectorCluseau> RPM*
<epifanio> and now double click on the volume-menu give me : http://rafb.net/p/JREDOm55.html
<NachoSama> Do you use slapt-get?
<lonely> WITH JAVA THE SAME THING
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: I dont know for your particular hardware, you can try my suggestion or you can try looking up your hardware in the supported hardware page
<jrib> lonely: stop using caps
<jrib> !java > lonely (read the private message from ubotu)
<sanozuke> does anyone knows how to make a virtual instalation to fluxbuntu
<epifanio> double click on the volume give me window with : Non è stato trovato alcun plugin di GStreamer o dispositivo per la regolazione del volume.
<crackhead_25_> Jack_Sparrow: what am i looking for in what hardware page?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Your laptop make and model
<crackhead_25_> and in what page am i looking?
<danielski_pl> is there some sort of flash player for kubuntu?
<luca> jrib i just add some configuration for mplayer in ~/mplayer/config ... but it doesnt seems its reading it ... is there other mplayer conf file overwriting this one ?
<jrib> lonely: it needs to be ~/.mplayer/config  with the '.'
<kippy> jack_sparrow how to watch you utbe videos in opera without flash?
<luca> jrib yeah sure ... dont seems to work
<luca> jrib iv just put there subcp=cp1250 ... nothing changed
<nanbudh> i wish to install nvu but when i run 'sudo apt-get install nvu', the terminal say package not found. I have my universe and multiverse sources enabled.
<brobostigon> kippy: try miro
<crackhead_25_> !hardware
<astro76> nanbudh: it's called kompozer now
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chrislees> Hi. Bit of a silly question maybe, but does anyone know of a program that will upsample my DVDs and then save them to Ogg Theora (or another Free non-patented codec)?
<nanbudh> ah! thanks
<luca> danielski_pl course there is ... ubuntuguide.org will be your friend
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > kippy
<chrislees> *upsample to 720p or above
<nanbudh> is there any open source website creator which is as good as they say nvu is?
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: You do understand that you will most likely not get that hardware to work in tablet mode.. right?
<nanbudh> *any other
<kippy> jack_sparrow: thanks
<Dimitree> how do i install something from a pbi file ?
<astro76> chrislees: it is silly to encode bits that don't exist
<crackhead_25_> Jack_Sparrow: my laptop isn't listed there in the hardware page. what now?
<Jack_Sparrow> kippy: np.. sorry I dont have better help for Opera Users
<crackhead_25_> noapic didnt work either.. sam eproblem..
<chrislees> astro76: I'm of the opinion that upsampling doesn't do anything, but I want to try something that claims to give a better picture :-)
<jrib> luca: the file should work.  Try something like "fs=yes" to see if that works
<Jack_Sparrow> crackhead_25_: Then it will be trial and error or the ubuntu alternate-text install cd
<chrislees> astro76: I'm also running experiments for a new open-source high def disc format
<pyRunner> I was wondering if ubuntu could use something like the Windows equivalent of WMI? Like OpenPegasus? Any comments?
<astro76> chrislees: ahh... I agree it doesn't make much sense, though many claim the hardware upscaling works wonders
<pyRunner> I was thinking of creating a package for OpenPegasus
<Boglizk> I'm trying to setup syntax hilighting in nano. How do i proceed?
<jrib> pyRunner: best to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-motu if you are interested in discussing the packaging
<oli> does nano support syntax hilighting? :>
<jrib> oli: yes
<Boglizk> oli: Yes.
<oli> thx 4info. never tried.
<pyRunner> jrib: thanks!
<astro76> chrislees: I'd look into mencoder as a start, it seems to do most everything
<Pegko> hi
<jrib> Boglizk: google turned this up, looks useful: http://wiki.linuxhelp.net/index.php/Nano_Syntax_Highlighting
<Jack_Sparrow> Pegko: Welcome to ubuntu
<alex__> Hello
<Boglizk> jrib: I tried it.. the paths don't match and such, i cant get it to work
<Anonyd> Quick question. When you use CTRL-ALT-F1 (for example) how do you start the GUI again?
<Boglizk> jrib: Oh wait, i got it to work.. I forgot to enable it in nano
<Boglizk> silly me.
<danand> Anonyd - CTRL-ALT-F7
<alex__> Could someone help me please ? I have a problem with screen resolution on a CRT monitor
<tuxist> hi
<Anonyd> thanks danand
<tuxist> i have anybody experience with kde luks under gutsy
<astro76> wow that whole wiki.liuxhelp.net site is spam infested.. for over a year
<Jack_Sparrow> alex__: We have a help page for res.. have you seen it..
<tuxist> the deccrypt dialog is running than nothing happens
<tuxist> http://strony.aster.pl/tanis/kde_luks/
<otto_> lolx
<alex__> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I've been searching for a few hours now
<crackhead_25_> what's a keystroke to go right to a console???
<alex__> My problem seems to be related to xorg autodetection
<Jack_Sparrow> alex__: Please post your xorg.conf to the pastebin.. and give us a link
<Dimitree> astro76, how can i install utorrent from a pbi file ? o-o
<kippy> jack_sparrow, is there a way to make voice calls using the google talk ids?
<Jack_Sparrow> kippy: I dont know if pidgin does that yet
<luca> shouldnt smbclient be enough to be able to browser windows localnetwork shared directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> kippy: I have skype beta with video working.. kinda cool
<Masterslave> does anyone know how to style(eg. css file) this? how can i do that and where on my ubuntu server aper drake to look for? http://svn.riaforge.org/onTap/   this is an example link
<Limez> Hello all, I was wondering if there was a tool for ubuntu which can resize pictures easely. I got pictures from my camera but they are too big for emailing
<astro76> Dimitree: Dimitree I don't know what that is
<Jack_Sparrow> Limez: Gimp can do that
<InspectorCluseau> Limez,  GIMP
<Limez> Jack_Sparrow: I know, but not all with 1 click
<kippy> jack_sparrow, pidgin doesnt do voice calls. i was hoping to use my gtalk id.. have lots of contacts there
<zootm> Masterslave: I think that's an SVN repository
<Limez> I want something more easily
<Dimitree> astro76,  ok thanks :)
<Limez> It will take me ages to resize hundreds of pictures
<alex__> Here is my xorg.conf, after having tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alex__> http://pastebin.com/d3a008f76
<Masterslave> zootm, it is do you know how to style that, i've subversion on my server
<Limez> Windows has a powertool for it. But never seen it for ubuntu
<kippy> dimitree, have you tried qbittorrent? has a lot of features
<jrib> Limez: imagemagick's convert or mogrify if you want a command
<InspectorCluseau> Limez,  I think you can make a script in GIMP to do that.....maybe
<zootm> Masterslave: I don't think you're supposed to style that. There's frontend stuff like ViewSVN or Fisheye which present a friendlier view of that sort of thing though
<astro76> Dimitree: oh it's a pc-bsd package, you shouldn't install anything with foreign package systems
<Limez> I already tried a few scripts, but they weren't working
<Dimitree> astro76,  ok ! :) ^__^
<jrib> Limez: gthumb seems like it has a gui for scaling too
<Masterslave> ok thanks i will look for that, i've trac allready installed on myserver though
<Dimitree> btw how do i delte something hahaha :D
<Limez> jrib: how to do it in gthumb?
<Limez> I got it already
<Jack_Sparrow> Limez: I wrote one for Windows to do just that..  You could select a folder and the size you wanted for the output and off it went.  SO I know what you mean.  I have not seen one in ubuntu
<zootm> Masterslave: Why not just use Trac then? doesn't it do this?
<astro76> Dimitree: rm
<Pegko> i have a problem with my netatalk. I want to run my LaserWriter 16/600 PS over appletalk pap find the Printer then i print a testpage and nothing happens! just the message "/usr/lib/cups/backend/pap failed" Driver is installed, but i think that something is rong with the URI pap://LaserWriter%2016/600%20PS@LaserWriter
<Dimitree> thank you :)
<jrib> Limez: tools -> scale images
<Limez> jrib: k, I'll try that
<Masterslave> zootm, yes it does, but just curious
<Limez> if it won't work I'll continue googling :)
<Limez> It must exist
<zootm> Masterslave: Ah, Generally the SVN interface is supposed to be read by computers I think so screwing with it might not be advisable
<zootm> Trac will probably do you just fine though
<Masterslave> true trac works fine indeed
<OlivO_> # gay
<Masterslave> zootm, sorry for my bad english, understanding/reading goes better than speaking/writing
<Cyberai> Can anyone tell me what log I can look at to see when someone logged into and/or out of my ubuntu box?
<zootm> Masterslave: Your english is fine :)
<kippy> limiz, have you tried imagemagick [not sure about the spellings had heard it some where]]
<Masterslave> Cyberai, /var/log/acces.log  ?
<Suicidal_Failure> anyone here using pulseaudio on gutsy having issues with it eating cpu like crazy?
<muuddflap> high all
<invit> hey
<Suicidal_Failure> Cyberai, auth.log
<muuddflap> my frostwire is not conneting anyone know how to fix it
<Cyberai> thanks Suicidal_Failure
<Masterslave> zootm, but on dapper drake trac is a bit old...
<InspectorCluseau> CyberGabber, read man last
<zootm> Masterslave: I think most stuff is quite old on Dapper now; you might just have to live with that :/
<invit> why speaking they english ??
<InspectorCluseau> oops Cybera ....read man last
<DRebellion> !english | invit
<invit> i am french i cannot understand english
<ubotu> invit: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Masterslave> zootm, i'm wating till 8.04 is stable, it's a LTS, you properly knew that ;)
<DRebellion> invit: #ubuntu-fr
<zootm> Masterslave: I was going to say, you only need to wait until April for another LTS :)
<rsfriends> hello all
<Masterslave> zooper_, hehe
<Suicidal_Failure> invit, how do you know what you just wrote then?
<jrib> !fr | invit
<ubotu> invit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<invit> i speak english a little
<rsfriends> i got sound problem in game, and when i listen to music,  what can the problem be, for 1 hour ago it did work very good
<DRebellion> invit: je parle la francais (a little) ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: Linux game or windows game
<Suicidal_Failure> invit, i figured that, just a lame joke, ignore me :)
<rsfriends> windows game
<rsfriends> i do use wine
<luca> when i click on " system > Quit " it doesnt promnt with the windows to choise whatever i want to logout . restart .. or shutdown ... it just logout automatically  , any idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: in wine or v-something
<invit> merci DRebellion
<rsfriends> wine
<rsfriends> and i cant hear music 2
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: #Winehq has answers for those questions
<invit> I will rejoin a french discussion
<rsfriends> so it is not only problem  in wine, but also in ubuntu
<rsfriends> k
<invit> can they  help me
<DRebellion> invit: probably
<bitmonster> i can listen to the music but my screen sucks
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: So you lost sound in ubuntu as well...
<nathan__> I'm having trouble installing Win98 SE onto a machine with Xubuntu 7.10
<rsfriends> yes
 * kawosh says hello :)
<rsfriends> i can well restart ubuntu  and  se if it get better?
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: You lost sound while running a game in wine.. did you get wine from Ubuntu repos or elsewhere
<rsfriends> i did get wine from ubuntu
<Skyblader2> restarting ubuntu repeatedly tends to fix broken things
<jpatrick> !wine | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rsfriends> ok thx
<bloodboy> hello guys, i tried for a day to fix my Ubuntu system which wouldn't boot, and just found out that the network manager is stalling at boot
<Pegko> is here nobody, can help me with my appletalk printer?
<bloodboy> can someone help me?
<BULDUKLU> Enter text here...
<nathan__> I'm having trouble installing Win98 SE onto a machine with Xubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: Try restarting to see if it clears up the problem,  not something I would normally suggest... but since you were using wine it cant hurt
<chenyu> how to mount a .bin file?
<SpaceAviator> bloodboy, press ctrl+c where it hangs
<rsfriends> ok
<rsfriends> ;)
<bloodboy> when i press CTRL+C it just retries and won;t load
<DRebellion> chenyu: try  mount -t loop file.bin mountpoint/
<bloodboy> i think my x11 config file is corrupt
<jrib> chenyu: use bchunk to convert it to an iso, then use mount
<chenyu> doesn't work
<chenyu> OK
<chenyu> bchunk, I get it
<bloodboy> i need to go down from runlevel 5 to runlevel 3
<chenyu> Thanks
<SpaceAviator> bloodboy, no idea mate sorry. Probably post in the forums
<bloodboy> can u teach me how?
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: Instead of repeating the same question, why not explain what the problem is
<jrib> bloodboy: are you sure?  why?
<bloodboy> because the network manager is stalling
<bloodboy> how can i edit the etc/init files?
<astro76> bloodboy: this isn't redhat, if you want to stop X switch to a VC and sudo invoke.rc-d gdm stop
<jrib> bloodboy: runlevel 2 is default and 2-5 are the same on ubuntu.  Can't you get to a tty using ctrl-alt-f1?
<BULDUKLU> ICH WEIL EIN MANCH CHAT MAHEN
<jrib> !de | BULDUKLU
<ubotu> BULDUKLU: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bloodboy> what does CTRL - ATL - F1 do?
<DRebellion> bloodboy: takes you to a virtual terminal
<hanophix33> i just bought a d-link wireless card, can anyone help me set it up?
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: It loads the setup off of the cd, but at random times through the setup it gives an insufficient memory error
<bloodboy> ok
<SpaceAviator> switches you to terminal 1 bloodboy
<bloodboy> thanks
<DRebellion> bloodboy: ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back
<bloodboy> and when is the correct time to press it?
<DRebellion> bloodboy: when booted
<Krooks> if you can't sudo it. sodom it
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: How are you trying to install it? to the hard drive or some sort of virtual..
<BULDUKLU> ALLE IST ENGILS REEDEN KANNI DUECHRT
<Grab> hi! how can i show the date, as well as the time, in irssi logs ?
<dimedo> hi again, is there anyone who has an idea why there are no more shudown/reboot options in my Gnome Logoff menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> BULDUKLU: Please stop with the caps
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: To the hard drive. I spent all of yesterday installing xubuntu but its slower then win98 anyhow, so I want to go back to it.
<vonSmallhausen> I don't seem to get compiz-fusion to work. When I try to enable desktops effects I get the message "Desktop effects could not be enabled." Anyone know what could possibly be wrong?
<jrib> !tr | BULDUKLU
<ubotu> BULDUKLU: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Seveas> dimedo, are you using kdm perhaps?
<BULDUKLU> MAMAROSA@W0130NDOWSL0130VE.COM
<bloodboy> ok here is it, it stalls at the login screen, when the ubuntu brown login screen is about to be loaded to verify my username and password, the screen turns black and the so called white Ubuntu beachball of death appears on a black background
<hanophix33> anyone know how to get a d-link wirless card working?
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: Then you need to ask in #windows.. it isnt a Ubuntu problem..
<Grab> hi! how can i show the date, as well as the time, in irssi logs ?
<dimedo> Seveas: not knowingly, whats that?
<Seveas> !repeat | Grab
<ubotu> Grab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: Yes sir :P
<Seveas> dimedo, did you install kubuntu things?
<dimedo> i installed Qt
<ackbahr> Hi there! I'm trying to have GRUB startup my system with runlevel 4 (which I transformed to suit my needs), but I can't figure out where in the GRUB entry to specify the runlevel....
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: How much ram are you running in that box
<Seveas> dimedo, maybe dbus broke on your system -- try logging out and logging in
<danand> ackbahr - _think_ you just add the four on the end :)
<dimedo> Seveas: dosn't work, i already relogged and rebooted a lot of times since that happened
<chenyu> jrib: hi?
<ackbahr> danand: But at the end of which line?
<Seveas> dimedo, k, pastebin the output of ps axu
<jrib> chenyu: yes?
<chenyu> jrib: thank you
<danielski_pl> got my gnome back up and running, though everytime i try to start firefox - non free, it restarts my gdm back to login anyone know why?
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: 192mb
<danand> ackbahr - your kernel line - you can do this by editing your /boot/grub/menu.lst file or by pressing e when grub loads
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: How much of that is shared with your video card?
<mogggee> DCC SEND lololol_epicfail_lololololol 0 0 0
<ackbahr> danand: I did that, and it strated in rc2 instead....
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure, its a laptop that I haven't touched in awhile
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: Either way, if you are going back to 98.. one of the better windows versions.. Itisnt an issue for here.  But reducing the shared video will help with the linux install
<dimedo> Seveas: http://de.pastebin.ca/890147
<ackbahr> danand: By the way, do you happen to know what the "ro" option at the end of the kernel line is?
<InspectorCluseau> read only
<danand> ackbahr - read only
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: How would reduce the shared video inside of xubuntu?
<ackbahr> danand: And what is made read only by this option?
<danielski_pl> hey, can some one help, everytime i start firefox-non-free it logs me out of my current session
<bloodboy> hello guys
<bloodboy> i just tried it
<bloodboy> epic failure
<Seveas> dimedo, I'm out of clues -- dbus, gdm and gnome-settings-daemon are up, you should see those icons
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: You cant do it inside the os.. it is a bios thing..
<rage_ext> hello I've abandond windows for good now. =) But now I've got some issues with my battery life time. It has become shorter and now. Is there a way to adjust the power consumtion moore effective?
<bloodboy> i need my GNOME gui interface
<Seveas> !enter | bloodboy
<ubotu> bloodboy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danand> ackbahr - Your root file system is mounted read only initially at boot time (I think)
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: K Thanks for your help
<jacob_> I just wiped out my /boot directory contents. How'd I regenerate them again? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: np
<InspectorCluseau> danielski_pl,  Firefox is probably crashing X....and then the system restarts X
<bloodboy> how do i load the GUI interface in the CTRL - ALT - F1 mode?
<ackbahr> danand: Which seems a good idea.... Well, thank you very much, I'm going to try this again then! See you probably in a few minutes!
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: know anything about d-link wireless cards?
<dimedo> Seveas: i just see: Switch user, Lock screen, Log out, Hibernate, Suspend
<danand> ackbahr - luck
<rage_ext> I've lost about 2 hours of runtime...
<khice> hi
<danielski_pl> InspectorClauseau: how do i fix it, remove and reinstall?
<bloodboy> CTRL - ALT - F1 does not fix my problem
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: I had some luck with the ones that had bcm43xx chipsets byusing fwcutter.. but I am not a wireless kind of guy
<jacob_> I really need to figure out how to get the contents of /boot back again. I ran "sudo grub-install" and that got grub, and I tried "update-initramfs" but that only put a new initramfs file in - I know there's more than that. :(
<jrib> bloodboy: you get a terminal right?
<bloodboy> yup
<InspectorCluseau> danielski_pl,  Got me...that might be a plan
<dimedo> has anyone else any idea why i don't see the reboot and shutdown buttons in my gnome logout menu anymore?
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: just bought one yesterday, thought it would be plug n play, but its not
<bloodboy> what occured to the GUI like the Linux Live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Find your chipset and check the wiki
<InspectorCluseau> danielski_pl, Check your logs and see if therre is an error message
<jrib> bloodboy: what exactly do you want to do?
<bloodboy> i need to repair my non-booting Ubuntu system
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi > hanophix33
<bloodboy> it stalls when loading the Network Manager at bootup
<bloodboy> and i can't get to the login screen
<TheMafia> is there a special way you are suppose to print labels with a ptouch thermal printer? do I just need to create a label template in oowriter or something like that?
<jrib> bloodboy: ok.  So does hitting ctrl-alt-f1 actually get you a terminal?
<bloodboy> yes
<InspectorCluseau> I think OO has a bunch of buit-in templates
<techno_freak> jrib, it takes you to console, or 100% command line
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find where to change the shared memory in the Bios
<jrib> bloodboy: so that gives you access to your system and you can modify what you want
<bloodboy> but i don't know what to do
<rsfriends> hello
<bloodboy> i need to disable the wireless drivers at bootup
<cagri87> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: Not sure of your hardware.. but it is not always clear, but is always marked video something
<bloodboy> how come a driver misconfiguration can cause all of this?
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: I'll take another look
<cagri87> hello i have a simple question??
 * InspectorCluseau wonders why the 'houscleaning' has to be spammed on the channel......
<rsfriends> jack_sparrow i did fix the sound on ubuntu, but i got a other problem, i cant hear the sound in game?
<cagri87> can anyone help me i have a simple question
<ompaul> !ask | cagri87
<ubotu> cagri87: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bloodboy> how to repair my Ubuntu system files by using the Alternate Live CD?
 * InspectorCluseau Seveas should be banned for flooding.....lol
<kidemportem> hey guys GTK-Gnash is locking my box up and ideas why it could be doing that i notice it using like 300mb
<Seveas> :)
<ompaul>  /cs m InspectorCluseau
<jrib> !who | bloodboy
<ubotu> bloodboy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> bloodboy: how do you know network manager is hanging?
<len> hi, I installed sun-java6-bin and when I logged off, I cant log in anymore. When I log in I hear the startup sound but the screen stays orange. I have installed xfce and that is working. But I like to have my gnome back ;)
<bloodboy> !who | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rsfriends: Something in that game under wine is causing you serious problems.. but you will have the best luck asking in Winehq
<danielski_pl> i cant figure out how to remove firefox non free
<bloodboy> i saw the error log
<troubled> PriceChild: you're killin me here.... ;)
<cagri87> i cannot copy my amsn plugin to /usr/share/amsn directory how can i do that?
<rsfriends> ok
<jrib> bloodboy: please prefix your responses to me with "jrib: "
<PriceChild> troubled, it is this, or we can't ban anyone else?
<astro76> danielski_pl: you must be a debian guy if you're calling firefox non-free
<Jack_Sparrow> troubled: We gotta do housecleaning sometime
<nathan__> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find it anywhere, do you know of any ways to make xubuntu faster? Or another distro thats lightweight and has wireless support?
<troubled> PriceChild: didnt you guys have a ban limit increase here?
<jrib> len: pastebin the result of 'ls -ld ~/.*authority'
<PriceChild> troubled, we used it
<troubled> ouch
<Seveas> troubled, even with the increased limit wi hit the max :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nathan__: dsl.. damn small linux or something like that..  check distrowatch..
<troubled> Seveas: what is it if you dont mind me asking?
<bloodboy> ok
<bloodboy> jrib: ok
<troubled> 50 without i assume
<len> jrib: -rw------- 1 len  len  3239 2008-02-03 15:31 /home/len/.ICEauthority
<Seveas> troubled, if I knew I wouldn't mind :)
<len> -rw------- 1 root root  122 2008-02-03 15:30 /home/len/.Xauthority
<danielski_pl> astro76: not really a debian guy, just need to know how to remove it i got 2 versions of firefox 1 came with ubuntu and 1 i downloaded seperatly to use flash
<jrib> len: delete the files (they will be recreated when you login) or fix the ownership
<danielski_pl> and now its conflicting with gdm and i have to remove it but how?
<Seveas> troubled, something like that
<jrib> bloodboy: is there a way for you to pastebin the log for us?
<len> jrib: thnx I will try that now
<A[D]minS^Work> Can I export my email account from Evolution and import in OutLook ?
<cagri87> any one ?? how can i copy files to /usr/share directory. it says you are not the owner but i cant find the appropriate thing to enter my owner password??
<kidemportem> when do u think they will have Flash fixed
<troubled> Seveas: well, seeing if anyone knows the limits. ill pass it along if I hear a reply shortly
<kidemportem> the work around i think is locking me up
<bloodboy> jrib: i can't
<jrib> cagri87: what are you trying to accomplish by copying files there?
<bloodboy> b
<cagri87> yes hjrib
<bloodboy> jrib: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<bloodboy> jrib: check the link out
<danielski_pl> and also during installation my garbage bin quit unexpectadly, and i cant make it appear on bottom right hand side
<bloodboy> jrib: i need to repair my system files
<cagri87> i am trying to acomplish adding amsn plugins
<bloodboy> jrib: can you tell me the command?
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is the name of a string that you type in a field in order that a search engine prints documents which match that string?
<bloodboy> plz anyone help me
<Seveas> bullgard4, search string, query
<bullgard4> Seveas: Thank you very much.
<jrib> bloodboy: yes, it gives you a root terminal.  You can do the same thing if you get to ctrl-alt-f1.  "repair my system files" does not really make sense.   We need to figure out what the problem is first.  Describe exactly what happens
<cagri87> jrib: i am trying to install amsn plugins
 * Exospaciac :D
<len> jrib: It did not work, I still dont get to see the desktop
<jrib> len: pastebin the result of 'ls -ld ~/.*authority' now
<bloodboy> what does that command do?
<jrib> cagri87: install plugins to ~/.amsn/plugins
<len> -rw------- 1 len  len  342 2008-02-03 15:46 /home/len/.ICEauthority
<len> -rw------- 1 root root 122 2008-02-03 15:30 /home/len/.Xauthority
<jrib> len: still root
<bloodboy> jrib, i gtg soon, my mum is angry
<cagri87> jrib: ok i m trying that rite now
<Dimitree> gosh i can't install flash player for Opera >___>
<bloodboy> it's 1.50 am here
<Seveas> len, in the future don't run gui apps with sudo. To fix this: sudo chown len:len /home/len/.Xauthority
<danielski_pl> bloodboy: where u from?
<bloodboy> jrib: i will have a nights sleep and talk to you again tomorrow
<bullgard4> How to type a search string which includes a space character in the Ubuntu 'Tracker Search' program?
<jrib> bloodboy: fix it in the morning then.  You need to write in one line exactly what the problem is and tell this channel tomorrow.  Good night
<klndz3> What do you folks reccommend, should
<bloodboy> ok, kthx
<klndz3> err
<jrib> bullgard4: I don't know, but did you try "using quotes like this"?
<ompaul> some more bans will be removed  in the next few moments
<len> -rw------- 1 root root 122 2008-02-03 15:30 /home/len/.Xauthority, I will try to log on now
<danielski_pl> jrib: do u know how to remove firefox non-free?
<Pentarex> can anyone help me with one iso file
<ompaul> done
<DRebellion> Pentarex: what is the problem?
<nemilar> Pentarex: what's the problem?
<astro76> danielski_pl: apt-get remove firefox
<DRebellion> Is this like a weekly ban clearance?
<bullgard4> jrib: Yes, I tried using "" before I posted here. Tracker Search will consider the first part of the search string only.
<Dimitree> Guys any idea on how to install Flash player for Opera ?
<klndz3> What do you folks recommend, should I get my wireless networking on Roaming, or should I just keep certain wireless networks settings in my System > Administration > Network?
<ompaul> DRebellion, with a bit of extra vim
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i talk with u but didnt help me too much the info u give me
<cagri87> jrib: thanks buddy it worked but when i need to copy files to /usr/ directory what should i do??
<Zimmer> one simplistic question here, for the noob. Am I correct in saying that Ubuntu doesnt support INtel 64 bit architecture?
<danielski_pl> astro76: no luck
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i cannot find proper info for how to mount game and then isntall it
<astro76> danielski_pl: why what happens?
<nemilar> Zimmer: it does, use the amd64 version
<plux> Zimmer: it does support it, use the amd64 iso
<Zimmer> nemilar: I have, and it doesn't boot up
<TheMafia> no matter what I do my brother laber printers prints portrait, is there some trick I am missing?
<Zimmer> the install screen appears
<Zimmer> and then the screen goes blank
<danielski_pl> E:\ couldn't find "blahblah"
<nemilar> Zimmer: it /should/ work
<jrib> cagri87: you really should never need to do that.  If you need to touch something outside of your HOME, then maybe it is a config file in /etc.  Or maybe you install some custom stuff that's not packaged in /usr/local/ or /opt.  Having said that, read the page ubotu links you to next:
<Pentarex> nemilar: my problem is with quake 3 for linux i cant insatll it
<jrib> !sudo > cagri87 (read the private message from ubotu)
<plux> Pentarex: try ioquake3
<astro76> danielski_pl: we could help if you pastebin the exact error, I don't know what couldn't find blahblah is supposed to be
<nemilar> Zimmer: that sounds more like a video card driver issue to me, or something of that matter
<Zimmer> I got an 8800GTS
<Pentarex> nemilar: is this quake 3 arena ?
<nemilar> ugh
<DRebellion> Pentarex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<danielski_pl> astro76: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<nemilar> Zimmer: I've had lots of problems on a friend's computer with that card
<Zimmer> so basically, I can't install it
<nemilar> danielski_pl: you're not root
<nemilar> danielski_pl: sudo [whatever you're doing]
<Zimmer> wow, and I thought linux was a usable os
<bullgard4> jrib: Inserting '%20' for the space character does not help either: It functions also as a delimiter.
<Zimmer> fuck. That is just annoying
<astro76> danielski_pl: need to use sudo
<nemilar> !ohmy | Zimmer
<ubotu> Zimmer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DRebellion> !language | Zimmer
<Zimmer> sorry
<Pentarex> DRebellion: i will check it out 10nx
<nemilar> Zimmer, I'm sure if you google for "ubuntu 8800 GTS" you can get it setup
<danielski_pl> nemilar:, astro76: thanx guys :P
<ompaul> Zimmer,  it works - just your hardware supplier is the one who is not working with gnu/linux
<alex__> How come my screen is using 1280 1024 res whereas my xorg.conf doesn't mention it ?
<len> I still cant log in, I am the right user now for .Xauthority (-rw------- 1 len len 122 2008-02-03 15:51 /home/len/.Xauthority). I only cant login my gnome desktop, I am typing this from fxce which I just have installed. The fail-safe gnome does also not work
<bullgard4> jrib: What is the escape sequence for a space character in Unix? Is it '\ '?
<DRebellion> bullgard4: yes
<nemilar> bullgard4: that works
<jrib> bullgard4: yes, that doesn't work either :)
<mar77i> lol this rocks hard. just left full-screen in-game, i had a windows desktop... leaving that full-screen mode i've got ubuntu in front of me... XD
<luca> i can access a shared ubuntu directory from vista easy with read write support ... but why i cannot even browser a ntfs partition hdd mounted  in ubuntu which is also shared ?
<danielski_pl> Zimmer: I havent seen a ubuntu version that let me use my 8800GTX to its limits or even at all detect it
<klndz3> My actual computer clock is correct, but all my applications have the incorrect time, and all the webpages that I visit have the incorrec time, how can I rectify this?
<bullgard4> DRebellion: Thank you. But as you may have just read from jrib, that does not work either.
<DRebellion> bullgard4: that is the escape sequence for a space
<nemilar> klndz3: your locale set properly?
<klndz3> Nimlar: Yes, EST.
<bullgard4> DRebellion: Yes but the 'Tracker Search' program apparently has its own logic.
<exneo> hey how do I install .bin files
<exneo> I have an mmorpg I want to try
<nemilar> exneo: chmod +x filename.bin && ./filename.bin
<astro76> exneo: chmod +x file.bin && sudo ./file.bin
<DRebellion> bullgard4: pfft.. i would use locate
<exneo> is there a graphical fontend
<bullgard4> exneo: The best way is to install its associated DEB program package.
<DRebellion> exneo: there may be when you execute it
<nemilar> exneo: yeah, you can right-click on it, properties, permissions, allow execution
<bullgard4> DRebellion: locate is slow in comparison with Tracker Search.
<exneo> so do I put && or just make another command
<DRebellion> bullgard4: locate is *fast*
<exneo> sure I'll try that
<bad_cables> what version is Debian Java up to? i need to install  v 1.2 for a multimedia app
<astro76> exneo: you should really launch it from the terminal, you can use the && exactly as I wrote
<Zimmer> nemilar: How can I make it work if I can't even get past the boot screen? :/
<nemilar> Zimmer: did you see if there was anything helpful via google?
<sixstorm> has Debian planned on releasing a new version any time soon?
<bullgard4> DRebellion: I know. But Tracker Search looks for text within files.
<astro76> sixstorm: they've just released 4.0 after years
<astro76> sixstorm: I wouldn't hold my breath, that's what Ubuntu is for ;)
<sixstorm> did 4.0 release last year?  i thought it had been out for a while . . .
<DRebellion> bullgard4: locate <string> | xargs grep -i <string>  :P
<Zimmer> nemilar: the best thing I could find was something that you had to install on your already existing Liunx
<ompaul> sixstorm, there is no 4.0
<sixstorm> ompaul, are you sure?
<ompaul> sixstorm, very very very sure - try month and year i.e. 7.04
<sputnick_> hi there. is there Kubuntu image for PXE ?
<exneo> thanx guys its installing your rule
<ompaul> sixstorm, something else in my mind
<nemilar> Zimmer: you didn't search very hard ;) "ubuntu 8800" shows that you can install it by started the LiveCD in graphical safemode... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5852
<sputnick_> I finf dor Ubuntu but I don't want this one
<bullgard4> DRebellion: Thank you for your help. I used to take a similar command. It sometimes take 45 minutes to find a search string though.
<ompaul> sixstorm, yeap they are at 4.0
<nemilar> Zimmer: there are various other methods listed via that search string as well
<bullgard4> DRebellion: takes
<bad_cables> what version of java is Ubuntu up to?
<sixstorm> i knew when i d/led an iso of debian, it was 4.0
<astro76> sixstorm: it says the date in December on the main page
<Abdul_Khaliq> WTF
<ompaul> sixstorm, but that is offtopic for here ;-)
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me with deluge bittorrent - some plugin of mine got screwed and deluge refuses to start. i need to disable the plugin manually. hellp
<sputnick_> I need install gutsy
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Abdul_Khaliq
<ubotu> Abdul_Khaliq: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> !wtf | Abdul_Khaliq
<sixstorm> gotcha guys
<bad_cables> what version of java is Ubuntu up to?
<jussi01> !java > bad_cables
<troubled> Seveas: channel.c:      if (chptr->num_bed >= ((chptr->mode.mode & MODE_LARGEBANLIST) ? MAXBANS_PERM : MAXBANS))
<astro76> !info sun-java6-jre | bad_cables
<ubotu> bad_cables: sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<sixstorm> brb, switching over to ubuntu
<troubled> Seveas: ie: 500 +I/+e/+d combined limit it would seem
<faisal_d> Had gutsy installed, reformatted my first partition and now, i get a grub error 17 on bootup... help?
<muuddflap> i have an old isa car sound blaster i can't get it up and running can anyone hlp me out
<nemilar> devilsadvocate: best i can tell you is that deluge keeps its config files in .config/deluge/
<troubled> Seveas: and yes, its 50 without the largebanlist mode
<nemilar> devilsadvocate: deluge was always breaking for me like that, so I switched to Transmission
<ompaul> !sound | muuddflap
<ubotu> muuddflap: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raw__> olá! primeira vez que entro aqui e preciso de ajuda para o jogo AssaultCube... Alguém pode me ajudar???
<Spunky_Monkey> hi all, can anyone give me some help with my installation problem?
<faisal_d> grub error 17 on bootup.. any help?
<Seveas> !es | raw__
<ubotu> raw__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !es | raw__
<Spunky_Monkey> I have 2 hard disks, one (sdb) was my windows drive and the other (sda) was a data only drive
<Spunky_Monkey> I resized the the windows partition to give 150gb free space, then installed ubuntu from the livecd, telling it to use all free space.
<erUSUL> ompaul: Seveas is portuguese
<astro76> !pt | raw__
<ubotu> raw__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt | raw__
<Spunky_Monkey> now my pc won't boot, and says there are no bootable partitions
<raw__> aki ta dando esse erro, X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<ompaul> erUSUL, thanks
<Javid> Spunky_Monkey, did you have it set up grub?
<Spunky_Monkey> i pretty much left all the defaults
<Spunky_Monkey> didn't go into any advanced options so i gues grub would be installed?
<devilsadvocate> nemilar, thanks a ton. i found the option :)
<bad_cables> thanks!
<Javid> yep
<TiDiaBLoTiN|Busy> xbuKve6L9TPfir+Op6ZVWGB4cSqAThYmgZsUzZdGyoQ=
<luca> does samba work with vista or i need cifs ?
<rafael__> alo
<Seveas> luca, cifs (which is part of samba :))
<bad_cables> time to get some breakfast and some coffeeeee++
<troubled> Seveas: you catch that?
<TiDiaBLoTiN|Busy> O_o
<rafael__> can anyone help me?
<TiDiaBLoTiN|Busy> pourquoi j'ai été kické ?
<bad_cables> thanks guys, this system rocks for multimedia
<nemilar> !ask > rafael__
<rafael__> hello
<rafael__> well my prob is
<Spunky_Monkey> is there any way i could reinstall grub from the livecd without reinstalling the whole OS?
<faisal_d> grub error on bootup... any help please?
<luca> Seveas and why doesnt let me browser a ntfs partition mounted on ubuntu ... ? i can browser my pulbic ubuntu directory from vista ...
<rafael__> when I'm surfing the web, it's ok but when my sis turns her pc on, my pc stops surfing
<omes> i have a slow ipv6 connection to the internet, is there any way i can make all applications prefer ipv4?
<rafael__> and only hers surf
<dmarsa> Spunky_Monkey, check your hard drive boot priority in your bios. try switch it around first
<sputnick_> hi there. is there Kubuntu image for PXE anywhere ?
<sixstorm> finally on ubuntu
<Spunky_Monkey> dmarsa, good idea but I already double checked
<rafael__> hello
<rafael__> can someone help me??? private and answer me plz?
<faisal_d> rafael__.. don't ask for help.. just ask your quesiton
<rafael__> and I have another issue... I'm using ubuntu 7.10 and my joystick is not working
<rafael__> even on zsnes
<rafael__> but it works under kurumin
<astro76> !enter | rafael__
<ubotu> rafael__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rafael__> and mandriva 2008
<rafael__> ok, sorry
<faisal_d> spunky_monkey: I have a grub problem, and need to reinstall it... did you get any answers?
<Spunky_Monkey> not yet, sorry
<sixstorm> does anybody know if creative has 32-bit linux drivers for X-Fi yet?  i have onboard X-Fi and of course, no drivers
<dhude> my monitor isn't listed under gutsy
<dhude> it's an HP w2408h
<dhude> anyone can be of some help?
<alex__> Hello again, could someone help me please ? I have a xorg problem
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<testing--> DCC SEND ubuntu_failsdaily 0 0
<doug__> does anyone in here know how to set up a usb wifi?
<Dimitree> yey ^__^ installed flash for Opera ^__^
<DRebellion> !anyone | doug__
<ubotu> doug__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spunky_Monkey> faisal_d - I just found this wiki page, might be some help to us both! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<rafael__> my joystick is not working under ubuntu 7.10... but it works under kurumin and mandriva 2008 and fedora 7
<doug__> ok  then i need help setting up a usb wifi can someone help me that knows about it
<rafael__> ppl, tnx for the help there.... bye all
<abrakadabra> where can i find desktop wallpapers for ubuntu ?
<bpowell1978> Hello all
<etronik> Hi all, I have a problem with bacula described in http://pastebin.ca/890177 any takers ?? :-) TIA
<bpowell1978> I am having problems with mounting a share from a nas on my local network.
<sixstorm> abra:  www.gnome-look.org
<doug__> how do i mount and keep mounted on startup a ntfs partition and have read/write for it and vise versa on the vista side?
<etronik> doug__:  yo uhave to edit a file where other partitions are described....
<etronik> fon't remember from the top of my head
<dmarsa> doug it's /etc/fstab
<doug__> etronik, yes but i need the commands
<faris> hey all
<etronik> read/write access to ntfs - you have to install a module
<NeanT> hi.. does anybody know if Rhythmbox can read CUE sheet files (using a plugin or smth.. ) ?
<bpowell1978> doug read this article http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<marion> Help - I installed Ubuntu on my EeePC. Install is complete but Ubuntu doesn't display the wired nic. In ifconfig i can see the /eth0. What can I do?
<dakira> doug__: are you using gutsy?
<doug__> dakira, yes
<kidemportem> mine works automatic
<alex__> Could someone explain me how to set a lower screen resolution than the current one as defaut ?
<astro76> marion: you should ask in #eeepc
<marion> astro76: thank you.
<stelt> how do i get Ubuntu installed if it won't partition my harddrive ?
<Frogzoo> marion: is the if there with ifconfig -a ?
<sarthor> hi, I have about 200 files in a Directory, file name is cbq-001, cbq002..so on.. now i want to rename these 200 file with a single command to dbq-1, dbq-002, i only want to chane the 1st letter?? Help
<astro76> sarthor: there's a command called rename that can do that
<kidemportem> anyone got good link to online games...FPS games?
<dakira> doug__: this is what my /etc/fstab looks like: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/25438/
<len> my gnome desktop still does not startup,  cat ~/.xsession-errors gives 2 times "Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid." and the last error is: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<len> SESSION_MANAGER=local/len-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/26409
<sarthor> astro76> a nit more help. .i googled but i am not in the positon to take risk.
<bpowell1978> I can access my share by going to smb://brian@nasbp/disk%201/ but if I try mount -t smbfs -o username=brian,password=brian123 //nasbp/disk%201/ /mnt/Media/ I get and error no such share name
<dakira> doug__: the entry for /dev/sda1 is where i mount the ntfs partition
<len> is seams to hang there
<LjL> sarthor: man rename. should be « rename 's/cbq/dbq/' », but check
<jrib> len: what does 'ls -ld ~/.*authority' return now?
<doug__> dakira, how do i get read/write?
<bad_cables> yes! i got this app to run! (unfortunately it sucks)
<hanophix33> i just instaled ndiswrapper for my d-link wireless card but now everytime i insert the card, ubuntu freezes!
<len> -rw------- 1 len len 684 2008-02-03 16:17 /home/len/.ICEauthority
<len> -rw------- 1 len len 122 2008-02-03 16:17 /home/len/.Xauthority
<Enselic> bad_cables: whch app?
<faris> whats the difference between ubuntu 6.06LTS and 7.10 and wich is better for a newbie ??
<Enselic> faris: the latest is best
<bad_cables> Enselic: its an audio editor called AudioCutter
<Enselic> faris: they differ in how long after their release they will get updates
<hellion0> faris: at this point, go with the latest version.
<astro76> sarthor: man rename, it uses regular expressions
<Enselic> bad_cables: hav you tried Audacity?
<bad_cables> Enselic: yeah
<dakira> doug__: ALT+F2 -> gksu "gedit /etc/fstab"
<LjL> Enselic: that's not a very good message to give... although it might apply in this specific case
<faris> and dvd vs cd ?
<hanophix33> can someone help with my wireless card?
<crackhead_25_> WOWWWWWWWWWW UBUNTU GNOME 7.10 ROCKSSSSSSSSSS SO MUCH MORE THAN KUBUNTU!!
<doug__> so dakira UUID=138674d6-346c-40f8-88f3-795036412c61 /home ext3 defaults,noatime,nodiratime 0 2
<doug__> # Entry for /dev/sda1  i enter
<bad_cables> Enselic: looking for something a little more advanced tho, with loads of import/export features
<LjL> !etiquette > crackhead_25_    (crackhead_25_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<astro76> sarthor: and consider copying a few files to another directory to test with
<jrib> len: tried deleting those files?
<bpowell1978> Anyone know much about mounting shares from windows
<len> jrib, yes I did
<dakira> doug__: no.. that is the entry for my ext3 partition
<faisal_d> Spunky_Monkey: cheers.. thanx for keeping me in mind
<ompaul> crackhead_25_, ehh this is a support channel ;-) please don't do that, nice to know it works though
<bad_cables> Enselic: i need to install Audacity tho, it looks like the most complete project for linux
<jrib> len: does it happen with a fresh new user?
<dakira> doug__: and you need to find out the UUID for the ntfs partition
<Frogzoo> sarthor: for x in c* ; do  mv $x d${x#c} ; done
<doug__> dakira, how do i do this?
<len> jrib, dunno, I will try, but It works when I log in a root
<dakira> doug__: open a terminal.. type sudo fdisk -l to see which device is your ntfs partition
<dakira> doug__: then type sudo vol_id -u device (replace "device" with the real one)
<dakira> doug__: also the directory in /media where you want to mount the partition (in my case "win") must already exist
<dakira> doug__: sudo mkdir /media/win
<faris> guys do you recommend runing ubuntu on vmware to learn linux ??
<doug__> dakira,  i was wanting it to mount to my desktop
<Frogzoo> faris: sure
<sixstorm> is anybody still using 6.06 since it is LTS?  LTS releases are basically still being used by just servers right?
<h6mi1007> good morning
<Frogzoo> faris: but doze sux to run vmware, but anyhow
<LjL> faris: why not, it's as good as option as actually installing it, as far as "learning" goes
<DIL> faris, there are sveral VM on the VM site you cam download if you have VM
<doug__> hey dakira  can we move to another room please it is getting hard to work and find what you send me if not it is understandable.
<hanophix33> why does ubuntu freeze when i insert my wireless card?
<sixstorm> faris:  it's alright, performance isn't the real deal but it's good to learn on
<faris> but there will be not compiz-fusion or any 3d things ?
<LjL> sixstorm: not really, i've seen a few people here using 6.06. it's a pretty stable release - not bleeding edge but if it works well on one's hardware and one doesn't need bleeding edge...
<h6mi1007> anyone know if i can install debian and ubuntu and windows on the same harddrive? 3 partitions?
<sixstorm> faris:  no desktop effects for VMWare
<LjL> faris: of course not.
<LjL> faris: but you asked about "learning"... if you want shiny effects, that's a different question
<Frogzoo> h6mi1007: certainly - just different partitions
<hellion0> h6mi1007: if you have enough space for all three, yes.
<faris> and the best place to learn linux will be  ?
<LjL> faris: any Linux installation anywhere
<sixstorm> LjL:  true that.  i just figured most people would take advantage of the new features of some of the newer releases
<h6mi1007> I do, just not sure which cd to use to format the harddrive, any ideas?
<Almar> DOES ANYONE HERE USE UBUNTU? oops capitalized
<faris> no not really i wont need them if i cant install them
<LjL> sixstorm: "most", probably. "all", decidedly not
<Frogzoo> h6mi1007: only gotcha is vista is finicky with the boot loader, but if you're using xp you'll be fine
<hellion0> i find the ubuntu liveCD works best for the partitioning.
<h6mi1007> xp
<LjL> Almar: does this channel's name not give you a hint?
<sixstorm> faris:  try VMWare just to goof off with it first
<hellion0> or the alternatecd, too.
<Almar> LjL, sortaish
<sixstorm> faris:  then get a cheap spare HDD and then give it a real test drive
<h6mi1007> cool
<doug__> dakira, ? please join me in room ###wwed
<dakira> doug__: yep.. lets go to #doug-help
<DIL> Solaris has two books Book one and two it maybe light for some but i think it is a good start
<faris> ok and where do i learn all the commands and these stuff ?
<jrib> !cli > faris (read the private message from ubotu)
<Frogzoo> !docs | faris
<ubotu> faris: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jrib> ah yeah, the rute book is excellent faris
<DIL> faris, Solaris site has two books, Book one and two it maybe light for some but i think it is a good start to learning Linux
<alex__> I have a problem, I can set the screen resolution I want on gnome with the utility, (1024x768),  but each time I close and reopen a session, the resolution is back to 1280x1024. I have to set the correct resolution manually each time I log on. Could you help me to set it up definitively ?
<faris> ok
<sixstorm> faris:  the best thing to do is to head over to www.ubuntuforums.org and just start reading on things YOU want linux to do for you
<faris> and about the distro thing ,,,you recommend ubuntui for good learning or anything els ?
<DIL> Ubuntu Rocks!!
<astro76> faris: it's as good as most any other, and of course we recommend it highly ;)
<hellion0> faris: for learning but with features, yes.
<spaceninja> when will ubuntu get a file tree clean up?
<sixstorm> gnome ftw
<astro76> spaceninja: what do you mean by that?
<bpowell1978> well, thanks to everyone for just ignoring me.  maybe I can just continue to search the forums.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | spaceninja
<ubotu> spaceninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<faris> and dvd or cd ??  srry about the question but i always use windows and i want to learn something new :)
<adac2> hi how can I disable/enable  services over command line?
<luca> i tried o many ways to have write permission accessing a ubuntu shared directory from vista ... does anyone knows what im missing ?
<Bonaldo2000> I have set up an ssh server on a machine in my local network, I have forwarded port 22 to it. I can connect to it via ssh from inside the network but not from outside. ANy ideas what I do wrong?
<sixstorm> faris:  livecd will work just fine
<alex__> Please, could anyone help me with my xorg problem ?
<doug__> PriceChild,  you have helped me before in the past do you know how i can set up wifi with a usb ?
<alex__> I have a problem, I can set the screen resolution I want on gnome with the utility, (1024x768),  but each time I close and reopen a session, the resolution is back to 1280x1024. I have to set the correct resolution manually each time I log on. Could you help me to set it up definitively ?
<PriceChild> doug__, please plug the usb in, the pastebin the output of lsusb
<adac2> Bonaldo2000: how do you try to access from outside
<Bonaldo2000> adac2: I just ssh ip-adress
<WeedGrinch> Hello everyone
<Bonaldo2000> adac2: the external IP of course
<DIL> share the weed man
<howlingmadhowie> Bonaldo2000: how have you forwarded port 22 to it?
<astro76> adac2: sudo invoke-rc.d name start/stop
<WeedGrinch> lol
<adac2> Bonaldo2000: :) ok. hmm normally it should work than. may someone other knows what to do
<Bonaldo2000> howlingmadhowie: just using my router - a standard port forwariding I guess...
<WeedGrinch> Any ubuntu modding experts in here?
<DIL> about 1200
<WeedGrinch> lol
<astro76> !anyone | WeedGrinch
<ubotu> WeedGrinch: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<howlingmadhowie> Bonaldo2000: i'd guess the problem is in forwarding the request to your nas
<Bonaldo2000> howlingmadhowie: I have used the same method for forwarding pors for eg. azureus, which works fine...
<erUSUL> alex__: System>Admin>Screen and graphics  ??
<adac2> astro76: thx
<WeedGrinch> Ok, well I want to edit Ubuntu theme, and I don't know where the themes files are stored.
<Bonaldo2000> howlingmadhowie: hm ok. Any idea what I can do?
<WeedGrinch> Im a noob to ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> Bonaldo2000: okay. apart from double-checking that, i can't think of much atm.
<Bonaldo2000> howlingmadhowie: ok...
<howlingmadhowie> Bonaldo2000: do some isps block port 22? you could try using a different port
<luca> i tried o many ways to have write permission accessing a ubuntu shared directory from vista ... does anyone knows what im missing ?
<Bonaldo2000> howlingmadhowie: ok, thanks, that is worth a try...
<hellion0> WeedGrinch: If you're using Gutsy, you can simply open System -> Preferences -> Appearance to change the way it looks.
<sheen> hi there
<alex__> erUSUL : when I use the screen and graphics utility I can change the resolution for the current session. But each time I disconnect, shutdown or restart the computer, I have to change the resolution manually through this utility.
<WeedGrinch> Gusty is 7.10 ?
<sheen> I have an nvidia 8800 GTS 512 (G92 chipset, the latest), I'm on Ubuntu64 7.10 with nvidia drivers 169.09. I have poor performance (about 10/20 fps instead of 50/100 with WinXP) in all games with cedega or wine (half life 2, css, dark messiah, morrowind, Oblivion). I'd like to know if there are any optimisation for my card please.
<freeGNU> i have problem with ADSL USB modem
<hellion0> WeedGrinch: Yes.
<WeedGrinch> Thanks man
<freeGNU> i have problem with ADSL USB modem  , canany bodyhelp me ?
<luca> shouldnt this be enough for read write support ? available = yes browsable = yes public = yes writable = yes
<alex__> erUSUL ; the resolution setting I choose in screen and graphics is not kept in memory...
<PriceChild> freeGNU, give the model number to the channel
<reakta1> Hi guys. I've got a problem - here's what I did: "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /myiso.iso /media/cdrom0" and got:
<reakta1> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so."
<reakta1> If i skip the -t then I get" mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<howlingmadhowie> Bonaldo2000: the port the sshd runs on is given in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. don't forget to restart the server after you modify the file :)
<reakta1> sorry for the 3at once
<adac2> what service is the MTA? it starttts on booting and it takes quite a while
<freeGNU> PriceChild, model of the modem ?
<LjL> reakta1: perhaps the ISO is corrupted?
<freeGNU> PriceChild, model of the modem ?
<reakta1> LjL: nope..
<reakta1> MD5 says so
<ATG> exit
<astro76> reakta1: did you look at dmesg?
<LjL> reakta1: i'd try mounting somewhere else than /media/cdrom0
<erUSUL> alex__: that's really weird in theory the changes get written to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !fixres | alex__
<reakta1> LjL: same thing wherever i try
<ubotu> alex__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PriceChild> freeGNU, would probably be helpful
<Bartounet> re
<reakta1> astro76: "[ 4347.125684] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors|[ 4347.125695] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0."
<freeGNU> PriceChild,  ok
<LjL> reakta1: that's when you tried without the -t?
<astro76> reakta1: I'd guess a wonky iso
<reakta1> LjL: without that it keeps asking for it "mount: you must specify..."
<reakta1> LjL, astro76: let me try the MD5 again just to make sure!
<alex__> erUSU thanks, but I've already tried all this :(   Each time I change something in my xorg.conf, it get backed up and a new version is created.
<Frogzoo> reakta1: looks like your cd's already mounted
<LjL> reakta1: yeah i got that, but since the log talks about FAT, i guess it was trying something other than ISO9660 (such as, well FAT)
<kodge> I need to install windows on this PC for reasons I don't wish to discuss. However whilst installing it says my HDD needs to be NTS ( or something similar to that ) for the installation to go through. Is there something I can do in ubuntu that would allow the process to happen?
<alex__> erUSU right now I have  xorg.conf.1 to xorg.conf.14 ...
<Jupp2> if I'm stalling my / and my /home in different partitions, how big should my / be?
<astro76> kodge: you'll have to resize existing partitions to make space for an ntfs partition for windows
<astro76> !gparted | kodge
<ubotu> kodge: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<hellion0> Jupp2: How big is the drive?
<LjL> kodge: if you want to remove ubuntu, you need to reformat the HD (but i think the Windows installer definitely should be able to do that itself!); if you want to keep Ubuntu too, then you need to shuffle partitions around to make space for a Windows partition
<WeedGrinch> I can't edit the "color" for any of the themes :S
<Jupp2> hellion0, 200G
<hellion0> WeedGrinch: Certain themes can be edited with that menu, others cannot.
<WeedGrinch> Alright ty
<hellion0> You can also add new themes. A good place to look for themes is gnome-look.org
<kodge> ljl: I tried to reformat the drive from windows isntaller disc, but it wouldn't have any of it, said it couldnt do that, and I don't want ubuntu and windows on the PC, just windows ( as this PC is being sold )
<Frogzoo> any way to stop the screen turning orange before the desktop wallpaper gets displayed on login?
<hellion0> Jupp2: 10GB should be robust enough for /
<astro76> kodge: then you should be able to easily delete the existing partitions, but ask in ##windows
<Jupp2> hellion0, thanks
<DIL> recktal, check your syntax mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofile.iso /mnt/iso
<LjL> kodge: well, an Ubuntu live CD (or the GParted live CD) will let you format the drive, however i don't think it'll let you create an NTFS filesystem on it.
<jrib> Frogzoo: it needs to turn some solid color, but you can change the color in gdm settings
<DoYouKnow> hi guys. I have a silly question. What's the hotkey to resize a window in X?
<Slike> hi, i'm having a little problem: i'm using ubuntu 7.10 and the latest ati driver, everything works fine, but if i try to log off, or restart x my computer freezes: it shows my wallpaper and that's it (ctrl-alt-something doesn't work no more, only the power button to shut down, the controlled way...)
<DoYouKnow> a move rather
<hellion0> kodge: it will, however, let you change it to FAT32, then you can change that from the win disc.
<reakta1> DIL: got that right
<LjL> kodge: perhaps the Windows CD you have is an upgrade-only CD? (so it expects a Windows installation to already exist)
<Jupp2> LjL, gparted will let you format NTFS
<DoYouKnow> I need to move a window since it went off my screen
<DRebellion> DoYouKnow: alt+f10 to maximise...
<astro76> DoYouKnow: alt + drag anywhere in window
<kenalex> hello
<DoYouKnow> ty
<Bonaldo2000> eh, I just changed the port my ssh server listens to from 22 to 223 in this file: "/etc/ssh/sshd_config", and restarted with this: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart". Now the server is not responding. How come? (luckily it stands right next to me so I can plug a keyboard and monitor in it if all goes wrong!)
<LjL> Jupp2: ah, i didn't think NTFS support was so advanced.
<Frogzoo> jrib: how do I access gdm settings? sys -> admin -> login window did it previous releases/just not gutsy
<kenalex> what tool in ubuntu can i use to calculate md5 sum of a CD ISO image file ?
<freeGNU> PriceChild, Broadband router , Doulports ,     Pa 10  , there is no logo on it
<LjL> !md5 > kenalex    (kenalex, see the private message from Ubotu)
<astro76> kenalex: md5sum
<WeedGrinch> How do I change the bottom toolbar color?
<kenalex> thanks astro76
<bulmer> Bonaldo2000-> what do you mean it does not respond? what steps did you do to test?
<jrib> Frogzoo: ah yes, that's a bug.  It's on launchpad.  You need to edit some file directly.  If you can't find the bug, let me know and I'll search
<kodge> ljl: perhaps. Is there still any way around it?
<freeGNU> PriceChild, Broadband router , Doul ports ,     Pa 10  , there is no logo on it
<astro76> kenalex: always try the obvious, tab completion helps ;)
<Bonaldo2000> bulmer: i just can't ssh into it!
<hellion0> WeedGrinch: Right-click, Preferences.
<alex__> erUSU , you have no other idea about my problem ?
<DoYouKnow> this is great... awesome. btw, compiz-fusion is awesome with ATI in gutsy. it was 1,2,3
<Frogzoo> jrib: ah thanks, googling away now
<WeedGrinch> Thanks man!
<Bonaldo2000> bulmer: just a sec!
<Bonaldo2000> bulmer: think I've been a fool hehe
<LjL> kodge: well, Jupp2 said GParted does let you format as NTFS, so try that
<PriceChild> freeGNU, is it an isp modem?
<valefly> is there any known probs with theflash plugin?
<PriceChild> valefly, /topic
<bulmer> Bonaldo2000-> we wouldnt tell anyone if you dont mention it
<howlingmadhowie> Bonaldo2000: try ssh ip_address -p 233
<LjL> kodge: if that fails, you really do need to ask in ##windows
<freeGNU> PriceChild, yes
<PriceChild> freeGNU, go to their website and find a picture or support page about it
<PriceChild> freeGNU, can't help unless we know what it is
<Bonaldo2000> bulmer: I just still used port 22, doh! Please don't tell anyone. And delete the log of the channel!
<bulmer> Bonaldo2000-> good luck  :)
<freeGNU> PriceChild,  ok , thanks PriceChild  , i'll try to find that
<DIL> WeedGrinch, rc on border Preferences
<WeedGrinch> I found it :)
<hellion0> cool.
<WeedGrinch> Thanks everyone
<valefly> PriceChild: every time i go to a web page that requires flash it tries to reinstall flash eitherthought it's alredy installed
<reakta1> LjL, astro76: You were right - iso got corrupted somehow! wow...
<Jasmin_> http://www.airtel.co.in/level2_t3data.aspx?path=1/106/179 i hav this modem n i hav to connect in kubuntu how do i do
<PriceChild> valefly, well then its not installed
<Zimmer> nemilar: no luck, if I use those options outlined, it still doesnt work
<Zimmer> Ubuntu still doesnt detect the GFX
<Zimmer> if I lower the resolution, then it restarts
<Unipal>  One monitor okay, two monitors with Twinview crash. I've tried everything in xorg.conf, etc. Is there a known bug with Gutsy/nvidia/Twinview?
<luca> no sound in youtube videos ... any idea ?
<luca> local sound works great
<kodge> ljl: how would I change the partition to ntfs in gparted, if I booted up in the 7.10 livecd
<DRebellion> luca: gnash or non-free?
<luca> non-free
<theunixgeek> Are there any Google Sketchup alternatives for Linux?
<Dimitree> hmmmmm
<Dimitree> i did a 10gb ubuntu install and now i have 64mb free
<Dimitree> how do i check whats taking so much space ?
<unop> kodge, i'm not sure that would be possible from a live CD -- you could try formatting the partition with mkfs at a terminal - mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdXX
<hellion0> Dimitree: try df -h in a Terminal?
<LjL> !diskfree > Dimitree    (Dimitree, see the private message from Ubotu)
<doug__> PriceChild,  i have a linksys WUSB54GSC FOR MY WIFI I CAN NOT GET IT WORKING AT ALL THINK YOU CAN GIVE ME A HAND?
<Dimitree> ok
<WeedGrinch> Is editing the boot screen hard?
<unop> !caps
<kodge> Unop: Its just one partition, the main HDD, all 150gb of it, that would surely cause the PC to just die/
<PriceChild> doug__, tell the channel what doesn't work
<DIL> Dimitree, TOP
<doug__> PRICE THE WHOLE THING I PLUG IT IN AND IT WILL NOT WORK
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<doug__> oops sorry
<doug__> caps was on
<luca> DRebellion works now ... i had to close xmms ... is there any change having it  working both at the same time ?
<DRebellion> luca:  i don't know
<unop> kodge, you are using gparted to partition a disk or create another new partition -- use mkfs.ntfs to format the new partition you
<unop> s/you//
<voice> hello
<reakta1> How do I mount an ISO image as a CD Drive? (not HDD)
<LjL> reakta1: there isn't a difference...
<unop> reakta1, at a terminal - mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /mountpoint
<WeedGrinch> alcohol %120
<kodge> Unop: Im just wanting to change this partition that im using ( it has ubuntu on it ) and make it ntfs so I can install vista on it
<WeedGrinch> i prolly spelled it wrong
<WeedGrinch> just google it
<DIL> reaktal , mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofile.iso /mnt/iso
<WeedGrinch> or taht
<WeedGrinch> :)
<unop> kodge, just pop the vista CD in then, it can take care of this problem for you
<WeedGrinch> Is editing the boot screen hard?
<Lettuc3> after a default lyx install, i can't seem to view/convert eps documents into a viewable format, get the error 'error converting to loadable format', anyone come across this before, and how to fix it?
<reakta1> LjL: i'm trying to serve a cd to wine but it won't recognize it..
<LjL> WeedGrinch, what you're thinking of is a Windows programs as far as i know.
<kodge> Unop: yeah thats the problem, it didnt
<theunixgeek> WeedGrinch: you mean Grub?
<larson9999> WeedGrinch, that kinda built in functionality is on my list of reasons i switched to linux
<LjL> !usplash > WeedGrinch    (WeedGrinch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lettuc3> i mean, this was after installing lyx as a latex editor.
<WeedGrinch> I thought he was on windows, trying to get help with installing ubuntu
<WeedGrinch> my bad :(
<astro76> kodge: all you need to do is delete all the existing partitions and leave it unpartitioned, the windows installer will do the rest, the window installer should be able to do it all, but like we said you need to be asking in ##window
<unop> kodge, i'm not sure how the vista CD works -- you'll need to ask the folks in ##windows
<WeedGrinch> ok thanks
<LjL> reakta1: http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2006-November/023701.html
<tacone> !glash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tacone> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<theunixgeek> tacone: you mean gnash
<cahnewbie> hello every body
<tacone> no, I meant flash :-)
<theunixgeek> oh
<theunixgeek> :P
<cornishman> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cahnewbie> hai
<danny9> whats up ??
<Dimitree> ok i think i'm redy to switch to linux :) i have wubi and winxp and no DVDrom, how can i install ubuntu and format my drive without DVD ?
<Frogzoo> jrib: seems to work, thanks
<Unipal> Twinview problem: One monitor okay, two monitors with Twinview crash. I've tried everything in xorg.conf, etc. Is there a known bug with Gutsy/nvidia/Twinview?
<Frogzoo> Dimitree: you have a cd though?
<Dimitree> no
<cahnewbie> can you told me about eggdrop?
<reakta1> Is there a way to extract a disc's serial number from an ISO image?
<Frogzoo> Dimitree: well it can be done, but only be experts
<WeedGrinch> OK, sorry for my noobyness, I did sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<Frogzoo> reakta1: what's file blah.iso give?
<WeedGrinch> to use usplash, now what?
<LjL> WeedGrinch: eh? that lets you *select* the splash screen to use. if you have only one installed, then there won't be anything to select. but you asked about *customizing* it, didn't you?
<WeedGrinch> Yea
<Dimitree> Frogzoo,  how about if i use partition magic and make partitions for linux and place files there and runt he install from there and format and install on my primary partition ?
<LjL> WeedGrinch: so why didn't you read the second part of the message?
<LjL> !usplash | WeedGrinch
<ubotu> WeedGrinch: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<WeedGrinch> oh, sorry, ty
<reakta1> FrogZoo? The file was corrupted and i got it sorted already.... thanks
<gmcerveny> hello
<gmcerveny> i'm a new ubuntu (and linux) user with a fresh ubuntu server installation, and I've just formatted and mounted my second drive
<gmcerveny> but the ubuntu doc i'm following, tells me to gksudo gedit to edit the fstab file and i don't seem to have gksudo or gedit installed
<gmcerveny> what can I used to edit the fstab file instead?
<DRebellion> gmcerveny: you should have vi
<aricz_> gmcerveny : use pico/nano instead
<Frogzoo> gmcerveny: no gksu? no gedit? did install run to completion?
<hellion0> seconded on using pico or nano.
<gmcerveny> yup
<DRebellion> Frogzoo: its a server, eg no gui
<Frogzoo> DRebellion: oh right
<DRebellion> gmcerveny: go for nano (its the most user friendly)
<gmcerveny> perhaps i'll give nano a try
<gmcerveny> i've used vi in the past, but i've forgotten how to get around it
<gmcerveny> thanks guys
<DRebellion> gmcerveny: make sure you use  sudo nano
<overclucker> gmcerveny: gksudo is meant for graphical apps(gedit) server has no gui, so, no gskudo, or gedit, so instead, sudo vi
<renato_> what virtualization software should I use with ubuntu 64 bits? I plan on installing a windows xp virtual machine o
<aricz_> vi is nice, but you'll need some time to get used to the NON-intuitive ui..
<hellion0> i never could wrap my head around vi(m).
<DRebellion> hellion0: vimtutor is your friend
<overclucker> gmcerveny: then try nano
<n6hgg> yea, vi needs to be looked into before using it
<voice> can i install 32bit ubuntu over the 64bit version and not have to redo the swap parition?
<renato_> voice, yes
<voice> and it will work fine?
<Frogzoo> voice: yes
<renato_> yes it will
<voice> ok
<voice> good
<voice> i just had to check
<voice> thanks to both of you
<renato_> no prob
<browniehead_> whats the best way to update my flash player
<renato_> can anyone tip me in a virtualization package for 64 bits version
<Frogzoo> !flash | browniehead_
<ubotu> browniehead_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<gmcerveny> sweet
<browniehead_> thanks you
<gmcerveny> hello new auto mounted harddrive
<DoYouKnow> how do I get all my windows to keep starting up off the edge of my screen?
<overclucker> hehe
<DoYouKnow> to not keep
<browniehead_> thanks
<dakira> DoYouKnow: are you using compiz?
<DoYouKnow> yeah
<dakira> DoYouKnow: open the CompizConfig Settings-Manager and look for Window Placement.. there you can set it from "smart" (not really) to "centered"
<theunixgeek> Is there a GTK interface designer that can generate source code for you?
<Skiessl> !info unshield
<luca> seems like the automount entry from fstab only mounts the share with write permission for root and read only for user ... how do i make it with write permission for the user too ?
<ubotu> unshield (source: unshield): extracts CAB files from InstallShield installers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Skiessl> o._O
<Limez> Is it possible that wired connection isn't automatic?
<Skiessl> it's kinda slow today
<Limez> my friends' internet isn't working, even wired
<overclucker> theunixgeek: what, you mean liek visual basic?
<overclucker> like
<overclucker> yuk
<daniele_982> hello all someone with a laptop sony vaio fz series??
<theunixgeek> overclucker: sortof, but for gtk
<bulmer> Limez-> automatic?
<DoYouKnow> thanks dakira
<DoYouKnow> I need to install it though. installing now...
<Limez> bulmer, I mean, you don't need driver or something
<Limez> ?
<luca> ?
<Limez> bulmer, he says that wired internet isn't working, but it's working on windows
<bulmer> Limez-> all nic cards requires drivers
<luca> amnyone
<dakira> DoYouKnow: ccsm if where you can adjust about everything regarding compiz
<Limez> bulmer, How do I know which one he needs?
<ankur> I have installed all the required applications required to connect to a bluetooth device and when I try to browse using gnome-bluetooth it says Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations.
<bulmer> Limez-> let him google for the vendor of his nic card and ubuntu
<Limez> bulmer, he uses caiway
<Limez> is there a dutch channel of that
<WeedGrinch> is there a way to get filezilla, or any FTP with a GUI from the terminal?
<daniele_982> hello all someone with a laptop sony vaio fz series??i've problem with brigthness and fn-keys
<CrazyPhil> Hello. What is the best web site for starting with ubuntu? The essential, tutorial, etc. Thanks!
<bulmer> Limez-> i dont know
<erUSUL> WeedGrinch: sudo apt-get install filezilla
<WeedGrinch> lol
<Limez> what is the dutch freenode?
<WeedGrinch> im embarrased now
<WeedGrinch> thanks
<erUSUL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ankur> I am on hardy..some1 help me out pls
<PriceChild> !hardy | ankur
<ubotu> ankur: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<erUSUL> ankur: help for hardy on #ubuntu+1
<lgp> hi
<Frogzoo> daniele_982: fn brightness is broken in later sonys - see /etc/acpi/sonybright.sh
<Znuffy> Hello. What package do I need for X forwarding under ubuntu-server
<Limez> #ubuntu-nl
<ankur> alright thnx guys
<daniele_982> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54619/
<lgp> anyone  who could help me with a problem.....
<overclucker> !ask > lgp
<lgp> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lgp> ok..
<lgp> I cant get the videplayers to work in Ubuntu 7.10
<lgp> Like mplayer
<rsk> lgp: pastebin mplayer -vo x11 file.avi to pastebin
<overclucker> !paste > lgp
<daniele_982> Frogzoo: ????
<lgp> if I try to view a mpg-movie  it says "no video"
<rsk> lgp: do what i say, please.
<lgp> ok
<doug__>  i got this error message when putting something into the ntfs side from gutsy side
<doug__> nevermind i found the prob
<Lettuc3> Slart you around?
<doug__> i need help getting  my linksys usb wireless g network with speedbooster set up
<gpled> how do i set my screen refresh rate?  should be able to do 80 and 85, but i only get 50
<DIL> WeedGrinch, http://ocw.novell.com/suse-linux-enterprise-desktop/get-ready-for-open-source-suse-linux-enterprise-desktop-book-1/Course_listing
<lgp> Ok...tried pasting...
<erUSUL> !fixres | gpled
<ubotu> gpled: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<clinton> Is preload actually useful on slower systems?
<erUSUL> gpled: system>admin>screen graphics
<qwerkus> hi all
<gpled> erUSUL: the only option is 50
<rich__> yoyo
<doug__> can someone please help me with setting up my linksys usb wifi
<lgp> just alot information about the mplayer version
<rich__> doug whats the beef?
<qwerkus> how do you set top image of cube plugin in compiz-fusion, ubuntu 7.10
<rsk> lgp: tried pasting?
<qwerkus> doug__: go to aircrack-ng
<rsk> lgp: where are you failing ?
<lgp> yup
<doug__> qwerkus,  what does that have to do with my usb wifi?
<lgp> well, gets only info on which version of mplayer installed
<qwerkus> doug__: IF your card is supported by the kernel, they will know how to set it there
<rsk> lgp: also, make sure you have a file called file.avi or replace that name with something you have
<qwerkus> aicrack guys are just drivers-geeks
<doug__> qwerkus,  think you can run me through it step by step if i get into trouble?
<qwerkus> doug__: sry, no time right now
<lgp> ok.wait....
<qwerkus> please go and check this page: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_drivers
<DIL> CrazyPhil, http://ocw.novell.com/suse-linux-enterprise-desktop/get-ready-for-open-source-suse-linux-enterprise-desktop-book-1/Course_listing see book2 as well
<rsk> lgp: also i feel discrespected. althou it was only 'mplayer version' in that output couldn't you have posted it anyway? dosen't take much time
<qwerkus> doug__: also, very first step is to know which chipset is hidden in your usb card
<qwerkus> do you know it ?
<doug__> qwerkus,  no i do not
<erUSUL> doug__: lsusb
<doug__> qwerkus,  i can give you the model number
<Belorix> Hey, I got m wireless to install under ubuntu but now its not gtting enough power i have a Linksys WUSB54GSC and ive tryed BUS==”usb”, SYSFS{idProduct}==”0026″, SYSFS{idVendor}==”13b1″, RUN+=”/bin/sh -c ‘echo 1 > /sys/$devpath/device/bConfigurationValue’”
<doug__> qwerkus,  it is not pluged in right now
<lgp> hmm..sorry.rather new to Ubuntu.....
<qwerkus> doug__: ok
<qwerkus> give me the model number
<doug__> qwerkus,  it is WUSB54GSC
<lgp> but,I used 7.04 before and there was no problems vith  videoplayer.....
<Belorix> doug__ i think im having teh same problem are you trying to install it under ndiswrapper?
<doug__> Belorix,  i was
<Belorix> ok try this http://www.paulie-pages.com/?tag=wusb54gsc
<Belorix> it seemed to work for me
<doug__> qwerkus, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13b1:0026 Linksys
<doug__> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 058f:6377 Alcor Micro Corp.
<Belorix> but now im getting trouble with it not getting enough power
<doug__> Belorix, i have tried that but got stuck on part 3
<lgp> do I have to reinstall mplayer?
<doug__> Belorix,  did you get it going with that one?
<Belorix> i got it all p its just noit getting enough power now
<shaft> alguem pode me dar uma força para alterar os controles do xpilot?
<stephen-mason> im looking for a program simmilar to dreamweaver any recomendations?
<Belorix> ive tryed BUS==”usb”, SYSFS{idProduct}==”0026″, SYSFS{idVendor}==”13b1″, RUN+=”/bin/sh -c ‘echo 1 > /sys/$devpath/device/bConfigurationValue’”
<qwerkus> ok, your card seems to have a broadcom chip
<doug__> Belorix,  ah ok
<qwerkus> so: anyone here: isn t the braodcom drivers compiled in kernel since 7.10 ??
<reakta1> qwerkus: as far as I know they're not
<doug__> qwerkus, thank you
<reakta1> qwerkus: they're in the repositories though as the restricted drivers...
<Belorix> reakta1, i beleive not i have the same usb adapter as doug__ and ive looked in restriced drivers
<qwerkus> reakta1: nice
<doug__> reakta1, i can back hat up i have done that as well
<stephen-mason> dreamweaver?
<WeedGrinch> What C++ compiler do you guys use on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> WeedGrinch: g++
<WeedGrinch> ty
<reakta1> which broadcom is that exactly?
<WeedGrinch> How do i handle the windows includes though?
<qwerkus>  reakta1: good question
<doug__> Belorix, if you ever get it working right will you let me know?
<WeedGrinch> <windows.h> etc...
<Belorix> sure will
<reakta1> i see.. just read back a few posts....
<qwerkus> reakta1: model is linksys WUSB54GSC
<Belorix> like i said doug__ all i have to do is get the power issue working
<erUSUL> WeedGrinch: you can not develop for windows on a linux machine how would you run the aplicaton?
<doug__> hey Belorix mind joining me in ##linksys-help?
<WeedGrinch> Well
<Belorix> ill comem
<WeedGrinch> what would the structure of a basic program be?
<qwerkus> Belorix: iwconfig ethX txpower XX
<cs02rm0> does anyone know how i can set a webpage as the wallpaper on my desktop?
<ijamz> hye.
<ijamz> aall
<ijamz> im newbee to ubuntu here
<qwerkus> ijamz: that is not a problem
<amed> super bowl 42
<Belorix> qwerkus, what will that do?
<WeedGrinch> brb
<qwerkus> Belorix: change output power
<browniehead> where can i get a list of the compiz key bindings and stuff?
<browniehead> im new and just got it set up
<qwerkus> Belorix: but i do not think your problem is a tx one
<qwerkus> but rather a rate problem
<Belorix> its worht a try loo
<browniehead> xenu is my homeboy
<Belorix> the lights on
<Belorix> but so faint it cant do anything
<Belorix> but iknow its working becuase it tells me the signal strength of teh accesspoint
<WeedGrinch> damn, my boot screen didnt work :(
<WeedGrinch> Just showed blank
<twentyafterfour> are there known problems with any of the recent updates?  I installed some updates and after rebooting I can only access the "failsafe" gnome session, my normal gnome session kicks me back out to the gdm
<drunkardivan> Hi y'all
<twentyafterfour> I'm not sure if it's related to the recent updates since I don't reboot very often
<cornishman> twentyafterfour: any error notifications when you#re booted back to gdm?
<twentyafterfour> cornishman: nope, just kicks me out - I start to see my desktop load and then boom
<twentyafterfour> and I can't find anything useful in any of my log files
<cornishman> twentyafterfour: you could try deleting the file .ICEauthority in your home directory
<twentyafterfour> I tried turning off all of my startup entries in the gnome-session-properties but that doesn't seem to help
<twentyafterfour> cornishman: thanks, I'll try that
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> I upgraded my Ubuntu, and now Visual Effects does not work anymore ... can you help me?
<cornishman> you might need to log into a failsafe session and use rm .ICEaithority from the command prompt
<cornishman> sorry, .ICEauthority
<twentyafterfour> thanks cornishman, I'm in the failsafe session now. I'll see if that helps.
<Zimmer> :( my 8800GTS will not work with Ubuntu
<Zimmer> this is bad
<Zimmer> :(
<The_mak> hey can any one tell me where to register login name
<The_mak> for irc
<danand_> Zimmer - thats an nVidia card right?
<voice> how do i get rid of the linux swap parition?
<voice> partition*
<twentyafterfour> rapcha: what version did you update to?
<twentyafterfour> voice: you can delete it with fdisk. if you just want to turn off swapping use the command "swapoff"
<Zimmer> : yes
<Zimmer> danand_ : yes
<danand_> voice - you can use the GParted tool
<voice> well
<rapha> twentyafterfour: I'm using 7.10 ... I just updated through the orange symbol. No OS upgrade.
<voice>  i want to get rid of it and ubuntu from my computer
<voice> ubuntu i can format in partition magic
<danand_> Zimmer - what is the exact nature of the problem?
<Zimmer> danand_ : it will just show a blank screen after boot
<Zimmer> I boot into the options, then go to safe boot
<Zimmer> and nothing
<voice> but partition magic can't handel the swap partion :S
<krim> I just moved the scroll bar on Firefox (the one on the right you know) to the left side and I don't know how I did it. Anyone know how to get it back to the right?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a known issue with firefox in ubuntu 7.04? It regularly segfaults with this message:   /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 25473 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<twentyafterfour> voice: you can boot up with the ubuntu live cd and use gparted
<danand_> voice - use GParted tool on the live CD
<voice> Ok
<voice> thank you
<rapha> voice: Why not use GParted? There's a LiveCD with it
<rapha> oops too slow :)
<twentyafterfour> seven_six_two: it might be flash related
<voice> hehe
<voice> thanks to all three of you :D
<Seven_Six_Two> twentyafterfour, ok. maybe I
<DreamLnr> can comebody give me a link about installing gutsy video drivers on hp dv6000?
<danand_> Zimmer - have you installed the nVidia restricted driver yet
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe I'll try the closed source flash plugin.
<donald_> how do i remove Ubuntu desktop and related files/programs?
<DreamLnr> i cant get the resolution above 800c600:(
<twentyafterfour> seven_six_two: you could try updating to the latest flash version from adobe. firefox used to crash a lot here but it doesn't anymore
<nathan_101> join #compiz
<ompaul> donald_, why not start with the server install that seems a slightly not good way to work - much faster with the other CD
<nathan_101> >.<
<Seven_Six_Two> twentyafterfour, so uninstall the one from the repo and install from the site?
<luca> can someone please have a look at this , and please tell me what am i doing wrong .. and not able to get read write permission from vista http://pastebin.ca/890285
<luca> http://pastebin.ca/890285
<luca> ups
<meoblast001> hello..... im having 2 problems today.... my first is small.... everytime i start up my system, it asks me this question http://www.pastebin.ca/890287 ......... how do i fix this problem?
<donald_> anyone know how to remove ubuntu desktop and all related programs?
<kranny> help me:i couldnt make beryl only for a particular user
<twentyafterfour> krim: right click and look for text direction
<kranny> help me:i couldnt make beryl work only for a particular user
<ompaul> !beryl | kranny
<rapha> twentyafterfour: do you still speak with me? :)
<ompaul> !repeat | kranny
<ubotu> kranny: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ubotu> kranny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BernieSan> anyone has tried lm-sensors on an HP?
<twentyafterfour> rapcha: what do you need?
<kranny> ubotu: beryl works fine for me on my root account
<Javid> This channel is like a competition to see who can be the least helpful while answering everything with a bot macro.
<kranny> ubotu:but on a normal account nothing happens
<Javid> !lolcats
<ubotu> i iz so bored of lolcats. speek english!
<rapha> twentyafterfour: no c :) ... I would like Visual Effects to work again - running 7.10, and after the last update it stopped working.
<BernieSan> ubotu: lm-sensors
<ijamz> ive downloaded wine but quiet blur to use it...forgive me for my dumbness
<kranny> ubotu:help
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<luca> why i dont have write permission for this share ? >>  http://pastebin.ca/890285
<Javid> ubotu: kirbydance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirbydance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> Hi people i ve a Dell Inspiron 1520 Laptop and i ve installed 7.10 in it . Now i tried configuring Wireless In Ubuntu. I ve a NetGear Wireless Router Installed .I ve password Enabled in it to avoid other people using it but what happens is that i am not able to connect to the wireless network though Ubuntu recognizes the router . I am able to do the same using Ubuntu to an other Network which does not have password enabled . can someone help me please ?
<rrev1> I am having a problems with installing python programs.  I am using Fedora any information would be greatly appreciated.
<linux__alien> I am desparately in need of the connection
<Randomtime> linux__alien: WPA or WEP
<ijamz> especially on how to install windows program eg autocad
<twentyafterfour> rapcha: you could try removing the updates .. using synaptic or aptitude to revert to the previous version of compiz
<Javid> rrev1, this is not the fedora channel
<Seven_Six_Two> oh this is odd...I searched for flash in synaptic but it seems there is no plugin installed. I can use youtube though, so there is one...
<linux__alien> Randomtime: I ve given the password type as WEP
<DIL> !navicat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about navicat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donald_> anyone know how to remove ubuntu desktop and all related programs?
<rapha> twentyafterfour: I'd rather find out if there's any error message of _why_ it is not working, but thx
<DreamLnr> can comebody give me a link about installing gutsy video drivers on hp dv6000? i cant get the resolution above 800c600:(
<twentyafterfour> seven_six_two: I know it's not the normal ubuntu way of doing things but I installed flash directly from adobe
<kranny> anyone help plz?Beryl works fine on root account but it normal account it doesnt even load
<ompaul> kranny, you were told once by the bot - compiz is the way forward
<ompaul> !compiz | kranny
<ubotu> kranny: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<linux__alien> Randomtime: How do i rectify it
<Randomtime> linux___alien: well, it isn't a driver issue, try switchign to WPA on the router (more secure) and see if that works
<twentyafterfour> kranny: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kranny> 7.04
<Seven_Six_Two> twentyafterfour, yeah, I'm sure I can do that, but I expected to see one in synaptic for me to remove...
<twentyafterfour> kranny: can you apt-get compiz-fusion?
<larson999> anyone here try getting that magicjack thing working in linux?
<twentyafterfour> seven_six_two: that is kinda strange
<kranny> twenty afterfour: thanks
<DiceyDays> Anyone know a good program that will give a chipset, and harddrive info?
<danand_> kranny - you have a root account??
<BernieSan> diceyday: lm-sensors
<Seven_Six_Two> twentyafterfour, I installed ubuntu over debian a little while ago, but I only kept my home, and that's not where the plugins are.
<drunkardivan> Opinion question: should I wait for Hardy Heron to get my wife's Acer 5520 running Ubuntu?
<twentyafterfour> diceydays: device manager in the system menu
<linux__alien> Randomtime: In Ubuntu i gave the WEP key the 13 Digit Key as input. Thats right?
<kranny> twentyafterfour: will i have to remove beryl first?
<linux__alien> I tried both the Ascii option and the hexadecimal option too
<atmatzidis> hello
<kranny> danand_:ofcourse as everyone does
<atmatzidis> what must I do in order to install mp4creator?
<twentyafterfour> seven_six_two: look in /home/you/.mozilla/
<Randomtime> linux__alien: Wep should be hex paris
<atmatzidis> apt-get install mpeg4ip doesn't work :-/
<Randomtime> *pairs
<doug__> how do i get three d windows in the fusion on gutsy?
<twentyafterfour> kranny: probably should but I'm not sure
<Mindea> Gaidziai :D
<Randomtime> linux__alien: WEP is totaly broken anyway
<Tuari> DiceyDay not sure if they a linux client but might want to checkout http://www.sisoftware.net/
<linux__alien> Randomtime: I should give the key only right and not the PassPhrase right/
<linux__alien> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> twentyafterfour, oh hell there was one!
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks. I've removed it
<Randomtime> linux__alien: WEP is key based, shoud be 12 hex digit pairs
<Randomtime> linux__alien: sorry 123
<twentyafterfour> seven_six_two: no problem, I hope that fixes it. I bet your flash plugin was outdated or incompatible in some way
<Randomtime> linux__alien: sorry 13 i'll get it right one day
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah probably. I didn't even realize it was there
<meoblast001> can anyone tell me how to get this error message to stop comming up when i start my session http://www.pastebin.ca/890287 ?
<danand_> DiceyDays - you can try lspci, lsusb etc from the command line if that helps - other wise Gnome has a hardware info tool under Preferences -> Hardware info
<twentyafterfour> ok I gotta go test my session .. good luck everyone
<linux__alien> Randomtime: Ok So is there any other way that i could resolve it ?
<DiceyDays> thanks you two
<TheBlackOut> Hey, I am editing the menu.lst in /boot/grub/ so I can boot to Windows. I got it so Windows XP is an option, but what if I wanted XP to be the one it boots to by default?
<DreamLnr> will somebody help me?
<twentyafterfour> and thanks for the tips cornishman
<Randomtime> linux__alien: Try removing security from your router, just for the moment
<linux__alien> Any Idea on how to remove that ?
<linux__alien> can i edit the saved settings ?
<DrHala1> how can i improve webcam quality in ubuntu? are there some restricted drivers or so?
<Belorix> anyone
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Belorix> i have a wusb54gsc wireless adapter and i cant gat it to have enought power
<voice> is there anyway to get rid of the linux swap parition? im looking at gparted right now and it has a "locked" symbol next to the partition
<sheen> Is somebody could help ? I have weird performance with my Nvidia 8800 GTS G92 chipset.
<Mindea> #freeparty
<Mindea> #freeparty
<Mindea> #freeparty
<Mindea> #freeparty
<Belorix> sheen
<erUSUL> voice: swapoff /dev/....
<BernieSan> voice: run LIVECD's gparted
<Belorix> whats it doing>
<TheBlackOut> yep swapoff
<voice> i am running livecd's gparted
<meoblast001> how do i get this error to stop comming up when my session starts  http://www.pastebin.ca/890287
<voice> oh ok
<danand_> TheBlackOut - _think_ you can just swap the order of your OS's in grub so that WinXP will be the first/default entry
<voice> sorry im completely new to linux
<erUSUL> voice: the livecd uses swap partitions if it finds them
<sheen> Belorix, I've just posted, please go here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686582
<voice> oh
<TheBlackOut> danand: But how do I do that?
<voice> so i dont need to delete?
<erUSUL> voice: why do you want to delete it?
<voice> want to redo ubuntu
<Zimmer> danand_ : nvidia restricted driver?
<Belorix> first of all wine doesnt work with all games
<TheBlackOut> I think *think* swap is used for if you dont have a lot of RAM, right?
<voice> i installed  the 64 bit and i want to install the 32bit one instead
<thoreauputic> voice: try  sudo swapoff -a
<sheen> Belorix, I know these games works flawless
<thoreauputic> voice: that turns it off
<sheen> Belorix, there are no graphic bug, just it's very slow
<erUSUL> voice: you can use the already made partitions to install the 32 bit version
<Randomtime> voice: you can keep the swap
<sheen> Belorix, I seen user on wineHQ which were playing to these game at 50 fps =(
<Randomtime> voice: tehre is no difference between 64bit's swap and 32 bit
<danand_> voice - there is a way to turn that off - think you can boot with an option to the kernel like swap=off (or something like that) but sure you can do R-click -> turn off swap from within GParted
<voice> ok thanks guys
<andrisp> hello, is it possible to disable antialiasing in gnome for one specific program (bluefish) ?
<kranny> i think there are no official packages of compiz-fusion for feisty
<Randomtime> voice: no probs
<kranny> is it advisable to install
<Randomtime> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> andrisp: why?
<meoblast001> i guess ill just have to do things the easy way and reinstall xorg and GNOME
<danand_> TheBlackOut - just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file with the command gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and then cut and paste so that WinXP is above Ubuntu in the file (I _think_ this would work)
<andrisp> erUSUL: because i dont like to code with antialiased fonts
<erabbit> \p
<Zimmer> danand_ : nvidia restricted driver?
<stephen-mason> is there a chanel for wine?
<stephen-mason> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<donald_> meoblast001: try sudo dpkg-reconfugure -phigh xserver-xorg
<d3ads0ul> is someone around who may be able to help me get flash working?
<sheen> stephen-mason, #winehq
<TheBlackOut> danand: I was looking it at it and thats what I thought I should do, but my friend made me put the XP entry after "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" so I thought I had to leave it under that.
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless adpeter i have it installed in ndiswrapper now im not getting power anyone?
<erUSUL> andrisp: use a "fixed" font like terminus or Fixed
 * luca fuck this
<Randomtime> #winehq
<erUSUL> !language | luca
<TheBlackOut> danand_: But I will try what you said and report back
<ubotu> luca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thoreauputic> !ohmy luca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy luca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danand_> Zimmer - nVidia provide a linux driver for their cards - but they are not open-source - hence they are restricted drivers
<variant_> TheBlackOut: doesn't matter where it is in the file.. except for updates
<TheBlackOut> ahh, ok, thanks!
<sheen> Belorix, ni idea bout my issues ?
<sheen> Belorix, no idea*
<Zimmer> danand_: installing them where exactly? I cant even boot ubuntu
<andrisp> erUSUL: im using fixed size font already
<randall> hello i am a begginer at ubuntu
<mnemonic_> Does the Firefox 3 beta work for anyone with Pulseaudio on Hardy?
<Belorix> sheen !wine
<Seven_Six_Two> I get an error every time I try to install flashplugin-nonfree. the error is md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz. The Flash plugin is NOT installed
<erUSUL> !hardy | mnemonic_
<Belorix> !wine sheen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine sheen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mnemonic_: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> that's through synaptic
<jrib> Seven_Six_Two: see the /topic
<variant_> Zimmer: when it starts booting is there any text output to the screen at all?
<sheen> Belorix, I've tried #winehq irc already, this is not a wine problem
<meoblast001> donald_:xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<meoblast001>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080203121558
<donald_> Seven_Six_Two: Ubuntu 7.10 ??
<Zimmer> variant_ : no
<erUSUL> Seven_Six_Two: a fix for that is on it's way
<sheen> Belorix, I've tried too #nvidia and #nvnews channel they does not reply
<variant_> Zimmer: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I delete files in directory A if they already exist in B?
<Belorix> sheen !winedoors
<randall> can you use a wireless card with ubuntu
<Belorix> !winedoors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedoors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<variant_> randall: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> donald_, yes. I didn't see the end of the topic. thanks
<jrib> !fishing | Belorix
<ubotu> Belorix: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<unop__> dsnyders, with rsync
<Zimmer> variant_ : 7.10 amd64
<danand_> TheBlackOut - the auto kernel list is auto generated when you update grub, install a new kernel etc - i don't think manually changing the order will hurt _but_ if you do update grub etc you may find the order changes again!
<variant_> Zimmer: ok, 2 seconds please
<randall> i have verizon wireless the card is serrierra wireless 595 how do i use it
<variant_> Zimmer: sorry, had to check the food i'm making :) anyway, when you insert the cd and you choose "safe graphics mode" what is the very next thing that happens?
<Zimmer> variant_ : nothing
<dsnyders> unop_, I thought rsync copied A into B
<variant_> Zimmer: blank screen eh?
<Belorix> Sheen, https://launchpad.net/wine-doors/
<Zimmer> variant_ : screen blank
<variant_> Zimmer: is it a laptop? if so what brand and model is it?
<ene_dene> how do I mount an iso file?
<TheBlackOut> variant_ and danand_: Thanks, it worked!
<sheen> Belorix, thanks I take a look
<variant_> ene_dene: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/location
<jrib> !iso > ene_dene (read the private message from ubotu)
<meoblast001> i have anouther question..... a while ago, someone told me to type in a command containing many (, ), :, and ; and posed it as a funny harmless command (like apt-get moo) but instead it caused the xserver to go insane, i could no longer control the cursor and i shut the system down.... now, at random moments, my x server will crash and i will have to restart my system, does anyone know how to repair this?
<unop__> dsnyders, rsync does much more than just copy files around -- the manpage has more info
<Zimmer> variant_ : desktop PC - E6600, P5N-E SLI, 8800GTS 640MB
<randall> YES DELL INSPIRON 9300
<dsnyders> ene_dene,  mount -o loop [iso] [mountpoint]
<erUSUL> !caps | randall
<DIL> i cannot see video in totem i have audio ny ideas
<ubotu> randall: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<donald_> Seven_Six_Two: are u using i386 or amd64?
<randall> sorry did not know that was shouting
<Belorix> 'I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to git
<ene_dene> dsnyders: thank you
<danand_> Zimmer - not sure i helped too much - but no probs :)
<ene_dene> and all others :)
<Belorix> i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<erUSUL> randall: well is considered shouting on textual communication and are harder to read
<Zimmer> variant_ : ?
<XLV> Zimmer, i have same mb in two systems and ubuntu 7.10 installed ok.. i had to use safe graphics mode though, gpu is 7950gt
<randall> ok sorry
<Zimmer> XLV : its the GFX, I already know that
<dsnyders> ene_dene, You're welcome.  Note: you may need to sudo that
<variant_> Zimmer: did you run the disk checker available from the cd menu? it could be that the cd is corrupt. If you run the check and it says everything is fine then you might need to download the "alternative" installer, it runs in text mode and will get the system up and running. a lot of people have the same graphics card so it shouldn't be a problem once you have it installed, the cd can be funny like that sometimes
<XLV> Zimmer, try text mode install then
<jrib> meoblast001: check your history for what the command was
<donald_> Seven_Six_Two: still here?
<DIL> i dont have video in totem movie player but have audio any ideas why this is so
<variant_> Zimmer: if the disk checker says there is a problem then you should download a new ubuntu image and burn it again
<XLV> Zimmer, i think you press F6 and in boot mode prompt type install or expert etc
<danand_> Zimmer - oops - i'm confusing messages - perhaps one thing at a time for my brain is best :)
<meoblast001> jrib: it was over a month ago, i tried logging back into the IRC channel where the person told me to do this, and that channel didnt save the history of the conversation
<WeedGrinch> Has anyone tried gOS?
<WeedGrinch> I hate it
<Zimmer> variant_ : I cant even check my disk
<variant_> Zimmer: /query me if you are still stuck after trying these things
<Zimmer> it just blanks
<variant_> Zimmer: ok, when you insert the cd nothing at all happens?
<Zimmer> yes, it boots up to the start screen with the options
<WeedGrinch> Anyone know of any screen recording software for Ubuntu?
<Zimmer> "safe mode" etc
<maxownz> is there a difference between safe graphics mode and VGA?
<danand_> Zimmer - can you get to a tty/login screen with CTRL-ALT-F1
<jrib> meoblast001: Can you check if it was just the example bash fork bomb from the wikipedia article on fork bombs?
<variant_> Zimmer: there is a "check disk for defects" option on that options screen
<Seven_Six_Two> donald_, yeah. I was just trying to install it right from the site
<Seven_Six_Two> oh sorry. i386
<meoblast001> jrib: ill check
<variant_> danand_: he doesn't get past boot
<Zimmer> variant_ : I know, I checked it. Nothing showed
<donald_> Seven_Six_Two: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<dra> Is there a specific reason for gtkglextmm not being in Gutsy?
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<kudabhootham> how to download files for ubuntu without net connection?
<variant_> Zimmer: nothing showed? you mean it ran but there was no error or what?
<danand_> variant_ - oh! :(
<kudabhootham> how to download files for ubuntu without net connection?
<meoblast001> jrib: FOUND IT :(){ :|:& };:
<variant_> dra: it's not finnished/good enough/supported/there are different options that will come along
<Zimmer> variant_ : I don't know. Screen goes blank
<dra> variant_: All right, thanks.
<variant_> Zimmer: ok, then it didn't work. i suggest you download the alternate installer and try with that, it's generaly much more reliable in these situations
<jrib> meoblast001: hmm, please don't paste that here.  Well, that command should have no lingering effects after you rebooted so your issues are most likely unrelated
<dra> variant_: What are the different options?
<randall> how do i connect the wireless card do i need to install a driver
<kudabhootham> or_linux, i have problems installing audacious on ubuntu.
<meoblast001> jrib: oh... hmmm... maybe the crashes are related to memory leaks or something that i get from running too many applications
<d3ads0ul> im trying to get flash to work.  i installed the plugin in firefox.  then i did automatix, then i tried the stuff in the topic.  flash still wont play for me.  it lags and freezes, and i never see video.  but i can hear sound
<Ubuntoid> Friend just attempted creating dualboot windows xp/gutsy gibbon only ubuntu boots no selection menu, has he botched it? Thanks
<FrozenDawn> hi there ! got a non-working mouse on xubuntu 7.10. I am trying to discover which is the right device to use on xorg.conf. However, "cat /dev/input/mice, cat /dev/psaux, cat /dev/ttyS0" all print nothing on my screen (got those device names from the dpkg-reconfigure for xorg.conf", Can anyone help me ?
<XLV> Zimmer, when it loads the varous options, press F6, it should go into a prompt, there type install and enter
<kudabhootham> i get many dependency errors.
<meoblast001> jrib: but then again... the crashes are very random
<jrib> meoblast001: run a memtest
<Zimmer> XLV : what difference would that make?
<meoblast001> jrib: i could be reading an article on the web and i imediately start seeing a black screed saying Starting Timidity.....
<Belorix> anyone.....
<meoblast001> jrib: that means it falls back to the termial
<kudabhootham> or_linux, i have problems installing audacious on ubuntu.
<kudabhootham> or_linux, i have problems installing audacious on ubuntu.
<variant_> dra: if you look at the hardy heron roadmap there is a discussion on it, just a sec will get a link
<justin__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dsnyders> unop_, rsync has a tonne of options.  I know the --remove-source-files will remove files from A, but only if rsync copies them to B, not if they pre-exist.
<XLV> Zimmer, it will make the difference that it wont try to load a live cd environment, so if its vga the problem it wont be presented
<meoblast001> jrib: the error is not related to timidity, timidity is just my last start up app so it appears last on the termial
<kudabhootham> i get many dependency errors. what to do? i can't get net connection.
<unop> dsnyders, so, you want to delete from B what does not exist in A? is that right?
<monkeyBox> Has there been a recent update that would possibly prevent my gnome-session from working at all?  I have a desktop and a laptop, and out of the blue they both stop working around the same time
<comicinker> how can I raise the resolution of ubuntu in my virtual machine?
<dsnyders> unop, I want to delete from A what already exsists in B
<Seven_Six_Two> donald_, thanks. I just installed it right from the adobe site, so I'll bookmark that and try it if it keeps crashing
<variant_> dra: this is not what i was looking for but it's a discussion of the different options.. it seems like there is no solid consensus on the best way forward yet: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119189
<TangentBuntu> how do I fix this error?
<TangentBuntu> WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<variant_> comicinker: same way you would on a non virtual machine
<jrib> meoblast001: I'd troubleshoot by running a memtest first.  If that's ok, see if it happens with a different video driver.  nv if you use nvidia, ati if you use fglrx, vesa if you just want something generic etc...
<stephen-mason> can anyone help me install dreamweaver in wine?
<TangentBuntu> stephen-mason: it should be just like in windows
<meoblast001> jrib: how do i run a memtest?
<jrib> meoblast001: it's an option at the grub menu when you boot
<Seven_Six_Two> stephen-mason, except you precede the installer executable with wine
<TangentBuntu> meoblast001: if you have grub installed, you can just run it from there
<monkeyBox> I /thought/ simply accepting recommended updates would be stable.. am I wrong??
<stephen-mason> tangentBuntu: im a total newb, i just moved over from windows a couple days ago. you have to do it through the terminal dont you?
<comicinker> variant_: it offers me resolutions up to 800x600. I would like to see 1024x786
<meoblast001> jrib: TangentBuntu: k ill go try that
<TangentBuntu> ah, I see
<unop> dsnyders, errm -- maybe this then -- (cd A; for i in *; do [ -e B/$i ] && echo rm $i; done)
<monkeyBox> Now when I log in via GDM,  my panel starts up, and it just goes back to the login screen
<TangentBuntu> sorry stephen-mason didn't know ;)
<Redsnaked> join #ubuntu-br
<^root^> i installed Emerald theme manager, and by mistake made the title bar transparent, i want it to restored as it was in actual theme, even tried applying the same theme, but no use...
<stephen-mason> TangentBuntu, help the noob, lol
<ene_dene> and now, how do I unmount the iso image? :)
<monkeyBox> Exact same thing happening on my laptop
<jrib> ene_dene: umount
<Seven_Six_Two> stephen-mason, yes. if you have wine installed, then use something like this:   wine dreamweaver_installer.exe
<WeedGrinch> I downloaded samba, but I cant find it, any help?
<benny269> Hi I program at uni in java and wish to use nedit and javac commands from the terminal in the same way. how can I set this up?
<stephen-mason> where does the exe need to be?
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TangentBuntu> stephen-mason: right click on the icon and go to the "open with" part, just type in wine there and hit okay
<unop> dsnyders, iirc, the rsync equiv is -- rsync --delete -av B A   but i could be wrong
<WeedGrinch> !samba
<stephen-mason> cool
<TangentBuntu> stephen-mason: that's the easier way for you winoobs
<TangentBuntu> ;)
<WeedGrinch> !samba weedgrinch
<luca> i cannot access a shared directory from vista (the shared directory its a ntfs mounted on my debian machine) ... any other shared directoryes that i have works great except the mounted ntfs hdd any idea ?
<stephen-mason> i love you, x :)
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<dsnyders> unop, I'll take a look at those options in rsync.
<TangentBuntu> it work?
<benny269> Hi I program at uni in java and wish to use javac commands from the terminal in the same way. how can I set this up?
<thoreauputic> WeedGrinch: have a look at http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<comicinker> how can I raise the resolution of ubuntu in a virtual machine? It offers me only up to 800x600, I need more
<TangentBuntu> also, isn't there a linux alternative to dreamweaver?
<unop> dsnyders, actually, forget the rsync command, it does more than what you want
<r3r3> yes kompozer
<linux__alien> I am using Dell Inspiron 1520 Laptop. A brand new one got it today and installed Ubuntu 7.10 and somehow managed to get wireless working but now sound is not working I ve a Sigmatel Sound Card thats what windows says  how do i get sound working in Ubuntu
<stephen-mason> it all makes sense now :)
<linux__alien> could someone help me out please?
<Belorix> comicinker, its becuase your graphics card meeds to be insalled with its driver use safe graphics mode
<thoreauputic> !sound | linux__alien
<ubotu> linux__alien: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dsnyders> unop, yeah.  I don't want to delete the files in B if they don't exist in A, which is what that seems to do.
<benny269> Hi I program at uni in java and wish to use nedit and javac commands from the terminal in the same way. how can I set this up?
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<TangentBuntu> I need help with a network error
<comicinker> Belorix: ones again, please
<TangentBuntu> please
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: if you want to re-read that factoid, do /msg ubotu sound
<lksdjf> ah
<TangentBuntu> how do I fix: WARNING: NNET_OpenSocket: bind: Cannot assign requested address
<Belorix> comicinker, its becuase your graphics card meeds to be insalled with its driver use safe graphics mode
<lksdjf> okay, so I'm not the only one who is having issues with sound.
<TangentBuntu> how do I open a port to be assigned
<^root^> anyone? :(
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, the speaker sign shows a red mark near to it and when i click on it i get some error and i checked that whether ALSA is selected and found that its selected
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, when i double click it says no GStreamer Devices found
<comicinker> Belorix:  I don't understand
<benny269> Anyone know how to install JDK so I can use commands such as javac from CLI?
<comicinker> meeds?
<luca> in vista i can see both the /home/luca and the /media/sda1 but i can only access the /home/luca directory ....they both have same config
<sugarhigh> hello, is there an application that will let me use my Rock Band drums as a standard midi device?
<Belorix> comicinker are you using a live cd?
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: did you read the URL in the ubotu factoid?
<TangentBuntu> sugarhigh: it really depends
<sugarhigh> TangentBuntu, on what?
<comicinker> Belorix: I used one, and installed in on my virtual machine
<TangentBuntu> sugarhigh: but I'd doubt it, how would you connect them?
<linux__alien> yes but i read through it but it does not say what to do
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: sound issues are specific to card chipsets etc.
<Belorix> comicinker go to admin - restricted drivers
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<benny269> Anyone know how to install JDK so I can use commands such as javac from CLI?
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: if you open a terminal and type " alsamixer" what happens?
<ScorpKing> I've made some changes to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy and added "Boot a floppy image without a floppy drive" to the bottom of the page. Please check if everything I've added is correct and feel free to fix any mistakes. Hope it's helpfull to someone. :D
<comicinker> Belorix: it doesn't show any restricted drivers
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, it says alsamixer: snd_ctl
<Belorix> then idk your issue
<thoreauputic> !java > benny269
<linux__alien> _open failed for default": no such device
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, thats the error that i get when i run alsamixer
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: sounds like a driver/module issue
<sugarhigh> TangentBuntu, info.product: Harmonix Drum Kit for PlayStation(R)3
<benny269> thoreauputic: is this package going to let me compile and run java? or just use it say online websites?
<dsnyders> unop, I gather the echo in (cd A; for i in *; do [ -e B/$i ] && echo rm $i; done) is for safety purposes?
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: I would try googling your exact sound card
<TangentBuntu> sugarhigh: don't listen to me, I'm not gonna help any, sorry
<thoreauputic> benny269: there is a jdk and a runtime
<unop> dsnyders, errm, let me try this out quick ..
<benny269> thoreauputic: so i assume i want the jdk?
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<thoreauputic> benny269: sounds like it, yes :)
<anto> Heya guys i got a problem, when trying to insert my live cd into my server it loads 3% of the kernel the stops loading
<linux__alien> This is what i get in HardWare Info
<linux__alien> 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<linux__alien> then this should be my sound card right/
<linux__alien> ?
<Belorix> anto, bad burn?
<benny269> thoreauputic: im using gutsy and wanted to use sun java. should I go for iced tea or sun java 5 or 6 (older versions)?
<jrgp> I'd go for the latest official java by sun
<thoreauputic> benny269: I think iced tea is amd64, but I may be wrong...
<AshDragonScale> Belorix: I had this problem with 6.06, i put the same disk in my second drive and it rand and installed fine, that's all I know about that... lol
<Belorix> ashdragonscale with what?
<WeedGrinch> Anyone here own there own ubuntu distro?
<suge> Hello.. I would like to batch convert a bunch of wmvs to xvid... does anyone know of a program that could do that? im using regular ubuntu
<AshDragonScale> Belorix: Ubuntu 6.06 disk
<Belorix> oo
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<anto> Belorix, Nopp workings fine starting on my laptop and this machine
<benny269> jrgp: so that would be 6 then? at uni I think we get api's for 1.2/3 or something like that? will this be a problem in any way?
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: oprn a terminal and type "lspci | grep -i audio"
<gholen> Anyone who knows how to get color on a tv connected to a nvida-card, msg me
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: then try a google search on the result with "Ubuntu" added
<rencore_> in firefox how can i make backspace go back a page
<danand_> suge - if you can find a command line tool to convert you can just write a simple shell script to batch convert
<SpookyET> Banshee has a nice interface. I like it more than Rhythmbox.
<dj_oko> hello everybody
<cabbie> suge: if you have a program to do single conversion, just write a shellscript to perform the batch...
<unop> dsnyders, have a look here - http://pastebin.ca/890331
<linux__alien> This is what i get
<linux__alien> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<benny269> thoreauputic: so that would be 6 then? at uni I think we get api's for 1.2/3 or something like that? will this be a problem in any way?
<suge> yeah.. true. Wonder if ffmpeg can convert wmv to xvid
<linux__alien> There is a bug for this in launchpad
<linux__alien> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: have you tried putting that in google with "ubuntu" added?
<sugarhigh> Is there an application that will allow me to map a USB HID device (gamepad) to keystrokes?
<linux__alien> not sure how to proceed
<linux__alien> yes i did and i got that launchpad link
<ahmad`> how can i activate the scroll button of the mouse ?
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<dsnyders> unop, looking...
<TangentBuntu> something is really bugging me here
<thoreauputic> benny269: you need an opinion from someone who knows - and that isn't me :)
<voice> how do i get flash to work with ubuntu?
<unop> dsnyders, the last line should say " deleted from a..." .. :)
<unop> dsnyders, made a mistake there
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: you might try asking on the mailing list
<nomopofomo> having problems building zsnes :( it says that my version of zlib is not >= 1.2.3 when it is 1.2.3.3
<sherl0k> voice, go visit a youtube page and it'll ask you to install it
<thoreauputic> !lists | linux__alien
<ubotu> linux__alien: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<begginer> can someone tell me pls how can I found out if my kernel support a MPP-encryption?
<sherl0k> nomopofomo, zsnes is in the repo
<sherl0k> aptitude install zsnes
<voice> says its already installed sherl0k
<nomopofomo> holy moly!
<nomopofomo> alright ^_^
<nomopofomo> thanks
<sherl0k> then run zsnes
<sherl0k> voice: aptitude install flashplauyer-nonfree
<sherl0k> er, flashplayer-nonfree
<sherl0k> i believe
<voice> ?
<begginer> how can I find out if a Patch into my kernel or not?
<dinooss> Hello
<WeedGrinch> What are some reccomended ubuntu aps to download?
<unop> !alternatives | WeedGrinch
<jrgp> that depends entirely on what you want to do
<ubotu> WeedGrinch: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<unop> errm, sorry, my bad
<ahmad`> any idea how to make the mouse scroll work ?
<WeedGrinch> same problem here...
<voice> sherl0k i tried putting that into a terminal
<Bupsss> hi there
<voice> and it came up with this
<filthpig> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<dsnyders> unop, you're using some new-to-me command syntax.  However, shouldn't  [ -e ../a/$i ] be  [ -e ../b/$i ] ?
<ConstyXIV> is there some easy way to keep your ~ in sync with another machine? (difficulty: other machines are a powermac and winXP box)
<Bupsss> hi have a small problem with my ubuntu, i cannot access the wifi network
<dsnyders> unop, I'm assuming that that's the existence test.
<Bupsss> it keeps asking the wep key
<ConstyXIV> Bupsss, is it WEP-secured?
<ylemercier> hi all
<unop> dsnyders, i'm working under the assumption you want to delete from A what already exists in B .. so what you need to do is walk through each file in B and test it's existance in A, if it exists, delete it from A ..
<Ajasena> #ubuntu-br
<andax> Bupsss: this means, the network you try to access is encrypted and you need that key
<unop> dsnyders, which is why it's  [ -e ../a/$i ] and not the other way around
<Ajasena> ?
<ylemercier> does someone know if perl 5.8.8 comes with native threads support (compile arg at install-time) ???
<unop> ConstyXIV, sure, as long as you can mount the remote machines' folders locally you can use rsync to keep the different directories in sync
<voice> that link doesn't help at all
<voice> i've tried installing it through firefox's plugin manager
<voice> i've tried downloading it from the flash site itself
<dsnyders> unop.  Right!  Yes.
<ConstyXIV> unop, and could you set it up to where it would initiate the sync while, say, on network XYZ and on AC power?
<mewino> i unistalled my sound drivers and now my gnome desktop will not load
<begginer> how can I find out if a Patch into my kernel or not?
<mewino> does anybody have the link where i can fix it
<meoblast001> hello.... im having a slight problem..... the size of the font on my login screen is huge...... how do i fix this?
<unop> ylemercier, i assume perl is built with ithreads by default on all platforms -- perl -V tells you
<unop> begginer, why do you want a patch into your kernel?
<thoreauputic> begginer: might be more useful to say what you are trying to do...
<unop> ConstyXIV, i'm sure you can -- but i dunno how its done :)
<begginer> unop, for a pptp-tunnel, this should be with MPPE encrypted
<mbb> trying to see a Hawaii beach webcam "http://www.honolulu.gov/multimed/waikiki.asp", doesn't work with Linux, would appreciate ideas on fixing this.
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, i asked the ALSA channel and they gave me a link where there were some solutions
<linux__alien> i ve currently done this
<linux__alien> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, can i do that
<begginer> and I dont know if my kernel support MPPE
<linux__alien> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<linux__alien> this is the link i got
<Tygir> any ideas how i can get an .avi to play in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: I don't know - but the alsa people should know a thing or two :)
<dsnyders> mbb, problem is with the webcam.  We'll have to go to Hawaii to fix it. :-)
<mewino> how do i get my gnome desktop to start working again
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: I'm not a sound expert, sorry :)
<ylemercier> tx unop, my underlying pb is that the use threads give me a "no threads support"-like ...
<jack-desktop> who knows anything about pamusb?
<mbb> dsnyders: ha, I'm up for that. however, it does work from the MS side of this computer.
<begginer> thoreauputic, for a pptp-tunnel I should encrypt it with MPPE encryption, and I dont know if my Kernel support this?
<ylemercier> well, i think i've messed up the perl 5.10.0 installation
<meoblast001> oh no.... i forget how to change font sizes.... i dont have fonts in system > preferences
<thoreauputic> begginer: I don't know anything about pptp, sorry
<begginer> thoreauputic, but you can tell me perhaps, how can I found out if a patch into my Kernel or not?
<meoblast001> how do you change fonts in gnome?
<Tygir> i cant seem to get .avi to play....any help?
<mnemonic_> Tygir, which player did you try?
<unop_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<klndz3> Does anyone know where I could find the NTP Daemon?
<Tygir> mnemonic_: i have tried vlc and mplayer, and i have all codecs installed....w32codecs....
<thoreauputic> vpn | begginer
<alliktac> how do i turn on servers in ubuntu desktop
<thoreauputic> !vpn | begginer
<mnemonic_> Tygir, AVI is only a container format and not a video codec. Can you try to find out what codec it actually is? If you run mplayer from a terminal it might display some information.
<ubotu> begginer: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<xyzee> Help please, I want to set up a printer conected to ubuntu so I can print from a remote machine
<Tygir> mnemonic_: how do i run mplayer from the terminal and try and open the .avi file?
<ompaul> !pptp
<ubotu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<meoblast001> can someone tell me how to change my font size on the login screen (GDM)?
<sugarhigh> i have a gamepad showing up in the device manager as /dev/input/event6 is there a way i can map the buttons to a keyboard?
<mewino> does anybody know how to start gnome, i can boot up my computer
<mnemonic_> Tygir, hm try to see the properties in the file manager first and look for the "MIME type".
<un0p> begginer, there is a ppp_mppe module available on debian and ubuntu -- you dont need to patch or rebuild your kernel
<meoblast001> how do you change the font size on GDM login manager
<tussey> what's the easiest way to install a VNC server?
<klndz3> Does anyone know where I could find the NTP Daemon?
<ompaul> !vnc | tussey
<ubotu> tussey: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<un0p> klndz3, you'll need to install one
<tehmass> HEy guys.. Does ubuntu have minimal cd or just th~e desktop ver
<un0p> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tehmass> i know wut thy r
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, Sound works :)
<tussey> I know what VNC is. I don't want to VNC over SSH
<tehmass> when im at the site i see just the one
<tussey> can't I do apt-get install something
<un0p> tehmass, the standard ubuntu CD is just "the desktop" :)
<klndz3> tehmass, follow the link and you can get one to use
<thoreauputic> klndz3: /usr/sbin/ntpd - but you don't need to use that - install ntpd and it will start on boot
<tehmass> so the live cd?
<tehmass> i have kubuntu now
<Tygir> mnemonic_: sorry, im a newb....can you explain more?
<tehmass> i jus want the reg ver
<un0p> tehmass, click the link above to get the minimal CD
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: cool :)
<tehmass> and all i see is desktop but ill look more sense you answered my q :D
<DIL> does JDBC and ODBC conflict
<klndz3> Thank you un0p, thoreauputic
<linux__alien> The backports works
<DIL> drivers
<linux__alien> good that it didnt break my wireless
<tehmass> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> tussey, you know I found this link here you might find it useful      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<tehmass>   ?
<tussey> !vnc server | tussey
<jeso> I can't record two tracks in Ubuntu's Audacity.  Anyone know why?
<lollo> well guys, i don't need cleaner programs, i dont need antivirus with ubuntu but ... do i need a program for the defragmentation ?
<WeedGrinch> When will the next ubuntu update be?
<InspectorCluseau> lollo, no
<lollo> omg lol
<thoreauputic> lollo: no you don't need defrag either
<lollo> LOOL
<mnemonic_> Tygir, right click the video file and select properties. A window will be displayed which should show the so called "MIME type" of the file. This says something about the file's contents. Please tell me what it says.
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<lollo> no need to do the defrag ? the OS does it for me ?
<un0p> lollo, it depends on the filesystem -- and it's all taken care of for you
<InspectorCluseau> lollo, Linux file systems work a little differently
<ompaul> !lol | lollo
<ubotu> lollo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lollo> ok sorry
<thoreauputic> lollo: Linux file systems tend to have a clue, in other words ;p
<linux__alien> thoreauputic, Ubuntu rocks . Fedora Core 8 didnt recognize my wireless card itself :)
<Tygir> mnemonic_: ahhhh, ok thanks for explaining...here is the MIME type "video/x-msvideo"
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: \o/
<justin__> I wish Compiz wasn't a default option.
<ompaul> WeedGrinch, security updates are done as and when needed for the supported materials, the next new edition will more than likely be in April 2008
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<jeso> Anyone know why I can't record multiple tracks in Audacity?
<linux__alien> I am happy that Ubuntu just made it so easy . I was worried to break my head with Firmware
<linux__alien> good Ubuntu works out of the box
<linux__alien> thanks
<linux__alien> cya later
<linux__alien> got to go now
<linux__alien> cya
<belavkard> Belorix: check if it is detected lshw -C network
<linux__alien> bye thoreauputic
<klndz3> thoreauputic: The "install ntpd" command did not work
<linux__alien> thanks for your help
<nigro> hi
<thoreauputic> linux__alien: o/
<andres99> Hello.Help me please.My problem is "kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on hda7"
<belavkard> linux__alien: one should check whether it works out of the box, and on the box. :)
<lollo> Oo .... oO .... ubuntu is gorgeoussssssss
<mnemonic_> Tygir, can you try to play it with a player that uses the gstreamer engine? That can be the Totem Video Player for example. If you have installed all gstreamer plugins (good, bad, ugly) it should work.
<ompaul> klndz3, the command is          sudo apt-get install ntpd
<linux__alien> lol
<linux__alien> :
<linux__alien> :)
<belavkard> it is very important what hardware you have.
<ompaul> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
 * klndz3 facepalms
<Tygir> mnemonic_: is totem the default player?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Belorix> belvakard will do i have to rebott into ubuntu hold on
<eka> hi all
<mnemonic_> Tygir, yes. But its capabilities vary depending on which gstreamer plugins you have installed - so make sure you install (gstreamer0.10-good, bad, ugly, ffmpeg).
<chabal> Hi, I just enabled my nvidia restricted driver and i still can't get compiz to work:(
<belavkard> many a time there are people who expect an open system to run on hardware that the manufacturer neither releases a linux driver for, nor releases information needed to write a linux driver.
<mewino> does anybody know why ubuntu will not boot after unistalling the sound drivers
<chabal> i tried normal and extra effect and nothing:(
<thoreauputic> ompaul: I think "lol" is what people are doing when they lean on a lamp post - ah, wait, that's "loll"
<un_op> klndz3, actually - ntpd doesnt exist as a package, but openntpd does - sudo apt-get install openntpd
<Tygir> mnemonic_: yeah, i just made sure i had all gstreamer plugins installed...and i do...
<klndz3> un_op, I just figured that out :-D
<mnemonic_> Tygir, and does it work with Totem?
<eka> I have a laptop with a intel 3495 wireless card... that is configured to work in roaming mode... is there any way to configure it to boot configured and use wpa tkip?
<belavkard> totem is good, but as a personal preference, i use mplayer.
<belavkard> perhaps i've just got used to it.
<andres99> kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on hda7
<Tygir> mnemonic_: nope...i try to open it and it just closes...doesnt play anything...just closes...
<klndz3> un_op: It seems openntpd as a package doesn't exist either. "E: Couldn't find package openntpd"
<tehmass> the minimal cd u can boot from yes?
<OEDL> hola soy nuevo
<OEDL> primera ve que utilizo el opera
<OEDL> y es fenomeno
<un_op> klndz3, you probably need to update your sources list -- sudo apt-get update ..
<un_op> tehmass, errm, what do you think? :)
<cayou99> Hi, I have some problems with the flash plugin, can anyone help?
<OEDL> quiero utilizar SO de linux
<tehmass> well i did for kubuntu
<thoreauputic> !es
<un_op> !es | OEDL
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> OEDL: please see above
<mnemonic_> Tygir, there may be a chance that the file uses a wmv9 or wmv10 format and utilizes DRM. In this case you will not be able to play it.
<klndz3> un_op: already tried that, I just did it again, but  I still got the same error
<mnemonic_> Tygir, but please read the ubuntu wiki - maybe you'll find something there that I've missed.
<Tygir> mnemonic_: i dont think it does...i downloaded a TV show...off of usenet...i dont think there is any wmv9 or 10 or DRM...
<un_op> klndz3, errm, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<klndz3> un_op: 7.10 Gusty
<klndz3> Regular Ubuntu
<mnemonic_> Tygir, hm I cannot really think of anything else to do if you tried all players. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<un_op> klndz3, errm, make sure you have a valid sources.list file and that you have universe enabled
<un_op> !w32codecs | Tygir,
<ubotu> Tygir,: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tygir> mnemonic_: 7.10
<tehmass> if i use the Regular 700mb dvd image will it install the unessacry bloatware?
<Tygir> un_op: i already installed the w32codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> tehmass: What do you mean by bloatware?
<belavkard> tehmass: there is necessary bloatware?
<tehmass> junk
<un_op> Tygir, it's likely that the file you downloaded is corrupt or not a valid wmv file - have you tried another wmv file to see if it's not the codec/player's fault
<Jon_> For some reaosn the volume controls don't work
<belavkard> tehmass: one man's junk.
<tehmass> and is it as upto date as the minimal
<Jon_> Like if i change them in alsamixer they work
<Jon_> but not on the gnome panel
<Jon_> The XMMS volume controls don't work either
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you have a specifc question are are you just trolling
<tehmass> well i meant does it install it automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> tehmass: Do you have a specifc question are are you just trolling
<belavkard> tehmass: if you are asking if the packages on the .iso are the same as those on the repos, the answer is yes.
<tehmass> or can i unselect it?
<un_op> tehmass, what's junk to you might not be junk to someone else -- if you are looking to build a system up from scratch, i suggest doing a base install using the minimal CD and then installing the packages you need on top of that
<klndz3> un_op: I believe that may have been the issue
<tehmass> ya thats waht i want to do. I cant find the minimal cd for ANYTHIN
<belavkard> tehmass: if you're installing from the livecd, i don't think you can. but i do believe there's an advanced mode on the alternate cd.
<un_op> !minimal | klndz3
<ubotu> klndz3: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tehmass> ive searched google with all lists
<un_op> tehmass, the link is up there ^^^^^^^^^
<Jack_Sparrow> tehmass: alternate cd is text only install...
<tehmass> kkkkk
<tehmass> Thx
<tehmass> i didnt see that before
<tehmass> thats fine Jack_Sparrow
<Tygir> un_op: im trying to download another video now...i'll try that to see if its the specific file...
<aragorn> can anybody help me remember where to find 'reconnect on disconnect' or something similar to that ?
<Guil-T> how can i uninstall the adobe flash plugin
<toresn> how do i turn off boldMode in aterm?
<un_op> aragorn, whats this in regards to?
<ubuntu> helló
<Guil-T> how can i uninstall the adobe flash plugin
<un_op> !flash | Guil-T
<ubotu> Guil-T: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<Jack_Sparrow> Guil-T: How did you install it?
<tehmass> i got a 64bit amd but the x86 still works with it yes?
<un_op> Guil-T, errm, sorry, i misread you
<Guil-T> throught the firefox plugin manager
<aragorn> un_op, i just dont remember where to find it. been lookin' everywhere [uses gnome xchat]
<tehmass> correctly with out error
<Jack_Sparrow> Guil-T: Please also avoid repeating
<ubuntu> swap 2,5 GB ????????
<Belorix> belavkard when i do that command whats it suppose to do?
<klndz3> un_op: Which Repositories do you recommend that I enable?
<bentob0x> how do you do a sudo cp?
<un_op> aragorn, iirc, xchat auto-reconnects you if you disconnect you
<andax> is there a package for advanced power-management? It seems, i can't set the HD to stop within the common power management. HD is always turning on and off, even whern there is nothing to write to HD.
<Guil-T> k
<bentob0x> I mean to copy files using administrator account
<tehmass> su
<bentob0x> ah k
<tehmass> or sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> tehmass: not the best way
<andax> i think this stresses the HD
<un_op> klndz3, that depends on what you want to install -- i usually enable them all
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<tehmass> maybe not. :D
<tehmass> but
<tehmass> will x86 work on a amd64bit cpu?
<Jack_Sparrow> bentob0x: use sudo, gksudo.. or even gksudo nautilus
<Tygir> can ubuntu play .wmv files?
<Tortured> tehmass, yes
<bentob0x> tehmass: sudo cp blah blah doens't work
<rsk> Tygir: yes
<andax> tehmass: yes, it will
<bentob0x> it's on ssh
<thoreauputic> !restricted | Tygir
<ubotu> Tygir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tehmass> kk i thought he meant waht cmd.. use for sudo
<tehmass> i said su or sudo :P
<wittyphotons> hey quick question re: partitioning
<mewino> ubuntu will not boot gnome not working
<tussey> what's better? tightvnc or vnc4server? I'm torn between which one to install
<toresn> how do i turn off boldMode in aterm? i've tried 'Aterm*boldMode: off/false'
<Belorix> I have a WUSB54GSC wireless card i have it installed but no power getting to it, i know its working becuase i can detect wireless networks but i cannopt connect cuase again no pwer
<tehmass> Have they fixed the FLash error for amd64?
<klndz3> Belorix: Does it work on other OS's?
<un_op> toresn, have you read the aterm manpage?
<someoneA> Hello, how come when I maximize a window it maximizes on my two screens and not in just one? Is there a way to change this?
<Belorix> klndz3 yes
<wittyphotons> which filesystem would i use on a partition onto which i intend to install windows xp?
<belavkard> Belorix: when you say no power getting to it, what is it that you mean?
<Belorix> the light is VERY faint
<Guil-T> its just so crowded in here
<nikolam> tehmass, : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<Belorix> ive tryed
<klndz3> Belorix: Have you seen if wlan is enabled in the terminal?
<Belorix> belavkard ive tryed using custoim rule 99
<klndz3> If there is SOME light, then it proba yis
<un_op> wittyphotons, that's a question to be asked in ##windows really -- but anyway, you dont need to format the partition, the XP install CD will format it for you
<klndz3> probably is*
<Belorix> klndz3 how do i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guil-T: Which browser are you using..?
<toresn> un_op: yes
<Guil-T> firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Guil-T: USe synaptic and tell it to remove completely
<Belorix> klndz3: how do i do that
<Guil-T> but how do you do that talking to me
<wittyphotons> un_op: well, if i'm installing windows over ubuntu rather than the other way around. i'm partitioning right now and just was curious if i should use ext2 or fat32 or what
<klndz3> Belorix: Be patient, is it a PCI or a USB card
<wittyphotons> ;(
<Guil-T> like yout name in bold and mine:
<Belorix> klndz: usb
<Guil-T> thats what i though pm did
<un_op> toresn, have a look at this .XDefaults - http://www.0xdef.net/data/dotfiles/xdefaults.asc
<belavkard> gotta reboot.
<klndz3> Belorix: Go into the terminal and use "lsusb"
<Belorix> klndz: wireless usb card Linksys model #: MUSB54GSC with speed booster
<un_op> wittyphotons, you dont need to format the partition - let the windows CD do it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Guil-T: type the first couple characters of the nick then hit tab
<Kerrie> o.o
<Guil-T> the only thin i found in the synaptic is the adobe flash installer
<Belorix> klndz3: i have to reboot into uubntu i only have wireles
<klndz3> Belorix: I had that same card when I first installed Ubuntu last fall, I never got it working :/
<Scunizi> Which skype version are people using for 7.10 Gnome. Static or Feisty's deb?
<toresn> un_op: yes, 'aterm*boldMode: false' is the command i use, but the bold font still remains on the directories...
<wittyphotons> un_op, ooookay thanks
<speedhunt3r> tehmass: what flash error? in mozilla?
<Belorix> klndz3 what do you use for wireless?
<Guil-T> Jack_Sparrow: nice...
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: for what it is worth, the skype beta with video works in gutsy
<klndz3> Belorix: I use an older D-Link DWL-G650
<LEZGIN> Hi people How I can run my compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<klndz3> Belorix: Works well on G networks, and has a huge range
<Belorix> klndz3 do you know if there making a fix for it for the next release?
<Belorix> but anyway
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: but the static version or .deb file? or maybe I haven't seen the download page for the beta
<Belorix> how can i make it so grub will boot windows first
<klndz3> Belorix: I'm not sure, the only solution I could think of would be to try to set up madwifi with it
<aspire> hello
<aspire> is there any one here that can help me with firefox carashing?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: I got it directly from skype... should not be hard to find.. let me see if I bookmarked it
<aspire> crashing 24/7
<Tygir> ok, i downloaded a new .avi and i get sound in totem, but no video...just black screen
<jrib> Belorix: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set "default" to the number you want.  Numbering starts at 0 and headings count (like "Other Operating Systems:")
<mnemonic_> aspire, without further investigation - the easiest way to solve this might be to delete your firefox proflie (the '.mozilla' directory in your home directory). Doing so you will lose all your bookmarks and settings.
<aspire> I have a debug message in the terminal that says how why it crashed
<RequinB5> Is there a comprehensive Dictionary for OOo in the repos?
<aspire> does any one know this package?
<jrib> aspire: what package?
<jrib> RequinB5: the aspell-* packages work with OOo
<OasisGames> Hey, really quick, I'm about to go to RadioShack and need some suggestions for a cheap USB Bluetooth dongle, preferably one that will work with CWiiD.
<DRebellion> !hcl | OasisGames
<ubotu> OasisGames: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<aspire> jrib: do you know more about this?
<aspire> for some reason this causes my firefox to crash straight after it loaded?
<jrib> aspire: I have no idea what package you are talking about.  I saw you ask about firefox crashing and then something about a package
<OasisGames> ubotu: Read it, not much help, unfortunately, only three of the ones listed worked, and most were older models. Hence why I'm here.
<aspire> first removed another plugin, Gnash
<RequinB5> jrib - are they high quality?  I don't want to have to tell my office program that existentialism is a word
<Tygir> anyone know why i can get sound, but no video in totem...
<jrib> aspire: try 'firefox -safe-mode' or create a new firefox profile and debug with that
<jrib> RequinB5: try it, it works fine for me
<browniehead> my borders disappeared, how can i get them back
<Jack_Sparrow> \ http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/
<gilda> tygir probably totem is not supporting the video codec on your avi file
<OasisGames> Any sentient beings have suggestions for a bluetooth dongle?
<Lettuc3> is it possible to have .dotfiles and .dotfolders appear dimmed in nautilus?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: Sorry...       http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/beta/      with video
<Tygir> gilda: ive installed all codecs...
<Guil-T> Jack_Sparrow: thanx it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> Guil-T: good
<the7thmagus> I am trying to TAR my entire filesystem for backup. however, I don't have enough space to save that TAR on my current parition. is there a parameter for the "tar" command that allows me to specify to save on another partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> the7thmagus: Yes you can do that
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.. I was looking too but only managed to get to the standard download page even after following the Beta link..
<DRebellion> the7thmagus: just mount the other partition and save it there. you might want to compress as well   tar czf
<gilda> not sure then normally i use vlc solves all my codec issues for me
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<the7thmagus> alright. thanks
<gilda> but thats personal taste
<aspire> jrib: is it possible for you to have a look at the debug message?
<klndz3> un_op: When I use "sudo ntpdate clock.psu.edu" I get an error saying the NTP socket is in use, and my time doesn't update
<kenalex> is pidgen the new gaim ?
<xyzee> Help please, I want to set up a printer conected to ubuntu so I can print from a remote machine
<jrib> aspire: sure, pastebin it
<gilda> yep kenalex
<klndz3> Kenalex: Yes
<jrib> kenalex: pidgin is
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: actually that link you gave me goes to the download page showing Feisty and other distributions as well as static and dynamic downloads.  Are all of them beta? If so I'll get the deb for feisty
<kenalex> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: If you look close, it should be pulling down skype 2.0...
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi: Yes, I used the Feisty Beta.. 2.0 Skype
<Arrick> is there a tutorial on installing vmware server into the newest release?
<kenalex> ubuntu has come far since the ubuntu version 5 days
<klndz3> When I use "sudo ntpdate clock.psu.edu" I get an error saying the NTP socket is in use, and my time doesn't update
<Arrick> (and configuring it?)
<Arrick> !vmware
<Stwange> I've got an external hard drive called Monkey Drive, how do I make it squeal like a monkey when I open it?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<woooosh> In a linux system where there are many users that can login and each has their own /home folder... etc. Can I install a program so that _ONLY_ I can 'see' it and run it? Install it only into my /home/me/ ? Can i do it if i have source code?
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: yep.. so I clicked the feisty link
<kenalex> virtualbox is another good virtual platform
<DRebellion> woooosh: yes
<jrib> woooosh: sure
<mewino> does anybody know how to boot ubuntu will it will not boot
<aspire> http://pastebin.com/m450c60fc
<aspire> jrib:
<aspire> there it is
<woooosh> cool, ok ... so is it done by using source code only? what command?
<gilda> what do you mean not boot mewino
<DRebellion> woooosh: chmod
<mewino> i unloaded the alsa drivers and now it will not boot
<jrib> aspire: did you google that last line?
<mewino> i followed the instructions under also  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?highlight=%28sound%29
<woooosh> DRebellion, but that will make the program visible inside /usr/share, /usr/bin or whatever? is there away to install a program so it leaves everything outside my home untouched?
<prx> g
<DRebellion> woooosh: yes, download the source, and compile it
<gilda> does it get past grub ? what does it fail on in the startup ? does it get to the gdm/kdm?
<klndz3> When I use "sudo ntpdate clock.psu.edu" I get an error saying the NTP socket is in use, and my time doesn't update
<aspire> jrib: actually I have not, though that I would have more chances asking you
<mewino> yes it does and then it stay in the command typing then and thats it, no gnome
<jrib> aspire: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/158958
<Arrick> kenalex: my wish is that there was a virtual machine "host" OS that doesnt require a gui, but will allow windows and linux both very easily
<woooosh> ok, ill give it a go.. thanks for your help
<prx> yra kas?
<prx> ?
<wweasel> I'm not quite sure why, but in the past week my computer has been hard locking. The mouse won't move, no response to keyboard (ctrl+alt+backspace/delete nor magic system keys). Happens when I'm using it and when i'm not. How should I investigate the cause?
<flo_> #latex
<th0r> Arrick I can get into windows or linux, the problem is once in windows I HAVE to boot into linux...then can boot back into windows
<chimp> I'm having a problem getting 5.1 sound to work under alsa, i have ac97 audio and when i run speaker-test -c6 only front left and front right make sound
<aspire> jrib: there is one english result and one chinees to that google search
<gilda> anything in dmesg | tail ? wweasel
<jrib> aspire: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/158958 is the bug you want
<mewino> gilda, it will not boot gnome
<tml__> is the ubotu bot here?
<jrib> !hi | tml__
<ubotu> tml__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kahrytan> Is there a kernel source package?
<DRebellion> tml__: yes, as always
<gilda> so it does get to the login screen mewino ?
<Arrick> th0r: I am wanting to setup a host that will run my vm's but I dont want a gui on the host.
<jrib> kahrytan: linux-source
<wweasel> gilda: Well, I've rebooted since the last hard lock, obv. I don't see anything interesting in dmesg | tail.
<gilda> lol tru wweasel sorry
<mewino> gilda, it starts up then the log in screen shows up like the text in terminal,
<tml__> i dont think im doin it rite
<thoreauputic> kahrytan: yes, try linux-source
<tml__> im typing "/msg ubotu find xporthdmv.pc"
<th0r> Arrick I use machines of limited resources, so wanted to be able to run either windows or linux remotely. The only problem is that once in windows the next boot has to take me to linux...after that it is my choice
<mewino> gilda, it doesnt have the background and ill log in but nothing happens
<NW2190> hey, I have a problem with mounting hard drives at startup in Gutsy.
<DRebellion> tml__: remove the quotes
<kahrytan> thoreauputic->  there is a beta driver for my tv tuner .. not designed for kernel in ubuntu but have to try it
<NW2190> Every couple of reboots my hard drives switch device names
<jrib> tml__: just use packages.ubuntu.com
<gilda> mewino, if you login to the command line and type startx does it give any failure messages
<SleepingSloth> wweasel,  syslogd?
<Arrick> th0r: I was asking about info for my setup lol, not giving suggestions
<NW2190> So my 160 GB hard drive is located at /sda1 sometimes and /sdc1 sometimes
<kahrytan> jrib->  HVR-1600 cards have a ivtv beta driver
<thoreauputic> kahrytan: usually to compile modules you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r:  Arrick  That discussion is better suited to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<wweasel> SleepingSloth: Sorry, never used syslogd before. Could you elaborate? I guess it's a system log daemon...where are the logs?
<Arrick> I currently have a core 2 duo, 3.2 ghz, with 4 gigs memory and i want to run OS's in vm's
<jrib> NW2190: so use UUIDs
<th0r> Arrick I got here late...saw you wanted to get into either os...thought I would offer that option
<kahrytan> thoreauputic->  make is asking for full source
<thoreauputic> kahrytan: ah
<Arrick> jack-desktop: im asking questions about ubuntu
<th0r> Jack_Sparrow since when is grub boot procedures off-topic?
<kahrytan> thoreauputic->  it's ivtv
<dsnyders> weasel, The logs are in /var/log, usually
<thoreauputic> kahrytan: apt-cache search linux-source
<Jack_Sparrow> th0r: NOt about grub boot procedures.. but about wanting vm's and not gui etc...
<NW2190> jrib: how do I use that? should I just google it?
<Arrick> jack-desktop: thats a ubuntu server deal, im asking for help with it
<Arrick> god, read man, read
<gilda> wweasel, /var/log ?
<kahrytan> thoreauputic->  HVR-1600 ..
<wweasel> Figures :P
<SleepingSloth> wweasel, sorry bout slow response- eating chinese right now... /var/log
<jrib> NW2190: what version of ubuntu?
<mewino> gilda, after i put my log in info, its says ubuntu comes with no warranty etc no failures, just the black screen with white text
<bobesponja> hi
<Snoopy> hello
<NW2190> 7.10 but i updated the kernel
<Orkie> anybody know how i can force a different resolution on my second monitor? it is trying to display at the 1280x1024 of the first one on the second which is only 1024x768
<umair> hey dudes i have a cdma phone LG lsp 40 can i know how to connect it to ubuntu and run it
<mewino> gilda, im on a another computer
<bobesponja> how do I start compiz and where do I configure it please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrick:  Try #Ubuntu-server   and be POLITE
<umair> cause i have a lan which wont allow ubuntu and i want to run internet through it
<gilda> thats normal mewino , if your not getting a grafical interface - type startx in the cmd line and see what u get
<jrib> NW2190: blkid will give you a list of UUIDs for your partitions.  Here is a sample line from my fstab: UUID=c12662cd-5455-447b-a7e8-03865654473a / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<wweasel> SleepingSloth: No problem - it's where i guessed to look. I've scrolled through syslog, haven't seen anything glaring really.
<bobesponja> do I need to install emerald? according to synaptic I have compiz installed but I don't see any cube :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kenalex> what software can i use to sniff packets (program like wireshark) coming in on my PC other than tcpdump
<jrib> NW2190: so instead of /dev/sda1 you write UUID=1234567890blah
<mewino> gilda type "startx" says command not found
<NW2190> jrib: o nice I think I can get it now. Thanks a lot.
<gilda> k its not set up on ubuntun my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube > bobesponja
<mewino> gilda did you see the link that i pasted earlier
<gilda> no i missed that sorry mewino
<jack-desktop> Arrick, ... what?
<gilda> but u removed alsa i caught lol
<mewino> gilda look under alsa driver, this is what i did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting?highlight=%28sound%29
<jacky_> salut quel est le lien pour le francais merci
<jrib> !fr | jacky_
<ubotu> jacky_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jack-desktop> is there a spanish command?
<jrib> jack-desktop: !es
<jrib> espanol
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > jack-desktop
<gilda> did you replace alsa or just totally remove it mewino ?
<jack-desktop> hkltkmhe, i tried sp lol\
<millosh> hi, what is the name of graphical program for configuration boot loader under ubuntu/gnome?
<SleepingSloth> wweasel, well, theres alsokern.log, but i guess you've looked there too...?
<thoreauputic> jack-desktop: country codes
<mewino> i removed it and replaced it, i followed the steps and then restarted
<jack-desktop> yea, i was having a dumbass moment
<sosus> hi, i am trying to get skype to work with my webcam, and apparently the video is being sent (whoever I talk to can see me) but I cannot see myself, nor can I see their webcam, does anyone know how to fix this?
<mewino> gilda i think that my gdm' and 'ubuntu-desktop has been removed like it stats in that link
<Jack_Sparrow> sosus:  what is your user name for skype?
<wweasel> SleepingSloth: I haven't. I've used Ubuntu for years now, but haven't had the need to do troubleshooting like searchign down the cause of a hard lock. So I've never learned about all these logs
<sosus> sambbones
<gilda> not removed just compiled against the old alsa version
<sosus> Jack_Sparrow, sambbones
<gilda> more likely u will have to re-apt them to get them compiled against the new alsa version
<LadyNikon> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mewino> gilda, im a newbie, i have no clue what to do
<LadyNikon> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<gilda> mewino, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<gilda> will redrag in the ubuntu desktop
<tussey> ompaul: /j #handbrake
<gilda> mewino, sudo apt-get gdm ubuntu-desktop     sorry correction
<sosus> Jack_Sparrow, do you see me? I don't have a mic plugged in
<thoreauputic> gilda: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <--- install is the important bit :)
<gilda> redrag in gdm for login screen and desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> sosus: No dont see you
<meoblast001> ok... im starting to get a little irritated because i came here like 5 times and never got an answer... i waited very patiently and i have done very risky things while i waited..... but anyways, my problem is that my font size is extremely large on my login screen..... its so large that the username and password dont even fit in the box, how do i fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> sosus: I do see me
<gilda> LOL sorry thoreauputic im still on me 1st coffee
<sosus> Jack_Sparrow, I don't see you...
<SleepingSloth> wweasel, i'm no expert - if i were in your shoes, i would be checking hardware, rather than trying to identify what caused the problem using logs/software. that is due to a lack of experience though... as you say, they're not 'everyday' occurrences...
<sosus> Jack_Sparrow, how about now? I forgot to hit "start video"
<gilda> mewino, sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> sosus: would you ind /j #Voyager   so we dont annoy the channel
<mewino> what do you mean redrag
<gilda> it will reinstall the login manager and the desktop
<sosus> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<daron> help Rasshan canal?
<mewino> you type in 3 different things which one should i put in
<meoblast001> hello? does anyone know how to change the font size on the login screen?
<lostatsee> has the Flash plugin been fixed yet?
<meoblast001> ive googled this problem a lot and for some reason i dont have system > preferences > fonts
<thoreauputic> meoblast001: evidently not
<muuddflap> anyone know how to get a old sound blaster to work with 7.10
<jrib> lostatsee: see the /topic
<meoblast001> does anyone know where the gnome font controls are?
<Lettuc3> is it possible to have .dotfiles and .dotfolders appear dimmed in nautilus?
<jrib> meoblast001: system -> preferences -> appearance
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i specify a route using ifconfig
<Lettuc3> meoblast001 system - preferences - appearance - fonts?
<meoblast001> jrib: i guess that doesnt change the login screen because that appears ok
<BodomLaw> I dont get a desktop cube with compiz, it only gives me 2 desktops
<Tuari> meoblast001: did you install a custom theme?
<meoblast001> im very sorry to everyone for my impatience.... ive been patient for some time now and this is a very stressful issue
<Lettuc3> meoblast001 login screen: system - administration - login window.
<white_eagle> BodomLaw, | /join #compiz-fusion
<KiD_ChAoS> how do i specify a route using ifconfig
<BodomLaw> thanks
<meoblast001> Lttuc3: that doesnt fix my problem, the font size on the login screen is too big
<gilda> KiD_ChAoS, use the route command
<Lettuc3> meoblast001 unless im mistaken that's a gdm theme.
<muuddflap> ok quess not later
<meoblast001> Tuari: no, its the standard ubuntu ones.... the font is way too big though.... it happened after running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> KiD_ChAoS: that was kind of a classic case of asking the question the wrong way around :)
<Lettuc3> meoblast001 and although i haven't tested it, you can assign a gtkrc file under login window preferences, but im not sure it's going to achieve what you want.
<KiD_ChAoS> gilda, thanx
<KiD_ChAoS> thoreauputic, right
<thoreauputic> :)
<gilda> gotta love it when the commands r exactly what your asking for =D
<nikolaus> Hi folks, can someone recommend a lightweight MTA that does local delivery of cron emails?
<meoblast001> Lettuc3: whats a gtcrc file?
<thoreauputic> gilda: yes, a rare occurrence
<mewino> gilda it said failed to fetch and unbale to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get udate
<Tuari> nikoluas: sendmail is pretty easy to setup
<KiD_ChAoS> gilda, im not seeing how to put in what interface im dealing with
<gilda> what are you trying to do KiD_ChAoS ?
<Lettuc3> meoblast001 gtkrc file, gtk theme file.
<CrazyPhil> Hi. I have configured Ubuntu to mount automaticly 3 partitions at start with the fstab file. Basicly named Disk_C, Disk_D and Disk_E. The mount work, but once in Ubuntu, they are show as Disk_C, Local disk and Local disk (2). They are named ok in /media/ but not on Desktop. What going wrong?
<gilda> mewino, failed out
<KiD_ChAoS> set a gateway for eth0 gilda
<gilda> mewino, failed how i mean
<gilda> route add default gw IPAddress
<DRebellion> CrazyPhil: what filesystem are they? is this a dual boot?#
<Lettuc3> meoblast001 im not sure that would change your font size, although i know that under windows you could specify font settings in there. i havent seen the same in linux, so im not sure.
<KiD_ChAoS> gilda, that adds the gateway for all interfaces?
<gilda> yes
<CrazyPhil> DRebellion, all ntfs. Disk_C is the partition of a dual boot. Disk_D and E are separate hard disk
<bentob0x> ok, I can't get this to work: I'm ssh'ing into a second machine where I have the admin account and when I do sudo cd /folder/to/go + password it tells me: sudo: cd: command not found
<DRebellion> CrazyPhil: then, those are probably the names assigned by windows to the drives themselves.
<mewino> i dont know i typed in sudo apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop and it aid it needs to get 2391 from archives AND THE UNABLE GET FROM ARCHIVES
<DRebellion> bentob0x: su -c "command"
<CrazyPhil> DRebellion, any way to chante that?
<CrazyPhil> change
<Flannel> bentob0x: sudo-ing cd wont get you the desired effect anyway.
<gilda> mewino, sudo apt-get update
<DRebellion> CrazyPhil: change the name of the drive under windows.
<jrib> bentob0x: cd is not a command, it is a shell built-in.  Start a root shell with 'sudo -i' if you really can't cd normally
<gilda> mewino, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ompaul> mewino, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop brings with it gdm
<CrazyPhil> DRebellion, ok i'll try this, ty :)
<gilda> then do the ubuntu desktop one
<Parsec300> Anybody know how to automatically change the desktop background every few minutes?
<unagi> kde for the win
<klndz3> Does anyone know where the .txt files for Pidgin Logs are?
<unagi> Parsec300: kde has a prog that does it
<DRebellion> Parsec300: i have a linux format article about this, lemme dig it out....
<mewino> IT SEEMS LIKE IT TRYING TO GET STUFF FROM A WEBSITE, BUT IT HAS EVEN BOOTED UP YET
<jrib> klndz3: ~/.purple/logs/
<unagi> otherwise sudo apt-get install wallpaper tray
<DRebellion> !capts | mewino
<ompaul> !caps | mewino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mewino: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<unagi> !pony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gilda> its booted mewino - its just not in the grafical interface
<unagi> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mewino> sorry, i hit the caps button, i wasnt trying to shoud
<unagi> =(
<gilda> mewino, your in the command line cuz u have no gui the system is running
<ompaul> unagi, you are in #ubuntu
<unagi> oh crap
<unagi> my bad
<unagi> klndz3: sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray
<DRebellion> Parsec300: you on kde or gnome?
<klndz3> unagi: wrong person you are addressing?
<mewino> gilda thanks for helping by the way
<Tansien> anyone know of a good "router" package for ubuntu?
<mewino> i hope i dont have to just reinstall the whole thing
<unagi> sorry klndz3
<gilda> mewino, you system is still alive you just lack the desktop - were hoping to get it in for you is all
<unagi> Parsec300: sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray
<klndz3> No worries :D unagi
<unagi> =)
<mewino> gilda, what else can i try
<gilda> mewino, is it failing to get to the http:// servers for the apt ?
<Gigamo> How can I install a .pcf.gz font?
<DRebellion> aragorn: make your mind up :P
<gilda> mewino,  ping google.com   see if it gives u any responss
<mewino> no http://archive. ubuntu..com etc
<mewino> i dont know how to ping
<umair> dudes how to setup beryl for ubuntu 7.1
<lem67> anyone know of a good wireless support channel
<gilda> mewino, just type    ping google.com
<klndz3> jrib: I don't have a /.purple/logs  That seems really odd.
<Pelo> umair there is no beryl anymore, it's all back to compiz now
<umair> anyway walkthrough
<DRebellion> lem67: this is as good as any
<Pelo> !compiz | umair
<gilda> lem67, whats up with ur wireless
<unagi> umair: !compiz
<ubotu> umair: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mewino> gilda "ping goodle.com" unknow host
<gilda> k you have no networking atm
<gilda> lol
<Pelo> mewino, google not goodle
<kenalex> !compiz|kenalex
<umair> man i like beryl more than compiz fusion
<mewino> i have the wireless signal on
<mewino> my laptop
<mewino> and im downloading the alternate cd
<unagi> umair: um...........what does beryl have that compiz doesnt
<gilda> mewino, on the broken puter ?
<klndz3> I think Compiz eats up my RAM more than Beryl :|
<lem67> I have 3 wireless systems connected thru a linux router by dhcp which also serves 4 hardwired systems, any wireless can connect to any hardwired but not to another wireless on same network, any ideas
<unagi> Beryl was unstable to me
<mewino> yea
<usr13_> mewino: You have a broken computer, how cool! :)
<Rafa> hi... could anyone help me? my joystick is not working under ubuntu 7.10 but it works on kurumin linux and mandriva 2008
<unagi> !joystick
<the7thmagus> alright. successfully tarred and extracted my backup to another partition. now I want to ditch this small partition and boot into the partition I have extracted the backup in. Can I just add a menu entry in GRUB pointing to this newly filled partition?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mewino> gilda, im on a different computer from the one im trying to fix
<Pelo> can anyone teach me how to "Setup a spooldirectory without printfilter. Serialport baudrate must be 9600."
<gilda> mewino, the commands im having you run should be on the one thats outa commission
<Parsec300> unagi, thanks. I'll try it
<Pelo> unagi, search for game controler in the forum or even for your actual model
<Rafa> I have a canon i250 printer but with canon's driver I can't change the printing quality, does anyone know how to do it??
<unagi> Pelo: that wasnt for me
<usr13_> lem67: I have a broken lynksys wireless router, but it works ok just as a wireless switch, so I have a linux firewall router - IPcop.
<Rafa> tnx pelo
<Pelo> Rafa, what for ?
<umair> compiz is just no that beautiful
<gilda> lem67, are the wireless machines routing through the network properly otherwise ?
<umair> and it does not ahve many things
<unagi> like.......
<Pelo> umair, there are new managers for compiz-fusion that feel more like beryl
<BaconBits> Everybody, leave this channel download Gentoo, and go to the channel below this one.
<posr> hello help please ! i update skype and when i launch skype he abort launching :(
<mewino> gilda, i have dual boot on it, is there a way i can fix it from windows
<gilda> mewino, no
<lem67> yes, all three connect to internet and any other system via ethernet, just not to wireless hosts, Error is no route to host
<Pelo> posr, remove skype and install again
<posr> Pelo,  i did it but nothing happens
<mewino> gilda, should i just reinstall it
<mewino> all over again
<Pelo> posr, reisntall the previous version
<posr> Pelo,  how to do that?
<unagi> how do i get gftp to monitor files i edit on my server and reload them?
<gilda> mewino, if you cannot work through the command line or have an alternate computer to receive help that might be your easiest option
<Pelo> posr, if you installed form the repos select the package in synaptic and right click ,  somewhere in there you have the option to install older packages
<usr13_> lem67: Whad distro did you use to build your router?
<mewino> im on another computer now
<posr> Pelo ok thanks !
<KiD_ChAoS> k
<Jack_Sparrow> posr: How about trying to run from cli and looking for error
<mewino> gilda, what is the ubuntu alternate cd used for\
<belorix> Hey guys
<belorix> hey
<posr> Jack_Sparrow,  hmm  cli ? how it works?
<belorix> i got the wireless wusb54gsc to work
<unop__> !alternate | mewino
<Jack_Sparrow> posr: Go to a terminal... and type skype
<usr13_> mewino: Use alternate if you have problems with the Live CD
<belorix> hey
<ubotu> mewino: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<Rafa> I can surf the web without problems when I'm alone but whenever my sis turns her pc on (using windows xp) my pc stops surfing... we're using a modem router to manage the lan and share the connection...but the same doesn't happen when my bro turns his pc on... does anyone know how to solve this??
<unop__> ubotu's lagging today
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s lagging today - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<belorix> how do i get the nividia restricted driver to work?
<posr> Jack_Sparrow,  i type skype and he give me this "Aborted (core dumped)"
 * Pelo is getting ignored in 4 channels today
<usr13_> belorix: Install it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: and trying for #5
<belorix> i try
<belorix> it tells me something about its not being enabled or something
<panfist> i'm trying to build a program and the first step is to do ./configure and then make...but when i do ./configure i get this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Jack_Sparrow> posr: Reinstall skype would be my choice
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know where else to ask my spool question , I'm in here in ##linux ##cups and #debian
<belorix> the source package for nvidia is not enable?
<DRebellion> panfist: do you have build-essential installed?
<unop__> panfist, you probably want to install build-essential first
<panfist> drebellion and unop_ thanks
<prash> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: you trying to spool out to a serial printer or something?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Tough question, way over my head..
<belorix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Receipt printer or something I assume
<DRebellion> !msgthebot > belorix
<bitmonster> can anyone explain me how to use two screens with an ati mobility radeon 7500?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<posr> Jack_Sparrow,   i reinstall and skype show license argumetns and close
<tigran> Hi.
<belorix> Can someone tell me how to enable the source package for nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> posr: completely remove the old one with synaptic first
<posr> Jack_Sparrow,  ok
<tigran> I need some help troubleshooting enabling fastwrites on an nVidia card.
<usr13_> lem67: Look at the firewall script on the Linux Router for answer to why wireless nodes cannot connect to each other.
<Gigamo> !artwiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artwiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, pen plotter, not sure receipt printer would do it but good idea ,  would have expected the openprinting database to ahve more info  http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=CalComp-Artisan_1023_penplotter
<arthus> hi all, does anyone know anything about setting up Squid?
<arthus> I'm lost
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: You may think me insane.. would not be the first time.  But I think I could do it in kermit...
<nickrud> !find artwiz | Gigamo
<ubotu> gigamo: Found: artwiz-cursor, xfonts-artwiz
<usr13_> lem67: Do you have one wirless AP or more than one?
<Phuz> how can I configure tightvnc through terminal so I can connect to my machine at home?
<DRebellion> !anyone | arthus
<ubotu> arthus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow,  If I knew what kermit was I might have an opinion of your sanity but I lack the basics for a judgement
<panfist> ok i had a problem running ./configure and make, which i solved by installing build-essentials. now i think im missing a dependency but i dont know how to find it. i get this error"checking for hci_devid in -lbluetooth... no" but i thought i installed all the bluetooth packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: You can take just about any file and send it out the serial port at any speed you desire
<usr13_> Phuz:  Just connect to your home PCs outside address.
<arthus> ubonto: wll when I installed it and tried to start I am told I must set "visible_hostname"
<posr> Jack_Sparrow,  don't work for me :(
<lem67> usr13, i only have 1 wireless ap , which rules in firewall should I check
<usr13_> Phuz: That is, assuming your home PC has an outsied IP.
<Phuz> usr13_: see, I have never used tightvnc on this compuer before, so I don't have anything set up on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Kermit is very simple language... Years ago  I wrote a script for the navy that every time a file showed up, I spooled it out the the altos
<Phuz> Would there be a password, I literally just ran apt-get install tightvnc
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: sounds like a evil genius solution
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi nickrud... yea, but it worked like a charm
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, basicaly,  the app would make a print to file file , save it to the spool directory which whould send it as is to the serial port ie the plotter
<Phuz> Jack_Sparrow, as soon as i read the word navy in your last message, a navy commercial came on the tv
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<DIL> its a conspiracy
<optiq> its a conspiracy
<arthus> I literally just installed squid via "sudo apt-get install squid"
<optiq> accelerate your life!
<Pelo> someone in #debian just recommended I check out lprng
<arthus> when I try to start, it says must set "visible_hostname"
<DIL> optiq. dude!
<usr13_> Phuz : Use vncviewer to connect to server PC
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Good luck... let us know how you make out
<ubuntuisloved> ikonia: are you online?
<Phuz> usr13_: alright, port 4190 needs to be forwarded, right?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, NOOOO don't leave me alone with this , I'll go mad and reinstall windows
<optiq> DIL, my bad for listening in on your brain frequency
<mamato> hi, i just ripped cds with soundjuicer but id3 tags aren't filed :( cddb info appears however in soundjuicer and dir/files are correct...
<DIL> optiq, running spyware now
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo: Go read up on kermit... give it 15 minutes of reading and see what you think
<Phuz> anyone watching the new york/montreal game?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, I'll give it some consideration, I'm reading up on lprng atm
<unop__> mamato, it could be that soundjuicer didnt fill both ID3v1 and ID3v2 tags
<mamato> unop: how can i check/fix it
<Pelo> later folks
<Phuz> ok, so port 4190 is VNC, right?
<usr13_> Phuz: The default ports that tightvncserver uses are 5801 & 5901  But that in negotiable.
<iKap> For some reason when i shut off my computer, it doesnt shut off.. it ends up on a black screen with white text that says something about "terminating eth0.. or something" can someone help me!?!
<unop__> mamato, errm, i use a kde program called kid3 to keep them in sync
<justin__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash - The Flash package is currently BROKEN, see « /msg ubotu FlashIssues »
<unop__> usr13, well, actually they are 5801, 5901 and upwards -- depending on the session of the vnc server
<mamato> unop: i use gnome :(
<panfist> hey im trying to make install a program and i got this error, "No package 'gtk+-2.0' found" which doesnt make sense because isnt GNOME based on GTK? what do i need to do
<Phuz> ok
<unop__> mamato, you can install kid3 on gnome
<nickrud> panfist: install libgtk2.0-dev
<tigran> I need some help troubleshooting enabling fastwrites on an nVidia card.
<panfist> nickrud thanks i'll tr that
<Phuz> k, in tightvnc viewer, i'm getting a failed to connect to server message
<iKap> For some reason when i shut off my computer, it doesnt shut off.. it ends up on a black screen with white text that says something about "terminating eth0.. or something" can someone help me!?!
<unop__> !repeat | iKap
<ubotu> iKap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Phuz> and I don't seem to be running anything with vnc in the name, according to ps aux | grep vnc
<the7thmagus> sorry to repeat but got no response. How can I update GRUB to recognize my new partition which I just now filled with a backup of Ubuntu, so that I can boot into it?
<unop__> !grub | the7thmagus
<ubotu> the7thmagus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Phuz> tigran, just ask your question
<unop__> the7thmagus, you want the "repair grub" section
<tigran> Phuz: That is my question....
<kronos_> hello guys
<nickrud> the7thmagus: if you copied it correctly, run  sudo update-grub , it should be found and added
<tigran> Phuz: I've done the procedure to enable it, but it doesn't.
<the7thmagus> alright, thanks all
<osmosis> how can I see what fs format a mounted partition is using ?
<nickrud> osmosis:   mount   in a terminal
<psycholvlan> ?
<psycholvlan> anyone here
<astro76> nope
<psycholvlan> oh
<Phuz> yes, psycholvlan, ask your question if you have one
<psycholvlan> I'm having issue with the nvidia driver
<unop__> osmosis,  file -s /dev/SDXX
<psycholvlan> i install it then restart then my x server won't load
<psycholvlan> no screens
<Bmoc> Hello everyone, anyone experiencing problems installing 7.10? Specifically my LCD monitor losing signal when I choose to install ubuntu from the bootable CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> psycholvlan: which driver did you install
<Phuz> nice nick, Led_Zeppelin
<Led_Zeppelin> does 64bit version make a huge difference versus 32bit version of ubuntu?
<tigran> Bmoc: Have you tried safe gfx mode?
<darknature> how much of a risk would i take if i upgrade from 7.10 to the new 8.04 alpha 4?
<Sinister> have a new dvd  player that plays divx how do i transform my avi and mpeg to divix ?
<Bmoc> tigran: yes, same thing, this is the 64bit version btw.
<psycholvlan> the one that came with ubuntu 7.04 and i tried the 169.08 Linux 32 one from nvidia
<nickrud> Bmoc: do you have an onboard and also a video card?
<unop__> Led_Zeppelin, yes in terms of hardware and resource utilization
<psycholvlan> 169.09
<Phuz> darknature, it is an alpha version, it is suggested to only be used in environments that you don't have valuable data in
<prash> wat  are ops jack?
<Bmoc> Nickrud: yes, is that a problem?
<Bmoc> nickrud: i answered my own question. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bmoc: when it goes blank... have you tried ctrl-alt F2 to get terminal
<nickrud> Bmoc: sometimes the install will choose to use the onboard, disable the onboard in bios
<Parsec300> DRebellion, unagi already showed me an answer. I was away, thank you for your help. I'm on Gnome by the way.
<psycholvlan> how do i fix the no screens thing?
<prash> jack pls tell me wat is op
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Have fun, time for me to get ready for the pregame party...
<kronos_> guys, does the eclipse support gpucv library? have somebody ever programmed with gpucv?
<psycholvlan> if i change the driver to nv i can load it up but don't have the driver enabled
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: me also soon :)
<tigran> To make my question more clear: I've done the procedure to enable fastwrites for an nvidia card, but it doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> prash: An op is a systemoperator or moderator for a channel...
<Phuz> anyone watching te ny rangers vs montreal game?
<Bmoc> nickrud: thanks, going to go try that now.
<DRebellion> !offtopic | Phuz (offtopic)
<Phuz> DRebellion, my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> prash: They are the people that have the power to remove/kick/ban or banish if needed a troublesome user
<ubotu> Phuz (offtopic): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<prash> thnx
<nickrud> He has the pooowwwerrr !
<ubuntuisloved> is anyone familar with LFS ?
<psycholvlan> what's the latest ubuntu version... I'm using 7.04 that came with a book i just bought yesterday
<Phuz> !anyone | ubuntuisloved
<ubotu> ubuntuisloved: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DRebellion> psycholvlan: 7.10 gutsy gibbon is latest
<psycholvlan> maybe that one will work
<Phuz> psycholvlan: Actually, 7.10 is the latest STABLE release
<Phuz> There's 8.04, but that's alpha
<DRebellion> Phuz: shhhh!
<ubuntuisloved> im working with LFS and in deed all seems well until  i get to 6.10 were i cannot seem to pass the sanity check routine?
<psycholvlan> i looked under hardward and my video card is an unknown but in the xorg file it states my actually video card
<psycholvlan> hardware*
<nickrud> ubuntuisloved:  The official LFS support channel is hosted on the server "irc.linuxfromscratch.org" and the channel is #lfs-support.
<iKap> which log will show me error messages i encounter at shut down? syslog?
<DiceyDays> What is the difference between the kde 4 version in the repositories, and the kde 4 version that you get through kubuntu?
<PriceChild> !kde4 | DiceyDays
<ubotu> DiceyDays: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nickrud> DiceyDays: kubuntu uses the standard repos
<kronos_> guys could u say a good chat for Linux + programmers?
<klndz3> Does Sound Juicer CD Ripper support CDDB?
<nickrud> kronos_: #linux
<kronos_> thx i will try
<DiceyDays> nickrud: So adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" really makes no difference? Because kde 4 core is already in my repository.
<belorix> Hey can comeone tell me how to get teh 3D cube?
<belorix> someone*
<astro76> DiceyDays: the kde4 in the repo is a prerelease
<pvl1> can ig et some vmware help?
<DRebellion> !compiz | belorix
<ubotu> belorix: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud> DiceyDays: if that's the one that the page PriceChild gave you, I'd use that one. Or ask for more info from the #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<DiceyDays> astro76: Thanks. I was just wondering.
<astro76> DiceyDays: note the version 3.9x
<psycholvlan> what causes the no screens error when you install the graphics driver.... incompatible hardware?
<nickrud> astro76: do you have a clue why that's still there, or not replaced?
<astro76> nickrud: same reason as why software isn't updated in a time-based release distro
<astro76> except for update and backports, the repos are always frozen at each release
<nickrud> astro76: oh, hadn't realized they'd been there that long. Just did an apt-cache policy on a kde4 package
<astro76> oh yeah
<drrohin> how do i get my dvd's to play they keep failing
<astro76> drrohin: installed libdvdcss2 ?
<Phuz> ok, I'm still having trouble with tightvncserver, I've got ssh to my machine, but for some reason, when I attempt to get to it via tightvnc viewer on windows through a SSH tunnel, I get a failed to connect to server error message
<nickrud> assumed they were in proposed
<tim167> hi, someone jokingly called me a HIPPIE because i couldn't connect with my linux OS, the network has not a WEP key protection but another variant ('W....', i don't remember the name, something with 3 or four letters starting with W) can i connect to such networks? thanks !
<DRebellion> tim167: WPA?
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<woofcat> Ok, i am having issues with a Dlink-DFE-538TX aka VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
<tim167> DRebellion, yes WPA
<crackhead_25_> hi people, i have a problem. when i load into my ubuntu on my laptop, i type in the user and password, and then i see the screen a bit.. and then it goes black.. and i can't see the screen anymore.. it worked the first time i loaded into ubuntu, after installation, though.. and now it doesn't.. what is going wrong???
<crackhead_25_> and what should i do??
<woofcat> should 7.10 automatticaly pick up via-rhine III
<usr13_> Phuz: vncviewer 192.168.1.X:5901
<Phuz> usr13_: windows tightvnc viewer
<woofcat> crackhead_25_: have you tried re-running xorg-config?
<woofcat> Agent_bob: How are you?
<Zimmer> gah!
<jmichaelx> could someone possibly tell me how a person can (or if one can) import an entire dir of photos into OO.o Presentation?
<crackhead_25_> woofcat: how do i do that?
<tim167> DRebellion:, i use wlassistant , nbut that says nothing about WPA, only WEP...
<lem67> this route entry seems weird, and is on all three wireless computers, 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     wlan0 , anyone know what its for?
<crackhead_25_> woofcat: can you give me some directions? i can't see anything on the screen
<DRebellion> !wpa | tim167 (see if there's anything here)
<ubotu> tim167 (see if there's anything here): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zimmer> I installed ubuntu with the text installer ( as I couldn't boot with normal installer ) and now it doesn't boot up when I select it from the GRUB boot up
<Zimmer> :/
<lassesandberg42> simply question here, i have a ubuntu installation on another computer, i messed around with graphic drivers and now when it boots i just get a black screen, no terminal or anything... under ubuntu bootup, can i press something and enter like a "fail safe" terminal mode?
<woofcat> crackhead_25_: press ctrl+shift and then f3
<crackhead_25_> woofcat: don't see it
<woofcat> or one of the fkeys
<crackhead_25_> lassesandberg42: im working onthe same problem
<woofcat> or maybe alt+ctrl
<usr13_> Phuz: I think it works same on MS Windows.  You just run thghtvncserver on the MS Windows machine and connect to it from client: vncviewer 192.168.1.X:5901
<nickrud> woofcat: clt-alt-f3
<woofcat> nickrud: to the rescue
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: not seeing or working..
<tim167> DRebellion: ok thanks,
<DiceyDays> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: im not seeing anything when i press those things
<crackhead_25_> still black
<woofcat> anyone an expert with network interfaces in 7.10
<Belisarivs> I'm experiencing weird problem. When I go through my personal directories with nautilus, it freezes for quite a time often. In Krusader is everything OK and fast. What is wrong? How can I fix it?
<usr13_> Phuz: where 192.168.1.X is IP address of MS machine.
<Phuz> !anyone | woofcat
<ubotu> woofcat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EdgeT> Hey guys
<Belisarivs> Do you have any ideas?
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: hm, does clt-alt-delete reboot the machine?
<EdgeT> Got a pretty big problem, if any of you could help me
<woofcat> ubotu: i asked the question. Its about Via-Rhine 3 drivers
<crackhead_25_> Phuz: are you an expert? im asking the real problem. want to help me figure out how to fix this black screen when booted problem??
<EdgeT> nickrud nope, it restarts X
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: should i reboot? i can reboot.. just tell me what to do.. i cant see anything
<woofcat> crackhead_25_: ctrl alt backspace
<crackhead_25_> woofcat: nothing happened
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: first thing is to see if the kernel is working, and it's only a display issue., try the clt-alt-delete
<Phuz> crackhead_25_, I am not an expert, however I am attempting to get you more likely to get help by getting more information to the people that know how to help you
<drrohin> how do i mount my dvd to dev/dvd
<crackhead_25_> ctrl alt del .. did nothing.. i think the kernel is working.. this happens afte ri type in the user and pass.. and have logged in.. ok, it just restarted.. ctrl alt del..
<Belisarivs> Someone please help me? I have no idea what to do.
<crackhead_25_> im in grub.. what shall i select?
<EdgeT> Guys, could anyone help me with a wifi problem? (The wifi's  connected, ping works, but that's about all I can do with it)
<DRebellion> drrohin: mount it in /media/
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: good. what video card do you have?
<drrohin> how do i get there to do that
<Phuz> EdgeT: Where can you ping to?  192.168.1.1?  4.2.2.1?  google.com?
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: im in grub. what should i select? should i click ubuntu 7.10 or ubuntu 7.10 recovery?
<EdgeT> Phuz anywhere
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: recovery
<borncrazy> Hi, I wanted to change TTY fonts size, so I added "vga=795" in kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst but nothing have changed. Why?
<crackhead_25_> i have an intel something.. from gateway cx210x
<EdgeT> Phuz but Firefox's useless, same as updates
<NMajik> Very weird but minor issue: when I press my mouse scroll wheel a comma is printed, why? And how can I fix this?
<Phuz> ok, can you ping to domain names, or just external IPs?
<EdgeT> Phuz and I really don't get it, DNS's configured and stuff
<Belisarivs> nobody?
<EdgeT> Phuz yep, I can ping domain names
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: im at a console commandline
<crackhead_25_> now what
<DRebellion> drrohin: sudo mkdir /media/dvd && sudo mount /dev/<dvddrive> /media/dbd
<DRebellion> drrohin: sudo mkdir /media/dvd && sudo mount /dev/<dvddrive> /media/dvd
<Phuz> EdgeT, but you can't get HTTP traffic, hmm
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: once you've reached recovery mode, check /etc/usplash.conf . Make sure it matches your monitor's native resolution
<EdgeT> Phuz yep
<Phuz> try SSHing to somewhere, see if that works
<EdgeT> Phuz its DHPC configured
<netucletu> ciao a tt
<hypn0> NMajik: that pastes what you selected ?
<crackhead_25_> yeah, it's fine.. usplash is fine..
<EdgeT> Phuz DHCP*
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: now what
<Phuz> EdgeT, got a trusted box that you have access to and SSH ability?
<EdgeT> Phuz SSHing? eh
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , that will make sure you have the original video config
<EdgeT> Phuz by "box" ya mean a router?
<linxeh> does anyone know how I can get a geforce 440mx to work properly in 7.10, giving me accelerated 3d?
<Phuz> I mean any external device that runs SSH-server
<Agent_bob> i'm seeing an odd error from a script.   /bin/bash: Illegal option -l
<NMajik> hypn0: Boy do *I* feel dumb... thanks
<nickrud> !nvidia | linxeh (use the nvidia-legacy stuff)
<ubotu> linxeh (use the nvidia-legacy stuff): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Agent_bob> script is at   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d523d0a12
<EdgeT> Phuz can't even remember what SSH is. Isn't that a secure connection?
<vlt> Hello. I have an IBM Laptop running Ubuntu 7.10 with a cdrom drive in a docking station. Sometimes when connecting the laptop to the station the cdrom is recognized and I can access it, sometimes it's not -- and rebooting is the only way I know to enable it. Any idea how to access the drive w/o rebooting?
<DRebellion> EdgeT: secure shell
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: ok, it says warning.. overwriting.. backup in.. new command consoleline.
<crackhead_25_> now what
<EdgeT> DRebellion thanks
<borncrazy> Hi, I wanted to change TTY fonts size, so I added "vga=795" in kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst but nothing have changed. Why? This is how the kernel line looks now:
<borncrazy> kernel	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=4635522b-7db4-48d6-92c9-6cf749ec54a1 ro quiet splash vga=795
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: now reboot, select normal start, and at the login screen hit ctl-alt-f2, see if you get a login
<EdgeT> Phuz what would I do with a SSH?
<jack-desktop> if you apt-get purge is it necessary to also remove
<NMajik> hypn0: OK, next question if you think you can help: back thumb button moves me back in firefox, forward thumb button moves me forward AND brings up a menu like I pressed the right mouse button, why?
<iskin> linxeh: Have you tried using the restricted drivers? Mine works fine w/ them.
<linxeh> iskin: which card ?
<LadyNikon> so .. I am trying setup dual screens on my desktop.  I went to backup my xorg.conf and noticed alot of different xorg.conf going from 1 to 14
<iskin> GeForce4 MX440
<drrohin> DRebellion i got this back "bash: dvddrive: No such file or directory"
<LadyNikon> what are these? and does ubuntu back them up randomly?
<linxeh> iskin: and you've got accelerated 3d etc?
<free1> the strangest thing...
<jmichaelx> could someone possibly tell me how a person can (or if one can) import an entire dir of photos into OO.o Presentation?
<DRebellion> drrohin: you have to replace <dvddrive> with your dvd drive device name in /dev
<hypn0> NMajik: I only got 3 button mouse, someone else might know :-)
<iskin> linxeh: Yes.
<nickrud> LadyNikon: it should have dates in the backups, it backs up every time dpkg-reconfigure is run
<woofcat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4262400
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: yes, i have a login
<woofcat> if anyone can help me.
<tapas> how can i change ownership of dotfiles?
<free1> I ssh -X into a web server that I have an account on
<crackhead_25_> command consoleline again
<linxeh> iskin: :(
<DRebellion> tapas: chown
<borncrazy> Hi, I wanted to change TTY fonts size, so I added "vga=795" in kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst but nothing have changed. Why? This is how the kernel line looks now:
<borncrazy> kernel     /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=4635522b-7db4-48d6-92c9-6cf749ec54a1 ro quiet splash vga=795
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: good, now ctl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui login, and try logging in
<free1> I type 'startkde' and I get an error message
<drrohin> the actual drive name or make one up
<tapas> DRebellion: yeah.. i know.. chown tapas:tapas .* changes much more than just the dot files
<NMajik> hypn0: OK, not a problem.
<sooty> hi - i have just installed kubuntu on an IBM thinkpad t22, but the desktop is blank - no toolbars or icons - has anyone seen a similar problem?
<LadyNikon> nickrud: so inside of each backup is a date of when it got backed up?
<free1> when I allow gnome to load on ubuntu
<nickrud> LadyNikon: in the name of the backup, yes
<free1> and I ssh from the terminal
<NMajik> Mouse question: the back thumb button moves me back in firefox, forward thumb button moves me forward AND brings up a menu like I pressed the right mouse button, why?
<free1> ssh -X username@server.net
<borncrazy> DRebellion, Can you help me?
<LadyNikon> nickrud: it just says xorg.conf.3
<joanki> can anyone tell me how to stop ubuntu from making copies of all my fils i create?
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: logged in.. black screen.. .
<LadyNikon> some of them have dates..
<free1> it works
<nickrud> LadyNikon: hm, not sure about that then
<drrohin> sorrry stupid question
<free1> what is really good?
<joanki> if i create aFile.cc, it creates aFile.cc~
<joanki> it's annoying
<DRebellion> borncrazy: no, sorry.
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: clt-alt-f2 , still see the login?
<LadyNikon> one says xorg.conf.20071221175252
<borncrazy> okay
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: no
<nickrud> LadyNikon: that's a standard backup.
<DIL> test
<DRebellion> joanki: that's a feature some text editors. the ~ version is unsaved or something...
<joanki> darn i hate it
<Belisarivs> Nobody? Shame.
<joanki> more to remove when i remove
<totopalma> -.-'
<Belisarivs> Bye then.
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: hm, that's odd, that you can't get to that console. Does ctl-alt-backspace get you back to the login screen?
<Phuz> Ok, I still can't figure out how to get VNC working on my machine, how do I SSH into my linux box via PuTTY on Windows, and set up a tunnel so i can VNC to localhost and get to my linux box from the windows machine?
<arno-t> hi anyone know a media player where i can add songs to the playlist/queue from command line?
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: doesn't appear to
<sooty> nickrud ?  I'll try that - thanks
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: should have got you there immediately
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: nope, still black screen. what should i do now?
<DRebellion> arno-t: if you want a command line media player, go for mplayer
<sooty> just rebooting the laptop ...
<arno-t> DRebellion, I tried that but can't figure out how to add songs to a running mplayer's playlist?
<drrohin> DRebellion: it says file exists if that is the case why won't the players reconize the dvd
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: boot into recovery mode, add a new user   adduser testuser  , then type exit. That will take you to the login screen. Try logging in as that new user
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i wish to start compiz on an ati 9800 pro, is there any way to do that?
<sanozuke> hello, were can i get the boot system to install fluxbuntu froma pen drive to a ubuntu 5.10 hard drive, erasing it and installing fluxbuntu totally
<nickrud> assasukasse: install  xserver-xgl , log out and back in, then try enabling compiz
<assasukasse> nickrud: URG! no aixgl?
<drrohin> can some one help me get the players to reconize the dvd's
<pvl1> i got compiz and stuff running on my radeon 2600 so that means i have opengl. but 3d games like tremulous and alien arena disagree. can i fix this?
<EdgeT> Phuz ?
<nickrud> assasukasse: nope, not unless you use a really late ati driver. And the aiglx support sucks still
<^DaN4E^^^> J3YREW3F5W43FRWFDJEDQGRTDREQFR5WG77UGYGT5T5TRRW55WY688EUT7878T6TW66G2WRDRSRE4 TW5RFWFTW5WTTGWT6Y7EY4E775WT55RFDEJ
<assasukasse> nickrud: thanks, then i will just wait till they release smth :D
<nickrud> assasukasse: I'm running a bland desktop myself on ati
<drrohin> can some one help me get the players to reconize the dvd's
<mmm> Hi, just installed 7.10, having trouble with sound card (lspci shows via vt8235 so i did a modprobe snd-via82xx) but now asoundconfig list still shows nothing...
<DRebellion> arno-t: use , herrie
<boggystudios> when I try to copy to an nfs share on my media server it seems to stall out every once in a while, does any one here know why this might be?
<nickrud> drrohin: try installing vlc , and open them with file->open disk
<sunseeker888> guys , are there any email notifiers with evolution
<panfist> im trying to make and install Cwiid, which requires "kernel support for uinput." i'm not sure what that means but apparently there should be something in /dev called uinput. there is not. although if i run "sudo modprobe uinput" i get no errors
<woofcat> anyone know how to get Rhine III cards working under 7.10
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: added user testuser.. logged in.. black screen..
<crackhead_25_> now what?
<linxeh> iskin: ok, for some reason its working this time I enabled the restricted drivers - but compiz doesnt work, and my 3d apps run very slowly - unusably slow. glxinfo suggests things are set up right though :/
<LizardKing> Posso fare una domanda?
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: not sure. I'm not familiar with intel chips ... /var/log/xorg.0.log or xorg.1.log should have some info hopefully.
<drrohin> nickrud: i am and it does not play and crashes
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: shall i pastebin it?
<assasukasse> nickrud: what do u mean bland
<Phuz> LizardKing, estas halando espanol?
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: sure
<nickrud> assasukasse: compizless
<LizardKing> Mmh... sorry i'm italian
<iskin> linxeh: Are you using compiz or are you using the effects in the Apperance Preferences?
<assasukasse> nickrud: is my impression or it is really faster w/o compiz?
<DRebellion> !it | LizardKing
<nickrud> LizardKing , #ubuntu-it is the italian channel
<klndz3> So I saved all my Firefox information from my Windows OS on this laptop, and I have it on the computer now, how can I import it into Firefox on Ubuntu?
<ubotu> LizardKing: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: i dont know how to get it to the net, because i cant get into the session and use the internet there..
<lollo> Oo
<pvl1> i have opengl but tremulous wont run. how cani fix that
<Phuz> LizardKing, si quieres ayuda de ubuntu en espanol, hay #ubuntu-es, tambien
<drrohin> VLC player is crashing and not opening the disc
<lollo> hi guys can u link me a page where i could find some name of useful programs for ubuntu ?
<Phuz> lollo: what kind of programs you looking for?
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: what info am i looking for in the xorg.0.log??
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: I'm not surprised. Hopefully someone who's familiar with intel chips and has more insight than I will happen by soon
<lollo> Phuz nothing in particoular, but i wanna read a list of programs than can be used
<klndz3> Where does Firefox store it's profiles?
<hypn0> lollo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Applications
<lollo> yeee thx , kiss everyone
<drrohin> can any one help me get dvd's to play
<Phuz> lollo: might i suggest http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> crackhead_25_: errors towards the end. Possibly ~/.xsession-errors will have something as well.  One thing you could try is   nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and change the driver from intel/i810 to vesa .
<woofcat> Still looking for a answer on Rhine-III drivers in ubuntu 7.10
<zubat> drrohin, do you have the plugins for it
<nickrud> assasukasse: aiglx is much slower, I don't have any memory of thinking xgl was slower
<drrohin> zubat: got it from add and remove programs
 * woofcat waves his hand.
<rsk> woofcat: easiest is to try the livecd
<assasukasse> nickrud: well i have had nightmares with xgl..so i prefer to stay with my old nice normal desktop :D
<woofcat> rsk i did
<woofcat> i have ubuntu installed
<zubat> drrohin, k a common solution is running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh'
<drrohin> zubat: but maybe i missed them what am i looking for
<woofcat> but no dice on ethernet card
<woofcat> it seems like others have it working
<Odd-rationale> I'm trying to understand this talk about Hardy and Kubuntu. To my understanding, there will be 2 releases: Hardy Heron LTS with KDE 3 and Hardy Heron (no LTS) with KDE 4. Is that correct?
<woofcat> yet nothing on mine.
<woofcat> Odd-rationale: sure why not.
<klndz3> So I saved all my Firefox information from my Windows OS on this laptop, and I have it on the computer now, how can I import it into Firefox on Ubuntu?
<zubat> drrohin, any luck?
 * woofcat mutters.
<drrohin> zubat: i got dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: neither will be lts , unless a new decision was made pretty recently
<zubat> drrohin, yea do you have synpatic open?
<craigbass1976> Is there some dark art to making wide open samba shares in Ubuntu vs. other linuxes (I'm used to cent)
<zubat> drrohin, if so close it
<drrohin> ohh opps
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: So no Hardy Heron LTS Kubuntu whatsoever
<mmm> drrohin: I had to do "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: according th riddell's blog a month or two ago
<Hideki> crontab doesnt work, syslog says "(root) CMD (/home/server/Backupscript)" but the script isnt executed; my crontab entrys is: 10 21 * * * /home/server/Backupscript  and PATH is defined in the file Backupscript
<ikonia> ubuntuisloved: did you want me ?
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: Will it have KDE 4? That's all I care about. I don't care much for LTS. ;)
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/57  has the best info on kde in ubuntu that I know of
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: and yes
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: Great!
<klndz3> How do I force firefox to quit?
<rsk> klndz3: killall firefox-bin
<klndz3> Thank you
<mmm> just installed 7.10, having trouble with sound card (lspci shows via vt8235 so i did a modprobe snd-via82xx) but now asoundconf list still shows nothing...
<drrohin> zubat: that did it for vlc but the other players still say they can't find /dev/dvd
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: Maybe since it won't be a LTS release like Ubuntu, the kubuntu community should give it a different code name! like the much envied "Hungry Hippo" release!
<klndz3> rsk: Nothing happened
<klndz3> rsk: Errr, nothing quit
<nickrud> Odd-rationale: lol
<zubat> drrohin, gd, I think that might be because the dvd you put in is not in the /dev/dvd dir
<mmm> klndz3: do ps -e | grep firefox then kill the numbers you see
<drrohin> zubat: DRebellion took me through sudo of mounting it there it said it all ready exists
<SleepingSloth> i have a question... i've got a directory with hundreds of files in it-all named differently(obviously), but some contain the same content. can anyone suggest a quick way of identifying the duplicates (something diff-like) ??
<zubat> drrohin, i see, sorry im not too sure then but vlc is the best:)
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: diff ;)  are they exact duplicates?  you could then use hashes, aslso
<drrohin> zubat: thank you yeah i have used vlc for ever in windows before i converted
<SleepingSloth> nemilar, so - shell script along the lines of 'foreach file in directory, diffit against all the other files?
<jrib> SleepingSloth: file sizes first to give candidates and then hashes or diff would be my suggestion
<zubat> drrohin, cool np
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: jrib has a good idea about using filesizes to narrow down the candidate field
<SleepingSloth> jrib, nemilar - this needs to be fully automated, and the files should be completely identical
<soneil> SleepingSloth: "md5 * | sort  | uniq  -c" would be a rough starting point.   kinda intensive tho
<HighNo> Is anybody interested in translating a software (90 lines) from either german or english to any language not being english, spanish, farsi ? I would love to hear from italian, russian and french people, but any language is great. Please PM me
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: if they're completely identical, you can make hashes for all of them (will take a little while) and compare
<athlon_> hi i have problem with my mouse it goes so slowly and sometimes my computer screen gets highlight ....
<ridge-meister> anyone here use an Interact AxisPad game controller?  joystick calibrator has found the game controller and i am able to calibrate the controller, but in the games i play the controller's directional pad and directional sticks don't work
<erUSUL> SleepingSloth: cmp
<maurizio> ciao
<atcla_ubuntu> ok so now i downloaded "DeepBlack.tar.gz" theme how do i apply or extrack or what do i do with it
<jrib> SleepingSloth: erUSUL's got the right command for comparing byte by byte.  Use that if your files are not text files
<craigbass1976> Anyone got a wide open samba share working?  Can I see your smb.conf?  I'm  missing a line or something
<athlon_> hi i have problem with my mouse it goes so slowly and sometimes my computer screen gets highlight ....
<sooty> I have a freshly installed kubuntu on a laptop. Screen resolution is 1024 but only top left quarter of desktop is displayew
<DRebellion> athlon_: tar xzvf DeepBlack.tar.gz
<maurizio> italiano
<SleepingSloth> erUSUL, nemilar soneil jrib - thanks for the suggestions.... on a scripting level though (i realise this is a little offtopic, and i'll keep it short) - is there any quicker way than evaluating each hash for each file?
<athlon_> what
<sooty> on my screen - how can I fix this ??
<jrib> SleepingSloth: use file size first
<proprietarysucks> tar vxzf filename
<Brna> hi people! can some1 help me to install sopcast on my gusty?
<nemilar> SleepingSloth: if they're going to be the _exact_ same content, use the filesize
<DRebellion> athlon_: sorry, wrong person
<DRebellion> atcla_ubuntu: tar xzvf DeepBlack.tar.gz
<athlon_> hi i have problem with my mouse it goes so slowly and sometimes my computer screen gets highlight ....
<HighNo> craigbass1976: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/8091
<athlon_> is that a desktop u want to install just right click on the picture and save as desktop no need to extract files
<ridge-meister> what program can i run to make the game controller work with xmame?
<jrib> !info fdupes | SleepingSloth
<ubotu> sleepingsloth: fdupes (source: fdupes): Identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.40-4build1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jrib> looks interesting
<SleepingSloth> jrib, nice spot!
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: i have no idea what this all maeans.. there are pages and pages..
<SleepingSloth> erUSUL, nemilar soneil jrib - thanks all, i'l go have a play
<atcla_ubuntu> DRebellion, tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<DRebellion> atcla_ubuntu: tar xzvf
<ronny_> hi
<DRebellion> atcla_ubuntu: that is correct
<erUSUL> SleepingSloth: good luck
<Brna> anybody know how to install sopcast?
<atcla_ubuntu> DRebellion,  ok it extracted
<atcla_ubuntu> now what
<athlon_> hi i have problem with my mouse it goes so slowly and sometimes my computer screen gets highlight ....
<jimmygoon> Does anyone elses printer ever *disappear* ?
<jimmygoon> I had like 6-7 printers installed... and now there is only one :/
<danbhfive> Brna: try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258049
<Lettuc3> is it possible to have .dotfiles and .dotfolders appear dimmed in nautilus?
<white_eagle> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<white_eagle> how to install the broken flash?
<craigbass1976> HighNo, Well, here's a conf file that I've got.  Can't understand why I'm being prompted for a password.  This identical file on CentOS 5 works fine on a windows network (xp clients connecting to it)
<crackhead_25_> nickrud: are you there?
<craigbass1976> HighNo, Oops... http://rafb.net/p/84q8kC97.html
<flats> Is there a way that from 1 ubuntu box connect and see the contents of another ubuntu box on the same network?  Like a //xxx.xxx.xxx.xx/c$ in windoze type thing
<panfist> hey im trying to get my TV to display in native resolution. i added the resolution "1366x768" in xorg.conf but that doesnt appear in any of the GUI tools...only 1368x768....which is nowhere to be found in my xorg.conf
<SleepingSloth> erUSUL, nemilar soneil jrib - fdupes was a perfect match, fyi. thanks again.
<white_eagle> where is the unoficial fix for flash?
<white_eagle> adobe flash
<danbhfive> Lettuc3: ctrl+h
<Sodamodo> Does anyone know if the problem where on
<danbhfive> !enablesources | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<Sodamodo> 'es mic doesnt work and it gives you this
<astro76> white_eagle: in Software Sources enable the gutsy-proposed repo in the updates tab
<Sodamodo> '
<Sodamodo> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat"
<Sodamodo> is fixable?
<Lettuc3> danbhfive that hides it altogether. what i was hoping was that once its visible, it stays dimmer than non-hidden objects.
<bitmonster> can someone help me to configure my ati radeon mobility 7500 for dual head usage?
<danbhfive> Lettuc3: oh, i dunno,   if it has a . as the first character, its always hidden, FYI in case you didn't know
<pvl1> howdo i change my gl render?
<Dimitree> heeelllppp :/
<Lettuc3> danbhfive oh i know that. but i was hoping you could have a setting where the hidden files, when showed, appeared dimmer, as in thunar or konqueror, which makes organisation a little easier.
<danbhfive> pvl1: whats that?
<psycholvlan> grrr i can't get 7.10 to even install
<robdig> !nfs | flats you can share filesystems using NFS
<ubotu> flats you can share filesystems using NFS: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dimitree> i just installed a fresh install of lates version of ubuntu desktop and every time i try to add a new package i get an error saying i must fix it with synaptic
<Dimitree> in synaptic i get this opera:
<Dimitree>  Depends: libqt3-mt but it is not going to be installed
<Dimitree> what can i do ?
<Dimitree> i can't install anything at all :/
<danbhfive> !enablesources | Dimitree try this
<ubotu> Dimitree try this: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<Dimitree> ok will try
<flats> Is there a way that from 1 ubuntu box connect and see the contents of another ubuntu box on the same network?  Like a //xxx.xxx.xxx.xx/c$ in windoze type thing
<th0r> flats look at fusesmb
<flats> !fusesmb
<pvl1> how do i change my gl render?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> pvl1: whats a gl renderer?
<th0r> flats you probably have to google it. It is easy to install and set up, but does require samba be installed on the server side. I always install samba by default as part of linux anyway
<therethinker> Today I logged in and the flash player stopped working, I get "Click here to install plugin" on firefox. I click it, and it says its already installed
<ampex> th0r: why fusesmb instead of just using cifs?
<ridge-meister> anyone here use XMAME?  i'm having trouble getting my game controller to work with the games
<Odd-rationale> !flashissues | therethinker
<ubotu> therethinker: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. Fixes have landed in -proposed for testing, but most most users are advised to wait until packages are approved and released in -updates.
<Sodamodo> Does anyone know if this has been solved: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15934 ?
<pvl1> danbhfive, methinks its like the system that allows opengl
<MasterAslan> hello.  I just installed several packages and can't remember what they all were.  Now my boot freezes.  Is there a way to list the recently installed packages in terminal listed by time installed?  Thanks
<th0r> ampex my network appears as a folder in my file manager and is accessible just like any other folder. I run xfce and nothing else will do that
<therethinker> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Pentarex> hello guys
<Pentarex> can anyone help me
<danbhfive> pvl1: so you just want graphics card drivers?
<erUSUL> !anyone | Pentarex
<ubotu> Pentarex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Odd-rationale> therethinker: See also !flash
<akuma> what is the differences in the different buntu distros?
<Pentarex> DRebellion: are u here m8
<pvl1> danbhfive, well i definetly have them. i used envy its all working now incuding compiz. but games arent
<akuma> like Kubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu, and gobuntu?
<DRebellion> Pentarex: yes
<Pentarex> DRebellion: can u help me with kubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> akuma: the desktops look different :)
<erUSUL> akuma: desktop envoirment
<Odd-rationale> akuma: Not much. Just the Desktop environment
<DRebellion> Pentarex: maybe...
<danbhfive> akuma: try the ubuntu.com website for that
<Dimitree> ubotu: well i selected all the sources and i still get that error :/ and tis getting annoying :/
<Pentarex> DRebellion: cos in kubuntu chat anyone still shut up :P
<howlingmadhowie> akuma: however, gobuntu also has some changes under the hood
<ampex> pvl1: what games?
<akuma> is there a specific one built for gaming?
<lordmorgoth> guys i want to install the nvidia proprietary driver, however it must be done using the terminal and having Xorg killed, how do i kill X and log to the terminal
<Pentarex> DRebellion: ok my problem is with skype when i start it the whole screen goes black and white
<pvl1> ampex, like warsow, tremulous, openarena, alienarena
<ampex> lordmorgoth: ctrl+alt+f1
<aricz_> lordmorgoth : /etc/init.d/gdm stop ..
<howlingmadhowie> lordmorgoth: i thought there were packages for the nvidia drivers?
<ampex> lordmorgoth: will bring you to a console
<mo0n_sniper> @lordmorgoth> ctrl+alt+backspase
<devils-haven> helo, can any one reccomand a program to use like picasa, or adobe photoshop elements, or adobe album?
<DRebellion> Pentarex: :/  don't know, sorry.
<HighNo> craigbass1976: sounds strange. I'm not sleeping but reading the smb.conf man page... hang on
<Pentarex> DRebellion: ok 10nx m8
<howlingmadhowie> mo0n_sniper: i think gdm spawns
<lordmorgoth> howlingmadhowie, there are, but it's not working properly my screen blinks every now and then
<DRebellion> devils-haven: gimp
<pvl1> devils-haven, gimp
<Dimitree> :[
<danbhfive> devils-haven: f-spot
<ampex> he needs to shut down gdm to install the nvidia driver, not restart it
<lordmorgoth> mo0n_sniper, ctrl +alt +backspace restart X not kill it :)
<devils-haven> k, thx will give it a try
<howlingmadhowie> lordmorgoth: okay, then ctrl-alt-f2 and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<MasterAslan> devils-haven: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives for a whole list of alternatives
<devils-haven> thx
<danbhfive> devils-haven: f-spot is already installed, btw
<ampex> lordmorgoth: ctrl+alt+f1, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then install nvidia driver then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ridge-meister> anyone seen this site -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training ???  Dr_willis sent me there, but not sure why.  I don't see anything there of value other than links to the ubuntu site
<MasterAslan> anyone have an idea how I can view recently installed stuff from command line?
<lordmorgoth> thanks howlingmadhowie  ampex aricz_  and mo0n_sniper  :)
<devils-haven> any good?
<craigbass1976> HighNo, I just realized that cent's apache folder is /var/www/html, and ubuntu's is just /var/www.
<howlingmadhowie> ampex: usually ctrl-alt-f1 is used by gdm, so he won't have a prompt there :)
<Dimitree> danbhfive where do i type that command ? sorry im totaly new to linux ?
<craigbass1976> HighNo, changed smb.conf to reflect that, and now we'll see what happens.
<danbhfive> Dimitree: which command is that?
<HighNo> craigbass1976: ok
<Dimitree> (10:40:36 PM) danbhfive: !enablesources | Dimitree try this
<ampex> howlingmadhowie: since when is ctrl+alt+f1 used by gdm? it uses f7, correct?
<devils-haven> i am new to ubuntu, but i am seeing that linux in general is not realy ready yet
<howlingmadhowie> ampex: the xserver uses f7. i know that if i press ctrl-alt-f1 i don't have a prompt but gdm
<bitmonk> i want to run on a zfs root volume, does anyone know if there is any information on this? i've scoured google a bit with no luck specifically for ubuntu
<danbhfive> Dimitree: it was actually a reference to some menus, that on the default install, are at the top of the screen
<ampex> howlingmadhowie: I have never seen that behavior on a ubuntu machine, hmmm
<Zimmer> hmmm
<mo0n_sniper> @<lordmorgoth> oh sorry
<Zimmer> this really isn't working
<danbhfive> !enablsources > Dimitree
<Odd-rationale> devils-haven: I think that depends on the user
<f4b13tt0> o
<howlingmadhowie> devils-haven: you don't want to be saying that here ;)
<devils-haven> i am having some interface anoyyance
<devils-haven> is there a way to increase the size of the window margins? to resize a window i have to be realy precise with the mouse
<Zimmer> ok, I need something to save my skin here. I have an 8800GTS and I had to install ubuntu 64bit AMD through the text interface because I couldn't boot
<Zimmer> it worked
<Zimmer> but the problem is
<usr13_> What is the anoyance?
<ampex> devils-haven: I would agree with you if you consider "ready" to be "works like windows" and "is compatible with all of the same hardware as windows"
<HighNo> devils-haven: let's say you are used to a different interface
<Zimmer> I cannot boot into ubuntu at the grub screen
<Zimmer> it has a blank screen
<Zimmer> :/
<danbhfive> !enter > Zimmer
<devils-haven> not the interface that the problem
<ampex> devils-haven: ubuntu or linux is not just "windows for free"
<howlingmadhowie> Zimmer: do you get this "press escape now" screen?
<ridge-meister> devils-haven: you're right, Linux right now is just a glorified hack.  The one thing i like about it is that my desktop isn't crashing and i'm not getting any computer viruses, and some of the software is really good.  other than that, it's poor hardware recognition and ports from windows software don't work very well.
<usr13_> devils-haven: what is your problem?
<Dimitree> danbhfive btw any idea how i can login as root ? During the installation i was asked only for username and pass, i tryed root with my pass but it didnt work ?
<Zimmer> I tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Zimmer> but once configured
<Zimmer> nothing happens
<HighNo> ridge-meister: :-)
<danbhfive> !root | Dimitree
<ubotu> Dimitree: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<devils-haven> to resize a simple window i have only 1 pixel used, how can i change that
<ridge-meister> HighNo: :D
<Zimmer> howlingmadhowie: no, I press ENTER and then blank screen
<pvl1> ampex, do u know how to get them running?
<devils-haven> i have to realy carfuly touch the line so i can resize a window
<jrib> devils-haven: that's a metacity theme preference.  The border width is set in the theme
<ampex> Zimmer: have you tried installing the latest nvidia proprietary driver from their website?
<howlingmadhowie> Zimmer: it's possible the pretty picture while booting doesn't work. can you get to the screen where you can choose what you want to boot?
<usr13_> devils-haven: Windo from what application?
<devils-haven> any way for me to manualy change it?
<erUSUL> Zimmer: boot into recovery mode and try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' to configure X again
<Zimmer> howlingmadhowie: yes
<usr13_> itsatroll
<ampex> pvl1: what are "them"?
<devils-haven> if windows had cumpiz it would go a very long way
<linxeh> Zimmer: why did you install 64bit ubuntu? if you have less than 4GB the 32bit version is normally much easier
<Zimmer> erUSUL : done that, nothing
<howlingmadhowie> Zimmer: and then when it starts to boot everything goes black?
<pvl1> ampex. the games
<ampex> devils-haven: arguably, vista's aero is somewhat similar to compiz
<Zimmer> yes
<danbhfive> pvl1: what are the errors?
<Zimmer> linxeh: I have 4GB
<CrazyPhil> Hi. I want to change the defaut program used to open audio (mp3, ogg, wav). They are currently oppened with Totem but I want Quod Libet to open them. Is there any to work with this? ty
<erUSUL> Zimmer: :S
<ampex> pvl1: which games? I've lost track of your previous conversation
<devils-haven> not realy, i have vista as my main system
<devils-haven> on my other drive on this system
<howlingmadhowie> Zimmer: can you edit the boot line and delete the words "splash" and "quiet" and then boot?
<danbhfive> CrazyPhil: maybe its in the right click menu
<pvl1> ampex, tremulous, warsow, openarena, alienarena. the only problem is the opengl
<ampex> pvl1: what sort of video card?
<devils-haven> i realy like the shakind windows, and the muly desktop ability, windows doesn't even come close
<CrazyPhil> damn.. I look at it
<devils-haven> multy
<HighNo> CrazyPhil: You could just right click on the file, go to properties and choose a different standard open prog
<pvl1> ampex, ati readon 2600
<pvl1> danbhfive, Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<playboyiam> can you tell me please how to add flah player in konquerer
<ampex> pvl1: ati cards and linux seem to be rather problematic
<Zimmer> howlingmadhowie: ill try that
<MasterAslan> can anyone fix the syntax on this?  ls -lrt /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<HighNo> devils-haven: is that the anoyance? :-)
<ampex> pvl1: what driver are you using?
<devils-haven> on windows, yes
<simps> Could someone help me with VNC over SSH? ;o
<howlingmadhowie> Zimmer: you should see the boot messages go wizzing by
<danbhfive> pvl1: it sounds like a driver issue
<playboyiam> can you tell me please how to add flah player plugin in konquerer
<pvl1> ampex, i used envy. dunno
<HighNo> simps: whats up?
<playboyiam> how to add flah player plugin in konquerer
<Zimmer> ampex: how can I install if I cant even boot
<CrazyPhil> danbhfive, HighNo thx
<usr13_> HighNo: itsatroll
<playboyiam> is it just me or konversation refreshes itś window in a slow motion as i had no graphics card drivers intalled?
<ampex> pvl1: I don't always trust envy to do "the right thing"
<devils-haven> maybe eventualy some one will learn how to code for windows and make somthing compiz worthy for vista
<simps> HighNo, i can connect from my windows to ubuntu via ssh, but then when i type in "vncviewer localhost:1", it says unable to display
<ampex> pvl1: I would try installing the latest ati drivers manually and even then you may not have the best of luck, ati's drivers really "suck"
<pvl1> ampex, aw damn.
<usr13_> simps: run thghtvncserver
<danbhfive> !ot | devils-haven
<ubotu> devils-haven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HighNo> simps: explain the setup a bit more please - on which side do you want to see what screen?
<devils-haven> ok
<Ekstron> Hi Guys. How intall beryl for ubuntu 7.1 ?
<usr13_> simps: vncviewer localhost:5901
<Odd-rationale> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<devils-haven> what file do i need to edit in a theme so i can change the border?
<Supricky06> hello
<ampex> pvl1: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Supricky06> hey i need some help installing, can anyone help?
<simps> usr13_, same result
<iskin> Will the kernel be updated for Gutsy or is it frozen until Hardy?
<pvl1> ampex, thanks
<simps> HighNo, i'm working on my windows and am trying to connect to ubuntu
<usr13_> simps: Is the server MS Windows?
<simps> usr13_, nope, ubuntu is the server
<aicewinddle> :D
<erUSUL> iskin: only security and bugs there will be no version change
<Ekstron> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<magick> anyone know how to solve keyboard lag? My keyboard is extremely laggy.. USB or PS2 yields the same result.
<iskin> erUSUL, thank you.
<usr13_> simps: vncviewer ip.add.ress.here:5901
<ampex> magick: could it be a video driver issue? what sort of video card?
<LinuxTweaker> Anyone here running openBox?
<HighNo> simps: ok, so you have the vnc server on the ubuntu machine working? Do you want a seperate X session or is there already running one you want to look at via vnc?
<magick> 8600GT with the nvidia drivers installed
<robf> ok I just installed a harddisk from a defunct bo=x that broke,   its ide,   now I have my system installed on a sata drive... is there a way to access both drives? or are they mutually exclusive,  using sata  /  ide
<playboyiam> vlc screwed up my sounds how can i how can i turn up volume?
<robf> and if not,  why isn't my sata drive4 showiong up anymore
<usr13_> simps: thighvncserver  and then localhost:5901
<HighNo> usr13_: noticed the "VNC over SSH"- init before?
<robf> although that makes no sense since my cd drive is ide...and they worked together ><
<magick> ampex, its kind of odd.. the mouse isn't lagged at all, just the keyboard
<iskin> LinuxTweaker, I've run openbox. I don't use it as my default.
<ampex> robf: as long as both drives are cabled properly and the BIOS is identifying the drive(s) there should be no problem using IDE and SATA drives simultaneously
<Supricky06> hey i need some help installing, can anyone help?
<usr13_> HighNo: No
<Supricky06> i need help witht the partitions
<usr13_> Supricky06: what is  your question?
<HighNo> usr13_: that's what I thought...
<ampex> robf: if you boot into linux with the SATA drive, you should see the IDE drive show up as a /dev/hd* device
<robf> ampex: I'd thought so,m  the sata drive was alread in this box,  and it has my linux system installed...once I installed the ide drive though,  it keeps trying to boot from that and I have no /dev/sd*
<simps> usr13_,  same result :\.
<ampex> robf: your BIOS is probably set to boot to the IDE driver before the SATA
<LinuxTweaker> iskin: is the /etc/menu-methods/openbox script working in your setup?  It appears to be broken on Gutsy with OB 3.4.4 on my system...
<HighNo> simps: of course - he did not realize your "over SSH" thingy
<robf> ampex: well thats why im on a live cd now :p
<ampex> robf: IDE drive rather, not driver
<robf> ampex: but no /dev/sd
<usr13_> HighNo: He probably needs to  run nmap against the server  [to see what port the server is listening on].
<ampex> robf: no /dev/sd with the livecd?
<HighNo> usr13_: nope!
<usr13_> simps: run nmap against the server  [to see what port the server is listening on].
<HighNo> usr13_: args, do you actually read his posts? :-/
<Supricky06> usr13 well i selected the manual partition, and i got 3 drives and freespace option under / dev/hda
<robf> ampex: nope thats why i was asking heh,  see this drive is another linux box,  i just needed to copy whats on it to this box,  so i can wipe that drive out,  cos the computer it was in kinda had an accident involving flames and a psu
<Supricky06> but my question is how to make the partition?
<ampex> robf: what sort of livecd are you using?
<snkmad> i used a bridge ADSL modem, but now its on router mode, how do i stop ppoepconf to run at startup? and theres any problem to let it run?
<robf> ampex: amd64 it worked with sata when the ide drive wasn't in here
<usr13_> HighNo: No, Did  you?
<robf> ampex: you think some bios' may be retarded and have a mutual lock on ide/sata hdds?
<ampex> robf: ubuntu livecd?
<robf> ampex: yessir
<Supricky06> which mount point i select? and which root directory should i use?
<ampex> robf: shouldn't be
<ampex> robf: try changing your boot options to boot to the SATA drive before the IDE drive
<HighNo> usr13_: some of us really do, imagine that...
<ampex> robf: and check if the BIOS detects the SATA drive now with the IDE drive plugged in
<robf> ampex: cos thinkin bout it, it never noticed the sata drive,  the box is a small ...cube,  microatx and annoying cramped... i bet the cable became detatched when i was routing the ide cable to the other drive
<simps> :s
<iskin> LinuxTweaker: I've never used it. Let me check.
<LinuxTweaker> thanks iskin
<simps> HighNo, any suggestions?
<ampex> robf: not having the drive plugged in would probably cause it not be detected :)
<HighNo> simps: so again, you are already logged in (locally and graphically) on the ubuntu box and wnat to have a peek on that session from aa windows machine over a SSH link?
<snkmad> i used a bridge ADSL modem, but now its on router mode, how do i stop ppoepconf to run at startup? and theres any problem to let it run?
<simps> HighNo, yes
<magick> after I make changes to menu.lst in grub, grub-install will enforce them?
<robf> ampex: heh yeh,  its just such a chore...i mean the box has about 4 sq inches of free space inside,  im surprised it doesnt run at like 100C...it's just cramped,  prolly not hard for a small sata plug to come dislodged when i was routing the other cables around the case
<HighNo> simps: ok, you enabled the vnc server within gnome's settings?
<Supricky06> anyone?
<Dimitree> please help me with my add programme problem :{
<howlingmadhowie> magick: you don't have to run grub-install
<simps> HighNo, i'm pretty sure i did, but just to make sure, help me through that process :P
<mentus> magick: there's no need to use grub-install to enforce anything.. after the first run it'll point to the menu.lst and you can edit as you wish
<erUSUL> magick: no; need to run any executable only editing make them take effect
<robf> ok lemme hop off here... and check the cabling
<magick> I tried and it didn't seem to work.. I did have boot problems a while ago and solved them.. maybe that's why?
<magick> took out a hard drive and had to reinstall grub elsewhere
<Dimitree> how can i fix this please help opera:
<Dimitree>  Depends: libqt3-mt but it is not going to be installed
<howlingmadhowie> magick: yeah, it's quite possible that was necessary
<HighNo> simps: my desktop is german, so there might be some differences, but I'll give it a try: System->Settings->Remote Desktop - mark the first two checkboxes, don't check the third one and if you would like a password check the fourth and enter the password
<HighNo> simps: afterwars you need to open a tunnel with your ssh client, which is dependant on the client you are using. I hope it is PuTTY?
<Stefan30067> Any Ultima Online player here, that can help me patch UO with wine?! Iam having troubles and an error with vercfg...
<Sonja> document print status: stopped. nothing is printing anymore! they just queue up in "stopped" state. what's wrong?
<Sonja> i could print a test page no prob
<Sonja> but normal prints don't go out
<simps> yes, PuTTY
<simps> HighNo, yes, i use PuTTY :P
<ampex> Stefan30067: no offense, but why not play games under the OS they were written for?
<HighNo> simps: cool, then you have to setup the tunnel there. Let me have a look at the settings, brb
<franky_> woopale
<iskin> LinuxTweaker:  /etc/menu-methods/openbox doesn't seem to be doing anything. It is supposed to create a programs menu, isn't it?
<ampex> I've never understood the appeal of hacking up video games and attempting to emulate them on a platform they weren't designed for
<franky_> okupo ayuda
<Stefan30067> @ampex its because these video games are great! :-)
<LinuxTweaker> iskin, yup -- and if I am seeing things correctly it refers to directories that don't exist (like /usr/share/openbox), and other things...
<snkmad> i used a bridge ADSL modem, but now its on router mode, how do i stop ppoepconf to run at startup? and theres any problem to let it run?
<[volk]> How can I remove the damn "time syncronization" stuff in ubuntu? I don't care about any time zones, I just want my time not to be set forward an hour every time I reboot :/
<HighNo> simps: setup putty that everything for the already working connection to the ubuntu box is done. Then go to "Connection->SSH->Tunnels" and at the field "Source Port" enter "5910", at the field below enter "localhost:5900", make sure the radiobox below reads "local", then click on  "Add", you may then want to save these settings as a template in PuTTYs main screen
<DiceyDays> How do I make dolphin the default file manager in kde 4?
<JxmlT_87> how do i run install files from the terminal
<erUSUL> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<HighNo> simps: when you now connect and authenticate correctly you can start a vncviewer on the windows machine and make it connect to "localhost:10" - that's it
<babo> when i plug in my usb it doesn't show on the screen ...
<LinuxTweaker> iskin, even the "debian-menu.sml" file the script needs isn't in place...  Seems like this package wasn't completely converted from debian for ubuntu...
<DRebellion> JxmlT_87: what sort of file is it?
<asfas> wer
<iskin> LinuxTweaker:ls
<simps> HighNo, what do you mean by "make it connect to blahblah"
<Pirate-King> how do you copy a file from one dir to another
<DASPRiD> with cp
<Pirate-King> cp file  destination?
<LinuxTweaker> iskin, ls what?
<JxmlT_87> DRebellion: Its a .tar
<HighNo> simps: if you start the vncviewer on the windows machine it should as for "server:" it wants to connect to - enter "localhost:10"
<babo> scsi 6:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<iskin> LinuxTweaker: Wrong window.
<babo> that doesn't sound good
<DRebellion> JxmlT_87: tar xzvf file.tar  (is a start)
<LinuxTweaker> iskin, ahh - oaky
<zLoSteR> ei guys i have 2 HDDs on the first i have Linux Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy on the Second i have Windows XP how can i make dual boot
<Parsec300> DRebellion, I've installed Wallpaper-tray and it worked, however, I quit before I added a directory. Now it won't load anymore, because it says it can't find any pics in the configured dir. I can't even get into the config editor anymore. I've tried removing it with apt-get, but somehow it keeps a config file somewhere, but I have no idea where. Do you?
<Pirate-King> DASPRiD--> cp trash.zip  home?
<simps> HighNo, i still get "unable to open display"
<JxmlT_87> Drebellion: Right I did that and it old me the file is a directory. its the new alsa file if that helps
<DASPRiD> Pirate-King: cp trash.zip ~(
<DASPRiD> Pirate-King: cp trash.zip ~/
<magick> woo hoo! solved the laggy keyboard. I think I know why it happened now. I tried to hibernate once and when i tried to boot back into it it failed so I hard reset it and I believe the problem has been happening ever since then. On boot, it still tries to resume hibernation. Is there a way to remove that attempt?
<howlingmadhowie> zLoSteR: either you configure grub, or you dual boot through the bios of the pc
<simps> HighNo, it says "vncviewer: unable to open display"
<iskin> LinuxTweaker: It does seem that the package hasn't been completely ported to ubuntu.
<LinuxTweaker> iskin, yeah -- now I'm trying to figure out where to file a bug report...
<DRebellion> Parsec300: no :(  try locate wallpaper-tray
<ViRgiLiO> l
<babo> can anyone have a look at my dmesg pastebin for when i plug in my usb ?
<babo> http://pastebin.com/m76e53884
<ViRgiLiO> ups, this is not console :)
<HighNo> simps: ok, then either the tunnel is not up yet or the vnc server is not running. you saved the settings as I told you? Of course you would have to make a new connection to the ubuntu box with these new settings, otherwise the tunnel is not up yet.
<backgen> hey i just installed a Calendar app through the Add/remove function but it's not showing up in my applications tab
<crackhead_25_> after my installation, i keep getting a black screen after i log into the session..????
<gmcastil> How does one install a 64-bit JRE?  I had assumed that the 64-bit ubuntu would use that...is that not the case?
<simps> HighNo, i can connect via ssh to ubuntu and type in commands, i can also connect via VNC to see ubuntu's desktop (without encryption)
<jchstevens> Please can anyone advise on an error I get when trying to upgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<HighNo> simps: on windows side there always a potential problem with a firewall. It should let traffic addressed to localhost pass but you never know...
<jchstevens> The process gets stuck while "Modfying the Software Channels"
<howlingmadhowie> gmcastil: since the new version of java6 isn't yet in the repositories, i'd recommend downloading directly from sun
<simps> HighNo, firewall is off
<HighNo> simps: what connection string do you use to connect vnc at the moment
<gmcastil> howlingmadhowie: does apt mix 64 and 32 bit libs?
<simps> HighNo, what do you mean?
<Laney> Anyone know a command to convert a pdf document to a handout? (x pages in input -> 1 page in output)
<snkmad> anyone knows how to disable pppoe-conf from running on boot time?
<howlingmadhowie> gmcastil: i think the version of java6 in the 64-bit repositories is the 64 bit version
<HighNo> simps: what do you enter in the vncviewer to get a connection
<gmcastil> howlingmadhowie: is there a way to tell what's installed? dpkg -p sun-java6-jre is what i've been doing
<crackhead_25_> can anyone help me get my ubuntu installation working? i keep getting a black screen after i log into a session... ?????
<simps> HighNo, via ssh, i try to enter "vncviewer localhost:0"
<HighNo> simps: ehm. I am lost now
<HighNo> simps: this is not what I intended.
<usr13_> HighNo: simps;  nmap localhost
<howlingmadhowie> gmcastil: i think "apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre" does the same
<HighNo> simps: I wanted you to start a vncviewer on the WINDOWS machine, not within the ssh session
<iskin> LinuxTweaker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=openbox. And if you need to setup http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192106 is a good tutorial and the one I used.
<usr13_> HighNo: simps;  vncview localhost:5901
<simps> HighNo, via commandline?
<LinuxTweaker> iskin, thanks - looking at them now...
<howlingmadhowie> gmcastil: have a look at "apt-cache show sun-java6-jre". that seems to say some interesting things
<HighNo> usr13_: he wants to have that started on windows!!!
<simps> usr13_, i type that into ssh and it says command not found
<super-6-1> hello anyone know how to install a eyetoy as a webcam?
<robdig> Laney: in evince (default pdf viewer), do file->print, page setup tab, then number of pages per side...assume other pdf viewers can do it too
<speeddemon8803> Hi, how do I use apt-cd to install xubuntu on a ubuntu server installation?
<Laney> robdig: Yeah, but I need them to be the other way round :(
<HighNo> simps: now we are talking: dont use the windows command line, either don't use the ssh session once it is open
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, the more information you can supply to help people to help you, the more likely you are to get help. you log in, and immediately your screen goes blank, yes? is it a hard freeze, or can you get back to prompt? what graphics card do you have, and since when has this been happening - new install or upgrade etc - what have you tried , if anything?
<HighNo> simps: you have a vncviewer in the start menu, right?
<magick> Anyone know how to remove hibernate images from the hard drive?
<snkmad> anyone knows how to disable pppoe-conf from running on boot time?
<simps> HighNo, an exe file, yes
<erUSUL> speeddemon8803: sudo apt-cd  add /dev/cdrom then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<HighNo> simps: ok, doubleclick on that
<speeddemon8803> thanks erusul!
<simps> ok HighNo
<playboyiam> no banging the door near me ok or any loud noise
<HighNo> simps: it should as you for a server to connect to
<HighNo> simps: right?
<simps> alright HighNo, but that doesn't use encryption
<speeddemon8803> ive been trying to get a DE on this server for a while, downloading alternative xubuntu..now ive got enough info to get my stuff working, thanks again!
<simps> brb HighNo  usr13_
<HighNo> simps: did you try to enter "localhost:10" there?
<sarthor> HI, insmod: a module named sll_lib already exists
<sarthor> insmod: a module named skynet already exists
<sarthor> how to unload?
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: yes, it immediately goes black. i can't get back to the prompt. however, it doesn't seem to be a hard freeze. i have a intel 845/915, i believe, chipset.. this has been happening every time except teh first time since i installed ubuntu this morning.. new install.. i've tried a dpkg-reconfigure of xserver-xorg.. i've tried making a new user and logging in.. same thing happens..
<howlingmadhowie> sarthor: rmmod
<HighNo> sarthor: sudo rmmod ...
<tarankowski> i can't do  as root. If i type "sudo something" write: "/home/bartek/.gnome/cokolwiek: 5: /usr/bin/: Permission denied" what should i do?
<usr13_> HighNo: simps Try doing what HighNo said,  use the vncviewer
<sarthor> HighNo> howlingmadhowie sll_lib: Device or resource busy
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  ati or nvidia?
<HighNo> sarthor: use lsmod to look what module uses it, unload that module first if possible
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: i dont believe it's either.. intel..
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  oh, sorry - integrated?
<howlingmadhowie> sarthor: enter "lsmod" and see what's using it
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: integrated
<bad_cables> hey, i just ran monkey webserver and when i go to http://localhost i dont get crap
<bad_cables> is there something funkey in the ubuntu firewall setup?
<howlingmadhowie> bad_cables: is it running on port 80?
<bad_cables> yeah, and i can see it running as a process in top
<howlingmadhowie> bad_cables: you're sure it's running on port 80? :)
<bad_cables> lemmie check the conf
<jchstevens> Please can anyone advise on an error I get when trying to upgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<jchstevens> The process gets stuck while "Modfying the Software Channels"
<super-6-1> so anyone know how to use the eyetoy as a webcam
<HighNo> bad_cables: do you have lsof installed - it might show if it is just bound to localhost:80 instead of 0.0.0.0:80
<jchstevens> Fetching File 52 out of 56
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, hmm.... what does the xorg log say?
<blag> i live in colorado, USA; which download location should i use (is there one on the Internet2 backbone)?
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me set up my network connection to my other computers running windows
<bad_cables> LOL!
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: it says a lot. pages and pages, and i have no idea what it means. i'm noob. i have no way to get it to the internet, because i can't see the screen to copy/paste.. at the same time i am internet connected on the laptop..
<HighNo> twistedbeatfreek: have a look here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/8091
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: i might be able to...have you installed samba?
<bad_cables> OMG the defualt in the new monkey is port 2001
<bad_cables> haha
<Flare183> !lol | bad_cables
<ubotu> bad_cables: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<bad_cables> sorry
<Flare183> no problem
<twistedbeatfreek> blag: nmo ill get it now
<howlingmadhowie> bad_cables: if you ever don't know what port something's running on, try "netstat -pl"
<bad_cables> thanks dudes
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  try this: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kunzy> Does anyone have an idea on how to get a TV tuner to work in Ubuntu
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: im not in a commandline console at the moment. shall i restart and then recover mode and get thereE?
<blag> twistedbeatfreek:
<HighNo> bad_cables: now you know why it's named "monkey" right? :-)
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  do the last few lines give any clue as to why the xserver is crashing?
<Rodolfo> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bad_cables> yeah, same reason why i use it
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, yes
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: you can use System > Administration > Shared Folders to install it
<super-6-1> Kunzy, MythTV
<Kunzy> thanks
 * bad_cables gives a banana to all the monkies in the chan
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: ok, will do. dont assume and skip steps with me. i may not always know what you mean/want me to do :)
 * super-6-1 eats it
<simps> HighNo, usr13_ back
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, before you restart, have you tried ctrl+alt+f1?
<bad_cables> at least i compiled this one and ran it on my own this time... that is 2 in a row today ;)
<feanorek> when i type ./configure i get this: checking for X... no
<feanorek> configure: error: Can't locate your X11 installation
<howlingmadhowie> Kunzy: basically there are 2 different ways: v4l-devices (where everything just works) and dvb-devices (where you are entering a world of pain). most devices support v4l :)
<simps> HighNo, i can use that to connect if i type in the local ip, not localhost because the vncserver is not on my windows, its on my ubuntu
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: it has a few lines about xf86unbindgartmemory unbind keys..
<HighNo> simps: ok, did you read my last line just before you were gone?
<feanorek> these are the last two lines, im trying to compile conky
<bad_cables> later... GO GIANTS
<Rodolfo> LAMP for linux is the same thing as WAMP for windows, isnt it?
<twistedbeatfreek> blag: ok im doing that now
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: it also has output tv disconnetced.. edid for output tv.. synaptics deviceoff called.. device on called..
<super-6-1> so anyone know how to use a eyetoy as a web cam?
<HighNo> simps: that is true - BUT - that is where the ssh tunnel comes into the game
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: that will take care of a lot of stuff for you
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, ok... one moment
<Kunzy> thanks, if i have troubles, i'll check in.    I just want to work on ubuntu and watch the game
<HighNo> simps: so please again: type "localhost:10" in there
<twistedbeatfreek> blag is it just like windows after that i dont know much about networking
<newermind> Rodolfo, yes
<lollo> ciao
<lollo> someone use stardict? i've some problems ...
<runa> can sb help me asociate a program to mmst protocol to firefox?
<simps> HighNo, so i connect first with ssh, then doubleclick the exe and put localhost:10 into the address?
<HighNo> simps: to explain a bit: the ssh tunnel setting we made before automatically redirects any traffic ariving on the windows (putty) end at port 5910 to the ssh server on the other side (encrypted!) and there it is forwarded to "localhost:5900" (the second line we entered in putty's settings)
<HighNo> simps: correct!
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: its not quite like windows.  you can use that program to select folders you wish to share over the network.  past that, i know very little about it
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  I suppose it's worth checking that your Xorg.conf is in order
<fujin> anyone got a tutorial for configuring gfs+gnbd on Ubuntu?
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: how do i do that?
<lollo> someone use stardict? i've some problems ...
<c> alguien habla español
<twistedbeatfreek> blag how do i share the folders im new with ubuntu
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  sudo vi /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf
<blag> System > Administration > Shared Folders
<sanzky> hi everyone. Does anyone knows how to pass the password as an argument to telnet?
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: System > Administration > Shared Folders
<sanzky> I need to login automaticly without user intervention
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: what are you doing with telnet?
<blag> click add, find folder, etc.
<Rodolfo> nevermind: and what's the difference between LAMP for linux and XAMPP?
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: click add, find folder, etc.
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  make sure everything in there matches your hardware
<anibal> buenas
<EdgeT> Hey guys, could anyone please help me with my wifi
<sanzky> telnet will connecto to a RAS in a lan
<EdgeT> ?
<HighNo> sanzky: no, telnet is not usually doing these things. Try to look for a scriptable telnet that can autoconnect
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: i don tsee anything.. it says new directory.. ?? how do i get out of vi??
<Rodolfo> newermind: and what's the difference between LAMP for linux and XAMPP? ***
<blag> Rodolfo: i dont think anything is different, except one runs on Windows, and one runs on Linux
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  colon-q  (:q)
<sanzky> HigNo, any recommendation?
<EdgeT> Anyone?
<simps> HighNo, it doesn't work, i've tried localhost:5901, 5900, 5910, 10, 0, 1
<HighNo> sanzky: wait a sec...
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: it's nto working
<simps> HighNo, all sorts of ports
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: what's an RAS?
<crackhead_25_> ok im out.. what went wrong? id idnt see anything
<speedhunt3r> Can someone help me troubleshoot Samaba? I followed the official guide for file sharing so that I can join MSHOME and see the PCs running windows on the network but i can't see anything, where do I look for any problems? I have no clue.
<HighNo> simps: it might be that "port forwarding" which is ssh's term for what we are doing here - is not enabled on the ubuntu machine...
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, sorry, me being a spanner. its etc/X11/xorg.conf,
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: it was X11..
<jmdc> on my machine, seq behaves differently than /usr/bin/seq. See here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54641/
<HighNo> simps: the ssh session is still alive?
<howlingmadhowie> speedhunt3r: how long have you been waiting for file-shares to turn up? i find samba takes at least 5 minutes to find stuff
<crackhead_25_> ok, there's a lot of finfo.. what am i looking for?
<simps> speedhunt3r, did you configure the smb.conf file?
<simps> HighNo, yes
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  sorry, long day ;)
<HighNo> speedhunt3r: have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/8091
<foibles> hi there
<foibles> whats the command to uncompress things from a shell?
<sanzky> howlingmadhowie, its a device for allowing remote access to other devices in a lan
<scguy318> foibles: depends on what you're decompressing
<speedhunt3r> howlingmadhowie: I wait a little while when I open network, It shows windows network, I double click it, it works for a few seconds (the gnome paw is animated) but nothing shows up
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  well, screen resolutions etc - basically, this file should match the settings you gave dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SpaceBass> hey folks, I've got a problem with a NIC in a 7.10 server I've just built
<foibles> scguy318, bz2
<sanzky> but for techinical reasons we cant use ssh
<howlingmadhowie> foibles: depends how they're compressed. try gunzip or bunzip2
<simps> speedhunt3r, if its a local network, then it should show the files pretty quickly
<SpaceBass> I see the module for the driver loaded, and ifconfig shows the device, but it will not aquire an address
<speedhunt3r> simps: i'm not sure whta you're talking about.
<bad_cables> in network manager, if i want to have a fixed addy with my wireless... is that possible?
<scguy318> foibles: tar xvjf filename
<speedhunt3r> simps: about configuring the smb.conf file.
<scguy318> foibles: I think that's it
<Alex_Gaynor> I am having a problem with wine(which I install using apt-get) the problem is listed  here: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9787 there is a patch that is supposed to work, how would I go about applying this patch?
<foibles> scguy318, ah yes, thats it
<howlingmadhowie> speedhunt3r: try smbtree on the command line
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  also.... under device - the section referring to your graphics adapter - what driver is it using?
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: telnet doesn't define protocols for logging in and passwords. how you do that depends on the device you're connecting to
<speedhunt3r> howlingmadhowie: it just asked for my password...back to prompt.
<HighNo> simps: ok, i just looked in the man  page - portforwarding is enabled by default...
<sourcemaker> this question is off-topic...  but does somebody know... how I can export openoffice document to pdf via command line? => open document => update ALL => export to PDF... I did't find a macro for this stuff
<er4z0r> I am trying to install maven2 on 7.10 ubuntu
<er4z0r> anyone running this?
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: under which section, screen? there is no "dirver".. that im seeing..
<simps> speedhunt3r, sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<HighNo> simps: could you tell me the exact line you enter to start an unencrypted vnc session?
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: ok, it says driver "intel"
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: should i change that?
<playboyiam> is there netscape for linux?
<howlingmadhowie> speedhunt3r: and didn't show any shares? that's not a good sign
<simps> HighNo, i put in 192.168.1.47 into the address
<simps> HighNo, the local ip for the ubuntu
<speedhunt3r> howlingmadhowie: no shares
<speedhunt3r> simps: what do i do next?
<nagyv> hello! could someone help me with a bluetooth program? I can neither connect browse my phone from the computer, nor send a file from the phone to the computer. Still, I can connect to my phone using MulitSync.
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  well, you could try using i810 instead.
<simps> speedhunt3r, you see a file loaded, right?
<howlingmadhowie> speedhunt3r: and you have a windows computer attached to your lan which has some shared files or folders on it?
<sanzky> howlingmadhowie, well, then Im in a big problem, jeje
<TrioTorus> what is the livecd sudo password?
<speedhunt3r> simps: yes I can see the config file.
<gmcastil> if I run fetchmail on ubuntu, will it bring my mail to /home/user/mail or someplace in /var/spool ?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  i should point out that i dont have integrated gfx, and i'm no expert - but i am aware of some problems with the intel driver in the past, at least
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: ok, rebooting.. we'll see..
<twistedbeatfreek> blag ok i put a shared folder in and went to check my other computer and didnt see the connection
<xrr> Hey guys. I have a problem using the "make" commando. I always get Error 1 and Error 2 when trying make. Anyone know why this might be? Using Ubuntu 77.10
<speedhunt3r> howlingmadhowie: yeah I have a XP pc sharing 1 folder just to troubleshoot...it's on the same workgroup.
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: you have to work out what the device wants to hear. for example, a POP3 server wants to hear USER <username> and then PASS <password>
<simps> speedhunt3r, scroll down until you see "workgroup"
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  you'll need to install that driver, i would have thought
<xrr> trying to use it..
<crackhead_25_> oh really? how do i do that??
<simps> speedhunt3r, change that to whatever network you connect to from windows
<sanzky> howlingmadhowie, Can I echo the user and password from another process?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  i think its xserver-xorg-driver-i810 - so...  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<crackhead_25_> well, it seemed to have worked.. just typing it in.. in that file..
<LadyNikon> hi.. i am following the guide to put other a dual monitor system.. do you know if "EndSection" should be placed between each declaration of a screen session
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  hopefully, someone who is better placed to help you will chip in...
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: i doubt it. when you telnet into the device, what do you see?
<crackhead_25_> perhaps it was already isntalled? i just booted in, and it loogged in.. and there was no black screen.. LOOKS SOVLED??!
<simps> speedhunt3r, so the line should be "workgroup = networknamehere"
<crackhead_25_> although the dimensions aren't exactly right..
<crackhead_25_> it looks a little bit smaller than it should be
<HighNo> simps: I can't see any problem with that - vnc is running as usual on port 5900 then. Could you please check if the settings of the ssh session are alright? can you make a screenshot of the tunnel settings page of putty?
<sanzky> howlingmadhowie, a welcome message and a prompt asking for my username
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  ah- well, perhaps it was installed as a result of a dependancy elsewhere...
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: which you then enter. and what happens then?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  well, at least we're getting somewhere though
<crackhead_25_> what should i do now? something about a 915 hack? is that what i need to do?
<nagyv> TrioTorus: I think the LiveCD ubuntu user does not need a password
<speedhunt3r> simps: it's workgroup = MSHOME as it should be.
<gmcastil> how does one configure services from the CLI?
<rsk> gmcastil: with an editor and bash
<sanzky> it ask for password or for the username again if I didnt type anything
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  i honestly couldnt say.... if resolution looks wrong, i would be looking at the xorg.conf again....
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: so you enter the password...
<sanzky> yes
<gmcastil> rsk: i was referring to which processes started during which run level
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: and everything works?
<sanzky> yes
<gmcastil> rsk: i'm trying to get fetchmail to run
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: so what's the problem? :)
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: i look at screen resolution pref.. it only has the option of 1024x768.. when it should be larger, like 1280x768 or 1280x800..
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  yeah - that'll be in xorg.conf
<xrr> Hey. I need some help guys. I am trying to install ipwraw-ng, by using "make". But I get the error when trying to make: "Error 1, and also Error 2". I have got the same problem trying to install or make other programs..
<sanzky> howlingmadhowie, I need to login automaticly, without typing anything. with a script or something
<gmcastil> xrr: did you run configure yet?
<howlingmadhowie> speedhunt3r: do you have a firewall running?
<speedhunt3r> simps: here's another thing, when I try to set a smbpaswd it says connection to local host timed out...
<blag> twistedbeatfreek: unfortunately, that is the extent of my knowledge, you can ask your question again, though
<speedhunt3r> howlingmadhowie: nope...
<xrr> gmcastil, I guess not..
<simps> speedhunt3r, press ctrl+w and then search for [homes]
<Skade> -fr
<howlingmadhowie> sanzky: tricky but possible
<gmcastil> xrr: have you ever built anything from source before?
<xrr> no, i have not
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: how do i get to xorg.conf and reset it up while in the gnome session??
<sunseeker888> hi guys, by mistakes , i removed some program from top panel. knotes & kalarm. how can i restore them to panel
<SleepingSloth> crackhead - you'll need to add the resolutions, and restart X. although i would recommend restarting the machine, sometimes restarting X has slightly unexpected results....
 * lorogon RadioGNU http://cnslg.org.ve:8000/radiotron
<gmcastil> xrr: there will typically be a couple files in the top of the source tree: INSTALL and README
<sanzky> howlingmadhowie. well, I'll keep trying. thanks for your help
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<speedhunt3r> simps: found homes...browseable = yes
<gmcastil> xrr: they usually explain the build process, but, in general, it's usually something like:
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, but you *will* have to restart X atleast
<sanzky> need to go. thanks all
<xrr> ok :-) Thank you
<HighNo> sanzky: do you need an interactive session afterwards or would it be sufficient to enter a set of commands and quit afterwards?
<sanzky> HighNo, i need an interactive session
<gmcastil> xrr: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && make install ...dont't blindly run those commands, though
<speedhunt3r> simps: the PC running XP can see my computer, I just can't see any pcs over here...
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: im in the gedit.. now what??
<xrr> ok, i see
<xrr> and actually get what your saying.
<xrr> thank you
<simps> HighNo, i can connect now ;D, i added 5901 instead of 5900
<simps> HighNo, however, it still says no encryption
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, well,add the new resolutions into the relevant section-just follow the convention that is already in use.
<gmcastil> xrr: since ubuntu uses a package manager, though, you want to avoid mixing and matching prgs built from source with deb packages
<HighNo> simps: where did you enter the 5901 instead of 5900 and who says there is no encryption?
<gmcastil> xrr: i would probably install it in your home directory or in /usr/local if you must
<speedhunt3r> simps: the xp PC can see my computer but when i try to access it, it says network path not found.
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: the proper display is alreayd there in the file.. but it's not being used at the moment??
<bad_cables> how do i specify a static addy with netmanager?
<xrr> yes, i know, but i cannot find it using the package manager..
<gmcastil> xrr: that said, you'll want to make sure that you get everything configured correctly (man pages in /usr/local/share, etc)
<Halpain> Hola!
<Halpain> ALguien de españa!
<xrr> ok
<simps> HighNo, 5900 says no encryption, should i try 5901?
<robdig> !es | Halpain
<ubotu> Halpain: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<simps> speedhunt3r, i have the same problem lol ;D ;x
<x-punk> anyone here with an ipod touch who uses it on linux?
<gmcastil> xrr: its totally fine to build and install in /usr/local, but you don't want to install it in /usr or partially in /usr or /usr/local
<HighNo> simps: again please - where did you enter the 5901 instead of 5900 and who says there is no encryption?
<Halpain> tengo un problema con el sonido en ubuntu!
<Sinister> can you make a avi into a mpg ?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, there are resolutions listed in xorg.conf that do not appear as options in 'screen resolution' in gnome - is that what you're saying?
<gmcastil> xrr: i would advise you to install it in $HOME
<maxownz> Sinister: yes
<MrPink_> Hey does someone have any idea how I could get the MSI Mega SKY MS-5580 DVBT Stick under Ubuntu 7.10 ? Anyone know of driver resources for Linux ?
<simps> HighNo, i entered it into the vnc exe place
<gmcastil> xrr: that way if you want to remove it, you can just manually delete it
<speedhunt3r> simps: something to do with updates? some other ppl I know also have similiar problems.
<HighNo> simps: but when did you enter 5900 there? You said you entered that instead of 5900?
<Sinister> what do i use ?
<xrr> ok :-) great, thanks again
<gmcastil> xrr: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-Building-HOWTO.html is a good place to start with learning how linux software _ought_ to work
<maxownz> google for avi to mpg converter
<maxownz> i think ffmpeg will do it but don't quote me on that
<simps> HighNo, yea i entered the localip
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: wtf... check this out.. this is exactly the cause.. (do a find "945" and read that bullet point): http://www.ross154.net/?p=38
<nagyv> how can I send a file from my phone to my laptop using bluetooth?
<xrr> ok, i will check it out
<xrr> again, thank you
<maxownz> nagyv: pair them, open something like the bluetooth manager, and browse files
<HighNo> simps: so you get an unencrypted connection if you enter the ubuntu-box's ip:5901 ?
<bad_cables> is it possible to specifty a static addy with netmanager?
<gmcastil> Can someone explain how to configure services from the command line? Do I need to manually make symlinks in /etc/rc.? or is there an automated way to do it?
<maxownz> bad_cables: yes, do a manual configuration
<speedhunt3r> simps: anyway, thanks for your help =)
<Emil> hi all
<maxownz> hey Emil
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, hmm. that sounds a bit ominous
<Emil> i am having a little bit of problem here
<Emil> trying to install java for firefox
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  there is bound to be a solution though
<Emil> it's giving me trouble
<bad_cables> maxownz: but when i do that it asks for an SSID and it might think that i am trying to broadcast... i just want to connect to my router with the same IP every time
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: effing v bios hacks it seems.. but i dont know what?? he doesnt describe
<Slart> Emil: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Emil> 32 bit
<Emil> ubuntu 7.10
<jchstevens> Please can anyone advise on an error I get when trying to upgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<gmcastil> Emil: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Slart> Emil: the normal packages don't work?
<Slart> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<nagyv> maxownz: how can I do that? if I click on browse in the applet menu, then I get an error message: obex://[00:12:ee:36:b4:fa] invalid address
<jchstevens> The process gets stuck while "Modifying the Software Channels"
<jchstevens> Fetching File 52 out of 56
<sanjivv> hi..
<simps> HighNo, i get "connection refused" when i try localip:5901
<sanjivv> i had a question some ubuntu expert will have to answer..
<gmcastil> Anyone have some advice on getting fetchmail to run at startup?  I've got my .fetchmailrc setup correctly, but i can't seem to get fetchmail to start as a service
<MrPink_> anyone any idea how to get the DVB T MSI 5580 running under Ubuntu ?
 * lorogon RadioGNU - http://cnsl.org.ve:8000/radiotron
<maxownz> bad_cables: when it asks for a SSID i think it means the network you want to connect to like "yourNetwork"
<sanjivv> can someone help?
<sanjivv> HAL not starting up at boot.. can somebody help..?
<gmcastil> bad_cables: SSID is the name of your network
<speedhunt3r> Emil: try googling ff32-3in1 it's a script helps u install firefox with plugins and all.
<M-Nagato> sanjivv, ask the question first and then wait for a response
<HighNo> simps: to be honest - I am totally lost. I try to reconstruct what you are doing when but just when I think I catch up it's all gone again. What do you mean by localip?
<Emil> i am trying what gmcastil told me
<Emil> it's installing now
<sanjivv> network manager also shows that the system is connected to AC power.. but it is running on a battery.. im running a DELL Inspiron 1501 notebook..
<simps> HighNo, the ubuntu's ip
<xrr> gmcastil: When trying to use config, i get this error: No 'cfg' found in /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipwraw.
<audifahrer> Hello
<Emil> so how is 8.04 alpha 4 has anyone tried it ?
<speedhunt3r> HighNo: local ip is the IP of your computer.
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  i've found a thread with a couple of solutions - neither very elegant, but nevertheless.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110185
<M-Nagato> Emil, i haven't tried alpha 4, but alpha 3 was quite different
<M-Nagato> and in a bad way
<nagyv> Emil: it's alpha :)
<m1r> hi
<M-Nagato> they broke support for my wireless card :(
<audifahrer> I search libmagic.so and magic.h in Ubuntu. On Gentoo it's in the "file" package. Any ideas where it's in Ubuntu?
<HighNo> simps: alright - but earlier you said it worked if you changed it from 5900 to 5901 - so what exactly did you enter when anything worked
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem keeps dying. Is there some way I can figure out why, and how to prevent it?
<gmcastil> xrr: what command did you try to run?
<HighNo> speedhunt3r: I suppose you mean "localhost" not "localip"?
<xrr> ./config
<RyanPrior> I am trying to copy a large file to my USB hard drive and my USB keeps dying and killing the operation halfway through.
<gmcastil> xrr: you didn't read the README or INSTALL files, did you
<Pichu0102> Oh man, I think I messed up a command so badly, I'm pretty sure this computer is about to die.
<xrr> yes, I have..
<Emil> M-Nagato:  when will final release come ?? april ?
<simps> HighNo, i can do ubuntuip just by itself, localhost:0, localhost:5900
<sanjivv> i have a problem on my Dell Inspiron 1501 Notebook.. it says that hal failed to start.. but then.. hal is actually running.. and moreover.. the network manager in gnome shows that the system is running on AC power without a batter.. however.. when i fire up a terminal and restart hal.. it shows that the battery is present and it is charging.. i have been facing this problem for a little over 25 days now.. can someone help?
<M-Nagato> Emil, i think that's when it's dated to come out
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  also- have you tried 915resolution?
<M-Nagato> you'd be better of looking on the website or wiki, though
<gmcastil> xrr: config deals with openssl library configuration - configure is a script in the top of the source tree
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  i think i've done all i can though- it's going to be fiddling at your end from here on in...
<gmcastil> xrr: ./configure --help
<HighNo> simps: but localhost:0 and localhost:5900 will give you a connection to the windows machine, right?
<xrr> oh, ok
<gmcastil> xrr: that will show you all the configuration options that are available to you
<sanjivv> i have a problem on my Dell Inspiron 1501 Notebook.. it says that hal failed to start.. but then.. hal is actually running.. and moreover.. the network manager in gnome shows that the system is running on AC power without a batter.. however.. when i fire up a terminal and restart hal.. it shows that the battery is present and it is charging.. i have been facing this problem for a little over 25 days now.. can someone help?
<speedhunt3r> HighNo: err.. yeah local host is that address that's like 127.0.0.1 local IP is 192.168.1.x usually..
<simps> HighNo, when i have ssh connected, they connect me to the ubuntu
<Pichu0102> "rsync -e ssh -varuzP --delete /home/pichu0102/ kids-laptop.local:/media/disk/pichu0102" Is the command I used in the terminal to test things out. What I didn't realize was that I was still logged into kids-laptop.local via instead of the computer I'm currently on, pichu0102-laptop2.
<th0r> simps you trying to vnc through a tunnel?
<jesse__> bad_cables is ghosted... as was my old DHCP addy of .....103
<xrr> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<HighNo> simps: ok - you are already using the tunnel then
<Pichu0102> A bunch of stuff got deleted, and I'm assuming pichu0102-laptop2 has very little time left to live?
<gmcastil> Can someone explain how to instruct fetchmail to run in daemon mode at startup please?
<jesse__> i had to use .....10 to get the manual config to work
<gmcastil> xrr: what directory are you in?
<simps> th0r, yes
<simps> HighNo, yes
<xrr> where the files are unpacked
<digital00> does anyone know how to add the "Headphone Jack Sense" option to the alsa volume?
<sanjivv> hal not running at startup.. can somebody help??
<HighNo> simps: but you have probably set it up incorrectly, you most likely entered "5900" in the "Source Port" field in putty's settings
<nagyv> gmcastil: a cron won't work?
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: where can i find 915resolution???
<crackhead_25_> i just tried to find it in the synaptic search.. but it didnt find it?/
<gmcastil> xrr: you'll need to untar the source tarball, then cd into the top of the source tree, then run the configure script
<B-rabbit> i am using feasty, and i want to install the adobe reader browser plugin...to view .pdf files from within the browser...i got a script which will allow me to install the plugin...but in the README file it says to... Run the script from the prompt as:
<B-rabbit>   $ cd <install-path>/Browser
<B-rabbit>   $ ./install_browser_plugin ...so i have to put the install path manually...my Q is what is the install path?
<sanjivv> hal not running at startup.. can somebody help??
<simps> HighNo, lol yeah :x what should i have put?
<sanjivv> hal not running at startup.. can somebody help??
<th0r> simps start vnc on the server with 'vncserver :1'. Start ssh on the client with 'ssh -L 1000:localhost:5901', then start the viewer on the client with 'vncviewer localhost:1'
<HighNo> simps: 5910
<gmcastil> nagyv: there is a fetchmail script in /etc/init.d
<speedhunt3r> If this is off-topic I apologize but has anyone tried fedora 8? any comments on that?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, you should just be able to apt-get it
<th0r> simps oops.....just a sec
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  915resolution - all one word
<Leg0z> whats up lunix ppls
<M-Nagato> B-rabbit, what browser? firefox?
<Leg0z> can someone help me with a samba question?
<HighNo> simps: args -whoohoo, I chose another port because there could have been another vnc server running on the windows machine
<B-rabbit> yer
<ArionH> hi
<SleepingSloth> Leg0z, just ask...
<Leg0z> k
<M-Nagato> i think it's /usr/lib/firefox by default
<th0r> start ssh with ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901....sorry
<nagyv> B-rabbit: I think the Medibuntu repository has acrobat reader, and plugin. You can install easily by adding it to your package sources.
<simps> HighNo, 5910 source port, localhost:5900 destination?
<HighNo> th0r: he will probably not do that - because he is on the windows side of the game!
<HighNo> simps: right
<bad_cables> this chan is the bomb,,, thanks again
<gmcastil> nagyv: cron isn't really what i'm looking for - i want fetchmail to run as a daemon when init starts a certain run level
<simps> th0r, i'm using PuTTY :P
<HighNo> simps: that way your tunnel never interferes with a local vnc server
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: can't find it.. ?? ?
<th0r> simps....5901 on both local and remote
<Leg0z> I set up a samba server on this machine... everything is all good... but for some reason even though ive set samba for no authentication... on my windows machines its still prompting for a username and password when trying to connect to the share
<HighNo> th0r: it is workin already!
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  what do you get if you type sudo apt-cache search 915resolution ?
<xrr> gmcastil. I am in the directory where i untar'ed the files. Where the INSTALL and README files are
<Leg0z> something with the fstab maybe???
<sanjivv> hal not running at startup.. can somebody help??
<nagyv> gmcastil: then symlink it in the proper rcX.d directory
<sanjivv> hal not running at startup.. can somebody help??
<th0r> HighNo ok...but using 5900 will cause problems later
<gilda> Leg0z, try setting the username to guest and passwd to blank for windows xp machines
<HighNo> th0r: no, it doesn't
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: nothing
<speedhunt3r> LegOz: just set a blank smbpassword like just hit the [enter] key twice for every user that wants to log on to your computer.
<gilda> in samba
<simps> HighNo, now i get the error with both 5901 and 5900
<Leg0z> see thats the thing... I cant have it prompting to connect as this is going in a small office
<gmcastil> does anyone use fetchmail under ubuntu?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  you dont have the same sources.list as i do then. have you got the universe and multiverse enabled in your software sources?
<HighNo> th0r: it is the setup he want's to use - he has an ubuntu box which an already running session and a running vnc server on port 5900 giving him access to that session - he wnats to connect to that machine via an ssh tunnel from a windows machine
<HighNo> simps: arrrrgs, what exactly did you change?
<th0r> HighNo ok
<gilda> ya Leg0z set the username required to guest and the password to blank for in samba - xp uses this as the hidden user and pass to connect to windows to windows default shares
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: where do i do that? i dont know
<scott25> can someone help me with installing it keeps saying "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed" when it starts to install
<gilda> so it shouldnt prompt at that point
<speedhunt3r> do you guys type out everyone's name you're responding to so that it's highlighted in red or is there a shortcut way ?
<gmcastil> speedhunt3r: tab completeion
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, system>administration>software sources
<gilda> speedhunt3r, start typing the user name hit tab
<nagyv> speedhunt3r: start typing then hit TAB
<simps> HighNo, well i had 5901 source, 5901 destination and 5900 source 5900 destination both there, i got rid of both and added 5910 source, 5900 destination
<HighNo> simps: because I never even said anything about "5901" -
<Leg0z> ill try that
<speedhunt3r> ooooh thanks.
<gmcastil> speedhunt3r: most linux apps support tab completion of some sort - it's probably one of the most efficient things in the OS
<Emil> thanks for the help
<HighNo> simps: remove anything that relates to 5901
<Emil> I am off to sleep
<gmcastil> speedhunt3r: what irc client are you usgin?
<simps> HighNo, kk done
<speedhunt3r> gmcastil: Xchat
<HighNo> simps: all it should have is one tunnel entry reading "L5910:localhost:5900"
<gmcastil> speedhunt3r: xchat seems to be the most popular...i use emacs, but thats probably not something you want to try with
<PriceChild> !away > Emil-ZzZzZzZ
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: they're all enabled
<gmcastil> anyone using fetchmail?
<simps> HighNo, yup
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  915resolution is in the universe
<HighNo> simps: then you should be able to enter "localhost:10" in the vncviewer.exe server entry box and there you go - encrypted!
<joanki> what is the best pdf viewer to use?
<jetscreamer> !info xpdf
<ubotu> xpdf (source: xpdf): Portable Document Format (PDF) suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1.2ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<HighNo> simps: whoohooo
<joanki> xpf thx
<joanki> xpdf i mean
<Emil-ZzZzZzZ> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<jetscreamer> only one i've seen you can copy/paste from .pdf
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: it's not showing??
<xania_29> irc.gr
<scott25> can someone help me with installing... i cant create partitions
<HighNo> simps: I now have to learn for my exam tomorrow. Bye!
<Emil> !away going to sleep
<simps> HighNo, i can connect, but at the top it still says no encryption when i type in the password
 * gmcastil is shocked that no one uses fetchmail...
<simps> :S
<assasukasse> hi everyone, my shutdown, reboot, sleep and such icons disappeared, how can i reenable them?
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  could try  sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> joanki, evince seems to be more flexable
<speedhunt3r> anyone tried making and testing your own custom live-cd ? I tried it..it kept asking me a user name and password when I tried to double click install. It booted successfully though...
<ompaul> joanki, evince is installed by default
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  but if the universe is enabled, i dont know why you cant see it
 * Ashfire908 wonders when he will get banned for reconnecting a bunch of times when his internet keeps disconnecting
<HighNo> simps:  that is correct, because vnc does not use its own encryption - but the vnc packets are all stuffed into the ssh session which encrypts the packets then
<ompaul> Ashfire908, if you want - now
<joanki> ompaul thx
<simps> HighNo, oh lmao
<Ashfire908> ompaul, not asking for one lol
<HighNo> simps: if you take a sniffer like wireshark or tcpdump you will see only ssh traffic on the line
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: ok, found it
<simps> HighNo, thanks :D
<HighNo> simps: you're welcome.
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  then just sudao apt-get install 915resolution
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  *sudo
<ryan8403> i'm trying to connect to a SILC network with pidgin on 7.10 but i don't have that option. any ideas? i have the SILC toolkit
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: i installed it.. now what? you know?
<Ashfire908> ?
<ScreaminIke> emmy. dinner is not til 5:30 have about 20 mins. i'll see if i can help you out. let me look up that dpkg command.
<emily> ok, i have a problem, i just got a new motherboard and it is using a different video card and ubuntu isnt likeing it.  when i boot up it tells me to select a video card and i do but then after reboot it tells me to do it again, every time.. help pls
<emily> ok thx
<scott25> can someone help me with installing it keeps saying "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed" when it starts to install
<ScreaminIke> emily: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<XeNix> Hello
<lamalex> Guys I'm having a problem, my alt-tab stopped working
<XeNix> can we install ubuntu slackware and windows XP on 3 boot ?
<emily> k hold on
<ScreaminIke> lamalex your alt or your tab?
<lamalex> XeNix: yes
<compuwiz> Quick question, do I need to tell squid what network adapter to use? currently it says Network is unreachable
<Slart> XeNix: sure
<lamalex> ScreaminIke: I guess what I mean is my alt-tab window switcher unbound
<lamalex> and I can't find how to rebind it
<liluggi> salve
<ScreaminIke> ;) using compiz?
<Slart> !ccsm
<lamalex> couldn't findd it in keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lamalex> ScreaminIke: no
<emily> screamin, do it again.. i lost it
<Slart> oh.. nevermind the ccsm thingy
<ScreaminIke> emily: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<emily> reconfigure must be run as root
<emily> ?
<lamalex> Slart: yeah, I know about CCSM. I'm fairly well versed in linux, I'm a sysadmin and long time user. I just can't seem to find where this is bound
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, basically, no- but i think you need to run 915resolution -l
<ScreaminIke> emily: alt+(number) switches between CHAT windows in irssi. i sent you a private message. check it (start hitting alt+1, alt+2, alt+3 until you get to it
<ScreaminIke> )
<Slart> lamalex: well.. if you're not using compiz.. I have no idea.. it's not somewhere deep down in gconf?
<XeNix> i have any shit an partition for acer garatie :s
<gmcastil> what determines where mail is stored on Ubuntu?
<XeNix> how i can add an partition for windows XP i have already 4 one
<lamalex> Slart: it's probably somewhere in gconf, but gconf is such I mess I was hoping someone in here would be able to point me in a good direction
<emily> found it ike
<Slart> gmcastil: what application you're using to store the mail I guess
<ScreaminIke> ok... just talk with me there to reduce the room traffic
<scott25> i keep getting i/o errors when i boot the livecd and i can't create partitions when i install...
<Slart> lamalex: mm.. a mess indeed... I would be more curious as to why it has suddenly become unbound
<lamalex> Slart: I think it had to do with compiz. I was using compiz, but then I switched to the free radeon driver which doesn't support 3d on my card
<howlingmadhowie> scott25: io-errors sounds like there's something wrong with the cd
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: once you do that, what do you do?
<crackhead_25_> restart X?
<Slart> gmcastil: you might find something useful here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<mjw--> scott25: or with the CD drive
<ScreaminIke> emily: did you run that command using sudo?
<lamalex> but compiz isn't running currently, so I think compiz unbound it from metacity
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, i believe so. well, reboot is probably best
<mouseboyx> Im having a problem with if statements, and strings http://pastebin.com/m79427549 This should return true based on the string in the file, but it is always false.
<gmcastil> Slart: i'm planning on using fetchmail to get it from a pop server
<scott25> i have also tried other livecds and got the same i/o errors
<Slart> lamalex: hmm.. compiz might change that.. I think it has it's own shortcut key handler thingy
<lamalex> probably something it does to avoid conflicts, I can't really say
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: bam!!! i think it worked
<crackhead_25_> restart x worked..
<gmcastil> Slart: is mail typically brought to /var/spool or $HOME/mail ?
<mjw--> scott25: could be a drive or controller problem then. by other livecds you mean non ubuntu live cds?
<emily> no
<Slart> gmcastil: /var/mail seems to be one location
<emily> cause im special
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, we bumbled through, eh?
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: somethin like that haha
<ScreaminIke> emily, move over to the private messaging.
<crackhead_25_> thank you much
<bad_cables> how do i take the CD out of the sources list?
<Slart> gmcastil: isn't /var/spool for unprocessed mail?
<bad_cables> i am about to take the CDrom out of this box
<scott25> i tried a gentoo livecd
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_,  no worries :)
<crackhead_25_> SleepingSloth: so basically.. what was that xorg command we did?
<crackhead_25_> etc x11 xorg conf.. i swithced to i810.. then got in and installed 915resolution
<crackhead_25_> hm..
<WeedGrinch> I can make it so i do alt+scroll for opacity, but how do i make them like that by default?
<mjw--> scott25: you might have a drive or motherboard problem then.
<gmcastil> Slart: i think thats what i meant...unprocessed mail (from fetchmail) goes to /var and then the MUA reads it and moves it to $HOME/mail ?
<crackhead_25_> i bet that would work on a bunch of other distros that were having the same problem..
<bad_cables> this box does not have a CDrom normally, installing ubuntu with a CDrom was a hardware hack, now i am about to put the lid back on and seal the deal but if i install something i dont want it to ask for the CDrom again
<Slart> gmcastil: sounds good to me.. but I wouldn't know.. I've never set up a mail-system on linux
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, yeah - you changed /etc/X11/xorg.conf's driver from 'intel' to 'i810'
<mjw--> bad_cables: by default ubuntu will download stuff from the internet, not ask for a CD after the initial installation.
<crackhead_25_> yup
<SleepingSloth> crackhead_25_, well, if you are so inclined, you could document your problem and solution.
<bad_cables> it installed java and GLAME from the CD
<bad_cables> it asked me for the CD
<crackhead_25_> i did
<crackhead_25_> it should be in the wiki
<crackhead_25_> pm me?
<Lettuc3> Slart i had a look at lyx. has problems rendering eps files.
<mjw--> bad_cables: interesting...after the initial install, i was never asked for the CD again, and i installed java.
<bad_cables> mjw: this is xubuntu 7.10
<Slart> Lettuc3: huh? that sounds very weird.. although I've never tried it.. hang on.. I'll fire it up
<ScreaminIke> emmy... are you reading the pm's i'm sending you?
<bad_cables> mjw: i dont see anything in /etc/apt/sources.list that sais CDrom
<Lettuc3> Slart from the user guide, actually, and whatnot other documents its got.
<Lettuc3> Slart im not very used to latex, sounds interesting, though, a bit alien. how would you change fonts for example? things like that...
<Leg0z> quick question.... if i wanted to set up a samba public folder mirror between two machines... could anyone recommend a good app?
<bad_cables> mjw: nevermind. i found it... it was uncommented right before the line where it was commented
<Slart> Lettuc3: Latex is indeed different from Word/oOO.. you focus more on the text than the layout
<mjw--> bad_cables: good..mystery solved :)
<Lettuc3> Slart and it always gives you something that looks right?
<bad_cables> it just helps to come in here and rant about all my hangups... :)
<Slart> Lettuc3: it's more like html... but google for latex tutorials.. there are many out there
<Dr_willis> Latex is a whole different universe then Word/ooo :)
<lamalex> got it!
<Slart> Lettuc3: indeed.. you specify what kind of document you want.. it's in the document, settings menu
<lamalex> burried deep inside gconf :)
<Lettuc3> Slart ah, hadn't thought of tutorials. found that eps stuff?
<Slart> Lettuc3: but latex is a little bit ot here.. let's not disturb those who sleep =)
<bad_cables> GO GIANTS
<Dr_willis> Theres dozens of books written on latex. ;) and dozens of books written with latex.
<Slart> Lettuc3: just have to find a eps-file first =)
<Lettuc3> Slart where can i talk to you about that? ubuntu-offtopic?
<Slart> Lettuc3: sure
<Lettuc3> just for a couple of minutes, i need to hit the sack. 0230 here... hehe.
 * zelrikriando thinks that they should offer some ubuntu courses at school
<simps> under XChat-> Server list, when you edit a network and say "Use SSL blahblah" it always connects on port 9000, is there a way to change this port?
<zelrikriando> (well linux in general, lets say ubuntu will be 1st grade)
<Arrick> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Arrick> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ubuntuisloved> how do i take the usb img file that i downloaded thats 12mb and write it to usb media i have mounted
<pau_> hi, some my ubuntu takes /home/pau as /home/pau/Desktop, how can i change it?
<neptunepink> Anybody know a command that will wrap text to the terminal? (Keeping spaces in mind, etc.)
<moDumass> morning all, so this morning i fiugured what the hey, il run clam AV and see what pops up.. Trojan.KillCMOS is what popped up, how do i rid my machine of this evil scum?
<manduski> hey guys, i just got a new laptop (Everex) and i'm having problems with the wifi
<moDumass> mind you, its on a windows shared hdd
<pau_>  my ubuntu takes /home/pau as /home/pau/Desktop, how can i change it
<manduski> it tells me i'm connected, but when i go try to browse online, i can't seem to get a connection
<wht1> hi. got a slight problem. deleted a friend's ubuntu partitions thinking all would be ok, but now grub gives an error and refuses to boot. he doesn't know the administrator password on his computer anymore for the windows. how can we get rid of grub from the live cd?
<pau_> my ubuntu takes /home/pau as /home/pau/Desktop, how can i change it
<Dr_willis> wht1,  with a xp cd - you can boot to its recovery mode and use the fixmbr and fixboot commands
<moDumass> Strauss, what you doin?
<Dr_willis> wht1,  vista has some other commands, (yea for ms to change things)
<compuwiz> Where is the file to change the tetwork routes? Every time I change it in webmin it goes back to a incorrect one
<wht1> dr_willis, we tried that. he doesn't know the password so we can't get to a prompt. and he's on xp
<compuwiz> *network
<manduski> hey guys, i have a problem with my laptop's built in wireless, where it tells me i'm connected to the router, but i'm not able to browse the internet for some reason. Any suggestions where i should start?
<Arrick> anyone here ever install vmware server on a gui-less server install?>
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: check to see if the following three things are set: an ip address (ifconfig), a domain name server (/etc/resolv.conf), and the routing table (route)
<racarter> what program lets me read chm files on ubuntu?
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, yes the ip address is set under wifi on ifconfig
<manduski> lemme check dns
<Omar-C> yo guys I need some help any one?
<Dr_willis> wht1,  a xp  install cd. shouldent need a password to write the mbr. or at least I dont think so - check the #windows channel.
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, the file has "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<compuwiz> im having a similar problem
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: so "route" should give a default route of 192.168.0.1
<compuwiz> i can access the server over the network but it cant access the internet
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, i'm not quite sure what you mean
<compuwiz> this is mine
<compuwiz> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<compuwiz> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Omar-C> I accidently made a mistake by installing xserver-xgl on an ProSavage card, now my computer will only boot me into Terminal, anyidea what I can do?
<compuwiz> but thats not right
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: can you ping the router?
<Hammer89> how do I adjust my screen's brightness?
<Omar-C> I accidently made a mistake by installing xserver-xgl on an ProSavage card, now my computer will only boot me into Terminal, anyidea what I can do?
<Pelo> Omar-C, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl,  sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theLichKing> Hammer89, by the buttons on your screen
<Omar-C> oh ok
<Omar-C> thanks man
<Pelo> Omar-C, no need to repeat so often
<Omar-C> ok sorry I thought no one was paying attention
<Dr_willis> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> Omar-C,  we are always watching,
<Dr_willis> :)
<Hammer89> theLichKing: I'm using a laptop... and I don't have any dedicated screen brightness buttons... minus the fn+F6-F7 keys... which aren;t working
<Omar-C> but I can't use apt-get because I cant connect to the internet
<mjw--> Omar-C: you need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the correct Driver
<WGGMk> Anyone else tried using using a different Usplash theme in Gutsy Gibbon amd64?? Ive tried using 2 different theme's now that I have confirmed to work in 7.04 but refuse to operate correctly in 7.10
<Dr_willis> Always watching.. always waiting... planing, plotting...  :P
<Pelo> Omar-C, for removing apt-get will not need the net
 * Pelo thinks Dr_willis  is just getting a little too creepy
<WGGMk> Till the right time, then JUDO CHOPPPP
<lollo> where's the launcher of vlc? i've tried to look in .vlc in the home but there's not ! ! !
<Omar-C>  oh ok Im kinda new to Linux
<lollo> hi Dr_willis  !!!!!
<Dr_willis> lollo,  .vlc would be its config files/settings
<Pelo> Omar-C,  we've all been there
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, pinging the router is not working. on ifconfig i get the inet addr:192.168.0.125 on wlan0. also, the network manager on the top right hand side of the screen it says i'm connected
<WGGMk> Then your first Judo Chop is free Omar, whats the trouble??
<Dr_willis> it should be in the menus, or just type vlc  in a terminal lollo
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, idk, it's weird
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: if ping doesn't work, i'm wondering if you have some sort of encryption
<Odd-rationale> lollo: Try looking in the /usr/share/applications directory
<Omar-C> ok Im going to try the apt-get remove method brb
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, how do i check that?
<Hammer89> anyone know a way to adjust screen brightness from the gui?
 * Pelo got some great help from someone in here yesterday throught email, and he nearly has his plotter problem resolved,  all that is left is a bit for format tweaking, but that is app side
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: did you have to enter a passphrase of number?
<Pelo> Hammer89, man gamma
<soundray> Hammer89: that's hardware dependent
<manduski> howlinghowie, no i did not
<Odd-rationale> Hammer89: Try looking in the power preferneces
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: I looked
<Pelo> Hammer89,  man xgamma I mean
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: there was nothing there
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, i just connected through the drop down menu of the network manager on the right top hand side of the screen
<Odd-rationale> Hammer89: Do you have a battery applet?
<lollo> Dr_willis, i needed the route, i've found it in /usr..... THX !
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: yeah
<Odd-rationale> Hammer89: It's not in the settings there?
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: strange. if you look in the drop-down menu for the router, does the net name have a small shield next to it?
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: nope
<Omar-C> hey
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, now, if i connect physically through ethernet i do get internet, but otherwiese i don't.
<WGGMk> Is anyone else experiencing issues with Usplash Themes in 7.10??
<Omar-C> im omar-cp little brother
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: unless it's hidden somewhere... which I doubt
<Omar-C> not me
<Omar-C> i don't even know how to programs lolz
<Pelo> WGGMk, did you check the theming tutorials ?
<Omar-C> faggs
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<acehigh> sup everyone
<WGGMk> Pelo: for the specific theme? yes
<Omar-C> s
<Omar-C> s
<Dr_willis> lollo,  you mean the 'path'
<Pelo> WGGMk, no, hold on,
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: a-ha. have you connected using ethernet and then pulled the cable?
<Odd-rationale> Hammer89: Hmm. I remember it being there...
<filthpig> why does flash eat all my ram in firefox?
<manduski> howlinghowie, I've restarted since
<WGGMk> Pelo: these are theme's that have worked in 7.04 but seem to be broke (or possible bug/issue) in 7.10
<lollo> yes that word didn't come to my mind .. i'm italian :P
<Pelo> !theme > WGGMk  therer are links in there that will tell you about every bit of eye candy in linux, usplash,  theme, boot screen etc ,  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, let me check if connecting manually corrects the problem
<WGGMk> Pelo: highly appreciated, ill take a look at them
<WGGMk> Pelo: =)
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: yeah, have a look.
<maddog_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<acehigh> whats the command to find out what the root of a /dev/sda device? I.E. root  HDA(0,0)
<lollo> another thing ... does anyone of u use stardict ?
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: I checked the help section for power preferences and it says this on the help page: http://hammer89.pastebin.com/d58bbf5dc
<Omar-C> Ok I tried doing: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Omar-C> then I get an error saying that xserver-xorg is not fully installed or broken
<soundray> acehigh: your question doesn't make sense. Are you trying to translate a Linux device name (e.g. /dev/sda1) into a grub device name (e.g. (hd0,0))?
<Omar-C> any idea?
<LjL> Omar-C: why don't you lock your computer when you're not using it
<Odd-rationale> Hammer89: OK. Well in that case, I really don't know what to do. Sorry. :(
<Pelo> acehigh,  sda1 sould be hd0,0 , sda2 would be hd0,1 etc
<Hammer89> Odd-rationale: okay
<Omar-C> I do all the time
<ompaul> so it was you then
<manduski> howlinghowie, i'm still waiting to see if it connects, but instead of firefox telling me that it couldn't find the server, it would say "connection has timed out. The server amazon.com is taking to long to respond.
<Pelo> Omar-C, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<manduski> howlinghowie, nope, still can't connect to the internet
<Pelo> Omar-C, at this point consider a clean install of ubuntu
<kunzy> i'm trying to install myth tv, and i do the ./configure and it says i need to install LAME mp3 stuff.  So i opened the synaptics? packet manager and installed them but i still get the error.  Any thoughts?
<Omar-C> ok ill try this
<acehigh> thank you
<Pelo> kunzy, wnen compiling from source also add the -dev packages of the dependency required
<LjL> Omar-C: i sent you an invite, please join the channel
<manduski> howlinghowie, now the ip addr of wlan0 is 169.254.10.162
<cecko> hi guys can dont you know what is the difference between Intel quad duo and quad xeon ?
<kunzy> Pelo, do you have an example?   (I'm still learning this stuff)
<Pelo> cecko, try asking in #hardware
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: that doesn't sound right
<WGGMk> Pelo: none of those links gave me appropriate information for usplash
<lollo> uhm any good dictionary for ubuntu ?
<Omar-C> ok I tried doing apt-get install xserver-xorg, but Im not connected to the internet so it didn't download anything
<manduski> howlinghowie, yeah i know. what's wlan0:ava ?
<cecko> Pelo ok, thx
<manduski> howlinghowie, what's the ava part?
<Pelo> kunzy, you are in synatpci right ? search for the lame pacakge for exemple , you see the lame package , next to it you will see  lame-dev  install that one as well
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: can you try configuring the connection manually?
<sal002> Has anyone here tried installing latest swfdec on ubuntu 7.10?
<kunzy> Pelo:  Could have sworn i did that, i will double check
<iKap> is it bad to use the "sudo halt" or "sudo shutdown -h now" or "sudo reboot"? to shutdown/restart your machine?
<soundray> iKap: no
<Dr_willis> iKap,  Not that ive seen.
<howlingmadhowie> iKap: it might be bad if you have an open document or something you haven't saved
<Pelo> iKap, it is much better the flipping the power switch
<LjL> iKap: it's not "bad", however GNOME/KDE applications will not necessarily be shutdown correctly, i.e. they won't ask you to save any unsaved files, and stuff like this (your session won't be saved either)
<lollo> does anyone know a good english translator ?
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, what do you mean by manually?
<Pelo> lollo,  check in add remove or google
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: stuff like "sudo iwconfig essid="ESSID_NAME"
<iKap> LjL, Pelo Dr_willis soundray howlingmadhowie but do those commands do a PROPER shut down? if not.. is there a command to do a "proper shutdown"?
<soundray> lollo: I'm good, but I get paid by the line
<soundray> iKap: it doesn't get any more proper
<Pelo> iKap, it will shut down properly, it just won'T save documents that are opened before closing the app
<simps> Does anyone know a good script/plugin for xchat that shows current download speed and upload speed, total MBs downloaded and uploaded?
<howlingmadhowie> iKap: at some stage these commands are called to shut the computer down. i tend to shut my computer down with "sudo init 0", but i think that and "halt" are the same
<Pelo> iKap, no shutdown command will
<iKap> soundray, does it do same kind of shutdown that the GUI would do, if i were to hit the red power switch and select shutdown? i just want to make sure.
<fella12> does anyone know how to log into this room using kopete? having trouble setting it up
<Dr_willis> iKap,  those are the only commands i know of to do a shutdown. :) well theres  the obscure init 6, type commands.. but those are bout the same
<kunzy> Pelo:  Well, i got all but that one, figures.    Ok, so i just did the ./configure and at the end it says ./configure: 3510: qmake: not found
<Pelo> simps, there is a little thingy you can have in the bottom of your xchat windows, check under display in the menu
<soundray> iKap: yes, it's the same
<different_realit> hi... i got linksys wag200g and i want to use it with my ubuntu 7.10... I was told that there is a procedure that needs to be done... Is there some place with detailed information from beginning to end on how to do this ?
<Pelo> kunzy, that's a new one to me
<iKap> soundray, okay because i hate the GUI way of shutting down dont know why but i just do lol, also so stick with "sudo halt" then?
<phuz> how do I do VNC through SSH with the client machine being Windows?
<howlingmadhowie> iKap: all linux has to do to shut down cleanly is "sync", then you can theoretically pull the chord.
<Pelo> !wifi | different_realit
<ubotu> different_realit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Buiss> sudo halt will do
<soundray> iKap: I can't see a problem with that, other than that you might lose any open documents
<mjw--> iKap: halt may not sync drives?? Might not be a good thing to use independently...of course this is circa 1996 knowledge talking :P
<iKap> soundray well i would close and save everything then shut down.
<iKap> lol
<kunzy> hmm, crud.   I guess i will have to play a bit with it
<soundray> mjw--: halt does sync drives (ikap)
<mjw--> mjw--: that's good to know :)...way back when I think it didn't ;)
<Pelo> kunzy, consider doing a search in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<fella12> does anyone know how to log into this room using kopete? having trouble setting it up
<kunzy> i did earlier
<iKap> i got one more problem.. my eth1(wireless) gives trouble shutting off, i need to do "ifconfig eth1 down" in order to be able to shut down, or i end up on a white on black screen that says terminating eth1.. and it stays tehre. then i have to keep power button pressed.
<kunzy> oh wait, nm, that was a different search
<kunzy> will do
<simps> Pelo, not from xchat, just from my network devices in general
<different_realit> Pelo i dont want to use wireless at the moment... just need to get the router to connect me :)
<Pelo> kunzy, qmake search in the repos returns results about qt3 I would suggest you try installiing qt3-dev-tools
<howlingmadhowie> iKap: that sounds like a driver bug. probably best to report it
<isidoro1969> i d'ont speak englis
<chuck> hi, i have a question, i just burned gutsy gibbon powerpc onto a disc, and booted it up, it opened up yaboot, i hit enter, and it shows like two lines of text then the screen goes blank and it hangs there
<iKap> howlingmadhowie, im using restricted drivers for the wireless
<Pelo> simps,  sudo apt-get install netspeed   it's a pannel applet , it will appear in add to pannel when you right cick a pannel
<kunzy> Pelo:  K, thanks i will take a look into that.  but i found a page that almost talks like you can install it with the package manager.
<lleoliveirabr> hi all, i'm usinf winvista OS on a notebook Sony Vaio
<insanelyconfused> why wont ubuntu see my motokrazr cellphone?
<Pelo> different_realit, my mistake I missread the question ,  it should connect automaticaly
<lleoliveirabr> i would like yo install ubuntu but keep winvista
<Undeadlord> Has anyone ever heard of wireless not working for a particular type or brand of wireless router? Other machines see the network and connect to it fine, and my ubuntu laptop will connect to the neighbors wireless fine, but not to my own :(
<PriceChild> insanelyconfused, usb?
<insanelyconfused> yeah
<iKap> soundray, well im just looking to use a command that does a PROPER shutdown like the GUI shutdown button would. thats all.
<Lokii-> lleoliveirabr try ##windows
<ubuntuisloved> if i have an IMG file or ISO can i use DD to write it to my thumb drive?
<lleoliveirabr> how to do this
<soundray> iKap: for a workaround, put a script in /usr/local/bin that calls 'ifconfig eth0 down', then 'shutdown -h now' and use that to shutdown.
<manduski> howlingmadhowie, i tried "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid any" sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid default" (default being the actual name)
<PriceChild> insanelyconfused, set it to disk mode rather than modem
<chuck> anyone know my question?
<Pelo> kunzy, check in menyu > systm < ADMIN > network , check the setting of your wiered connection
<lleoliveirabr> i want install ubuntu
<chuck> hi, i have a question, i just burned gutsy gibbon powerpc onto a disc, and booted it up, it opened up yaboot, i hit enter, and it shows like two lines of text then the screen goes blank and it hangs there
<manduski> howlinghowie, and still nothing
<insanelyconfused> PriceChild how do i do that?
<Lokii-> lleoliveirabr partition your drives or have a seperate hdd and install to there
<kunzy> Pelo:   Are you sure that was meant for me?
<Lokii-> will automatically detect that you have another os installed
<PriceChild> insanelyconfused, its in the settings, connectivity
<iKap> soundray then would eth0 turn back on when i power the comp back up?
<Pelo> Undeadlord, several wifi are not yet supported becuse of driver copywrite restrictions,
<PriceChild> insanelyconfused, on the phone
<Lokii-> and will have options in the bootloader to load it
<Pelo> kunzy, compiling ? then yes
<chuck> hi, i have a question, i just burned gutsy gibbon powerpc onto a disc, and booted it up, it opened up yaboot, i hit enter, and it shows like two lines of text then the screen goes blank and it hangs there
<Pelo> !wifi > Undeadlord check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<simps> Pelo, i would like to get it to be able to send a message of my netspeed on a channel
<lleoliveirabr> just make a partition and install as standard
<lleoliveirabr> ?
<Lokii-> yes
<kunzy> Pelo:  You told me to check my network connection   :P
<soundray> iKap: sorry, I meant eth1 like in your example. Yes, booting will return everything to what it was.
<Lokii-> it will detect and setup the bootloader for you
<Pelo> kunzy, sorry , no not you
<Undeadlord> Pelo: I have a belkin model router that I am using as an access point ... Ubuntu sees my network, but won't connect, even with no security settings turned on
<iKap> soundray, can u you help me do that, since i am kind of a newb lol and not sure how to do what you just explained.
<lleoliveirabr> great
<kunzy> Pelo:  Had me lost for a sec.
<chuck> hi, i have a question, i just burned gutsy gibbon powerpc onto a disc, and booted it up, it opened up yaboot, i hit enter, and it shows like two lines of text then the screen goes blank and it hangs there
<Pelo> different_realit,  check in menyu > systm < ADMIN > network , check the setting of your wiered connection
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: okay, now try to start a dhcp client on the network device
<lleoliveirabr> which file system
<lleoliveirabr> ?
<lleoliveirabr> the partition
<insanelyconfused> PriceChild its a verizon phone and connections is not showing up under settings and tools
<iKap> soundray, also.. would doing a GUI shutdown turn off eth1 as well? or would i have to turn off through terminal?
<Pelo> Undeadlord, review the info ubotu sent you in private
<chuck> hi, i have a question, i just burned gutsy gibbon powerpc onto a disc, and booted it up, it opened up yaboot, i hit enter, and it shows like two lines of text then the screen goes blank and it hangs there
<PriceChild> insanelyconfused, it is there somewhere
<manduski> howlinghowie, how do i go about doign that?
<Lokii-> can be w/e or unpartitioned the installer can just format the partion or create it
<PriceChild> insanelyconfused, consult the razr documentation if you can't find it
<Lokii-> although i don't think it can resize partitions
<lleoliveirabr> ha ok
<Lokii-> so make sure you create one for the install
<lleoliveirabr> thanks
<chuck> wow does anyone know?
<different_realit> Pelo i was told that i need to flash the firmware of the router... isnt that the case ?
<lleoliveirabr> is it a good idea install server
<Pelo> chuck, did you burn an image or did you just copy the iso to the cd ?
<Undeadlord> Pelo: no private messges from anyone ... I will wait :)
<chuck> Pelo: err
<howlingmadhowie> manduski: "sudo dhclient eth1" or eth0 or whatever the device is called
<soundray> iKap: 'gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/myhalt' to edit the script. Three lines: first '#!/bin/bash', then 'ifconfig eth1 down', then 'shutdown -h now'. Save the file and 'sudo chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/myhalt'. Then you can shutdown with 'sudo myhalt'
<chuck> Pelo: i doubt yaboot would start if i just copied the iso to the cd
<Pelo> differentreality, no idea I was just giving you a basic clue , incase you neede to setup static ip or somethjing like that
<Pelo> !wifi > Undeadlord
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Lokii-> lleoliveirabr, doesn't matter
<Pelo> chuck, just running throught the basics,  you might want to try the alternate install cd instead of the live one
<Lokii-> server is not gui i beleive
<insanelyconfused> !motokrazr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motokrazr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> chuck: does it list boot choices when you hit Tab at the yaboot prompt?
<chuck> soundray: yes
<DjViper> insanelyconfused: bitpim
<chuck> soundray: i've tried live, live video=ofonly, and live-nosplash-powerpc
<lleoliveirabr> Lokii, ubunto update the OS without need to instal all again
<lleoliveirabr> ?
<Lokii-> yes
<Lokii-> apt = a nice tool :)
<lleoliveirabr> good
<lleoliveirabr> good
<iKap> soundray, is there a way to do this, so when i shut down using GUI button it will do the same?
<Lokii-> there are over 80gb of repositories that are continuously maintained
 * Pelo can tell when a movie is crappy,  this channel gets more attention then the flick  and the plot still makes sense 
<lleoliveirabr> lts supper, what this menas
<lleoliveirabr> support
<Lokii-> and you can j=use synaptics to apt to upgrade your system with tha pkg manager
<aykutcan> s.a
<soundray> chuck: perhaps try "live vga=771" (generic video mode, not sure if it'll work on ppc)
<lleoliveirabr> which kind of support
<lleoliveirabr> is payed
<Pelo> !enter | lleoliveirabr
<ubotu> lleoliveirabr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> iKap: I'm sure there is, but I don't know the location of the shutdown script that the gnome button runs
<manduski> howlinghowie, i get wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801....DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1....bound to 192.168.0.126 -- renewal in 238932 seconds." But i still can't get online
<gigamonk`> I don't suppose anyone here's is running on an Asus eee PC?
<N0ob> Hello people
<N0ob> Should I get Ubuntu or red hat linux? I'm new
<DjViper> Gigamo: eeeek no :P
<PythonRox> hey... apt-get remove will unninstall a program>
<PythonRox> ?
<DjViper> N0ob: ubuntu :)
<soundray> gigamonk`: if you have a support question, just ask it.
<Pelo> N0ob,  if you are new you will probably find ubuntu easier to get started with
<DjViper> PythonRox: apt-get remove will
<Undeadlord> Pelo: Thanks, I will do some more research :)
<howlingmadhowie> N0ob: i think red hat costs something. ubuntu has a great community where you don't have to pay anything
<bernier> <N0ob> what answer are you waiting for in the ubuntu channel
<kunzy> Pelo:  Hmm, the whole ./configure and make and make install was just spinning tires.  But i found a page that tells me to
<kunzy> sudo apt-get update
<kunzy> sudo apt-get install mythtv
<kunzy> It seems to be working, just thought i would let you know
<gigamonk`> Is something wrong if iwconfig shows an entry for wifi0 and ath0?
<N0ob> I'm not waiting, people already answered so I'm summing up a new one
<bernier> <howlingmadhowie> red hat is now fedora which is free
<N0ob> But it doesn't really matter which to get right?
<Pelo> bernier, if I were in another channel and I were asked about a starter distro for newcommers I think I would still recommend ubuntu
<nemilar> that's not true, bernier
<gigamonk`> where the wifi0 says "no wireless extensions" and ath0 has a bunch of information.
<sauvin> CentOS and Fedora both are free. RHEL, I believe, you pay for support.
<N0ob> They are all linux and the same things?
<bernier> <nemilar> i believe only entreprise version of redhat exists
<bernier> but i suppose he wants desktop version
<Pelo> kunzy, apt always works,   packages in the repos are precompiled
<Lokii-> LoL n0ob you shoulda expected only 1 answer from that question being here but actually yeah i have used redhat before and tbch i really don't like the distro at all. on a server nor on a desktop
<mohbana> oh my god, wat a perfect install i just installed ubuntu on my laptop everything was quick and easy thanks guys
<nemilar> bernier: yeah, RHEL is Redhat's product...but Redhat and Fedora are not the same
<iKap> soundray, someone told me its located in /etc/acpi/
<Pelo> mohbana, congradulation
<sauvin> Yea, ubuntu installed //fast// on my laptop, and it runs more than reasonably quick.
<kunzy> Pelo:  Sorry for the noobness, but can you expound on what the heck an apt, repos, and precompiled things are?  I am a windows dude walking into linux.
<nemilar> N0ob: in my experience, Ubuntu is one of the friendliest newbie-friendly distros, but Fedora is a favorite of a lot of people, too
 * Pelo realy hates how easy ubuntu is to install , no problems means he can't learn anything new
<nemilar> Pelo: try LFS ;)
<mohbana> Pelo, does it automatically connect to the wireless network everytime i sign in and do i need to put in my key in all the time?
<soundray> iKap: I don't think that's correct
<sauvin> Or gentoo :D
<Manad> Hi. Can someone help me run encrypted DVDs? I am unable to run the install-css.sh script, it says "command not found"
<N0ob> I got this ADSL modem thingie to connect to the internet, I'm too insufficient with my brain to install the D LINK thingie on my windows xp by my self so the ISP guy did it for me, how do I do it in Ubuntu, is there a way to transform the D-LINK set up disk into linux to install the modem drive and connect to the internet?
<aykutcan> dnz_x: ne ayaksın sen :)
<soundray> gigamonk`: I don't think there's anything wrong. Just go ahead and configure the ath0 interface.
<aykutcan> sory everybody
<nemilar> kunzy: APT is the software package manager.  In Windows, you download things from a lot of different sources, or you buy things off the shelf; in Linux, you use the package manager to add/remove pretty much all your programs.  The "repos" or repositories are the servers that hold all these software 'packages'
<gigamonk`> soundray: so I've gone through System -> Addministration -> Network and set it up.
<Dr_willis> Manad,  the full path to that script is   /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh   OR you can enable the medibuntu repo and install the tuff from there.
<Dr_willis> !dvd | Manad
<ubotu> Manad: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gigamonk`> I can ping the IP address I assigned to it but I can't ping my gateway.
<kunzy> Pelo:  Awesome, now it makes more sense.  Thanks
<Lokii-> n0ob transform no, but there may be a package set for that modem allready created for linux
<gigamonk`> I've opened up the access point (no security).
<Lokii-> if so it should be detected and installed when doing the install
<Pelo> kunzy, on linux in general you can always compile from the source which means you can pretty much install any app on any distro,  in ubuntu ( and other high-end distros) , you will have repositories of precomplied packages,  meainng that those packages have already been configured to instal with no issues on that particular distro,  ubuntu has the largest repositories of all distros,  all packages in the ubuntu repos will install on your comp
<Pelo>  seemlessly with no issues,  which is why we allways tell ppl to check in add/remove or in synaptic before compling from source
<soundray> gigamonk`: keep it on one line please
<N0ob> -o me self
<N0ob> Nick = subnoob
<Pelo> kunzy, and apt is the command that handles the install
<nemilar> Pelo: ubuntu doesn't have the largest repositories
<nemilar> Pelo: Debian's repos are larger
<howlingmadhowie> Pelo: the ubuntu repos are quite a bit smaller than the gentoo or debian repos...
<Pelo> nemilar, realy ?
<soundray> gigamonk`: why a static address? Can't you run DHCP on the gateway?
 * Pelo stands corrected
<sauvin> Fedora's repos are even bigger.
<Manad> drwillis: I already found those instructions. The script they ask you to run is the one that gives me "command not found"
<kunzy> pelo:  ok
<subnoob> How do I connect to a wireless connection using Ubuntu?
<nemilar> "Who has the bigger repo?!? HUH?!?"
<Pelo> howlingmadhowie, technicaly ubuntu can use the debian repos so , add those to the official ubuntu ones
<gigamonk`> soundray: I tried that too.
<sauvin> Beyond a certain point, it doesn't really matter. Ubuntu's repos were inclusive enough to make me happy.
<LjL> Pelo: ?
<BobboL> hey.. I installed a pata card in my comp with 2 hd's on it.  dmesg says the card is there (it seems to be using the libata module) but the drives on the card are not showing up.. has someone experience with these kinds of cards?
<gigamonk`> Let me try again.
<howlingmadhowie> Pelo: they're not always binary compatible
<nemilar> Pelo: in 8.04 there's a merge between the debian and ubuntu repositories
<subnoob> There's a free library Wireless Connection I can catch it with my wireless network card but I use the windows wireless thingie to connect to it how do I do it with Ubuntu?
 * Pelo gives up and goes back to helping the noobs
<nemilar> Pelo: every major release sees a merge
<soundray> gigamonk`: have you got ubuntu on it?
<stefka> hello people how to change the name of my username i run ubuntu 7.10 can somebody tell me?
<gigamonk`> soundray: yes. That's why I'm here. ;-)
<Lokii-> subnoob i already answered your question read up
<subnoob> ok
<PriceChild> !debian | Pelo howlingmadhowie
<ubotu> Pelo howlingmadhowie: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<gigamonk`> On the eee that is. The access point is a linksys router/ap/comba thingy.
<Pelo> stefka, check in menu > system > prefs  somewhere
<shaiguitar> help!
<erUSUL> BobboL: maybe the dmesg has some clue can you post it to pastebin??
<ompaul> Pelo, don't suggest that to anyone thanks
<stefka> Pelo: so where is that somewhere?
<subnoob> No that's a different modem
<shaiguitar> vi - anyone have info on how i get perl syntax coloring in my editor? many thanks
<ompaul> howlingmadhowie, the abi is different as you rightly point out
<nemilar> shaiguitar: I think vim will automatically enable highlighting for a .pl file
<Dr_willis> shaiguitar,  install the full vim package, not the tiny vim, thats installed by default.. for a start
<Gibb_> Hey, how do I stop xfce in xubuntu and get Flexbox running? Ive got flexbox and flexconf installed, but when I run startflexbox I get an error about xfce running
<Lokii-> shaiguitar use gedit
<Dr_willis> !find vim
<Pelo> stefka, open a terminal type gnome-control-center  under about me
<Lokii-> works good for that
<ubotu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common (and 18 others)
<gigamonk`> With DHCP I get "connect: Network unreachable" when I try to ping the router.
<shaiguitar> nemilar it doesn't highlight
<shaiguitar> !find vim
<chewd> hey folks... ubuntu used to be able to see my windows network up until just the other day
<Dr_willis> the tinyvim does not have all the features - i belive
<chewd> now i got nothin
<nemilar> lets get into a text-editor war :)
<Manad> found the problem, I needed to add "bash" before install-css.sh
<Pelo> chewd, review your samba settings
<BobboL> erUSUL: thats a bit hard because its a different comp with no net. but the line that caught my eye was: ata2: sata link down (SStatus 0 Scontrol 300)
<chuck> ah, found something
<Lokii-> chewd where they mounts in the fstab ?
<chuck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669514
 * howlingmadhowie uses ed as his preferred text editor
<Manad> none of the commands said to use bash
<shaiguitar> Dr willis i don't get the package as a default? where do i download it?
<erUSUL> shaiguitar: put "syntax on" on your .vimrc
<chewd> im not sure loki
<chuck> i'll just install 7.04 then and to a dist-upgrade afterwards
<nemilar> Manad: they probably said to chmod +x it, then
<Dr_willis> shaiguitar,  its in the repos.
<Lokii-> chewd check to make sure the network names and or ip's have not changed
<erUSUL> BobboL: it is sata or pata??
<chewd> i had some mounted as desktop shortcuts
<Lokii-> is so try doing mount -a
<subnoob> Lokkiiii- HI I heard that Linux is number one OS for hackers, is that so?
<Dr_willis> !info vim-full
<ubotu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 943 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<chewd> the machine still has access when i boot XP, so i dont think its a prob with the network
<shaiguitar> !info vim-full
<Gibb_> Anyone know how I stop the xfce windows manager so I can get flexbox running?
<BobboL> erUSUL: its a sata card with a pata connector as well.
<shaiguitar> :) thanks guys!
<nemilar> shaiguitar: the info is right there... don't try to ask for it again
<shaiguitar> it's working
<Lokii-> subnoob many hackers prefer to use linux over windows because it is more configurable and can do more
<Pelo> subnoob, hackers in this context basicaly means programmers or ppl who like to play around in their system a lot
<erUSUL> BobboL: that's the normal msg for a not used sata port (i have three of them on my pc)
<chewd> the recent update installed pulseaudio, which fixed my sound probs.... doesnt pulse also do some network stuff?
<shaiguitar> many thanks
<gigamonk`> soundray: I also see both wifi0 and ath0 in the output of ifconfig (as opposed to iwconfig)
<nemilar> chewd: yeah, pulseaudio is network-transparent
<BobboL> erUSUL: there are no extra devices (such as sda or hde)
<nemilar> chewd: pulseaudio is going to be standard in 8.04
<Lokii-> subnoob keep in mind that hackers are usually programmers and windows is not meant to be that much of a programming platform not like linux
<chewd> pelo: those samba settings, do you mean in system/admin/network?
<soundray> gigamonk`: there's a guy who sells Eee PCs with Ubuntu preinstalled in the UK. I bet he would know the answer to the issue. www.efficientpc.com
<chewd> or is there someplace else i can get more options
<chewd> ?
<erUSUL> BobboL: what chip does the card uses?
<soundray> gigamonk`: I wouldn't worry about the two devices
<chewd> well im happy with pulse.. it fixed a lot of sound problems i was having
<chewd> the recent update pushed it onto me
<Pelo> chewd, samba isthe app that is usualy used to comminicate between a linux and window machines,  i 'd assumed you had it instaled, I am not an expert in that area
<chewd> i read somewhere that it has some network stuff it does too
<gigamonk`> Okay.
<subnoob> Lokii: I know alittle C++ and Perl but C++ doesn't work anymore because of some registry problems and other compilers suck that's why I'm pissed at windows, will C++ work on linux better, or C? I heard that if you get into Linux you will be able to program better because Linux is all about programming?
<BobboL> lspci shows a via technologies VT6421
<chewd> hmmm... ill double check & make sure samba didnt get removed somehow
<Lokii-> C++ is one of the main programming languages of linux
<Lokii-> enjoy
<Pelo> g'night folks
<soundray> gigamonk`: I think the default Xandros comes with a more recent kernel. Atheros improvements have been promised for the next Ubuntu release
<erUSUL> BobboL: do you see sata_via and pata_via loaded?
<Lynet> Ubuntu 7.10, running as guest in vmware. Clock is running way too fast, like 10-100x too fast. Anyone know how to fix, couldn't find anything in ubuntu or vmware forums/kb.
<subnoob> Lokii: so once I install Linux will C++ come free with it?
<Dr_willis> subnoob,  linux has C compilers yes.. free. GPL free even.
<Lokii-> ofc
<chewd> nope... samba still shows as installed in synaptic
<shaiguitar> where is i possible to get a good c++ tutorial (coming from scripting languages like perl + ruby)
<nemilar> subnoob: gcc/g++ are free c/c++ compilers for linux
<shaiguitar> ?
<elijahhatem> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 and trying to install Enlightenment 17 for use with gOS ambient and I'm having dependency errors, could someone help me out please?
<subnoob> Lokii: Will I be able to get around in computer and Internet using Linux just as I use windows?
<kastelo> hello
<howlingmadhowie> chewd: yeah, the network stuff of pulse is quite useful. my laptop has speakers, but my desktop doesn't, so i can watch films on my large desktop screen and have the sound come from the speakers on my laptop :)
<Manad> hey, me again. DVD playback works, but it's incredibly slow. My computer can't cope. I noticed that if I make the player window smaller, CPU usage reduces. If I maximize/fullscreen, CPU is 100% and frames are dropped. When I had enough, this computer was enough to play DVDs with no problem, is there a problem here? I also noticed this on Youtube: if I fullscreen, it becomes a slideshow
<Lokii-> subnoob yes
<manduski> hey guys, i'm connected to my router, but i can't seem to get pull up the internet on my new laptop's wifi. please help
<chewd> system/admin/network is kinda sparse on options
<Manad> it's just a zoom, why is it requiring so much more CPU?
<gigamonk`> soundray: hmmmm. These guys: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu make it sound like it works today. But not for me.
<subnoob> Ok thanks
<elijahhatem> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 and trying to install Enlightenment 17 for use with gOS ambient and I'm having dependency errors, could someone help me out please? Please pvt me.
<chewd> wow howling it can do THAT
<Flannel> !repeat | elijahhatem
<chewd> thats awesome!
<ubotu> elijahhatem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Manad> *when I had Windows
<BobboL> erUSUL: libata under lsmod shows the sata_via, sata_promise.
<howlingmadhowie> nemilar: i'd say that linux is the operating system kernel for the gcc :)
<BobboL> erUSUL: I try a modprobe
<elijahhatem> Sorry...
<chewd> weird thing is... i can  see all the boxes on my windows network... just cant get to any shares
<soundray> gigamonk`: did you build the madwifi driver like they did?
<kidem> can u see the shares?
<Lokii-> chewd what i do for my windows shares is throw entries into fstab i didn't bother with installing samba
<nemilar> howlingmadhowie: I'm not sure what you were meaning to say, but that doesn't make any sense
<DivineSpectrum_> eja
<Lokii-> wasn't needed
<gigamonk`> soundray: I tried to.
<kastelo> how do i join to a nother chanel
<nemilar> howlingmadhowie: unless you were trying to make some sort of reference to GNU/Linux
<chewd> lokii: im not sure what fstab is
<tonyyarusso> kastelo: /j #channel_name
<soundray> gigamonk`: but?
<howlingmadhowie> nemilar: well, the gcc is an incredible piece of work (and i was thinking stallman, i admit)
<DivineSpectrum_> ubuntu rulez like metal
<sagredo> Hi all. I just installed 7.10 and for some reason my wired internet connection (Cable) is going very slow.
<Geezle_> Is there any chance somebody here would have a little time to help me out with a sound problem I'm having?
<chewd> plz pardon my linux ignorance
<sagredo> Looking at sys --> admin --> network, my wired connection appears to be in "Roaming Mode" - is this why?
<Lokii-> chewd sudo nano /etc/fstab
<kastelo> thx
<DivineSpectrum_> ubuntu rulez like metal
<nemilar> howlingmadhowie: gcc = gnu compiler collection
<chewd> put that into a console?
<kastelo>  /j #ubuntu-pt
<manduski> hey guys, i'm connected to my router, but i can't seem to get pull up the internet on my new laptop's wifi. please help
<MongooseWA> where is rhythmbox's directory located?
<Lokii-> chewd yes
<chewd> brb
<BobboL> erUSUL: nope modprobe pata_via   Module pata-via not found
<howlingmadhowie> nemilar: i know :)
<Sonja> document print status: stopped. nothing is printing anymore! they just queue up in "stopped" state. what's wrong?
<Sonja> i could print a test page no prob
<nemilar> howlingmadhowie: but it also runs on windows, various *nix, os x I believe, etc etc
<Sonja> but normal prints don't go out
<BobboL> erUSUL: nope modprobe pata_via   Module pata_via not found sorry
<sagredo> Hi all. I just installed 7.10 and for some reason my wired internet connection (Cable) is going very slow.
<gigamonk`> Actually one of my questions (and why I asked if anyone here was actually using an eee) is whether the madwifi driver was included in the script-pack mentioned in the "Resolved Problems" section or did I need to do both things.
<sagredo> Looking at sys --> admin --> network, my wired connection appears to be in "Roaming Mode" - is this why?
<Odd-rationale> MongooseWA: Try looking in ~/.gnome2
<gigamonk`> I tried both but maybe in the wrong order.
<howlingmadhowie> nemilar: gcc can compile for pretty much everything
<soundray> !sound > Geezle_, follow ubotu's advice (private message), then if you get stuck, come back here and say precisely how.
<chippy> hello. is there a shortcut for "gnome-open" ?
<MongooseWA> sweet, thanks Odd-rationale
<gilda> BobboL, did you do any upgrades lately on your ubuntu - before it stopped detecting the sata drives ?
<Lokii-> chewd eg for an entry would be.. //192.168.0.194/SharedDocs /media/winshare cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<gigamonk`> On a different note: I'm using the U.S. English Dvorak layout but in Terminal (at least) it seems when I do ctrl-C I have to use the Qwerty C.
<subnoob> Does windows suck?
<danbhfive> chippy: open, I believe
<nemilar> howlingmadhowie: yeah...but it doesn't make any sense to say that linux is the kernel for gcc
<BobboL> gilda: I just put a pci sata/pata card in :)
<rsk> subnoob: don't troll
<gigamonk`> I don't have that problem on my desktop Ubuntu box.
<chewd> no kidding lokii, that would make things much easier
<sagredo> Hi all. I just installed 7.10 and for some reason my wired internet connection (Cable) is going very slow.
<sagredo> Looking at sys --> admin --> network, my wired connection appears to be in "Roaming Mode" - is this why?
<chewd> u put that into terminal... got a bunch of gobbledy gook
<subnoob> rsk+ whats troll
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gcc
<ubotu> Found: gcc, gcc-3.3, gcc-3.3-base, gcc-3.3-doc, gcc-3.4 (and 32 others)
<chippy> danbhfive, open didnt work.
<danbhfive> sagredo: no, I dont think thats the problem
<rsk> ok nevermind subnoob
<PriceChild> !offtopic | subnoob
<gilda> BobboL, i had some issues with sata on my ubuntu gutsy install i had to append the grub loader with all_generic_ide for it to see my sata drives
<sagredo> danbhfive: any idea? :)
<DivineSpectrum_> kubuntu is really?
<Lokii-> chewd did you type in terminal sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Sonja> i can't print :(
<gilda> otherwise they were not detected
<howlingmadhowie> nemilar: i think you can build the linux kernel with the sun c compiler as well, but i may be wrong
<Undeadlord> sagredo: I think that means it will try to connect to any wired network that it senses
<rsk> subnoob: i dont think it sucks but ubuntu does everything i do better than windows
<chewd> lemme try again
<ubotu> subnoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DivineSpectrum_> sonja: you must cosar the impostazion
<Lokii-> chewd nano is a file editor like vim
<Sonja> how do i cosar an impostazion?
<chewd> oh okie
<erUSUL> BobboL: try this one then «sudo modprobe via82cxxx»
<Geezle_> Soundray thanks, I've tried the Ubuntu forums with no luck.  I have no sound at all.  I have tried a number of things, including rebuilding ALSA but have had no luck.  aplay sees my sound device but won't play from it.
<sagredo> Undeadlord: Hrmf. Well, why is my connection so weak?
<yaser> hi, bash-completion isnt working correctly in my session(it does in remaining session), which config file should i check?
<chewd> lokii: looks like its giving me a readme... a list of files or somesuch
<kastelo> how do i install an SB live 24bit external (USB)  plz
<Geezle_> I'm a bit of a newb with sorting stuff like this out, so I might need my hand held a bit
<soundray> !intelhda > Geezle_, does this factoid apply perhaps?
<chewd> can i just get nano thru synaptic?
<Lokii-> chewd sorta yeah its commented
<DivineSpectrum_> sonja: you must go on system/admin/printer
<chewd> yea i dont see anywhere that says just get on with it & install
<Lokii-> chewd brb going outside for a smoke you can pm me if you like
<Jack_Sparrow> Geezle_: Another good page is..  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gilda> chewd, nano is in ubuntu install default in the command line
<BobboL> erUSUL: that is already loaded.. part of ide_core in lsmod
<Geezle_> Nope, it's not an intel sound device
<Undeadlord> sagredo: That I am not sure ... have you tested it online at ISP test sites?
<yaser> hi, bash-completion isnt working correctly in my session(it does in remaining session), which config file should i check?
<DivineSpectrum_> sonja: and insert your printer
<MongooseWA> can somebody help me get the new style last.fm rhythmbox plugin working plz?
<chewd> gilda: so youre saying ive already got it?
<sagredo> Undeadlord: Nope.
<gilda> chewd, in your 'terminal' you should have nano
<Lokii-> you should already have it but on some off chance do sudo apt-get install nano
<Geezle_> Thanks Jack_sparrow, I'll check out that link and see if there's anything useful in there for me
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chewd> gilda: ok im not sure what that means, or how it helps
<erUSUL> BobboL: but no /dev/hdxx for the disks :(
<DivineSpectrum_> sonja: are you in?
<yaser> hi, bash-completion isnt working correctly in my session(it does in remaining session), which config file should i check?
<gilda> lol np's chewd
<BobboL> erUSUL: nope :(
<soundray> yaser: don't just repeat, rephrase. It's not clear what you mean.
<jetscreamer> ~/.profile i think, yaser
<chewd> im just trying to get to my windows shares again.. it was working until just the other day
<jetscreamer> yaser: see also maybe ~/.bash_profile and/or /etc/profile
<yaser> soundray, why is it not clear?
<chewd> i think some update broke it
<soundray> yaser: bash has no "sessions"
<Undeadlord> sagredo: I might give that a try first .. see if you see anything that looks slow
<yaser> jetscreamer, ok ill copy them from a new session
<BobboL> erUSUL: I check the jumpers on the drives
<Undeadlord> sagredo: I think speedtest.net is quite good
<jetscreamer> yaser: just edit/view them, the history setting is in there iirc
<DivineSpectrum_> sonja
<yaser> soundray, bash configuration is session dependent
<jetscreamer> yaser: the /etc/profile would be global
<soundray> yaser: what do you mean by "session"
<chewd> i have the windows shares mapped to desktop shortcuts... they were working great
<yaser> jetscreamer, ok
<jetscreamer> yaser: it used to be ~/.bash_profile but they have moved to ~/.profile
<jetscreamer> so local
<yaser> soundray, user session
<cjones> what is xgl?
<kastelo> how do i install an SB live 24bit external (USB)  plz
<soundray> yaser: gnome?
<kastelo> yes
<jetscreamer> yaser: the ~ is local/user, obviously
<yaser> soulrider, yep
<DivineSpectrum_> no
<gilda> BobboL, try changing ur /boot/grub/menu.lst so where it has the kernel line it has   all_generic_ide at the end - then reboot see if that works
<cjones> hey how do you get the vista screen effects
<soundray> jetscreamer: are you sure he's not going to muck things up based on your advice?
<yaser> jetscreamer, i understand, but i think the simplest is to copy those files from other user
<jetscreamer> yaser: be sure and back up the files before you edit/copy
<yaser> jetscreamer, ok thanks
<jetscreamer> yaser: yes sounds simple/workable.. dont forget the backups
<insanelyconfused> PriceChild i have moto4lin and i still cant see my phone
<sagredo> after installing a fresh 7.10 gutsy my connection to the internet is extremely weak. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<erUSUL> BobboL: it seems that using the boot option "all-generic-ide" to the kernel may help with your issue
<kastelo> how do i install an SB live 24bit external (USB) in gnome plz
<cjones> i want to be abel to flip my windows and stuff could anybody just point me in the right direction
<gilda> lol thats what i said erUSUL
<gigamonk`> Hmmmm. Emacs sees C-c as C-c despite my dvorak mapping. Is there some setting I need to make to Terminal to make it grok the dvorak mapping for ctrl keys as well?
<jetscreamer> !info compi
<ubotu> Package compi does not exist in gutsy
<jetscreamer> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ratararam> hey guys i have a problem booting my fresh installed linu
<ratararam> linux
<jetscreamer> that, cjones
<ratararam> anybody ideas?
<howlingmadhowie> ratararam: we need more details ;)
<rainwalker> when you start an app with wine from the command line, do you just do "wine /path/to/exe"?
<gilda> ratararam, problem? care to clarify
<gilda> yes rainwalker
<rainwalker> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: type wine notepad
<stefka> people please can somebody tell me how to change the name of my username on my linux ubuntu 7.10 please can somebody ?
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<ratararam> howlingmadhowie:  i just install dual boot with vista .. and vista is fine but linux ... cant detect boot device ... select a device to boot or shell for a shell
<subnoob> They say that there are no viruses in linux, then whats that virus I've heard about on the net, and how do 1 get read of it
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: An example of how to run programs under wine
<stefka> people please can somebody tell me how to change the name of my username on my linux ubuntu 7.10 please can somebody ?
<mohbana__> hey guys where can i find the log for synaptic?
<soundray> stefka: don't repeat please
<stefka> soundray: okay sorry.
<andi5> FYI: the two links README and FAQ at the top of http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ are dead... who should be contacted about that?  webmaster@ubuntu.com?
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: I don't really get what you're saying
<soundray> stefka: man usermod, look for the -l option
<subnoob> man usermod, look for the -l option
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: nevermind, I thought you had said to type "wine in notepad" not "wine notepad"
<subnoob> good job answering before me soundray
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: np
<stefka> soundray: dude i'm a newbie :( can you tell me what correct to write in terminal?
<jetscreamer> stefka: easiest to create a new user, cp ~/.* to the new user dir (chown to taste) and userdel username
<chewd> odd thing is... i can see the workgroup just fine... i can see all the boxes on the workgroup... but i open em & it goes busy for a sec & then nothing
<ordisi> Hello. I need some serious help to install SB live 24 bit external (USB) in gnome. Can someone help please?
<soundray> stefka: man usermod
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: okay, what do I do if nothing happens?
<stefka> jetscreamer: i want sonly to change the name of mine username " stefka "
<creeed> hello, my computer is unreachable from the outside allthought the Port 22 is listening? any help please?
<chewd> maybe i need to tell it to use guest login or something?
<soundray> jetscreamer: that's just crazy
<mohbana__> hey guys where can i find the log for synaptic?
<stefka>        -l, --login NEW_LOGIN
<stefka>           The name of the user will be changed from LOGIN to NEW_LOGIN.
<stefka>           Nothing else is changed. In particular, the user’s home directory
<stefka>           name should probably be changed to reflect the new login name.
<stefka> ohh sorry for paste really :((
<andi5> creeed: do you need to enable port forwarding in a router?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: If nothing happens, something is wrong with your wine install
<jetscreamer> just call me psyco
<stefka> soundray: i wants to change the username only the nAME nothing more nothing to delete in that user :S
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: would it be something wrong with my wine install or the install of the app I'm trying to run?
<stefka> only the name
<stefka> how i can change it?
<creeed> andi5, I dont know, I'm in a LAN and I dont know how the router is configured here?
<BobboL> erUSUL Gilda: nope didn't work.. gonna try to get you guys the dmesg
<kastelo> how do i install an SB live 24bit external (USB) in gnome plz
<gigamonk`> stefka: did you read the section on the -l option in the usermod manpage?
<soundray> stefka: I know. Don't mistake my advice for jetscreamer's
<creeed> andi5, is possible that the router refused the connection from the outside?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: If wine notepad does not work it is wine.... if it works and wine your program doesnt work.. it is your program
<gilda> did you forware the port creeed ?
<insanelyconfused> why is my phone isnt connecting to moto4lin
<subnoob> ok you guys I'm going to install ubuntu on my computer, what if my hard drive or something gets fried somewhere along the way and I wont be able to connect to the internet even from windows what do I do?
<andi5> creeed: well... i suppose www.whatismyip.com returns the ip of the external interface of your router then, right? ... there is no way to avoid configuring your router, as it seems
<chewd> is there a samba configuration tool somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: Kinda why I said to run wine notepad ..was to test your wine install.
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: well I've run other programs already (not with the command line, but with wine) so I think it's the app I'm trying to use (rhapsody)
<mohbana__> did anyone get my message above?
<stefka> gigamonk`: yes i read it but i'm confused i dont know how to change the name of my user ( the user its: stefka and i wants to be the user: mnikic )
<stefka> how to change only the name
<stefka> nothing more
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: ask in wineh for best answers for wine problems
<rainwalker> Jack_Sparrow: where?
<Jack_Sparrow> rainwalker: /j #winehq
<jetscreamer> #winehq
<soundray> stefka: 'sudo usermod -l stefka mnikic'
<gigamonk`> stefka: seems like "usermod -l mnikic stefka" should do the trick.
<gigamonk`> But that's just based on reading the man page.
<stefka> okay so the password will be?
<andi5> creeed: but maybe i did not understand you right... you try to contact your pc inside a lan from the internet, right?
<TOML> hello, anyone here know of any good free bootloaders?
<mohbana__> how do i access my install log, for synaptic?
<gigamonk`> Keep in mind that (as the man page says) that it won't rename the home directory which will be odd.
<creeed> andi5, yes
<rsk> TOML: grub
<Sonja> DivineSpectrum_ it's printed before. it doesn't print any more :(
<TOML> rsk, cna i query?
<rsk> no
<gigamonk`> stefka: probably your own.
<TOML> so i can ask mroe about it?
<TOML> ok, can u explain grub then?
<TOML> does it recognize vista as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefka> ~$ usermod -l mnikic warchild
<stefka> usermod: unable to lock password file
<rsk> type grub in google and hit 'im lucky'
<stefka> what that means?
<andi5> creeed: so how should your router know where to send incoming connections on port 22 if you do not configure that... the default behavior simply is to reject or drop packets :-)
<rsk> should be loads of info
<gigamonk`> stefka: you may also want the -d option.
<TOML> grub wouldnt work for me before then
<soundray> stefka: then you will have to 'sudo mv /home/stefka /home/mnikic ; sudo chown -R mnikic:mnikic /home/mnikic'
<DivineSpectrum_> sonja: you must install the drivers for the printer..what kind of printer have you got?
<stefka> i'm confused
<stefka> :S
<stefka> how to change only the username?
<stefka> a
<TOML> last time i tried it, on a XP comp, ,it wouldnt recognize my XP
<gigamonk`> stefka: did you use "sudo" or run the command I gave as root?
<soundray> stefka: make a decision about who you are going to listen to
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > stefka
<gigamonk`> stefka: listen to soundray. I'm just reading the man page for you.
<BobboL> erUSUL: you mentioned a module pata_via?
<sagredo> YO! My Ubuntu install is WHACK.
<stefka> ok i change the username
<sagredo> Why is it thrawting my connection to the internet?
<Geezle> Hey guys, I'm back.  I tried the stuff on the "Debugging Sound Problems" page with no luck.  I have no sound at all, using an Ensoniq onboard sound device if that helps any.
<TOML> any other suggestions for a free boot loader?
<stefka> ok i change the name of the username but how to change that home/stefka ?
<stefka> a
<soundray> stefka: I told you
<stefka> soundray: i didn't see please tell me again please i'm sorry sorry
<creeed> andi5, but I can connect to my computer from the datacenter of the university, witch is on the same subnetz where my computer is
<soundray> stefka: then you will have to 'sudo mv /home/stefka /home/mnikic ; sudo chown -R mnikic:mnikic /home/mnikic'
<Geezle> The sound had been working but I think stopped after an update and I didn't notice at first
<TOML> your right
<Geezle> I've since reinstalled Ubuntu 7.10 from scratch but no luck
<Gnine> !google | stefka
<ubotu> stefka: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<chewd> pppht... well now my sounds broke again anyway
<andi5> creeed: so what is your question then?  does it work or not?  and how many different connections are you trying to establish? :-)
<diabolik100> buonasera a tutti
<soundray> Gnine: don't do this please
<DIL> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<stefka> chown: `mnikic:mnikic': invalid group
<chewd> no sound.. no network... sigh
<stefka> "S
<Gnine> excuse me..?
<soundray> Gnine: pointing people to google who don't need it.
<creeed> andi5, my question, why can I connect to my computer from the university and not from the internet?
<Gnine> guy needs to do some reading obviously
<stefka> soundray: what to do now?
<stefka> soundray: error its: chown: `mnikic:mnikic': invalid group
<stefka> :S
<soundray> stefka: have a bit of patience
<soundray> stefka: I can only type so fast
<stefka> soundray: i can't open my computer now :S
<stefka> this its the error
<stefka> Details: Error reading file 'file:///home/warchild/Desktop/nautilus-computer.desktop': File not found
<soundray> stefka: you weren't supposed to close anything in the first place
<creeed> andi5, can it be, that the router from the lan where I am, is configured to estabilish the incomming connections just from the university?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > stefka
<chewd> i think ill just wipe my linux partition & start again
<DIL> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<soundray> stefka: and what is this warchild thing? You said you wanted to change from stefka to mnikic
<lazy247x> how to i keep cairo-clock lock in the same place??
<stefka> soundray: yes but my username its warchild
<lazy247x> on desktop
<stefka> soundray: and i change it on mnikic
<andi5> creeed: did you setup some kind of tunnel to your university or is your lan part of the university's network?
<stefka> soundray: that was wrong type.
<sagredo> Hey
<soundray> stefka: are you still logged in?
<sagredo> Someone help me fix my conenction to the ineternet
<creeed> andi5, it's a part of it
<sagredo> it's going but a fraction of its capable speed!
<stefka> soundray: on the terminal? yes
<sagredo> and ONLY on this fresh Linux install
<ompaul> !enter | sagredo
<ubotu> sagredo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> !ipv6 | sagredo
<ubotu> sagredo: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sagredo> soundray: you're my hero
<ompaul> !repeat | sagredo
<ubotu> sagredo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefka> soundray: i change only the username warchild to mnikic
<stefka> and what to do now?
<sagredo> !repeat | ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<satorious> just installed ubuntu to a new hard drive, but it's not detecting windows on the other one. how can we get it to see windows?
<soundray> stefka: now you need to rename your home directory from /home/warchild to /home/mnikic
<Gnine> oh no
<stefka> soundray: how?
<ompaul> !ntfs | satorious
<ubotu> satorious: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<creeed> andi5, I cant see into the ports of the router of my LAN with nmap, is it possible with other tool?
<stefka> soundray: tell me the command
<tinman> I am trying to install flashplugin and I am not able to do so,
<tinman> <+fastfinger> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<soundray> stefka: now you're ordering me around
<andi5> creeed: what does www.whatismyip.com tell you?
<gilda> creeed, can you not just log into your router ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: Flash is broken.. still..
<stefka> soundray: i'm sorry i just ask :S
<satorious> ompaul: the problem is not recognizing ntfs. rather the entire other hard drive is not being seen. hardware information identifies the drive, but trying to access /dev/sda1 gives no results
<tinman> Jack_Sparrow: ahh thanks
<Undeadlord> tinman: I have been having the same issue ... may be a bigger issue ...
<WGGMk> Anyone know what the fix is for Frostwire not seeing Sun Java 6?? I cant find it online anymore
<lazy247x> how to i keep cairo-clock lock in place in desktop??
<Jack_Sparrow> tinman: You can get it from adobe and install it manually
<stefka> soundray: but my linux box now is not good i need help to fix it i can't open any files :S
<fulio> Can anyone help me with this, MY compiz-fusion setting manager wont open.. any ideas?
<gigamonk`> soundray: So when I turn on my wireless connection in the Network Settings applet ifconfig shows a new interface ath0:avah which has some weird address (in the 169.254 subnet which is not mine.
<creeed> gilda, I cant is not mine?
<ompaul> satorious, that document is how it does ntfs work - it is the work of the community please read it and carry out its instructions
<Mach3> I finally got the official nvidia driver installed on my system (thanks to envy), now i want to try out some of these "desktop effects" that i should be able to use now.   How do I actually get the effects to work? I see a config utility for them, and under the "Actions" tab there are lots of keyboard shortcuts, but none of these work.  What needs to be done?
<Jack_Sparrow> fulio: Ask in #Compiz
<gilda> and your trying to access your ssh port 22 via outside connections creeed ?
<soundray> stefka: you're impatient and rude. Say please if you need to ask for help. The command is 'sudo mv /home/warchild /home/mnikic'
<fulio> Jack_Sparrow, ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Mach3: envy is a terrible thing to do to your install..
<gigamonk`> Which would explain why I can't ping 192.168.168.1 (my router)
<stefka> mv: cannot stat `/home/warchild': No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<insanelyconfused> how do i install cdc_acm support from the kernel?
<soundray> gigamonk`: that's okay -- while NetworkManager can't see your router, it assigns its own private address
<Mach3> Jack_Sparrow: no, envy is the only way i've found to get the nvidia driver installed without it crashing the xserver upon reboot
<andi5> creeed: if you are behing a snat'ting router that you cannot configure then i do not know how you can resolve that :-( .... or can you ssh into some gate host?
<ompaul> satorious, if sudo fdisk -l   << that is a lower case L .. does not show windows you have no windows partition - you are into looking for backups
<mohbana__> how do i access my removal log, for synaptic?
<soundray> gigamonk`: for your wireless to work, you would need to install the proper driver
<Mach3> Jack_Sparrow: why do you say it's terrible?
<gigamonk`> soundray: so any idea why NetworkManager can't see my router?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mach3: Unfortunately, you still dont have it working right.. and once you use envy or automatix.. we cant help you
<creeed> andi5, I see that the port 20 is opened on the router!
<soundray> gigamonk`: try the instructions on the page you mentioned earlier
<gigamonk`> (Also, shouldn't it be using an address from one of the private address spaces?)
<stefka> soundray: the error its mv: cannot stat `/home/warchild': No such file or directory
<creeed> gilda, yes but I cant!
<satorious> ompaul: i see this: /dev/sda1               1       30401   244196001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<soundray> gigamonk`: it is one of those
<stefka> soundray: :( what to do now please can you help me :?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ompaul> Mach3, it breaks machines on people and we don't fix em cos we don't know what randomness they have under taken
<Jack_Sparrow> Mach3: Read the link for automatix
<ompaul> satorious, so work with the wiki page
<soundray> stefka: do a 'grep mnikic /etc/passwd' and tell me what it says
<andi5> mohbana__: does /var/log/dpkg.log contain the information you are searching for?
<insanelyconfused> !moto4lin\
<creeed> gilda, I can access it just from the network of the university, witch my lan a part of it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<insanelyconfused> !moto4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gilda> ya creeed we need to make sure to get the port strictly forwarding to ur computer - but if you cannot access the router then you will not be able to forward the port thru
<gilda> so you will be inaccessible via the netw
<chewd> good thing about superbowl sunday.. wicked-fast downloads :)
<gilda> net*
<ompaul> insanelyconfused, msg the bot until you got the right factoid - always a useful thing
<stefka> soundray: mnikic:x:1000:1000:warchild,,,:/home/warchild:/bin/bash
<Gnine> dont do that ompaul , i need ubotu
<Gnine> j/k  :-P
<gigamonk`> soundray: really. I thought the private address spaces all started with 10 172 or 192. Not that that matters a great deal.
 * ompaul looks at Gnine and raises one eyebrow
<creeed> gilda, how can I find out if the router dont forward connections to my port?
<WGGMk> Anyone know what the fix is for Frostwire not seeing Sun Java 6?? I cant find it online anymore
<gilda> lol creeed talk to your uni sys admins =p
<silent_> where does rhythmbox keep it's playlist information? I need to back up my playlists
<ompaul> !frostwire | WGGMk
<ubotu> WGGMk: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<andi5> creeed: you can be sure about that if you did not ask for it already :)
<gilda> gigamonk`, are you not able to access your router with ur network connection ?
<histo> t
<ompaul> creeed, and expect to loose some more computer privs cos they don't like that kinda thing
<creeed> gilda, but the port 22 is open on the router, so you mean FORWARDING is necessary too
<WGGMk> ompaul: thank you, but ive tried to update the alternatives.. with no avail
<stefka> soundray: are you here?
<gigamonk`> gilda: not via my wireless interface.
<soundray> stefka: what does 'ls /home/mnikic' give you -- an error or a listing? Don't paste. And be PATIENT
<gilda> the port needs to know what address to direct the traffic to creeed
<soundray> stefka: you're not the only person I'm helping
<insanelyconfused> can i get help understanding this forum? http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/KRZR_K1
<andi5> creeed: tcpdump (or wireshark) can tell you whether anything tries to knock on your port 22, if you are not sure
<stefka>   eggdrop        Firefox_wallpaper.png  Pictures   Videos
<stefka> Desktop         eggdrop1.6.18  irssi-0.8.12           Public
<stefka> Documents       Examples       Music                  Templates
<gilda> gigamonk if you open a terminal and do ifconfig do you see your wireless interface
<stefka> orr sory :S
<stefka> i didn't reat that no paste :S
<Phuz> hwo can you tell who started a process in terminal?
<yclian> (omg, he pasted)
<Phuz> how*
<silent_> how do I ctrl+v'd?
<gigamonk`> gilda: yeah. I'm there.
<ompaul> stefka, don't paste next time it will have an ban attached to it!
<Gnine> told you the guy needed some reading
<stefka> ompaul: okay paul i'm really sorry.
<andi5> Phuz: ps faux | grep $pid ... well, at least that gives you the uid of the current owner :)
<soundray> stefka: that's it, I'm fed up with you now. If I bother to help you, you should bother reading my advice
<gilda> k do you see your wireless device gigamonk ?
<silent_> ompaul, he's a newbie, methinks
<stefka> okay soundray sry
<AndyCR> is anyone else having issues starting openoffice lately?
<silent_> stefka, what's the problem?
<AndyCR> for me it just opens then closes immediately
<AndyCR> no console messages
<stefka> silent_: :S damn he quits
<stefka> silent_: silent_ i can't open any files :S
<Phuz> its ntop, it has its own account, so it doesn't have a real username attached to it.  any other way to track it down?
#ubuntu 2009-01-26
<rww> Bmap: or, for the whole ubuntu desktop, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<luke_> BLZ, I'm just not  sure if I am supposed to do this or not
<luke_> ActionParsnip, maybe you can hhelp again?
<Bmap> rww i will only be running firefox
<lifeboat8888> @ rww: thanks a lot. I'd obviously not do that. @ kitche: thanks, too. I dont use wine (and that sucks of the viruses to do that )
<Bmap> i dont need the desktop
<jason> dvdrecord -blank that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg
<lifeboat8888> :) thanks guys see ya
<ActionParsnip> luke_: sup
<rww> Bmap: then go with the "xorg" package
<ubuntu> okay,  serious and strange issue here... so lets see what we can do;
<ubuntu> I have a harddisk failure I'm recouping some lost files using photorec
<ubuntu> however this happens to be my large disk,  I have but 30g free on my other hdd in the machine.
<ubuntu> the total of the files exceeds 100gb...
<luke_> ActionParsnip, I followed Arrs advice, got a CD of that Super Grub Disk, now was about to run the repair but it said something about backing up my mbr
<luke_> ActionParsnip, is it ok to run it or do I have to do that?
<ubuntu> I do have a ton of DVDs I can burn these too,  but only one drive and I'm on a live CD at the time
<zacken> BLZ: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<Elipsis> Can someone please help me? There are 199 tools that I need to install, 65 of them debian packages.
<ubuntu> is there a way I can mount an image in place of this livecd and use my drive to burn this data so I can continue to extract it from this disk?
<BLZ> zacken:  is that how i start it?
<Bmap> rww how can I get firefox to load on start up
<zacken> BLZ: programm for hardware driver
<ActionParsnip> luke_: if a backup is offered, i'd take it
<jason> i really need to format this dvd rw
<rww> BLZ: /usr/bin/ should be in your path, so you should just be able to run "jockey-gtk".
<luke_> ActionParsnip, i dont have a floppy or floppy drive...
<BLZ> i see okay
<luke_> ActionParsnip, I dont even know what a MBR is, so I'm quite the beginner, dont want to mess up my computer..
<inik> Bmap - system preferences - session
<exodus_ms> master boot record
<jason> dvdrecord -blank
<ghone> luke the MBR is the part of the hard drive that your
<ActionParsnip> luke_: mbr == master boot record
<tweak66> that's where GRUB is
<ghone> PCs BIOS looks at for a program to start up before it loads an OS
<Elipsis> Can someone please help me? There are 195 tools that I need to install, 65 of them debian packages.
<luke_> ActionParsnip, I know that, I just dont know what it does, and whether or not I need to back it up before doing this
<ActionParsnip> luke_: id research what you are playing with instead of running headlong into a possible catastrophe
<Bmap> inik can i bypass the login? so I dont have to type in the username and password when i start up ubuntu
<tweak66> elipsis : i pmd u
<luke_> ActionParsnip, This is what I was told to do....
<ubuntu> I have an issue:   I have an 800gb drive with a bunch of data I need to recover,  its partition tables puked themselves and a lot of the data is also corrupt.  I'm using photorec to extract the files I need.  the total ends up being around 60gb.  my other harddisk is only 60gb and only has 32gb free   Is there a way for me to remove the livecd (ubuntu hh)  and some how still be able to burn a dvd in the drive of the files?  currently if I do this the command
<Elipsis> Can someone please help me? There are 195 tools that I need to install, 65 of them debian packages.
<exodus_ms> !repeat | Elipsis
<ubottu> Elipsis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu> like could I strip out an ISO and mount it and ubuntu run its live system via this?
<inik> bmap : system administration - login window - security
<zacken> xfce4 has xfce4 appfinder, kde has kappfinder and gnome has?
<luke_> ActionParsnip, do I needgrub for windows or just linux
<aegis> Has anyone been able to get sound over HDMI?  I've installed the latest nvidia and alsa drivers, but nothing...
<ghone> ubuntu: Have you considered booting from a liveCD image on Flash to free up the optical drive?
<exodus_ms> luke_: you need grub if you want to choose
<ActionParsnip> luke_: grub will boot linux and windows, the windows bootloader is weak and can only boot windows
<grkblood13> does any1 here have server setup through apache that can be accessed online?
<jason> nvm i found out how
<ubuntu> ghone: can't do it
<jason> sudo dvd+rw-format -force /dev/dvdrw
<ghone> ubuntu: any other options for bootable removable media or possibility of network booot to free up the optical?
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> not on this machine
<ubuntu> its sort of...in a lot of trouble
<ubuntu> but the data is vital
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: do you have a backup?
<ubuntu> some of it yeah
<ubuntu> but not all of it
<Gtwy> hi
<ubuntu> problem is photorec doesn't exactly give you a lot to work with as far as filenames go
<ActionParsnip> !recover | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rudzaki33> ubuntu: and do you try to fix partitions
<ubuntu> and sifting through 3000 files is a mess since they all have names like f383jsd.ext
<Gtwy> i am trying to get a vnc server installed to do the following.. spent a good bit of time on this today and am out of answers
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: foremost is ok
<ubuntu> rudzaki33: yep broke
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: the filenames are stored in the FAT so will be lost if its corrupted
<rww> !vnc | Gtwy: have you tried the VNC howto?
<Gtwy> i want the vnc service to start when the computer starts
<ubottu> Gtwy: have you tried the VNC howto?: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rudzaki33> Good program for recovering testdisk
<niten> Hey guys
<kabukan1> is there a burning program for ubuntu that will allow burn items over several disks???
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: if you are VNCing over WAN, use an SSH tunnel. VNC traffic is unencrypted
<niten> Is anybody else having trouble with 3d, on an Intel driver on a 64-bit proc?
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: i am VNCing through xrdp
<Elipsis> ubuntu: TestdISK
<robf> but here is my wonder....
<break19> here's a useful question.. I have only IDE drives... so why is ubuntu referring to them as scsi drives?
<robf> if I have an iso of this livecd
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: already got it working but after a reboot i have to MANUALLY start tightvncserver i cant get it to start automatically
<ActionParsnip> kabukan1: you'd need to tar them to span the disk sizes and burn the tar files, then untar them
<robf> can I remove this physical one,  and mount the iso?
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: does your pc autologin?
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: no and i feel that would be insecure
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: ok just checking
<rww> break19: The Linux kernel pretends that most hard drives, including IDE ones, are SCSI. Has done for a while.
<Elipsis> I would like all 65 of my .deb to be installed into a certain directory. I'm getting a new error whilst processing dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb: http://mibbit.com/pb/zUMySb How do I fix this error? Or how do I change the default install directory for apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<Elipsis> !autoplay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoplay
<break19> rww: for how long has this been happening?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Gtwy
<ubottu> Gtwy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> BAM!!
<grkblood13> anybody hosting their own server here?
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: that is when you log in though
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: once ive logged into my gnome session
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<robf> ActionParsnip: yeah I know why the filenames are gone
<rww> break19: several years. I'm not sure exactly how long.
<robf> I'm just saying I can't just reduce the number effectively
<robf> I need to burn this whole lot to dvd
<rudzaki33> robf: I don't think so
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: i dont understand how to write init scripts
<robf> rudzaki33: hrm,  why would that not work?
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: its a symlink to a bash scrpt afaik
<robf> rudzaki33: I mean iso or physical disc should it truly matter once mounted?
<linuxman410> how do you remove your old openpgp key if u got a new one
<rudzaki33> robf:  I about extracting livecd
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: let me see if theres a very specific guide
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: is there a vnc service that comes WITH an init script?
<robf> I'm going to try this
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: ive found a couple user created init scripts for "tightvncserver" on google, but none of them work (i hacked around with them for a while trying to see if they just needed tweaking but no go)
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16953  post 2 at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: although i'd use a+x instead of o+x
<Bmap> Firefox will not run at all without the following libraries or packages:
<Bmap>     * GTK+ 2.10 or higher
<Bmap>     * GLib 2.12 or higher
<Bmap>     * Pango 1.14 or higher
<Bmap>     * X.Org 1.0 or higher
<Bmap> if im installing ubunutu from the minimal cd, will I have to install these seperately and if so, would I just use apt-get install?
<kabukan1> ->ActionParsnip: dont know if that is possible really, my parents win xp comp fd up so i am rescueing there data with ubuntu would there be a better way???
<linuxman410>  how do you remove your old openpgp key if u got a new one
<rww> Bmap: Just use apt-get. It'll download all the stuff firefox needs automatically.
<break19> rww: well that sucks... hdparm wont let me change dma settings, because the drive "isn't IDE" meh
<ActionParsnip> kabukan1: sure, mount the partition as normal (read only is default without ntfs-3g) and then reinstall the windows
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: then satisfy it
<Bmap> rww ok thx. very cool. i was worried i would have to install everything manually
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: this is what confuses me
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: yes, you 'd use apt-get install
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: he says he creates a text file, /etc/init.d/rc.local
<LinuxJunke> need help installing a ralink rt2600
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: that file is already there and its full of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: yuo can use apt-cache search to find the package names
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: then use a different name, all the files in that folder get ran according to their number
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: S99 just makes it last, just use a free number
<Gtwy> ActionParsnip: do i need to use update-rc.d to add it to the run level or will it load the rc scripts automatically
<LinuxJunke> having trouble installing a compusa pci wireless adapter with a ralink rt2600 chipset anyone help me on this?
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: i think it'll be ok
<ActionParsnip> Gtwy: if not, run the command
<gkffjck> HI all I my rhythmbox stopped playing... trying to run with the --debug option says  playbackerror while playing: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<d0wn> how can I convert an .iso to .img via command line?
<PB_G3> where can I find md5sums for ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<jrib> !iso | d0wn
<ubottu> d0wn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Elipsis> I would like all 65 of my .deb to be installed into a certain directory. I'm getting a new error whilst processing dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb: http://mibbit.com/pb/QWr34s How do I fix this error? Or how do I change the default install directory for apt-get?
<zelrikriando> how to change the language for a particular user on ubuntu
<balrog__> how do i setup ubuntu server so it _receives_ a dynamic ip address through dhcp?
<jrib> d0wn: hmm , that only does img -> iso so never mind
<linuxman410>  how do you remove your old openpgp key if u got a new one i need to remove first key i have two of them
<d0wn> Yeah, that's been my issue
<rww> PB_G3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<jrib> d0wn: out of curiousity, why?
<PB_G3> thx
<d0wn> jrib: i'm doing a diskless pxe install of fedora from my ubuntu server
<rww> linuxman410: if you don't get an answer in here, try #gnupg on this server
<linuxman410> thanks
<kitche> rww: not sure what gnupg will help with openpgp
<rww> kitche: linuxman410 is using gnupg, according to an earlier message
<wat_> hello
<wat_> is anyone in here? lol
<ghone> wat: no
<d0wn> jrib: nevermind. the .img file i need is not the iso. it's something inside of the iso that i've got to extract. thanks for your help, though :P
<ActionParsnip> wat_: no one but us chickens
<kitche> rww: hmm I just see mention of openpgp
<dakira> short question.. how can I display the current time in a terminal?
<wat_> so i was wondering if anyone could help me
<wat_> i have a pretty big prob.  i get 503d everytime i try to join my ftp
<wat_> using proftpd
<zelrikriando> how to change the language for a particular user on ubuntu
<jrib> dakira: date
<wat_> and that irc channel is dead
<ghone> dakira: date
<ActionParsnip> !grub > kabukan1
<ubottu> kabukan1, please see my private message
 * ghone is slow
<Black0leander> hi, my mom just got ubuntu 8.10 and has been using it for about 2 weeks, she rebooted the machine and now gnome hangs after login
<rww> kitche: I talked to him earlier. I should also point out that openpgp is a standard, not a program. gnupg is openpgp-complient.
<rww> compliant **
<Black0leander> is there anyway to fix it without reinstalling?
<linuxman410> yeah i am using gnupg i need to remove first key i have 2 of them
<jrib> Black0leander: create a new user and see if it still happens.  That will tell us more.
<Black0leander> how can she create a new user without the gui?
<jason> will nero burner run in wine
<ActionParsnip> Black0leander: try renaming all the .gnome folders in /home/<username>
<sectech> What's nvidia support like for jaunty? do we still have restricted drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Black0leander: boot to recovery mode, root cosole, rename them and reboot
<kitche> rww: true just that he should have said a gnupg key then
<ActionParsnip> Black0leander: you'll probably find that fixes it
<wat_> sudo newuser "name" "group"
<rww> sectech: Jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1, please :)
<wat_> wait
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | sectech
<ubottu> sectech: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wat_> sudo useradd
<sectech> whoops
<HorizonXP> i need to recompile a package. how do I figure out what configure options were being used in the default package?
<sectech> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | Black0leander
<ubottu> Black0leander: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dakira> jrib, ghone: thanks ;)
<Elipsis> Please help me, here's my topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050570
<Gtwy> is there any vnc package available that comes out of the box able to start automatically
<JAFAPEST> hello i am in excessive need of help with ubuntu
<wat_> ok
<wat_> go go go
<wat_> ;)
 * Elipsis goes back to work on his linux distribution [- http://panarchy.wordpress.com -] - Please read my topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1050570 and reply [if you can!] - Thanks
<JAFAPEST> does anyone know how to get my wifi card for my mx7118 working in ubuntu
<wat_> wifi cards are such a pita
<gkffjck> Gtwy what does your vnc server need to do?
<wat_> i just got a pcmcia card and it worked automatically
<JAFAPEST> yea but i have no money
<wat_> and then 8.10 came out and my card was supported
<eugman> Is there any program to translate text(specifically german to english) or am I forced to use web based translators?
<wolter> hi, my "Creative Labs Optical Mouse" is not working under my laptop. Its a usb wireless mouse...
<Gtwy> gkffjck: start automatically on its own
<wat_> go to bestbuy and get one for 15 dollar
<JAFAPEST> hmmm i live to far from the city right now
<gkffjck> start when automatically? on system boot on user logon on install?
<JAFAPEST> ?
<Gtwy> gkffjck: boot
<Gtwy> or right after X starts
<Gtwy> whatever works
<ActionParsnip> wat_: some cards do, my netgear WG311T works out of the box
<Gtwy> but before someone actually logs in
<wat_> who knows their way around a ftp config file
<wat_> ?
<wat_> i tried many tiems
<wat_> and failed
<ActionParsnip> wat_: in what way??
<wat_> i get a 503 when i try to remotely authenticate
<gkffjck> Gtwy there are several ways of doing this... one second Ille throw you some links
<JAFAPEST> hmmm i just need some drivers so i can install them
<ActionParsnip> wat_: is the user a user on the system?
<barn__> anyone know what file to edit to scale down screen resolution in ubuntu 7.10?
<gkffjck> Gtwy I would just look into the "vncserver" meta backage... do an aptitude search vncserver then do some googling this should do what you want.
<Gtwy> gkffjck: i am looking for the SIMPLEST solution. ideally, i just want to apt-get a package and then add the init script to the default run level,... this is how you do it on red hat... there has to be a way to do it on ubuntu
<gkffjck> is the machine headless?
<Claire2009> hi - have a question - i need to add a file in startup manager to change my grub splash, but it says i'm root when i try to add file. how do i change that so i'm using my regular account?
<Claire2009> to see my files?
<wolter> hi, my xorg is causing system stalls, does that have anything to do with my graphics card?
<Gtwy> gkffjck: headless?
<JAFAPEST> bcm94318mpg is my wirelesscard
<Gtwy> gkffjck: also, i dont know if this exists or not, but it would be nice if the VNC connection would allow the user to pick the login/password they want to use, instead of everyone connecting into the same user
<Claire2009> it'd be nice if someone could answer my question
<gkffjck> do some googling on the vncserver package... It or look at x11vnc they both should be useful...
<gkffjck> x11vnc can be used with gdm
<Claire2009> HELP!!!
<gkffjck> vncserver can be used on a per-user basis.
<rww> Claire2009: You mean that when the window pops up asking you for a file, you're in a root folder? Navigate to /home/username/ to see your files.
<rww> !helpme | Claire2009
<ubottu> Claire2009: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<redvamp128> !ask | Claire2009
<ubottu> Claire2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kvh> When I use my kvm, the mouse button order is reset back to right-hand (although the prefs still has left-hand); any idea how to fix?   Any suggestion where to even look?
<mats> Claire2009: What's wrong with being root? In order to open the startup manager, you'll need to put in your sudo password
<vz07mk> Looking for help istalling ubutu server 810 on dell poweredge 1400sc
<vz07mk> getting incompatible ship error
<vz07mk> chip
<JAFAPEST> u ppl are usless
<Panxy> why does ubuntu by default set my brightness of laptop to medium at boot time ? is there a way to set it to maximum by default ?
<Panxy> brightness of screen i mean
<zelrikriando> <JAFAPEST> u ppl are usless < what s up with that guy
<wat_> he is mad that not every wifi card in the world works automatically
<vz07mk> Can anyone direct me to specific channel for ubuntu servers
<gaxi> ignore him ;)
<wat_> i am the ubuntu server king
<wat_> not
<wat_> been using it for 5 days
<vz07mk> lol
<wat_> is it a super easy q
<vz07mk> most of the time
<vz07mk> This dell PE
<rww> vz07mk: #ubuntu-server
<vz07mk> scsi
<vz07mk> giving me incompatible chip error
<vz07mk> anyone seen it b4
<PB_G3> Jordan_U: thx
<wat_> um no
<jojo1> hello
<TopKatz> hello
<jojo1> welcome
<mats> Question: When trying to change permission of a folder I do "chmod 777 folder_name". It doesn't give write permission to the group and others though. How would I do that?
<techII> im trying to use a 3rd party package from inside a 32bit chroot (intrepid) on a 64bit machine (intrepid), the application aborts complaining about X
<phaze> I am runnning mythbutu and I have another computer on same router running winxp... I want to share files... yesterday both computers were on xp and they could share... can someone help me connect them again
<Khalinexus> Hi! How do i know what is my version of GTK + since a program says i don't have Gtk + 2.+?  I have Intrepid and find odd that it doesn't have 2.+!
<wat_> sudo chmod foldername a+w
<asmodeus> hi...i just updated to ubuntu 8.10.
<Elipsis> How do I link a folder to /usr/sbin?
<techII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109609/ i am specificly trying to run boxee (xbmc based media center software)
<wat_> ln folderaddress /usr/sbin
<wat_> i think
<mats> After doing "chmod foldername a+w" it's still drwxr-xr-x
<asmodeus> I can't find the kde control center anywhere...anyone know what the executable name is?
<rsyn`Smed> I'm getting "mount: not a directory" when trying to mount an external hard drive automatically through fstab. Can someone please help me?
<break19> kcontrol
<Panxy> i assume brightness is set here: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness how could i make this to 100% at system startup ? Cuz it's really annoying setting it each and every time i start ubuntu...
<break19> iirc
<asmodeus> break19: not there...any idea what package it's in?
 * phaze sits down and crries
<Gtwy> where is gdm.conf located at? its not in /etc/X11/gdm/ (there isnt even a gdm folder)
<techII> Panxy: look at "/etc/rc.local", this script is run when your system boots
<Gtwy> nevermind its moved to etc
<break19> asmodeus: not really.. havent really used ubuntu much... i'm an ol' debian freak.. givin ubuntu a whirl..
<Travis_Touchdown> there is no kcontrol in 8.10, it's called systemsettings
<phaze> what do I need to hook up to another computer running winxp??? software wise
<break19> samba
<Panxy> techII well you suggest me adding the line in there ? maybe there is some setting anywhre else that would set default brightness of the lcd of laptop to 100% at boot time.
<mats> This is weird: "chmod 777 foldername" sets permissions of that folder to drwxr-xr-x. What am I missing
<cdenny> for managing finances, should I use Gnucash or Grisbi
<techII> Panxy: i can't think of any other way to do it, but im not that familiar with everything that goes on after gdm starts
<mriedel> hi. i'm looking for a git gui (neither git-gui nor gitk) for gnome whose name i can't remember. it basically just displayed the revision graph (which is all i need). anyone know it
<mriedel> ?
<break19> ... my ubuntu install is sittin at 15% "calculating files to skip copying" mouse and keyboard are still responding, so far, (which is an improvement from before), as is pings from this machine (also an improvement from previous attempts)
<break19> oh. wow.. it only took 20 minutes to decide which files to skip.. lol
<techII> anyone know anything about weird problems with X11/opengl apps running from inside chroots?
<break19> GDI!!@! I spoke too soon
<ghone> break19 I had the same problem a few weeks ago, but it hung for hours.  I eventually tried another copy (same version) and all was good.
<break19> eff it. I've spent all damn day tryin to install this. I'm goin back to debian
<cdenny> does anyone have an opinion of gnucash vs grisbi
<wolter> should i install the latest nvidia drivers for linux? 180
<IndyGunFreak> cdenny: i like gnucash..
<d0wn> How do I make my internet connection use wlan0 instead of eth0?
<wolter> would that cause driver errors later, maybe?
<cdenny> IndyGunFreak: k thanks thats what Ill use
<Panxy> root@intrepid:/etc# echo "current: 100" >> /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<IndyGunFreak> cdenny: they are both ok, i just prefer gnucash.
<Panxy> it wont go that easy...
<cdenny> IndyGunFreak: i am talking in #gnucash, they seem nice
<techII> Panxy: mine only goes up to 70, i think there is an other file in proc that tells you the values it accepts
<mats> d0wn: System -> Administration -> Network lets you modify WiFi/Cable
<d0wn> mats: but can I set to use wlan0? my server that is connected via eth0 is running a dhcp server
<Panxy> one thing for sure, i can't set it manually with echoing correct values...
<techII> Panxy: actually, read the contents of the brightness file, it tells you in there (at least on this laptop)
<Panxy> yes but i cannot modify the file...
<Panxy> no permission.
<Panxy> i mean, write error.
<heatmzzr> is there a console based mms player i can use non-graphical?
<mats> d0wn: I'm not sure, I use WICD that has a more powerful GUI
<wolter> need help building gspca-source....
<techII> Panxy: can't think of anything else to do, so if someone else has any ideas...
<d0wn> mats: is WICD available in the repos?
<IndyGunFreak> d0wn: they have an intrepid repository available.. google "wicd homepage"
<rww> d0wn: not for intrepid or earlier, no. There are install instructions on the wicd website.
<heatmzzr> is there a console based mms player i can use non-graphical?
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: what's "mms"?
<IndyGunFreak> i think he means xmms
<heatmzzr> streaming audio
<IndyGunFreak> ah,
<heatmzzr> can use use gxine text based?
<Panxy> audacious > xmms...
<prince_jammys> heatmzzr: try cmus or mocp
<IndyGunFreak> Panxy: i tend to agree w/ that
<zacken> heatmzzr: mplayer [options] [path/]filename
<devin_> hey, what's the default root password in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> .. or mplayer, yeah.
<heatmzzr> mplayer wont play this stream, only thing i could get to work is gxine
<prince_jammys> devin_: none. it's disabled
<jrib> !root | devin_
<ubottu> devin_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mikebot> Can anyone help me with the following? I have a .nrg and apparently it is PAL (so says my ps3), and so how can I get it to play on said ps3?
<nerk1> devin go terminal, sudo passwd root yourpass yourpass
<devin_> I tried to su and I couldn't
<prince_jammys> tsk
<jrib> mikebot: how is this an ubuntu question?
<rww> devin_: there isn't one. The root account is disabled by default in Ubuntu. To run programs with administrative options, use sudo or gksudo.
<jrib> devin_: read the link ubottu gave you
<mikebot> jrib: In ubuntu.
<nyaa> Panxy have people suggested turning acpi off?
<zacken> nerk1: no thats bullshit
<rww> !noroot | nerk1
<ubottu> nerk1: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<zacken> use sudo -s
<rww> !ohmy | zacken
<ubottu> zacken: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<mikebot> jrib: All of it is taking place in ubuntu, so I imagine that whatever I use to change the file will be an Ubuntu-specific piece of software..
<karamazov> hello
<Gtwy> i would like to add something to the bot
<karamazov> what the hell does sudo: cp: command not found mean?
<mikebot> jrib: Or linux based or something, but this is my only resourse.
<mikebot> resource
<jrib> mikebot: adding "in ubuntu" at the end doesn't really make it on-topic.  What task do you want to accomplish exactly?  You want to burn a .nrg?
<karamazov> how can i cd to directories that i don't have permission to read?
<Gtwy> this guide shows someone how to setup vnc to run when the computer starts http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<prince_jammys> karamazov: paste the command that caused that error
<lvlefisto> i want to run a shell script on session start, how can i do that?
<Gtwy> its awesome and it took me 5 minutes to do what took me 6 hours of research today
<karamazov> sudo cd /yedek/digerhdd
<prince_jammys> karamazov: can't cd with sudo. cd is a shell builtin
<mikebot> jrib: Yes, I want to burn a .nrg file and have it play on my ps3... I think it has to be NTSC, not PAL.
<Opiemsith1> how do i reformat an encrypted drive that doesn't have a passphrase attached to it?
<karamazov> :S
<mikebot> jrib: And I'm wondering what (if any) software in ubuntu can make that change.
<prince_jammys> karamazov: sudo runs commands in your PATH. 'cd' is built into the shell. sudo can't run cd
<nightrid3r> mikebot: its clearly a ps3 question
<rww> Gtwy: It'd probably be better to add the information or a link, to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH somewhere
<karamazov> do you have any scripts that check if samba stopped and if stopped, starts it again?
<jrib> mikebot: as far as I know a .nrg is an image file.  ubottu will send you info on converting it to a .iso so you can burn it
<jrib> !iso > mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot, please see my private message
<mikebot> nightrid3r: the ps3 people won't know how to convert it... the problem comes way before the ps3 comes into play.
<mikebot> jrib: I downloaded nrg2iso, but it said that it was already an image when I attempted it.
<techII> anyone have an idea why a X11/opengl program in a chroot (containing 32bit libraries, etc) would not work when using the X client on the 64bit host machine? (using fglrx)
<ryanprior> How do I check my CPU temperature?
<evilGUI> Can anyone recomend a web interface for my Ubuntu server?
<Gtwy> now i have a real simple problem that i cant seem to figure out
<Gtwy> everytime i reboot the computer reverts to DHCP
<rww> !lm-sensors | ryanprior
<ubottu> ryanprior: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ryanprior> evilGUI: What sort of interface do you need?
<evilGUI> I want somthing like cpanel
<techII> evilGUI: webmin?
<Gtwy> i thought at first it had something to do with "search saturn.local" in the resolve.conf file, but when i remove it gets added again
<nerk1> Hello, I just installed ubuntu again, when I booting choosing to press esc to get to the grub chooser thingie, the list are doubled up. Also, when I installed cairo dock just now, none of the applets or anything is showing, the menu choice is there but pressing it causes nothging but an empty window
<techII> evilGUI: ebox possibly
<evilGUI> Thanks everyone
<mikebot> I think ultimately it is the great PAL vs NTSC debate...
<nightrid3r> evilGUI: for hosting?
<mikebot> jrib: Thank you, by the way.
<evilGUI> nightrid3r: nah not for hosting it's just for my use
<ABCD> I would like to be able to install ubuntu on this machine (which currently has a couple other distros on it), but I know that my network card requires out-of-kernel drivers (rt2570, to be precise - the rt2500usb driver that ships with the vanilla kernel doesn't work), and was wondering how hard it would be to get everthing set up - I would also prefer *not* to have to burn a cd, again if possible
<nightrid3r> evilGUI: webmin then
<nerk1>    neither is the cairo-dock showing in system tools thingie, the menu isnt even there :S
<Wicked> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<karamazov> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<techII> ebox was discussed as a "default" web interface for ubuntu servers awhile back
<hubar> Question, how do I set up pulse audio on my ubuntu 8.1? It keeps complaining that connection refused.
<techII> but i think it insists on controling more of the system (can't tweek the actual config files) more so than webmin
<evilGUI> Also on my server all I have running is apache and mysql and it's taking 111MB of ram out of 256 does that sound about right?
<werdnum> evilGUI: Sounds fine.
<evilGUI> The amount of memory used keeps going up
<ABCD> ok, I realise that that last comment probably prompted a tl;dr... 1) is there any way to install Ubuntu *without* burning (or otherwise obtaining) a CD?
<werdnum> evilGUI: Yeah, but does the 'cache' amount go up?
<werdnum> !nocd | ABCD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nocd
<techII> evilGUI: webmin then, ebox uses postgresql iirc
<rww> !usb | ABCD: You can install it from a USB flash drive
<ubottu> ABCD: You can install it from a USB flash drive: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<werdnum> ABCD: There's a section in the online help about that.
<evilGUI> werdnum: ah it caches it
<hubar> Anyone with good idea of how to set up pulse audio?
<rww> !install | ABCD: There are also more esoteric methods linked off the Installation page
<ubottu> ABCD: There are also more esoteric methods linked off the Installation page: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<werdnum> evilGUI: The 'cached' section of memory usage is stuff that's cached from disk, but which can be put away if the space is needed.
<Opiemsith1> how do i reformat an encrypted drive?
<ryanprior> rww, thanks.
<devin_> I can't get my broadcom (4311) to work
<devin_> I tried this "fix", but I can't get it to work
<jonathanturner> what's a good place to ask about software packaging?
<jonathanturner> if you're interested in packaging software for ubuntu, or whatnot
<rww> jonathanturner: #ubuntu-motu
<devin_> can someone help me with my broadcom card?
<techII> devin_: if you can't find any native drivers, look at ndiswrapper
<hubar> Question, how do I set up pulse audio on my ubuntu 8.1? It keeps complaining that connection refused.
<baldur> I need help with my browser it doesnt play sound from flash. And i know what to do i've done befor but i cant find the locations of the command lines i need to put it i got them here.  they where on a ubuntu help site ?? anyone understand this ?
<devin_> well, I tried this fix that I was recommended, but I can't get it to work
<DaveW> devin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)#Broadcom%20BCM4311%20802.11g%20mini-PCIe%20(14E4:4324)%20Wireless%20Adapter%20using%20ndiswrapper%20Installation%20(Plus%20%20NetworkManager%20and%20WPA)
<devin_> and my only connection is wireless, I'm using to laptops right now
<baldur> I need help with my browser it doesnt play sound from flash. And i know what to do i've done befor but i cant find the locations of the command lines i need to put it i got them here.  they where on a ubuntu help site ?? anyone understand this ?
<techII> devin_: from when i was using it (new atheros chipset, wasn't supported by madwifi at the time), it was buggy, and i had to make sure that the madwifi drivers didn't get loaded (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist)
<devin_> I don't know if I've messed it up with this fix though, or if it didn't work, would another one work? would I have to go back and undo everything that I did?
<techII> anyone know if there are any issues caused by fglrx and opengl/X between a host machine, and a chroot?
<Travis-42> hello, I have thunderbird installed in ubuntu 8.10 but it doesn't show up in the applications menu.  how do I get it there?
<IndyGunFreak> Travis-42: are you sure its installed?
<Opiemsith1> how do i reformat an encrypted drive with no passphrase?
<Travis-42> IndyGunFreak: yes, I can run it from the command line
<Travis-42> and add/remove shows it
<vz07mk> any server kings here?
<techII> devin_: i would usually look back through the process, it might take a bit of judgment
<xnevermore> Hey guys. Can someone tell me how to set up a quick, temporary filesharing network between an ubuntu workstation and a windows vista workstation?
<devin_> I got a bunch of errors, I don't know what they mean either
<xnevermore> ... via ethernet cable directly from one host to the other
<IndyGunFreak> Travis-42: right click the menu.. edit menu.. Click the Menu on the left where you want to add it(Internet), New Menu Item.. TYpe: Application, "Name" Thunderbird.. ."Command:" thunderbird... it should assign an icon automatically, but if it doesn't, assign it one by clicking on the pic and navigating to a t-bird icon
<Travis-42> thank you IndyGunFreak
<vz07mk> looking for server help...please
<vz07mk> 8139c+ incompatible chip
<vz07mk> on scsi
<indiekid97> hey everyone, I have a real quick question, I'm right in the middle of installing ubuntu on my new machine and I was wondering if I could use the FAT32 pagefile partition for swap without formatting it?
<techII> the internal workings of weird "black magic" things ndiswrapper, are a bit beyond most people's (and my) grasp (whoever made it had to implement all the features and some of the bugs found in the windows driver interfaces, and has most likely done so at various levels of success)
<tsrk> I disabled NetworkManager using "sudo update-rc.d -f NetworkManager remove", but now I want to re-enable it.  How would I do so?
<bliZZardz> Q; my sound in Ubuntu Hardy(Acer 64 bit) is totally messed up after doing some changes in pulseaudio. am trying to get things right but looks like i am nowhere close. am hearing a screeching sound almost always - whnever i play any mp3.
<techII> xnevermore: samba, possibly some http/webdav thing, if you can find a script that does that
<bliZZardz> which is better for skype-on-ubuntu : alsa or pulseaudio?
<PB_G3> Action
<PB_G3> oops
<indiekid97> @bliZZardz: it really doesn't matter
<techII> xnevermore: samba is what the filesharing gui tools included with ubuntu use, so it might be easier (just uninstall samba if you don't want it anymore)
<indiekid97> skype doesn't do any kind of intense audio development
<bliZZardz> indiekid97: anything like 'recommended'?
<indiekid97> are you using intrepid?
<xnevermore> techII: well that part I know. what I need to know is how to set up the network itself. I assume I need to set up a dhcp server to listen on eth0, but i'm not sure how to do it, especially how to do it temporarily, using network profiles or something
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: pulse tends to be more buggy than alsa, but they both should work.
<indiekid97> nevermind, I'd just say ALSA because it's more stable
<bliZZardz> IndyGunFreak: any idea about the screeching noise?
<aegis> Has anyone managed to get audio over HDMI working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<techII> xnevermore: get a crossover cable, if you are only connecting two machines
<indiekid97> Pulse is mainly for reducing latency when you're recording audio or something
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: sorry, i don't do skype... it might be your mic..
<xnevermore> techII: I've also read that firestarter will help, and additionally let me share my wireless internet connection with the windows box as a bonus.
<bliZZardz> IndyGunFreak: without even skype in picture.this happens even when i play some audio.
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: i see... are you using 8.10?
<bliZZardz> IndyGunFreak: Hardy
<techII> xnevermore: yes, iirc it will run a dhcp server for you, haven't used it though
<PB_G3> Do you guys know anything about getting ubuntu on the OLPC XO?
<d0netsFN> hey this is prolly a windows question
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: that might be it, i've always felt pulse was rushed in hardy... its still not perfect in Intrepid, but way better than hardy.
<d0netsFN> but i just installed a new hard drive
<nibsa1242> how can I temporarily manually bring up and set the IP for eth0 on my machine?
<bliZZardz> followed the sound troubleshooting wiki link - but of no avail.
<d0netsFN> now when i select the vista longhorn bootloader from grub, it says bootmgr missing
<techII> xnevermore: if you are fine with editing configuration files look at dnsmasq, its simple and a lot of home routers use it
<d0netsFN> any idea how to fix this?
<bliZZardz> IndyGunFreak: how do i disable pulse?
<baldur> I need help with my browser it doesnt play sound from flash. And i know what to do i've done befor but i cant find the locations of the command lines i need to put it i got them here.  they where on a ubuntu help site ?? anyone understand this ?
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: i believe its in the sound options.
<xnevermore> techII: yes, the other problem is that firestarter seems to conflict with NetworkManager in that NetworkManager won't let me have two network interfaces enabled at the same time, so firestarter reports that eth0 is not ready
<nibsa1242> IndyGunFreak: bliZZardz Pulse was very rushed, didn't work at all in Hardy for me on my laptop, and I it didn't work in Intrepid after the first update.
<techII> xnevermore: right now im assuming you have the physical connection taken care of
<vz07mk> anyone know how to make a peanot buttter and jelly computer
<xnevermore> techII: that is correct
<PB_G3> baldur: I've had that problem too, I fixed it by reinstalling flash
<nibsa1242> baldur: what version of flash are you using?
<IndyGunFreak> nibsa1242: i've had no problem w/ it in Intrepid, but it was awful in hardy
<bliZZardz> nibsa1242: what are you using then?
<techII> xnevermore: NetworkManager isn't made for a machine that has more than two connections, though i think newer versions (not included in ubuntu yet) might have done something about it
<baldur> nibsa1242:  flash 10 the latest
<baldur> PB_G3: i have allredy reinnstalld flash
<techII> xnevermore: so you might have to make the choice between autoconfiguration and shared internet ...
<PB_G3> purge it then
<nibsa1242> bliZZardz: Alsa
<xnevermore> techII: I'll read up on dnsmasq, although like I said, I don't want this setup to be permanent, so altering global system files might be inconvenient
<baldur> PB_G3:  how do i do that ?
<bliZZardz> nibsa1242: any idea with the screeching sound?? i get to hear some interference even when i type!!!
<PB_G3> Synaptic Package manager
<Gtwy> i just spent a half hour struggling to find that all i had to do was remove network manager
<Gtwy> :P
<Gtwy> that app is useless to me
<nibsa1242> IndyGunFreak: I have not issue with pluse on my Desktop, but there is apparently a known issue with the soundhardware in my laptop and Ubuntu's implementation of pulse
<nibsa1242> bliZZardz: sorry never had that issue... either my sound works or it doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> nibsa1242: intelhda?
<linuxsoom> !<how to setup you webcam>
<bliZZardz> nibsa1242: and you just used alsa - basic install?
<Gtwy> anyone suggest any good backup applications which are cross platform (linux and windows)
<Gtwy> ?
<baldur> PB_G3:  I fixed this prople befor by putting in some command lines allowing the computer to do something (cant remember name) and then it got fixed but after that i had some failur so i needid to boot the computer up from an older date to fix and i cant find the command line again
<ortsvorsteher> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bliZZardz> Q: what is ubuntu-desktop? (this is removed if i remove pulse - should i bother?)
<xnevermore> techII: how do I go about disabling NetworkManager?
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: its a meta package, dn't worry about it.
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop | bliZZardz
<ubottu> bliZZardz: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nibsa1242> IndyGunFreak: Its an ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> nibsa1242: ..ah
<d0netsFN> why cant i format my new hard drive to ntfs in gparted?
<PB_G3> d0netsFN: tell me more
<youngprince> are u trying to install ubuntu onto a ntfs partition?
<nibsa1242> IndyGunFreak: they are mainly found on AMD based gateway laptops I believe
<d0netsFN> no
<d0netsFN> its a storage drive
<IndyGunFreak> xnevermore: youc an right click it, clic disable..
<youngprince> gotca
<d0netsFN> i want to use it in ubuntu and windblows
<nibsa1242> how can I temporarily manually bring up and set the IP for eth0 on my machine?
<d0netsFN> i click new partition
<d0netsFN> but ntfs is greyed out
<PB_G3> is it set to primary
<d0netsFN> yes
<PB_G3> is it more than 4 TB
<bliZZardz> damn damn!! the screeching !!
<d0netsFN> no its 1 tb
<PB_G3> o
<PB_G3> oops oh
<rcouto> hi, all... could anyone point me to any documentation about compiling a driver module inside the kernel source package, without having to recompile the whole kernel?
<IndyGunFreak> d0netsFN: format it in ntfs w/ Windows?
<nyaa> d0nets what tool are you using to format it
<vz07mk> server server
<d0netsFN> yea thats what i usually do indygunfreak, i reboot to windblows
<vz07mk> any help for servers
<d0netsFN> nyaa i was wanting to use gparted
<PB_G3> gparted, he said
<d0netsFN> indygunfreak, i am having issues now that i installed the drive
<d0netsFN> i get bootmgr missing when i try to boot windblows from grub
<d0netsFN> cause i was going to boot to windblows to format the drive
<d0netsFN> but i cant
<vz07mk> im going back to windows
<IndyGunFreak> d0netsFN: its probably got an NTFS file system by default to be truthful
<vz07mk> at least theres help there
<IndyGunFreak> maybe fat32 i guess
<BigMike> ???how can I get tv out dual monitors???
<IndyGunFreak> vz07mk: good luck
<PB_G3> delete any other partition on the drive and try again
<d0netsFN> pb_g3 there wasnt a partition on it
<d0netsFN> its a new drive
<LiNewbie> hello guys, just have trouble while installing Ubuntu... I have an LCD that can do only 1440x960@60Hz and the installer does something else in graphic mode. How can I change resolution on X display? (Ctrl-Alt-NumPad+ doesn't work)
<d0netsFN> i want a msdos partition table right
<ubuntu> hi
<PB_G3> yes
<baldur> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.  ... What does this error mean ?? i am trying to test my sound device
<jausenbrot> hey guys, is anybody using nxserver with fluxbox?
<IndyGunFreak> !res | LiNewbie
<ubottu> LiNewbie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubuntu> what the hell are we talking about
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: read the topic.
<LiNewbie> ubottu: Thanks a lot, and there is any text installer, without graphics on Ubuntu CD?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | linenoise
<ubottu> linenoise: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: see above
<bliZZardz> in  /system/preferences/sound , when i set ALSA in sound capture and test it. i get a dialog which keeps on having a progressbar. and i dont seem to get ny response back
<baldur> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.  ... What does this error mean ?? i am trying to test my sound device
<ubuntu> ok i get what we are talking about
<rdvonz> anybody run sins of a solar empire through cedega? it doesn't show text whenever I try to play i
<kaj> bliZZardz the alsa sound capture test records an .ogg format to a temp folder i believe
<jausenbrot> when i run a nx session with fluxbox, i can only see the taskbar, anybody knows a fix for this problem?
<bliZZardz> if i do that : am getting an error now : "gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording"
<histo> ughh have some serious issues. Just had to restart my computer after 20 some days of uptime and now I can't log in
<jausenbrot> can anybody see what i'm writing anyways?
<kaj> we see it
<baldur> ubottu !mediaubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu
<bliZZardz> whats the differnece between 'Mic' and 'Front Mic'?
<baldur> ubottu !mediubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu
<linuxsoom> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<kaj> alsa will default to the back inputs outputs
<IndyGunFreak> baldur: "/msg ubottu !medibuntu" no quotes
<h4x0r> mediaubuntu have a nice wiki info
<rww> !medibuntu | baldur
<ubottu> baldur: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<linuxsoom> !foo
<linuxsoom> !foo
<bliZZardz> Q:difference between Mic and Front Mic?
<Flannel> linuxsoom: Can we help you?
<baldur> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<h4x0r> is not mediabuntu you are talking about backtrack3
<IndyGunFreak> baldur: :)
<linuxsoom> im trying to setup my webcam
<jausenbrot> okay, so nobody is using nx server instead of vnc or other alternatives?
<rebel_gui> bliZZardz, the connection/port
<kaj> one is Mother board usb 2.0 and one is build in hardware for mic, front mic
<bliZZardz> IndyGunFreak: whats the diff between Mic and Front Mic?
<techII> hmm
<techII> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: i don't use my mic, i realy don't know.
<linuxsoom> !foo
<IndyGunFreak> bliZZardz: coudl be there's an internal mic, and there's a mic port
<rww> !botabuse | techII, linuxsoom
<ubottu> techII, linuxsoom: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: I'm just running from Ubuntu's CD, the only console browser is lynx that says: This client hasn't SSL support (https://wiki.ubuntu..) :(
<bliZZardz> rebel_gui: one used for speaking - as in - hedphones with mic is Mic or Front Mic?
<histo> So i can't log in I try and it just puts me back out login prompt this occurs in GUI and VT also if I try to ssh in to the box same result.  Any ideas would be great. The only access I have is recovery console root prompt
<techII> rww: just checking to make sure that there wasn't a botnet parked in here, that responded to that trigger
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: what was your question again?
<rebel_gui> bliZZardz, the difference is the jack you plug into, mic should be your rear (standard) microphone jack and front should be your front (additional) microphone jack
<rebel_gui> bliZZardz, they are two different inputs
<kaj> front mic linewbie
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: how to change resolution of graphic installer or how to install with text installer?
<rebel_gui> bliZZardz, at least what mine is on just a desktop and basic ubuntu install
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: the text installer, is a different iso.
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: so you're only getting to a command line, and you need to fix your res?
<bobbob1016> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.10, with an nVidia 8200 on the mobo and the propritary drivers.  I'm not getting a gui anymore.  I checked /var/log, and the files don't seem to have been updated for a while.  Any ideas?
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: Understood. So I'll try to cheat with /etx/X11 where I suppose to find sth interestning to change default high resolution
<LiNewbie> of gdm
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: wait, you're on the live CD, and it can't boot to the desktop, is that what you're saying?
<kaj> can anyone tell me can you fine tune network settings via wine to ubuntu ports
<IndyGunFreak> kaj: via wine?.. why would you do that
<kaj> for guildwars a online game
<ubuntu> i am using a ubuntu live disk on windows vista so can i  install the ubuntu live disk on microsoft  virtual machine?
<McQueen> hi, i have just download the ubuntu 8.10 server edition... i have hot a old pc.. p-133 nd 32 mb ram. i want to run this pc for only mail server... does my pc support ubuntu 8.10 server edition?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu: yes, there's a lot of instructions for putting ubuntu inside a virtual machine
<kaj> if your running a 133 i would use DSL linux for a mail server
<Gtwy> what do i press to see both of my workspaces side by side
<lazarus_lupine> Is there a quick fix to get rid of titlebars in gnome when using adobe air?
<histo> Anyone know how I can get out of a login loop. I enter username and pass and get prompted again. This happens in GUI console and ssh
<histo> ?
<Gtwy> i bumped something on the keyboard accidentally and it zoomed me out
<Gtwy> it was real cool
<Gtwy> but i dont know how to get back to it haha
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: I'm running on install iso from ubuntu.com, just want to install it on my pendrive. After welcome screen and language choosing system is loading and something is start, but my monitor comes black and I see monitor message that says: "Cannot display video mode. Best resolution is 1440x960@60Hz"
<rww> !requirements | McQueen
<ubottu> McQueen: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<rebel_gui> McQueen, crux is another good option for a small, fast mail server
<ubuntu> thanks :)
<CompactDstrxion> gtwy Ctrl-Alt-Down Arrow?
<KenBW2> i have a TV card on my PC, but it's only for analogue TV. Would there be a software-only way to convert that into Freeview (UK Digital TV)?
<McQueen> ubottu: thanks for your help.... and rebel_gui....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gtwy> CompactDstrxion: i will try that
<rebel_gui> McQueen, np, crux is very advanced, but it will do what you want very very well
<PB_G3> everybody thinks ubottu is a person!  Hint: u**bot**tu
<CompactDstrxion> i think what your describing gtwy is a feature called expo
<kaj> theres bots in all chats lol
<histo> Anyone know how I can get out of a login loop. I enter username and pass and get prompted again. This happens in GUI console and ssh? This is system wide and critical!!!!!
<CompactDstrxion> and i think the shortcut is ctrl alt down arrow
<CompactDstrxion> but i'm not booted into ubuntu right now
<CompactDstrxion> so not 100% sure
<PB_G3> kaj, not mine #mac-old
<aegis> Has anyone managed to get audio over HDMI working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Travis-42> all of a sudden, all sound has stopped working in ubuntu 8.10.  is there a way to restart it?
<werdnum> CompactDstrxion: doesn't do anything on my box.
<McQueen> rebel_gui: i want to run mail server for only 5-10 mail acount... so i dont need speed... but i dont know what is crux...? any link?
<CompactDstrxion> damn
<werdnum> McQueen: Just use google apps.
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) FloodBot1 [biabia] [DMC] [e]Lement`dc [empire] [gquit]bombadil [pErry] [PUPPETS]Gonzo \Kira ]RandoM[_ ^garfield2^ __jeff_o __mikem _betamax_ _bugz_ _chaky_ _choc _coredump_ _datarecal _empty _GoRDoN_ _Lucretia_ _NiC _ruben _saw _Vi_ _Vi__ _x[x] `Jimmy a-atwood_ a2 A2B2 aaroncampbell aaronorosen ABCD Abracadabra abuchbinderDCC
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) aburch aceat64 achilles Acksaw acydlord adante adaptr addeboy ae5ir aegis Agrajag Ahadiel aib aiuw Aji-Dahaka aka aka- akurei alanbell albech aldren aLeSD aleX-xx alex23 Alex_ich alexgao alexmlw amenic ami andatche anders_ Andre_Gondim Andry AngelFace AntiSpamMeta ANTRat anzan apo_ apw Aragon arash_ ari_stress aro artur
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) arvind_khadri AskHL athe atheisti1theist Atherton Aurus avelldiroll avis Ax-Ax axon Azias AZMel azo b0nn b0xxy b2s BaD_CrC badfish69 badserii bahram bascht bastidrazor Baughn Bax baz bazhang bbeebboopp bbrooks_ beasty_ beetle benbloom bergman bezibaerchen bfiller bgamari bijoo_osdev bimberi BiosElement biouser Biovore Bitfish
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) bittin bittin__ Black0leander blafasel blay_ blinx blouf blu2 BlueEagle BlueKoala bluetouff_ BobDolet bobslaede Bodhicitta Bogaurd bombshelter13 Bongolian Boohbah boshhead Bossmanbeta bottiger boubbin Brakonil brentd brolin Bruce Brucee Bruners brusteve bsaxon buliwyf BULLE Bung[Linux] burkmat ButterflyOfFire bXi bzil C0nn0R
<__mikem> !ops
<kaj> or you can go to www.distrowatch.com and get crux, or DSL linux too
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) C0nn0R_ C405129 caci cafuego caimlas CakeIsALie calc Camaxtli caplink811_log cappicard cappiz CapRiCoRN^80 CaptainMorgan CarlFK carnage1 Cato9021 Cav^gerb Cc2iscooL ccooke cdavis cdavis_ ceil420 centr0 chaky chalcedony Chaldean[sleep] chanlon_ Charitwo chickens chii Chilired Chitose_Y chordate Chousuke chris4585 ChrisGibbs
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) christel chriswk chriswk_ chronofire chsty-g4 Chungwa cipherz cj ck3k clarezoe clarks click170 codeshah coestar coeus82 CoJaBo CoJaBo_ ColdFyre Colonel_Panic Commie_Cary CompactDstrxion ComradeHaz comradekingu con-man connor901 CoUrPsE|DeAd coventry cozmic cpierce Cpudan80 craig_ CrazyEddy Crazyguy crdlb creaux Crewsr3 croddy
<ceil420> IrcW, callete
<IrcW> Salut ! Rejoint nous sur IRCw ! tape dans ton mIRC /server -m irc.IRCw.info:6667 - A tout de suite !!! ;) croppa cryptnix CShadowRun culb culture cwillu CyberSix cybrside CyL cynical Cyorxamp cyorxamp_ cyphase cythrawll d-tech d0netsFN d0wn Daisuke_Ido damaltor dandel Danielbw_home danopia darjeeling darkeye darkham Darknezz darthanubis dashua dashua_ dasickis_ Dave123 Dave2 Daviey davzhere dayo_ DBO DCPom ddoom DEA7H DeaCon
 * werdnum <3 /ignore
<rebel_gui> McQueen, crux is a very very small linux distro, its for advanced users. http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=crux is a good place to start
 * _Lucretia_ hopes that's a bot
<cappicard> ircw go the fsck away
<McQueen> werdnum: its an other way... your right about google apps...
<aegis> Has anyone managed to get audio over HDMI working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<McQueen> rebel_gui: thanks for your link
<devin_> what's the firmware directory for ubuntu?
<__mikem> jrib, that same bot tried that stunt in #freenode yesterday
<rebel_gui> McQueen, thats my favorite for servers, good luck
<McQueen> rebel_gui: thanks
<Vinceman> hello
<devin_> what's the firmware directory for ubuntu?
<werdnum> firmware?
<zacken> devin_: whereis firmware
<ColdFyre> /lib/firmware
<phrostbite> I am trying to play starcraft with wine and I followed all the instructions at the wine db site and the game works just fine however it runs slow. I tried all the tips on there and it still will not work properly. Any suggestion?
<devin_> okay, thanks
<kaj> phrostbite: i am having the same problem with guildwars its somewhere between the wine and ubuntu network settings
<ubuntu> im only 12 but i know alot about this stuff
<devin_> I'm having trouble with my broadcom card, I can't get it to work
<phrostbite> Kaj, I am just trying to play single player. I am not even going online. Which confuses me because it is acting the same as if i was in a laggy room or something.
<Omikane_> With RAM when it says something like PC5400 or PC6400 what does that mean?
<kaj> then i would say hardware acceleration
<phrostbite> It also does the same thing for warcraft 2 bne. The menus are fine but when i go to start playing through single player it laggs so bad.
<PC_Nerd> Attempting to connect to an ftp server (vsftpd) my account has write priviledges to the filesystem, and I can connect but it wont list any files, write anything etc.... only port 21 is open.  is it a firewall issue?
<kaj> what i had to do for GW is set the .dat file as exeicutable
<Dayson> I cant get passed the login screen, It keeps telling me the I haver the wrong password
<comradekingu> Omikane_:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAM_bus
<phrostbite> I also tried using wine doors which somebody reccomended to me but that confused me even more
<wolter> hi, i have to use low graphics mode now that i just installed the new 180 nvidia drivers.. can anybody help me?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> hi
<skate2> is it possible to do a bash for loop all on one line?
<Gtwy> whats the best remote backup management software for linux and windows?
<werdnum> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kaj> phrostbite/ did you try to set the permissions to read write for the exe and dat files in starcraft?
<netsurf3> wolter, yeah, did you run the nvidia xconfigure script?
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: Maybe it's a bug? My monitor is Philips 190 SW, that can do 1440x960@70 Hz and strange that default install X installation gets something more. My graphics card is based on Radeon 3850. I suppose, that installation program should search a graphics mode as good as possible, not to high, isn't it?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> is there a way to start remote desktop & samba service at the startup of ubuntu? because it doesn't start if i don't log it in
<netsurf3> you may also need to restart gdm (or your computer)
<phrostbite> They are read write
<Gtwy> werdnum: i just need a few choices to start with here
<wolter> netsurf3, nvidia-xconfig? yes/
<netsurf3> yes
<netsurf3> so you have run that?
<Gtwy> werdnum: the only lead i have is bacula but id like to see what other people are using
<histo> Anyone know how I can get out of a login loop. I enter username and pass and get prompted again. This happens in GUI console and ssh? This is system wide and critical!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: ATI graphics are far from perfect on Linux, installing to a pen drive though, is a bit of a pain sometimes, you're probably gonna need the text installer anyways
<histo> Is ther a way to list user accounts?
<rww> histo: cat /etc/passwd
<phrostbite> Could me driver be out of wack?
<kaj> doubtful you have the gui and its laggy
<phrostbite> ok
<histo> wtf I have no idea how this is even possible.
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: Ok, so I'll get a text install. Thank you for help IndyGunFreak  :) And what did you say about installing on a pendrive? It's not good idea you think?
<kaj> you have to set the permissions to read write and check the box to make the exe and the dat files as executible
<phrostbite> I have tried running with opengl and not, tried as 640 x 480
<Dayson> cant log into 8.10, help please
<phrostbite> Arn't they already like that Since its installed?
<IndyGunFreak> LiNewbie: just good luck w/ it.. you'll either have success, or you'll have a problem w/ grub, its just not worth it in my opinion, instal like a normal person, and usually everything is fine
<kaj> no the dat will be read only and the checkbox will be unchecked
<KenBW2> i have a TV card on my PC, but it's only for analogue TV. Would there be a software-only way to convert that into Freeview (UK Digital TV)?
<phrostbite> I don't see any dat files in the starcraft folder in wine
<phrostbite> Thats why i am so confused
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how to start services without having to log in to my desktop?
<pyro2927> !scripts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts
<Gtwy> ubottu: which service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about which service
<LiNewbie> IndyGunFreak: Ok, Thanks once more for a suggestions :)
<Gtwy> ubuntu_is_dabest: which service
<dgarr>  /join #mythtv-users
<ubuntu_is_dabest> everyone of them
<kaj> ahhh then copy the dat from the disk and transfer to the c drive in the home/wine
<pyro2927> Is there any way to have a script that writes your external IP address to a text document?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> because nothing is started, i can't remote it either
<ubuntu_is_dabest> unlike win32 services started when the system does
<phrostbite> What will that do? I no longer have the disc. I had to use a no cd patch to be able to play.
<LiNewbie>  /quit
<kaj> that could be the problem since the script most likely was written for windows cgi
<phrostbite> What does that mean?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> i mean, i wish my ubuntu system could be like that too, because i don't have keyboard and mouse on that computer anymore, since it is supposed to be a server now
<kaj> well if the script was made to run with certain libraries then the wine crossover libraries would be different
<phrostbite> ahh
<histo> Please anyone know how I can get out of a login loop? I'm stuck can't login via GUI console or ssh. Only recovery console works atm. This occured after I rebooted after 20 some days of uptime.
<kaj> did you configure wine to run the starcraft.exe as win xp or 98
<phrostbite> Well I have the wine installed but I see something called crossovers.
<phrostbite> what is that?
<pyro2927> phrostbite: its just another program that emulates windows
<kaj> go to apps/wine/configure wine
<kaj> it will pop up a screen
<pyro2927> phrostbite: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/
<drzin> does anyone know where to find KVM settings?
<phrostbite> oh so it is not absolutly required?
<pyro2927> no
<kaj> you have to pay for crossover
<phrostbite> Ahhh. I see
<KemrinH> Has anyone heard of photosynth?
<phrostbite> Ok I am at the configure wine screen
<wat_> WHY
<wat_> USER sauron
<wat_> 331 Password required for sauron
<wat_> PASS xxxx
<kaj> so what does it list for programs in the screen
<wat_> 230 welcome !!!
<wat_> SYST
<wat_> 215 UNIX Type: L8
<wat_> TYPE I
<wat_> 200 Type set to I
<wat_> PWD
<wat_> 257 "/" is the current directory
<wat_> Loading directory listing / from server (LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8)
<wat_> PASV
<wat_> Connection to newnet.linuxsecured.net timed out
<wat_> Disconnecting from site newnet.linuxsecured.net
<click170> Why the fuck is it when you open a folder with hundreds of files in it Gnome shows you the folder before it's finished populating it?  You can't do anything ^in^ the window because its too jittery to select any single file... It serves no purpose but to frustrate users.
<ryanricard> hey, all of a sudden my wireless network went away. I can see the card with lspci, but no network in iwconfig and network manager gives me nothing
<rww> !pastebin > wat_
<ubottu> wat_, please see my private message
<kaj> default settings and ???
<rww> !ohmy | click170
<ubottu> click170: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<drzin> does anyone know where to find KVM settings?
<phrostbite> it says applications then down in the other box it says default settings. then for windows version it says windows xp
<kaj> ok so hit the add app box below that
<KemrinH> Does anyone know how we're going to get Photosynth stuff working in Ubuntu?
<kaj> add starcraft.exe and switch to win 98
<wat_> sorry bout that
<wolter> I NEED HELP! I have to boot in low-graphics mode after installing the newest nvidia drivers!!!!
<phrostbite> ok I did that
<wat_> so why is my ftp still not working.   i get this error
<wat_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109627/
<kaj> then apply and retry it
<phrostbite> ok one moment
<wat_> still
<wat_> tried reinstalling too
<nightrid3r> wolter: system -- management -- nvidia
<trailbrain> Looking for an FTP app that will process queue from 1-5am......  Anyone got any ideas?
<wolter> nightrid3r, i have no such menu as management
<wolter> administration or preferences?
<wat_> and im looking for an ftp that works
<Alice22> How can i open a .rar in ubuntu what do i need?
<rww> !rar | Alice22
<ubottu> Alice22: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nightrid3r> wolter: well t is in the system menu, second option, i don't have english menu so don't know proper name
<drzin> does anyone know where to find KVM settings?
<wolter> nightrid3r, what language? i know spanish...
<trailbrain> wat_ :I use filezilla for most of my FTP
<nightrid3r> wolter: dutch
<ubuntu_is_dabest> does anyone know how to set services to run without having to login on desktop?
<wolter> nightrid3r, are you telling me to run nvidia-settings?
<nightrid3r> wolter: thats the one
<Alice22> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<wolter> nightrid3r, well, if you run in the terminal 'nvidia-settings', does that bring the same tool?
<nightrid3r> wolter: i guess so
<gaintsura> is there a way to list programs in order of last used or how frequently they are used?
<wolter> nightrid3r, ok. what next? I get an error...
<wolter> nightrid3r,  NVIDIA X driver
<nightrid3r> wolter: did you reboot after installing the nvidia driver
<wolter> no, i restarted x
<nightrid3r> wolter: you need to restart to load the nvidia kernel module
<wolter> nightrid3r, the settings alert me saying that there is no  NVIDIA X driver.
<wolter> ok
<_Vi_> gaintsura: you mean the programs that are being ran currently? htop has that feature
<ldiamond> I'm trying to play a DVD on ubuntu, but it doesnt work at all!
<ldiamond> I tried VLC and mplayer
<Dillizar> what is the smallest internet browser??
<Dillizar> which*
<_Vi_> lynx?
<ldiamond> Dillizar, you can use FF and resize it so its very small
<w33d5> LYNX
<w33d5> !
<dayo_> lynx rox
<Dillizar> ldiamond, if its smaller will it open the pages faster??
<nightrid3r> ldiamond: ubuntu doesn't support encrypted dvds out of the box, have a look at medibuntu
<dayo_> i use it on the servers
<quicksilver_> Anybody find out why WEP doesnt work with 8.10 anymore? Ive seen a few links on it, but nothing has solved my issue. With 8.04, I had no problems using WEP to connect, but now I cant connect even when I turn WEP off. Ideas?
<drzin> does anyone know where to find KVM settings?
<Dillizar> quicksilver_, did you upgrade it or re installed it
<nightrid3r> drzin: ùost setting can be found in /etc have a look there
<ldiamond> nightrid3r, is that in the repo?
<quicksilver_> Dillizar: I reinstalled it.
<nightrid3r> ldiamond: its a repo you have to add, just google for medibuntu
<drzin> ok
<Dillizar> quicksilver_,  are ya on laptop???
<bullgard4> [web design] How is any of 216 colors called that all browsers will render alike and wihout a pattern?
<quicksilver_> Dillizar: Not right now. But my laptop is right next to me (also plugged into the switch)
<drzin> then how do i disable the KVM
<Dillizar> quicksilver_,  your WEP doesnt work on the lap top? maybe is hardware
<jtaji> bullgard4: web safe colors... no one too much worries about them anymore btw, hardly anyone is still running 8-bit color
<rsteckler> Is it just me, or is it way more reliable to install stuff (tomcat6, for example) from the official site instead of apt-get.
<quicksilver_> Dillizar: Its not working in ubuntu, but works just fine in Windows, Same problem with another computer Ive got.
<wolter> nightrid3r, i restarted, but there were some error messages... 'failed to initialize nvidia kernel module, please ensure gpu is supported, files have been correctly installed.
<rsteckler> vanila tomcat 6 install throws errors when shutting down.
<Dillizar> quicksilver_,  btw why are you useing the wep for
<mobodo> what are my options if I'd like to mirror a 1920x1200 display on a 1024x968 monitor? is it possible to ask the graphics card to scale down?
<Cewex_Cute> fffddddddddddd2222df ghgjert                  dhgg43334
<Jack_Sparrow> rsteckler Best to stay in the official repos.
<wolter> nightrid3r, i think i have to reinstall
<nightrid3r> wolter: seems like your card is not supported by the driver,
<quicksilver_> Dillizar: So my neighbors dont use my wireless. The issue isnt hardware or "why use wep" its that it just doesn't work with 8.10.
<rsteckler> Jack_Sparrow: This is from the main repo.
<Jack_Sparrow> rsteckler have you looked for bug reports on it
<nightrid3r> wolter: try the nvidia website if you are adventourus / desperate
<antonehenry> Need help with iPod + Podcast + Banshee
<antonehenry> any takers?
<antonehenry> =]
<wpgmb> I just fried my mobo... Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe (Intel 775).  If I purchase a new board and transfer my drives and other h/w to it, will I encounter many problems booting the system back up into Ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit)?
<wolter> nightrid3r, it has to be.. i downloaded the driver for geforce 8m series, and my card is 8600m gt
<bullgard4> jtaji: Thank you for anwering. I agree that this only a problem for some special equipment.
<Jack_Sparrow> rsteckler It is possible to install something else manually that mess's this program up
<wolter> nightrid3r, i think i will perform an uninstall
<rsteckler> Jack_Sparrow: I've been through ~6 problems with the tomcat install.  Google keeps helping me get through one at a time, but it's getting a bit cumbersome.
<Cewex_Cute>     
<Dillizar> quicksilver_,  sorry dunno i had more problems with 8.10 thats why i am on 7.10 :D but why dont you try the forum there are a lot of problems with 8.10 maybe some one has the same one
<rsteckler> Or, I could just wget and install from the official tomcat site and everything works out of the box
<quicksilver_> Dillizar: Ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> rsteckler Then do that
<nightrid3r> wolter: uninstall for now and check nvidia site for other drivers or mail nvidia support
<rsteckler> For sure.  I'm just curious if that's a common situation though.  Is it generally considered more reliable to get from official sites, as opposed to apt-get installing stuff?
<foxjazz> Is there a way to use file browser as root
<foxjazz> ?
<nightrid3r> wolter: make sure you include as mutch info as possible in your mail
<jtaji> quicksilver_: from your description it sounds like it's not just WEP that's not working, but even without it?  What is your wireless device?
<antonehenry> >	Need help with iPod + Podcast + Banshee -  anybody got any experience with an iPod not being able to sync Podcasts?  Thanks!!
<Jack_Sparrow> rsteckler Not at all.  generally safer to get from supported repos.
<PB_G3> foxjazz: yes go to terminal and type sudo nautilus
<carnage> anyone know where the display resolutions are stored other than xorg.conf?  mine in stuck on the wrong one and it seems to be independant of the stuff in xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> foxjazz dont use that command
<quicksilver_> jtaji: Im not sure. But its not working on 2 different wireless computers. How do I check what the device is?
<Jack_Sparrow> foxjazz gksudo nautilus   is much safer
<Dillizar> quicksilver_,  try Kwlan i think it will work on gnome with no problems
<rww> !gksudo | PB_G3
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> PB_G3: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> foxjazz gksudo nautilus   is still a very dangerous and unforgiving command..
<quicksilver_> Dillizar: Ill give that a try.
<MisterKM> Hey all, wondering how I can make disc ISO images?
<Dr_willis> MisterKM,  i tend to use k3b. but theres other ways
<nightrid3r> !iso | MisterKM
<ubottu> MisterKM: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dillizar> quicksilver_,  tell me what will happen
<antonehenry> Need help with iPod + Podcast + Banshee -  anybody got any experience with an iPod not being able to sync Podcasts?  Thanks!!
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterKM Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<PB_G3> oh, my ICEathoraty on my XO didn't work because of this
<jtaji> quicksilver_: try 'lspci | grep -i wireless'
<nightrid3r> !burn | MisterKM
<ubottu> MisterKM: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<drzin> nightrid3r, thanks
<Dillizar> !mercury
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mercury
<wpgmb> I just fried my mobo... Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe (Intel 775).  If I purchase a new board and transfer my drives and other h/w to it, will I encounter many problems booting the system back up into Ubuntu 8.04 (64 bit)?
<quicksilver_> jtaji: Nothing comes back
<Dillizar> wpgmb, nope
<d0netsFN> hey i was having issues with the vista bootmgr missing
<Tekumel> wpgmb: Unless you're running raid, you shouldn't
<d0netsFN> so i used the vista disk to repair startup
<d0netsFN> now i get error 22 in grub
<d0netsFN> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> d0netsFN Please keep your question on one line and not use 4 to ask your question
<wpgmb> Tekumel: thx. Now off to shopping for a better board, and RMA the old one. Wanna buy a RMA'd board :-P
<Tekumel> Hah
<d0netsFN> sorry i like the enter button
<Dillizar> wpgmb, i had my hdd on 3 different pc's and there are just minor things you need to do like drivers but you will find them
<Tekumel> wpgmb: I'm a big fan of the Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R. If you don't need onboard video I'd give it 2 thumbs up.
<wpgmb> Dillizar: thx. Hopefully I'll be up and running again tomorrow. I'm working from my laptop right now, and its' d***n tempting to sell everything and get a desktop-replacement laptop....
<wpgmb> Tekukmel: I'll check it out
<aegis> Has anyone managed to get audio over HDMI working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<wolter> hey nightrid3r, i ran the uninstall and it is back as it was
<antonehenry> I cannot get any good podcasting results with any program.  Everything is flawed.  Banshee won't sync to ipod, Songbird won't get track names and not recognize all of them, amarok is a disgusting program all together.  can anyone help?
<histo> I'm stuck in a login looop and need help badly. I can't login via console ssh or GUI only recover console works atm.
<wolter> is there somebody here willing to HELP ME INSTALL THE NVIDIA.COM DRIVERS ??????
<Dillizar> wpgmb,  Restricted Drivers Manager will tell you if you need new drivers and will install it self
<nightrid3r> wolter: i checked and there is no support for your card in th lates driver
<tonsofpcs> histo: why can't you?
<Jack_Sparrow> wolter Please lose the caps..
<histo> tonsofpcs: it just loops and asks for user and pass again no error
<wpgmb> Dillizar: thx. I'm not to worried.. logged on here for extra peace of mind. Thanks though!
<histo> tonsofpcs: something with auth is serious jacked on this thing. This after i've been using it for months and a 20 day uptime. I just rebooted cuz cups crashed and now this problem.
<Dillizar> nada
<wolter> nightrid3r, no? I read that there was a 'Added support for...' and my card wasn't listed there.. but that doesn't mean it is not supported.
<Dillizar> :D
<nightrid3r> wolter: the output of the error should be a clue
<PB_G3> can you skip downloading language packs safely?
<optikalmouse> anyone know where to get the Mono VB.NET compiler?
<optikalmouse> it's called vbnc, but I can't find the package in any of the repos I have.
<histo> Others on the forums have had the same problem but no solution.
<antonehenry> >	Need help with iPod + Podcast + Banshee -  anybody got any experience with an iPod not being able to sync Podcasts?  Thanks!!
<Dillizar> PB_G3, just press skip and it will nothing bad will happen
<tonsofpcs> histo: check your login terminal and login script settings
<PB_G3> thx
<tonsofpcs> err, shell and script
<histo> tonsofpcs: I just found a pam bug that may be it.
<skate2> how can i run a program from the menu as sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> skate2 what program
<skate2> gvim
<skate2> i need sudo to edit files in /var/www
<ubuntnew> that's intresting, i wanna know that too
<danes_> this is a dumb question, but how can I mount an ext3 partition?
<wpgmb> Tekumel; local store sells GA-EP45-DS3L for Cdn $110.  I'll go look for that one, or the Asus P5QL PRO for about the same cost
<Jack_Sparrow> skate2 go to terminal use sudo for root access or gksudo if the app is a   gui
<_Vi_> how is that a dumb question danes_ ?
<skate2> you cant get to gksudo from the menu?
<ubuntnew> mout -t ext3
<fellojell_o> I've been having trouble with firefox (amd64) ubuntu
<wpgmb> skate2: open a terminal, cd to the directory you want and then do sudo gedit [file]
<PB_G3> skate2: What do you mean Alt + =?
<chronographer> Hi I need help. I installed guarddog (a firewall) and it weems to have changed my settings for iptables to be very unpermissive! This can be fixed by installing firestarter, but firestarter conflicts with my wireless usb card and so I can't keep it installed... anyway ... how can I stop guarddog (I think its residual settings) from blocking internet access?
<Jack_Sparrow> danes_ sudo mkdir /media/drive4you then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive4you substitute your drive for sda1
<chronographer> What I want to do is check default iptables settings and change them to permissive. How to do this?
<CoJaBo> What does the "virtual machine host" option on the Ubuntu server installer do?
<skate2> the problem with running gksudo gvim is it's not loading my ~/.vimrc
<gizmobay> I'm trying to troubleshoot my printer. This is what CUPS says for the location. usb://Samsung/CLP-300  Where's the mount point for this?
<Jack_Sparrow> skate2 use a terminal program or create a launcher if it is something you will do often
<Dillizar> chronographer,  why you dont just remove the new firewall :D
<chronographer> gizmobay: my clp300 worked out of the box.
<chronographer> I did
<chronographer> apt-get removed it
<wpgmb> Cojabo: are you planning on running an other OS inside Ubuntu as a guest OS? Google for "Virtual server"
<chronographer> but on restart the settings are changed and I can't get on the internet.
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, I tried that way, but got this message: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<gizmobay> Mine worked in 8.04
<Dillizar> just go to add/remove chronographer
<gizmobay> I just upgraded to 8.10
<chronographer> I already removed guarddog
<MisterKM> Those instructions only shows how to burn an image, I want to make an ISO.
<optikalmouse> /
<Jack_Sparrow> danes_ sudo fdisk -l  .............look at fstab etc
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: What VM software does it install? (Sorry, my question was a bit vague...)
<chronographer> why do my firewall settings changeon restart?
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, the problem is that grub was messed up and I cant access anything. I need to mount the drive to restore grub I think...
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterKM I showed you earlier
<Dillizar> MisterKM,  try to select image and not the Writer
<gizmobay> I can't figure out why I get a port failed when I do a the test with the Unified Driver Config
<Jack_Sparrow> MisterKM Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<chronographer> gizmobay: you want to use samsung drivers?
<wpgmb> CojaBo: couldn't tell you. I don't use that feature
<gizmobay> I have both foo and Samsung
<Jack_Sparrow> danes_ are you running livecd
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<wpgmb> MisterKM: Google for: linux create iso from hdd
<chronographer>  gizmobay: its not as good as the open source one. it prints fuzz around letters!
<danes_> actually I'm in other computer
<chronographer> I only use the open sourceone
<wpgmb> MisterKM: you'll get more to read than you care for
<gizmobay> the foo or Samsung?
<danes_> I have a minimal terminal running right now on the affected machine
<chronographer> but I remember that installing with teh .sh file installed perfectly for me last time
<gizmobay> prints fuzz
<chronographer> fuzzy text
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: Ok, any suggestion of where it might be documented?
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, actually I'm using pmagic in order to see if my information is still there, and there is a terminal emulator, which I plan to use to fix it
<gizmobay> I use the Samsung one for pics
<chronographer> yeah I have too, but I use my mac for pics now!
<wpgmb> CojaBo: many threads on 'buntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987631
<Jack_Sparrow> danes_ then you are not  currently in a livecd
<wpgmb> Oops... paste a link - sorry!!!
<ubuntu_is_dabest> d0netsFN: as far as i know, microsoft system does not recognize linux file tables.
<Xpistos> hey does anybody know a good ubuntu based distro that will run on old hardware?
<chronographer> you can chekc cups in the web UI : http://localhost:631 it may have details for you
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, I'm newbie, I just want to recover everything before formatting
<Cpudan80> Xpistos: xubuntu?
<gizmobay> it says "can't find any devices on usb://Samsung/CLP-300"
<histo> tonsofpcs: I think I might have fixed it.
<Xpistos> I thought maybe crunchbang, but no luk
<Cpudan80> Xpistos: similar to gnome, but uses less resources
<Cpudan80> same kernel
<Dillizar> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_willis> Xpistos,  Crunchbang works here.
<tonsofpcs> histo: only one way to find out
<Cpudan80> at least I think its the same kernel
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, and I know it is possible to fix the grub, that is the only thing that is messed up. Everything else is fine
<Xpistos> maybe I just need to redownload
<nightrid3r> d0netsFN: there is a extfs driver for windows on sourceforge
<histo> tonsofpcs: rebooting now to see i removed /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb and reinstall libpam-smbpass
<Jack_Sparrow> danes_ Im off for the night.  someone will answer
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to set different desktop backgrounds for each desktop?
<Xpistos> I am trying to install on an old toshiba to give my son like a word processor and cd, minimal internet
<Xpistos> I will try those oiut
<Xpistos> out
<danes_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Cpudan80> like if I have 4 desktops ... can I have 4 different backgrounds ?
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  not under gnome at this time.
<chronographer> Cpudan80: in KDE yes, gnome I think is hard
<Cpudan80> :-(
<Cpudan80> well no way in hell Im using KDE
<bliZZardz> damn! still now working ...ala :(
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  use what you want. :) we dont care. ;p
<Cpudan80> hehe
<wolter> nightrid3r, it is supported, check out http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.22/README/appendix-a.html and seek for 8600m gt
<Cpudan80> I used kde for a little while
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: Problem I'm having is that the name of the option itself is pretty vague lol. Googling "virtual machine host" doesn't get very far. I guess I'll leave it blank and install my own VM host software later.
<danes_> anyone knows how can I setup the internet so that all adult content will be filtered. I need it for my nephew.
<Cpudan80> it didnt seem all that intuitive to me
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  set up a random wallpaper changer.. and dont worry about it
<Cpudan80> heh
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: but I want the same beautiful babe on desktop 2 all the time!
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  there may be a way to do it with using compiz to manage the background.. but that then causes other issues...
<wpgmb> CojaBo: yup. Might want to do that. Does your CPU support VM?
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  the gnome powers at be.. decided thats too 'comfusing' an option :)
<chronographer> danes_: he will find a way around it. . . just supervise (or get your bro/sis to supervise him
<olethri0s> Hey guys. If I want to completely remove compiz from my box..... I can just go into synaptic and completely remove all the files that have 'compiz' in them right?
<ubuntnew> <olethrios>
<Dr_willis> olethri0s,  you are proberly safer just not using it.. then 'removing' it.
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: No, its a Celeron, unfortunately :/ so no hardware VM acceleration.
<nightrid3r> danes_: dansguardian
<ubuntnew> <Dr_willis>
<wpgmb> CojaBo: then prepare for some painfully slow guest OS...
<olethri0s> Dr_willis: Because I want to use fluxbox now for practicality.
<Bryce_> I can't decide which Ubuntu distro to get. Mint, Myth, etc.
<Dr_willis> ubuntnew,   j just saying someones name dosent fo a lot of good. :)
<chronographer> olethri0s: you can probably go and set System : Prefs : Appearance : Desktop Effects : None
<danes_> nightrid3r, thanks :) ;)
<histo> tonsofpcs: maybe not lets see it locked up that time but I know i'm on the right track now. Just have to figure out the easiest way to do this.
<Dr_willis> Bryce_,  i suggest just the normal Ubuntu. and install what you need.
<baz> i am having trouble mounting my network share in FSTAB so that I can delete files without having to sudo. I read the article "MOUNT USB STICK READ AND WRITABLE FOR USER" and didn't get much out of it. My fstab line is: //192.168.0.199/downloads /media/diskstation cifs  username=(un),password=(pw),umask=000  0 0
<riddlebox> is it wise to rsync two machines back and forth? or will it get messed up?
<wpgmb> Bryce: Sorry.... that just too funny.... Which Ubuntu distro? Your choices are NOT ubuntu
<PB_G3> How do the developers compile the software without installing it first?
<chronographer> olethri0s: install fluxbox : select flux as session. you will soon be back to gnome!!!
<Dr_willis> olethri0s,  if you set to use fluxbox.. then you wont be using compiz at all.
<histo> tonsofpcs: got it working
<PB_G3> (of ubuntu)
<histo> tonsofpcs: nvm
<aegis> Has anyone managed to get audio over HDMI working in Ubuntu 8.10 with an Nvidia 9400?
<dtzitz> does anyone know of a guide out there that could help me remove my linux partition and have the space returned to the windows partition?
<olethri0s> Oh, alright. That sounds good too... and if I decide to go back I can just select that at startup right?
<Bryce_> Well, I'm going to be dual booting it with Vista on a reasonably powerful machine, so I don't want to install a 'low power' version like Xubuntu or anything like that.
<Huene`> Ubuntu is scanning for new networks ever minute or so, how can I turn that off?
<skate2> where should i put my vimrc file so root can read it when i sudo vim?
<baz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: Hopefully fast enough at least to run a printer/scanner and smartcard reader under XP (Printer and card reader have 0 linux support :/ )
<chronographer> olethri0s: yep
<olethri0s> chronographer: Thanks man :D
<wpgmb> CojaBo: I still think you're better off dual booting in that case
<chronographer> olethri0s: you can even try Sugar (from OLPC) its great!
<chronographer> or KDE or XFCE or anything
<_Vi_> skate2: /root so it would look like /root/.vimrc
<chronographer> install it and select it in sessions
<wolter> which is the xserver-xorg dev package?
<joljam> I an trying to create a usb startup disk for ubuntu intrepid...need help
<wolter> how do i see my xorg version?
<jobot11011> Don't know.
<chronographer> wolter: synaptic?
<bliZZardz> Q: am getting "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the multimedia..." when i click on App/Sound/Sound Recorder" - any help would be GREAT!!!
<jobot11011> What is xorg?
<robf> if I ejected the livecd,  how can I remount it?
<robf> so its not all retarded,  now that I got done what I needed done from the drive?
<Fezzler> Anyone use a Palm with your Ubuntu?  I can't seem to get Mail to sync with Evolution
<yuriy_> omg cant switch to runlevel 8 need help! init 8 wont work
<wolter> jobot11011, some wierd stuff
<werdnum> yuriy_: Why do you want to switch to runlevel 8?
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: Running as a server, so dualbooting isn't really an option. Hopefully it will be supported or I can get it working in Wine later on. The printer/scanner is Lexmark, not sure what the card reader is.
<bliZZardz> IndyGunFreak:  any thooughts?
<tudon> X -version wolter
<werdnum> yuriy_: runlevel 5 doesn't actually exist.
<werdnum> erm, runlevel 8 doesn't*
<jvai> what would be the best software to turn my current install/configuration into an .ISO image?
<werdnum> runlevel 6 is the highest.
<robf> any ideas how the livecd is mounted or how it is used when in the live OS?    cos I ejected it because I had to do some things using my cd drive,  but now I need to remount it so the live os can use it and not be somewhat retarded
<nyaa> in star trek: linux they go to runlevel 9 but runlevel 10 is sketchy
<wpgmb> CojaBo: Ah. The rock and the hard place. Well - if you don't have a second box for the Windows part. there's only so much you can do.
<harwin> hola a todos
<_Vi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<robf> nyaa: 9.999C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C9... is by all necessity run level 10 however...this is how they made it work in ST canon
<robf> oh man,  what was all that crap
<MeVsTheVoices> Hey guys, I'm getting an error 13 of grub coming from windows, the MBR is fine, double checked, and the other windows drive boots fine, this comes after a fresh grub-install btw
<_Vi_> lol robf
<rww> robf: You shouldn't be able to eject it in the first place. It's not designed to work properly if you somehow manage to. If you need to run a Live environment and  use your CD drive, make a LiveUSB.
<robf> rww: oh I had no trouble ejecting it
<robf> sudo eject
<robf> ;)
<MeVsTheVoices> I keep finding solutions to ext2/3 and linux drives but there is no solutions, that I can find, the correlate to winidows
<robf> but now its back in,  anything I can do to make it less wonky?
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: /etc/fstab users
<robf> I don't think that'd work as a command were i to try and do that
<rww> robf: reboot :P
<robf> rww:  can't unfortunately
<sybase> hi
<robf> in the middle of a hdd recovery process
<robf> it has about 5 hours left
<mikem> hi, when i run `monop <assembly>` or `monop2 <assembly>`, I get an error message: "Could not find <assembly>" even though the assembly is in the current working directory. does anyone know where to begin debugging this?
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Its not a command, append the users option to your cd drives in fstab, dippy
<sybase> I am hear for understanding the sybase installation on Ubuntu
<robf> oh
<yuriy_> oh no my ubuntu keeps restarting, how do i not let it call the BIOS?!?!?
<bullgard4> Where from will the command 'hostname -d' fetch its answer?
<MeVsTheVoices> mikem: You on GNU use gcc, its'l do both AT&T asm and I386 standard, man gcc /.asm/
<robf> (leave me be I'm a gentoo user,  ubuntu has some caveats that go against my logic so I assume illogical things to me may work ;)...dippy ;-\
<jrgp> I just upgraded to jaunty on my system76 darter
<jrgp> I can't login
 * mikem slaps forehead... need to add -r: switch to point monop2 to the assembly
<jrgp> gnome and fluxbox don't work, only failsafe terminal does
<kushalsejwal> Greeting everybody
<CoJaBo> wpgmb: Have a second system (a laptop currently being used as the server), but hope not to have it running all the time any more. With any luck, I might be able to get the printer and reader working with SANE or Wine or something so I don't need the overhead of an entire VM and Windows XP just to scan something lol
<robf> but MeVsTheVoices I still don't see how that would help,   where does the livecd usually mount itself
<nightrid3r> jrgp: #ubuntu+1
<mikem> MeVsTheVoices: sorry, i'm referring to assembly in .NET/Mono terms, which is basically either a .so or executable binary
<robf> I mean I can mount it need be,  that isn't the exact issue at hand =s
<baz> whats the best way to share files and folders from linux to linux without worrying about windows compatibility
<kushalsejwal> I am new to database concepts and want to learn practise SQL queries how can  I do so in ubuntu?
<mikem> MeVsTheVoices: either way, the problem was just my sillyness...
<nightrid3r> baz nfs
<rdw200169> kushalsejwal, try mysql
<robf> kushalsejwal: postgres is much sexier,
<kushalsejwal> rdw200169: is it there in the synaptic?
<kushalsejwal> robf: postgres ? what is it?
<rdw200169> kushalsejwal, both are, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<MeVsTheVoices> mikem: Fair enough
<robf> postgresql,  another sql db
<wpgmb> CojaBo: yup, that sucks. I was struggling with the same a while back. Now, my laptop although not state-of-the-art, is dual booting FC10 and WinXP to support my printer, income tax program and the ability to print photo packages via PS Elements
<MeVsTheVoices> Hey guys, I'm getting an error 13 of grub coming from windows, the MBR is fine, double checked, and the other windows drive boots fine, this comes after a fresh grub-install btw
<rdw200169> rdw200169, and sudo apt-get install postgresql-server
<bliZZardz> am getting "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording." when i click on Preferences/Sound/Audio COnf/
<bliZZardz> pointers?
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: what device is that windows partition on?
<kushalsejwal> rdw200169:  is the syntax of mysql same to that of what there in oracle sql plus?
<robf> kushalsejwal: similar...it is sql.
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: It is /dev/sda1 or b1, hang on a sec
<rdw200169> kushalsejwal, i dunno, i don't buy software
<robf> some differense
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: k ,  just know sometimes its goofy if you use sdb
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: It is /dev/sda1
<robf> from sda grub cos windows wants to be 0
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: grub cos?
<hyphenated> kushalsejwal: most of the SQL parts are the same, but connecting, changing databases etc are different.
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: , cos (because)
<robf> sorry
<kushalsejwal> hyphenated: thanks I got it, I would start using mysql now.
<robf> I just wondered cos you'll get weird wonky stuff going on if windows is on the secondary drive....you gotta swap the devices.
<kushalsejwal> for installing MYSQL into my system ﻿sudo apt-get install mysql-server is enough?
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: paste your grub.conf?
<Cpudan80> kushalsejwal: yep
<ohhai> Hi, I'm running ALSA 1.0.17 on my Interpid Ibex, 32 bit, which in turn runs on my ASUS W3J laptop with HD-Audio Intel card that is identified as AD198x. In most of the settings for alsa-base I get situation 1) sound output working, but no sound input. The only time when sound input seems to work is with the 2) "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack", but then, ironically, sound output stops working. My laptop has only two jacks (one for microphone,
<seektherapy> How can i upgrade my kernel .. I partitioned my harddrive and installed the newest version of ubuntu 8.10 and i am not using the current kernel ..why?
<Cpudan80> !mysql | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Cpudan80> argh
<MeVsTheVoices> My menu.1st?
<Cpudan80> I didnt want lamp!
<robf> yeah that...
<robf> same thing ;p
<AngryElf> I've got my nvidia card hooked up to my 1080P TV w/ a DVI->HDMI.  How do I definitely tell what resolution I'm viewing at? As far as I can tell I can't get the TV to tell me
<robf> menu.lst -> grub.conf
<Cpudan80> seektherapy: the isos from the website dont have the newest of everything
<robf> its a symlink iirc in ubuntu
<Cpudan80> seektherapy: you need to do sudo apt-get update
<Cpudan80> seektherapy: then you should see the updates available in update manager
<nightrid3r> seektherapy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MeVsTheVoices> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109638/
<MeVsTheVoices> Menu.1st
<robf> ok see
<rdw200169> AngryElf, i think 1080P is only a certain resolution
<robf> hrm
<MeVsTheVoices> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109639/ device.map
<AngryElf> rdw200169: yea, but I dont know what signal is getting sent out from the video card
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: why you mapping them around like that if its on 0 already?
<rdw200169> AngryElf, you could see if /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives you any cles
<rdw200169> AngryElf, clues*
<qnn007> ﻿hi, i m new to Ubuntu.  Could someone help me with the equivalence of the rpm commands in Ubuntu?  For instance, what's the equivalence of rpm -qa?
<MeVsTheVoices> I unno, ask grub-install
<robf> ih nvm I see the other one..
<robf> yeah I always do this by hand so had to wade through all the commentary
<nightrid3r> !apt-get | qnn007
<ubottu> qnn007: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<robf> does the second entry work ok?
<robf> my suggestion is this
<alexb92> hey guys, im a noob when it comes to this and i was wondering, if someone wouldbe able to help me to install ubuntu onto my external hdd
<robf> erm
<alexb92> i have a partition all ready to go
<[VGN]Starlock> Hi I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.2 and when i press enter to install all i get is a I/O Error please help (also happened with the v8.10 as well)
<Omikane> I just installed a 20" display and for some reason it's cutting off the left side of the screen. the res is 1680:1050
<robf> weird.   XP home edition ste is not really any diff than josh.
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: /dev/sdb1 works
<robf> cos you're reversing the device order...
<qnn007> thanks, you guys are fast
<robf> so hd1,0 = hd0,0
<baz> nightrid3r, thanks
<robf> is that sdb one booting the right thing?
<chronographer> Omikane:  did you push the 'auto adjust' button?
<chronographer> Omikane: otherwise google for modelines
<robf> I mean is that the right windows install that sdb is supposed to load?
<sycho> I have just recently installed 8.10 x64 and I have run into the problem that if I download and enable the fglrx drivers through "hardware drivers" when my system restarts I get the error "no screens found" and I am prompted with a terminal to login into. Has anyone else encountered this problem or know how to fix Xorg when this occurs? I've had to reinstall twice now as its the only way I could get Xorg to work again.
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Actually no, they're mixed up, didn't realize
<robf> yeah
<robf> also,   the STE one
<qnn007> is there an equivalence of fedora's yum utility ie. yum search, yum install?
<nightrid3r> qnn007: apt-get
<robf> see hd0,0 down there is sda,    hd1,0 map ==-> hd0,0
<sycho> qnn007: apt-get or aptitude
<chronographer> qnn007: apt-cache search fire
<robf> for the one labeled sda  I think that is incorrect also
<robf> so it's gonna act fruity
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: I flipped the roots
<travmon69> (11:22:36 PM) [VGN]Starlock      cd must have a error
<chronographer> qnn007: sudo apt-get install fire
<robf> yeh
<bullgard4> Where from will the command 'hostname -d' fetch its answer?
<qnn007> thanks, i'll look into the apt-get utility
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: No the map should map hd1 to hd0 and vice versa
<StarlockUV> travmon69 2 times on 2 differant writes
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: *now*
<chronographer> qnn007: and apt-cache
<robf> try this though
<qnn007> what;s apt-cache
<travmon69> i had it with 8.10
<chronographer> it searches for packages
<chronographer> sudo apt-get install will install
<robf> map (hd0) (hd1) | map (hd1) (hd0) | rootnoverify  (hd1,0) | chainloader +1
<StarlockUV> travmon69 happened on 8.10 and 8.04
<chronographer> apt-cache search will give you a list of similar named packages
<robf> | = newline
<robf> you're calling root before the map which is oddball too
<slew> does anyone know how to turn off an automatic dns suffix?
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: After makeactive?
<alexb92> whats the best way to install it?
<qnn007> yah, i would need to search for a desired package prior to making a dicision to install it
<sycho> chronofire: won't aptitude also search for packages if its not spelled correctly?
<travmon69> i burned it  using barreso in 9.04 same image an it worked
<StarlockUV> travmon69 using blindwrite to write iso to cd
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: for Josh (hd1,0)?
<chronographer> qnn007: or you can tab
<robf> to be honest... I never used make active
<sycho> err, chronographer ..
<robf> so I don't even know what that does,  what I just showed you for ste...
<chronographer> sudo apt-get install fire<tab> or ... <tab><tab>
<chronographer> sucho?
<robf> which one works first or second one
<sycho> chronographer: : : won't aptitude also search for packages if its not spelled correctly?
<travmon69> never heard of it starlockuv
<chronographer> will it?
<Dexi> hey guys i somehow defaulted to OSS and my music sounds kinda crappy, is this a common thing?
<chronographer> oh aptitude
<travmon69> what os you using?
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Brb
<chronographer> I don't use aptitude.. its gui is weird .. either apt-get or synaptic for me =)
<StarlockUV> travmon69 atm winxp trying to move to ubuntu
<qnn007> installing wireshark now with apt-cache search followed by apt-get install :)
<seektherapy> how can i tell if it worked  nightrid3r
<travmon69> what speed you burnig @?
<sycho> chronographer: I've never used apt-casche, I've never used aptitudes gui. only command line. its the same as apt-get, except it searchs for package if its not found or mispelled
<nightrid3r> seektherapy: the output from the commands will tell you when it downloads the new kernel
<StarlockUV> travmon69 to be honset couldnt tell with that one shall i try another and write slow speed?
<CyL> How do I change the character encoding used ubuntu from en_US.UTF-8 to iso8859-1?
<StarlockUV> travmon69 also it wouldnt be becuase i trying to install on a laptop would it ?
<bullgard4> Where from will the command 'hostname -d' fetch its answer?
<kushalsejwal> friends, I have installed ﻿mysql server now how do I run it to practise some SQL queries
<kushalsejwal> ?
<travmon69>  try  slower like 8 or 12 takes longer but less error
<StarlockUV> ok
<alexb92> is it also possible for grub to boot up a mac install?
<travmon69> no laptop should be no prob
<alexb92> or at least lead it to the mac bootloader?
<StarlockUV> thanks travmon69
<jrib> alexb92: most people use rEFIt
<travmon69> i had that prob for 5 or 6 tries.  is it a rewriteable cd?
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: So Xp Ste worked perfectly, but Josh just hung at starting up....
<robf> ah ok
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: missing Map?
<ziroday> bullgard4: where all system files are stored in /etc. In this case /etc/hostname
<robf> ?
<robf> how ccan you mispell map
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Maybe Josh needs to map
<robf> its 3 letters
<robf> josh is on sda right?
<robf> he's ok
<MeVsTheVoices> No, sdb
<werdnum> 03:33 < robf> how ccan you mispell map
<werdnum> how can you misspell can
<werdnum> it's 3 letters?
 * werdnum wins.
<_Vi_> werdnum: i was bout to day that too lol
<a1fa_> i have nvidia 6600gt, but i can't get hdmi to display on tv, it works fine on the monitor.. cable is also fine with another computer and the same tv.. I am I missing anything
<Flannel> robf, werdnum: it's offtopic.
<werdnum> _Vi_: how can you misspell say, it's 3 letters :D
<travmon69> your welcome starlockuv
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: According to the interwebs only the second drive needs a map that is hd1
<_Vi_> omg
<robf> Flannel: .... it is relevant hat is wrong with you people in #ubuntu
<seektherapy> what would it say nightrid3r
<robf> anyhow...
<Flannel> MeVsTheVoices, robf: you want to map twice.  hd0 to hd1 and hd1 to hd0 (or whatever the real numbers are), or else you wind up with two hd0s, etc.  Not happy.
<werdnum> 03:33 < ziroday> bullgard4: where all system files are stored in /etc. In this case /etc/hostname
<werdnum> What question was that in response to.
<robf> Flannel: yes that isn't the issue
<robf> that map'd ddrive works
<robf> he's ttwo windows partitions
<ziroday> werdnum: it was in response to bullgard4's question
<robf> one on sda / other on sdb,   map is only needed for the slave partitoon
<nightrid3r> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MeVsTheVoices> Is not partition, is drive
<werdnum> ziroday: obviously, but I can't find it. I seem to recall that it was 'Where does the information from $ hostname come from?'. If so, that's not true.
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: the Ste one does boot yes?
<robf> the one with the map  commands?
<werdnum> The hostname is in the kernel, but it's reset to what's in /etc/hostname when you boot up.
<MeVsTheVoices> No need for map when using partitions, hang on I'ma check something out
<seektherapy> I'll just restart
<alexb92> oh right
<ziroday> werdnum: urgh, if he wants to change it he has to change /etc/hostname
<alexb92> like i said before im a noob when it comes to this
<robf> well crap
<robf> Flannel:  he may wanna ttry rootnoverify instead of root
<alexb92> so how do i configure that to be able to recognise the mac partition?
<nightrid3r> seektherapy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109645/
<bullgard4> ziroday: Your answer is wrong. The content of /etc/hostname differs from the output of the 'hostname -d' command.
<ZerroShadows> Anyone now anything about beryl?
<ziroday> bullgard4: well thats because you have to put the dns line into /etc/hostname
<histo> Alright trying to share a printer that is connected to my server. I install cupsys and cupsys-client i've edited the config and told it to listen on *:631 but when I got ot he ip:631 I get a forbidden
<dmsuperman> ZerroShadows: It's been refused into compiz-fusion
<ZerroShadows> Is that why whenever I try to install it doesnt work?
<travmon69> STARLOCKUV  you  trying to install from livecd or alternate install
<seektherapy> nightrid3r: oven.. i think thats what mine did.. thanks
<phrostbite> I have a really dumb question for you all. Is there a program that will simulate a mouse click like every few seconds or however often I determine it should do so?
<seektherapy> dutch oven.. i meant
<bullgard4> ziroday: Your second answer is also wrong. On another Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer the 'hostname -d'command outputs a result which is not stored in the file /etc/hostname.
<MeVsTheVoices> Ok
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: get it?
<MeVsTheVoices> No
<robf> well.. okay
<werdnum> bullgard4: to change your hostname at runtime, type 'hostname $new_hostname'
<robf> whats it failing on when you boot it (and confirm,  it's the first drive that is not booting,  tthe one on sdb works)
<Gerinych> i can't convert an .rpm package into .deb, says "failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.rpm line 155"
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Now Josh boots up stehome, and stehome gets a error 13
<MeVsTheVoices> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109646/
<jrib> Gerinych: don't use alien (or rpm)
<ziroday> bullgard4: if you read the man file for hostname it says it gets it from /etc/hosts
<CyL> How do I change the $LANG environment variable for my system?
<Gerinych> jrib, well, i can't find a .deb package for what i'm trying to install
<seektherapy> nightrid3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109647/
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: try rootnoverify insteaad of root
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: I changed it back to steve having the maps and rootnoverify
<jrib> Gerinych: try telling us what you are trying to install?
<jrib> CyL: why?
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: do you know what the purpose of the remapping is?
<phrostbite> I have a really dumb question for you all. Is there a program that will simulate a mouse click like every few seconds or however often I determine it should do so?
<Gerinych> trying to install LaCie LightScribe Labeler, but there's no .deb package and .rpm won't convert with Alien.
<nightrid3r> seektherapy: you already have the latest SUPPORTED kernel
<robf> (windows requires it be the first drive...and never second)   so if it is installed on sda(1) then map is not required,  in fact it will not work
<CyL> jrib: I want it to show the correct characters when I use dead keys on the keyboard...
<jobot11011> What is a good server to connect?
<jobot11011> Does anyone know?
<bullgard4> ziroday: I am reading 'man hostname(1) dated 28 Jan 1996. What line in it do you refer to?
<robf> jobot11011: for what
<jobot11011> I don't know for just meeting people and chatting I guess.
<ziroday> bullgard4: Line 30, about the FQDN
<jobot11011> And for computer related chat.
<seektherapy> nightrid3r: thats after i did the upgrade
<robf> most linux OS distro names-chat  or -offtopic,   #ubuntu-offtopic  #gentoo-chat etc.
<CyL> jrib: Can you tell me how do I do that
<nightrid3r> jobot11011: youre already there for the computer part
<robf> you'll find them to be full of people who talk versus tell you to hush for being off topic..
<MeVsTheVoices> With ste as rootnoverify and no maps at all, no work
<robf> its not going to
<robf> ste is on sdb
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: No, ste is on sda
<robf> oh.
<jrib> CyL: are you sure that resolves your issues?  ie changing LANG now fixes things?
<seektherapy> nightrid3r: now i need to figure out how to install the latest creative driver to get my sound working
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: thats not what is going on in the paste you showed me
<robf> you're booting from sdb
<PB_G3> when I boot with my Lucent Tech ORiNOCO PCMCIA wireless card on my PB G3, it crashes or panics an days Oops: Machine check, sig:7
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: I know, I changed it
<PB_G3> and a whole lot of hex
<robf> you're mounting root @ hd1,0 (sdb1)
<robf> so that partition works
<robf> which should be josh
<CyL> jrib: I'm not sure, but I really don't know what to do anymore... I'm struggling with this for more than a week now...
<MeVsTheVoices> Map the drive FROM_DRIVE to the drive TO_DRIVE. This is necessary
<MeVsTheVoices>     when you chain-load some operating systems, such as DOS, if such
<MeVsTheVoices>     an OS resides at a non-first drive.
<bullgard4> ziroday: My manual says: "Usually ... you can change it in /etc/hosts." This is not what you told me.
<jrib> CyL: what exactly is happening?
<robf> grub 13 is saying it doesn't know what the hell it is. you sure that windows install is in working order?
<d0netsFN> hey could someone plesae help me with grub?
<nightrid3r> seektherapy: that will probably require compiling, i cant help you with that one
<xenophile> wtf: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/webalizer/webalizer_2.01.10-31_amd64.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<d0netsFN> im having issues
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Yes, they both will run by themselves if I run from BIOS
<Melik> guys i did ctrl + alt + F4, and now im in a shell how can i switch back to my GUI?
<seektherapy> figured
<d0netsFN> i installed a new hard drive and grub said bootmgr was missing, so i inserted the vista disk to repair startup, now i get error 22 in grub
<PB_G3> ctrl + alt + F7
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: I really fucking hate grub, its been nothing but problems, I miss my lilo alot
<robf> lilo is balls,  grub is so much better
<nickrud> MeVsTheVoices, so install lilo (and please, think disney for language guidelines)
<nightrid3r> xenophile: mirror is probably out of sync try again in 1 hour
<robf> but thats an argument for elsewhere
<d0netsFN> robf then help me fix my grub
<robf> I'm trying
<aron> hi,I want to change my dns server to OpenDNS,but every time i restart my computer,the file will be change to default one,I use ADSL,ubuntu8.10
<CyL> jrib: I cannot have the right characters displayed when I type some key combinations (for example '+c should give me cedilla, and not ć, and '+m shoul give me 'm, and not ḿ)...
<robf> oh not you
<robf> I'm working on MeVsTheVoices at them oment you'll be in queue
<nickrud> :) don't mind me
 * PB_G3 says lilo is a small man
<ziroday> bullgard4: I thought you would work it out and I didn't have to spell it all out for you
<mr_polite> 8.10 is absolute garbage. "upgrades" arent supposed to brake useable systems. just patch my security holes and introduce STABLE enhancments. PulseAudio sucks and NVIDIAs closed source drivers for the new Xorg suck
<MeVsTheVoices> Disney just funded a film about a small kid getting gassed in Nazi Germany, that is way in line
<travmon69> d0netsFN  fix grub with supergrub disc
<PB_G3> ok, MR_POLITE
<xenophile> nightrid3r: thank you
<d0netsFN> link?
<d0netsFN> and is it automatic?
<ziroday> mr_polite: then use 8.04
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: anyhow,  you sure about the partition also?  sda1?
<d0netsFN> cause i dunno wtf im doing
<MeVsTheVoices> travmon69: i cannot, the current super grub disk refuses to support ext3 filesystems, and I'm on 8.10
<MeVsTheVoices> robf: Yes
<whatev> is there a better gui irc client for gnome than xchat?
<travmon69> ?  google for supergrub disk
<jobot11011> So this is just Ubuntu then...  anyone in here running Ubuntu on a eeepc?
<PB_G3> when I boot with my Lucent Tech ORiNOCO PCMCIA wireless card on my PB G3, it crashes or panics an days Oops: Machine check, sig:7 and a whole lot of hex
<jrib> CyL: well you can change the language at the login screen, just click on options.  I don't know about what you ask though
<Melik> thank you PB_G3, also i have one more question how can i kill X?
<ziroday> whatev: there is pidgin and xchat-gnome. What are you looking for exactly?
<chaddy> whatev: try pidgin
<MeVsTheVoices> travmon69: No, super grub disk will not work with 8.10
<mr_polite> ziroday: were i sane id still be using 8.04, but i figured 3 months after release 8.10 would be stable
<d0netsFN> yea im using ubuntu 8.10 too
<whatev> ziroday something like mirc, with tabs
<d0netsFN> so it wont work
<d0netsFN> this sucks
<MeVsTheVoices> travmon69: A fantastic lesson that took me hours to diagnose
<ziroday> whatev: xchat has tabs
<travmon69> really i never had grub issuse since 6.06
<d0netsFN> i hate the world
<ziroday> whatev: so does pidgin
<john522> xchat sux compared to mirc no offense
<whatev> does pidgin have as many features as xchat?
<CyL> jrib: changing the language on the login screen wouldn't change my system interface language?
 * MeVsTheVoices kicks grub until it bleeds
<nightrid3r> PB_G3: weird thats an ancient card and has always worked with linux, might be hardware problem
<jrib> CyL: it would
<ziroday> whatev: not quite, try both out and compare
<PB_G3> Melik: killall X
<whatev> ok
<Melik> ok sec
<Melik> let me try it
<travmon69> what about ultimate boot cd?
<urugTON>  #ubuntu-arizona
<jrib> CyL: even if that's not what you want, try it to see if it fixes the issue
<bullgard4> ziroday: I see.
<robf> MeVsTheVoices: I see nothing wrong with the grub.conf
<robf> menu.lst or whatever you want.
<urugTON> #ubuntu-arizona
<MeVsTheVoices> travmon69: That'd be great if it weren't using super grub disk for the grub stuffs
<Melik> PB_G3,  i get..  X: No processes killed
<robf> why do you even do that?
<ziroday> urugTON: you have to type in /join #ubuntu-arizona :)
<nightrid3r> travmon69: look at hirens boot cd
<john522> is there a Ubuntu texas??
<PB_G3> type init 3
<ziroday> john522: yes
<robf> why not just use standard grub from ubuntu install and manually add the fcrap you need, what in the world is a super grub disc
<travmon69> oh my bad
<CyL> jrib: just a second please, I'll see if that works
<MeVsTheVoices> john522: That'd imply theres a knowledgeable person in Texas
<Melik> still same thing :/
<PB_G3> reboot
<Melik> i even tried to running it as root
<robf> d0netsFN: what is happening when you try to boot?
<Glu3_> I am getting a driver compile error and I am unsure how to solve it http://paste.ubuntu.com/109649/
<urugTON> #ubuntu-us-az
<d0netsFN> well right now i get error 22 with grub
<alexb92> hey guys
<nightrid3r> MeVsTheVoices: there is but he's wise enough to hide :)
<MeVsTheVoices> nightrid3r: HAHAHAH
<d0netsFN> before it would boot grub but when i hit vista bootloader it said missing bootmgr
<skate2>  /quit
<alexb92> do you know how to install ubuntu onto an external hdd with a prepared partition?
<bullgard4> Where from will the command 'hostname -d' fetch its answer?
<werdnum> the kernel.
<robf> heh
<robf> d0netsFN: you sure that partition exists?
<d0netsFN> what partition
<robf> d0netsFN: where is your windows installed
<robf> the windows partition at the bottom of that grub conf.
<travmon69> nightrid3r i'll check it out  but i been lucky with grub since 6.06
<MeVsTheVoices> grub--, grub--,grub--
<robf> what're you trying to boot that is returnign error 22?
<urugTON> ubuntu-us-az
<d0netsFN> when i could get into ubuntu i did fdisk -l and it looked like my OS drive was sdd
<d0netsFN> robf
<d0netsFN> nothing
<robf> sdd?
<d0netsFN> its right after it says GRUB loading, please wait...
<d0netsFN> then Error 22
<robf> error 22 = partition isn't there
<d0netsFN> so wtf does that mean
<robf> you're telling it to mount a partition that is not there.
<robf> it means you're saying root(hdx,y)   where x,y is not a valid existing partition
<CyL> jrib: Changing tha languagem at the login screen partiallly worked
<somethingtodo> bullguard4:    /proc/sys/kernel/hostname     you can write to that proc file to change it without rebooting, but it will reset after boot if you don't change it in the config files too.
<robf> what entry is it that does not boot? d0netsFN
<travmon69> error 17 is messed up grub menu?
<robf> 17 means it can't mount selected partition
<robf> for whatever reason...
<CyL> jrib: some characters are now displayed the correct way, others don't
<robf> usually because the partition type is unknown eg.  grub doesn't understand the partition type.
<d0netsFN> robf
<travmon69> ok
<d0netsFN> grub doesnt liste the entries
<d0netsFN> it just gives the erro
<d0netsFN> r
<alexb92> ??
<robf> wait what?
<robf> hrm
<robf> meh...whoever though using uuid isn't of hd(x,y) designations needs to be throat slit
<robf> I hate this.
<nightrid3r> CyL: you probably need to instaal support for your language
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just took an Sata out of a windows machine and pluged it into my ubuntu machine.... I was going to format it and use it in the ubuntu machine but its not showing up under computer ..... suggestions?
<CyL> nightrid3r: I already installed it...
<Paddy_EIRE> !gparted | U-b-u-n-t-u
<robf> d0netsFN: how did you set up grub?
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<d0netsFN> i didnt
<robf> d0netsFN: who did?
<d0netsFN> i just reinstalled ubuntu today
<robf> or what , rather
<robf> so its livecd installer
<d0netsFN> it was working fine until i installed a new sata drive
<robf> yeah
<ALEKSEY> connect 193.17.253.65:27015      Counter-Strike 1.6
<robf> that makes sense
<veritos> Is there a way to control more precisely which suggested packages are installed?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Paddy_EIRE so I need to use gparted before its even showing up under computer?
<whatev> is there a way to make it so i can edit the files in /var/www/ (my document root) without having to sudo to root? having to do so makes it really hard for my custom vimrc to work
<nightrid3r> U-b-u-n-t-u: yes
<reduz_> HELP!: hi, my sound dies in a DADADADADADADA loop (buffer repeating all the time) and sound completely stops in ubuntu, any clue?
<robf> I'm guuessing this d0netsFN  you installed a new drive,  and grub is looking for hd(x)  and you installing that drive moved thigns aeround
<robf> so it cannot find /boot
<CyL> jrib: Do you thing changing $LANG will help to solve the issue?
<robf> and thus is lost
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok going to use gparted then thanks nightrid3r and Paddy_EIRE
<chaddy> whatev: change permissions on the directory
<jtaji> whatev: you could make yourself the owner of /var/www
<whatev> is it ok to do so?
<d0netsFN> well robf right now i unplugged all the other drives
<d0netsFN> all but my os drive
<d0netsFN> i have tried all 4 sata ports
<d0netsFN> and i get error 21
<whatev> do i just: chown whatev /var/www?
<robf> d0netsFN: my suggestion?   reinstall grub
<jtaji> whatev: yep, you'll need sudo
<somethingtodo> reduz_: you can do what I have to do every other day when my sound stops:     alsa --force-reload
<robf> get into linux,   type grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<nightrid3r> whatev: chown -r
<d0netsFN> can i do it without reinstalling ubuntu
<robf> where /dev/[hda]  = your drive where /boot resides
<CyL> Getting my keyboard to work as expected in Ubuntu is being so creepy that I don't realize how harder tasks were made so easy... could someone please indicate me a reading about entirely remapping the keyboard in Ubuntu?
<whatev> -R ?
<jtaji> whatev: yeah use -R
<whatev> thanks
<yuriy_> would ubuntu make a good os for my server that has to run without reboot for the next 15 years?
<robf> d0netsFN:  yes you can
<jrib> CyL: you said it was a compose issue
<robf> you just need to do that from a root prompt
<robf> and point it as your drive with /boot
<robf> so if it's on sdc
<d0netsFN> screw it im just about ot start over
<d0netsFN> and format the ubuntu partitionj
<d0netsFN> and reinstall grub
<robf> then you'd type 'grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sdc'
<robf> yo don't have to do that ;)
<reduz_> somethingtodo, i tried that, but it seems to be completely fucked up (still doesn't work) if i reboot, it works fine
<d0netsFN> i just worry that it wont pick up my windows bootmgr again
<d0netsFN> and then i will be back at square 1
<robf> thats not an issue
<robf> I'll help you with that
<robf> just do what I just told ya
<d0netsFN> so robf do i type that from the live cd?
<CyL> jrib: well, I believe it is, since all the keys seem to be in the right place... anyway, how may I change the composing pattern?
<robf> sure
<somethingtodo> reduz_: is pulseaudio running?
<robf> as long as it has grub on it
<robf> well grub-install
<robf> lemme see if it does
<reduz_> somethingtodo, oh wait, i tried starting jack and it works, but no alsa app works
<somethingtodo> reduz_: and do you have a soundcard listed (aplay -l should print it out for you)?
<reduz_> somethingtodo, no idea, how do i test?
<robf> it does d0netsFN
<somethingtodo> ps -A | grep pulseaudio
<robf> actually no wait
<robf> don't do that
<robf> lol
<reduz_> somethingtodo, nope, nothing
<robf> I'm retarded hold on lemme get you exactly what to do here d0netsFN
<hubar> hi Does anyone know where do I change the setting for kubuntu power management? (like for lid closed)
<somethingtodo> run this:  pulseaudio -D
<robf> cos you've got some weird set up there as it stands with drives moved about n such
<_Vi_> anyone know a good and free online wiki?
<whatev> it's amazing how much faster you learn linux when you use it as your own o/s rather than just having an ssh account on someone elses
<reduz_>  pulseaudio -D
<reduz_> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<reduz_> but it seems to have worked
<jrib> CyL: no idea how compose is configured.  What you described is normal behavior afaik.  cedilla for example, you should get by composing ,c
<reduz_> somethingtodo, oh, it works again after i started pulseaudio
<srid> is it possible to install packages by compiling from source much like gentoo?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> after scanning with gparted the partition didnt show up nightrid3r and Paddy_EIRE
<CyL> jrib: now I'm getting cedille, but I wouldn't like to get ḿ qhen I type '+m...
<somethingtodo> cool.   I opened a bug for that here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315824, feel free to add info if you find anything else about it.
<srid> dependencies must also be automatically compiled
<jrib> CyL: what do you want to get?
<CyL> jrib: it is so strange, because other linux distros used to work perfectly on my system
<ardchoille> srid: It is, but remember to check the repos before you go through all of that
<Ahadiel> !checkinstall | srid
<ubottu> srid: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nightrid3r> U-b-u-n-t-u: could be that your sata controller is not supported
<ott0> how can i get it so i can type the first letters of a folder's name and have nautilus select it?
<srid> Ahadiel: checkinstall won't install dependent package sources
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah
<CyL> jrgp: I would like to get 'm (accents anly have meaning above vowels in portuguese)...
<Ahadiel> srid, Oh yeah, that's right.
<srid> ardchoille: any pointers?
<ott0> for me, sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its an ECS mobo
<U-b-u-n-t-u> older one even
<Ahadiel> srid, apt-get build-dep packagename?
<srid> oh
<srid> if I want to compile python2.6?
<jrib> CyL: but 'm shouldn't be doing anything unless you also press the compose key
<CyL> jrib: it is such a stupid behaviour for portugues that I don't uderstand why the portuguese implementation of ubuntu embraces it...
<Ahadiel> Assuming it has the same deps as the python version in the repos.
<Ahadiel> srid, ^
<_Vi_> how come some apps you install will ask you a 'y/n' if you want to install it or not, and others, just install without asking?
<ardchoille> srid: To be honest, I stopped compiling things long ago, the Ubuntu repos are well stocked. I follow this path: 1. check the repos; 2, look for an ubuntu .deb; 3. compile
<jtaji> _Vi_: it asks when it needs to install packages beyond what you've specified
<_Vi_> ah makes sense thanks jtaji
<srid> ardchoille: ok. I had this requirement when I noticed that ubuntu repos does not have python 2.6. so i was thinking maybe gentoo would have helped me here
<jesus_ur_saviour> hi
<hubar> hmm Does anyone know? @@
<CyL> jrib: I'm not pressing the compose key, and I get ḿ all the time I typ '+m
<ardchoille> srid: you can always compile, but beware that the package manager won't manage things if you compile and you need to resolve deps yourself
<rdw200169> _Vi_, stuff coming from the main repo doesn't ask, i think
<Ahadiel> srid, If you want a somewhat source-friendly distro try Archlinux
<srid> ardchoille: so apt-get build-dep is no better than doing a 'make' and 'make install' by hand?
<Ahadiel> srid, No, apt-get build-dep grabs the dependencies for the specified package.
<ardchoille> srid: you can't always guarantee that the deps will be in the repos
<srid> Ahadiel: I was looking at archlinux before, but sadly the ubuntu live cd does not allow me to burn any ISO :(
<srid> as the cd is already mounted
<PB_G3> Help, My Lucent Tech ORiNOCO Silver 802.11b Wireless PC card isn't letting ubuntu 8.04 ppc boot info: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109655/
<CyL> jrib: What I mean is that the ' should only be composed with some keys
<jvai> what would be the best software to turn my current install/configuration into an .ISO image?
<jrib> CyL: what option in system -> preference -> keyboard -> layout does that?  That's not normal behavior
<Ahadiel> srid, I think you can copy it to ram
<srid> Ahadiel: how so?
<Paddy_EIRE> !best | jvai
<ubottu> jvai: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ahadiel> srid, I'll look it up right now
<jtaji> jvai: what are you trying to do?
<srid> Ahadiel: i tried boot options.. but there isn't way to make it load in ram
<Arrick> hey, what is "Manage system with Landscape" on the server install
<CyL> jrib: US International (with dead keys)
<Aug> hi2all! can any help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | Aug
<ubottu> Aug: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jtaji> Arrick: landscape is a Canonical product to manage multiple systems
<irfan> hello
<_Vi_> just use puppy cd to make the ubuntu cd, i know for sure puppy can be suspended to ram, so you can use your burner
<jvai> jtaji i want to make an image or back -up of my current install from wallpaper to apps , also email configs & printing
<Guest34383> cahbserver:i want to ask a question
<arooni> is there a way to make ubuntu dload & install ALL updates in the background?  im really tired of seeing the red/orange arrow clickin on it, and following the prompts
<jrib> CyL: hmm, well I know how to modify a keyboard layout.  I guess that stuff should be defined there.  Read /usr/share/doc/xkb-data/README.Debian
<CITguy09> Is there a way of updating Hardy to the 2.24 GNOME without installing the Ibex crap?
<jvai> sysremaster?
<jrib> CITguy09: no
<Guest34383> chanserver: i want to ask a question
<Arrick> ahh ok, thanks jtaji
<jtaji> jvai: http://clonezilla.org/
<Ahadiel> srid, hrm, seems to requrie alot of work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<_Vi_> !ask | Guest34383
<ubottu> Guest34383: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ahadiel> srid, I know in other distros you could just append "toram" or "copy2ram" to the boot line.
<srid> Ahadiel: I vaguely remember doing that in knoppix once upon a time
<CyL> jrib: Well, if you thing this would help resolving the issue, I'll go trough it, but all he keys are on th right place on the keyboard (I actually do own a US keyboard, although I type in portuguese), the problema is the compositions of deade keys
<Ahadiel> srid, If you have a spare USB stick ( > 512 ) you can put the arch installer on it
<srid> Ahadiel: anyway, I'm almost done with installing ubuntu on my HD (after screwing up the freebsd installation). I will install sawfish and keep a minimal interface
<Ahadiel> srid, k
<srid> Ahadiel: I tried that too (put arch img in 8gb usb stick.. but grub failed with error 17)
<ardchoille> srid: Have you looked at fluxbox?
<jvai> jtaji ahhh thanks! let me see if i can burn it to a disk a experiment with this
<Ahadiel> srid, Strange.
<srid> ardchoille: yes, but the reason for choosing sawfish is that it is extensible in lisp (and I myself have some lisp scripts for sawfish)
<Ahadiel> srid, How did you copy the img over? dd?
<Aug> !ask Iam use Ubuntu Server 8.04. it work all ok. i changed motherboard from ASUS P5B-VM to ASUS P5K-VM... Problem: it is long loading on load modprobe modules... very long on: [    6.221367] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB] [  185.761627] loop: module loaded    How it tune?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> srid: Ah, ok
<srid> Ahadiel: yes. dd if=arch.img of=/dev/...
<jrib> CyL: right, you can probably modify the dead key behavior in the layout.  I've never looked into this though
<PB_G3> HELLO!
<ZerroShadows> What is the <super> key?
<srid> what is !ask Aug?
<_Vi_> windows key
<Ahadiel> ZerroShadows, The Windows key generally.
<ohhai> How do I get Linux Kernel Sources (required by ALSA)?
<ZerroShadows> Thanks
<rdw200169> ZerroShadows, it's also the Mac key on mac keyboards
<newb> I like Ubuntu <3
<srid> ardchoille: I have a feeling that GNOME takes up a lot of screen space. it is as if I'm working on a 800x600 resolution although the actual pixel resolutin is 1400x...
<CyL> jrib: is there a way I can keep in touch with debian developers to complain abot this?
<Aug> mmm...
<whatev> in ubuntu how can i change apache's docroot from /var/www/ to /media/usb/docroot?
<newb> I'm new to Linux,sorry.
<Fire_Lord> newb, huh?
<ardchoille> srid: I have 1400x1050 and got rid of the bottom panel (put everything on one panel) and it looks fine to me. But you need to be comfy so.. :)
<rdw200169> whatev, /etc/apache2/site-available/default
<nightrid3r> whatev: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<newb> Yeah!
<jrib> CyL: bugs.ubuntu.com
<rdw200169> whatev, or something like that
<CyL> jrib: thanks...
<newb> Fire_Lord.
<im> newb: if you are new to linux welcome, now sit back and enjoy the chat:)
<newb> Thanks..
<Fire_Lord> ohhai, apt-get install linux-(whatever version you are running)-headers
<whatev> yeah which one do i edit though the site-available one or the direct apache2.conf
<jtaji> whatev: the clean way is by working in /etc/apache2/sites-available/, you'll need to edit default as a start
<im> Newb - you will learn alot:)
<Fire_Lord> something like that, there should be code for that version stuff..
<ZerroShadows> Thank you very much
<Ahadiel> Fire_Lord, sudo apt-get install linux-`uname -r`-headers
<ZerroShadows> Just installed Ubuntu and compiz fusion today.
<rdw200169> whatev, my version has a Include line vor /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<jtaji> whatev: look into the a2ensite and a2dissite commands too
<ZerroShadows> So far I love it
<rdw200169> whatev, and in there was the file 'default'
<Fire_Lord> ohhai, what Ahadiel said. :)
<rdw200169> whatev, which contained all the actual site config stuff
<ohhai> Thanks!
<rdw200169> whatev, then you set DocumentRoot
<MethinX> anyone know of a Ubuntu torrent, or Linux only torrent site? some place that gives like linux native games ? that are free, not illegal?
<d0netsFN> isnt a TB == 1024 GB?
<srid> hmm, installation is stuck at the stage 'configuring apt' scanning the mirror....
<whatev> ok
<d0netsFN> why the F is this drive only 931.51 GB?
<jtaji> whatev: you could create your own file there and just disable default, it's up to you
<Aug> Iam use Ubuntu Server 8.04. it work all ok. i changed motherboard from ASUS P5B-VM to ASUS P5K-VM... Problem: it is long loading on load modprobe modules... very long on: [    6.221367] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB] [  185.761627] loop: module loaded    How it tune?
<rdw200169> d0netsFN, you're thinking of the distinction b/w bits and bytes
<werdnum> d0netsFN: when drive manufacturers sell their disks, they think 1000 GB = 1 TB
<werdnum> because it's much easier.
<werdnum> to sell them
<Fire_Lord> MethinX, linux native games? have you checked the apt repos for some games?
<d0netsFN> ok i will deal with 1000, but where did the other 70 gigs go
<d0netsFN> 70 gigs is lots of space...
<srid> d0netsFN: my guess is that according to manufacturer, 1 TB = 1000x1000x1000 bytes. also - some data is wasted as unused partitions.
<rdw200169> d0netsFN, they explain here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte
<tleuser> 55
<MethinX> Will redhat games work in Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> MethinX: redhat games? Can you list some?
<arooni> is there a way to make ubuntu dload & install ALL updates in the background?  im really tired of seeing the red/orange arrow clickin on it, and following the prompts
<MethinX> unfortunately Im alittle confused as to what if any difference between the different Linux's, like win98 games work in win vista if you do some tinkering
<phiqtion> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<newb> !games
<newb> =p
<MethinX> !games
<d0netsFN> aroonie yes
<nightrid3r> arooni: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<d0netsFN> go to system/admin/software sourfces
<Aug> who can help with modules on load...
<d0netsFN> theres an option to run updates in the background
<phiqtion> what is the best way to play age of empires III on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> MethinX: open a terminal and run:  apt-cache search game
<d0netsFN> you might have to do it in synaptic
<arooni> nightrid3r, i can put that in sudo crontab right?  how often should i do it?  nightly?
<Fire_Lord> phiqtion, do you know if it runs on linux?
<Arrick> !static IP
<nightrid3r> arooni: yes that sounds ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static IP
<Arrick> what the heck
<Fire_Lord> !static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static
<rdw200169> arooni, check System -> Administration -> Software Sources; then check the Updates tab.  check 'Install security updates w/out confirmation'
<Fire_Lord> ack, that did nothing
<phiqtion> Fire_Lord: according to this, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3795&iTestingId=36407 , yes
<arooni> nightrid3r, when i type 'sudo crontab -e'  do i need to use sudo within the crontab file?
<newb> It's helpful unlike windows.
<arooni> rdw200169, but i want all updates ! ;p
<Arrick> someone have a sample, or link to the wiki on how to setup a static IP on the LTS server install?
<Fire_Lord> phiqtion, yeah, thats in wine... do you have wine installed?
<MethinX> do KDE games work in gnome?
<Arrick> (Its not the gui stuff)
<nyaa> MethinX if you want to install redhat packages in ubuntu look up alien in synaptic package manager
<ardchoille> MethinX: yes
<phiqtion> Fire_Lord: yes sir
<Fire_Lord> MethinX, yeah, as long as you let apt pull down the packages for KDE
<newb> CTRL+F1.
<MethinX> thank you everyone you all rock
<ardchoille> MethinX: Alien is dangerous, I recommend you don't use it
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<rdw200169> all that typing just to get yelled at!
<nightrid3r> rdw200169: nice tip, thanks
<MethinX> thanks ubottu, nyaa, Fire_Lord and ardchoille
<Fire_Lord> phiqtion, looks like its supposed to work good... in the terminal, jsut run wine setup.exe
<xnevermore> Hey guys. I keep getting the error "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" when trying to run dhcp3-server. does anyone know what could cause this error?
<phiqtion> Fire_Lord: thx
<rdw200169> xnevermore, check /etc/defaults/dhcp3-server
<Fire_Lord> phiqtion, if you have trouble with it, #winehq may be able to help you more....
<newb> wine =[
<Arrick> !IP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IP
<nbeebo> how to install latest qt 4,1?
<rdw200169> xnevermore, whoops, /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Arrick> how can the bot not have a link to setting up a static ip in here
<nightrid3r> ardchoille: alien will allow you to shoot in your foot, don't use it
<ardchoille> nightrid3r: exactly
<newb> I'll be back later,Thanks Fire_Lord.
<phiqtion> Fire_Lord: is there nother app to play games on linux?
<rdw200169> xnevermore, you have to put the interface you intend to run a dhcp server on in between the ""
<Fire_Lord> newb, wine allows you to run some windows programs on linux
<jtaji> arooni: you might want to check out the cron-apt package
<Fire_Lord> phiqtion, wine is the one that i am most familiar with for running windows games on linux
<xnevermore> rdw200169: when searching the net for a solution, I found that many times. I have tried that with no luck
<ardchoille> phiqtion: What types of games?
<phiqtion> ardchoille: windows games
<ardchoille> phiqtion: Thanks for narrowing it down
<phiqtion> ardchoille: no problem
<TraceRoute> do any of you have ushare installed?
<jayway> hey
<xnevermore> rdw200169: I think I may have to set eth0 to a static ip. where would i go about doing this?
<jayway> who uses crunch bang linux
<whatev> if i sudo mkdir /media/usb/ will that directory remain there forever so i can mount files to it?
<ardchoille> whatev: unless you rm it
<rdw200169> xnevermore, you also need a subnet declaration in your dhcp3 config that matches the network assigned to the interface it listens on
<rdw200169> xnevermore, i.e., you static assign 192.168.0.1/24 to the interface, then declare a range of 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.254.  that would work
<rdw200169> xnevermore, then tell the dhcp3 server that the gateway is 192.168.0.1
<rdw200169> xnevermore, /24 is = 255.255.255.0 subnet, i.e. 192.168.0.0 - 192.168.0.255
<bullgard4> Although 2 Ubuntu-8.04.2 computers are in the same LAN, they respond to 'hostname -d' differently. Why?
<Cpudan80> How can I show the progress bar in an embedded mplayer window?
<Cpudan80> It had one ... but it went away
<foxjazz> how do you make the screen saver not lock the computer
<robf> foxjazz: turn off lock timer
<rdw200169> xnevermore, the ip range in the dhcp3 config *has* to fit inside the subnet assigned to the interface
<rdw200169> xnevermore, but, on a side note, you can have several networks assigned to the same interface (not ifconfig, iproute2), and use any *ONE* of them for dhcp
<foxjazz> robf yea, I see that icon on my desktop
<robf> there's an icon for it?
<robf> it should be under the options for yer screensaver under system somewhere
<ZerroShadows> I came =D
<ryanprior> How do I tell a process what CPU core to run on?
<arooni> jtaji, what does that mean
<arooni> jtaji, how does it work
<Tully12> does anyone have a xorg.conf for a 9800gtx? im getting a no screens found error
<rdw200169> Tully12, chances are you need the *latest* nvidia drivers...
<Tully12> rdw200169, i just installed them
<TraceRoute> would it be possible to make a symbolic link to /dev/sda1 (NTFS) partition and have ushare to be able to access files from it?
<rdw200169> Tully12, you've installed nvidia-glx, or newer?
<foxjazz> sorry wrong OS
<Tully12> got 180 off nvidia site
<rdw200169> Tully12, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tritium> Tully12: 180 is in the repositories.  Use the ubuntu packages.
<Tully12> under the restricted drivers only 177 is there
<rdw200169> Tully12, but the Xorg logs are a little tricky; go to that directory, and read the Xorg file with the most recent timestamp using ls -l
<Fire_Lord> TraceRoute, a symbolic link to it? wouldnt you want to have ushare access /dev/sda1 mounted somewhere? like /media/windows?
<rdw200169> Tully12, chances are, there's a kernel module mismatch
<Fire_Lord> TraceRoute, unless i am confused what ushare is supposed to do
<jtaji> arooni: install that package, then check the config file /etc/cron-apt/config, man page, etc..  here's the description http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/cron-apt
<rdw200169> jtaji, good tip!
<Tully12> ive been reading on google for the past 3 days and i cant find a fix, i think that nvidia-xconfig is whats messing things up
<robf> ./window 3
<rdw200169> Tully12, yeah, the module matching can get a really screwy, i've had to do some crazy things in the past to get Nvidia drivers working
<rdw200169> Tully12, i helped a friend do it over the phone and SSH, took us 3 hours, it was something crazy, i can't remember what anymore, though
<D-Bo> during 8.10 install a package "startup-tasks" was corrupt.
<D-Bo> Will this hurt the install, and can I install it after it completes?
<tritium> Tully12: precisely why we recommend using ubuntu-packaged drivers.
<Tully12> i see "Warning couldnt open module type1"
<somethingtodo> D-Bo:  startup-tasks - "This package contains the definitions of tasks essential for normal startup of a Linux system."
<rdw200169> Tully12, the most common is 'GLX Module is a different version from so and so' that is a dead give-away as to what your problem is
<Tully12> and then "Primary Device is: no device found"
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all small question today : running 8.10 w/ nvidia 6150 onboard and the Proprietary 177 driver + compiz have some bugs concerning the window decorations intermittently disappearing.
<Tully12> but lspci shows both cards
<D-Bo> great
<rdw200169> Tully12, yes, but in Xorg.X.log it never acutally detects your card?
<D-Bo> anyone want to donate me a free scsi cdrom drive?
<Tully12> no
<D-Bo> every single one ive owned has broken.
<[TK]D-Fender> not "completely" disappearing, just getting mangled.  They redraw if I float over them back and forth a bit.
<Fire_Lord> D-Bo, i tend to use ide cdrom drives... :/
<rdw200169> Tully12, is the card even supported via the Nvidia website documentation?
<Tetracomm> Azureus doesn't seem to be working, could someone recommend a good Bit torrent client? (not bit torrent itself)
<rdw200169> Tully12, wait, are you trying SLI w/ 9800gtx's?
<rdw200169> Tully12, you mentioned 'both cards'
<Fire_Lord> Tetracomm, i know some people use command line based rtorrent
<Tully12> no im just wanting to get one of them to work atm
<Fire_Lord> Tetracomm, i used to like deluge
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I change resolution and refresh rate in Xubuntu? There doesn't seem to be an option anywhere.
<Tetracomm> Not command line either.
<Tetracomm> Thank you, though.
<Tetracomm> :)
<Fire_Lord> Tetracomm, Deluge is not command line
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<rdw200169> Tully12, do you have the BIOS set for that?  i think you have to tell the BIOS to de-link the SLI cards; used to be you had to flip a card on the motherboard, i think it's in the bios now
<cretep> is it ok to ask about wine here?
<Fire_Lord> Tetracomm, i think its in the repos, take a look at http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Tully12> rdw200169, no i have a 780i no option for that, only ram, and the sli bridge is out right now
<Fire_Lord> cretep, just ask, if it isnt somethign we know, then we just send you where you need to be....
<irfan> anybody can help me
<rdw200169> Tully12, you could try taking out one of the cards; even though i know Xorg can support multiple cards SLI and non-SLI
<rdw200169> Tully12, i just don't know about 9800gtx, that's pretty darn new!
<Tetracomm> Thank you, installing it fire_lord. :)
<cretep> i have 8.10, installed wine. only program is the Notepad, there seems to be something called "internet explorer on "C" but it jus topens a blank window. What's up with that?
<Tully12> rdw200169, yea damn me for buying something new and expecting it to work on nix :P
<Fire_Lord> cretep, i think there is something in winetricks for that...
<flyback> <flyback> any easy way in 8.10 once fully installed to swap X.org server for Xvnc one
<flyback> <flyback> so it's not trying to pumpa outdated video card and get lagged to death
<cretep> um what and where is winetricks
<rdw200169> Tully12, well, the nvidia website says that the 9800gtx works since 173
<rdw200169> Tully12, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
<Fire_Lord> cretep, winetricks is at http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks but I am not sure if its what you need
<Tully12> rdw200169, i tried installing 177 in the restricted drivers, rebooted and got tty, then 180 manually and got tty, so i guess ill try 173 now
<Arrick> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Fire_Lord> cretep, you may get more help on that in #winehq
<rdw200169> Tully12, no, dont' go back!
<Arrick> how about just formatting an extra installed drive
<Tully12> no? lol ok ill stick to tty then :P
<cretep> well i will look. It's not that I want to *use* IE, but just try out wine with something other than Notepad.
<Tully12> i got wine to run photoshop a while back
<Fire_Lord> cretep, take a look at appdb then
<cretep> wow
<Fire_Lord> cretep, it has a list of programs that work and dont work with wine and you can find some free ones to try out
<cretep> ok (new new new) what and where is appdb?
<rdw200169> Tully12, i hate to say this, but try taking out one of the cards; that, or make absolute sure your xorg.conf has the 'nvidia' driver specified
<Fire_Lord> cretep, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<cretep> thx!
<Fire_Lord> cretep, looks like they redesigned it from the last time i was there
<Tully12> rdw200169, it does have nvidia as the driver i made sure of that, instead of nv or vesa as some have on google
<grumpy_> I've got a friends hard disk and she expects me to put the latest ubuntu on it so all she had to do is put it back in and hit the power. How do I do that?
<cahaya-06> hai
<im> thanks Fire_Lord! for the info:)
<rdw200169> Tully12, and you've never tried it w/only one card?
<Fire_Lord> im, no problem, what info?
<Tully12> rdw200169, no not yet i have 2 monitors and would prefer to use both as they cost an arm and a leg lol
<Tully12> but ill give it a go
<rdw200169> Tully12, alright, fine, then consult your motherboard manual and
<rdw200169> Tully12, make absolute sure there isn't something you missed; as far as, what it can and can't do concerning SLI and not-SLI
<im> Fire_Lord: appdb - I have some newbies crossing over this will be great for them!
<Tully12> rdw200169, ive memorized my mobo manual
<rdw200169> Tully12, alright, just trying to cover the bases here
<Fire_Lord> im, ah, no prob... its the first thing everyone in #winehq will point people to.. if they dont check it first, they will be sent to go check it...
<im> Fire_Lord: I personally stay clean away from anything  MS:P
<goblin> I am trying to unmount a partition in order to resize it. The command that i used is: umout /dev/sda1. The error message was: /: device is busy  (In some cases useful info about processes that use  the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)). What do I do now? any help would be appreciated.
<rdw200169> Tully12, can you post your xorg.conf and your Xorg.X.log?
<berbsd> How can I configure the right command key to emulate the mouse right click on a macbook pro?
<Tully12> sure let me up it to my ftp
<Fire_Lord> goblin, is /dev/sda1 your root partition?
<nightrid3r> goblin: /dev/sda1 is probably you ubuntu system
<rdw200169> berbsd, it's a feature of the synaptic driver; try 'man synaptics' to learn more
<grumpy_> I've got a friends hard disk and she expects me to put the latest ubuntu on it so all she had to do is put it back in and hit the power. How do I do that? Perhaps an url to a howto?
<rdw200169> berbsd, you're looking for something like 'double finger tap = right click'
<goblin> it is, but i want to resize it so that i can establish another partition for another os.
<Fire_Lord> goblin, what other os?
<cwillu> grumpy_, install it (8.10, or wait a couple months for 9.04 to come out), install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and the video/wireless if they're not already, and then you're pretty much done
<nightrid3r> goblin: ever try to change a tire while driving, it will not work, boot from your ubuntu cd and use that
<goblin> sorry, but its windows
<Fire_Lord> goblin, if its windows you are going to have some trouble with it...
<cwillu> grumpy_, (-restricted-extras will install the mp3 codecs, flash, etc)
<berbsd> rdw200169: I am looking to map the right command key to show the contextual menu. I don't want to do it with the touchpad only
<bonez45> anyone running with Intel 82815 video? I have that on one machine here and can't get more than 800x600 resolution..
<Babayi> does anyone know how to monitor the cpu utilization of each application on each processor?
<Fire_Lord> goblin, yeah, that tends to cause issues with bootloaders and stuff... if there is nothing important on your ubuntu, i recommend the easy way...
<chiranka> Hey, I have 8.10 and my xserver version is 1:7.4~5ubuntu3, at various times (especially noticeable when using a curses program such as vim,) the screen fails to update correctly, is this a known issue?
<bonez45> I found the .rpm on intel's site.. did the alien thing.. installed it from a newly minted .deb.. still no higher res...
<Fire_Lord> goblin, basicly, install windows on the whole drive, then install ubuntu again...
<rdw200169> berbsd, oh, you mean the mac-way
<rdw200169> berbsd, i dunno then
<chiranka> I am using a compiz currently, pretty much a vanilla install.
<goblin> oh. is that the only way?
<chiranka> using compiz*
<Fire_Lord> goblin, no, not the only way, just the easiest
<cwillu> chiranka, what video card?
<Firefishe> Asking again as I got booted:  What does quiet mean in this line in menu.lst?:  # defoptions=quiet splash
<berbsd> rdw200169, yes, you are correct. I used to do it with xmodmap, but I wonder if this is still the right method on  intrepid and jaunty
<Fire_Lord> goblin, you can do the way you are thinking, but you will need to install the boot loader again from the ubuntu cd after the windows install
<nightrid3r> goblin: grab the gparted iso from sourceforg.net
<ohhai> I'm running 8.10, having compiled the latest ALSA driver, I have the input that comes to my Mic streamed directly to my headphones, with the actual system sounds/music I play being kinda muffled in the background. I was fiddling with the alsamix lately, so maybe there's a way to fix this, that is rever the possible damage I might have done?
<goblin> is that hard way explainable, because i do have things on my ubuntu. not much but i do care about them.
<grumpy_> cwillu, i'm at a loss on how to physically install it. I can connect to her sata drive to my laptop but when I don't know what to do from there...
<Fire_Lord> goblin, and then you will have to add an entry for windows
<cwillu> Firefishe, how much output it dumps to the screen (which you won't see if splash is on anyway :p)
<rdw200169> berbsd, i don't see why not, you should just be able to use your config file for xmodmap
<chiranka> cwillu, pretty sure it's an intel, but it might be an nvidia, let me check.
<cwillu> grumpy_, oh, you don't have the actual machine?
<Arrick> !mkfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs
<Arrick> WHAT?
<Fire_Lord> !!!
<cwillu> chiranka, lspci|grep -i vga will tell you
<Fire_Lord> nothing about mkfs?
<Fire_Lord> !mke2fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mke2fs
<Arrick> why isnt anything I need to know about in ubottu anymore Seveas ?
<cwillu> Fire_Lord, gparted
<cwillu> !gparted
<goblin> ok, too hard. Ill just trash the ubuntu, load windows and install ubuntu after
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chiranka> cwillu, nvidia
<grumpy_> cwillu, no I don't have her computer. Just her hard sata disk and my laptop...
<z-e> mkdosfs
<Arrick> cwillu, there is no gparted in a SERVER install
<Tully12> rdw200169, http://zerodayexile.com/xorg/
<Fire_Lord> cwillu, not for me..
<Firefishe> cwillu:  So if I just remove the splash, and leave the quiet part, save the file, then do -- sudo grub-update --  I should have my splash screen turned off?
<ryanprior> Arrick: You're welcome to help add factoids. Ubottu knows a lot.
<d0netsFN> whats the best way to format an ntfs partition in ubuntu
<d0netsFN> in gparted, the option for ntfs is greyed out
<Fire_Lord> goblin, yeah, its not that its to hard, just long and confusing to explain
<Arrick> ryanprior, yeah, i've added them before and then it was locked down so nobody but authorised people were able to add to it
<goblin> Ok. thank you Fire_Lord
<rdw200169> Tully12, heh, you could have just used the pastebin service...
<cwillu> grumpy_, well, you can install it (just run the live cd, and point it at the sata drive to install, assuming you can plug it in via sata), but you won't be able to do anything with the graphics driver if you need it
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, what are you trying to do?
<ryanprior> d0netsFN: Why do you want to format something NTFS?
<d0netsFN> storage for all my os's
<cwillu> Firefishe, if you want to see the 'normal' linux bootup, get rid of quiet as well
<d0netsFN> its my mythtv drive mostly
<ryanprior> d0netsFN: The only reason I can think of would be for Windows compatability, in which case you could just use Microsoft's formatting utility.
<[TK]D-Fender> Ok, before I go and FUBAR anything, I've installed the 180 Nvidia driver ".run" from nvidia's site and would like some advice on installation ebfore I pull the trigger.
<[TK]D-Fender> before*
<bonez45> anyone? got a solution for ubuntu 8.10 with Intel's 82815 chipset for video?
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, don't
<d0netsFN> bleh
<chiranka> [TK]D-Fender, don't
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: use the ubuntu-packaged nvidia-glx-180
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, there's a ppa repository with the nvidia 180 driver packaged up for ubuntu, give me a sec to find it
<[TK]D-Fender> cwillu: chiranka : Ok... plan B?
<grumpy_> cwillu, I tried booting my laptop off the iso cd thinking I could install ubuntu using the software but it did not see the /dev/sdb drive as a drive for installation.
<Azharn> Having problems installing eggdrop on a fresh install of kubuntu. It says it requires tcl, but I did "sudo apt-get install tcl" and "sudo apt-get install tcllib" and it still can't find it when I do ./configure for the eggie. Suggestions?
<[TK]D-Fender> Holding.. thanks for the advice...
<chiranka> [TK]D-Fender, as tritium said, use the premade package.
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: plan B is above
<borreguito> any boy that say to me how can i uninstall realplayer11???  please
<Firefishe> cwillu:  Thank you.  That answers it.
<Firefishe> cwillu:  I appreciate it.
<nightrid3r> Azharn: tcl-dev
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, I _think_ this is the repo I'm using for it: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/thomas-creutz/ubuntu intrepid main
<Azharn> Bah!
<Azharn> I knew I forgot something
<tritium> It's in the repo
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<mheath> Can anyone here provide some insight on the lpia arch vs the i386 arch for Ubuntu, on atom powered systems? Does it have any positive benefits like faster speed or increased battery life on portables?
<cwillu> grumpy_, the 'alternate' cd might work easier for this (has more install options than the desktop installer)
<rdw200169> Tully12, surprisingly, you're not having problems w/loading the driver or the module
<cwillu> ooo, they've updated it tritium ?
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, ^^^
<chiranka> Hey, I have 8.10 and my xserver version is 1:7.4~5ubuntu3, at various times (especially noticeable when using a curses program such as vim,) the screen fails to update correctly, is this a known issue? (nvidia card, compiz enabled)
<Tully12> rdw200169, lol so everythings good except something
<tritium> cwillu: it's been available for some time.  It's not automatically installed if you have nvidia-glx-177, though.
<grumpy_> cwillu, I'm not aware of the 'alternate' cd option.
<cwillu> tritium, no, it hasn't been, it wasn't at the beginning of the year at least :p
<Azharn> nightrid3r, thanks... completely spaced on it.
<cwillu> grumpy_, it's a different cd
<bonez45> tritium: got any ideas about intel 82815?
<grafixbadnow> chir> I'm in the exact same boat. I've noticed, but it doesn't bother me too much. when I minimize then maximize the window, everything updates
<rdw200169> Tully12, i think you have to specify a BusID; consequentially, it DID detect both of your cards, i can't mention a line number, but it's about 1/3 of the way down in your log
<tritium> bonez45: what about it?
<Tully12> i was just about to ask that rdw200169, thanks
<rdw200169> Tully12, the bus id's it gave were 3:0:0 and 4:0:0
<rdw200169> Tully12, gimme a sec.
<[TK]D-Fender> cwillu: 3rd party source added, confirming new package availability
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, you missed that
<bonez45> tritium: a box upon which I just installed 8.10 desktop.. has the 82815 video from intel, on mobo.. I can only get 800x600.. would like to boost it
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, 180 is in the normal repo's now apparently
<ethana2> I just got a Motorola bluetooth headset and I don't know how to make it act as a headphone thing
<tritium> cwillu: you're not paying attention...
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: ^^
<grafixbadnow> chir> i don't think I had the problem until I got compiz-fusion
<tritium> cwillu: sorry, wrong nick ;)
<[TK]D-Fender> Looking around in GENERAL now..
 * cwillu pokes tritium with a stick
<cwillu> [TK]D-Fender, remove the repo you just added, nvidia-glx-180 is in the normal repositories now, I didn't know that
<Fire_Lord> !bluetooth | ethana2
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180 | [TK]D-Fender (please pay attention to what I've told you)
<ubottu> ethana2: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<borreguito> how to uninstall realplayer11????  help me... i am from mexico
<Arrick> Fire_Lord, Im trying to make a file system ext3 on /dev/sdb1
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: Yes.. I've noticed the repeat warnings :)  I'm backtracking now....
<ryanprior> I mounted an ISO and every file name has ";1" appended to it. How do I fix that?
<tritium> Ah, finally some acknowledgement...
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, that should be highly googleable... hold on...
<grafixbadnow> borreguito> use the synaptics package manager
<tritium> bonez45: have you perused the info for !fixres?
<Arrick> Fire_Lord, all I find on the wiki is https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<tritium> ubottu: tell bonez45 about fixres
<ubottu> bonez45, please see my private message
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, have you tried that
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, hold on, are you making it or converting it?
<Arrick> did that, it doesnt recognize it
<Arrick> making it
<bonez45> thanks..
<Arrick> I already created the new partition with fdisk
<bonez45> tritium: going to read that now..
<grafixbadnow> borreguito> entiendes?
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, doesnt recognize it?
<bonez45> thank you
<tritium> bonez45: good luck
<scribawf> how do I be root to install updates using ClamAV GUI?
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, as in it cannot create it, or it does not recognize the command?
<Arrick> mount says it cant find the ext3 filesystem on /dev/sdb1 when I try to mount it
<rdw200169> Tully12, don't worry, i'm getting there, just a sec.
<borreguito> Si entiendo
<Arrick> it acts like the command works
<borreguito> grafixbadnow
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium, cwillu, chiranka : Found the newly available package and its replacing 177 (173 remains).
<Tully12> thanks rdw200169
<ethana2> Fire_Lord: thanks
<Arrick> lol Fire_Lord
<nightrid3r> scribawf: man freshclam
<d0netsFN> so nobody can tell me how to format my new drive to ntfs in ubuntu?
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, what did i do?
<Arrick> helps if I notice that I put /dev/hdb1 in instead of /dev/sdb1
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, lulz
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: great.  If you have trouble with it, you can revert back the 177.
<grafixbadnow> borreguito> en synaptics package manager, busca "realplayer"   debes ver la linea por 'realplayer 11.0.0.-0.2medibuntu'
<scribawf> nightrid3r; as run that in terminal?
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, so it works now?
<nightrid3r> scribawf: yes
<Arrick> yeah
<Fire_Lord> good
<scribawf> nightrid3r;  OK Tnx much
<borreguito> no lo encontre en synaptic.. pero deja veo otra vez..
<tritium> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rdw200169> Tully12, take a shot at this; i don't know which video card it will end up being
<grafixbadnow> borreguito> sistema / administracion / synaptics package manager
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: Package and some dependant bits installed, but I don't see it available in the "proprietary drivers" selection app.
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: Do I need to reboot?
<z-e> what is good solution for backup disk - image
<ryanprior> When I type "mount -o loop my.iso /home/me/mydir" it mounts the ISO as I would expect, but when I right-click the ISO and choose "open using Archive Mounter", all the files have ";1" appended to the end of their names. Can anybody tell me why that is? Should I file it as a bug in Launchpad?
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: no, but you need to at least restart X (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart)
<grafixbadnow> borreguito > digame si no puedes encontrarlo
<borreguito> no aparece
<tritium> borreguito, grafixbadnow: #ubuntu-es for Spanish, please.
<ryanprior> !es | borreguito
<ubottu> borreguito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tully12> k, rdw200169
<SiVA_> hi
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: Just because IIRC that'll nuke enough of what I'm doing, I think I'll splurge and go for a reboot :)  Bank in a few...
<[TK]D-Fender> back*
<[TK]D-Fender> BRB
<a1fa_> hhee
<borreguito> sorry...tritium.....
<nightrid3r> ryanprior: if i remember correct it has to do with the iso being created on windows, i had something like that years ago
<tritium> borreguito: no worries
<a1fa_> anyway to make hulu not choppy?
<Tully12> a1fa_, get moar inets
<ryanprior> nightrid3r: why would the `mount` method result in a different outcome than the "archive mounter" option, though?
<kevdog> .swf player anyone??
<SiVA_> I just installed ubuntu-desktop on top of my Kubuntu. Now my firefox is all screwed up. The screen flickers anytime the app has to repaint (alt-tab, or right-clicking), and the title bar doesn't appear
<nightrid3r> ryanprior: beats me :(
<SiVA_> this is only for firefox... not even thunderbird
<rdw200169> Tully12, and this is what were headed for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109663/; this is what i use for dual monitors on *one* nvidia card; the same rules apply, just w/different BusID's
<a1fa_> Tully12: 8mb down
<a1fa_> its frames per second
<a1fa_> that i am complaining about
<rdw200169> Tully12, you don't have to do a full restart, just /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<somethingtodo> a1fa_: I've seen weird issues with hardware accelleration in flash...   right click on the flash and go to options to disable it...
<morbid> why my browser always close? My paginator is firefox
<Tully12> rdw200169, yea i got that
<morbid> that`s really sucks
<a1fa_> somethingtodo: its disaled
<a1fa_> settings in flash are disabled
<tritium> !enter | a1fa_
<ubottu> a1fa_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tully12> so rdw200169, just replace my old xorg.conf with that one?
<rdw200169> Tully12, yes, the first one i pasted
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: No dive... not in the selection box...
<[TK]D-Fender> dice*
<whatev> how can i chmod something to have be drwxr-xr-x
<morbid> anyone
<a1fa_> [TK]D-Fender: hi :P
<Bossmanbeta> When I have Firefox running locally, then try to run a second instance of it over ssh -X, it fails. Other apps run fine over ssh -X. It seems Firefox is checking for a locally-running instance of firefox, and laucnhes another copy locally, any way to force it to load over SSH when a copy is running locally?
<rdw200169> whatev, chmod 755
<[TK]D-Fender> a1fa_: z0mg, stalkers!
<a1fa_> I <3 U :P
<Arrick> !vhosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vhosts
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: it's not supposed to be in the selection box, as far as I recall.
<Fire_Lord> whatev chmod 766 i think... not sure though
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: if you installed it, you're running it.
<Arrick> !virtualhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualhost
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nightrid3r> morbid: some sites make firefox crash (youtube does this after using it for a wile, think it has todo with flash movies
<chiranka> Hey, I have 8.10 and my xserver version is 1:7.4~5ubuntu3, at various times (especially noticeable when using a curses program such as vim,) the screen fails to update correctly, is this a known issue? (nvidia card tested on 177 and 180 drivers, compiz enabled)
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, nah, firefox is picky about that; do it as a different user and it will work fine
<Tully12> rdw200169, the busid's dont look the same
<rdw200169> Tully12, what do you mean?
<Azharn> I'm trying to install mysqltcl 3.05 via a .tar.gz file and when I do ./configure I get this "checking for mysql header... configure: error: Cannot find mysql.h in /usr/include/mysql use -with-mysql-include=?" I know that mysql is installed... what am I missing?
<dmz> howdy everyone, anyone have any suggestions on why the 2.6.24-23-generic kernel on hardy wouldn't support a fb device (ie splashy doesn't work and when i do vga=ask it only lists text mode options)
<z-e> chiranka, try to choose in the GRUB Boot menu --->>> ......... generic (recovery) ....... and see if it is works...
<Tully12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109663/
<rdw200169> Tully12, ah, the output from lspci is in hex, you needed base10
<Fire_Lord> Arrick, you can /msg ubottu for factoids
<rdw200169> Tully12, that was *my* BusID
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: Intersting.. the nvidia control dialog sure seems to attest to that...
<Tully12> rdw200169, i must have missed something
<morbid> nightrid3r: it happens with youtube, some site about tech and other stuff
<rdw200169> Tully12, the first i posted has yours
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: a tad awkward, but its the ends that count...
<timob> Azharn: maybe the -dev package?
<Bossmanbeta> rdw200169, you mean, like over ssh -X so a gksudo firefox?
<chiranka> z-e, as in, try to narrow it down to just xserver?
<Tully12> rdw200169, link again i dont see it
<morbid> nightrid3r: is there something to do about?
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: ok, good
<Azharn> timob: there is no mysql-dev package.
<z-e> i want to help you
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: Indeed my window decoration issues seem resolved so this was a great lesson on several fronts
<rdw200169> Tully12, i forgot to Ctrl+v, whoops, hold on!
<nightrid3r> Azharn: mysql-dev <--- you'll notice a patern :)
<Tully12> haha thanks
<grafixbadnow> z-e> i'm eavesdropping. I have same behavior as chiranka
<timob> apt-cache search mysql | grep -- -dev
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium: many thanks for the background info
<kevdog> Azharn: sounds like you are missing the developmental files
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: any time!
<[TK]D-Fender> tritium++
<rdw200169> Tully12, i meant this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109662/
<nightrid3r> morbid: i have no solution :(
<[TK]D-Fender> (incase there's karma to be had
<grafixbadnow> z-e>for what it's worth, i didn't have the problem until installing compiz-fusion
<[TK]D-Fender> alrighty, off till my next little thing pops up!
<tritium> [TK]D-Fender: there's not, but thanks for the consideration ;)
<Fire_Lord> what does -J do?
<rdw200169> Tully12, sometimes i do stupid things...
<Tully12> rdw200169, so you just added the busid to the device section right?
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, no, i think firefox refuses to run 2 instances of itself using the same configurations. i.e. the .mozilla directory
<morbid> nightrid3r: is there some way that my solution is to change the browser, like opera or netscape?
<Azharn> kevdog: how do I get the developmental files? lol I'm not used to ubuntu's commands.
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, so, if you use a different regular user, it should work fine
<Bossmanbeta> rdw200169, but one is running locally, the other over an ssh session
<tritium> Azharn: you install the -dev version of the library package
<nightrid3r> morbid: give it a try, it might work
<Azharn> mysqllib-dev ?
<kevdog> Azharn: Let me look and see what I can find --- Its the apt-cache search command
<tritium> Azharn: apt-cache search for it.  That's likely not the right name.
<Tully12> OMFG rdw200169 IT WORKED!
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to change resolution and refresh rate in Xubuntu?
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, applications don't care where they are running; the same user logging in over ssh or tty is the same thing according to linux; they all use the hidden folders in the /home directory for configurations
<Bossmanbeta> rdw200169, I just tested it gksudo works.... but if I try to run it as a regular user which = the local username, it fails... so that helps some... any way around forcing a run of the application as a diff user?
<kevdog> standalone .swf player?
<tritium> Azharn: "apt-cache search libmysql" should find it.
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, just login as a different user; or create another user, su to them in the terminal, then run firefox
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, gksudo is bad, bad, bad! don't run firefox as root, shame!
<cwillu> Bossmanbeta, you can't run two firefox's against the same profile at the same time
<Bossmanbeta> rdw200169, it was just a test :)
<Azharn> tritium: "libmysqlclient15-dev" sound right to you?
<cwillu> Bossmanbeta, what are you trying to do?
<whatev> i ran sudo chmod 755 /media/usb but it sitll has the permisssions drwx------ how is that possible?
<TheMusicGuy> Somebody please help...this is driving me crazy:  I keep getting logged out at random for no reason!
<rdw200169> Bossmanbeta, but it proves my point, firefox won't run *as the same user* twice
<cwillu> whatev, you have to set it from inside the mount
<Tully12> thanks alot rdw200169, your a life saver
<Bossmanbeta> cwillu, trying to run 1 firefox locally, then a 2nd instance of it via ssh -X
<nightrid3r> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in intrepid
<tritium> Azharn: I have no idea what you're trying to do, or what library you need.
<cwillu> whatev, cd /media/usb; sudo chmod 755 .
<rdw200169> Tully12, did it work?
<Tully12> rdw200169, yes workes great
<cwillu> Bossmanbeta, run it as firefox -P -no-remote
<tritium> nightrid3r: opera is (or at least was) in the third-party (partner) repository
<Tully12> rdw200169, all the special effects and cute shit works too
<Fire_Lord> whatev, is it mounted currently?
<miranda_psi> rdw200169: you should be able to if you use two different profiles, since the lock is in the profile...
<kevdog> Azharn: could be libmysqlclient15-dev package
<rdw200169> Tully12, alright! lemme crunch something out real quick that will make it dual monitor... what resolution you running at?
<Bossmanbeta> cwillu, is there a reference for those options?
<whatev> yeah it's mounted
<cwillu> Bossmanbeta, firefox --help
<Bossmanbeta> thank U cwillu
<Tully12> rdw200169, 1440x900 both monitors
<tritium> Azharn: why do you need a development library, and yet not know which one you need?
<rdw200169> miranda_psi, i dunno, can you help him w/that?  i don't know about profiles
<rdw200169> Tully12, and that's what your monitor is running at right now?
<cwillu> whatev, you _have_ to do it from _inside_ the mount, chmod /media/usb is not the same as cd /media/usb; chmod .
<Fire_Lord> whatev, you may need to umount and then change the mode, but try what cwillu said first...
<cwillu> whatev, cd /media/usb; sudo chmod 755 /media/usb/. might work though
<Tully12> rdw200169, PCI:3:0:0 is the 1st monitor, PCI:4:0:0 is the 2nd, each monitor is on a single card
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> whatev, sudo chmod 755 /media/usb/. might work though
<Azharn> tritium: I'm trying to install mysqltcl 3.05 and it keeps giving me an error saying it can't find mysql
<Bossmanbeta> yea the -p tells it to use a diff profile
<Bossmanbeta> ok
<Tully12> rdw200169, 1440x900 on both monitors
<bonez45> tritium: ok, I am working through those steps. in the wiki.. but still doesn't explain why I can't get ubuntu 8.10 to recognize the hardware I have.. and configure itself accordingly
<rdw200169> Tully12, do you want 'TwinView' or separate screens per monitor
<cwillu> Fire_Lord, unmounting it and setting it will do absolutely nothing to the mounted fs :p
<rdw200169> Tully12, but is it actually running at the resolution?
<rdw200169> Tully12, i.e. not 1024x768 or something like that
<Fire_Lord> cwillu, yeah, but hes trying to alter the folder, not the mounted fs
<Tully12> rdw200169, yea im at 1440x900 right now
<cwillu> Fire_Lord, whatev, depending on the fs, there might be a mount option to force the owner to a particular user
<Tully12> rdw200169, and i would prefer to have the 2nd extended from the first
<rdw200169> Tully12, and the other question; one big desktop, or two
<cwillu> (whatev) Fire_Lord, what?  why?
<kevdog> Azharn: what?
<cwillu> makes no sense to chmod an empty folder in media
<rdw200169> Tully12, ok, let's do 2 first, then i'll see if i can't work out TwinView
<tritium> bonez45: why do you say it's not recognized?
<Tully12> kk thanks alot rdw200169
<cwillu> seeing as it'll have no effect on an fs mounted in that folder
<efefefe> who know song "Casey last ride" ,how last name this  Casey ?
<Fire_Lord> cwillu, because its the mount point... if you have the mount point in a mode where it cannot be accessed, you cannot get to the mounted media right?
<SiVA_> this is only for firefox... not even thunderbird
<SiVA_> opps
<Fire_Lord> unless i am mixed up...
<rdw200169> Tully12, gimme a sec.
<SiVA_> I just installed ubuntu-desktop on top of my Kubuntu. Now my firefox is all screwed up. The screen flickers anytime the app has to repaint (alt-tab, or right-clicking), and the title bar doesn't appear
<Tully12> rdw200169, kk
<Azharn> kevdog: mysqltcl-3.05 so I can run an eggdrop script I need... it requires libmysqltcl3.05.so
<cwillu> Fire_Lord, it's only a mount point if something is already mounted in it.  It's just a regular empty folder otherwise, and the permissions on the empty folder don't affect the permissions of something mounted over it
<Fire_Lord> cwillu, ah... i see... thanks.. learn something everyday i guess. :P
<morbid> damn it
<morbid> it happens again
<cwillu> Fire_Lord, think about where the permissions of / come from :)
<kevdog> Azharn: You install mysqltcl
<rdw200169> Tully12, and for safeties sake, make a copy of what you've got that works, and name it something like: xorg.conf.itreallyworks
<bonez45> tritium: if I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg on other systems, it recognizes the hardware and sets up the appropriate entries in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but not on this system with the 82815 intel video hardware..
<kevdog> Azharn: You installed mysqltcl?
<rdw200169> Tully12, then you can always get it back if we mess things up ;)
<Azharn> kevdog: yeah, but it's only 3.00 and this script requires 3.05 which I downloaded the tar for.
<cwillu> bonez45, the new xorg's don't use much in xorg.conf anymore
<Tully12> haha rdw200169, already done that and uploaded it
<tritium> bonez45: what driver do you normally use?  i810?
<cwillu> bonez45, what's the problem?
<kevdog> Azharn: Link?
<Azharn> kevdog: http://www.xdobry.de/mysqltcl/
<sekyourbox> How do you make Terminal auto load bash?  What would be a reason to not want to do that?
<Fire_Lord> sekyourbox, it should already do that...
<tritium> sekyourbox: it does that already
<sekyourbox> Dash, i think
<sekyourbox> ever since i crashed my old usr acct
<Fire_Lord> sekyourbox, i guess a reason not to do that is if you like a different shell
<bonez45> cwillu: the problem is that on this box where I just installed 8.10 desktop.. the only two resolutions I get are 640x480 or 800x600.. really no fun...
<Fire_Lord> sekyourbox, the way to change it should be in the user settings
<tritium> sekyourbox: no, bash is default
<cwillu> bonez45, pastebin the output of xrandr
<TraceRoute> any wizards in here good with dvd::rip?
<bonez45> cwillu: I'd like to have at least 1280x1024 ..
<cwillu> !pastebin | bonez45
<sekyourbox> $=bash or dash?
<ubottu> bonez45: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fire_Lord> sekyourbox, most people i know use bash
<cwillu> Fire_Lord, dash is the default symlink for sh though :p
<cwillu> causes me no end of grief :p
<d0netsFN> im getting something about buffer i/o error on devicesdb on startup
<nyaa> does anyone know why sometimes youtube has a white, blank screen (not even a  timer, volume, and play bar in it)?
<d0netsFN> any ideas?
<john522> UBUNTU 8.04 Q: how to change the taskbar icon (currently the ubuntu icon) to the original gnome icon??
<Huene`> Can I speak with someone who knows something about networks?
<d0netsFN> it does it a few times and then finally starts up
<joelsolanki> Hi all.
<Fire_Lord> cwillu, but how did his terminal setting get set to dash then i wonder...
<sekyourbox> not sure?
<Fire_Lord> !hi | joelsolanki
<ubottu> joelsolanki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joelsolanki> my friend has installed ubuntu and it seems openvpn and ssh both are not working
<joelsolanki> openvpn give error read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111)
<cwillu> john522, I think it's just the icon theme, but I don't know for sure
<joelsolanki> and ssh give ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<TheMusicGuy> I really need help getting to the bottom of this random logout / X server crashing issue.
<joelsolanki> so it seems tcpwrapper is blockin it.
<john522> ya someone told me how to change it but i forgot
<rdw200169> Tully12, take a shot at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109680/
<jvboom> joelsolanki: Latest version of ubuntu?
<john522> i know there are some commands u can use in terminal to replace it
<joelsolanki> 8.0.4
<john522> but i dont want to try something that isnt going to work on this ver
<joelsolanki> i kept ALL : ALL : ALLOW in /etc/hosts.allow
<joelsolanki> is this correct ?
<joelsolanki> this allow all things to work ?
<kevdog> Azharn: I tried to compile and it keeps telling me -- checking for Tcl configuration --WARNING: Cant find Tcl configuraion definitions
<sekyourbox> Fixed,  Just ran custom command "bash" :-)
<Huene`> how do you keep Ubuntu from searching for networks every few minutes?
<cwillu> bonez45, still there?
<tritium> sekyourbox: that's not required, unless you changed your shell to begin with
<joelsolanki> anyone i want to stop using tcpwrappers or allow all thing in tcpwrappers.
<joelsolanki> how can i do  ?
<tritium> sekyourbox: to make it your default shell again, since you apparently changed it, run "chsh"
<Azharn> kevdog: I don't know what I did, but I tried the ./configure again and it worked. That dev thing I did must've worked.
<rdw200169> Tully12, an interesting problem with a 'spread' desktop, is full screen goes across *both* screens, i hate that
<Azharn> kevdog: you need the tcllib
<sekyourbox> tritium, how would I have changed it?
<rdw200169> Tully12, this is why i prefer separate x screens per monitor
<kevdog> Azharn: What was your /configure statement?
<bonez45> cwillu: still here, the other box. runs ubuntu.. having trouble sending it from that box to here..
<tritium> sekyourbox: you tell me.  But bash is certainly the default shell.
<bonez45> I'll just go there
<cwillu> bonez45, don't have network on it?
<cwillu> bonez45, ah, k
<srid> back to ubuntu. feels good.
<Azharn> kevdog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109681/
<sekyourbox> tritium, I'm just wondering if you know how its done, because I dont..
<wolter> is there such package as xerver-xorg-dev
<wolter> ?
<Tully12> rdw200169, the first screen worked only, and i got a message saying "the pannel encountered a problem while loading: OAFIID: GNOME FastUserSwitchApplet
<tritium> sekyourbox: like I said above, run "chsh"
<sekyourbox> oh, thx
<tritium> wolter: find out for yourself, via "apt-cache search xserver-xorg"
<rdw200169> Tully12, yeah, i think i had to do some screwy things to get it working 'just right'
<tritium> bonez451: I never saw a reply from you...
<kevdog> Azharn: Give me a sec
<bonez451> tritium: here it is.. and for cwillu:   http://pastebin.com/m7d275d92
<wolter> tritium, uh, there is not. is that i get asked to have that from the nvidia site, to install the latest drivers...
<cwillu> thanks
<tritium> wolter: do you want the 180 drivers?
<wolter> tritium, i do.
<tritium> wolter: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<efefefe> john522 : mb replace icon  in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<kevdog> Azharn: I install tcllib and same thing!
<wolter> tritium, but i am having trouble with them''
<wolter> ok, nice
<tritium> wolter: we never recommend direct nvidia.com downloads.  Package-managed drivers are much preferred.
<wolter> tritium, has no installation candidate
<Azharn> kevdog: install the tcl dev files as well... sorry forgot that part.
<tritium> wolter: then you need to enable the proper repo.  Are you on intrepid?
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<cwillu> wolter, if you tried installing via nvidia's installer, and you got the installer to uninstall preexisting drivers, you probably have a somewhat broken setup
<wolter> tritium, yeah.. well, is that i am getting this periodical system stall, and now i know that xorg is to blame, so i guess drivers were a possible solution.
<tritium> wolter: as you can see above, it's in the restricted repo
<kevdog> Azharn: ok give me another sec
<cwillu> bonez451, pastebin me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Arrick> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Arrick> !ftp server
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<bonez451> cwillu: coming up
<cwillu> bonez451, also, check system | preferences | screen resolution, and check if the drop down will give you the option of using 1280x1024
<Arrick> whats the current choice for an ftp server?
<wolter> cwillu, dont worry, i didn't remove a thing before installing the other one, now i am running with 177, finely, because the uninstalllation returned everything to the state it was before installation.
<rdw200169> Tully12, super googling...
<cwillu> k
<tritium> bonez451: I had asked what driver you normally use.  i810?  Is your /etc/X11/xorg.conf configured to use that?
<wolter> tritium, i am on intrepid, now gona google the repos... tritium, which 180 is that driver? is it 180.22?
<nightrid3r> Arrick: your choice, i prefer vsftpd but its a mater of taste
<Tully12> rdw200169, http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6473245 <- theres someone that got 6 to work, ill see if i can take 4 screens off
<wolter> tritium, i think that package is from jaunty.. isn't it?
<tritium> wolter: you don't need to google the repos.  Just enable them in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<cwillu> wolter, no, it's in intrepid now too
<tritium> wolter: no
<Bossmanbeta> once SSH'ed into a server, is there a way to add local listening ports to forward (e.g. -L 1234:192.168.0.3:23) on the fly? Or must I log out and redo the SSH command?
<whatev> ok i tried unmounting /media/usb and doing sudo chmod -R 755 /media/usb but all the files/dirs are still just rwx------
<tritium> wolter: I just showed you above that it's in intrepid's restricted repo
<cwillu> whatev, I told you already that won't do anything
<john522> if i MOVE the icon will it work
<wolter> tritium, ah ok
<blankthemuffin> I'm looking for a way to enable emulate the system beep function, is there an application which does this?
<cwillu> whatev, what is the file system on the usb?
<wolter> tritium, ah, ok sorry, i couldnt manage to read, thank you.
<whatev> fat32
<bonez451> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/1318313
<tritium> wolter: no problem :)
<kevdog> Azharn: installing the mysqlclient15-dev package now that I can reproduce your original error
<blankthemuffin> By emulate I mean run though the normal sound system, rather than the PC speaker.
<cwillu> bonez451, did you see that other thing I mentioned?
<bonez451> cwillu:  that's where i went FIRST..
<cwillu> bonez451, also, check system | preferences | screen resolution, and check if the drop down will give you the option of using 1280x1024
<whatev> i need it to work because my document root is located on my usb
<whatev> so it can be portable
<cwillu> bonez451, and it didn't show?
<whatev> for testing
<wolter> tritium, they are all enabled... in the ubuntu software right?
<bonez451> cwillu it only shows 640x480 or 800-x600
<bonez451> tritium: take a look at the pastebin.. it shows NOTHing in there
<wolter> tab
<wolter> bonez451, are you having graphica driver problems?
<wolter> tough louck...
<tritium> wolter: the restricted repo
<bonez451> wolter: YEAH...
<tritium> bonez451: that's not your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it doesn't tell me what driver you normally use
<cwillu> bonez451, xrandr --output default --preferred
<wolter> tritium, Propietary drivers for devices (restricted) is enabled/
<cwillu> bonez451, tell me if it changes anything
<cwillu> bonez451, if not, try:  xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<wolter> tritium, perhaps i need to refresh the software sources... how do i do it?
<tritium> wolter: make sure you update the package list then, and then install (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180)
<rdw200169> Tully12, keep waiting...
<bonez451> scott@scott-desktop-8:~$ xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<bonez451> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024_60.00
<wolter> tritium, since when are those drivers up n runin?
<djyoung4> im trying to set up a dual boot system but i get an error everytime i try to install
<cwillu> bonez451, try:  xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024
<davew009> hey, can someone help me with my menu.lst?
<djyoung4> i dont know why any suggestions
<bonez451> cwillu: does not change anything
<Tully12> rdw200169, ill be here all night
<kevdog> Azharn: ok, got it compiled
<bonez451> tritium: http://pastebin.ca/1318313  most certainly IS my xorg.conf......
<tritium> bonez451: you had shown me xrandr output
<rdw200169> Tully12, take a shot at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109682/
<bonez451> scott@scott-desktop-8:~$ xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024
<bonez451> xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024
<Azharn> kevdog: so it was the mysqlclient15-dev that was giving me the problem apparently?
<kevdog> Azharn:
<bonez451> tritium: now though? you see that one too, of my xorg.conf?
<dartagnon1234> I need some help networking.  I can see my router and whole network, but can't get online.
<cwillu> tritium, he pastebinned botth
<kevdog> Azharn: Thats what I conclude b/c after adding that package I could complete the ./configure process
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, have you checked the dns?
<tritium> bonez451: yes
<bonez451> dartagnon1234: how then are you chatting with us?
<kevdog> osmosis
<Azharn> kevdog: awesome, thanks for the help
<kevdog> psychic
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, are you using linux for a router?  or is it a wireless router or something/
<bonez451> cwillu: does that help?
<cwillu> whatev, you have to include my name on the line, or I'm going to miss half of your messages
<dartagnon1234> I'm on a windows computer.  @rdw200169, I'm a networking novice.  it is a RTP300, but I don't think it's the router
<joelsolanki> ALL : 202.160.161.0/255.255.255.0 localhost in /etc/hosts.allow will allow 202.160.161.0/24 to connect to that machine ?
<cwillu> bonez451, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the device section, add:  Driver "intel"
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, ok, did you check dns? try 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<djyoung4> i need help
<djyoung4> with install help
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, is there line in there that says 'nameserver' with an IP address?
<cwillu> whatev, how are you mounting it?  from the terminal, or just letting the desktop mount it when you plug it in?
<whatev> cwillu my truecrypt partition is mounted on /media/usb/ and it contains /media/usb/docroot, which is where i put my public web files for development. but running http://localhost/ gives me 'permission denied' errors because /media/usb doesnt have the right permissions. but cd'ing to /media/usb and typing sudo chmod -R 755 . isnt changing anything
<dartagnon1234> thanks rdw, give me a minute to bring that up.. my Ubuntu box is in the other room
<wolter> tritium, AWESOME. you saved my life. I hated the nvidia.com installation since the second i knew i had to do it without gui.
<bonez451> cwillu: is that it?
<cwillu> whatev, that you're using truecrypt would be relevant information :p
<whatev> =p
<bonez451> cwillu: just add that to the device section?
<cwillu> bonez451, actually, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log first, just to check
<rdw200169> Tully12, if the screens are backwards, you don't have to switch them around, just swap Screen0 and Screen1 in the Server Layout, for future reference ;)
<tritium> wolter: I'm glad you got it working ;)
<cwillu> whatev, what's the mount line you're using?
<Tully12> rdw200169, no need screeen1 doesnt work still
<whatev> i'm letting truecrypt mount for me
<cwillu> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<caveman26> How do I make my touchpad respond faster in gnome?... its a lil SLOW... mouse dont move very fast at all.. tried the mouse settings but no effect :/
<wolter> tritium, well, now i am getting myself delighted with the option 'Select Best Server' from Software Sources... intrepid is awesome..
<seektherapy> anyone know anything about alsa and configurations
<djyoung4> i have install problems.  i have a hp pavallion entertainment dv2000 laptop and i try to install ubuntu 8.04 and i get an error
<Bossmanbeta> once SSH'ed into a server, is there a way to add local listening ports to forward (e.g. -L 1234:192.168.0.3:23) on the fly? Or must I log out and redo the SSH command?
<Tully12> rdw200169, if i were to have both monitors on one gpu would that make thing alot easier?
<rdw200169> Tully12, shouldn't matter, the BusID line takes care of that
<seektherapy> If so people need help in  	 irc://irc.freenode.net/alsa
<seektherapy> ASAP
<tritium> wolter: I'm glad you're happy, buddy
<rww> !ot | seektherapy
<ubottu> seektherapy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jarco> djyoung4, it is better to just say the error. That way if ppl know about it they can help :D
<wolter> tritium, haha, sometimes i dont say that intrepid is awesome, but those canonical guys are making some damn good effort.
<rdw200169> Tully12, but I don't know for sure; i think your problem right now is related to the 'modelines' in the Screen Configs
<djyoung4> ok i will try and figure that out
<rdw200169> Tully12, did that work at all?
<Tully12> rdw200169, the first screen works great, 2nd one even flash or show anything
<davew009> hey guys, in grub, ubuntu can work fine if specified the root and not uuid, right?
<tritium> wolter: yep
<rww> davew009: yeah
<davew009> thanks
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, cat /etc/resolv.conf returned one line and it was commented out
<wolter> tritium, wow, i knew mit's server was the fastest...
<rdw200169> Tully12, can you post the latest version of Xorg.X.log?
<bonez451> cwillu: can't get varlog to paste.. it dies .. in the attempt..
<roccity_> has anyone ever had problems with changing xorg and it affecting there wireless?
<bonez451> cwillu: suggestions on how to capture it and pastebin it?
<Tully12> rdw200169, sure
<cwillu> whatev, sorry, it's going to be a config setting on truecrypt, which I'm not really familiar with
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, yeah, you don't have a DNS server specified, did you manually assign the IP address
<cwillu> bonez451, how are you pasting it?
<tritium> wolter: probably depends on where you are
<cwillu> bonez451, I'd expect pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log would work
<cwillu> bonez451, (apt-get install pastebinit)
<roccity_> I was trying to get xinerama working and it didn't work but it would try and connect to my ethernet
<wolter> tritium, yeah, well, i am far away from it, but the national ubuntu servers (COsta Rica) are not as good... at all.
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, yeah, trying to get ssh working.  what should I do to get my DNS working?
<rdw200169> cwillu, that sounds useful. i've been copying + pasting
<blankthemuffin> I'm looking for a way to enable emulate the system beep function, is there an application which does this? By emulate I mean run though the normal sound system, rather than the PC speaker.
<dartagnon1234> I can actually putty into my comp so that should save a couple seconds : P
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, the easiest way is to set it in System -> Administration -> Network
<whatev> cwillu well do you know how i can mount a filesystem with 755 permissions on every file?
<rsteckler> Other than disable root ssh, close all ports except http and 8080 (tomcat), change phpmyadmin's folder, is there anything else I need to do to secure my server?
<ethana2> so I've got sound out of my headest
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, I tried looking in there a few times... I didn't see anything that sounded like gateway or dns
<bonez451> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/f539c8fb5
<ethana2> headset**
<ethana2> but it's not working with pulseaudio
<bonez451> cwillu: there ya go
<ethana2> it crashes everything
<ethana2> it crashes the server, every app that tries to play sound
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, fine, just edit resolv.conf to get it working for now; make sure that's the problem
<ethana2> I have to restart
<ethana2> or log out
<rdw200169> just add this line to it:
<tritium> wolter: gotcha
<davew009> quick question for my grub again, i have ubuntu installed on /dev/sda6, which is, with its swap partition on /dev/sda3, so in grub should i point root to sda6 or sda3?
<cwillu> whatev, mount ... -o umask=... should do something for you
<cwillu> bonez451, thanks
<wolter> allquixotic, hey, whats up. I haven't been able to fix this problem I fight with, but I wanted to tell you that the 180 driver for nvidia is now available from the restricted repos on intrepid
<ethana2> davew009: the root is /dev/sda6
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, gimme a sec.
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, no problem
<miranda_psi> whatev: if its a filesystem that supports linux  permissions then it can be done, otherwise just mount it using an fstab entry with the option umask=0022
<davew009> ethan, fanastic man, thanks a bunch
<ethana2> davew009: no problem
<Tully12> rdw200169, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109685/
<bonez451> cwillu: is this like brain surgery... over the phone? hehe
<whatev> cwillu looks like i need "rw,sync,utf8,uid=1000,umask=0000"
<anonbadger> hello room
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, nameserver 208.67.222.222
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, that's opendns, it's safe
<anonbadger> I am having some trouble burning the ubuntu iso to disc
<Bossmanbeta> wow
<Bossmanbeta> it is doable
<anonbadger> what am I doing wrong?
<Bossmanbeta> O.O
<ethana2> anonbadger: how did you get the image?
<Paddy_EIRE> anonbadger, what OS are you on
<Paddy_EIRE> anonbadger, if you are on windows use "imgburn"
<anonbadger> I downloaded it with bittorrent
<Tully12> anonbadger, what program and you trying to use
<Hilikus> hey guys, what program do you recommend to burn dvds? i want something that lets me do multisession dvds
<ethana2> anonbadger: ok good, that means the file should be already checksummed
<cwillu> whatev, okay, you're on intel already (which isn't surprising)
<cwillu> bah
<anonbadger> and tried burning it with NERO in windows AND using the Fedora burning program
<cwillu> bonez451, ^^^
<Paddy_EIRE> anonbadger, And you have a .iso file yes?
<cwillu> bonez451, sec though, something else isn't right
<anonbadger> yes .iso
<Paddy_EIRE> anonbadger, use imgburn
<bonez451> cwillu: ok..
<Paddy_EIRE> anonbadger, http://www.imgburn.com/
<anonbadger> ok thanks
<Tully12> anonbadger, have you conf'd your bios to boot from cd first?
<anonbadger> yes that's ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Simplicity.. just to get you on your way anonbadger .. keep it simple :)
<anonbadger> the image would not burn to disc
<ice_cream> o.O fx and xchat look so much better with a diff gtk2 theme
<ethana2> ethan@home:~$ pactl load-module module-alsa-sink device=bluetooth
<ethana2> Connection failure: Connection refused
<John```> I got cut off
<wolter> tritium, drivers finished installing.. should i just reboot, or just relog?
<cwillu> bonez451, in section "screen"...
<cwillu>  SubSection "Display"
<cwillu>                Virtual 1280 1024
<cwillu>         EndSubSection
<tritium> wolter: it's up to you.
<cwillu> bonez451, add that
<rdw200169> Tully12, ah, line 172: (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
<cwillu> bonez451, and restart x
<wolter> tritium, so relog is fine to use the new drivers?
<whatev> cwillu yeah those mount options worked :D
<cwillu> whatev, k :p
<tritium> wolter: yes
<whatev> thanks for the help
<John```> my question was.. How to restore the 'gnome foot icon' on the panel in ubuntu 8.04... current screen resolution is 1024x768...
<greatcaffeine> Does anyone know if there's a way to increase the amount of VRAM used by Intel graphics cards?
<ice_cream> and  nice package gtk-chtheme
<ethana2> greatcaffeine: nope.
<ethana2> greatcaffeine: vRAM is all built in and the driver will use all that's available
<ethana2> no wait, wait
<ethana2> intel
<ethana2> whoops
<greatcaffeine> hehe
<ethana2> erm
<greatcaffeine> Yeah, it's a GMA 950.
<ethana2> I think so, but I don't know how
<greatcaffeine> No BIOS options, unfortunately. :(
<ethana2> I think it may be a BIO-
<ethana2> oh
<cdenny> when i try to change the default mail client in firefox for mailto, evolution is the only one and i want to use thunderbird.  how do i add it?
<cwillu> greatcaffeine, the driver should manage it internally
<ethana2> cwillu: he has no vRAM
<ethana2> only system RAM
<allquixotic> wolter: Good to know
<ethana2> it's all software
<cwillu> greatcaffeine, """For the 830M and later, the driver will  automatically  size  its
<cwillu>        memory  allocation  according  to the features it will support.  There‐
<cwillu>        fore, the VideoRam option, which in the  past  had  been  necessary  to
<cwillu>        allow  more  than  some  small amount of memory to be allocated, is now
<cwillu>        ignored."""
<rdw200169> Tully12, take a shot at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109686/
<cwillu> ethana2, you of little faith :p
<ethana2> cwillu: ?
<dracnoc> cdenny: change your preffered email in System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<jtaji> cdenny: set it in system > prefs > preferred applications
<cwillu> ethana2, and the amount of system ram it uses is managed by the driver
<wolter> hey allquixotic and tritium !!! My problem got fixed! At least till now... THANK YOU SO MUCH
<ethana2> cwillu: yeah.....
<ethana2> cwillu: what's with the 'little faith' thing/
<tritium> wolter: that rocks!  Nice job, man.
<greatcaffeine> Well, next question then...  anyone know why xorg.conf is completely blank in Ubuntu 9.04?
<cdenny> YAY!!!
<cwillu> ethana2, "he has no vRAM"
<ethana2> correct.
<rww> greatcaffeine: Jaunty support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<ethana2> intel integrated
<cdenny> thank you so much, i love this channel!
<ethana2> system RAM only
<greatcaffeine> rww: thanks
<wolter> tritium, nice job... YOU nice job. Thank YOU.
<cwillu> ethana2, in response to me saying it was managed internally
<rww> greatcaffeine: the probable answer, though, is "because Xorg autodetects it all"
 * ethana2 is confused now
<tritium> wolter: any time, buddy!
<ethana2> am I going to get my bluetooth headset working tonigh?
<cwillu> ethana2, probably not
<ethana2> or should I just give up until tomorrow/
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, so that worked.. am I going to have to do that every time I restart?
<rww> ethana2: I'm guessing you tried the stuff in !bluetooth already?
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, yes, until you set it in the Gnome Network Manger thing, or in /etc/network/interfaces
<ethana2> rww: yes
<ethana2> rww: I got it to play sound
<ethana2> I just can't get it to not brutally murder pulseaudio
<allquixotic> wolter: How did you fix it?
<rww> ethana2: can't say I blame it. I want to brutally murder PulseAudio regularly.
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, what line should I add to my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<wolter> allquixotic, i installed the nvidia-glx-180 package from the repos, like you said, it was all about the video drivers...
<wolter> allquixotic, should I run nvidia-xconfig to get all the effects enabled?
<wolter> i mean, tritium
<tritium> wolter: which effects?
<allquixotic> wolter: No, if you were using the binary drivers before then nvidia-xconfig won't do anything more for you
<cwillu> wolter, appearances | effects | ->extra should do it
<wolter> tritium, i dont know... with nvidia-xconfig there is always an extra section with a lot of options
<wolter> ah
<DWITA_99> why am I always banned freom dalnet
<DWITA_99> why am I always banned from dalnet
<tritium> DWITA_99: this is freenode, not dalnet
<rww> DWITA_99: No idea. Go ask dalnet.
<wolter> cwillu, not those effects, i have compiz enabled... i mean the buffer stuff and all that alien gpu options
<DWITA_99> sorry
<tritium> wolter: if you're referring to compiz stuff, see cwillu's response above
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, use dns-nameservers
<cwillu> wolter, nvidia-settings?
<cwillu> bonez451, still there?
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, i.e. in the section for the interface for the internet, which should have been set up already w/ the address/netmask/gateway, add the line 'dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222'
<wolter> cwillu, thanks then
<wolter> haha
<rdw200169> dartagnon1234, here's where i found your answer, if you want to read more: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<tritium> rdw200169: excellent use of a good reference
<Tully12> rdw200169, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109689/  <-- I GOT IT!
<rdw200169> tritium, i try to help
<dartagnon1234> rdw200169, thanks-you've been a big help.
<tritium> rdw200169: nice work.  Thanks!
<Tully12> rdw200169, thanks alot for your help man i really appreciate it
<rdw200169> Tully12, hey, not to much different from what i did ;)  you found the very well hidden nvidia driver documentation; that, or a good forum...
<cwillu> is there anyway to make aptitude reinstall do a purge of the package, rather than just doing a normal reinstall?
<rdw200169> Tully12, hey, no problem !
<rdw200169> Tully12, i remember what heck i've been through trying to do the same thing...
<Hilikus> hey guys, how can i split a file into several parts but so that they don't have to be all the same size? i just want the first slice to be of a different size and everything else the same
<dracnoc> cwillu: add the --purge option to the command
<rdw200169> Tully12, ah, i see what it was: you aren't using DFP monitors (digital)
<rdw200169> Tully12, i should have put CRT in the modelines...
<Diehardy> hello
<cwillu> dracnoc, thanks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I formatted a Sata drve on my computer but it wont let me make a new folder or copy paste anything on to the drive for back up any idea why?
<rdw200169> Tully12, shoot, you could *seriously* upgrade your monitors!  i'm running dual on a Geforce 7X series and i've got much higher resolutions, + 3D acceleration
<cwillu> dracnoc, --purge isn't a commandline option in man though
<Tully12> rdw200169, i didnt do that nvidia-settings did LOL, so idk dumb luck i guess
<Diehardy> are there any actual chat rooms i can go to?
<rdw200169> Tully12, yeah, that's what it did then
<rww> !ot | Diehardy
<rdw200169> Tully12, it only made a couple minor changes
<ubottu> Diehardy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dracnoc> cwillu: try it without the --
<Diehardy> !ot
<cwillu> dracnoc, that's a purge then, not a reinstall
<Tully12> well rdw200169, thanks again for everything, im off to go customize everything to hell and back nao
<rdw200169> Tully12, does compiz work on ea. screen?
<ziggles> hi guys, if i want to make a host on my network respond to something.domain.com, what should be installed on that host?  do i need bind?
<rww> U-b-u-n-t-u: Newly-formatted drives are often configured to be only writable by root. You could try "sudo chown -R yourusername:yourgroup /path/to/mountpoint" or "sudo chmod -R ugo+rwx /path/to/mountpoint" to remedy that.
<Tully12> rdw200169, yep everything wigglez
<cwillu> dracnoc, nvm, just using dpkg directly
<dracnoc> cwillu: lol, fair enough.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> rww thanks and its mounted in media/disk
<rdw200169> Tully12, you may notice that video and such doesn't work right; if that's the case, you just disable compiz on *one* the monitors; it was a bug in compiz.  i don't know if it's there anymore; i'm still using 8.04
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its that where it should be?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is*
<rww> U-b-u-n-t-u: sounds about right. You'd replace "/path/to/mountpoint" with "/media/disk/" in the commands above.
<Tully12> ahh ok thanks rdw200169 for the tip
 * cwillu purges hal and pm-utils
<U-b-u-n-t-u> rww thanks I am going to change the permissions now then
<rdw200169> Tully12, in order to do that, (Alt+F2 for all this): metacity --replace; move mouse to the screen you want compiz on; then: compiz --only-current-screen
<moviebox> Hi - When I type in places it does auto spell check - but it is set to another country's language somewhere - how can I change it to English ? ?
<ziggles> anyone know how i can name a computer something like host.domain.com ?
<Tully12> rdw200169, saved that cuz i wont remember it lol
<rdw200169> Tully12, even though you can't drag windows b/w the screens, the benefit is that you can do full screen on *one* screen; i.e. watch a movie on one and play a wine game on the other, and still be able to mouse b/w them
<rdw200169> Tully12, i do that alot!
<cwillu> yay, I can reboot from the menu again :p
<U-b-u-n-t-u> rww worked perfectly thanks!
<cwillu> rdw200169, most apps  (well, movie players, and some games) do that even with xinerama
<rww> U-b-u-n-t-u: You're welcome! Glad I could help :)
<Hilikus> how can i split a file into several parts but so that they don't have to be all the same size? i just want the first slice to be of a different size and everything else the same
<cwillu> rdw200169, i.e., doubleclick totem on one screen, you can still drag stuff from screen to screen, and totem's fullscreen stays on the screen it started on
<John```> How to restore the 'gnome foot icon' on the panel in ubuntu 8.04... current screen resolution is 1024x768...
<MethinX> I have a question concerning Auto CAD for Linux.... does it exist?
<rdw200169> cwillu, yes, you just can't drag stuff, and there won't be icons on the desktop on Screen1
<cwillu> rdw200169, ... no.
<rdw200169> cwillu, but the mouse goes freely back and forth
<mib_lr2xdd> how can i change the destination folder for a download that has already been added to transmission? 8.04 and Transmission 1.22
<cwillu> rdw200169, I've got compiz on both screens, normal dual screen setup, can drag windows across, and can fullscreen normally (i.e., to one monitor)
<sybase> hi
<rdw200169> cwillu, Nvidia?
<KungfuJoe> What is the difference between Hardy, Feisty, etc, and How do I know which one I have?
<MethinX> !autocad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autocad
<ziggles> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<MethinX> !CAD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CAD
<cwillu> rdw200169, nvidia, radeon and intel, I've done it on them all :p
<shadok> KungfuJoe: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ziggles> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<rww> !version | KungfuJoe
<ubottu> KungfuJoe: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ziggles> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<rww> !botabuse > ziggles
<ubottu> ziggles, please see my private message
<cwillu> rdw200169, this desktop is nvidia, 2x1280x1024
<lanoxx-> where does ubuntu store source code for applications?
<cwillu> lanoxx-, apt-get source <packagename> will download the source for that package
<rdw200169> cwillu, i found that since i have un-equal monitor sizes, that it was *much* more reliable having completely separate screens; that and the compiz problem i already mentioned
<rdw200169> cwillu, i'm still using 8.04, i haven't tried w/8.10
 * cwillu shrugs at rdw200169
<cwillu> rdw200169, been doing this since 7.04
<lanoxx-> cwillu, thx
<rww> KungfuJoe: You can find out which version of Ubuntu you have with "lsb_release -a". Hardy, Feisty, etc. are different versions of Ubuntu; you can see a list of all Ubuntu versions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<KungfuJoe> Ok, so I have intrepid. Does it make a huge diff which one I have? I'm under the impression that these are codenames for the different releases, right?
<cwillu> rdw200169, what was the compiz problem you were having?
<lanoxx-> cwillu, what the respective command for aptitude?
<ziggles> Anyone know how to rename a host to host.domain.com ???
<rdw200169> cwillu, choppy video w/compiz on both screens
<jtaji> KungfuJoe: you have hte latest, 8.10 (october 2008)
 * Tully12 hi fives rdw200169 and hands him 12 dollars worth of asian porn
<cwillu> lanoxx-, no idea, but I'd imagine aptitude --help would tell you :p
<KungfuJoe> Ok, thanks guys
<cwillu> lanoxx-, aptitude isn't really giving you anything for that case though
<rww> KungfuJoe: Intrepid is the current version of Ubuntu. It was released in October, 2008 and will be supported until April, 2010. The next version of Ubuntu will be coming out this April.
<KungfuJoe> Jtaji: Porn's free
<KungfuJoe> Cool, thanks guys
<cwillu> rdw200169, ah, I just turn off vsync
 * rdw200169 goes to bed; he has a lot of college stuff to do tomorrow!
<cwillu> rdw200169, unredirect fullscreen might help too
<lanoxx-> cwillu, where are the sources stored after i downloaded them?
<Azharn> In bash, how do I add tables to a database?
<Azharn> (in mysql)
<cwillu> lanoxx-, folder in the current directory
<webbhawk_h4x0r58> im trying to d/l ubuntu .. im in firefox and it says it has zero bytes remaining to d/l .. in firefox
<webbhawk_h4x0r58> but it wont finish
<webbhawk_h4x0r58> says unknown time remaining
<John```> did u try a different mirror webbhawk_h4x0r58?
<rolnzyx> I am trying to make a launcher icon that runs a command on a terminal and doesn't close it wen I am finished. I can't find that "dont close terminal" option. Any hints?
<c0l2e1> how can I fix my Compaq Presario 2100 to work with Taxan Projector??
<webbhawk_h4x0r58> John```: not yet it took 27 mins to d/l this one
<webbhawk_h4x0r58> and its stuck
<wolter> is there a downloadable pygtk tutorial/ref manual from the ubuntu repository? the pygtk site is down...
<cwillu> rdw200169, might have some luck just setting the refresh rate by hand for compiz (turning off auto-detect)
<John```> id try downloading from a different mirror
<adante> howdy - anybody know of a guide for installing a copy of ubuntu onto a hdd for use in a laptop without cdrom/floppy, using a windows based machine?
<jtaji> wolter: aptitude search python-gtk
<c0l2e1> how can I fix my Compaq Presario 2100 to work with LCD Projector
<jtaji> !install | adante
<ubottu> adante: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ziggles> can someone please point me in the right direction for naming my computer as such: host.domain.com ???
<jtaji> ziggles: put host in /etc/hostname, in /etc/hosts leave the 127.0.0.1 line alone but in the next line put: IP host.domain.com host
<TelQuel> hey, anyone around...
<jtaji> ziggles: then sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname
<moviebox> Is samba & samba tools all I need install to access a windows computer on my network ?
<MethinX> Hi all, can anyone help me find a program?
<ziggles> jtaji: thank you but will this only work on host with the edited hosts file?
<TelQuel> I have a very basic question about keyboard settings: why do my shift number keys not give the correct symbols and backslash does not work...
<ziggles> jtaji: i was hoping to setup the computer so i could reach it from anywhere on the net by using a fqdn
<moviebox> MethinX; What are you looking for?
<TelQuel> I have tried setting my keyboard layout to toshiba sattelite but it is the wrong model or something because the keys are not mapping properly.
<c0l2e1> how can I fix my Compaq Presario 2100 to work with LCD Projector
<adante> thanks jtaji
<jtaji> ziggles: you're using a cable modem, with a router?
<rolnzyx> I am trying to make a desktop launcher icon that runs a command on a terminal and doesn't close it when it's finished . If I do right click on the desktop and then select create launcher, I can't find that "don't close terminal option" Any help making a that non closing terminal launcher?
<ziggles> yep
<ziggles> oh sorry, the host i want to do this on is not
<jtaji> ziggles: your hostname in ubuntu doesn't really matter
<TelQuel> anyone know why my keyboard will not function correctlyÉ
<ziggles> jtaji: the host i would like to set this up on is exposed to the net... no router blocking
<jtaji> ziggles: go to dyndns.com and get yourself a free domain name, and probably your router has a ddns client which can update that domain name with your current IP
<TelQuel> that accented E was meant to be a question mark... wait, is my keyboard set to french perhapsÉ
<seektherapy> How can i find my configurations for my sound card?
<cwillu> TelQuel, yesÉ
<TelQuel> how the hell do I make it englishÉ
<MethinX> Could anyone help me find a program that resembles AutoCAD? or any type of program that designs homes?
<Azharn> In bash, how do I create mysql tables within a database?
<jtaji> ziggles: you still only have 1 dynamic IP address from comcast so you'll want to use dyndns to map that to a domain name
<Paddy_EIRE> Gah.. selinux is a pest
<Paddy_EIRE> woops
<TelQuel> I am trying to switch to usa in keyboard layouts instead of canada but it won let me
<jtaji> ziggles: you can set your linux system up with that dyndns domain name.. or do you own your own domain name?
<ziggles> jtaji: i have my own :)
<TelQuel> the keyboard settings have not saved or something
<ziggles> jtaji: if i set the host's dns servers to point at the same DNS that my domain points at... can i then simply rename the host and have it pinging?
<TelQuel> ???
<TelQuel> AHA!
<TelQuel> finally I have struck a blow for functionality with this infernal machine.
<mooja> hey, new to linux - can 'ls' command show the size of each directory like windows explorer? I would like to sort directories by their size, but can't find how to do it in a man page
<TelQuel> Ahhh to be able to punctuate again! Is this what separates man from beast?
<jtaji> ziggles: the problem is your comcast IP address can change
<ziggles> ah
<jtaji> ziggles: unless you want to use and pay for dyndns's custom dns, you can set a CNAME in your domain's zone to point to the free dyndns domain
<ziggles> jtaji: what if my IP was static?
<jtaji> ziggles: then it's easy :)
<ziggles> jtaji: lol awesome because i have ANOTHER host i need to do this for that 100% of the time has a static ip
<somethingclever> i know about wine, i use it and love it, is there anything to run mac apps (intel based apps) on linux
<somethingclever> ?
<ziggles> jtaji: is it as easy as just setting the record in the nameserver?
<TelQuel> does anyone know of other office software aside from openOffice that is good?
<TelQuel> also free.
<patmanpato> is there a way (or tool) to upgrade nvidia drivers to 180.22 ? (im using 177.82 in intrepid)
<DasEi> TelQuel: abiword
<ice_cream> i suppose you could find separate apps not all bundled in a suite
<cwillu> TelQuel, koffice
<jtaji> TelQuel: there is koffice, and abiword/gnumeric/etc..., we'll leave the evaluation to you ;)
<ziggles> jtaji: maybe an A record?
<TelQuel> what do you fellas use?
<jtaji> jtaji: yeah
<ziggles> jtaji: that's really it?! lol... i have been blowing this out of proportion i think lol.
<ziggles> jtaji: thanks man!
<TelQuel> I need something that accomodates the navy blue background/white text layout for word processing because I write a lot and it hurts my eyes to use black/white.
<jtaji> ziggles: yeah no problem
<cwillu> Technoviking, so you're really looking for a good text editor/word processor in particular
<ziggles> jtaji: sorry one more Q.  Does the host need any kind of configuration?
<cwillu> TelQuel, ^^^
<ice_cream> white text doesnt hurt your eyes? o.O
<cwillu> TelQuel, abiword in fullscreen mode perhaps?
<cwillu> ice_cream, inverted colour schemes have uses
<jtaji> ziggles: you might want/need to set the IP statically in /etc/network/interfaces
<ardchoille> TelQuel: Thought about changing your gtk theme?  http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2
<ice_cream> i've sort of setup my own little light blue theme with varied black and white text
<ziggles> jtaji: got it, thanks again sir!
<ice_cream> but to type a lot on a dark background with white text...i dont see how that'd make it easier on the eyes
<cwillu> ice_cream, less light
<TelQuel> Yeah, I want to try to get my whole system the least eye-blazing I can. Does anyone know how to change colour layout in openoffice?
<ziggles> god i want some ice cream
<cwillu> ice_cream, especially on a crt, staring at a black screen all day is _way_ easier on the eyes
<cwillu> ice_cream, don't forget, you don't have to keep contrast and brightness cranked up on the monitor :p
<TelQuel> ice cream: the brain does a very poor job with monochromatic contrast
<TelQuel> ice cream: that is why so many optical illusions involve grayscale
<ice_cream> k
<patmanpato> anyone know if there is there a way (or tool) to upgrade nvidia drivers to 180.22 ? (im using 177.82 in intrepid)
<jtaji> TelQuel: Tools > Options ... OpenOffice.org > Appearance
<cwillu> patmanpato, apt-get install nvidia-glx-180?
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx-180 | patmanpato
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<cwillu> patmanpato, (I only found out about that today, I'd been using a ppa with -180 in it before)
 * cwillu huggles tritium in patmanpato's general direction
<patmanpato> cwillu: oooh, ill try it
<patmanpato> :P
<TelQuel> I installed ubuntu as a backup for my windows XP installation but I think I am going to completely eliminate my doze now.
<TelQuel> jtaji: thanks.
<jtaji> TelQuel: enjoy
<TelQuel> Now I need to gets some fonts like palantino
<patmanpato> haha, eliminate ur doze :P sounds funny
<TelQuel> so that my prof accepts my damned papers heh.
<TelQuel> haha, I am working the overnight shift... eliminating doze is a big priority!
<cwillu> TelQuel, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cwillu> TelQuel, installs flash, mp3 codec support, and the ms fonts
<cwillu> among other things
<TelQuel> my windows installation got a nasty case of the vundo virus last week... came through java
<nightrid3r> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<ubuntnew> TelQuel: what does that virus do
<TelQuel> a lot.
<ipooptoomuch> i have ubuntu 8.04 is the laptop killing bug patched in this version?
<TelQuel> the newer incarnations install themselves in a plethora of different places
<ipooptoomuch> i read around and i cant figure it out
<TelQuel> and rename themselves frequently
<MrPeepers310>  hey in kde 3 i had a setting were a windows toolbar (i.e. File, edit, etc...) would show up on the top of the desktop. (like in mac os X) now in 4 that toolbar just pops out and acts as an actual window. Is there a way to undo that mac osX style setting?
<quein> Is there away to remember to hookup to a shared folder on another computer - I guess same as or similar to mapping a drive in windows ?
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, I can't decide whether to ignore you or to answer your question (might start by using a, um,  different, nick
<TelQuel> then it spies on you for a while hoping that you buy some stuff online or what have you.
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, but which bug?
<ipooptoomuch> the one that makes your hard drive park and unpark
<ipooptoomuch> with ac power on
<TelQuel> Then it starts trying to hijack your administrator account and if your virus protection is weak then its pretty much game-over
<skate2> is there a keyboard shortcut for showing your desktop?
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, don't know.  Haven't had any issues myself
<TelQuel> if you try to remove it it often remotely downloads another copy somewhere else, pretty annoying
<ubuntnew> wow, that's pretty bad
<cwillu> bug #104535
<TelQuel> worst virus I've dealt with in years
<ubuntnew> have u kill it
<cwillu> ubottu, bug #104535
<cwillu> and listen when I talk to you
 * cwillu smacks the bot
<TelQuel> I'm just going to wipe my windows installation because it is dirty anyway and I am thinking of expanding my familiarity and partition size for Ubuntu heh
<ubuntnew> good for u
<TelQuel> the real kicker is that it came in through sun's java platform
<TelQuel> I sort of feel like I'd rather not run even the outside chance of having this sort of thing happen again. heh.
<Flannel> TelQuel: Please keep the discussion on topic.  Windows Viruses aren't.
<HayesWilliams> i am chasing a bug in ifconfig and i need an ip address someone pm it to me!
<ipooptoomuch> i keep windows install on seperate partition it makes wiping easy...theres a cd iso somewhere that will auto install windows with one keypress
<TelQuel> flannel: sorry, I got asked a question and got carried away with the answer.
<mib_lr2xdd> how can i change the destination folder for a download that has already been added to transmission? 8.04 and Transmission 1.22
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<TelQuel> anyone know of a good beginner guide for using the terminal?
<ardchoille> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dmsuperman> TelQuel: You mean using bash?
<dmsuperman> !bash
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, seems to imply that it's fixed in hardy and intrepid
<ipooptoomuch> thanks... i read and i wanted to make sure
<TelQuel> indeed, thanks ubottu
<dmsuperman>  !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntnew> heh, i guess ubottu is a robot
<werdnum> !best | ubottu
<ubottu> werdnum: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TelQuel> I am polite even to NPCs haa
<ipooptoomuch> i used an ubuntu 5 cd and did all the upgrades to 8.04... is my install going to be slower than a clean install from a 8.04 cd
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, launchpad.net is usually fairly authoritative information
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, way more authoritative than something like ubuntuforums, for instance
<ipooptoomuch> thanks
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: I would generally avoid a full upgrade, especially one with so many versions, and instead just do a fresh reinstall
<Tekumel> I'd like to install Teamspeak Server from the package repository (instead of downloading from Teamspeak's website), but I don't want to run as a default user. How would I go about changing the user it runs as at startup?
<phorensic> My playlist in vlc doesn't let me drag and drop items into it. Also VLC will not change the skin, it remains on a certain one even after sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc then reinstall, any ideas?
<ipooptoomuch> well i used ubuntu 5 because my laptop has no external drives other than the hard drive (i used a desktop to install it to the hard drive and then moved the hard drive to my laptop in the middle of the conversion)
<ipooptoomuch> er
<ipooptoomuch> installation
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: You could run a network install if your laptop supports booting from the network
<phorensic> ipooptoomuch: USB install???
<ipooptoomuch> no usb support
<dmsuperman> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ipooptoomuch> and i tried network and never got it to work
<TelQuel> I am trying to get the restricted extras package but I keep getting an error saying it is temporarily unavailable. What gives? I need those fonts. heh.
<TelQuel> ahhh it's because there's an update running
<fmeff001> what can i do, if there's no keycode assigned to my Super_L-key???
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: Either way, linux isn't typically like windows, you can usually move it around and it will continue to function normally
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: Try putting the drive in your desktop and installing the latest version there, then move it back
<ipooptoomuch> but this is the only thing that worked out of my 8 os cds
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: Intrepid Alternate install CD doesn't work?
<ipooptoomuch> i havent tried... and i dont want to go through and reinstall from the same old cd in case it wont work
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: Well, just keep it in mind, if you end up having issues because of all the upgrades, then that's one way you may be able to get the latest version installed
<Usman> Hi
<ipooptoomuch> yeah i had to download over 1000 packages... its doing its job
<Usman> I have a problem detecting the wireless network card of my laptop with Ubuntu
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, dmsuperman, that being said, it's possible to have a clean install through a bunch of upgrades, but it really helps to know what the major changes were for each update, and then checking the workarounds added and removing the ones you don't actually need
<Usman> Laptop is HP Pavilion DV 1251NR
<dmsuperman> cwillu: It's certainly possible, but with that many changes you're a lot more likely to have a conflict
<ipooptoomuch> well... worst case scenario what kind of performance hit am i looking at
<Usman> and Ubuntu version 8.04
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: Theoretically none
<Usman> can anyone help me with detecting it?
<Flynsarmy> What's a bluetooth GUI program i can use for gnome?
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, after it's all done, creating a new user (admin, etc) to use instead of the one you started with will get rid of some clutter
<c0l2e1> how can I fix my ubuntu to work with LCD Projector?
<ipooptoomuch> yeah this pentium 3 386mb ram is about as fast as my p4 2gb ram windows machine
<dmsuperman> Usman: Try typing "lspci" and pasting the results into http://pastebin.com/ then give us the URL it takes you to
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: Doesn't it have one already installed?
<TelQuel> what browser do you guys use?
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, the default bluetooth icon isn't appearing in my taskbar. i dunno how to get it back. gnome-bluetooth is installed
<TelQuel> FF?
<dmsuperman> !poll | TelQuel
<ubottu> TelQuel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ipooptoomuch> yeah
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: system-prefs-bluetooth
<Usman> Okay,I am doing it now
<Usman> 2 mins
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, already tried it. i set it to appear always. no dice. i also went applications - accessories - bluetooth ifle sharing and now have an icon up there. but when i right click all i hvae is 'about' and 'quit'
<ipooptoomuch> once i get up to 10+ tabs though i get lag but thats on this $200 beater laptop
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: Type "bluetooth-properties" into a terminal and see what it says
<Flynsarmy> dmsuperman, no output
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: Does it return you to a prompt or continue to run something?
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: Is it a laptop, the bluetooth is turned on and everything
<Flynsarmy> dmsuperman, returns to next prompt
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, it's a laptop. pretty sure the bluetooth is turne don because in the system - preferences - bluetooth is found my phone
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: What about "bluetooth-properties --singleton"
<dmsuperman> phorensic: Shouldn't matter, I don't even _have_ bluetooth but it opens up for me on my desktop
<Flynsarmy> dmsuperman, unknown option
<phorensic> dmsuperman: True .. it opens fine for me too...
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: try which bluetooth-properties
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, dmsuperman already got me doing that. it just went to next prompt with no output
<Usman> I am using intel wifi 5100agn lspci shows intel corporation unknown device 4327
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy: No, "which bluetooth-properties"
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: with the "which" in front?
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, i'm able to 'bond' my laptop with my phone but dunno how to transfer files. i did that by hitting the '+' button in the system - preferences - bluetooth
<ipooptoomuch> when i create a new user how do i make sure that user has admin access
<dmsuperman> Usman: Pastebin the entire output
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, dmsuperman /usr/bin/bluetooth-properties
<cwillu> ipooptoomuch, put him in the admin group
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: sudo usermod -a -G admin USER_NAME for the command line way to do it
<ipooptoomuch> oh theres gui shit here \o/ woot
<dmsuperman> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: bluetooth-browse
<ipooptoomuch> but i was named after a sailor
<menlo> I have a dell optiplex with integrated ADI 198x audio card. anyone knoow the way to get it running?
<dmsuperman> ipooptoomuch: That's no excuse
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, that got it! thanks!
<ipooptoomuch> sorry
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: hey
<phorensic> Flynsarmy: What I did was type in which blue and then hit tab and it gave me a list of programs starting with blue (autotab feature is very useful)
<Usman> I have sent it
<dmsuperman> Usman: You have to tell me the URL it takes you to
<Flynsarmy> phorensic, ok. thanks for the tip
<TelQuel> I am trying to install the ms fonts and I can do that by doing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" in terminal once my other updates are done, correct?
<clearzen> so I want to make a raid array that is larger than 2TB do I need to be running 64 bit software to do this?
<Usman> http://pastebin.com/m7bd46011
<cwillu> clearzen, don't think so
<Usman> I got this URL http://pastebin.com/m7bd46011
<clearzen> I have heard that there is a problem with the memory addressing on 32 bit systems on volumes above 2TB. That is will only show 2 TB and not the actual space available
<cwillu> clearzen, memory addressing isn't related to harddrives though
<phorensic> clearzen: I don't think that matters, is this hardware or softwre raid?
<clearzen> It's hardware
<dmsuperman> TelQuel: You could just do sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts but yeah I think that does it too
<cwillu> clearzen, unless you have a bugreport about it
<cwillu> TelQuel, yes, and also a bunch of other useful stuff
<phorensic> clearzen: I can't se this being a problem at all.
<Usman> Yes I have sent you the URL
<TelQuel> hrm why do I get an error window when I try to visit youtube? haha. I am using firefox and it seems to think I am trying to install something to www.youtube.com on my hard drive or something.
<cwillu> clearzen, the 32/64bit is about how much address space (ram, basically) a single process (program) can use
<cwillu> clearzen, you can even use more that 4gb memory on a 32bit os, as long as the os support pae.  Any given program would still only be able to use at most 4gb of ram though
<skate2> 3gb ram vs up to 8gb?
<dmsuperman> So I'm reading this about how to use bluetooth, but what if lsusb doesn't list my bluetooth adapter? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nightrid3r> wow after messing arround for 6 months i finaly got my laptop resolution right, managed to find a driver in .deb format for my SIS 771/671 laptop chip
<cwillu> skate2, it's quite a bit more actually, but it's only implemented incrementally by motherboards
<Tekumel> I'd like to install Teamspeak Server from the package repository (instead of downloading from Teamspeak's website), but I don't want to run as a default user. How would I go about changing the user it runs as at startup?
<clearzen> phorensic: well look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3fs#Size_limits am I reading it wrong?
<cwillu> skate2, 64 GB
<phorensic> clearzen: One possibility is the file system you are using, lemme see the doc
<phorensic> brb
<nightrid3r> for those interrested see wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelineaC1541
<cwillu> clearzen, that's the file system, unrelated to 32bit/64bit processors
<skate2> cool
<cwillu> clearzen, 8kb block size is up to 16tb, as listed on that page
<nightrid3r> cwillu: on a very low level it might be relevant when blockcount goes over max adress size
<clearzen> yeah, but I can only get a 8kib block size with a alpha architecture
<cwillu> clearzen, eh?
<cwillu> clearzen, block size is set by the file system, nothing to do with the hardware
<clearzen> sorry 8kib pages like alpha
<cwillu> clearzen, ext4 (which is supported in jaunty when that comes out, and can also be used in intrepid with some changes) supports up to 1 exabyte filesystems, and 16tb files
<ubuntnew> how to set firefox work with mplayer-plugin
<cwillu> clearzen, this isn't talking about vm pages
<clearzen> look at the note for 8kib block sizes
<nightrid3r> wow 16tb files for ma pron :)
<phorensic> cwillu: ext4? What additions did they make is is just larger file size support?
<cwillu> phorensic, there's lots of changes
<clearzen> anyway, I'm using 6.06. Could I still use ext4 partitions?
<theatrus> clearzen, not without upgrading your kernel manually
<TelQuel> hrm how do I adjust my screen brightness? It's not under appearance?
<cwillu> clearzen, okay, so 16tb then
<cwillu> clearzen, you'd need to be using a kernel with ext4 support.  intrepid's is the earliest with ext4 support, and it's still flagged as dev there
<djyoung4> http://ihateliz.com/?id=2v6e5z71xo5qvolx8v5v0edkdlbg3d
<clearzen> cwillu: at what point during partitioning can I specify block size?
<cwillu> clearzen, if you're planning on using a raid, you really should have a good understanding of all the commands, so I think I'm just going to refer you to the man pages
<clearzen> cwillu: well, I am not going to be setting this up for a few weeks so I have time to choose what I want to do.
<cwillu> clearzen, okay
<clearzen> cwillu: okay, I guess I'll just dig around
<cwillu> clearzen, if you have a spare drive, play around with lvm + dmraid + partitioning, to get a good grip on it
<adante> hi, is there no way for me to prep a hard drive for a ubuntu install (for a laptop with no floppy/cdrom) from another machine?
<clearzen> cwillu: or RTFM
<cwillu> clearzen, gparted can get some of that started, although you'll really want to understand everything that is involved
<Usman> dnsuperman: the link I got is:  http://pastebin.com/m7bd46011
<cwillu> clearzen, if you have to stay on 6.06 (or an old kernel, etc), you might also want to look at the other possible fs's
<nightrid3r> adante: must be very old laptop
<fmeff001> whats happening if i get keycodes for my Super_L and Super_R keys with <showkeys>, but xev only shows a keycode for Super_R????
<cwillu> clearzen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems#Limits
<cwillu> clearzen, jfs might be useful
<clearzen> cwillu: sweet thanks for the link
<adante> nightrid3r: its somewhat old, yes thanks for your concern
<TelQuel> does anyone know where to adjust my screen's brightness? I do not see it in preferences.
<nightrid3r> adante: you can do it but i suggest you install xubuntu as it needs less resources than ubuntu
<clearzen> cwillu: i'm thinking raid 5 or 10 but I need to figure out the size limits involved and do some further study I think. Thanks.
<cwillu> clearzen, in a terminal, mkfs<tab> will give you a list of ones you should be able to use (although alot of them will be uninteresting)
<brotherhand> I'm having a problem with this random occurrence every couple minutes making the Login sound
<cwillu> clearzen, how many drives?
<adante> nightrid3r: thanks i was actually wondering if there was a guide to explain how this was done as i could not see anything in the community documentation
<brotherhand> it is accompanies by this log
<brotherhand> Jan 26 02:51:08 system kernel: [45640.143959] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 15
<brotherhand> Jan 26 02:51:08 system kernel: [34216.860694] usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16
<brotherhand> Jan 26 02:51:09 system kernel: [34217.051048] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<nightrid3r> adante: put hd in good laptop, install, put hd in old laptop, boot, :)
<clearzen> cwillu: if I do raid 10 I will use 8 drives
<brotherhand> there arent any performance problems, but can anybody tell me how to stop the Login sound from happening every couple minutes?
<nightrid3r> adante: it might complain about xorg but that can be solved
<clearzen> cwillu: I was thinking about the seagate 1.5TB
<cwillu> clearzen, I kinda prefer 10 if you're not on a budget that is severely restricting the number of drives you use
<Glu3> hey
<Glu3> im a guy
<clearzen> cwillu: yeah, scalability is always a plus
<adante> nightrid3r: hm so no way to do it by connecting hdd to good computer via usb, doing some steps and then plugging hdd into old laptop again?
<cwillu> clearzen, on the other hand, I'm also a fan of simply using dmraid/lvm instead of a hardware raid :p
<cwillu> clearzen, easier to switch hardware around, no raid card to die, etc
<nightrid3r> adante: no, /dev/hdXX settings have to match
<cwillu> nightrid3r, mounting et al happens by uuid now, not by physical device path
<nightrid3r> oh
<Usman> http://pastebin.com/m7bd46011 doo you have a lolution for this?
<skate2> i reassigned the keyboard shortcuts for volume up/down to ctrl+alt+up and ctrl+alt+down, but nothing happens when i press itl. any ideas?
<cwillu> nightrid3r, and it's /dev/sd* for most everything now too :p
<nightrid3r> learning something new evry day :)
<cwillu> skate2, if you have compiz enabled, make sure the desktop wall plugin isn't using those shortcuts (even if you don't have a vertical virtual desktop, it'll still grab the keys)
<skate2> i dont have compiz
<cwillu> no idea then
<nightrid3r> cwillu: so i guess adante can go with the usb thingy
<cwillu> nightrid3r, firm maybe :p
<nightrid3r> cool
<skate2> what's better to do for a laptop when turnin it off at night, hibernate or standby?
<cwillu> nightrid3r, I think the desktop installer won't install to a usb drive by default, but I don't know for sure
<cwillu> skate2, I just leave mine on, not really any practical difference between the two though
<PeoplesAdvocate> if I installed webmin using dpkg how to i uninstall everything that was installed with it?
<cwillu> either way, the drive should be in power saving
<skate2> cwillu,  neither use any battery power right?
<flodin> skate2: Standby will strain the battery
<Mechdave> PeoplesAdvocate, use sudo apt-get autoremove
<skate2> ah
<cwillu> PeoplesAdvocate, unless it keeps track, you'd have to know what you installed and remove it via dpkg/apt/synaptic/etc
<Mechdave> Oops dpkg
<PeoplesAdvocate> ok cool thanks
<cwillu> skate2, suspend will you a very slight amount of power (my laptop can stay suspended for days before it goes dead)
<cwillu> skate2, best thing is to leave it plugged in anyway
<skate2> cool
<skate2> i dont like leaving it plugged in because the charger uses a lot of electricity
<cwillu> skate2, modern batteries prefer to be tricklecharged, they should either be in use, or be plugged in
<cwillu> not really
<nightrid3r> PeoplesAdvocate: i don't think webmin installs additional software, except maybe some perl module which won't hurt your system
<cwillu> skate2, it's better for the battery life, which is a bigger win over all (longer time before it ends up in a landfill)
<TelQuel> anyone know whether I can set screen brightness in ubuntu?
<skate2> ok
<PeoplesAdvocate> what if it was a .deb ? does it apply or is there a easier way to uninstall
<TelQuel> I find it a bit eye-blazing at present
<cwillu> skate2, suspend/hibernate while plugged in with a fully charged battery should be negligable
<cwillu> TelQuel, I think it's under power settings
<cwillu> TelQuel, fn+left/right might do it too
<cwillu> PeoplesAdvocate, deb files are what apt/dpkg/synaptic do
<cwillu> PeoplesAdvocate, synaptic has a filter for 'local/obsolete' packages, which should list anything installed through a deb without a repository
<TelQuel> I don't see it under power settings
<phorensic> TelQuel: Cant do it manually on the monitor?
<PeoplesAdvocate> cwiilu: how do i get to it
<cwillu> PeoplesAdvocate, system | admin | synaptic
<TelQuel> it's a laptop, so no.
<phorensic> TelQuel: There should be a function shortcut on the lappy
<PeoplesAdvocate> cwillu: oh im sorry, im on the terminal, sorry forgot to mention that
<PeoplesAdvocate> im doing this via ssh
<phorensic> TelQuel: Try looking at the F-keys for a brightness icon
<PeoplesAdvocate> from work
<TelQuel> yeah, but without the shortcuts from windows software the function isn't going to do much.
<TelQuel> I have the function shortcut but it doesn't work in linux
<cwillu> TelQuel, uh, try it
<phorensic> TelQuel: Oh bummer.. mine works
<TelQuel> I have
<cwillu> TelQuel, what model of laptop?
<TelQuel> toshiba satellite
<cwillu> what model
<cwillu> exactly
<TelQuel> A100 I believe
<cwillu> ... can you check?  :p
<cwillu> this only work if I have good information to go on :p
<PeoplesAdvocate> haha
<TelQuel> it is the a100
<cwillu> k
<ayande> does ubuntu come with preinstalled firewall
<PeoplesAdvocate> yes
<PeoplesAdvocate> iptables
<cwillu> ayande, yes, but it's not enabled by default, nor do you generally need it
<ayande> i have a desktop edition
<ayande> oh
<cwillu> you don't need it unless you're planning on using it as a router/gateway, basically
<TelQuel> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<TelQuel> Stack Trace:
<TelQuel> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<PeoplesAdvocate> ayande: I use firestarter to mess with my firewall
<phorensic> ayande: If you are really paranoid there are a couple options you can use
<TelQuel> that's what happens when I try to use firefox now haha
<ayande> but doesnt that mean that ppl can connect to my pc through all ports?
<cwillu> TelQuel, sec
<cwillu> ayande, no, it doesn't work like that
<ayande> i need to install firestarter `?
<cwillu> ayande, people can only connect to a port that has an application listening on it
<ayande> i see
<PeoplesAdvocate> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ayande> so no need to set it
<PeoplesAdvocate> its only to configure your iptables
<cwillu> ayande, ubuntu has no applications listening on ports by default (windows does, which is the causes of alot of grief)
<cwillu> exactly
<ayande> PeoplesAdvocate will that mess things up at all?
<cwillu> s/causes/cause/
<ayande> i see thanks cwillu
<Usman> I have a problem detecting the wireless network card of my laptop with Ubuntu
<PeoplesAdvocate> ayande: no, you can always undo what you did
<Mechdave> cwillu, lol
<cwillu> Mechdave, eh?
<ayande> nice
<Usman> Laptop is HP Pavilion DV 1251NR
<cwillu> TelQuel, pastebin me the contents of lsmod
<cwillu> !pastebin | TelQuel
<ubottu> TelQuel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Usman> and Ubuntu version 8.04
<ayande> thanks PeoplesAdvocate, cwillu and other for helping
<ayande> chears
<PeoplesAdvocate> hold on
<ayande> i go try now
<ayande> me?
<Mechdave> cwillu, s/causes/cause = perl replace reg exp
<PeoplesAdvocate> let me get you the docs for it
<ayande> k
<cwillu> Mechdave, did you want an /r on the end of it so it'd be a vim search/replace? :p
<Mechdave> cwillu, can if you want but I can't drive vim :(
<PeoplesAdvocate> ayande: check this site out. Should have all info on firestarterhttp://www.fs-security.com/
<ayande> thanks alot
<TelQuel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109702/
<ayande> ill lread up
<Mechdave> cwillu, I also missed the / off the end
<cwillu> Mechdave, 'i', 'r', 'esc', ':w', ':q', '/search<enter>n'
<cwillu> TelQuel, lsmod in a pastebin, please
<TelQuel> sec, my terminal is stuck on a user agreement for sun microsystems that doesn't appear to want to accept "ok"
<djyoung4> im having problems partitioning my harddrive when i go to install ubuntu.  the error just says there was a problem resizing it.  any suggestions
<cwillu> TelQuel, so, open a new one :p
<cwillu> djyoung4, reboot into windows, run a chkdsk c: /f, reboot twice (cleanly!!), and try again
<PeoplesAdvocate> cwillu: Im trying to uninstall webmin from terminal, im doing this through ssh at work. I was hoping maybe you can point me in the direction of where to look so I can unistall it.
<suigeneris> hello. i have a problem. volume is up, alsamixer says that too. but i don't have sound. how come?
<djyoung4> cwillu:  ive done that and i get the same problem
<TelQuel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109703/
<PeoplesAdvocate> suigeneris: well first of all...are your speakers connected? lol
<TelQuel> cwillu ^^^
<cwillu> djyoung4, might be that there's some bad blocks on the drive
<suigeneris> also speaker icon has a red circle
<cwillu> djyoung4, there's an option to chkdsk to do a bad block scan (/? to show the list), it'll take a few hours to run though
<phorensic> djyoung4: What are you using to resize?
<ramavadakattu> i have made an entry to /etc/crontab like */1 * * * *  root  python /home/rama/djangoprojects/doloto/cronjobs/fetchffeed.py      but how
<djyoung4> gparted
<suigeneris> PeoplesAdvocate, this is a laptop
<ramavadakattu> how to start it
<ramavadakattu> and how to know whether it is working or not
<TelQuel> hrm what should I do with this hung terminal? I keep hitting "y" "enter" "o" but nothing will accept the damned user agreement
<phorensic> djyoung4: Perhaps you can try partitioning with partitionmagic or something more windows based??
<suigeneris> ramavadakattu, when you save it, it will be started every minute
<Sludge321> Hey guys. I'm thinking about getting a new phone - either an iphone or Nokia N96. Anyone have any experience with either and Ubuntu? 2 things I am most concerned about are bluetooth 3G boardband modem (I understand maybe a 3rd party app for the iphone would be required), and the syncing of contacts/calendar/music.
<phorensic> TelQuel: tab to get it onto yes?
<ramavadakattu> suigeneris : how to confirm
<phorensic> TelQuel: or maybe arrow??
<TelQuel> arrowed, thanks!
<suigeneris> ramavadakattu, ps aux
<odracir34> Sludge321: buy a nokia 3230 is the best thing to do.
<vasoq> my laptop was shippe with 2 40 gig partitions. i have windows on the first, and the second has nothing on it. how should i install ubuntu to dual boot? can i partition manually?
<ramavadakattu> suigeneris : ok
<vasoq> i don't like the way it tries to resize it automatically, and it failed trying to do it automatically anyway
<TelQuel> once I get used to the terminal it will be smooth sailing heh
<Sludge321> odracir34: does that have GPS/mapping functionality?
<suigeneris> vasoq, use fdisk
<phorensic> vasoq: Pop in the disk and manually configure it
<vasoq> i don't see that option
<odracir34> Sludge321:  nope you dont need that shit, because it never works good anyway
<suigeneris> vasoq, use the livecd, then fdisk
<vasoq> is the "manual" option essentially fdisk?
<phorensic> vasoq: So you have a free 40 gigs just chillin waiting to have ubuntu installed onto it?
<Sludge321> odracir34: ok, cheers - will go check out the specs
<cwillu> TelQuel, what happens if you close the lid for 4-5 seconds, and then try to set the brightness?
<djyoung4> ok thanks for the advice
<suigeneris> vasoq, oh, are you already on the livecd?
<TelQuel> sec, I'll try doing that in a sec, testing new fonts
<vasoq> phorensic, yes, though i don't think i want to use all 40
<phorensic> vasoq: Basically it gives you control over how to split up the paritions and what to mount, filesystem type etc
<vasoq> suigeneris, i'm going thru the install process
<ramavadakattu> suigeneris : it is not there in the list. (ps aux)
<vasoq> i've used fdisk before
<ramavadakattu> suigeneris : may be some thing wrong
<phorensic> vasoq: The livecd should be easy to figureout the partitioning part.. there are a few caveats
<TelQuel> haha the one font I need didn't come in the pack: palantino. brb.
<cwillu> TelQuel, if that works, make a launchpad.net account, and make a note on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/102099
<suigeneris> ramavadakattu, try top
<suigeneris> ramavadakattu, that is updated every second,
<TelQuel> it doesn't work.
<TelQuel> does the same thing it did before... it flips between windows on here or if on desktop... it does nothing. brb, must restart firefox.
<ramavadakattu> suigeneris : please check the  crontab file http://dpaste.com/hold/113067/ once (will try top)
<suigeneris> ramavadakattu, you can use * * * * * rather than */1 * * * *
<TelQuel> well firefox is working again
<TelQuel> time to get a real irc client next, and to find out how to get palantino to work on ubuntu
<KungfuJoe> Guys, I'm in deep shit. I was messing with my xorg.conf file, and now my graphics are severely messed up.
<KungfuJoe> I changed the file back, but it still won't fix
<KungfuJoe> How can I reset my video?
<phorensic> KungfuJoe:try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<TeePOG> KungfuJoe: press "Rewind".
<KungfuJoe> I tried that, didn't work
<KungfuJoe> REWIND?!
<KungfuJoe> what's rewind? This isn't a VHS
<TeePOG> KungfuJoe: sorry, kidding. move /etc/X11/xorg.conf away from there and press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<phorensic> KungfuJoe: Are you using a gfx card?
<KungfuJoe> Nvidia
<KungfuJoe> GTX260
<djyoung4> anybody have a suggestion for a good cellphone that i could maybe install a ubuntu type os onto
<phorensic> KungfuJoe: Ok so I think the way nvidia handles there shit reconfiguring xorg doesn't affect the right files
<chillu> djyoung4: A netbook won't do? :)
<nightrid3r> djyoung4: openmoko
<koshari> KungfuJoe as a lasty resort you can boot a live session and copy thats xorg file accross
<KungfuJoe> TeePOG: I'll try that, brb...or not if it works ;)
<chillu> nightrid3r: what's openmoko?
<cwillu> KungfuJoe, did you install nvidia's driver from their site, and it broke?
<koshari> KungfuJoe and of course next time you will back up xorg :-)
<nightrid3r> chillu: open source cellphone
<phorensic> KungfuJoe: Does your xorg file make calls to other files for the display info?
<jrgp> I've got ubuntu setup with identical dual monitors. is there a way of getting a different wallpaper on each monitor within gnome?
<fmeff001> whats happening if i get keycodes for my Super_L and Super_R keys with <showkeys>, but xev only shows a keycode for Super_R????
<cwillu> jrgp, in a word, no
<cwillu> jrgp, you could make a wide background of the right size out of two backgrounds, and set that as your background
<chillu> nightrid3r: I'm stuck on a VT with elinks :D Don't really want to check out stuff on google myself..
<cwillu> jrgp, they call it (that feature): "unnecessary complexity" :p
<jrgp> ah, ok
<cwillu> jrgp, I think kde can do it though_:p
<jrgp> that's what I've been doing
<phorensic> jrgp: Create the background to make it appear that they are 2 different ones but really its one big one stretched and cut perfectly?
<jrgp> merging
<cwillu> jrgp, some day they'll add it, but not this release :(
<jrgp> right
<djyoung4> openmoko is sweet what service providers would i have to go through though
<chillu> got tor working. _finally_. The man tor is all wrong! I had to copy settings from a torrc generated from an XP machine and use that. Works like a charm!
<cwillu> djyoung4, any provider that works with gsm.  Probably won't be able to find a subsidized one
<djyoung4> what do you mean subsidized
<TelQuel> brb on xchat
<nightrid3r> djyoung4: subsidised = sing 100 year contract and get free phone
<cwillu> djyoung4, when you buy a phone from a service provider, and they make you sign up for 1 year contract or whatever, they're giving you a discount on the phone in exchange for the contract
<djyoung4> ok thanks gotta do some research then
<d0netsFN> hey my ssh isnt working, and it has done this before and i had to remove some file, any idea what that file might have been?
<jrgp> once one masters emacs, is it better than nano?
<jrgp> d0lphin_n0el, try rm -r ~/.ssh/
<cwillu> um
<cwillu> careful
<TelQuel> xchat definitely has a different appearance, I am not at all used to this style of irc.
<cwillu> .ssh contains stuff you may not be able to replace
<cwillu> keys and the like
<jrgp> if it doesn't work at all, it might fix the problem
<nightrid3r> djyoung4: http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page
<cwillu> jrgp, mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh.old would do the same thing, and not cause any other issues
<jrgp> right
<cwillu> jrgp, i.e., preventing him from logging on to machines that only allow id_rsa logins, etc
<jrgp> gotcha
<cwillu> try to avoid suggesting rm -r as a fix, especially when you don't know if its the problem
<nightrid3r> jrgp: emacs requires 12 fingers to use it
<djyoung4> thanks nightrid3r i was looking at this one called the t mobile wing which runs windows mobile whatever but this is so much better
<cwillu> it's right up there with the usual advice of deleting all the .gnome/.gconf folders to 'test' if they're causing the problem
<Usman> Tumhari maa ki
<cwillu> yes, you fixed the problem, by killing the patient
<Usman> I got the ansmwer
<cwillu> and maybe you didn't fix the problem either :p
<TelQuel> is there not a way to increase the font-size in xchat?
<TelQuel> haha killing the patient is such an elegant solution.
<happycodemonkey_> jrgp: emacs has a pretty high learning curve, but many people think it's worth it in the long run
<jrgp> TelQuel, settings > prefs > text box. click browse font
<jrgp> well, I've gotten used to screen's strange interface. I guess emacs isn't that harder
<TelQuel> I only see Edit > Settings > no text box present
<TelQuel> replace settings with preferences
<jrgp> oh, you're using gnome-xchat, TelQuel?
<Usman> all of u motherfuckers
<cwillu> jrgp, no, he's not using gnome-xchat
<Usman> fuck off
<TelQuel> I figured it out though thanks
<TelQuel> yeah, is there a different version I should be using?
<cwillu> TelQuel, xchat-gnome is utter crap :p
<jrgp> I agree
<cwillu> TelQuel, 'xchat' is more useful
<cwillu> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<jrgp> hmmm
<jrgp> !info irssi
<TelQuel> ok, well then point me to the righteous path... hehe.
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<jrgp>  /win
<cwillu> didn't think it was even the default :/
<TelQuel> I just did a search and this is what I found
<d0lphin_n0el> jrgp why?
<jrgp> irssi is awesome
<rolnzyx> I am trying to make a desktop launcher icon that runs a command on a terminal and doesn't close it when it's finished . If I do right click on the desktop and then select create launcher, I can't find that "don't close terminal option" Any help making a that non closing terminal launcher?
<nightrid3r> djyoung4:  CellBuntu 9.04 would be a great idea :)
<TelQuel> cwillu: where can I get the non-gnome version of xchat then?
<cwillu> TelQuel, 'xchat'
<Killeroid> TelQuel: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome && sudo apt-get install xchat
<cwillu> TelQuel, instead of xchat-gnome
<djyoung4> nightrid3r: on what
<nightrid3r> on yhe openmoko
<TelQuel> righte-o, back in a jiffy then.
<gerber> need help setup network ubuntu with windows xp
<djyoung4> o gotcha do you have an openmoko
<nightrid3r> no iys still in beta, only for developers
<cwillu> gerber, make sure windows firewall is set to allow window file sharing, then share the folder you want:  you'll be able to access it from ubuntu in nautilus via:  smb://windowsComputerName/share
<djyoung4> i could buy it right now if i wanted to
<cwillu> gerber, alternatively, from nautilus, right clicking on a folder, and hitting 'sharing' should let you go the other way
<djyoung4> its like 400 bucks though
<cwillu> djyoung4, most phones cost around that
<gerber> when i go to network is nothing there
<cwillu> djyoung4, phones are expensive when your provider isn't subsidizing most of the cost :p
<TelQuel> and I'm back
<djyoung4> thats true but what did you say was only open to developers
<Finnish> What is the best tool to extract audio from video?
<toki> Hey guys any reason i cant find screens and graphics on 8.10
<TelQuel> hrm
<nightrid3r> djyoung4: read the main wiki page of openmoko.org
<koshari> Finnish avidemux?
<TelQuel> why is my text always gray?
<kernel> Maybe, do you using Xchat?
<TelQuel> I am, I am finding that gnome had easier colour options
<gerber> where is nautilus ?
<Finnish> koshari: IT's .dv-video, Avidemux can't open it?
<djyoung4> yeah i read it   it needs a keyboard though i cant do the touchscreen thing
<gerber> where is nautilus ?
<seektherapy> seektherapy, you have got two sound devices
<seektherapy> 	<Visseroth>	lol
<seektherapy> 	<LinuxCode>	which one do you want to make work ?
<toki> hey guys  would anyone know why i cant find "screens and graphics" in my options for main menu in 8.10
<TelQuel> is there a way to make my text not appear grayed out in xchat because as it is it is very hard to read
<djyoung4> or i could make one
<fosco_> TelQuel: Settings - Preferences - Colors
<toki> hey guys  would anyone know why i cant find "screens and graphics" in my options for main menu in 8.10
<fosco_> toki: that app is not available in 8.10
<Uplink> how can i install the game Juiced 2 in my ubuntu PC?
<fosco_> toki: most similar is gnome-display-properties
<toki> fosco_: ok so how do i adjust for a monitor that isnt being detected
<fosco_> toki: manually
<toki> can you walk me through that
<ubuntnew> how to make mozilla-mplayer play .wma file on the web
<fosco_> edit /etc/X11/xorg.cong and put you monitor settings there
<fosco_> .conf*
<toki> ok
<Coolkid> I have a ubuntu live CD, and while installing , it is giving SQUASHFS error
<Coolkid> i want to install ubuntu to an external disk and i have another laptop. Is there anyway for me to copy the live CD image to the external disk (from the other HDD) and boot with the external Hard disk image and install with the HDD
<Coolkid> read it as -> from the other Laptop
<TelQuel> there we go, xchat is looking much nicer now and my keyboard seems fixed.
<Coolkid> any possible help?
<rww> Coolkid: there are a whole bunch of possible installation techniques on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Take a look through and see if any would work for you.
<Coolkid> what does it mean by persistant mode?
<rww> Coolkid: persistent mode (e.g. for USB install) means that if you change settings or install stuff while booted into the Live Desktop environment, those changes will be saved and still there after a reboot. (as opposed to the normal, non-persistent LiveCD, where changes are lost on reboot)
<TelQuel> I still can't fix my screen brightness
<kraut> moin
<gerber_> when i double click windows net work i can not see my windos xp pls help
<gerber_> my folder is share in ubuntus
<somethingclever> hey i just got my ubuntu set up PERFECTLY. anyway to create a usb start up disk that imitates my system settings taht i have set up already or do i have to start over?
<gerber_> when i double click windows net work i can not see my windos xp pls help
<gerber_> when i double click windows net work i can not see my windos xp pls help
<sheep> gerber_: is windows xp running on another computer
<gerber_> ubuntu and xp
<gerber_> i can see my laptop from xp
<gerber_> but ubuntu no
<somethingclever> anyone?
<ayande> how do i make my user administrator in ubuntu?
<jordan> how come i can't just unplug one monitor and connect another one?
<gerber_> how can i talk each other ?
<quibbler> ayande, add the user to the admin group
<Guest33389> how come i can't just unplug one monitor and connect another one?
<somethingclever> Guest33389, because god hates you
<ayande> from the menus? quibbler
<rww> ayande: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Usage for information on running programs with administrative privileges. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Users to add a user to the list of people who can run programs with administrative privileges.
<ayande> or command?
<ayande> thanks
<ayande> i check
<gerber_> they are diferent computer
<quibbler> ayande, system>administration>users and groups
<Guest33389> maybe he does
<ayande> thanks quibbler
 * dapper-daniel is searching someone who is running xen and nvidia drivers... Does ist work?
<koshari> somethingclever what exactly do you want to acheive? you could copy the sys to a usb device orbackup the sys to a usb device,
<Guest33389> but of all things why does he screw with my monitors
<somethingclever> nevermind i answered my own question
<Knetboo> Test
<Guest33389> how do i get my other monitor working?
<rww> !test | Knetboo
<ubottu> Knetboo: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<uniquepot> What is best way to install Fluxbox ? currently using ibex/gnome desktop
<uniquepot> just use stnaptics?
<uniquepot> synaptics
<rww> uniquepot: install the "fluxbox" package. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<b_band_bond_d> #surabaya
<uniquepot> rww; thanks much
<rww> uniquepot: you may or may not need the detailed install instructions on that page, depending on if the bugs it mentions got fixed.
<uniquepot> rww; nah - doesn't look like it this box - is solid as a rock stable NO problems here - just use Synaptics then or Terminal
<tuntun> I've got a problem with window borders. How do I disable the compiz border translucency?
<adante> anybody here setup a netboot server? i am trying but my client is throwing a PXE-T04: Missing mode error
<uniquepot> rww; Can I use sudo apt-get install fluxbox  ?
<adante> i'm trying to figureo ut why but this error does not seem to be so common
<phorensic> uniquepot: yes
<phorensic> uniquepot: atleast that is an available package that can be installed
<quibbler> tuntun, what is the problem with the border?
<uniquepot> phorensic; already at synaptics - will do same install correct - ctr/alt/backspace (twice) to restart session and select fluxbox - this of course would be after install ?
<phorensic> uniquepot: yep
<uniquepot> phorensic - thx - going to go w/out kde install this time....
<tuntun> quibbler, the window buttons dis/appear randomly.
<phorensic> uniquepot: What you use now?
<quibbler> tuntun, open the compiz manager and make sure windows decorations is checked
<phorensic> tuntun: u using metacity??
<Theeb> i lost my icons tray, network icon,  and some other icon from my panel and i cant find them in the "Add to Panel". any idea how to get them back or restore the panel to the original settings
<tuntun> phorensic, no, im using gnome.
<phorensic> Theeb: its under a funky name
<fosco_> Theeb: add notification area
<phorensic> tuntun: no which window decorator?
<phorensic> fosco_:  yes i think thts it
<Theeb> fosco_, thnx fosco_
<fosco_> tuntun: gnome + compiz or just gnome?
<alcohol> How do I install extra plugins for gedit?
<tuntun> quibbler, it is enabled. The border does not disappear (like when 'window decorations' is disabled), the window buttons do, and the top border turns white.
<alcohol> .gnome2/gedit/plugins does not exist
<tuntun> fosco_, gnome + compiz
<alcohol> can I throw them in .gconf/gedit-2/ ?
<phorensic> tuntun: Are u using emerald??
<tuntun> phorensic, no
<fosco_> alcohol: sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how do i set services to run without having to log in the desktop on the startup of ubuntu?
<alcohol> fosco_: does not contain some of the plugins I want
<gordonjcp> alcohol: so add them then
<DavidVWallin> Where is the httpd-binary located if i have apache2 installed on ubuntu 8.10 please?
<fosco_> alcohol: manually create .gnome2/gedit/plugins
<alcohol> fosco_: ok (:
<Flannel> DavidVWallin: /usr/sbin/apache2
<gordonjcp> DavidVWallin: "which apache2"
<Mpole> hi all.
<Mpole> where else can i download Skype for Ubuntu? every time i try to download it from skype.com it keeps breaking off... i cant download it. any mirrors elsewhere?
<phorensic> tuntun: I use emerald because I was having some funky issues with my bars dissapearing
<Coolkid> , now when i try to create a USB start up disk from the live OS, it is not showing the USB disk in the window
<phorensic> mpole: medibuntu.org
<Coolkid> i could see the USB drive icon on the desktop
<phorensic> Mpole: Go there add the reo and the key then you can  sudo apt-get install skype
<Mpole> phorensic: thank you.
<phorensic> repo**
<Neelabh> How can I use the "install" command in live CD?
<user_1989> Good day ladies and gentlemen. Anyone running World of Warcraft under 8.10?
<Neelabh> I am unable to find a web resource
<phorensic> Mpole: YW
<TeePOG> user_1989: I can't comment on that, but my Linux-native Neverwinter Nights is broken under Intrepid but worked in Hardy
<phorensic> Neelabh: what are you trying to do?
<fosco_> Neelabh: you have an install icon on the desktop
<Mpole> another question: how do i find out what is missing, in my new online upgrade of Ubuntu 8.10? i have a feeling i have a partial upgrade.
<Neelabh> Actually my CD drive is too slow to reach that point within 1/2 hrs
<tuntun> phorensic, the title bar is still there it just turns white on and off, including the window min/max/close buttons.
<Neelabh> Even if I reach there, I can't perform the seven steps
<Neelabh> The drive is too slow
<phorensic> tuntun: you could give emerald a try? I like their presets anyway
<fosco_> Neelabh: knowing its name wolt speed that up
<fosco_> wont
<nite_johnboy> Is there a way to get to another ubuntu box on my network while in fluxbox session ?
<Neelabh> Well, from the shell, I can do my work
<phorensic> Mpole: hw do you figure you have a partial upgrade? Did you do sudo at-get uupdate && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Neelabh> using the install command
<fosco_> Neelabh: use alternate iso instead
<tuntun> phorensic, I might have to try it.
<nite_johnboy> In gnome I have Places/Network - pretty easy ....
<Neelabh> I have downloaded a DVD
<Neelabh> Live one
<fosco_> Neelabh: no DVD just alternate iso
<phorensic> tuntun: I always install it on my desktops.
<Mpole> phorensic: i didt the upgrade via Synaptic Upgrade Manager
<Neelabh> Is there no other way?
<tuntun> phorensic, I'll see if it helps.
<phorensic> Mpole: I see, try using the terminal command and see if there was any missing packages
<bullgard4> What does the command 'sudo dhclient eth0' effect? While being verbose, I cannot find the answer in 'man dhclient'.
<Mpole> phorensic: which one? apt-get update or apt-get upgrade?
<phorensic> both copy and paste that whole command
<oskar-> bullgard4:  it executes dhclient as superuser, which then requests an ip configuration via dhcp protocol. a dhcp server should answer this request
<Finnish_> I'm still trying to mess with extracting audio from video. Avidemux can't help me because its a dv-file
<Mpole> phorensic: u mean sudo apt-get install | apt-get upgrade ?
<phorensic> no not | use '&&'
<phorensic> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mpole> phorensic: ok... the medibuntu package of skype failed... i think my upgrade isnt complete... lemme upgrade
<bullgard4> oskar-: What do you mean by "an ip configuration"? eth0 was configured even before I issued the command 'sudo dhclient eth0'. That is, it had "an ip configuration".
<phorensic> Mpole: Did you follow their repository how to?
<oskar-> bullgard4:  then the command will try to get a new configuration, and on success reconfigure the device eth0
<Mpole> phorensic: no. i probably should?
<phorensic> Mpole: You have to yes
<c4pt> what are the ram limits for ubuntu x86?
<bullgard4> oskar-: Thank you for explaining.
<seravitae> more than you have.
<SlimeyPete> c4pt: 4GB address space, which means ~3GB usable RAM
<c4pt> SlimeyPete, ok thanx
<phorensic> Mpole: Because you need to add their key and the correct repository
<oskar-> 64 g, i suggest
<seravitae> SlimeyPete - he said the architecture, not the cpu bitwidth
<Coolkid> how to get the command prompt from ubuntu GUI?
<phorensic> apps-accessories-term
<Coolkid> thanks
<phorensic> coolkid, or you can set it as a keyboard shortcut in ccsm
<Coolkid> can't i use cfdisk, if i boot into live OS?
<Coolkid> right now am in live OS, and trying to set up a USB boot disk. How do i know, what is my USB drive mapped to in /dev/sd*
<zacken> Coolkid: fdisk -l
<Coolkid> zacken, it is giving "cannot open /dev/sda/sdb
<koshari> Coolkid are you using casper/initrd? or a full system?
<Coolkid> am using live CD. Not sure what you mean.
<alexb92> hey guys, ive tried installing ubuntu and when it gets up to the partitioning section, an error occurs and it leads me to the manual section
<SlimeyPete> seravitae: I assumed he meant 32-bit as he didn't say amd64/emt64
<alexb92> any ideas on how to fix?
<phorensic> Coolkid: its either sda or sdb not sda/sdb
<Coolkid> My laptop's CD drive is having some problem. So trying to set up USB boot and trying to install from external disk
<koshari> if you are trying to make a usb live disc it will be irrelevent how your currently mounted live cd sees the usb device
<SlimeyPete> seravitae: the ubuntu 32-bit ISO is named x86, whereas the 64-bit one isn't.
<Coolkid> phorensic, i got two error message. "cannot open /dev/sda" , cannot open /dev/sdb"
<phorensic> koshari: Can you even make a usb boot disk from live cd?
<koshari> phorensic yes you can with the 8.10 live cd,
<alexb92> can grub run a mac install?
<Coolkid> i have 8.10 live CD
<phorensic> Coolkid: I forget the process to do this
<Coolkid> but, how do i make the USB boot disk
<koshari> Coolkid just run the usb creator
<Coolkid> i dont want to make anything happen to HDD's in that laptop.
<Coolkid> koshari, how to get there? i  mean, usb creator
<koshari> Coolkid so you want a live usb device with persistance?
<Coolkid> yeah
<phorensic> sys-admi-create usb...
<luddite> hi all - i have a laptop and it has to go in for repair (screen flicker issue) so i have to back up the HDD on it. Can you Ghost the disk or is there another way so i dont have to re-install?
<Coolkid> sys-admi-create usb --> the window doesn't show my USB drive
<Coolkid> USB disk to use: column is empty
<koshari> Coolkid is your usb device formatted correctly?
<koshari> Coolkid see if gparted sees the usb device
<Coolkid> i formatted from windows. size is 4GB and formatted with fat
<phorensic> koshari: Isn't the format supposed to be somehing like fat only?
<Coolkid> not fat32. i think that is the problem
<phorensic> maybe thats it
<Coolkid> now how do i reformat it?
<koshari> phorensic possable , i havnt used the persistance tool for a while and dont jhave a 8.10 disc handy to check
<koshari> Coolkid use gparted to format the disk
<phorensic> Coolkid: yes use garted
<Coolkid> thanks, am running sudo gparted
<Coolkid> it doesn't show my USB disk
<Coolkid> it shows only the laptop HDDs
<phorensic> Coolkid: In future try to use gksudo for graphical programs
<Coolkid> thanks
<laeg> !nokia
<ubottu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<phorensic> Maybe your usb drive is broken?
<Coolkid> phorensic, it is 250GB HDD. I just created a 4GB fat partition and rest of the spaces are unallocated
<idrissmrabti> Hello, Ive installed Ubuntu on MBP and I've a problem in network
<phorensic> Coolkid: sounds like it isn't being found/mounted
<Coolkid> phorensic, i could see the 4GB drive on desktop with USB icon on it
<koshari> Coolkid theres a pull down menu on the left of the applet to select different devices
<idrissmrabti> The problem is that I can Ping website but cannot get to them using firefox
<koshari> Coolkid on the right sorry
<idrissmrabti> Help Please
<Coolkid> thanks, yeah i found
<Coolkid> now it shows the disk
<phorensic> koshari: Oh you thinking hes only o say sda, when he needs sda1 or sdb??
<Coolkid> it is /dev/sdb
<idrissmrabti> It's weird
<koshari> phorensic iam guezsing your prediction of it needing to be fat32 is likely on the money.
<Coolkid> it shows fat16
<Mpole> phorensic: u were right, it seems there were a lot of packages and libraries that were not updated... it is still updating and upgrading... thanks
<idrissmrabti> I've internet and I can ping Website but cant get to them using firefox
<Coolkid> but there is key just near to /dev/sbd
<Coolkid> sdb*
<phorensic> koshari: I just remember some strange filesystem depend..
<Coolkid> does it mean, read only?
<phorensic> Mpole: no problemo bro
<Coolkid> how do i make the disk read/write?
<koshari> Coolkidm prolly ,means its mounted
<idrissmrabti> any help
<idrissmrabti> I'm Stuck
<koshari> Coolkidm close gparted, unmount the device and open gparted again
<Coolkid> k
<idrissmrabti> and dont' to abondan Ubuntu juste for this problem
<phorensic> idrissmrabti: thats funky... try any other browser?
<koshari> Coolkid as a rule you cannot edit mounted parttiitons
<Coolkid> thanks koshari
<idrissmrabti> I cant even Download package from synaptic
<Coolkid> yeah, now am there in gparted
<Coolkid> what should i format it to?
<phorensic> idrissmrabti: perhaps any kind of firewall restrictions???
<koshari> idrissmrabti sounds like dns server issue to me
<laeg> bluetooth is borked in 8.10, but it works for me with the 8.04 livecd but i can install opensync because it's running off a cd, is there a way to run opensync of a usb key when i'm in the live cd?
<koshari> Coolkid how bigs the device?
<laeg> *can't
<idrissmrabti> Firewall on Ubuntu Or What ?
<ext4-issues> hi!
<laeg> idrissmrabti: it's called firestarter
<Coolkid> koshari, this partition is only 4GB. I want to create a boot disk, with which i want to install Ubuntu to another partion
<idrissmrabti> And How to disable it
<Coolkid> i want to install it in another laptop. Not the one, the external HDD is connected to
<laeg> idrissmrabti: applications > internet > firestarter
<ext4-issues> I just tried to change to ext4 and I have got into issues like: http://pastebin.com/m528bf097
<koshari> Coolkid ok so 2 gig should be enough and use the rest of the space for persistance
<Coolkid> and that laptop's CD drive is having some problem
<ayande> when i do sudo su it doestn require password
<ayande> how can i set pass for it?
<idrissmrabti> I've a clear Installation
<idrissmrabti> Is it installed by default with 8.10
<phorensic> Coolkid: fat32 from what i gather
<idrissmrabti> Becaus I've juste installed 8.10 yesterday
<koshari> Coolkid so delete the existing partition(s) , make a 2 gig fat32 one at the beginning of the drive, and then try the installer again, the usb persistance installer should set the partition to bootable if not you can set the flag with gparted
<phorensic> idrissmrabti: no firestarter is not installed by default.. on the router I was thinking
<idrissmrabti> no I've no firewall on The router
<idrissmrabti> Internet Connexion seem to be fine on OS  X and Windows, Ive this issue only on Ubunut
<ext4-issues> anyone?
<nyaa> with a name like ext4-issues its got to be good lol
<koshari> idrissmrabti have you got the dns server details entered into the router for the clients to set up off?
<ext4-issues> nyaa: :P
<phorensic> ext4-issues: haha you actually using ext4?
<koshari>  idrissmrabti you can check if its a dns issue by typing a websites numeric  ip addy directly in the browser
<Coolkid> koshari, now it shows 2GB used and 2GB unused, then 230GB unallocated
<ext4-issues> phorensic: tried to :(
<phorensic> ext4-issues: issues? lol
<koshari> Coolkid ok give it a go
<ext4-issues> phorensic: yup :D
<koshari> Coolkid make sure you click apply changes
<idrissmrabti> When I ping a site a ping with it name and it work
<phorensic> ext4-issues: Maybe wait for jaunty??
<ext4-issues> phorensic: such kind of nick will really help people undestand what's my problem
<Coolkid> now the drive icon is not there in desktop
<Coolkid> how do i mount?
<ext4-issues> phorensic: it doesn't work under intrepid?
<nyaa> is there any background to the problem? how did you go about getting to what you have on pastebin?
<idrissmrabti> And the router that I ve is Delivered by my Isp
<koshari> idrissmrabti ok well forget the dns isseu then
<phorensic> ext4-issues: Well i read it will work but in jaunty the support is native????
<idrissmrabti> This is the content of my resolv.conf file
<scientes> how can i keep pon and poff from editing my resolve.conf?
<idrissmrabti> # Generated by NetworkManager
<idrissmrabti> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<eth01> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nyaa> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<koshari> idrissmrabti thats an intranet address?
<eth01> idrissmrabti, is it cable or ADSL?
<Coolkid> koshari, how do i mount?
<idrissmrabti> no ADSL
<koshari> Coolkid unplug it and plug it back in
<idrissmrabti> It's ADSL
<eth01> koshari: lots of routers have builtin DNS functionality.
<eth01> so it's perfectly alright to use the routers IP address as [ a ] DNS resolver.
<idrissmrabti> and also it act as a DNS
<koshari> eth01 they may well do but most just redirect to a www dns server
<eth01> koshari: DNS is not WWW.
<eth01> koshari: DNS is DNS.
<koshari> eth01 well i meant a www range ip addy
<Coolkid> koshari, still the USB drive is not showing in the sys-> admin-> make usb disk
<eth01> koshari: i think you're getting confused between the router GUI and DNS concept here.
<koshari> Coolkid but it is on the desktop showing a fat32 drive?
<eth01> idrissmrabti: have you tried opendns for e.g.?
<Coolkid> desktop shows 2.1 GB Media
<Coolkid> when i check the properties, it shows filesystem type:msdos.
<idrissmrabti> no
<phorensic> idrissmrabti: im sure you tried reobtaining a ip lease from the router and make it obtain dns info?
<eth01> idrissmrabti: i think you should.
<Coolkid> where as it shows, Permission of disk could not be determined
<burg> hello. i can`t create ubuntu partitions using guided partitioner with free space only
<eth01> idrissmrabti: try rebooting your modem - it will resync the connection.
<idrissmrabti> The thing is in the etc/resolve.conf i've the correct adresse of my DNS
<burg> i get an writting error, then it tells me that i don`t have root partition
<idrissmrabti> and my IP adress is static
<eth01> idrissmrabti: you can still use external DNS
<Coolkid> koshari, Mount point/file system/mount option , all are blank in the "Volume" tab's settings part
<idrissmrabti> like the one i used in Windows
<gmathews> Hi I am trying to connect my phone via USB and i get this error -> [11877.029026] usb 1-5: device not accepting address 14, error -62
<gmathews> [11877.029270] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<gmathews> It works fine in Windows though
<eth01> idrissmrabti: a static IP address won't really affect DNS. other than a manual config.
<adam> does anyone here have experience of using prestashop, the ecommerce platform, or know of any IRC chatroom dedicated to it?
<idrissmrabti> so what the solution
<pwk> hai
<koshari> Coolkid i cant imagine why its not showing up in the options for the device , i dont have a 8.10 live disc handy so iam running off memory here,
<Coolkid> how do i add write premission for the USB?
<Coolkid> for sdb1 -> permission is brw-rw----
<Coolkid> is that okay?
<luddite> whats the best way to back up the entire ubuntu install?
<luddite> and my data
<koshari> luddite for the system i like partimage, for dat a i like rsync
<ksatux> luddite: clonezilla
<randoms> whats the name of the file in ubuntu where you can open ports? or do you have to do it manually trough iptables?
<phorensic> Coolkid: Why is the thing not mounting?
<Coolkid> phorensic, am not sure what you mean, i could see the drive icon on the desktop
<Coolkid> drive icon with a USB sign on it
<ksatux> randoms: do it with ufw >> man ufw
<phorensic> Coolkid: oh, then you should be able to select the drive from create usb..
<Coolkid> phorensic, but in the window, USB disk to use" part is empty
<Coolkid> and it asks, "please insert a USB disk"
<Coolkid> or is it that, i need to load some driver's ?
<burg> can anyone tell me why can`t i make my partitions?
<burg> what might be the problem?
<randoms> sudo? :>
<henry-nicolas> Hi, does anybody know when the 2.6.27.10 will get into intrepid-update (it's actually in intrepid-proposed) ?
<Coolkid> in the documentation it says, need to make sure usb-storage kernal module is loaded
<Coolkid> how do i check?
<fiona> hi
<phorensic> Coolkid: Hmm when I did it I had to do it from a hard install using that thing, but you can do it another way
<TeePOG> Coolkid: lsmod | grep usb-storage
<TeePOG> hi fiona
<phorensic> henry-nicolas: Any features that are noteworthy?
<Coolkid> usb-storage module is not loaded. grep gave 0 results.
<Coolkid> how do i load the  usb-storage module?
<henry-nicolas> phorensic: fixing a bug on my laptop
<ftab> how do I update my vi editor in Ubuntu 8.10, my default vi do not support the sytax coloring neither the arrow keys
<ftab> ?
<phorensic> ext4-issues: hey.. aybe your kernel doesn't support ext4???
<nyaa> ext4-issues all I can find that supports it is the next release which is jaunty so if you aren't using 9.04 then I don't see how you'd get it to work 0_o
<ext4-issues> phorensic: nyaa: please follow me on #linux
<ksatux> any one here rum Compiz on Itnel VGA ?
<Coolkid> so conclusion is, with in Live CD, i won't be able to load the  usb-storage kernal module ?
<ftab> how do I update my vi editor in Ubuntu 8.10, my default vi do not support the sytax coloring neither the arrow keys?
<TeePOG> ftab: you need to install the vim-full package
<ftab> TeePOG: how do i do that?
<TeePOG> ftab: and then you edit /etc/vim/vimrc and uncomment syntax highlighting
<phorensic> ksatux: i think i do lolz
<TeePOG> ftab: you can't install packages but you want to use vim? rather use nano or kate
<ftab> yes
<ftab> let me try apt-get vim-full
<ftab> that might help I guess
<TeePOG> ftab: good plan
<ftab> TeePOG : thank you :)
<ksatux> phorensic: which module ?
<TeePOG> ftab: if you can, rather use aptitude though
<TeePOG> ftab: aptitude is better because it cleans up after itself
<ftab> what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<ftab> ?
<phorensic> ksatux: module?
<hajar> my computer become very slow??
<phorensic> ftab: one is more verbose?
<liyun100> Why doesn't my gtk-pppoe work?
<TeePOG> phorensic: not that simple
<hajar> my computer become very slow .. what can I do??
<Ljubo> lolz
<liyun100> My gtk-pppoe doesn't work.Why?
<TeePOG> aptitude is a unified front-end for all the apt-{get,cache,remove} tools. also, apt-get doesn't clean up unused packages whereas aptitude does
<phorensic> TeePOG: at-get autoremove??
<phorensic> apt**
<TeePOG> phorensic: yes, but you need to run that manually. aptitude does that every time
<Coolkid> phorensic, i found the usb-module driver from net. but it says to use aptitude / synaptic. how do i use?
<phorensic> Coolkid: It isn't already on the disk?
<chicao> I'am behide a router, if I set some dns servers at /etc/resolve.conf my machine will still look the servers ?
<Coolkid> how do i check?
<bobby-> im having a problem with bridged networking, i have created br0 and bridged eth0 to it, then im using dhcp to get an ip for eth0 (purpose for the bridge will be to connect some openvz instances to it later on), eth0 gets the right ip from dhcp but when im trying to ping anything it doesnt see the arp reply from the gateway, i see the arp reply ok in tcpdump both in eth0 and br0, what could keep it from storing the reply in the arp tables?
<Coolkid> phorensic, how do i check the package available on disk, and if available how to install?
<ayande> how can i set vnc so i can connect to my pc without need to login and user
<phorensic> Coolkid: Your running a live disk right? Can you install to a live disk? Doesn't make sense to me
<Coolkid> i thought, i could load it to memory
<ayande> do i have to set my user to autologin if possible?
<phorensic> Coolkid: maybe i just never tried
<phorensic> Coolkid: if that was possible you could just sudo apt-get install packagename
<phorensic> Coolkid: how come you dont have hard install?
<ksatux> ayande: no dont , its a Security risk
<ext4-issues> any way to mount a ext4 volume under ubuntu, say for the time I copy the files over...
<ayande> but i cant access the vnc when i have rebooted my pc from it ksatux
<burg> thanks a lot for help
<gmathews> How can u play .asx files in ubuntu?
<gmathews> I aqlready have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<woo> hello all, anyone know how I can copy several folders while booting from a live cd? I can't start the normal installed ubuntu so want to back up and reinstall.
<phorensic> ext4-issues:   you need a kernel version 2.6.19-rc1 or later and the latest e2fsprogs, <-- from a post on forums
<ayande> ksatux do you have any suggestions of how i can make it possible to use vnc after rebooting pc?
<ksatux> ayande: no , sorry
<ayande> :/
<ksatux> ayande: use ssh with X forwarding , this more secure than VNC
<ext4-issues> phorensic: 2.6.27-11-generic is what  have...
<jaja> Hi, anyone know how to solve this problem (Intel DG45ID very low volume)??  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271519
<ayande> i used suse kde before and there is was possible to get into the login screen but i just installed ubuntu and dont know how to do it
<ext4-issues> phorensic: and my system is fully upgraded
<ayande> ksatux how does that work do i get a graphic style view?
<woo> hello all, anyone know how I can copy several folders while booting from a live cd? I can't start the normal installed ubuntu so want to back up and reinstall.
<phorensic> ayande: terminal server client can work too if u want an easy graphical setup
<ayande> i see
<phorensic> woo:  copy and paste??
<ramavadakattu> using crontab -e i have made an entry for a cron job.  (like */1 * * * *  python fetchfeed.py) .But it is not running.Can anyone please guide me in solving this problem
<woo> no permissions
<ayande> im not familiar to ssh since i never used it and im no good with commands couse im just a linux beginner
<phorensic> ayande: i think you have to install the vnc support though
<ayande> i see
<phorensic> woo sudo??
<woo> <phorensic> no permissions, and I can't see anywere to give them
<woo> ok
<ayande> not just use set it up from menus? phorensic
<ksatux> ayande: googeling :) , http://www.google.com/search?q=ssh+forward+x+like+vnc&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu::unofficial&client=firefox-a&safe=on
<ayande> thanks
<ayande> i check
<rainflow01> have 8.10 nvidia resolution to hires?
<randoms> hi. ive messed up my mysql install, and it will not start anymore. what is the easiest way to make clean, and reinstall it? (including configuration files)
<ksatux> luddite: clonezilla >> http://clonezilla.org/
<drako> exit
<drako> quit
<phorensic> ksatux: hey did u want to knwo which intel card i have?
<henry-nicolas> phorensic: no info about a potential merge of 27.10 into recommended-updates ?
<phorensic> henry-nicolas: you lost me
<nyaa> if I wanted to really streamline an install/kernel to my machine for performance etc, where's a good place to look?
<henry-nicolas> phorensic: indeed, I was gone for a few mins
<paul68> does anyone know where ubuntu stores the info over wlan as in essid and such?
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: i think /etc/network/interfaces  but dont know excactly
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: No not there its empty sorry
<randoms> how can i open the mysql port 3306, on ubuntu for remote connections?
<DIFH-iceroot> paul68: then sorry i dont know
<paul68> DIFH-iceroot: no problem
<DIFH-iceroot> randoms: just start mysql which is listing on this port
<phorensic> paul68: perhaps another program could assist..kismet maybe??
<Coolkid> phorensic, in reply to "how come you dont have hard install?". I want to install ubuntu in my laptop (IBM TP), but the CD drive has got some problem. While installing giving SQUASHFS error. Now the option i have is to create a USB boot disk with the external Hard disk and install with that. I was trying to create USB disk by loading Live OS with friend's laptop
<randoms> mysql server is running, but it does not accept remote conenctions
<hajar> my computer become very slow .. what can I do??
<phorensic> Coolkid: ahh friends lappy i get it
<phorensic> hajar: delete windows: install ubuntu
<henry-nicolas> randoms: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<DIFH-iceroot> randoms: have you configuired the mysql to accept these connections? skip_networking in the my.cnf?
<hajar> I have ubuntu only
<paul68> phorensic: problem is that it works correctly however when I want to display the info as ssid and bitrate and link quality in conky it doesn't show them in conky
<randoms> yes, but you are sure it will automatically open the port?
<phorensic> hajar: no you can look for processes that are going nuts or unused processes
<DIFH-iceroot> hajar: is top showing a high cpu-usage?
<DIFH-iceroot> randoms: yes
<henry-nicolas> randoms: also do not have bind-address and the user that want to remote connect must have appropriate perms
<hajar> sorry but how can I find it ??
<henry-nicolas> randoms: you can set those user perms using phpmyadmin
<randoms> HendriXXX_
<randoms> oh
<phorensic> Coolkid: try googling for a tutorial, they have a lot of step by stpe ones that should do the trick. All i know is it worked when I did it from hard install
<huda> hello all,
<DIFH-iceroot> hajar: just type "top" in the terminal
<randoms> henry-nicolas: the problem is not there. the server refuses connection
<paul68> phorensic: problem is that it works correctly however when I want to display the info as ssid and bitrate and link quality in conky it doesn't show them in conky
<phorensic> hajar: open a terminal and type top
<henry-nicolas> randoms : so check for a potential firewall or your my.cnf file
<Coolkid> phorensic, i tried many ways. But for all that, i need to write in to the USB disk , which am not able to do with the live OS
<henry-nicolas> randoms: you can pastebin your my.cnf
<hajar> and then??
<pauljc> excuse, hello - er moring all.
<DIFH-iceroot> hajar: look which program have a high cpu-usage
<DIFH-iceroot> hajar: the first program in the list have the highest usage
<Coolkid> noe the option pending is installing something which i can do from windows
<phorensic> Coolkid: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<Coolkid> s/noe/now
<Coolkid> let me gothrough. thanks phorensic
<jaja> When i use alt-ctrl-f1 from GUI (GUI -> Console mode), the screen show "frequency out of range", how to solve it? (Intel DG45ID X4500 hdmi onboard display & Topcon imercury-22w+)
<pidotonb> ciao a tutti
<hajar> Xorg .. what is it??
<pauljc> Is there a line for questioning? what is the channel protocol?
<pidotonb> <xdcc> list!
<phorensic> hajar: xorg is the display manager makes the GUI .. of sorts
<phorensic> pauljc: ask away if someone knows they will try and help
<pidotonb> qualche buon anima mi può dire come faccio ad avere la lista dei server???
<phorensic> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pidotonb> !iltaly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iltaly
<henry-nicolas> pidotonb: that's not french ;-)
<pauljc> Ok..is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10 seamlessly?
<Coolkid> phorensic, is there any difference in persistent install vs Hard install?
<TelQuel> hello everyone, does anyone know of DVD ripping software for ubuntu?
<phorensic> TelQuel: dvd:rip
<TelQuel> I want to make a couple back ups of some weathered DVDs of mine.
<henry-nicolas> TelQuel: dvdrip, thoggen also
<randoms> henry-nicolas: got it working, ty :>
<henry-nicolas> TelQuel: to shrink : dvd95
<henry-nicolas> randoms: you are welcome
<phorensic> Coolkid: hmmm i think u want a persistent install
<henry-nicolas> TelQuel: also for KDE : k9copy is great
<hajar> ok.. it  becomes  slow ,stop respond .. and the screen degree become low .. what do you think the problem ??
<Coolkid> phorensic, but after that i was planning to have a hard install, (once after booting throuh my laptop). is it needed?
<phorensic> Coolkid: I think you are just using the persistent install to do a hard install on your pc right?
<laeg> is there anyway i can run a program off a memory stick when i'm using the 8.04 live cd?
<Coolkid> yeah
<Coolkid> my question is, is it needed? or can i go with persistent install itself or not
<TelQuel> thanks to those who responded with ripping software suggestions.
<TelQuel> any suggestions for a good dvd burning program?
<phorensic> I think either one.. my only concern is whether it gives you the option to install from the usb drive
<phorensic> TelQuel: K3B
<ramavadakattu> i am trying to setup a django  function as a cron job. DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE has been pointing to the project settings.py and it was running properly when i run it in the terminal. but when i made an entry like (*/1 * * * *  rama python /home/rama/doloto/cronj/fetchfeed.py) in crontab it is not runnning properly
<Stroganoff> hajar: it might be your graphics driver. what graphics card do you have? if nvidia or ati: have you installed a driver with the restricted driver manager?
<TelQuel> phorensic: thanks a lot
<phorensic> Coolkid: Its been too long since I had to do this whole deal.
<ramavadakattu> i have been working on this problem for a while but could not able to resolve it
<Coolkid> i guess, with hard install, OS loading will be faster
<luddite> ksatux / koshari : thanks guys: i appreciate it. clonezilla looks awesome
<CaMason> hi guys. For some reason, every time I 'svn commit' I have to authorise the server fingerprint, even though I choose 'permanently'
<phorensic> Coolkid: yes..
<laeg> is there anyway i can run a program off a memory stick when i'm using the 8.04 live cd?
<ramavadakattu> other  thing  which i noticed is i created a simple program called abc.py which just creates the file and made an entry in crontab.This  simple problem is scheduled properly and working properly
 * dapper-daniel is sill searching someone who is running xen with nvidia drivers... Does ist work?
<TelQuel> phorensic: any other nice applications you recommend for a fresh install?
<TelQuel> phorensic, you there?
<phorensic> TelQuel: amarok, emerald, vlc, (codecs from medibuntu.org)
<TelQuel> phorensic, thanks again.
<phorensic> TelQuel: adobe reader, unrar, chmviewer
<phorensic> TelQuel: Perhaps mysql, phpmyadmin??? depends what u r into
<TelQuel> my domain expired, I will get that stuff again once I start hosting again.
<TelQuel> I forgot how awesome the open source community is... you need an application and it's almost always right there for you on here.
<sainath> i want to install 32 bit library of libwnck on 64 bit ubuntu
<sainath> I can't find where to get it??
<phorensic> TelQuel: if u like the mac app launcher .. you can look at avantwindownavigator
<dr3mro> please any one help me i cant send or recive files over bluetooth in intrepid and it worked in gusty but since hardy i am having problems and dongle works fine under windows so its not broken . please can any one help me fix that .. bluetooth is very important to me ..
<elisboa> sainath: aptitude libc32 :)
<elisboa> search for a package with a name like this
<japr1981> hola como estas
<TelQuel> phorensic, what is emerald? I can't find it.
<laeg> is there anyway i can run a program off a memory stick when i'm using the 8.04 live cd?
<phorensic> TelQuel: Its a window decorator
<phorensic> TelQuel: or engine (technicality?)
<TelQuel> oh so it makes things look more fancy?
<phorensic> yup
<TelQuel> I'm running integrated graphics.
<igors> anybody know if there is a python2.6 package for ubuntu server 8.04? I know it's not on default repositories, but maybe there are extra repositories...
<TelQuel> so that sort of thing is likely to hit my performance.
<phorensic> TelQuel: thats fine maybe just dont turn up the juice on compiz
<Ademan> is there no pkg-config file for building python applications?
<TelQuel> ok, where do I find emerald?
<phorensic> TelQuel: prob not so much for emeral its compiz you don't want to have to crazy effects
<phorensic> TelQuel: sudo apt-get install emerald
<lstarnes> Ademan: try python-config instad of pkg-config python
<hajar> Stroganoff : sorry for late .. I have ATI but it does not work properly  even I use restricted manager
<TelQuel> ahhh I feel like it didn't find the package last time, let me try again
<Stroganoff> hajar: you mean installing a driver with resticted manager didn't work?
<Ademan> lstarnes: that looks very promising, thanks
<Ademan> i never understood why people felt it necessary to create their own config applications, sdl has sdl-config as well, even though both sdl-config and python-config behave the same as pkg-config (or seem to at least)
<hajar> yes .. because the hibernate and suspend still not work .. and the video still not clear
<lstarnes> Ademan: I think doing it this way removes the requirement for pkg-config
<phorensic> TelQuel: You can either download themes off sites such as gnome-look.org .. or download the theme packages (sudo apt-get install emerald-themes) i think
<Ademan> true but pkg-config is part of build-essential isn't it? and it's always best not to re-invent the wheel imho
<TelQuel> hrm package not found for themes
<lstarnes> Ademan: it isn't included with build-essential and there are many other linux distributions
<Ademan> TelQuel: themes for what?
<TelQuel> emerald
<TelQuel> I am trying to spruce up my GUI
<TelQuel> hehe
<Ademan> gnome-look.org should have plenty
<phorensic> emerald-themes is the package name
<Ademan> metacity themes should work as well
<phorensic> TelQuel: ya get some good ones off of gnome-look.org
<TelQuel> any recommendations? I am looking there now.
<ackbahr> Hi there! I had a Clonzilla accident which erased my F.A.T. I'd like to retrieve some files I did after the last backup, do you know a way to restore stuff?
<x-ip> Hi, how can i make grub re-read my menu.lst conf file and reinstall mbr ?
<phorensic> Try some metacity ones first, if you want to use emerald you have to do an emerald --replace in a run in term window
<x-ip> i could get my partition working, but is using stage1 from the livecd , so now it need the cd to boot and loads the kernel from the cd x'D
<phorensic> TelQuel: sort by rating, and pick a high rated one.. find one u like
<sainath> elisboa: when i tried to check for libwnck it showed libwnck 64bit
<sainath> i checked it in ia32-libs but i can't find one
<ext4-issues> how can I sort software by the disk usuage?
<Coolkid`> Do i need to have seperate partitions for persistent USB drive? or if i have one single 4GB partion, is that enough?
<Ademan> ext4-issues: you mean like how much packages are taking up on disk?
<ext4-issues> Ademan: yup
<Ademan> ext4-issues: hold on, i had a command i used to use for that
<Ademan> i always laughed because emacs took 4th place
<Ademan> (there's a long standing joke that emacs is an operating system in and of itself)
<phorensic> Coolkid`: 2 should even be enough
<cwillu> ext4-issues, open synaptic, and click the 'size' column
<Coolkid`> phorensic, you mean a single 2GB partition with fat32?
<phorensic> Coolkid`: yah..
<Coolkid`> thanks
<phorensic> Coolkid`: thats what we did for my friend
<ackbahr> I'm on 8.10 Live CD, and I'd like to install wine but apt-get doesn't find it.... Should I enable specific repositories?
<smartguyz> GNULinuxien: nice name.....
<Coolkid`> phorensic, thanks. let me try
<kalie> bonjour, y a-t-il quelqu,un qui parle français ici ou dois-je aller ailleurs?
<Ademan> ext4-issues: if you still want a method dpkg-query --show -f '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr -k 1 | less   :-p
<macvr> hi all... i'd like to know how to disable readahead during boot?
<Ademan> but cwillu's way is obviously simpler and gui-ed
<TelQuel> phorensic, where do I use emerald? I don't see it under applications anywhere.
<Coolkid`> phorensic, for hard install, what is the HDD size that i need to reserve/
<Coolkid`> ?
<Coolkid`> and what file system
<Ademan> TelQuel: it's a decorator plugin for compiz...
<phorensic> TelQuel: system prefs
<ext4-issues> Ademan: yup, that rocked :D
<TelQuel> gotcha
<phorensic> Coolkid`: where installing to? hard drive?
<Coolkid`> phorensic, yeah. from the persistant, to have hard install to same external harddisk
<Ademan> ext4-issues: hehe thanks
<zombie_monkey> I didn't install GRUB when installing Ubuntu, what paremeters do I have to give grub-install to do it now?
<TelQuel> so I search for beryl emerald themes correct ?
<phorensic> TelQuel: yes
<Coolkid`> phorensic, what i have is a 250GB external HDD
<elisboa> zombie_monkey: grub-install /dev/device
<ext4-issues> Ademan: what are you? bash? or kernel O_o
<zombie_monkey> elisboa: em, I forgot, the're aslo a windows partition that I'd like to have an entry too
<Mpole> phorensic: i got errors with this command... please troubleshoot
<rn0308982> what is the name of the device that controls volume?
<Mpole> phorensic: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<elisboa> zombie_monkey: lets pvt, right?
<phorensic> Coolkid`: i wish i was there to see exacly the setup and what you are trying to accomplish
<Ademan> ext4-issues: hehe what do you mean? i'm pretty handy with bash, but by no means an expert... python's way more my thing. bash has alot of idiosyncrasies that annoy me
<noon> I installed lighty but I already have a lamp stack built, so when I try to start lighty I get the error port 80 already in use. sys mon doesn't show apache running, so I don't know what to do :(
<Mpole> phorensic: am being told there are missing parameters with wget command
<ext4-issues> Ademan: yay!!! I love python...
<debdeb> Good day
<rn0308982> what is the name of the device that controls volume?
<rn0308982> and how do i access it from terminal?
<hashosaf> hiii
<Coolkid`> phorensic, what my plan is, 1. Create a USB live Disk using the live CD. For that i created 2GB partion in the external HDD
<phorensic> mpole hmmm looks fine to me ry it this way
<V^_^V> hi there
<Ademan> ext4-issues: right now i'm learning cython so that i can write libraries in c for python without having to deal with most of the c ugliness (plus the code to link python and c is pretty nasty, writing it by hand would be more painful than just writing everything in c lol)
<phorensic> Coolkid`: is that part done?
<debdeb> i'm trying to link two computers via ethernet to backup one of them. both are running ubuntu. does it need any config ?
<ext4-issues> Ademan: hmmm, cython is like jython but in c, right?
<Coolkid`> phorensic, now doing the syslinux part
<V^_^V> Can you find the return address?
<cwillu> debdeb, openssh-server on one of them (with a good password on the user accounts) is all you need
<Mpole> phorensic: which way?
<V^_^V> Can you find the return address?
<cwillu> debdeb, sftp://host.local/ in nautilus would then let you drag files across, or scp/sftp/rsync for the command line
<rn0308982> what is the name of the device that controls volume?
<rn0308982> and how do i access it from terminal?
<cwillu> rn0308982, alsactl
<phorensic> Mpole: open up system-admin-software sources
<cwillu> rn0308982, sorry
<cwillu> rn0308982, alsamixer
<walde> Is there a file with information about the number of collisions (ethernet) in /proc? I know I already read it out in earlier time, but I can't find tihs information anymore. Any ideas?
<phorensic> Mpole: click on 3rd party and click add
<debdeb> cwillu, thx but to what ip i have to connect ?
<cwillu> debdeb, the <hostname of the machine>.local
<cwillu> debdeb, debdeb-desktop.local
<phorensic> Mpole: type in: http://packages.medibuntu.org/ intrepid free non-free
<Mpole> phorensic: after that?
<Ademan> ext4-issues: not quite, jython (as i understand it) just lets you compile python programs to java bytecode so that they can be run on the jvm (which is nice because it allows you to deploy anywhere where there's java, which is alot of places).  cython as I understand it is primarily targeted at extending python (specifically CPython, the normal python interpreter/implementation) and is designed to let you call native C functions
<Ademan> from python-like code.  in that respect it *is* like jython because I think you can use the java standard library in jython
<Ademan> hehe ok i'm done rambling
<cwillu> debdeb, network manager can tell you the address if need be, but the machinename.local is probably the easiest way to connect
<Ademan> night all :-p
<debdeb> cwillu, i'll try. thank you
<phorensic> Mpole: after that save and then do the rest of the how to
<ext4-issues> Ademan: hmmm, I see...
<Mpole> phorensic: can you retype that last message to my pm?
<cwillu> ext4-issues, jython is a python interpreter in java.  'cpython' is a somewhat unofficial name for normal python, which is what you'd get if you type 'python' in a terminal
<V^_^V> Can you find the return address?
<Mpole> phorensic: nothing comes up on software sources... i dont get a dialog
<cwillu> ext4-issues, cython is something else entirely (unless you were intending to do development on python itself, basically) :p
<ext4-issues> cwillu: like I will even in the next century :P
<erUSUL> walde: ifconfig gives that info
<phorensic> mpole wth
<phorensic> Mpole: no dialogue?
<V^_^V> can you buffer over flow?
<V^_^V> can who buffer over flow?
<walde> erUSUL, yes, i know ifconfig. But /proc should contain this info, too and is much easier for scripthandling. Looks really, like I have to use ifconfig.
<enigma_> hello, i need some help about configuring internet on ubuntu with icon 225 orange network, please can ayone help me?
<erUSUL> walde: this /sys/class/net/$IFACE/statistics/collisions
<erUSUL> walde: not in proc but is /sys
<walde> erUSUL, thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> walde: $IFACE == wlan0 eth0 or whatever
<dr3mro> please any one help me i cant send or recive files over bluetooth in intrepid and it worked in gusty but since hardy i am having problems and dongle works fine under windows so its not broken . please can any one help me fix that .. bluetooth is very important to me ..
<stix_> Does anyone here know of a good rdp-client in which I can select and copy some text text on the rdp-server and then paste it on my own linux somewhere?
<Ademan> dr3mro: have you checked /var/log/syslog ? i don't know anything about bluetooth but that's generally an alright place to start looking
<erUSUL> enigma_: what type of connection is this? xdsl; cable ?
<erUSUL> enigma_: what type of hardware do you use router modem if its a modem what type? usb?
<erUSUL> !details | enigma_
<ubottu> enigma_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ftab> I just installed vim-full but when I try to view the file using vi abc.conf or vim abc.conf the sytax color is not there
<ackbahr> Ubuntu 8.10 Live CD here. I just plugged in my external HD and it won't mount, automatically or manually....
<ftab> what I need to do?
<erUSUL> ftab: you have to enable it in the ~/.vimrc file afaik
<erUSUL> ftab: something like "syntax on" iirc
<ftab> ok
<Mpole> phorensic: goong to System / Administration / Software Sources gave me a password prompt, and nothing after that. why?
<paul68> where does ubuntu safe the info according wlan such as ssid, accesspoint signal strength?
<enigma_> ok. i am running ubuntu 8.12 kiwi eidition. and when i install it everything is perfect untill i try to install the modem to confure internet, it does nothing. i have internet on orange network, usb modem icon225. i do not know how to install it, because it does not have drivers for ubuntu. can u help me, please?
<V^_^V> can you buffer over flow?
<Myrtti> enigma_: there is no such thing as ubuntu 8.12 kiwi edition
<enigma_> so it says on my edition....
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<enigma_> anyway...ubuntu 8.10 be it
<silv3r_m001> i installed apache ... how to install mod rewrite ?
<Mpole> Myrtti: is there a kiwi edition?
<enigma_> kiwi edition, as i read it is an edition for romanian users..
<erUSUL> enigma_: i never used that modem... but look here http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/icon225.html
<enigma_> and it says ubuntu 8.12
<erUSUL> enigma_: maybe it works for you
<sainath> is there any possibility to install 32 bit dependencies of libwnck on 64bit ubuntu??
<enigma_> ok, i'll get a look there to see...
<enigma_> and if it won;t work? what should i do then?
<ftab> erUSUL: I set both syntax on and set number set number works but the syntax on doesn't
<ftab> :(
<ftab> though the syntax coloring for .vimrc works  but not for othere files
<erUSUL> ftab: well i'm emacs user .... not experience with vi
<ftab> hmm thank you any way
<enigma_> the link u have given me....i tried that....but it requires internet connexion. and i do not have internet...when i install ubuntu, on one of my partitions, i have no intenret connexion.
<Ademan> ftab: what are you trying to do?
<enigma_> that's why i want to install this modem and configure internet connexion
<ftab> i want my code to be colored
<vegombrei> i have a problem sharing files from my ubuntu pc via wifi .. it shows up on my mac but i cant see files or even get permission .. how do i fix this ?
<ftab> in vi, I installed the vim-full package but still i am not able to enable that
<erUSUL> ftab: maybe you need "filetype plugin on" and "filetype indent on
<Ademan> indeed
<erUSUL> !samba | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Coolkid`> phorensic, okay, am done with the first live disk. Hopefully everything will work fine
<Mpole> erUSUL: happy new year. i havent seen u here since last year. how r u?
<Ademan> ftab: there's a channel #vim by the way
<ftab> hmm thank you :)
<Coolkid`> phorensic, how do i connect to irc from ubuntu (if i load the live OS) wanna connect before doing hard install
<erUSUL> Mpole: fine thanks; happy new year to you too XD
<Ademan> ftab: no problem, by the way what language? because there are usually extra plugins that help with that language
<erUSUL> Coolkid`: with pidgin or install xchat and use it
<Coolkid`> erUSUL, am totally new to ubuntu, so could you tell me the menu/command for the application
<paul68> where does ubuntu safe the info according wlan such as ssid, accesspoint signal strength?
<histo> Whats the easiest way to use hostnames on my local network ex: I have a ubuntu server called myserver and from my other ubuntu box or a windows box I want to be able to ssh myserver instead of the ip or ping myserver?
<erUSUL> Coolkid`: Applications>Internet>Pidgin
<histo> hopefully that makes sense
<Coolkid`> thanks....
<enigma_> :(
<raven> hi everyone
<raven> is there any project to use linux on a hp ipaq pocket pc?
<erUSUL> Coolkid`: if you install xchat via Aplicattions>Add Remove it will be listed in applications>Internet too both of them connect to this channel by default afaik
<Stroganoff> raven: http://www.ipaqlinux.com/
<erUSUL> enigma_: the instructions here http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/icon225.html did not work ?
<histo> raven, ubuntu also has smaller versions for mobile devices
<histo> raven, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<erUSUL> enigma_: if you need help with some of the commands in the how to just ask
<raven> yeah, thank you
<tvgv> WHATS A site for repair
<Myrtti> Mpole: not that I know of
<enigma_> the instructions there did not work...it required me netwoek connexion
<vegombrei> hey does google support ubuntu ?? as in financially ??
<Myrtti> enigma_ you can try #ubuntu-ro
<enigma_> how can i have netork connexion when i have no internet instaled and oncifugred?
<aldipc> vegombrei: no
<enigma_> thanks
<enigma_> i will try there
<Ademan> vegombrei: google contributes to certain open source projects, some of which are very important to ubuntu.  for example google employs guido rossum creator and major contributor to the python programming language
<Ademan> vegombrei: they pay him to simply work on python... (among other things)
<Mpole> so, can anyone tell me why going to System / Administration / Software Sources DOES NOT bring up the dialog as supposed to?
<cwillu> Mpole, you on intrepid or jaunty?
<Ademan> considering how many ubuntu applications are python based... that's pretty huge
<Ademan> but nothing directly
<wers> i just installed the 32bit version of intrepid in my friend's lappy with amd turion. is that okay?
<vegombrei> Ademan: oh so in short they are supporting ununtu in a big way eh
<ays> Ademan it doesnt asks you for the root pass?
<Ademan> vegombrei: i'd say so, but not directly, and every linux distro benefits as well
<cwillu> Mpole, does it work if you go in to synaptic and view the repositories config page?
<ays> wers if its not complaining... dont poke it ;)
<Ademan> ays: that wasn't for me was it?
<Mpole> cwillu: can u give me the how-to? i am lost, today
<ays> Ademan, sorry mate
<ays> my bad
<ays> it was for Mpole
<Ademan> haha it's cool i was just a bit confused :-p
<wers> ays, what's the advantage of using the 64 bit version?
<cwillu> Mpole, system | admin | synaptic | settings menu | repositories
<nbkonline> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ays> sorry again... the text moved downwards fast.... so I missed the right name
<V^_^V> can you buffer over flow?
<V^_^V> can you buffer over flow?  can you buffer over flow?   can you buffer over flow? can you buffer over flow? can you buffer over flow? can you buffer over flow? can you buffer over flow?
<Rencx> hi
<cwillu> wers, it'll work, although you're giving up a bit of performance, and any other features of a 64bit machine
<TelQuel_> oh man this die hard theme looks amazing
<Ademan> any gcc fellows:  "undefined reference to X" that's a linker error right?
<Mpole> cwillu: well the synaptic | settings menu "
<Mpole> ooops
<Mpole> cwillu: i dont have such a menu... i have this...
<wers> cwillu, is that amount of performance significant or the advantage of having a conventional 32bit-powered machine is still greater?
<Rencx> how i can install .tar.gz files?
<Mpole> cwillu: system | admin | synaptic package manager
<ays> Rencx tar.gz is archive
<Ademan> Rencx: what are you trying to install? .tar.gz is like a zip file
<ays> you need to extract it, first
<Ademan> Rencx: what is it you're trying to install though?
<Rencx> ays, Ademan OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_wJRE_en-US.tar.gz
<Ademan> ah
<Ademan> one sec
<cwillu> Mpole, I'd suggest you sleep and work on this tomorrow, I don't think you're all there right now :p
<TelQuel_> hrm I am trying to load a theme with emerald... and I imported it, but now how do I apply it?
<Ademan> Rencx: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<Mpole> cwillu: this all started when i was trying to install Skype, downloading it from skype.com doesnt work, the connection breaks down, no matter what happens
<V^_^V> Can you buffer over flow?
<Ademan> Rencx: this is a better way to install it, you'll get updates just like you normally do
<ays> Ademan you were faster
<ays> :/
<Ademan> :-p
<Mpole> cwillu: then phorensic suggested i go to medibuntu.org, there were issues about the repositories howto
<fosco_> TelQuel_: if you are using emerald window decorations you'll see the new theme inmediatly
<cwillu> Mpole, reread what I told you to do
<Mpole> cwillu: i did whatever was indicated, it didnt work
<Ademan> V^_^V: no, i always check my array bounds
<cwillu> Mpole, you got tripped up over 'synaptic package manager'
<TelQuel_> well I installed emerald, how do I know if I am using decorations? I am pretty sure I am.
<cwillu> Mpole, that doesn't bode well for your current state of mind :/
<Rencx> Ademan: but also i want install rarlinux-3.8.0.tar.gz
<Ademan> Rencx: rarlinux? is that just rar file support?
<Mpole> cwillu: ok, i am in the admin | synaptic | settings | repositories section... what next?
<cwillu> Mpole, did it open?
<cwillu> Mpole, that's the same page as software sources is
<Rencx> Ademan: it is WinRAR
<dontknow> hi all. I've been setting up SSH access to a server from my laptop. The first time I connected it asked if I wanted the SSH key's passphrase to be remembered and I chose yes. How can I remove the cached passphrase so I'm asked for it each time
<cwillu> Rencx, there's already rar support in the repository, you don't need to install a seperate third party program
<Mpole> cwillu: yes, it did open
<TelQuel_> fosco_, I have emerald installed and in the emerald settings everything appears 'on' so I am not sure how to apply the theme.
<Rencx> cwillu: i yust want to use WinRAR not rar suport
<ays> Rencx as Ademan wrote, you dont need that
<Dr_willis> I use winrar.exe in wine all the time
<ays> ubunt already can compress and decompress .rar archivs
<Dr_willis> :)
<fosco_> TelQuel_: mostly sure you are no using emerald, open a terminal and type emerald --replace to use it
<ays> but you can natively use winrar in linux based systems
<Mpole> cwillu: was told to reload, now it is downloading packages
<cwillu> Rencx, why would you want to use expiry nagware when we already have support for it in the standard tools?
<ays> mostly due to its first part of the name... WIN
<ays> :))
<cwillu> Rencx, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will get pretty much all the standard extras installed
<shyam> hai what should be used instead of /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu?
<cwillu> Rencx, (mp3, flash, rar, java, etc)
<Dr_willis> ays,  i think you missed a  "  can't "  somewhere.. :)
<ays> you need, as Dr_willis wrote, use wine or some crossover platform support to use windows based programs
<TelQuel_> fosco_, ok that made the terminal box change theme but why didn't the rest? lol
<ays> yeah mate... I missed "'t"
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to get ubuntu to automatically switch to a certain resolution when it's on a specific screen? eg when i pluga screen into my laptop and hit fn+lcd it switches from laptops 1440x900 to 1680x1050 for thenew screen?
<ays> it do tend to happen when I do allnighter ;)
<fosco_> TelQuel_: make sure all windows are owned by the same user, do not use sudo nor su
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, not yet, but you can turn on the screen resolution applet which will make it fairly accessible
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, system | prefs | screen resolution | "show displays in panel"
<Flynsarmy> cwillu, will that work with proprietry gefore graphics driver?
<TelQuel_> fosco_, I didn't use sudo or anything... as soon as I close the terminal window the theme goes away
<Mpole> cwillu: i need to add medibuntu.org as a software source, how do i do that?
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, nope :p
<cwillu> Mpole, why?
<Flynsarmy> cwillu, is te open source geforce driver any good? would itborkmy system trying to install it?
<TelQuel_> fosco_, though I got it to apply for the various windows it disappeared as soon as I closed the terminal
<fosco_> TelQuel_: when you clse the terminal you close emerald
<ays> Flynsarmy better use yours graphic card tool for the res change
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, doesn't have 3d accel as far as I know
<Stroganoff> Mpole: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<Mpole> cwillu: so that i can download the skype package for ubuntu from medibuntu.org
<ezerhoden> TelQuel_: try launching with a trailing & or use alt-f2 to run it ?
<fosco_> TelQuel_: you'd better use fusion-icon to change compiz options
<Flynsarmy> ays, that's he plan but if i ever wat dual monitor i have to restart x using the proprietry one. which is just a inconvnient as areboot
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, I think nvidia's going to support xrandr soon'ish, so in another 6 months to a year, we might have a better approach
<Mpole> Stroganoff: thanks
<V^_^V> can you buffer over flow?
<cwillu> Mpole, skype has a deb file you can just install, you don't need to set up medibuntu to do that
<V^_^V> Çѱ¹ÀÎ ÀÖ³ª¤Ñ¤Ñ?
<TelQuel_> fosco_, alright well I am obviously fairly new to this... so do you mean to say there is no way to actually make it so that my GUI always appears with that theme?
<cwillu> Mpole, download the deb file from skype, and double click it
<fosco_> TelQuel_: there are many ways to do that
<fosco_> fusion-icon is one of them
<TelQuel_> fosco_, well which way is the easiest? haha.
<Rencx> cwillu: ok ty but if i want install Open Office from tar.gz what i need do?
<ichat> i install  8.10 on my acer aspire 9303 wsmi  laptop and   sound playback works fine,  - but  there is 2 problems...
<ays> TelQuel if its compiz/beryl theme, it can only work while compiz is active
<cwillu> Rencx, don't
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Rencx> cwillu: why?
<fosco_> TelQuel_: i told you, install and use fusion-icon
<ActionParsnip> ichat: wassup
<ichat> 1 being that my  build in mic  doens't seem to work  -
<ActionParsnip> ichat: does the mic work with any apps at all
<ichat> nope -
<cwillu> Rencx, go to http://download.openoffice.org/other.html, and use the linux deb
<TelQuel_> ok it is installing
<ichat> it sais no recording device or so found/
<Rencx> cwillu: but for other files
<cwillu> Rencx, what other files?
<KnOpSy> hello
<cwillu> Rencx, in general, anything even remotely mainstream is available as a deb or a repository.  Try to avoid using tar.gz's, .run's, zip's, etc
<ActionParsnip> ichat: run lspci   what does it say your sound card is?
<TelQuel_> fosco_, alright so how do I access compiz once it is installed? does it go into my applications or is it in system prefs?
<Flynsarmy> cwillu, If i fn+lc and increase res to 1680 then switch back to laptop monitor without resising down first, will it break my laptop?
<slavic> somebody can help me?
<TelQuel_> found it
<ActionParsnip> !ask  slavic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask  slavic
<fosco_> TelQuel_: just try, it is easy
<Mpole> Stroganoff: i tried the command sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list but it produced an error... wget parameters
<slavic> i need to add extra layouts at xubuntu keyboard
<ays> TelQuel you should add Compiz autostart option in the System>>Preferences>>Sessions, Add startup, call it whatever you wanna and add this as command: "compiz--replace" without quotes, that way, when you reboot, compiz will start automatically and you should be able to use the theme you want, if you set Theme Manager to Emerald
<Mpole> Stroganoff: what could be wrong?
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, no, it should just give you a bigger virtual desktop until you resize it
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard| slavic
<ubottu> slavic: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
 * ays pokes ActionParsnip
<Rencx> cwillu: why i need avoid them? it dangerous?
<ays> hello mate o/
 * ActionParsnip pokes ays back
<cwillu> Mpole, don't use medibuntu, install the deb file from skype like I told you
<cwillu> Rencx, they're not designed for ubuntu, people have already gone through the work to make packages that work with our package managers, so that install/uninstall work properly
<ActionParsnip> ichat: what does lspci say your sound card is?
<cwillu> Rencx, they'll work, but uninstalling may or may not work, the application menu may or may not get the icon, other related features may not work properly with the system, etc
<TelQuel_> fosco_, ok I have the emerald decorations on in compiz fusion but I cannot apply the theme via terminal anymore for whatever reason
<Rencx> cwillu: ok so every program must have deb package?
<slavic> sorry but editing xorg.conf file didn't help me
<slavic> i use xubuntu 8.1 now
<cwillu> Rencx, not 'must', but you definately want to use a repository or a deb if you can
<Mpole> cwillu: it doesnt work from skype... the connection isnt stable, it breaks... the latest attempt i made reached 1.3 MB, instead of the full package
<cwillu> Rencx, there's not much out there that won't have it
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: if you compile, you can make a deb out of the generated binary
<slavic> any ideas?
<cwillu> Mpole, then you've got connection problems, medibuntu won't help you (it's probably the same reason the other won't work)
<TelQuel> finally timed out
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, feel free to support them in the endeavour of redoing the work that's been done already then :p
<ActionParsnip> slavic: did you restart the x server after editting xorg.conf?
<b14ck> hey, i just installed kubuntu, whats the command to search for a program via command line?
<slavic> yes
<TelQuel> fosco_, look, I know I'm being somewhat annoying but I am pretty new to this and want to see this theme in action because it looks great.
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: compiling can be done, for newbs its not so advised
<slavic> i rebooted my sistem after editing
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, it's also pointless when you're 'compiling' software that's already been packaged for your specific distro :p
<zamba> is it a way to reveal what options were used when mounting a samba share using gvfs?
<fosco_> TelQuel: sorry, it's so obvious to me that i can not find the words to explain it in a better way, just try, it is very easy
<b14ck> hey, i just installed kubuntu, whats the command to search for a program via command line?
<zamba> i want to make it a permanent, system-wide mount in fstab..
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> find I believe
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: not if you want to add or remove extra functionality
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> whereis
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> and locate
<ichat> sorry -  nvidio  mpc51 hd audio divice rev a2
<b14ck> it isnt find or whereis
<b14ck> ...
<slavic> i heared that from 8.1 the keyboard layouts are not stored in the xorg.conf file...
<b14ck> im looking to see a package that i can install
<hwilde> what is the correct 'ubuntu' way to upgrade openoffice from v2.4 to v3.0 ?
<b14ck> like apt-get search or something
<ichat> nvidia  @
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> oh
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: or compile it with a later compiler so it performs better
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> apt-get search
<hwilde> b14ck, aptitude search <package>
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, you can go on 'but not if, but not if' all night, it doesn't change the fact that the vast majority of installations are very well served by the existing system
<TelQuel> fosco_, I have compiz running in the userbar up top and everything is on... how do I apply the theme?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: can you paste the whole line please
<Rencx> cwillu: maybe you now how i can mount iso images?
<fosco_> TelQuel: open emerald theme manager and clic on the theme you want
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: oh i totally agree, but compiling does have advantages
<ichat> commin up
<fosco_> that's all
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, if there was a big win to be had from that, without causing stability issues, I guarentee ubuntu would already be doing them though
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: it does, check out apt-build
<cwillu> Rencx, you should be able to directly view them
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: it uses deb-src instead of deb
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, no, I meant, we'd be using the later compiler :p
<TelQuel> fosco_, I click on it and nothing happens.
<cwillu> and compiling everything that way in the first place
<hwilde> I need to upgrade to openoffice v3.0, what is the right way to do this?
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, if you want gentoo, you know where to find it :p
<ActionParsnip> cwillu: i already have a gentoo box ;)
<Rencx> cwillu not view but run like CD
<zamba> hwilde: i wonder about the same
<cwillu> Rencx, what cd exactly?
<fosco_> TelQuel: make sure you are using emerald, mostly sure you are using gtk-window-decorator, that can be changed in fusion-icon options
<sinan> i have just installed 8.10 on my laptop which previously ran 8.4, I can see a significant drop in speed. The utilization of the CPU never reaches 100% though. Anyone has any idea what's going on?
<hwilde> zamba, yeah the repos only give v2.4 even with all updates
<slavic> there are someone who use xubuntu 8.1 and use 2 or more keyboard layouts?
<SiDi> Rencx: you can install Gmountiso to do it graphically (either the command is "sudo mount <file.iso> /media/<mountdirectory> -t iso9660 -o loop")
<zamba> hwilde: yup
<TelQuel> fosco_, I already switched that to emerald
<SiDi> Rencx: you can mount it to /media/cdrom0 and it'll be *exactly* as if it was a CD
<zamba> hwilde: you can of course just manually install the packages for 3.0, but i am too looking for the "ubuntu/debian" way of doing it
<TelQuel> fosco_, Windows Decorator is set to emerald in compiz fusion
<fosco_> TelQuel: maybe that theme is buggy, try any other one
<hwilde> zamba, yes that is specifically the question
<alcohol> I have made a bookmark to smb://ip/folder
<ays> TelQuel, have you imported the theme into Emerald Theme manager?
<alcohol> but how can I open said folder in other apps when browsing for it?
<zamba> hwilde: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<ichat_> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<alcohol> I can't find it anywhere
<zamba> hwilde: have you seen that?
<cwillu> zamba, hwilde, they have deb files available for download, there's also repositories in launchpad ("ppa")
<ichat> thats all i get
<Rencx> cwillu: like i have some windows programs on ISO. SiDi ty for advice
<TelQuel> fosco_, yeah it's imported and highlighted in emerald theme manager, could be that the theme is designed for an older ubuntu version or something
<ActionParsnip> alcohol: you may have to add it in there, if you need the files in other ways, i'd suggest smbmount to mount the smb share
<hwilde> cwillu, why dont the ubuntu repos have v3.0
<cwillu> hwilde, it was released after ubuntu's last release
<zamba> i want to mirror a gvfs mount and make it permanent in /etc/fstab.. how can i do this?
<hwilde> zamba, it's easy to just dl the deb but i wonder
<alcohol> ActionParsnip: how could I make that mounted on ifup?
<zamba> hwilde: the developers didn't have time to test it in time for 8.10
<fsancho> hi all
<fsancho> hope somebody helps me
<hwilde> cwillu, so can I add jaunty-proposed repos and apt-get it that way ?
<zamba> hwilde: see the url i gave you
<slavic> i found such a info:
<slavic> The X.Org configuration file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) still has InputDevice entries for the mouse and keyboard, but they are ignored now because input-hotplug is used. The keyboard settings now come from /etc/default/console-setup; to change them please use sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup. After that, HAL and X need to be restarted (e.g., by rebooting your system).
<cwillu> hwilde, ... no
<cwillu> hwilde, that'll just break stuff
<TelQuel> fosco_, that was totally it, it would appear the theme is bugged.
<zamba> manually installing debs will break stuff, yeah
<cwillu> hwilde, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main" has oo3 packaged, there might be a packport for intrepid eventually
<hwilde> cwillu, so there is no repo way to get OO v3.0 ?
<zamba> hwilde: again, see the url i posted
<fsancho> have intrepid installed in a Dell Latitude D520, and all works ok but Wi-Fi
<ActionParsnip> alcohol: you need to populate /etc/fstab or have a script
<loabi> I cannot open gimp.. why is that? after reinstalling gimp even it doesn't open
<hwilde> zamba, i know how to google thx
<lstarnes> loabi: what happens when you try to run it from a terminal?
<zamba> hwilde: ...?
<ActionParsnip> fsancho: run lspci, one line will identify the wifi device, you can websearch from there
<Rencx> sidi: good program ty :)
<slavic>  but i can use dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  only to change de main layout...
<slavic> somebody help....
<yabuk> ubuntu is mounting my pen drive like a "ready-only" file system, how to fix it?
<ays> loabi have you tried reinstalling from the Package Manager?
<loabi> lstarnes : I didn't try to run it from terminal.. I just tried to open from applications
<komputes> Does anyone know where I can view the VNC logs for vino-server?
<sinan> How can i completely turn off compiz?
<loabi> ays : yes thats what I did, after re-installing even it doesn't open
<ActionParsnip> ichathttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239995&highlight=mt3422&page=12
<ays> try from terminal, just type gimp
<fsancho> ActionParsnip: no, wi-fi is aIntel Pro Wireless 3945ABG, and module loads ok. My problem is that I can see all networks around my hous but not mine
<taliakby> who said veno?
<alcohol> ActionParsnip: fstab scares me :<
<taliakby> wine isgood  but not that good]
<fsancho> With another laptop (eeepc) i can see it
<Rencx> cwillu: where i can get Presentation backgrounds...?
<cwillu> !wine | taliakby
<ubottu> taliakby: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<taliakby> can anyon hook me up wit irc coommand lones
<Dr_willis> taliakby,  Huh?
<ActionParsnip> alcohol: back up the original, then you can easily roll back
<loabi> ays its opening from terminal.. but not opening manually.. whyz that
<ActionParsnip> fsancho: are you hiding SSID?
<ays> taliakby: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands << irc commands for ya
<fsancho> ActionParsnip: nope, i can see my SSID with another laptopp
<taliakby> hers the funny thing i just farted and cleard the room
<Rencx> Does anyone now how i can get backgrounds for presentations...
<ActionParsnip> fsancho: hmm, try moving towards / away from the AP a little and rescan, just to test
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: www.vladstudio.com
<tvgv_> whys everyone a dictator if theyknow the answers around here what do ppl get from it
<taliakby> i dont know whats the matter to make my farts smll that bad
<fsancho> ActionParsnip: I have triyed almost everything
<zamba> i need to reveal what smb options gvfs used when mounting a samba share.. how can i do that?
<fsancho> *tried
<tvgv_> lol
<tvgv_> farts i just shhhhiittt myself doing one lol
<ActionParsnip> fsancho: what if you reboot the AP
<taliakby> my farts dont bother me
<cwillu> zamba, gvfs isn't mounting a samba share, gvfs is a replacement for filesystem mounts
<zamba> cwillu: ok? so gvfs is a wrapper around something else? like smbmount?
<cwillu> zamba, gvfs mounts are accessible through the filesystem at ~/.gvfs/shares/, but that's not at all related to fstab
<cwillu> zamba, no, it's not a wrapper
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: wallpapers.. how i can insert them in presentation
<zamba> cwillu: well.. i basically need to know what options are being used, so i can replicate the same in my /etc/fstab for a system-wide and permanent mount
<cwillu> zamba, it's a library for gnome apps to directly use gvfs-accessible locations, not going through the file system
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: you could have them as background images
<zamba> cwillu: ah, ok
<cwillu> zamba, you'd need to look at man mount, looking for cifs and smb
<ichat> ActionParsnip:  - lol so im screwed...  and here i was thinkin that my webcam would be THE problem :P
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: they are simple jpgs like any other
<TelQuel> fosco_, how do I make each window translucent?
<zamba> cwillu: yeah, but that just gives me the available options, not the options used by gvfs
<cwillu> zamba, gvfs isn't using those options
<ActionParsnip> ichat: some are happpily supported
<cwillu> zamba, gvfs is not using 'mount' at all
<fosco_> TelQuel: this is not a good idea, are you sere?
<ActionParsnip> ichat: some cards need weird alsa options
<zamba> cwillu: i understand that, but it still has to use something equivalent, right?
<Dr_willis> zamba,  gnbome sort of 'browses' the shares - not mounting them.  Lilke cwillu  says
<cwillu> zamba, no, it doesn't :p
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: yes i understand but how can i set image in open office as background?
<cwillu> zamba, it talks directly to the shares
<zamba> Dr_willis: it still makes an excellent guess for charsets and permissions
<Dr_willis> zamba,  you can easially mount shares manually from the command lines and  via fstab.
<TelQuel> fosco_, why do you say it's not a good idea? I just like it to be slightly see-through... makes the theme look a lot cooler.
<zamba> Dr_willis: not with correct permissions and charset, which gvfs makes an excellent job at
<Dr_willis> zamba,  when it works... :) ive had it not work quite a bit for me
<cwillu> zamba, what gvfs uses internally to connect doesn't help you at all as far as mount and fstab is concerned
<Dr_willis> so i manually mount most of my samba shares
<ichat> well my sound out works fine - just not the mic - witch would be helpfull for skype :P
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: not sure ive not used it past simple typing
<zamba> Dr_willis: that's not an option here, since this is to be used by non-tech savvy people :)
<fosco_> TelQuel: if you have 2 open windows you'll see nothing
<zamba> Dr_willis: the share needs to be there, and it needs to be working
<Dr_willis> !info gnomba
<ubottu> Package gnomba does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> too bad gnomba is no longer around
<TelQuel> fosco_, this is roughly what I am trying to emulate: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Die+Hard+4.0+-+Matthew+Farrel%27s+theme+(E?content=66714
<tvgv_> ok
<pierre_> blr
<Dr_willis> gnome samba browser and 'needs to be working' and 'needs to be there' - just dosent happen on this LAN here very much.. not sure why its so flakey.
<pierre_> bjr
<fosco_> TelQuel: i can see nothing Content not found
<zamba> cwillu: i guess gvfs shares are user specific, or?
<TelQuel> fosco_, yeah it hemmed the link...
<cwillu> zamba, yes, although I think there's a way to use it + fuse to kinda do what you want, not a great solution though
<wetqwiejhtiopqwh> ubuntu vs. mac
<wetqwiejhtiopqwh> ?
<fosco_> TelQuel: any other image?
<Dr_willis> wetqwiejhtiopqwh,  no one cares.. and its offtopic :)
<zamba> cwillu: http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/9669/screenshotlk4.png
<zamba> cwillu: here's my problem
<cwillu> zamba, start with that next time :)
<TelQuel> fosco_, here we go http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/66714-1.png
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=2747
<zamba> cwillu: the stuff to the left is the smb mount and the stuff to the right is the gvfs mount
<Dr_willis> cwillu,  i used the fusesmb (smbfuse?) tool a lot.. but its been REAL flakey in 8.10 :(
<cwillu> Dr_willis, gvfs-fuse has been very stable for me
<zamba> the gvfs-fuse-daemon is the one that sets up stuff in ~/.gvfs, right?
<cwillu> zamba, left, is it smb or cifs you're using?
<cwillu> zamba, yes
<zamba> cwillu: cifs
<Dr_willis> cwillu,  for about 1/2 my machines i have to ente rthe full share path fir it to access them. it will browse to the machine.. but not get the shares On the machine..  which is a bother.
<cwillu> zamba, man mount.cifs will give some useful info, I'm still looking through it
<zamba> cwillu: specifically i need to figure out the charset used
<Cyorxamp> Hey I've a guest account that I only want people logging in to from localhost, so I added this to sshd_config... "DenyUsers guest" and "AllowUsers guest@localhost" -- Only it stops guest from logging in from localhost too!, any ideas?
<fosco_> TelQuel: ccsm - opacity
<TelQuel> fosco_, ??? haha.
<zamba> cwillu: how do i know what charset is being used at the other side? gvfs looks to be magically figuring that out
<hwilde> Cyorxamp, you don't want to Deny users guest
<Cyorxamp> hwilde, I don't want 'guest' logging in from anywhere but localhost
<TelQuel> fosco_, what is ccsm?
<hwilde> Cyorxamp, you want to Deny  guest@*   and then Allow guest@localhost
<Cyorxamp> hwilde, ah I see... one sec
<Dr_willis> sshing in from localhost? :)
<hwilde> Cyorxamp, or something like  guest@*!localhost     but I am unsure about the syntax.  ! is not
<zamba> TelQuel: compizconfig settings manager
<fosco_> TelQuel: the compiz configurator
<Cyorxamp> hwilde, using guest@* didn't work either
<TelQuel> fosco_, when I right click on the compfiz icon I do not see that option
<fosco_> TelQuel: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm, and you'll see it
<cwillu> zamba, still reading
<komputes> Does vino have a log file?
<hwilde> Cyorxamp, take out the deny and just do   AllowUsers guest@localhost
<Cyorxamp> hwilde, that -that- works :D
<Cyorxamp> hwilde, you'd think it'd be deny first, allow after
<hwilde> Cyorxamp, everyone not in Allow will be denied by default
<Cyorxamp> hwilde, right
<cwillu> zamba, where are you from?
<cwillu> (gonna try to look up the charset)
<ronny> hi
<HAnkok> Buenas
<ronny> anyone knows whats up with /etc/resolv.conf - some scripts from ifup/ifdown complain its not a symlink - this seems rather confusing
<HAnkok> Alguien ha utilizado Shorewall?
<SiDi> !es @ HAnkok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es @ HAnkok
<ubuntu_is_dabest> what is the terminal server for ubuntu?
<SiDi> HAnkok: #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> ronny: can you pastebin the command and complete error
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_is_dabest: like terminal services in windows?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> yes
<TelQuel> fosco_, wowzers ... this is so amazingly customizable. People must spend forever getting their desktop just right.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_is_dabest: you could vnc over ssh tunnel
<fosco_> TelQuel: yes
<HAnkok> thanks
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how?
<TelQuel> fosco_, as cool as this can look I feel like I prefer a simpler layout in truth.
<ActionParsnip> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-8 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 728 kB
<zamba> cwillu: norway
<zamba> cwillu: but i want to use utf-8
<ubuntu_is_dabest> i see, but what if i need terminal for it?
<zamba> cwillu: we're done with iso-8859-1 :)
<balony> OK, has anyone seen this before. When I came to my computer today the disk was full, it was my home pratition that was full. But when I analyzed it, there was no big files/dirs to support this. Then after a reboot the machine does some auto mv from my ~ and then im back to normal. (couldnt see what it moved). What kind weird event is this??
<cwillu> zamba, you have to use whatever encoding the server is using though
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: why doesnt this -- > sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list work?
<cwillu> zamba, this is the encoding used to convert to unicode, getting it wrong doesn't make it magically work
<zamba> cwillu: how can i figure out what charset's being used by the server?
<cwillu> zamba, no real idea, there might be a control panel thingy that'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: break it down instead
<eni> can someone help me with alsa
<eni> i ruined!!
<ronny> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/113105/
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: first error begins with wget
<cwillu> zamba, ##windows will probably be more helpful for that (I'm presuming you're not running a winxp/vista system, as they'd be using unicode here)
<kwesi> hello
<zamba> cwillu: i'm running samba, yeah
<kwesi> help me
<kwesi> please
<eni> cannot run hammerfall hdsp with alsa, big errors
<zamba> cwillu: (and i'm the one running the server as well, so i should be able to figure it out)
<eni> works fine with 8.04
<kwesi> I am running ubuntu
<cwillu> Mpole, because your internet connection is flaky.
<ActionParsnip> Mpole:  cd ~/;wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list; sudo mv ~/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<eni> but on 8.10
<teniser> Which messenger is best (no Pidgin, amsn or emesene,please)?
<kwesi> need help with crossover
<SiDi> kwesi: you should ask your question directly
<cwillu> ActionParsnip, he's been having grief with any download, he just isn't telling you that :(
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: if the file isnt there, the wget will fail, check the file you are wgetting
<ays> anyone here have any experience with core 2 extreme cpu and ubuntu?
<cwillu> zamba, wait, the server is running linux as well?
<zamba> cwillu: yessir
<SiDi> kwesi: for help with crossover, i think CodeWeavers should provide direct support
<cwillu> zamba, okay, relevant information here :p
<zamba> cwillu: hehe, sorry about that
<eni> when i want to open hdspmixer :  overflow-errors
<cwillu> zamba, pastebin your server's samba config
<kwesi> Sidi: Thanks
<cwillu> !pastebin | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SiDi> kwesi: what is your question with crossover?
<ActionParsnip> ronny: my resolv.conf is ascii text, you could rename it then create a symlink to the file just to entertain it
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: does: wget www.bbc.co.uk work?
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: it was just a small typo... it went well... thanks
<cwillu> zamba, as far as I can tell, samba should be using unicode on the server unless you've overridden it
<eni> help me!!
<heftig> i'm looking for a file synchronization tool for gnome. i miss windows' "offline files and folders". i need to synchronize with a windows share. unison doesn't recode filenames. rsync doesn't do two-way sync.
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: should it?
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: yeah it will download index.html
<TelQuel> fosco_, I don't get exactly how opacity settings work in the ccsm, you have to adjust each part of the window separately?
<zamba> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109790/
<zamba> Cwiiis: you see there i've flirted with the iso-8859-1 charset earlier, but that has been commented out
<fosco_> TelQuel: no, entire window is set
<eni> m i get this error: Looking for HDSP cards :
<eni> *** glibc detected *** hdspmixer: free(): invalid pointer: 0x08090ff4 ***
<eni> ======= Backtrace: =========
<eni> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6[0xb7bcd3f4]
<eni> /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(cfree+0x96)[0xb7bcf456]
<FloodBot1> eni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eni> hdspmixer[0x804ae03]
<ronny> ActionParsnip: i'd rather figure wha the heck the script wants a symlink, network-manager creates /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Mpole: my way first downloads the file, then moves it, rather than telling wget to download and put it someplace else, uses simpler commands so you know its good :)
<TelQuel> fosco_, ok that's under general settings opacity?
<ActionParsnip> ronny: im not sure at all, its very strange. What release of ubuntu are you using?
<cwillu> zamba, I'm not Cwiiis, and he's sick of people highlighting him by mistake :p
<ronny> ActionParsnip: intrepid
<zamba> hehe
<utonto> hi
<zamba> honest mistake :)
<ronny> ActionParsnip: tough its distupgraded all the way up from 7.10
<cwillu> zamba, cw<tab><tab> :p
<SiDi> kwesi: since you don't seem to want to ask your question here, you can also try the unofficial channel #crossover, or the ticket submission system of Codeweavers (see their website)
<fosco_> TelQuel: compiz has one million options, just spend some time trying
<cwillu> zamba, what's the server running?
<ethan_hunt> Juten Tag
<ActionParsnip> ronny: hmm. try: sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf_proper; cd /etc; sudo ln -s ./resolv.conf_proper ./resolv.conf
<zamba> cwillu: samba version?
<Coolkid> phorensic: USB live disk with and without persistance is successfully created. Now am in ubuntu.  Thanks for the link :)
<cwillu> zamba, distro
<ethan_hunt> ich wollte gerade mal LUIFS testen
<zamba> cwillu: is't running debian etch 4.0
<ethan_hunt> LUFS
<zamba> cwillu: it's*
<ethan_hunt> aber das gibt es wohl nicht mehr in ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> ronny: that'll rename the file and create the symlink that the scripts seem so desperatly to need
<SiDi> ethan_hunt : #ubuntu-de
<Cwiiis> cwillu: Ah, I'm used to it now - it's probably more annoying for you really :s
<eni> noboody knows something about my problem?
<ronny> ActionParsnip: well, i hoped i could avoid that
<ethan_hunt> sidewalk, thanx
<cwillu> Cwiiis, some day, one of us is going to change nicks, and the other is going to feel sad :p
<Cwiiis> cwillu: hehe, aww :)
<ActionParsnip> ronny: it keeps it happy, doesnt take up any hdd space
<eni> dont't ignore me i'ts important!!
<Dr_willis> eni,  you want everyone to say 'i dont know' ?
<eni> mmm
<Pici> eni: You need to restate your problem and use a pastebin for the error
<wetqwiejhtiopqwh> troll
<wetqwiejhtiopqwh> troll
<wetqwiejhtiopqwh> troll
<FloodBot1> wetqwiejhtiopqwh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eni> what's a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> eni: pastebin as much useful info as you can
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> !info pastebinit | eni
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<SiDi> eni by the way you should use paste.ubuntu-.com to paste your error messages, if you paste them on the channel, the floodbots will bite you
<Coolkid> for ubuntu hard install, what is the disk size that i needed?
<ActionParsnip> Coolkid: ive had an install on 2.5Gb
<eni> o tkanks a im very new to irc
<Pici> !requirements | Coolkid
<ubottu> Coolkid: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Dr_willis> Coolkid,  i would say at least a few gb.. depends on your needs..
<SiDi> Coolkid: 10GB will always be enough, but if you intend to install software or put huge docs (especially games, i got tons of gb's of games here :o), you should take more
<ActionParsnip> Coolkid: this doesnt leave much room for furure apps though
<Dr_willis> I got over 10gb in Wallpapers :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: question is..why?
<eni> my error is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109792/
<cwillu> zamba, sorry, I'm really not sure what's going on there.  the log files might give you some clue though (look for the connection attempts for gvfs, and for the regular mount, and see if they're saying anything different re: charset)
<cwillu> zamba, (logs on the server)
<zamba> cwillu: yeah
<cwillu> /var/log/samba/%m.log
<eni> cannot start any sound-device anymore after i compibled and installed new alsa-driber
<cinta> hi...
<eni> got a hdsp-hammerfall
<SiDi> eni can't help you on this, sorry, ii don't know much about it
<SiDi> hi cinta
<zamba> cwillu: where %m is?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  a collection ive been gathering for 10+ years :)
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  including some of my old AMIGA ones. :)
<eni> very bad
<Coolkid> SiDi: we can store the file in other partitions right? well,  i take it as 10GB for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: haha nice
<cwillu> zamba, something that will become evident when you ls the directory :p
<SiDi> Coolkid: you can, yeh
<Coolkid> and which is preffered filesystem for ubuntu?
<zamba> cwillu: it's HUGE :)
<cwillu> zamba, I _think_ it's the ip or host of the machine that connected, but I don't know for sure
<zamba> cwillu: 730 log files
<ActionParsnip> Coolkid: id give 10Gb to / 2Gb to /swap and the rest to home for user files
<eni> someone knows about alsa? http://paste.ubuntu.com/109792/
<zamba> cwillu: oki
<zamba> cwillu: then i got it
<SiDi> Coolkid: i personally have a big FAT32 partition for windoz software, and a big ext3 one for all my docs (i don't use my docs under windoz tho), and my system partitions are both 20gb
<SiDi> Coolkid: though my laptop got 250gb of ext3 partitions and 0.00000gb of fat/ntfs ones :D
<Mpole> ActionParsnip: will sudo apt-get install skype work ? if not, why? and how do i make it work?
<ActionParsnip> SiDi: same here except on my work lappy which is xp, the rest are various linuxes
<Coolkid> is there any performance penalty depending on filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> !skype | Mpole
<ubottu> Mpole: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip> Coolkid: if you put swap on a different pysical disk you can gain some speed if its used
<lohoy> hi.........
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: got windows only for games with crappy fps under wine :P
<ActionParsnip> Coolkid: swap is used a bit like pagefile.sys in windows
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: better if it's on a separate interface too ;-)
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: lots
<SiDi> Coolkid: swap is optional... i didn't put swap on the laptop, i'm ok with 4gb ram (and no swap = less disk read/write access)
<Coolkid> aaha, i need to go with swap, RAM is only 512MB
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: hmm, could get a 32gb SATA SolidState HDD and use it all as swap, get 1Gb ram. could be nice
<jpds> SiDi: Can you hibernate?
<eni> helm me with alsa !! http://paste.ubuntu.com/109792/
<ActionParsnip> eni: if it started when you compiled alsa, i'd review that
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: 530 USD for 32Gb RAM?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I used to use a dual-DMA IDE controller - DMA on *both* channels - with an 84MB swap drive and 48MB of RAM ;-)
<SiDi> jpds: i don't use hibernate, i just suspend the lappy. But swap is compulsory for hibernating (you need at least the same amount of swap for hibernation)
<gordonjcp> having the swap drive on its own DMA controller with no contention did actually speed things up quite a bit, particularly on large compiles
<jpds> SiDi: I know, that's why I'm asking :)
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: but with sata + SSD access times...
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: that *is* MB not GB ;-)
<SiDi> ActionParsnip: let me doubt you can read/write on your HDD as fast as on some DDR2/3 ram :D
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: this was about 10-11 years ago...
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: oh ive seen some low end stuff. Ive seen a PC about 1' x 1' and it was 8K RAM
<eni> jeah it startet wit compibling!!
<eni> how i can it turn back?
<ActionParsnip> eni:read your readme in the alsa source, or install the deb from repos
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I'm currently hacking on microcontrollers, some of which have 16 bytes of RAM and 256 bytes of flash
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: and people ask why I still bother with assembler...
<ActionParsnip> its fast
<Dr_willis> I recall a 1 inch CUBE minimini pc a few years back
<minche> what is the new line symbol in open office?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: well you show a Comp Sci grad that and they go "ZOMG OH NOES HOW DOES THE JVM FIT?!!?"
<ActionParsnip> oh i know, its funny
<SiDi> minche: what do you mean ?
<miller7> hello, I'm a new ubuntu user. I have installed 8.04 (an application I have needs this one). So I want to upgrade sshd to latest version possible. Can someone *please* tell me how to do that. I'm struggling for 2 hours with backports but still version I have is not latest (I think) so I get some problems connecting to sshd
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gordonjcp> woohoo, I'm running Jaunty!
<gordonjcp> time to reinstall ;-)
<ActionParsnip> miller7: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> miller7: oops
<minche> wheni oped some .txt file and it is has all those new-lines and paragraphs, what do i type in search /replace field to replace them :/
<ActionParsnip> miller7: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<miller7> ActionParsnip: It says I have the latest version
<minche> *find/replace
<SiDi> miller7: which version do you need ? i think you can enable the ppa repository in order to get the very latest one (it should be somewhere in launchpad.net)
<muzanaka> Hi, people!!!
<ActionParsnip> miller7: then you have the latest version
<Dr_willis> miller7,  theres 'latest version that EXISTS' then theres 'latest version thats in the repositories'
<miller7> SiDi: I want an sshd version that runs on vserver guest :(
<miller7> sorry guys, I'm all new to ubuntu and repositories. I added security and updates and backports
<Andy_> hi I use xubuntu 8.04 LTS and I want to upgrade to 8.10 without the net as I can't reply on the connection, I have the live CD anyway to update from that? or is there a xubuntu 8.10 alt CD out? if yes can anyone link me to a seeded torrent?
<dayo_> !d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<dayo_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<muzanaka> why I can not enter #ubuntu-ru?
<minche> :/
<eni> ActionParsnip: the readme is very short and nothing about that
<muzanaka> !тмшвшф
<muzanaka> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> muzanaka: /join #ubuntu-ru          to enter
<Andy_> !alt
<ActionParsnip> eni: i'd ask in #alsa if it exists
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<TelQuel> heh
<Coolkid> do we have *wine* bundled in the ubuntu live disk?
<cwillu> Coolkid, no
<miller7> SiDi: can I install sshd 5 in ubuntu 8.04?
<Coolkid> from where can i download and install wine?
<cwillu> Coolkid, apt-get install wine?
<Andy_> I mean anyone got XUBUNTU not ubuntu, guess I am in the wrong chat room..?
<cwillu> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dr_willis> Andy_,  lots of people in here use xubuntu also.
<jrib> muzanaka: oh, but they've banned 91.145.* .  Join me in #ubuntu-irc please.  I'll see if any op there is around and ask him to talk to you there.  OK?
<TeePOG> Andy_: it's more or less the same thing, it just has a different desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> Andy_: its supported here, ask your question
<Andy_> ah okay thank you but I tried searching mininova for xubuntu 8.10 alt CD but in vain
<SiDi> miller7: so your ubuntu is installed as a vm ? what is the problem you have with the current openssh-server, why do you think a newer one would solve the prob ?
<Andy_> and I am going with xubuntu cause well....in lay mans terms my PC is a low end one
<Dr_willis> Andy_,   theres official ubuntu downloade sites with torrents to it - i recall.. or try the xubuntu homepage
<cwillu> miller7, it's not available in the standard repo's
<SiDi> Coolkid: you can install it as any application
<muzanaka> jrib: I cann't understand why!
<SiDi> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb Coolkid for the latest version
<Andy_> Dr_willis, I tried that I cound find any link to download the 8.10 alt version, if possible can you link me?
<cwillu> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Andy_> thats ubuntu alt..i want xubuntu alt..
<miller7> SiDi: my problem is that I edited and removed OOM reference from init.d, so sshd starts now. But when I connect to it I get "fatal: chroot("/var/run/sshd"): Operation not permitted". I assume latest version will fix it since debian lenny sshd works fine on same box (as VM also)
 * dsdeiz PsyBNC for sale.. PM me for details..
<TelQuel> how do I get back to just regular themes?
<Dr_willis> Andy_,  alterntive verion of xubuntu? that may or may not  exist..   i normally just install ubuntu  and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TelQuel> where can I find regular non-enhanced ubuntu themes? not emerald etc
<cwillu> Andy_, go to xubuntu.com, and follow the links, it's listed prominently
<Andy_> Dr_wills, that will work with 190 MB ram?
<SiDi> dsdeiz: this isn't #shopping, it's #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Andy_,  Ive ran it on less. :)
<Andy_> Dr_wills, thank you very much
<Andy_> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cwillu> Andy_, click a nearby mirror, and then click on the alternate download
<SiDi> miller7: i don't know what to say :/ you should just have to install openssh-server and its meant 1) to work | 2) to launch automatically
<cwillu> Andy_, http://xubuntu.com/get
<dsdeiz> oh mehn! sorry about that!
<Andy_> Thank you everyone
<TelQuel> fosco_, hey is it possible to reset defaults on themes?
<fosco_> TelQuel: emerald theme?
<utonto> bye
<miller7> SiDi: I know :( but it does not so I'm trying to see if 5.1 version will work like in Debian
<Dr_willis> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/release/
<SiDi> TelQuel: the default themes are in /usr/share/themes
<eni> ActionParsnip: and how i can install from the deb-source
<Dr_willis> but he left...
<miller7> This one in Lenny works fine: OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<TelQuel> fosco_, nah just plain old ubuntu ones... right now I'm feeling like although the fancier emerald themes look cooler they are not very functional.
<fosco_> TelQuel: fusion-icon, use gtk-window-decorator
<SiDi> miller7: you should try to find the openssh's dev team's website, they'll have sources of the latest version
<guido_> hi, when i try to install ubuntu 8.10 desktop it crashes, i get a pixel mashup and it hangs, also in safe mode, is there a way to install ubuntu in textmode?
<SiDi> miller7: or you can try to install the debian's deb in ubuntu but i REALLY don't guarantee the result xD
<cwillu> guido_, use an alternate cd
<SiDi> guido_: you can try the alternate CD for text mode
<cwillu> !alternate guido_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu> !alt | guido_
<ubottu> guido_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<eni> linux+special hardware=you are screwed!
<miller7> SiDi: I don't know how to install the debian's deb... just download the deb file and do dpkg to it?
<miller7> I come from Gentoo where I just compiled everything via emerge
<guido_> ok thank you cwillu
<SiDi> miller7: with gdebi you can install a .deb by double clicking it:p
<adam_> miller7: apt-get install
<adam_> miller7: apt-cache search
<adam_> on end packet name
<TelQuel> fosco_, yeah that's good so far but it still has all the weird effects from compiz fusion
<SiDi> eni : it's linux + bad hardware constructors, actually
<adam_> miller7: and look on google /etc/apt/source.list
<adam_> and dowload some good
<fosco_> TelQuel: so, yo DO NOT want to use compiz at all?
<Pici> adam_: Thats not helpful, hes tring to install a plain .deb
<cwillu> fosco_, prefs | appearances | effects | set to none
<TelQuel> fosco_, for the time being, I just don't find that the effects add much for me right now and they make it harder to navagate
<cwillu> TelQuel, ^^^ (sorry)
<miller7> adam_: Good is very wide term since I've seen many repository lists that were not that good to install (I think)
<miller7> meaning they were screwing up the system
<jimcooncat> I'm looking for documentation on migrating users, groups, and home directories from one Ubuntu computer to another. Anything automated or helper apps out there?
<Pici> miller7: Packages made for debian may or may not install properly on Ubuntu, we cannot support those here.
<miller7> Pici: yes, I understand
<fosco_> TelQuel: fusion-icon - select window manager - metacity
<Dr_willis> fusion-icon is handy :)
<TelQuel> ok cool, sometime when I have more time I will work on getting a nicer look together. I want something pretty simple you know/
<adam_> please check
<adam_> nmap -T Aggressive -sV -n -O -v 31337.dyndns.org
<adam_> and past me reasult
<Siroy> Hi all, I dont know what the protocol is or so ever, but I have a problem with some programs that close unexpected. Could you help me?
<inet> +i
<jimcooncat> Siroy, just give us more detail
<TelQuel> what's another good site for emerald themes?
<TelQuel> apart from gnome-look
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Question: How to check if my CPU is 64 or 32 bits (sorry for my dummy question)?
<Siroy> Oke, thank you! I run the programms transmission and amule. The work for a while and then they close instandly whitout any reason. I work whit ubuntu 8.10
<eni> no i use professional audio-hardware
<zaggynl> mmm4m5m: sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo , copy paste it to pastebin.com
<mmm4m5m> zaggynl: http://pastebin.ca/1318556
<jessie> mmm4m5m: it's 64 bit.
<mmm4m5m> :)) perfect, thank you :)
<Siroy> And when I use system monitor I starts and after 2 seconds it closes
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: you are running a cor2duo E8400
<zaggynl> core 2 duo, yes it is
<jessie> mmm4m5m: you can however, install 32 bit software on it.
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: which, as jessie says, is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: you CAN run a 32bit OS on it if you want, if you have+3Gb ram, get the 64bit OS
<rabbit64> In .gconf settings, where does the panel/{applet_name}_screen0 come from?
<mmm4m5m> jessie: I have ubuntu gutsy 32 but 4 gb ram, that why start reading
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: 32bit only reads 3.2Gb RAM effective, depends if you want to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: and what you use your pc for
<mmm4m5m> thank you all for help. Have to consider more do I need 64bits with 4GB or not
<mmm4m5m> ActionParsnip: home PC but with virtual machines
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: id go 64bit with Vms
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: you could try it a while, see which you think runs better
<mmm4m5m> ActionParsnip: not good with linux, want to skip additional issues with 64bits software... that is my concern
<fosco_> mmm4m5m: no special issues
<ActionParsnip> mmm4m5m: no issues especially, could get another HDD in and try it
<prabha1989> hi guys i got one serious prob help me
<ActionParsnip> prabha1989: ask away
<prabha1989> just i booted up the ubuntu as usual but after the loading the screen goes blank
<prabha1989> then i noticed that the monitor light blinks
<jimcooncat> prabha1989: stupid answer: is the plug loose?
<ActionParsnip> prabha1989: is this the livecd or an installed system?
<prabha1989> no
<prabha1989> i use good in xp
<prabha1989> now
<prabha1989> its on a installed sys
<TelQuel> I need to get a better firefox icon
<prabha1989> actually  i was working that for the past 1 month
<oCean_> prabha1989: use <ctrl><alt><f1> (after boot) to get to textconsole. That way you'll be able to see if there are any errosr in /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<oCean_> *errors I mean
<zamba> how can i replace dhcp3-client with dhcpcd as the standard dhcp client for the system?
<prabha1989> k
<prabha1989> i note it !
<erUSUL> zamba: on is the client the other is the server afaics
<oCean_> !info dhcpcd
<ubottu> dhcpcd (source: dhcpcd): DHCP client for automatically configuring IPv4 networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-1.1 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 188 kB
<zamba> erUSUL: no, dhcpcd is a client
<zamba> erUSUL: dhcpd is the server
<ActionParsnip> prabha1989: boot to recovery console and run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<zamba> i need a tool for maintaining a set of ubuntu installations.. i mean tasks such as upgrading, removing and installing packages, maintaining configuration files and users and processes.. this has to work from a central server.. does anyone know of such a tool(set)?
<dayo_> zamba: apt?
<Pici> zamba: Landscape, but its not free
<msata> anyone has problems with the mouse while running ubuntu on vmware?
<zamba> dayo_: can that handle configuration files? :)
<zamba> Pici: yeah, i've heard about landscape
<dayo_> zamba: aahh
<zamba> Pici: but i need a free tool
<dayo_> does anyone know of a free alternative to virtualbox?
<zamba> dayo_: isn't virtualbox free?
<msata> qemu
<zamba> dayo_: virtualbox ose is free?
<zamba> Pici: any other tools?
<oCean_> Pici: any idea on the status of landscape? I took a peak at it some half year ago...
<ActionParsnip> dayo_: vmware
<mistic> il cubo l'ho configurato tutto l'unica cosa che non riesco a mettere è l'immagine alla faccia inferiore
<Pici> oCean_: Dunno, Canonical provides it
<dayo_> zamba: i use the one from virtualbox.org
<Pici> !it | mistic
<ubottu> mistic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<oCean_> Pici: I know, seemed very interesting (http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape)
<mistic> sorry
<dayo_> ActionParsnip: vmware is fre???
<Pici> zamba: Not that I'm aware of, sorry
<vai> vmware player is?
<Photoguy> Is there an IRC channel for jEdit?
<Pici> dayo_: Both versions of virtuaal box are free as in cost
<msata> vmware player and vmware server are free
<Photoguy> !jedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit
<Photoguy> :P
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | dayo_
<ubottu> dayo_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<zamba> Pici: maybe zenoss core
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<dayo_> Pici: i got vbox, but i'm looking for something to replace it
<dayo_> 8
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vlt> Hello. What tool can I use to "extract" an mpeg2 video file from a .vob?
<pawan> how to repair grub
<ActionParsnip> vlt: devede can mak dvd iso, you could then extract the vob files from it
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dayo_> !QEmu > dayo_
<ubottu> dayo_, please see my private message
<Yamikuronue> I'm having trouble using a certificate to connect to my school's secured wireless network - specifically, after I select the certificate it forgets that I told it to use one, the setting won't keep. Any ideas?
<vlt> pawan: `grub-install <your boot device>`
<zgmf-x20a> hey anyone know how to uninstall transgaming?  [cedega]
<dayo_> ActionParsnip: thank u
<prabha1989> that method is not working
<prabha1989> no signal is coming ...after the ubuntu loads up
<mmm4m5m> question: What parameters archive manager use to make rar archives? Can I change these parameters or I have to use rar thru command line?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: I need it the other way round: I already have vob files and want to create an mpeg2 file (without recoding).
<ActionParsnip> dayo_: np man
<pawan> what is my bot device
<vesa_> hey im newbie. what is the command for run firefox? I need it for xbindkeys
<prabha1989> pawan: r u inn fsf india?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: do you have audio_ts and video_ts folders?
<pawan> yes
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<prabha1989> pawan:  hi man..i am the guy who u trained in SSN college
<erUSUL> vesa_: firefox
<pawan> great
<prabha1989> pawan:  haha...because of u i got introduced to ubuntu...
<vesa_> oh :D
<vesa_> thanks
<prabha1989> anybody could solve my problem?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: then k3b will accept those if you dont mind qt libs as well as gtk on your system
<ActionParsnip> vlt: i dont know what gnome app does it as i dont use it
<zerocool> hi
<vlt> ActionParsnip: I don't use gnome. Isn't there a plain cmd line tool to convert vob to mpg files?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: mencoder / ffmpeg perhaps
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to repair grub
<Yamikuronue> So, anyone know about the certificate thing? I don't mean to be impatient but I've only got another half hour before I gotta move buildings...
<vlt> pawan: `grub-install <your boot device>`
<ActionParsnip> !grub | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan> i have vista installed in my system but grub is not detecting it
<Photoguy> I'm trying to compile a text file for a program..
<Photoguy> Here is the example of what I want: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9a7373e0a2a14f2b91b20cc0d07ba4d27921ac81381090fa
<Photoguy> How would I do this?
<FloodBot1> Photoguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> pawan: you need to add an entry to menu.lst to make grub boot vista
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i dont get any 3D Support with fglrx-driver. 3D-applications just wont start, fglrxinfo doesnt output anything (no errors, no info, nothing). View my Xorg.conf here: http://www.wtwrp.de/upload/files/f980f0e5xorg.conf
<Photoguy> :/
<pawan> how
<Cobra_Fast> Hello, i dont get any 3D Support with fglrx-driver. 3D-applications just wont start, fglrxinfo doesnt output anything (no errors, no info, nothing). View my Xorg.conf here: http://www.wtwrp.de/upload/files/f980f0e5xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> pawan: have you read the link in the factoid?
<CompactDstrxion> cobra_fast: what is your graphics card?
<Cobra_Fast> ATi Radeon X1600 Pro
<CompactDstrxion> and how did you install fglrx drivers?
<devil> ....thats ancient
<Cobra_Fast> with Synaptics
<Cobra_Fast> and enabled it in the drivers manager thing
<prabha1989> pawan: search the ubuntuforums.org to change the menu.lst
<WildPikachu> hi guys, is there some docs someone can point me to regarding the files in the .disk directory?
<CompactDstrxion> is the drivers manager showing the green circle next to the driver?
<ActionParsnip> devil: whats ancient?
<Cobra_Fast> Yes, there is a green icon
<vlt> Photoguy: Can you explain "compile text file for a program"?
<devil> his graphics card
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan>  (hd0,6)
<ActionParsnip> devil: i have some golden oldies, waaaay older than that
<ActionParsnip> devil: most of my gfx card dont even support dx9
<Photoguy> vlt: I have two example files, appropriately named.
<Photoguy> vlt   http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=9a7373e0a2a14f2b91b20cc0d07ba4d27921ac81381090fa
<Snupt> Hello. Can Evolution news (NNTP) in 8.10?
<CompactDstrxion> cobra_fast could you try disabling the driver in the manager then enabling it again purely through the manager?
<Yamikuronue> After I select a certificate in Network Connections it forgets that I told it to use one, the setting won't keep. Any ideas?
<vlt> Photoguy: Can't find anything behind your link.
<Cobra_Fast> CompactDstrxion , im using Xinerama to use my two screens as a big desktop, i edited the Xorg.conf for that
<CompactDstrxion> whenever ive installed binary drivers i have only ever used the manager not synaptics
<CompactDstrxion> oh right
<myassissobig> hehe
<Photoguy> vlt, try this, sorry!  http://www.mediafire.com/file/2jqzikyymwx/Examples.zip
<Cobra_Fast> there is my xorg.conf -> http://www.wtwrp.de/upload/files/f980f0e5xorg.conf
<becomingGuru> Hi... Altho the latest version of eclipse is 3.4 I get only 3.2 when i apt-get...
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<becomingGuru> anyway how I can now upgrade to 3.4
<vlt> Photoguy: 404
<Photoguy> What??
<Photoguy> Hold on.
<CompactDstrxion> are your screens meant to have different refresh rates?
<Cobra_Fast> yes
<Cobra_Fast> 85 and 60 Hz
<Devil> hmm
<Serge> hi, ﻿anyone know, does ubuntu 8.10 support the Attansic Technology L1 Gigabyte Ethernet adapter?
<vlt> !paste | Photoguy
<becomingGuru> @ubottu Wow Nice.. Thanks
<ubottu> Photoguy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Devil> all screens have refresh rates
<laeg> which is the best format for ubuntu, ext3/2?
<laeg> *overall format
<Cobra_Fast> well noticed, Devil
<erUSUL> laeg: yep ext3
<Devil> thank you cobra
<CompactDstrxion> if there is a ati configuration manager in linux (sorry ive only used nvidia) does it run?
<laeg> erUSUL: ty dude
<Devil> ;)
<Cobra_Fast> :)
<Tm_T> laeg: there is no such thing as "best" but usually there's no need to use ext2, so ext3 unless otherwise needed
<laeg> Tm_T: :D
<MisterKM> Hey all, is there any way I can install my Lexmark Z1420 printer?
<Devil> has anyone been able to install absinthe on ubuntu?
<prabha1989> hi guys then the only solution to my prob is reinstalling?
<becomingGuru> how do I enable backports and update all packages
<Cobra_Fast> CompactDstrxion , i used it, but its crap
<CompactDstrxion> does glxgears run (is it even in ubuntu i might be wrong XD)
<Cobra_Fast> no, it does not (yes it is in ubuntu)
<CompactDstrxion> thats weird even with no 3d acceleration in other linux distros glxgears has still run just... slowly
<CompactDstrxion> weird
<Cobra_Fast> :/
<CompactDstrxion> dont know what to suggest cobra_fast except reinstalling the driver and trying 3d on one screen first
<CompactDstrxion> maybe someone else can help better sorry
<Cobra_Fast> hmm ok
<user-05> panglima bodor
<odzk> hello every1
<odzk> can any1 please help me
<user-05> hello everybody
<odzk> im trying to install ubuntu on asus eee 4g
<laeg> hello dr. nick
<odzk> but i have problem changing the scree resolution
<odzk> screen resolution
<Cobra_Fast> well im out then, punching google a bit
<Cobra_Fast> thanks guys
<CompactDstrxion> ok
<CompactDstrxion> sorry i couldnt help
<Cobra_Fast> np
<Cobra_Fast> :)
<ActionParsnip> odzk: run lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> odzk: it will identify your video card, you can websearch from there
<odzk> is there a way to downscale the screen to 800x600
<Yamikuronue> After I select a certificate in Network Connections it forgets that I told it to use one, the setting won't keep. Any ideas? I only have another 7 minutes before I have to move...
<dalekleader> i have an issue with cups-pdf failing in 8.10?  Anyone?
<odzk> like the astray plus
<changingnicksiss> QUESTION!!!!!!!
<changingnicksiss> woops
<Photoguy> vlt: sorry it's not pasting well there, it's a couple of MB :P  Here is a different file sharing server.
<Photoguy> http://wikisend.com/download/485386/Examples.zip
<changingnicksiss> soz for caps
<BananusM> does anyone know how to install grub without stage1, stage2 files ?
<FloodBot1> changingnicksiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BananusM> is there a way to generate them somehow
<changingnicksiss> stfu floodbot
<ActionParsnip> odzk: you could add a modeline to xorg.conf to allow 800x600
<changingnicksiss> why is my writer not working with ubuntu???
<laeg> !scandisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandisk
<odzk> i see
<Yamikuronue> changingnick: I'm pretty sure the floodbot is there for a reason. You might want to listen to it ^_^
<laeg> what's the ubuntu equivalent to scandisk? i'd like to carry out some hdd maintenance
<odzk> what should i put on the xorg.conf
<changingnicksiss> its annoying
<CompactDstrxion> add 800x600 to the line with resolutions on it
<changingnicksiss> stupid bot
<BananusM> laeg: fsck
<wemakeyousoundba> laeg fscheck maybe
<jorvis> how do I kill X so that I can install the official nvidia drivers?
<Yamikuronue> changingnicksiss: and yet you keep using enter as punctuation...
<CompactDstrxion> jorvis: you dont need to kill X
<odzk> i see
<BananusM> jorvis: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<laeg> BananusM, wemakeyousoundba: ty but WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<laeg> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<CompactDstrxion> ubuntu can automatically download and install them for you
<Andy^> Can anyone help me out? I can't seem to get audio when watching movies with my new headset :/ works fine when listening to music though..
<CompactDstrxion> go to hardware drivers in system > administration
<odzk> is it goona be downscale when i will add 800x600 on the xorg.conf
<jorvis> CompactDstrxion: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing"
<ActionParsnip> odzk: read the file and add a similar option for the res ou want, read some examples online to get an idea
<user-05> _door
<odzk> ok
<laeg> ActionParsnip: sounds like a codec problem
<user-05> testt
<heftig> how do i do a two-way sync with a remote rsync server?
<jorvis> BananusM: thanks
<gnomez> rsync
<Andy^> CompactDstrxion: was that a reply to my question or someone else's?
<changingnicksiss> its fun yami
<changingnicksiss> xD
<odzk> one more thing, im using asus eee 4g, i have 4 gd as sdd and another 4g for the sdhc (removable drive). is there a way for me to install ubuntu on the removable drive? i tried unetbootlin but its only installing the live cd.
<BananusM> laeg: which partition you want to check ?
<dalekleader> when I print using cups-pdf it does not show-up in the ~/user/pdf directory?!  Help!
<Yamikuronue> yamidictates: Wow. Someone's immature.
<laeg> BananusM: well i've been asked to run fdisk
<BananusM> laeg: ? explain
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: you usually set the output folder and filename
<laeg> BananusM: i'm trying to install a lesser operating system but it's giving me the blue screen of date 40 seconds in and suggesting i check my hardware for errors
 * justentertaining nick Devil
<justentertaining> woosp
<dalekleader> ActionParsnip: the output folder is default...where do you set filename?
<Frozenball> Hello
<Frozenball> Is Kubuntu stable?
<Frozenball> does it use KDE 3.5 or KDE 4.x?
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: click file -> print and its all there
<BananusM> laeg: well if you want to run fsck you must umount the partition you intend to run it on
<laeg> BananusM: is this the thing ubuntu periodically runs at boot?
<odzk> one more thing, im using asus eee 4g, i have 4 gd as sdd and another 4g for the sdhc (removable drive). is there a way for me to install ubuntu on the removable drive? i tried unetbootlin but its only installing the live cd.
<dalekleader> ActionParsnips, I do that but and the progress bar shows up, the printer icon shows up and it says completed in the cups website but no file
<BananusM> laeg: if you mean fsck, then yes
<laeg> BananusM: that just ran this morning, so there's no other maintenance i could carry out?
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: are you selecting the directory
<laeg> BananusM: and is that the equivalent of chkdisk?
<ActionParsnip> laeg: fsck
<ActionParsnip> laeg: boot to recovery root console and unmount all prtitions and check em
<dalekleader> ActionParsnips, there is no option to select directory.  It is use what is in the config file
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: hmm
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu-264305.php
<laeg> ActionParsnip: ty
<N1c00n> I bought a Creative HS-1200 USB Wireless Headset. Audio works great except when trying to watch movies, where I get no sound at all. anyone got any idea ?
<dalekleader> ActionParsnips, let me try and re-add it...
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: tab complete names, its easier
<BananusM> laeg: it it equivalent , for ext filesystems
<BananusM> laeg: you can always repatition/reformat whole disk
<Photoguy> Quick question, does anybody know of a good channel for help with coding (in general)?
<dalekleader> ActionParsnip: never thought of that :)
<BananusM> laeg: but the problem my not be with discs at all
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: tab is your best friend in linux
<BananusM> laeg: what OS are you trying to install ?
<wemakeyousoundba> a tab is your best friend anywhere
<GNUtoo> hello, I need the following: ubuntu-install that is on usb...and a kernel that boots from my internal hdd...where can I find it? i realy need a live-usb with apt-get
<GNUtoo> cause my cd-rom doesn't work anymore...
<ActionParsnip> !usb | GNUtoo
<ubottu> GNUtoo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gnomez> try to install unetbootin
<dalekleader> ActionParsnip: i deleted the printer, now when I add it should i not have a device called cups-pdf?
<gnomez> a very good one. sudo apt-get install unetbootin. This will create a live usb
<laeg> BananusM: can't repartion and format the whole disk because it has my ubuntu install and media on it :)
<laeg> BananusM: ubuntu and media works no problem
<laeg> BananusM: anyway, i've a few things to try, thanks for the help
<JediMaster> anyone else having issues with gb.archive.ubuntu.com? I've been getting timeouts and transfer rates of 200Bytes/sec or less on a 100Mbps connection, and similar results on a 10Mbps ADSL
<GNUtoo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bullgard4> ':~$ uname -r; 2.6.24-23-generic'. /boot/config-~generic includes a line CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y. What does 'NETLINK' mean?
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: ive never had to manually install it dude, i'd look at some guides
<Visdit> hi
<dalekleader> ActionParsnip: unfortunately Ubuntu Studio does not add it by default
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: ah
<Anton_Zh> Failed to open sound device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Anton_Zh> Failed to connect virtual device sound.
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: then you need a guide to 'add pdf printer ubuntu'
<Photoguy> Quick question, does anybody know of a good channel for help with coding (in general)?
<Visdit> can someone help me installing audacious <.<
<pippuzzo> ciO
<pippuzzo> CIAO
<pippuzzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pippuzzo> ciao
<pippuzzo> !list
<BananusM> does anyone know how to install grub without stage1, stage2 files ?
<dalekleader> ActionParsnip: ok, got it added but I get "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed"
<vlt> Photoguy: http://wikisend.com/download/485386/Examples.zip is an html file :/
<pyfg> Can I have gdm without ubuntu-desktop and get more than login screen?
<Photoguy> vlt Pm?
<alcohol> can ubuntu handle rdp ?
<vlt> Photoguy: ok
<alcohol> !rdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp
<alcohol> :<
<maverick340> people keep asking me that , why is linux so virus proof  ? i myself have used it for only over 4 months so i am not very sure of the answer myself. was hoping i could get some links where i could read why
<jtaji> !virus | maverick340
<ubottu> maverick340: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<maverick340> for one thing i know, linux doesnt autorun and doesnt have any system of executable files
<pyfg> but can I have gnome without every possible gnome program?
<ActionParsnip> dalekleader: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188860
<maverick340> thanks , you guys are great :-)
<ActionParsnip> pyfg: sure
<pyfg> does that take lots of typing?
<oCean_> alcohol: rdp client?
<alcohol> yeah just found gnome-rdp
<alcohol> gonne give that a shot
<oCean_> !rdesktop | alcohol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop
<oCean_> !info rdesktop | alcohol
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<GNUtoo> ActionParsnip, there is a problem with this approach...I don't know how to boot from the internal loop file...
<pyfg> if i have only gdm installed should login still work fine?
<pyfg> im getting errors
<oCean_> alcohol: sure, gnome rdp is fine too. (see also Applications > Internet > Term.serv. client)
<GNUtoo> ActionParsnip, i need the usb stick formatted as ext3 and use a kernel from the internal hdd...
<GNUtoo> ActionParsnip, cause my computer doesns't boot from usb...
<GNUtoo> ActionParsnip, and I only want apt-get cause I don't plan to install ubuntu but restore a backup with tar
<Arrick> hey, through terminal, how do I tell what user apache2 is using?
<Arrick> (I installed using tasksel lamp-server)
<GNUtoo> Arrick, mabe ps -aux
<pyfg> "only gdm"  = debootstrap + apt-get install gdm
<ryanprior> My notification area says "1 file operation active", but that file operation has hung. How can I cancel it?
<oCean_> Arrick: the ps command (various options) shows you list of running processes. Try running "ps axuww | grep -i apache" The owner of the process is in first column
<Arrick> thanks oCean_
<badserii> Hi! I want to see how much time in seconds does it take for w3m to load a page from localhost. Is there a utility that counts duration of execution? Or is it possible for the prompt to show the time when command executed?
<GNUtoo> hello? anyone?
<Arrick> ok, chown -R www-data /path/tp/dir would be the syntax to change a directory ownership right?
<ryanprior> badserii: man time
<oCean_> badserii: the "time" command will from cli
<GNUtoo> if no-one can help I'll reboot on a livecd on my desktop computer and try to install ubuntu on the usb stick
<ryanprior> !patience | GNUtoo
<ubottu> GNUtoo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<noon> I used $sudo update-rc.d -f rtorrent remove, but it still appears in /etc/init.d/, am I doing something wrong?
<GNUtoo> ubottu, I know that...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I know that...
<ryanprior> GNUtoo: Not exactly the bot tip I wanted.
<oCean_> Arrick: yes. Depending on desired result it might be necessary to not only change the ownership (user) but group also.. that would be "chown -R apache-www:apache-www /path/to/dir"
<badserii> oCean_: thank you!
<ryanprior> GNUtoo: I forget which one was the useful one, but you should be patient and ask your question again every 5-10 minutes. People pop in and out of the channel and perseverance will pay off.
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, the problem is that I have to restore a backup and it takes time...
<ryanprior> GNUtoo: Ubottu is a channel bot, he responded to you because I told him to. :-)
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, yes I know
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, ah oops I responded to the bot
<GNUtoo> sorry
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, i'll try what I told...
<pyfg> is gnome-session the way if i want no login manager
<GNUtoo> i'll be back as soon as i've rebooted
<gordonjcp> : What exactly are you trying to do?
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, thanks
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: What exactly are you trying to do?
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, i need to restore a tar backup containing a GNU/Linux system...and for that I need to boot on some livecd with apt inside(need some module and uttilities)
<robot_jesus> I have compiz fusion installed but none of the effects are working, how do i check the metacity(?) is not my window manager and make compiz the wm
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, but my cdrom doesn't work anymore
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, and I can't boot from usb
<tyler_d1> so I created a directory /media/SHARE on the client machine, and installed sshfs on the host machine. When I do sshfs user@host:/path/to/mount /media/SHARE on the client machine I am unable to browse to this share ??
<ryanprior> GNUtoo: can you grab a friend's CD rom drive?
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, but I can copy files to the hdd
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, on a laptop?
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: so you need to boot a system, to untar another system?
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, yes
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, I lost my LUKS header so I have to restore my backup
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: are you just trying to get at the files in the tarball, or does it need to be a working system?
<FRC> what about using the backtrack KDE live cd
<ryanprior> GNUtoo: If you're okay with popping your laptop open, you should be able to just plug it into the SATA slot on the hard drive. If your laptop is still under warranty, might wanna think twice about it
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, i need the following things: mdadm,cryptsetup and some kernel modules...
<noon> I used $sudo update-rc.d -f rtorrent remove, but it still appears in /etc/init.d/, am I doing something wrong?
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: why do you need those?
<GNUtoo> ryanprior, mmm...i've only one sata cable and 2 hdds
<ryanprior> noon: No, that is not wrong.
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, cause I encrypt my filesystem
<ryanprior> noon: update-rc.d removes it from the startup process, but the scripts are still there in case you want to reinstate them.
<Gnea> GNUtoo: do you have a lan?
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: okay, does the tarball contain an image of an encrypted filesystem?
<noon> ryanprior, i see. is there anywhere to view the startup process?
<GNUtoo> Gnea, yes and NFS server where the backup lies
<ryanprior> noon: Yes, there is, but I forget what it is offhand. Read the man pages.
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, no image of unencrypted system
<noon> ryanprior, ok thanks
<Gnea> GNUtoo: okay, so why not netboot the laptop from the NFS server?
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: okay
<paulo39> does skype runs in ubuntu?
<ryanprior> paulo39: Yes.
<Gnea> !skype | paulo39
<ubottu> paulo39: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<GNUtoo> Gnea, is it complicated?
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: so what's stopping you just untarring the tarball?
<Gnea> GNUtoo: it's a challenge, but not impossible
<Gnea> !netboot | GNUtoo
<ubottu> GNUtoo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, when I use ubuntu's livecd I can untar a part but at a point the livecd hang with I/O  errors
<Necrosan> boobuntu.
<fabio123> do you know Bepe Grillo ?
<fabio123> Firefox sucks now
<Necrosan> Gnea: you sure got the ubottu system down. You are a pro.
<GNUtoo> Gnea, thanks a lot
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: I'm not sure I understand
<paulo39> thanks ppl
<fabio123> go here: http://www.beppegrillo.it/
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: do you have a working system *at all*?
<Gnea> GNUtoo: good luck
<fabio123> then select the italian flag
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, on the laptop not anymore but I've a Desktop that works
<GNUtoo> Gnea, thanks
<Gnea> Necrosan: ...
<bullgard4> ':~$ uname -r; 2.6.24-23-generic'. /boot/config-~generic includes a line CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y. What does 'NETLINK' mean?
<oCean_> fabio123: it's not the site, it's not firefox.. I have no problem at all. Maybe it's your plugins
<gordonjcp> GNUtoo: so untar the filesystem on your desktop machine, and get the bits you want out
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, the problem is that the tarball is a complete distro backup...so I need all bits
<GNUtoo> gordonjcp, ~200GB
<fabio123> click on the video : io so
<fabio123> your Firefox will crash
<fabio123> but go there: http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/viewer.80.swf?vid=1095107 and everything is fine
<oCean_> fabio123: no, not here. The problem is in your plugins
<GNUtoo> thanks a lot I'll reboot my desktop on a livecd and I'll be back
<fabio123> i have only the flash plugin installed
<GNUtoo> soon
<ryanprior> My notification area says "1 file operation active", but that file operation has hung. How can I cancel it?
<oCean_> fabio123: there are many flash plugins
<fosco_> ryanakca: alt+f2 and type killall -1 nautilus (make sure there are no other file operations)
<fabio123> ii  flashplugin-nonfree           10.0.12.36ubuntu1
<Necrosan> With the alternate install cd (8.10) is there any way I can install from the net with it?
<danishjordan> Necrosan: No.
<Necrosan> CD drive is flakey in the machine, and startup-tasks reports to be bad every time it tries to copy it.
<Necrosan> That's pretty lame.
<danishjordan> Necrosan: Try finding a way to do it from a USB flash drive.
<ryanprior> Necrosan: does checking the disc integrity show a positive result?
<oCean_> fabio123: I use that too. See "ls -al /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin" if it actually points to the /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<fabio123> yes.
<fabio123> your browser will crash: try this www.tim.it
<oCean_> fabio123: no it does NOT crash
<Photoguy> fabio123 not me
<ferdostar> Hi guys, I have one question: is it possible that xorg change after every restart. In other words is xorg changing after restart or it's constant until we changed it?
<Necrosan> danishjordan: it's a sparc system
<fabio123> so i'm the only one.
<Necrosan> ryanprior: disc is fine
<nbuntu> hey - could someone  help me with gnome-do?
<Jack_Sparrow> ferdostar xorg will change to failsafe if there is a problem
<Necrosan> the drive is a piece of crap. Never have I owned a good SCSI cdrom.
<Necrosan> All of them suck.
<ferdostar> Jack_Sparrow thanks :)
<nbuntu> hey
<nbuntu> gnome-do no longer finds my apps after it was recently upgraded - anyone know why?
<Mood> does ubuntu use a date server to set the time by default?
<jim_p> hi people
<Photoguy> Hi
<fosco_> Mood: no
<Mood> fosco_: it just grabs the local system time?
<fosco_> yes
<jim_p> how can i convert a number of html files to pdf ones? ooo writer can do it with export function, but it will take me a month to do it for ~50-60 html files
<Mood> fosco_: what's the protocol to connect to time servers?
<jim_p> Mood, ntp ?
<Mood> yup
<Guest26912> i had hardy and updatedd to gutsy but it's not telling me i can upgrade to intrepid ???????
<JediMaster> Guest26912: I'm guessing that's because it was a LTS release
<Guest26912> my other workstation asked me to upgrade fine
<johny> I'm johny now
<Matic> Hi all, who can explain this:(Reading database ... dpkg: error processing libapache2-mod-geoip (--remove):
<Matic>  files list file for package `libapache2-mod-random' contains empty filename
<Matic> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<Matic> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<FloodBot1> Matic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keystr0k> is there a PDF viewer for ubuntu that lets you add comments, bookmarks, etc. ?
<ari_stress> jim_p: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<Mood> keystr0k: doesn't ghostview do that?
<keystr0k> Mood, ghostview? never heard of it.
<jim_p> ari_stress, let me look, although i know mine are html TO pdf
<JediMaster> Guest26912: hmm yeah, my bad it was Hardy that was LTS
<oCean_> jim_p: think there is a cli app html2ps. So plain solution is to create a for loop (for all files) then "html2ps file.html file.ps" && "ps2pdf file.ps file.pdf"
<paulo39> which is the command for adding repositorys?
<ryanprior> My notification area says "1 file operation active", but that file operation has hung. How can I cancel it?
<jim_p> oCean_, is there ps2pdf?!?!
<oCean_> jim_p: I have it :)
<lstarnes> paulo39: you have to manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ari_stress> jim_p: yes, it also offers html to pdf
<ryanprior> jim_p: There is indeed ps2pdf
<igordcard> hey, is there any quick way to disable pidgin's integration with ubuntu gnome?
<johny> so how do i tell it to upgrade to intrepid ?
<johny> igordcard: that works through dbus so probably disable dbus in pidgin would work
<ryanprior> jim_p: you'll want something like `ls | grep html | xargs html2ps && ls | grep .ps | xargs ps2pdf && rm *.ps`
<oCean_> jim_p: I have ps2pdf from package "ghostscript" , in that package is not a html2pdf
<Guest59465> hi all
<jim_p> thanks ari_stress , oCean_, ryanprior . i also found htmldoc
<padhu> johny: Use Alternate installation CD/DVD
<Matic> Hi all, am trying to install a package but am getting the error I have pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/109842/ please help
<jim_p> please dont go
<jim_p> i enter testing session :P
<Guest59465> I need a small help about prepare the hardisk
<igordcard> johny, where do I disable dbus in pidgin?
<johny> idk man
<johny> padhu: what are you talking about i already have the system installe d
<Guest59465> can any one help
<Photoguy> Ask
<paulo39> lstarnes, and there where do i put the link? i have #deb, #security, #backports, #archive, #proposed and #updates... if i want to add a repository to install skype, where do i write him?
<keystr0k> Mood, Foxit Reader has a linux version... kinda nice.
<padhu> Johny: YOu may use alternate installation CD for upgrade your OS
<Mood> nice
<Dgrillo> HI every 1
<Andy^> Odd.
<willy> how can i connect to ubuntu spanish??
<Andy^> Audio from music + OS etc. is sent to my wireless headphones as intended.
<Andy^> but audio for movies is sent to the audio port
<igordcard> johny, thank you
<Guest59465> I will install in 10GB & my RAM is 3 GB how to prepare my hardisk manully
<padhu> Willy: use it "/join #ubuntu-spanish"
<Mood> keystr0k: wiki has a nice list of PDF viewers/creators/converters
<Dgrillo>   /join #ubuntu-spanish
 * GNUtoo is installing ubuntu(with the normal installer) on the usb stick with the ubuntu livecd so I will have an ext3 rootfs thanks a lot
<noon> i have a 500gb external drive that is causing me permissions problems. it automatically mounts, but is there a way to automatically mount if with me set as the owner and full perms?
<GNUtoo> then I'll copy the kernel on the same partition that grub use and boot from the usb stick...I hope it will work(does it need any kernel parameter? for instance to  wait for usb  before mounting rootfs?)
<Dgrillo> Hi, well  i used xrandr to configurate  2 extended monitors,  and i made it, but  the main screen appears in the wrong monitor..... any advice?
<therealnanotube> so... stuff works on my local testing server, but when i try to use the admin's "search" feature on a model on my "live" server, i get Exception Type:  	OperationalError
<therealnanotube> Exception Value: 	
<therealnanotube> near "DISTINCT": syntax error
<therealnanotube> what am i missing?
<FloodBot1> therealnanotube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<therealnanotube> hey, the exception info was just two lines... that's no flood.
<hatter243> I see four lines =/
<noon> i have a 500gb external drive that is causing me permissions problems. it automatically mounts, but is there a way to automatically mount if with me set as the owner and full perms?
<jim_p> thanks A MILLION ari_stress , oCean_, ryanprior
<therealnanotube> heh, nvm, wrong channel... sorry. :)
<oCean_> jim_p: sure. Converting completed?
<GNUtoo> I think I'll use rootdelay
<GNUtoo> or use the initrd
<padhu> noon: You can use manual mounting. What is the file system type?
<jim_p> oCean_, no not yet, i am fine tuning pdf options
<noon> padhu, i want it to apply each time i login/startup. the fs is ext3
<Richard_> .
<padhu> noon: use " sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdaX /mnt"
<Necrosan> OK, doing a sparc install
<Necrosan> base system installed correctly finally, but there is a bad package that made its way on to the alt cd.
<Necrosan> AFAIK, the system should boot once a boot loader is installed now. Problem is, I select "install silo boot loader" and it sits indefinitely
<padhu> Noon: You can make an script for this also
<Necrosan> It wants me to answer yes according to the install log, but i can't
<Necrosan> ALT+F4 accepts NO input
<Necrosan> Any way I can interact with silo?
<Necrosan> Possible to chroot during install?
<hatter243> !enter | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<miller7> sidi, adam_, pici, cwillu, actionparsnip, dr_willis: thank you guys for trying to help me earlier with my sshd problem. I read things, tried things (managed to install sshd 5.1 fine at the end) but the problem was with the VM version utils I was using. All runs good now. THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<JORJE> Enter text here...
<JORJE> hola
<JORJE> HELLO
<hatter243> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gmathews> !ask | JORJE
<heath|work> I am about to purchase a font, should I purchase OpenType STD ?
<ubottu> JORJE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jean> are there any solutions to the blinking caps lock and system freeze ?
<JORJE> !HI!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HI!
<hatter243> jean, are you using 8.10 and a laptop?
<Necrosan> hatter243: Do you have an answer or not?
<jean> hatter243: yes on a x61T
<padhu> Jean: are YOu have an Display problem
<hatter243> jean, read the release notes for 8.10. It's something to do with the Intel 4965(?) drivers
<jean> hatter243: thanks I will.
<arpegius> i've been mucking about with postfix and i finally got it working. but now i've got all these mails stored locally that the server sent itself while i was testing. how do i quickly delete all this local mail?
<jean> padhu: I have a problem with the display freezing and an OS crash so I would need a hard reboot
<gmathews> arpegius: try #postfix ?
<arpegius> gmathews: thanx
<Unclebeno> mandriva one or mandriva free?
<padhu> Display Driver problem. Disable Advanced desktop setting. change it to none.
<ALEKSEY> http://193.17.253.65
<padhu> and reboot it. What is the system configuration?
<lawi> hi guys, anyone worked with aspeditor on mono
<bazhang> Unclebeno, #mandriva for that
<Droopsta915> When I try to add the address book applet to the panel, I get a message that says (Error accessing address book)
<hatter243> Droopsta915, did you enter the correct information into evolution?
<jean> hatter243: Thanks a lot for the hint.
<hatter243> jean, good luck!
<n_nick> hi
<n_nick> If i want to install IRC which files do i have to select from those in the synaptic manager
<jim_p> n_nick, you mean xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<padhu> use x-chat for IRC
<Jack_Sparrow> n_nick sudo apt-get install xchat
<dusted> I hate ubuntu. I hate Ubuntu, I, me, that is, HATE ubuntu!
<dusted> Thank you for your time, have a nice day.
<n_nick> thanks
<vigo> Is there a way to edit the startup or boot selection time, I am currently om 8.04 Hardy, and I get 10 secs to select...
<n_nick> hey thanks
<oCean_> vigo: see /boot/grub/menu.lst, the timeout is there
<vigo> Thank you
<HighRider> someone help on how to use pkg-config
<HighRider> cant understand the man
<pablo__> i think there is some problem with the it8716 temperature sensor, in the temp1 i get 70 celsuis degress, and 30 in the other ones, 70 is crazy, first time i was afraid but know i think it is an error, am i right ?
<Serge3> hi
<oCean_> !hi | Serge3
<ubottu> Serge3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Serge3> how to change mac address ? ifconfig eth0 hw ether address ?
<erUSUL> Serge3: yes iirc
<st> (topic
<st> is there a channel for wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Serge3> why ubuntu reset address to the default eth0 address on system restart?!
<Serge3> i mean mac address, is reseted on restart
<gunjesh> I HAVE SOME PROBLEMS IN WINE
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > gunjesh
<ubottu> gunjesh, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Serge3: becouse the MAC adress is something that is hardwired on every nic and you have to change it every reboot
<arcsky> Ist hard to make a .deb file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Serge3> erUSUL it is possible to change it permanently??
<n_nick> hi .. i installed xchat but now 2 xchats are coming
<Droopsta915> Sorry, I got disconnected. My problem is im trying to add an applet to the panel, the address book search. it gives me an error )Error Accessing Address Book.
<erUSUL> Serge3: no it comes in ROM on most nics just put the change in some boot script like /etc/rc.local
<hatter243> Serge3, you can change your mac by editing your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Serge3> and when i change the mac address, and turn up eth0, why i don't have the network connection ??
<Serge3> ifconfig up eth0
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.2 uses nm-applet 0.6.6. Since Ubuntu 8.04 release date NetworkManager has been much improved. Can I expect that Ubuntu will provide a NetworkManager package version >= 0.7 for Hardy?;3C
<spider> hi
<erUSUL> Serge3: you need more than that to fully configure a net connection
<Serge3> hatter243 yeeaa? by what command intersting?)
<hatter243> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Serge3> erUSUL what i need else?
<Serge3> =]
<n_nick> hi
<n_nick> I did sudo apt-get install xchat
<erUSUL> Serge3: set an ip a gateaway dns's netmask etc
<n_nick> and i got 2 chats in the application
<n_nick> so which one is for wht
<Serge3> erUSUL i setted this already and was needed to change the mac
<Serge3> =]
<erUSUL> Serge3: the best way to do all of this automatically is to use /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> Serge3: man interfaces
<thedoor> join#drupal-br
<erUSUL> Serge3: or just use network manager
<Serge3> erUSUL but nameserver to put in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<erUSUL> Serge3: system>preferences>Network config
<calipso> olá
<erUSUL> Serge3: no in interfaces you can put the nameservers too
<Serge3> network config sucks hard, i better edit the files
<Serge3> =]
<phar0z> Brussels >3
<gnomez> please anyone know of download accelerator with rapidshare
<Serge3> i will try with network config but not sure of it
<Serge3> ;D
<Serge3> pfff
<Gr4ck> hi everyone!!
<Serge3> need to install again ubuntu
<gnomez> please anyone know of download accelerator with rapidshare
<n_nick> one is XCHAT-GNOME chat and the other one is XCHAT
<n_nick> whats the difference
<fosco__> gnomez, tucan
<gnomez> please anyone know of download accelerator with rapidshare
<Jack_Sparrow> n_nick regular xchat seems to be the more prefered version
<n_nick> which is tht
<gnomez> please anyone know of download accelerator with rapidshare
<n_nick> and how to uninstall the other thing
<Gr4ck> how to enable super key on the gnome?
<blouf> Gr4ck, it's enabled by default
<fpga> Hi there! =)
<Serge3> erUSUL, do you know.. if i will configure mac address in /etc/network/interfaces, will remain this address permanently for ethernet adapter?
<hatter243> Serge3, yes it will. Everytime you boot that file is read.
<fpga> How has experience with MadWiFi?
<Serge3> hatter243> good.
<fpga> *Who
<Serge3> =]
<fpga> I need help on MadWifi
<hatter243> !ask | fpga
<ubottu> fpga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HighRider> asp.net
<jono> morning all
<wrabness> Trying to download updates to 8.10, starts quick then vv slow after a few secs. Tried changing server - no better. Any suggestions?
<fpga> I have Mikrotik mini-pci Atheros AR5414 card called R52. My kernel 2.6.28.1, MadWifi - today's SVN version. Result = wifi0: ath_fatal_tasklet: Hardware error; resetting. How to fix this?
<cool2k2> gnomez: you could use jdownloader, it's a download manager for rapidshare, megaupload and others
<cool2k2> it's a java app
<mr_polite> ive disabled desktop effects, removed and reinstalled the nvidia 96 driver, my 8.10 system is still terrible. is there anything i can do short of reverting to 8.04 to make 8.10 useable?
<fpga> mr_polite - reinstall ^_^ Best, fastest way ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> mr_polite Once I had tried the driver from nvidia's site I spent two days trying to fix it and finally restored from backup.. but default driver in Ubuntu works fine ..
<mr_polite> reinstall 8.10? or revert to 8.04?
<_ope_> reinstall 8.10
<adiab> #
<fpga> reinstall 8.10 - I have Ubuntu 8.10 + nVidia = NO problems at all
<Jack_Sparrow> mr_polite FYI I was running a 6600 nvidia under 173 driver with excellent results
<fpga> mr_polite
<fpga> I have Mikrotik mini-pci Atheros AR5414 card called R52. My kernel 2.6.28.1, MadWifi - today's SVN version. Result = wifi0: ath_fatal_tasklet: Hardware error; resetting. How to fix this?
<DjViper> how do you find the path to an executable file, say ssl quickly?
<adiab> which ssl
<fosco__> DjViper, which executable
<DjViper> fosco_: I don't know hehe
<adiab> lol
<adiab> DjViper, the command is 'which'
<DjViper> thanks
<d35i9n> what app can i use to mix audio together? using .flac,.oga or .wav ?
<gordonjcp> d35i9n: audacity, maybe
<MK13> anyone here use GLC?
<gordonjcp> d35i9n: depends what you're trying to do
<pranesh> #wcag-india
<d35i9n> i am trying to layer them
<Chousuke> hm
<adiab> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm looking for advice about how to retrieve data from a hard drive whose FAT has been destroyed....
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: there may be two copies of the FAT
<Chousuke> how do I override permissions on a mounted volume so that my user has read access? I have a HFS+ volume that I can't read because the permissions are for UID 501, but my UID is 1000 :/
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: is it a VFAT drive?  Like, DOS-native not Linux-native?
<d35i9n> gordonjcp: i am checking audacity out, but i can't play back do you know is the output device settings in audacity?
<GNUtoo> thanks a lot it boots!!! I'm updating ubuntu...I don't know why but grub recognized the key...that made it very easy to boot
<Krstnsn> ok, so i have this INSANE issue with ubuntu. Lets say im connected to a wireless network, which is connected to the internet. Sometimes when i comeback to my computer while its been idle for a little bit. itll be connected to the network but not the internet. the only fix is to reboot the computer..... if i change to other networks itll still do it. until... i reboot. any ideas?
<gordonjcp> d35i9n: they'er in Preferences
<gordonjcp> they're
<pozic> Ubuntu switches my keyboard layout in one application to some other layout. Why can this possibly happen? And, how do I make sure it never ever happens again?
<d35i9n> ty
<d35i9n> krstnsn: you could try disabling your network then enabling if u haven't
<Krstnsn> ya i do that
<Krstnsn> ive done everything.. the only fix is to reboot
<Krstnsn> its pretty annoying when i have downloads going and i miss a whole day of download time....
<johan12> anyone got a huawei e220 3g modem to work with xubuntu 8.10? just plug n play?
<d35i9n> gordonjcp: it won't let me use my playback device (alsa) :(
<gordonjcp> d35i9n: hm, don't know, then
<gordonjcp> you'd need to get that bit working first
<fluitfries_> can anyone help me remove an applet from the panel for all user accounts, even new ones?  i've tried a few of the suggestions with gconf on the forums but nothing seems to be working.  thanks!
<adiab> johan12, yea it works out the box
<nikolam> Hi,
<nikolam> What program you use to edit id3 tags in mp3 files?
<nikolam> (en-masse)
<johan12> i don't have to fill in username, password pin puk etc?
<kouya> where is Firefox extensions stored in Ubuntu (what folder)
<kouya> ?
<adiab> well, I used a vodafone application when I was using 8.04 which had all the connection details in it...when I upgraded to 8.10, I could just connect using NetworkManager
<gabbler> hi does anyone know of any software that can join two avi files together like virtualdub in windows
<lasivian> is there any way I can use the current date in a command-line variable?
<pozic> gabbler: mencoder can do that
<lasivian> like as part of the name of an output file in a bash script
<gabbler> ok thanks pozic
<adiab> lasivian, you could use $(date) ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#he220r1 johan12
<johan12> adiab: should i turn of the wifi?
<adiab> johan12, I never do, I just disconnect from wifi before trying to connect to 3g
<lasivian> adiab: no, I neecd something that goes in a command-line as part of an output filename
<lasivian> so I don;t get filenames all the same
<johan12> adiab: how do i disconnect and not turning the wifi of?
<ackbahr> gordonjcp: Sorry, I hadn't seen your reply.... It's a ext3 volume
<mib_kpoj8x> Having used only usb adsl modems until now, i am thinking of bying a router. after reading many reviews i settled to speedtouch 536. is it indeed good? what's your opinion?
<Necrosan> wow, ubuntu-sparc cds are so broken its not even funny
<Necrosan> Hopefully the packages aren't in as rough of shape as the cd.
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: and the main superblock has been overwritten?
<Hillshum> What are the temporary folders in Intrepid?
<adiab> jonan12: in my menu under the wifi network I am connected to there is a disconnect menu item, failing that, it will not hurt if you turn it off completly, it will still work
<ackbahr> gordonjcp: I guess so : I had troubles restoring a clone with clonezilla (bad restoration).....
<Hillshum> mib_kpoj8x, From a compatibility viewpoint it won't matter. Anything else is offtopic here.
<onthefence928> i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and now my media keys (play/pause, next track, stop etc.) stopped working, how do i make sure that they work again?
<laeg> will switching my bios mode into IDE/SATA compatibility temporarily b0rk my ubuntu?
<devhelp> Hi -- is the ATK (Accessibility Toolkit) the official Linux Accessibility API?
<hipy`> hi
<hipy`> =D
<hipy`> i got eeebuntu ^^
<kouya> where is Firefox extensions stored in Ubuntu (what folder)?
<Blah78> Hi, I need to use framebuffer but can't find /dev/fb0 in my ubuntu-server installation under vmware... anyone?
<hipy`> :o
<hipy`> what do you like more kubuntu or ubuntu
<hipy`> i like the new gnome
<hipy`> kde*
<bazhang> hipy`, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<biouser> hipy` gnome
<hipy`> ok srry
<ackbahr> gordonjcp: So I'm doomed, I guess?
<biouser> jaunty is almost really good!  Hopefully the sound system will be impressive by the release date :)
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: you may be able to extract something by examining the partition
<Matic> kouya, check here - /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: you could look for the headers that mark the start of each file
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: it's a PITA and very time-consuming
<ackbahr> gordonjcp: No automated process? I'm trying this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract%20filesystem%20from%20recovered%20image
<fluitfries_> can anyone help me remove an applet from the panel for all user accounts, even new ones?  i've tried a few of the suggestions with gconf on the forums but nothing seems to be working.  thanks!
<topolino> ciao
<gordonjcp> ackbahr: didn't know about that - every day's a school day
<RPS> Hello guys, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to find a way to run itunes from within ubuntu. I had someone mention using vmware, but they didn;t give me any more details. Would someone be polite enough to tell me what the guy was talking about?
<bazhang> RPS, wine will do it but very very slow
<william_> any idea why my sources.list files is so small. it only includes deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main
<RPS> is vmware another way of saying wine?
<bazhang> RPS, no
<bazhang> !wine | RPS
<ubottu> RPS: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Jeruvy> RPS: wine is an emulation, vmware is a virtual machine.
<lazarus_lupine> do you need itunes? There are a lot of native linux apps that handle iPods beautifully
<RPS> thank you Jeruvy  ....virtual machine sounds like what might be a vague google search ...any place I need to narrow my search
<RPS> I have an ipod Touch, so I have to use itunes
<RPS> or at least that is what all the apple channels here on freenode say
<lazarus_lupine> 1st or 2nd gen?
<RPS> 2nd gen
<kouya> thanks Matic!
<kouya> :)
<Hillshum> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hatter243> RPS, amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, gtkPod
<hatter243> RPS, all of those will manage your iPod
<lazarus_lupine> from what I can see, looks like the only workaround is to jailbreak and use ssh, and I don't think the 2nd gen is hacked yet
<RPS> hatter243, they say it will not sync a 2nd gen
<lazarus_lupine> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/21/wirelessly-sync-an-iphone-or-ipod-touch-with-ubuntu/
<RPS> thank you lazarus_lupine
<lazarus_lupine> old article but could be of help
<lazarus_lupine> np
<RPS> Hmmm if its too old it might not address my 2nd gen
<lazarus_lupine> exactly
<RPS> what about the virtual machine? Where do I start?
<lazarus_lupine> I would poke around and see what else can be found
<stryd_one> hi all
<Ego86> hi
<Jeruvy> !vmware > RPS
<ubottu> RPS, please see my private message
<lazarus_lupine> basically pick one (Vmware,Virtualbox,etc) , install it, and then install windows into it
<Ego86> hey, i want same screenlet as in this picture: http://www.linuxbox.co.nz/goblog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/folderview-comments.png
<Hillshum> VMWare is proprietary, virtualbox can be found in the repos, but a freebeer one is at virtualbox.org
<Ego86> but fog gnome
<Ego86> for
<FloodBot1> Ego86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ego86> i don't flood
<stryd_one> is anyone fairly informed about the state of cd/dvd burning in ubuntu who can shell out some advice? Would be appreciated... I'm a bit lost.
<stryd_one> stoopid bots
<stryd_one> hehehe
<Ego86> does exist any folderview screenlet for gnome?
<Ego86> or any similar as in kde4
<histo> Ego86, what do you mean?
<savvas> Ego86: the only one I know of is "Places" in screenlets package
<savvas> it contains bookmarks of important folders
<RPS> I have VirtualBox OSE already installed on this ubuntu machine,but I zero clue of where to start. It's so tough being an ignorant, smart person. .LOL
<Ego86> yes i know, but with something better
<Ego86> histo: http://www.linuxbox.co.nz/goblog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/folderview-comments.png
<RPS> I also have VBoxGtk installed as well
<emendo> Need help with ubuntu 8.10 on a dell. Audacity continues to give me hell no matter what I do. I have a headset plugged into the mic jack and I cannot get audacity to record. The internal mics work well though. Any help?
<Matic> stryd_one, use Brasero been using it all the times
<histo> Ego86, screenlets
<histo> Ego86, you may want ot check the forums under the eye candy section
<vegombrei> is there a shell web browser ? any suggestions ??
<savvas> vegombrei: lynx
<Hillshum> !lynx | vegombrei
<stryd_one> matic: brasero appears not to be capable of burning the discs I need
<ubottu> vegombrei: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<horstle> hi
<Finnish_> I have a script: mencoder 00001.MTS -o 1.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=10000 -fps 50 -vf scale=1280:720 How do I mod this so I can convert every MTS-file in that folder? Now it takes those one by one
<ALEKSEY> Connect to me Counter-Strike 1.6 193.17.253.65:27015
<stryd_one> matic: furthermore there seem to be issues with wodim in burning the media i need to burn
<Ceriand> What package did they hide the firmware for the kernel modules in Intrepid?
<stryd_one> and furthermore the wodim package screws up the original cdrecord bin if I install it manually
<AndreasMadrid> if i delete a directory with rm -R  there's no way to undo that afterwards, like a trash can or something like this, is there?
<Mariop> DIOS SANTO
<egns> :)
<Ceriand> before it was in linux-ubuntu-modules
<Mariop> Err... Hi :)
<Mariop> hello egns :)
<Alzombie> Egns traidor.
<savvas> Ceriand: linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<Mariop> Dios, cuánta gente hay aquí
<Matic> stryd_one, which media?
<Mariop> pero menos ambiente que una discoteca a las una de la tarde
<bazhang> Mariop, english here
<famous> my monitor refresh rate is at 50 hz, and i want to get it up to 60 at least, and i have nvidia installed, is editing the X11/xorg.conf file enough to fix it?
<Mariop> ok, sorry, but Alzombie and egns can understand me
<Mariop> the messages are for they
<bazhang> Mariop, #ubuntu-es
<emendo> Need help with ubuntu 8.10 on a dell. Audacity continues to give me hell no matter what I do. I have a headset plugged into the mic jack and I cannot get audacity to record. The internal mics work well though. Any help? I have tried the audacity forums but to no avail.
 * Mariop go to #ubuntu-es
<fluitfries_> can anyone help me remove an applet from the panel for all user accounts, even new ones?  i've tried a few of the suggestions with gconf on the forums but nothing seems to be working.  thanks!
<Alzombie> debian.
<Ceriand> savvas: nope
<karamazov> hello
<stryd_one> matic: need to do mixed mode, cd-extra, vcd, dvd, DAO
<karamazov> how do i check if openssh is running?
<savvas> Ceriand: which module are you trying to find?
<savvas> karamazov: the server or the client?
<Ceriand> savvas: it's not a module but the firmware for a device that a module supports
<karamazov> savvas: the server
<karamazov> savvas: i have to write a script that checks if sshd is running and if not, starts it
<Ceriand> savvas: keyspan/usa19qw.fw to be precise
<Matic> stryd_one, well you need to research more on this coz I do not think linux has gone that far but am not sure just keep researching and am sure will find a solution
<stryd_one> well linux has gone that far
<stryd_one> cdrtools does it all fine
<savvas> karamazov: perhaps through netstat? netstat -ln -t tcp
<stryd_one> but ubuntu has a dummy spit on cdrtools, because of the wodim package
<savvas> Ceriand: ah, you're looking for the source of the modules then?
<Ceriand> savvas: no, just the binary .fw file
<Ceriand> savvas: it should be in linux-firmware but it's not
<axisr9> if i have two files ONE.TXT and TWO.TXT -- and ONE.TXT contains a list of numbers from 50 to 60.. each number on a new line.. and then TWO.TXT contains a list of numbers from 80 to 90, each number on a new line...... how can i basically read one line from one.txt, then read one line from TWO.TXT and so forth? with the bash shell.. anyone know?
<killerboy> how can i change theme i ubuntu?
<savvas> Ceriand: what release were you using when you saw this?
<Ceriand> savvas: 8.10
<Ceriand> savvas: it worked fine with 8.04
<d0netsFN> hey what kinda speeds do you guys get from the repositories?
<d0netsFN> im lucky to get 40 kB / s
<stryd_one> d0netsFN, couple hundred k
<d0netsFN> any idea why mine is so slow?
<Ceriand> savvas: i'm currently using 2.6.27-9-generic as my kernel
<phobos_anomaly> anyone know if they have fixed the xorg problem with closed source nvidia drivers in the alpha of 9.04 yet?
<roxan> killbillkill: right click on your desktop and click properties
<stryd_one> i'm in .au on adsl2+
<roxan> d0netsFN: it depends on the mirror choosen
<d0netsFN> i mean i can download at like 100 kb / sec
<savvas> Ceriand: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=usa19&mode=filename&suite=intrepid&arch=any say it's in linux-headers-2.6.25-2-386
<d0netsFN> 1100*
<d0netsFN> but i only get 40
<bahaa2008> i cann't mount dmg file
<d0netsFN> it took me 40 minutes to install yakuake yesterday
<d0netsFN> its a simple pop down terminal
<AndreasMadrid> hi
<stryd_one> d0netsFN, roxan is right, try a different mirror
<bahaa2008> file filename.dmg gives "VAX COFF executable not stripped - version 376"
<d0netsFN> how do i do that?
<AndreasMadrid> is there a way to undo rm -R?
<AndreasMadrid> like a trah can?
<AndreasMadrid> trash*
<stryd_one> andatche, restore from your backups
<stryd_one> AndreasMadrid, *
<roxan> AndreasMadrid: i'm afraid no.
<bahaa2008> anyone can help
<roxan> not*
<AndreasMadrid> i have no backups
<AndreasMadrid> ok, :-(
<AndreasMadrid> thanx for the quick answer, roxan
<d0netsFN> stryd_one how do i use a different mirror
<stryd_one> rule of backups: If it doesn't exist in three places, it doesn't exist.
<roxan> d0netsFN: go to system administrations software source
<The_Tourist> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ceriand> savvas: i'll just get the source and compile it myself i guess
<Ceriand> savvas: thanks for the help
<d0netsFN> oh wtf it was set to canada
<ubuntunoob2003> Can anyone assist me with a wireless issue?
<d0netsFN> as much as i would love to be a canadian, i aint
<roxan> !ask | ubuntunoob2003
<karamazov> can anyone assist me with a sshd issue?
<ubottu> ubuntunoob2003: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DEA7H> If i were the proprietary ATi drivers in the Ubuntu repository, what would i be called?
<somethingtodo> AndreasMadrid:  It's possible, but only if the space on disk has not been overwritten with new files.  When linux deltes stuff, it doesn't kill the data, it just makes the file not show in the directory anymore.     You can google it, but here is one page that talks about it.   It's not easy.   http://adminlinux.blogspot.com/2006/09/recover-from-rm.html
<karamazov> is this an effective way of testing if ssh server is running: " 'ssh localhost' and see if it can connect? " ?
<Foxkeh> how do you play wormux over a network?
<lampliter> what's a good cheap video card with dvi output and just works with ubuntu
<d0netsFN> thanks
<d0netsFN> cya
<bastidrazor> lampliter; nvidia 5200
<ubuntunoob2003> I am trying to create an Ad-hoc network, I have installed the dnsmasq package. I have opted to completely remove NetworkManager because it did not seem to work properly. my wlan0 interface is up as shown in iwconfig but it is not associating a cell
<lampliter> bastidrazor: thanks
<ubuntunoob2003> I have switched the mode to ad-hoc as documented
<bahaa2008> anyone can help
<emendo> Lets talk about whether or not I should be using alsa or oss, which?
<bahaa2008> anyone can help
<bahaa2008> anyone can help
<FloodBot1> bahaa2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Foxkeh> me and my brother want to play Wormux over the network, he set up a game but I can't see it. What do we do?
<nightrid3r> !ask | bahaa2008
<ubottu> bahaa2008: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bahaa2008> i cann't mount dmg file
<bahaa2008> file filename.dmg gives "VAX COFF executable not stripped - version 376"
<ethana2> bahaa2008: is .dmg a disc image?
<ethana2> I always thought of it like a .deb
<AndreasMadrid> somethingtodo: thank you for your help. I will try out what's said on that site
<bahaa2008> ethana2, yes
<Foxkeh> How do you play Wormux over a network?
<bahaa2008> ethana2, mac disk image
<AndreasMadrid> if it doesn't work, I'll simply have to live with it
<Foxkeh> Nevermind, google is better...
<ethana2> bahaa2008: can brasero burn them?
<AndreasMadrid> thank you
<ubuntunoob2003> Is there a way to filter Sign on's / off notifications ?
<bahaa2008> ethana2, how do i know that
<ethana2> bahaa2008: I don't know
<ethana2> but I have one I need to burn
<ethana2> and the only OS I have, at all, is Ubuntu
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm  :: or look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125526 ... and yes brasero or k3b can burn a dmg
<AndreasMadrid> bye folks
<ethana2> bastidrazor: sweeet, thanks
<bahaa2008> ethana2, you have same problem like me ?
<andrew__> can someone help me
<Loganhoup> For some reason when I minimize things to tray I cannot see the icon in the tray or re-open it. When I try to restart the program it says it is already running. Could someone please help me with this?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, i tried all the pages that you will find throw web search
<bastidrazor> ethana2; you may need the ubuntu-restricted-extras in order for that to burn if you haven't installed them
<ethana2> bastidrazor: k
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, i tried dmg2iso
<nightrid3r> !ask | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; what does the dmg contain?
<ethana2> does .iso support HFS?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, i tried direct mount
<andrew__> my display res settings r limited the highest i can go is 800x600 how can i change it
<MethinX> Could anyone help me locate an AutoCad type program for ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob2003> I currently have my wlan0 interface set as Ad-Hoc mode, I have what I think to be the proper configurations applied to have the interface come up, but it is not. It currently shows that I do not have a cell association. Any ideas?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, macosx-leopard
<ethana2> bahaa2008: oh boy, here we go
<Loganhoup> For some reason when I minimize things to tray I cannot see the icon in the tray or re-open it. When I try to restart the program it says it is already running. Could someone please help me with this?
<ethana2> (I'm doing the exact same thing for my new eMac, wiped the OS trying to install Ubuntu..)
<bazhang> bahaa2008, that is not supported here
<ethana2> turns out they left the scsi drivers off the 8.10 disc
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; it would suite you better to burn it then mount.
<bahaa2008> bazhang, i don't take avou it
<bahaa2008> about
<stryd_one> bastidrazor, sorry to bug you but youk seem to know about this area.... i don't suppose you're up to speed on what to do with cdrtools vs cdrkit and all that?
<Loganhoup> For some reason when I minimize things to tray I cannot see the icon in the tray or re-open it. When I try to restart the program it says it is already running. Could someone please help me with this?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, how to burn it
<bastidrazor> stryd_one; sorry, i've never used either.
<ethana2> well you have to mount it to remove the lang packs and printer drivers
<ethana2> to fit it on a single layer DVD
<stryd_one> bastid: what do you burn with?
<somethingtodo> MethinX:  I've never seen any decent CAD program for linux, sorry..... there are some basic ones though:   http://tldp.org/LDP/LGNET/issue54/frost.html
<ubuntunoob2003> I am trying to set up an Ad-Hoc network, I currently have my interface up and running, however it is not broadcasting my SSID.. it appears to not have a Cell associated, any ideas of why this would happen?
<bastidrazor> stryd_one; k3b, i like k3b over brasero even though i use ubuntu verse kubuntu.
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, do u mean using brasero
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; yes.
<stryd_one> k3b is using these tools in the back end
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, but if not supported
<stryd_one> yeh i like k3b too... shame there's no gtk app with it's features
<bastidrazor> stryd_one; kubuntu-restricted-extras and k3b serve me very well
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, what i should do ?
<stryd_one> thx bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; a better google search since dmg is unsupported
<Loganhoup> For some reason when I minimize things to tray I cannot see the icon in the tray or re-open it. When I try to restart the program it says it is already running. Could someone please help me with this?This gives me big problems with programs like amarok that start minmized to the tray.
<bastidrazor> stryd_one; glad i could help even though i didn't really :)
<stryd_one> i am beginning to get the feeling I am "asking a question with no answer, grasshopper" :D
<Loganhoup> For some reason when I minimize things to tray I cannot see the icon in the tray or re-open it. When I try to restart the program it says it is already running. Could someone please help me with this?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, i tried all solutions i found
<e-colin> !list
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; i can burn dmg's with k3b. i would assume brasero can with the properly installed dependencies
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stryd_one> logan: does it happen with all apps that can minimise to tray?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, no one works
<Loganhoup> yes
<ubuntunoob2003> I am trying to set up an Ad-Hoc network, I currently have my interface up and running, however it is not broadcasting my SSID.. it appears to not have a Cell associated, any ideas of why this would happen?
<Loganhoup> transmission, amarok
<Loganhoup> everything
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, how to check ability to burn dmg
<stryd_one> logan: are the apps still responsive? like does amarok keep playing?
<Loganhoup> yes.
<Loganhoup> transmission even keeps downloading
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, cuz dual layer dvds is not cheep :)
<stryd_one> perhaps you have removed the tray from gnome?
<Loganhoup> in order to see it again I have to kill it and restart it
<BLZ> how can i autostart transmission when i log in?
<bullgard4> man ifconfig: "If no arguments are given, ifconfig displays the status of the currently active interfaces. My IBM T42 lists an interface 'ath0' but why does this interface have no internet address?
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; brasero will tell you when you attempt to burn before it does anything that is won't or it will simply burn and you have your dmg on disc
<stryd_one> blz: system..preferences...sessions
<bastidrazor> s/is/it
<Loganhoup> I did recently delete my top panel on accident
<efaistos> hi
<frg22> when I kill firefox, system sound stops working all round. Any ideas on how to get it working again without having tor estart?
<LMJ> bullgard4 : that's your wifi card, if it doesn't have any IP address that means nobody assign it...
<stryd_one> frg which version?
<stryd_one> of ubuntu, that is...
<BLZ> stryd_one:  thanks.  what's the command?  is it just "trasmission" ?
<BLZ> *transmission, even
<ubuntunoob2003> Does anyone have any idea's of why my Ad-hoc network which shows its interface as up is not broadcasting the essid that I have assigned it?
<frg22> stryd_one: 8.10
<stryd_one> blz: dunno, look in the menu editor to find out what the icon does: System..Preferences... Main Menu
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, i tried it with normal dvd but it tells me not enough space is this means that it will did it ?
<efaistos> little question i updated from gutsy to intrepid and everything almost works except the new kernel ... when i boot it goes to busybox and thats all
<efaistos> :(
<efaistos> any idea ?
<bullgard4> LMJ: No, my wifi card has got the interface 'wifi0'.
<bullgard4> LMJ: No, my wifi card has got the interface name 'wifi0'.
<stryd_one> frg22, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Loganhoup> stryd, if I did delete how would I get it back
<Loganhoup> I don't know of a panel widget for it
<bastidrazor> bahaa2008; that means you don't have enough space, i would assume it will burn to a dual layer. that is my assumption though.
<kwesi> hi
<kwesi> need answers
<LMJ> wifi0 is an emulated wireless card, ath0 is the real one
<kwesi> why cant i install software whiles using synaptic manager
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hi everyone! My laptop is going into a hard freeze whenever I try to connect to my university's secure wireless network. It works for a while (on the order of 5-15 minutes), but inevitably something starts using 100% CPU (according to top, I think the processes were dd, syslogd, and one other one). Soon afterwards, my computer freezes completely, and I'm forced to hold down the power button. :( Can anyone help me?
<frg22> styrd_one: thanks, I will review that
<bullgard4> LMJ: If ath0 is the real wirela
<omnomnOMINOUS> (I just upgraded to Intrepid Ibex from Hardy Heron, btw.)
<pluma> How do I create custom keyboard maps in Intrepid? This seems to have changed since 7.10
<bullgard4> LMJ: If ath0 is the real wireless card, why do I need an emulated one in addition?
<efaistos> nobody ?
<Loganhoup> For some reason when I minimize things to tray I cannot see the icon in the tray or re-open it. When I try to restart the program it says it is already running. Could someone please help me with this?
<stryd_one> logan: right-click the panel, chooes add to panel, ... uhm... it's one of those ?
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, hope that will work
<Loganhoup> I guess but which one
<stryd_one> Loganhoup, it's also possible you've just resized it down to nothing
<Loganhoup> I dont know how
<bahaa2008> bastidrazor, dvd dual layer costs my $1.5
<bahaa2008> :)
<Loganhoup> if its one of the panel widgets which one
<stryd_one> if you rightclick...move, then you can slide the trays around
<stryd_one> i dunno which one mate... google it?
<Loganhoup> I always thought it did it by default
<xfm> hello, Im on ubuntu 8.10, with firefox. I have installed adobe-flashplugin, but the test on the official webpage of adobe (http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/) doesn't work... maybe a link problem? PLease help me. thank you
<xfm> and if I do about:plugins in firefox, I do not see flash
<Silenx> da e per
<stryd_one> xfm: i had to install the plugin manually in synaptic
<pluma> Loganhoup: do you mean the Notification area (for stuff like kopete, gaim etc as icons) or the Window List (task bar)?
<Loganhoup> I would figure
<giacomo_c> how do i go about opening ports with iptables?
<Silenx> aptitute install flashplugin
<Loganhoup> upper right hand corner
<glymph> xfm: it's called flashplugin-nonfree now
<Silenx> for mozilla flash player
<Loganhoup> is where its icon would normally show pluma
<stryd_one> when i had tried to install it via the browser it wouldn't behave... i had to do a 'complete removal', then reinstall... and do it with FF closed!
<Loganhoup> but it doesnt
<padhu> somethingtodo: what about QCAD?
<stryd_one> pluma: it seems he means the notification area
<pluma> Loganhoup: talking Windows XP -- do you mean the bit with the rectangular boxes with the icon and name or the bit next to the system time with just icons in it?
<xfm> glymph: are you sure: I thought the version 9 was called flashplugin-nonfree and the version 10 adobe-flashplugin
<Loganhoup> I'm talking ubuntu intrepid ibex 8.10
<pluma> Loganhoup: I know. I'm talking about what it would look like in WinXP
<giacomo_c> and is ubuntuforums.org down?  or gone?
<glymph> ah, good point xfm - in that case I don't know
<Loganhoup> I've got my time in a panel in the upperright hand corner
<pluma> Loganhoup: As I don't have the default layout for Ubuntu memorised
<Loganhoup> next to it is my volume and network manager
<CompactDstrxion> xfm are you on amd64?
<stryd_one> xfm: you are correct about the version
<Loganhoup> next to it is profile switcher
<xfm> CompactDstrxion: no, 32
<xfm> stryd_one: thanks
<pluma> Loganhoup: Right. I'll just throw a guess and assume you mean the Notification area then. Right-click an empty spot on the panel, select "Add to Panel..." and then add the Notification Area.
<stryd_one> xfm: define "doesn't work" anyway :)
<Loganhoup> thank you
<Loganhoup> that what is
<werdnum> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Loganhoup> it*
<mmm4m5m> question: Please, give advice. How to defragment and resize NFTS without windows? (I have 500 GB NTFS drive. I want to make it ext3 but without data lost. I do not have second 500 GB HDD. And right now I do not have winxp. I am considering using TrueImage trial version)
<pluma> Loganhoup: You're welcome.
<stryd_one> lol thanks werdnum, exactly what i meant :)
<xfm> stryd_one: You installed adobe-flashplugin, and the page http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ works? Me no...
<stryd_one> xfm: yes, but it only worked *after8 i did what i said before
<CompactDstrxion> you restarted your browser xfm?
<kwesi> help: why cant i install software whilst using synaptic manager
<bullgard4> man ifconfig: "If no arguments are given, ifconfig displays the status of the currently active interfaces. My IBM T42 lists an interface 'ath0' but why does this interface have no internet address?
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: wait wait wait you wanna convert
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: badddd idea
<stryd_one> kwesi: error message?
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: because one might not be set up on it
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: i would only convert if you could back up the data first, but if you are going to back up the data you may as well back it up , create a new ext3 partition and then bring the data back
<ActionParsnip> is there an email client that can store emails from an account on the local system from a google account (webmail spec) but has a web interface for send / reading etc etc. so the emails are pulled down in the normal way (polling every now and again) but i'd love a web interface to teh stored mails, is that possible
<stryd_one> anyone here know about cdrtools/cdrkit/cdrecord/wodim?
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: cause you WILL lose data if you convert
<gordonjcp> kwesi: you use synaptic to install software
<mmm4m5m> Gtwy: if I am able to defragment and resize, then I will create a second ext3 partition and it will be easy and safe
<gordonjcp> kwesi: are you trying to use something like apt-get at the same time as synaptic?
<kwesi> tells me something else is running
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: oh you want to create a seperate ext3 partition
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: partition magic is a windows app that you can use
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: costs money though
<gordonjcp> kwesi: what exactly are you doing when you get the error?
<Gtwy> mmm4m5m: there isnt going to be anything open source to do that which is dependable, youd end up losing your data
<pluma> Where does Intrepid look for its keyboard mappings? I know it's got to be in SOME X11 conf file, but I have no idea where and some of them seem redundant.
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: I do not know the phrase: "to be set up on sth." Please rephrase your answer so that I can understand it.
<mmm4m5m> Gtwy: I have two options: install windows or use TrueImage trial (as far I know, it is bootable life CD)
<mothersunion> hello
<stryd_one> mmm4m5m, that is pure madness, don't do it.
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: I don't know what you're asking
<xfm> stryd_one, CompactDstrxion: ok, I installed version 9, removed it, and now the previous installed version 10 works... I think there was a broken link...
<stryd_one> even with windows, it's a bad idea
<CompactDstrxion> lol
<kwesi> gordonjcp: installing packages
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: your eth0 interface might not have an address set
<stryd_one> awesome xfm :)
<spill> hey all, I'm runing 8.10 with gnome, I installed kde and then uninstalled but now the kubuntu splash screen is still there instead of the orange ubuntu.
<xfm> stryd_one, CompactDstrxion: anyway, thanks it works now
<gordonjcp> kwesi: okay, how are you installing packages?
<stryd_one> anyway thanks? you did what i said to do :)
<s1amson> mmm4m5m, search google for parted magic
<Dinand_Mentink> Hello All. Iḿ kind of new to the ubuntu and have trouble installing my wifi drivers. Is there someone here who can help me installing broadcom drivers and fixing my wireless?
<elf__> Hello, everytime I try to upgrade from 7.0.4 to 7.10 using update-manager, it works for a few minutes then fails fetching  http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<kwesi> gordonjcp: using synaptic package manager
<xfm> stryd_one: thanks thanks ;)
<elf__> but it doesn't matter which server I try
<gordonjcp> kwesi: okay
<stryd_one> hahaha
<gordonjcp> kwesi: and you're only using synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> Dinand_Mentink: run lspci and lsusb in terminal, one line will identify the device, you can websearch from there
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: How can an network interface be active without having an internet address?
<Pici> !upgrade | elf__
<ubottu> elf__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: easily
<elf__> ubottu: thanks, i'll look at them.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: Can you elaborate.
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: what if you weren't using it for TCP/IP ?
<kwesi> gordonjcp: can I be doing that and using Add/remove to install software
<gordonjcp> kwesi: no
<Dinand_Mentink> I've websearched for like 2 days now
<gordonjcp> kwesi: you can only use one package manager at a time
<kwesi> gordonjcp: That's slow
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: I can only use interfaces vis TCP/IP. Anything else is obsolete.
<gordonjcp> kwesi: there is a database that keeps track of which packages that are installed
<Dinand_Mentink> the device is Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<jabbieboy> hi all
<jabbieboy> how are  you  doing?
<cbilljones> hey hey
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: I suppose you've never used a NAS then
<spill> hey all, I'm runing 8.10 with gnome, I installed kde and then uninstalled but now the kubuntu splash screen is still there instead of the orange ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> not NAS, rather, SAN
<mothersunion> hello
<gordonjcp> kwesi: you can tell the package manager to install more than one package at a time
<kwesi> gordonjcp: Is there a site I can download a whole collection of packages and install?
<marcel_> how can i get java please ? (what package is better ??)
<neulix> join/ #ubuntu-de
<gordonjcp> kwesi: probably
<stryd_one> marcel: use he sun-java one
<mmm4m5m> s1amson: Thank you. Will check more about "parted magic". Looks it is free. Do you have good experience with ntfs? Long time back I did use TrueImage. They have live CD, I think it is linux based. They give some gurantees at least. Do you think "parted magic" is better option?
<tigreton> hi
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: It is true that I have never used a Netware Access Server. But this irrelevant for finding the answer to the question put.
<stryd_one> mmm4m5m, noone in their right mind is gonna guarantee what you're doing
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: not Netware, NAS
<marcel_> java from sun is better than the others gordnjcp ?
<kwesi> gordonjcp: It looks like using the package manager after fresh installation is really slow
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: network attached storage
<gordonjcp> kwesi: maybe your net connection is slow
<FuriousGeorge> any way to get java 6u10 on 8.0.4
<FuriousGeorge> ?
<stryd_one> mmm4m5m, get a backup dude
<kwesi> gordonjcp: It makes the ladder to high to climb
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: I have some computers here with two ethernet NICs in, one of which has no IP address set
<spill> anyone know how to change the ubuntu loading splash screen?
<mmm4m5m> stryd_one: 500 GB HDD, 50% is free. First need to resize. After that I can backup.
<stryd_one> mmm: no, first need to backup, after that you can resize
<fluitfries_> can anyone help me remove an applet from the panel for all user accounts, even new ones?  i've tried a few of the suggestions with gconf on the forums but nothing seems to be working.  thanks!
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: the one with no IP address is only used for raw Ethernet frames
<scunizi> mmm4m5m, another one to google for is Rescue CD.. It's a live cd with partimage on it for mirroring your partitions.
<stryd_one> resizing a partition with no backup is risky as hell
<kwesi> gordonjcp: I am in Ghana
<stryd_one> resizing it and then changing the filesystem is worse
<gordonjcp> kwesi: hmm
<gordonjcp> kwesi: perhaps you can change your package manager to use a mirror closer to you
<spill> anyone know how to change the ubuntu loading splash screen?
<Pici> fluitfries_: Have you seen this document? http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/
<mmm4m5m> stryd_one, s1amson, scunizi, Gtwy: thank you very much. Will think twice. Maybe you are right, I have to take it slowly.
<stryd_one> spill: I can't remember how, but i do remeber finding out how when i googled it.
<efaistos> hmmm anybody has an idea how to resolve the initramfs busybox issue when you boot on a newer kernel ?
<fluitfries_> Pici: i have not.  this should be very helpful.  thanks!!
<spill> stryd_one: we'll do thanks.
<Pici> fluitfries_: This may help as well: http://www.linux.com/feature/62060
<stryd_one> spill: there were instructions on the ubuntu forums IIRC
<spill> stryd_one: ok, i'll check it out.
<spill> stryd_one: thanks.
<fluitfries_> Pici: great, thanks again.
<stryd_one> if you don't find it lemme know and i'll dig in my history
<xMopx> Hey If I have eeeubuntu, is it possible to get the regular gnome desktop on it? Because that default launcher crap they have is honestly terrible.
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: Thank you for commenting.
<cbilljones> Can anyone help me? im trying to connect to isohunts irc with gnome-xchat
<pnema> Newbie Test
<stryd_one> pass
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: connect to irc.isohunt.com
<M4d3L> hi. I have just installed a brand new Ubuntu box with LAMP and when I want to create socket with php it give me an error. any special permission I have to give to php to be able to open socket?
<cbilljones> kk im trying
<FuriousGeorge> anyone see a problem with me getting the java-bin-6u10.deb from intrepid and installing it in hardy?
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: I dont use gnome-xchat so i cant be specific
<jelly12gen> FuriousGeorge: isnt it in the backports?
<Ketrel> If I wish to choose a wireless network and connect to it purely from commandline what do I have to do
<user___> FuriousGeorge: yes, they just dont match ;-)
<FuriousGeorge> jelly12gen: where can i find the backports?  in 8.04 the newest version available is 6u07
<xMopx> With eeeubuntu, is it possible to get the regular gnome desktop on it?
<gmathews> is playing: The End by The Doors on (No Album Field)
<bazhang> gmathews, disable that script here
<ActionParsnip> xMopx: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> xMopx, yess
<bazhang> xMopx, just choose the version from their page
<wolter> hi, i need help building gspca... I always get many errors...
<FuriousGeorge> jelly12gen: is this the official list of backports?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/allpackages
<FuriousGeorge> if so, it is not there
<cbilljones> thanks guys, got it figured out :)
<xMopx> Ah Ill try that apt line
<gmathews> bazhang: sorry thought it was #amarok :P My bad.
<FuriousGeorge> user___: i read on a forum that because sun-java6-bin is a bin that you can just use the .deb
<messeup> ubuntu eee anyone ??
<messeup> where is install guidlines
<messeup> i have xandros and it sucks
<messeup> nothing works correct
<ryanprior> My notification area claims that there is "1 file operation active" but that operation has hung and not gone away for many hours. Is there a way I can purge it?
<messeup> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ryanprior> messeup: This isn't the place to complain about other distros. Good luck getting Ubuntu working, though.
<stryd_one> furious: do you really need to? regardless, grab the deb and try it. if it can't find dependencies, it'll not install. It might go pear-shaped... what about installing from source?
<user___> FuriousGeorge: theres some truth to this, but in effect you need a perfectly matching system and this includes for instance having the correct libc, etc..
<messeup> eee channel?
<wolter> hey tritium, could you help me building gspca?
<bazhang> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<FuriousGeorge> stryd_one:  i really need it
<KaptenRodSkagg> hmm
<FuriousGeorge> where can i find these .debs anyway?  google wont tell me
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone know how to get the "mac"adress from my cell phone over bluetooth?
<glymph> KaptenRodSkagg: hcitool scan
<bazhang> messeup, #ubuntu-eeepc
<KaptenRodSkagg> glymph: tanx will try that
<KaptenRodSkagg> glymph: commandline or gui?
<glymph> commandline
<emendo> What is the preferred paste website, I have some output I need your help with.
<glymph> probably needs "sudo" at the start
<DasBaum> ify matrix
<glymph> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aar> Hi, when you do a "ls" in the terminal and some files / directories are blue or green, what do those colours means?
<rsa_md5> any idea where do  I find a complete deb package for python2.6 that would have all the dependencies bundled with it?
<Ketrel> If I wish to choose a wireless network and connect to it purely from commandline what do I have to do?
<aar> Ketrel, ifconfig
<macman_> guys .. i want to rm -r /tmp/ is this safe or not ?
<glymph> aar: they denote whether they are files or directories, and the permissions they have, should be documented in the "ls" manpage, I imagine - see "man ls"
<bazhang> Ketrel, is it encrypted or not
<aar> glymph, ok thanks
<emendo> Ubuntu seems to have problems with mics. I am capturing for audacity. Please view this and tell me what you think.
<emendo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109953/
<glymph> macman_: no, don't delete the tmp directory - it should get cleared at boot time anyway
<bod> Hi, i have no graphics card drivers listed in System-->Admin-->Hardware drivers        I know that the card im using needs them because i installed them on all my previous installs -- how can i get the drivers? im using a nvidia geforce 7300
<emendo> Do you think I have a driver problem?
<Ketrel> bazhang: nope, I just need the basic commands to use
<emendo> Capture is the only problem, the mic jack does not work.
<emendo> My built in mics work perfectly.
<bazhang> Ketrel, sudo dhclient wlan0 (for example)
<FuriousGeorge> am i going to need the java-plugin from intrepid too now
<bazhang> Ketrel, could be ath0 ra0 etc
<Ketrel> bazhang: thank you, dhclient I think is the command I was forgetting, I knew of iwconfig, and ifconfig
<Ketrel> bazhang: in my case, it's eth1
<ryanprior> My notification area claims that there is "1 file operation active" but that operation has hung and not gone away for many hours. Is there a way I can purge it?
<bazhang> Bodsda, the 177 works here
<bazhang> Bodsda, you are on intrepid right?
<emendo> I did not have this problem on earlier versions of ubuntu.
<Bodsda> bazhang, yep, thats the one i think i need, yes im on intrepid
<bazhang> Bodsda, exact same card here
<Bodsda> bazhang, nice :) any ideas how i install the drivers from apt?
<nightrid3r> !openid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openid
<Bodsda> !pm > padhu
<ubottu> padhu, please see my private message
<xMopx> ActionParsnip: Doing sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop didn't get the regular gnome desktop or ditch the eeebuntu one
<cbilljones> bodsda, what driver ?
<zwaene> lol
<AJC_Z0> How do I add an application to handle media which I choose from the popup when I insert removable media (DVD, CD)?
<bazhang> xMopx, that is not the way to do it
<ActionParsnip> xMopx: you need to log off, change session type to gnome then log back in
<Bodsda> cbilljones, nvidia 177
<xMopx> ActionParsnip: I rebooted and changed the session type after installing
<xMopx> bazhang: what should I try?
<bazhang> xMopx, this is from eeebuntu site?
<cbilljones> use hardware drivers in system>admin
<Bodsda> cbilljones, thats the problem, there is none listed there
<bazhang> Bodsda, you have the restricted-modules installed?
<xMopx> bazhang: Yeah i downloaded the "netbook" one from eeebuntu.org
<Rave1_> xMopx just download eeeubuntu Base it does not have that overlay desktop you are trtying to get rid of
<Bodsda> bazhang, not sure, lemme check
<cbilljones> ya prob need the modules
<bazhang> xMopx, but you saw the other choices correct? the full gnome traditional desktop one?
<xMopx> Rave1_: I tried that one, it started booting then dumped me into an "(initramfs)" shell that i couldnt do anything with
<xMopx> bazhang: Sec ill check the choices
<Bodsda> bazhang, cbilljones -- gah, have to wait for gstreamer stuff to finish downloading
<Necrosan> Uhh.
<Necrosan> xserver-xorg-video-sunffb is broken
<Necrosan> On intrepid
<cbilljones> kk should be there, what card do u have?
<Necrosan> Well, not broken; it wants an older version ofX
<Pici> !bugs | Necrosan
<ubottu> Necrosan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xMopx> bazhang: There's Last Session, Rune Xclient Script, GNOME, Secure Remote Connection Failsafe Gnome, Failsafe terminal.
<Necrosan> Pici: How do i force install it?
<Necrosan> It will work for sure, but apt-get is being lame
<Jack_Sparrow> Necrosan What changes have you made to your sources list
<Bodsda> bazhang, is the package called 'restricted-modules' ?
<ryanprior> My notification area claims that there is "1 file operation active" but that operation has hung and not gone away for many hours. Is there a way I can purge it?
<bazhang> !info linux-restricted-moduless
<ubottu> Package linux-restricted-moduless does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> hang on bod
<Necrosan> Jack_Sparrow: None. it's stock as ever.
<Bodsda> ty :)
<charles> slt
<Jack_Sparrow> !info linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> linux-restricted-modules (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux restricted modules.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Bodsda> ah, cheers Jack_Sparrow
<cbilljones> linux-restriced-modules
<Necrosan> Jack_Sparrow: this is a sparc64 install
<Necrosan> If that changes anything
<charles> g pas  encore ubuntu en main et g voudrais discuter sur msn est ce possible
<Jack_Sparrow> Necrosan What has been installed manually that may have changed dependencies and versioning
<bazhang> charles, #ubuntu-fr
<Bodsda> bazhang, would i have to restart before i see changes in hardware drivers?
<Necrosan> Jack_Sparrow: I removed xserver-xorg-core, it wants an older version
<Necrosan> I did that, reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, and it still borks.
<bazhang> Bodsda, believe so yes
<Necrosan> Looks like the maintainer isn't keeping it up to date
<Bodsda> bazhang, ok, cheers mate, bbiab
<bullgard4> ifconfig returns 4 times "Link encap". What is meant by 'link encap'?
<Necrosan> Jack_Sparrow: no way to force it?
<bod> hey bazhang -- no hardware drivers still :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Necrosan I wont force anything, I try to look more at why something needs to be forced and work from there
<Necrosan> Jack_Sparrow: -force=yes didn't fix it anyway.
<bazhang> bod, did you check in synaptic for nvidia?
<lilendian> Hello All, I've got an API mismatch error when trying to use nvidia drivers.
<Necrosan> It really looks like ports.ubuntu.com is out of date
<Necrosan> with sparc64 binaries
<bod> bazhang, yes, there is quite a few, im not sure which one i want
<lilendian> the binary drivers are 180.22 while the kernel api is 180.10 or something
<Necrosan> unless a commit is going on right now (highly unlikely)
<lilendian> how do I get this resolved?
<bazhang> nvidia-glx-177 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver bod
<Pici> lilendian: What version of Ubuntu?
<lilendian> ibex.
<bod> bazhang, thank you kindly :)
<Necrosan> Jack_Sparrow: Also having a problem getting linux-sparc64-smp to install..
<Necrosan> One of the packages is not on the server, but is referenced by others
<Jack_Sparrow> lilendian What video card are you using
<lilendian> I tried using nvidia-glx-180 first, didnt work - then tried the binary installers- I think at some point, I've completely screwed up my ibex installation while trying to use the 'workarounds'
<lilendian> gtx260
<xMopx> Anyone know how I can get the regular gnome desktop on eeebuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<messeup> !eee
<wolter> lilendian, dont worry... just run the setup's uninstaller
<wolter> lilendian, that happened to me yesterday, i think. did you get the low-graphics mode thing?
<lilendian> wolter, I did, The installation goes fine. Until I try to restart the X server.
<lilendian> Yes, i did.
<Jack_Sparrow> lilendian Once I tried the nvidia website drivers my system never recovered.,  Ended up restoring my backup
<Ketrel> Question, when using apt from command-line, how can you see what a package provides?
<wolter> lilendian, yes... same thing happened to me...
<wolter> lilendian, go to your home dir, and locate the extraction of the binary driver.
<lstarnes> Ketrel: try aptitude show package-name
<lilendian> damn. I don't have no system backup :( - but on the bright side, I've got nothing to lose (except time) from re-doing the installation
<wolter> lilendian, no
<wolter> lilendian, pay attention
<wolter> lilendian, i think i can solve this
<lilendian> sorry, i'll shut up. please do go on.
<wolter> lilendian, you just have to run the installer's uninstall option
<Ketrel> lstarnes: thanks
<Stalker72> How do I auto-align and/or auto-arrange icons in Kubuntu?
<wolter> lilendian, setup saves a backup of everything before installing, uninstall restores the whole thing (everything related to graphics and kernels)
<xMopx> How I can get the regular gnome desktop on eeebuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> xMopx Perhaps by asking in the eee channel
<wolter> lilendian, so do this, locate the readme file inside that folder, and find where it says --uninstall
<xMopx> Jack_Sparrow: I did, everyone there idles
<jxander> does the google repository from http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html support intrepid?
<lilendian> wolter, thats it? wolter, ahead of you on that mate. I already ran the installer with --uninstall. It does restore things except that nvidia-glx-180 doesnt work no more.
<wolter> lilendian, well, truly you just have to run 'nvidia-installer --uninstall' while gdm is stopped (console mode)
<wolter> lilendian, but you have to find that file, should be at ~/NVIDIA*/
<wolter> lilendian, oh
<wolter> lilendian, now thats diferent
<wolter> lilendian, what is your card?
<lilendian> gtx 260.
<lilendian> wolter, what about this wrong kernel version. wait till I paste from dmesg
<bullgard4> ifconfig returns 4 times "Link encap". What is meant by 'link encap'? link encapsulationẞ Why is this important?
<emendo> I have no mic boost in 8.10. Please help.
<emendo> I used to in earlier versions.
<emendo> Why is it gone?
<aldipc> question: when I have a fresh ubuntu install, is the firewall already active, or do I only have a firewall which actually does something (ie. block traffic) after I install firestarter or some other program which sets things up?
<bazhang> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<buters> bonjour a tous
<buters> french here ,
<bazhang> buters, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<buters> ok désolé  je debute
<harlemdavvey1> hi guys, is there someone who's had problems with firefox 3.0.5?
<buters> bye all
<plazia> bye
<ActionParsnip> harlemdavvey1: no issues here
<ActionParsnip> harlemdavvey1: wassup?
<johan12> how do i install new icon-sets?
<guido_> hi, i am using the 8.10 alternative installation disc, on about 3/4th of the installation it asks for the installation disc, but it's already in there, any ideas?
<CompactDstrxion> woot got flash working in 64-bit forefox
<jacekowski> hi
<legate> I can't reach the home folder of my fedora installation. If I try to go there via 'cd' I get "Permission denied". Trying to do it via 'sudo cd' fails with 'cd: command not found'. How is that possible?
<shaya> anyone having an issue with pidgin and gmail?
<emendo> Is there an irc that is specialized for linux sound?
<aldipc> yeah, but when I haven't started firestarter yet, is iptables already setup to block traffic?
<gpled> say, just installed 8.10 64 desktop.  notice i have no floppy drive showing.  any idea where it went?
<kao> who uses a floppy anymore? :P
<johan12> gpled: you have to put a floppy in the driver to show upp (i think)
<puremichael> hi! can someone tell me why powernowd ignores my adjusted settings? it always uses 1ghz,1.8ghz and 2.0ghz
<harlemdavvey1> my firefox is crazy.. is incredibly slow sometimes and it has the big problem when you do CTRL+T  that the tab that comes out, has the same address you typed on the previous tab you opened.. what can it be?
<nightrid3r> emendo: #ubuntustudio
<unop> legate, cd is not an external executable that sudo can invoke .. cd is shell builtin command
<erUSUL> puremichael: that are the only freq your cpu supports
<gpled> my cdrom drive shows, with no cd in it.  thought my floppy would be the same
<emendo> nightrid3r: will they help resolve a mic problem?
<harlemdavvey1> plus, always my firefox, has not the availability to use the "go back" button .. i have never seen like this xD
<erUSUL> puremichael: mine only support that 3 too
<Zoli> helló
<ext4-issues1>  by mistake converted my /home to ext4, without researching much, is there a way I can use it? its not being mounted, with -t ext4 I get unknown filesystem and with ext2 or ext3, I get bad fs type. Should I try januty jackapole?
<puremichael> erUSUL, huh? i got more different ones in windows o_O
<legate> unop: And is there a possibility to circumvent cd?
<adam> question: I would like to create a ubuntu live/install of my current configuration, is there a tool for this?
<nightrid3r> emendo: they are into multimedia on ubuntu so i guess they will know more
<ubuntu_is_dabest> it seems like my apache2 cannot write (read-only) any files on the filesystem
<emendo> nightrid3r: Thank you I will try.
<hwilde> legate, chown the mountpoint of your fedora partition to your current user.
<ubuntu_is_dabest> how to allow it ?
<erUSUL> puremichael: run cpufreq-info
<kao> adam: remastersys
<unop> legate, no, a process cannot change the environment of another .. that's just the way unix is built .. so an external process (this ficticious cd) cannot change the current directory of your current shell
<hwilde> unop, he needs to change the permissions on the mountpoint.
<adam> !remastersys | adam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<nightrid3r> ubuntu_is_dabest: man chown and man chmod
<laeg> i captured my mouse cursor in a vbox running behind this irssi window and now i can't get to the window to unlock it, how do i bring up the vbox window?
<gonzojive> my backspace key is not working in emacs when I SSH into my 08.04 Ubuntu server.  It does work SSHing into a different Ubuntu server that's a little older (forget exactly what version).  The backspace works in the command prompt, but not in emacs
<legate> hwilde: How do I do that? Actually, both my ubuntu and fedora profile are on a separate home partition.
<unop> legate, you could do something like this instead.   sudo bash -c "cd somewhere/ && bash"
<adam> kao: thanks
<nightrid3r> laeg: right ctrl button
<hwilde> legate, sudo chown <youruser> /mountpoint
<bullgard4> ifconfig returns 4 times "Link encap". What is meant by 'link encap'? link encapsulation?ẞ Why is this important?
<hwilde> unop, that would just cd him into a directory where he has no permissions :/
<laeg> nightrid3r: yes this unlocks the mouse but only when the vbox window is active, which it's not :(
<hwilde> bullgard4, that is what type of encapsulation the packets have, typically Ethernet.  or Local loopback
<laeg> nightrid3r: i tried alt+tab but it won't move from the irssi input line
<unop> hwilde,  errm .. bash there will be running as the superuser ..
<__^^stefan^^__> did you guys ever experienced a 8.04 server x64 install that failed at grub install ?
<legate> hwilde: It works, thank you very much! :)
<Bodsda> bazhang, cheers mate, works a charm
<hwilde> legate, fyi it was owned as root before so its just a permission issue
<gonzojive> any advice on how to debug backspace not working over SSH?
<gonzojive> it doesn't work in emacs but works on the command prompt
<erUSUL> gonzojive: term type ? what does "echo $TERM" returns ?
<hwilde> gonzojive, /join #emacs
<bazhang> Bodsda, nice :)
<Bodsda> :)
<chumbo> Hi there i have a problem with firefox, every time I open a page with some flash content it crashes... doesnt happen with youtube doh
<ikt> still happen if you use gnash/different flash viewer?
<kao> chumbo: same thing happens to me. but not with ever page that contains flash...
<unop> gonzojive, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-5.html
<s0101> hi
<chumbo> kao, yes not with me ether
<gonzojive> erUSUL: xterm-color
<oCean_> chumbo: what's your flashplugin? flashplugin-nonfree works fine for me
<puremichael> erUSUL, thanks; you're right.... but even the adjustments to powernowd don't work... i've configured it to 'leap' (because 1.8ghz don't matter anyway) but its always the same behavior i think
<bullgard4> hwilde: I do not understand you very well. What does 'Link encap: Ethernet' mean? That the packets flowing through this interface are encapsulated in Ethernet frames? And what does ' Link encap:Local Loopback ' mean then?
<s0101> my desktop is bigger than my screen it all happend after i canceled a system update and restarted the computer i updated the nividia diver and it made it look a bit better but not perfect so i upgraded from 8.04, 8.10 and i am back with the first prob
<kao> oCean_:This same thing happens to me also, with the Firefox crashing on Flash. How do I find out what flashplugin I am using?
<chumbo> oCean_: dont no how do i see that??
<Bodsda> hey bazhang -- still got a slight problem, im using the restricted driver but my screen res is capped at 800x600 -- any ideas what to try?
<gonzojive> unop: thanks for that link
<ubuntu_is_dabest> nightrid3r: is chmod +rw wwwvar  the right syntax?
<oCean_> kao: chumbo: see "ls -al /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin" It's a link
<hwilde> bullgard4, it doesnt really matter - what is not working for you?
<s0101> after my upgrade to 8.10 my highest res is 640*480
<erUSUL> puremichael: well afaics you can only change what governor to use (ondemand in my case)
<bazhang> Bodsda, did you install nvidia-settings ?
<bazhang> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 177.78-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 760 kB, installed size 1940 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<oCean_> kao: chumbo: so, mine is a link to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Bodsda> bazhang, no... i suppose i should have done?
<kao> oCean_:libflashplayer.so
<nightrid3r> ubuntu_is_dabest: chmod -R +rw /var/www
<bazhang>  Bodsda worked for me :)
<unop> nightrid3r, not a good idea that
<Bodsda> bazhang, hmm, i seem to remember this being less 'round the houses' in hardy
<kao> oCean_:Mine is the Same
<puremichael> erUSUL, thanks.... now i think i've been fooled with the processor :-) but how could windows adjust it so nicely? i could see it gradualy increasing/decreasing
<kao> oCean_:/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<bullgard4> hwilde: In contrast to your opinion it does matter. --  My T42 does not thaw properly after resuming it in a local Ubuntu club and thawing it in my LAN at home.
<s0101> is a reinstall of the system my only option?
<Bodsda> bazhang, ah, my xorg.conf file says im not using nvidia x diver -- should the driver be 'nv' or 'nvidia'?
<unop> ubuntu_is_dabest,  have a look at the apache moduserdir module - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html
<hwilde> bullgard4, thaw?  like it was frozen ?
<oCean_> kao: Ah, I see... well, that plugin was for me the solution to work with all flash pages
<ubuntu_is_dabest> hm, the chmod is successful, but somehow apache2 still fail to write file
<bullgard4> hwilde: In contrast to your opinion it does matter. --  My T42 does not thaw properly after hibernating it in a local Ubuntu club and thawing it in my LAN at home.
<bazhang> Bodsda, not sure if that is used at all anymore in intrepid
<ryanCH> what package name do i install the java command line compiler and runtime with aptitude?
<bullgard4> hwilde: Yes.
<bullgard4> hwilde: Never heard of?
<hwilde> bullgard4, that is a condensation/electrical issue and has nothing to do with the encapsulation
<Bodsda> bazhang, could i get a look at your xorg if you dont mind please
<erUSUL> puremichael: maybe the windows app just fooled you ;P dunno really maybe the windows app just pretende to be more fine grained that it really was
<unop> ryanCH,  sun-java6-jre  and sun-java6-jdk  perhaps
<bullgard4> hwilde: Your Linux education is insufficient. --  Thanks for a nice try.
<bazhang> Bodsda, should say 'nvidia' according to mine
<chumbo> oCean_: well i think it is cool now thanks! =)
<hwilde> bullgard4, guaranteed your problem has nothing to do with link encap.
<Droopsta915> can someone help me create a pidgin account. I seem to be doing something wrong
<bazhang> bullgard4, please take chat elsewhere
<Bodsda> bazhang, cheers :)
<bullgard4> bazhang: This is no chat. Please read before you judge.
<bazhang> bullgard4, I have read.
<ryanCH> unop, one more question, how do you decrypt a file with mcrypt?
<bazhang> bullgard4, thus I advise you to take it elsewhere.
<Bodsda> bazhang, ermm, my xorg is empty -- would   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   refill it?
<s0101> anybody with the same problem with desktop size on ubuntu8.10?
<unop> ryanCH, hmm, i have no idea -- doesn't it have any documentation/manpages?
<Mood> is it normal to have sudo as a process using 85% of my CPU?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg Bodsda
<unop> Bodsda, not anymore .. the new Xorg is supposed to be auto-configuring i.e. it doesn't need a xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Mood: nope
<bazhang> Bodsda, to update it that is
<estudiante> Hello
<Mood> erUSUL: if i see sudo in the background, what does that mean?
<Tweak66> hi estudian
<Bodsda> bazhang, ok, now i have a minimalistic xorg.conf :)
<estudiante> Tweak66: :) Hello there
<Bodsda> unop, ok, so how would i go about configuring things? im capped at 800x600 res
<unop> Bodsda, you'll have to populate the file yourself
<erUSUL> Mood: dunno really just kill the process
<Dinand_Mentink> Hello. I have problems getting my broadxom 4311 wireless card working with ubuntu 8.10. Is there someone who can guide me to fix it?
<s0101> me to
<Dinand_Mentink> I've been trying for days now
<Mood> i started noticing sudo taking up most of my CPU after i installed nmap
<Bodsda> unop, hmm, ok cheers
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dinand_Mentink> Yeah. I've tried that one...
<s0101> my highest res is 640*480and it says screen unknown
<ikt> how do you know if you have 8.04.2 ?
<bazhang> !version | ikt
<ubottu> ikt: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<s0101> screen has worked perfect before
<Tweak66> can the new 2.7 kernel be used with 8.1 ubuntu?
<unop> Bodsda, man 5 xorg.conf  # could help you .. also, you could take an example xorg.conf and modify it for your needs
<ikt> cheers
<kao> Is the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG adapter functional OTB with Ubuntu?
<Bodsda> unop, where can i find an example file?
<bazhang> Tweak66, not supported, likely will break things
<Dinand_Mentink> That guide you gave me only is for versions up to hardy
<erUSUL> kao: it should be
<Tweak66> k
<estudiante> Does all the logs  in "/var/log/ are overwritten on each boot. So, if I see that one has a modify date set to today, it links to the last Linux boot, right? I'm asking, mostly about Kernel-like logs.
<bazhang> Dinand_Mentink, the fw-cutter?
<unop> Bodsda, no ill intent.  google :)
<kao> erUSUL: Thank you very much. I have this wifi card and have not tried to use it yet, only using wired in a rural area.
<Bodsda> unop, hah, ok, no probs cheers
<hwilde> estudiante, it should append to the same log, until they are rotated, then change to log.1 and log.2 and so forth
<ubuntu_is_dabest> someone help please, the apache2 still cannot write files (through a php script)
<bazhang> Dinand_Mentink, dont have broadcom here but that should work with intrepid as well
<Borbosha> Hello, I am having a problem with Ubuntu Server 8.04 where I can't access the Internet. I have a static IP set and can resolve DNS. I am also able to ping the gateway. Any ideas?
<s0101> 8.10 is crap
<guido_> hi, i am using the 8.10 alternative installation disc, on about 3/4th of the installation it says Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<hwilde> Borbosha, can you try dhcp just for kicks
<TheMusicGuy> Help please; I keep getting logged out for no reason.
<unop> ubuntu_is_dabest, you have to set www-data (the user apache runs under) as the owner of the said file
<bazhang> s0101, please take that elsewhere
<Borbosha> hwilde, I removed the DHCP-client after setting the static settings as I have had issues with it taking over the static IP randomly.
<Tweak66> yeah 8.1 is awesome
<cbilljones> i like 8.10 specially the new usb startup utility :)
<s0101> i would preffer to say great but i have been struggeling with screen res for 2 days
<kao> I have wasted almost 4 gb of bandwidth trying to dl 8.10 and every time I try to boot the disk I get CRC errors...
<estudiante> hwilde: When i check for a one from today, I need to scan the entire file for the date or just tail -f it, right?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> unop: i set them already through chmod
<kao> I will stick with Hardy
<bazhang> s0101, ask for help then, but complaining wont fix it
<cbilljones> use bittorrent to download the iso
<kao> cbilljones: I have
<cbilljones> it has built in hashcheck
<unop> ubuntu_is_dabest, no, chmod only changes permissions - not ownership .. you want chown
<kao> Thats all I have used to download it
<s0101> plz help me
<cbilljones> hmm
<hwilde> Borbosha, yeah so did it work when you had dhcp
<bazhang> s0101, what driver what card and how installed
<Tweak66> just state the question
<kao> uTorrent on 3 different windoze boxes and Transmission on 2 Ubuntu boxes
<|x\> Irc.liberty-ever C'est le meilleur tchat !
<Borbosha> It was working when I first installed it with DHCP, yes.
<picca> anyone here installed openoffice 3.0 and found the fonts are not consistent with gnome?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> please detail me a bit more, if u don't mind, i don't geti t
<ubuntu_is_dabest> it
<bazhang> |x\, dont advertise here
<phorensic1> kao: I use ktorrent myself
<|x\>  oueoppppp
<|x\> proxy
<Mood> anyone know if installing nmap automatically starts port scanning my localhost?
<|x\> XD
<Borbosha> hwilde, I have another 8.04 box with the exact same network settings (different IP only) and it has no problems.
<Dinand_Mentink> Nope
<bazhang> |x\, stop
<elmnas> hi does someone know a netlimiter in linux?
<s0101> nividia driver 173.14.12 card gee force 6100
<Dinand_Mentink> I don have fwcutter
<phorensic1> hey bazhang whats up
<estudiante> hwilde: Got disconnected, sorry.
<unop> ubuntu_is_dabest,  chown has a manpage - which you should refer to to understand what this does.   sudo chown www-data /var/www/yourfile
<hwilde> estudiante, look at /var/log/syslog and search for the restarts
<Dinand_Mentink> I tried the fwcutter. DIdn work. ALso tried all propriearity drivers. And I tried the wicd network manager
<puremichael> erUSUL, after a restart it works fine; switches immediately between max/min; thanks for your help
<kao> cbilljones: Do you have any Ideas on why this would happen?
<guido_> i have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/274396 anyone know a workaround?
<wolter> how do i make the system to look for binaries at ~/bin ?
<erUSUL> puremichael: no problem
<s0101> nividia driver 173.14.12 card gee force 6100
<erUSUL> wolter: add it to your path variable edit ~/.bashrc
<Jack_Sparrow> s0101 That is  the right driver for that card
<cbilljones> kao: im at a loss, bittorent should resole that issue
<bazhang> s0101, did you install nvidia-settings
<oCean_> ubuntu_is_dabest: what is the error you're getting?
<estudiante> hwilde: Good hint, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> s0101 But once you try to use the 180 from nvidia it makes a mess
<kao> cbilljones: YES, This is what I thought. I do not understand it. Thats why I thought that maybe it was the burner on the first pc.
<unop> wolter,  i believe ubuntu already has that setup .. it's just a matter of logging out and logging back in
<erUSUL> wolter: sorry it is in ~/.profile not in ~/.bashrc
<kao> cbilljones: So I tried it on many other machines and had the same results
<hwilde> estudiante, then look at /var/log/syslog.0 or .1 and so forth
<unop> wolter, i.e. if your just created ~/bin
<cbilljones> youve tried with another burner though?
<estudiante> hwilde: The trick works only with syslog?
<kao> cbilljones: So, Im assuming it has to do with the pc that I am trying to install it on..
<s0101> some guy here told me how to install the drivers from konsole
<cbilljones> kao: when do you get the error?
<hwilde> estudiante, just look at the timestamps that will help you figure out when they are from
<wolter> unop, i dont know.. intrepid doesn't seem to have it.
<s0101> sudo aptitude install envyng-core
<kao> cbilljones: Before splash screen even comes up during LiveCD boot.
<wolter> erUSUL, so i have to relog for it to work, right?
<kao> cbilljones: Right after I set keyboard layout and language
<ubuntu_is_dabest> unop: ok, i chown the files already from root:nogroup, into root:root ownership, is it what i supposed to do?
<cbilljones> kao: have you tested the disc on another machine?
<oCean_> ubuntu_is_dabest: probably not
<kao> cbilljones: No =/ I havent
<estudiante> hwilde: thanks again
<Pindakaas> emerald doesn't work after upgrading ubuntu :(
<unop> ubuntu_is_dabest, no,  you want  www-data  to own the file
<s0101> to be honnest i am not to sure what version i had before this updae to 8.10
<Mood> is it normal to have "sudo" as a standalone process?
<oCean_> ubuntu_is_dabest: if you want to allow a certain process to write to a file, that file should have permissions for the process owner to write. e.g. www-data for the apache2 process
<bazhang> kao, you did the md5? and burned very slowly, doing the disk integrity check afterwards?
<phorensic1> Pindakaas: Doesn't work? Can you be more specific?? Did you re-try emerald --replace ?
<cbilljones> kao: so there error is during the install?
<estudiante> s0101: Probably 7.10...
<s0101> no 8.04
<s0101> 100 procent sure
<kao> bazhang: I checked every time and it was always non matching Md5s
<s0101> hardy heron it worked perfect until yeastarday
<Pindakaas> if I try emerald --replace nothing happens
<estudiante> s0101: Ah, right...
<ubuntu_is_dabest> owww i get it, i should sync it with the one on apache2/envvars user:group ?
<bazhang> kao, this is the live cd correct? non matching md5 means a corrupt iso
<estudiante> s0101: What happened now?
<kao> bazhang: I downloaded the iso many times using multiple different Torrent Clients.
 * Tweak66 never bothers with md5sum
<phorensic1> Pindakaas: Will the emeraldn manager open?
<z-e> how to setup proxy for java ?
<kao> bazhang: It always gets improper MD5
<bazhang> kao, the livecd?
<s0101> after i canceled a big system update and restarted it said that the comp has to run on low resolution
<kao> bazhang:I have tried to download Alternate Install disk as well as LiveCD
<bazhang> kao, the alternate may fare better when the live cd chokes
<Pindakaas> phorensic1: yes, but once I select my theme it hangs
<s0101> and my desktop grow quite a few inches
<estudiante> s0101: have you tried "dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<s0101> no
<phorensic1> Pindakaas: hmmmm I suppose you can try a reinstall?
<kao> bazhang: I am starting to think it is my Network connection causing these corruptions...
<ubuntu_is_dabest> yihaa, it works, thanks
<estudiante> s0101: What Video Card do you have?
<lilendian_G> woot woot!
<phorensic1> s0101: You may also try gksudo nvidia-settings
<knut> does anybody know a gui-app that synchronises data between laptop and desktop-pc
<bazhang> kao, have you tried with quiet and splash removed as kernel parameters to see the exact errorss?
<kao> bazhang: No I have not.
<bazhang> kao, that would help a lot I imagine
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m63c3d16e
<kao> bazhang: It always shows the errors anyway. CRC Error and many Numbers
<Pindakaas> phorensic1: Reinstalling emerald didn't work, but I'm planning on reainstalling ubuntu anyways
<bieb> what is the best way to "rdesktop" to an ubuntu PC?
<lilendian_G> wolter, finally. got it fixed. But now I have this one problem, I cant log back in to my own user because it gives off an 'no input supported' error
<cbilljones> kao, i would download another torrent, and force recheck when its done, and of course anything bazhang recommends lol
<s0101> i already checked out gksudo nvidia-settings
<phorensic1> Pindakaas: thats funky, it doesn't give any error?
<lilendian_G> Is there a bleeping config file I can edit to fix my resolution settings?
<kao> cbilljones: hehe, Thank you for your help!
<gerber> need help sharing files from ubuntu to window xp
<wolter> lilendian_G, wait, how did you fix it?
<bazhang> gerber, using samba?
<wolter> lilendian_G, and, you can't log in?
<cbilljones> kao, np seems im over my head here lol
<s0101> maybe i was looking for the wrong info
<gerber> how samba /
<kao> bazhang: Thank you too for the help, I will try to download it again tonight, My ISP is a Cellular Modem and is only max download 140KB/s
<gerber> need help all the way
<oCean_> s0101: it's "dpkg-reconfigure" , one word
<Pindakaas> phorensic1: Funky indeed, no errors
<bazhang> kao, if all that fails  you may wish to try the minimal iso (9mb) and build from there
<puff> I have a 320 GB drive which has an ubuntu hardy install on it, with one big LVM partition.
<lilendian_G> well, turns out that the wrong kernel interface was installed. and I had it all mixed up- All i really had to do was uninstall that and once again reinstall the binary nvidia drivers.
<jacekowski> i'm looking for somebody who knows something about samsung officeserv telephone exchanges
<kao> bazhang: Is there a tutorial on this somewhere?
<puff> We yanked this out of a machine and reubuilt it as (ugh) centos.  However, the mysql dump is giving us issues on import in the new machine.
<phorensic1> oCean_: does reconfiguring xorg even work with the nvidia drivers installed, I was under the impression that it didn't
<lilendian_G> I had done it so many times, I actually lost track of it - and the last time I did uninstall it, it hadn't completed before I terminated the process.
<puff> Waht are the odds that I'll be able to plug the old drive into a different case/mb/memory and have it work?
<gerber> need someone who is good in network
<bazhang> kao, on the minimal? it is quite self explanatory and uses a ncurses based installer iirc
<shubbar> I don't see Hardware Drivers under System > Administration.
<kao> bazhang: because in order to get my Cell Phone to work as a modem I have to modprobe visor and add a bunch of scripts. and have pppd. Will this be possible on the Minimal Installer?
<gerber> need help sharing files from ubuntu to window xp
<shubbar> how can i return it?
<bazhang> !samba | gerber check here first
<ubottu> gerber check here first: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<lilendian_G> wolter, so the question remains, there must be be some local user config thats messing up my login. gdm runs fine- good resolution. But as soon as I log in, i have no input signal supported.
<oCean_> phorensic1: not sure, not using nvidia... Just pointed him to a typo..
<bieb> how can I connect to an ubuntu box remotely like 'rdesktop" in win
<lilendian_G> Where'd I go to change that?
<oCean_> bieb: use vnc
<lilendian_G> i believe its the one set from gnome-display-settings
<s0101> here we go what should i do in dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oCean_> bieb: you'll need a vnc server on one machine and a viewer on the client machine
<bieb> oCean_: vnc or tightvnc?
<bazhang> kao, okay not sure about that installation method, that sounds problematic with the minimal
<wolter> lilendian_G, are you logging into another user?
<phorensic1> s0101: Like oCean_ said its dpkg-reconfigure no spaces
<kao> bazhang: Yes, it is annoying :(
<wolter> lilendian_G, oh
<Necrosan> OK, here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/109972/
<s0101> i am in
<lilendian_G> yeah, i've had two users. this is just a temporary one though.
<s0101> next?
<Necrosan> can anyone help me fix that? thanks.
<s0101> i have the blue screen
<wolter> lilendian_G, well, i would suggest you to create a new user, and if that user works for you, then you should probably delete the configurations at home that relate to input and video stuff
<phorensic1> s0101: Go through the process
<s0101> ok
<wolter> lilendian_G, then try to log into your old user
<lilendian_G> wolter, yeah, but what? i've already looked in .gnome2 and gnome2_private.
<oCean_> bieb: in the ubuntu repos are vnc4server and vnc4client
<bieb> ok cool
<lilendian_G> nothing in there that remotely registers with screen resolution / x config
<estudiante> s0101: Sorry, it was "dpkg-reconfigure", no space.
<s0101> why does it ask me about my keyboard?
<phorensic1> s0101: I am under the impression that this isn't going to work for you but it is the old way of fixing it. Depending on how your xorg is configured it will/will not work. Im thinking that reinstalling the nvidia drivers is the way to go, and not through the terminal. I would use the restricted drivers application, and make sure you update your system before you start it
<phorensic1> s0101: Its just part of the process
<wolter> lilendian_G, no problem.. save all the configs of your applications you want (or even better, move all your directory to another one, for example $ mv /home/lilendian /home/lilendian/backup
<wolter> lilendian_G, and relog/log
<wolter> lilendian_G, the system will create a default configuration for you
<phorensic1> s0101: Xorg saved keyboard information mouse information and screen information, most importantly the screen configuration settings
<s0101> oki process is done now
<zimbres> Why my xterm is much slower than a console terminal?
<phorensic1> s0101: Did it ask anything about configuring your monitor?
<s0101> yes
<slipst> totem is full screen when I start it and it won't go to normal mode. any ideas on how to fix it?
<s0101> and after that about keyboard
<plazia> is there a thing you can cat somewhere that has like the version of ubuntu you are running? something like (but not) cat /proc/releasename or something like that?
<kao> Thank you Everyone who has helped me
<kao> Bye
<phorensic1> s0101: Ok give it a try, do ctrl-alt-bckspce to re-log in.
<s0101> ok
<bieb> oCean_: what I am trying to do is replace my Win (at work) box with Ubuntu. I will have to run win in vmware or something, need the win server tools for administration of exchange and other things.  So VNC should be my best way to remote in and open vmware from home to do admin work?
<AJC_Z0> slipst: Is it full screen or just filling the screen? Do you see window decorations?
<plazia> ah it's cat /etc/issue :)
<Skipity> Can anyone one help me find support on my realtek alc883 sound card and Ubuntu Server 8.10
<Iyunkateus> Hey, I was wondering, is there a way to store terminal commands in an executable file? Like, is there some kind of Ubuntu (or Linux in general) equivalent of a batch file?
<plazia> Iyunkateus, you can save them to a .sh shell script
<Iyunkateus> Thanks
<plazia> then execute them sequentially.
<AJC_Z0> Iyunkateus: The shell you use for commands is that you use for scripts
<oCean_> bieb: that should work
<bieb> oCean_: how familiar are you with vmware?
<slipst> AJC_Z0, this is how it looks like when I start it http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/362/screenshotyk7.png
<guido_> i have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/274396 anyone know a workaround?
<hoban> does anyone happen to know the linux equivalent to "fcscan"? (Fibre Channel Device Scan Utility)
<Skipity> i've read done alot from the forums and not much has helped its a realtek alc883
<oCean_> bieb: have vmware-server v200 running
<bieb> cool
<wolter> erUSUL, hm.. it seems that intrepid works on a whole new way with that .bashrc
<Tweak66> i heard that you can defragment an ext3 filesystem.. anyone know if this is true or how to do it
<Necrosan> OK, here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/109972/
<Necrosan> can anyone help me fix that? thanks.
<phorensic1> oCean_: is vmware the one that now is a web based service?
<bazhang> Tweak66, not necessary
<bieb> how can I share a directory between ubuntu and the host? How about peripherals (printers, usb)?
<wolter> erUSUL, apparently it is executed everytime one runs a terminal, so if I add 'bin/' i run the terminal and it says 'bashrc: bin/ is a directory' as if it was expecting some command.
<oCean_> bieb: comes with great admin interface, which before only was in the paid versions. Let me give you a link..
<phorensic1> oCean_: well I mean is managed through a web interface
<zerotj> boa tarde a todos
<bieb> great
<zimbres> Why my xterm is much slower than a console terminal?
<zerotj> tem alguém aqui que fale em portuguës....
<oCean_> phorensic1: bieb, yes admin interface indeed :)
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<oCean_> phorensic1: web i mean :)
<sachael> huston, we have a problem - ubuntu installation has halted at "Resizing partition". It says "please wait" but stays at 0%
<zerotj> blz
<zerotj> obrigado
<zerotj> at[e mais
<bazhang> zerotj, #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<diensthunds> who's done work on setting up a wifi ap?
<phorensic1> oCean_: I found it to be odd, I was used to the normal interface and also virtualbox
<bazhang> sachael, how long and what size partition
<TakeABow> Hi all, complete linux noob here. Would it be easy enough to install some sort of httpd, mySQL, memcached and the following PHP extensions (GB, mb_string, mcrypt, memcache, mysqli) on Ubuntu Desktop 8.04?
<sachael> bazhang, it turns out it was working, just didn't update the screen
<bieb> oCean_: you find that link??
<oCean_> phorensic1: sure, vbox will work too
<oCean_> bieb: one moment :)
<bieb> k
<AJC_Z0> slipst: And when you press that "Leave Fullscreen" button?
<slipst> AJC_Z0, it still looks like that :) nothing happens.
<buters> hi all
<buters> i want know how i can add chat
<ronny> hi
<ronny> hmm, i installed ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu server, however it screwed up setting the resolution correctly, and now i get a black screen instead of gpm
<bieb> buters: add to what?
<buters> add chat ubuntu for french
<kdub432> if i go 'man futex' it opens up futex(7) by default. how can i make it open up futex(2) ?
<Mood> anyone know who/what process the "messageb" user is?
<buters> sorry but i am new and i dont find  good tutorial
<bieb> #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> buters, #ubuntu-fr
<DawnLight> hello. i'm trying to set up exim4 as an MTA for an "internet site". i'm not sure why, though blindly following the simple instructions, exim doesn't ask for smtp authentication.  how do i change this and why is this default behaviour?
<oCean_> bieb: I seem to have lost that bookmark somehow :(
<buters> yes but how  i can add this
<zimbres> bieb, You mean add a channel to you irc client?
<ronny> anyone got a hint on how to fix?
<bazhang> buters, in what chat client
<buters> yes add a chanel
<bieb> yes a channel
<diensthunds> who's done work on setting up a wifi ap or more appropriately a wifi ap bridge
<bazhang> buters, in xchat, konversation or what
<lilendian> wolter, apparently the only file I had to delete was ~/.config/display.xml - something along those lines.
<zimbres> bieb, are you using xchat?
<bieb> zimbres: pidgin
<lilendian> Found it while I was trying to figure out which file I'd need to back up. :D
<buters> no just add ubuntu fr
<wolter> lilendian, so it works now?
<DawnLight> diensthunds: are you having problems with it?
<danishjordan> lackS: Are you here?
<ronny> anyone?
<bazhang> buters, you need to tell us your chat client
<lilendian> yep, am back home, baby! :}
<AJC_Z0> slipst: In that case i have no idea. I don't use totem. I prefer xine and mplayer and vlc
<buters> sorry but i dont understand what do you tell
<slipst> AJC_Z0, yeah me too, but it's still annoying
<bieb> buters: what irc client are you using?
<oCean_> bieb: well, not exactly the link I was looking for, but most of it is the same for setting it up in 8.x ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<thebloggu> can someone tell me how can use a second monitor as a second wrokspace ?
<bazhang> buters, then you should ask in #ubuntu-fr
<buters> i use xchat
<bazhang> butersss, type: /join #ubuntu-fr
<diensthunds> DawnLight, yes I can't seam to get my internal adapter to broadcast as a ap point
<Skipity> here are my specs http://tw.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2507&ProductName=GA-M61SME-S2. I need help with the sound card
<lilendian> whats a good irc client for terminal? especially when x isnt working?
<bazhang> irssi lilendian
<diensthunds> well it will only on another os driven machine but not for my gaming device (psp)
<bieb> oCean_: how about this one... http://wilsont3ch.com/vmware-server-v200-build-122956/
<thebloggu> can someone tell me how can use a second monitor as a second wrokspace ?
<DawnLight> diensthunds: i've tried it only with atheros and it worked. i think i have a config file somewhere
<oCean_> bieb: Got it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779934
<buters> thanks all
<bieb> cool
<buters> i find it
<wolter> !who | lilendian
<ubottu> lilendian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lilendian> bazhang, yeah, thats the one, all this time, i forgot the name and was using ircii X|
<phorensic1> thebloggu: what gfx card do you have?
<thebloggu> nvidia
<bieb> oCean_: will I be able to share the USB printer between ubuntu and the guest OS?
<phorensic1> thebloggu: Do you have the restricted drivers for nvidia installed and in use?
<thebloggu> phorensic, yes
<oCean_> bieb: yep
<bieb> cool
<phorensic1> thebloggu: if you open the settings manager it should have an option for it: gksudo nvidia-settings
<hareldvd> ssmtp crashes with segment violation (SIGSEGV). Had similar problem on Gentoo. Current version seems to be bad. Any idea about the bug?
<diensthunds> Dawn problem is a laptop can recognize the connection and get the dns and ip ok but can't get the bridge between my internal net and exteral web working, nor can i get my psp to recognize the ap point
<thebloggu> phorensic, yes, but i can only set it to enlarge the workspace 1 and cant make it work on workspace 2 for example
<bieb> which version of Ubuntu should I use? I have run 7.10, should I go 8.04 or 8.10? what issues are out there for either?
<Tweak66> bieb: go 8.10 all the way
<thebloggu> phorensic1, yes, but i can only set it to enlarge the workspace 1 and cant make it work on workspace 2 for example
<phorensic1> thebloggu: hmmmm Im not quite sure what you mean. Is the second monitor functioning?
<bieb> Tweak66: ok.. are there any issues I should be aware of??
<Tweak66> bieb: I don't think so. I'm running it perfectly :)
<bieb> sounds good
<marry> I have a problem..
<thebloggu> phorensic1, yes. normally linux has 4 workspaces, right (you can have more or less) ? i want to use my primary monitor in workspace 1 and the second on the workspace on the right
<MethinX> I have a networking question if someone has the time to help me...
<Mcrocker> hello
<marry> when I watch streaming videos from firefox I cannot play any music or video in my hard. but when I close firefox and try to play it goes well. Anyway to fix this?
<hoban> does anyone happen to know the linux equivalent to "fcscan"? (Fibre Channel Device Scan Utility, shows HBA statistics and the like)
<phorensic1> thebloggu: well, having two monitors makes the desktop count as both of the monitors.. although this shouldn't be a problem, the only thing is you just need to mouse over to that screen instead of clicking on the workspace
<MethinX> is it better to have a Server computer installed and 2 networked computers that are running off the server? or better to not include tthe server at all?
<phorensic1> MethinX: What do you mean by better, it depends what you are trying to do i guess
<thebloggu> phorensic1, hmm
<snollux> hi! Why do I get "nautilus cannot display network: locations" when I go to Network in the Places tab?
<elmnas> can someone please help me, how do I show in amsn what IM playing in audacious?
<Joelito> hi all, what's the name of the package to browse perldoc from GUI like in dev-help?
<snollux> does the same with Computer and Trash
<phorensic1> thebloggu: when you open/max a window for example on one screen it should stick to that monitor unless you want to drag it across both
<hanasaki> is this the right channel for conversatinos on jaunty?
<rsa_md5> umm I made an aptoncd image, is there any way I can add the packages in that to another ubuntu system without actually burning the image onto a cd?
<EagleScreen> negative, for jaunty go to #ubuntu+1
<phorensic1> hanasaki: should be +1
<maestrojed> I have a directory /media/OSnet/www/test/ I want to create a symlink it. The alias should be /home/test/public_html/ I tried "sudo ln -s /media/OSnet/www/test /home/test/public_html" but I get a "No such file or directory" error. Can anyone help me?
<thebloggu> phorensic1, yeah, i know
<hanasaki> thanks
<phorensic1> thebloggu: I guess Im not sure then what you are trying to do, other than seperate one monitor for each workspace artificially using the workspace buttons? What is the advantage of this?
<werdnum> maestrojed: cd /home/test; ln -s /media/OSnet/www/test public_html
<t35t0r> is there some way to change the mouse scroll wheel rate for all windows with scroll bars (e.g. with gconf-editor)?
<rohil> hi guys, which Java IDE would you recommend for Ubuntu ? Light and fast. Thanks
<werdnum> rohil: kate.
<pasquale> ciao
<thebloggu> phorensic1, i have stalonetray in upper right corner for example, and it shows up on the second monitor rather than primary
<pasquale> saluti a tutti
<noon> can anyone help with fstab?
<Pici> !it | pasquale
<ubottu> pasquale: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<maestrojed> werdnum: OK so the parent directory has to exist? In my example /home/test/ nor /home/test/public_html exists.
<wigren> noon: whats your problem?
<thebloggu> phorensic1, as well as pypanel on the bottom going through the two monitors rather than only primary
<DawnLight> diensthunds: would you like the config file?
<diensthunds> yea dawn that might help
<DawnLight> diensthunds: ok one moment
<diensthunds> thanks
<Mcrocker> can anyone help me?
<LordMetroid> How do I know what version of the Linux kernel is installed?
<rohil> :werdnum , is kate just a text editor or can it compile too ..
<Skipity> anyone run a realtek alc883 sound card?
<pasquale> come devo fare
<noon> wigren, i have an external usb hdd. it mounts automatically as read-only of course.  I'm trying to get it to mount with rw perms with me as the owner if possible (not root)
<thebloggu> LordMetroid, uname -r
<bieb> oCean_: should I follow the server 2.0 direction or the server 1.0.6??
<pasquale> per andare sul canale italiano
<phorensic1> thebloggu: I see, Im not sure then, I though it made a primary and secondary within nvidia-settings somehow.. Im currently using a big screen instead of dualies like I used to
<phorensic1> LordMetroid: Uname -r
<LordMetroid> thank you
<commander_> hello fam
<LordMetroid> How then do I install the latest kernel?
<wigren> noon: What file system is it formatted in?
<noon> wigren, ext3
<diensthunds> lord uname -a should tell you
<Tweak66> LordMetroid: just use system update :)
<diensthunds> lord you want latest stock kernel or latest ubuntu kernel
<phorensic1> LordMetroid: An update should do it as far as the latest stable kernel that is
<LordMetroid> The latest kernel, I am going to attempt to correct a bug
<diensthunds> what bug?
<LordMetroid> a FAT32 rename of filename bug
<LordMetroid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/315782
<Mood> is messagebox a process that should always be running in the background?
<LordMetroid> I don't know if it has already been patched or not so
<wigren> noon: I'm not sure if this is the right way to do it, but I got made my external hdd rw by typing chown username:username /media/disk. you'll have to adjust for where your disk is mounted
<wolter> how do i make the alt+f2 dialog to use the binaries in ~/bin ?
<savageraph> hmmm
<noon> wigren, do you do that on each restart, or do you have a script
<ATAT> hi guys can someone help me i don't want to linux mount auto my window or other harddrives i want to make it password protected how can i do that?
<noon> wigren, i just figured fstab because it does it at start
<helpdesk> atat a reboot will solve
<wigren> noon: it has worked even after reboot.
<helpdesk> noon: a reboot is mainly used with your problem
<helpdesk> wigren: do a reboot again
<helpdesk> it will help
<noon> helpdesk, what are you talking about
<helpdesk> im a unix specialist for over 20 years
<helpdesk> i know
<noon> lol
<ATAT> how about if i use diferent linux
<helpdesk|vb> atat no man
<helpdesk|vb> do a clean install with drivers
<wigren> helpdesk: i'm not doubting you. I'm just saying chowing the mount point worked for me, even if it was the wrong way to do it
<marry> when I watch streaming videos from firefox I cannot play any music or video in my hard. but when I close firefox and try to play it goes well. Anyway to fix this??
<ATAT> what do i have to add to fstab so that when everythime it ask me to open to ask for password
<helpdesk|vb> wigren: ok, but a reboot in most cases will do it
<helpdesk|vb> a singular reboot
<helpdesk|vb> double clean install
<bazhang> helpdesk|vb, please stop
<helpdesk|vb> run a clean install in reboot modus
<hypercity> i'vd ativated bicubic filter in the compiz options and now i get only a black screen , how can i desactivat'it?
<helpdesk|vb> bazhang: do a reboot it will solve your problem
<DawnLight> diensthunds: http://pastebin.com/f75db2acc got it?
<phorensic1> bazhang: mute this guy or something :-p
<phorensic1> that works too
<gerber> there is any ease way to make ubuntu talk to win xp without using command ?
<jediwork> how easy is it to tie in any mail clients in ubuntu to Outlook Exchange scenario in a corp environment ? does Evolution support that ?
<diensthunds> hang on Dawn brb
<rohil> guys, i am still at a loss of light and strong Java IDE with inbuilt compiler for Linux .. any hep would be appreciated. thanks.
<noon> gerber, share files or what?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<DawnLight> btw i think there's a gui for this being worked on. it's on brainstorm. fedora has one. seems to work fabulous there
<helpdesk|vb> bazhang: do a reboot man
<gerber> share file
<helpdesk|vb> it will solve all your problems
<DawnLight> diensthunds: ^ and i've got to go shower and sleepy time
<linduxed> is there a way to eliminate the static white noise i get from my mic?
<quentin> hey guys =)
<noon> gerber, right click the folder you wish to share and allow sharing. it should prompt you to install samba if you dont have it already
<elmnas> hi guys, how do I remote a file protected file -->? rm: remove write-protected regular file `gspcav1-20071224/.tmp_versions/gspca.mod'?
<gerber> yes i do have samba
<diensthunds> rm -r elmnas
<elmnas> I tried..
<diensthunds> do it as root?
<elmnas> I tried
<linduxed> id guess the white noise comes from having the mic boost cranked up to max, but then again if i turn mic boost off i cant be heard at all
<diensthunds> is it one that is stuck in the recylce bin?
<elmnas> fixed it
<elmnas> thanks :)
<elmnas> brb
<hypercity> \i'vd ativated bicubic filter in the compiz options and now i get only a black screen , how can i desactivat'it?
<linduxed> bump
<mfdavid> Hil. I would like to share a directory with my other machine (running Debian). I would like to avoid the use o samba and windows protocols. How can I do that? I hate samba...
<gerber> need help to use samba
<gerber> i can even find it ?
<quentin> Hey whats the program that puts the terminal on your desktop
<erUSUL> mfdavid: nfs
<MethinX> guake
<erUSUL> !nfs > mfdavid
<ubottu> mfdavid, please see my private message
<mfdavid> thanks
<MethinX> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LordMetroid> How do I install latest unstable kernel?
<gerber> do you where i can i go to see step by step network
<erUSUL> !kernel
<phorensic1> LordMetroid: Are you sure you really want to do that?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gray--> build it, tell grub to boot from it
<gerber> do you know where i can i go to see step by step network
<LordMetroid> phorensic, I know I am going to regret it but I want to take a shoot at fixing this bug
<demonik> how do i report a bug
<natbet> how would I get the dictionary for pidgin installed again? I updgraded to OO.org 3.0 and now there is no dictionary for pidgin
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gerber> do you know where i can i go to see step by step network
<phorensic1> LordMetroid: haha ok good luck
<d0netsFN> hey im having issues while trying to completely uninstall and reinstall mythtv
<d0netsFN> when i do sudo apt-get install mythtv i get : http://pastebin.com/m6b1355fd
<demonik> what if its about a program about openoffice does that still count as a but
<meoblast001> hi... i'd like to clean my ipod of it's dead mp3 files... is it possible to recursively rm from my working directory with the filter *.mp3?
<demonik> bug*
<_polto_> hi all
<gerber> do you know where i can i go to see step by step network
<_polto_> how can I remove all MAN pages and all the documentation ? (I am trying to regenerate a LiveDVD after adding some application. I added some real big apps, so now I need to free some space to make it enter in the 4.2 ISO limit.)
<phorensic1> meoblast001: I would think so ?
<_polto_> (I am almost OK, after removing OO.o I am now at 4.3 GB)
<ryanprior> My notification area claims that there is "1 file operation active" but that operation has hung and not gone away for many hours. Is there a way I can purge it?
<mfdavid> wow, I was thinking ubuntu was easier to do that. Too bad. A newbie would never be able to create a shared dir without samba :(
<_polto_> Or do you have any other Idea on what could I remove ?
<meoblast001> phorensic1: i did "rm -r *.mp3" but it didnt look through all the directories in my working directory
<meoblast001> phorensic1: ipods sort music into directories
<sachael> anyone know what is the video driver for averatec 3700?
<phorensic1> meoblast001: is it -R or -r ?
<ryanprior> _polto_: man pages are very small, and will not net you much extra space but will make the system far less usable!
<meoblast001> i tried -r
<hypercity> how can i desativate compiz from command line with  a black screen bug?
<meoblast001> phorensic1: rm: cannot remove `*.mp3': No such file or directory
<askand> The Swedish language has partly disappeared from Nautilus. If I for example rightclick a file I see "open with" instead of the Swedish "öppna med". In the left pane in the filebrowser I now see Network and Desktop instead of it's Swedish equivalents.. I have tried reinstalling languagesupport but it won't help. This is on Intrepid Ibex.
<gerber> i need help using samba ?
<marry> when I watch streaming videos from firefox I cannot play any music or video in my hard. but when I close firefox and try to play it goes well. Anyway to fix this?
<MikyMouse> Hi ALL
<ryanprior> marry: Disabling PulseAudio and using ALSA directly worked for me.
<phorensic1> meoblast001: Are the mp3's still there??
<ryanprior> !hi | MikyMouse
<ubottu> MikyMouse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<meoblast001> phorensic1: yes... i'm deleting them manually as we speak.. i believe deleting the folders containing them crashes the ipod
<marry> ryanprior : can you tell me how to do it? I am kinda new at this
<demonik> is there anywhere a Ubuntu community member could help me be useful by teaching me to program?
<phorensic1> meoblast001: I think you may be right about that
<meoblast001> phorensic1: i'm almost at the end =/
<phorensic1> demonik: Your best bet is to download some ebooks
<MikyMouse> I am trying to instal lubuntu server in a PIII machine, the problem is that when booting the CD and selecting the language, after that the installation menus in text (the white and blue stuff) appears meesed up in the screen!, flickering and impossible to read..Can anyone help me please?
<Necrosan> OK, here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/109972/
<Necrosan> can anyone help me fix that? thanks.
<phorensic1> MikyMouse: Kill your monitor?
<_polto_> ryanprior: thanks for the comment. What can I remove... ? I need at least some 100MB more..
<MikyMouse> phorensic, my monitor i sbrand news, and shows prefectly everything that is graphical, the problem is with TEXT stuff
<MikyMouse> Does anyone have any idea about what can I do?, thanks
<phorensic1> MikyMouse: that seems a little backwards usually the gfx stuff will be borked and the text stuff will be cool
<phorensic1> MikyMouse: Did you check the disk make sure it was all good? You sure its in the right language??
<MikyMouse> phorensic, I selected English in the graphical selector, and after that the text menus come up all messed
<Ultraputz> is Evolution mailer (for ubuntu) supported here?
<MikyMouse> Is there any command that I can use during the installation?
<phorensic1> MikyMouse: Hmm Im not sure.. I haven't had the misfortune of dealing with that
<phorensic1> MikyMouse: You said its a server install?
<ryanprior> _polto_: I'd suggest removing OOo and Evolution, replacing them with lightweight alternatives.
<meoblast001> phorensic1: wel.. thanx anyways... but now that i have songs on my ipod (got it for free... i don't actually like ipods =P) i think i'm gonna go on a run
<MikyMouse> phorensic, yes, an 8.10 Server edition install
<meoblast001> bye
<_polto_> ryanprior: already done.
<SliMM> hello
<SliMM> i have problems with setting up tor with firefox
<SliMM> can anyone help me
<phorensic1> Hey SliMM
<SliMM> ?
<phorensic1> HI
<phorensic1> SliMM: hang on I think Ii have a link for that
<SliMM> phorensic1 hi
<SliMM> phorensic1: ok
<SliMM> why is it so quiet?
<flash> how can i know in what partiton is my windows? like hd0,0 or hd0,1 or hd1,0.....
<_polto_> ryanprior: or maybe there is another solution. Wikipedia page on ISO9660 say about the 2 and 4.2 GB limitation, but say also that freesoftware implementation as mkisofs (cdrtools) can overcome this limitation. But remastersys say: "The compressed filesystem is larger than the iso9660 specification allows for a single file. you must try to reduce the ammount of data you are backing up and try again."
<divinesoul> need help
<z-e> how to setup proxy for java chat?
<divinesoul> #join alsa
<phorensic1> SliMM: Bah its now a dead link
<valchers> hello, I have problem with postfix, maybe some can help me, I need accept outgoing emails from other server, but I dont understand where and what i need configure
<Bodsda> Hi, i just installed the nvidia restricted drivers, then changed the xorg.conf file to get the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh rates, but now ubuntu freezes after about a minute, what have i done wrong?
<danishjordan> Bodsda:What GFX Card do you have?
<hypercity> witch is the key combination to execute a command? ALT F2 doesn't seem to do anything
<AJC_Z0> valchers: In addition the the local documentation, see the excellent resources for typical configurations on the Postfix web site at postfix.org
<Bodsda> danielbw, Nvidia GeForce 7300
<jken146> hypercity, in gnome and xfce it is alt+f2
<danishjordan> Bodsda: What graphics card do you have? Laptop or desktop?
<phorensic1> hypercity: yes it is alt-F2
<Bodsda> danishjordan, , Nvidia GeForce 7300 -- deskto
<danishjordan> Bodsda: Ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?
<Bodsda> danishjordan, 8.10
<hypercity>  jken146: for mi it doesn't bring anything up
<platius> flash;  what does sudo fdisk -l tell you?
<danishjordan> Bodsda: I can't help you with that then ;)
<Bodsda> ok :)
<jken146> hypercity, go in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<gorgonzola> hello... could someone explain how i can install a jaunty package under intrepid?
<randagio> ragazzi cm funziona sta cosa?
<gorgonzola> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<flash> platius: it says "/dev/sda1"
<nonix4> upgrading a hardy VM that had been offline 178 days... 218 patches, dl time less than a minute from local mirror, install about ten minutes - no errors whatsoever, good work ppl :)
<randagio> e come si fa?
<sachael> anyone here using averatec? how to enable higher resolution?
<hypercity> jken146:i'vd got a black screewith compiz and now i'm tring to disabil'it in some way but i dont know how, i have no x working
<Pici> !IT | randagio
<ubottu> randagio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<danielbw> Bodsda, ??
<Bodsda> danielbw, sorry, tab fail
<danielbw> ah
<jken146> hypercity, press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty
<jardi> join #perl
<phorensic1> SliMM: try this? http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<platius> flash;  so it is hd0,0
<hypercity> jken146:ok
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Im getting Error 13 on my fathers computer when trying to boot XP, I think menu.lst point to an incorrect drive/partition, can I by running grub in a terminal list drives and partitions?
<randagio> ci sono??
<phorensic1> slim did you already do sudo apt-get install tor?
<danishjordan> Ooh, how can I change GRUB settings?
<randagio> non credo
<EagleScreen> !menu.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst
<hypercity> jken146: now?
<EagleScreen> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bodsda> Hi, i just installed the nvidia restricted drivers, then changed the xorg.conf file to get the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh rates, but now ubuntu freezes after about a minute, what have i done wrong?
<jken146> hypercity, yeah, then you can execute any commands you want
<flash> platius: that is the problem =( in menu.lst already is "root  (hd0,0)" but when i try to boot it i got the erro: "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<danishjordan> Oh, bodsda, version 173 ot 177?
<danishjordan> or*
<Necrosan> I'm getting a ton of dependency errors in apt, what's the best way to start it fresh?
<Bodsda> danishjordan, 177
<AJC_Z0> Bodsda: Run "sudo nvidia-settings", choose your options and write xorg.conf from there
<The_Rebel> anyone know how to get the global media keys for volume up and down working in intrepid?
<danishjordan> Hmph. I'm stumped.
<PSPdemon> anyone know how to play sfw files on ubuntu?
<Necrosan> AJC_Z0: You in #solaris ever?
<Bodsda> AJC_Z0, il try again but that results in bad sync/refresh rates
<askand> in what log can I see what happens filewise on my system?
<AJC_Z0> Bodsda: That will set the global X config. You may also have nvidia settings from running it as yourself
<jken146> PSPdemon, vlc should so it
<AJC_Z0> Necrosan: No. The people in there are rude and offensive
<PSPdemon> jken146, tried...no go
<hypercity> jken146: how can i start a emergenci gnome sesion from command line?
<platius> flash;  I don't know perhaps the grub howto link just posted will help you.
<randagio> ma nn c'è nussuno su ubuntu?
<PSPdemon> also tried mplayer and totem
<Necrosan> AJC_Z0: Ah. Know anything about sunffb, Xorg and Intrepid?
<Necrosan> I seem to recall you being a sparc guy.
<jken146> hypercity, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PSPdemon> also looked up to see if there was anything in repos about it
<PSPdemon> didnt find anything yet -_-
<ortsvorsteher> !fr | randagio
<ubottu> randagio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<SliMM> phorensic1: well, I did everything it says there, but it doesn't work with firefox
<doedel> where can I see the features for the upcoming 9.04?
<AJC_Z0> Necrosan: I know nothing of sunffb
<quibbler> PSPdemon, try swfdec
<randagio> merci beaucoup
<PSPdemon> i think i just installed that
<Necrosan> Ah.
<phorensic1> SliMM: hmmm I have used it before although I remember also installing privoxy as well.. I think there was an addon in firefox i installed to turn it on and off as well
<Necrosan> Who does sparc development?
<jken146> PSPdemon, apparently imagemagick can read sfw
<randagio> ma quello è l'unico canale in italiano?
<Bodsda> AJC_Z0, when i do nvidia-settings it tells me to restart xserver to start nvidia driver first, but it freezes before i have a chance to run nvidia-settings again
<Necrosan> The archives are MESSEd.
<platius> flash;  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/   has help me out of a jam b4.
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<SliMM> phorensic1: it doesn't work either
<PSPdemon> jken146, thanks ill try that :)
<PSPdemon> the only other question is what program can i use to rip the streams
<phorensic1> Hmm it worked for me, perhaps there is a config you are missing
<PSPdemon> ( eg seperate the audio from the video )
<jken146> PSPdemon, do you mean swf?
<doedel> is there a ubuntu 9.04 chat or forum or feature list?
<PSPdemon> yes
<PSPdemon> swf
<phorensic1> SliMM: did you restart provixy?
<PSPdemon> did i say something else?
<jken146> PSPdemon, ah, then ignore what I said.
 * PSPdemon scrolls up
<lstarnes> doedel: try #ubuntu+1
<ryanprior> My notification area claims that there is "1 file operation active" but that operation has hung and not gone away for many hours. Is there a way I can purge it?
<jken146> PSPdemon, SFW
<PSPdemon> my bad
<PSPdemon> lol
<SliMM> phorensic1 i did..
<PSPdemon> sometimes i type faster than i should xD
<[swb]> evening
<jken146> PSPdemon, it's ok.  BTW that's Seattle Film Works image format
<phorensic1> SliMM: sorry i don't know how to assist further.. you have the tor button installed and everything?
<Bodsda> Hi, i just installed the nvidia restricted drivers, then changed the xorg.conf file to get the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh rates, but now ubuntu freezes after about a minute, what have i done wrong?
<PSPdemon> heh
<[swb]> does anyone want to see if they can reproduce a bug for me, its nothing critical
<PSPdemon> what about swf files?
<SliMM> phorensic1: i do
<marcreichelt> hi there
<phorensic1> SliMM: You tried the link for the tor detector?
<marcreichelt> what is the best way to upgrade to OpenOffice 3.0 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<[swb]> Bodsda, is your graphics card overheating?
<PSPdemon> all i can find is how to play it in a browser.... nothing on how to play it on a player persay
<SliMM> phorensic1:  i did
<[swb]> are you able to log in
<Bodsda> [swb], nope, ive used it before with no problems
<Bodsda> [swb], yes
<Skipity> Hi, I'm looking for support on my Realtek ALC883 sound card. Can anyone help?
<[swb]> but with the new drivers perhaps the fan speed settings re wrong or something
<beege> anyone know how to edit windows registry on a separate partition using ubuntu?
<[swb]> causing it to overheat
<hweeds> sudo apt get install amarok
<hweeds> lol
<[swb]> you could try going back to the older restricted drivers
<PovAddict> beege: don't think you can... even Wine uses a different format for its registry
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | Skipity
<ubottu> Skipity: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bodsda> [swb], i doubt it would overheat in under 1 min
<[swb]> there is a selector doohickey in System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<jken146> PSPdemon, tried swfdec?#
<[swb]> maybe not
<beege> PovAddict: aye, found that out the hard way.
<PSPdemon> says doesnt exsist O_o
<quibbler> marcreichelt, http://www.rebelzero.com/ubuntu/installing-ooo-300-onto-hardy-heron/27
<Bodsda> [swb], yeah but that isnt working for me, no entries in it
<PSPdemon> but i think i installed it and stil comes up invalid
<[swb]> but what else would cause it to work fine then freeze after X amount of time
<[swb]> unless you are doing something at about X time every time
<jken146> PSPdemon, the package is called swfdec-gnome
<[swb]> Bodsda, strange
<Bodsda> [swb], i dont know, thats why im here
<Bodsda> :)
<Skipity> ubottu Great thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Great thanks
<Necrosan> Guess the only option is to try jaunty
<beege> anyone have any clue as to how to edit windows registry on separate partition from ubuntu??
<phorensic1> [swb]: hmmm maybe screensaver??
<[swb]> well I dunno either then :P
<Bodsda> lol, ok ty
<marcreichelt> quibbler: thanks, I thought a nice repository was available
<[swb]> phorensic1, if its idle..
<AJC_Z0> Bodsda: Delete your xorg.conf and restart gdm, then try nvidia-settings
<[swb]> Bodsda, are you using Nvidia? if so you can watch the temps for a while, see if they are high when it freezes... its something to check
<Slart_> beege: not sure if there is a windows registry editor for linux.. seems kind of backwards
<quibbler> marcreichelt, you have to completely uninstall 2.4 first
<[swb]> so does anyone want to try and reproduce a bug in gnome panel for me?
<Bodsda> [swb], will do
<Slart_> beege: wine does come with a registry editor.. perhaps you can use that in some way
<Bodsda> AJC_Z0, tried, same problems
<beege> Slart_: lol yeah. i changed my system drive letter for kicks and giggles, thinking it would be easy to change from linux X-D
<PSPdemon> jken146, that worked :)
<PSPdemon> thanks
<e3co> Hi everyone
<beege> hi e3co
<jken146> PSPdemon, ok good.  VLC does work for me though
<PSPdemon> now thats all left to do is find out how to split them....but atleast now i have a player :)
<[swb]> allthough it may involve a restart of X...
<remote> hi
<e3co> hi remote
<beege> hi remote
<AJC_Z0> Bodsda: It might help to pastebin your Xorg.0.log from a crashed session with no xorg.conf
<e3co> hi beege
<remote> i'm  trying to find a package that provides the `m2' executable
<remote> how can i do that?
<Slart_> beege: hehe.. guess you're lauging your way through a reinstall as we are speaking.. ;)
<Slart_> *laughing
<beege> Slart_: haha probably
<PSPdemon> jken146, ill try it again with vlc since i installed the player...
<Bodsda> AJC_Z0, it does not crash without an xorg.conf because its not using the nvidia driver then
<marcreichelt> quibbler: I'm unable to uninstall OOo 2.4
<Slart_> beege: there's nothing in the recovery thingy you can get if you boot from the install cd?
<paul_> how do I migrate my current homedrive to a new disk without having to reinstall everything?
<beege> Slart_: i'm just really surprised linux can't edit the files
<PSPdemon> jken146, nope, still doesnt work in vlc player....but thats fine
<e3co> beege what files?
<quibbler> marcreichelt, why?
<beege> Slart_: i'm sure there is, i just wanted to do it the hard way
<jken146> PSPdemon, have you tried avidemux?  I've never used it on swf myself
<ortsvorsteher> paul_: just copy recursively all to the new disc
<lstarnes> remote: if you have apt-file, try apt-file search /usr/bin/m2
<beege> e3co: i'm trying to get to the windows registry from linux in an attempt to change my system drive letter
<PSPdemon> i have built avidemux yes
<beege> e3co: i kinda screwed it up X-D
<Kanatrell> oin/ #ubuntu-se
<marcreichelt> if I want to remove openoffice.org-console from the console it says something about dependency problems (language-support-translations-en requires thunderbird-locale-en-gb, but that one should not be installed)
<PSPdemon> use it for my psp video converting
<paul_> ortsvorsteher: and what do I do then? don't I need to adapt the drive in gparted to home for example
<AJC_Z0> Bodsda: So you can run nvidia-settings as root and create a new xorg.conf, but then X misbehaves with that config?
<PSPdemon> :/
<e3co> beege:  wild I can't say I've ever heard that one. How about using regedit through wine?
<Bodsda> AJC_Z0, yes :)
<_polto_> anybody know how to create a ISO image with a file bigger then 4.2 GB ? Wikipedia page on ISO9660 say cdrtools can do that.
<PSPdemon> avidemux doesnt open the file D:
<jken146> PSPdemon, do you just want to extract the sound track?
<ortsvorsteher> paul_: if i understood you correctly, you want to insert a newer and bigger disc in your box?
<Slart_> beege: have you checked if perl or python has a windows registry editing module? might be worth checking.. it might also be using some windows low level api for the actual editing
<e3co> Also dosbox might have that exe
<Necrosan> What's the update-manager equiv for the console?
<AJC_Z0> Bodsda: It might help to pastebin your Xorg.0.log from a crashed session with the nvidia xorg.conf
<Necrosan> Want to try updating to jaunty to see if they fixed my packagedeps.
<quibbler> marcreichelt, did you read the how to that i sent you?look at step 3
<phorensic1> polto: In windows I had a program called folder2iso
<Slart_> Necrosan: apt-get and friends, I guess
<Bodsda> AJC_Z0, ok, will do, not right now though cause im a bit busy, but will in a bit, thanks :)
<beege> Slart_: ooo, that's a good idea. i'll poke around with it a bit
<beege> e3co: i tried that. it only edits wine's registry. this is on a separate partition. good idea though
<e3co> Necrosan:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. To open update-manager it is # sudo update-manager
<_polto_> phorensic1 I am not very windows :)
<Necrosan> e3co: Just switch out intrepid in my sources.list to jaunty?
<marcreichelt> quibbler: I did
<marcreichelt> I ran "sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-core"
<phorensic1> _polto_: true nor I it was just an option
<Slart_> e3co, Necrosan: gksudo update-manager.. never sudo for gui stuff
<marcreichelt> and that one says that dependencies are broken
<Necrosan> Slart_: I have no X11.
<Necrosan> Doing this all from console
<e3co> Necrosan:  you can also add it.. Are you doing the Dist upgrade?
<Necrosan> e3co: Whatever I got to do to go to jaunty from intrepid
<Slart_> Necrosan: oh... can you run update-manager from a command line only? I doubt it
<paul_> ortsvorsteher: I already have these disks in my system just want to migrate my current homefolder to the new drive
<Necrosan> Slart_: update-manager -c ;)
<e3co> Necrosan:  #update-manager -d
<e3co> But I wouldn't update to Jaunty
<beege> Slart_: any suggestions on editing windows registry from python...?
<Necrosan> e3co: Why's that?
<e3co> If anything download and install the OS so you can keep intrepid as a backup
<Necrosan> Intrepid on sparc64==broken
<e3co> Necrosan:  from a cd
<Slart_> beege: search some python sites.. there are modules for just about anything. I would be surprised if there isn't one for dealing with the registry
<Slart_> Necrosan: =)
<marcreichelt> quibbler: I may uninstall language-support-translations-en too
<beege> Slart_ excellent. time to learn some nifty stuff. thanks!
<marcreichelt> it should work then
<e3co> Necrosan:  I don't know of a way to remove a distribution upgrade if you are not happy with Jaunty
<heatmzzr> anyone here know how to use zoneminder?
<marcreichelt> quibbler: what do you think?
<remote> lstarnes: thanks
<e3co> Necrosan:  brb
<Necrosan> e3co: It's fine.
<ortsvorsteher> paul_: mount your new disk to a temporarely mount point. move or copy your home folder to the new disc. after that, delete you old homedir. than mount the new disk to /home/youruser
<jken146> PSPdemon, install swftools and then try using swfextract to get the sound out
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<carebear> c.homelien.no
<paul_> ortsvorsteher: I presume I use gparted to get the mountpoints correct or am I wrong?
<Finnish_> Where do I put a script like that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6621434&postcount=8
<ortsvorsteher> paul_: i never worked with gparted. so i dont know exactly what it does.
<beege> Slart_: only python modules for editing windows registry are for windows platform...
<beege> Slart_: think wine could run such modules?
<marcreichelt> hmm, this is odd
<Slart_> beege: mm.. it probable uses a windows api then..
<quibbler> marcreichelt, sorry i was reading other how to's ...uninstall lang etc why not you can always reinstall them
<Slart_> beege: sure.. I guess that would work.. perhaps only for editing the wine registry though
<ardchoille> Finnish_: you can put shell scripts anywhere youw want.. I keep mine in ~/bin
<beege> Slart_: haha alrighty. i'll give it a shot. this is absurd and i love it
<marcreichelt> hmm, but he wants to uninstall language-support-de and language-support-en, too
<izzy__> any one no how to turn ur wireless on
<PSPdemon> jken146, sorry was away....gonna try what you suggested now
<cbilljones> izzy: what seems to be the issue?
<paul_> ortsvorsteher: the temp mountpoint that I have now is /media/Data2 so now I copy my current home folder to the new drive
<ortsvorsteher> paul_: sorry, stop please.
<marcreichelt> quibbler: is it risky to uninstall the language packages?
<marcreichelt> what will I miss after that?
<bn43>  /msg NickServ identify Nokia100
<paul_> ortsvorsteher: ok
<e3co> is back
<filmore> Plz Help with XOrg & USB mouse... (8.10 Hardy) When I plug in my USB (wireless) mouse, /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows it as connected... but moving the mouse produces no effect... any ideas? (yes, the optical light is coming on)
<bn43>  /msg NickServ identify Nokia10
<filmore> lmfao.. 8.10 intrepid
<filmore> dur
<fw1> are there packages for the 64bit java mozilla plugin?
<ortsvorsteher> paul_: i just read the docu to gparted. at first i want to understand what it does. sry, plz answer again your question here, before you destroy something. i have my knwoledge from hp-ux, not from linux. so i did a mistake...
<e3co> filmore:  do you have the development unsupported upgrades check under Software sources?
<paul_> ortsvorsteher: ok no problem
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<e3co> filmore:  sorry - checked under software sources
<Mood> what's the commandline for apt-get just to see if a package exists? (not installing it)
<e3co> fw1: yes I installed them last night
<filmore> e3co: Backports and a couple third-party repos
<paul_> I want to seperate my current home folder to a new disk that has at this point as mountpoint /media/Data2 how do I achieve this
<Jack_Sparrow> filmore Please dont use  shorthand like that.. SOme find it rude
<ortsvorsteher> Mood: sudo apt-cache search
<Joker_-_> How do you send IRSSI's buffer to a log file?
<Mood> ortsvorsteher: thankinf you
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Mood> thankging*
<Joker_-_> like, what has jjust been said, or all the buffer...
<Mood> thanking* (butterfingers)
<a931bw> Hi all
<fw1> e3co, is there a repository?
<diffred> hi! how do I use grep to find a line of code within a bunch of directories with a lot of filesrecursively
<kouya> does Photoshop CS3 work with WINE ?
<e3co> its in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > kouya
<a931bw> How i'm can install packpage which need ubuntu 7.10 with 7.04??
<ubottu> kouya, please see my private message
<Slart_> !appdb | kouya
<ubottu> kouya: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Slart_> bah
<beege> Slart_: well class is over and i must be off. hopefully this will work. thanks for the help
<beege> peace everyone
<Slart_> beege: you're welcome
<e3co> filmore:  pre-releases?
<mrmunson> !appdb
<beege> exit
<beege> err haha
<lstarnes> diffred: in the root directory of that program's source, try this (including the . at the end): grep -nHR "line of code" .
<cool2k2> paul_: so what you want to do is to put all the content of /home/ in other hard drive??
<a931bw> How i'm can install packpage which need ubuntu 7.10 with 7.04??
<filmore> e3co: nope
<bubba> does anyone know how to easily write in  "pinyin" in openoffice?
<brontos> good day all,  I accidentally cat'd another file using > into my .bash_aliases file; my aliases are still in memory, is there a way to dump them?
<cool2k2> and then use the new drive??
<diffred> lstarnes: thanks!
<e3co> filmore:  and it is not wireless right
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw that has reached end of life.  Please install a newer release
<kouya> thanks!
<a931bw> If can't!
<paul_> cool2k2: yes thats what I want
<a931bw> toribash.com
<cool2k2> ok
<a931bw> i'm need that packpage
<cool2k2> its quite simple
<a931bw> is that real to install?
<filmore> e3co: the mouse is wireless, but everything else about it seems to be fine. ( light is coming on and responding to movement, etc)
<gsuveg> re
<paul_> cool2k2: if You know how it is :-)
<cool2k2> paul_: so you have the new drive mounted right?
<gsuveg> its newer alsa in backports ?
<a931bw> root@931bw-root-comp:~# apt-get install toribash*
<a931bw> Reading package lists... Done
<a931bw> Building dependency tree
<a931bw> Reading state information... Done
<a931bw> Note, selecting toribash-client for regex 'toribash*'
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a931bw> Note, selecting toribash for regex 'toribash*'
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw Please phrase your questions more carefully.  THey are not clear
<e3co> did you upgrade to intrepid?
<paul_> it is mounted yes
<paul_> cool2k2: it is mounted
<cool2k2> paul: ok
<cool2k2> is it formated??
<chrism> anyone experienced with lamp? im behind a router, wireless network, can view everything fine locally, did my port forwarding...80 all of that..using dyndns, cant view anything remotely, only local.
<paul_> cool2k2: as far as I know yes but how do I check to be sure
<cool2k2> paul_: what filesystem do you use to farmat it??
<cool2k2> can you write on it?
<e3co> filmore:  sorry I have to get going, the work day is over... I will be back in about 1 1/2 hours. But really have to go - will some please help filmore
<e3co> ????
<Slart_> chrism: make sure apache is listening to the external interface, not just the loopback interface
<paul_> cool2k2: yes I can
<filmore> e3co: *sigh* the battery was loose... I've been racking my brain for hours trying to figure this out... Thnx for the help http://xkcd.com/530/
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol  > a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw, please see my private message
<cool2k2> paul_: you can use this comand: mount
<e3co> filmore:  ahahahahaha I love that.... good job!
<e3co> later
<chrism> Slart, would that be in ports.conf?
<a931bw> I KNOW THAT SHIT
<a931bw> But is real to install that on MY linux?
<chrism> Slart, using apache2
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cool2k2> paul_: it will display all mounted drives
<chrism> that would be a real kicker if thats how it was..
<cool2k2> paul_: it will tell you where it is mounted and what filesystem it is
<quibbler> marcreichelt, you have to make the choose, but I would imagine that language support that you need will be installed with ooo3.0
<Slart_> chrism: I don't really remember.. it's in the general configuration.. I think the line is something like "listen blablabla"
<chrism> oh yes.
<marcreichelt> quibbler: it works great
<chrism> Slart, I do have it listening on port 80
<danfg> i just installed wine and decided to run notepad, wine is eating up my processor, it seems to be populating by ~/.wine/drive_c/windows directory, how long will this take?
<marcreichelt> :)
<marcreichelt> thanks a lot quibbler
<cool2k2> paul_: you can use gparted as well
<paul_> cool2k2: this is the outcome for the drive in question /dev/sdc1 on /media/Data2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<danfg> by=my
<Slart_> chrism: iirc that means it listens on all interfaces..
<quibbler> marcreichelt, i'm glad for you
<ausbird> hello, I recently installed intrepid ibex and have had no luck with name resolution. I am hoping for a little help.
<paul_> cool2k2: perhaps better to use ext3 format right?
<Slart_> chrism: also.. make sure you don't have firestarter or something blocking everything
<Slart_> ausbird: normal web browsing dns stuff?
<sachael> darn, anyone know, please, what driver to select for averatec laptop (averatec 3700)? PLEASE PEOPLE!
<ausbird> yes, nothing complicated
<KenBW2> i restored GRUB using EasyBCD but it just takes me to a GRUB prompt - what have i done wrong?
<chrism> Slart, hmm let me google it and ill see, I thought maybe it was just because my router by default blocks 80 no matter what, so i tried to change apache2 to run on a differnt port and that just screwed everything up.
<cool2k2> paul_: ok, is the new drive empty?
<filmore> sachael: what part isn't working?
<Slart_> sachael: details... driver for what? graphics? sound? acpi?..
<paul_> cool2k2: yes it is
<sachael> filmore, is stuck in 800x600, Slart, Video driver
<PSPdemon> jken146, well.... it extracted to a unplayable format :S
<cool2k2> paul_: ok, let's format it with another fs
<Slart_> chrism: that would be very odd behaviour for a router if you ask me..
<cool2k2> you can use gparted to make it simple
<paul_> cool2k2: start up gparted ok
<Deany> chrism: changing the port it runs cant screw anything up.. uinless you ae using SQL too
<cool2k2> paul_: locate your drive, right click on the partition>> umount it>> right click on the partition and select format with and use ext3 or reiserfs
<chrism> Deany, yes I am using sql.
<askand> The Swedish language has partly disappeared from Nautilus. If I for example rightclick a file I see "open with" instead of the Swedish "öppna med". In the left pane in the filebrowser I now see Network and Desktop instead of it's Swedish equivalents.. I have tried reinstalling languagesupport but it won't help. This is on Intrepid Ibex.
<Deany> lot of sql based stuff seems to like port 80, like my vidiscript video site
<Slart_> chrism: I would start by just serving a single static webpage before trying something fancy
<bobbob1016> Is there a way to update symlinks?  As in if I symlink files a, b, and c from folder 1, to folder 2, then add file d to folder 1, can I get folder 2 to show file d automatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> sachael via S3
<sachael> jacekowski, S3? what is this?
<chrism> Slart, right, Iv done this before just never with a wireless network.
<cool2k2> paul_: then apply changes
<cool2k2> paul_: it should'nt take long
<paul_> cool2k2: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sachael Appears to be the chipset for  your video card
<cool2k2> paul_: questions so far??
<jacekowski> sachael: S3 - probably Suspend to ram
<Deany> chrism: you`ll get a "It Works!" page if it does
<chrism> Slart, check it out http://www.wampserver.com/phorum/read.php?2,42687  this is for wamp but it seems to be the same problem with my lamp
<Slart_> chrism: besides giving kind of obvious advice I'm afraid I can't be of much help when it comes to apache.. it's been to long since I used it in any serious way
<jacekowski> sachael: mhm or no
<chrism> Deany, right i can actually veiw everything just find locally.
<zod21> whats up fellas
<chrism> i can go to my website christopher.gotdns.com
<chrism> and i see my website.
<KenBW2> i restored GRUB using EasyBCD but it just takes me to a GRUB prompt - what have i done wrong?
<Slart_> chrism: ah.. the isp might be blocking port 80.. that sounds more reasonable than the router doing it
<bobbob1016> S3 is also amazon't online data storage, haven't been reading what they are talking about though, so could be completely wrong
<sachael> Jack_Sparrow, Via S3 Unichrome PRO VGA A
<chrism> Deany, so everything works great its not apache or sql.
<chrism> Slart, yea
<letalis> is there a console command to countdown a certain number of seconds before returning you to a prompt? or maybe even a bash function that will do it.
<chrism> thats what i ment
<bobbob1016> Yeah, not amazon....
<paul_> cool2k2: done whats next?
<Slart_> letalis: sleep
<letalis> thanks Slart_
<cool2k2> paul_: now, in general terms, you only need to copy all the content in /home/ to the new drive
<Slart_> letalis: it won't do any counting.. but it will pause of a number of seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> sachael vesa at 1024 is probably the best that will do
<cool2k2> check if it's mounted?
<sachael> Jack_Sparrow, i know, but it wont, vesa is also stuck at 800 for some reason
<zod21> hey anyone know if you can install google chrome from terminal
<dayo_> letalis: sleep <number of seconds>
<The_Rebel> can someone help me with XF86 media keys? the OSD pops up but no sound changes occur (volume mute, volume up, volume down)
<letalis> i didnt need it to physically count, i made a script that uses notify-send to inform that the window manager had changed. but it runs notify-send so quick that it doesnt actually show the bubble properly.
<chrism> So the problem definitely lies within my network somewhere, I just figured port forwarding would work but since that didnt my isp is probaly blocking it so Ill have to change the port to 8080 or something I would imagine..
<letalis> LOL
<chrism> I did try it though and to no avail everything biffed up
<chrism> so i went back to 80 and everything was fine again.
<bobbob1016> zod21, Chrome isn't native yet is it?  If it is native, maybe, but if it's a windows program, you can't
<cool2k2> paul_: if it is you need to copy the content of /home/ as root so you could use this comand: sudo nautilus
<chrism> ill try somemore research thanks anyways!
<cool2k2> paul_: and then you can copy all the content with your mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> sachael You can try adding these to the kernel line of grubs  menu list  add these vga=normal xmodule=vesa xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768
<cool2k2> paul_: note* copy the content don't move it
<Jack_Sparrow> cool2k2 Never use sudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sachael> Jack_Sparrow, thanx, will try it
<quibbler> chrism, gksudo nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> cool2k2 regardless it is not forgiving if  they make any mistake while running nautilus as root
<paul_> cool2k2: ok, try that but it wont let me getting error message that I don' have the permissions to move data
<cool2k2> paul_: according to Jack_Sparrow you can use gksu or gksudo instead of sudo
<chrism> quibbler, what is nautilus iv heard of it.
<chrism> just not sure what it does.
<Deany> chrism: how are you testing your site.
<Jack_Sparrow> chrism File manager
<hakan8> hey
<Deany> from where.
<chrism> gotcha. dont need that i run from terminal but thanks
<quibbler> chrism, Jack_Sparrow  is a faster typer
<hakan8> turkey
 * Deany prefers pcmanfm to naughtylus
<chrism> Deany, just by going to christopher.gotdns.com
<chrism> Deany, and it works from my localmachine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Deany And I prefer thunar
<chrism> Deany,  the weird part is noone remote can view it..its so weird iv portforwaded on my router..
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<chrism> done everything possible
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Deany> well if your ip host is forwarding 80 to whatever, no reason it shouldnt..
<chrism> well its 80 to 80
<Deany> if its forwarded, you`ll have to set that forwarded port in your router, not port 80
<paul_> cool2k2: any Idea on how to solve this?
<cool2k2> paul_: do you still get the error??
<cool2k2> paul_:  ok
<paul_> cool2k2: yes
<chrism> hmm..
<cool2k2> paul_: are you using nautilus in root mode (gksudo nautilus) ?
<paul_> cool2k2: gksudo
<chrism> so like.. change what apache's port is running on..
<Deany> even 8080 some isp`s block for incoming
<chrism> oh.
<hakan8> girls im here blue-mars01_@hotmail.com
<chrism> crap didnt know that.
<Deany> thats theiir proxy port
<werdnum> !ohmy | hakan8
<ubottu> hakan8: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | hakan8
<ubottu> hakan8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chrism> yeah thats funny you say that because i had it running on 8080
<Deany> set apache to like 8324 and your ip hosting to forward to 8324..
<cool2k2> paul_: let's try to move just one folder
<Deany> and open 8324 in your router.
<chrism> and i did nmap -sS on my localhost and it came up as http-proxy 8080
<cool2k2> paul_: copy your folder
<Deany> incoming/outgoing.
<cool2k2> paul_: stiil get that error??
<chrism> okay ill try a differnt port number, I probaly need to change my.cnf for sql to find apache2 elsewhere huh?
<Deany> chrism:  i dunno, ive not yet got mysql to play nice with my vidiscrpt on any other port
<paul_> cool2k2: everything copied
<Deany> maybe just set in the script
<chrism> yea its a pain..thanks though you got me going in a new direction ill try it!
<karol> Hello, how shutdown Universal Access Settings ?
<cool2k2> ok
<Deany> try the site without sql
<cool2k2> paul_:  how many other folder do you have??
<chrism> yeah i should.
<Deany> just have apache running itself and rely on the it works page
<chrism> okay ill try that.
<chrism> see what happens.
<breakz> hello, Im wondering if there is a way to replace "localhost" "192.168.0.1" etc for some kind of host locally,
<flaco> hey... I have mount a folder with sshfs, but I don't have permissions to edit files... any ideas to solve this?
<paul_> cool2k2: all the files and folders are copied including the hidden ones
<cool2k2> paul_: do you have more users?
<cool2k2> paul_:  ok
<paul_> cool2k2: no single user
<cool2k2> paul_:  so everything in /home is in your new drive, right?
<paul_> cool2k2: correct
<cool2k2> ok
<cool2k2> paul_: now you need to edit fstab
<karol> Hello, how shutdown Universal Access Settings ?
<paul_> cool2k2: ok what do I enter there?
<rshakin> hey i am trying to enable dri in ubuntu is there any howto for that
<rshakin> i am using ati drivers
<cool2k2> paul_:  you need to edit it as root (gksudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<Jack_Sparrow> cool2k2 :)  ty
<paul_> cool2k2: ok
<Alabaster_W> i am attempting to install ubuntu 8.10 on a ppc mac g4
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cool2k2> paul_:  i suppose you dont see anithing there that has /home, right??
<umbrella> installing 8.10 on an Eeepc, any hints?
<Jack_Sparrow> Alabaster_W or /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<rshakin> !DRI
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Slart_> umbrella: there is an eee channel I think
<Slart_> !eee | umbrella
<ubottu> umbrella: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<chrism> well i shutdown sql.. restarted apache, created index.html on my documentroot started apache back up without sql and it worked....Locally.  the same as before. so its not sql. gotta be something else.
<MikyMouse> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Alabaster_W> thanks jack
<jsfoxton> does anyone know why i cant play dvd's in ubuntu 8.10?? totem just freezes
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<umbrella> thanks
<phorensic1> jsfoxton: perhaps you dont have libdvdcss2 installed
<paul_> cool2k2: correct
<jsfoxton> phorensic: I'll have a look
<cool2k2> paul_: you need to add this a new line with the identifier of your drive and with the mount point
<cool2k2> paul_:  something like this:
<filmore> jsfoxton: also, you may want to check your system monitor to see if either the CPU is pinned at 100%, or you have lots of read/writes to the disk, or if totem just hung
<paul_> cool2k2: /dev/sdc1 on /media/Home type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal) like this?
<askand> anyone here with a wacomtablet that can help me test something?
<jsfoxton> phorensic: Its not in my package installer??
<cool2k2> paul_: /dev/sb1   /home   reiserfs    defaults    0    2
<cool2k2> paul_:  yes
<gpled> trying to get 4 monitors working.  please have a look at http://pastebin.com/m6729dc16
<cool2k2> paul_:  use your data of course
<Foxkeh> How do you add a launcher to Avant that opens in Wine? I'm trying to do it with Photoshop.
<cool2k2> paul_:  what filesystem did you use to farmat your new drive?
<paul_> cool2k2: ext3
<breakz> hello, Im wondering if there is a way to replace "localhost" "192.168.0.1" etc for some kind of host locally, like in windows, you only have to change a few lines so I thought I could do the same in resolv.conf or hosts or something like that, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cool2k2> paul_:  this would be what you need to put there:  /dev/sdc1    /home     ext3      relatime     0     2
<Foxkeh> How do you add a launcher to Avant that opens in Wine? I'm trying to do it with Photoshop.
<Jack_Sparrow> paul_ Here is mine as a example http://paste.ubuntu.com/110018/
<Cpudan80> breakz: edit the hosts file?
<Foxkeh> Can somebody please help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Foxkeh Please hold down the repeats or /join #winehq
<Cpudan80> breakz: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<jsfoxton> i cant seem to get totem to play a dvd...it says cannot read from resource? any other ideas?
<unop> breakz, why would you want localhost to be anything other than 127.0.0.1 ?
<mattgman> HELP!  I can't see my pictures on my external drive!
<Cpudan80> breakz: redefining localhost as something other than 127.0.0.1 is very poor networking practice
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 gksudo  gedit.. NOT sudo gedit.. thanks
<MikyMouse> xubuntu es servidor?
<Foxkeh> The only reason I copied it is because it didn't get answered and it got paste the visible range.
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: oops
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: do you know the diference betwen defaults and relatime??
<breakz> just something I want :)
<breakz> mkey
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: I knew that too....
<Jack_Sparrow> np
 * Cpudan80 must be losing it 
<sorel> hi
<paul_> cool2k2: this is what I entered /dev/sdc1	/home	ext3 relatime	0	2
<Jack_Sparrow> cool2k2 not without looking it  up with man fstab
<paul_> cool2k2: not attached that is
<Foxkeh> nevermind, it's impossible to get an answer here.
<Cpudan80> breakz: it will likely break things .... but if you want to run a crazy screwed up network - go ahead!
<mattgman> anybody have any ideas about my issue?
<Cpudan80> breakz: if you just want to set your DNS name add a line for 127.0.0.1 myDNSNameHere
<cool2k2> paul_: ok
<Gtwy> ive seen this app for ubuntu that brings up a cube and lets you have a workspace on each side of it
<paul_> cool2k2: whats next?
<breakz> well I was just thinking, since Ive got stuff connecting locally, I would like to change "127.0.0.1" "192.168.0.1" "localhost" to something else
<Gtwy> and you can roll the cube and then it zooms in
<Gtwy> whats that app called?
<cool2k2> paul_: so paul i think would be better to use defaults
<breakz> Cpudan80 ya I tried that, didnt really work
<cool2k2> paul_: ok?
<paul_> cool2k2: ok changed that
<Jack_Sparrow> Gtwy Do your windows wobble now when you drag them
<paul_> cool2k2: whats the next step?
<cool2k2> paul_: at this point you still have your data in /home, right?
<Gtwy> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Gtwy> Jack_Sparrow: or i havent noticed
<xMopx> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<paul_> cool2k2: correct
<cool2k2> ok
<Aragon> how can i change the ubuntu icon near applications?? i tried many tutorials i found in the internet but none worked.. i renamed all the distributor-logo.png i found to distributor-logo.png.bak... i tried to change it in the gconf-editor, didnt work either
<quibbler> jsfoxton, add the medibuntu repros look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu then you will see libdvdcss2
<breakz> Cpudan80 I just need to edit hosts then save, nothing else right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gtwy You would notice.. so your video drivers may not be installed correctly atm which is required for the fancy effects
<johan12> hi all. when rebooting/or starting xubuntu it loads a the program i ran before start up/reboot, how can i remove it?
<menlo> installed 8.10 server last night with the gnome desktop pkg. Was wondering if it I attach an ntfs volume to the sata and pull data from that old drive to this one?
<Cpudan80> breakz: you need to restart your computer (or all networking services) for it to take affect
<Gtwy> Jack_Sparrow: one time i hit a button on the keyboard and it zoomed out
<Gtwy> Jack_Sparrow: and i saw both workspaces side by side and it looked pretty cool
<cool2k2> paul_: now you can reboot and everything should work fine, but if you have any problem, use the console to edit the file and to comment the line you just added
<Gtwy> Jack_Sparrow: cannot figure for the LIFE of me how i did that
<Jack_Sparrow> Aragon We dont supports in here to change the logo on Ubuntu releases
<Jack_Sparrow> Gtwy One sec
<Cpudan80> menlo: you can do that yeah
<cool2k2> paul_: you could use nano to do this
<Cpudan80> menlo: ubuntu should mount it for you
<paul_> cool2k2: do I need to remove the old home folder or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gtwy sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<cool2k2> paul_: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<cool2k2> paul_:  not yet paul
<breakz> Cpudan80 okay, thank you
<paul_> cool2k2: ok rebooting now brb
<Gtwy> Jack_Sparrow: you are the man. ill get right on that thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<cool2k2> paul_: ok, good look
<Aragon> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks anyway..
<menlo> @Cpudan80 thanks!
<Cpudan80> np
<bobbob1016> If I do "ln -s /extra-files/* /files" and remove files from /extra-files/ do I have to manually remove the links, or is there a command to do it automatically?
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: that syntax is wrong
<mattgman> I cannot see any of the pictures located on my sdb1 drive, but i know they are there because they were put in there using xp.  any help would be great
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: ln -s targertDirectory linkName
<Slart_> mattgman: can you see the files using nautilus?
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: ln -s /home/Cpudan80/real/long/annoying/path movies
<mattgman> negative Slart_
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: but to answer your question - yes - if you remove things from the target directory, it is reflected in the symlink
<filmore> bobob16: There's no flag I know of to single out soft links. But it seems like you should be able to make a script to look for broken softlinks and remove them
<filmore> ok, nevermind
<bobbob1016> Cpudan80, Not when I just tried it, they were red in terminal, but not gone.
<Slart_> mattgman: do you get some kind of error message when you try? do you see anything on the drive at all? what kind of drive is it? regular ntfs? not a dynamic disk?
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: test -L tests for symbolic links
<mattgman> Slart_: no error messages come up, all pictures are sorted into folders, cannot see any contents, ntfs drive, 250gb in ext usb casing
<joe-mac> is it considered a bug that .sudo_as_admin_successful is not rm'd when you log out of a session?
<joe-mac> IMO a test -e should exist in the skeleton's bash logout to remove that
<bobbob1016> Cpudan80, So test -L will test them, then remove the soft links?
<askand> I get  Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//wacom_drv.so   apparently that wont work cause it should be  Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
<askand> Where can I change that?
<Slart_> mattgman: are there any errors in the syslog?
<Cpudan80> well you'd have to do the removal bit yourself, but test -L will test to see if they are symbolic links (and that they exist)
<paul68> cool2
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: This is really the type of thing for #bash
<cool2k2> paul68: ok
<Slart_> mattgman: tail -n 20 /var/log/syslog will show you the last 20 lines
<paul68> cool2k2: getting error message that the /home/paul cannot be found
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: you'd have to write a small program to do what you want
<ryanCH> i tried burning an ISO with a brasero, but it says "the drive cannot be locked" this is blank disc, what is wrong?
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, let's see what "mount" says
<jjansen> eaewww
<bobbob1016> Cpudan80, I made one to update the links, but I wasn't sure how to add removing soft links
<jjansen> hi everyone
<paul68> cool2k2: hold on rebooting desktop again
<mattgman> slart_: nothing looks like an error about my pics
<paul68> cool2k2: do I need to use the terminal?
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: you'd probably have to check to see if it is a symlink, then try and follow it - and then read the return value from the cd command
<Cpudan80> if fail - remove - if succeed, go back, continue
<cool2k2> paul68: yes
<cool2k2> paul68: well, do you have the problem still ??
<paul68> cool2k2: I am at my logon screen now what do I do ?
<jjansen> can anyone help me?? i re-installed ubuntu and it didnt recognize the /home partition.. instead of it, it recon as another partition of the disk, like a pen drive or something.. can i make it recognize as /home?
<Slart_> mattgman: ok.. try doing this.. disconnect the drive (it was an external drive, right?), open a terminal and run this "tail -f -n 0 /var/log/syslog".. now connect the drive again and check that terminal window.. you should have a couple of new lines there now.. use pastebin to paste those lines
<cool2k2> paul68:  start sesion and then execute "mount"
<Slart_> !pastebin | mattgman
<ubottu> mattgman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cool2k2> paul68: see if /dev/sdc1 is mounted
<paul68> cool2k2: I can only start session as root  can I go directly to the terminal from my logon screen
<bobbob1016> Cpudan80, Ok, I get the logic, any way you could give me the if statement or something?  So I don't have to dig around for the commands?
<paul68> cool2k2: bypassing logon screen I mean
<cool2k2> paul68: yes
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: my bash is rusty but I think this will work
<Cpudan80> bobbob1016: Ill pm it to you
<paul68> cool2k2: is it failsave terminal?
<cool2k2> paul68:  you mean with ctrl+alt+F1, right?
<xMopx_> Hi, im reading the page about ubuntu on EEEs, and i cant get the wifi part to work - after running the modprobe line, "FATAL: Module ath5k not found."
<filmore> bobbob1016, Cpudan80: http://www.debian-administration.org/users/atrixnet/weblog/4  Looks like someone already made a script for something similar
<paul68> cool2k2: yes
<cool2k2> paul68: ok
<cool2k2> thats ok
<quibbler> jjansen, you have you /home on a different partition as /?
<cool2k2> paul68: let's see what's in /home (ls -l /home)
<paul68> cool2k2: I am logged on as paul at this point and mount sais that dev/sdc1 on /home ext3
<cool2k2> paul68:  do you see the folder paul there??
<baz> i have an update *stuck* in my update manager - it is "gnome-do-plugins" but I can't click the checkbox to have it installed... any ideas?
<bobbob1016> filmore, gtg to work, thanks for the help, and thanks to you too Cpudan80
<jjansen> quibbler,  yeah it did alone
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im having a weird issue w/ NetworkManager.. it loads my wireless card but doesnt connect.. it fails at step 2 and says it cannot connect to the supplicant.. any ideas?
<jjansen> quibbler, i think i asked it to import from my windows =[
<paul68> cool2k2: no just the folders that I copied earlier
<cool2k2> paul68: what folders did you copies?? didn't you copied /home/paul ?
<paul68> cool2k2: didn't copy the folder Paul due to the error just all folders and hidden folder besides an example folder
<xMopx_> Hey how do you get wifi working on an EEE? I read the !eee thing, the modprobe line gets a module not found error.
<umbrella> so im dual booting ubuntu and windows, is there anyway to get rid of windows from within linux?
<cool2k2> paul68: no problem
<cool2k2> paul68: edit your fstab
<Mood> umbrella: delete the partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> xMopx_ Are you using ubuntu or the eee version of ubuntu
<paul68> cool2k2: so my guess is I need to create the folder paul
<mattgman> Slart_, http://pastebin.com/m5d2af9e8
<cool2k2> paul68: instead of /home put /home/paul
<Jack_Sparrow> umbrella You can delete  everything in your windows partition and use it for data if you want
<umbrella> but will deleting the partition give the rest of the space to ubuntu
<xMopx_> Jack_Sparrow: No
<cool2k2> paul68:  /dev/sdc1            /home/paul        ext3        ........
<cool2k2> paul68:  ok?
<paul68> cool2k2: ok then safe?
<Jack_Sparrow> xMopx_ It was not a  yes or no question
<quibbler> jjansen, when you reinstalled you have to partition manually first choose a / partition and then show where you /home partition is
<unop> umbrella, no, you'll have to assign that space to ubuntu
<cool2k2> paul68: yes
<paul68> cool2k2: ok hold on
<umbrella> ......where do i do that
<xMopx_> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry i read it quick, im not on the EEE version.
<d3ads0ul> i am having problems with my cd drive.  I am not able to use any cd.  i put it in, it takes a little while and automatically ejects it.  I was wondering if someone may be able to take a few minutes and help me.  Thanks a lot
<Slart_> mattgman: hmm.. there is an error about VCN there at the end.. that might have something to do with it..
<baz>  d3ads0ul, was your cd ever working?
<mattgman> slart_: you want me to go further?
<Jack_Sparrow> umbrella You can  use  that other partition for /home or data whatever you want, but if you move or mess with it the uuid will change
<Slart_> mattgman: have you run a chkdsk in windows on the drive?
<Slart_> mattgman: nah, that's alright
<d3ads0ul> baz: this is the first time ive tried using it after installing ubuntu
<tey> question: anyone have a problem where the keyboard input isn't registered until a second key is pressed, then both are registered
<mattgman> slart_: nope
<baz> d3ads0ul, was it working in another OS?
<mattgman> slart_: how do i do a chkdsk?
<paul68> cool2k2: then reboot?
<Slart_> mattgman: or scandisk or whatever it's called in windows
<guntbert> tey: all  keys or only some?
<d3ads0ul> yes it worked.  its the drive i used to install ubuntu
<umbrella> Jack_Sparrow aight, ill take a swing at it
<baz> d3ads0ul, did u use it to install ubuntu
<mattgman> slart_: i dont have windows on, full ubuntu
<cool2k2> paul68: nop, now you have to umount /dev/sdc1 (sudo umount /dev/sdc1) and mount it again (sudo mount -a)
<Slart_> mattgman: ubuntu (or linux for that matter) doesn't come with a checkdisk utility for ntfs
<Titan8990> Jack_Sparrow: I thought the whole advantage to using UUID over the dev name is because it would not change if moved
<quibbler> jjansen, if you don't do that if makes /home part of you /partition and your old /home is just another partition but NOT home for ubuntu
<tey> guntbert: any key. I can press a letter, then an arrow for example. Note: this instance is in vmware.
<Jack_Sparrow> Titan8990 If you resize a drive  it wil change.. uuid is great for removeable devices etc..
<mattgman> slart_: i don't want to go back to windows, but if i must to get my pictures (use them for work)
<d3ads0ul> when i try to put a cd-r in it, it shows up as a cd-r for a second the auto ejects
<baz> d3ads0ul, did u install all the ubuntu updates after your initial install
<tey> but it only happens after i crash a python script
<paul68> cool2k2: done
<Jack_Sparrow> Titan8990 If he deletes his ntfs sda1   and adds two  partitions in there he will merss up grub and fstab both
<d3ads0ul> i did install all updates
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, no problem so far, right?
<Slart_> mattgman: you might be able to access the drive from a vm.. or just find any windows computer to borrow for the time it takes to do the scandisk
<paul68> cool2k2: nope
<cool2k2> paul68: now try to start your gnome sesion again
<cool2k2> session
<guntbert> tey: sp its *not* the 'dead keys' feature from your keyboard layout, but beyond that I have no idea either :(
<paul68> cool2k2: praying
<Slart_> mattgman: I'm not even sure that error is what is causing your files to disappear.. I've never seen it before though.. and googling for it seems to generate a lot of hits for threads where people are having hardware problems
<Titan8990> Jack_Sparrow: I wasn't around for his question, just learning a bit based on your comment. Personally all my stuff is dev name but I don't move my drives or use Ubuntu but I have noticed all major distros use UUID by default now
<baz> d3ads0ul, its much easier to see your msg's if u use my name in the beginning because they get highlighted
<cool2k2> paul68: jaja, ok, i'm with you in the praying!
<tey> yea. restarts fix it, just slightly annoying thanks for the help
<guntbert> s/sp/so/
<baz> d3ads0ul, does it behave hte same way if u put a non-empty cd in the drive?
<danishjordan> Anyone know how I can set up an ubuntu network?
<paul68> cool2k2: ben je ook nl?
<Jack_Sparrow> Titan8990 Yes we use uuid's too, but I still keep mine as /dev/
<d3ads0ul> baz, yes
<d3ads0ul> baz, thats what i found strange
<Titan8990> danishjordan: define "network"
<baz> d3ads0ul, what brand
<umbrella> danishjordan check the community pages first, if you can't find it report back
<Slart_> danishjordan: run ethernet between ubuntu computers, start them up.. do you want to do anything special?
<phretor> hi there
<d3ads0ul> baz, an old hp
<danishjordan> I want to be able to share files between the two computers.
<paul68> cool2k2: just background no taskbars nothing
<phretor> is there an effective alternative to pdisk which runs on linux (ubuntu)?
<Titan8990> danishjordan: are both computers running ubuntu?
<danishjordan> yes
<umbrella> danishjordan find thyself an ethernet cable
<Slart_> danishjordan: nfs or samba
<izzy__> bill
<ayfon> hello
<danishjordan> one is connected using usb and one is connected using ethernet
<ayfon> does the package gcc include g++
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, but it doesn't complain anymore about the folder paul, does it??
 * Alice222 pascal
<izzy__> i need help turning on my wireless adapter
<ayfon> and is there any cmdline utililty like nopaste in archlinux?
<paul68> cool2k2: no just some errors on fonts and mouse
<Titan8990> danishjordan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<danishjordan> Thanks.
<filmore> phretor: cfdisk if you don't mind it being really technical
<Titan8990> danishjordan: using usb? as in a direct connection to the other computer?
<cool2k2> paul68: the rest of your configs are probably in some files that didn't copied
<Slart_> !info gcc
<filmore> phretor: and I don't know if it does resizing
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Slart_> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<wolter> which is the libglade python binding package?
<baz> d3ads0ul, hmm, old is usually good... how long ago did u install ubuntu? also which version... 8.10?
<Slart_> ayfon: what does nopaste do?
<danishjordan> They are both connected to the internet modem. one with an ethernet cable, one with a USB cable.
<ayfon> Slart_ you pipe output to nopaste
<ayfon> it pastes to a website like pastebin instead of you
<Slart_> ayfon: pastebinit or webboard
<ayfon> and gives you the link
<Titan8990> danishjordan: ah, that won't make a difference, but it may hurt the performance of transfers
<Slart_> !info pastebinit | ayfon
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<paul68> cool2k2: how do I check this?
<ayfon> ok thx Slart_
<danishjordan> That's fine.
<d3ads0ul> baz, a month or so  8.04.1
<cool2k2> paul68: so you can close your gnome session, comment the line in fstab and then umount /dev/sdc1
<paul68> ok
<danishjordan> But if i restart with them connected together with a single ethernet cable, can i just transfer files while im offline?
<umbrella> danishjordan i would suggest grabbing another ethernet cable and using it instead
<d3ads0ul> baz, i tried putting the ubuntu cd in, it asks if i want to start package manager for it.  when i try my win2k disk it say
<danishjordan> I cant. modem only has one ethernet spot.
<izzy__> i need help with my wireless adapter
<Titan8990> danishjordan: it has to be a ethernet crossover cable but yes, you can set up an ad-hoc network in that fashion
<cool2k2> paul68: then you can start your gnome session again and everythink should look normal since you will be using your old /home/paul/* files  and not the ones in the new drive
<izzy__> how
<Brack10> Hi
<Slart_> !wifi | izzy__
<ubottu> izzy__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Titan8990> danishjordan: but I do recommend a small switch, they are fairly cheap and will save you a headache
<nightrid3r> danishjordan: get yourself a cheap switch
<umbrella> danishjordan you should be able to just connect an ethernet cable between them and they will just recognixe each other, worked for me somehow
<d3ads0ul> baz, cannot unmount volume an application is preventing
<Titan8990> umbrella: has to be a crossover cable....
<Brack10> Security settings on my DNS server prevent name resolution for non-windows systems.  Anyone know how I can make an exception for my Ubuntu box?  Would this be a #windows question also?
<paul68> cool2k2: can't useumount it tels me that its busy
<danishjordan> I'm gonna try that umbrella.
<danishjordan> brb wishmeluck
<umbrella> Titan8990: really, i didnt need one....hmmm, mustve been a fluke
<cool2k2> paul68: did you closed your gnome session?
<Mood> is there a driver wrapper for graphics cards, much like ndiswrapper?
<Slart_> Brack10: windows question.. sounds like something you need to set on the dns server
<Titan8990> Mood: no
<umbrella> danishjordan: i would suggest keeping the switch in mind in case my idea doesnt work
<nightrid3r> umbrella: straigt cable works if only one side has autodmx or automdx ports
<paul68> cool2k2: couldn.t will reboot adapt the fstab before logging into gnome
<Mood> Titan8990: how come?
<baz> d3ads0ul, do u know of any processes or apps that could be trying to lock it or access it? Perhaps in your system tray or look in System Monitor
<Titan8990> umbrella: he left almost right after you suggested that
<cool2k2> you can close it with ctrl+alt+backspace
<umbrella> Titan8990: darn, ah well, if it doesnt work he can yell at me and get better help
<d3ads0ul> baz, no, only thing i have open now is x-chat
<Titan8990> Mood: IMO is a miracle we even have ndiswrapper. the ndis API is different than the API windows uses for gpus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDIS
<Titan8990> Mood: the major GPU vendors, ATI and Nvidia, have provided proprietary drivers so I guess there really hasn't been a need for its development
<Titan8990> Mood: plus the almost total lack of gamin in Linux.....
<Mood> Titan8990: ok. i was thinking of backwards compatibility for older hardware
<paul68> cool2k2: ok back to square 1
<Titan8990> umbrella: I wouldn't worry about it, I believe that guy still has a lot to learn and this will all be part of the experience
<Titan8990> Mood: What card do you have?
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, are you in your gnome session normaly??
<Mood> voodoo card
<adi1> hi all
<Mood> Titan8990: voodoo card
<adi1> what can I use to record streaming video from web?
<adi1> in ubuntu hardy
<paul68> cool2k2: yes
<Titan8990> Mood: there are open source voodoo drivers, not sure if they support thing like opengl
<cool2k2> ok
<Titan8990> Mood: let me see if I can get you a link to something that you may find useful
<adi1> flv video on a website called arte +7
<Mood> Titan8990: ah ok. i thought it'd be as simple as using the windows driver with some wrapper. i suppose not however
<d3ads0ul> baz, An application is preventing the volume 'W2PFPP_EN' from being unmounted.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a way to prevent gdm from being able to shut down the system?
<cool2k2> paul68: to copy the files that you couldn't before you have to close the gnome session, start session with root very carefuly and then copy the entire folder
<Titan8990> Mood: no, the driver name is: "tdfx", it needs to enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever user-specific file Ubuntu is using these days
<cool2k2> paul68: ok?
<bod> whenever i try to launch firefox it says i need to close a non responsive existing process -- but    killall firefox    says no process killed, top | grep -i firefox also returns nothing -- whats going on?
<DVA5912> Im looking to set up an IRC for my website. What would be a good choice. And perferably something easy to configure
<paul68> cool2k2: show me the way
<Jordan_U> adi1, Just look in /tmp for the .flv file
<Mood> Titan8990: thanks for the tips
<Titan8990> Does anyone know why dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will not write driver info to xorg.conf?
<adi1> what is /tmp?
<paul68> cool2k2: step by step I follow you
<adi1> a dir?
<cool2k2> paul68: ok
<kbrosnan> bod: delete the lock file from your profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox/...
<Mood> adil: yes
<danishjordan> Yeah, that didn't really work. What was option number 2 again? ;)
<KnK0> Titan8990: make a copy of cuent xorg.conf, do the reconfigure and copy back the old one :P
<bod> Titan8990, try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cool2k2> paul68: we can do it in the terminal or in the gnome session of root
<adi1> and then what to do?
<Titan8990> bod: thanks, wasn't asking for myself but still needed the info :)
<Krstnsn> is there anyway to do some sort of file recovery?
<paul68> cool2k2: tell me what to do I follow you what is the most familiar to you
<Titan8990> Mood: did you catch those two replies?
<cool2k2> paul68: ok.. mm
<Jordan_U> adi1, Look for a file that ends in .flv, if there is one just copy it to wherever you want it
<cool2k2> paul68: let's do it in the console
<Titan8990> Mood: copy a backup of xorg then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bod> Titan8990, no probs
<Mood> Titan8990: yup
<paul68> cool2k2: ok
<kbrosnan> bod: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use#Remove_the_profile_lock_file
<Brack10> also how can I configure my display settings manually? xorg.conf?
<bod> kbrosnan, err, slight problem, i have a read only file system
<adi1> there is no file.flv here.
<cool2k2> paul68: ctrl + alt + F1
<DVA5912> Im looking to set up an IRC for my website. What would be a good choice. And perferably something easy to configure
<Krstnsn> anyone? recoving files that were deleted?
<danishjordan> How do I seet up a home server again? it has to be through a modem
<phorensic1> Brack10: yes
<cool2k2> paul68: in the console execute "mount"
<paul68> cool2k2: gnome session is still active
<paul68> cool2k2: as root or as paul
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, close your gnome session
<rdz> i am trying to compile  lirc-modules-source. the readme only mentions 'dkms' but doesn't say anything about how to use it, respectively how to compile those modules. help appreciated
<cool2k2> paul68: as paul is ok, we will use sudo
<pfo> how do i set up ssh-askpass-fullscreen with kubuntu?
<pfo> ie how do i redirect it's output to ssh-agent ?
<DVA5912> WHATS A good irc server. dont nobody say that im shouting
<danishjordan> How do i setup a home server?
<Titan8990> danishjordan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo     ---- this could be considerably difficult without routing equipment....
<danishjordan> thanks.
<paul68> cool2k2: logged out in gnome and I am in the console
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, execute "mount"
<paul68> done
<Titan8990> danishjordan: If you only have a couple files that need to be transfered, I would recommend a USB drive
<adi1> Jordan | firefox is playing the video .flv but in /tmp there is no .flv file
<cool2k2> paul68:  is there /dev/sdc1??
<paul68> cool2k2: yes its there
<cool2k2> paul68: where is mounted?
<cool2k2> paul68: where is it mounted?
<Jordan_U> adi1, What website?
<danishjordan> Titan, it's about 1000 files ranging from 5-10 GB.
<quibbler> adi1, look for a file that starts with flash
<adi1> arte +7
<paul68> cool2k2: its mounted /media/home
<cool2k2> ok,
<adi1> ok inside /tmp?
<Mood> adil: if you're using firefox, type "about:cache" into your browser to see where the flv file is located
<cool2k2> paul68: the command to copy paul is:
<DVA5912> Does no one hear me!?
<DVA5912> Whats an irc chat server for UBUNTU 8.04.
<Titan8990> danishjordan: ehh, your looking at a long time no matter what you do. But still, remove HDD from computer A and hook it up to computer B via USB (either convertor or enclosure)
<danishjordan> laptop to desktop >_>
<DVA5912> What does freenode run?!?
<grayhane> I need the command lime to un tar a directory full of .tgz files
<pfo> no one using ssh-askpass ?
<Titan8990> DVA5912: XMPP is much more common for home chat servers
<Mood> grayhane: tar -zxvpf
<cool2k2> paul68: sudo cp -R /home/paul /media/home
<danishjordan> titan. I'm getting files from a laptop to a desktop.
<Titan8990> DVA5912: IRC is meant for mass groups of people all in the same chat session
<DVA5912> Titan8990: what about for a website chat server
<cool2k2> paul68: ok?
<paul68> cool2k2: ok
<juanfe> heloo
<Titan8990> DVA5912: I know nothing about embedded chat clients other than the fact that they are usually coded in java
<grayhane> Mood, tnx
<Titan8990> danishjordan: you can still remove the HDD from one and hook it up to the other
<DVA5912> Titan8990: i hav a way to emplement an irc chat system to my site but i need to setone up on my computer
<cool2k2> paul68: is it done?
<paul68> cool2k2: got back to paul@paul-desktop so I presume it copied everything
<juanfe> are there anyone that has a 1018 printer using in ubuntu?
<cool2k2> paul68: ok
<theguruofgod> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Titan8990> danishjordan: they make enclosuers for both, or if you are confortable with it you can just set one HDD on top on a anti-static pouch and use a SATA -> USB convertor
<cool2k2> paul68: yes
<Mood> grayhane: np
<theguruofgod> is ubuntu a good option to use as a server ? for home use ?
<njs_> I'm having some wifi problems. For some reason it's not listing any wireless interfaces, just eth0 and lo. Anybody have any ideas?
<cool2k2> paul68: now umount /dev/sdc1
<paul68> cool2k2: how do I check?
<Mood> njs_: type lspci
<Slart_> theguruofgod: yes, it will do nicely
<Mood> njs_: or lsusb if it's a usb stick
<Titan8990> DVA5912: maybe you will find this helpful: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_daemons
<Brack10> theguruofgod: of course, but you'll need to be comfortable with the command line
<cool2k2> paul68: edit your fstab so it look like          /dev/sdc1         /home         ext3        ...
<njs_> There's loads of output; you want me just to past it?
<Jordan_U> njs_, No
<theguruofgod> Brack10, really??? can you not make a home server using the GUI instead
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | njs
<cool2k2> paul68:  to check you can do ls /media/home/paul
<ubottu> njs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart_> theguruofgod: you can install the desktop version of ubuntu and use it as a server, no problem
<njs_> Sorry, got unconnected, what?
<Mood> njs_: just look for your connected card
<Brack10> theguruofgod: you can but if anything breaks you'll be hard pressed to fix it with GUI tools
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | njs_
<ubottu> njs_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phorensic1> theguruofgod: Do you want a web server?
<Mood> njs_: you don't need to paste the whole output - just scan the lines for your pci or usb wifi card
<theguruofgod> phorensic, no just a home file / printer server
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, so after you unmounted your new drive and edited fstab now you can do "sudo mount -a"
<phorensic1> theguruofgod: oh yah then use the desktop version, ubuntu will be great for that
<njs_> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Jordan_U> njs_, Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<njs_> No luck with S > A > DH
<njs_> Err, S > A > HD
<Mood> njs_: go find the windows driver, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper, and you're done
<paul68> cool2k2: done that and now trying to list the ?media/home/paul  cannot access ??
<Bodsda> ok i just got this message -- rm: cannot remove `/home/bod/.mozilla/firefox/dxnukbr0.default/lock': Read-only file system -- this seems bad, i cant get on firefox to google it either, can anyone help?
<njs_> I've got no idea where I'd get the windows driver...
<Titan8990> Mood: there is a lot of times people have to blacklist kernel drivers as well
<cool2k2> paul68: it's ok, that message is in the wrong place, jeje, check that /dev/sdc1 is mounted in /home and if that is the case try your gnome session again
<Titan8990> njs_: from the vendor of your laptop
<Jordan_U> njs_, Wait a bit before you try that unless you are in a hurry ( the native drivers may work, you may not need windows drivers )
<phorensic1> theguruofgod: but if your mostly used to windows why not just use windows for that too? No that I ever recommend windows
<barazok> hi all
<barazok> Pull parsing VS sax parsing: what's better?
<Mood> Titan8990: eh? blacklist kernel drivers? is that a response to my suggestion to njs_?
<Slart_> barazok: the best option is... "ask in the appropriate channel"
<Titan8990> Mood: yes, sometimes there is a kernel driver that will load prior to Window's ndiswrapper driver, in that case, you have to blacklist it
<Jordan_U> njs_, Can you try running "lsmod | grep ath" and tell me if it returns anything?
<PIRATE_200> hola
<PIRATE_200> XD
<Titan8990> Mood: or if you are on a distro like slackware or gentoo, you just remove it from your kernel
<cool2k2> paul68: how is everything??
<barazok> what channel?
<Bodsda> ok i just got this message -- rm: cannot remove `/home/bod/.mozilla/firefox/dxnukbr0.default/lock': Read-only file system -- this seems bad, i cant get on firefox to google it either, can anyone help?
<paul68> cool2k2: same error message your home directory is listed as /home/paul but ut does not appear to excist
<njs_> ath_pci                99096  0
<njs_> wlan                  211952  1 ath_pci
<njs_> ath_hal               198864  1 ath_pci
<Mood> Titan8990: ah, ok. but i think njs_ haven't tried ndiswrapper yet
<Titan8990> njs_: those are the madwifi atheros drivers
<phorensic1> Mood: perhaps but using ndiswrapper should be last choice
<Titan8990> njs_: do you have a atheros card?
<Slart_> barazok: I don't know.. XML something.. or #ubuntu-offtopic.. but not this one
<cool2k2> paul68: check if that is correct, you should have /home/paul
<njs_> I think so.
<barazok> k
<paul68> cool2k2: according to fstab its /home now
<Mood> phorensic: really? i thought ndiswrapper was fairly well supported... until i saw on wiki that it was offline since Oct 08 for some reason
<Titan8990> Mood: ndiswrapper is getting phased out completely
<Mood> Titan8990: what's the replacement for ndiswrapper?
<Titan8990> Mood: the native linux drivers usually work better, and they are open source, the way we like it
<Titan8990> Mood: open source drivers that are built as kernel modules
<cool2k2> mm.. ok
<Bodsda> ok i just got this message -- rm: cannot remove `/home/bod/.mozilla/firefox/dxnukbr0.default/lock': Read-only file system -- this seems bad, i cant get on firefox to google it either, can anyone help?
<paul68> cool2k2: ok
<Mood> Titan8990: ah ok, now i see where you were going originally about the blacklist in the kernel
<Titan8990> Mood: using that method, there is usually no need to even configure the card
<Titan8990> Mood: just works "out of the box"
<cool2k2> paul68: execute ls /home/paul
<cool2k2> paul68:  any error?
<sacrebleu> please take this poll: http://gudagi.com/poll.html
<Slart_> Bodsda: sounds like you had some disk problems and your home folder and possibly root got mounted read-only.. it's an automatic thing done when things not work out as planned
<calliope> hello I have not upgraded in some time,  probably more than a year, and now when I run the update manager, there is a New distribution relase '7.10' is available with a button for upgrade. .. .. it then tries to down load a bunch of files which ends with a notice that several downloads did not succeed and then exits.
<Mood> Titan8990: but you mean whitelist it from the kernel, not blacklist, right?
<calliope> how do I get past this ?
<Bodsda> Slart, it happens everytime i try to run with nvidia drivers
<dupondje> Hi, how can I remote login to my ubuntu pc WITHOUT first needing to login locally ... not ssh but VNC-like ... ?
<calliope> i tried several times
<Jordan_U> njs_, Installing "linux-backports-modules-intrepid" may get your card to work ( I am still researching though )
<biglia> hi
<KnK0> calliope: try sudo apt-get update first
<calliope> k
<Titan8990> Mood: no you blacklist the drivers that are not the ndiswrapper driver that you are attempting to use
<paul68> cool2k2: cannot access /home/paul no such file or directory
<noon_> hi there, i have a problem with mediatomb and my ps3, i can see the upnp server, the files as well, but it takes ages before a avi is played and it lags too... same goes for music except the lagging part
<umbrella> ok.....so i installed ubuntu from within windows on my eeepc, went to reboot, selected ubuntu....then it goes back to the boot choices, select ubuntu again, goes back to boot choices.
<cool2k2> ok, so it's realy not there
<scientes> im trying to get a DB-9 serial port to work over ethernet
<Bodsda> paul68, what does    ls ~/    return?
<cool2k2> paul68: ok let's umount /dev/sdc1
<scientes> i have a working serial cable (presumable null modem)
<Mood> Titan8990: ok i think i got it
<cool2k2> paul68: edit fstab and comment that line
<Mood> Titan8990: but i'd have to try it myself to really understand it methinks... currently i'm using ndiswrapper
<scientes> and im trying to put ethernet in that look , but i can only pass through 8 of 9 pins, which do i leae out, do i need to turn down the speed?
<Titan8990> Mood: with what card?
<cool2k2> paul68: mount /dev/sdc1 in /media/home
<paul68> cool2k2: checking my desktop through my laptop and in media/home there is no folder named paul
<umbrella> ok.....so i installed ubuntu from within windows on my eeepc, went to reboot, selected ubuntu....then it goes back to the boot choices, select ubuntu again, goes back to boot choices.
<Jordan_U> calliope, That is because 7.04 is no longer supported, you can upgrade if you need to but you will need to add the archived ( no longer maintained ) repositories to your sources.lst ( but you need to upgrade somehow, 7.04 is not secure )
<Slart_> Bodsda: hmm.. nvidia drivers shouldn't really do that..  but I guess a kernel module can mess stuff up if it really wants to
<Mood> Titan8990: let's see... Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 6c)
<njs_> Yeah, nvidia's just evil.
<cool2k2> paul68: if /media/home doesn't exist you can create it with "sudo mkdir /media/home"
<calliope> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]    ....   maybe I should delete (or comment out) these archive references from the sources.list
<cool2k2> paul68: ok, we will copy the folder paul again
<umbrella> helps please
<Jack_Sparrow> calliope feisty is eol
<phorensic2> eol?
<phorensic2> end of life?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Titan8990> Mood: 3com usually has excellent linux support, there is likely an open source driver you could be using instead
<Jack_Sparrow> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Jordan_U> njs_, Are you still there?
<umbrella> please help, ok.....so i installed ubuntu from within windows on my eeepc, went to reboot, selected ubuntu....then it goes back to the boot choices, select ubuntu again, goes back to boot choices.
<njs_> Yes
<phorensic2> hmm
<Titan8990> Mood: actually that is your ethernet, not wireless
<pike_> umbrella: hit the letter e to edit the selection and then we can ask you what is on each line in the menu.lst file
<Jack_Sparrow> umbrella Please  hold down the repeats.. I personally wont use nor recommend a wubi install from inside windows.. please see the faq for more info
<pike_> umbrella: e = edit b= boot in grub menu
<Mood> Titan8990: yup- i just noticed. it's Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<Mood> Titan8990: it's a linksys
<calliope> i know eol is no longer software supported and that is part of why I want to upgrade
<paul68> cool2k2: I am in /media/home
<calliope> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mfdavid> hi all. I installed a new sound card (SoundBlaster Live). I used to use an onboard sound, but it sucked. I configured the sound at system->preferences->sound. Totem works fine, but everything else I got no sound... games, etc. In debian I used to configure Alsa with alsaconf, but I cant find it under Ubuntu. Where can I config alsa?
<noon_> anyone can help me with my problem of mediatomb and ps3 video lag? :'(
<calliope> if it is only security updates then whats wrong with the upgrade
<calliope> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<phorensic1> mfdavid: is it alsa-config?
<umbrella> pike_: i cant even get there, it just leaves me at the screen that says "Please select the operating system to start"
<Jack_Sparrow> calliope the repos no longer exist
<cool2k2> paul68: sorry, let's start clean in there ok, umount /dev/sdc1 and execute "mke2fs -j /dev/sdc1" to format the drive again
<phorensic1> alsamixer***
<cool2k2> ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> calliope YOu can edit  your sources list to an old archive and do your upgrade
<calliope> Jack_Sparrow: there has to be a back up some where
<Jordan_U> Jack_Sparrow, calliope They do, the just aren't supported and are at a different address
<mfdavid> phorensic1: command not found. Alsamixer just change the volume. I need something to tell Alsa that my primary sound card is the SBLive.
<maximal> ps
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U I am aware   yes
<phorensic1> mfdavid: you can't do it through gui?
<MichelleObama> Where's Dick?
<paul68> cool2k2: ok but in ext3 please\
<DickCheney> Here I am!
 * MichelleObama drags Dick Cheney out of the wheelchair and humps him.
<cool2k2> paul68: yes, that command formats the drive with ext3
<mfdavid> phorensic1: Tried under system->proferences->sound, but as I said, it is only working for totem.
<calliope> Jordan_U: ok so where can I learn what other sources still contain the upgrade to version 7.10
<MichelleObama> $
<phorensic1> mfdavid: perhaps it is a pulse audio issue?
<umbrella> pike_: any clue what i may have done wrong
<phorensic1> mfdavid: Im not too familiar with sound issues
<paul68> cool2k2: ok busy
<mfdavid> phorensic1: pulse audio?
<cool2k2> paul68: or you can use   "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1"
<Jordan_U> calliope, looking now
<njs_> Anything on that wifi?
<phorensic1> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<noon_> anyone can help me with my problem of mediatomb and ps3 video lag? :'(
<paul68> cool2k2: done
<cool2k2> paul68: ok
<phorensic1> mfdavid: I had some sound issues that were resulting from pulse audio in the past but I have no idea how it works lol
<mfdavid> hehe
<Jordan_U> calliope, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<cool2k2> paul68: now mount it in /media/home (sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/home -t ext3)
<e3co> hi everyone
<paul68> cool2k2: done
<calliope> Jordan_U: ok so substitiute old-releases.ubuntu onto each line then
<cool2k2> paul68: now excecute "sudo cp -a /home/paul /media/home"
<Jordan_U> njs_, ( in case you missed this comment before ) Installing "linux-backports-modules-intrepid" may get your card to work ( I am still researching though )
<Jordan_U> calliope, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> cool2k2 are you trying to help him setup a sep /home ?
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
 * mfdavid rebooting X11, will be back soon
<e3co> paul68:  what is it archive, then partition, then unarchive?
<Jack_Sparrow> cool2k2 the fstab mount is /home right  not /media/home
<e3co> sorry i meant cool2k2
<e3co> what is it archive, then partition, then unarchive?
<Jordan_U> njs_, Did you see my last message?
<njs_> Yes, I installed it but nothing came of it.
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: yes, we are migrating his old /home content into the new separated drive
<CAiRO_> hi
<e3co> hi cairo
<Jordan_U> njs_, You may need to reboot ( or run "sudo modprobe ath5k" )
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: correct
<CAiRO_> i have a problem, when i open the "Administration -> Users and Groups" dialog, i cannot unlock it because the unlock button is greyed
<CAiRO_> how can i fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> ok, just checking
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: so /media/home is the new drive and we are coping the content of /home into /media/home
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks}
<e3co> CAiRO_:  neat problem
<njs_> Modprobe didn't find ath5k...
<e3co> CAiRO_:  which dist?
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: but when we try to copy everything to the new drive its not working some howe
<CAiRO_> ubuntu 8.04
<KabOom> test
<e3co> CAiRO_:  fresh install or upgrade?
<CAiRO_> fresh install.. and i'm pretty sure it has been working at some time before
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 cool2k2 care  to /join #Jack_Sparrow so we can get this worked out
<Jordan_U> njs_, Can you please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy linux-backports-modules-intrepid' /
<cool2k2> paul68: did you execute "sudo cp -a /home/paul /media/home"?? that should work
<cool2k2> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<e3co> CAiRO_:  hmm
<countd> anyone know i decent guide to transcode an mp4 file to dvd?
<countd> can't seem to turn anything up on google
<eni> someone knows something about hdsp hammerfall and ubuntu 8.10?
<toader> Hi, in Ubuntu any tools that can convert PDF into JPG, or PNG file?
<eni> there seems to be a bug - works fine with 8.04 but nothing under 8.10?
<njs_> http://pastebin.com/d26d6bf56
<Uplink> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nightrid3r> eni: thats a pro card, try to ask in #ubuntustudio
<e3co> CAiRO_:  did you install the server and then add gui or the desktop version?
<eni> je its a procard, i will ask there
<eni> thanks
<Uplink> wth!? no HP webcams supported!?
<toader> Hi, in Ubuntu any tools that can convert PDF into JPG, or PNG file?
<nightrid3r> !patience | toader
<ubottu> toader: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<redvamp128> toader:  I am not to sure though but off hand I would say Foxit-
<Uplink> lol!
<Titan8990> Uplink: Other than printers, HP usually has fairly poor linux support
<Uplink> Titan8990: that sucks bro =/
<Uplink> Im buying a dell next time
<Titan8990> Uplink: dell and toshiba have had the best support from my experience
<Jordan_U> njs_, What is the output of "uname -r" ?
<Uplink> Titan8990: hmm toshiba? arent dells better than toshiba
<Uplink> and more sexxy ;D
<njs_> 2.6.27-7-generic
<aciu> Uplink, you wont get dell ubuntu preinstalet :(
<puff> What are the odds that aa ubuntu hardy install on a 320GB drive with a single big LVM partition will boot up on random (fairly recent) hardware?
<Titan8990> Uplink: with laptops it typically comes down to preference, I prefer toshibas
<Uplink> aciu: i want archlinux on my PC too :D
<puff> I'm pretty sure neither the old case/motherboard/cpu nor the new one have anything exotic.
<Titan8990> Uplink: but I have seen some really nice dells with 17" 1920x1200 display :)
<Uplink> Titan8990: oh really? why so? arent sony vaio good too?
<puff> Titan8990:  What was the question?
<Uplink> Titan8990: if i ever buy a laptop again i would buy a sony vaio or a Mac but i want linux on it =[
<Titan8990> Uplink: wouldn't know about the vaios, don't know from experience but I also here leveno is good
<redvamp128> Uplink:  Vaio -- only if you double check the battery number as well as the charger number --
<Uplink> redvamp128: what is that supposed to mean lol
<puff> Uplink: I have a thinkpad t43p, one of the last batch manufactured by IBM before they sold the line to lenovo.
<redvamp128> Uplink:  I know of 4 people who had returns or rather had to send them in--
<Uplink> redvamp128: oh wow why
<Uplink> puff: thinkpads are oldschool :D
<Uplink> do thinkpads support ubuntu tho?
<puff> Uplink: Well, I couldn't afford a fully ruggedized laptop.
<puff> Uplink: I've been running ubuntu on my thinkpad for three+ years now, been pretty good.
<Titan8990> Uplink: I'm sure they do, usually anything IBM has a hand in usually has good linux support
<Uplink> does ur pc start going 100% when u run flash?
<redvamp128> Uplink:  They all had sony vaio's and the battery on some had to be replaced-- then they had to switch to the external battery and charger -- something about overheating during charging. (only affects some models though) but 4 people I know personally... makes one think 2x about getting them.
<Uplink> redvamp128: they are sexxy tho
<Jordan_U> njs_,That is odd, ath5k should be there. Have you tried rebooting? ( it shouldn't be necessary but can't hurt )
<umbrella> Uplink: I would prefer the safety of my crotch over the prettiness of my laptop
<redvamp128> Uplink:  yes they ran great but when you set your laptop on a flat desk and it melts the plastic cover kind of makes one think about if you wanted to put it on your lap.
<nightrid3r> Uplink: the 20'' from HP thats sexy
<puff> So can anybody answer my question about booting up an ubuntu installed drive in a different case/mb/cpu?
<redvamp128> Uplink:  though to note once you-- move it to the external battery and charger it does just fine.
<Uplink> LOL
<Titan8990> Jordan_U: I saw him report a lsmod earlier and a5k was loaded.....
<Apjone> Vamp wots the q?
<Uplink> alright thanx everyone for their feedback... i gotta get going
<Uplink> see ya
<redvamp128> Uplink:  though it only affects certain models though-- I would have have to check the number of models from friends
<Jordan_U> Titan8990, Maybe it was just a typo when he ran modprobe then
<sacrebleu> please take this poll: http://gudagi.com/poll.html
<puff> Uplink: I considered dell, thinkpad and apple when it came time to buy.  Ultimately apple didn't have good java support at th etime (it hsa improved) and I work with java, so I ruled out apple.  Dell has great support, but I'd rather have the laptop not break to begin with.
<Ferrous> hallo. I've got a rather complex problem reguarding installation of grub from an ubuntu live cd as i installed ubuntu to an external hard drive and it ruined the current install of grub on the windows machine. I'd rather the machine only run window at the moment- it isnt mine. When i try to follow guides, using find /boot/grub/stage1 comes up with an error 15 [file not found]
<puff> And as it turns out, thinkpads also have great support.
<nightrid3r> puff: there should be little problem except maybe video card
<puff> Thinkpads are built like tanks, especailly the T series.
<redvamp128> puff:  uplink has left the building right before my last comment
<Titan8990> Jordan_U: I saw it... ath_pci and its dependency
<puff> Dangit.
<puff> Ah well.
<puff> I'd still like to get a milspec ruggedized laptop :-).
<pike_> puff: 1) pop in a livecd and boot from that  2) do a sudo fdisk -l to see what your ubuntu drive is (sda1 or sdb1 etc) 3) sudo grub  4) root (sdb1)  5) setup (sda)   <-- or just edit your MB bios to boot the other drive frist but those steps will install grub to the first hd mbr (sda)
<puff> nightrid3r:  Thanks.
<pike_> ^  i think
<Jordan_U> Titan8990, to be clear, you saw ath5k and ath_pci ?
<Apjone> Puff also check mac address in /etc/iftab sometimes may cause u not to have networking
<Titan8990> Jordan_U: If you were here that long, i have it timestamped for :16 of the current hour
<aciu> if i where buying new laptp, i would looking for one witch is supported by virtualization any lap has wind preinstalled
<Ferrous> might anyone have an idea how to fix my problem i stated earlier?
<Apjone> Ferrous: wot problem?
<cbwcjw> Read up :)
<Ferrous> just a page up... i can send it again if you like
<Jordan_U> Titan8990, I was here, but unfortunately my scrollback only goes to :22
<pike_> Ferrous: occational reposts are ok as long as they are spaced out just ask again
<Ferrous> alrighty-
<Ferrous> hallo. I've got a rather complex problem reguarding installation of grub from an ubuntu live cd as i installed ubuntu to an external hard drive and it ruined the current install of grub on the windows machine. I'd rather the machine only run window at the moment- it isnt mine. When i try to follow guides, using find /boot/grub/stage1 comes up with an error 15 [file not found]
<Apjone> Just seen, hmm verry odd. Maybe live cd and chroot to disk and update grub. Sorry using ipod atm,  laptop is in other room
<Titan8990> Jordan_U: well it looks like he doesn't have ath_hal that is present on my laptop but I patched my ath5k drivers for injection
<pike_> Ferrous: i think you can boot a windows disk and do a fdisk /mbr  from windows command prompt to just install windows boot loader again
<Jordan_U> Ferrous, If you need to you can always run "fixboot" from a windows install CD and replace grub entirely
<pike_> Ferrous: or ah fixboot i guess:)
<Ferrous> pike, i dont have my administrator password. heh. I tried that ;[ I havent tried using "Admin" ass the password, but none and a space doesnt work
<calliope> hm the distribution upograde has progressed to the next stage
<pike_> Ferrous: personally i like grub so what i would do is have a seperate partition with grub installed and then have grub load windows
<cbwcjw> What if I liked grub though, what would I do (Ive had this issue sort-of before)
<Ferrous> is there a defailt administrator password for windows? the accounts have no passwords on them
<Jordan_U> Ferrous, If it's XP then use some rainbow tables :)
<cbwcjw> That was a fast response eh?
<Vitautas> hi all
<pike_> cbwcjw: like a 10-50MB boot partition
<Apjone> Ferrous; lots of tools out there to reset admin psssword
<Titan8990> Ferrous: they make registry editing live CDs for windows that will reset the password for non-domain controllers
<Titan8990> Ferrous: let me see if I can find a link
<aciu> does fdisk have /bmr command ?
<calliope> i get an error for modifying the software channels; darn could not find some gutsy repositories under the the old-releases
<Ferrous> aye, i shall need to burn more disks >_<
<nightrid3r> aciu: yes
<calliope> now it choked and died entirely
<nightrid3r> aciu: well the windows one has
<Peddy> Hi, how would I completely remove KDE and all KDE apps?
<fosco_> !puregnome | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Jordan_U> Ferrous, http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<pike_> Peddy: the best way is to remove a common dependancy like the qt lib just remove one of the qt libs and it should pull all kde stuff too
<Titan8990> Ferrous: http://honeytech.wordpress.com/2006/12/05/offline-nt-password-registry-editor-bootdisk-cd/
<Peddy> thanks pike_, fosco_.
<Hilaus> hi
<aciu> nightrid3r, thing you helped me some :) thanks
<howl> Hello, I am trying to use X11 forwarding.  I am using an ubuntu client connecting to an ubuntu server.  I am using the command ssh -X username@ipaddress.  When I start a program like, say firefox, it launches a local copy of firefox instead of one from the server.  Am I missing something?
<phorensic> sudo apt-get remove --purge windowsxp && sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<pike_> Hilaus: hi
<Hilaus> I'm trying to install some new packages using aptitude but I get this error: " 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] "
<bukowski> hu
<Izinucs> I just enabled "Third-Party-Software" repo channel in Synaptic called archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner.  I now have 22 updates from this connection. What's the danger in this repo? Should it be enabled all the time? Are the updates there for you to just cherry pick for your "most annoying issue"?
<calliope> Jordan_U: the upgrade tool said it wanted to change the feisty entries to be gutsy entries and so I surmise that the sources.list should have a set of both entries for feisty and for gutsy. what do you think about that?
<Lillymon> Does anyone have any idea how to change the tooltip text colour that GTK+ applications use? This seems to be an odd and alien idea that no one has ever considered, but can it be done?
<bukowski> im trying to make a LAN over a crossover cable between a kubuntu and an ubuntu pc?
<iamtheric> just use a regular cable
<iamtheric> cat 5e
<Titan8990> Izinucs: 3rd party repos do have potential to cause problems, along with the difficulty to support issues
<Jordan_U> calliope, It should only have entries for one release at a time ( you can probably trust the upgrade tool )
<calliope> the upgrade tool keeps choking
<Izinucs> Titan8990: are the packages in there "proposed"? and may come down normally in the near future?
<Jordan_U> calliope, What does it do exactly?
<calliope> it tries to use gutsy from old releases which probably does not have gutsy yet
<jsaveker001> iamtheric: Would he not need to use a switch/router/hub if using only normal cables?
<umbrella> aight this may seem like a step in the wrong direction, but how do i completely rid myself of anything ubuntu related from windows. i need to restart the installation cause i think i did something wrong at the start (trying to use a live cd from a usb optical drive)
<Titan8990> Izinucs: I don't have any experience with the repo, I would assume so
<Peddy> how can I force-remove something with apt-get?
<umbrella> *that's what i tried first
<iamtheric> jsaveker001, ive made a router before with normal cables
<Titan8990> bukowski: you need 1 A pattern and 1 B pattern....
<umbrella> I need to be able to start from scratch and use only the usb key method
<bukowski> Titan8990, i am kind of noob. What is lA and LB pattern?
<jsaveker001> iamtheric: Please exaplin... I would love to do something similar... it would save me lots of hassle playing around with cross over cables
<Titan8990> bukowski: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<Titan8990> bukowski: you need certain tools to make a crossover cable, a crimper to be specific
<bukowski> Titan8990, i bought a crossover cable from a store. Isnt it OK?
<Titan8990> bukowski: yes
<phorensic> Titan8990: You could ghetto rig it and use a regular cable and crosee the wires in the center of the cable manually... not recommended though of course
<bukowski> Titan8990, and after it?
<Ceninant> Um, how do I get the user list to the side like mIRC?
<redvamp128> bukowski:  I think it should be ok-- because most modern network cards have autosense though I am not sure how to enable them through ubuntu-
<Titan8990> bukowski: configure the network manager to put both computers on the same network
<Titan8990> bukowski: you will need to assign the addresses statically since there is no dhcp server
<ryanakca> Can IMAP mailboxes have submailboxes? Ex, ML/List1, ML/List2, etc?
<bukowski> Titan8990, sorry for my being so noob... but where is this network manager thing?
<Jordan_U> calliope, Ahh, I think the safest ( if a bit cludged ) thing to do would be to stop the upgrade, put duplicate entries for *feisty*, one set for archive.ubuntu.com, one for old-releases so one of them will be valid both before and after your sources.list is modified by the upgrader. That or just do a manual apt-get dist-upgrade
<mfdavid> im trying to configure my sound card. I have a onboard intel and an offborad sound blaster live. totem and a few gnome sounds are played at the sound blaster (correct!) BUT games sounds, VLC and others are using the onboard card... how can I configure it to only use the offboard?
<jsaveker001> redvamp128: Does the "autosense" feature mean you dont need a crossed over cable with modern nics?
<Titan8990> bukowski: I am not using Ubuntu atm but I think that it is System -> Administration
<redvamp128> jsaveker001:  yes it detects what kind of traffic is incomming and adjustes itself accordingly
<bukowski> oh no, there is no such thing in administration.
<Cpudan80> Is it safe to take away my own write permissions on a file?
<calliope> Jordan_U: so gutsy entries need to be archive.ubuntu.com is that correct
<Cpudan80> IE. Will I be able to put them back
<redvamp128> jsaveker001:  though In windows there is an option for it in the device manager to enable that feature --- but in ubuntu I don't know.
<jsaveker001> redvamp128: well that's pretty handy... thanks for the heads up
<Jordan_U> calliope, Yes
<redvamp128> mfdavid:  I would go into the bios and disable the onboard sound-- then use the dpkg reconfigure alsa
<iamtheric> its one of the first google links guys
<iamtheric> how to make ubuntu into a router
<mfdavid> redvamp128: no way to disable it under bios.
<iamtheric> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<iamtheric> that link
<iamtheric> jsaveker001, http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<redvamp128> mfdavid:  motherboard or manufacturer
<calliope> oh I see two sets for feisty one at archive and one at old-releases and then during the first upgrade stage the archive will fail and then after the upgrade manager changes them to gutsy the old-release will fail and the archive. will work.   is that correct??
<Tapout> is there a shortcut key to swap to the other desktop?
<bukowski> thanks iamtheric :)
<unop> Cpudan80, as long as you own the file, yes
<iamtheric> jsaveker001, ive followed that exactly
<Cpudan80> thats what I thought
<Jordan_U> calliope, Yes
<iamtheric> jsaveker001, and gotten it to work
<Cpudan80> Stupid mouse keys keep turning on
<redvamp128> mfdavid:  also it is possible there is a jumper on the motherboard for the older computers that is...
<edythemighty> Hey #ubuntu. mib_z6ufu0 has a problem getting his Philips webcam to work under Ubuntu. Anyone able to help?
<Cpudan80> I finally found what file has the setting --- I intend to make it uneditable
<phorensic> Cpudan80: of course you could have tested it on a generic txt file or something
<Cpudan80> I suppose
<Cpudan80> but then I'd be stuck with a messed up txt file
<mfdavid> redvamp128: its a new gigabyte motherboard (quadcore). But ill check it out. Thanks.
<jsaveker001> iamtheric: I think we got our wires crossed.. I am familiar with iptables... I just did not realise two computers could chat via one cable if it was not crossed over... the autodetect feature is new for me
<redvamp128> mfdavid:  the only other thing though you would have to ask someone else how to do it...
<unop> Cpudan80, you can still write to a file (if you own it) after taking away write permissions for yourself :)
<Cpudan80> unop: dammit
<redvamp128> mfdavid:  that is to blacklist the intel sound in the hardware file
<phorensic> Cpudan80: thats why you create one with nothing in it, delete if it gets jacked up
<Cpudan80> unop: I'll chown it to root
<unop> Cpudan80, you might want to make it immutable in that case .. see chattr(1)
<unop> Cpudan80, even then :) .. if you own the directory, you can still write to the file
<Cpudan80> unop: huh?
<Jordan_U> unop, Wouldn't you need to chmod it first before being able to write to it?
<Cpudan80> unop: that's not true
<mfdavid> redvamp128: ok. Ill shutdown now to see if I find any jumps. Thanks. cya
<unop> Cpudan80, try it out
<redvamp128> mfdavid:  though unsure the exact file- -- but I know that would be a way to software do it ..
<Cpudan80> unop: ok
<laeg-ugh> i deleted my root partition by mistake but i still have the home one, if i reinstall on the unpartitioned space everything will be like it was, right?
<ryanprior> My notification area claims that there is "1 file operation active" but that operation has hung and not gone away for many hours. Is there a way I can purge it?
<Cpudan80> unop: odd
<phorensic> ryanprior: is this a file that didn't download or what is it?
<Jordan_U> unop, Are you talking about the special case of root, or in general ?
<Cpudan80> unop: but I had to override to write it
<pike_> laeg-ugh: youll need to point /home toward your home partition in /etc/fstab but yeah all your settings will be there after that
<laeg-ugh> pike_: sweet :D
<laeg-ugh> ty
<unop> Jordan_U, errm, perhaps the former
<unop> Cpudan80, yea, but did you have to chown before that?
<Cpudan80> no
<ryanprior> phorensic: I tried this morning to empty my trash can and the operation hung, so I hit "empty trash" again and it worked. But this notification never went away.
<Cpudan80> unop: hopefully the stupid keyboard accessibility thing wont ignore the fact that it is read only
<Cpudan80> and not owned by me
<lukebassett> will installing ubuntu on a macbook effect my OSX experience in anyway besides restricting part of the hard drive? and do i need any other software to be able to boot to both operating systems?
<LinuxJunke> nvidia 9400 GT problem  hooked up to tv need screen to be smaller
<unop> Cpudan80, well, make it immutable and it should be fine
<gmonnerat> hi all, someone works with Xvfb in ubuntu? Always when i have to start(Xvfb), i need rm /tmp/.X99-lock. Someone knows?
<phorensic> ryanprior: hmm did you check in top to see if there is a process you can kill?
<Cpudan80> unop: how do you do that?
<unop> Cpudan80, see chattr(1)
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  simple thing to try-- make a blank file and name it then move it to trash-- then clear trash
<Jordan_U> lukebassett, No and no
<LinuxJunke> nvidia 9400 GT toolbars on top and bottom dont show up 8.10 8.04 need settings manager options for tv?
<pike_> LinuxJunke: can you elaborate a bit?  is this a hdtv? screensize on standard def is kinda set in stone
<Jordan_U> lukebassett, You may want to install rEFIt to get a boot menu, but you don't need to ( you can just hold option down at boot )
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: so its a window decoration problem?
<redvamp128> ryanprior:  sometimes that will remove the trash is full notification
<LinuxJunke> no hdtv  standard tv 5500 nvidia worked fine
<bluey_> hi people
<LinuxJunke> just upgrader to the 9400gt wont work settings manager looks different
<bieb> ok... just installed 8.10 on my gateway here at work. I have dual displays with an ATI video card. I can configure it for one to be the main screen and the other to be a "big desktop" (as they put it in the config utility). But once I reboot it defaults back to "cloned desktop" any idea how to stop it from doing that? (other than not rebooting.. :D  )
<Ceninant> Eh, I don't really like xchat too well.
<bluey_> where do i set up my internet ip ans gateway etc
<LinuxJunke> not sure
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Maybe you need to reinstall the graphics drivers ??
<blue112> Hello everyone, apt-get says me a funny french error that I don't understand.
<blue112> Can someone help me ?
<LinuxJunke> the desktop is outta range of the screen resoulution
<veritos> I'm on 64-bit and want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras. However, I don't want *any* sun-java6-* packages, just the OpenJDK ones. How would I pull this off?
<Jordan_U> blue112, Can you pastebin the error, and are you french / have you changed any language settings ?
<LinuxJunke> already done that from nvidia site and from ubuntu repositories
<Cpudan80> unop: that appears to have worked - thanks
<blue112> Jordan_U: I'm french, and I haven't changed anything :)
<nightrid3r> blue112: we cant help you with the being french part :)
<blue112> The error is really short : With LANG=CC, it says : Erreur du busge lists... 0%
<Jordan_U> blue112, There is a french channel, but the error is probably recognizable
<redvamp128> Jordan_U:  I had/have that issue sometimes though mainly -- for me I installed Gweled and it has french menu's though because I have played the games so many times I know the default menu
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Have you tried to manually edit the xorg file, sounds like you just have the wrong settings for the screen then?
<blue112> Jordan_U: The french channel is dead.
<redvamp128> !fr | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blue112> Without it says : Erreur du busistes de paquets... 0%
<blue112> redvamp128: I'm speaking english.
<pike_> blue112: can you tell us the error?
<calliope> Jordan_U: as soon as the upgrade tool reports that it failed to get archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/feisty the program exits and doesnt try the change to gutsy
<blue112> pike_: The error is really short : With LANG=CC, it says : Erreur du busge lists... 0%, without it says : Erreur du busistes de paquets... 0%
<pike_> blue112: nm just saw it
<blouf> pike_, the error is in french :)
<LinuxJunke> gonnA TRY THat now
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: So you did try sudo nvidia-settings though rght?
<blouf> pike_, in french "busiste" doesn't mean nothing ... that's the problem !
<calliope> Jordan_U: I see a few typos so ill try it again
<redvamp128> blue112:  try the following-- sudo apt-get update
<blue112> redvamp128: Every apt command says the same thing.
<blue112> Clean works.
<blue112> But doesn't change anything.
<redvamp128> purge?
<LinuxJunke> yes
<blue112> same
<blue112> Erreur du busistes de paquets... 0%
<unop> Jordan_U,  maybe i mean both cases after all .. http://pastebin.com/d3766b466
<LinuxJunke> what should i put in the xorg file where?
<redvamp128> blue112:  even after a reboot?
<blue112> redvamp128: Why rebooting does change anything ?
<_Vi_> isnt rebooting kinda a windows thing?
<Jordan_U> calliope, If it doesn't work after fixing the typos you may need to change the sources.list and do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which doesn't have as many sanity checks as update-manager
<redvamp128> blue112:  with most computer issues- sometimes a reboot helps because it will cause it to reload all startup items. (that and it should clean up commands in terminal)
<pike_> blue112: so you sudo apt-get update with same error?
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: you need to look for the screen section and make sure that the information matches your tv's capabilities
<redvamp128> blue112:  have you added any lines to your apt?
<blue112> pike_: It download the packet list, bug at the end, says the same error (and quit)
<blue112> None.
<blue112> but*
<phorensic> _Vi_: Yes it is however there are some instances where rebooting is necessary in linux too... plus if you don't know how to do things manually rebooting is easiest option
<blouf> blue112, try to google it
<blue112> I've tried
<blue112> Nothing about it :/
<redvamp128> what about your software sources?
<blue112> That's why i'm here.
<blue112> redvamp128: I don't really understand what you mean...
<blue112> Ok, I understand.
<blue112> Nothing between this bug and before.
<_Vi_> phorensic: yea im aware that even linux needs reboot for like kernel updates, but for the most part not needed or not needed nearly as much as Winderz
<redvamp128> blue112:  have you added any other software sources from the menu.
<phorensic> _Vi_: very true indeed
<phorensic> _Vi_: pretty ridiculous how most program installes require reboots in windows
<blue112> Actually I have only the official ones.
<mchan> hi
<phorensic> !hi mchan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi mchan
<polishpaul> how is a "windows manager" different from a "desktop"? (http://xwinman.org/)
<_Vi_> phorensic: yeah no doubt
<Sanketsu> In gedit on my desktop running Ubuntu Intrepid, it's telling me that pluralized words like "words" or "fingers" are misspelled, where as "word" and "finger" is not.  Is there some way to get an updated dictionary for it?
<Jordan_U> unop, I guess it's just the shell that won't allow it ( echo "foobar" > foo will fail )
<blue112> ._.
<Jordan_U> unop, But the shell will allow redirection to a read only file as root
<mitul> hello all ubuntians
<mchan> does anyone know if X forwarding works when bridging with SSH? e.g., i log into a login server and then log into a terminal. will i be able to X forward from the terminal to the login server then to my machine?
<phorensic> polishpaul: It's different terminology, A desktop is more than just a window manager, it is also other things. Linux creates modular programs so you have options and you can customize easier, etc. For your purposes though you can probably think of them as the same
<mitul> hey anyone kno if digsby made a linux version
<veritos> I'm on 64-bit and want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras. However, I don't want *any* sun-java6-* packages, just the OpenJDK ones. How would I pull this off?
<Titan8990> polishpaul: desktops require a window manager, for example, gnome uses metacity window manager
<blue112> So ? Can't anyone help me ?
<calliope> Jordan_U: OK so Im running the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is this going to change the feisty entries to gutsy or should I do that manually
<polishpaul> phorensic, great answer, ty... how about OpenBox? is that just another Windows, minus the environment?
<pike_> polishpaul: ps -A  youll see a window manager running and then gnome-session and other gnome apps that give you a gnome panel (toolbar) etc. you could if you wanted kill the WM and run the fluxbox WM instead and all would be fine
<unop> Jordan_U, yea, root can write to any file.  that wasn't it tho .. if a file owned by root is placed in your directory and all write permissions were taken off .. you can still write to the file.
<calliope> hm it just ended by updating to feisty packages
<Jordan_U> calliope, You do that manually
<phorensic> polishpaul: Im not familiar with openbox
<calliope> ill do that manually now and then I suppose I run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again and that would be the end of it
<phorensic> calliope: dont forget the sudo apt-get update after you add the repository
<Jordan_U> calliope, Yes, you may run into some general upgrade problems of course
<polishpaul> hmm, ok, so how about this - is there a sturctured approach to having multiple Windows Managers on one install? How can i easily switch/manage them to test them out?
<blue112> I need some help. Google says that "dselect" can help me... But when I try to run it, it says that I have to install it with "sudo apt-get install dselect"... What can I do ?
<phorensic> polishpaul: ubuntu does that for you, using sessions.
<redvamp128> blue112:  unsure if would work though-- but you could try installing it through the repository..
<pike_> blue112: that sucks :) you can grab the deb from package.ubuntu.com i think
<phorensic> polishpaul: you select which manager you want to use before you log in. o9or it uses the default)
<redvamp128> if dselect is what you need
<blue112> I'll try with the .deb.
<redvamp128> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>
<redvamp128> blue112:  Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search <http://packages.ubuntu.com/>
<blue112> I know this site :)
<redvamp128> though  I think if apt is locked up -- a deb may not install -- package manger busy error
<blue112> dpkg seams to works :)
<mfdavid> hi all. How can I blacklist a sound modulo, so the system does not load/use it? Its a sound card... its killing me!
<unop> polishpaul, you can only have one window manager running on a display at one time. you can have multiple displays running different window managers tho.
<messeup> i want to install ubuntu on my eee. it got xandros "which sucks imo" however i do not have a usb pen. is it possible to install it from a usb disk ? got a 300GB mybook usb disk,
<Shakedown> Anybody got suggestions for enabling direct rendering for 3D on my ATI card? I've tried all the xorg.conf suggestions I can find.
<phorensic> unop: Unless you virtualize one inside the other :-p
<bukowski> i have a laptop with an atheros AR5007 wifi card. wich package i need to install for it to work?
<unop> phorensic, that still constitutes multiple displays
<blue112> "/usr/lib/dpkg/methods/apt/update: line 42:  9943 Erreur du bus           $APTGET $OPTS "$APT_OPT0" "$APT_OPT1" update"
<blue112> :/
<pike_> Shakedown: might ask in #radeonhd or #radeon
<polishpaul> So how would i go about changing the window manager? Drop to shell, then run startx with another config or something? <--- confused
<Shakedown> Ah, thank you
<pike_> polishpaul: alot of wms have a --replace switch so in term youd do  windowmanager --replace   or just kill one and launch the other
<phorensic> polishpaul: look for the sessions button upon login, select the manager you wish to log in to (assuming it is installed)
<mchan> does anyone know if X forwarding works while SSH chaining? e.g., i log into a login server and then log into a terminal. will i be able to X forward from the terminal to the login server then to my machine?
<woo> can anyone help with permissions using a live disk and an IQ00 user?
<Titan8990> polishpaul: if it does not have a graphical login, you will have to do some configuring to get it to go
<Jordan_U> polishpaul, You can usually switch to a different window manger ( note, not desktop environment ) by running "window-manager-name --replace"
<Titan8990> polishpaul: if you are looking to "switch" to a different WM, as in use it all the time instead of another
<pike_> mchan: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/excerpt/ssh_11/index3.html
<unop> polishpaul, yea, that's the idea .. but see xinit(1) instead ..  something like.   xinit /path/to/xinitrc -- /path/to/X :2  # to start an x session on display 2
<blue112> Problem fixed, the solution was to move the two bin files in /var/cache/apt/ into a temp directory. Thanks for help :)
<Kidfork> I would like to make a playable DVD that i can play on my home DVD player, i currently have a .avi file, now how would i go about doing this?
<mchan> pike_: thanks
<nightrid3r> Kidfork: devede
<pike_> Kidfork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<kouya> how  do i update a program ? ive seen something like sudo apt-get update <package> ?   or do i have to uninstall > install newer version of the program?
 * macman leaves to test out airoscript
<LinuxJunke> not sure what i need for the option field in x
<Sanketsu> In gedit on my desktop running Ubuntu Intrepid, it's telling me that pluralized words like "words" or "fingers" are misspelled, where as "word" and "finger" is not.  Is there some way to get an updated dictionary for it?
<blue112> See you :)
<pike_> kouya: typically youd just sudo apt-get install gedit  then it would check to make sure its up to date if already installed
<LinuxJunke> identifier what do you put into that field in x for dektop resoulution smaller im trying 1024x768 but i need an identifier what do i use???
<hendrixski> HELP. my server can't seam to launch a process... so I tried "sudo shutdown -r now" and it didn't work.  now when I run top it has a few "Shutdown<defunct>" instances ... and I can't kill their pid's  :-(   what do I do?
<woo> can anyone help with permissions t copy my files from one machine to a backup drive, wile in a livedisk enviroment
<Jordan_U> hendrixski, Are you administering it remotely?
<hendrixski> Jordan_U, yes.  Through ssh
<pike_> woo: gksudo nautilus
<martin___> HI all, anyone who can help me with a RAID issue?
<phorensic> pike_: i think you can also use synaptic, aptitude to select packages for upgrade
<hendrixski> when I log out and wait a while still the same situation when I log back in
<martin___> I created a linux software RAID5 with 4 1TB disks, chunk size 128K and ext3 filesystem on it
<polishpaul> ok, more comin' atcha - i want to try a new distro, install it on my laptop (lenovo t61 centrino duo 2gb ram) - I want it to be as efficient as possible, yet a work horse. I'm checking out "CrunchBang Linux" - any other recommendation?
<pike_> woo: that doesnt address the root permissions issue but launches a file manager that has root permissions
<martin___> Now the issue is I have really reasonalbe read speeds but unacceptable slow write speeds: Writing is only done at 2,8MB/s
<pike_> phorensic: gui = bad :)
<woo> pike cool
<woo> Would my desktop and files on it all be in one folder?
<hendrixski> polishpaul, there's a home-brewed distro in Poland. ... no?   Try that.  Support the ojscysna
<woo> pike - Would my desktop and files on it all be in one folder?
<pike_> woo: so what do you want to do now?
<phorensic> pike_: haah true.. i think you can upgrade individual packages with sudo apt-get upgrade packagename
<polishpaul> hendrixski, hehe i'll check it out! woot!! :D
<LinuxJunke> pike can i give you a call man?? lol
<polishpaul> I see Ubuntulite...hmm
<woo> I'm trying to recover my files I'll then reinstall, I many months ago installed something and it screwed p my windows manager
<woo> I have forgotten as much as I learned in not using it
<adam__> Question: does anyone know of a tool that can take a "snapshot" of your system that you can turn into an install cd? I tried remastersys but it wasn't what I needed
<hendrixski> soo... Anybody help me reboot my server remotely?  sudo shutdown -r now    doesn't work. :-(
<pike_> woo: so what you want is to backup /home since that has all of your preferences and config and saved media and stuff?
<kouya> can anyone explain how i install moblock?
<Izinucs> adam_: partimage will mirror your partitions and allow you to "restore" them to another or the same drive
<Titan8990> adam__: rsync makes snapshots but I doubt you can make an install disk out of it
<woo> pike - i think so
<adam__> hmm
<pike_> woo: youre reinstalling ubuntu after this?
<Titan8990> adam__: and well as parted and dd
<adam__> Izinucs, Titan8990 : thanks, ill try those out
<woo> pike - yes or maybe another distro more suited to ham radio
<Izinucs> I'm trying to get Evolution to send an email via gmail.  I setup Imap on gmail and receive the headers and messages just fine.. I just can't get anything to send.. any suggestions?
<martin___> none who can tell me why I have such slow write speeds on my RAID5?
<Izinucs> woo. what are you looking for for ham stuff.?
<Titan8990> adam__: partimage that was mentioned by Izinucs it is a GUI for parted
<_martin___> Hi. On Hardy (latest LTS?) I typically tunnel vnc over ssh with ssh host -L5900:theremotehost:5905 ...then I run 'vncviewer localhost' everything works if I am not using gnome. When I use gnome, the ssh works, but when I use vncviewer it seems to connect but does not bring up any windows.
<Titan8990> martin___: RAID is slower than single disk....
<Titan8990> martin___: what type of RAID and how slow?
<adam__> Titan8990: looking at partimage now, looks like what I might need, thanks =)
<phorensic> Izinucs: Perhaps your gmail settings are not allowing
<Izinucs> Titan8990: is it? I thought is was it's own program.. there's a server and client package.. it's also available on the live "rescue cd"
<martin___> titan: I understand but 2,8MB/s is far too slow right? Even for RAID5
<woo> all sorts, some packet apps, some sstv, most of teh progies i'm used to are unfortunatly windows onlys and a pain under wine but we shall see.
<Izinucs> phorensic: works in thunderbird just not Evo
<martin___> Titan8990: It's a linux software raid mdadm
<martin___> Titan8990: with 4x1TB
<pike_> woo: ok cool so basically youll boot livecd then plug in a usb pendrive that should automount.  then youll gksudo nautilus in a terminal to open a root file manager and copy/paste anything in /media/sda2 to /media/usb where sda2 is your current harddrive.  hopefully the livecd automounts the hard drive but if not just sudo fdisk -l to find your partitions and then sudo mkdir /media/temp then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/tmp where sda1
<Titan8990> martin___: That would be why, your CPU has to do ALL the work for the RAID
<phorensic> Izinucs: thunderbird is way cooler than evo anyway.. hmm maybe wrong port selected, its gotta be a setting somewhere.. require encryption???
<pike_> woo: typically id create a tar file of home that i could untar elsewhere
<Izinucs> woo.  in synaptic package manager there is a whole section on ham stuff.. another distro probably won't have as much "out of the box" selection.. please use my nick in replys so I can see that you are talking to me.. enter the first few characters and hit tab
<Titan8990> martin___: You should consider a real RAID controller if you want to get good performance out of RAID
<martin___> Titan8990: well the mdraid process is only using 10% of the CPU
<Titan8990> Izinucs: I just checked, you are right, I was thinking of qtparted
<woo> pike - i'm trying it now on the ther laptop, I have 3 in front of me at the moment lol
<Izinucs> phorensic: no encryption. but signing yes.. openpgp.. doesn't seem to have an option for entering a port number though..like thunderbird.
<pike_> woo: id second using ubuntu for ham but there are som ham specific distros at distrowatch
<phorensic> Izinucs: I recall there being a gmail support on how to configure for various clients.. I'd look at that
<Titan8990> martin___: you will still never see good performance from a softRAID5, typically you would only do a RAID1 or RAID0 with softRAID
<phorensic> Izinucs: any reason to keep evolution?
<Titan8990> martin___: I personally wouldn't even do that
<Izinucs> pike_: what makes them ham specific?  just forks with different splash screens?
<martin___> Titan8990: Ok, so 2,8MB/s is normal, even for software raid?
<cbwcjw> Izinucs: http://mail.google.com/support/?ctx=gmail&hl=en&labs=1
<mfdavid> yey! my sound works now =)
<ratpoison> hello! ubuntu 8.10 usr. I have port forwarding issues. How can I be sure that it's the router that is to blame and not the OS?
<Titan8990> martin___: I have not personally tested it, so I couldn't tell you if those particular numbers are off but I can tell you that slow is normal...
<pike_> Izinucs: radio stuff preloaded i guess.. like 'security' and pentesting distros
<phorensic> mfdavid: what was it? Just needed to blacklist the onboard card???
<Izinucs> phorensic: did look at it.. that's how I got thunderbird working.. and mutt.. but evo has calendar support etc. which I use in business.. I've been looking at OBM which is in the repos.. intranet web based.. http://obm.org/doku.php
<woo> pike - (and pho...) ubuntu it is then. there was knoppix as I can't boot it propally i will give it a miss.
<Izinucs> pike_: pretty lame for a fork.. the packages are too easy to install. most anyway..
<mfdavid> phorensic: yes. just put on the blacklist and now its working fine. Anyway, i think its a bug... but at least its working now.
<Jordan_U> ratpoison, what problem are you having specifically?
<phorensic> Izinucs: Is there no calander addon for thunderbird? And also isn't that what songbird does too?
<phorensic> mfdavid: Glad you got it to work
<mfdavid> phorensic: :) thanks for ur help.
<Jack_Sparrow> phorensic sunbird?
<laeg-fail> i'm reinstalling my root partition and i have the root partition set to mount point: / - can someone just confirm that it's necessary for me to set my old almost full /home dir partition's mount point to /home and that doing so won't delete it or create a second home folder?
<ratpoison> Jordan_U: My ports appear "closed" for incoming traffic, even though I have disabled the firewall (completely temporarily) and I have configured the router
<Titan8990> Izinucs: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<Izinucs> phorensic: yes.. songbird does work.. ascetically it's not great.. I actually like kmail/address/calendar etc.. but it hasn't been the stablest..
<phorensic> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/ Jack_Sparrow
<Titan8990> ratpoison: closed means there is no daemon listening on the port, "filtered" or "stealthed" typically means its being blocked by a firewall
<Jordan_U> ratpoison, Could it be your ISP ?
<unop> phobos_, songbird is not sunbird :)
<ratpoison> Jordan_U: no, I specifically asked them and they said they're not blocking
<pike_> ratpoison: add a line like Port 1234 in sshd_config and restart ssh. see if you can telnet to that port then or something
<phorensic> unop: ahha yah thats what i meant to type
<phorensic> unop: But i am phrensic not phobos :-p now were even
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hi all! I have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051267. How can I tell whether iwlagn is the right wireless driver for me?
<Izinucs> Titan8990: forgot to mention.. I have pop access working just fine. just not on the imap side.. :( looking at the link though for tips and hints.. thanks.
<LinuxJunke> anyone still helping me with this isssue in here
<phorensic> unop: phorensic**
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Still on that display issue?
<unop> phorensic, bah .. anyway.  http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<LinuxJunke> yes sir
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Did you try reinstalling the restricted drivers?
<LinuxJunke> everything loads fine just you cannot see the the bottom of the desktop and the top no toolbars threshold is too damn big
<LinuxJunke> yes tried reinstalling the restricted drivers correct
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: As far as I remember you changed graphics cards then your display took a dive?
<Izinucs> Titan8990: the link helped.. encryption was the key.. ssl for outbound smtp stuff and tls for inbound stuff.  Thanks.
<LinuxJunke> yes
<Titan8990> izmaelis: excellent
<ratpoison> Titan8990:  nmap  79.103.184.197 -p 6891 -PN tells me my port is "closed"
<laeg-fail> i'm reinstalling my root partition and i have the root partition set to mount point: / - can someone just confirm that it's necessary for me to set my old almost full /home dir partition's mount point to /home and that doing so won't delete it or create a second home folder?
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Ok yes this is where you have to look at the specs of your Display, and edit the settings in sudo vidia-settings to match those of your display.
<estudiante> Dumb question, please don't tell me RTFM: How to make a wget download to another directory without cd to ti?
<fuxxy> woot, got ubuntu back.
<Titan8990> ratpoison: you are scanning your WAN IP, try your machines local address
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Or mayhe your tv has an option to adjust the aspect ratio??
<LinuxJunke> negative 16:9 dosent work
<fuxxy> estudiante, if you prefix your question with "please don't tell me to RTFM", chances are you are going to get exactly that response.
<LinuxJunke> 32 inch crt television
<Titan8990> ratpoison: also, you usually need to disable the security features of the router....
<ratpoison> Titan8990: I know, shouldn't I do that if I want to check if I'm remotely accessible?
<estudiante> fuxxy: and so?
<fuxxy> estudiante, especially when a 'wget --help' will tell you.
<LinuxJunke> max res is 1024x768
<LinuxJunke> gforce fx5500 works flawlessly
<Titan8990> ratpoison: yes but have you already established that it is local network accessible?
<Titan8990> ratpoison: that always comes first
<Felix_>  /server localhost
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: It's hard for me to help with display issues when Im not there to help you test
<ratpoison> Titan8990: true... retried with 127.0.0.1 and it STILL says it's closed
<fuxxy> estudiante, 'wget -P /some/directory http://url.org/filename.php'
<laeg-fail> i'm reinstalling my root partition and i have the root partition set to mount point: / - can someone just confirm that it's necessary for me to set my old almost full /home partition's mount point to /home and that doing so won't delete it or create a second home folder?
<Titan8990> ratpoison: the daemon isn't listening then....
<estudiante> fuxxy: It will, but will also flow me out with a lot of info, I'd like to learn about naturally,but, seeing that there's almot 1 at night here I just preferred to ask
<mrglinux> in Mozilla Firefox 3.0.5  on ubuntu 8.10 when i want save a page and create folder after my folder create firfox doesn't open that folder and if i press save my page save in current folder not new folder... ago was not this ..  is it a bug ?
<pike_> LinuxJunke: good thing im on arch atm http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=42821
<Titan8990> ratpoison: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<fuxxy> estudiante, well, I just gave your answer.
<Titan8990> ratpoison: or: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Titan8990> ratpoison: if you have changed a config file
<estudiante> fuxxy: Didn't want to upset or irritate, thank you very much.
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: The modes are probably not all being read by new card and thus you need to input them manually in xorg
<exodus_ms> wget -mk -w 20 -np webPage.html /path/to/dir/
<ratpoison> Titan8990: yes I got that, wait
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: But I can't help too much with that from here
<pike_> LinuxJunke: one channel to try might be #mythtv-users im sure they have alot of exp with setting up tvout
<phorensic> LinuxJunke: Remeber you will most likely have to restart your x session in order for the changes to appear
<phorensic> pike_: LinuxJunke: That is a very good idea
#ubuntu 2009-01-27
<n00bzy> i need some asistance using snort-mysql + base + ossec on a server install
<Titan8990> n00bzy: you probably want to see the snort IRC
<Titan8990> n00bzy: snort is a very advanced topic
<laeg-fail> pike_: you spoke to me about this earlier on
<laeg-fail> i'm reinstalling my root partition and i have the root partition set to mount point: / - can someone just confirm that it's necessary for me to set my old almost full /home partition's mount point to /home and that doing so won't delete it or create a second home folder?
<mrglinux> no solution ?
<laeg-fail> i just need to be certain before i proceed with the installation because the data in /home part is so valuable
<pike_>  laeg-fail yep
<laeg-fail> pty :D
<laeg-fail> ty
<pike_> laeg-fail: wait
<laeg-fail> LOL
<laeg-fail> ok
<pike_> laeg-fail: is /home on a seperate partition than / at the moment?
<laeg-fail> yes
<estudiante> fuxxy: Well, you were right, "wget --help|grep directory" would've done the trick, thanks anyway.
<laeg-fail> well at the moment there is no /
<laeg-fail> i deleted it by mistake
<laeg-fail> but /home has always had its own partition
<puff> pike_: Okay, plugging in that ubuntu drive now...
<pike_> laeg-fail: ok in the ubuntu install choose 'manual' option and setup /home as mounted to /home before you write changes to disk make sure that the /home mount point is set to 'do not format' to be honest im normally so paranoid i setup home in fstab after the install but that should do it
<pike_> laeg-fail: manually setup partition table i mean
<messeup> is there a ubuntu eee channel ?
<phorensic> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<puff> pike_: Gotta live boot CD. I'm a little unclear on steps 3, sudo grub,  and 4, root (sdb1) and 5, setup (sda)
<laeg-fail> pike. yeah it's not set to format - any chance this will create two /home dirs there? laeg and laeg2 maybe?
<messeup> phorensic hehe.. can people stop eee ing :P i asked if ther was a channel not a howto :p
<laeg-fail> is it definitely necessary to tell the OS where the /home dir is or will it not just see it and see who has permission to it
<laeg-fail> ?
<pike_> laeg-fail: no ive used it before it mounts it and uses that for /home just like a /boot or whatever partition it should just work as long as you dont accidentally tell it to format the partition
<pike_> laeg-fail: with ext3 all perms will be preserved as long as you create the same user name
<per_bits> i need some asistance using snort-mysql + base + ossec on a server install.. does anyone have experience with this setup
<DasBaum> jemand bock auf quiznight?
<chronofire> my sound doesnt work it worked earlier what are possible reasons?
<n2diy> what is the equiv. to fdisk in Ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> messeup: check the link from 'eee ing' there is info on IRC channel there ;P
<pike_> puff: you have more than one hard drive in the new case?
<laeg-fail> ok pike_ thanks, lets roll it :)
<pike_> laeg-fail: remember i am not responsible for any monetary damage that may result :)
<laeg-fail> tell it to my lawyer :D
<laeg-fail> tell me, for the next install, does it matter much which sda has /, /home, linux swap and other os?
<laeg-fail> pike_
<Blice> Hi, how do I go about manually installing a GTK theme in Ubuntu? Usually I would just drop the folder containing the gtk2.0 folder into my /usr/share/themes, however, when I did this in Ubuntu the theme doesn't show up under "Controls" in the customize dialog in appearance settings.
<puff> pike_: As it turns out, no, only one sata cable availabe, so it's trying to boot off the installed hard drive.
<pike_> laeg-fail: not really in the old days people used to say to make swap first on the disk but anymore.. it doesnt matter
<Halai> I am experiencing a bug which is exactly the same as described in Bug 225975 in Launchpad. The issue has been confirmed resolved but I'm not sure how to resolve it on my end. Could someone help me out please
<phorensic> messeup: #ubuntu-eeepc
<pike_> puff: so it should be trying to boot from that hd and looking at that mbr.  it doesnt boot ubuntu though?  ubuntu is already on the hard drive?
<per_bits> if i am in need of some assistance how do i go about getting help? do i just spam my question untill i get a response in here?
<Alice22> hello i have a little problem my mouse left button has the setting changed how can i make it back like it was first time ? can eny whone help i can`t use my left, action button from my laptop ....
<phorensic1> messeup: checking the links probably wouldn't hurt right?
<pike_> per_bits: usually just ask and wait like 5 min before asking again
 * phorensic1 agrees with pike
<per_bits> thank pike
<puff> It appears that it did indeed boot from the old installed ubuntu drive.
<marry> when I watch streaming videos from firefox I cannot play any music or video in my hard. but when I close firefox and try to play it goes well. Anyway to fix this?
<powertool08> per_bits: Sometimes that works but not always, I'd ask google again and maybe in #snort, then check back here in ~30 min when new people have joined
<puff> It also appears that this keyboard is nonfunctional, looking for a functional one.
<Halai> I am experiencing a bug which is exactly the same as described in Bug 225975 in Launchpad. The issue has been confirmed resolved but I'm not sure how to resolve it on my end. Could someone help me out please
<pike_> puff: yeah i mean if all you did is switch motherboard and stuff but kept hard drive order then only thing you may need to worry about is the video card driver if that has changed
<Blice> Hi, how do I go about manually installing a GTK theme in Ubuntu? Usually I would just drop the folder containing the gtk2.0 folder into my /usr/share/themes, however, when I did this in Ubuntu the theme doesn't show up under "Controls" in the customize dialog in appearance settings.
<Imaginativeone_> how do I fix my streaming videos from chopping?
<phorensic1> Blice: I think there is an installer for those.. appearances maybe?
<Blice> phorensic1: I know but I need to know how to do it manually, that was my question :x
<pike_> Blice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy  may have something
<phorensic1> Blice: you mean through a commandline?
<per_bits> powertools their is a #snort channle here
<Blice> phorensic1: No I mean through copying files over.
<phorensic1> Blice: ie. you dont have the original package?
<Halai> How do I go about going from kernel linux-image-2.6.27-* to linux-image-2.6.26-*
<powertool08> per_bits: On freenode yes, type "/join #snort"
<mrglinux> my firefox open as offline always also i disable oofline
<Blice> phorensic1: I have the folder with the gtk folder inside of it for installing. On my usual distrobution I just drop it into /usr/share/themes and it works fine, but not in Ubuntu.
<phorensic1> Blice: hmm is it system preferences appearance.. then install? Is that the one you mean?
<pike_> Halai: ls /boot and see if it is already installed as an old kernel if that is the case then you can just replace the kernel name and initrc in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pike_> Halai: by gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Halai> pike thanks.
<woo> pike - I think I might have cracked it thanks to you. It seems to be copying. I guess this takes the permissons away from the copy?
<ayfon> how do i change tab count of nano?
<sanguisdex> so I am about the get a new phone, donr want/need a smart phone, but want to sync it with my codel sugestionsmputer, any mo
<throwt> is there anything wrong with sending email to track.e.com where it's configured in bind like "track.e.com. A 1.2.3.4" "track.e.com. MX 10 track.e.com"
<sanguisdex> computer.  any model sugestions *
<pike_> woo: running nautilus as root is kinda the cheating way of doing it but it gets around those permissions problems
<woo> pike - cool, many thanks
<root> hey, can someone tell me how to fix my resolution
<woo> pike - i understand i thinks
<ryanakca> How can I manage remote IMAP mailboxes from the CLI? (Rename some, move others under mailbox foo, delete bar, create baz, etc)
<ryanakca> root: What's wrong with it? Too high, too low?
<phorensic1> root you can use the resolution option in system-preferences-screen resolution
<mrglinux>  firefox doesn open folder  , after i create new folder .. how can solve it? i want when i create folder that folder selected and when i press enter go to new folder and with second enter save my page
<root> ryanakca: i had 1280x800 then i tried getting hdmi screen to work with it it didnt tried switching back to my old display it worked but xorg
<root> is mest up now
<phorensic1> root you can also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ryanakca> root: Tried restarting X (Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) or try what phorensic1 says
<root> phorensic1: thats it :) i tried reconfigure xserver, xserver-config, xorg
<root> and other stuff
<root> ryanakca: i already tried that lots :)
<mrglinux> does any one read my problem ?
<root> hmm
<phorensic1> root remember to try tab autocomplete if you forget some commands
<pike_> root: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  or just the tail end of it?
<root> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only asked me about my keyboard
<pike_> root: it autodetects most stuff but it is re-writting the config file
<phorensic1> root nvidia card?
<Titan8990> root: that is because you didn't sudo it
<pike_> or that :)
<spencercornyn> hello i use wubi to install ubuntu... where can is the location of windows in file manager?
<Titan8990> root: it should ask you about everything except for video card, with current setting already highlighted
<phorensic1> spencercornyn: hmmm try the places tab?
<Alinon> any memtest guru's in the house?
<spencercornyn> it just shows computer
<phorensic1> try network places?
<Perogies> I have suse installed on my computer in a dual boot with ubuntu. Can I run that suse install at the same time as ubuntu?
<mrglinux> nobody don't pay attention to me?
<Alinon> for some reason when i run memtest it shows different timings and mhz then the bios does
<spencercornyn> phorensic1: there is no windows partition as wubi installed ubuntu inside windows...
<n8tuser> Perogies -> only if one is running on a VM
<root> alright :) http://ross.plan9.de/xorg
<pike_> spencercornyn: i THINK wubi creates a ext2 or fat formatted file in windows and then boots that? if that is the case then you couldnt navigate to it in windows
<root> no its an intel
<root> and yes i ran it as root im not stupid :)
<phorensic1> spencercornyn: true but i was thinking it would pick it up through the workgroup? I've never tried wubi and for good reasons :-p
<bamboo> disappearedng
<Titan8990> Perogies: yes, with special configuration and VM, I have "heard" it could be done
<werdnum> There's a better method than Wubi.
<Perogies> xen or virtual box
<phorensic1> pike_: he wants to navigate to windows withiin linux not the otherway around from what i can tell
<Perogies> or what?
<pike_> phorensic1: oh :)
<n8tuser> Perogies -> openvz too
<puff> pike_: well, it's a web server, so it looks all cool.
<root> anyoen make anything of that file?
<disappearedng> what?
<pike_> root: i got a 403 on that link
<njs_> Can I have anyone's xorg.conf file? Nothing is working, and I can't bother to learn the syntax and read my laptop
<njs_> 's specs.
<phorensic1> root yes access denied
<Alinon> for some reason when i run memtest it shows different timings and mhz then the bios does - like it should show ddr1066, but memtest is showing like 935 O.o
<phorensic1> root use pastebin
<Titan8990> njs_: what video card are you using?
<spencercornyn> phorensic1: i am in linux and want to navigate to windows folders with nautilus... where is the folder... wubi was my installer and there is no partition
<root> no pastebin, ill chmod it :)
<unop> root, you'll have to populate xorg.conf yourself .. the new xorg is supposed to be autoconfiguring
<njs_> It's from Nvidia.
<phorensic1> spencercornyn: I understand this, i am not sure where this would be as i havent used wubi.. did you look in /media?
<Titan8990> njs_: using proprietary or open source drivers?
<root> alrighty
<root> y'all can read the fiel now
<njs_> I *think* their proprietary.
<mrglinux> gnome-system-monitor doesn't run in user and crash before viewing the window
<njs_> Woops, I mean they're
<spencercornyn> phorensic1: yes i did...
<brotherhand> I'm having some unexplained sound breakup from jack, can anybody cast some light on this? no xruns, dsp generally stays under 5%, no messages or system log to explain it...
<n8tuser> njs_ -> try dexconf     man dexconf
<root> i just did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -a
<root> @.@
<njs_> It works, but the res is 800x600
<kouya> spencercornyn: you can click Places > Computer > Filesystem > host (if you installed useing wubi)
<pike_> root: were you trying to use another port on the vid card and then then happened?  its like it needs to be told to use vga or something
<Titan8990> njs_: http://pastebin.com/m129c52b5
<weatherkid> Hey can someone help me ? I am trying to convince my BOE to switch to Edubuntu LSTP. I need facts, figures, PowerPoint. Everything. Thanks a million!
<mrglinux> gnome-system-monitor doesn't run in user and crash before viewing the window
<Titan8990> njs_: be warned of the resolution.... you will probably want to change that
<spencercornyn> kouya: is that the filesystem? i was able to access it sometime ago.. and it showed windows files... == in an actual folder
<njs_> Wow, you must have a huge monitor...
<njs_> Thanks.
<kouya> spencercornyn: yes i pick up my windows files form /host ^^
<Titan8990> njs_:its a 24 but I have seen that resolution on 17' laptop screens
<spencercornyn> oh ok... kouya thanks... so how can i scan it with clamav... do i write just /host? or root/host? etc?
<cyphase> if i want to access samba via ssh forwarding, what port do i have to forward? 138?
<kouya> (sorry i installed ubuntu 3 days ago)  i dont know
<Titan8990> njs_: if you want to change it to the open source drivers you just change: Driver "nvidia"     to:    Driver "nv"
<spencercornyn> ok thanks...
<cbwcjw> weatherkid: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/intro-why.html
<root> hmm idk
<root> im jsut using my laptpo
<Titan8990> njs_: and comment: 	Option	"Composite"	"enable"
<root> laptop default monitor
<cbwcjw> weatherkid: http://www.edubuntu.org/Documentation
<n2diy> what is the equiv. to fdisk in Ubuntu?
<kouya> antivirus is it nessesary?
<rascal999> im trying to install webcam on ubuntu and it works on this machine but not another (same ubuntu distro) dmesg here http://pastebin.com/d554ed8cc
<Titan8990> n2diy: ubuntu has the fdisk command
<root> the problem arrised when i tried plugging a hdtv to my laptop
<root> with hdmi port and used gnome-display settings
<n2diy> Titan8990: thanks, will it run from a floppy?
<padi> hi all
<Titan8990> n2diy: no but you can use it from the live cd.... or from an install or liveCD of really any linux distro
<pike_> rascal999: do you have access to the old computer?  can you plug in the webcam and do a lsmod to see what driver its loading?
<padi> about procmail: how can I make it apply the rules to mails, that are in my INBOX rather than only for new incoming mails?
<Xintruder> Does ubuntu come with more drivers installed, or windows xp?
<Xintruder> where do i find this comparison information
<padi> I meant: "... that are ALREADY in my inbox"
<rascal999> pike_: the computer it works on or the other?
<n2diy> Titan8990: ok, I'm trying to take a Windows drive to bare metal, and restore it.
<cptr13> Xintruder...I cant say for sure but I'd have to guess Ubuntu.  Ubuntu detects most my stuff out of the box consistantly.  With Vista, I have to load them from the driver disc
<pike_> rascal999: the computer that works.  im wondering if you need to maybe blacklist a module or modprobe a diff module
<rascal999> videodev               43136  1 sn9c102
<Titan8990> n2diy: do you have a linux install or livecd?
<rascal999> on the one it doesn't work
<rascal999> videodev               29440  2 gspca,sn9c102
<root> bah
<n2diy> Titan8990: yes I do.
<root> @.@
<rascal999> on the other
<rascal999> gspca, i swear i installed that on the other machine
<Titan8990> n2diy: you can use that, just do sudo fdisk from the terminal
<n2diy> Titan8990: ok, thanks.
<puff> Hm.
<Titan8990> padi: procmail is a delivery agent, I am not sure it can be configured to modify mail already in your inbox
<puff> pike_: Interesting.... so I'm tooling along fine, doing a mysqldump on the old ubuntu drive, actually at this point I'm gzipping up the mysqldump file, and the console prints "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" and now the keyboard doesn't work.
<padi> Titan8990: I agree, but it's 3000 mails that need to be sorted somehow...
<kitche> padi: have to use your email client or something to sort it out
<gbear14275> is this the correct way to restart apache? apachectl -k graceful
<Titan8990> padi: mbox or maildir format?
<gbear14275> and does that work on apache2?
<padi> Titan mbox
<padi> Titan8990: mbox
<|Zippo|> anybody is having DVD/CD recorders troubles?
<somethingtodo> anyone else have issues playing cnn video?  Hulu and youtube play okay, but CNN has like 1-2 second feezes every few seconds... makes it unwatchable.  Not sure if it's a bandwidth thing or something with flash...
<phorensic> with brasero it was failing k3b was working for me |Zippo|
<mortuis99> is there a way to see a list of installed apps/packages?
<padi> well, I keep googling, thnx Titan8990
<redvamp128> |Zippo|:  I did for a while -- but for me gnomebaker worked.. Brasero just kept giving errors..
<|Zippo|> redvamp128: it even not opening my DVDs
<mortuis99> is there a way to see a list of installed apps/packages? in command line?
<rdog> всем привет
<ortsvorsteher> !ru | rdog
<ubottu> rdog: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<redvamp128> !ru rdog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru rdog
<redvamp128> !ru | rdog
<redvamp128> |Zippo|:  I thought you were talking about burning them
<|Zippo|> also
<thehook_> Hello =) I have made a simple shell script to convert a all fresh Ubuntu 8.10 install into a up and running up-to-date lightweight Nginx webserver with PHP support and MySQL, automatically with only one required user input (MySQL root password). And I would love some feedback! And maybe someone have some suggestions on how I can avoid the big blue screen asking for MySQL password? The script are located on http://insecure.no/2009/01/easy-n
<thehook_> ginx-php-and-mysql-installer-script/
<somethingtodo> mortuis99:   dpkg --get-selections
<redvamp128> |Zippo|:  to play dvd's you may need to look at this page.. it is what got them playing for me.... on my other system How-To: Play DVD under Ubuntu | Debian/Ubuntu Tips & Tricks <http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux>
<Enissay> Is there a way to download files from megaupload/rapidshare using wget?
<rdog> no  ru ?(
<jrib> Enissay: sure, google "rapidshare wget"
<Titan8990> Enissay: there are also GUI clients as well
<Enissay> i'm searching...
<redvamp128> |Zippo|:  also look at this page RestrictedFormats - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats>
<jrib> Enissay: the first result is decent
<|Zippo|> redvamp128: it's not
<Cpudan80> thehook_: paste that link on one line
<BillyBoy9> Is shizzle on?
<Bitfish> thehook_, you are using lighttpd in your script, not nginx
<mortuis99> somethingtodo how can i print the output to a text file?
<Bitfish> thehook_, besides that, its very (very very) poorly written
<jrib> mortuis99: COMMAND > FILE
<redvamp128> |Zippo|: that is what got mine to play -- that and also turning compiz off.....
<Bitfish> thehook_, and probably pretty insecure
<thehook_> Cpudan80: http://insecure.no/2009/01/easy-nginx-php-and-mysql-installer-script/
<woo> would I be able to repair an installation just by clicking the instal link on the live disk desktop
<Cpudan80> thehook_: can you just post the source code? I cant download anything atm
<Bitfish> thehook_, thats not nginx in your script :)
<thehook_> Bitfish: it is nginx, but it uses spawn-fcgi from the lighttpd package
<somethingtodo> mortuis99:  redirect the output to a file:    yourcommand > thefile.txt
<Cpudan80> and Im for sure not going to execute it as root ;-)
<DoctaEntropy> Hello, I need some help. I tried to mount my external hard drive, and have had some difficulties. It's a western digital 500GB that I formatted to NTFS not too long ago and pretty much all it has is a lot movies. I just installed a dual boot with ubuntu, and wanted to mount it. I created the mount point /media/external1 and then modified /etc/fstab. However, when I try to mount it, it tells me I have to force it. So when I do
<Bitfish> thehook_, its still very poorly written
<Bitfish> thehook_, you don't even check if the user has root rights
<thehook_> Bitfish: that's why im looking for feedback and help :) It is basically just ripped apart from some tutorials and inserted in a shell script
<Brack10> Hi
<Bitfish> thehook_, you have to completely rewrite the script, to make it useful
<woo> would I be able to repair an installation just by clicking the instal link on the live disk desktop
<Brack10> Ubuntu isn't detecting my LCD flat panel's max resolution, so I edited xorg.conf per the forums to make it force the setting and I've had no luck.  Can anyone help?
<thehook_> Bitfish: any suggestions on what "features" the script should have? I'm not the worlds best shell scripter but I can always learn :P
<Bitfish> Brack10, did you installed the newest drivers for your videocard?
<Cpudan80> Brack10: you want to use xrandr
<Cpudan80> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Brack10> Bitfish: yep
<Brack10> Cpudan80: okey dok, thanks
<Bitfish> Brack10, okay, see the link above then
<Cpudan80> Brack10: that assumes your drivers are OK
<Cpudan80> Brack10: fyi LVDS is a laptop screen (the article talks about it)
<thehook_> Bitfish: Any chance of you wanting to help me with it? If you think it may be interesting of course :)
<Bitfish> thehook_, first of all, you have to do some checks, like if the user has root rights, etc
<somethingtodo> anyone else have issues playing cnn video?  Hulu and youtube play okay, but CNN has like 1-2 second feezes every few seconds... makes it unwatchable.  Not sure if it's a bandwidth thing or something with flash...  anyone having that same issue?
<Brack10> ok
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  could you provide a link to the video you are having isues to...
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  and also is it Cnn usa or international?
<somethingtodo> cnn usa:   http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/26/costello.obama.hate.groups.cnn
<xMopx> Anyone know if putting a 2.5" sata drive in an enclosure intended for 3.5" sata drives work?
<thehook_> xMopx: does the connectors fit?
<corinth> Can anyone guess as to about how long it'll take to get KDE 4.2 into the repos?
<mortuis99> somethingtodo thank you.  im at a linux club meeting
<usr13> corinth: No
<_Vi_> corinth: it will be awhile
<ricardo> hi need some help with resolv.conf
<corinth> _Vi_: What's your definition of "a while"?
<_Vi_> !latest | corinth (And this is why)....
<ubottu> corinth (And this is why)....: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ayfon> hello i have written a program that checks if samba is stopped and if so starts it. the problem is, to test the program i stopped samba and run the program with sudo. everything was ok. then i tried to add the program to cron, i added the program to the crontab of root to run once in every 5 minutes, stopped samba, and waited for 5 minutes. after 5 minutes i've seen nothing is changed. i have checked the file /var/log/syslog
<njs_> The new Xorg.conf didn't work; it can't find any screens...
<dtolj> I have created a new umask in /etc/profiles, how to apply it?
<usr13> ricardo: What do you need?
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  For me it is doing it-- 8.04.2 and flash 9
<ricardo> the connection overwrite my dns in resolv.conf, using gnome ppp
<_Vi_> corinth: because ubuntu doesnt focus on bleeding edge software
<ricardo> any help
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  though I think it is not a Ubuntu Issue but a Flash issue.. You have version 9,0,152,0 installed
<usr13> ricardo: Basically you need nameserver ###,###,##,#
<ricardo> how usr13?
<Titan8990> ricardo: dhcp will write your resolv.conf, are you using dhcp?
<ricardo> yes
<guest164827> what is the channel for NetworkManager?
<ricardo> sure it overwrites it
<MydNyteFlyte12> Hi everyone!  Need help with an external HDD using Super Ubuntu....formatted and external 1TB USB HDD in ext3 and having issues.  I can unmount and mount, and unable access file that was created and and have no persmission to write or read..............
<ricardo> dns 11.12.13.14
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what channel is used for vid help?
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  though I can see that pausing the video and waiting to play until whole bar turns red -- fully loaded it does not skip the sound as bad.
<ricardo> how can i avoid overwriting?
<Titan8990> ricardo: no, I didn't think it overwrote it....
<usr13> ricardo: cat >> nameserver    hit enter and then a line:  nameserver ###.###.##.#   and then Ctrl-D
<Kornhole> quick and stupid question: I just changed my resolution to something WAY too small, and can't get it back because the screen resolution window is cut off, can anyone tell the the keyboard shortcuts to get the resolution changed? (I'm on 8.10 btw)
<cornwall> hi, I've been working towards getting a bug proposed and someone mentioned sending the bug upstream
<somethingtodo> revamp128:  huh... according to about:plugins, 8.10 has flv set to be played by:  Totem Web Browser Plugin 2.24.3
<cornwall> How would I go about that?
<usr13> ricardo: In other words, you must need a valid domain name server address after the word "nameserver" on a line by itself
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  when I click on the player it says flash is playing
<cornwall> all I can find at the moment are some wikis on what it is, not what to do
<ricardo> yes usr13 i have one
<ricardo> usr13 the problem is that it changes every time i reboot
<ricardo> i configured gnome ppp with my dns and resolv.conf too
<cellofellow> how do I re-enable a network printer that has been disabled because I tried to print while disconnected?
<usr13> ricardo: Oh, well then your router is giving out wrong info. The problem is with the router.
<ricardo> i dont have a router
<ricardo> i checked resolv.conf and it changes every time
<thehook_> Anyone know how to suppress the big blue screen asking for MySQL root password when installing mysql-server?
<bukowski> i have a Thompson TG585v7 router. can someone help me find the configuration page?
<usr13> ricardo: as long as  you have your system set to DHCP, then it's going to ask the router for IP info and enter it into the proper places, and that includes the nameserver IPs
<bukowski> how can i see the ip of my router?
<ricardo> usr13 how can i unset DHCP?
 * cellofellow figured it out, have open system-config-printer.
<usr13> ricardo: In other words, you have a DHCP server on your lan that is giving out a nameserver address, and if that nameserver address is wrong, you will have to change it.
<ricardo> usr13 how?
<usr13> ricardo: Set  to static
<ricardo> i have static dns
<CareBear\> hello all! is there anything I can do about the 8.10 install cd being incredibly slow when run in VMware ?
<redvamp128> burkmat:  should be able to use network tools traceroute
<Titan8990> ricardo: use the network manager or configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> ricardo: Use a static IP that is outside the pool that the DHCP server is using, set default route and add a valid nameserver IP to resolv.conf
<redvamp128> bukowski:  I mean -- shoudl be able to use network tools and traceroute
<Titan8990> CareBear\: I would use the alternate cd
<usr13> ricardo: You can use the natwork manager to do all that if you like.
<redvamp128> bukowski:  should be the second hop in that tool
<CareBear\> Titan8990 : ok? why is that? (talk technical, I've been running Linux for a long time, just never ubuntu)
<thehook_> bukowski: usually it is your IP address, except the last digit is .1 (ex your IP 192.168.1.103 then router probably is 192.168.1.1)
<Titan8990> CareBear\: the alternate CD is just an installer, no LiveCD
<Z_God> I'm trying to install jaunty, but it asks me for a mirror
<redvamp128> bukowski:  goto system -- administration -- the network tools -- the traceroute and should be the second hop in the trace
<Z_God> what can I fill in there?
<CareBear\> Titan8990 : ok, text based install? that sounds good.
<_Vi_> Z_God: join #ubuntu+1
<Z_God> ok, thx
<ricardo> ok thank you
<_Vi_> np
<Titan8990> CareBear\: it also helps to run the VM straight from an image if you are not already
<ricardo> i'm gonna try
<cornwall> There's a somewhat simple bug that's affecting the en_us locale that noone that it affects can sort out
<cornwall> the compose key is backwards
<ricardo> i'll be back
<cornwall> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/296216
<CareBear\> Titan8990 : the .iso you mean? sure, doing that already.
<Titan8990> CareBear\: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<CareBear\> Titan8990 : thanks!
<usr13> ricardo: Default gateway IP would be the routers IP
<Titan8990> CareBear\: np
<cornwall> any ideas?
<MydNyteFlyte12> Hi everyone!  Need help with an external HDD using Super Ubuntu....formatted and external 1TB USB HDD in ext3 and having issues.  I can unmount and mount, and unable access file that was created and and have no persmission to write or read.........any ideas???
<bruenig> what is super ubuntu
<adye> hi everyone.. ﻿i tried the lastest ubuntu lts  Hardy Heron  8.04 LTS ...and firefox.. video-plug in not work really good..any idea how i can resolve the issue??
<MydNyteFlyte12> just Ubutu with all all media apps installed
<ayfon> hello i have written a program that checks if samba is stopped and if so starts it. the problem is, to test the program i stopped samba and run the program with sudo. everything was ok. then i tried to add the program to cron, i added the program to the crontab of root to run once in every 5 minutes, stopped samba, and waited for 5 minutes. after 5 minutes i've seen nothing is changed. i have checked the file /var/log/syslog
<bruenig> why would you waste your time using something like that
<ayfon> who?
<bukowski> can someone please help me make a LAN between two ubuntu-pc's via crossover cable?
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12:
<LinuxJunke> still having issues with my 9400GT on my Tv
<kingbilly> the route command will tell you the default gateway/route
<MydNyteFlyte12> its really ubuntu 8.10
<MydNyteFlyte12> i should rephrase my question  :-)
<tsuna27> how do i change thee background while using compiz
<Titan8990> bukowski: did you configure both computers to have ips on the same network?
<comicinker1> help: can I use tar that way that it follows symbolic links? -h only strores a information about the link, and doesn't follow the directory it links to. please help
<Titan8990> tsuna27: the background behind the cube?
<bukowski> Titan8990, i dont know how to do this :(
<MydNyteFlyte12> Hi everyone!  Need help with an external HDD using Ubuntu 8.10....formatted and external 1TB USB HDD in ext3 and having issues.  I can unmount and mount, and unable access file that was created and and have no persmission to write or read..............
<tsuna27> titan8990 nope just the wallpaper
<somethingtodo> redvamp128:  it was compiz.   Disabling it fixed the issue...  doh.
<Titan8990> bukowski: let me see if I can find a guide
<adye> its a common problem... with LTS 8.04 ?   firefox surfing ...not reallly good..bug error, java bug, video bug.etc?and how i can resolve that
<Titan8990> tsuna27: right click -> change desktop background
<adye> ?
<MydNyteFlyte12> bruenig: your reply was empty
<bukowski> Titan8990, i'm goodgling for 1 hour :) i would really appreciate it if you could find me the right guide.
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12: your reasons for using super ubuntu are empty
<tsuna27> titan8990: thanks
<sanguisdex> so I am about the get a new phone, don't want/need a smart phone, but want to sync the addressbook and calender with evolution any suggestions
<sanguisdex> ?
<BCampbell> how does one make the "documents" folder in the home directory open the "my documents" folder on a windows ntfs partition?  is it a symlink I need?
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  yes  'ln -s oneplace  /path/to/otherplace
<redvamp128> somethingtodo:  also compiz messes with wine too-- so glad to hear you fixed the issue... For me -- pausing the videos and letting the buffer build up makes videos play the best for me.. (Road Runner Light here)
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, thanks
<adye> 8-)
<MydNyteFlyte12> bruenig: regardless are you able to assist with the external HDD issue?
<adye> so nobody use LTS 8.04?
<comicinker1> BCampbell: drag and drop while Alt pressed
<kingbilly> bukowski: keep in mind that new LAN will have to be on a different subnet than any other network devices you have on those computers (wireless, additional nic card)
<Titan8990> bukowski: look at the bottom of this article: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/426/5
<redvamp128> adye:  yes I have 8.04.2 here
<laeg> is there a guide on how to install up to date software that doesn't come from the repo, or than comes at a .tar.br2 file?
<bukowski> lets see...
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12: how are you mounting it
<Titan8990> bukowski: you need configure your addresses to that, or something similar to that
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12: are you trying to read and write as root
<bukowski> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the help channel for compiz etc
<BCampbell> comicinker1, will try thanks
<bukowski> ill try and tell you, Titan8990.
<redvamp128> adye:  I don' thave that issue -- videos play fine for me-- so do flash--
<adye> ok redvamp128... i have problem..with firefox.... video plug-in bug... java bug,  sometimes , flash bug with some animation too... and...more.... ? do you experience the same
<laeg> pike_: seems to have worked, needed to install flash, azureus and irssi so far though LD
<MydNyteFlyte12> bruenig: i cannot because I don't  have permission, I tried running commands in the terminal and still unable read and write
<exodus_ms> U-b-u-n-t-u: what chat client are you using?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> xchat
<redvamp128> adye:  goto about: Plugins and pastbin that page so I can know what version of what you have...
<comicinker1> MydNyteFlyte12: maybe the file system contains errors and is mounted read only
<adye> ok
<adye> redvampà
<lietzmk> java dosn't work on my ubuntu 8.10 how do debug it
<Titan8990> U-b-u-n-t-u: do /join #compiz-fusion
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks!
<exodus_ms> U-b-u-n-t-u: you can get a list of channels by going to Server->List of Channels, in the 'Find" box type 'Compiz'
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks exodus_ms
<exodus_ms> np
<adye> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; fr; rv:1.9.0.5) Gecko/2008121621 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.0.5
<laeg> pike_: seems to have worked, needed to install flash, azureus and irssi so far though LD
<laeg> ugh miss message
<U-b-u-n-t-u> and Titan8990 thanks to you too
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12: you don't have permission to be root?
<laeg> is there a guide on how to install up to date software that doesn't come from the repo, or than comes at a .tar.br2 file?
<bruenig> !compiling | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Titan8990> U-b-u-n-t-u: np
<redvamp128> adye:  here is my plugins.. http://pastebin.ca/1319121
<laeg> bruenig: does that apply to binaries?
<MydNyteFlyte12> comicinker1: suggesting that use another filesystem? trying to stay away from XP
<bruenig> laeg: that tutorial doesn't no
<laeg> bruenig: have you got one for me? :)
<Sonic_X> hi kira
<bruenig> laeg: it depends on the setup. It is pretty straight forward.
<laeg> the read me with the program says to put it in the azureus folder and run the script
<MydNyteFlyte12> bruenig: i can change to root in the terminal but can't access much else after that, not sure what I am doing wrong or if I missed a step
<laeg> bruenig: care to enlighten me?
<comicinker1> MydNyteFlyte12: you said it's ext3. it could have errors. have a look at dmesg, it will tell you if it contains errors
<bruenig> laeg: azureus is a garbage application, but what it wants you to do is extract and run a program in it
<adye> redvamp..where i go..to find plug-ins list
<adye> in firefox
<redvamp128> adye:  about:(nospace)plugins typed at the address bar
<laeg> bruenig: Start Azureus by running the script named 'azureus'; ex. "./azureus"
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12: so you have not tried to write files to the hard drive as a root user
<redvamp128> "about:plugins"
<redvamp128> that is a : and a p
<bruenig> laeg: extract the tarball, then run the script named azureus
<kittykat> anyone reporting problems connecting to ubuntuserver or freenode ? I can'T connect from my own comp , can,t fgure out why, I can connect toevery other channel no issue
<laeg> bruenig: bruenig but where is a good place to store the dir?
 * kittykat is usualy knonwn as Pelo
<mortuis99> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MydNyteFlyte12> comicinker1: okay thanks I formatted the external HDD with gparted
<bruenig> laeg: /opt
<redvamp128> adye:  type about: (no space between) plugins
<MydNyteFlyte12> bruenig: no not as yet, I tried running commands as root from the terminal...but nothing  :(
<redvamp128> adye:  for me pidgin keeps giving me strange faces
<comicinker1> MydNyteFlyte12: fsck might have done the job, too
<comicinker1> help: can I use tar that way that it follows symbolic links? -h only strores a information about the link, and doesn't follow the directory it links to. please help
<adye> ok where i past the result
<PSPdemon> what the hell
<adye> redvamp
<redvamp128> adye:  try pastebin.ca
<redvamp128> adye:  www.pastebin.ca
<realmatt> I have a problem with mplayer freezing on intrepid.  My mouse still moves however I can't change to a terminal or terminate mplayer I have to do a hard shutdown.
<bruenig> MydNyteFlyte12: ok so what you need to do is try to create a file as root in that partition
<Sonic_X> \Kira
<Sonic_X> you here
<axisys> my webcam is capable of catching audio.. how do I play it ?
<laeg> bruenig: i'm being told i don't have the right permissions. also, the dir is empty, is there any reason i don't store it with the rest of my programs wherever they are?
<axisys> for video I just use motion to /dev/video0
<adye> ok redvamp
<adye> here
<adye> http://pastebin.ca/1319125
<bukowski> i managed to make a wired network via crossover
<bruenig> laeg: because according to the filesystem hierarchy standard any program which does not follow the FHS conventions goes in /opt
<bukowski> but now how can i make filetransfer?
<redvamp128> adye:  at least I speak some francais -- oui= yes
<adye> ok at least..ihihih
<laeg> bruenig: ok, i'll google fhs conventions, can you tell me how to make it let me put a program there even though it says i don't have the right permissions?
<bruenig> laeg: you use root
<nuvene> hi im looking for some help installing a game in playonlinux
<adye> maybe i should change my ubuntu toward english! ... alll the room is english
<redvamp128> adye:  part of it could be you are running Flash 10-- for me I run 9
<redvamp128> !fr | adye
<ubottu> adye: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<redvamp128> adye:  Pm?
<laeg> bruenig: is there a way to perform a sudo file operation through gnome?
<adye> ok redvamp
<mortuis99> how do a clear the cache in synaptic?
<Titan8990> bukowski: are you able to ping one computer from the other?
<bukowski> Titan8990, i dont know how to ping. BUT it says "connec ted" to both of them, so i  suppose it is ok with the connection
<Titan8990> bukowski: were you able to set there addresses?
<bukowski> Titan8990, yes :)
<mortuis99> how do a clear the cache in synaptic?
<nuvene> im looking for help on installing games in playonlinux... I have one installed but i cant get another to install... The playonlinux room was dead
<Titan8990> bukowski: what addresses did you use? the same ones in the article?
<S7UMPY> hello world.
<bukowski> Titan8990, yes.
<totzillo> hi
<comicinker1> hi
<Titan8990> bukowski: get on the computer you gave the address 192.168.0.1 to, open a terminal, type: ping 192.168.0.2
<bukowski> Titan8990, ehm... to do this i have to disconnect the internet cable :)
<bukowski> i suppose that the network is... pingable, though :)
<mortuis99> how do a clear the cache in synaptic?
<Titan8990> bukowski: yes, you should be able to ping one computer from another
<poutine> Is there anyway to completely disable pulseaudio and switch back to primarily using alsa?
<Titan8990> bukowski: it will verify that the configuration is correct
<bukowski> Titan8990, supposing that i am, how can i transfer files?
<Mulder> i'm using the xserver-xorg-video-ati driver on an ati mobility radeon x300, ubuntu 8.10 and a thinkpad t43. the suspend to ram feature doesnt work at all. it makes my screen black and then the system becomes unresponsive.  is there any way to fix it? (fglrx driver works though)
<comicinker1> mortuis99: apt-get clean
<Titan8990> bukowski: what operating systems are the computers running?
<totzillo> is there a way to ssh into a remote machine and have the whole desktop redirected to the original machine and use a DISPLAY :1 so u can do ctl alt f8 and seee one desktop and ctl alt f7 for the other ?
<exodus_ms> poutine: I have a link to troubleshooting pulseaudio from the forums, do you want to take a look?
<poutine> no
<poutine> I want to disable it
<poutine> not troubleshoot it
<laeg> bruenig: cool, i have the dir now in my opt dir using the sudo cli, the read me says i just need to run the script azureus now and gives an example of ./azureus, but when i type that nothing happens?
<poutine> linus should have gotten on the whole audio problem before OSS/ALSA matured
<bruenig> laeg: cd into the extracted directory and run that command
<axisys> how do I convert the audio in /dev/audio0 to audio file?
<bruenig> it is not even a command it is a path to the executable that you are providing
<poutine> I know there's got to be many others who hate pulseaudio as much as me
<bruenig> . is the current directory, so there needs to be a file in the current directory called azureus which is executable
<bukowski> Titan8990, ubuntu and xubuntu.
<exodus_ms> poutine: I believe you can just select alsa everything
<kitche> poutine: so don't use it alsa and pulseaudio are just work arounds for OSS really
<poutine> exodus_ms, Where? In Ksolitaire?
<laeg> bruenig: hold that though, sorry i thought i was in there but i'm only in opt. i think i have it from here, thanks for your help, and i'm only using azureus because last time i checked it's the only client capable of shuffling inactive seeding torrents for others in the queue to help with ratio
<exodus_ms> poutine: sure try that, let me know how it goes
<laeg> *thought
<poutine> exodus_ms, you gave a poor answer
<poutine> I was pointing that out
<poutine> not that I don't appreciate any help given
<poutine> just "Select <x>" when you don't specify _where_ is pretty useless
<Peddy> How do I automatically install all dependencies for source code that I downloaded via apt?
<nameless`> hi
<nameless`> what is the common balise to reduce the size of the police ?
<exodus_ms> poutine: you seem to know enough about how certain things get integrated into a release, surley you can figure out how to kill pulseaudio?
<jbebel> Anyone else having network installs fail?  Looks like prat.canonical.com is being slow to respond and some package downloads are timing out.  Is it just my location?
<nameless`> i tried \documentclass[twocolumn,9pt]{article}
<Titan8990> bukowski: so you are sending multiple GBs?
<nameless`> but it didn't works
<nameless`> ops
<poutine> exodus_ms, Yes, I'm more than aware of how to kill it, in fact, I'm even more aware that it's silently crashing/stopping. Unfortunately everything seems to want to still use pulseaudio
<bukowski> Titan8990, i want to send 200-250 GBs.
<poutine> I'm asking how to completely bypass pulseaudio
<poutine> as just killing it doesn't magically make alsa work again
<DoctaEntropy> So, who wants to help me?
<Titan8990> bukowski: are they in the same directory?
<bukowski> Titan8990, no.
<poutine> I think I got it
<poutine> thanks exodus_ms, and kitche
<bukowski> Titan8990, i would also like to have a tool that except for the file transfering allows me to control the one PC over the other, to PXE boot the one from the other... etc
<bgamari> has anyone seen a LiON battery go from 70% design capacity to 35% design capacity in a matter of two weeks after a year of use?
<DoctaEntropy>  I tried to mount my external hard drive, and have had some difficulties. It's a western digital 500GB that I formatted to NTFS not too long ago and pretty much all it has is a lot of media files. I just installed a dual boot with ubuntu, and wanted to mount it. I created the mount point /media/external1 and then modified /etc/fstab. However, when I try to mount it, it tells me I have to force it. So when I do my drive sponta
<exodus_ms> poutine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110107/
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, have you tried ntfs-config?
<Titan8990> bukowski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<poutine> now that is wonderful, thanks a bunch exodus_ms
<Titan8990> bukowski: there are other options that are easier, such as SCP, but the transfer speeds are slow
<Peddy> What's the apt-get command that installs build dependencies for a certain program?
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, I am literally a little baby and have no experience with Ubuntu beyond 24 hours ago. I have no clue what ntfs-config is, or how I should go about doing it.
<Titan8990> bukowski: if you need something now, without that much configuration, you can use rsync
<kitche> Peddy: build-depend I do believe
<bukowski> rsync? let me see...
<IntuitiveNipple> Peddy: sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, welcome to the club... in a terminal type (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"
<kitche> ah yes dep
<bukowski> Titan8990, is there any GUIs for controlling one PC over the other via ethernet?
<IntuitiveNipple> When on doubt, "man <command>"
<Titan8990> bukowski: I don't use GUIs for anything, so I wouldn't know
<Titan8990> bukowski: most server apps do not, because linux servers don't have GUIs
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, finished I think
<comicinker1> bukowski: yes
<bukowski> comicinker1, what?
<Peddy> thanks IntuitiveNipple and kitche
<kitche> Titan8990: most linux servers do have GUIs just that smart admins don't use the GUI
<comicinker1> vino  uses VNC for controlling dektops
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, look in the "applications menu" at the top of the screen, you should have a system tools item, in there you can configure read/write to external drives
<multipass__> anyone else have a SB Audigy that doesn't work?  my device is detected but it looks like ubuntu is trying to use emu10k1 instead of emu10k2 as the ALSA site suggests for this card.  can anyone advise?
<comicinker1> bukowski: the PC to be controlled needs vino-server to be installed, the client needs vino
<phil> is there a problem with the madwifi.snapshots.org server? i haven't been able to connect to it to get my atheros wifi drivers for the last 2 days
<bukowski> vino from synaptics?
<comicinker1> yes
<Dr_willis> multipass__,  i think it depends on the exact audigy card. as to what one to use.. I used to have those - but dont any more.
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, now what
<Shakedown> How do I set it so I can execute a program from anywhere?
<bukowski> comicinker1, is there vino for xubuntu?
<Shakedown> within the file system
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, you may have to close the x-server (ctrl+alt+bkspace) and log back in..that's all it took for my external drive to work
<multipass__> Dr_willis, it's true, and i've located my card, but the right driver is not installed.  do i have to mod the kernel or something to get the right one now?
<comicinker1> bukowski: yes
<Titan8990> Shakedown: you have to add the directory of the program to your PATH variable, or create sym link to the program to somewhere already in your PATH
<comicinker1> !VNC | bukowski
<ubottu> bukowski: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Titan8990> bukowski: xubuntu and ubuntu use the repositories
<Titan8990> comicinker1: he is looking for file transfer....
<poutine> exodus_ms, on second thought, this isn't really removing it at all, simply doing sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio; apt-get install esound seemed to do the trick, oh and removing pulseaudio references from rc levels
<Shakedown> I can do that with 'export PATH=PATH+/path' ? What's the syntax for that.
<bukowski> Titan8990, its says: VINO, VNC server for GNOME.
<bukowski> isnt it gnome-only?
<Titan8990> bukowski: no, that just means it uses gtk libraries
<comicinker1> Titan8990: bukowski: oh
<Titan8990> bukowski: xubuntu also runs on gtk libraries
<navarro> goodnight all
<comicinker1> bukowski: the most simple method for exchanging files between linux machines is ssh
<Titan8990> Shakedown: syntax is: export PATH='/new/path:$PATH'
<Titan8990> Shakedown: you can add it to you .bash_profile
<n00balien> hello everyone
<bukowski> ooooooooooo...
<navarro> hello
<bukowski> so xubuntu runs all the gnome things?
<Shakedown> Titan8990: Thank you
<n00balien> I have a question but i can wait until ur done helping others ;)
<Titan8990> comicinker1: yes, but he needs to transfer a very large amount of stuff
<BCampbell> n00balien, ask or you'll be waiting for a long time
<Titan8990> Shakedown: np
<Titan8990> bukowski: it can, and usually without having to get additional libraries
<redrebel> is there a command that allows to quickly check the listening ports based on the process name?
<Titan8990> bukowski: kubuntu can also run gnome and xfce programs but typically, it will need to download a lot of new libs for them
<Titan8990> bukowski: all the programs are interchangable
<Shakedown> How do I find the location of some file somewhere in the filesystem?
<bukowski> Titan8990, yes.. but why when i donload a kde programm in ubuntu or xubuntu, it doesnt appear in the programms menu?
<redrebel> Shakedown: find
<bukowski> for example, i donwloaded sensorsd.
<yell0w> Shakedown: fine / -iname *somename*
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, no luck
<n00balien> Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drives from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access
<Titan8990> bukowski: you have to add it manually, or run it from the terminal
<n00balien> sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s
<Titan8990> bukowski: sometimes you don't, but its just how it was packaged
<bukowski> how adding manually?
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, still won't mount. and i tried to force it again, but it didn't work then either
<Shakedown> yell0w: find / -iname filename?
<nat2610> is there a way to do apt something to get the .deb file of a package?
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, I may have missed a step, did you try to add the mount to your fstab?  if so remove the entries and reboot.  Sorry my bad
<Titan8990> bukowski: gnome has a menu editor, not sure about xfce
<Titan8990> bukowski: right click -> edit menus
<yell0w> Shakedown: that works too if you know the filename
<n00balien> is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is available without these steps taken
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell
<DoctaEntropy> okay let's try it
<yell0w> Shakedown: man find and man locate
<bukowski> Titan8990, ok, then?
<Titan8990> Shakedown: also, if it is a program in your path you can find it with the "wich" command
<phil> is there a problem with the madwifi.snapshots.org server? i haven't been able to connect to it to get my atheros wifi drivers for the last 2 days..anywhere else i can get them or any insight on whats up with the madwifi.org site?
<Titan8990> bukowski: new item
<bukowski> yes.?
<bukowski> Titan8990, ok...
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drives from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avail
<Titan8990> bukowski: give the button the name and the command used to launch it
<n00balien> ok there we go all together ;)
<bukowski> oh...
<kitche> phil: seems like snapshots.madwifi.org is no longer around sicne they switched to ath5*
<n00balien> drivers*
<Titan8990> bukowski: the program is usually put in your path
<bukowski> thank you bery much
<bukowski> gotta go now
<bukowski> bb
<Titan8990> bukowski: so for example if you got kdevelop you would launch it with: kdevelop
<multipass__> figured it out, theres a mute switch turned on by default!
<kitche> phil: considering the madwifi site works fine
<salmon> hey so i was making the upgrade to 8.10 and well it has stoped doing it's thing, it's been at 13 mins for 2 hours now, got to preparing to configure libmono-sharpzip0.84-cil   and now it's doing nothing. anyone have any ideas on whats wrong here
<walter> has anybody used a radeon 7000 with 8.10?
<kitche> salmon: well anything mono is huge
<laeg> walter: be the first
<alcane> so, I got an older emac. The pure white one. Ubuntu 8.10 boots fine off the CD, but when it goes to auto-detect the CDROM, it can't find it. and I don't see a cdrom or dvd in the /dev
<laeg> :P
<alcane> any ideas?
<multipass__> how can i get more info about the Xubuntu Mixer app?  i'd like to know what all these "switches" are.
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drives from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avail
<salmon> kitche: yeah but it's been at that file for two hours, is there any way i can tell if it's still working or not?
<n00balien> drivers*
<kitche> salmon: not sure about that really
<salmon> kitche: ok thank you anyway
<thomc> Hello. I've set my screen to power off after a certain time in the gnome power management settings, but it doesn't seem to be working. Any ideas?
<alcane> I think I have a g3 emac. It's sorta old and pure white. Ubuntu 8.10 boots fine off the CD, but when it goes to auto-detect the CDROM, it can't find it. and I don't see a cdrom or dvd in the /dev.
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drivers from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avai
<laeg> is there a run command for ubuntu? i'm trying to create a launcher in the applications menu with a command like opt/vuze/./azureus
<walter> has anybody used a radeon 7000 with 8.10?
<ChemicalPipit> good morning
<alcane> laeg: right click and make a launcher
<Cpudan80> laeg: azures should already make its own icon
<dreamy> walter: do u have 7000 ? do u have 3d accelaration?
<hellslinger> anyone know how to install artwiz fonts in ubuntu? intrepid ibex doesn't have any xfonts-artwiz package in apt
<laeg> alcane: the right click drop down menu doesn't give me that option
<dreamy> walter: i got ubuntu .. i got the m6 ly (7000)
<laeg> Cpudan80: the version in the ubuntu repo is very old so i installed it from binary into opt
<alcane> Any ideas? eMac, trying to install 8.10, CDROM won't auto-detect, no cdrom or dvd found in /dev
<alcane> laeg: place it on your desktop and then try to pull it over
<dreamy> ubuntu 8.04
<jsmidt> Is there a good identi.ca client for Gnome?
<alcane> Any ideas? eMac, trying to install 8.10, CDROM won't auto-detect, no cdrom or dvd found in /dev
<alcane> Any ideas? eMac, trying to install 8.10, CDROM won't auto-detect, no cdrom or dvd found in /dev
<alcane> Any ideas? eMac, trying to install 8.10, CDROM won't auto-detect, no cdrom or dvd found in /dev
<FloodBot1> alcane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> alcane: the shell script? won't moving it to the desktop mess things up?
<ChemicalPipit> so im a n00b, want to talk to someone about switching from XP
<nightrid3r> !patiance | alcane
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiance
<salmon> ok so i am making the switch to 8.01 and nothing is really happening, it got to libmono-sharpzip0.84-cil and just stopped working, there is an icon in the corner that says "unable to get data" when i hover it, anyone know whats up?
<alcane> laeg: are you just trying to create a shortcut?
<laeg> yes, it's already installed
<laeg> alcane: i want the launcher in applications > internet
<BCampbell> been away from IRC for a long time where can I find info on setting up login scripts etc..that are multi-client usable?
<laeg> alcane: but when i try the one i've made i get "Failed to execute child process "opt/vuze/./azureus" (No such file or directory"
<alcane> nightrid3r: sorry, i'm at work and really just want to get ubuntu installed before I leave even if I can't use the cdrom, but it seems that the system can't find it =s
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drivers from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avai
<exodus_ms> BCampbell: irssi?
<alcane> laeg: you made it on your desktop and it won't even work there? or was that after you tried to move it?
<alcane> nightrid3r: so... do you have any ideas? =D
<laeg> alcane: i didn't make anything on my desktop...
<BCampbell> exodus_ms, that's an app?  i was thinking more of a website with how-tos.  google isn;t helping much
<exodus_ms> BCampbell: sorry, I mis-read your question. I though you were looking for scripts to run on your chat client
<laeg> alcane: azureus is installed and working in /opt/vuze but they only way i've so far been able to launch it is through terminal opt/vuze/./azureus which keeps the terminal window open
<laeg> *the
<BCampbell> exodus_ms, that may help, but is irssi an app?
<exodus_ms> BCampbell: it is a console app for irc
<alcane> BCampbell: yes, sudo apt-get install irssi
<BCampbell> exodus_ms, thanks I'll look into it
<spill> I know longer have a splash screen after the gui loads in 8.10 any thought\s?
<alcane> laeg: create a launcher and make sure it works on your desktop
<alcane> laeg: does that keep a terminal open?
<spill> Ino longer have a splash screen after the gui loads in 8.10 any thought\s?
<ryanprior> How do I tell a process which CPU core (s) to run on?
<laeg> alcane: yes, this is how i know it keeps a terminal open :)
<Shakedown> What if I don't have a .bash_profile file? Can I just create one?
<laeg> how do you mean my desktop?
<alcane> laeg: are you selecting the "Run in Terminal" option?
<alcane> laeg: ok, you're creating a launcher, right?
<alcane> laeg: where?
<multipass> i somehow added this master volume control to my panel.  how do i remove it?  i can't seem to right-click it like i can with the other panel apps.  help?
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drivers from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avai
<alcane> multipass: click, hold, pull it off
<laeg> alcane: the applications menu
<laeg> nope, not selecting run in terminal because i don't want to see a terminal
<multipass> alcane, it doesn't work, because it's a slider type of control.  anywhere i click registers as moving the slider.  do you think it's maybe a setting and not an app?
<codeshah> hey guys, how can I use command line 'ftp' or other commands to download recursively directories from another host?
<werdnum> wget -r
<spill> I no longer have a splash screen after the gui loads in 8.10, I jure removed kde and went back to gnome, any thoughts?
<alcane> multipass: possible I guess
<mchelen> codeamuk1, try ncftpget -R
<multipass> alcane, this is xubuntu, btw.
<mchelen> codeamuk1, check man ftp and man ncftpget
<alcane> multipass: ah, yea, not very well versed in KDE
<alcane> multipass: sorry
<mchelen> werdnum, does wget work for ft?
<exodus_ms> wget -w 20 or you might make someone mad :P
<mchelen> *ftp
<alcane> laeg: join linuxn00b
<alcane> ask them
<werdnum> mchelen: Should do.
<multipass> alcane, thanks.
<laeg> alcane: what?
<alcane> laeg: join the channel #linuxn00b
<alcane> laeg: i don't know what else to do
<laeg> lol it's ok :)
<laeg> thanks anyway
<alcane> laeg: i'm at work so I'm not on my linux box
<simple> hi I'm hoping to change some interrupts to knock the bugs out of JACK and it occurs to me my /proc/interrupts is a blank doc. am I missing something?
<simple> (pun)
<alcane> simple: lol
<laeg> alcane: np man, i appreciate the effort :) here's what i did, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546
<laeg> the first post there
<laeg> ignore all the bits except creating the shortcut
<cdenny> this ubuntu studio is pretty cool, but where can I find others?
<cdenny> as far as themes
<simple> msg: cdenny have you checked out gnome-art?
<spill> I no longer have a splash screen after the gui loads in 8.10, I jure removed kde and went back to gnome, any thoughts?
<dandel> !bug 294323
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drivers from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avai
<laeg> alcane: it's crazy because the properties of the launcher i created using nano looks exactly like the one i created in the gui
<Dr_willis> spill,  thers some gnome setting to show/not show that gnome-splash when the user logs in..  I find it useless. :) so i dont want it enabled.. an no i dont know where the settings at. :)
<spill> Dr_willis: this is the ubuntu splash that use to load right after the gui.
<exodus_ms> laeg: are you trying to install Azureus
<Dr_willis> spill,  its a gnome-splas with a UBUNTU logo is all it is.. if i recall. if you mean 'right after the user logins with GDM'
<S7UMPY> has anyone had any luck getting Synfig Studio working on ubuntu 8.10?
<Phantomime> Hi there, I am trying to run ubuntu and win xp on a virtual machine. I am at a screen where VM is telling me to select a hard disk image to be used as the boot hard disk of the virtual machine. I have already installed win xp and ubuntu and I am wondering if I should use the installation disc that I downloaded Ubuntu from with VM. Can you help me with this?
 * Dr_willis thinks the term 'SPlash' gets used way too much :)
<spill> Dr_willis: no, I mean the orange ubuntu screen that loads right after I select the os to boot, my badn.
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: What is the host OS?
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: the one actually installed on the real machine
<laeg> exodus_ms: it's done, just had some problems with the launcher - the launcher i created using the GUI was exactly the same as the one created by nano but only the nano one worked, the former gave the error "Failed to execute child process "opt/vuze/./azureus" (No such file or directory" - or maybe i was just missing a forwardslash at the start...
<Phantomime> what do you mean by host Cpudan80?
<axisys> how do I convert the audio in /dev/audio0 to audio file?
<schristie> does anyone know what causes the error message: Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding. Must be connected to a terminal.
<Dr_willis> spill,  thats the Usplash/bootsplash - I also disable that usless thing. :) it hides imporntant error mesages.
<Dr_willis> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<Dr_willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: the host os is the real OS installed on the real machine
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Cpudan80> not any fancy virtual things
<Phantomime> oh, the one that is actually installed is win xp, but Ubuntu is installed too...
<Dr_willis> spill,  check that 'usplash' info site
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: so you dual boot ubuntu and XP ?
<Phantomime> I am on win xp right now though..sory if I am confusing :D
<simple> is there a file somewhere that does what /proc/interrupts is supposed to do?
<spill> Dr_willis: k, thanks.
<Cpudan80> This is very confusing
<Phantomime> yes I am dual booting
<Phantomime> linux on top of XP.
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: So right now you have an XP host and you put some vm software on there - and you are trying to run Ubuntu in the VM software
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: ok - so whats the problem?
<Phantomime> correct.. sry for the confusion
<CareBear\> simple : /proc/interrupts lists which interrupts are used by which drivers
<dmhardison> is there a simple way to find out if i am running the 32 bit or 64 bit version of ubuntu server?
<Cpudan80> it wasn't too bad ;-)
<n00balien>  Alright I have a WUSB100 Linksys Wireless USB Adapter, ubuntu, ported drivers from windows with ndiswrapper and for some reason i cannot use network manager(wireless manager) or even see wlan0 without first going to terminal and switching to root even though i have given permissions to my regular user for wireless access,sometimes it wont boot up until i do iwlist wlan0 s  .is there anything i can do to fix this so wireless is avai
<Phantomime> should I boot up from the install disc that I installed ubuntu from, or should I get the .iso file to boot up from?
<Dr_willis> dmhardison,  uname -a, and perhaps lsb_release -a
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: oh it really doesnt matter
<aragorn> hi all
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: if you use the ISO, thats probably slightly faster
<Phantomime> oh... well, in that case, I guess it should be really easy.
<dmhardison> ah uname -a did it.
<dmhardison> Dr_willis thank you.
<Phantomime> thanks mate
<multipass> i know it was something i did last night to turn on this stupid volume slider
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: dont try to connect the VM into your dual booted Ubuntu install
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: that will make things blow up
<multipass> now what i have are 2 volume apps in the panel, one master slider, one normal one to bring up the mixer
<Cpudan80> nobody wants that
<Phantomime> Thank you cpudan
<Cpudan80> np
<schristie> where should I go for help on x forwarding over ssh?
<Cpudan80> that'll be $99.99
<blaherz> hmmm
<Cpudan80>  :-)
<blaherz> where did this came from
<Phantomime> oh wait...
<Cpudan80> schristie: ssh -X IP
<blaherz> ???
<blaherz> i found a cd of ubuntu on the table
<Phantomime> what do you mean?
<blaherz> lol
<schristie> Cpudan80: I know, but I've been getting a weird error message of late
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: lol
<schristie> Cpudan80: Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding. Must be connected to a terminal.
<Phantomime> sry, first time doing this...
<Cpudan80> is X running on the guest OS ?
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: I was only kidding
<blaherz> lol
<ryanakca> Could somebody direct me to a framebuffer PDF viewer?
<schristie> Cpudan80: I think so
<Cpudan80> But if you want to send me $99.99 ... by all means!
<Phantomime> wait... are you pulling my leg, or what?
<schristie> Cpudan80: it should be running on both
<Cpudan80> schristie: what is the guest OS running
<schristie> Cpudan80: what do you mean?
<Cpudan80> err like what OS on the guest side
<Cpudan80> windows/linux/...
<Cpudan80> Phantomime: yes - it was a joke
<blaherz> schristie, you need X server running on the host to do ssh in -X mode
<Phantomime> okay...
<Phantomime> :D
<schristie> Cpudan80: I'm using xming to connect to ubuntu server
<adam> this is retarted
<Phantomime> D:
<schristie> Cpudan80: it's worked before
<blaherz> oh
<adam> this is sooooooooooo stupid
<Cpudan80> schristie: xming on windows ?
<schristie> Cpudan80:
<n00balien> cpudan:  reguarding my question do you know why this might happen?
<Cpudan80> schristie: then that goes to our friends in ##windows
<schristie> Cpudan80: yes
<blaherz> schristie, i never made xming work here lol
<blaherz> no can do
<blaherz> xD
<Cpudan80> sure you can
<schristie> blaherz: well, I installed andlinux, which did all of the setup
<blaherz> u used a package
<blaherz> its automatic
<simple> so since it is blank there has to be a file somewhere that is doing what /proc/interrupts is supposed to be doing, right? or else I would think the system wouldn't work
<blaherz> no setups needed
<CareBear\> simple : /proc is mostly read-only
<JA> Anyone know how to download google books?
<CareBear\> simple : and not really essential for the system to run
<CareBear\> simple : but several utilities do need it
<CareBear\> simple : /proc is a special filesystem
<JA> Anyone know how to download google books?
<schristie> Cpudan80: do you know what might cause that error anyway? I don't think it has much to do with xming. Is it more likely to be the server or client?
<Dr_willis> blaherz,  i use xming all the time. :) its handy
<CareBear\> simple : called procfs, and it is mounted like any other filesystem, except all the files and directories are created on the fly by the kernel, it's not stored on any real disk
<schristie> Dr_willis: ever had that error?
<CareBear\> simple : so probably you just don't have it mounted right now
<Cpudan80> schristie: has to be the client, nothing has to be done on the server that's special
<schristie> Cpudan80: ok
<CareBear\> simple : try running mount /proc
<CareBear\> simple : note that you have to cd out of the dir first
<schristie> Cpudan80: of course, I'm always confused by x over which is client and which is server
<Dr_willis> schristie,  i dident see you rorigianl problem.
<Cpudan80> schristie: the server is the thing you are connecting to
<simple> careBear: hold on I think I got it. gedit shows a blank page, but nano sees the doc just fine
 * Cpudan80 could make very bad analogy about this
 * Cpudan80 will refrain for fear of being banned ;-)
<schristie> Dr_willis: I'm attempting to forward x over ssh connecting to ubuntu server from andlinux on windows, which has worked before, but now I get the error "Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding. Must be connected to a terminal."
<CareBear\> simple : the reference test is always to use cat
<Pe1o>  /join #freenode
<schristie> Cpudan80: lol, I know that's how things normally work, but I keep reading things that make it sound like the "client" is the one you're connecting to, and the "server" is the one you're connecting from
<simple> CareBear: so cat reads pretty much anything, huh?
<Dr_willis> schristie,  I normally just use the xming wizard..  Not sure on that error. sorry.   You are sshing into the linux box beforhand? with putty? or what exctly?
<CareBear\> simple : correct
<Cpudan80> schristie: that guide you're reading is wrong
<simple> CareBear: that's great thanks a lot
<Cpudan80> The thing you plug into is the "server"
<Cpudan80> the thing that does the plugging is the client
<CareBear\> simple : some special things can need dd, but if you only remember one tool it should definately be cat :)
<zerwas> I would like to create 30 seconds of a video file with simply a black screen. how can i do this?
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  ffmpeg and mencoder - i think can both do that.
<schristie> Cpudan80: wikipedia: "The X Window System is based on a client-server model: a single server controls the input/output hardware, such as the screen, the keyboard, and the mouse; all application programs act as clients, interacting with the user and with the other clients via the server."
<zerwas> Dr_willis> the question is how
<CareBear\> zerwas : which file format would you like it to be and which resolution do you want?
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  or so i seem to recall a way in the FAQ for them
<CareBear\> /frame size
<zerwas> CareBear\> 352x288
<simple> CareBear: the dd man is confusing to me, but I will look into it
<kiosk> surabaya
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  one can make a  black jpg. and use it as a signgle frame.. then tell memcoder to repeate that frame so many times..
<zerwas> CareBear\> the format does not matter that much
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  i tried making a slide show once of 300 screen shots.. :) it lasted like 3 sec.
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  i forget if it was ffmpeg i used or mencoder..  Proberly mencoder
<zerwas> Dr_willis> ah that's a good idea. i need these 30 seconds because i want to put them at the beginning of another video file and couldn't find a program that was able to handle this
<ryanprior> How do I tell a process which CPU core (s) to run on?
<Dr_willis> Linux gives you the tools to do the jobs :) like a 'wood shop'    Gotta find the right Hammer.
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, no
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, sorry for the wait, no luck
<mrwes> Dr_willis: or saw :)
<Dr_willis> mrwes,  hammers are more fun!
<schristie> is there an x windows chatroom?
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, I just get the same error
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, man... is it listed in NTFS-Config tool?
<zerwas> Dr_willis> yeah ... i tried kino, Jahshaka, PiTiVi etc. and most of them crashed ...
<zerwas> linux is simply not the video editing system
<CareBear\> Dr_willis : check out smilutils
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  check out winff also. a front end to ff
<zerwas> Dr_willis> thanks for the hint!
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  you are used to  'do it all in one' programs.    not the 'hammer/saw/router' method
<Dr_willis> 'mortising jig'  vs 'hammer and chissle and drill' :)
<mrwes> zerwas: have you checked out kdenlive?
<zerwas> Dr_willis> no, i know the "one program for one purpose" philosophy of *nix, but in video editing, every program has some capabilities, but none of them has all ;)
<Cpudan80> schristie: That is correct
<zerwas> mrwes> not yet
<Cpudan80> schristie: if poorly worded
 * jam3s2001 prefers the monkey wrench, blow torch, dynamite method
<schristie> Cpudan80: is there a x windows chat room?
<Cpudan80> I dunno
<mrwes> zerwas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/kdenlive
<Dr_willis> I drive my friends at work CRAZY with my 'computers  are a Woodshop' analogies
<Cpudan80> If you really having trouble with xming on windows you should join ##windows
<Cpudan80> Think about if you go to a sit down restaurant
<mrwes> Dr_willis: I can't imagine that!
<Cpudan80> The server is the one that does all the work
<zerwas> mrwes> thanks, i will have a look at this.
<Cpudan80> the same is true with X tunneling
<Cpudan80> most [if not all] the work is done on the server
<Cpudan80> [the thing you connect to]
<exodus_ms> This must be analogy night :P
<Cpudan80> I was going to use a much worse analogy
<Cpudan80> but I dont want to get a KLine
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, just to refresh..you removed the entiry from fstab and rebooted, when you open the NTFS-Config tool is the extrenal drive there and can you click on the "allow write to external" option?
<exodus_ms> na, it was good,
<schristie> Cpudan80: I understand the wording, analogy, and usage. It's just that I can never tell whether someone is using "server" and "client" relative to xwindows definition, or the standard local/remote definition
<hollenjf> i want to do video capturing to make home movies. whats the best card to use?
<schristie> Cpudan80: in other wikipedia pages, they appear to use them in the opposite meaning
<Cpudan80> schristie: the machine you are connecting to is always the server
<Cpudan80> ignore Wikipedia
<schristie> Cpudan80: except in xwindows
<schristie> Cpudan80: most of the time
<Cpudan80> no not except anything!
<schristie> Cpudan80: depends on who's talking
<Cpudan80> The thing you connect to is *ALWAYS* the server
<Cpudan80> This is networking 101
<schristie> Cpudan80: I know, that's why it's so annoying
<Cpudan80> I dont see how its hard or annoying but ok
<mrwes> hollenjf: hauppauge card
<schristie> Cpudan80: but every time I've seen the terms defined for xwindows, client is remote, and server is local
<BCampbell> hollenjf, what is your source? video camera, usb firewaire?
<schristie> Cpudan80: another instance: [Footnote: We have tried to avoid paragraph-length footnotes in this book, but X has defeated us by switching the meaning of client and server. In all other client/server relationships, the server is the remote machine that runs the application (i.e., the server provides services, such as database service or computational service). For some perverse reason that's better left to the imagination, X insists on 
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, yes i have
<Cpudan80> schristie: that is wrong
<Dr_willis> schristie,  X sort of uses the terms in a backwards ways at times..   :)
<jedihome> how much of a hit in performance do you get when running ubuntu 'inside windows' (fat32) ?
<hollenjf> mrwes: not all hauppage cards are supported, such as the wintv-PVR's.. my source is video camera (hi8) composite out
<jedihome> also is there a way to install ubuntu without burning it to a physical cd ?
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  You mean via 'Wubi' ?
<jedihome> Dr_willis whats wubi ?
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, then I am at a los..you will need someone more experienced than I, sorry
<schristie> Cpudan80: anyway, now you know why I would ask which you meant by server and client
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  a way to install  Linux 'inside' windows
<rdw200169> jedihome, i think he's wanting the USB install option
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  vs. running ubuntu under windows in virtualbox/vmware
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  and yes you can make bootable/installable thumbdrives
<jedihome> Dr_willis when i pop in the ubuntu cd it gives me the option to 'install inside windows' which i asume just installs it in fat32
<DoctaEntropy> BCampbell, thanks for tryin
<mrwes> hollenjf: I believe the pvr-150 works
<schristie> Cpudan80: but now I that think I know which you're using for what, do you know anything about xauth, or what might cause the error I mentioned?
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  incorrect.. has nothing to do with 'in fat32;
<blueshiftoverwat> is there a 16 character limit for names in Freenode? Just curious because my username "blueshiftoverwatch" shows up as "blueshiftoverwat"
<BCampbell> DoctaEntropy, good luck...guess I got lucky
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  it makes a large file.. and installs to 'that' and then sets the boot option  to boot from that file  via WUBI.
<jedihome> Dr_willis: ok i just assumed that was the case since they make a point of saying that performance is going to take a hit
<DoctaEntropy> Okay, someone else, Hello, I need some help. I tried to mount my external hard drive, and have had some difficulties. It's a western digital 500GB that I formatted to NTFS not too long ago and pretty much all it has is a lot movies. I just installed a dual boot with ubuntu, and wanted to mount it. I created the mount point /media/external1 and then modified /etc/fstab. However, when I try to mount it, it tells me I have to fo
<jedihome> ah
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  it does.. and i dont suggest using wubi at all
<rdw200169> blueshiftoverwat, just use tek_jansen (hahaha)
<Dr_willis> !wubi | jedihome
<ubottu> jedihome: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<aragorn> can someone send me application for playing mp3 in ubuntu 7.04
<Cpudan80> schristie: Im willing to bet that xming on windows is messed up
<jedihome> yeah id rather not do it, can you point me in the direction as to how i can do it via usb?
<Cpudan80> schristie: unless you disabled xforwarding on your ubuntu box
<jedihome> thumbdrive that is
<Chubbz> DotcaEntropy, you'll need to mount it via the terminal
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  i use 'unetbootin' and a ubuntu.iso file to make a bootable thumbdrive
<schristie> Cpudan80: no, x forwarding still works, it just complains first
<blueshiftoverwat> oh well I guess people would know me from the forums even though the last 2 letters aren't in my name.
<mrwes> aragorn: install VLC
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  or boot the live cd. and use the ubuntu Usb-drive tool to make a bootablew thmbdrive with peristant HOME save space
<schristie> Cpudan80: do you think that restarting would fix it?
<Cpudan80> perhaps
<DoctaEntropy> Chubbz, I've tried that
<schristie> Cpudan80: oh well, I might as well try it. If it doesn't work, I'll be back in ten minutes ;)
<jedihome> Dr_willis: problem is i cant burn the live cd to begin with; otherwise i'd just install it from there
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<aragorn> mrwes : where i can found it
<mrwes> aragorn: open up a terminal - Applications | Accessories | Terminal and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  ive done it via virtualbox. :) but its an annoyance.. dident need to burn either.. I would just use unetbootin. if you just want to Install from usb
<DoctaEntropy> Chubbz, I created the /media/external1 directory then edited the /etc/fstab file through the terminal, but when i tried to mount it, it said i should force it, but when i did it failed
<Chubbz> what was the error message from the terminal?
<Dr_willis> DoctaEntropy,  if its a ntfs -- you may want to have a windows machine scan the disk for errors. and properly shut down
<jedihome> yeah Dr_willis im setting up the thumbdrive right now with unetbootin, that was a great tip - thank you
<zerwas> Dr_willis> it worked with ffmpeg -loop_input -r 1 -i in.jpg -t 33 -r 24 out.mpg
<Szadek> hello all , i have my gstreamer bugged , with cheese i always get too brihgt photos / videos , even changing on gstramer-properties the brightness to a lower lovel , nothing changes in cheese =/ is this a bug ?? it also happens with webkam for example .
<DoctaEntropy> Dr_Willis, How should I go about doing that?
<Dr_willis> zerwas,  so you found the right hammer. :)
<Dr_willis> DoctaEntropy,  plug drive into a windows machine.. use windows to scan the disk.. shut down widows. unplug drive
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: Have you tried FUSE or ntfs-3g
<Dr_willis> DoctaEntropy,  do NOT use Hibernate/suspend when using shared ntfs filesytems with linux.
<DoctaEntropy> Dr_Willis: Which app should i use to scan the disk?
<Dr_willis> DoctaEntropy,  you may wish to clarify the  whole problem to the channel  - incase we are missunderstanding the problem
<Dr_willis> DoctaEntropy,  windows has a scan disk feature.. somehere.
<mrwes> doc: Unetbooin will download the iso file for you?
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas as to why my install is taking MUCH longer than usual? It seems to be slowing down considerably when trying to read the Multimedia controller device
<Dr_willis> mrwes,  it can. :)
<uriel_> i was just wondering how i could install beryl im runing ununtu 8.04
<mrwes> Doc: hrmm...you're using the Linux version I take it?
<pyro2927> Anyone know of a program that can log IM conversations on my network?
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: Do you want to share files located on a disk formated ntfs or do you also want to be able to read write to ntfs from linux
<Dr_willis> mrwes,  i normally use the windows version :)  to make a few live thimb drives...
<n2diy> will in an ipod work with Hardy?
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: both
<mrwes> Doc: looks like a pretty neat app
<Cpudan80> n2diy: more or less
<jedihome> mrwes yeah im using it right now, really really handy
<Chubbz> n2diy, yeah
<Dr_willis> mrwes,  yea - it does some few tweaks to some disrots and can break at times.. but its handy
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: try FUSE or ntfs-3g
<Cpudan80> n2diy: encrypted songs wont work
<uriel_> i was just wondering how i could install beryl i'm running ubuntu 8.04?
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g uses fuse I thought.
<Cpudan80> n2diy: ie. ones purchased from itunes store with DRM
<Tewan> Erm, I keep getting "The Composite extension is not available" when I try to enable Visual Effects. It was working earlier but I enabled Xinerama. Does this break it, or is there some kind of work around I could use?
<Cpudan80> !compiz | uriel_
<ubottu> uriel_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: I am literally a small child who knows nothing, what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> uriel_,  beryl is dead. :) use 'compiz-fusion'
<mrwes> Doc: even support for puppy 4.0
<mrwes> heh
<Dr_willis> mrwes,  yep
<n2diy> Cpudan80: can I hack one from ebay?
<uriel_> <Dr_willis> ok i thaught it was better
<Cpudan80> huh?
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: ntfs-3g will allow you to mount a ntfs drive on you linux computer and have read write capabilities
<Cpudan80> n2diy: why do you need to hack anything?
<Dr_willis> uriel_,  aprenrly no one else did. :) it got merged into compiz
<mrwes> Doc: so it only installs to a USB drive?
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: im not sure that was the real reason
<mrwes> heh...sorry for all the questions
<jedihome> mrwes no, any drive
<mrwes> ahh.. ok ok
<uriel_> <Dr_willis> are there any good programs i should have on this OS?
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: I think they had more manpower/resources as one unit
<n2diy> Cpudan80: how can I avoid buying a DRM model?
<Dr_willis> mrwes,  it installs to a thumb drive and sets up syslinux.
<Cpudan80> n2diy: the songs are what matter - not the ipod itself
<jedihome> mrwes though it doesnt install TO a usb drive, i lets you boot from the usb drive to install ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  :) thats always the case.. but it never stops forks  it seems
<Dr_willis> uriel_,  deoeds on what you need.
<n2diy> Cpudan80: ok, thanks, 73
<Cpudan80> n2diy: if you have any non itunes+ music files, they wont play in ubuntu
<Cpudan80> unless you remove the DRM
<PPKuma> hi, my pc shotdown accidentally and now my USB thumb disk is mounting only in read mode
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: i have already set up an internal NTFS drive with read and write capabilities fine. I'm having problems with this specific external NTFS drive
<jedihome> Dr_willis: one more quick question - how long does it normally take for this to copy to usb? its been stuck on file #7 for like 4-5 minutes now
<mrwes> jedihome: Ok...so you can by pass downloading and burning a CD correct?
<jedihome> mrwes correct
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: Do you have a dual boot setup
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: yes
<uriel_> <Dr_willis> idk i know i definately need to know how to install wine and maby some other programs that make the computer look cool
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: ok, that internal ntfs drive is mounted and you can access the files
<schristie> Cpudan80: well, I'm not so sure now that I didn't have that error message before
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: yes
<marcel> how can i use dosemu // dos emulator ; ??
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: can you write to that disk?
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: yes
<schristie> Cpudan80: anyway, thanks for listening
<Dr_willis> jedihome,  it can take some time.  usb drives canbe slow
<Cpudan80> is it fixed?
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: pastebin the results of this   sudo fdisk -l
<jedihome> Dr_willis thanks so much for all the help
<Dr_willis> work time for me. bye all
<mrwes> doc: is the development on Unetbootin on going? that is, distro upgrades are added as they become available?
<uriel_> <Dr_willis> so u do u know how i cn install wine?
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: http://rafb.net/p/mNYvm535.html
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: sdc is the drive i'm trying to mount
<dreamy> does ubuntu  8.10 has improvements for the radeon 7000 ? (m6 ly)
<aragorn> mrwes: i can not install vlc, it say "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<crdlb> dreamy: the radeon M6 has had 3d acceleration in linux forever as it is an r100
<crdlb> although that GPU doesn't have much to accelerate :)
<mrwes> aragorn: is this a new/fresh install? If so, you need to activate the third party software sources?
<dreamy> crdlb: but i get 300 fps ..no mather how i have my xorg.conf
<Opiemsith1> I only have sound out of the left channel and it's really quiet. Can it be fixed?
<aragorn> mrwes:new install
<dreamy> crdlb: with dri .. with no dri  glx.. no glx  or radeon  "  or "ati" etc etc
<mrwes> Aragorn: goto System | admin | software sources
<aragorn> mrwes: how can i activate the third party software sources?
<mrwes> ^^^^^
<gloppie> what is udp 42652 ? I am getting hammered
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<PPKuma> how can i know where can i mount my USB disk? mount /dev/sd??
<mrwes> Aragon: goto the third party sources tab and put a check mark in the two boxes
<danopia> quick question, how do i echo the current username in bash (like pwd but for username)
<somethingtodo> gloppie:  probably a random port, use wireshark to examine the packets and see what they are.
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms any luck?
<mrwes> PPKuma: mount /dev/sd? /media/disk1 ??
<Cpudan80> Anybody know why I can't see any folders on my thumb drive
<aragorn> mrwes: after in tab software source...what next step???
<gloppie> good idea...brb
<mysticdarkhack> I have a sony vaio z, everytime when screensaver is active, it probably went sleep afterward or something, and later it froze. Anyone know a solution to the problem?
<mrwes> Aragon: goto the third party sources tab and put a check mark in the two boxes
<Cpudan80> Its 4GB FAT32, mounted ok -- ls -la says "32 items" -- but I cant see anything in nautilus ?
<Chubbz> @mysticdarkhack reboot
<Cpudan80> and it doesnt list the 32 things with the ls either
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: One thing I want you to try before we go any further. I assume you are dual booting with windoze and I need you to boot up into windoze for a moment. Turn your computer off, plug in your external hdd boot into windows and do Safely Remove Hardware, unplug and turn computer off. plug drive back in and boot into ubuntu
<PPKuma> mrwes: i dont know, should i mount a /dev/ or a /media/
<Cpudan80> even if I do the ls as root
<mrwes> PPKuma: the /media/disk is the mount point -- that is where the data from the disk will be
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: okay, I"ll be back in a few minutes
<ezerhoden> danopia: whoami
<Cpudan80> It has the used/free space right - but I cant see the files ..
<crdlb> dreamy: glxgears is not a benchmark
<giacomo_carissim> i seemed to have messed up my grub, how can i see which parition is which?
<mysticdarkhack> Chubbz, I tried to reboot but won't let me and since I have to remove power plug and battery.
<danopia> ezerhoden, thanks
<dreamy> crdlb: ok but the same goes for when playng fligth gear
<dreamy> crdlb: americas army and danger deep
<Opiemsith1> I only have sound out of the left channel and it's really quiet. help
<dreamy> crdlb: (no mather how i have my xorg.conf i always get the same)
<crdlb> dreamy: it's an r100
<spartacus_> hi
<Chubbz> @mysticdarkhack did you try and hold down the power button? That'll usually restart it.
<giacomo_carissim> can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<mrwes> giacomo_carissim: from a terminal type df
<danopia> dreamy, i got a ton of FPS on glxgears :P
<dreamy> crdlb: r100 m6 ly "7000"
<dreamy> danopia: lol
<danopia> dreamy, if you hae a good video card htat can handle millions of polsy, i can link you to a real stress test :P
<danopia> polys*
<dreamy> danopia: lol
<danopia> more like a game engine demo that went wrong.
<mysticdarkhack> Chubbz, yeah but the same resault. I wonder if it the battery or sony vaio doesn't like linux
<crdlb> dreamy: I've got an M7 which is a rather faster version of the same chip, and I don't try anything more demanding than compiz, neverball, or a quake3 engine game at a low res
<gloppie> somethingtodo, type is Unicast to us (0) with source <missing> ....doesn't look good
<thehook_> is there a shell command to get x random characters?
<giacomo_carissim> mrwes: im using a live cd
<Chubbz> @mysticdarkhack Have you updated ACPI?
<danopia> dreamy, fyi.... 34126 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6818.849 FPS
<mysticdarkhack> Chubbz, update you mean with the ubuntu update manager?
<Rustenguin> hello
<Rustenguin> does somebody can handle this help?
<Rustenguin> http://pastebin.com/m35b154ed
<GodfatherofEire> Any ideas as to why my bootup is taking an abnormally long? It seems to be slowing down considerably when trying to read the Multimedia controller device
<mysticdarkhack> Chubbz, I did all the update in ubuntu
<dreamy> crdlb: what about the dri and glx not being making any difference?
<crdlb> dreamy: with a real game or with glxgears?
<dreamy> crdlb: or not having any driver at all ..mentioned in xorg.conf  ( no difference )
<giacomo_carissim> nvm
<dreamy> crdlb: both
<crdlb> dreamy: that's autoconfigured now
<crdlb> dreamy: are you trying 8.10 now?
<albuntu> hi to all. ok for some reason that i dont know i get a license error using icedtea java plugin for firefox so i removed it and i am trying to use sun java plugin but i cant find it in the repos. i am using intrepid 64 bit. anyone that can help ? thank you
<gloppie> Could anybody check their firewall for udp 42652 ? I am seeing a bunch of traffic on that one port right now. I need confirmation. Thx
<dreamy> crdlb: no
<poutine> gloppie, confirmation of what?
<CompactDstrxion> albuntu: i dont think there is a 64-bit sun java  plugin
<gloppie> Lots of UDP hits on just one port, from a bunch of IPs
<gloppie> udp 42652
<poutine> gloppie, ok... but you're asking a question
<crdlb> dreamy: then run the live cd and run: glxinfo | grep -i "software rasterizer"
<poutine> what are you trying to accomplish?
<albuntu> CompactDstrxion: ok that solved my problem. i am going to stick with icedtea
<CompactDstrxion> np albuntu
<crdlb> dreamy: if that returns OpenGL Renderer String: Software Rasterizer, then your 3d acceleration is broken
<dreamy> crdlb: to see if 8.10 is better?
<dreamy> i quit about 8.10...
<gloppie> I would like to know if anybody else sees the traffic I see. I am not trying to accomplish anything else.Thx
<somethingtodo> gloppie:  Did you piss off a botnet?
<gloppie> nope, I have not IRC since ages...
<poutine> gloppie, What makes you think your traffic is indicative of our traffic?
<gloppie> 10 years ago lol
<gloppie> I want to see if it is global
<dreamy> crdlb: its a good idea but my cd is broken.. thanksa
<poutine> gloppie, That's one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard
<poutine> please never ask such a question again
<gloppie> I guess I'll just renew DHCP then he
<node357> gloppie, to answer your question, no, it is not a default behavior for Ubuntu to have a lot of traffic on that port
<crdlb> dreamy: so what OS are you using on it now?
<dreamy> crdlb: 8.04
<gloppie> I'm in the wrong place. Sorry guys. Thanks
<crdlb> dreamy: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
 * gloppie quit
<marcel> !info dosemu
<ubottu> dosemu (source: dosemu): The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.1828-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2272 kB, installed size 5704 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dreamy> crdlb: direct rendering: Yes
<crdlb> dreamy: so barring any future improvements to the driver's efficiency, it's working as well as it can
<dreamy> crdlb: direct rendering .. is it the ultimate test ?
<dreamy> crdlb: the "glxinfo"
<crdlb> dreamy: in 8.04 and prior, it reliably indicates whether 3d acceleration is enabled (there can be false negatives, but never false positives afaik)
<crdlb> in 8.10, it'll always say yes, which is why you have to check for software rasterizer
<dreamy> crdlb: ok :S ..
<dreamy> crdlb: :S no idea
<dreamy> crdlb: can i try removing dri ? it whould give me some clues
<dreamy> crdlb: afterwards with the glxgears
<kitty_> any suggestion for a ppc box?
<crdlb> dreamy: what would that accomplish? DRI is apparently working, but that is not a powerful GPU
<dreamy> ok
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: I'm in windows right now, and I've encountered some problems 1) during start up, if my external hard drive was powered on, i would get error 17 before i reached the dual boot screen 2) Now that i'm in windows, and have turned my external hard drive back on, it's not being recognized at all by windows
<kitty_> Docta, ext2fsd ?
<neura> exodus, is your external hard drive recognized under ubuntu?
<skydart> I have switched back to the Mac.
<Droopsta915> I installed a deb.bin file. It stayed on the dektop, where should I place the file.
<DoctaEntropy> neura, I suppose you mean me, yest it is recognized under ubuntu
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: the error 17 looks like a grub error...
<kitty_> Docta did you format it forext2?
<neura> well that's good
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: so what should I do?
<neura> i am going to look up a thread in the forums
<neura> someone had a similar problem
<DoctaEntropy> neura, thank you
<dreamy> crdlb: how ever i got the rv100 .. just correcting that. not to be mistaken
<dreamy> its got plus a "v"
<Cpudan80> Hey
<thehook_> hi :) is there a shell command to get x random characters?
<Cpudan80> I asked my question about a usb thumb drive a while ago - but since nobody said much - I'll ask again
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: well, I'm probably going to get in trouble for this, While you are in windoze check your external drive for errors from the command line chkdsk /F
<Cpudan80> I have a thumb drive with stuff on it - I plug it in Ubuntu, it appears to mount OK, it says the correct info (ie. 33 files, 500 MB used ....) -- but I can't see anything.
<neura> hmm exodus, i've never done that before
<Cpudan80> It's a 4GB thumb drive formatted as FAT32
<Cpudan80> all help is appreciated
<neura> DoctaEntropy, if you decide to do the chkdksk,, make sure to let it run all the way through
<galvanize> hi all
<dreamy> whatever.. it may mean the same
<Hentai> Cpudan80: stupid awnser try chkdsk in windows/
<Hentai> ?
<plcTowlie> I'm having trouble setting my local internal IP address to be a static value while maintaining the DHCP to set the DNS, is there an easy way to do this?
<Cpudan80> Hentai: hrm...
<Cpudan80> good idea
<exodus_ms> DoctaEntropy: what drive lis your external hdd showing up as
<neura> Cpudan, have you looked around your filesystem?
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: through DOS right? anyways, i get an error with chkdsk it says: Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?
<neura> specifically perhaps under /media
<galvanize> any electrical engineers here?
<neura> or /mnt
<crdlb> dreamy: yeah, but r100 also describes the series: r100, r200, r300, etc. :)
<Cpudan80> neura: oh yeah I mean I know its mounted and everything
<dreamy> ok
<Cpudan80> it shows up on the desktop
<Cpudan80> It just has nothing in there
<DoctaEntropy> exodus_ms: uh, the external hdd isn't showing up at all now under windows
<neura> o it shows on the desktop
<neura> hmm
<Cpudan80> very odd
<neura> what about if you gksudo nautilus
<Cpudan80> well
<Cpudan80> I ls'd it as root
<Cpudan80> nothing
<neura> mmmm
<kitty_> thehook_ where do you want your random characters stored?
<neura> hmmmmm
<Cpudan80> ls -la (as root)
<kitty_> doctaentropy www.google.com look for ext2fsd, its a win32 daemon for accessing ext2 partitions
<neura> DoctaEntropy, perhaps it would work if you boot into ubuntu, mount the volume, look at a few files, and then unmount it
<neura> then unplug it
<neura> shut down
<neura> boot windows
<dreamy> crdlb: i was just reading in the wikipedia that the rv100 had rendering resources removed
<neura> and reattach, see if it works
<SamIam> Quick question, I had a transfer fail going to be external usb hd, now none of my systems will mount the drive, what to do?
<neura> if'n you haven't done that yet
<dreamy> crdlb: including pixel-pipeline, HyperZ, e T&L
<exodus_ms> neura: have tried that already
<neura> hmm
<SamIam> is there a way to reset an external usb hd
<SamIam> ?
<kitty_> yes
<SamIam> how?
<kitty_> samiam is the "failure" still listed in your dmesg ?
<exodus_ms> neura: other than connecting it back to windoze, removing it with sSafely Remove Harder and then doing a chkdsk D: /F /R, then try to mount it in Ubuntu
<kitty_> i.e. plug it back in and see what dmesg |tail says after a few seconds
<Cadman21> how can I move files with a name like "xxx 1-26" in the command line?
<kitty_> cadman21 man mv
<plcTowlie> is there a way to force a static ip while still using dhcp? (so the DNS and other settings are set via the dhcp)
<itai_michaelson> can anyone help me with basic lamp set up?
<Cadman21> Kitty: ok thanks
<itai_michaelson> LAMP
<Cpudan80> !lamp | itai_michaelson
<ubottu> itai_michaelson: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SamIam> kitty, yes it's there
<Mike_92> For some reason Firefox closes on me at random times without warning. I noticed this has been happening more frequently now and I also noticed that it tends to happen when I try to watch videos on YouTube. Can someone help me? I'm using Intrepid.
<Talkradio> plcTowlie google dhcp reservations.. nothing more than adding the mac addy of the pc to get the address
<kitty_> what is it saying, pastbin it
<plcTowlie> Talkradio: my router does not support that
<Talkradio> get a new router ;)
<neura> Mike_92, any changes recently?
<Sam_IRC> Mike_92: that happened to me a while back. I don't remember what fixed it. sorry :(
<Hentai> exodus_ms: if you do /r then that implies /f as well, typeing chkdsk /f /r is more then needed
<muxpux> hi i accidently deleted /sbin/reboot
<plcTowlie> :) would certainly work
<muxpux> anyways to get it back
<somethingtodo> plcTowlie:  or upgrade the firmware - a lot of consumer routers have much better firmware you can download now.
<kitty_> plcTowlie, you can always make a shell script, dhclient ifname, ifconfig ifname ip.address.here .... route ....
<Talkradio> why not set statically/
<Mike_92> neura: I haven't made any recent changes or downloaded any new plugins recently, however it has been happening for months now.
<plcTowlie> somethingtodo: unfortuantely I'm on the latest firmware
<muxpux> hi anyways to get reboot command back again?
<exodus_ms> Hentai: fix repair, all this windoze talk is making me nauseas :P
<jedilappy> hey, i just installed 8.10; but i cant seem to install any additional things; nvidia drivers cant be installed as well as any application i try to install via Add/Remove - i get the following error when adding an application: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Wiseguy> hey guys, how can install ubuntu without a cd?
<Mike_92> Wiseguy: Try wubi
<SamIam> http://pastebin.ca/1319229
<plcTowlie> Talkradio: I will attempt that again, my last attempt at that gave me intermittent internet access
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, thanks, i read that, my question is in this command:mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword'); do i need to set a special SQL user or my basic Ubuntu user will do?
<somethingtodo> plcTowlie:  Will it take dd-wrt?
<SamIam> kitty, just pasted
<Hentai> exodus_ms: , I meant that putting /f and /r together is useless, if you are gonna do /r it implies /f as well
<plcTowlie> its a befw11s4v4
<plcTowlie> netgear
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: umm no -- and you dont even have to do that set password anymore
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: if you follow the steps -- it will prompt you in a friendly gui for the password
<kitty_> ok samiam what happens when you mount it ?
<Wiseguy> is wubi pretty good?
<plcTowlie> looks like no :(
<exodus_ms> Hentai: cool, I think I just spit up a little in my mouth
<exodus_ms> Hector: all kidding aside, thanks for your help
<somethingtodo> plcTowlie:  Then I'd say spend the $20 on ebay for a new one
<Hector> huh?
<SamIam> gives an error - Unable to mount the volume 'External'
<plcTowlie> ok.  seemed a simple enough thing to do, its just a checkbox in windows :p
<plcTowlie> oh well, thank you anyway
<Hector> exodus_ms: not me, mate
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone using vlc here?  having a bit of an issue
<kitty_> try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /whereveryounormallymountit"
<SamIam> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, you are right, it did ask me to set it up...but when i try to set phpbb it says access denied for user @ localhost to database
<somethingtodo> plcTowlie?  Wait, what?  Windows would act the same as ubuntu here, perhaps I don't understand your issue.
<kitty_> and then dmesg | tail and see if it gives you a better error
<exodus_ms> Hector: as anyone told you thank you lately, there you go :P sorry
<Jim_Raynor> hi
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: oh right - you have to set up users for that directly
<Jim_Raynor> My system is borked
<Jim_Raynor> got error 16
<dreamy> crdlb: u there ? .. do u know any stuff about the sis 687 ? dual bridged ... etc..  with 256 mermory
<Hector> D:
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: initially the only user is "root"
<SamIam> this happend after a file transfer failed
<plcTowlie> windows allows you to force an ip address, but allows the dns information and other settings come through via dhcp
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, not sure I understand , i ned to set SQL user or Phpb user?
<Jim_Raynor> and now, when booting from the live cd, i get disk error c8, ax = 0201 drive 80
<dreamy> crdlb: theres something called mirage 3 graphic engine.. im not shure what it is or how its used
<Jim_Raynor> when booting from the live and choosing boot first disk
<plcTowlie> ubuntu requires you enter all of that information statically, or receive all from dhcp
<SamIam> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /whereveryounormallymountit
<Jim_Raynor> regular boot just skips the hd
<SamIam> $MFTMirr error: Invalid mft record for '$MFT'
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, look : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=98vr5y&s=5
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: PHPBB is something entirely different. Initially the only user you have for mysql is root
<SamIam> telling me to boot into windows twice
<SamIam> run chkdsk etc etc
<kitty_> yeah, have you tried doing that:
<SamIam> I don't have a windows box
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: if all you did was follow the LAMP instructions, you havent done enough to set up PHPBB
<somethingtodo> plcTowlie:   Oh!   http://expert.mandriva.com/question/10073
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: you have to 1) add a user to mySQL for PHPBB 2) Add a database for that user
<kitty_> ok, makes me ask why you formated for ntfs then but anyways, lemme look a sec
<kek> How do I make a .pem file for use with dovecot? I'm trying to make a self-signed certificate like in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html
<kek> But I don't get any .pem file
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: the easiest way to do this is "phpmyadmin" -- as described in the lamp doc I sent you
<mlLK> What file do I need to edit for running startup scripts?
<Cpudan80> for your account only?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone using vlc here?  having a bit of an issue
<mlLK> Yes.
<Cpudan80> easiest thing to do would be to edit .bashrc
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, ok, i will try phpadmin ,thanks
<mlLK> ~/.bashrc?
<SamIam> it was working until the tranfer failed somehow, and since then won't mount
<kitty_> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<plcTowlie> somethingtodo: !! that looks promising
<mlLK> Cpudan80, how about for something that needs sudo?
<kitty_> you can try that application its what i ended up having to use on a hard disk last time i couldn't mount it from linux and windows was two much of a whore to work either
<Enissay> My firefox taskbar  disappeared can't minimize nor maximize the window.... any idea?
<Jim_Raynor> so... no suggestions or help?
<Cpudan80> mlLK: yes and if it needs sudo then its easiest to add it to the system --> prefs --> sessions
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone using vlc here?  having an issue.  i tried to install a skin, worked fine, but after restart it always asks me for the skin file.  if i select it again, it just shuts down.  where is the installation folder for vlc??
<SamIam> lol - thanks, will try that - it doesn't wipe anything does it?
<Cpudan80> Enissay: press F11
<kitty_> only if you tell it to
<kitty_> :D
<Newfie_rich> Hey all, just wondering if you know if there is a program like Matlab or Mable for linux
<SamIam> kk - :) - thanks!
<meoblast001> hi i'm gonna purposelyl ask a question no one can help me with
<kitty_> my advice is to go slow through the menus cause you can hit enter too many times and skip a menu while the program reads from your disk
<exodus_ms> neura: pm ?
<SamIam> kk
<plcTowlie> Newfie_rich:  try scilab, its very much like matlab
<dreamy> crdlb: u there ?
<meoblast001> my system finally booted after countless failed POST attempts... when it did, my kernel paniced.. i'm assuming it's nVidias fault
<Enissay> Cpudan80: f11 ==>full screen mode+f11 ==>back to a window without taskbar xD
<Newfie_rich> plcTowlie: Thank you very much
<ezerhoden> mlLK: /etc/rc.local is that what you are looking for?
 * FireFox is not an expert at firefox, i just use the name. (for anyone who noticed me) ;)
<mlLK> ezerhoden, I need to simply chmod a driver each time before running this application.
<mlLK> ezerhoden, just looking for the obvious way to automate this step.
<RONALDO_gOAL> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOoooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOOOooooOOOOOooooOOOOOOOOOOOOoooOOOOOOOOOOooooaL
<FireFox> 0_o lol
<calliope> ok im now in 7.10 and so it is time to upgrade to 8.04 and then 8.10
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, erm..which user/psswd should i use for phpmyadmin?
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: the initial login is root with the password you set before
<galvanize> calliope: I would recommend that. Intrepid is great!
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, thanks
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone using vlc here?  having an issue.  i tried to install a skin, worked fine, but after restart it always asks me for the skin file.  if i select it again, it just shuts down.  where is the installation folder for vlc??
<jedimindlappy> hey guys, fresh install of 8.10 - i cant seem to enable nvidia drivers; it just says 'downloading and installing driver' and sits at 0% - any ideas?
<calliope> can I upgrade direct from 7.10 to 8.10 or do i have to do two upgrades
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, now i need to create a phpbb user + database, correct?
<TheGrid> g'day all
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: yes
<cdenny> is there a ram usage monitor/logger available for linux?
<qcjn> hi, how can i make application start at start up of ubuntu ? like gnome do & avant window manager
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, anyone using vlc here?  having an issue.  i tried to install a skin, worked fine, but after restart it always asks me for the skin file.  if i select it again, it just shuts down.  where is the installation folder for vlc??
<tj83> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<brotherhand> what editor do I use to edit /proc/interrupts?
<irvingpop> you cannot edit /proc/interrupts
 * FireFox starts mesing around with ubuntu jaunty armel on his Nokia N800
<Cpudan80> zgmf-x20a: vlc is kinda all over
<brotherhand> oh
<Cpudan80> zgmf-x20a: /usr/lib/vlc for one
<irvingpop> brotherhand:  why would you want to?
<KujiUn> I want Vuze to shut down fully before the system shuts down. Is there anyway to configure the system to do that?
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, can i just name the user phpbb?
<Cpudan80> zgmf-x20a: also /usr/share/vlc
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: sure
<irvingpop> '
<Cpudan80> zgmf-x20a: the actual executable thing is in /usr/bin/vlc
<irvingpop> that interrupts file is basically a statistical listing of which devices have generated how many interrupts
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, it asked me to create a psswd for new user , but there is also a password "generate" part, what is that all about?
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: if you want to set it yourself do it - if you want to get a random one from the computer, push generate
<Cpudan80> I suggest setting it yourself :-)
<irvingpop> I have a possibly silly deb/apt question regarding dependencies
<Enissay> I installed a new theme and apply changes... it works xD..... thks for help
<kek> too bad https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html is not proofread. "Now simply configure any applications, with the ability to use public-key cryptography, to use the certificate and key files. For example, Apache can provide HTTPS, Dovecot can provide IMAPS and POP3S, etc." - not true.
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, of course... thanks
<Cpudan80> Unless you fancy 1D87FZZ8o3 as the password
<Cpudan80> oh wait - thats my password!
 * Cpudan80 hides
<cdenny> I currently have 2gb for ubuntu, would 4gb make improvement?
<cdenny> I use gimp
<Cpudan80> not unless you switch to 64 bit
<zgmf-x20a> Cpudan80: hey thanks for the help, i figured out  a nice work around just now, but will keep that in mind ^_^
<zgmf-x20a> thanks for the help!
<cdenny> i am 64-bit
<Cpudan80> then possibly
<mewshi> hi :)
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, under Global privilages I should probably "check all" , right?
<cdenny> problem is, with all the apps open it still only uses 600mb of ram (blender, cinlerra, etc)
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: ummm no
<Phantomime> I can't get internet with ubuntu. Help...
<cdenny> why does ubuntu have to be so good?
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: you only want it to have rights on the phpbb database
<L|nuxPS2> sorry to bother, but i have a script that calls on truecrypt which has to be run as root, i added it to sudoers but the resulting file it creates does not give others read access, is there a way to change this without chmod'ing
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: if you give it global privs, you effective make it root
<Cpudan80> phpbb is not very secure
<Cpudan80> I would not want to give it root
<Cpudan80> But you might! Dont let me stop you!
<TheGrid> im look for good linux shell use test my server how tell me one ?
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: without chmoding ?
<Cpudan80> Why is chmoding a problem ?
<Cpudan80> TheGrid: BASH is the standard shell
<L|nuxPS2> its being called from a php script on my web server
<Cpudan80> But real men use FISH!
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: so?
<ANTRat> fish://
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: PHP can exec terminal level commands
<L|nuxPS2> i would have to sudo chmod but the www-data user cant do that
<L|nuxPS2> right, but not with sudo unless i specify the password
<L|nuxPS2> which i don't want in my actual script
<L|nuxPS2> for security
<Cpudan80> so this PHP scripts creates a file ?
<L|nuxPS2> yeah
<Cpudan80> but it writes it as root instead of www-user or whatever?
<L|nuxPS2> ya
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1gkphv&s=5  , so "which options are best?
<irvingpop> I forced the install of a package that depends on libapache2-mod-php5, which depends on apache2-mpm-prefork.   I run my webserver with apache2-mpm-worker and FastCGI, and don't want to switch back to prefork.    I forced install the package,  but now I keep getting errors that I need to run "apt-get install -f".    If I run that,  it says:   8:02pm.www ~# apt-get -f install
<irvingpop> Reading package lists... Done
<irvingpop> Building dependency tree
<irvingpop> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> irvingpop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jim_Raynor> ok... Now, i believe in Demons
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: hit uncheck all and leave the middle radio selected
<Jim_Raynor> or fairies or gnomes... any tiny being that screws up with your crap
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: hrm
<L|nuxPS2> could i possibly add to sudoers only the ability to chmod within a certain directory?
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, middle radio?
<Jim_Raynor> My hd was failing, wasn't booting and didn't even loaded with the Live CD
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: "created DB with same name ..."
<irvingpop> anyone?   what can I do to break the dependencies?
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, thanks!
<Phantomime> I am trying to get the internet working on ubuntu, but I can't do it. I have a wireless pci card (hardware) installed in my pc. Is there a way that I can set it up so that it recognizes the hardware and recognizes the wireless network?
<L|nuxPS2> that way the script can call on sudo to chmod but it can only do it within the file directory - that way I don't have a massive security hole
<Jim_Raynor> I disassembled the bloody laptop, rebuilt it and somehow, errors are gone and the system is snappier
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: maybe if you use a different method of writing out the file initially
<Jim_Raynor> WTF!?
<ein_> 6+
<ein_> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<L|nuxPS2> don't think there is a way - the script calls on truecrypt to create a volume, mount it, then place the files the user has selected into the volume, unmounts it, then lets the user download the truecrypt file
<Jim_Raynor> WHY ON EARTH WOULD MY LAPTOP BECOMES FASTER JUST BY EXTRACTING THE BLOODY HD AND MEMORY CHIPS AND PUTTING THEM BACK ON!!?
<Jim_Raynor> Midgets, gnomes or fairies... only explanation
<Phantomime> stim packs?
<Cpudan80> !ohmy | Jim_Raynor
<ubottu> Jim_Raynor: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<L|nuxPS2> unless i just made it a straight up bash script and put the chmod in there and then sudoer that bash script
<L|nuxPS2> but i want a way within php... :(
<icesword> hey
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, i have heard that phpbb is insecure ,what can i do to make it more secure? i am planning to run a bbs on my pc for my friends ,no domain name juts http:ip.address/forum
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: you can set the UID of a PHP script
<Jim_Raynor> seems like i kicked out some sort of windows dwarf from my laptop
<icesword> can I upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04? how
<L|nuxPS2> howso?... link?
<icesword> Cpudan80, err. heh
<Cpudan80> itai_michaelson: I dunno - I dont use phpbb much
<Cpudan80> icesword: yes you can
<Cpudan80> icesword: that is supported
<Jim_Raynor> I SWEAR to Buddha, that I was having boot errors 15 minutes ago...
<icesword> Cpudan80, a link
<Jim_Raynor> and now, everything seems better than new...
<Jim_Raynor> why???
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: http://us3.php.net/manual/en/function.posix-setuid.php
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: remember to set it back
<L|nuxPS2> thx
<Cpudan80> L|nuxPS2: #php might shed some more light on it
<Cpudan80> They're on freenode too :-)
<itai_michaelson> Cpudan80, thank you, it worked
<Cpudan80> np
<L|nuxPS2> ya, ill head on over there
<ein_> hlw
<Peddy> could someone with Intrepid please go to system>preferences>sessions, and see what Pulseaudio services are listed under Startup Programs? I accidentally deleted mine, and I just need to copy someone else's.
<icesword>  ops
<ein_> haou are you
<ein_> Me hepi en copeL me Muachhhhhhhhhhhh
<Cpudan80> Peddy: a thing that runs : pactl load-module module-x11-xsmp
<icesword> Cpudan80, 7.04>7.10>8.04>8.10? do I have to do this? how long will that take? thanks
<Cpudan80> !ops | ein_
<ubottu> ein_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ein_> uiuiu
<Flannel> ein_: Please stop that.
<icesword> Cpudan80, hehe, funny
<ein_> Ehmmmm
<dn4> Any idea why Freemat isn't showing up in my apt-cache searches?
<srx2002> hi guys, quick question....I'm trying to learn some terminal commands...if I open  for example  " amsn "  from the terminal window where exactly is the " executable " ( for lack of a better word ) file located
<Peddy> Cpudan80, that's the only one, right? Just checking :)
<Cpudan80> Flannel: I didnt want to hit the scary red button! I sware I didn't!
<Cpudan80> Peddy: looks like it
<Peddy> srx2002, /usr/bin, for amsn.
<Jim_Raynor> Seriously guys, there should be a logical explanation...
<Peddy> thenks Cpudan80
<Peddy> thanks*
<srx2002> different for each program?
<Jim_Raynor> how can I go from boot errors and BIOS skipping HD to better performance than 2 days ago?
<Peddy> srx2002, well, most programs installed from the ubuntu add/remove or synpatic or apt-get are stored in /usr/bin. If you compile your own programs, they're in /usr/local/bin.
<PB_G3> Hey guys I need help with my ORiNOCO Silver 802.11b WiFi card in ubuntu 8.04 on a PB G3
<Jim_Raynor> in 15 minutes? Only by disassembling and reassembling the laptop?
<icesword> Flannel, hey? how do I upgrade  from 7.04 to 8.10? 7.04>7.10>8.04>8.10? do I have to do this? how long will that take? thanks
<CareBear\> Jim_Raynor : sounds like a glitch in the hd connector
<srx2002> peddy: ok...how would I know where each one is located for any program??  is there a command I can use to check?
<Cpudan80> icesword: go from 7.04 --> 8.04 --> 8.10
<Cpudan80> icesword: you can go directly from X --> 8.04
<Flannel> icesword: You have to upgrade one at a time, yes
<Flannel> Cpudan80: No, you can't
<Cpudan80> you cant?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Only 6.06 to 8.04
<Jim_Raynor> it was a fairy, dude
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> pffft
<Peddy> srx2002, /usr/local/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/bin, /sbin, /bin, /usr/games are where they're stored.
<Cpudan80> that sucks
<FloodBot1> Cpudan80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icesword> Flannel, hmm how long will it take
<Jim_Raynor> she was eating all my performance...
<Cpudan80> argh FloodBot1 !
<icesword> Cpudan80, thanks, Flannel
<Flannel> icesword: Depends on your connection.  You'll have to download ~600MB each upgrade
<Peddy> srx2002, Sorry, there is definitely a command, but I've forgotten it. Does anyone else know how to determine where an executable in $PATH is located?
<srx2002> is there a command to check...for example I wanna know where " firefox " is located?
<Peddy> srx2002, firefox is /usr/bin by default.
<icesword> holy.... hahaha, that sucks. guess I can downgrade to 6.06... lol
<Peddy> srx2002, hang on, I'll have it for you in a sec
<srx2002> Peddy: ok thanks
<Guest56803> hello
<Peddy> srx2002, the command is "type -p firefox"
<linuxman410> guest56803 hello
<Peddy> srx2002, replace firefox with any program you want.
<srx2002> perfect thank you
<Peddy> :)
<PB_G3> mr_polite, hey MR_POLITE
<mapez> net
<zonyl> Does anyone have some general tips to save battery power on a laptop?  ( services that dont need to run , window manager that is better, etc)
<Guest56803> could someone point me in a right direction. I am a new to Ubuntu. My wireless connection was working until i installed updates. Now each time i try to connect i get authentication screen asking me to re-enter password. Could someone point me in the right direction plz
<mr_polite> zonyl: turn your screen brightness down, turn off wireless radios you aren't using.
<Hilikus> hey guys
<stephen> Hey Hilikus
<PB_G3> Hey guys I need help with my ORiNOCO Silver 802.11b WiFi card in ubuntu 8.04 on a PB G3
<Hilikus> what can i use to burn a dvd? something with a GUI please
<PB_G3> K3B
<jedimindlappy> msttcorefonts doesnt offer Tahoma and a couple of other fonts, i vaguely remember there being another package that does though - can anyone refresh my memory real quick?
<Peddy> Hilikus, there is a tool included from 8.04 onwards called 'Brasero'
<Hilikus> i mean, files to a dvd, not actually a movie
<mr_polite> just dropping in to let everyone i was speaking to earlier know that ive successfully "downgraded" back to 8.04.
<PB_G3> Hilikus, K3B!
<Peddy> Hilikus, Brasero is the easiest to use IMO.
<scunizi> Hilikus, k3b for all of the above
<jedimindlappy> ]fonts
<dport> I have a quick question, I just started using Ubuntu and i've got a slight grip on things so far. But i'm trying to get adobe to update
<mr_polite> another vote for k3b
<dport> How do I go about doing that?
<dport> I already downloaded it
<[Arch_Slax]Draco> K3B
<scunizi> dport, adobe? what reader?
<plcTowlie> dport, try the medibuntu repositry?
<Hilikus> i guess i'll give k3b a try
<srx2002> Peddy: If I wanted to prevent someone from using for example MSN while I'm away from my PC...is there a command for that?
 * Peddy doesn't user brasero, anyway. :D
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<Guest56803> i do not think i have wireless radios - it is a linksys wireless card i put in PCMCI port
<Peddy> use*
<usser> dport: what adobe, flashplayer? what version of ubuntu you are using?
<scunizi> Guest56803, that's a wireless radio
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'raw Ethernet'?
<Peddy> srx2002, as in block Pidgin from being used entirely?
<Guest56803> *radios
<vegombrei> Guest56803: why dont you go thru the properties and see if theres something you can do there in its options
<Peddy> srx2002, block pidgin from being used at a certain time*
<sleepy_cat> Hi.. I want to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10
<sleepy_cat> how should i proceed
<srx2002> no..say for example I only want myself to access a progam and nooone else
<Guest56803> lol
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: You need to go to software sources and select "Every release" (as opposed to just LTS) from one of the tabs
<gerber> can i install ubuntu on dell Computer /
<sleepy_cat> thts the problem i cant find software sources
<gerber> can i install ubuntu on dell Computer /
<sleepy_cat> in  SYstem>administration
<srx2002> I used chmod 000 to block certain files ( as root ) and then when I want to view/read those files I go back and do chmod 775 filename.....is there another way?
<scunizi> gerber, yes.. most .. I'm running it on a vostro 1400 laptop
<scunizi> gerber, yes.. most .. I'm running it on a vostro 1400 laptop
<Peddy> srx2002, do you mean programs or files?
<gerber> ci have sc400
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: the problem is that i cant find software sources in  System->administration
<scunizi> gerber, if you can run the live cd then you should be able to install it.
<Guest56803> would anyone plz point me in the right direction to fix wireless problem i have
<srx2002> Programs and file would be the same?
<ryanprior> How do I tell a process which CPU core (s) to run on?
<scunizi> !wireless | Guest56803
<ubottu> Guest56803: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gerber> live cd work good, but when i boot can't find it
<Guest56803> they did not help
<jedimindlappy> how do i stop ubuntu from dimming the display when i stop typing for 30 seconds lol
<Guest56803> i already went through them
<marryjane> wifi 5300 intel
<sleepy_cat> nickrud: hi
<jedimindlappy> nevermind found it
<icesword> Flannel, it seems I have to bother with install from windows
<Guest56803> my wireless was workingfing tine until i installed the updates
<Peddy> srx2002, you could just make a seperate account for your kids/siblings/parents that doesn't have permission to access those files. Fast user switching is really fast, and you can stay logged in.
<gerber> i install it on win xp
<Guest56803> now i keep getting authentication request
<marryjane> i'm ThinkPan x200 (intel wifi 5100) nice conncetion
<Guest56803> each time i reenter password is comes back to ask again
<sleepy_cat> nickrud: I found the solutio to the problem which i had earlier regarding the hanging of the system... it was tht the X86 board does not support the graphics
<srx2002> Peddy: good idea...so chmod 000 and 775 won't work for programs i guess
<sleepy_cat> there is a problem there
<sleepy_cat> some bug
<sleepy_cat> so we need to disable the graphocs options there
<sleepy_cat> then it works perfectly
<sleepy_cat> otherwise it would not load
<Peddy> srx2002, yes, it would, you just chmod the /usr/bin... file
<sleepy_cat> as far as the problem was.. First the screen loaded asked for username and password and then blank screen with the feasibility to hover around with the mouse
<srx2002> ok
<dawildtwig> question for you guys is it possible to run applications using ssh
<scunizi> !enter | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dawildtwig> like .exe applications?
<srx2002> do I do chmod....or chmod 000
<marryjane> no
<sleepy_cat> now its working fine
<sleepy_cat> ok ubottu
<dawildtwig> marryjane: were you referring to my question or the one from srx?
<marryjane> yes
<Peddy> srx2002, I don't know the ids of your users, you can do 'sudo nautilus /usr/bin', then right-click on the programs, and set which users can access it. But you should make a new account first.
<marryjane> sure
<sleepy_cat> Hi.. I want to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10  the problem is that i cant find software sources in  System->administration
<dawildtwig> is that a yes to me marryjane?
<srx2002> ok. perfect
<icesword> !upgrade
<franki^> dawildtwig: yes, it is possible to run applications using ssh
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<marryjane> ok
<biyinglei> hello
<marryjane> hi
<dawildtwig> franki, how do you do it?
<franki^> dawildtwig: just like you usually would from the command line
<franki^> dawildtwig: unless i'm misunderstanding the question?
<dawildtwig> i'm in the windows envioronment now and i try just typing like program.exe in the command prompt and it doesn't work
<biyinglei> how to  install scim in ubuntu
<biyinglei> ?
<biyinglei> thanks
<franki^> dawildtwig: ah, i know nothing about windows.. are you sshing into an ubuntu machine?
<biyinglei> hi
<dawildtwig> franki, yes as well as a windows to
<biyinglei> hi
<scunizi> I've always wondered.. what exactly is scim and why would a person need/want to use it.??
<redvamp128> !fr | adye
<ubottu> adye: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<itai_michaelson> quick question - i have phpbb setup with LAMP, how come when someone acceses my phpbb board it doesn't register on apache2 log ? should i look for it somewhere else?
<zgmf-x20a> hello again all.  does anyone know where the default skin file for VLC is located?
<dawildtwig> franki, i know with the ubuntu you would use the -x bracket for the openssh session to pass the x to the current screen but does that work if the remote computer is windows and host is ubuntu
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a, probably in ~/.vlc or something similar
<jansen> biyinglei: sudo apt-get install scim
<sleepy_cat> ubottu: the release notes do not offer much help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<franki^> dawildtwig: i'm sorry, i have no experience with windows machines at all :(
<sleepy_cat> Hi.. I want to upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 8.10  the problem is that i cant find software sources in  System->administration
<biyinglei> thanks jansen
<dawildtwig> frank, ok that you for your help though
<Guest56803> i can anyone help me plz
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Try accessing it through Synaptic
<scunizi> dawildtwig, probably not since windows doesn't run x
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: ok, how would i get there trhu a file browser.  i recently treid to change the vlc skin, NIGHTMARE... never again..
<sleepy_cat> Flannel how?
<dawildtwig> scunizi, so in a windows to windows using openssh would it work or do you think not?
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a, let me check if that is the location .. what's the default skin called?
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Open up synaptic, and one of the items in the menu will get you to a repository/etc screen
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: i have no idea, im looking for it too....
<dawildtwig> scunizi, i'm really trying to figure out the advantages of using ssh at all if everything is from command just turns it all into a pain in the ass if you know what i mean
<scunizi> dawildtwig, I son't think that openssh actually runs on windows.. other programs do the ssh thing .
<scunizi> dawildtwig, ssh is for privacy and protection
<sleepy_cat> ?
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: i didnt get u properly
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a, /usr/share/vlc/skins2 looks to be the location of the skins.. command line was faster finding it.. (sudo updatedb  ... locate vlc)
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: i found it.... but it wont change to it.... this is a night mare... honestly... i hate the author who made this skin... HATE.  i have tried uninstalling, reinstalling, but its like perm messed up now
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: lol, same time
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Open up synaptic, in one of the menus theres an item to modify the repositories.  I believe that opens up software sources.
<bukowski> hi.
<bukowski> i'm trying to configure compiz through compiz manager but i cant get out what this super key means.
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a, I've never messed with skins .. with vlc I'm either listening or watching not examining the boarder.. but I know what you mean about look and feel..
<jansen> bukowski: super key usually refers to the "windows" key on your keyboard.
<sleepy_cat> Flannel:  I found repository
<sleepy_cat> in the menu
<sleepy_cat> but it has only deb
<sleepy_cat> dev-src
<bukowski> oh thnx
<zgmf-x20a> scunizi: dude... NEVER add a skin... this has become a night mare
<sleepy_cat> and most of them are ticked the unticked ones cant be ticked .. they r frozen elements (cant access them)
<tanath> anyone recently try to update clam virus defs via clamtk? doesn't work for me...
<CareBear\> thanks for the help.
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a, the location it goes is part of root. .you might need to change the permissions of the file.
<zgmf-x20a> is there a way i can COMPLETELY uninstall vlc, like, EVERYTHING, so it has no memory it was ever installed, so when i install again it will be fine
<phorensic3> zgmf-x20a: skin for what?
<bukowski> <Shift><Control>ISO_Prev_Group <- and what does this stand for?
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, 'sudo aptitude purge vlc' and remove/rename ~/.vlc/
<scunizi> phorensic3, zgmf-x20a is trying to change the skin for vlc
<phorensic3> zgmf-x20a: ahh you got the ol vlc skin is stuck and ruins the play list deal?
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Alright, hit alt-f2, then type software-properties-gtk and hit enter, that should bring it up
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: repository is there in the setting menu
<phorensic3> scunizi: Yes I have the same issue
<phorensic3> scunizi: I think it must be a certain skin that screws it up
<jansen> zgmf-x20a: have you tried editing the file ~/vlc/vlcrc? look for a section called "skins2" and comment out every line in that section.
<progC> how can you increase the stack space on visual studio?
<Bitfish> progC, this is #ubuntu, not ##windows
<Flannel> progC: this is #ubuntu, you may be looking for ##windows, or... some other channel (not the C or C++ channel, since thats IDE specfic)
<tanath> anyone else find they can't update virus definitions in clamtk?
<zgmf-x20a> phorensic3: YES!  its a nightmare... installled this very nice skin, but, features missing, try to get back, and night mare.  wont let me, and when i move the new skin file, always has an error and wont open the skin, but an x11 video player window opens and plays, with no actual playtime bar or anything
<zgmf-x20a> its so wack.... im going to try one more thing before complete annhilation
<phorensic3> zgmf-x20a: Is it a windows look alike skin?
<zgmf-x20a> eww
<zgmf-x20a> no.
<zgmf-x20a> windoze..... ewww
<zgmf-x20a> lol
<tanath> phorensic3, it's doubtful you'll need to reinstall it. removing or renaming your ~/.vlc folder should do the trick
<phorensic3> zgmf-x20a: ahh crap the problem is on my laptop not this pc
<zgmf-x20a> it just went so nice with my blackish motif going on here.  just installed cairodock, liking it, and tried to have it go along with the environment
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: nope tht too gives errir
<zgmf-x20a> but alas.... night mare
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: What error?
<sleepy_cat> error.. maybe its not there
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, , it's doubtful you'll need to reinstall it. removing or renaming your ~/.vlc folder should do the trick
<tanath> phorensic3, sorry, not you
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Are you running Ubuntu? or Xubuntu? or Kubuntu or what?
<sleepy_cat> could not open location
<sleepy_cat> file://home/ something someting
<phorensic3> tanath: I tried to reinstall and it returned to badness on reinstall, Im guessing thats cause the config files still existed on my laptop even though did a --purge
<sleepy_cat> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<phorensic3> tanath: Its cool, I have a similar issue with vlc
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Alright, something's messed up then.  You can try upgrading via some of the methods on this page
<Flannel> !upgrade | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tanath> phorensic3, ah. well, did you install the skin as a package?
<sleepy_cat> !upgrade | dragon_flam
<ubottu> dragon_flam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Xpistos> I need to change pwd for a user account, but I am not sure how to do it via command line. Can I get some help?
<tanath> phorensic3, or was it something you added to a skins folder?
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: nah tht didnt work
<sleepy_cat> i already saw those
<sleepy_cat> maybe i am stuck with LTS
<Flannel> !doesntwork | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sleepy_cat> !itsnotworking | Flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsnotworking
<sleepy_cat> lol. i screwed up
<rdw200169> and ubottu calls himself stupid; that was quite profound!
<phorensic3> I believe I installed by browsing to the location of the file within vlc and choosing it as the skin. It worked for weeks and then it got stuck and the playlist wont work
<sleepy_cat> shut up rdw
<tanath> phorensic3, try just removing/renaming the skin file?
<Flannel> sleepy_cat: Please remain polite
<sleepy_cat> Flannel: hey y chucked me out
<sleepy_cat> hmm ok
<nabcore> Is it possible with 8.10 to use the install to USB device (i.e. boot from) to creat a bootable image on a CF card?
<dn4> how do I know what version of ubuntu I have installed?
<sleepy_cat> nabcore: yes its possible
<Flannel> dn4: lsb_release -a
<scunizi> nabcore, yea.. probably..
<sleepy_cat> dn4: go to system monitor
<sleepy_cat> nabcore:  first boot from the live cd
<nabcore> sleep_cat; are there any guides, references, how tos?
<nabcore> ok
<sleepy_cat> then click on the first option
<dn4> thanks sleepy_cat
<sleepy_cat> which says run ubuntu without making any changes
<sleepy_cat> welcom
<bukowski> i try to activate the cube in compiz but it doesnt, please help.
<nabcore> sleepy_cat; ok
<shizumasa14> does anyone know how to connect to yahoo from xchat?  I want to be able to chat with my friends on Yahoo from here,
<zgmf-x20a> phorensic3: hey, so how do i access ~/.vlc/?
<sleepy_cat> nabcore:  then when u get the desktop
<scunizi> shizumasa14, you mean yahoo messenger?
<sleepy_cat> there there will be an install icon
<zgmf-x20a> also, i just did the purge, my last attemp = fail
<shizumasa14> yes,  and MSN for that matter
<sleepy_cat> dont click on tht
<tanath> shizumasa14, xchat is an IRC client. yahoo messenger is a different protocol and requires a different app
<david_> Does anyone know if I can get 3D acceleraton on my Chrome integrated graphics card? I've been searching the internet  for atleast a week trying to find a solution to no satisfaction
<shizumasa14> okay, thanks.
<sleepy_cat> i guess there is an option in the system to install onto pendrive or something.. try tht nabcore
<tanath> shizumasa14, pidgin seems to be the best chat client. supports multiple protocols
<shizumasa14> okay,  thanks.
<phorensic3> tanath: Thats a good idea.. when I get back on my laptop Ill check it out
<scunizi> shizumasa14, xchat is an irc client not a messaging client.. use pidgin.. it's already installed and under applications>Internet. It'll connect to most everything.. including here.
<tanath> shizumasa14, best for linux anyway. there's also digsby for windows, which runs somewhat decently with wine
<nabcore> sleepy_cat; ok, I've tried that, but it does not give me the option to install to the CF drive; it only seems to recogise that this drive exists
<qcjn> hi, when i want to add an application at start up, in the command prompt, i get the app from /usr/bin/whateverapp  ??
<tanath> scunizi, irc is a messaging protocol :P
<jansen> Xpistos: sudo passwd <username>
<scunizi> tanath, true.. but in "non-tech" speak it works
<sleepy_cat> I didnt get you.. on which medium u trying to install
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, find it in nautilus (the file manager). click places menu, or Computer icon on desktop
<tanath> scunizi, actually, i thought it'd be confusing. using xchat, you're doing messaging...
<sleepy_cat> is it a pendrive or a USB HDD
<Brenty> I feel like such a noob.
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: just did... not there... and after purge, and reinstall... the problem STILL persists.... i think i might have to reinstall ubuntu.... i cant believe this garbage... i hope the author of that skin isnt in this country...
<zgmf-x20a> LOL
<david_> Can anyone help me get 3d acceleration on my VIA Chrome9 IGP?
<Brenty> I finally after so long just installed Ubuntu on one of my desktops =D
<flyback> how do I change runlevel in ubuntu 8.10
<jansen> Brenty: we all were noobs once.
<Brenty> hehe
<Brenty> I have SSH experience that's about it.
<george> need help configuring wireless card.
<Brenty> it doesn't seem bad but im more used to the terminal
<nabcore> sleepy_cat: I have to go, but I will read up more. Thank you so much for the advice so far
<george> I can't pick up internet, but I have a wireless card installed in ubuntu right now
<tritium> flyback: sudo telinit <runleve>, but keep in mind that debian and ubuntu don't use runleves in the way that you may be expecting
<flyback> yeah I know
<scunizi> tanath, I'll give you that.. IM-ing is typically thought of though as yahoo, msn etc.. not an irc channel ..
<tritium> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<flyback> i want it to boot to text mode from now on
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: any idea WHY its remebering that i installed a skin?  is there some mega super command that will full kill everything VLC
<zgmf-x20a> ?
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, ok, do all of the following: purge vlc, and whatever depends on it. rename ~/.vlc & rename the skin file. if the problem still persists, it needs further inspection
<flyback> how the hell do I do that then
<Brenty> anyways i was going to ask help about untarring a .tar.bz2 file
<tritium> flyback: easy on the language, please.
<tanath> scunizi, but many don't really know the difference
<balzac> hello
<tanath> scunizi, just that it's "different programs" usually
<tritium> flyback: you need to use update-rc.d on the gdm init script to prevent it from stopping
<flyback> sorry I am viciously sick and I Just want t o get this running before I go to bed
<balzac> I'm trying to free up some space on my computer
<jansen> Brenty tar xjvf <filename.bz2>
<Brenty> ill try it :S
<flyback> so I can use my beside term
<balzac> I noticed intrepid came with Sun Java JRE 6
<jansen> Brenty: The "j" option is for bz2
<flyback> I just setup xvnc
<tritium> flyback: follow this (first method) http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<balzac> that's not free software is it?
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, there's likely a setting somewhere being missed. i would expect it to be in ~/.vlc but if not, it may have its own file in ~
<bukowski> i try to activate the cube in compiz but it doesnt, please help.
<balzac> I got rid of mono and skype already
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: ok, purge done, but i cant seem to find ~/.vlc
<george> anyone know how to configure a wireless card in ubuntu? It's so easy in windows....
<phorensic1> zgmf-x20a: Yah I was having trouble finding it too
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, purging removes the application and system-wide config files. removing/renaming ~/.vlc gets rid of user configs for it
<scunizi> zgmf-x20a, if you're using nautilus to look. .hit ctrl+h to reveal the hidden directory
<jansen> zgmf-x20a: make sure you are showing hidden files and folders
<dport> Hey, my sound still isn't working, I have Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03) and can't figure it out for the life of me
<tritium> george: they typically "just work".  Which card do you have?
<balzac> actually, this is "easy peasy", I don't want to accuse ubuntu of including skype and sunjre6
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, ok, i'm presuming it's there. lemme check
<david_> I installed the openchrome driver and installed VIA's driver and neither get me 3D acceleration, is there something else that I could do besides buy a new video cad?
<balzac> though I'm not sure if they did...
<george> I have a... hold on
<Brenty> can i pm you janbanan
<Brenty> jansen *
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, yep, i have a ~/.vlc
<tritium> flyback: did you see that above?
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, do the hidden files thing
<jansen> Brenty: yes
<flyback> yeah I think I will just kill x manually for tonight
<flyback> too sick to figure it out
<flyback> but thx
<tritium> flyback: no problem
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, a . at the beginning makes something 'hidden'
<balzac> can I remove gedit without removing "ubuntu-desktop"?
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: scunizi, yup im in my home folder, did the hidden files thing, but nothing!  it should be inbetween .Virtualbox and .wine, but nothing!
<balzac> I prefer leafpad
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, just run this in terminal then: mv .vlc .vlc-bak
<cdenny> i am having second thoughts about ubuntu
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, that'll rename it. to get it back, do the reverse: mv .vlc-bak .vlc
<grendal_prime> I have a question about openvpn.  And ya ive already asked in #openvpn..but its really quite there. So i figured id ask here.  Anyone learned enoug in openvpn to discuss possible key centralization for several servers?
<tritium> balzac: ubuntu-desktop is simply a meta-package, which is safe to remove.
<phorensic1> cdenny: No don't, ubuntu is the shiza
<balzac> tritium: thanks
<TheFunkbomb> Hey folks.  Quick question.  I tried to deny all traffic through UFW and it just says "bad port"
<cdenny> phorensic1: thats the thing, i love it.
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: mv: cannot stat `.vlc': No such file or directory
<cdenny> phorensic1: it just doesnt seem all "there" on my vmware
<flyback> freaking nausea
<flyback> :/
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, ok, it's been deleted then. maybe the purge removed it
<cdenny> phorensic1: its just missing, something
<tritium> balzac: if, however, you go to upgrade to a new release, you'll want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop simply to allow the upgrade to go smoothly.  Then, you can remove it again.
<d0netsFN> wow could someone please help me, my ubuntu just locked up so i hard reset
<d0netsFN> then i get error 21 in grub
<balzac> tritium: maybe it's not worth it...
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, seems sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't remove user config
<balzac> gedit is kind of huge for a mere text editor though
<tritium> balzac: it's simple, but it's up to you
<TheFunkbomb> I'm also having an issue with firefox freezing up
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: it never appears there, even when installed tho.  and when i reinstall, guarenteed, same error will be coming back
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, move/rename the skin file, if you still have it. and do a search for duplicates
<phorensic1> cdenny: its missing a full install is what
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, oh? are you running regular ubuntu distro?
<cdenny> phorensic1: thats the thing, i cant do a full install
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, installing vlc from ubuntu repositories, or a third-party source?
<ubuntu3877> hi
<phorensic1> cdenny why not?
<georgewhunter> need help with wifi 8.04
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<georgewhunter> wireless pci adapter
<d0netsFN> hey seriously, im having major issues
<cdenny> woah
<tanath> TheFunkbomb, that's usually caused by addons/extensions. do you have any installed?
<d0netsFN> i think maybe 2 of my drives just died
<d0netsFN> one being a brand new 1 tb drive
<TheFunkbomb> tanath, this just started today.  I haven't added any new add ons
<cdenny> phorensic1: i have it set up so I can have two people on one computer at once
<tanath> TheFunkbomb, well, an existing one may have updated and become buggy
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: checked for vlc in share, its not there ne more, original place for skin files.  and im on ubuntu 8.10 normal, and installing from synaptic
<markys> Hey, small question here: is it possible to do, for example, "echo '#!' && which python", but with the output on only one line?
<balzac> ok, java jre6 is getting the axe on my system
<dport> Anyone know of PeerGuardian 2 can be installed on Ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> I think I'm just going to format.  I'm pretty sure I screwed something up in Terminal
<werdnum> yay netsplit
<phorensic1> yay!
<phorensic1> hooray for netsplit!
<zgmf-x20a> tanath: checked for vlc in share, its not there ne more, original place for skin files.  and im on ubuntu 8.10 normal, and installing from synaptic
<tanath> TheFunkbomb, remember what you did? it may be more easily fixable
<tanath> zgmf-x20a, share?
<cdenny> am i the only one who is seeing hundreds of people leaving the room?
<werdnum> wheee
<zgmf-x20a> home -> usr -> share
<cQ> ah..checkinga again...
<ubuntu3877> l am  a new linux ubuntu user and l am trying to up date ubuntu 8.10 but java l can instal
<tanath> cdenny, nope. netsplit
<Flannel> !netsplit
<cdenny> THIS IS CRAZY
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntu3877> can help me about it
<phorensic1> cdenny: no its a net split
<dport> wtf is up with this?
<dport> gah
<Flannel> Everyone just sit tight.  This should be over shortly.
<cdenny> lol enjoy the show
<tanath> dport, it's temporary
<cdenny> its like a tornado
<cdenny> wait and watch, lol
<tanath> servers on same network are reconnecting
<tanath> sweet chocolate jeebus... when will it end?
<usser> man thats  a nasty one
<tanath> damn... usually not this bad
<theCzar> what the crap is up with all this netsplit!!
<scunizi> happens
<tritium> theCzar: easy on the language, please
<tanath> theCzar, servers having connection troubles
<theCzar> tritium: sorry, just a bit shocked I looked away for a while
<stdin> there is nothing any of us can do, just wait for it to be over
<tritium> theCzar: I understand
<tapan_chugh> unable to get the maximum audio output from ubuntu
<fxhp> netsplit?
<cdenny> UBUNTU SUCKS
<tanath> fxhp, big one
<tritium> cdenny: this has *nothing* to do with ubuntu.
<cwillu> that's what happens when 4000 people disconnect and reconnect at the same time :p
<cdenny> great, right when it stops doing it
<Flannel> Please just sit tight while the servers all freak out.  It should be over sometime soon.
<tritium> This is a netsplit on freenode.
<ArCHoNKoG> its a server split
<theCzar> aight
<werdnum> more than just a server split
<Bossmanbeta> this is beyond a netsplit-
<werdnum> probably a hub issue.
<Bossmanbeta> this is server fail ....
<Wicked> yea wow.
<tanath> attack maybe?
<Inc`> Or an attack
<ArCHoNKoG> lol
<ice_cream> well done
<tapan_chugh> is it over now
<Serge3> good morning
<Serge3> :D
<Flannel> tapan_chugh: not yet, no.
<tanath> don't suppose someone can do me a favour while waiting? can anyone update virus definitions with clamtk?
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I'm back
<cryptw> WHATS WITH THE NETSPLITS
<TheFunkbomb> that's weird, the chan just dropped out on me
<Flannel> Once again, for those of you just joining us:  Just sit tight while the servers freak out.  It should be over soon enough.
<Bossmanbeta> this is server fail, not a netsplit.
<TheFunkbomb> so tanath, I ran sudo modprobe -L and it scrolls too fast
<TheFunkbomb> is there anyway to slow it down?
<Serge3> this is not only on ubuntu
<osxdude|l> Test.
<osxdude|l> WIN!
<Serge3> on debian too
<Serge3> gg
<tanath> TheFunkbomb, pipe it to pg or more: command | pg
<Wicked> TheFunkbomb, pipe it to more
<cdenny> goodbye i am going back to vista
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I'll try that
<tapan_chugh> unable to get the maximum audio output
<tanath> cdenny, this isn't exactly the best time to be trolling :P
<cdenny> tanath lol, i apologize for being out of context
<tanath> tapan_chugh, how do you figure?
<cdenny> its just that im torn
<dport> Stay with Ubuntu
<tanath> cdenny, and... vista??
<Zerro> Ello
<Serge3> shit
<Longlinux6> having trouble installing a ralink rt2600 pci wireless
<cdenny> I love the support and some neat stuff in ubuntu, but vista works better in a virtual environment
<Longlinux6> can someone help me with this issue
<Flannel> Serge3: Please watch the language
<tanath> cdenny, not xp? or win7 beta at least? :P
<Serge3> flannel, i can't copy an nickname of this net split
<Serge3> :D
<cdenny> tanath if i get win7 beta it ends in june 08
<tapan_chugh> i have a multiboot a win xp and ubuntu. I get less sound at the max volume in ubuntu than half its volume in windows
<Knightrous> Win7 Beta is definately better then Vista already!
<Flannel> Longlinux6: We're having network issues, you'll want to wait until theyre over.
<Longlinux6> ok no prob
<tanath> cdenny, mess with system clock?
<Wicked> tapan_chugh, adjeust the sound with alasmixer
<phorensic1> Knightrous: I took a crap earlier that looked better than vista
<Serge3> will this net split sometime STOP? ?
<cdenny> tanath that will work until june 2008
<cdenny> ms designed the beta so It implodes itself in june
<sexcopter> hi, i have a laptop with a 1024x768 display, and plugged in a 1280x1024 monitor. i can get a 1024x768 display through the gnome screen resolution utility, but is there a way i can crank it up to 1280?
<Knightrous> phorensic1, lol. bloated and slow?
<albuntu> people dont have a life and come here to flood. f*** you that did this. sorry guys
<tanath> cdenny, could look around p2p. might be a cracked version that extends it
<TheFunkbomb> I wish there was a way to search in terminal
<Flannel> albuntu: No ones flooding, this is a netsplit.  And please watch your language.
<tritium> TheFunkbomb: search what?
<tanath> cdenny, meh. i'm happy with linux
<cdenny> tanath will do
<scunizi> sexcopter, if you have an nvidia card install nvidia-settings.. it will allow you to do just that.. if you have ati.. I have no idea
<stdin> TheFunkbomb: search what?
<cdenny> tanath my case is unique
<tanath> cdenny, oh?
<albuntu> Flannel: ok sorry. i just thought they were flooding
<cdenny> tanath im running a virtual instance, not full install
<scunizi> TheFunkbomb, sudo updatedb .. then locate <whatever> ..
<TheFunkbomb> tritium and stdin like if I had a long list and I wanted to search for a keyword
<tritium> TheFunkbomb: you can do that with grep
<tanath> cdenny, windows prolly ought to be kept in a vm :P
<Knightrous> cdenny: according to my beta emails, it will last through till August. Plenty of time to work out if you like it or not. I'm currently using it as for gaming on my non-linux computer
<sexcopter> scunizi: ati... too bad
<stdin> TheFunkbomb: you mean like grep?
<tapan_chugh> no help. It is already at the max volume
<sexcopter> scunizi: thanks, i'll keep looking
<tritium> TheFunkbomb: cat list | grep <whatever>
<Flannel> Once again:  We're in the middle of a rather large netsplit.  Your questions/discussions may not be visible for long as people disconnect and reconnect.  It's a good idea to just sit tight and wait for it to stabilize.
<scunizi> sexcopter, there a way but I don't know how.
<cdenny> Knightrous: thanks for the update, i guess I can just download it>
<tanath> find?
<TheFunkbomb> what I'm looking for is tifm_core in the modprobe section
<stdin> tritium: or just "grep list <whatever>" ;)
<cdenny> Knightrous: or do i buy a dvd
<tritium> stdin: indeed
<tanath> grep is used in parsing output. find will actually search
<cdenny> the community is the best thing about ubuntu
<Knightrous> cdenny: You can download it from the M$ site, link on the front page. I still prefer Ubuntu though, just Win7 satisfies my gaming needs ATM
<Phantomime_> Okay, I am back.. did some searching on the web. I have a TEW 423P! H/W B1.R wireless PCI chip installed into my computer. I want to know how to get on the internet. I can't figure out how to get ubuntu to recognize my hardware and allow me internet access. I wish this was all as easy as windows.
<tritium> tanath: he's wanting to search a text file list, not search for files themselves.
<cdenny> Knightrous: i love ubuntu
<tanath> tritium, ah, k
<Phantomime_> 423PI
<tritium> TheFunkbomb: man grep, and learn all about it.
<phorensic1> cdenny: I would say that the software, response time to correct bugs, cost, versatility, and community are all somewhat high on the reasons why ubuntu is the bomb
<cdenny> Knightrous: its vmware workstation 6.5 that doesnt like it
<stdin> TheFunkbomb: you can search the output of any command with "<command> | grep <search term>"
<tanath> so is anyone able to get signature upates in clamtk?
<Phantomime_> I was under the name "george" before
<cdenny> phorensic1: when I can afford my own workstation (digital art) i will try ubuntu again.  but for now, i miss my photoshop
<Knightrous> cdenny, Try VirtualBox, I use it instead of VMware, it's faster from my experience.
<Flannel> Once again:  We're in the middle of a rather large netsplit.  Your questions/discussions may not be visible for long as people disconnect and reconnect.  It's a good idea to just sit tight and wait for it to stabilize.
<Serge3> colapse
<feltis> ok this is driving me nuts and I've been banging my head against google, I have an AMD Turion 64 RM-70 chip. For the life of me I can't get ubuntu install cd's to work with the AMD64 iso's. Everything else works fine. I've tried other distro's with 64 bit and they work. Any ideas?
<Flannel> Once again:  We're in the middle of a rather large netsplit.  Your questions/discussions may not be visible for long as people disconnect and reconnect.  It's a good idea to just sit tight and wait for it to stabilize before trying to ask questions.
<werdnum> Flannel: Some hub, I suppose.
<phixxor> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Knightrous> Netsplit finished yet?
<therealnanotube> Knightrous: ehrm... no? :)
<kkathman> Knightrous,  its more than a split
<scunizi> Merc, use the file manager to go to the mp3 player and once  you're looking at the empty file structure.. put ctrl+h and you'll see the hidden trash directory on it.. empty trash
<cellofellow> adam7: is there a way to install from the .deb into ~?
<Flannel> Once again:  The Freenode servers are experiencing a netsplit right now.  Just sit tight and enjoy the show.  It'll settle down soon enough.  It might not be worth your while to ask questions right now due to scrolling.
<cellofellow> adam_:  is there a way to install from the .deb into ~?
<davenull> cellofellow: Not unless the .deb is setup to do that already.
<cellofellow> :(
<Merc> thats right, thanks guys :)
<cellofellow> can I do that from the source deb?
<cellofellow> this tarball won't build
<davenull> cellofellow: What is the program?
<cellofellow> ...and the source deb won't build without builddeps.
<cellofellow> python-mysqldb
<Longlinux6> ralink 2600 pci wireless problems installing
<cellofellow> I know it's in repos but I can't install it.
<Flannel> cellofellow: You can extract the contents of the deb, yes.  Its just an archive format.
<Merc> Oh.. ehh, I deleted the trash folder, but the player is still fucked up, still full but no files
<Merc> defenetly no files
<Flannel> Merc: Please watch your langauge
<Pyles17> adam7: how do i know if it's a firmware problem?
<Merc> oh, sorry
<phixxor> is it all right to join freenode using port 8001?
<Flannel> phixxor: Yes
<scunizi> phixxor, yes.. use chat.freenode.net
<scunizi> phixxor, instead of irc.freenode.net
<biyinglei> my start bar have lost
<phixxor> scunizi: what's the difference?
<scunizi> phixxor, not sure.. both might work.. but at one point I read that the chat one with 8001 helped reduce dcc exploits
<Merc> Hm, now the mp3 player is working, its now saying it got no songs. But my ubuntu says otherwise, atleast that it is full... :S
<rww> phixxor: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit for more info on the exploit thing
<jxander> i'm trying to make sudo and gksu to work without me entering a password. I've added the line "jxander ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" to /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter the password. user jxander is in group jxander. What am I missing?
<rww> Merc: what brand of mp3 player?
<Merc> apache
<scunizi> jxander, if you continue you'll be missing all your security. might as well run win$
<phixxor> rww thanks
<Merc> im gonna try logging off and on
<werdnum> scunizi: that's not at all true.
<tanath> jxander, would recommend against doing that on a machine connected to the internet
<ryanprior> How do I tell a process which CPU core (s) to run on?
<jxander> scunizi: :)) yeah, funny... i know it's true too :P
<scunizi> werdnum, if you engineer the sys so you don't have to use a password when using sudo?  that won't hurt your security?
<rww> jxander: 1) That's not a great idea. 2) You should be using the visudo command, not editing the sudoers file directly. 3) Instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove%20Password%20Prompt%20For%20sudo (maybe log out and log back in?)
<tritium> scunizi: that's a poor use of the term "engineer"
<werdnum> scunizi: It's certainly not true that it eliminates any security benefits from running Ubuntu.
<jxander> tanath: but how could i make it at least for one session not to have to enter the password every 5 min?
<Merc> Well, that didnt do anything good
<bullgard4> The 'ifconfig' command outputs with my IBM laptop T42 after each of the 4 network interface names 'Link encap:'? What information follows then? (I know what encapsulation in protocols is.)
<tanath> jxander, you could keep a root shell open
<scunizi> tritium, you must be one.
<Merc> mp3 player says its empty, ubuntu says its full
<tritium> scunizi: yes
<tanath> jxander, run 'su'
<scunizi> tritium, :)  ..
<Giraffe> hey, i'm having trouble getting WPA personal with TKIP working.  does anybody know why this is?
<jxander> tanath: you mean, log in as root, right?
<tanath> jxander, no
<tritium> scunizi: :)
<Giraffe> it seems that it's a known bug in 8.10 but nobody has fixed it yet, so...
<lid> fuck
<Flannel> Alright, sit seems that we've returned to normality.  If you asked a question in the last 10 minutes or so, you'll want to repeat it.  Thank you for flying #ubuntu
<tritium> lid: no foul language, please
<Giraffe> er, k
<tanath> jxander, i said keep a root shell open, meaning a terminal with a shell that's logged in as root. not logging in yourself as root
<Giraffe> hey, i'm having trouble getting WPA personal with TKIP working.  does anybody know why this is?
<Giraffe> at Flannel's request
<lid> What if my fucking internet isn'tworking... I can't very well tell youwhat's wrong without cursing
<Giraffe> well, try harder
 * ice_cream laughs
<_Vi_> pwned
<Merc> maybe I should format my player?
<phiqtion> what is the best way to mount a .bin file in ubuntu?
<mysticdarkhack> so is ubuntu irc working now?
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<mysticdarkhack> freenode that is
<tanath> phiqtion, convert to iso & use gmount-iso?
<Merc> I cant even format it in gparted...
<Knightrous> phiqtion: Try Gmount-Iso, I'm sure it can hand mounting bin files as well as Iso's
<ice_cream> tbd
<_Vi_> been working all day mysticdarkhack
<Merc> trying restart comp
<tanath> (convert if necessary)
<ice_cream> what is this restart comp stuff =P
<Brian_S> O_!
<ice_cream> this is linux
<Knightrous> phiqtion: Or you could try the linux version of PowerISO
<mysticdarkhack> so anyway, any knoww how I can get my sony vaio internal mic working
<jxander> tanath: i see... thanks :D... so if I keep a gnome-terminal for example open it won't ask for password... i suppose a root login, on tty1 for example, won't do the trick...
<tanath> this is spartaaa! (sorry)
<mysticdarkhack> hoping to use it on skype
<mysticdarkhack> the webcam work
<mysticdarkhack> but the internal mic is being a pain
<tanath> jxander, if you use a vt, and want to run a graphical app, you'll have to tell it to run on the x server specifically. i doubt you know how to do that
<tanath> jxander, just run terminal, and get a root shell
<mysticdarkhack> anyone can help me??
<tanath> jxander, but yes, you can use a vt
<jockey8788> hello all
<Knightrous> jxander: If I'm doing any length terminal work, and don't want to have to enter my root pass everytime I need to run a command, I use "sudo su"
<tanath> jxander, one way to do it is by running 'sudo -i'
<jockey8788> can i ask some help ?
<werdnum> Knightrous: sudo -s :)
<tritium> werdnum: sudo -i
<rww> !ask | jockey8788
<ubottu> jockey8788: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Knightrous> werdnum: I use sudo su :P
<tritium> Knightrous: you should reconsider that
<tanath> jxander, that gives you an interactive sudo shell, basically
<cwillu> Knightrous, sudo -s is a little more sane :p
<jockey8788> i'm totally new to ubuntu.. just installed :) everything works more tha perfect
<jockey8788> but i do want the fonts of windows
<Merc> okey, system restart did nothing.. the mp3 player is still "full" and I realy need it.. :S
<cwillu> jockey8788, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<d0netsFN> hey could someone help me get my grub back to normal
<Knightrous> tritium: It's not that insane ;-)
<cwillu> jockey8788, will install java, flash, windows fonts, mp3 support
<d0netsFN> im having crazy problems when i add my new 1 tb drive
<jockey8788> so i downloaded the fonts and installed them
<jxander> tanath, Knightrous thanks for all the options... will try all the above right now :D...
<scunizi> jockey8788, open System>Admin>Synaptic package manager and search for mstcorefonts..
<tritium> cwillu: sudo su and sudo -s are equivalent
<jockey8788> installed all these
<jockey8788> also mstcorefonts
<jockey8788> what i must do now to make them work and make ubuntu's fonts look like window's
<jockey8788> ?
<tritium> sudo -i and sudo su - are equivalent, and give you root's environment configuration, which is what you typically want when you use it as suck.
<tritium> s/suck/such
<tanath> jockey8788, have you logged out or rebooted since installing them?
<ice_cream> n1
<Miesco> My mic doesn't work :/
<tritium> sudo -s and sudo su keep the current shell's env.
<rdw200169> tritium, you vi too much.
<jockey8788> yes
<jockey8788> also restarted me laptop
<tritium> rdw200169: vi?
<rdw200169> tritium, s/something/something_else is a common search and replace for vi!
<ice_cream> tritium, and  simply 'su'  reads root's .bashrc (e.g. bash) ?
<tritium> rdw200169: yeo
<stdin> 'sudo su -' is excessive, changes user to root to change user to root...
<tritium> Just use "sudo -i"
<tanath> 'sudo su - && sudo su -' !
<jockey8788> shouldn't i change some settings to work ?
 * ice_cream shrugs
<ice_cream> i usually either sudo or su, not both
<tritium> ice_cream: you've enabled the root account?
<bullgard4> The 'ifconfig' command outputs with my IBM laptop T42 after each of the 4 network interface names 'Link encap:'? What information follows then? (I know what encapsulation in protocols is.)
<ice_cream> naturally
<tritium> naturally for you, perhaps
<ice_cream> that's the general meaning of a 'naturally' response...
<tritium> Not really.
<tritium> But, let's stay on topic, please.
<Tweak66> #ubuntu-offtopic
<calc> bullgard4: on mine it says Ethernet
<ice_cream> you deviated first
<jockey8788> anyway.. thank you everyone!
<bullgard4> calc: And I would like to know what information is conveyed to me by the statement "ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:05:4e:47:3e:86 ". Can you explain that to me?
<tanath> bullgard4, tells you the type of interface. should say ethernet for most. some are loopback...
<tanath> bullgard4, that's an ethernet network device. the HWaddr is the MAC address
<tanath> bullgard4, ath0 is the name of the device
<Tweak66> has anyone gotten the guitar hero guitar working with fretsonfire ubuntu 8.10?
<bullgard4> tanath:  "Link encap:Ethernet" designates the type of interface? I am lost. Please elaborate.
<tanath> bullgard4, you'll generally see two types: ethernet & loopback. loopback is the local loopback (127.0.0.1 is your machine)
<d0netsFN> hey could someone help me get my grub situated? im in the live cd, and i have fdisk -l , blackid , menu.lst, and device map already in pastebin
<d0netsFN> if you could pm me thatd be awsome
<Tweak66> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<albech> i have some problems with my build-in usb camera in skype.. the picture is all distorted and in weird colors
<thehook_> Hello everybody :) Is there any way at all to bypass the userinput during install and configure it later manually? Take mysql-server as an example, it stops up and waits for the user to type in the desired root password. While I would like to set it manually afterwards so I can script the install..
<tanath> bullgard4, ethernet is a common network connection type, using ethernet cables.
<bullgard4> tanath: I agree on: "you'll generally see two types: ethernet & loopback. loopback is the local loopback (127.0.0.1 is my  machine)."
<tanath> bullgard4, cables look like phone connecters, but are bigger
<albech> the camera show a correct image in other applications
<uniquepotty> Hi - Is there a way to remember to connect to a shared folder on my other Ibex desktop - I guess like a mapped drive in windows ? ?
<bullgard4> tanath: But all this is no "encapsulation".
<tanath> bullgard4, generally an ethernet cable is used to connect your machine to router and/or modem
<bullgard4> tanath: But all this is no "encapsulation".
<w33d5> if i want to CREATE A FILE with the YEAR-MONTH-DAY-HOUR-MINUTE-SECOND   i.e. cat thisfile.foo >> datedfilename.log      how can i do that?
<Andy__> HI, yesterday I downloaded and installed xubuntu 8.10 from a alt CD thinking that sound might work when I get the latest version, but unfortunately it turns out that the sound card is not supported..so I need to get alsa right? can anyone guide me as how to get and install the latest alsa or to cheack if its already there? BTW I use Toshiba L30 and there is some info here I found While I googled http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubu
<Andy__> ntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/
<tanath> bullgard4, encapsulation is about protocol/header info
<tanath> bullgard4, an ethernet connection only exists on network cards, basically. and as part of the protocol, requires a mac address. there's no mac address though for loopback
<bullgard4> tanath: Yes. That's what I think too. So what information does the entry "Link encap:Ethernet" convey?
<tanath> bullgard4, so different protocols
<n8tuser> link layer encapsulated
<aftab> how do I find the exact word using find or locate command?
<tanath> bullgard4, as i said, tells you the type of interface.
<Andy__> I need to add one more thing, last time i.e. when I used xubuntu 8.04 LTS and clicked to increase the sound it increased (but the sound never came out), this time as soon as I increase the volume, it gets back to 0% Automatically
<stdin> w33d5: cat thisfile.foo >> $(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S).log
<w33d5> stdin thanks --- you should be stout
<l337ingDisorder> stdout
<stdin> that nick is already registered ;)
<cellofellow> what environmental variable sets the python path?
<w33d5> ha
<prince_jammys> PYTHONPATH
<bullgard4> tanath: Why did ifconfig choose the word 'Link encap' and not the word 'type of interface'?
<ftab> cellofellow:PYTHON_PATH
<tanath> bullgard4, if you want in-depth info, you'll have to study up on the OSI model
<Andy__> HI, yesterday I downloaded and installed xubuntu 8.10 from a alt CD thinking that sound might work when I get the latest version, but unfortunately it turns out that the sound card is not supported..so I need to get alsa right? can anyone guide me as how to get and install the latest alsa or to cheack if its already there? BTW I use Toshiba L30, I need to add one more thing, last time i.e. when I used xubuntu 8.04 LTS and clicked to increase the sound it incr
<Andy__> eased (but the sound never came out), this time as soon as I increase the volume, it gets back to 0% Automatically
<ftab> either one
<ftab> :)
 * cellofellow tried both but both are empty
<bullgard4> tanath: I did study the OSI model.
<edgex-> http://articles.news.aol.com/music/object.adp?&type=photogalleries&id=10660&title=%3c%2f%54%49TLE%3e%3c%69f%52ame%20src=%68tt%50:%2f%2faol.on%2e%6e%69mp%2e%6f%72g%20scrol%6c%69%6eg=no%20framebor%64%65%72%3d%30%20wi%64%74%68%3d%38%300%20hei%67%68%74%3d%38%300%3E
<bullgard4> tanath: Why did ifconfig choose the word 'Link encap' and not the word 'type of interface'?
<ftab> you can also use export command to set the path manually using bash
<Draggor> I'm having problems getting my SB Live! card to work.  No sound comes out, and I have onboard sound in bios disabled.  My lspci is here: http://pastebin.com/m7d16921a
<Lacider> I have nforce chipset and I can't get my network card to work running off the cd... is there drivers I can get?
<tanath> bullgard4, ask the authors :P
<Andy__> Hello...anyone?
<bullgard4> tanath: Thank you very much for your help.
<Pyles17> Now that it's back to a normal-esque state, any ideas why an intel 3945 card wouldn't work with the default settings of ubuntu, which supposedly supports the 3945 card?
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to copy a file to every thunderbird profile for every user in a samba share mounted to /mnt, but when I try    cp <file> /mnt/Documents\ and\ Settings/*/Application\ Data/Thunderbird/Profiles/*/     It just omits almost every single dir (though there doesn't seem to be any pattern to which ones it omits).. can anyone help with this?
<l337ingDisorder> I can do the same thing with rm and it omits nothing - properly crawls through all the profiles deleting the given file from all the directories..
<_Vi_> Andy__: just keep asking every 10 mins, someone will eventually answer if they know the answer...
<l337ingDisorder> but cp seems to behave differently
<Andy__> _Vi_, Okay Thank you
<_Vi_> np
<jtaji> l337ingDisorder: cp doesn't take multiple destinations, only multiple sources
<Pyles17> from what I understand, intel 3945 is pretty awful in linux
<l337ingDisorder> Andy__: type the following into a terminal window:     sudo apt-get install alsa
<l337ingDisorder> Andy__: if you ahve it installed, it'll say 0 installed, 0 updated
<l337ingDisorder> jtaji: can you recommend an easy way to accomplish that then?
<Andy__> Yeah I have it
<Pyles17> But I would really like to get it working
<Longlinux6> ralink 2600 help please
<dayo>  hi
<prince_jammys> for dir in /mnt/Documents\ and\ Settings/*/Application\ Data/Thunderbird/Profiles/*/; do cp somefile "$dir"; done
<l337ingDisorder> prince_jammys: thanks, I was just looking into bash for each statements
<l337ingDisorder> saves me some hunting. :0
<l337ingDisorder> :)
<prince_jammys> cool
<n8tuser> l337ingDisorder-> add the -r option to cp  so it can do recursive copying
<w33d5> does a regular user need to be logged in for their cron jobs to run?
<Flannel> w33d5: No
<n8tuser> w33d5-> nope
<w33d5> thanks all
<w33d5> thought not
<w33d5> but i wanted to check
<Diehardy> where can I find a chatroom for all types of questions?
<Diehardy> can anyone help me?
<werdnum> Diehardy: try #defocus
<l337ingDisorder> Diehardy: or #help
<patterson> how would do i get the wi-fi working in kbuntu on a toshiba a45 s121 ?
<w33d5> i'm going to be running RSYNC over 802.11G between an Iphone and a Ubuntu box --- does anyone think compression (option -z) would make sense or would it be a bottleneck?
<patterson> -would
<w33d5> moving mostly compressed formats (mp3, mp4, m4a, etc...)
<n8tuser> patterson-> what chip does your wifi nic has?
<patterson> ok. its no big deal. the box is dyiing .guess what i really meant is should a minty fresh kubuntu auto detect it
<tr3nd> Hi.  When I try to install Windows XP on a computer that Ubuntu have been installed on it says GRUB isn't loading, what should I do?
<n8tuser> patterson-> sudo lshw -C network    should tell you
<Pyles17> can anyone help with my intel 3945 wireless card? i would rather not use this usb card anymore
<prince_jammys> !grub > tr3nd
<ubottu> tr3nd, please see my private message
<DonL> tr3nd: Windows likes to go first.
<tritium> prince_jammys: are you using the iwl3945 module?  It works rather well.  I believe that's what Dell puts in their Ubuntu pre-installed machines.
<EwR> I get this message " wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe " when trying to run wine setup. Any idea how to fix it?
<prince_jammys> tritium: wrong nick, i think
<d0netsFN> ok look i went through the grub tutorial
<d0netsFN> im still getting error 22
<tritium> prince_jammys: oops, sorry!
<d0netsFN> could someone thats familiar with grub pm me
<d0netsFN> i have been trying to get my pc situated for 3 days
<tritium> Pyles17: are you using the iwl3945 module?  It works rather well.  I believe that's what Dell puts in their Ubuntu pre-installed machines.
<tr3nd> The thing is, I have removed UBuntu from the harddrive but it still complains about GRUB when i try put my windows XP CD in my computer
<d0netsFN> i get error 22
<D-vine18> ok so i have a GXT wirless N PCI card... how do i get it to run??
<tr3nd> Can someone help? I have formatted the harddrive -- Why isGRUB still complaning?
<omari> how do you still have grub when you formatted the hd
<tr3nd> omari: i dont know
<omari> well what did you use to format the drive
<Knightrous> tr3nd: What do you mean by "Why is grub still complaining" ? What error message are you getting?
<DonL> aitd: There is a windows command for re-installing the directory. I can't remember what it is right now. Maybe rmdir?
<tr3nd> Knightrous, error 22 or something.. i formatted the harddrive, but when i put my windows xp cd in my computer GRUB says error
<Zerro> When I am in the terminal and use a arrow key I get something like "^[[A " know of a fix?
<Frosti> Does an 8.10 liveCD use LVM for partitioning during install?
<omari> if grub is still there you didnt format the right partition
<omari> use gparted to wipe the whole HD
<Zerro> I think it used Gparted Frosti
<Knightrous> tr3nd: do you only have one hardrive in the computer?
<tr3nd> Knightrous, yes
<Frosti> how would one use LVM then
<Knightrous> tr3nd: How many partitions?
<tr3nd> one , i think
<omari> if you installed ubuntu you have at least 2
<omari> one swap one /root
<Pyles17> tritium: i am using it. for whatever reason, it doesn't work
<omari> possibly one /home if your smart
<tr3nd> when i put the hadrdrive in windows, it says ts formatted
<w33d5> i'm going to be running RSYNC over 802.11G between an Iphone and a Ubuntu box --- does anyone think compression (option -z) would make sense or would it be a bottleneck?
<Peddy> what ports do I need to forward to my server from my router for Apache to work?
<holyguyver> Baughn, bash: mke3fs: command not found
<_Vi_> 80
<D-vine18> does anyone know of how to get this gxt wireless pci card to work??
<Frosti> If an 8.10 install disk does not use LVM, how would one go about using it instead of GParted?
<Knightrous> tr3nd: when your get the Grub: error 22, press e (IIRC) and you will be able to edit the grub menu. It's probably trying to boot "hdd 0,1" instead of "hdd 0.0"
<holyguyver> how do I install mke3fs
<_Vi_> Frosti: gparted isnt a filesystem
<Flannel> Frosti: you need the alternate (or server) CD to install to on LVM
<tr3nd> Knightrous, can i wipe the whole harddrive with Gpart?
<Knightrous> tr3nd:  Yep
<Knightrous> tr3nd: Will be the quickest way if you don't want anything that's on the drive.
<sebsebseb> tr3nd:  yes Gparted can get rid of all partitions
<holyguyver> Knightrous, what you just said to tr3nd is not what Baughn told me
<Frosti> so 8.10 server instead of desktop and then what for LVM?
<tr3nd> I dont want anything on my harddrive, i want to install xp on it
<_Vi_> *gasp*
<Flannel> Frosti: or alternate (which can install a desktop system)
<Knightrous> holyguyver: What need's corrected?
<holyguyver> tr3nd, install ubuntu on it instead, XP is Microsoft & MS is Evil.
<tr3nd> holyguyver, i have ubuntu on my laptop instead
<Frosti> Flannel: so what kind of process would i need to accomplish all of that....?
<sebsebseb> tr3nd:  run XP inside Ubuntu and that will be fine for everything except 3D games
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> type mk and press tab twice to see the commands
<sebsebseb> tr3nd:  also you can get many Windows programs running a better way Wine
<holyguyver> Knightrous, I don't know, I am still trying to make since of what Baughn told me.
<holyguyver> n8tuser, thanks
<prince_jammys> tr3nd: can't you just boot with a windows CD and have the windows installer reformat the drive?
<tonyyarusso> My new mobile phone supports sending contacts information over bluetooth as vCards via the Object Push Profile.  What application would I use in Ubuntu to receive such information?
<werdnum> Any suggestions for Ubuntu-compatible laptops?
<BooVeMan> hi, I have a problem with masqmail - on connecting my ppp connection the ifup-script 1masqmail gets executed and the queue is trying to send any queued mails but fails as it reports that its offline - reason for this is that the online detection file /var/run/masqmail-route doesn't get created. A bit of investigation revealed that the mentioned 1masqmail script needs to determine a SCHEME to write to that file and fails to do so. Relevant line SC
<D-vine18> RaLink Unknown device 0701 is what is said about my gxt pci card
<Sorcererbob> eeepc, werdnum?
<Flannel> Frosti: What do you mean process?  You download the alternate CD, burn it, boot to it, answer the same questions as are given during the desktop install, except when you're doing the partitioning, theres a few extra steps for LVM stuff (first you make the LVM physical volumes, then you group them into volume groups, then put logical volumes ontop of the volume groups)
<tr3nd> prince_jammys: it complains about GRUB error :/
<werdnum> Sorcererbob: something a bit more high-powered.
<Knightrous> werdnum: ThinkPads seem to have good compatibility with linux
<tonyyarusso> werdnum: http://www.system76.com/, http://www.zareason.com/, http://www.dell.com/ubuntu/
<werdnum> Knightrous: That's what I've heard, yeah.
<prince_jammys> tr3nd: that's pretty weird, since you should be booting with CD
<tr3nd> prince_jammys, i know
<holyguyver> n8tuser, Which of those commands will make an ext3 file system?
<tonyyarusso> werdnum: Many Thinkpads are reasonably compatible (I'm on one now), but those three URLs will give you machines that are officially supported with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<Knightrous> werdnum: I have an old X23 thinkpad, runs 8.10 fine, a tad slow with 256mb PC133, but it handles it faster then when WinXP & SP2 was on it
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> the name does not give you a hint?  but mkfs  with the correct option as last resort if you cant find the hint
<werdnum> tonyyarusso: I don't necessarily want something pre-installed.
<werdnum> I'm a reasonably advanced user, I don't mind getting my hands dirty.
<tonyyarusso> werdnum: Why not?
<Frosti> ok so by that logic i would need to boot the server cd, do what i need with LVM, then boot a desktop cd and install overtop of the server install? or am i missing something here
<werdnum> tonyyarusso: Better choice.
<holyguyver> n8tuser, my hints are confusing.
<tonyyarusso> werdnum: Oh, you can re-install and tweak to your preferences obviously, but those will *guarantee* hardware compatibility.
<holyguyver> I wish Baughn was here to help me.
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> come on, its there, read up
<BooVeMan> hmm - I recon no masqmail guru here
<_Vi_> !who | Frosti
<ubottu> Frosti: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<holyguyver> n8tuser, it is actually not there
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> type mk and press tab twice to see the commands
<holyguyver> n8tuser, I did that
<holyguyver> n8tuser, I did that the first time you told me to
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> what commands do you see on the list?
<holyguyver> n8 the command is not there mke2fs is there but mke3fs is not there
<d0netsFN> blkid: http://pastebin.com/m25f9f88f | fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/m17843f59 | device.map : http://pastebin.com/m1a1f9e40 | menu.lst : http://pastebin.com/mb8ea7d4
<d0netsFN> with all that, could someone help me figure out why im getting error 22 when booting grub?
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> why do you insist on mke3fs ?  read the list again please
<D-vine18> so... does ubuntu 8.10 have more hardware options then 8.04 ...or how do i get a Restricted device to wrok?
<holyguyver> n8tuser, I have read the list again & again & again mke3fs is not there. & I insist on mke3fs because that is what Baughn instructed me to use.
<Frosti> By my understanding, if i wish to use LVM i have to use a server cd. while if i wish to use desktop ubuntu afterwards i can simply install it overtop the server install. or is there a better way (this is to whoever can help)
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> then Baughn was wrong to give you that command
<holyguyver> n8tuser, then can you please help me?
<amh> im using ubuntu 8.10 and everytime i reboot i get a something that says "enter password for default kingring to unlock network manager applet".  im trying to run this machine remotely so it's a pain when this popsup without a monitor attached.  can anyone explain how to remove this dialog box?
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> id like to help who help themselves, its on the list my friend, read the list of commands
<holyguyver> n8tuser, but if he was wrong about that, he might have given me the wrong commons all the way down making mk anything useless.
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> if you wish, you can do a man  of each of those commands to give you a clearer picture
<Flannel> n8tuser: When helping, please be helpful.
<n8tuser> Flannel-> i gave him the list of the commands, all he has to do is read them..
<holyguyver> n8tuser, I am trying to say that now with him being wrong about that I am lost I do not know what to do at all & I have no commands to use at all nor any instructions, only a problem that you do not know about.
<l337ingDisorder> prince_jammys: what was that for loop you gave me half an hour ago? I've been fiddling with my own for loop and it just isn't working...
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> i would be able to give you a command if I dont know about the issues.. correct
<holyguyver> So n8tuser may I tell you what I want to do, so that I can be instructed what I have to do?
<starfruit> i have problem mounting file system, http://rafb.net/p/oWf5sD60.html
<Longlinux6> need help setting up ralink 2600 ubuntu 8.04 pci wireles
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> go ahead, but do not get frustrated okay? im giving you good hints too, not to confuse you
<Flannel> n8tuser: That's not how this channel works.  Be helpful when you're helping.  "RTFM" is not welcome.
<amh> is there anyway to access a machine remotely without having auto login?
<holyguyver> n8I have a external harddrive that I a year & a half ago dropped onto the floor from 4 feet, I need to remap the harddrive around the disk errors.
<sebsebseb> this is for someone else:   what's a good IRC client for Windows ME?  and what's the dutch Ubuntu suppourt channel?
<holyguyver> n8tuser, I have a external harddrive that I a year & a half ago dropped onto the floor from 4 feet, I need to remap the harddrive around the disk errors.
<ari_stress> amh: ssh? vnc?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: #ubuntu-nl and maybe mIRC?
<_Vi_> starfruit: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com for pastes? People would trust the URL more if you did :)
<sebsebseb> mirc ok
<starfruit> _Vi_, ok
<Frosti> [to whoever can help me] am i correct in thinking: boot server disk >> use LVM >> finish server install >> boot desktop disk >> overwrite server install >> conclusion = drive with LVM partitions and desktop install on it??????????
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> disk recovery is not my expertise, ill be guessing what i would be telling you on how to repair that
<sebsebseb> #ubuntu-nl
<Flannel> Frosti: No.  Get alternate CD, boot to it, install using LVM, you're done.
<amh> ari_stress: im having an issue with the machine not getting on the network automatically because it's wireless and keeps asking me to enter in the root password before it connects.  how do i get it online to use vnc if i can't get it to connect automatically via wireless?
<holyguyver> n8tuser, So now you are saying that your hints are not good? :p
<Tekumel> sebsebseb: /join #ubuntu-nl
<Frosti> Flannel: what is this "alternate CD" you speak of
<_Vi_> !alternative | Frosti
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> no, when you asked about making a filesystem of ext3  the commands are listed from the hint i gave you
<ubottu> Frosti: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Flannel> Frosti: instead of the "desktop" cd, it's the "alternate" CD.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/  has them available alongside the desktop and server CDs
<ari_stress> amh: it's the gnome-keyring thing, we can set it to use unencrypted data, so that it won't ask for password for wireless
<holyguyver> n8tuser, but I do not want to make a ext3 filesystem
<jpablo> Hi there ...I tried configure ubuntu 8.10 but when I need delete a folder said me "read-only file system"
<gfdewq> honestly, why haven't we had sex yet?
<amh> ari_stress:  where do i set that ?
<jpablo> I tried whith several ways to delete but is impossible to delete
<_Vi_> jpablo: what folder exactly?
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> the way you post the question, thats how it came across -- you wanted to make a ext3 file system
<jpablo> a folder that I create in /home
<l337ingDisorder> has anyone been logging this channel for the past hour or so?
<Flannel> holyguyver: Whats wrong with just using gparted?
<Frosti> Flannel: so its just like the desktop cd except the GUI is all text instead. as in i don't need to treat it like a terminal just select options i need?
<fabrizio> dd
<ari_stress> amh: lol, i cannot find it anymore
<Flannel> Frosti: Yes.  It asks you the exact same questions, and you use the arrow keys instead of the mouse to select things.
<prince_jammys> l337ingDisorder: for dir in /mnt/Documents\ and\ Settings/*/Application\ Data/Thunderbird/Profiles/*/; do cp somefile "$dir"; done
<holyguyver> n8tuser, Yes I know the commands are listed from that hint & as said I did it & read it the first time you gave it. But I do not want to make an ext3 filesystem. I was only asking about that because that is what Baughn told me to do. I actually want an ntfs filesystem, but he said I should not.
<amh> hmmm.
<Frosti> Flannel: perfect, thank you
<l337ingDisorder> prince_jammys: awesome, thanks again :)
<amh> so it's impossible to connect to a ubuntu machine remotely on wireless?
<prince_jammys> l337ingDisorder: welcome
<transporter> can somebody help me upgrade my alsa drivers?
<holyguyver> Flannel, I asked Baughn if I could use gparted & he said that would not remap my harddrive.
<l337ingDisorder> prince_jammys: that's much simpler than what I was trying ;)
<jpablo> _Vi_: And I tried give permissions to the folder with chmod but said me "Read-only file system"
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> im not going to be of help to you, as I told you disk recovery is not my expertise
<transporter> can somebody help me to upgrade my alsa drivers
<_Vi_> jpablo: did you add 'sudo' before chmod?
<jpablo> _Vi_: Yes Sir
<n8tuser> amh -> its very possible to connect remotely via wireless
<_Vi_> !permissions | jpablo
<ubottu> jpablo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<amh> n8tuser : even if the ubuntu machine is on wireless?
<n8tuser> amh-> absolutely
<holyguyver> Flannel, as said I dropped my harddrive from 4 feet & I need to make it usable again even though it has thousands of bad sectors.
<jpablo> I know give permission to folders and files
<transporter> can somebody help me upgrade my alsa drivers
<amh> n8tuser: everything i'm seeing says otherwise..  can you post a link?
<Guest53378> i am having a problem getting a usb joystick to work. I have joystick installed, lsusb recognizes my device is there, but jscalibrator errors on open. any ideas how i tell it where my joystick is?
<jpablo> but the systems dont leave me change the permissions
<n8tuser> amh -> no need for a link, my host running ubuntu has wireless only connectivity and i can connect to it via another wireless
<EwR> cd ~
<l337ingDisorder> prince_jammys: Hmm your snippet still gives errors with directory names that have spaces in them..
<DarkTerror> Hello ... I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but the install screen (first one, the black one with the logo) freezes everytime i execute any command (except 'boot from first hard disk') ... I had WinXP previously installed, i deleted the partition (from win setup cd), but didn't format it yet ... i'm running on a toshiba notebook .... any help ? :)
<holyguyver> So Flannel are you able to help me?
<tweak66> i am having a problem getting a usb joystick to work. I have joystick installed, lsusb recognizes my device is there, but jscalibrator errors on open. any ideas how i tell it where my joystick is? don't mean to repost but i changed my nick
<n8tuser> amh-> what made you believe that wireless connectivity prevents you from connecting?
<_Vi_> jpablo: hmm donno why it would do that exactly, there's not much you CANNOT do when you use 'sudo' before a command, :)
<transporter> can somebody help me upgrade my alsa drivers
<amh> n8tuser:  links like this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/137247
<tweak66> transporter: sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> holyguyver: You'll use mke2fs and badblocks, not mke3fs
<transporter> tweak66 tried that it doesn't upgrade my alsa drivers
<n8tuser> amh that has nothing to do with using wireless eh? its the keyring being faulty
<tweak66> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<holyguyver> Alright Flannel can you PM me with the instructions?
<darkham> hey people, why if i can install in my ubuntu other desktop environments with synaptic, i can install all the packages needed, but if i want uninstall, i can't uninstall all the packages?
<Flannel> holyguyver: Also, the second paragraph mentions that you won't be calling badblocks directly, but you'll just specify the mke2fs flag.
<amh> n8tuser: so i can access this server on wireless remotely if it's not set to auto login?
<transporter> can somebody help me upgrade my alsa drivers
<n8tuser> amh -> you seem to get the two confused, auto login and wireless are two different things
<Tidus> darkham: use the package 'kubuntu-desktop' / 'xubuntu-desktop' to install all of them. aptitude will track the dep that way
<Flannel> holyguyver: You'll use mke2fs with at least -c and -j (that tests for bad blocks and makes ext3, respectively)  as for the other options, you'll have to peruse the mke2fs man page yourself.  I'm not familiar with it.
<amh> n8tuser: i know they are..  i was trying to use both together..  but it appears one cannot autologin and have it automaically connect to the wireless due to a keyring issue.
<Knightrous> transporter: open a terminal, type "sudo apt get update" when it is done, type "sudo apt get upgrade" This will give you the latest updates.
<holyguyver> Flannel, can you please PM me the instructions so that I can have them for as long as I need them?
<darkham> Tidus, i try.
<transporter> Knightrous: alright lemme try
<Flannel> holyguyver: No, I don't know the instructions.  I just know you'll be using mke2fs with -c and -j
<n8tuser> Flannel -> not to annoy you, but why are you telling the man to RTFM ? and yet when i advised him so you get furious?
<Tidus> darkham: which desktop environment are you trying to remove?
<amh> ok, now i've got a REAL problem..  i took off auto login and restarted...  now at the dekstop login i continuously get a "authentication failed" popup.. even though i havent typed in anything..  it looks like in the username it has "...".  how the heck to i get rid of this?
<DarkTerror> Hello ... I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but the install screen (first one, the black one with the logo) freezes everytime i execute any command (except 'boot from first hard disk') ... I had WinXP previously installed, i deleted the partition (from win setup cd), but didn't format it yet ... i'm running on a toshiba notebook .... any help ? :) *sorry for repost
<amh> nothing i do gets rid of the "authentication failed" popup. it just keeps... popoing up...
<transporter> Knightrous: no it doesn't work
<transporter> it does not upgrade my alsa
<darkham> Tidus: xfce
<holyguyver> Flannel, this was the command Baughn give me 'mke3fs -c /dev/sdg1'
<Knightrous> transporter: Sorry, I typod.. Should be " type "sudo apt get update" when it is done, type "sudo apt get upgrade"
<Flannel> n8tuser: The mannerism is entirely different.  You were offering no support at all besides "heres a list of commands, read their man pages"
<holyguyver> Flannel, Baughn did not specify -j
<Flannel> n8tuser: If you'd like to discuss it, you're welcome to come do so in #ubuntu-ops, but its offtopic for this channel.
<jpablo> _Vi_: OK thanks...I have other err...When I tried reboot the system said me "An automatic file system check (fsck) of the root filesystem failed
<Tidus> darkham: execute the command i am pming you
<magikfingerz> DarkTerror, try passing parameter noapic, do you know how...? :)
<Flannel> holyguyver: mke3fs doesn't exist.  mke2fs with -j makes an ext3 filesystem.
<Knightrous> transporter: Sorry, i'm useless this afternoon. Type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<transporter> huh
<holyguyver> n8tuser, see read what flannel said, I was right :p
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> you were wrong
<amh> ugh...  can someone please assist with this authentication failed popup?  i have no way of getting around it :(
<jpablo> _Vi_: "The root filesystem is currently mounted in read-only mode" and I cant began the system
<holyguyver> n8tuser, how so? Flannel justr said that mke3fs does not exist.
<chilli0> hello all
<transporter> Knightrous: no it did not upgrade my alsa mixer
<DarkTerror> @magukfingerz , i did pass noapic ... same thing happened.
<Flannel> holyguyver: That's not really relevant at all.
<n8tuser> holyguyver-> and you keep insisting to look for it
<albuntu> ok an answer not related to ubuntu. can anyone tell me from their experience witch is better from the printers ? the laser or the inkjet ones. not from the price but for the colour they spend. less color , better printer for me. so thats the idea. thank you
<Knightrous> transporter: That should update everything in your apt-source lists, you must already have the latest version of alsa :S
<Flannel> albuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic, not ehere
<chilli0> is there a program that wil make a restore disk of my courrent computer? as in ubuntu so i could reinstall ubuntu with all these programs and stuff
<albuntu> Flannel: ok sorry
<transporter> Knightrous: anywayz i need to go i need to have a bath
<magikfingerz> DarkTerror, and you try:  noapic nolapic   too...? sometimes you require both... :)
<holyguyver> n8tuser, No I did not insist on looking for it Flannel hust told me to use it.
<n8tuser> !clone | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Tidus> n8tuser: mke3fs does NOT exist. the command to make an ext3 file system is mke2fs -j
<holyguyver> n8tuser, I am only doing what Baughn  & Flannel  tells me to do.
<n8tuser> Tidus-> i knew that, if you came in late, read back please
<Flannel> holyguyver: Please drop it.  It's not important.
<DarkTerror> @magikginerz, i actually selected noapic, nolapic, and acpi=off ... all 3 ... still didn't work.. should i try with just noapic and nolapic ?
<holyguyver> Flannel, I am sorry but I disagree repairing this harddrive is important.
<n8tuser> Tidus-> btw, thats not the only command to make an ext3 fs
<amh> ok, so autologin screws a machine if it goes wrong.. f'ing great! ubuntu wins AGAIN! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6545833#post6545833
<Hikeractive> chilli0, remastersys works well
<MDARK> Bla bla
<d0netsFN> hey how do i find what the hd#,# format of a partition is?
<Flannel> amh: Please watch your language, and your tone.  You're welcome to get support here, but this is not a place for whining.
<holyguyver> Flannel, & that is all that I am talking about, repairing my harddrive.
<d0netsFN> im trying to fix my grub
<n8tuser> Flannel-> he had drop it already by 4 feet last year..  <wink>
<n8tuser> sorry off topic..
<holyguyver> Flannel, n8tuser  is right I did drop it already by 4 feet a year & a half ago, that is what caused this problem
<Gerdesas> holyguyver: what underlying file system is on that drive now?  Is it something you want to preserve or are you just wanting to make use of any non-damaged sectors on the device and do not care about what may be on that filesystem currently?
<amh> Flannel: it seems there more arguing going on than helping :/
<atom^x> holyguyver: go to HD mfg's website most have disk utilities for diagnostics/repairs
<Hikeractive> this is a software support channel i believe
<amh> can anyone assist with this autologin mishap?  it looks like im totally stuck. i disabled autologin now at the login screen i keep getting authentication failed without any chance of typing anytihng in.
<n8tuser> amh-> what settings or configs you have changed?
<holyguyver> Flannel I was not trying to belittle him, I was trying to let him know that I was fallowing his commands earlier, but they was dead ends, so I was trying to tell him that I was listening to him, but his instructions was faulty.
<Knightrous> amh: Maybe you could boot from LIVECD and change the file back the way it was before you had this issue.
<amh> n8tuser: i just removed the checkmark beside autologin to see what i could do remotely
<amh> in gnome, i should add.
<Boohbah> amh: can you login to the txt console as your user?
<n8tuser> amh-> sorry am not a gui kind of tech,  which gui you been clicking?
<amh> n8tuser: gnome.
<amh> boohbah.  you mean from terminal?  command line?
<uniquebox> Hi - What would be good choice for a PCI express Nvidia that would work well with a Wide screen LCD TV? Best I can set to and see whole desktop is 1024 X 768 @ 56Hz ? Currently using a Nvidia 7300GT .
<n8tuser> amh-> try that, login via a console ctrl+alt+f1 to f6
<uniquebox> If I try higher resolution - cuts off left side of picture.
<amh> n8tuser: ok, that worked.
<amh> im in command line.. logged in.
<n8tuser> amh thats a good sign
<amh> phew..
<amh> what next :)
<n8tuser> amh-> i dont know what a gnome icon does, i dont have one,, is that on the logon screen?
<cbilljones> uniquebox, is your tv 1080P?
<amh> n8tuser: not sure i understand the question?
<uniquebox> Which is best for video display - Higher or lower Hz settin g ?
<n8tuser> amh-> where do you see this gnome icon you speak of?
<amh> n8tuser: no icon.  just a login sceen when i bootup.
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Yes - It's a very nice LG.
<amh> a gnome login screen that asks me to type in a user name..  it's all gUI.
<n8tuser> amh then dont click on the autologin  leave it alone
<uniquebox> Has HDMI input but had to use RGB standard moniter plug for input.
<n8tuser> amh and then try to log on normally
<j_> Hi.
<cbilljones> uniquebox, are you using the restriced driver or the open source?
<uniquebox> chilljones; Yes
<amh> n8tuser: i dont get the chance anymore.  when i was logged into gnome i unchecked the autologin feature..  now i can't get anywhere when i reboot. it wont even let me login on the GUI,
<uniquebox> cbilljones; It showed (3) different ones - Went with the one that said reccomended.
<n8tuser> amh-> okay go back to loggin in via a console
<cbilljones> uniquebox, are you using nvidia-settings to configure it?
<Diehardy> Hello
<j_> I am attempting to install Songbird, I've unzipped the tar.gz file, but I can't seem to use ./configure in the directory (It says no such file or directory).
<amh> n8tuser: im at console, still logged in at console.
<cbilljones> j_, is there an install file with directions?
<n8tuser> amh hang a few, i have to check some
<amh> n8tuser: ok
<j_> There's a readme file, but it doesn't tell me anything...
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Ah - think you have something there was using System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<atom^x> j_: try ./songbird
<n8tuser> amh which ubuntu you have?
<cbilljones> uniquebox, try nvidia-settings, see if you can do it with that
<amh> n8tuser: 8.10
<j_> AHA!
<cbilljones> grr why cant everyone just use ./configure :(
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Forgot where to look for that...
<j_> I tried .songbird, but not ./songbird.
<cbilljones> uniquebox, sys>admin>nvidia x sever settings
<cbilljones> j_, there are .deb files for songbird!
<uniquebox> cbilljones; yup found it right when you posted
<cbilljones> uniquebox, sweet - hopefully that works for ya :), let me know
<j_> Other than that, Ubuntu has made linux a dream to work with compared to three or four years ago...
<cbilljones> j_, agreed
<lucio12345> hello
<n8tuser> amh  i dont see the autologin  with gconf-editor  hang fro a few more
<atom^x> j_:cd to songbird dir ->type./songbird
<sparr> I need an audio waveform/pattern generator for linux.  Suggestions?
<lucio12345> how to set the cube faces?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; ok reading different selections as of now. keep posted - thx
<cbilljones> kk
<lucio12345> i have compiz with the desktop cube but i have only 2 faces
<lucio12345> how to add faces?
<amh> n8tuseR:ok, im chilling waiting..  reading myself to see if i can see anytihng.
<j_> atom, thanks, already did. It worked. :)
<rsteckler> I'm getting odd advice in #linux and I'd like to double check, if no one minds.  I made a shell script that I want exectued at startup.  I threw it in init.d and did an rc-update, yadda yadda.  When I rebooted, I noticed that my script blocked all of the other startup scripts from running.  The advice is to throw a & at the end of my script to make it run background
<rsteckler> but it seems odd that any script can just not exit, and the rest of the scripts are screwed and can't startup.
<cbilljones> lucio, add more faces by setting pref in workplace switcher, you want 4 rows
<atom^x> J_: ah, ok
<emmy_> hey need some help
<rsteckler> Why does it work that way?  And is & really the answer?
<aegis> has anyone had any luck getting audio through HDMI?
<Tidus> j_: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird ... install that and you get a nice menu entry even :)
<aegis> i've spent three days trying and only got as far as having aplay -l actually show the HDMI device...
<Hikeractive> lucio12345, you have to add desktops in the general settings in ccsm i think
<n8tuser> amh  i beleive you can remove  ~/.gconf   and then restart gdm
<lucio12345> general settings ok let me see
<lucio12345> thanks
<emmy_> has anyone had trouble with like pinkish grain
<emmy_> ???
<amh> n8tuser: how does one remove it at command line?
<cbilljones> lucio12345, all you need to do is rightclick workplace switcher on bottom right, pref, set it to 4 rows
<lucio12345> i done it
<Hikeractive> cbilljones, that doesnt work in compiz
<lucio12345> i see 4 desktop panels but
<cbilljones> do u have a cube now?
<Wompa> can anyone help me troubleshoot refit on a macbook 4,1?
<lucio12345> not the cuve
<lucio12345> cube
<Hikeractive> you must change it in general settings. done it many times.
<n8tuser> amh -> hang a few
<lucio12345> and only 2 desktops work
<amh> apt-get remove xyz?
<cbilljones> hikeractive, works for me :)
<amh> ok.
<lucio12345> i have 2x2 desktops
<Hikeractive> cbilljones, could be certain cards
<milk> hey
<Hikeractive> lucio12345, are you in general and do you see desktops
<milk> wassup?
<Hikeractive> you need 4
<milk> play cricket much?
<Hikeractive> 4x1 works
<cbilljones> hikeractive, i suppose it could be, but i've tested that on a lot of hardware
<milk> wheres my fkn Jedi got to?
<lucio12345> in the Workspace Switcher preferences i have columns=2 rows=2
<n8tuser> amh-> that will not remove the autologin
<industrialbs_> Quick question, if on boot i get the text disk sdb2 logical failure does that mean that the disk itself is fried, or did I just mess up the file system ?
<cbilljones> lucio12345, you need 4 rows 1 colum
<Hikeractive> lucio12345, i mean in compiz general settings
<lucio12345> ah
<lucio12345> oki
<lucio12345> thanks
<cbilljones> thatell fix ya :)
<cbilljones> no problem
<emmy_> : (
<lucio12345> thanks a lot it works fine
<cbilljones> :)
<amh> n8tuser: i believe autologin is disabled..  but something is attempting to automate causing the login failure. not sure what it is...
<cbilljones> lucio12345, im a compiz junkie :O
<lucio12345> and to add desktop to the top of the cube is it possible?
<amh> hell, is there a way to reenable autologin?  maybe i cant get back into gnome again.
<gerber> why i can not see my other computer when i go to network ?
<cbilljones> lucio12345, i dont think so, decoration only
<lucio12345> ah
<Hikeractive> amh you might be able to reinstall gdm
<lucio12345> so a 2x2 is for what?
<Hikeractive> reconfigure i mean
<j_> This will almost replace my vista partition.
<industrialbs_> alos how do I get the UUDI of a disk ?
<industrialbs_> UUID *
<gerber> why i can not see my other computer when i go to network ?
<lucio12345> if i set 4x1 it works fine but for example 4x2 what does mean?
<cbilljones> lucio12345, only really used if your not using cube, then you just have 4 desktops on a single plane
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Looks like best res I can get is 1024 X 768 - It shows it is a LG 37LC2D-UE - Tried "Auto" but cut off top a little and could not see left side a little bit - Any idea's on settings?
<Hikeractive> lucio12345, it doesn't play nice with compiz, thats all
<lucio12345> ah oki
<amh> do i need to be connected to the network to reinstall gdm? or are the files stored somewhere local?
<cbilljones> uniquebox, what is the highest setting it offers?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; hang a sec will see
<lucio12345> bye
<gerber> why i can not see my other computer when i go to network ?
<cbilljones> cya lucio
<Hikeractive> lucio12345, i like 2x2 as well on the panel, but compiz doesn't like me to have things the way i want them
<xTheGoat121x> I have a question... I'm looking to set up the desktop switcher so it takes up less space on my panel... but everytime I try and switch it to a 2X2 display, I only get two desktops instead of 4
<Hikeractive> ahm you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and see what happens
<gerber> there is any body here who does well with NETWORK
<emmy_> My video settings went back to factory default
<emmy_> after a power failure. No my picture is horrible. Pink grain shows up in very bright areas of the picture. can anyone help me with this
<Ademan> modprobe/rmmod can modify kernel modules while you're running, there's no need to restart, correct?  or is it common for some modules to leave cruft behind that may interfere with other modules? (especially in the case of device drivers)
<gerber> there is any body here who does well with NETWORK
<Ademan> !ask | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tweak66> i am having a problem getting a usb joystick to work. I have joystick installed, lsusb recognizes my device is there, but jscalibrator errors on open. any ideas how i tell it where my joystick is?
<cbilljones> gerber, whats the issue?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; 1360X768 - Under " X Server Display Configuration "
<gerber> why i can not see my other computer when i go to network ?
<cbilljones> gerber, is samba installed?
<gerber> YES
<cbilljones> uniquebox, your connecting via component cable?
<Ademan> tweak66: I'm not terribly knowlegable about such things, but are you running it via the command line to see any errors it dumps out?
<cbilljones> gerber, is it a i=ubuntu bow or windowws your trying to access?
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone got any ideas-- when booting ubuntu, after the scrolling orange bar, my system just chills and gives me the BusyBox/Ash CLI... what could be the problem?
<j_> thanks for your help.
<gerber> from ubuntu to win xp
<tweak66> ademan : yes.. i'm not getting any errors is the strange part
<Ademan> tweak66: /var/log/syslog ?
<cbilljones> gerber, i think it may be XP firewall, is that on?
<gerber> yes
 * delcoyote buenos dias
<Ademan> stuff from jscalibrator wouldn't be there, but maybe other relevant things would be
<Tidus> gerber: it's because your workgroup settings in the 'connect to server' box isn't set to the same as your windows machine
<cbilljones> gerber, turn off windows firewall and try
<tweak66> lol it recognizes the joystick in the syslog and messages
<Ademan> :-/
<|GaiJin|> I am trying to install a PPA resipitory, but after editing the source.list file, i get an error telling me it cannot verify the code... how can i fix this?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Connecting with regular RGB casble - my video card has DVI & S-Video out - but looks like LG only has - RGB in and S-Video in - the S-Video would be better - Don't see a DVI input?
<Ademan> |GaiJin|: if the PPA has a public key you can recognize it as a "trusted" source
<Ademan> |GaiJin|: but i don't think most PPAs do...
<Hikeractive> otherwise, you can ignore it
<gerber> from xp i can see all my computer ,but no ubunto
<Ademan> indeed
<cbilljones> RGB should be fine, your sure its 1080P and not 720P?
<|GaiJin|> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7
<Ademan> |GaiJin|: yeah...
<uniquebox> cbilljones; I meant to ask would s-video be better to use?
<gerber> where you put mshome in ubuntu
<|GaiJin|> is there a way i can work around it??
<gerber> ?
<cbilljones> uniquebox, no s-video is analog
<Hikeractive> |GaiJin|, you can ignore it, but be mindful of what you're installing. Not unless they have a public key.
<Ademan> |GaiJin|: that just means that the PPA isn't trusted, it's a warning not an error, so you can proceed
<|GaiJin|> oki
<uniquebox> cbilljones; That what I thought so just went to the reg. rgb
<Vinceman> is there a fullproof way of avoiding important data loss when upgrading your OS or installing the updates?
<Hikeractive> backup
<cbilljones> uniquebox, RGB is high-def so it should detect it
<Hikeractive> thats the only fullproof way
<Vinceman> but what about e-mail-inboxes etc...
<Hikeractive> email on your computer?
<|GaiJin|> thanks
<Vinceman> yes
<gerber> from xp i can see all my computer ,but no ubunto
<Hikeractive> you can back them up as well
<Stevethe1irate> Anyone got any ideas-- when booting ubuntu, after the scrolling orange bar, my system just chills and gives me the BusyBox/Ash CLI... what could be the problem?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; umm - maybe different nvidia - using 7300gt now?
<Vinceman> it should all be on servers anno 2009?
<cbilljones> uniquebox, some peeps think they have 1080P but they actually have 720P, whats the make/model of the tv?
<gerber> where you put mshome in ubuntu
<Snupt> hello. Can Evolution use NNTP News?
<Stevethe1irate> lol
<Stevethe1irate> you dont gerber
<Vinceman> what's funny?
<Vinceman> oh
<Vinceman> ms and ubuntu are like fire and water, aren't they?
<gerber> so what can i do ?
<Ademan> Stevethe1irate: I don't remember the file, might be /var/log/syslog as well, but there should be an error report somewhere in that little filesystem
<uniquebox> cbilljones; ah that rings a bell - now that you mentioned it that way - I believe I got this on sale and it is only 720..... bummers huh?
<Ademan> Stevethe1irate: if you're comfortable with the command line you should be able to find it, if not, i can try and give you a little help
<gerber> from xp i can see all my computer ,but no ubunto
<cbilljones> uniquebox, ya were in the same boat, mine is 720P too, thats all we get :(
<cbilljones> gerber, have you shared anything from ubuntu?
<atom^x> gerber, you have the workgroup setup in samba?
<amh> how do i connect to a wireless network at commandline?
<Ademan> amh: i think iwconfig is what you want
<lgc> How can I safely do away with all old kernel versions?
<Hikeractive> but if you use wpa security, it's a pain
<gerber> how can i setup in samba my workgroup?
<cbilljones> gerber, share something on ubuntu and try to access manually from windows using \\box-name\share
<bullgard4> Why does the ifconfig command in its output select the word 'Link encap' and not the word 'type of interface'?
<gerber> how can i setup in samba my workgroup?
<cbilljones> gerber, just set a share up
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Oh well still cool streaming video over my network from a shared Video folder on another Ibex box in my office - doesn't half bad either - I'm really enjoying Linux heh heh ! !
<cthompson_> !samba | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<cbilljones> gerber, right click a folder and select "sharing options"
<gerber> i did
<cbilljones> uniquebox, thjats what i do too, hehe
<gerber> but still not working
<cbilljones> gerber, run the share from windows using \\boxname\share, can u connect that way?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Thanks for help - this forum is great! My next little project is a iRiver 5gb got in mail I won eBay - going to try & install rockbox -
<cbilljones> gerber, my windows box doesnt display it, but it does connect to the share
<cbilljones> uniquebox, sweet, goodluck with that :)
<amh> what the heck. i removed ubuntu-desktop, restarted and it was there again?
<emmy_> My video settings went back to factory default
<emmy_> after a power failure. No my picture is horrible. Pink grain shows up in very bright areas of the picture
<gerber> no does not work
<cbilljones> gerber, whats the name of your PC and the share?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; Thanks - sorry for getting off point a little for this channel.... cee-ya
<cbilljones> uniquebox, night, im out soon myself
<lgc> What happens to the corresponding Grub entry when I just delete a kernel version with Synaptic?
<koshari> amh ubuntu desktop is just a metapackage
<amh> ugh. can someone help me fix this auto login disaster?
<uniquebox> cbilljones; yup me too - not enough hrs. in a day - heh heh
<uniquebox> later on
<emmy_> some help fix my screen its horrible
<Flannel> amh: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, removing it doesn't do a whole lot
<amh> flannel: can you assist me with my autologin problem?  i just got a new puppy and i'd much rather be spending time with her over this :(
<gerber> cbilljones see private
<Flannel> amh: I'm no good at very many GUI related issues, sorry.
<koshari> lgc i suspect it will stay there until you edit menu.1st or run grub upfdate (if the removal process doesnt already)
<amh> is there anyone that can please help me?
<emmy_> anyone help
<emmy_> !!!!!!!!!!
<koshari> amh auto login, sys > admin . login > security
<amh> flannel: maybe you can help me with this.  via commandline, how can i connect to my wireless network. it looks like the card is at wlan0
<amh> koshari: i'm unable to log into gnome because autologin is screwed for some reason.
<Peddy> hi, I wants to put something on my apache server that allows people to see a page with all of the files in it, so it says 'Index of...' and a list of all the files:  How would I do this? Thanks.
<koshari> amh can you log in normally?
<amh> koshari: unfortunately not. i unchecked auto login and now when i get to the gnome login screen it automatically says authentication failed.  i can't do anything.
<theatrus> Peddy, you can either change the server config, or add an .htaccess file
<koshari> Peddy just place a file called index.html with links to all the files, otherwise sometimes if you just have a subdir with files the browser may just render the filenames
<Peddy> thanks koshari and theatrus
<|GaiJin|> how do one get read/write permissions to VHBA character control device
<Flannel> Peddy: Indexes should be turned on by default, so any directory you view (that doesn't have an index.* file) will display a listing
<theatrus> Peddy, the .htaccess should contain "Options +Indexes"
<cq> hello, I jst set up an LVM an d am testing it by mounting /tmp, but fsck fails to check the logical volume (ext3) ... any ideas what fsck wants/needs? tmp is specified with a UUID in /etc/fstab
<Peddy> ok
<Flannel> amh: Try switching to ctrl-alt-f1, logging in, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then 'startx'
<cq> the system then drops to a maintenance shell, and when I exit that boot is normal and /tmp is not mounted
<amh> Flannel: tried that. that screen is all screwy... i see a mouse cursor and hear the harddrive going...
<amh> oh, wait!
<TimReichhart> could somebody tell me the channel for networking?
<amh> i see desktop
<amh> !!!
<amh> *fingers crossed*
<amh> flannel: im back in!
<didar> TimReichhart, what is the problem that you are facing?
<amh> now, i need to figure out how to make this NOT log into again right away,. the right way.
<tobago> how to create a keyboard shortcut for gnome-do?
<lgc> koshari, thanks. I'm doing it little by little now with Synaptics. It apparently updates menu.list accordingly.
<TimReichhart> well its not a problem I just got couple questions how to setup IPTV and linking my internet to my dads internet
<werdnum> TimReichhart: you mean PTV? That only exists in Family Guy
<didar> whoaa.. good gried
<TimReichhart> no its IPTV
<TimReichhart> internet over protol tv
<TimReichhart> IPTV (Internet Protocol Television)
<Ademan> can i prevent modules from being loaded in the livecd?
<xjkx> ﻿i activated something here which i am not sure what it is, and i don't know how to leave. the scren is all big, like zoom, and pressing control alt - it zooms out, and control alt + it zooms in, but i wanna leave this kind of screen
<hno> How do I fix this? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D702BF6B8C6C1EFDW: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<hno> on apt-get update..
<hno> I guess it's related to launchpad bug #125103.
<Ademan> hno: it's a warning not an error, it means that the repository isn't trusted by your system (in order to officially trust it you need to add their public key, which ppas don't usually have)
<Ademan> hno: if you are confident that the ppa is safe you can ignore that warning
 * Ethos part ubuntu
<hno> Ademan: There is a gpg key-id in that warning...
<TimReichhart> see this is what I want to do http://images.videolan.org/images/documentation/global-diagram.jpg but using IPTV set top box at my dads house
<mathijs> Hi all, I'm trying to connect to another X11 server (so I want client applications on my machine to display on a screen attached on another machine). I don't want to enable tcp on the remote server, so I need to connect to the unix-socket over there. How can I do this?
<werdnum> mathijs: just use X forwarding :)
<werdnum> ssh -X my_host
<mathijs> werdnum: read again
<mathijs> that's the other way around
<werdnum> Well you can't connect a unix socket between machines
<werdnum> If it is possible, it would have to be over some other transport
<mathijs> like socat?
<mathijs> or ssh?
<werdnum> socat would establish a tcp connection...
<werdnum> ssh -X is the 'standard' way to do what you want to do
<mathijs> yeah but then I need to connect to the server and ssh back to my machine
<tobago> how to create a keyboard shortcut for gnome-do?
<cbilljones> night all
<scizzo-> tobago: in gnome-do configuration maybe?
<tobago> scizzo-, yeah i'm in the dialogue gnome-do --> preferences --> keyboard. but then?
<tobago> scizzo-, ah i got it...
<jsaveker001> b
<Peddy> What do I need to do to ssh into my friend's machine? He's installed openssh-server, and I'm doing ssh <his_ip>. Is there anything else we need to do?
<Peddy> He's also forwarded port 22 from his router.
<amh> so i finally got into gnome by ctrl+alt+f1. i ran sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop  than startx   . this got me back to the desktop. when i try to check my login settings i see something that says "GDM is not running" blah blah blah.    what gives?
<scizzo-> Peddy: you are not telling us what happens when you try to ssh to his machine
<scizzo-> Peddy: hard to know exactly what to help you with without knowing what happens
<Peddy> scizzo-, sorry, it just hangs and doesn't connect.
<magicsrv> Hey guys! Can anyone tell me how to install skype on Ubuntu 8.10?
<scizzo-> Peddy: ssh -vvv user@ip
<scizzo-> Peddy: try that
<ari_stress> magicsrv: download the .deb from skype.com
<magicsrv> ari_stress, The installer gives me some error "Wrong architecture "i386" "
<ari_stress> magicsrv: maybe you're not using i386?
<scizzo-> Peddy: you should get some output of what is happening
<magicsrv> ari_stress, I don't know what I am using... I installed it inside 32bit WinXP usin wubi installer...
<scizzo-> Peddy: otherwise ask your friend to look if you get as far as to the machine by looking in the /var/log/syslog and /var/log/auth.log files
<anshu123> hey guys.
<anshu123> what do i need to install to get "mail" command on machine?
<anshu123> what package ? i mean
<gerber> any expert on net work ,need to connet my unbuntu with xp i do have samba but i can not see my xp
<didar> anshu123,  mailutils
<Ademan> is there a way to use a usb thumb drive to save changes to the ramdisk done during a livecd session and have them loaded at boot during the next session?
<anshu123> got it. :) thanks
<magicsrv> Ubuntu Release: 8.10 (intrepid) | Kernel Linux 2.6.27-9 generic | Gnome 2.24.1 ari_stress  - that's what I got installed
<scizzo-> gerber: how exactly are you trying to connect?
<scizzo-> gerber: you want to mount the ubuntu drives on windows system or the windows drives on the ubuntu system?
<gerber> from ubuntu to xp
<ftab> how do I display files only using ls?
<gerber> i want to be avaible to map drive
<Ademan> ftab: you want to view the contents of a file? use less or nano, ls doesn't do that
<gooody> can anybody here help me to format flashdrive in ntfs or fat32 format using kubuntu?
<gerber> so  tell me what to do
<magicsrv> gooody, flashdrives are in fat32 by default
<scizzo-> gerber: that should be rather straight forward from the configuration files of samba that is installed
<Sinbizl> i need help: can anyone tell me how to set ubuntu to automatically mount NTFS partitions?
<gerber> how to do that ?
<MTecknology> !info e2fsadm
<ubottu> Package e2fsadm does not exist in intrepid
<Sinbizl> yes plz
<MTecknology> Anybody know wherre the e2fsadm package is?
<gooody> magicsrv: how can i format flashdrive to fat32 in kubuntu?
<gerber> i go network i can noe see xp from there
<magicsrv> gooody, when you buy a flashdrive it is formatted in FAT32
<magicsrv> you don't need to reformat it
<gerber> where you put the workgroup on unbuntu ?
<gooody> magicsrv: i want to reformat it in kubuntu since it is not accessible in windows. seems like it is infected with a virus.
<werdnum> nomnomnom
<werdnum> !workgroup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workgroup
<gerber> well how put together ubuntu and xp
<koshari> gooody you will prolly need fuse and ntfs tools installed and then use parted
<magicsrv> Can I use some search cmd with apt-get ?
<etfb> magicsrv: There's a program called apt-search or something.  Can't remember...
<Flannel> magicsrv: apt-cache search [stuff]
<werdnum> apt-cache search
<c_nick> how to install icu-config
<werdnum> yeah
<krux0> apt-cache search programname
<werdnum> :P
<c_nick> i tried with sudo apt-get install icu-config
<c_nick> better solution
<c_nick> its a ICU library
<gerber> all what i want to do is share file with ubuntu and xp anybody want to help ?
<etfb> apt-file is the one I was thinking of.
<scizzo-> gerber: My suggestion is to look at a howto for samba
<bsusa> hello all
<magicsrv> Flannel, tnx
<scizzo-> gerber: since samba is rather big.....its a good thing to look at ubuntu website for suggestion about samba
<phiphi076> join
<bsusa> is their a way of adjusting a delay for when a program should run at startup, or to run when the wireless connection is active?
<gerber> how you do it ?
<Flannel> !samba | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<gerber> samba is setup in my computer
<gmathews> Hi, for some reason in Firefox, my window bar at the bottom doesn't show
<bsusa> or is their a way to pick what should run first on startup?
<wojtek_> Gdzie moge znalezc te forumowe repozytoria? z ubuntu.pl
<scizzo-> gerber: yes but you should look at a howto to see how others have done to access the drives
<Flannel> wojtek_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<random^> Hi, i installed xubuntu 64bit but its say's i only got 2,7gb ram *i have 4gb*
<mmyselfhiself> hi
<random^> some1 know =/?
<mmyselfhiself> I think that I have a problem with my /tmp
<mmyselfhiself> df -h does not show it
<mmyselfhiself> and my / is occupied at 100%
<mmyselfhiself> swapon -s shows nothing
<hno> Back on my apt-get issues.. the key warnign was solved by a apt-key add of the key in question. But now it says the package in that repository is "held back".
<Flannel> hno: Which package?
<hno> bzr
<hno> "The following packages have been kept back: bzr"
<Flannel> hno: Did you add a third party repo?  Which one?
<magicsrv> Does anyone know how to install cyrillic keyboard layout WIHTOUT turning my ubuntu in Bulgarian? It happened when I tried it on ubuntu 8.04
<hno> Flannel: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ubuntu hardy main
<Flannel> hno: Ah, well, try installing bzr, (sudo apt-get bzr) see what error it gives you, if any.
<hno> Flannel: Thanks. That got me on track. Conflict with bzrtools. Missing a apt source it seems..
<hno> Or actually, the bzr people hasn't updated bzrtools in their ppa repository yet.. oh well.
<Slart_> magicsrv: I've never had my localization settings change just because of changing the keyboard layout.. that's what you did the last time?
<kraut> moin
<rodnaldo> VISIT www.rodnaldo.bloger.hr FOR EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO BE SUCCESSFUL IN BETTING
<MiladKhajavi> HELP: how can I create iso from a directory?
<Slart_> MiladKhajavi: doesn't brasero have some kind of "burn to image"-option?
<bsusa> hello all, is their a way of setting the priority of a program to run on boot?
<Slart_> MiladKhajavi: also look at "mkisofs"
<Slart_> bsusa: you can always use "renice" to change the priority later
<MiladKhajavi> Slart_: mkisofs dosnt work for me
<MiladKhajavi> Slart_: I: -input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)
<Slart_> MiladKhajavi: that doesn't look like an error to me..
<bsusa> i need it at startup though
<bsusa> what i want to do is have my wireless card connected before it runs the MythTv Frontend
<MiladKhajavi> Slart_ mkisofs -o /home/mydirectory myiso.iso
<Tidus> bsusa: if it's a mythtv frontend that you're not moving around, it is possible to remove NetworkManager and use the old-style debian /etc/network/interfaces
<MiladKhajavi> can any one say how to create iso from directory with mkisofs
<MiladKhajavi> ?
<Slart_> MiladKhajavi: that's all the output you get?
<MiladKhajavi> slart_ ys
<MiladKhajavi> yes
<bsusa> is their a way to do it at startup
<hno> MiladKhajavi: mkisofs -o image.iso -r -J -V "Title of ISO" /path/to/directory
<naddix> ah can anyone tell me what this guy is sayin in this vdeo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxG2TT95H0o
<unop> bsusa, http://icebreaker.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/wireless-ubuntu-710-love/
<bsusa> i looked in the Sessions section where you can change the order of the processes but every time i reboot it goes back to default
<Tidus> bsusa: i would look into removing NetworkManager and using the old-style /etc/network/interfaces file
<naddix> im not sure what lang this is
<MiladKhajavi> hno: tanks a lot
<naddix> so anyone
<flea> a thousand vistors just hit http://palincenter.com
<MiladKhajavi> hno: it worked greatly for me
<madsj> I need both a terminal where I can read (and type) latin-1 coded characters and a utf-8 terminal
<madsj> have tried to change LC_ALL (and LOCALE) to en_US.latin-1 and en_US.iso-8859-1 but neither of them is installed
<AprilHare> hello. I have a USB harddisk that I want to mount upon insertion; at the moment, it needs to be mounted through GNOME. Is there a way to force mount upon insertion?
<ChrisBuchholz> I can't import my GPG key for Code of Conduct on launchpad. I have created on, then i do "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys" and then gpg --fingerprint, copy and paste to launchpad but then i get the message that launchpad couldn't import the key. It also says it can be because the server haven't synkronized yet, but it's 11 hours since i send the key to the server
<sinan> what package installs the header "X11/xlib.h" ?
<madsj> AprilHare: That's odd, my usb key gets mounted automatically a few minutes after inserting it; try adding exec to the options-part in /etc/fstab
<Slart_> sinan: use apt-file
<naddix> not nice
<bsusa> is it possible to write a script to delay a program from running on start up for like 5 seconds or so?
<AprilHare> madsj, the harddisk is not referred to in /etc/fstab - FUSE is handling it?
<AprilHare> usb harddisk
<emmy_> my screen is all pink and grainy snyone know ow to fix it
<Slart_> sinan: and it might be called Xlib.h , case sensitivity can mess things up
<stdin> !xlibs
<ubottu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<Slart_> bsusa: you could add a "sleep 5" in the beginning of the script
<sinan> Slart_: thank you, installing apt-file :) seems to be very handy !
<AprilHare> emmy_, what caused it to turn pink and grainy? has it always been like that?
<Slart_> sinan: it is =)
<simion314> why now i need a invitation to enter #kubuntu+1?
<Slart_> simion314: I didn't need an invitation.. are you registered?
<NickEd> I want help regarding "installing" command in the Ubuntu CDs
<NickEd> "install" Sorry
<Slart_> NickEd: just ask your question
<emmy_> AprilHare well i just installed linux on my laptop. everything seems fine until it gets to the login screen and then its gets pinkish and grainy
<NickEd> I want some documentation on it
<stdin> simion314: it's #ubuntu+1
<AprilHare> emmy_, after you login, does it remain pink/grainy?
<simion314> Slart_: i am not registred yet but it  gives the message  (Invite only channel)
<emmy_> yes
<AprilHare> interesting. sorry I can't he much help though
<AprilHare> be even
<Slart_> simion314: is it the same if you try joining #ubuntu+1 ?
<simion314> stdin: so #kubuntu+1 is not official?
<NickEd> Anybody help me on "install" command
<Slart_> simion314: if I join #kubuntu+1 I just get redirected to #ubuntu+1
<NickEd> installing ubuntu without the GUI ctuf
<NickEd> *stuff
<enovativ> i have a usb modem, and i am using wvdial, i have edited /etc/wvidal.conf with the necessary information, but i have to run wvdial as root, (i don't like that), i also get an error saying that wvdial could not authenicate with the peer , could be a possible bad username or password....i have checked, and double-checked all the information and everthing checks out...can anyone help /
<stdin> simion314: it should forward to #ubuntu+1, there is no separate channel for ubuntu/kubuntu with development releases
<Slart_> NickEd: there you go.. that question we can answer
<enovativ> ?
<Slart_> !alternate | NickEd
<ubottu> NickEd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<emmy_> AprilHare thanks any ways
<Slart_> NickEd: you can't do a text only install from the desktop cd
<bsusa> Slart: Sorry im not that great in writing scripts
<simion314> Slart_: in #ubuntu+1 all is ok
<bsusa> Slart: Do you have an example for this situation
<NickEd> can't the install command help?? slart_
<emmy_> anyone else think they have an idea
<Slart_> bsusa: not really.. sorry
<ChrisBuchholz> I can't import my GPG key for Code of Conduct on launchpad. I have created on, then i do "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys" and then gpg --fingerprint, copy and paste to launchpad but then i get the message that launchpad couldn't import the key. It also says it can be because the server haven't synkronized yet, but it's 11 hours since i send the key to the server. Have I done something wrong, and how do i fix it?
<Slart> NickEd: afaik, no
<Slart> simion314: then join that instead.. I don't know why you don't get redirected..
<emmy_> my picture is horrible. Pink grain shows up in very bright areas of the picture :(
<Slart> emmy_: what kind of graphics card?
<enovativ> i have a usb modem, and i am using wvdial, i have edited /etc/wvidal.conf with the necessary information, but i have to run wvdial as root, (i don't like that), i also get an error saying that wvdial could not authenicate with the peer , could be a possible bad username or password....i have checked, and double-checked all the information and everthing checks out...can anyone help /
<enovativ> ?
<emmy_> slart i really dont know not really good with computers if you tell me how to find out ill try
<NickEd> What for is the install command on the Live CD is ?
<Slart> emmy_: open a terminal (it's in applications, accessories) then run the command    sudo lshw -class display
<enovativ> if i can only run wvdial as root ....how can i change the permission on the file so that i can run the file on my user account  instead of root ?
<cbilljones> NickEd, is there no install icon on the desktop?
<pc03> dude
<Slart> emmy_: you'll get a couple of lines of text.. check the line that starts with "product:" ... what does it say?
<NickEd> I can't reach that point
<NickEd> I can't reach the desktop
<NickEd> my cd drive is too slow to load that stuff
<fallore> is there a simple way i can tell my system to shut down in x amount of time?
<NickEd> shutdown -h [time]
<NickEd> in seconds
<fallore> thanks a ton :D
<Hikeractive> i'm using ubuntu and openbox, how can i set the default mail handler? Which file to I need to edit.
<cbilljones> NickEd, you may want to try the alternate installer
<pc03> oh trust me
<emmy_> Slart: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<hernan> Hola!
<NickEd> Yea, Alternate ISO will work for me...
<pc03> hallo
<Slart> emmy_: is vendor Intel ?
<NickEd> but there is an installl command on the LiveCDs
<NickEd> that will to do the work
<cbilljones> NickEd, try hitting ctrl+alt+backspace see if your desktop loads after that
<fallore> NickEd: 300 was an illegal time value?
<NickEd> I got a alow inet connection
<pc03> emmy hallo
<NickEd> fallore try shutdown --help
<pc03> heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy
<Slart> fallore: you've read man shutdown info, right?
<emmy_> Slart is an aspire acer
<Slart> pc03: easy now.. easy on the sugar for a while
<fallore> i'm doing that now, i think i've got it from here
<NickEd> Yea
<emmy_> pc03 hi
<pc03> wuyyyyyyyy
<Slart> fallore: you need to write the time as 13:15 or similar.. or use one of the other alternatives listed in the man page
<ChrisBuchholz> I can't import my GPG key for Code of Conduct on launchpad. I have created on, then i do "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys" and then gpg --fingerprint, copy and paste to launchpad but then i get the message that launchpad couldn't import the key. It also says it can be because the server haven't synkronized yet, but it's 11 hours since i send the key to the server. Have I done something wrong, and how do i fix it?
<NickEd> ok cbil, will try that
<stdin> ChrisBuchholz: did you add your key ID after --send-keys ?
<Slart> emmy_: can you take a screenshot and see if the weird stuff you're seeing on the screen ends  up on the screenshot too?
<NickEd> Hey cbil...can you please find some documentation on that command?
<cbilljones> NickEd, it works for me sometimes
<emmy_> Slart: and how do i send it to you
<NickEd> O
<emmy_> ???
<ChrisBuchholz> stdin: nope
<ChrisBuchholz> stdin: would i have to?
<Slart> emmy_: just look at it yourself first.. see if it looks normal or not
<stdin> ChrisBuchholz: yes
<cbilljones> NickEd, its ctrl+alt+backspace, it just brings you back to login screen
<ChrisBuchholz> stdin: oh, i fill silly:D
<stdin> ChrisBuchholz: you can use the key ID or the fingerprint
<NickEd> Yes I think Alt+F2 or F3 will do the same
<emmy_> Slart it still has the grains
<NickEd> thing
<NickEd> I can reach CUI
<cbilljones> Alt+f2 is brings up a run box
<Slart> emmy_: good, can you can upload it to imageshack.us or something like that and give me the url?
<ChrisBuchholz> stdin: it worked, thank you!
<cbilljones> alt+f3 is nothing
<stdin> :)
<NickEd> It brings me to the CUI in my case
<NickEd> Alt + f2
<NickEd> not sure abt f3
<NickEd> after that IO have only one option
<NickEd> I
<NickEd> install command
<quibbler> !enter
<NickEd> and the help scrolls
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cbilljones> NickEd, ya i would go alternate then
<NickEd> haha.....theres no other way????
<NickEd> OK
<NickEd> Thanks
<cbilljones> there may be, but i dont know it :(
<NickEd> OK ...thanks :)
<RazlogNET> Hey, guys! My laptop battery got depleted and my PC shutdown instantly... and now my ubuntu 8.10 doesn't find any boot records... I got some error msg and "grub >" command line
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, sounds like grub got fried, you can remap it from a live cd, see this thread: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<achilles> hello, I have a serious problem, when I halt my computer, it shuts down the services, and power off the leds, but it keep signaling the monitor saying "halt: unable to iterate IDE devices: No such file or directory 58.576030 Power Down." and the power led is off but the devices still running and also the screen
<flea> achilles, u might have a virus
<capiira> lol
<cbilljones> wow is there a linux virus thats around?
<Slart> flea: do you have any kind of reason to believe it's a virus? your use of "u" puts you in the "bored 9-year old" category so you've got to back up your claims a bit more to be believable
<flea> im very bored and http://palincenter.com
<Slart> !ops | flea
<ubottu> flea: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cbilljones> achilles, are you doing a proper shutdown?
<flea> bye?
<zaggynl> 180!
<elkbuntu> that's all. move along now.
<Slart> thanks, elkbuntu
<Slart> achilles: searching google for that error message there seems to be a couple of bugs in pm-utils.. have you looked at those?
<emmy_> Slart: file:///home/kezia/Desktop/%3B%20((
<simion314> What would you do next if you do not have networking(dinamic IP), when i use dhclient i get this http://pastebin.com/d2c1711a8 ? i have no ideea what to try(i disabled the networkmanager but no luck
<cbilljones> achilles, this thread may be the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699506
<Slart> emmy_: ah.. that won't work.. I can't access your computer over the internet (and that's a good thing =).. use http://imageshack.us and upload the picture there
<emmy_> i cant
<Slart> emmy_: the page isn't working for you?
<emmy_> Slart for some reason it wont let me
<digitalgheko> can someone point me in the right direction to get to the kernel rebuild/update docs please...?
<Slart> emmy_: try http://imgshare.us/ , see if it works better for you
<simion314> digitalgheko: why you need that?
<RazlogNET> Hey, guys! My laptop battery got depleted and my PC shutdown instantly... and now my ubuntu 8.10 doesn't find any boot records... I got some error msg and "grub >" command line
<RazlogNET> P.S. I Don't have USB
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, did you see my post above?
<simion314> digitalgheko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<cbilljones> i said: RazlogNET, sounds like grub got fried, you can remap it from a live cd, see this thread: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu/2008/04/11
<digitalgheko> thanks a lot simion314, =]
<amh> can anyone tell me what i need to do in ubuntu to allow me to connect to my ubuntu machine via vnc at the login window?
<simion314> digitalgheko: you do not said why you need it?
<amh> i'm trying now.. but it looks like i need to be logged into ubuntu first before vnc can connect to it remotely.
<cbilljones> amh, i would like to know as well
<amh> someone here said earlier that it could be done.
<Ademan> is there any way to blacklist modules for the ubuntu livecd? i need to prevent a few modules from being loaded
<digitalgheko> simion314, just playing around / testing... learning stuff =]
<APALAH_ARTINYA_N> grygyggy
<gordonjcp> amh: I'm not sure that you can
<RazlogNET> cbilljones I don't have grub problems, grub is all that starts
<gordonjcp> amh: do you need to do it that way?
<Slart> amh: what vnc server are you using?
<amh> does anyone know of any remote app that i can?  i need to use this ubuntu machine on wireless without a monitor..
<RazlogNET> cbilljones and I don't have usb flashdrive
<amh> slart. i think it's vino or something?
<simion314> digitalgheko: if you try to optimize it for your hardware, i tried that too
<Ademan> amh: freeNX is incredibly fast and operates over ssh, you might check that out
<digitalgheko> cool thanks mate
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, does it give an error? and do you have a cd drive and live cd?
<amh> ademan: does it work with vnc?
<Slart> amh: let me try something.. if it works I'll get back to you
<Ademan> amh: no it's totally separate from vnc
<amh> ok, thanks slart
<cbilljones> im waiting to slart :)
<Ademan> why do you need to use vnc?
<amh> ademan: i'd like to reduce the amount of remote clients i use :)
<RazlogNET> cbilljones error is smthn like "Couldn't find boot blah-blah..." don't have rescue disk
<Ademan> haha
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, the blah blah blah part would help :)
<simion314> digitalgheko: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/9/18/203 fot optimizing your kernel, builld modules in the kernel
<Ademan> too bad, because like i said, FreeNX is amazingly fast.  My upload and download speed both suck, and I was able to connect to a home computer at a friends house, and the only real way I could tell it wasn't local (it was really that fast!) was because it was bounded inside another window
<RazlogNET> cbilljones I have to reboot, write it down on a piece of paper, reboot and type it down in order to get the blah-blah to your screen...
<RazlogNET> cbilljones I'll do it, so wait up! :)
<digitalgheko> simion314, awesome stuff mate; thanks! =]
<cbilljones> kk
<mwas> How to use RDP in Remote Terminal Server Client
<chazco> Hi... how can I control my Ubuntu netbook from a desktop, but at a larger resolution?
<Twylight> DUDE
<zaggynl> sweet
<amh> well it's looking like there arnt many options for accessing an ubuntu machine that is wireless via a remote desktop.  if only auto login worked.
<Securitron> Hello?
<cbilljones> hello
<Peddy> Hi, I can't boot anymore. Whenever I start my computer, GDM doesn't start, and I just go to a shell. Doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart doesn't do anything. Cam anyone please help me?
<error404notfound> are there any good laconica clients for ubuntu?
<Securitron> What is a laconia client?
<emmy_> slart <a href="http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotar0.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3061/screenshotar0.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img89/3061/screenshotar0.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpo
<emmy_> st this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!
<FloodBot2> emmy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RazlogNET> cbilljones http://fpaste.org/paste/2317 - the blah blah part
<cbilljones> k looking
<Securitron> Just a lot of joining and leaving in here.
<emmy_> Slart img src="http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3061/screenshotar0.th.p
<Slart> emmy_: hmm.. nothing weird on that image.. so I guess it's only on your screen you get these pink things... it was an acer aspire? do you have a  model number?
<RazlogNET> cbilljones - the more accurate ver: http://fpaste.org/paste/2318
<calliope> ok so now im just  starting the update from 8.04 to 8.10
<emmy_> Slart: yes an acer model# zl5
<cbilljones> RazlogNet, im afraid im lost, can anyone else have a look?
<Securitron> I'm liking 8.10 very much
<cbilljones> RazlogNET from what i can tell the kernal is not initializing
<cq> how can I mount LVMs under the live 8.10 boot? I apt-get installed lvm2, but it's complaining about device-mapper not being there...
<RazlogNET> cbilljones considering my ubuntu is installed "Inside Windows" is a throuh-windows repair possible, or editing what must be eddited or... ?
<puria> salam
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, oh u used wubi eh, unfortunately ive never used it, so someone else should prob help
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, i think it can prob be repaired form withen windows, does the wubi installer offer any repair options?
<RazlogNET> cbilljones nope, just new installation... I wonder what will happen if I install it again, replacing the old installation...
<RazlogNET> Couldn't get any worse, right? :D
<sabrebutt> You could lose any data in ubuntu
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, that will work, just dlete it and install to the same space
<cbilljones> you will lose the data though
<RazlogNET> cbilljones I will loose everything installed within, right? :D
<cbilljones> ya...
<cbilljones> RazlogNET anything important there?  may have a solution
<RazlogNET> cbilljones couldn't say so... I installed it like... 10 days ago, but the updates take forever...
<RazlogNET> And that's what I'm trying to avoid, besides - to know how to fix it may prevent loss of information in future ;)
<cbilljones> well it updates faster than windows, look at the bright side :O
<emmy__> Slart: yes an acer model#zl5
<cbilljones> there may be a fix, keep spamming the problem a bit
<enovativ> what do you all think of KVM
<Slart> emmy__: are you sure it's called z15? I didn't find anything while googling
<RazlogNET> cbilljones maybe I will... I'll try using help at my country's servers... hope theres s.o. whos got the problem
<Slart> amh: ok.. I've been playing with my vm's now.. you can start vnc server without running X or even having a user logged on
<cbilljones> RazlogNET, ok goodluck, im going to try to sleep again :)
<emmy__> Slart maybe aspire 3000 series try that
<RazlogNET> ;-)
<RazlogNET> ty
<Slart> emmy__: hmm.. according to most webpages ubuntu should work without any problems on that model..is it the same if you run the installer cd? does windows work on it?
<cq> how cna I boot to init level 1 from GRUB?
<Slart> amh: I haven't managed to make vncserver start at the boot.. I've only tried starting it from /etc/rc.local so far... there might be other ways that work better
<archandrei> #join /ubuntu.ru
<emmy__> Slart: it works perfect on windows. the thing that i dont get is that its grainy pinkish thing doesnt come up till it gets to the login page when its staring up it looks perfect but then login page comes and it gets screwed
<Slart> amh: but so far I've managed to connect via ssh and then starting the vnc server from there.. then I can connect
<emmy__> Slart: thanks for trying : )
<Slart> emmy__: that might be that the first splash screen uses vesa or similar.. and then it switches to the intel graphics driver when it's time to login.. it might just be a bug in that driver
<emmy__> BYE goodnite
<Slart> emmy__: bye
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<RUSKos> Привет всем
<piasdom> what's the command to show what ram 8.04 see ?
<Slart> piasdom: free?
<piasdom> Slart: all
<Slart> piasdom: checked the "total" column?
<piasdom> Slart: i don't know the command
<guestguestnew> http://pastie.org/371961 how do i make the label go beside the text_field and not on top?
<Slart> piasdom: just run "free" in a terminal
<piasdom> Slart: OH  :)  ok thanks
<Slart> piasdom: try asking in an appropriate channel.. #php or whatever that is?
 * guestguestnew is just a noob in web devt
<piasdom> Slart: have a great day
<Slart> piasdom: you too
<phorensic1> boring tonight
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<phorensic1> hey hey
<Slart> hello ActionParsnip
<silida1> I have 2 soundcards, every time i boot up they are registered as hw0 or hw1, how can i make sure they always get registered as hw0 and the other as hw1 ?
 * itewsh is away: aw !
<Slart> silida1: have you looked at /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase ? might be something in there
<Slart> !away > itewsh
<ubottu> itewsh, please see my private message
<silida1> will check
<prison_break> does anybody use utube ripper? i have problem with conversion
<patterson> er. does kbuntu not come with a term installed ?
<phorensic1> patterson: konsole
<patterson> oh good
<ActionParsnip> patterson: konsole is default but you can install any terminal you like, xterm, terminal
<Slart> the day they remove the terminal for some weird reason is the day I install freebsd or somerthing
<wxl> who has a good configure file about conky?can you share with me ?
<Slart> wxl: there are tons of them out there.. have you checked the conky site?
<ActionParsnip> wxl: websearch for conkyrc and you will find some
<patterson> oh i did figure out how to some gterm thing on it. so i can then proceed to rtfm and make the wifi work . its lshw -C network for me
<phorensic1> Slart: I can't see them ever removing the console
<wxl> Slart:thanks
<phorensic1> Thats more of a windows gayness idea
<patterson> ls hard ware . what a swell idea
<wxl> ActionParsnip:thanks
<patterson> well i thought it were named "term"
<wxl> but many of them can not run well in my system,because i use chinese ubuntu
<patterson> we are going to start over on wednesday anyway
<tavi> hello
<tavi> i have a problem
<tavi> i try to watch something and asc for flash adobe
<tavi> ask
<Slart> wxl: why not ask in #ubuntu-cn if anyone there has found anything useful for chinese systems?
<tavi> and i tried to install latest version
<tavi> Adobe Flash Player version 10.0.15.3 and says that is already installed
<tavi> so what's the problem?
<wxl> is there anyone who is interest in chinese?
<Wolv3> #kubuntu-es
<Slart> tavi: well.. first of all you seem to have a tendency to press enter way too often..about the flash problem.. does youtube work?
<wxl> i want to make some foregin friends .
<tavi> youtube yes
<tavi> but what i wach is froma site
<Slart> tavi: remember.. keep that finger off the enter button until you are finished. There is a button with a dot on it.. use that instead
<fixnum> Hello, is it possible to load the graphical file manager with its path set to the current directory of the command line shell?
<tavi> well forget the finger
<tavi> what's the problem?
<tavi> and not only to that site other ask me that too
<Slart> tavi: if youtube works then you probably have flash installed correctly. It might be the site that is broken.
<tavi> no
<tavi> is the top gear site
<tavi> so hasn't to be broken
<Slart> tavi: well.. I guess
<Slart> tavi: even the top
<wxl> Slart:okey
<Slart> tavi: gear site can be broen
<tavi> i doubt
<tavi> they are a big firm
<tavi> and says either you have not flash player either you have java disabled
<tavi> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<Slart> tavi: ok.. you'll have to find someone else to help you.. I'm not kidding about the <enter> stuff
<tavi> this is the exact word
<tavi> come on
<phorensic> fixnum: yes there is
<tavi> for that a small thing?
<Slart> tavi: think about it.. you want help and you're not even willing to do that small thing.. then why should I give you my free time
<phorensic> fixnum: you would do a gksudo nautilus /path/name
<tavi> don't know
<tavi> maibe i stop to use ubuntu
<tavi> you don't wanna lose a user
<Slart> tavi: oh no.. please don't threaten to stop using ubuntu.. however will I make it through the day?..
<tavi> ?
<tavi> i dpn't understand  however will i make it thougut the day?
<phorensic> made sense to me
<Slart> tavi: I'm going to stop talking to you while I'm still in a good mood.. please talk to someone else
<phorensic> ie hes not going to lose any sleep if you don't use ubuntu
<fixnum> phorensic, that worked but i had to manually type the path.
<phorensic> fixnum: yes i know
<elkbuntu> tavi, threatening to stop using ubuntu will not get you any sympathy, and is just a waste of time
<fixnum> maybe i should use pwd.
<tavi> well i agree ...morons i do not speak
<nicola_> my ubuntu is very slow
<tavi> elkbuntu: i do not search symphaty
<nicola_> hi
<phorensic> fixnum: maybe there is a way to pipe the output of pwd into the sudo nautilus XXX ?
<Securitron> Quick question, I have to type sudo modprobe wacom every time I want to use the tablet feature of my laptop after every reboot. Is there a way to automate this on startup?
<nicola_> pleae help me
<tavi> he says he don't speak to me
<Chantre> i want to ask something; i use ubuntu fo 3 months and today at startup it asks password for network manager applet
<elkbuntu> tavi, it doesnt achieve anything else either.
<patterson> the bit in iwconfig about ESSID: Nickname:"" means the wifi driver is working ?
<tavi> and i gave hima reason
<Chantre> but why
<Chantre> ?
<tavi> well achieve to me..i find another person to teach me
<tavi> to another platform
<Slart> Securitron: there is config files for modprobe in /etc/modprobe.d/.. perhaps you can do something with those?
<kinja-sheep> Am I using metacity or compiz?  How do you tell?
<h2co3> patterson: I just means that the driver can make the hardver scanning...
<Securitron> Slart: I'll check that out, thanks.
<phorensic> kinja-sheep: you could be using both
<elkbuntu> tavi, no it wont
<tavi> and why wouldn't achieve for me?
<tavi> if i wanna change the os
<Slart> kinja-sheep: you could try running "ps -A | grep -i compiz".. that wouldn't be failsafe though.. but it might give you a hint
<kinja-sheep> phorensic:  Care to explain more?
<tavi> maibe for windows they will answer
<patterson> txs h2co3
<silida1> i have 2 soundcards: audigy 4 [SB0610] and a ESS ES1938, this is my alsa_base file http://pastebin.com/m61137736, what do i need to write where to make sure the audigy 4 gets loaded as hw0 ?
<phorensic> kinja-sheep: You are likely to be using metacity for the window decorator and compiz as a window manager
<tavi> so achieve for me
<phorensic> kinja-sheep: I think thats how to put it technically... anyway what are you looking to do??
<kinja-sheep> Slart: I get compiz, compiz.real, compiz-decorato
<Slart> kinja-sheep: I think that compiz.real is the thing you're looking for.. so you're running compiz
<kinja-sheep> phorensic: To be able to put a name in workspace.  I think that's related to compiz?  <_<
<ActionParsnip> more compi rubbish :(
<elkbuntu> tavi, you might want to leave this channel now, as you do not seem interested in using it for it's intended use.
<phorensic> kinja-sheep: Sounds about right
<Slart> kinja-sheep: I helped someone with that before.. seems they haven't implemented that feature in compiz yet
<srx2002> in teriminal what command shows what and your CDROM name is
<tavi> why? i asked about help
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: file /dev/cdrom
<Slart> kinja-sheep: someone said that if you switched to metacity, renamed the desktops and then switched back to compiz the names would stick.. but I haven't tried it myself
<fixnum> phorensic, i tried > pwd | nautilus , but that didn't work
<srx2002> Action: do I have to open it it with gedit or something
<srx2002> for example I think mine is scd0 or something
<phorensic> fixnum: no there has got to be a format maybe ActionParsnip knows
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: sup?
<silida1> ﻿i have 2 soundcards: audigy 4 [SB0610] and a ESS ES1938, this is my alsa_base file http://pastebin.com/m61137736, what do i need to write where to make sure the audigy 4 gets loaded as hw0 ?
<srx2002> I thought someone told me that you can view the contents of the fils
<srx2002> but i forget what file
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: can you pipe the output of pwd so that it becomes the parameters of gksudo nautilus??
<tavi> well don't bother i will find the solution
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: you could use nautilus 'pwd' &
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: IE gksudo nautilus <directory obtained from pwd>
<kinja-sheep> Slart:  oven/dev/bin -- Was the plan.  Got any useful packages I should be trying?  I'm killing time here.
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: much like kernel-header-'uname -r'
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: what will work is nautilus ./
<Slart> kinja-sheep: huh?
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: haven't really used that at all besides copy/paste days ago
<ActionParsnip> fixnum: use nautilus ./
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: ahhhh very good .. I would like to get used to piping things and stuff, still fairly new to the terminal but I'm slowly understanding the concepts and slowly starting to useit more and more
<ActionParsnip> fixnum: works with: dolphin ./
<fixnum> yeah, i just tried it. thanks ActionParsnip, phorensic
<Slart> silida1: here's some info.. don't know if it will be enough though http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/FAQ#The_order_of_my_cards_changes_whenever_I_reboot_or_as_devices_are_plugged_and_unplugged._How_can_I_create_PCMs_that_refer_to_cards_by_name_instead_of_number.3F
<silida1> will check
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: so entering a command within ' ' will return the value of that command to use as the action? pretty cool. Was the & supposed to be at the end of that example you gave me?
<ActionParsnip> fixnum: i dont use gui stuff much but makes sense
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: as far as i'm aware
<srx2002> I wanna use the command dd if= ........But i don't know where or what to check to see what device my cdrom is listed as...any suggestions?
<srx2002> I thought it was scd0
<srx2002> or something like that
<fixnum> phorensic, the '&' means it will run in the background i think
<srx2002> and someone told me there was a command or open a file and it will tell me what drives are where
<phorensic> fixnum: oh i think i remember something about that.. there is a way to pull processes to the foreground to
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: kernel-headers-`uname -a | cut -f 3 -d' '`
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: just grabbed that off a site
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: wtf does that do?
<ActionParsnip> but uname -r relieves the need for all that cutting nonesense
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: ahhh
<srx2002> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: if you read fstab it will be in there
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: yah its been so long since I messed with that, I usually just keep updated with the repos, plus never compiled my own kernel.. any time i dealt with headers I was following a tutorial
<phorensic> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: true but yeah the command gets run first, its quite handy for scripts
<muzanaka> Why was I baned in ubuntu-ru?
<cq> hm, any idea why ubuntu has a much larger /lib than a debian install?
<ActionParsnip> cq: just a quirk of the beast
<Slart> muzanaka: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> cq: im sure its smaller in other places
<srx2002> how do i read fstab
<Slart> srx2002: gedit /etc/fstab is one way
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: is the uuid basically like a unique serial for a piece of hardware?
<srx2002> that's it..I remember fstab...but where may I find that
<cq> but does it put less in var/lib and usr/lib or something?
<Slart> srx2002: or cat /etc/fstab
<srx2002> thank you
<ActionParsnip> cq: use du to check
<ActionParsnip> srx2002: there will be an entry there for the cd drive
<cq> does it make sense to put /lib on its own partition?
<srx2002> ok. thanks again
<innni1> Hi. I am trying to format a USB pendrive using  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1, but I get the message "mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted file system."
<innni1> if I unmount it i cannot use i either
<innni1> :)
<innni1> what does one do
<marek__> hi, how can i manage problem with GPG in ppa repos?
<hdogan> hey, couple week ago i was trying to install intrepid but after a while my caps lock and scroll lock led were blinking.  After some research on google, they said it is a kernel bug. I just wonder that does anybody know that does this problem solved or not?
<phorensic> hdogan: Haven't heard of that one myself
<oCean_> innni1: if you unmount it, you *should* be able to format the partition
<Slart> hdogan: there are many bugs on various hardware.. we have no idea which bug you found when you tried installing
<innni1> oCean
<innni1> thanks
<innni1> oCean: using what command
<hdogan> Slart, it is about wifi
<ActionParsnip> hdogan: try using a different kernel
<Slart> hdogan: well.. wifi is evolving with every release.. why not try the latest live cd and see if it works now?
<hdogan> ActionParsnip, sometimes i got this error while installation
<ubundude> long story short, my install of 8.10 alternative won't boot correctly after the 200+ updates...
<ubundude> It tries to boot as normal but as it gets to loading the main login screen it reverts to text and says "normal boot" and its just like the terminal
<ActionParsnip> hdogan: try some kernel options
<ubundude> (didn't know it would come out like that sry)
<ZmAY> hello, can someone help me with linuxdc++ install, i get this error: scons: *** Source `linuxdcpp' not found, needed by target `/usr/local/bin/linuxdcpp'.  Stop.
<oCean_> innni1: if you mount a device /dev/sdc1 (for example) at /mnt/pendrive, it is accessible by /mnt/pendrive. If it is not mounted, you should be able to run several tools using /dev/sdc1. Like fdisk and fsck and mkfs
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | hdogan
<ubottu> hdogan: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: very concise explanation
<mcmoher59> wow
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: I had a lot of coffee :)
<mcmoher59> how can i install cedega for linux ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> mcmoher59: go to the cedega site and download the evaluation, cedega is not free
<mcmoher59> really?
<adac> how can I force ubuntu to boot only commad line. No grafical
<mcmoher59> i thought that it is free
<ubundude> my install of 8.10 alternative won't boot correctly after the 200+ updates. It tries to boot like normal but as it gets to loading the main login screen it reverts to black and white text and says "normal boot" and its just like the terminal
<phorensic> mcmoher59: cedega thats the virtualization right? I think vmware or vbox are good alternatives
<mcmoher59> lol
<sabrebutt> cedega is wine on steroids
<phorensic> ubundude: can you try startx?
<phorensic> sabrebutt: i see
<ubundude> phorensic: i'm not sure what you mean by that
<cq> how can you shrink an existing partition and not lose the data on it?
<cq> qtparted?
<ActionParsnip> cq: backup data first then gparted
<phorensic> ubundude: can you run a command at the terminal 'startx
<ubundude> phorensic: actually ya i should be able to, what should i do after that. or rather what does that do?
<laeg> if i had two versions of ubuntu, or even ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu's root dirs installed on different partitions can they all use the same /home dir?
<phorensic> ubundude: It loads the x window system (gui), perhaps you have a config set to where it doesn't load the gui on startup
<w4> tooooooooooooooollloooooooooooooonngg....!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hdogan> the lates ubuntu was released 30 Oct. I think it still has this problem. Because of this bug, now im using fc10, honestly it isnt perfect as ubuntu
<phorensic> ubundude: Can you try it and see if anything good happens?
<ubundude> phorensic: fair enough i'll give that a shot
<oak_> join #apache2
<marek__> do you remember how was called this app to record desktop actions?
<phorensic> marek__: gtkrecordmydesktop???
<laeg> phorensic: are you recording my desktop right now?
<laeg> :D
<marek__> phorensic dont have it in repos...
<phorensic> laeg: Yes, and I am very dissapointed at what i see
<phorensic> marek__: yes it is hold on
<mark> hallo
<laeg> if i had two versions of ubuntu, or even ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu's root dirs installed on different partitions can they all use the same /home dir partition?
<marek__> phorensic got it gtk-recordmydesktop
<marek__> :)
<phorensic> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<phorensic> marek__: yes eheh
<marek__> i was first
<phorensic> marek__: because my copy didn't take
<phorensic> marek__: There are others but this one seemed to work pretty good, and I think the output is video instead of animated gif
<ubundude> phorensic: it says its not detecting any devices and no screens
<jimcooncat> laeg: don't see why not, but 1) I'd stick with same version number for your installs 2) keep good backups or version control
<alaa> hi
<laeg> jimcooncat: how would i do that? for the moment i just want to install 8.04 on another partition
<alaa> i have webcam and cant make it work in ubuntu 8.10
<alaa> or 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | alaa
<ubottu> alaa: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<laeg> jimcooncat: do mean the same version number for o/s installs, or the same version number for installed software?
<laeg> as in packages
<jimcooncat> laeg: just do a simple backup first, play with 8.04, then diff your /home to see that nothing got monkeyed with
<phorensic> ubundude: hmm hey ActionParsnip besides startx whats the alternative to start gdm?
<laeg> jimcooncat: diff?
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: gdm start
<phorensic> ActionParsnip: there isn't like a sudo /etc/gdm.init start or something???
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: or it might be just gdm, it needs to be run as user
<ActionParsnip> phorensic: try both
<phorensic> ubundude: try gdm start or gdm see what happens
<jimcooncat> laeg, yes, get a tool that shows you differences between your /home and your backup to see if anything changed.
<ubundude> phorensic: failed and not permitted
<_Andy_> Hi can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<phorensic> ubundude: on the not permitted try sudo before the command
<jimcooncat> laeg, or just restore your /home when you're done checking out the other os
<ubundude> phorensic: same thing, not permitted
<laeg> jimcooncat: i don't really have space to back up 279gb. i just want to use bluetooth under ubuntu to backup my phone with opensync/gnokkii - maybe i'll just make a 10gb partition and put the 8.04 / and /home on it>?
<Grom> is new canonical notification system available now?
<laeg> jimcooncat: also, i will have a new hdd in about a week so i could back up then and see if different versions and variants of ubuntu can use the same /home partition
<alcohol> I put this in a file in if-up.d/ -- http://pastie.org/371987
<alcohol> but it doesn't seem to work
<jimcooncat> laeg: without a means to back up I can't suggest you mess with other os's. If you had /home on lvm, you could make a snapshot -- would require a good amount of research. Otherwise, I'd suggest a livecd and copy just what you need out of your hd's home to the livecd instance.
<phorensic1> ubundude: So your user is not a member of the admin group? try gksudo instead of sudo just to see
<alcohol> the only thing I could find in dmesg is
<alcohol> [   34.226202] smbfs is deprecated and will be removed from the 2.6.27 kernel. Please migrate to cifs
<alcohol> [   34.226209] smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<alcohol> but I already told  it to use cifs, so I don't understand ):
<ubundude> phorensic: "cannot open display"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> can I ask  firestarter questions here
<phorensic1> ubundude: hmmm any ideas ActionParsnip?? ubundude did some updates and now he can't get a gui
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: I don't believe there were any xorg errors, but i guess that is worth a shot
<phorensic1> ubundude: Did you get that ^^
<_Andy_> Hi can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<oCean_> _Andy_: what's the sound device in the laptop? (lspci |grep -i audio)
<phorensic1> ubundude: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <-- this is tall you through the setup process to configure your mouse/keyboard & monitor (should auto-detect)
<_Andy_> oCean_: Give me a second
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Firestarter is blocking a web site for no reason I turned off the fire wall and I can connect to the site fine I turn it back on and nothing anyone know where I can see about removing a blacklisted url?
<bliZZardz> ﻿Am having some trouble with applets on my firefox(3.0.5)  on Ubuntu Hardy- am unable to run the java applets. It says the applet started - but i end up getting a grey screen. Help would be great
<lukasz> yo
<lukasz> its easy
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: can you telnet to port 80 on the address?
<lukasz> pa
<ubundude> phorensic: didn't do anything diff
<bliZZardz> anyone experienced anything similar??
<U-b-u-n-t-u> telnet to the url of the webpage?
<phorensic1> ubundude: after you did that did you try startx?
<ubundude> phorensic: does "fatal server error: no screens found" mean anything to you guys?
<ubundude> phorensic: ya and i got that no screens thing
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: yes on port 80
<phorensic1> ubundude: have you updated and upgraded since?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I will try now
<ubundude> phorensic: fresh install hours old, fresh updates, hour ago at this point
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: if it succeeds you know the outgoing to the site is ok, then just permit the data incoming from the url
<zamba> is it a way to force ubuntu to discover the restricted drivers?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nothing on the telnet port 80
<bliZZardz> i reduced my Hardy boot time to 30sec(mainly changing /etc/rcx.d/...any other avenues of speed?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so its both out going and incoming
<phorensic1> ubundude: funky ... take you paste the output of your xorg file? it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zamba> i've more than once experienced that it takes days before that applet actually discovers the restricted drivers in use
<kinja-sheep> Bash script experts -- How do I get the path using pwd?    To be more specific, I'm trying to assign the pwd result to a variable,
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: check firestarter to check what its doing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<bliZZardz> zamba: ???
<ubundude> phorensic: how would i do that, also affected computer is one story below me
<bliZZardz> zamba: how does that happen then
<phorensic1> ubundude: are you remoting in currently or what?
<ubundude> phorensic: running up and down a flight of stairs =X
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip I couldnt find it under event or status
<zamba> bliZZardz: have no idea.. the system runs for a while and then suddenly it pops up with a message that it has discovered that some restricted drivers can "do the job"
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: can you ping the site
<bliZZardz> zamba: for firrefox problem??
<U-b-u-n-t-u> trying now
<phorensic1> ubundude: wow hehe this could prove to be difficult
<zamba> bliZZardz: what?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: can you traceroute to the ip
<zamba> bliZZardz: drivers.. hardware drivers..
<ubundude> phorensic: ya >_<
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: you'll need to apt-get install traceroute
<Guest56544> hi all i have a problem with my home trash file in intrepid i have a file that has root permission but it wont show up under root to remove it
<bliZZardz> ah! i was referring to firefox applet problems
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip,  wont ping no traceroute
<ubundude> phorensic: what about........outputing the file to a thumbdrive...?
<phorensic1> ubundude: there you go
<bliZZardz> anybody who can save this poor man!!??!! :(
<ubundude> phorensic: k i haven't a clue how <_<
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: if you turn off your firewall is it ok? Can you ping / traceroute other sites ok
<phorensic1> ubundude: so something like cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /media/thumbfoldername/file.txt  ActionParsnip would this be correct?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> every site comes up fine except that one
<U-b-u-n-t-u> with both opera and firefox
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but either will open it unless firestarter is off
<U-b-u-n-t-u> neither*
<phorensic1> ubundude: I haven't used the command so lets make sure its correct
<phorensic1> oCean_: can you say if this command is correct? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /media/thumbfoldername/file.txt
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: you can just cp it, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/thumbfoldername/file.txt
<phorensic1> oCean_: purpose to output the xorg configinto a file on a usbthumb drive so he can paste it (this pc has no net connection)
<ubundude> phorensic: k, i'd also need to find out how to find out the thumbfoldername
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: ah haha true.. but would cat work?
<Guest56544> hi all i have a problem with my home trash file in intrepid i have a file that has root permission but it wont show up under root to remove it anyone any ideas
<oCean_> phorensic1: yes, I missed the conversation, why not cp?
<Darkcloud> sup all
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip:  why didn't i think of cp haah trying to be too smart or too learning the shellish
<phorensic1> oCean_: because I didn't think of it haha .. too much caffeine
<oCean_> :)
<phorensic1> Darkcloud: hey bud
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: both would work
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: Cool so > is to change standard output and | is to pipe a command into another yes?
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: yeah, cat will put the file to the screen but the > will spit it to the outputted file
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: learning stuff is cool
<lomdav> ciao a tutti!
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: | is used between commands
<oCean_> gotta love shell powertools :)
<ActionParsnip> lots
<lomdav> nessuno che ha un portegeM200?
<Darkcloud> im trieing to convert to ubuntu, i love this OS much more stable and not as harsh on the processor as windows, however im trieing to get all my windows apps to work via wine, one of the only serious problems im having is ventrilo =X not much info on the web about it either
<bbeebboopp> why don't you use the ubuntu counterparts Darkcloud ?
<mfdavid> dude, if you are going to use everything via Wine, stay with windows...
<phorensic1> Darkcloud: you have to use ventrillo? what about skype or another team caht app?
<lomdav> have somebody portegeM200?
<Hfuy> Hello.
<ActionParsnip> lomdav: what of it, its a laptop..
<andy12345> Hello, can anybody help me solve this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<ra21vi> how can I run logroate on my logs in home dir, I dont want to use the root credential for logrotate, everything in user space.. but currently it thorws problem, " error creating state file /var/lib/logrotate/status: Permission denied"
<lomdav> yes...toshiba portege M200
<oCean_> andy12345: what about the lspci output?
<ra21vi> i am using a custom log file
<andy12345> oCean_ Sorry I had Dc'ed can you give me the commands again?
<Hfuy> Problem with wireless on an eee-pc running 8.04. Worked last night; fired it up this morning and set everything up as normal (it forgets passwords every time). Wireless router shows its MAC as an active client but no connectivity (can't ping, no web, etc)
<andy12345> aplay -l ?
<oCean_> andy12345: sure. If it's more than a single line, don't paste output here, but use paste.ubuntu.com, thx. "lspci | grep -i audio"
<Darkcloud> i dont do everything via wine, just alot of the windows based programs because linux lacks the windows API's
<ActionParsnip> lomdav: what about it?
<Hfuy> Wireless network is a B+G access point using WPA2(AES) with a password. Usually works fine.
<Hfuy> We've rebooted both the router and the eee.
<oCean_> andy12345: also "aplay -l"
<Hfuy> Tried re-inserting settings on both devices.
<ubundude> phorensic: so..............................?
<Hfuy> Still no joy - we're out of ideas. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: have you installed and configured the wpa supplicant?
<Darkcloud> when you convert from another OS its more likely you have more windows programs than linux
<Hfuy> I've absolutely no idea what that means, ActionParsnip - but it worked last night. It's been working for weeks.
<CompactDstrxion> darkcloud many native linux programs offer the same functionality as their windows counterparts
<Hfuy> Suddenly it won't.
<lomdav> a problem with internal bluetooth, seem toshset give me a error thath kernel toshiba is not supported.
<Poramet> Hay  Which unit of share memory kernal (shmmax)?  bit or byte?
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: try renaming /etc/network/interfaces and reboot
<Hfuy> Rename it to what?
<phorensic1> ubundude: oh yah so just copy the file (I thought you were gone) do sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/<usbnamehere>/xorg.conf
<CompactDstrxion> you shouldnt need to run so many windows programs
<yellowtape> Hi all. I've  got an app which requires java6 so I'm trying to install it. After performing "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-font
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: anything you want, just something different
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: when you reboot you can reconfigure the settings
<Hfuy> Oh hm. Setting it to DHCP seems to solve the problem.
<keks47> quit
<yellowtape> " doing java -version still tells me 1.5
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip it lets me connect to any site with either firefox or opera except that one I have outbound set to permissive.. but firefox and opera will only connect to it when firestarter is off... its odd
<Hfuy> Not that we really wanted DHCP.
<Poramet> Hay  Which unit of share memory kernal (shmmax)?  bit or byte?
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: i'd also check your wpa settings to make double sure they are  sound
<andy12345> oCean_ : here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/110244/
<oCean_> Poramet: bytes i guess
<ubundude> phorensic: and how do i figure out what the thumbdrive will be called
<Poramet> oCean_: really?
<Hfuy> ActionParsnip: We've reentered them a dozen times, since it forgets them every time.
<Hfuy> At least it forgets the password.
<Hfuy> Known bug, apparently.
<Darkcloud> i never said that linux is lacking anything, i know they are great counterparts to windows infact i beleive they are better, however i only have windows based apps that ive purchased; and i didnt think i was going to switch but then i decided to because of the lack of trust and vunerability inside windows products
<phorensic1> ubundude: you';; have to look around.. you can look in mount.. or i think fdisk will display a list of drives and their locations
<oCean_> andy12345: for ati there is a pretty nice howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto But maybe you've been there
<malmgren80> Hello
<Darkcloud> ergo, i use wine alot for running programs that are windwos based =X
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: try renamng the file and rebooting, you will then have to reconnect the link
<Hfuy> We'll leave it alone.
<Hfuy> It works.
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: i dont use wpa, i think its a massive pain
<Poramet> oCean_:thank you
<Hfuy> ActionParsnip: I was looking for something with "AES" in it, as I understand AES is still secure.
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: whats the command to list all drives present?
<yellowtape> So, I guess my question is, do I need to remove Java 5 first? Or update some java configs?
<andy12345> oCean_ , thats video I am talking about sound pal, please read my post
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: its a strong encyption that wpa2 uses in a client / accesspoint situation
<malmgren80> I need help getting my Sata-disc working in Ubuntu. Its connectec on a pci sil3512 card which is detected when i run lsmod but the disc is not in /dev. I tried ubuntu 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10.
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: sudo fdisk -l
<Hfuy> ActionParsnip: Goodo.
<andy12345> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6625164
<quibbler> yellowtape, I would uninstall 5 and reinstall 6
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: wpa2 will use a different method if its peer to peer
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: ahh i wasn't doing sudo no wonder it wasn't displaying correctly
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: yeah all fdisk stuff needs sudo
<phorensic1> ubundude: yah do a sudo fdisk -l to list the drives
<Hfuy> ActionParsnip: It's an accesspoint.
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: I should have thought of that.. it makes sense
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: it also shows the partitions on the drives
<Hfuy> It's a Sitecom WL-130 in accesspoint mode, anyway.
<oCean_> andy12345: yes, i just saw that too... moment searching for another thread, that was useful to me
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: then if you are using wpa2 it will use aes
<andy12345> oCean_: Oh I mean this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<andy12345> oCean_: okay
<Hfuy> ActionParsnip: And that's good, right?
<ActionParsnip> Hfuy: sure
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: Do you know if they dev team will/has released a kernel for 8.10 that supports ext4?
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: ive not looked into ext4, you could always ompile a module to supprt ext4
<pao> hi! is it a OS X "open" shell command for ubuntu?
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: I suppose but Im not advanced yet, I was just curious cause I have seen people asking about it
<yellowtape> Ahh, in case anyone asks again, after installing Java 6 you need to "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<yellowtape> quibbler: ta anyway :)
<phorensic1> pao: Are you asking if there is a keyboard shortcut to open a shell?
<pao> phorensic1: nope...
<ActionParsnip> phorensic1: go do some websearching of advantages / disadvantages
<ActionParsnip> yellowtape: I always use icedtea, for 64it ;)
<pao> phorensic1: in mac os x term if I type "open file.pdf"
<quibbler> yellowtape, nice to know thanks
<lacie> hello guys
<pao> phorensic1: the file.pdf is opened with the system default viewer for that document type
<phorensic1> ActionParsnip: Well, it wasn't for me .. I did look at some of the new features though.
<gordonjcp> pao: oh, and it guesses what to use to open the file?
<pao> gordonjcp: exactly
<gordonjcp> pao: I don't know offhand but I expect there *is* something
<pao> gordonjcp: the same "default" app that is associated with the filetype (just if you clicked from nautilus)
<gordonjcp> pao: I don't use nautilus
<malmgren80> I need help getting my Sata-disc working in Ubuntu. Its connectec on a pci sil3512 card which is detected when i run lspci. But the disc is not in /dev (only my 2 pata discs). The disc isnt showed when i type fdisk -l. lsmod shows libata that supports sil_sata. Do i need to recompile the kernel, or is the module sil_sata loaded?
<oCean_> andy12345: from the other thread I see that you also edited alsa-base config. But I'm not sure if the "6stack-digout" option is correct. See next link, there is an overview of options for the ALC861: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<ActionParsnip> pao: try gnome-open <file>
<pao> gordonjcp: yep... but still I guess you have a default app registered for your filetypes
<ActionParsnip> pao: or kde-open
<pao> ActionParsnip: it works! thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pao: websearching m'boy
<ActionParsnip> pao: www.ask.com
<lacie> im wondering if the new notification system will be integratet in jaunty jackalope...
<pao> ActionParsnip: hmm, what's that? :-)
<ActionParsnip> pao: ;)
<pao> ActionParsnip: what query did you perform? :-)
<bashca> hi there
<ActionParsnip> pao: open file from terminal with defaul program
<pao> ActionParsnip: you're great ;-)
<andy12345> oCean_ : I had already tried that
<andy12345> @audio
<ActionParsnip> pao: keep the search simple and gold will appear
<andy12345> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pao> ActionParsnip: very nice tip! I did know ask.com...
<etayfur> i want to ask
<etayfur> something
<etayfur> at starup
<etayfur> ubuntu starts asking pasword
<_ruben> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> pao: most users ONLY use google which I find to be bad practise
<ActionParsnip> pao: different search engine, different results
<etayfur> saying "networkmanager applet neds default keyrings but it is locked"
<etayfur> or something like that
<etayfur> can anybody help me about this subject
<pao> ActionParsnip: yep... I've just tested google with the same "query"... it works as well ;-) .... In this case the merit is yours ;-)
<oCean_> andy12345: ok. Well, I'm not on ati, but I fiddled with the options to in the alsa-base file. Finally adding "irqpoll" to the kernel options (grub) fixed it for me
<andy12345> oCean_, how do I do that?
<pao> ActionParsnip: anyway .... just bookmarked ask.com ;-)
<ActionParsnip> pao: just search like an idiot, keep it simple
<ActionParsnip> pao: nice
<pao> ActionParsnip: thank you again
<ActionParsnip> pao: if google is bad, use that
<qiza> hi to all :)
<malmgren80> I need help getting my Sata-disc working in Ubuntu. Its connectec on a pci sil3512 card which is detected when i run lspci. But the disc is not in /dev (only my 2 pata discs). The disc isnt showed when i type fdisk -l. lsmod shows libata that supports sil_sata. Do i need to recompile the kernel, or is the module sil_sata loaded?
<oCean_> andy12345: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<andy12345> with mousepad will do?
<Stroganoff> etayfur: go to system>preferences>Encryption and Keyrings and change the password to the same as your user login password
<ActionParsnip> malmgren80: is the module modprobed in?
<andy12345> oCean_ : yeah i opeed the file now?
<andy12345> opened*
<ActionParsnip> malmgren80: if you run lsmod you will see whats loaded
<etayfur> it is already the same
<malmgren80> ActionParsnip: How do i know if it is modprobed?
<etayfur> : S
<oCean_> andy12345: find the line saying kopt=...
<root__> hello
<ActionParsnip> malmgren80: if its not, sudo modprobe <whatever>
<Boohbah> malmgren80: lsmod
<etayfur> :Stroganoff
<oCean_> andy12345: and add "irqpoll" at the end of line
<Stroganoff> etayfur please put your respone in ONE LINE
<root__> can you help me please?
<etayfur> sorry
<andy12345> is this the one?
<root__> i have a little problem
<andy12345> # kopt=root=UUID=b10bfa48-53e7-4ddc-90c2-ca271523399d ro
<oCean_> andy12345: after edit, save file and run "sudo update-grub"
<robotjox> how can I disable sudo password prompt for installing debs only?
<andy12345> oCean_: # kopt=root=UUID=b10bfa48-53e7-4ddc-90c2-ca271523399d ro is that it iw ill add irqpoll to it?
<Stroganoff> robotjox edit /etc/sudoers but it is not recommended
<oCean_> andy12345: that's the line, you have to add "irqpoll" at the end
<malmgren80> boohbah: lsmod shows libata 159600 5 ata_generic, pata_sis, sata_sil, pata_acpi
<andy12345> oCean_: done now reboot?
<oCean_> andy12345: "sudo update-grub" done?
<malmgren80> ActionParsnip: How do i know a modules name? Where do i find the modules?
<robotjox> Stroganoff: thanks, but what should I write for only disabling the password prompt for installing debs?
<andy12345> oCean-: yeah
<oCean_> andy12345: then reboot yes
<andy12345> okay see you then in 3 mins
<oCean_> andy12345: and keep fingers crossed
<andy12345> and you pray fo rme :P
<etayfur> :Stroganoff sorry in passwords Applications > Passwords and Encryption Keys are the same but
<kinja-sheep> Question -- The command 'eject' do work in terminal -- but it wouldn't work in the script? <_<
<ActionParsnip> malmgren80: you'll need to find what your card needs, then get the module for it
<kiwi_uk> hey all, does anyone have extensive experience of Apache 2 under Ubuntu?
<kiwi_uk> in fact, does anyone have Apache 2 running under Ubuntu now? I've got a really odd problem and I'd like to see if it exists on servers other than mine!
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: if you ask us the actual question we'll be able to tell you
<ubundude> phorensic: i just can't do it....................
<kiwi_uk> fair nuff. the problem is that if you request a resource such as https://server/example/, apache will quite happily return example.php in its place, assuming the directory doesn't exist
<kiwi_uk> it'll also return example.html if there is no example.php. If I create the example directory, apache returns an empty directory listing as you'd expect
<ActionParsnip> malmgren80: you could also consult the HCL
<ormecuro> hi,i installed a software from source,but now i wanna uninstall the software,how can i do this?
<phorensic> ubundude: hmmmm... I dunno then bro
<malmgren80> ActionParsnip: What is HCL?
<ubundude> phorensic: either that doesn't exist or this doesn't exist and god i'm so lost
<oCean_> kinja-sheep: maybe when you add device name? like /usr/bin/eject /dev/scd0 ? It seems a bit strange to me..
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | malmgren80
<ubottu> malmgren80: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kinja-sheep> oCean_: Will try that command in the script.
<ubundude> phorensic: LVM doesn't have anything to do with this right..........?
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: do you have any redirects in .htaccess or your /etc/apache2 config's?
<etayfur> Stroganoff sorry in passwords Applications > Passwords and Encryption Keys are the same but in system>preferences>Encryption and Keyrings it says Default Key: None. Prompt for a key.
<ubundude> phorensic: thats what i was orignally -trying- to accomplish with an alternative cd
<phorensic> ubundude: no shouldn't although I've never used it
<Blacki> Is there no option in the GUI based Networkmanager to disable automatic connection to wlan networks anymore ?
<kinja-sheep> oCean_: /usr/bin/eject /dev/dvdrw --- It worked.  I guess because my script is in ~/bin -- It's not same as /usr/bin -- Thanks. :>
<phorensic> ubundude: no it just sounds like there is a problem getting screens asin a bad config perhaps, should be fixable somehow
<Boohbah> kinja-sheep: yes, you would need to put ~/bin in your PATH to avoid calling the script by the full path
<_Andy_> oCean_ : not working
<oCean_> _Andy_: damn.
<_Andy_> Yeah damn...........
<_Andy_> Sometimes I really think that my computer is a human with a attitude its taking its revenge from me
<oCean_> _Andy_: well, all those different chipsets are still a problem to linux, since producers only build for windows :(
<kiwi_uk> ziroday, no. I have totally disabled mod_rewrite and it still happens.
<oCean_> _Andy_: so, most of 'em work for linux, but we have to find out (again and again) which options to use etc
<_Andy_> sigh but i have seen some posts where guys claimed that it worked =|
<kiwi_uk> ziroday, it happens on all my Ubuntu servers from what i can tell, its very odd
<oCean_> _Andy_: best shot is find people that have same config, and ask them indeed
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: never had that problem here sorry
<_Andy_> June 15th, 2008  thats the last seen of that guy
<ubundude> phorensic: should i just reinstall or something............?
<oCean_> _Andy_: doubleclicking on the volume control does open the alsa mixer, right? And Device selection is Alsa?
<_Andy_> oCean_ yeah doubleclicking opens two windows
<kiwi_uk> ziroday, do you have apache running anywhere now? it'd really help if someone could confirm its not just me
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: its a debian server but sure
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: you want me to create example.php in /var/www?
<phorensic> ubundude: I think at this point it may be easier... for a fresh install to take a dive like that its kinda funky .. and since you have to run up and down the stairs all night long trying this and that, probbably much better to try that
<kiwi_uk> ziroday, that'd be ace, thanks. yeah, create it with an echo line and then try http://server/example/
<_Andy_> oCean_, yeah doubleclicking opens two windows
<oCean_> _Andy_: and at the Device drop down list.. nothing changes when you try different options. I guess you've been there :/
<Paddy_EIRE> oCean_, which device drop down list?
<_Andy_> HOLD ON!!! HOLY COW THERE ARE SOME MORE DROP DOWN OPTIONS NOW!
<O__o> hi, anyone knows a good software to edit mp3??
<oCean_> _Andy_: :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !caps | _Andy_
<ubottu> _Andy_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<O__o> i wanna edit a song to ringtone
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<_Andy_> sorry I was very excited
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: ooh sorry, the servers been changed to lighty. Its not apache anymore. Sorry.
<oCean_> _Andy_: one step closer to hard-rockin' on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> O__o, audacity
<oCean_> Paddy_EIRE: well, I have a Device dropdown list in my alsamixer window
<Paddy_EIRE> !info audacity | O__o
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<_Andy_> oCean_: i have marked the surround now, lets hope it works
<Paddy_EIRE> oCean_, oh :)
<kiwi_uk> ziroday, oh well. thanks anyway
<ziroday> kiwi_uk: sorry :(
<zubair> Hello Everyone out there I am Zubair here From India
<oCean_> _Andy_: you mght also want to go to sys > pref > sound and do some testing
<_Andy_> oCean_:I think i need to restart
<O__o> Paddy_EIRE, thx i will try it now
<iori92> wazzzup
<_Andy_> oCean_: you are forgetting that I use xubuntu there is no PREF here
<zubair> I am going to install Ubuntu for the first time so can anyone give some pre install help or tips
<oCean_> _Andy_: ah, indeed. X...ubuntu
<iori92> i'm new in ubuntu
<ziroday> zubair: use the live cd to make sure internet works
<iori92> anybody can help me
<quibbler> !ask
<zubair> ziroday: i have downloaded ubuntu8.10 live cd
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> zubair: aha
<zubair> ziroday: and what else do i need
<ziroday> zubair: a blank cd
<ziroday> zubair: to burn the image on to
<zubair> ziroday: whose image
<_Andy_> oCean_: there is a problem, if I click on the checkbox to select surround, iit DOES select it but default to unselected afterward =(
<ziroday> !install | zubair read these instructions
<ubottu> zubair read these instructions: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<iori92> how to get yahoo messnger in my ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> zubair, If you are currently running windows I would suggest using IMGBurn to burn the iso to cd
<zubair> ziroday: thanks that is goin to help me a lot
<phorensic> iori92: use pidgin
<_Andy_> I am trying reboot
<zubair> ziroday: nope im using Cambridge
<iori92> what's the pidgin
<phorensic> iori92: set up your yahoo account inside pidgin, pidgin is a multi-protocol IM client
<oCean_> kiwi_uk: I tried with a example.html... http://server/example/ says "/example.html/" not found, but http://server/example goes to the example.html..
<zubair> Paddy_EIRE: I am using Cambridge
<Uplink> how can i compile ArchLinux from my ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I got that zubair
<kiwi_uk> oCean_, thats my problem too, its bollocksing up my rewrite rules
<iori92> thanx i get it
<asd> Hi yall
<asd> I was wondering if anyone here has had troubles getting there wireless working with ubuntu, I have a linksys usb wireless card and I can't seem to get it to turn on with ubuntu?
<jungar> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<oCean_> kiwi_uk: well, this 'feature' should be somewhere in the apache configs right?
<phorensic> asd: Mine works but it goes on and off all the time (wusb54g)
<zubair> Paddy_EIRE: i have intel 64 bit but i have downloaded 32 bit CD so will it cause ane isues
<jungar> guys ... has anyone here heard of The worm – known as Conficker, Kido or Downadup ??????????????
<Uplink> how can i compile ArchLinux from my ubuntu?
<jungar> zubair: are you from iraq?
<phorensic> jungar: read about it on yahoo.com
<asd> phorensic: I can't seem to 'wake up' my usb, where do I go besides system>admin>network to get a closer look at my usbs?
<alcohol> what is a commonly used music player that also supports shoutcast?
<asd> err pnps
<asd> :P
<alcohol> as in, I want to be able to browse shoutcast servers
<Uplink> alcohol: winamp? :p
<kiwi_uk> oCean_, i'd imagine so. up until a few minutes ago i was limited as to what i disabled because it was a production server
<alcohol> on ubuntu? o_O
<phorensic> asd: is it a livecd or install?
<Uplink> alcohol: use wine? oo_0
<kiwi_uk> oCean_, now its not so i'm going to gut the damn thing
<jungar> phorensic:  does it affect ubuntu?
<alcohol> Uplink: uh, ugh no thanks. no wine.
<zubair> jungar: nope im from India and why are askin so :)
<phorensic> jungar: I believe it is only a windows virus
<phorensic> jungar: Like most virus'
<root__> anyone have a clue why a shell script would act differently for two different user accounts ?    i'm totally baffeled  http://pastebin.com/f3800863f
<jungar> phorensic: what do you know about it?    did you read this article?  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/microsoft/4345295/Windows-worm-Security-experts-waiting-for-activation-of-botnet.html
<DaHopi> hello @all, i followd this guide http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/ to install PAE on my PIV DualCore, but it wont work.. have i to do additional configuration?
<asd> phorensic: I believe it's an install, I'm not sure of the differences.
<asd> I burned the cd and installed it manually instead of over the net?>
<asd> :S
<jungar> phorensic: they say it still hasnt been activated ... i dual boot, do you advise me to stop using windows to order stuff online or access money and stuff?
<zelexus> alcohol: you could use SongBird
<phorensic> asd: hmm i couldn't tell you off hand
<asd> phorensic: say it was a livecd
<asd> what would i do
<zelexus> :/
<asd> what advice can u gimmie
<asd> :P
<phorensic> jungar: Yes everything i read about it makes me sure its windows only virus
<phorensic> asd: Im so tired im not all there right now I can't remember, has it worked before?
<jungar> anyone here using a Sony Vaio ?
<_daemon_> hi i just installed 8.10 on my laptop, i am trying for codecs, but cannot find any good bad ugly things in synaptic, all repos are enabled
<_daemon_> also no ffmpeg
<kiwi_uk> oCean_, ziroday, found out whats doing it :|
<kiwi_uk> if you're interested, check out the "Multiviews" option in mod_negotiation
<Dr_willis> _daemon_,  use the medibuntu repos.
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu | _daemon_
<ubottu> _daemon_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<asd> phorensic: No, I just installed it fresh for the first time and now Ive fiddled around with it and got most my hardware working with the exception of my linksys usb pnp wifi card.
<muetze_> test
<_daemon_> Dr_willis, ubottu ok
<Dr_willis> _daemon_,  ubottu  is a bot :)
<phorensic> asd: yah the terminal commands are escaping me right now
<robin0800> _daemon_: search for java and it will turn up unsuported codecs etc
<Dr_willis> _daemon_,  also install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package  it has a lot of stuff you will want
<asd> phorensic: I tried lsfw - C
<asd> to see my eth0 but ive never had wifi on a unix box b4.
<_daemon_> Dr_willis, you mean to a bot doesn't deserve a ty? :P
<asd> it says disabled
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<oCean_> kiwi_uk: ok, I'll remember that..
<asd> suid lsfw -C
<phorensic> asd: sorry I gotta hit the sack im beat
<asd> take care ma
<_daemon_> Dr_willis, ok i tried to play a movie and it asked to install something, i did, a package called freepats, is it the same thing?
 * phorensic waves goodbye to his fellow ubuntuans
<Dr_willis> _daemon_,  no idea. I got a script i always run on a new install that enabled medubuntu repos.. installs that restricted-extras and the w32codecs packs and other bits i always want. :) so i never see that dialog.
<Dr_willis> _daemon_,  i also alwyas use vlc or mplayer instead of that default gnome player (whatever its called)
<robin0800> you may need a file from the vlc site to plsy retail dvd's this ubuntu-restricted-extras tells you what you need
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaHopi> @all: Plz help me to get my 4 GB on a 32Bit ubuntu working...
<ra21vi> can someone help me getting logrotate with logrotate, but in user priviledge, not as root
<Dr_willis> DaHopi,  working in what way? You will only be ale to see part of 4gb of ram on a 32bit system. *most of it. but not all*
<O__o> hi, in audacity.  Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.
<O__o> how to fix?
<pvh_sa|wrk> is there a frontend for linux traffic shaping? configuring things with tc seems VERY complicated
<DaHopi> Dr_willis: with PAE it should work..
<kiwi_uk> pvh_sa|wrk, tc is complicated :) MasterShaper is an interested web UI but i'd recommend you locate a script called wondershaper.sh and start with that
<kiwi_uk> pvh_sa|wrk, also http://lartc.org/
<fpga> Hi all! #madwifi chatroom - DEAD
<Dr_willis> DaHopi,  perhaps - perhaps not..  every time i research that topic.. it just gets more confusing.  Im not sure which kernels even include PAE.. and in any event.. some ofthe hardware you have will limit the access of the ram.  (from what ive read in the HUGE and complex forum threads on this topic)
<kiwi_uk> pvh_sa|wrk, also you might consider dd-wrt if you have capable hardware. It has quite a nice UI for some tc functions.
<kaankanat> hi guys!
<fpga> hi
<pvh_sa|wrk> kiwi_uk, thanks for the tips. the machine in question is a PC based firewall running ubuntu... it services our office network, do dd-wrt isn't an option
<stale> Hi. Anyone one know to center conky on desktop? align top_center doesn't work..
<pvh_sa|wrk> kiwi_uk, mostly i'm looking for the ability to shunt particular users' traffic to a limited bandwidth pipe when they're abusing the network
<kiwi_uk> pvh_sa|wrk, dd-wrt hardware is really cheap, i wouldn't rule it out
<_daemon_> oh good, i followed the guide on ubuntu and did apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and its installing a whole bunch of things, good
<kiwi_uk> pvh_sa|wrk, in that case the wondershaper script will guide you nicely
<e3co> Hi everyone. Here is one... I deleted my Network manager Panel that has Connect to vpn and wireless networks on it. It doesn
<e3co> Doesn't come up under "Add to Panel"
<e3co> So when I get into a new wireless zone I don't know. Is there a way to do this in CLI or another way to return the panel applet
<e3co> ?
<Juhaz> it's not a real applet, it can't be deleted or added to panel. perhaps you removed the systray the icon appears in?
<Juhaz> if so, in the add to panel, "notification area"
<kaankanat> UFOs attacked the world!
<kinja-sheep> What's the recommended codec plugins?  I'm experiencing green bar in the videos lately.
<Pici> !ot | kinja-sheep
<ubottu> kinja-sheep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> kinja-sheep: Sorry. mistab
<DaHopi> Dr_willis: i got a solution on http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/#comments it says, in linux-image-server PAE is included. but i made a own kernel to with enabled PAE..
<DaHopi> Dr_willis: but it wont work..
<e3co> Juhaz:  I will check it out..
<kinja-sheep> Pici: Right after I said something.  >_>
<Pici> kinja-sheep: The ubuntu-restricted-extras package should grab everything you need.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras - is a #1 thing i install on a clean install :) vim-full is #2
<Pici> kinja-sheep: I broke my arm, only typing wirh one hand at the moment, sorry :)
<e3co> Juhaz:  Thanks it was in the Notification Area applet
<kinja-sheep> Pici: I read somewhere that I should be avoiding ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<stale> Hi. Anyone one know to center conky on desktop? align top_center doesn't work..
<Pici> kinja-sheep: I've never heard that
<ezerhoden> Juhaz: hello. you have answered many of my questions in ##gnome before (thanks again). I had previously used gentoo. I have recently switched to ubuntu and it is nice to see you in here.
<tecan> bungshoe
<kinja-sheep> Pici: Full of dirty hacks, workarounds, and etc.  I can't find the link. <_<
<Pici> kinja-sheep: Its just a metapackage.  Perhaps you're thinking of the 3rd party (evil) tools such as automatix.
<e3co> ezerhoden:  Juhaz just helped me too
<jean> where can  I find some info on configuring /etc/default/bluetooth  my mouse does not reconnect on boot and also when the laptop wakes up after a period of inactivity. I saw some posting on editing bluez-utils but I do not have such a file
<Juhaz> ezerhoden, I'm not usually very active in here, I find it too big of a channel to really notice questions or concentrate... but that's OT.
<pirx_> does anyone know if bash uses readline by default in ubuntu?
<Boohbah> pirx_: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToReadline
<lee_> Hi, does anyone know anything about uvesafb?
<Boohbah> lee_: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/
<lee_> yeah, but my problem is that my monitor tells me it's gone out of range
<_Andy_> oCean_ : no way to make it work man =( I am really low today....................
<_daemon_> i am getting a 404 not found when i try to wget medibuntu.org sources list
<stale> Hi. Anyone one know to center conky on desktop? align top_center doesn't work..
<Boohbah> stale: /j #conky
<jrib> _daemon_: pastebin
<pirx_> Boohbah: [FIXME: not described are the GNOME terminal emulator, the Linux tty console, or classic xterm.]
<pirx_> Boohbah: too bad that i use the gnome terminal:)
<_daemon_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d7771e7fe3
<voland> hello all
<throwt> how do i change the default when clicking a file on the desktop to just run instead of askign all ythe time?
<jrib> _daemon_: that pastebin is empty
<_daemon_> sorry
<pirx_> does anyone here use readline with some terminal (emulator) in gnome?
<_daemon_> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d771e7fe3
<jrib> _daemon_: now look at your spelling of "intrepid" :)
<_daemon_> jrib, hahhaha ty
<sleepy_cat> /join #splite
<sleepy_cat> /join #sqlite
<sleepy_cat> ??
<Ryder51> I have a quick  question, howd i install metasploit on ubuntu?
<bukowski> i have a laptop with an atheros AR5007 wifi card. how can i install it?
<throwt> my little brotheer has one of those cards
<throwt> i think the fix had to do with madwifi
<Boohbah> Ryder51: http://trac.metasploit.com/wiki/Metasploit3/InstallUbuntu
<iPeter-> Hello.
<Ryder51> thanks Boohbah
<iPeter-> Does someone have an idea how do i get an compiz manager.
<iPeter-> i got ubuntu 8.04.2
<Dr_willis>  8.04 came with compiz.. but not the CSSM tool dident it?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tim__> for some reason i can't ssh on my new ubuntu setup -- on my laptop ssh tim@xxx.xxx.xxx works just fine -- on my new 8.10, it just waits and times out
<bobslaede> tim__: have you installed openssh-server?
<tim__> i think -- let me check
<tim__> yes
<bobslaede> oh, then i don't know :)
<allquixotic> Hi, how do File ACLs work on ext3? Does that mean I can allow a specific set of users to have r/w/x but not others, but without using groups? I need more fine-grained control than user/group/other.
<tim__> any logs . . .
<bukowski> throwt, i installed madwifi, it didnt work
<tim__> or a verbose option to ssh that let's me know what is going on?
<Orfeous> it seems that i cant access to /dev/ttyUSB0 with my irserver..
<Orfeous> can i debug that device somehow?
<Ryder51> boohbah, when i put # apt-get install libgtk2-ruby libglade2-ruby  into the terminal nothing happens, ive downloaded all the other stuff
<tim__> bobslaede, so i had the wrong ip -- interestingly enough -- still interested on troubleshooting ssh . . .
<bukowski> i have a laptop with an atheros AR5007 wifi card. how can i install it?
<eremite> Hey guys, I've got a question about switching from Wubi install to a proper dual-boot.
<TAVulator> hi all
<DFade> hello
<carpii> after a disastrous 8.10 upgrade, im now reinstalling 8.04.  The guided install let me split my drive in two, keeping the old kubuntu partition.  But the installer is stuck at '50% resizing partition' and has been for ages. What can I do?
<eremite> I need to if I need to delete wubi before I can partition and add Ubuntu 8.10 again.
<Ryder51> Yo Dfade
<eremite> I need to know**
<ayande> i got dynamic ip how can i use a host name to make that updates is there any software beside noip to use?
<AmarokeN> Hello, i am new to ubuntu and i need to run my graphics card drivers...it's stored on the dekstop and is named: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run ...how do i start it?
<carpii> ayande, check updateip.py
<ayande> ok thanks carpii
<TAVulator> Someome was use the Linux Mint?
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<iPeter-> How can i add more desktops? Like more desktop space?
<AmarokeN> in terminal?
<carpii> more desktop space, or more virtual desktops ?
<eremite> iPeter: Systen>Compiz-Fusion Settings
<ezerhoden> AmarokeN: does ubuntu not offer to install the nvidia driver for you?
<carpii> iPeter, or I think you can just right click the existing desktop pager
<AmarokeN> Well, no
<iPeter-> Yeah, got it, thx.
<ezerhoden> if you do it on your own, you will probably have to rerun the installer after every kernel upgrade
<eremite> I have NVidia and Wubi detected ALL of my hardware perfectly.
<AmarokeN> and Compiz isn't working correctly aswell
<eremite> When I use ctrl+Del and Left click to use compiz, It boots me out of the OS and I have to log in again.
<ezerhoden> AmarokeN: i am not familiar with nvidia,but the ati driver,fglrx, was offered and installed automatically
<AmarokeN> it's started and all, but i can't configure it, and no tray icon, but some of the graphical upgrades from compiz works
<throwt> bukowski: i did some googling for my brother and saw that there was a lot of information about it
<coz_> hey guys,, are the new style notifications available for intrepid?
<bukowski> throwt, i googled too, but i couldnt figure out it..
<TAVulator> тут кто-нить говорит по-русски???
<throwt> bukowski: what did you try?
<pirx_> ah, i had to have 'set convert-meta on' instead of 'off' now in ubuntu
<AmarokeN> anyone able to help me with my compiz?, i need to make a private chat in order to not flood the #ubuntu channel
<motoko>  moi
<DFade> motoko: no terve
<TAVulator> i don't understand english language ((( I'am from Russia!
<tecan> aaaaaa
<tecan> too many part join for me to test this script out properly
<tecan> im getting my libnotify to work with xchat
<DFade> nice
<TAVulator> why?
<DJones> !ru | TAVulator
<ubottu> TAVulator: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tecan> because its less invasive
<tecan> i'm a chronic irc'r
<TAVulator> DJones, thx! )))
<AmarokeN> Hello, is there any way of playing wow on ubuntu?, lol
<kate22f_ny> hello , I need help please , i installed Ubuntu on my computer and i have some problems with my sound card , its seems the volume is very low (compare to windows) and its not support 5.1 surround (only front working ) ?
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  open a terminal and type    alsamixer
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  then push up the pcm slider
<pickett> kate22f_ny, is just pretending to be female to get more help
<sambagirl> your just lonely pickett
<AmarokeN> well, is it working?
<tecan> yes it works nicely,e ven has a icon for xchat
<kate22f_ny> coz_: still the same
<kate22f_ny> pickett: :)
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  is your sound card recognized there?
<sambagirl> does  srs wow work in ubuntu?
<iPeter-> What is best music player?
<AmarokeN> AMAROK!
<kate22f_ny> coz_: in alsamixer ?
<sambagirl> vlc
<pschulz01> Greetings.. how do i turn off 'keyboard beep' on 8.10?
<Boohbah> iPeter-: amarok
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  yes
<iPeter-> :d
<Captain_Haddock> Hi. If apt reports that an upgrade is available.. how can I find out what changes I can expect from the update? Is there a command to view release notes of the update in particular?
<iPeter-> How do i get mythubuntu?
<cwillu> Captain_Haddock, synaptic and update-manager has a 'show changelog' option, not sure what the commandline equivilent is, but it should be 'apropos' able
<AmarokeN> Hello, i am new to ubunbu ( o rly? ) and i wonder how you get this "wine" or w/e it's called
<Boohbah> iPeter-: http://www.mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<sambagirl> ipeter i think lcme is better
<cwillu> AmarokeN, apt-get install wine
<Captain_Haddock> cwillu: ah, I'll look for it, cheers.
<cwillu> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> Captain_Haddock: The apt-listchanges package will show you the changelogs before you install, alternatively, check the package at launchpad.net.
<AmarokeN> Thanks
<kate22f_ny> coz_: the sound  card recognized as "pulseaudio"
<Pici> Captain_Haddock: Its a separate package
<sambagirl> you know i ran fl studio aka fruit loops in wine in ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> Pici: thanks!
<AmarokeN> access denied?
<iPeter-> sambagirl, lcme?
<sambagirl> it is the best home entertainment system ever
<coz_> kate22f_ny,   is that hat is says under alsamixer in the terminal?  if so open  system/preferences/sound
<pschulz01> Re. keyboard beep.. it used to be under 'System->Sounds->Beep'.. or something like that, but it's no longer there.
<sambagirl> they now are doing it for ubuntu and possibly dropping suse
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: sudo apt-get install wine
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  you will see under the "Devices" tab a pull down that will list the recognized devices
<sambagirl> just a se ipeter i will get you the url
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: need root to install stuff :)
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  you can test each on for your card
<iPeter-> Do i have to install new os to get mythubuntu?!
<AmarokeN> i tried root, but it worked with Sudo
<Boohbah> iPeter-: no
<iPeter-> oh
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  try alsa  or automatic
<iPeter-> Hm
<sambagirl> http://linuxmce.com/
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: sudo is a program that allows a regular user to execute commands with root privileges
<sambagirl> i love it
<Boohbah> !sudo | AmarokeN
<ubottu> AmarokeN: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<iPeter-> sambagirl, Looks ugly
<sambagirl> the best radio station for linux now being working for ubuntu is rivendell salemradio
<sambagirl> salemradiolabs.
<AmarokeN> wow, i really haven't read up on linux commands T_T
<Boohbah> sambagirl: URL?
<DFade> "Sweep the floor." "No I won't." "Sudo sweep the floor." "Okay, okay" :)
<sambagirl> ipeter look on youtube and see what it really looks like they put up stupid images
<sambagirl> search for salemradiolabs
<sambagirl> or rivendell
<sambagirl> i have used it
<iPeter-> Ok
<AmarokeN> Dfade Thanks :)
<sambagirl> another is by campware
<sambagirl> all open source ofcourse.
<sambagirl> really  cool cool stuff
<silv3r_m00n> can i install both adept and synaptic ?
<y2blankt> hi
<sambagirl> if your going to go big time you need to visit loudcity.net and use them as your service for handling all the legal crapola.
<kate22f_ny> coz_: how i can solve the 5.1 surround problem ? (just the 2 front working now) ?
<coz_> kate22f_ny,  that one I am not sure of which card do you have exactly?
<Trunkz> I'm getting a rootfs error when I try to start up ubuntu =/
<sambagirl> get a mac kate22f_ny ;)
<jdangerous> i have a a problem , i just installed vista and ubuntu 8.10. when i boot u i see no grub menu, its just a blank screen and then it boots to ubuntu. i then reloaded my default bios settings and i then could see the grub menu but when i restarted it dissapeared again. tried defaulting bios again but this time it didnt fix it. anybody ever see thisbefore?
<Pici> !enyer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enyer
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Captain_Haddock> Pici: I see that apt-listchanges depends on bsd-mailx exim4 exim4-base exim4-config exim4-daemon-light mailx
<sambagirl> has videolan moved?
<Captain_Haddock> rather odd
<iPeter-> sambagirl, Is that linuxmce good to watch movies and series?
<ayande> carpii cant find anything specific on that topic would you please give me link?
<sambagirl> absolutley
<AmarokeN> Stupid question: How do i actually start up WIndows with Wine?
<iPeter-> Ok
<sambagirl> i made that as my project
<iPeter-> Is it easy to install, lol?
<Pici> Captain_Haddock: You can have it send you the changelogs.  I'm not sure why those are depends and not suggests/reccomends though.
<Trunkz> Im not sure as to what else to try
<sambagirl> it is a fabulous environment. it really really really does everything.
<tecan> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4192/screeniems9.jpg
<Trunkz> I've tried e2label /dev/ps3da1 "/"
<Trunkz> but it says no valid superblock
<Trunkz> =/
<sambagirl> even can use cctv for the house and stuff.
<sambagirl> turns on and off lights
<sambagirl> handles everything.
<iPeter-> sambagirl, Could you help me on private?
<sambagirl> and it talks to you
<iPeter-> lol
<sambagirl> sure ipeter-
<iPeter-> Good.
<Pici> tecan: Do you have a support question?
<Captain_Haddock> Pici: yeah... I'm a bit wary of installing a mail server on this box just for this ...
<tecan> no just a awesome desktop
<ayande> i got dynamic ip how can i use a host name to make that updates is there any software beside noip to use?
<tecan> i dont even like ubuntu much
<Pici> !ot | tecan
<ubottu> tecan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tecan> i knew there was alot of action in here to test my xchat scripts
<Trunkz> Anyone here familiar with rootfs problems? I've just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu, but it wont load past the rootfs error
<Pici> tecan: Please do so elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<benpicco_> Hi, is there some streamripper capable of recording wma/wax streams? (preferably comandline)
<Captain_Haddock> benpicco_: vlc?
<nvicf> hello there I'm having a problem with samba domain controller, I can access shares but I cannot join the domain via windows XP (I'm local admin and the firewall is down), the ldap users are created, the password is setup the machine is added but still keeps saying user unknown or password incorrect, any ideas?
<cwillu> nvicf, #samba is probably more likely to have knowledgable guesses/answers
<kikokos> hi
<nvicf> cwillu> nobody answers in samba nor ldap
<kikokos> could anybody tell me how to convert one cue+flac file to mp3/ogg
<kikokos> ?
<cwillu> nvicf, patience is a virtue
<kikokos> but not to one ogg but with number of tracks
<cwillu> nvicf, might also consider posting to their mailing list
<Captain_Haddock> nvicf: trying to access via commandline might provide more info
<Captain_Haddock> kikokos: I use an app called soundkonverter
<cwillu> nvicf, if you need immediate emergency support, irc is really only a best-effort solution; typically an actual support contract is useful if you're not already comfortable digging for answers in the relevant documentation, etc
<Trunkz> cwillu: Sorry to bug ya, but i've just installed ubuntu 8.10, but am getting rootfs errors when starting ubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> might be KDE only, not sure.
<cwillu> (not meaing to be off putting, I'm all for you getting help)
<kikokos> Captain_Haddock, yea but soundconverter convert me one flac to one ogg
<kikokos> what to do after? i want to have few ogg files (1song-1file)?  do you know?
<Captain_Haddock> oh you want to split the flac file?
<nvicf> Captain_Haddock, via commandline with net ads?
<Boohbah> kikokos: http://he.fi/bchunk/
<AmarokeN> i'd love to play wow on ubuntu, still, i can't cause my harddrives are bugged all because of Windows 7, so now i can't use em, and my Windows isn't on my "C:/" partition anymore
<cwillu> Trunkz, no worries, but on the other hand, don't be surprised when I completely ignore you :p  I'm in and out right now, I'm just throwing out the one liner solutions as I see them, which unfortunately doesn't include your problem :(
<Trunkz> no worries :P
<Captain_Haddock> kikokos: search for cue in your package manager ... there's stuff like cuetools etc. that might help.
 * Captain_Haddock still uses windows for all this :|
<Trunkz> Atm, i've tried e2label but it says it cannot find the superblock
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: why would you install a beta OS on your HD instead of just trying it out in a VM??
<Trunkz> so I'm lost for words.
<kikokos> Boohbah, ok thanks
<error404notfound> is there a something like: http://www.susestudio.com/ for ubuntu as well? or should I go ahead and create it :P
<kikokos> Captain_Haddock, thnax
<AmarokeN> Cause i don't know what "VM" is? ;o
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you should be able to install wow directly under ubuntu, there's a guide to do that that you should be able to find on google easily enough
<Boohbah> error404notfound: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<aleij> could someone help me get my 7.10 gusty to install kernel 2.6.18
<error404notfound> Boohbah: that's hell different
<aleij> i dont see it
<cwillu> AmarokeN, searching for:  ubuntu world of warcraft  : should get you there
<AmarokeN> i got WoW on: G:/, but Windows bugged it, can't use
<AmarokeN> Unable to mount
<AmarokeN> etc
<Boohbah> error404notfound: oh yes you're right
<cwillu> AmarokeN, well, windows support is in ##windows, but ya
<Captain_Haddock> nvicf: not sure about DCs... but that's usually my first port of call for samba issues :)
<AmarokeN> @ Ubuntu now, and no windows left
<cwillu> can't expect us linux geeks to support beta releases of other os's :p
<error404notfound> Boohbah: so is there something? or do I have to invent the wheel?
<AmarokeN> ;)
<AmarokeN> well, really, can't boot ANY of my 3 Windows Dvds / CD's, all are missing the bootfile, lol
<AmarokeN> ( XP )
<aleij> so is it possible i get my kernel to be 2.6.18
<aleij> or ubuntu doesnt not allowed
<Boohbah> error404notfound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<Captain_Haddock> error404notfound: no idea.. but wubi might have some more info, maybe
<Trunkz> Okey, still no idea. Booting up into Ubuntu, rootfs errors are coming up. (i.e. no default root fs file was found etc..)
<cwillu> AmarokeN, "man mount.ntfs" in a terminal should give you some clues (presuming you're somewhat familiar with how to mount somethign from the command line).  There's an option to ignore the 'needs chkdsk' flag and mount it anyway, although there's a chance it'll just end up doing more damage
<Trunkz> What can I do?
<Pici> !windows | AmarokeN
<ubottu> AmarokeN: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<_ruben> !info ubuntu-vm-builder
<ubottu> ubuntu-vm-builder (source: vm-builder): Ubuntu VM builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<error404notfound> Captain_Haddock: naaah, its way different and way cooler...
<melt01> i'm getting a strange constant beep from my speakers/headphones...if i adjust volume control slightly in ubuntu, the noise disappears..if i adjust it again, it makes a 'bubbling' beep  sound...driving me crazy, anyone know what it might be?
<digital__> I had a issue with a external drive saying unclean shutdown couldnt mount so I went and tried a bunch of terminal commands to fix this with no luck, I think i must not be doing something right. But with that said I did get it fixed but was wondering why linux is so grrr when it comes to stuff like that. I fixed it by mounting it in windows and safley removing it and then mounting it in linux and all it well. the point to this rambling is well couldnt l
<digital__> inux/ubuntu be this easy??
<AmarokeN> Cwillu, pvt chat in order to help me correctly?
<Pici> aleij: What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<AmarokeN> Completely*
<AmarokeN> xD
<aleij> 7.10
<aleij> i need to downgrade
<Boohbah> melt01: electrical interference from an unshielded sound cable?
<Boohbah> aleij: you could download the source
<aleij> AmarokeN: i just dont see how to change the sources to see that kernel
<kitcat> hey
<thrall_> irc://irc.torrentleech.org:7011/invites
<error404notfound> so basically there is no site like http://www.susestudio.com/, I am going for it, will create a project on launchpad soon...
<AmarokeN> Cwillu, i haven't even been using Ubuntu for over an hour, i'm NOT familiar with any of the geeky commands in linux, sorry (:
<aleij> Boohbah: is not possible to get that via aptitude?
<melt01> Boohbah: I haven't actually checked anything physically, it started only 10 or 20 mins ago...everything's been fine before that, I'll check now but it doesn't seem like that would be the case unless something popped off by a freak of nature
<cwillu> AmarokeN, mount /dev/sd<something> /mnt -o force
<cwillu> AmarokeN, ls /dev/sd* will list drives and partitions, which work about how you'd expect
<AmarokeN> aha!
<cwillu> AmarokeN, /dev/sda would be the first drive, /dev/sda1 would be the first partition on the first drive, etc
<Musaafir> How can I allow a guest user to do network monitoring using wireshark? Currently the list of network interfaces does not come up ( ofcourse due to access rights)
<Pici> !jeos | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<AmarokeN> then it'll be 3
<cwillu> AmarokeN, the force option is completely unsupported though, it seriously may just break stuff
<AmarokeN> so, Root?
<cwillu> sudo
<cwillu> sudo mount ...
<gaber> re
<AmarokeN> aha
<error404notfound> Pici: yup, know about that... but even then this is different... :P
<error404notfound> man its hot..
<Boohbah> aleij: it looks like ubuntu only packages 2.6.15 for dapper and 2.6.20 for feisty so, no
<gaber> where can I find fresh erlang packages for drapper?
<Boohbah> aleij: why do you need a 2.6.18 kernel?
<AmarokeN> Sudo: The command doesn't exist
<AmarokeN> Bash: sudo*
<Mooojk> has anyone experience with ATI HD4850 and crossfire working in Linux? I need support for 4 lcd screens.
<aleij> Boohbah: cause the software i need to use, needs firewire modules that are diff on the newest kernel
<melt01> Boohbah: everything looks fine on the sound cable interference front. it's really bizarre; im not getting much luck googling it, either
<aleij> Boohbah: i think thats a good reason
<Trunkz> How does one fix their root fs?
<cwillu> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Enfors> Anybody know if there's a package that contains Zork?
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow:  hi thanks again for last night, just a question where do you get the info like the command for pastebinit you let me enter last night when you started? or is it something you created yourself?
<cwillu> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cwillu> Trunkz, check the links ^^^^
<Trunkz> lookage
<Pici> paul68: Its a package in the repositories
<AmarokeN> Cwillu, that command just made me get alot of text here, lol
<melt01> i can only hear the constant beep/and or the 'bubble' noise when the volume controls are set to max
<ari_stress> hi guys, anyone has taken the ubuntu199 certified prof exam? is it written only or include labs?
<melt01> if i adjust them slightly, the noise disappears
<Enfors> digital: Yes, Zork the game. I want it, but can't find a package that has it.
<cwillu> AmarokeN, which command?
<jdangerous> i didnt lose grub i just lost he video
<jdangerous> the*
<AmarokeN> Cwillu:  sudo mount /dev sd2 mnt -o force
<paul68> Pici: how do you know what jack let me excecute last night?
<AmarokeN> *suggestions*
<cwillu> AmarokeN, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt -o force?
<aleij> Boohbah: so, is theres a way to get ubuntu to use a not so old kernel?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, slashes and such are quite important
<aleij> withouth compiling it
<aleij> manually
<AmarokeN> that's what i wrote
<AmarokeN> lol
<Pici> paul68: Because I'm the one who told him about pastebinit in the first place.
<Enfors> digital: Ok, I'll do that. Thanks. (not sure Zork works with Frotz though, but I could be wrong)
<Boohbah> aleij: what kernel do you have now? 2.6.18 is between dapper and feisty, very old
<paul68> Pici: ok but the complete commandline with all the info that he requested is that documented somewhere?
<AmarokeN> Cwillu Mount: you need to tell what kind of file system it is ( ntfs ) , how? :P
<aleij> Boohbah: i have 7.10 with 2.6.22 and i need 2.6.18
<Boohbah> aleij: do a dist upgrade or a clean install http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<alcohol> how do I mount a cifs/smbfs mount with write access?
<Captain_Haddock> Thanks for the assistance. bbl
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you're sure that sda3 is the right partition?
<Boohbah> aleij: but 2.6.18 is older than 2.6.22 ...
<melt01> brb
<AmarokeN> ><
<aleij> Boohbah: i know that
<aleij> i dont care is old
<aleij> i need this software to run
<aleij> thats all
<cwillu> AmarokeN, making faces won't help you a whole lot here :p
<aleij> is an specific things
<aleij> thing
<aleij> good nick foolano
<bhargiii> I have problem with my Networkmanger every time I restart it does not launch I need to manually start it any help ?
<Boohbah> aleij: then the best way would be to compile 2.6.18 from source
<kikokos> Boohbah, ok :) this app convert it to .cdr file
<AmarokeN> Cwillu, is there some other way than just talking over IRC to help ?
<aleij> Boohbah: thanks, last question, where do i get the .config for that kernel?
<kikokos> Boohbah, how to convert it to mp3? :P
<cwillu> AmarokeN, if you're not going to answer my question, I can't help you
<AmarokeN> remote desktop, like on windows, as an example
<AmarokeN> i'm not sure it's the one
<paul68> Pici: ?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you did the ls /dev/sd* thing?
<AmarokeN> yes
<bhargiii> I have problem with my Networkmanger every time I restart it does not launch I need to manually start it any help ?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, do:  mount|grep /dev/sd
<Boohbah> kikokos: lame can probably convert it
<cwillu> AmarokeN, anything that shows up there won't be the window partition (unless it also says ntfs, but then we'd be done)
<AmarokeN> Computer folder: First thing there: CD / dvd unit, 2nd, random ( Contains wow ), 3rd Tankat ( contains media ), 4th, File system
<spx2> there was an online service providing VNC over WEB , what was it called?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, terminal commands are more useful here
<jeffreykimmel> Is there anyone here familiar with acpi battery monitor problems in Intrepid?
 * kinja-sheep installs Debian on VirtualBox.
<AmarokeN> Cwillu, in order to not make this spammed all over the Ubuntu channel, can you open a private chat with me??
<TakeABow> Can someone help me install an FTP server on hardy heron?
<steffen_> Anyone have experience with ettercap and know some good howto/tutorials?
<paul68> Pici: are you still available?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, no, because other people may be watching what's going on as well.  If they can contribute something, they can jump right in, and it may even be helping somebody else with their problem
<AmarokeN> oh
<kinja-sheep> !ftp-server | TakeABow
<ubottu> TakeABow: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Tex-Twil> Hello, I have the following entry in /etc/sudoers but I'm still asked for password when I run "sudo postfix reload" : http://pastebin.com/m5e172fa6
<AmarokeN> well, naabish question: just mount|grep /dev/sd3 ?
<steffen_> TakeABow, Try look at vsftpd - http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<cwillu> AmarokeN, yes
<aleij> Boohbah: whats the name for the ubuntu that used 2.6.18?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and any /dev/sda entries you see will be partitions that are already mounted and accessible
<kinja-sheep> Tex-Twil: Did you try it without sudo?
<TakeABow> Cool, thanks steffen
<cwillu> AmarokeN, if you see anything about ntfs there, then we might be done, otherwise, the /dev/sda that we need to use will be one that _isn't_ listed there
<AmarokeN> nothing happens, just jonny@jonny-desktop:~$: again
<cwillu> AmarokeN, sorry, misread what you typed
<cwillu> AmarokeN, do:  mount|grep /dev/sd
<cwillu> no numbers after
<AmarokeN> mount|grep /dev/sd
<AmarokeN> oops
<steffen_> TakeABow, No problem, try it out and come back if you have any questions...
<AmarokeN>  /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and then: swapon -s
<AmarokeN> after the mount| grip thingy?
<Tex-Twil> kinja-sheep, if I run it without the sudo it says that I have to be root
<cwillu> AmarokeN, no, just on its own line
<AmarokeN> oh
<cwillu> AmarokeN, (it'll show what partition is being used for swap)
<ayande> is there any other app. beside noip that i can use to update my hostnames ip?
<AmarokeN> sda5?
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: are you here?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa, but a bit busy, whats up
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, and " ls /dev/sd* " says?
<Vinceman> all movies I play on my machine halt after 0-2 seconds, why is that?
<AmarokeN> jonny@jonny-desktop:~$ swapon -s
<AmarokeN> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<AmarokeN> /dev/sda5                               partition	4546352	0	-1
<carpii> everytime i try to resize a partition from ubuntu installer, it gets to 50% then hangs
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, and " ls /dev/sd* " says?
<Kruxer> i wanna install libglib1.2 how?
<AmarokeN> i wrote exactly that command you just said: Swapon -s
<cwillu> carpii, sounds like a read error on the drive;
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 Whats up
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, and " ls /dev/sd* " says?
<kinja-sheep> Tex-Twil: Found an example -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Shutting%20Down%20From%20The%20Console%20Without%20A%20Password
<carpii> hm
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: well wanted to know where you got all the info that you let me pasted yesterday when we started out
<AmarokeN> i pasted it in the chat recently
<carpii> ok i suppose ill just have to format :~((
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: sorry was on the phone
<AmarokeN>  /dev/sda5 ?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, the whole line
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 It wasnt from the web, just me and my notes.. Did everything work out
<AmarokeN> jonny@jonny-desktop:~$ swapon -s
<AmarokeN> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<cwillu> no
<AmarokeN> /dev/sda5                               partition	4546352	0	-1
<cwillu> no
<cwillu> AmarokeN, I need the output of:  ls /dev/sd*
<cwillu> AmarokeN, for the 4th time...
<AmarokeN> Hmm?
<cwillu> type: ls /dev/sd*
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: yes it does thank you is there a way that you could share these with me or is it to personal?
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 cool came back to check on you, but you had gone
<AmarokeN> oh
<Tex-Twil> thanks kinja-sheep
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: was kinda late and had just 4 hours of sleep lol
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 Too jumbled to share and too long...
<kinja-sheep> Tex-Twil: Well... Did it work?  I wanted to know.
<AmarokeN>  /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: too bad but happy that you helped me oujt
<qdb> hello. i have searching by content in main menu of gnome. i want this functionality when i work with gksudo nautilus or open that search program with gksudo. what command i should use ?
<linuxman410> Kruxer sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 I did rewrite a shorter fast-track for the sep home you were trying to create if you want to look at that
<cwillu> AmarokeN, thanks
<melt01> Boohbah: me again, beep noise problem guy...i restarted and went into windows, i dont have a prob there. when i restarted to go back into ubuntu, the noise started during the loading screen, right before the login screen...im not sure if something at startup is specifically causing this or if it just started when my sound devices actually loaded, but i know for sure it's not happening in windows
<Tex-Twil> yes it worked kinja-sheep
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: since I want to learn it would have been very usefull , yes please
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you have more than one drive?
<AmarokeN> 3 actually
<AmarokeN> 2 is bugged
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay.  Good things to know :)
<cwillu> AmarokeN, sdb is the troublesome one?
<kinja-sheep> Tex-Twil: Great. :)
<cwillu> (a is the first drive, b is the second, etc)
<Tex-Twil> kinja-sheep, the problem was the % in the beginning of the line + the "%admin ALL = (ALL) ALL" which was placed after
<Kruxer> linuxman410, oh thanx :P
<AmarokeN> "sdb" doesn't say a thing to me
<AmarokeN> sorry :<
<Vinceman> all movies I play on my machine halt after 0-2 seconds, why is that?
<Vinceman> is my video card broken?
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68 http://paste.ubuntu.com/110301/                  First draft.. let me know what it needs or where it went wrong if it did.  SOmetimes I gloss over things I think people should know
<cwillu> AmarokeN, the a is the first drive, b is the second drive.  The numbers are which partition on a particular drive (so sda2 would be the second partition on the first drive, while sdb1 would be the first (and only) partition on the second drive
<cwillu> AmarokeN, make sense?
<AmarokeN> oh
<ozzilee> Hi all. I'd like Ubuntu to change my chat presence to "Online" whenever the screen saver goes away, does anyone know if that is possible?
<AmarokeN> sdc and sdb is struggling then
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you'll be a guru in no time :p
<h2co3> Vinceman: Which player do you use?
<AmarokeN> ^
<AmarokeN> ^^*
<cwillu> AmarokeN, try:  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o force
<AmarokeN> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<AmarokeN> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay
<qdb> i found
<AmarokeN> is there any way to fix it?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, now, type in:  nautilus /mnt
<bukowski> i have a laptop with an atheros AR5007 wifi card. how can i install it?
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: thanks I will take a look at that
<AmarokeN> ;O!
<cwillu> AmarokeN, that'll open up a file browser, which will contain your files with any luck
<AmarokeN> Yeah!
<AmarokeN> Ty!
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay :)
<Titan8990> bukowski: atheros support is built in to the kernel already, should be no need for installation
<LuciferDarkWatch> Hi all
<cwillu> AmarokeN, close the nautilus window now :p
<AmarokeN> Done
<melt01> i'm having a strange, constant beeping noise coming from my headphones/speakers... if i adjust the volume to a slightly lower level, it goes away or i can't hear it.. if i adjust it back to max, i get a bubbling beeping sounding...then if i put on some music, the constant, higher beeping noise comes back... i restarted into windows, this isn't happening there... any ideas?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and then run umount /mnt
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and then try:  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt -o force
<cwillu> AmarokeN, to mount the third drive
<cwillu> AmarokeN, will probably give the same error
<AmarokeN> in terminal, unmount /mnt ?
<bukowski> Titan8990, it doesnt recognise it. I remeber that the other time i unstalled ubuntu, i used a sudo apt get thing and then worked properly.
<cwillu> AmarokeN, no
<cwillu> AmarokeN, umount
<bukowski> Titan8990, but i cannot remember what was the command :(
<cwillu> AmarokeN, in the olden days, a single letter was considered precious, which is how we have silly command names like du, ls, df, and umount instead of unmount :p
<AmarokeN> ah
<AmarokeN> do i need to say which disk aswell?
<cwillu> nope
<AmarokeN> so, just umount /mtn
<cwillu> AmarokeN, it knows which disk was mounted there
<AmarokeN> mnt*
<cwillu> umount /tmp
<Titan8990> bukowski: pastebin your output of: ifconfig -a
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> right
<FloodBot2> cwillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> umount /mnt :p
<linuxman410> bukowski look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<d0netsFN> could someone help me fix my grub error 22
<d0netsFN> blkid: http://pastebin.com/m25f9f88f | fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/m17843f59 | device.map : http://pastebin.com/m1a1f9e40 | menu.lst : http://pastebin.com/mb8ea7d4
<AmarokeN> i'm using a swedish version and it came up swe text
<cwillu> AmarokeN, which?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you ran umount /mnt, right?
<AmarokeN>  /mnt isnt in fstab and im not in root
<AmarokeN> yea
<melt01> no one's had this beeping noise ?
<cwillu> oh
<cwillu> AmarokeN, sorry, sudo umount /mnt :p
<AmarokeN> nothing happened, just a new line
<Slart> melt01: beeping noise? I didn't see the original question, could you repeat it?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, good
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you'll get this joke now: http://xkcd.com/149/
<AmarokeN> how's it good that nothing happened?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, silence generally means success
<LuciferDarkWatch> I am looking for help! I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop i got through all install steps and beginning but when it begins to format the partition pre-install my laptop just shuts down, i have tried a dozen times now and happens every time... Can anybody please tell me how i can stop this from happening... I have no experience with linux and am installing this so i can learn? Please Help
<AmarokeN> indeed xD
<melt01> Slart: i'm having a strange, constant beeping noise coming from my headphones/speakers... if i adjust the volume to a slightly lower level, it goes away or i can't hear it.. if i adjust it back to max, i get a bubbling beeping sounding...then if i put on some music, the constant, higher beeping noise comes back... i restarted into windows, this isn't happening there...
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and then try:  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt -o force
<cwillu> AmarokeN, that'll mount the third drive
<cwillu> AmarokeN, will probably give the same error
<melt01> it's a very high pitched beep, long/constant not short/repeating
<bukowski> Titan8990, http://pastebin.com/d3797f1a1
<AmarokeN> yea
<cwillu> AmarokeN, after that, run nautilus /mnt again, verify things look as expected
<Slart> melt01: onboard soundcard? beeps change with processor load or graphics displayed on screen?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and then close nautilus, umount /mnt again
<melt01> Slart: not at all, it only changes when i adjust the volume
<akina> Hi! Is there a webcam recorder in linux which can remotely record captured images from different machine?
<carpii> its onboard tho?
<AmarokeN> nothing came up again ;D
<Titan8990> bukowski: does this command return any results: lsmod | grep ath_pci
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, now, from the places menu at the topleft of the screen, try clicking on one of the drives
<cwillu> AmarokeN, it should just open normally
<Slart> melt01: it might be some kind of hardware bug they have fixed in software.. I have the same thing but the other way around.. my onboard soundcard has a high pitched beep in windows but not in linux..
<cwillu> AmarokeN, if it does, then we're done (as far as I know)
<cwillu> AmarokeN, just make sure you always do a clean shutdown, etc
<Slart> melt01: afaik it's not much you can do.. perhaps buy the sound card drivers some pizza and hope they fix it =)
<bukowski> yes, Titan8990
<Cr45h> hi all
<AmarokeN> from now on, i will, i'd never expect it to get such major consequenses
<AmarokeN> Thank you, Cwillu :)
<melt01> Slart: I don't think it's CPU related. like I said, everything's fine and normal in windows, and anyway adjusting the volume makes the sound go away
<AmarokeN> are you able to help me with Compiz while we're at it?
<Titan8990> bukowski: alright, looks like things have changed slightly since I last did it but I found an article I think will help you get it going: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<ozzilee> Does anyone know a way to run a script when the screensaver deactivates?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, it's more of a safeguard than anything else, a native linux filesystem would just do a recovery and be done with it
<alcohol> ubuntu is hating on my samba shares
<alcohol> :(
<alcohol> why?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, what video card do you have?
<AmarokeN> Nvidia Geforce 6800gt
<Cr45h> alcohol, what happenz with samba shares?
<melt01> or turns it into a 'bubbling' type repeating beep. i'm not really sure how to explain that particular beep... almost like the sound of a chopper taking off
<cwillu> AmarokeN, installed the driver yet?  (there should have been a popup when you first installed)
<AmarokeN> Yes
<bukowski> Titan8990, thanks
<alcohol> Cr45h: I open a file for editing, try to save it, I get no access :<
<AmarokeN> but i think that one is outdated
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, and what problem are you having?
<AmarokeN> Api something?
<Slart> melt01: well... drives can make a big difference.. it might just electronic interference you're hearing.. sometimes it's the cpu.. sometimes it's the graphics card.. I guess it could be general noise too
<alcohol> Cr45h: or rather, now it says "Could not save the file /data/www/icob/new/icob/index.php. Unexpected error: Not a directory"
<Cr45h> alcohol, check the permission of the folder and the file
<cwillu> AmarokeN, sorry?  What problem are you having?
<AmarokeN> i'll paste it when i try booting Compiz in Terminal in ur private chat tab, in order to not spam this chat
<alcohol> Cr45h: I think everything is set to 777 or so :<
<Cr45h> hmmm
<melt01> Slart: you think it could still be electronic interference if it's not hitting it in windows?
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: there is also the wonderful pastebin and its cousins, http://pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.ca/ http://rafb.net/paste/
<bukowski> Titan8990, in synaptics there s no ath5k pagkage!
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you installed the driver by going to nvidia.com and downloading it, didn't you
<cwillu> AmarokeN, back over here :p
<Vinceman> my brain is broken
<cwillu> !pastebin AmarokeN
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AmarokeN> sure
<cwillu> !pastebin | AmarokeN
<ubottu> AmarokeN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> melt01: yes.. they could simply filter it out in the windows driver.. or do things differently
<Twigathy> tjutju
<melt01> Slart: sorry, I didn't catch everything you said a sec ago, I was lagged... alright, I'm going to start looking specifically at the drivers... thanks for the suggestions, take care
<AmarokeN> Hmm?
<Cr45h> alcohol, the samba share is on another machine or in your pc?
<Slart> melt01: you're welcome.. hope you get it fixed
<cwillu> AmarokeN, have you done anything... weird... with the nvidia driver?
<Titan8990> bukowski: you have to enable to repository that contains it. Here is a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<melt01> me too =p
<alcohol> Cr45h: local dev machine
<Boohbah> AmarokeN: paste your error then, then link it here :)
<burg> hello. my install crashes every time on asus x50gl with nvidia 8200. the cd is good, a friend just installed ubuntu from that cd (8.10)
<AmarokeN> jonny@jonny-desktop:~$ compiz
<Cadair> Does anyone know a good IRC client for ubuntu?
<AmarokeN> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<AmarokeN> Detected PCI ID for VGA:
<cwillu> AmarokeN, STOP
<AmarokeN> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<AmarokeN> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<FloodBot2> AmarokeN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AmarokeN> Checking for Composite extension: present.
<Slart> !irc | Cadair
<cwillu> AmarokeN, use a pastebin
<Cadair> cool
<cwillu> AmarokeN, go here: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<digital__> I would like to have the zoom  back but I cant run compiz is there a way to to this?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, paste it into that site, and then the address it gives you, paste _that_ here
<cwillu> AmarokeN, you can talk now :p
<AmarokeN> i did
<cwillu> not here
<Slart> Cadair: ok.. that should have made the bot tell you about irc clients.. but apparently it's sleeping or dead or something
<AmarokeN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110309/
<cwillu> okay, thanks :)
<Cadair> lol ok
<cwillu> AmarokeN, go to system | administration | hardware drivers
<h2co3> digital__: Try {Super/Windows} + {1}!
<alcohol> guys, nautilus shows me the owner of a file, and says I am not the owner. but how can I see as which user nautilus detecs me? or rather, the remote system (since it's a samba share)?
<burg> can anyone tell me if there are known issues with that model of notebook?
<AmarokeN> Done
<cwillu> AmarokeN, might be called driver setup
<Slart> Cadair: I'll do it manually then... =) there's xchat and xchat-gnome.. both pretty mIRC like if you like that.. then there's irssi for command line.. and quassel.. there's probably a couple of others that people will yell at me for forgetting
<JackWinter> just got a new keyboard and mouse. anyone use hidpoint ?  any opinions ?
<AmarokeN> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 173)
<cwillu> AmarokeN, does it show 180 as available?
<AmarokeN> no, 177
<digital__>  h2co3 nope
<cwillu> AmarokeN, does it show 177 as enabled?
<AmarokeN> i got 180 on my desktop
<Cadair> cool thanks a lot
<cwillu> AmarokeN, don't use that :p
<AmarokeN> it does now :p
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, disable 177
<cwillu> don't reboot yet though
<AmarokeN> hmm?
<cwillu> just hit disable
<AmarokeN> it says 177 is the recommended
<cwillu> yes, I know :p
<h2co3> digital__: Hm... What were your last moves, before this happened?
<AmarokeN> Well, i thought you told me to activate the 177 version, but i cancelled it
<cwillu> AmarokeN, no, disable
<AmarokeN> it's not enabled not atleast
<cwillu> AmarokeN, next, close that window, and open system | admin | synaptic package manager
<AmarokeN> Done ;
<cwillu> AmarokeN, look for a package called nvidia-glx-180
<AmarokeN> cant find it ,S
<digital__>  h2co3 none that I know of  I just need the zoom feature as I have vision issue and it helps
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx-180
<cwillu> bah
<AmarokeN> nothing?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, did you install 8.04 or 8.10?
<AmarokeN>  i got "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run" on my desktop tho
<AmarokeN> how do i check :p
<cwillu> AmarokeN, yes, don't use it though,
<cwillu> AmarokeN, is your desktop background a bird or a buffalo?
<AmarokeN> i can't remember which version my friend installed for me
<bukowski> Titan8990 ?
<AmarokeN> it's Jennifer love hewitt, lawl
<bukowski> there is no deb command in this site for installing that repository in intrepid.
<cwillu> AmarokeN, lsb_release -c
<AmarokeN> in terminal? ^
<cwillu> yes
<runpain2> Is there a way to use yahoo msnger games in ubuntu my wife and her daughter Who lives in wisconsin like to play litria with each other and talk they are both handicapped
<Cr45h> AmarokeN, go under "System - About Ubuntu" and u'll see the version ;)
<AmarokeN> intrepid?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, k
<cwillu> AmarokeN, in synaptic, open settings -> repositories
<AmarokeN> 8:10 atleast
<iPeter-> Hey, i'd would want to make shortcuts to enable and disable compiz, what was that command?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and under "ubuntu software", make sure main, universe, restricted and multiverse are all enabled
<AmarokeN> wait
<cwillu> (overkill, yes I know, no, I don't care :p)
<AmarokeN> "repositories" hmm
<AmarokeN> ;o
<Slart> iPeter-: metacity --reload and compiz --reload?
<Cr45h> alcohol, found the problem?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, in synaptic, the settings menu, repositories
<alcohol> Cr45h: no ):
<iPeter-> thanks
<AmarokeN> idk the translation for that word, lol xd
<AmarokeN> bad english, my bad
<cwillu> AmarokeN, second menu from the right, and the second item from the top
<lkoekoek> Q) Im a noob, so please forgive me. When im using the command 'man' (as an example man mkdir) it will often say at the bottom of the page 'SEE ALSO mkdir(8) or something. How do I view the "(8)" part? does that make any sense?
<Pici> lkoekoek: man 8 mkdir
<alcohol> why does cr45h keep disconnecting? :<
<cwillu> lkoekoek, if there's more than one mkdir manual, man 8 mkdir will take you to the specific one its referencing
<lkoekoek> oh cool, thanks Pici
<runpain2> i tried to install rh9.ymessenger-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm but the dependacys are not with ubuntu only red hat 9
<cwillu> AmarokeN, find it?
<AmarokeN> that just gets me to files > remove downloaded packages aftger install
<AmarokeN> after'
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, lets do this the command line way (see why? :p)
<AmarokeN> yeah
<cwillu> AmarokeN, actually
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> AmarokeN, ya, close synaptic, and then in system | admin | software sources
<tim__> i added a user via: useradd -r passenger
<tim__> now -- how do i assign him a password
<cwillu> AmarokeN, and sure main, universe, restricted and multiverse are all enabled in the window that opens
<runpain2> Is there a way to use yahoo msnger games in ubuntu my wife and her daughter Who lives in wisconsin like to play litria with each other and talk they are both handicapped i tried to install rh9.ymessenger-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm but the dependacys are not with ubuntu only red hat 9
<AmarokeN> hold on now, trying to find out which one is "software sources" ;o
<cwillu> AmarokeN, the icon (picture) for it should be almost the same as for synaptic
<AmarokeN> got it
<cwillu> k
<Titan8990> bukowski: sorry, had to go afk a min, you still around?
<AmarokeN> and after i opened the program?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, under ubuntu software, you should see five checkboxes?
<bukowski> Titan8990, sure.
<AmarokeN> yeah
<cwillu> main, universe, restricted and multiverse, plus source code
<cwillu> make sure they're all enabled
<cwillu> tell me if any weren't
<bukowski> Titan8990, is there any command to add the backport repository on synaptics?
<AmarokeN> one weren't
<cgegner> t
<AmarokeN> Sourcecode
<bukowski> Titan8990, i'm pretty confused about it.
<AmarokeN> or w/e it's called
<AmarokeN> the one at the bottom
<cwillu> AmarokeN, restricted was enabled?
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> AmarokeN, okay, close that window
<AmarokeN> sec
<cwillu> AmarokeN, in the terminal, type: sudo aptitude update
<Titan8990> bukowski: there was an alternate link for how to add it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<AmarokeN> wait not
<AmarokeN> nowÄ
<AmarokeN> now*
<AmarokeN> Sourcecode can't be enabled, no checkbox isn't working correct
<Titan8990> bukowski: you either use the GUI described there or you add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Veritas718> hey i am trying to do a super multi boot- windows xp vista windows 7 osx86 and ubuntu. but i want them all running virtually and at x64 i tried esx server and that royally sucked bacause i have one great computer with the video card and i want to play games within the main os I am thinking about using vista and vmware to get all the other o/ss at once any reccomendations
<cwillu> AmarokeN, that's fine
<digital__> Ok I have here a older computer and would like the zoom feature the one where super/mousewheel up to zoom in and mouse wheel back to well zoom out . But I cant enable desktop effects with this older somputer is there a way to get this done?
<Veritas718> i want the best performace
<AmarokeN> just changes colour, but no "v" in the box
<Veritas718> i have a 9800gt and a xeon 3110 at 3.6 ghz
<cwillu> digital_, you'd need to get a new video card for it
<cwillu> digital_, I think there maybe some software that can give you a similar feature, but I don't know what it's called
<hRedBeard1> Can anyone recommend a good Remote Desktop manager package?
<Titan8990> bukowski: and I guess you could do with a command using echo and append: echo 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<bcgrown> i am on ubuntu 8.10.  I have bluetooth working for file transfers etc.   Can anybody tell me why "sdptool search" or "sdptool browse"   just says "Searching..."  or "Browsing..."  and then nothing?
<AmarokeN> it came up something about software not updated?
<cwillu> AmarokeN, that's fine, just close that window, and run " sudo aptitude update " in a terminal
<digital__> this pc isnt worth a graphics card
<AmarokeN> Updating...
<AmarokeN> Done
<cwillu> digital_, doesn't have to be a good graphics card, it just needs to be something made in the last year or two
<bukowski> Titan8990, i type this into command line and says permission denied
<cwillu> digital_, cheapest one you can buy will work fine
<cwillu> AmarokeN, after that's finished, type aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<Titan8990> bukowski: that was just an example, I'm not sure that syntax is correct. You have to use sudo to edit config files in the /etc directory
<zinguango> hola
<AmarokeN> 100 years to install it ;o
<cwillu> bukowski, http://xkcd.com/149/
<cwillu> :p
<SURFkees> If something is started via inittab on a tty, is there a way when I login via SSH to get the console output to me? To take control of that tty?
<bukowski> Titan8990, sudo kate does not work for me! how can i edit as root?
<user12345> hello. i have following problem with vmware player (both player window and machine window).
<user12345> window disappearing after opening the menu and clicking somewhere right in menu bar while menu is opened.
<user12345> machine continue working, but there is no way to make it active. there is no icon in task bar and no in the alt+tab switcher.
<cwillu> AmarokeN, it's basically the same thing as you have on your desktop, but set up to put things in the right places for ubuntu, and generally not muck things up
<Titan8990> bukowski: try: gksu gate
<Titan8990> bukowski: try: err kate
<AmarokeN> wow, neat :)
<bukowski> it works :)
<AmarokeN> yay, done
<cwillu> AmarokeN, once it's installed, I _think_ you just need to reboot, and then you can enable compiz
<akina> hi! what could be the problem when I use ./configure and have this error: failed program confdefs.h. I'm installing zoneminder
<bukowski> Titan8990, ah... it doesnt work.
<AmarokeN> one last question: Chat program for msn?, Kopete?, Pidgin? ;S
<Cr45h> pidgin
<Cr45h> :P
<citizen42alpha> Finch.
<thiebaude> AmarokeN, xchat
<Cr45h> lol
<cwillu> AmarokeN, whichever you prefer
<Titan8990> bukowski: use nano, every *buntu has it...
<AmarokeN> haven't tried all of em, lol
<cwillu> thiebaude, you fail at reading comprehension :p  (he specifically mentioned msn)
<cwillu> thiebaude, I like pidgin myself
<Titan8990> bukowski: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> AmarokeN, I like pidgin myself
<Titan8990> bukowski: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<thiebaude> yea, pidgin is good too
<Chantre> pidgin
<Cr45h> i could merge the contacts between 2 msn ID and gmail's ones... :P all in one program..
<bukowski> Titan8990, it works! now what deb i add?
<Cr45h> btw, i've a question... what u can say about skype?
<Slart> akina: you've installed the build-essential package?
<[tggrBot]> does anyone have an reccommendations of a windows user switching to linux hoping to Use c?
<Cr45h> i've installed it but, once i'm connected, i can't see the userlist...
<Cr45h> and it seems to freeze
<AmarokeN> in order to start wow via Wine, how? ^
<o7> tggrBot: pm
<cwillu> AmarokeN, search google
<Slart> [tggrBot]: gcc is nice.. you'll have to find an editor you feel comfortable.. take a look at anjuta.. unless of course, you like vim/emacs or such
<Pici> !appdb | AmarokeN
<ubottu> AmarokeN: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<AmarokeN> sure bacon ;)
<cwillu> AmarokeN, "ubuntu wow wine" should find a guide
<Titan8990> bukowski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports   the one for your distro on that page
<carpii> can i use rsync to completely backup a ubuntu install?
<tim__> from the command line -- i have created a user via useradd -r myuser -- is there an automated way to make the home directory, etc?
<burg> !tell burg nvidia 8200
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<carpii> and then just reformat and copy all the files back later?
<burg> !tell burg asus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell burg asus
<tim__> with all the standard files .bash, etc
<Cr45h> AmarokeN, remember... if u wanna start a 3D app such wow, u've to disable compiz ;)
<TakeABow> Is apache installed on hardy heron by default?
<Titan8990> bukowski: same syntax, i believe it goes on per line like: deb url: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main
<Giraffe> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<carpii> tim, doesnt useradd have an option to create home dir?
<bukowski> Titan8990, i am on 8.10 :) there is only until 8.04
<Giraffe> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<carpii> TakeABow, its in the repos, I dont know if its there by default
<tim__> so the user is already created -- how do i build their home directory ?
<cwillu> TakeABow, not by default, no
<cwillu> TakeABow, it's in the repo, easy to install
<cwillu> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Titan8990> bukowski: 8.10 is on there
<tim__> should i delete the user and start over?
<carpii> sure why not
<cwillu> Cr45h, wow coexists just fine with compiz
<robindesbois05> allo
<carpii> or just create the dir manually
<carpii> im not really sure what it is you want to copy into the dir
<cwillu> Cr45h, the whole idea of aiglx is that you can run nested glx apps
<tim__> carpii, i take it you are talking to me?
<bukowski> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main universe multiverse restricted :) i have it already enabled!
<carpii> yes tim, sorry
<Cr45h> cwillu, oh... dunno wow, but i tried to start Urban Terror and Warcraft 3 just to try and with compiz enabled i had problems...
<bukowski> Titan8990,  archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-backports main universe multiverse restricted :) i have it already enabled!
<carpii> im on windows now so I cant really advise you any better
<cwillu> Cr45h, some drivers may have issues, but it's a driver issue, not a compiz issue
<bukowski> Titan8990, but i have no this ath5k thing on my synaptics! :(
<cwillu> Cr45h, nvidia's work fine generally, intel works fine too afaik
<Cr45h> cwillu, yep it could be, i'm on a laptop with intel card so.. i can't expect it works as i wish :P
<carpii> tim, pass -m when you create the user
<Titan8990> bukowski: run: sudo apt-get update
<cwillu> Cr45h, I've got a nv7300gt that runs wow fine, while running compiz in a 2560x1024 screen
<cwillu> (dual 1280x1024's)
<tim__> carpii, thanks
<carpii> np
<Cr45h> cwillu, great!!
<cwillu> bukowski, you need to install linux-restricted-modules or something like that
<bcgrown> is anybody here able to help me set up bluetooth sync for my phone?
<bukowski> ehm... the other time i did it it was just one command in the prompt...
<cwillu> bukowski, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules is one command in the prompt :p
<bukowski> :D
<Cr45h> bcgrown, can't... i've problems me too trying to detect bluetooth card on my laptop.. :/
<bcgrown> cr45h: :(  my usb dongle was detected right away so i'm afraid i haven't got any clues for you
<AmaroKeN> Guess who's back with more problems! :P
 * cwillu hides
<Titan8990> bukowski: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<AmaroKeN> seriously, how do i configure Compiz? ;o
<cwillu> what does it do when you start it?
<cwillu> shouldn't need configuration really
<Titan8990> AmaroKeN: ccsm
<AmaroKeN> ccsm?
<cwillu> Titan8990, lets establish that it's actually working first :p
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, is it working at all?
<Pici> !ccsm | AmaroKeN
<ubottu> AmaroKeN: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<e3co> AmaroKeN:  Add/remove Compiz settings manager
<AmaroKeN> Wobbly wiiie
<Titan8990> AmaroKeN: compizconfig settings manager
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, is it working at all?  ccsm won't help you if compiz doesn't start in the first place
<Titan8990> cwillu: the backport repository?
<kouya> can someone explain how i install moblock?
<e3co> what is moblock?
<cwillu> Titan8990, no, AmaroKeN
<AmaroKeN> Well, my windows are all wobbly, so yes?
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, okay, good
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, install ccsm, and play :p
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, actually, kill compiz if you ran it from the terminal, and turn it on via system | preferences | appearances instead
<AmaroKeN> sudo apt get ccsm?
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, (appearances | effects | normal or extra)
<Pici> AmaroKeN: see the message from ubottu above
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, then it'll actually start when you log in, rather than you having to run compiz by hand each time
<AmaroKeN> how do i kill compiz?
<Titan8990> AmaroKeN: compizconfig-settings-manager
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, did you run it from the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> AmaroKeN You trying to setup cube etc?
<AmaroKeN> yeah ;p
<AmaroKeN> Jack, yes
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, ctrl+c
<Jack_Sparrow> AmaroKeN Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<e3co> I want to change my "extra" effects to say "are you out of your mind?" is that possible? are those kinds of things binaries?
<linuxman410> kouya look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<kouya> thanks!
<e3co> or scripts?
<Jack_Sparrow> AmaroKeN For Animations like Burning windows..Open CCSM  Under Effects.. Enable Animations and Animations add-ons... Close CCSM, Reopen CCSM, Double click Animations.. You will see tabs for Open, Close, Minimize etc... On the tab marked Open Select.. New.. Where it says open Effect Select... Burn.. Set Duration to 150.. For Window Match.. Type (type=Normal | Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog)
<cwillu> e3co, look at ubottu's comment to AmaroKeN above
<Pici> e3co: Further compiz help is in #compiz, they can help with that
<AmaroKeN> Well, installing the CCSM now
<AmaroKeN> there!
<AmaroKeN> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kouya> well first time i use key ring. (I like to know what happen when i do something in terminal)  what does keyring or "gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv 9072870B " do?
<e3co> cwillu:  I don't see anything wrong with asking a general on topic question. A simple I don't know would have done fine.
<neurobuntu> kouya, it uploads your key to the keyserver
<cwillu> e3co, eh?  I told you the answer
<cwillu> !ccsm | e3co
<ubottu> e3co: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<e3co> I can change what text is in Appearance Programs taps with ccsm?
<Pici> e3co: taps?
<kouya> what is "my key" and what is it used for?
<cwillu> """If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties"""
<e3co> Yeah you know how it says "Extra" effects. I want to change what it says from extra to "are you crazy?"
<cwillu> e3co, could you read what ubottu just messaged you?  ccsm is exactly what you're asking for, I'm not going to say it again :p
<cwillu> e3co, there's a further step beyond ccsm, but ccsm is the step after 'extra'
<Pici> e3co: No, you can't do that.  That would involve modifying the source code which is beyond the scope of this channel
<cwillu> the step after that is 'download the source, and modify stuff'
<cwillu> e3co, ccsm allows extensive customization to the compiz settings
<Pici> kouya: Its used for getting key 9072870B from that keyserver.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
<Pici> !gpg > kouya
<ubottu> kouya, please see my private message
<ubuntu_is_dabest> anyone got guide book how to install dazuko on ubuntu?
<kouya> thanks i will check
<e3co> Pici:  thanks
<the_dark_warrio> what packege should I install to have a MPEG-2 encoder?
<Titan8990> the_dark_warrio: I always install vlc because it has all the good stuff already
<Titan8990> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Titan8990> !codecs | the_dark_warrio
<ubottu> the_dark_warrio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<milos_> how to make nm-applet stop asking for password on every boot while connecting to access point? i'm using intrepid
<Aisri_> join foxtaur.furnet.org
<Jack_Sparrow> Aisri_ Who are you talking to..?
<milos_> i have set up gdmsetup to autologin
<nero> say, if I have a directory, with a bunch of text files, and sub-directories also containing a bunch of text files, and I want to concatenate them all together (order doesn't matter).. can anyone think of a way to do this?  Unfortunately cat doesn't have a "recursive" option...
<kouya> '/etc/apt/sources.list' what is this file used for?
<Titan8990> kouya: it contains your repositories
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: On redhad-derived systems there's a file, /etc/redhat-release, which tells you the OS release you're running. Is there a similar file on ubuntu?
<bukowski> Titan8990, i have added the repository, and still cant find ath5k package in there...
<sarmisak> nero: you can write a one liner
<trailbrain> How do I browse samba network shares in Xubuntu?
<Guest82365> how can i open file.pak
<cwillu> Jimmymaniac, lsb-release
<nero> sarmisak, any tips on what that one line would be? ;)
<Titan8990> bukowski: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu lsb_release -a
<sarmisak> nero: for i in `find | grep \.txt`; do cat $1 >> newfile.txt; done
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, he wanted the file name, I gave him the file name :p
<bukowski> Titan8990, i did it.
<nero> sarmisak, thanks.. I'll give that a try.. :)
<cwillu> /etc/lsb-release is the file in question Jimmymaniac
<sarmisak> nero: no problem.
<cwillu> Jimmymaniac, should exist on redhat too, actually
<Jimmymaniac> cwillu: that's perfect :)
<Titan8990> bukowski: and result of: lsmod | grep ath5k
<bukowski>  lsmod | grep ath5k returns nothing.
<Titan8990> bukowski: sudo modprobe ath5k
<bcgrown> I made a com1 link in ~/.wine/dosdevices that points to /dev/rfcomm0  so i can use bluetooth serial to my cell phone.  how do I now make com1 usable in wine?
<dgetsman> hello everyone.  I'm running ubuntu 8.10 server on a machine here and the periodic updates that are being installed (ie the vim security patches that were released in the past 48 hours, etc) are playing havoc with my IDS with constantly changing checksums for system binaries at random times.  does anybody know of a way to disable this and enable these updates only when i manually run something?  I'm not even sure what cronjob/script is invoking th
<dgetsman> my experience with ubuntu is primarily with desktop, to this point, and different oses used for servers :P
 * dgetsman is back. 
<Haldaug> Hello, I have a problem with nautilus: When I start a new session, the "find-as-you-type" search doesn't work until I have used the ctrl+f first.
<cwillu> dgetsman, there's /etc/cron.{daily/weekly/hourly} folders
<shiMMer> how can i open file.pak
<kouya> made it, installed it. Thanks! (but i really didn't understand what i did). do i need to delete the key if i remove the program again?
<Haldaug> I'm on 8.10, btw
 * dgetsman is gone. configuration changes
<adam> is there a better way to clean up old/unused files/packages other than apt-get clean/autoclean/autoremove?
<cwillu> adam, not terribly
<cwillu> adam, both synaptic and aptitude will do such cleanup automatically though
<fosco_> adam: gtkorphan
<cq> who should own directories under /var/www? www-data:root?
<Haldaug> Anyone got any thoughts about my problem?
<neurobuntu> for some reason I can't unlock the Users Settings pannel, when I run it from the terminal I get the following error: ** (users-admin:2761): CRITICAL **: Unable to find session for cookie
<achadwick> cq: doesn't matter really, provided it's all readable to world. But www-data:www-data g+rwx is traditional for any dir the webserver is expected to have read/write access to.
<adam> fosco, that works, thanks
<cq> achadwick: thanks, that did it...
<TakeABow> What is and where do I find REPOs?
<NeoMatrixJR> can anyone help...trying to load lirc_it87 and getting "i/o port 0x0310 already in use".  port not listed in /proc/ioports
<Haldaug> TakeABow: REPOs are servers where you can download software via the apt-system
<TakeABow> I bought a server from OVH today
<TakeABow> Will it have apache installed?
<TakeABow> If not, how do I install apache?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<TakeABow> Can someone walk me through installing this LAMP thing?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: package management is very easy in ubuntu, if it is not installed, it won't be a problem
<TakeABow> I am a complete noob
<Slart> what is the status on bluetooth and intrepid? is it still broken? will it get better in jaunty? is it worth the effort to hunt down patched source for bluez and whatnot?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: the like in ubottus reply is the best you will do
<Slart> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jack_Sparrow> TakeABow Please start by reading the basics on the link provided
<Titan8990> TakeABow: it is easy to follow
<TakeABow> What are the things in grey boxes
<NeoMatrixJR> !lirc
<TakeABow> The like code?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<Haldaug> I have a problem with the "find-as-you-type" feature in nautilus. When I have a new session, nautilus doesn't search through the folder when I start to type. If I do a search using ctrl+f, the "search-as..."-feature works for the rest of the session.
<NeoMatrixJR> !ioports
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ioports
<AmaroKeN> yet Another problem! ;S, now it is AmaroK :<<
<biouser> what is good open source pdf browser plugin package
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pici> TakeABow: The link in ubottu's message above.
<Titan8990> TakeABow: they are terminal commands
<TakeABow> Okay
<TakeABow> What is Dapper Drake?
<Pici> !dapper | TakeABow
<ubottu> TakeABow: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Pici
<holyguyver> Is Baughn here?
<holyguyver> Flannel, it is still doing the badblock check, how long should it take?
<cwillu> holyguyver, depending on the size of the drive, up to several hours
<biouser> evince + mozplugger, acroread mosplugin is dead in jaunty for the moment
<cwillu> holyguyver, possibly longer if you've actually got bad blocks
<holyguyver> cwillu, it is 500GB & it has abeen about 10 hours.
<filthpig> ﻿hey all. In Emesene, is there some way I can force incoming text to one specific color? I'm using a black theme in ubuntu/gnome now and since most people write with black text it gets a bit bothersome to read ;) (got no reply over at #emesene)
<holyguyver> cwillu, Yes I have bad blocks
<holyguyver> cwillu, A year & a half ago I dropped this hardrive from 4 feet.
<cwillu> holyguyver, sounds like alot of bad blocks, indeed
<TakeABow> Hello again
<TakeABow> When I type in
<TakeABow> "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<TakeABow> It says
<FloodBot2> TakeABow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TakeABow> Aptitude failed?
<cwillu> holyguyver, you're not hoping to be able to continue using the drive after this are you?
<cwillu> holyguyver, aside from backing up whatever you can
<holyguyver> cwillu, Yes I am hoping to continue using it.
<cwillu> holyguyver, you shouldn't...
<kantxx> hey all.. im having an issue w/ networkmanger and wifi.. wpa_supplicant doesnt appear to be running at all
<cwillu> holyguyver, odds are you're going to have more and more corruption (i.e., new blocks going bad)
<holyguyver> cwillu, there is no need to backup the stuff on this harddrive, it was fulled backed up a year & a half ago when it fell.
<asdfavm01> #redhat
<asdfavm01> join #redhat
<asdfavm01> damn
<asdfavm01> ;)
<cwillu> holyguyver, spending 50 bucks on a new 500gb drive is honestly the best option
<cwillu> holyguyver, the more paranoid among us wouldn't consider using a drive with a single known bad block :p
<TakeABow> Hello, in the terminal, I type in "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it says "aptitude failed". Any help?
<holyguyver> cwillu, I do not have 5$ to my name, so the only way I can get another one is if you buy me one with your money. Are you willng to?
<JackWinter> what would you guys reccomend for adding logitech kb/mouse support to 8.04 ?  tried hidpoint which seems to support my wave keyboard, but not mx revolution mouse.
<cwillu> holyguyver, , (although I'm not sure that's practical in this day and age)
<Titan8990> TakeABow: skip that and start at the Installing Apache2 section
<cwillu> holyguyver, you have a problem then :/
<cym> hello evrybody !
<Haldaug> No help for me here, then?
<cwillu> holyguyver, check what smartctl  -a /dev/<drive> says about it
<holyguyver> cwillu, see that is why I need to use this drive, I need to use it for the next 3 months until I can save up the money to buy a new one.
<cwillu> holyguyver, (apt-get install smartmontools if it's not installed)
<holyguyver> cwillu, I did that over 5 days ago. What do you wish to know?
<cwillu> holyguyver, do you have the output still?
<holyguyver> I pastebined it 5 days ago to the people in this room
<cym> how can I see the disks on my machine ? there are 2 ATA disks, one 80BG the other 160BG; the 160GB is bootable, there is a ubuntu/gnome on it but I cannot see the other disk
<Brack10> mwas: it's exactly like the one on windows
<Brack10> oops nm
<cwillu> Holmen, smartctl -t short /dev/<drive>, and about 15 seconds later, the output oof smartctl -a /dev/<drive>
<michaelfavia> i just installed kde-nightly to test out kde4.2 but i dont have network connectivity in kde and i cant find a network manager of any type. do i need to install one?
<Titan8990> cym: use: sudo fdisk -l
<holyguyver> cwillu, I pastebinned it 5 days ago to the people in this room, what about the output do you wish to know?
<cym> ok Titan8990 thx
<cwillu> holyguyver, the output of the test I just told you to run
<cym> great !!! thank you Titan8990 !!
<cwillu> holyguyver, which is more than just running smartctl -a would give you (the -t test starts the test, the -a will include the outcome of that test after it runs)
<holyguyver> cwillu, I know, I am asking what about the output do you want to see, what information from it do you want to know?
<Titan8990> cym: np
<cwillu> holyguyver, I want to see the output of a short read test
<Holmen> cwillu: highlight the right person next time =)
<holyguyver> cwillu, I will tell you the resault, I have thousands of bad sectors.
<cwillu> Holmen, sorry :p
<holyguyver> cwillu, I just gave you the answer as best as I am going to give it to you.
<cym> mmh... the command to mount the disk and see it in system file ??
<cwillu> holyguyver, you don't seem very keen on helping me, I can't look up a pastebin from 5 days, and there's _lots_ of useful information in a smartctl about the expected lifetime of a drive, that isn't simply reducable to 'how many bad sectors'
<holyguyver> cwillu, so if you wish to know something other then the number of bad sectors, then let me know what it is you wish to know?
<Titan8990> cym: sudo mkdir /media/sdxx          mount /dev/sdxx /media/sdxx
<kantxx> hey all.. im having an issue w/ networkmanger and wifi.. wpa_supplicant doesnt appear to be running at all
<holyguyver> cwillu, I am sorry but I do not have the pastebin link from 5 days ago & I cannot run any tests on the drive at the minute as I am wiping & reformatting it as we speak
<Titan8990> cym: sorry, that should be: sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/sdxx
<cwillu> holyguyver, smartctl -a can run without affecting any other activity (it's reading data from the controller, not the platter)
<cym> OK Titan8990 I tried just mount (w.o. mkdir) and it did not work ! Thx again
<Titan8990> cym: ah, np
<cwillu> holyguyver, even a test run can run concurrently with other activity, the drive will simply suspend the test until there's a free moment
<holyguyver> cwillu, then I shall indeed give you the output, give me a mminute to do so
<^Cheeky> hi, does anyone know of any good media player, other than vlc. that supports , subtitiles ? i used vlc but the subtitles pack i has 2 files .. i think for cd1 or cd2 , vlc plays it.. but then when i load the second subtitles file, it not synced with the movie and i got to guess .. where i should forward to, i tried, bsplayer+zoomplayer, under wine, it installs but does not work correctly . is there a media player, that ubuntu could use
<^Cheeky> .. to accomplish this? i also tired mplayer
<jpcooper> hello
<jpcooper> is it possible to reset a user's gnome settings without logging on as that user? It seems that one of my user's gnome settings are beyond recovery
<Titan8990> !audio ^Cheeky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio ^Cheeky
<Titan8990> !audio | ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Titan8990> !vlc | ^Cheeky
<ubottu> ^Cheeky: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cwillu> jpcooper, moving .gconf and .gnome* elsewhere (so you can restore them if necessary) will do it
 * dgetsman is back. 
<jpcooper> thank you cwillu
<Titan8990> ^Cheeky: took a couple tries but I got it
<cwillu> jpcooper, you'll need to use sudo to do it though
<jpcooper> sure
<^Cheeky> Titan8990, umm.. my audio codecs work m8 ..
<TakeABow> How do I install Apache?
<TakeABow> Or how do I find out
<Flaw> !apache | TakeABow
<ubottu> TakeABow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Titan8990> ^Cheeky: yes, but there is a list of video players in that reply that you can check out
<TakeABow> If it is already installed?
<Frozenball> Is KDE 4.2 packages released for Ubuntu?
<TakeABow> I dont understand tyhis
<Frozenball> *Are
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo apt-get install apache2
<linduxed> if ive got a ton of files called "track x - TracknameThatWeWantToPreserve" and want to rename all the files to "Artist - TreacknameThatWeWantToPreserve"? could i do that with some awk command?
<TakeABow> I can't install that lamp thing, I need help
<Titan8990> TakeABow: that installs apache2
<oCean_> !info Apache2
<ubottu> Package Apache2 does not exist in intrepid
<holyguyver> cwillu, so far all it has done is this ">"
<oCean_> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in intrepid
<Titan8990> !info apache2.2
<ubottu> Package apache2.2 does not exist in intrepid
<cym> when mounting the device, I have an error : mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<cwillu> holyguyver, that sounds like an unclosed quote
<^Cheeky> Titan8990, thank you i have 1/2 of them but iam gonna try xine
<calwig> does anyone know the pgp channel?
<calwig> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<oCean_> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.9-7ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<holyguyver> cwillu, here is what I told it smartctl -a \media\SimpleDrive\
<TakeABow> How do I install MySQL?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: you need to read that article
<cwillu> holyguyver, it needs to be run against the actual device
<cwillu> holyguyver, /dev/something
<TakeABow> Could you just give me the line I need to type in?
<cwillu> holyguyver, and /'s, not \'s
<cwillu> holyguyver, backslashes are used for escaping on unix, not for paths
<Titan8990> TakeABow: no because then you won't learn
<cwillu> holyguyver, \n for a literal line break, for instance
<TakeABow> I typed in "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" is that all I need to type in too install the whole thing?
<jpcooper> sadly I'm still getting the same errors. Something about the power manager not being properly installed. This all started after an ubuntu upgrade
<oCean_> TakeABow: learn howto install packages on ubuntu
<Titan8990> TakeABow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<cwillu> holyguyver, so, if it's the first drive in the system, smartctl -a /dev/sda would be the right line
<Titan8990> TakeABow: skip that step.....
<holyguyver> cwillu, Alright I have the resaults I will pastebin them
<cwillu> holyguyver, /dev/sdb for the second physical drive if applicable, etc
<cwillu> holyguyver, thanks
<MikyMouse> Hi, I installed webmin in my Ubuntu server pc, and I changed the theme to "Caldera" however now I can see only a few options regarding to the PHP setup and HTTP tunnel, and I cant see the link to System in order to change the theme...ICan anyone help me?
<cwillu> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Titan8990> interesting, no webmin support
<cwillu> Titan8990, webmin is an ugly ugly thing re: debian-based systems
<cwillu> doesn't get along with the package manager
<whitedox> What is a good easy to use video editing tool? Just need it to break up a video into smaller segments.
<MikyMouse> cwillu, well, I tryied ebox and it is really ugly and complicated to setup and work with compared with Webmin
<holyguyver> cwillu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/110337/
<cwillu> thanks
<AmaroKeN> Guess who's back!
<AmaroKeN> :D
<Flaw> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> whitedox: avidemux
<cwillu> holyguyver, um
<Flaw> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<whitedox> Slart, thanks
<cwillu> holyguyver, /dev/sdg, not /dev/sdg1
<cwillu> holyguyver, unless you know something about it that I don't
<holyguyver> cwillu, but that is the correct drive
<AmaroKeN> My AmaroK wont play up barely any of my music files ><
<Titan8990> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<cwillu> holyguyver, sdg1 is a partition though, we're looking for the actual device
<holyguyver> cwillu, that is the actual device.
<cwillu> holyguyver, on the other hand, including the partition didn't make any difference when I tried it here just now
<bigfoot_> есть кто нибудь изросии
<cwillu> holyguyver, is it in an enclosure?
<melt01> could someone help me uninstall/reinstall my sound driver? I'm not entirely sure how to find it on synaptic
<holyguyver> cwillu, so was those resaults helpful to you?
<holyguyver> encloser?
<AmaroKeN> Anyone else having trouble starting mp3, wma files in AmaroK?
<cwillu> holyguyver, ... if you knew that was the outcome, you could have said that rather than dodging the question
<cwillu> holyguyver, how is it wired to the system?  raid card?  external enclosure?
<holyguyver> cwillu, I wasn;t trying to dodge the question, I was only trying to give you the answer you was looking for, but I am glad I could also give you your exact answer :)
<holyguyver> cwillu, by USB
<M4rotku> hello, if i burn an avi file to a dvd-r disk, will I be able to play it in a dvd player?
<L|nuxPS2> some
<cwillu> holyguyver, heh
<AmaroKeN> Cwillu, u know anything about AmaroK?
<anki1> I installed opensolaris on a system already installed with ubuntu + windows
<trailbrain> I run a program here in SW Oklahoma to fix up old computers and give them away to kids who don't have computers in their homes.   I'm looking to expand it across the country.  visit http://trailbrain.com or email me:  jacob@roeckerfam.com
<cwillu> holyguyver, okay, ya.  Usb enclosures unfortunately don't usually support smart monitoring
<L|nuxPS2> M4rotku you might want to use a DVD authoring program
<anki1> Now i m not able to boot into ubuntu
<anki1> Anyone plz help?
<M4rotku> L|nuxPS2, do u know of any good ones?
<cwillu> holyguyver, if it was plugged directly into the system, it would be possible to read alot of data directly from the drive re: internal parameters, error counters, etc
<kqr> how can i access lvm partitions in ubuntu?
<cwillu> holyguyver, the fact that it's on usb could also account for the badblock scan taking so long
<oCean_> !grub | anki1
<ubottu> anki1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cwillu> holyguyver, is it a sata drive internally?
<L|nuxPS2> m$rotku yeah, devede
<anki1> No i did not lost grub
<anki1> it is there
<anki1> opensolaris is still there
<holyguyver> cwillu, I do not know, but I take it you are going to give me a command to find out the answer.
<cwillu> holyguyver, or rather, if it's sata, do you have a sata port on your motherboard, and if it's pata (ide), do you have one of those available?
<gnat_x> hey folks. simple question, i'm helping someone get flash working on ubuntu, i'm a debian user so i don't have the standard sources.list line for including the multiverse. i want this person to check that they have it set up poroperly before i tell them install flashplugin-nonfree (or is there a better package?)
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | ankil
<ubottu> ankil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<radioman{LT}> ;}
<anki1> ok
<cwillu> holyguyver, unfortunately, I'm at the mercy of the usb controller on the external device :p
<oCean_> anki1: specify the problem better (try to keep it in a single line)
<[tggrBot]> guys wish me luck
<gnat_x> anyway, what's the standard sources.list line with multiverse look like? thanks.
<[tggrBot]> Im rebootingto complete ubuntu install
<cwillu> AmaroKeN, no, sorry
 * cwillu is a gnome + banshee fanboy :p
<holyguyver> cwillu, also there is no way in hgell I would plug it into my mother board, that is too scary for me.
<Titan8990> !multiuniverse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiuniverse
<[tggrBot]> !titan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about titan
<melt01> how can i go about uninstalling/reinstalling my sound card driver? i'm a little lost
<cwillu> !multiverse | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<[tggrBot]> !GTK
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<anki1> I installed opensolaris on a system running windows+ubuntu.Now windows and opensolaris r there in the bootloader list but ubuntu is not there
<gnat_x> thanks!
<[tggrBot]> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
 * gnat_x goies to read
<cwillu> holyguyver, it's not hard, just don't do it on a carpeted floor, and try not to touch anything other than the edges of the device
<cwillu> holyguyver, but...
<cym> thanks for yr hlp Titan8990 ! bye
<cwillu> holyguyver, what kind of enclosure is it?
<cwillu> holyguyver, (brandname etc)
<Titan8990> cym: np
<holyguyver> cwillu,  external harddrive that says if I remove it the warrenty is void. & it's brand name was given to you in the pastebin I gave you, it is a SimpleTech Simpledrive.
<Titan8990> anki1: are they all on the same drive?
<cwillu> ah, missed that
<cwillu> holyguyver, I think you already voided the warranty when you dropped it :p
<L|nuxPS2> M4rotku, did devede work for you?
<anki1> @Titan8990--no
<cwillu> holyguyver, pastebin me the output of hal-device
<ciflos75> ••••••••• Mancava Solo  ciflos75  Su #ubuntu ! •••••••••
<L|nuxPS2> brb peoples
<holyguyver> cwillu, beyond that I voided the warrenty when I sent it to Ontrack a year & a half ago & for 2,600$ they recovered my data & put it onto a 1tb harddrive.
<M4rotku> L|nuxPS2, i haven't tried it yet, i'm about to
<ciflos75> ciao
<ciflos75> hi
<Titan8990> anki1: then there is a good chance you have installed grub on both drives. You should be able hit a key to bring up a boot menu and select the drive ubuntu is on.
<MrEgg964> Hi. From Terminal, how can I download a package _without_ installing it?
<ciflos75> there is italian people?
<cwillu> holyguyver, ... ouch
<Titan8990> anki1: is solaris and ubuntu on the same drive?
<cwillu> holyguyver, presumably you learned that an extra drive with nightly backups is a much cheaper alternative? :p
<gordonjcp> MrEgg964: apt-get install -d <thing>
<ciflos75> there is someone that can help me with ubuntu?
<anki1> @Titan8990---------all os r on different drives and i installed botloader on my hd0
<holyguyver> cwillu, what do I do to get you that output of the hal?
<cwillu> !ask | ciflos75
<ubottu> ciflos75: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gordonjcp> MrEgg964: say "apt-get help" ;-)
<Iraimbilanja> Hi
<Iraimbilanja> In Ibex, Totem is unable to play a DVD
<MrEgg964> thanks
<cwillu> holyguyver, install pastebinit (apt-get install pastebinit), and then run hal-device | pastebinit
<Iraimbilanja> It only shows the title menu, but nothing is clickable
<usr13> ciflos75: You're in the right place.  Go with your questions.
<Iraimbilanja> Any hints ?
<ciflos75> I have istall ubuntu on my pc
<ciflos75> and now
<holyguyver> cwillu, the only extra drive I have is this broken one that I am working on now, my 1tbdrive has no backup.
<doctormo> I dont suppose anyone has a wizzard pen tablet they'd like to test a new packaged driver?
<SEJeff> Iraimbilanja, Try installing vlc
<Pici> !enter | ciflos75
<ubottu> ciflos75: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ciflos75> the ubuntu asll me...a username and a passw
<holyguyver> cwillu, I installed pastebinit over 2 years ago.
<gordonjcp> ciflos75: you would have set a username and password when you installed it
<cwillu> holyguyver, okay, so, hal-device | pastebinit
<ciflos75> yes
<Medalgod> hey guys. Can you tell me, on the live disks what do i have to override the xorg.conf configuration with a hand written one (because you obvsly can't write to the optical disk). Is there a ramdisk that the OS mounts or something...?
<ciflos75> I put the same words
<usr13> ciflos75: That is ok.
<cwillu> holyguyver, bah, pastebinit's docs lied
<dual> How do I kill the sudo process
<ciflos75> now...
<SEJeff> Medalgod, yes it uses a squashfs union mount
<dual> It uses 100% cpu
<cwillu> holyguyver, okay, so, hal-device | pastebinit -i -
<Pici> ciflos75: You
<ciflos75> i put my user
<usr13> ciflos75: You can change the password afterwords.
<ciflos75> how?
<SEJeff> Medalgod, You can write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the livecd. Save the file and hit CTRL ALT Backspace.
<dual> A sudo process on my computer uses 100% CPU. How do I kill it?
<gordonjcp> dual: that sounds a bit odd
<Iraimbilanja> SEJeff, that works - thanks. I was hoping to get Totem working as I like it better but oh well.
<gordonjcp> dual: it's probably something called through sudo
<cwillu> dual, what process?  (after the sudo)
<Medalgod> SEJeff, it gives me "error writing xorg.conf: Permission denied"
<SEJeff> Iraimbilanja, You might try setting up the mediabuntu repositories and installing libdvdcss
<holyguyver> cwillu,  hal-device | pastebinit -i Invalid arguments!
<dual> gordonjcp: WHen I run "top", it says sudo
<SEJeff> Medalgod, sudo ...
<gordonjcp> dual: you could use "sudo kill <process id>"
<cwillu> holyguyver, "hal-device | pastebinit -i -"
<cwillu> need the extra dash (means to read from the pipe instead of a file)
<dual> gordonjcp: Didnt work
<Medalgod> sejeff: nvm problem solved u were rite, not root... not used to sudo... ges ill set up a root account later :p
<gordonjcp> dual: what didn't?
<dual> gordonjcp: killing sudo
<dual> Still runs like hell
<ciflos75> when i put first the username and after the pass....i see this message: incorret username or password..letter must be typed in the currect case
<holyguyver> cwillu, the only extra drive I have is this broken one that I am working on now, my 1tbdrive has no backup.
<anr78> I have a bunch of mp3 files and want to put the filename into id3. any apps to recommend for this?
<cwillu> holyguyver, yes, I got that
<ciflos75> i don't know what i can do
<cwillu> holyguyver, "hal-device | pastebinit -i -"
<melt01> how can i uninstall/reinstall the driver for my sound card? the card is sblive! value ct4780, chip tritech tr28602... i'm not really sure how to find it in synaptic, i just wanna uninstall it then reinstall to see if fixes a problem
<cwillu> holyguyver, need the extra dash (means to read from the pipe instead of a file)
<SEJeff> Medalgod, No need. It is a cool security trick. Just do "sudo -i" and you get a rootshell
<Iraimbilanja> SEJeff, Did that but the dvd links are still not clickable. At any rate, it's unlikely that the title screen would be displayed at all, if the lack of libdvdcss was the culprit, isn't it ?
<oCean_> ciflos75: you need to enter the username/password combination you specified in install process
<gordonjcp> dual: what is the PID of the sudo process?
<holyguyver> cwillu, I did that whenever you first corrected my argum,ent, but I am waitng for the output, I cannot give you the pastebin until it gives it to me
<dual> 10737
<ciflos75> how ocean'
<melt01> in fact im not even sure if thats where i should be looking
<cwillu> holyguyver, k
<cwillu> holyguyver, it's biggish, might take a little time
<SEJeff> Iraimbilanja, gstreamer0.10 still sucks with dvds. It is a longstanding regression over gstreamer0.8. That is why I suggested vlc...
<oCean_> ciflos75: unix/linux is case sensitive. So remember what user you specified during install
<dual> sudo kill 10737 doesn't work
<dual> Hmm
<SEJeff> The fluendo guys working on it are sceptical because of lawsuits
<SEJeff> and fud
<dual> I'm rebooting, gordon
<gordonjcp> dual: okay, that's a bit odd, but not totally surprising
<ciflos75> there is a way to bypass this passage?
<gordonjcp> dual: hang on, can you see it in ps -ax?
<oCean_> ciflos75: no
<ciflos75> so
<ciflos75> i must disinstall
<holyguyver> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/f7c06a3ce
<cwillu> thanks
<n8tuser> dual  its sudo  kill -15  pid   you missed the kill signal #15
<oCean_> ciflos75: you have to login, right.
<gordonjcp> ciflos75: you can set it up to log you in automatically
<oCean_> ciflos75: you forgot your username/password combi?
<cwillu> holyguyver, allow me to share my frustration with finding information on smart support for a drive called 'smart drive' :(
<ciflos75> sorry but..my inglish is no god
<Iraimbilanja> SEJeff, Whoa, gstreamer sucking so bad with dvds, that's unexpected :) Got it. thanks.
<whitedox> In avidemux, I have put marker A and B at the beginning and end of the clip I want. Now how do I get rid of the rest? Or how do I put my selected clip in a new video file?
<gordonjcp> n8tuser: -15 is implicit
<ex-user_> hello
<ciflos75> ocean i put only the passw
<holyguyver> cwillu, :p LoL
<ciflos75> without username
<gordonjcp> !it | ciflos75
<ubottu> ciflos75: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gordonjcp> ciflos75: is that any good to you?
<The_Joe_> Who's the person to contact about ShipIt?
<oCean_> ciflos75: there is an ubuntu channel in italian, but not a lot of users I think #ubuntu-it
<ciflos75> vado in quello italiano
<oCean_> ciflos75: still, you have to remember the username and password you specified during your installation
<gordonjcp> ciflos75: if you've forgotten the password you can reset it, but it's not easy to explain
<whitedox> In avidemux, I have put marker A and B at the beginning and end of the clip I want. Now how do I get rid of the rest? Or how do I put my selected clip in a new video file?
<The_Joe_> An answer would be good, excuse me for being impatient but I'm a bit frustrated about this
<holyguyver> cwillu, though mine is called Simple Drive
<cwillu> holyguyver, my bad.  It's their marketing (they use the phrase "a smart solution" a whole lot)
<oCean_> gordonjcp: ciflos75, true, I guess a re-install is easier
<melt01> The_Joe_: I'm sure there's contact info on the website
<holyguyver> cwillu,  A smart salution without smart support? :p
<The_Joe_> melt01, If there is, it's pretty well hidden
<jarco> hello big problenm here: All my sound is suddely played as static. (like snow on the tv). Whatcould cause this?
<melt01> The_Joe_: i'll check, one sec (im a little lagged)
<cwillu> holyguyver, the drive will certainly support it (don't know of any manufacturers that don't these days), but getting at it over a usb connection is another matter entirely
<cwillu> holyguyver, mostly hoping to find out if its likely to be sata or pata
<The_Joe_> melt01, Thanks
<O__o> hi how to add icon picture to the shortcut in the menu??
<amh> hi everyone. can anyone tell me if there is an remote application that will allow me to connect to my ubuntu machine that's on wireless?  i dont know of one as wireless only seems to connect AFTER i log in.
<O__o> how come i cant use png as shortcut icon anymore?
<gordonjcp> oCean_: no, it's quicker to reset the password
<holyguyver> cwillu, well as I said I will not attach it to my motherboard.
<gordonjcp> oCean_: I just don't fancy trying to explain it in Italian
<cwillu> holyguyver, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it :p
<oCean_> gordonjcp: that's what I meant... for him it would be easier ..
<M4rotku> L|nuxPS2, how long does it normally take to create the disk image?
<holyguyver> cwillu, no we will not cross that brige, I am telling you you will only get that attached to my motherboard when you walk over my cold dead body.
<jarco> hello big problenm here: All my sound is suddely played as static. (like snow on the tv). What could cause this?
<anr78> Anyone know if easytag can be used to put filenames in the title field of id3?
<melt01> The_Joe_: any particular reason? you may need a more general contact
<shiMMer> how can i open file.pak on ubuntu 8.10??
<The_Joe_> melt01, I'd like to find out why they keep denying my requests - whether it's stock or something else
<MikyMouse> Hello again
<me2resh_> how can i mount iscsi target from ubuntu ?
<horstle> hi
<whitedox> In avidemux, I have put marker A and B at the beginning and end of the clip I want. Now how do I get rid of the rest? Or how do I put my selected clip in a new video file?.
<cwillu> holyguyver, nope, that controller won't report smart info over usb :(
<melt01> The_Joe_: did you see any contact info when you logged in? i donthave a usr name so im not sure if it has anything there
<holyguyver> cwillu, then we will just have to deal with dumb info :p
<The_Joe_> melt01, None at all
<TakeABow> Hello again, where do I find Apaches folder?
<cwillu> holyguyver, I'm afraid that all I can do is to suggest you let it run the bad block test as long as it takes.  Each time it runs into a badblock, the controller is probably trying to reread the same sector over and over for some time before it finally reports an error, which means that although you're making progress, it'll take far longer than it should otherwise
<MikyMouse> I installed a Apache server to my Ubuntu, everything is working pretty good, however I wonder what should I do in order to access the computer using a human name like "webserver" thatn writing 192.168.1.x ??
<paintedeyez> #mp3
<cwillu> holyguyver, you're wiping it, right?
<melt01> The_Joe_: the only thing i can think of then is to email the webmaster
<Titan8990> TakeABow: config files: /etc/apache2     executable: /etc/init.d/apache2        default rootdir: /var/www
<cwillu> holyguyver, are you running the badblock test via windows or via ubuntu?
<jarco> hello big problenm here: All my sound is suddely played as static. (like snow on the tv). What could cause this?
<holyguyver> cwillu, yes it has been about 10 hours so far, I wish to tell you something that says
<The_Joe_> melt01, Hmm I guess so...
<TakeABow> Thank you!
<melt01> The_Joe_: i really have no idea...i figured they would have a visible contact address for shipit
<koba> Hi everyone. I've been searching the web but I couldn't find an answer. Is there a way to implement real time dynamic range compression to the audio output via pulseaudio, alsa or some other app?
<holyguyver> cwillu, I do not own any Windows machines I have not used Windows since Win98.
<cwillu> koba, -> #pulseaudio is probably a better bet
<Titan8990> TakeABow: np, in general you can always expect to find config files in /etc/PROGRAMNAME
<oCean_> MikyMouse: has your system a name already?
<cwillu> holyguyver, I mention that because I thought I saw it say ntfs
<oCean_> MikyMouse: the machine apache is running on, I mean
<MikyMouse> oCean_, yes it does, the name is "LinuxServer"
<cwillu> holyguyver, yes, it's reporting the fstype as ntfs
<oCean_> MikyMouse: if you "ping LinuxServer" .. does that work?
<holyguyver> cwillu, it does say ntfs, though that is simply the filesystem the manufactor put on it, though I am wiping it & reformatting it to ext3.
<cwillu> holyguyver, what was the command you're running?
<koba> cwillu, I've tried the pulseaudio channel but I didn't get an answer. I don't mind ditching PA if there is another way to do it
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ping: unknown host LinuxServer
<holyguyver> cwillu, mkfs.ext3 -c /dev/sdg1
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok, first of all you need to make an entry in your /etc/hosts file
<dreamy> crdlb: hi
<MikyMouse> oCean_, I have never done that, I beg your batience, can you help me on that?
<cwillu> koba, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/Modules might give some information
<TakeABow> Back again, I can't find the file in Apache that says "It works!"?
<cwillu> holyguyver, I think you're just going to have to wait :/
<oCean_> MikyMouse: add a line like this like this: "192.168.1.33  LinuxServer", where the 33 should be your real ip part...
<dreamy> crdlb: where are you from ?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: that file is: /var/www/default.html
<holyguyver> cwillu, I never said anything against the wait, but as said I wish to tell you what it says
<cwillu> holyguyver, go ahead
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ok, I am trying
<oCean_> MikyMouse: sure, use "sudo gedit /etc/hosts" to open the file
<cwillu> holyguyver, it might be possible to abuse lvm to put a 'raid' across the single drive, so that any single bad sector doesn't cause a complete break, but if you have any bad sectors that line up with where a raid would be putting each copy of a given sector, than it doesn't buy you anything at all
<remo999> ciao a tutti
<oCean_> !it | remo999
<ubottu> remo999: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<holyguyver> cwillu, checking for bad blocks (read0only test): 5943888/122095999
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ok, done, so I guess I have to restart my networking right?
<cwillu> holyguyver, so, you're making progress :p
<oCean_> MikyMouse: nope, ping should work now
<remo999> grazie ciao
<cwillu> holyguyver, only two more weeks!
<MikyMouse> oCean_, no it is not
<holyguyver> cwillu, are you joking about that timeframe?
<oCean_> MikyMouse. Ok. Can you ping 192.168.1.x address you said you use?
<cwillu> holyguyver, you said 10 hours?
<holyguyver> Yes, it has been 10 or more hours since I started this command.
<MikyMouse> oCean_, yes I can, I installed a Apache server to my Ubuntu, everything is working pretty good, however I wonder what should I do in order to access the computer using a human name like "webserver" thatn writing 192.168.1.x ??
<oCean_> MikyMouse: i know
<MikyMouse> oCean_, sorry, something qrong with the copy/paste
<holyguyver> cwillu, Yes, it has been 10 or more hours since I started this command.
<MikyMouse> oCean_, cmrabet@CM-Laptop:~$ ping 10.10.10.210
<MikyMouse> PING 10.10.10.210 (10.10.10.210) 56(84) bytes of data.
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok that works?
<cwillu> holyguyver, at that rate (i.e., presuming the distribution of bad sectors is fairly consistent), I'd expect it to take 205.4 hours in total
<cwillu> holyguyver, about 8.5 days
<MikyMouse> oCean_, Iyes, when pinging to the numbered IP it works
<cwillu> holyguyver, presuming the drive doesn't completely die before that
<holyguyver> cwillu, I hope you are wrong.
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok then you need to put *that* 10.10.10.210 address in /etc/hosts
<cwillu> holyguyver, maybe alot less, maybe alot more
<MikyMouse> oCean_, http://pastebin.com/m6a153571 that's my hosts file
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok, moment
<cwillu> holyguyver, you're less than 5 percent through the drive
<cwillu> I'm just doing the straightforward extrapolation
<holyguyver> cwillu, I have had the drive plugged in all week, & I have been moving files on & off of it perfectly fine without insadent.
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok. First of all, you have a double entry in the /etc/hosts for LinuxServer.
<oCean_> MikyMouse: oh, 1 moment
<cwillu> holyguyver, I can't account for what the controller is doing, I'm just saying, based on the progress so far, what I'd expect
<cwillu> holyguyver, on the other hand, I told you a while ago that I wouldn't have bothered with it anyway :p
<TakeABow> I want to copy something into the var\www folder but it gives me a permission error?
<cwillu> holyguyver, you own the 1tb drive right?
<cwillu> (i.e., they don't want it back?)
<TakeABow> Is there a way around this?
<holyguyver> cwillu, though as said I have no other option not unless you wish to buy me a harddrive.
<Titan8990> TakeABow: you have to put yourself in the www-data group
<TakeABow> Right
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo adduser YOURNAME www-data
<TakeABow> And how do I do that?
<oCean_> MikyMouse: before you were not able to ping "linuxserver" ? Because before it was on your 127.0.1.1
<holyguyver> cwillu, with the 1tb only 1gb is free.
<O__o> anyone notice that the customized icon in menu dont work?
<TakeABow> So like admin?
<tr3nd> Hi, I have wiped my harddrive with Gpart and I put my Windows XP CD in the computer and it says "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22" -- Anyone know what the problem is?
<oCean_> MikyMouse: let's take one step back :) Edit /etc/hosts and put an "#" before your line starting with 10.10 ...
<MikyMouse> oCean_, so shall I delete that line? mas.msft is our domain here
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo is admin, www-data i just like the webserver group
<Titan8990> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dreamy> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<holyguyver> sudo apt-get remove ubottu
<cwillu> holyguyver, check pm's
<oCean_> MikyMouse: well, that one should work. So disable your 10.10.xxx first by inserting # before that line
<MikyMouse> oCean_, I have done it, but still the same result, Don't you thinkg that I have to restart the netwroking in my server?
<oCean_> MikyMouse: no, that's not necessary
<TakeABow> The error it gives me is: "The folder 'trunk' cannot be copied because you do not have the permissions to create it in the destination.
<oCean_> MikyMouse: type "ping 127.0.1.1"
<tr3nd> Hi, I have wiped my harddrive with Gpart and I put my Windows XP CD in the computer and it says "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22" -- Anyone know what the problem is?
<dreamy> kmail gives alot  of errors with my kubuntu.. and i think konqueror doesnt works well too
<Titan8990> TakeABow: after you added yourself to the group?
<dreamy> anyone?
<TakeABow> What do I put as YOURNAME?
<MikyMouse> oCean_, from the server?
<oCean_> MikyMouse: yes
<Titan8990> TakeABow: your user name on the machine
<TakeABow> Its a server I bought from OVH.
<TakeABow> How do I find that out?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: the one you log on with
<Titan8990> TakeABow: type: whoami
<TakeABow> It says admin
<MikyMouse> oCean_, pinigint to 127.0.1.1 I get pong
<oCean_> MikyMouse: are you talking about more than 1 machine?
<cwillu> holyguyver, _if_ the bad sectors are coming from a head crash, then the bad sectors might be really localized, in which case, once you're through that patch of sectors, the rest _might_ be usable
<Titan8990> TakeABow: so: sudo adduser admin www-data
<MikyMouse> oCean_, yes, I am now in a desktop machine controling the server throught shh
<TakeABow> I did. It still doesn't work
<cwillu> holyguyver, but beyond that, I can't think of anything that could be helpful
<Titan8990> TakeABow: is your server running a GUI?
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ah.. that explains
<tr3nd> Hi, I have wiped my harddrive with Gpart and I put my Windows XP CD in the computer and it says "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22" -- Anyone know what the problem is?
<TakeABow> Yes NX Machine
<MikyMouse> oCean_, so from the desktop machin when I try to do this: ping LinuxServer it doesn't work
<oCean_> MikyMouse: we're editing files on the wrong side of it ..
<MikyMouse> oCean_, and when doing ping LinuxServer from the server it works
<oCean_> MikyMouse: that's the expected behaviour :)
<Titan8990> TakeABow: the GUI should be removed..... You can use sudo cp: sudo cp -a /path/to/trunk /var/www/
<tr3nd> Hi, I have wiped my harddrive with Gpart and I put my Windows XP CD in the computer and it says "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22" -- Anyone know what the problem is?
<MikyMouse> oCean_, but..do you mean that we have to change "something" in each machine into my network?
<TakeABow> You what?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: well, it should be removed if you plan for it to be in production
<cwillu> tr3nd, it's not booting off the cd.  That'd be a bios option you'd have to check
<oCean_> MikyMouse: On the client side (is it windows, is it linux?) you have to specify the ip-address for LinuxServer, so that the client knows where to go
<tr3nd> cwillu, how do I do that?
<TakeABow> What to be in production?
<chester_m>  Hi everyone
<MikyMouse> oCean_, we have both, Linux and XP machines here
<Titan8990> TakeABow: the server
<oCean_> MikyMouse: after that, we have to let apache know on which server it is running
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok. Your client is... ?
<cwillu> tr3nd, no idea, it depends totally on your bios (the screen that comes up at first when you turn on the computer)
<TakeABow> I dont understand you
<MikyMouse> oCean_, mine is Linux (Ubuntu)
<|neon|> in order to get dual monitors working correctly configured as separate X screens i need to disbale compiz any ideas on a work around this? thx
<Titan8990> TakeABow: there are different envirnments a server can be in, eg - production, development, testing
<tr3nd> cwillu, im in BIOS now
<Technoviking> my gnome disctionary is using UK spellings instead of US spelling, where do I switch it.
<TakeABow> Right
<Titan8990> TakeABow: if you plan to host you server on the internet for the world to see, that would be considered a production envirnment
<oCean_> MikyMouse: great :) You need to edit *that* /etc/hosts file, adding the 10.xxx address
<tr3nd> cwillu, what should i do?
<bbeebboopp> tr3nd, now make sure CD will boot before hard-drive
<TakeABow> So what do I type in?
<cwillu> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<DarkKnight> to run Java EE applications what packages do i need to install?? can anyone say that
<Titan8990> TakeABow: what directory is your trunk folder in?
<tr3nd> bbeebboopp, i did
<bbeebboopp> well, it should work then
<TakeABow> On the desktop
<TakeABow> In untitled folder
<tr3nd> it says GRUB isnt loading, error 22 but i have wiped the harddrive, bbeebboopp
<MikyMouse> oCean_, yeah..but is is not what I wanted...I can't do this in every machine, this is oging tobe a local network web tool, and anyone can access it...I saw this in another company, they where just puting the name of the machine in the browser
<TakeABow> Wait
<TakeABow> I mean its just on the desktop
<bbeebboopp> that's what we said before, because it's booting on the HD before the CD
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo cp -a /home/admin/Desktop/trunk /var/www/
<bbeebboopp> tr3nd, are you sure your CD is bootable?
<cwillu> tr3nd, then you didn't set it to boot off the cd, or the windows cd you have is a pirated copy that was poorly done, and so doesn't include the details needed to make a bootable cd
<oCean_> MikyMouse: is your company using DNS? If it's a network of any size, it probably is
<cwillu> tr3nd, and no, we will _not_ help you find a working pirated cd
<MikyMouse> oCean_, yes it is
<cwillu> (any real windows xp cd will be bootable)
<oCean_> MikyMouse: ok, so aks the DNS / network guys to add 10.100.xxx address in the DNS
<bbeebboopp> (may be damadged, or yeah, as you said, a fake CD)
<DarkKnight> to run Java EE applications what packages do i need to install?? can anyone say that
<TakeABow> Right
<tr3nd> cwillu, my XP s real
<TakeABow> Why can't I just copy and paste?
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ah ok..
<TakeABow> Why is it giving me all these errors?
<Steal`n`Kill> <DarkKnight>, JRE
<Titan8990> TakeABow: what kind of errors?
<TakeABow> How do I delete a file from the www folder?
<oCean_> MikyMouse: When that's done, you need to config apache, to let it know what the server is, it's running on
<MikyMouse> oCean_, can be done that in the router DNS parameters?
<TakeABow> The file is called index.html
<TakeABow> When I try to delete it, it says permission denies
<Steal`n`Kill> sudo rm index.html
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo rm /var/www/index.html
<cwillu> tr3nd, then the problem is in your bios, you need to go through the settings and figure it out.  my bios isn't going to be the same as yours, so I can't really walk you through it
<DarkKnight> Steal 'n' Kill; some suggested glassfish...which packages under glassfish should i install
<oCean_> MikyMouse: maybe, there are many, many DNS solutions
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ok, thanks
<|neon|> in order to get dual monitors working correctly configured as separate X screens i need to disbale compiz any ideas on a work around this? thx
<oCean_> MikyMouse: when that's done, go to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and edit that file
<cwillu> |neon|, what type of card?
<tr3nd> cwillu, thanks. it works now
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ok, got you, I really appreciate it, thanks!
<|neon|> cwillu: nvidia 9600 go
<TakeABow> Right
<oCean_> MikyMouse: set the "ServerName" directive (there's a line for that) to "LinuxServer" and restart apache /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cwillu> |neon|, why do you need seperate screens?
<TakeABow> How do I find out if PHP is installed?
<|neon|> i am running the beta 1.80 drivers after trying 1.73 and 1.77
<oCean_> MikyMouse: then it should work. Happy browsing :-)
<cwillu> |neon|, nvidia works fine with mergedfb with compiz
<TakeABow> If it's not, how do I install it?
<MikyMouse> oCean_, ok I hope so XD
<Titan8990> TakeABow: ......
<TakeABow> ?
<Titan8990> !lamp | TakeABow
<ubottu> TakeABow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<|neon|> cwillu: the screen resolutions are different one is 1440x900 the other is 1920x1200 if i use twin view the smaller screen looks funky
<TakeABow> I typed in what that told me
<TakeABow> And it doesn't seem to have installed PHP
<TakeABow> I click on a .php file and it opens it up in a text form
<TakeABow> How can I see the page how it should be?
<cwillu> |neon|, you can set the resolutions independently via nvidia-settings
<|neon|> really? for twin view?
<cwillu> yep
<Titan8990> TakeABow: open it in a web browser
<Titan8990> TakeABow: as in: localhost/path/to/file.php
<|neon|> cwillu: ok let me try that, i tought i couldn't
<cwillu> |neon|, if one of the monitors is a crt, I'd strongly recommend setting the vertical resolutions the same (horizontal doesn't really matter in this case)
<TakeABow> Now when I load it in a browser
<TakeABow> It trys to save the file
<TakeABow> Does that mean PHP is not installed?
<Den__> приветы
<Titan8990> TakeABow: did you enable to the module in apache?
<Den__> speek russian?
<cwillu> !ru | Den__
<ubottu> Den__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TakeABow> What do you mean?
<Den__> danke
<gmathews> Damn this channel is hooked up :P
<TakeABow> Probably not, I just installed that LAMP thing
<TakeABow> Thats basically all I have done
<TakeABow> On a different PC
<TakeABow> Hang on
<TakeABow> This is the ip
<TakeABow> http://91.121.170.33/
<TakeABow> I want it to display the index page
<[tggrBot]> o7
<Titan8990> TakeABow: did you read the article the we repeatly bring up?
<TakeABow> Yes
<TakeABow> I dont understand why
<TakeABow> I cant copy and paste normally into folders...?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: and you did: sudo a2enmod php5
<TakeABow> It says that module is already enabled
<Titan8990> TakeABow: restart apache
<TakeABow> How do I do that?
<L|nuxPS2> "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<doglino> what player plays .ape files??
<TakeABow> It says "httpd (pid 29878?) not running"
<la> olaa
<bbeebboopp> I know vlc and audacity do doglino
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<[tggrBot]> im on ubuntu!!!!
<[tggrBot]> XHCAT!!!!
<[tggrBot]> w000t
<doglino> you know if exists a plugin to rhythmbox?
<FloodBot2> [tggrBot]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> TakeABow: also, your php file, doesn't even appear to have a .php extension
<gordonjcp> PHP must die
 * cwillu joins gordonjcp's quest
<doglino> gordonjcp ahuauhahuaa
<TakeABow> "httpd (pid 29878) already running"
<TakeABow> The thing on that ip address
<TakeABow> Is a folder
<TakeABow> But I can't copy or paste or do shit
<TakeABow> Because it gives me permision errors
<Titan8990> TakeABow: gksu nautilus
<Titan8990> TakeABow: I showed you how to do it....
<TakeABow> ?
<TakeABow> It didn't work
<Titan8990> TakeABow: what didn't work?
<TakeABow> I typed everything you told me
<TakeABow> And its not working
<homecable> anyone have a fast upload speed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > TakeABow
<ubottu> TakeABow, please see my private message
<bbeebboopp> I don't know doglino
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TakeABow> Right
<TakeABow> I can't open .php files. I have installed LAMP. What do I have to do?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: you should place you php file in your root dir for now with a .php extension
<Jack_Sparrow> TakeABow there is the #apache channel or the server channel.. this is mostly Desktop
<cwillu> TakeABow, you need to do some reading before you install server software and php scripts that you have no understanding of
<cwillu> TakeABow, ... in all honesty
<elops> its diffocult to update iptables rules in ubuntu.. why?
<helder> Can someone help me with a particioning problem? Or there are a better channel?
<cwillu> TakeABow, you're just begging to have a hacked server :(
<la> kkk?
<Jack_Sparrow> helder whats the question
<bbeebboopp> go ahead helder
<doglino> bbeebboopp do you use audacity?
<TakeABow> Surely it doesn't matter where I place it, i'm still not going to be able to open the .php file?
<Jack_Sparrow> la Who are you talking to..?
<bbeebboopp> yes doglino
<TakeABow> Whats the command for moving a file again
<gordonjcp> mv
<Jack_Sparrow> TakeABow mv
<la> yo soy d spain
<oCean_> TakeABow: see /etc/apache2/mods-enabled directory
<doglino> I'm use rhythmbox
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > la
<ubottu> la, please see my private message
<Speeder> my NTFS partitions on GParted are showing with a warning sign and I can not do anything with them
<elops> is it corect thats its difficult to update iptables in ubuntu?
<oCean_> TakeABow: there should be files called php5.conf and php5.load
<Speeder> What I do jack_Sparrow, bbeebboopp?
<lstarnes> elops: what do you mean by that?
<doglino> now I'm installing amarok
<ikonia> elops: no, depends on your abilitiy and understanding of iptables
<oCean_> TakeABow: do you have those files?
<TakeABow> Where will those files be oCean_?
<la> kkk?
<gmathews> KDE 4.2 is out -> http://download.kde.org/stable/4.2.0/KDE-Four-Live/KDE-Four-Live.i686-1.2.0.iso
<elops> I mean to update the iptables rules
<oCean_> TakeABow: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> Speeder boot into windows and properly exit, if no working windows install then you will need to forece moun then and fsck  them
<elops> it's not as easy as other distros?
<bbeebboopp> it's because they are mounted Speeder you need to unmount then
<amy__> hi
<ikonia> elops: it's exactly the same
<Titan8990> TakeABow: config files are always located somewhere in the /etc/ directory
<lstarnes> elops: they work the same way in ubuntu as with every other distro
<Jack_Sparrow> elops iptables are the same as in most debian based releases
<Speeder> well
<bbeebboopp> warning sign means you can't touch it because it's mounted Speeder
<TakeABow> Yes, those files are there
<Speeder> I did logged with windows CD and done a chkdsk
<cjae> is it possible to traffic shape OoS from within an OS no external computer or gateway? eg. modem & desktop PC
<Speeder> also how I check if they are really mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Speeder you need to unmount a partition before you can work on it
<Speeder> because the dismount option on gparted are grayed on them
<bbeebboopp> type mount in a terminal Speeder and see if it's mounted
<Speeder> no
<Speeder> they are not mounted
<Speeder> :/
<bbeebboopp> ok so it's another problem then
<Speeder> >.<
<Speeder> chkdsk on windows claim that nothing is wrong
<Speeder> :/
<Speeder> also I do not figured how to do a fsck on them
<elops> Jack_Sparrow: ok sir, and is there a way to circumvent the fact that root account being disabled by default?
<TakeABow> So anyone know why I can't open .php files?
<bbeebboopp> what do you want to do with these partitions anyway Speeder ?
<oCean_> TakeABow: did you answer me?
<elops> Jack_Sparrow: I dont want to use use sudo for everything
<Jack_Sparrow> Speeder Hold down on usung enter every couple words, it makes it hard to follow you
<oCean_> TakeABow: I can help check things
<Jack_Sparrow> elops Bad idea.  dont setup root accunt
<oCean_> TakeABow: but I need to know if php is listed in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> elops You can setup sudo  for a session, but dont run as root user
<samuelg> hi
<AngryElf> how do I set a static IP address?  I've got 8.10 installed an updated
<Speeder> bbeebboopp I want to copy them to another disk
<nickrud> elops, sudo -i is useful for getting a root terminal temporarily.
<Speeder> I want to copy a entire disk to another bigger one
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning nickrud
<nickrud> Morning Jack_Sparrow
<bbeebboopp> why don't you do this from windows then Speeder ?
<nickrud> AngryElf, you'd define a network connection in /etc/network/interfaces
<oCean_> TakeABow: so, did you check that directory?
<AngryElf> nickrud: how about through network manager, it seems to be broken
<samuelg> alguien que entienda español?
<nickrud> AngryElf, ah, network manager. I set up static connections outside of network manager myself.
<TakeABow> Sorry for the late reply
<TakeABow> Those files are there
<jpds> !es > samuelg
<ubottu> samuelg, please see my private message
<nickrud> AngryElf, pm?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: he was asking about the contents of the file.....
<oCean_> TakeABow: ok
<TakeABow> Oh
<Speeder> bbeeppoopp because I do not have windows installed
<AngryElf> sure
<TakeABow> What should be in the contents?
<TheFunkbomb> I see the servers are fixed :)
<oCean_> TakeABow: now see if the module files are actually there, and nothing is broken
<TakeABow> What are the module files?
<bbeebboopp> oh I have another idea Speeder maybe because you don't have the ntfs package installed...
<oCean_> TakeABow: see if /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so is there
<TheFunkbomb> Here is my question from last night.  Every time I try to switch windows, my computer freezes up
<elops> ty
<TakeABow> Yes, that file is there.
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, in menu GParted -> "Show features" should show you if you can work with NTFS
<oCean_> TakeABow: ok. Just to make sure, because we might have misunderstood each other: In /etc/apache2 there are 2 directories modules-available and modules-enabled
<ldiamond> is it safe to send the output of dmesg to someone?
<ball> ldiamond: relatively, yes.
<TakeABow> Yes
<oCean_> TakeABow: the files in mods-enabled are links to mods-available. So, the php.load and php.conf *need* to be in /etc/apache/mods-enabled
<TakeABow> There are two directories
<Speeder> yeah, it is that, gparted here do not do anything with ntfs
<Speeder> what I call on apt-get to fix that?
<Dulak> ldiamond dmesg doesn't give out any sensitive info
<TakeABow> Yes they are in mods-enabled
<jeniboy> kann ich auch deutsch reden?
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, the best thing is to run synaptic: System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<TheFunkbomb> what is the command to remove a modprobe
<oCean_> TakeABow: ok, if you do "grep -i include /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | grep mods"
<jeniboy> hi
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, then in "quick search" type ntfs
<TakeABow> What, type that into the terminal?
<oCean_> TakeABow: that should return a line to include the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load and *.conf files
<jeniboy> everybody speak german?
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, then mark both ntfsprogs and ntfsdoc for installation and off you go
<TakeABow> "Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load
<TakeABow> Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf
<Speeder> thank you bbeebboopp!
<bastidrazor> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Speeder> and jack!
<bbeebboopp> yw Speeder ;)
<oCean_> TakeABow: that's ok. So everything is setup for apache to load php5. Now stop: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<oCean_> then start, "/etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<ldiamond> Does anyone here know how I can use a remote controller to control my PC? I have a logitech remote thats all setup, I installed LIRC, but is there some kind of application to help configure?
<TakeABow> Then what?
<oCean_> TakeABow: clear your browser's cache
<miik> if i play fullscreen game, does the screensaver start?
<oCean_> TakeABow: and browse to any .php file. It should work
<nickrud> miik, depends on whether or not the game turns off the screensaver
<miik> oh
<radvenspiit> exit
<TakeABow> It said
<TakeABow> Permission denies when I tried to start it back up
<Titan8990> TakeABow: you have to use sudo
<oCean_> TakeABow: use "sudo" before the command
<TakeABow> Okay
<oCean_> TakeABow: clear cache?
<markus_> hallo
<TakeABow> Cleared the cache. It still trys to save the file
<oCean_> TakeABow: arg! That must be in your browser? Apache is ok now, definitely
<TakeABow> :S
<Titan8990> TakeABow: and you are navigating you: http://yourIP/file.php    or something similar?
<TakeABow> Im just going to the file
<TakeABow> Then opening in firefox
<Titan8990> firefox can't open a php file alone, it needs a web browser such as apache to interpret and host it
<Titan8990> you have to navigate to it from the webserver
<TakeABow> Im confused
<TakeABow> Please explain?
 * oCean_ is *getting* confused
<TakeABow> Right
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TakeABow> So how should I be opening this .php files?
<Titan8990> TakeABow: you should navigate to it on your webserver
<Titan8990> TakeABow: name it file.php and place it in /var/www
<TakeABow> Okay
<chi_> jo hi, i have an access point on my desktop running... how can i check the mac-adresses of cennected devices? without useing wireshark or something
<Titan8990> TakeABow: then go to: localhost/file.php
<chi_> ?
<elops> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't have a default location for the rules, you have to create the startup script yourself and script the rules
<oCean_> Titan8990: it's not on his webserver??
<LogicHoleFlaw> what's the easiest way to determine what version of ubuntu is installed at the commandline? something like uname?
<cwillu> chi_, arp might do something, or the access point's configuration page might tell you
<engemec> hi everybody
<rainmanp7> Is there a way to turn on dma on a harddrive ? becasue bios says it's at udma 4 thank you
<rainmanp7> hello
<cwillu> LogicHoleFlaw, lsb-release -a
<engemec> Everybody know Remastersys?
<Titan8990> oCean_: he was apparently clicking on the .php in nautilus and then opening with firefox
<chi_> cwillu, thanks i ll read up arp!  there is no configuration page since its an software AC-link
<Speeder> how I instal ntfsprogs? synatic and apt-get are both saying that this do not exist...
<Titan8990> oCean_: so it is, but he wasn't viewing it that way
<cwillu> rainmanp7,  sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<oCean_> Titan8990: :/
<rainmanp7> checking give sec
<cwillu> rainmanp7, to check, type man hdparm to read how to set it (be careful though, if it's not running in dma mode, there may be a reason for it)
<oCean_> Titan8990: ok, I really need something stronger than coffee now
<engemec> I have a doubt about remastersys. I would like to add some wallpapers with my recoverydvd.
<bbeebboopp> LogicHoleFlaw, cat /etc/issue
<|HSO|SadiQ> can anyone help me bind a mouse button in Teamspeak in Push To Talk...mouse key is not recodnised :(
<stdin> elops: you can use ufw to configure iptables
<Speeder> bbeebboopp how I install ntfsprogs?
<TakeABow> How do you make MySQL users and databases?
<stdin> elops: that's already setup to start at boot
<chi_> cwillu, thanks  arp does the trick, very fine... =)
<bbeebboopp> I already told you Speeder use synaptic...
<rainmanp7> /dev/sda1: ATA       WDC WD400BB-00CF  02.0
<Speeder> bbeebboopp it is not showing there
<rainmanp7> yes i used sdparm and it jsut gives me a report thingy ;)
<Titan8990> TakeABow: I recommend installing phpmyadmin
<TheFunkbomb> I wish I could figure out why different windows keep freezing on me
<Titan8990> TakeABow: it is a GUI web interface for managing mysql and mysql users
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, in synaptic, quick search type "ntfs"
<Titan8990> TakeABow: or you can type: mysql -u root -p
<TakeABow> i'm not sure, i installed mysql 5 earlier and set it all up
<Titan8990> TakeABow: you can view mysql commands on the mysql documentation page
<TakeABow> but i've only ever used mysql with pHpMyAdmin before
<engemec> TakeABow: do you have some problem with php, mysql, phpmyadmin, apache?
<Speeder> bbeebboopp results are: libntfs-3g23, libparted1.7-1, ntfs-3g, parted all them already installed
<Titan8990> TakeABow: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Titan8990> TakeABow: then from webbrowser: localhost/phpmyadmin
<Jack_Sparrow> elops In here if You dont mind
<engemec> TakeABow a i have a good link.
<bbeebboopp> what ubuntu version do you have Speeder? anyway, ntfs-3g is good ;)
<Speeder> ntfs-3g how I use it?
<rainmanp7> hello ?
<Speeder> I want to copy entire partition and only gparted do it that I know of...
<rainmanp7> ty cwillu
<Speeder> how I check ubuntu version?
<Jack_Sparrow> elops did the answer from stdin handle your question
<Jack_Sparrow> Speeder lsb_release  -a
<bbeebboopp> wait Speeder ... you want to copy the whole partition ? sector by sector ? or file by file ?
<tavi> i have on a site a lot of pictures ...and i cannot see all ....only few...how i can see all?
<elops> Jack_Sparrow: am looking at it now
<Speeder> 8.04 Hardy
<rainmanp7> Version = System->About
<engemec> TakeABow: see it! http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<bbeebboopp> you can upgrade to 8.10 intrepid Speeder ...
<Speeder> hummm :(
<Speeder> imascrewed then :/
<bbeebboopp> anyways Speeder, do you want to copy the partition sector by sector, or file by file ??
<ldiamond> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<engemec> Speeder! I advise that you continue with 8.04
<bbeebboopp> and no, you're not screwed Speeder
<Speeder> whatever bbeebboopp, but the result must be a ntfs partition with the same files and same size
<ldiamond> Is there an easy way (apt-get ?) to upgrade my kernell from -9 to -11
<rainmanp7> engemec can't he do the 8.4 thing and then move to 8.10 ?
<Speeder> I am screwed if I need to upgrade to 8.10
<tavi> someone help me?
<alex^> hello, im wondering if anyone could shed any light on my iowait 100% issue - http://pastebin.com/m1e75b255 --- while running SQL and doing inserts into a table, often, (once every 10k inserts) i notice the system spike in iowait to 100% for a 5-6 seconds, WITHOUT any bi or bo being used .... im running ubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.27-7 .... anyone have any suggestions on what could be causing this?
<bbeebboopp> then there's a better way Speeder you can use ntfsclone (or something like that)... wait I'm looking for some info
<lesshaste> can anyone tell me how to get the links to work at http://www.seftonparkschools.bristol.sch.uk/ ?
<Titan8990> Speeder: you can use dd
<engemec> rainmanp7: yes
<Speeder> what is dd?
<melt01> could someone assist me in uninstalling and reinstalling my sound card driver?
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, use ntfsclone it's wonderful
<bbeebboopp> don't use dd Speeder ;) ;)
<Titan8990> Speeder: it copies disks, partitions, or files, bit for bit
<Titan8990> Speeder: it is slow but reliable
<bbeebboopp> ntfsclone is better suited for his task
<jatt> hi I want to use my laptop for a presentation with an external projector which package should I install so I can redirect the video from my laptop to the projector?
<engemec> Ubuntu 8.10 have some upgrades, but 8.04 is a LTS version
<Speeder> erm
<ibmuser> I have a problem with poor performance of my wireless adapter in ubuntu . Though it works seemlessly in windows ...
<Gnea> Speeder: it's a utility that passes any kind of data from one point to another - not good for large installations
<ibmuser> Any pointers guys ?
<Speeder> when I tried to use ntfs clone it asked mt to type apt-get install ntfsprogs
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, type ntfsclone in a terminal to see if it's installed
<Speeder> but when I do that apt-get says that ntfsprogs do not exist
<Gnea> Speeder: so type it
<Titan8990> !info metasploit
<ubottu> Package metasploit does not exist in intrepid
<Titan8990> !info metasploit-framework
<ubottu> Package metasploit-framework does not exist in intrepid
<Gnea> Speeder: are you sure you typed it correctly?
<bbeebboopp> ntfsprogs DO exist Speeder !!!!
<Titan8990> !metasploit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metasploit
<engemec> When you change to release version......, i don't advise, but you can chose.
<Speeder> I typed it correctly
<Speeder> already checked 5 times
<Speeder> and checked with synaptic
<chi_> Speeder,  then u gotta check your sources.list
<Speeder> both apt-get and synaptic says that ntfsprogs do not exist
<melt01> could someone assist me in uninstalling and reinstalling my sound card driver? it's an sblive and im not really sure how to go about it
<stdin> !info ntfsprogs
<Speeder> :/
<TheFunkbomb> Ever since I started UFW, when I try to access my email account, I get this message that says something like, "Firefox has detected a loop that will never connect"
<jatt> hi I want to use my laptop for a presentation with an external projector which package should I install so I can redirect the video from my laptop to the projector?
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, copy and paste : sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Gnea> !info ntfsprogs hardy
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<engemec> Guys, i'm using remastersys. I would like to add some wallpapers, but i don't know how.
<bbeebboopp> it has to exist, I used ntfsclone on hardy some while ago
<Speeder> bbeebboopp:  done it, result: ntfs is not avaible, another package references it, to it may exist.
<Speeder> so it
<engemec> Is this easy!
<tavi> aloooooooooooooo???????? someone help me?
<Gnea> !ask > tavi
<engemec> tavi: what's you problem?
<ubottu> tavi, please see my private message
<Speeder> ntfsprogs*
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, I can't believe it!
<Gnea> Speeder: could you please pastebin your sources.list?
<tavi> i asked once!!!!
<Speeder> where are sources.list?
<tavi> i have a site where are pictures and i can't see all
<lstarnes> Speeder: /etc/apt/sources.list
<engemec> tavi: here..... don't have order!
<tavi> are a lot and i can see only few
<tavi> ?
<Titan8990> Speeder: /etc/apt
<engemec> /etc/apt
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Speeder> it is empty
<Speeder> wtf
<Gnea> tavi: how is that an Ubuntu issue?
<tavi> don't have order?
<bbeebboopp> empty Speeder ???
<tavi> well ...is a firefox issue
<bastidrazor> Speeder; you typed it wrong if it is empty.
<Speeder> yeah
<Titan8990> Speeder: check again, probably speleed it wrong
<tavi> that is open source
<Speeder> checked
<Titan8990> err spelled
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, type : cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> Speeder: okay, that's a problem. can you open synaptic?
<chi_> Speeder,  ls /etc/apt
<Speeder> I guess that this translated distro messed something else...
<lianimator> is there a way to take screenshot with a menu open?
<Gnea> bbeebboopp: he just did...
<Speeder> I can open synaptic, and it lists the packages and all...
<rainmanp7> Ok so if i use sdparm and want a simple command line to enable 1-4 udma on the hard drive what would that be please? thank you
<engemec> tavi, you need explain more
<engemec> tavi: yu have a website.
<melt01> could someone assist me in uninstalling and reinstalling my sound card driver? it's an sblive and im not really sure how to go about it..sorry if it's a terrible n00b question
<pike_> lianimator: i use gimp for taking timed screenshots etc
<Speeder> aaah
<Speeder> it is source.list
<Speeder> not sources
<Gnea> Speeder: okay, what about the software sources?
<Speeder> on my machine
<Speeder> wtf
<FloodBot2> Speeder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi> is a site on internet whit a lot of pictires
<Titan8990> melt01: what is the issue you are having?
<tavi> i can't see all only few
<engemec> Could you give the address?
<DarkTerror> Can anyone help me set up my Wireless connection? :-s
<tavi> and down say ready after page is loaded
<laprice> I'm trying to install some local packages and pointing /etc/apt/sources.list at a local directory but apt-get update Ign's the Packages.gz
<Gnea> Speeder: sounds like something got mistyped at some point. mv /etc/apt/source.list /etc/apt/sources.list  and try to install again
<tavi> engemec: who me? send the adress?
<Speeder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110367/
<Gnea> tavi: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Titan8990> laprice: you don't point it at a local directory, use the dpkg command to install .deb that are on your local machine
<Titan8990> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Titan8990> bah, no links
<tarimari> http://kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php
<melt01> Titan8990: earlier today, i began getting a long, nonstop constant beep noise in my headphones/speakers....if i adjust the volume level low enough the beep goes away...if i reset the volume to max it comes back... im not having this issue in windows so i assume the driver malfunctioned
<n00balien> looking for help with VLC/mplayer/xine/totem when in Full screen mode randomly (at first i thought it was the AVi clip but it freezes in diffrent places) my video freezes for 5 secs, audio continues and video catchs up in sync can someone help
<tavi> Gnea: on the launchpad on section firefox says ask on #ubuntu
<engemec> tavi: you (tavi) have a site? Isn't it?
<razor2006> Good Afternoon.  I'm having some issues with my sound card.  Can anyone please lend some advice as to how to fully uninstall ALSA so that I can reinstall it to resolve my issue?  If you don't know, just say so, it's okay, I just need an answer.
<tavi> no is not mine is on the internet
<tavi> i visit him
<engemec> hum.
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, looks okay :| what do you think Gnea ?
<melt01> razor2006: im in the same boat
<negge> My server suddenly locked up and I wasn't able to do anything with it, the last line in /var/log/syslog was this: "kernel: [2386780.275626] hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21". What just happened?
<Titan8990> Have you tried adjusting you sound configuration in System -> Preferences -> sound/volume control?
<engemec> tavi: you can see with other web browser?
<Titan8990> !audio | melt01
<ubottu> melt01: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tavi> engemec: i do not have another web browser
<chi_> bbeebboopp, he needs to do apt update after moving the sources.list... i guess
<melt01> Titan8990: everything seems fine there
<n00balien> looking for help with VLC/mplayer/xine/totem when in Full screen mode randomly (at first i thought it was the AVi clip but it freezes in diffrent places) my video freezes for 5 secs, audio continues and video catchs up in sync can someone help
<razor2006> Titan8990: yeah, i'm having a strange issue
<elops> stdin: still here?
<Gnea> Speeder: any luck yet?
<Titan8990> melt01: check that sound troubleshooting link
<elops> stdin: I didnt didn't know about that
<AmaroKeN> Oh noes, my harddrives bugged once again ><
<elops> stdin: so i juts wrote my own stuff
<engemec> hum..... try with other web browser first
<razor2006> Titan8990: my audio output is a high pitched beep, not sure what may be causing it, It's quite strange.  I've gone through all troubleshooting steps I can possibly think of.
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how I can get my kernel from -9 to -11? (Intrepid)
<bbeebboopp> why is that chi_ ? I'm confused :|
<engemec> Opera for example!
<Gnea> ldiamond: enable proposed updates
<razor2006> Titan8990: The only other thing at this point I can possibly think of is to remove and reinstall ALSA, however, I'm not sure how to go about it without causing detrimental damage.
<chi_> bbeebboopp,  na because if his aptitude didnt have any sources list for some time, it might be horrobly out of date
<melt01> Titan8990: right, right....i didnt found anything specific to my problem there earlier, so now im just trying to figure out how uninstall and reinstall the sound driver to see if that does anything
<engemec> tavi: sometimes, when a i have a trouble with firefox, i prefer use Opera or Samonkey
<stdin> elops: you can just add rules to it, look at "man ufw" for usage info
<tavi> engemec: i do not have them
<bbeebboopp> have you done your updates regularly Speeder ? when did you install Ubuntu?
<ldiamond> Gnea, where do I enable that?
<Speeder> I just did apt-get update
<Titan8990> melt01: that was the 2nd step in that troubleshooting article that you didn't look at
<n00balien> looking for help with VLC/mplayer/xine/totem when in Full screen mode randomly (at first i thought it was the AVi clip but it freezes in diffrent places) my video freezes for 5 secs, audio continues and video catchs up in sync can someone help
<tavi> engemec: so how i resolve that?
<Titan8990> melt01: sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Speeder> I do not know when this thing got installed
<Gnea> ldiamond: System->Administration->Software Sources
<engemec> tavi: you can make downlod, www.opera.com
<melt01> Titan8990: thank you so much
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, now try sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<mmm4m5m> Question: .cab archives (cabinet files) won't open in Archive Manager. What to do? 'cabextract' package already installed.
<tavi> eng no i do not like opera
<Speeder> bbeebboopp: nothing :/
<Gnea> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Heliodor> Any rep yet for KDE 4.2?
<Speeder> seemly my ubuntu dislike ntfsprogs
<bastidrazor> Speeder is using a spin off of Ubuntu.. Muslim edition. many 3rd party repo's in the sources.list.
<ldiamond> Gnea, it is enabled
<razor2006> Titan8890: I will try the same thing you just advised melt01 to try, hopefully it will assist me as well.
<Gnea> bastidrazor: ...
<sky_> anyone know about program like Hyper CAM ?
<bbeebboopp> sure bastidrazor ??? where did you get your installation CD Speeder ???
<Gnea> ldiamond: update and upgrade
<sky_> i want record my desktop :)
<ldiamond> Gnea, I did
<chi_> speeder do you find any packages with your apt-get or aptitude?
<|HSO|SadiQ> anyone skilled with TeamSpeak and unrecodnised mouse buttons here???
<ldiamond> Gnea, still have 2.6.27-9
<Gnea> ldiamond: it should install 11 now
<Heliodor> Hellou
 * razor2006 thanks Titan8890 for his assistance.
<ian_> hi all  could someone help me install some nivida drivers,  i get black screen from the ubuntu ones
 * razor2006 waves goodbye!
<Gnea> ldiamond: well, it should tell you to reboot
<engemec> tavi: this is a trouble, do you remember the address? i try see it here and analyze and think about it.
<Heliodor> Hello, any repository for KDE 4.2 yet?
<sky_> help me please -_-
<elops> stdin" thanks
<tavi> engemec: sure i have
<Speeder> well, apt-get and synaptic find everything that I want, but ntfsprogs
<tavi> http://galeriesteaua.uv.ro/
<engemec> please..... give me.
<tavi> engemec: i pasted there
<engemec> one moment.
<sky_> I want program like HyperCam for recording desktop :)
<elops> stdin: anything else you suggest?
<tavi> engemec: ok
<Gnea> sky_: please open a terminal and type this:  apt-cache search record desktop
<sky_> oh rlly
<skank> ciao
<skank> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> elops: there are some GUI applications to configure iptables too Firestarter and Guarddog are two of them
<HUNTER_byte> How do I flash DNS?
<elops> thansk!!!
<Gnea> HUNTER_byte: you don't.
<Gnea> !ru | HUNTER_byte
<ubottu> HUNTER_byte: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<disappearedng> hey is there a way for me to reinstall nautilus?
<n00balien> looking for help with VLC/mplayer/xine/totem when in Full screen mode randomly (at first i thought it was the AVi clip but it freezes in diffrent places) my video freezes for 5 secs, audio continues and video catchs up in sync can someone help
<bbeebboopp> Speeder, how about installing 8.10? :)
<HUNTER_byte> How to flash DNS? It appears it keeps using the old IP(cached) and won't update it from the DNS server.
<Speeder> bbeebboopp the machine is not mine :/ I can not do that untill the owner come back
<ian_> hi all  could someone help me install some nivida drivers,  i get black screen from the ubuntu ones
<skank> ciao
<bbeebboopp> how about using a liveCD then Speeder ???
<skank> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hatter243> HUNTER_byte, ubuntu doesn't cache dns entries unless you installed a dns server
<Speeder> ntfsprogs website is offline?
<Speeder> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ << can someone check if that is really offline or is my computer?
<ikonia> Speeder: it's dead
<|HSO|SadiQ> disappearedng, sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<gmathews> Speeder: it doesnt work
<bbeebboopp> indeed it's out Speeder
<invisibill> Greetings:  Can anyone tell me how to access the tomcat manager app on an intrepid workstation?  I've added a user with role manager and admin but keep getting login popup.
<bbeebboopp> anybody knows if ntfs clone is on ubuntu's 8.10 live CD ?
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. anyone able to point me in the direction for setting up a split horizon dns with bind,, but where it inherits the main .com domain from an external dns(our offsite webserver) and then ovverides certain host names, such as the hostname for the smtp host to an internal network address(where we have it set to the webserver when out on the road.
<nbkhwjm> anyone have a an IBM Laptop with the NumLock Key issue?
<nbkhwjm> Where it switches to numbers if you hit caps lock...
<Speeder> someone know in what reposiroty is ntfsprogs?
<Pici> Speeder: main
<rainmanp7> what's the command to fire up the root comand terminal ?
<Pici> !sudo | rainmanp7
<ubottu> rainmanp7: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rainmanp7> ty
<ePax> What is Exim smtp and how do i remove it?
<nbkhwjm> Remember that Ubuntu does not have a "root: account in the traditional sense...
<Titan8990> It has it you just can't directly log in to it
<rainmanp7> Thank you
<nbkhwjm> you can re-enable it, but it is not recommend...
<Dulak> if you have to get a root shell you can use sudo -i
<rainmanp7> that's what i need lol to fire up a terminal under root
<Dulak> no need to enable root login for a shell
<ian_> hi all  could someone help me install some nivida drivers,  i get black screen from the ubuntu ones
<dreamy> crdlb: hi
<dreamy> crdlb: you there?
<jose> helloo everybody
<codazoda> Hi
<codazoda> My audio stops working pretty regularly.  Sometimes killing all "pulseaudio" processes solves the problems.  Sometimes pulseaudio isn't running.  I've struggled with it for months, tried dozens of solutions, nothing fixes it permanently.  Can I uninstall PulseAudio completely?  If so, which package?
<what_if> what is the meta package name ofr kde 3.X, or is that no longer?
<what_if> has it all been moved to 4.X ?
<biyinglei> 你好
<crdlb> dreamy: yes?
<Magnusmagnus> (Wubi ubuntu installation) while in ubuntu, I accidentally deleted the windows' boot manager, and had to pop in the vista CD to repair it.. When it was done fixing, ubuntu was removed from the list, or was never put in it. Does anyone know how to recover ubuntu to the Windows' boot manager list? I installed ubuntu via the Wubi
<Rebootia> anyone need help ???
<caracuri> when i launch vncviewer i see a gray window
<Speeder> how I fix my source.list?
<Rebootia> im a Unix specialist for like 30 years
<cbwcjw> Thats twice my age!!! lol
<Rebootia> caracuri: try a reboot
<dreamy> crdlb: im done with making my research to make m6 ly work (thanks) ..
<Rebootia> Speeder: Try a reboot
<Rebootia> just do a reboot dude
<Rebootia> reboot everything
<Speeder> Rebootia stfu
<dreamy> crdlb: all i had to do was to make a search with "m6 ly propper for gaming" .. then alot of documents sayd that the gpu is weak
<caracuri> the server or the client?
<Speeder> And format your HD
<Rebootia> caracuri: the server must be rebooted
<gael> ubuntu fr ?
<Speeder> caracuri he is kidding
<Speeder> caracuri wait for someone else to awnser
<ian_> Did i tell anyone i got my new 24'' dell monitor ?
<Rebootia> Speeder: No im not kiddin JUST REBOOT THAT BITCH
<Rebootia> ian_: Reboot it
<ian_> lol
<Rebootia> ian_: or try a clean install
<Rebootia> witc hNO drivers
<codazoda> When I try to uninstall pulseaudio, it says "To be removed" followed by "ubuntu-desktop".  This makes me nervous.  Can I uninstall pulseaudio?
<Rebootia> codazoda:
<Rebootia> try a reboot
<Ethos> guys, how do I change my password on ubuntu server ffs
<jafn> hi all
<razor2006> Titan8890: Can you assist me with one more thing?
<Ethos> ive used passwd about 2-3 times now and it says it's changed... but it hasn't lol
<jafn> can somebody enter this address
<codazoda> Rebootia: A reboot solves the problem, but it will be back.  And I'm tired of rebooting all the time.
<Rebootia> jafn: i did
<Rebootia> i also did a reboot
<Rebootia> it workd for me
<razor2006> Titan8890: What commmands do I need to run to uninstall/reinstall ALSA from my Ubuntu CD?
<jafn> www.reingsys.dnsalias.com
<Rebootia> codazoda: reboot again man
<jafn> and tell me what it says
<Rebootia> or try to keep it in a bootloop
<razor2006> Or anyone else who may know, what commands do I need to run to uninstall/reinstall ALSA from my Ubuntu CD?
<Rebootia> it says a website cannot be displayed
<codazoda> Rebootia: Based on your handle, I assume that's your solution to everything?
<Rebootia> but when i reboot it works
<razor2006> After its mounted and what not obviously :)
<Rebootia> codazoda: no man
<Rebootia> i also do clean installs with drivers
<Speeder> codazoda  stop elieving rebootia
<Rebootia> Speeder: you hating me
<Rebootia> for my unix knowlegde
<Speeder> Rebootia you are just a troll
<codazoda> Yeah, I don't believe him.
<Rebootia> troll? i tought ur system...:S
<razor2006> Speeder: Do you know what I need to do to uninstall/reinstall ALSA from my Ubuntu CD?
<Speeder> razor no
<Rebootia> razor2006: try to get it from terminal
<adam__> does anyone here have any knowledge installing/testing coreboot?
<Rebootia> .sudo apt-get install ALSA*
<Rebootia> loosdrechtttt: try a reboot
<loosdrechtttt> i have a hNO driver isntalled now
<Rebootia> or a clean install on ur dell shit
<razor2006> Rebootia: Well the thing is, my internet connection is dial-up, so the 18MB download will take forever.
<loosdrechtttt> now my client won't reboot
<Rebootia> loosdrechtttt: try a clean install with hNO drivers on it
<Pici> Rebootia: This is a support channel, please stop
<Rebootia> Pici: im helping dude
<razor2006> Rebootia: It'd be much easier to reinstall from disc if I could, but I don't know the necessary commands
<Pici> Rebootia, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<Rebootia> ask loosdrechtttt
<kub^^> hi i have a small issue with intrepid, i cant seem to find where to rename my host. i've read that doing it in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname messes sudo. gksudo network-admin just runs then disapears
<Rebootia> loosdrechtttt: how many times did i help you ?
<Rebootia> 1000?
<loosdrechtttt> 1?
<Rebootia> 100000?
<Rebootia> lol
<FloodBot2> Rebootia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rebootia> codazoda: tried to reinstall it ?
<razor2006> Can anyone assist?  It is out of the question for me to download the install for ALSA, I need to uninstall/reinstall from my Ubuntu CD, does anyone know the commands?
<ian_> could someone help me install some nivida drivers,  i get black screen from the ubuntu ones
<Rebootia> razoir
<Rebootia> form your terminal
<Rebootia> use the following command
<razor2006> okay
<Rebootia> sudo apt-get install alsa*
<razor2006> okay
<Rebootia> good luck
<Rebootia> ;)
<Arrick> !apache2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2
<Rebootia> ian_: try do download them form nvidia website
<Rebootia> or try the hNO drivers
<Arrick> well aint that a crock, it was there the other day
<Speeder> SOMEONE HERE CAN HElP ME FIX MY REPOSITOREIS WITHOUT FUCKING UPDATE UBUNTU?
<kub^^> !network-admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-admin
<razor2006> Rebootia: It's trying to download it :(
<Rebootia> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<Rebootia> razor2006: it doesnt download it at all ?
<kub^^> hi i have a small issue with intrepid, i cant seem to find where to rename my host. i've read that doing it in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname messes sudo. gksudo network-admin just runs then disapears
<Rebootia> !rebootia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rebootia
<razor2006> Rebootia: It begins to but the problem is on my connection it would literally take me 24 hours to download the package
<Speeder> >.<
<Speeder> so
<Speeder> can omeone help me?
<Rebootia> razor2006: then download it from somewhere else
<razor2006> Rebootia: Therefore I'd be best off to reinstall from my Ubuntu CD, which I have here, I just need to know how to.
<miik> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ -- free ubuntu pocket guide book, available as PDF
<adam__> whoa, pocketguide
<Rebootia> razor2006: then just run the setup from the cd
<adam__> im gonna print that right now
<razor2006> Rebootia: That's not going to help, I'm using dialup w/ ALSA's drivers so my speeds are literally like 1kb/s
<Rebootia> damn son
<Rebootia> you need to get urselfsome of that dsl man
<tom_eats_lives> think found a bug in gnome , xorg suddenly crashes here  Xorg.failsafe.log
<razor2006> Rebootia: I know, I can't afford it at the moment.
<razor2006> Rebootia: Today's been rough, I just wanna enjoy some music but I'm not having any luck
<killerboy> hi
<tom_eats_lives> link to xorg crash http://pastebin.com/m2635b52f
<Rebootia> razor2006: i can believe so
<razor2006> Rebootia: I don't know how to reinstall from cd-rom, and it's frustrating me incredibly
<ian_> Rebootia,  wat are nho drivers ?  no luck on google
<killerboy> how to communicate directly with my printer, tried cu and minicom, but they don't work
<helder_> Oo
<killerboy> i'd like to play with it's postscript interpreter
<helder_> ubuntu irc is freenode?
<homecable> http://joey.ath.cx/speedtest/index-php.html then msg me ur speeds :P thanks
<Pici> helder_: yes
<Speeder> freak
 * Speeder closes ubuntu irc then
<Solet> how can i fix /lib/libsepol.so.1? mount says "mount: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libsepol.so.1: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<Pici> homecable: Please don't, this is a support channel.
<Rebootia> ian_: hNO drivers are the drivers
<Rebootia> that make ur driver work
<homecable> thanks toy
<homecable> thanks you*
<razor2006> Rebootia: Do you know what commands I need to run in order to reinstall from CD?
<Rebootia> sort of main drivers
<Qwirky> Is there anyone who can help me with a wireless networking problem?
<Rebootia> razor2006: nope
<razor2006> Rebootia: Thanks anyway.
<tom_eats_lives> xorg suddenly crashes here is  Xorg.failsafe.log http://pastebin.com/m2635b52f
<Rebootia> thats not gonna work
<razor2006> Does anyone else know how to help?
<Rebootia> elkse try a new install with saving ur files
<dreamy> crdlb: ...just sayng thanks.
<killerboy> anybody? any clues?
<Rebootia> killerboy: whats up ?
<razor2006> Is there any way from term I can reinstall ALSA from my Ubuntu CD, not via download, without reinstalling Ubuntu entirely?
<Krissed> Greetings. uhmm i cant seem to connect with my 4965 agn wifi card in kubuntu.. it find other kinds of networks except my own..
<Killeroid> !ask | Qwirky
<ubottu> Qwirky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> razor2006: Reinstalling doesn't usually fix any issues.  Why do you think you need to?
<Rebootia> DOWNLOAD!
<ian_> help me install some nivida drivers,  i get black screen from the ubuntu ones
<Solet> does anyone know how to fix /lib/libsepol.so.1? mount says "mount: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libsepol.so.1: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<Rebootia> ian_: like i said, nvidia website
<killerboy> Rebootia, i'd like to know how to communicate directly with printer to play with it's poscscript interpreter, tired minicom and cu but they don't work.
<razor2006> Pici: I've tried all other troubleshooting steps I can find on the web.  It's driving me crazy.
<ian_> Rebootia, yer the ones that give me a black screen
<homecable> !ask | Killeroid
<ubottu> Killeroid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<homecable> heh
<Rebootia> killerboy: what error do you get?
<razor2006> Pici: I'm getting some ridiculous high pitched beep output on my speakers when I try to play any audio
<homecable> sweet
<Rebootia> ian_: are you using the correct ones ?
<Killeroid> homecable: ????
<razor2006> Pici: At this point the only other thing I can fathom is to remove and reinstall ALSA
<filmore> solet: what happens when you do `ls /lib/libsepol.so.1' ?
<tom_eats_lives> xorg suddenly crashes , running 8.10 , fully updated. here is  Xorg.failsafe.log http://pastebin.com/m2635b52f
<razor2006> Pici: It worked fine yesterday, and has for quite some time, now it's just going crazy.
<killerboy> Rebootia, from minicom?
<Rebootia> yes
<ldiamond> If I install ubuntu from the CD on the website, will I get kernel 2.6.27-11 or 2.6.27-9?
<Rebootia> or you dont get one at all ?
<ian_> Rebootia, have use all of them over a few days  same shit !
<Rebootia> ldiamond: last one
<Rebootia> if you choose last version
<filmore> ldiamond: which version number are you downloading?
<Pici> ian_, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<homecable> ldiamond if its 8.4 you wont
<ian_> shit
<razor2006> Pici: Can you help?
<homecable> you need to have 8.11
<ldiamond> filmore, 8.10
<homecable> to get it
<Rebootia> ian_: are you installing them correctly
<homecable> you need to have 8.10
<Rebootia> try to installand direcctly a reboot
<Rebootia> 8.10 will do
<razor2006> Can anyone help!?!?!?!
<razor2006> Please!?!?!?!?
<homecable> 8.10 2.6.27-9-server
<ldiamond> 8.10 includes 2.6.27-11? So I shouldnt be installing it using the CD I got from the mail (this one has -9 I suppose)
<killerboy> after writing any character to minicom: Minicom: Device disappeared, aborting!
<wolfey> hello, how can i clean previously unfinsihed packages from apt-get ?
<Rebootia> ldiamond: -9
<Rebootia> not -11
<homecable> you can upgrade it
<Rebootia> wolvey moment
<wolfey> i tried installing jdk docs and now i cant install anything
 * razor2006 sits down and weeps.
<homecable> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<killerboy> Rebootia, after writing any character to minicom: Minicom: Device disappeared, aborting!
<Pici> razor2006: You should be able to add the cdrom as asorce from System>Administration>Software sources
<Qwirky> I am having trouble connecting to my network. I have an atheros wireless card, and I managed to get it working with ndiswrapper. However, when I try to connect to a network using wicd, the status bar goes back and forth between 'SSID: validating authentication' and 'None: validating authentication' I am also unable to get a wired connection
<Rebootia> killerboy: try a new install for minicom
<Rebootia> and use the download from terminal
<Pici> razor2006: *As a source.
<razor2006> Pici: Let me try.
<killerboy> Rebootia, new install? you mean download minicom directly from it's page instead of ubuntu package?
<Pici> razor2006: You may want to remove the web based repositories to ease your connection.  Then just: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Speeder> how I fugre what file apt-get is using as repository?
<Pici> Speeder: /etc/apt/sources.list
<razor2006> Pici: Let me give that a shot.
<Pici> !repos | Speeder ]
<ubottu> Speeder ]: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dillizar> any news bout fixing the damn flash
<whitedox> In avidemux, I have put marker A and B at the beginning and end of the clip I want. Now how do I get rid of the rest? Or how do I put my selected clip in a new video file?.
<tom_eats_lives> xorg suddenly crashes , have to reboot, running 8.10 , fully updated. here is  Xorg.failsafe.log http://pastebin.com/m2635b52f
<ian_> Rebootia,  i dont have a clue, new to this, pos agp problem
<Qwirky> Hmm...nevermind, apparently it's working now...
<wolfey> how can i remove packages that 'need to be installed' i tried installing jdk docs and now i cant install anything
<wolfey> i dont need those docs
<wolfey> i just want to clean apt-get
<homecable> !ubottu msg tom_eats_lives google.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wolfey> it says i must download them and press ENTER, every time
<Solet> filmore: it returns '/lib/libsepol.so.1' if i ls it, but if i cat it i get I/O error
<homecable> !ubottu msg homecable test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Speeder> Pici it is not this file, it does not even exist
<homecable> !ubottu homecable test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<homecable> !ubottu help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu help
<Pici> !msgthebot | homecable '
<ubottu> homecable ': Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<razor2006> Pici: How do i remove the web based repositories?
<killerboy> ok, i'll try to do it, thanks
<filmore> solet: what about `less /lib/libsepol.so.1' ?
<Pici> Speeder: It should.  Are you running Ubuntu?
<razor2006> Pici: From System>Administration>Software sources?
<Speeder> Yea
<filmore> solet: should give a bunch of garbly-gook binary stuff
<Speeder> I am running ubuntu 8.04
<wolfey> razor2006: well all repositories are under /etc/apt/source.list ? you comment it or remvoe there, and apt-get update
<tom_eats_lives> homecable,  i do not know the "bug/error" therefore google is useless.
<Speeder> but seemly his ap-get was edited
<Solet> filmore: read error (press RETURN)
<wolfey> sources.list?
<jwm> ?
<rk_> i dont know if this is a bug to report it, when i unninstall samba-common, it also want to unninstall ubuntu-desktop.... is that the way it should be?
<Pici> Speeder: Filenames and paths are case sensitive, make sure it is all lowercase
<nickrud> Speeder, /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jwm> I have a question about managing user profiles
<wolfey> rk no samba no desktop! ;) joking
<crdlb> dreamy: ok, it's too bad it's a laptop, so you can't upgrade it
<tom_eats_lives> xorg suddenly crashes here is  Xorg.failsafe.log http://pastebin.com/m2635b52f
<rk_> wolfey, ubuntu-desktop isnt the meta-package for all the gnome stuff?
<jwm> Is anyone adept at manging users and groups?
<wolfey> rk_: i think it is:)
<rk_> i mean, why is a dependecy... and why it want to unninstall it
<nickrud> rk_, not just gnome, but all the stuff ubuntu figures should be in a useful desktop machine
<filmore> solet: sounds like you're more sever problems than a bad install. :-/     if you haven't backed up your critical data recently, do so. (odds are it'll all be fine, but ALWAYS keep recent backups just in case)
<Chris1980>  
<rk_> nickrud,  so its a bug that it want to unninstall the package when i unninstall samba-common?
<nickrud> rk_, don't worry about the package ubuntu-desktop being removed; it's just a list of packages. If you remove the list, you don't remove the packages themselves.
<wolfey> how can i clean unfinished packages from apt-get?
<Solet> filmore: it's a persistant SD boot from a live image, trying to get crap working before i install for real
<Krissed> Does anyone know if intel 4965 AGN wifi card is supported native in kubuntu ?
<Solet> i'll just remake the image
<nickrud> rk_, I wouldn't think so
<rk_> I know, but should i report that as a bug?
<jwm> how can I make USB ports inaccessible to a given user?
<killerboy> Rebootia, sorry, still getting same error
<rk_> ok :)
<pyro2927> has anyone had trouble with the arrow keys when using VMWare?
<filmore> solet: ahhhh, ok. what does adding the `-l' flag to ls do? `ls -l /lib/libsepol.so.1'
<wolfey> krissed new intel cards are supported only in newest release, need .27 kernel
<wolfey> i had to use beta two months ago
<rk_> and in the same line.... is there any metapackage for all the gnome stuff?
<nickrud> rk_, just be aware, when you upgrade to the next release you'll probably want ubuntu-desktop installed to get the latest and greatest stuff ubuntu thinks should be in a desktop :)
<Solet> filmore: sorry already booted down and jumping back into origional non persistant image
<jwm> It's as if I'm writing in white on a white background
<filmore> solet: ok :)
<Krissed> wolfey i just installed kubuntu so its a .27 core.. and i can find the networks just not my own.. its quite odd..
<rk_> :)
<Magnusmagnus> (Wubi ubuntu installation) while in ubuntu, I accidentally deleted the windows' boot manager, and had to pop in the vista CD to repair it.. When it was done fixing, ubuntu was removed from the list, or was never put in it. Does anyone know how to recover ubuntu to the Windows' boot manager list? I installed ubuntu via the Wubi
<wolfey> Krissed: hm :)
<tom_eats_lives> can some one kick homecable he is trying to make me run "dangerous scripts"
<Krissed> wolf2385 i suppose i should try with no encryption on the router to begin with a bit later..
<codazoda> Pulse Audio is uninstalled.  My sound is working like a champ.  Woot!
<kub^^> hi i have a small issue with intrepid, i cant seem to find where to rename my host. i've read that doing it in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname messes sudo. gksudo network-admin just runs then disapears
<wolfey> Magnusmagnus: somethign like http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Titan8990> !info build-essential | [tggrBot]
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Pici> !hostname | kub^^
<ubottu> kub^^: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Krissed> Magnusmagnus i did the same... well using wubi.. id guess you should try installing lilo
<wolfey> Magnusmagnus: you boot ubuntu cd
<wolfey> go to command line
<wolfey> and reinstall grub
<jwm> users and groups help anyone?
<kub^^> ty pici
<whitedox> In avidemux, I have put marker A and B at the beginning and end of the clip I want. Now how do I get rid of the rest? Or how do I put my selected clip in a new video file?.
<Magnusmagnus> Alright, ill try it now
<Magnusmagnus> Thanks alot!
<filmore> jwm: I know a bit, what's up?
<AmaroKeN> hello, how can i run .cue / .bin files on my ubuntu?
<jwm> i'm trying to restrict a given user from network and USB ports
<nickrud> Magnusmagnus, Add a line to boot.ini pointing to c:\wubildr.mbr should do it
<Magnusmagnus> Oh
<Magnusmagnus> Alright
<Magnusmagnus> I'll do that right now
<wolfey> btw that question i asked about cleaning apt-get... apt-get purge that_package :)
<wolfey> i remembered old advice from here
<AmaroKeN> no help?, kk
<Magnusmagnus> Does vista also have a boot.ini?
<wolfey> Magnusmagnus: well probably you still have valid grub config
<wolfey> but you need to boot live cd now
<wolfey> and try to get into your ubuntu system, just boot is from cd
<Magnusmagnus> Grub is ubuntu's boot manager?
<wolfey> Magnusmagnus: for all windows you just have grub continue with windows loader, which is both on MBR and on partition
<Stekarn> Hi, is there anyone who knows how i can boot a .bin file?, or alternative .cue, i need to have XP aswell :)
<lstarnes> Magnusmagnus: yes
<Magnusmagnus> I've always used windows' boot manager, never grub.. does this matter?
<wolfey> Stekarn: use 'k3b'(linux) or 'nero' in windows?
<Stekarn> "k3b" ? ;o
<grndslm_> anybody like xchat-gnome more than plain ol' xchat??
<wolfey> Stekarn: but linux burners only do .iso, so you have bin2iso package
<mmu_man> can someone tell me why ubuntu keeps old kernels and headers around ?
<mmu_man> I had 3 of them here
<wolfey> Stekarn: bin is cd image, cue is just some text info about it
<mmu_man> removing the 2 older freed like 400MB :)
<Stekarn> it's for my windows XP, so i can actually boot the install from here?
<wolfey> no, you burn it on cd
<Stekarn> oh
<Dulak> mmu_man: when you update it's good to have the old kernel to fall back on if you have issue with the new one
<wolfey> bin is probably size of cd, isnt it?
<Stekarn> 500-600 ish
<wolfey> it's precise bit image of cd
<Dulak> mmu_man: but more than 1 old kernel is overkill
<nickrud> mmu_man, I hope you used synaptic/apt-get to remove the kernels ;)
<vigo> Backups ensure sanity.
<mmu_man> nickrud: sure I did
<Stekarn> wolfey, soo, sudo apt get k3b or what?
<wolfey> vigo: just backup important data, you can reinstall the rest ;)
<wolfey> Stekarn: sudo apt-get install k3b bin2iso
<Stekarn> ah
<wolfey> if you want to burn under linux
<vigo> heh
<mmu_man> of course it's useful to have a fallback, but 2...
<wolfey> linux only does .iso
<mmu_man> oh well
<wolfey> nero in windows does everytzhing
<mmu_man> I think Debian does it too anyway :^)
<mmu_man> anyway, ++
<jwm> anyone good at user permissions?
<wolfey> hmm
<werdnum> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stekarn> Couldn't find the package bin2iso
<Stekarn> E: *
<wolfey> Stekarn: http://techbycolin.com/?p=130 perhaps better folllow this
<grndslm_> sudo make me a sandwich!
<canesfan> Yes I am good at user permissions
<wolfey> Stekarn: bin2iso looks like not here anymore, i used it long ago
<wolfey> Stekarn: http://techbycolin.com/?p=130 perhaps better folllow this
<Stekarn> i've never really gotten how the whole folder thing works in terminal, any1 able to help?
<canesfan> ask a question and I will see what I can do Stekarn
<wolfey> Stekarn: cd folder, cd .. to move up
<bmeynell> firefox is covering up my ubuntu toolbar... how can I fix this?
<wolfey> Stekarn: cd /et and pressing TAB key autocompletes
<Stekarn> h
<Stekarn> oh*
<jwm> can anyone help to restrict a given user from using USB devices, CD's network, and system reconfiguration?
<wolfey> Stekarn: ls   to list files
<hatter243> bmeynell, hold alt, click and hold anywhere in the firefox window and drag it somewhere else
<Stekarn> LS?, or is that an "i" ?
<wolfey> ls = list files
<bmeynell> hatter243: tried that. doesn't work :/
<wolfey> ls *  (same as DOS dir *.*)
<canesfan> that is easy jwm. Go to user permissions and uncheck the mount drives and removable media
<Stekarn> what if...i want to get to my 3rd harddrive with only one partition, and then folder Downloads?
<ardchoille> How do I download an entire site with wget?  "wget -m <url> isn't working: http://ardchoille.pastebin.com/m504d195b
<hatter243> bmeynell, I'll bet you have Compiz's window snapping on and probably the wobbly windows too eh?
<bmeynell> hatter243: indeed
<Stekarn> or if i want to access a .bin file via binchunk @ my desktop?
<iPeter-> Hello, i'am wondering how i can get my gnome menu to transparent
<Stekarn> binchunkER
<Stekarn> ;o
<hatter243> bmeynell, if you turn those off for a second, the windows will stop strectching around and retain their shapes while you alt+drag them around
<bmeynell> hatter243: k, thanks!
<canesfan> Stekarn type mount in terminal you will see the mountpoint for that third hard drive and than just cd to that. so for example if you third hard drive has one partition and is not mounted which I can't imagine it would be something like this... /dev/hdc1
<Brack10> I'm trying to activate a guest XP install on an Ubuntu host vbox with ver 2.1.2 non free.  Apparently my XP copy uses DMI information to activate (per Dell), so I tried setting the manufacturer to Dell Inc. with "VBoxManage setextradata" like it says when I run dmidecode -t1.  This did not work.  Can anyone help me with this? #vbox doesn't care
<canesfan> Stekarn it may be /dev/sdc1 depending on the type of drive controller
<Stekarn> NTFS harddrives?
<nickrud> iPeter-, try asking in #compiz-fusion, they specialize in that
<lea> hallo
<canesfan> you can mount NTFS hard drives too
<Stekarn> i know
<canesfan> do a man on mount
<canesfan> but you would create a directory and call it say winxp in your home folder
<Stekarn> what was the name of that paste site again?
<vigo> !pastebin
<Stekarn> as in copy / paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<canesfan> than using the example above I gave you mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /home/stekarn/winxp
<Slart> Brack10: sounds like you're doing things with your OEM install you're not allowed to do..
<wolter> the ubuntu brainstorm is down, right?
<daedalus384> help. my hard drive crashed and i had to reinstall ubuntu, but the only version that would take was 7.04. i cant get 7.04 to upgrade at all.
<Brack10> Slart: lame
<Brack10> Slart:  This has to be possible though, right?
<bullgard4> What does effect the switch a in the 'ip a' command? I tried to grep for a in 'man 8 ip' but could not find an explanation.
<Stekarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110405/ so, Tankat, Dowloads, Win Xp > asd.Bin!
<Stekarn> ( Example ) :P
<Slart> Brack10: sure, but this isn't the place
<Brack10> ok
<Stekarn>  lol?
<Slart> bullgard4: I would guess ip address
<daedalus384> anybody know why i cant update or upgrade from 7.04?
<Slart> bullgard4: I mean.. "ip a" is the same as "ip address".. perhaps you can find out what it means now
<Slart> daedalus384: you've lost your keyboard? you can't see what you're doing? details will improve the answers.. perhaps even to some degree of usefulness =)
<bullgard4> Slart: I am hurrying to find out.
<Pici> daedalus384: 7.04 is no longer supported.  Please see this link for info on how to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Fully%20updating%207.04
<Stekarn> man!, i regret choosing ubuntu, it's waay to complicated for newbies ;p
<daedalus384> thanks pici
<gavi> i am using ubuntu for since 7.10 was out and i like it very much, but theres alot of things in it which windows was much better at. for example when i save a document, it doesnt direct me imediatly to /home/user/Documents but thats just one small things. windows has alot of these small things which ubuntu dont have. Regardless ubuntu cant get screewed with spyware like windows can.. anyone can give me their thought on the topic
<Stekarn> Most games and filetypes are designed for windows aswell ;o
<Slart> gavi: hmm.. are you sure about the documents thingy? I think at least open office does that.. anyways.. the question is perhaps more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<whitedox> I have 53 images that I need to make into 1 gif. What is the easiest way to go about this?
<VanessaE> gavi: well., on that particular note, it's because your *entire* home directory is available for your use
<gavi> Stekarn, thats a big point, but for my computer purposes i never play games..
<Slart> whitedox: check if imagemagick can't do it
<gavi> Slart, i will take it there, excuese me
<ZeroA4> Stekarn, that not an ubuntu problem...
<Slart> gavi: no worries
<VanessaE> For example, on my system, I use "Textfiles"
<Dist-> is there any way to use XP or Vista drivers in ubuntu some how? im having an issue with audio output, its distorted in ubuntu, but fine if i run XP
<VanessaE> dist: generally, no.
<Slart> Dist-: there is ndiswrapper.. I'm not sure if it works for general stuff or only network cards..
<bewst> Need help recovering.  My root partition is on LVM; the boot process says it doesn't exist, drops me into busybox, yet I can mount it.
<Flannel> bewst: Is /boot on LVM?
<whitedox> Slart, I have imagemagick, but I suck at command line stuff.
<bewst> FLannel: no; I didn't think that was even possible
<Slart> whitedox: perhaps there is a gui for imagemagick.. have you checked their site? or synaptic?
<bastidrazor> whitedox; possibly gimp?
<Dist-> its a shame, i thought intel hardware was usualy well supported on ubuntu, but its just this sound that doesn't seem to work right with whatever drivers come with ubuntu 8.10
<bewst> Dist-: distortion is usually due to level settings somewhere in the arcane mixer pathways of Linux, not a driver issue
<Flannel> bewst: It's not easy (you have to much around with temporary RAMDISKs and stuff) just wanted to make sure you had /boot off of LVM
<bewst> Dist-: try double-clicking the speaker icon in your panel and fiddling
<ZeroA4> whitedox, you should take a time to learn COS command line is great for batch processing
<doglino> HOw I do to desintall a program in ubuntu?
<NeoMatrixJR> is there anyway to tell what may be using a specific ioport?
<Stekarn> how do i find my way to my desktop via terminal?
<amorphous_> could anyone tell me if a dodgy network cable introduced to a network could shut down the whole network (slowly - slowing it to a stop until nothing remains...:(
<Pici> Stekarn: cd ~/Desktop
<Stekarn> cd?
<bewst> Flannel: so I do.  Now what?  It sure seems to take a long time even to get there.  There's a long pause before GRUB menu comes up, for example
<amorphous_> and...
<ZeroA4> doglino, applications - add/remove
<MikyMouse> ebox or wbemin? (and dont tell me that webmin is not longer supported), I am asking about featrues and ussability
<ezerhoden> Stekarn: change directory
<Slart> amorphous_: hard to say.. if it's placed in a very central/special location then perhaps.. if not.. I'd say unlikely
<amorphous_> what is the best tools in the nettools package to test a network to see how efficient it is? is ping the best thing to use to check for lost packets?
<doglino> ZeroA4 ok, it' true
<doglino> ;)
<Slart> MikyMouse: whatever the question is I don't think ebox is a good answer =)
<Flannel> bewst: Before GRUB?  that's odd.  Does it POST within a normal time?  I'm not really sure what would cause that.  Since thats mostly just BIOS stuff and then stage1.
<Dist-> what is PCM in the mixer panel?
<Stekarn> i'll mainly wanna find my files easily, since i need to find em so i can burn a ISO from the .bin and .cue files i got
<MikyMouse> Slart, got you ;=
<amorphous_> Slart - it links to some Power over Ethernet... that give any clues?
<bewst> Flannel: I have never been sure what POST is, but I think it is slow :-)
<Joker_-_> hey there, can anyone help with that?: http://rafb.net/p/TGH6Pg43.html
<Slart> Dist-: kind of like "wave" in some windows drivers
<Dist-> that seems to be the problem
<Trunks__> spanish?
<bewst> Dist-: Don't start asking what those sliders mean; it's totally inscrutable.
<shubbar> i have a WD external harddisk that is not shown when connected
<Slart> amorphous_: nah... don't really know what could go wrong with poe.. but I suppose it shouldn't affect anything other than the computers at the ends of that cable
<Dist-> if i lower PCM to much lower (it was at about 70%), and increase the master, the sound is much better
<Trunks__> how can i mount a fat partition with total access to all users?
<Slart> shubbar: run this in a terminal, "tail -f /var/log/syslog".. disconnect the drive, reconnect it... wait a couple of seconds.. pastebin whatever showed up in the terminal window (ctrl+c to close that command when you're done)
<Dist-> im not sure how PCM differs from master, since PCM alters the volume just like master, not sure why it distorts it as it increases
<Slart> !pastebin | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bewst> Dist-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/187848 :-)  Enjoy.
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: moun tit in a directory to wich all users have access... thats pretty much it
<filthpig> will the kde4.2 package be available in hardy repos, or will I have to upgrade (to jaunty?) to get it in a repo?
<bewst> Flannel: yst?
<MikyMouse> What about Catalyst?
<amorphous_> Slart - that's what I would'v thought, but as soon as I connect it everything goes down. With only the POE cables/boxes there's no probs, but as soon as a pc/mac goes on the network crumbles. Is there anythign I could check for?
<Trunks__> joker:chmod 777 <dir>
<Pici> filthpig: Probably not.  There may be ppas available.  See #kubuntu
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: yeah, should do the trick.
<Trunks__> don't work
<Stekarn> is it easier just using CDEmu to start my Windows XP install?, even if it's a .bin file?
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: fat systems doesnt have any sort of ownership from what I know
<Slart> amorphous_: hmm.. I'm not really good with networking on that level.. I would start capturing packages.. see if something weird pops up.. then I would go on irc and ask if someone had any better ideas =)
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: you can always try to chmod -R a+xrw /your/directory/with/drive/mounted
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: could take some time to execute if theres is a lot of files, and note that all file permission will be recursively resetted.
<amorphous_> Slart, I'm a bit noob (sorry) - could you just give me a few pointers on the 'capture packages' bit - just need a start, i can fumble from there...
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: altho I dont think fat systems have any
<v0rt3_x86> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 8.10 onto an HP OmniBook Pro XE2 DC. 4 GB HDD, 256 MB RAM, 400 or 450 MHz processor. After the splash screen with the progress bar loads, it goes to a console vs. actually installing. Anyone know of how to get past this?
<Trunks__> 256 MB RAM, 400 or 450 MHz processor
<bieb> just installed ubuntu8.10, what are the best players for listening to mp3s?
<Slart> amorphous_: wireshark would be one tool.. see what kind of traffic flows through.. see what changes when you connect the weird cable.. I'm not really sure what to look for but perhaps something will stand out
<hatter243> !mp3 | bieb
<ubottu> bieb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Trunks__> bieb that is personal
<hatter243> =/ Sorry bieb, I thought that would have more information
<bieb> thanks hatter
<alanbshepard70> When I try to mute my laptop speakers by using the icon top right of my screen if a sound tries to play my speakers crackle. I've found that if I mute both the PCM and Master sound vol control this doesn't happen. What commands can be run to do this at a single click? i.e. I can make a script that a shortcut can call for quite and painless muting and unmuting.
<v0rt3_x86> Trunks__  - So it can't run the GUI?
<Stekarn> how do i get CDEmu??
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: if it still doesnt work, I'm missing something. You can always have a look at squash or squas_fs... something like that. I know it works with network file systems, but never read on using that for local drive
<Trunks__> v0rt3_x86: i gues
<amorphous_> thanks Slart - very appreciated.
<Trunks__> s
<Trunks__>  Joker_-_: umask
<Slart> amorphous_: good luck figuring out what is wrong
<shubbar> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110420/
<bieb> hatter243: that was perfect, I appreciate it
<v0rt3_x86> Trunks__ - Really?? It runs Windows2000 & Windows XP ... *tilts head*
<shubbar> Slart, it doesn't stop
<Trunks__>  v0rt3_x86: gnome is heavy
<NeoMatrixJR> !lirtc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirtc
<NeoMatrixJR> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<Trunks__>  v0rt3_x86: try xfce
<crashflow> do you know a tool I download a whole website with, including linked pages?
<v0rt3_x86> Trunks__: Is that the one that runs in Xubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> crashflow: wget
<ubuntu__> hola
<Joker_-_> v0rt3_x86: yup
<ubuntu__> español alguien
<crashflow> DIFH-iceroot, thanks
<Trunks__> sisas
<v0rt3_x86> Xubuntu went to console, too, last I tried :-/
<shubbar> Slart, could be a usb power overload
<Trunks__> ubuntu__:habla pa ver
<Joker_-_> !espagnol > ubuntu__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espagnol
<Joker_-_> !espanol > ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__, please see my private message
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> de donde eres
<Besogon> v0rt3_x86, try gentoo. Its fastest distr
<crashflow> is there a GUI for wget?
<Trunks__>  v0rt3_x86 if xfce go out, ggnome will never run
<Trunks__> crashflow gwget
<fosco__> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<v0rt3_x86> Besogon: Link?
<crashflow> Trunks__, thanks
<Joker_-_> Trunks__: so, it worked or not?
<v0rt3_x86> Trunks__: I can't wrap my head around it running XP but not even XFCE. Can you think of anything else it could be?
<hatter243> alanbshepard70, that
<Besogon> v0rt3_x86, just tipe Gentoo in browser
<phorensic> Whats up foos
<hatter243> alanbshepard70, that's a strange problem... If you've bent on the script solution, have you tried aumix -v <volume> ?
<Trunks__>  Joker_-_: am trying, anyway thx :)
<amorphous_> thx, slart
<mst__> Hey, does anyone know how I can change the default bootloader to LILO from GRUB, i.e. when I install a new kernel ubuntu automatically updates lilo to the MBR rather than GRUB?
<alanbshepard70> hatter243: No I haven't tried it but I will now.
<hatter243> alanbshepard70, Here's the page for it: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_aumix.htm
<Joker_-_> v0rt3_x86: you tryed slackware? or gentoo of course but you'd have to compile for about a week to install, and maybe compile 2 days a week to update ;)
<Haji_2> hello, how do i get gsynaptics to work? settings in xorg.conf are ignored i think
<v0rt3_x86> I need a good, easy to use GUI though. It's a friends old laptop and her stupid kids keep download pron and making it crash.
<alanbshepard70> hatter243: Thanks.
<phorensic> pron makes ubuntu crash oh no! Im screwed!
<mst__> Haji_2, I believe you just need the "SHMConfig" "on" addition to the Device "Pointer" section of xorg.conf
<hatter243> phorensic, that has not been my experience
<v0rt3_x86> phorensic - They were previously on Win2k
<Joker_-_> v0rt3_x86: look for dsl or dsl-N or something like that... I think it can run on pretty small systems and is kinda usable.
<phorensic> v0rt3_x86: Ok that makes sense
<Haji_2> mst__, didn't work..
<phorensic> hatter243: lol u perv! hahah
<v0rt3_x86> All I need is some version of AIM to run, a web browser and that's it.
<Joker_-_> v0rt3_x86: and since it can run from CD, you can crap it all you want, it always reboots fresh and ready
<whitedox> Whenever I save a clip from a video using avidemux, every video player says the clip is unplayable. help?
<phorensic> v0rt3_x86: you can connect to aim within pidgin (comes with ubuntu) and of course firefox
<mst__> Haji_2, Is that what gsynatpics is complaining about not having? I don't use it anymore... I just remember having to do that
<Joker_-_> can anyone HELP with that: http://rafb.net/p/TGH6Pg43.html
<v0rt3_x86> phorensic - won't run ubuntu.
<v0rt3_x86> just goes to console.
<TakeABow> Could anyone help me with settuing up an FTP in ubuntu please? Preferably one with a GUI
<v0rt3_x86> Oh, and I need to be able to use some kind of USB wireless network adapter.
<Haji_2> mst__, i just like to set up my touchpad correctly ^^ everything i put into the xorg.conf concerning synaptics is just being ignored
<phorensic> v0rt3_x86: why not?
<Joker_-_> v0rt3_x86: check for DSL and DSL-N (Known as Damn Small Linux and Damn Small Linux Not)
<phorensic> TakeABow: You need the client or help setting up the server as well?
<TakeABow> phorensic, just the server, i'm just an utter noob with linux and need to get one setup on this server
<Baughn> Haji_2: You're apparently supposed to use HAL, not xorg.conf. Well...
<Xyc0> whoa, it's like a power rush... single user mode rocks
<v0rt3_x86> Joker_-_: Think DSL-N will be able to handle the USB wireless adapter?
<thomas___> Can anyone help me my bookmarks keep automaticly scrolling up when i'm trying to scroll down >.<
<phorensic> TakeABow: is this for a local network?
<Xyc0> real men login as root
<TakeABow> no, internet
<Joker_-_> v0rt3_x86: read on it, you'll see. I'm giving ideas, you're doing the work :P
<v0rt3_x86> :P
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> will firefox 3.1 in ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> shubbar: sorry.. I've been preparing to go out.. don't have time to help you.. but ask the channel again.. I'm sure someone has some idea
<Joker_-_> rom1v: why not?
<phorensic> TakeABow: ftp is not secure you should be using ssh for things like that
<rom1v> if it's the 3.0 in 9.04, will it be upgraded to 3.1 before 9.10?
<Baughn> Haji_2: http://brage.info/~svein/synaptics.fdi <-- Put this in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/, then customize it as you like. Should be fairly simple.
<mst__> Haji_2, but does gsynaptics start? or will the program not even load?
<rom1v> why not : I don't know when ff3.1 will be out
<smo_PenguinStyle> hey all.  I was wondering how to vpn from my linux laptop into the network at work (windows)..
<Haji_2> Baughn, kk thanks i'll try that
<TakeABow> phorensic, i just want it to download files from the ubuntu box
<Joker_-_> rom1v: then you got your answer: probably not!
<Baughn> Haji_2: Oh, and you'll need to restart hal. /etc/init.d/hal restart before restarting X.
<Joker_-_> rom1v: but it will be upgraded later when it's out and tested
<Baughn> Haji_2: (Technically you don't need to also restart X, but you probably can't unplug your touchpad)
<rom1v> Joker_-_, and it will upgraded BEFORE 9.10?
<thomas___> please someone how do I stop firefox crashing and my bookmarks scrolling up when I'm trying to scroll down
<rom1v> I mean, if ff3.1 is out on july
<Haji_2> Baughn, kki
<rom1v> or may
<Haji_2> Baughn, kk*
<rom1v> ubuntu won't stay with 3.0?
<rom1v> like openoffice 2.4 in ubuntu 8.10?
<paresh_> I am trying to install libxml2 from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/libxml2/2.6.32.dfsg-4ubuntu1. I have downloaded and extracted the contents. How do I install it/
<Joker_-_> rom1v: if it's out and tested, I guess! Why exactly?
<phorensic> TakeABow: right but even still you shouldn't use ftp for that specially if the ubuntu box is your own
<smo_PenguinStyle> hey all.  I was wondering how to vpn from my linux laptop into the network at work (windows).... any thoughts?
<DIFH-iceroot> paresh_: use apt-get
<Thermal> rom1v: Discuss it in Ubuntu+1 =P
<DIFH-iceroot> paresh_: always you the paketmanager instead of downloading the stuff
<TakeABow> phorensic: how come? if i set up ssh or whatever you said, would i still be able to download files from a particular folder (it will only be 1 folder)
<MTb_s> Hello !
<MTb_s> I've crypt my home with LUKS, and I'm trying to auto login with my USB key have you some tutorial please?
<MTb_s> THANKS
<DIFH-iceroot> paresh_: sudo apt-get install libxml2
<paresh_> DIFH-iceroot: alright, let me try
<Baughn> Haji_2: Oh, and tell me if it works. ;)
<thomas___> my online radio keeps cutting out on firefox as well is there anyway to fix this please
<phorensic> TakeABow: yes, although Im not the one to help you with ssh, i haven't used it in forever....but basically ftp sends yor passwords in plaintext and therefore your pc is easily comprimised
<Haji_2> brb
<Baughn> smo_PenguinStyle: Networkmanager already has a VPN menu. Did you try that?
<Bombenleger> hi
<geoffrian> anyone here have a VIA chip?
<bantu_> Hey peeps
<thomas___> it doesn't happen when I use firefox on windows
<AmaroKeN> how do i get my .bin / .cue files to run properly on linux? ( WinXP installer )
<geoffrian> my 1.2 gigs only work at 599megahertz
<Bombenleger> are here any germans
<Bombenleger> ??????
<Baughn> smo_PenguinStyle: You'll need to install the network-manager-pptp package before it'll work, though. You'd think it'd warn you.
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Install bin2cue to repack it into an iso
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Er. bin2iso.
<AmaroKeN> how? ;p, new to linux
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Well, apparently ubuntu doesn't bundle it. Hmm.
<Haji_2> Baughn, well i did everything you said but no difference ;)
<Baughn> Haji_2: You /may/ need to also undo the xorg.conf changes you did before
<Baughn> Haji_2: Er, which version of ubuntu are you on anyway?
<Arrick> hey all, how do i create a symlink to phpmyadmin through termial, to my existing web directory?
<AmaroKeN> so then what?
<Baughn> Arrick: ln -s
<Baughn> Arrick: (See the manpage for ln)
<Haji_2> Baughn, not ubuntu, debian but should be the same (i think)
<Baughn> Haji_2: No. It isn't the same at all.
<Stormx2> Baughn, bchunk seems to convert between bin/cue
<Baughn> Haji_2: Go ask in #debian.
<Baughn> Stormx2: Oh yeah, that'Ll work too
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Install bchunk. ;)
<paresh_> DIFH-iceroot: tks, now I want to install WSF/C (and then WSF/Ruby) to my Intrepid machine. Is there a way to do it without downloading the tar file?
<coz_> so are they new style notifications avaiable to intrepid?
<AmaroKeN> got it
<Haji_2> Baughn, damn ^^
<me`n`u> sind hier deutsche?
<AmaroKeN> and my files at the desktop is named: klockren-xpsp2.bin, how do i use em?
<v0rt3_x86> Another question about Ubuntu and DSL-N - which packages do I need to download when I find an application I like? Like the extension.
<DIFH-iceroot> paresh_: look with "apt-cache search PROGRAMNAME" if the paket exists and then install with sudo apt-get install PAKETNAME
<mst__> Anyone know how to change the default boot loader to lilo instead of grub post install?
<bantu_> Whats a torrent and how do I use it?
<Skaag> new install of ubuntu desktop... ftp and ping work fine, but http does not
<Baughn> bantu_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)
<Skaag> can not load any site, and can not even telnet to port 80 of any site
<AmaroKeN> Baughn, how do i use Bchunk?
<bantu_> I want to compile mplayer in Ubuntu 8.04
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Just run it from the command line
<AmaroKeN> Terminal?
<Baughn> Yep
<me`n`u> how much space takes ubuntu on my pc?
<Baughn> bantu_: Which has nothing to do with any torrents
<AmaroKeN> well, i'm not good @ Terminal, i do NOT know a SINGLE COMMAND! ;O
<phorensic> mst__: http://www.bauer-power.net/2007/08/changing-from-grub-to-lilo-ubuntu-704.html
<paresh_> DIFH-iceroot: checked, it doesnt exist over there
<Baughn> me`n`u: Eh. Fifteen gigabytes is decent, but you can squeeze it into a lot less at need.
<bantu_> I keep getting this error, missing header files
<Baughn> me`n`u: More is of course better. :P
<tag> Since upgrading to intrepid, my GDM splash screen shows up incredibly small (about 1/16th of my screen size) in the top left corner of my physical screen area [ thinkpad T60, ati mobility X1400 ].  When I log in, everything looks just fine...any ideas on how to fix that?
<Haji_2> Baughn, well i think i found something - thanks anyway
<tag> It's only annoying...but it's pretty massively annoying.
<bantu_> Baughn I know, Ok. I'm not exactly a linux newbie...but..
<gam3r111> can someone help with xsane
<me`n`u> Baughn: thanks... how big is the install.exe?
<AmaroKeN> Are you ignoring me?
<bantu_> Coming from Kenya, internet connections are a luxury for home computer users
<chazco> Hi... how can I control my Ubuntu netbook from my Ubuntu desktop, but making full use of the desktops resolution (1440x900 vs the 1024x600 of the netbook)?
<mst__> phorensic, The instructions on that page are good, and I read them before I installed Lilo to the MBR of my computer... however, when something like a kernel update happens Ubuntu will still call update-grub after aptitude has done all its stuff... I want ubuntu to know about lilo during this process
<ubuntuuser234234> hey guys, got a problem. Whenever I start up ubuntu I have to right click on the volume control open it up and move speaker volume from all the way down to an appropriate volume. As the volume control normally controls the master volume this is even more of a pain. Anyone know why this is happening/ how to fix it?
<bantu_> So when I finally got my gsm phone to act like a modem using wvdial...
<bantu_> I want to get as much info as possible on all the things I didn't know before
<gam3r111> how can i login remotely from my windows computer?/
<ubuntuuser234234> gam3r111, vnc
<phorensic> mst__: Oh I see, yah you mentioned something about that huh... im not sure
<gam3r111> thx
<AmaroKeN> baughn, how do i use Bchunk via Terminal??, please answer me :<
<mst__> phorensic, thanks though :-)
<phorensic> mst__: I could see how that would be a pita
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Uh. Run it, look at the helpful help text?
<AmaroKeN> Where?
<Baughn> In a terminal.
<Baughn> And no, I'm just not around playing l4d.
<AmaroKeN> it doesn't say a thing in terminal ;o
<mst__> phorensic, Yeah, it's more like I want everything to be Ubuntu-ified and just work, if I wanted to do a lot of work to *use* my computer rather than do a lot of work using my computer I'd use slackware or LFS or something
<bantu_> Baughn anyway I could reach you on email?
<bantu_> Got a bunch of questions
<TakeABow> Urggh, can someone help me with setting up vsftpd please?
<ubuntuuser234234> anyone know how to keep my speaker volume from resetting to 0 on restart?
<chrism> Im using lamp on a wireless network iv portforwarded my router i think my isp is blocking port 80 i tried to change the port for apache, but then lamp doesnt work at all..when apache is on 80 though i can at least see it locally but not remote.
<phorensic> mst__: haha.. true, what was wrong with grub that you wanted to use lilo?
<bantu_> chris whats port 89 for?
<chrism> port 80.
<chrism> apache webserver.
<nroot7> When my system recovers from sleep, I am not able to move mouse pointer
<bantu_> Anyone proficient in Python?
<chrism> its just weird, the router blocks everything even when i portforward the darn thing.
<chrism> bantu_,  yeah u got a job for me?
<AmaroKeN> if i want to use files on bchunk which are on the desktop, what shall i do, "sudo bchunk 'desktop' klockren-xpsp2.bin klockren-xpsp2.cue klockren-xpsp2" or wtf???
<bantu_> chris you'd really like that wouldn't you? Hehehe
<chrism> sure i love the $$
<mst__> phorensic, This is strange... so hold on to your hat. My laptop's cdrom drive works fine for installing ubuntu, but then disappears after the installation is complete and I boot from the HDD using Grub. If I boot using Lilo, I have a cdrom drive... weired eh?
<phorensic> chrism: Im sure this is a dumb question, but you port forwarded to the correct IP address? And is this IP static?
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: No need for sudo
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: But seriously, if you run just bchunk, you should get quite a lot of output
<chrism> phorensic, im pretty sure, my router is on 192.168.1.1 and i forwarded it apache and mysql to 196.168.1.104
<AmaroKeN> i did, it did NOT make any sense, since i've never found out how to figure out the directories in terminal
<Baughn> phorensic: Check with netcat
<chrism> so like where it says ip adress i put 192.168.1.104
<slippyr4> hi all. what package do i want to install to be able to read .tex files ? ideally a gtk app.
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: Ah. Well, in that case this is a good time to do so.
<bantu_> Well chris any way I could get in touch with you?
<AmaroKeN> well?, how?
<Baughn> slippyr4: Those aren'T meant to be readable
<chrism> phorensic,  should i put my real adress in there?
<bantu_> On the side...
<Baughn> slippyr4: ..well, not to normal people
<Baughn> slippyr4: You use latex to turn them into pdf files, mostly
<phorensic> mst__: whoah hella weird... no way possibly fix the cd-rom errors instead installing a different bootloader? Or is this one of grubs issues with loading certain hardware?
<slippyr4> Baughn: oh. ok. thanks
<chrism> bantu_, u can pm me if youd like.
<Baughn> slippyr4: Er, unless it actually is a latex file, and not a tex files; both use .tex for an extension
<mst__> phorensic, I can boot with grub w/ CDROM if i pass "acpi = off" to the kernel... but that sucks for a laptop
<Baughn> slippyr4: In which case any text editor will open it, but.. it'll still look better after being compiled to a pdf; the .tex for is for editing, not reading.
<phorensic> chrism: your real address?? i believe you have it forwarded correctly
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: http://www.ks.uiuc.edu/Training/Tutorials/Reference/unixprimer.html
<chrism> phorensic,  maybe thats the problem, but on portforward.com it says to put in 192.168.1.104...
<phorensic> mst__: wow funky
<chrism> like whatever your local connection ip is..
<what_if> I cannot run the Realplayer installer. Bash says "./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin: No such file or directory"
<phorensic> mst__: you think its more of a grub issue or kernel funkyness?
<phorensic> chrism: OH I see no you use your ip address of the pc
<ldiamond> I am unable to upgrade to 2.6.27-11... all I can get is 2.6.27-9. Why?
<mst__> phorensic, really funky... I think it's grub since Lilo boots the same kernel w/o problems, either that or some problem with the way grub and the kernel communicate, something not there with lilo's simplicity maybe
<phorensic> chrism: I think they are using that address as an example as if that was your actual ip.. its not that then huh?
<bullgard4> '~$ ip address; 100: wifi0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 199  link/ieee802.11 00:05:4e:47:3e:86 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff; 101: ath0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue  link/ether 00:05:4e:47:3e:86 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff'. How do the two network interfaces differ essentially?
<Pici> ldiamond: -11 is only in the -proposed repositories
<magnusmagnus> Someone helped me with a wubi related problem, where ubuntu wouldn't show up on vista's bootloader and provided me with a link.. I'm now in the LiveCD and forgot what to do, and what the link is T_T
<magnusmagnus> Can someone help me?
<Baughn> bullgard4: Well, the wifi0 one is a virtual interface used for.. stuff. It doesn't really make sense, basically you should just ignore it.
<Baughn> bullgard4: The ath0 one is the real one.
<phorensic> mst__: In there rare instances that grub has issues good ol trusty lilo steps in
<ldiamond> Pici, ty
<Baughn> bullgard4: Unless you actually have two wifi cards, I suppose.
<chrism> phorensic, could be.. im not exactly sure..well i might as well try my real adress and see what happens.
<phorensic> chrism: for sure you need to put in your real address
<mst__> phorensic, I just find it funny, I haven't used lilo since the 2.4.x series of kernels, I think it was redhat 7.2 or something (the last time i used it)
<phorensic> chrism: otherwise you are forwarding to an address that doesn't exist
<bantu_> Aaaah FinallY!! I remember a question!! Anyone that can show me how to boot a Iso image of puppy
<Baughn> bantu_: Burn it, then reboot your computer?
<bantu_> from a flash disk
<Baughn> Oh..
<chrism> good call so like whatevewr cpe-65-189-217-171.neo.res.rr.com resolves to ill put that in
<AmaroKeN> Baughn, can't you just help me out with remote desktop or something? :P
<chrism> *crossin my fingers*
<Baughn> bantu_: You may have some luck with unetbootin
<bullgard4> Baughn: I have got one Wifi network card. As the command testifies, the two interfaces differ in their properties. Where do you know from that wifi0 is a virtual interface? What does 'virtuel' mean here?
<Baughn> AmaroKeN: That wouldn't help you learn anything.
<phorensic> mst__: I was doing a little read up. Redhat switched to grub after decades of using lilo, and put lilo in the possibly depreciate this software category. They really were pushing grub so the rest of the 'herd' followed suit.
<AmaroKeN> yes, cause then i would see what you do, and then i would know, since i see it ;o
<Baughn> bullgard4: The atheros driver exports two network interfaces, but it actually only has one physical interface
<Baughn> bullgard4: That's why one of them is "virtual".
<bantu_> unetbootin?
<Baughn> bullgard4: For all practical purposes, you should ignore wifi-.
<phorensic> chrism: it will work.. the problem is forwarding to non-existent address
<mst__> phorensic, well, I remember when Grub was first becomming popular (i.e. pervasive) that lilo still couldn't boot if your system's root was located past sector 1024 on the hdd
<mst__> phorensic, so that may have had something to do with it, the popularity of dual booting and all
<Baughn> bullgard4: (There are technical reasons, but they don't matter when you just use it)
<magnusmagnus> My ubuntu dualboot installation (wubi) won't show up in windows vista's bootloader.. Can someone help me fix this?
<bullgard4> Baughn: Thank you very much for your answers.
<phorensic> mst__: Yah thats true.. a nice little bit of infohttp://lwn.net/Articles/89772/  Im still fairly new to ubuntu
<AmaroKeN> besides, i don't think i will use ubuntu too much longer after this, i am a traitor, yes, but i prefer xp ;S
<molgamus> Hi, i'm having trouble with my wireless chip, it doesn't find any networks. (Dell Latitute D610)
<Baughn> magnusmagnus: Did you reinstall windows?
<tom_eats_lives> i can't seem to complie any c files always get errors. do i need to install something ?
<phorensic> AmaroKeN: Hey man different strokes for different folks
<magnusmagnus> Well, I accidentally deleted the bootloader, then used vista's DVD to repair the damages
<outoftime> hey all - anyone got a recommendation for a small, cheap machine that could comfortably run Ubuntu?
<Baughn> tom_eats_lives: Yes. apt-get install build-essential.
<phorensic> tom_eats_lives: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<tsairox> Anyone know of a good command line tutorial for outputting .mp4 file from dvd.iso file?  I have googled with now luck so far
<Baughn> magnusmagnus: And since vista has no knowledge of linux, it won't link to linux's bootloader.
<maco> outoftime: this comes with ubuntu on it: http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16176&cat=0&page=1
<bullgard4> outoftime: 'Small' and 'comfortably' contradict each other.
<dayo> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tsairox> Ooops no luck so far.
<maco> outoftime: ive had good experience with that company
<maco> outoftime: or did you mean laptop?
<tom_eats_lives> Baughn,  already had installed , still get errors.
<Baughn> magnusmagnus: It's possible to repair, but with wubi it'll be rather hard.. Do you have any important data on your wubi setup?
<outoftime> maco: thanks! nope, looking for a mini desktop
<outoftime> bullgard4: i mean, we're basically talking about running a single browser window here, and that's it. could disable many services, etc.
<AmaroKeN> well, i cba to learn since i'm gonna change OS, so could anyone help me with remote desktop?
<magnusmagnus> Baughn kinda
<tom_eats_lives> Baughn,  to complie its gcc file.c ?
<dayo> !pulseaudio > dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<tom_eats_lives> !c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c
<Baughn> tom_eats_lives: I would suggest asking about that in #gcc.
<Rave1_> bantu_ go to #puppylinux  I will help you with your question
<Baughn> tom_eats_lives: Or ##c, I guess
<magnusmagnus> But if I pop in the CD, and try to uninstall, it asks if I want to do a backup first.. Can I just do the backup, and reinstall it using the backup?
<phorensic> Baughn: I always thought it was funny that windows even though it has been around way less than linux/unix doesn't acknowledge linux.. Of  course there are programs to do this but are they really that scared that they can't have the system come with these tools?
<bullgard4> outoftime: The screen is one thing. The keyboard is another.
<mst__> phorensic, cool article... yeah, i'm newish to ubuntu, but i migrated over from three to four years of debian use, followed by a brief stint with LFS, my philosophy changed one day to: "Hey, someone already put all the work of figuring out what packages make a system usable... lets just use their solution"
<elops> Can you get iptables to log to its own log file?
<molgamus> Could someone help me? My wireless card doesn't detect any networks (or my computer doesn't detect the card). What should i do?
<Baughn> magnusmagnus: Well, what card do you have?
<outoftime> bullgard4: screen would be a TV. keyboard would be el cheapo laser wireless of the sort that i have sitting in a pile next to me : )
<tom_eats_lives> Baughn,  ok , always feel embarrassed asking in #c #gcc for something so easy =(
<Baughn> magnusmagnus: And does networkmanager show a "wireless networks" header at all?
<phorensic> mst__: You preferred not to re-invent the wheel so to speak.. not a bad choice... although Im sure you gained a lot of linux knowledge which comes in handy im sure by running those types of OS's
<magnusmagnus> I think you're talking to the wrong guy, bauhgn
<dayo> tom_eats_lives: that's what it's for. asking questions
<Baughn> tom_eats_lives: Although you'd think you'd remember it after one or two askings
<dayo> tom_eats_lives: everyone in there started small
<bullgard4> outoftime: I see. So your requirements are special. --  I cannot help you.
<pike_> molgamus: can you pastebin the following commands?  sudo lshw; sudo ifconfig -a; iwconfig
<molgamus> ok
<outoftime> bullgard4: thanks for following up on my question!
<phorensic> hey pikey
<Baughn> tom_eats_lives: You shouldn't feel embarrassed, though. Chances are it'll be answered by someone who is otherwise mostly there to ask questions, who will therefore feel better about it.
<mst__> phorensic, yeah... LFS was sort of like the capstone for an operating systems course... I learned a lot from running it, and suggest that people who really want to learn about linux install it with virtualbox or vmware or something, but Ubuntu rocks -- even people who have never used linux before have no trouble sitting down at my box to do work
<molgamus> #!/bin/bash
<molgamus> modprobe -r b44
<molgamus> modprobe -r b43
<molgamus> modprobe -r b43legacy
<molgamus> modprobe -r ssb
<molgamus> modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<FloodBot2> molgamus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xDCDx> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 6.06.1 2.6.15-52-amd64-server; I am exporting a folder NFS, mounting it with NFS works fine, but working it with NFS4 gives a "ls: reading directory /home: Input/output error" error when I try ls, but writing and reading actual files on the nfs work fine. I've been googling to no avail. Any clues?
<zeno___> HELP! pulse is taking up 100 percent CPU and its superhot!
<Baughn> zeno___: Kill pulse?
<phorensic> mst__: One day I want to LFS but the community doesn't have that much support and I have a hard time interacting with docs
<Baughn> ..that wasn't pulse. Oh well.
<molgamus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110442/
<s0101> does anybody know how to configure Geforce 6100 on ubuntu 8.10
<s0101> ?
<Baughn> xDCDx: It's not really an answer, but I eventually got sufficiently fed up to switch to sshfs. NEver looked back. :P
<phorensic> mst__: What host OS did you use to make yours?
<xDCDx> I mean, mounting it with NFSv3 works fine, but mounting it with NFSv4 gives the input/output error when doing ls
<homecable> s0101 that card sucks
<homecable> get a new one
<phorensic> s0101: restricted driver manager?
<homecable> i tryed it and it was low fps
<homecable> :P
<s0101> i did a fresh install and after i avtivated the driver in the hardware conf it installed the latest version and after restart my screen goes black
<mst__> phorensic, the LFS book is pretty good, just follow the instructions exactly (an extra slash here or there can f*ck you in the end) -- I used a minimal install of debian testing
<xDCDx> Baughn: that may be a solution, but I am afraid performance might by a problem with sshfs
<molgamus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110443/
<Baughn> xDCDx: In my experience, it manages "wire" speeds at least up to 210Mbit/s, eg. the full 802.11n capacity
<s0101> i chosed the recomended version 177
<Baughn> xDCDx: It does increase cpu usage, but..
<mst__> phorensic, but if you just want to play with LFS you can download their live CD and use it with virtualbox
<tsairox> kao: what should i do?
<s0101> now i turned it back to low graph
<phorensic> mst__: I see .. I need a 3rd pc that I can crash and test it.. and maybe a friend that wants to go through the experience with me.. you think it was worth the time?
<Baughn> xDCDx: Well, that's the encryption. NFSv4 is also encrypted (if you're doing it right), so there's no real difference.
<phorensic> mst__: Thats true
<Baughn> xDCDx: Or you could wait for my thesis product. Should be just a year or so. :P
<xDCDx> lol
<molgamus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110444/
<xDCDx> Baughn: what happens when a sshfs goes down, and then goes up back after a while? Is data lost? I need a behaviour like the 'hard' option in NFS
<Baughn> xDCDx: With -o reconnect, you get that
<whitedox> Does avidemux have its own irc support channel?
<phorensic> mst__: I think I have an older lfs disk around but I remember they docs were saying they were in between releases and the current one was funky so better to wait, I waited and then forgot about it
<xDCDx> so processes are kept waiting until NFS is up again with sshfs?
<homecable> s0101 http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SFPC85GT256U2P&cpc=SCH
<Baughn> Yes
<Baughn> Unless you ctrl-c them
<mst__> phorensic, you'll get a lot of "low level" knowledge about how linux is put together, what comprises a distribution, and in general become kind of a pro at configuring the GNU/Linux part of linux, you'll know where things like "ls" come from that we usually take for granted
<homecable> thats the card i got it alot better
<xDCDx> ummm, i could consider that then
<Baughn> xDCDx: Of course, with the caveat that true consistency is impossible when the host (server) doesn't know about sshfs
<Baughn> xDCDx: But that's the same as with nfs
<mst__> phorensic, it wont help you much in just knowing how a distro like ubuntu works, since there's a ton of software between an LFS system and an ubuntu system
<derspankster> anyone know of where I can get an ubuntu dome case badge?
<homecable> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=NVIDIA-8300GS-CO&cpc=SCH
<homecable> i ment
<phorensic> mst__: I wish someone would put together a comprehensive dvd to describe all this stuff and also with bash.. usually once I can conceptualize things (and since im a visual learner the dvd would help greatly) I can kick ass and chew bubblegum
<homecable> http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=946
<bantu_> #python
<Baughn> xDCDx: (Mine is, of course, handling that better. Distributed FSs usually do. ;)
<Medalgod> Hi all! On a Ubuntu live! disk i get no graphical environment. It seems to be outputting something that cannot be displayed by my monitor. Can anybody help me get an x environment? If it helps i have an ATi HD 3850 gfx card... help would be appreciated :)
<s0101> are you trying to tell me that my graph card is screwed
<xDCDx> I was switching from NFSv3 to NFSv4 due to strange slow downs and hang ups with mounts: my setup is like 10 nodes with data disks, all of them are servers and all of them mount all the other data disks
<mst__> phorensic, but you'r all out of gum?
<Baughn> xDCDx: ...cool. Can I have a copy?
<s0101> i have a integrated motherboard+graphcard
<phorensic> mst__: But knowing the structure of the filesystem and learning to use the shell more would be a tremendous help
<bantu_> Baughn how long have you been using Linux
<Baughn> xDCDx: Er. I mean, sshfs has never shown any such issues for me.
<phorensic> mst__: No Im using the new last for ever gum, I've had one piece for the last  5 years
<s0101> why can i use 8.04 hardy heron with no problems at al?
<Baughn> bantu_: Eh? Oh.. hmm, fourteen years now
<xDCDx> it just pisses me off that i spent the whole afternoon migrating to NFSv4 for nothing :P
<xDCDx> now I have to spend another afternoon learning and migrating to sshfs...
<phorensic> s0101: There could possibly always be a problem somewhere
<mst__> phorensic, watch out or a giant horned animal will attack you vis. the stride commercials -- nasty stuff
<Baughn> xDCDx: Nah, more like half an hour
<ubuntuuser234234> anyone know how to keep my speaker volume from resetting to 0 on restart?
<phorensic> mst__: haaha I'll be on guard thanks for the warning!
<s0101> iam getting headache
<Baughn> xDCDx: If performance is critical, NFSv3 /is/ faster (unless you get mysterious slowdowns)
<phorensic> s0101: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<MikyMouse> Is there anyway to disable compiz but keep the sadows..? with compiz I really get sometimes weir behaivours with the text in the windows (it get screwd up while scrolling)
<Baughn> xDCDx: Though you might be able to set null encryption on ssh
<s0101> yes thats how i could change back to low graph
<ugliefrog> how do i fix my mouse going to sleep...my mouse goes to sleep after a few minutes ..have to clik it a bunch to get it going
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Not really, no.
<bantu_> Baughn I feel like a bug now!
<phorensic> s0101: And you upgraded before you installed the new nvidia restricted drivers?
<xDCDx> Baughn: thanks for the info, but the misterious slow downs were really annoying :-)
<s0101> i did a full system upgrade
<mst__> phorensic, best of luck... i got to run, but I'd say its worth installing LFS to in VirtualBox, espicially since there is a lot of time you wait while things compile -- you'll be able to get stuff done while you do LFS on the side
<s0101> from a fresh install
<MikyMouse> Baughn, so it is only possible to have shadows with compiz???
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Shadows in the "darken the next window under" sense requires compositing, which is what compiz does.. it's not really compiz' fault, as the problems are due to DRI1 being over-extended
<phorensic> mst__: Cool thanks bro ttyl
<mst__> phorensic, adios
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Lots of other window managers bake shadows into the window decorations, but those just look the same regardless of other windows
<bantu_> I have tried reading the chroot man page, but I can't get what its used for...
<Baughn> MikyMouse: One option is to wait. DRI2 will eventually fix this.
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Another is to switch to an nvidia gpu, as they've hacked around the issues. Mostly.
<s0101> i have options to activate driver 173. 96 or 177 (recomended)
<MikyMouse> Baughn, well actually I have a NVIDIA GPU
<phorensic> s0101: I would suggest removing the nvidia drivers and try reinstalling them.. if it still doesn't work after that, you should probably just use the open source "nv" driver
<Baughn> s0101: On a 6000-series card?
<clooluss> hi all. I'm having trouble with network manager. Are there are text files I can tweak to try to fix it?
<phorensic> s0101: use the recommended driver
<s0101> 6100
<MikyMouse> Baughn, but I have to put the Visual Effects to NONE otherwise I get sometimes annoying efects on the text when scrolling
<Baughn> s0101: Hang on, let me check
<phorensic> s0101: but i do think that it could be time for a new card?
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Unavoidable. Sorry.
<MikyMouse> Baughn, ...mybe time to switch to KDE since I don't have problems there
<Baughn> s0101: Yes, the newest driver should work for a 6100.
<s0101> i found a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039450 but i am a bit ubuntu green
<per> Hello "Ubuntu" folks! Why why doesnt "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh locales" give any questions??? (I cant recall giving any options while installing ubuntu, crap
<per> Any ideer???
<molgamus> could someone please walk me through how to set up my wireless card on my dell latitude?
<phorensic> MikyMouse: nothing wrong with using kde
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Er, yeah, because KDE ships with those effects off
<s0101> but i tried with the newest and the screen went black after restart and i had to set it back to low graph from terminal
<MikyMouse> Baughn, actually I tried KDE with shadows and no problem
<MikyMouse> Baughn, but I like more GNOME
<Baughn> s0101: But seriously, it's time to upgrade
<Medalgod> per, do it without the -phigh options
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Well, are they the sort of shadows where the shadow actually lets the windows below shine through?
<clooluss> network manager keeps trying to connect to a AP that no longer exists! How can I purge this old reference?
<per> Medalgod: Same thing
<phorensic> s0101: I know, maybe something went wrong.. its happened to me before.. just give it a try make sure you update and upgrade again before you do it
<Medalgod> no idea then :p
<Baughn> clooluss: Right-click on it, pick edit
<s0101> this is just my favorite crap computer i normaly use a laptop but i just want it to work nice and smooth like 8.04
<Rezzie> Is it possible to log how much traffic is transferred through an SSH session?
<s0101> you mean do a system update before?
<Medalgod> anyone help on getting an x environment on the live disk?
<clooluss> Baughn: There is no Edit option if I right click: "Enable networking" and "enable wireless", Connection info and about
<per> I will install good old Debian (Ubuntu is too slick
<phorensic> s0101: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Baughn> Rezzie: A particular connection, as in from the command line?
<Medalgod> per: good man :p
<Baughn> clooluss: Odd. 8.04?
<MikyMouse> Baughn, and it is specialy annoying with PUTTY since half of the window doesn't redraw
<s0101> those to options before i activate and install the driver
<Baughn> clooluss: There is one in 8.10, at least
<Baughn> clooluss: If you don't mind re-entering all the networks you want to use, you can just delete the config directory. That's.. let's see...
<Rezzie> Baughn: Yes, I'm logging into an SSH session via the terminal and using it to tunnel web traffic, though I'd like to know how much data has been sent/received.
<bantu_> whats the python channel?
<clooluss> baughn: No, Gutsy I think. HOw do I check.
<Pici> bantu_: #python surprisingly
<Baughn> clooluss: ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections
<Jack_Sparrow> Medalgod Ubuntu Customization Kit (UCK)
<bantu_> I'm trying #python but Ican't get in
<Baughn> clooluss: "rm -r ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections" in a terminal will wipe it
<Pici> !register | bantu_
<ubottu> bantu_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bantu_> pici LOOOOL!!!
<s0101> system is fully upgraded and updated
<sweetgum> guys i have a major ubuntu problem, my login screen shows properly and when i log in all i see is a bunch of blurred patterns. ubuntu was working just fine up until this morning, anyone have any suggestions/ideas?
<Medalgod> Jack_Sparrow:  i'm not asking how to make a disk with one... x
<s0101> it was that before as well
<Medalgod> dont detect my monitor correctly and sends a picture my monitor cant display
<bantu_> thanks pici.
<Jack_Sparrow> Medalgod what was your question again?
<Baughn> Rezzie: Sorry, I don't know of anything accurate. It would be a neat little hack, though; you could hook the read/write syscalls to count bytes transferred over a network connection, even where to...
<Baughn> Rezzie: Oh, but iptraf has a per-connection list. It just isn't as handy.
<Medalgod> "(20:25:01) Medalgod: Hi all! On a Ubuntu live! disk i get no graphical environment. It seems to be outputting something that cannot be displayed by my monitor. Can anybody help me get an x environment? If it helps i have an ATi HD 3850 gfx card... help would be appreciated :)"
<Rezzie> Baugn: Sound a bit too involved, but thanks for the hints :)
<Baughn> sweetgum: Reboot, select failsafe from the grub menu
<phorensic> s0101: Ok fine.. just try a reinstall, if that doesn't work, besides editing the config by hand to try and get it to work, I'd suggest using the "nv" driver
<clooluss> baughN; Thanks, that's pointed me in the right direction. THe dir structure is slightly different, but I found a folder named after the offending AP. Delted it, will reboot and see what happens.
<sweetgum> Baughn: alright ill try that, brb (ubuntu is on this computer)
<Jack_Sparrow> Medalgod ctrl-alt F2
<Jack_Sparrow> Medalgod ctrl-alt F7 to get out
<MikyMouse> Well, so, IS THERE any alternative to Compiz to give to our Gnomes a look better than a plain and sady screen?
<InTrUsIoN> • CiAo A TuTTi DeL ChAn  #ubuntu  By InTrUsIoN •
<Medalgod> Jack_Sparrow: i know how to get a headless env... i want to fire up the x env
<Baughn> MikyMouse: You can buy an nvidia card
<Medalgod> the settings are wrong (by default)
<phorensic> Baughn: ahahah
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Or switch to a WM where shadows just aren't an issue, like xmonad ;)
<MikyMouse> Baughn, I already told you that I am currently using an NVIDA card
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Oh, you did? Hum.
 * Baughn shrugs
<MikyMouse> Baughn, with the latest drivers from the repositories
<s0101> how do i install nv driver ? and what do i do if i need to put it back in low graph with that driver?
<DrkShadow> I'm trying to install lzma, sudo apt-get install lzma, but I get: "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?". I've done, apt-get update, and, apt-get update --fix-missing, but I still get the same error.
<codeshah> weird, i am trying to install a deb package but says wrong architecture i386! how can I chekc what architecture is installed?
<phorensic> s0101: the nv driver should already be there you just have to edit the config file and replace the word "nvidia" with "nv" under i think the screen section. To try to correct the issue if the driver install doesn't work the sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg is that you did last time..
<clooluss> THanks baughn, that is much better.
<MikyMouse> Baughn, GeForce 8400M GS running on 177.82 drivers
<codeshah> trying to install flash
<s0101> just a supid question how do i open the config file?
<Perogies> I resized my ubuntu partition, and now the grub wont show at boot up
<Baughn> MikyMouse: Sorry, then, can't help. I don't go for eyecandy myself, and the nvidia drivers /do/ have problems with compiz.
<Baughn> Just less than most others.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > Perogies
<ubottu> Perogies, please see my private message
<phorensic> s0101: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Perogies> uuid eh? I will check into that, thanks
<sweetgum> Baughn: I dont have a failsafe option in grub theres only recovery and memtest, i tried running the recover x from recovery btu i still have the same problem. any other ideas?
<MikyMouse> Baughn, ok, thanks, I like the balance; Functionallity + Style
<maco> codeshah: youre probably on 64bit then
<Medalgod> ive managed to fire it up... for future reference (and anyone on the live! team... the disk doesn't boot r5xx & r6xx gpu's... u need to do a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd pain to figure out but meh
<phorensic> s0101: you can use nano in the console, if you are in gui you can use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or any other text alternative (vi, vim, etc,etc)
<codeshah> maco, hmm, weird... any way to chck?
<maco> codeshah: there's an alpha of flash 10 available for 64bit
<maco> codeshah: uname -a
<codeshah> maco, yeah u are right... dang, should I have to uninstall and install the 34 bit version? I used wubi
<maco> codeshah: 32bit you mean? ;)
<s0101> just have a quick look http://pastebin.com/m674b0a48
<jcapinc> hello, is there a channel for apache/ubuntu server questions?  Im a developer and I need to run PHP in files with a .htm/.html extension type
<codeshah> maco, lol, yeah 32bit of ubuntu
<maco> codeshah: you should be able to install it with nspluginwrapper. if you just use the flash from the repositories instead of going to adobe's site itll do it automatically
<phorensic> jcapinc: doesn't that happen automagically?
<maco> codeshah: or you can use the alpha flash 10 on 64bit natively
<clooluss> Oops... I just deleted my network manager and power icons from my panel in gutsy. How do I get them back?
<homecable> can i dcc send someone i need to test my dcc
<maco> clooluss: you just removed the notification area. just right click and go to add to panel
<jcapinc> phorensic, unfortunatelly it doesnt, the filenames are required to be .php or .phtml
<phorensic> clooluss: I think it is the add to panel (by right clicking) and then notification area
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m196e2744 this is all of it
<sweetgum> ive just encountered a graphical problem in ubuntu, the login screen works fine but after i login the visual is something my monitor can not display / an invalid visual. can someone please help me to get this working i need to use Ubuntu ASAP
<MikyMouse> exit
<s0101> what does it mean by configured monitor?
<phorensic> jcapinc: i thought you can just do like a <?php yadda yada .. .> and it will be paresed by php
<MikyMouse> wvm??
<s0101> i cant se nividia
<phorensic> s0101: which monitor you have settings configured for
<phorensic> s0101: lemme look
<maco> phorensic: you need to tell apache which file types to execute
<DrkShadow> Can someone help me install lzma? I'm getting "Unable to fetch some archives"
<clooluss> phorensic: THanks, that got the power icon back. What about the NM one?
<maco> DrkShadow: does it tell you which ones? and are you able to run "apt-get update" with no problems?
<maco> clooluss: alt+f2 and run "nm-applet"
<DrkShadow> apt-get update runs, but with errors (Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages -- 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] -- few more relating to feisty)
<whitedox> How do you enable animation in gimp?
<maco> DrkShadow: uh thatd be because feisty's gone
<sheldonh_> been googling to try get my iwl3945-based wlan card to see my home network (sometimes i see a random neighbour, sometimes none). is there hope?
<DrkShadow> maco: so what am I supposed to do?
<clooluss> cool maco, thanks
<maco> DrkShadow: all of the feisty repos have been emptied out. upgrade to something that's supported.
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: i have the same card, no problems here
<DrkShadow> apparently it's still on my system.
<DrkShadow> heh..
<s0101> not sure i havent chanched anything the only thing i have done since install is trying ti install driver 177 and then put it back in low graph
<molgamus> need help to configure dell latitude d610 to work in my wireless network, my mac's and pc's is very easy to set up but my ubuntu doesn't even find any networks
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: ubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.27-9-generic?
<ezerhoden> yes
<maco> DrkShadow: i recommend installing 8.04 because gutsy will reach end of life in 3 months.
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: 3945ABG?
<DrkShadow> I'm gonna do a backup of this system before I do that..
<phorensic> s0101: try gksudo nvidia-settings
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: dang. you in the usa?
 * DrkShadow suddenly feels that ubuntu should not be used in a business setting
<maco> DrkShadow: in a business setting, id say just use the long term support releases
<cp> using openssl from command line is there a way to get the output decrypting with wrong password?
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: yes, why?
<DrkShadow> maco: I'd agree with that.. damn predecessors.
<sweetgum> anyone that can help me available?
<maco> DrkShadow: regular releases are supported for 18 months. the long term releases are supported for 3 years on desktop and 5 years on server
<jcapinc> so does anyone know of an apache channel?
<s0101> a pop up says You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: might be a regional thing. i noticed it configured for us, whereas on debian sid (where it works), it was za
<Pici> jcapinc: #apache
<s0101> thats prob because i am using low graph
<maco> DrkShadow: er, there was a LTS release before feisty. it's dapper. though its end of life is this june
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: so maybe i've just forgotten about something i tweaked somewhere
<ljungk> hi, what is the standard file extension for man pages? and how do I tell man where to look for the man pages for a certain program?
<foobrew> is there an easy way to restart compiz?
<maco> ljungk: no file extension
<maco> foobrew: compiz --replace
<maco> foobrew: you can just do it in a alt+f2 runbox
<DrkShadow> does EoL mean they remove the repositories and everything, or just no more updates?
<phorensic> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maco> DrkShadow: at first, no updates of any sort (including security updates). a few months later, the repos are emptied.
<molgamus> i need my wireless network to work, help me please
<s0101> only box that isnt ticked is "include x display names in the config file"
<foobrew> thanks maco..worked great
<phorensic> s0101: look at my config file then look at yours: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110456/
<maco> DrkShadow: the updates repo stays up with a single package in it: the hints for update-manager to be able to upgrade you to the new version
<DrkShadow> so I'd have to download the entire repository to feel safe ;-)
<maco> DrkShadow: well i wouldnt want to run without security updates available...
<DrkShadow> internal servers.. doesn't bother me at this point.
<powerpan> hi i had installed amarok2 but now there is no sound
<maco> DrkShadow: every 2 years, a new LTS release comes out. that gives you a year of transition time between release and end of life
<jonstetler> what does wine-gecko do?
<s0101> i see, when i look at resolution settings it says that my screen is unknown
<maco> powerpan: in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<powerpan> ubuntu
<whitedox> how do you make the gnome image viewer play gif's? Mine only displays the first frame.
<maco> whitedox: i think you have to just open the image in firefox....
<ljungk> maco: ok, but what about my other question? I have a man page in the path /usr/local/man/ (which seems to be in my manpath), but it won't get found
<Louis> I have transmission set to autostart when I log in (via Sessions) with the "transmission %F" command... is there a way to get it to start minimized to the tray?
<maco> powerpan: play around and see if there's a way to make it speak alsa, because kde apps use phonon and if youre running ubuntu, not kubuntu, phonon's probably not running
<s0101> what should i do in nvidia x server settings?
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: thanks, that's been helpful. means i should hack on. if you have a moment, i'd love to see your: dmesg | grep iwl3945.*Linux
<phorensic> s0101: right... i think you should try reinstalling the nvidia driveers again.. if your screen goes black we will try to help fix that
<powerpan> the timeline is standig
<powerpan> i klick on play
<powerpan> but the zimeline don't start
<phorensic> s0101: right now you are not using nvidia to manage your screens so close out of it
<maco> ljungk: er...man path? i dont have an environment variable for that...
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: sure, give a second
<s0101> i give it a go then brb
<iPeter-> Hey, where i can find the starters wiki tutorial, to get everything what i need, example.. windows fonts..
<ljungk> well, the command 'manpath' returns, among others, /usr/local/man
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: [   13.535951] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: okay, so it's gotta come down to a regional quirk
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: thanks, i'll see if i can remember how to zone the thing correctly
<Rencx> how to delete folder from desktop?
<whitedox> maco: Thanks. That will work for what I am needing to view GIF's for anyways.
<ljungk> so basically, it should look at the right place.
<maco> Rencx: right-click and send to trash?
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: if you get it sorted, let me know what the problem was
<powerpan> i can't find a away ti change to alsa
<Karti> Hi all......quick question - is Beagle still the recommended overall search system for Ubuntu?
<sweetgum>  ive just encountered a graphical problem in ubuntu, the login screen works fine but after i login the visual is something my monitor can not display / an invalid visual. can someone please help me to get this working i need to use Ubuntu ASAP
<Rencx> maco: ok i send to trash but cant Empty it
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: *nods*
<peleg> Karti, tracker did problems to me, so I prefer beagle.
<Rencx> maco:  before i use shift+delete
<maco> Rencx: wait is this a file owned by root rather than owned by you?
<Karti> peleg: Many thanks ;)
<perhamlinux> hi guys.
<mcmoher59> hi all
<perhamlinux> in ubuntu, how can I check if my wireless usb adaptor is recognized or not?
<Rencx> its driver for windows for camera from drivers cd
<maco> Rencx: if so, "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*" and do *not* add any extra spaces in there anywhere!
<Thurin1> perhamlinux: dmeg
<ezerhoden> perhamlinux: check dmesg after inserting
<Thurin1> dmesg* even
<maco> Rencx: that would empty your Trash of everything in it
<maco> Rencx: but if you add any extra spaces in the middle of that, you could really hurt things, so copy that exactly
<^Zew^> Does anyone know how I could get a shell script to run at boot?
<perhamlinux> ezerhoden, Thurin1: what should I look for?
<mcmoher59> i want to have 2 os in my computer xD
<Rencx> maco: ok ty it worked ;)
<maco> ^Zew^: at boot or at login?
<mcmoher59> at boot
<^Zew^> boot
<mcmoher59> yep
<sweetgum>  ive just encountered a graphical problem in ubuntu, the login screen works fine but after i login the visual is something my monitor can not display / an invalid visual. can someone please help me to get this working i need to use Ubuntu ASAP
<mcmoher59> install driviers
<maco> ^Zew^: put the script in /etc/init.d and then symlink to it from /etc/rcS.d/
<guntbert> perhamlinux: try lspci | grep -i wireless
<ubuntuuser234234> anyone know how to keep my speaker volume from resetting to 0 on restart?
<ubuntuuser234234> I am using alsa
<ubuntuuser234234> as my machine has problems with pulseaudio
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: what version of ubuntu?
<ubuntuuser234234> 8.10
<^Zew^> maco is there a webpage I could goto?
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: looks like two separate problems. 2.6.27 breaks support in iwl3945 for channels >11 (i was using 13), and you need to specify regional settings with a cfg80211 bootparam
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: http://www.linux-solved.com/post/solved-iwl3945-problem-after-upgrading-to-2-6-27-29338.html
<ezerhoden> ubuntuuser234234: try alsactl store
<flo__> Je recherche quelqu'un de francais pour un problème de disque dur externe merci de me répondre
<maco> ^Zew^: er...its just an init script...
<maco> !fr | flo__
<ubottu> flo__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<perhamlinux> guntbert: I have these lines in my dmesg, does it mean it's recognized? http://rafb.net/p/2aT6M195.html
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: ahh
<ubuntuuser234234> had to sudo it, is that usual?
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: brb, gonna test
<perhamlinux> guntbert: btw, it's usb
<s0101> hi guys i am back again
<s0101> same problem
<Rencx> i have problem to see long letters in some programs what i have to do?
<maco> ^Zew^: you *could* just put the script in /etc/rcS.d/ but last time i said that someone pointed out that it's not really the "right" way
<ubuntuuser234234> ezerhoden, had to sudo it, is that usual?
<s0101> i installed the 177 driver and my screen went black after restart
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: yes, thats normal
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: also whats the output of "which alsactl"?
<ubuntuuser234234> maco, ok, just checking :)
<ubuntuuser234234> /sbin/alsactl
<Rencx> maco: whad this "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant" comand do?
<guntbert> perhamlinux: those lines don't tell *me* anything, but you can try lsusb | grep -i wireless   too
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: and the file /etc/init.d/alsa-utils exists, right?
<ubuntuuser234234> yep
<maco> Rencx: it installs a package called wpasupplicant...which i'm 99% sure is installed by default
<^Zew^> maco Im trying to run a auto restore of a XP partion with not need for any input form the end user
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: confirmed. didn't have to play with the regdom, just changing channel was enough. how do i nominate this for inclusion in the release errata?
<s0101> i am ack at square 1 again
<Rencx> maco: and if it is instaled i have deleted it
<phorensic> s0101: is it crashing or giving you text at all?
<maco> Rencx: removing wpasupplicant would remove a LOT of other things...like network-manager...
<Rencx> maco:  can i fix is it installed?
<s0101> i can se everything until the login screen i can hear the sound from the login screen and my only option is to press ctrl+alt+f4
<mavsman4457> How can I install KDE 4.2 without messing up gnome at all?
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: i have no idea, sorry
<maco> Rencx: i dont actually know what your problem is
<sheldonh_> ezerhoden: no worries, tomorrow is another day :)
<ezerhoden> sheldonh_: new to ubuntu myself
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: can you pastebin the contents of your /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for me?
<ubuntuuser234234> sure
<sheldonh_> it xchat where it's at for irc in gnome? :/
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: brb, moving to another physical room
<phorensic> s0101: now can you paste your xorg.conf file??
<Rencx> maco: i run that to fix wireless network..
<s0101> how did i get in from term?
<dman> here's an odd question:  If I have 4 usb ports, and set the bios to boot from usb, how do I know which one it's trying to boot from?
<Rencx> i have problem to see long letters in some programs what i have to do?
<White_Pelican> is jaunty available in ubuntu?
<angie> how do i install pcf fonts?
<dayo> !flash > dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<The_Joe_> I have the hda-intel driver on an ALC883 sound card - my microphone will not record at all.
<mavsman4457> Can I install KDE 4.2 without messing up gnome?
<whitedox> The milliseconds in gimp for a gif image means how fast it goes. So the smaller the number, the faster it goes? Or the other way around?
<ubuntuuser234234> http://paste2.org/p/137008
<guntbert> !jaunty | White_Pelican
<ubottu> White_Pelican: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<The_Joe_> mavsman4457, Yes - sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<The_Joe_> DO NOT apt-grt
<The_Joe_> * apt-get
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m133f600e
<phorensic> s0101: maybe you can copy it to a thumb drive?
<ubuntuuser234234> The_Joe_, why? Didn't realize there would be much of a difference.
<ezerhoden> The_Joe_: this is a built-in mic? and you have it unmuted ?
<s0101> which one?
<The_Joe_> ezerhoden, No it's not built in, I'm on a desktop
<maco> Rencx: what? you use wpasupplicant manually, and now the package has been mysteriously deleted
<maco> Rencx: ?
<The_Joe_> ezerhoden, I have Capture 1 and Capture unmuted as well as "Microphone" and "Front Mic"
<Rencx> maco: i did this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<phorensic> s0101: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntuuser234234> Rencx, oh God that is old
<s0101> why t a thumb drive?
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: after you do "sudo alsactl store" can you do "echo $?"
<ljungk> still no one that knows about how to get man to find its files??
<maco> Rencx: holy crap those directions are ANCIENT
<Rencx> ubuntuuser234234, maco: but now my wireles working
<maco> Rencx: you dont need to work with the wpasupplicant file manually at all. i dont even know how to do that. just use the network manager icon at the top of the screen. pick the network you want, and itll ask in a nice little graphical box for the key
<ubuntuuser234234> maco, what does that do?
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: if it gives a 0, that means "it claims to have worked"
<phorensic> s0101: well if you can paste it here thats fine too but i guess you already went back to low graphics mode then?
<Rencx> ubuntuuser234234, maco: can i rool back somhow
<chazco> Hi... how can I remote control my netbook from my desktop (both Ubuntu)... need to run Inkscape but the netbook resolution is too low
<ubuntuuser234234> Rencx, that is after you undo why you did following a document from 3 years ago
<guntbert> ljungk: my man never had any problems..., did you read man manpath?
<s0101> yes iam back in low graph
<ubuntuuser234234> maco, ok, it gave a 0.
<grayhane> I just got a nvidia card for the system but cannot get it working,
<sweetgum>  ive just encountered a graphical problem in ubuntu, the login screen works fine but after i login the visual is something my monitor can not display / an invalid visual. can someone please help me to get this working i need to use Ubuntu ASAP
<ljungk> guntbert: yeah, and it seems to be correctly configured. /usr/local/man is in the path, which is the place where i put the file
<s0101> if i activate the driver it says to restart the computer do you mean that i should activate and then check the file and copy before restart?
<The_Joe_> Ehh anyone?
<ubuntuuser234234> I think this is one of the biggest problems with ubuntu outdated how-to's leading people to screw up their system
<maco> Rencx: wow that was written in edgy? that wasnt even necessary in dapper... anyway, you dont need /etc/default/wpasupplicant at all
<Rencx> ubuntuuser234234: ?
<guntbert> chazco: use ssh with the -X (that tunnels X through) ssh
<Rencx> maco: i will delete wpasupplicant..?
<maco> Rencx: just that file. keep the package.
<chazco> guntbert - I've considered that... i take it the apps act exactly as if they were on the netbook (ie, filesystems available)
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: ok so its saying it can write to the asound.state just fine... can you do "sudo alsa force-reload" and then pastebin the asound.state again?
<X-Seti> Got little problem with ubuntu for anyone who has had the same issue, when I boot up and login I get ISD server error that seems to open the ica process, Every time I boot up now and login I have one more extra window to close, 21 error windows now?
<phorensic> s0101: after you activate the driver restart and then paste the file
<_aee_> hello, i got a CD from Ubuntu ship-it program and installed it. now i'm not able to use programs like PHP, mysql, GCC etc.
<guntbert> ljungk: I didn't follow, so please tell me your problem again
<Rencx> maco: sudo rm /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<MTecknology> How can I make hidden directories not show up with <tab><tab> ?
<ubuntuuser234234> ok, let me quit some stuff first
<vigo> _aee_: are they installed yet?
<guntbert> chazco: yes, at first try xeyes (just for fun and to it works)
<maco> Rencx: yeah
 * The_Joe_ is now frustrated
<guntbert> *and to see it works
<ljungk> guntbert: i have a manpage, spim.man, that i want man to find when i do 'man spim'. since /usr/local/man seems to be the place to put user man pages, I put it there.
<chazco> guntbert - Are there any major security risks with using SSH? The netbook is often connected to public networks (i'll not be using SSH through them, but i asume it will still be running)
<s0101> ok
<Rencx> maco: ty :)
<ubuntuuser234234> http://paste2.org/p/137014
<yo_momma> Is there a good video card that I can get the just WORKS with 8.10?
<maco> ljungk: um looking in /usr/man...
<_aee_> vigo: i don't know. actually, are they included in std. distros of Ubuntu. (I got only one CD)
<yo_momma> something i don't have to configure or anything?
<ubuntuuser234234> yo_momma, depends on what you mean by "just works"
<maco> ljungk: you need to add a directory for what man seciton it is (man1, man2, etc)
<mneptok> chazco: there are always securioty risks in running daemons that accept non-local connections. but the risks with SSH are few, and you could always stop the daemon when you're not using it.
<chazco> mneptok - Thanks :0
<ubuntuuser234234> yo_momma, most will work fine, but there are no 3d drivers for them or they have very limited drivers etc
<chazco> mneptok - Thanks :) even
<phorensic> yo_momma: Im using the geforce 9800GT it works perfectly
<_aee_> vigo: how can i see all installed programs in Ubuntu? (I'm new to both linux & Ubuntu)
<ubuntuuser234234> yo_momma, so though they will work, they won't work as good as they could.
<yo_momma> I have a via chrome9 intergrated graphics and i can't get the 3d acceleration  to work on it
<maco> ljungk: and it appears the manpage should be gzipped
<ljungk> guntbert: ok, and then just the file in there with the same name as the program? what about file extension?
<Rencx> maco: do you have more time, to help me i have some questions?
<vigo> _aee_: They may not be actually installed on the CD, I would check Synaptic to see if they are, and or if any dependencies  are needed.
<yo_momma> I just want something that I can play graphic intense games
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: and pastebin "amixer -c0"
<guntbert> ljungk: I didn't do anything with manpages (except read them) yet :), but I seem to remember something like groff or so, and a cache...
<gulderen> xxxx
<maco> ubuntuuser234234: your asound.state looks like it didnt revert to a bunch of 0s...
<yo_momma> I had a nvidia 5500 and could never get that one to work
<gulderen> sgds
<gulderen> hi
<mneptok> yo_momma: graphic intense games in Linux? really?
<vigo> _aee_ : I am returning to Ubuntu after a long sail, so I am a bit slow on it still myself.
<The_Joe_> Thank you very much...
<yo_momma> I installed the newest version of openchrome and went to the via website and got their driver and neither worked
<yo_momma> well, i guess better than aisle riot or something
<Rencx> maco: why my Keyring shows up when i start my pc and want Auto join wireless network?
<yo_momma> like some fps games like alien arena or open arena
<ubuntuuser234234> maco, can't decide if that is good or bad
<ubuntuuser234234> maco, If it did I would at least have an idea of what is causing this
<maco> Rencx: do you have it set to auto-login?
<ljungk> guntbert, maco: making a .gz in a man1 solved it. thank you for your help!
<chetnick> hi, does anybody know what is that web browser, it says mozilla but it is not firefox. I think i saw it on backtrack.
<Rencx> maco:  yes
<yo_momma> i can't get 3d acceleration to work with my via chrome9 cipset and would like to
<maco> chetnick: seamonkey?
<vigo> chetnick: SeaMonkey?
<drumstyk1> would anyone be willing to help me with my fstab or permissions? It says I don't have privileges to mount one of my drives.
<yo_momma> with only 2d, its very slow
<maco> Rencx: you have to unlock the keyring somehow. if you use the login screen, it gets unlocked when you enter the login password. if you dont enter the password at the login screen, then you have to manually unlock the keyring
<chetnick> maco: vigo: i found that one, but it says it is "all-in-one application formerly known as the "Mozilla Application Suite"
<drumstyk1> this is my fstab entry: /dev/sda3 /media/disk vfat default 0 0
<chetnick> i will try it
<maco> chetnick: right. remember Mozilla was a browser and it had an html editor and a mail client built in?
<maco> chetnick: that became Seamonkey
<chetnick> ok, thanks guys :D
<phorensic> drumstyk1: you don't have to use uuid ???
<Rencx> maco: do you now how to unlock it
<maco> Rencx: by entering your password when it asks
<drumstyk1> phorensic: i'm sorry, not sure what uuid is...
<mitchell> hello
<vigo> chetchick: Thunderbird might be what you are looking for,,it is the e.mail by Mozilla,,,very good one also.
<ljungk> guntbert, maco: FYI, actually it was NOT a .gz. it was supposed to have the '.1' ending.
<s0101> hi again i installed driver 96 and my computer restarted but it is a bit slow
<phorensic> drumstyk1: sort of like the serial number of your drive
<regeya> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<chetnick> vigo: Thunderbird is email clinet not browser?
<maco> ljungk: in man1 it's .1.gz, in man3, it's .3.gz
<maco> ljungk:  you know *which* man section its supposed to be in, right?
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m35936903
<Fuzzy> hey guys tell me a similar program to FL Studio, like the windows on ubuntu
<chetnick> vigo: it is definitely SeaMonkey :) Thanks again.
<vigo> chetchick: Thunderbird is part of the SeaMonkey application/repository...it is the e,mail only, SeaMonkey Suite has Thunderbird included in it.
<s0101> but if i right click on the desktop i cant se the text in the pop up menu
<drumstyk1> phorensic: so if i find out what my uuid is would you be able to suggest changes to my fstab or do you think the problem lies within the chmod stuff?
<mitchell> please help with firefox, when I rightclick on a link any of the options from the popup menu is executed without making the second click
<ljungk> maco: yeah, but the .gz is not mandatory, only the digit. i guess it's '1', since it's a 'general command' rather than anything else
<s0101> have a look at paste bin
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m35936903
<phorensic> drumstyk1:  UUID="b55d4960-9dd7-4a40-8112-19a6bff7d785"	/media/teradrive	ext3	defaults	0	0    that is anexample of my entry to mount my additional hdd
<maco> ljungk: thatd be 8 then
<maco> ljungk: 1 is for system utilities
<mneptok> !pastebin > phorensic
<ubottu> phorensic, please see my private message
<maco> ljungk: see man man for the list
<maco> ljungk: er 7, not 8, sorry
<phorensic> mneptok: thatwas only 1 line wth
<mcmoher59> hi guys
<s0101> this program is flimering after the install
<mneptok> phorensic: please do not paste output ot the channel. it was one line, but filled with <tab> escape codes.
<phorensic> mneptok: ok thanks pal
<mitchell> need help with firefox
<binspace> I'd like to make a script to select the "control is mapped to the win keys" keyboard option. Does anybody know where the configuration is located?
<drumstyk1> phorensic: that is extremely helpful... does this give you read and write permissions by default or do you still have to go into sudo nautilus to make changes?
<ljungk> maco: well according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_pages, 1 is general commands. but i guess 7, miscellaneous is pretty appropriate
<phorensic> drumstyk1: everything has worked just fine for me mounting in this way.. remember you can sudo mount -a i believe once you make thi entry to test
<mcmoher59> how can i install opera in linux ubuntu 8.04?
<mcmoher59> jakis polak?
<mcmoher59> hę?
<ljungk> maco: executble programs and shell commands, sounds like what i have? (spim, mips simulator)
<mcmoher59> any polish?
<mitchell> please right click in firefox does weird things
<mneptok> !pl > mcmoher59
<ubottu> mcmoher59, please see my private message
<maco> mcmoher59: english only here
<Rencx> maco: but i think that Keyring make some problems with wireless network, and sometimes, i cant see or aces network even if network is available
<ortsvorsteher> mcmoher59: try sudo apt-get install opera
<mitchell> some help
<mcmoher59> ok
<mcmoher59> thx
<drumstyk1> phorensic: i can't thank you enough for the help... I am trying it now
<unix_remote> i can rest password from recovery mode right?
<phorensic> s0101: So did that restart get the drivers to work correctly?
<fearlessdawg> mitchell: whats wrong with your firefox?
<mneptok> unix_remote: correct
<drumstyk1> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mitchell> when I rightclick on a link any of the options from the popup menu is executed randomly without making the second click
<rdw200169> unix_remote, yes; you just go into a shell and change it there
<s0101> i chose driver 96 but it i will also try with 173
<unix_remote> mneptok: link to tutorial/
<s0101> brb
<fearlessdawg> mitchell: i see what i can find out
<phorensic> drumstyk1: no problem, someone mentioned that there was some requirement to use the uuid instead of thee device path in intrepid?
<maco> mcmoher59: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<mneptok> unix_remote: well, since you asked so nicely ...
<unix_remote> mneptok: nevermind ;-)
<mneptok> unix_remote: http://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2008/11/11/reset-your-password-with-recovery-mode-on-the-dell-mini-9-netbook/
<Rencx> maco: but i think that Keyring make some problems with wireless network, and sometimes, i cant see or aces network even if network is available
<flixporty> hello guys
<flixporty> is there a safe way to stop madm mirroring raid
<flixporty> do i have to change the partition type after removing the partitions from the raid
<fearlessdawg> mitchell: i have looked and it is a report bug. see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/206295
<mrpinky> hi, is there a command to see what groups i am a member of (for permissions purposes)?
<ortsvorsteher> mrpinky: id must give you an answer
<mitchell> thanks, now im gonna check this
<maco> Rencx: are they networks that have weak signals? or maybe theyre 802.11b? ive heard of issues with 802.11b on intel wireless card
<mcmoher59> it didnt works
<mrpinky> ortsvorsteher, great thanks :)
<lasivian> is there any way to share desktop themes across multiple computers?
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<rdw200169> lasivian, what do you mean? it's *possible*
<Rencx> maco: i have strong network how to see what of 802.11a/b/g i have?
<swtaarrs_> is there a way to have apt-get downgrade all installed packages to the current available version?  I installed some updates from intrepid-backports and intrepid-proposed that I want to remove
<rdw200169> lasivian, but you need to provide more information, what exaclty do you want to share?
<maco> Rencx: check your router's settings
<mcmoher59> die oper didnt work!
<rdw200169> lasivian, are these newly installed systems, or are they already in place?
<mcmoher59> xD
<ortsvorsteher> !details | mcmoher59
<ubottu> mcmoher59: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mneptok> swtaarrs_: remove the packages, disable -backports and -proposed and then re-install the packages
<swtaarrs_> mneptok: I thought of that, but a lot of them are essential things like gcc so that won't really work :(
<Rencx> maco: it is ok if ubuntu dot have problems with wpa2
<rdw200169> lasivian, b/c it may just be a matter of copying working configs into /etc/skel for new accounts on those computers... anything in /etc/skel gets copied to the home folder when it's created for new accounts (according to the default PAM rules)
<mneptok> swtaarrs_: gcc is not essential.
<maco> Rencx: networkmanager shouldnt have a problem with it, but again, it depends on your wireless card's driver what will and won't work
<mneptok> swtaarrs_: gcc is an optional package, usually installed as part of build-essential
<maco> Rencx: though that does remind me that i should switch my router to wpa2...
<swtaarrs_> mneptok: apt-get wants to remove a huge list of packages including openoffice and other thing if I try to remove gcc, and there are probably other packages that really are essential
<victorbrca> Hi all, would someone mind helping with a simple question on lauchpad?
<rdw200169> lasivian, you could even go so far as to set up a new installation of Ubuntu, get everything working the way you want, then copy all the hidden folders and files to /etc/skel
<rdw200169> lasivian, then, taking that same copy and putting in on the rest of the computers
<mneptok> swtaarrs_: then your system is way out of spec. OO.org has no dependency on gcc
<Spec> it's true, no dependency.
<mneptok> swtaarrs_: OO.org is installed on every Ubuntu system. gcc is not.
<swtaarrs_> mneptok: independent of those issues, is there any other way to do what I want?
<maco> Spec: highlighted on that one, eh?
<Spec> maco: not at all ;)
<s0101> hi again forensic
<s0101> wierd i checked again driver 96 is the only one i can get to work
<s0101> the side menu in this program with all the user names are blinking but besides that it seams to be allright
<s0101> maybe i should change in the config file to nv?
<realmatt> Why is all the external sata drive docks that I see limited to 1TB hard drives?
<phorensic1> s0101: man.. sorry i cant help u better
<s0101> thanks anyway you helped me a lot
<guntbert> swtaarrs_: not sure about the implications, but as far as I remember I disabled those repos and let the apps just "peter out"
<the_dark_warrio> I have a windows vista on the LAN, and it requires a password to be accessed. But if I try to access it with Ubuntu, it shows 0 itens and don't request any pass. Any hints?
<iPeter-> Is there any way to change volume % when scrolling from g15 volumecontrol?
<Louis> I'm running xubuntu 8.10 and i'm trying to configure my screen saver to display photos in my photo folder.  However, I don't seem to have a photo directory ... is there a place I can define it/
<Louis> ?
<Mud|afk> iPeter- using windows :+ ?
<Mud|afk> j/k
<iPeter-> Mud|afk, Ubuntu 8.04.2
<naki> what is better
<naki> Ubtuntu or KUbuntu
<maco> Louis: just create the directory in your home directory
<iPeter-> i prefer for ubuntu.
<Mud|afk> me too , ubuntu
<maco> naki: personal preference...
<rdw200169> naki, it doesn't matter; the difference is preference; look up KDE and Gnome, and pick which GUI you would like more
<guntbert> !best | naki
<ubottu> naki: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<maco> naki: i think gnome's simpler than kde, but some people like how many options kde gives you
<Mud|afk> naki: download 2 live cd's
<Mud|afk> and try out
<naki> are they not just the same OS just different visuals?
<rdw200169> naki, yes.
<ruediix> does anyone know the website for metabuntu.  Google seems to be censoring it.
<rdw200169> naki, you can have both if you want, for example, d/l ubuntu, then download kubuntu-desktop
<Solet> how do you add eee-control to start up?
<maco> ruediix: medibuntu, you mean?
<naki> so i could just apt-get kde and well
<rdw200169> naki, then, you will have both options at your disposal
<naki> yeah
<iPeter-> Is there any way to change volume % when scrolling from g15 volumecontrol, using ubuntu 8.04.2.
<naki> hrm
<ruediix> yeah.
<naki> ok well thanks then
<maco> naki: kubuntu-desktop is what to install to get all the default kubuntu apps
<Louis> maco:  will ubuntu recongize it as *the* photos directory?
<ruediix> Ah, I got it.  Never mind.
<maco> Louis: yes, and capitalization counts
<robertz> how do i make my webcam framerate faster? is it possible?
<Louis> maco:  and besides, i'd like to have it be /var/lib/mythtv/pictures  ... or sync it with the one in my home directory
<rdw200169> naki, maco yes, the desktop package also gets all the ubuntu specific configurations and integrability with the ubuntu-way so the desktop will look like the screenshot on the website, etc...
<maco> Louis: it has to be ~/Photos, but you can make ~/Photos be a symlink to /var/lib/mythtv/pictures
<user01> is there an opensource rar password recovery tool?
<Louis> maco:  okay cool... and how would I make a sym link?
<user01> i found old files i stored 5 years ago but i forgot the password
<rdw200169> maco, ln -s /var/lib/mythtv/pictures /home/user/Photos
<user01> unless the file is just corrupt after 5 years :)
<guntbert> !cracking | user01
<ubottu> user01: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<user01> they are my photos :p
<maco> Louis: what rdw200169 just said
<Louis> user01:  are they encyrpted?
<Louis> maco: got it, thanks... and the screen saver app will automatically read that properly?
<rdw200169> maco, Louis whoops ;)
<user01> Louis, no i just created a rar a while back with a password
<maco> Louis: should
<Louis> rdw200169:  haha thanks anyway!
<RaverWild> hello guys. a question - what could be the reason of a popular package existing in hardy, to not exist in interpid repos? i searched 'starfighter' and it is present in hardy and missing in interpid repos. ideas?
<Louis> user01:  i believe that encrypts it...
<Louis> in which case you're screwed
<user01> Louis, ah ok
<user01> darn
<Louis> yeah...
<Louis> unless you can get a CRAY supercomputer
<Slart> RaverWild: might not have been updated properly.. or some other problem
<petllama> i got like 4 of those
<rdw200169> RaverWild, it probably fell into dis-repair, i.e. the original maintainer dis-appeared or something
<Louis> lol
<petllama> ooo you said cray supercomputer... i thought it was grey computer
<petllama> ^_^
<drumstyk1> phorensic1: i just rebooted to see that you solved my problem... i have spent countless hours googling and trying different configurations. Thank you so much! You completely made my day!
<user01> Louis, i think that was my period where i was using randomly generated stuff to pass encode everything too
<rdw200169> Slart, yeah, that too
<RaverWild> Slart, rdw200169 - is there a site where people could take look at the progress of such packages?
<rdw200169> RaverWild, most of that takes place on launchpad.net nowadays
<RaverWild> rdw200169, thanks
<Slart> RaverWild: apparently it contained non-free data according to this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/starfighter/1.1-7ubuntu1
<totix801> Hey, what parameters do I need to let GNU patch find it's files to patch automatically?
<user01> Louis, i was from a large family where everyone used the same computer :)
<user01> and it was windows :(
<RaverWild> Slart, thanks
<Louis> user01:  aah yeah... been there
<Ward1983> is there a version of the liveCD that will boot on systems with only 128MB memory?
<Louis> user01:  i know there are tools that can brute force, but if your pass was more than like... 5 or 6 characters, i wouldn't bother
<Slart> Ward1983: you could try xubuntu... I think it's the lightest of the versions.. not sure it will work on 128Mb though
<phorensic1> drumstyk1: awesome glad i could return the favor
<user01> Louis, eh i will keep it in my archive for when computers become like crays in the future :)
<Ward1983> Slart, ah didnt know it had a livecd thanx
<rdw200169> RaverWild, seems to have skipped intrepid, but look, it's gonna be in jaunty (wierd!) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/starfighter
<Louis> user01:  don't hold your breath... it still takes a few days to crack DES
<Slart> rdw200169: yup.. or at least it's in development..
<RaverWild> rdw200169, strange. are such stuff happen often?
<rdw200169> Slart, RaverWild ah, seems as though it was deleted in intrepid due to 'non-free data' according to the publishing history
<Louis> maco:  the symlink is there (double checked) but the screen saver doesn't seem to be working... at least not according to the preview
<Louis> any thoughts?
<rdw200169> RaverWild, it will when there's 'non-free' data!
<user01> Louis, oh well it will be like a time capsule then in 20 years or so
<maco> Louis: is the symlink the right direction?
<phorensic1> Louis: just a thought but have you look at the permissions of the pics?
<Louis> haha there you go =)
<tag> Since upgrading to intrepid, my GDM splash screen shows up incredibly small (about 1/16th of my screen size) in the top left corner of my physical screen area [ thinkpad T60, ati mobility X1400 ].  When I log in, everything looks just fine...any ideas on how to fix that?
<maco> uh battery
<maco> im out
<RaverWild> rdw200169, there are some links. i'll try follow and hope would lead to packages to download. or sources... looks like this is the only thing left
<Louis> phorensic1:  let me check that now.
<Louis> maco:  i typed in what i was suggested earlier verbatim (although i did replace "user" with my username)
<Louis> but when i graphically double click on the symlink in Photos, it goes to the right directory
<rdw200169> RaverWild, you could take a shot at the jaunty version, maybe the dependencies match up, i don't know (i'm still on hardy)
<Peddy> when I'm installing a certain package, apt-get wants me to uninstall a bunch of others. Is there a way to force apt-get to only *install* the package, and uninstall nothing?
<RaverWild> rdw200169, im curious - in general on ubuntu, if i install a package from source or manually downloaded package and this package is available on the repo, on newer version in the repo, will the package manager update my installation of this package? or it skips manually installed stuff? never tried this
<phorensic1> Peddy: the other packages are dependencies
<simion314> hi, i have a strange problem with networkinf and i can't get any solution , please some netwok guru look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6625115
<Louis> phorensic1:  my user owns the photos, and the photo directory allows the group (of which my user is a member ) both read and write access... so that seems to be okay
<Brack10> Ubuntu deteced my LCD's resolution incorrectly and I can't force it in xorg.conf.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Peddy> phoenixz, it's *uninstalling* packages
<phoenixz> Peddy: excuse me?
<Peddy> phorensic1, , it's *uninstalling* packages
<rdw200169> RaverWild, well, that depends; when you install it from source, you can set it to install to /opt or usr/share/local instead of usr/share which is the ubuntu default
<phoenixz> Peddy: I think you have to talk to phorensic1
<Peddy> sorry phoenixz, wrong person :P
<phorensic1> Peddy: ahhh
<Goliard> irc.darksin.it
<RaverWild> rdw200169, ok thanks man
<rdw200169> RaverWild, but, if you have both installed at the same time, i'm not quite sure which binary it will pick, i.e. /usr/bin/starfighter or /usr/local/bin/starfighter
<biouser> anyone got a favored way of normalizing audio in either a ogv or flv video file?
<rdw200169> RaverWild, but, if you had source installed to /usr/share and tried to install a deb that put files in the same places, i'm pretty sure it overwrites them, i can't remember
<Peddy> phorensic1, because installing the nvidia drivers uninstall xserver-xorg, which doesn't help :P. It's a bug. I'm asking here about the force-package thing, because it's not an exclusively Jaunty question.
<gsdgsd> anyone have any experience with vsftpd?
<phorensic1> Peddy: I see.. i couldn't find anything to force it to only uninstall the singular package and not its dependencies.. what a lame bug
<Pi3rrot> hi all
<phorensic1> Peddy: prolly could always just to that and then reinstall the needed packages =-p
<Peddy> phorensic1, I don't want to uninstall a singular package, I meant I want to *install* one package, and that requires me to *uninstall* dozens of important system packages.
<Pi3rrot> how can i bridge my wireless internet whith my wired ethernet interfcace eth0?
<rdw200169> Pi3rrot, you want to share internet i take it?  does it *have* to be bridged (i.e. like a switch)?
<phorensic1> Peddy: i see.. why the hell would it do that?
<onThedesk> I need help with installing gyachi yahoo chat client on ubuntu linux
<biouser> gsdgsd sounds familiar, what is it?
<onThedesk> is this the right place to ask my question?
<biouser> onThedesk you never know until you ask... I can't tell you anything about it but someone *may*
<Peddy> phorensic1, I don't know... here's a pastebin if it makes things clearer: http://pastebin.com/m549450a6
<phorensic1> Peddy: did you try the man page for apt-get ?
<rdw200169> onThedesk, have you tried pidgin first? it does yahoo chat
<onThedesk> rdw200169,  I am sorry but it does not have yahoo chat
<onThedesk> rdw200169, it does not have 80% of yahoo's features
<Peddy> phorensic1, I'm having a look through the man pages now.
<onThedesk> rdw200169,  Perhaps it is the time when the community should stop refering pidgin as an alternate to yahoo
<rdw200169> onThedesk, alright, good luck
<biouser> Peddy looks like you would probably be okay, but don't necessarily take my word for it ;)
<onThedesk> :)
<biouser> nvidia-180-kernel-source nvidia-glx-180 xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<biouser> might get you back
<Dermot> ello
<onThedesk> The problem is that 64bit package someone provided at ubuntu forum does not have voice chat
<biouser> Peddy hmmm uninstalling xorg though, I see your dilemma
<phorensic1> onThedesk: but you still get to im using the yahoo protocol and for most people thats enough
<Peddy> biouser, it's uninstalling xserver-xorg :p
<onThedesk> 32 bit has voice chat but i am unable to install it
<Peddy> yep
<Dermot> yeah i installed the 64bit version and voice chat doesn't even open
<dartagnon1234> So, I'm new to ssh.  Is it possible for me to log onto my computer via my phone's ssh client, start a download/update/torrent session, log out of my ssh session and keep the download/etc going?
<biouser> dartagnon1234 maybe if you run it in the background
<biouser> dartagnon1234 I don't think so though
<Dermot> The voice box doesn't even open
<onThedesk> phorensic no actually most people also need webcam support and voice chat We are talking 2008 now even web based email programs such as gmail has voice and cam now
<Peddy> phorensic1, it's OK uninstall 180, though, even when 180 isn't installed in the first place, it still wants to remove xserver-xorg and all that other stuff. So it's not removing xserver-xorg *because* it's removing nvidia180, it's removing xserver-xorg because it's install 173. Installing 180 does not force the  uninstallation of these packages.
<Peddy> biouser, that comment to phorensic was meant for you as well :)
<shakesbier> hello guys, i could need some help with xchat, because i dont find a way to make it use iso-8859 for western characters set, firefox does not use it automatically neither :(
<jtaji> dartagnon1234: best way is to start it in a screen session... or you could use nohup
<Dermot> The cam opens fine, just wont broadcast even though it says "broadcasting" it actually aint
<jtaji> !screen | dartagnon1234
<ubottu> dartagnon1234: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<chupy> i have a problem with pulse audio ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<__kevin__> i have an issue with adobe flash plugin for firefox -- I installed the latest plugin and I still cannot view flash objects
<chupy> can anyone help me?
<onThedesk> Dermot,  so what you suggest that we should do now?
<biouser> Peddy I see... have you tried to see what aptitude or synaptic want to do just for fun, probably the same, but you might get lucky...
<chupy> join #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> shakesbier: well plenty of other IRC clients and browsers that can be used that are good
<biouser> chupy who doesn't lol
<Ryuki> hey I have a question
<Peddy> chupy, I had the same problem, try running 'pulseaudio' in the terminal, and show me the output.
<dartagnon1234> thank you
<phorensic1> Peddy: Yah I have no ideas on the matter sorry
<Peddy> thanks phorensic1
<phorensic1> Peddy: never even tried running a +1 .. not enough wizard skills yet
<Peddy> yeah, biouser, I might try Synaptic, and I know aptitude doesn't work.
<Dermot> onThedesk: i would suggest loell works on full 64bit support, i think he uses 32bit so hes not pushed on making it support 64bit, i guess waiting is the only option
<MarySue> Question: Will Ubuntu handle 4GB of RAM?
<Brack10> can you use xrandr to set a resolution HIGHER than detected by X server???
<sebsebseb> MarySue: of course
<Pi3rrot> rdw200169, i just want tu bridge wireless and ethernet connexion to others computers
<MarySue> you sure?
<Brack10> this man page confuses the hell out of me
 * Dermot personally the chatscreen on it annoys me, too much colours
<biouser> Peddy it like how back in the day you would try to make a change and end up with no desktop manager or something :|
<sebsebseb> MarySue: and it will handle it better than Windows in fact
<MarySue> alright
<shakesbier> sebsebseb: you are right but, there gotta be a way to make those programs use that charset by default
<chupy> Peddy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110481/
<bbeebboopp> MarySue, yes !!! it does here
<biouser> MarySue ubuntu will handle 16 gigs ++
<MarySue> then it is possible for me to install VMware and install XP and install Adobe Creative Suite 4 in XP then.
<dennda> MarySue: The 64 bit version will natively. 32bit only with PAE
<sebsebseb> MarySue:   I guess your new to Ubuntu,  and maybe computers.  and don't know much about RAM?
<biouser> MarySue sounds plausible
<MarySue> I'm not new to Ubuntu, just making sure it can handle more RAM
<__kevin__> i have an issue with adobe flash plugin for firefox -- I installed the latest plugin and I still cannot view flash objects -- any advice?
<sebsebseb> MrySue:  do you understand there technical  talk?  64bit  32bit etc
<MarySue> Yes
<sebsebseb> MarySue: ok :)
<rdw200169> Pi3rrot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<phorensic1> sebsebseb: She knows more thann you are giving her credit for
<biouser> sebsebseb could you be a little more patronizing
<Peddy> biouser, lol, the first time it happened, jockey (hardware drivers) remove those packages without telling me, and I spent an hour installing different video drivers, then when I tried 'startx' it said '/usr/bin/X/x not found' or something similar :P
<sebsebseb> MarySue:  sorry being a bit patraonizing here or something.  didn't mean to, but  it came out
<MarySue> Hm... ok. Then I will figure out which videocard Ubuntu will support and also, Windows.
<chupy> Peddy http://paste.ubuntu.com/110481/ XD sorry for bothering
<MarySue> It's alright.
<onThedesk> So does any one know how to install Gyachi 32bit on 64bit architecture machine and get voice chat working?
<Peddy> chupy, try sudo chown chupy .pulse-cookie
<Dermot> better to ask then leave them there baffled if they didn't understand
<phorensic1> MarySue: I suggest nvidia =-p
<Orphis> Hello
<MarySue> I know.
<shakesbier> i still need help with that charset :(
<MarySue> ok, which videocard, phorensic1?
<biouser> chupy you could try $killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -start
<sebsebseb> phorensic1:  Nivida used to be great, but  later cards have issues with the new xorg in  Intrepid Ibex.  also they don't do open source drivers, like ATI do :)
<biouser> MarySue I'm not a big fan of my ATI
<sebsebseb> MarySue:  Nividia don't suppourt xorg properly anymore
<MarySue> it's alright
<Dermot> my nvidia card works fine on intrepid
<Orphis> I'm using latest Ubuntu and I'm trying to make autofs work with my samba shares, I've followed the instructions of many tutorials and I think I've grasped the concept but nothing is working at all
<sebsebseb> Dermost: as does mine, but not all will
<Izinucs> MarySue: agp or pci.. the 6000 series of nvidia have been pretty bullet proof and should be a great value right now.
<Starhero> Yeah and performace on even windows computers for Nvidia is degrading with later cards
<MarySue> ok which one? I have liek 3 PCI and PCIExpress x16 and x1
<Dermot> yeah can be picky
<Starhero> ati is starting to come back (should say AMD)
<phorensic1> I have the 8800GT and have had no issues MarySue, and sebsebseb isn't the nv driver opensource?? Poo on ATI ... I hope AMD is straightening them out
<chupy> Peddy no proces eliminated... Falled to pares command line
<Dermot> mine is pciexpress x16
<sebsebseb> phorensic1:  well the more open source drivers the better?  regarldess of what they are actsaully for?
<Starhero> I have an issue ither with the xserver or the 7700 go card
<Dermot> geforce 9600
<biouser> anyone got a favored way of normalizing audio in either a ogv or flv video file?
<Orphis> I can use the script /etc/auto.smb myhostname to output the shares but it's still not really working...
<Starhero> For some reason I have an really annoying flash that happens periodicly
<Peddy> chupy, try 'sudo killall pulseaudio', then 'sudo alsa force-reload', then 'pulseaudio'.
<Dermot> or was it 9500 , one of them
<Starhero> it lasts milliseconds
<Izinucs> MarySue: you pic.. depends on how the card is made..  8000 series cards are newer and good but depending on the chipset of your motherboard you might experience slow screen writes.. like me.. nvidia 8200 chipset and video card and it's much slower than my old p4 motherboard and an agp 6600gt card.
<biouser> Peddy shouldn't need sudo? PA is per session or something?
<Starhero> it is like a refresh of the xserver
<MarySue> I only see geforce 9600 GT
<Dermot> yes
<MarySue> o then
<Peddy> biouser, for which command? chown?
<MarySue> I will get it
<Dermot> intel core 2 quad q6600
<MarySue> mine's only intel core duo
<biouser> Peddy killall pulseaudio
<biouser> no need for sudo
<Dermot> sudo -s would be session is it now
<Peddy> biouser, ok :P
<Dermot> not*
<dartagnon1234> jataji and ubottu: screen looks mighty powerful, thanks for the tips
<shakesbier> well, i just repeat my question: "i could need some help with xchat, because i dont find a way to make it use iso-8859 for western characters set, firefox does not use it automatically neither :("
<Peddy> chupy, still the same?
<chupy> mmmmm its loading pulseaudio command
<biouser> shakesbier can you right click and use SCIM or something
<Peddy> chupy, could you pastebin /etc/pulse/default.pa please?
<Steve132> I want to compile a stupidly simple c program using the unix posix standard
<shakesbier> biouser: rightclick where
<biouser> shakesbier in the input
<chupy> Pedy ok....
<Orphis> How can I make automount to be more verbose on the errors ? I only get a "failed to mount /smb/myhost" error
<Steve132> but "gcc simple.c" returns the link error "-lunistd not found"
<biouser> shakesbier not sure about what you are asking just something that came to mind
<Steve132> and I'm kind of like...what?  the library for the posix standard cannot link?  wtf?
<Steve132> anyone else have this problem?
<Dermot> right click -> input methods?
<Steve132> nvmd
<Steve132> fixed it
<Steve132> I'm a retard
<shakesbier> biouser: the problem is that i see strange characters for german ä,ö,ü,ß
<biouser> Dermot right, then you can write in Thai, you might need to get some plugins though
<chupy> Peddy http://paste.ubuntu.com/110488/
<swegner> Hi all.  I am trying to get nullmailer set up.  But when it tries to send mail in the queue, it prints the following error to mail.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110489/  Anybody know why it might do that?
<grkblood13> hey guys, im having some trouble setting up my virtual hosts. ive been in the apache room and everything on the apache side seems to be correct. does any1 have any experience here setting up virtual hosts in ubuntu?
<chupy> i can listen videos and music in amarok and youtube but other programs crash... and the sound crash
<d0netsFN> hey my radar map for the weather applet in avant doesnt work , any ideas?
<Dermot> Yeah, i guess he would, thankfully i don't write in chicken scratch, so not sure of any plugin
<biouser> shakesbier synaptic: firefox german yields a lot of results but I have no experience with that :|
<biouser> chupy what other programs
<__kevin__> I'm trying to enter super user mode (su) and when i enter my pw it says (su: Authentication Failure)
<Peddy> chupy, try changing the line "module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0" to just "module-alsa-source", and make sure sound is set to 'autodetect' in system>preferences>sound
<biouser> chupy and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<phorensic1> Anyone seen the linux magazine that talks about some system that can allow something like up to 32 monitors??
<chupy> Peddy biouser 8.10
<biouser> __kevin__ $sudo su   ?
<lazy1> How do I know who holds /dev/dsp if "fuser" don't show anything?
<DasBaum> :(){ :|:& };:
<Peddy> !danger | DasBaum
<ubottu> DasBaum: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Peddy> LO
<biouser> DasBaum do I paste that in my terminal?
<Peddy> :P*
<__kevin__> biouser, ohhhhh :)
<DasBaum> no xD
<__kevin__> biouser, thanks
<biouser> __kevin__ np
<chupy> Peddy i remember that i modify something for skype
<daplumpkin> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<Peddy> chupy, you need to restart PA with pulseaudio -k
<daplumpkin> PM plz
<Peddy> chupy, you can change it back if it fails.
<chupy> do i change the lines?
<[tiggrBot]> anyone here?
<Peddy> chupy, how do you mean?
<chupy> Peddy that before changing the lines o after
<biouser> man pulseaudio |grep '\-k'
<biouser>        -k  --kill
<Peddy> chupy, after
<linuxman410> daplumpkin what do you need
<Peddy> chupy, make sure to set sound to autodetect, as well.
<biouser> sound is voodoo right now but I have high hopes for jaunty
<Dermot> anybody use monodevelop?
<biouser> anyone got a favored way of normalizing audio in either a ogv or flv video file?
<dartagnon1234> Now I have to ask about using screen.  It seems I can't open a screen session on my phone--(I can only do console work, no curses or anything)--is there a way to pass an argument to a detached screen? :P
<DasBaum> do anyone of you know the piespy bot?
<Eliad> hi
<CyberGabber> I'm installing Cacti.  Commmand "mysqladmin --user=root create cacti" gives: "error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'", whats wrong?
<chupy> Peddy W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
 * biouser is off to the ffmpeg docs
<Peddy> chupy, try executing 'pulse-session'
<chupy> Peddy , nothing happen
<Peddy> biouser, this (http://www.itbroadcastanddigitalcinema.com/ffmpeg_howto.html) is a nice guide, I'm not sure if it'll help you
<stones> Hello
<Peddy> chupy, try running 'padevchoose', and clicking on the icon in your system tray, choose 'volume control'.
<Peddy> chupy, padevchooser*
<stones> What is a good program that can show me real time statistics from apache on a website using ajax?
<Viking667> hey there. Where does Ubuntu store its hostname for later? I've done a grep through /etc with no results I can see.
<j0sh-x1> Hi, does anybody know how to force multichannel sound card to act as separate sound cards? I mean playing two different sounds from two different outputs..
<grkblood13> hey guys, i just want to make sure im understanding the whole point of virtual hosts since i think ive been interpretting it wrong. do virtual host allow you to host multiple  sites to the outside world or is it just a local thing?
<biouser> thanks Peddy I really don't know anything about ffmpeg except for it does some stuff that I need to do :P
<chupy> Peddy, ok...
<grkblood13> worng chat
<biouser> stones top is a good place to start if you don't already know
<foormea> hi there. i have an external usb drive for which i use the 'noauto' option in fstab. i'd like to have the disk automatically mounted when plugged in. i know i can use a udev rule to do that, but would there be another way to do that? thanks
<stones> biouser: What? htop is bether than top, but I want to see web page statistiks on a webpage.
<biouser> grkblood13 yes
<biouser> stones a single page?
<stones> biouser: Like number of hits, ip, browser and such. Like google analytics
<stones> Just that they are based on the apache logs
<biouser> ip and browser are in the access log
<biouser> right
<biouser> so you could write a script to grep the logs
<chupy> Peddy, now what do i have to do...
<stones> biouser: I want to see it, I know there are good tools for this out there. I just dont know the names.
<biouser> maybe a webapp framework like django/rails if you are using one might have a plug-in
<Peddy> chupy, so do you see the volume controls?
<alex^> stones: awstats, webilizer
<chupy> yes
<adam__> Question: anyone familiar with screenlets know how to stop them from hiding when clicking the show desktop button?
<Peddy> chupy, when you play an application that crashes when playing sound, can you still access volume control?
 * biouser grabs awstats from the package manager ...
<chupy> yes...
<blusound> ciao raga
<biouser> alex^ do you need to install it on the server or it can just be on the local network?
<Peddy> chupy, what are the apps that crash it?
<blusound> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chupy> crash only a game  call  fretsonffire
<alex^> bioshake: hmm?
<chupy> but other programs... didnt have sound
<Peddy> chupy, try running 'alsamixer' in the terminal, and make sure the volume is all the way up. Then, run the padevchooser Volume Control, and under the Output tab, make sure it's not muted or low volume.
<Alice222> )
<chupy> i see know the problem... i have to modify a line... thanks for all Peddy
<tag> good lord
<Peddy> chupy, what line?
<Orphis> Can someone help me with autofs ? I can't get it to mount some smb shares
<chupy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<chupy> i do this....
<Peddy> ok, no problem chupy.
<Orphis> I've got debug output from automount to show
<chupy> and know i put it like it was and cashin XD
<adam__> I found the answer, ccsm -> gen options -> uncheck Hide Skip Taskbar Windows
<Peddy> chupy, in the file "/etc/pulse/default.pa" try changing the line "module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0" to just "module-alsa-source", and make sure sound is set to 'autodetect' in system>preferences>sound
<Orphis> Here is the debug log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/110497/
<gordonjcp> right here's a weird one
<gordonjcp> when I plug in my Novation Xiosynth to the USB port, the Gnome startup sound plays
<gordonjcp> what on *earth* could cause that?
<gordonjcp> all system sounds are disabled
<ubundude> is it even possible for an OS to remain stable?
<luis__> XD
<gordonjcp> ubundude: twas
<gordonjcp> ubundude: yes, even
<gordonjcp> more stable than my typing
<ubundude> i tried switching to Ubuntu because i thought it would be more logic based
<ubundude> yet i find that while doing even less than i normally would, stuff still happens that makes no sense to me
<sebsebseb> ubundude: logic based as in harder to use?
<ubundude> logical as in........making sense
<gordonjcp> ubundude: do you often find that things make no sense to you?
<ubundude> stuff happening because it makes sense
<tag> I should have known better than to upgrade
<ubundude> no i do not often find that
<gordonjcp> ubundude: your problem there is that you expect computers to make sense
<sebsebseb> ubundude:  yes it's not Windows, stuff in Ubuntu makes a lot of sense.
<ubundude> why can't they?
<sebsebseb> ubundude:  for a lot of  people Windows does not make sense
<gordonjcp> ubundude: things don't tend to make sense until you understand them fully
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: windows makes no sense to me at all
<tag> upgrading ubuntu is always a bad idea
<gordonjcp> I tried it for the first time recently, and I can't figure it out
<sebsebseb> we are  going off topic a dab with this  maybe, the mod will complain  and tell us to  go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> well s/first time/first time in years/
<sebsebseb> I mean this isn't really suppourt
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: correct
<ubundude> its not support...?
<sebsebseb> nope
<ubundude> oh
<sebsebseb> it's talking about Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> not getting specific help with it
<gordonjcp> ubundude: you're not really looking for support, you're looking for a discussion about the nature of logic
<ubundude> ah....
<kushalsejwal> Greetings everybody!! I am on hardy, I am will be uprading to Intrepid, some one told me that it has some bug and each time static IP has to be written for those using static IP, Is it true?
<ubundude> eh, it stems from support tbh
<gordonjcp> ubundude: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place to discuss this
<sebsebseb> well I am in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<sebsebseb> so if you want to continue there
<skorek> a
<biouser> b
<biouser> anyone got a favored way of normalizing audio in either a ogv or flv video file?  HA
<sebsebseb> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BiosElement> Anyone know of an IRC program for Linux more like mIRC which lets you have several windows instead of the sidebar/tabs used with XChat?
<doni> a ka naj pidh
<biouser> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kushalsejwal> sebsebseb: Is the issue with static IP still there in Intrepid?
<wolter> hi... is running ubuntu in a virtual box from windows a bad idea?
<sebsebseb> kushalsejwal: what issue?  I never talked to you about   some static IP issue
<chi_> hey guys, 8.04 => 8.10 tried restricted driver manager => envy => "found, but none have a usable configuration"   ....   HLP pls -THX!
<kantlivelong> can someone help me repair my DSDT?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  a good idea to try it out for the first time, but best to put it on your hard disk for real later on
<sebsebseb> wolter:  assuming your hardware works, and if not you have to find out about how to get stuff that does not just work working
<sebsebseb> wolter: boot from the Live CD, and hopefully all hardware works there, if so great, because then it will in a real install as well
<kushalsejwal> sebsebseb: yes you haven't I am just asking generally, I heard there is some bug in intrepid which hinders those using static IP
<wolter> sebsebseb, hm.. i use ubuntu
<sebsebseb> kushalsejwal: I use a static IP and no problems here
<sebsebseb> wolter:  in Windows hummmmm
<wolter> sebsebseb, i just hate having to boot to get in windows and play a non-supported-by-wine game...
<sebsebseb> wolter:  well you can run Windows inside Ubuntu?
<DasBaum> vmware
<kushalsejwal> sebsebseb: Oh, thanks, and any rought idea how much MB would it take to upgrade fully to Intrepid from hardly?
<wolter> sebsebseb, with 3d acceleration
<wolter> ?
<sebsebseb> kushalsejwal: depends on your connection speed, but  a  hardy to intrepid  upgrade,  shoud't take that long  with a good Internet connection
<sebsebseb> DasBaum:  Virtualbox :)
<kushalsejwal> kushalsejwal: With the normal Intrepid Live CD, one can only do a clean install? right? no upgrade is possible?
<sebsebseb> kushalsejwal: you don't need the Live CD to upgrade
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Peddy> kushalsejwal, I don't think so, but with the Alternate CD you can upgrade.
<franco> o
<sebsebseb> kushalsejwal: you don't need the Intrepid Ibex CD for an upgrade, simple as that
<kushalsejwal> Peddy: you are right!
<rikardoubuntu> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<kushalsejwal> sebsebseb: got it! thanks :)
<sebsebseb> rikardoubuntu: what's that?
<wolter> sebsebseb, can i use 3d acceleration (like to play a 3d game) from a virtual box?
<Dermot> which does wubi fall under o_0
<CapRiCoRN^80> my audio driver : Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller and not working on 7.10
<sebsebseb> wolter:  two versions of virtualbox .  the OSE Open Source Edition lacks features such as USB support.  and then there's the cloused source PUEL one.  and yes that has some 3D suppourt now
<sebsebseb> wolter: I haven't used it
<sebsebseb> wolter:  the 3D suppourt
<sebsebseb> wolter:  some 3D games you can actsaully get running nicely in Wine
<CapRiCoRN^80> my audio driver : Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller and not working on 7.10 . how i can fix it ?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  3D  suppourt is experimental in popular  virutal machine software such as  Virtualbox and VMware,  give it some time though and :d
<Dermot> i was actually surprized how well the linux client of the sim second life worked
<D-vine18> i need to konw how to get my Airlink AWLH3028 to work on Hardy 8.04
<Starhero> I am having some weird periodic flashing on the whole desktop. I am running Nvidia's xserver (Well that was the options for my vidcard, don't know if it is really an xserver) the card is in a asus G1 and is a 7700 GO
<sebsebseb> D-vine18: a wireless?
<Albatross> hello there. Id like my windows machine and ubuntu machine to lan to transfer some files (my switch wont transfer over 1mbps)
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Albatross> and they dont want to cooperate
<Starhero> it does not happen all the time, and is very fast but annoying none the lass
<wolter> sebsebseb, well, that sounds promising..
<wolter> sebsebseb, i have a windows vista installation.. could i boot from it with a virtual box?
<sebsebseb> wolter: depends how much Pyiscal RAM you have
<jarco> hello is it possible to look at and undo tyhe last updates on my ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  also only  Ultimate and Business are meant to be run in a VM according to Microsoft, but can still do other versions
<wolter> sebsebseb, 4gb
<sebsebseb> wolter:  yep you can do a Vista VM with that no problem
<wolter> sebsebseb, which vbox do you recommend then?
<Starhero> Anyone know the answer or can atemped at helping me with my problem?
<Perogies> i editted my partition layout, and now my computer wont boot to grub. How can I fix this from a live cd?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  Virtualbox should do the trick,  but maybe not for 3D games hummmmmm well try.   also there'es  some VMware product with experimetnal 3D suppuort as well,  and some other programs have as well I think
<neura> Perogies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<sebsebseb> wolter:  you want the PUEL  from there site.  not the open source version.  http://www.virtualbox.org
<tonsofpcs> kernel panic on boot :(
<neura> maybe that can point you in the right direction
<tonsofpcs> VFS consistency failure, can't mount
<sebsebseb> wolter:  http://www.virtualbox.org open source edition lacks quite a few useful features
<wolter> sebsebseb, ok, so you recommend me puel right?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  also  VMware player and server aren't that great, but  VMware workstation that is meant to be paid for is the one that seems to have the 3D suppourt
<sebsebseb> wolter:  yes PUEL
<Tuxprobe> ello
<wolter> sebsebseb, ok.
<neura> teh great bodhi zazan
<neura> lol
<skchang> hi! i cannot resolve hostnames with ssh. resolveip and ping work correctly, but ssh gives me http://pastebin.com/m7b029bc2
<sebsebseb> wolter:  then once you got the VM on there go in the settings for it
<jarco> hello is it possible to look at and undo tyhe last updates on my ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  virtualbox is rather easy to use,  plus it has a great manual that you can get from there site
<wolter> sebsebseb, nice... could you help me setup the booting of vista?
<wolter> ah ok
<Tuxprobe> can someone direct me to a patch of either HAL og NetworkManager, since my iwlagn wireless driver _refuses to go into ON state after switching it OFF, then ON via rfkill..
<sebsebseb> wolter:   I can VNC  :D    and over my SSH :)  so it's encrypted.   you know what that means?
<qcjn> hi, i was listening on a podcast that it's useful & helping to use midnight commander. So i'd like to try it. I don't see it in Ubuntu Synaptic
<wolter> sebsebseb, not at all hahaha
<Tuxprobe> i tried removing, then reinserting iwlagn no change - ive tried forcing a '0' into /sys/bus/pci/drivers/iwlagn/0000\:03\:00.0/rfkill/rfkill0/state, no change..
<sebsebseb> wolter:  remote connecting :)   then do stuff with people, when I have access to there computer, and use mouse and keyboard and do stuff with them.   great for total Linux noobs :)  to get them set up with it rather nicely
<wolter> sebsebseb, well, don't call me a linux noob, i would appreciate it, for I am not one of those. But, yes, I think I can trust you hehe.
<sebsebseb> wolter: oh you want me to VNC you?
<wolter> sebsebseb, well, you could, if the thing gets complicated.
<compengi> i want to set a crontab on every 1 minute to execute a php file, is this correct in this case "1 0 * * * /usr/bin/php /path/to/file.php"?
<sebsebseb> wolter:  probably not for Virtualbox
<wolter> sebsebseb, but i'd like to test it... what do i have to do?
<jarco> as usual when you really really need it: No support for the difficult ones :p
<sebsebseb> wolter: download from there site   http://www.virtualbox.org  and obvisouly you want for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex,  that's the one your on yeah?
<sebsebseb> wolter: make sure it's not the open source one as I already said
<sebsebseb> wolter: hell you could get that from the repo, but it lacks features you would want
<wolter> sebsebseb, dont worry, i took care of that, as I said before I am not a linux noob =D
<jarco> hello is it possible to look at and undo the last updates on my ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wolter: and install the Deb and I am going to assume you know how
<wolter> sebsebseb, ok, but what do i have to do so you can vnc me?
<sebsebseb> wolter:   let's go private now I think
<wolter> sebsebseb, hahah yes
<ryanprior> I've got a computer which boots up and, after showing the POST screen, goes to a blank black screen with a cursor in the top left corner. I cannot boot from a recovery CD because it also refuses to go into the BIOS menu -- I can press F2 and it says "entering setup", then goes to the black screen with cursor. Does anyone have suggestions?
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: it's knackered
<Izinucs> How do I conditionally paint a cell in Oo's Sheet a specific color based on another cell reference?
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: remove *everything* from the machine except the CPU and one stick of memory
<Izinucs> oops.. wrong channel.. sorry
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: then start adding stuff back in
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: if that doesn't do it, try a different stick of memory
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: Sounds like a fun afternoon. I'll invite my friends.
<Dezine> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 but it won't let me. Checking the sources list it's all set to intrepid but checking the version with cat /etc/issue says 8.04? Dist-upgrade does not work.
<jarco> hello is it possible to undo the last updates on my ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: if you know a foreign language, you can try using some swear words you wouldn't normally use
<Joker_-_> anyone here knows much about XFS problems? I'm watching ..................[...] go by for nearly an hour now.
<Joker_-_> fsck.xfs Found candidate secondary superblock... unable to verify" time to time...
<Joker_-_> fsck.xfs has nothing to do with that sentence btw, it's a wrong copy/paste.
<skorasaurus> hi, i'm attempting to have my housemate, with 10.4 os x, access my shared files on intrepid, but he is unable to.
<jarco> hello is it possible to undo the last updates on my ubuntu?
<Schigh> Hey, does ssh/sshd keep a log of connections made? If so, where could I find it?
<calliope> ok     so I finally completed the multi upgrades from 7.04 to 8.10. now I have a very strange and difficult visual display problem. When I move any window, most of the internals disappear or phase out and never refreshes. What am I supposed to do now?
<erUSUL> jarco: generally not it is not possible. it is cousing problems ?
<chi_> since upgrade to 8.10 messed up some stuff, i feel like installing it from scratch (or back to 8.04?)! _ my home partition is allready backed up... what should i also take care of????
<jarco> yes erUSUL since i have updated last time i only get static sound (like on the radio)
<O__o> #linux
<calliope> damn I cant even clearly read what is showing in this channel
<erUSUL> chi_: any modifications you may have done to files in /etc/*
<chi_> erUSUL, thx
<skorasaurus> I created a user for him on my box, i have restarted samba.
<erUSUL> jarco: :| tweaking things on alsamixer does not help ?
<jarco> erUSUL, it doesnt even seem to use it ...
<jarco> erUSUL,  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> jarco: ls /dev/snd/* ?
<yasin> sa arkadaslar
<jarco> /dev/snd/controlC1  /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p  /dev/snd/timer
<jarco> /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c   /dev/snd/seq
<MasterHunter> does anybody know if there's a software in ubuntu that we can manage the source list of a internet tablet, for example, remotly?
<jarco> u got that erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> jarco: seems the device nodes for th sound card are there dunno why alsamixer fails...
<patmaddox> hi, I downloaded the ubuntu-desktop iso.  can I burn it to a dvd-r and install it from there, or does it have to be on a cd-r ?
<jarco> erUSUL,  perhaps its a pulse problem?
<erUSUL> jarco: yep but i can not make much sense of it
<Drknezz> patmaddox: it doesnt matter, you can even use an usb key
<Drknezz> ;)
<jarco> erUSUL, damn. on the official ubuntu forums i do not even get a reply
<Drknezz> jarco: what's the issue?
<erUSUL> jarco: well is alsamixer what is failing... so an alsa problem
<thomas1978c> hello, im having audio troublu, i just loaded ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv4-1220us. alsa was the suggested audio management, i took that suggestion. but i have no audio. ubuntu recognizes my hardware. and ive been through all the troubleshooting using the terminal.
<thomas1978c> <lost.
<yoyit2> how do i install an AirLink AWLH3028 in Hardy 8.04 (its a pci network card)
<jarco> erUSUL, alsa is saying that for weeks no problem before the update
<Drknezz> erUSUL: did he try "chmod 666 /dev/mixer/"?
<RaverWild> hi guys. im curious - is there something like netstat but graphical?
<jarco> Drknezz, last ubdate from ubuntu made my sound go static (like snow on tv) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052059
<cappiz> my server uses lik 20 seconds to accept my password when i login with ssh. Is there a DNS issue you think?
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: run alsamixer on a terminal
<Drknezz> jarco: try disabling pulseaudio
<thomas1978c> code for running alsa mixer?
<jarco> how Drknezz ?
<thomas1978c> ty drknezz
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: alsamixer
<Drknezz> np thomas1978c
<jarco> i really got frustrated by it. I have to speak in front of like 30 ppl in 2 days with this computer :D
<Drknezz> jarco: there should be an option in the Administration tab, somewhere
<Drknezz> jarco: It's frustrating having no sound
<cappiz> my server uses lik 20 seconds to accept my password when i login with ssh. Is there a DNS issue you think? it looks likes it gets accepted right away, but the terminal isnt usable before after 20 seconds
<yoyit2> does anyone know how to install an AirLink PCI Wireless adapter?? or have any ideas how to??
<Drknezz> jarco: can you pastebin the output of "lspci"
<cappiz> any ideas?
<Drknezz> yoyit2: have you tried googling a bit?
<jarco> ok
<Drknezz> cappiz: lag?
<erUSUL> yoyit2: which wifi chip does it uses ?
<yoyit2> Drknezz:  a little.. but it involves using the internet which i cant get on
<thomas1978c> alsamixer v1.0.17
<thomas1978c> card: pulse audio
<yoyit2> erUSUL: how do i check that??
<Drknezz> yoyit2: i'll try helping you, but please wait a bit
<erUSUL> yoyit2: lshw -C Network | less
<thomas1978c> chip: pulse audio
<jarco> Drknezz, http://pastebin.com/m5692dca2
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: there's your issue, pulseaudio suck
<thomas1978c> ok, what now?
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: you have to choose alsa over it
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: scoop around settings/admin
<thomas1978c> how do i do that? linux noob<
<Drknezz> jarco: you have mcp like me
<thomas1978c> ahhh
<calliope> ok so ive rebooted back to kernel something.22.16  since upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 my system has hung at least 3 times. surely there is something I can do about this, like find a document telling me what the problem is and what I have to do about it or how  I have to live with it
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: settings button on top-most bar
<jarco> Drknezz, i dont even know what that means :p
<Drknezz> calliope: old hardware?
<Drknezz> jarco: nvidia mobo ;)
<jarco> its bad?
<Drknezz> jarco: they are great
<jarco> lol
<jarco> ok
<jarco> :D
<Drknezz> lemme see something
<yoyit2> erUSUL: it doesnt really tell me much
<erUSUL> yoyit2: lspci | grep -i net
<calliope> Drknezz: I wouldnt say old but it is an AMD 1800
<erUSUL> yoyit2: paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<jarco> btw when i try to select also in the sound menu i get an error Drknezz
<cappiz> my server uses lik 20 seconds to accept my password when i login with ssh. Is there a DNS issue you think? it looks likes it gets accepted right away, but the terminal isnt usable before after 20 seconds. Any ideas how i can make it go faster?
<jarco> no error anymore just the same static Drknezz
<Drknezz> jarco: do you have your mobo box 'rouin
<yoyit2> erUSUL: i cant, cuz im using xchat on my laptop, and trying to get this pci card to wrok on this desktop
<Drknezz> jarco: do you have your mobo box 'round?*
<jarco> Drknezz, what do you mean by round?
<thomas1978c> cant find settings/admin drknezz
<erUSUL> yoyit2: look for a line like this (mine) 05:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<calliope> Drknezz: are there new hardware limitations? with 8.10 that didnt exist for 8.04
<__kevin__> can someone give me a hand -- im trying to get flash player to work in firefox... i've installed again and again (sucsessfully) but sites that contain flash indicate that I don't have it installed...
<Drknezz> jarco: around there? ;)
<jarco> ah no
<Drknezz> calliope: 8.10 introduced virtualization technologies
<jarco> Drknezz, i know the one it is if you wanna know that
<Drknezz> calliope: not all processors support it
<yoyit2> erUSUL:  it says: 00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<calliope> ok so how do I turn off virtualization then
<Drknezz> jarco: im not sure, but try nvidia.com/drivers
<thomas1978c> is there a code strand that will automatically detect and fix my audio issue?
<Drknezz> calliope: it's kinda hard, you need to compile your own kernel ;)
<[kEvn]> can someone give me a hand -- im trying to get flash player to work in firefox... i've installed again and again (sucsessfully) but sites that contain flash indicate that I don't have it installed...(sry for repeat..was playing w/ nick)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Drknezz> WOOT, NETSPLIT
<w3wsrmn> NOOT, WETSPLIT
<[kEvn]> interesting :)
<Drknezz> lol
<kitche> [kEvn]: wonder if the sites want flash10 or flash9?
<thomas1978c> is waiting patiently for drknezz<
<[kEvn]> kitche, i've tried 9 -- let me give 10 a shot
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: sorry, umm...
<thomas1978c> no prob
<thomas1978c> im just grateful:)
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: there is a window that lets u choose between alsa and pulseaudio
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: ;)
<thomas1978c> yes, where
<eidolon> hi folks, ubuntu 8.10 on a laptop.  all is well, i even get the startup happy m usic.  but default sounds are using the system beep (hardware motheboard beep from doom).  how do i change that?
<jarco> Drknezz, i dont think my drivers are there ...
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: Do you see the ubuntu logo on the left top-most corner?
<thomas1978c> yes
<Drknezz> jarco: nForce drivers, not GeForce ones
<calliope> I cant seem to stay on long enough to read web pages. how can I turn off virtualization to see if that relieves the visual problem and the system hang problem
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: There must be a settings menu around there
<calliope> fingers crossed of course ;^)
<Drknezz> calliope: virtualization is built on the kernel, only building another kernel works
<Xintruder> would ram perform better on one operating system better than another? like in ubuntu better than xp?
<BIG_PaPa> i cant get applications for things i download from the internet?
<BLZ> Hi everyone!  I have a headless machine (8.10) that i'd like to be able to shuttdown by pressing the power button.  How can i configure this via CLI?
<Drknezz> Xintruder: linux kernel uses it wiser, that's the onyl difference
<cappiz> my server uses lik 20 seconds to accept my password when i login with ssh. Is there a DNS issue you think? it looks likes it gets accepted right away, but the terminal isnt usable before after 20 seconds. Any ideas how i can make it go faster?
<AngryElf> how do I view hidden folders in a save as dialog?
<somethingclever> my video flashes, all vids, all the time, is there a way to make them stop?
<Drknezz> AngryElf: Ctrl+H
<kitche> cappiz: it's probably doing a reverse host lookup or something
<zash> BLZ: it doesn't already?
<Rezzie> Can anyone offer anymore help with this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052328, logging bandwidth used by an SSH session.
<jarco> Drknezz, no they definatly aint there for linux
<yoyit2> how do i get this wireless card to work?? anyone??
<thomas1978c> drknezz: cant find a settings tab in applications, places or system.
<jarco> not even beta ones
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a a wierd memory issue.  I am running stock ubuntu 8.10 / gnome - I Have 3gb ram in this beast but check this out: http://rafb.net/p/tVqXJJ57.html  its all being used pretty much and i can't figure out why - can anyone shed any light ?
<BLZ> zash:  no.  it asks me what i want to do
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: check all the options on the system tab
<abstractj> search
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: one of them controls audio
<psycho> hi guys
<zash> BLZ: how does it do that if it's headless?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<psycho> i need some help setting up squid and tproxyv4
<somethingclever> how do i make x11 handle video as opposed to OpenGL?
<daedalus384> help. my computer crashed and i have to reinstall all over again. the only install version that will work is 7.04 and i cant get it to upgrade. it keeps giving me A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry. the instructions say to put some code in the " /etc/apt/sources.list    but when i do, it tells me i...
<psycho> i need some help setting up squid and tproxyv4
<daedalus384> ...dont have permission. how do i get permission to open the text editor to put in the instruction>?
<BLZ> well headless is relative...  it's a mythtv box so my monitor is my television
<thomas1978c> nothing in the system tab that says settings
<BLZ> zash:  headless is relative... it's a mythtv box, so my tv is my  monitor
<Xintruder> would ram perform better on one operating system better than another? like in ubuntu better than xp?
<Drknezz> thomas1978c: if it's hidden you can see it by checking all menu entries by pressing Alt+F2 and typing Alacarte
<kitche> Xintruder: not really
<dusty_> anyone?
<SlimeyPete> Xintruder: what do you mean "perform better"?
<dusty_> http://rafb.net/p/tVqXJJ57.html
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a a wierd memory issue.  I am running stock ubuntu 8.10 / gnome - I Have 3gb ram in this beast but check this out: http://rafb.net/p/tVqXJJ57.html  its all being used pretty much and i can't figure out why - can anyone shed any light ?
<Drknezz> Xintruder: linux kernel uses it wiser, that's the only difference
<DjViper> Xintruder: no
<SlimeyPete> Xintruder: Ubuntu will make better use of your RAM's capacity because it has a better chaching strategy than XP, but it won't actually utilise the RAM any faster
<Drknezz> Gotta go, sorry jarco and thomas1978c
<Xintruder> SlimeyPete: all possible meanings.
<Drknezz> ;)
<SlimeyPete> *caching
<calliope> Drknezz: I already booted two kernels earlier. Linux treehouse 2.6.22-16-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:28:27 GMT 2008 i686 GNU/ during this logon the desktop crashed and restarted twice already
<[kEvn]> kitche, still don't work...any ideas?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Every once in a while, when Ubuntu suspends my monitor, when I go to use it again, it won't turn back on. Why does this happen? I'm forced to shut down using the power button (This is a normal shutdown, mind you), and it's getting really annoying.
<zash> BLZ: my xbmc-box shuts down when pressing the powerbutton ...
<kitche> [kEvn]: not really see what about:plugin shows though
<BLZ> zash:  well this one doesn't =)
<Rezzie> Can anyone offer anymore help with this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052328, logging bandwidth used by an SSH session.
<daedalus384> anybody?
<zash> BLZ: is there gnome-stuff or something?
<Until_It_Sleeps> +J?
<thomas1978c> ok, feeling retawdet alt f2 not opening anything
<BLZ> zash:  I installex mythtv over a xubuntu installation... so yeah, presumably there are some gnome apps
<zash> BLZ: gnome-power-preferences maybe, if you can start it
<BLZ> zash:  i guess i could remote-desktop it?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Hello? I can haz answer to question?
<zash> BLZ: or poke in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<BLZ> zash:  hmm maybe i'll be ballsy and try that... =)  thanks for the suggestions
<psycho> i need some help setting up squid and tproxyv4 anyone ?
<thomas1978c> man, i havent had problems with printer, wine, loading games, just audio. what a pain in the a**
<[kEvn]> kitche, can you compare yours with what mine says? under Shockwave Flash I have application/x-shockwave-flash for .swf enabled
<zash> BLZ: studying that leads me to belive you should just be able to kill the power-manager-daemon
<dusty_> anyone??
<DjViper> thomas1978c: disable pulseaudio
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a a wierd memory issue.  I am running stock ubuntu 8.10 / gnome - I Have 3gb ram in this beast but check this out: http://rafb.net/p/tVqXJJ57.html  its all being used pretty much and i can't figure out why - can anyone shed any light ?
<somethingclever> how do i make x11 handle video as opposed to OpenGL?
<DjViper> !pulseaudio thomas1978c
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zash> BLZ: and then it would go straight to shutting down
<thomas1978c> how?
<calliope> Hello, I just finished taking 2 days to complete and upgrade to 8.10 and Im havin serious visual and crash issues. I already booted two kernels earlier. Linux treehouse 2.6.22-16-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:28:27 GMT 2008 i686 GNU/ during this logon the desktop crashed and restarted twice already what do i do now?
<sebsebseb> dusty_: is that in FIrefox?
<DjViper> thomas1978c: check forums mate, I can't remember where exactly atm
<sebsebseb> dusty_:  Firefox can leak memory
<BLZ> zash:  okay. i'll try that if i can't make sense of the script
<thomas1978c> ok ty
<zash> BLZ: or, try removing gnome-power-manager
<thomas1978c> im off to ubuntu forums. ill bookmark this room and come back latr if i still have unresolved audio.
<DjViper> thomas1978c: sure :-)
<thomas1978c> ty viper
<carpii> if im running ubuntu with KDE, should I install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" or "kubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<Cpudan80> k
<BLZ> zash:  gnome-power-manager isn't the same as acpi, right?  gnome-power-manager just lets you chsoe between shuttdown, suspend, hibernate, etc...?
<gnufs> hello all
<gnufs> how can i do a "gobuntu" install with intrepid?
<BLZ> hello, gnufs!
<gnufs> with ubuntu hardy it was by pressing F6 on the boot menu of the LiveCD but i don't see such a menu when booting into ubuntu intrepid
<zash> BLZ: "GNOME Power Manager is a session daemon for the GNOME desktop environment yada yada"
<Rezzie> Can anyone offer anymore help with this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052328, logging bandwidth used by an SSH session.
<zash> BLZ: so it should be safe
<BLZ> zash:  sounds like it.  thanks for the help!
<zash> :D
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help Every once in a while, when Ubuntu suspends my monitor, when I go to use it again, it won't turn back on. Why does this happen? I'm forced to shut down using the power button (This is a normal shutdown, mind you), and it's getting really annoying.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Until_It_Sleeps> Some times it turns back on, and other times it doesn't.
<dayzman> hi
<BLZ> Until_It_Sleeps:  the easy fix is to disable monitor suspend in power management
<dayzman> i've installed ubuntu on my vista laptop, but i didn't have ntfsprog when I ran gparted. I think because of that, vista isn't listed in grub. could someone tell me how to add it to grub?
<ryanprior> I want to run an application and restrict it to just one of my CPU cores. How do I do that?
<cappiz> my server uses lik 20 seconds to accept my password when i login with ssh. Is there a DNS issue you think? it looks likes it gets accepted right away, but the terminal isnt usable before after 20 seconds. Any ideas how i can make it go faster?
<zash> cappiz: slow network? slow server? lots of stuff in .bashrc or similar?
<gnufs> i will come back on another comp...
<jedimindlappy> in 8.10 in the network manager at the top i click and goto VPN Conntection > Configure VPN - and it pops up the Network Connections dialogue, except that i cant click "Add" in the VPN tab, its grayed out - all the other networking options let me Add connections .... am i missing something ?
<jedimindlappy> any ideas?
<BLZ> jedimindlappy:  did you unlock it?
<jedimindlappy> how?
<Until_It_Sleeps> BLZ: But I want a hard fix :P
<BLZ> Until_It_Sleeps:  lulz.  I feel you there =)  l33t hax activate!
<jedimindlappy> BLZ: there's no button to unlock; and all the other networking options allow me to add except for VPN
#ubuntu 2009-01-28
<gnufs> hello all (again)
<gnufs> any ideas on doing a free (gobuntu style) with intrepid?
<BLZ> jedimindlappy:  hmmm that is odd...
<Until_It_Sleeps> But I will take the easy fix for now until I can nail down how to use Terminal
<jedimindlappy> BLZ: could it be because im connected wirelessly? i dont see why that should matter though
<BLZ> gnufs:  i guess the dirty hack would be to install ubuntu and remove everything you don't want
<BLZ> jedimindlappy:  maybe that's just to configure vpn servers?  i dunno
<nemp> can someone help mi with compiling driver for graphic card?
<nemp> me*
<BLZ> Until_It_Sleeps:  oh you'll definitely want to be familiar with the terminal lol
<skinofstars1> gnufs: or to do a minimal install and build up from there
<jedimindlappy> BLZ: well its to connect to VPN Since all the other options are networking options as opposed to daemons...
<Until_It_Sleeps> lol
<BLZ> jedimindlappy:  right.  i really don't know
<jedimindlappy> BLZ: fair enough, thanks
<BLZ> jedimindlappy:  yeah np
<gnufs> skinofstars1, BLZ: there is a way to do a free and complete install with ubuntu hardy
<jedimindlappy> anyone else have any ideas on why i cant seem to add a VPN connection?
<gnufs> what happened to that?
<nemp> can someone help me with compiling driver for graphic card? x)
<fonzarelli> nemp: what kind of graphic card do you have
<BLZ> gnufs:  then do the hardy install and then upgrade it
<nemp> via chrome9
<nemp> i have openchrome driver
<nemp> but i have trouble compiling
<FlareDS> !repeat | nemp
<ubottu> nemp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<exodus_ms> I need to convert some html documents to plain text. I've been using html2text to convert downloaded web pages to plain text. Is there a way to use wget, w3m or lynx to download a web page as a text file?
<gnufs> BLZ: i'd like to know what happened to the free install option in newer releases?
<gnufs> but i can't find any info online
<BLZ> gnufs:  yeah i have no idea... sorry
<ryanprior> gnufs: They decided to keep it to the LTS releases, for now.
<gnufs> damn...
<grendal_prime> is there a way to get vnc to work with compiz?
<Until_It_Sleeps> yeah. I've used Windows XP for quite a long time. I've only used ubuntu for a month or 2, and even then, I still have a laptop with both versions of XP on it.
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know about how much of a d/l it takes to apt-get all the KDE stuff?
<jedimindlappy> this much |----------------------------------------|
<ryanprior> gnufs: The Free Software Foundation's gNewSense project has spawned a collection of scripts which can be used to remove non-free bits from Ubuntu, however.
<YankDownUnder> jedimindlappy, Wow...way cool... ;)
<carpii> Yank, its not a huge amount
<ryanprior> gnufs: Get in contact with them to get a sense of how up-to-date it is with the latest Ubuntu releases.
<carpii> im guessing maybe 140 meg or something
<jedimindlappy> in 8.10 in the network manager at the top i click and goto VPN Conntection > Configure VPN - and it pops up the Network Connections dialogue, except that i cant click "Add" in the VPN tab, its grayed out - all the other networking options let me Add connections .... am i missing something ? anyone want to venture a guess?
<YankDownUnder> carpii, Not huge - er...ok...I'm not huge...so in relation to er...?
<gnufs> ryanprior: i _am_ a gNewSense user and contributor :-)
<YankDownUnder> 140mb is alright...200mb is actually all right...more? Nah...not all right...
<jedimindlappy> you draw the line at 200mb?
<Burlynn> its a 100 megs just for the kde libs
<[kEvn]> can someone put about:plugins in their firefox and tell me what you have under Showkwave Flash
<ryanprior> gnufs: Alright, you've got the idea then. :-)
<YankDownUnder> jedimindlappy, I draw the line with crayons, really...
<timob> who needs help...
<jedimindlappy> timob: pick me!
<YankDownUnder> I need help, but this ain't the psych ward...
<khaled> #join #screen
<timob> whos got issues...
<jedimindlappy> timob: i cant seem to add a vpn connection
<YankDownUnder> khaled, Mate, it's "/join #screen"
<jedimindlappy> when i get to the network connections dialogue, under the VPN tab, Add is grayed out
<khaled> Yeah, sorry about that :)
<timob> jedimindlappy: in network manager?
<jedimindlappy> but its the only one, all the other connections are fine
<jedimindlappy> i can add at will
<jxander> i am using moblock... is there any way to use it without root access, so that it won't prompt me for root password each time i start or stop it?
<jedimindlappy> does vpn have any dependencies im not aware of ?
<timob> jedimindlappy: maybe you need some extra packages ...
<jedimindlappy> timob: any idea what those might be ?
<timob> jedimindlappy: whats the vpn software you are trying to connect to?
 * YankDownUnder is getting decaffinated
<YankDownUnder> Y'all have a good one...ciao
<jedimindlappy> timob: does it matter? its some corporate one from work - no idea ; but it wont let me click on "Add" at all so i havent even gotten that far
<timob> jedimindlappy: i think there are packages for each ie, you could add the openvpn package ...
<trimeta> I'm about to do something dangerous that might wipe my system. My /home partition is backed up, as is my /etc folder; is there anything else I should save? If I lose everything, what would I need (in addition to /home and /etc) to recreate my system? In particular, how do I back up my list of installed programs?
<timob> trimeta: /var/log/dpkg has a log of installed packages
<phasegen> anyone running intrepid x64 and and have problems with a persistent search bar?  I try to remove it, and every time I restart firefox, it reappears...
<FlareDS> trimeta: get a list /usr/bin too
<kitche> phasegen: you mean the google search bar?
<carpii> trimeta, you might like to install FEBE firefox extension, so you can easily restore all your fx extensions, saved passwords etc too
<trimeta> timob: I'll grab that.
<trimeta> carpii: Those are in my profile directory, aren't they?
<phasegen> kitche: that's the one
<trimeta> Which is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/whatever
<ryanprior> I want to run an application and restrict it to just one of my CPU cores. How do I do that?
<carpii> yes trimeta, but personally ive not had that much luck restoring them all properly just by copying them
<trimeta> carpii: Fair enough. I'll try that.
<Guest16389> Would someone please point me to the solution of "Authentication required by wireless network". Ever since i updated my system i keep getting wireless connection authentication comming on
<kitche> phasegen: hmm mine is gone once I remove it how are you trying to remove it exactly?
<Guest16389> i looked all over but was unable to find it
<[kEvn]> can someone put about:plugins in their firefox and tell me what you have under Showkwave Flash
<jedimindlappy> pudly@lapper:~$ sudo apt-get vpnc
<jedimindlappy> E: Invalid operation vpnc ... what the?
<JesperHansen> jedimindlappy: forgot the install?
<jedimindlappy> *facepalm*
<phasegen> kitche: right click on the navigation bar, click customize, and drag it into the box of goodies and off the bar
<kitche> phasegen: yep mine stays away on a firefox3 restart
<JesperHansen> jedimindlappy: sign 1 of "you need a break"
<Guest16389> anyone willing to help>?
<FlareDS> jedimindlappy: sudo apt-get install cpnc
<phasegen> kitche:  mine comes back every time
<FlareDS> vpnc*
<kitche> phasegen: wonder if it's a permission issue on the .firefox directory what's your permissions for the firefox directory oin your home ls -l
<Orphis> Is there any autofs/automount guru here ? I've got a bug with it that occurs in Ubuntu and Debian even though it seems I'm using it in a regular and simple way
<usr13> [kEvn]: Shockwave Flash  See: http://pastebin.ca/1320092
<Orphis> Even the guys in #debian couldn't solve it, maybe you can ?
<phasegen> kitche: it says I own it and can edit and delete files
<JesperHansen> Orphis: state the bug :)
<Orphis> So JesperHansen, I'm trying to access to my Win box through Samba and autofs
<[kEvn]> usr13, thanks....weird thats exactly what i have..but my flash player won't play flash objects :(
<kitche> phasegen: well something like this drwx------ for the permissions?
<usr13> [kEvn]: May need java as well, not sure tho.
<Orphis> I've created my credential file in /etc/auto.smb.hostname and it works fine (like running mount directly and supplying the credentials option)
<phasegen> kitche: I even deleted the whole .mozilla directory once and logged out, logged back in, and restarted firefox to be sure...
<usr13> [kEvn]: Are you current with updates?
<[kEvn]> usr13,  yea i've sudo apt-get update
<Orphis> The problem is JesperHansen that ls /smb/myhost/sharename doesn't work... I've looked at the debug output but nothing seems to tell what's the problem
<usr13> [kEvn]: Did you let it get behind and just caught up?
<carpii> wow i cant believe i used evolution under kde for past 6 months. KMail is sooo much nicer
<[kEvn]> usr13, i just installed ubuntu yesterday... so ...
 * JesperHansen hates people without a letter as the first character of an irc nick. Makes it harder to tab nick :P
<usr13> [kEvn]: 8.10 ?
<Orphis> And weird thing, autofs works if I put a static file with the smb mapping (edited a little)
<[kEvn]> usr13,  yea
<walbert> Now that I've gotten rid of windows, how do I increase the size of my root partition for ubuntu?
<rods> Anyone know how to install morrowind? I'm a WINE newbie
<phasegen> kitche: I should note that this is a clean install as of yesterday, with all the updates...
<JesperHansen> Orphis: My brain is currently unavailable, but I am thinking
<carpii> rods, just run the installer
<carpii> walbert, try gparted
<usr13> [kEvn]: What happens when you try to play flash video?
<Tozarian> hi, I am having some problems with getting aircrack to work
<rods> Carpii you mean the autorun when it starts?
<usr13> [kEvn]: What happens when you try to play youtube video?
<[kEvn]> usr13, the object does not appear on the page
<carpii> rods, or find the setup.exe yes
<rods> k
<[kEvn]> usr13, as if the actual <div> containing the object is filtered out
<usr13> [kEvn]: Does it give an error?  Or just blank white space where the video should be playing?
<punto> hi.. will I have to upgrade my ubuntu version to have the new KDE?
<[kEvn]> usr13, well the page collapes around where the <div> object should be
<noon> looking for a lightweight mp3 player, any suggestions? rhythm box is locking up on me (5000+ mp3s, older pc)
<[kEvn]> usr13, is it possible to reinstall firefox?
<[kEvn]> usr13, or that wouldn't help?
<JesperHansen> Orphis: will try something when kernel compile is done
<geoffrian> can anyone help with a technical problem?
<[kEvn]> usr13, maybe its just a ubuntu v10 thing
<cypher1> hi is the logitech audiohub has any problems in using with ubuntu ? This is because i am thinking of buying one
<HormonaDelCrecim> Hello everybody. How I do in order to get my Ekiga SIP VoIP working with pulseaudio?
<julian2495322> are there any gpu accelerated programs available for ubuntu
<ubuntuuser234234> noon, I use mpd and an mpd client :)
<usr13> [kEvn]: I had a friend that was behind on updates that reported similar behaviour. She was running 8.04 and was behind on updates.  I told her to catch up, and it did not help.  She upgraded to 8.10 and that fixed it.  She didn't even need to install flash, was already working.
<geoffrian> I have a Via processor in my netbook which has 1.2Ghz, but Ubuntu only uses 599Mhz and says its 100%
<[kEvn]> usr13, so you're saying that if we were friends my problem would be solved?
<[kEvn]> usr13, hehe
<usr13> [kEvn]: So I do not think it is 8.10 thing.
<ubuntuuser234234> geoffrian, it is often easier to just ask the question. Don't know if I can help until I know what you need :)
<[kEvn]> usr13, hmm k i'll just keep trying stuff..its not the end of the world
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: try cat /proc/cpuinfo and see what it says there
<ubuntuuser234234> geoffrian, seems I was late in my response
<punto> or if you were a chick
<usr13> [kEvn]: Yes, that is correct.  All of my friends have perfect systems.
<[kEvn]> usr13,  the youtube and hulu withdrawls havn't set in yet
<grendal_prime> has anyone used and "on mount fail" type script with nfs...
<grendal_prime> im trying to build a reduntant nfs server.
<fluitfries_> i've installed xubuntu fine on my SATA drive, but when i hook up my IDE drives afterward, i can't boot into xubuntu anymore.  what gives?
<matt____> When can I apt-get upgrade to KDE4.2?
<holyguyver> I started this 20 hours ago & this is what it says now: Checking for blocks (read-only test): 12999928/122095999
<usr13> fluitfries_: Sounds like a hardware issue.
<geoffrian> I did that.  It said 599Mhz
<punto> your bios thinks that the IDE drive is hda
<usr13> fluitfries_: Make sure your PC is set to boot the correct drive.
<walbert> matt: probably when kubuntu 9.4 comes out
<punto> they usually have an option to swap them
<fluitfries_> punto: my BIOS is set to boot the sata master with xubuntu as the first boot device.
<matt____> walbert: What? No way...I don't know if I like the way this works...
<cypher1> does anybody use logitech audiohub with ubuntu ?
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: And you're bios info also says 1.2GHz or 599MHz?
<punto> fluitfries_: yeah, but when there's an ide present, it shows up as hda, so even if you boot from the sata one, it'll think the ide is hda
<fluitfries_> punto: how can i change that?
<punto> fluitfries_: you should check if the bios has an option to invert them, they usually do
<robertz> how do i make my webcam framerate faster? is it possible?
<walbert> matt: You can download/install Kubuntu 9.4 right now, it's still alpha and probably not entirely stable, but it has kde 4.2
<ubuntuuser234234> robertz, it is never going to be faster than it says on the box...
<geoffrian> The BIOS says that it is a 1.2Ghz processor along with the Gnome System Monitor, but typing that code into the terminal says 599.8Mhz
<usr13> fluitfries_: You may have to unplug the drives and change the grub menu list and more than likely a bunch of other stuff too.
<matt____> walbert: Hmm..when is it supposed to come out?
<fluitfries_> punto: ok, i'll look again, thanks.
<robertz> oh man. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<robertz> thanks
<walbert> Matt:  8.4 is 4/2008, 8.10 is 10/2008, 9.4, therefor, is 4/2009
<fluitfries_> usr13: when i first installed linux i tried to install grub to the first boot device, but it never worked until i unplugged all the ides and just installed grub to the sata.
<usr13> fluitfries_: In other words, unplug the new drives and make the changes and then plug them back in.  But be suer and take a snapshot of the current configuration to see what needs to be done.
<matt____> walbert: sO NOT MUCH LONGER...I'LL WAIT!
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: I am thinking it was just a fluke
<usr13> fluitfries_: That's interesting.
<fluitfries_> usr13: is there a way i can just reinstall grub from the xubuntu cd without reinstalling everything?
<fluitfries_> usr13: that way i could try putting it on all the drives until i find one that works.  :P
<usr13> fluitfries_: Well, you may only need to boot from a live boot CD and fix grub.
<geoffrian> The gnome applet CPU Freq Scaling Monitor says 599Mhz.  That is when I first discovered it
<fluitfries_> usr13: ok, so if i boot off the live cd, i can use the gui to manage grub?
<usr13> fluitfries_: You may have a hardware issue.  Something configured wrong, jumper in wrong place,  defective hardware, etc.
<geoffrian> JesperHansen: It's confusing why Ubuntu doesn't use the full power.
<fluitfries_> usr13: possibly, but i'm pretty sure it's not that.  i haven't tinkered with it enough to declare a hardware issue, since i don't even know how to reinstall/manage grub.  :)
<usr13> fluitfries_: Try the recovery option and look at the situation, see that all the drives are accessable and what order they are in and how they are named, etc and just go from there.
<occy> nothing in topic about kde 4.2 ?
<fluitfries_> usr13: recovery, ok will give it a shot.  thanks!
<usr13> fluitfries_: Try the recovery option and look at the situation, see what is different.
<mystery> Hello everyone
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: does the Via processor scale speed?
<occy> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<geoffrian> The Via website says it does.
<usr13> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<geoffrian> Ubuntu does not support it though, or I have the wrong kernel.
<geoffrian> JesperHansen: Maybe there is a system library I need or a different kernel or something else...?
<mystery> I am having weird problems in firefox. for some reason my search button in google wont click and my back button has disappeared
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: uhmmm... can you pastebin your entire cpuinfo?
<ubundude> i need a working link for 8.04.1 alternate amd64
<v21> question: where does gnome-mount mount things? I have mounted an iso to install something, but it is a script that should be ran from the commandline, and i can only see it in nautilus
<ubundude> all the ones on the site are 404ing for me
<geoffrian> Sure.  I'll IM you.
<geoffrian> JesperHansen: Did you get it?
<luke_> Hey, I am wondering how to expand my linux partition.
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: yes, left a comment
<JesperHansen> geoffrian: gotta check something though with my statement
<poizin> =p
<revilodraw> Hi! any way to make firefox display the page as it's loading, instead of waiting for everything to load before displaying the page?
<scientes> can i suspend and resume from a file?
<poizin> revil i think mine does display while its waiting
<JesperHansen> revilodraw: please try irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<revilodraw> JesperHansen: they are asleep
<JesperHansen> revilodraw: really?
<mystery> Does anyone know how to fix flash issues with firefox in ubuntu 8.10
<revilodraw> JesperHansen: my mistake, ubuntu #firefox are asleep
<fluitfries_> is there a decent little gui app for mounting ntfs?
<JesperHansen> revilodraw: try the official irc server. They'll know.
<scientes> revilodraw, its on irc.mozilla.org
<JesperHansen> revilodraw: I would know because I hang out there :P
<Tozarian> hi
<Bizzeh> hi... i read that ubuntu has teamed up with arm to bring a fully functional version of ubuntu to "low power" devices. would this include any telephony stuff, so ubuntu could be used as a replacment for windows mobile?
<revilodraw> JesperHansen:  thank you
<Tozarian> there is an ubuntu mobile edition
<Bizzeh> is t hat like a "windows mobile edition"?
<unr3a1> hey all
<Bizzeh> where the only thing in common with the main product is the name
<unr3a1> I have a disc that I am trying to copy
<unr3a1> I am using brasero burning utility, and it recognizes the original disc as a DVD-RAM disc.... does this mean that if I want to copy it, I have to copy it to a DVD-RAM?  Or can I use a regular DVD+R?
<Bizzeh> depends what your trying to copy
<unr3a1> Bizzeh:  alright... thank you
<iPeter-> Damn, theres none fan controller / overclock controller on Ati drivers : <
<asd> Hi, my linksys usb wireless card isin't being recognized (on) by ubuntu, when I go suid lsfw -C it shows that it's disabled, and when I lsusb the wifi card is there it just isin't turned on, does anybody know the command line to turn my wifi card on?
<jonathanmiller> is this where I can get help?
<timob> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonathanmiller> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<letalis> woudl it hose my system if i used the 64 bit kernel on a 32bit setup of ubuntu?
<unique> does anyone know how can i pick which files to download using rtorrent if the torrent has lots of files?
<neura> letalis, I have no idea, but I would guess it can't be done
<neura> Simply because don't all the applications have to be 64 bit?
<neura> but maybe I'm wrong, I have no idea
<letalis> i just noticed even a 32 bit setup of ubuntu has the lib64 folder, i wasnt sure if perhaps it could be doe or not since it appears to have the environment setup for it.
<jonathanmiller> sorry, if that was not clear... when I am updating I get the following error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.16_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version
<jrib> jonathanmiller: pastebin the entire input and output
<Uplink> how can i install ArchLinux from my ubuntu?
<v21> unique: can't remeber the command, you you change the priority of all of the files recursivly to "don't download" then you go up the priority of the ones you want
<unique> hum
<jonathanmiller> I am using the Update manager, for the first time it had 300 or so updates. I told it to install all. One of them is a kernel image. I hit the button to install it. It attempts to install it and gives me that message.
<Louis> how can i access the cups web interface from a remote machine on the local network?
<fu[h]ry> hey, i'm having a few issues with named on Hardy. it's crashing with an "assertion failed" message dumped to daemon.log
<fu[h]ry> Jan 27 14:50:49 apollo named[30349]: adb.c:920: INSIST((((namehook) != ((void *)0)) && (((const isc__magic_t *)(namehook))->magic == ((('a') << 24 | ('d') << 16 | ('N') << 8 | ('H')))))) failed
<Louis> I kow i have to edit cupsd.conf... but what's the line?
<fu[h]ry> Jan 27 14:50:49 apollo named[30349]: exiting (due to assertion failure)
<iPeter-> fu[h]ry, use pastebin next time.
<fu[h]ry> Louis, make sure it listens on 0.0.0.0 (not 127.0.0.1)
<iPeter-> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fu[h]ry> i'm familiar with pastebining, generally that's for 3 lines and more but i get your point.
<Louis> fu[h]ry:  thanks!  So it's listen 0.0.0.0:631?
<fu[h]ry> Louis: yes
<Louis> fu[h]ry:  thanks!
<iPeter-> does someone have an ati radeon hd 4870 OC on ubuntu?
<fu[h]ry> Louis: make sure that it's also set to allow requests
<Louis> fu[h]ry:  how do i do that?
<fu[h]ry> something along the lines of Order allow, deny and then Allow from ....
<fu[h]ry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110610/
<fu[h]ry> named issue.
<devin> can anyone help me with a rogers rocket mobile internet stick?
<iPeter-> Oh, i hope my ati wont blow when im sleeping, i changed fanspeed and for now the temperature is ~60'c
<iPeter-> i'd just would know how to set it back to auto :D
<iPeter-> aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 40" i used this command to get fan speed on 40 %
<calliope> hi there, after upgrading to 8.10 i seem to be having a few issues with the gui. this is Gnome. I have windows not refreshing thus I cant see the contents if anything moves and a few times the desktop crashed and restarted and a few times the whole system hung. even when I booted to an earlier kernel like my 7.10 install.
<jonathanmiller> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<devin> can anyone help me with a rogers rocket mobile internet stick?
<iPeter-> Who is repeating?
<jonathanmiller> I am not, but I wanted to
<ludri> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<calliope> was there a gnome version change from 8.04 to 8.10? can I go back to an earlier version of gnome using synaptic or something else?
<iPeter-> :D
<Stik> I demand answers pronto
<devin> can anyone help me with a rogers rocket mobile internet stick?
<kansan> question:  how do i a command so that on every startup it gets executed?
<iPeter-> devin, We heard already, don't spam.
<devin> sorry, I didn't think I was noticed
<Louis> fu[h]ry:  sorry not to be a n00b or anything, but how exactly do i allow access?
<Uplink> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Uplink> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<tejani> hi
<iPeter-> Damn, i assume no one ati user isnt here online now, gotta go to sleep.
<x-ip>  hi! i'm on ubuntu 8.10, followed this guide http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 and added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main to my repositories but what packages should i install to get kde4.2Released ?
<david_> hi all
<iPeter-> hi
<kansan> question:  how do i a command so that on every startup it gets executed?
<_Vi_> How would the info on !clone be any different really that of !aptoncd?
<david_> Im having a problem getting my DLink wireless USB adapter to work, I dont know of any native support, and ndiswrapper is not working for me, I need a little assitance
<binarymutant> how can I highlight something on paste.ubuntu.com?
<iPeter-> kansan, Go to System -> Perfences -> Sessions
<kansan> iPeter-, cant, need to do it from command line
<Stroganoff> x-ip do you have the old kde installed?
<shizumasa14> does anyone know how I can connect IRC to yahoo messenger so I can talk with other friends?
<iPeter-> oh, cant help you then, sorry.
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, use bitlbee
<shizumasa14> thanks.
<david_> anyone good with usb wireless?
<x-ip> Stroganoff, nop
<devin> can anyone help me with a rogers rocket mobile internet stick?
<kitche> shizumasa14: yep just do /connect im.bitlbee.org and type help to learn how to use it
<_Vi_> !bum | kansan
<ubottu> kansan: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<_Vi_> one of those has to be cli ^^^^^^^^^^
<thomas1978c> hello, i have done several things to get audio on my new hp pavilion dv41220us and cant get audio. can anyone help me with this issue? i am a little confused.
<david_> Hmmm anyone Bueller Bueller?
<jimi_hendrix> to downgrade to 32-bit from 64-bit i need to reinstall, right?
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, Do you have pulseaudio  installed?
<Stroganoff> x-ip i'm hoping you followed the instruction precisely. now just install the metapackage: kubuntu-desktop
<_Vi_> jimi_hendrix: yes
<thomas1978c> idk
<thomas1978c> i have removed pulseaudio once already
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, what program you use to listen music?
<thomas1978c> but im new, and unsure
<david_> I have an old Dlink usb wireless I just need help with Ndiswrapper
<iPeter-> what programs you have tried to get audio out?
<x-ip> Stroganoff, ok, thanks :)
<thomas1978c> i would like to use winamp via wine
<jimi_hendrix> anyway i can save all my settings before reinstall (also, is there any advantage to 32-bit over 64-bit if i have 4GB of RAM (thats the max for 32-bit, correct?))
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, audacious is just like winamp
<david_> thomas1978c,  no winamp sucks
<iPeter-> Cant help with it, never tried.
<david_> audacious is the way to go
<david_> or rythum box oops typo
<iPeter-> audacious sucks too..
<thomas1978c> whatever, i just need to hear system sounds first off
<david_> rythum works for me
<david_> thats what i use
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, what are you using?
<iPeter-> I dont know yet what i should start to use, Audacious looks great but works crappy.
<x-ip> Stroganoff, i did a apt-cache show kdebase-plasma and said its vs Version: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4
<thomas1978c> i cant get audio with my hp laptop right now, so nothing
<david_> Ok I need help with Ndiswrapper
<x-ip> seems that in metapacka kubuntu-desktop still is the 4.1
<x-ip> >.<'
<david_> anyone?
<iPeter-> Amarok, is just amarok, so it sucks, rythmbox is ugly..
<thomas1978c> alsa is the sound program installed<linux noob
<david_> rythum box is ugly
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, try with audacious and change the sound output to ALSA
<david_> but plays well
<iPeter-> True.
<Stroganoff> x-ip did you run apt-get update?
<x-ip> yes Stroganoff
<_Vi_> !players | thomas1978c (theres a few more here...)
<ubottu> thomas1978c (theres a few more here...): Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<thomas1978c> i have my sound output configured to alsa already
<david_> NDISWRAPPER ANYONE? lol
<thomas1978c> audacious supports ati sound drivers?
<thomas1978c> linux recognizes my hardware
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, Did sounds work on other operating system?
<shizumasa14> how do I install bitlbee?  I downloaded it and extracted it to my desktop.
<cdeszaq> How can I have a bash command descend into all folders? Basicaly, what is the directory equivalent of *.[extension] ?
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, What ati you got?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, make sure your player is using alsa as well
<thomas1978c> yeah, vista came on this machine
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, What ati you got?
<thomas1978c> radeon hybrid
<shizumasa14> how do I install bitlbee?  I downloaded it and extracted it to my desktop.
<iPeter-> is it HD?
<thomas1978c> 2 gigs vid processing
<thomas1978c> yes its hd
<jrib> shizumasa14: delete what you have download.  Use Synaptic
<chetnick> i dont have anymore wine menu, when i click edit menus, cant find it there. How can i get it back?
<shizumasa14> k.  thanks.
<thomas1978c> i will attack gaming later
<Stroganoff> x-ip maybe you forgot the "intrepid main" in your third party software repo line?
<thomas1978c> right now i just want to be able to boot and get audio
<cdeszaq> Basically, I am trying to get javac to descend into the package directory hierarchy
<david_> ok I just need to get my wirless working folks and Ill stay and help with other issues
<shizumasa14> how do I use synaptic for bitlbee?
<x-ip> nop Stroganoff deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<thomas1978c> i have pulseaudio device chooser open
<cbwcjw> david_: You try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<x-ip> as the documentation said
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, Go to check out from bios is integrated soundcard on [auto] or [disabled] enable it if it is on auto or disabled
<thomas1978c> i have, it is enabled
<asd> does anybody know the command to turn on a usb device
<iPeter-> Hm..
<shizumasa14> how do I use synaptic for bitlbee?
<asd> im trying to get my usb wireless working
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, is your player using alsa?
<Stroganoff> x-ip i don't unterstand then. ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<thomas1978c> i think my problem stems from some other program ontop of alsa
<kitche> shizumasa14: you don't you, well you can but I just use their own servers
<thomas1978c> idk
<x-ip> thanks anyway Stroganoff :)
<thomas1978c> how do i configure totem to use alsa?
<cbwcjw> Can anybody help me out here, I dont get why it wont add the key :D
<x-ip> i'll check tomorrow
<x-ip> bye all :)
<shizumasa14> How do I install it tho?  I am confused.
<iPeter-> thomas1978c, So you dont hear system sounds?
<cbwcjw> Oh whoops, wrong channel. Sigh.
<x-ip> have  a good night!
<thomas1978c> no system sounds
<shizumasa14> and how do I get on their servers for that matter
<david_> cbwcjw, yes ofcourse and many others, the problem is if I give ndiswrapper the correct directoy and .inf file name it says invalid driver, but then I was reading that Ibex has native support for this, I go to the blacklist and its not there,  so Im confused, I just want to get ndiswrapper to use the driver I have, so I can run this crappy old usb wireless
<thomas1978c> <brand new machine
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, go System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<grendal_prime> hey by the way i got that to work...x11vnc with compiz
<asd> Does anyone know the function key to turn on a usb wireless?
<grendal_prime> next bit though..i cant see the mouse cursor. hmmm
<iPeter-> Thats weird though.
<Louis> I'm trying to enable the cups web interface across any machine on the local network... here's the cupsd.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110612/
<iPeter-> tough*
<Louis> what am i missing?
<iPeter-> asdasd
<iPeter-> anywayz, smoke and sleep, cu.
<david_> asd network manager try there first
<cbwcjw> david_: nevermind then :P sorry, ndiswrapper has worked in most situations ive had
<david_> cbwcjw, ok you give the command sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/directory/thenfilename.inf right?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, go System->Preferences->Sound
<thomas1978c> i can get to pulse audio manager and stuff.....
<thomas1978c> ok system preferences sound, im there.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, what mixer are you using?
<thomas1978c> ty binary mutant
<thomas1978c> oh man how do i find out? im new to linux
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, should say device: with a drop down box
<thomas1978c> i have to learn this system.
<thomas1978c> ok
<binarymutant> you want alsa
<jedimindlappy> how would i go about viewing details for my video card? memory, gpu speed, model, etc ?
<thomas1978c> ok, im in the dropdown
<thomas1978c> everything is set to alsa
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, you want one with alsa in it
<Louis> I'm trying to enable the cups web interface across any machine on the local network... here's the cupsd.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110612/  what am I missing?
<phorensic> jedimindlappy: i think u can get model by something like lspci | grep VGA
<thomas1978c> only one?
<wolter> if i use a virtualbox with a 32bit windows, will i be able to use my 4gb ram?
<carpii> is there a kde/gnome app which will show a list of choices (buttons, listbox etc), than i can script from bash for simple interaction?
<asd> phorensic: Hey, do you know the command yet to turn my wireless card on LoL :)
<phorensic> asd: is it a laptop or something?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, then click test
<asd> nope desktop
<usser> carpii: something like zenity maybe?
<carpii> thanks, ill check it out
<thomas1978c> i have and it just keeps on testing and i get no sound
<phorensic> asd: hmm lemme think
<thomas1978c> does it take a while or something?
<asd> phorensic: when I lsusb it's there, so it recognized it, but for somereason it wont turn on.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, do you have a speaker? It happens immediatly
<thomas1978c> testing pipeline....
<david_> phoresnice I need help with a usb wireless older dlink adapter too if your have a moment
<thomas1978c> yeah i have the speakers in this laptop
<jedimindlappy> any easy way to check what RPM this harddrive is ?
<thomas1978c> they are on, volume is cranked
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, open a terminal and pastebin the output from this command:  lsmod
<david_> when I use lsusb mine is there
<phorensic> asd: I can't remember the commands
<usser> how would i go about starting x server upon login on ubuntu server without installing gdm/kdm/xdm?
<asd> heheh
<thomas1978c> thomas1978c@portablerepair:~$ lsmod
<thomas1978c> Module                  Size  Used by
<thomas1978c> ipv6                  263972  18
<thomas1978c> af_packet              25728  4
<thomas1978c> binfmt_misc            16904  1
<binarymutant> pastebin
<phorensic> asd: do you see it in ifconfig?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, pastebin
<thomas1978c> opops* sorry everyone
<thomas1978c> pastebin?
<_Vi_> any VI  Users, Vi/M got a security update just now O.o
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, http://paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin.com
<thomas1978c> ok
<_Vi_> use ubuntu's if you can thomas1978c
<shiloh7> has anyone usedcricket wireless as an isp?
<jiffe20> for some reason I have been unable to open kdevelop after a while of runtime without rebooting, I run 'kdevelop --profile CandCppIDE' and it does nothing, I killed all the instances of kdevelop that were running from me trying to open from the menu, but no luck
<shizumasa14> sorry for being so stupid but,  What do I need to do with bitlbee to be able to chat with yahoo contacts?
<jonathanmiller> how do I make links from the graphical area?
<thomas1978c> ok, i posted
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, whats the url?
<kitche> shizumasa14: connect to it from your irc client and type help once connected and it tells you what you need first you need to add your yahoo account to root
<asd> phorensic: i havent checked ifconfig
<shizumasa14> how do I download and install it?
<thomas1978c> http://pastebin.com/m59c89dba
<asd> phorensic: how do i go about doing that, just ifconfig in terminal?
<phorensic> asd: if you see the device there try ifconfig <device> up
<asd> ok dokey
<phorensic> asd: yes
<asd> ill give it a try
<Chousuke> My external USB hard drive is being used by Linux in USB1.1 mode, instead of full-speed 2.0 mode, rendering it utterly slow. What can I do to fix this?
<thomas1978c> tyvm for your help binarymutant:)
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, whats the sound card you have again? ati ?
<thomas1978c> yes its a radeon series 3200 i think hd integrated
<sweetgum> hello i have a major graphics problem, when i try to boot into ubuntu the screen is just "fubar" ubuntu has been working up until this morning, i really need to access my files does anyone have an y ideas about how to fix this, ive tried booting with fail safe mode and it doesnt work
<Louis> I'm trying to enable the cups web interface across any machine on the local network... here's the cupsd.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110612/  what am I missing?
<thomas1978c> its their new card that feeds of of system ram for video
<thomas1978c> nice card!
<thomas1978c> my sli system outperforms it and makes it look weetawded tho
<phorensic> sweetgum: have you tried to reconfigure x
<sweetgum> phorensic: yes, from the recovery menu?
<thomas1978c> i just got this laptop yesterday
<sweetgum> phorensic: the login screen works fine, after that it doesnt work
<thomas1978c> had to dump microshaft at the curb
<Louis> I'm trying to enable the cups web interface across any machine on the local network... here's the cupsd.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110612/  what am I missing?
<phorensic> sweetgum: from the console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then try to relog
<Louis> anyone?
<sweetgum> phorensic: how can i access the console
<phorensic> sweetgum: Hmm im not sure what would change between then
<carpii> system -> Konsole
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, run this command in a terminal:  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<sweetgum> carpii: i cant access the ubuntu menu, the graphics are messed up, only my login screen works
<sweetgum> phorensic: at the login screen if i press ctrl alt f1 will it switch to console?
<carpii> ok then after logging in, youre already in a console
<sweetgum> carpii: that way?
<carpii> yeah or use a different terminal using ALT FKEYS
<sweetgum> alright brb
<phorensic> sweetgum: ctrl-alt-f4
<binarymutant> wait nm
<thomas1978c> Codec: IDT 92HD71B7X
<thomas1978c> Codec: LSI ID 1040
<thomas1978c> ok
<thomas1978c> waiting happily and patiently;)
<phorensic> sweetgum: ctrl-alt-f7 to return
<sweetgum> phorensic: alright gonna try it
<thomas1978c> i love that this vers of linux has vmware in it
<thomas1978c> coooool
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, k, pastebin this command:  dmesg
<phorensic> Would anyone like to give me a brief conceptualization of runlevels?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, I don't think I've ever seen a sound issue :/
<carpii> phorensic, its the stages the OS goes through as its booting up. run level 3 is typically what its at when its booted. You can set tasks to start at various runlevels, to determine when they should be started/stopped
<thomas1978c> binary: http://pastebin.com/m7d4e8e71
<thomas1978c> yeah, i kno
<thomas1978c> this is weird
<thomas1978c> i have been an mcse for years
<thomas1978c> i just started linux
<thomas1978c> getting the hang of things....
<osxdude|l> So...
<Azazel-AZ> I am having trouble printing from open office in ubuntu
<phorensic> carpii: Thanks, so what would be an example of how this can be helpful in managing your system?
<thomas1978c> i havent had a problem with anything other than sound yet
<Azazel-AZ> Is there anyone who can help trouble shoot a printing problem?
<thomas1978c> and it is making me cranky
<ygmaster> hi~
<thomas1978c> about to pick up some anti technology for a while like my 1947 harmony broadway archtop.
<thomas1978c> the guitar saves the computers life on the regular
<Enissay> how to get to the "Backgrounds and Emblems" options under intrepid please?
<phorensic> thomas1978c: hahaha
<carpii> how to change firefox about:config so that hitting backspace is same as clicking Back button?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Geoffrey2> is there any straight forward way to move the /home folder to a different partition?
<david_> quick question in gnome how can I add 4 desktops?
<thomas1978c> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Geoffrey2 yes
<Pascal[Quebec]> david_ look the doc
<grindking> i just installed a geforce fx 5200, i try to install nvidia restricted drivers and when i click on activate it tries to download and install and then shows a blank box with a big MINUS icon and an ok button
<david_> Pascal[Quebec],  ?
<ygmaster> ?
<_Vi_> grindking: 5200 works great in 8.04 thats what i have :)
<Azazel-AZ> I need help printing in Ubuntu
<thomas1978c> hello phorensic, glad to meet you all here on this ubuntu chat forum!
<phorensic> thomas1978c: likewise
<rafase282> Hello, anyone can help me making up a script ?
<thomas1978c> java?
<phorensic> thomas1978c: Too bad about your audio issues .. i no nothing about that
<thomas1978c> yeah, it has me puzzled
<_Vi_> know*
<jtaji> !home | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<thomas1978c> i think i may have to load a different version, or ewwwww....go back to windows
<thomas1978c> i refuse
<phorensic> thomas1978c: yah dont do that, keep trying someone will know how to fixit
<thomas1978c> i kno
<phorensic> I actually use it every now and then and I run back to linux haha
<cdeszaq>  /join #eclipse
<thomas1978c> im getting impatient though
<Jack_Sparrow> Geoffrey2  Do you already have the partition ready
<thomas1978c> i have been reading all day
<_Vi_> Please try 8.04 LTS before rushing back to windows... :)
<thomas1978c> and inserting text
<cdeszaq> \join
<etix_> hello all
<thomas1978c> im not going back<you look scared>
<phorensic> thomas1978c: does the audio work in the livecd?
<carpii> yeah i recommend 8.04 for anyone. 8.10 is a disaster IMO
<sweetgum> phorensic: ive managed to enter the terminal and run that command, then when i try to login to a gnome session the screen is fubar
<_Vi_> ty carpii i was trying to put it kindly ;)
<thomas1978c> i am so impressed with this system that microsoft will never get another dollar from me
<phorensic> carpii: hmm I haven't had any issues with 8.10
<sweetgum> phorensic: pressing ctrl alt f4 also casues the screen to go fubar
<thomas1978c> no,
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, k, add this line to /etc/modprobe.d/options  :    options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<thomas1978c> no system sounds
<carpii> well my main issue is that it removes kde 3.5
<thomas1978c> alsa is enabled
<cbwcjw> carpii: no issues here. Oh. That one
<carpii> and kde 4.x is still very much an abortion
<Jack_Sparrow> thomas1978c We have a different set of channels for chats and discussions
<thomas1978c> ?
<thomas1978c> thanks jack
<TheFunkbomb> When I enable UFW, sometimes I get this message from Gmail "Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<phorensic> sweetgum: hmmm this is after you installed video drivers or what?
<cbwcjw> carpii: im installing 4.2 now. Who knows eh?
<TheFunkbomb> How do I fix that?
<luddite> i have eclipse running in ubuntu and have a problem. when im at work on the intranet i use 192.168.1.4 as the CVS repo. but i use a qualified domain thats cvs.ourdomain.com when im working at home.  I have to keep overwriting the work which sucks. is there a way i can get those two address to be used at once depending upon my location(work or home)?
<_Vi_> I hear 4.2 rocks
<carpii> yeah maybe 4.2 is better, I havent tried it yet
<sweetgum> phorensic: no nothing new has been done, it just randomly stopped working
<calliope> hey there I had another crash. having just upgraded to 8.10 with nasty gnome problems, I need to revert back to 8.04. Would it work to change the sources.list to show HardHeron instead of Intrepid entries? and perhaps run it with apt-get isntead of graphically?
<carpii> but i just dont like the direction its heading in personally
<sweetgum> phorensic: i had it working just fine before shutdown last night, teh thing is i didnt properly shut down i just closed my monitor (laptop)
<carpii> with all the plasma crap
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<grindking> _vi_: wow, i had my network cable unplugged :D, that's why it wouldn't work
<Azazel-AZ> Error during CUPS operation client error forbidden, any help?
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: how do you get 4.2?
<cbwcjw> vi+carpii: Ill tell you what I think, and yea I agree carpii. If it does work, im using the old-style desktop. Meh.
<sweetgum> phorensic: is there a way to reinstall ubuntu and keep all my files?
<thomas1978c> wether it does or not, tyvm binary
<cbwcjw> vi: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<_Vi_> ty
<jtaji> luddite: we have a pfsense router at work, and I just set it's dns server to resolve whatever.ourdomain.com to the proper internal IP
<etix_> need help understanding how to make an ext3 drive i just created, seen in places.
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Yes if you created a separate /home partition it is very easy
<jtaji> luddite: so it works inside or out with the domain name
<James_A> Hello, everyone
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow: maybe you can help me out, m screen is fubar if i try to press ctrl alt f4 or attempt to login, all i can access is the login screen and the terminal, id like to try fixing this before i reinstall
<carpii> i had to reinstall from scratch today after upgrading to 8.10. I didnt realise it removed the ability to run kde 3.5, so maybe im a bit biased right now :p
<ConstantineXVI> sweetgum: you could try booting from a livecd and rm -rf'ing everything but /home, and reinstall from there.  no guarantees though
<thomas1978c> how do i get to edc modprobe options?
<cbwcjw> James_A: Morning and welcome to #ubuntu
<thomas1978c> binarymutant*
<_Vi_> carpii: slackware is going KDE 4.*  next release :/
<D3RGPS31> i cant ssh remotely to my linux box; it's on, it can be pinged, & it's not a firewall issue
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Did you try the nvidia 180 driver .. I am not suggesting you do, asking if you have
<calliope> oh i know a guy named jonathonmiller in asutralia I wonder if it is the same guy or not
<sweetgum> Jack_Sparrow: nope, never tried a driver other then the default configuration
<carpii> heh, my first linux distro was slackware
<sweetgum> ConstantineXVI: run a rm -rf for every folder but home?
<carpii> prolly the most difficult distro ive tried
<disappearedng> how do I find out which version of ubuntu am I running?
<binarymutant> whats the gtk sudo thing everyone tells me about?
<sweetgum> ConstantineXVI: is that the literal command?
<James_A> Thanks, cbwcjw
<cbwcjw> carpii: Im 15, so I really wish I was alive for some of this stuff. My first thing was win 98 :(
<luddite> jtaji : mmm- our router is not as good as that
<phorensic> sweetgum: Jack_Sparrow is a wizzard so listen to what he tells you ;-)
<rafase282> can anyone help me make a shell script?
<jtaji> !gksu | binarymutant
<ubottu> binarymutant: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<thomas1978c> is that in the text editor or terminal?
<luddite> it results in a loopback issue
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Jack_Sparrow> phorensic Thanks for the compliment, but I am winding down for the day
<ConstantineXVI> sweetgum: yes, and make sure you've mounted your HD first.  and BE TOTALLY SURE WHAT YOU'RE DELETING before hitting enter
<D3RGPS31> i cant ssh remotely to my linux box; it's on, it can be pinged, & it's not a firewall issue; what do i do >.>
<calliope> how can I downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04? I have this asus video card S3 something so I need to go back to 8.04
<sweetgum> phorensic: im very much so listening :) just waiting for an answer
<phorensic> disappearedng: system - about ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> rafase282 Join the right room  bash, python, java C  etc,
<rafase282> thanks
<carpii> calliope, you cant. I wouldnt even try personally
<_Vi_> !away > Bllasae-Away
<ubottu> Bllasae-Away, please see my private message
<_Vi_> gotcha
<_Vi_> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Do you have a usb or removeable drive to use as backup of /home so you can nuke the rest
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: # Enable double-buffering so gstreamer et. al. work
<thomas1978c> options quickcam compatible=2
<thomas1978c> # Default hostap to managed mode
<thomas1978c> options hostap_pci iw_mode=2
<thomas1978c> options hostap_cs iw_mode=2
<thomas1978c> # Stop auto-association.
<FloodBot1> thomas1978c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cbwcjw> hey hey hey! 4.2 just finished. Restart time.
<etix_> how can i get windows xp to see my drives on the local network
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > thomas1978c
<ubottu> thomas1978c, please see my private message
<_Vi_> good luck cbwcjw :)
<disappearedng> hey is there a way to upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10?
<ConstantineXVI> sweetgum: yeah, a backup would be a Really Good Idea just in case
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, you dont need to pastebin it
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, just add this line:
<calliope> carpii well perhaps I go to the shell to use apt-get to uninstall the gnome desktop and then install an early gnome desktop
<david_> has anyone used the Windows wireless driver tool before?
<phorensic> sweetgum: He says that you can copy your home folder and be pretty safe, there are some items that don't install there i think. I wish I knew a little more aboutlooking through the logs to see if your screens are crashing or whatever
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng yes, easy.. open synaptic and look top right for upgrade icon
<carpii> disappeared, run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luddite> i have sda2-ext2 and sda5 - ext3. I want to combine them. can i?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<cbwcjw> david_: Yes.
<sweetgum> Jack_Sparrow: I do, how can i access these files, from the terminal?
<calliope> carpii  so perhaps install over top with a cd for 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum livecd or from a terminal will work   but up to you
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: i will wait for your results before trying 4.2
<david_> cbwcjw,  Ok I just added my driver it there and it said hardware found, but when I click configure netwrok it says it cannot
<disappearedng> Jack_Sparrow I don't see it
<cbwcjw> david_: Restart after adding.
<carpii> calliope, maybe, although I dont know whether yu can install over top. I did it earlier today and ended up reformatting
<david_> gotcha brb thank you
<thomas1978c> ok i added, now do i close?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant:
<sweetgum> Jack_Sparrow: thakn you kind sir, off i go
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, ya save and close
<Jack_Sparrow> night   all
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, then reboot and see if it worked
<Geoffrey2> Jack_Sparrow, actually, what I'm trying to do is delete a number of partitions, including the /home partition, and then create new partitions, including a new /home partition
<thomas1978c> is that it?
<carpii> calliope, backup your home dir, you may well be thankful you did :p
<thomas1978c> restart?
<D3RGPS31> i cant ssh remotely to my linux box; it's on, it can be pinged, & it's not a firewall issue; what do i do
<James_A> do you have ssh enabled, D3RGPS31 ?
<thomas1978c> ok, ill be back, thanks binarymutant. sorry for flooding you all. i wont do that again. *
<_Vi_> D3RGPS31: is it on a router?
<D3RGPS31> James_A yes
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, tell me if it worked
<thomas1978c> i will
<thomas1978c> gimme 2 minutes
<Geoffrey2> and I missed him.....
<James_A> Indeed, D3RGPS31 are you using a router?
<James_A> If so, is it properly configured for SSH traffic forwarding?
<D3RGPS31> _Vi_: yes, but a test site can be seen remotely
<_Vi_> routers are a necessary evil
<_Vi_> ah
<James_A> What do you mean when you say a "test site can be seen remotely"?
<phorensic> carpii: Do you recommend having your home directory on a seperate partition?
<_Vi_> yeah just cause you get a website test page "IT WORKS!" doesnt meant ssh will work
<carpii> yes phorensic
<D3RGPS31> _Vi_: i,m typing on a dvorak keyboard, i'll be slow
<_Vi_> no hurry D3RGPS31
<aquatone282> Hi - anyone know where desktop wallpapers are stored?  I want to copy one from Xubuntu 8.0.4 to Ubuntu 8.0.4. . .
<carpii> then if you need to reinstall, you can fetch everything you need from the repos and keep your settings
<asd> phorensic: didn't work.
<phorensic> carpii: So most packages you installed would be available to you if you mounted this on another system?
<carpii> what package provides nfs support in fstab ?
<D3RGPS31> James_A: a site hosted on the computer
<Peddy>  #How do I install nvidia-glx-173 from apt without uninstalling xorg? I mean like this: http://pastebin.com/m549450a6
<carpii> phorensic, yes,
<phorensic> asd: did you see your device listed?
<carpii> phorensic, although on another system you might need to fetchthem again from the repo
<etix_> how can i get windows xp to see my ext3 drive on the local network
<carpii> etix, share it with samba
<phorensic> carpii: what about stuff such as mysql and phpmyadmin and such.. different??
<binarymutant> Peddy, did you hit y ?
<James_A> Just because you can access the computer via the HTTP protocol doesn't mean that SSH is forwarded correctly. Are you sure you've setup SSH forwarding D3RGPS31?
<carpii> phorensic, well im not sure mysql would keep its database in your home dir. You probably should have additional backup routines for those
<D3RGPS31> James_A: no' but all ports are open
<etix_> what is samba?
<phorensic> carpii: I see, if only I knew about this kind of thing
<etix_> 3rd party app?
<James_A> One moment, D3RGPS31
<carpii> phorensic, well its just things you learn through trial and error i guess
<fluitfries_> i added lines to my fstab for my ntfs device, but it's not auto mounting.  how can i mount it?
<carpii> phorensic, personally id always backup all files to another machine before reinstalling. you can guarantee youll forget something if you backup dirs and then format
<phorensic> carpii: I think a lot of it is being aware of things
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: still there?
<_Vi_> D3RGPS31: i'd google "Shields Up!" and see if port 22 is open or not
<R0b0t1> How do I add highlighting schemes to vim? The page tells me to put them in ~/.vim/colors, but that dir doesn't exists and It's giving me doubts.
<thomas1978c> guess what?
<carpii> r0b0t, just create the dir
<bartek> Hi there, I added a second user to my system using useradd but when I switch to that user (su username) the command line is all messed up, despite having the same .bashrc file, and things just seem .... off. Did I forget to do something else after adding the user? My main admin account doesnt have much modifications
<thomas1978c> no sound still
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, :(
<R0b0t1> carpii: And do I invoke the .vim file with colorscheme NAME?
<_Vi_> R0b0t1: you create the missing directory
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, best thing to do would be file a bug report now sorry :/
<thomas1978c> i think this machine is too new and doesnt have support yet
<phorensic> carpii: Of only there was a good way to clone your system, even better clone it so that you could install from that onto another computer and have the same setup
<thomas1978c> i know, ugh
<asd> Is there support on Ubuntu for wireless-n cards by linksys?
<_Vi_> VIM also has /home/R0bot1/.vim/plugins  too R0b0t1 yo uhave to make it though
<linuxman410> is there any thing new in 8.04 lts that was not in 8.04
<thomas1978c> i came here because thats what i feared and now that ive had someone with linux skill give it a shot, i now know that im screwed.:(
<phorensic> linuxman410: no everything in 8.04 is the same as 8.04
<carpii> phorensic, yes i agree. there may well be a way, I dont know, but im not an expert
<thomas1978c> i have 8.01
<carpii> id like to know if there was, too
<linuxman410> just thought i would ask
<_Vi_> there is no 8.01, you mean 8.10
<R0b0t1> Is there a color-picking utility for Ubuntu?
<phorensic> linuxman410: 8.04=8.04
<thomas1978c> does 8.04 have supprot for hps new line of laptops??? anyone?
<cbwcjw> Vi: I failed, I updated, just not to KDE 4.2. Installing THAT now.
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: ok keep me posted,,,,ummmm im on 8.04 will that matter?
<thomas1978c> i really would like to hear my new laptop. ;(sniff sniff...
<phorensic> linuxman410: did you really mean 8.04 and 8.10?
<cbwcjw> vi: eek. Yea. The packages are for jaunty and intrepid only I think :(
<_Vi_> i havent had time to read up on that site you gave me cbwcjw
<_Vi_> oh
<ubuntu__> hey im having a problem, i have to use the command pci=nomsi for ubuntu to even run how to i enter that so i dont have to do it everytime?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, whats the model of that laptop just so I know?
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  what I probably try the live version of is !eee
<redvamp128> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<asd> thomas1978c: Did u go through the different audio options?
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: ill put it in a Vbox! :)
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: its an hp pavilion dv4-1220us
<cbwcjw> _Vi_: Haha! Ok.
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  though I think they changed the name to easy peasy -- try out the live version first.
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: of 8.0f
<thomas1978c> 8.04*
<ubuntu__> does anyone know how to do it?
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  Yes I know it says Asus but they are trying to tailor the distribution to work well on all laptops.
<thomas1978c> aaasd: i am too unfamiliar with linux to know.
<bartek> How can I restrict a user account to only their home dir, and not be able to browse around anything else
<bartek> ?
<thomas1978c> yes asus sucks, i know
<Louis> I'm trying to enable the cups web interface across any machine on the local network... here's the cupsd.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110612/  what am I missing?
<thomas1978c> i have 2 sli boards of theirs that have failed because of defective bios
<ubuntu__> anyone know what i need to edit so i dont have to run pci=nomsi everytime i want to run ubuntu?
<Aspire> I believe I have an issue with dbus/hal.  Anyone good at troubleshooting those issues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/110625/ for my .xsession-errors
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  the neat thing about ubuntu and most of all its variants is the ability to test the live version before install (That version is supposed to run most laptops)
<cbwcjw> ubuntu__: systems -> Preferences -> settings
<cbwcjw> ubuntu__: systems -> Preferences -> sessions ***
<Aspire> ubuntu__: that's a boot loader kernel option
<thomas1978c> redvamp: i did test it through vista first, everything worked fine
<ubuntu__> im in the live cd now
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, might be fixed in the next upgrade, but here's a link to what I'm seeing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<ubuntu__> can i change the main filesystem
<Kidfork> Excuse me, ubuntu users, i have a quick partition question, i was wondering if A.I could allocate more HDD space to the partition in which Ubuntu is currently on?
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  here is the wiki about easy peasy -- Main Page - Easy Peasy wiki <http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Main_Page>
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: as you can see my model is not on that bug report list? any ideas?
<Aspire> Kidfork: probably, you'll need to research resizing file systems and resizing partitions
<thomas1978c> redvamp: will i still be able to load programs like vmware and pcanywhere on that version using wine?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, you can add that model to the list :) Maybe try the work arounds on that page not sure.
<thomas1978c> binary: hahahahahha
<thomas1978c> yup
<powertool08> thomas1978c: Its the sound not working right? Have you tried booting a live cd? If the live cd picks up on it then its possible and start comparing configurations, if not I'd submit the bug reports, hit the mailing lists, and keep searching google with different keywords while you wait on responses.
<ubuntu__> how would i edit the settings fro ma live cd to make ubuntu boot with the boot option pci=nomsi
<Chungwa> Good evening! Anyone know an easy way (I'm a newbie to Ubuntu/Linux) to conver .aa files to .mp3? I have legally downloaded the aa file but the darn Audible Program will not recognize my MP3 player in Ubuntu (it will in Windows, but I want to be able to do what I want to do with my Ubuntu machine)
<thomas1978c> powertool: the live cd worked just fine.
<thomas1978c> i have the pulseaudio outlet at the top of my screen
<Peddy> binarymutant, pressing y uninstalls xserver-xorg.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, the live-cd had sound?
<thomas1978c> yes it did
<thomas1978c> thats why im so confused
<binarymutant> that changes everything
<powertool08> thomas1978c: Then I'd boot into it, take notes on modules loaded and anything else related to audio which may be of use then compare to your settings.
<thomas1978c> this is killing me
<MikyMouse> Hi ALL
<BLACKthroat> does anyone here use wbar?
<thomas1978c> ok, thats going to take a while
<thomas1978c> i guess ill do it all again
<thomas1978c> but there has to be another option
<MikyMouse> I am trying to install KDE in my Ubuntu laptop, and Synaptic is telling that it is necessary to uninstall Quanta, which I use for programming. Whay is this happening?
<cbwcjw> _Vi_: Its done :D Restarting it now. Sorry if I miss you, im in #kubuntu as well x_x
<fluitfries_> thomas1978c: my sound was muted by default after install.
<powertool08> thomas1978c: Ya, but if the live cd has audio then its a configuration problem and not a lack of support problem.
<thomas1978c> fluitfries: my volume is cranked,
<fluitfries_> thomas1978c: just went into the mixer and played with the switches.
<thomas1978c> right
<fluitfries_> thomas1978c: not volume, mute switches.  separate controls on the mixer bro.
<carpii> can anyone help me mount a nfs share in fstab please....   http://pastie.org/372838
<powertool08> thomas1978c: Also see if you can play sound with sudo, I'm currently working on a laptop that plays with root privileges but non-root users can't.
<thomas1978c> powertool: thats what im saying, im too much of a linux noob to know what im doing
<root______> MikyMouse just continue with the install then reinstall quanta
<MikyMouse> root______, but is there any reason for this?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, pull up a terminal and do alsamixer, are there are [M] at the bottom?
 * IceGuest_75_ says bye to all
<thomas1978c> powertool:i know that pulseaudio is part of the problem
<pschulz01> How do I turn off the terminal bell in ubuntu 8.10? (Its changed from 8.04)
<powertool08> thomas1978c: Well I haven't had too many sound related issues so I probably can't help much.
<root______> MikyMouse yes conflicting deps
<powertool08> thomas1978c: Try removing it and use alsa?
<fluitfries_> i use alsa on my audigy.
<fluitfries_> ubuntu set it all up fine there was just one switch i had to hit in the mizer.
<thomas1978c> binary: this isnt much text, is it ok if i paste it on here?
<fluitfries_> mixer
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, ?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, text for what?
<BLACKthroat> pschulz01, are you talking about the system speaker?
<thomas1978c> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<thomas1978c> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<MikyMouse> root______, and what is the diference of installing KDE or starting from scratch with Kubuntu?
<aresnick> Hi!  I was wondering where the appropriate place to report a bug with deleting files off the desktop in Ubuntu is?  gnome-desktop[-environment], metacity?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: see?
<WebcamWonder> Logging into a ttyl, I get "You have new mail". What is the file that stores this info, so I can rm it?
<redvamp128> !launchpad | aresnick:
<ubottu> aresnick:: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<root______> MikyMouse kde and kubuntu-desktop are both meta packages that depend on a lot of packages (mostly kde stuff)  but their dependancies are quite different.
<pschulz01> BLACKthroat: This is on a laptop.. but probably.. yes. It used to be in System->Sounds
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, that was for alsamixer?
<redvamp128> !launchpad | aresnick
<ubottu> aresnick: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<aresnick> ubottu: Yep, I meant more along the lines of which package on Launchpad.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: yes.
<dmsuse> does anyone know how i would install ubuntu onto a raid 5 software raid (specifically grub) ?
<aresnick> ubottu: I see =)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I see =)
<Aspire> Is anyone here technically skilled enough to assist with dbus/hal/networkmanager troubleshooting?
<Geoffrey2> ok, if I want to save the contents of an entire partition to cd, what app would I want to use for that?
<root______> MikyMouse the kde package will pull in all of the pure kde apps while the kub.*top file will pull in all the kubuntu specific packages but not all the kde stuff
<redvamp128> aresnick:  though if you sign into launchpad you can post it in the main and also add keywords to your bug --
<Aspire> dmsuse: you want to boot a software raid5?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant:ive tried using an exterior stereo headphone jack too. just to see if i had output
<ubuntu> what is the command to create an ext4 filesystem?
<MikyMouse> root______, so am I doing well installing the KDE meta package?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, you said some pulseaudio thing running?
<Aspire> mkfs.ext4
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: yes
<aresnick> redvamp128: I see; OK, I was just posting the bug on launchpad and I realized I didn't know what the most appropriate package was.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, like an icon or something?
<aresnick> revamp128: Thanks!
<thomas1978c> binary: its an applet
<dmsuse> Aspire: well from searching google most people say that is not possible... so i was wondering if there was an alternative?
<root______> MikyMouse that falls under the heading of "personal openion"   as for mine  yes.
<thomas1978c> yes
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, destroy it, kill it, quit it
<redvamp128> aresnick:   Bugs in Ubuntu <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu>
<base10k> 'ning all, Can anyone help me with scponly? I'm trying to use it to chroot scp/sftp users into their home directories but its inconsistent (sometimes it lets me login, other times it disconnects me immediately) http://paste.ubuntu.com/110629/
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, then try
<MikyMouse> root______, ok, thanks
<thomas1978c> ok, i quit the applet
<thomas1978c> now what?
<binarymutant> try alsamixer again
<thomas1978c> binary: ok trying\
<redvamp128> aresnick:  though one thing to note-- the site gets heavy traffic and at times will seem like it don't load -- but it does--
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, same error?
<bujin> c.linux.org
<BLACKthroat> pschulz01, i have been trying to figure that out as well. let me know if you do and i'll do the same
<pschulz01> BLACKthroat: ;-) Ta.
<root______> MikyMouse if you want the "kde" experance then install the "kde" meta package, if you want the "kubuntu" experance, then install the "kubuntu-desktop" package.   it's really just personal likes and dislikes
<thomas1978c> binary: it says the same in the terminal as last time
<MikyMouse> root______, ok
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, k, pastebin the output from this command:    ps aux
<pschulz01> BLACKthroat: ..also.. when opening the 'Volume Control' there is the chiose of several different devices.. what does this mean? Are they independend or work together some way?
<thomas1978c> binary: ok
<Louis> Does anybody know how to get access to the cups web interface from a computer other thhan the localhost?
<root______> Louis browser http://ip.of.remote.host:631
<thomas1978c> binarymutant:http://pastebin.com/m242331b4
<root______> Louis of course cups has to be listenint on that box and the port can't be blocked
<root______> s=listenint=listening=
<Louis> root______   right.  I'm trying to do this via the local netowrk, but the cupsd.conf file isn't allowing it.  I don't know which parameter to change
<root______> Louis ummm i think there is a #cupsys or #cups channel here on freenode
<root______> i haven't messed with cups in a while.
<Louis> root______   yeah not much help there, but thanks
<Louis> on #cups i mean
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: getting up for a second, brb
<root______> yeah patience is a must there, #alsa and #kernel  also.
<cbwcjw> Vi: You there?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: im back
<prahal_> hi . On ubuntu hard /var/tmp is 1755 instead of 1777 !
<prahal_> this breaks cups-pdf
<root______> prahal_ it should be 1777
<shizumasa14> I need help with bitlbee.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, idk
<shizumasa14> How do I download and install it, and how do I use it with XChat?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, if you search pulse in synaptic what do you have installed?
<prahal_> root______, it should or did you experimented it to be 1777 ? this is a kind of fresh install (no source installed application on it , only a month old)
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, is pulseaudio installed?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: looking for synaptic.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<root______> prahal_ i mean proper perms is 1777 i dont have hardy, still dapper here.
<mystery> привет народ!
<ortsvorsteher> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scientes> what ubuntu kernels support ext4?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> is there a stream video server for linux?
<scientes> ubuntu_is_dabest, vlc
<carpii> red5 is a streaming server
<prahal_> root______, then I bet if you upgrade it won't change the permission . You are safe
<ubuntu_is_dabest> ok :) thanks
<root______> prahal_ probably right.
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: i was alreaady there, theres a bunch of stuff coming up when i searched for pulseaudio
<root______> pro-bob-ably correct i say, i say.
<shizumasa14> I have bitlbee downloaded so what do I do now to use it?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, is pulseaudio installed? I would say remove it if it is
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, did you configure it?
<shizumasa14> no, how do I configure it?
<thomas1978c> i just marked it for complete removal
<root______> did you unpack it
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, how do I configure it?
<ortsvorsteher> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 322 kB, installed size 796 kB
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: do i remove all ?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, just pulseaudio
<russ5811> hi all, I'm having a problem getting my built-in mic to work on my laptop. It won't work for skype and I can't figure out how to tweak the setting
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, and apply or what not
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, gksu gedit /etc/bitlbee.conf        I think
<russ5811> not skype settings, but volume control panel settings
<root______> !skype > russ5811
<ubottu> russ5811, please see my private message
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, what do I go to to enter that?
<outoflaw> How does Gnome draw pixels on screen? Is Cairo used for that or is it OpenGL?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: pulseaudio going byebye
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<dport> Hey, does Ubuntu come with a partition creator?
<root______> russ5811 oh.   (alt+f2) run  alsamixer
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, in a terminal Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: changes applied.
<dport> I'm trying to duel boot and I installed ubuntu first rather than XP
<shizumasa14> thx
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: now what?
<root______> dport cfdisk
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, k, if you do alsamixer now, what does it say? same error?
<root______> dport or gparted
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: connectionfailed
<russ5811> root, i have volume control open, I have everything checked. and off mute. still no dice. ??
<alff21> hello
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<alff21> where it the repos?
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, after  typing that, what do I do?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: same error
<redvamp128> dport:  How to dual boot Linux and Windows XP (Linux installed first) -- the step-by-step guide with screenshots <http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm>
<root______> russ5811 volume up ?   mic boost off ?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, do this in a terminal:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, did it pull up a text editor?
<russ5811> volume up, "front mic boost all down, but not muted.
<root______> russ5811 mic selected as input device ?
<shizumasa14> no.  hang on.  let me try again.  When it does what do I do.
<russ5811> input source: mic
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, you can pastebin it or wait for me to install it
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: shutting down, starting up.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, I guess one last try, do alsamixer
<root______> russ5811 raise boost until you can hear it ?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant; said ok, ok
<russ5811> ok...i'll give it a shot and let you know. thanks
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: no love;(
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, :(   I'm so glad I've never had a sound problem
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: thanks for spending all this time to no avail
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, I'm confused.  I hate the text document opened now after typing it.  What do I do?
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, I ment that I have the text document opened.  not hate.  Sorry
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, :)
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, did it work? I think I gave you the wrong file name
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: i think im going to officemax and trading this one in for something that takes linux with sound.
<root______> russ5811 iirc. the controls are a little misleading, in that, mic boost or powered (which ever it says) means that if that is "on" it expects the mic to have it's own power amp.  quite backwards to what one might think.
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, :/ sorry
<thomas1978c> ill see if i can find some kind of fix
<Droopsta915> whats the command to get the ms fonts?
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, well it opened at text document called:  bitlbee.conf (/etc) - gedit
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: im going to give it up for the night
<root______> russ5811 i.e. turning mic boost off may make it more sensitive
<thomas1978c> before i go: does anyone know aof a version of linux that will be supported on my laptop?
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, copy and paste everything into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, it might be fixed in a newer kernel
<root______> russ5811 ah and "capture" up ?
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, so if your on a LTS I would upgrade to the newest
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: im currently on 8.01, is 8.04 out  ??
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, I dunno whats the name of it? Ibex?
<thomas1978c> in talking about ubuntu
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, hardy?
<thomas1978c> Binarymuthnt: whats hardy?
<root______> russ5811 just revisited alsamixer and yes mic boost needs to be off/muted if you don't have an amplified mic
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, This is what I got:
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, copy and paste everything into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: what is hardy?
<shizumasa14> Okay, once I do that then what?
<khaled> #join #perl
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, nm there's going to be a upgrade soon to ubuntu, you could try that. They name the versions like 8.10 Ibex and 8.04 Hady, etc
<root______> thomas1978c honeysuckel is hardy    so is prickly pair
<root______> re
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, give me the url link to it so I can see
<devin> can someone help me with a broadcom card?
<root______> !hardy > thomas1978c
<ubottu> thomas1978c, please see my private message
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, and i'll edit it and give you a link to the updated version
<shizumasa14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110634/
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, Okay, thanks
<quik___> hey folks
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, lol
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: thanks, im using 8.01 now, i guess im off to download and insall 8.04
<quik___> how can I set the username of my user so that cron output is delivered to it?
<bobbyyg> I have connected to XP machine on my network..........how do I find the printer
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, what?
<thomas1978c> ty ubottu
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, gksu gedit /etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, do that in a terminal and hit enter
<thomas1978c> goodnight all.
<binarymutant> sorry thomas1978c
<root______> quik___ ?   you can have things that are running via cron to output to tty0
<thomas1978c> win lose some....
<fluitfries_> arg, why can't i authenticate on network shares that i set up with system > shared folders ?
<fluitfries_> tried both nfs and smb
<quik___> root______: I want it emailed to me
<asd> does anyone know how to turn on a linksys wireless-n usb wireless card?
<root______> quik___ ah,  i think there is a setting for that.    umm in it's configs
<etix_> how do i get samba to add a drive?
<shizumasa14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110640/
<etix_> ie i have a secondary drive scsi1 (0,1,0) SDB ext3 but I don't know how to tell samba the path
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110640
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: i came back because when closing out, i noticed in synaptic that theres a lot of pulseaudio stuff still there.
<dmsuse> etix_: in /etc/samba/smb.conf i think
<etix_> do i type that in a terminal?
<russ5811> root, the problem is fixed! thank you
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, yeah the libraries are okay I just trying to get alsamixer to connect to the alsa server, but if it didn't work, it didn't work
<Aspire> dmsuse: I'm back.  Your boot device is usually managed by grub or lilo.  These do not support reading linux software raid devices.  However, you can use a usb boot stick or similar to get into an early boot environment that ubuntu could use to start up the software raid 5 and finish booting.  Essentially its a similar problem to the encrypted root partition
<linuxman410> asd what is model
<root______> russ5811 welcome
<redvamp128> binarymutant:  pm?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: not libraries
<dmsuse> Aspire: thanks
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, like what?
<root______> quik___ i'm not seeing it right now.     the anacron docs might list a way....   i remember vaguely seeing something about that some place in a config file in /etc   i think...
<redvamp128> binarymutant:  Private message?
<Aspire> dmsuse: you're welcome, feel free to direct any specific questions at me and I can help you more
<root______> but alas it escapes me
<binarymutant> redvamp128, sure
<vermont> I want to delete Cairo-Dock, but I can't find it anywhere except in usr/bin, which I can't access because I'm not the owner.
<quik___> thanks root______
<laughyn1nj4> i want to be using bitchx right now....but i can only use pidgin
<laughyn1nj4> wtf?
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, you see in that file where it talks about passwords? Your going to want to change those. I would change them for you, but I would know the pass :)
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: modules , pulseaudio utils, gstreamer
<root______> quik___ i'll look some more in a few minutes if you don't find it first,  have to run an errend
<shizumasa14> I'll give you the password.  it is 15281561.
<laughyn1nj4> tried apt-get install bitchx   ... to no avail
<shizumasa14> binarymutant, the password is 15281561
<root______> laughyn1nj4 epic*
<laughyn1nj4> wu?
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, lol, no
<linux_guy> what should I do (other than restart) when my wireless doesn't work on startup?  I have two threads on the forum too about this.
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, having bitlbee installed and giving out the password is a very bad idea
<root______> laughyn1nj4 bx is again epic   may be called epic2 so i included the *
<shizumasa14> binarymutant,  what do I change then?
<jrib> !bitchx | laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<linux_guy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6540617#post6540617
<root______> brb
<fluitfries_> what's the best gui for network shares?  particularly smb on Xfce.
<jrib> linux_guy: bitchx isn't in the repositories any more (see the debian bug about it).  Use irssi or weechat which are similar
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, you see where it says ## OperPassword   ?
<shizumasa14> yes.
<Doonz> hey guys im having problem with "screen" in my shll
<root______> jrib "epic"
<linux_guy> jrib, you meant laughyn1nj4
<Doonz> i think bash is broken within shell
<jrib> linux_guy: yeah :/
<jrib> laughyn1nj4: bitchx isn't in the repositories any more (see the debian bug about it).  Use irssi or weechat which are similar
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, you see where it says # OperPassword = ChangeMe!    ?
<shizumasa14> yes.
<Doonz> iv tried uninstalling and reinstalling screen but the problem persists
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, change it to:        OperPassword = ChangeMe!
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, that makes your password ChangeMe!,  and you really do need to change it
<Ahmuck_Jr> !windows
<thomas1978c> thomas1978c: binarymutant: modules , pulseaudio utils, gstreamer
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ahmuck_Jr> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shizumasa14> okay, thanks.  So just remove the # symbol?
<linux_guy> if network manager shows no networks available... but there really are.... is that a driver problem?
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, ya
<shizumasa14> thaks!
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, and change the password
<shizumasa14> k
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, then start it by doing this in a terminal:   /etc/init.d/bitlbee start
<shizumasa14> k,  thaks
<laughyn1nj4> so no bitchx ... K
<letalis> has there even been an update to BitchX in years?
<Doonz> exit
<shizumasa14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110643             I fixed that.  Now what do I do
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, can you give me the exact names?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: yes
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, then start it by doing this in a terminal:   /etc/init.d/bitlbee start
<TheFunkbomb> does UFW block cookies?
<shizumasa14> okay, but how do I save the new thing and change the password?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant, do yo uwant any that begin with the characters "lib"
<binarymutant> thomas1978c, nope
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, there is a button that says save, and your supposed to change the ChangeMe! to whatever you want your password to be
<binarymutant> shizumasa14, by typing it in
<shizumasa14> okay, thanks
<linux_guy> if network manager shows no networks available... but there really are.... is that a driver problem?
<dazvid> Has anyone had success using the x-fi beta drivers with kernel 2.6.7 ?
<shizumasa14> sorry for being so stupid about ubuntu.  I just got it 2 days ago.  lol
<tsuna27> did any1 here try epidermis
<carpii> dazvid, not me
<carpii> i ended up getting so sick of the whole mess of X_Fi i went and bought a basic soundblaster
<carpii> no trouble since
<dazvid> haha
<linux_guy> lol epidermis?
<carpii> the irony is, I then noticed i had an onboard sound device :p
<laughyn1nj4> anybody know anything about openoffice?  wondering if one can install just the word-processor, and spreadsheet ... leave the rest uninstalled  this possible?
<carpii> yes, its possible
<tritium> laughyn1nj4: they're all installed by default, so it would involve uninstalling, not intsalling.  It is possible.
<dazvid> carpii, i have onboard sound, but I prefer using my soundcard. Unfortunate I guess
<shizumasa14> when trying to open it, I get an error message
<tsuna27> linux_guy: yes it is a one-click app that changed the "skin" of your comp
<carpii> yeah onboard sound is a bit sucky anyway
<solexious> How can I install a .deb from the commandline?
<carpii> but better than no sound i guess :p
<binarymutant> solexious, sudo dpkg -i
<tritium> solexious: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<linux_guy> tsuna27, haha funny name
<carpii> solexious, use dpkg
<Prose> I mounted a hdd and when I  cd into it and use 'ls' it lists nada but 'du' says 20GB are used
<binarymutant> oh crap brb gtg
<solexious> ty all
<fluitfries_> any suggestions on a samba gui?
<carpii> Prose, try ls -a ?
<linux_guy> why is my network issue 'the impossible question?'  two weeks on the forum and no luck in #ubuntu.... is it THAT complicated?
<bobbyyg> Need help getting to network printer
<Prose> carpii: ls -la
<Prose> total 8
<Prose> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-01-27 22:15 .
<Prose> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2009-01-27 22:08 ..
<FloodBot3> Prose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Are you talking about wireless?
<PB_G3> I'VE GOT a Lucent Technologies ORiNOCO Silver 802.11b card, and If I have it plugged in at startup I go to tty1 seing this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/110644/
<Prose> sorry FloodBot3, you're always here to remind me of ymy sins, thanks you
<jetsaredim> if I don't care about keeping it boot-able, what is the easiest way to squeeze down an old Windows install to make way for Linux
<carpii> Prose, i had a similar problem on one of my servers
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, yessir
<carpii> it was due to a process that had been killed while it still had a file open
<jetsaredim> I just need to keep the Windows install around with the data, don't need it to be bootable
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6540617#post6540617
<Prose> carpii: me also server problem ugh ugh
<carpii> is it a mysql file by any chance ?
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: sudo iwlist <device_name> scan; to list all the netwrosk
<Prose> carpii: we also process killed! ugh ugh! timevault!
<carpii> hehe
<Prose> carpii: noooo
<carpii> ok, try restarting whatever service you killed, maybe itll fix itself
<alien_> guys, I got a problem, lets say I start FireFox and then I minimize it and instead of it going to taskbar it dissapears, I can get back to it by alt+tab, but no single program goes to the taskbar when minimized, how do I fix this?
<carpii> the space isnt being used, it just thinks it is
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, what is my <device name?>
<mystery> привет
<Prose> carpii: nah, I apt-get remove it's buttom
<root______> !gparted > jetsaredim
<ubottu> jetsaredim, please see my private message
<alien_> zdarova
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: usually wlan0, or ath0, depending on your card and drivers
<usser> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PB_G3> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, wlan0 is mine
<prahal_> hi could anyone help me check a bug is reproducible before I submit a bug request ? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate in firefox 3 File>"print preview" I have http://prahal.homelinux.net/~prahal/ff3.0.5print.png grey lines around the logo and such .
<laughyn1nj4> firefox ssometimes does not shut down correctly.  like it's been hours since i've had firefox up, but when i try to fire it up ubuntu reports that it's still running... wtf
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: pulseaudio-utils, pulseaudio-module-gconf-dbg, pulseaudio-module-lirc-dgb, puilseaudio-module-x11-dbg, pulseaudio-module-hal-dgb, pulseaudio-module gconf, pulseaudio-module-zeroconf, pulseaudio-module-hal, pulseaudio-module-lirc, pulseaudio-module-x11, pulseaudio-module-zeroconf-d, pulseaudio-utils-dbg, gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio, audacious-plugins-extra. thats all of em.
<jetsaredim> root______: thanks
<carpii> laughy, ps aux | grep firefox
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Can you see any networks with that command?
<prahal_> laughyn1nj4, first thing to check is that there are no very small window left (via alt+tab)
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, while experiencing the problem, wlan0 isn't even listed
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Ahh, I see. So, that is a problem with drivers not loading up properly
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Do you have the b43-fwcutter?
<laughyn1nj4> carpii ... ok i did that and got some output
<Sylphid> linux_guy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959451
<redvamp128> laughyn1nj4:  easy way it through -- system -- administration then system monitor and find firefox in that -- and kill the process
<carpii> ok find the PID (usually a 5 digit number), and do  kill -9 <pid>
<laughyn1nj4> redvamp128 ... but i don't want to do that ... it should shut down
<carpii> or maybe just try killall firefox
<WebcamWonder> carpii: pgrep
<Starhero> Is there any reason I haven't heard of that doesn't let the noticiation sounds in gnome to work?
<redvamp128> laughyn1nj4:  sometimes for example when you clear private data the process goes to sleep instead of terminating...
<Starhero> The only working ones are startup logon shutdown/logout
<carpii> Wecam: nice, I didnt know that
<bobbyyg> Alien, I had same problem.  click on the top panel and "add panel" it should go to the bottom of the screen
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, how can i check for b43-fwcutter?
<WebcamWonder> carpii: For making life even easier, kill -9 `pgrep <app_name>` :)
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, to see if i use that?
<ATAT> hi everyone
<alien_> bobbyyg, thats what I did, but it doesnt solve the problem
<carpii> :)
<laughyn1nj4> redvamp128: seems a bit unsecure to me ... not being able to clear private data
<oculus> i used wubi to install xubuntu, where do i access my home folder if i am in windows?
<ATAT> i installed compiz but when i reun command compiz --replace in terminal i got error message on xgl not present what should i do?
<thomas1978c> binarymutant: still there?
<jtaji> webcamguy: I like 'killall <app_name>' ;)
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Hold up, I think you are using them from your lshw otuput, let me check
<root______> WebcamWonder & carpii also "/bin/pidof"   pidof bash
<Starhero> 2 problems in ubuntu I am still havine that i can't make sense of, flashing of the desktop(more like the whole xserver) and the notification sounds.
<carpii> root, nice :)
<bobbyyg> Alien,  Did you get a new panel at the bottom if so right click on the new panel - add to panel - window list
<Aspire> Can I get any assistance with a general failure of hal/dbus from anyone here?
<redvamp128> laughyn1nj4:  Actually no insecure there-- just that for me sometimes hangs firefox (and I have reported that bug already to Bugzilla)
<alien_> bobbyyg, , let me try
<oculus>  i used wubi to install xubuntu, where do i access my home folder if i am in windows?
<laughyn1nj4> redvamp : m'kay
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Yeah, you are using the b43-fwcutter firmware
<redvamp128> laughyn1nj4:  that is when it hangs for me-- and the bug has been confirmed though with hours of websufing and a lot of flash sites.
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: So, the only thing I can think of is to reload the module when that happens
<WebcamWonder> root______: my pgrep is better than your pidof :P
<redvamp128> laughyn1nj4:  though after you kill firefox and restart it -- it will ask you to clear again and then the resume prompt --- (that is if you have it setup to clear private data upon shutdown.)
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, how can i reload the module?  is there a terminal command i can run to jumpstart the wireless?
<ATAT> should i download xgl? then
<laughyn1nj4> yea... just a bit clunky.  no biggie.  it's nice to be using linux again
<alien_> bobbyyg, works! thanks!
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: I believe the link from Sylphid had the commands, wait
<root______> WebcamWonder depends on how you want to use it i guess.     maybe pico is better than emacs    idk
<bobbyyg> alien, yur welcome........do you now how to attach network printers or are you a newbie like me
<laughyn1nj4> * is now hoping for a nice slim install for an old laptop!
 * werdnum wonders what else WebcamWonder does on IRC.
<oculus> dont want to flood am i asking my question in the right channel?
<WebcamWonder> root______: Arghh... re-read that line in a nagging high school girl's voice :P
<root______> :)
<Necrosan> I like to kick it with friends, fam, listen to music, draw, sleep, sex, watch porno, play games, watch stand up comedy, and please others.
<Necrosan> oops
<Necrosan> my bad.
<WebcamWonder> Guys, what is the command to reload the b43 module? Please forward it to linux_guy :)
<tritium> Necrosan: please, not here.
<tritium> WebcamWonder: modprobe to load modules
<LinEwbie> :) :) :) Hello (: (: (:
<kaimerra> Can anyone help me change my libata driver from ata_piix to ahci?
<redvamp128> WebcamWonder: sudo modprobe ***** - Loads the kernel module **** .  (Example usage - sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, sudo modprobe r818x, sudo modprobe ath_pci)
<redvamp128> sudo modprobe -r **** - Unloades the kernel module ****.  (Example usage - sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper)
<LinEwbie> I'm so happy! :)
<ryanprior> I want to run an application and restrict it to just one of my CPU cores. How do I do that?
<linux_guy> tritium, sudo modprobe b43-fwcutter?
<alien_> bobbyyg, im too green sorry
<tritium> linux_guy: if that's the module name, yes
<[kEvn]> Ubuntu 8.10 flash plugin enabled but not functioning
<[kEvn]>   	I'm able to view the page without errors (say Youtube.com/ video_suchandsuch) but it will display as though the <div> containing the flash object has been collapsed
<Sylphid> linux_guy, modprobe -r b43 && modprobe b43
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: It is just b43 IIRC
<redvamp128> linux_guy:  found on this page How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495>
<root______> redvamp128 modprobe -r doesn't unload anything in use by other modules though
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Sylphid: Yuyp, that should do it
<oculus>  i used wubi to install xubuntu, where do i access my home folder if i am in windows?
<redvamp128> root______:  I think what is missing is the **** (module name)
<LinEwbie> Do you know what? I've got installed Ubuntu 8.10 LiveCD (with USB Creator from CD) and I linked it with Hiren's Boot CD recovery tools :))) Now this two things I can boot from pendrive! :) :) :)
<un_dave> can someone tell me if it is possible to have my laptop wake up automatically from a suspend, so it can hibernate?
<jef_buntu> hi
<root______> redvamp128 "nameS" ?
<Aspire> un_dave: can you externally ping it?
<redvamp128> root______:  at the bottom of this page is where I got those commands from (useful commands) How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495>
<mystery> привет
<mystery> ааааааааааааааа
<FloodBot3> mystery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_guy> Sylphid, what is the purpose of && (out of curiosity)
<un_dave> Aspire: not nessisarily no.
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: It executes the first command, and then the second command, if and only if the first command executed properly
<mystery> люди помогите решить проблему
<jef_buntu> I am presently setting up a dhcp client and i was wondering if the "#" at begining of lines in the dhcpd.conf mean comments ?
<Sylphid> linux_guy, && signifies that the following command will only run if the previous completed successfuly
<WebcamWonder> jef_buntu: Yes
<redvamp128> !ru | mystery
<werdnum> jef_buntu: usually they do, yeah
<ubottu> mystery: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * Starhero is still waiting patiently for anyone that might be able to help.
<atat> can someone help me with compiz please
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, Sylphid, Others, THANK YOU I'll Try it
<ryanprior> !anyone | atat
<ubottu> atat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<un_dave> Aspire: it's for my laptop. with windows xp, i can make it sleep, then after 30 mins, if still unwoken, wake up, and hibernate, so i dont waste all my battery in a suspend state.
<jef_buntu> ok thanks
<LinEwbie> This linux is great! :) And with toolbox from Hiren's CD... just wonderful! :)
<root______> redvamp128 yes modprobe -r is a good and useful command   but i was only saying that in that particular application it will probably fail unless he lists all the modules dependant on ...   didn't mean to start a cli howto proper methood argument
<Aspire> un_dave: I'm not aware of any feature like that for linux
<atat> i installed compiz every time i try to run ccsm or compiz-replace i got message that Xgl is not present or there is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens etc what should i do and is there whay to fix it
<ryanprior> un_dave: If Windows can do it, Linux can do it -- the question is, how deep will you have to dig to get it working?
<redvamp128> root______:  is ok -- WebcamWonder asked what the commands were to reload the module-- so I just directed him to the page and stated the command
<ryanprior> un_dave: If the hardware feature allowing it is undocumented, it may be black magic trying to get it to work.
<un_dave> Aspire: neither am i so far, but the fact that windows can do it, while linux cannot, annoys me. as far as i can tell, the issue is waking up a suspended system.
<regeya> !ask | Starhero
<ubottu> Starhero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<redvamp128> atat:  == First I would suggest running the compiz check to make sure comiz works.. Forlong's Blog - Compiz-Check <http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check>
<Starhero> 2 problems in ubuntu I am still havine that i can't make sense of, flashing of the desktop(more like the whole xserver) and the notification sounds.
<un_dave> ryanprior: it does seem like voodoo
<Starhero> Sound works in everything. After getting rid of PA that is, since that really mess things up it seems.
<Starhero> Just that the notifications (or sound themes as you might know them) don't seems to work
<un_dave> ryanprior: windows xp can obviously tell the hardware to suspend for a predefined time, then wake up, whereas in linux i've not yet found any way of doing this
<redvamp128> atat:  I would start there as well as the main page which shows how to configure compiz== run the compiz check to make sure compiz is installed properly--- Forlong's Blog - Compiz-Check <http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check>
<Starhero> I can test them, and they work just fine  in the settings window, but only login and logout work.
<PB_G3> I'VE GOT a Lucent Technologies ORiNOCO Silver 802.11b card, and If I have it plugged in at startup I go to tty1 seing this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/110644/
<root______> Starhero the flashing is most likely related to the vidio driver.   the other i haven't a clue.
<Aspire> un_dave: I bet windows is waking up lots more than linux is
<atat> ok thanks
<kaimerra> I am running Hardy and checked that my kernel config has AHCI module support.  How would I use that instead of the default ata_piix?
<KungfuJoe> Hey, I'm having issues with my dual monitor. When the X is reset, it loads my panels on the secondary monitor, also, fullscreen apps like to start on the secondary, any fix?
<ryanprior> Starhero: make sure that you put all your information on one line, making it easier for us to follow you. What does the screen flickering look like? Does it also flicker during boot-up (before X starts)?
<solexious> Is there a way I can have a print server for ubuntu, i.e. accounting so i can tell who has printed what?
<exodus_ms> are there specific drivers I need to install if I want to mount an external hdd via eSATA on Ubuntu 8.10
<Aspire> un_dave: I imagine that a suspend to ram system should last hours to days on minimal battery.  technically only the dram should be refreshed during this time, if you're waiting for some timer to expire, you're waking up the processor or some special logic circuit to do the calculation to wake-up
<root______> kaimerra maybe blacklist ata_piix and rebuild the initramfs ?
<ryanprior> un_dave: If you feel like digging, mess with the WinXP driver and see what signals it sends when you suspend, then try duplicating them in the Linux driver and see what works.
<ryanprior> un_dave: That's the black magic way to do it, anyway -- you could always email the vendor and ask if documentation is available, or could be made available, for that feature.
<KungfuJoe> Anyone?
<KungfuJoe> Hey, I'm having issues with my dual monitor. When the X is reset, it loads my panels on the secondary monitor, also, fullscreen apps like to start on the secondary, any fix?
<un_dave> ryanprior: that sounds interesting. how would i check what signals my xp system is sending the system
<hanasaki> the old X copy to clipboard by highlighting with the mouse seems to be gone.. now it requires ^Shift C  why is this and how can I get the old behavior back?
<ryanprior> un_dave: I'm not a very knowledgeable Windows hacker, but you might find one in ##windows.
<Starhero> The flickering, seems to look like a refresh as in it lasts only maybe 100 to 300 milliseconds. It has no obvious cycle (not repeating in any logical order) just that is repeat between 30 seoncds to 1 min. It does not do anything like that before boot or at the login screen(least I haven't really noticed it at the login screen) The device is a nvidia 7700 GO in a Asus G1,and the drivers in use are the recomended (177).
<ryanprior> Starhero: are you using Compiz? If so, does the flickering still happen in Metacity?
<Starhero> Yes I am using compiz, but what exactly is metacity and how do I test that. (assuming that it is x server with out compiz?)
<ryanprior> Starhero: Metacity is the default, non-glitzy window manager for Gnome. To use Metacity, disable Desktop Effects in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<ninjabuntu> I have a Cool SWF File i would Like to turn into my Desktops Screen Saver... Is there a way to do this?
<binarymutant> ninjabuntu, you can use mplayer to change video format
<Starhero> ryanprior: Testing that now.
<Starhero> ryanprior: The flashing is still continuing.
<ninjabuntu> Binarymutant: change the video Farmat? does it have an option to turn it into a Screen Saver for Ubuntu? And after that what do i do to make this my screen saver?
<Aspire> I think I broke udev/hal communication
<ryanprior> Starhero: I hate to sound like a Windows help desk, but have you tried rebooting? If it were a gfx card issue, a power cycle might make a difference.
<Aspire> anyone know how to fix it?
<KungfuJoe> Hey, I'm having issues with my dual monitor. When the X is reset, it loads my panels on the secondary monitor, also, fullscreen apps like to start on the secondary, any fix?
<binarymutant> ninjabuntu, let me find out what screensavers use
<bobbyyg> HELP = I can't connect to network printer
<faust737> Haven't been on IRC for a while... How come half of the channels on this server have two # instead of one?
<ninjabuntu> Binarymutant: okay... thanks
<jef_buntu> im doing everything told on a howto install dhcp but starting dhcp always fail and the syslog they say to look at cant be found by "search file"
<Starhero> ryanprior: Yes, I have rebooted many times and have even shut down, this problem has been going on for 3 weeks but I just ignored it while I fixed other things that seems more system critical. Now it is just plain annoying
<binarymutant> ninjabuntu, looks harder than I thought
<bobbyyg> Starhero, could you swap out the video card. When I changed from Nvidia to ATI everything got better
<Sylphid> Starhero, are you using a proprietary driver?
<|Zippo|> anybody is having troubles with DVD/CD recorders on kernel 2.6.27?
<KungfuJoe> Hey, I'm having issues with my dual monitor. When the X is reset, it loads my panels on the secondary monitor, also, fullscreen apps like to start on the secondary, any fix?
<Starhero> bobbyyg: I believe that would be impossible if not a big hassle since this is an Asus G1 laptop :)
<Starhero> Sylphid: I am using the restricted drivers ubuntu recommended.
<ninjabuntu> Binarymutant: Yeah I figured it would... Huh
<jef_buntu> anyone?
<Starhero> Sylphid: Sorry for not specifiying, the drivers are version 177.
<ptc> ﻿is there an app for gnome to create a keybinding that will type out whatever characters i specify?
<ptc> ﻿like Win+H would print out "http://"
<ninjabuntu> Binarymutant: Plus mPlayer doen't want to open the SWF file nor does media player... the only thing that opens the file with out a hitch is, firefox...
<cypher1> is there any reason for the packages like vlc not being the latest in Hardy eventhough it is an LTS !?
<Sylphid> Starhero, you may want to try the vesa drivers to see if you have the same problem
<binarymutant> ninjabuntu, oh ya and it's swf instead of flv too...wow I jumped into this conversation way too quick
<alien> is here any way to make double taskbar like in windows, so I could fit more programs here?
<jef_buntu> im doing everything told on a howto install dhcp but starting dhcp always fail and the syslog they say to look at cant be found by "search file"
<ninjabuntu> Binarymutant: Bummer... i would really like this as my Screen saver...
<sumpygump> ninjabuntu: try this http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#mpeg
<cypher1> jef_buntu, right click on existing panel and say new panel
<cypher1> sorry it was to alien
<binarymutant> lol I was just looking at that xscreenserver page
<cypher1> alien, right click on existing panel and say new panel
<binarymutant> mplayer needs an flv to convert to mpeg but thats the way I was going
<ryanprior> alien: Right-click on an existing panel, click "New Panel", then drag that new panel down to where you want it.
<jef_buntu> :S
<ninjabuntu> sumpygump: Umm huh? Okay I'll try it...
<sumpygump> binarymutant: the option right below mpeg describes how to get xscrensaver to launch a swf file
<alien> cyphase, yeah but it makes another panel and just repeats open programs in here
<binarymutant> sumpygump, lol :)
<Louis> I'm still having trouble configuring the cups web UI such that I can access it from a client on the local network.  My cupsd.conf file is here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110652/
<judget> Hi is there an ffmpeg channel?
<ryanprior> alien: Ah, true that. Didn't think about that one... interesting problem.
<Starhero> Sylphid: I did a bit of research and finially got some results, this may be a bug thought I am using intrepid so I might be wrong. I am basing that off of the date fro the last post and the fact that it is not solved.
<Starhero> *though
<mystery> привет
<mystery> помогите решить проблему
<Louis> !ru|mystery
<ubottu> mystery: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rods> So I'm fairly new to Ubuntu. How do i install the latest version of Wine? The one in the Ubuntu repositories is version 1.0.1
<roger_> hello
<Prose> hi there
<Louis> rods:  you have to add the wineHQ repository
<Prose> rods: you can to that via command line or gui
<rods> How do I add repositories, Louis (thanks btw).
<redvamp128> rods WineHQ - Wine for Debian based distributions <http://www.winehq.org/download/deb>
<frankS2> how do i get a tun0 device in ubuntu i have tried to modprobe tun
<roger_> prose: i m not able to see youtube videos on firefox
<Starhero> Sylphid: That is also not the same video card I am using. In other channels I have stated this issue and others with 6 series card have said they are not getting that issues ither (but he said he compiled the drivers him self and was using 180 drivers, I may go this route.
<redvamp128> rods check the bottom of the page
<Prose> roger_: you must download flash
<Louis> rods:  np.  You do it either at the command line or via software sources (in the Admin menu)
<Prose> roger_: firefox should provide a link
<Louis> rods:  the wineHQ website will have specific instructions
<rods> thank you all
<tritium> roger_: flashplugin-nonfree, specifically
<Louis> hang on actually
<roger_> prose : give me a link
<redvamp128> rods: WineHQ - Wine for Debian based distributions <http://www.winehq.org/download/deb> at the bottom of that page-- and you will then have the latest development release.
<rods> I appreciate the help!
<carpii> is there a nice 'personal wiki' app for kde ? (non web-based)
<roger_> prose:i m not getting one
<Terhan> q: Anyone have any suggestions on a good all purpose ISO software for linux? Interested in making images of entire hdd's and stuff so I need one thats reliable.
<Prose> roger_: one sec
<Louis> rods:  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<binarymutant> Terhan, you mean like k3b ?
<binarymutant> Terhan, or you mean like dd ?
<Terhan> I dunno man thats what I'm kinda asking you (=
<roger_> prose: are u there?
<jef_buntu> Could someone help me setting up a dhcp server please
<Prose> roger_: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Installing_Flash_on_Ubuntu_i386
<Terhan> i'll look into em both though since you mentioned them
<Prose> roger_: yeah, sorry, trying to find the actually link
<eternaljoy> how can I get my wireless internet to work on ubuntu please?
<binarymutant> Terhan, are you trying to burn ISOs or trying to make an ISO from your hdd?
<tritium> roger_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Terhan> The latter..iso from hdd
<Terhan> I can use anything to burn if I need to
<MR> HI
<binarymutant> Terhan, dd if=/ of=/home/terhan/some.iso   I think
<aclonedsheep> hey, is there anyway to stream to a xbox 360 from ubuntu?
<NamelessFragger> Gah, this is getting irritating...why must Xchat-GNOME insist on ALWAYS connecting here?
<binarymutant> or it's something like thatr
<eternaljoy> how can I get my wireless internet to work on ubuntu please?\
<NamelessFragger> There, unchecked a few things.
<zelrikriando> NamelessFragger, you have to change the setup
<tritium> NamelessFragger: you can change the default settings
<zelrikriando> I think xchat is better than xchat-gnome by the way
<zelrikriando> but that s a matter of taste I think
<_Andy_> Hi Can anyone help me with this?
<_Andy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<nickrud> !wireless | eternaljoy (should find info about your wireless chip here)
<ubottu> eternaljoy (should find info about your wireless chip here): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aclonedsheep> Is there a way to stream to a360?
<eternaljoy> nickrud: ok
<Prose> roger_: fianally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<nickrud> eternaljoy, for most it's pretty straightforward (if you can wire up the computer for a bit)
<eternaljoy> nickrud: no wiress.. its a USB wireless modem
<nickrud> eternaljoy, it may be harder then.
<eternaljoy> nickrud: yeah.. I dont think its possible for ubuntu to access internet using my USB wireless modem.
<zelrikriando> hello nickrud
<tritium> Prose: not necessary.  It's in the repositories.
<nickrud> zelrikriando, hi.
<Prose> tritium: well, roger_ isn't getting a cool simple link from firefox and I don't know what the correct flash player has as a name in the repos, mixed with the open source ones
<tritium> Prose: I've told him.
<roger_> prose: i will get back to u
<Prose> tritium: ok cool :)
<tritium> Prose: see above (roger: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<Prose> tritium: yes yes you did.
<nickrud> Prose, apt-cache search <term> is your friend, you should get better acquainted ;)
<Prose> roger_: if you can go to Applications - Accesories - Terminal
<Prose> you can copypaste what tritium said
<Prose> nickrud: I didn't know old apt had an apt-cache search command
<Shinjin> /MSG shinjin hi
<lepassive> how can i install KDE 4.2 on ubuntu ?
<_Andy_> Hello? can anyone help please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051767
<carpii> lepassive, go to kde.org im sure it will tell you
<mishu> Hi... How do I set a python script (.py) to open in terminal, and on right click, to have some option to open it in an editor (IDLE pref.)
<mishu> ?
<lepassive> carpii, I mean deb packages
<Gnea> lepassive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982726
<aclonedsheep> should I just run a windows VM to stream to my xbox?
<Gnea> carpii: ^^^
<ryanprior> I want to run an application and restrict it to just one of my CPU cores. How can I do that?
<mishu> Hi... How do I set a python script (.py) to open in terminal, and on right click, to have some option to open it in an editor (IDLE pref.) ?
<Prose> hey guys, I'm wtfed! a mounted hdd is empty but df says it has 20GB used
<carpii> Prose, i thought wed been through all this
<Prose> carpii: me too
<Gnea> Prose: did you use ls or ls -a?
<Prose> carpii: I removed, rebooted and all
<carpii> hm, ok after a reboot, that is odd
<Prose> Gnea: yeah, ls -la  ls -l         ls -wth
<lepassive> Gnea, thanks alot, but the date kinda old 4.2 is stable now
<Gnea> Prose: the profanity is not required nor appreciated here, thanks.
<Prose> Gnea: sorry I guess
<carpii> i appreciate it!
<Prose> in times of amazement, I do devlish things
<Gnea> lepassive: no idea then...
<carpii> swearwords were invented for times when your OS is screwed up
<njan> boing.
<Prose> zing
<Gnea> lepassive: that's the only way I've found to do it
<Cpudan80> tis not a smart idea to notice a channel ;-)
<Gnea> I noticed that, too ;)
<mishu> Hi... How do I set a python script (.py) to open in terminal, and on right click, to have some option to open it in an editor (IDLE pref.) ?
<Gnea> mishu: uhm, what? in a terminal?
<lepassive> Gnea, No problem. thanks alot for your help
<Gnea> lepassive: good luck
<Prose> ..so what's that command to quick format a drive then..?
<prime> Hello, I got a odd issue with installing VIsta on top of my dominanting Ubuntu setup. Just can't get vista to take the partition I set aside from it regardless if its ntfs or whatever.
<_Andy_> Heya any suggestion here guys/Gamers?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6630024
<prime> seems vista won't install on a extened-logical partition? is this correct?
<Gnea> Prose: they usually start with mkfs, so if you type:  sudo mkfs<tab><tab>  it should list them for you
<Prose> Gnea: thanks ;)
<mishu> Gnea ... when i double click it, i want it to open in a python terminal .. and i would also want to have a way to open it in IDLE, from the drop-down of the file
<Flannel> prime: That may be accurate, yeah.  ##windows will likely know for sure
<prime> ok cheers
<Gnea> mishu: okay, I don't know what IDLE is... also, python doesn't have a terminal... are you talking about having it run in a debugging mode that uses the terminal as an output of the debugging info?
<somethingclever> hey, my video flashes a lot, all videos, on the net or on the HD, how do i fix it so it doesnt flash anymore?
<Arrick> hey all, through terminal, how do I tell what the current permissions are on a file?
<mishu> Gnea .. uhm .. i guess? in windows, python runs in a terminal of it's own, not os terminal (not by going to os terminal and typing "python script.py")
<mishu> nvm .. i know i'm being rather confusing
<Gnea> mishu: ah, okay - i've never used python in windows before. :)  I suppose it depends on the program that you're trying to run... is it fairly well-known or a project you're working on?
<erlnoob> hello, I'm on a vps and need to configure bind9, how do I find out my network address?
<kupesoft> By any chance is anyone running Ubuntu on an HP mini 1000
<bahatig> anybody knows how to compile java in kate?
<bahatig> i can't run in terminal
<Cpudan80> javac *.java
<Cpudan80> java myMainClassFile
<ptc> is there an app for gnome to create a keybinding that will type out whatever characters i specify?
<mishu> it's a simple script i wrote .. worked in windows perfectly.. it's not platform dependent ...i just changed to ubuntu today, and i can't get it to work
<bahatig> i can't even type in teminal
<mishu> anyway
<ptc> like Win+H would print out "http://"
<Arrick> Cpudan80, what you doing in #ubuntu?
<mishu> thanx for the help
<Cpudan80> Arrick: I use Ubuntu thanks very much
<Cpudan80> Arrick: same to you?
<Gnea> mishu: did you try running it like this?  chmod 700 script.py && ./script.py
<Wicked> im trying to use the network manager in the system tray...its saying device is unmanaged...how do i set it up to manage network connections? i originally manually edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Arrick> Cpudan80, im messing with you lol
<mishu> i'll try now
<Arrick> Cpudan80, you have an answer to my question?
<somethingclever> hey, my video flashes a lot, all videos, on the net or on the HD, how do i fix it so it doesnt flash anymore??
<Cpudan80> mishu: the first line of the script should be #!/usr/bin/python
<mishu> it is
<Cpudan80> oh ok
<nickrud> Wicked, do you still have it defined in the interfaces file?
<Wicked> nickrud, no.
<Wicked> nickrud, only thing in there now is for lo
<nickrud> Wicked, try   sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager
<roger_> prose: u there?
<Prose> roger_: still am
<lutfi> llll
<Wicked> nickrud, nothing
<roger_> prose: sorry had to leave the discussion
<nickrud> Wicked, hm. Works for Me™
<roger_> prose: can u help me out again
<Wicked> nickrud, could you possible paste your interfaces file for me?
<Prose> roger_: sure
<fight>  hi,all , How can I change my system langue
<Wicked> nickrud, should there be anything in the interfaces file other then the lo interface?
<Cpudan80> Arrick: one way is in the directory with the file do :: ls -l | grep fileNameHere
<roger_> prose: tell me how do i install flashplayer
<nickrud> Wicked, no, I only have that besides my current static connection.
<Cpudan80> Arrick: ex output: -rw-r--r--  1 dan users 30425 2009-01-26 23:01 test
<Arrick> thanks cpi
<nickrud> Wicked, and, no NetworkManager either
<carpii> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubundude> I need some help with LVM during an install (using an alternate live cd fyi)
<Prose> roger_: okay do you know what a terminal is ?
<Arrick> heya nickrud long time no talk
<Wicked> hmm
<roger_> prose:yeah
<bahatig> help somebody, i can't type in kate terminal
<nickrud> Arrick, hi there
<roger_> prose : go on..give me the command
<Prose> roger_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Prose> roger_: it's the one tritium gave you a while back
<somethingclever> hey does anyone have a flashing video problem?
<Gnea> bahatig: what?
<roger_> prose: i guess its working
<apology_> yeah i do firefox flash plug-in has a ton of problems
<bahatig> well im trying to compile java
<EnKie> hi all!
<bahatig> but i can't run terminal from kate
<Gnea> bahatig: why?
<Prose> roger_: restart firefox and surf to youtube again
<bahatig> it's not available
<roger_> prose: roger that
<Gnea> uhm
<Prose> apology_: I've had none.
<Gnea> !java | bahatig
<bahatig> like i click terminal but it's blank
<ubottu> bahatig: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gnea> bahatig: i bet to differ :)
<apology_> prose: really? i do the stumble video search all the time and after a few videos firefox just crashes
<bahatig> im sure i have it already cause i run java in jgrasp
<kazagistar> ubuntu is not detecting my xbox controller or something, even though the xpad driver should apparently be plug-and-play
<Prose> apology_: interesting.. ff 3 ?
<EnKie> I have a problem - if anyone's interested:  I downloaded the "updates" list and after all was said and done, it won't reboot past the logon.  It hangs after it accepts my password.  Suggestions?
<apology_> prose: yeah hold on and let me see if I can get the error again
<apology_> prose: it's usually this --> (firefox:17350): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<apology_> Segmentation fault
<Prose> apology_: I do agree that recently, for me, ff3 has had some stability issues but not particulary on flash videos
<Prose> apology_: if I were smart, I might downgrade...
<ubundude> Trying to use LVM during install to manage partitions, not sure how to work it....
<apology_> prose: i've read that it's something to do with a windows font that certain websites are running
<lutfi> ai......
<Prose> apology_: that's insane
<Prose> apology_: that's monstrous
<roger_> prose: no change
<Prose> apology_: Megatron wouldn' stand for that
<apology_> prose: and it sucks because I was really looking forward to chrome but that was pushed back till june or something
<roger_> prose: i m not able to see videos
<apology_> just like the new harry potter movie
<Joker_-_> stupid question: is there something like a "search for files" link somewhere in the file browser or somewhere else in Ubuntu?
<ptc> is there an app for gnome to create a keybinding that will type out whatever characters i specify?
<ptc> like Win+H would print out "http://"
<Prose> roger_: this is weird.. did you go see the site  I linked earler?
<Tozarian> hi, I need some help with aircrack
<apology_> joker_-_ it'
<apology_> joker_-_ it's under places in the menu bar
<Joker_-_> apology_: it' ?
<apology_> sorry
<Joker_-_> apology_: ok, no right click on a directory "search"
<parrothead> can somebody please tell me how to force a Hard Link
<roger_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/....this one?
<parrothead> i keep getting told its not allowed for the specified directory, and I really need a hard link there
<Prose> roger_: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Tozarian> can someone help me with editing kismet.conf?
<ubundude> can someone help me use LVM?
<apology_> joker_-_ there's a script for the nautilus for a right-click menu but I haven't used it
<Joker_-_> apology_: ill google for that, thx
<Prose> Tozarian: cheap tip. try backtrack3
<apology_> joker_-_ yup
<Joker_-_> apology_: thx
<Tozarian> isnt backtrack 3 a whole bootup cd?
<Tozarian> like an environment for cracking wep and such?
<EnKie> I downloaded the "updates" list and after all was said and done, it won't reboot past the logon.  It hangs after it accepts my password.  Suggestions?
<trimeta> My cat just walked across my keyboard and now my colors are inverted. What buttons did she hit, that I may hit them again to reverse the effect?
<apology_> tozarian: there's a ton of apps included on the backtrack os which do include those types but also has a bunch of common apps: document web email. A friend actually installed it on a flash drive really cool
<Tozarian> ok will tryout, this whole aircrack thing has been way to hard for me to understand
<parrothead> can somebody help me force a hard link
<Chungwa> Good evening! I'm trying to convert some audio .aa files to .mp3 so that I can play them on my MP3 player. I legally downloaded them fine on Ubuntu using WINE but now I can't seem to convert them in ubuntu to mp3 files. Any suggestions?
<Prose> Tozarian: yeah, I was assuming..
<roger_> prose:
<Prose> roger_:
<nickrud> trimeta, super<n> or <m>
<roger_> prose: i downloaded the .deb package
<roger_> but it says wrong architecture
<trimeta> nickrud: Yea, looks like win+m did it. Thanks.
<gimbli> how can i disable the dual desktop option ? my laptop i switching betwen them all the time , making me crazy
<Prose> roger_: do you have 64 bit ubuntu or something ?
<trimeta> She also closed my torrents...I'm not sure whether to be mad at her or impressed.
<nickrud> trimeta, ewwww, we never call that the <censored> key here, it's Super :)
<roger_> prose: how can i check it
<trimeta> nickrud: Why not, it's the key I've bound to all of my window management functions.
<apology_> nickrud: haha
<Prose> roger_: good question!
<carpii> we dont call them windows either, we call them uh ubuntus
<Prose> roger_: isntalling stuff isn't usaully this complicated..
<roger_> prose : i m new to ubuntu
<parrothead> i cant believe that nodbody knows how to force a Hard Link :(
<trimeta> parrothead: Why do you want to force it?
<roger_> prose: sorry if it bothered u
<parrothead> I need to redirects to point to the same file
<Prose> roger_: I think I may have to leave this to the rest of the channel since it maybe involve taken-by-the-hand procedure and I have to sleep or I'll die
<carpii> i cant think of a time ive ever wanted to use a hard link
<fogel> hi
<fogel> how to get c++ suntax in vim in ubuntu?
<Prose> roger_: no problem, sorry I gotta sleep :P
<parrothead> and a symlink isnt enough
<trimeta> parrothead: And a symlink doesn't do the trick? They're safer.
<fogel> syntax*
<Prose> roger_: good luck, this shouldn't be too painful :)
<roger_> prose: sweet dreams
<nickrud> parrothead, ln without any modifiers defaults to a hard link
<carpii> well you create a symlink with ln -s
<Prose> roger_: thanks you also (at the apropriate time)
<carpii> so maybe a hard link without the -s ?
<trimeta> parrothead: Well, running the ln command without the -s modifier should do it.
<parrothead> i did
<parrothead> "hard link not allowed for directory"
<roger_> nickrud : can u help me
<jtaji> parrothead: that's right, only files can be hard linked
<carpii> well then, its telling you what the problem is
<nickrud> roger_, flash on 64bit? (haven't really been watching, but did catch the 'wrong architecture' line)
<parrothead> jtaji: so theres NO way to hard link a directory?
<roger_> nickrud : yes
<bahatig> gnea: i have java installed
<fogel> how to get c++ syntax in vim in ubuntu?
<xjkx> ﻿what about the backports repository
<jtaji> parrothead: only files can be hard linked
<roger_> nickrud : it says wrong architecture i386
<bahatig> but i still can't run in terminal
<m0zone> flash 64 is on adobes beta page
<nickrud> roger_, I don't have 64bit so I can't say for sure. but,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree should install it correctly
<trimeta> fogel: type ":syntax on" while editing a file that ends in .cpp.
<bahatig> there is not window to type in
<jtaji> parrothead: just symlink for directories
<trimeta> Note the leading colon.
<bahatig> somebody help
<roger_> nickrud : i did that..but in vain
<m0zone> flash 64 to install    put a plugins folder in .firefox
<fogel> trimeta: thx
<m0zone> and copy it
<nickrud> roger_, if I had a 64bit I could say for sure, sorry
<roger_> nickrud : can u tell me the command to check what bit a machine is
<m0zone> i have 64 bit with flash workin good
<jtaji> roger_: uname -m
<nickrud> roger_, uname -m , i686 is 32bit, x86_64 is 64bit
<parrothead> yep
<EnKie> I downloaded the "updates" list and after all was said and done, it locks immediately past the logon.  It hangs after it accepts my password.  Suggestions?
<parrothead> jtaji: thanks
<roger_> nickrud : i guess i have a 64 bit machine
<m0zone> the flash in repo sucks for 64
<m0zone> u have to use beta  to be stable
<ptc> is there an app for gnome to create a keybinding that will type out whatever characters i specify?
<ptc> like Win+H would print out "http://"
<nickrud> roger_, not just a 64bit machine, but a 64bit os install. I use 32bit install on my 64bit myself
<ubundude> attempting to use LVM, please help
<jtaji> ubundude: what's the problem?
<roger_> nickrud: can u temme where can i get a flashplayer for a 64  bit machine?
<m0zone> roger
<ubundude> jtaji: well i'm using an alternate live cd and i'm just trying to work on setting up the partitions
<m0zone> download beta and copy into .firefox  folder in plugins
<nickrud> roger_, you could try what m0zone is saying. But it's not the supported method.
<m0zone> u may have to make folder plugins i did
<trimeta> roger_: Also, you could try using the nspluginwrapper to use the 32-bit Flash plugin on your 64-bit system.
<m0zone> 64 one works real good
<roger_> m0zone : temme the instuctions
<ubundude> jtaji: theres one free physical volume but i can't seem to split it into anything
<trimeta> roger_: On my system (a 64-bit install, flashplugin-nonfree (in the standard Universe repository) pulled in nspluginwrapper, and it works fine in Firefox.
<m0zone> download flash 64 beta   untar    click show hidden  files in home folder  find  .firefox  click it  make a folder called plugins copy files into dir
<m0zone> open firefox and u have flash
<monjaro> Hey.  The other day I changed my shell to rc (I was working in rc, so I just wanted to save some time and change it back once I was done), but now I can't change it back to zsh (or bash, or anything).  I do chsh and choose a different shell, it shows up right in my /etc/passwd, but whenever I start up a shell, it's still rc
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Flannel> ubundude: You need to make a volume group ontop of the PV.  PVs go into a VG which gets split up into LVs (Logical Volumes)
<EMPulse> Does anyone know if there's an gnome client for TOR?
<ubundude> jtaji: after i select "create volume group" it shows me the only current volume and i can't select it. i try pressing enter and it just says i haven't selected a volume and it aborts and brings me back to the previous menu
<m0zone> no wrappers or grey box's  works  like 32 bit
<monjaro> why would this be ($SHELL is also /usr/local/plan9/bin/rc)?
<trimeta> m0zone: The profile directory is in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<random string>.default/, at least on my computer.
<trimeta> Not ~/.firefox/
<m0zone> trimeta  i just did what betapage said
<ubundude> Flannel: could i get the acronym-less version of that?
<roger_> m0zone : gimme a link
<roger_> to get flash 64
<m0zone> roger google flash 64 beta linux
<trimeta> ubundude: PV=physical volume. VG=volume group. LV=logical volume.
<Snipes44> anyone know how to get vnc to start at boot, before local login. Trying to be able to login to my file server with out having to do a local login. I have done some searching and most of the guides seem to be old (2006).
<dubi> hey gud day all, anyone nice enough to tell a newbie what the reverse of ripping is? see, i got a couple a mp3s i want to play on my old fashioned car cd player. thanks
<trimeta> dubi: Probably best to use the CD burning program to create an audio CD.
<carpii> Snipes, try starting vncserver in your init.d/rc.local maybe
<Snipes44> k
<carpii> but i think it wants to start after x server starts, so maybe you need to find a kde way of doing it
<carpii> or a gnome way
<jtaji> ubundude: easiest thing is probably to point you to this guide, but feel free to ask me again if there's something you don't understand http://linuxbsdos.com/2008/11/11/lvm-configuration-in-ubuntu-810/
<dubi> trimeta, thanks, does brasero or any of the other ones convert the mp3s automatically?
<roger_> m0zone: can u temme the command to untar the file
<carpii> tar xzvf filename.tar
<m0zone> i just clicked file
<carpii> or drop the z if its not a tar.gz
<trimeta> dubi: I believe Brasero will convert them into a format your car CD player can use, if you select an Audio project.
<Louis> how do i figure out a particular group id if i want to use the usermod command?
<monjaro> To phrase that in a simpler way, does anyone know how my /etc/passwd could say that zsh is my default shell, but whenever I start a shell rc comes up (with $SHELL set to rc)?
<Flannel> ubundude: You make LVM partitions on your physical harddrives (formatted as LVM), those are Physical Volumes.  You group Physical Volumes into Volume Groups (which because 'pretend' hard drives) and then you can partition the VGs into Logical Volumes, which are akin to regular partitions (which you then format as ext3, etc)  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/  explains it in paragraphs (more importantly, with pictures)
<dubi> trimeta, aight thanks man will do so now :)
<trimeta> dubi: No problem.
<Snipes44> carpii I have the server setup to shoe a gui login screen. Is that not x server showing that?
<trimeta> Louis: What are you doing with usermod? Adding someone to groups? Changing their default group?
<ubundude> Flannel: YES I GOT IT, I didn't notice i had to use the spacebar to mark which volume i wanted to use. now that its selected i -think- i'm good so far
<Louis> trimeta:  i want to add a user to the group "lpadmin"
<ubundude> Flannel: actually that page does make more sense of it too, thank you
<trimeta> Louis: Probably best to use gpasswd instead of usermod for that.
<Louis> trimeta:  what would the syntax be for that command?
<trimeta> To add user "foo" to the group "lpadmin," you'd run "gpasswd -a foo lpadmin"
<roger_> m0zone : it says tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<roger_> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<Louis> trimeta:  thanks a bunch
<trimeta> Louis: No problem.
<ice_cream> lo; i've noticed when aptitude prints out dependencies and confirmation to install some package, all the depends  have an  {a} next to them.. is this supposed to be some sort of color code?
<BattleStarJesus> How do I fix dependancy problems?
<enntee> Hello all, I'm building a server to run Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and am trying to choose a motherboard with support onboard LAN. Is there a website I could check or can anyone recommend a motherboard that works well?
<trimeta> enntee: You mean, just to make sure that the onboard ethernet will work with Ubuntu? Pretty much any modern board would work, I'd think...
<trimeta> Or are you looking for wake-on-LAN or something fancy?
<kazagistar> my joystick has the proper module installed, but jscalibrator does not see it, and it does not show up under /dev/input/... what could be wrong?
<enntee> trimeta: I thought so too, but there seem to be certain realtek chipsets that are flakey
<BooNGala2> Bah, for some reason I can't apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<enntee> trimeta: no, nothing fancy. just need it to work :)
<BooNGala2> it says linux-headers-2.6.24.22-generic has no installation candidate
<trimeta> enntee: I built a server from scratch for my 8.04 LTS box, and the cheapest mobo I bought worked. I might have gotten lucky, I guess.
<BooNGala2> maybe I don't have the right apt source enabled?
<cellofellow> BooNGala2: it's linux-headers-2.6.24-22-generic
<enntee> trimeta: what motherboard?
<BooNGala2> yeah, that comes with the `uname -r` part
<trimeta> enntee: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135057
<trimeta> It came with CPU, total of $60.
<BooNGala2> oh right
<plytheman> Can someone help me reset all the settings on Samba?  I thought I could do something and fucked up and now I'm stealing my neighbors wifi to connect
<BooNGala2> the dash vs period. Typo on my part
<enntee> trimeta: nice
<perlsyntax> hey does anyone have prob with att adsl?
<BattleStarJesus> how do I install gflashplayer
<BigJoe> I have a Thinkpad A30 (2652-34A) with a Radeon Mobility M6 LY, but I can't get fglrx to work so the GUI is real choppy and I can't play fullscreen videos. Any ideas?
<plytheman> i followed this guide ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 ) and realized that that wasn't what I wanted to do and now my laptop doesn't connect over my wired network
<jef_buntu> hi, its me again a:P
<ice_cream> ddr1 memory?
<ice_cream> @trimeta
<robert_85> has anyone had problems with Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15 in Ubuntu 8.10
<jef_buntu> I really cantget that dhcp server to work and I dont see anything saying about that kind of error
<trimeta> ice_cream: Like I said, not a very fancy machine. Currently it's acting as my home file server, with Samba and ssh the main applications.
<robert_85> my problem with it is i don't always get audio with the flash media
<nickrud> man, I love it when someone asks a question then leaves one minute later. is there no patience left?
<jef_buntu> anyone have few minutes to help me?
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, what was the error again?
<plytheman> anyone good with samba?  I lost connection over wired network and am stealing neighbors wifi right now
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: well I followed the howto but the server wont start and its saying me too look in a syslog which i havent found a clue where it should be
<trimeta> plytheman: Samba is a file-sharing protocol...it shouldn't be preventing your computer from connecting to your wired connection.
<genii> plytheman: You can restore the "factory" smb.conf file by:    sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.old ; sudo cp /usr/share/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba.conf                      But it sounds like something other than just a messy samba conf file.
<willy_> I can't get my Radeon Mobility M6 LY to work, fglrx crashes to safe mode, the GUI is real choppy and I can't play fullscreen videos. Any ideas?
<plytheman> trimeta: I followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 and realized halfway through it wasn't what I wanted to do
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, can you post your dhcpd.conf, and the output of 'ip addr'?
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, also, you set the interface in /etc/default/dhcpd?
<genii> plytheman: Apologies, the second command path should be /etc/samba/smb.conf   and NOT /etc/smb.conf
<trimeta> plytheman: So the wired connection goes where, a windows machine? Anyway, try the command genii suggested and see if that helps.
<robert_85> robert_85> has anyone had problems with Shockwave Flash 10.0 r15 in Ubuntu 8.10
<robert_85> <robert_85> my problem with it is i don't always get audio with the flash media
<jef_buntu> rdw200169:  posting a script in here?
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, no, heh, paste.ubuntu.com
<rdw200169> !pastebin | jef_buntu
<ubottu> jef_buntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<plytheman> okay, I'll punch that command in and see what happens
<genii> plytheman: You will nedd restart of samba after too. eg:  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<carpii> if a package has the same name in two repositories, which one will it choose to install?
<carpii> eg, i added win repo's, but i think it may have installed the normal ubuntu rls
<nickrud> carpii, it will take the highest version number
<monjaro> What could cause $SHELL to be set to something different than what I have in my /etc/passwd file
<EMPulse> hey does anyone use Tork here? I think I need help configuring it
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, you can also do that with the program pastebinit; i learned about this a few days ago i think; very useful!
<carpii> nickrud, ok thanks. i thought maybe the order in sources.list mattered
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: ok! i see, thanks for the tip
<nickrud> carpediem, if the version numbers are identical, the first repository wins
<carpii> ok thankyou
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, for example, i did pastebinit /etc/default/dhcp3-server and it returned a link: http://pastebin.com/f333a6217
<carpii> pretty amazing that a google for 'wine' returns winehq first, then a wiki article about wine :)
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: the hcdpd directory you told me is in fact named dhcpd3-server in my conputer
<nickrud> carpediem, apt-cache policy <packagename> will show you the versions available, and where from
<carpii> oh useful
<carpii> ok its taken it from the winehw repo's
<carpii> now to figure out why nothing works :/
<Jacroe> When I plug in my iPod it will automatically open Rhythmbox. Where can I set it to open a different program?
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, yeah.... i knew you'd catch it
<nickrud> Jacroe, try opening a file manager window, then edit->prefs media tab
<Shanix> what is the correct driver needs to be used in Hardy for Ath242x ??
<Shanix> Ndiswrapper only??
<Shanix> if the driver is ath_pci or ath5k, which package do I need to use ??
<Fezzler> I need to "make" a program and I don't know how http://wissrech.iam.uni-bonn.de/people/garcke/pms/
<Fezzler> It is not clear in the instructions
<jessie> Shanix: do, "lspci" and post the output to pastebin
<trimeta> Fezzler: You have the source for this program?
<linux_guy> Where can I download a modified hosts or hosts.deny file for Ubuntu?  I would like to redirect adservers and other sites to 127.0.0.1
<Fezzler> trimeta: Yes
<linux_guy> Theres no place like 127.0.0.1
<werdnum> lame
<Fezzler> trimeta: see link
<Shanix> jessie, http://pastebin.com/m7488035e
<trimeta> Fezzler: OK. First, untar the source into a directory; then cd to that directory.
<nickrud> ouch linux_guy
<Jacroe> nickrud: thanks
<Fezzler> trimeta: done
<SodaKiller> bird
<trimeta> Now, check to see if there's a file called "configure" in that directory.
<linux_guy> There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary, and those that don't
<trimeta> The unpacked source, that is.
<werdnum> linux_guy: lame
<nickrud> who does a good bada boom here?
<werdnum> linux_guy: that's only two types. If you meant binary you should have said 0b10
<Fezzler> trimeta: yes and several configure.* files
<rdw200169> !ot | nickrud wednum
 * linux_guy is absolutely hilarious
<ubottu> nickrud wednum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linux_guy> seriously, where can i get a modified hosts file for ubuntu?
<nickrud> ouch rdw200169 :)
<trimeta> Fezzler: Don't worry about the configure.* files. While you're in the source directory, type "./configure" Note the leading . and /.
<werdnum> linux_guy: Step 1. sudo nano /etc/hosts, Step 2. Change it. Step 3, you have a modified hosts
<jessie> Shanix: So which version of Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> trimeta: sudo?
<Shanix> jessie, hardy
<trimeta> Fezzler: The ./configure line doesn't need to be sudo'ed.
<chronofire> hey my sound was working fine the other day now it is not. What are some possible causes?
<Shanix> jessie, I know it has better chance to work in Intrepid, but does it have to ?
<Fezzler> trime
<linux_guy> werdnum, are you suggesting that I edit it manually?
<NimbleRabit> Hello
<Halobec> Hi!
<Fezzler> trimeta: "Error, bison needed to build pilot-mailsync"
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110676/
<werdnum> linux_guy: I'm suggesting that your question is way too vague.
<werdnum> Why do you want a modified hosts?
<lstarnes> Fezzler: sudo apt-get install bison
<trimeta> Fezzler: You'll need to install bison before you can install this package, "aptitude install bison"
<trimeta> Well, sudo aptitude install bison.
<jessie> Shanix:
<NimbleRabit> A bit new to linux here, if I put files into a folder say /home/myuser/Music, and then later on I mount something to that folder what happens to the files
<|GaiJin|> anyone else here using nzb's to do your downloads with? What program are you using, and do you have a problem with the download being some empty folder not playable??
<jessie> Shanix: Sorry bout that last one. lol. anyways, check out this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5703118&postcount=3
<trimeta> NimbleRabit: They're hidden until you unmount the folder.
<prahal_> NimbleRabit, they are hidden
<linux_guy> I would like to block adservers and other crap in my web browser
<NimbleRabit> okay, is there a way to get them to automatically get transferred to the mounted location?
<Fife> Anyone use picasa out there (not through WINE)... It seemed to index my files weird.  I'm new to linux and a little confused.
<prahal_> linduxed, adblock extension
<jessie> Shanix: That should be what you want. If you need help compiling, I'll give you some help
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, in short; the dhcpd server will *not* start if there is not a) and entry in /etc/default/dhcp3-server that matches b) the subnet existing on the device
<Fezzler> trimeta: bison done, ./configure run again, error
<trimeta> Fezzler: Pastebin the output of the ./configure script.
<Shanix> jessie, I was more looking for a native way to get it working
<linux_guy> I always downloaded a modified HOSTS file from these guys: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm for use in windows, and it worked nicely
<Fezzler> trimeta: Need pilot-link
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, you need to assign the gateway to the interface; i.e. ip addr add 192.168.1.254/24 dev <device_name>
<chronofire> hey my sound was working fine the other day now it is not. What are some possible causes?
<trimeta> linux_guy: You can just edit their modified hosts file to work in Linux.
<Shanix> jessie, cuz I know it works under Intrepid... so it might be backported to Hardy
<prahal_> Fezzler, you should install build-essentiel
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, then the dhcp server should start
<Fezzler> trimeta: So sudo apt-get install pilot-link?
<werdnum> linux_guy: well, hosts files are the same format, but you should probably just use AdBlock in Firefox.
<NimbleRabit> what I would like to be able to do is put things into a folder and then when I mount something have all that stuff automatically get added to the mounted directory, is that possible?
<Shanix> jessie, that was the answer I was hopping for...
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: ok
<trimeta> Fezzler: Try what prahal_ said, installing build-essential.
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, think about it... the gateway needs to exist, right?
<thomas1978c> ha! i got it!!! i did it on my own too. this os aint so tough!
<otara> somebody can help me?
<jessie> Shanix: I don't think there's any backports. It's more kernel stuff than anything.... :( Sorry.
<Fezzler> trimeta: how
<otara> i just install ubuntu 8.10
<linux_guy> Adblock does the trick, but does not satisfy my thirst for knowledge
<prahal_> chronofire, another program is using it , the volume is muted in one of the channel
<Gp> Hi all, I recently just got the 1.5 tb seagate and i can't install linux onto it, wondering if you know what i should do to get around it?
<trimeta> sudo aptitude install build-essential pilot-link
<Shanix> jessie, it's okay, thanks tho
<Fezzler> trimeta: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<otara> and i facing wireless driver problem
<jessie> otara: Shoot away.
<nickrud> NimbleRabit, you can write a simple bash script that mounts the device and then copies over the data; or polls mount occasionally and copies over if it's changed state
<prahal_> chronofire, sudo lsof /dev/dsp and gnome-volume-control
<trimeta> Fezzler: Yep. And you're probably going to need pilot-link too, so you might as well install both at once.
<otara> who's can send me the driver?
<Gp> Anybody?
<otara> Aztech WL635USB
<Gp> Need some help installing ubuntu
<^Cheeky> Gp, hey dude, be more specific
<plytheman> oh yeahhh... i fucked my computer up somehow
<chronofire> prahal_ what does that mean i am new to ubuntu do i type that in a terminal?
<Gp> I recently just got the 1.5 tb seagate and i can't install linux onto it, wondering if you know what i should do to get around it"
<otara> plz show me the way to install Aztech WL635USB wireless USB
<trimeta> Gp: Did you put the drive into a computer and boot a LiveCD on that computer?
<Fezzler> trimeta: done
<^Cheeky> Gp, its not detailed.......
<nickrud> plytheman, please think disney cartoons for language, please ;)
<Fezzler> trimeta: ./configure again?
<prahal_> linux_guy, then you could learn xpcom/xul and write an extension that block all traffic  that does not come from the same domain
<trimeta> Fezzler: OK, with all that installed, try the ./configure script again.
<plytheman> sory
<trimeta> Yea.
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: yes... i read somewhere it was configured by default as eht0 so i didnt change it but now that I look it wasnt configured
<otara> ubuntu 8.10 can't support Aztech WL635USB
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, well, that'll do it too!
<linux_guy> prahal_, that sounds like a great way to do it
<otara> any solution?
<prahal_> chronofire, gnome-volume-control is available via double click on the volume applet . sudo lsof /dev/dsp is to run in a terminal
<Flannel> !repeat | otara
<ubottu> otara: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thomas1978c> i have to thank everyone in this room who tried to help me with my no audio problem earlier. (no audio on hp pavilion dv4-1220us) so thankyou for your effort and frustration. no bug report from me!!!! yay! now all i have to do is configure wine to play all my stuff!!! woohoo! its all downhill from here. thanks again_thomas craddock
<Halobec> guys, what's the command to install the nvidia driver?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<plythema1> so yeah, I tried following this: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 and now I can't connect over my wired LAN
<trimeta> linux_guy: Seriously, if you've already got the hosts file from that site, you can run it through sed to change it into the format used by Ubuntu. Then just copy it over directly.
<jessie> otara: That's a bad card for linux. Do "lspci" in a terminal and paste the output to pastebin.
<jessie> otara: !pastebin
<rdw200169> Halobec, it's only nvidia-glx in intrepid, i was told
<jessie> !pastebin, otara
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin, otara
<Halobec> lemme try that that
<chronofire> prahal_ alrite thanks lemme look
<Fezzler> trimeta: "If you already have pilot-link installed, try passing --with-pilot-link=PATH to configure." ????
<rdw200169> jessie, hah, the comma got you
<prahal_> linux_guy, or if you want something more hardcore and not really done you can take maintenership for prahal.homelinux.net (three components to get all our beloved browser bookmarks in an applet . The added value of those are FF3 support
<rdw200169> !pastebin | otara
<ubottu> otara: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Halobec> I'm getting an error saying the driver is not found using sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jessie> rdw200169: ahh... | eh? lol
<rdw200169> jessie, no offense of course
<trimeta> Fezzler: Hmm, it still doesn't think you have pilot-link installed? And you did install it? You could try typing "which pilot-link" and passing it the returned path...
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: wow...suddenly it says [OK]
<jessie> rdw200169: none taken. that's much better... i knew there was SOME way. lol
<otara> ubuntu 8.10 can't support Aztech WL635USB, need solution plz
<Gp> ill boot it up again
<Gp> and tell you what errors i get
<Gp> okay
<Gp> booted from the cd, chose install linux
<Gp> the bar moved from side to side, then the next screen i get is this....
<Gp> Loading, please wait....
<FloodBot3> Gp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessie> rdw200169: LOL
<otara> ubuntu 8.10 can't support Aztech WL635USB, need solution plz
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, fantastic! just remember, you gotta put the network on the interface, or nothing works; dhcp3-server doesn't do that for you
<d0netsFN> hey why doesnt my weather map work in avant?
<Fezzler> trimeta: which pilot-link does nothing
<NimbleRabit> How do I add a samba mount into fstab correctly?     I tried xxx.xxx.x.xx/foldername /home/myusername/foldername smbfs
<jessie> otara: did you put the output of lspci in a pastebin post?
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, the gateway has to actually be reached correctly, where-ever that is
<d0netsFN> it hasnt worked since i switched from 7.10
<chronofire> prahal_ i get this error   WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/nate/.gvfs
<chronofire>       Output information may be incomplete.
<chronofire> lsof: status error on and: No such file or directory
<otara> yup.. <jessie> otara: did you put the output of lspci in a pastebin post?
<trimeta> Fezzler: Hmm...do "ls /usr/share/pilot-link" or "ls /usr/lib/pilot-link" show anything?
<Louis> anybody know how to configure the cups web UI to be accessible by clients on the local network (by computers other than localhost)?
<prahal_> chronofire, bewar enot to paste too much or you ll get kicked by the bot
<jessie> otara: okay, send me the link for pastebin, please
<plythema1> genii: I hit punched those commands in but it didn't help
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: you mean the ip of my ISP ?
<linux_guy> trimeta, I'm not familiar with 'sed'
<Fezzler> trimeta: first one returns two files pix and prc
<trimeta> linux_guy: It's a stream editor; it'll let you write a short description of how to change each line, and then apply that to every line in the file.
<Fezzler> trimeta: now I'm in the pilot-mailsync directory
<prahal_> chronofire, .gvfs error is harmless . As there are no lines with /dev/dsp inside it the conmponent is not taken by anything (which could be good or bad . We'll see after the volume muted  control)
<genii> plythema1: I already figured you have some other issue. Samba alterations won't all of a sudden make your computer start using the neighbour's wifi for instance.
<jessie> !pastebin | otara
<ubottu> otara: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<trimeta> Fezzler: Yea, stay in the directory of the source.
<plythema1> genii: I followed this: ﻿I tried following this: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 and now I can't connect over my wired LAN
<linux_guy> trimeta, ok i will check it out.  thanks
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, well, i don't know the topology of your subnet, but the gateway 'goes to the internet'; this correlates to the option routers line
<Fezzler> trimeta: second report no such directory
<linux_guy> prahal_, thanks to you also
<plythema1> genii: not sure why it knocked out my wired connection
<trimeta> You could try running "./configure --with-pilot-link=/usr/share/pilot-link" and see if that works.
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, this is the same ip you set manually for gateway
<nickrud> Louis, iirc edit /etc/cups/cups.conf and edit Listen localhost:631 to :631
 * linux_guy will no longer make lame jokes
<Louis> nickrud:  ooh... not *:631 ...
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: ok
<KeLa> 	Good time, Give me how to make changes to sudoers
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, it's the ip that points to the router that gets out of the LAN subnet into another network; which could be the internet or something, doesn't really matter
<chronofire> prahal_ i think i had just entere the informatiion in to the terminal wrong. now it says /dev/dsp: permission denied
<nickrud> Louis, an old memory, it may be bitrotted
<prahal_> chronofire, that because you forgot the sudo in the last attempt
<Louis> nickrud:  sorry, what?
<ohzie> What's the easiest way to share my printer with samba? :|
<ohzie> I'm bad at this stuff.
<Fezzler> trimeta: pilot-link is in usr/share
<nickrud> Louis, just a caveat that it might not work. I haven't set that up for a few years. Have done so, looking at docs in case
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: default route in ubuntu connection information?
<mnguyen> What's a good application to use to burn an ISO image?
<prahal_> sudo is switch user (and do ... well I don't know, probably it was cool) . By default it switch to admin (root) user
<trimeta> Fezzler: Try both and see which makes the ./configure script stop complaining.
<Fezzler> trimeta: How do I pass the path to ./configure when I run it
<Halobec> brasero works for iso's
<jtaji> mnguyen: right click in the file manager, and select write to disc...
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, yeah, sort of; you have to point the gateway to the ip assigned to the *other* interface, the LAN interface
<trimeta> Fezzler: "./configure --with-pilot-link=/usr/share/pilot-link"
<otara> jessie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110678/
<mnguyen> jtaji: you mean in nautilus?
<mnguyen> jtaji: not using gnome...
<chronofire> prahal_ well i tried with the sudo stillg ot an error i see the volume controll in ubuntu system try but nothign is muted
<trimeta> mnguyen: If you're using KDE, the K3B burning program can also burn iso's.
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, let linux deal with routing LAN -> WAN; the clients don't know and don't care how to get to the WAN; they set THEIR default route pointing to your LAN interface... make any sense?
<Louis> nickrud:  oh okay.  would you mind glancing over my cupsd.config file ... i think i'm missing something dead simple
<jtaji> mnguyen: indeed, I see, we usually assume ubuntu-desktop here unless otherwise indicated ;)
<mnguyen> trimeta: not using kde either :) just OpenBox WM
<Flannel> !burn | mnguyen
<ubottu> mnguyen: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kenny> Hi
<mnguyen> wodum, perfect
<nickrud> Louis, sure. No promises like I said it's been a while since I've used anything but the default installation
<mnguyen> Flannel: thanks
<trimeta> mnguyen: I have a good wodim tutorial somewhere...let me find it.
<Louis> nickrud:  sure, i understand.  let me pastebin it.  and thanks!
<cast|lir> ///join ##engineering
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, imagine you're a client on a subnet; for example, you just set up a new linksys wireless router... what ip do you get? 192.168.1.2.  what ip did your router tell your computer was the default route (gateway)?  192.168.1.1.  same subnet.  make sense?
<Fezzler> trimeta: error "You must install pilot-link including its development files to use pilot-mailsync."
<trimeta> mnguyen: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<otara> jessie: i paste oledi
<prahal_> chronofire, set sound to low and try cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp. (those will be crackling noises if any)
<Fezzler> trimeta: maybe development file is missing?
<genii> plytheman: Unfortunately I am not going to be around long enough to assist properly. But you should use the pastebin to post results of commands:  ifconfig         and: route         so that someone can study what interfaces you have, which is being used, and which one the computer thinks it should direct traffic through
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, then the router figures out how to get that traffic to the internet.  first, though, the client has to know how to get to the router (gateway IP address.)
<trimeta> Fezzler: Yea, normally I'd advise installing pilot-link-dev, but that doesn't exist.
<prahal_> chronofire, if you get permission denied. type : "groups" annd check you are in the audio group
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, the trick here is that the gateway IP address can be *anything* that fits within the available IP range.  it's just customary to use the first available IP
<Louis> nickrud:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110679/     as of right now, that's not allowing me access from a client on the local network
<Louis> which is what i'm trying to do =)
<plytheman> genii: so just type ifconfig, paste results, then route into the terminal?  should it be connected to my wired network or while on my neighbors wifi?
<trimeta> mnguyen: Note that the page I cited refers to a command-line program "cdrecord," but that's been renamed to wodim in newer versions.
<Fezzler> trimeta: we're so close!
<mnguyen> trimeta: thanks
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: well i forgot to tell you that the server will work online when disconnected from internet and will supply for now only one client....so my laptop will be directly connected to an old desktop.  So the router should be my laptop right?
<chronofire> parahal_ it says nate adm cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare when i typed groups
<Halobec> anyone having trouble downloading from repos ?
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, wait, wouldnt' the router be the desktop?
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: the desktop is a client
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: and the laptop is the server
<trimeta> Halobec: To check, I just ran an update && upgrade, and everything's working fine for me.
<genii> plytheman: The one it's supposed to be using. And do not paste results here. Use pastebin
<genii> !paste | plytheman
<ubottu> plytheman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Halobec> Thanks
<plytheman> right right, thanks
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, well then, yes, (just making sure we weren't backwards).  you have your (i'm assuming) wlan0 plugged into the internet.  the ip's there don't matter
<maco> rdw200169: wlan0 would be wifi
<maco> rdw200169: eth0?
<Halobec> I've installed the nvidia drivers before, but it's not working this time
<nickrud> Louis, nothing jumps out at me.
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, what DOES matter is that, for internet to work, you have to set ip_forward, and NAT, (you know all this, right?)
<trimeta> Fezzler: Short of finding the sources to pilot-link and installing it manually as well, I'm not sure the best way to get the necessary development files.
<Louis> nickrud:  okay.. back to square one.  lol thanks though
<trimeta> And it's really messy to have more than one or two things installed like this.
<Fezzler> trimeta: :(
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, well, let's play with this scenario, i'm assuming it's yours.  don't let me make this too complicated ;)  internet -> wlan0 -> eth0 -> client
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, right?
<nickrud> Louis, ubuntu has made me lazy. I haven't had to actually configure much of anything in years.
<Louis> nickrud:  haha ubuntu is still a challenge for me at times
<jef_buntu> rdw200169: i wont push that far for now, since i cant be connected to internet and my new network at the sametime
<rdw200169> Louis, anything is easier than trying to dubug windows regedit problems...
<jef_buntu> rdw200169:  unless i find a way to make a diskless server :P
<Louis> rdw200169:  why do you think i'm on ubuntu =)
<maodun> any idea how i can count many times a character "a" appears in a text file? i can't open the text file with an editor like vim or emacs because it's too large.
<maodun> s/count many/count how many/
<plytheman> genii: I just switched back to my wired lan and now it works...
<trimeta> maodun: Does a occur more than once per line, in addition to being on many lines?
<maodun> trimeta: yes
<plytheman> still have no idea what went wrong, or what fixed it, but thanks for the help
<ubundude> ok if i have drivers for something in .tar.gz that means i have to extract the files and compile them, then i think dpkg -i (not even sure what that means tbh) and it'll install them
<Fezzler> trimeta: thanks for trying anyway
<rdw200169> jef_buntu, i don't understand, why diskless?
<Halobec> Trimeta: heres' the error i'm getting for both nvidia-glx and nvidia glx-new :Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Halobec> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Halobec> is only available from another source
<Halobec> E: Package nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> Halobec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prahal_> chronofire, sudo addgroup <your_user_id> audio
<ubundude> however, i'm not sure how to extract and compile them to (i think) make .debs
<genii> plytheman: Probably was having a hiccup
<Halobec> ops
<trimeta> maodun: There's definitely a way to do it...some magic with sed and wc, probably.
<trimeta> Fezzler: I'm just sorry I couldn't help more.
<plytheman> genii: i dunno, it had been knocked out for a half hour or so... weird
<maodun> trimeta: that's what i figured.  i think i'll just write a little python script.  thanks.
<plytheman> also, i hate samba now
<trimeta> maodun: Yea, I can't think of anything that would take less time to write than some Python.
<plytheman> its never worked right, now I try fixing it and this is what happens
<Fezzler> trimeta: So I need to find where the pilot-link development files are located and pass that PATH too?  Is that the hurdle?
<_bugz_> is there a mono package for ubuntu?
<chronofire> parahal_ i typed it
<Halobec> _bugz_ Yup
<prahal_> chronofire, then logout and login (if successfull)
<trimeta> Fezzler: The pilot-link package may not have even installed the development files.
<Fezzler> trimeta: can't I locate libpisock-dev
<chronofire> paralhal_ alrite one minute
<prince_jammys> maodun: tr -dc a <filename|wc -c
<trimeta> Fezzler: If that's the file it's looking for, sure, try it.
<trimeta> Fezzler: You can run ./configure --help to see what sorts of things you can pass to configure.
<maodun> prince_jammys: awesome, i didn't know about tr.  thanks!
<trimeta> prince_jammys: Ah, tr. I always forget about it, as well as awk.
<bullgard4> 'ip a' lists for ath0 the property 'link/ether' and for wifi0 the property 'link/ieee802.11'. Where are these properties described, what do they mean?
<ubundude> Can someone help me compile something
<prince_jammys> maodun: deletes all non-a's and counts resulting chars
<ice_cream> hmm i should get my terms right...  does 'samba' imply  smbfs, or can it also mean cifs
<tj83> ubottu, check your PM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about check your PM
<tj83> ubundude, check your pm
<jessie> tj83: lol. nice
<trimeta> prince_jammys: Quick check, does tr there delete the hard returns? Or does wc not count them with -c?
<_bugz_> Halobec, what version of mono is it in ubuntu 8.10? i'm trying to switch from windows to linux
<prince_jammys> trimeta: tr zaps all newline chars in that command
<trimeta> ice_cream: Samba works over both the SMB and CIFS protocols.
<trimeta> prince_jammys: Good to know; I need to learn to use tr better.
<Halobec> _bugz_ let me check
<trimeta> Halobec: What repository are you using? In particular, which server are you getting things from?
<Halobec> _bugz_ you can get it at mono-project.com
<Halobec> _bugz_ version 2.0.1
<Fezzler> trimeta: the pilot-link development file is libsock9
<Halobec> trimeta : I'm trying all the rpos
<d0netsFN> anyone using awn?
<shankar_> hi
<outletgenie> awn?
<d0netsFN> avant window navigator
<trimeta> Fezzler: Maybe try "aptitude install libpisock-dev", then?
<Fezzler> trimeta: sorry libpisock9 - variations are found in a bunch of place according to locate
<outletgenie> no d0netsFN i have not used it
<shankar_> > no d0netsFN i have not used it
<_bugz_> Halobec, thank you
<bitmonk> hello, i have a server hosted in a datacenter that recently launched ipv6.  i have configured my interface, though i'm not sure the use of /etc/network/interfaces is 100% correct.  i can ping my router, but i can't figure out how to set up a default route for ip6, anyone want to point? the ubuntu ip6 howto is decidedly lacking in information on using native ipv6
<bitmonk> esp with ipv4 as well, which any practical person is going to do in 99% of cases for at least a decade.
<Fezzler> trimeta: done
<ChameleonX> Hi, anyone home?
<riz0n> hello i have a dovecot question.. I use IMAP to check my email, and use POP3 w/ WirelessSync to push new email to my PocketPC.. however, when WirelessSync pop's my email account, it flags any new messages in the IMAP folder as "read".. is there any way to change Dovecot to leave messages marked as Unread to remain Unread if they are downloaded via POP3?
<trimeta> Fezzler: Try the ./configure script again, first without the --with-pilot-link=/usr/share/pilot-link part and then (if it doesn't work) with it.
<Louis> I got a printer running under CUPS (finally!) and selected the option to share the printer... why is it not showing up under my windows clients?  Do I still have to configure samba?
<Fezzler> trimeta: now --  error: OpenSLL lib and/or headers not installed
<ChameleonX> Trying out Ubuntu 8.10, but can't get wireless connection. Shows Atheros wireless card is active
<jessie> Louis: That's correct. Cups!=Samba
<Fezzler> trimeta: sudo apt-get install opensll
<trimeta> Fezzler: Are you sure it's "OpenSLL," and not "OpenSSL"?
<Louis> jessie:  just to be clear, I do have to configure samba or I don't?
<Arrick> /j #joomla
<Fezzler> trimeta: yup
<Arrick> grr
<Fezzler> openSLL
<riz0n> cups=common unix printing system
<trimeta> Fezzler: I have no idea what OpenSLL is.
<d-b> mmm question -> ubuntu doesn't support universe -> it only supports main. so who exactly are the uploads of packages into ubuntu for the  (universe repository)
<JustinBeaird> does anyone know how to configure an airBridge?
<jessie> Louis: That is correct. You'll have to set up Samba
<Louis> jessie, thanks
<trimeta> Fezzler: If it were OpenSSL, you could try "aptitude install openssl", but you probably already have it.
<jessie> Louis: Any time. :)
<Fezzler> trimeta: "checking for OpenSSL libraries... configure: error: OpenSLL lib and/or headers not installed"
<jtaji> !motu | d-b
<ubottu> d-b: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Fezzler> trimeta: developer typo?
<riz0n> speaking of cups and samba
<pan_> how do u know if a battery is dead on laptop?
<riz0n> how can i disable both on my server?
<pan_> it says 0 percent when i pull out the ac adapter?
<trimeta> Fezzler: Could be; read the configure script, I guess.
<riz0n> pan_: unplug the power and see if it stays on or not
<pan_> it stays on
<pan_> but it stays at 0
<pan_> so its battery?
<riz0n> pan_: for how long?
<pan_> not sure haven't tested
<Louis> jessie:  not to take advantage of your kindness or anything, but I configured samba (sort of... I think) and windows still isn't seeing the printer share... could you take a look at my smb.conf and tell me if there's anything obviously wrong?
<riz0n> pan_: thats the only way to test
<pan_> but tells me battery is low
<pan_> so my problem is just battery?
<jessie> Louis, of course. :)
<Louis> jessie:  thanks. let me pastebin it for you
<riz0n> pan_: could be one of 3 things: bad battery, bad voltage checker built in the battery, bad communication between battery and laptop making laptop "think" battery is at 0%
<jessie> Louis: Sounds good.
<riz0n> pan_: when i worked on cellphones i run into some phones that had a bad volt meter built in them.. the battery could be fully charged but the phone would always report that the battery was low
<pan_> so they only way to figure out is to get a new battery
<riz0n> pan_: the only way to figure out is to do some testing.. unplug the AC adapter and let it sit and drain
<Louis> jessie:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110697/
<pan_> i c
<pan_> this will be fun
<d-b> ok and where should one give feedback for bugs / suggestions in launchpad -> only in launchpad?
<riz0n> pan_: because you *could* get a new battery, and it will either: work as expected, or still report that its at 0% (confirming bad communication between battery and CPU)
<Fezzler> trimeta: So I can read ./configure?
<jessie> Louis: One thing really quick, have you smbpasswd'ed the users?
<pan_> i c
<kriel> Okay. I've got host A using ubuntu 8.04. It's trying to SSH into a kubuntu8.10 box. the kubuntu box can SSH into itself. A third winXP box can PuTTY into the kubuntu box. However, the ubuntu box can't. "ssh -vvv username@kubuntu" from the ubuntu box shows http://pastebin.com/meda5c30 . Any ideas?
<pan_> thx
<pan_> riz
 * ice_cream sighs
<trimeta> Fezzler: If you want to; it's just a script that tests certain parts of your system and, if they all pass, creates a new file that will be used further on in the process.
<d-b> can you ping it ...
<Louis> jessie:  how do you mean?  sorry... i'm still learning
<riz0n> if you notice on your battery it has several connectors.. in all reality you should only need 3 connectors, two for positive (one for normal power use, one to charge) and a negative
<kriel> d-b: yup.
<ice_cream> i wish kde didnt make that one useful package
<chex_> Hey everyone
<d-b> is that port open for that comp ?
<jtaji> pan_: the way to tell if it's good is to see if it runs your laptop for a reasonable length of time unplugged after charging
<nite_johnboy> Anyone who has installed rockbox on a iRiver H10 5gb ?
<ice_cream> that i need all these kde libs to run it
<pan_> k
<jessie> Louis: Open up a terminal and type in "smbpasswd user"
<pan_> so far so good
<pan_> im still here
<pan_> haha
<nite_johnboy> Probably off-topic here - sorry.....
<Louis> jessie:  i'd just like any user logged onto my network to be able to print from that printer
<kriel> d-b: afaik. I don't see a firewall app running on the kubuntu box and it's a default sshd config.
<riz0n> pan_: its possible that one of those connectors is bad in your battery or on your computer.. the only way to figure out what is going on is to let it sit for a while
<Louis> sure thing hang on
<Louis> jessie:  do i replace "user" with my username?
<riz0n> pan_: if you get an hour or two without AC I'd say your battery is good, but depending on your laptop the volt meter is either in the battery or in the cpu itself (or maybe both)
<pan_> i c
<pan_> did i kill it with static?
<jessie> Louis: Yes
<pan_> or droping it?
<riz0n> pan_: if the battery lasts a good bit, then you could try replacing the battery (just to get a new volt meter) and that will resolve it.
<d-b> kriel: dns issue ? or network...
<pan_> sweet
<Fezzler> trimeta: Well, I see the reference to openSLL in ./configure
<kriel> d-b: doing the actual ssh via IP. can ping. there's just a switch between the boxes.
<riz0n> pan_: its just like a car with a bad gas meter.. most people just live with it because replacing a whole car over a bad gas meter, in most peoples eyes, doesn't seem like an economical thing to do
<kriel> d-b: yeah, you're about as stumped as me.
<carpii> why would i have dozens and dozesn of /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon in m processlist ?
<Louis> jessie:  i'm getting the following output:  "failed to find entry for user louis      failed to modify passwprd entry for user louis"
<pan_> is it cause battery is getting old?
<riz0n> pan_: then again, replacing the battery may NOT resolve it.. like i said, it just depends on what is actually wrong.
<pan_> i've had thils laptop for 4 years
<trimeta> Fezzler: Yea, probably a developer typo. Anyway, try running it again and see if it'll work now.
<pan_> yeah
<riz0n> pan_: it could be a bad battery, the static you mentioned, or dropping it like you mentioned.
<riz0n> pan_: when you hook the AC to it, does it ever report that the battery is "fully charged"
<riz0n> or does it just say "Charging (0%)" all the time?
<pan_> i think it was static
<pan_> my sis was using and she claims there was static
<jtaji> pan_: that's pretty old for a lithium-ion battery
<riz0n> pan_: also, is it the battery meter in ubuntu or windows that is showing the 0%, or both?
<pan_> both
<pan_> both ubuntu and windows
<xxx_x> hi, i h a q, i installed ubuntu hardy heron, and it asded me to install restricted drivers for an ATI video card, the problem that i am having now is that when i want to enable desktop effects the monitor goes white screen.
<jessie> Louis: hmmm... odd
<riz0n> pan_: ok... usually, even though a battery gets old, it should still give you some sort of a meter, letting you know that the battery is progressively running out of energy.
<Louis> jessie:  I agree =)  cups and samba are odd...
<riz0n> pan_: you just got to go through the process of elimination from here on out.
<Fezzler> trimeta: "checking for OpenSSL libraries... configure: error: OpenSLL lib and/or headers not installed"  last hurdle
<werdnum> Suggestions for Ubuntu-compatible laptops? I've heard Intel is a good brand to look for (and, consequently, Thinkpads work well)
<pan_> yeah i've had that problem where battery is at 95% then drops rilly fast
<xxx_x> after, i install envy and install the drivers, same problem
<pan_> to like 50
<carpii> werdnum,  ihad no problems at all with dell XPS M1530
<jtaji> werdnum: thinkpads work very well
<Louis> jessie:  any idea what's wrong?
<trimeta> Fezzler: Did you do "aptitude install openssl"?
<jessie> Not a clue. Was it run through sudo?
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find out what part of my video is fighting with my system causing it to lock up my display?
<Louis> jessie:  yes
<jessie> "sudo smbpasswd user"?
<Fezzler> trimeta: yes
<jessie> Louis: Is the user existent in the system?
<riz0n> pan_: once you have let the battery drain, and you have determined that the battery is physically good (or bad) here are your next diagnostic steps... if you know someone who has the same laptop, swap out batteries.. if the 2nd laptop reports your battery as 0% and your laptop reports the 2nd battery as charged then there is a volt meter/communications error within that battery. while the battery may be good, you will never know when
<Louis> jessie:  i'm not too clear on why i need a samba password though
<Louis> jessie:  yes.  i'm logged in as that user
<Fezzler> trimeta: here is the object it is testing for "LIBS="$LIBS -L$ssl_libloc -lssl -lcrypto""
<riz0n> pan_: if you put your battery in 2nd laptop and it properly reads the battery, then your laptop has an issue with reading batteries.
<pan_> i hope it's just battery ><
<riz0n> pan_: and at that point, unfortunately, there is no amount of battery replacing you can do to fix your issue.
<riz0n> pan_: that's all you can hope :)
<pan_> ^^
<jessie> Louis: Shoot, never mind. You have "Guest only" set to yes in smb.conf
<pan_> thx riz
<Fezzler> trimeta: followed by an "else" statement that generates the openSLL error
<riz0n> pan_: no problem. hope i have given you some things to test with
<pan_> u've helped me plenty
<jessie> Louis: I'll pastebin my smb.conf
<Louis> jessie:  aah makes sense.  is that also preventing me from printing?
<Louis> jessie:  yes, please do! lol =)
<jessie> Louis: I don't think so, no.
<Louis> i'm about to rip my hair out lol
<riz0n> pan_: depending on the cost of a battery, the amount of money you are willing to spend to replace it, and the amount of time you actually spend using your laptop off the charger... well you can logically determine whether or not it will be economical for you to replace the battery.
<Fezzler> trimeta: maybe I give up for tonight?
<pan_> or i could buy a netbook haha
<trimeta> Fezzler: I'm grabbing a copy of the source now...but yea, I don't see any openssl-dev package you'll be able to install.
<pan_> for cheap
<riz0n> pan_: that works too :)
<riz0n> pan_: might be time to retire your laptop into a desktop (attach a keyboard/mouse/lcd to it and sit the laptop on a shelf)
<pan_> i a gree
<ozzloy> hey, sound stopped on my laptop.  how do i find out why?
<pan_> i agree
<Fezzler> trimeta: it is looking for something because in ./configure the LIBS variable is the output of a locate method
<pan_> my dad wanted to do that anywayz O_O
<trimeta> Fezzler: The line that does the locating is the one which reads:
<trimeta> find_libloc "ssl" "/lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/openssl /usr/local/lib /usr/local/openssl/lib"
<trimeta> You have a file called /usr/lib/ssl, right? I think that's what it's looking for...
<riz0n> pan_: i have a laptop that is older (around 5 years old) and it has been pretty reliable except for dust getting in the cpu fan and overheating (easy fix)... but my hinge on the LCD broke and i had no choice but to retire it to a desktop.. believe it or not the battery in it still lasts like its fairly new.
<d-b> kriel: mmm reboot rofl
<jessie> Louis: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/110700/
<riz0n> pan_: so you can say that you have a desktop that has a built in APC ;)
<pan_> i've seen lcd flicker into weird colors
<pan_> in laptop
<pan_> an old inspiron
<pan_> i'd have to beat the screen
<pan_> for it to turn back
<d-b> unless you use something like fail2ban  /denyhosts
<pan_> or maybe something was loose
<pan_> and i hit it back in place?
<calliope> ok after I make some changes to xorg.conf what do I do to active that change or reload the xserver?
<riz0n> pan_: even though your APC doesn't give you a readout of how long its going to last when there is no power, at least it will last long enough if your power flickers or someting
<pan_> yeah
<riz0n> pan_: i just replaced the LCD in my old inspiron laptop... i guess it somehow got jarred in the laptop bag and just cracked.
<Louis> jessie:  and yours is configured to allow all users on the network to print?
<pan_> its ok i guess its time for me to retire this laptop
<sunny256> I think there is something fishy going on in Ubuntu 8.10, so can anyone help me out with a test: Can someone post the result of a "uuidgen -t"? It seems as the clock isn't properly randomized.
<pan_> amd turion 64 ml-34
<riz0n> pan_: if you "hit it back in place" then you probably just have a wire lose or the wire itself may have a small pinch in it
<trimeta> Fezzler: Wait...hmm...maybe this is a bug in their script? I think they're looking to find /usr/lib/libssl.so, but you actually have a /usr/lib/libssl3.so
<riz0n> pan_: usually those cables that hook the LCD to your laptop motherboard are not expensive
<pan_> ah
<xxx_x> im runing hardy heron now i got the ibex can i install on top of the other without erase anything? is it possible?
<pan_> but i dont want to fix the inspiron though its old enough
<Fezzler> trimeta: edit ./confige script?
<jessie> lol. Louis, no idea. :S it's too late to think. lol
<pan_> its 700 mega hrz
<Louis> jessie:  i hear that...
<riz0n> pan_: yeah its definitely time to retire it
<pan_> haha
<pan_> how fast do net books go?
<pan_> i just know they're cheap
<trimeta> Fezzler: It's worth a shot; find the line which reads as follows and replace the ssl with ssl3:
<trimeta> find_libloc "ssl" "/lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/openssl /usr/local/lib /usr/local/openssl/lib"
<Louis> jessie:  any idea what the semi-colons (;) mean in the config file?
<riz0n> pan_: my inspiron is Pentium 3 1GHZ, i upgraded the ram in it to 512MB ram, and put a 60 GB hard drive in it, the battery is 100% toast (lasts 0 seconds when unhooked from AC) but it works great in Ubuntu and Windows XP (which is rarely booted on it, usually just use ubuntu)
<jessie> Louis: there a type of comment
<jessie> Louis: #=regular comment ;= code comment
<pan_> ah i c
<riz0n> pan_: but right now my finances can not afford to purchase a new laptop so i will continue to fix this one till something major goes bad on it (like the motherboard goes bye bye)
<Louis> jessie:  okay, so they aren't "active" so to speak
<jessie> Louis: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/110702/ this is what you want, i think
<pan_> what do u think about net books?
<pan_> i just dont like how they have 4 gigs of hdd space
<Louis> jessie;  you're a lifesaver... that looks like it...
<pan_> on most of them
<jessie> Louis: lol. I hope so. :)
<maco> pan_: the use case they serve is for when you dont store much locally, you just want to be able to access remote web services, like your email, facebook, maybe music on last.fm or tv on hulu...
<riz0n> pan_: my laptop with the broke hinge is a toshiba satellite, pentium 4 3.02 ghz, upgraded ram to 768 MB, and put a new 100 GB hard drive in it.. if i could find a cheap and easy way to replace the hinge in it, then i'd probably unretire it from being a desktop. not to mention ive had to resolder the end of the power cable back on the wire countless times (why spend ~ $100 on a power adapter when all thats wrong with it is a broke end
<riz0n> pan_: i have never heard of a net book
<maco> i would not want to use a netbook for programming. too tiny of a keyboard.
<pan_> its like a minture laptop
<maco> riz0n: you know those mini laptops for just online stuff? like the EeePC or the HP Mini Note?
<sunny256> Can someone with Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10 help me out with a test? Please post the result of an "uuidgen -t", it seems as the clock isn't properly randomized. You can censor the last 12 digits if you want, if you don't want to show the MAC address. It's just the fourth field I'm interested in.
<riz0n> maco: yeah... neat stuff
<pan_> half the size of a laptop
<riz0n> but not for me
<pan_> super small
<riz0n> i have 20/20 vision but i'd probably have to get glasses to see the screen.. and i'd have to lose weight in my fingers lol
 * werdnum has 20/16 vision.
<Fezzler> trimeta: new stop: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details."
<werdnum> take that.
<pan_> yeah
<werdnum> Fezzler: did you read config.log?
<riz0n> they look like they'd be perfect for someone in middle school/high school/college that needs a laptop that fits in their backpack with no weight
<pan_> or pentesting
<maco> riz0n: seeing the screen isnt a problem for me in the sense of the size. the trouble is that the screen would be *even lower* because now the top of the screen would be 6" below where it current is and UGH its *hard* to see more than 2 or 3 inches below the top of my current screen
<trimeta> Fezzler: You did do "apt-get install build-essentials," right?
<maco> i use a 13" laptop. the smallest you can go and have a full-size keyboard
<riz0n> i think this inspiron i got has a 15" in it
<maco> its half the weight of my 15"
<trimeta> And yea, as werdnum said, check the config.log file.
<jessie> Louis: How did that go?
<riz0n> believe it or not, the inspiron (older laptop) has more real estate (screen resolution) than my newer toshiba satellite
<Louis> jessie:  about to try it out
<bullgard4> 'ip a' lists for ath0 the property 'link/ether' and for wifi0 the property 'link/ieee802.11'. Where are these properties described, what do they mean?
<riz0n> the inspiron has an SXGA..
<werdnum> mmm, <3 screen real-estate.
<riz0n> i love it so much, i got a 19" dell widesreen for my desktop, and even left the 15" widescreen that i've had longer connected as a second monitor :)
<maodun> any sed gurus here?
<Louis> jessie:  i might ask you to look over my smb.conf again to make sure i didn't do anything stupid
<pan_> anyone have problems setting up netbook for ubuntu?
<ohzie> Hey how do I find my printers?
<ohzie> I have a printer and I'm supposed to know its name for sharing it on the network
<ohzie> but I can't find it
<jessie> Louis: Fair enough.
<Louis> jessie:  because it's still not listing under windows...
<ohzie> It opened when I plugged it in the first time, but now it is gone.
<jessie> :)
<Fezzler> trimeta: confdefs.h. seems to be the issue according to config.log
<ozzloy> sound stopped working on my laptop through all my apps, but i do still get system beeps.  how do i troublshoot this?
<sunny256> Can someone with Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10 help me out with a test? Please post the result of an "uuidgen -t", it seems as the clock isn't properly randomized. You can censor the last 12 digits if you want, if you don't want to show the MAC address. It's just the fourth field I'm interested in.
<nibiru_> hi i got a prob. pls help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/110703/ (reffered to nxserver)
<wolter> hi, is anybody else getting gray squares instead of flash applications on webpages?
<dport> Hey guys, i'm trying to set up Dual boot and i'm trying to backup GRUB but it won't find the file I need in which is heresudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<dport> any idea why it isn't working?
<riz0n> pan_: i read where people were using Acer netbooks to install "backtrack" (because they have atheros wifi cards built in) for mobile wifi hacking laptops
<trimeta> wolter: I get that if I let my Firefox run too long; restarting it makes them go away.
<dport> it comes up with Command Not Found
<pan_> thats awsome
<pan_> atheros built in
<pan_> that makes it much easier
<riz0n> yup
<trimeta> Fezzler: I'm not sure what file that is; I've compiled plenty of things on my laptop, but "locate confdefs.h" shows nothing.
<pan_> but i already bought an atheros card ><
<Fezzler> trimeta: I give up
<riz0n> my toshiba didn't have a wifi card in it at all, so i use an external card, that luckily is atheros.. i just installed aircrack overtop ubuntu and i'm in business
<pan_> graphics card on a netbook is probably crappy?
<riz0n> correction.. my dell inspirion.. not toshiba
<riz0n> the toshiba had an atheros 802.11b (not g) wifi built in, but disabled it and just use a pcmcia card for it
<wolter> man... i can't wait untill chrome..
<dport> Anyone know why?
<wolter> dport, let me look something
<wolter> tough luck
<ozzloy> lsof|grep /dev/snd -> mixer_app  5924  ozzloy  22r  CHR   116,7   13804 /dev/snd/controlC0
<nibiru_> hi i got a pro (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110703/) reffered to nxserver
<Fezzler> trimeta: apparently It is created by the configure program itself, while it is running.
<Fezzler> confdefs.h is likely to be similar to config.h, as it is the basis for
<Fezzler> its generation.
<trimeta> Fezzler: Hmm.
<trimeta> No idea; maybe try contacting the authors?
<jessie> Louis: Hello?
<Louis> jessie:  here's what i've got... hopefully it's just a silly mistake    http://paste.ubuntu.com/110704/
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/372962 output of lsmod|grep snd
<ozzloy> any help?
<Fezzler> trimeta: it is not getting passed all the files it needs
<sunny256> Can someone with Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10 help me out with a test? Please post the result of an "uuidgen -t", it seems as the clock isn't properly randomized. You can censor the last 12 digits if you want, if you don't want to show the MAC address. It's just the fourth field I'm interested in.
<jojoju> hi
<indra> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not showing me the video card screen
<indra> what may be the reason
<indra> i have all the necessary xserver-xorg packages installled
<jessie> Louis: I don't know... Post up on ubuntuforums.org, I'd say
<Louis> jessie:  will do.  in the meantime, thanks for all the help
<Louis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sunny256> I must be invisible or something.
<jessie> Any time, Louis
<Eviltechie> What is the best way to route traffic from eth0 to eth1?
<jessie> sunny256: I'm working on it
<sunny256> jessie: Thanks :)
<jessie> sunny256: 58157f12-ed07-11dd-b3be-000e3507c6f0
<trimeta> Fezzler: Yea, I've got no idea.
<indra> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not showing me the video card screen, and many other queries
<indra> how can I force it to ask all the queries
<nibiru_> prob. nxserver http://paste.ubuntu.com/110703/
<sunny256> jessie: Thanks a lot. On my system, the fourth field is always 8b2b, and it should be random. Does your value of the fourth field also repat itself?
<jojoju> disappearedng
<trimeta> Fezzler: Anyway, good luck contacting the authors of the program; I'm out for the night.
<jessie> sunny256: Yes, it does. The second, third and fourth are all static
<sunny256> like that
<sunny256> jessie: Seems like a bug. haven't found anything about it, will search the tracker.
<sunny256> Thanks for the help
<jessie> sunny256: any time
<jessie> sunny256: let me check my 2 debian servers, eh. see if there's the same behavior there
<nightrid3r> nibiru_: did you create an nx user
<sunny256> jessie: yup
<jessie> sunny256: Yeah, on there only the second and last ones are static. definietly a bug
<ozzloy> how do i find out what's using a module?
<jessie> ozzloy: lsmod | grep mod
<ozzloy> specifically module snd-hda-intel
<jessie> ozzloy: lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel
<pranab> hello
<sunny256> jessie: Indeed.
<david_> hey guys
<pranab> i am pranab
<david_> I have a really simple question
<pranab> i want to know something from php my sql side
<Eviltechie> Anyone know the best way to route traffic from eth0 to eth1?
<pranab> hello
<ozzloy> jessie: weird, that shows nothing, but sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel says FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<nightrid3r> pranab: #php ?
<david_> I accidentally messed up my icons in Gconf-editor
<nibiru_> to nightrid3r : no i just get this pro. i can t bash nxserver --adduser nx -sysstem nor --administrator
<david_> can anyone help me restore them
<jessie> ozzloy: that's not quite right.... i'm trying to figure out the correct usage
<jessie> sunny256: you posting a bug report?
<pranab> hello
<david_> pranab hi
<jessie> ozzloy: just do lsmod and look manually. ;)
<ozzloy> heh, k
<pranab> hi david
<david_> can anyone help me with messed up icons
<sunny256> jessie: Yep
<pranab> i have a small query
<sunny256> I'm there now
<quentusrex> Why can't I see what I'm tying on one of my ssh terminals.
<quentusrex> For some reason I've lost the ability to see what I type...
<pranab> hello david
<david_> pranab:  hi whats up?
<quentusrex> it's invisible... I know I'm able to type stuff because the commands run properly, but I can't see the commands while I type them.
<quentusrex> Any idea?
<jessie> sunny256: sounds good.
<jessie> quentusrex: disconnect and reconnect?
<pranab> r u from php side ?
<david_> nope
<quentusrex> jessie: I don't have that ability
<david_> anyone know how to fix desktop icons?
<pranab> i have design all my php and my sql database and working with wamp server
<quentusrex> if I disconnect I can't reconnect.
<pkundu> i want syslogd to report every 30 mins the memory and cpu usage of the system to the /var/log/messages, is there a way to do this
<jessie> quentusrex: hmmmm.... i see.... hmmmmm
<david_> pkundu yes
<carpii> pkundu, sure. just have a cronjob output it
<ozzloy> jessie: lsmod|grep snd_hda_intel shows stuff (underscores)
<carpii> uptime >> /var/log/messages
<ugliefrog> david: whats wrong with them
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/372967 this
<jessie> ozzloy: that's better. :)
<david_> pkundu you need to a write a script telling grep to use less to pull info from like du -h etc. or whatever checks memory status then have that dump into a loge file and emailed to you..
<ozzloy> what does that stuff mean?
<david_> or tail or head etc...
<pranab> ki go kundu da
<david_> ugh
<pkundu> david_: i am not looking for  email
<pranab> kichu jano ki php  bisoye
<pkundu> tht I can do
<david_> pkundu:  then dont have it email you justhave itmake a text file, lol
<david_> email is easier then check var log folder
<pkundu> pranab: its better u speak in english, its a international chat room
<pranab> ok
<jessie> ozzloy: lsmod LiSts MODules
<AMDfanboy> hey, my transmission download speeds are slow, says port is blocked.  doesnt it use upnp?  i thought this stuff didnt happen any more?  is the only way to fix this a static ip and port forwarding?
<david_> anyways guys back to me incredibly simple question
<pranab> but no one listing
<jessie> ozzloy: | = pipe or go through
<pkundu> david_: hmm
<jessie> ozzloy: grep = search
<david_> I need to get my icons working on my desktop
<pranab> i want a small querry
<ugliefrog> david_: whats wrong with them
<Necrosan> AMD is garbage
<pkundu> david_: its like I want the way syslogd is appending all the other log
<pranab> i have uploaded all my php files in cpannel and database also but it shows not connected when running
<ozzloy> jessie: no, i mean what does that output mean
<pkundu> like date time etc before each line
<ozzloy> jessie: thanks for breaking that down though.  but i already know what that part does
<david_> ugliefrog:  well somehow I edited them in gconf -ediotr, in an attempt to get them back on my desktop but their not there
<pkundu> pranab this is ubuntu room, why dont u go to php room
<pranab> is there any  configuration of conn file
<cast|lir> 'write a script telling grep to use less to pull info from like du -h' that sounds funny :D
<Louis> Can anybody take a look at my smb.conf and let me know why in the world I can't get samba to cooperate with cups and allow any user on my network to connect to a shared printer?   smb.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110704/
<cast|lir> why does less become involved?
<adminn> Im trying to install UT2004 on the latest Ubuntu but im having trouble
<yoyit2> ok, so i have a library of .mp4 movies, and the other day they all worked on Movie Player.. but today they all say there is no codec... how do i get this codec?
<ugliefrog> david_: im looking it up , i had a similar problem found answer in a forum somewhere
<david_> ugliefrog: ok thanks
<adminn> sudo sh /media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh /// this dont work
<carpii> yoyit, google for mediabuntu repository
<adminn> sudo sh /media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh
<adminn> it say cant open
<adminn> sh: Can't open /media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh
<cast|lir> adminn: can you run head /media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh?
<adminn> ok I try
<adante> hi guys, would it be possible for me to boot from livecd to install linux to a harddrive connected by usb, and then put that hdd into a laptop to boot from?
<adminn> cannot open
<cast|lir> adminn: sure
<wilesy> I'm having problem ubuntu 8.10 using netdiscover in the terminal. Keep getting buffereover netdiscover terminating
<adminn> adminn@adminn-desktop:~$ head /media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh
<adminn> head: cannot open `/media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh' for reading: No such file or directory
<adminn> adminn@adminn-desktop:~$
<cast|lir> adminn: provided bios boots from liveusb without exploding
<cast|lir> erm, adante ;\
<adminn> on in the desktop lol
<adminn> I think im lost
<cast|lir> adminn: so, is the file actually there?
<adminn> I see the dvd ya
<cast|lir> adminn: where did this '/media/UT2004_DVD/linux-installer.sh' string come from?
<adminn> on the desktop
<adminn> http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:ut2004
<cast|lir> well, i imagine it's wrong
<foxwoods> hello all
<adminn> so I have this UT2004 dvd I want to install
<foxwoods> Question: Can I install ubuntu/kubuntu onto an external hard drive from windows
<cast|lir> pastebin the output of 'mount'
<foxwoods> I can't burn a CD atm, so I'd like to install over an old install of kubuntu
<adminn> its a new distro, I saw a crane on install and bootup
<foxwoods> on an external hard drive
<foxwoods> how would I go about this?
<NimbleRabit> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue.  When I try to place files into a drive I mounted over ssh through fstab it says "no space available" but if I use the CP command (versus gui copying) it works fine
<n9xph> on gutsy is there a way to get nautilus to browse a windows workgroup?
<david_> ok so can anyone help me with my icon problem
<adminn> Cast I cant even find it
<cast|lir> foxwoods: if you could or couldn't, you could find a liveusb image, put that on the drive, boot it, then install ubuntu onto the drive
<cast|lir> adminn: you can't find the mount command?
<adminn> what is that
<Louis> Can anybody take a look at my smb.conf and let me know why in the world I can't get samba to cooperate with cups and allow any user on my network to connect to a shared printer?   smb.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110704/
 * cast|lir blinks
<adminn> were is it
<cast|lir> open up a terminal
<cast|lir> type mount.
<ugliefrog> david_: I found the site....can you just cut and paste it in here?
<foxwoods> cast|lir: how would I "put it on the drive"
<adminn> got it
<cast|lir> foxwoods: the liveusb image? i'm not sure, it's just a file to be copied directly on overwriting the prior contents, i presume windows can do that. it's a pretty basic operation
<foxwoods> NimbleRabit: is there a reason you can't use cp?
<david_> ugliefrog:  sure or prive me and past there
<ugliefrog> david_: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ ................this is what i did i dont know if this is what you want
<adminn> http://code.bulix.org/oiq5r2-69582
<cast|lir> foxwoods: in nix one would use the dd command, a windows user might know what the equiv method for windows is
<suigeneris> hello
<suigeneris> my alsa completely broke and i can't get any sound. how do i fix this?
<foxwoods> cast|lir: but I can't see the partition because it's ext3
<NimbleRabit> foxwoods: yes, I'm setting this up for a friend who isn't good with computers.  I'm trying to not force him to use the terminal
<cast|lir> foxwoods: a liveusb image is like a livecd iso, you don't have to be able to read it in windows, just to be able to 'burn' it to the media, then reboot and boot off it
<wilesy> ubuntu 8.10 in the terminal using "netdiscover" command, I keep getting buffereover netdiscover terminating message
<foxwoods> ok, but I'm just wondering how I 'burn it' to the media
<foxwoods> as I can't see the partition it's on
<adminn> Cast so what I do nexty?
<yoyit2> ok so why would my mp4 codec spontainiosly dissapeer?
<foxwoods> and thus I don't know how grub would find it.
<cast|lir> adminn: ls /media/cdrom0/ and see if that shows anything useful
<foxwoods> Nimblerabit: when you say "it says", what's it?
<adminn> AutoRun.inf  CD1  CD2  CD3  CD4  CD5  CD6  linux-installer.sh  Setup.exe
<adminn> that looks farmilure
<cast|lir> adminn: well there you go, try running that .sh
<NimbleRabit> foxwoods: oh I don't know, a popup error of some sort from Nautilus I guess
<n9xph> on ubuntu 7.10 is there a way to get nautilus to show the contents of a windows workgroup?
<marshall_> every option in openoffice is set to english, and i still cant get spellcheck to work. any suggestions?
<foxwoods> NimbleRabit: and he's tried rebooting/CTRL_ALT_BACKSPACE?
<lars_t_h> \join #ubuntu-dk-snak
<adminn> what do I type?
<adminn> im sick so im not understanding that well, sorry Cast
<cast|lir> foxwoods: the image contains its own means of booting once the bios bootstraps it. there's no need to interact with your grub,
<foxwoods> cast|lir: where on the drive do I need to copy it then?
<cast|lir> adminn: see if sudo sh /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh does anything useful
<foxwoods> cast|lir:can it be where I installed my previous kubuntu install?
<Alice22> how can i open ssh on my ubuntu ?
<adminn> wow it workin
<cast|lir> Alice22: you uh, would type 'ssh'
<Louis> Alice22:  open a terminal and type ssh
<david_> ugliefrog: thanks Im now back at trying to get them to show again
<Louis> Alice22:  ssh user@hostname
<tof> ssh -l login addres -p port
<ugliefrog> david_: does that site meet what you were looking for?
<tof> ssh -s myname 87.342.535.1 -p 22
<nightrid3r> Alice22: or if you prefer a "GUI" try putty
<Formode> Hi all, is there any way to let someone do a remote login to a seperate account on my computer graphically? Like through VNC?
<cast|lir> foxwoods: i think we're having a fundamental miscommunication of some sort. what i'm suggesting is that you download a liveusb.img, then using some windows utility equiv to dd if=liveusb/img of=/dev/usbdrive to copy it onto the usb drive
<wilesy> My problem with netdiscover in Ubuntu 8.10 resovled with downloading  netdiscover_0.3beta6+20080409-3_i386.deb
<Adam-85> Hi all , I need to install codeblock , and i downloaded codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1.deb.tar.gz how to install it with this file ?
<Alice22> nightrid3r:  i have putty i want only to open a port on my pc
<ugliefrog> david_: im still new to linux but ive got pretty good at finding my mess ups :)
<sarmisak> Adam-85: firs tar zxvf codebl....tar.gz
<Formode> adam-85, untar it, open the deb. :)
<sarmisak> Adam-85: then try; sudo dpkg -i codebl.....deb
<tof> alice: what os ??
<adante> cast|lir: right, actually after installing (from a usb caddy) i want to plug the hdd directly into the ata socket on the laptop
<david_> ugliefrog:  it helped me reset things, but sadly no, everytime I go to Gconf-editor and tick the box for my trash icon it doesnt appear
<adminn> so how do I mount its asking me to do it
<r-c> could someone please tell me how to update from OOo 2.4.1 to the latest program?
<david_> ugliefrog: whops there it goes IT WORKED
<suigeneris> my alsa completely broke and i can't get any sound. how do i fix this?
<ugliefrog> david_: sweet
<sarmisak> Alice22: ssh server automagically creates a port to connect, why do you need to open a port?
<sarmisak> r-c: try this; sudo apt-get upgrade
<laeg> the command to launch firefox in the launcher found in the application menu is firefox %u, transmission BT client is transmision %f - pray tell where i can find out what this suffixes mean?
<cast|lir> adante: hmm, i'd probably use two usb drives to save having to do anything tricky. got a spare one?
<cast|lir> adminn: maybe pastebin what's going on
<ubundude> i thought 8.04.1 was really stable, what about 8.04.2? or am i mistaking .2 for .1
<r-c> sarmisak: thanks I'll try that
<cast|lir> Alice22: who do you want to login from where?
<luddite> hellow.. i'm looking for some help using covert to make pdfs
<sarmisak> luddite: what do you mean by that?
<Formode> Hello all, is there any way for me to get a graphical remote login on ubuntu, while I am currently using a different one?
<ubuntu1963UC> i mean this isn't know anything asarmisakut floodsarmisakt
<luddite> if i have 1.jpg, 2.jpg, 3.jpg and it is labeled in order how do i use convert to make 1.jpg = page 1
<ubuntu1963UC> the graphical file manager with its path set to where it should just open normally
<luddite> 2.jpg = page2
<ubuntu1963UC> jpg = page 1
<Adam-85> sarmisak:  I untar it but get more than a file
<adante> cast|lir: ah, i'm actually trying to install linux onto the laptop - the laptop does not have a floppy or cdrom, cannot boot from usb, and netboot won't work because i have a buggy linux boot agent 4.0.18
<NimbleRabit> foxwoods: yes I've tried restarting
<adminn> http://i40.tinypic.com/2cdveb9.png
<cast|lir> luddite: i used LaTeX to do that once, might be an easier way
<adminn> it says mount cd
<sarmisak> Adam-85: do you have anything that ends with a .deb extension?
<ubuntu1963UC> php extension
<luddite> i tried using convert *.jpg mypdf.pdf
<ubuntu1963UC> as pdf
<luddite> and the order is all wrong
<sarmisak> adante: you are really done bro :D
<Adam-85> sarmisak:  All of them end with deb
<foxwoods> NimbleRabit: why didn't the usb drive auto-mount? what version of ubuntu is this?
<luddite> LaTex, i will google..
<adante> sarmisak: you're telling me, heh
<ubuntu1963UC> adante, heh, paste
<sarmisak> Adam-85: ok, try dpkg -i any one that looks familiar in the name then ;)
<cast|lir> adante: ahh, and i imagine you don't have a computer you could use for the install process eh
<adminn> how do I mount cdrom
<cast|lir> adminn: hmm.
<Formode> Adante, can you do some for of remote management?
<adante> cast|lir: well i do have another computer but it's a windows box... so that's why i was thinking livecd from this comp to install linux on the hdd via usb and then plug hdd into laptop ata
<sarmisak> luddite: first install imagemagick with; sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Formode> adante, even better, can you remove the hard drive and put it into a diff computer to install ubuntu?
<david_> anyone running a wireless usb card  here I want to buy one as my old one is not compatabile with Ibex
<adante> Formode: remote management?
<adminn> its the new distro with the crane on desktop
<ubuntu1963UC> in power management
<Formode> adante, Nevermind xD
<ubuntu1963UC> or not a distro upgrade ?
<sarmisak> luddite: then try this; convert *.jpg all.pdf
<NimbleRabit> foxwoods: it's not a USB drive, it's an iphone directory
<ubuntu1963UC> my usb wireNimbleRabit ?
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/372990 wtf.
<ozzloy> please help
<Formode> NImblerabit: Iphones don't work on linux D:
<sarmisak> luddite: or if you would like to do it one by one try this; for i in *.jpg; do convert $i $i.pdf; done
<ubuntu1963UC> pdf
<adante> Formode: well that's what i'm asking - problem is my other comp is sata only so i would have to connect it via usb-caddy, so i want to know if installing linux on hdd-usb-caddy and then putting hdd into laptop ata port and it will boot/work ok
<david_> syn-ack great nick
<NimbleRabit> Formode: mine does perfectly thanks though =P
<david_> lol
<laeg> the command to launch firefox in the launcher found in the application menu is firefox %u, transmission BT client is transmision %f - pray tell where i can find out what these suffixes mean?
<Formode> nimblerabit: Really now? D: My ipod touch won't work and it's a 1st rev.
<NimbleRabit> yeah you just need to jailbreak
<david_> 1001010 0100100
<Formode> adante, Ugh D: Can you borrow a friends?
<david_> :oP
<adante> Formode: heh yeah maybe :D
<cast|lir> adminn: hmm, some
<kiosk> jkljl
<adminn> Cast how do I mount the cdrom
<foxwoods> NimbleRabit: no idea then
<cast|lir> fucking windows pasting.
<foxwoods> ysorry
<NimbleRabit> another question, how do I set up the sshfs password in fstab?
<Formode> adante, to bad there are not adapters. :(
<digitalj> hi
<sarmisak> adminn: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<digitalj> just opened a monster energy drink, time to hack the night away
<r-c> sarmisak: sudo upgrade only want's to update my system, I want to upgrade from 2.4.1 to 3.0.1
<cast|lir> adminn: http://www.mepisguides.com/ut2k4/ut2k4.html says to copy the installer .sh to your homedir and ru nit from there, i'd try that. not sure how the installer works, but running the installer from the mounted dvd point might be an issue
<marupa> Hey guys, got a rather in depth question about tar, ssh, and compression.  Is it possible to pull data from one source, compress it, transmit it over ssh, and store it in a local tar, but use bz or bz2 compression?
<cast|lir> marupa: sure.
<sarmisak> r-c: what your version?
<r-c> sarmisak: do i have to install it from scratch over the existing install?
<ubuntu1963UC> it sure seems to be able hit a key
<david_> marupa:  yea,
<ubuntu1963UC> david_, yea
<r-c> sarmisak: 2.4.1
<sarmisak> r-c: ubuntu version
<ubuntu1963UC> version
<r-c> sarmisak: 8.0.4
<adminn> it said its already mounted
<david_> ubuntu1963UC: ha
<adminn> but theres a popup
<ubuntu1963UC> r-c : and what the problem better try to resize a partition creator ?
<ohzie> What's the default firewall for ubuntu? I always thought that linux just used iptables, but unless I'm misinterpretting things, my computer is using some other program.
<adminn> please mount the unreal tournament 2004 play disc
<adminn> cdrom
<ubuntu1963UC> your cdrom name is
<sarmisak> r-c: it should update with your system update unless you have installed it manually
<adminn> cd0 I think
<ubuntu1963UC> unsarmisak you wish to know what that told me there was some way
<adminn> cdrom0
<ozzloy> rebooting worked
<cast|lir> adminn: ahh, this is interesting 'You might also have to type "export SETUP_CDROM=/mnt/cdrom" before starting the installer, especially DVD users.' -- http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux
<david_> so anyone here using a wireless usb card or dongle?
<yell0w> hey guys is there a good package to control the fan on laptop ?
<r-c> sarmisak: no it just did an update from 2.4 to 2.4.1
<cast|lir> ohzie: you likely only have iptables
<david_> yell0w  I dont think so, get a docking station or board cooler
<r-c> sarmisak: now it says my system is up to date
<ubuntu1963UC> he says that is odd
<cast|lir> ohzie: there are lots of frontends to iptables that confuse the issue, but its all iptables at the end of the day
<marupa> cast|lir, david_: how?
<adminn> now I cant close it
 * krzysztof is away: Away
<sarmisak> r-c: maybe it's time for you to move from 8.04 to 8.10 ;)
<david_> marupa:  huh?
<Chartreuse> yell0w, if you don't have it acpi should automaticly do the fans
<sarmisak> r-c: try this; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marupa> david_: how do you transmit that over ssh?
<ohzie> cast|lir, My computer won't accept connections for printer sharing, and the client trying to connect to it says it must be firewalled. Also, kmyfirewall won't let me change any of the configuration and says 'firewall not installed on localhost'
<yell0w> Chartreuse: it's spinning like crazy when cpu is at 5%
<yell0w> lol
<corigo3> Hey, I forgot how to launch a Java app from the command line
<r-c> sarmisak: i only finished this install about 2 hours ago with all the updates
<ohzie> and it's just a frontend for iptables, according to synaptic. :[
<ubuntu1963UC> does that word, lol : )
<ubuntu1963UC> i love it's yell0winning like crazy when cpu is at 5%
<yell0w> corigo3: java -jar app.jar
<david_> marupa:  ssh your name on that server psswd the hostname(usually ip) file and hit enter
<Chartreuse> Thats fine, it's probably because it's on a soft surface or something and the cpu got warm
<sarmisak> r-c: that's fine, just do apt-get dist-upgrade, it should upgrade your version without any problems
<marupa> david_: and then?
<pstr> what line am i supposed to add to my 'add apt repository' so i can get kde 4.2?
<ubuntu1963UC> and then mounting it in a new battery
<cast|lir> ohzie: just have a quick look at iptables -L, iptables -P too [i think that's the command 8)]
<sabrebutt> My cpu hovers at about 10 percent, but it's kinda old
<ubuntu1963UC> it's time for a native way to restart the computer
<ubuntu1963UC> 100 percent cpu and its saying device is usually managed by grub or lilo
<david_> marupa: you do know your using sftp right?
<marupa> david_: I don't understand the question.
<corigo3> yell0w: thanks
<ubuntu1963UC> can connect : connection refused
<r-c> sarmisak: it just says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<ubuntu1963UC> and upgraded since ?
<sarmisak> r-c: one sec.
<cast|lir> marupa: so you want to make a .tar.bz2 from a directory on a remote computer, which computer should do the compressioning, local or remote?
<david_> marupa: ok, you can either shh cp said file, or sftp and trasmit the file to said machine, either or, all require user id on said machine, and password, and the directory or fles or both your copying
<adminn> brb
<danielito> hi there. I just plugged in my new editor UA-1EX soundcard. it's recognized by ubuntu. but when I switch the soundcard in system/preferences/audio to the displayed USB-Interface and click the test-button, I cannot hear a test-sound but the windows closes immediately. amarok is still using the old onboard soundcard. any ideas?
<adminn> login out to close windows....
<danielito> s/editor/edirol
<Yoric> Hi, I have a rather urgent question.
<marupa> cast|lir: preferrably the local, so there's less to transmit (limited space on local system, and limited bandwidth to use)
<ohzie> cast|lir, Whoa is this just piping incoming connections to the terminal? ;O
<david_> marupa: sorry I meant to say scp not cp
<Yoric> How do I set the path so that it's used also by applications executed through buttons (i.e. Emacs)?
<ubuntu1963UC> can force incoming text to one ohzieecific color ? i have a moment
<david_> marupa:  like this scp [[user@]from-host:]source-file [[user@]to-host:][destination-file]
<marupa> david_: I don't have that much space.
<ohzie> ubuntu1963UC, I lol'd. ;3
<ubuntu1963UC> ohzie, lol ?
<david_> marupa:  does the comman make sense?
<ubuntu1963UC> qrai more hdd marupaace to the internet',, have you updated and upgraded since ?
<cast|lir> marupa: local would result in more bandwidth being used, surely, but either way it doesn't change space used
<ohzie> ubuntu1963UC, Read your last line.
<marupa> david_: I have used scp before, but that's not what I'm wanting.
<sarmisak> r-c: follow this link, it tells you what to do step by step; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<marupa> cast|lir: well...ok, I think we're getting things confused.  I'll clear it up.
<cast|lir> marupa: i'd do it like this, ssh user@host 'tar cj dir/' > dir.tar.bz2
<david_> marupa:  what are you wanting?
<ubuntu1963UC> get errors are coming up
<suigeneris> my alsa completely broke and i can't get any sound. how do i fix this?
<corigo3> Any suggestions on applications for managing an Apple Airport?
<xjkx> ﻿whats the command to check my ubuntu version
<cast|lir> ohzie: -L lists your iptables rules, -P default policies
<Adam-85> sarmisak:  I installed it
<marupa> cast|lir: My desktop has LOTS of space and I'm wanting to make a backup of my server onto my desktop.  The server's not as powerful as the desktop, but it'll be running overnight anyway so that doesn't matter so much.  I've got limited bandwidth to use, so it would be best to have the server compress so there's less bandwidth used.
<suigeneris> oss works but the sound is too low
<ubuntu1963UC> : Adam-85 lists your iptables rules
<iori92> hye
<sarmisak> Adam-85: ok :)
<r-c> sarmisak: I'll try that thanks
<marupa> cast|lir: Any way to private message me?  Too much stuff flying by here.  I'm on a terminal.
<amazin> xjkx: lsb_release -a
<sarmisak> marupa: try learning about 'dar' usage
<Adam-85> ubuntu1963UC:  I just untar and double click in codeblock......deb
<marupa> sarmisak: eh?
<iori92> lalallala
<sarmisak> marupa: it does take incremental backups, so you backup for just once and on the next backup you just backup the changed files
<fight> hehe，so happy
<sarmisak> marupa: it saves A LOT of space and bandwidth
<marupa> sarmisak: wouldn't that be similar to rsync?
<laeg> the ubuntu first then windows dual boot guide says "Backup the boot sector e.g. dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1" - it neglects to mention where i can find this, where can i please?
<sarmisak> marupa: not actually, with rsync you are taking a snapshot
<Adam-85> ubuntu1963UC:  it require lib files  and downloaded it , after that  install other lib....deb , install codeblock debug and other files
<sarmisak> marupa: with dar if you are backing up your data daily you can go back to anytime you want in your backup
<cast|lir> one can easily use tar for incremental backups, FYI
<marupa> sarmisak: that's all I need.
<marupa> sarmisak: I just need a monthly backup.
<Flannel> laeg: That's from a liveCD?
<sarmisak> marupa: and it does compress with bz2 so keeps every file very compact
<ubuntu1963UC> ubuntu keeps old kernels and headers around ?
<O__o> hi, if i have 2 video cards and SLI nforce mobo, how do i set that up in ubuntu?
<ubuntu1963UC> those cards
<xjkx> amazin: ty
<yell0w> ubuntu1963UC: yes
<laeg> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing%20Windows%20After%20Ubuntu
<xjkx> i have ubuntu 8.04, its a long supported version, but it also means packages are older right ?
<sarmisak> marupa: if you are going to backup monthly -that I don't recommend, 30 days is a very risky and long time- you can use tar like cast|lir has said
<Flannel> xjkx: Yes
<marupa> sarmisak: I just have a web server and text-game server.  Nothing really updated that often.
<xjkx> Flannel: so how come my firefox is the latest ? :P
<ohzie> Okay is there a reason my computer wouldn't respond to the hostname?
<ubuntu1963UC> okay
<Flannel> laeg: Ah.  Well actually it does say where it goes:  It gets stored in /mbr.bin
<ubuntu1963UC> ah
<sarmisak> marupa: ok, but it's a good idea to backup often since hardware failures are very very problematic
<ohzie> like ping hostname
<ohzie> on a local network?
<marupa> sarmisak: that and I'm just going to be using this tar/ssh thing to grab all data onto my backup server (VM) and from there, using rsync to synchronise every other day.
<laeg> Flannel: not underneath the title, installing windows after ubuntu...
<marupa> sarmisak: So yeah, full backup every month, and working-backup every other day.
<sarmisak> marupa: IF you have ssh capability, login to your server and compress in there first, since rsync is not a compressed protocol
<Flannel> xjkx: Because there haven't been any new firefox versions since it was released.  If "firefox 3.5" were released, Hardy would stick with 3.0
<sarmisak> marupa: you will need a lot of bandwidth
<marupa> sarmisak: right.
<sabrebutt> does anyone know why flash worked so well in 8.04 but is so bad in 8.10?
<hawodi> Hello all.
<Flannel> laeg: What?
<danielito>  hi there. I just plugged in my new edirol UA-1EX soundcard. it's recognized by ubuntu. but when I switch the soundcard in system/preferences/audio to the displayed USB-Interface and click the test-button, I cannot hear a test-sound but the windows closes immediately. amarok is still using the old onboard soundcard. any ideas?
<marupa> sarmisak: I've alloted 8 GB, my entire server's only 8 GB anyway.
<cast|lir> sarmisak: i'd like to point out rsync --compress ;)
<laeg> Flannel: are you telling me dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.bin is where it tells you?
<corigo3> !airport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airport
<danielito> ! edirol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edirol
<danielito> !ua-1ex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua-1ex
<sarmisak> cast|lir: not a big rsync fan, i didn't know that, my apologies :D
<[VGN]Starlock> i looking for a really good qauilty video/media player becuase alot of them have crap qaulity can anyone help?
<ubuntu1963UC> how big is the best performace
<hawodi> I have apache2 installed via synaptics and xampp installed. Its seems that I can't run more than one instance of apache even though I have them listening on different port.
<cast|lir> laeg: that should probably have a count= bs= argument FWIW
<hawodi> Can anyone help pls?
<danielito> hawodi: what's your error message when trying to start?
<scizzo-> Flannel: aren't you looking at that a little bit wrong?
<ubuntu1963UC> need a little assitance
<marupa> sarmisak cast|lir so yeah, this will be the 'first backup' and from there I'll be pushing the files over to my VM, and from there, every other day I'll rsync (which...will be like, two files changed)
<corigo3> Any suggestions on how to manage an Apple Airport from Ubunut?
<ubuntu1963UC> about airport
<Flannel> laeg: What do you mean?
<cast|lir> is this a linode vm
<Flannel> laeg: that command saves the data to the file "mbr.bin" which is in /
<marupa> cast|lir: Debian server, Debian VM, using ubuntu to host the VM.
<hawodi> @danielito, xampp tells me another instance of apache, mysql is already running.
<laeg> Flannel: i mean how can you look at what i'm looking and and tell me it says where to find the boot sector?
<stones> I need something like AWstats that doesn't use frames...
<cast|lir> ahh.
<laeg> cast|lir: why?
<xjkx> Flannel: is it worth upgrading ? I mean, i'm a desktop user, and its not like i need that much stability to love old and over-tested packages, but 8.10 is supported only until 2010, whike 8.04 is supported to 2012. Anyway, ubuntu 8.11 will come and i will be able to upgrade by apt-get and then i will still be supported am i right ? I just DON'T want to download cds and reinstall it, thats all i don't wanna do
<ubuntu1963UC> upgrading to 8
<cast|lir> laeg: otherwise it'll copy the entire drive to the mbr.bin file
<scizzo-> xjkx: you mean 9.04
<laeg> Flannel: i didn't know it was a command, i thought maybe it was the content of the mbr which i would have to edit with nano or something
<cast|lir> laeg: which might be funny if mbr.bin is on a filesystem on the drive, but anyway...MBR is only 512 bytes IIRC
<Flannel> xjkx: 8.11 wont't come out.  10.04 will come out, and you'll be able to upgrade from 8.04 straight to 10.04.  It's up to you.  You have to decide if upgrading is worth it
<scizzo-> xjkx: or the other release of 8.10?
<ubuntu1963UC> ever wanted to release version
<danielito> hawodi: well, then probably another instance is already running ;) normally it's no problem to run more instances of apache as long as they listen on different ports
<Flannel> laeg: No, that's a command that'll back up your MBR to a file.  A later command then takes that file and restores it to the MBR
<danielito> hawodi: did you configure to run mysql on a different port as well?
<stones> Flannel: 9.04 will come out...
<ubuntu1963UC> will come out ?
<laeg> cast|lir: Flannel okay, does it matter than i have more than one partition already set up on this hdd?
<Flannel> stones: Yes.
<laeg> cast|lir: sorry that was for Flannel
<xjkx> scizzo-: i meant the next release of the normal version, the next coming after 8.10
<hawodi> danielito: yes I did.
<laeg> cast|lir: so you're saying i should use dd if=/dev/hda of=/mbr.bin bs= count=
<laeg> ?
<hawodi> I will check the config file again.
<Flannel> laeg: Likely not.  Actually, it won't at all.  If sda doesn't hae your MBR, then windows won't overwrite it.
<ubuntu1963UC> bin file mbr
<dayo> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<dayo> free download
<ubuntu1963UC> my free time
<Flannel> laeg: Also, that should be /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda on almost all recent Ubuntu versions
<hawodi> Let me do that now. Will get back to u on how it went. Thanks.
<Boohbah> xjkx: ubuntu releases twice yearly, in april and october
<Flannel> dayo: Please keep that sort of stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only.
<danielito> hawodi: check the used ports
<bullgard4> 'ip a' lists for ath0 the property 'link/ether' and for wifi0 the property 'link/ieee802.11'. Where are these properties described, what do they mean?
<napster> How to install Virtual Box on Ubuntu 8.10, ?
<riz0n> Hi, I have a PocketPC (XV6700) and I am trying to tether my wireless internet on Ubuntu 8.10. Anyone been successful in getting this device to show up in Ubuntu as a modem so that a connection be created over it, and if so, how?
<stones> 9.04, no new features?
<cast|lir> laeg: count= 1 bs=512 will be enough to capture the boot sector
<ubuntu1963UC> the terminal ? sector by
<xjkx> Boohbah: uhmm, so normal version users have to download like 500mb+ packages by apt-get dist-upgrade two times a year ? is that the main advantage of not using LTS ?
<xjkx> not advantage, i meant the opposite of advantage
<laeg> cast|lir: didn't you just say count should = and bs = ?
<scizzo-> stones: there are new features in 9.04
<scizzo-> stones: notifications and so on
<scizzo-> stones: new xorg system...etc
<ubuntu1963UC> gksu gnome, xorg suddenly crashes here is one
<Flannel> xjkx: The main advantage is you don't have to upgrade for a few years.  You can be "current" by only upgrading every 24 months instead of 6 months.
<cast|lir> laeg: i mean to say, bs should be 512 and count should be 1
<cast|lir> laeg: man dd explains how that equates to copying 512 bytes,
<scizzo-> stones: however......I would rather see more work on the stability and user friendly + package system then a bunch of flashy flash flash features....once the base is good then the rest will come.....IMO
<hawodi> danielito: how do I check used ports pls?
<xjkx> Flannel: uhmm, sounds more comfortable to me
<Flannel> xjkx: Sounds like you should stick with 8.04 then.
<laeg> cast|lir: so the command is correct as listed "dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1"?
<xjkx> ye :p
<xjkx> thanks everybody
<scizzo-> napster: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<cast|lir> laeg: indeed.
<laeg> cast|lir: :D
<jim_p> hi people
<jim_p> is the module for intell 5100 wireless included in the 2.6.27 kernel? its name is iwlagn
<laeg> cast|lir: step 6 @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows says to setup grub to boot windows but doesn't say how - the next paragraph states it is an alternative to the previous paragraph?
<newb> oin #ffmpeg
<napster> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<napster> , and how to add in source.list?
<danielito> hawodi: netstat -ap
<tof_> jo
<hawodi> thanks.
<ltracy> mozilla-plugin would play the BBC world service audio feed at school last week, and it wouldn't today.  The gstreamer-ugly plugin (default ubuntu player.. is that a totem plugin?) will play it when I'm at home, but it says no permission when I'm at school.  Anybody have any idea what the hell is going on?
<ltracy> Oh, the mozilla-plugin said "Not yet supported" today
<stones> Does anyone know a program that can show the reacent staus changes of facebook?
<cast|lir> napster: open up the file as root in a text editor, would be one way
<ubuntu1963UC> it wont show up under add to panel, notification area
<Rabbitbunny> Just noticed something, On the main website, the drop down for 'Support' lists Community before Documentation, little odd eh?
<ubundude> LVM question, once you have your drive formatted in LVM and a few partitions you can add/remove/resize at will right? thats the point of LVM correct?
<ubundude> (aside from while they're being used)
<cast|lir> ubundude: right.
<ubundude> cast|lir: k sweet.
<suigeneris> how do I get alsaconf? I have alsa-utils
<ubuntu1963UC> i get samba to add a vpn connection ?
<cast|lir> ubundude: thats the general idea of volume managers, plus some other stuff [like snapshots]
<ubuntu1963UC> cast|lireaker volume from resetting to 0 on restart ?
<cast|lir> suigeneris: apt-file search alsaconf answers such questions
<xjkx> those running the 8.10 version(and keep upgrading), whats your kernel version, please ?
<jim_p> is the module for intell 5100 wireless included in the 2.6.27 kernel? its name is iwlagn
<petllama> how can i check kernel version
<petllama> i got 8.10
<ubundude> cast|lir: snapshot = backup i'm guessing?
<ubuntu1963UC> just say count should = and bs
<xjkx> petllama: uname -a
<Boohbah> xjkx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<laeg> flannel: step 6 @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows says to setup grub to boot windows but doesn't say how - the next paragraph states it is an alternative to the previous paragraph?
<thehook_> xjkx, 2.6.27-9-generic
<petllama> 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu1963UC> have petllama : if you remove the # symbol ?
<unop> petllama, uname -r
<xjkx> Boohbah thehook_ thanks
<stones> How can I password protect folders?
<[VGN]Starlock> how can i rename a drive?
<ubuntu1963UC> for local drive
<cast|lir> ubundude: not really, snapshot = state of filesystem when snapshot was taken
<[VGN]Starlock> partion
<thehook_> xjkx, how so?
<Hustle> hey guys
<ubundude> cast|lir: oh so just the structure, not the data?
<[VGN]Starlock> how can i rename a ext3 drive
<Hustle> having problems with wireless on 8.10
<riz0n> Hello, I need some help getting my Verizon XV6700 pda to tether on ubuntu 8.10. i have installed Gnome-PPP but I'm not entirely sure where to start on configuring ubuntu to work with this device. Any ideas?
<jim_p> nevermind i got it, its in the jernel
<jim_p> *kernel
<xjkx> thehook_: i thanked you for telling me the version :p
<thehook_> [VGN]Starlock, google for ext3 change label
<[VGN]Starlock> thanks the hook
<cast|lir> ubundude: well, the entire partition at that moment in time. which would be the data and the structure, you have to be a bit careful that the filesystem was in a coherent state when you took the snapshot, say, by umounting it or using tools like xfs_freeze
<ubuntu1963UC> is the top gear site
<eqin0x> hi
<thehook_> xjkx, aah no problem :P but i just wondered why you asked?
<Flannel> laeg: You don't need to do both methods, that's correct.
<laeg> Flannel: yes but step 6 doesn't say how to do step 6?
<cast|lir> ubundude: just think of a snapshot as a disk image :)
<Hustle> can ne one help with my wireless problems
<Flannel> laeg: Either follow the "Install Windows after Ubuntu" or "Recovering GRUB after reinstalling windows"
<suigeneris> how do I get alsaconf?
<suigeneris> !alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
<suigeneris> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eqin0x> cx_freeze (in_python) to make from a (.py) to a binary ,when its fine the binary is a blank file ???? (no .exe,.bin etc)
<ubundude> cast|lir: fair enough, though honestly you made it sound like you're not allowed to take pictures of it drunk (no "snapshot" unless its "coherent") i know, i'm lame lol
<ubuntu1963UC> isnt enough
<Flannel> laeg: What partition did you install Windows to?
<laeg> Flannel: install windows after ubuntu
<ubuntu1963UC> after a short while, ubuntu will start up for the key
<laeg> Flannel: i haven't, i'm waiting until someone explains the guide
<ubuntu1963UC> got guide laegok how to configure samba ?
<xjkx> thehook_: some minutes ago, i was talking here about if it was worth upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, then i decided not to. but then i got curious about the kernel version, how much it would be far from mine. i have 2.6.24-23-generic, and i am keeping my 8.04 :)
<laeg> Flannel: i have the partition already formatted, how do i identify it for you?
<ubuntu1963UC> i already booted two kernels earlier
<Flannel> laeg: Well, once you know, there's a sample Windows grub entry in the top of your /boot/grub/menu.lst, you'll need to change hd0,0 to whatever partition you're installing windows to. (As well as copy it, paste it at the bottom of that file, and uncomment it)
<ubuntu1963UC> or Flanneler that is
<laeg> Flannel: change what hda0,0, that's not in the install windows after ubuntu section, you're looking at the next section..
<Flannel> laeg: What?
<laeg> you said i need to change hda0,0 - i don't know what that is or where to find it.
<Chartreuse> You want to type in the terminal: sudo rm -rf /      :P
<Flannel> !Danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<laeg> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing%20Windows%20After%20Ubuntu
<Chartreuse> Oh come one
<ubuntu1963UC> come out
<laeg> flame on
<laeg> lol
<ubuntu1963UC> could be causing this ?, lol xd
<Flannel> laeg: Right, the hd0,0 I'm referencing is near the top of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubundude> bah i fail at LVM..........
<suigeneris> my alsa completely broke and i can't get any sound. how do i fix this?
<laeg> Flannel: cool, i see it, so after i restore the boot sector when i've mounted my ubuntu / partition off a live cd i insert the example at the top with my partition after ### end of default options ###? does it go right after that or at the bottom? how do i check what i should replace hd0,0 as?
<Flannel> laeg: After ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<ubuntu1963UC> of kernels, i'm not really sure what it might just be a bios option you'd catch
<suigeneris> help mme guys
<laeg> Flannel: cool, and checking what to replace (hd0,0) with?
<kj4> ubundude, you too?
<Flannel> laeg: Whichever partition you install Windows to, say... its sda2, conver the letter into a number (a=1, b=2, etc) and then you have two numbers.  Subtract one from each, and that's what hdX,Y is.  sda3 becomes hd0,2
<ubuntu1963UC> vim, etc
<stones> I need a facebook notifier...
<cast|lir> stones: did you try google
<laeg> Flannel: can i check the name of the partition now from terminal just to confirm it? i have it already made?
<ubuntu1963UC> load completely made my day !
<aboSamoor> I am in university behind proxy, I am trying to install KDE 4.2 the bandwidth is ok about 500 KB, but not for long. it goes down till the connection disconnect ! any idea ?
<ubuntu1963UC> not being properly installed size 48 kb
<shamiwago> cool
<stones> cast|lir: Yeah, but none of them is istallable
<cast|lir> stones: what makes them uninstallable?
<Flannel> laeg: sure, `sudo fdisk -l` will list all of yuor partitions
<ubuntu1963UC> and makes it look weetawded tho
<shamiwago> hi anybody
<cast|lir> aboSamoor: university network asshattary,
<stones> cast|lir: Dependencies, windows software, not really software.
<shamiwago> 大家好阿
<laeg> Flannel: also you said "say it's sda2, convert the letter into a number", there are three letters, you mean the last one A?
<Killeroid> aboSamoor: maybe apt-p2p can help
<Boohbah> aboSamoor: maybe a torrent with its many small connections will be faster, assuming your network administrators don't limit bittorrent traffic too
<Killeroid> !apt-p2p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-p2p
<cast|lir> careful, some uni admin go spastic over bittorrent
<Flannel> laeg: Which partition is the one you've set aside for windows?  It'll be /dev/sdXY (where X is abcdefg... and Y is 123456....)
<aboSamoor> Killeroid: Boohbah P2P is not allowed here ! but I am not surprising why is done in that way, is it the wireless drivers or what ? because none is using the internet [it is holiday]
<Killeroid> !info apt-p2p
<laeg> Flannel: /dev/sda5            1306        1958     5245191    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu1963UC> the internet
<ubottu> apt-p2p (source: apt-p2p): apt helper for peer-to-peer downloads of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5 (intrepid), package size 107 kB, installed size 624 kB
<Flannel> laeg: so, sda5 becomes hd0,4
<ubuntu1963UC> Flannel : i just want something that cannot be diFlannellayed by my monitor can not diFlannellay / an invalid visual
<Killeroid> aboSamoor: when you are surfing the internet regularly, does your connection exhibit the same problem?
<aboSamoor> Killeroid: nO, everything is fine including the first minute of downloading ....
<laeg> Flannel: 5-1=4?
<gmathews> Hi i want to do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but is KDE available for Intrepid?
<gmathews> I mean KDE 4.2
<laeg> Flannel: i'm jut kidding, thanks a lot bro :D
<Steff> gmathews, yes - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-41-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<amitbk> hi, i installed the fglrx ati driver using the ubuntu "Hardware drivers" utility. How can i check which version of the driver it installed?
<Killeroid> aboSamoor: then it most probably isnt your wireless connection
<gmathews> Steff: I was looking for KDE 4.2...
<SoloNinja> hi
<doggole> #join ubuntu-cn
<Steff> gmathews, oh sorry, there is one beta, if you like... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-beta-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Steff> gmathews, Important Note:- KDE 4.2 is still in beta and can be buggy. It’s advised to only use it for testing purposes. The final release is expected in January 2009.
<gmathews> Steff: 4.2 is complete..it was released this week...
<SoloNinja> I have a old mailserver on ubuntu dapper, does anyone know where i can get a up-to-date sources.list?
<amitbk> hi guys, i need a little help: i installed the fglrx ati driver using the ubuntu "Hardware drivers" utility. How can i check which version of the driver it installed?
<gmathews> Steff - http://download.kde.org/stable/4.2.0/KDE-Four-Live/KDE-Four-Live.i686-1.2.0.iso
<ubuntu1963UC> the fglrx ati driver using the icon appears in ?
<ubuntu1963UC> but http does not happen all the time ? i used some cli thing
<Steff> gmathews, oh, but if you install the beta, you can just update to the full version..
<amitbk> ubuntu1963UC: are you asking me?
<polytan> hello
<Steff> gmathews, or if i'm wrong, sorry...
<MyNameIsEarlB> hello everyone
<SoloNinja> hi
<MyNameIsEarlB> so is everyone here a veteran at ubuntu?
<SoloNinja> nope
<polytan> I'm new to ubuntu (I come from the gentoo's world) and I'm  in trouble with diskless workstation
<SoloNinja> not me
<gmathews> Steff: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Turzsi> hmm i have a question.. it is possible to have function compiz on KDE 4.2 ?
<scizzo-> MyNameIsEarlB: don't ask to ask just ask the question
<gwen> hello
<SoloNinja> I have a old mailserver on ubuntu dapper, does anyone know where i can get a up-to-date sources.list?
<scizzo-> Turzsi: you mean have the effects enabled?
<MyNameIsEarlB> how do i make windows appear underneath the panels
<ubuntu1963UC> ubuntu desktop effects
<scizzo-> Turzsi: why shouldn't it?
<Turzsi> Scizzo: i mean desktop cube like gnome
<scizzo-> Turzsi: that is something you set in the effects of compiz
<chaqui> i just started with a fresh install of linux, i was trying to make audio work with a game by using oss4 instead of alsa, but now no sound works, ive been fiddling with it for a while now, how can i make sound work again?
<ubuntu1963UC> the effects of compiz
<scizzo-> Turzsi: its a compiz thing not a KDE thing
<scizzo-> Turzsi: or a gnome thing......
<Turzsi> well..
<Turzsi> i've saw some videos
<scizzo-> Turzsi: there are variouos of ways to get effects using compiz......compiz is the effects the effects are not determined by the window manager or the system itself but compiz is doing that
<Turzsi> and they have on every one desktop the various wallpapers
<cast|lir> chaqui: alsa can have a oss compability layer, i recall
<scizzo-> MyNameIsEarlB: depends on what your goal is really
<Turzsi> scizzo: so ?.. it is possible to have working compiz on KDE 4.2 ?
<gmathews> How do I get back my login screen in Intrepid?
<Boohbah> gmathews: logout
 * krzysztof is back (gone 01:03:02)
<gmathews> errrr.. Intrepid has the option of disabling the loging screen Boohbah
<chaqui> cast|lir: its completely not working now, i did removed the package as i installed it as a .deb file, i was smart enough for that but majorily i was way over my head
<gmathews> *login
<scizzo-> Turzsi: most of the effects you have seen I believe is compiz only not the manager itself
<MyNameIsEarlB> well, i have auto hide panels on the top and on the bottom, i also have a panel on the left, i would like to make it so when i open certain windows it will resize the windows to "underlap" the panel on the left
<Boohbah> gmathews: then go in the the system administration login manager config and enable it
<ubuntu1963UC> to enable root login for a presentation with an external usb drive
<scizzo-> Turzsi: I don't use KDE.....but yes I believe that KDE 4.2 is supporting compiz....since that is standadalone
<Turzsi> Scizzo: it looks like that the effects of KDE desktop its from KDE
<ubuntu1963UC> believe is compiz only not the owner
<guest1233125685> lo
<Turzsi> well ok i will try to install it..
<scizzo-> Turzsi: what video have you been looking at?
<guest1233125685> yeah try it
<ubuntu1963UC> yeah
<gmathews> Boohbah: is the 'Enable accessible login'
<Turzsi> scizzo: some on youtube i dont remember
<cast|lir> later all
<gmathews> Boohbah: i mean is it 'Enable accessible login'?
<ubuntu1963UC> scizzo : i just install ubuntu 8
<eqin0x> go minimal like fluxbox
<ubuntu1963UC> i go back to low graph with that
<scizzo-> Turzsi: I am about 98% sure those effects you have seen is compiz-fusion or the like
<eqin0x> + xcompmgr :)
<hossam> does anyone know how i can find proftpd-mysql sudo apt-get install proftpd-mysql is not finding the package in ubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu1963UC> have seen is scizzo- or the client has to be installed
<scizzo-> ubuntu1963UC: you have lost me already
<cisa> hi
<scizzo-> ubuntu1963UC: you are not asking the actual question..... :P
<ubuntu1963UC> am asking ascizzo-ut featrues and ussability
<Turzsi> omg im scared something is hapening.. o.o
<scizzo-> ubuntu1963UC: ?
<scizzo-> Turzsi: what?
<eqin0x> -_-
<Turzsi> its installing some desktop effects automaticaly.. that's weird
<scizzo-> Turzsi: might be the _standard_ effects
<tof_> i have problem with jack serwer.. after instalation and turn on give me this error "Could not connect to JACK server as client."  anyone know what to doo ???
<eqin0x> to tof : thr jack server is an external sound server  its not an pulseaudio
<scizzo-> ubuntu1963UC: I am really not following your problem or question.....
<eqin0x> tof: i use jack server on renoise
<zmanning> hey guys in order to add an alias to my local apache server i can just edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default right?
<nightrid3r> SoloNinja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739119
<scizzo-> zmanning: yes
<ubuntu1963UC> yes
<Kunalagon> hi, is there any GUI tool for PPPoE WLAN connection ?
<SoloNinja> Thank you!!!!!
<ddervisk> Hello, can anyone please send a link with the fix to the known Evolution default keyring prompt that occurs while first starting evolution?
<Sjimmie> ddervisk: www.google.nl
<Sjimmie> :)
<ddervisk> ahah ty, but no luck so far
<ubuntu1963UC> me luck
<x_> hi
<zmanning> scizzo-: thanks for the help, i must just be specifiying my alias wrong then
<zmanning> scizzo-: actually, even the /doc/ alias isnt working.  is there anything i need to do to get it working?
<quibbler> ddervisk, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967292
<x_> can somebody tell me how to make sure my intrepid ibex not make a new connection (auto eth0) when it starting? i want to make sure it connect through DSL connection
<ubuntu1963UC> 10 ibex and 8
<hossam> anyone know where i can get proftpd-mysql for ubuntu 8.10?
<ubuntu1963UC> is where it goes
<ddervisk> thanks quibbler
<zmanning> meh, damn you trailing slash!!
<suigeneris> when I go to System > Preferences > Sound and choose ALSA and hit Test I get a funny sound as if my speakers are broken. why could that happen?
<quibbler> Sjimmie,  you are right on regarding ddervisk
<scizzo-> zmanning: is the access right correct to the archives of docs?
<_moro_bana_> hello, i have a problem with playing  youtube videos, i have gnash installled but it does not do the job.now with savetube>videos dont download,they play on the browser.how should I deal with this?
<x_> can somebody tell me how to make sure my intrepid ibex not make a new connection (auto eth0) when it starting? i want to make sure it connect through DSL connection
<surjeet> hi
<ubuntu1963UC> not to type in ibex, totem is unable to mount the disk automatically mounted when plugged
<surjeet> how to save the password in gftp
<surjeet> <surjeet> how to save the password in gftp
<scizzo-> surjeet: don't repeat please
<x_> what is gftp
<scizzo-> surjeet: save it as a session
<werdnum> x_: Just guessing here, maybe an ftp client? :)
<x_> maybe today theres no ubuntu hassel
<ubuntu1963UC> install an ftp server on hardy heron by default ?
<surjeet> <surjeet> how to save the login  password in gftp
<x_> werdnum: dont know too :)
<mcbane> hi
<x_> hi mcbane
<ubuntu1963UC> hi
<mcbane> I want to test the new evolution version that comes with gnome 2.25.5. Is that already in some repo?
<x_> asl plz (boring waiting ubutu hassle answer my question)
<ubuntu1963UC> waiting happily and patiently, )
<x_> ubuntu1963UC: ok
<scizzo-> mcbane: hard to believe....might be in a backport
<scizzo-> mcbane: since it might depend on 2.25 of gnome in that case
<x_> :)
<ubuntu1963UC> ux_ttu help !, )
<mcbane> ok. thanks scizzo-
<x_> :(
<x_> ubuntu1963UC: why 1963?
<x_> -.-zZ
<GirlRiver> can anyone explain the graphics on the mysql workbench ? wondering what the blue link is on foreign key link
<x_> GirlRiver: today have lack of ubuntu hassle
<nucc1> anyone successfully running cakephp apps on ubuntu?
<x_> what is cakephp
<suigeneris> when I go to System > Preferences > Sound and choose ALSA and hit Test I get a funny sound as if my speakers are broken. why could that happen?
<zmanning> nucc1: isnt cake just a php framework?
<nucc1> zmanning: yes, who is succesfully running an app developed with cakephp on ubuntu here?
<zmanning> nucc1: its just running on php, its unrelated to ubuntu
<kingcody> hey guys, i was wondering if anybody had thoughts on best place to put ipmasquerade script for startup?
<ubuntu1963UC> make install a user logged on startup ? i know of any type
<Trigger64> can anyone think of a commandline command or switch that shows users, and when they last logged in?
<zmanning> anyone know why wine doesnt work out of the box? none of the text shows up in the wine config.  all ui stuff is there but no text
<x_> Trigger64: i have see the log on my ubuntu.. all log is record on the systems
<nucc1> zmanning: I'm asking if anyone is running it, are you?
<suigeneris> can I get help with ALSA please?
<ubuntu1963UC> : alsa can have a file open
<Trigger64> x_ what log
<x_> Trigger64: sys > admin > sys log.. i hope that can help u
<zmanning> nucc1: ive used cake before yes.
<zmanning> ~anyone
<ubuntu1963UC> ive just encountered a graphical problem in ubuntu
<zmanning> ~~anyone
<zmanning> wrong command syntax
<Trigger64> x_ there is no sys > admin on ubuntu server
<Trigger64> thats why I asked for command line :)
<zmanning> suigeneris: there a question in there?
<x_> Trigger64: oic.. i thought u r using ubuntu desktop .. sorry
<nucc1> zmanning: I have a problem which I'm having trouble solving, my apps display fine, but I can't access anything beyond the homepage
<ubuntu1963UC> i thought maybe the order in sources
<Trigger64> no no server 8.10
<suigeneris> zmanning, when I go to System > Preferences > Sound and choose ALSA and hit Test I get a funny sound as if my speakers are broken. why could that happen?
<Trigger64> trying to check when a couple users logged in last
<suigeneris> zmanning, also, I don't get any sound
<Trigger64> trying to google, but not very much help
<Steff> suigeneris, I have tried the exact same
<suigeneris> Steff, same what?
<velko> Trigger64, /var/log/auth.log
<Steff> suigeneris, your sound problem...
<Trigger64> velko: no file named auth.log
<Trigger64> :|
<Trigger64> oops
<Trigger64> nvm there it is
<zmanning> suigeneris: did you try switching which devices its using?
<zmanning> device*
<x_> Trigger64: i hope this can help u http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/3147
<zmanning> nucc1: sounds like an apache issue
<Steff> suigeneris, i found a solution a some forum, but apperently not saved it in my foxmarks...i'll try to find it again...
<zmanning> nucc1: php and apache are completely separate from ubuntu
<nucc1> zmanning: I've asked in #cakephp, #apache, and haven't yet found a solution
<suigeneris> damn damn damn
<suigeneris> pcm was muted
<zmanning> nucc1: try #php
<suigeneris> it's okay now
<Steff> suigeneris, lol...
<x_> :D
<Noisek79> KDE 4.2 vs Ubuntu 8.10. Worth trying? Any guides?
<ubuntu1963UC> is worth it
 * suigeneris hangs head in shame
<nucc1> zmanning: did you have trouble running cake?
<x_> Noisek79:  i like ubuntu
<Noisek79> x_: Me too... but it's no marrige. ;)
<x_> Noisek79: i think both have live cd.. so we can try it first
<Noisek79> x_: do they? huh... where where where...
<x_> Noisek79: u can download the live cd..
<Noisek79> x_: with KDE 4.2? Sure?
<x_> Noisek79: i think the knoppix are same like KDE
<dexterddit> \whois dexterddit
<x_> any suggestion from anyone?
<ubuntu1963UC> any clues ?
<Noisek79> x_: It's KDE4 on live CD:s. :(
<chaqui> whats the blacklist command?
<cq> hello, if I add a route with toute add default gw IP it disappears on reboot... where do I need to set it permanently?
<chaqui> i blacklisted the alsa drivers, and now my sound won't work
<zmanning> nucc1: im telling you it has nothing to do with ubuntu.  i run php apps all the time.  and you dont run cake.  its just a php framework
<x_> Noisek79: sorry.. i misunderstanding.. before this i use knoppix..
<Noisek79> x_: okidoki np. Might be better asking i kubuntu channel
<DavidVWallin> Yo, i'm running ubuntu 8.10 and when i use firefox almost everything is reset each time i restart firefox. no bookmarks are saved no settings to the browser. i've checked the permissions on ~/.mozilla and thats no problems
<x_> Noisek79: Live CDs with KDE
<nucc1> zmanning: I totally understand these, the fact is, I'm trying to develop an app with cakephp, and I can't access any page apart from the default page of this app. thanks for your help though.
<x_> Noisek79: http://www.kde.org/trykde/
<sfuentes> anyone know if i need my own DNS server to host a site on the internet?
<DavidVWallin> browser-history is saved aswell as passwords
<Noisek79> x_: Nice - but KDE4.2 is out - today. .. cant find that one in live cd... :)
<zmanning> nucc1: sounds like an issue with mod_rewrite
<sarmisak> sfuentes: probably yes
<ubuntu1963UC> but probably
<zmanning> sfuentes: you just need your external ip address
<nucc1> zmanning: yes, and so far, everyone says I'm the only one experiencing this issue. everyone else says it works out of the box
<kinja-sheep> Is Ubuntu the only fork of Debian?  What other is there?
<zmanning> nucc1: see if apache has the allow overides set to true
<ubuntu1963UC> true ?
<cq> what's teh best mailserver to install under ubuntu? I need pop/IMAP support and simple configuration, not too many mails...
<zmanning> sfuentes: if you want a pretty name you need to purchase a domain name for about 10 a year
<zmanning> 10USD
<sfuentes> well yes i can use my external IP address, but i wanted to register a domain name ... and if that's the case, do i still need to host my own DNS server
<nucc1> zmanning: there are so many places where that can be set I don't quite know which specific one
<mm2000> hi there, how can i install new locales in ubuntu 8.04?
<zmanning> sfuentes: you need to purchase a domain name from a company that has a root dns server
<zmanning> nucc1: /etc/apache2
<sfuentes> zmanning: if they have a root dns server all i pay is the domain name?
<nucc1> zmanning: the rewriting seems to be working, but it gives me an error saying "unable to access /home/.../index.php"
<Trigger64> sfuentes are you from argentina
<sfuentes> i'm from U.S. actually
<Trigger64> sfuentes you'd need to buy a domain name from a registrar and pay someone to host it
<sfuentes> i'm pretty sure I can host it on my own server
<zmanning> sfuentes: yes you can just buy the domain name and host it at your house.  go to whatismyip.com and then you would point the hosted dns record to your external ip
<zmanning> nucc1: if it gives you that then its not working. is there a .htaccess file with cake?
<x_> sfuentes:  wow looks like it was the big project
<nucc1> zmanning: yes, there is
<zmanning> nucc1: check what i said above
<ubuntu1963UC> the documentation said
<root______> what is /lib/klibc--IOwh0VR87LX1LY95rmnFLc1vuY.so   ???
<sfuentes> x_: ?
<MoshGrinch> ??
<Niceclock> nice
<x_> sfuentes: making server on ur desktop
<Niceclock> na biste da
<MoshGrinch> joo
<Niceclock> k
<ubuntu1963UC> k sweet
<MoshGrinch> wie gehts?
<Niceclock> was maste so
<ubuntu1963UC> aptoncd ?
<Niceclock> gut und dir
<sfuentes> x_: pretty easy actually
<MoshGrinch> ich ich ich leck mich doch
<MoshGrinch> K = Bamod p = (gbmod p)amod p = gbamod p = gabmod p
<MoshGrinch> K = Abmod p = (gamod p)bmod p = gabmod p
<ubuntu1963UC> kann ich auch deutsch reden ?
<MoshGrinch> what is that??
<x_> sfuentes: ok.. good luck :)
<MoshGrinch> ja kla
<x_> gtg
<Niceclock> nice wer ist das
<x_> bye now
<fosco_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu1963UC> do now what ?
<Niceclock> hey
<xmorgan82> salve a tutti
<MoshGrinch> sry?
<Niceclock> fuck you
<MoshGrinch> tutti frutti
<Blacki> ubuntu1963uc: in #ubuntu-de sure ;)
<ubuntu1963UC> ,
<Niceclock> you have litel big egy
<Niceclock> egyx
<Niceclock> egs
<Niceclock> mosh las in anderen gehen
<root______> nenybody know what /lib/klibc--IOwh0VR87LX1LY95rmnFLc1vuY.so is all about ?
<MoshGrinch> Mark Grohnert!
<MoshGrinch> <Niceclock>
<Niceclock> Jan Thomas appelt <Moshgrinch>
<Niceclock> na
<tinkywonk> can someone help me to compile and install abgx360gui on ubuntu intrepid please I have got it to configure but when i make it it fails dont know why
<ubuntu1963UC> to compile java in kate ?
<MoshGrinch> c++
<root______>              libklibc  ?
<Niceclock> jan las anderen gehen
<ezerhoden> tinkywonk: post the error somewhere and give the link
<root______> seems to be something that initramfs-tools depends on...  ;/
<Blacki> no scool today ?
<kinja-sheep> !jaunty > kinja-sheep
<ubottu> kinja-sheep, please see my private message
<ubuntu1963UC> my private message
<dusty_> Hey guys, I have a a wierd memory issue.  I am running stock ubuntu 8.10 / gnome - I Have 3gb ram in this beast but check this out: http://rafb.net/p/tVqXJJ57.html  its all being used pretty much and i can't figure out why - can anyone shed any light ?
<gmathews> dusty_: go to System -> Admin -> System Monitor and Sse how much RAM is being used there?
<ubuntu1963UC> would ram perform better on one operating system
<Blacki> dusty_: top does not show you all processes on one page !
<root______> dusty_      echo "`free -m | grep -- '-/+' | cut -c23-33` meg actually used"
<root______> maybe run that   ^
<Kunalagon> dusty_:  free : 2109
<kinja-sheep> What's the recommended packages that will allow you to connect to your machine (using no-dyns + and a package that will update the IP address from time to time?)
<root______> harmless and fairly accurate
<Rabbitbunny> kinja-sheep: like... a perl script using LWP on cron?
<pkundu> dusty_: are you running compiz
<pkundu> it eats up a lot of memory and even have leak
<pkundu> dont clean up memory properly
<root______> compiz-fuzzon have leak ?
<pkundu> thts wat I have experienced
<dusty_> pkundu, no i am not running compiz.
<pkundu> ok
<root______> oaky dokie
<dusty_> echo "`free -m | grep -- '-/+' | cut -c23-33` meg actually used"
<dusty_>     573     meg actually used
<root______> dusty_ yeah
<dusty_> thats a well good command how did you figure that out
<dusty_> and what does it do
<dusty_> heh
<root______> dusty_ it's just some pipes formatting the output of   free -m
<jason_> whoami
<dusty_> very clever
<quibbler> jason_, jason_
<root______> dusty_ the grep selects only the -/+ buffers/cache: line   and the cut selects only the chars between 23 and 33
<dusty_> what do you mean chars 23 - 33 ?
<root______> the echo adds the text to the end.
<Nemes> I cannot find the Xtns menu in GIMP, does it make sense?
<root______> dusty_ yes counting from left to right chars number 23 through 33
<root______> example; echo '1234567' | cut -c2-3
<root______> example; echo '1234567' | cut -c5-7
<root______> get it now? got it now. thanks. welcome.
<root______> :)
<gerryxiao_> hello
<node357> hihi
<gerryxiao_> how to intall flush plugin for konqueror?
<phorensic> whas up folks
<marcino> wow
<marcino> :D
<marcino> hehe
<tof> nop
<tof> tylko tu inglisz
<marcino> aha
<tof> ;]
<root______> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marcino> ale cos malo osob
<Kunalagon> dusty_: just look line: -/+ buffers/cache:
<tof> speak english :P
<yoyit2_> how do i get mp4 files to play?
<root______> dusty_ here i made you a shell script.   http://pastebin.com/f26893b3d
<Killeroid> yoyit2: install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<hateball> !codecs | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Killeroid> !info gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ubottu> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (source: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg): FFmpeg plugin for GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5-1 (intrepid), package size 94 kB, installed size 280 kB
<marcino> I've a problem with watching movie on youtube.pl ---
<marcino> i've got instal flash player but movies still don't run
<marcino> i've ubuntu 8.04
<yoyit2_> ,
<Myrtti> marcino: have you restarted your browser?
<marcino> yes
<yoyit2_> Killeroid: thx.. cuz they all played a few days ago, and now they wont
<quibbler> yoyit2, vlc, mplayer,totem take your pick
<yoyit2_> quibbler: yeah i know.. i use all of them.. and NONE will show video, only audio.. but the other day (and for the last month) they have all played mp4 just fine
<d-b1> hi i have a problem -> i just installed and i'm geting this error "Backends system-tools-backends       invoke-rc.d: initscript sy
<d-b1> bash: Backends: command not found" what do i do ?
<edgy> Hi, scp user@host:file user@host:file don't work, why?
<root______> dusty_
<yoyit2> quibbler: have any ideas why?
<edgy> I mean host1 and host2 are different
<JesperHansen> What's up with the default ubuntu desktop background image in 8.10? It seems... More pointless than usual?
<quibbler> yoyit2, just what hateball suggested check your codecs
<Staale-> I have set logrotate.conf to rotate 8 weekly, and specifically /var/log/auth.log to 26 weeks, but still all log files older than 4 weeks get removed. What am I missing?
<root______> edgy username correct on both ?    write permission on the dest ?    and sshd running on both ?       also use -v (--verbose) might tell you why.
<quibbler> yoyit2, have you installed something lately that could cause a conflict?
<yoyit2> quibbler: how would i go about doing that.. just looking through add/remove?
<yoyit2> quibbler: i had issues installing a dvd rip program (still never worked)
<root______> Staale- not sure.   you did check that they are not just being moved to /var/backup/  didn't you
<Staale-> I have no /var/backup, and /var/backups doesn't contain any auth.log files
<quibbler> yoyit2, did you uninstall the rip progam?
<Staale-> root______:  locate auth.log only finds them in /var/log
<yoyit2> yes.. but i had to change somthing in symnaptic.. and i dont know what i did (some guy told me how to do it on xchat)
<root______> Staale- yes plural.   anyway.   that was my guess.   someone else maybe.
<O__o> how to upgrade VLC in hardy?
<edgy> root______: yes all the info is correct but it asked me for the first server password only and then exit with Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<ubuntu1963UC> to you asked ?
<bony> i tried creating a cd image through jigdo using the local cache but few files are not getting downloaded though they exist in the cache like openoffice etc can any one help me out?
<edgy> root______: it never even asked for host2 password
<ubuntu1963UC> likely not exist in intrepid
<yoyit2> quibbler: i dont think thats the cause ..cuz i played movies after that
<root______> edgy ok.   did you run it with -v prepended ?
<root______> edgy sounds like you need to just ssh into host2 to test the sshd config on that box
<Veid> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on an external USB drive?
<Veid> Or is it just not worth it.
<root______> Veid i have it on a usb stick    does that count ?
<edgy> root______: i did and the config is ok, some one told me now scp cannot do copy remotely using passwords but can do with keys!
<ubuntu1963UC> my usb wireroot______ ?
<quibbler> yoyit2, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437624
<bullgard4> 'ip a' lists for ath0 the property 'link/ether' and for wifi0 the property 'link/ieee802.11'. Where are these properties described, what do they mean?
<Veid> root______, how does it run?
<root______> edgy oh.  if that has changed, i don't know it.  but i'm still using dapper
<ubuntu1963UC> run mysql on a flash disk
<root______> Veid like linux
<Veid> root______, I mean, is it slow.
<ubuntu1963UC> is very slow
<dusty_> Kunalagon, how do i see the -/+ buffers/cache ?
<ubuntu1963UC> see what it says
<root______> Veid no.   but i'm a console user.   p1 is not slow for me.
<dusty_> root______, cool script where can I learn about writing scripts like that ?
<Veid> root______, ok thanks. I think I'll just test it out for myself.
<root______> !cli > dusty_
<ubottu> dusty_, please see my private message
<root______> Veid good call.
<ubuntu1963UC> mating call of the driver it installed
<dusty_> thanks
<edgy> root______: are you sure you can do it with dapper?
<root______> dusty_ heh  ooops  missing one ( in the script i wrote. only in the commented out  "shell way"  of figuring the precentage.  here's a correction. http://pastebin.com/f3b7da80d
<root______> edgy indeed.
<quibbler> O__o, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<edgy> root______: strange!
<yoyit2> is there a way to make all windows transparent?
<edgy> root______: do you have an intrepid box to confirm this bug?
<dusty_> root______, that link talks about general shell useage - im after writing scripts like yours?
<root______> dusty_ that's what you do in a script.  you issue shell commands
<root______> edgy i have a debian lenny box i was just testing and you are right  that doesn't work in newer ssh
<root______> edgy rsync ?
<O__o> quibbler, but that will only install 0.8.6
<paul68> what is the best way to install the black-white_2 icon theme in ubuntu?(first timer on this one)
<O__o> ubuntu hardy repos never update to the latest
<O__o> quibbler, the latest is 9.4
<ubundude> I'm following a guide to configuring LVM and i don't understand why its making 6 LV's instead of the 3 essential plus any extra one might want
<quibbler> O__o, than you will have to compile from source
<root______> dusty_ also if you are serious about "shell scripting"  read (or at least skim)   man bash
<edgy> root______: no I just use scp
<ashvala> hello ppl
<ashvala> Is it possible to install  Compiz fusion on a stockk Xandros eee pc?
<root______> oh. dusty_  /join #bash    and ask about the bash faq    very handy.
<root______> edgy i was suggesting rsync
<quibbler> O__o, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/vlc/0.9.4-1ubuntu1
<ezerhoden> ashvala: this is an ubuntu support channel
<jason_> hey root, can I ask something?
<O__o> quibbler, i am using 8.04
<tof> have u known a webpage with some conky configs ??
<jason_> I am using ubuntu for the first time in my life..
<tof> i need a fresh idea..
<root______> jason_ if you are addressing me.   yes ask.
<ubuntu1963UC> ask me that too
<ashvala> ezerhoden:sry
<O__o> jason_, how was it?
<ashvala> wrong channel :P
<ezerhoden> ashvala: it's ok, just you have a better chance of getting an answer if you ask somewhere more appropriate
<paul68> what is the best way to install the black-white_2 style  icon theme in ubuntu?(first timer on this one) this is their howto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/110774/
<jason_> and i am trying to connect using ssh....but every time I try to connect i got notice reading as follows....connection refused
<root______> jason_ you installed ssh ?
<jason_> i checked sshd_config...and could not find what to do..
<jason_> I think so..
<ubuntu1963UC> you checked their site ?
<root______> jason_ sudo apt-get install ssh    # just to make sure
<jason_> alright..
<O__o> jason_, sudo apt-get install openssh-server in the server
<edgy> root______: rsync cannot do from remote to remot
<root______> O__o ssh depends on that.
<root______> edgy that change to ??   bah.
<root______> edgy i give up.
<jason_> i did what you have told me to do...
<jason_> and seems like ssh is installed fine..
<Keal> how do i get the net and office to work on a mini-dell inspiron?
<dusty_> Anyone that uses virtualbox is there a way to switch installation disks during installation like vmware ?
<root______> jason_ you are not behind a firewall blocking port 22 are you ?
<edgy> root______: normally software changes to better. Now we are going backward!
<root______> edgy i agree.
<Keal> i can't get the internet nor microsoft office to work, they said it was like windows, i had to drop out of two semesters, i bought this computer for college, i wish i never got it
<stdin> jason_: have you installed the ssh server?
<ubundude> following a guide to configuring LVM and i don't understand why its making 6 LV's instead of the 3 essential plus any extra one might want
<stdin> package name openssh-server
<cwillu> edgy, what's the problem?
<jason_> actually..i am trying to connect my Ubuntu from inside of my network..
<root______> edgy ask stdin if he knows a good way.
<root______> stdin i had jason install ssh   yes.
<ubundude> Keal: copy paste for the lose
<O__o> jason_, did u install openssh-server in the server?
<jason_> yes i did..
<Keal> i had to drop out of the spring and summer semesters because of ubuntu!
<Keal> :>
<ubuntu1963UC> do u know if a sound tries to boot and its just like the way i knew you'd really
<ubuntu1963UC> cool stuff happening because it gives you a year of transition time between release and end
<edgy> stdin: scp used to be able to copy from remote to remote now it's not
<edgy> cwillu: ^
<O__o> jason_, try ssh localhost in the server see if u can get in/?
<Keal> naw i am just making fun of an anti-ubuntu article that was most likely satire
<cwillu> edgy, never been able to do that to my knowledge
<root______> stdin if you can reccomend to edgy a good replacement methood for   scp user1@host1:file user2@host2:/path
<stdin> edgy: any error messages?
<root______> stdin or a way to get that to work for him.
<Keal> but seriously, ubuntu doesn't run on my laptop
<cwillu> edgy, (it'd have to copy through your local client anyway, as you can't guarentee that the machines can reach each other just because you can reach both)
<jason_> i can connect localhost
<ezerhoden> Keal: lol
<jason_> i think it works now..
<edgy> cwillu, stdin: root______ confirmed it's working in dapper but not intrepid, the error is permission denied
<root______> jason_ cool.
<El_Santo> uras
<El_Santo> cajetas
<El_Santo> cabeza de pene
<cwillu> edgy, what's the command line you're invoking?
<ezerhoden> Keal: user error :P
<El_Santo> chotos
<El_Santo> qleados
<FloodBot1> El_Santo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<El_Santo> peguense un baño
<El_Santo> sucios de mierda
<Keal> i actually have either xubuntu or debian or gentoo on my other machine or else a double boot of xubuntu and one of the two others
<edgy> cwillu: scp user@host1:file user@host2:file
<jason_> i solved problem...due to you guys...thanks...^^*
<cwillu> edgy, actually, I'm confusing scp with rsync, give me a sec
<Keal> i don't remember because the cpu in it is a screwed up pentium 4 socket 478 with gold pins
<O__o> edgy, what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu1963UC> i'm trying to compile java
<O__o> edgy, copying file with scp?
<Keal> the only reason the machine doesn't run is because they lasered the pins shorter because they were bent and now it is random whether the machine powers up or not
<edgy> O__o: yes from remote to remote
<El_Santo> Pegate a dirty cajetudo excrement bath absorbs penises
<El_Santo> Pegate a dirty cajetudo excrement bath absorbs penises
<El_Santo> Pegate a dirty cajetudo excrement bath absorbs penises
<El_Santo> Pegate a dirty cajetudo excrement bath absorbs penises
<FloodBot1> El_Santo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> edgy, need the command line you're running
<ubuntu1963UC> use a hard link
<stdin> edgy: what's the exact error message?
<Keal> i gave up after 6 months of not being able to power up, then powering up for 3 straight days then being dead again :/
<Keal> but other than that the machine ran fine as long as the cpu was able to power up
<Keal> i think it was a dual boot with xubuntu and either gentoo or debian
<root______> edgy oh. i have passwordless key.  it may be the sshkey password causing the error if you use passwords   i just noticed that from the debian box the verbos output says can't open /dev/tty
 * O__o goes back to watching movie
<Keal> does this channel support xubuntu as well btw?
<shay26> Hello , i installed on my computer Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit , what package do u recommend to install in order to view good flash at firefox mozilla ?
<root______> edgy when it's asking for the "second" host password.
<ubundude> i don't understand why this guide is making 6 LV's instead of the 3 essential plus any extra one might want in LVM
<edgy> root______: it's not asking me for the second host password at all
<cwillu> shay26, the normal flash plugin from the repo will work fine
<Keal> is there a ubuntu like xubuntu that uses either gnome or kde by default instead of xwindows?
<cwillu> shay26, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will install that and a bunch of other useful stuff automatically
<jason_> too many things to learn for me to use ubuntu.....
<jason_> frustrated......for now..
<edgy> shay26: I think there is now a 64-bit flash available
<cwillu> Keal, um, ubuntu?
<Keal> i want to use ubuntu with gnome or kde because x isn't compatible with this laptop
<cwillu> shay26, edgy, flash 10 (with 64bit support) is in the repository
<petski> Keal: ubuntu used Gnome, kubuntu used KDE
<woden> How do I mount an ISO file?
<edgy> woden: mount -o loop file.iso folder
<Keal> also what does it mean when xubuntu boots at the wrong aspect ratio in sepiatone?
<woden> edgy: I get an error mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<Keal> sorry unbuntu not xubuntu
<ubundude> i don't understand why this guide is making 6 LV's instead of the 3 essential plus any extra one might want in LVM
<cwillu> ubundude, -> #lvm
<Keal> on this laptop unbuntu boots in sepiatone in a vertically squished aspect ratio
<edgy> woden: run it as sudo, you should have /dev/loop0
<stdin> edgy: scp me@host1:/file me@host2:/file works fine for me, what's the exact error you get?
<woden> edgy:  Apparently I don't
<Keal> also almost no modules are able to initialize when i use the live cd
<jason_> thanks very much guys and hope u have good day......bye...^^*
<quibbler> O__o, look here: http://yabblog.com/2008/09/16/updating-vlc-to-092-for-ubuntu-users/
<JesperHansen> If I have the (daily) live cd on an boot USB (and working). Where on the "CD" do I find the .deb  packages?
<cwillu> edgy, make sure you're including the username on the target host, else you'll probably be trying to log in as root
<oCean_> woden: does "lsmod |grep loop" output anything?
<edgy> cwillu: did it ask you for two passwords?
<ubundude> cwillu: #lvm is very unactive and right now i'm using the LVM manager built into the alternate install disk so its ubuntu related and i'm just trying to get any help i can
<cwillu> edgy, I just scp'd remotely from my laptop to my server
<Keal> this is actually a police model laptop
<cwillu> edgy, scp cwillu-acer.local:test cwillu@nokia.cwillu.com:
<cwillu> ed_, scp cwillu-acer.local:test nokia.cwillu.com: just gave me an error
<Keal> i can't get anything other than vista, 98dn, and xpsp2/3 to run on it
<AlexD73> 1	hi all, i would like install openoffice 3 on amd64 and hardy heron...my question is: I need install sun jre? i must unistall openoffice 2.4 first? PS: i can't upgrade intrepid because there is an official bug on x64 machine during installation.I've found this repository: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org
<Keal> 98se doesn't work, theoretically 98dn would
<cwillu> ubundude, give me 15 minutes and I'll help you
<cwillu> just finishing some stuff up
<ubundude> cwillu: sweet thankyou
<cwillu> edgy, ubuntu server?
<edgy> cwillu: the problem is when you try it from remote to remote not from local to remote
<cwillu> edgy, did you read what I just wrote?
<cwillu> edgy, it _was_ remote to remote
<Keal> how do i get ubuntu to run on a police model laptop?
<edgy> cwillu: ah! the client is ubuntu but the servers are redhat
<Keal> it seems none of the police model drivers exist for linux
<Keal> er... as .deb rather
<cwillu> edgy, make sure you're including the username on the second hostname
<cwillu> don't count on it using the obvious choice
<JesperHansen> Keal: police as in "I arrest you" police?
<root______> edgy success.    mc can do it remote to remote.
<cwillu> root______, so can scp :p
<Keal> JesperHansen what other kind is there?
<root______> cwillu not when your sshkeys have passowrds i think
<JesperHansen> Keal: just wondering what makes police laptop models "special"
<kattollikisd> hello there, I would like to record a Fm Radio of the Rhythmbox but I don't know how to do it, can someone help me out pleases?
<cwillu> root______, the remote machine needs to be able to log in, etc, and you need to specify user names
<cwillu> root______, re: keys, it may just be looking for an ssh-agent
<Keal> i can broadcast on police frequencies up to 5 to 20 miles away assuming good conditions and the correct .deb
<edgy> cwillu: I now tried it between two ubuntu servers and still same problem. I put usernames and password properly!
<brie> hello?
<oCean_> !hi | brie
<ubottu> brie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AlexD73> 1	hi all, i would like install openoffice 3 on amd64 and hardy heron...my question is: I need install sun jre? i must unistall openoffice 2.4 first? PS: i can't upgrade intrepid because there is an official bug on x64 machine during installation.I've found this repository: http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org (it's right?)
<brie> i need some help! n))b i know
<brie> N00b
<edgy> cwillu: are you asked for password twice? I only asked for password for the first host
<root______> cwillu the error is can't access /dev/tty on the second remote box when it should be asking for the password for the sshkey   it just errors out.
<Kunalagon> http://www.shipmentoffail.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/police-laptop.jpg   Keal
<Keal> i need the .deb for the triple-trunker in this laptop
<root______> cwillu i tried it both ways   host1 to host2  and host2 to host1
<Keal> it is part of the mobo
<root______> but using mc works flawlessly
<brie> my BF has a mac, so how can i see his webcam on ubuntu?
<cwillu> root______, you wouldn't be using the keys from the remote box, you should be using a ssh-agent I believe
<cwillu> RoosterJuice, so that the remote box is forwarding key challenges to your root box
<Keal> this laptop has a emergency/police frequency 2-way triple-trunker built into the motherboard
<oCean_> !webcam | brie
<ubottu> brie: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cwillu> ubundude, what guide are you reading?
<industrial_> hi
<Keal> i need the .deb for it
<ubundude> cwillu: 1 sec
<oCean_> !hi | industrial_
<ubottu> industrial_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<industrial_> hi thk
<ubundude> cwillu: http://linuxbsdos.com/2008/11/11/lvm-configuration-in-ubuntu-810/4/
<industrial_> is first time
<edgy> cwillu: are you using keys or passwords?
<industrial_> italiani?
<oCean_> industrial_: no problem. If you searching support in italian join #ubuntu-it
<ubundude> cwillu: thats the 4th page but also the first time he mentions all the extra partitions
<oCean_> !it | industrial_
<ubottu> industrial_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Prisla-Chan> Ohayo!
<industrial_> ok
<shams> hi there
<brie> will the integrated mac cam work??
<Prisla-Chan> alguem ai fala portugues?
<edgy> root______: I get lost and now understands nothing. if you managed to summarize the situation please do,
<cwillu> ubundude, keys
<oCean_> !pt | Prisla-Chan
<ubottu> Prisla-Chan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Prisla-Chan> ok! :D
<oCean_> shams: welcome to #ubuntu, if your looking for support in russian, join channel #ubuntu-ru
<ubundude> cwillu: keys?
<Prisla-Chan> bye bye guys :)
<cwillu> ubundude, so that you can put each of those folders into a different partition, and handle their fs's seperately
<cwillu> ubundude, it's a fairly standard approach, although overkill imo :p
<shams> could you help me plz. i can't install driver to my usb tv tuner aver volar ax on ubuntu, cause there is no support on avermedia
<Keal> yo holmes whadup dis shiznik gots da ebonics chan?
<Keal> :P
<cwillu> ubundude, sorry, wrong user :p
<cwillu> edgy, keys
<edgy> cwillu: aha! the problem is when  you use passwords
<ubundude> cwillu: i was thinking i could just do the main three "/, swap, /home" and then add ones specifically for like "storage" and such. does that make sense?
<nibsa1242b> my Firefox crashed and took pulse audio down with it, how do I restart pulse?
<cwillu> ubundude, probably fair enough
<oCean_> !hcl | shams
<ubottu> shams: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, pulseaudio -D
<cwillu> edgy, ah, k
<cwillu> edgy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/36907
<cwillu> edgy, status: won't fix, read the bug for the rational
<nibsa1242b> cwillu: Failed to find orginial dlopen loader; daemon startup failed
<Keal> !sed | Keal
<ubottu> Keal, please see my private message
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, ps aux|grep pulseaudio
<ubundude> cwillu: though if i name one "storage" that would just be the description and not the drive name or would it
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, verify it's not still running (in a broken state?)
<ubundude> cwillu: i'm used to windows drive letters...
<cwillu> ubundude, it's just the lv name, says nothing about where you mount it, or what you use it for
<brie> im really new at this...how do i make it so i can just SEE his mac buitl in webcam?
<brie> i have vlc....
<ubundude> cwillu: awesome, thanks for the help, i should be fine from here on out
<nibsa1242b> cwillu: looks like its still running, which is odd... I did a sudo killall pulseaudio, and a pulseaudio -k before I asked how to restart it
<cwillu> edgy, the problem being that you can accidently expose your password to machines you didn't intend it to
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, "killall -KILL pulseaudio"
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, try that
<shams> <ubottu> ок i'll try thks
<cwillu> ubundude, :p
<nibsa1242b> cwillu: that killed it
<cwillu> edgy, really, ssh password login should be disabled by default anyway :p
<Slart> Hey, I'm having problems pairing devices (bluetooth) with ubuntu 8.10 64-bit. It worked nicely in Hardy but it just silently fails with intrepid.. someone mentioned that switching to a bluetooth 2.0 adapter might help and I just thought I'd check if anyone else has bluetooth working before I go and get one
<alpaka> The Tajiki keyboard layout has two different letters on one key, how do I enter the 2nd letter?
<cwillu> edgy, it's just asking for trouble (installing openssh-server immediately exposes user accounts, you can't have any weak passwords at all, without having to further configure openssh)
<nibsa1242b> cwillu: that and pulseaudio -D worked to bring my sound back up... thanks so much!
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, np
<edgy> cwillu: thanks a lot for this nice explanation and the bug report
<hateball> brie: how do you mean SEE it? over some chat protocol?
<edgy> cwillu: but I don't understand why you think password login is risky
<edgy> cwillu: and should be disabled
<cwillu> edgy, it's not risky for people who use strong passwords
<brie> ahh! why cant i make this work?
<edgy> cwillu: ah
<cwillu> edgy, but that's not everyone
<brie> i just wanna see a mac webcam
<sarmisak> cwillu: you can disable ssh logins easily
<cwillu> edgy, more importantly, the usual ubuntu login isn't terribly security critical, as there's no remote services that are enabled by default
<sarmisak> cwillu: actually why should you install any ssh server on a desktop machine?
<cwillu> sarmisak, I prefer sftp over samba
<cwillu> remote access to files, mostly
<cwillu> sftp:// in nautilus is a wonderful thing :p
<sarmisak> cwillu: I use nfs for it ;) much faster in my experience
<oCean_> !enter | cwillu
<ubottu> cwillu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> sarmisak: and of course.. for those times when everything just freezes.. usually you can connect usign ssh and kill whatever is behaving badly =)
<edgy> cwillu: thx again. I appreicate your help very much. thanks root______ and the others too
<Keal> how do i install ubuntu on a machine with only 16kb or ram?
<cwillu> sarmisak, edgy, it's more that installing a single package (...-server) can easily cause a broader security exposure than expected
<Slart> Keal: you don't.. that's an awful small amount of ram
<Keal> it is a PET4026-N
<Keal> it is a PET4016-N *
<Keal> i wondered if there was an ubuntu that small
<Slart> Keal: it could be a small spanish car for all ubuntu cares.. 16 kb of memory won't let you do anything
<sarmisak> Slart: ctrl+alt+f1, the old friendly terminal window ;)
<Keal> are you sure?
<cwillu> oCean_, I was replying in different conversations.  A single line for all three would have been inappropriate
<Keal> because the original version of x only used 2kb of machine code
<cwillu> oCean_, or at least, I thought I was :p
<Slart> sarmisak: oh.. does that work these days? my nvidia drivers used to mess that up but perhaps it's fixed now
<cwillu> Keal, linux was written originally to take advantage of the abilities of a 386, a system noted for being able to use more than 640k on a pc :p
<Slart> Keal: I think the system requirements for any ubuntu these days are more in the range of 64 MB or more
<cwillu> Keal, a 16kb system is a different problem
<sarmisak> Slart: it had major problems with my old ATI card connected through DVI, but now its gone.
<Keal> anyone want to hop on a retro project of mine to make a unix that runs in 16kb?
<cwillu> Slart, it's worked for me for the last couple releases, presuming you're running a recent'ish driver
<sarmisak> Slart: nvidia is a better choice in my opinion
<alpaka> on the keyboard what's the "third level modifier"?
<Slart> cwillu, sarmisak: oh.. it works.. how nice =)
<aoupi_> hi, my keyboard 5etting5 are very wrong. keyboard work5 fine in gdm but after 1ogin it'5 1ike the fn key i5 5tuck. If I ho1d the fn key down i can type mo5t 1etter5. i5 there 5ome config fi1e5 i can de1ete to fix thi5?
<brie> can anyone help? i need to see i man integrated webcam on ubutu
<cwillu> aoupi_, find the numberlock key, and hit that and fn- at the same time
<Slart> aoupi_: laptop?
<oCean_> cwillu: np, I haven't had enough coffee yet, and it seemed a lot of lines. Sometimes I think, who am I to judge, let the floodbots sort'em out! :)
<brie> yeeah
<aoupi_>  Slart ye5
<Slart> alpaka: hmm.. one of the windows keys?
<Keal> Slart how many ctrl, alt, shift, numpad keys do you have?
<Slart> aoupi_: sounds like you've got numpad enabled
<aoupi_> cwillu: :D awesome
<Keal> also do you have 2 windows keys or 1?
<Keal> Slart*
<alpaka> Slart: thank you
<aoupi_> Slart: yea, now it's fixed :)
<aoupi_> cwillu: thanks!
<cwillu> Slart, Keal, aoupi_, why ask for more info when you can just guess right the first time? :p
<Keal> this problem often happens on laptops that don't have both left and right of all keys
<Keal> Slart*
<root______> well i'm totally at a loss,  i have a user account that i can not ssh into, and the username is in the  AllowUsers  line of /etc/ssh/sshd_config  the private and public keys were copied over from one box to the other.   the ownership and permissions are correct on .ssh and .ssh/*         ?
<Slart> Keal: 2 ctrl, 2 shift, one alt, one altgr, 2 windows keys (with flags), 1 weirdo key with some kind of menu on it
<cwillu> root______, passwd -u <username> on that machine?
<root______> it keeps asking for a password.   and there isn't one.
<cwillu> root______, account might just be locked
<sarmisak> cwillu: S key is on the left of the keyboard, the messages were mixed with 5, it's on the letter I usually
<root______> cwillu of course it's locked
<Keal> where is the 'altgr' located Slart?
<root______> cwillu all accounts are locked on all my boxen.
<Slart> Keal: right side of space
<Keal> is the other alt left side of space Slart?
<cwillu> aoupi_, dvorak, or other non-qwerty layout?
<asadhacker> hi
<aoupi_> cwillu: yea dvorak :)
<cwillu> root______, check /var/log/auth.log on the box
<cwillu> sarmisak, ^^^ I win :p
<Slart> Keal: yes.. (one more question and I'm googling for "keyboard" and sending you the url)
<asadhacker> i have a problame in iptable
<asadhacker> -bash: iptables: command not found
<Keal> Slart: you have "left-ctrl, fn, windows, space, left-alt, menu, right-ctrl" correct?
<sarmisak> cwillu: applause :D
<Keal> erm Slart i mean...
<Keal> Slart: you have "left-ctrl, fn, windows, left-alt, space, alt-gr, menu, right-ctrl" correct?
<asadhacker> no body answer me
<root______> cwillu ah i see it.  the change in  /etc/passwd is not updated.   it's looking for a non-existant shell
<Slart> Keal: I have no keys marked fn.. Ctrl Windows Alt Space AltGr Windows WierdMenuKey Ctrl
<Keal> Slart that is a really messsed up layout
<Keal> that layout was only used from 92 thru 96
<Keal> i think if i recall correctly
<Keal> look up your layout by year for ibm keyboards
<Keal> it is either an ibm or memorex layout
<Keal> if i recall correctly
<Slart> Keal: that's the way it came from the store.. here's a pic http://img.hexus.net/v2/gaming/steel/s6g_large_1.jpg
<shams> <oCean_> there is no support of this type of tv tuner. I've tried to install other device of aver, but no solution...any idea, how to get that work?
<Keal> yeah that isn't a 102us keyboard
<Keal> you are using the 102us driver
<Slart> Keal: nope
<Keal> you are either using the 102us or the 135us driver
<Keal> i forgot what the actual number of keys is for the '135' us tho
<Keal> you want to use a british driver
<Slart> Keal: and googling for "keyboard" and looking at the pictures they all use the same layout as I have..
<Slart> Keal: and I lied a bit.. my keyboard doesn't look exactly like that.. it's a swedish keyboard
<oCean_> shams: If there is no support.. that's about it. You can try to get it to work, sure, but it might take a long time before you find anyone that has a working configuration.
<Keal> the tilda key is missing and it has a british pound sterling instead of a $
<Keal> it has 3 alternate keys instead of tilda
<Keal> in te upper left below esc
<Keal> in the* Slart
<Keal> also it has a different bottom row layout
<Keal> alt gr could mean grave
<shams> <oCean_> thks
<Keal> Slart
<root_____> hmmm no joy.
<Keal> ` <- is a grave, this is the tilda -> ~ they are the regular and shifted versions of the upper left key below esc
<Slart> Keal: are you going somewhere with this?
<root_____> i seem to have somewhere disarmed one account in sshd on three boxes   ;/
<Keal> also the 3 keys in the row that notches into the carriage return / enter key are wrong, Slart
<Keal> they are supposed to be ;: '" and the third key on the right isn't even supposed to be there
<Keal> the numeric row should be: `~ 1! 2@ 3# 4$ 5% 6^ 7& 8* 9( 0) -_ =+
<Keal> Slart
<Keal> also Slart, your numpad lacks a = key
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> Keal: is this going to end up in a question about ubuntu? if not I'm going to have to ask you to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gmathews> How do i know which servers my Ubuntu downloads from?
<Slart> gmathews: you mean updates?
<BombeNissen> Anyone got experience iwth Logwatch ? Need to grab data from it from a shutdown sequence...
<Keal> Slart don't bait people about bogus keyboard layouts if you don't want help then :/ if you don't actually want the .deb for ubuntu for it
<yeniklasorr> How can I change my locale time with ssh ?
<BombeNissen> On your ssh connection ?
<yeniklasorr> yes
<BombeNissen> date should do it
<BombeNissen> ehem..
<yeniklasorr> says operation not permited
<com-5> lia
<coobe> hello
<coobe> i need some help with octave :(
<Slart> Keal: I promise I won't.. I'll be on my best behaviour
<edmondscommerce> hey all
<edmondscommerce> just wondering what FTP programme you guys are using?
<Keal> Slart i was going to tell you the last key you need to modify in order to making a working .deb for ubuntu for your keyboard but apparently you are just a troll
<coobe> can someone tell me why i cant type an exponent in octave ?
<Slart> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<BombeNissen> Any of you got experince with getting system logs running for the shutdown/boot process ?
<edgy> Hi, if I used dsa instead of rsa for ssh is the connection still encrypted?
<cwillu> yes
<ubundude> cwillu: you still here?
<cwillu> kinda
<Slart> edmondscommerce: myself I use gFTP
<edmondscommerce> gftp just bugs me
<edmondscommerce> trying filezilla which seems nice but not stable :-(
<Slart> Keal: yes.. I'm so sorry for my trollish ways.. I'll go to bed without dessert tonight.. now can we just not continue this discussion?
<Slart> coobe: does octave use ^ or ** for exponents?
<christheferal_> hello?
<christheferal_> can somebody help me with flash player?
<christheferal_> kinda new to ubuntu :-s
<mclure> how do I enable spell checking in abiword? what is rekommended? myspell? what is the best spell checker?
<Slart> !flash | christheferal_
<ubottu> christheferal_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<christheferal_> I need to install flash player for ubuntu amd64
<Slart> christheferal_: same procedure
<christheferal_> ah k
<christheferal_> thanks :)
<christheferal_> brb
<ubundude> cwillu: trying to figure out what mount point i need to set my other partitions to
<Slart> christheferal_: you installit from the repos.. the package is called flashplugin-nonfree if I remember correctly
<treac> any folks here from the doc team?
<ubundude> cwillu: such as my "Windows XP" partition or "storage" partition
<nell> hi..anyone know to disable dsl connection/pppoe in ubuntu hardy, and connect using cable from router?
<christheferal_> slart: im in terminal now downloading it
<cwillu> ubundude, generally in /media unless you have a particular purpose that a standard folder already exists for
<cwillu> ubundude, /media/windows
<cwillu> etc
<Slart> christheferal_: don't forget to restart firefox
<Myrtti> treac: #ubuntu-doc
<ubundude> cwillu: so they go -in- the mount points?
<christheferal_> opening firefox again
<treac> cheers myrtti; none there at the moment.
<treac> not mythtv doc guys anyhow
<christheferal_> ack
<christheferal_> there is no "You don't have flash enabled" error on youtube, just no video
<ubundude> cwillu: i'm trying to choose which of these options to set each of my non-LVM related partitions to
<ubundude> http://linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntulvm/modifylv/modifylv4.png
<Slart> christheferal_: hmmm... no error messages when you installed it?
<christheferal_> nope
<christheferal_> dont think so
<christheferal_> hold on
<nell> hi..anyone know how to disable dsl and connect from cccable like normal??
<Slart> christheferal_: and you don't have noscript/adblock/flashblock or such hiding it?
<christheferal_> can't see any errors
<cwillu> ubundude, look up the debian policy guide, the section on the folder structure, it's good information
<christheferal_> nope, don't have any extensions installed
<christheferal_> let me double check though
<Slart> christheferal_: and you're using the latest ubuntu? 8.10?
<ubundude> cwillu: where do i find that?
<christheferal_> slart: yes
<cwillu> google
<cwillu> don't have the link handy
<nell> christheferal_:what i do was download flash plugin from adobe n installed from terminal
<Slart> christheferal_: and you didn't forget one firefox window somewhere? try running pkill firefox in a terminal to kill any processes left behind
<xiroV> Hi all.. I just installed 8.10, and I got problems with making my Graphics driver work.. I have a nvidia 7000m, and apparently it's set as "supported" in both nvidia-glx-177 and nvidia-glx-180, but they doesn't work?
<cwillu> xiroV, define 'doesn't work'
<christheferal_> nell: they don't offer AMD64 support for flash
<christheferal_> slart: I'll try that, hold on
<Slart> christheferal_: actually there is the flash 10 beta for 64bit.. but you'll have to go to Adobe labs and download it from there
<christheferal_> slart: restarted firefox, still isn't working.
<nell> oh..i don't know then
<christheferal_> slart: should I uninstall it and go to adobe labs?
<xiroV> cwillu, well.. they act like nothing happened.. I download and install with synaptic, and when thats done, i restarted, just in case it needed that. And then it just booted up as usually.. i don't see any change at all.. and besides i still only got the 800x600 as the highest resolution.
<christheferal_> nell: thanks anyway
<Keal> Slart christheferal_ why are you talking about not being able to find something there is no indication of running in the first place?
<Slart> christheferal_: nah, using the repos is easier.. you'll get updated versions automatically and so on
<edgy> cwillu: then why all the info in google for dsa says there is no encryption in it!
<christheferal_> slart: okay, I'm very new to ubuntu, I don't understand how to do this xD
<edgy> cwillu: as if rsa for signing and encryption but dsa for signing only. this is what I, at least, understood
<ubundude> cwillu: if i said i wanted to use an LVM partition for installing windows XP what would i set this screen to for that partition
<ubundude> http://linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntulvm/modifylv/modifylv3.png
<cwillu> edgy, dsa is a signature algorithm, used to authenticate to ssh.  Encryption happens using symmetric key encryption negotiated afterwards
<Keal> Slart christheferal_ stop talking about not being able to find a process that doesn't exist and there is no evidence at all it does anyways
<xiroV> cwillu, besides, the last time i tried to get one of the drivers, it said there was a error installing the package..
<cwillu> ubundude, you can't install windows on lvm, windows doesn't have an lvm driver that I know of
<nell> anyone know to to disable dsl/pppoe?
<christheferal_> slart: huh??!
<Slart> christheferal_: when you install software from the repositories (that is using apt-get, synaptic or Add/Remove) you can update that software very easily.. and also it's checked to work with your version of ubuntu
<Slart> christheferal_: ignore Keal
<jarco> is compiz also available for kde?
<Slart> !ops | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubundude> cwillu: i thought i could use an LVM'd drive like a regular partitioned hdd.........
<cwillu> ubundude, for os's that support it yes.  It's a wonderful thing for servers, for instance
<christheferal_> okay, I am TOTALLY lost
<Keal> Slart stop flooding
<cwillu> ubundude, and the day microsoft writes a compatible lvm driver, you'll be able to use it with windows too :p
<edgy> cwk
<Myrtti> Keal: do you have Ubuntu support problem?
<edgy> cwk
<elkbuntu> Keal, please behave
<Slart> christheferal_: when you install it in some other way you'll have to check for updates and such yourself.. so we recommend using the repositories unless you have a special reason
<edgy> cwillu: and this encryption is not part of dsa, unlike rsa, right?
<Keal> Slart keeps baiting the channel and causing massive walls of text
<jarco> is compiz also available for kde?
<christheferal_> slart: okay, so to get the beta of the 64-bit version for ubuntu, how should I go about it?
<ubundude> cwillu: but you can even change the file system to fat32, only linux OS's can exist on an LVM hdd?
<bazhang> Keal, please stop
<cwillu> edgy, rsa isn't doing the encryption for the session either
<rn0308982> i dont see "massive walls of text" here
<elkbuntu> Keal, you are the problem, not Slart
<christheferal_> thats what I was thinking lol
<Slart> christheferal_: first, uninstall the flashplugin you just installed.. run "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<cwillu> edgy, public key encryption is really really slow.  You only use it to exchange the private keys needed to use symmetric encryption, which is way way faster
<ubuntu> -
<christheferal_> Slart: okay, done
<cwillu> ubundude, indeed, but that doesn't mean windows can read them.  lvm is kind of a 'meta' fs type
<Slart> christheferal_: then you download a file from adobe labs, hang on.. I'll get the url for you
<xiroV> any guesses about what could be wrong with my graphic card/driver?
<christheferal_> Slart: thanks :)
<balle_> hey all, the wireless network icon is a bit strange for me, i recently reinstalled and upgradet to inrepid and i can no longer chose a wireless network i want to connect to, does anybody have a solution to this problem?
<balle_> it says device unmanaged
<Keal> what is there other than gnome / kde / x for ubuntu as an interface .deb ?
<Myrtti> Keal: huh?
<ubundude> cwillu: wow, i don't know where to go from here then...........
<rn0308982> nUbuntu is what i use
<balle_> Keal: Myth i think is other than those you mentioned
<cwillu> Keal, 'xfce' isn't x, x is used by all of them :p
<Slart> christheferal_: here it is http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<cwillu> ubundude, what do you need to do?
<jarco> Keal basicly u can use them all
<cwillu> ubundude, linux isn't the only os that supports it, but windows isn't one of the other ones that do ;p
<Keal> balle_ i thought myth was a 3d accellerator lib not an api?
<rn0308982> keal, nubuntu uses flux
<jarco> there are more in the repos then this
<balle_> Keal Mythbuntu
<cwillu> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cwillu> bah
<christheferal_> Slart: okay, downloaded it
<balle_> Keal: http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<ubundude> cwillu: honestly i wanted to have partitions like the following
<Slart> christheferal_: it's an archive.. unpack it and you will find one or two files.. right?
<christheferal_> Slart: one file
<root_____> ok after several changes made and testing ubuntu dapper and debian lenny    scp user1@host1:file user2@host2:path    will work with passwordless public keys   but not with password protected public keys.
<ubundude> cwillu: Ubuntu, Experimental, Windows XP and Storage
<christheferal_> Slart: libflashplayer.so
<Keal> wait, is this mythtv for ubuntu or myth3d for ubuntu?
<rn0308982> http://www.nubuntu.org
<balle_> hey all, the wireless network icon is a bit strange for me, i recently reinstalled and upgradet to inrepid and i can no longer chose a wireless network i want to connect to, and on the wireless it says device unmanaged, anybody got a possible solution for this one?
<root_____> not sure if anyone still interested in that tho
<cwillu> ubundude, okay, so make 4 normal partitions
<Slart> christheferal_: ok, put that file into the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cwillu> ubundude, you don't need lvm to do that
<tom_eats_lives> anyone mange to get ubuntu working on an " asus eee top" ?
<Keal> ... balle_
<edgy> cwillu: when I read the two articles about rsa and dsa in wikipedia for example, encryption is mentioned in rsa entry with details but for dsa entry no encryption is mentioned at all. this confused me, so now you are saying rsa and dsa are only for signing then ... still confused ;)
<christheferal_> Slart: k, newb question, where do I find that folder xD
<Slart> christheferal_: that is the .mozilla folder in your home folder.. it might be hidden if you're using Nautilus.. press ctrl+H to see hidden folders
<ubundude> cwillu: the idea of resizing any of those was the solution to guessing how much i would need or not need
<Keal> balle_ is this mythtv for ubuntu or myth3d for ubuntu?
<Slart> christheferal_: ~ = your home folder
<cwillu> edgy, they're only used for authentication in ssh
<Slart> christheferal_: ie /home/christheferal or whatever your username is
<christheferal_> Slart: that's what I thought, wasn't showing
<christheferal_> Slart: got it now
<cwillu> ubundude, gparted should be able to handle what you need
<cwillu> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cwillu> ubundude, it's also on the ubuntu live/install cd
<edgy> cwillu: and what's used for encryption in the connection?
<Slart> christheferal_: then try to restart firefox and see if youtube works
<balle_> Keal: well it is like xubuntu but with the mythTV thing i guess...
<christheferal_> Slart: .mozilla/extensions? I can't find a plugins folder
<cwillu> edgy, man ssh, then type:  /encrypt<enter> and use n and N to skip forward and back
<Slart> christheferal_: then try creating it , "mkdir plugins" in a terminal
<christheferal_> Slart: k, restarting ff
<ubundude> cwillu: i mean resizing partions down the road after i already have everything set up and OSes installed
<root_____> edgy <root_____> ok after several changes made and testing ubuntu dapper and debian lenny    scp user1@host1:file user2@host2:path    will work with passwordless public keys   but not with password protected public keys. <root_____> not sure if anyone still interested in that tho
<cwillu> ubundude, gparted can resize stuff :p
<christheferal_> Slart: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Slart> christheferal_: ok.. go to Tools, Add-ons in firefox.. look at the "plugins" tab
<root_____> edgy i don't like passwordless public sshkeys   but it does work that way
<christheferal_> Slart: oh, maybe its not enabled
<ubundude> cwillu: so much effort for nothing.........
<christheferal_> Slart: I see many plugins, I see Shockwave Flash, but its 9.0, not 10 beta
<Keal> so in otherwords, balle_, mythbuntu lacks everything that makes it ubuntu and it is just bare debian with mythtv installed?
<edgy> cwillu: thanks I will read that.
 * root_____ isn't sure that the password on an sshkey really adds any seurity really    if they have your key, they can john the password out of it...
<jron> has anyone reporting random corrupting of files in jaunty?
<Slart> christheferal_: ah.. open a terminal and run this "sudo updatedb; locate libflashplayer.so"
<Slart> christheferal_: it will give you a list of filenames after a while.. it might take a minute or so though
<christheferal_> Slart: k
<jrib> !jaunty | jron
<ubottu> jron: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<christheferal_> Slart: yup, got some
<edgy> root_____: here you mean my client public key is distributed to host1 and host2 or do you mean host1 and host2 keys?
<Slart> christheferal_: are they npwrapper.libflashplayer.so ? or just libflashplayer.so?
<Slart> christheferal_: could you pastebin those lines?
<Slart> !pastebin | christheferal_
<ubottu> christheferal_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<root_____> edgy your public key distributed
<christheferal_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110800/
<Zer0_E1ement>  test
<Samus_Aran> hello.  there is a text-mode game I like to play, ADOM, which displays colours incorrectly on Ubuntu.  I have played it on a half dozen other distros without issue.  this is on real TTY, not an X terminal.  any suggestions ?
<Slart> christheferal_: hmmm.. same output as I get on my system..
<root_____> edgy if you run ssh-keygen then copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa  to the remote  ~/.ssh/known_hosts     you know all about that though i'm sure.
<christheferal_> Slart: what does this mean?
<allquixotic> Hi, is it possible to install packages from apt onto a running LiveCD?
<naguri> "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051902&highlight=remastersys" please check this
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo lspci -vv; 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01); Subsystem: Phillips Components Unknown device 8331; ' What does 'Subsystem' mean here?
<edgy> root_____: known_hosts or authorized_keys?
<root_____> allquixotic  Y  sure it is.
<Samus_Aran> only some of the 16 colours display correctly when I run the game on Ubuntu.  it has been this way on Ubuntu since I started with it on 6.10.  the problem exists on several installed copies of Ubuntu.
<root_____> edgy see you know when i typo
<root_____> :)
<root_____> edgy yes authorized_keys    it was a botched cp/paste
<edgy> root_____: thanks a lot for all the  help really
<jarco> is ubuntu 8.10 using the same sound as ubuntu 8.04? I mean also and pulseaudio ?
<Keal> Samus_Aran use a different 16color mask set
<Slart> christheferal_: the locate command searches your system for files with a certain name.. I was wondering if there was another flash-plugin somewhere interfering
<Samus_Aran> problem exists on 32bit and 64bit.  I am not sure what Ubuntu is doing to the text mode colours
<christheferal_> Slart: I see
<Keal> Samus_Aran ask about how to change the masks for 4bit color
<Samus_Aran> Keal: can you explain what that means ?
<hajar> hi .. system freezes when I work for a long time and after a while it displays a black screen with message ( run internal boot) , can anyone help me?
<root_____> edgy as far as i can tell  the second host is somehow unable to prompt for a password for the sshkey   not sure why. but it looks like a bug.
<Samus_Aran> Keal: ask who or what about how to change the masks for 4bit color ?
<bazhang> Samus_Aran, please ignore everything he said
<Slart> christheferal_: let's try this "sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so"
<christheferal_> Slart: done
<Slart> christheferal_: and then this "sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so"
<Slart> christheferal_: now restart firefox and try again
<naguri> "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051902&highlight=remastersys" please check this
<christheferal_> Slart: k
<christheferal_> Slart: YAY! I see a new plugin
<christheferal_> Slart: Noo! it doesn't work :(
<gmathews> Hi, any decent .nfo viewers for Ubuntu?
<rofl> vim
<silv3r_m001> ho do i add dns server from konsole ?
<D--2> gmathews: less, vi, vim, gedit, mousepad
<silv3r_m001> how*
<Slart> christheferal_: hmm.. still doesn't show you anything?
<Slart> christheferal_: but you do see the flashplugin 10 beta now?
<root_____> cat even
<Samus_Aran> gmathews: Wine + Damn NFO Viewer
<christheferal_> Slart: well, there is no player appearing, but there is no "No flash player error"
<D--2> more
<christheferal_> Slart: correct
<root_____> d--2 he said decent   more is disqualified.
<D--2> :(
<paul68> hi how do I install the gtk+theme engine in ubuntu?
<Slart> christheferal_: what about some other flash sites?
<Slart> christheferal_: or try this.. close firefox.. then start it from a terminal.. that way you'll see any output from firefox
<D--2> oh yeah, you can use your browser as an NFO viewer if you rename it to .txt :P
<christheferal_> Slart: no other sites are working either
<christheferal_> Slart: do I type start firefox?
<Samus_Aran> D--2: NFO viewers need to use a font in a particular character encoding which the browser will not normally do
<root_____> D--2 yup   i was waiting for you to name "most"  ;/
<Slart> christheferal_: just "firefox" will do
<christheferal_> Slart: dk
<gmathews> Samus_Aran: Isn't there a native one for Ubuntu?
<christheferal_> Slart: loaded
<Samus_Aran> gmathews: I haven't ever found a native GNU/Linux NFO viewer.  the last time I looked was a couple years ago, there may be a new project since I looked.  I looked quite extensively at the time
<Slart> christheferal_: now go to youtube and watch the terminal window for any errors or such
<Samus_Aran> gmathews: Damn NFO Viewer works near-perfectly in Wine, so it's no biggie.  and you can easily set it up in any file manager to load when you click on an NFO file
<christheferal_> terminal hasn't changed
<christheferal_> slart: no errors
<Gautam> how to install the quick heal anti virus
<Slart> christheferal_: and still no youtube video
<paul68> hi how do I install the gtk+theme engine in ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> rofl, D--2: clearly if you are recommending Vim or less for viewing NFO files, then you don't know anything about what NFO files are
<christheferal_> slart: no youtube videos
<gmathews> Samus_Aran: http://home.gna.org/nfoview/
<gmathews> Samus_Aran: Using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83499 as the guide to get it work
<root_____> Gautam package manager ?
<Samus_Aran> rofl, D--2: NFO files need to use the same character set as what was in DOS by default
<root_____> Gautam what is it for ?
<Samus_Aran> gmathews: I will take a look, thank you.
<root_____> Samus_Aran    LC_ALL=C less file.nfo
<Gautam> this is use for virus
<Slart> christheferal_: hmm.. just thought of something.. close firefox.. then run this "ps -A | grep -i flash"
<Slart> christheferal_: do you get any output from that?
<Gautam> virus is success or not in ubuntu
<christheferal_> slart: no output
<bazhang> Gautam, no need
<Slart> christheferal_: or "ps -A | grep -i firefox"
<root_____> Gautam i kinda figured that from the name.   i meant are you wanting to scan emails with it or   debug a windows partition   or ???
<Samus_Aran> root_____: that will not display the NFO file in cp437 encoding
<paul68> how do I install the gtk+theme engine in ubuntu?
<root_____> Samus_Aran are you sure ?
<christheferal_> slart: 11680 ?   00:00:17 firefox
<Slart> christheferal_: even when firefox is closed?
<Samus_Aran> root_____: I have seen no X or console terminals capable of properly displaying cp437 characters -- so yes, as far as I know
<christheferal_> slart: oh, that was with firefox closed
<Samus_Aran> paul68: there are many GTK+ theme engines
<christheferal_> slart: open firefox and try?
<Gautam> hi root i want to asked u virus will be create the problem in ubunmtu or not
<Slart> christheferal_: hmm.. try "pkill firefox" and see if it goes away
<bazhang> Gautam, no need
<root_____> Gautam no
<Samus_Aran> paul68: try this: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines
<christheferal_> slart: now there is no output
<root_____> !virus > Gautam
<ubottu> Gautam, please see my private message
<Slart> christheferal_: ok.. give youtube one more try
<Gautam> if we want install than that will work or not
<christheferal_> slart: no video
<bazhang> Gautam, there is no need for antivirus in Ubuntu
<christheferal_> slart: do you want me to tell you all the plugins I see?
<Slart> christheferal_: and Tools, Add-ons, plugins show you're using flash 10 beta?
<Gautam> root what r u want to say
<root_____> Gautam i've been runnning linux for about ten years now and never so much as thought of virii
<christheferal_> slart: yes
<christheferal_> slart: it's enabled
<Slart> christheferal_: and there isn't anything else in the plugins list that sounds like flash? swfdec? gnash?
<root_____> Gautam read the page ubottu linked you   in the other tab ^
<Gautam> please explan virii
<root_____> read the page
<bazhang> Gautam, this is not the place
<Samus_Aran> bazhang: unless you run a web, file or e-mail server and want to check those files/attachments before they are served to Windows users
<paul68> Samus_Aran: already newest installed however I still get the error when selecting the theme I want
<root_____> virii == plural form of word virus
<Samus_Aran> paul68: which theme ?
<bazhang> Gautam, you are safe from virii
<christheferal_> slart: okay, here is what I have: default plugin, demo print plugin, divx web player, quicktime, shockwave flash (9) disabled. shockwave flash (10) enabled.  totem web browser plugin, windows media player
<Gautam> thanks
<Slart> root_____: not really.. viruses is the correct form according to the language-people
<Gautam> how to install php
<Samus_Aran> I used to think the plural of virus was virii, until I actually looked it up one day and found out that it is in fact not virii but viruses.
<paul68> Samus_Aran: this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<root_____> Slart maybe google needs a dictionary
<Boohbah> Samus_Aran: but it is in fact virii
<allquixotic> If I have 4GB of RAM and (running linux-generic kernel) 'free' reports 3GB of RAM, is the other 1GB being used by the kernel? Or is 1GB of my physical RAM not being used by any process?
<Samus_Aran> Boohbah: no, it is not.  look it up in a dictionary  =)
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: if you have more than around 3.5GB of RAM on a 32bit kernel, you need to use PAE
<Slart> Boohbah: just google for "virii".. I think wikipedia has a pretty decent page about it
<jaspion> hi... i don't start fingerprint on my notebook..... somebody help me?
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: the only way to get PAE on Ubuntu 32bit is to either recompile the stock kernels, or use the server kernel package
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: the server kernel package has some other downsides, however (no preempt, a I/O scheduler which is not good for desktop responsiveness, etc.)
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: upgrading to 64bit if possible is a far better solution
<Gautam> root i want asked another thing if any case virus in my pantdrive than virus will not enter my system or not
<Slart> christheferal_: well.. I'm all out of ideas then.. installing from the repos doesn't work, installing manually didn't work.. we've removed all other plugins.. still doesn't work..
<bazhang> Gautam, into ubuntu? no.
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: I was aware of the effects of -server kernel, as well as 64-bit... thanks for info... my question was mainly about what the kernel configs say is the 3G/1G split, i.e. the kernel gets 1GB of address space and userspace gets 3G... I was wondering if it could actually address all 4GB of RAM without HIGHMEM_64G enabled (i.e. PAE)
<Gautam> how to install php
<christheferal_> slart: darn, does this mean I have to go back to vista? :-s *bites nails*
<paul68> Samus_Aran: any thoughts?
<bazhang> Gautam, for a server?
<Veratyr9> i heard the v word
<christheferal_> im sorry
<christheferal_> lol
<Slart> allquixotic: I think the kernel takes what it needs.. if you've got a graphics card with 500MB of memory it needs 500MB address space.. and so on
<Veratyr9> lol
<jaspion> Gautam - apt-get install php5
<Slart> christheferal_: nah.. let's not get drastic =)
<christheferal_> slart: lmao
<root_____> !virus | Gautam have you looked at this?
<ubottu> Gautam have you looked at this?: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: you can't use a full 4GB without PAE.  if I recall correctly, you lose ~800MB of the 4GB
<allquixotic> Slart: my Crestline chipset is on UMA, so it steals 128MB of the 4GB address space... ah... no wonder it can't address the full 4GB with only 32-bit pagetables! :)
<Slart> christheferal_: I might have missed something..
<Boohbah> Slart: wikipedia is made of lies based on half-truths sprinkled with invention
<christheferal_> slart: oh?
<ufa> hello all people
<jaspion> hello ufa
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: Indeed. Too bad. I think I can manage on 64-bit; it's definitely a lot better than it was a few years ago, with beta Flash and Java plugins natively 64-bit..
<ufa> does anyone know if kde4.2 will be released for intrepid?
<root_____> ufa backported probably.
<Gotu> how to install php
<jaspion> Gotu open a terminal
<Gotu> please tell me about proccess
<ufa> root_____ >> thx a bunch
<bazhang> Gotu, someone answered you, please dont ask again
<jaspion> Gotu sudo apt-get install php5
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: I have found almost all the 32bit stuff runs fine without issue out of the box, e.g. Second-Life.  however, I've been having issues with my Flash plugin
<thehook> how may i disable the big blue screen asking for userinput on installation of for example mysql-server (asking for mysql root password) ? anyone that can help me please?
<christheferal_> Samus_Aran I'm trying to get flash player working too xD
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: in Opera it can not load YouTube videos and will often crash if I try to load YouTube videos.  other sites work or not, seemingly at random
<christheferal_> same thing
<root_____> well i'm out.   good day and good luck to your pinguin
<jaspion> Gotu did you known the process?
<paul68> Samus_Aran: this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<christheferal_> with flash 9, flash 10 doesn't load anything for me
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: in Firefox, about half the time when a YouTube video loads, there is no picture, just audio.  reloading sometimes takes 6-7 tries to get a picture, once this happens
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: Actually I'm sort of a power user hacker on Second Life :) I am talking to Michelle2 Zenovka (the maintainer of omvviewer) on EFnet right now... capitanterrex maintains a PPA of SL release candidates, native 64-bit builds for Ubuntu >= 8.04, based on Michelle's source code.
<Samus_Aran> paul68: I took a look at that, and it doesn't list any theming engine.  did you check in the package that you downloaded to see if it includes a theme engine of its own ?  many themes dow that
<Gotu> int terminal cammand no found
<Samus_Aran> *do that
<quik__> hey folks
<quik__> how can I test that my crontab is working?
<quik__> or even see the output from it?
<paul68> Samus_Aran: how would I reconise such a file?
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: you have access to a 64bit build of Second-Life ?
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: http://omvviewer.byteme.org.uk
<Gotu> hi
<jaspion> Gotu on terminal write - > sudo su
<Samus_Aran> quik__: output should show up in /var/log/messages, I believe
<bazhang> jaspion, use sudo
<bazhang> jaspion, please dont recommend that here
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: As you probably know, SL is open source now, so Michelle and anyone else is free to create their own builds :) Michelle has integrated OpenAL instead of FMOD, more system libs instead of shipping the world with the package, native system fonts... it works great
<jaspion> bazhang why not?
<hatter243> quik__, just make a cron line that says something like "echo test > /home/<yourname>/testfile.txt" without the quotes
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: Oh and she integrated a client-side "radar" plugin in the Edit menu
<bazhang> jaspion, no need for it; ubuntu uses sudo
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: I did not know it was open source now, no.  I don't see how that could work, when it is a commercial program which is earning tons of money
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: All you have to do, to install it on Ubuntu, is bring up capitanterrex's PPA and install omvviewer
<bazhang> !sudo | jaspion
<ubottu> jaspion: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<christheferal_> does WINE emulate Vista 64 bit apps such as skype?
<jaspion> ubotty ,  i known this
<Gotu> authonticate failed
<Samus_Aran> what is gksu ?  I've only used gksudo
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: The profit potential, for Linden Lab, is all bundled-up in the wire protocol and the effects that network activity have on their servers (you know, people buying stuff...) so they couldn't care less if someone modifies the viewer. The protocols are hard to fudge.
<D--2> gksu is the same thing
<Samus_Aran> hm, they have the same man page
<Slart> Boohbah: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/virus , http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/virus?jss=0  more reliable?
<Cpplus> Are there any people here that're using Intrepid with a notebook with the Geforce series 9M video card?
<paul68> Samus_Aran: the thing is that in Ooo I just have all the menu items listed such as save and don't have any icons there I think that it has something to do with the gtk theme engine but I am not sure
<Samus_Aran> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   4 Jan 10 17:45 /usr/bin/gksudo -> gksu
<Samus_Aran> I've been using a symlink all this time.  =p
<jrib> Samus_Aran: if you read the source code though, you'll see it is not the same
<Cpplus> Reason I ask is because of the annoying black tty's 1 through 6
<thehook> christheferal_: skype is available nativley to linux also
<Gotu> authontication failed
<Cpplus> Uninstalling nvidia driver gives back tty functionality
<allquixotic> christheferal_: Support for running Win64 executables on Wine is _extremely_ experimental. Only Ubuntu Jaunty's Wine builds have any WinPE/AMD64 support at all, and even then, most things don't work
<jrib> Gotu: what are you doing to receive that message?
<Slart> christheferal_: I don't think wine does 64 bit stuff yet.. It's on the way though
<jrib> Cpplus: bugs.ubuntu.com should have a bug about that
<christheferal_> thehook: not for 64-bit though
<jaspion> bazhang - but if i write only "sudo" on terminal will show many options.
<Gotu> i want install php
<Cpplus> jrib, correct, workaround don't work here
<Samus_Aran> paul68: which version of OpenOffice.org ?
<jrib> Cpplus: what did you try?
<christheferal_> slart: ah k
<jrib> !lamp > Gotu
<ubottu> Gotu, please see my private message
<paul68> Samus_Aran: 2.4
<scunizi> Cpplus, you might need to use the latest driver direct from nvidia..
<jrib> Gotu: what exactly did you type and what was the output?  Show us on paste.ubuntu.com
<christheferal_> slart any ideas yet?
<Cpplus> jrib, are you also referring to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: so it is only the viewer then which is open source ?
<thehook> !lamp > thehook
<Cpplus> I tried the workarounds there
<ubottu> thehook, please see my private message
<Slart> christheferal_: nope.. been googling a little but no luck yet
<Cpplus> scunizi, I'm running 180.22 already
<Samus_Aran> paul68: could you upgrde to 3.0.0 and see if the issue still exists ?
<scunizi> Cpplus, that would be the latest... :(
<Samus_Aran> *upgrade
<Cpplus> scunizi, previous driver versions 177, 173 give the same issue too
<paul68> Samus_Aran: how do I do this upgrade
<scunizi> Cpplus, so what are you looking for in the TTY.. color?
<christheferal_> is there any standalone version of skype for windows that I could try on WINE?
<quik__> hatter243: I have a specific cron task that I want to know the output of
<Cpplus> scunizi, no just that they work in my native resolution, which is 1440x900
<Cpplus> While booting I get the proper resolution
<Cpplus> When nvidia driver gets loaded tty go black
<Boohbah> Samus_Aran, Slart: on a related note, did you know the plural of forum is fora?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why a real text console (e.g. TTY2) might not have high intensity colours, remapping the bright colours to their darker counterparts ?  (e.g. yellow -> brown, white -> bright grey, dark grey -> black)
<Samus_Aran> Boohbah: nope
<scunizi> Cpplus, ah.. gotcha.. I never really looked for that.. it's like that on my hardy and intrepid install.  no native resolution that is.
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: Exactly. The basic "simulator" software is open source too; however, a large part of the server side is still very much LL's secret. The protocols for interfacing with the grid are well-understood now (see the libsecondlife project), but people who try to run SL servers have no integration into the main grid; no physics engine; no scripts... lots of limitations.;
<jrib> Cpplus: what does your /etc/initramfs-tools/modules contain now?
<Slart> Boohbah: nope.. but after looking it up just now I do =)
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: hopefully the client can be improved so it is not complete shit
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: I can not believe how slow Secondd Life runs
<adub> in ubuntu how can view wireless networks with the small wireless network icon
<filmore> IPOD Probem [SOLVED]: My iPod Nano just froze up in a very weird way, and I could get Ubuntu to recognize it, but any time it tried to mount, it would fail. Here's the solution: <lock: on - off - on - off> then <menu & center at the same time>. That resets the ipod.
<Cpplus> jrib, nothing. lsmod does show up fbcon and vesafb as loaded
<filmore> *could not
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: it performs great on my GTX 280 system... it's a hog, for sure, but it's not beyond _all_ the consumer hardware out there
<filmore> *er, could
<rinaldi_> adub: if it's found any, click it once and it will display them
<adub> oh
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: it ran slowly on my old computer, Athlon XP 3000+ 32bit, 1GB RAM and an average AGP nVIDIA card.  now I have a quad-core 64bit, 6GB RAM and a PCI Express nVIDIA card ... still just as slow
<scunizi> adub, click on the icon and choose connect to another network.. it should display
<adub> this is ubuntu 8.04
<Cpplus> scunizi, the problem also occurs if I don't use a vga option in grub config.
<adub> and im not seeing the wireless icon
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: all other 3D apps and games run at high speed, even with antialiasing and effects way up
<binarymutant> how long does it take to get a moderator to approve a tutorial/tip on the ubuntuforums.org site?
<jaspion> adub see this site http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: e.g. Quake 4 or Savage 2
<scunizi> Cpplus, not a big issue for me.. I don't live at the console but do like to take a trip there once in a while.
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: I'm on Jaunty x86 -server (PAE) with 6GB of RAM, Core i7, running x86 build of omvviewer, Nvidia GTX 280... I can get steady FPS with maximum graphics settings in SL... it almost never dips below 20 FPS, and average is about 40
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: Sure, it's not able to hit the vsync dead-on, but it's imperceptibly slow because I've always used 3d games at about 20 - 40 fps... this is my first chance at having high end hardware :)
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: what is a GTX 280 in comparison to a GeForce 8600 GTS ?
<Gotu1> >sudo su after press enter
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: and I would find it heavenly to get 20 FPS.  it's so annoyingly slow that I don't use Second Life
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: 1 GB of VRAM and ~930 Gigaflops versus 256MB of VRAM and ~113 Gigaflops
<Samus_Aran> I just load it up now and then to see if it still is pathetically slow
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: The bigger stats being the GTX 280 obviously ;)
<Samus_Aran> the graphics are not impressive enough to require a super-computer
<Gotu1> and giving the password after press enter and got massege cammand not found
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: For the purposes of SL and the OpenGL extensions it uses, both your card and mine support the same OpenGL extensions natively on the chip... the only difference is the raw processing power available
<jrib> Cpplus: did you try the suggestions at the end regarding using uvesafb instead of vesafb?
<Samus_Aran> my system is above average and Second Life still runs pathetically slowly
<paul68> Samus_Aran: how do I do this upgrade to openoffice from the console?
<Cpplus> scunizi, me neither, but a working tty is handy from time to time :P
<scunizi> Cpplus, yep.. just got mutt up and working with my gmail account..
<jrib> Gotu1: did you do what I asked?  Did you pastebin the command you ran and the output?
<Samus_Aran> paul68: download the .tar.bz2 file from openoffice.org for .deb (32bit or 64bit).  extract the package: tar xvjf something.tar.bz2, then cd into the directory it creates, then: dpkg --install *deb */*deb
<scunizi> Cpplus, nice to know  a few apps that run at terminal level just in case the gui takes a dump
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: I don't think Nvidia's Linux drivers are very efficient. They're quite featureful, but not terribly efficient. On a tiny Intel 965GM with the new Jaunty graphics stack (Intel GEM, Mesa 7.3), which is about 30x slower than a GTX 280, I can get steady 25 FPS in omvviewer...
<Samus_Aran> paul68: but first make sure you uninstall OpenOffice.org 2.x, so there are no overlapping files
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: The raw processing power of the 965GM is _tiny_, and it's running on an ultraportable laptop with only 4GB of RAM on a 667Mhz bus... but it's performant!
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: The Intel drivers are very efficient though
<Cpplus> jrib, yup I did. I'm beginning to wonder if specific videocards are bugged by this
<paul68> Samus_Aran: ok
<christheferal_> slart I g2g now
<Cpplus> scunizi, yup
<jrib> Cpplus: In my case, I had the issue in gutsy and never again since then
<christheferal_> slart thanks for the help though :)
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: as I said, I can run other new games without any slowdowns.  it's just second life that is crap.  =/
<jrib> Cpplus: what card do you have?
<filmore> Oooohhh! New kernel out. And it looks like they've been working on backlight issues! Yay!
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: I have been thinking to buy an Intel next time, as I love the open source nature of their drivers.  truly open source, not just pretend open source like AMD/ATI  =p
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: Try omvviewer. I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia has performance problems with running 32-bit 3d games on a 64-bit kernel. omvviewer has performance improvement patches to begin with, but running on the native architecture would be an additional boost :)
<ari_stress> hi guys, how do i prevent bash to record duplicate command line?
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: can you give me the URL again so I can look into that ?
<Samus_Aran> allquixotic: I was very disappointed when I found no 64bit build of Second Life.
<allquixotic> Samus_Aran: http://www.byteme.org.uk/secondlife/apt-get-a-secondlife.html for the packages; EFnet #omvviewer for support
<mick02> ALright folks, I'm trying to boot CLonezilla using UNetBootin but everytime I try to boot from a USB key I get the following error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off can anyone help me with this please?
<adub> well this belkin broadcom card is not showing anything and i dont know why
<Xk2c_> ari_stress: export HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth:erasedups
<Cpplus> jrib, GeForce 9600M GS (rev a1)
<adub> is there a driver i need to install lspci list the device
<nicolae_> 1364 people all wanting help. I'd hate to be paid to provide support here lol
<slap_stick> hey, i have installed java6 and copied over the plugin from the plugins directory of /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so and restared the browser and gone to javatester.org/version.html and it is still saying 1.5 and not 1.6
<ari_stress> Xk2c_: i notice in .bashrc it's already there, but why duplicates are still occuring?
<allquixotic> nicolae_: It's not quite like that. It's called help and be helped. I ask questions all the time, and answer them all the time. Share what you know and ask what you don't.
<scunizi> adub, you can try with ndiswrapper.  I've never done it but I understand it can be a pain.. broadcom in not always good for compatibility.. might be less frustration if you get something with an atheros chipset..
<allquixotic> nicolae_: It's almost like a wiki, except real-time.
<jrib> slap_stick: you shouldn't be doing any manual copying really
<Gianpon> Hi everyone! I need an advice. I have to share a linux app. data file with the community but I dont't like the megaupload like sites because of the little respect for the intellectual property of this kind of sites. Ufortunately I don't have my own host to share it, do you have any suggetion for this problem?
<ari_stress> Xk2c_: owww.. it's only like this, no erase thing: export HISTCONTROL=$HISTCONTROL${HISTCONTROL+,}ignoredups
<alexb92> hey guys im very new when it comes to ubuntu, last night i was installing some software with add/remove programs, and now when i booted into ubuntu, i couldnt get access to the internet
<Rewt> is there a command line way to clear the contents of the clip board?
<slap_stick> jrib: the only reason i did is because it said 1.5 after i installed java6
<alexb92> is there a way to fix this?
<ari_stress> Xk2c_: so, i might need to add the erase thing?
<adub> scunizi is there a good card at walmart or something i can get
<jrib> slap_stick: undo what you did.  Have you installed sun-java6-plugin?
<hajar> hi .. system freezes when I work for a long time and after a while it displays a black screen with message ( run internal boot) , can anyone help me?
<adub> or what is the best pci wireless card out??
<nicolae_> allquixotic: Seems like it would be difficult to keep up with this though. People are just joining and firing questions faster than I can focus on just one
<j0sh-x1> Gianpon: torrent?
<allquixotic> Gianpon: If you want to distribute something for Ubuntu in a DPKG format, you could get a PPA repository. Alternatively, I can host your files on my website (without any promise of having them up forever and ever, but definitely for at least 6 months) if they're not too big
<scunizi> adub, probably.. I'll have ubottu give you a link to info .. don't know if there are any recommendations on there or not..
<Xk2c_> ari_stress: depends on what you like to achive
<scunizi> !wireless | adub
<ubottu> adub: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slap_stick> jrib: yes i installed it but it made no difference
<mick02> Alright folks, I'm trying to boot Clonezilla using UNetBootin but everytime I try to boot from a USB key I get the following error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off can anyone help me with this please?
<Xk2c_> ari_stress: but bash isn't capabale of deleting dups permanent
<jrib> slap_stick: what is the current state?  What packages are installed?  What manual modifications still exist?
<ubuntu> how do
<alexb92> if it helps, i used to have ubuntu installed inside wubi and i configured the network interface before to fix the problem, but now it seems the method i tried doesnt work and network manager doesnt run
<adub> what is the best pci wireless card that has atheros chipset for say a desktop
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: It's easy to focus if you are using Xchat. I keep running conversations with people by obeying the implicit rule of name: message... and you can see who's pinged you by the yellow names in the left column
<Xk2c_> ari_stress: read as after session has stopped
<ari_stress> Xk2c_: your suggestion works. thanks. now duplicate commands is not recorded twice
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: btw, renaming yourself is a good way for someone to lose you in a conversation, he he
<slap_stick> jrib: sun-java5-bin, sun-java6-bin, sun-java5-plugin and sun-java6-plugin
<jrib> Rewt: you can use xclip
<slap_stick> and sun-java6-jdk
<Samus_Aran> need to get going, night allveryone
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: Yeah I thought about you after I changed my nick haha I'd prefer to use my regular handle instead of not noticing I had default up
<jrib> slap_stick: did you undo the manual copy you did before?
<slap_stick> jrib: yes
<picou> has he a french ?
<bazhang> picou, #ubuntu-fr
<Gianpon> allquixotic: thank you for your proposal. But I must refuse because I need something more flexible, I must update the file frequently and unfortunately it is not dpkg
<jrib> slap_stick: sudo aptitude purge sun-java6-plugin && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin .  Then put 'update-java-alternatives -l' on psatebin
<allquixotic> Gianpon: I'll give you a quota'ed FTP account with a home directory as a subdir of /var/www, that way you can host as much as you want up to a certain size limit
<mick02> I guess none of you guys can help me then?
<allquixotic> Gianpon: How much space would you need?
<jrib> mick02: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<picou> je suis frnaçais et je voulais juste des conseil car je débute sur LINUX voila merci de repondre !!
<mick02> jrib I've asked but no one can help me it seems
<bazhang> picou, /join #ubuntu-fr for francais ici est anglais seulement
<jrib> mick02: right, so that means no one that read your question, knows the answer.  Try the forums and mailing list while you wait and then repeat your question in 10 minutes or so for the new eyeballs
<Gianpon> allquixotic: not more than 5 megs
<slap_stick> update-java-alternatives -l java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun \n java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<allquixotic> Gianpon: Oh, that's nothing then :)
<jrib> slap_stick: sudo update-java-alternatives -s sun-java6-sun
<mick02> jrib this was my last hope, I've already been around the Ubuntu forums, linuxquestions.org and all that but nothing, not to worry I'll plug away and see if I can sort it myself
<allquixotic> Gianpon: As long as you are _reasonably_ certain that you aren't violating any international laws or anything, and you don't want access control (i.e. anyone can go download it), I can host your file over HTTP, while allowing you to modify/upload it again over FTP
<jrib> slap_stick: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun   sorry
<DapperDaniel> I guess I'll ask my question then. I've been trying to install freeNX on 6.06, which meant installing ConsoleKit. I finally got all the prereqs installed but it keeps giving me errors when I compile about dbus_g_type_struct being undeclared. Obviously I do have dbus installed though. Any ideas?
<scunizi> mick02, might also try ##linux
<slap_stick> jrib: ok, wow there's quite a lot to this
<gfather> is there a # for ubuntu mid ?
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: dbus_g_type_struct sounds like it's part of dbus-1-glib library, you need to have the -dev packages installed
<jrib> mick02: I'm merely telling you, that you should repeat your question later instead of saying "can anyone help me?" since people who just read "can anyone help me?" have no idea what you are talking about
<slap_stick> jrib: cool thanks, works now
<mick02> Thanks scunizi
<scunizi> gfather, mid?
<scunizi> mick02, np
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: I'm pretty sure I included all the -dev packages, but let me check again. I'll kick myself if thats it.
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: libdbus-glib-1-dev
<hajar> hi .. system freezes when I work for a long time and after a while it displays a black screen with message ( run internal boot) , can anyone help me?
<gfather> scunizi http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<alexb92> can anyone help?
<jrib> slap_stick: no problem
<Gianpon> allquixotic: I'm abslolutely sure about the first point, but on the second I have some doubt... I need something to share this file with other people (if interested), what's the point in hiding it into the web?
<mick02> I understand jrib, I had it posted twice I was hoping my comment might prompt someone to read the question that may have missed it otherwise
<jrib> alexb92: just ask your question
<alexb92> i did
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: Already have it installed to the latest version
<jrib> mick02: repeating the question would do the same thing
<alexb92> is there a way to restore internet back in ubuntu?
<rn0308982> quick question, my clock keeps losing time, what time is it central time? US
<jrib> alexb92: you probably need to provide more context since you say "back"
<alexb92> i used to have it working until i installed some programs last night
<alexb92> and tonight it doesnt want to work
<allquixotic> Gianpon: You mean you _don't_ want to hide it? Well that's what I'd be giving you anyway. Non-authenticated, regular old HTTP access.
<hajar> hi .. system freezes when I work for a long time and after a while it displays a black screen with message ( run internal boot) , can anyone help me?
<alexb92> and network manager doesnt want to run
<jrib> alexb92: what is "some program"?
<jrib> !enter | alexb92
<ubottu> alexb92: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<allquixotic> Gianpon: If you _did_ want access control, that would be more complex to setup
<scunizi> gfather, ah.. had almost forgotten about that .. never really looked at the page.. I haven't heard of a # for it.. have you tried googling "ubuntu mid on irc" ?
<gmathews> How do i know which servers my Ubuntu downloads from through synaptic?
<kinja-sheep> What's the cause for green bar in video?  Weak codecs?
<mick02> jrib, well I got a response from a few people by asking if no one could help me, I got no reply when I posted the question so I guess one method didn't get the same response as the other therefore they aren't the same thing
<DapperDaniel> rn0308982: 6:53
<alexb92> jrib: audio, video progrmas, none however that alter any network protocols or any firewalls
<scunizi> gmathews, one of the menus in synaptic will tell you.. and allow you to find the fastest ones.
<angrymike> hi all
<gfather> is there a channel for Ubuntu Mobile Internet Device (MID) Edition
<gfather> ?
<DapperDaniel> hello there, angrymike
<kinja-sheep> gfather: #ubuntu-mobile  -- I believe.
<gfather> kinja-sheep thanks
<jrib> mick02: right, one is frowned upon, the other one isn't.  I don't think we need to discuss this anymore
<jrib> gmathews: system -> administration -> software sources
<Gianpon> allquixotic: no no, nothing like that, at now I just need 300KB and the possibility to let someone download the file, the 5 MB were only for possible short term improvement, I'm going to find another solution in any case.
<gmathews> Okay found it :)
<mick02> jrib I would have left it, you wanted to discuss it. Thanks anyway
<DapperDaniel> So I have libdbus-glib-1 installed, any other ideas what would cause an error with dbus_g_type_struct? That's the only error that comes up when I try to compile ConsoleKit
<alexb92> how would i edit the network interface just to get a connection? i cant even ping my own modem
<rick_> question on bridging: do i need to have a physical interface for each bridge i create?  i'm trying to run mulitple virtual host in virtualbox.
<bazhang> alexb92, in wubi?
<angrymike> I am getting an "access denied" error when trying to use the framebuffer on Itrepid
<Blaise> Hi guys, after a recent graphics driver update (ati 8.12) my computer boots in the wrong resolution and won't save changes, strangely my desktop displays only in the corner of my monitor, as opposed to it stretching to full screen, is there a reason for this?
<angrymike> any ideas ?
<alexb92> nope, native install done on a secondary hdd
<DapperDaniel> angrymike,  where are you getting access denied?
<bazhang> <alexb92> if it helps, i used to have ubuntu installed inside wubi
<angrymike> DapperDaniel: when I attempt to run any direct fb application, such as dbinfo
<alexb92> bazhang : so did i but it failed after a whilst and it was slow and i got sick of it
<bazhang> alexb92, you removed that?
<DapperDaniel> angrymike: you've tried running them as root or with sudo?
<alexb92> so i did a clean install on a blank hard drive, and if i can get the internet working again it will be great
<Guest63218> rick_: you create a bridge for each physical network adapter you want your virtual machines to have access to, then each virtual machine will create a virtual network adapter connected to the physical bridge
<angrymike> DapperDaniel:  yes I am root when this happens, it does not initialize the "system core" --> Access denied!
<bazhang> alexb92, what was the interface; wired or wireless
<Gianpon> allquixotic: You're right I misunderstood the access control...
<alexb92> wired
<alexb92> thats what i dont understand though, it should be simple and easy
<bazhang> alexb92, what is the chipset and what does ifconfig show, two entries or three
<bazhang> alexb92, also are you hotplugging the ethernet or have it in on boot
<catbooted> after a major upgrade (mainly kde 4.2), my dns service doesn't work now
<binarymutant> how long does it take to get a moderator to approve a tutorial/tip on the ubuntuforums.org site?
<distributed> cheers, everyone, I am in the process of picking up a laptop that would carry me through the next four years without any problems. The target - rugged business machine with enough horse power for compiling. The machine is going to be pure work. Is the EliteBook 6930p a good choice (paired with Ubuntu), or should I be picking up the LED backlit (and more expensive) ThinkPad T400 instead?
<jrib> binarymutant: /join #ubuntuforums
<catbooted> i can use proxy software such as tor to get online
<alexb92> bazhang
<catbooted> i wonder if anyone has the same problem
<catbooted> after today's upgrades
<alexb92> its an eth0 connection with a loopback and thats all it has basically
<alexb92> sorry whats meant by hotplugging and on boot?
<bazhang> alexb92, what does the interface show up as ? eth0?
<catbooted> how do i check my network configuration? i can't resolve any domain name directly now
<Boohbah> catbooted: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<catbooted> Boohbah: it says:
<catbooted> # Generated by NetworkManager nameserver 192.168.1.1
<catbooted> (2 lines)
<lostboy1> does anyone know how to get DPMS (standby, suspend, off) active on the GDM greeter screen in intreid? It used to work fine in hardy but since upgrading the GDM screen never blanks out
<binarymutant> jrib, it's a idle chan :(
<catbooted> Boohbah: should i delete it?
<allquixotic> Gianpon: Sorry I was AFK
<jrib> binarymutant: that's the right place for forum questions, many moderators are there.  It isn't as active as this channel though, so you have to be patient
<catbooted> it looks like it's a virus!
<therethinker> Does anyone know of a nice alternative to gtkterm?
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: I think you need to upgrade your libdbus-glib bindings
<catbooted> looks like a virus edited my resolv.conf and wrote "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<alexb92> bazhang : yep eth0
<bazhang> alexb92, try sudo dhclient eth0
<Boohbah> catbooted: uhm, no. it was written by networkmanager when you recieved an ip address from your dhcp server
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: What do you mean by bindings?
<Boohbah> catbooted: so whatever nameservers your router is using aren't working
<Gianpon> allquixotic: no problem, but I was really thinking about it, ﻿is it possible that the only free sharing are for free software and not for free contents? this sounds weird to me, it is not?
<catbooted> Boohbah: but another computer in my home can resolve domain names
<allquixotic> Gianpon: Sourceforge, PPA, etc. tend to be for sharing software, yes... I'm not sure about "data", or "content", it depends on what type. Most services want to charge you a fee for that.
<alexb92> bazhang : ok i will do but i have to reboot into ubuntu as im running xp now to chat to u though
<catbooted> Boohbah: how do i check if it's my machine's software fault?
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: My research indicates that the libdbus-glib-1-dev package which you installed _should_ have the requested dbus_g_type_struct type, but it doesn't _because_ the version of that package in 6.06 is too old: http://rafb.net/p/2soVUd48.html
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: I ran those commands on Jaunty, and the required header data is there
<allquixotic> Gianpon: Let me set up your FTP account
<shams> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Gianpon> allquixotic: thanks!
<Boohbah> catbooted: dig @192.168.1.1 domain.com
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: Ah, thanks. I'll work with that and see what happens.
<scunizi> catbooted, you can look in your router to see what name servers are being used and add them to /etc/resolve.conf.. here's an example of mine..http://pastebin.com/f78b0909
<gmathews> scunizi: :) I found it :)
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: Where would I get an updated libdbus-glib-1-dev? My sources all list it as current.
<scunizi> gmathews, .. I forgot.. what were you looking for?
<craigbass1976> tar...  I have links in the dir I'm tarring up, and am not sure how to keep those as links when I untar it.  Anyone know?
<Blaise> Hi guys, after a recent graphics driver update (ati 8.12) my computer boots in the wrong resolution and won't save changes, strangely my desktop displays only in the corner of my monitor, as opposed to it stretching to full screen, is there a reason for this?
<catbooted> Boohbah: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<scunizi> catbooted, did you try to set a static ip at one point?
<catbooted> scunizi: not at all
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: You do realize, that it's not your package manager which is providing an out of date version of the library; it's your _distribution version_ (6.06) which is providing an outdated version of the library. If you want to compile it from source using the upstream, you could get it from http://dbus.freedesktop.org/releases/dbus-glib/
<catbooted> scunizi: i use a home ADSL connection and my dns is allocated dynamically every time i start my computer
<catbooted> scunizi: just after today's package upgrade (mainly kde 4.2 packages) and a reboot, my network can't directly resolve domain names
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: You will effectively need to replace your libdbus-glib-1 _AND_ libdbus-glib-1-dev packages by compiling the new version of the package from source.
<rn0308982> when attempting to play a song on Rhythmbox, i get a box that states "Couldn't start playback" "Failed to open output device" any recomendations?
<allquixotic> DapperDaniel: Your changes will be outside of the purview of the package manager DPKG, so if they ever push a SRU to 6.06 for libdbus-glib-1 (highly unlikely at this point), you'll lose your changes...
<scunizi> catbooted, looks to be because it's not listing the dns servers in resolf.conf.. you could just plug them in there and be done with it probably.
<syockit> I accidentally downloaded desktop iso instead of alternate. How do I enable LVM in the installer?
<DapperDaniel> allquixotic: Fair enough. I'm only using 6.06 until a new serverbox comes in. This is an old beater box that didn't want anything higher than 6.06 running.
<scunizi> syockit, I don't think you can on the desktop cd.. I think that is specific to the alternate.
<catbooted2> sorry, my proxy just disconnected from irc
<catbooted2> would emptying resolv.conf help?
<syockit> btw, is LVM a driver/module or something? at least I want to mount the drive for download space
<syockit> to prepare another cd
<hatter243> catbooted2, remove all your nameservers? Why?
<catbooted2> hatter243: my only name server in resolv.conf is 192.168.1.1 and it doesn't work
<mmm4m5m> help/question: one of my hdd partitions is acting strange (http://pastebin.com/m4688a6ff). /dev/sda2 is missing in /dev/disk/by-uuid. It is new ext3 partition created with gparted
<hatter243> catbooted2, sudo network-admin
<catbooted2> hatter243: command not found
<scunizi> mmm4m5m, you have to manually add it to /etc/fstab
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: try "sudo udevadm trigger" then "sudo udevadm settle"
<scunizi> mmm4m5m, use sudo blkid to find the uuid of all your partitions.. pick the new one and list it in fstab
<hatter243> catbooted2, bleargh. Alright, in resolv.conf enter nameserver 208.67.222.222 and nameserver 208.67.220.220   those are both the nameservers of opendns
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: (or reboot)
<perlsyntax> what a good package for Wxpython on unbuntu?
<perlsyntax> :)
<mmm4m5m> scunizi: mount /dev/sda2 ... works, but can't mount by uuid. I am just worring if everything is ok, that is all
<jrib> perlsyntax: what are you looking for?  Just using wxpython?
<hatter243> catbooted2, after that "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" without the quotes, provided your internet connection is named eth0
<perlsyntax> yes
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: are you sure, it is ok to use it? after reboot all will be ok?
<catbooted2> hatter243: good! it works now
<jrib> perlsyntax: apt-cache search -n python wxgtk
<hatter243> catbooted2, one more step, you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add the following line to it "prepent domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;" so that it'll stick around if you reboot
<rn0308982> when attempting to play a song on Rhythmbox, i get a box that states "Couldn't start playback" "Failed to open output device" any recomendations?
<hatter243> catbooted2, Misspelling! Change "prepent" to "prepend"
<catbooted2> hatter243: it returns 2 lines of "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<fosco_> !sound | rn0308982
<ubottu> rn0308982: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: udevadm - command not found
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: yes, udev doesn't know when you create new partitions, so it doesn't create the by-uuid etc... if you want to be sure, do the udevadm trigger and settle, that simulat3es a reboot (as far as new partitions go)
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: it will force udev to reread all the disks and recreate the by-uuid and other symlinks
<hatter243> catbooted2, ah, don't worry about that eth0=eth0 thing
<hatter243> catbooted2, but you will need that prepend line
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: I think I will reboot. Looks like bug in gparted. I did not "delete,create,format" - it works, yesterday I did that way. Today, I just click on another ntfs partition and select "format as ext3"
<catbooted2> hatter243: i just think all this manual hack is weird. is there a way to get a fresh-out-of-the-box network configuration? i guess "sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager"?
<askand> In what log can I check what is causing a kernwlpanic?
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: why not run udevadm trigger and udevadm settle?
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: udevadm - command not found
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: that's really the only reason to reboot
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: what version of ubuntu?
<mmm4m5m> gutsy
<hatter243> catbooted2, hrm... I don't know, it might be that wherever you're getting your dhcp from has some terrible ideas about which dns servers you should be using. In that case, it's not anything wrong with your computer at all
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: then try udevtrigger
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: and udevsettle
<catbooted2> hatter243: last question: how long can these opendns ips remain working?
<hatter243> catbooted2, if you don't type that prepend line into your dhclient.conf then it will remain in effect until you restart your computer.
<catbooted2> hatter243: since the bad dns server was generated by NetworkManager, could it be that my NetworkManager needs some fix?
<catbooted2> hatter243: i mean, these opendns servers, will they go down or blocked?
<Pici> catbooted2: OpenDNS has been online for a few years now, no problems thus far
<gmathews> scunizi: No problems - I found what i was looking for - wanted to see from what servers ubuntu is connecting to update etc
<hatter243> catbooted2, the opendns servers won't go away. I doubt that networkmanager generated that bad dns server. That resolv.conf file is generated when you get a dhcp address with the dns servers that the dhcp server tells you. Either your dhcp server isn't telling you anything or it's telling you the wrong thing. Check with your router and see what it thinks the dns servers should be.
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: can you please tell me how to run udevtrigger with subsystem (--subsystem-match=subsystem)
<catbooted2> Pici: i guess my NetworkManager, resolv.conf and dhclient.conf need reconfiguration to revert to their initial states
<Morclye> I'm trying to set up teamspeak server using guide found at ubuntuforums but when entering "sudo start-stop-daemon --chuid teamspeak --chdir /opt/tss2_rc2 --start --exec /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux" I get the following error "start-stop-daemon: Unable to start /opt/tss2_rc2/server_linux: Permission denied (Permission denied)"
<mgolisch> Morclye: make sure the server_linux executable has the executeable flag set
<unr3a1> hye all, I am trying to install the awesome 3.1 window manager, and i get this error when I try to make it:  http://rafb.net/p/h7Xqnz95.html
<sarmisak> catbooted2: open /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with your favourite text editor
<sarmisak> catbooted2: you should see a line that says prepend domain-name-servers
<sarmisak> catbooted2: change it according to your needs
<catbooted2> sarmisak: there is only "#prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;"
<fogobogo> <3 shell functions
<jedimindlappy> how do i get the spamassassin plugin going for evolution ?
<hatter243> catbooted2, that's the example line, to enter your own information remove the "#"
<spring_morning> i want to format my ubuntu partition and a do a clean install of ubuntu... I should be able to accomplish this from 'install' on the livecd, correct? that is to say, in install I should be able to select the correct partition to format and install to? (i dual boot ubuntu/xp)
<jedimindlappy> spring_morning: correct
<spring_morning> alright. it's been a while since I've used the livecd. thanks bunches
<Cpplus> jrib && scunizi, I've managed to fix the issue
<catbooted2> i'm in china; i'm afraid one day maybe the government will find me using opendns name servers and block them
 * Blacki is away: Away
<Cpplus> jrib && scunizi about the black tty's
<jrib> Cpplus: what did you end up doing?
<sarmisak> catbooted2: ok, just remove # in front of it, and then change it to opendns ip addresses
<Pici> !away > Blacki
<ubottu> Blacki, please see my private message
<Cpplus> jrib, well was something stupid on my part. vesafb kept being loaded, but I forgot to remove the module from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/initrd and place uvesafb module there
<Boohbah> catbooted2: if they do you could always use a proxy...
<catbooted2> another question: this "resolv.conf", is it updated every time i restart computer?
<Cpplus> jrib, uvesafb was loaded but from dmesg I got that it couldn't reserve video memory, so vesafb kept overriding it
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: I don't have access to a gutsy box, and udev has changed a lot since then, is there a udevrestart command?
<hatter243> catbooted2, yes it is, with the results of the dhcp request. With that "prepend" line, it will put those entries first in resolv.conf whenever a dhcp server replys with dns addresses
<naughtykid001> hi guys, I'm facing some issue with card reader in gutsy
<naughtykid001> here's what "dmesg | tail -n 20
<naughtykid001> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4c554f26
<Morclye> mgolisch: Thank you. I got it set to executable but now I get "Error starting daemon. Aborted" with start-stop daemon command
<naughtykid001> I can read it the first time, but 2nd time no idea why it just fail
<Xamusk> am I the only person having temporary lockdowns with firefox 3.0.5 ?
<catbooted2> done. thank all
<mgolisch> Morclye: try to run it manualy and see what it does
<hatter243> catmando, you're welcome
<siddharthanaraya> hello
<siddharthanaraya> ubuntu 8.10 bluetooth is not detected---please help
<Morclye> mgolisch: That way it works "TeamSpeak Server Daemon started with PID 7843"
<naughtykid001> help, any one?
<siddharthanaraya>  ubuntu 8.10 bluetooth is not detected---please help
<naughtykid001> siddharthanaraya: you can try the kdebluetooth
<Apple44> I have a netbook rubbung with a 10" screen - I want to be able to access the ubuntu desktop on it from my main machine over the network - I have the option of VNC-ing in, however I can't resize the screen from it's original 1024x600 to a more reasonable 1680x1050 on one of my monitors
<naughtykid001> it's quite stable I think
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: it ok now. Thank you! But I did not found can I run with specific subsystem. No, there is not udevrestart command.
<Apple44> is there a way of getting access to the desktop and being able to resize it ?
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: glad to hear it, you are welcome, how did you fix it?
<booksbuggy> Apple44, do you have a software called start-up manager installed?
<lostboy1> siddharthanaraya: can you provide more information?
<MaximLevitsky> is there a pulseaudio support chanel?
<Apple44> booksbuggy - no
<booksbuggy> well you can try installing it from add and remove programs
<booksbuggy> it can change resolutions
<siddharthanaraya> please help me in this matter...i need more information
<booksbuggy> not sure of your machine though
<booksbuggy> if it will work on vnc
<booksbuggy> i never tried to do vnc
<ortsvorsteher> !patience | siddharthanaraya
<ubottu> siddharthanaraya: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Apple44> ok, will try it out thanks
<siddharthanaraya> i can not pair with my phone with my computer
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | siddharthanaraya
<ubottu> siddharthanaraya: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: as you told me. But I am kind of afraid to run any commands. That is why checked man pages, then try to find can I do it with subsystem. Finally I run the commands you told. How I did broke anything else (...like to reset open handles to devices) :)
<ortsvorsteher> !bluetooth | siddharthanaraya
<ubottu> siddharthanaraya: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<siddharthanaraya> sry
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1: sorry, I mean: "hope I did not broke anything"
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: that command won't break anything, it just forces the system to re-read all the hardware and trigger any events. It leaves everything on the system alone.
<lostboy1> mmm4m5m: again, glad you got it working (without a reboot!) :-)
<rn0308982> what are the terminal commands to force mount a drive?
<MaximLevitsky> is there way to make skype use PA for recording?
<mmm4m5m> lostboy1:  nice, thank you again. I learn something new :)
<MaximLevitsky> skypes use PA for playback fine it sems
<MaximLevitsky> sems/seems
<Cheery> hi, I have 3dConnexion dev at my ubuntu machine right now, but it behaves weird
<Cheery> it moves mouse but doesn't let me use it as a joystick in a game
<siddharthanaraya> i installed ubuntu 8.10 in my pc...but when i try to pair my phone with my pc through bluetooth, it says...failed to pair
<CaneToad> Anyone got their Dell Vostro 1710 keyboard numeric keypad properly working under Ubuntu?  How?
<CaneToad> My keypad keys don't work at all
<CaneToad> except for Enter
<grkblood13> hey, iwas just just wondering why 8.10 is only supported untill 2010 and 2.04 is supported until 2011?
<Veratyr9> numlock XD
<Veratyr9> sorry lol
<grkblood13> 8.04*
<jrib> !lts | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Cheery> how do I find out which useless ubuntu feature is pushing mouse around my screen with my 3dconnexion?
<grkblood13> so should i go with 8.04 or do the imporvemtn between the distros justify losing support
<grkblood13> improvements*
<Circlefusion> I think it depends on what you want it for. Desktop? Server? Do you want stability? Features?
<Circlefusion> I have a server and I'm sticking with 8.04 for now.
<grkblood13> desktop server uses as a server
<grkblood13> desktop version*
<grkblood13> used*
<rn0308982> is there one of those !things for force mounting a drive?
<grkblood13> ive been having very weird virtual host issues with 8.10
<datachomper> I'm running vanilla Ubuntu 8.10, how do I install the new kde 4.2 release? I fail at google apparently
<Circlefusion> grkblood13, so that's an apache issue, correct?
<siddharthanaraya>  i installed ubuntu 8.10 in my pc...but when i try to pair my phone with my pc through bluetooth, it says...failed to pair
<h1v3> i have a question
<grkblood13> no
<h1v3> anybody available please?
<grkblood13> everything on the apache side is correct
<hatter243> !ask | hlv3
<ubottu> hlv3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grkblood13> nobody in apache knows whats wrong, been at it for 3 days
<Joker_-_> rn0308982: you can "force" unmount with -l (lazy), but i've never eard of forcing the mount of a drive as there is an error if you can't "normally" mount it.
<h1v3> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<siddharthanaraya>  i installed ubuntu 8.10 in my pc...but when i try to pair my phone with my pc through bluetooth, it says...failed to pair
<Circlefusion> datachomper: you install kde with synaptic and then you log out and on the login screen you should see an option on the bottom left for changing your session to KDE
<rn0308982> datachomper: sudo apt-get ugrade kde, i may be wrong though
<h1v3> ubottu: oops, sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops, sorry
<datachomper> Circlefusion, rn0308982 thanks
<hatter243> hlv3 you're talking to a robot, hah. Just ask the question you had
<ubuntu234> how do I download debs even though they are already installed on this live cd ?
<h1v3> is there any way to find out what files "completely remove" removes from my computer that "remove" does not?
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: http://getdeb.net/
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: otherwise I don't understand your question
<grkblood13> how can u install anything running a live cd
<hatter243> hlv3, are you referring to apt-get purge vs apt-get remove? If true, apt-get remove gets rid of the binaries and apt-get purge gets rid of the binaries and config files
<gabbler> datachomper, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rn0308982> Joker_-_: well, all drives that i connect to my lappy, usb and sd, fail to mount. i am given the error: "Failed to mount "8G Removable Volume"" "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)."
<ubuntu234> Circlefusion, I want to just download the deb files but it will not let me because it is already installed "apt-get -d install"
<ubuntu234> is there a another way I could do that ?
<h1v3> hatter243: i am asking about synaptic
<h1v3> hatter243: how do i know which ones are the config files?
<hatter243> h1v3, OH that's a 1 not an l. Silly me. Yeah, that's the same thing. Remove -> remove binaries, Completely Remove (purge) -> remove binaries and configs
<datachomper> gabbler, thanks
<hatter243> h1v3, let's go at this from another angle, what are you trying to remove or completely remove?
<h1v3> hatter243: usplash
<siddharthanaraya>  i installed ubuntu 8.10 in my pc...but when i try to pair my phone with my pc through bluetooth, it says...failed to pair
<h1v3> hatter243: since i used completely remove i can't get it to work anymore
<hatter243> h1v3, have you tried "sudo apt-get install usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu"?
<h1v3> hatter243: so now i'm trying another ubuntu installation, but first i need to know what that "completely remove" did that broke usplash forever on the old installation
<gabbler> hlvs, did you try and reinstall usplash and then update the ram disk?
<gabbler> sorry hlvs/h1v3
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: I'm still not entirely sure what you're trying to do. You should be able to download the deb file. Then you double click on it and it runs the GDebi installer
<ubuntu234> Circlefusion, it does not work
<ubuntu234> because it is already installed
<h1v3> hatter243: yes, this is what i've been trying, but since i used "completely remove" usplash and usplash-lib once, nothing worked. i tried everything, i restored the /etc/usplash.conf file, i used update-usplash ..., i used update-initramfs, i reinstalled grub, but nothing worked
<ubuntu234> I just want the deb files
<shadeslayer> can somebody help me with kubuntu
<ubuntu234> ubuntu is really pissing me off
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: which browser are you using? Firefox?
<ubuntu234> I think I am going to go back to debian
<hatter243> h1v3, and sudo apt-get install usplash didn't reinstall those?
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: ok, nevermind
<ubuntu234> yes I am using firefox Circlefusion
<ubuntu234> why do you ask?
<h1v3> hatter243: i suspect i may have removed some *really original* (i.e. ubuntu installation) config files when i did the "completely remove". does it sound plausible?
<me2resh> how can i know the iscsi drive name to mount ?
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: I'm wondering how you are downloading the deb file. It appears you are automatically launching the deb installer instead of saving the file.
<khamael> shadeslayer: what is the question?
<Myrtti> ubuntu234: the files most probably are in /var/cache/apt/
<ubuntu234> Circlefusion, I am going it from the command line
<ubuntu234> I told you
<ubuntu234> "apt-get -d install"
<booksbuggy> hlv3, back up your system by using this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=evolution :P
<shadeslayer>  i wish to emulate functions of the wireless finder and Fn+F3
<hatter243> h1v3, if you purge (completely remove) the package of uspash all those files will be put back if you reinstall the package, there should be no different between the default usplash package and the synaptic / apt installed one
<shadeslayer> on my XPS M1530
<booksbuggy> hlv3, well i used it multiple times and it worked
<gabbler> h1v3, as far as i am aware completely remove just removes the option you choose and all dependencies, like sudo apt-get autoremove/autoclean
<shadeslayer> they do this in windows
<booksbuggy> well just saying next time before you remove something do that
<h1v3> hatter243: yes, it did reinstall everything, only they are not working. i have to disable splash from grub otherwise the booting gets stuck just before it should have started to show the nice splash
<shadeslayer> Fn+F3:battery meter
<shadeslayer> wireless button:finding nearby networks
<ubuntu234> why is ubuntu being so lame it will not let me install software from cd Circlefusion I do it the same way I did it on debian and it worked on there but ubuntu does not let me
<shadeslayer> i know that ill have to remap those button's
<nickrud> gabber, completely remove also removes config files in /etc , remove doesn't
<shadeslayer> just dont know how
<shadeslayer> both of them give scancodes with xev
<booksbuggy> is it possible to duplicate the ubuntu system files and send them to another old system that are missing those files?
<h1v3> hatter243: right, but then i have no explanation for what's happening
<booksbuggy> just asking
<shadeslayer> khamael: any idea??
<Myrtti> ubuntu234: do you have the cd commented out on your sources.list?
<hatter243> h1v3, does the ubuntu theme usplash exist as well?
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: oh, I missed that part
<h1v3> booksbuggy: why not
<shadeslayer> or software like dell quickset for linux
<ubuntu234> yes what do you think apt-cdrom add is for Myrtti
 * Blacki is back (gone 00:33:32)
<booksbuggy> hlv3, why not what?
<Myrtti> Blacki: turn that script off
<booksbuggy> hlv3, on the back up thread or on the question i just asked?
<hatter243> booksbuggy, aptoncd
<ubuntu234> like I said I did it the way debian told me to add cds with the "apt-cdrom -a add"
<khamael> shadeslayer: nope. but you get more answers by actually asking a question
<shadeslayer> khamael: i did
<booksbuggy> i am just saying that because hlv3, may be able to get the missing files from another system
<shadeslayer> look above
<ubuntu234> just like I did when I was using debian
<Myrtti> ubuntu234: do you have a GUI or are you operating on commandline only?
<James_A> Can anyone recommend software to unrar files in Ubuntu 10.4?
<shadeslayer>  i wish to emulate functions of the wireless finder and Fn+F3
<shadeslayer> on my XPS M1530
<Slart> !rar | James_A
<ubottu> James_A: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Myrtti> ubuntu234: well, that's nice and dandy, but Ubuntu might differ from Debian now and then
<hatter243> ubuntu234,  are you trying to install ubuntu packages on debian? No bueno
<shadeslayer> on my XPS M1530
<shadeslayer> they do this in windows
<shadeslayer> Fn+F3:battery meter
<shadeslayer> wireless button:finding nearby networks
<shadeslayer> i know that ill have to remap those button's
<shadeslayer> just dont know how
<shadeslayer> both of them give scancodes with xev
<Morclye> How can I change teamspeak server settings such as port? Logging via FireFox as superadmin tells me I need to shut down server to alter settings and if I close the server I cannot access that page.
<booksbuggy> shadesslayer, what exactly are you trying to do? reconfigure shortcut keys?
<Slart> shadeslayer: oh, come on.. let that enter key rest a while
<hatter243> ubuntu234, debian will not recognize any of those packages as compatible with it. The ubuntu packages are tagged as "Intrepid Main" or somesuch, much different from Debian's.... Lenny was it?
<shadeslayer> lol
<ubuntu234> I am not on debian
<h1v3> hatter243: i have it as a package available in synaptic, if this is what you mean. i even tried splashy, which is based on another libs, it behaves almost the same, only the booting freezes a little after enabling the nice image (rather than before), so i get to see the image. this certainly means it's a lower-level problem, like driver-related, what do you thinK?
<ubuntu234> let me explain
<nickrud> shadeslayer, you'd need to use xmodmap
<shadeslayer> just that the keyboard gets screwed up in long sentences
<shadeslayer> yes
<booksbuggy> okay
<h1v3> booksbuggy: yes, only, first i need to know what the files are
<shadeslayer> but what do i put in the command to be run
<Myrtti> ubuntu234: can you check your sources.list if it contains the cd rom without the comment charachter?
<booksbuggy> hlv3, true
<h1v3> booksbuggy: i answered you question about "reusing" files
<booksbuggy>  XD
<hatter243> h1v3, try installing usplash-theme-ubuntu, I think this will solve your problem
<gabbler> shadeslayer, the function keys do not work at this time, bug #222925
<ubuntu234> I am unable to connect to the internet because of lxnm and I tried to install packages frrom xubuntu livecd and it is not letting me install the network manager even though it shows up and I already checked sources.list in /etc/apt/
<booksbuggy> shadesslayer, preference-> keyboard shortcut
<shadeslayer> gabbler: yes they do
<shadeslayer> only some of them dont
<nickrud> shadeslayer, that's a bug subject; exactly what do you want one key that xev sees to do?
<h1v3> hatter243: as i said, it won't work. i reinstalled it more than ten times.
<ubuntu234> I am using a livecd right now to connect to the internet
<booksbuggy> if you are trying to configure the keyboard shortcut keys
<booksbuggy> but i am telling you there are none for wireless
<Veratyr9> having problems with ati's "restricted" driver. 9800xt, get the error (EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9. if anybody has ideas
<nickrud> shadeslayer, s/bug/big/
<hatter243> h1v3, sorry, working and troubleshooting... sometimes I miss things
<shadeslayer> ??
<shadeslayer> k
<nickrud> shadeslayer, that's a typo correction
<h1v3> hatter243: np :)
<shadeslayer> oh didnt read the above sentence
<shadeslayer> *ok
<booksbuggy> shadesslayer, there aren't any shortcut for the wireless parts
<booksbuggy> shadesslayer, as far as my old computer shows me :P
<shadeslayer> i want fn+F3 to be mapped to display the battery meter
<shadeslayer> and the wireless finder button to display available networks
<nickrud> shadeslayer, do you know the command for a battery meter? Or are you talking about the hardware one?
<ubuntu234> why is xubuntu being lame
<booksbuggy> shadesslayer, then go to the panel and do add items :P
<niku> does anyone know if the /etc/network/interfaces' "up" command eg "up flush-mail" for a given interface needs to be located in a given directory like /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<shadeslayer> command no
<ubuntu234> :(
<nickrud> shadeslayer, ah. I'd bet those are apps in windows -- I'm not sure that there are exact equivs in ubuntu.
<booksbuggy> shadeslayer, there is one for battery monitor
<shadeslayer> nickrud: hmm
<booksbuggy> and a connection showing thingy
<shadeslayer> booksbuggy: which is
<booksbuggy> well only to panel
<nickrud> shadeslayer, if booksbuggy has apps, you can .... not panel apps :)
<hatter243> h1v3, try something like in /boot/grub/menu.lsg adding the line "vga=769" that should be the lowest resolution setting in there I believe
<hatter243> h1v3, if it boots all the way through, we have a hint at the problem
<i_siddhartha_i> register login123 snpmath@rediffmail.com
<booksbuggy> nickrud, shadeslayer, well i use panels a lot
<shadeslayer> :)
<booksbuggy> and some of the little apps shows battery and connection
<Sega_Dude> Hey guys can you help me get my Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter to work?
<shadeslayer> so no way to map it
<booksbuggy> but no shortcut keys
<booksbuggy> well at least i haven't found any
<booksbuggy> nickrud, shadeslayer, this computer can only do wired connection XD
<nickrud> shadeslayer, anyway, if you identify some you can go to  /apps/metacity/keybindings and keybindings_commands and associate apps to those. Use 0x000 as keybindings
<shadeslayer> ??
<Sega_Dude> your kidding?
<shadeslayer> newbie
<ruben23> hi
<Sega_Dude> yo
<nickrud> shadeslayer, where 0x0e3 might be an output from xev
<Veratyr9> Sega_Dude: i know its possible, but i ended up getting a broadcom setup, that atheros was a pain to deal with
<booksbuggy> well have only used this system for 1 year
<nickrud> shadeslayer, type  alt-f2  gconf-editor
 * Bitfish is away: muh
<Sega_Dude> so... your say I have to get a new wireless card.
<ruben23> hi i burn an ubuntu server os...cant bootup on a vmware server...
<Veratyr9> Sega_Dude: no, i'm just saying be prepared to do a lot of reading and config
<shadeslayer> kubuntu
<ruben23> it just say isolinux..
<fw1> do i need to do a dist-upgrade to upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.04.2 ?
<nickrud> shadeslayer, that opens a tool you can manipulate a lot of settings. Oh. Kubuntu. I have no clue
<Veratyr9> Sega_Dude: i never got it to work, but ther are people that did with ndiswrapper
<shadeslayer> i am in console right now
<h1v3> hatter243: what if i add not vga=, wouldn't that default to a resolution that is low enough?
<moepman> everytime i close the lid of my laptop, the screen goes dark and will not return to a working state, no matter what i try
<nickrud> shadeslayer, but the idea is the same, #kubuntu can give you the right tool names to assign actions to keys
<shadeslayer> no one responds there
<booksbuggy> shadeslayer, alt+ F2 is suppose to open run
<fosco_> fw1: yes, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && lsb_release -a
<Sega_Dude> ok then
<shadeslayer> i think they all died
<shadeslayer> lol
<maboughey> hi, can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to display on a 32" tft-tv screen with a nvidia graphics card?
<i_siddhartha_i> ubuntu 8.10 bluetooth is not working
<shadeslayer> maboughey: tried Fn+F8??
<maboughey> hold on ill try
<hatter243> h1v3, I don't know
<Veratyr9> Sega_Dude: great help aren't i? lol i'm not a linux expert, i'm waiting in line here.  i saw atheros in the chat and cringed remembering that nightmare.  but if you google it you'll find people that have done it
<shadeslayer> maboughey: whats the laptop OEM
<nickrud> shadeslayer, the basic idea is to assign the value provided by xev to an action; when you press the key the action will happen. Find the tool, shadeslayer  ;)
<booksbuggy> shadeslayer, alt+ F2 gksudo gedit gconf-editor
<booksbuggy> maybe that will show as the text document
<shadeslayer> booksbuggy: Kubuntu
<maboughey> shadeslayer - its not a latop
<maboughey> laptop*
<Sega_Dude> Compaq
<shadeslayer> then??
<booksbuggy> >.<
<booksbuggy> nevermind
<nickrud> booksbuggy, not a chance :(
<shadeslayer> hehe
<booksbuggy> i am using gnome :P
<booksbuggy> and this 256 ram computer is lagging XD
<i_siddhartha_i> how can i change boot menu screen and boot loader screen in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<shadeslayer> maboughey: theres a key you have to press to switch between displays
<moepman> everytime i close the lid of my laptop, the screen goes dark and will not return to a working state, no matter what i try
<h1v3> nickrud: is there any expert-help ubuntu channel?
<nickrud> Veratyr9, there is no line; just ask regularly and someone will step up, unless you're very unlucky
<shadeslayer> on the keyboard itself
<Sega_Dude> moepman: me too
<booksbuggy> i_siddhartha_i, install start-up manager
<__doc__> hi. 3dconnexion produces a 6 axis device with 6 absolute axes. Why is this mapped by interpid hotplug to a 2axes window relative mouse emulation?
<nickrud> h1v3, this is it. Experts in various things come through here. Not all are available at all times
<hateball> !usplash | i_siddhartha_i
<ubottu> i_siddhartha_i: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<moepman> Sega_Dude, there shall be a solution, although i cant find one
<nickrud> h1v3, what's your problem exactly, I've only seen a bit since I saw Myrtti talking to you
<booksbuggy> well that works too
<nickrud> I think it was you
<stones> I want some cool thing to apt-get to a webserver, apache2
<maboughey> shadslayer: i got it working through the nvidia settings but it defaults back to the 17" screen on reboot also the top and bottom bars are not on the screen
<Veratyr9> Looking for help with ATI drivers.  have a 9800xt, after installing the drivers i get an error upon restarting.  anybody have experience with this?
<nickrud> stones, drupal5
<ubuntu234> I fixed my problem :D
<shadeslayer> maboughey: well then set the external display as the default monitor
<ubuntu234> I can do it through aptitude
<shadeslayer> no idea how that is done
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: what did you do?
<h1v3> nickrud: i don't doubt there are experts here, i meant it differently: this channel has too much noise, that's all
<maboughey> shadeslayer: how do i do that?
<nickrud> Veratyr9, there's a variety of problems; some detail would help people decide if they know about your particular problem
<khuraam> hi every one
<nickrud> h1v3, ah, now that is often true
<Veratyr9> nickrud: (EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9.
<khuraam> i need some help
<PodMan99a1> hey all having a problem with my sources.list file in feisty?... says 404 not found when i do apt-get update ??
<shadeslayer> maboughey: eh dont know
<khuraam> can some one guide me
<khuraam> i am soo thankfull if any one guide me
<Circlefusion> khuraam: it's best to just ask your question instead of asking if anyone can help
<stones> Any webstat, or server viewing thing? Or like a cPanel lookalike?
<ubuntu234> to download only the .deb files seems to only work with aptitude even if they are already installed which does not seem to work with apt-get I did "aptitude -d install" Circlefusion
<moepman> everytime i close the lid of my laptop, the screen goes dark and will not return to a working state, no matter what i try
<quibbler> !ask | khuraam
<ubottu> khuraam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Circlefusion> ubuntu234: that's so odd. Well good to know.
<khuraam> i want to make my web hosting server of cpanel
<Sega_Dude> I also need help installig my nvida drivers
<i_siddhartha_i> ok
<h1v3> moepman: try to restart it
<khuraam> server installation
<gabbler> sega_dude, have you tried the restricted drivers or even envy?
<moepman> h1v3, that is no solution
<chill> anybody knows where hcid went in 8.10? or what replaced it
<nickrud> Veratyr9, do you get this only with compiz enabled?
<nickrud> Veratyr9, that is, crashes
<Sega_Dude> yes. If I click enable it says download driver for like a second then goes away even if i;m connected to the internet.
<Circlefusion> khuraam: so you have ubuntu server and you want to setup WAMP with cpanel? Are you starting from scratch?
<Veratyr9> nickrud: compiz? i've never done anything outside the basic realm of ubuntu, it's always worked on other machines flawlessly for me
<Circlefusion> khuraam: scratch that.........I meant LAMP :-)
<moepman> everytime i close the lid of my laptop, the screen goes dark and will not return to a working state, no matter what i try
<nickrud> Veratyr9, usually compiz (wobbly windows, shadows, etc) are enabled whenever you install fglrx. And often it exposes bugs with particular chip sets.
<h1v3> moepman: just kidding. :P you may want to take a look at ubuntu menu / system / preferences / screen actions. please return and tell me if this helped you.
<Veratyr9> nickrud: you mean visual effects under appearance prefs?
<khuraam> its mean for hosting server i need ubanto server cd
<nickrud> Veratyr9, yes
<Sega_Dude> Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
<Travis-42> in my grub boot menu I have both kernel 2.6.27 and kernel 2.6.24 available as boot options.  is this normal?
<khuraam> in instalation its ask cpanel
<gabbler> sega_dude, have a look at envy then
<Veratyr9> nickrud: first thing i did was disable it, still no-go
<moepman> h1v3, "on closing th lid" - "ignore" hmmmm
<i_siddhartha_i> hello
<Sega_Dude> whats envy?
<Sega_Dude> yo
<w3wsrmn> khuraam: cpanel doesn't support ubuntu, only RHEL and CentOS. And Ubuntu doesn't provide any binaries for it.
<gabbler> sega_dude, a app, python i think to install nvidia or ati drivers
<Morclye> How can I separate microphone capture and microphone playback in linux?
<Sega_Dude> ok i'll try it
<nickrud> huh. Looking for reports, I found your forum thread Veratyr9
<Sega_Dude> brb just gotta boot in ubuntu
<skinofstars1> Sega_dude: you shuoldn't need envy
<khuraam> any other script support it hosting
<Sega_Dude> y
<Morclye> Those adjustments seem to be locked together. Either I hear myself speaking in mic or if I don't hear then it means that mic is not recording at all
<Sega_Dude> skinofstars1: Y not?
<skinofstars1> nvidia/ati drivers are available from the repos
<Sega_Dude> repos? Sorry i'm kinda a noob
<skinofstars1> system>administration>hardware drivers
<Marfi> when will the release of KDE 4.2 hit the repos, or does anyone know where i can download the new stable release?
<Marfi> Sega_Dude, repositories, where you download software from
<i_siddhartha_i> ubuntu 8.10 bluetooth not detecting
<Sega_Dude> o!!! ok brb gonna boot into ubuntu
<khuraam> any other server supporting ubanto
<skinofstars1> Marfi: you could pick up kde4.2 from the nightlies, project neon i think it's called
<moepman> h1v3, dont know what i should see there, i have set all optiens to "ignore" still the lid goes dark
<Circlefusion> khuraam: you can try webmin... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/webmin-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<nt_> hi
<Marfi> skinofstars1, don't want the nightlies, want the stable one. =)
<nt_> who like girls
<khuraam> ok
<skinofstars1> Marfi: juist guessing, perhaps backports in kubuntu
<maboughey> can anyone help me with the top and bottom bars that are displaying half out of the screen?
<nt_> my bottom bars is lost
<h1v3> moepman: last time when i had this problem i simply disabled (or even uninstalled) the screen saver iirc. but let me try to remember better.
<Marfi> skinofstars1, alright, thanks. ill keep looking around, and may just grab the nightly
<skinofstars1> nt_: right click on the other panel and click new panel
<xlukasx> good morning
<Circlefusion> morn
<xlukasx> anyone having issues?
<nt_> good evening
<skinofstars1> maboughey: is your screen adjusted right?
<xlukasx> :)
<khuraam> http://www.webmin.com/download.html whisch file i download in this web
<maboughey> skinofstars1, yes as far as i know, there isn't any settings for the actuall size of the screen, i had xp displaying properly on it
<skinofstars1> khuraam: the deb
<nickrud> Veratyr9, all I can suggest is filing a bug:  run  ubuntu-bug fglrx-installer  to get a some preliminary info, and attach your xorg.conf and the Xorg.0.log
<khuraam> ok
<khuraam> after downloading what can i do
<skinofstars1> maboughey: you may just need to press your monitors autoadjust again
<skinofstars1> khuraam: double click it and the installer should just kick into action
<Veratyr9> nickrud: alright i'll do that now. thx
<rn0308982> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<vikasap> Hello All , I have an issue with my wireless adapter ... Can anyone please help me with that ?
<dinesh372> h
<dinesh372> f
<dinesh372> f
<dinesh372> f
<FloodBot1> dinesh372: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ryder51> How do i install metasploit on ubuntu
<adante> how do i make nautilus browse network shares?
<skinofstars1> vikasap: what type of wireless adapter, usb? integtrated?
<vikasap> skinofstars1: integrated
<christkdcdd> hello
<skinofstars1> laptop?
<christkdcdd> yeah
<adante> when i click the "network servers" link it says "Couldn't display "network:///". Nautilus cannot handle network: locations
<maboughey> skinofstars1, tried that, diddnt work
<skinofstars1> adante: need samba
<Sega_Dude> hey i;m back got the nvida driver to install
<Novagenesis> Mornin...vpnc is suddenly failing on me in my ubuntu box, but not my remote shell account.  I run vpnc with all my settings (which worked as of 7:30am this morning).... and it all connects quietly.  However, I'm never able to ping any of my work computers.  Anyone had troubles like that before?
<vikasap> skinofstars1: The problem is that my adapter works very well in windows . But it does not give the same performance (in terms of distance from the access point) in ubuntu
<Ryder51> i installed all the dependencies for metasploit but have no idea how to run it
<vikasap> skinofstars1: IBM Thinkpad T60P
<vince_> Good Morning everybody.  I was wondering if anyone else is having any issues with the new update for ca-certificates-java when you attempt to upgrade it from the package manager.  Any time my system tries it the whole thing freezes up and I have to abort.
<Sega_Dude> ok gotta restart brb
<skinofstars1> vik..: it may be that the wifi maker doesn't provide open drivers
<h1v3> nickrud: here's my problem: after i once apt-get-purged usplash, i can't enable it anymore, whatever i try, as though this purge removed something essential and irrecoverable from the original ubuntu installation. (of course, i'm not absolutely sure the purge is the cause.) i tried everything, it simply won't work: the booting freezes just before showing the nice splash. i even tried splashy (based on different libs): this on
<Marfi> and to answer my question, about installing KDE 4.2,  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<h1v3> nickrud: here's my problem: after i once apt-get-purged usplash, i can't enable it anymore, whatever i try, as though this purge removed something essential and irrecoverable from the original ubuntu installation. (of course, i'm not absolutely sure the purge is the cause.) i tried everything, it simply won't work: the booting freezes just before showing the nice splash.
<vikasap> skinofstars1: Thats right , I figured that my system is now using restricted drivers
<vikasap> skinofstars1: Can I have a replacement ?
<h1v3> nickrud: i even tried splashy (based on different libs): this one freezes only *after* showing the nice splash image. which makes me think the problem is lower-level, like driver-related. what do you think?
<adante> skinofstars1: i have samba installed is there a specific package i need for client or what are you referring to?
<skinofstars1> vik..: probably not
<h1v3> nickrud: sorry if you got it twice, i thought the first message might be too long to reach you
<eidolon> Hi folk s- i aptitude-installed java-6-sun, then ran update-alternatives, but i still donm't see the JRE as a plugin in Firefox.  The update-alternatives said "no alternative for libjavaplugin', but it's certainly there.  is this a known bug?
<vikasap> skinofstars1: Any other solutions ?
<skinofstars1> adante: read this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<gabbler> eidolon, did you install the jre-plugin?
<skinofstars1> vik..: get hold of new hardware, ralink provide open drivers for all their wifi chipsets
<eidolon> it was part of hte java-6-sun JRE afaik.  i see it in /usr/lib/java
<eidolon> is it a seperate package?
<gabbler> eidolon, yes seperate
<skinofstars1> vik,,: sorry, but that's the best i can think of
<adante> skinofstars1: wow that is a large document can you narrow it down somewhat?
 * eidolon searches
<vikasap> skinofstars1: New hardware :-O ... I probably cant do that
<eidolon> sun-java6-plugin
<eidolon> installing
<skinofstars1> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Networking
<fevel> where can I alter keyboard shortcuts?
<eidolon> gabbler, you win.  thank you.
<skinofstars1> vikasap: i understand. it's the problem we have with broadcom chipsets
<vikasap> Can I just try some default driver and hope that it works ?
<Sega_Dude> ok got my nvidia installed! Now for the wireless card...
<quibbler> fevel, configuration editor apps>metacity>keybindings
<dayo> does anyone know any good tutorials for installing powerdns with LDAP as backend?
<skinofstars1> vik: the restricted drivers that autmatically come with ubuntu are the best you can get really
<fevel> quibbler: youre the man my friend
<quibbler> fevel, :)
<vikasap> skinofstars1: Well it works , but just falls short of my room which is about 10 meters from access point ... :-P
<skinofstars1> vik..: ahh, that's not so good
<vikasap> skinofstars1: I should probably move the access point ... But its a pain and will create a lot of mess ... :-P
<skinofstars1> vik: you could look at some kinda diy signal boost. i believe there is something you can do with baked beans cans :)
<vikasap> :-D
<Circlefusion> I'
<Circlefusion> I've seen some interesting extenders using a converted wok
<Ryder51> howd i install metasploit? i installed all the dependicies [sorry dont know how to spell that] but i dont know how to start it?
<aclonedsheep> Apparently Ubuntu/Grub won't work w/o my external drive plugged in -- how might I fix this?
<skinofstars1> yeah, i saw a good one using a deep fat frying cage
<doink1212> is there a script or terminal command for starting up a program on a specific desktop?
<Sega_Dude> Whats with the whole restricted driver thing anyways?
<doctorow> I'm setting up a new Ubuntu machine and I want to install all the packages present on my old machine. Is there a way to get apt to tell me what's installed and output it in a neat list that I can use to reinstall on the nex box?
<deww> Sega_Dude: drivers that are not opened sourced usually
<i_siddhartha_i> hi
<ezerhoden> doctorow: dpkg --get-selections
<Jack_Sparrow> Sega_Dude if the source code is not available they are not open source and are restricted
<Sega_Dude> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<skinofstars1> Seag-dude: not all hardware makers release open drivers
<doink1212>  is there a script or terminal command for starting up a program on a specific desktop? I want to have programs startup to a specific desktop went i log on
<Serge6> hey
<skinofstars1> Ryder51, look at this live distro http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<doctorow> THanks, Ubotu!
<Circlefusion> doink1212:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-903196.html
<khuraam> webmin is not installig
<khuraam> what can i doo
<Circlefusion> khuraam: why isn't it installing? What problem are you having?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Circlefusion> ah
<Circlefusion> ebox
<Jack_Sparrow> ebox has not been working much better lately and I dont know what else you can/should use
<gribouille>    hi
<nickrud> h1v3, I was away for a bit; and I don't know much about usplash either ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning nickrud
<nickrud> Morning Jack_Sparrow
<h1v3> !ebox
<Circlefusion> khuraam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Circlefusion> heh
<gribouille> how can I run hardy and intrepid simultaneously on my computer ?
<Circlefusion> :-o
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille Put one in a vbox
<gordonjcp> gribouille: What exactly are you trying to do?
<jsnikeris> Hi all.  I just restarted my computer after an update and after logging in, was immediately logged out.  The window manager noticed that I was logged in for such a short amount of time, so it displayed ~/.xession-errors for me.  Nothing looked suspicious in the file; however, I can paste it here if requested.  I'm logged into failsafe Gnome right now, and am trying to figure out what is going wrong.  Can anyone point me in the right direction of where to st
<gregor> hi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/KDE is linking to http://bugs.kde.org/ and not to httpS://bugs.kde.org/ please fix that.
<Novagenesis> anyone around with significant vpnc experience?  It just suddenly stopped working on me
<gribouille> gordonjcp, I want to be able to run intrpid on hardy
<gordonjcp> gribouille: that doesn't make a lot of sense
<gribouille> gordonjcp, why not ?
<MaximLevitsky> is it possible to make skype record from pulseaudio?
<khuraam> ok
<khuraam> i am trying to install eby
<ezerhoden> jsnikeris: post a link
<maboughey> can anyone tell me how to shrink the dispay area so i can see the whole desktop?
<gordonjcp> gribouille: I don't know, I just have a hard time understanding what you just said
<Circlefusion> gribouille: what is the purpose of trying to run intrepid on hardy? For testing?
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille You  can run it in a vbox etc   but you wont have the efects and 3d stuff and I too dont know why you  would want to run them at the same ime
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > maboughey
<ubottu> maboughey, please see my private message
<khuraam> how can i end task running application
<h1v3> jsnikeris: try to "switch user" and login on the new screen and see what happens
<jsnikeris> ezerhoden: to '~/.xsession-errors' ?
<c0p3rn1c> I'm going to give a presentation on "The Rise Of The Linux Desktop PC", do you know any hard facts to back up this claim? Maybe some nice graphs ?
<Circlefusion> khuraam: htop... f3 to search... f9 to kill
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Circlefusion> khuraam: apt-get install htop (if needed)
<ezerhoden> jsnikeris: post the logfile and give us the link
<gribouille> Circlefusion, Jack_Sparrow : I'm developping an app that is going to be run on a server under hardy. In the same time, I don't want to be stuck with hardy
<maboughey> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<i_siddhartha_i> how can i install google chrome in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<hajar> hi guys .. I have a big problem , the built-in hard disk occurs in the disktop as an external one.. what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> c0p3rn1c Please ask in offtopic, this is  not the place for your type of question/discussion
<jsnikeris> h1v3: I will try that as soon as I post .xsession-errors
<aljosa> where can i find kubuntu-experimental key/gpg for apt?
<Circlefusion> gribouille: Then as long as the app doesn't require 3D capability, you should be ok with running intrepid in a virtualbox
<h1v3> gribouille: virtualbox is what you need
<gribouille> Circlefusion, you mean hardy ?
<Circlefusion> gribouille: you said you wanted to run intrepid inside of hardy, right?
<savid> Hi, I have an apple laptop (MacBook) w/ ubuntu installed.  It doesn't have a numlock key, but is acting as if numlock is on (ie,  keys u,i,o type 4,5,6).  No other letter keys will work either.   How do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille Understood and yes, use virtualbox-ose
<maboughey> Jack_Sparrow, that diddnt work
<ezerhoden> jsnikeris: have you previously installed ati or nvidia driver manually
<gribouille> Circlefusion, yes, but it is the opposite in fact ;-)
<hajar> hi guys .. I have a big problem , the built-in hard disk occurs in the disktop as an external one.. what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> maboughey You will need to come up with the best question possible on what hardware you have and what all you have done to try and get it going
<Reave> I just recieved a new version of the kernel today and need to download all the source for it to get vmware server to work with it - how do I do that?
<gribouille> Jack_Sparrow, is it hard to set up ?
<i_siddhartha_i> aptoncd crases n ubuntu 8.10
<skinofstars1> hajar: do you know where it is mounted? anything mounted under /media shows up as external
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille not too bad, do you need usb support in vbox?
<gribouille> Jack_Sparrow, no
<h1v3> gribouille: not sure about virtualbox-ose, but the virtualbox that you can download from the official page is quite straightforward
<maboughey> Jack_Sparrow, i have a nvidia card, connected by dvi to a 32"tft tv, the screen area is larger than what the tv is displaying.
<i_siddhartha_i> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille You will need plenty of free space on your / partition
<jsnikeris> ezerhoden: http://joe.snikeris.com/.xsession-errors
<khuraam> webmin pakege is stop
<maboughey> all im seeing is just under half of the top and bottom bar
<khuraam> now closeing what can i do
<gribouille> Jack_Sparrow, what is the difference between virtualbox-ose and virtualbox ?
<khuraam> i dont fine which one i kill
<skinofstars1> OpenSourceEdition
<Jack_Sparrow> maboughey Please address it to the room and include what all you have tried and done so far with drivers, note if it ever worked for you and what has happened since it did work
<MaximLevitsky> gribouille, less features in OSE editon
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille I think one installs the other, there is only one in our repos
<Circlefusion> khuraam: it seems as if webmin was never installed. So I would not worry about killing anything and continue with installing ebox
<maboughey> I have a nvidia card, connected by dvi to a 32"tft tv, the screen area is larger than what the tv is displaying. i see just under half the top and bottom bars. I have the nvidia display drivers installed
<khuraam> i try to install but its saying any appliction is installing
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille I needed usb support so I got the one from the vbox site and the guest additions iso too
<h1v3> maboughey: run "nvidia-settings" in a console, go to "X Server Display Configuration", enable "Advanced" and make sure "Panning" shows the same value as "Resolution". please tell me if it worked.
<jsnikeris> ezerhoden: I have the proprietary nvidia driver installed; however, I installed it through ubuntu, not manually
<ezerhoden> jsnikeris: that file gives nothing useful, what about /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<i_siddhartha_i> when i try to create AptOnCD , it crashes at 40-50%
<osama> hi, i'm looking for the dbus-send command to activate the Negative plugin in compiz, I want to activate at 00:00 and deactivate at 05:00 via crontab....
<hajar> skinofstars1 : where I can found it?
<Jack_Sparrow> osama /join #compiz
<gregor> hi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/KDE is linking to http://bugs.kde.org/ and not to httpS://bugs.kde.org/ please fix that.
<Blaise> Hi guys, after a recent graphics driver update (ati 8.12) my computer boots in the wrong resolution and won't save changes, strangely my desktop displays only in the corner of my monitor, as opposed to it stretching to full screen, is there a reason for
<skinofstars1> hajar: i'm guessing it comes up on your desktop when mounted. right click>properties>volume
<Blaise> ...this
<khuraam> will u tell me what can i doo
<khuraam> plz
<hajar> <skinofstars1 : it is unknown
<h1v3> gregor: i think it's because "S" is a typo (capitalization matters)
<jsnikeris> ezerhoden: http://joe.snikeris.com/Xorg.0.log
<jsnikeris> ezerhoden: I'm going to try switching users like h1v3 suggested
<rdw200169> gregor, it's a wiki; you *can* just change that yourself
<jpds> gregor: Done.
<gregor> jpds, thanks.
<hajar> skinofstars1 : it happen when I try to solve the card reader problem
<skinofstars1> hajar, so it doesn't appear on your desktop when mounted?
<jsnikeris> h1v3: I don't have any other users to switch to, so I'd have to logout.  Should I?
<skinofstars1> what did you do?
<hajar> no
<skinofstars1> hajar. how did you solve your card reader problem?
<ezerhoden> jsnikeris: i see nothing
<maboughey> h1v3, is the same, but still no luck:(
<i_siddhartha_i> any html editor in ubuntu?
<gribouille> do I have to install an OS in virtualbox to be able to use it ?
<jsnikeris> ezerhoden: What do you suggest I do from here?
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille yes
<sarmisak> i_siddhartha_i: geany, quanta plus, etc.
<doctorow> I've used dkpg --set-selections to import a bunch of selections into apt, but I made a mistake and want to start over. How do I erase the selections?
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille fyi there is /join #vbox
<Joelito> anyone just got ubuntu updates and get errors?
<skinofstars1> i_sidd: lots, bluefish, quanta, amaya, kompozer, but good old gedit works fine
<hajar>  I try what it is written here but after a while it does not allowed me to complete and prohibit me .https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/6262
<sarmisak> gribouille: why install a virtualbox then?
<jsnikeris> joelito: I'm immediately logged out after logging in
<i_siddhartha_i> quantaplus is for kde, for gnome?
<khuraam> webmin not closing
<h1v3> gribouille: virtualbox is like another computer inside your ubuntu. so you have to add a virtual hard disk to it (a very simple wizard) and partition it and then install ubuntu. i guess this makes everything clear.
<skinofstars1> quanta is kde/qt
<hatter243> jsnikeris, do you have a shell? A valid one?
<jsnikeris> hatter243: yes
<Joelito> jsnikeris: I think it was from kernel-restricted headers update
<jsnikeris> joelito: are you having the same issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> sarmisak because he wants to run two os concurrently
<dayzman> hi
<Joelito> jsnikeris: well...update manager stills there
<dayzman> how do i check which version of ubuntu i'm using
<i_siddhartha_i> thankyou sarmisak and <skinofstars1>
<Jack_Sparrow> gribouille http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads                   also  has a guide page
<Slart> dayzman: open a terminal, run "lsb_release -a"
<sarmisak> Jack_Sparrow: the question was 'do I have to install an OS in virtualbox to be able to use it ?' ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dayzman lsb_release -a
<doctorow> I've used dkpg --set-selections to import a bunch of selections into apt, but I made a mistake and want to start over. How do I erase the selections?
<dayzman> thanks a lot
<Slart> dayzman: or do the same and run "uname -a" to see what kernel you're running
<sarmisak> i_siddhartha_i: no problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> sarmisak Annd I answered yet
<hajar> dayzman : write this  lsb_release -a in terminal
<jsnikeris> joelito: I don't understand what you mean
<skinofstars1> hajar: I suggest you throw this back to the room
<h1v3> dayzman: lsb_release -a
<sarmisak> Jack_Sparrow: nevermind, I'm off frequency I believe.
<dayzman> h1v3:  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<maboughey> h1v3, they are both the same, but still no luck:(
<hajar> skinofstars1 :how? sorry
<Circlefusion> khuraam: try /etc/init.d/webmin stop
<h1v3> maboughey: then play some more with the resolution in that same window
<X-Bacon> whats the last version?
<maboughey> h1v3, trying that. doing an update at the mo, hopefully it will fix it
<skinofstars1> hajar said (I'm stumped): hi guys .. I have a big problem , the built-in hard disk occurs in the disktop as an external one.. what can I do?
<jsnikeris> I just restarted my computer after an update and after logging in, was immediately logged out.  The window manager noticed that I was logged in for such a short amount of time, so it displayed ~/.xession-errors for me.  I'm logged into failsafe Gnome right now, and am trying to figure out what is going wrong.  Can anyone point me in the right direction of where to start looking?
<X-Bacon> =D
<manasses> hi to all
<X-Bacon> hi;
<Circlefusion> X-Bacon: of ubuntu?
<i_siddhartha_i> bluetooth is not detected in ubuntu 8.10
<X-Bacon> yep
<manasses> i have a question
<manasses> i just intall ubuntu in my laptop
<hatter243> !ask | manasses
<ubottu> manasses: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<catmando> hey so when did the gnome workspace switcher stop allowing you to drag windows in the mini-preview from one workspace to another?
<gribouille> does intrepid include kde 3 ?
<h1v3> jsnikeris: go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and modify driver to "vesa"
<Circlefusion> X-Bacon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<step21> jsnikeris: full disk maybe?
<h1v3> jsnikeris: what video card?
<jsnikeris> step21: I'm at 3%
<hatter243> gribouille, kubuntu features kde version 4
<manasses> and the wireless is being detecte but dont work and i dont know what i have to do i update the software che driver and all is okay
<step21> jsnikeris: lol ok
<manasses> the car is a integrate card atheros ar 5007 802.11b in a hp laptop
<Novagenesis> so hey..anyone here know much about vpnc?  It stopped working on my local box on a reboot at 8 this morning, and hasn't started since...the connection seems to work, the tun0 interface appears, and i can't ping anything but 127.0.0.1 while it's running
<jsnikeris> h1v3: Asus 9600 GT
<jsnikeris> h1v3: it's a nvidia chipset
<h1v3> jsnikeris: then reinstall the video driver
<Circlefusion> jsnikeris: run dmesg from terminal to view the  boot log
<HECTORcam>  hola
<Circlefusion> HECTORcam: konnichiwa
<manasses> do anyone know how to fix that problem
<REVERSE> helo
<REVERSE> does anyone know please hw to install ubuntu on my 2nd harddrive
<Circlefusion> manasses: is this intrepid 8.10?
<Circlefusion> REVERSE: simple would be to use the install CD again and when prompted, select  your second drive
<hatter243> REVERSE, boot from Ubuntu CD, select install, choose second drive as the install point
<jsnikeris> h1v3: I just deactivated the proprietary nvidia drivers.  I'm going to reboot
<manasses> yeah
<filthpig> hi, a friend of mine is trying to upgrade from hardy to intrepid (hardy was installed back in september and hasn't been on the net after that), and under System - admin. - software sources - updates, he doesn't have the "Release upgrade"-option there. Any ideas what he has to do to get that option there?
<hatter243> filthpig, from a console "sudo update-manager -d"
<REVERSE> but my concern is though one hdd 1 i have windows xp and if i install ubuntu on my 2nd hdd when the grub wants to install should i allow it.. say if i want to format my 1st harddrive will that effect my ubuntu install or if i want to change ubuntu for something else will that effect it.. if that makes sense
<HorizonXP> what software can i install to convert xvid to DVD?
<Circlefusion> manasses: I found this... http://unsharptech.com/2008/10/31/atheros-wireless-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<vince_> Good Morning everybody.  I was wondering if anyone else is having any issues with the new update for ca-certificates-java when you attempt to upgrade it from the package manager.  Any time my system tries it the whole thing freezes up and I have to abort.
<khuraam> i restarted my pc
<manasses> thanks goint to check thanks
<Veratyr9> nickrud you still here?
<hatter243> REVERSE, if XP is already installed and you install ubuntu onto a second harddrive you should let grub install. It will automatically be configured to allow botting xp as well
<ezerhoden> catmando: with what version was this possible? i am missing this coming from xfce
<ezerhoden> catmando: could it be some ill effect of compiz ?
<Slart> vince_: nope.. no such problems here
<khuraam> how can i install webmin
<REVERSE> hatter243:  does grub install on the second harddrive... so i could format my windows partition and my ubuntu would still boot or install windows 7 and it wouldn`t affect the second hard drive// sorry for the weird questions..i did have xp and ubuntu dual booting on one partition, and my xp crashed and i lost them both, thats why i have purchased a new hard drive.. and if either one would crash wouldn`t affect the other one an
<REVERSE> d it could still boot or format it  thank you for your help
<scunizi> REVERSE, if you're worried about that then after install make sure grub is installed on both harddrives.. that way if the windows drive dies just change to the other driver in bios as the primary boot device.
<catmando> ezerhoden, i use it in CentOS all the time
<HorizonXP> what software can i install to convert xvid to DVD?
<cwillu> !webmin | khuraam
<ubottu> khuraam: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hatter243> REVERSE, grub installs on the second partition (in this case) in the /boot/grub/ folder. Should you reformat XP you might have to reconfigure /boot/grub/menu.lst but I think you won't have to. Also, should you lose the XP harddrive entirely you won't lose grub or ubuntu because the second harddrive is the one that is flagged as the boot harddrive
<shri> on ubuntu 8.10. i am seeing firefox issues with gmail
<catmando> ezerhoden, although TBH I don't know what version of gnome that is off the top of my head
<shri> has anyone seen this before
<letalis> im attempting to strip the first 15 characters out of lines of a text file so that i can use sot and uniq to sort and remove the redundant lines for output. any ideas?
<Slart> HorizonXP: try Devede
<catmando> ezerhoden, no compiz here
<letalis> sort
<shri> can you suggest a good browser in ubuntu?
<hatter243> letalis, are you thinking of cut?
<Slart> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Biophile> How can I find which partition my install is on?
<jsnikeris> h1v3: Disabling them through 'System->Administration->Hardware drivers' didn't seem to disable them at all.  How do you suggest I reinstall the drivers?
<Slart> shri: firefox is one of the more popular ones
<HorizonXP> Slart: Thanks :)
<shri> but i am having issues with gmail.com
<Slart> letalis: cut might do it
<letalis> im trying to basically remove the timestamps from the file(s)
<khuraam> ebox url plz
<khuraam> and how can i run localhost
<Slart> letalis: or sed
<skinofstars1> shri: me too
<krishmish> nickserv identify 123
<Slart> !ebox | khuraam
<ubottu> khuraam: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<skinofstars1> shri: opera
<shri> i dont know what happens to firefox.i get messages like Error code: ssl_error_access_denied_alert)  and Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request.
<hatter243> letalis, if you know that it will always be 15 characters long, cut will do the job
<shri> is opera good?
<jrgp> shri, opera
<jrgp> 's great
<letalis> cool ill check it out and see if i can adapt it to my script
<skinofstars1> shri: opera's not too shabby at all
<Novagenesis> shri it's ok..a lot of people love it
<Slart> shri: why not try it.. none of the major browsers are bad
<jrgp> except IE
<khuraam> why we are use apache server
<shri> i am using ubuntu and not kubuntu. will it work?
<hajar>  hi guys .. I have a big problem , the built-in hard disk occurs in the dektop as an external one.. what can I do?
<shri> i think it needs Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<scunizi> shri, you might be able to fix FF by simply renaming /home/shri/.mozilla
<Slart> jrgp: I said major.. not "monster we hide in the basement" ;)
<j-b-r> Can anyone help me with a strange issue with my 8.10 installation process?
<REVERSE> wow techy stuff thank you \(^.^)/  i will go and install ubuntu on my new harddrive.. thought i would ask before i did i tried it lol  thank you
<shri> scunzi: why are you saying that?
<krishmish> anyone help me to configure netgear wg111 in ubuntu 8.04
<Coudy> hi. i'm installing ubuntu over network localy from iso image (http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/) , but after software selection installation downloading some files from internet, why ?
<shri> what do you think is the issue?
<krishmish> anyone help me to configure netgear wg111 in ubuntu 8.04?
<Slart> !repeat | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Circlefusion> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Veratyr9> ah i figured it out! i found and fixed a bug that is in the release of 8.10! where do i report it?
<Circlefusion> heh
<scunizi> shri, if you want to try fixing FF then .mozilla in your home directory can be renamed.. it could be something in there that is creating your issue.. that's one way to find out.
<Slart> krishmish: if you don't get an answer you can repeat your question.. but wait at least 5 minutes before repeating..
<Novagenesis> ok, this is officially pathetic...i'm downloading vmware player to run vpnc because my real linux box doesn't run it right
<cwillu> !launchpad | Veratyr9
<ubottu> Veratyr9: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cwillu> Veratyr9, bugs.launchpad.net
<Veratyr9> cwillu: thx
<Novagenesis> anyone here know much about vpnc?  It stopped working on my local box on a reboot at 8 this morning, and hasn't started since...the connection seems to work, the tun0 interface appears, and i can't ping anything but 127.0.0.1 while it's running
<vincenzo> aries
<khuraam> E: Couldn't find package “^ebox-.*”
<khuraam> linux@linux-desktop:~$ apt-cache rdepends ebox | uniq
<khuraam> W: Unable to locate package ebox
<khuraam> linux@linux-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<khuraam> Reading package lists... Done
<khuraam> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot1> khuraam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<letalis> this looks liek it might do the job, though im not entirely certain i know how to tell it to cut off the first 15 characters of each line
<ezerhoden> catmando: notice, it does say click to start dragging 'whatever' but when you drag and release it just switches to that desktop and the app stays where it was
<shri> aptitude install opera does not work. it goes through its database and saying 0 packages installed
<j-b-r> I'm getting corrupted .deb files during the installation no matter if I use the normal or alternate installer and different CDs.
<catmando> ezerhoden, yeah it's definitely a bug
<scunizi> j-b-r, did you burn at the slowest speed possible?
<j-b-r> No.
<Slart> j-b-r: have you used the "check cd" option?
<j-b-r> 10x
<Marvin1> howdy.... any pointers to info on why ubuntu server 8.10 won't boot... gets stuck on grub.... same box installs wokrstation fine, grub boots just fine... tia
<scunizi> j-b-r, reburn at the slowest possible speed and see if that fixes it.
<j-b-r> Ok
<j-b-r> I'll try that now
<j-b-r> I think check cd just hangs at the loading bar
<krishmish> anyone help me to configure netgear wg111 in ubuntu 8.04?
<Circlefusion> shri: get the deb file here... ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/963/final/en/i386/
<dorgan> so i having a bind allow-query issue
<Slart> j-b-r: then I think there's something wrong with the cd
<khuraam> i am geting error instaling ebox http://repoubuntusoftware.info/dists/feisty/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<j-b-r> I've tried various physical CDs
<bunti> does the new ubuntu kernel 2.6.27-11 have features from 2.6.28?
<skinofstars1> shri: alternative is to get opera from the medibuntu repo
<Biophile> Whenever I try to boot I get 'grub error 2'
<dorgan> basically i have the following allow-query { 192.168.3.0/24; 192.168.20.0/24;};  and have forwarders setup but when i do a dig @localhost google.com i am getting status: REFUSED
<Slart> ok, reboot time.. let's see if the new kernel is any fun
<j-b-r> Ok, um, it seems to me like 10x is the slowest possible speed my drive can burn at. Is that possible?
<scunizi> j-b-r, yes.. you might also have a bad download..
<j-b-r> Ugh. So both the normal and alternate installers could have been downloaded badly?
<skinofstars1> j-b-r: checksum the iso before you burn it
<j-b-r> Maybe I should try another version...
<Marvin1> can anyone help re ubuntu 8.10 worksta boots fine while server gets stuck on grub (same box)?
<bunti> hello?
<bunti> does the new ubuntu kernel 2.6.27-11 have features from 2.6.28?
<bunti> backports in it?
<skinofstars1> bunti: it would likely just be a bugfix release
<cwillu> bunti, backported modules are in a specific backports package
<khuraam> which software i install for hosting
<cwillu> !info linux-backport-modules
<ubottu> Package linux-backport-modules does not exist in intrepid
<cwillu> bah
<j-b-r> I downloaded it via bittorent. Shouldn't that SHA1 it automatically?
<cwillu> something like that
<lighttitan> what is the command to remove a directory that has files in it?
<cwillu> lighttitan, rm -r
<lighttitan> thx
<cwillu> lighttitan, be careful with it
<Slart_> lighttitan: rm -r.. but be careful
<skinofstars1> j-b-r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<wcdl> does someone have twinkle??
<wcdl> i'm having problems with sound in skype and twinkle does anyone knows how to configure it
<cwillu> wcdl, use the 'pulse' inputs and outputs
<j-b-r> Ok, my md5 sums are also correct
<wcdl> cwillu: on skype or twinkle?
<cwillu> wcdl, and you may want to remove the option to control volume from skype in the same panel
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu I hate seeing anyone post that command in here.  Please ask them what folder and give them the full command they want so you dont post just that
<cwillu> wcdl, wkype.  Can't account for twinkle
<magicsrv> Hey guys! I'm currently installing ubuntu 8.10 alternate and it just freezed on "Configuring language-pack-en-base" any ideas?
<khuraam> E: Couldn't find package “^ebox-.*”
<j-b-r> Could the machine itself be screwing with the installation process somehow?
<magicsrv> I don't know...
<j-b-r> Oh, I meant mine. But the answer could effect you too.
<Jack_Sparrow> cwillu FYI that phrase sets off triggers for most of the -ops..  unwanted attention.. :)
<magicsrv> What happens if I reset my PC ?
<h1v3> magicsrv: is there anything peculiar about your computer that we should know before answering your question?
<Jack_Sparrow> magicsrv Is this a regular install or one inside windows.. wubi   ish
<magicsrv> §h1v3§ : it's just a regular PC...
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, yay, uwanted attention, just what I wanted :p
<amondo> h1v3: he was installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<wcdl> cwillu: i put in and out with the pulse option and nothing
<magicsrv> §Jack_Sparrow§ : regular
<h1v3> amondo: i know, but it matters on what.
<Jack_Sparrow> magicsrv np, just needed to clarify
<magicsrv> §h1v3§ : 512MB DDR2, integrated video card, 1.5GHz Athlon CPU
<magicsrv> And I've been seeing network activity through my router, btw
<h1v3> magicsrv: did you perform a cd check for defects?
<magicsrv> §h1v3§ : it's a flashdrive...
<learner> hello
<scunizi> !hello | learner
<ubottu> learner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<magicsrv> should I do the check anyway? I just want to know what will happen to my partitions if I press the reset button
<scunizi> magical, have you booted into a live usb stick?
<h1v3> magicsrv: try alt + f4 and see what it says
<_DEL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<magicsrv> nevermind, I did the reset already
<shri> howto download opera on ubuntu?
<j-b-r> Go to the website
<j-b-r> I did it last night. It's easiest that way
<dft> heh, I'm having usb flash drive mounting/unmounting issues.
<scunizi> shri, go to the medibuntu websiite
<dft> I have a usb key that mounts as /media/KINGSTON
<learner> i want to install any localhot application
<dft> I unmounted it the other day, yet nautilus still shows it as mouned
<dft> mounted
<scunizi> !enter | dft
<ubottu> dft: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cq> hellol, I have a weird problem... I have JAVA_HOME set correctly in my shell, but after invoking a /bin/sh script that variable is empty... any ideas?
<dft> scunizi: I'm describing a situation
<h1v3> magicsrv: why don't you just use ctrl + alt + del?
<h1v3> magicsrv: and did you try alt + f4 to see what the problem was?
<scunizi> dft, doesn't matter.. if you use enter a lot nobody will be able to follow you..
<dft> fine, point taken
<dft> I've been around irc enough I understand
<h1v3> cq: how are you invoking the script? are you sourcing it?
<scunizi> dft, as for the mount problem does it show the usb stick as an icon that looks like it has a line on the front face of it?
<cq> h1v3: just with ./script
<dft> how do I fix /sbin/umount.hal: /media/KINGSTON is not recognized by hal
<cq> cd
<Mood> wow. big update for ubuntu... 11, all kernel related. wow
<dft> scunizi: no
<j-b-r> Why are my installation files corrupt?
<h1v3> dft: curious. try #bash.
<scunizi> dft, and it does't matter where on the pc the usb is plugged in?
<dft> scunizi: exactly
<scunizi> dft, have you tried manually mounting and unmounting it?
<j-b-r> I'm doing everything right. My hashes and sums are correct, my drive burned at the slowest speed, and I tried multiple versions and discs.
<sipior> j-b-r: have you tried another drive?
<dft> scunizi: not today, brb
<j-b-r> Ugh. No,
<j-b-r> I don't really have that ability
<ezerhoden> what is the key or combination to see the verbose boot up sequence instead of the gui bootsplash
<j-b-r> My other cd writer is in the computer that I'm trying to install ubuntu on
<h1v3> j-b-r: how do you know they're corrupt?
<scunizi> j-b-r, you might try burning on a different machine or replacing your burner with one that you might have lying around.
<j-b-r> it says "bla.deb" corrupt
<dft> scunizi: that works, but now I two icons in nautilus showing the disk
<h1v3> ezerhoden: esc, i think
<j-b-r> I'm using a laptop for the burn, by the way.
<erUSUL> ezerhoden: there is not one you have to hit "e" on the grub menu to edit the netries then remove splash and quiet from the kernel line
<scunizi> dft, try unmounting now and see if both go away
<j-b-r> I've burned other install cds with this burner fine in the past, however.
<TheFunkbomb> So, I have UFW enabled but sometimes my gmail account won't work until I clear all my private data in Firefox.
<TheFunkbomb> Anybody know how to fix this?  To allow the necessary cookies through?
<ezerhoden> erUSUL: okie dokie, thanks
<erUSUL> TheFunkbomb: i can not see how the trhee things can be connected
<sipior> j-b-r: recently? drives all fail eventually... which operating system are you doing the burn from? try another perhaps?
<scunizi> TheFunkbomb, set thunderbird or Evolution up for Imap access of your gmail account
<TheFunkbomb> erUSUL, it doesn't make sense to me either
<TheFunkbomb> scunizi, will thunderbird handle multiple gmail accounts?
<scunizi> TheFunkbomb, yep
<TheFunkbomb> sweet
<TheFunkbomb> brb lol
<dft> scunizi: one icon dropped but the original is still there,  contextual menus only allow me unmount and when I try it tells me it's not mounted.
<j-b-r> Ugh. maybe I could do a usb stick install?
<j-b-r> Where would I get information on that?
<scunizi> !install | j-b-r
<ubottu> j-b-r: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<dft> I hate mysteries like this
<Biophile> Whenever I boot I get 'grub error 2' and nothing happens.
<scunizi> dft, this one's got me stumped too.. weird..
<erUSUL> TheFunkbomb: the only thing that affects cookies is the cookie policy (accept all reject all etc ) on the firefox configuration
<h1v3> j-b-r: then the reading is the problem. it looks like a ram issue.
<TheFunkbomb> erUSUL, but it works fine with UFW disabled.  When UFW is enabled, it stops working periodically.  Once I clear the private data, back to normal
<Gianpon> I'm leaving... see you!
<dft> scunizi: restarting nautilus hasn't helped either
<j-b-r> Windows booted fine on it before I repartitioned the drive...
<scunizi> dft, which version of ubuntu?
<ross_> so i have no problems right now but i did fix? something without realizing what i did
<ross_> i've been having internet connectivity problems
<ross_> wlan0 reporting Bit Rate= 1mbs
<dft> scunizi: 8.04LTS
<ross_> so instead of setting sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M i did sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M and now it reports Bit Rate = 54mbs?!
<dft> scunizi: brb
<scunizi> dft, you might delete the files in ~/.nautilus .. but don't delete any actual directories inside of that but you can delete the files in the directory(s)
<ross_> i'm confused and if anyone can explain what happened i would appreciate it.
<Biophile> Grub won't load and gives 'error 2' should I reinstall grub with a live cd?
<scunizi> dft, also .. is this machine an upgrade from Gutsy?
<jsnikeris> Hi all, This morning I received a series of updates, several of which involved the kernel. These updates may or may not have been the source of the problem; I hadn't restarted the machine in over a week. I restarted, as instructed by the package manager, to find out that upon entering my username and password, I was immediately logged back out. Gnome noticed this, and presented a dialog that displayed http://joe.snikeris.com/.xsession-errors . I have have a
<h1v3> jsnikeris: download the nvidia driver from its official page and install the new drivers. everything will work again if you do it.
<jsnikeris> h1v3: Ok, I'm trying it
<Marvin1> folks, can someone help me with grub/boot issues on 8.10 server? everything installs fine but grub gets stuck upon rebooting... it works just fine with worstation 8.10
<scunizi> jsnikeris, did you have nvidia's driver installed before the update?
<mrbichel> Hello I am having problems configuring a thrid level chooser on my macbook pro through xmodmap. I tried to follow a few online guides but with no results.
<throughput> hi, there is a solution to kinit problem in the boot?
<h1v3> jsnikeris: ignore my previous reply
<hajar>  hi guys .. I have a big problem , the built-in hard disk occurs in the dektop as an external one.. what can I do?
<jsnikeris> scunizi: yes
<jsnikeris> h1v3: Ok.  Any other suggestions?
<j-b-r> Ok, I'm going to try the Minimal install cd
<slavic> hi people
<slavic> i need some help
<j-b-r> I think the network hardware should work in this computer
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | slavic
<ubottu> slavic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jsnikeris> scunizi: it was version 177
<Crsim> Hi, i installed ubuntu, and i need to get the wifi working but it doesen accept the wep password so what is fucin on me??
<ortsvorsteher> !language | Crsim
<ubottu> Crsim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slavic> i added extra keyboard layouts in console-config file, know i need to use left win key to switch between layouts in xubuntu
<h1v3> jsnikeris: create another user and see if it behaves the same. this way you'll know if the problem lies in your config files
<j-b-r> Lol, you people are really into these server messages, aren't you?
<scunizi> jsnikeris, yes but was that driver from Ubuntu's repositories? or did you download it direct from nvidia?
<jsnikeris> h1v3: good idea.  trying it...
<Force> Crsim: check your system.log
<jsnikeris> scunizi: It was through Ubuntu's tool to install the nonfree drivers
<nikolam> hi. I am using crypttab line: cswap  /swapfile   /dev/random swap    and   fstab line:/dev/mapper/cswap   none    sw   0    0   to have encrypter swap-file.  But on boot it takes a long time to start, saying: Starting cryptmount targets (hit shift/ctrl if short on entropy)  Hi can I speed up crypttab initialization on boot?
<slavic> somebody can tell what i need to write  in Xbconfig=""?
<exco> should wpa2-personal (AES) work on 8.10 and an Intel 2915abg wireless card?
<jhava1> Hello all, need help with RAID 1 in Ubuntu 8.10. Installs ok, but fails to boot. ls /dev/mapper shows a different name for device at each boot, and, of course, grub can find it.
<scunizi> jsnikeris, ok then downloading the driver from nvidia this time will require a lot of work that you might not be prepared for.  you can't just install that driver.  You have to remove all references of the 177 driver and other nvidia bits that are on your system before the install.
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> exco Where you live?
<rdw200169> hajar, does everything work the way it's supposed to?
<exco> [ULTRA_FROM_USA]: Germany - but I don't know, how that contributes ;-)
<hajar> NO,
<mrbichel> this is what I try to do: add shift: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109955/ but doesn't work.
<ahmed123> ubuntu remembers the passphrase for my private ssh key. How can I get it to 'forget'? I tried "ssh-add -d" but the cached phrase is restored after a reboot
<slavic> i typed XKBLAYOUT="us,ro,ru"
<slavic> XKBVARIANT=""
<slavic> XKBOPTIONS="grp:ctrl_alt_toggle"
<FloodBot1> slavic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> exco I live in UKRAIN
<dgetsman> hello ppl.  got a quick question about ubuntu 8.10 with the encrypted filesystem available in distribution...
<slavic> but it didn't helped
<exco> [ULTRA_FROM_USA]: good for you
<h1v3> jsnikeris: the ubuntu drivers never wfm btw
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | [ULTRA_FROM_USA]
<ubottu> [ULTRA_FROM_USA]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jsnikeris> all: brb
<rdw200169> ahmed123, that might be ssh-agent
<exco> so does wpa2-personal (AES) work on 8.10?
<hajar> rdw200169 : the problem occurs after I try to solve problem in card reader
<dgetsman> does anybody know what algorithm that is using offhand?  we had an issue with libraries that has rendered us unable to decrypt that partition with the correct password after reboot here, and i'm wondering if a reinstall of the minimal root filesystem is going to work to recover that or if we're truly screwed because it's using the password to decrypt a randomly generated RSA/DSA public key pair or something similar
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> ortsvorsteher How many old you are?
<rdw200169> hajar, what problems does it cause?
<ahmed123> rdw200169: do you know how I can delete keys from ssh-agent? I cant see any relevant options i nhelp
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | [ULTRA_FROM_USA]
<slavic> somebody knows what i should write in XKBOptions=""?
<rdw200169> ahmed123, well, if you don't want it to store keys, i think that's in the ssh config somewhere
<scunizi> [ULTRA_FROM_USA], stop.. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<blushadem> Hello, Quick question, Is there a program out there that monitors maximum bandwidth speed.  I'm not looking for bandwidth usage graphs like MRTG.  Pls
<rdw200169> ahmed123, look in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and ~/.ssh
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> Who uses proxies by servers?
<ahmed123> rdw200169: tried those, no joy :(
<carpii> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&v=3oGFogwcx-E -- Introducing Microsoft songsmith. ENJOY
<rdw200169> ahmed123, in ~/.ssh, if there's a agent-<hostname> file there
<rdw200169> ahmed123, that points to the ssh-agent that's storing the keys
<ahmed123> rdw200169: all I have in .ssh is id_rsa and known_hosts
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> Here are Russians?
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> Here are Russians?
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> Here are Russians?
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> Here are Russians?
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> Here are Russians?
<FloodBot1> [ULTRA_FROM_USA]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmed123> rdw200169: i think you're right. I'll keep searching. thanks
<exco> also since some recent update my krusader looks like this http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=krusadernq4.png (or is that just some fullscreen mode I don't know how to get out of?)
<rdw200169> ahmed123, you could uninstall ssh-agent
<PodMan99a1> !recipient_access
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PodMan99a1> worth a try
<ldiamond> Have anyone heard about the laptop drive lifetime problems with Ubuntu and know how to fix it?
<rdw200169> ahmed123, and see if that helps; also, gnome-keyring might be involved
<ahmed123> rdw200169: thanks, I hadn't thought of that, I'll give it a try
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> PodMan99a1 ldiamond rdw200169 Let us meet
<rdw200169> ahmed123, i can't remember how to find out what keys gnome is storing; lemme see
 * Swish seconds ldiamond's question about ubuntu and laptop hard drive increased wear and tear
<rjd> hi. Fresh 8.10 desktop install. 2.4ghz cpu, but cpuinfo shows "cpu MHz: 800.000". Is there some frequency scaling by default?
<dgetsman> okay, guys, i need to set away quick...  i'm sorry but i've GOT to run to the bathroom and I don't have time to learn how to disable it right away.  I'll make sure I disable away messages soon as I get back.  plz don't hate me for being rude
 * dgetsman is gone. emergency core dump
<ldiamond> rjd, yes, I think its even directly on the CPU
<rjd> ldiamond: Im gunzipping a 35G .tgz, should it really show me 800mhz? ;)
<ldiamond> rjd, I dont think so
<rjd> a 'cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies' shows the available modes, "2401000 2400000 1600000 800000"
<PodMan99a1> hey all having a problem with my sources.list file in feisty?... says 404 not found when i do apt-get update ??
<ldiamond> rjd, right click on your top menu bar, click add to panel and add the cpu scaling widget.
<greenfishx3> hi I just wnat to point out an error in your wiki
<greenfishx3> Before disconnecting devices, you must unmount them first. This is similar to "Safely Remove" in Windows in that the device won't unmount until data is finished being written to the device, or until other programs are finished using it.
<greenfishx3> thats not true
<FloodBot1> greenfishx3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsnikeris> h1v3: Ok, new user can login just fine.  I turned back on the nvidia driver and put my nvidia xorg.conf back
<greenfishx3> Safely Remove in "windows" spins down the hdd, thats not true in ubuntu
<rdw200169> ahmed123, you could try deleting ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<scunizi> PodMan99a1, could just be the mirror you're using.. you can change it in synaptic
<rjd> ldiamond: thanks
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> ldiamond How many those the years?
<jsnikeris> h1v3: so it must be something that is being run when my usual username is logging in
<cwillu> jsnikeris, don't have nvidia-settings running in your profile do you?
<ahmed123> rdw200169: I didn't try that in case it's related to my login password ...?
<ldiamond> [ULTRA_FROM_USA], I have no idea what you're saying
<rdw200169> ahmed123, i'm pretty sure that's where NetworkManager stores the wireless keys, i don't know what else is in there
<rdw200169> ldiamond, he's just spamming the channel
<rjd> ldiamond: that did the trick. Thanks.
<rdw200169> ahmed123, your password for login is in /etc/shadow, so don't worry about it
<jsnikeris> cwillu: No, my .profile is pretty bland, it just sources .bashrc and sets my $PATH
<cwillu> jsnikeris, nothing in ~/.config/autostart that might be relevant?
<ahmed123> rdw200169: thanks! I'll give it a try
<cwillu> jsnikeris, not uncommon for nvidia-settings to be running on startup to restore settings in the driver
<bunti> how do i change the language of my complete ubuntu system? (8.10, gnome)
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> ldiamond you are a provincial person
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> ))))))))))))))))
<jsnikeris> cwillu: there is no autostart in config
<jsnikeris> cwillu: How can I check to see if it is running?
<rdw200169> bunti, System -> Administration -> Language Support
<cwillu> jsnikeris, it doesn't, it just restores settings and closes
<cwillu> jsnikeris, dunno, was just a guess :p
<h1v3> jsnikeris: now create a temporary directory in your /home directory and move half of your files to it and see what happens. if you get the same error, move them back  and do the same with half of the remaining half. and so on until you'll find out which file is the problem. then move (overwrite!) your files back to your home directory, except the culprit.
<bunti> rdw200169, i installed the nneded language, how do i set it now as default language?
<rdw200169> bunti, do it in Language support so it get's *everything*; it will install a *bunch* of packages
<bunti> i did it
<rdw200169> bunti, then you logout, and select options on the screen where you put in your user/pass
<TheFunkbomb> I'm having trouble setting up my gmail account through Evolution with UFW enabled
<rdw200169> bunti, that's where you pick the language to login with
<bunti> thank you
<John_> thefunkbomb use thunderbird
<jsnikeris> h1v3: ok, I'll work on it
<thomas1978c> hello, im looking to see if binarymutant is in here?
<TheFunkbomb> John_, I already tried thunderbird.  I don't like it
<TheFunkbomb> the issue isn't the program, it's the firewall
<Level_5> anyone here running 8.04 on an HP DV9819wm laptop?
<koko_> koko
<thomas1978c> 8.01 dv4-1220us
<thomas1978c> hd
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Level_5
<ubottu> Level_5: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<John_> is your problem ima and smpt
<[ULTRA_FROM_USA]> TheFunkbomb koko_ Level_5 You are Donkeys  :)
<h1v3> jsnikeris: of course, if you don't want to save your account and its files, you can simply drop it and stick with the/a new one
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<TheFunkbomb> I think
<rdw200169> please, someone get rid of [ULTRA_FROM_USA]
<thomas1978c> level_5 i am using an hp, i may be able to help you
<John_> has anyone had trouble with the last 11 updates for ibex
<scunizi> !ops | [ULTRA_FROM_USA]
<ubottu> [ULTRA_FROM_USA]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ollie> does a entry in /etc/hosts override a dns lookup?
<jsnikeris> h1v3: I'm considering saving any relevant documents and reinstalling
<jsnikeris> ollie: yes
<John_> has anyone had trouble with the last 11 updates for ibex
<TheFunkbomb> I guess the port is 465 but how do I set it so it's just open to imap.gmail.com?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | John_
<ubottu> John_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ollie> jsnikeris: ok so i have added an ip and then done /etc/network restart
<ollie> but a dig still sees the old ip
<ollie> can't see why :(
<xjarrett> hai can anyone help with what seems to be a broken install and trying to boot from gparted?]
<jsnikeris> ollie: Well, I'm not quite sure what you mean.  /etc/hosts is checked before dns is checked
<ollie> also /etc/nsswitch.conf has the setting files dns
<John_> well I updated and I have lost my wireless driver again
<jsnikeris> ollie: what do you mean a dig?
<ollie> jsnikeris: it is a command to look up ip info like nslookup
<xjarrett> when I boot from the os on the hdd it always brings me to cli and I dont know the cmd to actually install the os
<jsnikeris> ollie: what does the line in your /etc/hosts look like?
<ollie> jsnikeris: http://pastebin.com/d7639b34f
<ollie> really strange that it doesn't pick up that i[
<ollie> ip
<TheFunkbomb> Can someone help me configure my UFW to set up Gmail in Evolution?
<jsnikeris> what happens when you ping mail.amiranifilms.com
<jsnikeris> ?
<ollie> it gets the ip in /etc/hosts
<ollie> hmm
<h1v3> jsnikeris: if it works, it will reply
<ubuntu_> permisi..................................................
<blushadem> Hey guys, I am looking for a tool that monitors maximum bandwidth speed.  I'm not looking for bandwidth usage graphs like MRTG.  Any of you noobs know of something like that? ;-)
<ubuntu_> hallo....
<jsnikeris> ollie: Dig specifically goes out and checks the domain name servers.  the information in your /etc/hosts wont' be in the domain name servers
<ubuntu_> galian...?
<h1v3> blushadem: heh, you already asked that
<zoel> hoi...ono op?
<zax1> any one knows any channel for cisco call manager?
<blushadem> h1v3: I know there are so many people logging in and out I thought I ask again.
<ollie> jsnikeris: hmm so it looks like the mailserver does that aswell though as the mail still goes to the old server :(
<dgetsman> okay, so nobody has any assistance for my filesystem level encryption issue I take it
<ubuntu_> test again yach
<dgetsman> can anybody give me a quick pointer on how to disable auto-away setting and/or messages with epic4+LiCe?  :)
<jsnikeris> ollie: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Mood> what's the commandline in ubuntu to check for _any_ updates?
<ortsvorsteher> Mood: sudo apt-get upgrade
<david_> hey guys Im having a hard time getting emerald to be my window manager, can anybody help me on this one
<Mood> ortsvorsteher: thank you
<blushadem> mood: sudo apt-get update
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<blushadem> ortsvorsteher: sorry your right
<ortsvorsteher> np blushadem
<horstle> hi
<ortsvorsteher> also before upgrade a update will be good :)
<david_> anyone know how to get emerald to replace gtk ?
<m1r> mood: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<clarks> i want to ask..is there any program for photographer edit in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> clarks: The GIMP
<SlimeyPete> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<david_> nevermind fixed it duh
<david_> sorry about that
<Mood> mlr: what's the diff between update and upgrade? update=1.x->1.y and upgrade=1.x->2.x?
<clarks> SlimeyPete, can sudo apt-get gimp <--like this
<SlimeyPete> clarks: yes
<m1r> Mood: update check server , upgrade dl and install
<j-b-r> Ok, I just successfully completed the minimal install, so how do I turn it into the full installation?
<Mood> mlr: thank you sir
<m1r> nps
<j-b-r> Is there a list of packages included in the desktop install somewhere?
<ollie> jsnikeris: well when i send email from my mail account my mail server is using a cached cname for the domain amiranifilms.com (a client of mine). Therefore all of my mail to the client is going to their old server. I thought I could get around this by placing the correct ip in the /etc/hosts file but obviosuly not
<SlimeyPete> clarks: "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<j-b-r> Is there a way to install all of them automatically?
<blushadem> Mood: update updates your packages meta data, while upgrade download and install newer versions of your packages
<dupondje> Why can't I change any setting in NetworkManager ? its all greyed out :(
<m1r> j-b-r: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<j-b-r> Is that everything?
<Mood> blushadem: so update only updates the meta-data? so no change to the underlying code? just comments?
<m1r> j-b-r: ubuntu desktop yes
<j-b-r> Thank you so much!
<m1r> nps
<jsnikeris> ollie: yah, your mail server must be going right to the dns server without checking /etc/hosts
<prabha1989> hi guys
<clarks> how to open it from terminal..?i cant find the gimp in my desktop
<ollie> jsnikeris: yeah and i can't think of anyway to get around this without changing the nameserver in /etc/resolver.conf but i don't really want to do that
<blushadem> Mood: No change in code.
<m1r> clarks: alt+f2 , write gimp , press enter
<prabha1989> my error got rectified
<Mood> blushadem: so, for example, update would update let's say the man page for some service i installed
<dupondje> Why can't I change any setting in NetworkManager ? its all greyed out :(
<m1r> Mood: update check server, not doing anything to pc
<Mood> mlr: Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Packages [287kB]
<blushadem> Mood: Read this http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<kouya> hi does anyone here know what i can do to connect ubuntu to ps3? (media server(?)
<dft> !setuid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setuid
<Mood> mlr: seems like update downloaded some things
<blushadem> Mood: update is used to resynchronize the package index files from their sources.
<kouya> i know in Windows i can use MediaPlayer11
<dft> how do you enable users to mount disks w/o being root?
<m1r> Mood: basic difrence betwen your PC and server (synch files and check difrence
<Mood> blushadem and mlr: so is it recommended to always run update + upgrade together?
<jsnikeris> ollie: Sorry, can't really help you with that sort of stuff.  My system administration knowledge is limited
<m1r> mood: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ollie> jsnikeris: ok thanks for your help though :)
<dupondje> nobody can help me ? :(
<ortsvorsteher> Mood: no, it isnt only try update when you have changed repos
<paresh_> Hi. how to check which soap4r version I have installed?
<paresh_> soap4r =>. soapforruby
<Mood> ortsvorsteher: gotcha. sounds like update's somewhat optional...
<OnlyWhisky> hello,   I have a problem, nvidia 9500GT doesn't work with binary drivers provided by ubuntu. I was able to get it work with nvidia driver form nvidia site but only once.
<m1r> Mood: for default ubuntu setup use pipe i wrote you above and u have nothing to worry
<j-b-r> dupondje: do you have the correct permission?
<blushadem> Mood: it depends, some packages you might not want to upgrade to new versions.  If you want to get them ALL in one shoot then do what m1r is saying
<dupondje> j-b-r: how can I check that ?
<m1r> blushadem: right
<ortsvorsteher> Mood: by example, you add non free repositorys or you will know if the sources works, you can check that by running update :)
<j-b-r> Who are you logged in as?
<dupondje> as my normal user
<Mood> blushadem mlr ortsworsteher: thank you kind sirs
<ortsvorsteher> you'r welcome Mood
<j-b-r> Ok, I guess what I would try is executing "sudo *networkmanagercommandgoeshere*"
<j-b-r> or use gksudo
<j-b-r> But I don't know the command line access for the utility you're using
<Terabyte> hey i'm using kcron on a linutop, and for some reason dispite the fact that 'RUN NOW' button works, the tasks themselves don't seem to run.
<SidGBF> how to discover what's in system cache?
<dupondje> the NetworkManager applet from Ubuntu ...
<blushadem> Mood: your welcome, read the man page for apt-cache
<ikonia> Terabyte: what version of ubuntu
<Terabyte> ikonia, how can i tell?
<blushadem> modd: as well.  It will help you in the long run maintain your system.
<oCean_> ollie: you have to 'override' dns entries by entries in /etc/hosts?
<ikonia> Terabyte: show me the output of uname -a
<m1r> hello ikonia
<ollie> oCean_: yes
<ollie> oCean_: but the mailserver seems to be ignoreding the /etc/hosts file
<oCean_> ollie: isn't that what nsswitch.conf is for?
<Terabyte> ikonia; Linux linutop 2.6.23.9-linutop-7 #1 PREEMPT Wed Jul 2 07:22:46 CEST 2008 i586 GNU/Linux
<dupondje> j-b-r: running it with sudo now, but I can still not change anything
<dupondje> fucking crap
<ikonia> Terabyte: that doesn't look like an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> dupondje: control your language please
<spideryummy> what does it mean, when i install "dpkg -i app.deb" and the system replied the installation failed..because the architecture does not match..so i added "--force-architecture" option and the installation succeded?? what's the meaning of this?
<Terabyte> ikonia: what does it look like to you?
<ikonia> Terabyte: not an ubuntu kernel
<ortsvorsteher> !language | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dupondje> NetworkManager just makes u getting pissed of
<dupondje> its like 1 bug :(
<ikonia> dupondje: Control your langauge
<oCean_> ollie: that's the file (or at least used to be?) in which the 'search' order could be configured...
<spideryummy> this happened on a Dell Mini..ubuntu...the deb installer seems to have a mismatch architecture..or sort of that way.
<ollie> oCean_: yeah it is currently set to file dns  which is why this is so odd..
<kapat> question: I have a simple script which runs a remote command via ssh like "ssh server comman".  It works fine when I run it on my local machine.  However, if I ssh to my local machine, and run it using at like "ssh localhost at -f script now", I get permission denied errors.
<oCean_> ollie: ok..... "files" right, not "file", yes, then it's weird
<Terabyte> ikonia do you know how to find out exactly what one it is? I am almost certain it is ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Terabyte: it's not ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Terabyte: try pastebining the output of lsb_release -a
<Guest52537> Hello! How i can create BIND9 wildcard subdomain zone and get it to work?
<ikonia> Guest52537: do you understand bind ?
<Terabyte> ikonia it says ubuntu 8.04 release 8.04 hardy :P
<ikonia> Guest52537: wildcarding and subdomaining needs a good grasp of bind
<ikonia> Terabyte: ok - so someone has customised it as thats not an ubuntu kernel
<Terabyte> ikonia yes it is a linnutop, it is very customised, my question still stands regarding kcron though
<ikonia> Terabyte: then I suggest you contact them for support
<Guest52537> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> Guest52537: so what's not clear then ?
<Terabyte> ikonia:  but it's running ubuntu.... why can't i get support here?
<ikonia> Guest52537: what part are you not understanding if you've got a good grasp
<ikonia> Terabyte: because you've just said it's customised
<ikonia> Terabyte: we don't know what else has changed
<Terabyte> ok
<ikonia> Terabyte: the people who put that install together will
<Guest52537> ikonia: just *.domain.com. ?
<ikonia> Guest52537: what do you mean , just *.domain.com ??? what part is not cleear
<amigrave> how can I have misc-console font working on ubuntu ? I copied console8x16.pcf.gz in ~/.fonts AND /usr/share/fonts/misc/ , I did dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config in order to activate bitmap fonts. I used fc-cache but also restarted system in order to be 100% sure but misc-console is invisible from rxvt and xfontsel. Same steps are working ok under kde. Could someone tell me what I could miss ?
<thedangler> hello rdesktop froze i hit ctr alt f1 now im at a text screen how do i get back to a GUI
<d0netsFN> hey in virtualbox, how do i get files from ubuntu into windblows xp
<ikonia> d0netsFN: it's called "windows"
<ubuntu_is_dabest> hi, what do i need to install if i want to run a small prepaid hotspot?
<ikonia> d0netsFN: you have to setup a virtual network between the host and guest
<d0netsFN> could you explain that?
<ikonia> ubuntu_is_dabest: as in a wirless host spot ?
<d0netsFN> in the bottom right it shows a folder
<ikonia> d0netsFN: there are documents on virtual box website
<d0netsFN> and it says \\vboxvf\bob
<jamiejackson> where's my apt log? i just pulled in a bunch of updates via the gui, and i saw some problems while it installed. i want to review those problems.
<ikonia> jamiejackson: /var/log/dpkg
<d0netsFN> \\vbox\svr
<d0netsFN> shiese, \\vboxsvr\bob /home/bob
<Pici> d0netsFN: Try asking in #vbox  and mind the language here
<ubuntu_is_dabest> ikonia: yes
<jamiejackson> thx ikonia. it doesn't have the detail i saw. is there another one for update manager?
<mroc> is the hibernate feature supposed to take longer (shutdown,startup) than normal shut down and boot?  i get a message about softreset failed but everything seems to come back eventually.
<bashca> hi there all
<ikonia> ubuntu_is_dabest: just setup your machine to act as a wirless access point normally called "infrastucture mode"
<ikonia> ubuntu_is_dabest: you'll need to offer dhcp addresses and I suggest some sort of firewalling
<ubuntu_is_dabest> hm... i have 2 lan ether, but one of them is connected to a wireless AP
<jamiejackson> mroc: hibernate writes all stuff in ram to disk, so it takes a long time
<jamiejackson> mroc: suspend i think keeps just enough power to ram to keep it in ram, so it's faster
<mroc> jamiejackson: ok.  is the message about ata softreset failed a problem, or slowing it down?
<jamiejackson> (but uses batteries)
<choxos> Is there any desktop sound recorder for ubuntu except sound recorder?
<jamiejackson> mroc: that exceeds my knowledge, sorry
<Starhero_> Ok I can't seem to install any nvidia drivers, I was suggested to upgrade my drivers to 180.22 or now the 180.25  but it will not find any screens, more like it says it has but none have useable configurations.
<flithm> hey does anyone know if there are packages available for the latest stable nvidia driver (180.22)?  I can only find 180.11 in medibuntu
<methods> does remote desktop viewer not allow me to change settings ?
<mroc> jamiejackson: thanks for the input.  i'll see if anyone else knows more later.
<Starhero_> flithm: You need to install the alias packages and then the restricted drivers will appear in the list of "restricted drivers"
<Stalker72> How do I auto-align icons in KDE 4.2?
<flithm> Starhero_: restricted drivers is installed but I only get an old version of the nvidia driver (177.xx) from that?
<amigrave> Stalker72: I guess you should ask in #kubuntu
<sproaty> I erm...what. Installed the latest updates from apt-get update today, saw some kernel upgrade and had to restart, but now my Creative X-Fi drivers have disappeared?
<Buttons> I have a question:  I can run Blender (a 3d app) in Ubuntu 8.1, but when I close it, the task bars are black (that is, the one on top and bottom).  Is there a way to force a refresh or redraw of these?
<Starhero_> flithm: sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases
<Starhero_> flithm: then look in the list after that is done
<dft> scunizi: fixed my issue, hopefully permanently with some fstab magic and UUID
<m0zone> buttons sounds like vid card
<sproaty> Buttons: I sort of get a similar issue in open office 2.4 with many images in a document, file/edit toolbars etc all flash inverted colours
<Buttons> well, i know my video card is perfectly able to display the task bars, it seem to be a matter of them not redrawing once I close the window
<Buttons> in windows pressing f5 to refresh will fix it, is there anything equivalent in ubuntu?
<Starhero_> flithm: I warn you, I personally am having issuses with the 180.22 drivers. Your milage may very.
<flithm> Starhero_: I only see 180.11 in the list after the aliases -- and what kind of problems?  should I stick with 180.11?
<Starhero_> flithm: It isn't seeing any screens, basicly I go into low graphic mode (640x480) and even if I change the rez, I am stuck with no 3d fx.
<Buttons> i can always use ctrl alt backspace to restart the gui, but that's kind of a awkward solution
<flithm> Starhero_: doh!
<Starhero_> flithm: This might just be my computer tho, hence is the reason my I am in this channel
<flithm> Starhero_: what card you have?
<Starhero_> flithm: 7700 GO
<sproaty> uh oh I'm trying to install 180.18, wish me luck
<flithm> Starhero_: are you using jaunty?  how did you get 180.22?
<pattwo> /part
<Starhero_> Anyone know why installing any nvidia drivers 180.22 and 180.25 will not produce any "screens" or usable "screens" on my computer ( I WANT MY CUBE BACK!)
<Jesman> hey can someone help me with an fetchmail/postfix problem oder tell me a channel where people are who could?
<flithm> Starhero_: do you get any xorg log output?
<Starhero_> flithm: Yes, if  I look at it it says it can't find any screens
<Starhero_> flithm: or usable screens
<flithm> Starhero_: how about dmesg output from nvidia modprobing?
<megsona> is it possible to set acceleration/sensitivity for touchpad and mouse independently?
<racefan_go3> does anyone know why when i stop/start apache2, cmd/user:uuid/libuuid binds to port 80? i have to identify the PID and kill it before Apache can be restarted
<Starhero_> flithm: checking that one momment
<Jesman> please some one i need sleep didn't get much in the last few days....
<sproaty> I just installed the 180.18's but they're not appeared in the "hardware drivers" list?
<jeremey> I'm having trouble booting into the live cd if anybody want's to help
<Starhero_> flithm: Doesn't seem to be any progblems I greped it for nvidia. but I am currently running the unrestricted drivers so I am not sure if that would change anything (I do assume it would tho)
<rocko> Khisanth was it you that pmed me before?
<Mood> how can i check to see if i have ncurses installed in my ubuntu?
<flithm> Starhero_: try shutting down X, rmmod the open source driver, then modprobe nvidia and see if that gives you and dmesg output
<rocko> if so do you still need help?
<Jesman> ok can someone just tell me if Im wrong fetchmail send the mails he gets to postfix, right?
<kabah> #join /ubuntu-es
<tul> aplay -l can't seem to find soundcard, although plugged.
<Starhero_> flithm: will do, bb in a bit if all goes well LOL
<flithm> :)
<tul> ofcourse ther aint no sound/
<tul> any1 knows his ways with alsa?
<rocko> for g
<rocko> respect
<ewanMCF> What was the german Irc ubutnu channel?
<jhava1> Since I dont want to be rude or bother, is it ok to ask again after about 1 hour or can I assume that no one can help me with my question ?
<TheFunkbomb> Okay, so I have set up Thunderbird.  Now the issue is, I have multiple email addresses.  If I send an email from A@gmail.com to B@gmail.com, how can I get it so it doesn't show my SMTP server as C@gmail.com?
<jpds> !de | ewanMCF
<ubottu> ewanMCF: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<prince_jammys> jhava1: ask again. and you don't have to wait as long as an hour
<unop> Jesman, errm, not really .. fetchmail was designed to just download mail to a local mailbox - that's what it does primarily, but it can also be configured to forward mail on to another account .. in which case, it uses the MTA (which can be postfix, but not necessarily) to send mail.
<ewanMCF> thx guys
<TheFunkbomb> I don't know if that makes sense
 * regeya nearly dfoes a !de | ubottu
<regeya> :->
<prince_jammys> Mood: you have it ... "dpkg -l libncurses5"
<jhava1> Thanks prince_jammys, I  need help with RAID 1 in Ubuntu 8.10. Installs ok, but fails to boot. ls /dev/mapper shows a different name for device at each boot, and, of course, grub can find it.
<Mood> prince_jammys: cool thanks
<prince_jammys> Mood: i'd be pretty surprised if you didn't
<TraceRoute> I just upgraded my machine and kernel was updated to 2.6.27-11 I believe but when I restarted to boot into it, it only was listing kernel 2.6.27-9, I looked in menu.lst and it wasn't showing up in there either, but it is installed? how can i get it to show up?
<sweetgum> how can i uninstall ubuntu if i have it on its own partition, i dont wnat grub there either, i just want the default boot to return where itll go straight to windows xp
<sweetgum> anyone know?
<Mood> prince_jammys: trying to make psyBNC, but it complains about ncurses... but i have it
<TraceRoute> sweetgum ubuntu is on its own partition?
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: yeah, its got /dev/sda? to itself
<TraceRoute> sweetgum is that a separate harddrive its on?
<Guest65154> i can't rename a registry key in wine can anyone help?
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: No. Same harddrive.
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: I know ubuntu will go away if i delte the partiion, but im afraid grub might not boot properly
<Mood> anyone using psyBNC on a ubuntu box?
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: and i dont want grub to boot into windows xp
<jac0b> how do I create custom restricted modules
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: you there?
<TraceRoute> well you can delete the partition and boot a windows xp disk and go to repair and do the FIXMBR command to let windows handle the boot record sweetgum
<jsnikeris> Everyone who was helping me before: I figured out my problem.  I had an empty ~/.xsession
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: I dont have a windows xp
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: cd
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: id have to create a bootable usb im ona 10 inch laptop that didnt come with a backup disk
<Bonsomer> http://outexp.org/go.php?276 Join Please!
<Bonsomer> http://outexp.org/go.php?276 Join Please!
<Bonsomer> http://outexp.org/go.php?276 Join Please!
<FloodBot1> Bonsomer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regeya> iu
<blackstar> hey - I have a link - how do I join a channel?
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: one of the reasons i dont want to do anything iffy
<sweetgum> TraceRoute: if i just delete the partition will bios boot to my windows partition or not?
<regeya> blackstar /join #channelname
<less> are there any known problems when upgrading hardy to intrepid via update-manager?
<ezerhoden> catmando: with what version was this possible? i am missing this coming from xfcem
<ezerhoden> yikes
<TraceRoute> sweetgum, I doubt it, You'll more than likely get a grub error unless you had a xp disk to change the MBR
<ezerhoden> catmando: notice, it does say click to start dragging 'whatever' but when you drag and release it just switches to that desktop and the app stays where it wase [n=chatzill@modemcable042.135-70-69.static.videotron.ca] has joined #ubuntu
 * abhishek_ is having  problems with apt-get install
<LakesProse> so I'm looking for ways to make my open-to-the-internet ssh secure. until now, I got changing port, using AllowUsers, deny root login, installing OSSEC/denyhosts and use public/private keys.... missing anything ?
<leon> hay every one
<abhishek_> its trying to fetch older version of paackages
<LakesProse> hey there
<abhishek_> is this correct chanel to ask such questions
<LakesProse> abhishek_: apt-get is updated ?
<a931bw> Help me i'm haven't sound on my ubuntu 7.04
<LakesProse> abhishek_: sudo apt-get update
<a931bw> 8.04
<abhishek_> Lattyware:  when i run update it fails for some of the repos
<LakesProse> abhishek_: change server, try US server
<a931bw> i'm haven't sound in some programs in my ubuntu 8.04
<jim_p> a931bw, lspci | grep Audio        please
<blackstar> thanks regeya
<LakesProse> jim_p: will that list integrated sound devices as well ?
<jim_p> LakesProse, onboard ones? yes
<abhishek_> Lattyware:  how to try a US server
<jim_p> LakesProse, it wont list usb ones
<a931bw> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<boscoslife> can anyone help me with instlaling webalizer on my server
<LakesProse> jim_p: cool, wasn't sure
<marek_> hi, is there a way to synchronize contacts from my linux with google contanct?
<LakesProse> jim_p: gues lsusb is there for that :P :)
<jim_p> :P
<LakesProse> abhishek_: do you know where repositories options are ?
<a931bw> But realy i'm have realtec!
<abhishek_> Lattyware: nope
<leon> guys i am using a compaq presario  c300 and ubuntu 8.10 studio i what to set up my wifi how do i do it
<LakesProse> abhishek_: one second then
<PieEater> anyone know if its possible to get a dell e6400 to work with a docking station so it will push to a big screen in a different res when connected?
<abhishek_> LakesProse:  ok i'll browse a bit then bug u later
<LakesProse> abhishek_: ok then :)
<harlemdavvey> guys how can i change the look and feel of my intrepid ibex desktop??
<ubuntu1963UC> 200+ updates for ibex
<PieEater> looking to get one but want to make sure i can push to external monitor somehow
<jac0b> how do I create custom restricted modules?
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey: what do you wanna change exactly ?
<a931bw> ﻿i'm haven't sound in some programs in my ubuntu 8.04
<LakesProse> abhishek_: looky here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/07/02/automatically-find-fastest-repository-server-in-ubuntu-804/
<dmi3on> hi all, is there a big deffernce between debian and ubuntu server distribution ?
<LakesProse> a931bw: is your audio card usb or pci ? cause what you posted ealier indicated you have nvidia and you claim having realtek
<bbeebboopp> define big
<jim_p> a931bw, nvidia is the maker, realtek is the chipset provider. will you give me some time? your card is 100% alsa supported, do you use pulseaudio?
<boscoslife> dmi3on: still linux you can still configure it however you want
<flukxo> howdy, my friend just updated his intrepid kernel from 2.6.27-9 to 2.6.27-11 and now ubuntu can't find /dev/agpgart. going back to 2.6.27-9 solves the problem, but what about the other updates on this kernel?
<LakesProse> a931bw: what jim_p, I'm only half-smart..
<jim_p> dmi3on, debian stable is older compared to ubuntu, both for the server part, but debian stable is rock stable. depends on what you need and on your hardware sometimes
<jim_p> LakesProse, ?
<a931bw> pci
<a931bw> card
<a931bw> and Yes i'm using alsa
<TheFunkbomb> next question:  How do I add a little button to the top next to Firefox for Thunderbird?
<TraceRoute> Is there a command that can add my new grub entries to menu.lst because grub is only listing my old ones i tired update-grub and it list it (Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic) but its not shown in menu.lst
<pike_> dmi3on: im not going to argue that ubuntu is as security conscious but really the only time youd notice is when looking in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LakesProse> jim_p: nothing, I forgot that realtek was the chipset provider..
<jim_p> a931bw, go to System > Preferences > Sound and set everything to alsa
<vigo> TheFunkBomb: Just drag it up next to the other one.
<TheFunkbomb> well... would you look at that
<TheFunkbomb> thanks vigo!
<vigo> :-)
<jim_p> dmi3on, may i ask on what hardware will it be on?
<a931bw> No sound
<Kidfork> w do i move a folder from one spot to another without actualy "copying" it?
<jim_p> a931bw, dpkg -l | grep pulse
<dmi3on> jim_p, 1 sec
<a931bw> No result
<Kidfork> *how
<jim_p> Kidfork, right click, make link and moce the link
<jim_p> *move
<TheFunkbomb> Now, I have disabled the big alert that pops up.  Will the little icon do anything when I have a new email?
<Iowahc> hy there, anyone has a documentation about the ability of gnome-background to load xml files?
<LakesProse> Kidfork: you want a shortcut ?
<Kidfork> LakeProse: No i want to move the folder from one to spot another
<Kidfork> jim_p: thanks
<jiffe89> if I do an apt-cache search on a package, is there a way to tell what repo it found it in?
<jasonporter> has anyone had any luck with Intrepid using nvidia's 180.22 drivers w/ sli and 3 monitors w/ 3d?
<harlemdavvey1> do you have some idea on how i could do to mod my linux desktop a bit?
<dmi3on> jim_p, i dont know exact congfig, its dell server with pentium D
<Iowahc> hy there, anyone has a documentation about the ability of gnome-background to load xml files?
<a931bw> Sorry
<a931bw> pastebin i'm know :((
<ubuntu1963UC> sorry but i dont know what to do
<abhishek_> LakesProse:  updating repo solved the problem
<abhishek_> thanks
<a931bw> Anyway
<ubuntu1963UC> you pastebin the command to mount one of them not redrawing once i close it
<jim_p> dmi3on, then the cpu and its hardware in general is old enough for the debian kernel. i suggest debian then
<flithm> Starhero: hey how'd it work out?  any update?  I just installed 180.11 and works good so far
<harlemdavvey1> i'd like to have transparence on my desktop panels! how could i do?
<vigo> jiffe89: Yes, on the bottom of Synaptic are a few sources list, is also a section in the Software Sources.
<LakesProse> abhishek_: uh well, cool :)
<jiffe89> this is using apt-cache, I dont' have a gui
<jim_p> harlemdavvey, right click on the panel > properties > background > transparency
<Iowahc> anyone knows where the gnome IRC Channel is located?
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: there are some Special Effects options
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: where could i find them?
<Starhero> flithm: I don't kno what driver I am using for sure but yes I got it working. (nvidia x server applet is not showing tho, but compiz is active!_
<LakesProse> man, jim_p you're killing me, answeing faster and with more precision!
<dmi3on> jim_p, can you tell me pls what distribution
<a931bw> ?
<flithm> Starhero: nice!
<a931bw> Any help?
<Marvin1> for a suse person, what'd be the ubintu's version of yast.... I'm generally running headless linux and do things via cli
<jim_p> dmi3on, can i pm you before we go offtopic??
<vigo> jiffe89: I am not good at command line stuff,,,let me look for an answer if no one else knows
<Starhero> flithm: if you kno how to find out what driver I am using, please share
<Iowahc> anyone knows where the gnome IRC Channel is located?
<Ingenium13> I just installed a bunch of updates that were pushed out (updated kernel and pulse audio mainly) and now I only get sound out of the left channel on headphones. the internal laptop speakers work fine.
<ubuntu1963UC> to share this file used for that partition
<dmi3on> jim_p, ofc
<pike_> Marvin1: there isnt like a central yast2. synaptic for package management and then just the gnome menu under settings
<jim_p> a931bw, what apps dont u have sound in?
<jarco> what must i do in kubuntu to be able to mount my internal ntfs drive?
<a931bw> vlc in times
<a931bw> And mixxx
<jim_p> a931bw, set them to use alsa as sound output then
<a931bw> How?
<Iowahc> has anyone a documentation about the ability of gnome-background to load xml files?
<Marvin1> pike_: synaptic has cli? I'm about to dump that pc back in the basement and I've no monitor there
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1:  something like right-clik on desktop, settings (like last option) and then on new window, sone last tab
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1:  so preceise ey!
<pike_> Marvin1: no the cli tool is apt-get
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1:  it's the same window settings where you change backgroud and window border color
<Marvin1> pike_: apt-get for package management.... how about general config?
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: ok.. i'll tell you when i'll have found
<jim_p> is it true that the devs kicked network manager out of 9.04?
<pike_> Marvin1: not that im aware.  the thing is in a debian type distro if you want to reconfigure something you typically just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1:  all right, sorry for confusion, I dont have a linux OS in front of me right now :(
<a931bw> HOW?
<jarco> what must i do in kubuntu to be able to mount my internal ntfs drive?
<Marvin1> pike_: so, no yast-like config with menus that work remotely... for wireless, networking, adding smb users, remote shares, etc, etc, etc
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1:  also
<jim_p> a931bw, open each app and look in its options
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: i'm not able to find something like that.. so maybe.. is there another method to edit my panels?
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=876238 (especially post #4)
<ubuntu1963UC> the method i tried multiple versions and discs
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: it
<pike_> Marvin1: yeah.  there is always lynx to find the answer in wiki and then editing config files :)
<jim_p> a931bw, i dont have mixxx or vlc. and please highlight me next time
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: I hate this keyboard - anyways - it's extra special effects
<pike_> Marvin1: there are a ton of front ends in the repos though for specific stuff
<ubuntu1963UC> in front of it ?
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: oh yeah! it also depends what version of ubuntu you have, older ones don't have 'special effects' installed by default
<jim_p> manu__, !!! hi mate !!!
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: i have a 8.10 ubuntu
<Marvin1> pike_: strange... different philosophy, i guess.... I'm an old bsd/rh/suse person.... my experience with ubuntu desktop is very positive.... unfortunately, I still can't get the server 8.10 to boot ton that machine
<Starhero> I think I am gonna cry.
<Marvin1> pike_: wanted to give it a try... and perhaps convert to ubuntu..... so far, it installs fine then grub gets stuck and just won't boot
<pike_> Marvin1: in alot of ways ubuntu is very user experience centric but the nuts and bolts are really still pure debian
<Starhero> The black flashing will not go away even with newer drivers!
<kailash_> is there any program like ares in linuxx???
<trinaryShift> So on my Gutsy server today I tried to do an apt-get update and every single fetch failed with a "302 Moved Temporarily" error. Anyone have any ideas what's going on here?
<TheFunkbomb> next question.  How do I set my UFW so that it only connects to gmail's servers?
<ohgodnotanother1> hi?
<jim_p> !p2p | kailash_
<ubottu> kailash_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Marvin1> pike_: so... perhaps I'm back to opensuse... oh well
<ohgodnotanother1> I am looking for some help to get ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant work together
<Marvin1> pike_: r u a grub on ubuntu guru? :)
<ohgodnotanother1> sudo ifup wlan0 --> wpa_supplicant: "ndiswrapper" wpa-driver is unsupported. why? how can I solve this?
<Iowahc> has anyone a documentation about the ability of gnome-background to load xml files?
<pike_> Marvin1: i can usually get it to work :)
<vigo> jiffe89:I am unable to find a specific article on that.
<trinaryShift> !302
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 302
<trinaryShift> BLUB
<Marvin1> pike_: this is an old box.... ran rhat5 for 4-5 years.... then suse, until 10.3.... it's always installed fine from the first attemp
<thomas1978c> hello, im having trouble loading drivers for my ati integrated hd3200. i have the linux x86 file on my desktop, but i cant get it to load. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<trinaryShift> Has anyone else ever received an error 302 when trying to update or get packages?!
<Marvin1> pike_: now, I got the desktop live to work fine... then installed (not chatting from it)
<jim_p> trinaryShift, what is the 302 error? 404 is file not found
<Jack_Sparrow> trinaryShift sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marvin1> pike_: grabbed the server ubuntu 8.10.... installed the same way... no issues.... reboot... grub gets stuck..... very weird
<trinaryShift> 302 is "Moved Temporarily"
<trinaryShift> :/
<rconan> I always forget. Does intrepid have the encrypted root options in the desktop image?
<rconan> or do I need the alternate?
<thomas1978c> hello, im having trouble loading drivers for my ati integrated hd3200. i have the linux x86 file on my desktop, but i cant get it to load. any help would be greatly appreciated.:-D
<Jack_Sparrow> trinaryShift We see that, but we need to see your sources list so please use the command provided
<jim_p> trinaryShift, use some other server then
<pike_> Marvin1: any errors or just freezing?
<ohgodnotanother1> anyone?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, forget fglrx and use the opensource radeon/ardeonhd drivers
<piknik> join #ubuntu-pl
<thomas1978c> jim_p where do i get these drivers?
<Marvin1> pike_: it gets to grub... then is complains about something.... now the box has ubuntu 8.10 desktop so I can't test.... I was hoping someone had the answer ready
<ohgodnotanother1> ﻿﻿s﻿udo ifup wlan0 --> wpa_supplicant: "ndiswrapper" wpa-driver is unsupported. why? how can I solve this?
<harlemdavvey1> guys, this is how i would love to tune my desktop: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Paladium?content=97875
<jim_p> thomas1978c, sudo apt-get install radeon radeonhd                     dunno if you have all the repos enabled though
<thomas1978c> jim_p: and will i still be able to use catalyst control panel?
<harlemdavvey1> can anybody help me resizing icons?
<thomas1978c> tyvm jim_p
<Marvin1> pike_: I can quit, reinstall server and get back to this channel from another machine
<rblst> intrepid sometimes recognizes my hp laserjet 1018 priinter, but many times not; if i shut down linux, it's gone
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: you can right-click the icon and there should be a resize option
<jim_p> rblst, install the latest hplip from the hplip site
<pike_> Marvin1: maybe just redo grub?  i would boot a livecd and sudo grub then  root (sda1)  then setup (sda) to write it back to mbr.
<pike_> Marvin1: also maybe /msg ubottu mbr   and see that link to run the grub-install and stuff
<rblst> jim_p: thanks, i will have a look
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: omg! thanks!:)
<thomas1978c> Jim_p,  the terminal couldnt find radeon package?
<jim_p> you are welcome
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: hooray! memory serves!
<jim_p> thomas1978c, could not find or already installed?
<Marvin1> pike_: so, not a know issue with the way the server installs..... i didn't pay attention because I've installed quite a few distros on that old box and the desktop version (running now) installed flawlessly, too
<thomas1978c> jim_p, could not find
<jim_p> thomas1978c, do you have all the repos enabled?
<thomas1978c> jim_p idk
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: what about changing the location of the text for every file i have on the desktop?
<LakesProse> thomas1978c: sorry to jump in but   sudo apt-get update ?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> can someone help me with this PCSX problem i'm experiencing on 64-bit Ubuntu? http://rafb.net/p/AtgJ2V18.html
<thomas1978c> lakesprose, ty
<Marvin1> pike_: perhaps a dumb question... now tat I have the desktop installed... is there a way to "upgrade/migrate" to the server? or is it a full reinstall?
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: you wanna change the 'subtitle' of the icons ?
<meoblast001> so far my 64-bit experience is turning out so well
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: yes
<aclonedsheep> Hey, is it possible to stream to a xbox 360 from ubuntu?
<thomas1978c> lakesprose, i updated less than an hour ago
<jim_p> thomas1978c, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomas1978c> jim_p, how do i enable the repos?
<Blinkiz> I compiled some programs yesterday but today I cant compile them anymore into deb files for example. When running "debuild -S -as" I get this error: "unknown Debian architecture s, you must specify GNU system type". Please advice!
<thomas1978c> jim_p ok, brb
<jim_p> thomas1978c, i dont know the gui way, but its somewhere in synaptic
<Blinkiz> This script identify my system as "s". I believe this is wrong :)
<savvas> Blinkiz: -sa
<savvas> not -as
<Blinkiz> savvas, aha, that simple? :)
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89197
<savvas> Blinkiz: man debuild :)
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: what about editing the dimension of icons that are contained in folders?
<Blinkiz> savvas, yeah yeah yeah.. #ubuntu debuild :)
<pike_> Marvin1: the server install is basically just the server kernel and then none of the desktop stuff.  they are really the same OS
<savvas> Blinkiz: actually sorry, man dpkg-buildpackage
<pike_> Marvin1: server is just bare bones desktop
<Reddler> Excuse me but is anyone here good at Linux scripting? Why does running this commande truncate the file in addition to doing the substitution?
<Reddler> awk '{gsub("IPv6","IPv7");print > FILENAME}' dmesg
<Blinkiz> savvas, Doh
<thomas1978c> jim_p bash denies me in the terminal
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: hmm sorry not sure, havent been there done that, I could only google to help you :(
<savvas> :)
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: did the compiz/emerald link help you ?
<trinaryShift> Jack_Sparrow, That would be a bit pointless, wouldn't it? You just told me to do an apt-get command in order to solve my problem. :P
<jim_p> thomas1978c, how?
<thomas1978c> jim_p:   thomas1978c $  sudo apt-get install radeon radeonhd
<thomas1978c> Reading package lists... Done
<thomas1978c> Building dependency tree
<thomas1978c> Reading state information... Done
<thomas1978c> E: Couldn't find package radeon
<thomas1978c> thomas1978c :~$ /etc/apt/sources.list
<FloodBot1> thomas1978c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Izinucs> I just got the kernel upgrade and my system needs me to enter pci=nomsi in the kernel line.  Looking at menu.list I see a section showing ( # defoptions=quiet splash ).. if I add my pci=nomsi to that section will it automagically add it to all kernel upgrades?
<burg> hello. every time i try to install ubuntu, the installer crashes. i tried with 2 different cds (8.10) and both work for other friends. i use asus x50gl notebook with core2duo t5800 2ghz, 3gb ram, nvidia 8200
<thomas1978c> oops*
<savvas> Blinkiz: is it working now?
<Marvin1> pike_: can I go to the server as an "upgrade"? I was thinking encrypted LVM... the desktop install didn't offer that
<Izinucs> burg: is the motherboard chipset also nvidia 8200?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list                    and pastebin the contents. do not close the file
<thomas1978c> jim_p ok
<racefan_go3> I've got Apache running but when I stop cmd:user/uuid:libuuid binds to port 80.  when I start Apache, the port is already in use.  Does anyone know why uuid is grabbing port 80 and how can adjust this?
<Blinkiz> savvas, Naa, got new errors. hehe..
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: not at all because i'm not interested in effects
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1: maybe this multi-age article would help with your general estethical cleansing http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/change_ubuntu_look
<Blinkiz> savvas, But yes, original problem solved :)
<Raylz> how can i set a disklabel?
<Izinucs> burg: ?? did you see my post above?
<Raylz> sry my conn is atm too slow for googleing
<trinaryShift> So on my Gutsy server today I tried to do an apt-get update and every single fetch failed with a "302 Moved Temporarily" error. Anyone have any ideas what's going on here?
<LakesProse> multi-page*
<burg> izibi: yes
<Izinucs> Raylz: you can use gparted to do that
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: ok thanks so much
<burg> Izinucs, sorry. yes, it is
<thomas1978c> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/m1c3be1fe
<harlemdavvey1> LakesProse: i've done it;)
<ubuntu1963UC> http : //www
<Seigo> Hi @ all
<piknik> ubuntu-pl
<Seigo> can plz someone tell me, how I can untar a tra-Archive with the Shell?
<thomas1978c> is waiting happily and atiently for jim_p. ty
<Raylz> Izinucs: is it possible to do with fdisk too?
<Izinucs> burg: when you boot to the live cd and it gives you the options of what you want to do hit F6 and add pci=nomsi to the kernel line at the end. then hit continue to go to the live desktop
<Izinucs> Raylz: probably but I don't know how.
<Reddler> Seigo: tar -xvf FILE.tar ?
<trinaryShift> sooo
<trinaryShift> 302 error?
<trinaryShift> No repository access?
<LakesProse> harlemdavvey1 how how??
<reya276> Does anyone know how I can connect to MS SQL Server from Ubuntu(not remote desktop) through ODBC or an actual application
<jim_p> thomas1978c, your sources seem fine
<burg> Izinucs: that`s all? that will help me install ubuntu?
<Seigo> Reddler: thx. how can I choose the destination where I want to untar to?
<Raylz> Izinucs: thx, i dont like to rely too much on gui programs for system administration :)
<unop> reya276, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ODBC
<thomas1978c> jim_p, i know, strange huh? i had audio issues last night. i fixed those on my own, but installing my ati catalyst driver has me stumped.
<Izinucs> burg: that should get you to the live cd desktop.. at least it did on my machine.  Once installed you have to use the live cd to edit /boot/grub/menu.list to add the same thing to the kernel lines listed there.
<Reddler> Seigo: Perhaps "tar -xvf FILE PATH/"
<Reddler> Seigo: or be where you want to unpack it and do "tar -xvf PATH/TO/FILE.TAR"
<burg> i can get to the live cd. the installer crashes when the partitioner starts
<Izinucs> Raylz: I understand.. I did use fdisk once to do that  but it's been a while.. man fdisk or elinks to google
<jarco> is there anyone here with knowledge about the  /etc/fstab file? I need to mount 2 ntfs drives with it.
<reya276> Right but that is for MySQL not MSSQL
<Izinucs> burg: yes.. just try it and see if you get past the partitioning part.
<ubuntu1963UC> not part of the effects are
<thomas1978c> jim_p also, when i loaded ubuntu, i had no audio, i got audio, but now my ati drivers are gone......
<burg> ok. thanks a lot
<jim_p> thomas1978c, how did you install the catalyst driver?
<Izinucs> burg: np.. :)
<jim_p> how do i play a sound file with aplay?
<thomas1978c> jim_p, i havent yet, its on my desktop. but i cant get anything to open it
<jim_p> thomas1978c, did you download it from ati?
<thomas1978c> jim_p its from atis website, linux drivers x86 radeon hd3200
<jim_p> thomas1978c, delete it then before you make some damage with it :P
<Riina> hallo
<jim_p> thomas1978c, are you on 8.10?
<Riina> hi there
<thomas1978c> jim_p, ok deleting, and yes 8.10 ubuntu, updated current
<Izinucs> burg: it took me a LOT of googleing to find that answer for my new board.. really drove me nuts.
<lantjie> hey guys
<flithm> hey everyone... I just installed the kde4 gtk theme and now it's saying "oxygen-icon-gnome" is not installed
<lantjie> i hove a question
<ubuntu1963UC> a gtk app
<flithm> anyone know where to get this?
<lantjie> i have
<Louis_> Hi!  I'm having a bit of a problem getting a shared printer to work under windows machines, and I was hoping somebody could take a look at my smb.conf and let me know if there are any obvious problems.  The printer has successfully printed a test page via the CUPS web interface, but I can't get my vista laptop to detect the printer on the network.   smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110958/
<jim_p> thomas1978c, your best bet is radeon or radeonhd then. the ati drivers wont work
<lantjie> how can i copy files from my cdrom to my usb stick?
<Louis_> lantjie:  are you on a terminal or the web interface?
<a1010100m> Heloo
<Louis_> lantjie:  sorry... graphical interface
<thomas1978c> jim_p, deleted ati files, now what?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, sudo apt-get install radeonhd
<a1010100m> I am having a problem with microfon, is enyone know how to fix that
<unop> !info tdsodbc
<ubottu> tdsodbc (source: freetds): ODBC driver for connecting to MS SQL and Sybase SQL servers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.82-3 (intrepid), package size 159 kB, installed size 420 kB
<ubuntu1963UC> any info online
<Izinucs> lantjie: in terminal or with gui
<lantjie> louis: so there is no command
<lantjie> in terminal
<jim_p> thomas1978c, damn. i am terrubly sorry mate. i forgot some prefic
<jim_p> prefix
<Louis_> lantjie:  sure there is.  cp to copy and mv to move i believe
<lantjie> louis in terminal
<jim_p> thomas1978c, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<Izinucs> lantjie: cp /media/cdrom0/<filename> /media/<usb_stick_name>
<thomas1978c> jim_p: terminal couldnt find radeon hd
<ubuntu1963UC> : von ati radeon hd 4870 oc on ubuntu, is it possible to duplicate the
<lantjie> yes is it like this cp /media/cdrom /media/'usbstick'?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, use the latest thing i said
<TheFunkbomb> Is there a way to set up Thunderbird so it doesn't make that pop up in the lower left hand corner but there is still a notification of some sort?
<lantjie> louis:is this it
<lantjie> oke thanks louis
<Louis_> lantjie:  yeah, but you have to replace 'usbstick' with the path to the usb stick in question
<ubuntu1963UC> rocket mobile internet stick ?
<lantjie> i fegot somthung
<Izinucs> lantjie: you need to look in /media to see how the usbstick is named.. sometimes it's known as disk-1.. once you have the then /media/name .. no tic marks
<lantjie> oke
<Louis_> lantjie:  yeah, but you have to replace 'usbstick' with the path to the usb stick in question
<Louis_> whoops
<thomas1978c> jim_p: setting up Setting up xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (1.2.1-2build2)
<lantjie> thank you guys
<Izinucs> np
<Louis_> Hi!  I'm having a bit of a problem getting a shared printer to work under windows machines, and I was hoping somebody could take a look at my smb.conf and let me know if there are any obvious problems.  The printer has successfully printed a test page via the CUPS web interface, but I can't get my vista laptop to detect the printer on the network.   smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110958/
<thomas1978c> jim_p: done
<ubuntu1963UC> i have done to try
<knut> in gnome: where can i set the default icon size for the desktop?
<thomas1978c> jim_p: close the editor?
<rconan>  I always forget. Does intrepid have the encrypted root options in the desktop image or do I need the alternate?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, yea, and the terminal
<TheFunkbomb> or a way to have Thunderbird always running in the background?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, now reboot and say a prey
<fosco__> rconan, alternate
<thomas1978c> jim_p: praying....
<thomas1978c> bb soon. ill let you know what happens
<jim_p> thomas1978c, ok :P
<rconan> fosco_, thanks
<bluefox83> anyone know if there is a channel for developing google gadgets?
<lantjie> hey louis inserted my cd, but it doesn't copy
<lantjie> it say that cp omitting
<lantjie> what can i doe?
<lantjie> do
<antonio_> ciao atuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lantjie> please help
<unop> lantjie,  cp -R  ...
<lantjie> oke
<unop> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lantjie> thanks unop
<bluefox83> lantjie, that would mean you do not have the proper permissions to copy to the target directory
<unop> bluefox83, no, he's not doing a recursive copy..
<Orphis_> Hi, I've got problems with autofs recognizing my samba shares, can someone help me ?
<bluefox83> unop, what kind of copy is he doing?
<lantjie> bleufoxes i want to copy my whole cd to my usb stick
<antonio_> #ubuntu.it
<unop> bluefox83,  something like this.   cp  src/  dest/
<thomas1978c> jim_p:http://pastebin.com/m1d5bd9c0
<unop> bluefox83,  as opposed to.   cp -R src/  dest/
<bluefox83> that can still give that same error, also it could mean your usb stick is not mounted properly
<thomas1978c> jim_p, no ati love....:/
<bluefox83> may not have write permissions
<jim_p> thomas1978c, why did you use the ati tool?
<lantjie> yes everything is good
<quizme> how do i install a *.deb file?
<unop> bluefox83, no ..  cp: omitting directory `directory'  # is an indication that cp is not told to copy all files within the directory
<LakesProse> can I just use OSSEC and not bother setting iptables up ?
<lantjie> i double checked it all
<quizme> apt-get install blah.deb ?
<bluefox83> in any event...trying to find a good tutorial on making google gadgets...gonna try to make a linux version of the pandora vista gadget
<Butt-Head> Hello all, Noob to Ubuntu/Linux and reading some docs on how to add the commands of pnpbios=off and acpi=off to /boot/grub/menu.lst . I do know how to open the file with the "gksudo gedit" command, but where do I add the lines to get the commands to work. I have a Thinkpad 600E and this is the last step to get the sound to work.
<unop> quizme,  sudo dpkg -i  file.deb
<Absolute0> How do I switch the gdm logong screen using a command line apo?
<quizme> unop: thanks
<thomas1978c> jim_p: iati catalyst is in my applications menu, under accessories. am i not supposed to go there?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, since you are in gui, no. better remove it
<RQ> hi
<Absolute0> How do I switch the gdm logon screen using the command line to launch the app?
<ozzloy> how do i undo a bzr pull?
<jim_p> thomas1978c, open a terminal and type                   glxinfo | grep direct
<Louis_> Hi!  I'm having a bit of a problem getting a shared printer to work under windows machines, and I was hoping somebody could take a look at my smb.conf and let me know if there are any obvious problems.  The printer has successfully printed a test page via the CUPS web interface, but I can't get my vista laptop to detect the printer on the network.   smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110958/
<therealnanotube> Absolute0: what do you mean "switch the gdm logon screen"? switch it from what state to what state?
<antonio_> come cazzz0 civado ripeti
<kaje> I have a script I want to run whenever someone logs in (via ssh, gdm, whatever)... I though I could just put it in /etc/profile.d/, but that didn't seem to work. Any suggestions?
<lantjie> hey guys it worked
<Absolute0> therealnanotube: from the ubuntu to some other one
<thomas1978c> jim_p: failed all requests in terminal....
<thomas1978c> grrrrr
<jarco> is there anyone here with knowledge about the  /etc/fstab file? I need to mount 2 ntfs drives with it.
<therealnanotube> Butt-Head: add it to the "kernel" line
<jim_p> thomas1978c, why?
<RQ> is there a way to configure what events scrollwheel slanting produces?
<therealnanotube> Absolute0: and what's that about the commandline, then?
<trinaryShift> Does anyone here know of a text-based web browser that can be "name spoofed" so that it appears to be something else (like firefox or IE)?
<Absolute0> therealnanotube: nevermind
<lantjie> i was suppose to do this command: cp -r /media/cdrom/ /media/'name of the usb stick'.
<hatter243> !ntfs | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jim_p> what do i have to do to get sound in vbox?
<kaje> trinaryShift: I think lynx can
<lantjie> thanx to everyone that help. that's why i love ubuntu
<RQ> I want it to produce events "go back" and "go forward", but I don't want to use imwheel, or whatever the app name is
<lantjie> everybody cares
<rblst> jim_p: hplip installed a whole bunch of packages, and now a window pops ups searching for USB devices, but it does not find my printer :(
<trinaryShift> kaje, how do I do address spoofing? I've used lynx before on headless servers, but I don't know how to configure spoofing
<thomas1978c> jim_p, i dont know. this is my first time not using the live cd. i installed last night. the live cd was great, when i loaded i had no audio, fixed that, and rebooted, now i have no ati video card drivers
<therealnanotube> RQ: you could stick some config into xorg.conf
<allsystemsarego> I'm looking for ncurses-based CD burning software for Ubuntu, any ideas?
<kaje> trinaryShift you mean user-agent spoofing?
<hatter243> trinaryShift, lynx?
<jim_p> rblst, there is some app to configure your printer. have a look at the hplip site
<RQ> therealnanotube, will it be respected now that most of the xorg.conf is being generated on the fly?
<ubuntu1963UC> will most likely reply
<hatter243> !burn | allsystemsarego
<ubottu> allsystemsarego: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubuntu1963UC> https : //wiki
<ubuntu1963UC> i burn an ubuntu upgrade
<trinaryShift> kaje, I'm trying to visit a page with lynx and the server doesn't allow non-firefox or IE browsers to visit its pages
<therealnanotube> allsystemsarego: cdrecord
<rblst> jim_p: i'll take a look, what is this whole hplip misery BTW, it used to work just fine before...
<trinaryShift> hatter243, I'm using lynx, I just don't know how to make it "appear" as another browser
<therealnanotube> RQ: yes, it doesn't overwrite settings you have, only generates ones that aren't there.
<jim_p> rblst, lmao
<Butt-Head> therealnanotube: I tried and not sure how. do you mean at the end of the last line below?
<Butt-Head> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Butt-Head> title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
<Butt-Head> uuid		8e166a24-e75c-42ef-add5-e2a90ba25aff
<Butt-Head> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=8e166a24-e75c-42ef-add5-e2a90ba25aff ro quiet splash
<oCean_> rblst: did the config screen during hplip install ask you to unplug/replug your printer? I plugged it back in and hplip found my printer
<FloodBot1> Butt-Head: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pentaton> Hello. I am trying to download WoW via client downloader. But is says it can't connect to the internet. How do i resolve this problem?
<RQ> therealnanotube, well thanks. I guess I'll resort to that
<trinaryShift> kaje, yeah, I think user-agent spoofing is what I'm talking about.
<therealnanotube> Butt-Head: yes, at the end of that line
<RQ> but I wish gnome had a configuration panel for that
<thomas1978c> jim_p: taking lunch
<rblst> oCean_> rblst:  yes, i did replug my printer
<shizumasa14> Can someone help me with downloading and installing bitlbee?
<therealnanotube> RQ: give it another few releases... and it probably will. :)
<jim_p> thomas1978c, lol
<rews> hii anyone. im trying to setup an remote desktop between my 2 ubuntu machiness in my own home network, i had set i up exactly as i been told in this guide? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 - help me?
<hatter243> trinaryShift, you can do it in the [O]ptions menu
<Pentaton> Can someone help me with wine?
<oCean_> rblst: does your system see the printer device? (using "dmesg") ?
<hatter243> trinaryShift, Unfortunately I don't know a way to make it persistent, so it's something you'll have to do every reboot
<erUSUL> !ask | Pentaton
<ubottu> Pentaton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RQ> therealnanotube, heh, thanks :)
<erUSUL> !appdb | Pentaton
<ubottu> Pentaton: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<meoblast001> anyone here know how to resolve this issue with PCSX 64-bit? http://rafb.net/p/AtgJ2V18.html
<trinaryShift> hatter243, it's fine, I'm just trying to gain internet access from my server and the authentication redirect requires a GUI
<rblst> oCean_: lsusb sees it: Bus 004 Device 013: ID 03f0:4117 Hewlett-Packard Printing Support
<kaje> trinaryShift: You want to change your user-agent string... Read the lynx manual about it: http://lynx.isc.org/lynx2.8.5/lynx2-8-5/lynx_help/Lynx_users_guide.html
<Butt-Head> therealnanotube: awsomeness. will try. see you laters. tnx
<trinaryShift> hatter243, I'm pretty sure it's just a one time thing (server doesn't ever really get shut down)
<trinaryShift> kaje, thanks!
<rblst> oCean_: dmesg says:  device descriptor read/64, error -110
<nua> hi all, I've got openssh-server set up and authorized_keys, but I'd like it just just deny access to anyone not in the authorized_keys file, rather than asking for a password. any idea??
<ubuntu1963UC> what dmesg | tail rblst 20
<ldiamond> Have anyone heard about the laptop drive lifetime problems with Ubuntu and know how to fix it? (The wear and tear problem)
<therealnanotube> Butt-Head: np good luck :)
<hatter243> nua, PasswordAuthentication = no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<therealnanotube> RQ: have fun. :)
<centyx> Hi. Does anyone know if tracker/evolution index Maildir folders setup in Evolution? If I right click on the maildir mailbox in Evolution and click on properties, "Index message body" is selected, but tracker isn't indexing the messages. ( Tracker is indexing the individual maildir message files in my home directory, but not as mail messages via Evolution ). Any ideas?
<rblst> ubuntu1963UC: these errors
<ldiamond> Is this related to the fact that my HDD heats up more in ubuntu than windows.
<nua> hatter243: thanks!
<lantjie> hey guys i hav e another question how do i make a new folder? is it mkdir?
<ubuntu1963UC> ubuntu sucks !
<meoblast001> anyone?
<lantjie> what ubuntu is the best that there is
<ldiamond> ubuntu1963UC, your choice.
<ubuntu1963UC> has anyone had trouble with the main filesystem
<oCean_> rblst: that might not be related to the printer... (but not sure) However, there should be something in the dmesg output rgarding the printer. Search for usb .. "dmesg | grep -i usb"
<meoblast001> i'm assuming more people than just me are having trouble getting stuff to work in 64-bit Ubuntu
<rews> anyone to help whit remote desktop?
<ubuntu1963UC> ubuntunot remote desktop manager package ?
<oCean_> rblst: you can call certain programs from the hplip package manually - like "sudo hp-scan" and/or "hp-setup"
<hatter243> meoblast001, what's your question? I'm not having any trouble with 64bit ubuntu
<lantjie> help me please
<oCean_> rews: just shoot
<therealnanotube> lantjie: yes, mkdir
<therealnanotube> lantjie: try "man mkdir" for help on the command, too. :)
<meoblast001> hatter243: i get http://rafb.net/p/AtgJ2V18.html with PCSX
<ompaul> ldiamond, have you got this problem documented anywhere?
<lantjie> therealnanotube: thaks man
<rblst> ubuntu1963UC, oCean_: http://pastebin.com/d3190e30a
<rainmanp7> hi
<ldiamond> ompaul, yes its documented in launchpad
<claudine> list
<Pentaton> ubottu: noone is online at #whinehq :(
<rainmanp7> Where is the location of the Display configuration for ubuntu ibex 8.10 ? thank you
<rews>  im trying to setup an remote desktop between my 2 ubuntu machiness in my own home network, i had set i up exactly as i been told in this guide? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402 - help me?
<ompaul> ldiamond, been running it for 4 years on different drives and in office so I am curious not seen evidence of this on laptops or otherwise have you got a link?
<trinaryShift> kaje, Alright, so I'm trying to change the lynx User Agent option to that of my ubuntu laptop, but the change doesn't seem permanent at all
<ldiamond> rainmanp7, System preference
<LakesProse> Louis_: I think you may need to make the print share browsaeble
<trinaryShift> kaje, it doesn't  seem to have any effect on the perceived user-agent string
<oCean_> rblst: ah, I see. "unable to enumerate usb device" might be the problem
<therealnanotube> rainmanp7: system -> preferences -> screen
<hatter243> meoblast001, got me, I've never used that program before
<ubuntu1963UC> to hardy repos never update to the kernel line
<LakesProse> Louis_: if youre still on the samba print share problem..
<rainmanp7> No i mean my Sony LCD is what i have and ubuntu gives me a Display unknown
<ldiamond> ompaul, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Explanation_of_Ubuntu_Hard_Drive_Wear_and_Tear
<Louis_> LakesProse:  thanks. let me try that
<LakesProse> Louis_: and obviously (?) dont forget to restart the service
<ompaul> ldiamond, that is two old versions - and I did not notice it particularly then
<Louis_> LakesProse:  right =)  You're right to remind me though!  Should I make it writable too?
<kaje> You went into the lynx options and changed the user agent?
<oCean_> rblst: however, I have no idea what's wrong. Google might help out there.
<LakesProse> Louis_: I would think so, but try it as it is
<lantjie> hey guys what is the command for mounting a ntfs harddrive?
<trinaryShift> kaje, Yeah, I got it to work, nevermind. :) I didn't see the "accept changes" area :D
<therealnanotube> lantjie: mount
<trinaryShift> kaje, thanks!
<kaje> ahh, =)
<ldiamond> ompaul, well, for some reason, my HDD heats up too much.
<Louis_> LakesProse:  i just switched it to writable... i'll try that as well even though it breaks the 'one variable at a time' rule
<rblst> oCean_: thanks for giving me directions anyway
<Raylz> lantjie: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ice /media/mountpoint
<oCean_> rblst: sure, it's always annoying when hotplug isn't all that hotplug afterall :/ .... found link something like bug, but I don't understand completely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767
<lantjie> therealnanotube:oke tanks guys
<LakesProse> Louis_: all right, tell me how that goes
<Louis_> hmm... I'm getting "access denied. unable to connect"
<Louis_> LakesProse ^
<TuniX12> hello
<Guest72557> I'm trying to add data to a bug report and need to kill X to remove it from the equation - if I fall back to a text-mode session Ctrl+Alt+F1 will this kill X as well?
<LakesProse> Louis_: lemme think
<rblst> oCean_: thanks, i will check it
<Louis_> LakesProse:  i went about this by trial and error, so i really wouldn't mind starting from scratch
<LakesProse> Louis_: you could use SWAT
<Guest72557> Will Ctrl+Alt+F1 actually kill X?
<Louis_> LakesProse:  what's swat?
<Louis_> can I use it from a client on the local net?  My print server is headless
<LakesProse> semi-gui for samba
<nroot7> can anyone point me to something to help me configure python cgi on apache in ubuntu
<nroot7> can seem to find anything on google
<nroot7> its my bad but if someone can hepl me out here
<nroot7> it will be great
<yousei> this is probably a stupid problem but when I install the graphic drivers I'm supposed to use the resolution is set higher than my screen can display so I can't see anything and if I use xfix to be able to see anything again it replaces the new drivers with the old ones
<Louis_> LakesProse:  can it be used from a client computer?
<LakesProse> Louis_: yeah, it's browser-based
<rews> Ocean_ :im trying to setup an remote desktop between my 2 ubuntu machiness in my own home network, i had set i up exactly as i been told in this guide? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Louis_> aah okay.  i might do that. thanks for the tip
<cioban> hi there
<LakesProse> Louis_: sorry, im half-present cause Im at work but yeah google it, it should be cool
<Louis_> LakesProse:  no you've been really helpful.  thanks a lot
<uknmyuny> hey
<btermeli> btermeli identify 9831265
<cioban> im new and im using xubuntu
<uknmyuny> I'm having real problems with ubuntu 8.10
<cioban> im trying to install my fritz wlan stick
<bastidrazor> btermeli; that would be /msg nickserv identify
<btermeli> sorry
<uknmyuny> in firefox some pages never end to load
<uknmyuny> for example
<uknmyuny> www.meebo.com
<uknmyuny> it never loads
<ubuntu1963UC> never really looked at this
<cioban> i do it like it says in the readme but i get alwys error
<shadukan> ???do u have the appropriate plugins installed?
<uknmyuny> if I reboot to windows it loads perfectly
<uknmyuny> anybody knows what could be wrong?
<shadukan> i use the same service uknmyuny
<shadukan> and never had issue
<q_> ,
<bbeebboopp> uknmyuny, it works fine here
<shadukan> (if reboot to windows doesn't solve firefox issue on linux :))
<uknmyuny> something is wrong here but cant tell what
<SJr|Work> Where does Ubuntu get it's stupid ideas for monitor resolution from?+
<uknmyuny> what i meant is, its not a connectivity issue
<joe75> theres a meebo plugin for ff
<chronofire> how do i get ubuntu out of low graphics mode?
<uknmyuny> other example is
<yousei> so is there a way I can lower the resolution in the window handler while not having it started?
<shadukan> r u sure?
<uknmyuny> java.sun.com
<uknmyuny> i put that address in firefox and it never loads
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: try one thing «  echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<oCean_> rews: well it seems right, however there are a lot of comments, stating that they had to take various different steps.
<ubuntu1963UC> my drives too, however read this to understand why
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! How i can set login limits on SSH?
<lantjie> guys i want mount an iso file from my stick how do i do that with a command
<lantjie> ?
<ubuntu1963UC> men login as root
<uknmyuny> what does that do erusul?
<ubuntu1963UC> does the new ubuntu kernel
<chronofire> how do i get ubuntu out of low graphics mode?
<lantjie> i tried everything i knew to doe iit
<oCean_> rews: it's a bit outdated, 2006..
<lantjie> but it doesn't
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: disables window scaling some buggy routers do not support it and may be dropping your connection to certain sites
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: it is the fault of those who run such routers
<Jet``> Hi, I want to record a wmv stream from the web, and I don't know what to do with MPlayer, is anybody used to that?
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: just try if it does not help you can enable it again with  «  echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<ubuntu1963UC> to enable the repos ?
<uknmyuny> coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<uknmyuny> do I need to put it in some configuration file so that the problem will be solved forever?
 * erUSUL o.0'!
<rews> oCean_ : okay but can i see out of the error whats wrong? cuz when im doing the command ''vncviewer localhost:1'' it saids connected to localhost port 5901 but aafter a while it saids read:COnnection reset by peer (104)
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: you can put  « echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » in /etc/rc.local but it is not very good idea
<lantjie> is someone femiliar with mounting iso files from usb sticks
<lantjie> ?
<MarySue> I want to set up a server, so I can put Windows files and such in my laptop as a server and other will be Vista Basic.
<lantjie> please help
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: window scaling increases tcp/ip performance
<jarco> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chronofire> how do i get ubuntu out of low graphics mode?
<MarySue> Anybody?
<hatter243> lantjie, what's your question
<uknmyuny> so erUSUL, your advice would be to put this line EVERY TIME I BOOT UBUNTU?
<Emerica> Is grub capable of sending commands to a serial port before loading an os? I know console output can be redirected on serial, but can I send custom data without the redirection?
<erUSUL> MarySue: a file server for a windows machine ?
<MarySue> yes
<Emerica> MarySue: would Freenas help you?
<yousei> Is there a way to change the window handler resolution while not being inside it?   I'm using the window handler that came with 8.10..whatever it is D:
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! How i can set login limits on SSH?
<lantjie> hatter243: i want to mount an iso file from my stick
<MarySue> Ubuntu will be installed on my laptop soon to become an server
<oCean_> rews: I'm not sure what's wrong. I think that the setup in the link you provided is a bit overdone.. I'm not sure how to debug the error you have
<hatter243> !iso | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<uknmyuny> so erUSUL, your advice would be to put this line EVERY TIME I BOOT UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> uknmyuny: no just when some site fails... better is to try to determine which machine is dropping the packets contact the administrator and call him names XXDD
<chronofire> my ubuntu went from high resolution to low reolustion how do i fix this??? my regular resolution should be 1680x1050 and now its set to 1024x786 or something
<erUSUL> !samba  | MarySue
<ubottu> MarySue: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rews> oCean_ : Do you know a great guide to set up remote desktop?
<hatter243> !res | chronofire
<ubottu> chronofire: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lantjie> thanx
<oCean_> rews: sorry, no
<yousei> thanks hatter that probably fixes my problem too
<rews> oCeanay thanks for the help
<j-b-r> Ok, I'm back with a new problem. I'm trying to install the nVidia drivers, but it fails at compiling something for my kernel
<mgottesfeld>  quit
<erUSUL> j-b-r: why are you not using the prepackaged ones ??
<gwen_> haller
<j-b-r> What do you mean?
<sagredo> Hi ubuntu friends
<erUSUL> j-b-r: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<sagredo> Is there anyone who happens to know how Pure FTPd works?
<j-b-r> I don't have any drivers at all there
<erUSUL> j-b-r: that's what i mean
<j-b-r> There is nothing in there.
<sagredo> Does anyone know the default directory PureFTPd uses?
<sagredo> lols
<erUSUL> j-b-r: if you have an nvidia card you should see it listed there...
<ubuntu1963UC> who uses proxies by servers ?
<dizzyd87> hello!
<j-b-r> Well, when I do lspci it tells me I do
<fserve> http://www.energyfiend.com/death-by-caffeine
<mdm> evening
<dizzyd87> mdm, where are you from?
<mdm> UK
<mdm> Manchester
<erUSUL> j-b-r: but it does not appear in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers ?¿
<dizzyd87> cool, Canada here
<Flannel> fserve: Please keep offtopic chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel.
<mdm> cool, very international channel.
<ubuntu1963UC> aa files to keep my Flanneleaker volume from resetting
<j-b-r> Nope
<erUSUL> j-b-r: weird... :/
<erUSUL> !nvidia | j-b-r This page and links from it has all the info you should need
<ubottu> j-b-r This page and links from it has all the info you should need: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu1963UC> 8000 series cards are newer and good luck : )
<Flannel> ubuntu1963UC: What?
<uknmyuny> hi
<TuniX12> hi
<uknmyuny> ok
<uknmyuny> using pidgin
<uknmyuny> I cannot access msn accounts
<lantjie> hallo
<Louis_> I have an ubuntu box that is configured to start a screen saver, but instead, the video turns off altogeather... why is this?  i uninstalled gnome-power-manager ... could this be the reason?
<di> ubuntu ru (russian federations help???
<Flannel> !ru | di
<ubottu> di: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erUSUL> !ru | di
<a931bw> di
 * erUSUL oops
<uknmyuny> I can access msn accounts with ams
<uknmyuny> n
<bmhm> hi
<TuniX12> uknmyuny: you are not alone
<lantjie> hey guys is there somebody that has good hacking information for hacking with ubuntu?
<lantjie> i was a windows user
<uknmyuny> so there's no way of making pidgin work?
<sluimers> hi, I have problems with installing ubuntu mini.iso, can anyone help me with it?
<sluimers> on a mini.iso
<uknmyuny> I use amsn now, but it only allows one account
<lantjie> i just don't love it anymore
<lantjie> it is boring
<Flannel> lantjie: You can do plenty of hacking.  If theres a specific project you're interested in helping and looking to do some hacking on, you'll want to learn whatever language they're currently using.
<mdm> im having a problem. when i try to download from repositories, I get a warning "You are about to install software that cant be authenticated!". I was trying to download gelemental. Same message also displayed if I try to install from Synaptic package manager or apt-get install. Fairly new to Ubuntu. Is it a problem with my install or the repositories? I am currently running 8.10 on ASUS eee.
<uknmyuny> anyone solved the pidgin issue?
<Flannel> mdm: If you have added additional repositories (third party repos) and haven't added their gpg key to your keyring, you won't be able to authenticate those packages.
<Flannel> mdm: However, gelemental is in the regular repositoies, so I'm not really sure why you're unable to authenticate them.
<gwen_> anyone here knows how to manually configure xchat?
<gwen_> anyone here knows how to manually configure xchat?
<TuniX12> mdm: you have extra repositeries added?
<ubuntu1963UC> can be added back to windows
<TuniX12> a bot or what?
<mdm> Flannel: it only started doing it after I downloaded some updates. Not sure what you mean by keyring?
<TuniX12> ubuntu1963UC: hello
<hipzen> exit
<hipzen> oops
<yousei> !dis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dis
<yousei> !disp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disp
<ubuntu1963UC> hmm sorry not sure
<yousei> >:|
<ubuntu_> i have a question about my minimal installation regarding security is some one here interested?
<webpigeon_laptop> gwen_, what do you mean by manually configure?
<Flannel> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yousei> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pisecx> hi, how to clear all x-server settings to defaults?
<yousei> yay
<Flannel> mdm: updates shouldn't change that, no.  Your apt keying holds some encryption keys so you can verify that the packages havent been tampered with
<erUSUL> !fishing | yousei
<ubottu> yousei: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mdm> TuniX12: only "unsupported updates (intrepid backports)"
<pisecx> or maybe reinstall it
<yousei> I didn't mean to :(
<yousei> my memory just sucks
<uknmyuny> any alternative for multiple accounts? pidgin doesnt' work
<ubuntu_> peace
<webpigeon_laptop> uknmyuny, "doesn't work"?
<JesperHansen> Is there any bug reports about SD harddisks formatted with ext4 and X being mouse movements being laggy?
<ruben23> hi
<webpigeon_laptop> ruben23, hello
<JesperHansen> Is there any bug reports about SD harddisks formatted with ext4 and X* mouse movements being laggy?
<ruben23> i downloaded an ubuntu server...but when i tried to installed why is it a desktop version..
<webpigeon_laptop> hello TuniX12
<ruben23> not a server...ver..
<cwillu> JesperHansen, check bugs.launchpad.net, and try not to repeat yourself so quickly
<lantjie> hey guys i am back
<JesperHansen> cwillu: corrected myself.
<bmhm> wb lantjie
<ubuntu1963UC> bmhm
<lantjie> how do i eject my cd rom
<lantjie> with a command
<lantjie> ?
<SlimeyPete> "eject /dev/cdrom"
<webpigeon_laptop> eject?
<uknmyuny> pidgin works, but the msn accounts dont connect
<ruben23> webpigeon_laptop: hi
<whyameye> just updated my macbook to intrepid and now whenever I hit the down-arrow it pastes from the clipboard. xev isn't helping...not showing the keycode. Appears to be intercepted by Gnome first? suggestions?
<cwillu> lantjie, from the desktop, right click the cd icon and hit eject
<cwillu> would also work
<bmhm> whi is ubuntu1963UC always talking to me? =)
<uknmyuny> so I had to move to amns
<uknmyuny> amsn
<ubuntu1963UC> and move half of the pandora vista gadget
<ruben23>  webpigeon_laptop:i downloaded an ubuntu server...but when i tried to installed why is it a desktop version..
<lantjie> owillu:do you know how to do it with a command
<lantjie> ?
<ruben23> not a CLI...
<webpigeon_laptop> uknmyuny, What error message does it give you, glaxium might be an alteriative, but it's not in the repos
<TuniX12> ubuntu1963UC: if you are not a BOT say : blabla
<Louis_> I'd like to be able to turn off my server just by hitting the main power button once (without having to confirm or anything... just one push and it turns off).  I have pastebinned my /etc/acpi/powerbtn (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110975/) and /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110977/) scripts here.  Can anyone help?  I can only modify this via the command line as it is a mythv server.
<cwillu> lantjie, they just told you
<TuniX12> whois op here?
<webpigeon_laptop> ruben23, If it gave to the desktop version then i'm guessing it was downloaded by mistake.
<ubuntu1963UC> blabla
<TuniX12> catched mIRC bot
<bmhm> TuniX12: I know he is a bot, but he said my name and i don't know why....
<TuniX12> bmhm he loves you!
<Louis_> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<Louis_> is there an acpi channel?
<Louis_> !power-management
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmhm> !ACPI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ACPI
<Louis_> !gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Louis_> argh!!!
<bmhm> :D
<Louis_> !ARGH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ARGH
<bmhm> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<Louis_> !I-hate-ubuttu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I-hate-ubuttu
<cwillu> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<webpigeon_laptop> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bmhm> !ubottu
<Louis_> okay... i'm going to stop before i get kicked
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu1963UC> !bots
<lantjie> hey i got it and it just worked for the one that doesn't know it. it is the command to eject your dc rom . it is: eject /media/cdrom
<uknmyuny> I think my pidgin error was related to echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<uknmyuny> now it works
<lantjie> and thanks for the one that help me out
<nat2610> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<webpigeon_laptop> lantjie, yes
<maco> O_O since when is THAT long thing how we clone?
<Cheery> my xorg hijacks a HID I don't want it to take from me, is there a way to prevent it, other than "AutoAddDevices"?
<maco> what happened to dpkg --get-selections > my-packages and dpkg --set-selections < my-packages then dselect?
<peterfic> hi i type 'jobs' there are 2 jobs running. vim that i did not exit properly. I want to kill them. I type 'kill %1' etc.. but the jobs are still listed as 'stopped'
<jpds> maco: This one auto downloads the packages?
<cwillu> peterfic, fg will bring them to the foreground, where you should be able to exit them properly
<nat2610> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ubuntu1963UC> to bring a fully functional version of ubuntu
<cwillu> peterfic, :q! to exit vim without saving anything, and ctrl+c to kill general tasks
<Louis_> okay... i'm going to stop before i get kicked
<maco> jpds: youd just startup dselect and choose "install" after doing those 2. dselect's not installed by default though...
<maco> they got rid of it for some reason
<Louis_> I'd like to be able to turn off my server just by hitting the main power button once (without having to confirm or anything... just one push and it turns off).  I have pastebinned my /etc/acpi/powerbtn (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110975/) and /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110977/) scripts here.  Can anyone help?  I can only modify this via the command line as it is a mythv server.
<peterfic> thanks i need to disable that ctrl+z in vim it is a bad habit
<jpds> maco: It's old and unmaintained by what I hear.
<Solet> how can i make a program auto launch when gnome starts, web says system->prefs->sessions->startup->add, but i have no 'sessions' under prefs
<cwillu> Louis_, not sure about xfce (which mythtv uses), but check in the power preferences for an option to ask or just perform a default action
<jeremey> i have been searching everything but the model number.........thank you, will read and let you know how it goes
<TheFunkbomb> what should I use for mail notification since I don't want thunderbird running all the time?
<maco> Solet: right click your menus and go to edit menus, then go to the preferences menu in there and check the "sessions" checkbox. it's just been disabled from your menu.
<maco> TheFunkbomb: cgmail works nicely
<yousei> is there a way for me to change my xterm resolution while not inside xterm?
<maco> TheFunkbomb: it can notify you of new mail without a mail client having to be running
<TheFunkbomb> let me see if I can set that up
<Izinucs> Do the thumbnails in ~/.thumbnails get removed automatically when the pic associated with the thumb is deleted?
<z32kyle> I have a question about kernel boot params
<maco> Izinucs: i dont think so, but you could make something in gimp and testit
<Izinucs> !ask | z32kyle
<ubottu> z32kyle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheFunkbomb> maco, are you talking about cgmail or thunderbird?
<Izinucs> maco: thanks.. that was my next step
<z32kyle> I have a machine with 6gb or ram and program that is 32bit, i need to limit the ram to 3gb while i use this program. Can I edit the kernel boot params at boot time to do this?
<maco> TheFunkbomb: cgmail is "check gnome mail" (works in xfce too i believe) and it can check a pop or imap server for new mail every few minutes and tell you there's a new mail. i used it for a long time without a desktop mail client to check my gmail
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<Solet> maco thanks
<maco> zmanning: mem=3072m i think
<thehook> Hello everyone :) I have made a script that updates the system and installs Nginx with PHP support and MySQL with minimal user-interaction (only asks for mysql root password pretty early). If anyone could please check it out and give me some feedback it would be great! http://insecure.no/2009/01/easy-nginx-php-and-mysql-installer-script/
<thehook> And if anyone knows how to suppress the big blue screen asking for MySQL root password so i can set it manually later? Hope anyone has a tips or two for me :)
<maco> z32kyle: er that was for you. mem=3072m
<z32kyle> I tried adding mem=3072 to the kernel line when booting and I get a panic
<z32kyle> oops missing the m?
<cwillu> thehook, google: apt default priority
<ubuntu_> ok so im a total noob here, and im in the middle of an install, im trying to save all my data which i have on /dev/sda6, i need to format /dev/sda5 as /boot, when i went to do that, i got a pop up message stating "the file system on /dev/sda5 assigned to /boot has not been marked for formatting. directories containing system files(/boot,/ect,/usr,/var,...) that already exist under any defined mountpoint will be beleted during the in
<ubuntu_> stall"  so i need to know is that only effecting the /dev/sda5 or all partitions?
<maco> z32kyle: i think the m matters, yes
<yousei> when I install the correct drivers for my gpu xterm is set to a resolution my screen can't display, is there a way to change this while not in xterm?
<jimi_hendrix> is OO.o in the repos yet?
<ubuntu1963UC> maco, yes, then try to pair
<Emerica> Is grub capable of sending commands to a serial port before loading an os? I know console output can be redirected on serial, but can I send custom data without the redirection? I just need to send a single string @ 115200bps, 8 databits, no parity, 1 stop bits, no flow control
<z32kyle> alright, I'll give that a shot and return if it doesn't work. Thanks maco
<cwillu> thehook, actually, make that: dpkg default priority
<exco> since some recent update my krusader looks like this (no titlebar) http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=krusadernq4.png (or is that just some fullscreen mode I don't know how to get out of?)
<maco> ubuntu_: its just telling you to hit the "format" checkbox on the /boot line
<Izinucs> z32kyle: I don't run 64bit but I remember "listening" here that you need something like ia32libs and a setup so you can run 32 bit on a 64 bit system. nothing is involved with the kernel line
<ubuntu_> maco: thats not going to delete any data on any other partitions correct?
<ubuntu1963UC> i'm fairly new partitions, so it might depend on how to upgrade from 8
<maco> ubuntu_: only the ones you mark for formatting will be formatted.
<Louis_> cwillu:  the problem is i can't really use the graphical interface
<maco> Izinucs: good point
<Louis_> cwillu:  so i need to do it via CLI
<maco> exco: are you using compiz?
<ubuntu_> maco: thank you very much, i was scared there for a moment, you saved my day
<exco> maco: yes
<maco> exco: if yes, go to the workarounds section of compizconfig-settings-manager and disable legacy fullscreen support. some apps have trouble with it.
<TheFunkbomb> maco, will this cgmail run at start up as a hidden process?
<maco> TheFunkbomb: you can put it in your session startup if you like
<RonDutt> whats the octal eqvuialent to -rwSr-sr-x, 6765?
<TheFunkbomb> maco, I don't know if I'm smart enough to do that
<tavi> hy
<tavi> how i can verify if the firewall is on?
<sirius> hey
<kouya> does anyone use MediaTomb with PS3 here? (media server)
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, go into terminal and type "sudo ufw status"
<TuniX12> tavi: ufw status
<cioban> hey guys what do i make false im trying to install the fritzusb wlan stick
<ubuntu1963UC> just with ubuntu uses sudo ufw status
<tavi> Firewall not loaded
<cioban> but i get always this error on make file
<jimi_hendrix> is openoffice 3 in the repos yet?
<sirius> how did i look for packages again?(too long since i used ubuntu)
<tavi> so whit i alwais get low id from amule?
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, to enable, "sudo ufw enable"
<ubuntu_> so how is everyone doing today?
<cioban> make: *** [fwlanusb.o] Error 2
<tavi> no i do not want enable
<maco> TheFunkbomb: system -> preferences -> session, add "cgmail" (that's the command) in the startup tab
<siriusblack9999> how did i look for packages again?(too long since i used ubuntu)
<tavi> cioban?
<siriusblack9999> hmm
<Louis_> I'd like to be able to turn off my server just by hitting the main power button once (without having to confirm or anything... just one push and it turns off).  I have pastebinned my /etc/acpi/powerbtn (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110975/) and /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh (http://paste.ubuntu.com/110977/) scripts here.  Can anyone help?  I can only modify this via the command line as it is a mythv server.
<TheFunkbomb> okay maco
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<sluimers> hi, I have problems with installing ubuntu in a mini.iso, I get the error "Could not find kernel image: linux, can anyone help me with it?
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, is amule a torrent client?
<ubuntu1963UC> i want the kernel image
<maco> siriusblack9999: apt-cache search
<tavi> TheFunkbomb: so what i do? i cant dowload anything trought the amule
<exco> thank you very much, maco (still I haven't had that problem before some recent updates)
<siriusblack9999> ahh... cache, thanks
<tavi> TheFunkbomb: is like azureus
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, are you behind a router?
<tavi> yes
<thehook> cwillu: and that may suppress the big blue screen? I just seems to find "dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low"
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, forward the port
<tavi> but at dsldevice the firewall is off
<tavi> in the router
<ubuntu1963UC> the port is 465 but how do i mount iscsi target from ubuntu cd, select install, choose second drive as there's not listing
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, it sounds like you have a double NAT issue
<tavi> and i have two udp and tcp ports for case of low id ...... and still get low id
<tavi> both router and ufw are stopped
<tavi> firewalls
<mneptok> tavi: port forwarding is unrelated to a firewall
<exco> Does wpa2-personal (AES) work on 8.10? (with my 2915 abg card I get  CCMP: decrypt failed: STA=00:1d:19:d8:4d:37)
<mneptok> tavi: you will need ports forwarded
<siriusblack9999> grr... it sais on the pygame website i should be able to get up to 1.8.0 through apt-get, but "I" can only get version 1.7.1
<tavi> mneptok: i do not know how to do that
<TheFunkbomb> tavi, sorry, you're getting out my expertise.  One of these other folks will help you.  just stick around
<tavi> cause i do not handle coputers
<mneptok> tavi: your router documentation should tell you
<tavi> computers
<d0netsFN> when i was trying to sudo i was getting something about setuid root, so someone in ubuntu on efnet told me to restart in recovery console and do , chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<d0netsFN> now im getting sudo apt-get install gparted
<d0netsFN> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<tavi> ?
<TheFunkbomb> maco, thanks for your help!
<jeremey> im still stuck with a black screen with a movable 'x', no x-server failed to start errors though.
<tavi> changing the port in amule should work?
<d0netsFN> hwo do i fix this
<whyameye> are there a bunch of Gnome keyboard mappings I can change? It appears the down-arrow of my MacBook is assigned to something crazy having to do with paste.
<mneptok> tavi: no, you need to forward a port on the router.
<tavi> great
<mneptok> tavi: the router. not aMule. not Ubuntu. not ufw. the router.
<ubuntu1963UC> : great help aren't reinstall those ?
<tavi> i do not know how to do that
<maco> TheFunkbomb: np
<mneptok> tavi: your router documentation should tell you
<ubuntu1963UC> maco np, just no video
<tavi> i have no router documentation
<maco> ubuntu1963UC: what? i dont even know what you're talking about...
 * Izinucs loves it when things just work.. like his new usb fax modem from USRobotics
<mneptok> tavi: then call the manufacturer.
<tavi> i only know to open from dsldevice in firefox
<Emerica> tavi:http://portforward.com/
<rroblak> Hi all
<TuniX12> maco it's a bot dont care
<rroblak> in looking at my bandwidth usage logs on my host's control panel, I noticed that I'm using an usually large amount of bandwidth
<_Vi_> whyameye: System>Preferences>keyboard shortcuts i think its called might be what you need
<d0netsFN> could someone please tell me how to fix this?
<rroblak> is there a tool anybody can recommend to figure out what is using all of my network bandwidth?
<whyameye> _Vi_: looked there, but nothing assigned to the downarrow key
<tavi> emerica 	SpeedTouch 5x6 but i do not found there
<_Vi_> rroblak: wireshark? nmap maybe, iftraf might work too
<jokerone> fuckup.geoirc.org
<_Vi_> O.o
<yousei> when I install the correct gpu it changes the resolution on my xterm to more than my monitor cna display. Does anyone have any idea how I solve this?
<hwilde> anybody have info on "Incorrect MAC received on packet"  error ?
<Emerica> tavi : found a manual here if thats correct http://www.forumtele2.net/download/ST5x6_UserGuide.pdf
<Failrar> hwilde, could be anything
<tavi> Emerica: i will watch
<hwilde> Failrar, uhh like what
<rroblak> _Vi_: thx
<_Vi_> np
<tavi> Emerica: wrong that is a wirelles router
<tavi> mine is not
<Failrar> hwilde, broken ethernet card, bad ram to name a few
<Failrar> try memtest86+ hwilde
<hwilde> Failrar, everything works just fine except ssh into certain other boxes with keys
<hwilde> Failrar, no errors or dropped packets on network card, no issues with speed, no other issues indicating mem
<Failrar> sorry, i'm having the same problem with one box
<MasterJoker> Hola, #ubuntu. Wonderin if you can help me out with a noob problem.
<cellofellow> kernel update broke ability to resume sessions in VirtualBox. What could that be?
<cellofellow> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/101768/
<LakesProse> ask away
<gordonjcp> !ask | MasterJoker
<ubottu> MasterJoker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MasterJoker> >.>
<magnus__> karoo is shit
<MasterJoker> That's redundant.
<roccity_> MasterJoker, whats your question
<MasterJoker> Anyway.
<MasterJoker> Is there a way to force Ubuntu to make the task bar flash when Pidgin has a new message? It did that in Fedora but I can't seem to get it to work in Ubuntu...
<tavi> any help
<MasterJoker> (running 8.10, by the way)
<tavi> how to foward ports?
<zash> MasterJoker: sounds like a setting in pidgin?
<MasterJoker> zash: That's what I thought, but it's not
<zash> MasterJoker: are you running compiz?
<MasterJoker> zash: Yep. I can't find it in there either.
<tavi> what i have in the log of router...say about a firewwall
<tavi> so where the hel is the firewall?
<Solet> in a fresh gnome install, why is my desktop my home directory instead of ~/Desktop ?
<zash> MasterJoker: "in there"
<sweetgum> how do i find the name of my NIC card?
<leaf1> hi there I'm running ubuntu 8.10 x64 with a Nvidia GT8500. I have a Viewsonic 20G monitor that I have finally got to run at its best resolution of 1280x960.  I have set the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in xorg.conf to the proper values but I cannot get my refresh rate to anything but 60!  I have run it at 1280x960x32 at 75Hz and it looks great in Windows.  Any suggestions?
<MasterJoker> zash: in the Compiz Settings Manager
<zash> sweetgum: try lshw
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<zash> MasterJoker: the huge one?
<Gorkhaan> Hi everyone! I'd like to ask how the heck can I stream DVB-S ( Digital Video Broadcast Satellite ) with my SkyStar 2 DVB-S PCI satellite receiver card, over LAN. If anyone knows plz help! :)
<zash> MasterJoker: not the simple one
<tavi> what the hell is going on
<forceflow> Gorkhaan: VLC ?
<leaf1> Gorkhaan: are there drivers for that card that run on linux?
<MasterJoker> zash: um... the one under System>Preferences>CompizConfig Settings Manager
<MasterJoker> zash: don't know what one that is, tbh.
<Gorkhaan> yes drivers are okay I can watch streams with Kaffeine. I tried VLC, but kindda difficult to configure... :D
<forceflow> well, VLC is a streaming server after all ... :)
<zash> MasterJoker: CompizConfig Settings Manager = ccsm = the fat one with ALL options
<forceflow> never done it myself, should be possible
<zash> MasterJoker: then there is ccsm-simple
<leaf1> Gorkhaan: well as long as the drivers are working, then you just need to point VLC to the input you want to watch
<MasterJoker> zash: okay yeah then it's the fat one.
<forceflow> there is an option "Streaming" in the main menu
<Gorkhaan> You're right. do u know that is VLC streaming multiple PID-s on a Transponder?
<sweetgum> zash: is my wireless hardware considered a NIC?
<zash> sweetgum: lshw lists ALL hardware
<Gorkhaan> I'de like to stream with TS ( Transport Stream ) multiple PIDs
<zash> sweetgum: you can do like sudo lshw > my_harwdare
<sweetgum> sweetgum: i see that, im trying to figure out if an Ethernet Interface is my wireless card
<forceflow> Gorkhaan: hmm, don't know if that's possible in VLC
<leaf1> hi there I'm running ubuntu 8.10 x64 with a Nvidia GT8500. I have a Viewsonic 20G monitor that I have finally got to run at its best resolution of 1280x960.  I have set the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in xorg.conf to the proper values but I cannot get my refresh rate to anything but 60!  I have run it at 1280x960x32 at 75Hz and it looks great in Windows.  Any suggestions? I am running restricted nvidia drivers 177.82
<Gorkhaan> k, thanks I'm  continue searching on VLC homepage, thanks
<forceflow> leaf1: what does it do if you only specify the 75 hz resolution ?
<lantjie> hey
<OltreIrc`16561> hallo
<OltreIrc`16561> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lantjie> how can i install an .deb file
<lantjie> wich command must i use
<leaf1> forceflow: its not there, all I have is 60Hz and Auto (which puts it at 60Hz!)
<Gorkhaan> dpkg -i something.deb
<Jeruvy> isn't there a channel for evolution?
<Gorkhaan> with sudo of course
<lantjie> gorkhaan:is that all
<Gorkhaan> it should be
<Gorkhaan> :D
<jeremey> leaf1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<zash> MasterJoker: try Configuration Editor (gconf-editor)
<OltreIrc`16561> ciao
<OltreIrc`16561> !list
<zash> MasterJoker: and look in /apps/panel/ or something
<leaf1> forceflow: is there a line I can place in my xorg.conf to force it to a refresh rate?  Thank you jeremey I will read that.
<forceflow> leaf1: sorry, don't know
<cq> how can I figure out why a script in /etc/init.d isn't starting? I have it ln -s to /etc/rc3.d and it works by hand...
<Izinucs> Is there a program that will convert a movie iso to avi?
<macd> Izinucs, dvd::rip, it is installable via apt, or add/remove programs, and offers a GUI.
<Izinucs> macd: thanks.. it'll actually read an iso huh. that's good news
<MasterJoker> Sorry about that.
<MasterJoker> Acceentally rebooted my PC :P
<macd> Izinucs, the package is "dvdrip"
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone know if the Stumbleupon extension for Firefox in Add/Remove programs is different than the one you get on the Moz site?
<Izinucs> macd: yep.. got it on my lappy but just now putting it on the desktop
<arunomi> how do i get pidgin to connect to a irc channel
<macd> Izinucs, depending on your depth of knowledge with ssh/network shares (beit samba or nfs) you can use dvd::rip in cluster mode to speed things up.
<MasterJoker> aruomi: Buddies>Join a chat
<jimi_hendrix> is makeinfo in repos?
<macd> jimi_hendrix,  "apt-cache search makeinfo"
<Izinucs> macd: that's interesting.. a bit beyond me.. but interesting.
<macd> Izinucs, very, since you can rip dozen of dvds to iso, then que them with dvdrip for transcoding on the farm.
<jimi_hendrix> macd, did that got nothing
<lantjie> hey guys what can i do to compile a file
<macd> jimi_hendrix, then you have your answer, its not there.
<lantjie> ?
<jimi_hendrix> :(
<macd> jimi_hendrix, the package texi2html shows makeinfo.
<uvacav> ioin #rss
<Solet> in a fresh install, using gnome, why is my desktop my home directory instead of ~/Desktop ?
<macd> Solet, That IS expected behavior.
<j-b-r> Why doesn't my nVidia card show up in the "Hardware Drivers" menu?
<Solet> it used to use Desktop. the live cd even uses desktop. how do i make it use desktop?
<Izinucs> macd: how do I mount the iso in dvd:rip? Open project? New Project?
<jimi_hendrix> macd, ok
<j-b-r> It is supported, according to this page:http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<macd> Izinucs, I dont have a linux machine in front of me, however new project rings a bell, then choosing the iso in the source blank
<lantjie> hey guys who is femiliar with compiling files
<lantjie> ?
<Izinucs> macd: k thanks.. I'll play around
<leonardo_> hi guys, i've downloaded a DVD from torrent, but it ain't came as ISO, it has a VIDEO_TS dir, and a lot of files inside this dir, so anyone how can play this as DVD with the menus and all?
<Booge> Can someone help me with a flash problem? If I go to hulu.com and watch a flash movie there, my player just flashes white lines through the screen.
<macd> j-b-r, what model of nvidia? and by hardware drivers, do you mean restricted drivers manager?
<forceflow> leonardo_: I guess just burning it to DVD
<macd> Booge, welcome to flash on linux.
<j-b-r> It's not called "restricted drivers manager" for me
<forceflow> you got the contents of the DVD iso
<PDG1> so uh... I'm trying to fix my SMB share... it kind of works, but I'm having a hard time with getting my external HDD to work with it
<j-b-r> And the card is this: RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
<macd> j-b-r, which release are you on?
<arunomi> no thats not the problem its connecting to the server
<j-b-r> 8.10
<lantjie> isn't anybody there
<leonardo_> forceflow: i thought about that... but, if i've the files.. why i cant play it exactly as with the DVD? (on the computer)
<forceflow> the Video_TS folder should contain the MPEG files, I think
<macd> j-b-r, open a console type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<leonardo_> forceflow: no there isnt mpeg files, just .VOB
<macd> VOB =mpeg.
<leonardo_> forceflow: if I do, xine VIDEO_TS/
<Solet> macd: if i change XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="%HOME/Desktop/" in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, will that make ~/Desktop my desktop directory?
<leonardo_> it plays =)
<miha> hello guys, if i print pdf from evince, i get extra trash like @PJL SET MANUALFEED ON... it's HP LaserJet 6L, using Foomatic/ljet4 driver, any ideas? (remote printing over samba from windows using ....adobe postscript driver i think works)
<macd> leonardo_, burn the video_ts and audio_ts to the root of a DVD, iot will play in any DVD player.
<forceflow> because VOB is indeed MPEG
<Merc> Hi, I just did sudo apt-get install proftpd, during installation I got prompted with two choices, standalone and some other, I chose the other.. now /etc/proftpd.conf does not exist, and when I do /etc/init.d/proftpd restart I get ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd
<miha> and there is random line of character over each page
<leonardo_> macd: ok =)
<j-b-r> macd: I've doe that already
<j-b-r> By the way,
<macd> Solet, that doesnt sound too dangerous, and should give you what you want
<j-b-r> I had to install a different package than nvidia-glx-legacy
<sweetgum> if ive installed the ubuntu tftp server where can i find the folder to put my files i want stored on it? i cnat find a folder called tftp
<leonardo_> for all, to play dvd files do: xine VIDEO_TS/
<j-b-r> Because that one doesn;t exist, it's just a virtual package or whatever
<leonardo_> then with xine's menu
<leonardo_> you select the subtitle, audio and chapters =)
<leonardo_> it's working fine for me here
<j-b-r> But when I install the proper package (the one with the 71 in it) it just leaves me like I am now.
<baal> hi, could someone can told me where i can find some information how to configure wifi usb interface on asus eee Pc. i can see plugged usbwifi interface in ifconfig but cant connect via this interface
<sweetgum> anyone know anything about tftp?
<dot> I have a bluetooth adapter problem, my ubuntu found my adapter immediately and when I connect my USB mouse to it, it finds it! But when I connect them it says Couldn't display "obex://[00:07:61:96:A0:02]/". and Error: Host down
<macd> j-b-r, did you or did you see apt make the changes to the Xorg config file? i.e. the "Driver" confi directive?
<dot> Please select another viewer and try again.
<skinofstars1> baal: look at array.org kernel
<baz_> hey, anyone here use 'revelation' password manager? Is there a way to sort the entries alphabetically!!???
<leonardo_> forceflow and macd thanks for the attention ;)
<macd> leonardo_, good luck.
<baal> thx
<dot> I have a bluetooth adapter problem, my ubuntu found my adapter immediately and when I connect my USB mouse to it, it finds it! But when I connect them it says Couldn't display "obex://[00:07:61:96:A0:02]/". and Error: Host down
<dot> Please select another viewer and try again.
<j-b-r> Well, I've looked at the xorg config file
<j-b-r> and right now I'm using the one that is autogenerated when ubuntu is running in "low graphics mode"
<baz_> why is openSSH not in the normal repo?
<baal> i have 2.24.6 karnel and wifi usb was working good but i can't see integratet one, when i changed karnel to ee Pc integrated start working but i found problems with wifi usb
<j-b-r> Ok, yeah, my xorg config is really short right now
<j-b-r> and has very few sections
<skinofstars1> baal: eee has integrated. why you want external?
<dot> I have a bluetooth adapter problem, my ubuntu found my adapter immediately and when I connect my USB mouse to it, it finds it! But when I connect them it says Couldn't display "obex://[00:07:61:96:A0:02]/". and Error: Host down
<dot> Please select another viewer and try again.
<skinofstars1> dot: if some knew the answer i'm sure they would say, please do not just repeat
<PDG1> I'm having a hard time understanding the smb.conf file
<j-b-r> Why don't I see the driver in the driver manager like I'm supposed to anyway?
<baz_> what the apt package name for *OpenSSH*?
<macd> j-b-r, try just changing the driver directive to "nv", OR try using "nvidia-settings" (also installable via apt)
<skinofstars1> baz: ssh
<Pici> baz_: Er, the client and server are both in main
<macd> j-b-r, I dont think the drive manager relly supports the older cards, aside from that, its not perfect software.
<j-b-r> I've done the nvidia settings thing, but let me try doing that again and then changing it to nv
<PDG1> anyone here willing to baby me through setting up my external HDD on my SMB share?
<Pici> baz_: 'ssh' has both openssh-client and -server as dependencies
<baz_> Pici, thru add/remove?
<mikail> hello
<baz_> Pici, basically i want to access my desktop remotely thru ssh
<Pici> baz_: I'm not sure.  They are definitely in Synaptic/apt-get
<baz_> Pici, so should i apt-get the openssh-server?
<forceflow> yes
<Pici> baz_: just apt-get install ssh
<skinofstars1> just apt-get install ssh will get you both client and server
<baz_> Pici,  ahhh there we go! thanks
<Izinucs> macd: I tried ripping again and dvdrip aborts with "Not enabling PSU core, because this movie has only one PSU."
<mikail> hmm... how can i browse through my windows based network shares..?
<skinofstars1> mikail: samba
<macd> Izinucs, ok, and? PSU core has todo with audio/video snycronization
<baz_> Pici, so excuse my idiocy but how come I need a client too? I have been ssh'ing into remote boxes using the command-line "ssh"... is that not a client?
<Pici> baz_: That is the client
<Izinucs> macd: i had no idea.. new to all this transcoding stuff.
<macd> Izinucs, uncheck the box, as well Izinucs in the prefernces area there is a check for all required software and directory rip premissions, Id run that test.
<Izinucs> k
<Pici> baz_: openssh-client provides /usr/bin/ssh
<macd> Izinucs, (the box for ENABLE PSU CIRE)
<jaapvisser> does any body know what the default buildir (--builddir) is for ubuntu when compling C applications ?
<baz_> Pici, ok, so the client comes by default with ubuntu... so when i "apt-get ssh" it just checks that its there, see it, then only installs the server since I already have it.... right?
<macd> Izinucs, again if I had one in front of me I could check a few more things, maybe Pici has a workstation with it installed ;)
<Pici> baz_: Indeed
<mikail> skinofstars1, got it installed now how do I use it...? <- pretty much a newbie
<Izinucs> macd: the psu core was set at "no" as default..
<Pici> macd, Izinucs: only ssh access at the moment, sorry.
<baz_> Pici, awesome... i think I am ready to contribute to the linux kernel now... where do i go? :0
<Izinucs> Pici: np
<Pici> !kernel | baz_ start here
<ubottu> baz_ start here: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<skinofstars1> mikail: first you have to make sure you are on the same workgroup name as your windows computers... err, try this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Networking
<mikail> skinofstars1, thx. that should keep me busy for a while :)
<LakesProse> is having private/public ssh logging where the public key has a password for itself (so when logging with the key, a password is asked) the safest ssh gets ?
<j-b-r> Ok, look, same thing happens again and again no matter what I change.
<skinofstars1> mikail: just noticed that the workgroup thing isn't on that guide. you need to do this: 'sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf'  then edit the line that says workgroup = WORKGROUP to whatever your local is called
<j-b-r> When I reboot, it shows a thing that says something about auto setting up a nvidia driver
<j-b-r> and it mentions my driver version
<j-b-r> but then it says "FAIL"
<mrbichel1> Hello I am looking for some help troubleshooting xmodmap getting a key to work as third level chooser.
<j-b-r> and then Ubuntu makes me go through an ordeal about low graphics mode
<jef_buntu_> i was able to makeup a NIC by sending an handmake frame but now my dhcp tftp servers dont boot the wakeup client...
<j-b-r> and then it finally comes up with a graphical login prompt
<Milos_SD> Will I have problems in Ubuntu 8.10 if I format my second hard drive in ext4 (I compiled 2.6.28 kernel)?
<russo> hi guys
<j-b-r> But it's still stick in low graphics mode
<russo> i have a question, i accidently
<j-b-r> As far as I can tell, the problem is with getting some sort of kernel module
<j-b-r> that matches my version
<russo> i accidently deleted a configuration folder for asterisk, how can i restore it? purging and then reinstalling isn't really working :S
<macd> j-b-r, in a console type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf grepp EE" then paste the output into pastebin
<macd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sweetgum> anyone know anything about tftpd-hpa
<j-b-r> ok, hold on
<LakesProse> when using a public/private key, which one is distributed to the client and which one must never leave the server?
<jonathanmiller> how do I find where the command of something is? like where my latex stuff is installed at?
<stas__> Hi people! Does someone here has VirtualBox on PC? I have some problems with host interface setup in ubuntu
<j-b-r_> I'm at the actuall computer in question now, for the sake of sanity
<macd> stas__, such as?
<j-b-r_> what was that command again, macd?
<macd> j-b-rbefore we go that route: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual  Have you tried the manual route?
<jef_buntu_> who knows anything about diskless workstation?
<macd> j-b-r_, ^
<j-b-r_> Not yet
<zsakr> do i need to reboot to finish my kernel update?
<macd> !justask > jef_buntu_
<ubottu> jef_buntu_, please see my private message
<stas__> After seutup host interface in ubuntu, I can ping my host from VM(which is WinXP), but I can't ping VM from host machine(Ubuntu)
<macd> zsakr, yes.
<j-b-r_> I'll look into that now
<macd> stas__, so Im correct to assume you have bridged the host adapter and physical adapeter in ubuntu?
<stas__> >so Im correct to assume you have bridged the host adapter and physical adapeter in ubuntu?
<stas__> YES
<j-b-r_> Ok, actually, I've already done something VERY similar to that
<baz_> Pici, wheres the openssh conf file... how do i change the port from 22 >> 4433
<zsakr> do i need to reboot to finish my kernel update?
<macd> j-b-r_, Im pretty sure this line "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" is what your missing
<macd> zsakr, YES.
<j-b-r_> I've definitely done that already
<ViperBorg> Afternoon, folks.
<j-b-r_> I guess I'll do it again
<jef_buntu_> macd: I just succeed in waking up a diskless workstation but it won't boot with my dhcp server i settup , following the ubuntu howto. they say too boot with a floopy the first time to type some commands on the client but this DISKLESS workstation doesnt have diskettes
<macd> baz_, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<^Migs^> I can't figure out how to set VNC so it automatically starts up when the system boots.  I don't want to have to log in to get a VNC session.
<zsakr> thanks macd
<baz_> macd, gratsi
<ghostwalkz> i've got the same issue with VNC at startup
<macd> j-b-r_, interesting, Id be interest to see the output of the error you recieve while trying to build the nvidsia module
<mneptok> ^Migs^: you have to. VNC exports a display. it does not create one. X has to be running for VNC to start.
<dexhu> I upgraded to 8.10 and now my nvidia screen is nt loading and uysing all of my monitor screen!
<emmy_> need help with a grainy screen
<j-b-r_> "unable to build nvidia kernel module"
<macd> jef_buntu_, I'm not really familiar with diskless, but asking the room ingeneral not targetting me may invoke someone else to respond
<sanguisdex1> so how do I kill process that killall wont kill?
<macd> j-b-r_, is that the entire error?
<j-b-r_> First it looks in the file, then on an FTP site, and then it tries to compile
<macd> sanguisdex1, "sudo killall "
<jef_buntu_> Hi.  I just succeed in waking up a diskless workstation but it won't boot with my dhcp server i settup , following the ubuntu howto. they say too boot with a floopy the first time to type some commands on the client but this DISKLESS workstation doesnt have diskettes
<j-b-r_> It's in a sort of text based dialog box, so I'm pretty sure that's it
<sanguisdex1> macd: thanx will try
<zsakr> im Just trying to keep my desktop updated.
<princedugan> two problems. S-video out and USB soundcard works in windows not in ubuntu.
<j-b-r_> That comes from the nvidia installer
<macd> j-b-r_, gotcha, short of not having the kernel headers, and having build-essential installed, Im pretty much out of ideas
<ViperBorg> jef_buntu_,  Can you temporally hook up a drive?
<zsakr> from 2.6.27-9 to 2.6.27-11
<j-b-r_> Yeah, that seems to be what the whole internet is telling me
<zsakr> done
<emmy_> just installed ubuntu on my acer aspire 3000 and for some reason when i login my screen gets all grainy any ideas?
<zsakr> from 2.6.27-9 to 2.6.27-11
<dexhu> I upgraded to 8.10 and now my nvidia screen is not loading and using all of my monitor screen!
<jef_buntu_> ViperBorg: usb one but the client cant boot with usb devieces
<macd> j-b-r_, for fun have you tried the Envy method of installation>
<j-b-r_> yes
<dexhu> I upgraded to 8.10 and now my nvidia DRIVER is not loading and using all of my monitor screen!
<macd> j-b-r_, not that Id expect any different outcome
<j-b-r_> I have tried that
<j-b-r_> And it said it worked, but then I got the "FAIL" during boot
<ViperBorg> Ah, gotcha. There's absolutely nothing in the BIOS to enable that?
<lupo> ./join #iptables
<jef_buntu_> ViperBorg: i dont have other drives than the usb one
<sanguisdex1> ok I had to quit the gui (gnome) as it froze, is there a way to shring the font on the command line?
<ViperBorg> emmy__, Did you install the video drivers from Ubuntu?
<sanguisdex1> macd: sudo kill all did not work
<Shinjin> Can you boot to an operating system thats on a slave hard drive?
<OnlyWhisky> hello! Could it be that nvidia replace nvidia.ko and some other files that I install if I don't use nvidia driver from ubuntu package?
<bantu_> sudo rm -rf / :-)
<emmy_> ViperBorg how do i do that
<ViperBorg> Shinjin, go into your bios and change the boot order on the drives.
<Shinjin> Okay
<jef_buntu_> ViperBorg: but anyway since the diskless workstation is made to work disklessly....anyconfiguration made on it wont change anything on itself but only in server, so if the server is my laptop, i could do it directly on my laptop
<ViperBorg> emmy_, Go to System, then to Administration, and click on Hardware Drivers.
<xiamx> My laptop's videocard is not correctly detected,= (no 3D acceleration),  i guess it is using intel i830 chipset,  how to setup correctly the video card?
<dexhu> yes I have nvidia-config and nvidia X Server settings
<bantu_> Anybody know how I could play .rmvb format on Ubuntu?
<macd> j-b-r_ if you navigate the kernel source tree until you get to the nvidia module, you can try to build it by itself "make drivers/video/nvidia"
<teprrr> hello there, could anyone help me with a small compilation problem? I'm unable to build amarok on 8.04 due to miscompiled(?) libmysqlclient.. /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/mysql/libmysqld.a(net_serv.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<zash> bantu_: realmedia?
<ViperBorg> jef_buntu_, Right. Gotcha. Eh... let me poke around the forums and see if I come along anything.
<macd> sanguisdex1, "sudo kill -9 PID"
<John_> is there any way to step down from 64 bit down to 32bit with out reinstalling
<emmy_> ViperBorg when there what do i do?
<bantu_> Yeah zash
<ViperBorg> John_, No, you would need to reinstall.
<teprrr> just wondering which is the way to go here.. running on 64b system, which causes that problem afaik. is it enough to just build my own libmysql?
<j-b-r_> where is this "kernel source tree"?
<John_> thanks viperborg
<John_> darn
<ViperBorg> John_, Your Welcome.
<ViperBorg> emmy_, Does it give a list of drivers there?
<xiamx> Can anyone tell me where's the videocard info file located?
<dexhu> I have the:  NVIDIA accelerated graphics drive ..activated
<Cpudan80> xiamx: ehh what?
<j-b-r_> Lucky
<Cpudan80> xiamx: what kind of info ?
<emmy_> ViperBorg it says broadcam b43 wireless driver
<Cpudan80> xiamx: lspci | grep -i VGA
<guntbert> teprrr: why do you want to compile, its in the repos
<ViperBorg> emmy_, But nothing for video drivers? Do you know what kind of video card you have in your computer?
<guntbert> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<Solet> anyone know where i can get a better sources.list? the one i have now (intrepid) doesnt have skype in it
<emmy_> ViperBorg nope
<OnlyWhisky> Solet: nowhere) try mediubuntu
<guntbert> !skype | Solet
<ubottu> Solet: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sanguisdex1> Solet: look up medibuntu
<teprrr> guntbert, because I don't have any libs installed the package requires. and 1.4 is old one too ;)
<ViperBorg> emmy_, Okay, I'm sorry, that's kind of outside my scope. I would at least need to know the video card. Have you tried to post this problem on the forums? It may get a better result from someone more knowledgeable than me there.
<teprrr> guntbert, my qt+kde setup is selfcompiled by myself, because I need it for development use
<dexhu> is there anyone here to help me with my NVIDIA driver to use the whole monitor screen??
<sweetgum> how do i set my root password
<toehio> how do I get sound working under ubuntu server 8.1?
<guntbert> teprrr: ok, just wanted to save you some trouble :)
<kindofabuzz> dual boot question, two linux, if one distro sets the grub other gets a kernel upgrade, then then it can't update the grup correct?
<ViperBorg> sweetgum, is there a specific reason you would want to? You can do root commands by putting sudo before them in the terminal.
<kindofabuzz> grub*
<OnlyWhisky> dexhu: all of them ignore nvidia users)
<guntbert> !root | sweetgum
<teprrr> guntbert, ye, np :)
<ubottu> sweetgum: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<macd> j-b-r, sorry /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Blinkiz> Am trying to build kvm-83 with "debuild -S -sa". Problem is that it complains about not having any rules to setup config-host.mak. That file is created when running configure on the program manually. How can I make debuild build it? What have I missed?
<ViperBorg> guntbert, who wrote that for the root password? Someone was really deep into the Matrix for that one. Kudos to whomever wrote that. xD
<bantu_> Can anybody help please? How do I get my .rmvb files to get played on UBUNTU?
<dexhu> the driver was working with 8.04 LTS
<macd> Blinkiz, just us chkconfig, if the source tree has no debian rules debuild isnt very effective.
<macd> Blinkiz, for further help, visiting #ubuntu-motu can be helpful for packaging questions.
<OnlyWhisky> dexhu: you will get no help here)
<Blinkiz> macd, thank you
<sweetgum> Viperborg: fdisk doesnt work when im not logged in as root iven oticed
<dexhu> why is that Only
<sweetgum> ViperBorg: how can i find what driver my wireless card uses, when i did lsfh (sp?) i found which it is, although i want to find the driver to eth1
<guntbert> ViperBorg: you mean the factoid? no idea - as for the wiki: you could look into the history :)
<theshadow> Ok where do I go with issues with Evolution?
<zash> theshadow: issues?
<zash> theshadow: as in you have problems, or evolution has problems ... aka bugs?
<dexhu> why is that OnlyWhisky??
<oxeimo1> ok I accidentally suspended a job
<oxeimo1> how do I resume it?
<zash> oxeimo1: in bash?
<Blinkiz> Am trying to build kvm-83 with "debuild -S -sa". Problem is that it complains about not having any rules to setup config-host.mak. That file is created when running configure on the program manually. How can I make debuild build it? What have I missed? I have followed the guides on wiki about package upgrade. So I have everything in debian/ folder from last build..
<zash> oxeimo1: fg
<oxeimo1> ya
<oxeimo1> ahh k
<ViperBorg> sweetgum, either hardware drivers *should* tell you what it is. Unless it's really obscure. As to find out exactly what it is from within Linux, I'm not sure. That's never something I really dove into, mate. Sorry.
<theshadow> zash: Wait. I think I finally figured it out
<ViperBorg> guntbert, will do. That line was genius. Thanks.
<OnlyWhisky> dexhu: because they don't interested in helping nvidia users
<kindofabuzz> dual booting Crunchbang and ubuntu. using Crunchbangs grub, when ubuntu updates the kernel it won't be written to the grub then since it's Crunchbang's grub?
<OnlyWhisky> dexhu: doing so they will aprove that problem exist, but they don't want to)
<guntbert> ViperBorg: np :)
<teprrr> hmm, the source package got with apt-get source libmysqlclient5-dev has this in debian/rules: "CFLAGS=${MYSQL_BUILD_CFLAGS:-"-DBIG_JOINS=1 -O2 -fPIC"}".. mm, so -fPIC should be used per default there, right?
<ofix-comp> hello
<jimi_hendrix> i installed flash from the repos but still cant view flash on sites...
<skinofstars1> jimi: which flash?
<blackstar> what distro you guys running?
<^Migs^> Ubuntu 8.04
<^Migs^> Suse 10.2
<_Vi_> 8.04
<grndslm> how can i figure out why my sound isn't working on my laptop??
<PodMan99a1> hey all anyone know ne working mirrors for fiesty??... all ive found so far appear to be 404's
<^Migs^> but you probably don't want to know about my SuSE box
<guntbert> !ot | blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> !feisty | PodMan99a1
<ubottu> PodMan99a1: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jimi_hendrix> skinofstars1, flashplugin-nonfree
<jef_buntu_> ViperBorg: didn't find?
<PodMan99a1> guntbert, so none of the old packages are hosted ne more?
<skinofstars1> jimi: what sites aren't working
<skinofstars1> jimi:er, what distro do you have? 64?
<ViperBorg> jef_buntu_, Nope, nothing yet. Sorry. Have you tried posting a thread on the forums about it?
<PodMan99a1> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<^Migs^> where can I find Ubuntu 1.0?
<ViperBorg> ^Migs^, BitTorrent, maybe?
<guntbert> PodMan99a1: I don't know how long they provide the old repos, but see !eol
<jimi_hendrix> skinofstars1, hardy 64
<macd> ^Migs^, the oldest available officially is Dapper, 6.06 based on the 2.2 series of kernels.
<_Vi_> Does anyone here have issues with Kubuntu 8.10 going into a (this is the best i can describe it)...."graphic glitch loop" where it shows only like half the screen and continues to "roll" the screen in a loop?
<skinofstars1> jimi: 64 has had problems with the flash plugin in the past. do you know if you are using the 64 version? perhaps get the 64 version from adobe
<jef_buntu_> ViperBorg: i think that's the only hope left
<shizumasa14> I'm having a problem with terminal.  Can someone help me?
<UnknownFear> hi
<Cpudan80> not till we know what the problem with the terminal is! :-)
<UnknownFear> does anyone know how to play music from your iPod Touch using Amarok?
<ViperBorg> jef_buntu_, It might be your best bet. Your post may be seen by someone more knowledgeable. Not everyone hops on IRC here. Best of luck to you.
<j-b-r> Ok, still having nvidia problem, but at least now I have the relevant error messages to put in the pastebin
<shizumasa14> When I try to do sudo I get an error that says:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct this problem.
<fanfinifinfon> hi. i added "* * * * * /etc/init.d/samba start" to crontab of root, stopped samba and observed the result. samba did not start again. why?
<_Vi_> shizumasa14: so try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'  NO quotes
<macd> fanfinifinfon, I cant think of any reason you would ever want todo that
<jimi_hendrix> skinofstars1, i went to their site and downloaded the .deb...its for i386
<Cpudan80> fanfinifinfon: Why would it restart ?
<jef_buntu_> ViperBorg: thanks, ill be trying a forum for the first time now
<^Migs^> you have to samba start after you stop it
<guntbert> fanfinifinfon: why would you want to start samba every minute?
<Cpudan80> fanfinifinfon: It should only restart - given that config - when you reboot the computer
<shizumasa14> thx
<sampointon> hi, I'm having some performance troubles with Hardy. After a little while of usage (1-2 hours) the system's bogged down and slow to do anything. The only thing so far to fix it is a reboot (restarting gdm doesn't fix the problem; at first I suspected some kind of memory leak because Xorg looked like it was hogging resources, but that might just be how it is). How do I track down what the problem is? top doesn't show anything imme
<sampointon> diately suspicious besides Xorg
<fanfinifinfon> i did it because if samba stops somehow, i want it to restart automatically
<ThexLeopard> hello all, i recently changed my sound card and now i can only get rhythmbox to play sound... is there any way i can enable the new sound card and disable the onboard one?
<ofix-comp> hello
<christian__> hey hi
<skinofstars1> jimi: you need x86_64
<fanfinifinfon> i want it to be up everytime.
<^Migs^> uh...
<Cpudan80> oh nevermind that was wrong
<fanfinifinfon> even if it stops accidentaly, it should restart immediately
<^Migs^> I wouldn't do that
<Cpudan80> I read that config line wrong ..
<^Migs^> why would it stop accidentally?
<macd> fanfinifinfon, then you need to write a schell script to check for sambas PID, then restart if its stopped, and run that every few minutes.
<ofix-comp> does anyone know any nice program to create nice fliers
<^Migs^> yeah, macd has the right idea
<guntbert> !who | ^Migs^
<ubottu> ^Migs^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<binarymutant> ofix-comp, inkscape maybe
<blushadem> fanfinifinfon: does you samba magically stop or do you get an error?
<fanfinifinfon> macd: how do i check samba's pid?
<macd> fanfinifinfon, I think its time to read shell scripting 101.
<skinofstars1> jimi: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<ofix-comp> does it has any templates?
<^Migs^> no, guntbert
<fanfinifinfon> blushadem: not magically. but you know there's always unforeseen things
<macd> fanfinifinfon, http://www.tinker.ncsu.edu/LEGO/shell_help.html
<guntbert> ^Migs^: no ?what?
<fanfinifinfon> blushadem: something unuxpected happens maybe
<Guest75270> mm
<blushadem> fanfinifinfon: If samba stops then you need to check the error logs to see wht it stopped
<PodMan99a1> !oel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oel
<PodMan99a1> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<werdnum> what about end of line?
<ice_cream> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ice_cream> hmm
<Flare183> ofix-comp: you could use Scribus
<ice_cream> not case sensitive
<kouya> how do i install .jar files?
<fanfinifinfon> blushadem: i'm not going to be next to the samba server. it has to restart immediately if it fails. i'll check the results possibly at the end of the day
<guntbert> fanfinifinfon: if a service stops, its mostly for a reason, and therefore a simple restart will accomplish nothing
<eddy_> yay
<eddy_> what is this
<Guest75270> mm?
<blushadem> fanfinifinfon: I would follow what macd said then
<fanfinifinfon> guntbert: if it saves only the day, that's enough
<princedugan> kouya: peopable no install needed just   java -jar myfile.jar   to run it
<eddy_> oooohhhhh shiny
<blushadem> monitor the pid and if it not there then restart it
<eddy_> ok thanks
<princedugan> kouya: id you have java installed
<fanfinifinfon> ok thanks
<uncle_ben> i use evolution for e-mail and have multiple gmail account configured on it.  i've been having no problems sending/receiving, but today, the smtp.gmail server just seems stalled and i can't send any e-mail (except for one account) from evolution.  has anyone else ever experienced this?  i'm not sure what's happening
<guntbert> fanfinifinfon: it probably won't
<blushadem> fanfinifinfon: I think the pids in /var/run
<grndslm> how can i figure out why my sound isn't working on my laptop??
<fanfinifinfon> blushadem: ?
<kouya> thanks!
<Guest75270> hey
<kouya> i i havent tryed that way :)
<skinofstars1> grndslm: double click that speaker in the top right corner and start playing with switches
<guntbert> Guest75270: do you have a question?
<ofix-comp> okay installing scribus
<skinofstars1> grndslm: i always find turning off external helps
<Guest75270> nope
<Guest75270> thanks
<blushadem> fanfinifinfon: You asked for the pid of samba check in /var/run
<ofix-comp> lets see how it works :)
<eddy_> lol
<fanfinifinfon> blushadem: thank you
<blushadem> fanfinifinfon: no problem
<grndslm> skinofstars1: I've done that already
<kouya> seems like i dont have java, what package do you recomend?
<kouya> will sun java work?
<yousei> when I install the correct gpu it changes the resolution on my xterm to more than my monitor cna display. Does anyone have any idea how I solve this?
<macd> kouya, yes, it will.
<macd> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<paulproteus> I have some Ogg Theora movies I want to edit a little, just slicing out some video off the end, and appending another movie to it. Can anyone suggest a program that would do that?
<kouya> thanks
<paulproteus> Preferably graphical.
<schnitz> paul: you may have to convert it first
<Solet> is there a good article that anyone (or the bot) knows of for getting hibernation to work right in intrepid (using gnome), i've read up on it a little and so far all i see are problems out the wazoo
<ofix-comp> scribus looks nice
<macd> Solet, welcome to linux ;)
<schnitz> paul: look up kdenlive in your repositories. but it will probably not open an ogg.
<macd> Solet, suspend to disk seems to work better, though not quite hibernating still pretty loe power use
<princedugan> xrandr shows I only have one screen
<yousei> How would I get to a terminal window when my monitor can't show the resolution macd ?
<Ubundude> if I boot into ubuntu and after the login screen it displays only my background and desktop, how do I get my panels to come up?
<macd> yousei, reboot into non-graphical mode.
<the|Navigator> Hey, is it possible to limit certain users to certain apps?
<zubair> Hi ... How do i cancel ping response in bash?
<step21> hey, is there a x86 to x86_64 cross compile somewhere in ubuntu repos?
<Solet> macd: when i hit suspend thismorning and put laptop in bag, it was quite warm when i pulled it out. i dont always use it, i woudlnt want to keep it suspended in it's bag for 3-4 days. that'd be bad
<yousei> I'll just stop asking how here.. I don't think I'm going to get this running anyway
<IndyGunFreak> Ubundude: did you delete them?
<yousei> thanks anyway macd
<sm> hi, where can I get a postgresql 8.2 package for intrepid ?
<macd> Solet, for sure. I havent had any luck with hibernate + ati/nvidia drivers, or intel wifi.
<Ubundude> Indy: no they just don't display once I'm awhile after I log in
<schnitz> sm: you could look up the deb archive found through debian.org
<guntbert> zubair: <ctrl>c
<Solet> macd: do you know what vid drivers eeebuntu uses?
<zubair> ﻿guntbert... thanks
<schnitz> it should be an inteldriver
<sm> schnitz: I have been searching the ubuntu packages on launchpad and packages.ubuntu.com, they are confusing and all seem to end up at hardy packages. Might those work ?
<guntbert> zubair: np:)
<schnitz> sm:yes they might.
<macd> Solet, Solet what model eee pc?
<sm> I guess I'll try adding hardy to sources.list and install, thanks
<schnitz> sm:or you could try to download the deb-archive itself.
<macd> Solet, nevermind, I see Intel GMA 9xx gfx, and intel wifi, good luck with that one ;)
<macd> Solet, try the ubuntu forums for eeebuntu yet?
<macd> sm, intrepid only has pgsql 8.3.
<skinofstars1> solet: for eeepc use the array.org kernel
<sm> macd: yes, that's my problem
<sm> need to try an older pg
<macd> sm, then I suggest installing from source.
<LakesProse> so, I can't seem to find, even with Google helping around, how to implement 2 factor security: public/private key + password. Anyone have a lead for me ?
<macd> sm, or dont use intrepid
<kev_> whats the latest kernel version for 8.10? 2.6.28.2?
<sm> too late.. thanks
<macd> LakesProse, the same process for key based ssh logins, ONLY supply the password during that process of creating a key.
<guntbert> kev_: I have 2.6.27-9-generic
<Solet> skinofstars1: i am using the array.org kernel, that's what comes with eeebuntu now
<kev_> i thought there was a 2.6.29?
<Solet> macd: checked lsmod, my vid driver is intel_agp
<kev_> www.kernel.org
<LakesProse> macd:  that wouldnt work because server can't enforce number of tries for example. I mean, I'd want to have a system where someone must have the key and also a password whose validity is confirmed by the server
<Solet> cant figure out what the wifi one is
<skinofstars1> solet: oh, i'm using normal intrepid with array.org and it works well on my 901
<LakesProse> macd: sorta like the normal user/password challenge you get in ssh but add in having to have the key
<macd> LakesProse, yeah using a password protected key isnt good enough?
<macd> LakesProse, are you want to enforce login attempts, etc as well
<guntbert> kev_: I wouldn't know, I just take the offered updates :)
<LakesProse> macd: I don't know, is it ? isn't in more breakable than having a user/password challenge from server (with something like OSSEC to take care of brute forcing) ?
<Solet> skinofstars1: what did you have to do to get hibernate to work on the 901?
<sweetgum> how do i find the name of a usb floppy drive
<macd> LakesProse, the only other real idea I could give you is radius.
<macd> LakesProse, key based login is most secure than password based, it could never be brute forced.
<schnitz> carlsberg
<LakesProse> macd: I know but I mean, isn't it easier to find the password from the key when it was generated that find a password that is on the server where you can't brute force it ?
<macd> LakesProse, only if you have the capability of cracking the keys encryption method, which is HIGHLY UNLIKELY
<skinofstars1> solent: for the lid close thing system>preferences>power management
<LakesProse> macd: the point is, if evil person has the key, should he be more afraid of the key having that 'embedded' password or a having the server challenge him with the password ?
<LakesProse> macd: oh!
<PDG1> okay... so I'm still having a hard time with this external HDD
<LakesProse> macd: oh ok
<macd> LakesProse, yeah a passworded key doesnt matter who has the key, the pass is still safe.
<sm> schnitz, macd: looks like I got lucky, two hardy pg debs downloaded from launchpad work fine on intrepid. Thanks for the help
<macd> LakesProse, now if the attacker gets the public and private keypair your in trouble.
<Solet> skinofstars1: i want it to hibernate instead of suspend, so that i can leave it for a few days at a time then boot back into what i had open
<Roby> hello people!
<PDG1> it says it's filesystem type is MSDOS
<macd> sm, good luck, and next time you apt-get upgrade you may run into problems unless you "pin" those packages.
 * Izinucs just installed the latest nvidia driver 180.22 .. wow .. what an improvement over the 180.11 w/gforce 8200
<Solet> skinofstars1: but hibernate isnt on the poweroff list, and the internet says it screws things up unless you do it right, yet i see no where telling me how to do it right. have you gotten hibernate to work on the eee 901?
<Roby> ive got a problem with my instalation
<Roby> could anybody help me?
<macd> LakesProse, then again in order to get the private key, your server is already copromised.
<skinofstars1> solent: there is an option in the power management section for lid close
<lifenova> !ask | Roby
<ubottu> Roby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skinofstars1> solent: yeah hibernate works no problem
<skinofstars1> on lid close
<sm> yeah, I didn't dare go down the mixing hardy in sources.list road
<jiffe89> is there a commandline method of adding a user using a hash for the password?
<skinofstars1> but i'm ont using eeeubuntu, just normal intrepid
<Roby> ive got a problem with my instalation, the point is. if i try to install ubuntu my screen turn black during the instalation, i tried linux mint and it has the same problem what could be the problem?
<calwig> hi, what can i use to demux a dvd with subtitles so that i can play all subtitles from the original movie, with VLC for example
<calwig> (what proggy?)
<htrejh> join
<LakesProse> macd: what do you mean ? if someone got the private key, it means the client is compromised AFAIK
<PDG1> I'm trying to share an External HDD on an SMB share. my other files share no problem... but this one always asks for a username and password. why?
<macd> LakesProse, sorry I was backwards, yes you are right.
<macd> LakesProse, nothing else changes however, your still secure with passworded keys.
<LakesProse> macd: okay cool, I'll take a look at RADIUS . but maybe I'm just paranoid
<LakesProse> macd: actually I'm looking for that extra 'it-takes more than finding the private key' step
<LakesProse> macd:  but I guess it's already there.. I mean, how much time could it take to find the password on a private key ?
<macd> Thats what Im getting at, just having the key isnt enough it still has to be cracked
<macd> LakesProse, realistically with 2048bit rsa, years?
<macd> maybe a decade ;)
<macd> less time with ps3's ;)
<LakesProse> macd: okay, so cut that in half since it doesn't mean the last password it tries to guess it the good password
<LakesProse> hehe, yeah ps3, cool and uncool
<Ubundude> trying to install drivers for my videocard, it says I can't install while "an X server" is running
<PDG1> can I even share an MSDOS filesystem type and allow read write access to anyone on the SMB share?
<LakesProse> macd:  still, I dont know, I am under the impression that a server with decent anti-brute forece components is safer than private key with its password
<LakesProse> how crazy am I?
<calwig> hi, what can i use to demux a dvd with subtitles so that i can play all subtitles from the original movie, with VLC for example
<Roby> nobody is here to help me? sure nice lol
<amrcidiot> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with playing DVD's
<Izinucs> calwig: just playing with dvdrip now.. it's in the repo's
<macd> LakesProse, thats opposite of what I think, but hey to each their own
<NeoMatrixJR> Hey guys I'm having some trouble with playing HD MPEG2 files.
<Radish> Hello.. I have an ubuntu iso and I have it burnt to a CD as well.. I'm trying to install it onto an SD card so that I can boot it on multiple computers, and any software I install will be saved back onto the SD card - any ideas?
<Izinucs> amrcidiot: you need to enable the medibuntu repos and install libdvdcs or similar..
<LakesProse> macd: indeed, thats why I wanted best of both worlds :D
<amrcidiot> how do i enavle the repos?
<amrcidiot> *enable
<Izinucs> !medibuntu | amrcidiot
<ubottu> amrcidiot: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amrcidiot> thanks
<bobrien> How can I get qemu working on xubuntu 8.1 . When I try to start qemu It says that it cannot initalise SDL. I evan tryed to compile and install SDL from source.
<bobrien> sorry about the spelling errors
<jiffe89> anyone know what package I want to add to use the crypt command?
<macd> jiffe89, sudo apt-get install mcrypt
<bobrien> How can I get qemu working on xubuntu 8.1 . When I try to start qemu It says that it cannot initialize SDL. I even tried to compile and install SDL from source.
<quentin> Hey, anyone free to help?
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<ScottG489> Ok so I'm having problems hibernating a lot in ubuntu. It frequently says I don't have enough swap space available, so I usually close down quite a few programs before I hibernate so that this doesn't happen, which sort of defeats the purpose of hibernating. A day or 2 ago I close down most programs and when I went to hibernate it gave me the error that I didn't have enough free swap space. I when I got back to the gui I ran "free -m" and got this result:
<ScottG489> http://pastebin.com/d6ea91938    .    I don't understand how I could not hibernate when between my used memory and used swap space, its less than my total swap space. Any help?
<sifr> woa crowded channel, cool!
<bubba555> how can i get Ubuntu on my Eee 901 with Xandros?
<FJ_Sanchez> I need to add a path to the shared library paths... how can I do this?
<Noa> I'm not sure where to start to get 8.10 to recognize my wireless router.
<amrcidiot> Izinucs: no luck
<ikonia> FJ_Sanchez: use /etc/ld.so.conf and re-run ldconfig
<bobrien> How can I get qemu working on xubuntu 8.10 . When I try to start qemu It says that it cannot initialize SDL. I even tried to compile and install SDL from source.
<ikonia> bobrien: why are you trying to build SDL from source ???
<FJ_Sanchez> Thank you ikonia
<bobrien> because the sdl packages didnot help
<ikonia> bobrien: thats no reason to help
<ikonia> bobrien: no reason to compile it
<guntbert> quentin: what is your question?
<ikonia> bobrien: it's probably your display parameter, SDL is used for "displaying" your virtual machine
<quentin> PM me?
<amrcidiot> Izinucs: I already tried to install libdvdcs and accidentally didn't accept to install Sun Java, now it won't let me get to where i can accept it.
<ikonia> bobrien: compiling SDL from source could have corrupted your machine and created un-needed conflicts
<sifr> bobrien: with a few other packaages ive noticed that they're looking for a truncated version of the sdl libs as in the links are broken are missing
<guntbert> quentin: ask in the channel please
<quentin> Well, I just want to get my desktop customized really well.
<quentin> and I need a pro to help ; )
<ikonia> !themes | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sifr> quentin: the beauty and fun is to do it urself
<quentin> =) thank you
<quentin> one question i have, is.. I want to get my terminal planted on my desktop.. everytime i try to do it, i fail.
<bubba555> why isn't my  sudo syslinux /dev/sdX  command to work while trying to install Ubuntu on my Eee 901?
<ikonia> quentin: planted ?
<quentin> Like, as my wallpaper
<macd> bubba555, did you replace the X in sdX with the device number?
<ikonia> bubba555: who told you to do that
<Noa> I'm starting from scratch. How do I get 8.10 desktop to recognize my wireless router?
<sifr> quentin: some cool terminals are tilda and guake (i am using this right now) its just like quake's drops down etc. v. neat
<DVA5912> Im currently working with oscommerce. as i see no channel here for it i will ask here. i get this error: "Warning: I am able to write to the configuration file: /var/www/donnacreations/includes/configure.php. This is a potential security risk - please set the right user permissions on this file."  Im guessing that im not chmoding right. what should i use
<Izinucs> amrcidiot: can you search for sun java in synaptic and install that?
<bubba555> yeah i did that
<quentin> sifr: ok, is there a site to these?
<amrcidiot> I'm doing that now, but so far, it's still downloading
<ert3> never gona give you up
<ert3> never gona let you down
<bubba555> and i even replaced x with either c1 or d1, whatever it says my USB drive is
<ikonia> ert3: stop
<ert3> never gona run around and desert you
<skinofstars1> Roby: please repeat your problem
<step21> hey, is there a cross-compile toolchain for gentoo?
<step21> *for ubuntu?
<infotek411> i need to edit multi language files on ubuntu... but the characters do not display correctly... what do i need to do to see the characters correctly
<ntc> hello , i am a newbie, anyone know how to download using download software
<sifr> quentin: well tilda is on the repos so do a apt-get on it
<skinofstars1> nttc: more specific please
<lockd> ntc: download what?
<sifr> quentin: and guake is at www.guake-terminal.org
<bubba555> i used this website to find out how to do that
<bubba555> http://www.sticky-web.me.uk/installing-ubuntu-asus-eee-901
<quentin> sifr: ok thank you, i'll check these out
<sifr> quentin: i believe they have a deb package. so u should be ok.
<ntc> I want to use software like IDM in WinXP
<sifr> np
<quentin> sifr: They do indeed
<amrcidiot> Izinucs: I installed sun-java and a few other packages, and nothing else has happened
<kansan> is this a valid /etc/rc.local file?  : http://pastie.org/373672
<guntbert> ntc: whats IDM?
<amrcidiot> i'll look into it later, thanks for the help
<jdfiles> I'm trying to install from a sata cd-rom in 'ahci' mode and I keep getting messages about different files being corrupt. I have verified the disc against the iso image without finding any faults. I suspect sata bus problems. Are there any kernel options I can set when I start the installer that might improve compatibility?
<InvaderZim> does anyone know if the Listen Music Player in Xubuntu 8.10 can play FLAC files?
<sifr> quentin: cool, check it out. i've grown quite fond of it over the past few weeks.
<DVA5912> Im currently working with oscommerce. as i see no channel here for it i will ask here. i get this error: "Warning: I am able to write to the configuration file: /var/www/donnacreations/includes/configure.php. This is a potential security risk - please set the right user permissions on this file."  Im guessing that im not chmoding right. what should i use
<ntc> guntbert: IDM is internet download manager
<quentin> sifr: It looks nice, very easy to use
<guntbert> jdfiles: did you verify the iso image before burning?
<Izinucs> amrcidiot: what program are you using to view the dvd's?  try mplayer or vlc
<skinofstars1> ntc: you want something like the down them all plugin for firefox prehaps
<InvaderZim> all: does anyone know if the Listen Music Player in Xubuntu 8.10 can play FLAC files?
<ntc> skinofstarsl: yeah
<xsolonx> join #xbins
<rww> InvaderZim: According to http://www.listen-project.org/wiki/Features it does.
<lockd> yeah, default Firefox download manager is quite poor quality
<sifr> quentin: yes its v. clean indeed and customisable too, key mappings are available if u decide to change that behaviour and can switch to full screen with jsut a key press. :D joy!
<skinofstars1> ntc: http://www.downthemall.net/
<miha> hello, if i print to my hp laserjet 6l using foomatic lje4l
<Solet> skinofstars1: how big do you think the swap partition for hibernate should be? (i have 2 gig of ram in my eee)
<jdfiles> In the installer? Yes, it has problems. If I set sata for AT emulation mode, it works correctly - but that's not what I want
<ikehn7> hi
<miha> first page is always trash like @PJL SET MANUALFEED=on
<lockd> wonder, does DownThemAll let you turn off acceleration? A lot of sites disallow/dislike me using that
<ikehn7> i need help
<ikehn7> can someone help
<ntc> skinofstarsl: OK thank, i will try
<quentin> sifr: thank you
<miha> how the hell that gets printed?
<UnknownFear> can someone help me out?
<guntbert> !enter | miha
<ubottu> miha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<InvaderZim> rww: thanks!
<miha> if i print using cups foomatic/ljet4l first page is always trash like @PJL SET MANUALFEED=on
<DVA5912> Why do i have to make a fool out of my self on here for some one to reply to me? all some one has to do is refer me to another channel or tell me the security level for the file. Please dont make me shout
<sifr> unknownfear: just ask if somebody has a solution they'll help.
<rww> !ask | ikehn7, UnknownFear
<ubottu> ikehn7, UnknownFear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> !attitude | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikehn7> how do i connect my wireless on laptop
<ikehn7> how do i connect my wireless on laptop
<DVA5912> rww, fuck i know that you sob
<Izinucs> miha: pic a different driver or visit hp's site to see what they recommend.
<guntbert> Solet: for hibernating your swap must be as big as your ram
<miha> if i print using cups foomatic/ljet4l first page is always trash like @PJL SET MANUALFEED=on .. who the hell i can yell at? i checked all possible drivers
<Seeker`> DVA5912: watch your language please
<miha> Izinucs: it worked well until yesterday
<Izinucs> !ops | DVA
<ubottu> DVA: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<UnknownFear> i am trying to connect my iPod Touch with Amarok. can someone help me?
<skinofstars1> solent: give me a moment to look up my partition table
<ikehn7> can someone help me with wireless connection?
<miha> Izinucs: it works from outside over samba using adobe driver
<ikehn7> please
<ikehn7> wireless ubuntu
<miha> it just doesnt want to print from print server or any linux
<Solet> skinofstars1: k, thanks
<Izinucs> miha: we had some updates in the last couple of days.. you might just try adding that printer again without removing the old one.
<ikehn7> it says its disabled but how do i enable my wireless
<miha> Izinucs: i just added printer
<miha> same junk
<ikehn7> anyone
<ikehn7> can anyone help
<ikehn7> help
<ikehn7> help
<FloodBot1> ikehn7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikehn7> wats that
<sifr> ikehn7: when u right-click the applet do you see a list of networks?
<Izinucs> ikehn7: you were flooding the channel
<dionysus_p> is there an IRC channel that deal with nfs?
<miha> ikehn7: right click on that network icon
<miha> ikehn7: enable wireless check
<miha> Izinucs: i really dont know what to do
<ikehn7> ?
<ikehn7> im confused
<Izinucs> miha: sorry I'm at a loss too.
<dionysus_p> hi
<Izinucs> !enter | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<miha> ikehn7: if oyu use gnome and network manager, an icon on tray with computer or two
<lockd> dionysus_p: probably #linux
<ikehn7> !enter
<miha> Izinucs: i was asking at #cups
<miha> no answer
<miha> Izinucs: i've seen such problems on google
<dionysus_p> thanx
<miha> just no solution
<Izinucs> miha: check on #linux
<ikehn7> omg how !ent
<ikehn7> u guys type too fast
<UnknownFear> i'm at a loss with connecting my iPod Touch with Amaraok or Rhythmox. Can someone help me out?
<Izinucs> !who | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sifr> unknownfear: is touch supported? i was under the impression that it wasnt.
<UnknownFear> no idea, I read on the UbuntuForums that it was
<Izinucs> !ipod | UnknownFear
<ubottu> UnknownFear: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<^Migs^> !who | UnknownFear
<ubottu> UnknownFear: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<^Migs^> cool
<^Migs^> !who | ubottu
<ubottu> ^Migs^: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Solet> guntbert: i know i want the swap to be as big as my ram, was wondering if there'd be any reason i'd want it bigger. also can that swap be used as swap while the system is running?
<NeoMatrixJR> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<sifr> unknownfear: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#iPod_Touch_and_iPhone
<NeoMatrixJR> !highdef
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about highdef
<Izinucs> !bott-abuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bott-abuse
<^Migs^> !bot-abuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-abuse
<UnknownFear> wowow... hold on.. do what with !tabs?
<^Migs^> !tabs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tabs
<^Migs^> meh
<UnknownFear> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<^Migs^> ubottu doesn't know much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Izinucs> UnknownFear: type a little of a nick and hit tab
<^Migs^> ...
<^Migs^> whoa...
<lockd> Don't you have to use RockBox and reflash an iPod?
<UnknownFear> !Izi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Izi
<NeoMatrixJR> !XvMC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XvMC
<lockd> or has that bug with the propretary firmware been fixed?
<guntbert> Solet: bigger? only if you plan to buy more ram soon. swap *is* used as swap while the system is running :)
<UnknownFear> !
<skinofstars1> solent: there are two drives, on the 4gb drive i have 100mb for /boot and 3.9gb for /, on the 15gb drive i have 1gb for swap (i only have 1gb ram) and the rest for /home
<Izinucs> you can play with the bot all you want at #ubuntu-bots
<ikehn7> #ubuntu-bots
<ikehn7> ?
<UnknownFear> frigg, I have to actually jailbreak my iPod Touch before it can be used in Ubuntu?
<Izinucs> ikehn7: doh!  /join #ubuntu-bots
<ikehn7> doh!/join #ubuntu-bots
<UnknownFear> there isn't even a jailbreak out yet .. '-_-
<ikehn7> i did
<sifr> UnknownFear: yes thats what i thought. i bought one and had to return it cuz it didnt work with linux. :(
<Izinucs> ikehn7: just type the slash and everything after it..
<linux_guy> I'd like to print via bluetooth.  where do i begin ?
<yoko> yo
<UnknownFear> guess I'll just wait till the jailbreak.. oh well
<robby> yo yoko
<ikehn7> someone help me do wireless network thingy
<yoko> o co tu chodzi
<ikehn7> help
<sifr> UnknownFear: i then got an ogg friend cowon d2 with sdhc expansion!! :D
<skinofstars1> solet: bear in mind, swap on ssd may not be a good idea
<yoko> yo robby
<UnknownFear> lol nice :P
<lockd> UnknownFear: well, Apple is a Proprietary UNIX company
<ikehn7> this is so confusing
<ikehn7> ubuntu sucks
<ikehn7> or its too complicated
<UnknownFear> lockd: I don't get what you mean
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: hahahaha, tell us about it
<linux_guy> lockd, i noticed that the os x terminal and ubuntu look very similar also
<lifenova> !ask | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sifr> anyone know of a shader IDE?
<ikehn7> how do i enable my wireless modem on laptop
<yoko> hejak ktoś sie w tym orjetuje co jest tu grana
<yoko> ?
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<sifr> ikehn: are you using gnome?
<lockd> linux_guy: yeah, but that's only an outer appearance
<UnknownFear> leo_rockway: Hello :)
<ikehn7> im using mirc
<linux_guy> lol
<ikehn7> sifr
<lockd> UnknownFear: do you have too new an iPod touch for the jailbreak?
<leo_rockway> how can I find out which daemon controls laptop CPU fan speed in Hardy?
<robby> is there a polish channel yoko can visit?
<ikehn7> halo whoever was helping me
<DVA5912> Sorry for pitching a fit. it just seems as if that is the only way to get help for a stupid problem i should have just googled
<UnknownFear> lockd: Yes, however, they are working on it and it is almost done
<sifr> ikehn7: yes
<_Vi_> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<yoko> wo
<lifenova> ikehn7: At the top of your screen, does it say Applications, Places, System
<Frijolie> can anyone help me configure gtkpod to sync my podcasts?
<sifr> lifenova: lol
<Frijolie> gtkpod isn't very intuitive for me
<ikehn7> so how can i chat with you 1 v 1
<ikehn7> so i can ask question
<robby> !pl | yoko
<ubottu> yoko: please see above
<bobson_> i need help
<lifenova> ikehn7: better that you would stay in this chat, that way multiple people can help you.
<lockd> UnknownFear: and you can't downgrade?
<yoko> yes
<yoko> pl
<leo_rockway> ikehn7: main channel is indexed, private convos aren't, so it's better for everyone if you keep your questions in channel
<UnknownFear> lockd: I don't think so
<ikehn7> oh
<UnknownFear> bobson_: Just ask your question :)
<_Vi_> yoko: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<ikehn7> so help me someone
<sifr> ikehn7: ask here its better because if one leaves somebody else can pick up and the circle of life continues
<linux_guy> what do i need to do to get started printing over bluetooth?
<Solet> skinofstars1 (et al): is that swap on the larger drive used as swap while the system's running? or is it just there for hibernation, cause if it's used all the time, were does the data that was in swap while the computer was on go after you hibernate the system
<ikehn7> how do i enable my wireless modem on laptop on ubuntu
<bobson_> i have ubuntu8.10 on an acer one aspire
<yoko> tex
<yoko> txe
<yoko> :)
<bobson_> the atheros wifi doesn't work
<skinofstars1> solet: well that's a question i don't know the answer to
<sifr> ikehn7: lifenova asked you whether you see Applications Places System on the top left of the screen, do you?
<ikehn7> wats that
<ikehn7> applications places system
<skinofstars1> solet: it will be used as swap while the system is running
<lifenova> ikehn7: Do you see those words at the top panel of your screen
<roadfish> how do I change the timestamp on a symlink? "touch" doesn't work.
<bobson_> i got it to work and then it stoped and started again
<ikehn7> i c application
<horstle> bye
<ikehn7> at the left hand corner
<bobson_> but now i can''t get it to work anymire
<Solet> skinofstars1: but even not knowing what happens to the data in swap, hibernation still works perfectly for you?
<ikehn7> ?
<lifenova> ikehn7: That's what I meant. Press System, then go to Preferences, then Go to network configuration
<skinofstars1> solet: yes sir, without issue
<UnknownFear> lockd: You there
<ikehn7> k
<UnknownFear> ?
<ikehn7> im in
<lockd> UnknownFear: yes
<ikehn7> and then
<bobson_> so how do i get it to work?
<ikehn7> wat do i do
<ikehn7> wat do i do now?
<UnknownFear> lockd: You asked me if I could downgrade, I said I wasn't sure. Would it not wreck something, or even make it so I can't jailbreak once it comes out?
<skinofstars1> solet: like i said, i'm just using normal intrepid. i know that's gonna be around a lot longer than a single dev distro
<leo_rockway> how can I find out which daemon controls laptop CPU fan speed in Hardy? I need to disable it because it malfunctions
<lifenova> ikehn7: Hit wireless tab, then press add
<leo_rockway> I disabled acpid, acpi-support and apmd and fan still is being controlled by some process
<ikehn7> k
<ikehn7> next
<lockd> UnknownFear: I doubt you'd be able to downgrade unless you upgraded
<ikehn7> wait nothing comes up
<UnknownFear> lockd: I can't risk the upgrade incase it kills my chances of jailbreaking
<ikehn7> oh shoot
<lockd> UnknownFear: oh, no. don't upgrade.
<ikehn7> it froze
<UnknownFear> lockd: Don't plan on it :)
<_Vi_> !away > chuck|busy
<ubottu> chuck|busy, please see my private message
<ikehn7> its says force quit or wait
<ikehn7> wat the heck
<bobson_> i want my i want my wifi!
<lockd> UnknownFear: I'd just take it back and get one that supports some kind of standard transfer protocol
<ikehn7> ok
<ikehn7> now it works
<lifenova> ikehen7: Force Quit
<ikehn7> so wat next
<ikehn7> !lifenova so wat next
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lifenova> ikehn7: Add your network name next to SSID
<marek_> hi i have one big question, im installing kubuntu from alternate disc, it is asking me for a mirror ubuntu server host, can you tell me what can i type there?
<ikehn7> wat is that ?
<ikehn7> like sbc yahoo?
<ikehn7> or atat
<UnknownFear> lockd: but I like my iPod Touch :P
<ikehn7> SSID=?
<lifenova> ikehn7: Wait, what? You have a wireless router, right?
<lockd> btw, is the SDL included in Ubuntu built with OSS support?
<lifenova> ikehn7: Explain exactly what you're trying to do
<skinofstars1> marek: is there not an autodetect
<ikehn7> i have a laptop
<tully> rdw200169, ping
<sifr> rofl
<ikehn7> and trying to connect to the wireless modem connected to my main computer
<marek_> skinofstars1 no
<ikehn7> i have a laptop
<marek_> this time not
<bobson_> so the netmanger doesn't give me the list of 802.11 networks nearby
<ikehn7> trying to connect wirelessly to my main hub
<lifenova> ikehn7: Ok, yeah. Your wireless router should have a name that you created when you set it up
<bobson_> how do i get it to list them
<Frijolie> UnknownFear, you use linux to sync your music?
<bobson_> ?
<linux_guy> what to install to print over bluetooth?  (please)
<bazz> is there a good cross platform tool out there to do decentralized sharing over a lan?  something like direct connect but without the need for a hub?
<ikehn7> shoot
<lifenova> ikehn7: In other words, your network name
<UnknownFear> Frijolie: if I knew how to :)
<ikehn7> im not sure if i remember it
<skinofstars1> marek: here is a list of ubuntu mirrors
<skinofstars1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Slart_> linux_guy: you have a bluetooth printer?
<linux_guy> slart, yes
<UnknownFear> Frijolie: I can't use my iPod Touch on Ubuntu
<ikehn7> what kind of name is it
<calwig> hi
<ikehn7> is it a fixed one?
<lifenova> ikehn7: Try going to 192.168.0.1 in your browser
<ikehn7> k
<Frijolie> UnknownFear, that's why I'm here--but not for an iPod Touch
<calwig> does anyone know what kind of proggy can demux a DVD?
<lifenova> ikehn7: No, it's something you set up when you first connected your router to your other computers
<Frijolie> UnknownFear, I got a 4G 40GB iPod
<sifr> lifenova: it wont work on the laptop cuz its not setup
<Slart_> linux_guy: wow.. didn't even know those existed..I guess cups doesn't really do bluetooth yet
<calwig> and at the same time convert it into AVI or DIVX with subtitles from the original movie?
<lifenova> sifr: i don't mean on the laptop
<ikehn7> can't find
<nontitle> I am curious, is it possible to disable shell and sftp to an ssh user? (basically only port forwarding)
<lifenova> ikehn7: I mean on your desktop, the one that currently has a connection
<sifr> lifenova: i think u need to tell him that!
<ikehn7> oh
<UnknownFear> Frijolie: I can't use my iPod Touch
<Ubproblem> Hi Everyone, I am having problems with my system not seeing my Ubuntu OS, and I was hoping someone could help, am I in the right channel?
<linux_guy> Slart, its a printer with a usb 'dongle' for bluetooth
<Wanderer> anyone know why ALT key doesn't work in Warcraft under Wine ?
<Slart_> linux_guy: this seems promising.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/bluetooth
<skinofstars1> ubproblem: more details please
<Solet> what file system do you use for swap (using gparted)
<Frijolie> UnknownFear, I don't think those are supported yet
<bobson_> calwig, yes
<Slart_> linux_guy: there is a "bluetooth printer driver for CUPS"..
<lifenova> Solet: it's called linux-swap
<UnknownFear> they aren't, unless it is jailbroken
<Slart_> !info bluez-cups | linux_guy
<ubottu> bluez-cups (source: bluez): Bluetooth printer driver for CUPS. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 84 kB
<skinofstars1> solet: it's just called swap
<UnknownFear> Frijolie: They are almost done with the jailbreak
<linux_guy> Slart, what is CUPS?
<Solet> lifenova: >.< just saw it on the list... dunno how i missed it the first time
<Slart_> linux_guy: cups is the linux printing system
<Slart_> !cups | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sifr> unknownfear: go and return your ipod and tell them that its because its not compatible with linux and buy a cowon d2 or an iriver instead. :
<Ubproblem> skinofstars1: my installation was working properly and then it started to get real slow, eventually when I booted up it said operating system not found, I have used the recovery to run e2fsck on the system but it comes up clean with no errors
<skinofstars1> Linux Guy: Common Unix Printing System
<Frijolie> UnknownFear, i'm checking out gtkpod now, but it's not very intuitive
<ikehn7> ok its taking a while
<ikehn7> to load
<lifenova> ikehn7: what's the brand of your router
<linux_guy> Slart, THANKS!  gtg
<UnknownFear> sifr: I don't want to take my iPod touch back
<mun> hi
<ikehn7> hm.... sbc atat
<Slart_> linux_guy: good luck with that printer
<badfish69> is there a way for me to make rhythmbox keep the screen saver at bay?
<skinofstars1> ubproblem: is it a wubi install or a normal?
<UnknownFear> Frijolie: Ok
<bobson_> how do i get my net mngr to work with the wifi card?
<ogre> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mun> is it possible to change the AWN icon of a file transfer in nautilus to a progress indicator?
<ikehn7> lifenova that code doesnt load on broswer
<ikehn7> or that ip
<Ubproblem> skinofstars1: its a normal installation, 8.0.4 LTS is the only OS currently installed
<yell0w> does anyone here use a 7k2 hdd with a laptop ? what's the normal tempreture range ?
<sifr> UnknownFear: u cud post it then? if they let u and write a letter explaining ur discontent as a linx user. :)
<Izinucs> jrib: you ever run dvdrip?  mine current rip seems to be "waiting" at "Process preview frame".. any hints/tips ?
<ikehn7> so wat now?
<alien> how to reinstall drivers for 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<alien> ?
<marek_> skinofstars1 it didnt helped
<nontitle> is it possible to disable sftp for only one user on ssh?
<nontitle> is it possible to disable sftp for only one user on ssh?
<lifenova> ikehn7: ok, so we have to try to figure out what your network's name is
<nontitle> whoops, sorry
<UnknownFear> sifr: I don't understand exactly what you mean
<FloodBot1> nontitle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sifr> UnknownFear: nvm.
<marek_> skinofstars1 first i need jaunty repo, secoond, when i type one of these hosts
<UnknownFear> sifr: Ok
<marek_> installer says - error
<ikehn7> can it be just SBC YAHOOO AT&t?
<lifenova> ikehn7: You're using windows on your other computer, right? Does that one connect wirelessly?
<_Vi_> you can spell discontent, but you cant spell 'could' or 'you'?
<bobson_> how do i get my net mngr to work with the wifi card?
<skinofstars1> marek: you have one repo already?
<ikehn7> dame its 32 characters?
<ikehn7> lifenova?
<lifenova> ikehn7: That might be it, but I doubt it
<ikehn7> could it be on the wifi box?
<skinofstars1> ubproblem: have you tried running a live-distro to check the files are all there
<ikehn7> like SN #?
<Ubproblem> skinofstars1: yes, and they seem to be intact.  On that note: Does every Ubuntu installation require a GRUB loader even if it is the only installation on the system?  My ubuntu partition does not have a /boot directory
<sifr> ikehn7: unrelated question but which machine are you using to chat right now?
<ikehn7> mirc
<skinofstars1> marek: hold on, your on jaunty kubuntu? it may be a bug
<lifenova> ikehn7: it might be, on the bottom of it check and see if it has a URL like 192.168
<sifr> ikehn7: right.
<skinofstars1> ubproblem: yes, you always need a boot loader, ie grub
<dorgan> i want to make it so that specific IP's use different forwarders, so i setup two views a default one and the one for the exceptions
<dorgan> but it seems that forwarding somehow happens frmo localhost?
<dorgan> and thats is throwing off my exceptions
<skinofstars1> ubproblem: is there a /boot on another partition
<Ubproblem> skinofstars1: is there a way to check and or repair my boot loader?  the installer shell does not have the commands grub or grub-install apparently?
<ikehn7> 437.289
<ikehn7> actually there are 3 sets of number
<marek_> skinofstars1 can you post "marek_" instead of "marek"?
<ikehn7> the first set is SN
<Ubundude> how do i enable s/pdif audio output in ubuntu?
<Izinucs> !grub | Ubproblem
<ubottu> Ubproblem: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikehn7> second set is my web passcode ithink
<marek_> skinofstars1 im on jaunty
<marek_> alpha 3
<ikehn7> third is a random number i have no idea
<infotek411> does anyone in here use eastern language (zh_CN
<masterpablo> hello for all
<Haris_Amin> hey guys i'm running ubuntu ibex on a laptop...for some reason it won't conenct to a wireless connection...i'm currently usign teh same wireless conneciton on a windows machine
<Haris_Amin> any hellp?
<ikehn7> with dashes
<nontitle> is it possible to disable sftp for only one user on ssh?
<marek_> i recently installed alpha 1, without that kind of problems
<lifenova> ikehn7: What's the exact model of your router
<ikehn7> 2700HG-B
<skinofstars1> ubproblem: i'm sure there is but i wouldn't know without a little google time
<cjae_> !mediaserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaserver
<ikehn7> is that legit?
<sifr> Haris: have u used wireless on ubuntu before? or is this the first setup?
<cjae_> !mediatomb
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<ikehn7> first time
<Haris_Amin> sifr: i have used it before
<calwig> anyone know here about DVD ripping?
<ikehn7> nova?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: the machine with iebx on it was using it before
<sifr> Haris_Amin: so the problem is that it has just stopped working for no apparent reason, right?
<lifenova> ikehn7: Hold on
<ikehn7> k
<mezquitale> anyone ever installed linux on USB bootable drive??  I want to use the USB drive to boot up on hosed win pc's
<Haris_Amin> sifr: the wireless connection currently just has an SSID no password encryption yet
<Haris_Amin> sifr: pretty much yeah
<skinofstars1> marek_: problems with jaunty are understandable, the best i could suggest is adding repos manually
<marek_> skinofstars1 how can i do it?
<micael> ola
<Haris_Amin> sifr: i've deleted and recreated a connection several times and rebooted the machine too but that doesn't help either
<marek_> can i setup local release?
<sifr> Haris_Amin: and what exactly does it say or happens?
<DShepherd> does xubuntu ship with openoffice by default?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: well nothing
<eidolon> hi folks, can someone tell me the invocation to apt that will stop it from trying to install gcj for java on all java-based apps?  i already  have sun-java-6 installed.
<Haris_Amin> sifr: ok so i go to add connections and say ok
<lifenova> ikehn7: Try going to http://192.168.1.254 in the browser of your computer that is connected to the internet
<Lattenjupp> i think xubuntu has abiword instead of openoffice
<Haris_Amin> sifr: but when i click on the network manager icon Wireless Networks is not highlighted
<skinofstars1> marek_: that would make sense, seeing as you only need the disc while you are installing. you'll have to research it it throw it open to the room though
<sifr> Haris_Amin: you mean the icon on the taskbar? the applet?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: yes
<ikehn7> k it works
<ikehn7> what am i looking for
<lifenova> ikehn7: OK, now look for something on there that says "SSID"
<lifenova> ikehn7: you may need to click a few links to find settings or such.
<Zlogger> anyone here with a latitude laptop noticed the computer freezing up lately
<Zlogger> ??
<ikehn7> oh ok
<sifr> Haris_Amin: you only see networks you are connected to in that list
<s1ma0> chat
<Haris_Amin> sifr: oh ok
<sifr> Haris_Amin: so if you failed to connect you wont see the network in that dialog
<s1ma0>   
<s1ma0>  
<s1ma0>  
<FloodBot1> s1ma0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Haris_Amin> sifr: ok how should i connect then?
<chihau> hi everybody
<sifr> Haris_Amin: You sould however see your network when u left-click the applet/icon
<ikehn7> Model:  	2700HG-B Gateway
<ikehn7> Serial Number: 	330614013665
<ikehn7> Hardware Version: 	2700-100534-005
<ikehn7> Software Version: 	4.25.19
<ikehn7> Key Code: 	522P-22P4-6262-22AT-F2NV
<FloodBot1> ikehn7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s1ma0> :D
<s1ma0> '.'
<ikehn7> is that it?
<w3wsrmn> ikehn7: pastebin much?
<ikehn7> ?
<ikehn7> im noob
<lifenova> ikehn7: No, look for SSID
<ikehn7> k
<mneptok> !pastebin > ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7, please see my private message
<sifr> Haris_Amin: on the drop down you should see your own network, which you'll have to recognise with the ssid (i hope u rem or can idenitfy that)
<chihau> where is the xorg config file? becouse the /etc/X11/xorg.cong is not completed
<wafflesdr> Hey, I've been looking around for information on full drive encryption. I think I am going to use either TrueCrypt or dm-crypt. I've heard TrueCrypt has some problems though. Anyone have experience with it?
<mneptok> chihau: /var
<Haris_Amin> sifr: thats the thing idon't see any drop down...i have two icons
<mneptok> wafflesdr: use LVM
<sifr> Haris_Amin: you'll only need to recognise your own if you have more than one on the list, if you just have one then its probably yours!
<skinofstars1> chihau: xorg.conf is not really used in jaunty, prefering HAL
<_Vi_> wafflesdr: truecrypt wont encrypt a linux drive, only windows oddly enough
<sifr> Haris_Amin: no drop down on left-click?
<spring_morning> anyone here happen to use gtk-gnutella?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: one icon that says 'Wire Netowrk,, Auto eth0 Wireless Networks device is unmanaged and VPN COnenctions'
<ikehn7> wait lifenova
<skinofstars1> chihau: correction, not really used in intrepid, will; return in jaunty
<ikehn7> how bout access point
<ikehn7> is that it?
<wafflesdr> _Vi_: There are posts on the forum about people using TrueCrypt for Linux
<ikehn7> cuz i can't find ssid
<Haris_Amin> sifr: sorry when i left click on that icon i get what i just explaned to u
<breta> Hi, I made a FTP server (using proftpd) but when I connect and upload some data like "put <something> /dev/null" it tells me an error message "550 /dev/null: Not a regular file". Does anyone know, where could be the problem?
<lifenova> ikehn7: access point might be something on the same page
<Haris_Amin> sifr: and there seems to be a greyed out bubble  around Auto eth0
<lifenova> ikehn7: try clicking on something like "Network settings"
<sifr> Haris_Amin: do you have a function key for wireless enabling on the keyboard?
<wafflesdr> mneptok: LVM doesn't look like full encryption
<marek_> skinofstars1 i did it, it is not a bug
<sifr> Haris_Amin: i think its usually Fn+F2 or something
<lifenova> ikehn7: Click on "Home Network" if you see that, and then click on "Edit Settings" near where it says Wireless Settings
<marek_> i just had to find a host with jaunty releses proper file :)
<skinofstars1> marek_: what was the solution?
<marek_> i typed
<faust7> I have a question about setting up a network printer between Ubuntu and Windows Vista. Anyone feels like helping?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: yes i do...let ne cgecj ut iyt reak quick
<Frijolie> how do you change the name of a volume when it is automounted?
<Frijolie> e.g. an iPod
<skinofstars1> marek_:ok, cool
<marek_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.wcss.pl
<spring_morning> i dled gtk-gnutella, but it doesn't look like any peers are listed in the hoste cache....as i said, i just dled it, but im unsure if its supposed to take this long to get hosts...so i can't connect..anyone have this problem?
<marek_> ftp.wcss.pl and folder /ubuntu :)
<ikehn7> k
<skinofstars1> marek_: poland?! well, what how about that
<chihau> skinofstars1: why is this?
<spring_morning> id also mention that im the only host listed in the host cache part of the program
<marek_> skinofstars1 that mirror server is in my city :)
<ikehn7> found it
<lifenova> ikehn7: you found Network Name?
<skinofstars1> chihau: changes in the way xorg works, you can still add devices, etc, to xorg.conf and it will work
<ikehn7> is it net work name?
<skinofstars1> marek_: all the better :)
<lifenova> ikehn7: Yeah.
<ikehn7> 2wire665
<breta> Hi, I made a FTP server (using proftpd) but when I connect and upload some data like "put <something> /dev/null" it tells me an error message "550 /dev/null: Not a regular file". Does anyone know, where could be the problem?
<ikehn7> is that it?
<lifenova> ikehn7: While your own that page look and see if there is any wireless security
<regeya> well, I see a semi spinning on the ice that's in imminent danger of taking out a power pole, so I'm shutting down and unplugging...hasta manana a todos
<ikehn7> ya
<ikehn7> there is
<mneptok> breta: why FTP and not SFTP?
<sifr> breta: is that a text file or binary file>?
<ikehn7> its web open
<lifenova> ikehn7: Ok, is it checked to use the default key
<ikehn7> yes
<DiDiVp> Hi
<DiDiVp> someone use ubuntu 8.10 64?
<ikehn7> yes
<aclonedsheep> Hey, is there a way to get Wine to see  my 32bit Program files?  It only sees 64
<ikehn7> it is
<ikehn7> default
<lifenova> ikehn7: OK, now, find the default key (according to the page I'm looking at, it should be on the bottom of your router.) Write that down
<Thesmyth> If I boot my Mac from a Live CD, is there any way to make it use MBR instead of GPT? Unfortunately, they aren't synced
<sifr> Haris_Amin: ??
<Haris_Amin> sifr: one sec i'm restarting my ubuntu machine
<skinofstars1> aclonedsheep: something to do with chown maybe?
<ikehn7> k got it
<DiDiVp> I'm thinking that ubuntu 64 consume lots of memory
<sifr> Haris_Amin: well u didnt have to i think the function key works while its running
<lifenova> ikehn7: OK, now go back to your Ubuntu laptop and click the add screen again
<skinofstars1> aclonedsheep: or perhaps i mean chroot
<ikehn7> k
<lifenova> ikehn7: Type the network name next to where it says SSID, then click on the wireless security tab
<Haris_Amin> sifr: i'm not sure if my function key for wilress ever worked in ubuntu
<ikehn7> k
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: yes it does, but you can also use more memory in your machine
<lifenova> ikehn7: from the dropdown, select WEP and then type in the key you wrote. after that press OK
<ikehn7> there is 2 webs
<ikehn7> bit key or paraphrase
<sifr> Haris_Amin: interesting. cause that is probably the only time i have seen when the drop down doesnt show the available networks etc.
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, I have 2gb of ram
<the|Navigator> Hi, I'm having problems with an eee pc.  I maximised a window and it has maximised to a size bigger than the screen.  Clicking on the window makes it jump up and down the screen so I can see the full thing, but I cannot check checkboxes in the list on the screen as if I click one, it jumps to show another part of the window, and checks that box instead!
<the|Navigator> SOrry, Ubuntu Intrepid.
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: 64bit allows you to go beyond 4gb ram
<ikehn7> bit pssphrase or bit key
<ikehn7> bit passphrase i mean
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, I maybe install ubuntu 8.04. I'm thinking about it
<lifenova> ikehn7: I think you use passphrase, but I'm not exactly sure
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, I know
<sifr> Haris_Amin: I am thinking the problem is beyond the network manager, its either disabled wireless (hopefully) or a driver problem , perhaps something else but nothing comes to mind atm.
<lifenova> ikehn7: nonono, I think you use key
<lifenova> ikehn7: my bad
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: if your not really using 64bit programs then life is easier on 32.
<ikehn7> key?
<ikehn7> ok done
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, but ubuntu 8.04 32 consume less
<evilx> I installed apache and php, but i get undefined variable _SESSION, any particular reason why?
<ikehn7> so wat now
<sifr> Haris_Amin: let me know when its back up!
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, are you developer?
<lifenova> ikehn7: yeah, try key for now and if it doesn't work, then we can try passphrase
<ikehn7> k
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: yes to first question, no to second
<lifenova> So now you should be able to connect
<ikehn7> how
<skinofstars1> not dev
<skinofstars1> i'm average desktop user :)
<ikehn7> how do i connect
<breta> mneptok: does it matter? I am only measuring amount of data transfer rate on virtual NIC, no private data at all
<faust7> Hey guys, I am having an issue adding a Network Printer connected to a Vista box.  When I go in the Ubuntu Printer menu, click new, select Windows Printer via SAMBA, and the browse the network, I do see the network but the printer is not there. I am wondering if there is something I am missing. My other WinXP machines can connect to the network printer and see it and I checked on Vista and the printer is shared to all. Any ideas?
<ikehn7> life nova?
<ikehn7> how do i connect
<Thesmyth> can I force udev to use MBR instead of GPT?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: letme be more clear
<lifenova> ikehn7: You should have automatically connected, try using the internet
<Haris_Amin> sifr: so i have it back up
<ikehn7> k
<breta> sifr: is it some opensuse ISO file
<ikehn7> nope
<enterneo> which is the best webkit browser for linux?
<ikehn7> it did not automatically conncet
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, alright. I'm developer java and the IDE Netbeans with Java 64 consume more memory that Java 32. The Firefox too
<sifr> breta: thats binary. before uploading u need to set the mode for the transfer to be binary (ithink by typing "binary"), try it.
<Haris_Amin> sifr: when i left click on the icon i see this drop down menu : "Wired Networks Auto eth0 Auto eth0, Wireless Networks devuce us ybnabaged, VPN Connections"
<ikehn7> so wat now
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: 64 does mean larger memory address space. why do you need 64?
<_Vi_> !who | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lifenova> ikehn7: in the top panel of your screen, you should see an icon that looks like two monitors
<ikehn7> ya
<ikehn7> i know
<Haris_Amin> sifr: ok so i deleted all wireless connections...now i will try to create a new one
<lifenova> ikehn7: left click that and make sure your wireless network is selected
<ikehn7> but its two monitors
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, I wanted put more 2gb of ram
<ikehn7> it doesnt appear when i click on it
<NicholasD> Quick question: I used Screen Resolution Tool to set up dual monitors (laptop + external), but how do I specify which one is the primary display?
<sifr> Haris_Amin: before you do that
<ikehn7> it only says wirenetwork and auto etho0
<Haris_Amin> sifr: k lissening
<ikehn7> neither of which can be clicked on
<sifr> Haris_Amin: goto System > Administration > Network
<Mood> i'm trying to find a good networking tool (could be just text) with current transfer and bandwidth speeds. what's the ideal choice?
<breta> sifr: no success
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: 32 covers up to 4gb
<lifenova> Ok, ikehn7, open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)
<Haris_Amin> sifr: you mean System > Administration > Network Tools ?
<ikehn7> k
<Satisfied> is there a way to colorize tail output in gnome terminal ?    very difficult to discern the properties of apache logs sometimes
<sifr> Haris_Amin: uhhh probably, i am still on hardy. :).
<ikehn7> sudo lshw -C network?
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, I will install ubuntu 8.10 32.
<lifenova> ikehn7: yeah,
<ikehn7> k
<_Vi_> Mood: im not positive but i think iptraf does that, you'll have to install it though, its really small (terminal based) and all that good stuff :)
<Haris_Amin> sifr: what is it supposed to be...what ure talking about ...does it have ping, netstat tracerourt etc?
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: ok
<ikehn7> and then?
<The_Rebel> how do i get really slick screensavers to work?
<ikehn7> it says disabled
<Mood> _Vi_: small footprint? i use an abacus for a linux box
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, thank you
<_Vi_> Mood: also ifconfig shows your RX and TX
<sifr> Haris_Amin: no its just a network setup utility and it has a title saying network settings and has tabs called connections, general, dns and hosts
<ikehn7> network disabled
<_Vi_> Mood: yeah
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: np
<Mood> _Vi_: yup, ifconfig dpesn
<Mood> whoos
<Mood> whoops...*
<_Vi_> Mood: 'abacus' lmao! i know that feeling!
<sifr> Haris_Amin: under connections it lists Wireless connection, Wired... and Point to point!
<Mood> ifconfig doesn't work since i need something persistent just running silently in the background
<ikehn7> so....
<ikehn7> uh
<ikehn7> wat now
<sifr> breta: can you tell me again what exactly is it that it says when you try to "put" the iso file?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: its changed a bit but yeah got to network connections
<DiDiVp> skinofstars1, Which version you use?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: there isn't a wireles socnection coz i deleted it
<ikehn7> life nova?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: u want me to add it?
<grkblood13> how can i tell if im running 8.10 or 8.04?
<lifenova> ikehn7: Be patient
<_Vi_> Mood: ah, ok then you'll need iptraf then
<ikehn7> k
<ikehn7> sorry
<sifr> Haris_Amin: k go for it.
<Mood> _Vi_, thank you kind sir
<ogre> !version | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<_Vi_> anytime :D
<georgy_28> grkblood13,  cat /etc/issue
<grkblood13> thanks
<_Vi_> iptraf is so good, Ubuntu should just include it in the repos...
<The_Rebel> how do i get xscreensavers to start via command?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: ok i'm creating a new conenciton with the proper SSID, Wireless security non and have checked the box for connect automatically...should i check the box for System setting?
<lifenova> ikehn7: sudo lspci -v
<ikehn7> ok?
<sifr> Haris_Amin: this is what bothers me. see if your card/chip was functional/enabled it wud automatically atleast scan the networks available i-e: left-click
<lifenova> ikehn7: look and see if your wireless card is listed in that output
<ikehn7> hm....
<Haris_Amin> sifr: thats what it did in 8.04
<Haris_Amin> sifr: its a lil different in 8.10 i think
<ikehn7> broadcom corporation BCM4328 802.11a...
<s1ma0>  /join #ubuntu-pt
<sifr> Haris_Amin: ok if you say so. continue with the add please.
<RediXe> terminal command to remove someone from the admin group?   usermod? groupmod?
<ikehn7> b/g/n (rev 03)
<Haris_Amin> sifr: ok added the connection
<sifr> k
<sifr> Haris_Amin: is the connection now setup with ssid and whatever parameters it needs?
<iamelite> Greetings everyone
<Haris_Amin> sifr: yes
<skinofstars1> DiDiVp: i used to use 64, but i found it used too much memory and was to troublesome, so now 32
<Haris_Amin> sifr: how can i check what my wireless connection is or should be?
<lifenova> ikehn7: sudo dhclient
<Haris_Amin> sifr: eth0, eth1, eth1:avahi ?
<sifr> Haris_Amin: launcht the terminal and type "iwconfig"
<georgy_28> ikehn7, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959451
<iamelite> Query: I am looking for a fast remote desktop program compatable with PPC ubuntu and AMD 64bit Ubuntu, something that will have an improved interface
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a safe free storage place where you can store files you want to access with windows machines???
<therealnanotube> RediXe: sudo nano /etc/group
<ikehn7> k saw it now
<RediXe> therealnanotube, is that the only way?
<sifr> Haris_Amin: if everything has worked you should see an ip address allocated on the wireless interface.
<therealnanotube> RediXe: probably not... but that's one i always use... :)
<Haris_Amin> sifr: i don't see one
<RediXe> therealnanotube, lol yeah I know about that way was hoping I could find the usermod or groupmod way (if there is one)
<therealnanotube> RediXe: there's a usermod command. man usermod for details
<ikehn7> so wat now
<therealnanotube> RediXe: it has a -G option
<ikehn7> georgy i appreciate but im hoping for more personal help
<ikehn7> cuz my reading is kinda......
<ikehn7> ya
<_Vi_> mezquitale: i think gspaces still offers 2 gigs dont they? or did they do away with that ?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: is it possible that i have 2 netowrk managers on my machine? one from hardy which was on this machine and then one from ibex after i upgraded?
<mezquitale> _Vi_, i dont know, let me go search for "gspaces"
<Haris_Amin> sifr: coz i have 2 different networking icons on my taskbar
<_Vi_> ok
<Haris_Amin> sifr: one of them does what i told u before...with the greyed out wirelss conenctions
<sifr> Haris_Amin: doubt it, i have 2 as well one showing 2 pcs and oen showing a wireless bar
<sifr> Haris_Amin: oh?
<ikehn7> uh... life nova u still there?
<sifr> Haris_Amin: can u also type ifconfig at the terminal?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: ok so one of them...i have showing a wirelss bar when i have eth1 selected
<Haris_Amin> sifr: but iwconfig shows that etho0 and eth1 and pan0 have no wireless extensions
<Haris_Amin> sifr: iwconfig shows osmething for eth1 but no ip
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: lifenova has left the room
<ikehn7> lifenova?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: when i do ifconfig... eth1:avahi is showing an p address
<sifr> it is?
<Haris_Amin> sifr: what is eth1:avahi ?
<ikehn7> llife nova?
<ikehn7> darn
<ikehn7> darn no one can help then
<sifr> Haris_Amin: i think i have seen it somtimes being associated with wl cards its maybe that, whats the ip on that?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: where were you up to. you have a broadcom wifi chipset
<Haris_Amin> sifr: why do u need the address?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: give me a moment to read through what you guys were saying
<ikehn7> kk
<ikehn7> thanks
<ikehn7> ya basically i set up the wireless connection but its not showing up when i click on the two double monitors
<therealnanotube> Haris_Amin: so that he knows whether it's a fake autogenerated one, or a real one.
<sifr> Haris_Amin: i dont its only to confirm if its something sane, maybe it'd be better for yourself to confirm if it is similar to the one allocated to the other machine, thus confirm you are on the same network
<ikehn7> so he told me to go to terminal
<Haris_Amin> sifr its 169.254.6.241
<sileni> hey guys
<Haris_Amin> sifr: let me check on the windows machine
<therealnanotube> Haris_Amin: that's a fake one
<sifr> Haris_Amin: that sounds like a dud ip
<therealnanotube> sileni: yo
<Haris_Amin> sifr: well i am on a router
<sileni> i have ubuntu with gnome installed , i want to try the kde version, but i have files that i don't want to lose is there anyway to keep the underlying file system but just installing kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> <ubuntu_> hi all, i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 from hard disk using these instructions but the hard dive doesn't show up in the installation step 4, any ideas? http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<therealnanotube> sileni: you could just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop". that will install all the kde stuff, so then you can choose whether to run gnome or kde at login. all your files will remain intact.
<sileni> wow
<sileni> thank you therealnanotube
<_Vi_> ubuntu_: those are instructions for 8.04, not 8.10
<sileni> how much disk space am i giving up having both desktops?
<karel_> hello guys
<twiadpaws> lo guys
<twiadpaws> i'm unable to mount a usb-drive
<twiadpaws> what to modprobe again?
<ubuntu_> _Vi_: i know but it has worked as well as booting everything and running the installer
<w3wsrmn> sileni: apt will tell you before you install
<ikehn7> take ur time
<erUSUL> twiadpaws: usb-storage... but are you sure that's the problem ?
<sileni> 637
<sileni> mb
<sileni> not bad
<karel_> My systems hangs on suspend / hibernate while shutting down. I use ubuntu 8.10 x64. how can I fix it?
<therealnanotube> sileni: cool. i was gonna say "probably about a gig" :)
<_mwm> it's not ubuntu's problem, it's the kernel
<ubuntu__> adam
<sifr> Haris_Amin: yes that much i figured but that kind of ip scheme is rare unless u explicity did that by yourself.
<ubuntu__> ubuntu
<ubuntu__> nvfcg
<ubuntu__> bugz
<karel_> does someone has a solution?
<ubuntu__> what   up   assholes
<ikehn7> skino star are you done?
<_Vi_> !ohmy | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ubuntu__> fuck  you    ediot
<therealnanotube> _Vi_: hehe, "!ohmy", nice :) i thought that was under "!language" :)
<ubuntu_> i'm ubuntu_, s/he's ubuntu__ (two underscores)
<_Vi_> ediot? At least I can spell idiot correctly...
<sileni> hmm does not turning off a computer over night or even for a week would it hurt the computer in the long run?
<ubuntu__> i  dont  care  about   no   fucking   chilldren
<vas> hi
<_Vi_> therealnanotube: yeah there's a million factoids for foul language hehe
<_mwm> lol
<niggaz> Oh Helle there~
<ikehn7> skino?
<ikehn7> u there?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: sorry, just reading through
<redvamp128> sileni: as long as you have good cooling -- should be ok-- that and have things like screensavers eanabled.
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: i don't suppose you have a network lead laying around?
<stevewd> is this the channel for assistance questions in ubuntu?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: often you can troubleshoot this kind of thing alot easier if you can use a wired connection
<_Vi_> !welcome | stevewd  yep :)
<ubottu> stevewd  yep :): Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<redvamp128> sileni:  though to save power and the cost of electricity and to be "GREEN" I would shut the system down when not in use.
<karel_> can someone help me with my hibernate problem?
<sileni> redvamp128: hmm how do i determine if i have good cooling, i have this HP computer
<stevewd> thanks.  couldn't tell for a minute with the profanity.
<sileni> redvamp128: ah ok, i wanted to try my luck with having a pc be a server
<sileni> redvamp128: nevermind then i guess its a job for professionals
<twiadpaws> any hints guys?
<redvamp128> sileni:  easy way to test though-- check the airflow see if it is warm...
<_Vi_> stevewd: yeah that's rare in here usually...the ops are taking a much deserved coffee break or something, please don't let one or two trolls discourage you from #Ubuntu :)
<sileni> oo
<vas> with whom i may talk about intalling Ubuntu 8.10 over existing win and linux + grab ???
<ubuntu__> jerks
<sileni> redvamp128: it is cool, thanks
<_Vi_> !ops | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jrib> ubuntu__: how may we help you?
<redvamp128> sileni:  though most would say -- a modest fan in the front of the case and a better one on the processor than factory-  and one that pulls the air out of the case in the back should be enough
<twiadpaws> no help me
<twiadpaws> dont help him!
<jrib> twiadpaws: you don't want this kind of help...
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: have we lost you?
<twiadpaws> jrgp, lol
<stevewd> I updated my intrepid 8.10 today via the update utility within gnome.  when it finished, i restarted the server as directed and it would not boot up on the new kernel.  I believe it is related to the nvidia .177 hardware driver.  There are other posts in the forums but no one has found a solution.  Are there any suggestions available I could try?
<redvamp128> sileni: that and space between pci/pcie/ and agp cards is a must ..
<ikehn7> halo
<ikehn7> skino?
<twiadpaws> i usb harddisk is listed in lsusb, but not int fdisk -l, how to fix?
<stevewd> FYI: I can boot up in the previous kernel still.
<ikehn7> u there?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: hello there
<ikehn7> so wat do i do
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: my question, do you have a spare network cable laying around?
<ikehn7> why
<ikehn7> im using laptop
<ikehn7> and have a wireless
<ikehn7> modem
<tomoyuki28jp> I am using ubuntu 8.10 on thinkpad X300 and today's update makes not to work the brightness control. Is there any way to fix it?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: it can make installing your broadcom drivers alot easier
<B|ackPanther> How can i completely remove hamachi from my system
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: nope, an ethernet cable
<ikehn7> ethernet cable
<ikehn7> hm.... actually i dont have a spear
<twiadpaws> meh that's big help let's try another chan :b
<ikehn7> besides the one i use for my main comp
<ikehn7> or should i disconnect it from my main wifi box?
<ikehn7> to the main comp
<redvamp128> sileni:  though you could try these (no guarantee they will work if your mobo supports thermal inputs) Ubuntu Unleashed: Some Gnome Panel Applets you may not know about! <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/some-gnome-panel-applets-you-may-not.html>
<ikehn7> but then i wouldn't be able to talk to u
<ikehn7> online
<bort_> hai mates!
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: lets check this first. go to (on the top bar) system>administration>hardware drivers
<ikehn7> k
<skinofstars1> does it mention broadcom in there at all?
<ab2283> hi, i have a precompiled binary that's troubling me. it's refusing to execute, giving me No such file or directory. strace won't run it either, really, giving me strace: exec: No such file or directory in between. the file itself seems to a proper elf binary
<ikehn7> wait
<ikehn7> a sec
<ab2283> any ideas how to debug ?
<ikehn7> ya
<ikehn7> it has it
<rip_> quick question, is there a "startup folder" or something similiar in ubuntu? I want pidgin to launch on bootup
<ikehn7> broadcom sta wireless driver
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: is it activated?
<stevewd> has anyone updated there intrepid to the latest update that was issued today?
<_Vi_> rip_: System> Sessions i think it is...
<ikehn7> no
<bort_> i have a problem in my video playback, an vertical green line appears when i play some files, any idea?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: activate it
<_Vi_> errr System > Preferences > Sessions
<ikehn7> k
<ikehn7> k
<rip_> _Vi_: thats it, thanks :)
<ikehn7> wat now
<_Vi_> anytime
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: done?
<ikehn7> ya
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: now, those two little computers in the top right corner
<ikehn7> ya
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: do they show wireless now?
<ikehn7> no
<ikehn7> same
<ikehn7> with a orange exclamation
<ikehn7> sign
<peterfic> sudo apt-get install proftpd      ... try to connect to box with user account details, cannot connect to server. Reboot box. Cannot connect. there is no ftp server
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: on moment, let me grab a laptop so i can check
<_Vi_> it just needs to be configured peterfic
<ikehn7> k
<_Vi_> peterfic: but why FTP ick! ssh is safer :)
<stevewd> Has anyone updated their intrepid with today's update that was issued?  (try one last time)
<idigital> I need help
<idigital> How i do my partaiton?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: does it say the driver is activated in in the hardware drivers thing
<Solet> skinofstars1: i got my swap made and mounted, installed hibernate, told gnome-power-manager to allow hibernation, then tried it. i got this error "[  873.405602] btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb f7bc2800 failed to resubmit (2)" any ideas?
<idigital> How i create a partition for ubntu
<peterfic> well its like the ftp server is not there..  i dont get refused login, i just get no response on the port at all, no connection
<whyameye> stevewd: why do you ask? Is something broken?
<jedimindlappy> in the session manager, im trying to get it to "automatically remember running applications when logging out" as well as clicking on "remember currently running applications" but it doesnt seem to save the information, none of the applications get started on reboot ... idea idea what might be causing that ?
<skinofstars1> Solet: sorry mate, have you tried google?
<_Vi_> peterfic: are you behind a router or something?
<Solet> yes
<peterfic> _VI_ yes but this is internal network, ssh/sftp works etc
<ikehn7> ya its activated
<stevewd> After the update and the required restart, the new kernel will not load gnome.  The xserver appears to have problems.  Is there a way to uninstall or downgrade the new update?
<ikehn7> skinostar1: ya in driver thing is activated
<Stef1> Hi, I have an application that steals the focus of the mouse on special conditions. I can go into 1 of the terminals but then I'm lost, I guess I somehow need to kill the process? or restart the gui i don't know.
<idigital> How to create partition for ubuntu i did manual and what do i select [primary or logical] and then [25724] mb then [beginning or end?] use as [ext3 or something else] mount point [/home? or blank or /]??? anyone
<whyameye> stevewd: what was it an update for? I don't seem to be having problems.
<_Vi_> peterfic: does 'ps aux |grep proftpd' show anything?
<Guest43844> need help...newbie having trouble with suspend...any ideas
<Solet> skinofstars1: can you check your machine and tell me if the 'hibernate' package is installed?
<w3wsrmn> peterfic: pastebin the outputs of ` sudo netstat -tpln ` and ` sudo iptables -L -v
<ikehn7> is anyone actually using a wireless successfully on ubuntu?
<Stef1> yep
<ikehn7> how
<karel_> how can i get hibernate working?
<whyameye> ikehn7: yes I'm on wireless now.
<ikehn7> darn
<ikehn7> why can't mine work
<ikehn7> driver is activated
<whyameye> ikehn7: what's your chipset? What have you tried?
<ikehn7> network settings are correct
<idigital> is this the really channel server for ubuntu
<Guest43844> ditto karel!
<exodus_ms> peterfic: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Stef1> in the past I had troubles, but hardy downloaded the drivers for me.
<ikehn7> broadcom
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: i use wireless on all my laptops, including one with broadcom. though it does sometimes take a little tweeking
<ikehn7> oh
<idigital> How to create partition for ubuntu? what  i did manual and what do i select [primary or logical] and then [25724] mb then [beginning or end?] use as [ext3 or something else] mount point [/home? or blank or /]??? anyone
<ikehn7> so please help me
<whyameye> ikehn7: broadcom what? are you using ndiswrapper?
<idigital> please help me too
<skinofstars1> solet: one moment
<ikehn7> hm...
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: i normally do my troubleshooting while i have an ethernet cable plugged into my router, makes life alot easier
<stevewd> whyameye: The following were updated..........pulseaudio, gnome power manager, linux server, libcdev, and linux headers and linux image.
<ikehn7> bcm4328
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: yeah, it's pretty common
<ikehn7> by hp company
<karel_> how can i get hibernate to work?
<ikehn7> ibet
<idigital> anyone know how to install ubuntu
<ikehn7> hope it could work
<peterfic> exodus_ms: "proftpd is started from inetd/xinetd"
<_Vi_> !install | idigital
<ubottu> idigital: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<stevewd> whyameye: One thing that appears to be in common with other posts within the forums are the graphics drivers.  I can still boot up in the previous kernel by manually selecting it via the esc key within GRUB.
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: bcm4328 is the important bit
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: have you searched the ubuntu forums yet?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: or the ubuntu wiki
<neil_d> my syslog if full of "NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_init(): nm_dbus_init() could not get the system bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!"      what is wrong ?
<ikehn7> ?
<ikehn7> wat ubuntu wiki
<skinofstars1> Soet: no, i do not have the package hibernation installed
<Pici> !wifi | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikehn7> ya i tried the internet doc and it sux
<exodus_ms> peterfic: does adding /bin/false to the/etc/shells file help at all?
<karel_> how can i get hibernate to work?
<ikehn7> it told me to make sure its on
<ikehn7> and it was on already
<ikehn7> but the instruction just made me spin in a circle
<skinofstars1> Solet: no, i do not have the package hibernation installed. normal hibernation comes as part of gnome-power-management
<whyameye> stevewd: are you using proprietary graphics drivers and did you install them with the hardware manager or some other way?
<whyameye> stevewd: also are you telling me your computer is fine if you boot with the previous kernel?
<RadSurfer2> How can I enable Ports 5190 - 5199 TCP ?
#ubuntu 2009-01-29
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: i'm guessing you are using intrepid
<Pici> ikehn7: how so?
<idigital> How many gb i should put on ubuntu paration?
<e3co> RadSurfer2:  you can use one of the iptables gui's but I imagine there is a .conf somewhere.
<idigital> Vi how many gb u use for your ubuntu?
<RadSurfer2> if there a howto to do that?
<ikehn7> ?
<stevewd> I am using the .177 drivers that are part of the Ubuntu distribution.  I have not compiled my own NVidia drivers.  Yes the old Linux kernel is fine.  The new kernel that isn't working is 2.6.27.11.13.  After upgrading to 2.6.27.11.14 the server will not work.
<ikehn7> wat do u mean how so
<_Vi_> RadSurfer2: usually that is done through your router's web interface... like http://192.168.0.1  or what not...
<e3co> RadSurfer2:  google
<ikehn7> pici: wat do u mean
<ikehn7> its just too complicated for me
<RadSurfer2> No simple SeLinux interface, eh?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: what confused you about the documentation
<Solet> skinofstars1: the package is 'hibernate' not 'hibernation'
<Pici> idigital: All of it, thats all I run on this computer.
<_Vi_> idigital: I usually give Ubuntu 5 or 10 gigs
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: ok
<e3co> RadSurfer2:  sorry I was misunderstanding you.
<stevewd> whyameye: sorry, I entered my response above without your handle
<skinofstars1> Solet: sorry, no i do not have that
<Solet> kk
<karel_> 177
 * Solet keeps searching
<ikehn7> oh my buntu is so complicated
<skinofstars1> Solet: you should't need it
<karel_> How can i get hibernate to work?
<RadSurfer2> I want Ubuntu to allow 5190-5199 TCP ports
<RadSurfer2> How wold I do this please
<whyameye> stevewd: I can't say what will work, but I can say what I would try, which is to uninstall and reinstall the graphics driver. It probably needs to build its own module specific for the kernel which happens automagically. I don't know this but it is my guess. Somehow it didn't happen.
<stevewd> whyameye: one other thing, I am using the "recommended" drivers the hardware drivers program suggests.
<_Vi_> ikehn7: there are way more complicated distros than Ubuntu... Ubuntu is the easiest and most supported by far.
<Pici> ikehn7: We cant help you if you dont tell us whats wrong
<skinofstars1> karel_: system>preferences>powermanagement
<quibbler> idigital, lokk here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<Pici> RadSurfer2: Those ports are not blocked by default
<Pici> RadSurfer2: No ports are
<ikehn7> the problem is icant log on to my wireless internet
<RadSurfer2> ok. next problem.  I want to enable port 5200 UDP
<skinofstars1> Pici: ikehn7 is having problems making a broadcom driver work
<_Vi_> RadSurfer2: usually that is done through your router's web interface... like http://192.168.0.1  or what not...
<ikehn7> even after activation of driver
<ikehn7> and correct network connection config
<Pici> skinofstars1: He says the doc is confusing, what part
<stevewd> whyameye: that makes sense.  I will try to go into safe mode (recovery mode) of the updated kernel and change it.  Do you have a recommended graphics driver I should use?
<gbear14275> so if I had an error (which I'm going to guess is common) on the update today... do I need to do anything?  or is it self recovering?  it said something about leaving a component unconfigured...
<ikehn7> wait for wireless atat is it web 128 or web paraphrase
<ikehn7> or passphrase
<skinofstars1> Pici: to be honest, the wifi docs do seem to go round in circles :(
<whyameye> stevewd: I was using the same one you were. I then built my own which was a stupid thing to do. I'd go with the same one you were already using.
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: you just need to try them
<ikehn7> try them?
<RadSurfer2> someow that does not make Ubuntu seem very secure.
<karel_> skinofstars1: I already did that, but when hibernate / sleep is being processed my system hangs with a black screen
<RadSurfer2> ^somehow
<skinofstars1> Pici: and there isn't even an obvious page for intrepid
<ikehn7> lol
<Pici> RadSurfer2: Nothing is listening on the ports by default either
<_Vi_> RadSurfer2: Ubuntu is like a house with NO windows or doors, why would it need more defence?
<ikehn7> lol
<ikehn7> oh myT_______________T
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: ok. you have your broadcom drivers enabled. you now need to look at the computers in the top right
<stevewd> whyameye: I will see if I can get into the recovery mode.  Someone in the forums, after the update, was unable to get into any of his versions within GRUB.  This included the recovery mode.  I have learned my lesson, NEVER, update the computer on the day of issue.
<ikehn7> they are black with oj triangle
<e3co> RadSurfer2:  You can make exceptions using one of the iptable gui's. You can open a port on your router
<skinofstars1> once broadcom is enabled they should come to life. maybe you need to log out and back in or something
<stevewd> whyameye: Do you know of place on the Ubuntu's website that announces the freakin updates?
<iamelite> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<ikehn7> oh ill try that
<iamelite> HALP
<iamelite>   /quit
<whyameye> stevewd: why is your kernel 2.6.27-11-14 and mine is kernel 2.6.27-11-generic?
<whyameye> stevewd: I don't know where the updates are announced and I've never hesitated to update my machine. I'm sorry about the problem you are having. Frustrating I know.
<Stef1> I have a program that steals mouse and keyboard input somehow I'm able to press ctrl alt F4 to goto a terminal. How can I kill the app that hangs or restart the gui?
<syzygy> so, when I boot into ubuntu hardy on my laptop, it brings me straight to text line and ctrl+alt+f7 does not bring up my gui, it says "kinit trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuiod..."
<syzygy> anybody know how to get gnome to load
<syzygy> it is installed
<stevewd> whyameye: hmmm, that is a good question.  I am going by the history in the Synaptic log.
<stevewd> whyameye: I will double check the version upon rebooting to double-verify.
<skinofstars1> syzygy: have you had gnome working before?
<syzygy> yes
<gmap> ctrl+alt+f12 will take me to command line? once I am in command line how can I run firefox?
<_Vi_> firefox &
<gordonjcp> gmap: type in "firefox" and hit return
<sifr> gmap: firefox
<e3co> gmap:  ./firefox
<stevewd> whyameye: do you know of an uninstall for these freakin updates?
<gordonjcp> easy, eh
<werdnum> It won't work.
<syzygy> skinofstars1: I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 to do some commands, and I could not get back
<e3co> gmap:  firefox
<syzygy> I can still login
<werdnum> syzygy: ctrl-alt-f7
<gordonjcp> werdnum: what won't?
<gbear14275> so I'll take that as a no...
<syzygy> and browse folders, but no gui
<_Vi_> put a '&' at the end of firefox so it runs in background 'firefox &'
<werdnum> typing 'firefox' in a terminal without an attached screen.
<ikehn7> u know wats funny
<syzygy> werdnum: doesn't work
<Pici> skinofstars1: Thanks for helping, I can only type quite slowly with my left hand only.  (Recently broke my right arm)
<ikehn7> everytime i load ubuntu
<skinofstars1> syzygy: ya, know what you mean
<syzygy> werdan7: already said that
<whyameye> stevewd: Ok. I just looked at the log and I am running 2.6.27.9.14 too.
<werdnum> or alt-f7
<Pici> !helpersnack | skinofstars1
<ubottu> skinofstars1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jarco> in gnome i had the option extract here when i right clicked a rar file. What must i do to have the same option in kde?
<skinofstars1> Pici: no worries
<ikehn7> i have to touch the touch botton part to get it to load
<gordonjcp> werdnum: attached X screen?  No, that won't work, true
<whyameye> stevewd: I can tell you how to consistently boot your older kernel...
<skinofstars1> Pici: haha, this is my first time on irc and i already get a cookie!
<syzygy> I tried reconfiguring xorg too...
<syzygy> did not work
<Stef1> how can I kill an app by name from terminal?
<idigital> Does anyone know if i need "swap partition"
<gordonjcp> Stef1: pkill
<ikehn7> hey guys do u know why it takes such a long time to load ubuntu
<Blunder> Anyone use XBMC?
<stevewd> whyameye: Goodie.  At least I know we are on the same platform.  I can default a different kernel within GRUB if I am correct, right?
<gordonjcp> idigital: some say yes, some say no
<syzygy> ikehn7: configure your bios and your GRUB
<gordonjcp> idigital: I use a swap partition, because I've done so for about 15 years and old habits die hard
<ikehn7> how
<whyameye> stevewd: yes you can. also maybe you can force an order version with Package -> force version if you can run synaptic.
<ango> hello everyone
<jarco> gordonjcp, ohw is swap not needed anymore then?
<ango> troubles with a set of usb speakers
<ikehn7> oh shoot i think it wokrs
<ikehn7> yes
<ikehn7> yes
<ikehn7> yes
<FloodBot1> ikehn7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> jarco: well, memory is cheap ;-)
<Frijolie> can anyone help me mount my iPod
<Frijolie> it was automounting but I tried to change the volume name and messed something up
<ikehn7> thanke you
<jarco> ah lol gordonjcp i just have 2gig and i like to keep my 4 gig swap in place :d
<gordonjcp> jarco: I can buy a DIMM with literally a million times as much RAM as my first home computer, for around 1/10th the price
<Frijolie> i've already checked /etc/fstab
<stevewd> whyameye: cool.  I have synaptic up now.  Let me check real quick.  Thanks.
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: success!
<Frijolie> and no entries in there
<gordonjcp> jarco: that's in 20-odd years
<gordonjcp> jarco: it's just *crazy*
<idigital> gordonjcp do u put in back off of  ext3?
<Frijolie> it was mounting to /media/BRIAN'S IPO
<gordonjcp> idigital: I don't understand
<jarco> hehe gordonjcp in fact u are right. I never ever seen my swap being used :p
<skinnymg1> can anyone help me out with getting a set of usb speakers setup :)
<gordonjcp> Swap:  2931852k total,        0k used,  2931852k free,   872580k cached
<idigital> gordonjcp like this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/partitioning6.png or like http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/partitioning7.png that?
<ikehn7> hey syzygy:
<jarco> i should be quite
<skinofstars1> syzygy: does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1004906.html
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<jarco> jarco@sugarfree:~$ free
<jarco>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jarco> Mem:       2072456    1997496      74960          0      49628    1016548
<jarco> -/+ buffers/cache:     931320    1141136
<jarco> Swap:      4329476       3552    4325924
<ikehn7> syzygy how do i make loading ubuntu faster
<FloodBot1> jarco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> idigital: second one
<jarco> is this normal for only kde running and 3 or 4 applications?
<gordonjcp> idigital: that way you can blow away your OS but keep your homedir
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know where I can find mf2t?
<ikehn7> does anyone know how to make ubuntu load faster?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: wait for jaunty for the fast boot
<ikehn7> in bios?
<gordonjcp> ikehn7: set up suspend like you would for a laptop?
<tsrk> has anyone else had a problem with the kernel upgrade?
<gbear14275> ok.. I'll leave the room alone
<ikehn7> wats suspend
<tsrk> i'm stuck at "configuring linux-image-2.7.27-11-generic"
<ikehn7> is that in bios?
<Frijolie> the iPod is recognized in lsusb
<skinofstars1> ikehn7:  check out the videos on the fedora 10sec boot and then just spend the next few months wishing life was really like that
<hvgotcodes> how to install stable kde4.2?  All the instructions I find are for nightly builds
<stevewd> whyameye: hmmmm. I cannot find the force?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: suspend is in the same menu as logout and shutdown
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu boots pretty quickly anyway
<gordonjcp> at least on my machine
<syzygy> ikehn7: look at what programs it loads on startup and remove some of them form the scripts at the start
<gordonjcp> typically less than a minute or so from cold
<ari_stress> morning all :)
<syzygy> ikehn7: what does it load on startup?
<genii> Hm. There's lspci and there's lsusb. Is there something like lsisa (aside from lshw). I can't see an ISA based soundcard on a particular box with the usual tools
<skinofstars1> takes an age to boot on mine :(
<robinhood2008> so how exactly does "wubi" work?
<gordonjcp> genii: not as far as I know, typically ISA cards don't identify themselves in the way that PCI cards do
<ikehn7> wat
<ikehn7> that sucks
<whyameye> stevewd: under the "Package" menu. It will be grey out unless 1) you have a package already selected and 2) there is more than one version of the package available.
<ikehn7> xp loads faster
<ikehn7> then
<gordonjcp> genii: there might be some sort of PNP tools
<FloodBot1> ikehn7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skinnymg1> please can anyone help me setup a pair of usb speakers in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ikehn7: what's xp?
<syzygy> skinofstars1: I think that is the problem; however, I cannot connect to the local mirrors to update or dl anything
<WebcamWonder> robinhood2008: Mounts a loopback ext3 partition on your NTFS drive
<ikehn7> windows xp
<gordonjcp> ikehn7: oh, never used it
<ikehn7> ?
<syzygy> skinofstars1: not sure why, but cannot connect
<robinhood2008> is it safe?
<jarco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111069/ is this normal memory usage for kde with compiz and only a few applications open?
<genii> gordonjcp: I sort of thought so :/
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: go to system>preferences>sessions to stop any needless tasks slowing your boot
<syzygy> XP=ignorance
<gordonjcp> genii: what's the card?
<ikehn7> k
<gordonjcp> robinhood2008: is what safe?
<WebcamWonder> robinhood2008: In what aspect? Safe as in safe for the NTFS drive, or safe for the EXT3 partition?
<stevewd> whyameye: I don't know what package to choose the reflects the previous kernel version.
<idigital> gordonjcp thx , so ubuntu [ext 3] mounted as none and another [ext 3] partition mounted as /home and another one is mounted as [swap]
<idigital> like what i was shown on the picture. So how many one Gb on the first partation (none)? 2nd partation (/home)? 3rd partation (swap)?
<gordonjcp> ikehn7: it takes less than a minute or so for my PC to boot, I can live with that every couple of weeks ;-)
<ikehn7> but there is no needless thing
<skinofstars1> syzygy: XP has it's advantages, like.. erm.. err
<gbear14275> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<gordonjcp> ikehn7: no, first one mounted as /
<robinhood2008> what i mean is, it won't destroy my Windows Vista machine... correct?
<gbear14275> ??? there a way to fix that?
<ikehn7> oh maybe its because i have xp on there still
<tsrk> skinofstars1, XP has the advantage of running windows programs
<ikehn7> lol
<gbear14275> ikehn7: what are you talking about?
<syzygy> tsrk: wine
<WebcamWonder> robinhood2008: Not intentionally, if that is what you are asking. There might be a few bugs, but it does work. Has been working for me since hardy :)
<ikehn7> can i dl wine
<syzygy> I am running ableton live on linux
<ruben23> hi
<ikehn7> where do i get wine
<tsrk> syzygy, wine isn't very good from my experiences
<syzygy> repos
<WebcamWonder> ikehn7: sudo aptitude install wine
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: ask google
<syzygy> sudo apt-get install wine
<syzygy> I am also ruinning GTA III San Andreas
<ruben23> how am i going to resolve issue with swap files../
<ikehn7> oh
<syzygy> on wine
<idigital> gordonjcp did u get my msg/question
<genii> gordonjcp: Soundcard. I think CS4236 or similar but can't tell for sure without yanking out now and looking up the chips or so
<gordonjcp> idigital: sorry, first partition as /, second as /home
<skinofstars1> is the current wine in the repos?
<syzygy> ikehn7: if you have ubunut it probably came with it
<gordonjcp> idigital: I mistabbed
<gbear14275> ruben23: whats your swap file issue?
<ruben23> i have swp file on my hosts
<gordonjcp> genii: hmm - you could see what modules are loaded maybe?
<WebcamWonder> skinofstars1: Not current. But wine is in the repos. For current, you need to add the wine repos
<ruben23> i edit hosts...
<robinhood2008> Actually, I'm more paranoid about the fact that I have approximately 24 GB of hard drive space to work with, and Wubi wants 8 GB in order for Ubuntu to work comfortably.
<idigital> gordonjcp how about the swap (/swap)
<whyameye> stevewd: linux-restricted-modules-generic probably.
<idigital> gordonjcp how about the size of each one?
<gbear14275> robinhood2008: dualboot it
<ruben23> then suddenly ssh stop wprking..so when i try to edit hosts again it says swap fiel..
<eegore> My nvidia driver will not do sli or detect my monitor properly
<ikehn7> really so i dont have to dl?
<ikehn7> wine?
<WebcamWonder> robinhood2008: I have tons of dev headers, and programming things insatlled on my instalation, and it has yet to cross the 10 gb mark
<skinofstars1> syzygy: is GTA running ok in wine? you're not using cageeda or whatever it's called?
<whyameye> stevewd: look at your history. Aren't the names there?
<idigital> gordonjcp can i pm u ?
<jarco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111069/ is this normal memory usage for kde with compiz and only a few applications open?
<eegore> anyone have a clue as to what I need to do.
<syzygy> skinofstars1: I tried cedega, but it costs money...wine runs it fine, however...my comp overheats a lot because it was built poorly
<skinofstars1> ikehn: where possible you should always add software through the repos
<robinhood2008> add to that the fact that the computer i'm planning to run it on is not my own...
<genii> gordonjcp: Thats the catch22. Since it doesn't load any, I need to find out card make to know what module.... etc etc. No matter, I'll just yank it out and look it up at some point then. Just thought might be some ISA synonym for lspci or so
<WebcamWonder> ikehn7: sudo aptitude install wine <= will download, and configure things for you (somewhat)
<ikehn7> couldnt find package wine
<gordonjcp> genii: yeah
<stevewd> whyameye: The names of about 12 or so updates are there
<ikehn7> its says it cant find wine
<syzygy> skinofstars1: I think if I can resolve the local repo connection I can install gdm, but I am not sure how to do that/why it no longer works
<gmap> when I run firefox in command line it says Error: No display specified. How can I correct this?
<whyameye> stevewd: but you said everything works with the previous kernel, so roll back the kernel only.
<idigital> gordon first partation should have 4gb for / and ext and as primary and not logic?
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<WebcamWonder> gmap: You are trying to run firefox from terminal? That will never work
<idigital> gordonjcp first partation should have 4gb for / and ext and as primary and not logic?
<ikehn7> k thank you
<skinofstars1> syzygy: not sure either. but it's the best i can come up with
<robinhood2008> shall i explain my situation?
<gmap> webcamwonder how can I run it without desktop?
<syzygy> skinofstars1: thanks, I will keep looking
<WebcamWonder> gmap: You can't run any GUI application without a GUI. Look for a textbased browser like lynx
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: look for linux alternatives before just installing windows apps
<stevewd> It does work fine with the other version.  I've done that by pressing "esc" within GRUB at first boot up.  Then manually move to the previous installation.  However, with 12 or or so different updates listed in the history, shouldn't they all get rolled back?
<tsrk> When I use "apt-get upgrade" I get "The following packages have been kept back:
<tsrk>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<tsrk>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<tsrk> ".  What's that mean and how can I install those?
<FloodBot1> tsrk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsrk> Oops, sorry, copy + paste from terminal :S
<stevewd> whyameye: see previous entry.  Forgot your handle agaon
<WebcamWonder> tsrk: upgrade does a safe-upgrade, it won't install "potientially" unsafe upgrades
<gmap> webcamwonder I am trying to run firefox on startup without having to load the entire desktop
<tsrk> WebcamWonder, ok, how can I do an "unsafe" upgrade?
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know where I can find mf2t?
<WebcamWonder> tsrk: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<jtaji> tsrk: use 'apt-get dist-upgrade' or 'aptitude full-upgrade'
<whyameye> stevewd: I think you are fine just rolling back the kernel.
<tsrk> WebcamWonder, jtaji, thank you
<ikehn7> like wat would i get instead of starcraft
<ikehn7> why would i look for linux stuff first
<theguruofgod> fuck
<stevewd> Okay.  I must say that I do like the "recovery mode" in xp and vista versus that.
<ikehn7> wait do i need to find ubuntu only or linux is fine
<theguruofgod> life sucks
<lifenova> !ohmy
<FloodBot1> theguruofgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<WebcamWonder> gmap: Yes, but it seems you are still trying to run firefox from the terminal, since there is no attached screen. Perhaps, it would be better if you told us what you are trying to accomplish
<theguruofgod> why bother with life anymore
<syzygy> ikehn7: lol...are you looking for games?
<gordonjcp> !language | lifenova
<ubottu> lifenova: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stevewd> whyameye: with my luck the baby will blow up by rolling back and then I will be out of luck entirely
<ikehn7> kinda
<ikehn7> do i need wine
<ikehn7> for that
<syzygy> ikehn7: only for windows programs that are supported
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: if you want a specific game then wine. but for normal apps you should llok at open software, eg, open office not MS office, gimp not photoshop
<ikehn7> oh
<ikehn7> but gimp is lacking though
<syzygy> ikehn7: how?
<bort_> hello, I see a vertical green line in all my DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 movie files, I believe it due to a wrong codec. What's the command for re-installing that codec, if there is any?
<ikehn7> is windows app detrimental to buntu
<whyameye> stevewd: I don't think synaptic is that stupid. I guess I can't guarentee anything but in my mind it seems like booting with the previous kernel is doing exactly the same thing except with synaptic you are removing the other kernel entirely.
<syzygy> ikehn7: it save to more formats
<skinofstars1> ikehn7: how is gimp lacking? i love that app!
<syzygy> ikehn7: and it has as many options
<syzygy> aye
<syzygy> me too
<ikehn7> its ok
<syzygy> I know people who forge birth certificate with it
<syzygy> it's more than okay
<skinofstars1> haha
<ikehn7> photoshop is a bit more efficient
<syzygy> how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikehn7> in terms of brushes
<gmap> webcamwonder, I am trying to build a kiosk system that runs apache and firefox. I do not want user interaction with the desktop.
<syzygy> what makes it better?
<syzygy> it has less formatting options
<ikehn7> the brushes
<stevewd> whyameye: I agree.  linux header, server, c library and others were updated.  I think if I do one I will roll back all the updates from today.
<syzygy> and same resolution adjustments
<ikehn7> and speed
<syzygy> there are plugins
<ikehn7> filters
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > syzygy
<ubottu> syzygy, please see my private message
<skinofstars1> more brushes available from deviant art
<gbear14275> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C <-- anyway/anything I have to do to remedy this?
<Jack_Sparrow> syzygy ikehn7  Hold off on hitting enter like that it just spams the channel
<bthornton> got a weird problem on my Hardy box after doing a dist-upgrade. I've booted to kernel 2.6.24-23-generic, but /lib/modules/ does not have a directory for the currently running kernel (it only has 2.6.22*)
<stevewd> whyameye: thanks for your help.  You've given me a couple if things to try.
<whyameye> stevewd: sure. good luck.
<bthornton> ...and yet, Synaptic shows that linux-ubuntu-modules and linux-restricted-modules ARE installed for the currently running kernel. what gives?
<ikehn7> wat am i suppose to hit
<ikehn7> if not enter
<WebcamWonder> gmap: Beats me. Have you tried googling? Last time I heard, there were some distros specifically fine-tuned for that job
<bort_> hello, I see a vertical green line in all my DivX MPEG-4 Version 5 movie files, I believe it due to a wrong codec. What's the command for re-installing that codec, if there is any?
<Jack_Sparrow> ikehn7 Form complete questions relating to suppoort
<stevewd> whyameye: I need it.  You take care and thanks for your help again!
<ikehn7> why do ppl keep on regulating my speech
<ikehn7> its not wrong
<grandy> hello, anyone familiar with ufw firewall?  Just trying to figure out where it stores the settings you add via the command line
<nikneym> what's the name of the lamp package in ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> grandy: man ufw
<grandy> WebcamWonder: I've read it, didn't notice that info...
<bthornton> is there an apt-get/aptitude command that reinstalls an installed package (i.e. uninstalls and then installs)?
<bort_> what's the command to uninstall the divx video codec?
<James_A> Does anyone have experience with the Ubuntu IPTables firewall manager "firestarter" ?
<Frijolie> anyone, anyone?
<nikneym> what is the name of the lamp package in ubuntu?
<subinacls> apt-get --remove <package && apt-get install <package>
<nikneym> "linux apache mysql php" ?
<WebcamWonder> grandy: Last paragraph before the See Also section
<loopwert> you can pm if you have the answer.....i am trying to run Portal by valve...steam works fine but when launch portal my PC restarts
<tritium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iamelite> Firestarter, Well James_A, I tried that program to share my internets. But it failed miserably.
<loopwert> this is under wine
<grandy> WebcamWonder: hmm I just added a rule to allow port 3000 yet there is no mention of port 3000 in /etc/ufw/sysctcl.conf
<bort_> subinacls: does that command works too for uninstalling a video codec? (Divx)?
<subinacls> if you installed divx by the way apt-get
<subinacls> did you complie from source
<wolter> is there any virtual machine with graphic card support?
<subinacls> or grab it from some package manager
<WebcamWonder> grandy: /var/lib/ufw/user.rules, please read the entire man page
<Omikane> How do you toggle the mouse wheel in ubuntu?
<grandy> WebcamWonder: ahhh ... there they are!  Thanks much... I didn't realize that command line rules were considered "user rules" ... i have read the man page a few times... sometimes they are a bit confusing
<WebcamWonder> grandy: :).. No problems
<idigital> I have a x64  computer and 4 gb of ram how any gb do i need for the swapp partation??
<gbear14275> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<wolter> idigital, i have 4gb as well. i set up 2gb for swap, but never a single kb gets used
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: We don't support unofficial repositories
<bthornton> what's currently the latest kernel for Hardy?
<subinacls> idigital, i would go with 1 g sawp
<wolter> idigital, so i'd put either 2gb or 1gb
<subinacls> swap
<bthornton> is it a 2.6.22 or 2.6.24?
<WebcamWonder> bthornton: .23
<bort_> subinacls: I have this green line in every divx video file I have. I think I reinstalled divx and the same problem persisted
<subinacls> i run 512 for swap
<WebcamWonder> bthornton: With proposed updates off, that is
<bort_> subinacls: what else can be done?
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: thats great... but unfortunately this was an ubuntu official update that errored out... I now get that when I hit "check"
<grandy> WebcamWonder: since you seem to know a lot about ufw, suppose I'm setting up a few servers, would I just edit user.rules accordingly for each one?  Or would you recommend some other approach?
<subinacls> also speeds depends on partitions
<subinacls> r/w head closer to center of disk <partition 1> would have better preformance then having it on part3 or so on
<grandy> WebcamWonder: I'm wondering if it might make more sense to define applications first, seems optional but might make the config more clear
<bthornton> WebcamWonder: any idea how 2.6.24-23 is showing up in synaptic?
<bort_> subinacls: can you tell me how to uninstall the divx? maybe if vlc does not find it, it downloads it automatically
<Omikane> How do you toggle the mouse wheel in ubuntu?
<subinacls> as for the divx
<subinacls> you can try to get another codec
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: so any ideas?  This is all official releases  i'm trying to update
<idigital> wolter 1024 mb = 1gb  or should i put 1.1gb?
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: sudo aptitude update ? see if it flushes out
<gbear14275> idigital: 1Gib
<bort_> anyone??
<bort_> ah
<bort_> subinacls: like hi
<bort_> which*
<WebcamWonder> grandy: Sure you can. But if you have servers, I would say go for a firewall like iptables. That is a steep learning curve, but the benefits are immense
<lonely_athens> #ircwarez
<idigital> does it matter if the swap is type of partaition as primary or logic?
<adi1> hi all
<subinacls> mp4 and other video audio codec's
<Flannel> idigital: Nope
<subinacls> avi
<subinacls> maybe swf player
<WebcamWonder> grandy: But, yeah you can directly modify the rules, ufw should have no problems as long as you enter them correctly (in the correct format/syntax that is)
<bthornton> I've got a package that won't remove, but I need to reinstall it. Any ideas how to do that?
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder:http://paste.ubuntu.com/111076/
<grandy> WebcamWonder: might I ask for a few of the reasons you'd recommend iptables?  ufw is mainly just to get *some* security, but I will take the time to learn iptables if it will help
<adi1> what usb wireless  draft G or N for laptop is known to work out of the box in ubuntu?
<bthornton> apt-get remove sez: "dpkg: error processing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-23-generic (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<adi1> I need to buy one
<adi1> usb wireless
<WebcamWonder> grandy: iptables is all firewalls in the market, combined, on steroids. You can fine tune, and fine grain each and everything. But if you are going more for the, these are the list of ports that need to be open, ufw should serve you just fine
<adi1> but I dont know what brand is suported in ubuntu
<adi1> anyone any idea?
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: Could you pastebin your sources as well?
<grandy> WebcamWonder: ahh ok... thanks for the advice.  At present my needs are fairly minimal but I think I'll read a few tutorials on iptables and see how it goes too...
<WebcamWonder> grandy: No problems
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: yeah one sec
<laughyn1nj4> just re installed windoze on a dual boot sys ... now windoze takes over the boot process and i can't get to ubuntu.  help?
<the|Navigator> Is there a way to lock a specific user acount down to opening like 3 or 4 apps?
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: just got a package update notice.. going to try installing them and seeing if that resolves it
<jpastore> what package provides dos2unix?
<subinacls> !google dos2unix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google dos2unix
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: It shouldn't matter. What is likely happening is that one or more of the repos isn't able to update. You should manually iterate over your sources to see which one is dead
<Omikane> I have a MS 2000 laser mouse and the scrolling is very slow. I can't find the option to adjust the wheel speed
<WebcamWonder> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> Package dos2unix does not exist in intrepid
<kitche> !grub | laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WebcamWonder> jpastore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34067
<jpastore> WebcamWonder, thanks!
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: got these errors on the update attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111077/
<laughyn1nj4> shhhhhhhhwanks ! ! !
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: Yeah, it seems the new kernel couldn't install b/c of dependency problems
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: anything I can do to resolve that?
<laughyn1nj4> oh cool...how do i use that paste thingie?
<syzygy> is it possible to edit a.odt file in vim?
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: Well, go through your sources, and try to disable launchpad repos that seem doubtful, and then re-upgrade
<gbear14275> ok
<gbear14275> will try that
<WebcamWonder> syzygy: Highly doubt that. vim is a text editor at its best, it shouldn;t be able to read compressed/formatted files like odt, unless of some plugins
<syzygy> WebcamWonder: dern, okay
<Flannel> syzygy: Yes.
<Flannel> WebcamWonder: vim can read gzip just fine.  The issue would be the fact that it's got multiple files in it.
<syzygy> oh? how do you go about reading it?
<cr4z3d> hey, is it possible to shrink an extended ext3 partition?
<salmon> hey, what do i need to install to get sound to work in flash?
<WebcamWonder> Flannel: hmm. Never knew that. Not much of a vim kinda guy :)
<ruben23> hi i installed webmin on my ubuntu...then it says after installation that i can login to my webmin with this add: https://activerub:10000/ but  address not found...my hostname is activerub....what might be the problem..
<so_cute> tes tes
<rww> cr4z3d: Should be, yes. You can do it with the gparted package (if the partition in question isn't your Ubuntu partition) or from a gparted LiveCD
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23, please see my private message
<Arakis_> hi guys I have a dual monitor setup and I'd like to have different users on each monitor, is there a way to do this?
<ruben23> ubottu:please pm me again sorry i close your message accidentally..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ari_stress> Arakis_: i don't think so?
<cr4z3d> rww: i'm in a live ubuntu cd right now trying to resize /dev/sda1 by shrinking the extended partition on /dev/sda2 but I do not see the option to shrink the extended volume but i can shrink the normal ext3 volumes
<rww> !webmin > ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23, please see my private message
<salmon> hey so i can watch videos in flash, but i have no sound, just did a re-install so what do i need to get sound
<lifenova> Can anyone help me with UPnP? I've installed and configured Mediatomb to try to get my PS3 to be able to stream audio from my computer, but when I try to search for media servers on the PS3, it says that no servers were found
<the|Navigator> is it possible to give an ubuntu account no password?
<syzygy> okay, two questions...one: If I cannot connect to my local mirrors to dl gdm to reboot my gui, then can I get the package on a usb (because I do not have a live cd) and manually install it from terminal? And two: is the standard location for usb /media/something... or is it /dev/sda?
<ikehn7> Does anyone in here know how to use vbox?
<rww> cr4z3d: Oh, you mean the actual extended partition, not the logical partitions inside it? I think it'll automatically resize the extended partition to fit the partitions inside it. Not sure about that, though.
<syzygy> I can dl gdm from another comp and install from usb, yes?
<turtle_> Anyone set up Skype with Alsa?
<James_A> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ikehn7> Does anyone knkow how to use vbox in here?
<cr4z3d> rww: that makes sense though i'll give it a shot
<turtle_> maybe I should start Skype with alsawrapper?
<rww> !anyone | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikehn7> how do you use vbox?
<WebcamWonder> turtle_: Skype is alsa-aware. What problems are you having?
<salmon> someone, anyone, please halp me, i know it's something like libflashsupport or something along those lines, i need to get whatever i need to install to get sound in flash
<turtle_> No sound
<syzygy> ikehn7: google
<ikehn7> how do i activate or start vbox
<turtle_> "problem with sound device" when calling
<subinacls> alsaconfig
<subinacls> check see if your levels are right
<ikehn7> so i just google that question?
<rww> !virtualbox | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<subinacls> redefine your statement and ask google ikehn7
<hvgotcodes> i tried to upgrade my nvidia drivers, but now i get an error when trying to start x about api mismatch -- has anyone seen this?
<turtle_> I don't have an alsaconfig and there is no alsaconfig in the ubuntu multiverse
<exodus_ms> ikehn7: --> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<rww> hvgotcodes: what version of Ubuntu are you using (Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty, etc.)?
<gbear14275> whats the hotkey for copy?  Ctrl-C ends a service...
<hvgotcodes> rww: intrepid
<turtle_> should I install alsa-oss?
<gbear14275> need to get something out of a terminal display window
<hvgotcodes> the kernel was just updated today, but i instlaled the driver after
<jarco> gbear14275, middlemouse?
<meoblast001> hi... i feel like a complete idiot.. but it appears i have forgotten how to make an audio cd
<meoblast001> would someone like to stimulate that part of my brain?
<gbear14275> hmm... not sure that worked
<rww> hvgotcodes: So you have the latest kernel and drivers installed? Did you restart after the installation?
<jarco> meoblast001, k3b not working?
<syzygy> meoblast001: dl gnome baker
<rww> meoblast001: k3b or brasero can both do that
<subinacls> k3b is good
<exodus_ms> gbear14275: to copy in the terminal you need shift+ctrl+c
<syzygy> thos too
<meoblast001> ahh... i thought there was an option in rhythmbox.. found it
<subinacls> very well could be
<hvgotcodes> rww: ooohhhhh didnt realize i had to restart the system -- is there a modprobe command that cna do it?
<gbear14275> exodus_ms: no dice... just see's it as a ctrl+c
<rww> hvgotcodes: I don't think so. As far as I know, kernel upgrades require actual restarts.
<ikehn7> anyone know what root means?
<hvgotcodes> rww: i thought running the nvidia package compiles a new kernel modue and that one could rmmod the old module out and modprobe the new one in
<ikehn7> what does root mean?
<gbear14275> rww: you got any possible tips... trying to get a terminal output out of a detail display... can't use ctrl+c (obviously)  was hoping for a copy shortcut
<WebcamWonder> !root | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<subinacls> root is god
<exodus_ms> gbear14275: I dont know shift+ctrl+c always works for me
<virianflux> hey everyone, on a fresh install of xubuntu and  my eyetoy isn't working after following the rasta jpeg hack directions. I think I might have rmmoded a little too far. any thoughts?
<duelboot> ikehn7, several possibilities...depends on what you are asking about
<Frijolie> how does ubuntu mount USB devices on-the-fly?
<subinacls> to get to god you have to get back to your root(s)
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: gnome-terminal, or some other?
<rob1336> sudo is god
<rww> ikehn7: It's the administrator account in many Linux distributions. That account is disabled by default in Ubuntu in favor of sudo.
<idefine> is it possible to tcpdump on port 80? i get garble...is this because the content is gzipped?
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: yes, gnome terminal
<subinacls> sudo su
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: Edit -> Copy? :)
<subinacls> enter password for your user
<turtle_> sudo su is a good command
<subinacls> and you then are root
<hvgotcodes> rww: that didn't do it -- it syas the nvidia kernel modue hass version 177.82 but the driver component has 180.22
<rww> gbear14275: I'm not sure what you're asking. gnome-terminal uses Ctrl-Shift-C instead of Ctrl-C, if that's what you mean.
<subinacls> sudo su == root
<rob1336> gksu is the GUI version of god
<Frijolie> anyone?
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: but its the details portion of the changes applied window from the update manager.  Its details in a terminal window... not necessarily gnome terminal
<turtle_> If I type alsamixer I see PulseAudio as my card; is that okya?
<rob1336> Frijolie, it does for me
<istvan> i'm getting this error: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -- how do i solve it?
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: Oh, I see. I believe, (I am not sure), the apt-log dumps that as well
<Frijolie> rob1336, yeah cause you've got USB in your name
<subinacls> find that lib and install it
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: Other than that, that is a dumb terminal. Try the middle click
<Adman65> how is ubuntu server handle MD raid and LVM?
<subinacls> libopenal  <~~~ google that
<subinacls> locate what package that has
<Adman65> better than the desktop edition i hope
<subinacls> apt-get install package here
<gbear14275> WebcamWonder: yes, dumb terminal... no response... unless does that dump to a log file somewhere i can get it from instead?
<subinacls> and ldconfig if the package does not ldconfig automatically
<rww> hvgotcodes: did you install the nvidia drivers using apt-get or using nvidia's website?
<mark747> Hey guys
<Frijolie> i'm trying to get an iPod to mount. I think i messed up it's mount point by attempting to change the volume name
<Frijolie> (it was working before)
<mark747> Can someone help me understand rsync a little bit better?
<jsfoxton> hi guys! How do i print to an epsom rx600 without ubuntu 8.10 throwing a wobbly??
<Frijolie> and is detected in dmesg and lusub
<mark747> I just want to grab updates from a remote host, I don't want to alter the files on the remote host at all
<Adman65> what's up mark747
<Frijolie> er lsusb
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275: check (I am not sure) /var/log/apt
<rww> !enter | General note
<ubottu> General note: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hvgotcodes> rww: using nvidia's dealie
<mark747> Adman65: So I'm trying to grab updates to a few large files from a remote server, and I *only* want to grab updates and get new files
<mark747> Adman65: I wouldn't want my own local server to delete anything from the remote server
<notdarkyet> hey all, do you guys have any recommendations for cheap hosting with capabilities to host django? i cant afford many of the vps prices (lowest being arround 20 a month), any suggestions would be nice
<WebcamWonder> !off-topic | notdarkyet
<ubottu> notdarkyet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Adman65> i was reading the manual last night, i think it has a flag for something like that
<uncle_ben> i keep trying to send e-mail through evolution all day, but it's not working...it was always working before and i haven't made any system changes, so i'm not sure how to troubleshoot: http://i42.tinypic.com/wlzss0.png
<mark747> Adman65: Any ideas which one?
<notdarkyet> sorry wrong room
<rww> hvgotcodes: NVidia drivers are supported by Ubuntu's restricted driver manager. I'd recommend removing whatever you installed manually from nvidia's installer, and using System > Administration > Hardware Drivers instead.
<hvgotcodes> rww how do i do that
<virianflux> hvgotcodes, do you have the latest version of Ubuntu with updates?
<Frijolie> nobody's a mount guru huh?
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: what are you using gmail, etc..
<istvan> I get this error: I have no libopenal.so.0 how do I fix that error? i'm on ubuntu studio 64 bit
<On0bi> heh, in bed i am
<Adman65> somewhere near the bottom of the man
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: yes, gmail
<hvgotcodes> virianflux: yes i do - i wanted the newest nvidia drivers because of supposed kde4 performance enhancements
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: can you check your email on line, maybe it's on gmails side
<virianflux> hvgotcodes, so you you are using kubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Regarding your old question... There is a gnome-volume-manager, that handles the auto mounting
<hvgotcodes> virianflux: no regular ubuntu
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: yeah, i can log in with firefox and send from there, but not through evolution all of a sudden
<virianflux> hvgotcodes, so you are using gnome as your window manager?
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, isn't there supposed to be an entry in fstab for USB devices?
<rww> Frijolie: not usually, no
<hvgotcodes> virianflux: for now
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Not unless you put it manually in there
<turtle_> I am having a problem with Skype. Should I run Skype through alsa-oss?
<virianflux> hvgotcodes, so its 8.10?
<hvgotcodes> rww: the latest version in the restricted driver manager is still a few versions behind
<turtle_> the alsa wrapper?
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: edit->preferences->mail accounts, select account and click edit
<hvgotcodes> virianflux: yes intrepid and up to date, including hte kernel upgrade released today
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: ok...what info did you want
<WebcamWonder> hvgotcodes: I believe you had the same case as me the first time around. You have to blacklist the nvidia, and nv modules
<WebcamWonder> hvgotcodes: But get the drivers from the repos, if they work fine for you
<rww> hvgotcodes: that's the latest version supported by Ubuntu. You can upgrade past that manually, I guess, but I can't be much help with it :/
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: check the Receiving Email and Sending Email tabs, see if anything as changed since you last configured it
<ikehn7> how can i load ubuntu without having to physically touch it everytime?
<virianflux> hvgotcodes, did you manage to get up the restricted driver manager?
<hvgotcodes> WebcamWonder: for kde4.2 it seems a bit sluggish -- i wanted to try the latest drivers to see if it worked better
<virianflux> ikehn7, do you mean automatic login?
<WebcamWonder> ikehn7: What do you mean physically touch it everytime?
<hvgotcodes> virianflux -- yes i uninstalled the unsupported driver and am back to normal
<ikehn7> like u knkow the hp laptop
<ikehn7> how it has that touchscreen part
<WebcamWonder> hvgotcodes: Have you read this? More specifically, the blacklisting part? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ikehn7> i have to touch that back and forth
<hvgotcodes> WebcamWonder: ah thanx thats what  i need
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: no, i already checked...i've made no changes...when i click the send/receive button, it will pull email from pop, but it won't connect to smtp...i can ping the server at the command line...just can't seem to connect to send email
<ikehn7> in order for the orange bar to move
<virianflux> hvgotcodes, good luck
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, hmm...so how do you fix an unmounting iPod if it 'dynamically' is mounted
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: You want to stop it from automounting?
<ikehn7> anyone have an idea?
<hvgotcodes> virianflux: thanx -- if it breaks everything im sure ill be back
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, no I want it to mount
<ikehn7> do i need virus scanner for ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> ikehn7: Nope
<phixxor> hello, I am trying to get wireless to work on my sister's computer, it is a very strange problem
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: And the automount doesn't mount it?
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, it was mounting before and I tried to change the volume name and messed it up I think
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: you have this for Sending Email options: Server=smtp.gmail.com (check mark next to Server requires autho SSL encryption PLAIN Authentication
<rww> !virus | ikehn7
<ubottu> ikehn7: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Ahh. Have you tried moutning it manually?
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, no, I don't know how to do that
<WebcamWonder> !mount | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<virianflux> I have ov51x-jpeg compiled and running but my eyetoy webcam isn't showing as loaded in skype or cheese, any thoughts?
<ikehn7> thanks
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: yes, i already have those settings...keep in mind this has been working all along...it's just now i can't connect to the server...it times out...it's not even an authentication failure...no error codes
<phixxor> All was hunky dory in 8.04, but when I go to 8.10 (first by update, second time I did a fresh install) network manager connects to my network automatically, stays connected for a few minutes, and then disconnects unable to reconnect
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Arghh, useless info. Hold up
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<the|Navigator> Is it possible for me to stop a user changing any preferences/editing their menu bars?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: The easiest would be, sudo mount <device_address> <destination_folder>
<Mood> is there a way of auto starting services (e.g. apache) upon ubuntu startup?
<lifenova1> Can anyone help me with port forwarding? I'm trying to get apache to work so that my server can be viewed from my external IP - I've forwarded the ports as described on portforward.com, but going to my IP in my browser just sends me to my modem's home page. Help?
<virianflux> Mood, yes
<WebcamWonder> Mood: Prefs -> Sessions, Adm -> Services
<rww> uncle_ben: It's possible that your Internet Service Provider started blocking SMTP requests. Several of them do that, unfortunately.
<syzygy> I need to reinstall gdm, but I cannot connect to the internet to dl, and I do not have a live cd...can I mount a usb key with the package and install from terminal (sicne I have no gui)?
<syzygy> stupid gnome
<uncle_ben> rww: why would they do that?  they think i'm a spammer?
<WebcamWonder> syzygy: The package list for ubuntu-desktop is quite big. It is very difficult to manually hunt down every package
<phixxor> syzygy: good scrabble word :)
 * syzygy sighs
<Mood> WebcamWonder: I'm using Xubuntu... I don't have Prefs
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, how do you find the "<device_address>"?
<ikehn7> why does it say unknown id:apt-get when i try to install something
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: sudo fdisk -l
<Mood> which file has the "upon startup" services?
<virianflux> syzygy, I think it's do-able
<WebcamWonder> syzygy: Do you have a USB large enough to hold the entire image itself?
<Mood> i'd like to edit the auto startup services manually (manual configuration via file)
<syzygy> 2g
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, that'd be l33t but isn't that overkill?
<rww> uncle_ben: I have no idea why, it's just something they do.
<Hurley_> Hello
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, alright, I plug it in and get error message "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<Hurley_> can i upgrade from debian etch to ubuntu?
<virianflux> syzygy, you should be able to use apt-get if you have the debs
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: I don't know of an attempt by anyone to consolidate all the packages required to install ubuntu-desktop from an alternative/server install. If you do, I would be happy to learn of something new
<uncle_ben> rww: that makes no send...why would they block someone from sending e-mail?  unless it's because i'm trying to connect multiple times with different gmail accounts and they think i'm spamming
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, also "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: He doesn't have an internet connection :)
<lynxz> I have an ATI 4870x2, and it's running much hotter in Ubuntu than Windows? Anybody knows the reason / a fix ?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Yeah, that would be nautilus failing to mount it. Hold on
<rww> uncle_ben: If your hostname is accurate, you're connecting using RCN. It wouldn't be the first time they've done it: http://www.google.com/search?q=SMTP+RCN
<syzygy> virianflux: so just dl them on this computer, onto usb, and run install as a normal command? or should I move them somewhere?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Try manually mounting it
<NJ> uncle_ben: Server: smtp.gmail.com:587 try t
<virianflux> syzygy, that would work if you can use another net connection, yes
<virianflux> syzygy, so you only have the alternate install?
<uncle_ben> NJ: i did try that port...still no go...  rww: yeah, i'm really getting sick of rcn...i'll give them a call
<lynxz> I used to have an option on my older machine ( "Swap Center/LFE" ), can't find it anymore on my new machine, anybody knows how to get it to appear ?
<w33d5> can someone give me a quick BASH for loop to rename files incrementing each file to scannedphoto-XXXX.jpg?
<syzygy> virianflux: ? I am not sure what you mean, I am runnign debian on a separate comp with a gui, my laptop has all of my data on it and lost gdm, and anm internet connection. No live cd...
<syzygy> virianflux: if that is what you mean by alternate install, not sure...but I still need to find the packages
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111083/
<virianflux> syzygy,  do you have a usb stick or CD to burn to?
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: I don't know try changing the server to  smtp.googlemail.com
<syzygy> virianflux: just usb
<nat2610> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: 40 gig iPod?
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: yeah, that's a thought...i'll try that...probably won't work either...but thanks for trying to help
<virianflux> syzygy, I'm sure there is a way
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, yes
<lifenova1> Can anyone help me get apache to work so that I (and others) can view my pages from an external IP? Right now it works so that I can view it from http;//localhost, but not my IP address. I've forwarded the ports in both my modem and router interfaces, but when I go to my external IP it just redirects me to my modem interface. help
<exodus_ms> uncle_ben: no problem, sorry I couldn't help more, only suggestion I have would be to try imap now that gmail supports it
<yoyit2> I need some help i have a desktop pc thats is old and it is running hardy right now and i went out a bought a wifi card for it but i dont get any internet  how do you set up the wifi plz help
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Where did you tell ubuntu to change the mount points for your iPod? (If you did that)?
<virianflux> syzygy, what happend to the ubuntu desktop?
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, in nautilus I changed the volume name to /media/iPod
<rww> exodus_ms: Gmail's instructions for IMAP include setting up SMTP, so I don't think that'd help =/
<uncle_ben> exodus_ms: i don't know anything about imap...is that an smtp alternative?
<syzygy> virianflux: it's still there, but I lsot my gui
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, previously it was /media/BRIAN'S IPO
<virianflux> syzygy, how is it lost?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Ahh, so you renamed the directory itself?
<yoyit2> I need some help i have a desktop pc thats is old and it is running hardy right now and i went out a bought a wifi card for it but i dont get any internet  how do you set up the wifi plz help
<prabha1989> one prob with the startup of ubuntu
<syzygy> virianflux: I can see all the folders in terminal but I cannot get back to it, and sudo apt-get install gdm says gnome is missing
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, yes. i think that's what messed it up
<WebcamWonder> !repeat | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rww> !wireless | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syzygy> virianflux: I cannot fetch packages, internet search reveals I need cd to install select packages w/o internet
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: You can try manually mounting that. I have no clue how to solve this as a long-term problem, not much of a mount expert :)
<prabha1989> once when i booted up..when ubuntu loads...the screen goes blank....no connection to the screen d keyboard comes
<virianflux> syzygy, yes you just need the package list for ubuntu-desktop
<virianflux> that should help
<prabha1989> now when i restarted all things goes fine
<prabha1989> help me
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, which is my volume? that last one listed in my pastebin? the W95 fat32?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Yeah
<virianflux> syzygy,  wget them all to usb?
<Tyrath> would anyone be able to help me get exim4 running?
<Tyrath> i don't get any compiler errors when i run the update.conf
<Tyrath> and when i run the program no emails arrive in my inbox
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, hmm.. mount point /media/iPod doesn't exist
<lynxz> I used to have an option on my older machine ( "Swap Center/LFE" ), can't find it anymore on my new machine, anybody knows how to get it to appear ?
<Solet> how do you see the exit code of a program in terminal?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: You have to manually create that
<virianflux> Frijolie, sudo mkdir /media/iPod
<icechickenx> hello
<isaak> hi i am ikehn7
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: Nice reflexes :)
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, thanks
<tsrk> how can i tell what kernel version i'm running right now?
<Frijolie> virianflux, thanks
<Tyrath> Solet: run the program in terminal and it should just show
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, heh, thanks
<lifenova1> tsrk, uname -a
<WebcamWonder> tsrk: uname -a
<lstarnes> tsrk: uname -r
<icechickenx> ikehn7 can you help?
<Tyrath> !exim4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim4
<Tyrath> !info exim4
<ubottu> exim4 (source: exim4): meta-package to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.69-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<isaak> ya i am officially on ubuntu thats why
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I've been mounting a lot lately, 2 HDD failures: been living off a livecd for a long time with no HDD
<tsrk> wow, fast answers, thanks :D
<Tyrath> gah
<icechickenx> are you from ubuntu support?
<syzygy> yeah, but I have debian on my workign comp...so I need to find the ubuntu-desktop binaries on my own...
<isaak> i am former ikehn7
<Solet> Tyrath: i did, i did pm-is-supported --hybernate, and it just went to the next prompt
<Solet> should show 0 for supported, 1 for not supported
<lynxz> I have an ATI 4870x2, and it's running much hotter in Ubuntu than Windows? Anybody knows the reason / a fix ?
<syzygy> http://mirror.hampshire.edu/ubuntu/dists/hardy
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: Ouch. You should be better capable of Frijolie... I mount things very very rarely :)
<syzygy> are they in here somewher?
<Tyrath> Solet: have you checked in /var/log/ for a log?
<isaak> ice_cream,  i am a noob but i can do anything that i just learned
<icechickenx> whom do I chat with for driver support?
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, well you fixed it!
<Frijolie> virianflux, you helped to fix it!
<tritium> syzygy: you don't want to mix ubuntu and debian packages
<lifenova1> !ask | icechickenx
<ubottu> icechickenx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<virianflux> Frijolie, no problem
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder, icon on the desktop! now wonder if it will mount on it's own
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: Haha. Hardly... You just remounted it :). And don't forget to "umount" it once you are about to eject
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, 2 hard drive failures when abroad in San Francisco is a great survival experience
<isaak> ice_cream,  you can do that with anyone in here
<w33d5> can someone give me a quick BASH for loop to rename files incrementing each file to scannedphoto-XXXX.jpg?
<Tyrath> Solet: I'm not sure if this works but feel free to try: cat /var/log/* | grep hibernate
<syzygy> tritium: I am aware of that, which is why i did not use synaptic, but the link is to ubuntu not debian
<Frijolie> virianflux, now, how do you get it to automount upon next insertion automagically?
<Hurley_> hello, what is a x11drv ? cedega say on my amd64 hardy cannot load x11drv :(
<tritium> syzygy: because this is a channel for ubuntu support
<virianflux> Frijolie, you could modify your fstab I guess
<syzygy> tritium: what?
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: The problem is that it is automounting, but automounting to some weird location. You can always modify your fstab to override the gnome-volume-manager's craziness
<tritium> syzygy: hence the channel name, #ubuntu
<virianflux> Frijolie, adding the mount to the fstab is more serious
<syzygy> tritium: I am trying to fix ubuntu, with ubuntu packages?
<icechickenx> 10-4.  i've been reading on how to modify the xorg.conf file, but I'm new to linux based os.  how to I increase my resolution, if driver is not supported by NEC?
<syzygy> tritium: hence my presence here, and link to ubuntu packages
<Tyrath> !channel exim4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel exim4
<Tyrath> :/
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder: can I get your help on that one. I don't know what you have to put
<syzygy> what I need to know is how to find ubuntu-desktop packages
<tritium> syzygy: you said you have debian on your machine
<Frijolie> virianflux: yeah, I don't know what to put beyond the mount points
<Tyrath> maybe i should try bugging the debian people :/
<syzygy> tritium: yeah, the one that actually loads
<WebcamWonder> Frijolie: virianflux would be much better at helping you. I have never messed much with my fstab
<isaak> icechickenx,  funny thing i am trying to do the same thing
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: If you would be kind enough
<syzygy> tritium: that is how I am talking to you now
<virianflux> Frijolie, did you try googling how to add to the fstab?
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<icechickenx> great, we can fumble together
<yoyit2> i have hardy running right now is there a way i can upgrade too 8.10 without reformating
<zeroshade> has anyone in here compiled torque game engine 1.5.2? :)
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Frijolie> WebcamWonder: yeah, I know the mount points now but the dbus options..
<Frijolie> virianflux, yes I have.
<syzygy> tritium: otherwise I would be screwed because I cannot get a gui to load in ubuntu, or conenct to internet, hence the entire "load ubuntu-desktop" on usb to load manually
<Frijolie> virianflux, before coming here
<isaak> icechickenx,  lol ya im checking out instruction from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748857
<syzygy> tritium: but I still need to find packages
<syzygy> to load onto usb
<icechickenx> goin there now
<isaak> icechickenx,  cool
<virianflux> Frijolie, do you know the syntax fstab requires?
<tritium> syzygy: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that depends on hundreds of other packages
<WebcamWonder> syzygy: If you have 700 MB to spare, it could be done really fast. But you can go ahead, and try compiling the list of dependencies, and their dependencies, and so forth
<anom01y> for some reason, every time I reload alsa, kmix changes. Sometimes it shows the inputs, sometimes it doesn't. And the number of volume sliders changes everytime I reload alsa too, which is frustrating because I have to keep reloading alsa to try and get kmix to finally display the correct volumes and all the inputs that my audio card has
<Frijolie> virianflux, <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<icechickenx> hmm...how do I set that up?
<syzygy> tritium: that sucks, but it will still fit on a usb,...
<Frijolie> virianflux, what are the <options> <dump> and <pass>
<virianflux> Frijolie, find out an example USB mount someone else has done online
<syzygy> WebcamWonder: /me sighs okay
<isaak> icechickenx,  hm.... im trying to figure that out
<Frijolie> virianflux, and just assume that it would apply to my hardware?
<virianflux> Frijolie, some of the options arent needed, you need an example then you can modify the mount point to one you want and your device ID
<isaak> icechickenx,  trying to dl the nvidia driver for my card first
<tritium> isaak: use ubuntu-packaged drivers, not nvidia downloads
<virianflux> Frijolie, im sure you can find an example that will partly apply, yes
<icechickenx> dl?
<virianflux> Frijolie, can you figure out how to message me directly?
<icechickenx> where do i get ubuntu packaged drivers?
<isaak> hey does anyone know if i should use linux 64 or 32 bit for driver dl?
<tritium> icechickenx: they are in the repositories.  You can also go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<WebcamWonder> isaak: Depends on what version you are running, 64 or 32
<lifenova1> issak: how much ram do you have
<icechickenx> yeah, tried that but I get nothing
<isaak> lifenova1,  3 gigs
<tritium> icechickenx: otherwise, you can install them like any other package, via apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic
<lifenova1> isaak: 32bit
<WebcamWonder> lifenova1: WHAT?
<WebcamWonder> lifenova1: You cannot say that a person is running a 32 bit OS judging by the amount of memory he/she has
<icechickenx> all i get is "no proprietary drivers"
<tritium> WebcamWonder: he's probably getting at the fact that 32-bit OSes can't address greater than 2^32, hence the 3 GB memory limit
<isaak> ?
<WebcamWonder> tritium: Still, that doesn't make it right. I am running a x86_64 with 1 gig of ram
<isaak> make what right?
<tritium> WebcamWonder: that's fine.  If he was successfully running > 3 GB, one would have to conclude he's using a 64-bit OS as well.
<princedugan> ok my external USB sound works (makes noise). How to I direct my software DVD player to use it?
<Wolv3> ok guys, what u think about this http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo1wr9.png
<Wolv3> http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo2de5.png
<Wolv3> http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo3kd9.png
<WebcamWonder> tritium: I get that, but it doesn't 32/64 if you have enough RAM to be able to map your entire ram + MMO
<ubuntu_is_dabest> what software to use to run a prepaid hotspot server?
<WebcamWonder> tritium: Arghh, enough addresses*
<MajorPayne> Hi.  I was able to edit /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi to very close the way I want it.  Only one more problem left, I have to have almost my full fingerprint on the thing before the mouse pointer will move (if I just use the tip of my finger nothing hapens).  It wasn't like this before I upgraded to 8.10.  What seting do I change to improve that?
<MajorPayne> I'm talking about my symnaptic touchpad on my MacBook2,1.
<corey_> hello, i can you give me a name of plain php package in version 5.2 ?
<ubuntu_is_dabest> php5 on synaptic?
<usser> corey_: php5-cli
<icechickenx> o.k. i've got synaptic up, what would I search for to get a display driver for and NEC lcd1545V?
<J_To> WOOT
<asdfqwer> someone w/ gedit check to see if there is a key-bound for saving a file?
<darkkyokusanagi_> Hello all :-)
<tritium> icechickenx: drivers are specific to graphics cards, not monitors
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: CTRL + S
<corey_> ubuntu_is_dabest: synaptic or apt-get
<asdfqwer> great, my key-bindings are fubared
<_Vi_> vi is easier asdfqwer :q!
<icechickenx> how do I find out what graphics driver I have?  if this was windows...it would be a no brainer...but I'm new to linux...
<WebcamWonder> _Vi_: That doesn't save :P
<lynxz> any idea why my ati 4870x2 is running much hotter on ubuntu than windows? like 20 C difference!
<asdfqwer> _Vi_, vi is easier than gedit, i doubt it
<_Vi_> WebcamWonder: oops i thought he wanted to exit! lol
<darkkyokusanagi_> anyone have a trick for the v-sync problem on video under ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia driver 177.82 ?
<asdfqwer> _Vi_, besides i use emacs for advanced editing
<cbwcjw> _Vi_: KDE 4.2 works pretty nice
<tritium> darkkyokusanagi_: you probably want to be more specific.  Many people use that driver with no such issues.
<asdfqwer> i think realplayer f*cked up my keybindings
<asdfqwer> as odd as that sounds
<tritium> asdfqwer: watch your language
<_Vi_> asdfqwer: oh i loved emacs until I found out how horrible their channel is... I ran to Vi , and and never looked back.
<asdfqwer> i did
<tritium> asdfqwer: not good enough
<asdfqwer> lol
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: i tried that in vbox, no luck :(
<asdfqwer> k
<corey_> php5-cli as standard package is with shuhosin patch, but i need without it
<stevenm> Hey guys. Thinkpad volume keys adjust the volume in hardware, but gnome's volume display is still nice. Is there any way to get it to still show the volume on-screen when those keys are pressed, but not actually adjust it? I mean, short of writing your own script for it
<cbwcjw> _Vi_: Oh well, It does pretty good on my laptop. Im hanging out in #kubuntu haha
<icechickenx> tritium, how do I find out what graphics card I have?  I was given this computer for free
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: i get like a graphical glitch, that "rolls" and only show s 50% of the screen
<tritium> icechickenx: lspci -v, for one.  lshw, for another
<cbwcjw> _Vi_: Odd.
<darkkyokusanagi_> i have set V-sync to blank in nvidia settings and in the compiz manager, i set my refresh rate too and when i play a movie in fullscreen i have a tearing with totem, vlc, mplayer
<WebcamWonder> icechickenx: lspci
<tritium> WebcamWonder: a bit late there ;)
<icechickenx> enter in terminal, yes?
<_Vi_> cbwcjw: yeah, ive never had an issue with KDE before so who knows . i'll find a fix soon I hope :)
<yoyit2> how do you make all your windows transparent?? through compiz
<yoyit2> ??
<tritium> icechickenx: yes
<usser> darkkyokusanagi_: update the driver, latest one seems to be 180.22
<WebcamWonder> tritium: Apparently, I am blind :P
<tritium> WebcamWonder: :)
<usser> darkkyokusanagi_: its not as hard as it seems
<icechickenx> trying it now...
<WebcamWonder> yoyit2: You can bind the keys required to do that task. I think there is a default binding, whihc I have sadly forgotten
<usser> darkkyokusanagi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<tritium> icechickenx: a lot of information will scroll by.  Pipe the output into less, then you can page through it with keypresses:  lspci | less
<darkkyokusanagi_> thx i try this
<yoyit2> WebcamWonder: have any more info?
<asdfqwer> gconf-editor is what i should use for editing an application's key-bindings, correct?
<icechickenx> would it me this:  VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5446 (rev 45)
<tritium> icechickenx: yes
<icechickenx> do a search on "Cirrus Logic" in synaptic?
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: Lasst time I checked gedit respective gnome-binding
<darkkyokusanagi_> but i don't know because of what i have this issues now, after my fresh install i have no tearing that's all
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: Obivously, you can have it override them
<WebcamWonder> yoyit2: Hold u[p
<WebcamWonder> !search ccsm
<ubottu> Found: ccsm
<tritium> icechickenx: hold on.  Let's check it it's already being used.  (It should already be installed.)  Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and look for the "cirrus" driver being used.
<WebcamWonder> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in intrepid
<virianflux> how can I make sure the kernel has all the modules required to load an eyetoy webcam?
<hytll> is there a way to tell what codec an AVI was encoded in? totem, mplayer and vlc can't play it, i think i have to download another codec but i'm not sure which one
<zeroshade> ubottu: compizconfig-settings-manager does exist in intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> WebcamWonder: simple-ccsm is the only package in the repos
<cbwcjw> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<virianflux> hytll, yes
<WebcamWonder> tritium: What happened to the advanced one? I am getting old by the day
<asdfqwer> WebcamWonder, gnome-binding ? is that  a file?
<virianflux> hytll, I think vlc says if you right click or something
<tritium> WebcamWonder: it's the other non-acronym named package
<LinuxNIT> is there a different 64bit iso  for intel core 2 duos than the amd64?
<jeffreyf> any issues with kernel 2.6.27-11-generic.  Seems to slow the system down
<tritium> LinuxNIT: no
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: Nah, that means, that it respects if you reassign "Save" to anything else, for gnome, it would inherit those, rather than going fubar itself :)
<LinuxNIT> so i use the amd64  for intel?
<tritium> LinuxNIT: if you want 64-bit, yes.
<asdfqwer> hrm
<LinuxNIT> hmmm seems like the iso should be renamed
<tritium> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<WebcamWonder> yoyit2: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager, that should give you a preferences -> Advanced Desktop settings, where you can fine tune everythin
<asdfqwer> WebcamWonder, how should i go about reassigning this manually for gedit, for a short-term solution?
<tritium> LinuxNIT: it should not.  See the wikipedia link.
<asdfqwer> oh, but i guess, from what you said, it'll reassign CTRL+S to everything else.
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: Preferences -> Apperence. I think over there you can turn on an option that lets you edit the shortcuts from within th emenus themselves
<jeffreyf> any issues with kernel 2.6.27-11-generic.  Seems to slow the system down
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: CTRL+S for the save func. across all the applicccatins that respect gnome-key-bidnings
<hytll> virianflux: i think it's corrupt, actually. the file size doesn't seem right
<hytll> thx though
<tritium> jeffreyf: none reported
<virianflux> hytll, no problem
<jigp> hello how to allow users to view my files?
<phpstar> hello everyone
<virianflux> how can I make sure the kernel has all the modules loaded for a webcam?
<tritium> LinuxNIT: it'll make sense to you once you read the background on it.
<phpstar> anyone has experience with LTSP   ??
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: Let me guess, loading them manually? :)
<jigp> hello how to allow users to view my files?
<szrhawaii> can anyone point me into the direction on information on the new linux kernel update that is showing up 2.6.27-11
<jeffreyf> tritium: 2.6.27-9-generic is fine.  2.6.27-11-generic has choppy audio and video in games.  It is otherwise fine
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, do you know what they are? do you have a list?
<WebcamWonder> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LinuxNIT> it still seems like they should use x86_64 if it is meant for both intel and amd cpus to remove confusion, but thats just me
<yoyit2> WebcamWonder: i did that.. and theres nothing under preferences that mach what you are saying
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I doubt any automated help will be useful
<phpstar> anyone has experience with LTSP ??
<WebcamWonder> yoyit2: System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Settings
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I have followed all the tutorials I can find
<tritium> LinuxNIT: blame Intel for pursuing Itanium, and confusing the whole 64-bit scene
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: Is it officially supported?
<_Vi_> !repeat | phpstar slow down a bit :)
<ubottu> phpstar slow down a bit :): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LinuxNIT> im not blaming anyone
<tritium> jeffreyf: interesting.  Glad I won't be affected.
<phpstar> lol
<h4x0r> new kernel?
<calc> LinuxNIT: its the official name of the architecture, amd called it x86-64 because it was released but renamed it to amd64 by the time any chips shipped ~ 2003
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, sort of supported. it works by default but not with skype so i installed the jpeg hack
<reduz> damn it
<calc> LinuxNIT: it would be akin to renaming i386 to x86-32 since people wouldn't want to acknowledge i(ntel)386 is the origin of the architecture
<jigp> hello how to allow users to view my files?
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I have applied the hack successfully before but that was a different version on a different kernel and a whole different ubuntu version
<reduz> how comes python3.0-dbg package doesn't come with a python LIBRARY with debug symbols? this is outrageous :(
<jigp> http allow all to view my files.how?
<h4x0r> sharefiiiies
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I even wrote a guide for the ubuntu wiki
<Solet> does anyone in here have an eeepc running ubuntu or eeebuntu with hibernate working?
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<calc> LinuxNIT: how would people know that i386 runs on things other than intel 386 cpus? ;-)
<calc> LinuxNIT: they learn the architecture is implemented by many different cpus :)
<illmortal> Someone please assist me... Ubuntu gets an error when I try to boot up.
<phpstar> no LTSP supporter here :(
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I'm familiar with that but I need a list of  all the modules to be loaded I think, or something like that, I dont know the troubleshooting flow for it
<jeffreyf> how do I back down to 2.6.27-9-generic  from 2.6.27-11-generic?
<jigp> http allow all to view my files.how?
<zeroshade> illmortal what error?
<_Vi_> !LAMP | jigp (for the http server question)
<ubottu> jigp (for the http server question): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I am somewhat well read on anything google has to hand
<LinuxNIT> calc, so if you take that approach it would be a64 but anyway i dont want to ague
<LinuxNIT> argue
<LinuxNIT> thanks for the info
<calc> LinuxNIT: the only reason any of linux uses x86-64 is really because the support for amd64 architecture was written for linux before actual chips existed
<|UW|> ahh
<calc> LinuxNIT: and then they didn't want to change the code of lots of apps by then
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall#Installation_on_Ubuntu_8.10_Intrepid_Ibex didnt work
<calc> LinuxNIT: intel decided to called it i386 themselves, like what amd did with their amd64 architecture
<calc> LinuxNIT: amd didn't call it a64
<phixxor> when you're setting up a dual boot with XP and ubuntu, does XP have to have the first partition of the drive? Or can it boot from any partition?
<calc> LinuxNIT: i was at the x86-64 launch party in aug 2000
<illmortal> it starts off with /lib/init/rw/rootdev: unexpected inconsistency. Run FSCK manually, FSCK died with exit status 4. Bash: No job control in this shell. An automatic FSCK of the root file system failed. zeroshade.
<Twinkletoes|H> Installed JeOS (8.04.2) then apt-get install manpages, but the man binary is nowhere to be found.  Anything else I have to do?
<calc> LinuxNIT: they had suse linux running on it ~ 3 years before any cpus existed, heh
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: You were successfully able to do all of that, including the removal and the new module installatio?
<Flare183> Twinkletoes|H: sudo apt-get install man
<jeffreyf> how do I back down to 2.6.27-9-generic  from 2.6.27-11-generic?
<calc> LinuxNIT: and intel didn't even start making cpus for it until around 2005 iirc
<Twinkletoes|H> Flare183: Thank you ;)
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, yes but I think I rmmod'd too much
<Flare183> Twinkletoes|H: np
<blacklemon67> how do i put image data into the clipboard via command line?
<jigp> how to allow user see my files on the web?
<calc> LinuxNIT: yea in mid 2005 it seems the first intel with amd64 support iirc was the P4 600 series
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I think I might need to make sure all the right modules are loaded
<tritium> Twinkletoes|H: no, manpages is the proper package name
<Sir> hello, is there a channel for UNetbootin?
<_Vi_> jigp: I told you two times now
<Flare183> jigp: With apache
<Twinkletoes|H> tritium: manpages didn't install the binaryk only the English man pages
<Twinkletoes|H> tritium: apt-get install man did the trick
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: As per this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272328, you also need videodev and i2c_core (I have no idea about those ones)
<Sir> how about a channel for general USB Ubuntu installing?
<illmortal> zeroshade do you what that error is?... I googled it but can't find anything in regards to this problem.
<asdfqwer> WebcamWonder, I'm still curious as to how this could have become unbound
<tritium> Twinkletoes|H: there is no "man" package
<tritium> !info man
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in intrepid
<calc> LinuxNIT: intel wanted to call it several different things when they finally started making chips, one of the was em64t, and there was another name, microsoft calls it x64, etc
<Twinkletoes|H> tritium: There must be, it just installed
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: I have no clue. Do you have children? :p
<phixxor> when you're setting up a dual boot with XP and ubuntu, does XP have to have the first partition of the drive? Or can it boot from any partition?
<ugliefrog> how do u put ascii art into the terminal....Im new to scripting and thought it would be neat to inject ascii art into the script as it was doing a command
<tritium> Twinkletoes|H: there is not
<asdfqwer> WebcamWonder, God no.
<asdfqwer> and thank god for that
<Twinkletoes|H> tritium: so whatever just installed, solved my problem
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I will check those
<calc> LinuxNIT: but generally in the naming of architectures the maker of the architecture gets to name it, eg m68k (motorola 68000) and hppa (hp pa-risc)
<Sir> what is grub error 17?
<tritium> Twinkletoes|H: man is in man-db
<kailash_> hey i got this problem while i was trying to install Gsim....help me !!!
<kailash_> kailash@kailash-desktop:~/Desktop/gnusim8085-1.3.5$ make
<kailash_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.kailash@kailash-desktop:~/Desktop/gnusim8085-1.3.5$ make
<kailash_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.kailash@kailash-desktop:~/Desktop/gnusim8085-1.3.5$ make
<kailash_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<FloodBot1> kailash_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeffreyf> how do I back down to 2.6.27-9-generic  from 2.6.27-11-generic?
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with this error, I don't understand it and I can't find anything on google about it:  /lib/init/rw/rootdev: unexpected inconsistency. Run FSCK manually, FSCK died with exit status 4. Bash: No job control in this shell. An automatic FSCK of the root file system failed.
<Sir> it would be nice if there was a UNetbootin channel
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, no luck. webcam not found in Cheese
<Twinkletoes|H> tritium: Ah - well, that's the one that installed when I type d apt-get install man anyway :)
<scunizi> jeffreyf, should still be in your menu.lst that pops up on boot.. just choose it.
<szrhawaii> jeffreyf manually
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, it worked after the kernel update earlier, in cheese
<tritium> Twinkletoes|H: now, that makes sense.
 * calc gone to dinner
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, but it showed green fuzz in skype
<zeroshade> illmortal boot into the recovery shell or boot up a live cd and run fsck manually on the drive
<tritium> Twinkletoes|H: just correcting what Flare183 had suggested you do.
<ugliefrog> how do u put ascii art into the terminal....Im new to scripting and thought it would be neat to inject ascii art into the script as it was doing a command
<jeffreyf> szrhawaii:can I just remove the newest kernel
<_Vi_> !MBR | Sir
<ubottu> Sir: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: hmm... weird. So, it seems the jpeg hack doesn't work anymore, or something else has come undone
<illmortal> what's the command for fsck, zeroshade?
<jigp> _Vi_ Flare183 : done.but page not found :( the page you tried to access does not exist on this server. This  page may not exist due to the following reasons: You are the owner of this web site and you have not  uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information  on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design  software, click  here for FTP Upload Information. The URL that you have entered in your browser is  incorrect. Plea
<WebcamWonder> ugliefrog: You should be able to echo the ascii art?
<DrunkPikachu> can anyone tell me how I might go about having an ubuntu install within VMWare use a pre-existing home and swap partitions (installing 32 bit ubuntu in VMWare from a 64bit install)? I'm currently at the manual partition screen in VMware
<kriel> Okay. I upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10. I haven't had any issues except with Second Life so far. Since the upgrade, it almost looks like the second life textures are corrupt, however I re-downloaded the client and no issues. I'm running on a laptop with integrated intel video.
<virianflux> WebcamWonder,  if i could use gstfakevideo
<zeroshade> fsck /dev/sda1 (where /dev/sda1 is the partition you want to check)
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I'd have to get the old kernel driver working though, the jpeg free one
<ugliefrog> ok ill try that
<isaak> hey does anyone know if my western drive can be detected by ubuntu?
<jigp> _Vi_ Flare183 : permissions was the issue
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: Got no clue after that. I am a hypocrite you know, I don't even own a working webcam :D
<_Vi_> !permissions | jigp (Just a wild guess )....
<ubottu> jigp (Just a wild guess )....: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<calc> LinuxNIT: heh and actually i am one of the people that had debian and thus ubuntu name it amd64 :)
<szrhawaii> jeffreyf you have to remove and install the old one but there might be an easier way
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, do you know how to reinstall the kernel?
<isaak> wester drive is an external hardive
<kriel> isaak: do you mean western digital? If so, I'd assume yes.
<_Vi_> lol i was right
 * calc was one of the original 64bit bootstrappers on Debian
<isaak> how do i get it to work?
<virianflux> WebcamWonder: heh
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: You removed the previous kernel?
<tritium> calc: that was a fast dinner ;)
<szrhawaii> jeffreyf i mean remove the new one and install the old one
<kriel> isaak: it doesn't work when you plug it in? What version of ubuntu?
<isaak> i have 8.10
<tritium> isaak: by "western", do you mean "Western Digital"?
<isaak> yes
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, nope
<isaak>  i mean wester digital
<tritium> isaak: that should work when you plug it in
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: Then you should be able to switch kernels in grub
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, can i tell it to upgrade again after?
<isaak> how would i do that
<isaak> oh it doesnt
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, I messed it up with the old kernel too :)
<isaak> detect it
<kriel> isaak: under places on the top bar, there should be "computer","CD/DVD creator", and then a however many GB drive your external is.
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, the kernel update gave it a lease of life
<kriel> isaak: does it show there?
<isaak> i dont see a computer
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: I don't specifically know. You could try removing the kernel, and then reinstalling it
<kailash_> hey i got this problem while installing a GSim8085... http://pastebin.com/m4e1e9b48 ....need help!!!!!!!!!!
<WebcamWonder> virianflux: This conversation has reached the critical mass of my knowledge of linux :P
<_Vi_> jigp: The easiest way to get LAMP working , is installing Ubuntu Server Edition, and slap a light weight window manger on it like fluxbox... For some reason it seems to set LAMP up better , theres no need for a bunch of tweeking the configs and what not... Anyways what would it hurt to try it?
<WebcamWonder> Has anyone worked with LVPM? Is it stable enough?
<isaak> kriel , it doesnt show
<kriel> isaak: on the top bar, there should be a menu called places. Click that. Underneath that, there should be entries named "computer" and "cd/dvd creator". Do you see those?
<asdfqwer> WebcamWonder, I'm still at a loss to fix this key-binding.
<isaak> yes i do
<phixxor> when you're setting up a dual boot with XP and ubuntu, does XP have to have the first partition of the drive? Or can it boot from any partition?
<jigp> _Vi_ I use sqlite
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, silly of me, I'll go back in grub and remove the latest version and then do another upgrade!
<virianflux> WebcamWonder, thanks! :)
<kriel> isaak: is there anything underneath that?
<isaak> but its not showing up
<isaak> only my usb disk on the other side
<kailash_> http://pastebin.com/m4e1e9b48.....wot's wrong?????
<kriel> isaak: okay. Do you know how to pull up a terminal?
<isaak> and cd
<isaak> yes
<tritium> !enter | isaak
<ubottu> isaak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<szrhawaii> so how bad is this new upgrade to the 2.6.27-11
<_Vi_> jigp: well I donno then :)
<Cpudan80> phixxor: it likes to be the first partition yeah
<nicois> hi everyone. Can someone help me with some installer/boot problems I'm having? I can't run the ubuntu 8.10 installed on my benq laptop. Keeps freezing during boot-up from the live CD
<szrhawaii> how many have done it already
<Cpudan80> phixxor: Does it have to be? No - but it really does prefer it
<kriel> Okay. I upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10. I haven't had any issues except with Second Life so far. Since the upgrade, it almost looks like the second life textures are corrupt, however I re-downloaded the client and no issues. I'm running on a laptop with integrated intel video. [first and only repost]
<isaak> ok i have the terminal ready
<yoyit2> totem mp4 codec spontainiously decided not to work.. any ideas why??
<WebcamWonder> asdfqwer: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/KeyboardShortcuts <= end of page discussion
<phixxor> Cpudan80: what does it mean when an operating system prefers something? I want to know the kind of trouble I'm getting in
<asdfqwer> WebcamWonder, k ty
<isaak> what do i do now kriel?
<kriel> isaak: try "ls /dev | grep [hs]d[a-z]"
<UnderSampled> is there a channel for UNetbootin?
<Cpudan80> phixxor: By default it wants to install to the first primary partition it finds - it might screw up the drive lettering otherwise
<kriel> isaak: You say this is a laptop, and you've got a USB stick and an external harddrive plugged in?
<isaak> yes
<phixxor> Cpudan80: oh ok, I installed it on the first primary partition. but I have an extended partition that comes before it
<UnderSampled> what is grub error 17?
<isaak> kriel, so ya i did wat u told me but what now?
<kriel> isaak: okay. tell me all the entires in that that don't have a number after them. like, on mine there's sda and sdb.
<UnderSampled> is there a channel for finding channels?
<isaak> kriel,  there is sda and sdb
<kriel> isaak: nothing else?
<isaak> kriel, yes nothing else
<UnderSampled> would this be the channel for finding the channel for finding channels?
<phixxor> UnderSampled: tried google? I don't know what it is
<UnderSampled> phixxor: I am trying to find an irc channel with someone who knows about UNetbootin
<kriel> isaak: okay. Either your hard drive is defective or there's something seriously wrong with your ubuntu installation. Make sure all the cables are tight, make sure the external hard drive is turned on and powered up, etc.
<icechickenx> tritium, r u there?
<UnderSampled> phixxor: the program for creating live usbs on windows
<Rave1_> UnderSampled, http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<_Vi_> UnderSampled: searchirc.com is a IRC search engine try that
<kriel> isaak: maybe try a different usb port or plugging it into another computer and seeing if it works there.
<tritium> icechickenx: yes
<phixxor> UnderSampled: Well if anybody knows about it they'll most likely be here or in ##windows
<phixxor> UnderSampled: if it is a windows program
<virianflux> UnderSampled, phixxor unetbootin?
<icechickenx> reinstalling graphics driver didn't help with resolution
<phixxor> virianflux: I haven't ever used it, but undersampled wants to/is
<virianflux> unetbootin can be unreliable but it has saved my ass before
<yoyit2> does ANYONE have a clue how to get my mp4 codecs to work again?
<isaak> k let me try that kriel
<tritium> icechickenx: you never answered my previous question.  I never would have recommended reinstalling the driver.
<yoyit2> they dont even work in vlc player
<virianflux> unetbootin can save your life
<UnderSampled> virianflux: well, I think it just killed my windows install
<virianflux> UnderSampled, is that bad?
<Cpudan80> phixxor: thats fine
<icechickenx> opps...i must have missed your previous question, repost please
<isaak> kriel, it said automated start for this device has been denied
<_Vi_> UnderSampled: you say that like that is a bad thing
<isaak> kriel, its detecting but.... not allowing
<DrunkPikachu> anyone happen to have experience doing an vmware ubuntu install from within ubuntu?
<scunizi> DrunkPikachu, yep
<disappearedng> Hey I just did an update and I lost wireless, any idea how I could fix this?
<DrunkPikachu> scunizi: did you reuse your home and/or swap partitions?
<isaak> kriel, it works now thanks
<UnderSampled> _VI_, virianflux:I tried a network install from UNetbootin and even though I had my windows drive unplugged I now get Grub error 17
<UnderSampled> I have adobe and several games
<isaak> should i install virus scan ?
<linux_guy> isaak, heck no
<Royall> I was playing teeworlds and using Songbird to play Radiohead at the same time, and Ubuntu crashed
<_Vi_> no
<tritium> isaak: what for?
<szrhawaii> disappearedng just delete the new 2.6.27-11
<isaak> why not?
<linux_guy> isaak, you dont need it
<isaak> is linux so invincible?
<phixxor> Alright, do I need to manually add the windows boot entry to grub, or should I let grub do it automatically somehow?
<szrhawaii> or restart and press esc and pick your other version at boot
<icechickenx> tritium, I must have missed your orig. question please repost
<disappearedng> szrhawaii: what are you talking abou t
<scunizi> DrunkPikachu, ok.. I'm confused.. you're running ubuntu and have vmware installed and are installing another version of ubuntu?? and wondering about reusing the /home and swap from a prevoius vm install?
<isaak> so its like a macintosh
<_Vi_> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_Vi_> isaak: kinda
<tritium> icechickenx: it's too far up in my history
<szrhawaii> why fix a wireless issue if you didnt have in before the update
<disappearedng> szrhawaii: what are you talking about
<joteu> phixxor-> that menu.lst file has a sample entries commented out
<szrhawaii> you said you did the update now your wireless isnt working
<icechickenx> hmmm....where did we leave off?  I listed my graphics card...then....?
<linux_guy> isaak, linux and windows just have fundamental differences.  It's what makes linux so great IMO
<virianflux> UnderSampled, I think that can happen when you have an existing install
<DrunkPikachu> scunizi: almost, I need access to a smaller 32 bit install (unsupported software issues) and was wondering if the vmware install can use the host's home and swap partitions
<tritium> szrhawaii: he doesn't have to uninstall it.
<virianflux> UnderSampled, do you have a spare USB that is blank?
<szrhawaii> he can fix the problem then
<tritium> disappearedng: before you remove anything, please boot into the previous kernel, and see if it works again
<phixxor> joteu: alright, I'll use that one then. Just making sure there's no command i'm suppost to run to update grub so it sees windows
<tritium> szrhawaii: let's be smarter about it
<virianflux> UnderSampled, you could probably just zero the whole thing with DD
<szrhawaii> seems like the new kernel isnt working for most people
<scunizi> DrunkPikachu, don't see why not.. but then I've never tried that..
<tritium> disappearedng: if it doesn't work in the old kernel, the upgrade was not the cause
<phpmonk> is firestarter a good firewall?
<tritium> szrhawaii: no, seems like only a few are having specific issues
<szrhawaii> well i havent had one yet
<linux_guy> how do i set up 'bluez-cups' for bluetooth printing?
<UnderSampled> virianflux: what is DD?
<DrunkPikachu> scunizi: ah, alright then. I would've thought I could, but I don't know where to start. I've installed it once without problem, but with it's own encapsulated home
<icechickenx> also, I was searching for Cirrus Logic GD 5446 (rev 45) in synaptic
<virianflux> UnderSampled, dd is a scary command that stands for direct data, I think
<szrhawaii> so i guess im one of the few that dont
<tritium> !who | icechickenx (In case you're talking to me, I've not noticed.)
<ubottu> icechickenx (In case you're talking to me, I've not noticed.): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_Vi_> phpmonk: its basically just a graphical front end to ip tables
<linux_guy> DD could be good in other context =P
<UnderSampled> virianflux: the problem probably happened during the creation of the drive, not during installation
<_Vi_> !Firewall | phpmonk
<phpmonk> _Vi_: oh, so underhood it maintains ip table based firewall?
<ubottu> phpmonk: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<asdfqwer> here's something i just learned
<_Vi_> phpmonk: ubottu just answered you :)
<icechickenx> ubottu, 10-4.  tritium, I was asking about Cirrus Logic GD 5446 (rev 45) driver search in synaptic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isaak> thank you linux
<isaak> for antivirus
<normloman> Can anyone tell me the name of this program for ubuntu: It's a little setup program that helps newbies do common configuration with one button (i specifically remember one button to automatically set up midi). Does anyone know the program Im talking about, and do you remember the name?
<asdfqwer> if you press alt while your mouseovering a context menu's entry from a toolbar, you can reconfigure that application's entry key binding
<phpmonk> ubottu: i got it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i got it
<Gauntlet> Hey all
<virianflux> UnderSampled, I wouldnt know. when i had the same grub problem, I think I did an ubuntu install via CD to the USB and it sorted it
<On0bi_> HI@@
<linux_guy> how do i use 'bluez-cups' for bluetooth printing?
<Decepticon> how can i do cool stuff with my cellphone and linux?
<virianflux> Decepticon, of course
<icechickenx> tritium or ubottu, I'm not able to increase resolution on monitor.  went to synaptic and searched on Cirrus
<UnderSampled> virianflux: the problem drive was not even plugged in during installation
<icechickenx> was that right?
<tritium> icechickenx: ubottu is a bot
<virianflux> you can do a fresh install to it to fix it via CD
<phixxor> icechickenx: ubottu is a robot, he can't answer questions like that "{
<virianflux> UnderSampled, good luck I have to restart!
<tritium> !fixres | icechickenx
<ubottu> icechickenx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<UnderSampled> virianflux: I am now running on ubuntu installed from a cd on the non-windows
<icechickenx> what?  serious?
<virianflux> take care all
<adzinok> cześć
<icechickenx> what?  serious?
<therootest> can someone help me install the compiz cube thing in kubuntu 804?
<Gauntlet> I'm trying to boot ubuntu and everytime it gets to checking the partition it says I need to run a chkdsk /r on the drive in windows and then it should install fine. I ran the disk check and it tells me the same thing every time. Can anyone help me?
<icechickenx> ubottu, you really a robot?  (man, I look stupid for asking....)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icechickenx> cool
<_Vi_> lol
<tritium> icechickenx: please follow the URL I had ubottu send you on fixing the resolution
<phixxor> ubottu is a helpful robot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UnderSampled> who is in charge of ubotto? he needs more responses to that
<icechickenx> tritium, where's the link?
<On0bi_> somebody google New World Order
<Gauntlet> I'm trying to boot ubuntu and everytime it gets to checking the partition it says I need to run a chkdsk /r on the drive in windows and then it should install fine. I ran the disk check and it tells me the same thing every time. Can anyone help me? Anyone?
<phixxor> but I wonder what happened to ubotu... maybe ubottu killed him
<UnderSampled> he also needs to sense if it he is actually being talked to
<icechickenx> tritium, sorry, where's the link?
<szrhawaii> ubottu took over its his bigger brother
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gauntlet> sigh*
<szrhawaii> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phixxor> o.O
<Administrator> What the hell?
<phixxor> ubottu tries to cover up the past!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tritium> Administrator: easy there, please
<szrhawaii> i guess
<tritium> !fixres | icechickenx
<ubottu> icechickenx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Administrator> sry
<nikolam> HI. I am just doing update to 2.6.24-23 kernel. Even if I already have the same with previous 8.04 update. Why is that? Do we have newer same 2.6.24-23 for Hardy?
<UnderSampled> !UNetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNetbootin
<UnderSampled> drat
<UnderSampled> I thought I might as well try :0
<icechickenx> thx, will try and report results
<UnderSampled> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<icechickenx> tritium, thx!
<kevin7kal> hi, I'm confused a bit --- lvm management with ubuntu?   I think I'm using it because my fstab looks like this. # /dev/sda1
<kevin7kal> UUID=47504b8e-6f15-4998-a0d8-f9b336ca54f1 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Gauntlet> undersampled, are you trying to boot from a usb?
<bazhang> UnderSampled, /msg ubottu
<szrhawaii> !death
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death
<bazhang> szrhawaii, you too
<kevin7kal> so question 1 is, is that drive set up as an lvm volume?
<tritium> icechickenx: good luck!
<jtaji> kevin7kal: nope
<kevin7kal> jtaji: ok
<h4x0r> unetbootin is a app to creat a usb drive as boot
<kansan> anything after exit 0;  in /etc/rc.local will NOT get executed... correct?
<szrhawaii> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gauntlet> I'm trying to boot ubuntu and everytime it gets to checking the partition it says I need to run a chkdsk /r on the drive in windows and then it should install fine. I ran the disk check and it tells me the same thing every time. Can anyone help me?
<UnderSampled> h4x0r: it also kills windows installs
<bazhang> szrhawaii, please stop; /msg ubottu
<kevin7kal> jtaji: so what's up with the fstab format?  I must have fallen asleep and missed something
<jtaji> !uuid | kevin7kal
<ubottu> kevin7kal: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<h4x0r> you maybe right
<linux_guy> I have bluez-cups installed for bluetooth printing, how do i set it up?
<On0bi_> omg a h4x0r!! oh noes
<Decepticon> what stuff can you do with cellphone and linux?
<szrhawaii> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<jtaji> kevin7kal: UUIDs are now used because device numbers can change nowadays
<jtaji> kevin7kal: although it would still work if you changed it to /dev/sda1
<On0bi_> !conspiracy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conspiracy
<On0bi_> lol
<isaak> how come unbuntu can't open files for linux
<Gauntlet> !chkdsk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chkdsk
<On0bi_> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<_Vi_> stop messing with the bots
<h4x0r> of course it can oben files for linux
<isaak> no it can't
<isaak> how
<bazhang> On0bi_, stop that
<On0bi_> k
<On0bi_> y?
<h4x0r> isaak what file you want to open
<balzac> hello
<_Vi_> it floods the channel On0bi_ , hard to read as it is
 * linux_guy pretends he can print over bluetooth
<isaak> http://www.wacom.com/productsupport/select.cfm which should i dl
<bazhang> On0bi_, this is not the chat channel, /msg ubottu
<Gauntlet> I'm trying to boot ubuntu and everytime it gets to checking the partition it says I need to run a chkdsk /r on the drive in windows and then it should install fine. I ran the disk check and it tells me the same thing every time. Can anyone help me?
<On0bi_> hey, bazhang, be quiet
<h4x0r> first what do you looking forward to do?
<isaak> which driver should i dl
<isaak> for my wacom
<balzac> I've got an automatic update which wants to install linux kernel headers for development. I'm running a specialized kernel for my eee 901. Would that update cause the risk of a future update to the default ubuntu kernel?
<h4x0r> go as a root if not change the preference as a owner by nautilus
<isaak> for a wacom tablet driver should i just download the xp version?
<DVA5912> Are there any Free (perferably) CAD tools for designing homes? So i dont have to do this all by hand and be inaccurate
<tritium> balzac: no
<balzac> thanks tritium
<tritium> DVA5912: there are some cad tools, 2D only.
<balzac> what are kernel header updates for exactly?
<h4x0r> xp? you are talking a windows apps? are you going to be running that under wine?
<isaak> yes
<isaak> for my wacom driver
<DVA5912> tritium: well, They would be better than nothing. Can you name some?
<tritium> DVA5912: the one I'm familiar with is qcad.
<isaak> wacom pen tablet driver
<h4x0r> go first and verify that the app is compatible with wine not all the apps are compatible under wine
<isaak> h4x0r, would u recommend?
<isaak> oh no way
<h4x0r> i will give you the url
<_Vi_> DVA5912: there's a few KDE CAD apps too, im sorry I dont know them by name though...
<tritium> DVA5912: I also see sagcad in the repositories, but know nothing about it.
<h4x0r> do you know the url
<Gauntlet> I'm trying to boot ubuntu and everytime it gets to checking the partition it says I need to run a chkdsk /r on the drive in windows and then it should install fine. I ran the disk check and it tells me the same thing every time. Can anyone help me?
<linux_guy> tritium, can you help me configure bluez-cups so i can print over bluetooth?
<tritium> linux_guy: sorry, I've never done it.
<_Vi_> DVA5912: i would search synaptic for CAD and see what pops up , if you havent already been down that road :)
<wastrel> DVA5912: tritium   aoi is a 3d one  art of illusion
<neeto> h4x0r: I hate flaming you in a place like this but you're an idiot.
<h4x0r> gauntelt do you create a new partition for ubuntu
<wastrel> nvm thats 3d modeling not cad
<h4x0r> neeto thank you
<Gauntlet> h4x0r Yes it has its own seperate partition where it boots from
<tritium> wastrel: ah, ok
<neeto> h4x0r: no problem man, you deserve it :D
<kevin7kal> jtaji: so I'm confused then, I want to add a new drive  how do I generate or determine the unique id of this drive?
<h4x0r> are you using amd or intel
<kushalsejwal> Greetings everyone :)
<neeto> h4x0r: now change your name because you obviously don't know shit.
<szrhawaii> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<_Vi_> greetings reallylongname kushalsejwal :)
<h4x0r> you know alot neeto
<Gustavo_G> I'd like to know how I can leave this Ubuntu GUI shell and just access the command line. I'm running Ubuntu on VMware and my computer is getting pretty slow.
<Gauntlet> h4x0r I am running intel
<kushalsejwal> _Vi_ yeah I have registered with this name :(
<neeto> h4x0r: I'm just saying you're a fool, that's all. good day to you sir.
<noon> im trying to find out what my usb stick is (/dev/sbdX), whats the command to see their labels (what are they really called?)
<h4x0r> verify that you version of ubuntu is i386
<kevin7kal> Gustavo_G: what is your host environment
<kevin7kal> ?
<Gustavo_G> Windows *lowers head*
<Gauntlet> h4x0r it is, version 8.10 desktop edition
<tsrk> I managed to get the new kernel installed without adding it to my grub loader, how would I go about adding it to grub?
<h4x0r> and you also can go in your windows version at control panel and administrator tools and after
<ineedubuntuhelp> hello all
<_Vi_> kushalsejwal: there's nothing wrong with your name, I was just pulling your tail :)
<kushalsejwal> How can I disable this "Open F-spot Photo Manager" message that appears automatically in one of my partition in Nautilus?
<ineedubuntuhelp> am i in the right room for help with an ubuntu driver?
<h4x0r> go to driver management ant delet partition and do it again
<kushalsejwal> _Vi_: yeah thats why I was wondering why my tail is longer today :D
<h4x0r> thats fine thats intrepid
<_Vi_> :)
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone suggest a ntp server?
<kevin7kal> Gustavo_G: generally, [ctrl][alt][f1] will give you a term
<kevin7kal> try f2 if f1 doesn't work
<yao_ziyuan> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<h4x0r> intrepid comes 64 or 386
<zeroshade> yao_ziyuan: ntp.ubuntu.com
<Gauntlet> h4x0r alright, Ill try redoing it again
<ineedubuntuhelp> does anybody here have any knowledge regarding the intel 5100 on ubuntu?
<h4x0r> if you computer have a intel you have to run version 32 bit , if you coputer is running amd. you must run 64 bit
<Gustavo_G> that definitely did it, kevin7kal. It looks like it respawned though
<ineedubuntuhelp> intel, and running the 32 bit
<yao_ziyuan> yeah, i tried to set ntp.ubuntu.com in KDE 4.2's Date and Time Settings but it failed. this is known as a bug for a long time
<ineedubuntuhelp> i thought i had the driver properly installed, but it's seeming like no
<yao_ziyuan> however, ntp support is already enabled in gnome
<zeroshade> h4x0r: please stop giving out incorrect information. you can use either 32 or 64 on both intel and amd unless you're using an older intel processor
<h4x0r> go to www.ubuntu.com and download the ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex version 32 bit
<yao_ziyuan> *by gnome
<h4x0r> you are wrong zeroshade
<bazhang> h4x0r, no
<h4x0r> it will never run the same speed
<majortool_> anyone know how to get vncviewer to fit the vnc display to the window?
<tritium> h4x0r: please stop
<thoth> hi ... I am new to ubuntu
<ineedubuntuhelp> does intrepid ibex have native intel wifi 5100 support?
<isaak> is there like a new and easy way to config ur wacom tablet?
<thoth> I tried to install rpm for Sun Java on ubuntu Intrepid Ibex but it opens an archive manager
<szrhawaii> !takes lif serious
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b52wrangler> good evening, looking for some assistance with Ubuntu on a Toshiba Laptop.  I finally convinced my brother to install it and it installed fine but after booting it runs great for about a minute and then experiences an uncommanded shutdown (not orderly mind you)....anyone to help me straighten him out so he becomes a believer?
<_Vi_> dont use RPM
<isaak> i mean i used the ubuntu wacom driver thing
<zeroshade> h4x0r all modern intel processors are 64 bit processors that can run 64 bit OS's and all amd 64 processors can run 32 bit. Please stop.
<tritium> h4x0r: you can most certainly run amd64 on intel, and must do so if you want 64-bit
<isaak> but i dont know how to update it
<h4x0r> ubuntu have to versions for intel and amd
<Gustavo_G> when I installed ubuntu, did it prompt me for a usename and password? I can't recall. what is the default, root/root ?
<h4x0r> do you guys dont know that>
<bazhang> h4x0r, you are mistaken
<thoth> eh .... was the "don't use rpm" an answer to my question ... I think I am not used to IRC since this is also my first time
<tritium> h4x0r: you are quite mistaken
<thoth> lots of chat here ...
<szrhawaii> aint someone on a little powertrip
<zeroshade> h4x0r amd64 is just the name of the architecture. Intel chips can run that architecture.
<majortool_> anyone know how to get vncviewer to fit the vnc display to the window?
<h4x0r> try to install some .deb file in some arquitecture runing amd with a .deb i386 and whats the answer
<kushalsejwal> Bye bye channel
<b52wrangler> toshiba laptop shuts down uncommanded after one minute with 8.10 freshly installed after windoze wiped
<ineedubuntuhelp> is there a better room for intel wifi help for ubuntu? (no offense room)
<ineedubuntuhelp> *channel
<tritium> ineedubuntuhelp: what's the issue?
<zeroshade> h4x0r: that depends. is it running the 64bit version or 32bit version?
<_Vi_> thoth: sorry , yes that was directed to you... Ubuntu uses .debs not .rpm's
<LinuxNIT> ineedubuntuhelp, it is in intrepid by default
<LinuxNIT> im using it outof the box on mine
<h4x0r> i damd dont run i386
<ineedubuntuhelp> intrepid ibex has native support?
<h4x0r> amd
<h4x0r> sorry
<tritium> h4x0r: please stop giving out false information
<zeroshade> but you COULD run i386 which is the point.
<h4x0r> did you try
<ineedubuntuhelp> linuxNIT: sorry if this is a noob question, i'm new to ubuntu, but is there an easy way to upgrade to ibex without having to do a fresh install?
<tritium> h4x0r: yes, I'm running i386 on my AMD Athon64
<h4x0r> lier
<zeroshade> i am currently running i386 on an amd64
<sivel> hello all
<LinuxNIT> the support is in the kernel 2.6.27 and up
<Gauntlet> h4x0r btw I am doing a wubi install, could this have anything to do with the error to run chkdsk /r on linux boot?
<majortool_> h4x0r, Did you know that the man who invented Ubuntu also invented Pizza?
<h4x0r> i run a network , sorry you know thats not true maybe you math is not that good
<LinuxNIT> talk to others about upgrading ubuntu. i dont typically use ubuntu
<b52wrangler> any ideas what might cause a toshiba satellite to shutdown uncommanded after being booted with a fresh install of ibex for one minute?
<h4x0r> talk to tritium he know the answer
<sivel> ive got a massive prob. i wiped my xp off of the dual boot, and now i cant reinstall grub to boot into ubu.
<h4x0r> you better go to wiik ubuntu or google it to see that
<zeroshade> tritium is one of the people who are telling you that you're wrong h4x0r
<tritium> !amd64 | h4x0r (For your information)
<ubottu> h4x0r (For your information): AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ineedubuntuhelp> sivel: livecd?
<Gauntlet> tritium I am doing a wubi install, could this have anything to do with the error to run chkdsk /r on linux boot?
<sivel> yup, im booted into the live cd right now
<tritium> Gauntlet: I've never used wubi, as I don't use Windows at all.
<faust7> Hi guys. Anyone feels like giving me a hand with Ubuntu?
<Gauntlet> tritium thanks anyway
<h4x0r> for some reason amd64 like the model 969 and the intel have some difference?
<tritium> Gauntlet: sorry, good luck
<therootest> can someone help me install the compiz cube thing in kubuntu 804?
<rdw200169> !ask | faust7
<ubottu> faust7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sivel> i dont know where to go from here
<h4x0r> tritium i give it to you
<abhishek_> apt-get is trying to retrieve stuff like dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz  and  dists/feisty/main/source/Sources.gz
<linuxman410> faust7 what is question
<h4x0r> going to work in my servers.
<abhishek_> these do not exist !!
<Prabz> HI, I'm trying to compile wine, it requires an nvidia-glx-dev,,, some command to know which nvidia version is currently installed? there are loads of nvidia-glx-dev..
<zeroshade> dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx-dev
<Solet> how can i tell if my machine is using vesafb?
<Prabz> thanks zeroshade
<rdw200169> Prabz, are you aware that wine has a repository for ubuntu that has the latest versions?
<zeroshade> Prabz: no problem
<ineedubuntuhelp> eff...linuxNIT: i have 2.6.24, so my kernel does not have native support, correct?
<zeroshade> Prabz, unless you have a specific reason for compiling wine, just install it from the repositories
<LinuxNIT> ineedubuntuhelp, correct
<ineedubuntuhelp> much obliged
<faust7> rdw200169, linuxman410 and everybody else....  :P Thanks... So I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and my wife's condition for installing it on her laptop was that it should allow us to print through the network. I have a Samsung printer connected to my desktop computer (Vista). and I am having problems installing it on Ubuntu (on the laptop connected through by wire to the router).
<Prabz> rdw200169, I know, but still, openGl isn't being enabled when i try to compile it from source
<LinuxNIT> ineedubuntuhelp, this might be of help since nobody else is suggesting anything
<LinuxNIT> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ineedubuntuhelp> i will figure out how to get that on there, rather than figuring out how to install the driver propertly
<ineedubuntuhelp> thank you
<LinuxNIT> youre welcome
<Prabz> zeroshade, I'm trying to do a regression test, that's why I need to compile wine from git
<faust7> I did make sure that the printer was indeed shared on the Vista box.. in fact, I have already connected to it many times from other computers connected on the Windows Network... but this time around, Ubuntu seems to be unable to detect it, no matter what I do
<rdw200169> Prabz, http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<zeroshade> Prabz: okie dokie
<LinuxNIT> good luck ineedubuntuhelp
<Prabz> rdw200169, I'm trying to do a regression test, that's why I need to compile wine from git
<rdw200169> Prabz, ahh, nevermind, just trying to save you some time ;)
<faust7> So it is an area you guys are familiar with? :P
<zeroshade> faust7: whats the issue? i know that using the built in printer software i was able to select the computer and choose the printer connected to it. but it was using XP so i don't know if vista might have a problem
<rdw200169> Prabz, you could take a shot with the repo anyway to get the source + .diff for ubuntu compilation stuff; that, and you could build-dep against the wine repo
<isaak> anyone know if gimp can scan
<sivel> woops, sorry about that, laptop died
<Prabz> zeroshade, I still get all the versions available .. How to know which one of them is currently installed on my system??
<isaak> anyone know if u can scan on GIMP?
<ari_stress> isaak: yessss
<tritium> ineedubuntuhelp: I asked you what the issue was, but never saw a reply
<vladVD> hello
<isaak> ari_stress, pleaase elaborate
<zeroshade> Prabz: that command i gave you only shows you whats installed on your system
<faust7> zeroshade, well the issue is that I go in the menu for printers, and I choose samba and I see the Windows Network and the other computer (desktop on vista), yet I am unable to select the printer (it doesn'T show). any idea what to do?
<zeroshade> Prabz: dpkg -l lists the currently installed packages, | grep nvidia-glx-dev just showed you all entries containing that text.
<sivel> the way i had it booting was primary hdd had the boot loader and windows, and the a usb-hdd had ubuntu. im in the livecd now, but i dont know where to go from here to reinstall grub soley on the usb hdd
<musikgoat|main> so, any one know how to reference devices to grub disks?   as in hd0 could be /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1 and i need to figure out which in grub
<ari_stress> isaak: File > Create > Xsane
<tritium> Prabz: you should only have a few nvidia-glx-* packages
<Prabz> tritium, still, I need to know which one of them is installed
<isaak> ari_stress,  ok lets say i have a printer that is also a scanner how would that work
<isaak> ari_stress,  how would i install it?
<zeroshade> Prabz: anything that showed up from dpkg -l is currently installed.
<tritium> Prabz: as zeroshade told you, dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx will tell you
<LinuxNIT> sivel, man grub-install
<ari_stress> isaak: depends whether ubuntu recognizes it
<isaak> ari_stress,  it already recognizes the printer model
<sivel> ok
<sivel> will try
<isaak> ari_stress,  but not the scanning function
<Prabz> how can all of the drivers 173, 177, 179 .. can all be installed????
<zeroshade> faust7: how is the printer connected ot the computer? usb? parallel
<faust7> zeroshade, USB
<zeroshade> Prabz: they're installed, you just have settings to tell it what you're using at the moment which will match whatever hte current version of the driver you're using.
<faust7> DIrectly into the desktop, that is
<b52wrangler> good evening, anyone here who can offer help with a problem encountered during an ibex install on a toshiba satellite
<tritium> Prabz: why not?  I have 177 and 180 installed currently
<faust7> (vista box)
<Prabz> tritium, ohk.. So any command to know which one is currently in use?
<sivel> ok, well im not sure which drive/dir to do
<zeroshade> faust7: hmmm, i don't know. I have that exact setup at home and selecting the computer over the network showed me my printer. The only difference was my desktop was XP.
<zeroshade> faust7: sorry, wish i knew more on that.
<sivel> when i df, the usb drive is /dev/sdb mounted to /media/disk
<tritium> Prabz: hold, please
<sivel> so am i to do grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk/root /dev/sdb1?
<andymac> My network has always worked fine, its a wired connection, the nic is fine etc. However i havent had internet in a few weeks, and i just went to plug it in and ubuntu doesnt really seem to care. It says Wired Connection on the network manager app, but doesnt make any notifications or changes when i plug in the cable. And I always get address not found when i try to browse. Any ideas?
<b52wrangler> ibex installed fine on toshiba satellite and now it works for about a minute and then shuts down uncommanded
<Booge> andymac, does the link light come on
<andymac> the light on the nic does, but nothing changed with the icon in ubuntu
<Booge> dhcp?
<andymac> I tried changing it to DHCP from roaming, and back again. No changes.
<b52wrangler> how does ubuntu differentiate between routers with the same ESSID?
<andymac> it lists Wired Connection in gray when i click on the icon.
<b52wrangler> andymac: did you click unlock?
<tritium> Prabz: please run "file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so"
<w33d5> b52wrangler: i'm no expert but i would think by MAC address
<Booge> does ifconfig list an ip under the interface?
<tritium> Prabz: that should be a symbolic link to another file that includes the version number.
<andymac> one second ill check
<zeroshade> b52wrangler: if you run iwlist interfacename scan you should see the same list of essid's you'll see in the network manager, however now you'll see more info about it.
<zeroshade> including the mac addresses
<b52wrangler> w33d5: just curious, i had a conflict here in my neighborhood where another linksys box popped up which was secured whereas mine was not, it always tried to access the secured box
<andymac> b52wrangler, no it doesnt.
<andymac> it has eth0 and lo. eth0 has no ip listed, lo has 127.0.0.1
<Booge> type dhclient eth0
<Booge> but that will only work if you have a dhcp server enabled on your router or a server on the nw. otherwise, you'll have to manually set the ip and mask
<faust7> zeroshade, could be a problem with Vista... I guess I'll have to find a way around it. Thanks for trying though :)
<b52wrangler> different issue here, talked brother into loading ibex on his windoze laptop, installed fine but now he boots, surfs web for about a minute, then the laptop shuts down uncommanded...thoughts?
<andymac> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<faust7> zeroshade, : I got disconnected, but I wanted to come back and make sure you got my last message.
<faust7> zeroshade, could be a problem with Vista... I guess I'll have to find a way around it. Thanks for trying though :)
<sileni> hey guys
<zeroshade> faust7: i got it. no problem, sorry i couldn't help =)
<sileni> i was on gnome and i wanted to try kubuntu so i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sileni> and it installed around 693 mb worth of software
<sileni> now i want to get rid of it
<sileni> do i just replace install with remove?
<tritium> !enter | sileni
<ubottu> sileni: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sileni> tritium: ok, sorry about that
<Booge> andymac, type hwinfo --network  see if link is detected under eth0
<tritium> sileni: yes, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop.  No worries.  :)
<bazhang> !puregnome | sileni
<ubottu> sileni: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<tritium6> Dude is your handle really tritium?
<cyrus__> How do I set the domain name in Ubuntu?
<tritium6> That's insane
<tritium> tritium6: it has been for several years
<tritium6> Me too!
<tritium6> We're name buddies
<tritium> Well, hello.
<sileni> bazhang: is that wise to remove all kde packages?
<andymac> Booge, i dont have hwinfo installed :/
<bazhang> sileni, that is the command to remove kde
<zeroshade> sileni: do you have any programs that you use in gnome that use them?
<bazhang> sileni, wise is your choice/option
<sileni> zeroshade: none so far, if i need them later i can install again right?
<Booge> andymac, does dmesg list any errors for eth0?
<zeroshade> sileni: correct =) if you have no programs that rely on those libraries then there's no problem with removing them worst case scenario you end up reinstalling something. oh no, apt-get install something =P
<sivel> anyone ?
<ein__> hy
<andymac> yup, eth0: link is not ready
<ein__> anyone ?
<b52wrangler> hello ein
<tritium6> I'm installing a second nic in my PC, but I don't have a monitor. I've done the physical install, so now I need to do whatever config needs to be done before a reboot. What do I need to do for config so that I can powerdown, switch the ethernet cable, reboot, and be up and running on the new interface?
<Booge> andymac, are you plugging the nic into a switch or router? are you sure the cable isn't a crossover?
<subinacls> tritium6,  you say no monitor, as in not configed properly and it fails, or headless system
<ein__> hy 2 b52wrangler...
<tritium6> subinacls: Headless system
<subinacls> thats a bit more specific :)
<sileni> zeroshade: have you tried the new kde 4.1?
<tritium6> Sorry, didn't consider that interpretation
<subinacls> never know sometimes :)
<subinacls> so your trying to drop in a new nic ?
<tsuna27> i cannot get ubuntu on my sony viao laptop
<subinacls> is that interface configured dhcp or static info
<andymac> router. and im actually using a cat5 cable that comes with a ps3, so i guess ill try another cable, but ive used the cable to plug the ps3 into the router so i would assume its good to go.
<tritium6> Yes, I've got an intel pci-e gigabit that I want to use over the mobo nic.
<zeroshade> sileni: i've never liked the way kde looks personally. so i haven't tried kde 4.1.
<tritium6> DHCP
<sileni> zeroshade: hehe
<subinacls> you should be able to just power off the system
<_Vi_> what does tritium mean anyways? sounds kinda like TITANIUM
<subinacls> place it in
<subinacls> and boot
<wastrel> kde4 is quite different looking than kde3
<Booge> andymac, it should work then. try powering the computer off. wait a couple minutes, then turn it back on.
<wastrel> tritium is an element
<subinacls> if the hardware is already compliant
<_Vi_> ah
<sileni> wastrel: i don't like the change
<tritium> _Vi_: it's an isotope of Hydrogen
<_Vi_> nice name
<subinacls> it will act just as the other interface
<tritium6> subinacls: Hmm... tried that but was not able to ssh in afterward
<sileni> wastrel: :-\ having to learn all over again, i hate it
<wastrel> i fail at chem
<Booge> andymac, thats the only true way to reset the nic
<tritium6> I don't know why I couldn't get in. I don't know if there are log files that might help.
<subinacls> this is a good reason to have 2 interfaces
<_Vi_> wastrel: at least you knew that it was an element
<subinacls> a multihomed system to be exact
<subinacls> this allows you to have a admin interface that could allow ssh and other rcommands or whatever to be launched on this terminal
<subinacls> from a remote machine
<wastrel> an isotope of an element  :]
<Booge> andymac, try to run dhclient with no interface listed
<andymac> Booge, restarting the computer is always the first thing i try :) and i just tried another cable, no change.
<andymac> k
<bazhang> wastrel, please keep chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<subinacls> tritium6, you follow what i am saying ?
<tritium6> Are you saying I should run another cable and use both interfaces at once?
<wastrel> andymac: how about restarting the router
<subinacls> :)
<wastrel> andymac: are you plugged into the uplink port on the router maybe?
<subinacls> use what ever you have configured ssh etc etc to admin the system
<subinacls> find out if your hardware is compliant
<Booge> andymac, i'm sorry. i meant power cycle the router.
<musikgoat|main> how can i find the hard disk manufacturer and model via either grub, or gparted, or some other fashion
<tritium6> well I know it has recognized the card
<subinacls> check dmesg for hints of whats going on with the system
<subinacls> you may need to run dhclient on that interface
<subinacls> or even ifconfig ifacce up
<tritium6> how do i do that?
<subinacls> you have a term open ?
<andymac> dhclient just goes right back to DHCPDISCOVER. I don't think its router related, I have 2 other computers plugged into it and using it. The one im on now is running ubuntu and working fine, and the other is a windows pc working fine. This is whats driving me nuts, i've been going over all this for the past few hours with no luck :(
<subinacls> on that system
<tritium6> im rebooting that sys right now
<therootest> i have a problem with ktorrent. it can't download torrents and keeps showine a message "folder /home/blah/blah/blah.wmv cannot be created". can anyone help?
<subinacls> pwn that file with chmod
<wastrel> andymac: sudo ifdown eth0     sudo ifconfig eth0 down    then ,  sudo ifup eth0
<hungvo> @andy: try to get log messages to help us figure out what is going on. use this command: less +F /var/log/syslog
<subinacls> sorry chown
<zeroshade> therootest: make sure that you have permission to write to whatever folder you are writing to
<subinacls> well both them :)
<therootest> zeroshade: thank you
<taomaster> hello  how does Ubuntu 8.10 run on a quad core amd system?
<jjt009> does pidigin have a way to start a group chat?
<Booge> andymac, is this a desktop or laptop
<zeroshade> therootest: np =)
<andymac> im on a laptop, the computer having the issues is a desktop
<veratyr9> gta 4 cheats
<veratyr9> oops wrong window
<andymac> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<andymac> could this be a clue? lol
<davis> I have a new Logitech Quickcam Connect, has anyone been able to get one running?
<wastrel> normal
<subinacls> davis, is it plugged in
<zeroshade> jjt009: under buddies, there is a "join a chat"  option. if you enter a roomname that doesn't exist it creates one for you.
<Booge> andymac, does the switch link light come up?
<therootest> zeroshade: /home/therootest/stilldownloading is the folder. How can i have NO writing-priviledges there? I am the user therootest.
<davis> yes
<subinacls> lsusb
<subinacls> open a term and use that command
<andymac> the light on the nic?
<davis> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:089d Logitech, Inc.
<tsrk> I managed to get the new kernel installed without adding it to my grub loader, how would I go about adding it to grub?
<therootest> zeroshade: ok! solved!
<tritium6> oh, stupid me
<bz0b> hello everyone
<Booge> andymac, the light on the switch that your plugging the cable into from the nic
<zeroshade> therootest: was it permissions?
<andymac> yup
<andymac> lights up on the router np.
<tritium6> subinacls, how do i set the interface to use dhcp?
<therootest> zeroshade: no, it was that i configured ktorrent to write there... but there was no folder :) so, i created the folder and tada! its ok.
<jjt009> zeroshade: do you know what i should put as the server for gtalk?
<subinacls> thats the fun of linux
<subinacls> first type "man dhclient"
<subinacls> or tell me what dhcp you use
<zeroshade> therootest: ah. the folder didn't exist :) lol that shoulda been my first guess =P
<Booge> andymac, does ifconfig eth0 list the link as up? try ifconfig eth0 down then ifconfig eth0 up
<tritium6> subinacls: "what dhcp you use" - I don't know what that means!
<rods> I am trying to install Dreamfall: The Longest Journey (picked it up a little earlier--looks interesting). However, I cannot access CD #1--I get a permissions denied error. How to I overcome this?
<phpmonk> I want to start a server on port 80, but i am not root, what can be done?
<jjt009> zeroshade: do you know the general format of the server?
<tsuna27> cant get ubuntu on my sony laptop i tried a live cd and wubi
<therootest> zeroshade: i want to configure the ktorrent to automatically prompt me to download a torrent when downloaded from firefox. Can you help?
<zeroshade> jjt009: hmm. i've never done it with gtalk, google it. or try to create a chat in gtalk and see if it has a server someone.
<Booge> andymac, you can also try manually setting an ip. >ifconfig eth0 a.b.c.d mask f.f.f.f up
<bazhang> tsuna27, what about the alternate cd
<phorensic> tsuna27: forget wubi.. whats the issue with the cd?
<andymac> Booge, something has changed since the last time i ran ifconfig. i did the up and down thing, and now i get eth0:avah1 listed. and it has an ip too.
<prufrocks> when you enable remote desktop sharing in System Preferences, where does it actually store the config settings that you've set?
<bz0b> does anyone now how to install wifi drivers for macbook 3,1 (bcm4328 chipset) preferrably native drivers
<andymac> and so does eth0. they have an ip now
<tritium6> subinacls: i think i need to set up dhclient to use the new eth2 on boot, because if i run it now it will just fail
<Booge> andymac, is it a 169 address?
<bazhang> tsuna27, you should also md5 the iso, burn slowly and do the disk integrity check
<andymac> yup
<rods> If anyone knows how to fix this: I am trying to install Dreamfall: The Longest Journey (picked it up a little earlier--looks interesting). However, I cannot access CD #1--I get a permissions denied error. How to I overcome this?
<zeroshade> therootest: the next time you download a torrent from firefox, choose to open it instead of save, and choose ktorrent (probably in /usr/bin) it should learn and show this as your default "open" application
<Booge> andatche, ifconfig eth0:avahi down
<subinacls> tritium6, kinda the idea. you can issue the dhclient command and use
<zeroshade> therootest: at least thats what i did with deluge, so now when i download i just choose to open it with deluge =)
<bz0b> Anyone know where to find bcm4328 drivers for ubuntu?
<subinacls> dhclient eth1(or what ever interface to request DHCP info)
<subinacls> and that will not make it fail
<therootest> thnx
<bazhang> !broadcom | bz0b
<ubottu> bz0b: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zeroshade> np =P
<HorizonXP> if i need to remove PDO from PHP, should I bother with recompiling the debian package, or just install PHP from source?
<subinacls> it however might get a different IP address from the router or dhcp server you have configures
<tsuna27> phorensic: it loads and then after the install it just freezes
<tritium6> well now its running interactively
<bazhang> tsuna27, sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<phpmonk> HorizonXP: PDO is part of PHP
<Hector__> I'll just go lose The Game over here.
<phorensic> tsuna27: Did you try the alternate cd install?
<bz0b> thanks bazhang
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: yeah, but I want to remove it from the .deb, so that I can install it through PECL.
<tsuna27> phorensic: what is that
<tritium6> subinacls: no DHCP offers received
<andymac> Booge, k eth0 and lo are the only ones there now. eth0 only has a inet6 address listed, no inet addr. And still cant resolve any addresses.
<sileni> hmm, i followed the commands that remove kde packages from my computer but even then when i restart the splash screen is still saying kubuntu
<rods> Anyone know why accesssing a cd would be denied under permissions? Anyway around that?
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: PDO_Informix won't work with the PDO that's built-in to Ubuntu's PHP
<tsuna27> phorensic: when is the next ubuntu version coming out
<phorensic> tsuna27: it is a more text based installer to install ubuntu where the more graphical version resists on certain pc's
<OsamaK> Hello, I read many stuffs on offline-installation, most of them are bit hard. I need to download some packages to use them on offline computers. Let's say, openoffice,amarok. What's the best way?
<Booge> andymac, did you try to manually assign an ip that's on your networks subnet?
<phorensic> tsuna27: I think 4 months or so i haven't looked recently
<phpmonk> HorizonXP: talk in php channel plz ,i guess the topic not suitable here
<phorensic> tsuna27: you have a lto of options to get the install to work
<coreyo> using intrepid.  Is there a way that I can set up a vpn connection (network-manager) so that only requests with a destination of 192.168.1.* will utilize the vpn?
<bazhang> tsuna27, april 2009 discussion in #ubuntu+1
<phorensic> tsuna27: but the alternate should work where the regular one fails.. hell you could even try a server install and then install the desktop packages
<subinacls> tritium6, whats you OS?
<sileni> !KDE-packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE-packages
<isaak> hey how do u enable compiz fusion on 8.10
<sileni> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: my suggestion would be to do a fake install on an online machine to know what dependent files are needed,  the -d command will download but not install
<Booge> andymac, has this ever worked?
<bazhang> isaak, install ccsm
<zeroshade> !puregnome | sileni
<ubottu> sileni: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: #php or #ubuntu-php?
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zeroshade> =P
<sileni> zeroshade: i did that and it still has kubuntu
<jjt009> does anybody here know what the gtalk server is?
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, can you show me an example on openoffice?
<sileni> zeroshade: the splashscreen atleast
<phpmonk> HorizonXP: #php
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, what's the correct command
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: i'm in there now :)
<tritium6> subinacls: Ubuntu
<andymac> Booge, I've never done that before, so no. I just checked the network manager and wired connection is now enabled, and selected. Still cant resolve the ip though, but at least we're getting somewhere. ill try dhclient now., maybe thats the missing piece of the puzzle.
<isaak> anyone use compiz fusion ?? before?
<phpmonk> HorizonXP: ask ur question in room
<andymac> Booge, yeah its worked plenty of times before.
<rods> jjt009: pigden probably has it
<bazhang> isaak, certainly
<isaak> is it worth getting
<Booge> andymac, dhclient eth0
<zeroshade> sileni: one sec
<phorensic> zelrikriando: HEY DUDE!
 * subinacls slaps /myself
<bazhang> isaak, a matter of opinion
<subinacls> i should have figured !
<isaak> bazhang,  do u still have it?
<tritium6> subinacls: I just switched the cable back but my router isnt getting any new dhcp requests
<zelrikriando> phorensic, yes?
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: sudo apt-get install -d openoffice.org
<subinacls> this is a ubunut chat
<bazhang> isaak, yes
<OsamaK> Another issue, is it OK to remove old kernel versions, I have -7,-9,-11
<phorensic> zelrikriando: You dont remember me..
<tritium6> subinacls: :)
<isaak> bazhang,  did it mess anything up?
<phpmonk> I have root access to a system but I want to start a server on port 80 as another user, what can be done?
<andymac> still no offers :(
<zelrikriando> phorensic, well...
<ari_stress> isaak: why so strange? of course we use compiz fusion in 8.10
<andymac> ugh, this feels so close now, what could be missing lol
<isaak> ari_stress,  but it said it might mess up ur system
<zelrikriando> phorensic, maybe, I have talked to many people online
<subinacls> tritium6, whats you fav editor
<Booge> andymac, does your network have ip's in the 192.168.1.0 network? ex 192.168.1.15
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: yes, most commonly you want to leave at least one fall back in case there is a problem with the latest
<subinacls> i assume vi ?
<tritium6> subinacls: yep
<derrty> I love Ubuntu
<phorensic> zelrikriando: hmm I might have used a different name .. but we used to talk a bunch
<anonyman> hey phpmonkey, just run the httpd service with sudo
<subinacls> ight
<anonyman> *phpmonk
<zeroshade> sileni: apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ari_stress> isaak: who said that? the license agreement?
<therootest> zeroshade: one last question. how can i add the compiz cube to my desktop?
<subinacls> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<coreyo> using intrepid.  Is there a way that I can set up a vpn connection (network-manager) so that only requests with a destination of 192.168.1.* will utilize the vpn?
<sileni> zeroshade: oo thanks
<phorensic> zelrikriando: it could have been soulstice
<subinacls> add this :
<subinacls> auto eth2
<subinacls> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<zeroshade> therootest: do you have compiz running? if so, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<derrty> root after u add the CSSm you will have the option
<subinacls> that interface should be the one you mentioned earlier
<derrty> but only if your grapics card can handle it
<isaak> ok my next quest is if i installed xp first and then ubuntu can i just delete xp? and how would i do that
<zelrikriando> phorensic, not sure... but I do know that nobody use my pseudo
<phorensic> I know, Im saying i used to use soulstice and phorensic
<isaak> someone please answer my question
<therootest> zeroshade: i open the compiz manager and there are no plugins or anything at all!
<derrty> Isaak so you don t want xp on ur computer at all
<Booge> andymac, paste the output of dmesg to a pastebin
<phorensic> zelrikriando: I helped you with some issues you had  a while ago
<subinacls> tritium6, hoghlight me after your finished
<rods> What would keep me from being able to open a disc, or to get a permission denied error when I attempt to open the directory (i.e. command "cd /media/cdrom0" returns "permission denied prompt")
<isaak> yes i dont
<isaak> or should i keep it
<zelrikriando> phorensic, it s possible, I had lots of issues
<isaak> cuz i can't go online on there
<zeroshade> therootest: apt-get install compiz-plugins
<tritium6> subinacls: ok, now do i need to reboot?
<derrty> it all depends I dual boot into windows sometimes when i want to play games
<sileni> rods, youve ls to see if you have the correct permissions?
<phorensic> zelrikriando: What you been up to?
<zeroshade> therootest: and if you want more, sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<derrty> that's all windows is good for to me
<phpmonk> what will be uid of command after sudo "command"
<zelrikriando> phorensic, I have no more issues
<isaak> but u could use wine
<isaak> for that
<subinacls> i think you can get away with this tritium6
<tritium6> subinacls: or can i just restart some daemon or something
<subinacls> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<isaak> derrty, u could use wine for games
<rods> how do I ls to see if I have the correct permissions?
<subinacls> ls -asl
<derrty> Yea but i really find wine buggy on some games
<phorensic> rods ls -l
<derrty> So i just keep XP
<subinacls> might as well get as much info as you can
<isaak> oh
<subinacls> ls -age -sex -location
<isaak> i only play starcraft so
<phorensic> subinacls: asl? age sex location? this isn't that kind of chat room!
<therootest> zeroshade: both of them seems to be installed... but it says "cannot find the target".
<derrty> lol a/s/l
<sileni> i keep windows just to play starcraft o-0
<Booge> andymac, you could also try to run a linux iso distro like knoppix or ubuntu on the pc and see if that works with the nic.
<subinacls> come on you have to admit its funny!
<subinacls> :)
<phorensic> subinacls: hahaha
<isaak> wat so i cant play starcraft on ubuntos?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'link encap' as used in the output of the 'ifconfig' command? I believe it is short for 'link encapsulation'. How is this term defined? (It is used in some old RFCs but I could not find a definition yet.)
<phorensic> subinacls: you beat me to the punch
<derrty> Andymac try a live CD
<zeroshade> therootest: where does it say cannot find the target?
<werdnum> bullgard4: The physical nature of the link.
<andymac> Booge, yeah its got the 192.168.1.100 range. i just tried to connect to the routers config and it couldnt resolve that either.
<isaak> so seriously i cant play starcraft?
<therootest> zeroshade: in the console.
<isaak> on ubuntos?
<tritium6> subinacls: hmmm I ran over and switched the cable back to eth2 but the router still isnt reporting any new dhcp requests
<usser> isaak: starcraft2?
<jmspeex> What's the status of the patch that prevents the HD from parking the head every few second when on battery power? Has there been many reports of problems with it?
<tsuna27> phorensic: direct me to where i can find this alt version
<sileni> isaak: starcraft works with wine?
<therootest> zeroshade: i try to apt-get etc... and then says cannot find the package!
<subinacls> maybe you have some other setup!
<phorensic> tsuna27: sure one sec
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, <http://paste.ubuntu.com/111111/> (Which has a very spacial number by the way :P) shows the words "install".. will it install these package of just download them
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: no one's responding :(
<sileni> isaak: or i mean wine works for starcraft?
<isaak> sileni,  dont know thats wat i am asking
<Booge> andymac, is it not resolving hostnames? are you trying to get into the router setup by using an ip?
<sileni> oh
<subinacls> i cant be to much help with out having prior or intimate knowledge of your setup
<subinacls> i can only tell you try setting it static
<isaak> sileni,  i thought it does
<zeroshade> therootest: hold on, let me see what repository those are in. you have compiz currently running correct?
<jmspeex> I ask because my disk does a load cycle every *few seconds* when I unplug the AC adaptor (I got 15 cycles in 60 seconds the last time I checked)
<andymac> i just checked dmesg, it says eth0: link up. but theres a bunch of transmit timeout messages.
<subinacls> ifconfig -a
<tsrk> I managed to get the new kernel installed without adding it to my grub loader, how would I go about adding it to grub?
<phpmonk> HorizonXP: cause PDO is buil-in in PHP i guess you cannot remove it
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: it will download, not install
<subinacls> get info from that and make the eth2 interface use that information
<therootest> zeroshade: how can i see if compiz is running?
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: that is a standard statement
<subinacls> DHCP is a odd beast
<sileni> therootest: ps
<tritium6> subinacls: well thanks for the help
<subinacls> maybe yo uhave mac address filtering tritium6
<bullgard4> werdnum: Hm. Why do people use such a strange word for the physical nature of a link? (encapsulation is a well known term for layered protocols in the OSI reference model.)
<subinacls> :)
<tritium6> much appreciated
<phorensic> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<isaak> im going to try installing starcraft
<subinacls> np!
<isaak> on wine
<therootest> sileni: ps what?
<phorensic> tsuna27:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<linxuz3r> starcraft2?
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: but if you notice all the files listed from lines 21 to 27,  those are what you are going to need to take to the offline machine
<rods> good luck isaak
<Powder7891> Hiya All
<subinacls> tritium6 sometimes the hardest problems have the most simple solutions!
<derrty> good luck
<linxuz3r> isaak: is it starcraft 2?
<rods> it runs way buggy for me, no battle.net
<zeroshade> therootest: in the system menu, go to preferences, then Appearance. Then choose visual effects, which choice is currenlty selected?
<phpmonk> anonyman: if i sudo a command the owner is root, i do not want that
<isaak> no starcraft 1
<subinacls> and trying harder solves 98% of them!
<tsuna27> phorensic: thx
<isaak> r u kidding?
<isaak> oh my
<Booge> andymac, if you assigned an ip of 192.168.1.100 to your interface, try to ping 192.168.1.100. if that works, try to ping your default gateway, probably 192.168.1.1
<rods> nope--on WINE
<sileni> zeroshade: or that works >< silly me suggesting ps
<HiHoStevo> Is there somewhere one can go for help with a new install of Ubuntu?  I now have about 2 hours experience with Linux
<therootest> zeroshade: i am in kubuntu, not ubuntu.
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: i'm going afk for a few min, PM me if you'd like
<rods> under virtualbox ose -- winxp runs fine
<rods> just sizing issues
<derrty> what type of router do you have Andy mac
<subinacls> HiHoStevo, yes! there is plenty of info in ubuntu forums
<isaak> wine isnt al that great than
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, <http://paste.ubuntu.com/111112/>
<zeroshade> therootest: arg, kde. one sec.
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, please check this before.
<HiHoStevo> Okay I have tried there... but no one seems to know what the problem is...
<subinacls> i would first check out apt-get or you package manager and see what aoftware you can get
<isaak> its lame
<jlunder> Can anyone help me with an installation question? I'm trying to install 8.04 server onto an existing RAID/LVM2 and I'm having trouble skipping the partition step...
<subinacls> whats the problem ?
<rods> I understand there are other VM proggies out there that will run it fine
<isaak> where can i access package manager
<usser> isaak: what are you talking about? starcraft has been running in wine since like 1999
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: another method to see what files are needed is the command  sudo apt-cache depends xchat
<Powder7891> Can   Any One Help Me With Sound Ive Tried Every Thing In The Forums.
<subinacls> system>administration>synaptic package manager
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: everything showing Depends:  xxxx   is needed
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: in Gentoo, i can unset a USE flag to remove it, and be able to install it via PECL afterwards. I know it's not that easy in Ubuntu, but I'd like to be able to achieve the same results.
<isaak> see  usser said it does
<isaak> how bout battlenet
<isaak> usser,  how bout battlenet
<andymac> Booge, when i try to ping 192.168.1.1 i get From 169.254.6.135 Destination Host Unreachable
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: do I HAVE to do it via the .deb package, or can I just install from source? cuz I'm having trouble compiling the .deb.
<usser> isaak: i didnt test battlenet since i had pirated version but i see no reason why it shouldn't
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, But how can I use that command to 'download' for offline usage?
<tsuna27> phorensic: how can I find if i hav an i386 or an amd64 and this is test based, is it the same ubuntu then?
<Booge> andymac, is that eth0:avahi interface still up?
<isaak> hm... i will try
<subinacls> HiHoStevo, if you try to describe the problem you have im sure of the people here will try to help of add their 2 cents if they want to
<andymac> nope
<isaak> but first compiz fusion
<phpmonk> HorizonXP: i do not have idea about it
<sileni> isaak: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Starcraft
<subinacls> sure ^some of*
<phorensic> tsuna27: stick with 32-bit you'll be fine
<HorizonXP> phpmonk: ok, thanks for your help :)
<derrty> yea 64 bit has some minor bugs
<HiHoStevo> My new clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 included OpenOffice 2.4... however when I run any of the Open office programs the menus are all blank in some cases they have dashes in their place, when you mouse over an icon in the toolbar it pops up a dialog window, but it is blank no text... I can type and print... but the print dialog box is just full of empty rectangles.......
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: you'll likely have all the files downloaded, or you can grab them from the repository...  all of your installed packages (unless you removed them) would be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<usser> isaak: the only thing is if i remember correctly there was no no-cd patch for starcraft so you'll have to tell wine where it can find your cdrom, or create a fake cdrom directory and mount an iso of starcraft there
<Booge> andymac, is there a 169 nw listed on your route table? >route
<usser> isaak: its all in winecfg
<phorensic> tsuna27: only the install is text based, the rest is the same
<bobbycheetah> just bought toshiba laptop a305-s6872. installed ubuntu 8.10. where can i find drivers - for example to be able to use the function keys for dimming the display?
<isaak> k thanks
<HiHoStevo> I have installed Java 6 and downloaded the version 3.0 of Open office... but it will not install... (I downloaded two versions and cannot figure out how to do the install on the DEBS version)
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, please feel free to leave.. I need more to understand what's going on. and note me when you back.
<subinacls> HiHoStevo, uninstall it
<subinacls> and reinstall
<subinacls> have you tried this already ?
<subinacls> not the OS
<subinacls> but the application its self
<FloodBot1> subinacls: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HiHoStevo> I have done a re-install with the package manager..
<zeroshade> therootest: i apologize, i don't know kde well enough. I know that apparently there are issues with kde and compiz that some people have. along with not being able to find easy ways to configure and use compiz with kde. at least thats what i've seen from googling. Maybe you'll have better luck. Sorry.
<subinacls> dang flod bot, i have enteritis!
<andymac> Booge, nope, actually the command route returns nothing but the headings for the list. Theres nothing in route at all :/ that sounds like the root of the problem to me :) now how do i fix that lol.
<subinacls> leave me alone! the doctor tells me im not the only one!
<CoJaBo-A1tec> lol
<subinacls> and you still lack the menus
<subinacls> maybe there is another package missing
<tsuna27> phorensic: thank you and any other tips for a new ubuntu user
<subinacls> maybe if you apt-get install openoffice.org
<therootest> zeroshade: thank you :D
<subinacls> i would include all the suggested and recommended applications also with that
<phorensic> tsuna27: ask questions in this irc channel and be respectful. Learn all you can from the people here and also help others.. you learn a lot from helping other people
<subinacls> so maybe your command will look like this
<zeroshade> therootest: wish i could help more =)
<HiHoStevo> the file I downloaded named "OOO300_m15_native_packed-1_en-US.9379 has a setup file inside it... but when I click on it a terminal box comes up and says error it cannot load the Java runtime
<subinacls> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org libservlet2.3-java bsh-doc fastjar gcj-4.2 java-gcj-compat libgcj8-dbg
<subinacls>   java-virtual-machine libhsqldb-java-doc libhsqldb-java-gcj libjline-java-doc
<CoJaBo-A1tec> Any suggestions for recovering data from a badly damaged NTFS file system?
<subinacls> this is slimmed down to stop flodbot from chewing my ars!
<HiHoStevo> Do I need to uninstall all of the openoffice files before trying to install version 3.0
<tsuna27> phorensic: peace
<subinacls> it can only help
<Booge> andymac, what is the output of ifconfig eth0
<tritium6> subinacls: actually, I think you got it working
<subinacls> to me it sounds as if your missing some packages needed to render the menuses
<subinacls> maybe some icons missing also could be a problem
<subinacls> maybe a font issue!
<subinacls> this has happened to me prior
<LinuxHack3r> http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<LinuxHack3r> Between hurly and burly...which woiuld be considered the client and which would be the server that you would ssh into?
<HiHoStevo> the other package I downloaded was OOo_3.0.1_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz and it has a DEBS folder inside... but I cannot find a setup or install file.....
<Booge> andymac, can you ping your lo? >ping localhost
<subinacls> HiHoStevo, remove that
<subinacls> and apt-get it
<subinacls> its better
<andymac> well i cant really copy and paste from computer to computer. is there anything in particular your looking for? Theres no ip listed, other than an inet6 addr
<HiHoStevo> remove what and what is apt-get?
<subinacls> you can also download the source and then compile it yourself
<andymac> yeah i can ping localhost np
<subinacls> man apt-get
<subinacls> its a package manager
<subinacls> so you dont have to download dependencies
<Booge> andymac, try #ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.110 mask 255.255.255.0 up
<Powder7891> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035946 This is the same problem im having can any one help me please
<subinacls> and having dependecy hell cause not everything is installed before you compiled openoffice
<Fezzler> Trying to install old Linux app, pilot-mailsync.  When configuring (./configure) I get this error "checking for OpenSSL libraries... configure: error: OpenSLL lib and/or headers not installed"
<subinacls> or had some dep.s missing before you ran the deb file
<Fezzler> What is OpenS "L" L
<subinacls> also apt-get grabs it from ubuntus repository
<Fezzler> I see OpenSSL
<andymac> Booge, tried it.. no real changes.
<Booge> andymac, the ip doesn't list under ifconfig eth0?
<HiHoStevo> so... if openoffice is included on the ubuntu 8.1 cd can I just do a wipe and re-install with the CD?
<andymac> nope.
<rods> anyone good at installing games on linux?
<Booge> if you type dmesg, does the last few lines say anything about why?
<subinacls> you should be able to remove it from your machine
<subinacls> with out having to format/reinstall
<HiHoStevo> or is there a command with this "apt-get" that you can give me that I can put in the terminal to get the correct files and install them.
<wastrel> andymac: what's in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<d0netsFN> ok tell me if you guys think this drive is dead
<d0netsFN> it doesnt show up in vista's disk manager
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: ok, so where are you at in your understanding
<musikgoat|main> ?
<Booge> andymac, it should say something like iface eth0 inet dhcp
<d0netsFN> in xp when i try to create a partition, xp freezes
<subinacls> yyou might be able to find some solutions!
<d0netsFN> when i boot to ubuntu, it gives me crazy errors for 5 minutes before it finally boots
<d0netsFN> its a new drive i bought for storage
<alivejamie> hello. quick question. i just installed 8.10 for the first time on my msi wind, and it asked me to do about 210 updates, and then wanted to restart. i did and upon restarting it doesn't seem to connect via ethernet now.
<alivejamie> which is bizzare
<tritium> tritium6: you're messing up my highlighting!
<Powder7891> 40.794083] cs4236_isapnp 01:01.00: activated
<Powder7891> [   40.800638] cs4236_isapnp 01:01.02: activated
<Powder7891> [   40.803199] cs4236_isapnp 01:01.03: activated
<Powder7891> does this mean sound should work?
<FloodBot1> Powder7891: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Powder7891> sorry
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, the way of "/cache/var/.." is too hard to apply, there are so much packages, every package has a dependences and so on. Is there a better way?
<subinacls> Powder7891, idk
<andymac> ifconfig eth0 has link encap with a mac address, an inet6 addr, UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST, rx packets, tx packets, RX bytes, and Interupt
<andymac> those are the only lines.
<HiHoStevo> was there an anwer that I missed??
<subinacls> i can tell you 1 of 10 choices
<Booge> andymac, thats in /etc/network/interfaces?
<cline> Hey guys,  I have a toughbook cf-18. It has integrated gps. I installed gpsd. First how can I tell if ubuntu recognized the gps and where it is.
<andymac> oops, no ill check that now,
<subinacls> HiHoStevo, you should just open a terminal
<subinacls> HiHoStevo, and execute the following command
<HiHoStevo> I can do that
<subinacls> sudo  apt-get install openoffice.org
<subinacls> try that maybe it will detect the older version
<andymac> interfaces has "auto lo" on one line, and "iface lo inet loopback" on the next.
<subinacls> and uninstall it for you, if it does not
<subinacls> use this command
<subinacls> sorry jumped ahead
<subinacls> you have to find the old executable that openoffice used
<subinacls> and remove it
<Booge> andymac, add iface eth0 inet dhcp and on another line auto eth0
<subinacls> and then reinstall through apt0get
<subinacls> apt-get(*)
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: i'm sure there is,   looking at solutions for any that are easy
<HiHoStevo> this is the response I got...  openoffice.org is already the newest version.
<HiHoStevo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 21 not upgraded.
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: one moment
<subinacls> good to go
<subinacls> apt-get remove openoffice.org
<administrator_> \nickserv identify 123
<subinacls> and then
<tritium> HiHoStevo: then you have the latest versions that are in the repositories
<subinacls> apt-get install openoffice.org
<subinacls> this time however
<administrator_> \nickserv identify 123
<Powder7891> thanks any way
<cline> gps help...............
<tritium> !enter | subinacls
<ubottu> subinacls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andymac> Booge, then restart?
<subinacls> grab all the recommended and suggested applications also
<subinacls> and do so till there are no more mentioned
<Wolv3> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu_Black+By+Creativo?content=98443
<subinacls> Recommended packages:
<subinacls>   bsh-gcj libgcj8-1-awt libgcj8-jar libjaxp1.3-java-gcj libxalan2-java-gcj
<subinacls>   libxerces2-java-gcj
<grassbeacker> hallo everyone
<Booge> andymac, yup
<subinacls> see how it says it recommends these to also be installed HiHoStevo
<andymac> fingers crossed lol
<tritium> subinacls: please, stop using enter in place of punctuation
<subinacls> and then press enter
<alivejamie> lol and the ubuntu help wants to connect to the internet to search for an answer >_< .. anybody have any ideas?
<subinacls> it will ask you if you want to install said applications
<grassbeacker> can any bodey tell me where i find the serverlayout section in 8.10
<subinacls> and before you say yes
<administrator_> \nickserv identify 123
<subinacls> copy the names
<grassbeacker> of xorg
<HiHoStevo> steve@steves-desktop:~$ <-- LinuxHack3r (n=matt@68-114-163-167.dhcp.kgpt.tn.c
<HiHoStevo> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<HiHoStevo> steve@steves-desktop:~$ apt-get install openoffice.org
<HiHoStevo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<HiHoStevo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> HiHoStevo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HiHoStevo> steve@steves-desktop:~$ <-- LinuxHack3r (n=matt@68-114-163-167.dhcp.kgpt.tn.c
<HiHoStevo> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<HiHoStevo> steve@steves-desktop:~$ apt-get install openoffice.org
<HiHoStevo> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<FloodBot1> HiHoStevo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HiHoStevo> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<HiHoStevo> steve@steves-desktop:~$ <-- LinuxHack3r (n=matt@68-114-163-167.dhcp.kgpt.tn.c
<tritium> subinacls: you were asked nicely
<tritium> HiHoStevo: Stop that!
<cline> how do i tell if ubuntu recognized an internal gps??
<phorensic> HiHoStevo: are you updating somewhere else or something?
<krishmish> can someone help me install netgear wg111 in ubuntu
<HiHoStevo> for some reason i cannot paste in the response
<bazhang> HiHoStevo, use paste.ubuntu.com
<krishmish> installed the driver
<tritium> HiHoStevo: you are not supposed to paste here at all.
<krishmish> but cant get to make the light glow
<bazhang> HiHoStevo, use sudo with that command
<bazhang> HiHoStevo, though open office should be already installed, unless you are adding 3.0 from a PPA
<HiHoStevo> as you might have guessed in addition to never using linux I have also never used irc chat
<cline> when someone gets a monment I need help with internal gps,,,  new here
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: i guess you'd want to confirm you have the packages in the apt cache that are required, and then (depending on how much removable storage you have) take all the packages to the offline machine instead of sifting through them
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: it wont hurt to take more packages than you need
<oodeadbeefoo> well check it
<hungvo> andymac, im curious if this cmd worked (ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.110 mask 255.255.255.0 up) cause it said: "mask unknown host" on my machine. Could it be the cause?
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: otherwise, you can follow this guys tutorial, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/howto-download-packages-and-dependencies-for-offline-installation/
<dragon1> .
<tritium> oodeadbeefoo: please mind !enter, or I'll mute you again
<bazhang> oodeadbeefoo, check what
<andymac> Booge, Wired Connection doesnt even show up as an option in the network manager now when i click on the icon. Its in the actual applet when i open it, but it feels like we just went back to square one :(
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, I tried it.. the script takes very long time making the HTML page, so I closed it.
<oodeadbeefoo> HiHoStevo, i wish you luck, it seems i cant post to much or i cant post to little so the help you see is really easy, all you have to do is decipher all the crap i am about to tell you in one line, and i have to use commas, cause enter is illegal , maybe i should use cr/ or something
<alivejamie> hrm. is there a better channel for me to ask? i feel kinda ignored in here. but it's understandably busy
<Booge> andymac, run dhclient and see if it picks up an ip
<grassbeacker> dont anybody now where i can find where i can find the server
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: oh... like the guy says, one of the problems with packaging is this
<tritium> oodeadbeefoo: periods would be appropriate, as they are proper punctuation.  Plus, it's easier on all of our eyes.
<cline> GPS help
<bazhang> alivejamie, does the wind see your wired interface
<oodeadbeefoo> they are a waste oy bits
<grassbeacker> dont anybody now where i can find where i can find the xorg server layout setion on 8.10
<HiHoStevo> standing by
<alivejamie> bazhang: it says wired network and then lists auto eth0
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: unfortunately aptoncd doesn't look like its actively developed... i believe that was an attempt to fix this problem
<alivejamie> so i think so
<oodeadbeefoo> bandwidth aint cheap
<tritium> oodeadbeefoo: and all your disjoint lines are channel spam
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get 5.1 from spdif, everything says to unmute IEC958 or whatever in alsamixer, but the volume won't go higher.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> alivejamie, what does sudo dhclient eth0 in the terminal offer
<grassbeacker> couse in xorg.conf ther is no serverlayout
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, I tried this also. It just copies files from the cache, it won't help if you don't have the package installed.
<cline> just a quick question,,, when someone smart has a moment,,
<werdnum> !ask | cline
<ubottu> cline: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alivejamie> bazhang: it says it's listening and now sending some things
<alivejamie> it says dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<cline> how can i tell if ubuntu recognized an internal gps,, tried what i know,,
<bazhang> alivejamie, any dhcprequests?
<alivejamie> and some intervals now
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: is this offline computer able to connect to a intranet?  or somehow proxy to your online one?
<oodeadbeefoo> i understand that, however when i end up talking commands and steps it really is easier to distinguish new commands or steps with the enter command, not trying to argue a point, its just i feel that hitting any of these following keys (!@#$%^&U*I(){}[]:";'<>?,./~` unless programing is a waste of energy processor cycles and effort
<tritium> cline: is it a pci card?
<whyameye> how can I save a window to the clipboard (not the entire screen)
<bazhang> oodeadbeefoo, please stop
<grassbeacker> and i need to at a line there for my touchscreen
<SodaKiller> anybody using bind?
<cline> its a toughbook cf-18 with built in gps,
<alivejamie> bazhang: it says no dchcoffers recieved, no working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<alivejamie> it was working upon first install, and the ethernet was fine
<bazhang> alivejamie, what does lspci say for the card in question
<tritium> cline: does "lspci -v" list anything about it?
<alivejamie> but stopped after the updates it asked me to do
<alivejamie> bazhang: i'm sorry how do i check that?
<oodeadbeefoo> you gentleman, im going back to remote-exploit
<xurxo> Hello, My problem is that my computer freezes within the first hour of operation. The screen remains as is and the keyboard and mouse are completely non responsive. only one button works: OFF. Has anyone had this problem? What could it be and how could i fix it? Thank you.
<bazhang> alivejamie, paste.ubuntu.com that command (from the terminal type lspci)
<cline> ill checknot that i can see,  but  i dont know what to look for
<whyameye> xurxo: do you think it might be overheating?
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, Here is the story, a friend of mine installed Ubuntu few days ago, I want to install some programs on his computer few hours later, will have Internet access, but we will not have the time to download.
<cline> sorry
<cast|lir> greetings
<SodaKiller> anyone use webmin (to manage bind9) ?
<tritium> tritium6: gah!
<cline> not that i can see, but i dont know what to look for  , the word gps isnt there
<bazhang> !ebox | SodaKiller
<ubottu> SodaKiller: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<xurxo> on shit. i sure hope not. that would be detramental to my hardware.
<tritium> language, please, xurxo
<alivejamie> bazhang: standby, i'll copy it to a flash drive, the netbook can't connect to the internet so i can't paste it to ubuntu.paste
<bazhang> xurxo, please keep it family friendly
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: how big is your cache?  would it hurt to just put that all on a disk or usb media?
<calc> xurxo: you might want to run the memtest on the cd for a while and make sure it passes for at least a few passes (probably a few hours)
<xurxo> pg 13. you got it. what could it be?
<Pelo> anyone know how to so a search for files with names with less then 5 letters in them ?
<SodaKiller> bazhang, hmmm let me check it out
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, no, "totalling 499.2 MB"
<calc> xurxo: there is a program called cpuburn you can run if it passes memtest to see if it locks up from loading the cpu, generally due to heat issues
<xurxo> do you mean the ubuntu 8.10 cd? and do md5sum
<musikgoat|main> Pelo: find (scope) -name four
<calc> xurxo: on the ubuntu 8.10 cd there is a memtest option on the boot up screen
<xepra> anyone know how to keep dhclient from writing to the routing table and /etc/resolv.conf?
<calc> xurxo: it is different than the check cd option
<musikgoat|main> Pelo: where (scope) would be / or /home or such
<Pelo> musikgoat|main, thanks
<compguy1011> anyone to help with tethering my blackberry over bluetooth?
<xurxo> i did that memtest on the boot screen
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, after copying the cache and putting them on his computer, should I simply start Package Manger?
<densin> hi all
<xepra> compguy1011:  what version of ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> Pelo: use sudo if you want to search everywhere
<compguy1011> remix
<calc> xurxo: how long?
<sigterm> xepra: run static? heh
<compguy1011> xepra, remix
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: if you put it in the archive, then yes... it should check there, then attempt to get it from the repos (which would fail)
<andymac> Booge, sorry kinda lost track of what i was doin, still no luck on dhclient.
<xurxo> what do you mean how long. how long ago? like monday
<xepra> sigterm:  its actually a nasty thing, i have one static and one dhcp -- i need both cause i have xen vms that use both
<cline> on ls hw  what would an internal gps look like,  i meen the connection type
<calc> xurxo: no how long did you let it run the memory test program?
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: i would just be sure to confirm that your cache has all the files in the depends... but unless you actively cleaned it up, it should
<xurxo> untill it finished
<SodaKiller> bazhang -> just have a dns question if you can help put me in the right path it would be aweseom.  i'm using webmin to manage bind9 , i have 1 domain working fine and dandy.  i want to add another domain, (i've setup the apache2 part), do i create a new "master zone" ? or edit the existing one?
<calc> xurxo: it runs in a loop so it runs until it fails or you reboot
<Pelo> musikgoat|main, recursive ?
<xepra> compguy1011:  not familiar with remix...
<OsamaK> musikgoat|main, I updated my KDE version minutes ago, is it possible to install KDE in the same way?
<calc> xurxo: actually it runs forever in general but if it fails it tells you and keeps running anyway
<calc> xurxo: so you stopped it after one pass, i guess?
<sigterm> xepra, ahh i see
<xurxo> really? i thought it had a beginging and an end. It had a percentage bar made out of "#########"
<xepra> sigterm:  where can you disable the dhcp daemon?
<musikgoat|main> OsamaK: kde is a set of packages just the same
<bazhang> SodaKiller, not sure about webmin; ebox is the 'ubuntu way' of doing that nowadays
<xepra> that may be the best option...
<calc> xurxo: it runs 7 tests and it generally takes at least an hour to run through all of them
<musikgoat|main> Pelo: what do you mean?
<xepra> compguy1011:  you can do it manually with hcitool and sdptool
<OsamaK> so for now I don't have any problem. Thank you musikgoat|main
<Pelo> musikgoat|main, how do I make it search subfolder as well
<calc> xurxo: if it passes all 7 tests it then starts over and runs again (until you stop it)
<OsamaK> I'm going
<xepra> you basically need to search for the device mac
<calc> s/if/when/
<xepra> then search for the services it provides
<xepra> find the dun profile
<alivejamie> sorry, i lost my connection. here's the results of lspci: http://pastie.org/373916
<xepra> then specify that channel
<densin> I just install ubuntu first time on my netbook with  low resolution,  if window is too large .  I usually using "Alt+Right hold" to move big window upper  over screen.. but ubuntu seem have edge resistant ,I hardly move it.  how to disable that resistant?
<xurxo> yes. it said "test memory" on the boot screen. is this what you are talking about?
<musikgoat|main> Pelo: sorry, it searches all sub folders
<xepra> anyone know how to disable the dhcp daemon?
<cline> thanks let me go lok
<SodaKiller> bazhang -> okay cool, i'll try ebox. maybe i'm getting confused on the way webmin puts thier terminology.  let me try ebox
<Pelo> musikgoat|main, thank you
<musikgoat|main> Pelo: like using /home/pelo  would search everything under /home/pelo
<alivejamie> bazhang: thanks for your patience and help so far - http://pastie.org/373916 if you didn't see
<Booge> andymac, i've exhausted all my options. it's strange that you get link up on both endpoints. i would power cycle to router. thats the only other thing i can think of
<compguy1011> xepra, well i got it connected by "pppd call blackberry" and the phone goes in modem mode but i cant browse the internet. and it gets a ip address and all
<calc_> grr at&t didn't fix my dsl, and i won't have time to get it fixed before i go to germany :-\
<Pelo> thank you musikgoat|main I'll see what I can do with the info
<xurxo> i really dont think its overheating. no part of the computer is exceptionally hot from what i can touch from the outside.
<zigzags> how do i diagnose my comp when it does dumb crap like the system monitor freezing
<bazhang> alivejamie, are you starting up with the ethernet cable connected? also, have you checked in the network-manager to enable ethernet connection, its odd as that device is very well supported
<alivejamie> yeah it's connectted right now
<alivejamie> like physically
<zigzags> is there a keyboard command to bring up a terminal window?? NOT ctrl+alt+F1-6
<rods> anyone used the ubuntupocketguide? Pretty cool studd
<rods> stuff
<wastrel> zigzags: gnome terminal?
<rods> alt-f2 seems to work, but other than that not sure
<zigzags> yea
<wastrel> zigzags: gnome-terminal &
<cline> ok  I dont see gps listed,  ,  would it say gps,  should i look for a socket,serial?
<wastrel> ah keyboard
<alivejamie> bazhang: is that system > administration > network tools ?
<zigzags> yea
<wastrel> zigzags: you can set one in system> preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<phorensic> zigzags: you can create your own shortcut
<linxuz3r> later guys
<phorensic> zigzags: I use windowskey+t
<bazhang> alivejamie, so you are connected from when you boot up? and network-manager is set to enable those connections? (should be an icon on the top panel for that)
<wastrel> i use ctrl-space
<zigzags> cool also what can i do if shit like system monitor freezes...also my nautilus crashes ALL THE EFFING TIME srsly it is out of control
<_Vi_> sounds like you need xubuntu
<alivejamie> i'm physically plugged in. and network manager in the top panel is there, but when i click on auto eth0 it just cycles
<alivejamie> and then eventually says it's disconnected
<xurxo> well, if anyone has any suggestions on why my computer freezes permanently and frequently be sure to drop me a line. Thank you
<cline> can i scan port or sockets again to find gps?
<shaya> wondering if anyone knows how to decipher ata error messages in the kernel log?
<xepra> compguy1011:  can you ping anything?
<cast|lir> shaya: normally pasting into google helps
<xepra> compguy1011:  is firefox in offline mode?
<phorensic> xurxo: Have you taken a look at top to see what processes are going nuts right before?
<SudoKing> hi, I'm having trouble with an ethernet device, its not recieving a DHCPOFFER (but other clients on this router can connect)
<_Vi_> gnome-system-monitor by itself takes like 20-40% CPU zigzags
<ubundude1> Ok so after rebooting twice, firefox still is stuck open
<phorensic> ubundudehey man
<ubundude1> phorensic: hey dude
<alivejamie> SudoKing: i'm having a similar problem, i'll let you know if bazhang and i figure it out :)
<phorensic> ubundude try doing a top | grep firefox see if you get the pid
<zigzags> oooook
<SudoKing> oh really?
<alivejamie> yeah
<cellofellow> I have a laptop with a TSST TS-L632D DVD drive. It doesn't read DVDs at all. I tried flashing the firmware but that didn't change anything at all. What else can I do?
<SudoKing> I wasn't aware.  I didn't make any new updates. =S
<xurxo> no... it catches me by surprise and i restart my computer right after. i cant keep my system monitor on just in case my computer freezes. although it does it within the first hour of operation
<ubundude1> phorensic: "top | grep firefox" ? cuz thats not doing anything it seems
<_Vi_> zigzags: try htop instead of gnome monitor and thunar instead of nautilus, if that helps, then yep you need something lighter like Xubuntu
<phorensic> ubundude yes that is the right one
<phorensic> ubundude ok try top by itself and see if you can find the pid for firefox
<cellofellow> Ubundude: pgrep firefox
<zigzags> _Vi_ do u think the problem is because my computer has trouble handling the cpu load of nautilus and gnome system monitor???
<cline> ok,  any direction would be good,    integrated gps,toughbook cf-18.      did os discover gps? how can tell by looking at lspce -v  when I dont see the word GPS?
<xurxo> phorensic: are you aware of any software that saves that logs that information for me so i can look at it once i restart my computer! i know its an odd question
<ubundude1> phorensic: nothing seems to do anything
<_Vi_> zigzags: that is why a lighter Window manager would help
<zigzags> i dont think it needs to be lighter
<SudoKing> alivejamie: well I don't want to resort to using static addresses =S
<phorensic> xurxo: Im not aware but I know the logs should already exist
<compguy1011> xepra, its let me try
<compguy1011> brb
<zigzags> it crashes randomly like some sort of retard
<bazhang> alivejamie, this is the msi wind correct? running ubuntu intrepid (8.10) with all the standard repos (ie not mint/ultimate/etc)
<xurxo> what?
<alivejamie> bazhang: yep
<zigzags> and it never runs slowly, it either works or craps itself
<bazhang> alivejamie, let me just do a quick forums search and see if anyone else is having that issue
<xepra> ccompguy1011:  was it just in offline mode?
<xepra> lol, good stuff
<alivejamie> bazhang: i appreciate your help
<cline> anyone,,,,, how can i tell if ubuntu recognized internal gps.........i tried lspci-v  but dont see the word gps??
<_Vi_> zigzags: do this: go to System>PReferences>Appearence go to the visual tab, click none and see if surfing nautilus and gnome system monitor is smoother
<Flapjack> good evening everyone
<guardian404> Äàðîâà ðåáÿòà, ðóñêîãîâîðÿùèå åñòü?
<alivejamie> has anybody here installed easy peasy (aka ubuntu eee) - would that be a better solution for me?
<_Vi_> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Uplink> need help connecting and making work my printer
<Flapjack> what command do I add to "ifconfig" so that I pause the list and continue when ready?
<_Vi_> oops wrong one
<scunizi> cline, maybe look for a chipset or name that is a little different fromwhat your use to
<nickrud> Flapjack,   ifconfig | more
<guardian404> àëëî íàðîä
<zigzags> _Vi_  i already have it set at none, its always been at none
<ubundude1> phorensic: it doesn't sound like firefox is even running in any form, even killall firefox or firefox-bin does nothing
<cline> dont know the chipset,    what about serial or sockets?
<cline> where would a normal internal be?
<cellofellow> I have a laptop with a TSST TS-L632D DVD drive. It doesn't read DVDs at all. I tried flashing the firmware but that didn't change anything at all. What else can I do?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get 5.1 from spdif, but I can only get stereo from "speaker-test -c 5".  Any ideas?
<nickrud> guardian404, your character set is not readable
<Uplink> !printer
<zigzags> _vi_ im sorry to say this but the problem is not with limited hardware, my hardware is fine and everything runs smoothly.  the problem is shit CRASHES and FREEZES randomly
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SudoKing> not at all
<guardian404> sorry
<cellofellow> ubundude1: ps aux | grep firefox
<_Vi_> zigzags: ouch... yep you definately are going to have to go to a lighter window manager then... else you could just use lighter apps, such as htop instead of gnome monitor, and thunar instead of nautilus
<phorensic> ubundude that is what i was afraid of, yet it still shows it as being open?
<Flapjack> nickrud, thanks for that
<scunizi> cline you could always do a lspci -v >~/Desktop/list and then pastbin it for others to look atl
<nickrud> zigzags, please watch the language a bit, think family friendly
<_Vi_> zigzags: besides that im' fresh out of ideas
<cline> ok  whats pastbin
<cline> new here
<ubundude1> phorensic: ya just every time i try to open it, it says its already open
<alivejamie> cline: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zigzags> I definetly do NOT need a lighter window manager
<alivejamie> bazhang: fyi, i botted the same system in windows and the network is working in there fwiw
<alivejamie> *booted
<compguy1101> ok, im connected threw my phone right now....
<_Vi_> zigzags: ok well try lighter apps then. at least just to see if that even helps
<compguy1101> but cant get on firefox
<guardian404> rny body russian^
<guardian404> ?
<xurxo> zigzags: same here. within the first hour of operation, the computer freezes permanently and the mouse and keyboard are completily non responsive.
<_Vi_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<redvamp128> ubundude you could also look for things like Thunderbird as well as Fennec also check for Mozchat (Chatzilla) sometimes they will block a firefox process from starting-- and have you looked in the System Monitor?
<bazhang> alivejamie, this is a dual boot then? is the ubuntu the netbook remix or just straight up ubuntu (ie no array.org kernel or other eeebuntu customization)
<zigzags> _Vi_
<zigzags> i do not need lighter apps
<zigzags> plz stop
<xepra> compguy1011:  file->offline mode
<cline> ok    look at this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111118/
<phorensic> ubundude thats weird... how do you know its already open??
<phorensic> ubundude maybe your pc is so fast it just appears that way
<xepra> compguy1011:  file->Work Offline
<xepra> uncheck it
<alivejamie> bazhang: just the normal ubuntu atm, i was going to install netbook remix but the network stopped working after the first update and restart
<cline> thats my hardwre ,  where is gps?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/111118/
<zigzags> xurxo thats not what i get. my nautilus and system monitor freeze randomly and i can get them to work if i somehw kill their processes
<_Vi_> zigzags: you dont want help.you just want to cause trouble, you're trolling, and you're ignored. cya.
<compguy1101> xepra, hey it worked ! :)
<xurxo> oh. my EVERYTHING crashes randomly
<compguy1101> thankyou
<Gerinych> where does ubuntu store the default icon themes?
<ubundude1> phorensic: theres no window of it anywhere, i can't end it, i've restarted my entire system twice since this happened and if i click the firefox shortcut it simply says its already open and therefore can't open again
<zelrikriando> my computer crashed, I was just playing freecell, then the screen went black, then something said my video config was all messed up
<zelrikriando> :/
<nickrud> Gerinych, /usr/share/icons
<phorensic> ubundudeoooh i see
<xepra> compguy1011:  no problem, that was an easy one :)
<Gerinych> nickrud: ok thanks
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  are you using chatzilla -- thunderbird or fennec?
<ubundude1> redvamp: nope
<bazhang> alivejamie, oddly enough there are tons of tutorials on getting the wireless to work, only one on wired not working, which requires downloading the deb (from another computer, then shifting via flash stick)
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  if you have for example I have heard of thunderbird people starting it to check the mail and it keeping firefox from starting.
<cellofellow> I have a laptop with a TSST TS-L632D DVD drive. It doesn't read DVDs at all. I tried flashing the firmware but that didn't change anything at all. What else can I do?
<bazhang> alivejamie, mostly at the msiwind forums, especially susanna777's tutorial
<xurxo> good bye
<cline> alivejamie: look at this and see if you see gps listed
<scunizi> cline, can you do the same thing but use sudo lshw instead?
<alivejamie> okay i'll look into that.
<ubundude1> redvamp: thunderbird isn't even on my system so....
<cline> ok hold on
<Jim_Raynor> hi
<jtal> anyone know, is something different about  export  in ubuntu?
<Jim_Raynor> I'm having an error with apt-get update
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993324 alivejamie here for example
<Jim_Raynor> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0
<alivejamie> bazhang: is there a disadvantage to using something like ubuntueee or easy peasy?
<bazhang> alivejamie, there are links in that as well
<redvamp128> ubundude1: have you checked in the system monitor for firefox -- process there?
<bazhang> alivejamie, depends on what you like really
<Jim_Raynor> the suggested way to fix it is... to run apt-get update
<Jim_Raynor> which is ridiculous...
<alivejamie> bazhang: i just want things to work :)
<ubundude1> redvamp: i'll double check
<bazhang> alivejamie, no inherent disadvantages really, just personal preference :)
<jtal> MY_ENV_VAR=/path/to/stuff ; export MY_ENV_VAR
<jtal> but it only works locally
<alivejamie> bazhang: alright thanks for your help
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  are you the only user on your computer( I know it sounds crazy but sometimes)-- you could try the following though not recomended -- sudo firefox -- let it open or fail then close it outl.
<SudoKing> alivejamie: Are you sure your problem is similar???
<tsuru> have there been any reported errors upgrading to 2.6.xx-11 on Ubuntu 8.10 amd64? I just tried through Upgrade Manager and it's kind of hosed my system
<nickrud> Jim_Raynor, somewhere in launchpad, probably on a page about the guy that has that ppa there's a gpg key you can add
<SudoKing> sounds pretty foreign :<
<cline> ok  heres lshw list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111119/
<Jim_Raynor> that's the funny thing... there's no ppa
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  Also look for things like Thunderbird-- Fennec -- and MOZCHAT (chatzilla)
<ubundude1> redvamp, no mention in system process and sudo firefox didn't do anything
<nickrud> Jim_Raynor, there most certainly is, somewhere in /etc/apt/sources.list*
<bazhang> Jim_Raynor, then delete that entry from your sources.list by placing a #in front of it
<ubundude1> redvamp: no mention of anything mozilla related in process list
<Jim_Raynor> i already wiped out sources.list
<jtal> holy crap this place is busy :>
<nickrud> Jim_Raynor, look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<redvamp128> hrm-- and sudo firefox -- said it was already open
<tritium> Jim_Raynor: don't wipe it out.  That's extreme.
<Jim_Raynor> i mean, wipe it as in clean it
<Jim_Raynor> it's as default
<ubundude1> redvamp: exactly
<tritium> redvamp128: why are you running firefox with sudo?
<martianpenguin> tsuru what problems did you have?
<scunizi> cline, I don't think the system recognized it.. I don't see anything out of the ordinary
<redvamp128> tritium not I just firefox says it is already open-- and thought possibly he could get it to start then shut it down
<tritium> redvamp128: ah
<cline> its an internal gps,,,  what now?
<redvamp128> tritium I have heard of that as a fix for improper shutdown of firefox...
<ideka> sockets' bind() call is returning -1 on success. what's up with that? i can connect to the server and everything
<tsuru> martianpenguin: well I was in gnome and suddenly all the fonts went away and icons became x's in white boxes....I had to reboot. From there I was told to dpkg --configure -a and I did but it quickly terminates
<Fezzler> I have a frozen app?  how to I close it
<scunizi> cline, check the mfgs site for info or google.. I'm stumped
<ideka> ps
<jtal> Fezller: xkill then click on it :>
<ideka> then kill the number
<ideka> it is next to
<redvamp128> tritium I test Minefield sometimes (ahh check to see if there is a process nammed that in your system monitor ) ubundude1
<tsuru> martianpenguin: with errors about partially configured or incomplete installs...
<Fezzler> jtal: xkill on command line?
<martianpenguin> tsuru, can you run apt-get update?
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  also look in the list for Minefield
<L1nuX> Hello I have an Acer Extensa 5630Z But Wifi conexion don't work ... can anyone help ?
<jtal> Fezzler: yes
<ubundude1> redvamp: nope
<cline> hold on, let me see if i can get the manufacture name
<tsuru> martianpenguin: yes, I've tried a couple times... I'll try once more
<tB> Hey, what can I use to capture a picture ever few seconds from my webcam?
<L1nuX> Should I wait for answers ?
<redvamp128> ubunudude1: may sound crazy but look in the list for evolution-- if it is there kill that process
<Formode> Hi all, trying to get my CGIIRC working... I keep trying to go to <Myip>/cgi-bin/client.cgi and I'm getting a not found error. D:
<martianpenguin> tsuru: i had a problem with installing intrepid yesterday from the latest build and it kept failing
<bazhang> L1nuX, what chipset
<martianpenguin> tsuru: it seems to be working today though so far
<bazhang> L1nuX, paste.ubuntu.com with the output of lspci
<L1nuX> Atheros .. Even with madwifi and all staff it won't work :s
<martianpenguin> tsuru: could have been a related issue
<ubundude1> redvamp: what would evolution have to do with firefox?
<Fezzler> jtal: didn't work
<jtal> Fezzler: ps aux | grep <your prog name>
<tritium> ubundude1: absolutely nothing
<redvamp128> ubunudude1: I have also heard of firefox initiating the evolution mail client and hanging with no window open
<jtal> Fezzler: then kill <process id>
<stormkitten> Does anyone here know the proper syntax for adding ubuntu to boot.ini?
<L1nuX> ath_pci .. when i reboot i do iwconfig there s nothing I have No wireless extention
<tsuru> martianpenguin: pulseaudio appears to be the the one that won't configure or fix itself when doing apt-get upgrade...
<tsuru> :(
<Fezzler> jtal: I get process ID from top, right?
<tritium> redvamp128: you've heard of some pretty incredible things, then
<jtal> Fezzler: top or from ps
<bazhang> L1nuX, we need the exact atheros
<martianpenguin> tsuru: you may want to try removing that package and upgrading... and then reinstalling it
<ubundude1> redvamp: killed everything to do with evolution and still nothing
<jtal> Fezzler: if you're looking for firefox you could do:  ps aux | grep firefox
<redvamp128> tritium I run Minefield as well as 3 versions of Firefox-- Fennec-- Wine version plus the nightly build
<L1nuX> Ok wait I have a forum where I post all informations that I can can I post it here ?
<jtal> Fezzler: you may have to kill more than one process- what are you killing anyway?
<L1nuX> Its Ubuntu s french community but informations are in english ^
<L1nuX> lol
<bazhang> L1nuX, paste.ubuntu.com please
<L1nuX> its ubuntu-fr .. :(
<Formode> Hi all, trying to get my CGIIRC working... I keep trying to go to <Myip>/cgi-bin/client.cgi and I'm getting a not found error. D:
<zigzags> can i downgrade to 7.1 from 8.0 (hardy to gutsy) without having to reinstall/format my drives??  im pretty sure i ugraded from 7 to 8 without losing anything
<redvamp128> ubunude1 have you tried to start firefox with the profile manger option yet
<Fezzler> gnome Palm device setup
<bazhang> zigzags, no
<jtal> Fromode: I dont know CGIIRC, but does it have an error log?
<Fezzler> locked solid
<tritium> zigzags: there is no supported downgrade path
<tsuru> martianpenguin: doesn't gnome depend on that?
<zigzags> lame
<martianpenguin> zigzags: i doubt it
<ubundude1> redvamp: howso
<L1nuX> Anyway when I do sudo lshw -C network I get just Provided by Atheros ... how can I know the chipset ?
<L1nuX> name
<Formode> jtal, No it's installed fine, via the apt-get package.
<martianpenguin> tsuru: i don't know... if it does, then you have a problem
<bazhang> lspci in terminal L1nuX
<jtal> Formode: I meant a server error log, not install/build error log
<tsuru> martianpenguin: I already have a problem... I definitely don't want to make it worse by doing risky or 'maybe' kind of things...
<L1nuX> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01)
<L1nuX>  ... thats what I found
<jtal> Fezzler: did you do ps aux | grep palm  (or something similar?)
<Formode> jtal, if you can direct me to the apache server logs, I can tell you. xD
<martianpenguin> tsuru: good point...
<Fezzler> jtal: will now
<rods> Have an interesting dillema:
<jtal> Formode: /var/logs/apache2
<rods> Using Wine I installed  a windows program
<redvamp128> ubundude1: firefox -ProfileManager
<rods> and it installed the program to /root/desktop
<martianpenguin> tsuru: maybe you shouldn't be using linux then
<rods> any ideas how then to access the program via WINE?
<L1nuX> bazhang,  I think I have Atheros AR928x Wireless Network Adapter This one
<ubundude1> redvamp: still running
<Formode> Jtal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111128/
<Fezzler> jtal: still stuck
<tritium> ubundude1: is there a firefox process still running?
<rods> how do you open the process manager in ubuntu?
<Fezzler> jtal: It's gnome-pilot settings
<ubundude1> tritium: nope, and i've rebooted twice since then, still no process still says its open and won't run
<Fezzler> jtal: just finished unsuccessful sync.  frozen
<tsuru> martianpenguin: thanks for your patience until the end.
<tritium> rods: the command-line version is "ps"
<jtal> Fezzler: did you do kill ps_id ?
<martianpenguin> lol
<L1nuX> bazhang, wizz
<Optimus55> hey i miss the excitement of a new ubuntu release...
<jtal> Formode: does your webserver work at all?   http://your_ip ?
<redvamp128> ubundude1: find your .mozilla folder and your profile and look for  .parentlock file and delete it
<tritium> ubundude1: did you look under ~/.mozilla/firefox/ for a lock file?
<tritium> ubundude1: one directory lower, actually.
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Formode> jtal, it's working fine. My Ampache setup is fine, wordpress is fine, mediawiki is fine.
<cline> OK  the gps chipset is SIRF_STAR 3 ,,,,
<jtal> Formode: see where its looking for your cgi stuff? that doesnt look right
<EMPulse> recommend any good general ubuntu programs?
<Fezzler> jtal: didn't work.  response was 1000 was not the ID
<jtal> Formode: /usr/lib/cgi-bin ?
<Formode> jtal, yes.
<Formode> jtal /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<Flannel> EMPulse: For what?  Anything in main could be considered "recommended", and most of the stuff in universe too, for that matter.
<redvamp128> ubundude1: did the firefox -Profilemanger work to open a new instance?
<jtal> Fezzler: are you sure you used the ps id? from ps command?
<L1nuX> Formode, Can you please help with my Wifi card :s ?
<Formode> l1nux, I can't even get my girlfriends to work. :-P
<EMPulse> Flannel, I dunno, I'd rather heard recommendations from people rather than installing it and trying it, I am very low on bandwidth
<L1nuX> lol
<jtal> Formode: so /usr/lib/cgi-bin/irc.cgi is really there?
<tritium> Fezzler: there's also a pgrep command.  It can be more convenient.
<Formode> jtal, Very much so.
<Fezzler> jtal:  I ran "ps aux | grep palm"
<cline> can I run a command to look for internal gps again??/
<Flannel> EMPulse: You'd probably have better luck in #ubuntu-offtopic, and also, you'll need to know what type of software you're looking for.
<ubundude1> redvamp: profilemanager didn't help
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  find your default profile and delete the following from that folder -- the "lock" and ".parentlock" file
<tritium> Fezzler: "pgrep palm" is the equivalent
<jtal> Fezzler: replace "palm" with whatever you think might be in the command name- like pilot
<Formode> ... jtal, Sorry, I'm a freaking idiot.... I forgot the folder.
<EMPulse> Flannel, ah, cool, thanks
<jtal> heh
<EMPulse> ohzie, and does anyone know how to automatically identify
<jtal> tritium: you know about env vars?
<EMPulse> I hate typing /msg nickserv identify everytime
<ohzie> oh, tab, and does anyone know how to automatically identify?
<ohzie> EMPulse, What client?
<L1nuX> EMPulse,  Try to script it XD
<tritium> jtal: yes
<redvamp128> ubundude1: should be -- nautilus show all files -- then the .mozilla folder under your user name
<ubundude1> redvamp: deleted parentlock
<EMPulse> ohzie, Xchat, I think
<ubundude1> redvamp: can't find lock
<redvamp128> now also look for lock
<redvamp128> might not be there
<jtal> tritium: export MY_VAR=MY_STUFF  ... $MY_STUFF only works locally
<redvamp128> try opening it up
<Fezzler> jtal: Bingo.  Thanks
<tritium> jtal: by "locally" you mean what, exactly?
<jtal> tritium: it only lasts for that session
<redvamp128> ubundude1: I got that one from this http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<EMPulse> ohzie, Xchat
<tritium> jtal: did you put that in your .bashrc?
<n2diy> ! OO
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<redvamp128> ubundude1: any luck after delete that file?
<cline> i have an internal gps,, chipset is sirf-star3 ,  ls pci-v doesnt show it,  i dont think, here is the lshw file,  does someone see something that looks like a gps??http://paste.ubuntu.com/111119/
<ohzie> EMPulse, Go to your network list and add your identify string to the perform dialogue
<jtal> tritium: oh, its only supposed to last for that session?
<tritium> jtal: yes
<ubundude1> redvamp: well for 1 i can't go to that page, parentlock didn't change anything and i can't find a "lock" file
<zeroshade> EMPulse: if you go to the nework list in Xchat and click edit on the server in question, you can put your nickserv password in. Then it will automatically idenfity for you.
<ohzie> xchat has a specific 'nickserv password' field you just put it in
<jtal> tritium: so, I have a gui program that needs an env... do I have to put it in .bashrc and logout/in?
<EMPulse> zeroshade, ohzie thanks!
<nightrid3r> quick question. will ubuntu run on an intel xeon platform?
<ohzie> no problem
<ohzie> :)
<zeroshade> np
<n2diy> Is there an IRC channel for OO?
<jayway> Does anyone know about backtrack3linux
<tritium> jtal: no need to logout.  Put it in ~/.bashrc, and then "source ~/.bashrc
<tsuru> dpkg is giving me an error in parsing a script. what directory or parent directory would I look in to find said script?
<rods> any WINE experts in the room? Is there a WINE channel?
<ohzie> nightrid3r, I think that's listed as arch IA64
<jtal> tritium: but that will just make it work in that terminal session, my gui is not running from there
<ohzie> nightrid3r, I don't know if Ubuntu supports it, but that's what you should look for.
<irnodefn> "ohzie, and does anyone know how to automatically identify" (c) EMPulse
<nightrid3r> ohzie: k thanks
<tritium> jtal: correct
<jtal> ok thanks
<rods> is anyone seeing any of my posts? I know a lot of people are talking back and forth.
<jtal> rods: yes we see them :>
<ohzie> rods, you might try #wine
<ohzie> or #wineHQ
<zeroshade> rods: for explicit details on the wine channel, check the wine site =)
<cline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111119/   i have an internal gps,, chipset is sirf-star3 ,  ls pci-v doesnt show it,  i dont think, here is the lshw file,  does someone see something that looks like a gps?
<EMPulse> omg yes it works!
<redvamp128> okay ubundude1 lets try rename your profile folder-- should kick firefox upon a reboot to start fresh profile (if anything in your profile is hanging it should stop it)
<EMPulse> no more manually msging nickserv!
<zeroshade> yay =p
<jtal> EMPulse: wait wait...what did you do? :>
<EMPulse> ok
<EMPulse> What client are you using jtal?
<jtal> bitchx
<EMPulse> ...
<EMPulse> seriously
<TheEdge_> I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse my problem is that when ever i restart my computer i have to pair them again can someone help me so I don't to do that all the time
<redvamp128> ubundude1 -- most of what I have read in the kb at mozilla seems to say either a flash plugin or extended use or a bad close profile hangs it.
<Optimus55> jayway: yeah its good
<EMPulse> jtal, I know how it works to xchat but nothing else
<jtal> EMPulse: give me your answer and I'll adapt it for me
<EMPulse> ok
<EMPulse> I went to the network list
<EMPulse> clicked edit
<EMPulse> and typed the password in the field called "nickserv password"
<EMPulse> close the two windows
<EMPulse> and restarted xchat
<gandhii> newb question: trying to make a launcher that runs a bash script to mount a series of shares..   gksu bash script.sh is working from the terminal, but not when inserted into a launcher.   What am I missing here?
<jtal> oh so its sending it each time
<jtal> ok
<tritium> !enter | EMPulse
<ubottu> EMPulse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EMPulse> tritium, whoops, sorry
<tritium> EMPulse: no worries!  :)
<ubundude1> redvamp: so rename, then what just to make sure
<cline> ubottu:  would you look at this and see if you see a gps listed, please, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111119/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redvamp128> well -- that should if anything profile wise is hanging it start the profile manger upon restart
<redvamp128> then later you can get your bookmarks and what have you ..
<ubundude1> redvamp: so restart then rename or what
<redvamp128> ubundude1 any of these extension installed -- Cooliris?
<n2diy> Is there an IRC channel for OO?
<ubundude1> redvamp: nope
<tsuru> does anyone know how to resolve "dpkg: (subprocess): unable to execute post-removal script: Exec format error" errors? ... could point me to a dir for me to further troubleshoot?
<ubuntu_guy> i need some help: my internet works great on live CD, but doesnt on final install, suggestions?
<redvamp128> ubundude1:  rename it then reastart the stystem-- (shoudl firefox complain about no profile) just use the - firefox -profilemanger to make a new one
<jtal> tsuru: did you try pasting the error into google?
<ubundude1> redvamp: back in a bit, then
<redvamp128> ubundude1: every bug I have read about it says something in the profile has it locked-
<tsuru> jtal: ugh, w3m google... I'll try
<scunizi> is there a program I can use to monitor the ip traffic on my lan?
<redvamp128> tritium: PM?
<christheferal> Hi, I can't get my sound to work, any ideas?
<bazhang> scunizi, monitor only or shape
<christheferal> it worked in ubuntu 8.04 32 bit, now it's not working in 8.10 64 bit
<scunizi> bazhang, monitor at this point
<ubuntu_guy>  i need some help: my internet works great on live CD, but doesnt on final install, suggestions?
<bazhang> ubuntu_guy, may need to install some drivers then
<ubuntu_guy> bazhang, k ill google board really quick
<christheferal> Hi, I need help getting my sound to work
<bazhang> !info bandwidthd
<ubottu> bandwidthd (source: bandwidthd): Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20071208-3 (intrepid), package size 70 kB, installed size 252 kB
<bazhang> scunizi, trickle is for shaping bandwidth see above for tracking
<scunizi> bazhang, thanks
<ari_stress> hi guys, can we limit logon time for a user? say he can only logon on 08.00-20.00?
<cline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111119/     someone look at this  and see if you see an internal gps........
<christheferal> I've spent the last 10 minutes going through my sound settings and I can't get any sound to work - can somebody please help me :(
<christheferal> No flash player and no audio, this sucks....
<christheferal> well, im off :/
<ubuntu_guy> bazhang, ya seems the realtek 8111C needs a driver, i found a script that should fix it
<ohzie> christheferal, Have you googled your sound card?
<ohzie> +ubuntu?
<bazhang> ubuntu_guy, what script
<ubuntu_guy> http://www.jamesonwilliams.com/hardy-r8168.html  it was from the last post mark solved in ubuntu forums
<scunizi> bazhang, is there also something that will allow me to visually watch the actual traffic.. like mirroring the output to the monitor?
<christheferal> ohzie I don't know what soundcard it is, all I remember is that in vista it said ASLA or something,  the sound card worked on 8.04 32-bit, but not on 8.10 64-bit
<ohzie> christheferal, lspci|grep audio
<bazhang> scunizi, bandwidthd creates html file afaik
<ohzie> See if that returns anything
<Droopsta915> I have a couple partitions left ove from xp, now i cant mount the drives in Ubuntu, Ive used the storage for 1 year noe it says cant mount?
<Droopsta915> About
<bazhang> scunizi, though I would guess conky configured correctly could do that as well
<christheferal> ohzie no output
<scunizi> bazhang, I've got it loaded.. initial screen looks like wireshark. if I tellit to listen on eth0 .. that would typically be just my machine.. what might my choice be for the lan?
<ohzie> christheferal,  Okay do lspci and troll through it for your sound card
<ohzie> You should be able to find it
<ohzie> Plug that into google
<bazhang> scunizi, never used it before, sorry not to know more about that
<cline> ohzie..let me when you get a moment let me askyou a question
<ohzie> cline, ?
<christheferal> ohzie can't find anything
<cline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111119/  will you look at this and see if you see an internal gps?
<scunizi> bazhang, np.. looks like it has to be run from terminal.. can't seem to get it running yes.
<irnodefn> "redvamp: back in a bit, then" (c) ubundude1
<ubundude1> redvamp: it worked, weirdly, but it worked
<christheferal> ohzie, wait, it wasn't ASLA on vista, it was HDA or something, probably HD audio
<ubundude1> redvamp: i just wanted to confirm for future reference that messing with the profiles solved it so far. it still seems a bit iffy but messing with the profiles will get it to work each time
<scunizi> *yet
<redvamp128> ubundude1: when you read things like these Bug 407981 – Delayed shutdown makes it impossible to start Firefox immediately after exiting <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407981>
<Pyles17> can someone help me with my intel 3945 wireless woes? usually lshw -C network outputs an UNCLAIMED status for the card, even though the iwlwifi driver is installed
<redvamp128> ubundude1: and that one was a light one-- you hear all kinds of things
<cline> hey pyles   thats what im using
<mattic> #xubuntu
<redvamp128> ubundude1: though sorry about you loosing your bookmarks and things -- but at least now firefox works
<O__o> which package i need to install to open rar file?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ohzie> cline, pan0?
<ubundude1> redvamp: meh good comes with the bad, thanks though
<erlnoob> hi there, how do i enable the universal repository? (Couldn't find package xxx problem)
<mattic> Anyone know how to fix File system window closing immediatly at opening
<Palace_Chan> i downloaded the zlib .tar.gz source and built it running make all....but it seems like it didnt install, did i miss something ? (www.zlib.net)
<Pyles17> cline: did it just work for you? because that's what it should do
<ohzie> cline, The realtek is the ethernet card, but there's two networks showing. One is given a pan device name instead of a eth device name. I'm guessing it's pan0
<cline> why the question mark? ohzie,  can i test that with gpsd
<christheferal> ohzie what does it mean if nothing is outputting when I type grep audio or whatever?
<ubundude1> redvamp: anyway i'm gonna get some sleep finally, i'm dead
<cline> is pan0 a network bridge?
<ohzie> christheferal, It means the sound card doesn't have the word Audio in it's device name.
<cline> Pyles 17
<christheferal> ohzie ah k
<ohzie> cline, I have no idea, but it's one of only a few things that aren't 'intel' and it's the only one I can't figure out what it is.
<ohzie> So I figure it might be that.
<christheferal> ohzie what do I do then :s - it worked on 8.04 32 bit
<cline> can i test that with gpsd?
<ohzie> cline, I have no idea.
<cline> thanks man  i appreciate you looking..
<cline> Pyles 17
<ohzie> christheferal, I wish I could be more helpful, but I have to wake up in 5.5 hours. :[
<Pyles17> yes?
<redvamp128> ubundude1 though if you had saved a copy or had FEBE installed you could get those back.
<cline> did your wireless ever work?
<Pyles17> only sometimes
<christheferal> ohzie damn, ok
<christheferal> ohzie thanks anyway
<cline> do you know if its interface name?   etho,eth1
<Klaffer> can anyone help with an ATI graphics issue on a 8.04 LTS?
<n2diy> Is there an IRC channel for Openoffice?
<cline> pyles,  is the interface name eth0, or eth1
<Pyles17> cline: it was wlan1. now it says wmaster1
<Flannel> n2diy: #OpenOffice.org, I believe
<n2diy> Flannel: thanks.
<cline> hold on  , let me go look at mine,,  thats not what i ment
<Klaffer> anyone have a ATI V3200 running with 8.04 LTS?
<Pyles17> oh ok. and i just realized that sometimes=right now. it's working
<spill> can anyone help with the firehol, I'm trying to allow local network ips to pass through.
<cline> pyle,  run sudo lshw  and see what the "logical  name is"
<Klaffer> anyone here with any ATI running correctly on a 8.04 LTS?
<Klaffer> pls send copy of xorg.conf
<cline> it should be etho, eth1
<Klaffer> :-/
<spill> can anyone help with the firehol, I'm trying to allow local network ips to pass through.
<isaak> hi does anyone know how to set up scanner for epson cx8400?
<isaak> it is a printer scanner
<scunizi> ok.. now I'm confused.. my router reports my wireless ip ends in .105 but the wireless connection on my laptop reports .109.. what's up with that?
<n8tuser> scunizi-> what command you used to check your ip addy?
<spill> can anyone help with the firehol, I'm trying to allow local network ips to pass through.
<scunizi> n8tuser, just went up to the wireless icon by the clock and right mouse clicked.. then chose "info"
<n8tuser> scunizi-> confirm it with  ifconfig   in a terminal
<scunizi> n8tuser, ifconfig report .105 ...
<scunizi> *reports
<n8tuser> scunizi-> so you do have .105
<wolter> is permissions the only bad thing about an ntfs /home partition?
<Bangers1> when I email a mailing list .. do I put the [MAILING LIST] in the subject?  Or do I just send a normal email and the program automatically puts the mailing list to the front of the subject??
<scunizi> n8tuser, yes.. weird that the other would report differently
<n8tuser> wolter -> if the host hosting your ntfs is not ready at boot, you will have a hard time loggin on while your host attempts to connect to remote host
<n8tuser> scunizi-> i believe what is shown on the terminal
<scunizi> n8tuser, yes.. I agree.. it's the most direct approach
<wolter> n8tuser, i am not connecting to any remote host, but my own computer's hard drive, or...did i get you wrong?
<n8tuser> wolter i mis-read you, i was reading it as nfs
<wolter> n8tuser, so, which are the cons?
<n8tuser> wolter i dont know of any linux system that makes their /home  an ntfs
<phorensic> haha
<wolter> n8tuser, no, i don't think that there is one either, but i have a dual boot, and i don't want that many partitions..
<wolter> n8tuser, besides, i have 100gb for windows storage, and 100 for home, but i would like to merge them to be able to access--from windows--my linux files.
<Bangers1> when I email a mailing list .. do I put the [MAILING LIST] in the subject?  Or do I just send a normal email and the program automatically puts the mailing list to the front of the subject??
<richard> How can I put an IRC chat on my website ?
<wolter> Bangers1, you just have to send it to the mailing list email..
<wolter> Bangers1, that does everything for you
<n8tuser> wolter you have plenty of hair? that kind of merging will certainly make you loss hair.. hehe
<wolter> n8tuser, why would it?
<n8tuser> wolter -> go ahead try to mix them up, and see how much hair pulling you'd be doing
<wolter> n8tuser, but, could you please tell me what is so painful about it?
<bc4567> who likes halo?
<wolter> Bangers1, you probably want to put your topic at the subject
<n8tuser> wolter they are totally different file systems,
<wolter> n8tuser, but the ntfs-3g driver has a perfect support for ntfs, doesn't it?
<n8tuser> wolter it has that support, am not stopping you, go ahead and try it
<wolter> n8tuser, I just don't want to regret it.
<n8tuser> wolter well then dont do it
<wolter> n8tuser, I just want to ask you what may go wrong that will make me regret my choice.
<n8tuser> wolter you may want to google for a comparison of filesystems, their capabilities and what not
<n8tuser> wolter journaling can go wrong
<wolter> sorry, what was journaling?
<bazhang> wolter a ntfs /home partition?
<wolter> bazhang, yeah
<irnodefn> "can someone help me with my intel 3945 wireless woes? usually lshw -C network outputs an UNCLAIMED status for the card, even though the iwlwifi driver is installed" (c) Pyles17
<bazhang> wolter, on a ubuntu system?
<wolter> bazhang, that i want
<bazhang> wolter, not possible.
<wolter> bazhang, why? ubuntu can read/write ntfs...
<bazhang> wolter, apart from the journaling issues, and incompatibilities, ntfs is a propietary MS standard. ie not open source.
<jtaji> wolter: ntfs doesn't support unix file permissions
<bazhang> wolter, you can use it for backups shared drives if you wish, but not to install ubuntu onto
<wolter> bazhang, i dont want to install ubuntu... i want to have it as a home
<bazhang> wolter, are you using ubuntu?
<Pyles17>  irnodefn: thanks for reposting my query
<wolter> bazhang, right now? yes
<bazhang> wolter, any ubuntu support questions? ie in the realm of possible scenarios (as that is not possible)?
<wolter> bazhang, I am just asking for the contras of using a home partition in ntfs format.
<Pyles17> lol
<bazhang> wolter, and has been repeatedly stated it is not possible.
<dheeraj_k> is wall command disabled on ubuntu
<dheeraj_k> ?
<bazhang> dheeraj_k, in compiz?
<aaditya> dheeraj_k: no it's not
<dheeraj_k> it is giving this msg wall: can't read dgfdghfgh.
<wolter> bazhang, you troll. People have done it, but almost nobody recommends it.
<dheeraj_k> wall: can't read test123.
<aaditya> $ echo Hi | wall
<aaditya> try this
<wolter> I just wanted to know that if the file permissions and ownership were the only contra, then I would do it. Then I was told that journalism could also go wrong, but besides that, I wanted to know more.
<dheeraj_k> aaditya: it worked
<aaditya> cool
<aaditya> dheeraj_k: what were you trying?
<dheeraj_k> terminal
<isaak> hi does anyone know where my files are on the hardrive if i installed something through wine
<wolter> Now, my second option would be to use windows vista
<wolter> 's partition formatted to ext3
<Monona> My M-Audio Ozone midi keyboard is no longer showing up as an available sound card, in jack, or anywhere else.  It shows up when I run "lsusb", and it used to work fine with the madfuload firmware driver installed.  When I run "dmesg" after I plug the keyboard in, I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111133/  How can I get this working again?  Thanks!
<isaak> anyone?
<aaditya> isaak: in your home directory
<isaak> i imagine it would be an easy answer
<isaak> home and then.....?
<cool2k> isaak>, sure, they are in your home directory inside the .wine/drive_c dir
<aaditya> isaak: $ cd .wine && ls
<isaak> .... i dont see that directory
<isaak> am i suppose to type in terminal again
<cool2k> the dir is hidden
<aaditya> isaak: where were you typing?
<jtaji> isaak: you can also show hidden files in the file manager
<isaak> oh shoot
<isaak> oh ok
<cool2k> isaak, all files that starts with a dot are hidden
<isaak> oh
<isaak> so do i access preferences and change that option?
<cool2k> Isaak, ls $HOME/.wine/drive_c
<jtaji> isaak: View menu
<isaak> wooo found it thanks
<cool2k> Isaak to see the hidden files in nautilus you can just  "ctrl+h"
<isaak> oh even better
<Decepticon> what cool stuff can i do with my cellphone and linux
<aaditya> Decepticon: insert Ubuntu LiveCD in your cell phone?
<Decepticon> what will that do
<Decepticon> what can i do with ubuntu on a cellphone
<Decepticon> that i cant do with ubuntu by itself
<Decepticon> on a machine
<isaak> do you guys know how to get a allin one printer to work in terms of scanning?
<aaditya> isaak: try the utility called xsane
<isaak> the printing works fine
<isaak> how do i get that
<isaak> oh ya but i dont have any drivers
<savvas> Decepticon: how exactly will you install ubuntu on your cellphone?
<Decepticon> can i get ubuntu to use the gps on my cellphone ? can i get ubuntu to work with the bluetooth and do things like log me in automatically when i am nearby with my cellphone or can i do anything useful between cellphone and linux
<isaak> i saw online taht u should use lisbane xane or something
<isaak> but i can't find it when i type sudo apt-get
<savvas> Decepticon: what kind of cellphone are we talking about here?
<aaditya> isaak: as i just mentioned, xsane
<O__o> how to unrar multiple rar files in terminal?
<Decepticon> savvas i have a nokia with symbian os 9.2
<O__o> for example part1.rar part2.rar , ..... ?
<Decepticon> symbian has some python sdk
<isaak> but it says fail to open __directory
<Decepticon> but even then what can i do
<aaditya> Decepticon: let me know if you find out
<savvas> O__o: for i in *.part1.rar; rar x $i; done
<Decepticon> im asking here for the possibilities
<Decepticon> i dont know what else i can do, those are the only things i think are possible
<Decepticon> that i know of
<Decepticon> could be done
<isaak> aaditya,  x sane says its error
<O__o> savvas, they are multiple files of 1 file
<isaak> thats why im looking for alternative way
<aaditya> isaak: what is the error?
<isaak> it says can't locate
<aaditya> isaak: what printer/all-in-one is it?
<isaak> some kinda directory
<isaak> CX8400
<isaak> epson
<savvas> O__o: either way, it will get the files that have ".part1.rar" at the end of their name
<O__o> savvas, for example in gui, i can right click the part1.rar and extract it
<darkkyokusanagi_> anybody have a v-sync issues under ubuntu 8.10?
<darkkyokusanagi_> light tearing on video
<savvas> O__o: rar x yourfile.part1.rar
<phani_> hi
<Solet> how much space does an ubuntu lamp take?
<O__o> savvas, i c, i was doing unrar -ex part1.rar
<O__o> i thought i need e
<savvas> O__o: or you choose a .rar file without ".part1" in its name
<O__o> and the dash isnt necessary?
<aaditya> isaak: there's a gnome tool that helps you set up a printer
<aaditya> looking up it's command
<savvas> O__o: even with unrar, e and x should be commands, don't use the minus sign "-": unrar x file.rar
<aaditya> isaak: $ system-config-printer
<O__o> so unrar ex file.rar?
<aaditya> use that to add the appropriate printer
<aaditya> and xsane will pick it up
<isaak> k
<isaak> the printer part works
<isaak> but not the scanner let me try again
<savvas> O__o: I think I made myself clear, try it and see. If unrar ex works for you, that's great, if not, use unrar x
<isaak> wait is that a command?
<isaak> aaditya, is that a command line?
<aaditya> yeah, anything starting with a $ means command line
<aaditya> what else could it possibly be?
<aaditya> System > Administration > Printing?
<savvas> xsane? it's in menu Applications > Graphics > XSane
<aaditya> command line makes it easier to locate things
<isaak> oh ook
<aaditya> like bash auto-complete, and command-not-found thingy
<isaak> wow wat are those
<isaak> sorry im noob but ya located the printer
<isaak> so wat do i do now?
<aaditya> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<aaditya> add a new printer
<aaditya> and locate that all-in-one somehow
<aaditya> shouldn't be any harder than it would in Window$
<isaak> it already located my printer
<isaak> but not scanner
<isaak> part of it
<Newbuntu2> hello all
<aaditya> adding new should help somehow
<isaak> the new printer box comes up
<isaak> but it doesnt seem to have found anything
<isaak> its telling me to enter something
<aaditya> how is your printer connected?
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to build a portable audio/video recorder and transmitter, using a mini itx board and 802.11g. I got ubuntu working well, but could someone recommend me software for A/V?
<isaak> usb
<isaak> directly to my laptop
<aaditya> it should be picked up, but let me check
<Solet> how much space does an ubuntu lamp take?
<phorensic> Solet: you need a super tiny build?? its not that much
<aaditya> isaak: if you see a list of devices on the left, it should be one of those
<aaditya> Solet: ubuntu server takes a few 100s MB
<aaditya> that'd work as a lamp stack
<Solet> phorensic: looking to put a lamp on my eeepc for testing shit before upload
<Pyles17> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> Solet: family-friendly language, please
<isaak> aaditya, the problem is i dont see it
<phorensic> Solet: it can be as minimal as 600 MB
<savvas> Solet: you can find out: sudo aptitude -s install mysql-server apache php
<isaak> aaditya,  how do i c a list?
<aaditya> isaak: not sure why buddy
<aaditya> add command should do something
<savvas> Solet: you can press safely "y" or "n", -s simulates an install
<fatttty> wheeee
<isaak> aaditya,  oh wait found the list
<isaak> just had to press forward
<aaditya> ok..
<phorensic> Solet: oh wait you want this on your current ubuntu install or a new pc or what?
<ryanprior> I've got a problem -- my sound control applet on the panel does nothing to change my volume, so I have to use alsamixer. Can somebody help me figure that out?
<isaak> aaditya,  so should i select a company or go online for the model
<aaditya> not sure isaak, i haven't tried epson
<isaak> it found the model and make
<Solet> phorensic: i want to add it to my current install
<isaak> but.. will it affect scanning?
<Solet> sudo aptitude -s install mysql-server apache2 php5 said it'd take 122meg after install
<phorensic> Solet: ok i see
<Solet> will aptitude configure the 3 to cooperate with each other or will i still have to set them all up myself
<savvas> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<savvas> Solet: ^ Read what ubottu said
<phorensic> Solet: it will set things up for you and take you through an install process.. i think there is a few other things to install with that
<aaditya> !definition
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about definition
<aaditya> interesting
<aaditya> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aaditya> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ryanprior> !botabuse | aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aaditya> lmao
<aaditya> thanks ryanprior
<On0bi> aha! i am FREE
<Solet> phorensic: does tasksel have a flag to simulate like aptitude does?
<savvas> On0bi: unless you're behind bars, then yes, you're free :)
<On0bi> no i'm not, i live in america
<savvas> Solet: tasksel -t install lamp-server
<tritium> On0bi: stay on topic, please
<phorensic> Solet: I wouldn't use tasksel
<Solet> phorensic why not?
<darkkyokusanagi_> anyone have a v-sync issues on videos?
<phorensic> Solet: I haven't had a ton of luck using it. It's crashed by system a few times
<aaditya> !botabuse|aaditya
<ubottu> aaditya, please see my private message
<aaditya> o.O
<Solet> aptitude nor apt-get can find lamp-server
<chetnick> why when i run df -h linux list my / partition as /dev/sdb6  when it is actually /dev/sda5 ? (I have two hard disks)
<savvas> Solet: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<savvas> you need the magic (^) character :)
<Solet> oh
<aaditya> ubottu: you're doomed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're doomed
<aaditya> LOL
<aaditya> sorry peeps
<Gohalien_NB> I need some help
<aaditya> back to customer support
<aaditya> sure Gohalien_NB
<Gohalien_NB> there is any official channel for madwifi ?
<aaditya> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Gohalien_NB> I updated kernel and I cant install madwifi hal
<Gohalien_NB> http://pastebin.com/d4477ee49
<Gohalien_NB> i already download linux header, build essential... no clue why it wont install
<isaak> Edit the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and enable the right driver for your scanner. Look for the lines that say:  does anyone know what this means?
<isaak> does anyone know what its telling me to do?
<bazhang> isaak, which scanner model and make
<isaak> CX8400
<isaak> epson
<bazhang> isaak, intrepid?
<isaak> wats intrepid
<bazhang> ubuntu 8.10 isaak
<isaak> yes
<isaak> bazhang, yes
<tritium> isaak: Please use proper English, not IM-speak
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, did you installed the kernel headers?
<tritium> "wats" is not a word, and questions end with question marks, isaak
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners isaak please read this while I do a forums search
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: instead of busting your head with kernels and compiling, you could try and see if jaunty (9.04, in development) works: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-3/
<Gohalien_NB> yes I did
<isaak> bazhang,  ok i will read it.
<Gohalien_NB> i am not a alpha/beta fan ^
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, ok, did you use the comand ./configure before make??
<Gohalien_NB> no I did not
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: I said try, as in download the live cd and see if it works from there. If it does, bend that rule a bit and try and use it :)
<Gohalien_NB> I might do that savvas
<bazhang> isaak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825247
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, do that (./configure) so it will configure properly to use make and try make again
<isaak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo i was looking at that.
<Gohalien_NB> but madwifi doesnt run ./configure
<Gohalien_NB> the file doesnt exist
<cool2k> let me check
<bazhang> isaak, the first post in that ubuntuforums link for both printing and scanning
<isaak> really?
<bazhang> isaak, take a look please
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: can you execute this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<Monona> I'm trying to get my MIDI keyboard functioning again in Hardy.  I think the problem is with an ALSA module, or possible the firmware.  Here's the output of dmesg after I plug it in:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111133/  Any help?
<Gohalien_NB> I already done that savvas
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: does it say it's already installed?
<isaak> bazhang,  nope i checkd this site already
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: please do it again
<Gohalien_NB> ok
<isaak> bazhang,  in addition i dled what they told me to
<isaak> the libsand-extra
<Gohalien_NB> i will enter from my desktop computer and run latest kernel in my notebook
<Gohalien_NB> brb
<bazhang> isaak, and you chose the cx7800 and then installed the libsane-extra package?
<isaak> oh
<isaak> i didnt do the lower version one
<bazhang> aha
<isaak> cuz my printing worked
<isaak> but i will try
<isaak> bazhang,  wait u mean cx 7450?
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: ah wait, you're compiling while offline?
<doseryder> can someone tell me the package name containing glibc documentations (standard C)
<Gohalien_NB> no
<bazhang> choose the Epson CX7800 isaak
<Gohalien_NB> oh
<Gohalien_NB> yes, I am compiling when offline
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, i think your problem could be the tree where you have your drivers
<doseryder> documentations (i.e. manpages)
<isaak> bazhang,  still doesnt work
<isaak> let me restart my computer
<isaak> to see if it works
<isaak> bazhang, is that a good idea?
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: so what is the case? Desktop has internet, laptop does not? Can you connect the laptop with a lan wire to the internet?
<isaak> bazhang,  look at this please explain it to mehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<bazhang> isaak, you are using xsane to scan?
<isaak> bazhang,  yes
<bazhang> isaak, did you read down in that thread about removing those two packages?
<isaak> bazhang,  wat 2 packages
<bazhang> isaak, you are reading that thread?
<isaak> bazhang,  the one u sent me?
<bazhang> isaak, post #5? Ok I removed the PIPSLITE and ISCAN packages
<bazhang> isaak, those two ?
<Gohalien_NB> ok, I am on ethernet now
<isaak> bazhang,  which two
<isaak> i only see one bazhang
<bazhang> post #5? Ok I removed the PIPSLITE and ISCAN packages isaak
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, is your problem solved??
<yoyit2> hi i got a rely werid problem with my router i can connect useing wifi but any computer hooked up the the ethernet cord does not work
 * aaditya falls asleep
<Gohalien_NB> nope
<Gohalien_NB> my problem is on wireless
<aaditya> yoyit2: is it related to ubuntu?
<yoyit2> aaditya: no but where else would i go any suggestions
<Gohalien_NB> linux-headers-2.6.27-11 ya está en su versión más reciente. (is on most resent version"
<user_2> could someone help me to configure Ubuntu's network ?  I'm using VirtualBox and trying to develop a web app on a guest machine runnint Ubuntu 8.10
<hossam> hey how can i chown a directory to www-data:www-data AND ftpuser:ftpgroup at the same time?
<Gohalien_NB> build-essential ya está en su versión más reciente.
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, move your madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3933-20090127 dir into some other place, maybe your home dir
<yoyit2> aaditya:  im desprite this is a werid problem
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: ok, in the future, highlight my nickname when you reply. copy and paste the output of this command: uname -a
<phorensic> Solet: still there?
<Gohalien_NB> sure
<isaak> bazhang,  how do i remove those files?
<yoyit2> hi i got a rely werid problem with my router i can connect useing wifi but any computer hooked up the the ethernet cord does not work
<Gohalien_NB> savvas, Linux azor 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Tue Jan 27 23:53:21 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<user_2> yoyit2: you might check the cord, it's happened to me before
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, you have and space in de dir name "Driver notebook", i think it could be the problem
<hossam> hey how can i chown a directory to www-data:www-data AND ftpuser:ftpgroup at the same time?
<Gohalien_NB> cool2k, k i will move it
<savvas> Gohalien_NB: ok now this, but paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com : apt-cache policy linux-headers-2.6.27-11-generic
<alanbshepard70> Why can't i shut down anymore? Since I performed updates a few days ago when I choose shutdown from the top right menu I get returned to my login screen, what gives?
<isaak> bazhang,  cant find those files
<user_2> hossam: I do not know but I think you cannot, there can only be a single owner
<cardboardy> Hi.
<hossam> user_2, =[
<user_2> hossam: what are you trying to do?
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, once you have moved or copied it  try "make" and "sudo make install" again
<Gohalien_NB> cool2k, savvas problem solved.... it was the space
<user_2> cardboardy: just ask
<isaak> bazhang,  i have neither of those files
<hossam> user_2, i would like to not have to continually chown between www-data:www-data and ftpuser:ftpgroup on my /var/www
<isaak> bazhang,  so i dont have to delete them
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, ok
<Gohalien_NB> I just cant belive it, spaces are your enemy, but the thing I cant understand is that I have already done this before in the same directory
<hossam> user_2, for when i want to upload things via ftp
<savvas> cool
<bazhang> isaak, and you installed libsane-extras after choosing the lower printer model?
<user_2> hossam: I think they should both belong to a third group, and make that the owner, perhaps it could be called httpd
<hossam> user_2, ooh i see, what was the file again that contained the groups and their gids?
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, yeap, stranger things will happend man (jajaja), you could see that it was the problem by watching this line:  make[1]: *** No rule to make target `notebook/Wireless/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3933-20090127'.  Stop.
<isaak> bazhang,  i already had it before
<cool2k> on your failed attempt
<isaak> bazhang,  installing the lower printer model
<Gohalien_NB> cool2k,  savvas, thanks a lot for your help, for sure I wasnt goint to change the dir name, for the reason I said before, I compiled already the drivers for other kernels in same directory
<user_2> hossam: I do not know, perhap you can access it though the GUI
<hossam> user_2, on it, hope this works, thanks
<bazhang> isaak, not sure why that is not working as it is marked 'solved' in ubuntuforums thread.
<user_2> could someone help me to configure Ubuntu's network ?  I'm using VirtualBox and trying to develop a web app on a guest machine runnint Ubuntu 8.10
<user_2> np
<cool2k> Gohalien_NB, yes, i think that happend to me to once
<isaak> ..........
<isaak> dang
<isaak> can u help me translate this website
<isaak> not language but like tell me how to do it
<Gohalien_NB> i go reboot
<isaak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<Gohalien_NB> brb
<cool2k> jajaja, any way, it's good that it's solved now
<cool2k> ok
<isaak> bazhang,  can u check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<isaak> there is a middle section about editing
<Daft_Punk> bazhang, i love you
<isaak> the lines
<isaak> which i dont know how to
<bazhang> isaak, what is the specific issue?
<user_2> could someone help me to configure Ubuntu's network ?  I'm using VirtualBox and trying to develop a web app on a guest machine running Ubuntu 8.10, I need to bridge a connection? and tell Ubuntu to connect to the host? I have a tutorial but it's a little different than my exact setup
<isaak> its under no say device is available
<isaak> bazhang,  it says What if it says "No devices available"?
<isaak> under that
<tyler_d> how do I use gnome-rdp to connect to a windows console session?
<Daft_Punk> I SNIFF GLUE
<Daft_Punk> AHHH COCAINE
<isaak> under manuallying installing scanner
<FloodBot1> Daft_Punk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> isaak, but your device is available correct? you are able to print , but the scanning is the hold up?
<silv3r_m001> hi there ... i have a hp f300 (scanner + printer) hplip works fine and i can print and scan fine but when i run hp fax utility it says no device found.... how can i use it for fax
<bazhang> Daft_Punk, please stop that
<Daft_Punk> yes sir
<isaak> bazhang,  yes
<bazhang> isaak, so that would not apply for you, using xsane is the issue it appears
<QuickThinkOfANam> I am having some Network-Manager problems on 8.10.  My wireless works and all but I cant seem to get the Network-Manager to display the nearby wireless networks.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Daft_Punk> if i upgrade to gutsy, is there a potential my custom themes or layout could be damaged? or settings be reset for things like compiz?
<isaak> bazhang,  ok xsane is the issue it says can't locate something
<phorensic> Daft_Punk: yesd
<Gohalien_NB> oh joy, wireless again
<aaditya> Zzz....
<aaditya> gnite peeps
<isaak> bazhang,  more specifically it says failed to open 4 /v/is...
<Valinant> I'm sort of new to xchat...is there a way I can get the user list up on the left or right side, like in mIRC?
<Gohalien_NB> nite nite ppl
<QuickThinkOfANam> I am connect to wireless its just Network Manager is not working how it should
<QuickThinkOfANam> *connected
<Daft_Punk> Valinant, click view, then click user bar and you can reposition it i believe
<O__o> Valinant, user list is on the right side
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111149/
<isaak> man im tired
<user_2> could someone help me to configure Ubuntu's network ?  I have Ubuntu 8.10 on a VirtualBox trying to develop a web app that I want to hit from the host machine,, I need a bridged connection? or loopback...?
<werdnum> isaak: go to sleep
<QuickThinkOfANam> I would like Network-Manager to show something like this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_hoL9qH83NDM/SLqi6XGydwI/AAAAAAAAADs/8cLpaXFrvvw/s1600-h/Network+Manager+0.7.gif
<isaak> verdnum i wish i could but my scanner issue is not solved
<Valinant> 0__o nope, I only have a button at the bottom left that says 1256 users and i can click it to get a user list
<werdnum> isaak: It's not a prerequisite for sleep.
<silv3r_m001> hello
<werdnum> Unless it's a *flatbed* scanner, and you need it to sleep on.
 * werdnum hides.
<silv3r_m001> i am using a hp f300 printer+ scanner but hp fax utility says no device found
<usr13> user_2: Do you need to listen on multiple IPs?
<isaak> werdnum,  ya i need to sleep on it
<isaak> werdnum,  and drool on it someone help make my scanner bed
<user_2> usr13: no just one host should beable to send/receive to another computer though webservices
<user_2> usr13: sorry my networking skills are not so hot
<isaak> i am missing vista a lot right now
<isaak> i can just install anything i want without having to ask ppl
<d0netsFN> hey how do you enable laptop mode in terminal
<user_2> usr13: I want the host pc to be able to talk to the guest, but there is no ip address avaialbe
<d0netsFN> i read the man but im still confusd
<user_2> usr13: I read in this tutorial: http://www.bgevolution.com/blog/virtualbox-windows-vista-host-network-bridge-and-tap/ to make host use a "Host Interface"
<usr13> user_2: Let me look at that for a min
<user_2> usr13: this tutorial's guest is Vista, and mine is Ubuntu,, Thanks!
<Slart> bah.. the latest update made flash stop using pulseaudio for some reason.. how do I tell flash what sound system to use?
<PC_Nerd> Once ive connected into an FTP server, how can I open documents as though I was running "sudo nano <file>" on the actual server?
<HorizonXP> i'm trying to install some libraries, but i run LDD and it's not finding them I think I need to update LD_LIBRARY_PATH. which file should I edit to export this on a system-wide level?
<Slart> PC_Nerd: are you sure you *can* do that?
<codeyman> The file system on my ubuntu has become read only
<codeyman> can someone help?
<clem> ok so ive got xubuntu installed on a lv i went to expand a volume. but ubuntu doesnt see the new space. gparted does
<PC_Nerd> nope - but I thought you shoudl be able to do a  "run as" or something?  I have root access to ther server, but for security im using a standard user.    any ideas on how to edit those files?
<Slart> codeyman: it does that if something goes wrong during boot.. you'll have to find out the reason.. are there any error messages when you boot up?
<Slart> PC_Nerd: what connection are you using? ftp?
<PC_Nerd> ftp (places, connect to server)    I can ssh into the server, but I prefer to use gedit etc.
<Slart> PC_Nerd: you'll need to use ssh or similar if you want to run stuff on the server
<shiraj> hey guys
<clem> how do you expand a jfs filesystem , in the terminal
<magicsrv> could someone give me a repo list that includes skype?
<codeyman> Slart: I just see the splash screen and says that trying different splash sizes.. but thats about it (apart from bash complaining that it cant create tmp files and dropping me to /)
<Slart> PC_Nerd: you can use ssh -X gedit bla bla bla if you want to run gedit on the remote system
<shiraj> anyone know why an entry in my /etc/hosts file doesnt resolve?
<Slart> codeyman: hmm.. disk full?
<DIFH-iceroot> !skype | magicsrv
<ubottu> magicsrv: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<quibbler> magicsrv, medibuntu
<shiraj> i can connect to it if i put in the IP but not if i put the hostname i specify in the hosts file
<magicsrv> ty
<Slart> PC_Nerd: ftp is "File Transfer Protocol".. I think that's about all you can do.. transfer files..
<codeyman> Slart: no way.. this is a almost new pc.. one sec.let me check if that is the case
<quibbler> magicsrv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<codeyman> slart: no disk is not full
<PC_Nerd> ok....  so then I guess the question would be how can I mount the remote server filesystem?  ie:   /server/usr/local/apache2/htdocs       would be /usr/local...... on the server?
<codeyman> boot up says: 19+0 out
<the|Navigator> Is it possible to change the ubuntu boot logo foe something else?
<magicsrv> quibbler: found it, tnx
<codeyman> 19+0 in.. kinit trying to resume
<Slart> PC_Nerd: I would use something like nfs.. or sshfs since you already have an ssh connection configured
<clem> how do i expand a JFS filesystem
<Slart> the|Navigator: possible, yes... easy, not sure
<Slart> !splash | the|Navigator
<ubottu> the|Navigator: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<PC_Nerd> ok thanks .
<codeyman> Slart: I tried remounting as rw, fscking while on livecd.. didn't help
<maodun> I'd like to launch gnome-terminal (from my terminal) and have the new terminal window be positioned at some X,Y on my screen.  How can I do this?
<the|Navigator> Thank you, Slart!
<codeyman> Slart: I tried dpkg-reconfigure linux-image incase some kernel issue
<Slart> maodun: check the man page for gnome-terminal
<Slart> codeyman: those are all very good ideas.. much better than I could think of at the moment
<Slart> codeyman: nothing useful in dmesg?
<monstah> is there any way to force window title in xterm?
<markupdude> we call the regular networking cable as RJ45 like this one http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/Ethernet_RJ45_connector_p1160054.jpg right?
<monstah> if i use -T (-title) option it just sets it back to my default prompt
<markupdude> so what would i call the one with a smaller head than that
<Slart> monstah: yes.. there is a way to set the title using.. echo I think.. and some weird esc sequences
<user_2> usr13: I'm starting to think it is a problem with my router not assigned new ipaddresses
<shiraj> anyone have any guess as to why samba wont connect to a server when i use a hostname but it will when i specify the IP?
<Slart> markupdude: rj-10 is the name for the connector used by some phones iirc
<maodun> Slart: cool, looks like I want to play with the geometry flag.  thanks.
<Slart> maodun: ah.. yes.. geometry.. that's the one
<markupdude> actually i don't know much about networking, i don't think my old Desktop has a modem internal on board... its using a USB port to connect to internet
<Slart> maodun: you're welcome
<markupdude> so i bought a modem which looks like this - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=406084&CatId=563
<codeyman> Slart: I see ExT3-fs: INFO; recovery required on readonly filesystem
<markupdude> so that i can connect my newer laptop [XP] to my old desktop [Ubuntu]
<Slart> codeyman: and running fsck and badblocks on it doesn't do anything?
<Vinceman> is it being logged somewhere what all updates you installed to your ubuntu?
<magicsrv> quibbler: Installer says "Wrong architecture: i386" any ideas?
<markupdude> but that modem came with a thinner cable... and not the bigger point....
<codeyman> then i see EXT3-fs: recoverycomplete.. mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<codeyman> Slart: fsck finds it clean
<monstah> Slart: huh ok :D
<Vinceman> uc right now I can install 24 updates again
<shiraj> markupdude: sounds liek you bought a dialup modem
<Slart> markupdude: I think that cable is for the phone line
<codeyman> I tried forcing it.. doesn't work
<Vinceman> it is important to know what is all up to date
<shiraj> markupdude: you need an ethernet card
<Slart> markupdude: isn't there an usb or serial connection for the computer?
<Vinceman> except it is sooo much!!
<Vinceman> no not markupdude, updates dude!
<quibbler> magicsrv, you using 64 bits?
<phix> dpkg: error processing sun-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2+18_i386.deb (--install): package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<mistergibson> if I need to recover file from a partition, what are the best tools to use?
<codeyman> phix: You are using a 32bit deb on a 64 bit system
<QuickThinkOfANam> anyone know anything about network manager and want to help?
<phix> codeyman: so?
<markupdude> shiraj: yes i think so, i bought a old style slow modem :(
<Slart> monstah: try echo -e "\033]2;NewTitle*\007"
<loller> hi , i`ve already report for the bug but i`ll paste the bug here also http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m382d4c61 during the installation the update manager ask me if i want to modify menu.lst but i choose to use the local because i usually change only the number ok kernel i wish to boot manually
<codeyman> phix: doesnt work
<phix> codeyman: why not?
<loller> of**
<markupdude> shiraj: i will explain,  both my laptop n desktop are connected to one modem...my ISP has given me 2 connectors... a normal RJ45 kind of cable which i connect to the laptop[XP] coz it has inbuilt modem, and then there is one USB cable which i use to connect to the ubuntu desktop
<phix> codeyman: so how can I make it work?
<markupdude> shiraj: so now i just want to connect my laptop+desktop to transfer files
<magicsrv> quibbler: no idea, the PC's not mine
<markupdude> will that be possible
<codeyman> phix: get the 64 bit binaries
<Vinceman> if you faithfully install all updates requested you never have to do a big one, right?
<shiraj> markupdude: why dont you set up file sharing
<phix> codeyman: but I have a 64bit CPU which supports 32bit binaries
<shiraj> markupdude: what do you need to xfer between computers?
<phix> codeyman: I cant make the 64bit binaries because make-jpkg fails
<markupdude> shiraj: before that setting i am confused what should i connect to what? like both the computers are connected to the same modem, via different sorts of cables, and the IP is dynamic
<codeyman> phix: what are you trying to do
<markupdude> shiraj: and i have 1 1 empty ports available on both the laptop , desktop, the thinner phone line kinda port
<shiraj> markupdude: you can probably set the local IPs to be static and set up a local network
<Slart> monstah: hmm.. that one might have been a bit wrong.. here's what bash uses to set the title.. echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007
<phix> codeyman: I am trying to build a deb package from java's JDK version 1.4 bins
<tyler_d> the answer - not documented anywhere btw, was -0 within gnome-rdp
<phix> codeyman: I want to have a JDK 1.4 installation as well as a JDK 1.6
<markupdude> shiraj: so the cables that are using internet i can use them to transfer files or do i need extra cable
<markupdude> shiraj: i do have a crossover cable though, dunno if it will help :)
<shiraj> markupdude: yeah the wires you have should be good you jsut need to set up the software
<markupdude> shiraj: i see
<codeyman> phix: unless I'm mistaken.. you need 64bit version of files
<markupdude> ok then i will google more
<phix> codeyman: so I can't tell dpkg to force install?
<shiraj> markupdude: you could do crossover as a last resort but try setting up samba first
<codeyman> phix: no
<markupdude> samba..humm
<phix> codeyman: why? ubuntu has 32bit libraries too
<codeyman> phix: ubuntu has different repos for 64bit and 32bit
<shiraj> markupdude: can you check the ips of both the computers?
<markupdude> shiraj: yes 1 min
<quibbler> magicsrv, if it is 64 bits look here for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<shiraj> markupdude: they should be something like 192.168.x.x
<phix> codeyman: ok so how do I mangle a 32bit package to to be a 64bit package?
<markupdude> shiraj: they are like xxx.xx.204.4 and xxx.xx.202.47
<shiraj> are the xxx.xx parts identical?
<markupdude> yea same
<codeyman> phix: I have no idea.. if pkg is difficult to find.. I would just compile from sources..
<Slart> phix: you would have to recompile it.. afaik there is no automatic way
<loller> how to check from terminal in which kernel version i`m running into
<Slart> loller: uname -a
<shiraj> markupdude: try connecting to xxx.xx.1.1 from in a web browser
<shiraj> see if anything comes up
<shiraj> are you on the xp or ubuntu right now?
<markupdude> shiraj: keeps loading on both PCs... i am on the ubuntu one now
<markupdude> but xp laptop is ON besides me
<hossam> how can i force a umount on a drive? (os states /media/USB is busy)
<shiraj> open a cmd terminal on the windows one and do ipconfig /all
<QuickThinkOfANam> haha okay so for anyone who was listening or anyone that cares, the way to get the nm-applet back up is to click 'add to panel' -> 'Notification Area' -> 'add' and poof, good as new
<werdnum> hossam: umount -f
<markupdude> shiraj: ok then
<shiraj> markupdude: and see what it says under gateway
<markupdude> shiraj: ok noticed.... u want me to compair that with ubuntu one?
<shiraj> markupdude: nah try connecting to that adress in the browser
<markupdude> ah
<shiraj> see if you get a password prompt or something
<hossam> i try to apply a setfacl on the files within my mounted drive but get the error Operation not supported, I tried to add acl to the fstab entry and remount, but that didnt do it
<hossam> what can i do
<Boohbah> shiraj: it's like you're trying to get him to connect to a router that doesn't exist...
<markupdude> shiraj: keeps loading
<shiraj> thats wierd
<shiraj> yeah i figured it was a router
<markupdude> btw otherwise what is a good solution to connect/share net/file transfer between PCs/OSed
<markupdude> diff OSes
<moza> hello all, i tried to get rid of my proxy in ubuntu (8.04) but i don't manage to get rid of it totally... i tried the "usual" way (through system>
<markupdude> and i think buying that dial up modem was a waste
<moza> (through the gui, but i always need to explicitly export http_proxy=""> to
<arooni-mobile> is there a light weight tasque like app for interfacing with google calendar?  (that is not evolutoin or thunderbird)?  like a widget for quickly adding new events?   that works for ubuntu hardy?
<shiraj> markupdude: im assuming youre on a cable/dsl connection?
<moza> to be able to access the network properly
<markupdude> shiraj: yes [indian slow highspeed broadband ;)]
<bob123> I plan on upggrading from asus EEE PC 901 to N10 J laptop .. will it be mostly as simple as copying my /home folder from one laptop to the other?
<can> hello all, any experts with hdmi flash audio issues?
<markupdude> shiraj: its a solid cable, plus TV
<shiraj> markupdude: you could get a cheapo router and hook up both pcs to that
<markupdude> i heard getting a router will solve evrything
<magicsrv> how can I mount the partition, that my ubuntu 8,10 intreped is installed inside windows on?
<shiraj> markupdude: lol yeah i was assuming you were connected to one
<markupdude> shiraj: hummmm just a bit confused like how would i use it
<shiraj> markupdude: hook the modem to the internet port on the router and connect the 2 pcs to the lan ports
<markupdude> shiraj: heh he .... like if i get a router... i will connect my modem given by ISP to the router via
<markupdude> shiraj: i see
<hossam> can i set the acl mount option to a vfat mounted drive?
<shiraj> markupdude: then set up samba and windows file sharing
<isaak> can someone please help me
<isaak> with finding my scanner
<markupdude> shiraj: humm sounds much much easier
<shiraj> markupdude: yeah its not too hard
<magicsrv> Hi! I have ubuntu 8,10 intreped installed inside windows on my second partition of the hdd0, can anyone tell me how to mount that drive in order to access files on it?
<markupdude> shiraj: oh btw my desktop does not have a modem...its currently using the USB option to connect to net...so when i get a router again i have to buy another modem for the PC [this dial up is of no use?]
<shiraj> markupdude: you need a NIC card not a modem
<moza> magicsrv : windows won't see the linux partition, if you're talking about dual boot and want to access your linux partition from windows. i tried this myself. my solution was to create a "data" partition and put all the shared files in it.
<can> anyone have issues with intrepid and flash - video is fine but no audio?
<cbilljones> there is a ext3 driver for windows that ive had success with
<magicsrv> moza: the exact opposite - I want to access the windows partition, that I installed ubuntu on
<shiraj> markupdude: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2002810000+40000027&Configurator=&Subcategory=-1&description=&Ntk=&SpeTabStoreType=0&srchInDesc=
<shiraj> any of those
<Slart> can: I have that after todays update
<markupdude> shiraj: damn i went to the store with thing in mind [just an interface/device which has a hole to attach the RJ45 cable] but asked for a modem instead :(
<FloodBot1> shiraj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shiraj> oops
<Slart> can: after a little experimentation it seems padsp isn't working as it should... haven't found a solution to that yet
<quibbler> magicsrv, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<markupdude> shiraj: i have a similar thing !
<can> slart: most of the forum stuff i've been reading suggests to take out pulseaudio altogether
<can> slart: and install esound
<Slart> can: that seems kind of backwards.. I'd rather try to fix pulseaudio
<moza> magicsrv, then you only need to mount (the command mount) the partition, like any other partition. But i don't understand how you installed linux ON the windows partition?
<magicsrv> moza: it's ubuntu installed with wubi ;) Inside Windows
<can> slart: Is flash the only thing you have issues with?
<markupdude> shiraj: like this http://img.alibaba.com/photo/200068309/Computer_Fax_Modem_SmartLink_chipset_.jpg
<magicsrv> moza: could you give me a specific cmd?
<can> slart: my issue is just flash.
<moza> "mount" is the command
<Slart> can: yes.. everything else seems to work
<can> slart: vlc, mplayer works fine
<markupdude> anyway will see if i can get a router
<nightrid3r> i have a headless box running gnome that i want to use from my laptop, i must be able to logon, what software will i need on client and server side
<Slart> can: yup.. everything that uses pulseaudio natively works fine
<moza> magicsrv, you usually use it as : mount /dev/partition_desired /media/mount_point
<shiraj> markupdude: thats not the right one, make sure it says 10/100 ethernet
<magicsrv> moza: I suppose mount/dev/D: /media/D won't work, but I'll try it
<Omoikane> is there a way to encrypt my hard drive and all communications from my computer?
<markupdude> shiraj: humm it does not say 10/100 anywhere on the box too... i think i will just trash it heh he
<shiraj> magicsrv: is your windows partition ntfs?
<moza> no, you have to define to which name under the /dev directory corresponds your D:
<can> slart: do you have flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound installed?
<magicsrv> shiraj: yes, and I have ubuntu installed ON it inside windows
<shiraj> magicsrv: you need to do mount -t ntfs-3g what where
<Slart> can: nope, I use the flash 10 beta from adobe labs
<shiraj> if windows is the first partition it should be /dev/sda1 i think
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone please help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111158/ I am trying to upgrade to the new kernel in Intrepid Ibex (amd64)
<magicsrv> moza: I can't access it how can I mount it when I don't have access to it? shiraj and what would be "what" when I don't have any access to the partition under ubuntu?
<shiraj> not too sure bout that
<can> slart: what version is that? do you have a link for it?
<Slart> can: hey hey hey.. it just started working now.. not sure what I did though.. hmmm
<Slart> can: sure.. hang on
<pkundu> if I change my timezone in a system do I need to restart the syslogd
<Slart> can: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<moza> magicsrv, under /dev are all the partitions that you detect, but that you may not be able to use or see, since they are not mounted. but if you are sure that none of the devices listed in /dev/ is your D: then the problem is different
<can> slart: don't see the 32 bit version
<magicsrv> moza: let me check that out and will tell yu
<magicsrv> *you
<Slart> can: oh.. my bad.. I run 64 bit
<Slart> can: I think you can just get it by using any of the "get flash" links
<moza> (you may want to try to mount all the devices listed under a directory you create for the occasion, like /media/try/
<can> slart: that's  where i got the version i have installed right now.
<Slart> can: then you probably have the newest version already
<magicsrv> moza: don't see it anywhere...
<moza> did you try to mount what you have to see if the partition isn't hidden behind an unclear name?
<shiraj> magicsrv: its says that it automatically moutns the windows partition under /host and /media
<shiraj> check there
<nightrid3r> i have a headless box running gnome that i want to use from my laptop, i must be able to logon, what software will i need on client and server side
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - when updating the kernel, I chose the wrong option (kept my custom menu.lst) - where can I get the proper menu.lst from now?
<magicsrv> shiraj: nothing there. It just mounts the first part of the hdd - the first windows partition - C:... the partition ubuntu is installed on is not mounted...
<Slart> nightrid3r: ssh is one way.. or vnc.. or freenx
<Joe-C> hey all
<Joe-C> I need some advice
<nightrid3r> Slart: ok i'll try
<magicsrv> shiraj: I thing I found it, thanks for the help. U2 moza
<shiraj> where was it
<Slart> nightrid3r: you might be able to do something cool with X too.. but I'm not familiar enough with it to give you any good advice about it
<Joe-C> I have 2 HDD and already have Vista installed on 1 and I want to install Ubuntu on the other
<Joe-C> and dual boot
<Firefishe> I notice in looking over ubuntu's directory structure, that the traditional /usr/src/linux symbolic link isn't in /usr/src at all.  All I see are header files for the various kernels I'm running or have upgrade from.  Why is this/
<Firefishe> ?
<hossam> setfacl: operation not supported, can anyone help?
<Joe-C> 1. is it possible, 2. what are the risks of stuffing up my vista install
<shiraj> would anyone in here be able to help me with a problem in my hosts file?
<moza> Joe-C, 1) yes it is possible, 2) if your partitions are already made, i would say the risks are minimum
<neosimago> Joe-C: yes, it's possible and the risk is wiping the MBR on the vista install.
<Joe-C> MBR?
<neosimago> Master Boot Record, the part that tells it to boot vista.
<moza> shiraj, i'm not sure i can help but what is your exact problem?
<Joe-C> ok
<neosimago> it would be best to point your BIOS to the ubuntu disk.
<Joe-C> neosimago: how can I minimize this risk
<can> anyone have a successful Intrepid install with HDMI out ?
<neosimago> then have GRUB point multiple boot points, including vista.
<shiraj> well im setting up samba and just to make it look nicer im assigning hostnames to all the computers on my lan
<shiraj> the first one works fine i added 192.168.1.2 and gave it a name
<moza> neosimago, isn't that the default behavior when using a classical installation with a disk?
<shiraj> and that one i can connect to by just putting the name, not the ip
<moza> ok
<shiraj> but the other computer on 192.168.1.5 wont do that
<Joe-C> is GRUB installed with ubuntu or is it a seperate app
<shiraj> that one is a windows xp though
<Joe-C> sorry for my newb'ness
<shiraj> i can connect to it if i specify the ip but not if i put the hostname i gave it
<moza> Joe-C, it was installed by default for me
<Slart> Joe-C: it's installed by the ubuntu installer.. but I guess it's really optional.. you can use lilo or something else if you really want
<neosimago> i don't rely on any classical behaviors with computers. -- i just make sure my BIOS points to the disk, and remember where it is in /dev/
<quentin> I have a question, Im downloading KDE, i'm a gnome user. if i don't like kde how do i swtich back to gnome and delete kde
<neosimago> grub is installed after you select the partitions to install ubuntu.
<Joe-C> slart: I will use whatever is easiest and won't kill my vista install
<neosimago> however, it would be wise to select the same disk, is the point mentioned here.
<bazhang> !puregnome | quentin
<ubottu> quentin: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<moza> shiraj : i don't know how to help, sorry
<cbilljones> quentin, you can pick session type from login menu
<shiraj> moza hah its ok
<quentin> ok =) thanks
<shiraj> moza its just bugging me a lot nothing serious though
<neosimago> for example, if ubuntu is on sdb2, have grub point to sdb as an install point.
<moza> what's bugging me is my proxy...
<neosimago> proxies bug me too.
<quibbler> !who | neosimago
<ubottu> neosimago: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Firefishe> bbl
<moza> i took some time to install it, but now, i need to remove it. i tried the gui way. but i always need to do
<neosimago> ubottu: as such?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about as such?
<moza> export http_proxy=""
<nightrid3r> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<moza> to get rid of my proxy whenever i need it, but it won't get away for other shells...
<moza> has anybody any idea about getting rid of a proxy?
<codeyman> Slart: badblock also didn't work :(
<codeyman> any other ideas?
<neosimago> moza: export http_proxy="" <== place this in your global bash rc script. == along with ftp_proxy, rsync_proxy, x_proxy.
<Slart> codeyman: hm.. nope.. unless you find a more specific error message.. I think you've covered all the usual stuff
<moza> neosimago, ok, i'll do that. what would be the classical global bash rc script?
<neosimago> moza: i believe the global bash.rc script in ubuntu is /etc/bash.bashrc
<codeyman> Slart: I dont see any specific error message in dmesg either.. anyway I can manually delete any lock key or some file causing it to reevaluate?
<Slart> codeyman: there might be.. but I wouldn't really know where to look
<moza> neosimago, thanks a lot, i'll try this (though i find it a little dirty, but if it finally works... )
<codeyman> oh ok.. i'look further.. i have already waste 2 days.. maybe should just reinstall
<neosimago> linux == as long as it works...
<yankeetank> hola
<breta> Hi, is here any pure-ftpd user/
<breta> ?
<quentin> hey, could you give me those commands for removing KDE again, and then i need help installing the lastest version of kde
<neosimago> breta: what do you want to do with pure-ftpd?
<breta> neosimago: I'm wondering how can add more files in /dev directory for client - I need add /dev/null
<quentin> how do i remove KDE completely
<neosimago> breta: i thought /dev/null was included as part of a default set of devices in linux.
<quibbler> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<neosimago> breta: is there a need for more /dev/null devices? -- symlink.
<adubz> what is the best PCI wireless card that contains an atheros chipset
<pt1> i am trying to install an old version of Wine 0.9.15 but Ubuntu is giving an error about a missing dependency for libldap >=2.1  yet i have libldap-2.3. how can i force it?
<lighty> nice one ---> http://dusitbuncharesort.com
<quentin> how do i install the newest kde
<breta> neosimago: symlink? I've read pure-ftpd man, but I haven't found such a parameter
<bazhang> lighty, dont paste that here
<bazhang> quentin, in the topic of #kubuntu
<lighty> sorry bazhang wrong tab :(
<neosimago> quentin: check out http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ for a list of sources for your latest KDE setup/
<breta> neosimage: I know what the symlink in general is, but I don't know how to do it in the pure-ftpd
<bazhang> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 quentin
<d0netsFN> hey i just installed ubuntu on this kids toshiba
<neosimago> breta: it would help me if I had a better idea about what you are trying to accomplish... imho.
<d0netsFN> and neither his wired nor his wifi works
<d0netsFN> is there somehwere i have to go to turn it on?
<albuntu> d0netsFN: Go to System - Administration - Hardware Drivers and check the propietary drivers.
<shiraj> how will he do that
<shiraj> if theres no internet to download the drivers
<albuntu> shiraj: i am not saying to download them. just to check if he needs them
<quentin> Open office got removed when i removed kde, whats the command line for installing Open office 3.0
<loller> how can i remove manually installed programs
<d0netsFN> albuntu i did
<d0netsFN> there were none
<albuntu> quentin: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<b0c1> hi
<albuntu> d0netsFN: type lspci in a terminal and see the : Network Controller and tell me please what does it say ?
<Steff> loller, sudo apt-get remove --purge <program>
<b0c1> please tell me somebody why the shit pear soap implementation have in ubuntu?
<b0c1> why not the php built-in ?
<d0netsFN> intel corporation pro/100 ve network connection
<d0netsFN>  rev 02
<guntbert> !language b0c1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language b0c1
<b0c1> ?
<b0c1> guntbert: my native lang? hungarian
<Steff> loller, did it work?
<guntbert> b0c1: no, I wanted to remind you to keep swear words and so out of this channel, kösönöm
<OnlyWhisky> Hello! I get segfault running any GL related application on 8.10 with 180.11 nvidia driver.
<b0c1> guntbert: but I think you know what I say... ubuntu php-soap package contain the pear soap implementation
<albuntu> d0netsFN: go to System - Preferences - Network Connections and try to configure the wired or wireless connection manually
<guntbert> b0c1: never mind :), I don't know about those packages :(
<albuntu> !hu | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<b0c1> wow :)
<b0c1> but my problem is not language specific :)
<guntbert> albuntu: :)
<albuntu> :P
<d0netsFN> im getting nada
<d0netsFN> strange
<OnlyWhisky> I was said on nvidia chanal to ask about nvidia kernel module problems here.
<loller> Steff i`m not sure my problem is from other kind i`m looking to correct the problem witch i have with ettercap compiler and i`m trying to remove from manually installed one
<KungfuJoe> Hey, does anyone know of some software that copies a DVD completely (Menus and all)?
<albuntu> d0netsFN: configure a connection manually by adding the Ip's and dns. cant get a connection even in that way ?
<OnlyWhisky> What is nvidia kernel module problem?
<KungfuJoe> I'd like to backup my dvds with their menus...
<abhishek_> ping : l'm using 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<abhishek_> its not showing options to upgrade to 8.10
<abhishek_> any known issues ??
<Steff> loller, Ah, okay.. well... the syntax --purge should remove the program completely and the .conf files...
<KungfuJoe> Hey, does anyone know of some software that copies a DVD completely (Menus and all)?
<Steff> loller, in my project about man in the middle attack i also have to work with ettercap, in which scenario do you use it?
<albuntu> KungfuJoe: try sudo apt-get install k9copy. i heard that is good. i havent tried it
<abhishek_> the update tab in Software Sources does not have upgrade option
<neosimago> KungfuJoe: download the source of K3B and compile it to with libcss and all the gimics to do DVD copying to your joy in an apt package.
<KungfuJoe> neosimago: K3B...is that the name of the app?
<neosimago> KungfuJoe: the main issue is that ubuntu is limiting it's distributions to not include these things because of legal issues.
<neosimago> KungfuJoe: yes, however, if you install it using the regular apt-get, you won't be able to do what you're looking to do.
<KungfuJoe> Well, on the record, I'd just like to backup my DVDs with their menus in tact
<bazhang> k9copy KungfuJoe
<KungfuJoe> bazhang: it doesn't look like k9 keeps the menus
<loller> Steff i simple want to compile binary filter and drop some packages from test user from my subnet but the problem is that i can`t compile it i get TARGET (test.filter) contains invalid chars !
<d0netsFN> yea that didnt work
<neosimago> try first k9copy KungfuJoe, and if you want the glam of funtionality, compile your own K3b like I do .
<arooni-mobile> whats the right syntax for a get request i can send via telnet:  get http://www.ebay.com http/1.0   ;; doesnt seem to be working! :9
<loller> Steff and i`m pretty this is not syntax error `cause it will show me on witch line is the error
<KungfuJoe> Ok, thank you everybody
<jaapvisser> Hi i just did a security update with kernel 2.6.27-11-generic  I got a few warnings like : DKMS tree must be manually fixed anybody know how to fix this?
<KungfuJoe> catch you later
<Steff> loller, okay, i think you're right, so you wanna delete ettercap and reinstall it?
<loller> Steff yes i suppose this will help but i have very weak knowledges in packages of linux and when i enter locate ettercap it shows me bunches of directories with name "ettercap"
<jaapvisser> /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms is there but var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8-4/source/dkms.conf is missing....
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone know a good editor there you can open up a few textfiles at startup?
<loller> Steff so i just don`t know i find a source file written in c http://www.sfr-fresh.com/unix/privat/ettercap-NG-0.7.3.tar.gz:a/ettercap-NG-0.7.3/utils/etterlog/el_target.c
<Steff> loller, yeah, i just did the same, there is a lot of crap.. :S
<loller> Steff line 53 is suppose to be the error "53       FATAL_ERROR("TARGET contains invalid chars !");"
<Steff> loller, try "locate *.mp3 | grep <a word from the song>" or in your case locate *.c | grep <a line in the code>
<Steff> loller, im sorry, but i cant help you with the c code, but it sounds like you have a string or varibel wrong defined...
<Steff> loller, but have you tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge ettercap" and search for files again...
<MinusSeven> i know C
<loller> Steff i think best solution in my case will new installed ettercap
<MinusSeven> if you need something
<gogl> hi, what is the best (fastest) method for getting ubuntu install of multiple systems?
<bazhang> gogl, /msg ubottu automate
<tarimari> hi guys
<tarimari> i want to setup hosts so that *.loc go to localhost. is it possible?  then from apache2 configuration, i ll direct to different website-folder
<jaapvisser> related to my problem sudo dkms install -m fglrx -v 8-4 -k 2.6.27-9-generic is not there
<Myrtti> tarimari: IIRC, you can already use *.local
<Myrtti> tarimari: no, hold on.
<tarimari> Myrtti: how i can do this setup?
<Myrtti> tarimari: what's wrong with http://localhost/ ?
<tarimari> Myrtti: i want to have multiple installations - domains.  like domain1.loc domain2.loc
<Myrtti> right
<tarimari> what right?
<tarimari> :)
<Myrtti> tarimari: I assume it would in that case work like domain.localhost
<tarimari> how can i do that?
<Myrtti> tarimari: but, I'm not really that knowledgeable with apache2
<tarimari> i dont ask about apache, i know about it. i m asking about linux networking. /etc/hosts etc? i dont know what exactly
<Peddyt> How would I make a command run every 10 seconds?
<Chousuke> while true; do command; sleep 10; done;
<albuntu> Peddyt: cronjob may help you. i cant help you configuring that but crons will do that. maybe try : man cron in a terminal
<jaapvisser> tamari put this in /etc/hosts : 192.168.1.xx domain1.loc domain1
<jaapvisser> ip should match your local ip: see: sudo ifconfig
<Chousuke> Peddyt: you can have any number of commands between do and done, just separate them with either newlines or ;
<Peddyt> albuntu, isn't there a simple bash solution? Someone gave it to me once, but I lost it :P. Something to do with executing, then sleeping, then looping back to the start.
<moza> Peddyt, Chousuke gave you this solution :)
<Peddyt> Chousuke, the ideal solution would be to just loop, rather than just executing something in a linear way.
<Chousuke> Peddyt: that loops.
<albuntu> Peddyt: look at Chousuke
<albuntu> he told you that
<moza> Peddyt, while is a loop
<dayo> Peddyt: u've pretty much described the inner workings on crontab
<Peddyt> Chousuke, I don't know how do and done works, so after 'done' would it just do 'do <command>' again?
<alonewolf-m> why my traceroute tool can't work, after install cheops ??
<Chousuke> Peddyt: "while" causes it to jump back to the "do" part and it'll restart execution there.
<alonewolf-m> every site route just show ** ** **
<moza> Peddyt, you have to just replace "do command" with the command you want to execute
<Chousuke> moza: just the command part, though.
<Chousuke> the do is necessary
<moza> Chousuke, true, i forgot that ... sorry
<b1> yahoo.com
<Chousuke> for example, you could: while true; do echo "yay"; echo "more yay"; sleep 10; done
<mib> hi
<dayo> hi
<mib> anyone knows what happen when i try to transfer a file from one drive to another
<mib> and it gives me the error
<mib> Operation not suported
<Peddyt> Thanks Chousuke, moza.
<mib> i have umount and mounted using ntfs-3g
<mib> pls advise
<Chousuke> mib: IIRC ntfs-3g can refuse operations if it thinks they're unsafe.
<dayo> mib: how are u transfering?
<mib> im trying to do a simple cp or mv
<mib> even a simple touch
<mib> doesnt allow
<Chousuke> mib: are you sure it's mounted with ntfs-3g?
<dayo> mib: from where to where?
<mib> im using an xternal hard disk drive
<Chousuke> mib: it might be the old ntfs driver instead.
<dayo> mib: where are u executing from?
<mib> inside the fs
<mib> im actually trying to compile a C program inside
<mib> it has output
<dayo> mib: what is the fs type and the ext hdd fs type?
<mib> but it cant write out
<mib> how can i check dayo
<dayo> mib: u're trying to output to the ext hdd?
<mib> yeah
<mib> im trying to output to a file
<moza> a quick question : how do i see the env variables?
<mib> ./a.out> out
<dayo> mib: type: mount
<dayo> mib: in your terminal
<mib> ya
<mib> /dev/sdb3 on /mnt/ntfs type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<mib> which is the one i mounted earlier on
<isaak> dude i think im gonna puke after a day of fuzzing with ubuntu
<isaak> and still not having my scanner problem fixed
<TakeABow> Hey, could someone help me with getting GD2 support please?
<dayo> so u're trying to copy from ubuntu (ext3) to an external ntfs filesystem
<isaak> is there  anyone out there who knows how to make my scanner printer work?
<mib> nope.
<moza> (found it myself... just the "env" command)
<mib> dayo , im trying to copy the output to an external file within the fs
<isaak> this is why ubuntu cannot compare to windwos yet
<isaak> i guess its not meant for artists
<dayo> mib: ok, u're copying from within ubuntu to another spot within ubuntu?
<dayo> isaak: scanners are plug n play in ubuntu
<dayo> isaak: Start XSane Image Scanner
<mib> ya
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I change a default kernel to boot?
<dayo> mib: i don't get how the external comes into play, though. what are the directories u're copying from/to? did u check the permissions?
<mib> yea.i checked..all rwx
<greenfuji> hello all. I have been learning how to configure an ftp on ubuntu server. Finally got connected via gftp on my ubuntu laptop. I cannot seem to find out why my hdd is not showing up under media on the server. Any clues?
<Ethos> hi guys, im trying to run apt-get install snmpd mrtg apache2 to install and get mrtg up and running
<mib> the reason i have external is because my current ubuntu is lack of space
<Ethos> it says snmpd isn't a package tho?!
<mib> so i plug my xhdd and chuck all the files there
<mib> and trying to run from there
<dayo> mib: paste the exact command u're using
<greenfuji> ethos: have you looked in synaptic to see if it exists in the list. If not check if you require to add a repository to have it appear
<mib> i just did ..touch foo in the fs
<mib> touch: cannot touch `foo': Operation not supported
<dayo> mib: u're executing touch on the external ntfs?
<mib> yeah
<mib> since i cant even do a > to a new file
<dayo> mib: hang on
<vigo> Do I need to remove Evolution mail if I prefer to use Thunderbird?
<Ranakah> vigo no
<Ranakah> :)
<dayo> vigo: no
<vigo> Thank you
<lllama> Hello all. Anyone know the best way to work out why my cron job isn't firing? (I'm on JeOS btw).
<greenfuji> trying to fdisk -l via putty to server and error is "cannot open /dev/sda     cannot open /dev/sdb" Whats happening?
<Abracadabra> good morning everyone
<zaggynl> morning
<Teisei> Good mornig Abracadabra
<dayo> mib: try to copy something that is larger than 1KB
<mib> hmm.same problem
<dayo> mib: is it possible for u to reformat the external to fat32 or even ext3?
 * lllama installs cron and sees whether that makes a difference....
<maodun> is there a way for me to specify in which workspace i would like to open a new application, via the command line?
<greenfuji> any idea why fdisk -l would not report
<dayo> brb
<prahal_> hi is rsync on gvfs mounts fixed in latest gvfs/gio/fuse ?
<prahal_> I find it weird is it so difficult to find this piece of information . The problem is old
<vigo> Is there a cache manager, like a dns flush? Or is that another terminal thing I need to learn?
<prahal_> vigo, as far as I recall if you have not installed a dedicated software (nscd or such) there is no such thing as a dns cache enabled by default on linux
<vigo> Thank you
<dayo> mib: u still there?
<Gauntlet> Hey guys. How would I go about setting up my wireless network in ubuntu? How do I install the drivers for the network card etc.
<vigo> I am still re-learning , I thank you kindly for the help, have a wonderful moment.
<Gauntlet> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<kavitha> anyone know abt audio streaming?
<Steff> Gauntlet, Hmm, most of the NIC works out of the box, but try System -> Administration - Hardware Drivers
<nbuntu> hey anyone active
<gordonjcp> nope, no-one at all
<kavitha> gandhii
<nbuntu> a recent update has resulted me booting into low graphics mode
<Steff> Gauntlet, If your wireless card works you can click on the screens at the right upper corner at enable wireless and the see the lists of wifis...
<Gauntlet> Steff, well lets pretend the drivers are installed for it and I should just be able to enter the details of the wifi network but it never connects to it
<nbuntu> i renabled the hardware drivers but no good
<ortsvorsteher> !details | nbuntu
<ubottu> nbuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | nbuntu
<ubottu> nbuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Steff> Gauntlet, Hmm. what does your ifconfig say?
<nbuntu> ubuntu ver 8.10, updated last night, xorg.conf is now blank, tried adding my widescreen resolution - but doesnt work
<Gauntlet> Steff unforunately I am running it on the same pc as this so I would have to restart and see
<EugenA> i have a problem, on our ubuntu-server time is always in the future (about 2 hours within some days)
<EugenA> what can i du?
<Steff> Gauntlet, okay,, try type this in terminal "lspci"
<ortsvorsteher> EugenA: may you have to set the right timezone
<Steff> and tell me, which NIC u have
<kavitha> Eugena: Ajust the date and time
<petski> EugenA: running the server on VMWare or simular?
<EugenA> no, real hardware
<kriyas> what is  use of  fc-cache command
<EugenA> i setup ntp server, but i'm not sure it is working right
<EugenA> if i make ntpdate europe.pool.ntp.org the time is set to current time
<EugenA> but in some days i have again current time + some hours
<kavitha> any problem using ntp? even i use ntp
<kriyas> anyone please
<EugenA> how do i make sure ntp is running?
<petski> kriyas, I don't know. Try 'man fc-cache'
<kriyas> ok petski
<kriyas> it say no manual entry
<EugenA> why there is no "status" option on /etc/init.d/ntp-server ????
<petski> EugenA, it's very common that if your server is running "virtual" that you have timing issues.
<petski> kriyas, http://www.xfree86.org/current/fc-cache.1.html
<EugenA> petski: it is real hardware, not virtual
<kavitha> after setting to ntp... restart network using /etc/init.d/networking restart
<EugenA> petski: should not ntp correct the time always???
<EugenA> what is ntp then for??
<petski> EugenA, you are right, but I always try to find the cause before looking for a solution :)
<scapor> Does anyone here know if disabling firewire (blacklisting modules ohci1394 and ieee1394) can save power consumption ?
<EugenA> petski: how do i check ntp is running and controlling time on the server? i set it up and restarted network. now what?
<petski> EugenA, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html can give you some clues
<raheem> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<petski> thanks raheen :)
<Rencx> hello how i can edit file as root?
<tonker^^> Hello
<raheem> sudo nano <filename> if you are in console
<Bitfish> just out of curiousity, who developes paste.ubuntu.com?
<raheem> or from desktop, ALT+F2, then, typ gksu gedit
<oCean_> EugenA: sometimes the difference between the hardwareclock (in a machine) and the time that should be set according to ntpserver is too large. That *might* have something to do with what you get?
<Rencx> raheem: i want edit in kino..
<raheem> gksu kino
<tonker^^> Can you please help? Is it possible to update to Ibex (I have the CD) from Heron without losing all my passwords and settings in Heron?
<raheem> the login is if u want to run a program with root prevlileges, then use gksu
<raheem> logic*
<EugenA> oCean_: not sure how ntp works. But manual ntpdate [server] works
<O__o> how to change the resolution of login screen?
<raheem> but, Rencx, why would u want to run kino as superuser, i wonder
<Rencx> raheem: i cant Trim video back, how to do it?
<kavitha> NTP is used to query the time server which we have set and adjust the clock according to the time value recieved from server
<raheem> Rencx: never used kino, but, i don't think it is a previledge issue
<dinesh372> how to use ececvp() function to create a new process
<Rencx> Does somone now how to Trim video in Kino?
<kavitha> EugenA: NTP is used to query the time server which we have set and adjust the clock according to the time value recieved from server
<nbuntu> im going nuts here
<raheem> Rencx: http://www.kinodv.org/docbook/ might be helpful
<nbuntu> someone please help - 8.10 - updated last night - xorg.conf is back to default - ati drivers enabled - but still stuck in low graphics mode - what do i do?
<raheem> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dinesh372> how to use ececvp() function to create a new process
<dinesh372> how to use ececvp() function to create a new process
<dinesh372> how to use ececvp() function to create a new process
<FloodBot1> dinesh372: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rencx> raheem: after trim must export?
<tonker^^> Can you please help? Is it possible to update to Ibex (I have the CD) from Heron without losing all my passwords and settings in Heron?
<EugenA> kavitha: so i have ntp server on my server and it sync the time with time-server, right?
<raheem> sorry Rencx, as I said earlier, i never used kino :(
<kavitha> ya
<ortsvorsteher> tonker^^:  i never loosed passwords and settings after upgrading to a newer version. may you have the same luck ;)
<raheem> EugenA: that is what it should do, if u configured it correctly & keep it running
<tonker^^> Thanks ortsvorsteher
<sky_> hi where i can get LAMP ?
<ortsvorsteher> np
<raheem> but, I did face some issues on CentOS 5.2 server .. I had to run ntpupdate, then it went smoothly
<sky_> is not in my repo :(
<dubious`> how do you get the names collum on xchat gnome?
<dubious`> lke in mirc
<raheem> sky_: you could've selected the server installation, that included all of it..
<raheem> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sky_> thank you :)
<oCean_> dubious`: View > Userlist ?
<sky_> raheem: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<dubious`> i guess its not an option to have it perminantly there
<doctorow> I have a System76 Darter with Intrepid. It has an Elantech touchpad and I'd like to disable tap-to-click on it. Any ideas?
<sky_> raheem: ok nothing
<oCean_> dubious`: ?
<sky_> raheem: i have it now :)
<dubious`> anyone know a way to get the ati 4850 working without video flicker?
<raheem> generally, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server should do it
<raheem> good luck with the configurations ;)
<tonker^^> Well ortsvorsteher, here I go!  :)
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<emmecenne> raga‎zzi mo il letore di memory card come faccio a farlo funzionare?
<ortsvorsteher> !it | emmecenne
<ubottu> emmecenne: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dubious`> there is no userlist under view
<oCean_> dubious`: ah, you're using gnome-xchat, not xchat
<Peek> giorno
<oCean_> dubious`: use xchat, and you'll have your userlist
<emmecenne> hi guys, my memory card reader doesn't work, how cn I do?
<lachlan> hey
<lachlan> could someone give em some help in how to rest gnome desktop i was customising and lost my network icons (well i clicked remove anyway lol)
<dubious`> k
<raheem> you can add it again, if u want, lachlan
<lachlan> how?
<raheem> but, to reset the gnome settings, u can delete the folder named .gnome2 in your home folder
<nbuntu> can someone help me troubleshoot graphics problems?
<lachlan> all the stuff on the right side like network wifi monitor
<prince_jammys> nbuntu: details ...
<raheem> right mouse click on it, select move, drag it to where u want it.. it should move with your mouse ;)
<ortsvorsteher> nbuntu: may you ask in #ati channel if no one here can help :)
<nbuntu> 8.10, ati x1600, update last night has left me stuck in safe graphics mode
<nbuntu> i've been fiddling round for hours
<AussieGuy> hi, ive installed the package build-essential/s, but when I try to configure wine it says "c compiler cannot output executables"
<`ph8> We're working on an open source project within the office and use Trac as a bug tracking system - we're looking for a way for our user base (of ~300) to discuss (in a discussion board style) proposed features from a list (each item in the list could link to the discussion board item) - linking to a trac 'ticket' seems like the wrong thing to do, but installing something like phpbb seems like too much bumpf for such a large operation - has anyone come across so
<kavitha> hi, how to configure smtp server?
<lachlan> i'll go with deleting the gnome folder or settings file how do i find it
<nbuntu> prince_jammys: any ideas?
<lachlan> raheem i found what you were talking about but it doesnt have the same network montor
<raheem> kavitha: http://my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/index.dml/tag/ubuntu%20smtp maybe
<ortsvorsteher> lachlan: it must be in your home
<CatJelly> hello everyone
<raheem> just delete ./Gnome2 folder
<nbuntu> ortsvorsteher: no answer
<raheem> log off & log in
<prince_jammys> nbuntu: no, sorry
<ortsvorsteher> nbuntu: in ati channel no answer?
<tiffanykindlol> hi room
<nbuntu> ortsvorsteher: yeah seems dead
<tiffanykindlol> hi room
<lachlan> i just cant find a folder called gnome anything in my home folder
<ortsvorsteher> nbuntu: may they are sleeping ;) please be patient, ask your question with details again here later.
<tiffanykindlol> hello
<prince_jammys> lachlan: set your file browser to "show hidden files"
<raheem> it is not gnome, it .gnome, it is hidden :)
<doctorow> I have a System76 Darter with Intrepid. It has an Elantech touchpad and I'd like to disable tap-to-click on it. Any ideas?
<tiffanykindlol> ;0
<raheem> .gnome2 precisely
<tiffanykindlol> :)
<tiffanykindlol> :(
<lachlan> ahh found it
<James_A> !libpulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpulse
<ortsvorsteher> !spam | tiffanykindlol
<ubottu> tiffanykindlol: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<lachlan> so delete that and reload gnome ?
<James_A> !libpulse0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libpulse0
<doctorow> !Attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rencx> how save Trimed video from Kino??
<lachlan> so what files do i delete from the folder?
<kavitha> raheem: thanx dats the one i wanted
<doctorow> !Attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<doctorow> I have a System76 Darter with Intrepid. It has an Elantech touchpad and I'd like to disable tap-to-click on it. Any ideas?
<CatJelly> I have a Dell Vostro 200 (Slim) and wanted to install ubuntu 8.10 on it, it gets to the first install screen and then goes black, any ideas?  I think it hates the ATI 2400 in there, its the one with a single output, any ideas?
<raheem> kavitha: no probs :)
<mati> how to do the trace in ubuntu ?
<mati> traceroute ?
<binarymutant> yes
<mati> that needs to be installed ? it's not there by default ?
<autodeath> sudo aptitude install traceroute
<binarymutant> mati, not sure if its there by default, try it in a terminal
<kavitha> mati : open a terminal and enter:
<kavitha> 1. sudo apt-get install traceroute (to install the packages you need)
<kavitha> 2. traceroute domain or IP
<kavitha> For further information enter man traceroute.
<autodeath> i think it's not there by defaut
<FloodBot1> kavitha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mati> kavitha: that's what i did..though there is something different by default
<Rencx> how save Trimed video from Kino??
<mati> kavitha: thanks
<balrog__> im getting an error message on startup regarding my zpool: "cannot import 'storage': pool already exists".  how do i stop this?
<doctorow> I have a System76 Darter with Intrepid. It has an Elantech touchpad and I'd like to disable tap-to-click on it. Any ideas?
<gerhard> hey, i have severel VOB files of in summa 7,5GB. now i wish to part them on two DVDs of 4,5GB: how do I do? I tried just to burn half of the files on one DVD and half on the other but this wonÄt work for my DVD player...
<kavitha> ok
<binarymutant> doctorow, not a specific but it would be an option in /etc/xorg.conf
<O__o> do you guys having screen tearing problem while playing avi file?
<kavitha> traceroute "IP address of hostname"
<raheem> doctorow: can't you disable it in the Advanced > Preferences > Mouse settings ?
<Rencx> where is kino installed directory.. ? i fink i save there a big file :D
<Rencx> think*
<spring_morning> sound was working fine yesterday...it's not now...the volume control icon at the top next to the date says no volume control gstreamer plugins found and or devices... ? what's going on?
<raheem> Rencx: all you files will be in /home/yourusername/
<doctorow> Raheem! You're a lifesaver -- thanks; that option didn't exist under Gutsy (the last version of Ubuntu I used before buying this system yesterday) and I didn't even think to look). Thanks a million!
<gerhard> no idea?
<mati> how  change a default gateway in linux? I want point traffic to loopback inteface
<gerhard> i dont want to buy such expensive 9,5GB dvd-rs
<binarymutant> mati, with the route command
<Rencx> raheem: ty find it :) 5.8GB
<roberto_> c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<prince_jammys> !ita | roberto_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita
<gerhard> un poco, roberto
<prince_jammys> !it | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mati> binarymutant: ifconfig route ?
<binarymutant> mati, just route
<mati> binarymutant: route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 and loopback ?
<tbd> hi
<roberto_> volevo ottenere delle informazioni sul mio sistema operativo .... help me
<prince_jammys> roberto_: /join #ubuntu-it
<kavitha> mati: cat /etc/sysconfig/network
<binarymutant> mati, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-setup-default-gateway-with-route-command/
<roberto_> grazie
<roberto_> grazie prince :)
<prince_jammys> roberto_: welcome
<O__o> guys, how to change the login screen resolution?
<kavitha> It will show something like this:
<kavitha> NETWORKING=yes
<kavitha> HOSTNAME=host.domain.com
<kavitha> GATEWAY=210.96.156.101
<FloodBot1> kavitha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kriyas> good byee:)
<kavitha> mati: or use :  route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<thot> Bonjour à tous
<thot> j'ai une petite question à propos des SUID
<thot> quel est son utilité sur un repertoire
<prince_jammys> !fr | thot
<ubottu> thot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kavitha> ok bye
<huda> good night all,,,
<tbd> is there anyone with KDE 4.2 running on a jaunty box that could help me, please?
<huda> oiii???
<Skfarek> hi, where can i add modprobe dm-mod in init.d to have LVM during startup?
<bazhang> tbd, #ubuntu+1 for that
<tbd> thx
<tbd> thx, bazhang
<erUSUL> Skfarek: on root file system ?
<tbd> already there ;)
<Skfarek> erUSUL: yeah, i have / in LVM (/boot outside) and it freezes during startup in the half
<Skfarek> i haven't used LVM during installation process, also i turned off a lot init.d in rc and now i can't find where it should but turn on
<erUSUL> Skfarek: for that you need to include it on the initrd... i though that this kind of set up worked out of the box...
<Skfarek> erUSUL: initrd?
<erUSUL> Skfarek: may you just need (after installing lvm tools and such) to sudo update-initramfs ??
<erUSUL> maybe*
<Skfarek> i can try
<Skfarek> hmm
<Skfarek> maybe i should turn on udev in init.d ;)
<erUSUL> Skfarek: if that fails add the module to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update again
<erUSUL> Skfarek: init.d is on the LVM if you can not mount it no matter what you tweak there it will have no effect :P
<Skfarek> right
<Skfarek> ;d
<LeL> hey all
<erUSUL> Skfarek: you need to tweak initrd via initramfs tools the initrd is on /boot/ and is loaded by grub
<LeL> how can i start gpm daemon at startup using root credenetials?
<Skfarek> i'm trying initramfs from chroot
<LeL> how can i start gpm daemon at startup using root credenetials while on user?
<Slart> Does anyone have bluetooth working with intrepid? I can't pair devices since I upgraded to intrepid, it worked fine in hardy
<Skfarek> ok nit initrd generated
<Skfarek> restarting ;)
<__doc__> hi, anybody here has a device from 3dconnexion (space ball, navigator etc.)?
<LeL> how can i start gpm daemon at startup using root credenetials while without use interferring
<LeL> user*
<balrog__> is there a way to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7321.html  except send it to my gmail address?
<Slart> balrog__: you could install an mta and just forward all mail to root to a your gmail-address
<Skfarek> doesn't work
<LeL> how can i start gpm daemon at startup using root credenetials without any user interferring?
<Slart> balrog__: I can't help you with configuring the mta though.. haven't done that in a while
<Skfarek> stops after this line
<Skfarek> [   14.927677] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<Slart> !boot | LeL
<ubottu> LeL: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LeL> thanks mate
<Slart> !session | LeL
<ubottu> LeL: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Skfarek> the funny thing is, that if i turn on my old hdd (connected via usb) then it go with the old hdd then
<fasta> Are there tools to batch convert svg to png?
<Slart> fasta: tried imagemagick?
<fasta> Slart: not yet
<Slart> fasta: don't know if it does svg though.. check ghostscript if imagemagick can't do it
<fasta> Slart: it can.
<balrog__> Slart: is this how you would do it, except use root instead of smarthost on step 1?
<LeL> slackd00d: the problem is that there's no /etc/rc.d/rc.local in ubuntu... so i don't know where to put the init line
<LeL> alrt: the problem is that there's no /etc/rc.d/rc.local in ubuntu... so i don't know where to put the init line
<LeL> err it's for slart
<erUSUL> Skfarek: well i'm afraid i can not continue debugging... it is out of my knowledge...
<Slart> balrog__: huh? smarthost?
<erUSUL> LeL: /etc/rc.local
<Skfarek> erUSUL: ;-)
<erUSUL> LeL: but gpm should have its own init script in /etc/init.d/ ; shoudn't it ?
<Slart> LeL: there is a /etc/rc.local
<Ethos> how can I search for a certain folder on ubuntu server?
<Shock> Ethos: man find
<Slart> Ethos: locate or find
<shankhs> Ethos: grep
<balrog__> Slart: ack, sorry, didnt send you the link.  here, parse this: http://www.manu-j.com/blog/wordpress-exim4-ubuntu-gmail-smtp/75/   so i would just replace smarthost with root on step 1?
<spring_morning> hi...my sound was working fine yesterday. i shut my computer down, turned it back on this morning...and now my sound doesnt work... the volume control says 'no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found' i have user access to sounds...so it's not that... any ideas? it was totally fine yesterday
<Ethos> thanks
<Skfarek> erUSUL: i think i figured out what happen
<Skfarek> let me try to test it
<Skfarek> ;)
<DamienCassou> hi
<sekyourbox> The "page" command is used to change how linux uses the page file?  Hard to lookup page in google...
<Slart> balrog__: as I said.. I can't help you configure the mta.. ask the channel
<DamienCassou> I can't type an î (circumflex i) on intrepid. Can somebody help me?
<sekyourbox> press up i
<Shock> DamienCassou: you just typed it :)
<DamienCassou> Shock: it's not on the same computer :-)
<sekyourbox> just pulled that outa my...
<DamienCassou> sekyourbox: I tried pressing both up arrow and i at the same time without success
<spring_morning> hi...my sound was working fine yesterday. i shut my computer down, turned it back on this morning...and now my sound doesnt work... the volume control says 'no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found' i have user access to sounds...so it's not that... any ideas? it was fine yesterday
<sekyourbox> I made it up, sorry... Bad joke, but worth a try
<DamienCassou> on hardy, I used Alt+^ and i and it worked
<Ethos> anyone setup mrtg before?
<Ethos> mines being a pain in the ass
<Ethos> won't install the files into var/www/mrtg
<Mud|afk> me Ethos
<Shock> DamienCassou: you use gnome?
<DamienCassou> Shock: yes
<sekyourbox> "page" command anyone?
<Steff> Ethos, tried this guide? http://www.crucialp.com/resources/tutorials/network-configuration/howto-tutorial-mrtg-graph-setup-router-switch-snmp.php
<DamienCassou> Shock: I could switch to kde with no regret if you think it will work better
<puneeth> anybody using flock?
<jarco> what is good vidio editing software on kubuntu/ubuntu? It needs to be able to put music tracks under the video and to make text go on and off screen. (like the many blue youtube text thingies :d)
<therootest> can someone help me with compiz fusion on Kubuntu?
<Shock> DamienCassou: what keyboard layout do you have?
<jarco> therootest, whats ur problem?
<Shock> therootest: what do you need help with?
<m_tadeu> hi all
<puneeth> is anyone using flock around here (webbrowser)
<m_tadeu> is there an application that can log from 2 serial ports for the same file?
<puneeth> !flock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock
<DamienCassou> Shock: USE International (AltGr dead keys)
<ned> how do i find out what daemon is bound to a specific port? it has something to do with lsof i think
<Ethos> hmm, that that work on ubuntu Steff?
<therootest> jarco, Shock i want to install that cube effect. I think i have compiz installed, but in compiz manager there is no options/plugins/effects at all.
<mchelen> !offtopic | puneeth
<ubottu> puneeth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DamienCassou> Shock: do you mind a private discussion?
<jarco> ah
<jarco> wait
<ned> also how do i found out which path originally executed a binary?
<puneeth> ahh peeps i need help itself
<jarco> therootest, u have compiz selected in ur seession?
<Shock> DamienCassou: white here, it might help others also
<therootest> jarco: how can i see it?
<puneeth> flash unavailable in flock
<puneeth> how can i install?
<DamienCassou> Shock: ok
<mchelen> puneeth, ok, have you installed flash?
<jarco> therootest, system settings > advanced > session management (mine is in other language so could be different)
<shams> !tvtuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtuner
<Steff> Ethos, sorry mate - http://gizeh.wordpress.com/2008/10/19/how-to-install-and-configure-mrtg-in-ubuntu/
<shams> !tv_tuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv_tuner
<puneeth> mchelen; yes, from the repos adobe-flashplugin
<Hikeractive> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Shock> ned: try "ps axl"
<puneeth> but no use
<mchelen> puneeth, does it work okay in firefox?
<erUSUL> ned: lsof -i :portnumber
<therootest> jarco: there is no such thing in there as session manager. is there any command prompt for this?
<puneeth> mchelen; yes, perfectly fine in firefox
<jarco> ccsm
<jarco> ohw
<jarco> sorry :d
<jarco> mm perhaps just sessions... Mine is in dutch :p
<DamienCassou> Shock: I use USA International (AltGr dead keys), but I tried several others. I also tried to change the keyboard model to 'macbook/macbook pro (intl)' but I get an error. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/322686
<ned> erUSUL, thanks :)
<puneeth> !flock web browser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nbuntu> any graphics gurus that can help me troubleshoot my problems?
<therootest> jarco: no... theres nothing session-thing in there.
<jarco> therootest, u are on the advanced tab right?
<thrash> does ubuntu have a ssh deamon installed and running?
<spring_morning> ok...so i did 'aplay -l' and it doesnt recognize my sound card.... 'lspci -v' in fact does recognize it, but says access restricted..my sound isn't working...i  went to system>admin/users and groups, and i have it set to allow myself audio.... any ideas?
 * nbuntu stares blankly at his low-graphics ubuntu setup
<therootest> jarco: there is no advanced tab in my k-menu
<Ethos> thanks Steff  :))
<Steff> Ethos, no problem ;)
<jarco> therootest, go to System settings first ( the control panel thing)
<nbuntu> maybe someone can link me to guide how to fix graphics problems
<therootest> jarco: ok, i did :)
<erUSUL> thrash: you have to install it
<jarco> therootest, u found it now ?
<Hikeractive> puneeth, are you lacking flash in flock? if so, you'll have to link the plugin from firefox to flock.
<erUSUL> !sshd | thrash
<ubottu> thrash: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<therootest> jarco: no. it seems there is no session manager.
<jarco> therootest, u are on the advanced tab right?
<jarco> :p
<puneeth> Hikeractive; please tell me how to do that
<CatJelly> I have a Dell Vostro 200 (Slim) and wanted to install ubuntu 8.10 on it, it gets to the first install screen, I select 'Install Ubuntu' and then goes black, any ideas?  I think it hates the ATI 2400 in there, its the one with a single output, any ideas?
<sekyourbox> Does anyone know if pager is installed by default in ubuntu... And should it be a running process?
<mchelen> puneeth, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* /opt/flock/plugins
<jarco> therootest, it can have another name like it. ( i am using a dutch version here)
<therootest> jarco: ehm... duh! well now i am in advanced tab.
<spring_morning> ok...so i did 'aplay -l' and it doesnt recognize my sound card.... 'lspci -v' in fact does recognize it, but says access restricted..my sound isn't working...i  went to system>admin/users and groups, and i have it set to allow myself audio.... any ideas? it worked fine yesterday...im not sure whats going on
<therootest> jarco: i found it :) it has all the running programms.
<jarco> :D
<jarco> therootest, down at the bottem u will find windows manager select compiz
<jarco> window*
<puneeth> mchelen; i got a error which reads "[sudo] password for puneeth:
<puneeth> ln: target `/opt/flock/plugins' is not a directory
<puneeth> "
<mchelen> puneeth, can you tell what the flock plugin path is?
<therootest> jarco: no such thing down at the botton :(
<jarco> therootest, that means ur in the wrong windows, Wait  i look it up in english :p
<spring_morning> brb
<Hikeractive> ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* /opt/flock./plugins/ should work if it's in opt
<puneeth> all i know is, i installed flock using a .deb file
<Shock> DamienCassou: sorry, i tried everything i could think of but it didn't work
<DamienCassou> Shock: could you please confirm on the bug report then?
<Hikeractive> puneeth, from the command line, whereis flock
<Hikeractive> puneeth, can you tell where it's installed?
<puneeth> mchelen; path is flock: /usr/bin/flock /usr/share/flock /usr/share/man/man1/flock.1.gz
<jim_p> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jim_p> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Hikeractive> puneeth, where did you get the deb?
<jarco> anyone know the kubuntu equivalent for alacarte?
<jarco> therootest, sorry still looking for it :p
<therootest> jarco: ty very much.
<puneeth> Hikeractive; got it from www.getdeb.net
<Pirate_Hunter> what is so interesting about flock i just did a search on it but the features seem the sam
<fxcp> anyone here familiar with xvesa? how to disable ctrl+alt+backspace (something comparable to DontVTSwitch) in x.org?
<Hikeractive> puneeth, do you have a /usr/lib/flock/?
<J-_> Does the Intel Dual Core E2140 CPU and Intel Accelorator 950 work well with Ubuntu, at least for a desktop, and/or server?
<mchelen> puneeth, look for a lib or plugins subdirectory
<sekyourbox> fxcp, keyboard shortcut settings
<Hikeractive> puneeth, if it's there, this will be easy
<Pirate_Hunter> nvm just went to the site integration with myspace blah blah blah and that is what wins ppl over lol
<puneeth> the directory doesnt exist!
<puneeth> Hikeractive; it doesnt exist
<Hikeractive> puneeth, give me a sec please.
<Shock> DamienCassou:
<fxcp> sekyourbox: which keyboard shortcut settings?
<tapwag> J-_: I have an Atom based PC and afaik it has the intel gma 950. Works very well
<Shock> DamienCassou: hey, i got it to work
<DamienCassou> Shock: I'm listening
<Shock> DamienCassou: run "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout us -variant altgr-intl" in a terminal
<puneeth> Hikeractive; ok
<Shock> DamienCassou: then press AltGr-6, release, press "i"
<Shock> DamienCassou: îîîî ;)
<sekyourbox> fxcp, this is running in terminal, right?
<Shock> DamienCassou: let me know if it works for you also
<sekyourbox> fxcp, edit>> keyboard shortcuts...
<DamienCassou> Shock: it works, thank you :-). It is a bit different than what I had in hardy
<therootest> jarco: the problem may be that i have ubuntu 8.0.4 and not 8.10?
<spring_morning> ok..i checked my user permissions...everything is checked.. aplay -l doesnt recognize my sound card... BUT lspci -i does...it says 'access restricted' under it..why would it say that?
<Shock> DamienCassou: glad I could help
<jarco> idd
<jarco> therootest, i just found that out :d
<erUSUL> spring_morning: maybe you disabled it on Bios set up ??
<DamienCassou> Shock: should I add that to a session script?
<therootest> jarco: lol
<erUSUL> spring_morning: i mean is onboard audio ?
<therootest> jarco: is there such thing as cube in 8.0.4?
<sekyourbox> ubuntu 8.04 support and i7 based box?
<jarco> therootest, anyhow u will need to find that and then select compiz over your current
<Hikeractive> puneeth, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/* /usr/share/flock/plugins/
<fxcp> sekyourbox: you mean xvesa? xvesa is the lightweight x.org. didnt even find any config files for it.
<Shock> DamienCassou: no, i just made you run that command to make sure the proper layout was selected :)
<jarco> and yes therootest i have seen it on 8.04
<spring_morning> erUSUL:  it's a soundblaster...so i dont think its onboard (sorry im new to this all)
<Shock> DamienCassou: in case you had something else selected and didn't realise it
<jarco> damn kde 3.5:p
<therootest> jarco: isnt there an command to select compiz over the current?
<Shock> DamienCassou: for all intents and purposes it should work out of the box if you have selected the proper layout in the gnome interface
<jarco> therootest, i would not know that sorry
<Hikeractive> puneeth, make sure to restart flock
<WinterWeaver> Is there a browser cache on a linux server, and how can I clear it?
<Shock> DamienCassou: as long as you press the right key combo
<erUSUL> spring_morning: then my theory does not apply ...
<J-_> tapwag: Nice. That's good to hear. I think once I get a new hard drive(current one is failing vista says) I'm going to turn the dual core machine into a LAMP server. Once that is accomplished I'm going to also create some local repositories. Not sure if the Intel Dual Core based server has WOL or not.
<J-_> would be nice
<DamienCassou> Shock: the key combo changed between hardy and intrepid it seems
<therootest> jarco: thank you very much :)
<spring_morning> hmmmmm
<Shock> DamienCassou: might be the case
<fxcp> sekyourbox: you mean xmodmap`
<fxcp> ?
<erUSUL> WinterWeaver: if you use a browser there is and is in ~/.mozilla/ of each user and you clear it from  firefox
<therootest> does anyone know how to install compiz on ubuntu 8.0.4?
<jarco> therootest, try this http://www.johs.nu/node/20
<YankDownUnder> therootest, apt-get install compiz
<sekyourbox> fxcp, sorry I dont know anything bout that
<puneeth> Hikeractive; thanks its working
<spring_morning> it is very strange. it's bugging me. i dont understand why aplay doesnt recognize it, lspci does but says access restricted, and im not getting any sound
<therootest> YankDownUnder: i did. now, how i make it work over the current?
<spring_morning> and it all worked fine yesterday...i havent installed anything new... its trippy
<erUSUL> therootest: it comes installed by default; you anly have to enable it in System>Preferences>Appearance|Effects Tab
<YankDownUnder> therootest, ALT-F2 => compiz --replace
<Hikeractive> puneeth, you're welcome :)
<WinterWeaver> erUSUL just found out from the person I'm helping, its a server hosting a site... they uploaded a new site, and it's not updating.
<erUSUL> WinterWeaver: so you refering to apache the server... i'm not really versed about apache... have they tried to restart apache ?
<therootest> YankDownUnder: the prompt says that compiz --replace couldnt be executed.
<spring_morning> anyone else? im sure it's something very simple that I'm missing here
<therootest> erUSUL: there is no such menu in kubuntu 8.0.4?
<YankDownUnder> therootest, Then it's not properly installed...
<WinterWeaver> erUSUL that's what I'm trying to get him to do now...
<erUSUL> therootest: well i'm talking about plain ubuntu ask in #kubuntu
<therootest> thanks, guys! :)
<DamienCassou> Shock: thank you very much for you help
<Shock> DamienCassou: you're most welcome
<balrog__> is there an easy way to replace a config file in /etc with the default one?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to limit ls -lt to, say, 10 responses
<jarco> what is good vidio editing software on kubuntu/ubuntu? It needs to be able to put music tracks under the video and to make text go on and off screen. (like the many blue youtube text thingies :d)
<spring_morning> ok..i checked my user permissions...everything is checked.. aplay -l doesnt recognize my sound card... BUT lspci -i does...it says 'access restricted' under it..why would it say that?
<greenfuji> can you use gftp to move files rather then copy them?
<spring_morning> excuse me, *lspci -v
<spring_morning> 'access denied' ? im not sure why it says that or how to edit it
<mchelen> greenfuji, probably in the options somewhere
<yango1> hi there fresh meat here need help setting up suspend mode on my msi laptop
<JamesA_> !sudo | spring_morning
<ubottu> spring_morning: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<greenfuji> mchelen: I would have thought so but cannot find anything. Could be down to unusual naming but no option looks like it changes copy to move. Is gftp one of the better ftp programs or is there something else?
<henkpoley> Joy, updated my MythTV system, now it does't load audio drivers for my MCP51 based motherboard
<mchelen> greenfuji, gftp is pretty good, it should be in there, you can try kftpgrabber or filezilla, also the command line ftp has move option
<oCean_> bonhoffer: there are lots of options to adjust the output. For example, pipe your ls command throug less, tail or head  ("ls -alt | less" or "ls -alt | tail -10")
<filmore> I have two versions of a library on my system. One in /usr/lib and another in /usr/local/lib   another library is improperly linked to the /usr/lib version. I want it linked to the /usr/local/lib version... is there a way to force that?
<perlmonkey> hi guys, slightly off-topic but need some help
<perlmonkey> I have a disk (Maxtor 160GB root) throwing up disk errors regularly.. before I bin as a faulty drive I wanted to make sure my setup is not causing it.. I have 2 SATA drives in the system, both are showing as masters on channels 1 and 2 respectively.. the other is 320GB.. 1) does it matter they are both showing as master..  2) does it matter which channel they are on?
<perlmonkey> incidently, the 320GB is mounted as /home
<jarco> what is good vidio editing software on kubuntu/ubuntu? It needs to be able to put music tracks under the video and to make text go on and off screen. (like the many blue youtube text thingies :d)
<mchelen> greenfuji, well, im not able to find it in gftp or kftpgrabber so far, its also called delete after copy
<filmore> perlmonkey: you could boot from a livecd with only one hard drive plugged in at a time. That would eliminate the "is two masters making it crazy" question.
<filmore> perlmonkey: and test the sanity of the harddrives that way
<mchelen> perlmonkey, that sounds fine, you could pull the good drive, put the suspect drive in its place, and check if its still causing errors
<mchelen> the causes are 1) hard drive 2) controller card / channel 3) bad cable 4) bad / dying power supply
<perlmonkey> phew
<perlmonkey> so it could be a number of factors
<perlmonkey> or any one of them
<perlmonkey> the motherboard and PSU are brand new I built the system myself
<mchelen> jarco, try kino, jahshaka, or just search the applications add/remove for video editor
<jarco> ok mchelen
<berenge> bbb
<mchelen> perlmonkey, there is always a chance, depends on exact errors
<perlmonkey> the Maxtor hard drive was ex-stock and came with 3 months warranty only, but was new and unused
<perlmonkey> I can give you an example of some errors
<greenfuji> mchelen: at least you confirmed Im not nuts in not seeing the option in gftp. Looks like it is copy accross then delete manually. either that or comand line
<mchelen> perlmonkey, you can check system monitors for power supply voltage, cpu temp, that kind of thing
<mchelen> greenfuji, you could use a normal file copy operation with the curlftpfs fuse module
<mchelen> greenfuji, or just mount the ftp in nautilus
<perlmonkey> actually i can't, heh typical it hasn't done it today yet..hardly a day goes by it doesn't throw up errors and at least once a week it completely locks up and often does not boot again until after many attempts
<mchelen> perlmonkey, look for any specific info about errors, and check all system monitors for something unusual
<mchelen> is that your system hd?
<perlmonkey> it seems to be a read access error at sector level and fsck always has to carry out massive repairs to filesystem
<tarelerulz> I broke Vista so I am install it again and I have Ubuntu on it too .  How do I fix grub/install it again so I can go back to dual booting.  Ubuntu sets up grub so nice for all that .
<perlmonkey> yes
<easyfit> hey, I'd like to add a script for mounting some drives over sshfs automatically whenever the network comes up, and unmount when it goes down, could someone tell me where I should put these scripts?
<mchelen> perlmonkey, id do a fresh install on the known good disk, and then perform tests on the suspect one
<perlmonkey> good idea
<perlmonkey> looks like I will have to be buy those new replacement drives I had planned to buy then anyway, as I have too much data on the 2nd drive
<Ethos> hi guys
<mchelen> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<perlmonkey> oh well at least i will know what the state of the suspect drive and if its ok i can offload it on ebay
<Ethos> I think i've setup mrtg properly but I can't see anything on the index properly
<mchelen> !dualboot | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: please see above
<Ethos> it shows now graphs and the links to the device html file isn't there
<Ethos> any ideas?
<uni4dfx> is there any way to manually install the latest nvidia drivers AND keep the restricted-modules ?
<tarelerulz> mchelen,  I have Ubuntu setting just like I want it .  Is there just way to have the install cd rewrite/install grub and not  whip the drive.
<mchelen> tarelerulz, sure, just reinstall grub
<howtoo> hello, I've got an Intel 82566DM-2 NIC, which has got a wrong MAC address after a BIOS update. it uses the 1000e driver. Somebody know if it's possible to rewrite the EEPROM with ethtool on such cards?
<Boohbah> howtoo: ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:80:48:BA:d1:20
<mchelen> tarelerulz, check out the section on restoring grub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows
<mariooliveira> hello i need to backup a 8gb dvd movie into 2 disks of 4gb. is there any  program i can use for it?
<mchelen> mariooliveira, do you want the disks to play on dvd players?
<mariooliveira> yes
<greenfuji> mchelen: thank you. mounted the drives through samba and using file browser
<howtoo> ifconfig does not write to EEPROM as far as I know
<tarelerulz> mchelen,  thanks a lot .  That is just what I am looking for .  It is people like you are what make Linux great.  people help people
<mariooliveira> mchelen,  8gb dvd are expensive  lol
<mchelen> mariooliveira, it might be easier to compress it a little for 1 disc
<mariooliveira> 5 or 10  4gb dvd cost the same as 1 8gb
<mariooliveira> mchelen,  does it plays on normal dvd players?
<mchelen> greenfuji, cool, nautilus can use ftp for gui, and if you want to use another standalone program, then the ftp fuse mount will work
<mariooliveira> mchelen,  or  how can i cut a dvd movie in half?
<greenfuji> mchelen: how can i test the security of my samba server and ftp server?
<balrog__> is there a way i can get thunderbird to display one inbox for multiple accounts?
<mchelen> tarelerulz, sure well you know someone has always run into that problem before, and it helps me to learn more too ;)
<mchelen> mariooliveira, thats my understanding, one is http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/ there might be others
<mariooliveira> mchelen,  thanks
<mchelen> mariooliveira, there might be some program with a split option, it sounds like that is more trouble than its worth though
<mchelen> greenfuji, security from what?
<greenfuji> mchelen: the server is connected to the internet via a gateway for its updates, and there is an ubuntu laptop and windows htpc that have access to files on it. I want to be sure no unwanted wireless users can join in or users over the net.
<mchelen> balrog__, maybe if they are pop: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Global_Inbox
<mchelen> greenfuji, you have to secure your wireless with encryption
<balrog__> mchelen: is it possible if they are imap?
<mchelen> balrog__, the closest thing might be http://kb.mozillazine.org/Saved_Search
<Viper111> wat is the best firewall u think is better so I can manage websites which to open which not and make clients in groups which to open which, and if we can use time limits
<tavi> hy
<tavi> vlc is on hardy proposed category ?
<tavi> or on hardy backports?
<mchelen> greenfuji, the gateway & firewall are most important for internet security, are you exposing the ftp or samba servers to outside traffic?
<ezerhoden> yesterday i had a kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-11-generic and today i see it is downloading the same linux-image. why is this?
<mchelen> tavi, which version of vlc?
<tavi> i have 086e
<tavi> and doesnt upgrade at all to the latest version
<tavi> so i think if hardy proposed and hardy backports isn't cheked do not work .....
<Viper111> wat is the best firewall u think is better so I can manage websites which to open which not and make clients in groups which to open which, and if we can use time limits
<tavi> ?
<tavi> anyone?
<therootest> i'm getting this message on startup: http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshootcp8.png
<therootest> can someone help me with it?
<mchelen> tavi, if you want version 0.9, you can upgrade to intrepid, or use a .deb or ppa
<tavi> forget itreprind
<tavi> i want to upgrade the vlc cause crashes wen i wanna see something
<mchelen> why not upgrade the distro
<perlmonkey> does disk cache have any real significant impact on disk performance? like 8mb v 16mb?
<aprilhare> gksudo better
<mchelen> perlmonkey, yes, although it depends on usage
<tavi> cause take time and i do not want
<filmore> perlmonkey: depends on what you're doing. I don't think you'll see much of a difference in 8 vs 16 though
<mchelen> rpm and seek time are also important
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  from the reviews/benchmarks ive seen.. it depends.. and for most cases..  once ya get above a set point. it dont matter much
<mchelen> yeah its not the most important thing
<tavi> well for me is
<ZeroA4> tavi, but it is not normal for vlc to crash... the 0.8 version did work well, maybe you can fix it removing and reinstalling the same version
<mchelen> tavi, well it saves you time with vlc, because getting 0.9+ working in 8.04 is a hassle
<mchelen> yeah thats true too
<filmore> perlmonkey: unless this is for a professional server... then I'd dig deeper to see which one's best for the application
<tavi> great....
<mchelen> try deleting ~/.vlc
<tavi> maibe try uninstall from synaptic
<mchelen> or reinstall it, thats easy
<henkpoley> Yay, apparently my fiddling with the restricted modules package lead to un-updated general modules, "update manager" fetched those anew, sound works again :-)
<Ranakah> my box freezing    when i use compiz effect.. anybody know why? i use radeon 1950 AGP, Athlon XP barton, and ubuntu untrepid
<n0gear> .
<henkpoley> Ranakah: You better ask in AMD/ATI forums / channel
<n0gear> how do i get rid of these join/system messages
<n0gear> in irssi
<Dr_willis> n0gear,  i would suggest a read of the IRSSI docs/Faq/homepage.. it covers that exact question .:)  you use the /ignore command some how
<Ranakah> henkpoley i think is something wrong with a compiz or ubuntu updates.. cause compiz work since oktober 2008.. and then i get some updates and box freezes if i use compiz
<Dr_willis> n0gear,  and i always get  it backwards when i try to use it.
<henkpoley> n0gear: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<arthurmaciel> hi there. how can I install skype for ubuntu?
<Vonoff> hi, i got a nice theme for gnome and it also includes the usplash thingy. is there a config tool for the splash screen in ubuntu? (when booting the box or shutting it down)
<Dr_willis> !skype | arthurmaciel
<ubottu> arthurmaciel: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<eeddii> Does anybody know where the information about the login screens is stored? After installing a new login screen it stucks before it appears...
<arthurmaciel> Dr_willis: thanks. do you use another software for this that works pretty well with skype on the other end?
<Dr_willis> arthurmaciel,   I just use skype. Im not sure there are any alternative clients to it
<Fushuing> which package is used for the 'mail' command?
<razorx> i have a problem, someone up for it?
<Mulvane_> Can anyone see what is wrong with this config  http://tinyurl.com/bqflr  ??
<binarymutant> yah its spam
<gordonjcp> Mulvane_: that's a bit impolite
<Slart> Fushuing: try to run "mail" in a terminal
<gordonjcp> !ops | Mulvane_
<ubottu> Mulvane_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<remoteCTR1> what was the command to read out the ubuntu version, please?
<remoteCTR1> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<henkpoley> lsb_version -a ?
<henkpoley> almost :-P
<jrib> gordonjcp: thanks
<Slart> remoteCTR1: lsb_release -a | espeak... drop the espeak part if you don't want it read out =)
<gordonjcp> jrib: nw
<remoteCTR1> Slart: thanx man:)
<remoteCTR1> can i somehow apt-get install on specific package, ie. update-motd from intrepid?
<Slart> remoteCTR1: you're welcome
<gordonjcp> remoteCTR1: you mean install a specific package from another version of Ubuntu?
<Slart> remoteCTR1: that depends on what dependencies that particular package has.. you can force install it but it probably won't work.. the dependencies aren't just there to annoy you (at least I don't think they are)
<remoteCTR1> gordonjcp: aye, guess i need apt-pinning for that?
<therootest> how can i upgrade from kubuntu 8.0.4 to 8.10?
<arthurmaciel> I'm trying to update to ubuntu 8.10, but my /boot partition has only 50mb and it needs at least 65mb. How can I do it?
<Slart> !upgrade | therootest
<ubottu> therootest: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<remoteCTR1> Slart: i dont think it has many dependencies... mut maybe i should just dl the package from packages.ubuntu.com and have a try...
<gordonjcp> remoteCTR1: yah
<Ethos> 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg --logging /var/log/mrtg.log
<remoteCTR1> arthurmaciel: have a löook at gparted
<henkpoley> Now also fixed my "two mythwelcome and mythfronted are started" problem, now see if I can fix those HAL / network-manager error messages that have been bugging me since a year or so.
<arthurmaciel> can I resize flawlessly another partition to create free space?
<Slart> remoteCTR1: sure.. if you just double click on it or open it in gdebi it will tell you if the dependencies are met
<Ethos> anyone see anything wrong with that for crontab?
<arthurmaciel> remoteCTR1: my laptop does not have cdrom
<jrib> Ethos: not really, but you should read about the */5 syntax in 'man 5 crontab'
<Slart> Ethos: use */5 instead of that huuuuuuge minute setting
<remoteCTR1> Slart: gordonjcp: thanks guys i think i got it from here:)
<remoteCTR1> arthurmaciel: err ok? what would you need one for?
<Slart> Ethos: apart from that it looks ok from what I can see
<Ethos> ok, thanks
<Borbus> Hi, I made a bootable USB stick with the tool, it just has a file called casper-rw for the persistent part, can I just delete this and make a casper-rw partition instead?
<n0gear> exit
<Slart> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.39-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<eeddii> Does anybody know where the information about the login screens is stored? After installing a new login screen it stucks before it appears...
<Ethos> do I still need the *** in there?
<Slart> Ethos: you still need the other stars.. yes
<Ethos> or cna I
<Ethos> */5 env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/mrtg.cfg --logging /var/log/mrtg.log
<jrib> Ethos: yes
<Ethos> ah ok, thanks
<Ethos> :)
<FloodBot1> Ethos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ethos> erk <£
<doctorow> I have a laptop running Intrepid. I want to connect it to an external VGA display, but I want the internal display to be dark, and for only the external display to run (e.g., I neither want it to be mirrored nor two-headed). Is there a way to do this?
<Slart> doctorow: there should be.. I can do it on my laptop..
<CatJelly> I have a Dell Vostro 200 (Slim) and wanted to install ubuntu 8.10 on it, it gets to the first install screen, I select 'Install Ubuntu' and then goes black, any ideas?  I think it hates the ATI 2400 in there, its the one with a single output, any ideas?
<Slart> doctorow: I think I use some kind of screen resolution setup tool to do it
<Slart> doctorow: I still have hardy on my laptop though..
<arthurmaciel> remoteCTR1: for booting gparted.
<remoteCTR1> Slart:  ok i installed it with dpkg -i (i'm on ssh on one of our servers) and no errors so far, so i guess it worked (dependencies n stuff) right?
<doctorow> Slart, under System->Preferences->Screen Resolution, I can mirror the displays or span them, but not deactivate one of them.
<remoteCTR1> arthurmaciel: umm gparted is basically nothing that you boot
<remoteCTR1> you do that while linux is running
<henkpoley> CatJelly: At the "first bootscreen" try the F1-F8(?) keys to see what cheatcodes there are, try plain VGA mode
<Slart> remoteCTR1: yup, that's a reasonable assumption
<doctorow> OK, I'm going to try hupping X11 -- thanks!
<Slart> doctorow: can't you set the external one to primary?
<CatJelly> henkpoley: thanks for that I'll try it
<remoteCTR1> Slart: hehe thanks, can btw recommen the package, tells you system load and number of logged in users when connecting via ssh
<Laeborg> http://pastebin.com/m2778d7d4 - everytime i use apt-get my system starts to setup virtualbox, how can i stop it from doing that?
<phaidros> how can I trigger the rebuild of nvidia modules? after kernel upgrade they are just gone (intrepid)
<Slart> remoteCTR1: noted... in case I ever get more than one user on my server =)
<Slart> Laeborg: removing the virtualbox package might do it
<Laeborg> how to ?
<remoteCTR1> Slart: hehe well we have two servers for mathematical calculation purposes, really makes sense there:)
<Slart> remoteCTR1: why not setup something like cactii.. you'll get shiny graphs and a nice webpage.. impresses phb's =)
<spring_morning> hey...me again..i purged and reinstalled my sound driver...i still have no sound and the volume control still says no volume control gstreamer plugins and or devices found.....aplay -l still says no sound card... lspci -v still recognizes it...what am i missing??
<sajuuk> hey guys how would I be able to find what BIOS and its details I have using linux stuff?  Or should I get all my details from the BIOS screen?
<remoteCTR1> Slart: i have read about that one, but i considered to be much too substantial...?
<shams> hi, how do i can know. which usb tv tuner works on linux?
<Slart> remoteCTR1: well.. you'll need a webserver.. and snmp.. but if you really want to you can put the webserver on another machine and just gather the data
<arthurmaciel> remoteCTR1: thanks. I must be confusing stuff. I'm already installing it. Anyway It seems the 50mb of my actual boot partition will be lost, right?
<remoteCTR1> arthurmaciel: nope, of course not!
<arthurmaciel> remoteCTR1: ok. thanks
<xyz> nick
<remoteCTR1> Slart: well webserver we have, thats not a problem, but as far as i recall that was quite an effort to set up
<arthurmaciel> remoteCTR1: ok, sorry. asking before reading is not a polite thing. I agree.
<remoteCTR1> Slart: installed it once at home to have a look at it, like a year ago but i guess i squeezed that outa my memory as it bothered me...:D
<Techman83> I'm looking for a bit of information regarding the way Ubuntu 8.10 handles Xorg now, In previous versions getting Dual Screen setup as 2 X Sessions, it was as simple as commenting out Xinerama, now with no config, even setting it to false gives me no joy
<remoteCTR1> arthurmaciel: ya, never mind, we are not that sever over here:)
<balrog__> how do i kill a zombie process through the command line?
<jrib> Techman83: wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<Techman83> jrib: thanks, I'll check it out
<techsuperfreak> remoteCTR1: check out update-motd
<harlemdavvey> guys how could i make my desktop panel transparent?
<Slart> remoteCTR1: well.. it isn't click and run.. you'll have to do some configuring..but it was just a suggestion.. it's your computers and your time.. you decide what to do with it
<Slart> balrog__: don't think you can
<techsuperfreak> remoteCTR1: I use it to give me the same info you are looking for when logging in vis SSH
<irnodefn> "yesterday i had a kernel upgrade to 2.6.27-11-generic and today i see it is downloading the same linux-image. why is this?" (c) ezerhoden
<Dr_willis> (c) ezerhoden ?
<ezerhoden> yes
<Slart> balrog__: they won't use any memory though.. and no processor time.. I think ghost would be a more appropriate word for it.. it doesn't want to eat brains =)
<Dr_willis> Copyrighting stuff? or am i confused again? heh
<spring_morning> i purged and reinstalled my sound driver...i still have no sound and the volume control still says no volume control gstreamer plugins and or devices found.....aplay -l still says no sound card... lspci -v still recognizes it...what am i missing?
<prometheus77> hi, how to remove font "Courier 10 Pitch" on intrepid? Firefox uses it instead of "monospace" and it looks very unreadable and ugly? On which package is this Courier font?
<harlemdavvey> what distro are you using? would you suggest me to use fedora instead of ubuntu?
<Slart> prometheus77: why not tell firefox to use monospace instead of courier then? sounds easier
<jrib> !ot | harlemdavvey
<ubottu> harlemdavvey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<henkpoley> A lot of people are reporting NetworkManager <WARN> messages on shutdown, is that supposed to be normal ?
<prometheus77> Slart: ive set up monospace in firefox but, it's not working, anyway this "Courier" font looks ugly everywhere so best for me is to remove package that contain it
<Slart> prometheus77: I don't think it has a package of it's own.. if you can find the font file you could symlink it to monospace instead.
<ezerhoden> so, has anyone else had the same thing happen? i had cheched uname and i was running the same kernel. this was the same revision.
<^arky^> can anyone help fix the screening blanking on a G45 chipset
<prometheus77> Slart: good idea, i will try , thanx
<Slart> prometheus77: locate couri.ttf might give you a location
<webterror> hello~~ i'm korean
<Fushuing> hello, I'm a british person
<webterror> i missed complie in Ubunt
<carpii> try /usr/share/fonts/truetype or something
<Slart> prometheus77: sorry.. "locate -r cour.*\.ttf" would be better.. there are variants
<ezerhoden> webterror: ever look into apt-build?
<Slart> Fushuing: no worries.. we won't hold it against you
<raheem> :)
<Fushuing> :P
<Seveas> Slart, speak for yourself :P
<Slart> Fushuing: oh.. better stay away from Seveas then =)
<cannonball> When kernel updates install, it leaves the old packages hanging around.  Being around rpms long enough, I know that it's generally a bad thing to update the kernel as opposed to installing it, so I have no qualms about that.  But after a while, when I have 7 or 8 kernels hanging around, what's the best/most generally accepted way of getting rid of the older ones?  So far, I've just been doing 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic', for e
<cannonball> xample.
<cannonball> Is there a better way or method?
<Slart> cannonball: that sounds ok to me.. it's what I do
<Slart> cannonball: you could use --purge to get rid of config files too
<voland> or you can manually delete them
<ezerhoden> isn't there some apt-get --autoclean or something
<Slart> voland: then I think you would still have kernel modules and stuff hanging around
<raheem> ezerhoden: i guess that's to clear the downloaded packages, which no longer required
<Seveas> ezerhoden, apt-get autoremove, but that is explicitely configured not to remove kernels
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning
<Slart> ezerhoden: apt-get autoremove will remove uneeded packages.. apt-get clean will delete downloaded packages
<Slart> good morning rainmanp7
<rainmanp7> hey I'm trying to get this Cmedia headset working :) but in linux do I have to um reboot when i change sound devices etc.. ?
<prometheus77> Slart: no ttf fonts like this, ive tried without ttf extension and there is some pcf fonts courXXX.pcf.gz. Are they used by firefox? Or firefox uses only ttf fonts?
<Slart> prometheus77: hmm.. are you really sure firefox is using the courier font then?
<Slart> prometheus77: it's not using some other replacement font?
<Techman83> Unfortunately wiki.ubuntu.com/X doesn't really give me much detail about 8.10
<remoteCTR1> Slart: hehe of course i do and thanks for the suggestion, always appreciate new ideas=)
<bottiger> I have a raid question. I'm building a ubuntu desktop machine with 5 200GB drives in a raid5 setup. But how do you know if a drive fails a some points?
<Techman83> I'm quite familiar with Dual screen setups, been running dual since 6.06. What i'm struggling to do is disable Xinerama on 8.10
<Slart> bottiger: you can set it up to send you an email
<remoteCTR1> techsuperfreak: yeah that was precisely what were talking about... unfortunately after installing the package it doesnt create the cron.d entries on itself...
<Slart> bottiger: or beep.. or you can check the logs.. or have it send an sms.. there are lots of options
<voland> Slart, geneus things are simple. I've removed old kernels and recived a half of Gig of free space :)
<^arky^> can anyone help fix the screening blanking on a G45 chipset
<techsuperfreak> remoteCTR1: that is the easy part, need an example?
<voland> Slart, thank you for advice
<Slart> voland: hehe.. free space is good =)
<Slart> voland: you're welcome
<m1r> Hello , ubuntu 8.04 64bit , firefox 3.0.5 , java applets dont start and prduce strange error: java.long.NoClassDefFoundError: netscape/javascript/JSObject.  any tips how to troubleshot this ?
<Jeena> Hi, is there a way to run a shellscript on login? I would like to run curl each time I login on my computer
<Slart> !session | Jeena
<ubottu> Jeena: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bottiger> Slart: alright. I've never worked with raid before (I just had a big data-loss on my desktop machine). Which application do you actually use to manage den raid? build/rebuild/alert/etc
<prometheus77> Slart: i have font issue with this site http://api.cakephp.org/view_source/helper/ . CSS for this site uses courier and monospace fonts for code area and on my firefox this text looks barely visible. The only courier in my systemis Courier 10 Pitch. (This is not my site)
<Jeena> I tried this but it does not work for some reason ubottu
<jpastore> is there a way to extend the time gpg-agent caches your key so it doesn't seem like I have to enter a password with every email that goes out?
<Slart> bottiger: mdadm I think.. at least that's what I used when I last managed a raid
<^arky^> anyone configured X4500HD screen  blanking issue
<voland> Slart, the thing is I always remove unused kernels manually, but I've forgot modules :)
<bottiger> Slart: thanks - I think I'kk can google the rest
<Slart> bottiger: but there are a gazillion howto's on setting up raid volumes on linux.. I think those are better sources than I am
<Slart> prometheus77: hang on.. let me set something up for comparison
<remoteCTR1> techsuperfreak: i am just copying this from intrepid machines to the hardy LTS servers, thanks tho;)
<prometheus77> Slart: ok
<techsuperfreak> remoteCTR1: NP
<Techman83> Seems most have trouble getting Xinerama enabled, i'm wanting to disable it
<Techman83> Having 2 x sessions is very handy for my job
<jrib> Techman83: wiki.ubuntu.com/X is mostly about 8.10
<LeL> im trying to create a script that installs gpm and edits rc.local, so the gpm package is being install using sudo -S but when it gets to the line editing.. i get permission denied
<Ced___> Hey, i have a _small_ problem.. I might have killed KDE or xServer a bit >_>
<Ced___> The windows no longer have borders, and i cant move them
<Ced___> Im using KDE 4.2, How do i fix this?
<LeL> type: emerald --replace ; compiz --replace
 * nenyalorien is a 24-year old Mac user seeking intelligent conversation coz most Filipino guys just want ... Eek. Missing Ubuntu as well, and I could not follow your convo's coz I'm no longer on Ubuntu. Sigh.
<Techman83> jrib: most except the MultiHead section, no real references to Xinerama
<jrib> Techman83: How are you trying to disable xinerama?
<Pici> !ot | nenyalorien
<ubottu> nenyalorien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nenyalorien> thanks ubottu. :D
<LeL> im trying to create a script that installs gpm and edits rc.local, so the gpm package is being installed using sudo -S but when it gets to the line editing.. i get permission denied, any ideas?
<jrib> LeL: show us the script on paste.ubuntu.com?
<LeL> sure
<Ced___> LeL: Im not using emerald or compiz, im on kubuntu >_>
<Ced___> So... How does one fix KDE?
<Techman83> jrib: before it was a case of commenting out the Xineram line, I have tried manually setting up the Xorg.conf and adding
<Techman83> Option "Xinerama" "false" to the server layout
<raheem> did try log out & log in ?
<raheem> @ Ced___
<jrib> Techman83: after adding that to the server layout, you restarted X and /var/log/Xorg.0.log still says it loaded xinerama?
<Ced___> raheem: Restart, relogin, restart Xserver, etc, didnt work
<Techman83> jrib: Correct, display was across both screen as opposed to 2 seperate
<LeL> ced__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111209/
<jrib> Techman83: erm, ServerFlags apparently is what you want to add it to?
<Techman83> I have tried that too
<raheem> i guess u have .kde (hidden directory) in the home directory .. delete it. log out, log in .. it will set ur kde settings to default
<rainmanp7> When you downlaod a pulseaudio etc... what ever how does one go about putting all this stuff togeather to make it work ? or a website would be great thanx :)
<Ced___> raheem: Thanks, will try.
<jrib> Techman83: the log explicitly stated that xinerama was being loaded?
<LeL> there' should be another a "." in there >> /etc/init.d/rc.local
<LeL> ignore the lack of .
<Techman83> I'll just have a read of the log
<LeL> i didn't copy and paste, i rewrote it
<Techman83> as I also had tried Option "Xinerama" "1" and  Option "Xinerama" "0"
<jrib> LeL: use « echo FOO| sudo tee -a FILE » instead of « sudo echo FOO >> FILE »
<Techman83> jrib: under server flags
<LeL> ok thanks mate, trying it out
<Techman83> jrib: (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know what I need to do to automagically have me /boot/grub/menu.lst updated with my new kernel and all the UUID's and params and the likes? Script perchance?
<Ced___> FFFFFFFF, Ok, raheem, it worked, for exactly 3.14 seconds. Now they disapeared again ._., what am i doing wrong?
<jrib> Techman83: yeah same thing here, but it recognizes the option in the log too
<Slart> prometheus77: ok.. try going to this site http://www.hisbest.se/courier.html
<ortsvorsteher> YankDownUnder: everytime you change kernel by update, menu.list will be updated
<YankDownUnder> ortsvorsteher, Er...was spose to I reckon - chose the wrong option after the update mate
<Slart> prometheus77: the first paragraph is regular text, the second paragraph is an image of that same text.. do they look the same?
<Techman83> jrib: i'll just give it a shot and see what the log says, should be Option "Xinerama" "0" to disable?
<prometheus77> Slart: no, text is smaller on image, i will try to adjust this
<jrib> Techman83: yeah, that's what it /should/ be afaict, but it seems to still load here.  See what happens though
<Slart> prometheus77: that might just be your dpi setting.. or some firefox setting
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get 5.1 from spdif, but I can only get stereo from "speaker-test -c 5".  Any ideas?
<LeL> jrib: should the line be like this? echo "/etc/init.d/gpm start" |sudo tee -a /tmp/gg >> /etc/init.d/rc.local ?
<jrib> LeL: no
<LeL> how would you write it?
<Techman83> jrib: Alrighty brb
<jrib> LeL: get rid of "/tmp/gg >> "
<spring_morning> hi.. i'm having problems with my sound card/ sound driver... it worked fine yesterday..but now ubuntu doesnt recognize the driver...i purged and reinstalled the driver, rebooted, but still no luck
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | spring_morning
<ubottu> spring_morning: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jpastore> is there a way to extend the time gpg-agent caches your key so it doesn't seem like I have to enter a password with every email that goes out?
<LeL> thanks alot mate :)
<ruben23> hi how to restart network on ubuntu
<jrib> LeL: wait
<JamesA_> !network | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<YankDownUnder> ruben23, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<LeL> im here mate
<jrib> LeL: I just read your script.  What's the point of it?
<LeL> just to install gpm and add it to rc.local in order to start the service on boot
<LeL> the daemon*
<JamesA_> !rc
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<jrib> LeL: you don't need to add it to rc.local.  gpm gets started automatically by default
<spring_morning> ortsvorsteher: it's not recognizing the driver so I can't actually select anything...
<JamesA_> !rc.local
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local
<LeL> ah really?
<LeL> ok mate good to know
<Slart> JamesA_: looking for that file? it's in /etc/rc.local
<jrib> LeL: find /etc/rc*  -name '*gpm'
<irnodefn> "I'm quite familiar with Dual screen setups, been running dual since 6.06. What i'm struggling to do is disable Xinerama on 8.10" (c) Techman83
<JamesA_> Not looking for it, slart. Looking for information about it.
<Ced___> Hey, my KDE install is fux'd, and i dont know how to fix it, i tried resetting the config, worked for 3.14 secs, then the menu bars disapeared again. Does anyone knwo what i might be doin wrong?
<Ced___> Im using KDE 4.1
<Slart> JamesA_: ah..I don't think it's ubuntu specific so there ought to be lots of info out there.. google didn't have anything good?
<YankDownUnder> Ced___, Have you tried renaming the ~/.kde dir?
<Techman83> jrib: I'll just have a read for the log, only got clone currently
<LeL> 1 sec
<JamesA_> That's my next step, Slart.
<Ced___> yankdownunder: Yes, i tried removing it, so the config resetted, it worked for 3 secs, then the menu bars disapeared again
<YankDownUnder> Ced___, Strange that - you might also want to blow out any temp crap in /tmp/ and /var/tmp relating to KDE matey
<rainmanp7> Thank you
<tomoyuki28jp> Updating to kernel 2.6.27-11 makes brightness control stop working.  How can I change the default kernel to boot?
<Ced___> yankdownunder: I'll try..
<Ced___> Yankdownunder: brb
<Slart> tomoyuki28jp: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst , there is a default setting in there
<Eniac123> pessoal estou com um problemas relacionados à wireless
<Eniac123> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Slart> !es | Eniac123
<ubottu> Eniac123: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jasonmichel> just joined, wondering what sop for requesting help on issue is on here?
<thebloggu> does someone knows if it is possible to workaround the adobe air's check for the DM/WM ? i'm trying to use some air's on openbox, but keep getting the error "WM not supported"
<tomoyuki28jp> Slart: thanks!
<spring_morning> id also mention im getting a 'function snd_ctl_open failed for default, no such file or dir' when i try to run  alsamixer
<Slart> jasonmichel: just ask
<spring_morning> im at a total loss, i have no idea what's going on with the sound anymore
<jrib> Techman83: what card by the way?
<remoteCTR1> how do i find out if i have a 32 or 64 bit system running on a remote machine?
<jrib> remoteCTR1: uname -m
<Slart> jasonmichel: include as much info as you have.. versions.. what you've tried.. description of the problem etc etc
<siropio> who knows how to make my printer to printing only in greyscale?
<jasonmichel> i am having an issue with very slow inet on 8.10..just with firefox..internet works fine with the Vbox inet explorer...i've tried all the ipv6 stuff out there and nothing yet
<Slart> siropio: check linuxprinting.org, see if the driver support printing in colour
<siropio> thanks a lot
<Slart> jasonmichel: tried using another dns server?
<spring_morning> i'm on a fresh install of ubnuntu, too... sound worked fine for a day, then today it stopped working. it still recognizes my card but not the driver... i purged and reinstalled the sound driver, rebooted, same problem
<Slart> jasonmichel: or it's file transfers in firefox that is slow?
<YankDownUnder> jasonmichel, Have you tried tweaking the settings for the config of Firefox?
<bob123|afk> can you run ubuntu on a macbook?
<jasonmichel> i am using my company's dns and then the isp inet
<spring_morning> and alsaconf and alsamixer etc arent working, either. for alsaconf i get a command not found (im not sure if its just not in the path or what) and alsamixer gets an error and no such file or directory
<remoteCTR1> jrib: thanks
<jrib> bob123|afk: yes, help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<spring_morning> but it's definitely installed, likewise the modules
<LeL> jrib: thanks for your help mate, have a nice day
<bob123|afk> cool thank you :)
<jrib> LeL, bob123|afk: no problem
<Slart> jasonmichel: try using opendns.. http://www.opendns.com/ .. also make sure it isn't some kind of company policy to limit web traffic
<georgeaf> hey guys, i have a dialup connection and i turned off ubuntu's firewall, but still linphone and ekiga can't listen on 5060. I checked using web port scanners and a local nmap scan. No one can call me. Is there a solution ?
<spring_morning> any ideas? i'm at the sound troubleshooting page...ive done everything short of compiling from source
<jasonmichel> when i use my xp session in vbox..it works great on inet explorer....i'll manually try changing to open DNS and see..i'll get back...thanks
<jrib> georgeaf: checked your router's firewall?
<Ced___> yankdownunder: back, tried it, same result as before, it works for a couple secs, then the login completed sound is heard, then the bars disapear again.
<georgeaf> jrib: i said i have a dialup connection
<spring_morning> i take that back. i also havent tried using Opensound instead of ALSA... anyone have luck with OSS? I've never tried it
<EF_Codd> bunty broke. Me edit fstab and add partitty then boot-boot. bunty fully brokened.
<EF_Codd> Help?
<robin0800> s
<jrib> georgeaf: ubuntu has no firewall enabled by default, what did you do to turn it off?
<georgeaf> sudo ufw disable
<jasonmichel> ok..just looked..i am using opendns for my secondary DNS, and our internal DNS for primary
<jrib> georgeaf: what does 'sudo iptables -L' return?
<EF_Codd> bunty broke. Me edit fstab and add partitty then boot-boot. bunty fully brokened.
<ruben23> hi nayone tried installing openldap on ubuntu..
<ruben23>  hi anyone tried installing openldap on ubuntu..
<spring_morning> has anyone had similar problems? i.e. drivers not being recognized even after purging and reinstalling?
<georgeaf> jrib: it returns titles of lists but no list contents
<jrib> EF_Codd: your saying nonsense
<jrib> you're even
<calix> huhu
<EF_Codd> jrib it means what? Editing fstab would break on the mount point. bunty broke?
<thebloggu> does someone knows if it is possible to workaround the adobe air's check for the DM/WM ? i'm trying to use some air's on openbox, but keep getting the error "WM not supported"
<JamesA_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cannonball> spring_morning: you'll have more issues with OSS than you will with ALSA.
<Ced___> yankdownunder: back, tried it, same result as before, it works for a couple secs, then the login completed sound is heard, then the bars disapear again. (repeated if you overlooked it..)
<JamesA_> !virtualizer
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<spring_morning> cannonball: thanks. now just to figure out this alsa problem >_<
<YankDownUnder> Ced___, Strange that mate - have you tried in #kubuntu yet?
<cannonball> When I've had sound problems, it usually was because some sound daemon started up and was causing apps to try to use it instead of using ALSA (and the sound daemon wasn't working right).
 * YankDownUnder had issues with sound - found it was actually the wrong vid card driver...
<Ced___> yankdownunder: It seems that i have a firewall issue, if i try to join #kubuntu, it says net 470:  | [0] Ced___, [1] #kubuntu, [2] #ubuntu-proxy-users, [3] Forwarding to another channel
<bz0b> hey guys i've been trying my hardest to figure this out all damn night is there anyone here with a wifi card using 43xx chipset?
<cannonball> YankDownUnder: reminds me of old Windows 3.11 lockups that usually were a bad mouse driver.
<YankDownUnder> Ced___, Weird mate...
<EF_Codd> jrib you help? Change with "/dev/sdb1 /media/usb auto users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0" on the USB sticky. Then to booty boot boot. bunty broked
<YankDownUnder> cannonball, ERf...ditto with OS/2
<spring_morning> the thing is, the sound was entirely fine yesterday. everything was fine...today., i started the computer up..no sound..my sound driver isnt even being recognized.... so i reinstalled the driver...and its still not being recognized
<OsamaK> Hello, How can I download a package files [only] even if it's already installed. 'sudo apt-get install -d kubuntu-desktop' shows '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.' although I do have some files missed.
<georgeaf> bz0b: yeah me
<YankDownUnder> spring_morning, I'll assume you've just removed the driver completely and did a COLD boot?
<bz0b> I tried following as much guides as I can but i can figure anything out I am trying to use the  b43 module over the wl module and it wont work
<Ced___> yankdownunder: How can i reinstall KDE completely?
<bz0b> georgeaf, what mod do u use for ur wifi card? wl or b43?
<EF_Codd> jrib you help? Change with "/dev/sdb1 /media/usb auto users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0" on the USB sticky. Then to booty boot boot. bunty broked
<spring_morning> YankDownUnder: 'cold' boot? im not sure.... i purged and reinstalled the drivers and just rebooted, i didnt format or anything
<YankDownUnder> Ced___, I'd not even go there until you exhaust all possibilities mate
<georgeaf> bz0b: b43
<bz0b> georgeaf, HOW???
<Ced___> yankdownunder: i've been trying all morning now.
<YankDownUnder> spring_morning, cold boot meaning turn the machine completely off after you've removed the driver - let the system find it again, know what I mean?
<ari_stress> evening all :)
<georgeaf> bz0b: i'll get you a page, one sec
<bz0b> georgeaf, do u have a macbook as well? or what chipset exactly do u have
<spring_morning> YankDownUnder: in the case...ill see you in 2 minutes
<EF_Codd> YankDownUnder you help? Change with "/dev/sdb1 /media/usb auto users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0" on the USB sticky. Then to booty boot boot. bunty broked
<spring_morning> eh
<YankDownUnder> Ced___, Well, it's night here, so that's relative to one's geographic location...however, you CAN also ask in #mandriva (cuz yes, they are KDE based...)
<ruben23> hi how to find a file in ubuntu..?
<ruben23> can i use locate command..?
<bz0b> ruben23, slocate
<YankDownUnder> EF_Codd, Not sure I understand
<EF_Codd> YankDownUnder bunty broke. Me edit fstab and add partitty then boot-boot. bunty fully brokened.
<georgeaf> bz0b: well, it's an acer but with an intel 945
<YankDownUnder> ruben23, locate filename
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get 5.1 from spdif to my receiver, but I can only get stereo from "speaker-test -c 5".  Any ideas?
<bz0b> georgeaf, ok
<georgeaf> bz0b, did you extract the firmware ?
<EF_Codd> YankDownUnder you full cobber?
<ruben23> bz0b:slocate...?
<Ced___> yankdownunder: I'll try, thanks mate
<bz0b> georgeaf, i used b43-fwcutter
<YankDownUnder> EF_Codd, Not sure what ya mean
<bz0b> georgeaf, it downloaded some firmware and extracted it to my /lib/firmware that's correct right?
<ruben23> i try locate filename got this error: locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<EF_Codd> YankDownUnder then stop saying 'mate'. If you don't know what a cobber is, you disgust real Australians. Thank you for your time. Mate.
<georgeaf> bz0b, yes, you can't disable wl ?
<EF_Codd> YankDownUnder bunty broke. Me edit fstab and add partitty then boot-boot. bunty fully brokened.
<bz0b> ruben23, ya slocate but make sure you updatedb first
<YankDownUnder> EF_Codd, Thanks for that.
<Pici> !en | EF_Codd
<ubottu> EF_Codd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bz0b> georgeaf, everytime I do i dont get an int
<bz0b> georgeaf, what modules do i have to modprobe for b43 to work? b43 ssb and rfkill?
<quibbler> EF_Codd, what is your native language?
<georgeaf> bz0b, just b43
<EF_Codd> Pici I am speaking English. Perhaps I am not mangling it's syntax or grammar as badly as some others here, but I feel my usage is not too far outside the norm.
<bz0b> georgeaf, well b43 seems to load those as wel
<EF_Codd> quibbler may I ask as to what that question pertains?
<ezerhoden> bz0b: modprobe will load dependent modules, insmod will not
<Ekips> ubottu: Only freenode channels on that list? :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ekips> Oh hell
<Ekips> It's a bot :)
<irnodefn> "and alsaconf and alsamixer etc arent working, either. for alsaconf i get a command not found (im not sure if its just not in the path or what) and alsamixer gets an error and no such file or directory" (c) spring_morning
<ruben23> bz0b: how i update the datadb...?
<bz0b> ezerhoden, ya i know so would i just insmod b43 then
<georgeaf> bz0b, you should see it in System->administration->hardware drivers
<quibbler> EF_Codd, we don't understand your problem
<EF_Codd> quibbler and might I enquire as to *your* native language?
<spring_morning> yeah that'd be me...
<bz0b> georgeaf,
<spring_morning> did i miss something?
<EF_Codd> quibbler it couldn't be simpler. Again I state:
<bz0b> georgeaf, i did that disactivate even blacklistd
<cannonball> irnodefn: put the output of 'lsmod' and 'dmesg' into a pastebin so people can get a better idea of what your hardware looks like.
<ezerhoden> bz0b: i see not reason not to use modprobe, if anything else needs to be loaded it will be
<EF_Codd> quibbler bunty broke. Me edit fstab and add partitty then boot-boot. bunty fully brokened.
<EF_Codd> quibbler Change with "/dev/sdb1 /media/usb auto users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0" on the USB sticky. Then to booty boot boot. bunty broked
<spring_morning> anyway...just rebooted..still no sound
<georgeaf> bz0b, so what's the problem exactly ? driver doesn't get loaded ?
<bz0b> well before i was using network-manager and i read that is a prob sometimes so i installed wicd but havent tried disabling wl and trying to use b43 and seeing i it worked because i didnt see an interface under iwconfig
<bz0b> georgeaf, driver loads no prob but i don't get an interface
<Worf> hello, i'm on 8.04, and after installing the nvidia drivers i get a "libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv001464gl" when starting x ... ( nvidia drivers Version: 173.14.12+2.6.24.503-503.31 ) - any tipps?
<spring_morning> i purged and reinstalled the sound driver as i said, and alsa and everything...alsa showed up as being installed in synaptic...but none of the alsa commands work...and my driver isnt listed in sound configuration
<bz0b> georgeaf, even when i lswh -C network and i have b43 loaded it shows that i am using the b43 driver
<bz0b> georgeaf, but i dont get an interface to call
<spring_morning> im tearing my hair out. i have no idea what's wrong or if i did something wrong or what
<georgeaf> bz0b, ok one sec
<georgeaf> bz0b, was it working before installing wicd ?
<bz0b> no
<fasta> Which program can read transparent png images? I want to test whether the images I have created are actually transparent.
<Joker_-_> whats up with alsa?
<calix> jemand da der mir kurz helfen könnte?
<bz0b> georgeaf, i never got the b43 mod working
<Joker_-_> I just updated and poof, no more sound
<erUSUL> fasta: gimp
<bz0b> georgeaf, what is the command to add b43 to startup mods
<spring_morning> Joker_-_: im not getting any sound either..but i didnt update
<OsamaK> Again any idea about on my question above?
<Joker_-_> I just updated / rebooted and I have no more sound. I had sound like 5 minutes ago.
<georgeaf> bz0b, i don't know, i'm not a linux pro but i have this card and got it working somehow, what do you get for it in lspci ?
<Joker_-_> lastfm says alsa isnt present or buzy
<calix> also ich frage dann einfach mal drauf los... we mache ich das, dass ich z.b. eine Sidebar wie der da hat:
<Pici> !de | calix
<ubottu> calix: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<calix> thx :D
<fasta> erUSUL: I made an image with an opacity of about 50, I saved it in the Gimp. Then I loaded the image, copied and pasted it twice and see that it is not transparant.
<fasta> erUSUL: transparent*
<bz0b> Broadcom BCM4328   802.11a/b/g/n rev03
<erUSUL> !b43 | bz0b
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bz0b> erUSUL, I tried that
<erUSUL> bz0b: instaled b43-fwcutter ?
<bz0b> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> bz0b: still no wlan0 on iwconfig output ?
<bz0b> erUSUL, ya no wlan0
<erUSUL> bz0b: lsmod | grep b43
<bz0b> erUSUL, what do i do after the b43-fwcutter?
<bz0b> erUSUL, im using the wl at the moment
<erUSUL> bz0b: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<erUSUL> bz0b: or reboot
<bz0b> erUSUL, should i blacklist wl first
<bz0b> then reboot
<erUSUL> bz0b: what is wl ??
<bz0b> !wl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wl
<bz0b> erUSUL, it's a piece of crap of a mod for bcm43xx cards that dont support anything really like no monitor mode or anything
<fasta> erUSUL: I just had to remove the background.
<Myrtti> bz0b: mind your language, please.
<erUSUL> !yay | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: Glad you made it! :-)
<bz0b> Myrtti, sry
<EF_Codd> bunty bunty broke broked. Me edit fstab to put in USB sticky stick but it fully borked. Grub me? No lilo
<Joker_-_> I updated ubuntu 10 minutes ago and poof, no more sound: http://rafb.net/p/BVCyiP92.html
<EF_Codd> Pici bunty bunty broke broked. Me edit fstab to put in USB sticky stick but it fully borked. Grub me? No lilo
<Ekips> Do Aussies really speak like that? :o
<erUSUL> bz0b: yes you will have to get rid (blacklist or remove) of any other driver
<bz0b> erUSUL, ok
<priapus> hi all, where can I find the logs of nfs on ubunutu?
<spring_morning> Joker_-_: have you tried googling the prob, when i was searching for my problem i found a lotta people with yours
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: no I didnt, tought it was related to the update since it was working fine 15 minutes ago
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: ill check it out then
<spring_morning> Joker_-_: google 'updated ubuntu no sound'
<spring_morning> lotta results come up
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: true...
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: thx, guess it's a know issue
<spring_morning> Joker_-_: i hope it helps...im in the same boat (no sound) except i didnt update anything
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: most of the posts doesnt "cure" the problem... some say reboot a few times... others say it's hardware failure...
<spring_morning> Joker_-_: did you just do a normal update or did you update the kernel?
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: kernel too
<sajuuk> guys how do I establish what motherboard my comp is using by using CLI?
<w3wsrmn> sajuuk: sudo dmidecode
<spring_morning> Joker_-_: i really have no idea but i remember when i was googling, almost always people had lost sound b/c they updated the kernel..idk the solution, just that it appears to be common
<razor2006> Greetings!
<razor2006> I need assistance with some continuing sound issues.
<perlsyntax_> How do i run a perl script in eclipse 3.2?
<knittl> hello! can anybody help me with creating a bootable ubuntu usb stick?
<Joker_-_> spring_morning: Ill check it out later, gotta go to work. thx!
<spring_morning> k
<oCean_> Joker_-_: maybe you've seen it already. Threads on forum say reboot not in new kernel, but in 2.6.27-9 and sound is back... I know it's not a solution, but did you try that?
<perlsyntax_> anyone use eclispe?
<eoke> Knittl: Theres something off the System menu for that I believe (I'm on a Windows box ATM).
 * razor2006 needs help with an ALSA problem
<eoke> Assuming you're on a Gnome desktop that is.
<scelestic> any reason there's no openvz kernels in intrepid (8.10) ? and what would be the cleanest way to get it ?
<Ekips> Yes, under Administration there's a create usb stick option
<Ethos> anyone use mrtg and noticed it spiking way above the actual limit of the line?
<knittl> eoke: yes, i tried that. it completes with success. but then i'm unable to boot the stick
<eoke> knittl: Is your bios configured correctly and does it support booting from a USB device?
<irnodefn> "I tried this but it does not work for some reason ubottu" (c) Jeena
 * razor2006 still needs help with an alsa problem
<eoke> knittl: I know it can work as I've used it myself.
<knittl> eoke: my laptop is several months old. and upon booting i select »usb drive«
<eoke> knittl: Which results in ?
<Ekips> I have encountered USB drives which are unbootable
<knittl> eoke: just a prompt »boot: _«
<Ekips> oh
<bullgard4> Why does the driver ath_pci.ko provide two network interfaces: ath0 and wifi0?
 * razor2006 grovels for assistance with his ALSA issue
<Jeena> ok, it does not work because the network manager isn't up when I call curl during the login. So I thought it would be cool to start up the wlan-network on boot, does somewhone know how to acomplish that?
<w3wsrmn> razor2006: PROTIP: as a question.
<synthe_ciser> !sftp synthe_ciser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eoke> knittl: What ISO did you use ?
<eoke> !sftp | synthe_ciser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<knittl> eoke: jaunty xD (but that should also work … now i just copied my 8.10 live cd over
<razor2006> none of the ALSA commands work, i have no sound output, i've gone through fully redownloading 18MB of packages over a dialup connection
<synthe_ciser> eoke,  :)
<razor2006> i dont know why its not working nor do i know what to do :(
<razor2006> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lsx> anyone can help me ...my skype wont enable mic..why?
<rafaelscj> hello all. How do I to make an ISO image?
<knittl> eoke: i will try rebooting again
<knittl> brb
<eoke> Good luck
<irnodefn> "CatJelly: At the "first bootscreen" try the F1-F8(?) keys to see what cheatcodes there are, try plain VGA mode" (c) henkpoley
<razor2006> no one has any help for me?
<bz0b> erUSUL, hey i think i figured it out since my chipset is a wireless n i dont think the b43 driver yet supports it
<razor2006> ive tried everything on those inks
<razor2006> links
<JamesA_> Is it possible to remove the 3 second delay on the GRUB bootscreen?
<gordonjcp> !ask razor2006
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask razor2006
<gordonjcp> !ask | razor2006
<ubottu> razor2006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaapvisser> @rafaelscj an iso from what?
<erUSUL> bz0b: b43 is for wireless chipsets the broadcom wired chip is b44
<razor2006> godon dont be a dick
<razor2006> you can just answer my question you dont need to play that game with the bot
<razor2006> thats just lame
<lsx> my tvout wont work any help?
<razor2006> if you can help me, help me, if not say so
<razor2006> you dont need to do that
<w3wsrmn> razor2006: tell us precisely what is wrong, form a coherent question, and perhaps someone can help.
<rafaelscj> ﻿jaapvisser, from CD
<lsx> razor2006, what's the problem..i try to help if i can
<eoke> rafaelscj: Brazero is capable of that when you burn select image.
<bz0b> erUSUL, yes of course im just saying that i've been looking it up some more and i relized that there isn't support for the a/b/g/n cards via b43 that's why there is the wl driver
<yvz> selam
<jaapvisser> @rafaelscj do : dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso # for cdrom
<razor2006> Okay, here's my problem, give me a minute to type it all out...
<lsx> ok
<erUSUL> bz0b: ahh it is an "n" wireless card...
<bz0b> erUSUL, yes
<s1ckb0y> helo, im having a problem with my network 1 xp px 1 vista pc 1 ubuntu 8.04 laptop, i can see the computers when i click on windows shares but is empty inside
<erUSUL> bz0b: well then you are stuck with the crappy driver... :/
<JamesA_> Do you have any shared directories, S1ckb0y?
<s1ckb0y> smbtree shows the computer and all the folders in it
<bz0b> erUSUL, or i can buy a 20 dollar wireless usb card an get that for monitor mode
<s1ckb0y> yes i do
<rafaelscj> ﻿eoke, ﻿jaapvisser, thanks
<jaapvisser> no tnx
<razor2006> lsx and/or w3wsrmn: my sound was fine yesterday... but this morning when i turned the computer on, no sound... my sound driver wasnt being recognized...so i purged and reinstalled the driver....same prob, and none of the alsa commands work
<JamesA_> Do you have usernames & passwords correctly configured, S1ckb0y ?
<s1ckb0y> that i do not
<razor2006> lsx and/or w3wsrmn: i am on a dialup connection, and it took all night to download the 18MB driver
<erUSUL> bz0b: sure do some research to make usre is 100% linux compatible/friendly
<s1ckb0y> how do i do that in ubuntu,
<bz0b> erUSUL, always ;-)
<razor2006> lsx and/or w3wsrmn: i've gone through and tried everything on the links from !alsa, i am literally at my wits end here
<lsx> what version u're using for ubuntu
<blight_> hi
<razor2006> lsx and/or w3wsrmn: this issue has been plagueing me for days, ive even formatted and restalled heron, it worked for a short time, then just stopped again
<razor2006> lsx: heron
<lsx> ok
<lsx> wait a second
<blight_> i'm having a hard time trying to share a printer between 2 ubuntu boxes with CUPS - does anybody know a good howto/tutorial? i already tried some but it just doesnt work :(
<lsx> razor2006,the default sound is pulse?
<cocodrilodan> ChAnN3L SpAnIsH UbUnTu? No sP3Ak 3NgLiS ThAn yOu
<bazhang> cocodrilodan, #ubuntu-es
<cocodrilodan> thank you bazhang
<s1ckb0y> how do i set usern and password for windows share on ubuntu?
<razor2006> lsx: pulse is the sound server?
<lsx> pulseaudio
<knittl> eoke: still no luck. bb later
<lsx> ok
<razor2006> lsx: i dont understand what youre asking, im sorry could you clarify?
<eoke> knittl: o/
<razor2006> lsx: im using the alsa sound driver
<lsx> razor2006, for firstly go to system>preferences>sound
<jaapvisser> s1ckb0y : smbpasswd --help
<razor2006> lsx: i'm there
<lsx> set all auto
<lsx> as default
<bullgard4> Why does the driver ath_pci.ko provide two network interfaces: ath0 and wifi0?
<irnodefn> "Slart: no ttf fonts like this, ive tried without ttf extension and there is some pcf fonts courXXX.pcf.gz. Are they used by firefox? Or firefox uses only ttf fonts?" (c) prometheus77
<lsx> bullgard4, use madwifi better
<lsx> razor2006, done?
<bullgard4> lsx: I believe that you did not read or understand my question properly.
<razor2006> lsx: sound driver isnt recognized so i cant select anything, but everything is on auto-detect
<razor2006> lsx: i cant switch devices because nothing is there
<bz0b> anyone here use the Alfa AWUS036H
<razor2006> lsx: auto-detect is selected on everything, but i can't do anything under devices
<lsx> razor2006, have u do sudo apt-get upgrade
<lsx> razor2006, better u do that first
<lsx> and then reboot
<razor2006> lsx: well if its not even detecting my sound card, i don't see where upgrade will help?
<lsx> hurm
<lsx> wait..
<prometheus77> Slart: ive found that this ugly font is n022003l.pfb from gsfonts package and 'fc-match courier' gives me 'n022003l.pfb: "Nimbus Mono L" "Regular"'. Do you know how to change this n022003l.pfb to, for example DejaVu Sans Mono?
<razor2006> lsx: i did purge and reinstall the driver, so it has the latest version available
<razor2006> lsx: however that still didnt resolve my issue
<DogWater> Can anyone think of a single command which will wipe partitions file systems off all disks on a system in Ubuntu?
<GeorgeA> I ran the update manager, and it was updating the kernel to version: 2.6.27-11-generic... and it finished downloading, and now it's installing, it's been installing for the past 3 hours or so... what's up with that?
<s1ckb0y> i typed and it just goes to a new line smbpasswd username
<DogWater> mainly so the installer won't complain about there being an LVM spanned across two hardware devices
<lsx> razor2006, for ur confirmation i solved my problem like you yesterday... sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<lsx> but in intrepid
<GeorgeA> nevermind, I found a hidden window on a different desktop.. lol..
<Slart> prometheus77: hmm.. I have no idea if firefox uses anything other than truetype fonts..and I have no idea how to switch fonts around if they are not the same type
<rafaelscj> which should I install: "adobe-flashplugin" or "flashplugin-nonfree"? flashplugin-nonfree seems to be not working. is it trully?
<razor2006> lsx: well pulseaudio is installed, alsa is installed, my problem is it's not detecting my sound card, and i know my card functions because it works in windoze (i run a dual boot box)
<sheldonh> where do i start if tracker isn't indexing the emails in my evolution imap accounts, even though i asked it to very nicely?
<carpii> rafaelscj, use nonfree. it works fine here
<nenyalorien> is it possible to triple-boot Ubuntu with Win and OS X on a Macbook?
<lsx> razor2006, whats the name of ur soundcard?
<rafaelscj> ﻿carpii, isn't nonfree the version 9?
<razor2006> lsx: let me rephrase my last statement, the card itself is detected, its the sound driver that isnt detected.
<JamesA_> Yes, nenyalorien
<sheldonh> nenyalorien: a guy in the office does it with something called refit
<JamesA_> Install XP with bootcamp, boot into XP and install Ubuntu within XP
<darkham> hey people, someone can help me with samba? i'm sharing 3 folders, i can use them from XBMC, but i can't see them from a WindowsXP pc, what can i do?
<Slart> nenyalorien: tripple booting, dual booting, quadruple booting.. it's all the same.. I don't know how OS X works though..doesn't it use that other bios?
<jaapvisser> Dogwater you can whipe out your whole hd like : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M   first check out your partitions with: fdisk -l
<irnodefn> "hi, how do i can know. which usb tv tuner works on linux?" (c) shams
<Maharaja18> cze
<carpii> rafael, yes
<Slart> irnodefn: hmm.. what are you doing?
<eoke> irnodefn: I believe the MythTV site keeps a list
<lsx> razor2006, try this http://kkubasik.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<s1ckb0y> how do i properly use smbpasswd  to be able to access my windows computer from ubuntu
<TheDil> hi
<razor2006> lsx: let me give this a look
<CaneToad> my desktop top-menu-bar has magically become vertical on the left hand side of the screen...anyone know how to put it back where it is supposed to be?
<carpii> click a blank area and drag it ?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<TheDil> firefox doesn't open irc link with xchat....why??
<CaneToad> carpii, doesn't do anything
<quibbler> CaneToad, drag it
<eoke> s1ckb0y: smbpasswd I believe if for the reverse of what you're trying to do i.e. for another host to access your ubuntu smb shares.
<nenyalorien> Slart: I think Leopard comes with BootCamp, which allows for dual booting with Windows. :)
<DogWater> jaapvisser: i'm sorry, I just need to remove the partitions on any disks that may be present so that the ubuntu installer doesn't complain about there being lvm partitions spanning two disks
<TheDil> firefox doesn't open irc link with xchat....why??
<TheDil> help me
<bazhang> irnodefn, hi
<CaneToad> quibbler, I don't seem to be able to drag it, are you able to?
<quibbler> CaneToad, yes
<Butt-Head> Hey, does anyone know how to fix the screensaver if it is showing a double image? The best way to describe it is that it is like having 2 small monitors put together to make one, but it only happens in the screen saver.
<jaapvisser> Dogwater fdisk --help
<Slart> nenyalorien: yup.. that sounds familiar.. does it play nice with grub? or it replaces grub?
<s1ckb0y> ok so how do i access my windows share, smbtree displays all the files being shared but when i click on the icon in empty
<ineedubuntuhelp> hello all
<CaneToad> quibbler/carpii, I had to remove some stuff to get some blank areas to be able to drag...thanks, got it now
<ineedubuntuhelp> i am needing some ubuntu wifi help
<quibbler> CaneToad, :-)
<ineedubuntuhelp> anybody here familiar with the field?
<bullgard4> Why does the driver ath_pci.ko provide two network interfaces: ath0 and wifi0?
<ineedubuntuhelp> argh! wifi!
<eoke> s1ckb0y: I've not been following your issue (so I may not have all the facts) but I'd try Gnome > Places > Connect To Server with a service type of Windows Share.
<lsx> razor2006, this is full lesson on hardy..maybe u can get from there http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<s1ckb0y> eoke: what do i put in the server field?
<Andry> cool
<Andry> :)
<eoke> s1ckb0y: The name of the windows host you're trying to connect to.
<razor2006> lsx: yeah i already check the modules, i have them, i'll look at this one here now
<ashar_> makassar
<lsx> razor2006, im sorry i cant help u more
<lsx> ok
<ashar_> makassar
<ari_stress> hi guys, why i cannot hear any system-bell when using terminal?
<s1ckb0y> eoke: no application is registered as handling this file
<ari_stress> !bell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bell
<Slart> ari_stress: there is a setting.. preferences, sound.. system sound or something
<Myrtti> ari_stress: if you're running intrepid, it is most probable that pcspkr is blacklisted
<ari_stress> Myrtti: ah, let me check
<ineedubuntuhelp> hello all
<razor2006> lsx: thats okay this is quite a strange problem, thanks for all your assistance
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<rafaelscj> ﻿carpii, There is a ".deb for Ubuntu8.04+" package for download at Adobe's Download Page. Has anyone tried it?
<silv3r_m00n> i am looking for a utility to send fax from dialup modem
<ineedubuntuhelp> whyhello
<initial_B> =)
<initial_B> hi everyone
<rafaelscj> ﻿There is a ".deb for Ubuntu8.04+" package for download at Adobe's Download Page. Has anyone tried it?
<HatedGuy> hey all :)
<razor2006> lsx: i've been trying to help a friend out with a similar issue and i think ive angered him with my overzealous attempts to assist in forcing him to redundantly try fixes, i think he's a bit angry with me so i'll read over this and if i cant find out what i need to do well i dont know what ill do
<ineedubuntuhelp> i am trying to set up my wifi on intrebid ibex, but i seem to not have the driver installed
<darkham> hey people, someone can help me with samba? i'm sharing 3 folders, i can use them from XBMC, but i can't see them from a WindowsXP pc, what can i do?
<razor2006> Thanks anyway!
<ineedubuntuhelp> the output i am getting reads *- UNCLAIMED
 * razor2006 waves
<ari_stress> Myrtti: # low-quality, just noise when being used for sound playback, causes
<ari_stress> # hangs at desktop session start (Ubuntu: #246969)
<ashvala_> hi, im having this .dmrc issue on my ubuntu desktop, how do i solve it?
<ari_stress> wtf .... lol
<ari_stress> can't i have pc speaker just for beep sound
<ineedubuntuhelp> i am reading that "unclaimed" means the driver is not loaded
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am running VMWare server 2.0. When I reboot, I have to reinstall vmware. Is there a way to get this to startup automatically?
<ineedubuntuhelp> but i have installed with windows wireless drivers
<ari_stress> or at least redirect the beep to my alsa
<eoke> s1ckb0y: If you open nautilus (the gnome file manager) and in the Go To: box type smb://WINDOWS_HOST_IP_ADDRESS/SHARE_NAME does that work?
<ineedubuntuhelp> does anybody have any familiarity with this issue?
<Ben_Cs> hello. what's the difference between kernel 2.6.24-23-generic and kernel 2.6.24-23-386? because after the update (8.04.2) the alsamixer doesn't work in 386 but works in generic?
<C-Otto> hi there
<s1ckb0y> eoke stupid question how do i get my windows ip address from my ubuntu laptop?
<C-Otto> i'd like to re-open my ubuntu mirror, is there an IRC channel for that topic?
<Myrtti> Ben_Cs: in general you don't need 386
<C-Otto> join #ubuntu-mirrors
<C-Otto> ...
<eoke> s1ckb0y: On the windows box you'll need to type ipconfig /all
<Myrtti> Ben_Cs: generic has surpassed it
<Ben_Cs> Myrtti: so i can remove 386 from menu.lst?
<ineedubuntuhelp> also, when i try "iwconfig", i am getting "no wireless extensions"
<Piero> hello
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Have you confirmed somehow that these two boxes are even on the same network and able to access one another?
<Slart> Ben_Cs: I think 386 means it uses only those instructions available on a 386 machine.. generic I think uses the 686 instructions
<oCean_> s1ckb0y: what do you mean, is your windows on an other machine?
<fingletoad> hello
<Slart> Ben_Cs: a lot has happened since the 386 came out in.. 1991 or so.. generic will be faster on any non-stone-age machines
<ineedubuntuhelp> is there a better channel for my type of request (no offense, just new to irc and ubuntu)
<Ben_Cs> Slart: ok. Wierd. first time the 386 option is on men.lst. till now i had only "generic" kernel options in the menu.lst. Damn last upadte
<usr13> ineedubuntuhelp: Keep your comments on one line, you are too spread out.
<Slart> ineedubuntuhelp: nope, this is the right channel.. you can type !wifi to get some info from the bot.. just keep asking your question.. repeat every 5 minutes or so.. use the time to google and search the forums
<bullgard4> ari_stress: On one of my Ubuntu laptops I cannot hear it either. Try the command 'beep' in a GNOME terminal and on a console and report here.
<ineedubuntuhelp> usr: thanks. the last few have been because i have just tried them. i will do that. most gracious advice
<Slart> Ben_Cs: that's kind of odd, yes
<Ben_Cs> Slart , Myrtti : thanks guys
<usr13> ineedubuntuhelp: "no wireless extensions" means that your driver for the wifi card is not loaded
<usr13> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myrtti> Slart: you serious with "every 5 minutes or so"
<Slart> Myrtti: ehm.. yes? shouldn't I be?
<ineedubuntuhelp> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myrtti> Slart: fifteen minutes would be more appropriate, if even that
<rafaelscj> !frontend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frontend
<Slart> Myrtti: ok, fifteen+ minutes it is
<jca1981> Hi i need help. i am getting a "Internal Server Error" when i create a virtual directory in apache, ive tried to uninstall apache and reinstall, same error, i have another site on same server works perfectly, could it be a dns error?
<ari_stress> bullgard4: beep doesn't produce any sound. btw, i will activate the pc_snd module again since i don't use it in vmware env
<oCean_> jca1981: check the /var/log/apache2 logfiles
<Slart> ineedubuntuhelp: better make that interval 15 minutes or more.. you'll still catch the people joining, waking up etc
<bullgard4> ari_stress: I have a similar problem and could not solve it for 2 years.
<student> Does this work
<oCean_> !hi | student
<ubottu> student: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ari_stress> bullgard4: let me reboot my ubuntu to see if it works
<student> Thanks
<student> How do you change nickname
<student> with command
<Tyler> Nvm
<s1ckb0y> eoke: smb://WINDOWS_HOST_IP_ADDRESS/SHARE_NAME displays empty folder
<Slart> Tyler: on irc.. type /nick YourNewAwesomeNickname
<afmacedo> question: how do I add shortcuts to the "System" menu?
<Slart> Guest62925: but you seem to have mastered it already
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Try connecting to the windows share from the windows pc by typeing the following at the run command \\WINDOWS_HOST_IP_ADDRESS\SHARE_NAME
<Slart> afmacedo: system, preferences, main menu
<eoke> s1ckb0y: If you still get an empty folder it may be a permissions thing on the windows box.
<Guest75> :P
<jaapvisser> afmacdeo: click right mouse -> edit menus
<jca1981> oCean_: My logfile is empty
<afmacedo> Slart: jaapvisser: but I need to do it through command line :/
<s1ckb0y> eoke:  have 2 notebooks with windows and they can connect to the share, the share is password protected and i have not set this up in ubuntu yet dont know how to
<ineedubuntuhelp> when you say the driver is not loaded, is that different from the driver not being "installed"?
<ardchoille> Are the repos really slow right now?
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Ubuntu will request the logon credentials once it establishes a connection.
<oCean_> jca1981: that's not good. Error en CustomLog directives should have valid values in apache2.conf. It's not the cause of your problem I think, but it helps debugging
<quibbler> ardchoille, yes
<ardchoille> quibbler: Thanks
<Slart> afmacedo: oh... hmm.. let me see if I can find anything
<afmacedo> Slart: thx a lot
<darkham> espeak is mute, how can i configure it?
<jschoolc> I'm going to install ubuntu in a VM on VMware Fusion 2, on the latest MBP.  Should I install 64bit or 32bit?  It's mostly for web app stuff (apache, php, mysql, ruby, rails)
<ari_stress> bullgard4: i have pc speaker volume in alsa now, but still no sounds :(
<ineedubuntuhelp> does anybody have any idea why i am getting "could not find a network configuration tool"
<jaapvisser> jschoolc 32bit is fine for web development
<Slart> darkham: try running "padsp espeak" instead
<bullgard4> ari_stress: What do you mean by ' pc speaker volume '?
<Slart> darkham: if you're using pulseaudio that is
<jschoolc> jaapvisser: cool, thanks
<jca1981> oCean_: appache.conf says CustomLog /var/log/apache2/other_vhosts_access.log vhost_combined, the log file is there but contains no entrys.
<ari_stress> bullgard4: i can raise the volume in volume manager, but still no sound
<adfadfadf> Error! NAMESERVER is unset! Please set it in config file "drblpush.conf" or /etc/resolv.conf
<adfadfadf> I am trying to configure a clonezilla diskless remote boott server at work
<darkham> slart, i'm usin g alsa
<adfadfadf> What am I doing wrong?
<ari_stress> bullgard4: when we hit 'TAB' many times in terminal, it should beep right?
<oCean_> jca1981: you can set the LogLevel in apache2.conf to some more verbose level, maybe capturing what happens when you get the internal server error
<Slart> darkham: try "aoss espeak" then
<Ced___> How does one reinstall KDE 4? ( i cant join #kubuntu atm, got forwarded here.)
<anervoustwitch> trying to use the OMSA livecd to reconfigure a drac card - anyone know the default login info?
<Slart> darkham: I think espeak uses oss
<darkham> Slart , ok
<anervoustwitch> Ced___ depends on your distro
<Ced___> aneveroustwitch: kUbuntu 8.10
<jaapvisser> oCean : /etc/apache2/httpd.conf you can change log leve: fatal | info | trace | warn
<oCean_> jaapvisser: it's no longer httpd.conf, that's for 3rd party module loading etc
<anervoustwitch> Ced___ do you have a desktop at all, or console only?
<jaapvisser> sorry mean /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<oCean_> jaapvisser: I know, I'm wrote that for jca1981 to do :)
<Ced___> aneveroustwitch: I get a desktop, but all window edges are gone, and i cant move stuff around (not even with alt+drag)
<Slart> afmacedo: can you use conf-editor at a command line? does it have a ncurses interface?
<jca1981> oCean_: ok, set it to debug, still no error when i hit the site. i restarted apache
<anervoustwitch> Ced___ have you tried logging off and back on and/or restarting?
<afmacedo> Slart: yup
<Ced___> aneveroustwitch: I tried restarting, resetting the config, relogging in, etc
<jaapvisser> bussy channel can not hold up the names >:0
<oCean_> jca1981: In one of the logs should be an entry. Even with vhosts configured, the startup msg should go to the 'default' error_log file... something like "resuming normal ops"
<ari_stress> bullgard4: beep still doesnt work :(
<afmacedo> Slart: I've tried already to change the .desktop Categories section, playing with .menu files, etc... but so far I got nothing :/
<n8tuser> Ced___ -> try to see if kde4 is listed with  sudo  tasksel --list-tasks
<bobbycheetah> the first sound you hear after rebooting ubuntu is the when the login screen appears. it sounds like bongos.  the sound file is called question.wav and found in /usr/share/sounds.  when I reboot and the sound occurs, I can barely hear it.  however, when I play the wav file it sounds loud and clear.  any ideas why? thx!
<anervoustwitch> Ced___ what n8tuser said.  if it is there, try deselecting it, allowing it to remove, and readding it.
<anervoustwitch> Ced___ although thats has its own set of potential problems
<Slart> afmacedo: I can't really find anything about it either.. sorry
<Glacies> hi
<afmacedo> Slart: :( that's ok... thanks anyway buddy
<Ced___> n8tuser: Its not there.
<Ced___> n8tuser: kUbuntu-desktop IS though.
<Glacies> can somebody give me a list of the Gtk elements?
<Slart> bobbycheetah: I'm guessing ubuntu uses some standard settings for sound volume and such at the login window.. when you login you'll get your sound settings that might have a higher volume set
<Slart> afmacedo: you're welcome... hope you find a way to edit those menus
<n8tuser> Ced___ -> i dont know how to install kde4 ,
<afmacedo> Slart: I'll let you know if I do
<Ced___> n8tuser: Ill just reinstall kUbuntu, i've been on IRC like 4 hours now, and no result ><
<bobbycheetah> hmmm.. where would i look to find "system" settings?
<jca1981> oCean_: i got the log now and i have Apache/2.2.9 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations but i cant see any error messages
<Slart> afmacedo: this might help http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/2.20/menustructure-0.html.en
<Photoguy> What is the command for adding repositories?
<kaktuskatta> Hi all! I've just had a restart because my comp hanged completely! I'm eager to find out why, but dmesg doesn't say. The old log in /var/log doesn't reveal anything particular either...
<jaapvisser> Photoguy : edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<afmacedo> Slart: checking
<Photoguy> jaapvisser, thanks.
<oCean_> jca1981: ok, so that's the default ErrorLog. The other logfiles are configured in "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sitename" (e.g. '000-default') Just check if the files mentioned there (ErrorLog and/or CustomLog) are correct, existing
<jrwren> I'm trying to upgrade from feisty, but do-release-upgrade is complaining about failing to fetch things, like us.archive.ubuntu.com no longer has feisty. Should I just modify sources.list and update/dist-upgrade?
<Slart> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jrwren> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jrwren> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<oCean_> jca1981: (of course, you might have done this checking already... I don't know)
<Slart> jrwren: end of life was in october last year so the repos have moved.. there is a repository archive but I can never remember the url.. check the links from ubottu
<kaktuskatta> is there any way do check timestamping in the logs?
<n8tuser> jrwren -> i'd do a fresh install instead of upgrade
<juna> hello to all. can someone give me an opinion for mod_security ? is it better to have it installed or not ? what are pros and cons ? conflicts with different scripts etc ? thank you
<savvas> jrwren: a server? do you have physical access on the server?
<jrwren> n8tuser: I NEVER do fresh installs.
<jrwren> Yes, I have physical access.
<jrwren> savvas: yes, a server for a client.
<n8tuser> jrwren -> good luck
<savvas> jrwren: hold a sec
<hatter243> juna, ask #apache
<Jeruvy> juna Try asking in #apache, they have far more expertise with this.
<mactech> question - can i install ubuntu on my apple ibook g3 500mhz with 128mb of ram, 20gb HD, and with airport wireless?
<Photoguy> jaapvisser So this is right?   /etc/apt/sources.list http://apt.rigsofrods.com/
<jrwren> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  and http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ looks good
<savvas> jrwren: did you change the sources.list to use the old-releases repository? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<jaapvisser> juna it all depend on your configuration
<jrwren> savvas: doing that now :)
<jrwren> thanks.
<Jeruvy> !hcl | mactech: you can install ubuntu anywhere
<ubottu> mactech: you can install ubuntu anywhere: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrwren> you have all been far more helpful than I can ever imagine
<savvas> jrwren: can you send me the /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu.com so I could have a look?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart those three are all you need
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: ah.. that's the one. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Slart> jrwren: you got those urls?
<jaapvisser> the best place to handle security is in your scripts but a mod_security solution works great to block certain requests
<daredevilthere> Hey How do i permanently set iprouting forwording setting ??
<bullgard4> ari_stress: I would advise you to summarize all you findings and put a question in Launchpad. May be you will be luckier i getting a cure than me.
<jca1981> oCean_: bingo i found the right file : client 83.91.199.234] /home/.htaccess: Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not inc$
<bullgard4> ari_stress: s/i/than I and
<ari_stress> bullgard4: yeah, let me trial and error couple of hour first
<daredevilthere> Hey How do i permanently set iprouting forwording setting ??
<jrwren> Slart, savvas yup, I'm good.  savvas if you really want me to pastebin i can, but I think I can manage from here.
<oCean_> jca1981: ah, okay....
<jrwren> I just needed that bit of "you idiot, its REALLY old" and "http://old-releases..."
<bullgard4> ari_stress: Yes indeed.
<cwillu> jrwren, :)
<savvas> jrwren: let me know if you need further help
<bullgard4> Why does the driver ath_pci.ko provide two network interfaces: ath0 and wifi0?
<SodaKiller> anybody use Bind9?
<ikonia> bullgard4: one is the real card, the other is a bridge to it
<ikonia> SodaKiller: yes
<savvas> jrwren: in case it doesn't work, download the alternate cd from http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ and burn it. Pop the cd in and use this command: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  - Then while updating you will be asked to fetch updates, there you say "No" and it will go fine. :) Note that you'll probably have to upgrade once more to Hardy 8.04 after that.
<jca1981> oCean_: i need to load the mod rewrite module :)
<Photoguy> jaapvisser: is this correct?  /etc/apt/sources.list http://apt.rigsofrods.com/
<bullgard4> ikonia: Which one is the bridge?
<jaapvisser> nope Photoguy
<bobbycheetah> I'm at / and running the following command...   sudo find . -name '*' |xargs grep -i 'question.wav'  why do i still get "permission denied" results?
<ikonia> bullgard4: wifi0 I believe
<ikonia> bullgard4: ath0 is the physical card
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ah! Thank you very much.
<jrwren> SodaKiller: I use bind9 :)
<SodaKiller> ikonia -> if you can point me to the right direction, it would be great, okay so i have bind9 managed using Webmin, i have 1 site working fine, i want to add another domain, do i create a new "master zone" (WEbmin lists it as master zone), or do i edit the existing one?
<oCean_> jca1981: yes, it seems that way... never underestimate the power of logging :)
<eoke> SodaKiller: I'm currently trying to use bind9 ;)
<s1ckb0y> eoke: didnt work, the windows computers see each other but no ubuntu shares on ither
<s1ckb0y> eoke: just installed ubuntu yesterday have not messed with anything besides updating
<SodaKiller> eoke -> ahh we're on the same boat.
<ikonia> SodaKiller: webmin is totally not supported, your question is webmin related, not bind9 related
<jca1981> oCean_: fealing so stupid i looked in wrong file. can you remember where i load mods
<ikonia> SodaKiller: webmin is not really compatible with a lot of the things ubuntu does in terms of how applications are configured
<eoke> SodaKiller: I'm trying to do it through the config files and it's erm interesting ;)
<oCean_> jca1981: I think you can do that by creating a symlink from /etc/apache2/mods-available to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled. Then restart apache
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Have you actually confirmed the Ubuntu box is on the same network as the Windows box?
<SodaKiller> ikonia, thats fine, well then in bind in the /etc/bind/ folder do i create a new domain.com.hosts file and include it?
<jca1981> oCean_: oh yea, hehe thanks
<ikonia> SodaKiller: you can do
<oCean_> jca1981: sure, np
<n8tuser> !clone > n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser, please see my private message
<SodaKiller> ikonia -> i see.  yep, i have the apache side working fine, i must have screwed up on the .hosts file because nothing still works.  although, i'm using my current .hosts file as an template.  i'll look at it again
<dinesh372> anyone tell me how to add a new command to shell
<SodaKiller> ikonia - i have 5 IPs to use, i've hosted 1 site on 1 IP, now i need to do the second site
<ikonia> SodaKiller: not sure why you are telling me this as it doesn't effect your problem
<jca1981> oCean_: oh now i get [error] [client 83.91.199.234] Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'Limit$
<dinesh372> anyone tell me how to add a new command to shell
<SodaKiller> ikonia -> i know ik now, just telling you my situation not that it has anything to do with my original question lol
<hatter243> dinesh372, insert into your .bashrc  "alias <what you want to type>='<command>'
<hatter243> !patience | dinesh372
<ubottu> dinesh372: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jaapvisser> dinesh372: which command do you like to add
<s1ckb0y> eoke: i just changed the .conf to show workgroup = MSHOME
<SodaKiller> ikonia -> so  a new .hosts file per domain would work right?
<dinesh372> i want to add a c function square that squares a number as it is given as assignment
<ikonia> SodaKiller: depends on the configuration
<ikonia> dinesh372: ok ?
<Kupari> Hello, with what command i start .run files in console?
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Please see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/45685
<ikonia> Kupari: they are normally executable binaries, what do you want to install
<Kupari> Gotta reinstall nvidia driver
<ikonia> Kupari: why ? there are 3 versions packaged with ubuntu
<ikonia> Kupari: putting a 3rd party one on may cause serious issues
<Kupari> Yep, noticed.
<Kupari> But it works better than official releases
<s1ckb0y> eoke: do i need to have anything oinstaled besides samba?
<Kupari> MUCH better
<jrwren> hahaha... do-release-upgrade choked on old-releases.  It makes sense. It just changed feisty to gutsy, but gutsy isn't at the old-releases URL.
<ikonia> Kupari if you know that, then you must have installed the drivers before
<c0d3-r3d> will the ubuntu work with a dvd?
<ikonia> Kupari: if you have instaled the drivers before you'll know how to use a .run file
<Kupari> Aye, but just cant remember that command
<ikonia> c0d3-r3d: yes, but it can be a problem sometimes burning a CD to a DVD
<ikonia> Kupari: there isn't a command, you just run them
<Kupari> Ok~ thx
<eoke> s1ckb0y: I don't believe you need samba to connect ubuntu client to a windows share.
<savvas> Kupari: sudo apt-get install envyng-core && envyng -t
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Did you have a look at the url I posted if not see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/45685
<s1ckb0y> eoke: reading now
<rafaelscj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<d0netsFN> are sata drives hot swappable? if i have the power plugged in, can i plug the sata cable in while in ubuntu?
<c0d3-r3d> i want a dvd because i dont have a cd :(
<oCean_> jca1981: that might be something regarding the rewriteEngine, but I'm not really familiair with that. It might help to create/declare an explicit VirtualHost in the apache config. But again, I'm no expert on this..
<ikonia> d0netsFN: depends on the controller, most home kit, no
<d0netsFN> the drive gives me mad errors on startup in ubuntu and it freezes xp when i try to create a partition on it in disk manager
<Slart> eoke: I think you do.. but the samba client might already be installed by default... the samba package is the server iirc
<rafaelscj> !make > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<jca1981> oCean_: ok, thanks for your help u been most helpful :)
<eoke> c0d3-r3d: Most DVD drives will also read CDs quite happily.
<jca1981> oCean_: i have to run now, bye
<oCean_> jca1981: come to think of it.. using vhosts.. that *is* an explicit vhosts. Sorry, I'm a bit lost at this..
<oCean_> jca1981: ok bye
<d0netsFN> i formatted this toshiba laptop last night and threw ubuntu on it, and neither the wireless or wired connection is working
<d0netsFN> i click on the network thing up top and both are greyed out
<c0d3-r3d> eoke, I have no blank cd's just dvd's
<savvas> c0d3-r3d: then burn it on a dvd
<c0d3-r3d> but will it work?
<savvas> c0d3-r3d: if your program lets you burn the iso, it's ok
<c0d3-r3d> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<savvas> c0d3-r3d: yes, I use a dvd-rewritable for cd images
<prabha1989> how to use flex compiler
<rafaelscj> How to prevent modules loading at system startup? I want to unload my wireless card's modules...
<c0d3-r3d> where is there a walkthru for a dell wireless card ?
<AlexGC2> good morning gentlemen
<savvas> rafaelscj: add it in file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<SodaKiller> AlexGC2, all your base
<AlexGC2> and ladies :)
<eoke> !blacklist | rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jschoolc> Why would I be able to use arrows in a shell and not delete/backspace?
<rafaelscj> ﻿eoke, ﻿savvas, I am going to try.  - iwl3945 -> iwlwifi_mac80211 -> snd_seq_dummy
<AlexGC2> Q: Does the Ubuntu server boot into a GUI?
<step21> jschoolc: wrong keyboard layout?
<eoke> AlexGC2: Not by default
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart got a couple minutes for PM
<jschoolc> step21: how would I check from the console?
<eoke> AlexGC2: Although you can add a GUI if you wish
<carpii> theres no gui in ubuntu server by default
<jschoolc> SSH'd into a linode ubuntu slice
<comicinker> help: when I do: "sudo mount -a" I receive: "mount: mount point storage does not exist"
<rafaelscj> ﻿eoke, ﻿savvas, so, should I put "iwl3945" in that file?
<AlexGC2> eoke , carpii, I would.  Tips or pointers?
<comicinker> whats wrong with fstab?
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: sure.
<step21> jschoolc: changing from the gui would prob be easier/more complete if you don't know
<eoke> rafaelscj: I wasn't following your issue just saw the question, adding the module to the list will stop it from loading.
<n8tuser> comicinker -> can you post your fstab file?
<AlexGC2> eoke , carpii, I would.  Tips or pointers to getting one gui in?
<carpii> Alex, try sudo-apt get install kde-core
<carpii> and maybe kubuntu-desktop im not sure
<comicinker> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m31983cf1
<eoke> AlexGC2: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" would install the full gnome desktop but that would use considerable resources and potentially reduce the security of the box.
<jschoolc> step21: thanks, I'll search around for the command
<savvas> rafaelscj: iwl3945 should be working fine, it's intel's open source driver
<carpii> hm kubuntu-desktop will install a load of default kde apps too, you probably dont want that
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexGC2 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rafaelscj> ﻿eoke, ﻿savvas, might you analize my lsmod output? I could pastebin it
<carpii> i think kde-core is what you need
<savvas> rafaelscj: I'm not an expert on modules, sorry :)
<savvas> rafaelscj: all I know is iwl3945 is for intel wireless cards and works ok
<n8tuser> comicinker -> umm, i dont see where it should complain about mount point storage
<rafaelscj> ﻿savvas, okay, it should be iwl3945, i'm going to try
<rafaelscj> ﻿savvas, thanks
<savvas> np :)
<n8tuser> comicinker -> oop spoke too soon, line 16  needs to be commented
<rafaelscj> ﻿eoke, tnks
<comicinker> Ah! thanks
<s1ckb0y> eoke: not working but i can see my ubuntu from windows now
<s1ckb0y> eoke: now need to see my windows share from ubuntu and ill be good
<AlexGC2> thanks JackSparrow, , carpii
<ryanprior> What's a good program to eat up CPU cycles on a multi-core processor for load testing?
<carpii> s1ckb0y, if you install smbfs package you can mount the windows share like a normal directory
<eoke> s1ckb0y: Getting there at leas then, I didn't realise you were even trying to access your ubuntu shares.
<Ranakah> ryanprior video decoding
<BUGabundo> Friends I would like to invite you all to show up at Tokamak, a KDE summit to discuss the future of Plasma. from day 6 to 9, at Porto (ISEP) Portugal. http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/Tokamak2 & http://tuxvermelho.blogspot.com/2009/01/tokamak-ii-no-porto.html
<zz> any suggestions on a dockable widget I can put on my bar? one just like the dictionary that I can put in nums and it will spitout right there?
<ikonia> BUGabundo: please don't spam the channels
<carpii> especially in ubuntu, which isnt even kde related
<n8tuser> ryanprior -> try and run gimp and blender at same time, editing bunch of files
<root__> everyone ok
<root__> hi,every one
<Thxpnp> hi
<root__> i'm chinese,
<mckiko> brasil?
<ikonia> !cn | root__
<ubottu> root__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<s1ckb0y> carpii: smbfs is installed now what?
<arthurmaciel> mckiko: brasil
<mckiko> arthurmaciel :)
<Pici> !br | mckiko
<ubottu> mckiko: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<carpii> s1ckb0y, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mckiko> ah ta foi mal
<carpii> then add a line similar to this
<latenubuntu> hello
<zz> having a problem finding a calculator for my gnome panal just like dictionary widget
<root__> i don't speak english o o#
<ikonia> !cn | root__
<ubottu> root__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<carpii> /DODGE/C /mnt/dodge smbfs auto,file_mode=0664,dir_mode=0775,iocharset=iso8859-15,uid=1000,gid=1000,username=Whatever,password=whatever
<amanu> hello how can i see my network icon in panel
<root__> thank ubottu
<hatter243> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<s1ckb0y> carpii: i cannot see windows shares
<latenubuntu> any body know how to solve this error : can't install mysql-server due to unmet dependencies
<arthurmaciel> guys, I used gparted to expand my boot partition to 200mb (it was 50mb large). but it was formated and now the kernel cannot read the partitions.
<steve_> join forum french
<ikonia> latenubuntu: what dependencies, and how are you trying to install
<carpii> s1ckb0y, you want to permanently mount a windows share ?
<Pici> !fr | steve_
<ubottu> steve_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eth01> hatter: that was relatively pointless.
<arthurmaciel> As I don't have initrd anymore, it really seems the OS will not boot anymore.
<dinesh372> ubottu : hi aur kya haal h
<arthurmaciel> any suggestion??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<latenubuntu> ikonia i'm trying to install mysql-server
<s1ckb0y> carpii: i want to be able to access files in a diff computer from ubuntu as needed not permanetly
<schweizer> hi folks
<arthurmaciel> can anynone send me an initrd for kernel 2.6.24-23-generic please??
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: well if boot was indeed formated you not only lost the initrd but the kernel itself and the grub files...
<amanu_> i wanna format my usb stick
<amanu_> but i cant find format option
<dinesh372> ubottu : aur kaisa h
<schweizer> is this the ircnet network or the freenode network?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aur kaisa h
<ikonia> latenubuntu: you need to pastebin the error so we can see which dependencies are not met
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: you are right.
<ikonia> schweizer: freenode
<steve_> hi
<carpii> s1ckb0y, ok then thats something else. try searching http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675530
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: could you send those files please??
<schweizer> thx ikonia
<oCean_> dinesh372: talking to ubottu won't help :)
<hwilde> something wrong with the repos or is it me?   Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: so I'll not be able to boot anymore, right?
<ikonia> hwilde: it's fine
<amanu_> i wanna  format my usb stick any command
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: I'll have to reinstall ubuntu... damn.
<ikonia> amanu_: use gparted
<knittl> ok, i'm back. i still have no luck booting from usb
<hwilde> ikonia, dang mine just stalls at 99% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.40)]
<amanu_> how can i install that
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: even if i could do that my /boot/grub/menu.lst will not match yours... and myself i use custom kernels and grub2 so you will have to find someone with a more pristine or standar install
<arthurmaciel> amanu_: take care when using gparted. pay attention to it.
<amanu_> i think        i wont have it
<ikonia> hwilde: actually mine is hung on the same host
<ikonia> amanu_: install it
<hwilde> ikonia, as i suspected
<ikonia> hwilde: just moved on, it's just slow
<amanu_> take care in the sence what can i do
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: the fact is I cannot mount /boot anymore, so i won't be able to copy files there.
<Activewrk> Can anyone help me in getting an HTC Apache tethered to a Mini 9 running Intrepid?
<ikonia> amanu_: mini 9 ?
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: one course of action could be boot with the livecd chroot to the ubuntu install you have and reinstalll a kernel image and grub
<ikonia> amanu_: sorry not you
<ikonia> amanu_: mini 9 ? htc apache ?
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: that may work
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: I don't have a cdrom for this machine
<Activewrk> Mini 9 is netbook, htc apache is a cellphone
<arthurmaciel> can I boot from network from windows?
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: :/
<eth01> a mini 9 is a car..
<ikonia> amanu_: sorry, I keep saying your name by accident
<eth01> :P
<hwilde> ikonia, windows mobile device is htc apache
<amanu_> how to install gprted
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: dunno
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: really thanks.
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: no problem
<ikonia> Activewrk: ubuntu is not supported on cell phones, you need specific distros and install techniques
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: do you believe that if I put this hd on another laptop that boots from cdrom, will it work?
<Activewrk> ikonia not installing it on the phone
<ikonia> amanu_: open the package manager, search for gparted and install it
<zz> I would like to know if anyone has found a calculator widget that sits nicely on the panel?
<amanu_> ok
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: I imagine ubuntu default kernels are as generic as possible, right?
<ikonia> Activewrk: apologies, what ar eyou trying to do
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: it may work yes but no guaranties never done it
<Activewrk> I have intrepid installed on my netbook, and I want to use my phone as a tethered modem
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: well they are for generic x86 arch
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: yes they are
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: thanks
<hwilde> Activewrk,  HOWTO: Use your UTstarcom / PPC-6700 / XV6700 as a USB modem    http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1866807&postcount=1
<Activewrk> thanks will start with that
<amanu_> arthurmaciel : what to care with?
<arthurmaciel> I knew it wouldn't be nice to mess with /boot inside the OS.
<arthurmaciel> amanu_: don't mess with important partitons that the system depends on, like /boot
<MiLLeN> hi
<amanu> oh
<hatter243> !hi | Millen
<ubottu> Millen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MiLLeN> someone can help me?
<MiLLeN> http://rafb.net/p/SDelzg32.html
<MiLLeN> i cant execute this .bin
<ikonia> MiLLeN: run "file foo.bin"
<MiLLeN> ok
<latenubuntu> ikonia this is the error :
<latenubuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<latenubuntu>   libxi6: Breaks: gnome-settings-daemon (<= 2.24.0-0ubuntu1) but 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<latenubuntu> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> latenubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> latenubuntu: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<zz> MiLLeN: you need to make sure that the file is executable
<hwilde> How can I set "View as List" to the default instead of icons?
<oCean_> zz: seems to me it is :)
<ikonia> latenubuntu: do an "sudo apt-get update" first
<osubuck> hi, is there a way to make an iso of my current installation to usb or a cd?
<eoke> hwilde: Edit > Preferences > Views Tab > View new folders using :
<silverfast> msg zvacet donat17
<osubuck> so i can have a cd with all my drivers, and updates instead of having to install them again?
<rafaelscj> nice room. nice place to get help. even if you don't speak english very well.
<hatter243> osubuck, aptonCD
<latenubuntu> ikonia this is already done
<ikonia> latenubuntu: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<hwilde> eoke, man i looked at that tab a million times and couldnt see that dropdown thnx
<osubuck> where is that located hatter243 ?
<latenubuntu>  ikonia should i add more resource to mu sources.list
<eoke> hwilde: No problem
<ikonia> latenubuntu: no - you should answer my question
<ikonia> latenubuntu: what version of ubuntu i this
<MiLLeN> http://rafb.net/p/MbF8Lm38.html
<MiLLeN> what i do now?
<osubuck> ah ok i found it
<ikonia> MiLLeN: it's not a binary file
<hatter243> osubuck, apt-get install aptoncd or try google
<osubuck> it was in synaptic :D
<ikonia> MiLLeN: you need to uncompress it
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, gunzip -d
<MiLLeN> ok
<Flash> osubuck why you do feel you have to install ubuntu again ??
<amanu> does  is there any link to get .deb files for ubuntu packs dvd
<osubuck> if i want to install on another machine, etc
<ikonia> amanu: ubuntu packs dvd ??
<osubuck> or if i wipe it off and put another distro in its place to test it
<ikonia> osubuck: then you should install it to that machine manually, unless that machine is identical
<amanu> ikonia:yes
<binarymutant> amanu, synaptic will do that
<Flash> osubuck another machine = diffirent drivers etc...
<ikonia> amanu: what is an ubuntu pack dvd ?
<jiffe89> anyone know where I might find a list of packages installed by 'tasksel tasksel/first multiselect Standard system' ?
<latenubuntu>  ikonia it's ubuntu desktop 2.6.28.1-xxx-ipv4-32
<ikonia> latenubuntu: what version of ubuntu are you using
<osubuck> i just want an updated iso of ubuntu, with all the updates so i don't have to download them when i get it
<ikonia> latenubuntu: not what desktop
<ikonia> latenubuntu: show me "lsb_release -a"
<amanu> i mean
<ikonia> osubuck: you need to make that as an install CD - rather than an image of your machine
<amanu> software for ubuntu
<amanu> on a dvd
<ikonia> amanu: aptoncd
<Flash> osubuck thats fine but do not install drivers for one pc and think that it will be good for another
<oCean_> amanu: what software are you looking for?
<osubuck> ok, but how do i go about doing that?
<jumcore_>   0,,0
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: say me that "unknown suffix --ignored"
<osubuck> get the iso of ubuntu then how to i add the updates to it?
<ikonia> Flash: to be fair the kernel modules should be fine, I'm more concerned about the disks / partitions / uuid's
<MiLLeN> when i type "gunzip -d foo.bin"
<amanu> not exactly 1 but i need to get a collection of softwares if theres any link available
<Flash> osubuck leave out the drivers when using aptoncd
<ikonia> !aptooncd > amanu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptooncd
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, mv foo.bin foo.gz
<oCean_> amanu: do you need the operating system on cd/dvd? See the shop: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, then try
<ikonia> !aptoncd > amanu
<ubottu> amanu, please see my private message
<MiLLeN> ok
<amanu> ikonia cool
<amanu> ikonia you misunderstood me
<ikonia> amanu: then explain, what do you want
<osubuck> so to do this i need to use aptoncd?
<amanu> i am asking for a link to get softwares that can be install even at offline
<amanu> in ubuntu
<s1ckb0y> carpii: i was able to mounted with sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=windows_username,password=windows_password
<s1ckb0y> /vista_pc_name/share_name   mount_folder_name
<ikonia> amanu: and I'm telling you how to put the software on a CD
<ikonia> amanu: which you can install when you are offline
<oCean_> amanu: how would anyone know what collection you want on such a dvd?
<Flash> updates are for the box currently doing the updates, a socket 775 will not be the same for a 478 just an example
<ikonia> amanu: if you are not online - you can't access the repos, you need a local copy, eg: a cd repo
<s1ckb0y> carpii: i want to make it permanent since other way dont work
<oCean_> amanu: other than creating it yourselves... (like what ikonia said)
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: apperas foo file
<MiLLeN> "foo", with this name
<latenubuntu> ikonia Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<ikonia> latenubuntu: now show me "uname -a" please
<nbuntu> - im using 8.10, i ugraded last night and now i can only start in low graphics mode. i need help troubleshooting - can someone plz help?
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, what are you trying to do to foo?
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, oh wait, nm, sudo sh foo
<ikonia> binarymutant: its a compressed data archive
<osubuck> would be nice if someone could remaster ubuntu 8.10 iso and include all updates as of today
<jiffe89> in the preseed file can I do perform a useradd using the 'preseed/late_command' option ?
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: firt mv foo foo.bin and "bash ./foo.bin"
<MiLLeN> binarymutant:  ok
<ikonia> foo.bin: gzip compressed data, was "foo.bin", from Unix, last modified: Fri Sep  8 23:57:24 2006
<amanu> <oCean_> : not exactly for a collectin im just looking for any to download if available what ever it may be
<ikonia> it's compressed data
<binarymutant> ikonia, he extracted it
<ikonia> amanu: then you need a full repo mirror
<ikonia> binarymutant: ahh, I missed that, sorry
<Flash> exactly
<MiLLeN> ikonia: i guniz it
<latenubuntu> ikonia Linux ************ 2.6.28.1-xxxx-std-ipv4-32 #1 SMP Mon Jan 19 11:09:09 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<amanu> yes
<ikonia> latenubuntu: hiding your hostname is no big deal
<ikonia> latenubuntu: thats also not an ubuntu 8.04 kernel
<MiLLeN> and when i gunzip appear one file with name "foo"
<MiLLeN> bin
<ikonia> latenubuntu: where did you get this kernel
<Gnea> latenubuntu: did you compile that kernel yourself?
<latenubuntu> no
<latenubuntu> im a noooooooob
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: with "sudo sh foo" not found
<ikonia> latenubuntu: where did you get this ubuntu install ?
<amanu> i need a full collection of softwares
<ikonia> amanu: then you need a full mirror repo
<Flash> latenubuntu is this from a torrent?
<amanu> yes
<ikonia> amanu: it will take approx 70GB of data
<latenubuntu> ovh install it to me
<amanu> ohh
<ikonia> latenubuntu: who is ovh ?
<oCean_> amanu: that's about 80GB
<Gnea> !software | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<latenubuntu> hosting company
<oCean_> amanu: oh, 70GB according to ikonia.
<ikonia> latenubuntu: then contact them - that is not an ubuntu 8.04 install
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, did you change the name back to foo.bin? if so: sudo sh foo.bin
<amanu> any upto if 4 gb arent available?
<ikonia> amanu: what ?
<amanu> softwares
<Flash> <latenubuntu> hosting company ?? pm me the link please
<ikonia> amanu: the repo is 70+ gig of data - you need 70+ gig of free space and high bandwidth network connection to keep it up to date
<amanu> ohh no just upto 4 gb is enough
<ikonia> amanu: you can't do that
<ikonia> amanu: you need all or nothing
<latenubuntu> ikonia what the problem with this version?
<ikonia> latenubuntu: it's not an ubuntu kernel, nor does it sound like a 8.04 release
<Slim> Hello. I'm trying to connect to a printer in my office thats on a server. In order to access it you have to be connected to the share folder on the server. i can connect to the mapped network drive (shared folder), but all of my attempts to connect to the printer have failed. Any ideas?
<ikonia> latenubuntu: contact your hosting company for support
<Flash> latenubuntu who knows, its not an official release
<noobem> hello all
<Activewrk> ikonia: trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1866807&postcount=1 at this point ~$ sudo /etc/rc.local start it errorsrs with no such file or dir
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: yes, i change "foo" to "foo.bin" and do "sudo sh ./foo.bin
<oCean_> amanu: as I told you, you cannot just have a part of the repository.
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, that should work then
<noobem> i would kindly need some help installing a wacom tablet on 8.10
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: no
<MiLLeN> say me "not found"
<amanu> isint like xp softwares available here that can be just downloaded and can be runned on any machine having ubuntu?
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, pastebin it, type ls first
<petllama> noobem, my wacom just worked
<ikonia> amanu: no, due to dependencies
<petllama> didnt have to do anything, altho, i didnt test it too much
<nbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111269/   can someone help with this area
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: sorry to interrupt you, but I suppose grub is still installed on MBR. Can I create the populate the /boot directory on the same partition of / and point the grub to there?
<MiLLeN> if i do "file foo" or "file foo.bin" say me "foo.bin: cpio archive"
<Gnea> latenubuntu: yeah, you need to talk to your hosting company. clearly, they tailored your ubuntu for you, therefore they should be supporting it.
<ikonia> amanu: you either have to know the software you want (aptoncd will be your tool) or make a full repo
<slippyr4> hi all. i've managed to get the kernel to find my wifi card by installing the madwifi-hal . Isn't there usually a gnome applet up on the top near the clock to automate connecting to networks etc? what package would I need to install for that?
<afmacedo> Slart: the only way I found to add stuff to the System menu was patching "gnome-panel"
<noobem> petllama: mine doesnt. not detected by system
<afmacedo> unfortunatelly
<amanu> well cant i just download dependencies if needed?
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: paste bin what?
<ikonia> amanu: yes, but then you need to know the software you want to install
<amanu> by getting pack from friend
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: can I install GRUB on the /boot*
<ikonia> amanu: and if you can "just download" you may as well just use the online repo
<Gnea> latenubuntu: if it's something that doesn't have to do with the kernel, we would be able to help
<ikonia> amanu: a pack from your friend ?
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: being /boot inside of / partition?
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, the stuff in your terminal so I can see what your doing, because I really don't know what your trying to do
<latenubuntu> gnea how can i know if it is ?
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: okey
<noobem> i can see wacom tablet w lsub
<noobem> lsusb
<arthurmaciel> erUSUL: what I mean is: does the /boot directory needs to be on a separate partition?
<amanu> means my friend can download any software if needed for me and ill install it my net connection is slow :p
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, thanks
<nbuntu> it seems my problem is the ATi drivers are installed but not in use - how do i fix this
<latenubuntu> the chan is moving fast ...:)
<amanu> means my friend can download any software if needed for me and ill install it my net connection is slow :p
<oCean_> amanu: no, that's not how the repos work
<ikonia> amanu: then he needs to use aptoncd and you need to tell him what software you want
<petllama> nbuntu, system > preferences > hardware drivers
<amanu> i cant just install dependencies of few mb if needed
<rafaelscj> hello, adobe-flashplugin didn't work, need help. Ubuntu 8.04
<petllama> err.. administration
<nbuntu> petllama: thats where it says they are not in use
<ikonia> amanu: your not listening - if you are going to install the dependencies, you should just use the repo's your self
<nbuntu> petllama: but it says they are installed
<petllama> does it say sctivate on the bottom?
<petllama> activate
<nbuntu> its says it is activated
<Gnea> latenubuntu: you've already show that it is by providing the kernel version
<nbuntu> but not in use
<petllama> o :x
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: http://rafb.net/p/w5sA9z27.html
<nbuntu> (doesnt say i need to restart)
<petllama> thats more than i can help with then :-/
<Flash> latenubuntu, bottom line, if you do not d/l ubuntu from the site its not official. simple as that
<ikonia> latenubuntu: please contact your hosting provider for support
<Gnea> latenubuntu: standard ubuntu kernels look something like this:  Linux version 2.6.27-11-generic
<arthurmaciel> can anyone send me the kernel and initrd files please??
<maverick340> is there any decent media player which has a simple media lib and yet drag-drop-play support
<Gnea> latenubuntu: we aren't even using 2.6.28 yet
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: if you can't boot your box, how do you expect to put the kernel on the box
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: I can't boot the box, because I've deleted the kernel, but I'm using it. I have not rebooted yet.
<maverick340> i have tried exail and rhytmbox , exail is buggy and rhythmbox sucks at drag-drop
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: if you have corruprted your /boot directory I suggest you either use the repair option on the cd - or re-install
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: re-install the linux-image package
<amanu> i had heard of we can make changes to ur linux and can edit it as per our wish but how?
<maverick340> audio-player btw
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: with apt-get?
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, it's still compressed with cpio, did you make foo.bin?
<Flash> latenubuntu, if you installed a modded OS of ubuntu we cant help you period.
<ikonia> amanu: what are you talking about
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: yes, or synaptic
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: what ever package manager your comfy with
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: no
<MiLLeN> what i have to do?
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: how can I point the system to another boot directory? it used to be on /dev/sda2, but now I want it to be on /dev/sda5. /etc/fstab??
<amanu> i mean the operating system
<quentin> Is there a terminal command to update my Ubuntu 8.10 KDE interface to 4.2 from 4.1
<raheem> amanu, that's if u have the skills to do it
<ikonia> amanu: make a new boot partition, and mout it
<ikonia> mount
<latenubuntu> thanks guys reallly apreciate it
<ikonia> amanu: sorry - not you
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: make a new boot partition, update fstab and mount it
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, well I would distrust the source of where you got it. It's compressed with cpio right now
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: you'll need to update your grub install too
<oCean_> amanu: please elaborate. Explain what it is that you want to accomplish
<amanu> i am talking about making changes to a operating system
<oCean_> amanu: changes like what?
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: the problem is this. I have deleted /dev/sda2, re-created it and I cannot mount
<ikonia> amanu: you log a bug / feature request
<amanu> raheem : welll did u get me?
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: why can you not mount ?
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: ok, i have to install cpio?
<amanu> change like making changes to operating system kernel
<ikonia> amanu: you need to be VERY clued up
<binarymutant> MiLLeN, I guess, I've never used cpio before
<Pici> !contribute | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: mount: it was not possible to find /dev/sda2 on /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<raheem> amanu, u r talking about all the hypes in the media.. but, that's if u have enough skills to do the changes.. otherwise, u got to depend on a standard distro
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: what command are you using ?
<amanu> i mean all use to say linux is open source u can edit/modify it if needed
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: sudo mount /dev/sda2
<noobem> if somebody has a clue of how to get wacom working in 8.10 i'd appreciate pm
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: you can
<rafaelscj> !flash > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: wrong command
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<amanu> raheem i just wanna try it
<MiLLeN> binarymutant: okeys!
<oCean_> amanu: sure, no one will stop you from doing that
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist
<oCean_> amanu: but probably few will help you if you do
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: ahhh your disk is in use so it won't have re-read the TOC
<raheem> amanu, learn the basics, learn c++, python, plus a few other languages ;)
<amanu> raheem also would like to know the procedure to do it
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: that's it.
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: any idea on how to do it?
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: nothing you can do
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: gee.
<amanu> i know c/c++ basics
<ikonia> amanu: there is no procedure, it's very complex and you have to understand a lot about linux / kernel / c++
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: can't I create another partition and use it?
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: not if the disk is in use
<amanu> well cant i just have a look at it?
<ikonia> amanu: sure
<rafaelscj> How to instal flash plugin... please
<horstle> hi
<amanu> procedurE?
<ikonia> rafaelscj: install "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<oCean_> amanu: there is no procedure
<ikonia> amanu: there isn't a procedure - download the kernel and look at the source code
<raheem> amanu, u r free to look at it.. for eg. take the source code of any program u like, work on it :)
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: so no solution, right??
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: not without a reboot
<cwillu> amanu, kernel sources are available directly from kernel.org, among other places
<amanu> can i get source code for ubuntu
<macman> guys .. what is one of the best iso burners out there .. besides dvd/CD creator ?
<raheem> amanu, sure, see how the things are coded, see how u can improve it
<Pici> !source | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<amanu> ok
<cwillu> amanu, actually making and running a custom kernel is fairly involved, and you certainly will break things the first couple times
<Flash> rafaelscj synaptic manager
<cwillu> !kernel | amanu
<ubottu> amanu: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BCampbell> macman, I've always liked k3b
<raheem> amanu, good luck
<BXCracer> Hi, how to connect to other server without leaving the freenode one ?
<amanu> its ok cwillu :p
<rafaelscj> ﻿ikonia,﻿ Flash,  nonfree is for flash 9. but flash 9 ins't available. Erro 404: Not found
<slippyr4> how do i browse what wireless networks are available?
<amanu> well thank u raheem
<ikonia> rafaelscj: what version of ubuntu are you using
<amanu> had any one tried before?
<lwizardl> Hi I have a dead onboard soundcard and have added a addon sound card. but I think ubuntu is using the onboard for sound. how can I tell it to use card 2?
<vegombrei> hi ... does anyone know the path to where f-spot photo manager saves its images ?
<Flash> rafaelscj what ver?
<ikonia> amanu: tried what ?
<rafaelscj> ﻿ikonia, 8.04 LTS
<ikonia> rafaelscj: that package should be updated and working
<Gnea> slippyr4: click on the network icon on the upper-right
<ikonia> rafaelscj: make sure you do a sudo apt-get update first
<rafaelscj> ﻿ikonia, let me see
<Flash> rafaelscj, if your confused pm me
<amanu> modifying or editing any pack/kernal
<oCean_> vegombrei: pobably in your homedir.. ~/Photos
<ikonia> amanu: yes, many times
<slippyr4> gnea: thanks. it seems i needed a reboot for that to work
<Gnea> slippyr4: cheers :)
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: really thanks.
<oCean_> amanu: you may want to join one of the development or kernel channels on irc.
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: no problem
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: there is a way to re-read the disk toc on he fly, but I can't find/remember it
<vegombrei> oCean_: there is no photos folder .. theres a pictures folder but that has other stuff
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: to mount a new partition the kernel file (that I deleted) has to read again?
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: it's a "new" partition so it has to re-read the toc
<Flash> ikonia> rafaelscj: that package should be updated and working, correct works perfect!
<nbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111279/  thats my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<amanu> coean_ how cani join?
<ikonia> amanu: I suggest you don't join at this time, and just read the basics first
<oCean_> vegombrei: Default there is a Photos folder in a user's homedir (mind the capital P)
<nbuntu> can someone help
<amanu> ok
<ikonia> amanu: those channels are not for "new" users but for serious discussion
<amanu> ok
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: but why can't it re-read the toc? is it because I deleted the kernel file? is the toc located inside the kernel file? (don't understand much about this)
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: no - it's because that disk is in use
<rafaelscj> Flash, what version is your flashplugin-nonfree package? i am doing a apt-get update...
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: your / partition is running of it, so the disk sis "locked" or "in use" so it can't re-read it
<vegombrei> oCean_: lemme check again
<raheem> amanu, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<BrokenClockwork> Hey, is there a shortcut for Ubuntu (GNOME) for show-Desktop?
<vegombrei> oCean_: not there
<ikonia> BrokenClockwork: bottom left of screen
<Flash> rafaelscj, look in pm i"ll help get you on the right track.
<BrokenClockwork> I mean a keyboard shortcut
<amanu> ok raheem
<oCean_> vegombrei: start fspot > edit > preferences... there is a drop down for import folder
<raheem> amanu, take it slowly in the beginning.. ;)
<dennda> BrokenClockwork: strg+alt+d or whatever you specify
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: i'll try to find how to re-read on the fly. don't have a cdrom to boot
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: I'm looking too, there is a way
<amanu> ok
<vegombrei> oCean_: thats what i did .. but i was importing like 20000 pictures .. then i clicked cancel and unchecked that option to copy to photos folder ... dont want duplicates so i wanna find that folder where its been copying them
<oCean_> vegombrei: you can always "sudo updatedb && locate jpg" .. if that would help you
<zce> is there any gui for changing routes with network-manager? for example sometimes i want the default route to be on wlan0, not eth0, when i have both (and other times, i want eth0).. right now im changing routes on command line
<tickrtockr> since yday's updates, no sounds working here, am i at the right place to ask about this?
<lwizardl> oCean_, when using a command like that would it be possible to have that command display into a text file instead of in the window
<Twinkletoes|W> Using netstat... how can I tell which interface a process is listening on?
<oCean_> lwizardl: sure. Any output can be redirected: ls -al > my_file.txt
<imps> Hey guys, how do I turn SHMconfig to 'true' ?
<oCean_> lwizardl: that wil overwrite the existing contents of that file. Using "ls -al >> file.txt" will append output to existing file
<ikonia> imps: what makes you think that's a valid linux setting ?
<ikonia> imps: I don't recognise that one, shm should be enabled by default
<imps> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<imps> I'm getting that error for a touchpad app
<ikonia> imps: ahhh an xorg setting
<imps> Not to sure what to put in terminal
<zce> imps: you can get that and more information here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<imps> Thank you.
<rosset> hi peoples
<rosset> how to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid?
<raheem> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ironfroggy_> im having to setup a new wlan card in a box without any of the usual gui's
<ironfroggy_> I've got the interface configured to the local routers channel, network id, and mac
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: have you received my private message?
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: nope please say in the channel
<ironfroggy_> but i can't seem to get it to actually connect. i dont know what my last step is. can anyone give me that last bit?
<rosset> !kde4
<raheem> rosset, but, i am not sure which version of kde it installs.. verify it pls
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: ahhh just got it
<maverick340> anyone who knows a good mp3 player with drag and drop support ?
<maverick340> audio-player to be accurate
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ironfroggy_> should dhclient be able to get an IP for a wlan interface or is there something else i need to specifically kick it to say "connect to the AP over there!"
<raheem> ironfroggy_, can't u use NetworkManager for that ?
<carlo___> Hi, and thanks for being here! I've got a question about building Ubuntu packages... you know, nothing fancy, just been building a lot of software that's not in the repos and want to share them to ease the wait for people...
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/re-read-the-partition-table-without-rebooting-linux-system.html <-- do you believe is it?
<ironfroggy_> raheem: its not installed.
<raheem> the usual command to connect to an AP is as follows.. assuming your interface is wlan0
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: possible
<ironfroggy_> raheem: thats why ive configured it manually (via iwconfig)
<ikonia> arthurmaciel: partprobe is certainly valid
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: well, this is what gparted uses... the error message is the same
<raheem> audo ifconfig wlan0 up
<raheem> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<silv3r_m00n> what are the improvements in ubuntu 8.10 over ubuntu 8.04 ?
<raheem> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "yourap"
<ironfroggy_> ive done that, too.
<raheem> ironfroggy_, then, dhclient wlan0
<ironfroggy_> it gives no errors, but seems to do nothing. dhclient isnt able to get a lease, either.
<raheem> ironfroggy_, did u try iwlist scan wlan0 ?
<raheem> ironfroggy_, are you able to see the access point ?
<Activewrk> ok, I nearly have this tethered now, just getting this error now
<Activewrk> WvDial: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
<Activewrk> Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: Device or resource busy
<ironfroggy_> raheem: "No scan results"! im sure thats important.
<raheem> try sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<genii> silv3r_m00n: I'm sure all the improvements are listed somewhere in the 42Mb archive at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/
<Gabbsmo>  I try to install Arch Linux through Unetbootin but when I restart my PC I get stuck on "Booting GRLDR". My HDD stops spinning. what to do?
<ironfroggy_> raheem: thats what tells me there are no scan results
<silv3r_m00n> I am looking for a fax sending utility .. please suggest a few
<raheem> ironfroggy_, try dmesg .. that should point u somewhere
<genii> !info mgetty-fax | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> mgetty-fax (source: mgetty): Faxing tools for mgetty. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.36-1.4 (intrepid), package size 142 kB, installed size 624 kB
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<yellowboy>  /quit
<genii> silv3r_m00n: There are a few others but mostly with mgetty as backend again, except for lprfax
<JamesA_> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<silv3r_m00n> genii: ok thanks let me try that
<JamesA_> Does anyone know how to quickly generate my own PGP keys?
 * latenubuntu is using Auto Join System by OverDrive Version: 1.1 You can get it at http://www.adamj.org
<JamesA_> !anyone | JamesA_
<ubottu> JamesA_, please see my private message
<Pici> latenubuntu: Please disable that script.
<mpalatnik> is the bind9 package from apt-get chrooted?
<mpalatnik> by default that is
<ironfroggy_> raheem: "wlan0: link is not ready" comes up when i bring the interface down and back up. i dont know if thats relevent but its the only thing i see referencing the wireless at all.
<raheem> ironfroggy_, let's start over ..
<ironfroggy_> and i know the ap is visible from here. im sitting next to this thing on my laptop connected to the same AP.
<carlo___> <silv3r_m00n>
<hoonteke> has anyone had any luck with booting the Desktop LiveCD over a network?  As for example these instructions:
<hoonteke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A%20variation:%20Booting%20the%20%22Live%20CD%22%20image
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: yes ?
<carlo___> most important improvements from my experience was enormously improved hardware detection
<raheem> ironfroggy_, try lshw -C network
<raheem> see if everything is fine  ..
<carlo___> especially when it comes to mobile internet
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: hmm...
<carlo___> and also ATI graphics support
<Joker_-_> Anyone here knows much about the "no sound after update" bug?
<Joker_-_> as in why it hapens, what causes it, and what's the solution?
<jrwren> oh sweet, after struggling with do-release-update, I see that I can update sources.list myself, but do-release-update is smart enough to know, I'm on feisty, I'm moving to gutsy and sources.list has already been updated.
<sipior> mpalatnik: no, it's not chrooted by default.
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: i tried kubuntu 8.10 yesterday... it was really fast at booting
<Joker_-_> I read a lot of "stories" about that bug and apparently no one has a clear fix other than "reboot and pray" wich gets me way too close of the windows way. I hate to think you have to reboot to fix a problem in linux.
<arthurmaciel> ikonia: http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/hoanga/2008/03/10/rereading-a-disk-partition-table-in-linux-without-rebooting/  <-- it simply does not work for me
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: but there was some problem with nividia-glx-177 installation
<carlo___> silv3r_m00n: that's odd, I hear that nvidia was supposed to be better supported than ATI, and my ATI worked flawless
<carlo___> silv3r_m00n: I'm looking forward to jaunty; main focus there is supposed to be boot-up time
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: my nvidia geforce 7400 worked perfect with ubuntu 8.04 .. but in kubuntu 8.10 there is some issue
<ironfroggy_> raheem: everything looks fine (to me). the card itself seems functioning, in that its letting me do all the configuration and iwconfig doesnt puke about it, so i at least no the card is installed right.
<igorzolnikov> Front sound is too low on laptop Sony Vaio VGN-SR11MR. Can you help me?
<carlo___> silv3r_m00n... driver regression... outch
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: dont know what exactly but read about the same issue on forums too ... that trying to configure nvidia stops x server from starting up
<raheem> ironfroggy_, sudo ifconfig <your-interface> down & sudo ifconfig <your-interface> up & sudo iwconfig <yourinterface> essid "yourAPaddress" & sudo dhclient <yourinterface>
<raheem> that's all i knwo about it ..
<jiffe89> anyone know how to get the install process to automatically choose english at the beginning using the preseed file?
<raheem> ironfroggy_, those should usually connect you to a normally configured AP (without encryption keys)
<jiffe89> I thought 'd-i languagechooser/language-name-ascii select English' would do it, but apparently not
<ironfroggy_> raheem: thank you for your help.
<hoonteke> is there a room for ubuntu administrations?  I'm hesistant to ask my questions on ubuntu-dev ...
<sipior> hoonteke: this would be it :-)
<Activewrk> ok, I managed to get this tethered, and can ping the internet. However Network manager won't stay connected and I can't surf with it
<carlo___> silv3r_m00n: hm, sounds like the regression might have been on the driver side... boy am I looking forward for it to be 'unaffordable' for hardware vendors to neglect linux desktops :)
<silv3r_m00n> carlo___: hmm
<azurewrathx> hy someone know a good irc perl server??
<silv3r_m00n> ubuntu 8.04 is totally fine.. all hardwares works
<hoonteke> sipior: hmm, okay.  shucks.  It appears then that no one else has been down the road I'm traveling.  (reference earlier question).   Oh well.
<silv3r_m00n> printer camera bluetooth etc
<JamesA_> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<azurewrathx>  someone know a good irc perl server??
<carlo___> Still looking for the right way to go about building Ubuntu packages for casual use...
<azurewrathx>  someone know a good irc perl server??
<gmap> Hi,  how do I change the gdm session to .xinitrc?
<slippyr41> i managed to remove the bar from the bottom of the screen where open window buttons are, like the windows taskbay. how do i get it back? or, even better, how do i integrate its function into the top bar?
<azurewrathx>  someone know a good irc server where discuss per programming??
<Flash> azurewrathx, what kind of programming ?
<sipior> hoonteke: well, keep asking your question every ten minutes or so...the composition of the channel changes on a regular basis, so a new person may well know what you need
<Jkelshac> right click the top panel and select add new panel azurewrathx
<carpii> azure, probably #perl on efnet
<paul68> is there a good program that I can use to take remote control between a linux pc and a windows pc?
<Jkelshac> sorry azurewrathx
<ryanprior> I want to be able to control my volume using the applet on gnome-panel, but it doesn't work. Alsa-mixer, however, works fine. How do I get the gnome applet working?
<hoonteke> sipior: ah, good point.  this *is* a large room.  heh. thanks
<carpii> paul68, theres a few, try vncserver or krdp
<Jkelshac> right click the top panel and select add new panel slippyr41
<butt> Hi all, does anyone knows how to format a USB fresh drive? I tried to unmount the USB  fresh drive and typed < sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 > in terminal, but it didnt work for me. it said that my USB fresh drive was mount. can someone help me figure this issue out? thanks!!
<raheem> hoonteke, personalised support is always available through canonical subscription, just a suggestion, if u r specific
<paul68> carpii: and the vncserver needs to be installed on the windows right or am I wrong? and I can use the client version right
<ikonia> butt: use gparted
<carpii> yes, for vnc thats true. krdp just uses windows remote desktop
<butt> gparted is easy to use?
<ikonia> butt: very easy gui
<carpii> so nothing needs installing on windows
<butt> um..thanks. try to find gparted
<hoonteke> raheem: that would be awesome, but I'm a grad student, which = no money, and I think I'm close to unsupported stuffs.
<sipior> ryanprior: you might try changing which channel the applet controls: try changing it to control the PCM volume
<raheem> hoonteke, in that case, u should always try this channel. but, don't expect to get first rate attentions always ;)
<hoonteke> raheem: heh, but to prove that I'm not a stingy bastard, I do recommened others to canonical subscription.  :-)
<paul68> carpii: since the other workstation is behind a router do I need to do something specific to get through?
<carpii> yes youd need to open tcp 3389
<raheem> hoonteke, u never knw what will come up. just ask what u got to ..then wait for someone to guide u.. that helps, trust me
<hoonteke> raheem: no nope, right there with you.  but given the size of this room, my question of ubuntu-administration is actually a little longer-lived than my recent (< 15m) envoy to this room.
<paul68> carpii: is there a way to do this automaticly since the workstation that I need to take control of is from someone with very little IT experience
<hoonteke> raheem: but, I will ask again in a few.  Thanks for the encouragement.  It's necessary some times.  ;-)
<hoonteke> just now, it's breakfast/lunch time.
<carpii> no, theres no automatic way. Thats the whole point of the firewall, to stop people remoting into you ;)
<raheem> hoonteke, u r welcome always
<ryanprior> sipior: I finally figured it out, it was trying to control my mobo audio rather than my sound card.
<carpii> theres a commercial service which lets you remote in without changing router, gotomypc.co.uk or theres a few others
<sipior> ryanprior: yeah, that'll do it :-)
<carpii> logmeinrescue.com
<Flash> logmeinrescue.com ?? lol
<carpii> ?
<shally87> hi..
<Activewrk> Auto Mobile Broadband Connetion won't connect in Network manager...ideas?
<shally87> where to get ubuntu command help?
<carpii> why is that funny?
<Flash> IMO its a joke
<carpii> well maybe, but its ok for emergencies
<sipior> shally87: right here :-)
<eoke> !cli | shally87
<ubottu> shally87: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<paul68> carpii: I agree with you there but since its my uncle its difficult to explain it the correct way
<raheem> hoonteke, this could give u hints may be, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_on_ThinkPads_without_CD-ROM_drive
<shally87> thanks
<shally87> i got this problem of installing xampp
<raheem> hoonteke, not sure if that's what u r looking for
<shally87> anyone can help me with it?
<paul68> carpii: ok thanks
<paul68> Flash its not a joke
<carpii> paul68, yup, always a problem. it might help to find his router and then read this http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<JamesA_> What is the address of the OpenPGP page on launchpad?
<cambazz> hello. how do I delete a package i installed with apt-get? for example apache2 ?
<Flash> paul68 quick fixes not my thing Sir
<slippyr4> everytime i boot, i am asked for a password for unlocking my keyring, (The application 'networkmanager applet' wants access...) how do i stop that? it's irritating.
<raheem> hoonteke, you may sign in with ubuntuforums & post your doubts there too ..
<usr13> shally87: What is the problem?
<paul68> carpii: I know for me its quite simple however not for him
<JamesA_> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<shally87> i just cannot use the su command to install xampp
<hoonteke> raheem: that's not a bad suggestion
<unop> shally87, use sudo instead
<usr13> shally87: sudo
<shally87> hmm
<shally87> ok..
<hoonteke> and yes that link is along the lines of what I'm doing.  Thanks for it.  I'm just running into some difficulties with the link I posted earlier.
<paul68> Flash: I am not looking for quick fixes just want to be able to help my uncle without having to travel for 2 hours
<usr13> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wiehan> Can I set up ubuntu server to create a wireless hotspot and then to share an internet connection wirelessly?
<unop> cambazz, sudo apt-get remove apache2
<mpalatnik> thanks sipior
<carpii> wiehan, you can normally just do that with any wireless router or access point
<Flash> paul68 did you see the "NOT" part ?
<shally87> ow ow
<usr13> shally87: Ubuntu does not use root account. It is one of the unique things about Ubuntu.
<paul68> Flash: oops sorry
<Flash> ;)
<shally87> oowh
<shally87> ok
<wiehan> carpii - correct - that is so obvious. What I want to do is set up squid as well as well as some other bandwith monotoring tools... THUS I WANT TO USE UBUNTU SERVER
<usr13> shally87: sudo is enabled by default all admin operations.
<eoke> wiehan: Look up hostapd
<Gnea> !caps | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shally87> ok
<carpii> wiehan, ok yes then, you can so this, but what im saying is you need hardware support from the router etc
<shally87> anyway usr13 how to make sudo work on this function
<shally87> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<carpii> wiehan, but you also might want to look at ipcop.com which I think has all this built in
<Gnea> wiehan: in answer to your original question: yes, youc an.
<nour> hi all
<usr13> shally87: Are you  using the package manager?
<usr13> shally87: apt-get or synaptic?
<JamesA_> Why might I receive the following error when receiving an encrypted email in Evolution Mail: "gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available"
<nour> how do i go to arabic room
<carpii> ipcop.org sorry
<wiehan> carpii, gnea thanks
<usr13> shally87: The synaptic package manager is easiest. It is a GUI application.
<shally87> ok
<shally87> look for it a moment
<shally87> brb
<wiehan> ok, which is relatively better: ipcop, engarde, pfnewsense vs. setting up ubuntu server to do this?
<shally87> tq
<Joker_-_> hey there, It seems like I have an ALSA problem. I have no sound (altho I can ear a "bump" when I select/deselect "digital output") and when I try an alsa-utils reset, it throws me errors "invalid card number". Might be a driver issue or something like that. Any leads?
<carpii> depends whether you need the server to do much more eventually
<djungelkraem> is there a recording level monitor for intrepid as there is one for 8.04?
<nour> hi all  is there others rooms here
<carpii> if youre more concerned about security than adding other apps later, go for ipcop, or streamline etc
<carpii> theyre both quite good, i havent tried others
<carpii> uh, smoothwall, not streamline
<usr13> shally87: What is the name of the package you are wanting to install?  (If you do a search for in in the synaptic package manager, it will show you and present option to install).
<Flash> carpii do you have ubuntu server on cd ?
<jcfp> !sa | nour
<ubottu> nour: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<carpii> no Flash
<carpii> i dont use ubuntu server, most my servers are red hat
<Flash> download it and i will help you set it up
<shally87> usr13 it is xampp
<carpii> and a ubuntu server virtual machine just for testing things
<shally87> now i searching for it but never found one
<AlexGC2> carpii, may I know why?  RH over Ubuntu server?
<usr13> wiehan: I use ipcop  It is really good. What are you trying to do?
<shally87> can get it from apachefriends
<carpii> Flash, its not me that needs it ;)
<Activewrk> WVdial, show I have an IP address and I can "dig" yahoo, but Network manager won't "connect" and I can't surf the net
<Flash> my bad lol carpii
<carpii> Alex, its just what ive become familiar with over time. No other reason really
<AlexGC2> carpii, thanks
<wiehan> usr13: ok, can you monitor internet usage with ipcop - and furthermore, monitor individual user usage with ipcop?
<hoonteke> btw, pseudo-tangential to this room, but perhaps of interest, anyone see this go by in the news?  Point 6 would be the most pertinent.
<hoonteke> http://www.truthout.org/011209R
<pluffsy> is there no smoother way to get a name from a pid then this script: ps ux | awk '/name/ && !/awk/ {print $2}' ? I can't belive it doesn't have it's own command.
<Flash> pluffsy should not post scripts in main
<carpii> wiehan, ipcop has squid built in i think (or at least as a plugin), so I imagine that gives you lots of control
<usr13> shally87: See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<wiehan> carpii: can you monitor internet usage with ipcop - and furthermore, monitor individual user usage with ipcop?
<pluffsy> Flash: uh I'm very sorry. why not with such a short one line script?
<usr13> wiehan: Yes, there are plugins for all sorts of stuff like that.
<vigo> Rythmbox just does not seem to function properly, is there another repo for it or like it?
<Flash> pluffsy, Ignorant users post alot in terminal and scripts can do harm in "many" cases
<shally87> tq usr13..
<shally87> brb
<carpii> pluffsy, you can get a lot of info about a process by looking in /proc/<PID>
<hoonteke> Flash: alright, for one-liners, what is the suggestion?
<Bizzeh> hi, does ubuntu have a package that will allow me to sync a windows mobile 6.1 based phone?
<pluffsy> Flash: alright.
<carpii> pluffsy. try like more /proc/32164/cmdline | cut -d" " -f1
<carpii> pluffsy. try .....    more /proc/32164/cmdline | cut -d" " -f1
<pluffsy> thanks. most shutdown now!
<gmathews> Hello, can someone point me to a wiki page on what to do when I add another hard drive - I would like to install Kubuntu on it (I have Ubuntu currently on my system now)
<eoke> Bizzeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<carpii> or use 'killall' if youre trying to kill all of similar processes
<abe-ny> hi all
<Bizzeh> thanks eoke
<pdvyas> any alsa expert here?
<Gnea> pdvyas: what's the problem?
<shally87> usr13 i got problem here.. it says tar: xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Activewrk> Can someone help? WVdial, shows I have an IP address and I can "dig" yahoo, but Network manager won't "connect" and I can't surf the net with a USB Modem
<pdvyas> my surround sound not working, i've common jacks for line , mic and center/lfe. rear
<shally87> is it related to the location of the tar files?
<BuckWild> hey, I installed updates on my laptop today and it installed new headers, when I went to reboot my computer it got stuck in a kernel panic
<Flash> hoonteke, I guess what im saying is that new users "ignorant" to ubuntu will post just about anything in a terminal. we don"t need people turning away from ubuntu from a mishap ;)
<BuckWild> anybody have any idea what was in the new linux headers or whatever
<BuckWild> the only way I could get my computer to start was to use grub to go back to the previous version
<pdvyas> gnea: there is no option in the alsa mixer to set the no. of channels to 6
<Gnea> pdvyas: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<sipior> BuckWild: what was the error? also, did it happen more than once?
<hoonteke> Flash: oh, I'm with you on that point.  It's a good point.  But there often /is/ a need to critique code or offer suggestions, and the rubric I've heard is < 3 lines is okay.  So what *should* folks do with one-liners with which they need help?
<BuckWild> sipior, it happens everytime I start the computer, looks like something about paging and virtual memory
<JamesA_> Why is it that even after using the command "gpg --delete-keys" and "gpg --delete-secret-keys" the keys still exist if I use "gpg --list-keys"?
<usr13> wiehan: Look for "Net traffic monitoring" a little over half way down the page at:  http://www.ipadd.de/binary.html
<usr13> shally87: See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<sipior> BuckWild: what was the precise error?
<pdvyas> gnea: it fails the speaker test
<Flash> hoonteke, pastebin is fine.
<BuckWild> sipior, "unable to handle kernel paging request" was what the bulk of the messages were
<carlf> anyone have any idea how to get my program window buttons back on the bottom of the screen to switch between windows on the desktop...they disappeared today on Ubuntu 64?
<BuckWild> sipior, is there a way I can get those errors in one of the logs?
<Gnea> pdvyas: k, did you check the other urls on that page? there's more to it than just a test
<hoonteke> Flash: overkill, IMHO, but I suppose I don't have a better idea.
<eoke> carlf: Do you still have a Bar there
<carlf> yes but nothing in it
<sipior> BuckWild: check for older versions of /var/log/dmesg
<eoke> carlf: Right click > Add to Panel
<vijay> Hi ...... i dont know whether im the only one facing this but ....... my system volume in ubuntu is 4-6 times lower than windows
<pdvyas> gnea: i've tries asoundrc and setting the model to 3stack and stuff but no luck
<sipior> BuckWild: also, it installed a new kernel package along with the headers, right?
<vijay> any ideas?
<eoke> carlf: Think the one you're most likely looking for is "Window List"
<mneptok> carlf: you mean the workspace switcher applet?
<latenubuntu> ikonia about the problem with mysql-server installation
<carlf> thanks that worked
<latenubuntu> it get sorted:)
<BuckWild> sipior, believe so, I didn't really pay too much attention to what it was installing but I saw the linux kernel stuff in there and took note because I knew I'd have to recompile my wireless drivers to get them to work
<Flash> hoonteke, one line is simply enough to infect a ubuntu user, period.
<latenubuntu> i've rinstall the gnome-setting-deamon packeg
<carlf> eoke  Thanks a bundle...I was totaly stumped...even looked at that once but did not see window lanuch ...thanks again
<hoonteke> Flash: again, I agree with you.  You've made a good point.  I'm just saying that I wish there were "a better way".  pastebin is a good idea, that still seems like overkill to me.  Call it "growing pains" as I change my ways.
<eoke> carlf: No worries I think everyone does that at some point or another.
<chronix> is the synaptic update manager down or something? i cant download anything
<BuckWild> sipior, another interesting bit of trivia is that I was able to boot successfully into the new kernel mod when I used recovery mode
<sipior> BuckWild: do you specify any boot options for your kernels?
<BuckWild> sipior, so I'm not sure exactly what the difference is between recovery mode and normal boot, but when I booted into recovery mode and got the prompt I hit resume normal boot and it works
<cristi> chronix: there are many servers from which you can download packages, maybe the one you choose is down
<BuckWild> sipior, should just be default stuff
<eoke> chronix: Seems ok here
<jedimindlappy> how would i go about specifiying what server apt gets packages from ?
<chronix> how do i choose a different server
<cristi> chronix: one moment
<Activewrk> anyone around who can help with Network Manager?
<patholio> evening all
<sipior> BuckWild: might be a bug in the package...i didn't manage to find a recent bug report discussing this for ubuntu 8.10.
<cristi> chronix: settings->repositories
<eoke> chronix: Settings > Repositories > Download from
<BuckWild> sipior, I probably should've mentioned, I'm on 8.04
<chronix> thanks guys
<cristi> chronix: np :)
<sipior> BuckWild: well, as long as you've got it working, might as well leave it in place, and see if another kernel package update isn't forthcoming shortly :-) or, consider an upgrade to 8.10?
<jedimindlappy> chrisi thats in package manager ?
<jedimindlappy> or software sources ?
<cristi> jedimindlappy: package manager
<Joker_-_> where / what is the /etc/modprobe.conf file in Ubuntu?
<jedimindlappy> thanks, funny enough i asked the same question 10 seconds before he did :)
<BuckWild> sipior, I guess I can do that, I tried upgrading to 8.10, but the network manager was....shall I say, not a great fit, and the wireless driver in 8.10 for my laptop left loads to be desired
<cristi> jedimindlappy: i just joined xD
<jedimindlappy> too bad i already started a 300+meg apt-get thats going at a whopping 30k/sec
<Joker_-_> where / what is the _/etc/modprobe.conf_ file in Ubuntu?
<sipior> BuckWild: maybe best to leave well enough alone, in that case.
<cristi> jedimindlappy:  :))
<daplumpkin> can anyone help me? i'm having problems with my boot loader
<BuckWild> sipior, yeah, I'm hoping that 9.04 will fix some problems that I have with 8.10, and it probably will
<tweak66> daplumpkin: what kind of problems
<daplumpkin> can i just pm you to free up the main room?
<tweak66> yes
<eoke> Joker_-_: man modprobe.conf
<h3rm35> hi :)
<cristi> how can i turn off the automatic drives scan? i am getting an error while that scan, when ubuntu is being loaded. The error somehow doesn't allow me to start the x server and the login doesn't even seem to work
<Qtpaxa> does anyone know if intrepid ibex works with nvidia 96 legacy driver?
<mar77i> what exactly is the policy for the proposed updates repository? I've just seen there has a 2.14.4-0-ubuntu2 release for libgtk2-0-bin, but not for libgtk2-0-0... same version, different build...
<mar77i> *been
<shally87> bye all..gonna sleep now..going for a trip tomorrow..
<shally87> c ya
<s0101> hi all
<tweak66> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usr13> cristi: So, during the boot process, it has stopped to do a file system check on your hard drives?  Is that the issue?
<s0101> is it possible to channge ubuntu 8.10 harddrive encryption password?
<ardchoille> mar77i: I have nvidia 6200 card and the 96 drivers actually work better than the others
<Joker_-_> eoke: aight then where can I do that in ubuntu: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/FAQ Point 3.15
<Qtpaxa> ardchoille: i heard they have problems with ooffice and k3b.. it's that true?
<Qtpaxa> and that u have tu enable proposed repos
<ardchoille> Qtpaxa: No problems with OO.o here but I don't use any kde apps
<cristi> usr13: no, that's not really the issue. The issue is that it jams at around 6% and doesnt allow me to start the x server, and the login is not correct for some reason. So if there's no other way, i'd rather disable this scan so i won't have to do it manually all the time
<ardchoille> Qtpaxa: I have never used proposed repos, it's a bad idea
<Qtpaxa> ardchoille: neither do I, just asking :D
<Qtpaxa> ardchoille: u don't need to enable proposed???
<mar77i> ardchoille, you must have mistaken me for Qtpaxa
<ardchoille> The 96 drivers with my nvidia card actually made compiz run better
<ardchoille> Qtpaxa: I have never used proposed
<usr13> cristi: What "scan" are you talking about?  Is it a scan of the hard drive?
<ardchoille> mar77i: yes, I did, sorry about that
<s0101> can i remove or change the 8.10 hd encryption password?
<eoke> Joker_-_: Probably /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Boomking> is this the right place to ask for help ? :P
<cristi> usr13: yes, it scans sda1, my hard drive
<eoke> Boomking: Yes one of many ;)
<ardchoille> Boomking: this is a support channel for Ubuntu
<usr13> cristi: Is it giving an error of some sort?
<Joker_-_> eoke: I think it was in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Joker_-_> eoke: I'm tryin that an see what will happen
<Boomking> i downloaded the live Cd
<Boomking> and booted from it ,
<Boomking> then hit install and all i got was a blinking underscore
<Boomking> no cd spinning no hd flashing
<Boomking> any ideas ?? *Spec's* 4400x2 brisbane 4 gigs ddr2 jetway am2 bord with 690v chipset , 8600gts card
<FloodBot1> Boomking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rabikumar> i installed ubuntu 8.11 and not getting graphical mode i m only gettig textmode .i tried startx bt it for no use
<usr13> cristi: You may have hardware problem with that drive.  If the filesystem is corrupt, you will not be able to boot the OS.
<ardchoille> rabikumar: you mean ubuntu 8.10?
<Joker_-_> eoke: nope, you are right
<Joker_-_> eoke: just checked the file you pointed out.
<rabikumar> yes
<eoke> Joker_-_: Lucky guess ;)
<bazhang> Boomking, did you md5 the iso, burn slowly then do the disk integrity check?
<cristi> usr13: yes, in the black screen, and then i simply have a terminal
<Boomking> well it works on another system
<usr13> cristi: Did you do a proper shut down?  Or did you somehow cut the power to the running machine?
<Boomking> and not even the test works on this machine :S
<usr13> cristi: What does the propmt look like?
<cristi> usr13: no. it's the routine check of drives
<rabikumar> see i m getting command mode screen with #prompt but culdnt be able 2 goo inside graphical mode
<rafaelscj> Flash
<Joker_-_> eoke: rebooting...
<Boomking> Bazhang in desparation i downloaded the amd64 version and the same thing
<cristi> usr13: i really can't say, i can restart and take some notes for you, if you'll be here afted 10 mins?
<eoke> Joker_-_: Good luck
<s0101> news for people who get a black screen after activating nividia driver with 8.10 and old geforce cards (I had the same problem and the solution was to use driver 96)
<spsneo> I am on gnome with ubuntu ibex. I am not able to set http proxy authentication with network proxy . What to do?
<usr13> cristi: fsck  Yes, that is the file system check which is a routine operation.  It is done if the system is not shut down cleanly, or after about 25 reboots.  If there are errors it will try to fix them.  If they cannot be fixed, you will need to replace the drive.
<cristi> usr13: i don't think it's the hard drive because it's my only hard drive and it works just fine
<usr13> cristi: Do you know what drive your OS is installed on?
<anteaya> is there something wrong with the repositories? synaptic keeps giving me errors saying it can't find the update
<cristi> usr13: sda1, my only, i guess
<s0101> I installed ubuntu with full hd encryption and i would like to remove or at least change the password because i will have other people using this computer
<usr13> cristi: Do you have a USB drive plugged into the machine at this time?  Or some other drive?
<eoke> anteaya: Someone else just posted something similar
<cristi> usr13: just the mouse..
<tweak66> should be nothing wrong with repositories.. i just updated
<anteaya> eoke, cool, at least I know it isn't me then
<usr13> cristi: What do you see on the screen now?
<cristi> usr13: note that this is a laptop..
<anteaya> eoke, hope the powers that be already know about this
<eoke> tweak66: Different people use different repositories
<usr13> cristi: Ok, good. That is useful info.
<cristi> usr13: i am running just fine. if i skip the check it runs normally
<eoke> anteaya: You could try changing the repository source Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Download From
<Boomking> Any one ? (live cd installation /ubuntu 8.10 ii, *hit install* , black screen with blinking underscore, has it happend ? solution :s ???)
<archangelpetro> has anyone here tryed installing ubuntu from a USB pen? I created an image with unetbootin, but for some reason when booting i'm met with a blank screen
<anteaya> eoke, good suggestion
<carpii> archangel, yes i always install ubuntu from usb pen
<matti_> hi all, i heard roomers, that Amiga "graphical stations" might come back "return" in interess will they be as good as "S
<picca> is it possible to make the view in gthumbs respond to the left and right arrow keys - e.g. back and forth
<picca> view=viewer
<cristi> usr13: if i don't, i get a prompt, and after i try to start x, it says that it cannot be started and i get a login which doesn't really work
<BuckWild> hey, does anyone know how to search and see if someone's aware of this bug?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6637549
<archangelpetro> carpii: have you ever had an issue where the screen is just a blank screen with blinking cursor?
<BuckWild> because I just encountered that same exact problem on 8.04 after the updates today
<Joker_-_> eoke: ok rebooted, now I dont get any error with alsa, but the cards are still not in a great order... th emain card (sound blaster audigy) is card #2 as in -c0, -c1, -c2
<usr13> cristi: Oh, I see.    Well, sounds like there is a problem with the hard drive.  You should look closely at what it says when it scans because it will give you important clues as to what might be wrong.  My guess is that the Hard Drive is in the early stages of failure.
<bazhang> Boomking, this is the busybox you get? or nothing at all
<The-Compiler> -.-
<carpii> arch: no not that i can recall. But Ive only ever installed 8.04 not 8.10
<Boomking> say what ? :P
<carpii> arch: plus its an 8G pen. Maybe larger pens would have trouble booting (if they even make larger pens, Im not sure)
<usr13> cristi: Or, your filesystem may have become corrupt somehow.
<cristi> usr13: omg, like i just bought this computer 1 month ago or something
<carpii> arch, make sure you safely 'eject' the usb pen after using unetbootin, maybe there is data in cache which hasnt yet been written to it
<matti_> SGI worksations
<cristi> usr13: i'll relog and if i get the scan i'll take some notes and come back for some feedback. it will take around 10 mins. ok?
<mo7> cristi, did you try to boot from live cd and do a fsck manually?
<eoke> Joker_-_: Sorry to here that unfortunately I'm not an expert in that area (or any other ;) )
<cristi> mo7: no..
<archangelpetro> carpii: the odd thing is, it boots on one one of my laptop, but not the one with the broken CDrom drive :(
<tweak66> what's wrong cristi?
<usr13> cristi: Doesn't matter how long ago you bought it.  A hard drive can fail at any time.  But not seeing what you are seeing, I can not tell for sure.  Like I said, you need to look carefully at the information that is printed on the screen.
<usr13> cristi: k
<Joker_-_> eoke: well, you pointed the right file (I guess) wich helped so thanks. Ill see if it does work when I come back home tonight.
<nbuntu> ok so i stopped using the ati proprietry drivers in 8.10 and now the screen randomly flickers from dark to light (as if it was switching from ac to battery and back) however the problem is not a physical one (no lose wiring) any ideas - using ati open source drivers on 8.10
<carpii> arch, have you removed the broken cdrom from your bios boot order ?
<eoke> No worries Joker_-_ one of the others may also be able to help you.
<archangelpetro> carpii: so, i'm really confused as to what's going on
<Joker_-_> yup
<s0101> Could somebody please help me
<s0101> ?
<archangelpetro> carpii: yes, i can manually set also to boot from usb, but it just goes to the blank screen
<BleSS> hi! does anybody knows any software to build organigrams?
<tweak66> s0101 with what?
<hemanth> BleSS, organigrams ??
<hemanth> BleSS, get me the link to it
<tweak66> like organ music?
<s0101> i would like to remove or at least change my password for full hd encryption in 8.10
<carpii> ok arch, i dont know why that would be. It should at least get into the boot stage unless the image was corrupt i would have thought
<nbuntu> hey what reason could there be for the screen flickering from light to dark randomly?
<usr13> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<tweak66> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<hemanth> !organigrams
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about organigrams
<tweak66> lol
<hemanth> lol
<archangelpetro> carpii: it boots from one of the machines, but when i select "usb hard disk' on the other?
<sceo> my automatic login doesn't work.  the settings are set, but I still get prompted.  I think this has been since I installed the server kernel to get PAE enabled.
<anteaya> eoke, not working several in canada, main server, iceland, none of them are serving up files to me
<BleSS> hemanth: s/organigram/organizational chart
<s0101> I used the the encryption from the install cd
<eoke> anteaya: Hmm may be a client side issue then
<alexplay> HOW DO I ARE INSTALL UVUNTU?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<eoke> s0101: It's not easily done as it's hashed into all the data.
<jeremie> BleSS>>labyrinth
<eoke> !caps | alexplay
<ubottu> alexplay: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> !install > alexplay
<ubottu> alexplay, please see my private message
<ergZay> under software sources-updates, whats the dashed checkbox mean for recommended updates?
<s0101> can i change the password because i need to give it out to somebody else
<anteaya> eoke, possibliy, I guess except that I have had no problems prior to 5 minutes ago
<bombas> Hi, I have problem connecting to "Direct Internet" after vpnc-disconnect
<carpii> s0101 use passwd command
<filthpig> Hi all!
<martin_> hi, how to add a new command to the options that pop up when you click on a file with the right mouse button (want to add command to enqueue music file in totem)?
<maco> s0101: system -> preferences -> about me. there's  a change pw button
<jiffe89> anyone know how to get the install process to automatically choose english at the beginning using the preseed file?
<carpii> s0101 sorry, ignore that. i thought you mean user account password
<alexplay> MY CASE SENSITIVE BROKE
<s0101> but isnt that only the login password for the users i
<s0101> ok
<Baz_> hi i am using *revelation* password manager and one of its benefits is that it "can access remote files via gnome-vfs" - basically that I can access my passwords thru ssh... how do I go about using gnome-vfs to do this?
<eoke> s0101: I believe that to be the case yes
<\kira> someone asked me to run smartctl, but I dont have it installed, and dont know what the package name is. Anybody know?
<ergZay> under software sources-updates, whats the dashed checkbox mean for recommended updates?
<maco> martin_: right click -> open with -> open with other -> at the bottom, there's "use custom command"
<s0101> i tried to google it but i cant find anything
<hemanth> BleSS, try biblus
<hemanth> BleSS, google it
<maco> s0101: if you want to change all users passwords, then just "sudo passwd user2" if user2 is another user's username
<tweak66> kirs.. there's a command to search for packages that starts with an r..
<tweak66> (thinking)
<eoke> s0101: http://vaidab.blogspot.com/2007/10/add-second-passphrase-to-ubuntus.html
<maco> Baz_: gnome-vfs is gone
<tweak66> Kira
<bombas> I have problem to connect to direct internet but vpnc works. can any one please help?
<s0101> i need to changde my full hd encryption password
<jeremie> Hi...yesterday, in hardy 8.04, kernel upgrades 2.6.24.23.46 >> .48 made my machine die of kernel panic after reboot. I reverted back to old packages through synaptic>>force version via older kernel. so now it's OK, but it still hurts. what should i do?
<eoke> s0101: Will that help
<BleSS> jeremie: hemanth: thanks
<maco> Baz_: it was replaced with gvfs a few releases ago
<s0101> thats come before user account login
<hemanth> BleSS, np
<\kira> tweak66: okay? Do you know what it is?
<tweak66> thinking lol
<jeremie>  Hi...yesterday, in hardy 8.04, kernel upgrades 2.6.24.23.46 >> .48 made my machine die of kernel panic after reboot. I reverted back to old packages through synaptic>>force version via older kernel. so now it's OK, but it still hurts. what should i do?
<\kira> tweak66: lol, k
<martin_> maco, thanks:)
<tweak66> anyone remember the search command from cli to search packages?
<maco> s0101: if you want easy ssh logins, use seahorse (applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption keys) and setup an ssh key to go to it
<Baz_> maco, oh really... do u think I could then use that to do what I am looking for, or is it non-transferable?
<isido> tweak66: apt-cache search name?
<maco> Baz_: er that was at you
<maco> s0101: sorry
<hemanth> BleSS, http://www.conceptdraw.com/en/products/cd5/ap_organigram.php
<svalenci> I wish I could get paltalk working on ubunto lol
<tweak66> hm.
<tweak66> starts with an r
<tweak66> lmao
<martin_> another question, i have to use a proxy connection with authorization - and the problem is that i have configured all proxy settings and event then updates and symantec cannot connect, any idea why?
<maco> Baz_: setup an ssh key with seahorse, and let seahorse configure the remote server for you. then when you ssh to it, seahorse will automaically log you in
<filthpig> I have a weird problem. I'm trying to boot ubuntu from a usb device, and I have told bios that usb dev is first boot device etc etc, but as long as I leave ie cdrom and hard disk bootable (second and third boot dev) it skips to harddisk automatically, and if I disable hdd and cdrom completely I get "Boot error, no system installed" or something to that effect... This is an old computer, and it has IDE drives if that helps determine the proble
<tweak66> where's ActionParsnip when u need em
<g00gle> How can i view the deb packages that i have installed manually?
<\kira> tweak66: found it
<tweak66> good lol
<\kira> tweak66: apt-cache search smartctl
<BleSS> hemanth: thanks but I only use free/open software
<\kira> tweak66: :)
<Baz_> maco, its not for ssh login... its a password manager for my bank accounts, my ebay login, etc... I would like to be able to access those passwords if i am not at my computer, securely...
<tweak66> kirs: what is that package?
<tweak66> kira*
<\kira> tweak66: thanks, thats going to be REALLY useful in the future, the package was smartmontools
<hemanth> BleSS, bubbl.us/
<tweak66> kira: :P
<\kira> tweak66: thanks, thats going to be REALLY useful in the future, the package was smartmontools
<hemanth> BleSS, is the best for u then :)
<\kira> tweak66: opps, double :|
<maco> Baz_: oh. i thought you meant it held your ssh passwords for you. no...i dont think there's any way to make gvfs act enough like gnome-vfs for it. youd have to use gnome 2.20 (gutsy) to get gnome-vfs
<topsub> Is there a video recorder like fraps for windows for ubuntu?
<maco> Baz_: gutsy is going end of life (no more security updates, no more repositories) in april though
<tweak66> kira: s'okay.
<BleSS> hemanth: thanks for the link, I cann't find it
<_Vi_> topsub: try istanbul
<ergZay> and seeing as no one is responding, ill ask for the third time
<ergZay> under software sources-updates, whats the dashed checkbox mean for recommended updates?
<bullgard4> Although 2 Ubuntu-8.04.2 computer are in the same LAN, the command 'hostname -d' produces different output. What is the reason?
<tweak66> Hi Cobra_Girl
<hemanth> BleSS, you just start drawing it there , its a RICH app , you need not download anything
<Cobra_Girl> hi tweak66
<khuram> i want to make webhosting srever
<khuram> any one help me
<_Vi_> Kernel updates always ruin something or another,,, should i just not update today's/yesterdays kernel upgrade? Or is it really important?
<tweak66> it worked for me
<carpii> khuram, install ubuntu server and follow the prompts it asks.
<carpii> or ask a more specific question ;)
<khuram> i instaled
<vigo> khuran: Have you looked at the Forums?
<khuram> and also i instaled apache2
<\kira> bullgard4: not sure, but in the man page, it says not to use -d to get the DNS domain name. that might help :|
<khuram> any basic tipe
<khuram> tips
<\kira> bullgard4: it returns the NIS domain name
<mo7> khuram, where is the problem?
<Level_5> anyone here running 8.1 on a HP laptop model DV9819wm?
<vigo> khuram: Read the Forums for a few hours...that is the best tip I have
<khuram> i tryed
<svalenci> a web server uh?
<ergZay> I'm looking at the Software Sources administration window, under Updates there is "Recommended Updates." It has a '-' on the checkbox instead of a check, what does this mean?
<carpii> khuram, just explain whats wrong. youre making it too difficult for us to help you
<khuram> ok
<bullgard4> \kira: The domain in the same LAN should be same, should it not?
<khuram> whats main thing for hosting
<carpii> depends what youre hosting
<_Vi_> Anyone on 8.04 have any issues with yesterdays kernel update? I'm kinda scared to update :)
<khuram> just give me links and i try my best
<svalenci> I don't think there is anything wrong... I think he just don't know what he wants.
<carpii> you want a webserver presumably
<jeremie> _vi_>>same here
<jeremie> i kernel panicked after upgrade
<svalenci> I think so too carpii
<carpii> when you installed ubuntu server it would have asked what sort of thigns you want to install
<mo7> khuram, what do you want to host? there are too many options to just say "install this or that"
<vigo> _Vi_ : I was unaware of an update,,but will look now....
<_Vi_> jeremie: that's my fear :/
<carpii> jeez, this is hard work ;)
<khuram> web hosting
<\kira> bullgard4: I get two different outputs, aswell
<khuram> php web hosting
<_Vi_> jeremie: how did you fix it?
<jeremie> I reverted, now will wait a few days and see...
<bullgard4> \kira: Ah!
<_Vi_> ah how to revert?
<jeremie> in synaptic>>
<\kira> bullgard4: but, dont trust it too much. One is running from a live cd
<nogeek1> hi, I can format an external USB-drive with gparted. But since my root-password is required to launch the app, the permissions are root as well?! I need them for current user instead. Suggestions?
<\kira> bullgard4: my harddrive went corrupt :|
<vigo> backups are the SAVING grace to any system
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  FF3 seems to have a problem with displaying PNG images.  it displays garbage instead.  I vaguely recall finding  abug report about it on LP and a workaworund, ages ago, but I cannot seem to find it now. would anyone know?
<bullgard4> \kira: Hm.
<jeremie> every linux-headers + llinux-images >> force version >> downgrade
<Light-> nogeek1: you need to be root to format drives. the permissions will be root if you mounted it as root
<khuram> how can i accass my server for deskop
<carpii> khuram, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<svalenci> do you have a DNS server or someone managing the domains for your future websites? if you don't need it then just install apache
<Level_5> anyone here loaded 8.10 on an HP model dv9819wm?
<carpii> we cant help because i dont think you know what youre really doing
<rafaelscj> Flash
<jeremie> _vi_>> do you need more specific answer?
<butt> did anyone try to format fat32 in Gparted before? Does anyone knows how long it will take on a 8 gb fresh drive? Thanks
<_Vi_> jeremie: so in synaptic i just search for linux-headers, images and it will fix it?
<enovativ> i upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 a few days ago, and i like 8.04 better, is there a way to roll back the upgrade so that i am using 8.04 again ?
<carpii> eno, no not really
<carpii> i had to reinstall
<mo7> khuram, maybe you're looking for this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<enovativ> carpii: you had to reinstall ?
<carpii> yes
<outoftime> hey all, what's the preferred utility for converting images into ICO format?
<carpii> i tried to rollback to 8.04 from 8.10 and it was just a mess
<Ekips> What's wrong with 8.10?
<enovativ> carpii: i was afraid of that...oh well...reinstall it is, thanks
<Ekips> Apart from crappy gcc4.3 which can be fixed
<carpii> well, i tried to rollback kde. Theres no real way to rollback ubuntu itself
<jeremie> _vi_ : select them, then in package >> force version >> select the previous one or which ever
<jcapinc> alright, ive got a weird issue, I can get around this but it is annoying, 90% of the time when a window opens the title bar is above the top menu bar, meaning I cant move it without alt+click+drag, which is fine, but annoying after a while.  Is there some sort of config file I can edit to tell windows a default location to start up?
<_Vi_> ok thanks jeremie
<jeremie> _vi_ : np
<orudie2> how can i find out which version of php and mysql server is currently installed ?
<butt> did anyone try to format fat32 in Gparted before? Does anyone knows how long it will take on a 8 gb fresh drive? Thanks!! it looks it will take forever...........
<nbuntu> im on 8.10 and the screen keeps flickering - using ati x1600 open source drivers - any ideas?
<basti> Jemand deutsch?
<erUSUL> arthurmaciel: no boot does not need to be on a separate partition
<jpds> !de | basti
<ubottu> basti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ergZay> I'm looking at the Software Sources administration window, under Updates there is "Recommended Updates." It has a '-' on the checkbox instead of a check, what does this mean?
<__mikem> win 3
<__mikem> oops
<ergZay> what is ubottu saying
<polishpaul> hey guys, i'm trying to figure out the fonts here with conky - i have it setup but not all icons are displaying - its trying to use OpenLogos, ConkyWeather, and PizzaDude fonts, how do i get those setup?
<neosuki> which is the best vpn client compatible with CISCO standards?
<nat2610> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Gustavo_G> I would like for Ubuntu to not spawn the GUI at boot time. What config files should I be looking to change?
<BotLobsta> what libraries do I need to compile a 32 bit application on a 64 bit machine?
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove (or kdm if it is kubuntu)
<werdnum> !crosscompile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crosscompile
<werdnum> BotLobsta: If you want to google, search for cross-compiling on linux
<ZeroA4> Gustavo_G, you mean the boot splash or the gdm login ?
<carpii> gustavo, i think youd need to remove the link to kdm or gdm in /etc/rc2.d
<polishpaul> can anyone help me with a font issue? I can't seem to get some to show up with Conky
<Gustavo_G> excuse the noobish question, but rc2.d is a directory with a bunch of Sxx files in it. Should I be looking in the S30gdm one?
<Flash>  Can someone help rafaelscj install adobe flash player ?? i tried to help but evey move failed. thank you!
<carpii> Gustavo, youre better off using the command erSUL suggested
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: do not  fiddle directly with the links on rc dirs use the command i gave you
<carpii> i didnt know about that though :)
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: it does the same thing but does it right
<Gustavo_G> haha that's great
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ruben23> hi
<Gustavo_G> the executable is the update-rc.d ?
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: yep
<_VIM_> Well so far no kernel panic on the new 8.04 kernel :)
<Flash> rafaelscj if it keeps saying NOT FOUND then something needs updating
<Gustavo_G> and so what command from the command like would I type to begin gdm?
<erUSUL> _VIM_: that's a good thing ;P
<_VIM_> :D
<mo7> Gustavo_G, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: sudo invoke-rc.d gmd
<erUSUL> Gustavo_G: or what mo7 said
<Gustavo_G> Thank you for the help
<Flash> 15 times and rafaelscj still cant install adobe :/ somethings broken
<cristi> usr13:  hy, i'm back
<cristi> usr13: i got the output error, and i also run fsck
<Flash> rafaelscj
<Flash> any luck?
<Flash> now i know why people smoke weed
<cristi> usr13: the output error was: /dev/sda1: inodes that were part of a corupted orphan link list found
<ruben23> hi...can i ask about vi editor here..
<cristi> usr13: and unexpected inconsistency
<woli> is 512 mb optimal for ubuntu to run?
<nickrud> !o4o | Flash
<ubottu> Flash: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<genii> woli: Anything over 256
<cristi> usr13: during fsck i got these outputs (i'll just give a few of the numerous)
<erUSUL> cristi: please do so on a pastebin
<nickrud> woli, but 512 will let you run a lot smoother
<gordonjcp> 18:39 < Flash> 15 times and rafaelscj still cant install adobe
<cristi> erUSUL: ok
<gordonjcp> Flash: Adobe *what* ?
<prakriti> is there any way to install ubuntu-server from the alternate install cd?
<prakriti> it just does its think and installs desktop
<prakriti> thing
<Scunizi> prakriti: once you system is installed you can do that easilly
<vigo> I like the branded Firefox, but I would prefer to use Seamonkey as default when I click/tap on links, how is this done?
<prakriti> how is that scunizi?
<Scunizi> prakriti: give me a sec to reference and I'll have it all written down for you.
<genii> prakriti: If you have internet to that box, install tasksel package, then run tasksel with sudo and choose LAMP install
<O__o> how come remote desktop doesnt work in xubuntu?
<nogeek1> Light-: after formatting can I change the permission by mouse click somehow? Or do I need the terminal?
<lyrae> is there an app to create themes for Gedit? its such a hassle..i keep having to delete the theme, open gedit again, and load the theme
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nickrud> !away > h3rm35|afK
<ubottu> h3rm35|afK, please see my private message
<neosuki> please suggest me a good gui vpn client for ubuntu
<O__o> how to setup remote desktop server in xubuntu?
<O__o> it works in ubuntu session
<O__o> but not in xubuntu
<neosuki> O__o: which one are you using for rdp?
<Flash> rafaelscj, please tell me how you made out, my heads about to explode from your issue...
<Snowcat4> why my PCMCIA wlan card of A-Link WL54(c) as chipset of RTL-8185 can't join into none of networks (can scan but no tx rx)
<Scunizi> prakriti: It's going to be a couple of minutes because my package manager has a lock and I can't get to Synaptic to reference.  Essentially in Synaptic pkg manager you can choose to install a "task". Like a LAMP stack with one click.
<Jinxed--> New to ubuntu: is there a good guide on how to install ubuntu, but keep windows on my computer.
<O__o> neosuki, the computer was ubuntu, but i install xubuntu and running xubuntu now
<Scunizi> !dualboot | Jinxed--
<ubottu> Jinxed--: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rafaelscj> ﻿Flash, I've installed the .deb package from ﻿adobe's site. no luck
<svalenci> dualboot? what about virtualization peeps?
<O__o> neosuki, the remote desktop runs in ubuntu but not xubuntu
<nickrud> Jinxed--, also http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index.html has that and more useful stuff
<Jinxed--> Does it matter if I am running a 64 bit operating system right now?
<_VIM_> rafaelscj: have you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<erUSUL> Jinxed--: nope
<nickrud> Jinxed--, no, you can use either 64 or 32 bit ubuntu
<svalenci> ubunto runs in 64bit as well just look for the right package
<Scunizi> Jinxed--: no.. what happens is your boot manager is replaced with grub so you'll have a choice on boot where you want to go.
<Flash> rafaelscj, so you cannot use or install flash at all? i dont know what else to do for you
<rafaelscj> ﻿_VIM_, still no
<neosuki> O__o: in ubuntu, which appln do u use for remote desktop?
<Flash> im all out of ideas
<nickrud> Jinxed--, dual boot means exactly that: whatever os you boot is in complete control independently of the other os
<eoke> neosuki: Try rdesktop
<svalenci> and you can virtualize windows so you can use both at the same time or do a dual boot but you wont be able to use both at the same time
<_VIM_> rafaelscj: type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'  No quotes
<neosuki> O__o: please try with tsclient or krdc
<O__o> neosuki, the one in system | preference | remote desktop
<Flash> I never heard of the problems your having rafaelscj
<cristi> usr13: http://pastebin.com/m2715a582
<cristi> usr13: there were a lot of each example
<Light-> nogeek1: you usually need to change the permissions on the directory where your drive is mounted to be owned by your user, and rwx. go to a terminal and type "sudo chown -R username /media/mountpoint && sudo chmod -R 777 /media/mountpoint" where username is your username and /media/mountpoint is the place where the drive is mounted. ideally you'd add an entry to fstab, google for a howto
<rafaelscj> ﻿_VIM_, okay
<rafaelscj> ﻿Flash, anyway thanks
<woli> is it a good idea to run ubuntu from a windows vm?
<O__o> i want something like vnc server run in xubuntu
<woli> O__o, get gitso
<Qtpaxa> woli: if u wanna test
<nickrud> woli, it's a fine idea, except you won't be able to use the pretty eye candy. Which is overhyped imho
<svalenci> as long as you back it up yes. I dont see why not woli.
<woli> will i be able to use compiz?
<Flash> woli> is it a good idea to run ubuntu from a windows vm?.....you should run linux off of a windows vm
<woli> my vm *virtualbox* has 3d acceleration for opengl
<bazhang> woli, no
<O__o> i checked the command in system | preferences | remote desktop, it is vino-preferences
<svalenci> yes woli.
<woli> i will be able? nice!
<Flash> sorry, i mean run windows off linux vm
<O__o> but running vino-preferences in xubuntu doesnt work
<svalenci> no?
<Scunizi> prakriti: ok.. System>Admin>SynapticPkg Manager>Edit>Mark Packages by Task> Choose what you want here.
<svalenci> why not? vm is like running two different systems
<svalenci> slaps baz* lol
<eoke> woli you might also want to consider wubi
<eoke> !wubi | woli
<ubottu> woli: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<O__o> is remote desktop in ubuntu the same as vnc?
<Flash> woli, i like to run other OS"s on thumb drives from linux on vm"s
<SiDi> O__o: remote desktop is VNC
<nickrud> woli, if you decide on wubi, be sure to use the exact instructions, including all the defrag stuff.
<O__o> because the remote desktop in windows isnt the same as vnc
<cristi> usr13: ok, i guess you're not here anymore
<O__o> so i got confuse here
<SiDi> O__o: windows doesn't understand vnc, but there are vnc servers and clients for windows
<Gustavo_G> ubottu rules.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rules.
<fluitfries> anyone able to run Photoshop CS4 decently under VirtualBox?  (winxp guest/xubuntu host)
<eoke> O__o: Remote desktop in windows is based on terminal services, Remote Desktop in Ubuntu is VNC pretty much
<svalenci> they are both remote desktops but used to connect to different systems... vnc is more for windows to linux and remote is windows to windows.
<SiDi> O__o: for using VNC, you use a client to log on a server. And then you can use the PC on which the server is running
<Gustavo_G> that was rules the verb and not the noun.
<ballarina> w
<cristi> fluitfries: cs2 works fine in wine
<nickrud> fluitfries, totally off topic (and sorta)
<O__o> so which vnc server is best for xubuntu?
<fluitfries> nickrud: why off topic?  i'm looking for ways to optimize my xubuntu/VirtualBox installation.
<_VIM_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<woli> i want to run side-by-side. The reason for which I chose to run linux from windows was because I need windows' fun and games
<thehook> an yone tested CS4 under wine? its getting gold and platinum on winehq.org
<O__o> does xubuntu come with default vnc like ubuntu does?
<Gnea> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SiDi> O__o: hm let me have a look at the list of servers. you should have one installed but disabled by default
<nickrud> fluitfries, cs4 is offtopic since it's a windows app. actual ubuntu support questions are welcome here.
<vexue> so does anyone know anything about hidef 720 movie files?
<Flash> #xubuntu
<Flash> ask there
<nickrud> fluitfries, and like I said, sorta :) mostly opengl issues
<vexue> i got a movie that acts like a music file but wont burn and has no extention
<erUSUL> vexue: do « file moviefile »
<On0bi> what do I do when a launcher i made won't run a program?
<Gnea> thehook: #winehq would be a better place to ask
<fluitfries> nickrud: you can't ignore the host os when it comes to virtualization.  i'm running xfce for a reason.  so i'm still not clear on why you think i'm looking for help with CS4.  I'm looking for help in speeding up virtualization...
<fluitfries> nickrud: but i appreciate your answer.  :)
<svalenci> I think crt + f2
<nickrud> fluitfries, it's an appropriate question for #ubuntu-offtopic, since it does relate to ubuntu but doesn't relate entirely to ubuntu
<svalenci> type the name of the program
<svalenci> and enter
<fluitfries> nickrud: i see.
<SiDi> O__o: i can't remember the name of the default VNC server, give me onne more min :P
<_VIM_> xtightvncserver or tightvncserver
<O__o> the #xubuntu is so quiet
<chetnick> how to set my printer on ubuntu to print just black and white?
<_VIM_> one of those i forget which
<fluitfries> nickrud: lol, 175 people in #ubuntu-offtopic?  that's not gonna be much help.  :P
<Mil_Arg> x11vnc is my server in puppylinux
<Scunizi> chetnick: www.localhost:631 for cups control panel. typically some printers you have to adjust there.
<svalenci> onobi make sure to check the permissions...
<_VIM_> ohhh yeah x11vnc is nice too i forgot bout that one!
<Mil_Arg> for old pc
<O__o> so apt-get install X11vnc will do?
<neosuki> O__o: didn't u try tsclient?
<SiDi> Well yeh install x11vnc then, can't remember the name of the gnomish one :P
<svalenci> make sure it is executable and all that fun stuff
<O__o> i want server not client
<nickrud> O__o, the real good helpers that hang out in #xubuntu seem to be the europeans; check during their daytime
<_VIM_> dont forget 'sudo' O__o
<SiDi> O__o: yes it will. And for vnc clients, there's vinagre (and a lot of others) for linux
 * SiDi uses Xubuntu too, but almost never has teh internet :(
<chetnick> Scunizi: thanks :)
<Scunizi> chetnick: np
<Guest85906> hi, not really a question about ubuntu, but somebody might help, i lost my laptop ad adapter (19V 4.74 Amp) can i use another one with same voltage and 3.42 Amp ?
<Guest85906> please
<SiDi> Guest85906: i don't recommand trying :P unless it's not your laptop
<Gnea> Guest85906: I wouldn't.
<neosuki> SiDi: for connecting to a vpn server, just the server's ip would be enough?
<nickrud> Guest85906, try asking in ##hardware
<Guest85906> ok thanks
<latenubuntu> hello
<Scunizi> Guest83272: I would suggest the same amp rating or higher..
<SiDi> neosuki: no idea, i don't know vpn stuff :P
<eoke> Guest85906: It woudl probably struggle to run and may shut down unexpectedly and charging would take longer.
<corq-ubu> same here, I wouldn't - I'd go on ebay and try to find a cheap adapter with the right specs for your machine
<svalenci> neo?
<latenubuntu> any body know how can i find my python compiler path
<Assid> anyoe here got mono installed?
<Guest85906> but not damage something, right ?
<Guest85906> i mean it's less amp
<vexue> does anyone know about highdef 720p video files?
<neosuki> svalenci: did u call me? :p
<Kenjiro> good afternoon/evening
<svalenci> you can get vpnc and you will need to extract some info from the certificate
<Qtpaxa> does anyone have experience with ext4?
<eoke> Guest85906: It could yes
<Kenjiro> does anyone know how to compile pinentry against qt-4?
<Guest85906> hmm
<Guest85906> thanks
<vexue> i got a movie and it acts like a audio file and is a 4.4gb720p movie without extenstion
<svalenci> vpn group, password, your username, password, hash password needs to be decripted..
<neosuki> svalenci: so which certificate should i have?
<jedimindlappy> anyone know if there's an evolution-specific channel? or has anyone in here managed to get evolution going with exchange server? i could use some help
<Assid> vexue: open with vlc
<svalenci> whoever sets your account on the vpn server should be able to provide it to you
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mpalatnik> us.archive.ubuntu.com running slowly for anyone else?
<nickrud> mpalatnik, it nearly always does for me
<vexue> vlc? will try to do so
<mpalatnik> this is especially slow today
<neosuki> svalenci: but while running vpn server do we need to provide all this credentials, so that the server will challenge the clients whichever is connecting?
<nickrud> mpalatnik, system->admin->software sources, try finding a different mirror. Some are extremely fast
<Gnea> mpalatnik: it's round-robin, so it depends which one you're talking about.. haven't had any problems here
<mpalatnik> yeah
<mpalatnik> im on server
<mpalatnik> but ill update my sources.list
<svalenci> all that info can be saved under the location you chose for vpnc
<svalenci> vpnc being the application to use
<Lorre> Hey all. Is there any way to install a complete version of ubuntu on a laptop without cd drive?
<mpalatnik> what are some other mirrors?
<mcquaid> i have a bunch of files in various dirs that i want to copy to all one dir.  but some of the files have the same name, and most copy programs give the option skip or overwrite
<neosuki> Lorre: try usb installing
<JamesA_> Boot to USB using USB Cd-ROM emulation if your BIOS supports it, Lorre
<nickrud> !install | Lorre
<ubottu> Lorre: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Gnea> Lorre: netboot
<mcquaid> i want it to append a 1 to it or something instead and i'll sort it out later
<vexue> thanks yo
<fearlessdawg> mpalatnik: doesn't the -i option ask you ?
<nickrud> mpalatnik, yes, change the Download from: dropdown on software sources.
<grindking> anyone runnin ubuntu on a quad core?
<mpalatnik> again
<mpalatnik> no gui
<mcquaid> i tried gnome search for finding all the files and then dragging them to nautilus, when that didn't work i tried gnome commander but same thing
<kagiax> hi to everyone
<fearlessdawg> sorry i mean ﻿mcquaid
<grindking> thinking about putting ubuntu on my brand new machine, phenom 9950
<Lorre> wow, confusing :D
<fearlessdawg> ﻿mcquaid: if you use the -i it will ask you before it overwrites a file
<neosuki> svalenci: thanks for the info! btw any pointers for these vpn stuffs?
<mpalatnik> thanks
<billy> Hi to everybody, can somebody help me on compiling a driver?
<mcquaid> fearlessdawg, do you mean with cp ?
<kagiax> is there any girl there?
<fearlessdawg> yes with cp
<Xintruder_> what is the command to update all the system?
<svalenci> there should be a manual online about how to install vpnc... then get the info from whoever manages those vpn accounts
<neosuki> grindking: that's a welcome move! :)
<_VIM_> !ot | kagiax
<ubottu> kagiax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<grindking> neosuki: im tempted to do it haha, i already dislike vista
<mcquaid> i don't know, using a gui, problem with using cp is these files are all over the place.
<inik> Xintruder_ sudu apt-get upgrade
<neosuki> grindking: cheers to Ubuntu!
<kagiax> ok
<grindking> xintruder_: 'apt-get update' then 'apt-get upgrade' ... may even do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' unless that command is obsolete
<mcquaid> fearlessdawg, i didn't want to go hunting for all the files i just want to use a search copy util
<nightrid3r> kagiax: for $3.95/minute i can pretend to be a girl :)
<fearlessdawg> ok let me see if i can find some info
<jedimindlappy> nightrid3r: you're a cheap date
<svalenci> lorre, there is actually a os bootable usb being sold.
<grindking> neosuki: would it be a bad idea to convert 8.10 intrepid desktop install to more of a server setup? i mean, i've used debian for 10 years so i know my way around, or would you suggest installing the server version?
 * nickrud raps nightrid3r on the knuckles, gently
<SiDi> jedimindlappy: means you tried ? :O
<jedimindlappy> SiDi: nah just referencing the billable rate
<l337ingDisorder> anyone know much about remote x sessions? I have a remote desktop all set up to connect, but when I try 'X -query <ip address> -port <port>' it tells me there's a fatal server error because the server is already active for display 0.
<jedimindlappy> most of my other girlfriends cost a lot more than that :)
<jedimindlappy> between the jewlery and the dinners and bullshit
<mcquaid> and -i only gives a 'overwrite?' option.  i want it to append a .1 or something if it encounters a dup
<SiDi> jedimindlappy: never tried free ones ? :P Some free OS's are better than expensive ones, you know...
 * nickrud raps jedimindlappy on the knuckles, harder :)
<neosuki> grindking: my guess, to go for server version itself... but frankly donno abt fallbacks for desktop version :p
<jedimindlappy> :) ok we should stay on topic before getting kicked :)
<neosuki> grindking: if u don't mind, may i know the work around u've, just curious to know :p
<grindking> neosuki: work around for what?
<grindking> neosuki: i just meant i know my way around debian, so i would be able to manually remove packages, etc if i had to
<fearlessdawg> mcqauid: your going to need a utility designed for that purpose by the looks of it. Have you had a hunt on google yet?
<SiDi> bye bye peeps gotta go
<neosuki> grindking: just u said, ' i know my way around' rite? tht's y i'm asking
<asterisk_user2> Hello
<grindking> neosuki: yah like i'm not a new user i meant :D
<neosuki> grindking: oh... may be i've misunderstood :)
<dragonmaster> It was suggested I installed ubuntu, not kubuntu on this system.  After install, all I get is 800x600 screen reolution.  Can anyone help, please.
<asterisk_user2> we want to replace our windows 2000 server (domain controller
<treenester> what's a good dvd rip / edit software if I want to edit the vid / audio & burn back to dvd?
<grindking> neosuki: i can be quite vague at times on irc, probably my fault haha
<asterisk_user2> we want to try UBUNTU
<nickrud> asterisk_user2, for a server?
<asterisk_user2> yes
<asterisk_user2> for a LAN server to share files etc.
<nickrud> asterisk_user2, try asking in #ubuntu-server for details first, they specialize
<asterisk_user2> ok thank you!
<Gnea> asterisk_user2: you can download the .iso from ubuntu.com and burn it to CD for free
<kollaps> Hi. I'm getting a permission denied from a .run file, actually from a lot of them (from a game server). they're all 0777 so I can't seem to reason the problem. I tried root, ./name.run and sh name.run
<Dragonmaster_Dan> This is a 1.4Ghz PC (AMD), ATI video card, dell monitor.  20GB hard drive 256MB memory.
<neosuki> grindking: for server, which one of the linux flavor where u using earlier?
<nbuntu> hi could someone plz help me regarding a screen flickering problem? im on 8.10 using open source ati drivers
<Gnea> kollaps: are they binary files or shell scripts?
<_VIM_> wow i though my dell was an abacus
<fearlessdawg> mcquaid: having a look on google for you and it seems you not the only one http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5354/
<Dragonmaster_Dan> If you need any more info, please ask.
<kollaps> Gnea: pbsetup.run: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<neosuki> nbuntu: probably u've to fiddle with freq
<nbuntu> neosuki: what do u mean?
<mcquaid> fearlessdawg, ya i'm surprised nothing does it. looking into mmv right now
<Gnea> kollaps: hrm... run ldd on it, do you get any libraries that aren't matched up?
<Xintruder_> can I set up ubuntu to download, install updates automatically?
<grindking> neosuki: debian, unstable, sid
<grindking> neosuki: since like 1999 or so
<Xintruder_> with me doing anything
<Gnea> Xintruder_: yes.
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Can anyone help, please.
<neosuki> nbuntu: i meant 'refresh rate'
<kollaps> ldd: warning: you do not have execution permission for `./pbsetup.run'
<kollaps>         not a dynamic executable
<Xintruder_> Gnea: without me doing anything at all
<neosuki> nbuntu: go for higher refresh rate... probably tht might solve ur prob
<nbuntu> neosuki: but its not a constant flicker - i think it only happens when there seems to be a system bell
<nbuntu> hard to say
<mo7> Ubuntu 8.10 -> When I'm using the mute hotkey, I can see the mute symbol on the screen, but sound isn't off at all? Idea?
<trae> anyone know of an ultra lightweight mail server that just sends mail from localhost?  I'm running Drupal and just need to send out mail locally   don't need anything bulky
<eoke> nbuntu: I've come back halfway through this but are you saying your screen flickers on a system bell?
<nbuntu> eoke: yes
<neosuki> grindking: debian unstable for server? why is it so?
<nbuntu> and its not a compiz setting flicker
<nonix4> Which is current kernel in hardy, hardy-updates and hardy-security?
<slippyr4> hi all. I am unable to find subversion in synaptic package manager. is it hidden someplace?
<carpii> trae, id probably go with postfix anyway
<neosuki> using it for web server?
<grindking> neosuki: no, the development branch is called 'unstable'
<eoke> nbuntu: Theres an option somewhere to make it shake a little on system bell
<grindking> neosuki: kind of a bad name if you ask me haha
<nbuntu> eoke:  a compiz setting?
<eoke> Indeed
<grindking> it's shiver
<grindking> on wobbly windows
<grindking> disable that
<neosuki> grindking: :D
<grindking> er sorry for hitting enter, my god i have such a bad habit of that
<eoke> :)
<Gnea> Xintruder_: sudo apt-get install unattended-upgrades
<nbuntu> eoke: makes no difference
<Xintruder_> Gnea: if i type that command once. Will it always update my system automatically?
<eoke> Worth a try
<Gnea> Xintruder_: you'll have to install it... not entirely sure.
<eoke> nbuntu: On the off chance you might try disabling compiz momentarily to make sure it's nothing else in there.
<Xintruder_> Gnea: that does not answer my question then, mate.
<_VIM_> hehe IRC isnt MSN, there is no need to hit the ENTER key every few words. :)
<purpzey> Can someone answer me a dumb question, I can't see to watch a DVD in Ubuntu, it just shows up as a DVD-ROM Is there a package I am missing or something?
<nbuntu> i think its defo a compiz problem eoke - since it doesnt happen in metacity
<slippyr4> can't find g++ either? what am i doing wrong\/
<grindking> _vim_: it's become habit from efnet.. the bane of irc
<Gnea> Xintruder_: sorry, I've never used it before. maybe someone else has.
<JamesA_> Ahh, after 4 hours of working I finally have a decent understanding of PGP and have successfully got my own key working.
<eoke> nbuntu: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects tag > None
<_VIM_> grindking: bad habit
<nickrud> slippyr4, install build-essential , the compilers don't come by default
<neosuki> purpzey: u've mplayer/xine installed
<Xintruder_> Windows can download updates and install them automatically. I will only might have to restart later. Can I do the same thing in ubuntu?
<eoke> nbuntu: If that gets rid of it you know it's in the compiz settings some where.
<nickrud> Xintruder_, yes. restarts are much more rare though
<infest> I got wine installed, when I run windows application it has a overlapped buttons & fonts, how can it be render correctly?
<Gnea> Xintruder_: there's also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64026
<slippyr4> nickrud: my point is, that i search in synaptic for subversion or g++ and get no results
<Xintruder_> nickrud: how?
<Gnea> Xintruder_: as I said: YES.
<nonix4> eww... does using the recommended /etc/apt/preferences "hardy-proposed" configuration actually disable security updates by using pin-priority higher than hardy-security's default for hardy-updates??
<purpzey> neosuki: Can I check via synaptic for those packages? as those names?
<izmaelis> !loli status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loli status
<nbuntu> eoke: thanks but thats not the problem
<nickrud> !hardysources | slippyr4 (these are accurate for Intrepid as well; do this and check again)
<ubottu> slippyr4 (these are accurate for Intrepid as well; do this and check again): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<neosuki> purpzey: definitely
<neosuki> try xine/ogle for exclusive dvd player
<neosuki> purpzey: try xine/ogle for exclusive dvd player
<nickrud> Xintruder_, there's a tool called the update-manager; it checks regularly for updates
<JamesA_> Can someone recommend an open source GUI web development environment?
<eoke> nbuntu: Does it do it for any sounds or just the system bell?
<purpzey> neosuki: What's the name of the package? Or is not in the repos?
<nbuntu> eoke:  its seems to happen randomly
<nickrud> Xintruder_, we recommend you set it to download all updates, then inform you they are ready for installation. Only a few updates will require restarts, and you'll be told about them specifically
<neosuki> purpzey: it's there; search for ogle
<slippyr4> nickrud: i have all those sources selected
<jimmy51_> hello, i just installed 8.10 on an old laptop (celeron 1.3, 256 MB of ram).  i've installed xubuntu-desktop because i head xfce was lighter weight, but it's still running pretty slowly.  is there something relatively easy I can do to make it run at least as well as XP Pro?
<neosuki> purpzey: also search for xine
<neosuki> purpzey: ogle development stopped long while ago... probably xine is active though
<kansan> how do i make sure that sudo start runsvdir ... runs on every installation
<eoke> nbuntu: Not something as daft as a loose lead or damaged cable (wiggle test)
<nbuntu> nope defo not that - checked it
<purpzey> neosuki: I found ogle, but I found a lot of things under xine not necessarily called xine. gxine oxine, totem-xine...etc.
<nickrud> slippyr4, subversion should be found then for sure and g++ as well, if those are all checked and the package list update went properly. put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nbuntu> eoke: the problem only started after using the open source ati drivers
<eoke> Any clues in the system log ?
<grindking> welp the people in that other channel are useless , ill just do my initial plan
<neosuki> purpzey: alright
<nbuntu> how do i get to the system log?
<svalenci> /var/log?
<eoke> System > Administration > System Log
<_VIM_> jimmy51_: try jwm
<jimmy51_> _VIM_: is that a shell?
<_VIM_> window manager
<jedimindlappy> has anyone setup evolution with mapi exchange support and can offer a helping hand (more specifically some hand holding) ... alternately does anyone know if there's an evolution-specific channel on freenode
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<neosuki> purpzey: probably u may need ffmpeg ... but try installing ogle first and see it works
<nickrud> jedimindlappy, there is one on irc.gimp.net
<slippyr4> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111358/
<jimmy51_> _VIM_: can i switch to that easily by installing a package?  also, will I still be able to run firefox/pidgin/whatever ?
<Royall> Hey, I'm on a laptop, and Ubuntu doesn't recognize my CD drive?
<Tetracomm> How many people work on Ubuntu?
<_VIM_> jimmy51_:  oh yeah
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Can anyone help me fix resolution in ubuntu 8.10, please?
<neosuki> Royall: probably u forgot to mount ur cd-rom
<Dragonmaster_Dan> video card is " ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS"
<Gnea> !resolution | Dragonmaster_Dan
<ubottu> Dragonmaster_Dan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_VIM_> jimmy51_: the nice thing about ubuntu is it has a thousand easy to install window managers in the repos that you can switch easily to and from.
<purpzey> neosuki: Ok, let me try that.
<\kira> whats the command to install wine? Searching comes up with nothin, and apt-get install wine doesnt work
<Royall> NeoBlaster: There's nothing to mount
<jedimindlappy> nickrud: just #evolution i'd imagine ?
<nickrud> slippyr4, those look just fine. hit ctl-f in synaptic, and search for subversion , and for build-essential
<jimmy51_> _VIM_: i just ran sudo apt-get install jwm
<nbuntu> eoke:  which log am i loooking for and what kinda clues should i look for?
<nickrud> jedimindlappy, iirc yes. been a few years since I was there though.
<neosuki> \kira: it's sudo apt-get install wine
<jimmy51_> _VIM_: let's see how it goes :)
<Dragonmaster_Dan> I cannot get a resolution above 800x600
<\kira> neosuki: doesnt work
<Royall> neosuki: there's nothing to mount
<\kira> neosuki: its avaliable, but refered to by another package
<JamesA_> Have you performed the latest updates, Dragonmaster_Dan ?
<eoke> nbuntu: syslog would probably be the most likely not sure what the log entry will be just record the times it happens and look for a pattern in the logs.
<neosuki> \kira: plz do 'sudo apt-get update' b4 installing
<Dragonmaster_Dan> I installed and did the updates it said were available.
<\kira> neosuki: I just did :|
<jedimindlappy> nickrud: dont suppose you have any experience setting up mapi support for exchange 2007 ?
<nickrud> jedimindlappy, nope.
<Dragonmaster_Dan> I am running a Dell Trinitron monito
<\kira> neosuki: im not upgraded, if that matters
<Dragonmaster_Dan> monitor
<neosuki> Royall: did u chk /dev/ ?
<jimmy51_> _VIM_: ok, it's installed and I've logged out.  should jwm be one of my session options?
<neosuki> \kira: not necessarily
<slippyr4> nickrud. still no luck. sny other ideas?
<handy_> @root__: try the command: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Xintruder_> does ubuntu ever require a restart after an update?
<nbuntu> eoke:  im sorry i dont seen anything useful
<\kira> neosuki: hm... any other ideas? I currently only have non-gui
<Royall> neosuki: what do i check in /dev/?
<Dragonmaster_Dan> Could it be the monitor.
<nightrid3r> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<\kira> Xintruder_: only for kernel upgrades
<jiffe89> anyone know how to get the install process to automatically choose english at the beginning using the preseed file?
<root__> <--- my GUI crashed and I do not speak linux!
<eoke> nbuntu: Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<\kira> Xintruder_: a rare thing, and its not nessesary to shutdown right away
<neosuki> \kira: u can also try aptitude
<_VIM_> jimmy51_: also here's a list of some good window managers too http://xwinman.org/
<\kira> neosuki: okay, ill look into it. thanks
<neosuki> Royall: look for cdrom or cdrw
<neosuki> \kira: np :)
<Royall> neosuki: I don't see a file or directory by either of those names
<root__> I got an update that crashed gnome and I tried all the recovery options in the grub loader to no avail
<nickrud> slippyr4, yes. Run   apt-cache policy subversion  in a terminal
<nickrud> slippyr4, you should see a candidate available
<neosuki> Royall: /dev/scd0
<neosuki> ?
<handy_> @root: try [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[F7]
<slippyr4> nickrud is there a flood channel
<Gustavo_G> why is it that when I do a Ctrl-Alt-F2, I have to login from the command prompt?
<Royall> neosuki: nope
<neosuki> Gustavo_G: it's a different run mode
<root__> maybe I should just take the GUI not working as a blessing and learn somethin
<\kira> Gustavo_G: thats called a virtual terminal
<slippyr4> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111364/
<\kira> Gustavo_G: you can ctrl+alt+F7 to go back
<neosuki> Royall: probably thn ubuntu has not recognised ur cd drive
<neosuki> :(
<nbuntu> can anyone else help troubleshoot screen flickering issues
<Royall> neosuki: Uh, that's why I came here
<\kira> Gustavo_G: ctrl+alt+F* will take you to terminal *
<Royall> neosuki: I'm trying to get it to recognize
<Gustavo_G> ahh
<eoke> jedimindlappy: I'm not sure evolution supports 2007 yet
<cyrus__> Tryign to install the avant window navigator. I start it up but it doesn't show on the desktop. Any help would be appreciated
<Gustavo_G> Where could I access the list of terminals, kira ?
<_VIM_> Gustavo_G: you can run multiple X servers User A can be on one of them, user B can be on another and you can switch back and forth between the two. Good for if one of them glitches or whatnot
<nickrud> slippyr4, next , sudo apt-get install subversion (make sure you close synaptic, and any other package manger). If it installs, you just didn't find it in synaptic
<Gustavo_G>  
<\kira> Gustavo_G: F7 is the default for GUI, and F8 is were the boot data is put.
<neosuki> Royall: my guess, try modprobe, not sure
<\kira> Gustavo_G: what do you mean?
<slippyr4> nickrud: tahts working, so why is synaptic not finding it?
<\kira> Gustavo_G: there is F1-F6 for terminals
<infest> I have problem with Wine, which shows an overlapped buttons and fonts. I need HELP! :(
<cyrus__> also, if I want to change the default desktop enviroment from gnome to xfce, what file do I need to edit
<Royall> neosuki: how would I used modprobe?
<Gustavo_G> \kira, well it looks like terminal 1 and 2 are tty's and then F7 is a gdm I think
<neosuki> Royall: man modprobe to know
<\kira> Gustavo_G: yep, you can start GUI at any terminal, aswell. That way you can have two open
<nickrud> slippyr4, good question. I'd suggest a typo in the search.
<SlimeyPete> infest: tried in #wine?
<nbuntu> what does "imvalid output device for dac detection" mean? could that cause flickering ?
<slippyr4> nickrud: its hard to mistype g++ though
<nickrud>  slippyr4 I'm finding it just fine, and my sources are practically identical to yours.
<\kira> Gustavo_G: but 1-6 are terminals, 7 is GUI, 8 is boot data. I think 9 is just blank. and I think thats it
<infest> SlimeyPete, there's no channel named #wine
<nickrud> slippyr4, are you sure you're not using add/remove?
<SlimeyPete> hmm, really? I thought there was.
<SlimeyPete> k.. have you checked the appdb?
<nickrud> slippyr4, rather than system->admin->synaptic package manager?
<genii> infest: #winehq
<SlimeyPete> ah yeah, that's the one
<purpzey> neosuki: I installed all of those packages, ogle, ffmpeg, and totem-xine and it's still just reading my DVD as a data DVD.
<SlimeyPete> cheers genii
<slippyr4> nickrud: i'm just starting synapti and searching in the box at the top
<infest> geirha, thanks.
<AnaisCareMaiz> Hello, I am trying to open Openoffice but it says: "The application cannot be started. The user interface language cannot be determined". What can I do to fix it?
<neosuki> purpzey: is tht original dvd? :P
<handy_> @root__: have you tryed to start GUI (the x-server)?
<\kira> Gustavo_G: ah, F9 is reserved for making another GUI. "switching users" like in windows.
<nickrud> slippyr4, if you notice, I suggested a while back that you use ctl-f to search with :)
<purpzey> neosuki: Yeah, it's a legit copy. It's an educational disc, but it's a regular DVD, my windows machine is reading it fine.
<derek_> how do I re-install x-windows after a bad update crashed it?
<infest> SlimeyPete, I noob when it comes to linux, so i have no idea what is appdb
<SlimeyPete> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SlimeyPete> infest: that ^^ :)
<infest> SlimeyPete, hmm
<neosuki> purpzey: so u tried opening the dvd with ogle?
<slippyr4> nickrud: i tried that too, when you mentioned it, but it made no difference
<purpzey> neosuki: Ogle won't see the disc.
<neosuki> purpzey: and are u sure it's a video dvd only?
<slippyr4> nickrud: i am going to try a restart
<nickrud> slippyr4, what do you have the dropdown set for? Name?
<purpzey> neosuki: Pretty sure.
<neosuki> purpzey: in ogle, File->Open disc
<jim_p> how do i make konqueror use flash?? it does find the plugin in options, but it does not use it
<subscious> is there some sort of librarys for ubuntu that make bin nrg uif and similar (cd images) nativly supported?
<purpzey> neosuki: It doesn't do anything.
<nbuntu> what i dont understand is why when i used fglrx i had no flickering issues - when i switched to open source drivers - the issues appear - but when i google search the problem - the only flickering screen issues are for people using fglrx - wtf?
<nickrud> jim_p, try asking in #kubuntu
<cyrus__> Tryign to install the avant window navigator. I start it up but it doesn't show on the desktop. Any help would be appreciated
<_VIM_> cyrus__: you might have to logout
<\kira> jim_p: to be honest, konqueror doesnt work well. Especially with flash. I have 2 gigs of ram and youtube lags. id advise firefox
<rafa_> hello! how make sound output hdmi in intrepid?? i have Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<cyrus__> _VIM_ tried that
<cyrus__> nope
<neosuki> purpzey: wot are all the files/dirs r u seeing in ur dvd?
<jim_p> \kira, damn. i was looking for a full qt4 enviroment
<nickrud> !language (including acronyms :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !language | all (including acronyms :)
<ubottu> all (including acronyms :): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<purpzey> neosuki: Two folders Audio_TS and Video_TS
<_VIM_> cyrus__: what window manager are you using? i think AVN requires compiz
<jester7> does anyone know of a way to log changes to file permissions?
<cyrus__> _VIM_ - I am using the default gnome with metacity
<\kira> jim_p: well, im not stopping you :) I was just giving my opinion
<_VIM_> cyrus__: ah
<slippyr4> well restarting didnt help.
<nickrud> slippyr4, on the dropdown when you hit ctl-f , does it say name or name and description, or something else?
<_VIM_> cyrus__: do you have effects enabled? Stupid question but, you'd be surprised at how many people dont turn them on or can't.
<cyrus__> _VIM_ i go to the menu option but it is greyed uot
<cyrus__> not sure how to enable it
<_VIM_> cyrus__: ah that's why maybe
<AlexGC2> Q: got UbuntuServer installed, then ubuntu-desktop installed,  I want to drop files into /var/www/html/ but it wont let me due to permisions.  Tips? pointers? thanks
<_VIM_> cyrus__: System > Preferences > Appearance I beleive
<slippyr4> nickrud: "description and name"
<jester7> does anyone know of a way to log changes to file permissions?
<purpzey> neosuki: Any ideas?
<nickrud> AlexGC2, you would use sudo to copy files there from the terminal, or gksu nautilus to get enough privileges to use the file manager.
<neosuki> purpzey: tht's the dvd video format
<AlexGC2> nickrud, thanks I'll read into it
<neosuki> purpzey: let us try mplayer for this
<nickrud> AlexGC2, and fyi, move them to /var/www ; that's the root for the server not /var/www/html
<AlexGC2> nickrud true  thanks
<purpzey> neosuki: K, I will follow your direction. I am clearly out of ideas.
<nickrud> !sudo | AlexGC2 good links about sudo/gksu here
<ubottu> AlexGC2 good links about sudo/gksu here: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<carpii> if i installed a deb file using dpkg, is there any reason to keep the deb file?  to uninstall later maybe ?
<bimberi> carpii: no need really.  Only if you need to reinstall.  You don't need it to uninstall.
<fosco__> carpii, no need to preserve
<carpii> ok thanks :)
<neosuki> purpzey: do u have mplayer installed?
<purpzey> neosuki: Yes.
<Royall> neosuki: I tried modprobe cdrom, nothing happens
<neosuki> purpzey: Well, take any of the .VOB file in VIDEO_TS dir
<neosuki> purpzey: mplayer -fs -vo x11 <.VOB file>
<purpzey> neosuki: The dir appears to be empty can this somehow be a windows formatted only disc?
<polwer> is there a way to change the passphrase in encrypted LUKS Ubuntu?
<nickrud> bimberi, long time no see
<neosuki> purpzey: aah!!!
<neosuki> purpzey: if it's empty, can't help :D
<purpzey> neosuki: Ok, I will just watch on my TV or on the other machine...stupid disc. Thanks anyway.
<neosuki> punzada: np :)
<neosuki> Royall: plz chk for /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<bimberi> hi nickrud.  Yes I'm very quiet these days.  That was my one post for the month ;)
<nickrud> :)
<Royall> neosuki: ls: cannot access /dev/hdc: No such file or directory
<Royall> neosuki: ls: cannot access /dev/hdd: No such file or directory
<nickrud> bimberi, at least, I see you put your money where your fingers are. See you next month :)
<bimberi> nickrud: hehe, righto :)
<neosuki> Royall: could u plz open the file /etc/modules in ur fave editor?
<mchelen> anyone know how to set up multipointer x (mpx)?
<nonidentity> I was updating slapd thru apt-get upgrade and it failed. I can remove it and re-install but it fails with dpkg with error 1. I obviously need to remove some config files? Can someone advise?
<Royall> neosuki: it contains fuse, lp, wl, and ndiswrapper
<mogwai> try: apt-get --purge remove slapd
<nonidentity> thx mogwai - worked!!
<mogwai> np
<neosuki> Royall: u can try adding ide-cd, sr-mod
<neosuki> Royall: and restart ur system
<neosuki> Royall: but i'm not sure it'll work...
<neosuki> Royall: just after reboot, u can do modprobe cdrom again
<rkpisanu> howto install flash 64 bit fox firefox ?
<jedimindlappy> well that was redundant
<SiDi> rkpisanu: just install flashplugin-nonfree
<rkpisanu> dont work
<SiDi> rkpisanu: are you under intrepid or hardy ?
<rkpisanu> firefox freeze
<rkpisanu> intrepid
<bubba> hi, where can I find "xorg.conf" on a ubuntusystem?
<SiDi> rkpisanu: ensure to remove all currently installed versions of flash/gnash
<genii> bubba: /etc/X11
<dragonmaster> It didn't work.  I get "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode".  I told it to go back to generic default mode.
<rkpisanu> ok
<SiDi> and then try to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, and tell me if it freezes, rkpisanu
<dragonmaster> Should I try installing Kubuntu?
<rkpisanu> i want to install it manually
<rkpisanu> is it possible ?
<jedimindlappy> dragonmaster: what is the problem youre having ?
<dragonmaster> I cannot get ubuntu to run at a higher resolution than 800x600.
<jedimindlappy> dragonmaster: nvidia ?
<dragonmaster> ATI Rage 128 Pro AGP
<dragonmaster> Dell monitor
<jedimindlappy> ah, i had that problem with nvidia but it was nvidia specific as far as i know
<Royall> neosuki: still nothing
<jedimindlappy> dragonmaster: is it plugged in via DVI or VGA ?
<dragonmaster> VGA
<SiDi> rkpisanu: yes it is :)
<SiDi> rkpisanu: just ensure to remove any existing version when you install a new one, to avoid conflicts
<jedimindlappy> dragonmaster: yeah thats about the extent of the problem i have, cant really help you much further - sorry
<dragonmaster> That is okay.
<dragonmaster> I am wondering if it is because it doesn't properly see the monitor.
<The_Joe_> Is it a bad idea to burn too many DVDs within minutes of eachother? I need to burn 4 and after the two I just did I keep getting "Unhandled Error"
<mchelen> dragonmaster, have you enabled proprietary drivers?
<dragonmaster> Not that I know of.
<The_Joe_> The DVDs aren't duff are they?
<Static--> dragonmaster: activate the fglrx driver
<mchelen> !ati | dragonmaster
<ubottu> dragonmaster: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slippyr4> woohoo! fixed it
<jedimindlappy> I cant get my SESSIONS to save opened programs on reboot - it never remembers to re-open them on boot ... any idea why? i enabled the option even tried clicking the 'remember the currently opened programs' and nothing
<grindking> what ident server do people use these days
<joe2> intel 945 chipset was working, not any more! visual effects , compiz etc wont work.
<dragonmaster> What is fglx drivers?
<dragonmaster> fglrx
<neosuki> Royall: donno wots the prob.... probably h/w problem
<rkpisanu> dragonmaster, http://rkpisanu.altervista.org/doku.php?id=ubuntu_post_installazione#driver_schede_video
<Prabz> Hi, I've been trying to setup LAMP server, but am stuck at installing mysql. I get error 2002 (HY000) . can't connect to socket
<Seveas> grindking, usually none
<slippyr4> nickrud: thanks for your help. in the end, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964232 fixed it
<IdleOne> grindking: you shouldnt need one but search in synaptic there are several
<mchelen> jedimindlappy, make sure to save session when logging out
<rkpisanu> try envyng-gtk
<dragonmaster> brb checking out those sites.  Thank you.
<jedimindlappy> mchelen: well li never really "log out" i just shut down / restart ---- where is that option?
<Pici> Prabz: How are you installing it?
<grindking> i want one that works with xinet, ident is used to black against proxies in tons of channels so *~*@* is banned
<Prabz> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Prabz> Pici, isn't that right?
<Static--> dragonmaster: use the hardware drivers app under (system>>administration>>hardware drivers), it should detect the drivers for your ati card
<mchelen> dragonmaster, yeah try that: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Seveas> grindking, try nullidentd
<Pici> Prabz: Yes.
<Prabz> So what to do?
<grindking> i was using bidentd, but it looks like it broke, thanks seveas
<sfuentes> anybody use dirac?
<Pici> Prabz: Is this the first install of mysql?
<The_Joe_> Any help would be appreciated...
<neosuki> The_Joe_: wotz ur concern?
<The_Joe_> Is it a bad idea to burn too many DVDs within minutes of eachother? I need to burn 4 and after the two I just did I keep getting "Unhandled Error"
<Prabz> yes,
<The_Joe_> Said that about 10 minutes ago
<neosuki> The_Joe_: i don't think so
<Pici> Prabz: Have you made any iptables/firewall changes?
<n8tuser> The_Joe_ -> from my cheap drive, yes it is wise to let it cool off for a few, laser gets too hot i guess
<mogwai> try leaving about 2 minutes between DVDs and see if you still get that error
<neosuki> The_Joe_: probably u can try having optimized write speed
<Prabz> Pici, actually I have dabbled with installling it for a long time, got successful once, but now it isn't working.. I tried sudo apt-get remove mysql-server and then installing it again.. it's not working
<neosuki> The_Joe_: lesser the write speed is better
<The_Joe_> mogwai, I just waited about 10 minutes before I tried again, same thing
<mchelen> yeah try reducing write speed
<mogwai> not a heat problem then
<Prabz> Pici, firewall changes, no
<dragonmaster> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<JaspionBR> Where is the files downloaded per apt-get?
<mogwai> Japsion: /var/cache/apt/archives
<The_Joe_> The burner better not be gone - this is now the only working burner in the house
<neosuki> JaspionBR: do u want the package alone instead of installing?
<The_Joe_> Or was as the case may be "/
<JaspionBR> mogwai thanks .....
<slippyr4> what is a stable gtk irc client (other than pidgin, i want something a bit more full featured)
<The_Joe_> Ok reducing the speed seems to have worked
<The_Joe_> I'll make sure I wait or even reboot before burning the last DVD...
<sfuentes> pidgin is irc now?
<IdleOne> The_Joe_: the slower the burn speed the better in my experience
<dragonmaster> Unknown monitor.
<rkpisanu> slippyr4, xchat
<Static--> slippyr4: xchat-gnome
<The_Joe_> IdleOne, I'm not the most patient of people when it comes to these things, but I will bear it in mind
<IdleOne> the
<slippyr4> sfuentes: it has an irc capability, yes
<andrew_> is there an vdr-on-ubuntu -user?
<IdleOne> The_Joe_:  patience is a virtue indeed but to avoid burn errors and other such problems it is worth the wait
<The_Joe_> Yeah true
<JaspionBR> neosuki: No!! Thanks...	 my question was answered
<The_Joe_> IdleOne, Thanks
<neosuki> JaspionBR: :) np
<mchelen> anyone know how to set up multipointer x (mpx)?
<IdleOne> The_Joe_: you can watch those movies in an hour instead of  minutes :P lol
<mithraic> I vaguely recall reading, about a month ago, about some spiffy new dock application. Not awn, not cairo.
<mithraic> My googling has failed me. Anyone have an idea what I might have been reading about?
<dragonmaster> I am headed back to Windows.  Thank you for trying to assist me.
<Daykeras> No, do not head back to windows!!!
<Static--> winblows
<IdleOne> dragonmaster: what is the issue?
<Daykeras> Oh, who here is familiar with wine?
<Draggor> So, I have an SB Live! sound card, everything works fine under the live CD (8.10) but when I install, no sound comes out.
<dragonmaster> I cannot get this darn Linux to work right, so why stay?
<IdleOne> #winehq is
<IdleOne> dragonmaster: what is not working "right"?
<Daykeras> awesome, thanks
<dragonmaster> I cannot get Linux to run any resolution but 800x600/640x480
<Static--> dragonmaster: did you check the hardware drives app like i said?
<dragonmaster> Yes.
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dragonmaster> I cannot find any info for this card.
<Daykeras> Dragon master, what is your graphics card?
<mithraic> Aha! Docky, for Gnome Do. http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<Static--> dragonmaster:  did it have any drivers listed
<dragonmaster> I do notice that the thing says "unknown" for monitor
<Daykeras> don't worry about the monitor.
<Static--> dragonmaster:  thats no issue
<Daykeras> you have two options, edit xorg.conf manually
<Daykeras> and add your resolution
<Daykeras> OR!
<Draggor> Anyone, help with SB Live! cards
<dragonmaster> This is an old card, I think drivers are generic.
<Daykeras> if you have an nvidia graphics card
<IdleOne> dragonmaster: there are plenty of people who can help you with this just they might not be here at the momment be patient and I bet there is a solution
<Daykeras> you need to add those drivers
<dragonmaster> ATI Rage Pro AGP 4x
<_VIM_> !enter | Daykeras
<ubottu> Daykeras: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yorky501> Hi, quick one how do I go about partitioning my HDD in ubuntu
<Daykeras> Do you have ati drivers installed yet?
<yorky501> ???
<dragonmaster> As far as I know ATI drivers are installed.
<_VIM_> yorky501: gparted
<IdleOne> yorky501: use gparted it is installed if not sudo apt-get install gparted
<neosuki> yorky501: parted/gparted
<Daykeras> dragonmaster, If you didn't install them yourself in the default install of Ubuntu, then they aren't there yet.
<IdleOne> will show up as partition editor in the system menu
<_VIM_> if all else fails there is a Gparted live CD
<yorky501> is it pretty straight forward ??
<dragonmaster> Even for an old card?
<IdleOne> yorky501: yeah pretty simple
<Daykeras> Even for an old card
<_VIM_> yorky501: its graphical if that's what you mean
<mogwai> Try looking in the the 'System' menu under 'Administration' and choose 'Hardware Drivers'. What do you see?
<dragonmaster> None installed
<yorky501> sweet cheers guys
<IdleOne> yorky501: just check yourself over before applying any changes
<dragonmaster> None are in use n this system.
<Daykeras> right
<Daykeras> dragonmaster, is it offering some options to "activate" some ati drivers?
<_VIM_> yorky501: just because its' GUI doesnt make something easy, but it's not too complicated if you know what you want to do
<rkpisanu> dragonmaster, try sudo aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024,1024x768,800x600
<Alexia_Death> I have a problem. I need a kernel thats older than 2.6.27 for intrepid with headers.
<Daykeras> rkpisanu, oh good idea!
<dragonmaster> No it isn't Daykeras
<dragonmaster> brb
<rkpisanu> :)
<dragonmaster> sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<Alexia_Death> Does anybody have a clue where could I find such a packaged kernel without resorting to build one?
<Alexia_Death> (problem is an old nvidia card and the fact that legacy drivers do not comple with new kernels)
<_VIM_> doesnt kernel.org have precompiled kernels?
<rkpisanu> dragonmaster, read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359310
<Alexia_Death> _VIM_: the kind I could just stuff in my Intrepid? I doubt it. and I need headers too.
<Alexia_Death> Would be nice if dkms would stay functional too.
<_VIM_> Alexia_Death: ah, donno then sorry
<dragonmaster> No help rkpisanu.  I only get 640x480/800x600 and I am trying to get higher.
<Static--> mithraic: docky looks interesting, but i cnt seem to find a .deb
<rkpisanu> dragonmaster, change pc :)
<IdleOne> !fixres | dragonmaster have you looked at this?
<ubottu> dragonmaster have you looked at this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_VIM_> Linux has this love affair with Nvidia,,,ATI is just a 'fling' or one nite stand :)  (go to ebay and get you a affordable Nvidia!)
<Daykeras> nah. He can manually add the resolution in Xorg
<RedSox> hey guys
<RedSox> I d like a little help here pls
<mogwai> Alexia_Death: go to synaptic and in "Quick Search" box, enter nvidia-glx and see if any of those packages fit your needs
<RedSox> I tried to install kubuntu
<RedSox> on a virtual machine
<rdw200169> !ask | RedSox
<ubottu> RedSox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragonmaster> How do you tell ubuntu what brand of monitor you have?
<RedSox> and it gets stuck on end trace
<Alexia_Death> mogwai: they dont. I have a MX440. its supported by 71 and 96. Neither of those build with 2.6.17 kernel
<RedSox> ok ubottu got it
<mithraic> Static--: Yeah, it looks like the docky theme is only on the latest bzr builds.
<Alexia_Death> mogwai: 2.6.27*
<MK-ubuntu> guys, how do i install windows as multi-boot?
<n4h0j> Anyone knows how to have 2 different background images on 2 different screens with different resolution? I am using Nvidia 9800GTX with the 180.22 driver. The resolutions are 1680x1050 and 1440x900.
<dragonmaster> Install WIndows, then Linux on a second hard drive
<RedSox> I tried to install kubuntu on a virtual machine everything worked fine I chose the language I chose to install kubuntu and then It got stuck on to [ End trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22 ] ----
<_VIM_> RedSox: the only prob i have running Kubuntu 8.10 on Vbox is i get graphics glitches where the screen "rolls" in a loop ,
<rdw200169> n4h0j, you're using Gnome?
<IdleOne> MK-ubuntu: install ubuntu first then insert the windows cd and install it to a emtpy partition
<n4h0j> rdw200169: yes
<Static--> mithraic: that sucks
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rdw200169> n4h0j, last thing i heard, Gnome does not support that; i run into the same problem on dual monitors; it has to do with the way (i think) gconf manages wallpaper images
<MK-ubuntu> IdleOne: i have empty partition. but, I don't know how to...
<Alexia_Death> IdleOne: Err... windows will overwrite the boot sector and linux will become unusable. Any dualboot needs to have windows first.
<IdleOne> MK-ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<MK-ubuntu> thank you
<rkpisanu> RedSox, try wubi
<IdleOne> Alexia_Death: yes you are right
<rdw200169> n4h0j, there are some pretty backwards solutions involving compiz, but i didn't like them
<n4h0j> rdw200169: ok, thx for the answer. that explains why google is running a bit short on answers for me. kinda stupid if you ask me. do you know if KDE supports this? would actually say it
<Pirate0> is there any linux kernel dev chat rooms?
<n4h0j> rdw200169: is enough of a reason to switch...
<RedSox> rkpisanu whats wybu
<RedSox> wubi
<RedSox> I cant type anything
<rdw200169> n4h0j, yeah, kde does it; here's a link i found that lays it out with a link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319153
<dragonmaster> I couldn't get wubi to work on my other system.
<rdw200169> n4h0j, to the particular gnome enhancement request
<rkpisanu> RedSox, http://wubi-installer.org/
<kfogel> If I use 'apt-get' in ubuntu, that's fine, right?  (It won't mess up Synaptic or anything else?)
<n4h0j> rdw200169: thx a LOT! =)
<Jack_Sparrow> RedSox Please read what a wubi install and how it differs from a partition install
<Jack_Sparrow> kfogel not a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<misieq> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<_VIM_> kfogel: i think synaptic is just a front end for apt-get
<dragonmaster> How can I tell ubuntu my monitor model and resolution?
<kfogel> Jack_Sparrow, _VIM_: thanx.  I'm used to Debian, so wasn't sure.
<_VIM_> anytime
<rdw200169> n4h0j, interestingly enough, some solutions are littered all over that gnome enhancement request, so maybe there is luck out there on your side ;)
<pavmav> hello all i have a problem : When i try to install splash screen i have one tiny problem ... in the readme file it states that i need to make my booting screen at 1024x768 resu with the vga=791 command ... i do that and than nothing happens ... when i try the  sudo ussplash -c command i dont have splash screen it hust loads like Terminal ... can any one help me with this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonmaster what video card and what driver dis you try to install
<dragonmaster> ATI Rage 128 Pro AGP 4x
<ficko> i want to give a user permission to write it in all /home directories. the user is apache. I was told that apache must be given these god like powers or PHP will be useless, and that apache permissions are scary. SO how do i give apache user (www-data) these scary powers
<RedSox> wubi is gonna wipe my current OS?
<dragonmaster> This is a clean install ubuntu 8.10 and then update and reboot
<_VIM_> no wubi wont
<Jack_Sparrow> dragonmaster Oldie but goodie, those were 7500?
<RedSox> so its gonna add it in a 2nd patrition?
<dragonmaster> I don't know Jack
<rkpisanu> RedSox, just install it, no partition needed
<_VIM_> Wubi is installed like any other windows app, you can remove it from add/remove programs
<Jack_Sparrow> RedSox It wont wipe your os, but I wont use nor recommend using it for anything except a test drive
<cr4z3d> what's a good rss reader to use?
<_VIM_> !wubi | RedSox
<ubottu> RedSox: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<n4h0j> rdw200169: guess gimp is my best friend after all.. =p
<RedSox> got it guys
<RedSox> thank  you
<RedSox> also guys I d like to install XGL or XLG something like this
<ficko> _VIM_ help me to make the user www-data (apache) have scary powres
<RedSox> on kubuntu
<getxsick> hey!
<_VIM_> I cannot recommend wubi either
<rkpisanu> sure
<rkpisanu> go ahead
<_VIM_> ficko: pardon?
<dragonmaster> I couldn't get wubi working so I am trying to get ubuntu working on a separate system.
<ficko> _VIM_ the user account write files in home directory.
<cr4z3d> ficko: why would you want it to have "scary powers"
<rkpisanu> i use wubi, no issue
<_VIM_> !permissions | ficko
<ubottu> ficko: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dragonmaster> Ubuntu works if you like 800x600 reslutions.
<ficko> cr4z3d, it needs to be able to write everywhere, it is scary by definition
<ficko> ok i will just chmod -R 777 *
<ficko> thanks
<ammofreak> does anyone know why Quanta does not recognize the Cervisia plugin?
<maco> oh gosh
<maco> i'm not sure i want to know what the scary powers are or why random bits of the system are being chmod'd to "totally insecure"
<_VIM_> ficko: keep in mind some web appz will refuse to run if they are chmod' 777
<cr4z3d> ficko: check this out: http://xianshield.org/guides/apache2.0guide.html
<trae> I've got a server, and I want to "clone" it so if there is ever a problem I can simply rebuild from a cloned image.
<cr4z3d> trae: look into dd
<illu> is there a phone sync app for ubuntu?
<_VIM_> trae: try clonezilla
<pbuckley> dd if=/dev/hda1 of=bob.dd
<epictetus> dd, tar, dump can all do that kind of thing
<trae> we have symantec ghost... guess I can't use that on Ubuntu heh
<hdes> IRC UBUNTU en español?
<_VIM_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RickX> I have installed KDE 4 on 8.04, but I can't seem to be able to move the widgets on the trask bar. Everything I add  is put on the right side. How  can I move the widgets?
<_VIM_> RickX: try asking in #Kubuntu
<Solet> anyone know a place other than gnome-look.org to find gdm themes? for some reason gnome-look is redirecting to some 'thin laptop' ad
<mighty-d> Hi
<Xamusk> so, what's *the* FS these days? is ext4 stable enough?
<trae> _VIM_, thanks mate
<_VIM_> np
<pbuckley> ive been using ext4 for a couple days now and it seems to be fine
<Joeseph> if I wanted to restore default options to the gstreamer package.....   would I use the command "sudo apt-get purge gstreamer" and then "sudo apt-get install gstreamer"?
<mogwai> ext4 is to be included with Jaunty
<ficko> cr4z3d, that looks good except i apt-get installed all this. What i ideally want is for the www-data account (Created by apt), to be able to write in public_html of any users account! The configuration you get after apt-get install apache, apache cannot write anywhere which cause problems with php
<Xamusk> I just ask because I'm about to install a new system and want to know what to use
<Xamusk> currently I use reiserfs
<_VIM_> trae: you becareful with clonezilla though, I once ruined a 350 gig external HDD with it.
<pbuckley> how big is the filesystem?
<mogwai> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<trae> _VIM_, really?
<_VIM_> lost everything
<Xamusk> about 200GB
<pbuckley> is it a production system?
<Xamusk> it's my laptop
<pbuckley> go for ext4 then :)
<kouya> does "sudo apt-get remove ...."  every installed file? what is useually left behind after you uninstall a package?
<mighty-d> i have a very weird problem, i have a ltsp enviroment on gutsy for some time now, i use openldap to make pam auth against, now it says : "i have no name!" when i try to log in, but if i do # getent passwd i can see both my uid and name
<Xamusk> one could say it's a production system in some way, since it greatly affects my production
<jedimindlappy> haha Xamusk
<Xintruder> is there an automated back up method I can use with ubuntu?
<pbuckley> crontab?
<Xamusk> I'd definitely hate to lose 200GB of my projects
<_VIM_> Xintruder: System > Administration > Simple Backup Config
<dmulholland> hey, i just installed gparted to try and format a drive to ntfs but GParted wont let me, am i missing a package?
<cr4z3d> ficko: you could give ownership to that user with chown www-data /home/*/public_html
<_VIM_> Xintruder: oh wait you might need to install sbackup first
<_VIM_> sbackup is really nice
<rambo> hey
<Joeseph> How would I restore all the gstreamer default options over all gstreamer packages?
<_VIM_> Xintruder: do you see it?
<jX1> i need help adding vista to the bootloader
<pbuckley> you mean grub?
<_VIM_> cr4z3d: isnt that chown <User> www-data /home/*/public_html?
<jX1> yeah
<pbuckley> like /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Xamusk> _VIM_, how do I get that simple backup config?
<_VIM_> err <user><group>
<_VIM_> sudo apt-get install sbackup
<jX1> yeah, im using fakeraid so i think that complicates things?
<ikonia> latenubuntu: you've been told to contact your ISP/hosting provider about your ubuntu install, it is not a stock install, your ISP has customised it, we can't support it
<_VIM_> Xamusk: then you'll see it in System > Administration > Simple backup config
<redvamp128> quick question-- does anyone know where I can find the changelog for the kernel updates
<cr4z3d> _VIM_: yeah it looks like you should do chown user:group /home/*/public_html but i didn't have an issue changing permissions by just specifying the user
<Xamusk> _VIM_, thanks... I'll take a look at it... usually I use rsync for backup
<_VIM_> redvamp128: maybe ask in #ubuntu-dev i think it's called
<_VIM_> cr4z3d: ah ok cool :)
<jX1> so does anyone know how to dual boot w/vista using fakeraid ?
<redvamp128> I am only asking about it because when I downloaded it last night it was unavailible
<n838901> hello
<thebishop> what's the best way to convert audio formats?  Soundconverter isn't working for me
<_VIM_> redvamp128: really? the first thing i woke up to this mornign was a red triangle update icon , saying i need to update kernel stuff
<kfogel> thebishop: audacity?
<soreau> test
<hatter243> _VIM_, red triangle or red down arrow?
<redvamp128> last night I clicked the more info -- and it said unavailible
<mogwai> thebishop: You could try Audacity
<n838901> i am having problems installing updates in 8.10 server.  is there a problem with the repos?
<_VIM_> hatter243: looked like a triangle to me
<_VIM_> heh
<thebishop> kfogel, meh, that's a pretty heavyweight app.  I've got a bunch of wavs I want to be mp3, but sometimes i have flac.  isn't there some lightweight app that can batch process?
<thebishop> kfogel, i used to have a nautilus script that did it
<kfogel> thebishop: I don't know.  It may be possible to drive audacity in batch mode; I haven't looked into it myself though.
<mogwai> thebishop: but it depends on what format the file is in and what format you want to convert it to
<hatter243> _VIM_, I was wondering if you got your pidgin/ubuntu away icon scambled ~_^
<_VIM_> hatter243: i dont use pidgin
<jimi_hendrix> is Gstream legal in the US?
<mogwai> thebishop: you could whack together a script and use mencoder on the command-line
<Joeseph> hi.  I have installed the jack gstreamer plugin and was wondering how to get rid of it...  any ideas?
<_VIM_> Joeseph: you dont see it in synaptic when you search "JACK" or "Gstreamer"?
<mogwai> Use synaptic?
<jX1> im having problems with synaptic too...i used to be able to search "amarok" in the synaptic manager and other programs and it would show me them, but now no third party apps work?
<_VIM_> Joeseph: or what shows up when you type gstream and press TAB a couple times?
<_VIM_> in a terminal
<Joeseph> _VIM_: No I do not.
<Xamusk> is there any way to install ext4 with intrepid?
<Joeseph> _VIM_: first I get properties...
<ikonia> Xamusk: no
<bullgard4> Although 2 Ubuntu-8.04.2 computer are in the same LAN, the command 'hostname -d' produces different output. What is the reason?
<dragonmaster> How do you tell ubuntu what brand of monitor you are using?
<Xamusk> then... is jaunty stable enough?
<Pici> Xamusk: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<_VIM_> properties? Joeseph pastebin the output of dpkg -l *gstream*  to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dragonmaster> Is there a way to do it?
<Xamusk> ok
<ficko> look i chown -R $USER:www-data *   .. www-data still cannot write in the dir
<ikonia> bullgard4: I can't see a flag for hostname -d
<soreau> test
<jiffe89> anyone know how to get the install process to automatically choose english at the beginning using the preseed file?
<dragonmaster> I might go back to Windows until I find a monitor that works properly with ubuntu, or try another Linux version.
<SAJMIRI> Hello all,i have a problem with Ubuntu 8.10 and cannot conect to the internet
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not understand your message. I did not speak about any flag.
<ikonia> bullgard4: -d is a flagf
<ikonia> flag
<Joeseph> _VIM_: Well... let me explain it this way.     Rhythmbox connects through jack,   I did this a long time ago and I can't remember how...  I was wondering how to get it working through my standard sound. (alsa)
<ikonia> bullgard4: -d is the dns domain name
<SAJMIRI> i click to system>preferences>network configuration>in the autoeth0 i add the ips and DNSs
<sweetgum2> whats the terminal command to check my ip address? something like "ifconf" ?
<zash> sweetgum2: ifconfig
<SAJMIRI> it says to me that is conected but i cannot open a page
<annaimkonki> i want to build my own ubuntu distro... has anyone tried this ---> http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ah, I understand now. I would call that '-d' a switch.
<X-tremAl_Raven> Hi. Got no sound in flash in Opera. Flash in FireFox works fine. What could it be?
<ikonia> bullgard4: switch, thats fine too
<guntbert> sweetgum2: completion works on terminal too, try ifc<tab>
<SAJMIRI> anyone can help me?
<_VIM_> Joeseph: ok well sound issues are over my head, you'll have to just keep asking the channel, someone will eventually help you :)
<kouya> does "sudo apt-get remove ...."  every installed file? what is useually leave behind after you uninstall a package?
<dragonmaster> I have no sound hre in Ubuntu 8.10 either
<Joeseph> _VIM_: Thanks... I'll do so...  right now, I'm going to reinstall all the gstream**  packages in synaptic I see.
<Alexia_Death> IF anybody else cares, there seems to be a beta of legacy drivers that should work wit intrepid.
<Alexia_Death> who should I complain to so that the package gets updated?
<_VIM_> kouya: i think usually config files
<lakis1982> i try to install some plasmoid for my kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 ....  when i hit the command     cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX='kde4-config-prefix'..   it always get me the following error...        see here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/111413/plain/                    can you help me ???
<kouya> _VIM_: where can i find thise?
<_VIM_> kouya: which you can get rid of those by sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: right click on the network manager applet, choose "connection info"
<megsona> anyone know how to change the settings for the mouse and touchpad independently on intrepid?
<nonidentity> I am struggling with ldap and have been following https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html   But it always fails.    Anyone know of a better guide? I am on Ubuntu w/stn 8.10
<annaimkonki> dragonmaster: i thinks its a bug flash... i did a 8.04 clean install and flash was not good... i remove every flash + restricted sw and reinstall... starting w/adobe flash
<_VIM_> kouya: I think it depends on the package. not too sure really beyond that
<annaimkonki> and then installing all other restricted sw later
<SAJMIRI> guntbert  where can i find network manager applet?
<n838901> sajmiri: run 'ifconfig' from the terminal and see what you get
<dragonmaster> I am out of here for now.  I might try back later.
<dragonmaster> Take care everyone.
<kouya> so --purge remove is the way to uninstall a program (if you dont want anything left behind?) what is diffrent?  im use to "Program Files/<program>" i dont really understand  how/where  linux saves files  / installs programs yet
<getxsick> folks
<getxsick> anyone can help me with my new hdd?
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: in the top panel, where the "connected balloon" showed, there should be an icon (maybe a monitor), if you hover over it it will show "connectd..." again
<SAJMIRI> when i put the IPs and click OK after i reopen it the netmask changes to 24 not to my 255.255.255.0
<YankDownUnder> getxsick, Yeah. Send it to me and I'll take care of it ;)
<getxsick> i used LVM for it, copied all files from old hdd (without lvm) and there are some problem
<getxsick> i upgraded initramfs
<getxsick> during startup it freezes after this [   14.618417] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<YankDownUnder> getxsick, Have you tried booting wiht your old init ?
<_VIM_> kouya: do this... 'sudo updatedb' then do 'locate APPnameGoesHere'  taht should tell you where an app has it's config files
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: the netmask is the same (24 means 24 bit = 255.255.255.0)
<_VIM_> kouya: also stick a '|less' at the end of that
<megsona> ﻿anyone know how to change the settings for the mouse and touchpad independently on intrepid?
<chocobanana> Hello everyone!!!!!
 * YankDownUnder needs massive quantities of caffeine and one jam donut
<kouya> thanks VIM :)
<_VIM_> np
<\kira> while running fsckt to repair my filesystem, it gives a bunch of I/O errors half way through, they reports it cant read a block, I ignore it, and it asks me if I want Force rewrite. What should I select?
<\kira> *fsck
<lakis1982> i try to install some plasmoid for my kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 ....  when i hit the command     cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX='kde4-config-prefix'..   it always get me the following error...        see here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/111413/plain/                    can you help me ???
<SAJMIRI> guntbert iam disconecting now to test what you told me and to see what happen
<chocobanana> megsona: good question. As far as I know, you probably need to set up the options for the devices in xorg.conf
<\kira> lakis1982: the people in #kubuntu would know better
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: wait a moment
<SAJMIRI> ok
<SAJMIRI> i dont know what to do
 * _VIM_ steals one of YankDownUnder's donuts ....too late i ate it! Sorry! :)
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: did you configure you network statically?
<SAJMIRI> no
 * YankDownUnder leers at _VIM_ suspiciously
<SAJMIRI> how can i do that?
<megsona> thanks chocobana, whenever I change my xorg.conf (which in intrepid seems to be empty) I get a EE parse error
<chocobanana> Does anyone knows why Ubuntu 8.10 with repository FGLRX driver, doesn't remember a dual screen setup as an extended desktop and keeps reverting to clone mode each time I login?
<methadone> guys, I've just updated to the latest kernel (updates that came today) and suddenly X won't recognize my graphics drivers (I've been using the nVIDIA forceware from their website). I was wondering if there was a way to remove these forceware drivers, revert to using the generic nv driver that originally came w/ 8.10 and then get the proprietary drivers that ubuntu suggests
<YankDownUnder> methadone, What about just renaming yer xorg.conf and letting the system recreate it on the fly...???
<chocobanana> methadone: probably the nvidia driver was not recompiled for the new kernel.
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: I want to be sure I understand your needs - you said you typed IP and netmask. Where did you type that?
<pbuckley> is there a decent 64 bit adobe flash player yet?
<wad> Any way to view a visio document?
<chocobanana> methadone: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sd32> is there a good wallpaper utility for ubuntu?
<chocobanana> methadone: replace nvidia with nv
<nonidentity> yes there is a 64 bit flafh goto adobe and download
<YankDownUnder> pbuckley, Is there a decent ANY BIT Adobe program?
<methadone> that's all the forceware installation does?
<chocobanana> methadone: it's best to stick with the repository nvidia driver
<methadone> yup that's what I'm planning on doing
<methadone> from now on ;p
<_VIM_> nano? ick *points to my nick*
<methadone> alright, brb
<SAJMIRI> in network connections ,>autoeth0 IPV4 setting> method>manual and filled all field
<SAJMIRI> with ip netmask gateway
<CarlFK> what is the apt- command to clear out the local cache dir? (I am out of space....)
<getxsick> YankDownUnder: yes
<SAJMIRI> dns and search domains
<YankDownUnder> Oh...I get it VIM is like pico/nano! (grin)
<eoke> CarlFK: aptitude clean I think
<getxsick> what the strange is that if i plug old hdd after freez it goes ok with the old hdd
<_VIM_> na j/k i like nano too :)  ok shutting up now before one of the ops smacks that !OT hammer on me hehe
<CarlFK> eoke: nope.  still have 0 bytes free...
<guntbert> !who | SAJMIRI
<ubottu> SAJMIRI: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: ok, lets open a terminal window
<n8tuser> CarlFK -> try  apt-get autoremove
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: ok
<kouya> does anyone know how to fix the titlebar "blinking/white" problem yet? (when i set effects to medium or high it shows, on low its fine
<pbuckley> i dont see a 64-bit version of flash on adobe's site
<pbuckley> and when i try to install the version thats there
<runpain2_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pbuckley> el: [  234.396938] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0:assoc
<pbuckley> Jan 29 11:58:16 flatpenny kernel: [  234.396950] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0:tx
<pbuckley> Jan 29 11:58:16 flatp
<eoke> CarlFK: If you're just after space you might want to look at that cruft tool
<pbuckley> err
<rjelari> hi all,   sound card configuration , everything is fine. suddenly the laptop speaker is not working
<FloodBot1> pbuckley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: what gives ifconfig  eth0 ?- should be your settings
<Peek> oi
<CarlFK> n8tuser: E: Invalid operation autoremove (and autoclean didn't)
<pbuckley> anyways i get an error about i386/amd64
<n8tuser> CarlFK -> as root of course
<subsume> I'm using intrepid. Is there any way I can get MySQL 5.1? I've seen it available in jaunty....
<runpain2_> !sound
<blakejustblake> I just did some updates and restarted and now once it gets past the Ubuntu splash screen it just goes to a black screen with the loading cursor.
<\kira> lakis1982: the people in #kubuntu would know better
<\kira> opps
<\kira> sorry lakis1982
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<\kira> while running fsckt to repair my filesystem, it gives a bunch of I/O errors half way through, they reports it cant read a block, I ignore it, and it asks me if I want Force rewrite. What should I select?
<runpain2_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: i typed ifconfig but i havent yet connected the cable bc iam conected here
<CarlFK> found an .iso I can dump.  that should take care of me
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: it shows me some informations
<subsume> Can I install jaunty app for mysql-server-5.1 in intrepid?
<SAJMIRI> guntbert:  eth0 lo wlan0
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: are you using two different PCs?
<ikonia> soreau_: no
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: now iam using desktop
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> subsume: no
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: ubuntu is in my lap top
<ikonia> subsume: don't mix packages for ubuntu versions
<dennda> Is it a known problem that compiz (at random, it seems) stops drawing windows that have $some_size (wasn't figure out how to reproduce exactly)
<_VIM_> subsume: im no pro, but that sounds like a very bad idea...
<subsume> I really need mysql 5.1
<dennda> That is very annoying, rendering compiz completely useless as soon as it happens
<ikonia> subsume: why ? what's in 5.1 that you need
<d0netsFN> hey im having troubles with this toshiba laptop with  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG in a fresh and updated (via ethernet) install of 8.10
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: ok and on your desktop: what OS?
<becky> hi
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: XP
<chocobanana> Does anyone knows why Ubuntu 8.10 with repository FGLRX driver, doesn't remember a dual screen setup as an extended desktop and keeps reverting to clone mode each time I login?
<subsume> ikonia: there's a bug in 5.0 that's causing me hell and its fixed in 5.1
<ikonia> subsume: which bug ?
<d0netsFN> if someone could pm about this issue i would greatly appreciate it
<MK-ubuntu> hi, do you know how to get ntfs partition from ubuntu
<subsume> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=21543
<MK-ubuntu> so i could also install windows
<d0netsFN> it shows up in lshw and everythiing, but its greyed out in network manager
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: in my lap top i have 2 OS ubuntu and vista when i boot from vista internet is good
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: please (on the desktop) go to network, right click, properties
<becky> my computer has 2 sound cards installed (one onboard VIA that is dead bad port connector, and a addon Creative labs SB Live! card) I can't seem to figure out how to get the SB live to be the default card for ubuntu
<subsume> ikonia: causes random InterfaceError
<becky> can someone help me with this?
<SAJMIRI> guntbert: yes
<MK-ubuntu> anyone here knows how to partition ntfs so I could install xp?
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> seems like the nm or gui fronts for configuring network in 8.10 is a bit faulty, does your wifi work if you use command line ?
<RedSox> guis I downloaded wuby and still have the same problem
<_VIM_> MK-ubuntu:  ask that in ##windows
<RedSox> it stops with the line 0.340021 end trace
<ikonia> subsume: log bug against the mysql package to get the bug fix back ported
<n8tuser> becky -> i would try configuring your bios first?
<RedSox> and one of the erros says unknown_bootoption
<MK-ubuntu> _VIM_:  I already have ubuntu on, I want to install windows
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: there is a register support or so (it shows you your network settings), there click on details
<_VIM_> windows goes first
<subsume> ikonia: I'm sorry?
<nonidentity> MK_ubuntu you can using gpartition manager
<RedSox> guis I downloaded wuby and still have the same problem it stops with the line 0.340021 end trace  and one of the erros says unknown_bootoption
<becky> n8tuser, did that but thanks I got it for now atleast
<MK-ubuntu> nonidentity: how?
<Royall> Ubuntu isn't seeing my cdrom drive at all. There is no mount point for it, and there's nothing about any IDE in dmesg. It's as if the cd drive wasn't even there. Can anyone help?
<signornessuno> i'm in trouble, i do a edit wrong at the sudoers file with utility visudo, it ask me "Are you sure?" "Q" and so now i can't use sudo, what can i do?
<ikonia> subsume: if you log a but on launchpad.net against the mysql package the bug fix you want will be back ported to 8.10
<n838901> royall: does it show up in the BIOS?
<nonidentity> if Windows 7 then it can be instakked anywhere
<Royall> n838901: yes
<RedSox> anybody?
<n8tuser> signornessuno -> boot from livecd and fix it from there
<subsume> ikonia: hmmmmmmm that would be awesome.
<subsume> ikonia: but that will probably take weeks, eh?
<RedSox> guys I downloaded wuby and still have the same problem it stops with the line 0.340021 end trace  and one of the erros says unknown_bootoption
<signornessuno> other choose?
<Royall> n838901: I have it booting before the HDD, but before I had it booting after (I changed it but it didn't work)
<n2diy> What's the .dbus file for, and why does root have one in my home directory?
<ikonia> subsume: speak to the package maintainer, it can be turned around quite quick
<RedSox> guys I downloaded wuby and still have the same problem it stops with the line 0.340021 end trace  and one of the erros says unknown_bootoption
<subsume> ikonia: awesome. you're a big help.
<_VIM_> RedSox: slow down a bit :)
<ficko> is that wuby on wails?
<ikonia> subsume: not a problem
<MK-ubuntu> guys, I got it to format to FAT32..
<RedSox> _VIM_ sorry
<RedSox> I didnt mean to be annoying
<RedSox> but I dont know if they can see me
<RedSox> its kinda busy
<RedSox> :D
<MK-ubuntu> but I cant seem to make it to NTFS
<_VIM_> RedSox: its not a huge crime ;)   also from what ive heard it's better to defrag windows before adding wubi...
<xchesx> приветы
<dstar> does update manager or whatever it's called use apt-get under the covers?
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: im not sure could you help me see?
<Royall> n838901: any suggestions?
<RedSox> I am using virtual pc
<signornessuno> n8tuser: thanks, now i try
<MK-ubuntu> help?
<RedSox> and I  tried to install it on the virtual pc
<ikonia> MK-ubuntu: with what ?
<RedSox> but it doesnt wanna go though
<subsume> ikonia: what am I doing wrong? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=mysql-server&start=75&batch=75
<xchesx> need icq
<_VIM_> !ru > xchesx
<ubottu> xchesx, please see my private message
<n838901> royall: does your dmesg give you any info on the drive?
<guntbert> SAJMIRI: ?
<MK-ubuntu> I have some space for XP,
<ikonia> subsume: you need to log a new bug
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> what does sudo iwlist wlan0 scan  tell you?
<Royall> n838901: none at all, at least I can't see any
<subsume> ok, let me try.
<ikonia> subsume: have you created an account yet ?
<Royall> n838901: should I pastebin the output?
<MK-ubuntu> but i dont know how to install XP
<n838901> royall: sure
<ikonia> MK-ubuntu: put the XP cd in, boot from it, and follow the instructions, windows help is in ##windows channel
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: haha, that sucks, ##windows says ask ubuntu, and #ubuntu says ask Windows.
<n838901> royall: or you can pm me
<MK-ubuntu> ....
<Royall> n838901: here it is http://pastebin.com/m537e50e6
<n2diy> What's the .dbus file for, and why does root have one in my home directory?
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: run parted, resize your current partition, leave the rest as freespace.  Then install windows, selecting "free space" from the disk menu. Then boot an ubuntu CD in recovery mode and restore grub to MBR
<MK-ubuntu> ok...
<MK-ubuntu> so first, I have to run gparted.
<MK-ubuntu> correct?
<aurax> hello, does anyone knows of a good firewall/gateway appliance with failover support ?
<Oxone> Is there anyone here who can help with mobile softwares please ?
<ikonia> aurax: not on topic in here please
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: yes.
<jpds> Oxone: #ubuntu-mobile ?
<ikonia> Oxone: what mobile software ?
<MK-ubuntu> jrwren: then I'll reboot. w/ the cd on
<Oxone> any software that helps me access inbox files received by bluetooth transfer
<dman> If I install ubuntu 64bit, does that mean some 32bit applications will not work?
<MK-ubuntu> jrwren: correct?
<ikonia> dman: yes, not all 32bit applications will work
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: yes.
<MK-ubuntu> i got the free space
<dman> better to install 32 bit then :)
<dman> thanks!
<d0netsFN> "wlan0     Interface doesnt support scanning : Network is down"
<guntbert> n2diy: dbus is an OS internal "messaging" system, that file is a directory (I suppose) but I would expect it to be owned by you, not root
<MK-ubuntu> i should reboot w/ the ubuntu cd on?
<d0netsFN> thats what it says n8tuser
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> what does it say?
<d0netsFN> (03:29:29 PM) d0netsFN: "wlan0     Interface doesnt support scanning : Network is down"
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> post your /etc/network/interfaces file
<MK-ubuntu> correct?
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> in pastebin
<n2diy> guntbert: ok, I'm trying to archive my home directory, and it is aborting on permission denied .dbus?
<d0netsFN> no need for paste bin
<d0netsFN> auto lo
<d0netsFN> iface lo inet loopback
<d0netsFN> thats it
<FloodBot1> d0netsFN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: no, boot with XP cd and install XP, do not tell XP to delete any partitions, just tell it "use free space"
<Royall> n838901: find anything?
<n8tuser> !who | d0netsFN
<ubottu> d0netsFN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n838901> royall: still looking
<MK-ubuntu> jrwren: ok..
<MK-ubuntu> ill be back..
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: sorry
<n2diy> guntbert: and Nautilus doesn't even list it, I had to use ls -al.
<guntbert> n2diy: I'm not sure but have you started a GUI application (gedit,...) with sudo instead of gksu?
<n2diy> guntbert: yes, but not recently.
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> anyhow, put an entry for your wifi on that file,   auto wlan0;  iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<MK-ubuntu> jrwren: then how would i choose between ubuntu or xp , when i finish installing?
<groogy> Yo! I want to record a sound that's played in the computer. Is there some way to like capture it internally on Ubuntu?
<blakejust> I'm trying to start up Ubuntu, and after it gets done loading the splash screen it just goes to a black screen with the loading cursor and sits there for a long time not doing anything
<n8tuser> blakejust -> if you press ctrl+alt+f1 to f4  do you see the boot up status?
<MK-ubuntu> ...
<guntbert> n2diy: in you homedir: sudo chown -vR <your user> .dbus
<MK-ubuntu> help?
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: after XP is installed you boot ubuntu cd and repair the bootloader.
<blakejust> hmmm, no, I didn't know about that, I'll try it and see what it says
<MK-ubuntu> and how exactly i do that?
<MK-ubuntu> i want to know that before i start w/ xp
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: after you have installed XP follow these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690912
<n838901> royall: http://pastebin.com/m24d267ef   Look at line 563
<isaak> how do u access synaptic when it has an error
<guntbert> !gksu | n2diy and remember for the future -
<ubottu> n2diy and remember for the future -: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: more info here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Royall> n838901: scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<Royall> n838901: sg0 would be the drive?
<groogy> Yo! I want to record a sound that's played in the computer. Is there some way to like capture it internally on Ubuntu?
<n838901> royall: i believe so
<d0netsFN> ok i did that
<Royall> n838901: How would I mount it?
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: do i need to do anything after that
<d0netsFN> n8tt: ifup wlan0 or somethin?
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> try sudo ifup wlan0;
<isaak> does anyone know what running 'dpkg--configure-a' means?
<MK-ubuntu> ill c u guys in 2hrs..
<MK-ubuntu> i hope
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: ifup interface wlan0 already configured
<isaak> i tried to do run install alien
<n838901> royall: mount -t auto /dev/sg0 /media/cdrom
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> sudo dhclient wlan0
<isaak> but it keeps on giving the same problem
<isaak> anyone?
<Royall> n838901: mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<guntbert> !alien | isaak
<ubottu> isaak: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> but now you have both your wifi and eth0 on same router, dont expect things to work correctly, as the packets will get confused as to which nic to take
<d0netsFN> i get wmaster0: uknown hardware address type 801
<d0netsFN> siocifflags: no such device
<n2diy> guntbert: I'm familiar with gksudo, and it's use. What can I do about the .dbus file?
<isaak> well this printer scanner site told me to do this to get my scanner running ubottu
<n838901> royall: try mount -t iso9660 /dev/sg0 /media/cdrom
<guntbert> n2diy: as I wrote before: in your homedir: sudo chown -vR <your user> .dbus
<isaak> ubottu,  go to http://www.etanonline.fr/en/2008/ubuntu-installer-une-imprimante-multifonction-espson-dx8450/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isaak> oh
<isaak> hey anyone know how to solve problem?
<Royall> n838901: still not a block device
<isaak> how to use synaptic
<d0netsFN> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 innnnnterval 8
<isaak> when it givves errors?
<d0netsFN> n8tuser:
<n2diy> guntbert: sorry, missed that, thanks.
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> yes?
<n838901> royall: also do 'ls -l' on /dev and see if sg0 is mapped to anything
<d0netsFN> thats what i get when i dhclient wlan0
<guntbert> n2diy: np, I hope it works for you :)
<Guest51555> Sorry to be stupid, is there a reason per say the updates/upgrades are so slow right now, is there a way to find a faster mirror? thanks
<LakesProse> why would one use DSA instead of RSA in ssh encryption (since dsa is limited to 1024 while rsa is not) ?
<n8tuser> !who | d0netsFN  pleae follow this protocol  ..
<ubottu> d0netsFN  pleae follow this protocol  ..: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n838901> royall: also do 'ls -l | less' on /dev and see if sg0 is mapped to anything
<Royall> n838901: Here's a line: crw-rw----  1 root   disk     21,   0 2009-01-29 11:12 sg0
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: ok sorry, any ideas?
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> i have plenty, what is the result of the command i told you?
<Royall> n838901: from the | less I get the same line: crw-rw----  1 root   disk     21,   0 2009-01-29 11:12 sg0
<guntbert> Guest51555: in system/adminstration/software sources, click on the button download..., choose other...
<Guest51555> guntbert: thanks
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: its pretty long but basically no such device
<guntbert> yw Guest51555
<n838901> royall: check your pm's
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> learn to use the pastebin to post, if you dont want to cooperate, sorry.. cant help you
<methadone> Guys, after installing the new kernel my nvidia.com downloaded drivers fail to run. I uninstalled them using nvidia-installer --uninstall and removed the xorg.conf file (which made the system create a new config file, which worked, but without visual effects. So I started the "Hardware Drivers" application and selected the drivers on there. For some reason, I still can't enable visual effects. The System -> Appearance -> Visual Eff
<methadone> ects -> Extra gives a "Desktop effects could not be enabled".. any ideas how I can revert to system-defaults or something?
<guntbert> LakesProse: you might get better answers in ##security
<LakesProse> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> yw LakesProse
<Guest51555> guntbert: thanks much, from 10kb/s to 2mg/s :)
<subsume> everyone knows the web doesn't use milligrams
<guntbert> Guest51555: nice :)
<Guest51555> subsume: im on mg so I fudged mb :P
<subsume> yeah right you're probably a dope fiend.
<subsume> shame on you guntbert for helping him
<isaak> does anyone know why i can't access my synaptic they told me to  'dpkg --configure -a'
<epifanio> buenas noches
<subsume> isaak: sudo?
<guntbert> subsume: :)
<epifanio> Alguien de España
<jpds> !es | epifanio
<ubottu> epifanio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epifanio> ok, gracias
<isaak> subsume,  wat?
<subsume> isaak: sudo?
<subsume> isaak: man sudo
<isaak> subsume what do u mean
<iPeter-> Hey, i have 2 harddrives what i'd would like to mount on startup (automount?), how i could get this?
<isaak> subsume,  i dont understand how to fix synaptics
<n8tuser> iPeter- -> entries in fstab
<LakesProse> guntbert: the mystery goes further, they sent me to #crypto :)
<isaak> subsume,  i can't install it
<the|Navigator> How can I change the folder that is used as my desktop?
<d0netsFN> n8tuser: ok sorry i was just trying to refrain from setting up ppidgin on this laptop
<subsume> isaak: ok first question
<iPeter-> n8tuser, Could you give an tutorial- link, or help me step by step? lol.
<asheron> hi, i run ubuntu jaunty and ekiga is not starting up, i have installed it via apt-get
<guntbert> LakesProse: that would have been my second suggestion :)
<subsume> isaak: do you know what 'sudo' is?
<asheron> anyone have the same issue ?
<mithraic> How do I launch a launcher (.desktop file) from the command line?
<isaak> subsume,  its me the user
<LakesProse> guntbert: good alternate future call
<subsume> isaak: no. go google sudo
<mithraic> gnome-open opens it in my text editor
<guntbert> !jaunty | asheron
<ubottu> asheron: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<isaak> subsume,  who has permission to use stuff like admministrator
<isaak> subsume,  the root
<guntbert> LakesProse: both are in my favorites :)
<subsume> isaak: 'super user do'
<n8tuser> d0netsFN -> you mentioned you have loaded the driver, you verified with sudo lshw -C network ?
<subsume> isaak: you usually have to use sudo to do apt-get stuffs
<subsume> isaak: so add sudo to the beginning of the INTERNET CODEZ that whoever gave you
<isaak> subsume,  i know but i cant use it still
<subsume> isaak: what error message you running into?
<isaak> subsume,  gives me the error
<n8tuser> iPeter- -> no i dont have a link offhand, you have to use google to look for htem
<isaak> subsume,  give me a moment
<iPeter-> n8tuser, Could you give some words what to google to get best and right results?
<n8tuser> iPeter- -> id start with  fstab+mount+partitions
<isaak> subsume,  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<yoyit2> hi i am trying to find a hidden folder how do i see hidden folders
<subsume> isaak: typing sudo dpkg --configure -a gives you that message???
<n2diy> guntbert: it worked
<n8tuser> yoyit2 -> normally just ls -la in the current directory
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  in nautilus -- view- then show hidden files.
<guntbert> n2diy: glad :), I'll remember it for the future
<isaak> subsume,  nevermind i included the quotes
<isaak> subsume,  thats why
<blakejust> Ok, so I tried rebooting and it went to the black screen with the loading cursor again, and I pressed ctrl alt f1 and it showed a login prompt. so I logged in and typed startx, and it gave me the error: "Failed to initialize  GLX extension (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" So I figure X updated or something and now my nvidia driver is no longer compatible. How would I fix this?
<subsume> isaak: =)
<iPeter-> okay, n8tuser How do i see my hard drives, i mean /dev/something+number ?
<yoyit2> redvamp128: wheres that
<wesley__> Hi all. I can't get my audio working (USB, logitech) aplay -l seems to be listing things properly
<isaak> subsume,  now it says i have a broken filter missing
<n8tuser> iPeter- -> if your bios detected them     sudo  fdisk -l
<yoyit2> redvamp128: whats nautilus
<isaak> subsume,  what does that mean?
<wesley__> and the USB device is listed inside  /proc/asound/cards - testing the sound in the sound panel returns:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<subsume> isaak: i dunno man. paste the real error message.
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  the default Ubuntu file manger (unless you have another window manager)
<subsume> isaak: don't paste to channel
<iPeter-> Thx, ill try out
<guntbert> yoyit2: in what application are you trying to view the hidden files?
<wesley__> any suggestions?
<isaak> subsume,  i don't know how to paste the error
<R-A-F> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=9362243
<R-A-F> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=9362243
<FloodBot1> R-A-F: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markl__> any idea why VMware server is not in the Hardy repositories?
<isaak> subsume,  but actually my problem at the moment is finding alien in synaptics
<yoyit2> redvamp128:  wheres file manager
<guntbert> isaak: using alien is *not* supported, be warned
<underdog5004> so, I've installed VirtualBox 2.1.2, a legit copy of XP, enabled usb support, but I can't get Vbox to connect my iPod to the VM
<underdog5004> it's grayed out
<bling4mm> Hello everyone. I have a problem with my Firefox: When I right click and try to click on "save links as" or "save image as", nothing happens. It's been like this since last night when my computer froze and I restarted it. Does anyone know anyhting about this problem?
<underdog5004> and the ipod isn't mounted anywhere, either
<chris____> Hey guys I've got dnsmasq installed, and I've added a record to /etc/hosts which looks like this: 10.1.1.100 dev (I want to be able to use 'dev' rather than 10.1.1.100 internal to the office) - I then restarted dnsmasq. The box isnt responding to dev, only to IP - is there anything obvious I should check? :)
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  just open up a terminal type natilus and it should open the file manger -- provided you are running ubuntu and not xubuntu or kubuntu
<MK-ubuntu> jrwren: I tried, but the hard drive doesnt show,
<jrwren> MK-ubuntu: my guess is that your XP cd is old and doesn't have required SATA drivers or something like that. You will need to slipstream an XP cd with the correct drivers.
<MK-ubuntu> 흠..
<bling4mm> Hello everyone. I have a problem with my Firefox: When I right click and try to click on "save link as" or "save image as", nothing happens. It's been like this since last night when my computer froze and I restarted it. Does anyone know anything about this problem?
<scruffy-mogwai> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Not likely
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  by typing that it will open in your home folder-- from there you can click on the view -- then the view hidden files.
<vock> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and am having problems with nvidia, it always boots into low graphics mode. Tried dpkg-reconfigure the xorg but didn't work. I want to uninstall all my nvidia drivers (Have 177,173 and 96 installed, only 177 activated),  and reinstall only 177. What's the best way to go about the uninstall?
<yoyit2> redvamp128: daniel@daniel-ubuntu:~$ sudo natilus
<yoyit2> [sudo] password for daniel:
<yoyit2> sudo: natilus: command not found
<MK-ubuntu_> jrwren: ill try another xp cd then
<osubuck> anyone know how i can setup a theme for ubuntu similar to windows? vista in particular?
<redvamp128> no yoyit2: just nautilus
<osubuck> i tried it before but i need more instructions
<vock> yoyit2: it's nautilus
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  not a good idea to run that in sudo
<Krstnsn> if i were to say type "sudo python setup.py install" where does the actually "setup.py" files need to be?
<guntbert> yoyit2: dont use sudo with graphical apps!
<guntbert> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pike_> Krstnsn: present directory
<Krstnsn> doesnt work
<Krstnsn> says the file doesnt exist
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  just "nautilus" and it will open up in your home folder-- then from there -- click on the view-- then the "view hidden files"-- nautilus will then refresh and show you the "." files
<Fertech> does any one knows what error 18 means
<redvamp128> yoyit2:  like for example .mozilla is hidden or .purple (those are hidden)
<guntbert> Fertech: which application?
<Fertech> i install ubuntu 8.10 on a 320gb
<yoyit2> redvamp128:  i figured it out that was so simple lol
<yoyit2> redvamp128: thanks
<adam> My screensavers appeared to have disappeared, is there anyway to get them back?
<Fertech> grub
<guntbert> yoyit2: another simple thing: on command line type ls -a
<bling4mm> I have a problem with my Firefox: When I right click and try to click on "save link as" or "save image as", nothing happens. It's been like this since last night when my computer froze and I restarted it. Does anyone know anything about this problem?
<redvamp128> yoyit2: the only time I have ever opened up nautilus as a sudo (gksudo) was for a file that it would not let me delete.
<carpii> try disabling all extensions
<pike_> Krstnsn: well you could specify the path i guess like sudo python /home/$USER/mahfile.py  but I cant see why that doesnt work
<Fertech> what does ls -a do
<carpii> lists all files (inc hidden)
<ikonia> Fertech: list attributes
<Fertech> oh ok
<osubuck> anyone know where i can get themes for ubuntu 8.10?
<guntbert> Fertech: it shows the "hidden" files too (thode with a dot in front of their name) -a stand for "all"
<Fertech> i think the hard drive is to big
<n0s> I was given a server 2000 box today with a xeon processor in it, what should I do with it?
<jX1> How do i remove linux/grub and format the partition linux is installed on to ntfs if vista can't see the partition ?
<Etherict> Hey folks
<hatter243> osubuck, try gnome-art
<iPeter-> Hey, i'am adding this line /dev/sda /media/II ext3 0 0 to fstab, why it aint working, it doesnt let me mount it..
<Daykeras> how would I execute a batch file with wine in terminal from a windows share?
<isaak> can anyone help me i can't install alien
<linux_guy> jX1, that sucks!
<Fertech> well how can i type anything when the hard drive wont boot
<Etherict> I've got a quick question if you don't mind. Haven't been able to find the answer on the forums, but I suspect driver hoodlums
<guntbert> !themes | osubuck
<ubottu> osubuck: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<isaak> someone help mme install alien
<LucMove> Hi. Does anyone here know how to fix the infamous owner 4294967295 unreadable CD bug?
<Etherict> My friend has a HP dv 4 1028 that he recently installed dual boot 64 bit vista/ Ubuntu
<Etherict> And his wireless is not working
<jX1> linux_guy, yes :( any ideas?
<archangelpetro> you know, i wonder if there are any messageboard style RPGs anymore (with rules, like DnD)
<osubuck> guntbert, which would it be on the side, i see gtk and compiz, beryl i dunno which it is
<guntbert> isaak: I don't think anybody here will help you install alien, its not supported
<v_> fuck
<linux_guy> jX1, is it your only system?
<jX1> yeah
<v_> wow
<iPeter-> Hey, i'am adding this line /dev/sda /media/II ext3 0 0 to fstab, why it aint working, it doesnt let me mount it..
<redvamp128> !language | V_
<ubottu> V_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<v_> ich auch
<guntbert> osubuck: search the sites, I myself don't care about themes too much :)
<linux_guy> jX1, what i have done in the past is pull the hdd from the computer and connect to another system via usb cables
<sockets> hey have you guys experienced any issues with jaunty yet? i'm thinking about upgrading from hardy to play around with it.. but if it's irritability unstable i'll wait
<isaak> why
<linux_guy> jX1, you have to get vista to recognize the partition to work with it
<redvamp128> sockets:  it is still in alpha so that should tell you something...
<isaak> guntbert,  then how do i change an rpm into deb?
<jX1> the problem though is that this is a raid-0 array that used my motherboard (no separate raid card)
<sockets> ah, nvm then
<linux_guy> isaak, get alien
<Fertech> guntbert if i have a code 18 error can i make it slave and can i fix it from the master drive
<getxsick> hey! i bought new hdd on sata-2, and it works slowly x2 (checked in hdparm)...where should i start invastigation?
<redvamp128> sockets:  I am actually waiting on it to hit beta myself
<Guest84878> can someone please explain to this noob how to fix
<isaak> linux_guy,  how do i get it
<jX1> in the past, all i would have to do is load the nforce raid drivers for vista to see it.....i tried that and it doesnt work anymore
<LucMove> How can anyone still wonder why Linux doesn't get enough popularity when it can't simply read a slorky backup data DVD?!!!!
<guntbert> isaak: you don't in a supported way, I think
<markl__> LucMove: what does slorky mean
<isaak> guntbert, i dont what
<osubuck> ok they show themes but no idea how to install them or set them up correctly, no mention of it
<pike_> LucMove: ah yes slorky support integral to our success in the desktop market
<LucMove> slorky=the F word that the channel won't let me post
<Guest84878> can someone explain how I fix etc/resolv.conf missing
<isaak> guntbert,  this is frustrating
<markl__> LucMove: try linux mint
<markl__> it is better at dvd support
<redvamp128> !dvd | LucMove:
<ubottu> LucMove:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> Fertech: I have no idea what error 18  might be, but - have you checked your iso-file before burning?
<KDesk> Will upstart 0.5 be in Jaunty?
<isaak> guntbert,  all i want to do i install my stupid scanner
<Guest84878> i have mint 5 dvd installed
<Etherict> Can anyone help me?
<pike_> LucMove: what is the file system on the dvd?
<linux_guy> isaak, http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<Joker_-_> I updated and now I have no sound, or almost: If I play an mp3 with totem, it works. If I try to listen to lastfm music, it says alsa is either buzy or not present. No sound in flash (firefox / youtube)... Any Idea? I've got this problem since yesterday, been googling on that since then. No one could help yet.
<ikonia> Guest84878: mint is not supported here
<Guest84878> help
<Royall> n838901: ha, I got it
<osubuck> k guess im stuck with the brown theme lol
<sockets> anyone here use EXT4 w/ Hardy? any experiences with that atleast?
<ikonia> Guest84878: the mint support resources are listed on the mint website
<Fertech> how can i add a 320gb to a 250gb drive from the shell
<punzada> did you try disabling pulseaudio Joker_-_ ?
<ikonia> sockets: you can't
<AshyIsMe_> hi
<Royall> n838901: It turns out I had the module bay disabled in bios because I didn't know what it was
<LucMove> pike_: I don't know, burned it in Slackware
<pike_> Fertech: usb or internal?
<linux_guy> isaak, be advised that some things should NOT be converted this way though
<AshyIsMe_> how do you find out which version of ubuntu you are running?
<ikonia> sockets: the kernel/file system tools are not in hardy
<Royall> n838901: thanks for the help
<guntbert> isaak: I understand your frustration, I only wanted you to understand: if alien is not supported it wouldn't be ok, to help you install it
<ikonia> AshyIsMe_: lsb_release -a
<Joker_-_> punzada: nope, but thats a great idea. first, what does pulseaudio do, and how to disable it?
<sockets> ikonia: thanks for the info
<Guest84878> mint is ubuntu is it not
<nat2610> anybody know a page that explain how to setup some kind of local apt-get server to distribute my .deb package ? Or even better, the previous question + How to embeded the package in a webpage like this guy did for terminator : http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/
<ikonia> Guest84878: no
<AshyIsMe_> ikonia, cheers
<ikonia> Guest84878: the support resources for mint are listed on the mint website
<n838901> Royall: no problem
<pike_> LucMove: well id think that would work then umm maybe open/close the dvd tray and do a dmesg command to see if it sees it
<AshyIsMe_> damn im running hardy
<AshyIsMe_> thought i had 8.10
<Fertech> internal
<Guest84878> so you don't know how to fix resolv.conf
<OODEADBEEFOO> still banned .... pff
<dorgan> so I am thinking about buying a new computer with soem of my tax return money...i want to buy a system preloaded with ubuntu...any one have suggestions other than dell?
<ikonia> Guest84878: it's not supported here
<LucMove> bah, wasting my time here
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: banned from where ?
<OODEADBEEFOO> here
<punzada> Joker_-_: pulseaudio is a sound server, for a quick test if you're currently experiencing hte sound issue with firefox in a terminal type 'killall pulseaudio' then 'killall firefox' restart firefox and see if the sound works
<AshyIsMe_> dorgan, build a comp yourself
<AshyIsMe_> be heaps cheaper
<oCean_> nat2610: do you want to setup a local repo server?
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: please leave and join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your ban
<Guest84878> is linux linux?
<ikonia> Guest84878: yes, but this is ubuntu support only
<nat2610> oCean_, yeah so that people can just do apt-get install somehting to install my package ... or as I said click on a webpage
<OODEADBEEFOO> i used enter to many times last night im guessing
<Fertech> pike is 320gb too big
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: please leave this channel and join #ubuntu-ops channel to discuss your ban
<maek> whats the metapkg with all the gcc make etc etc? I though it was build-essentials ?
<isaak> linux_guy,  and guntbert  thanks
<Guest84878> very helpful here, not
<linux_guy> isaak, good luck, enjoy ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest84878: not with mint - no
<oCean_> nat2610: search google for "apt-mirror" (and maybe ubuntu) there are several howto's / tutuorials
<markl__> Guest84878: what is wrong with resolv.conf?
<Joker_-_> punzada: nope, no sound
<Guest84878> missing
<nat2610> ok thks
<nat2610> oCean_, ok thanks
<isaak> linux_guy,  wish me luck on installing my scanner
<ikonia> Guest84878: please stop asking for mint support in here
<ezerhoden> markl__: build-essential
<ikonia> Guest84878: the mint resources are listed on the mint website
<osubuck> ok this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44570&forumpage=1 how in the world do i install it fully and make it look exactly like that?
<punzada> ah, was worth a shot, pulseaudio is the source of a lot of sound issues
<Fertech> ok i guess no one knows
<ezerhoden> maek: build-essential no s
<Joker_-_> punzada: yeah, anyt=hing else you can think of?
<guntbert> isaak: good luck, but try with your scanner manufacturer, the more people ask for linux support, the better
<maek> ezerhoden: doh. thanks
<Etherict> Could someone help me and my friend? He installed Ubuntu as dual booting with 64 bit vista earlier today, and his wireless does not work in Ubuntu
<linux_guy> isaak, you'll get it, just don't give up
<markl__> Guest84878: do you know the ip address of your nameserver?
<Guest84878> markl, when I start kppp, tells me etc/resolv.conf missing
<isaak> k lol
<Guest84878> no
<Royall> Does FLAC exist for Ubuntu?
<Fertech> is ubuntu 8.10 is no good
<dtchen> Royall: yes
<Fertech>  need to go back to 7
<fingletoad> hello
<markl__> redvamp128: apt-cache search flac
<oCean_> !info flac | Royall
<guntbert> Fertech: I have no idea what error 18  might be, but - have you checked your iso-file before burning?
<ubottu> flac (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1.2 (intrepid), package size 168 kB, installed size 408 kB
<fingletoad> does anyone here has Creative Zen?
<Royall> Oh I got it thanks
<Fertech> guntbert i check it after
<Joker_-_> I updated and now I have no sound, or almost: If I play an mp3 with totem, it works. If I try to listen to lastfm music, it says alsa is either buzy or not present. No sound in flash (firefox / youtube)... Any Idea? I've got this problem since yesterday, been googling on that since then. No one could help yet.
<Fertech>  it pass
<linux_guy> ikonia, the kick was good!  you got the extra point
<redvamp128> maek:  try this page under the ubuntu setup-- gets most of what you need to develop -- LinuxBuildInstructionsPrerequisites - chromium - Build instructions for Linux: PREREQUISITES - Google Code <http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructionsPrerequisites>
<Fertech> sometime its says  4error
<Fertech>  i dont get it
<redvamp128> maek:  it gets you this or the latest of it ..Python >= 2.4 Perl >= 5.x gcc/g++ >= 4.2 g++-multilib >=4.2 bison >= 2.3 flex >= 2.5.34 gperf >= 3.0.3 pkg-config >= 0.20 libnss3-dev >= 3.12 libglib2.0-dev (the docs had >= 2.16 -- are we certain?  it seems older ones ought to work...) libgtk2.0-dev libnspr4-0d >= 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.5 (ubuntu0.8.04.1 causes duplicate dtoa references) libnspr4-dev >= 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.5 msttco
<maek> redvamp128: thanks, build-essential was what I was looking for, just trying to compile something simple
<tlacuache> question: I've got a server running Feisty which is hosting a subversion repository. Feisty's version of subversion is 1.4.3. I want to upgrade the server to Intrepid, which runs subversion 1.5.1. i've read that the repository format changes in subversion between 1.4.x and 1.5.x. will my repositories be automatically upgraded? or will i end up broken?
<guntbert> !md5sum | Fertech , you really should do that *before* burning
<ubottu> Fertech , you really should do that *before* burning: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<markl__> redvamp128: weren't you asking about flac
<maek> redvamp128: ill take a look
<osubuck> lol, so all of you use the default ubuntu theme>?
<Socceroos> hello all
<fingletoad> hey
<Fertech> guntbert how do i do that
<tinkywonk> Hi can someone help me i am trying to install abgx360gui but i get errors when i make check http://paste.ubuntu.com/111454/ for my config.log and make bash can someone please help
<redvamp128> maek:  no asked about the changelog for kernel earlier
<Fertech>  im new to all this
<Socceroos> does anyone know how to get flash player working in Konqueror in KDE 4.2?
<LooCypher> ?:
<guntbert> Fertech: follow the link I sent you
<Slart> Socceroos: you might have better luck asking in #kubuntu
<Fertech> ok
<maek> redvamp128: sorry you lost me.
<Fertech>  i will try it
<redvamp128> maek:  the reason I said that page is because it has most of what you need to develop in one simple command
<Socceroos> Slart: ok, thanks
<guntbert> !md5sum >Fertech , you really should do that *before* burning
<ubottu> Fertech, please see my private message
<linux_guy> Slart, whats happening
<maek> redvamp128: ok thanks.
<Fertech>  what version is good 8.10
<Fertech>  or do i go back a version
<Slart> linux_guy: not a lot.. trying to wind down before going to bed.. don't know if irc is winding me down though.. =)
<Fertech> ok
<tinkywonk> can anyone help me config and make abgx360gui on ubuntu intrepid check http://paste.ubuntu.com/111454/ for my errors
<linux_guy> Slart, run whilst you still can
<fingletoad> uh, massive spam here :D
<Fertech> guntbert r u ubottu too
<Slart> linux_guy: hehe
<Fertech>  or dif user
<redvamp128> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nat2610> !apt-url
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-url
<Flaw> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tinkywonk> anyone
<OODEADBEEFOO> ping ?
<linux_guy> Slart, before you go, i installed an hp printer yesterday...and the directory for it is on the desktop.  how can i move it?
<ikonia> OODEADBEEFOO: hello
<ikonia> subinacls: all good ?
<markl__> Royall: did you get your flac question answered?
<Fertech> ok ubottu:
<subinacls> all good!
<fingletoad> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Flaw> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> linux_guy: "the directory for it" ?? your printer has a directory? I don't quite understand
<Flaw> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CaneToad1> which user directory contains the files that control the positioning of the menu-bar widgets?
<ikonia> Flaw: please use query the bot in private message if your trying out a lot of factoids.
<fingletoad> !lmao
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ikonia> fingletoad: same to you
<fingletoad> ?
<Laurus> Has anyone else had problems with a sound lag on microphone input on Ubuntu using PulseAudio?
<linux_guy> Slart, well its a folder on the desktop called hplip-2.8.12 which contains many, MANY files and folders.  (its like program files in windows)
<tinkywonk> someone please help me
<Flaw> strict ops ftf.
<kc8sbv> count me in
<kc8sbv> Can't get mic working
<Slart> linux_guy: oh.. you've compiled something?
<Fertech> thanks ubottu:
<Laurus> kc8sbv: My microphone works, but there's about a minute long lag between when I say something and when I hear it over the conversation.
<Fertech> il check it out
<tinkywonk> can someone please check this and tell me whats wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/111454/
<Fertech> latez
<kc8sbv> bummer for you, but I get nothing in Audicity
<chris___> Hey can I have more than 1 entry in /etc/hostname??
<ikonia> chris___: no
<redvamp128> !ubottu | fingletoad:
<ubottu> fingletoad:: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chris___> ikonia: the machine resolves find when I use that value, but I need it to resolve to 3 more names, is that easy to achieve? :)
<sektor1952> what's the best way to install gnome on ubuntu server 8.10 without installing all the extra stuff like the desktop kernels and alot of necessary stuff?
<nat2610> !apturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apturl
<ikonia> chris___: thats just entries in /etc/hosts or dns
<Slart> tinkywonk: are you using the right version of wx?  check the readme that came with whatever you're compiling and see if it doesn't want wx 2.6 or something
<redvamp128> !ubottu > nat2610
<ubottu> nat2610, please see my private message
<linux_guy> Slart, i followed this.. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<sektor1952> also which is better aptitude or apt-get?
<redvamp128> !ubottu > fingletoad
<Flaw> y0
<ubottu> fingletoad, please see my private message
<kc8sbv> Laurus, too busy
<tinkywonk> slart: it says 2.6 or newer i have tried using 2.6 but still the same
<Slart> sektor1952: they are the same.. thanks to some patches from the ubuntu people
<nbmilo> Test
<Flaw> !flood > flaq
<xlukasx> apt-get for life!
<Flaw> !flood > flaw
<ubottu> Flaw, please see my private message
<isaak> hey does anyone know why when i tried to convert the file rpm to deb it says it can't find it?
<Slart> tinkywonk: then I'm out of ideas.. sorry
<ikonia> gents - stop messing with the bot please
<GarkoDarko> Hello, im having some trouble with DivX Web Player, now when i try to open the video to watch it in Totem it tells me " You might not have permission "  Is there anyways to fix this ?
<guntbert> tinkywonk: why are you trying to compile yourself?
<linux_guy> xlukasx, you mean apt-get ftw?
<linux_guy> lol
<xlukasx> haha mmmmhmmmm
<tinkywonk> guntbert: because its not in repositries and i really need to use it
<isaak> linux_guy,  u know what went wrong?
<redvamp128> isaak:  have cd to the correct directory-- I think the rpm to deb you have to be in the folder in to run it
<nat2610> redvamp128, that's some kind of game ?  ubottuing people ?  ;)
<sektor1952> I read that with aptitude its easier to remove stuff
<linux_guy> isaak, whats that bro?
<xlukasx> anyone here playin with boxee?
<redvamp128> nat2610:  you asked ubottu about 3 quesitons in a row about apt
<jRjohnson> !ops
<isaak> what folder
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikonia> jRjohnson: what ?
<oCean_> linux_guy: maybe you downloaded the hplib to desktop, and extracted it there?
<ikonia> jRjohnson: whats the problem
<DBO> jRjohnson?
<linux_guy> oCean_, thats right
<isaak> redvamp128,  wat folder
<Slart> linux_guy: I think it might have copied the needed files to other places in your system when you used the make install command.. try changing the name of the folder and see if you still can use the printer
<xlukasx> wow...
<GarkoDarko> Hello, im having some trouble with DivX Web Player, now when i try to open the video to watch it in Totem it tells me " You might not have permission "  Is there anyways to fix this ?
<basti> blubb
<redvamp128> isaak:  the folder where you downloaded the rpm file to
<xlukasx> learning irc commands?
<xlukasx> lol
<isaak> redvamp128,  what folder do i have to have my files in-p its on my deskto
<linux_guy> Slart, ok thanks
<linux_guy> oCean_, ok thanks
<basti> Hmm einer deutsch?
<oCean_> linux_guy: then probably it's the "installation files"
<guntbert> !de | basti
<ubottu> basti: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<linux_guy> oCean_, good, can i delete them?
<redvamp128> isaak:  when you run the rpm to deb you have to actually be on your desktop (location) from the command line
 * linux_guy likes a clean desk
<isaak> redvamp128,  can you be a little bit more specific- oh so how do i run the command line from desktop
<`LeOn75`> hi all
<redvamp128> isaak:  easy fix is to open nautilus then move the .rpm to your home directory then open up prompt (this will put it in the correct directory) so that it can run from
<xlukasx> cd
<CaneToad1> how do you move menu bar widgets that have no move option?
<sockets> when booting up i get the message "timer not connected to ACPI.. ect" but it still boots. i read on ubuntuforums that i should use "noacpi".. will this harm my system?
<tinkywonk> anyone any ideas
<wolfey> hello guys, i have problems with samba,cups so i purged both and tried reinstall. however dpkg cant configure samba now (cant start) and dunno where to look
<linux_guy> oCean_, can i delete that folder?
<oCean_> linux_guy: I think so, if the installation is done, the files should be in /usr/share/hplip/ I think
<xlukasx> anyone in new york loco?
<isaak> redvamp128,  whats is nautilus- my file directory?
<oCean_> linux_guy: to be sure... rename the folder in the Desktop, see if the printing still works... if so..
<guywhocodes> does anyone know why firefox keeps turning grey and freezing in Ubuntu 8.10?
<guntbert> CaneToad1: right-click, uncheck "lock to panel"?
<linux_guy> oCean_, good deal
<redvamp128> isaak:  or you cant just type the following... cd Desktop then run your command and from there it should work
<dman> is it my connection or is the speed to download updates etc from servers alway slow?
<`LeOn75`> I have a problem with 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) and iwl3945 with connectio mode ad-hoc
<Slart> guywhocodes: you can usually blame flash.. but it has been behaving better lately
<`LeOn75`> any help me?
<wikzo> I am trying to install OpenDNS on Ubuntu 8.10. When typing "gksudo network-admin" the window just appears for some few seconds and the shuts down. I am trying to do like this guide (http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=576), but there is no "Unlock" button in my network tools. How do I install OpenDNS?
 * linux_guy says its so nice to see the questions that I used to ask, being asked again.  Because now I.... can answer em!  =)
<sektor1952> anyone can point me to a good doc to install gnome on ubuntue 8.10 aside from doing ubuntu-desktop which installs everything under the sun
<Slart> dman: try changing mirrors
<CaneToad1> guntbert, thanks
<redvamp128> isaak: what was happening is that it was looking in the home directory for the rpm file and the location of that is file is on your desktop
<wolfey> dman try different mirror, i'm offered 'sl' mirror but i rather use 'de' (german) one, better link than LOCAL?! mirror
<sektor1952> and have a functioning gnome section?
<oCean_> guywhocodes: not here.. any specific sites that 'grey up' ?
<guntbert> CaneToad1: yw :)
<isaak> redvamp128,  oh ok thanks
<dman> great, will try now
<sockets> how do i check the temp of my CPU/harddrives in hardy?.. everything runs smooth but i wanna check if my fans are working properly..
<wolfey> dman: /etc/apt/sources.list ... changed links to something else and sudo apt-get update
<Royall> markl_: Yes
<Royall> markl__: yes
<guywhocodes> lately it has been happening randomly
<Slart> !sensors | sockets
<ubottu> sockets: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wolfey> what to do with 'half-configured samba'... i want to clean EVERYTHING and reinstall?
<wolfey> that's what dpkg says
<guywhocodes> Is there any fix for it?
<Slart> sockets: there is a daemon for measuring hdd temperatures.. hddtemp or something like that.. do a search in synaptic
<BenSmith> Can you guys answer a new users question.
<Slart> BenSmith: we promise to try
<GarkoDarko> Hey to watch DivX movies in totem from the Internet and totem is telling me i might not have the permissions, do i need to add a group in my user settings to gain permission to watch them from the web and onto totem ?
<BenSmith> Thats all I can ask
<Slart> BenSmith: go ahead
<linux_guy> benbloom, shoot
<chewyTree> hey whats up guys, does anyone here know how to install Moblock, and willing to help me?
<linux_guy> BenSmith, rather
<linux_guy> chewyTree, i had a hard time with that bro
<isaak> redvamp128,  it says it doesnt recognize cd and desktop
<danbhfive> GarkoDarko: can you link to the movie?
<linux_guy> chewyTree, do you have experience with iptables?
<GarkoDarko> danbhfive, i do not no if the site that host the movie is legal to post here or not ?
<BenSmith> I was interested in installing Ubuntu Server on my pc which has two harddrives in RAID 0, running Vista x64.  Can I install the server on one hdd and use the extra space for the server space?
<isaak> redvamp128,  i typed sudo cd Desktop alien -k pipslite-1.3.0-2.i386.rpm
<meoblast001> hi... i'm looking to set up my moms account on my system to shut down after 15 minutes of inactivity... my mom often likes to walk away from my computer while leaving it on if i'm not home..... is there a way to do this?
<isaak> redvamp128,  is that right?
<danbhfive> GarkoDarko: i guess you can pm it to me
<yoyit2> how do i make a linux network
<Slart> BenSmith: yes, if your computer can handle the two drives as separate hard drives you can install the os on one of them
<dras> i just installed ubuntu ... im installing from repositories and its SLOWWWWW
<dras> why ?
<GarkoDarko> danbhfive, ok 1 second.
<`LeOn75`> any help me with iwl3945 ad-hoc connection ? this is the pastes http://paste.ubuntu.com/111456/
<dras> like 5kB/s-20kB/s
<BenSmith> Slart: How do I do this?
<jarlath> Slightly silly question but can I safely remove the nvidia-common package and it's dependencies (eg nvidia-71-modaliases) if I don't have an nvidia card?
<Slart> BenSmith: are you using the raid function on the motherboard?
<yoyit2> i want to mkae a linux net work i have 3 computers with linux
<redvamp128> isaak:  no need to sudo when you cd
<isaak> oh ok
<meoblast001> yoyit2: file sharing networks are based mostly on the clients so just having multiple linux systems connected to the router with sharing daemons should work
<BenSmith> Slart: yes
<redvamp128> isaak: but you may need to sudo when you run that .rpm to deb though
<isaak> it says command not found
<tomek> do you configure postgis on ubuntu?
<IceWind> does anyone here uses Totem to play DVD movies? Any slowness detected?
<isaak> how
<chewyTree> now how do i make a conversation without doing a private chat, directing it towards one person?
<yoyit2> meoblast001: when i go to network it only shoes my windows net work i cant see my linux computers
<isaak> redvamp128,  where does the sudo go
<meoblast001> yoyit2: installing Samba should allow the 3 systems to use a windows network with eachother.... can't remember the name of the one for linux networks
<subinacls>  /msg <persons nick>
<redvamp128> isaak:  it is-- cd Desktop
<Vantrax|Work> chewyTree, /msg <name>
<wolfey> what to do with 'half-configured samba'... i want to clean EVERYTHING and reinstall?
<testing123> i am getting error message while install mongrel on ubuntu  errormessage:/usr/bin/ruby extconf.rb install mongrel mongrel_cluster can't
<meoblast001> yoyit2: if you have windows systems on the network.. i highly recommend samba
<linux_guy> chewyTree, an easier alternative for me was called IPBlock
<isaak> redvamp128, cd desktop sudo alien - k?
<Slart> BenSmith: then look in your BIOS for some setting about treating the drives as RAID or as separate drives.. it might be called different things in different bios's but it ought to be in there somewhere
<redvamp128> isaak:  then the sudo ﻿alien -k pipslite-1.3.0-2.i386.rpm
<yoyit2> can my windows computer connect to my linux computers
<wolfey> apt-get remove --purge work most of time, but not this time
<BenSmith> Slart: I should make the drive RAID 1?
<kaj> is anyone else having the firefox 3.0 full screen problem for Intrepid?
<jkernik> Hello friends, what used to work on 64-bit CentOS is giving File too large on 64-bit ubuntu, for gpg what must be going on?
<redvamp128> isaak:  have you even looked to see if that file even comes in a .deb at all?
<`LeOn75`> any help me with iwl3945 ad-hoc connection ? this is the pastes http://paste.ubuntu.com/111456/
<kantlivelong> anyone  know why gnome-system-monitor's "Filesystem" tab crashes when run as nromal user but is fine as root???
<ikonia> jkernik: can ou explain that a bit better please ?
<DaGu> rafael
<DaGu> k pakete instalaste?
<isaak> redvamp128,  i am converting supposedly from .rpm to .deb
<jkernik> gpg : Write Error : File too Large
<linux_guy> is 'sudo -s' a dangerous command?
<DaGu> the officialpackage or from synaptic?
<ikonia> isaak: I really advise you not to do that under any circumstances
<dras> Get:2 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe wine 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 [7506kB]
<dras> 15% [2 wine 4080239/7506kB 54%]                               12.1kB/s 31min37s
<jkernik> This used to work fine on CentOS for VERY large files
<dras> why SO SLOW ????
<isaak> redvamp128,  it doesnt seem to have changed the file
<Slart> yoyit2: you'll have to separate the networking from the services.. networking (tcp/ip and such) work without problems between windows and linux computers.. there is a standard.. but then there are services.. file sharing, authentication, im, ssh etc.. that's a different deal.. there you might get some problems working with windows and linux
<dras> i just intalled ubuntu
<Tekumel> !dns 189.176.77.38
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> dras: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tekumel> err
<Tekumel> >.>
<ikonia> jkernik: what are you actaully doing ?
<DaGu> AL qyue tenga dudas odre ayudarlos en ESPAÑOL...
<DaGu> AL qyue tenga dudas odre ayudarlos en ESPAÑOL...
<ikonia> !es | DaGu
<ubottu> DaGu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tekumel> !es | DaGu
<DaGu> my english is so bad xD...
<Slart> BenSmith: no.. it might be called JBOD (Just a Bunch Of Disks)
<DaGu> okz thanks
<redvamp128> isaak:  have a look at this thread -- [ubuntu] [SOLVED] New to Linux and UBUNTU - Ubuntu Forums <http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029521>
<yoyit2> Slart: i dont understand
<kaj> is anyone else having the firefox 3.0 full screen bug problem for Intrepid 8.10 ubuntu?
<yoyit2> Slart: what is samba
<BenSmith> Slart: I'm confused, Is this actually under the BIOS
<Slart> dras: you're downloading from the one repository.. use a mirror that is closer to you
<RickX> anyone have a sylvania with wireless working?
<jkernik> I am encrypting a > 6GB file
<redvamp128> isaak:  I take it you are trying to install printer drivers--
<isaak> redvamp128,  k i will look
<isaak> redvamp128,  yes i am
<Slart> BenSmith: it should be.. there is a setting on my nvidia board
<CaneToad1> interesting....the hardware sensors applet doesn't seem able to read the CPU temperature for Dell Vostro with Intel Core 2 Duo
<isaak> redvamp128,  actually scanner as well its allinone
<BenSmith> Slart. I'm running ASUS P5Q Pro
<IceWind> damm totem is useless to play DVD's :(
<Slart> yoyit2: samba is "windows file sharing" for linux
<BenSmith> Slart: Ill take a look right now
<wolfey> what to do with 'half-configured samba'... i want to clean EVERYTHING and reinstall?
<Slart> BenSmith: do that.. see what you can find.. if you're uncertain write down the settings, what they are called and such and ask again
<kaj> Icewind do you have libdvdcss2 and w32codecs installed
<wolfey> what to do with 'half-configured samba'... i want to clean EVERYTHING and reinstall? apt-get purge samba   doesnt help
<wolfey> now install fails every time
<yoyit2> Slart: ok what i want to do is i have  2 linux computers and 2 windows computer i have a external harddrive that i want to connect to one windows computer so every computer can access it
<wolfey> do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<wolfey> :)
<isaak> redvamp128,  ya i went to one of those sites they listed for the driver and now i am converting it so i can use it
<Slart> yoyit2: ok.. the networking part is no problem.. the computer can talk to each other if you just connect them with a router or hub..
<IceWind> kaj, i do!
<BenSmith> Slart: I'm currently transfering files, should take about a half an hour.  But I have more questions do you mind answering them?
<wikzo> I need help installing OpenDNS in Ubuntu 8.10. When I type "gksudo network-admin" I see a window for a few secs and then it shuts down. I have also tried to do like this guide suggest but there is no such "Unlock" button or DNS options (http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=576). Help!
<yoyit2> Slart: they are allready connected now what do i do my linux computer only sees windows computer not my other linux computer
<Slart> yoyit2: sharing files over the network will be "file sharing", right?.. windows can only use "windows file sharing".. but linux, luckily is a bit more advanced and can work with both windows computers and linux computers
<oCean_> wolfey:  say you've installed samba-common package. You can uninstall it by "apt-get purge samba-common" and also run "apt-get autoremove"
<IceWind> and I'm using original DVD no copy... still the play is choppy
<Slart> yoyit2: in linux you have to use samba to do "windows file sharing"
<IceWind> sometime it evens looses the sound
<mgolisch> wikzo: you should run it without sudo/gksu or whatever
<Slart> yoyit2: how do you mean "see it"?
<yoyit2> Slart: ok but my linux computer doesent see my other linux computer
<mgolisch> wikzo: then press the unlock button and enter your password there
<redvamp128> isaak:  why didn't you just download this and use gdeb? http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.1/main/binary-i386/gutenprint_5.0.1-1lsb3.1_i386.deb
<jkernik> I am trying to encryptin >6GB file using gpg and I get file write error. What is wrong here.. The comamnd is tar - /some/dir | gpg -e -r jkernik@gmail.com -o outfilename.gpg
<yoyit2> Slart:  i go to network and it only shows windows net work doesent show any linux computers
<wolfey> what to do with 'half-configured samba'... i want to clean EVERYTHING and reinstall? apt-get purge samba   doesnt help ... install fails every time now.. do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<iPeter-> Hey
<oCean_> hey wolfey, I asked..
<isaak> redvamp128,  wats that does it help ur scanner as well?
<Slart> yoyit2: this whole "seeing the entire network" is also a windows networking thing.. installing samba will let linux computers see windows computers (and linux computers running samba)
<wolfey> oCean_: sorry, what did you ask?
<wikzo> mgolisch: Oh, now I know why I can't. It's because I have installed Wicd instead of the standard network-manager. Is there any other way to get OpenDNS?
<iPeter-> What does cpu0 mean.. i mean i got quadcore, is cpu0 allcores together or what?
<isaak> redvamp128,  cuz my printer works fine but the scanner part does not
<iPeter-> ps. im conffing conky
<oCean_> wolfey: scrollback a few lines... said about apt-get purge
<redvamp128> isaak:  ahh -- I did a search for the file you are converting without the ending and this is where it lead me to
<yoyit2> slart ok can i acces a external hardrive form a dif computer useing samba
<ice_cream> quadcore should have cpus 0-3
<Slart> yoyit2: you don't see googles computers in that list, right? can you still use google?
<wolfey> ahh ok makes sense
<iPeter-> ice_cream, Ok, thanks.
<Slart> yoyit2: yes
<yoyit2> slart ya how do i install samba
<BenSmith> Slart:  Once I get this the server operating system working.  Will I be able to set up a website on it?
<mgolisch> wikzo: yeah you can set dns server in wicd too
<Slart> !samba | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<isaak> redvamp128,  explicate its not the same file as the two i am dling
<Slart> BenSmith: sure
<yoyit2> slart thanks for all your help
<wolfey> oCean_: i have huge problems with printing, so i decided to start clean.. :)
<Slart> BenSmith: you can install Apache for example
<Slart> yoyit2: you're welcome
<sockets> my laptops 2nd fan doesn't ever seem to turn on anymore.. does it have anything to do with the "timer not connected to ACPI" message i get at boot? and my CPU is idling 10C (temp) higher than it did with windows..
<wikzo> mgolisch: I just check "Use global DNS servers" and type in the two servers written here? (https://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/start/device/ubuntu)
<isaak> redvamp128,  so its pretty useless if it only fixes my print problem
<redvamp128> isaak:  Install .rpm Files in Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Geek <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-rpm-files-in-ubuntu.html>
<oCean_> wolfey: so, dpkg says all of samba is not removed. Did you do "apt-get purge <sambapackagename>" ?
<wolfey> oCean_: THANX SO MUCH:)
<BenSmith> Slart: How easy is this to do?
<mgolisch> wikzo: yeah
<RbK`> hy
<wolfey> oCean_: yeah
<oCean_> wolfey: ah, ok. That solved it?
<wolfey> but not samba-common
<wolfey> yes
<RbK`> i want install ubuntu
<greekphilosophy> hi all.  i'm following some very simple directions and having a hard time with them.  i'm new to ubuntu (using 8.10), and I'm trying to get world of warcraft up and running through wine, but I can't seem to get the latest expansion properly installed (dvd is protected).  any wisdom available?
<RbK`> and i give CPU frequency scaling not supported [Ok]
<oCean_> wolfey: ok. Glad to be of help. Now on to the (re)installing :)
<wolfey> oCean_: i didnt get it how purge didnt help.. no real message under /var/log/dpkg.log
<Slart> BenSmith: hehe.. for someone that has done it before and knows what to do.. very easy.. for someone new to networking and new to windows networks.. could take 10 minutes.. could take a week =/
<isaak> redvamp128,  thats exactly what i am doing right now
<redvamp128> isaak:  as I said before you have to be actually in the directory that you are running alien in-- (been a while since I had to convert a file) but that is what I remember-- and I think your issue as to why it was not working
<BenSmith> Slart: hahah Hope your on here when I get it working!!
<redvamp128> isaak:  is because you were in the home but it was on the desktop
<lesshaste> hi
<jkernik> Guys, why gpg doesn't work on large files on ubuntu 64-bit?!
<fabs1> bye
<Slart> BenSmith: try to share the drive between the two windows computers first.. when you have that working you can start with the linux computers
<isaak> redvamp128,  i got it to work but how do i switch directory back
<cline> hey everyone
<lesshaste> ubuntu kernel panics the whole time.. are there any docs for sorting this out?
<tyler_d1> make things blink different colors?
<isaak> redvamp128,  now its always from the desktop
<isaak> redvamp128,  is it cd home?
<oCean_> wolfey: I'm not sure.. is there a question :/
<jkernik> Why files >4GB have problems on ubuntu?
<Slart> BenSmith: there's almost always someone here to help you if you get stuck
<BenSmith> Slart: Can you explain in more detail?
<Slart> jkernik: the same reason the sun sometimes crashes in the ocean
<Joker_-_> I updated and now I have no sound, or almost: If I play an mp3 with totem, it works. If I try to listen to lastfm music, it says alsa is either buzy or not present. No sound in flash (firefox / youtube)... Any Idea? I've got this problem since yesterday, been googling on that since then. No one could help yet.
<wolfey> oCean_: i had weird chars printed over stuff... on top of exploring it for 2 days i saw in /var/log/messages .. WARNING cups using MAC friendly Avahi...
<wolfey> oCean_: that was it... i said clean all :)
<jkernik> slart: Huh?!
<BenSmith> Slart: Cool.  You guys are great
<Slart> jkernik: it doesn't is the answer to both questions =)
<DaGu> jkernik mayve you use fat32 partition this no permit files more bigger than 4gb
<wolfey> oCean_: it was cups problem basicly
<Slart> BenSmith: we try
<kaj> is ubuntu debian? or not?
<jkernik> DaGU: I see
<wolfey> oCean_: but if i changed everything i can as well set it right this time
<cline> ok  im stuck,, i have an internal gps,  is there a command for gpsd to scan and find it?
<Slart> kaj: based on debian, afaik
<lstarnes> kaj: it is based on debian, but it is not debian
<oCean_> wolfey: indeed
<mgolisch> lesshaste: maybe look if they finaly introduced any crashdump facilities into ubuntu, for some reason they had analysis tools like crash for trillion years but no crashdump facilities in the kernel
<mgolisch> :)
<Slart> jkernik: ubuntu in itself has no problems with files larger than 4 GB
<mikevankuik> Hi I want my apple airport extreme to dump its logs to my server  I can use syslog to dump the log info but what do I need to do on the server side?
<sunfizz98> I just installed ubuntu and I am unable to access my ntfs partitions
<decomp> anyone aware of any recent changes (last few days) to jaunty? my mouse and keyboard no longer respond at all under kdm+kde but work fine at the console.
<lesshaste> mgolisch, there is this crashkernel boot prompt argument
<lesshaste> mgolisch, but I don't really see any docs
<Slart> jkernik: FAT32 might have some problems with it.. but you can't really blame ubuntu for that
<hatter243> !ntfs | sunfizz98
<ubottu> sunfizz98: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<RbK`> anybody help me?
<BenSmith> Slart: Sorry I kicked myself off
<Slart> !jaunty | decomp
<ubottu> decomp: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kaj> firefox fullscreen bug for ubuntu 8.10? anyone anyone
<yoyit2> Slart:  will my windows be able to connect to linux computers
<decomp> thanks
<wikzo_> mgolisch: Now I have tried to go http://welcome.opendns.com/ after a restart, but it does not work :\
<Slart> BenSmith: did you have a question you didn't get answered?
<wolfey> oCean_: basicly it's PCL printer on server.. i had problems printing raw, so i decided to switch to postscript for clients... what ya think?
<BenSmith> Slart: Yeah, but i can't remember what it was.
<jkernik> Dagu, Slart: You guys are right. It is FAT32
<cline> gpsd coomand to scan 4 GPS?   how????
<Slart> yoyit2: what do you mean by "connect"? share files? yes use ftp? yes
<RbK`> i want install ubuntu i give CPU frequency scaling not supported [Ok], i have a intel pentium 4 3.60Ghz
<Slart> BenSmith: =)
<mgolisch> wikzo_: look into /etc/resolv.conf if it has the nameserver there at all, otherwise you did something wrong probabaly
<jkernik> Should I change that to ext3?
<Slart> jkernik: depends.. are you going to access it from windows?
<yoyit2> slart um how do you ftp
<oCean_> wolfey: as long as the printer(-server) understand ps you should be fine
<BenSmith> Slart:If I have information on my server, but shut down the server, I won't be able to get to the information right?
<mikevankuik> what and how do I make syslog notice my routers log data its sending?!
<mgolisch> jkernik: how did you get files iver 4gb onto that all?
<mgolisch> that shouldnt be possible
<isaak> does anyone know how to search for a file in synaptstic?
<wolfey> oCean_: well it's ubuntu server... i guess it understand postscript since that's locally used?!;)
<isaak> i can't find the file pipslite
<sunfizz98> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Slart> yoyit2: it's another service that runs on top of the network.. the web (firefox, http://) is another.. telnet is another.. file sharing (samba) is another..
<tripps> what is the file browser exec file? gnome-???
<mgolisch> isaak: file? you want to install apt-file and use apt-file search somefile
<jkernik> Slart: Nope no windows here!
<wikzo_> mgolisch: What should I find in that folder? There is a file called interface-order, maybe it is that?
<mgolisch> tripps: nautilus
<isaak> mgolisch,  oh how do i do that
<Slart> jkernik: then there's no reason to use FAT32 or ntfs.. ext3 will do nicely
<yoyit2> Slart:  what do i have to do to my windows computer to ba able to share files
<jkernik> Slart : This is an external USB drive,..
<tripps> mgolisch, thanks!
<cline> GPS HELP<<<<<<<<<<<
<greekphilosophy> hi all.  i'm following some very simple directions and having a hard time with them.  i'm new to ubuntu (using 8.10), and I'm trying to get world of warcraft up and running through wine, but I can't seem to get the latest expansion properly installed (dvd is protected).  any wisdom available?
<isaak> mgolisch,  wats the exact code
<sunfizz98> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jkernik> Slart: Do you think I I can format it to be ext3?
<vigo> isaak: On the top is a Search panel, click it, a search box opens.
<Slart> jkernik: I use ntfs for my external drives.. just in case I want to use them in a windows computer.. your choice really
<mgolisch> isaak: install the apt-file package, then on a cmdline run sudo apt-file update ... wait then you can serach for files with apt-file search somefile and it will give you the packages the file is in
<ikonia> greekphilosophy: you may want check #winehq
<Slart> jkernik: yes, I would be very surprised if you weren't able to format it
<cline> does gpsd have a command to find the gps?
<mgolisch> isaak: i doubt synaptics contains that functionality
<greekphilosophy> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> greekphilosophy: wine is a pretty fussy system
<mgolisch> wikzo_: /etc/resolv.conf is a file, it holds the nameservers used to do dns lookups
<Slart> yoyit2: that is really something you should ask a windows user about.. I haven't messed with that in quite some time
<mgolisch> wikzo_: look into that to see if wicd actualy applied the dns servers
<isaak> synaptic has that function to search but i can't find the file pipslite
<isaak> like i am suppose to
<wikzo_> mgolisch: It doesn't :(
<Slart> cline: I think you have to tell it which device to use
<yoyit2> Slart: :( ok
<isaak> mgolisch, synaptic has that function to search but i can't find the file pipslite
<Slart> cline: something like gpsd /dev/blablabla
<mgolisch> wikzo_: then you did something wrong or maybe wicd crashed or whatever
<wikzo_> mgolisch: And it says that I can't edit it
<RbK`> HELLO, anybody help me?pls:(
<Slart> !ask | RbK`
<ubottu> RbK`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigo> isaak: make certain the filters are set to accept it, then search ALL
<RbK`> i want install ubuntu i give CPU frequency scaling not supported [Ok], i have a intel pentium 4 3.60Ghz
<cline> slart  thats the problem,, its an internal gps and i just installd ubuntu,   dont know what to do
<woli> if i add a user with useradd, which is the default password??
<mgolisch> wikzo_: yeah you can only edit it using root priviledges, but be aware of the fact that if you use dhcp it will overwrite the file everytime you request an ip from dhcp
<ikonia> RbK`: you may have to enable it in your bios
<yoyit2> Slart:  why cant it be simply like windows networks
<mgolisch> wikzo_: and replace the nameserver with the one supplied by the dhcp server
<Melik> hey guys how can i install the pixmap engine on ubuntu?
<Melik> i cant find it in synaptic
<Slart> cline: check through the messages in dmesg, see if it mentions a gps somewhere.. also check lsusb and lspci for something that looks like a gps
<Slart> yoyit2: windows networks is anything but simple...
<wikzo_> mgolisch: Sorry, I am not sure that I understand. What do you suggest I could do? In the Wicd options the DNS I typed in is still there, but the resolv.conf shows me the standard DNS
<kaj> man why does ubuntu have to suck so much?
<RbK`> whay have have to enable in bios?
<ikonia> kaj: don't start a fight, we are here to help with your problems
<mgolisch> wikzo_: do you use dhcp? if yes change the dns server on your dhcp server
<ikonia> RbK`: scaling is a bios supported function
<yoyit2> Slart:  u diddnt have to to anything and i can connect to windows network but i have to get samba to connect to linux computers
<wikzo_> mgolisch: I have no idea what dhcp is
<Slart> kaj: since we are basement-dwelling nerds without girlfriends it's a very sought after feature.. ;)
<cline> ill  try dmesg,  i tried lshw, ls pci -v,  the only thing i found was a pan0 that i didnt know,
<Melik> hey guys how can i install the pixmap engine on ubuntu? i cant find it in the repositories
<ikonia> RbK`: the bios has to support it too, not just the cpu
<oCean_> Melik: use "apt-cache search pixmap"
<wikzo_> mgolisch: But I found the same bug via Google: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=226
<kaj> not starting a fight just had better luck with fedora or open suse
<ikonia> kaj: use what works for you
<kaj> the whole no root thing messes me up
<Slart> yoyit2: setting up networking between two linux machine is very easy.. but try getting a windows machine to share files "the linux way" and you'll run into so many problems it's just not funny any more
<yoyit2> Slart:  does samba have a gui
<Wips> I have a laptop with windows, ubuntu and grub. I want to uninstall all of it and then install only Xubuntu.. How should I do that?
<Slart> yoyit2: there is a web interface for setting it up.. but that's it I think
<Slart> yoyit2: it's called swat
<carpii> Wips, just run the ubuntu installer and repartition the whole drive
<yoyit2> Slart:  where do i go to use it
<RbK`> ikonia: and see how you can bios support? Sorry, but there are beginner
<Guest92595> could someone tell me how to fix, etc/resolv.conf, thanks
<getxsick> guys, my new hdd is much slower than it should be...where should i start to investigate this problem?
<wolfey> oCean_: well after reinstall it's same :(
<ikonia> RbK`: reboot your PC and you'll see a key sequence to enter the bios
<Wips> carpii: I dont have the ubuntu cd anymore. can I do it with the xubuntu cd?
<lucifer_Star> hi all
<carpii> well sure, if you want to install xbuntu
<Wips> I do..
<roy_hobbs> How do I view the posix manpage for cp as opposed to the linux manpage which seems to be default
<Wips> ok :)
<kaj> ok so does anyone know how to get the text over the desktop in ubuntu i used corkey in opensuse but here it seems to be in a form of a desklet?
<ikonia> Guest92595: I will not ask again
<wolfey> oCean_: purge foomatic too? ;)
<Slart> kaj: if you feel another distro makes your life easier why not use that.. all the major ones have similar functionality..
<wolfey> oCean_: though locally printing works :)
<wolfey> hm
<Slart> kaj: you can use conky in ubuntu too
<Slart> kaj: afaik it works the same way
<wikzo_> mgolisch: What if I temporarily removed Wicd and installed network-manager and typed in the OpenDNS. Then I reinstall Wicd (I need it because the GNOME network-manager doesn't work with my laptop's network card)
<Slart> yoyit2: read the link from ubotty, it's all explained there
<carpii> yeah conky is X based, rather than wm specific
<Slart> !samba | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mgolisch> wikzo_: again if you dont use static ip addresses the dns settings are useless as they will be replaced with the dhcp provided ones
<kaj> but every time i try to use the sudo command in ubuntu it says unable to fetch repositories
<mikevankuik> I need to get my routers data to be loged at my server can anyone help me with that pls? ^_^
<lucifer_Star> any one know how to stick desklets into background
<isaak> i can't delet a file off my desktop called iscan-2.15.0
<isaak> anyone know?
<RbK`> I make a restart to try
<wolfey> oCean_: for XP, Adobe's Postscript driver worked, there's no Vista version.. and my trying to trick using another postscript printer fail miserably.. i mean it prints.. but not just what i want
<Slart> mikevankuik: using snmp?
<Guest92595> ikonia, all i am asking is how to fix a problem
<ikonia> Guest92595: I have told you 4 times - mint is not supported here
<arachnidz> Hello, could someone help me configure samba to join a windows  network?
<mikevankuik> Slart: I want to use syslog actually
<Guest92595> if you don't know keep quiet
<isaak> i can't delet a file off my desktop called iscan-2.15.0
<Slart> kaj: "sudo ls" tells you it can't fetch repositories?
<mgolisch> wikzo_: just run gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf and change the nameservers and see if it works
<isaak> mgolisch, do you know how to delete a file with a lock on it?
<mikevankuik> Slart: I've got SNMP activated though
<mgolisch> wikzo_: if they are gone after restarting the connection with wicd you probably use dhcp
<mgolisch> isaak: what do you mean=
<kaj> ya to install the conky it says unable to fetch
<isaak> i can't delet a file off my desktop called iscan-2.15.0
<Slart> mikevankuik: hmm.. never actually setup syslog to accept connections from remote computers.. but it can't be that hard, can it?
<isaak> it says i dont have the permission
<ikonia> kaj: can you pastebin the full output please
<jkernik> friends, what is the hex code for EXT3 partition
<arachnidz> is anyone here familiar with samba?
<kaj> ok hold on
<isaak> mgolisch,  it says i dont have permission i can't delet a file off my desktop called iscan-2.15.0
<Slart> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<wikzo_> mgolisch: Is I requiered to have 3 name servers or can I just have 2?
<ikonia> wikzo_: 2 is fine
<Slart> kaj: have you tried using a different mirror? have you enabled the universe repository?
<ikonia> wikzo_: 1 works
<mgolisch> wikzo_: two is fine
<isaak> mgolisch,  you know how to delet that file?
<isaak> mgolisch,  it says i dont have permission
<kaj> ok nvm i feel dumb would help if  i put conky instaed of corky lol
<mgolisch> sudo rm file?
<mgolisch> but be carefull
<mgolisch> :)
<ikonia> kaj: easy mistake to make
<mikevankuik> Slart: I know I've got to change something in syslog but I tried with just adding the -r to the SYSLOG="" part... didn't really do it... my router is set to be sending its data to the IP of my server so I suppose it sends the data....
<yoyit2> Slart: this looks so complicated
<isaak> ikonia,  how do i delete a file with a lock on it
<Bodsda> ikonia, may i pm you?
<ikonia> isaak: use super user priviliges
<ikonia> Bodsda: sure
<Bodsda> cheers
<Slart> mikevankuik: isn't there a setting in the syslog configuration?
<isaak> ikonia, how do i use that?
<oCean_> mikevankuik: I think remote syslog setup is handled through inet, isn't it?
<ikonia> isaak: gksudo natulius to launch the gui, or sudo rm to use the command line
<kaj> ok it installed but do i need any other dependancies for conky im kinda new but got some exp
<mikevankuik> Slart: no its a local setup :) the server is behind the router :) so there shouldn't be any issues there
<Slart> yoyit2: mm, there is a lot of settings..
<ikonia> kaj: it will do it for you
<mwlang> is evolution required for a well-behaved gnome desktop?  I've been trying in vain to remove all of its components, but seem to be largely succeeding in wiping out packages that make no sense that they require evolution.
<wolfey> oCean_: could that be hardware problem?
<wolfey> oCean_: or filters are messed up?
<kaj> and so it does now do i just do a run command or?
<mwlang> like firefox, asspell, gnome-control, gnome-panel, etc.
<wolfey> oCean_: i have most problems with pdf's with graphic
<Slart> mikevankuik: yes, but syslog will still have to listen to non-local connections.. so remote in the sense that it isn't from the computer that syslog is running on
<cyrus__> from the command line how do I disable a service?
<wolfey> oCean_: but it ALWAYS sends one empty page with only letter 'E' printed
<pike_> mwlang: welcome to package management.  :(
<oCean_> Sorry wolfey, I have no idea...
<wolfey> rest of pages mostly show what they should
<mwlang> pike_: a warm welcome, indeedy.
<wolfey> just get one or two line of high-ascii chars printed over it
<Slart> cyrus__: you can stop it by running  "sudo /etc/init.d/<servicename> stop"
<rockenrola> cyrus__: which service?
<isaak> ikonia,  it says it cannot remove the file
<oCean_> mikevankuik: Slart I think that's possible through inet.. there's an udp port specified in /etc/services
<mikevankuik> Slart: I know I have to set something like SYSLOG="-r" somewhere... but that didn't fix it so that's why I'm asking
<isaak> ikonia,  isaak@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo rm iscan-2.15.0
<isaak> rm: cannot remove `iscan-2.15.0': Is a directory
<ikonia> isaak: what command are you using
<Slart> mikevankuik: ok.. I'll have a look, see if I can find something..
<cyrus__> Slart - but i want to disable it, not just stop it
<isaak> ikonia,  that
<cyrus__> rockenrole - winbind
<wolfey> oCean_: do you recommend any cheap ethernet lasers? ;)
<mikevankuik> Slart: cool
<Slart> cyrus__: that I don't know.. sorry
<wolfey> oCean_: cause next printer wont be on samba:)
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arachnidz> could someone help me setup a network with samba, i just have to connect to a windows network.
<mikevankuik> Slart: I'll let you know if I fixed it or found something
<ikonia> isaak: what ?
<outbri> isaak: try sudo rm -r iscan-2.15.0
<vigo> isaak: use the pastebin please
<mwlang> isaak:  try: sudo rm -rf iscan-2.15.0
<mikevankuik> Slart: the 514 port UDP is open of course :)
<pyrohotdog> I'm running Ibex on a MacBook 1.1, how do I set up right click and the trackpad?
<MikyMouse> Hi,
<Slart> mikevankuik: =) of course
<oCean_> mikevankuik: open is not enough.
<pike_> MikyMouse: welcome
<vigo> Thank you all kindly for the help.
<MikyMouse> is there any tool to create a HTML file from a picture? lets say I designed a complete template en jpg and I want to get html without thinking
<mikevankuik> oCean_: I know I've got to tell syslog that it needs to accept log stuff from outside too :)
<isaak> vigo, mwlang outbri  nothing happens when i use ur thing
<mwlang> another random question:  I am trying to restore my Ruby 1.8.7 environment after experimenting with Ruby 1.9 (which I installed from source).
<wikzo_> mgolisch: Thank you very much. It worked!
<Slart> mikevankuik: nope.. I thinking is required for creating html pages =)
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: yes, give me 2 minutes and ill get you the link
<Slart> mikevankuik: oops.. sorry.. wrong nick
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, THANK YOU
<cline> whats the ink for paste?
<mikevankuik> Slart:  np :D
<Slart> MikyMouse: nope.. I thinking is required for creating html pages =)
<Bodsda> cline, paste.ubuntu.com
<mwlang> sudo apt-get install ruby-full puts nearly everything back, or so it seems.  but running irb reports that e2mmap.rb is missing.
<yoyit2> Slart: ok i made a shared folder with samba now how do i acces it with a differnt linux computer
<oCean_> mikevankuik: yeah, but that should go through inetd right? I used to do it that way. Gathering syslogs on 1 server
<isaak> ikonia,  how do i remove it again?
<MikyMouse> Slart, not always, sometimes the cost of the utulity for certain web pages doesnt worth the time you have to put them
<mikevankuik> Slart: I'm going to check an other setup I have access to where we fixed it :) I'll get back to you about it in a sec ^_^
<mwlang> that seems to be a file in the ruby-lang sources, so how does it go AWOL?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hello roomies
<ikonia> isaak: apologies I was looking at something else
<mikevankuik> oCean_: yeah :) I want all my logs on 1 server idd :)
<ikonia> isaak: what command where you using (sorry)
<MikyMouse> Slart, and I am CakePHp orgrammer...but it dependes on the utility of the job
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: http://shup.com/~liquid/imgtohtml.php
<Slart> yoyit2: in nautilus, write this in the address field, "smb://<computer ip or name>/
<Bizzeh> CakePHP... damn, i hate that framework
<mgolisch> wikzo_: your are welcome
<malibu> Hi there.. I have a problem.. when I sign into my machine via ssh or sudo to root, it takes about 20-30 seconds.  Anyone know what can cause this?  My guess is something to do with PAM but I can't find anything wrong when I talk the logs
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, thanks again. You should give another oprtunity to Cake..I cant live without it!
<ahz> Ubuntu collects popularity of installed packages, so how do I view the most popular packages?
<woli> hi, when I start the terminal i don't get  'username@computername: $' but only '$'
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: i had to use it for a large site at my last job, it over complicated a job that should have taken 6 weeks, turned it into nearly 6 months
<Slart> MikyMouse: mm..I still don't think there is a image->utility that works nicely.. but who knows..
<cyphase> is there any way i could vnc into a computer, and be able to use it, but have the screen be black?
<kevinbob> how can i find the device of a serial com port in ubuntu? /dev/ttyS0
<malibu> cyphase: Just set up a seperate vncserver with a desktop
<MikyMouse> Slart, you are right, but just looking for some program that creates the skeleton, and then I get into to it to customize
<malibu> cyphase: it doesn't need to have a screen at all
<yoyit2> Slart:  it didnt work
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, was that you first Cake app?
<cline> ok,   someone look at this and see if you see an internal gps on here.  I cant tell,,,    its a toughbook cf-18 and the gps is built in. I just installed ubuntu 8.1 and am lost...............http://paste.ubuntu.com/111471/                 thanks
<cyphase> malibu: i know that, but i want to be able to login to an already logged in account with vino
<ahz> I found it: popcon.ubuntu.com
<RbK`> My FSB is 800MHz, bothers me to install ubuntu?
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: a clone of ebay, but dressed up in a different skin and spesificly for boats
<ikonia> RbK`: fsb doesn't matter
<malibu> cyphase: Don't know then
<cyphase> malibu: thanks anyway
<Slart> mikevankuik: you've read the man page for syslogd? there is a section on how to enable remote logging
<arachnidz> RbK`, do you mean your processor speed?
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: whats this img2html thing for anyway? what you hoping to achieve with it? (just curious, my mate wrote that script i gave you, he is just wondering what its being used for)
<Slart> yoyit2: did you get an error message?
<RbK`> 3.60 Ghz arachnidz
<mikevankuik> Slart: yeah I'm getting there right now I think :D
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, the learning curve in cake is tricky, but once you have done 1 or 2 apps, then you can just live without it
<yoyit2> Slart:  i got error saying failed to mount windows share why does it say windows
<vock> Running Ubuntu 8.10, uninstalled all my nvidia drivers because they weren't working, manually installed nvidia-glx-177 and restarted X server, but it still isn't using the nvidia driver, any help?
<mgolisch> cakephp?
<arachnidz> RbK`, your fine for ubuntu then, assuming you have a good amount of ram and harddrive space
<mikevankuik> Slart: I've forgotten to create a local*.* in the conf file ^_^
<RbK`> yes
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, I will tell you in a few hours when out the office and time to test it
<pike_> woli: google ps1 and .bashrc
<rockenrola> cline: "lshw" might be more helpfull
<kevinbob> is there a way to find out the serial port /dev/?
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: i generally dont like frameworks in any language really... they are too restrictive. i have my own frameworks for each language i work with... and when i need them to do new things, i update the framework :D
<RbK`> 1Gb Ram, and harddrive space 20Gb
<Slart> mikevankuik: ah.. but you've done tha changes to the /etc/services file? so syslog listens on port 514?
<cline> i tried that one to,  you want o see the resultsnfrom lshw?
<yoyit2> Slart:  btw u found a samba gui in add remove programs thats how i added the share
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hello roomies.. well i am a Debian unstable user... guess my question won't be offtopic.... what is the main difference betwen Debian Unstable and Ubuntu...
<Slart> yoyit2: ah, nice..
<rockenrola> cline: sure, put it on pastebin
<yoyit2> Slart:  but it doesnt work
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, well cake comes with the sources, so ..you can always modify what you dont like
<rgotten>  has anybody good experience with software raid
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: ubuntu freezes versions and then releases a new version.. it doesn't just continue like debian does
<yoyit2> Slart:  i made a share to /  thats filesystem how do i connect to it with my computer
<mikevankuik> Slart: no it was already set right :) (not commented)
<Bizzeh> MikyMouse: and like all set frameworks, its coded in some abstract way that makes it impossible for anyone who actually wants to mod it, to do so
<Slart> yoyit2: the way I just wrote is one way.. it's by far the easiest one
<MikyMouse> Bizzeh, :) that is right
<Slart> mikevankuik: oh.. ok
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> well, what if it comes to the packaging? both seem to have similar versions of packages..
<jiffe89> anyone know how to get the install process to automatically choose english at the beginning using the preseed file?
<mgolisch> rgotten: i was using it for quite some time, whats the matter?
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: both uses apt and deb-packages
<RbK`> arachnidz : not understand what I say CPU frequency scaling not supported [Ok]
<zleap> how do I make devices like flash drives, auto mount when i plug them in
<yoyit2> slart ok how do i find the ip address
<ikonia> RbK`: thats just a warning
<ikonia> RbK`: your bios may not support scaling as I said earlier
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: afaik it's pretty much the same.. ie not that packages can be used on both systems.. but it works the same in debian as it does in ubuntu
<ikonia> (or it may not be enabled)
<gbear14275> hey guys... I think I found a problem with my new kernel install... says my /boot is full... was wondering if it was safe to clear this out and if so what changes I might have to make concerning GRUB if any
<vock> yoyit2: at the command prompt type ifconfig
<Slart> yoyit2: write ifconfig in a terminal
<mgolisch> zleap: they should do that bydefault if you have ubuntu
<steveire> Hi. Anyone experienced with tcpdump etc? I might have something rogue running on my computer.
<Slart> gbear14275: use apt-get to remove some old kernels
<steveire> Anyone know what urtica.linuxnews.pl is? Google has interesting results, and tcpdump tells me my laptop is making almost permenant requests to it. http://dpaste.com/114486/
<yassine> hi everyone
<ikonia> gbear14275: I suggest you remove old kernel packages from the package manager
<steveire> http://www.mail-archive.com/savannah-hackers@gnu.org/msg04348.html
<mgolisch> zleap: probably the filesystem is still marked mounted and thats why the automatic mount fails
<ikonia> steveire: nothing to do with ubuntu
<Slart> gbear14275: or apt-get remove --purge to get rid of some config files too
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> thnks for the info
<zleap> ok
<steveire> I'm also making requests to mail.e-scribe.com
<Slart> sh4d3sl4y3r_: you're welcome
<RbK`> ikonia: and how to enable
<pike_> gbear14275: alot of that might be old kernels you might check to see if there are any ones in there you no longer boot with
<ikonia> RbK`: look in your bios
<yassine> is there a way to keep my system at a certain kernel version without to need to upgrade each time ?
<zleap> it worked before i moved my home directory on to a new partition and had to get help re-writing the fstab file thing to make it work
<zleap> now it won't
<vock> Running Ubuntu 8.10, uninstalled all my nvidia drivers because they weren't working, manually installed nvidia-glx-177 and restarted X server, but it still isn't using the nvidia driver, any help?
<ikonia> RbK`: check your cpu/board support it
<rgotten>  has anybody good experience with software raid
<zleap> does 8.10 use hal, or auto fs or something else
<RbK`> I entered the bios but I know what to do
<gbear14275> do i just type "kernel" into synatptic to find them?
<ikonia> zleap: hal and dbus
<mgolisch> zleap: like you just unpluged it without using the green unplug device thing in windows or such
<cline> ok  here is the lshw ,    anyone recognize an internal gps????
<Slart> rgotten: I've used software raid, yes.. it worked nicely
<ikonia> gbear14275: pretty much
<Slart> rgotten: ie.. not fake raid.. but real software raid
<pike_> vock: can you pastebin these things 1) lspci -v  2) /var/log/Xorg.0.log  3 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111473/   sorry,     heres the lshw,
<Bizzeh> vock: when you manually installed the nvidia driver, did you install the kernel module that goes with it? and, did you modify the xorg.conf to use the nvidia driver?
<zleap> ok
<kevinbob> any way to find out what device my serial port is on?
<zleap> i mount manually
<zleap> so do it properly with mount and umount at the console
<RbK`> ikonia: a site to check cpu / board support it
<Slart> cline: don't see anything that looks like a gps there
<zleap> its just a pain hving to keep doing it manually
<ikonia> RbK`: the makers/manufactures site, or the manual that came with it
<Slart> cline: can you pastebin the output of lspci and lsusb too?
<cline> so what r my options,   just cant recognize the gps??
<cline> yes
<RbK`> ikonia: and you have to watch it?
<rgotten> slart: i have it configure and try it for the past 6 month and it works well, but the last week sometimes it appears that one of the hard drive is gone, and then after rebuild array is back....hard dirve looks to be working well..other than testing hard drive, how can i be sure that this could not be a problem with software raid and nboit hardrive?
<ikonia> RbK`: no, just read the manual/docs to see a.) if it's supported b.) how to enable it
<ikonia> RbK`: not having cpu scaling enabled will not cause you any problems with linux
<gbear14275> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<vock> pike, Bizzeh: xorg.conf i used nvidia-xconfig, pastebin is here http://pastebin.com/m166933bc
<rockenrola> cline: I don't see nothing, are you sure it has a gps device?
<ikonia> gbear14275: house keep, tidy up
<yoyit2> slart it wont connect
<gbear14275> E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<gbear14275> i sense issues :(
<vock> pike,bizzeh; used xorg.conf after a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zleap> the device seems to be working fine
<zleap> when i manually mount it at the console as root
<BenSmith> Slart: I'm in the BIOS
<Slart> rgotten: I would start looking for errors in syslog.. usually there will be an error when the drive falls out of the raid.. then you'd have to go from there.. depending on the error
<cline> ok heres those  lspci and lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/111476/
<zleap> i tried under authorisations but got confused
<Slart> yoyit2: can you access the share from the windows computer?
<gbear14275> whats the command to open up a root file browser again?
<Slart> BenSmith: ok.. haven't found anything that looks like what I described?
<cline> rocken rolla,, ita built in, work under xp tablet
<gbear14275> gksudo?
<Slart> gbear14275: gksudo nautilus.. be careful
<rgotten> slart i am relatively new to ubuntu...were should i look for the syslog
<BenSmith> Slart: I found something called Drive Xpert Control
<gbear14275> I will thank you slart
<Slart> rgotten: it's a file in /var/log/
<cline> the gps chipset was a sirf-star 3 ,
<Slart> rgotten: in that same folder you'll also find kern.log and various other log files.. perhaps even a log file for the raid
<Slart> gbear14275: you're welcome
<rgotten> i use webmin to remotly conect to server and when i was able to stsart degraded, the 3rd hard dirve was completely disappear?$%
<Slart> BenSmith: hmm.. might be it, I guess
<BenSmith> Slart: Options are Auto, Enable, Disabled
<Slart> rgotten: I would be surprised if it was the software raid app that failed.. but hey.. all apps have bugs, right?
<gbear14275> slart is it safe to delete the initrd.img-2.6.27-7generic gzip archive if I have one with a -9 in the same folder?
<Slart> BenSmith: hmm.. I don't think that's it.. anything else?
<sm> g'day all
<ikonia> gbear14275: depends if your still using the kernel that matches it
<yoyit2> Slart: how do i make a new shared useing swat i cant figure it out
<Slart> gbear14275: uninstall it using apt-get instead.. then you'll get dependencies and such right
<mgolisch> gbear14275: why not uninstall the package it belongs to properly?
<kazekagi> Hi all! Im new too Linux, and wondering if i could get some help with some sound driver installing issues i have been having?
<Slart> yoyit2: I've never really used swat so I can't help you with that, sorry
<gbear14275> Slart: ikonia mgolisch:  I couldn't uninstall cause there wasn't enough room I think :-/
<DrAke_ct> hi
<ikonia> gbear14275: not ideal, but possible
<mgolisch> sounds illogical
<yoyit2> Slart:  how did you do it then i need help
<sm> I want to upgrade a feisty server to hardy.. the upgrade to gutsy failed, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades . After "While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the upgrade was found.This can happen if you run a internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date." it gave a lot of not founds and terminated
<DrAke_ct> is there someone who could configure an irc server?
<Slart> gbear14275: hmm.. very strange.. mind trying again and pastebinning the result?
<BenSmith> Slart: SATA Configuration
<Slart> BenSmith: sounds promising
<ikonia> sm: pastebin your sources.list file
<vock> pike_: did you get the pastebin link?
<sm> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111478/
<BenSmith> Slart: Options are Disabled, Compatible, Enhanced
<ikonia> sm: have you done "sudo apt-get update" yet ?
<Slart> cline: sorry.. don't see anything that screams GPS in those either
<sm> yes I did, and upgrade; (reported no upgrades except for two packages held back)
<cline> thanks though,,  are there any programs that scan for gps?
<Slart> BenSmith: you are sure there isn't an "advanced BIOS mode"? I remember one motherboard I had that hid almost all options until I pressed alt+f1 or something
<yoyit2> Slart: how did you do it im stuck
<ikonia> sm: and what's the exact error
<isaak> redvamp128,  u there?
<ruben23> how to enable locate command on ubuntu
<sm> ikonia: after the message above, a lot of Ignored http://old-releases.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<sm> Failed http://old-releases.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<Slart> cline: it should be listed as a device.. and lsusb/lspci/lshw are the normal ways of looking for devices afaik
<isaak> who was chatting with me?
<isaak> who was helping me again?
<sm> and Ignored http://old-releases.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<sm> Failed http://old-releases.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<Slart> yoyit2: have you tried using the two windows computers first?
<gbear14275> Slart: no problem... got two outputs for you, error window and details view... gonna restart while you review... bbs
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111479/
<BenSmith> Slart: Alt+f1 didn't do anything.  I'm going to eat dinner, I probably won't be back on for a while, but I will take a look in the manual.
<kaj> whats the ubuntu off topic server name #????
<sm> and Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<rgotten> Advise, this is a great chat, but can i keep track of answers if it goes so fast????
<d35i9n> is there a way to have to clipboards?
<Slart> BenSmith: do that.. they might have hidden it somewhere
<ikonia> sm: it's looking on "old releases" for gutsy
<ikonia> gusty
<rgotten>  Advise, this is a great chat, but how can i keep track of answers if it goes so fast????
<sm> yeah.. maybe I should add some gutsy entries
<yoyit2> slart im trying to get my linux computer to connect to my other linux computer
<cline> would reinstalling maybe find the gps then? what if i used the other hd with xp on it and found what it was attched to on the motherboard?
<BenSmith> Slart: I dont' think they hid it but I just can't remember.  Just remind me what I'm trying to do
<ikonia> sm: thats worth a go once your fesity is up to date
<d35i9n> rgotten: address people like this then they will respond to like the same then u will not miss a response
<ikonia> sm: someone else had a simlar problem ages ago, I'll log a bug for this process and make some updates to the doc
<Thorgrim1> Kernel or other issues with the new kernel updates today?
<fogobogo> rgotten: read faster
<Slart> yoyit2: yes, I know.. but it's easier to do it with two windows computers to start with.. then try one windows computer and one linux computers .. when that works you try two linux computers
<sm> ikonia: thanks!
<vock> Running Ubuntu 8.10, uninstalled all my nvidia drivers because they weren't working, manually installed nvidia-glx-177 and restarted X server, but it still isn't using the nvidia driver, any help? Rebuilt my xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then nvidia-xconfig, pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m166933bc
<Slart> BenSmith: you are trying to find a setting that tells the raid chip to either A), use the hard drives connected as a raid0, raid1, raid5 or whatever or B) treat them as separate drives or JBOD (just a bunch of disks)
<d35i9n> can i have 2 clipboards? like ctrl c and ctrl f or something?
<gbear142751> Slart: am back
<ikonia> d35i9n: not really
<rgotten> d35i9n: yes but if i am doing something else and come back to this page/screen  it has already move up completely..there is no way to just look for answers to my request?
<yoyit2> but my windows computer allready work because they have a windows network
<seth> anyone here have expirence getting sudo to work with ldap?
<yoyit2> Slart:  but my windows compter already work becasue they are on a windows network
<ikonia> seth: in what respect
<fogobogo> d35i9n: you already have 3
<kaj> hey does anyone here like ubuntu more than Windows?
<d35i9n> fogobogo: how?
<ikonia> kaj: bit off topic really
<kansan> is there a way to make wget clobber existing files named the same file you're downloading?
<ikonia> kaj: this is support discussion only
<hatter243> kaj, I think a lot of us do, you should ask #ubuntu-offtopic though
<yoyit2> Slart:  and why would that make a defrence and you plz tell me how to add a share your way
<fogobogo> d35i9n: google. x + clipboard
<kaj> ya was hopin some one would give me the off topic server name >=D
<redvamp128> Yes after- a SP3 BSOD --- don't get those with ubuntu
<Slart> gbear142751: it seems apt is trying to do a lot of things..
<seth> ikonia: I can authenticate using ldap, but when you go to use sudo I get "user is not in sudoers". so its trying to read the local sudoers instead of whats in ldap. Note this works on the Cent systems I have.
<Slart> yoyit2: have you read the links ubottu sent you?
<BenSmith> Slart: The drives are set up in Raid0 right now. Is that what you need
<ikonia> seth: ahhhh
<pike_> kaj: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> BenSmith: nope.. we don't want to have them in raid0.. we want to use them as separate drives
<redvamp128> isaak:  yes I am here
<kaj> thx sorry for the add lib
<ikonia> seth: there are a few ways to do this
<gbear142751> Slart: yes, now its giving me a partial upgrade option when I try to install the upgrades for my machine
<yoyit2> Slart: ya they make no sence
<ikonia> seth: you have to tell your machine to use ldap over files for groups, and create an admin group in ldap
<sahil> hi all my nic stopped working on a fresh oem install, wtf?
<BenSmith> Slart: So i need to set them up as a JBOD
<sahil> did it twice now
<puredist> where can i find a deb repo for ubuntu brezy as the default servers are coming back with '404 Not Found'
<rgotten>  d35i9n: yes but if i am doing something else and come back to this page/screen  it has already move up completely..there is no way to just look for answers to my request?
<ikonia> puredist: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<d35i9n> don't think so
<Slart> yoyit2: here's another link with a lot of info.. you will need to read about this stuff to be able to set this up..  I can't hold your hand through the whole thing http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<Slart> BenSmith: yes
<puredist> thanks ikonia
<fogobogo> rgotten: /lastlog!
<Slart> gbear142751: have you tried using the --force option? just to remove one of the older kernels?
<rgotten> fogobogo: /lastlog??? what doi you mean?
<methadone> How do I close gnome and gdm so I can go out to console and install the nvidia drivers? when I use CTRL+ALT+F1 I get a popup on the right corner of gnome saying something about Power information
<yoyit2> Slart:  you sent me a 500 pg book
<yoyit2> Slart:  :(
<Slart> yoyit2: hehe.. you don't have to read the whole thing
<Slart> yoyit2: read the "general installation" part..
<nickrud> methadone, once you're in ctl-alt-f1, run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop, do your stuff, then sudo invoke-rc.d start to get the desktop back
<gbear142751> slart: is this what you mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111482/
<methadone> nickrud, when I click ctrl+alt+f1 it won't go out to console like it usually does
<nickrud> methadone, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , that is
<psych1610> Hey I installed the program tasque and set it to start at boot. When its on it creates a tray icon but is there anyway I can set it to start minimized to the tray icon?
<Slart> yoyit2: and once again.. I would recommend starting out with one windows computer and one linux computer... it will be easier to troubleshoot
<nickrud> methadone, try f2. I've had that happen also.
<methadone> no go
<methadone> ugh nm
<methadone> brb
<BenSmith> Slart: Works for me.  Ill take a look!  Thanks alot
<Slart> gbear142751: try "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic"
<Slart> BenSmith: you found it?
<seth> ikonia: I just set the system to use ldap over files, and there is an admin group. id userid shows that I am part of the admin group
<rgotten> I am using pdigin for IRC, any other software that will let me track when i post a question on who answer me so i can reply and continue conversation?
<Slart> !irc | rgotten
<ubottu> rgotten: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> seth: I suggest you log out and back in before testing to make sure your shell is "current"
<seth> ikinia: and no difference. what else can I check?
<Slart> rgotten: xchat is popular.. nice gui and so on
<BenSmith> Slart: not yet
<ikonia> seth: also try using a "new" user one that isn't in /etc/passwd to make it a clean test
<gbear142751> Slart: 114mb?  thats larger than my /boot directory
<Slart> BenSmith: well.. I hope you find it
<gordonjcp> irssi+screen is the only way to IRC ;-)
<Slart> gbear142751: that's probably why it complains..
<Slart> gbear142751: it removed it?
<BenSmith> Slart: I think I found it.  Reset Drives to Non-RAID
<gbear142751> Slart: no... just wanted to confirm that I should really run this as it says 114mb will be removed if I continue
<_VIM_> gordonjcp: i agree :)
<Thorgrim> So ubuntu updates + cryptsetup = completely unusable system
<Slart> BenSmith: ah.. that sounds good.. make sure you don't have anything on those drives you want to keep
<Slart> BenSmith: backups backups backups
<lunartear> anyone know why killall wont touch a running perl script by name?
<BenSmith> Slart: Yeah Is it going to trash both of those drives?
<Slart> BenSmith: well.. I wouldn't say trash.. the drives will be ok.. but the information on them will be gone
<BenSmith> Slart: Thanks, Ill start making Backup cds
<BenSmith> I really have to go Thanks for you help
<Slart> BenSmith: you're welcome.. hope it works out for you
<gluonman> When I use the "screen" command in terminal, it seems to disable scrolling. If I try to scroll up, it just scrolls through previously used commands. Is there another way to do this?
<yoyit2> Slart: you know what this is too complicated im giveing up this will take days windows networking is so much easyer
<gbear142751> Slart: I'm thinking I should just boot from disk, use gparted to grow my /boot then try this... thoughts?  or you think i can resolve this without that (would prefer to as a gparted move will require probably at least 40 min).
<kazekagi> Hi! I was wondering if someone experienced with linux could help me out with some issues i have installing Drivers and some video problems? Please PM me
<Gnea> !PM
<Shock> hey, is there yet a 32bit desktop kernel with PAE enabled?
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Slart> yoyit2: your computers, your time.. you make the call
<Slart> gbear142751: didn't the uninstall work?
<gbear142751> no
<yorch> Hi, I've install ubuntu 8.10 64bits on a pc with 4GB ram, but I only get reconized 3.2GB.. bios can see all 4GB.. any ideas?
<Gustavo_G_> For some reason, CTRL-ALT-F7 is not getting me back into gnome (I'm running on vmware). What can I type in the command line to achieve the same thing?
<Slart> Shock: I think the server kernels are the only ones with PAE enabled
<yoyit2> Slart: ya thanks for the help i just dont want to do this all day Thanks Anyways
<Slart> yoyit2: you're welcome
<gbear142751> Slart: sorry, no it didn't I can pastebin the errors but its pretty much the same... well it seem
<gbear142751> s
<Slart> gbear142751: please do
<Shock> Slart: figures... who the hell put all those dumbwits in the kernel team?
<gbear142751> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111487/
<imaginativeone> how do I change my default media player from Movie Player to VLC?
<Gustavo_G_> when I do /etc/init.d/gdm start, I get "Starting GNOME Display Manaer  [fail] "
<kazekagi> Ok, Im trying too get my soundcard too work. its a Creative Audigy SB card. So i think i have too install newest alsa drivers. I have saved the driver too desktop, think i have too get the file into src folder too unpack it with terminal. But im not allowed for some reason.
<Slart> Shock: I've never even looked at the source code of the kernel.. so I can't really make a judgement on their lack of brains or such
<gbear142751> Slart: just some background... I have my /boot on a seperate partition... only 75mb large I think, my /home and / are on different partitions too
<lunartear> anyone know why killall wont touch a running perl script by name?
<seth> ikonia: myself and my test user are both not in /etc/passwd. I tried to enable debug in ldap.conf but I get no extra information
<Shock> is there another distro that has PAE in a 32bit desktop kernel?
<imaginativeone> perl scripts run in their own memory space
<rgotten> ubottu: my question was more related to a software that will make it easy to follow a conversation when question is posted and also track who answer my posted question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gbear142751> Shock: is there a reason you want to use the 32bit vs the 64?
<Slart> gbear142751: try adding a -f to that last command... "sudo apt-get remove --purge -f linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic"
<Shock> gbear142751: yes\
<rockenrola> imaginativeone: do you mean change the deafult application for a file type?
<gbear142751> Shock: care to share it?
<Shock> gbear142751: flash, java
<Slart> Shock: there is probably a good reason for them to not enable it.. there isn't some kind of explanation somewhere for it?
<gbear142751> Shock: there is a beta flash package out for 64bit that works quite well (i do get errors but its only a grey flash window, all i have to do is refresh page to fix) and I believe java supports 64 bit as well
<cline> later guys,    Slart,   thanks for looking at that for me..
<Shock> Slart: not that i could find. it causes a panic on older CPUs and has a performance penalty
<Slart> cline: you're welcome
<gbear142751> Slart: bad news... same error :(
<liz_> hi
<liz_> hAHAHAHAAHAH
<gbear142751> what if I just delete some of these pacakges by hand then try it?
<Shock> Slart: biut i don't suggest the PAE kernel to be the default, just to be available
<rgotten> error 25 boot?
<liz_> wait what
<liz_> stiopopopopo
<Slart> Shock: mm.. but then every kernel has to be tested and so on.. I guess they want to cut down on that
<e-rod> hi :)
<liz_> what is happpend
<Slart> gbear142751: well.. give it a try
<Shock> gbear142751: given that i work at an online video company which coincidentally has a flash video player i kinda need a stable version of flash
<e-rod> where is the video config file for ubuntu ?
<Shock> Slart: label it "experimental" "for the kamizaze" or whatever, just make it available
<carpii> e-rod, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shock> it can be in multiluliverse for all i care
<e-rod> the file is void
<Slart> Shock: why not compile your own kernel? I've never done it myself but it can't be that bad
<carpii> void?
<e-rod> mmh... defaul
<gbear142751> Shock: check this link out... might be worth trying... seems for the most part fairly stable, plus, you'll be ahead of the curve developing for 64bit flash ;) :http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<e-rod> not info into it
<Shock> Slart: oh, i've done that for a while
#ubuntu 2009-01-30
<carpii> ok, well thats where its kept
<e-rod> ( sorry I don't speak english )
<seth> ikonia: no change on the relogging for either user. Anything else I can check? I turned nscd off so I won't be looking at cached ldap info
<Slart> gbear142751: perhaps dpkg might be able to do the uninstall
<carpii> if you mean the config file which tells X how to use your video card and monitors etc
<e-rod> is there another file ?
<e-rod> yeah
<Shock> Slart: was kinda messy
<Shock> gbear142751: was I unclear in some way?:)
<gbear142751> Shock: perhaps... did you mention you have tried the adobe v10 for 64bit linux already?
<carpii> e-rod, not that I know of. what problem are you having ?
<e-rod> it's complicated since I'm a newbie
<Shock> gbear142751: no, if it's beta i'm not installing it on my production machine
<e-rod> it works fine
<e-rod> but some effecs don't work well
<e-rod> some compiz effects
<carpii> you have single monitor or dual?
<gbear142751> Shock: I'm sorry, you said you were a developer... didn't realize it was a production machine
<Slart> gbear142751: new command to try  "dpkg --purge linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic"
<e-rod> yeah  a single
<edju> somewhere in the partimage docs, it says that the partition to restore must have the same size as the saved partition.  does that refer to the data to be restored, or the actual partition that was saved?
<carpii> hm ok, maybe you need to try a different driver. I dont use compiz since it doesnt work well on dual monitors
<Shock> gbear142751: AFAIK there's no stable 64bit java plugin
<danbhfive> gbear142751: that will remove other packages, like linux-generic I think.    if you add --force-depends, it will only remove that package
<i-pink> somebody can help me with ssh
<e-rod> I just thought there were a second file
<erUSUL> edju: the partition afaics that's how i read it
<DIFH-ice1oot> !ask | i-pink
<ubottu> i-pink: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sidewalk> im having problems draging stuff when double tapping my touchpad
<e-rod> well.. I'm doing some updates... maybe it will fix it
<i-pink> ha ok..
<gbear142751> Shock: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NjkyOQ
<e-rod> thanks! :)
<sidewalk> for example scrollbars and such are problematic moving when double tapping, anyone have any ideas how i solve this? i have a dell laptop
<gbear142751> Shock: or more directly : https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6uNea.html
<i-pink> i have 2 computers, and i want to make luncher on the first computer to open program on the other computer
<gbear142751> danbhfive: Already ran it but it didn't do it completely... slark only a few lines of errors: rmdir: failed to remove `/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic': Directory not empty
<gbear142751> dpkg - warning: while removing linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic, directory `/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic' not empty so not removed.
<yorch> Hi, I've install ubuntu 8.10 64bits on a pc with 4GB ram, but I only get reconized 3.2GB.. bios can see all 4GB.. any ideas please?
<Shock> gbear142751: it's Early Access; it's not released as stable
<i-pink> i have 2 computers, and i want to make luncher on the first computer to open program on the other computer
<erUSUL> yorch: are you sure it 64 bit ubuntu ??
<i-pink> is 32 bit
<erUSUL> yorch: what does "uname -m" say ??
<yorch> yes.. Linux lennon 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gbear142751> Shock: yup... just was giving a heads up in case you didn't know... so hopefully though you'll be able to get stable versions soon
<Slart> gbear142751: my last try  "dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic"
<erUSUL> yorch: /me puzzled
<Shock> gbear142751: how about the windows only binary codecs? do they work on 64bit?
<gbear142751> slart... hmm: gbear14275@Mustache:~$ dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<gbear142751> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<gbear142751> gbear14275@Mustache:~$ sudo dpkg --purge --force-all linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<gbear142751> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic which isn't installed.
<FloodBot1> gbear142751: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbear142751> crap... sorry should have pastebinned that
<Slart> gbear142751: put a sudo in front of that
<gbear142751> slart... i did on the second one
<yorch> on dmesg I've found this: BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
<Shock> yorch: opensuse supports more than 4GB on 32bit
<rockenrola> i-pink: what is your problem?
<Slart> gbear142751: ah.. so it has removed the package now.. try "sudo apt-get install -f" again
<i-pink> i have 2 computers, and i want to make luncher on the first computer to open program on the other computer
<erUSUL> yorch: take alook at this links http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805116
<yorch> the problem is that im in love of ubuntu for a couple years :D
<rockenrola> i-pink: did you installed s ssh server?
<thief`> is there someone i could pm to ask about how to install vmware? i have some easy queries - i'm stuck.
<i-pink> rockenrola: yes
<Shock> yorch: yeah...get over it, nothing lasts forever :)
<gbear142751> Shock: that I'm not sure of... this is my home cpu so I'm running the 64bit beta's... sorry
<i-pink> and it work good on putty
<gbear142751> Shock: wait... was that sarcastic?
<isaak> redvamp128,  ok apparently something went wrong
<isaak> i had to restart computer
<Shock> gbear142751: no, i'm genuinely interested; i need those to work before i can switch
<gbear142751> Slart: restart required!  looks like it may be working! :)  brb and let you know
<Slart> thief`: you could just ask here in the channel.. might be easier to get an answer or two that way
<yorch> Shock: lol
<rockenrola> i-pink: are you able to log into the other pc?
<i-pink> rockenrola: but is make me crazy to open putty all the time
<Slart> gbear142751: oops.. restart required?.. that wasn't the kernel you were running, right?
<Vdub> Can I use Gparted to non destructivly resize my .boot partition?
<Shock> yorch: i've heard that KDE support in opensuse is awesome also :)
<i-pink> rockenrola: i dont understend
<yorch> erUSUL: thanks! I'm taking a look.. I found similar posts but my bios does not have that kind of options
<rockenrola> i-pink: can you login from computer A into computer B?
<Vdub> Anyone...?
<greenruby> can anyone please tell me how to change the passphrase on encrypted ubuntu?
<i-pink> rockenrola: login on ssh?
<Doonz> Hey guy's. "screen" locked up on me so i killed the window and when i started a new screen im now getting a whole bunch of error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a10ce5c
<Shock> Vdub: you should be able to
<Slart> Vdub: I think gparted can resize ext3-partitions, yes.. but backups are always good
<quickmeow> on mac osx, where is the root directory for the built in web server?
<Shock> Vdub: make a backup just in case with dd
<Slart> quickmeow: wrong channel
<rockenrola> i-pink: yes, ssh serves to login remotely into other computers
<quickmeow> Slart: woops, do you have an answer?
<thief`> is there someone i could pm to ask about how to install vmware? i have some easy queries - i'm stuck.
<Slart> quickmeow: nope
<kazekagi> Anyone know how i can get permission too the folder USR?
<gbear14275> Slart: hmm... still a file in the /boot with the -7 kernel, but its smaller
<rockenrola> i-pink: you have to better describe your problem. I am guessing here
<i-pink> rockenrola: now i work on ssh, and i want to make it automatic..
<Slart> gbear14275: but you don't get any errors when you run "sudo apt-get install -f" ?
<gbear14275> Slart: uh oh... now getting this error when I check for updates W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<gbear14275> Slart: using package manager
<vock> Running Ubuntu 8.10, uninstalled all my nvidia drivers because they weren't working, manually installed nvidia-glx-177 and restarted X server, but it still isn't using the nvidia driver, any help? Rebuilt my xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then nvidia-xconfig, pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m166933bc
<Slart> gbear14275: ah.. you can ignore that for now
<gbear14275> Shock: I am unsure about the binaries... BUT... they also said they just released 64bit wine... may be another option
<gbear14275> slart... ok
<tsuna27> i recently read this http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-714-1, did update manager automaticly download the patches
<i-pink> rockenrola: how i can make it?
<Slart> gbear14275: now.. check in synaptic which kernels you have installed.. remove the older ones
<Slart> gbear14275: use the "completely remove" option
<peterm> hi i wanted to try teamspeak but local test doesn't work with /dev/dsp as audio device
<peterm> which should i use?
<peterm> microphone does work
<peterm> i hear myself
<FloodBot1> peterm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntumistic> can anyone please tell me how to change the passphrase on encrypted ubuntu?
<rockenrola> i-pink: I don't understand your problem. what do you want to make automatic? what is your current setup?
<Slart> peterm: run it as "aoss teamspeak" to make it use alsa.. or "papsd teamspeak" to make it use pulseaudio
<RediXe_> Anyone able to help me with getting a reverse vnc setup working? Everything appears to be working but the dialog isn't popping up when they connect to us. The workarounds are outdated as we are using 8.10. Thanks!
<peterm> thx
<Bizzeh> ubuntumistic: you dont... to do that, the entire drive would need to be decrypted, and then reencrypted with the new key
<peterm> slart
<thief`> anyone able to help?
<Slart> peterm: you're welcome
<gbear14275> Slart: seems to indicate only 9 and 11 now
<i-pink> rockenrola: no, i want to press on a luncher on computer A and it open program on computer B
<Slart> gbear14275: well.. remove the older one
<peterm> slart, which command should i use to make it use oss?
<Slart> i-pink: try using ssh
<peterm> arg
<peterm> forget it
<sproaty_> Is there some tool to convert PPT -> pdf/some image format? I don't think imagemagick can.
<gbear14275> lol, ok... booted into 9 because wasn't sure 11 was fully installed
<gbear14275> brb again
<Slart> peterm: it uses oss by default I think.. but ubuntu isn't really oss friendly.. make it use alsa or pulse
<ubuntumistic> Bizzeh, how can i do that
<Bizzeh> ubuntumistic: no idea
<erUSUL> sproaty_: openoffice
<gbear14275> btw... side topic... says there is a new nvidia 180 restricted driver out there and i'm using 177... should I dl it?
<i-pink> Slart: i work with ssh now, but with putty
<gbear14275> or would it detect it automatically?
<erUSUL> gbear14275: no you should use the distro provided package
<Slart> gbear14275: you'll be fine without it I think.. one problem at a time
<rdw200169> gbear14275, generally, if you're not having problems, don't touch it!  (it's magic)
<Rafael> error 25 on boot, any clue?
<gbear14275> erUSUL: I don't think the distro has a compatible package
<gbear14275> rdw200169: ok
<Slart> i-pink: so ssh to the computer and run the program.. make sure you set the DISPLAY enviroment variable to something reasonable and the program should pop up on the other comptuer
<Doonz> Hey guy's. "screen" locked up on me so i killed the window and when i started a new screen im now getting a whole bunch of error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a10ce5c
<rockenrola> i-pink: what is the program?
<Slart> Rafael: google for grub error codes.. tell us what error 25 means
<sproaty_> erUSUL: can it be called upon from the command line to do the conversion?
<i-pink> rockenrola: the program is lamp control
<Vubi> i restarted my computer and i'm missing the titlebars and start menus how do i install them back?
<TakeABow> Hey, can i change root password?
<xevil> error 25 is disk read error, I think
<peterm> ok now i can hear other people talking
<peterm> but they don't hear me :-(
<DIFH-ice1oot> TakeABow: sudo passwd
<Slart> peterm: mic boost is on? you are recording from the microphone?
<TakeABow> ice1oot, what do i type?
<RediXe_> Anyone able to help me with getting a reverse vnc setup working? Everything appears to be working but the dialog isn't popping up when they connect to us. The workarounds are outdated as we are using 8.10. Thanks!
<peterm> slart, yes i'm recording form the microphone
<DIFH-ice1oot> TakeABow: sudo passwd
<Slart> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TakeABow> what.
<Hector> D:!
<Vubi> is their a way a can revert ubuntu to previous update?
<Hector> There is no root password.
<Slart> Vubi: nothing automatic, no
<Hector> ubotto: You've enlightened me.
<Hector> Thank you.
<Vubi> Slart:  i did some updates and now i am missing the start menu and such
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty installing flash4linux (f4l). Is it even a current project? How can I install it?
<zhaozhou> ubottu, why do you not say you are a bot anymore? :<
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhaozhou> oh.
<Jeruvy> Hector: ubottu is a bot  you can ask him many things (but do so in #ubuntu-bots or PM)
<Slart> Vubi: updates don't usually make the menus disappear
<Hector> :(
<TakeABow> ah, thanks i've changed it now ^__^
<i-pink> bash?
<Hector> It has still enlightened me.
<Slart> Vubi: check for error messages in /var/log/syslog
<Vubi> Slart: I uninstalled some evolution thing and it took a bunch of plugins out
<zhaozhou> Mhm. :-)
<i-pink> bash or bush??
<Slart> Vubi: oh.. that might explain it.. it probably uninstalled a lot of things.. try installing the package ubuntu-desktop
<fiber> hello... i was wondering.. is there a way to set a hook in the  gnome networking tool so that a custom script is run after connection to a specific network (or maybe even any network.. i could process that part myself)
<Trenter> Question:  I just updated my linux kernel and it deleted my boot options to my recovery drive and my windows partition, how do I restore them?
<Vubi> Slart: That did it thank you !
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<peterm> Slart, they do hear me!
<peterm> but it's ways too not loud
<rockenrola> i-pink: on a linux box "ssh -X flip@localhost gcalctool" will do what you want. I don't know about putty
<i-pink> how i can write script to connect via ssh
<Slart> Vubi: don't uninstall evolution.. for some reason a lot of stuff depends on evolution
<gbear14275> Slart: YOU ROCK!  ok i think i got -9 off completely
<gbear14275> Slart: where do I make my donations?
<Vubi> Slart: I though it was just the email client but it uses alot of other things :P
<nak> i-pink: Ask a coherent question.
<dou213> hi guys, i have a usb-stick which i want to mount on ubuntu > what was the cmd again? mount vfat ?
<Slart> gbear14275: awesome.. now answers the next person that asks about that =)
<Jeruvy> fiber: not really answering your question, but why not a start script to do this (in bash...)?
<Slart> Vubi: indeed =)
<jordo2323> All of a sudden my sound doesn't work. I am running an Audigy 2Z and don't believe it's the card. What can I do to test?
<thief`> dou213, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbstick
<rdw200169> fiber, you could take a shot with screwing around in /etc/network/if-*.d/
<Slart> peterm: well.. then it's time to play with the mixer settings and see if you can get louder
<benjamin_> anybody got any idea how to get bluetooth running on a toshiba a200 with built in bluetooth?
<dou213> thief`, thx
<thief`> if it says /media/usbstick dir not found, then sudo mkdir /media/usbstick first.
<gbear14275> Slart: ok... but what I remember was that there were terminal commands involving the -f command, we tried dpkg, and then it stumbled to a success
<peterm> slart, mixer is all maxed is there some tweak?
<jordo2323> Have there been any issues with recent updates and sound?
<gbear14275> Slart: but I'll take better notes next time
<Slart> gbear14275: apt-get is a bit too polite.. dpkg just doesn't take no for an answer.. dpkg -f is even nastier =)
<rdw200169> fiber, for example, when you install firestarter, it puts a script in /etc/if-up.d/ that runs when an interface comes up; this is linux networking related, not networkmanager, though; this may make what you want to do more reliable
<fiber> rdw200169: hrm... sounds promising! do you think that is called after dhcp though?
<dou213> thief`, "mount: mount point /media/sdc1 does not exist"
<Slart> peterm: nothing I know of.. some soundcards have this problem..
<Nubbie> hi everybody, i need to enable DVI out on my radeon 9550 card using fglrx. Can somebody please point me in the right direction?
<gbear14275> Slart: ah I think i get what happened then... dpkg made room for apt-get to work basically by uninstalling what it could
<Slart> gbear14275: sounds about right
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 What are you tring to do
<dou213> thief`, the cmd i ran was > sudo /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<thief`> ok, that is good,
<gbear14275> slart... can I ask one more?  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C?
<thief`> first do sudo mkdir /media/sdc1
<rdw200169> fiber, i think it follows the same rules as /etc/rc*/ where you number the scripts in the order they should be run
<Slart> gbear14275: ah.. that one.. hang on
<TakeABow> is there anything interesting i can do with a 100/100 mbit ubuntu box with not much processing power?
<dou213> Jack_Sparrow, i want to mount my usb-device
<thief`> or4n_, if you like, name it someting you like... as in /media/greenstick
<thief`> something you'll remember.
<dou213> it is fat32 in windows
<rdw200169> fiber, i don't know though, you should go look around in there though, it shouldn't be *too* complicated ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 thief has it right
<jordo2323> All of a sudden my sound system doesn't work on my Ubuntu box. I have recently updated and rebooted the system. I didn't notice it at first, but the sound system is dead?  Anyone have any ideas?
<Trenter> Question:  I recently updated my linux kernel and it removed my windows partition and my rescue drive partition.  How do I go about restoring them?
<gbear14275> Slart: I'll be here for another 5 hours... then I might have to sleep
<Nubbie> TakeABow: turn it into a router with DDwrt?
<thief`> i'm a mad n00b, but that i do know... hahah
<fiber> rdw200169: haha, for sure... well thanks for the tip! i'll let you know if i find anything interesting out
<TakeABow> Nubbie: It's not on my network, would be useless
<Slart> gbear14275: oh, this will just take a minute
<gbear14275> TakeABow: I second the firewall/router option
<Nubbie> Trenter: upgrading a kernel cannot trash your partitions. something else went wrong somewhere.
<dou213> maybe first i got to create the folder in /media?
<rdw200169> fiber, generally, i have my interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces and I use ifup / ifdown to bring them up and down
<gbear14275> TakeABow: Nubbie I prefer tomato though... but thats just what I use for my wrt54
<Jack_Sparrow> dougl that is what thief said yes
<rdw200169> fiber, this way, all the appropriate scripts related to their initialization are run; this works for me w/dhcp
<thief`> dou213, after that, google mount usb fstab   - there is good info in there, to edit the fstab and make life happier.
<thief`> dou213,  first type sudo mkdir /media/greenusbkey
<Nubbie> TakeABow: turn it into a media slave, throw a bunch of beefy hard drives in and set it up as a file server
<Trenter> Nubbie:  After updating my system it asked a question about linux kernel because it was updating, I said yes and now my windows boot option is gone
<rdw200169> fiber, i'm *pretty* sure networkManager does the same thing, it would not make sense *not* to... i don't know though, i never have any luck w/NetworkManager
<thief`> dou213,  then type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/greenusbkey
<dou213> thief`, ok thx :)
<gbear14275> Trenter: how did you do your update?
<Nubbie> gbear14275: i have ddwrt because i don't have enough flash space for tomato.
<thief`> dou213,  it's ok that it is fat
<Trenter> The update manager
<Nubbie> Trenter: it didn't remove the partitions though, it just modified your bootloader
<vock> Running Ubuntu 8.10, uninstalled all my nvidia drivers because they weren't working, manually installed nvidia-glx-177 and restarted X server, but it still isn't using the nvidia driver, any help? Rebuilt my xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then nvidia-xconfig, pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m166933bc
<Nubbie> !grub > Trenter
<ubottu> Trenter, please see my private message
<spawn> how do i get the luncher on the bottom ubuntu with the big icons and u can throw them around the screen and they go back to the bar
<d0netsFN> hey im trying to ssh
<Nubbie> hi everybody, i need to enable DVI out on my radeon 9550 card using fglrx. Can somebody please point me in the right direction?
<crunchbang> ok im tryin to boot from an external harddrive and i created a partition gave it the boot flag and everything set up
<dou213> thief`, another error: "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<crunchbang> wont boot, but its not the first partition?
<dou213> are u sure it is sdc?
<gbear14275> Nubbie: I was lucky... my friend asked me if I could get his router to pick up spare wireless... I said sure!  (planning on ddwrt micro) went over there and they had a 3.1!  I said, "HERE, just take mine I'll get this old one off your hands"  Been happy ever since :)
<Nubbie> crunchbang: modify your bios settings to boot from USB
<fiber> rdw200169: right, well i normally go with both... this way is best because i doubt the network manager wrote it's own i[fw]config programs, it's probably just a front end... i just want to be able to control some things once i get dhcp on several choice networks
<d0netsFN> and it says connection refused, when i try to ssh localhost it says permissions 0777 for etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key are to open ubuntu
<thief`> right.
<Slart> gbear14275: can you pastebin the output of this command? "cat /etc/apt/source.list" ?
<Nubbie> gbear14275: lol
<thief`> wwhen you typed mkdir ... what exactly did you type?
<crunchbang> Nubbie:will boot from my flash drive not my external harddrive, realises its ther jus wont boot
<xim_> is there a tool that will tell you what programs are using how much network bandwidth?
<rdw200169> fiber, then ifup/ifdown are the way to go
<gbear14275> Slart: no cause it says it doesn't exist, but I'll track down my sources list for you
<rdw200169> fiber, ipconfig/ip are tools that do network initialization manually; i.e. 'ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0' is the manual addition of an IP, which doesn't use the if-up (etc...) scripts
<Slart> gbear14275: ah.. typo.. my bad "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" I forgot the s
<dou213> thief`, sudo mkdir /media/sdc1   >>> creates the folder sdc1 in /media... the sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<rdw200169> fiber, when you have stuff in /etc/network/interfaces though, ifup/ifdown are preferred
<thief`> dou213, ok, now your looking good.
<jordo2323> I recently updated my system and now my sound doesn't work. I have rebooted twice and still nothing. Anyone have any ideas?
<thief`> type ls /media/sdc1
<rdw200169> fiber, it doesn't matter if it's set for static or dhcp (or something else for that matter); it's a very useful tool.  that, and you can easily accomplish what you want to do using that
<thief`> and it'll list what is on your usbkey
<dou213> thief`, empty
<Nubbie> bah thanks anyways guys, night
<gbear14275> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111502/  (yeah figured out it was a mistype when I went looking for it, figured it was a problem on my end)
<rdw200169> fiber, if what you want to do is simple, you can add pre-up commands to your /etc/network/interfaces directly, though;  i do this when i set up a bridge, for example; or bring up a virtualBox interface and add it to a bridge
<crunchbang> anymore help, i cant boot from second partition of my external harddrive
<thief`> dou213, that means your usb key has nothing on it.
<thief`> does that make sense?
<dou213> thief`, impossible
<dou213> thief`, why the error when trying to mount?
<_patrickd> TakeABow: You can use sudo <command> to do anything you can do as root in ubuntu as it doesn't really use the root account
<thief`> what error do you see?
<Slart> gbear14275: check this page https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<dou213> "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<thief`> ooooh
<thief`> ok. sorry
<thief`> type sudo fdisk -l
<Slart> gbear14275: there is a section about "Adding a PPAs keys to your system".. that's what you want to do
<thief`> thta will list what is plugged in.
<fiber> rdw200169: true, but it's probably cleaner to keep it modular and put the scripts in the /etc/network/if-up.d folder... i've faced hell after over-customizing scripts like that!
<thief`> dont worry fdisk is not the same in linux as it is in windows.
<thief`> it won't format your drive...
<gbear14275> Slart: thanks! will do... btw thanks alot for the help and I don't mind pitching a few bucks to a donation spot of your choice if you have any favorite projects or anything... (offers on the table)
<dou213> :) and now? it shows the partitions
<dou213> oh it is sdb
<dou213> not sdc1 :)
<thief`> right.
<dou213> found it
<thief`> good job.
<Slart> gbear14275: nah.. but do hang around in the channel and help others with problems.. that will make me sleep better at night
<gbear14275> will do!
<thief`> usually it is sdc1, but not always.
<thief`> dou213, after that, google mount usb fstab   - there is good info in there, to edit the fstab and make life happier.
<thief`> then you can mount waaay easier.
<demon012> hey guys has anyone know of any good ultra long non netbook laptops that work well with ubuntu?
<thief`> i just did that, and i'm happier.
<spawn> how do i get the luncher on the bottom ubuntu with the big icons and u can throw them around the screen and they go back to the bar
<demon012> long battery life*
<Doonz> Hey guy's. "screen" locked up on me so i killed the window and when i started a new screen im now getting a whole bunch of error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a10ce5c
<Slart> spawn: you mean AWN?
<dou213> thief`, thx very much
<thief`> no prob... but really, read that, and you won't have this prob next time..
<spawn> slart hold on let me youtube that lol
<rdw200169> vock, i looked at the pastebin you gave me; i see no reference in the Xorg.0.log of nvidia whatsoever; sometimes, it puts the most recent log in a different file, can you make sure that Xorg.0.log has the most recent timestamp (ls -l)?  sometimes, it will put the most recent in something like Xorg.9.log or something
<thief`> i'm learning it too
<Slart> spawn: here's a good page http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/05/ubuntu-dock-collection.html
<spawn> slart perfect man thanks
<Slart> spawn: you're welcome
<Louis> Will setting the noatime option on a filesystem cause any problems on a raid0 array?
<ScottG489> What does it mean when the volume buttons on the panel above my keyboard on my laptop are flashing? The mute and volume up buttons are flashing and the volume down is solid. This has happened before.
<crunchbang> guys, for booting of an external hardrive thats split into two partitions does the first one have to be the boot
<crunchbang> ?
<ScottG489> The buttons function properly
<vock> rdw200169,  the newest log files are called xorg.failsafe.log, does that make sense?
<vock> rdw200169, actually that's wrong, the one i posted is actually the newest by 2 hours on that one
<Louis> I should rephrase my question... I've been told that setting the noatime flag can cause problems with certain apps on certain setups... what kinds of problems occur and on what kind of apps?
<rdw200169> vock, failsafe is always vesa... that doesn't help... you want one of the Xorg.X.log ones
<rdw200169> vock, b/c if there's a problem w/starting the Xserver, it automatically restarts and goes failsafe w/vesa
<vock> rdw200169, the problem is that nvidia-settings says nvidia drivers aren't loaded, but i'm not sure how to make them load beyond the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Louis> !noatime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noatime
<thinkgnu_>  i installed ubuntu 8.10 , i got some updated package from someone who updated it's ubuntu 8.10 , now how can i use those updates in my computer?if i copy them too /var/cache/apt , should it works ?
<Nuckler> hi
<TheEdge_> !delete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete
<Nuckler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<vock> rdw200169, tried to redo the xorg.conf and got that one that was posted, and i really don't know what else to do to make it load, and not entirely sure why there is no reference to nvidia in the log file
<rdw200169> vock, well, we gotta see the logfile that actually mentions the nvidia video driver; it loads the nvidia glx driver but doesn't mention the video driver; that's strange; it should say something about it, with an (EE) line
<ubuntumistic> is there a way to setup your encrypted ubuntu box so that when you enter the wrong password on the screensaver it either encrypts the hard drive some how or hibernates or shuts down?
<Louis> thinkgnu_:  i may not be getting your question, but usually ou just have to run the update manager ot get updates.  Or type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal
<vock> rdw200169, do a complete reboot instead of just the xserver and i can post the log file i get when it says i need to boot into low- graphics mode?
<thief`> crunchbang, the bootloader is at the begining of the drive, not on either partition.
<Louis> thinkgnu_ :  unless you're talking about something completely different, in which case, excuse my n00bishness =)
<crunchbang> thief:its a live persistant install?
<lakotajames> I am trying to get my joypad to work.  it doesn't show up in /dev/input/. help?
<rdw200169> vock, don't let it boot into low-graphics; when the Xserver crashes, go back to the terminal, and see which one is newest, and copy it somewhere, then let it go failsafe; then post it
<thinkgnu_> Louis: think if i don't have any internet connection :p , i just want to use somone else updated packages
<vock> rdw200169, okay, brb
<Louis> thinkgnu_:  oh.  That's going to be a royal pain in the butt =/
<rdw200169> vock, the easiest way to restart the x server is going to a tty (Ctrl + Alt + F1), and running
<rdw200169> vock /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thief`> crunchbang, the bootsector would be at the beginning of the drive itself.
<vock> rdw200169, okay, brb
<Louis> I've been told that setting the noatime flag can cause problems with certain apps on certain setups... what kinds of problems occur and on what kind of apps?
<crunchbang> thief:so it shudnt matter the order of the drives?
<crunchbang> Partitions*
<saboteur> доброго вечера товарисчи
<rdw200169> !ru | saboteur
<ubottu> saboteur: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Louis> !ru|saboteur
<Louis> oops
<lakotajames> I read that the joystick problems in intrepid were fixed, now, is that right?
<lakotajames> mine still doesn't work
<TheEdge_> how do i kill Firefox when not responding.. i have closed the window but when i try to start a new firefox i get a error saying that firefox is already running
<Louis> TheEdge_:  it usually clears up after a minute or so when that happens.  Are you running the latest version of firefox?
<lakotajames> TheEdge_: alt+f2, run "killall firefox"
<lakotajames> without quotes
<sysrpx> hello
<Louis> or do what lakotajames said =)
<Louis> hello sysrpx
<demon012> or xkill
<demon012> then click the firefox window
<rdw200169> TheEdge_, it's also useful, for future reference, to add the System Monitor applet to your panel; when you click on it, it comes up with a windows-like task manager
<demon012> make sure you do not click anything you do not wish to kill though =)
<lakotajames> demon012: he can't see the firefox window, or he wouldn't be trying to open a new one.
<Louis> I've been told that setting the noatime flag can cause problems with certain apps on certain setups... what kinds of problems occur and on what kind of apps?
<demon012> ah missed that bit of the convo
<TheEdge_> louis : 3.0.5
<sysrpx> hey, i ahve this problem ... my ubntu gnome theme is comepletely messed up and the appearance applet isn't able to select a different theme (it selects it, but the theme isn't chanigng) .. what should i do?
<sysrpx> hey, i ahve this problem ... my ubntu gnome theme is comepletely messed up and the appearance applet isn't able to select a different theme (it selects it, but the theme isn't chanigng) .. what should i do?
<TheEdge_> lakotajames:  thanks
<lakotajames> TheEdge_: you're welcome
<sysrpx> anyone?
<srx2002> hi guys, what's the best version of Ubuntu to install on a PS3?
<shira> i installed 8.10 on my macbook (v2.1). At first, composite was working. Then I plugged a second monitor. Now composite no longer works, even if i unplug that monitor and reboot. any ideas?
<ari_stress> srx2002: we can do that?
<Doonz> Hey guy's. "screen" locked up on me so i killed the window and when i started a new screen im now getting a whole bunch of error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a10ce5c
<srx2002> lol
<lakotajames> sysrpx:  I think that happened to me once, and a reboot fixed it.
<istvan> The version of scons in the repos is old, does anyone know if there is a .deb of the latest version?
<ScottG489> What does it mean when the volume buttons on the panel above my keyboard on my laptop are flashing? The mute and volume up buttons are flashing and the volume down is solid. The buttons still function properly. This has happened before.
<lakotajames> Anyone know anything about Joypads?
<tsuna27> what is the name for the screen when it pops up GNOME and has a picture of a foot
<srx2002> anyone?
<Mean_Admin> if I have  ssh-keygen  make one private/public key from one user and then have ssh-keygen make another private/public key, I have to combine both .pub files into authorized_keys, right ?
<ari_stress> tsuna27: splash screen?
<sysrpx> lakotajames: i already rebooted and it's still messed up
<lakotajames> sysrpx: sorry, then.  That's the only thing I can remember doing to fix it.
<sysrpx> anyone else?
<ari_stress> Mean_Admin: yes
<koopa2> hi
<Mean_Admin> ari_stress: then that user could login with  either key, right ?
<istvan> anyone know where the latest scons.deb is?
<roy_hobbs>  Hey.  I'm configuring syslog for the first time.  Is there a way for me to specify how long to keep files, how large they should be, when to increment logfile.0 to logfile.1 etc....
<lakotajames> Do joysticks work in Intrepid now?
<ari_stress> Mean_Admin: no, only with his true key
<vock_> rdw200169, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Nuckler> have nvidia or AMD/ATI better Linux Divers?
<sysrpx> hey, i have this problem ... my gnome desktop theme is comepletly messed up and the appearance applet isn't able to select a different theme (it selects it, but the theme isn't chanigng) .. what should i do?
<rdw200169> vock_, finally! now we're getting somewhere
<rdw200169> vock, can you post the whole log?
<ari_stress> Mean_Admin: i don't think we can relate one user with more than pub/priv key
<vock_> rdw200169,  woo, somewhere!
<srx2002> anyone?
<ari_stress> Mean_Admin: i don't think we can relate one user with more than one pub/priv key
<karsten> What repo(s) do I need for sun-java6-plugin?
<Mean_Admin> ari_stress: no, I mean, if two private keys were created (with respective .pub offspring), I combine botf .pub offspring in authorize_keys and thus user can login with either of the prive keys
<karsten> (iceweasel/firefox java plugin)
<Mean_Admin> ari_stress: ow
<srx2002> anyone here got intrepid Ibex installed on a ps3?
<karsten> I've got universe & multiverse selected.  Looking at http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/11/20/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-with-firefox-plugin-ubuntu-6061-610/ for plugin installation instructions.
<lakotajames> Anyone here got a Joystick to work on Intrepid?
<karsten> srx2002: Just ask your question.
<karsten> lakotajames: just ask your question.
<demon012> anyone know if the macbook battery problems mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246421 apply to just the macbook pro or to both the macbook and the macbook pro (they keep mentioning the dual graphics cards of the macbook pro)
<savan> any shell scripting experts here? ^^
<srx2002> What's the best version of Ubuntu to install on a ps3??  iterpeid, gutsy...etc....
<lakotajames> How do I get a joystick to work on Intrepid?  It doesn't show up in /dev/input/
<gbear14275> do I need the gilir/ubuntu gutsy main universe if I have intrepid now?
<srx2002> i asked it
<karsten> savan: Just ask your question.
<Fertech> can some one help me, i just check if the iso file i burn match the hash and i did, so whats the next step
<Cyberai> Does anyone know if the ubuntu remote desktop (vinagre) logs when someone accesses your desktop?
<Chowzzf> If I installed ruby gems via wget and then: "sudo ruby setup.rb", "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.8 /usr/bin/gem". How do I remove the install?
<karsten> Cyberai: /var/log/auth.log
<Fertech>  when i install the ubuntu 8.10 it gave me an error 18
<karsten> Cyberai: Check there, it's where authentication should be asked.
<jrib> Chowzzf: read it's documentation.  In the future, use APT to install things instead
<karsten> Fertech: On boot?  That's a grub error.
<jrib> its even
 * karsten steals jrib's "'" key.
<Fertech> yes i know karsten so how can i fix this
<savan> I want to do a chgrp -R on a directory that contains about 20 groups but I want one group to be excluded from the chgrp -R
<Fertech> i try to install it on a 320gb maxtor
<lakotajames> Do Joysticks work on Intrepid yet?
<Fertech> diamondmax21
<karsten> Fertech: I'd suggest reading GRU Bdocs, I'm not entirely familiar, but there's a breakdown of what those mean.  I think in general it's that the drive wasn't properly accessed.
<Alex_21> Hi, I want to install PPC ed of Ubuntu 8.04 My friend who I am installing it for is used to Mac OS X/Win 98. What can I install that is bright, colourful, and looks like either
<Vubi> Whats the best audio program for gnome?
<Alex_21> ?
<bruenig> Vubi: mplayer
<karsten> rythmbox is the gnomeish one.  I prefer amarok from KDE.
<fogobogo> bruenig: :D
<rdw200169> Vubi, you're not gonna get an even response on this one, there's too many options
<lakotajames> vubi I like vnc.  plays everything.
<mmc> how are the recent packages kept ... in Git or in Bzr? How can I use them?
<bruenig> the answer is clear mplayer for video, mpd for audio
<karsten> Alex_21: use xfce4 as your desktop, it's themeable.  GNOME isn't particularly but it's default.  KDE4 is broken right now.
<bruenig> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<rdw200169> Vubi, and Xmms, Exaile, Songbird, and so on...
<Vubi> I'm looking for a media player like amarok and like zune for m$ but for gnome
<fogobogo> bruenig: phrikless zone :(
<elpargo> anyone knows how can I ask apt "which package provides this file"
<Cyberai> karsten, I'm not seeing any entries for vinagre
<karsten> Vubi: rythmbox
<bruenig> Vubi: haha I see what you did there, you put a dollar sign where the s was supposed to be
<karsten> Cyberai: ??
<j-b-r> Anyone feel like helping me get my gamepad working?
<fogobogo> Vubi: mpg123
<thief`> does a c complier come with ubuntu?
<bruenig> Vubi: cmus
<Vubi> bruenig: i thought thats what you call Micro$oft
<vock_> rdw200169, http://pastebin.com/m7ac7e781
<karsten> thief`: install gcc
<lakotajames> j-b-r: I need help with mine, also.  No one wants to help me either :(
<bruenig> Vubi: ahahaha you did it again, you clever dog
<elpargo> thief`: no, instal buildessensials
<Alex_21> Is there GCC for PPC?
<Alex_21> ?
<fogobogo> this is $
<thief`> i'm installing vmware and it now says:    What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<j-b-r> lakotajames: What's up with yours?
<Bizzeh> Vubi: an $ isnt an S, an S is a letter in the english alphabet, a $ is a currency value... so micro$oft isnt a word.. but microsoft is
<bruenig> fogobogo: do you see what he is doing with the s?
<thief`> M$FT
<fogobogo> bruenig: yeah! that really smart!
<jrib> Alex_21: did you check the repositories using a program like Synaptic?  You probably just want to install build-essential by the way
<Bizzeh> its not at all smart, it just shows how pathetic some people can be
<Alex_21> I want to install packages from source
<bruenig> how about this, Micr0s0ft
<lakotajames> j-b-r: the lights come on, but it isn't recognised anywhere.  not even in /dev/input
<jrib> bruenig: let's try to stay on-topic
<bruenig> I replaced the o's with zeroes
<j-b-r> Is it usb? or gameport?
<lakotajames> jbr: usb
<j-b-r> Oh
<Alex_21> And no Sinaptic is out of the question. I haven't installed. I am just looking at distro options for PPC
<bazhang> bruenig, fogobogo please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> !ppc | Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lakotajames> lakotajames: it used to work, I can't remember if it was on Hardy or Gutsy, though.
<j-b-r> The we probably don't have to same problem
<Joeseph> After the latest kernel upgrade, did anyone else lose access to their windows share 'smb' drives?
<lakotajames> err.
<j-b-r> yeah
<lakotajames> I ment j-b-r
<Bizzeh> Alex_21: you might be better off with gentoo if you wanna use powerpc
<lakotajames> :P
<j-b-r> I figured it out
<lakotajames> heh.
<j-b-r> what you menat
<j-b-r> *meant
<Alex_21> Ok, thanks
<Alex_21> Good day
<Vubi> Bizzeh: good point you go there
<j-b-r> So, yeah, mine is a gameport pad, and I don't think Ubuntu is recognizing my sound card properly
<lakotajames> j-b-r does yours show up as /dev/input/js0?
<j-b-r> No
<spawn> how do i composit a screen? (in compiz fusion?
<j-b-r> It doesn't show up at all
<Vubi> anyone hook up a microsoft cam to ubuntu? vx-3000?
<lakotajames> j-b-r same here.
<Joeseph> I can no longer access any of my windows share drives via smb.... any help?
<j-b-r> But I think my problem is just regocnizing the gameport itself
<carpii> Joeseph, what error?
<gmap> everytime I log into ubuntu i get a promt for the network manager keyring password. How can I get around having to this everytime?
<alienjeff> oh haiz ubuntu fahs
<carpii> check /var/log/samba/*
<faust7> Joeseph, when you go Places, Network, are you able to see your workgroup ? and are you able to see the other computer as well?
<Joeseph> carpii: I get different ones...  but mostly "failed to mount"
<Joeseph> faust7: I can see my workgroup, but no other  computers.... but it has always been like that.
<fogobogo> alienjeff: o/
<rdw200169> vock, you installed from the nvidia website .bin right?
<vock> rdw200169, no, from the repositories
<alienjeff> o/ fogobogo asl?
<carpii> youre trying to mount in fstab or via cmdline?
<Vubi> has anyone installed a microsoft vx-3000 webcam on ubuntu?
<Joeseph> carpii: currently, I'm just using natilous
<Flannel> alienjeff: This is a support channel, not a chat channel, please take it elsewhere.
<alienjeff> Flannel:  asl?
<lakotajames> j-b-r i read that joystick support was broken in intrepid, but it supposedly is fixed now.
<Bizzeh> alienjeff is a troll...
<alienjeff> Bizzeh:  hai! asl?
<rdw200169> vock, check if the kernel module exists.  try to modprobe nvidia
<j-b-r> Well I just installed over the internet yesterday...
<vock> rdw200169, just get a blank line after that
<Joeseph> carpii, faust7:  I could use this just yesterday....   I have had a kernel upgrade since then I think though.
<rdw200169> vock, honestly, i would have to screw around with this doing an SSH to your computer... this would take a while over irc
<spawn> how do i composit a screen? (in compiz fusion?)
<carpii> Joeseph, itd help if you had exact error messages
<vock> rdw200169,  it's that bad?
<TheEdge_> i am using Mplayer  put when ever i play a dvd i can't use ctrl+m  nothing happens.. also when I click a menu button in the picture nothing happens
<rdw200169> vock, it seems that files are missing or in the wrong place... i thought you mentioned that you tried the drivers from the nvidia website
<lakotajames> j-b-r: If you get anything figured out, post on the thread i opened.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054506
<demon012> anyone here got a dell e6500 running ubuntu?
<vock> rdw200169,  sorry, i may have written it wrong when i said manual install, i did it from synaptic/repositories
<Joeseph> carpii: "Couldn't display '[location]'  Error: Failed to mount Windows share.  Please select another viewer and try again."
<lakotajames> j-b-r: As will I.
<rdw200169> vock, that is very strange, b/c it detects your card, so that's not the problem; can you try to install linux-restricted-modules?
<lakotajames> j-b-r: I think we have teh same problem, if you can't get it to show up at all/
<rdw200169> vock, it *should* be there already, but crazier things have happened...
<vock> rdw200169, it's installing now, wasn't there
<rdw200169> vock, then uninstall and re-install linux-glx
<Blais1> Hi guys, whenever I reboot my screen resolution resets itself to 1024x768, it should be 1650x1050, how can I get it to save properly?
<Gustavo_G_> Could someone explain to me how linux auto completes parameters when I do "tab" on the command prompt. For example, I can type apt-get ins <tab> and it completes apt-get install .
<fogobogo> Blais1: which one?
<vock> rdw200169, no such package?
<Blais1> fogobogo: I'm not sure I understand the question
<rdw200169> Gustavo_G_, /etc/bash_completion
<fogobogo> Blais1: which resolution. the gdm or the desktop?
<exodus_ms> Gustavo_G_: Are you trying to replicate this feature somewhere else?
<Blais1> fogobogo: is the gdm the login screen?
<Doonz> Hey guy's. "screen" locked up on me so i killed the window and when i started a new screen im now getting a whole bunch of error. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a10ce5c
<fogobogo> yo dawg
<Blais1> fogobogo: in which case they are both incorrect
<karsten> aldren: Yes
<Gustavo_G_> exodus_ms: No, not at the moment I was just curious
<rdw200169> vock, look up 'restricted' in Synaptic
<rdw200169> vock, and make sure you have all the repositories enabled
<fogobogo> Blais1: theres a system menu for resolution. isnt it?
<karsten> aldren: Nevermind.
<Gustavo_G_> Thank you rdw200169
<exodus_ms> Gustavo_G_: oh, ok. I
<Blais1> fogobogo: System > Preferences > Screen resolution lets me set it correctly, yes, but when I reboot it will return to 1024x768
<Cyberai> karsten, if the ubuntu remote desktop was not set to require a password to log in, is there somewhere the access would be logged?
<fogobogo> Blais1: try as root!
<rdw200169> Gustavo_G_, that, and it's started from the bash.bashrc
<bazhang> fogobogo, no
<karsten> Cyberai: NFC.
<fogobogo> bazhang: no?
<bazhang> fogobogo, dont suggest that
<Blais1> bazhang: what would you suggest?
<karsten> Cyberai: auth.log is the standar authentication logging location.
<fogobogo> bazhang: using root? aka sudo?
<bazhang> Blais1, what card and what driver
<karsten> Cyberai: IIRC remote desktop == vnc which may not behave properly in that regard.
<Blais1> bazhang: ati, 8.12
<lakotajames> Anyone know how to get a Joystick working on Intrepid?
<bazhang> Blais1, this is intrepid?
<Blais1> bazhang: 8.06
<bazhang> lakotajames, with what app
<TheEdge_> i am using Mplayer  put when ever i play a dvd i can't use ctrl+m  nothing happens.. also when I click a menu button in the picture nothing happens
<Slart> lakotajames: just connect it.. there are a couple of different calibration utilities available int eh repos
<bazhang> Blais1, you mean 8.04?
<Joeseph> I am completely lost on my 'smb'.   Yesterday it was working, and now I cannot access any windows share by ip or by computer name.
<Scunizi> If I want to get Vinagre (Remote Desktop Viewer) to connect to a windows box that has tightVNC installed, does my machine have to have vnc installed as well?
<Blais1> bazhang: oops yes
<lakotajames> bazhang: with any app.  It doesn't show up anywhere.
<Cyberai> karsten, but wouldn't an outside IP contacting my system be logged somewhere? No matter what the protocol?
<lakotajames> bazhang: doesn't show up in /dev/input
<bazhang> lakotajames, such as..could you give an example?
<karsten> Cyberai: Not if the application doesn't  log it.  You might log access via iptables but that's entirely different.
<lakotajames> Slart: doesn't show up in /dev/input
<vock> rdw200169, I think i'm missing some repositories: There's one for Ubuntu 8.04 Officially supported, non-free drivers, but not the equivalent for 8.10
<bazhang> Blais1, was this installed using restricted drivers, or from ati site directly
<solexious> Can any one suggest a slide show program like feh, but be able to make transitions between images?
<Slart> lakotajames: oh..normal usb joystick?
<lakotajames> bazhang: i would be happy if it would show up anywhere.
<Blais1> bazhang: I downloaded from the ati sitew
<rdw200169> vock, anything intrepid specific, and i don't know, i still have not upgraded...
<lakotajames> Slart: well, gamepad, but yes. usb.
<rdw200169> vock, regardless, i have to leave for a while, i wish you luck, my friend
<malibu> Hi can anyone tell me where the gnome config would be.. like to change the autohide settings for gnome panel
<vock> rdw200169, i'm wishing i hadn't but no time to go backwards
<lakotajames> Slart: had it working before. but not on Intrepid/
<vock> rdw200169, thanks a lot for the help so far, made some progress
<karsten> Cyberai: Logging is somewhat cooperative:  most daemons are set up to talk to syslogd which is set up to capture and record the log messages.  If an application doesn't generate messages, they're not logged.  If vpNC or whatever remote desktop is running ...
<bazhang> lakotajames, perhaps I should rephrase, with what app are you trying to use it? zsnes? other?
<karsten> Cyberai: uses PAM, then it's possible you can centrally control this.  You need to RTFM
<Slart> lakotajames: hmm.. odd.. don't really know what to do then
<HoNgOuRu> hi, can u help me? my home/user folder crash and restarts when trying to view it with nautilus
<bazhang> karsten, dont use that acronym here please
<Blais1> bazhang: in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log there is a line where it states "(II) fglrx(0): Restoring recent mode: 1024x768@75Hz" not sure why
<karsten> bazhang: read the fine manual?
<Munchkinguy> After having upgraded my computer, I can't log on anymore. The screen is stuck with a beige background and the spinny hourglass.
<bazhang> Blais1, iirc its a problem with fglrx
<Munchkinguy> Can someone please help me?
<HoNgOuRu>  can u help me? my home/user folder crash and restarts when trying to view it with nautilus
<lakotajames> bazhang: openlierox, but I don't even know if it supports Joystick, so I installed Joystick Calibrator, and it doesn't recognize it.
<Cyberai> sorry karsten, the vinagre man is pathetically short and sheds no light, nor did google.
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: can you log in in safe mode?
<jrib> Munchkinguy: create a new user and see if the same thing happens for that user
<lakotajames> Slart: thanks anyway.
<karsten> Cyberai: sucks to be you I guess.
<karsten> Cyberai: File a documentation bug.
<Cyberai> karsten, thanks anyway
<Blais1> bazhang: Everything else works fine, I can set my res once logged in, Games work, Wine works, Desktop effects work, it's just the resolution when I boot, I don't get it
<Munchkinguy> Blais1: If I press Ctrl-Alt-F5, I can log in to the text mode.
<karsten> 64 bit java plugin for Firefox:  install from repos or from Sun?
<solexious> Can any one suggest a slide show program like feh, but be able to make transitions between images?
<bazhang> lakotajames, I have had troubles with certain apps, luck with others; this is a usb joystick correct? ie game console joystick but with usb attachment
<jrib> karsten: sun didn't have one last time I checked.  Has that changed?
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: what about when you boot your machine, is the screen already beige, or do you have a graphical login screen?  another thing to try is to write startx in your terminal login
<karsten> Munchkinguy: GNOME's fuxnored somehow.  Do you get a login screen at all?  Or does this happen when you give username/password?
<lakotajames> bazhang: no, it is a standard meant-for-pc gamepad.  usb.
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: sounds like you'll have to reinstall your graphics drivers
<karsten> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013658 which points ... not to Sun.  There's third-party refs.  I've deleted some tabs here.
<arturo> where can i download powerdvd for ubuntu?
<thief`> is there a c compiler i should use? i  need one to install an app.
<karsten> jrib: Anywhoo:  use Ubuntu archives or 3rd party?
<thief`> is there a good one fer ubuntu?
<jrib> thief`: what app?
<HoNgOuRu>  can u help me? my home/user folder crash and restarts when trying to view it with nautilus
<thief`> vmware
<fogobogo> thief`: gcc
<karsten> thief`: gcc
<thief`> oooh
<jrib> karsten: right, so just use the repositories (this is what I do).  I use icedtea
<Munchkinguy> It seems to be stuck on " /dev/sda: Setting Advance Power Management level to 0xfe (254)  [OK] "
<karsten> thief`: I've told you thrree times and the answer's not going to change.
<jrib> !vmware > thief`
<ubottu> thief`, please see my private message
<karsten> jrib: No such package.
<thief`> i'm getting somewhere with this vm...
<hikenboot> anyone able to help with this ldd error ldd /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 and acpi management http://pastebin.ca/1322350
<jrib> karsten: apt-cache search icedtea
<karsten> jrib: What repos are you using?
<arturo> is there any PIC16F84 programer under linux?
<karsten> jrib: aptitude show icedtea > nada
 * karsten searches.
<jrib> karsten: right, so now try the command I just gave you
<karsten> jrib: icedtea6-plugin got it.
<karsten> thanks
<ae88925> How can I determine how many threads a process has created?
<fogobogo> arturo: whats a pic16f84?
<thief`> sudo apt-get install gcc works?
<Pici> !compile | thief`
<ubottu> thief`: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<karsten> jrib: Lessee if this gives joy....
<jrib> thief`: I strongly recommend you read the documentation ubottu has sent you before proceeding (about vmware)
<karsten> fogobogo: Google says ... what?
<arturo> Pic16f84 is a microcontroller
<marabout> I installed ubuntu on an old presario some weeks ago I finally put in a PCI for ethernet. I forgot password. Is there a way to retrieve or should I just reinstall?
<karsten> fogobogo: NM.
<PSPdemon> quick question
<PSPdemon> how do i install the other wm's
<PSPdemon> ?
<Munchkinguy> Blais1, do you still think it's a graphics card problem?
<karsten> marabout: that's  FAQ.
<HoNgOuRu>  can u help me? my home/user folder crash and restarts when trying to view it with nautilus
<lakotajames> bazhang: still there?
<TheEdge_> i am using Mplayer  put when ever i play a dvd i can't use ctrl+m  nothing happens.. also when I click a menu button in the picture nothing happens
<thief`> i just need the c compiler for vmware to use - not really for me to use.
<HoNgOuRu> maybe it has to do with permissions
<PSPdemon> i thought it was something like sudo apt-get install xfce-ubuntu ( ubuntu -xfce )
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: not a card problem, a driver problem
<HoNgOuRu> please give me a hand
<karsten> PSPdemon: Install w/ aptitude.  They'll show up at your GDM/KDM login window as options for your X session
<thief`> it needs it to finish the inst. as i have a mod'd kernel and it doesn't reconize it.
<Munchkinguy> Ah.. that's what I meant.
<solexious> If i run a command logged in to a computer and stiiting at it and run a command that spawns some thing graphical, i.e. feh, it works, but how can I do the same logged in over ssh?
<ae88925> vmware will need a bunch of headers too
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: can you login with safe mode?  did startx work?
<lakotajames> PSPdemon Did you try looking through synaptic? i installed kde and xfce that way.
<exodus_ms> HoNgOuRu: have you tried opening nautilus from the command line
<Munchkinguy> Blais1, do you mean recovery mode?
<PSPdemon> lakotajames, no didnt check there
<PSPdemon> will check now
<marabout> karsten: didnt find it there
<bazhang> lakotajames, yes, just doing a quick search for your issue
<thief`> aaaaah! ok, i have gcc apparently.  but vmware says this:
<thief`> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<thief`> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: do you have a login screen?
<Munchkinguy> no
<lakotajames> PSPdemon just search for xfce or whatever
<karsten> marabout:
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<karsten> marabout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<HoNgOuRu> exodus_ms
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: is that when the screen is beige?  or otherwise where is it?
<HoNgOuRu> its the same
<exodus_ms> HoNgOuRu: not sure what version of Ubuntu your using but this link might be useful --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/49943
<Munchkinguy> Yes
<lakotajames> bazhang: ok.  I didn't want to leave if you were still trying to help me.
<HoNgOuRu> thanks
<HoNgOuRu> I'll check it out
<Blais1> Munchkinguy: when you go to Terminal (using ctrl+alt+F5) does startx work?
<thief`> does my Q make sense?
<Wolv3> basic question
<Wolv3> what is the command to uninstall?
<lakotajames> bazhang: and if you do find anything, tell me what search terms you used.  I have been looking all day/
<svalenci> uninstall what wolv?
<_VIM_> Wolv3: sudo apt-get remove PackagenameGoeshere
<Wolv3> uniconvertor
<jp_sf> Wolv3: sudo apt-get remove thenameofthepackage
<Wolv3> ok ty
<exodus_ms> HoNgOuRu: also, are you using compiz
<HoNgOuRu> no
<HoNgOuRu> I had to get rid of that one...too many problems
<HoNgOuRu> and I need my box to work
<solexious> If im logged in to a computer and stiiting at it and run a command that spawns some thing graphical, i.e. feh, it works, but how can I do the same logged in over ssh?
<sm> hmm.. so is the gutsy->hardy kernel hanging with localedefs bug fixed, or not ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/249340
<jrib> solexious: set DISPLAY appropriately
<hikenboot> how do i get rid of the problem of a bad libz (1.2.3)?
<svalenci> Now its my turn to ask a question, does any know of other irc chats but for solaris or aix systems?
<solexious> jrib, display?
<hikenboot> think it  was caused by a conflict between acpi-support and evolution
<jp_sf> svalenci: #solaris #aix
<svalenci> oh, just like that?
<svalenci> cool
<svalenci> thanks a lot jp
<marine> ok resize my nfts to my ext3 do it thru livecd???
<bazhang> lakotajames, was this openlierox from the PPA or from another source?
<Wolv3> _VIM_,  jp_sf ty
<_VIM_> np
<exodus_ms> HoNgOuRu: on that I link o sent check the steps at the top. If that doesn't work one user mentioned this was the culprit 'My problem was solved. It was because of the (unintended!) presence of a file with bad characters.'
<Wolv3> _VIM_,  jp_sf now i download a new version but it dont install via ./config and make and make install
<karsten> jrib: Java Joy!  Thanks tons.
<weatherkid2> marine: you can use the LiveCD to resize the Hard Drive
<Wolv3> is http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> let me try
<marine> weatherkid2, from my windows to linux
<Wolv3> _VIM_,  jp_sf can tellme how to?
<jp_sf> Wolv3: what are you trying to install ? what kind of error do you have ?
<_VIM_> Wolv3: new version of what? and are you sure it's not in the repos? compiling is ugh!
<oliver_> I want to uninstall VIM, so I did so via "Add Remove Programs", but under Synaptic Package manager, it is still listed.  I want to remove them, but I'm afriad it might remove other packages.  What should I do?
<lakotajames> bazhang: i think it was from a manually installed deb.  But I the joystick doesn't even show up in /dev/input/, so i think the problem doesn't lie with openlierox.  and even if it does, I was going to use rejoystick to emulate the keyboard, but that doesn't work either.
<HoNgOuRu> nope, all files have good names
<_VIM_> I say leave the compiling to the pros
<marine> weatherkid2, shrink my nfts then reformat to ext3 or use the unallocated partion and then refomat that into ext3
<weatherkid2> marine, the LiveCD should partition it as the first or second step
<solexious> jrib, display?
<karsten> oliver_: Why?  vim's generally useful and I'd suggest you leave it there.
<amischi> n nessun canale. Prova prima /join #<canale>
<amischi>  Non sei in nessun canale. Prova prima /join #<canale>
<Wolv3> _VIM_,  jp_sf this software is a converter // win version to linux version design software files
<FloodBot3> amischi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_VIM_> Ubuntu has over 30 thousand packages, surely your app is going to be in the repos...
<jp_sf> Wolv3: so it is not in the repository right ?
<Wolv3> _VIM_,  jp_sf but the version 1.1.2 no work with some new files
<marine> weatherkid2, i have already installed linux i want to use up the remaining harddrive space in windows because i'm running out of room
<oliver_> karsten, i guess your right, but in the future if i wanted to remove it, how would i completely remove it?
<_VIM_> Wolv3: ok well there should be a 'doc/s' 'readme' folder or file , you'll have to read those
<_VIM_> Wolv3: hmmm have you tried backports?
<_VIM_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jp_sf> Wolv3: ok It might need some lib what is the name of the program and what is the errors messages you have when you ./configure make install ?
<Wolv3> _VIM_,  to install package:   python setup.py install
<Wolv3>  (will be installed into Python site-packages/ directory)
<oliver_> also why do people use emacs and vim when there are IDEs that do better jobs?
<weatherkid2> marine, hmm. I think if you get GParted from the Repos you may be able to reformat the leftover space.
<bazhang> lakotajames, which joystick was it? and this is not working with jscalibrator installed, correct?
<_VIM_> Wolv3: if it has a 'setup.py' it shoudlnt need ./configure and all that rubbish
<solexious> If im logged in to a computer and stiiting at it and run a command that spawns some thing graphical, i.e. feh, it works, but how can I do the same logged in over ssh?
<marine> that's what i have gparted just resize my nfts file which will give me an unallocated parttion then merge into ext3
<shira> My desktop effects stopped working after I plugged in a secondary monitor. Now it doesn't work even if the second monistor isn't plugged in. Any ideas? I'm on a macbook w/ ubuntu 8.10.
<Wolv3> _VIM_, then how i install?
<marine> weatherkid2, <marine> that's what i have gparted just resize my nfts file which will give me an unallocated parttion then merge into ext3
<MethinX> iI want to beable to play Mp3s on my Ubuntu, how do I install a program that will allow them to play?
<jrib> MethinX: double click on an mp3
<lakotajames> bazhang: jscalibrator is installed, and it doesn't pick it up.  Joystick is "Recoil GGE909" and it did work before.  Been a long time ago, I would guess Hardy or Gutsy.
<Munchkinguy> Blais1: startx yields this error http://pastebin.ca/1322361
<MethinX> isnt there a codec that I need installed?
<weatherkid2> marine, i am not the best with Partitions. I wig when ever i reformat mine using the automated app. That is the best I can do.
<oliver_> MethinX, No
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras MethinX
<bazhang> MethinX, also check out packages from medibuntu.org
<MethinX> thank you
<shira> shira
<_VIM_> Wolv3: i think its sudo python setup.py install or sudo python setup.py
<amischi_> 'dpkg --configure -a'
<amischi_> i have a problem with updating
<_VIM_> !away | step21|away
<ubottu> step21|away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<amischi_> 'dpkg --configure -a'
<MethinX> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<solexious> If im logged in to a computer and stiiting at it and run a command that spawns some thing graphical, i.e. feh, it works, but how can I do the same logged in over ssh?
<amischi_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<amischi_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<obtix> hey, i would like to use grep to get some data out of a file. I have a list with a ton of mailto:email@domain.com i want to display everything after the mailto: if possible.
<_VIM_> amischi_: i'd add a 'sudo' to that
<Bizzeh> ill start using free formats why my ipod supports compressed free formats
<amischi_> i run 'dpkg --configure -a'  but said command not found
<_VIM_> 9 times out of 10, when dealing with installing/removing or anything dealing with packages you'll need sudo
<zanic> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<weatherkid2> sudo is the King of Ubuntu Term lol
<_VIM_> amischi_: no quotes
<svalenci> lol
<amischi_> i must write 'sudo dpkg  --configure -a'
<_VIM_> no quotes
<_VIM_> just sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nivek> help!!!! my graphics are totally messed up!!! I don't knwo what happend.... but how can i fix it?
<amischi_> it is working
<whatev> clean your glasses?
<svalenci> lol
<_VIM_> amischi_: ok :)
<svalenci> nivek you got nvidia?
<nivek> svalenci, yes
<amischi_> it sais aborted
<svalenci> sudo apt-get install envy
<bazhang> lakotajames, is it detected as a mouse and sometimes causes crashes? there is a bug from early in intrepid with that particular make and model usb gamepad
<svalenci> it is suppose to install the nvidia drier
<_VIM_> !fixapt | amischi_
<ubottu> amischi_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nivek> svalenci, so i should sudo apt-get install nvidia driver?
<svalenci> envy is the application you need to install... it will install your nvidia drivers
<King_InuYasha> is something in Ubuntu intrepid that breaks the fglrx proprietary driver?
<svalenci> I just tried it today and it worked for me
<_VIM_> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lakotajames> bazhang: I don't think it is detected as a mouse.  How would I be able to tell?  none of the buttons do anything.  And the sticks don't do anything either.  I haven't crashed, but I haven't had it plugged in that long, either.
<crimzon> Hello everyone.
<bazhang> svalenci, envyng-gtk is always the last choice here
<nivek> which envy do i install? core, gtk, or qt?
<King_InuYasha> because its really annoying that since the FOSS driver doesn't support OpenGL 2.1, that I need to use a driver that doesnt work
<bazhang> nivek, which card and what version of ubuntu
<nivek> bazhang, hwo can i find out?
<svalenci> nivek talk to bazhang he sounds like he knows more about it
<bazhang> lsb_release -a for version nivek
<bazhang> lspci for card nivek
<nivek> bazhang, ubuntu version is 10
<bdubnc> Hey guys I have a little bit of a problem.  I am using Ubuntu server 8.04.2.  I need to know how I can downgrade php 5.2.4 to 5.1.  I need to because our developers are build there applications using nusoap and it conflicting with the default soap server installation.  There is no way of shutting this down unless I fully re-build php 5.2.  I just want to downgrade which would be easier
<crimzon> Has anyone had any luck with getting the Intel 945 GPU to display textures correctly in D3D environments?
<bazhang> lakotajames, okay, well it worked fine under feisty apparently but there is at least one bug in intrepid I have seen associated with that gamepad
<thief`> you guys recommend a good podcast for people new to ubuntu?
<thief`> i want to learn more.
<xim_> how can i install open office 3? only the old version is in synaptic (2.4) and it doesnt format documents the same
<DClayBuck> Anybody have any idea why I might be getting a CRC error during Grub loading after installing the most recent updates in Intrepid 64?
<svalenci> thief, you will learn a whole lot more by reading the uubunto forum and putting it to practice. :)
<nivek> bazhang, nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M and 8.10
<_michele> Girls allowed here ?
<lakotajames> bazhang: The first distro i used was gutsy, and am now on intrepid.  I know it worked before.  So does this mean that I can't use the pad?  Are there any work arounds?
<svalenci> Well michele I am a girl... kill me for it lol
<_michele> hi there
<bazhang> http://a15.video2.blip.tv/1510000556556/Ubuntupodcast-UbuntuPodcastEpisode18415.ogg thief`
<svalenci> welcome _michele
<_michele> ty
<bazhang> thief`, found via distrowatch.com
<marine> svalenci, sweet name
<amischi_> i have done does'n t run
<svalenci> TY TY very much, my momma gave it to me
<svalenci> lol
<marine> svalenci, what else did she give you
<nivek> bazhang, which envy do i install? core, gtk, or qt? I have nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M and 8.10. Thanks :)
<bazhang> nivek, should be in hardware drivers; have you checked the driver there
<bazhang> nivek, dont believe envyng-gtk is needed in intrepid anymore, I have nearly the same card and hardware drivers takes care of it
<gmap> how can i stop keyring from asking for my password anyone?
<nivek> bazhang, no it worked fine earlier today....but i had an "acciednet'...i opened like a trillion terminal windows (plus or minus 1) and i dont know w hat happend after that..but my video was lal messed up
<lakotajames> bazhang: Are there very many joypads that don't work under intrepid?  This one was only like $10. but i don't want to buy another if there is a very big chance of it not working.
<candive> Hi all, Please explain: chris@chris-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<candive> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<candive> Aborted
<candive> chris@chris-laptop:~$
<FloodBot3> candive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> nivek, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<nivek> bazhang, yea on my initial install of ubuntu i had no problems..
<nivek> bazhang, i don't know if i do...
<bazhang> lakotajames, just bought two cheap ones and they work fine, though with zsnes, not with openlierox; perhaps the PPA will give you better luck :)
<marine> svalenci, you never answered me :)
<candive> ok? now please explain "flood" ther are onlya few words?
<svalenci> if that was the case, he would be receiving notification about nvia drivers to be installed. or missing. No?
<candive> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> candive, no, there are four consecutive lines; if you need to paste, use paste.ubuntu.com in the future
<nivek> bazhang, k i tried xconfig ..gonny it worksa reboot thanks for the help..hopefull
<lakotajames> bazhang: maybe i should try zsnes.  maybe the other programs are the problems.  Also, I think i searched for openlierox in teh repos, and didn't find it.
<bazhang> lakotajames, there is a PPA if you need the link
<candive> bazhang, thanks 4 line max? I never noticed that before
<tabidachi_> Hello--how do I add adobe's open type fonts to Ubuntu?
<lakotajames> bazhang: is the link on teh sourceforge page? because if it is, thats probably how it is installed.
<svalenci> Rules are rules candive, nothing we can do about it besides sticking to them, after all it is a free service :)
<bazhang> lakotajames, no its a launchpad PPA ; /msg ubottu ppa for more info if you wish
<gmap> how do you get firefox to run fullscreen when running it in xsession
<crimzon> How can I improve texture rendering in Direct 3D enviroments. Intel GMA950 chipset with 945 GPU
<lakotajames> bazhang: ok, I will look into it.  I g2g for now, though.  thanks for the help :)
<DClayBuck> Installed Intrepid x64 updates today via GUI.  Now I get a CRC error from grub and the system halts on boot.  Can anybody help me figure out what's going on?
<candive> I have never flooded before so I'm lost as to exactly what i did??
<bazhang> gmap f11
<crimzon> spam!!! spam!!! baned for life!
<markl_> did you cut and paste something?
<svalenci> hehe
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<crimzon> banned*
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<_VIM_> !away > Hero[brb[
<ubottu> Hero[brb[, please see my private message
<gmap> bazhang the window size does not cover the enter screen
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, there is nothing about open type fonts there
<crimzon> Any Vaio users out there?
<candive> Hi please see my paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/111517/
<DClayBuck> candive: It's called flooding when you send a bunch of messages to the channel at the same time.
<The_Rebel> is there a 64bit flash plugin in the repos yet?
<phpstar> hello everyone
<thief`> thanks bazhang
<gmap> bazhang in my xinitrc file i put exec firefox -fullscreen however it does not fill the whole screen
<phpstar> can i use LTSP to deploy Win XP image on thin clients ??
<thief`> if i want to update virtualbox, can i just do sudo apt-get upgrade virtualbox  ? will that jsut update that one prog?
<candive> ?
<xim_> how can i install open office 3? only the old version is in synaptic (2.4) and it doesnt format documents the same.  i dled the package from the website but its full of rpms
<bazhang> thief`, virtualbox-ose? or the one downloaded from 3rd party site
<phpstar> i need this help to setup christian school
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: you will have to convert them, but you could try opentype font were developed by Microsoft and Adobe not the most open source friendly companies in the world
<_VIM_> xim_: rpms are for Fedora/RedHat ... Ubuntu uses .debs
<phpstar> pls anyone who knows help me pls
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: you will have to convert them, but you could try to install them
<Munchkinguy> I fixed my login problem; I had some old versions of libz in /usr/local/lib
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, I know, but I need them for graphic design.
<thief`> hmm, i'm not sure which i want. ii thought i had it installed, but now - not so sure.
<bazhang> xim_, there is a PPA for that, but it is at your own risk so be advised
<xim_> _VIM_: hehe i know thats the problem, can you not use the modern OO on ubuntu?
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, you can pm me if you want
<xim_> bazhang: PPA?
<_VIM_> xim_:  bah, bazhang beat me to it, follow what he just told you
<bazhang> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: I understand but I would try to install them in /usr/share/fonts and and then update the fontdatabase
<bazhang> xim_, ^^
<xim_> thx sir
<phpstar> can i use LTSP to deploy Win XP image on thin clients ??
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, these are otf files, is that okay?
<thief`> actually, i gotta see if i can run it on my kernel.
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: I don't PM you as I believe that somebody more skilled than myself could talk about it
<xim_> So is it really risky?  would I be better of waiting for it to get into synaptic?
<bazhang> xim_, not sure as have not tried but the risk factor is probably lower than trying out a unsupported kernel for example
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: I don't have those fonts but you could tryto install them make a directory in /usr/share/fonts/type1
<xim_> hmm ok
<DClayBuck> Installed Intrepid x64 updates today via GUI.  Now I get a CRC error from grub and the system halts on boot.  Can anybody help me figure out what's going on?
<solexious> If im logged in to a computer and stiiting at it and run a command that spawns some thing graphical, i.e. feh, it works, but how can I do the same logged in over ssh?
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: copy them in a directory otf like sudo mkdir /usr/share/fonts/type1/otf
<dmoerner> solexious: ssh -X
<X3S> How can I kill firefox from the processus
<SpaceAceX> I just got a ga-e7aum-ds2h mobo (9400mGPU) and installed ubuntu 8.04 but I cant seem to get the nvidia 180.22 drivers working for it only vesa... can anyone help?
<dmoerner> X3S: killall -q firefox
<solarwar> did ubuntu 8.10 stop using /etc/X11/xorg.conf? if so what configuration files does it use? Or how may I tweak it?
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: copy your fonts there /usr/share/fonts/type1/otf
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, then what?
<dmoerner> solarwar: it now auto-detects. if you think you are smarter than it you can still get an old-style config file by running X -configure
<solexious> dmoerner, thank you
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: sudo mkfontdir /usr/share/fonts/type1/otf
<X3S> dmoerner,  Thanks, can I found a graphic for processus kill like windows one ?
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: cd /usr/share/fonts/type1
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: sudo fc-cache
<dave_> hi
<dave_> i cant get my s-video out to work on my toshiba satelite
<BlueKoala> X3S: Click on System - Administration - System monitor
<dave_> that is after X starts
<solarwar> dmoerner, thanks, what does X do? there is no man page?
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, is that all?
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: you will have to restart your graphical environment  to reload them I would believe
<X3S> BlueKoala,  Thanks ^^
<tabidachi_> jp_sf, I'll give it a try.
<dave_> the startup splash screen shows on the tv , so the button works, i assume its a problem with X
<jp_sf> tabidachi_: gdm restart
<thief`> bazhang,  now i dont know which vbox to get.
 * porter1 looks on as Firefox continues its instability spree with Flash Player..
<bazhang> thief`, -ose has no usb support; depends if you need that
<mackmgg> hi
<solexious> dmoerner, that seems to open the graphical bit on the computer in sshing from not the computer in sshing into...
<mackmgg> anyone have a macbook pro w/ ubuntu
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have a question about a little quirk. When I run a game in fullscreen, I am unable to use the volume keys for my laptop. However, when I play a fullscreen game in Wine, they work perfectly. Is there a way to get my volume keys to work in linux native games?
<mrpinky> hi guys, "id" command shows that i am a member of "lp" and "lpadmin", but i still get a permission error accessing /dev/parport0 i note that /dev/parport0 is a ppdev device not lp device. how can i give myself permissions to access /dev/parport0? :)
<bazhang> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BlueEagle> !anyone | mackmgg
<ubottu> mackmgg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mackmgg> the trackpad isn't working right on my computer
<dave_> i cant get my s-video out to work on my toshiba satelite
<dave_> the startup splash screen shows on the tv , so the button works, i assume its a problem with X
<orbstra> hey I am running the latest ubuntu server, and I am trying to connect to an external USB drive i have plugged int... I am not positive waht format the external HD is, but it is either NTFS or FAT32... and I need to mount it and transfter the files off thruogh command line.. help would be great
<WebcamWonder> orbstra: If you have ubuntu with gnome (GUI), it should automount it for you
<orbstra> ** use command line to transfter the files off...
<orbstra> WebcamWonder : I am connecting tot eh server with ssh
<WebcamWonder> orbstra: Oops, missed the cli part
<gandhii> newb question: trying to make a launcher that runs a bash script to mount a series of shares..   gksu bash script.sh is working from the terminal, but not when inserted into a launcher.   What am I missing here?
<dmsuperman> When printing to my school's printer they require a separator page...how might I print that in Ubuntu?
<orbstra> WebcamWonder : hehe yeh.. any ideas bud?
<mrpinky> i should add that "chmod 777 /dev/parport0" works, but how should i automate this? do i really need to put the chmod in some startup script, or is there a "clean" way to do it, a group i can add myself to? :)
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: Which group does the device belong to?
<mrpinky> BlueEagle, how can i find out? :)
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: ls -l /dev/parport0
<thief`> bazhang,  hmm, i'd need bluetooth, it doesn't work?
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: That should show owner:group for the file.
<mackmgg> so, anyone know how to get the trackpad on a macbook pro 3,1 working?
<WebcamWonder> orbstra: sudo fdisk -l (to get the partition table). sudo mount /dev/<device_name> /mount/point
<yoyoned> orbstra: sudo mkdir /mnt/usb;mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<thief`> bazhang, usb i guess... heh, i could do without.
<WebcamWonder> orbstra: and then use cp
<nathanhelp> I would like some advice. I have two machines. One has Ubuntu, the other has a duel boot WinXP, and Ubuntu, each on separate Harddrives. I want all three to be able to link to the same Thunderbird profile. Any tips?
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: Also, have you logged out and back in after adding yourself to the group (including re-starting X)?
<mrpinky> BlueEagle, i see "crwxrwxrwx 1 lp scanner 99, 0 2009-01-30 13:05 /dev/parport0", looks to be a member of "lp", "scanner" and "99"?
<bazhang> thief`, its not supporte d in the -ose version (usb)
<[TiZ]> Hi. I have a question about a little quirk. When I run a game in fullscreen, I am unable to use the volume keys for my laptop. However, when I play a fullscreen game in Wine, they work perfectly. Is there a way to get my volume keys to work in linux native games?
<mackmgg> wait is there a channel for macbooks?
<thief`> bazhang, it's really jsut so ii can play fulltilt poker. hahah
<candive>  Hi please see my paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com/111517/
<orbstra> alright gimme a sec to try those guys... THANKS for the help btw it is always appreciated
<solexious> If im logged in to a computer and stiiting at it and run a command that spawns some thing graphical, i.e. feh, it works, but how can I do the same logged in over ssh, with the graphical side opening on the computer being ssh'd into?
<thief`> bazhang, it happen to support bluetooth?
<bazhang> thief`, not sure there, as I have no bluetooth vbox needs at the moment :)
<WebcamWonder> solexious: Look at X over SSH. It allows you to run GUI programs over ssh
<thief`> hehe, i hear ya.
<joaboaconstrctr> hey all--anyone know the command to change permissions for file with the following pathname in terminal>> /media/74.5 GB_BACKUPS<<
<thief`> i'm running an asus eee - it usues a special kernel.
<solexious> webcamwonder, thank you
<thief`> so i not sure if it'll work.
<orbstra> you guys are the BEST
<bazhang> thief`, the array kernel? should do
<thief`> right.
<orbstra> it worked
<orbstra> thanks guys SERIOUSLY
<thief`> i've read the one ver. doesn't work?
<mrpinky> BlueEagle, yep i restarted whole pc
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: Then you need to be a member of the "scanner" group to use the device.
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: lp is the owner and scanner is the group.
<mrpinky> BlueEagle, ah i see
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: So add the user(s) you want to be able to use the device to the scanner group and, if neccessary, log them out and back in and it should be availible.
<mrpinky> BlueEagle, so users need to be in the same group as a file to access the file?
<BlueEagle> mrpinky: Well, seeing as that file (now) is rwx for others it should not be neccessary tbh.
<mrpinky> BlueEagle, ah depends on the permissions :) i get it
<bazhang> thief`, the 3rd party or the -ose? if one does not work its easy to get the other
<solexious> webcamwonder, am I confused, as that seems to be about opening gui's on the box being ssh'd from not into
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<thief`> i am from winders. i just don't like inst. / uninst. progs. hahah
<thief`> ruins my registry.
<bazhang> thief`, no need to worry here :)
<thief`> i tried to inst. vmware... failed. it didnt like my array kernel.
<WebcamWonder> solexious: Oh, my bad. You want to run a gui program on the ssh server?
<solexious> webcamwonder, Yup :)
<nathanhelp> I would like some advice. I have two machines. One has Ubuntu, the other has a duel boot WinXP, and Ubuntu, each on separate Harddrives. I want all three to be able to link to the same Thunderbird profile. Any tips?
<bazhang> thief`, if this is intrepid then vbox is much better supported
<WebcamWonder> solexious: Then how would you interact with it?
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: Dropbox
<thief`> it wanted me to get headers, i diid that, then it needed a c compiler to to the kernel module (or something) and that failed.
<vale_maio> hello world
<thief`> yep, on intrepid. 8 10
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: Or rsync, pick your favourite
<thief`> really? so screw vmware?
<solexious> webcamwonder, Dont need to, im usinf feh to make a slide show happens, hands free
<thief`> i thunk vmware would be waaay better as it's so popular / old / tried  and true.
<nathanhelp> !rsync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync
<pasteeater> i like this thread title: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1053932
<bazhang> thief`, your choice really, or try wine to see if that will run it check the !appdb
<thief`> yeah, wine doesn't work well for that app... i hear ya though.
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well, the most reasonable thing to do would be to export that profile from the machine just using one OS.
<thief`> so really though? from what you said, it sounds great. the ose ver. will work ok for this eee with array kernel?
<solexious> webcamwonder, wow, I did a lot of typos then
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: That ofcourse does require that this machine be online for the others to have access to that profile.
<orbstra> any ideas?
<nathanhelp> Please expand BlueEagle...
<thief`> fulltilt freezes in wine, and you lose the game cause of it. hah
<thief`> not good.
<g4lv4tr0n> hi how do i get my pci dvb card working in ubuntu ?
<WebcamWonder> solexious: hmm. I have no clue. ssh doesn't work like that, unless there is some config that changes it to behave in that kind of a manner
<WebcamWonder> orbstra: ?
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/expand
<vale_maio> can someone give me a little help?
<solexious> webcamwonder, would telnet work you think?
<aesa> i am looking for somebody to help me out with edubuntu os installed computer
<orbstra> sorry to be a bother.. but how do I coppy the entire contents of the current folder I am in through CLI
<danbhfive> I thought I heard someone owns an eeepc.  [q]  Where are the in and out take vents?
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: lol. Not what I meant.
<WebcamWonder> orbstra: cp -r /source /dest (I THINK, I AM NOT SURE!)
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well, what did you mean? Because I am quite certain that you did not want me to become obese.
<joaboaconstrctr> can anyone help with a command line question?
<WebcamWonder> solexious: I don't think so. I need you need some vnc variant to do that
<WebcamWonder> joaboaconstrctr: ?
<Dr_willis> orbstra,  or cheat like i do and install the 'mc' file manager. :) and use it..
<DIFH-ice1oot> !ask | joaboaconstrctr
<ubottu> joaboaconstrctr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: Haha :D. I meant can you expand your explanation on that. Exporting? machine online for them to access?
<adieee_> hai
<solexious> webcamwonder, well thanks any way :)
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: If I understood you correctly, you need to sync between 4 different OS right?
<WebcamWonder> solexious: Sorry, couldn't help you any further
<joaboaconstrctr> ok...how do I change ownership of an external drive directory  with the following address (the spaces were created in os x)>>/media/74.5 GB_BACKUPS
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: No just 2 different os's on three different HD's
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: expand : 7. to express something more fully or in greater detail
<nathanhelp> :P
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well, if I understood your question correctly you want to have access to the same piece(s) of data from three different scenarios. What you want to do is to store this data in one place as to more easily keep it synchronised. To do that you would most likely want to share the storage on which this data is keept.
<WebcamWonder> joaboaconstrctr: With nautilus right click on the folder and change the permission. However, changing permission is not something we recommend
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: Thats correct.
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: And that is why I said, Dropbox, or rsync :)
<thief`> bazhang,  so really though? from what you said, it sounds great. the ose ver. will work ok for this eee with array kernel?
<joaboaconstrctr> <WebcamWonder:  I need to create a directory on an external drive, already formatted to back up
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: To accomplish this you would like to export a share from the machine that is only using one operating system. The reason for choosing this to export from is because it will always have access to the data and would always be able to read the partition information.
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: How would i go about doing so, and what is a safe way of doing so? Would Ubuntu accessing NTFS Directory cause a problem?
<nathanhelp> !dropbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<bazhang> thief`, well I did qualify it with 'should do', though if it does not the other certainly will
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: However the limitation you incur with such a setup is that the machine exporting the shared data need to be turned off and have a working network connection for this to work.
<BlueEagle> !ntfs | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joaboaconstrctr> <WebcamWonder:  also, I want to get away from the gui and start working on the command line
<WebcamWonder> joaboaconstrctr: mkdir /path/to/folder, for creating directories, and chmod for changing permissions
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: What you DO want to do is to have the one machine running only Ubuntu define a shared network resource (this might be SMB or LDAP depending on your personal taste) and have the machine using both Ubuntu and Windows mount that shared resource and read the data from it.
<thief`> bazhang,  oh, sorry, ok, thank you. as before i was  reading it didn't work, but maybe intrepid fixed those probs i read as you mentioned. thank you.
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: An alternative implimentation that would achieve the same goal (read mail from everywhere) would be to use IMAP instead of POP to read your mail.
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle:  I already have got it set up. however im concerned that it is corrupting my WinXp drive. Would it be a good idea to have the profile on a Fat32 partition? And can both WinXP and Ubuntu write to those?
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Did you read what ubottu told you about !ntfs ?
<nathanhelp> doing so now. I have a slow computer :)
<phirestalker> does anyone know of a way to list the currently installed programs by date last used?
<joaboaconstrctr> <WebcamWonder:  my problem is that I don't know the syntax for the path>> /media/74.5 GB_BACKUPS
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: ie. you want to use ntfs-3g drivers if you want to write to ntfs. What you could do is to make a fat-partition just to keep the shared data as writing to fat is more tried and tested.
<WebcamWonder> joaboaconstrctr: sudo chmod <your permissions here> /media/74.5\ GB_BACKUPS
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Still, accessing the same data on several computers requires that that data be shared over the network in any case.
<joaboaconstrctr> thanks
<redvamp128> BlueEagle:  also he should probably want to install the NTFS configuration tool as well
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: I read it but it didnt mean much to me.
<Out_Cold> has anyone used outguess here before?
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Oh, and "please expand BlueEagle" is not the same as "please expand, BlueEagle". :)
<nathanhelp> lol I like you.
<BlueEagle> ;)
<phpstar> #wiul
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well, when you mount the ntfs-partition you want to specify that it is -t ntfs-3g and not -t ntfs (the latter only provides read access by default and the write access is broken)
<kao> Hello, Does anyone have any idea why Firefox crashes every time I view a webpage that has Flash content imbedded within?
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: Ok. I'm sorry about my missing comma. The things i've read say that Ubuntu is unable to write to NTFS without some help/tweaking/correct tools. But... Me in my naivety (SP) has done so already and it is working. But..now my WinXP is having some weird behaviour. Could I have damaged the WinXP by allowing the ubuntu to write to the Thunderprofile?
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: That depends on the nature of said "weird behaviour".
<Out_Cold> kao, get flashblock from the repos.. that solved my problem
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: What you may see is windows scanning the drive when you boot. But other than that the drivers should not affect the data on the drive.
<nathanhelp> Network drivers just stopped. Cant System Restore...Other littler thigns that dont stop the XP from working, just annoying.
<kao> Out_Cold: Does this do exactly what the name implys and just blocks all flash content?
<kao> Out_Cold: If So, This is not what I want.
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well, that doesn't sound like data corruption. Just coincidences.
<Out_Cold> it will block it until you click on the flash object..
<Out_Cold> kao, it works well with the crashing problem and allows faster loading
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Also, someone mentioned some ntfs configuration tools. You might want to ask redvamp128 about it.
<kao> Out_Cold: Ok, I will try that. Thank you
<Out_Cold> then if you want the flash, you just click..
<redvamp128> nathan in the repository there is ntfsconfiguration tool
<phirestalker> does anyone know of a way to list the currently installed programs by date last used?
<nathanhelp> BlueEagle: Ok fair enough. I'm aware that the computer needs to be on for any of the three HD's to access the TB profile. That's not really a prob, but im looking for ideas on how to set this up. Thanks redvamp128.
<EcheloCross> "I fixed my login problem; I had some old versions of libz in /usr/local/lib" (c) Munchkinguy
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  there is also a ntfs configuration tool which helps mount and unmount NTFS correctly
<nathanhelp> Wow. busy today :)
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well, what I would do is to get an old laptop and set it up as an IMAP-server. But that's not what you were asking for. :)
<nathanhelp> My email is Pop3 how would i configure it to IMAP? call my ISP/email provider?
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  it is labeled ntfs-config and is located under the ntfs-3g
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: Well you would have the old laptop fetch it from your isp and provide the imap to your local machines.
<nathanhelp> redvamp128: symantic will do?
<redvamp128> yes it is there
<redvamp128> Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices
<redvamp128> This program allow you to easily configure all of your NTFS devices
<redvamp128> to allow write support via a friendly gui.
<redvamp128> For that use, it will configure them to use the open source ntfs-3g
<redvamp128> driver. You'll also be able to easily disable this feature.
<FloodBot1> redvamp128: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redvamp128> Sorry baout the flood
<nathanhelp> how stable is NTFS write nowdays?
<redvamp128> Well some say it can write to NTFS for win2k and Xp just fine but sometimes it breaks when writing to Vista or Win7
<kao> Out_Cold: Still displays flash content without me clicking on any sort of button, also still crashing =/
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: I had datacorruption when copying a large file (>2G) FROM an ntfs-partition to an ext3 partition using the fuse driver. But that's about a year ago.
<Out_Cold> kao, it's installed?
<nathanhelp> Vista and Win7 are irrelevant to my situation, so i will log that for when I need it. :)
<kao> Out_Cold:yes
<Out_Cold> then make sure it's enabled in the plug-ins in the browser it's self
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  it is more or less to give the ability to copy from NTFS over to Native but still has the possiblilty of data corruption
<Gnea> phirestalker: something like this?  find /var/lib/dpkg/info/ -ls | awk '{print $8" " $9" "$10" "$11}' | sed -e 's/\/var\/lib\/dpkg\/info\///g' | sort
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: What I would really recomend is to not store the data on an ntfs-partition if it's irreplacable.
<nathanhelp> redvamp128, BlueEagle: data corruption. Would that include drivers for XP?
<KemrinH> I LOST THE GAME (ILOSTTHEGAME.ORG) ~~ I'm Sorry >_<
<Trenter> Question:  My windows partition is gone from the grub boot loader and im freaking out, how do I get my windows partition back in the grub menu??
<Gnea> !ot | KemrinH
<ubottu> KemrinH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * nathanhelp ignores KemrinH
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  is more or less for large files
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  the better work-around is having a fat32 partition for the fileshare between the two
<BlueEagle> nathanhelp: There are stable ext2-drivers for windows availible which I find more trustworthy as ext2 and 3 are open standards while any attempt at writing an ntfs-driver will involve some gueswork.
<SpaceAceX> Any got a ga-e7aum-ds2h mobo (9400mGPU) , ubuntu 8.04 with working nvidia 180+ drivers?
<nomasteryoda> nathanhelp, i've done just that with a fat32 partition between ubuntu and xp
<nathanhelp> redvamp128, BlueEagle, How would i go about creating a Fat32 partition from this machine (single boot Ubuntu)
<nomasteryoda> made it very easy to put Firefox and thunderbird in that part then they were shared
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  I would check the following page for more details -- http://www.ntfs-3g.org
<ruckerz> I have an ATI X300SE video card, with compiz/fglrx enabled, totem doesn't display any video?
<Out_Cold> kao, if enabling it still doesn't work, try restarting firefox
<nathanhelp> thanks redvamp128
<Wips> I'm having a really hard time getting some nvidia drivers for my laptop with xubuntu 8.10.. I've tried several things but nothing works so  I'm stuck with the awful resolution
<kao> Out_Cold:I have cycled enabling/disabling it 4 times and restarted firefox 6 times
<nomasteryoda> nathanhelp, you should boot the live cd and use the partition tool (gparted) to resize and make what you need.
<Trenter> Wips:  take a look at envyng
<phirestalker> Gnea, is that the install date or the last accessed or executed date?
<Out_Cold> hmm... then i'm at a loss mate.. what works on one doesn't always work on the rest..
<nathanhelp> nomasteryoda: Could i do that without the Livecd?
<Trenter> Question:  I lost my windows paritition from my grub boot loader, can anyone help me?
<rww> !envyng | Wips
<ubottu> Wips: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<popcornPanic> can i use an Apple usb mouse in ubuntu?
<rww> popcornPanic: yes
<rdw200169> popcornPanic, yes, i have; even got it working Bluetooth
<Wips> Trenter: I tried it but I just ended up with a stupid error "/usr/share/envy: No such file or directory"
<popcornPanic> thanks :D
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  that ntfs-config is a better way to enable and disable write to ntfs
<kao> Hello, Does anyone have any idea why Firefox crashes every time I view a webpage that has Flash content imbedded within?
<Gnea> phirestalker: install date - afaik, there is no 'last accessed' database - takes up too many resources
<popcornPanic>  rdw200169: i'm cheap i'll go with usb
<WebcamWonder> kao: Flash is unstable
<rdw200169> popcornPanic, then it should work automatically
<phirestalker> Gnea, oh so THAT's why windows is so slow :P lol
<WebcamWonder> kao: Correction, flash was* unstable. It is much better with 10.0
<Gnea> phirestalker: it's one of the reasons ;)
<kao> WbcamWonder:I have never had this problem when I used to use Dapper Drake.
<Gun_Smoke> !grub > Trenter
<ubottu> Trenter, please see my private message
<nathanhelp> I redvamp128, I can't see ntfsconfig or ntfs-3g in the synaptic package manager...
<nomasteryoda> nathanhelp, the issue is your root (/) contains the files you are using... and gparted won't let you resize that partition without it running from another partition ... aka ram or a live cd
<Trenter> I've read that Gun_Smoke, it dont help me
<redvamp128> nathan -- enable restricted
<kao> WebcamWonder: Do you have any idea of how I can fix this?
<WebcamWonder> kao: What are you running right now?
<JesperHansen> How would I investigate this: I have the Ultra Low Voltage Intel Pentium M processor 900 MHz, and its speedstepping 600, 800 and 900 MHz. Only problem is. It doesn't speedstep. The code is in arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.c
<kao> WebcamWonder:Hardy Heron
<WebcamWonder> !flash | kao
<ubottu> kao: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Trenter> I have absolutly no idea what partition it is, I just wanna restore my old grub boot menu!
<redvamp128> nathan -- in the search type ntfs
<WebcamWonder> kao: I doubt those would be helpful to you
<nathanhelp> redvamp128: Done that.
<Gun_Smoke> Trenter, well that's isn't going to help much..
<nathanhelp> redvamp128: ntfsprogs?
<boushley_> connect freenode
<EcheloCross> "BlueEagle, so users need to be in the same group as a file to access the file?" (c) mrpinky
<JohnWittle> how do I change what desktop manager my system boots up? It is using slim right now, I want it to go back to gdm.
<Trenter> How do I find it?  Isnt there a partition manager that can tell me where it is?
<WebcamWonder> kao: Flash 10.0 is much stable as compared to 9.0, and hence doesn't crash at all. I haven't had a crash in months
<boushley_> \connect freenode
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  8.10 or 8.04.2?
<Gun_Smoke> Trenter, positive it's there still?  Possible reformatted?
<Wips> rww: I tried envyng, but it just gave me a stupid error: "/usr/bin/envyng: line 6: cd: /usr/share/envy: No such file or directory"
<kao> WebcamWonder:I already have flash installed and it seems to only cause problems with more advanced Flash applications
<nathanhelp> 8.10
<kao> WebcamWonder:How do I know which version I have installed currently?
<Trenter> It didn't, I updated the freaking linux kernel and it removed my windows partition from the grub boot menu
<Trenter> I didn't ask it to
<WebcamWonder> kao: Any flash movie, right click and it should show, About Flash Player 7/8/9/10
<Wips> rww: And according to envyng's homepage there's supposed an interface-versjon somewhere in the menu, but I can't find it
<Trenter> I updated my ubuntu 8.10 system and its gone
<mrpinky> noooooo! i added a line to /etc/sudoers and now i need to remove it, but i get "Sorry, user nbingham is not allowed to execute '/usr/sbin/visudo' as root on nbingham.".... any help? :)
<jrib> mrpinky: reboot and select "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<kao> WebcamWonder:Firefox Reports FlashPlayer 9
<mrpinky> jrib, okay i go try that now, thanks
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- ntfs <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ntfs&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=intrepid&amp;section=all>
<Trenter> Gun_Smoke I need a partition manager to look at my drive, but i know of none in ubuntu, i need my windows partition back
<Takmadeus> Greetings!
<wobbly> how I get online with kppp in kubuntu
<Takmadeus> Please, please I have a most compromising problem
<Takmadeus> installed yesterday's updates but, but...
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  and for the ntfs-config -- Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- ntfs-config <http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ntfs-config&amp;searchon=names&amp;suite=intrepid&amp;section=all>
<Meshezabeel> I have a file under /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ called tcp_window_scaling , but when I do a "locate tcp_window_scaling" it doesn't find the file, any ideas why?
<zhengjunmeng> ??
<Takmadeus> I did a shutdown instead of rebot
<kao> WebcamWonder:trying to sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree returns Already Newest Version
<Gun_Smoke> Trenter, df -T will tell you what partition your windows install is on.  And then you'll need to read about grub and let it know about it.
<Takmadeus> and now I only get a crc error system halt error
<nathanhelp> redvamp128: What is FUSE?
<zhengjunmeng> ??
<WebcamWonder> kao: Flash 10 hasn't been included in the hardy updates, nor it is in the backports from what I can see
<thief`> Trenter, are you saying it deleted your winders partition? or you just can't boot to winders now?
<redvamp128> !fuse | nathanhelp:
<ubottu> nathanhelp:: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<NotSure> what distro to put on my 2nd partition.. I have kubuntu and xp  looking for the difference between kde 4.1 and the new   Is it worth upgrading
<WebcamWonder> kao: You would need to manually install 10, which is again not supported on this channel
<_2> can someone explain why permission on a users home dir would affect whether ssh public keys work or dont work?
<nathanhelp> >.<
<Takmadeus> oh, what to do with this crc error - system halt error?
<kao> WebcamWonder:Thank you for pointing me in the direction of Flash X. I will google for instructions :P
<laughyn1nj4> any thoughts out there on partitioning a laptop's hd for dual boot?  i can't get grub installed and so i'm starting over ... should i partition BEFORE installing anything?  if so, how?
<LeeM1> hey guys.. new ubuntu user.. I am trying to install Java but synaptic is taking a reallllllllllllly long time
<WebcamWonder> kao: There are tons and tons of pages with their own custom home-brew script to do that :). Best of luck :P
<Out_Cold> _2 if someone wants to access your comp using a key that is 'owned' by you, the computer won't allow them to access the file
<_2> laughyn1nj4 why can't you get grub installed ?
<kao> WebcamWoner: Thank you again :)
<Takmadeus> Oh my God..... crc error - system halt!
<_2> laughyn1nj4 and have you tried grub2 ?
<nathanhelp> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<NotSure> Is it worth upgrading to...   Is the taskbar fully configurable?  I dont like the 4.1 kde taskbar. I cant move things where I want them.. Can I in 4.2?
<laughyn1nj4> i follow the instructions on ubuntu's site, but i get errors and can't continue on to the next step because of said errors
<_2> Out_Cold i didn't say $HOME/.ssh or $HOME/.ssh/*  just plain $HOME   which doesn't make sense to me.
<Takmadeus> halp!
<NotSure> Is anyone using Kubuntu 4.2 here?
<WebcamWonder> NotSure: #kubuntu
<Barridus> hi all, i notice there is a kernel update.  that's not something i shoult just do all willy-nilly is it?  what should i check/read up on before deciding if i want it?
<LeeM1> any ideas why my java download in synaptic is taking so long?
<qtwre> Hello all, I have an interesting problem.  When I boot, the ubuntu splash shows and once the bar reaches the end, it goes to a command line login screen.  after typing 'startx' it tell me my filesystem is read-only
<zumz> LeeM1: java is big, 50- megs at least
<WebcamWonder> Barridus: Unless you have drivers compiled yourself, or something done yourself that makes your programs dependent on the current kernel, it is very rarely the case that a kernel upgrade breaks anything
<nathanhelp> I'm scared. The Ubuntu site says to Sudo fdisk -1. But fdisk is a formatter!
<LeeM1> but an hour and a half on dsl?
<Meshezabeel> Meshezabeel: the reason you can't find your file with the "locate" command is because /etc/updatedb.conf is 'pruning' some of your files. Edit this file and it will work the way you want.
<milos_> LeeM1, java is huge and your connection is slow
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: sudo fdisk -l, just lists all the partitions
<macman> guys .. i want to do a md5 checksum on an iso .. how do i do this ?
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: So why does it need sudo?
<thief`> Trenter,  grub is easy to fix... if that's all you need to do.
<WebcamWonder> macman: md5sum /path/to/file
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: It needs the sudo permissions to read the partition table off the harddisk
<laughyn1nj4> macman ... i think it's md5sum /path/to/iso.iso
<webterror> i want to try for ubuntu install like Gentoo Compile.
<Barridus> WebcamWonder,  hmm, good point.  i think i'm using wifi drivers (madwifi or something) that i compiled
<EcheloCross> "BlueEagle, ah depends on the permissions :) i get it" (c) mrpinky
<Gun_Smoke> webterror, why?  just use gentoo then
<webterror> howto work in ubuntu?
<mrpinky> hey, i was mucking around with "/etc/sudoers" and now every time i try to sudo i get "nbingham is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."... how to get it back :)
<Barridus> can a kernel update be undone?  or is it a total pain in the rear?
<laughyn1nj4> mrpinky ... un-toy your sudoers file
<bruwstout> lkj
<mrpinky> laughyn1nj4, i added one line at the end, then removed the same line so it should be un-toyed. however i removed the line using nano not visudo.. should that affect it?
<WebcamWonder> Barridus: Your current kernel is untouched (for the most part). You can actually choose to go back to a previous kernel from grub. But I would advice to do some reading on kernel modules, and upgrade before doing so
<Gun_Smoke> mrpinky, man sudoers
<qtwre> can anyone think of why my filesystem is suddenly read-only, causing ubuntu to fail to boot?
<Steven_M> hi all
<webterror> no~ i don't like install from ubuntu install CD
<laughyn1nj4> hmm .. not sure if su or sudo had a daemon or not ... if so restarting may help
<enao1290> is there a command similar to ls -l that lists file sizes?
<laughyn1nj4> ls -h
<WebcamWonder> enao1290: ls -s :)
<nathanhelp> What about ubuntu writing to Fat32? is that stable as well?
<mrpinky> Gun_Smoke, okay :)
<Barridus> WebcamWonder, solid advice.  i have no idea where to start.  this is my first (potential) kernel update since i installed and caught up to the updates
<laughyn1nj4> any thoughts our there on partitioning for dual boot?
<_2> laughyn1nj4 ah, fairly new to linux are you?   anyway to answer your origenal question.   i would suggest giving M$ the first primary partition, and size adaquite space for the os and any needed data ntfs. then give linux the next, whether primary or extended doesn't matter, with enough space for the system and a little slack (7g maybe) ext3, then the next partition for your user data and configs (mountpoint = /home) ext3, and maybe
<WebcamWonder> Barridus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<WebcamWonder> Barridus: To be fair, I have to recompile my nVidia drivers on every kernel upgrade. And during the recompiling process, my X (gui) cannot start because the kernel modules are built against an old one :)
<Steven_M> everytime I try to apt-get update I get this result. http://pastebin.com/d148bd853
<laughyn1nj4> yea the whole mounting of partitions thing is a bit mysterious for me.  why would one mmount an entire partition to the /home dir anyway?
<nathanhelp> >.< why does moving to Ubuntu require me to become a programmer? i dont understand half the things I read.
<LeeM1> it's fun learning :D this is my 3rd hour on ubuntu lol
<Out_Cold> if i am required to add a <output file> to a command, how do i make it just apear as STDOUT?
<laughyn1nj4> natanhelp: i'm a programmer and i'm getting somewhere with linux...but not very fast.  :-D
<_2> nathanhelp why does installing M$ windows require you to accept the EULA you don't understand those things either
<LeeM1> still kinda ticked that my downloads are so slow in syntapic tho
<milos_> nathanhelp, for example
<nathanhelp> laughyn1nj4: I'm not a programmer and I am getting a headache. _2 Who reads teh EULA?
<rodolfo> hey! does anybodu here uses avant-windw-navigator?
<thief`> laughyn1nj4, it is a good idea to mount /home to a diff partition - though yo udont have to.
<milos_> nathanhelp, i'm programer :)
<bruwstout> nathanhelp and laughynj4:  It will grow on you
<therootest> hello. Can someone help me install the compiz cube in kubuntu 8.0.4?
<nathanhelp> I hope so.
<bruwstout> and allow you to be more in tune with the OS
<thief`> nathanhelp, i know what you mean, but it's a learning process... keep at it.
<laughyn1nj4> bruwstout ... it's growing !
<rodolfo> i can't kill the gnome-panel is there any option in AWN that does the job?
<_2> nathanhelp if you don't then you are a liar  because clicking the "i accept" button says you did read and understand and accept it.
<laughyn1nj4> why is mounting a seprate partition to /home such a great idea?
<LeeM1> i work for a small it company.. learning some linux for my role.. that and my xp crapped out and I didn't want to deal with it any more
<thief`> i've spent three hours now trying to install vmware... - my kernel is a bitch.
<WebcamWonder> laughyn1nj4: Keeps your data safe/intact over OS re-installs
<orbstra> hey can ubuntu mount osx formated partitions
<laughyn1nj4> it's the WHY i'm after, i've heard enough of the WHAT
<bruwstout> I'm in the same boat ... almost need my engineering background to keep up
<MethinX> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nathanhelp> _2 yup. I'm a lier. Actually I'm not. I read that im not allowed to revers engineer it then my eyes glazed over.
<_2> laughyn1nj4 because you can reinstall without loosing data
<thief`> rodolfo, there is a cmd to kill the gnome panels
<On0bi_> does ubuntu work on laptops?
<WebcamWonder> On0bi_: Yes
<thief`> laughyn1nj4, it's mainly to keep it apart, it's from the old days really... it's not need if yo have a huge HD
<laughyn1nj4> this assumes that all data is under /home.
<hobo> Quick question: Has anyone tried or knows how to get emerald working a virtual machine?
<rodolfo> and what is this command?
<bruwstout> ubuntu works great on laptops
<On0bi_> WebcamWonder: well? or is it unstable?
<thief`> laughyn1nj4, it's from when you might have had home on one hd and the other sys files on a diff hd.
<_2> laughyn1nj4 most of it will be
<laughyn1nj4> some of my data (multimedia actually) is in my samba shares which are not under home
<nathanhelp> _2 I would say that 99% of MS users are liars according to your statement :D
<laughyn1nj4> actuall MOST of the data is in the samba shares
<thief`> orbstra, yes, it can read osx.
<_2> nathanhelp i agree
<RedSox> is there anybody here who can give some step-by-step tips to install compiz cube?
<Barridus> WebcamWonder, i have an intel graphics board.  and to be honest, i have no idea how the drivers work.  they just did on install.  nothing is listed in "hardware drivers", but opengl works
<WebcamWonder> On0bi_: Working well for many many people. Although there are specific models where hibernate and all power features don't work, so you should google your model number to see how much it is supported
<_2> nathanhelp i was an M$ user until i actually read an EULA
<laughyn1nj4> so perhaps my samba shares should be on a separate partition.  NOW i get it ! ;-)
<mrpinky> hey, i executed "usermod -G admin nbingham" to add myself to the "admin" group, but 1) it seems to have removed all my other groups, and 2) after i reboot it reverted my membership to what it was before i executed the command :( any tips?
<RedSox> is there anybody here who can give some step-by-step tips to install compiz cube?
<thief`> laughyn1nj4, all your 'my docs' is under /home
<bruwstout> install compizconfig-setting-manager
<bruwstout> then open and go into options
<RedSox> bruwstout was that for me?
<_2> laughyn1nj4 so you asked for suggestions, i gave you one.
<thief`> and if in nautilus, you hit ctrl-h you'll see hidden files. it's rally just like yer my docs in winders
<orbstra> so if I connect my osx formated external HD to my ubuntu server... can I access it with the regular mount command?? I am connecting to my server wtih CLI through ssh
<rodolfo> thief` and what is this command?
<Barridus> WebcamWonder, i did work with a nvidia board previously, and my experiences then matched yours
<WebcamWonder> Barridus: Intel drivers are nice, they work. They aren't a proprietary blob like nVidia. You won't loose them over kernel upgrades :)
<redvamp128> RedSox:  try this site Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<suci_ANA_riskian> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bruwstout> yes
<LeeM1> i've beel looking.. can you turn on and off showing when people log in and out?
<laughyn1nj4> _2 .. much appreciated.!
<redvamp128> RedSox:  That site at the bottom has a link to a guide on how to configure the cube and how to work compiz
<nathanhelp> redvamp128, BlueEagle, Whats the difference between Using Samba, and ntfs-3g? Can I not just use Samba to access the shared folders on Windows? or am I mis-connecting things?
<lstarnes> LeeM1: some clients can do that
<thief`> orbstra, taht i don't know. but i know it can read osx format. or you can  get a fs that can easily.
<RedSox> redvamp128 thnx a lot brother
<LeeM1> im using pidgin
<lstarnes> LeeM1: as far as I know, pidgin can't
<Giraffe> hey, i'm trying to get wireless working on a laptop with an ar242x atheros chipset...networkmanager doesn't let me connect (the connect button is greyed out) and wicd just won't connect.  what gives?
<LeeM1> rawr :(
<orbstra> thief` : fs?
<thief`> filesystem
<WebcamWonder> LeeM1: I think there was a plugin to do that, but I don't remember. #pidgin would be a better source
<nathanhelp> LeeM1: You can in WinXP pidgin. but im not sure where in Ubuntu
<thief`> like one called ntfs-g that reads windows.
<thief`> there'd be one for mac - if it's needed.
<orbstra> oh i got ya thief`
<orbstra> thnx bud
<redvamp128> RedSox:  It is almost at the middle of the page about configure compiz-- but a good guide as well as some good links --
<thief`> i've been using linux since november - and look at what i know now?
<RedSox> ok redvamp128 tysm
<thief`> haha
<thief`> see, you can learn.
<thief`> a lot of reading - that's what's needed.
<Gustavo_G_> I need to install the lzo2 development library. Any suggestions?
<thief`> and time.
<laughyn1nj4> so if i want to backup an entire partition (using tar) and it's mounted at /samba, do i just backup the /samba or is there a better way to do it?
<nathanhelp> thief`: Thats my problem. I have 3 kids, a preggy wife, and a two storey house to look after. I dont have a lot of time :D
<redvamp128> nathanhelp:  I am not sure if samba will default let you write to ntfs-- but does not hurt to have both installed
<_2> so does anyone know why ssh would check permission of $HOME before deciding whether or not to use public keys form $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys  ?
<MethinX>  what i need to do is replace a windows domain controller with a ubuntu comp, will samba have this ability?
<thief`> nathanhelp, i found, if i just ran progs like firefox and open office... and didn't really do much, i had  NO probs, but when you try to do things - like change thins, that's wherr eyou gottaa learn how.
<jrib> _2: don't you think that makes sense?
<tomodachi> MethinX: what kind of window domain controller?
<Steven_M> everytime I try to apt-get update I get this result. http://pastebin.com/d148bd853
<tomodachi> nt, 2k ,r 2k3
<_2> jrib no not at all
<MethinX> windows server 2003
<_2> why should it /
<_2> ?
<thief`> MethinX, huge corps. use linux for that. so yes. but i don't know how.
<tomodachi> MethinX: i think i depends on what features you use in your win2k3 domain controller
<tomodachi> im not really skilled in the subject
<tomodachi> but last time i checked samba server could replace a nt4 domain controller
<tomodachi> but that was some time ago
<nomasteryoda> tomodachi, that is true
<BigDaddy-LA> HilBilly
<_2> jrib if the user owns the ~/.ssh  and it's accessable only by the user than what does the permission on ~ have to do with anything ?
<nomasteryoda> jsut not the active directory server
<thief`> Steven_M, your keys are bad.
<thief`> del them.
<MethinX> ok thanks
<laughyn1nj4> ahem rm them
<thief`> or use synaptic, there is options in there to screw with the keys.
<thief`> type sudo synaptic
<bruwstout> wouldnt it be rm -rf
<WebcamWonder> thief`: gksu for graphical please :)
<kindofabuzz> how do i make a sym link to folders in a folder but not the main folder?
<thief`> what really does that do? i've done both...
<thief`> heh
<_2> jrib or said another way, it makes about as much sense to me as it checking the perms on  / would.
<WebcamWonder> !gksu | thief`
<ubottu> thief`: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Brohana> How would I disable having to have permission to write a file?
<thief`> hmmm
<laughyn1nj4> Brohana:use windows
<Out_Cold> Brohana, change the permissions to 777
<thief`> 777 is full control.
<Brohana> Alright
<thief`> 555 is read and execute isn't it?
<Steven_M> thief`: what would cause that, I didn't do anything to them?
<thief`> chmod 555 filename?
<Gustavo_G_> I am trying to install the lzo2 development library but am not sure how to proceed. Any suggestions?
<Steven_M> thief`: yes it is
<thief`> WebcamWonder, when i do that, i get this every time... i do'nt think it's a problem really, but what do you tink?
<thief`> (gedit:7025): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory scalable/animations/small/22x22 of theme default.kde4 has no size field
<mrpinky> hi, i accidentally removed my "admin" group membership, so i booted into recovery mode and root console, then i used "adduser nbingham admin" to get my admin back, and i check that it is correcly applied with "id nbingham". but when i restart, i have different group memberships (not including admin). any clues? :(
<Out_Cold> thief`, read up about on permission numbers... keep yourself as a 6 or 7 and change the rest to 5,6 or 7
<Taladan> hey, looking for suggestions for FOSS web-based business managment software...something that can do Point of Sale, work orders, accounts receivable/payable, general ledger, etc.
<rodolfo> thief` could you tell me what command makes gnome-panel disappear please?
<thief`> yeah, i know what ya mean Out_Cold
<tomodachi> hmm Taladan maybe salesforce.com is something?
<WebcamWonder> thief`: That is just a theme icon mismatch. It is fine
<mrpinky> Taladan, webERP (small and nice) or Compiere (bloated)
<thief`> i don't really screw with perms. just for me  trusty pr0n dir.
<thief`> haha
<tomodachi> havent looked on crm systems for quite some time ..
 * Taladan looks
<thief`> yeah, thought so... dumb error ( i have an eee so my fonts / icons are tiny)
<try2free> my local systems can't access the Internet after shorewall clear. and restart. how to fix that? before that everything ok.
<Taladan> I've looked at nolapro a bit, and it's nice, but I want to 'shop around' as it were
<laughyn1nj4> that's one dir i keep private 700, thief
<thief`> hahah
<thief`> yep.
<Out_Cold> thief`, i have had servers and ssh boxes that i've needed to change several permissions.. it's really a good thing to learn if anyone other than yourself has access to your comp
<mrpinky> cmon i don't want to reinstall ubuntu just because i can't get my admin membership back :( please help me :)
<bruwstout> that is the folder i encrypt
<thief`> Out_Cold, thing with me (for now at least) is - i'm theonly one even close to my pruter that has  a clue about linux.
<WebcamWonder> TrueCrypt with triple cascading cipher FTW!
<thief`> Out_Cold,  my /pr0n is hidden as well. just in case lil nephew comes along and finds nautilus... hahah
<therootest> I have installed the compiz but the cube wont work. Can someone please help me?
<Taladan> mrpinky: you deleted admin group?
<Natali> hi
<tomodachi> therootest: how does it not work?
<Taladan> our just removed user from membership?
<TheFunkbomb> Where are the default GDMs (log in screens) stored?
<thief`> mrpinky, why do you think you lost admin?
<Out_Cold> yea like i said, one user, who cares..
<zumz> mrpinky: live cd and edit it?
<nathanhelp> ok Basic question. Lets say (for real example that i can learn off) I dont have ntfs-3g in my synaptic list. I have the website however and I want to install the ntfs-3g drivers. Whats the difference between Source and Binary? (both sound the same to me).
<tomodachi> therootest: have you installed compizconfig settings manager?
<tomodachi> therootest:  your need to enable the cube there
<thief`> i'd think losing root would be hard to do.
<therootest> tomodachi: i have everything installed from adept. Then i open CCSM and choose the cube and the rotating cube effects.
<ghostdog21> hi@all
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: You would have to compile the entire driver yourself. Compiling is a pain, and most of the time dependency hell
<mrpinky> thief` because when i do "id" it doesn't include admin :(
<therootest> tomodachi: and then it just doesnt do anything!
<macman> .. guys i tried to do a md5sum on a iso and it said : No such file or directory .. any ideas ?
<Spreadsheet> ghostdog21: this is one of the most active channels in all of irc
<tomodachi> there are several cube plugins maybe youre using the wrong one? or you dont have any keys assigned to the action
<ghostdog21> sorry, but i've a problem anyone time 4 helping me?!
<mrpinky> zumz, but edit what...? i checked my /etc/group and "admin:x:115:nbingham" is in there :( it just doesn't appear when i "id" myself :(
<Taladan> mrpinky: go into recovery and edit /etc/group
<Spreadsheet> macman: maybe put the right path to the file? ;)
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: What does that mean? what is compiling? Please explain as clearly as you can, I'm trying to learn but theres a lot to take in.
<_2>  octal permission structure   each three digit base two  number is represented as   rwx = 111_2 = 7_8   and the three digit (actually four digit) octal permission is  (special)(owner)(group)(world)  normally the first digit is not mentioned = 0      0755   normal dir perms default   0644  normal file perms default for data   0755 normal file perms default for executables
<macman> i was in teh same directory Spreadsheet
<laughyn1nj4> macman: do you have md5sum installed?  md5sum --version
<Spreadsheet> what is the name of the ISO
<macman> yes
<Taladan> mrpinky: add your username after admin:x:<number>:<user>
<zumz> well wasnt it sudoers file you edited before?
<Taladan> hm
<laughyn1nj4> then try again...you proly typed thge path wrong
<macman> laughyn1nj4 its version 3
<draeday_> hey everytime i'm playing music with listen it freezes and i dont know y
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: Sure. The source, is the source code itself (what developers write). It is then compiled (machine code - something computers can read/understand) into a binary
<TheEdge_> i am using Mplayer  put when ever i play a dvd i can't use ctrl+m  nothing happens.. also when I click a menu button in the picture nothing happens
<TheFunkbomb> Where are the default GDMs stored?
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: Binaries are highly platform dependent (so, a binary for a 32bit OS will mostof the time not work with 64 bit OS)
<tomodachi> TheEdge_: what is ctrl m supposed to do?
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder:  so a binary file are the ones i want to download?
<orbstra> hey how do I unmount the USB drive i just mounted in ubuntu linux thruogh CLI
<macman> no good
<mrpinky> Taladan, my username is already there "admin:x:115:nbingham" :( but after i tried to add myself to a group with usermod, "id" no longer shows membership to any groups except the one i tried to add, i lost "admin" group as far as "id" is concerned :( but still have it as far as "/etc/group" is concerned
<tomodachi> orbstra: sudo umount /medaia/nameofyourdevice
<thief`> mrpinky, what  does it say your uid is?
<nathanhelp> binary for the Ubuntu x86 platform?
<Spreadsheet> macman: $ ls
<_2> TheFunkbomb /etc/gdm/
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: In order to solve the pain that is caused by compiling (trust me it is a pain if things don't work out properly), Ubuntu gives many many softwares as binaries tailored to your OS
<mrpinky> thief`, "id" says uid=1000
<TheFunkbomb> _2, that makes sense
<TheEdge_> tomodachi: it should send you to the DVD menu
<supernoob> the other day a friend put some  music on my MP3 player, but he put it in random folders accidentally. How can I compare the difference in folders on my mp3 player with my main laptop music folder?
<thief`> mrpinky,  i'm no expert but i believe 1000 is root
<tomodachi> TheEdge_: open it in terminal
<therootest> tomodachi: i have the plugins thing installed from the adept manager. It cant be the wrong cube. And the hotkeys are OK. I think the problem is that compiz is not my default windows manager and i dont know how to make it default.
<thief`> my uid is 1000
<TheFunkbomb> awesome name by the way.  It's really you
<tomodachi> and see what the std out logging says
<thief`> mrpinky, i believe 1000 is the first user created at install.
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: Yes, but it is much more preffered that you get the packages from Ubuntu repositories since they have been tested by many many peopl
<lstarnes> thief`: root is either 0
<_2> thief` uid = 0  is superuser
<lstarnes> er, without the either
<mrpinky> thief`, that would make sense, i only have one account, which i created at install.
<TheEdge_> tomodachi: Mplayer ??
<tomodachi> TheEdge_: yes
<thief`> mrpinky, ok, then type sudo id
<tomodachi> open a terminal
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: Ok. I have no ntfs-3g in my accessible list. Restricted is enabled. what else can i do to access them?
<Taladan> mrpinky: I'm not sure then dude...afaik that's the file that determines group membership
<tomodachi> then open gmplayer from there
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: What version of ubuntu are you runnning?
<TheEdge_> tomodachi: who do i do that.. only been using Linux/ubuntu for 2 days now
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: 8.10
<_2> thief` uid = 1000 ~ ?   is the normal user range, as specified in some config in /etc
<mrpinky> thief`, "sudo id" tells me "nbingham is not in the sudoers file", which also makes sense, because i don't seem to have "admin" group membership
<supernoob> need some help
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: Gnome.
<supernoob> i think i need a synchronizing program or something
<supernoob> the other day a friend put some  music on my MP3 player, but he put it in random folders accidentally. How can I compare the difference in folders on my mp3 player with my main laptop music folder?
<tomodachi> TheEdge_:  applications -accessories - terminal
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: You should have ntfs-3g :S
<thief`> mrpinky, hmm, i see what you mean now.
<tomodachi> TheEdge_:  locate gmplayer with
<WebcamWonder> !info ntfs-3g
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: I know i should have them but i dont. Or am looking in the wrong place.
<tomodachi> whereis gmplayer
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2506-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<tomodachi> then type the path
<mrpinky> thief`, i can edit /etc/groups or memberships by restarting into recovery console. but the changes i make don't seem to persist when i restart :(
<tomodachi> mrpinky: are you logged in as root when you do them?
<therootest> tomodachi: the compiz i runned in terminal as root showed:
<therootest> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<therootest> Starting kde-window-decorator
<thief`> tomodachi, he can't get root.
<Taladan> mrpinky: try rebuilding your user account in recovery and add that new account to sudoers?
<TheEdge_> tomodachi: i know  :)   but how do i start mplayer via terminal
<mrpinky> tomodachi, yes i restart in recovery console and choose the "root prompt" option
<thief`> tomodachi, "sudo id" tells me "nbingham is not in the sudoers file"  - he said.
<tomodachi> thief`: ok
<orbstra> what if it says the file is in use that I am trying to eject tomodachi
<tomodachi> well if he starts in recovery he should be root
<nathanhelp> WebcamWonder: I'm going to try closing my synaptic and trying some install from terminal in case they are IN the repo, but not on my list for some reason.
<_2> mrpinky just restart into recovery mode and use the command useradd    man useradd   for details
<tomodachi> orbstra:  then you have something open using it close your apps terminals etc
<thief`> The_Rebel, type totem in the terminal - works great.
<The_Rebel> thanks for the tip thief`
<tomodachi> orbstra: you can se whats using it with lsof in terminal
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install something. I altered the configs and tried to wipe it off my system so I could do a clean install of the package but it doesn't restore configs....
<orbstra> tomodachi : I am doing it thruogh cli
<tomodachi> orbstra: you might have to grep it
<thief`> sorry, that was supposed to be to TheEdge_
<thief`> haha
<mrpinky> _2, i have done that, and it adds, and i see the admin group when i "id" that account, then when i restart that group is gone :(
<orbstra> the folder is /mnt/usb so I am doing lsof | grep usb
<WebcamWonder> nathanhelp: Synaptic and the terminal read one and the same list, there is no difference. I haven't worked with Intrepid, but on hardy, they do show up as an extra package. I presuem they are now directly integrated into the kernel somehow
<InevGlitch> Anybody familiar with the nvidia geforce fx 5600
<orbstra> and a bunch of things are using it tomodachi how do I close them
<tomodachi> orbstra:  you can always do sud umount -l
<TheEdge_> thief:  thanks   :)
<tomodachi> do to a lazy unmount
<tomodachi> to do
<orbstra> what would that do tomodachi
<tomodachi> orbstra: if you cant find them apps kill them
<mrpinky> unless there are other ideas, i will back up my home directory and try to delete/recreate the user account from root console :( back later
<thief`> TheEdge_, i installed vlc, but i don't use it  cause i don't need to cause totem works well ( for movies)
<Taladan> mrpinky: that's what I would do
<Natali> helo
<tomodachi> thief`: totem sucks
<mrpinky> Taladan, okay, thanks :)
<thief`> tomodachi, but it works.
<tomodachi> thief`:  but if youre happy then use it
<tomodachi> :)
<_2> mrpinky </blinks>   should work.   drastic but affective
<Out_Cold> isn't there a sudoers list? apart from /etc/groups?
<thief`> tomodachi, i know what you mean though.
<tomodachi> thief`: unsexy girls also work , but you want sexy ones right?!
<thief`> tomodachi, do you meean the qual of video sucks? or what about it that sucks?
<orbstra> i am trying to kill the process I thnk are associated with the HD but they wont go away even after I kill their suspected pid
<InevGlitch> lol @ tomodachi
<TheEdge_> libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device.  i can see this error in the terminal when try to play dvd
<tomodachi> thief`: support for codecs
<h4x0r> HELLO EVERYONE
<tomodachi> etc
<mrpinky> Out_Cold, there is /etc/sudoers, but my account is not there directly. /etc/sudoers gives the "admin" group sudo access, and my account should be in the "admin" group
<orbstra> is the pid the first 5 digit number from the left when you do lsof | grep usb
<n2diy> A buddy of mine has seen the light, and has agreed to let me install Ubuntu on his box. He want's to dual boot with XP Home Ed. His box is AFU, so I want to do a "bare metal" install on the drive. Are there any guides/Howtos on this?
<orbstra> usb being the folder associated with my mounetd HD
<tomodachi> mrpinky: you should belong to the adm group under /etc/group
<Out_Cold> yea.. i remember doing something in there...
<mrpinky> tomodachi, "adm" or "admin"?
<tomodachi> mrpinky: lemme check
<_2> mrpinky admin
<tomodachi> mrpinky: adm
<_2> iirc adm was the old way  and admin is the new way
<nickrud> tomodachi, admin :)
<Out_Cold> yea adm
<h4x0r> n2diy what i can tell you use ubuntu and the open source apps.  and you will forget about windows
<jrib> tie-breaker: admin
<_2> :)
<tomodachi> _2: im using 8.10 , im in the group adm
<nickrud> jrib, nah, you're just piling on the good side
<jrib> tomodachi: but that's not why you can sudo
<thief`> tomodachi, i play a lot of xvid / divx and they work great...
<_2> tomodachi did you clean install or upgrade ?
<n2diy> h4x0r: I forgot about Windows 7 years ago, this is for my buddy, and the question was, how to do a bare metal install?
<tomodachi> jrib: yes it is
<thief`> tomodachi, do you mean screwy ones like mkv and ogg and crap?
<mrpinky> how do i find out what my ubuntu version is? the about box doesn't appear to have it :(
<jrib> tomodachi: read your /etc/sudoers
<tomodachi> jrib: the adm group is in the sudoers file
<ardchoille> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<InevGlitch> Quick question:, In general, can I expect more hardware to work better with 8.04 than with 8.10 ?
<nickrud> tomodachi, you shouldn't argue with jrib, he actually does development in ubuntu
<_2> tomodachi but did you clean install or upgrade ?
<h4x0r> google it! you will find a nice tutorial
<tomodachi> jrib: its called %admin in the sudoers file, i guess thats a variable or something not the exact name
<tomodachi> _2: clean install
<daniellopes> Hi
<TheEdge_> thief: libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device. is the error i get when i start a dvd
<Natali> hi
<nathanhelp> Winxp cannot access ext3 filesystems correct?
<_2> <tomodachi> jrib: its called %admin in the sudoers file  <<<<  see i told you so
<jrib> tomodachi: it really is admin, that's the name of the group
<tomodachi> nickrud: im not arguing im stating facts
<n2diy> h4x0r: thanks for the pointer.
<h4x0r> if am not wrong even in youtube is a tutorial
<nathanhelp> *without problems.
<thief`> n2diy, there are tons of guides on dual boot.   http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=dual+boot+ubuntu+windows
<nickrud> tomodachi, ok, you can do a test for yourself. Create two users, add one to the adm group the other to the admin. See which can sudo
<Ahadiel> My friend just updated his Intrepid install and now there's no ubuntu kernels in grub. Is there a way to fix this from the livecd?
<Ahadiel> listed in grub*
<_2> tomodachi sudo test command.   sudo echo boo
<tomodachi> _2: u guys probably right
<n2diy> thief`: I don't need a guide on dual boot, I need a guide on bare metal installing.
<thief`> Ahadiel, edit the menu.ls file... it's easy. and it's normal.
<tomodachi> cant bother to check thnx for having the patience to correct me
<h4x0r> does somebody try the new beta from ubuntu?
<Ahadiel> thief`, How is that normal?
<jrib> !jaunty | h4x0r
<thief`> n2diy, ok... what do you mean on bare metal installing? like linux from scratch?
<ubottu> h4x0r: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Out_Cold> haha nickrud good test lol
<thief`> Ahadiel, hah, sorry, i read that wrong.
<thief`> you can edit the grub file though..
<h4x0r> ubottu i was just asking. why i cant ask?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> Out_Cold, I've lost track of the tests like that I've created for myself, before I found irc to waste time on and occasionally get a question answered ;)
<Ahadiel> thief`, Well yeah... but what exactly do I put in it?
<n2diy> thief`: Sorta, start with an infected Win box, wipe the drive, MBR, etc..., and reinstall Win then Ubuntu.
<Out_Cold> yea... i waste more time just chatting in here than i do figuring out my system
<thief`> n2diy, that's what i thought. it's easy (BUT do windows install first) a MUST. (for easiness.)
<h4x0r> knowledge is to share, not to keep it, third rule in the black book
<_2> tomodachi to explain a little more clearly,  if not specified earlier in /etc/sudoers as a "symbol"  then anything appearing as  %blah is a dirrect referance to the group by said name "blah" in my example.
<therootest> i managed to install the compiz fusion cube BUT there are only 2 sides on the cube. How can i make it 4 sided?
<thief`> really, google it, it's everywehere. and it's a lot easier than you think.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to install something. I altered the configs and tried to wipe it off my system so I could do a clean install of the package but it doesn't restore configs.... Any ideas how I can do it?
<Pici> h4x0r: This is not the channel to discuss Jaunty, please join #ubuntu+1 instead.
<nickrud> therootest, right click the desktop switcher, lower right corner and change the number
<TheEdge_> thief: libdvdnav: Can't read name block. Probably not a DVD-ROM device. is the error i get when i start a dvd
<Out_Cold> h4x0r, ubottu is a bot.... it's just responding to the ! commands. as for off topic stuff some ops are pretty anal about it..
<nickrud> therootest, change the number of columns
<h4x0r> pici i dont want to discuss jaunty i was just asking
<h4x0r> thats all
<n2diy> thief`: roger on the Win first, what do I wipe the drive with, gpartd? Will that wipe out the MBR?
<thief`> Ahadiel, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<a_user> no sound on ubuntu 8.04, 2.6.24-23-generic 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<a_user> any thoughts?
<Ahadiel> thief`, I didn't ask how to edit it...
<thief`> n2diy, use the ubuntu live cd to wipe it if you like heheh, anything can.
<user_2> Hi, I'm using VirtualBox, with a Ubuntu Client which has a ROR website. I'd like to be able to access that site from the host. I think I need to setup a port forwarding?? Can someone help me with this?
<thief`> n2diy, death, is death, kill however ye want.
<nickrud> !sound | a_user you can start here
<ubottu> a_user you can start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n2diy> thief`: ok, so gpartd is the tool to use?
<thief`> Ahadiel, msg.
<mrpinky> hey, adding myself to "adm" allows me to use sudo again. yay. however, "id" does not appear to show my true group memberships, it did not change when i added myself to "adm" (or anything else). is it cached somewhere...?
<Ahadiel> thief`, What?
<therootest> nickrud: sorry but i couldnt find how to add columns.
<a_user> ha
<KDB9000> does anyone know if it is possible to change the mirrors in the Ubuntu Mini ISO? I have been trying to install all day today and it is crawling and having problems downloading some of the packages. Even on my Fiber connection (10 MB up and down).
<a_user> sound was turned down
<nickrud> therootest, it's under preferences
<a_user> toshiba laptops and their wheels
<therootest> nickrud: under preferences where?
<nathanhelp> is it safe/secure to have ports 80 and 23 open?
<Ahadiel> Is there a command to regenerate kernel images in /boot as well as menu.lst?
<Steven_M> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<kindofabuzz> you only need 80 open if you're hosting a site or something like that
<_2> nathanhelp of course not.
<thief`> n2diy, Ahadiel maybe both could benefit from this: i had to fix my boot sector once (windows attacked it) - i forget what i did exactly, but i google and read.... use a live ubuntu cd and you can use it to fix grub / booting.
<mrpinky> hmm "usermod -g admin nbingham" doesn't appear to change my GID. after the command, "id" still shows "gid=1000(nbingham)" not "gid=XXXX(admin)"?
<therootest> nickrud: you mean somewhere in the ccsm?
<Ahadiel> thief`, That doesn't really help much.
<Ahadiel> thief`, But thanks.
<thief`> Ahadiel, it might.
<jrib> mrpinky: why do you want to change your gid?
<n2diy> thief`: roger roger
<nickrud> therootest, ok, go this route: compizconfig settings manager, general button, desktop size tab. Change horizontal size
<_2> Ahadiel apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`    ?
<prime> hello everyone
<thief`> n2diy, use gparted to wipe yoru drive and make it in two partitions.
<Delvien> !hello | prime
<ubottu> prime: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mrpinky> jrgp, because it's currently nbingham and i think it should be admin, right?
<Ahadiel> _2, Hrm, that just might work. Thanks!
<thief`> !hello | thief`
<jrib> mrpinky: no, it's as it should be
<ubottu> thief`, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> Ahadiel: why did you delete the images?'
<prime> i am now using linux4one in my acer aspire one
<user_2> Hi, I'm using VirtualBox, with a Ubuntu Client which has a ROR website. I'd like to be able to access that site from the host. I think I need to setup a port forwarding on the ubuntu client?? Can someone help me with this?
<CyBurnett> how do I open a Terminal when I dont have any panels or icons?
<laughyn1nj4> !privatemessage | thief`
<ubottu> thief`: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<n2diy> thief`: ok, what about /swap and /home?
<Delvien> CyBurnett: can you Alt F2?
<Ahadiel> IndyGunFreak, I didn't. I was updating my friend's intrepid box and he claims there's only "memtest" on the grub menu.
<prime> how can I fix my volume with vlc?
<mrpinky> jrib, cool thanks :)
<jrib> mrpinky: you need to log out and log back in for group additions to take place.  Use 'adduser USER GROUP' to add the user USER to the group GROUP by the way
<_2> CyberSix use a console ?
<h4x0r> ubottu > yesterday I was here and i told somebody that you can not run 32 bit in a 64 bit processor, and somebody told me i was wrong. i was not talking about an application that you can do it, do i am right?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> Ahadiel: then if thats the case, i would try using a live CD to reinstall grub, as suggested, something went haywire
<thief`> that bot doesn't like it when i say hello to me.
<thief`> haha
<mrpinky> jrib cool, i accidentally deleted all my group memberships using -G without -a :( do you have a default list of group memberships i can use?
<thief`> n2diy, how big is yer HD?
<Ahadiel> IndyGunFreak, Okay, will do.
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Ahadiel instructions to reinstall grub are here
<ubottu> Ahadiel instructions to reinstall grub are here: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> mrpinky: no, but you can use System -> Administration -> Users and groups
<n2diy> thief`: not sure, but probably 100+ gig
<_2> h4x0r you can install either 32 or 64 bit os into a system that supports 64 bit    you can not install 64 bit os into a system that only supports 32 bit
<therootest> nickrud: sorry, but because my ubuntu is in greek... which is the general button? the one down at the left?
<mrpinky> jrib, great, thanks! :)
<enao1290> Hey guys, quick question; i have a PHP script running on a cron job every 15 minutes
<h4x0r> _2 thank you i know i was right
<foxwoods> hi, does anyone know how to get rid of the grey outlines in firefox?
<prime> bye
<Steven_M> are these iso mirrors or repo mirrors http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?
<enao1290> and for some reason, the output is being put into /var/mail/mail
<enao1290> how do I stop that from happening?
<nickrud> therootest, on my ccsm, it's the one at the top all by itself
<enao1290> i'm a total sysadmin noob
<therootest> nickrud: oh! i found it! i changed to 2 vertical and 2 horizontal but... no cube on my desktop :(
<_2> h4x0r it was not a question of you being right or wrong, it was a question of clear communication.
<nickrud> therootest, change the horizontal to 4, and vertical to 1
<kazekagi> Anyone Know alot about getting Video quality Better on Ubuntu?
<jigp> hello guys is there any web development tools for ubuntu 8.04? (free web developer tools) like for example dreamweaver in windows.
<laughyn1nj4> darn...i keep trying but i still get the grub blues
<thief`> n2diy, make your /home be 30 gigs, your / 10 gigs and leave the rest for xpooh
<laughyn1nj4> i'm just going to re-install...
<therootest> nickrud: omg! it works! but now, how can i make the cube a little smaller so i can see all of it?
<thief`> n2diy, i gotta go... any other Qs real quick?
<h4x0r> i have some computers and one of them have a 64x amd (969) processor and dont accept the 32 bit "i386" on that system
<_2> thief` only 30g for home ???   O.o
<nickrud> therootest, that's the zoom under the cube settings, iirc. Or, hold down the middle button and move the mouse? Been a while since I used the cube
<thief`> _2, who cares, you can change it later, or add another hd.
<Out_Cold> jigp, whats your video card now?
<nickrud> therootest, #compiz-fusion has all the really cool effects
<thief`> n2diy, it's not a big deal  - the sizes right now... you can edit them later.
<h4x0r> intel run perfect i386 and amd run perfet 64 bit i586
<gerber> help with 1710 dell laser printer
<_2> thief` "who cares"   user cares in most cases.
<n2diy> thief`: 10-4 on the Xpooh! :)
<Out_Cold> my 64 bit won't load a 64 OS
<thief`> read a coulpe lines above.
<jigp> Out_Cold  : ATI
<thief`> hahah
<thief`> xpooh
<thief`> makes me laugh.
<foxwoods> kazekagi: what's wrong with your video output?
<FloodBot1> thief`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> Out_Cold  : ATI 512mb and 1gb ram
<laughyn1nj4> anyone install OpenOffice 3.0 on Intrepid?
<Out_Cold> jigp, do you have the proper drivers installed?
<gerber> help with 1710 dell laser printer
<laughyn1nj4> if so...how'd it go?
<thief`> n2diy, seriously, it's easy. i just jumped into it, and did it. no prob. it's easy than you think.
<therootest> nickrud: oh thanks!!!!! do you happen to know how can i make the cube stay a little longer on the desktop so that i can rotate and find the desktop i want?
<gerber> help with 1710 dell laser printer
<foxwoods> again, anyone remember how to get rid of grey outlines in firefox around text boxes and such?
<thief`> they have made linux easy now. (well, kinda) hahah
<h4x0r> laughylnj4 ubuntu intrebit dont accept office 3.0 because is not stable but google it and you will find some tutorial how to install it
<jigp> Out_Cold: yes
<Out_Cold> therootest, try pressing your middle mouse button on the desktop
<gerber> help with 1710 dell laser printer
<laughyn1nj4> say what?  i use OOo on win all the time
<_2> linux has always been "easy". the dificulty has been "having to unlearn M$ in order to learn linux"
<therootest> Out_Cold: im on a laptop without mouse :)
<kazekagi> Foxwoods: Well its a several part problem. I can run the AVI files ok, But the quality is all grainy and lines appear on the picture. Been looking all over on the net, tried several solutions, but none seem too work. Same problem in totem,VLC, kaffein
<Out_Cold> therootest, press both buttons to act as the third button
<h4x0r> you are 100% right
<therootest> Out_Cold: doesnt work
<TheEdge_> could some one look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111537/   and tell what i have to do
<Out_Cold> ctrl + alt + left?
<laughyn1nj4> well yes i am.  anyone ever do any virtualization with Xen?  that sound like a tasty project!
<_VIM_> laughyn1nj4: i think the majority of people in here favor VirtualBox... not xen
<h4x0r> gerber ubutnu use a system to install a printer that goes to a server where will find just the drivers for you printer if you go to system > printing and > new and follow it
<jigp> Out_Cold: what web development tool to use in ubuntu 8.04 desktop? especially php+html.. I use dreamweaver in windows but its trial.
<therootest> thank you guys! :)
<_2> jigp quanta
<Out_Cold> well Kompozer is a WYSIWYG program..
<gaintsura> when I'm working with a bash script, $1 is considered a variable right?
<laughyn1nj4> giantsura: yes
<_VIM_> was Kompozer ever fixed or does it still crash when you use a menu?
<foxwoods> kazekagi: then it's most likely your video card driver
<gaintsura> thanks laughyn1nj4
<Steven_M> where can I found repo mirrors?
<laughyn1nj4> 'twas nothin.
<foxwoods> kazekagi: what video card, and do you know what you are using as your driver?
<Steven_M> *find
<tonyyarusso> _VIM_: I haven't yet packaged the alpha version - theoretically we'll have a final of the new one that I can put in a PPA / backports soon.
<kazekagi> darnit. running a Ati 4870x2 card. installed latest driver from thhe site
<_VIM_> tonyyarusso: you're a Kompozer dev?
<laughyn1nj4> $1 is read from the cmd line ... i don't think you can declare it
<user_2> Hi, I'm using VirtualBox, with a Ubuntu Client which has a ROR website. I'd like to be able to access that site from the host. I think I need to setup a port forwarding on the ubuntu client?? Can someone help me with this?
<tonyyarusso> _VIM_: no, just the packager for Ubuntu.  (I make the .deb, but don't write the code)
<_2> !info ted
<ubottu> Package ted does not exist in intrepid
<syzygy> what is the command to extract a traball again?
<foxwoods> kazekagi: open your xorg.conf, and tell me what it says your driver is right now
<syzygy> *tarball that is
<foxwoods> (i.e. atiglx or something else)
<syzygy> unzip?
<_VIM_> ah ok tonyyarusso thanks for the heads up :)
<_2> pulled for lack of support i gather
<kazekagi> Ok ill just say it, first day using linux:D How do i open in, whats the command:D
<tonyyarusso> syzygy: tar x, then other options if you wish.  for a .tar.gz I usually use tar zxvf
<user_2> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<_2> syzygy tar -xf filename
<macman> question .. say i can't burn an iso .. can i mount the iso and then drag all the contents to the dvd and then burn it ? if so will i be able to boot it ?
<syzygy> cool
<foxwoods> kazekagi: if you're familiar with vim, say vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf (it will warn you it's read only)
<foxwoods> otherwise, just find it graphically
<syzygy> macman: yes
<_VIM_> !remaster | macman (I think this is what you mean?)...
<ubottu> macman (I think this is what you mean?)...: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<_2> macman if you can't burn the iso,  why ?
<_2> !isoburn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isoburn
<_2> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<foxwoods> last try guys: Firefox, ugly grey outlines around fields, radio buttons, submit buttons -> How do I get rid of those?
<_2> macman   ^   ubottu
<_VIM_> foxwoods: have you tried changing Firefox themes?
<user_2> hello?
<randal> hi i was wondering how can i make my partision bigger in linux
<foxwoods> the themes for firefox are fine, in terms of firefox's look
<user_2> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<h4x0r> but you are pretty good ubottu
<sn007ake> How can i change from proprietary drivers to Ubuntu Drivers? ( grafix )
<foxwoods> it's the page rendering -> google's radio buttons have a grey outline around them
<_2> randal gparted maybe
<user_2> ?? portforward.com is an advertisement to a closed source Windows program ??
<laughyn1nj4> domo warigoto misto ubotto
<kazekagi_> f
<_VIM_> foxwoods: Firefox themes can effect the icons is what i was getting to. You might change themes just to see if that's the issue
<macman> _VIM_ this is not what i mean .. what i mean is for some reason im trying to burn a bootable iso but for some reason at boot it is not booting .. can i mount the iso in ubuntu and drag all the conents into a empty dvd and make that dvd bootable from there ?
<foxwoods> _VIM_: I did change to my favourite theme, which fixed the tabs
<randal> _2: whats that
<h4x0r> you can install gparted from you add and removes
<foxwoods> _VIM_: but it doesn't fix text boxes on websites
<foxwoods> or buttons
<user_2> ?? portforward.com is an advertisement to a closed source Windows program ??
<h4x0r> or sudo get-apt install gparted
<_2> randal web search for   gparted live cd
<_VIM_> macman: im not sure maybe k3b can do that
<foxwoods> kazekagi: found /etc/X11/xorg.conf yet?
<kazekagi_> Ok Foxwoods, I think i got it. Shall i paste the entire thing in the channel?
<foxwoods> coo....no, don't post the whole thing
<user_2> Something is wrong with ubotu
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: go find where it says something about ati
<randal> _2: can i use gnome partistion editor
<_VIM_> kazekagi_: if its over like 2 or three lines, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: follow VIM's advice
<foxwoods> paste there
<_VIM_> randal: gparted or get the Gparted LIVE CD
<Deatrix> olá, podem fazer o favor de me fornecerem o acesso, para o kurumim em português?
<gaelfx> !es | Deatrix
<ubottu> Deatrix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Xpistos> Can someone give me a hand mounting a drive in my server to a folder in my laptop. I am so frustrated!
<Deatrix> grato
<_2> randal that is gparted    run it from a live cd.  you can't resize the root filesystem of the running system
<laughyn1nj4> later on
<kazekagi_> Section "Device"
<kazekagi_>         Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"
<kazekagi_>         Driver      "fglrx"
<kazekagi_>         BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"
<FloodBot1> kazekagi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> _2: ok thanks im downloading it and i found that out it wont let me resize
<_2> randal   gparted = gnome partition editor
<Deatrix> #ubuntu-pt
<_VIM_> Deatrix: it's /join #ubuntu-pt
<_2> or actually maybe gtk partition editor   idk.
<Deatrix> grato
<gerber> dell printer help  to install
<_VIM_> :)
<_2> !printer > gerber
<ubottu> gerber, please see my private message
 * X3S Back
<kazekagi_> was that the right thing?
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: please use paste.ubuntu.com, so I can see your whole xorg.conf
<rashed2020> Is there something wrong with the repos? It takes forever to download something
<usser> yep same here
<kazekagi_> There?
<usser> im getting redirected to some russian mirror
<PuTrA_caem> dfafsdf
<PuTrA_caem> aloow
<os11> hi i need help here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111546/
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: you have to send me the link
<kazekagi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111545/
<big-bro> how to stop karaoke effect with microphone coming through the speakers
<kazekagi_> :D
<rashed2020> It doesn't redirect me or anything, just hangs for around a minute then does everything quickly
<ari_stress> big-bro: reduce the volume
<rashed2020> big-bro: Or buy a headset
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<ravious> anyone have any exp with the new xorg in xubuntu 8.10? I need to set my video driver but the xorg.conf file is blank.
<ari_stress> guys, anyone use lenovo g400? does the pc speaker still works? i cannot get sound from the pc speaker
<kazekagi_> hmmm yes, try turning that off perhaps.
<kazekagi_> Compiz too be exact
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: that's your problem
<_2> os11 sshing into a dynamic ip ?
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: try the fixes discussed here: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/VideoPlayback
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: let me know how it works out.
<_2> os11 the fact that the address has changed is cause for concern if you use static ip's but not for dynamic ip's as far as i know.    someone can correct me if ssh uses mac addresses rather than ip addressing
<os11> i can connect it at home
<os11> but i am outside now
<kazekagi_> Fantastic Foxwoods.. Worked like a charm.. still abit grainy, but nothing i cant live with:D Thx a lot!
<os11> so how to solve the problem?
<Booge> ssh is a layer 3 protocol. it uses ip addresses
<ravious> Anyone have any advice for how to manually configure the new xorg included with xubuntu 8.10? The xorg.conf seems not to be used to apply configurations anymore.
<_2> os11 the message you pastebined says the hostkey changed  so if you can't login with password then you'll have to get the new hostkey
<big-bro> can i stop the karaoke effect in skype or should i just use headphones
<_2> err public key
<X3S> When a friend of me wants to install ubuntu after formating He had an error
<X3S> logical block
<X3S> What does it mean ?
<os11> i cant even goto the password
<sn007ake> Guys they Had a site that would Inspect ur Vid settings and pick the best display driver Does ne 1 know this site off top ur head?
<_2> "logical block" != "full error message"
<X3S> so ?
<gerber> who want to help me with remote desktop ?
<_2> os11 that indicates that the ssh server is configured to allow only public/private key access
<os11> _2, so what does it mean?
<zumz> it means give more info
<os11> ssh user@xx.xx.xx.xx ??
<_2> os11 means you wont be able to access that system under the current conditions.  something will have to change.   1. you get the new public key   2. the server is reset to accept password ident  3. you find an exploit and gain access the hard way
<foxwoods> kazekagi_: no problem
<kazekagi_> :D
<os11> how to get new public key?
<werdnum> os11: ssh-keygen
<_2> os11 from the server you are trying to access
<foxwoods> ravious: what do you mean it's no longer used?
<os11> i am not home now, my server is at home
<_2> what i can't understand is why ~/ permission disables public key access  when ~/.ssh[.*] permission is unchanged.
<ravious> The xorg.conf file on xubuntu 8.10 is no longer used to provide xorg server settings, its just a blank file.. But its using the default video driver rather than the i810 that it needs to use.. but i cant seem to find anyway to switch the driver sence the xorg.conf is an empty file
<merrnt> My computer needed to reboot after installing some updates, and now I get an Error 15: File not found
<ravious> and im not comfortable enough with the xorg.conf to rewrite it toatlly from scratch, i've always just edited it when i needed to make changes to it
<JesperHansen> ravious: I just found the same problem
<_2> ravious add the info to the xorg.conf  it still reads it,  just doesn't depend on it
<foxwoods> ravious: where are you looking for xorg.conf.....cause it's definitely still in use
<_2> JesperHansen ^ too
<foxwoods> strange that it wasn't there
<ravious> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usser> ravious, try Xorg -config
<foxwoods> okay, good
<usser> ravious, or Xorg -configure
<usser> ravious, i forgot which, it'll create a basic setup in the current directory
<ravious> usser: is that something that could be run from remote via ssh?
<_2> usser that breaks xorg for me.   not sure it's good advice
<usser> ravious, yes sure
<foxwoods> ravious: if usser's suggestion doesn't work, exit the x-server and use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foxwoods> that should generate an xorg.conf which you can then configure if need be
<syzygy> I know I should ask this in the alsa channel, but I already did...with no response
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: leaves the file blank as well
<usser> _2, i just did it, that was on a clean headless install though with xorg just installed
<syzygy> http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/pool/main/g/gnome-alsamixer/gnome-alsamixer_0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-2_amd64.deb can I dl this alsamixer...or do I have to have a special kernel first?
<_2> usser i didn't say it breaks all xorg's   just that it does mine.
<foxwoods> syzgy: you can download it and it should work fine as long as you have a amd64 processor
<JesperHansen> man... I am really getting ready to drop ubuntu on all three machines and installing windows.
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: dual boot
<_2> usser i have tried it several times,  consistant breakage from Xorg --configure  and consistant fixage from  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BenSmith> Question for anyone.  Can I create a bootable usb startup disk in ubuntu of ubuntu 8.10 server?
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: really, drop ubuntu. After 3 years its just screwed up.
<foxwoods> ravious: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure yet?
<_2> usser i don't know why.  i just know that's the results i get.
<usser> _2, hm thats weird what videocard do you have?
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: I dual boot, I just reinstalled kubuntu again so I could hopefully work on bringing kde4 to windows
<_2> usser nvidia riva128
<spill> anyone got any suggestion for laptop power managment in gnome to extend battery life, other than the default applet that is.?
<khmer42> What's the easiest way to get terminial access tn another Ubuntu machine within your network?
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: I'm a gamer, so having just ubuntu is not an option :P I still spend most of my time in windows
<_2> usser also same on an ati lappy
<foxwoods> khmer42: get it's ip / host address and use ssh
<_2> usser also same on an ati lappy    err debian lenny  close relative to ubuntu 8.10
<khmer42> foxwoods: thanks
<foxwoods> khmer42: np
<h4x0r> khmer42 wich way you want to communicate
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: I went down in a store and actually bought windows vista for my gamer computer as I got pissed with the poor wine/cedega performance and low graphical details :P
<spill> anyone got any suggestion for laptop power managment in gnome to extend battery life, other than the default applet that is.?
<_2> usser the "official" ubuntu methood is to use dpkg-reconfigure  on it.    just an FYI
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: no kidding....plus I'm also into 3d graphics, and running zbrush, 3ds max, etc. is not an option in linux yet
<foxwoods> well, not unless I purchase their especial linux versions, which I'm in no way doing
<randal> when will jaunty be released
<gerber> who want to help me with remote desktop ?
<khmer42> h4x0r: I just want the most simple way to get command line access, preferably with tools that exist within a standard install.
<BenSmith> Question for anyone.  Can I create a bootable usb startup disk in ubuntu of ubuntu 8.10 server?
<_2> BenSmith sure
<randal> does any one know when the new ubuntu will be released jaunty
<foxwoods> BenSmith:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick if you mean a usb key
<gerber> who want to help me with remote desktop ?
<h4x0r> is so many ways , from terminal or graphical,
<foxwoods> BenSmith: if you mean a regular hard drive, what prevents you from using the regular server CD?
<gerber> grafical
<_2> BenSmith you can use any of several boot loaders for that  grub2 lilo grub syslinux (probably more)
<merrnt> I'm getting an Error 15: File Not Found when I try to boot, how do I tell grub where to look for my boot partition?
<h4x0r> ok
<foxwoods> BenSmith: just as long as when you install, you specify the right device for grub to install to, it should work fine
<khmer42> h4x0r: Terminal is what I'm looking for really. This is the problem there seems to be many ways, just looking for most straight forward to I don't need to mess around too much with each machine I will be remoting in to.
<BenSmith> foxwoods: I'm sorry i'm extremely new at this.  Grub?
<_2> merrnt grub prompt:  root (hd?,#)
<spill> anyone got any suggestion for laptop power managment in gnome to extend battery life, other than the default applet that is.?
<merrnt> just type that with the correct hd(0,1) ?
<_2> merrnt use the tab key in the grub prompt
<merrnt> Alrighty
<foxwoods> BenSmith: I've never installed the server edition, but when you install ubuntu desktop, at the very end before the final install commit, there's an 'advanced' option
<douglask> Question: i've found that by setting a couple iwconfig settings, my wireless connection is FAR more stable (rate auto and txpower auto), how do I store this to be used automatically in future?
<_2> merrnt  syntax error  hd(0,1)
<_2> merrnt (hd0,1)
<merrnt> k
<foxwoods> BenSmith: if you click that, you'll see it asks which device to install grub to (grub is the program that boots your linux kernel)
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: I am having a strange problem. When I move slowly with my mouse, then it lags. It doesn't move before I have moved with it with 10px on the screen. If I move it fast, then it still moves with 10px, but faster so I cant see it lags... glxgear is still 600fps, so its not OS lag, but only mouse lag. Heavily.
<merrnt> giving it a shot, thanks _2 !
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What all should I check to find out why ssh and apache can't be reached from the internet? Seems Ubuntu has something called AppArmor, could that be doing it and how would I check?
<foxwoods> BenSmith: do a fdisk -l in a terminal window to see which drive is the one you want to install to, then type that (i.e. /dev/sdb) into that device to install to box
<khmer42> h4x0r: ssh is cool, but don't I need to install openssh-server on each machine?
<foxwoods> BenSmith: Note: Since I haven't worked with ubuntu server, this is all at your own risk......
<_2> khmer42 or "ssh" which is a meta package that depends on both server and client
<douglask> khmer42, only on the machine(s) you are connecting to.
<BenSmith> foxwoods: awesome. Thanks
<Lucifer_Cat> Question: Has anyone here tried/knows something specific about the Everex AMD gPC which comes with Ubuntu preloaded?  Is it a good deal for 200, or is it something best avoided?
<evilGUI> hello I'm trying to setup cron to run a script every 2 hours 3 minutes can someone tell me if this is right? */123 * * * * /home/user/ perl e.pl -u -p -d
<_2> khmer42 and yes   all boxen in a dmz should have package "ssh" installed  imo
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: I'm on kubuntu (installing ubuntu-desktop as we speak.....) but you should be able to go into your system settings and the mouse section should have some options like pointer acceleration
<foxwoods> try increasing that
<_2> evilGUI not for /etc/crontab  maybe for anacron personal crontabs.
<evilGUI> I used crontab -e
<_2> evilGUI the /home/user/ would fail   unless i'm missing something
<spill> anyone got any suggestion for laptop power managment in gnome to extend battery life, other than the default applet that is.?
<evilGUI> _2: It would fail becuase it's not my real user right?
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: it decreased the lag to 5px on the lowest possible setting :P
<h4x0r> spill the default is the best .
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: lowest possible setting? shouldn't you try getting it to the highest setting? also what mouse is this?
<BenSmith> foxwoods: I'm reading the directions from the link you provided.  I can't find the device name it was assigned.
<spill> h4x0r: what about cpu throttling?
<douglask> anyone know how to save iwconfig settings?
<_2> evilGUI no because it's not any user. it's a path
<foxwoods> BenSmith: which part of those instructions are you following, manual?
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: I am actually on xubuntu
<_2> evilGUI i.e.  rather than  /home/user/  just plain   user
<bbs> is jaunty the next version
<blizzardman1219\> hi, i need help mounting a usb drive via bash. i have no gui to use. when i use the command 'mount -t vfat -o /dev/sdf /mnt/usb' it tells me that /dev/sdf doesn't have a valid FAT file system, but i've even reformatted it to make sure that it's FAT
<_2> bbs yes
<bbs> i'm a gentoo user
<bbs> and just jumping to ubuntu now
<bbs> because i have too much work to fsck around anymore
<bbs> programming wise
<bbs> _2: ok -- is that rolling release?
<Lucifer_Cat> Anyone?
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: acceleration is slow and threshold is low. Anywhere higher makes the lag between mouse updates even higher
<_2> bbs then i would reccomend either an LTS version of ubuntu or debian.
<bbs> _2: LTS
<bbs> i'm a programmer mind you
<_2> bbs long term support
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: acceleration higher increases lag?
<bbs> _2: no i don't need that
<usser> blizzardman1219\, you dont usually mount the entire disk, which seems from your command is what you're trying to do
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: and what mouse is this?
<bbs> _2: i need up to date -- and programming tools
<bbs> not debian sarge
<_2> bbs then why leave gentoo if you have the time to upgrade all the time
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: laptop mouse
<usser> blizzardman1219\, sdf must have partitions on it, like sdf1 or sdf2
<bbs> _2: i don't have time
<bbs> to compile shit
<gerber> why i can see my other
<_2> bbs well   ubuntu intrepid is the current release
<foxwoods> bbs: please don't use enter's for punctuation
<BenSmith> "A few seconds after plugging in the USB stick run the dmesg command or sudo fdisk -l to find the device name it was assigned."
<foxwoods> BenSmith: and.....what's the output?
<blizzardman1219\> usser: well the rest of my drive is /dev/sda, this is strictly the USB drive, it is assigned the name /dev/sdf
<_2> !release > bbs
<gerber> i have 8.10 ubuntu  "samba" is ready to go ?
<BenSmith> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<BenSmith> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<BenSmith>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<BenSmith>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<BenSmith>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<FloodBot1> BenSmith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BenSmith>   ...
<usser> blizzardman1219\, try sudo fdisk -l that should show you if it has any partitions
<BenSmith> FloodBot1 sorry
<_2> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<foxwoods> BenSmith: type sudo fdisk -l, then use paste.ubuntu.com and send the link to me
<_2> !release > bbs
<WIGGMPk> I installed updates last night but it fails when trying to configure the kernel (intrepid), can anyone please take a look and help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111158/
<_2> bbs must be desynced
<_2> maybe i'm desynced.
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: the mouse moves perfectly if I plug in a usb mouse (logitech G5)
<BenSmith> foxwoods:http://paste.ubuntu.com/111554/
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: thanks, I will try that as soon as the new updates finish
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: but the mouse pad moves laggy
<JesperHansen> hmm
<foxwoods> JesperHansen:hrm...........no clue then
<Tiblet> Hi. After the updates I installed today, I have no sound coming from any of the jacks on my sound card (Creative Audigy 2 ZS). The front headphone jack works, however. I searched around the mixer looking for something that was muted and came up empty handed. I'm running 8.10, ALSA drivers (pulse doesn't change anything). Anyone have a similar issue and could point me in the direction of a fix? Thanks! :)
<blizzardman1219\> usser: it has no partitons
<foxwoods> BenSmith: Did you type "sudo fdisk -l"?
<usser> blizzardman1219\, the its unpartitioned
<usser> *then
<j-b-r> *grunt* I can't install stupid nvidia drivers
<usser> blizzardman1219\, if fdisk doesnt show any
<BenSmith> foxwoods: no. thought that was a "/"
<j-b-r> I'm trying everything.
<usser> j-b-r, its easy really
<foxwoods> j-b-r: what's going wrong?
<j-b-r> Everything
<j-b-r> First of all
<Tiblet> j-b-r: Tried System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<j-b-r> They're not there
<foxwoods> j-b-r: if you want help, everything doesn't help
<_2> blizzardman1219\ i'm sorry i just noticed your "unpartitioned"  statement,  may i inquire what we are doing ?
<usser> j-b-r, are u isntalling from nividia.com
<j-b-r> I tried that, yes
<Finnish> I'm installing latest Kino, I need to address ./configure to my SVN-FFMpeg, how do I do that?
<j-b-r> But it said that it couldn't compile the kernel modules
<j-b-r> I tried envyng
<j-b-r> And it said it worked
<foxwoods> j-b-r: you need to uninstall ALL previous nvidia drivers
<j-b-r> but on boot, it failed to load
<blizzardman1219\> _2: i'm trying to mount a usb drive, i have no GUI installed
<BenSmith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111555/
<usser> j-b-r, what model do you have? what does lspci | grep VGA say? did u see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<BenSmith> foxwoods:http://paste.ubuntu.com/111555/
<foxwoods> j-b-r: go sudo apt-get remove nvidia and tab
<foxwoods> j-b-r: remove everything you can
<vigo> j-b-r: listen to foxwoods
<_2> blizzardman1219\ i personally use unpartitiioned hdd's   but fine it frustrating to have to explain that to everyone...    just mount the device   i.e.  sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<foxwoods> j-b-r: then run the nvidia file
<_2> s=fine=find=
<xyz> join ##javascript
<j-b-r> I guess I'll have to purge everything I've done
<hendershot> Sysinfo for 'Hendershot-desktop': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3), CPU: PentiumII(Deschutes) at 398 MHz (796 bogomips), HD: 5/11GB, RAM: 215/248MB, 116 proc's, 7.49h up
<j-b-r> But I can't even remember half of what I've changed
<blizzardman1219\> _2: it says "no media found'
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: where are the packages? /var/cache? something like that?
<j-b-r> It was on a fresh install, though
<foxwoods> BenSmith: so it looks like /dev/sdb is your FAT32 flash disk
<_2> blizzardman1219\ did you specify the correct device ?   sdc is example only
<BenSmith> foxwoods: ok thanks
<hendershot> hey guys and girls im trying out new themes for kubuntu and i wanted to know if there was any xp themes avaliable
<_2> blizzardman1219\  grep ' sd' /proc/partitions  should help
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: amount of data from /dev/input/mouse2 (G5 mouse) is massive compared to /dev/input/mouse1 (mousepad) hmm
<foxwoods> BenSmith: so when you get to that final do you want to install page (if it goes there on a server install), click on advanced and set the grub to install on /dev/sdb
<blizzardman1219\> _2: when i specify it as what i thought it was, it says that i must give a file system, when i give it vfat it says that there is no valid FAT file system there
<nookbot> * version nokbot
<foxwoods> BenSmith: also make sure that you install your root directory on /dev/sdb
<_2> blizzardman1219\ or dmesg | tail
<BenSmith> foxwoods: According to the next directions shouldn't it be /dev/sdb1?
<extor> Does openvz have to have a kernel specifically for it or can openvz containers be loaded via a kernel module too? I wanna know if my kernel can support openvz without changing to a new kernel--is it possible to test?
<foxwoods> (i.e. on the right disk, for a great explanation of the process for desktop, go here:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/dualboot)
<vigo> The nvidea drivers are in the Restricted or Multiverse section of Synaptic, they work with almost all drivers.
<saranya> any one know how to update a software through terminal
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: I'd try to find some drivers for my mousepad if I were you
<CarlFK> saranya: sudo apt-get upgrade
<saranya> k
<Merrnt> _2 : Thanks, got it fixed!
<_2> Merrnt welcome
<CarlFK> what is a good app to un-rm ?
<vigo> saranya: oh ok, Thank you CarlFK
<_2> CarlFK heh  there isnt' one
<CarlFK> I used the rm command, not the gnome delete
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: if you installed through apt-get, using auto-complete (tab) with "sudo apt-get remove nvidia" should list all the packages you might need to uninstall
<brylie> My card readers on an Acer AspireOne are not automatically mounting. How do I A) mount a card to transfer data OR B) set up the readers so that they automatically mount?
<_2> CarlFK say good by to what ever it was.
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: i think maybe wrong person
<hendershot> hey guys and girls im trying out new themes for kubuntu and i wanted to know if there was any xp themes avaliable
<CarlFK> _2: na, there are a few un deleteters
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: sorry, you're right, wrong person
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: try just typing in a console, anywhere sudo dpkg --configure -a
<CarlFK> _2 apt-cache search undelete shows me 2 for ext2
<_2> CarlFK is it ext2 ?
<vigo> hendershot: use Wine or whatever Ubuntu supports now
<_2> CarlFK how many for your fs format ?
<hendershot> wine?
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: yea.. its a no go, also tried, "sudo dpkg --configure --pending" "sudo apt-get -f install"
<hendershot> does that work with kde
<vigo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: The only difference between when it wasn't lagging was the default xubuntu installation and I'm having the 2.6.28-6 kernel instead of 2.6.27 kernel to get ext4 for solidstate harddrive :p
<saranya> i install ruby but an error message comes like this E:unable to fetch some archives, may be run apt-get update or  try with --fix-missing? how to use this
<Tiblet> Trying to figure out how to make the rear jacks on a Creative Audigy 2ZS card work again. Using ALSA drivers, broke today after an update. Headphones up front work, anyone with any ideas on how to fix this would be helpful. Thanks
<_2> CarlFK http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<foxwoods> BenSmith: sorry, I redirected you to the wrong wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: sorry, not sure then
<_2> !undelete > CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK, please see my private message
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: probably a diff between the kernels
<hendershot> tahnk
<BenSmith> Foxwoods: Not a problem.  Thanks for the link
<saranya> any one know what is the problem here:install ruby but an error message comes like this E:unable to fetch some archives, may be run apt-get update or  try with --fix-missing? how to use this
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: maybe........try compiling your own kernel ?? :P
<jheizer> Anyone here any good with PXE booting?
<foxwoods> saranya: did you type sudo apt-get install ruby (and tabbing with auto-complete to make sure that you're installing a real package?)
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: even tried. Laggy as well. But I am looking at the mouse module. Cant determine the right module tho.
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: yeah, I wouldn't know which it would be, but two possibilities to fix: one is to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in case that somehow screwed up your mouse
<Mean_Admin> saranya: did you also sudo apt-get update ?
 * _2 worries about infonodes that explain how to recover data like this "methods that might work is some cases are described at at"  <<< "methoods" plural, "is" singular, "at at" duplicated without cause....
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: other possibility: see if you can find the default mouse module for your previous kernel
<HellB0y> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä^^*
 * _2 also notes that "is" was a typo for "in" in the origenal.
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: or if you still have that old kernel, you can boot into it and try an lsmod
<saranya> foxwoods: My system is connected in Internet so it take all the packages from that I think
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: maybe. I see that uhci_hcd is the usb mouse.
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: the old kernel is unavailable
<BenSmith> foxwoods:  I just used System>Administration>Create a USB Startup Disk
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: not ext4 supported :)
<Mean_Admin> saranya: yeah but the thing that lists the packages needs to update itself fro mtime to time
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: you should still be able to install it, no?
<sektor1952> Morning
<pro1ove> xp in my Vbox cannot connect to the internet
<foxwoods> BenSmith: did it work?
<os11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111557/, what do i do now?
<_2> Mean_Admin sudo apt-get update
<ghostdog21> Hey. Out there anybody which can help me? I need to get on my USB-HDD but after xp sp2 had made chkdsk while booting one folder on this harddisk wasn't shown anymore, so i tried to use my "rescue system" ubuntu, and i found the folder renamed into found.001 or something like - i cut and pste some files into another new folder and checked under win if i can use this. that worked - so i had decided to rescue the other files same
<ghostdog21> (05:00:20) ghostdog21: ps: sorry 4 disturbing
 * foxwoods also notes that origenal is misspelt
<Mean_Admin> _2: no, I know, I'm telling saranya
<sektor1952> I am trying to connect ot my x server via xdmcp I get the login box and I login, but I don't see anything after
<sektor1952> any suggestions?
<Mean_Admin> _2: but thanks :)
<BenSmith> foxwoods: Its copying files right now. I guess Il find out
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: the kernel is installed yes, but I cannot load the old kernel because it lags ext4 support
<Mean_Admin> JesperHansen: ext4 should be semi-retrocompatible with ext3
<foxwoods> Mean_Admin: he needs it for SSD
<WIGGMPk> I installed updates last night but it fails when trying to configure the kernel (intrepid), can anyone please take a look and help?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111158/
<_2> ghostdog21 thanks for the trolling.   glad to hear it worked for you.
<RediXe> Is there a way to run a script when the network comes up? Not sure where to call the script from. Also, how can I keep network manager from over writing /etc/resolv.conf?
<john_> how can I tell if my wireless in ubuntu is using b or g
<Mean_Admin> foxwoods: ssd drives need ext4??
<hendershot> anyone know of a vista theme
<Tiblet> john_: If it's connecting at over 11Mbps, you're using g
<_2> RediXe /etc/network/*.d/
<JesperHansen> Mean_Admin: not when doing a conversion from ext3 to ext4 to make the extended attributes
<john_> thanks tibet
<vigo> hendershot: have you used Compiz?
<Mean_Admin> JesperHansen: I don't get it but I'm tired so we'll leave it at that
<JesperHansen> but I found the rmmod psmouse makes the mousepad stop
<JesperHansen> modprobe psmouse doesn't make it work again tho. :P
<hendershot> vigo: compiz what is that
<vigo> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> JesperHansen it will when x is reset
<blizzardman1219\> how do i install .deb packages in bash?
<_2> blizzardman1219\ apt-get
<john_> Tiblet the one thing is that Iam sitting across the room and sometimes I have only half of signal
<BenSmith> Foxwoods: It worked.  Ill have to try it out later.  Thanks for your help. and the amazing links
<_2> !dpkg > blizzardman1219\
<ubottu> blizzardman1219\, please see my private message
<hendershot> 10] <vigo> ! compiz
<hendershot> [00:10] <ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hendershot> [00:10] <_2> JesperHansen it will when x is reset
<FloodBot1> hendershot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> hendershot: compiz is like a 3d effects doohicky
<hendershot> vigo: thatnks
<hendershot> ok
<hendershot> thanks
<hellhound_> my graphic card worked fine with 8.04 but not after I upgraded.... if I boot into recovery mode, i can get a command prompt... how can I try another graphics driver version?
<hellhound_> I just installed 8.10 and I installed the NVIDIA graphic driver version 177 and after I restarted the machine will not boot.  It stops at "Checking battery state"  I have a Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT.  Can anyone help me?
<Tiblet> john_: I don't actually know how to check. I don't use wireless. The only bit I could offer to you is that if you're connecting at over 11Mbps it's using g. Sorry :-\
<JesperHansen> _2: will you look at that, it just started working a minute after doing modprobe psmouse
<hendershot> vigo do you know the command to get compiz?
<john_> ok thanks Tiblet
<sektor1952> I have cygwin installed my xp machine wiith X serv, when I type xnest :1 -ac -query <servername> I get a login prompt and login, but do not see anything except a grey box with the X any suggestions?
<sektor1952> the server is ubuntu 8.10
<_2> JesperHansen hmm new feature.   i have to restart x to get mine back to working when i do that
<john_> I know I am over 11mbps
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way is the only way I know to figure out default modules
<broomhandle> what's a good alternative for anjuta for c++ compiling
<webbi> hello
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: once you get up to the configuration part, you should be able to see from there
<hendershot> hello webbi
<vigo> henderson: I would guess, sudo apt-get compiz,,,but I might be right,,,or wrong,,it is in the Synaptic packages manager
<webbi> how can i disable for a while the automount utility?
<Tiblet> john_: Then you're definitely running 802.11g. 802.11b does not go over 11.
<hendershot> vigo: thanks
<_2> webbi i hope someone answers that, i want to know too.
<webbi> _2: cross finger
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: scratch that, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428839
<shake001> did anybody know why an saved xorg.conf is after an restart set back to the last???
<azhar27> Is anyone else having problems with latest kernel update to 8.04
<_2>            how can i disable for a while the automount utility?
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: yea, did some of those too
<sektor1952> I tried various documents for XDMCP
<wers> what are the advantages of networkmanager over wicd? i just installed wicd
<saranya> how to extract a zip file in terminal
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: But I found some info about the touchpad. "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" along with a few bug reports I'll look through
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: then I don't know
<shake001> saranyan try unzip
<_2> saranya unzip file
<saranya> what is the command
<foxwoods> hellhound_:try booting in recovery mode
<sektor1952> unzip
<sektor1952> is the command
<shake001> unzip file - unzips your zip file
<phliver> ok question: why would this 'sudo rsync -ve ssh test phliver@scarface:/home/phliver/' try to log into scarface as root. sudo is needed because "test" is a file owned by root
<foxwoods> then get to the terminal as root (one of the options)
<_2> saranya sudo apt-get install unzip zip   # then you will have the command
<foxwoods> hellhound_: then do a "sudo apt-get remove nvidia" and use auto-complete (tab) to see all the packages you can remove: remove ALL OF THEM
<shake001> e.g. unzip test.zip @ saranya
<foxwoods> hellhound_: then do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, you can follow most of the defaults there
<azhar27> how to remove the latest kernel update
<foxwoods> hellhound_: finally you should be able to boot, go to nvidia.com and get the latest driver, and run the file in there
<foxwoods> hellhound_: then report back on how that worked.
<_2> saranya also of note    zip != gzip    use gunzip on gzipped files
<bobbyyu> Does Rhythmbox comes with MP3 Support?
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/123775 this seems related since there's a "patch" that updates the touchpad specifically for the eeePC (which it is)
<Flannel> !mp3 | bobbyyu
<ubottu> bobbyyu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hellhound_> foxwoods: thank you i am trying now
<philip_> im new.  so?
<_2> Flannel know an answer for   <webbi> how can i disable for a while the automount utility?
<vigo> So?
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: good, that def seems related
<Flannel> _2: there's an entry in gconf for it, but that's as specific as I know.  I'm sure its googleable
<_2> webbi see flannel   ^
<webbi> _2: i just found how to do it with xfce panel settings
<webbi> _2: what are you using? gnome, kde?
<Tweak66> question: when i installed ubuntu the status bars were animated.. now they are not. i've looked in compiz.. anyone know?
<blizzardman1219\> ok um how do i install an application in bash when i have no internet connection but i do have the files on a mounted drive?
<_2> webbi console most of the time.  but i like to know the secret switches for things like that.
<foxwoods> hellhound_: how's it going so far?
<vigo> phillip: read the MAN, if you do not know what the MAN is then read it again, welcome to Ubuntu-Linux Help /channel,,always make backup
<_2> webbi i'm very  anti-automatic  in mindset
<shake001> could anybody say me how i can save my xorg.conf ?? because if i save it white ctrl+o by nano the file is reset after an restart
<webbi> _2: me too... but im forced to use ubuntu
<webbi> _2: i love slack
<shake001> and yes i open it white sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foxwoods> shake001: are you using sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf? or did you do it without the sudo?
<Tiblet> shake: did you edit the file with sudo?
<shake001> +nano
<_2> webbi :)   lenny seems pretty good too
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111158/ I tried to install the new kernel last night via apt-get but it fails to configure it. Please advise
<shake001> yes i open the file whit sudo
<sunil_> are there any good themes for intrepid ?
<shake001> but the file is reset to the last state after the restart - and i dont know why
<foxwoods> shake001: and after writing, if you cat the file, does it look like you modified it?
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMTZ0Zg << hey guys, everytime i try to run banshee i get that error message, how can i fix this?
<macman> has anyone installed vmware on ubuntu ?
<foxwoods> hellhound_: any updates?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: removed all nvidia packages and did the xorg reconfigure... rebooting now
<jestin> #ccckc
<_2> WIGGMPk  sudo dpkg --configure -a    # pastebin the results
<Tiblet> If I wanted to reinstall ALSA to see if it fixes my problem, do I do 'apt-get remove alsa*' or only alsa-base or alsa-utils, anyone know?
<shake001> the funny point is  if i restart my xserver everything is ok but if i restart the whole pc it doesent work anymore
<blizzardman1219\> how do i unmount a drive? the command "unmount" doesn't exist?
<HilBilly> umount
<foxwoods> shake001: you didn't answer my question
<shake001> oh sorry i didnt see one
<WIGGMPk> _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111558/ (results of sudo dpkg --configure -a)
<shake001> wait i scroll up
<_2> Tiblet no.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<ryanprior> sunil_: gnome-look.org
<tof> umount  not un...
<Tiblet> Thank you _2
<webbi> _2: i will try if it works...
<webbi> _2: good luck with that
<shake001> yes after writing and saving it looks like i modified it
<_2> webbi you too
<aaroninfidel> where is the menu config located in Xfce/Xubuntu?
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/297167 seems related
<foxwoods> shake001: I don't know then, nothing should be overwriting your xorg.conf
<ryanprior> macman: Yes, people have installed it.
<ryanprior> macman: However, we recommend kvm for virtualization on Ubuntu.
<foxwoods> hellhound_: how we doing with the dl from nvidia?
<Tiblet> shake: maybe try enabling your root account and see if it works there?
<shake001> hmmm ok then i have to modifie the file every restart :(
<_2> WIGGMPk  sudo update-grub  # pastebin if it errors
<WIGGMPk> _2: looks fine no errors
<_2> ok run the dpkg --configre again
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: sudo DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer sh -x /usr/sbin/update-grub ; echo $?
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: pastebin that
<shake001> but anyways thanks to everybody i try out some new things if it works . i will let you know :P
<_2> WIGGMPk if it errors do what foxwoods said   ^
<foxwoods> hellhound_ WIGGMPk, how goes it so far
<spill> anyone use dansguardian?
 * foxwoods wonders why it got quiet all of a sudden
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: _2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111559/ (the dpkg --configure didnt work again, so i went with foxwoods)
<WIGGMPk> spill: a few times at customers houses and at work
<_2> foxwoods just enjoy the calm,  don't anticipate the storm.  :)))
<spill> WIGGMPk: i'm looking for a way to lock it down so even sudo can't kill it, anythoughts?
<WIGGMPk> spill: thats prolly not possible to lock out sudo
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: try reinstalling grub
<WIGGMPk> spill: just limit the sudo users and dont give your password out
<hellhound_> foxwoods: ok i have downloaded and installed the matching nvidia driver... rebooting now
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: im using gfxboot
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: that's your problem
<_2> ah.
<WIGGMPk> foxwoods: I knew it... sorry for neglecting that info
<spill> WIGGMPk: is there a way to make a dansguardian group, so that accounts can still use sudo just not turn off dansguardian?
<_2> WIGGMPk maybe sudo mv `which update-grub` . ;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<foxwoods> WIGGMPk: unfortunately.....you'll probably have to roll your own kernel....if _2 can't help
<WIGGMPk> _2: 'which update-grub' could you explain?
<_2> WIGGMPk just copy paste it to the terminal
<WIGGMPk> spill: you can make a group that can edit dansguardian yes.. but if they have access to sudo that whats stopping them from adding themselves to the group
<tof> how can i uninstall all xfce from ubuntu ??
<tof>  i install it from repo just for check it
<WIGGMPk> _2: i love you
<foxwoods> hellhound_: you just ran the file from the download, right? No errors, eh?
<JesperHansen> tof: install the package xubuntu-desktop
<WIGGMPk> _2: can you walk me thru what just happend with that? everything installed fine no errors
<blizzardman1219\> ok ubuntu server keeps having a kernel panic when i do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to get my internet connection up
<_2> WIGGMPk   sudo mv `which update-grub` . ;sudo dpkg --configure -a  #  the which command will find the exact path to the update-grub script  the entire command will move the update-grub script out of your path into your pwd    surely the rest is self explainitory.
<jtaji> tof: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<spill> WIGGMPk: hmm. man I have accounts that I need to be able to admin, but not turn off dansguaridan.  theres no way aroudn that is there?
<WIGGMPk> _2: that is awesome....
<JesperHansen> blizzardman1219\: anything in that last dmesg?
<blizzardman1219\> fresh boot all 3 times JesperHansen
<_2> WIGGMPk welcome.
<hellhound_> foxwoods: no errors on the install but on reboot it will not go to X it just sits at "checking battery state" from the boot up process
<WIGGMPk> spill: virtual machine.. put the content filter or entire proxy on a seperate box
<WIGGMPk> _2: thank you for the explanation as well.. I really appreciate it
<spill> WIGGMPk: well, this is my laptop?
<_2> WIGGMPk you should probably run   sudo apt-get install -f  # just to make sure the package database is sain.
<_2> sane
<Tweak66> anyone know why i can't get DCC to work at all? default settings.. using Konversation... Ubuntu 8.1
<_2> saighn
<spill> WIGGMPk: I use it at work as well.
<WIGGMPk> _2: nothing to install.. looks good.. thanks again
<_2> np
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Administration > System Monitor > View > differentiates 'All Processes' and 'My Processes'. What is the difference?
<WIGGMPk> spill: im confused.. you run a content filter on your laptop?
<ryanprior> spill: If you give somebody admin access to the laptop, of course they can disable dansguardian. Why would you let somebody administer the computer who can't be trusted with the web?
<foxwoods> hellhound_: when you boot, edit the boot command line and get rid of quiet splash on the second and fourth line
<WIGGMPk> _2: quick question while we are talking kernel's.. whats the best way to remove kernel images from /boot? will StartUP Manager do this by selecting "limit kernels"?
<_2> foxwoods ffr   it's only a work-around, but moving the "update-grub" script out of the path will solve that error.   if they ever need it it's still where they put it.
<Flannel> _2: why would you remove update-grub?
<foxwoods> _2: that was a nice fix
<foxwoods> Flannel: because WIGGMPk is using fgxboot
<foxwoods> gfxboot*
<_2> WIGGMPk best way "imo" is to use the package manager.  apt-get remove linux-image-$VERSION_HERE
<wers> what are the advantages of networkmanager over wicd? i just installed wicd and I like the interface better
<ryanprior> spill: If for some reason you really do need to work out this improbable setup, you probably don't want to give the user sudo -- instead, create a daemon that handles the needed administration tasks, and give them access to that.
<Flannel> foxwoods: And he wants to not boot to a newer kernel? or what?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: ok after restarting again I get the command prompt in normal mode chosen from grub.  The error I see is "kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/2a587f53-b29d-416b-8718-c4c2902134e7"      "kinit no resume image, doing normal boot..."
<_2> Flannel because linux-image* uses update-grub in it's postinst script   but update-grub errors out and thus hangs dpkg out to dry.
<jigp> hello how to install pdt-all-in-one-linux-gtk-2.0.0GA.tar.gz ?this is eclipse..
<Flannel> _2: How does update-grub error?
<indra> jihjor
<X3S> Is necessary to install a firewall ?
<X3S> when conected
<_2> Flannel all i did was find a way to resolve the package management issue.
<X3S> for security ?
<genii> _2: Could always edit the post-install script
<_2> Flannel exit code 19
<_2> err
<pjotr> jigp: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<jigp> X3S : yes
<_2> Flannel exit code 10
<WIGGMPk> X3S: yes and no.. Ubuntu ships out of the box with no open ports
<HelloNew> how to resolved dependencies for DeVeDe
<WIGGMPk> X3S: if you host some services, than I would suggest a firewall
<_2> genii would need done for each linux-image package
<hellhound_> foxwoods: if I type startx i get "fatal server error" no screens found"
<izinucs> HelloNew, install from the repos instead of compiling it.
<Finnish> When I install a program, where does it install? I mean where the folder is?
<X3S> WIGGMPk,  Host use ure ubuntu like a server ?
<Tweak66> I love DeVeDe
<_2> Finnish the download is to /var/cache/apt/archives/  the installation can be traced via this command:  dpkg -L $packagename
<foxwoods> Flannel: given that grub isn't truly there, it's not surprising update-grub fails
<genii> _2: Yes, this is true. And what about the LILO people etc? It should give an option of whether to update a bootloader it sees or knows about but otherwise not do anything auto
<Flannel> foxwoods: Erm, what?
<regeya> DeVeDe is nice.  I also like DVDStyler (mainly for putting home videos on DVD)
<foxwoods> Flannel: similar problem here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/297167
<blizzardman1219\> can someone help me get my wireless card working under ubuntu server?
<Flannel> foxwoods: Are you using lilo instead?
<foxwoods> hellhound_: please put in pastebin your xorg.conf file
<WIGGMPk> X3S: yes, or like a teamspeak server for games or anything that will accept incoming connections
<HelloNew> sudo apt-get install vcdimager ------- You will have to enable the component called 'universe' <---- what to DO?
<Finnish> _2: Thanks for that, but I mean, is the actual Kino-folder there? Is there all the stuff that Kino holds?
<HelloNew> sudo apt-get install vcdimager ------- You will have to enable the component called 'universe' <---- HOW to DO?
<Flannel> !universe | HelloNew
<ubottu> HelloNew: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_2> genii i agree totally,  unfortunately if it finds update-grub it runs it not asking anything.   that in my openion is a packaging error
<X3S> WIGGMPk,  Ok thanks Im not using that currently XD
<genii> _2: Maybe file a bug against it
<_2> Finnish like i said    dpkg -L kino
<_2> genii i can't file bugs,   long story.
<Finnish> Oh, that. Thanks!
<foxwoods> _2: long story???
<foxwoods> Flannel: I know I've solved this in the past, but I can't remember: I've got boxes around the text boxes and fields in firefox, how do I get rid of that?
<foxwoods> grey outlines*
<JesperHansen> grub2 doesn't use /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<WIGGMPk> Is there any way to administer a system (install, remove, change, etc) without the use of sudo ??
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: What are you trying to accomplish?
<_2> JesperHansen not unless the ubuntu packagers/developers changed it.   grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<WIGGMPk> its complicated, can I take this to a private chat?
<X3S> WIGGMPk,  I think Apps > Add/ Dell is usefull for that
<Finnish> How do I "comment out" something in script?
<_2> JesperHansen but the file you will want to change is /etc/defaults/grub
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: If its long, you can pastebin and then post the question here.  That will save you from having to repeat it over and over again.
<WIGGMPk> No, its quick but more private then public
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: Alright
<Alice22> .help webcam
<Alice22> .info webcam
<Alice22> Hello i have a webcam logitech and i want to instal it on my ubuntu...
<bullgard4> [GNOME] System > Administration > System Monitor > View > differentiates 'All Processes' and 'My Processes'. What is the difference?
<foxwoods> hellhound_: got your xorg.conf yet?
<jsj0nes> Finnish: insert a # at the beginning of the line (or before any command for that matter)
<Alice22> Enywhone ... see me ?
<Alice22> Hello i have a webcam logitech and i want to instal it on my ubuntu...
<nitam> hey, is anybody here ?
<foxwoods> Flannel: sorry to bother you again, remember anything about grey outlines in firefox or no?
<foxwoods> nitam: yes
<nitam> hey foxwoods
<nitam> Does anybody know if there is a way to boot a linux installed on a disc (grub is broke) from a linux CD, like net install cd from debian or any other linux install cd ? I mean, through the prompt or something ?
<Flannel> foxwoods: No
<izinucs> bullgard4, processes owned by you and processes owned by root
<Alice22> Hello i have a webcam logitech and i want to instal it on my ubuntu...
<bullgard4> izinucs: Do 'processes owned by root' include the 'processes owned by me'?
<foxwoods> nitam: can you run the linux install cd, get to prompt, mount the drive, and then fix the grub menu.lst?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: i am having to type it out to put in pastebin
<foxwoods> nitam: how is your linux/grub broken
<spill> Alice22: did you try just plugging it in?  go to the repositories and download the program called cheese.
<foxwoods> hellhound_: can you see any section there with Screen?
<foxwoods> Just pastebin that, and anything that references "Screen"
<binarymutant> anyone else have a lot of updates today?
<izinucs> bullgard4, not really sure about that.  viewable yes.. realistically I'm not sure.
<mindrape> binarymutant: a few, yeah.
<spill> Alice22: also skype is supported for liunx if you use that., cheese lets you take snake shots and video.
<binarymutant> mindrape, a kernel update?
<mindrape> yup
<binarymutant> thanks
<mindrape> 2.6.27-11
<the6step> I have a question
<Kruxer> I've got a problem with firestarter :(
<mindrape> !ask | the6step
<ubottu> the6step: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the6step> I did sudo aptitude install git
<bullgard4> izinucs: Thank you very much for commenting. I will do some more snooping based on your comment.
<hellhound_> foxwoods: yes
<the6step> I did sudo aptitude install git, it says it installed, but typing git does nothing
<Defcon1> so if I want to revert to an old kernel, how do i find out what I need to change on the gurb menu.lst
<Alice22> spill:  i whant to use it on Kopete
<Kruxer> when it's running my internet will destroy
<foxwoods> hellhound_: then just type those sections and pastebin it
<Kruxer> what should i do?
<nitam> foxwoods, I'm looking for another way to do that, since I need to re execute grub-install ... I was thinking something like running root= or image= or boot= or whatever the option is, in order to boot my linux directly from the cd install prompt
<foxwoods> Kruxer: destroy?
<spill> Alice22: have you tried it yet to see if it works?
<nitam> Im not even sure if such a thing is possible
<Flannel> the6step: "git" isn't the same "git" that you're thinking of.  You want git-core
<Kruxer> foxwoods, My Internet connection will disconnect :P
<Alice22> spill:  Yes... and it doesen„t
<foxwoods> Kruxer: do you really need firestarter?
<Kruxer> foxwoods, yeah,for Internet connection sharing ...
<ricecube> the last 2 days, I've been trying to duel boot Ubuntu 8.04 with Windows XP, and everything I try seems to make things worse...
<foxwoods> Kruxer: ? connection sharing? it's a firewall, it's supposed to block most things........
<JesperHansen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/123775/comments/84 says to install gsynaptics-elantech from repos. I cant seem to find it tho in any of the main, universe, multiverse or restricted ones.
<Alice22> spill:  Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc. QuickCam for Notebooks
<Kruxer> foxwoods, no...it has an option that can share Internet connection
<Kruxer> between wlan0 and eth0
<foxwoods> ricecube: http://www.psychocats.net
<foxwoods> Kruxer: why would you want to share between wlan0 and eth0?
<foxwoods> Kruxer: what are you trying to accomplish?
<wolf_> After the laTest update in ubuntu, I no Longer have sound
<spill> Alice22: hmm, thats a bit above my experience.  :) sorry.
<Kruxer> foxwoods, I've got a lan network and i want to share internet between eth0(that Internet comming from) and wlan0(the wireless network)...
<_2> !selinux > WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk, please see my private message
<Defcon1> so if I want to revert to an old kernel, how do i find out what I need to change on the gurb menu.lst
<evilGUI> I have a server I setup for use as a webserver I used Ubuntu Server, Apache, PHP, mySQL and Wordpress is the only web app I'm going to run is there anything else I need to do to secure my server?
<Kruxer> foxwoods, ?
<sleepy_cat> c_nick
<evilGUI> The only port I have open on my webserver is 80
<hellhound_> foxwoods:  ok here is the pastebin of xorg    http://pastebin.com/m13831630
<_2> Defcon1 if the newest kernel is not working for you. and you want to ignore it until a patch comes out, you could just rm the /boot/vmlinux-version and update your boot loader
<evilGUI> I'm also using very long random strings of text for passwords I can't think of anything else I would need to do to secure this system any ideas?
<ricecube> foxwoods: the link you gave doesn't provide info about the configuration I'm trying to set up.
<Defcon1> ok, my issue is the new kernel does not allow me to run my old vitual box machine and I am trying to boot the old kernel so I can use it
<Defcon1> unless there is a good way to fix that another way
<mindrape> Defcon1 - do you use vmware or virtualbox?
<mindrape> ah... nevermind, I'm retarded
<Finnish> How do I uninstall svn-version of ffmpeg?
<mindrape> Defcon1 - just recompile it... it needs to be updated to use newest kernel modules
<Defcon1> virtualbox
<n8tuser> evilGUI -> you still can run iptables
<mindrape> Finnish - probably dpkg --remove
<Wicked> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Kruxer> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<evilGUI> n8tuser: So just setup iptables?
<Kruxer> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Finnish> mindrape: could you help a bit more?
<mindrape> Finnish - dpkg -l ffmpeg
<n8tuser> evilGUI-> yes
<evilGUI> alright thanks
<Defcon1> mindrape: I use virtualbox
<mindrape> Finnish - you can either sudo apt-get remove ffmpeg or dpkg --remove ffmpeg
<mindrape> either should work
<mindrape> Defcon1 - recompile it.
<JamesA_> !java
<mindrape> Defcon1 - personally i prefer vmware 'cause it auto-rebuilds when a new kernel is installed
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Defcon1> mindrape: I like the seamless mode of virtualbox
<Defcon1> mindrape: how would one go about recompiling?
<JamesA_> !oberon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oberon
<Finnish> mindrape: If I have ffmpeg already (not the svn-version), will it take both away?
<Kruxer> foxwoods, ?
<Kruxer> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ricecube> Can somebody help me figure out why grub won't install?
<Kruxer> ricecube, what's the problem?
<quibbler> ricecube, can you explain more concisely what you problem is with duel boot
<ricecube> I'll try...
<mindrape> Finnish - dpkg -S ffmpeg   <--- I believe that will give you the full name of the pkg.
<surabaya> hqai
<JesperHansen> foxwoods: got mouse lag down to 2-3px per move on the mousepad, but still too much :p
<ricecube> I've tried installing windows xp and ubuntu 8.04 in various different orders, and when I boot, it always gives and error like, "No operating system!" or takes me to "grub>"  I keep getting error 15 and 17 when I try to install grub using my live cd following the instructions found on ubuntuforums
<mindrape> !grub | ricecube
<ubottu> ricecube: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Agent_bob> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080512-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<ricecube> *sigh*
<ricecube> I've look at all of those
<mindrape> ricecube - well I can google error 15 and 17 grub ubuntu for you... but I figured you already did.
<ricecube> yes, I've searched extenively
<Agent_bob> ricecube grub2 might work for you
<Agent_bob> lilo might too
<ricecube> ugh... I don't want to have to mess with lilo every time I update my kernel
<Agent_bob> i use partitionless systems, and grub is too weak to boot them   but grub2 works smoothly
<ricecube> what's the difference in grub that would make it work for me as opposed to grub
<Agent_bob> Q what's the differance between a duck ?
<Agent_bob> A one leg is both the same.
<foxwoods> Kruxer: you can't do that through a pc as far as I know kruxer....you need a router
<Defcon1> mindrape thanks I got it all figured out
<foxwoods> JesperHansen: :(
<ricecube> Fixed: what's the difference in grub2 that would make it work for me as opposed to grub
<sockets> how do i change the "url" in the minimal cd - us.archive.ubuntu.com is erroring on packages due to timeouts i'm guessing
<foxwoods> hellhound_: sorry, was away trying to fix an amarok problem
<nickrud> ricecube, the ubuntu version has a command, update-grub , that automatically adds all the kernels to the boot option. It's run as part of the kernel upgrade
<Kruxer> foxwoods, I did it 1 min ago :D thanx ;)
<hellhound_> foxwoods:  no problem.... here is the pastebin of xorg    http://pastebin.com/m13831630
<Kruxer> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Agent_bob> ricecube grub2 uses much more advanced filesystem support than the old grub (relying on bios for everything) did.
 * nickrud realizes he should have read back more than 2 pages
<ricecube> ok, I'll try that, but I also have another problem that came up
 * JesperHansen looks at the windows install disc in despair 
<foxwoods> hellhound_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111570/
<sockets> how do i change us.archive.ubuntu.com in the minimal iso?
<mindrape> edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ricecube> I deleted my mbr and partition table then repartitioned, and now my bootable windows install cd don't work
<sainath> i have written a small libwnck program to switch into neighbor workspace and activates it. but when i execute it,it returns null
<foxwoods> hellhound_: try replacing that screen line with what I have, then try another startx
<foxwoods> hellhound_: also, if you have any other differences with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/111571/ let me know
<sainath> the prog is working in another sys
<AdrianThorn> I'm trying to install a past version of Thunderbird, I think I did it right but I can't get it to start.
<sainath> but not on mine
<AdrianThorn> Can someone help?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: made changes... rebooting now
<mindrape> AdrianThorn: pull up a terminal and run Thunderbird... see if it gives you an error
<therootest> hello. i have a question about computers, but it hasnt much to do with ubuntu. Is anyone there to help me?
<mindrape> AdrianThorn: ps aux | grep "thunderbird" see if it is perhaps defunct?
<weird> hi there
<foxwoods> hellhound_: you shouldn't have to reboot, next time just type startx
<ricecube> !ask | therootest
<mindrape> therootest: this is ubuntu support... ask the Q and if it is too far off topic we'll tar and feather you...
<ubottu> therootest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sainath> mindrape:i have written a small libwnck program to switch into neighbor workspace and activates it. but when i execute it,it returns null
<wers> how do i do this?-->  The person who is giving support needs to have port 5500 open to their machine which requires a port forward on a NATed network.
<AdrianThorn> mindrape: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mindrape> sainath: I'm not familiar with libwnck and can't help you troubleshoot it, sorry.  If you'd like help with a shell script I can help w that.. or perhaps java or perl or php?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: startx reported no screens again and reboot stops at "checking battery state...." without launching kdm
<foxwoods> Kruxer: nice find.....didn't know you could do that
<codeshah> hey guys, how would I search and replace something in all files recursively in subdirectories?
<mindrape> AdrianThorn: well its time to google that error message along with the word "ubuntu" and see what package it needs you to     sudo apt-get install
<sainath> mindrape :thanks
<hellhound_> foxwoods: no changes that I noticed
<foxwoods> hellhound_:can you boot to the command line and tell me the error when you try startx?
<mindrape> codeshah: awk
<mindrape> wers - login to your router
<AdrianThorn> mindrape: I found the package and it says a dependence for the package isn't satisfiable
<AdrianThorn> mindrape: I assume I have to download that too
<wers> mindrape, and then?
<mindrape> wers - 192.168.1.1 most likely - ifconfig to find out... login and there should be options to configure port forwarding.
<mindrape> AdrianThorn: apt-get oughta auto-resolve dependency issues
<mindrape> AdrianThorn: but yes, install whatever it asks for... :P
<mindrape> wers - do you use netgear? linksys? what kind of router?
<foxwoods> hellhound_: if it still doesn't work, do the following: in your xorg.conf, change the Device 'nvidia' line to Device 'nv', then you can use kdm normally.....if you want to try getting official nvidia drivers again, redo the uninstall of ALL NVIDIA things, grab the 180.22 driver from nvidia.com, run the command again, etc.
<wers> mindrape, linksys
<mindrape> wers - http://192.168.1.1 in a browser... if it asks for login/password try           admin:admin        or admin:password      or admin:<no pass>
<wers> mindrape, linksys wrt54g wireless connected to another linksys lan
<wers> i'm logged in already
<hellhound_> foxwoods: "Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist,0)"  "no screens found"
<mindrape> wers - is there an Applications and Gaming tab?
<TheEdge_> how do i see witch program that are running in the back
<therootest> i want to buy iPC 400 by Tortola. But it hasnt a x86 processor, it has the Ingenic JZ4730 366GHz MIPS32 processor. Is ubuntu ok with this architecture?
<wers> mindrape, yep. i'm there now
<mindrape> wers - if so click on that and pick the port ranges you want ie;      5500 - 5500    and forward it to    5500:5500  to your LAN ip
<JesperHansen> damnit... I keep getting this message when trying to run gsynaptics http://i35.tinypic.com/flliqp.png
<mindrape> to find out your lan ip pull up a term and ifconfig    its like 192.168.1.100-105ish
<andrew_> are the repositories slow as hell for anyone else
<andrew_> i just install ubuntu and cant get over 30kb/s!~
<mindrape> andrew_ - nope... speedy as ever for me... jealous?
<andrew_> 245 updates
<andrew_> would taek a year
<nickrud> JesperHansen, have you restarted X?
<andrew_> mindrape
<andrew_> no
<andrew_> guess ill just go back to windows
<JesperHansen> nickrud: ctrl+alt+backspace'd yes
<mindrape> k, fewer people in the repos for me... it'll be that much faster.  :P
<AdrianThorn> that did it thanks, mindrape
<mindrape> AdrianThorn: np  :)
<hellhound_> foxwoods: when i replace "nvidia" with "nv" and startx i get "no devices detected"  instead of "no screens found"
<nickrud> JesperHansen, odd ...
<mindrape> wers - keep in mind that you need to actually have a process on your end listening for an incoming connection on 5500...
<JesperHansen> Got this as xorg.conf http://pastebin.mozilla.org/612460
<mindrape> wers - you can forward ports to your LAN ip all day but if no daemon is there to receive it his requests will fall on deaf ears... metaphorically
<hellhound_> foxwoods: if it helps I do have two monitors and two of the GeForce  8600 GT cards on this computer...
<andrew_> someone help me
<foxwoods> hellhound_: sorry, I need your whole xorg.conf then
<mindrape> JesperHansen: it appears you still need to make the entry that is causing the error for gsynaptics...
<mindrape> whats wrong andrew_?  slow repos is all?
<andrew_> Download Speed: 9965 kbps (1245.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
<andrew_> Upload Speed: 8303 kbps (1037.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
<andrew_> look at that
<andrew_> yea
<Gnea> !ask | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FloodBot1> andrew_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrew_> How do i get a fast repository
<andrew_> and what file do i edit
<mindrape> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnea> andrew_: you make sure you're using the correct country code and you keep trying until you hit a fast one in the round robin
<bullgard4> Why is the process kondemand/0 running every few seconds on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 laptop but not on another ? It seems to be unrelated to the CPU frequency change rhythm indicated by the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet.
<surabaya> sby
<JesperHansen> mindrape: what entry are you refering to?
<mindrape> Option  "SHMConfig"      "true"
<hellhound_> foxwoods: ok give me a sec
<freyyr> hi, i just got gutsy (finally) running on a g3 imac.  I'm trying to install gnash because adobe doesn't have a PPC binary.  whenever I go into mozilla  I get a gray box.  any suggestions?
<gladio70> buongiorno ragazzi
<JesperHansen> mindrape: did that as well. Then read "Note: Setting the "SHMConfig" option to "true" doesn't work in newer XOrg. Change it to "on"."
<gladio70> volevo chiedervi l'ennesima cosa
<JesperHansen> neither true nor on works
<JesperHansen> gladio70: no
<foxwoods> freyyr: did gnash install correctly?
<Gnea> !it | gladio70
<ubottu> gladio70: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gladio70> sta minkia scusasse allora
<freyyr> foxwoods: to my knowledge, yes.  I installed with "apt-get install gnash gnash-plugin-mozilla" and apt returned and installed without error
<freyyr> foxwoods: unless there's a configuration step that I missed.
<mindrape> JesperHansen: have you tried this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<the6step> I'm having problems with git on ubuntu, connecting somewhere that requires a virtual key
<mindrape> the6step - have you googled the exact error message and the word Ubuntu?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: ok here you go http://pastebin.com/m7727beca
<the6step> it keeps saying bad key but I have the key in the proper place
<Gnea> !git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<the6step> mindrape: I have been looking for a while, I can't figure it out
<mindrape> the6step - paste the exact error here (or pastebin if its longer than 2 lines)
<mindrape> there is probably a #git too ya know..
<the6step> mindrape: I have a linux server and a mac locally and I have no problem connecting
<the6step> it's only on my ubuntu, which is why I'm asking here
<JesperHansen> mindrape: interesting
<JesperHansen> mindrape: testing it.
<mindrape> k :)
<foxwoods> hellhound_: you didn't add the two zeroes after "Screen0"
<foxwoods> that line should read:     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<the6step> http://dpaste.com/114563/
<hawodi> am about loosing my brain! I have xampp with apache running on port 8080 and the default ubuntu apache installation listening on port 80 and I can run the two instances of apache together.
<mindrape> hawodi - and... ?
<hellhound_> foxwoods: my bad.. i had simply copied and pasted what I had in pastebin prior and forgot that I had indeed added the two zeros in the "ServerLayout" Section... I just check my xorg and it does state: Screen     0   "Screen0" 0 0
<JesperHansen> mindrape: and it requires reboot I see. brb then
<hawodi> mindrape, I need to run both the apache in xampp and the default apache installation at the same time.
<foxwoods> hellhound_: then let's do the exact opposite...:P remove those zeroes, and try another startx
<silv3r_m00n> hi there.... firefox doesnt look good in kde what can be done ?
<KujiUn> Is there any way to install Ubuntu without going through the LiveCD desktop?
<mindrape> hawodi - and it appears you are on different ports... as is required...
<the6step> mindrape: I have pastebin above, and I did something else, pastebin is here as well: http://dpaste.com/114564/
<mindrape> !install KujiUn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install KujiUn
<Flannel> KujiUn: Yes, get the alternate CD.  It's textmode and just as easy
<foxwoods> hellhound_: oh, also, remove the line Load "type1"
<hawodi> When one runs the other gives an error message saying another instance is already running. Yes am on different ports.
<KujiUn> Okay. Thank you very much.
<hawodi> mindrape: one is on port 80 while the other is on port 8080.
<mindrape> hawodi: well maybe you just run apache w xampp and use VirtualHosts to split up traffic?
<foxwoods> hellhound_: That's probably your problem.....seems that your NVIDIA install got botched, as I said before, remove all you can with sudo apt-get remove nvidia (AUTO-COMPLETE), then get 180.22 for linux from NVIDIA.com and run the file
<codename> is it hard installing the new nVidia drivers?
<mindrape> hawodi - explain what you are trying to accomplish... also, #apache may be a better place to ask this.
<codename> The 180
<hawodi> mindrape: the error I get:he rising risk of a systemic financial meltdown: the twelve steps to financial disaster
<mindrape> codename - 'twas easy enough for me...
<codename> so i just install the current drivers i have now
<codename> and run the .sh file
<codename> and im set
<mindrape> !nvidia codename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia codename
<mindrape> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxwoods> !nvidia | codename
<ubottu> codename: please see above
<mindrape> man, I'm forgetting my pipes tonight
<foxwoods> :P no worries
<hellhound_> foxwoods: i get "no devices detected" again... it also states xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server     and then: xinit: No such process (errno 3): unexpected signal 2
<bullgard4> Why is the process kondemand/0 running every few seconds on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 laptop but not on another ? It seems to be unrelated to the CPU frequency change rhythm indicated by the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet.
<hawodi> I need to run two different versions of php. Am using the xampp to run php4 while my default ubuntu lamp installation is php5.
<peepsalot> is anyone else having trouble using google maps lately in firefox?  it displays a map, but the "Loading..." box at the top never finished, and I can't pan, zoom, etc.
<foxwoods> ok hellhound_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foxwoods> go through the steps, then do as I said above for retrying getting a decent nvidia driver if you aren't satisfied with the default
<mindrape> peepsalot: just tried and it works like a champ for me.
<ari_stress> anyone knows what package that can check for duplicate files?
<transporter> can somebody help me find a good diary software for hardy
<Slart> ari_stress: I think it's called fdupe
<mindrape> peepsalot - restart browser and clear cache?  look in ~/.mozilla/firefox for "issues"?
<mindrape> transporter - gedit?
<mindrape> transporter - you wanna post to blogger or something?
<peepsalot> mindrape, :-/ i don't know why, it stopped working for me a few days ago.  I have restarted the browser numerous times since then
<Slart> ari_stress: sorry, fdupes
<ari_stress> Slart: thanks. searching in synaptic
<foxwoods> hellhound_: you good with trying that? I gotta go if you don't mind\
<mindrape> peepsalot: try cd ~/.mozilla          mv firefox firefoxbackup    restart it
<JesperHansen> mindrape: didn't work :S
<transporter> mindrape: no not exactly i just want a good diary software wherein i can write down my daily thoughts and feelings maybe even add a few smileys and add photos
<mindrape> transporter - sign up for a blog, make it private, dont invite anybody to read it..
<hawodi> mindrape:I need to run two different versions of php. Am using the xampp to run php4 while my default ubuntu lamp installation is php5
<foxwoods> transporter: maybe try zim
<the6step> mindrape: I guess this is the problem, do you have any thoughts? 2nd to last post: http://groups.google.com/group/github/browse_thread/thread/d7e7c6edc961752e/b9461d39ec907d72
<the6step> and the last post
<the6step> I guess it is saying that sudo aptitude install git-core doesn't install git correctly?
<the6step> and it needs to be added to the unix path? any ideas?
<transporter> foxwoods: zim
<transporter> ??
<mindrape> the6step - http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<user_> hi how do i get sound working ?
<ari_stress> Slart: fdupes is command line. i found fslint, it's a gui
<hellhound_> foxwoods: thank you for your help!
<mindrape> user_        sudo lshw -C sound
<hateeecs> can anyone recommend the best video card for ubuntu in a media center (ie DVI and HDMI)?  thanks
<foxwoods> hellhound_: np
<transporter> foxwoods; how can i see the screenshots
<peepsalot> mindrape, hmm, i think it's one of my plugins.  i disabled a bunch and it's working again.  I'll try to pinpoint which one it is
<mindrape> the6step - I recommend asking in #git about your error... I really have never used it.
<the6step> mindrape: I'm absolutely sure now it has to do with a faulty installation
<the6step> can you give me tips of how to reinstall? that link you gave me is gibberish to me
<mindrape> that link was how to update your $PATH
<user_> anyone know how i can get sound working on 8.10 ?
<mindrape> user_ did you sudo lshw -C sound ?  what did it say?
<mindrape> user_ specifically which module?
<mindrape> user_ did you sudo alsamixer      and did you ensure all options were set to max volume?
<transporter> mindrape: that would not be possible i want a software i don't want to create a blog
<mindrape> transporter - well do you know of Windows software that you prefer?  Maybe run THAT with WINE?  www.winehq.org
<transporter> i will have to check even windows diary software's are not free
<mindrape> transporter - google these....          Kdiary; Ktagebuch; GTK Journal; Xournal, Zim; Kontact
<user_> mindrape module=snd_intel8x0
<transporter> mindrape: can u gimme a url wherein i can check the screenshots
<DamienCassou> hi
<DamienCassou> I've a font problem when I plug my external 24" monitor (wide). As soon as I use plug it to the laptop, the font becomes unreadable (some characters are replaced by rectangles). I'm on a fresh Ubuntu 8.10. Can somebody help me please?
<mindrape> transporter - no, but I can teach you how to go to www.google.com and type in each of those and click the first or 2nd link in most cases to find screenshots...
<DamienCassou> I've a macbook 4.1 and an intel graphic card
<mindrape> transporter - I dont hold hands... if you want somebody to hold your hand go get a partner.
<transporter> mindrape: oh thanx for the sarcasm the fact is that im googling it out but its not showing any results
<mindrape> DamienCassou: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<transporter> mindrape: i checked out zim diary software tried typing in zim nothing there is everything else but the screenshots
<transporter> :p
<DamienCassou> mindrape: ok, installing. Do I need to do anything else before retrying to plug my monitor?
<user_> mindrape: i checked alsamixer and done the things you said the module=snd_intel8x0 ?
<mindrape> user_ - well pastebin the lshw output for me and lsmod also
<atom^x> transporter, http://zim-wiki.org/screenshots.html
<transporter> thanx for the help atom^x
<mindrape> DamienCassou - it could also be that you are trying to use too high a resolution on a graphics card that cant handle it.
<transporter> :D
<mindrape> DamienCassou: it may make sense to edit your xorg.conf and bump down the default res to like 1024x768 til you get it working
<DamienCassou> mindrape: I don't think so because it worked on hardy
<DamienCassou> mindrape: there nothing more on the xorg.conf than the virtual resolution
<mindrape> DamienCassou: lspci -k        see which graphics driver you are presently using.
<user_> mindrape: lsmod output lists snd_intel8x0
<mindrape> user_ you sure you have your speakers plugged into the right sound port on the back?
<DamienCassou> mindrape:  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<DamienCassou> mindrape: Kernel modules: intelfb
<mindrape> Damien - grep for "Kernel driver in use"
<mindrape> ie;         lspci -k | grep "Kernel driver in use"
<DamienCassou> mindrape: Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<mindrape> well if that is correct then just reboot and hope for wonderfully readable fonts.
<_2> why is device_mapper module not in the ubuntu kernels or why is lilo still looking for it ???  http://pastebin.com/f302d497d
<_2> also why does cat proc mounts list things mounted multiple times ?   http://pastebin.com/f5e43316b
<DamienCassou> mindrape: thank you. I will try.
<ari_stress> guys, how to defragment in ubuntu?
<mindrape> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<_2> ari_stress why  ?
<ari_stress> _2: i just deleted many files, i thought i need to defrag, right? also i do lots of torrents
<_2> ari_stress i doubt you need too.
<_2> ari_stress i deleted the files from an entire installation and installed a different distro without formating the fs while retaining all my data 50g on an 80g drive in a lappy.   no problems there.
<ari_stress> mindrape: i read the page. seems make sense. but with torrents, it has got to be fragmented somehow, right?
<bullgard4> Why is the process kondemand/0 running every few seconds on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 laptop but not on another ? It seems to be unrelated to the CPU frequency change rhythm indicated by the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet.
 * JesperHansen sees how ubuntu has gotten worse and worse for each release 
<ari_stress> _2: can we measure the performance of our filesystem? to know whether the fragmentation level is still ok
<_2> ari_stress yes indeed   fsck -f the thing
<JesperHansen> ext4 is only available on alternative cd atm. for 9.04, right?
<_2> ari_stress the highest i have ever seen yet is .5% non-contiguous
<ari_stress> JesperHansen: better don't use ext4 yet, i read a bug of data loss
<JesperHansen> ari_stress: screw data loss
<Scubidus> Hey everyone
<ari_stress> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<ari_stress> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<jedi3> whats shaking
<JesperHansen> Firefox hang is only ½ sec now against ext3 hang is 10sec
<Scubidus> I have a problem with my wireless at the moment
<Scubidus> I can get Ubuntu to recognize the card is there but It wont let me connect to any of the networks it displays
<jedi3> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<jedi3> any reason this doesnt work?
<_2> jedi3 whole lot of shakin' goin' on.
<mindrape> Scubidus: lspci -k       which driver you using?          sudo lshw -C network
<jedi3> noot much, bored cant sleep. realized its time to get ubuntu installed on machine
<jedi3> however no cds just dvds
<mindrape> Scubidus: has it ever worked or just stopped working recently?
<Scubidus> not really other than it only worked for me after I patched it
<Scubidus> stopped working when I had to format the drive
<mindrape> Scubidus: sudo iwconfig             does it show any wireless devices with wireless extentions?
<Scubidus> and reinstalled ubuntu
<mindrape> Scubidus: it could be as simple as sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-modules
<Scubidus> yea I can't even get a wired at the moment
<_2> jedi3 maybe because that is /dvd/current  ?
<jedi3> yeah im looking for the dvd image
<Scubidus> I'm goin to try to find my boxes real quick
<_2> oh i misread
<Scubidus> maybe I can get a hardwire in here
<Scubidus> hold up
<jedi3> ahah I fail hard at typing
<ari_stress> _2: so, ext3 defrags itself on random time? can we see it in action?
<mindrape> ari_stress - only w an electron microscope.. ?
<syockit> I thought it does that through the journalling
<syockit> and every fsck routine
<lodder_> need some help with this: find -E . -type d -iregex "./[^/]*/S(eason|eries)[[:space:]]+[0-9]+" I get the error find: unknown predicate `-E' please help me resolve it
<_2> ari_stress that i can't say,  there may be a process in /proc that one could watch,  not really sure.
<syockit> lodder_: there's no -E in find. Where'd you get that?
<lodder_> syockit: I find it on a web page
<lodder_> syockit: can you help me use the correct line for this to work
<mindrape> lodder - taking away -E does what?
<syockit> can you tell the site? maybe it's for another shell
<lodder_> mindrape: get no output
<DamienCassou> mindrape: that didn't fix my problem :-(
<_2> also you might want to use single quotes
<whatev> i can't irc from my windows desktop at work because the firewall blocks it, but i can if i ssh to my linux server. is there any way i can somehow get my windows irc client to use ssh to my linux to let me irc?
<Scubidus> Ill brb going to boot my Linux partition up and try
<mindrape> lodder_ - hold, lemme make some Season 1-9 and Seires 1-5 directories real fast...
<lodder_> mindrape: ok
<codeyman> My filesystem has gone readonly.. anybody has any ideas?
<codeyman> have tried using badblocks, ext2fsck .. no avail
<DamienCassou> mindrape: in fact, I thought it did work because I didn't have any problems for a few seconds. Then the font became unreadable again. To set-up my dual screen, I use: xrandr --verbose --fb 1680x1850 --output TMDS-1 --auto --output LVDS --auto --below TMDS-1
<_2> also why does cat proc mounts list things mounted multiple times ?   http://pastebin.com/f5e43316b
<_2> and why is device_mapper module not in the ubuntu kernels or why is lilo still looking for it ???  http://pastebin.com/f302d497d
<_2> and anyone know why permission on a users home dir would affect ssh  ?
<ari_stress> The second scatters files all over the disk so there's plenty of free space if the file's size changes. It can also re-arrange files on-the-fly, since it has plenty of empty space to shuffle around. Very nice ext3 :)
<_2> ari_stress yep
<ari_stress> on-the-fly... nice to believe, hope so
<_2> if you don't believe it, then we'll get you a magic feather that will help you fly...
<bullgard4> Why is the process kondemand/0 running every few seconds on one Ubuntu 8.04.2 laptop but not on another ? It seems to be unrelated to the CPU frequency change rhythm indicated by the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet.
<ari_stress> :) i just wish that we can "watch" the show when it does that
<Scubidus> alright I got a hard line
<_2> bullgard4 because some daemon is calling it.
<dinesh372> i am a beginner in shell scripting can anyone tell me which will be the best book to start
<_2> bullgard4 if it runs long enough you can catch it with pstree
<_2> dinesh372 man bash
<lodder_> mindrape: can you still help me
<oliver_> Why do people use Emacs and VIM?  Why not use netbeans or some other ide?
<ari_stress> dinesh372: join #bash
<_2> dinesh372 and remember that anything done on the command line can be put in a script.   and some things that cant.
<Scubidus> can someone help me out with my wireless card
<mindrape> lodder_ were you looking for directories?  find . -type d -iregex '.*\/Season.*[0-9]'      that part should work... lemme try to figure out the Series part...
<mindrape> oliver_: they want to be more efficient probably...
<DamienCassou> oliver_: I use eclipse to do Java programming but emacs for texts I have to write (like articles).
<Paddy_EIRE> oliver_: The opposite could be said also... try and avoid polls and "better than's" on this channel it always ends up a flame war
<dinesh372> _2: actually i want to know any good book for learning shell scripting
<DamienCassou> mindrape: did you see that msttcorefont didn't solve my problem?
<mindrape> DamienCassou: yeah... dunno man.  :(
<Athenon_> Ok, so I have postfix installed...and it works fine...locally.  It won't allow any outside clients (ie over the internet) on...it gives me a "cannot establish connection" error like the server's running on a different port or doesn't exist...even though I specified my IP address in mynetworks.  Any ideas?
<_2> dinesh372 but learning the basics of bash the best place to start  imo
<Scubidus> I can get Ubuntu to recognize my card and even list the networks that are available to connect to when I go through
<Scubidus> the manual configuration
<DamienCassou> mindrape: ok. Do you know where I can ask?
<oliver_> how is emacs and vim more effecient?
<oliver_> just wondering, not trying to start a flame war
<oliver_> <=== noob
<Paddy_EIRE> oliver_: try them and see
<mindrape> oliver_ with about 8 keystrokes you can get more done in either of those than any bloated IDE.
<_2> does netbeans require a gui ?
<oliver_> I tried VIM
<DamienCassou> oliver_: lot of shortcuts to move your cursor. never have to use the mouse. You can easily open distant files or edit files as root...
<jtaji> dinesh372: check out two bash guides here http://tldp.org/guides.html
<_2> does netbeans require a gui ?
<dinesh372> _2: actually i am unable to understand what u told me first time
<oliver_> _2, yeah
<oliver_> so emacs and vim are only good for shortcuts and not using mouse?
<_2> dinesh372 oh.    the command    man bash   # opens the documentation for bash
<pogztimz> there is no sound in my computer after i updated? any idea how to fix this problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Athenon_> inet_interfaces is all.....
<oliver_> ok sry
<_2> oliver_ that alone is enough reason to say  vi.* emacs > netbeans
<Athenon_> like i said, it works fine locally...telnet localhost 25...connects fine....but anywhere else...no go
<kodokijo> haii
<_2> oliver_ neither of those need a gui
<pogztimz> hi everyone, there is no sound in my computer after i updated? any idea how to fix this problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | pogztimz
<ubottu> pogztimz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bullgard4> _2: Is there an English word like 'hunter's luck'? I seem to have lost it. Now kondemand/0 is not running every few seconds any more, and I do not know why. It run very short then, anyway. So it seems I cannot use pstree for answering the question put.
<_2> oliver_ if you like gui IDE's  maybe try kdevelop
<_2> bullgard4 lol  yeah.   called  "^&#$^^#"  but can't be pronounced in this channel  :)
<ari_stress> _2, http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2008/11/13/fighting-fragmentation-on-linux says i must separate the partition for torrents for performance
<dinesh372> _2: ok you want me to firstly learn about bash
<[kev]> hi, I have this program , gmail notifier for ubuntu -- how can i make it start automatically when i run ubuntu?
<_2> ari_stress dinesh372 yeah,  that will fill in the blanks on writing shell scripts
<afd_> hi! is there a repository that packages the latest nvidia beta drivers?
<Scubidus> Can someone help me with my network card I can get the OS to recognize that its there, even go so far as list the possible networks, though it won't let me connect using it
<ari_stress> [kev]: system > prefrences > sessions
<dayo_> .
<nightrid3r> i have to setup an tlsp server but there's 1 windows vista pc that also needs connection to the ltsp server, you know of a windows client i can use, it must be very simple
<_2> dinesh372  http://bash-hackers.org/wiki/doku.php/scripting/tutoriallist
<mindrape> dinesh372: this is the one that I learned from... http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide  (first on the list in the link _2 gave you)
<dli> wubi question. how do I recover passwd for wubi installation?
<wormdrink> Hi
<wormdrink> everybody
<wormdrink> how do i select gcc version ?
<Diehardy> hello
<_2> dli boot to single user mode (recovery mode) and copy /etc/passwd~ to /etc/passwd    and /etc/shadow~ to /etc/shadow   note that can erase users frewhly added too.  you might be better resetting the password with   passwd username
<_2> freshly
<Athenon_> ok....and it works when i throw it on a different port.........firewall blocking it?
<wormdrink> say i have 4.3 and 4.2
<wormdrink> how do i change from 4.3 to 4.2
<owen1> i want to burn a file onto a dvd. i insert empty dvd. where is it located?
<carpii> is this a riddle?  I think its located in your dvd drive, where you just put it
<wormdrink> no i think he means path
<wormdrink> to device
<wormdrink> or something
<carpii> hehe yeah, i was just teasing :p
<wormdrink> lol
<_2> it's still a riddle
<_2> here's the answer  http://pastebin.com/f21d535bd
<_2> ummm may not work correctly on notebooks that can't close their own drive
<skeebo>  /server irc.spotchat.org
<ari_stress> _2: nice tool: http://tips4linux.com/check-fragmentation-levels-on-ext3-files/
<O__o> hi how to connect vnc?
<O__o> i always get this error  open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<ari_stress> oh sh**, my drive is really fragmented
<Scubidus> So can someone help me with my wireless?
<houyan> i'm on a macbook pro v4,1 i'm using ubuntu 8.10; i have sound 'leakage', i.e. i plug in my microphones, i watch a movie, and people can still hear some sound of the movie
<Slart> ari_stress: noone said ext3 didn't fragment.. it just don't affect performance the same way it does to ntfs and friends
<Athenon_> no, iptables looks fine...but why isnt the dang server receiving the traffic and responding?  it's not throwing any loggable errors -_-
<ari_stress> Slart: 300[2006]DvDrip[Eng]-aXXo.avi: 5211 extents found, perfection would be 6 extents. 5000 frags
<ari_stress> :(
<Slart> ari_stress: yup.. I've got files like that too
<ari_stress> Slart: hmm.. i thought it does defrag on-the-fly :(
<Slart> ari_stress: you can wait until ext4 becomes standard.. it comes with a defragger
<Slart> ari_stress: nah.. it creates files a bit differently than windows does.. but I don't think it defragments automatically.. not that I know of at least
<ari_stress> Slart: nice to hear that. great
<nightrid3r> !info pgdb
<ubottu> Package pgdb does not exist in intrepid
<_2> !info filefrag
<ubottu> Package filefrag does not exist in intrepid
<ari_stress> ubottu is wrong, i have filefrag in 8.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> _2: it isn't a package.. it's just an application.. I think its in some other package
<Slart> !find filefrag
<Alex_21> Hi, all, I have no sound on my box. It is a fresh install of Ubuntu PPC 8.04 and I am using a G4 Digital Audio Powermac tower
<ubottu> File filefrag found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja
<Alex_21> Any help to get it working is greatly appreciated
<^TuTTiLiberi^502> ciao
<^TuTTiLiberi^502> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> Slart maybe use that on it to see  http://pastebin.com/f6d7c2546
<nightrid3r> !find pgdb
<ubottu> File pgdb found in courier-doc, courier-maildrop, maildrop, python-pygresql
<Slart> _2: or just !find filefrag in this channel.. or use apt-file
<ari_stress> oh man torrent really mess up my drive. need to reformat and separate it into another partition
<_2> Slart that doesn't tell me what provides it.   apt-file would
<Slart> ari_stress: try to make the client create the entire file when you start a torrent.. instead of adding to it constantly
<ari_stress> Slart: can we do that? i use ktorrent
<Slart> _2:  "File filefrag found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja" that doesn't tell you?
<_2> Slart i mean obviously package manpages-fr-extra does not provide  filefrag executable
<Slart> _2: we didn't say we wanted an executable
<_2> like duh
<codeyman> hi Slart..
<Slart> hey codeyman
<codeyman> Slart: Still stuck in read only file system :(
<codeyman> found this in dmesg: kernel: EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem. ... kernel: EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery. kernel: EXT3-fs: recovery complete. ... kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<Slart> codeyman: and fsck didn't find anything wrong? no other errors?
<_2> codeyman   root fs ?
<compguy1101> anyone know why ubuntu remix wont come out of sleep if you leave it for like longer then an hour?
<_2> codeyman you can   sudo mount -no remount,rw /  # to make it writable so you can fix things.
<codeyman> Slart: fsck didn't find anything
<_2> assuming it's the root fs which you didn't answer
<codeyman> _2: fix what?
<_2> you said you were in readonly fs ?
<_2> you obviously can't change anything in a ro fs
<codeyman> I can use livecd/mount .. -remount to make the partition readable..
<codeyman> and change it
<codeyman> but after reboot.. it drops back to the read only state
<Alex_21> Help with PPC sound anyone?
<Alex_21> Please
<ari_stress> codeyman: maybe the /etc/fstab is wrong
<compguy1101> Alex_21, whats up
<codeyman> nope.. its fine
<codeyman> that was the default
<_2> codeyman so find out why it's not remounting rootfs rw and change it.
<ari_stress> codeyman: what caused the ro?
<_2> ari_stress exactly.
<codeyman> _2: :D .. thats what am trying
<ari_stress> codeyman: i mean the history, maybe power outage?
<codeyman> ari_stress: no poweroutage.. only thing I did before was install libsplashy.. then reinstalled usplash
<codeyman> maybe initramfs is conked in the process.. but i did update-initramfs -c to get a new one
<ari_stress> codeyman: oh.. hmm.
<codeyman> that didn't help either
<_2> messed up initramfs then.    rebuild it.
<phenom> Out of curiosity,, has any one been noticing problems with firefox recently?
<badserii> Hi, does someone have experience with ssh tunneling for mysql ? I had it done, but when mysql is in use, and when I do a netstat -vuptan on the client machine, there are plenty connections with TIME_WAIT status. Is it normal, of if not, how to correct this. Thank you in advance!
<codeyman> did update-initramfs -c , dpkg-reconfigure linux-image, update-grub
<codeyman> did all google could come up with
<ari_stress> codeyman: how about reinstalling the kernel
<codeyman> reconfigure kernel image is as good as that I think
<Slart> phenom: works nicely here on 64bit.. but i've got a restart waiting for me since the last batch of libc updates I think
<_2> codeyman ok.  are you in the real system or in the live cd ?
<codeyman> am booted off on a live usb on the machine that is giving me grief
<_2> codeyman ok what is the device node ?   sda2 ???
<codeyman> sda8
<codeyman> for /
<_2> codeyman ok.  sudo umount /dev/sda8 && sudo fsck -f /dev/sda8
<phenom> I'm having issues with firefox "locking the sound" as things go, which crashes totem etc; it won't allow me to input searches in to the google mini taskbar occasionally, and when that happens when I click on a link it open in a new tab instead of redirecting the current one.. It's real odd, but I am getting that on 2 ubuntu boxes and an Etch box.
<codeyman> i did that
<_2> with -f ?
<codeyman> yes
<codeyman> then with -c
<phenom> So I'm thinking a recent update screwed up FF.
<phenom> :/
<ari_stress> phenom: that's so strange
<_2> codeyman ok.  tune2fs -l /dev/sda8     and pastebin it.
<codeyman> ok
<phenom> And I actually notice a problem updating these last 20 acpid updates on both ubuntu boxes :P
<phenom> Lol, bad week of updates.
<Alex_21> Help with PPC sound anyone?
<Alex_21> Please
<ari_stress> phenom: i've just ran update this morning, things seem fine
<compguy1101> Alex_21,  i asked you once
<ari_stress> btw, can we run nautilus as root? how
<ari_stress> i mean other than sudo nautilus
<compguy1101> you have to ask the question for us to help you, or you can try google
<Slart> ari_stress: gksudo nautilus.. but be careful
<Alex_21> Hi, all, I have no sound on my box. It is a fresh install of Ubuntu PPC 8.04 and I am using a G4 Digital Audio Powermac tower
<Alex_21> Any help is greatly appreciated
<Slart> !gksudo | ari_stress
<ubottu> ari_stress: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<phenom> ari_stress, sudo nautilus
<phenom> ahh
<compguy1101> Alex_21, did you do all your updates?
<ari_stress> Slart: thanks. that's great tip, all this time i thought it was sudo
<Slart> ari_stress: thank ubottu =)
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_2> !helpersnack | slart
<codeyman> _2: http://pastebin.com/m6fb9edbf here you go
<ubottu> slart: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Slart> Yum! Err.. bah.. you know the rest...
<_2> codeyman that's ext4 ?
<codeyman> ext4 isn't live yet!!
<codeyman> this is regular ext3 on ubuntu 8.10
<codeyman> 64bit
<_2> oh 64  ok
<codeyman> why do you say ext4?
<Ch1ppy> Hey. I got a segfault while processing the triggers for gxine during an upgrade, so I ran "dpkg --configure -a" and now am getting "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed." Can anyone help me out?
<quentusrex> How do I add a particular user or group the ability to read and write to a directory?
<quentusrex> I'd like two groups to be able to read/write to a directory
<ari_stress> quentusrex: use filesystem acl
<ari_stress> !setfacl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setfacl
<hellhound_> after installing 8.10 and then installing the restricted nvidia driver, I am not longer able to boot into x ... i just get the command prompt... startx reveals no devices found     can anyone help?
<ari_stress> quentusrex: sudo setfacl -m u:user1:rw /path/somedir
<_2> codeyman humour me,  sudo umount /dev/sda8 ;sudo fsck -f /dev/sda8  #pastebin the results.  i know it's marked clean   and if that says it's all clean then the issue is in either the "root=" or in the /etc/fstab
<_2> or the init script.   not likely unless you have been playing in /etc/init.d/
<Donny> Hello, Im having a problem connecting to my router with my wireless card. The driver is installed and working but i cant seem to connect .. anyone have an idea?
<codeyman> _2: as i said.. I was playing with a library that could have messed with init.d or initramfs
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<codeyman> _2:http://pastebin.com/m4b99af16
<_2> codeyman k sec.
<nivek> hi, can someone help me -- my screen resolution is crap right now ... its like my nVidia card has no driver or something?...
<_2> codeyman ok.   mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<codeyman> and..
<_2> codeyman mount | grep sda8
<_2> codeyman ?
<codeyman> _2:/dev/sda8 on /home/ubuntu/tmp type ext3 (rw)
<_2> that's  (rw)   so it's not the fs
 * werdnum waves
<codeyman> _2: this is from liveusb.. hope we are on the same page
<werdnum> I get this error when trying to play an AVI file with VLC -- [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 141.19 failed with error code 11: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<co_setia> hy
<_2> now.  grep ' / ' /mnt/etc/fstab
<_2> codeyman yes same page.
<_2> codeyman  grep ' / ' /mnt/etc/fstab
<saranya> I don't have the repository with ruby in it enabled *shrug* how to do it
<codeyman> one sec
<ethen637> hey anyone?
<_2> i guess that could be tabbed insted of spaced
<codeyman> _2: http://pastebin.com/d5364f679
<[kev]> has anyone here used ubuntu 8.10 for a while?
<Slart> !anyone | [kev]
<ubottu> [kev]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[kev]> problem is: im finding it VERY buggy ... i just wrote a lot of code using eclipse -- in ubuntu 8.10 ..and eclipse crashed for no reason..and i lost all my code
<saranya> pls anyone answer my question I don't have the repository with ruby in it enabled *shrug* how to do it
<Slart> [kev]: eclipse might very well be buggy... I wont argue with that
<hischild> join #ubuntu-ops
<_2> codeyman ok you need to boot the real system.   add boot options "nosplash guiet"
<Slart> hischild: all of us? =)
<hischild> Slart, it was a typo, i started typing to fast
<_2> codeyman be sure to umount /mnt before you reset.
<codeyman> _2: in menul.list?
<_2> codeyman you can there,  or at boot time   grub edit feature
<Slart> hischild: =)
<co_setia> hyyyyyyyyyy
<codeyman> _2: ok.. will try that be back later then to report
<_2> ok i'll be around
<Finnish> I have this problem  libavc1394-dev: Depends: libavc1394-0 (= 0.5.3-1build1) but 0.5.3-1+b1 is to be installed What I need to do?
<humbolt> The graphical interface did not properly start, which is needed for graphical logins. It is likely that the X Window System or GDM is not properly configured. -- Always get that, the first time I try to switch to a new user session with the fast-switching applet. But it works on the second try. What can I do?
<hellhound_> after installing 8.10 and then installing the restricted nvidia driver, I am not longer able to boot into x ... i just get the command prompt... startx reveals no devices found     can anyone help?
<ethen637> ubuntu 8.19 is awesome .
<ethen637> oh sorry 8.19
<ethen637> oh sorry 8.10
<chronosza> does anyone know if the intel x3100 is supported on 8.10? the OS hangs if it tries to do any 3d acceleration using the detected intel driver and the best google tells me is that it doesnt work.
<ethen637> yes
<sidewalk> how can i set several different background images (wallpapers) in Ubuntu 8.10 (Gnome) ?
<ethen637> so simple
<riley> right click desktop and choose change desktop bacround
<chronosza> ethen637:  was that yes for me?
<riley> backround*
<ethen637> jjust right click on desktop and select configure desktop
<ethen637> that all , u can  see menu which shows you to change background
<riley> there is no configure desktop
<riley> i just checked
<extor> Is there any way to mount an LVM volume into something readable when you boot off a knoppix CD?
<randal> you guys are gonna laugh at this i started a live cd for g partition and was resizing my hard drive partitions and the power went out and i lost everything is there away to repair this
<_2> !testdisk | randal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<step21> randal: that's what notebooks are for ...
<_2> !info testdisk | randal
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<_2> might work....
<randal> _2 ??????
<ethen637> oh oops then open image you wnat to set at desktop then right click on it , check wheter u  can see option as sert as background
<randal> _2 whats that
<step21> randal: and if you live somewhere where that happens often I would get some backup power
<randal> step21:  it was the power out my bro keeked the power cord out
<_2> randal boot the live cd   install testdisk and try it.
<randal> step21: kicked
<step21> randal: there's no easy way unfortunately.
<hazhar> any one know about cooldisk error ? i can,t copy any thing in my memory cart !
<randal> step21: what are you talkingabout
<ethen637> what kicking is their
<randal> _2:  where do i get test disk
<_2> !info testdisk | randal
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<step21> randal: professional data recovery might have a shot, but that costs good money ... on your own if you don't know anything about this, just reinstall ...
<_2> step21 why don't you let him try testdisk,   i works some times
<O__o> how to type ’ ??
<randal> _2: that code you keep sending me does nothing
<O__o> in man x11vnc i suppose to type  ssh -t -L 5900:localhost:5900 far-host ’x11vnc -localhost  -display :0’
<_2> on second though, step21 you are the man.
<O__o> ’ ??
<O__o> how do u type ’ in keyboard?
<O__o> ' " ` <---- those are not ’
<riley> key under esc
<_2> i mean,   randal  are ignoring what ubottu says ?    do you know how to install packages ?
<O__o> key under esc = ` not ’
<riley> oops
<step21> randal: try http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd , if thatdoesn't work you'll have to reinstall
<_2> randal see ubottu's next line...
<_2> !info testdisk | randal
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<_2> see     ^
<_2> you can install it in your live cd via the package manager
<_2> and run it.
<step21> _2: testdisk might work ... wasn't aware that there was anything stable for linux/ext2
<step21> nice
<_2> step21 it really depends only on what exactly was happening on the disk when the power failed.   chances are it will work.  but there are things that could have been happening that will destroy the data  so....
<mikevankuik> I'm trying to use syslog to save log data from my router but something isn't right yet the log file doesn't get written
<ethen637> check admin access
<step21> _2: yeah true, even harder to determine remotely I guess
<_2> yep
<sidewalk> does anyone know how i setup different wallpapers for different workspaces in Ubuntu?
<sidewalk> im not using the cube
<fosco_> sidewalk: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Wallpapoz
<_2> codeyman has been too long gone... he's probably writing down what the console told him...
<hazhar_> hi
<pundiramit> how to solve this problem "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv" . I have just installed ubuntu-8.10 and I got this error during installing updates.
<pundiramit> is there any way to update? how should I get that GPG key?
<codeyman> _2: fixed the issue finally.. splashy had hijacked the init process somehow :(
<_2> codeyman glad you are streight now.
<codeyman> I just apt-get installed splashy and it worked after printing some issues.. still fails and cries about stuff.. but I dont really care about those as long as the system is bootable..
<codeyman> thanks _2
<codeyman> I owe you one
<_2> codeyman don't mention it.
<_2> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<_2> !gpgkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey
<kavitha> whic is the best graphics library?
<ziroday> sidewalk: AFAIK you can't. You can have wallpapers change over time, but not have per desktop wallpapers
<kavitha> which one is the best graphics library?
<_2> kavitha the one you like
<kavitha> hmmm
<ethen637> kavitha are u from india
<_2> kavitha "best" is a non-question question in the linux world
<kavitha> one which gives better performance
<kavitha> ya
<ethen637> i'm also hhaha
<_2> some like qt  some like gtk   some dont
<kavitha> ok
<kavitha> wer in india?
<ethen637> near mumbai and you?
<kavitha> i m using ubuntu..
<kavitha> wer near mumbai?
<ethen637> i use 8.10 desktop edition
<ethen637> on my lappy
<kavitha> 2_: which graphics library gives better performance?
<kane77> hi, can I downgrade package using apt-get (install older version)?
<ziroday> kavitha: it depends what you use them for
 * _2 's name is an allusion to being binary or "base two"
<_2> kavitha probably gtk if you ask that in here.  but if you ask in #kubuntu it's probably qt
<kavitha> ziroday: for plugin implementation
<ethen637> kavitha:_batu
<ziroday> kavitha: what exactly are you trying to develop?
<_2> kavitha gtk is what they want me to tell you.
<ethen637> lathica
<kavitha> i want to display video in browser
<ethen637> oh it;'s easy with html
<kavitha> ya?
<kavitha> ya
<ziroday> kavitha: what browser
<_2> ethen637 talking flash are you ?
<kavitha> hey lathica?
<kavitha> u r lathica?
<ethen637> ya from slumdog millenior
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kavitha> wer u did ur degree... in Mulky?
<_2> rww there wasn't anything going on  @ the moment anyway
<hellhound> i just installed 8.10 and after activating the restricted nvidia driver and rebooting I can no longer get into x.  if i type startx i get "(EE) No devices detected." and "Fatal server error: no screens found"  I have put my xorg file on pastebin at http://pastebin/m29b60d2    can anyone PLEASE help?
<rww> pundiramit: Is your computer's date and time set correctly?
<ethen637> no i'm U.G
<sidewalk> wallpapoz doesnt start under Ubuntu 8.10
<rww> _2: So?
<ariphone2G3G> hi
<carpii> hellhound, your url doesnt work
<sonoblaise> I'm writing a shell script and I've a small bug..  I want to assign an output file to a variable (var='/tmp/tempfile') and then use it as a redirection this way: mycommand [params] > $var  ...  the thing tells me that the redirection is ambiguous.  How should i do it then?
<ethen637> no i don't have any problem with 8.10
<ziroday> sidewalk: try desktop drapes, however both are quite buggy
<pundiramit> yes I did it manually? It gave me wrong date/time after installation.
<sidewalk> ziroday: can you recommend another solution?
<ziroday> sidewalk: desktop drapes
<kavitha> ziroday: firefox browser
<ziroday> hellhound: you didn't pastebin anything or gave the wrong link :)
<rww> pundiramit: It's correct now, though? Year, month, date, etc? Because the usual cause of that error is your computer's date being set in the past.
<carpii> hellhound: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<hellhound> carpii: sorry it should be http://pastebin.com/m29b60d2
<knic> can someone help me with tar, I am trying to back up a directory that contains a symlink but I want to exclude certain files in it, and it doesnt seem to be working
<ziroday> kavitha: well then you need to use <video> tags, but this isn't the right place for those types of question. Ask in #web
<ariphone2G3G> hi someone could help me on my pptp server .
<ariphone2G3G> plz i get connected but it s disconnected after less thant one minute
<ziroday> hellhound: also can we have your xorg.log please
<carpii> knic, what isnt working, and what are you trying?
<pundiramit> rww: it looks correct to me. there should be some way to get my date/time settings from NTP. I will try to set my system date/time through that
<kavitha> pundiramit: NTP ll set
<rww> pundiramit: Okay. Do that, then try updating again. You could also try the instructions in the second post of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255023
<pundiramit> rww: also I'm working under proxy settings. does it have anything to do with the error?
<hellhound> ziroday: i don't know of a way to send the log to pastebin wtihout typing it all out manually (which is what i did for xorg)...
<ziroday> hellhound: you can install the pastebinit program and then do cat /path/to/log | pastebinit
<carpii> or just open it in a text editor and cut and paste
<rww> pundiramit: I'm not sure, to be honest.
<ariphone2G3G> exactly one minute after the connection it s disconnected from the pptp server
<ziroday> carpii: he has no xorg...
<ziroday> carpii: X does not start.
<carpii> yeah i know, i was explaining that he didnt need to type it all into pastebin ;)
<sonoblaise> is there a channel specialized for shell scripting??
<chronosza> does anyone know which driver should be used for the intel x3100?
<chronosza> the default intel one does not.
<rww> sonoblaise: there's the #bash channel; that might be useful
<ziroday> sonoblaise: if you're using bash then #bash
<sonoblaise> rww and ziroday : thanks a lot!
<hellhound> ziroday: ok here you go http://pastebin.com/f6af9a923
<kavitha> after settint to ntp u need to restart network
<kavitha> after setting to ntp u need to restart network
<ziroday> hellhound: your video card is connected and seated correctly right?
<ziroday> hellhound: also what is the output of lspci | grep VGA?
<hellhound> ziroday: yes actually i have two video cards and two monitors both video cards are NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
<Donny> Anyone know why my wifi card isnt connecting to my router? the driver is set up on it any programs i could get to manage that or somthign?
<althaf> hey,i'm facing a problem
<ziroday> hellhound: okay, whats the output of lspci | grep VGA?
<althaf> i disabled booting to dgm
<althaf> gdm
<althaf> and i like booting to text mode
<chronosza> anyone know about the intel driver? i need accell in vmware
<althaf> and doing startx
<althaf> when i dothat , after my usage im unable to shutdown
<hellhound> ziroday: i get two lines "01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)" and "04:00.0 VGA Compatible controller nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)"
<althaf> i mean i have to explicitly give shutdown -h now
<somaunn> hello guys
<ziroday> hellhound: okay, one sec
<althaf> any one ?
<ziroday> hellhound: why don't you try run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<unanxbt> My GDM is not automatically starting up, can anyone help me?
<somaunn> althaf: trying to understand the current subject
<althaf> ok thanks for that ping
<althaf> i dont used gdm to login rather i do startx
<ziroday> unanxbt: do you have terminal prompt?
<unanxbt> ziroday, yes
<ziroday> unanxbt: what does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start output?
<ariphone2G3G> ziroday could you give me a hand please with my pptp server ?
<althaf> and one more thing , i cant even see the shutdown/logout/restart option in my pannel,
<althaf> i have to choose system->shutdown
<unanxbt> ziroday, It starts the gdm but whenever I restart my PC GDM does not automatically starts
<althaf> but even if i do that it wont work
<ziroday> unanxbt: did you disable it?
<unanxbt> I installed kde and kdm with it so it disabled gdm but then I uninstalled kde and also kdm and reenabled gdm but its not starting
<kavitha> #plugin
<althaf> somaunn did u understand my problem
<hellhound> ziroday: i got the exact same response after running sudo nvidia-xconfig both using startx first and rebooting kdm still did not boot so i logged in and tried startx and still got "(EE) No devices detected" "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<somaunn> althaf: explain it bro
<ziroday> unanxbt: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ziroday> hellhound: strange
<althaf> see . i usually use gdm to login , now i have disabled gdm , i login throu textmode
<unanxbt> ziroday, ok, lemme check it
<kavitha> #audio
<ziroday> hellhound: is your xorg.conf different then before?
<althaf> and do startx for gui
<ziroday> althaf: okay, and whats not working?
<althaf> when i boot up in this way , im unable to shutdown my  system from the menu
<unanxbt> ziroday, its done and says that the changes will take place on next login
<althaf> rather i have to use shutdown -h now
<Lorre> mornin' all.
<althaf> from terminal
<althaf> and even im unable to see the menus in the taskbar pannel
<althaf> i mean shutdown menus
<unanxbt> ziroday, if you are here then i can logoff and will come back!
<ziroday> unanxbt: sure
<althaf> ziroday: did u get me
<ziroday> althaf: okay, instead of typing in startx try instead sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<althaf> ok , why is that so ?
<althaf> startx does the job , does gdm start up some powrmanagment servive
<ziroday> althaf: try it first
<althaf> ok .. i will be back
<Timecop> im look for same help how setup FTP to my webserver upload Pages?
<Lorre> Anyone have the the time to help me out with a wireless network issue?
<hellhound> ziroday: no but that is what i think i did before i have also tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xerver-xorg and i tried downloading the nvidia driver from nvidia and then sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<Timecop> 8:40pm here
<ziroday> hellhound: does a livecd work?
<unanxbt> ziroday, no, the gdm is not starting automatically, i have to start it manually
<unanxbt> ziroday, lemme tell the output of "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<unanxbt> ziroday, update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/gdm missing LSB style header
<endeavormac> if i have a general disdain for IDEs, is this considered unhealthy behavior? are there others out there who believe a text editor will do them fine?
<ziroday> unanxbt: I get the same error here, and then after  System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist.
<binarymutant> endeavormac, I like vim
<ziroday> endeavormac: this question would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic but I just use a text editor
<unanxbt> ziroday, yes, same is here also, does your gdm start automatically?
<ziroday> unanxbt: yes
<endeavormac> heh ok, thanks
<hellhound> ziroday: sorry had a connection problem...yes the livecd works and I can reinstall 8.10 fine and it will boot fine... it is only when I try to enable the restricted graphics driver that I get this issue
<unanxbt> ziroday, then what can be wrong with mine?
<ziroday> hellhound: okay, I think its an issue with dual cards and the propriatery nvidia drivers. Can't be sure myself as have never had dual cards.
<caspix> hello
<ziroday> hellhound: whats the output of Xorg -scanpci?
<ziroday> unanxbt: not sure, sorry
<unanxbt> ziroday, np
<caspix> anyone here using xubuntu?
<ziroday> caspix: the folks in #xubuntu will be
<caspix> ok. thx
<caspix> quit
<kavitha> quit
<deasy> ggg
<dr4g> Hey all i'm currently logged in as a user with sudo access. I tried to edit the /etc/passwd file and accidently changed my user ID to 1000. Now i can't edit the passwd file because when attempting to perform a sudo command it says 'Who are you?'. all i need is root access so i can edit this file. Can someone help me please ?
<althaf> ziroday:?
<althaf> gdm failed to start
<althaf> and one more thing
<althaf> i used following to disable gdm -- update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ziroday> althaf: why did gdm fail to start
<althaf> no idea , may be because of  update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<hellhound> ziroday: i get "fatal server error Unrecognized option: -scanpci"
<ziroday> hellhound: urgh
<dr4g> When i installed ubuntu it didn't ask me for the root password only the user i initally set up with sudo access. Can someone help me identify my root password ?
<DJones> !root | dr4g:
<ubottu> dr4g:: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lorre> Anyone have the the time to help me out with a wireless network issue?
<ziroday> hellhound: try add BusID "PCI:01:00:00" under Devices please
<ZeusKhush> Lorre - shoot!
<Hyphenex> Does the ubuntu live CD come with ntfs3g?
<dr4g> DJones: i changed my passwd file for my current user and messed it up. Now when i try to use sudo it doesn't know who i am (errornous user id) and can't sudo vi /etc/passwd to fix it.
<Hyphenex> dr4g, try sudo - (with the dash)
<ziroday> dr4g: you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<ziroday> dr4g: that will give you root access
<ziroday> dr4g: obviously don't do step 11
<dr4g> Hyphenex: sudo - gives me a syntax error. su - doesn't do anything.
<dr4g> My user id in my passwd file is fu**ed so it doesn't know who i am
<alaa_> any one can help me to mae my hp lj printer 1018 work with ubuntu desktop 8.10?
<ziroday> dr4g: did you see my suggestion?
<Lorre> ZeusKhush, see msg
<Myrtti> dr4g: mind your language please, this is a family-friendly channel
<dr4g> Apologies.
<Hyphenex> dr4g, boot from a live D I guess and fix the file then :P
<dr4g> ziroday:  i see the suggestion i will attempt to get that root shell from grub. Thanks for your suggestion i'll let you know how i got on.
<dr4g> Hyphenex: that's also an option but i need access to this development server ASAP and can't waste time downloading the ISO
<alaa_> any one can help me to make my hp lj printer 1018 work with ubuntu desktop 8.10?
<unanxbt> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<ziroday> dr4g: there was someone in the thread who had a similar issue as you, he was able to access /etc/passwd through that method
<hellhound> ziroday: specifying the BusID did not work either :(
<obama_linux> need help with nvidia geforce 9400 GT getting the overscan too work with my tv
<ziroday> hellhound: then I'm out of ideas sorry
<dr4g> ziroday: okay - i added 'init=/bin/bash it loads a bunch of stuff then goes blank. and does nothing.
<obama_linux> nvidia settings manager no longer has the overscan option in it
<ziroday> dr4g: did you add rw init=/bin/bash or just init=/bin/bash?
<dr4g> first one
<dr4g> it has ro quiet splash on there
<dr4g> i added the first one to the end, it booted stuff up then just sat there.
<dr4g> next time i removed the ro quiet splash and added rw init=/bin/bash and nothing
<dr4g> My monitor just sits flashing on the power LED but with no HDD activity or screen output
<hellhound> ziroday: thank you for your help.... i am still trying some stuff in google... i am wondering if I have to have the dual monitors setup correctly before nvidia drivers work... in otherwords once activated, it may find the other cards causing a conflict to where I have to setup the whole xorg file for both cards before anything works
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys and gals. I've not been able to use my ADSL line since upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 at the end of October. Searched around a lot, started threads in forums, reported bugs, but nothing. Got help here a week or so ago aswell, but couldn't figure it out. Has anyone else here heard of 8.10 having problems connecting to the internet via LAN/ADSL modem? The network card and modem works fine with Windows. I even tried the live CD
<CrownAmbassador> in my works computer and get the same result. Just don't understand how it can do this in 2 computers and most other people don't have this problem. Extremely frustrating.
<sagetator50> ştie cineva şi româna?
<Valio> ebasi maikata
<Valio> mnoo ora we
<Valio> chikii
<Valio> :D
<FloodBot1> Valio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Valio> okey bitch
<obama_linux> i need overscan help with nvidia 9400GT
<dayo_> lol wtf?
<ariphone2G3G> hi someone could help me with pptp server ?
<dayo_> aruphone2G3G: try #ubuntu-server?
<ariphone2G3G> oki thanks
<Valio> :)
<obama_linux> dayo_ could you help me with a video card problem
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> I just did a standard update on intrepid and now X is completely blank when I start
<lesshaste> how can I change the driver to something generic so I can at least start x?
<lesshaste> it looks like the Intel driver is broken
<ariphone2G3G> no one in ubuntu-server ...;; :-(
<JamesA_> Is there anyone here willing to test my PGP keys by sending me a PGP email if I provide my PGP key?
<drazzil> lesshaste: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   edit it changing the driver from,  to "vesa"
<HaiHappen> hi
<HaiHappen> i think that is not a german channel.....   thats right ???
<zaggynl> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> where can i get older versions of firefox.. for linux
<HaiHappen> THX
<HaiHappen> bye
<silv3r_m00n> hello ... i want older versions of firefox for linux
<miked> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<stevem> Hi, I use a command like...       su - myuser -c "/bin/mycommand"          in rc.local so the process starts as another user, but it never works... but the command does work if typed manually... any guesses on another way I can run something from rc.local as another user in background?
<patmanpato> has anyone had issues with loading some module to do with the power button, and start up ?
<wesley_> Hi. I'm unable to get my sound (logitech usb headphones) to work.  cat /proc/asound/cards - shows it's listed - aplay -l also lists the logitech headphones
<wesley_> anyone any suggestion?
<norgay> how do i activate the docker in gnome?
<norgay> I just installed docker through synaptic but don't know how to activate it now!
<Steff> In terminal -> sudo docker?
<Steff> I don't know what docker is ? :D
<erUSUL> Steff: why sudo ?
<erUSUL> norgay: Alt + f2 -> run "docker"
<Steff> Yeh - same shit ;)
<ayy> hi
<Steff> hi ayy
 * LexaWhiteWolf waves
<norgay> i get docker through alt+f2 but how do I add the menu items on it
<ploom> hi, what would be reasonable to do in case for some gnome applications (like gnome-system-monitor and rhythmbox) there are a few translations that are wrong on ubuntu, but right when using for example gentoo?
<Alfarin> I had a Windows machine... it had lots of media with CJK filename on NTFS partition...  I moved all of them to my NAS (ext3) and nuked it to install ubuntu...  everything with ubuntu works great... except I'm seeing all ?'s for the filenames when I mount the ext3 drive on my NAS.... any idea how I should come about correcting this?
<lesshate> hi
<lesshate> X now just comes up with a black blank screen since I did the last intrepid update
<lesshate> I am using the intel driver
<lesshate> how can I get X to start?
<lesshate> the error message in the logs is "underrun pipe B" it seems
<rainmanp7> lesshate i think if you type startx
<lesshate> rainmanp7: go on
<rainmanp7> lesshate looking it up now
<lesshate> rainmanp7: thanks! I am in a virtual terminal :(
<lesshate> rainmanp7: looking stuff up is a little tricky
<syockit> lesshate: if you have xorg.conf, tell it to use vesa driver for now
<syockit> but since you said intrepid, I doubt you have it
<rainmanp7> lesshate try typeing that first and see what happens ?
<lesshate> syockit: ok but could you help me do that? I tried changing the intel line to vesa with no luck
<lesshate> syockit: I can pastebin some stuff if that would help
<lesshate> rainmanp7: try typing startx?? The problem is that X comes up blank
<rainmanp7> ohhh ok hrmmm can you move through directories and stuff ?
<syockit> lesshate: wow, since you can pastebin, It'd be helpful if you can pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log
<syockit> lesshate: even with Driver "vesa", it fails to start?
<rconan> since when did visudo not open vim?
<rainmanp7> lesshate um I would type locate xorg.conf and check to see what video thing it's loading <open that file as admin>
<erUSUL> rconan: it uses you default editor afaik
<lesshate> syockit: http://pastebin.com/f1674151e
<lesshate> rainmanp7: intel
<rconan> the default editor always used to be vim
<rconan> i suppose it's a little confusing for people not used to it though
<SlimeyPete> if you set $EDITOR to 'vim' it'll probably use vim
<rainmanp7> lesshate try changing that to um instead of intel to -> Device      "VESA Framebuffer"
<erUSUL> rconan: see the man page it uses /usr/bin/editor --> /etc/alternatives/editor --> whatever you choose through update-alternatives
<ariphone2G3G> i mtrying to access a pptp server using my 3G provider to bypass port restriction pptp server is under the wrt54G router running dd-wrt firmware
<erUSUL> SlimeyPete: rconan the manpage metions that it usually ignores EDITOR and VISUAL
<syockit> and here I thought that underrun problem was fixed
<rainmanp7> lesshate and under that try putting this DefaultDepth 16
<Schalken> Q: With Wubi, is it possible to mount the host Windows/NTFS file system?
<rconan> erUSUL, well... I did sudo EDITOR=vim visudo and it used vim so the man-page would appear to be wrong
<inktri> my motherboard's built in nic is not showing up with lspci nor is it showing up in Windows... i've tried updating bios, resetting cmos, but it's still not working. is there anything i can do besides buying a nic card?
<erUSUL> rconan: note that is said "usually" ;P
<inktri> how can i verify whether or not my nic is really broken?
<rconan> erUSUL, fair point. still somewhat confusing
<lesshate> syockit: what do you think?
<erUSUL> rconan: quoting " Normally, visudo does not honor the VISUAL or EDITOR environment variables unless they contain an editor in the aforementioned editors list.
<erUSUL> rconan: but it woulb be easier if you just "man visudo" XD
<chickin> Hi, do you just ask a question or what?
<erUSUL> !ask | chickin
<ubottu> chickin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syockit> lesshate: hmm? have you changed to vesa yet? That xorg.0.log indicates it's still using "intel" module
<lesshate> syockit: no..let me do that
<chickin> bunty broke broke. Changed fstab bunty vim no problem with mount /dev/sda32. Bunty grub not lilo. No booty boot. Bunty broked.
<chickin> please help
<rainmanp7> lesshate you need to change it first save it then reset the X cntrl+alt+bckspace then it can take effect
<rainmanp7> I hope it takes effect
<syockit> lesshate: as rainmanp said, you need admin access. Do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or something
<chickin> syockit bunty broke broke. Changed fstab bunty vim no problem with mount /dev/sda32. Bunty grub not lilo. No booty boot. Bunty broked.
<lesshate> syockit: ooh that was exciting
<lesshate> syockit: how do I turn on the mouse so I can copy and paste
<syockit> I forgot how you copypaste in nano
<chickin> erUSUL bunty broke broke. Changed fstab bunty vim no problem with mount /dev/sda32. Bunty grub not lilo. No booty boot. Bunty broked.
<carpii> ctrl+^ and ctrl+K i think
<carpii> ctrl+^ and ctrl+U i think
<lesshate> syockit: I did startx and got "f000:4aa0: 01 ILLEGAL
<carpii> chickin, if your fstab edits are anything like your english, no wonder its broke broke
<lesshate> EXTENDED X86 OPCODE"
<lesshate> syockit: that's exciting :)
<erUSUL> chickin: rephrase the question to something that makes sense please
<lesshate> syockit: that was with vesa
<chickin> carpii that could be a relevant point.
<oCean_> chickin: you're not making much sense. Try to form complete sentences in english, describing details of your problem
<WonderStivi> hey guys
<carpii> :p
<WonderStivi> just curious, anyone had problems with Brasero lately? Burning audio cd's?
<syockit> lesshate: hmm wonder what that is. What does your xorg.conf look like?
<chickin> erUSUL, oCean_ ok, I shall try again. I am not proficient with the technical language needed to describe my problem as I am an ubuntu (indeed, a *nix) novice.
<syockit> lesshate: also next time, instead of startx, do /etc/init.d/gdm restart (or kdm)
<chickin> ahem
<lesshate> syockit: http://pastebin.com/f27025176
<Acsiam> hi
<chickin> bunty borked. Me change fstab for new partitty but borked. Reboot no happen with grub sometimes lilo? No. Bunty broke.
<chickin> there.
<lesshate> anyone know how to turn on the mouse in a virtual terminal?
<lesshate> being able to copy and paste would be gret
<lesshate> great
<Acsiam> anybody experienced with hal?
<rainmanp7> lesshate the same xorg.conf -> where it says Section "InputDevice" Identifier     "Mouse0       and add Driver         "mouse"
<Acsiam> after I installed kde4.2, the automount fails to work....
<lesshate> rainmanp7: how is xorg.conf related to a virtual terminal if X isn't running??
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshate In vbox?
<lesshate> Jack_Sparrow: no just normal ubuntu
<syockit> rainmanp7: no, it's getting mouse running in tty
<lesshate> Jack_Sparrow: I just want it running in tty as syockit says
<chickin> oCean_ I thank you for your previous interest, and wish to inform you that via PM my problem has been solved.
<rainmanp7> lesshate your going to have to tell us those sections of what it says in the Xorg config for the device you want to use the Section of the Name of the Device it's currently using
<rainmanp7> syockit ohh umm not sure that's another research thing for me :)
<lesshate> rainmanp7: ?? in any case.. they are paste binned aboce
<lesshate> above
<syockit> lesshate: hey, that's still intel. comment out everything from Device "Intel" until the last Option
<syockit> comment out by inserting # at the beginning
<lesshate> syockit: ok
<syockit> then add a line: Device "vesa"
<lesshate> syockit: can you remind me how to restart? I can
<lesshate> 't scroll up :)
<HelloNew> how to resolve dependencies ????
<chickin> lesshate yes you can, you just don't know how
<syockit> lesshate: I hope you've already backed up xorg.conf
<lesshate> chickin: ah ok :) how do you scroll up in irssi?
<lesshate> syockit: yep
<chickin> lesshate page up
<lesshate> chickin: ooh :)
<lesshate> thanks
<chickin> :-)
<syockit> lesshate: then, delete everything in Section "Module"
<cmdblock> who have been used wordnet in stardict software?
<syockit> it's going to be detected automatically anyway
<lesshate> syockit: well that just gave me GNOME Display Manager [Fail]
<HelloNew> how to resolve dependencies ????
<cmdblock> who have been used wordnet in stardict software?
<chickin> syockit I thought Stallman said we all had to use "automagically" in place of "automatically" now
<Jack_Sparrow> HelloNew Sounds like you need to look at what you are installing and get help from the download site as it is obvioulsy not from supported repos
<rainmanp7> HelloNew doesn't the synaptic manager do this ?
 * Xrhstos geia xaraaaaaa
<chickin> HelloNew if you went into a little detail we may be able to help further
<rainmanp7> HelloNew try using the update under admin ;) at first
<chickin> HelloNew what are you installing?
<syockit> chickin: Well, if you didn't see that was going to happen, you can say automagically
<chickin> syockit there's no way he saw it coming
<lesshate> syockit: ok so I have http://pastebin.com/f5c8abe50
<lesshate> syockit: is that what you had in mind?
<chickin> syockit dude doesn't know how to scroll up. It's all magic to him.
<lesshate> chickin: cheeky!
<lesshate> chickin: I am not using in irssi
<lesshate> chickin: I mean.. not usually using
<chickin> lesshate just jokes
<lesshate> chickin: :)
<chickin> lesshate less hate, more love
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<syockit> lesshate: yup. I see it still didn't work
<chickin> Jack_Sparrow oh, I'm sorry, I forgot not to talk OT in here
<Eukanuba> evenin' everyone
<chickin> Jack_Sparrow I know it can distract from the questions being asked
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lesshaste> syockit: so given that is my xorg.conf now... how shall I try to start X?
<chickin> Eukanuba please ask your question
<chickin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rainmanp7> !ask startx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask startx
<chickin> rainmanp7 what's the problem? startx not starting X?
<lesshaste> if I do startx I get that amazing error
<syockit> lesshate: comment out Sections "DRI" and "Extensions" as ell
<rainmanp7> chicken trying to see if the bot thing can tell me how to do it ;)
<lesshaste> chickin: I can't get X to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lesshaste> chickin: well.. it used to work
<chickin> lesshaste hmm, and I guess if I look at that pastebin I'll find a whole config file ...
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste what video card and which release of ubuntu
<syockit> lesshaste: or, if you don't have any x running, try xorg -configure
<rainmanp7> lesshate can I ask if it worked before (-What Changed-) to make it not work now ?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: intrepid, intel graphics... probably i915?
<Jack_Sparrow> line113 still shows vesa
<lesshaste> syockit: the vesa error message is amazing.. I am trying to work out how to show it to you as it doesn't seem to be logged
<syockit> Jack_Sparrow: I told him to use vesa for now
<lesshaste> syockit: how do you pipe standard error ?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: you should see the error I get from the vesa driver!
<syockit> lesshate: maybe you can redirect output to file using >
<chickin> newbs give me a headache
<syockit> lesshaste: (command) > (output file)
<lesshaste> ok guys... check out http://pastebin.com/f3f037f55
<syockit> lesshate: also, mouse is enabled in tty through package gpm
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste Did you try and pull in the xorg form an earlier version?
<lesshaste> syockit: ah yes thanks
<joe2> having problems with intel graphics chipset, was working, not any more. If some one can help can you im me pls.
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't.. how should I do that?
<lesshaste> joe2: that's me too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste Just trying to figure out where you got that xorg for intrepid
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks.. did you see the amazing vesa error?
<lesshaste> I have never seen anything so fatal
<syockit> lesshate: ok this time, try renaming xorg.conf to something else (like xorg.conf.lama), and restart x by: /etc/gdm restart
<syockit> It should start without xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste agreed ..lose that xorg and start fresh
<lesshaste> syockit: oh.. ok..the gdm command always just fails
<lesshaste> syockit: so how should I start it?
<oCean_> lesshaste: syockit that would be /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lesshaste> oCean_: fails too
<syockit> I thought restart would start even if it's stopped
<Eukanuba> chikin, is it alright if i just watch and read the channel ?
<syockit> what does the fail say?
<Jack_Sparrow> Eukanuba feel free to lurk or gep the logs if you like
<lesshaste> syockit: just the one line saying [Fail] at the end
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ValentineX> can i create live usb disk on ipod?
<SAJMIRI> Hello to all,i have a problem with ubuntu 8.10 i cannot conect to internet
<SAJMIRI> i have create a wired connection 1 and put all ips and dns numbers
<lesshaste> gpm is running but I can't see how to paste with my two buttons :) the right and left click trick doesn't work
<SAJMIRI> but cant open the pages
<syockit> lesshate: I wonder what that is? you sure you have no X running? do: ps -e | egrep 'xorg|gdm'
<lesshaste> ok.. so
<lesshaste> X now starts using vesa!!
<lesshaste> hooray :)
<syockit> woo nice
<rainmanp7> lesshate Congrats!
<lesshaste> going to switch to xchat
<lesshaste> back in a tick
<SAJMIRI> anyone can help me?
<ValentineX> I am trying create image on ipod with live usb start up disrk and it stuck on installing
<syockit> !ask | SAJMIRI
<ubottu> SAJMIRI: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lesshaste> hi syockit / Jack_Sparrow
<lesshaste> so deleting xorg.conf was the key to getting vesa to work
<ValentineX> SAJMIRI: tell some more details what kind of internet you are trying etc
<syockit> lesshaste: It makes xorg autodetect your settings
<SAJMIRI> ubottu: ok ,iam sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok ,iam sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste getting rid of that nastly xorg was.. yes
<lesshaste> right
<syockit> lesshaste: anyway, it's weird it didn't detect your intel
<lesshaste> syockit, what do you mean? Where might that have happened?
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste not just try switching vesa to intel
<Jack_Sparrow> not I810
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, by simply editing the one line?
<Jack_Sparrow> yea, you know how th change it bak.. right
<ValentineX> syockit: mine intel also not detected
<syockit> lesshaste: you sure it's using vesa? try checking xorg.0.log again
<rainmanp7> Jack_Sparrow don't do it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste While YOu try that I will look for my notes
<Jack_Sparrow> rainmanp7 dont do what
<syockit> Jack_Sparrow: he wasn't using i810 module anyway
<lesshaste> syockit, http://pastebin.com/f472db93
<lesshaste> syockit, it says it has found intel and also that it is using vesa
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste IS that the new one that was generated?
<lesshaste> syockit, I don't know how to intrepret that
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste we need to see lsb_release -a
<md22> hello
<randagio> qual è il canale italiano raga???
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, that was the log
<joe2> is there some where gd online to try and sort the intel chipset problem out, i think it is a common problem, have tried ubuntu forums, have downloaded latest xf86 but not sure how install it
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > randagio
<ubottu> randagio, please see my private message
<syockit> lesshaste: that one looks like when you did xorg -configure
<rbowes> Morning all
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning
<rbowes> I'm trying to enable the jave 64-bit plugin on Intrepid
<lesshaste> syockit, sorry which one does? to be clear.. I moved xorg.conf out of the way and ran startx and then gave you the log
<rbowes> *java
<rbowes> *Sun java
<lesshaste> syockit, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rbowes> I found this page: http://luke.faraone.cc/2009/01/native-64bit-java-plugin-in-ubuntu/
<syockit> lesshaste: hmm. it looks like it's using intel driver for now
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, lsb_release -a says 8.10
<rbowes> The commands in that article succeed
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, are there any particular details you need?
<rbowes> But I don't get a working plugin in Firefox
<lesshaste> syockit, it also says vesa right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
 * oCean_ applied kernel updates.. booting
<syockit> lesshaste: yup, but that is because it loads everything available
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste no, im just on the wrong computer for those notes
<rbowes> Jack_Sparrow, thx - reading now
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, ah ok :)
<lesshaste> syockit, ok.. does it actually make a config file?
<lesshaste> syockit, it seems not
<rainmanp7> lesshaste do you have a link for your xorg.conf ? the current version that's working
<lesshaste> rainmanp7, I am not sure it makes one
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste it does, may we see it
<syockit> syockit: no, that's how it's going to work from now on
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lesshaste> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, there are lots of files that start xorg.conf there
<syockit> lesshaste: yes that should be correct
<lesshaste> backups etc.
<jim_p> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<syockit> lesshaste: if you still want xorg.conf, you can do xorg -configure again
<syockit> and copy the created xorg.conf.new
<lesshaste> syockit, ok thanks.. but I see I don't really need one :)
<syockit> but I don't recommend it
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lesshaste> well.. thanks all.. I would love to now make a useful bug report
<guoguo> 各位朋友好，有没说中文的
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, it's not there...
<syockit> I needed it though, because hal doesn't load my touchscreen driver
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, it doesn't make one
<syockit> lesshaste: so you have your desktop running?
<lesshaste> syockit,yep.. all up and happy :)
<syockit> because you started with startx
<lesshaste> Sylphid, yes
<lesshaste> oops
<lesshaste> syockit,
<lesshaste> yes
<FloodBot3> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lesshaste> sorry sir bot
<syockit> I wonder why gdm failed. if you will, try restarting and see if login appears
<syockit> if not, maybe gdm is problematic
<guoguo> 有没说汉语的？？
<lesshaste> syockit, would you mind if I go that in a bit.. I need to read my emails and it's 11:49am :)
<rbowes> Jack_Sparrow, as I read it, http://luke.faraone.cc/2009/01/native-64bit-java-plugin-in-ubuntu/ says the latest Sun JRE has native 64-bit plugin support
<syockit> !cn | guoguo
<ubottu> guoguo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lesshaste> thanks all in any case!
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<etfb> Thinking of getting a Compaq laptop.  Anyone know how they go with Ubuntu compatibility, generally?
<guoguo> 谢谢了，其实更想直接与你们汉语交流，因为不太懂英语，呵呵
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn > guoguo
<ubottu> guoguo, please see my private message
<O__o> haha
<SiDi> Pretty sure it's japanese
<Jack_Sparrow> SiDi ip chows  china
<syockit> Unless it's got certification by somebody/some company, you can't guarantee everything works
<O__o> it is chinese
<O__o> simplify chinese
<rbowes> So, am I mistaken?
<SiDi> Okey then :P
<O__o> this is japanese - こにちわ
<syockit> SiDi: boku wakarimasen yo. Kitto chuugokugo deshou
<md22> is 2gb or ram ok for a ubuntu system that will be running postgresql,apache tomcat, apache http with (php,mod_perl and mod mono) oat the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> Behave...
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow, thanks to you too :)
<syockit> O__o: sonna no, ese-nihongo  daro
<SiDi> md22: yes it should be ok
<md22> ok thanks
<syockit> md22: cool setup! 2gb is ok, but see processing power
<O__o> nihongo chotto
<SiDi> md22: by default on a server it uses like 50mb (that's what i was getting with apache2+php mod)
<md22> processor is amd athlon x2 5400
<etfb> md22: RAM is cheap though.  Why waste your time when for $50 you could double your memory?
<SiDi> md22: i don't know about processors :)
<md22> 2.8GHZ
<SiDi> etfb: you mean 20 maybe ?
<syockit> md22: good enough I think
<SAJMIRI> i have a problem i cant connect the internet in ubuntu 8.10
<SiDi> md22: unless you get thousands of clients all the time it should be ok
<therootest> i want to create a LAN through a router/swich between kubuntu and xubuntu. Which programm i need and how can i make it?
<md22> ok
<syockit> you guys are lucky. My notebook uses a very peculiar microDIMM that costs almost $500 for a 2gb
<syockit> and the pc has only 1 slot
<etfb> SiDi: 2Gb for $20?  Where do you shop?
<etfb> syockit: Doomed then.  You could replace the whole thing for that much.
<O__o> yes 2GB laptop ram $20
<O__o> in boxing day
<syockit> etfb: yeah, but after parting from vista, I don't see the need for that
<etfb> O__o: I'd expect to pay $50 retail at the local computer fair.  That's Australian dollars, and Australian prices.
<syockit> Now I just want another box to do server/compiling jobs
<SiDi> etfb: in france it's about 15-25€ for 2GB. let's say 25-40 $
<O__o> $20 canadian 2GB laptop ram
<etfb> syockit: It's certainly true that Ubuntu breathes new life into old hardware.  As long as it's not the hardware you're "living in".
<etfb> O__o: Freaky.
<O__o> ram is cheao now
<syockit> the thing is if it comes with vista it's hardly old
<therootest> i want to create a LAN through a router/swich between kubuntu and xubuntu. Which programm i need and how can i make it?
<SiDi> therootest: do you need help on setting the network or on software to communicat ebetween the pc ?
<etfb> I guess it's the cost of rotating all the cargo containers so they'll be upside down when they reach Australia...
<SAJMIRI> >	i have a problem i cant connect the internet in ubuntu 8.10
<oCean_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SiDi> therootest: once the network is up, use SSH for remote access, and VNC for remote graphical access
<therootest> sidi, how can i make the network?
<O__o> i bought 2GB cosair 2X1GB ram 667GHz for like $300 2 months ago
<O__o> $30
<etfb> So, speaking of buying hardware: anyone got any horror stories about Compaqs running Ubuntu?
<O__o> not $300
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: it would help to say if wifi/ethernet/usb, what ISP eventually, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SAJMIRI> ethernet
<SAJMIRI> sidi ethernet
<joe2> intel graphics card not working help please, im me!
<SiDi> therootest: plug an ethernet cable, click on the network manager icon, and voila :P
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: does your adsl box have DHCP ?
<britline> clear
<syockit> joe2: yeah you said it before. Not detected, was it?
<jarco> what would be the command line command to add a comma (,) behind every line in a text file?
<caio> any software to split my desktop in tabs? to organize my files in desktop.
<SAJMIRI> SiDi: iam a noob, in my other computer _vista_ i just put the cable and configure the ips and it is connected
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: it's meant to be exactly the same. Did you use any ISP cd on your windows PC ?
<SAJMIRI> SiDi:  no
<britline> halo all
<britline> halooooo
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: then it should be exactly the same. You have a network icon (on the top right if i remember well), when you click it theres an "eth0" radio button, check it
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > britline
<ubottu> britline, please see my private message
<HelloNew> hi britline
<britline> hi jack
<etfb> An easier question: anyone have any horror stories about running Ubuntu on an Acer notebook?
<therootest> SiDi: i am on the kubuntu and i cannot see any network manager icons here. can you help me, please?
<britline> hi hellonew
<britline> i was try ircII
<jimmyspark> guys if anyone would like to see a third menu for ubuntu, a super menu which i think would make the dekstop more familiar for windows converts then plz vote my idea here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17733/
<HelloNew> britline are u good in ubuntu?
<britline> very cool
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb You can look up supported hardware, but that question is inappropiate for the support channel
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: when you try this, is there an error ? if you want to manually setup the IP then right click, "Modify connexions", click on "eth0", then the modify button, and go to the IPv4 tab to specify manual IP
<unop> jarco,  sed -i 's/$/,/' file
<SAJMIRI> SiDi: yes i have checked it,and i have created a wired connection 1 ,puted the ips dsn and netmask ,click ok and i says to me is connected,but cannot open a page
<britline> but very dificult to
<jarco> thx unop
<SiDi> therootest: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu ? i don't know about kubuntu though
<joe2> think it is detected jus not working anymore
<therootest> sidi, the one pc is kubuntu and the other xubuntu.
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: can you try to ping your router please ?
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: Is it?  Weird.  The hardware compatibility list is a pitiful joke.  I was hoping there'd be enough people here with enough experience that someone would know where I could look for real answers at least.
<SiDi> therootest: you should see it at least under xubuntu, i'm on it and i see it.
<SAJMIRI> SiDi: i dont have a router
<SiDi> therootest: try Alt+F2, and type "nm-applet", and tell me what you see
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: router = ADSL box
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: open and console and type "ping <box ip>" and tell me if it answers
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb You can look try offtopic for discussion or there was a linux laptop project with some decent info
<therootest> sidi, there is no such applet.
<SAJMIRI> SiDi: no i dont have one,the isp gave me a cable ,it is like a lan cable and it comes from a wireless anntena
<O__o> etfb, having problem with laptop?
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: The idea of "on topic" is certainly tighter here than I remember.  Ah well.  I'll google for "linux laptop project" and see what I can find.
<SiDi> therootest: nm-applet should be installed on any default ubuntu install. Didn't you manually remove "NetworkManager" ? if so i can't help you
<therootest> sidi, how can i remove network manager? i dont think i 've removed anything.
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: oh i see. Well they give you an IP for gateway, don't they ?
<etfb> O__o: No, just about to upgrade from my (well-behaved, compatible) Toshiba to something else, and I want to know what to avoid -- apart from Acer, all of which appear to be ideal  for use as very large beer coasters.
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: what if you ping google.com ?
<O__o> get a dell mini9
<Jack_Sparrow> etfb If you asked a specific hardware question giving make and model of your hardware and which release it would not be any question about ot.  But asking for stoories about acre laptops.. not
<O__o> it works fine in every OS
<SAJMIRI> SiDi: should i try it now?
<SiDi> therootest: no idea and i'm about to leave, so i can't take the time to investigate. You should have an app called "nm-applet" that launches the network manager's applet
<riz0n> how can i reboot sound under ubuntu?
<SiDi> SAJMIRI: yes please
<therootest> sidi, ty :) bb
<britline> sajmiri : can you tell me what your problem?? sory..
<O__o> windows XP, vista, ubuntu, xubuntu, osx, etc
<SAJMIRI> SiDi: ok wait me some seconds
<etfb> Jack_Sparrow: Fair enough.  I'll go pray to Google for guidance.
<tomodachi> riz0n: maybe /etc/init/pulseaudio restart could do it
<SiDi> britline: he has his ethernet connexion apparently correctly configured but in his browser no pages popup
<O__o> or bring the liveCD with u when buying laptop
<O__o> insert the liveCD and see if it will boot fine
<rainmanp7> test the internet with livce etc..
<syockit> O__o: ah, never thought of that! anyways, !ot
<britline> cek offline mode in browser
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: use the command "route -n" There should be a line starting "0.0.0.0" the 2nd field on that line is your default gateway. Are you able to ping *that* address and getting an echo reply?
<O__o> also work for desktop too
<britline> oww
<riz0n> tomodachi: thanks, just tried that, didn't help, also tried restarting "alsa" and it didn't help much either.. guess i am going to have to reboot the whole computer :\
<Jack_Sparrow> FOr those that had not seen it.. A free Ubuntu book, and a good one from as much as I have read so far..  http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<tomodachi> riz0n: doit
<tomodachi> doit now
<riz0n> oh im going to lol
<O__o> free book?
<O__o> wow how many pages?
<MeLinux> #ubuntu.it
<Jack_Sparrow> O__o yep free in pdf
<Jack_Sparrow> O__o yep free in pdf   150 or  so
<O__o> let me dl 1st
<SAJMIRI> sidi; i pinged it
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: do you mean google or the default gateway?
<SAJMIRI> sidi: in the terminal showed me unknown host
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: for ping google, that is?
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: yes
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: ok. type "route -n" Is there a line starting "0.0.0.0" ?
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: where should i type route-n
<britline> sori DC
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: open a terminal and use command "route -n"
<O__o> the book is alright
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: command not found
<O__o> not interesting
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: i dont have a router
<britline> router??? no no
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: it's route<space>-n --> "/sbin/route -n"
<Jack_Sparrow> O__o It is better than most and you could not have done much reading in the 60 seconds you looked at it
<britline> clear
<britline> eh
<britline> ups
<O__o> i guess
 * Xrhstos kalh synexeia
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: it showed me some info////// Kernel ip routing table
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: that's oke
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: destination gateway genmask flags metric  use iface
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: no need to paste it here
<britline> can you paste into this window
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: ok
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: on the line starting with "0.0.0.0".. the 2nd field is your gateway
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: yes i have configured it to 255.255.255.0
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: are you able to ping *that* address? Not the 0.0.0.0 of course
<hobong> Hello all ..
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: That's not correct. You're mentioning a netmask, not an ip address
<hobong> Need help here
<syockit> !ask | hobong
<ubottu> hobong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hobong> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 II
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: what should i do
<hobong> my mousecan not work  after change from usb mouse to ps2 mouse
<quibbler> Jack_Sparrow, another e book by the same author: http://www.mininova.org/tor/1947700
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: I'm not sure how you configured your network settings. But if you're doing it by hand, you should change the default route to a real address
<syockit> no dhcp?
<O__o> ubuntu kung fu nice name
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: i pluged the cable and editet the eth0 ,filled the field with ips and dns and netmask
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: how to change in real address
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: does your machine get its ip from the provider by dhcp? Automatically I mean
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: i dont know
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: well, what ip did you use, how did you know to use that specific ip ?
<SAJMIRI> the isp came here and configured it here
<syockit> oh, bummer
<Jack_Sparrow> hobong have you rebooted since you installed the ps2 mouse
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: a month ago  DNS server ips was another
<dou213> hey guys how can i see which version of ubuntu i've got curently installed?
<syockit> then you better check the network settings windows box
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: ok. So the isp should have the information on the default gateway to. We're not able to provide you with that info.
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: now i see it is different
<Jack_Sparrow> dou213 lsb_release -a
<syockit> *on the windows box
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: well, your route table *and* your dns config should be in order to connect to internet successfully
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: you'll have to ask your isp for correct settings
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: in my lap top i have 2 OSs ubuntu and vista
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: when i boot with vista internet is correct
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: ah. ok
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: so boot into vista, get the settings there, write them down, and use them in ubuntu
<syockit> I hope that is not a crazy case with windows causing the network card to be unusable by other os
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: ok i will try it now
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: if the network in vista is set to dhcp, most of the network config is done automatically, no need to edit network settings
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: if not, then write down ip address, netmask, default gateway and dns servers
<SAJMIRI> oCean_: how to see id dhcp i set?
<syockit> Hmm, this calls for someone with vista knowledge
<britline> sajmiri: ?? ubuntu or windows?
<syockit> Windows.
<oCean_> SAJMIRI: in windows? I really have no clue.. have not been there for ages
<britline> ﻿SAJMIRI: crtl+r "cmd"
<lantjie> hey guys what's up
<lantjie> i have a question
<britline> ﻿SAJMIRI: ipconfig/all
<lantjie> is it useful to install nfs and nis servers
<lantjie> ?
<SAJMIRI> oCean_ : now i will try
<lantjie> is it>
<oCean_> lantjie: well, that all depends
<lantjie> ?
<lantjie> oke
<lantjie> thanx
<oCean_> lantjie: are you planning on using nfs or nis?
<syockit> I guess certain level of knowledge of windows is useful for support staff here
<lantjie> ocean: what is the difference? which one is good
<lantjie> to use
<oCean_> lantjie: nfs and nis are different things
<britline> i have problem to cam chat, presario CQ40
<britline> ubuntu 8.04
<britline> can anyone solve?
<lantjie> ocean: if i want to join a domain i use nis. And if i want to share files over the network i use nfs am i right
<lantjie> ?
<mikebob> huhu
<SAJMIRI> oCean_ :thank you very much
<SAJMIRI> i wrotten wrong the DNSs
<mikebob> kann hier auch einer deutsch??
<SAJMIRI> thank you
<lantjie> somebody am i right
<lantjie> ?
<oCean_> lantjie: indeed. But still, you can use nfs without nis (and vice versa)
<stryd_one> hi all
<nargzul> I've just a question, on kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 final, I've a problem with sound: My applications doesn't have sound(amarok, firefox, ...), but when I go in the configuration panel under the "Multimedia" section, if I click "Test", I ear the sound perfectly. What is the problem?
<lantjie> oke ocean thanx many thanx
<quibbler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oCean_> lantjie: and nis is not just an app to join domains.. it's more an authentication thing
<ttmrichter> I'm having an unusual, albeit mostly just annoying, problem with automounted disks under GNOME.  Every time I want to unmount the drives, the sequence goes like this: 1) The drive unmounts (confirmed through CL mount and disappearance of icon from desktop); 2) the directory under /media that is the mount point disappears (confirmed by watching the behaviour of /media in nautilus); 3) A dialogue box pops up saying the media could not be unmounted bec
<ttmrichter> ause the directory could not be removed; 4) Another dialogue box pops up saying ... nothing.  Just an icon and an OK button.
<stryd_one> i hope someone can help, i need to change file type associations in bulk
<lost_and_unfound> What is the best way I can create my own customised ubuntu environent and have it usable as a botable USB ?
<ttmrichter> The drives unmount just fine, but it's really annoying to have those two dialogue boxes popping up all the time.  Anybody have any ideas what's going on and how I can stop this behaviour?
<stryd_one> i don't want to do right-click/properties/etc for every type.... is there a file or better yt a GUI for editing these?
<oCean_> ttmrichter: that is weird indeed... what are the permissions on dir /media?
<lantjie> hey guys i need some advice from you all. what is better to use samba or nfs?
<_ruben> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<britline> ﻿ttmrichter: what option in your fstab ?
<stryd_one> i hope someone can help, i need to change file type associations in bulk
<stryd_one> i don't want to do right-click/properties/etc for every type.... is there a file or better yt a GUI for editing these?
<nargzul> No-one has an idea for my problem?
<hazhar> salam
<britline> ﻿hazhar: walaikum salam
<epictetus> a salam alaikum
<britline> ﻿nargzul: what problem ?
<hazhar> sorry hi
<nargzul> I've just a question, on kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 final, I've a problem with sound: My applications doesn't have sound(amarok, firefox, ...), but when I go in the configuration panel under the "Multimedia" section, if I click "Test", I ear the sound perfectly. What is the problem?
<hazhar> i am bigginer in irc
<stryd_one> nargzul, have you tried using a different sound engine?
<nargzul> this one ;)
<britline> ﻿nargzul: what sound card do you have?
<nargzul> stryd_one:  hum, I'm just totally new in kde, and I absolutly don't know how to do it
<nargzul>  lspci | grep Audio give me: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stryd_one> nar: in the application, i meant...
<shell_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<britline> ﻿nargzul: have u cek your volume control? (mute)
<syockit> nargzul: that one particular hardware has some notoriety in not getting to work
<nargzul> britline: yes I've ;)
<nargzul> But on gnome, it's works fine
<syockit> nargzul: but since you said Multimedia tests show that it works, must be kde problem
<syockit> nargzul: what's your kubuntu version again?
<rbowes> Ok, I got the new native 64-bit Sun Java plugin working on Intrepid 8.10
<rbowes> I wrote it up here: http://robinbowes.com/article.php/20090130132222337
<keller> Ie got a question, Where can I download the program "Automatix"??
<Frozenball> Can I install Ubuntu if I don't have empty cds or usb stick?
<nargzul> syockit: 8.10, And I've installed the kde 4.2 final
<Frozenball> (well, I have iPod?)
<stryd_one> <syockit> nargzul: but since you said Multimedia tests show that it works, must be kde problem
<keller> whre can I download automatix
<stryd_one> does amarok even care which desktop you use?
<britline> ﻿﻿nargzul: lsmod | grep snd
<syockit> nargzul: let's continue back at #kubuntu
<eduardo>  /server -m irc.irchighway.net -j #FileWarez
<britline> ﻿nargzul: just cek the module
<keller> did anyone speak german here
<nargzul> I've many things
<Myrtti> !de | keller
<ubottu> keller: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<methadone> is there an official adobe flash package from APT? or hsould I just get the installer from adobe.com ? (I'd rather use the packager)
<tomodachi> methadone: yes there is
<britline> ﻿nargzul: have you load the module for snd bro???
<tomodachi> an official package
<methadone> whats it called
<ezerhoden> methadone: flashplugin-nonfree
<methadone> why is it nonfree? :O
<ezerhoden> methadone: closed source
<methadone> another question.. will I also get an SWF player so I can run .swf files?
<methadone> or will it atleast allow me to view SWF in traditional apps like vlc
<stryd_one> i hope someone can help, i need to change file type associations in bulk
<stryd_one> i don't want to do right-click/properties/etc for every type.... is there a file or better yt a GUI for editing these?
<Stargazer> What's with all the recent kernel updates ?
<ttmrichter> oCean_: Sorry for the delay.  Was AFK.  Permissions are: drwxr-xr-x   5 root root 4.0K 2009-01-30 20:34 media/
<erUSUL> methadone: flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> !flash | methadone
<ubottu> methadone: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nargzul> britline: No I'vnt do anything
<ttmrichter> britline: No options in fstab.  These are USB drives being mounted and unmounted.
<quibbler> methadone, for a stand alone swf player try swfdec in synaptic
<lantjie> hey guys i have a tip: use nfs with kerberos or samba. nfs with kerberos is secure and samba is secure on it self
<britline> ﻿nargzul:  modprobe snd-hda-intel,
<britline> ﻿﻿nargzul: in terminal
<hazhar>  how i can chat with web in yahoo ?
<nargzul> britline: But why, if under "Multimedia" I ear the sound-check
<lantjie> nfs isn't secure it doesn't authenticate
<britline> ﻿﻿nargzul: iya yaa..
<britline> ﻿﻿nargzul: waduh knapa tuh ya
<stryd_one> narz: hve you tried chaniging to a different sound system in amarok yet?
<Merc> Ive just added a new user in ubuntu 8.10, and for some reason the user cannot access external drives or even other partitions at all. how fix?
<virtuos> hi
<MethinX> Could someone help me with a Thumb Drive Question?
<nargzul> stryd_one: no I didn't, I don't know what I must choose, I Will test all
<Derek_> <-- my gnome crashed on a bad nvidia driver update. How can fix the display error?
<syockit> nargzul: use alsa for now
<philipp> alles fit
<stryd_one> nargzul, the advice the other guys have been giving is to check if it's working but you already know that it is - your problem is with specific apps, right?
<philipp> ???
<quibbler> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<philipp> hey
<stryd_one> anyone know how to change file associations?
<britline> ﻿﻿nargzul: sory i can't help more..
<MethinX> I have a 4 gig thumb Drive, and I want to make a script on it that when I autoload it into a computer it will automaticaly Copy certain files, and Email files, this is to simply move my Main computer between smaller computers at my company,
<britline> ﻿﻿nargzul: sory..
<nargzul> stryd_one: only alsa driver don't make an error, and no sound, But I've this problem with all application I tried
<nargzul> britline: No problems
<Derek_> can anyone see this?
<stryd_one> nag: you said amarok and firefox... FF is know to be tricky with audio so i figured amarok would be the prime candidate for testing
<anurag> yes
<Derek_> How do I un-update a video driver?
<Derek_> without my GUI...
<Derek_> regular recovery options did not help
<Merc> could someone help?
<erUSUL> !ask | Merc
<ubottu> Merc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hobong> how to change usb mouse to ps2 mouse on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Derek_> so then I guess no one can help me
<Merc> Why cant users I add access my other partitions?
<Dr_willis> hobong,  ive never had to do anything. They both worked for me.. even at the same time.. I dont think plugging a ps2 in while X is running  will work. It may need a X restart.
<hobong> I dont know, i have ever changed the mouse from usb to ps2 but seem not working
<Anarhist> i have lost all the accounts and mail in thunderbird after computer crash... does anybody have any idea how i can go about recovering that
<leitao> HI, Which is the best xorg driver for the 945 Intel graphic card ?
<britline> i cant install WineCVS.sh
<britline> can help me?
<bigbrovar_> any body managed to get bluetooth working in ibex?
<XB23> guys, how do i find what processes are taking up the most ram?
<bigbrovar_> top
<zeltak_> asa  assasasa
<zeltak_> sorry
<bigbrovar_> XB23: top
<zeltak_> mispelled utf
<XB23> ta
<britline> WineCVS.sh
<zeltak_> exit
<erUSUL> XB23: in top hit m to order by ram usage
<XB23> can i display it with  ps
<britline> help dong
<bigbrovar_> XB23: or sudo apt-get install htop then run htop
<Derek_> Is there a generic graphic card driver that might work with my Nvidia graphics card?
<zeltak_> mm trying to learn irssi anyone using it?
<JamesA_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Derek_> <-- Is... but I am a newbiw too
<Derek_> newbie*
<bigbrovar_> zeltak: i do
<bigbrovar_> its not hard
<bigbrovar_> and its really cool esp with screen
<zeltak_> yeah that why im trying to use it :)
<zeltak_> can you give me a few tips?
<Derek_> ./help is the best command - you can also use ./help [command] is useful too
<britline> ﻿bigbrovar_: list user???
<bigbrovar_> i used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<deagle> hello
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Derek_
<ubottu> Derek_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deagle> could someone tell me why my printer won't print a job of more than one copy?
<Derek_> !nvidia, I'll try that thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XB23> hmm mysql is using 120mb of ram
<kim__> hi. is anyone here familiar with ltsp, server /clients?
<XB23> thats not right
<XB23> surley?
<Druidika> hi, is there a german channel in here?
<Derek_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kitche> Druidika: #ubuntu-de
<Druidika> thx :-)
<quibbler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zeltak_> thx bigbrovar_ ill check the link
<AussieGuy> I can see you can do "ssh -D *:1080" to set up a socks proxy on 1080, but how do you close it again? I wouldnt want to leave it open for spammers
<JamesA_> How do I find the mount point for a removable USB flash drive that is plugged into my computer?
<zaggynl> in /media
<zaggynl> or places in your menu
<kim__> dmesg
<ds305> If it's mounted, just type "mount" and it will show you where it is mounted.
<bigbrovar_> has anybody managed to get bluetooth in ibex intrepid to work
<Dr_willis> JamesA_,  check the 'mount' command also
<O__o> eog and gpicview <----- which one is more lightweight???
<bigbrovar_> am making a laptop image for students in my school and i thinking of basing the image on ibex
<deagle> could someone tell me why my printer won't print a job of more than one copy?
<JamesA_> I receive the following error message when attempting to format a disk mounted at /media/KINGSTON can anyone assist? (Link: http://pastebin.com/m7ae5b333)
<bigbrovar_> did you try using gparted
<JamesA_> I didn't
<stryd_one> i hope someone can help, i need to change file type associations in bulk. i don't want to do right-click/properties/etc for every type (there are a lot).... is there a file or better yet a GUI for editing these?
<O__o> how come ubuntu dont use gpicview as default picture viewer?
<JamesA_> I've solved my problem with gparted, thanks to bigprovar_ .
<bascht> Hi around. Can someone help me getting rid of some weird files?
<JamesA_> bigbrovar_ *
<bascht> I can't delete a whole directory tree on my fs, because of stale NFS links or something like that.
<jrib> stryd_one: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<stryd_one> thanks jrib!
<bascht> rm says that they simply aren't there - but I can see them. Just don't delete 'em. fsck reports no errors
<jrib> stryd_one: if you don't have that file, then use the right click method once to see how it works
<deagle> how can i get my printer to print jobs of more than one copy?
<bigbrovar_> Has anyone managed to get bluetooth to work on ubuntu8.10
<XB23> when i do htop
<edgy> Hi, where can I find .deb for the latest catalyst 9.1 for intrepid?
<XB23> i see the line
<XB23>  /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/
<XB23> about 11 times
<FloodBot3> XB23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XB23> is that right?
<ucrit> hi.. I'm having trouble with Hardy Amd64, The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet". help please...
<stryd_one> jrib: I have a mimeapps.list which has a few entries, but not most of them
<deagle> how can i get my printer to print jobs of more than one copy?
<ortsvorsteher> need to identify key on keyboard to insert function in .Xmodmap. what i have to insert there. pastebin from xev by pressing left alt key http://paste.ubuntu.com/111657/
<Kenjiro> good morning
<jrib> stryd_one: hmm.  You'll have to experiment, I'm not sure
<Kenjiro> what should I do to upgrade my Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10?
<kim__> reinstall
<rconan> Kenjiro, run update-manager
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade | Kenjiro
<ubottu> Kenjiro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kenjiro> kim__: funny :P
<kim__> it is more reliable
<syockit> doesn't gnome have any mime editor?
<stryd_one> thx jrib. Do you know of a file monitor app? so i can run that, and see what files are changed when i use the GUI?
<rconan> what's the best way to install a cross-compiler on ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> rconan: to update from lts you need more thyn only running update manager ;)
<jrib> syockit: what is a "mime editor"?
<rconan> ortsvorsteher, i forget about LTS, my bad
<Kenjiro> kim__: what is Ubuntu based on, M$ Windows?
<ortsvorsteher> np rconan :)
<Kenjiro> ;)
<ortsvorsteher> need to identify key on keyboard to insert function in .Xmodmap. what i have to insert there. pastebin from xev by pressing left alt key http://paste.ubuntu.com/111657/
<step21_> syockit: what is this "staff" you speak off?
<syockit> jrib: for editing applications used for certain MIME types
<kim__> Kenjiro: each time I upgraded things went wrong
<syockit> staff?
<jrib> syockit: it does
<jrib> !defaultapp | syockit
<ubottu> syockit: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Kenjiro> kim__: i don't get kindda problem with some other distros
<syockit> jrib: no general one, to edit many at once?
<kim__> Kenjiro: maybe cause I messed around too much before, but with a new install it is fine. I keep my home partition on a different partition
<jrib> stryd_one: not offhand, no.  You could write something using inotify I guess
<Kenjiro> kim__: yeah, but my wife doesn't like when I have to format her PC just to upgrade ubuntu
<Kenjiro> kim__: so I am  hoping a few comands might do the job ;)
<kim__> Kenjiro: anyway, I think you change all the hardy's in your /etc/apt/sources.list to inrepid, and run apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> syockit: oh.  Not that I know of.  Though if you could highlight multiple files and use the nautilus procedure, that might be handy
<[biabia]> my first ubuntu install, so i thought i'd install the kde and xfce desktops as well, to compare them. perhaps a bad idea, i settled on xfce as a preference and uninstalled gnome and kde but i still get the kubuntu desktop when i first boot
<ucrit> what of the meaning of this "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"."??
<Dr_willis> [biabia],  you mean you get the KUBUNTU splasg screen/logo?
<jrib> [biabia]: you mean the kubuntu usplash?  The kubuntu kdm?  Or what?
<Pirat3> Hey
<[biabia]> yes the kubuntu splash
<Pirat3> Whats the quickest way to install Apache on Ubuntu 8.10?
<deagle> how can i get my printer to print jobs of more than one copy?
<Dr_willis> [biabia],  thats just a image file its using.. its trivial and dosent mean much
<jrib> !lamp | Pirat3
<ubottu> Pirat3: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> [biabia],  i got a picture of my grandbaby there. :)
<Pirat3> Right
<[biabia]> hm
<Ohkie> hi guys. I seem to keep getting prompted by update manager to download the 2.6.27-11 headers..... this is the third day in a row ive downloaded them, rebooted and a day later have them come back?
<[biabia]> i dont have any grandbabys
<izinucs>  Pirat3 do you only want apache or also php and mysql?
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<[biabia]> i'd like a rat there
<jrib> [biabia]: apt-cache search -n edubuntu usplash      , then either install or reconfigure the package
<Pirat3> I would like PHP MySQL and Apache
<Pirat3> :)
<Pirat3> How do I install LAMP?
<jrib> Pirat3: read the link ubottu gave you
<Pirat3> Okay
<bullgard4> What is the purpose/function of the process kondemand/0?
<[biabia]> thanks Dr_willis  and jrib
<CrownAmbassador> I know this completely off topic but I think this is the best place to do this. I was thinking those who wants to can post their twitter username so we can all connect via twitter?
<methadone> Is there a definitive guide on how to enable BACK/FORWARD mouse buttons under Nautilus? (I've a Logitech MX Revolution)
<jrib> CrownAmbassador: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<izinucs> Pirat3, open System > Admin > Synaptic Pkg Manager > Edit > Mark packages by Task .. and in there you'll see the option for LAMP
<CrownAmbassador> jrib: didn't now that exists. Thanks
<Dr_willis> methadone,  ive seen some really good guides on the Gentoo forums/docs about tweaking to death different mice. :) but i dont use those buttons for that feature
<jrib> methadone: I have the same mouse.  Just bind those keys to alt-left and alt-right on your keyboard using xbindkeys for example
<Pirat3> One more question, does the PHP in LAMP have addons already installed? I need a few like GD, Memcache, mbstrings etc.
<methadone> jrib; kewl
<jrib> methadone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111667/  here's mine.  Ignore the comments and the look_up_selection line.  It makes the wheel on the left cycle through tabs and clicking it closes a tab (modify accordingly)
<ortsvorsteher> need to identify key on keyboard to insert function in .Xmodmap. what i have to insert there. pastebin from xev by pressing left alt key http://paste.ubuntu.com/111657/
<izinucs> Pirat3, you can always add what you need.. if you use my method with synaptic it pulls most of the basic stuff.. occationally you need to ad the gd portion..
<syockit> Pirat3: check the about php using phpinfo() or something. or you haven't installed but want to know?
<methadone> jrib; does it have a gui ?
<Pirat3> I havn't instaled :P
<quibbler> Kenjiro, system>administration>software sources>updates>release upd
<jrib> methadone: xbindkeys?  Maybe?  I don't know.  You just edit ~/.xbindkeysrc and then xbindkeys runs in the background
<Pirat3> installled*
<Knysliux001> hello
<Kenjiro> quibbler: upgrade already going
<Kenjiro> quibbler: thanks too
<Ohkie> hi guys. I seem to keep getting prompted by update manager to download the 2.6.27-11 headers..... this is the third day in a row ive downloaded them, rebooted and a day later have them come back?
<syockit> Pirat3: some are available as installable package. else, you might need to use pear or something
<Kenjiro> ok, NOW the real download is running hehehehee
<marc__> nick toto
<marc__> nickname toto
<kim__> if anyone here is a boff and knows LTSP, please chat to me thanks
<jrib> Ohkie: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Am3ndment> Hello, after latest kernel update my ubuntu wont boot
<syockit> marc__: /nick?
<jrib> kim__: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<liorc6> do ubuntu have a feature where i can browse the internet via proxy and to get 100% privacy without leaving any files or data in the computer ?
<kim__> I need a list of clients connected to LTSP server
<Guppy`> oooooooooooooo we aint in kansas anymore huh?
<Dr_willis> !tor | liorc6
<ubottu> liorc6: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Dr_willis> liorc6,  bad url. :) check out 'tor' and
<izinucs> Am3ndment, did you have a video driver installed you got outside the repos?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'm trying to set up a VPN connection with NM.  The Add button in "Network Connections" is grayed out.  What's going on?
<howtoo> how can  I decompress the default ubuntu initrd.img?
<Dr_willis> liorc6,  bad url. :) check out 'tor' and  privoxy.  - also theres firefox extensions that help do that
<Dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.31-1 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<liorc6> okay thanks
<Am3ndment> izinucs, i have installed it from repos. My comp crashes when it loads ubuntu, about 3 and half blocks
<methadone> jrib; I have to get xmacroplay aswell ?
<izinucs> Am3ndment, you might need to load the live cd and change the kernel line in your regular boot by removing "quiet splash" so you can see what's going on while booting.. it willl give you a good indication of what's failing.
<jrib> methadone: no, that's commented (! is used to comment).  You do need xvkbd though
<Ohkie> jrib: apparently the output trips the spam filter of pastebin.com ;)
<jrib> Ohkie: wow, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Knysliux001> Is it possible to use mac address filters in ufw firewall? Can't find anything about this.
<Am3ndment> Hmh, maybe i just change grub to boot 27-9
<simey00irc> !ops jpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops jpeg
<Ohkie> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111673/
<tomaw> simey00irc?
<tomaw> hrmm
<jrib> Ohkie: run it once
<Am3ndment> izinucs, if i keep booting from kernel 2.6.27-9 will it cause me problems in longer run?
<Ohkie> jrib: ok going now...... bout 3 minutes to go
<jrib> Ohkie: i'll be back in ~10
<Ohkie> jrib: okie dokie
<massi> hi everyone
<izinucs> Am3ndment, no.. not necessarily.. but you should figure out what's up with it.. eventually you'll hve to upgrade
<Am3ndment> izinucs, what should i be looking for from logs?
<Pirat3> Right
<Pirat3> Any idea how I can install a Belkin wireless adapter?
<izinucs> Am3ndment, not really sure .. anything out of the ordinary
<Am3ndment> Hmh... :D
<Am3ndment> Where is boot log saved?
<kunwon1> Am3ndment, dmesg
<poh> I messed my sound configuration up somehow and was wondering if there was a way for me to rerun the sound configuration tool that the installer runs?
<Am3ndment> poh, you mean alsamixer?
<massi> or alsaconf ?
<jrib> Ohkie: are you still prompted to upgrade if you run the command again?
<Ohkie> jrib: it wants me to reboot...... but ill try running the command again
<jrib> Ohkie: ok, reboot then
<Ohkie> ok
<Ohkie> brb :P
<poh> maybe alsaconf
<poh> massi: is that what the ubuntu install disk uses to set up audio?
<cdavis> Is there a tsclient *like* program for kde?
<massi> i don't know.. in other distros, when i first installed alsa-base i used alsaconf to automatic set up my audio, but i can't find it under ubuntu..
<SlimeyPete> cdavis: krdc?
<unop> cdavis, you can use tsclient under KDE
<cdavis> unop: I can't figure out how to put it in the panel like in gnome?
<MeLinux> come si fa ad andare al canale italiano?
<unop> !it | MeLinux
<ubottu> MeLinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<poh> massi: It is in alsa-utils. let me try it out
<poh> massi: thank you
<massi> no problem ;)
<unop> cdavis, hmm, i wouldn't know about that .. i've never run KDE for long
<Knysliux001> So ufw can't use mac address?
<Ohkie> jrib: no im not prompted again now. is it possible that im somehow downloading nightly builds or something?
<Pirat3> Any idea on how to install a Belkin F5D7050 wireless adapter?
<UrsusTas> Ohkie, $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Ohkie> ursustas: is there a way to check what is currently being used?
<izinucs> Pirat3, plug it in.. it should work..
<Ohkie> jrib/ursustas: how can i check whats currently being used rather than just changing something?
<wips> I'm having a really hard time getting a VGA driver for xubuntu, I installed xubuntu 8.10 yesterday and feel like I'm all out of ideas.
<izinucs> wips, what kind of video card?
<Dr_willis> VGA driver = the 'vesa' driver isent it?
<oljenkorsi> problems with ati mobility radeon 9600 M10 too :/
<UrsusTas> Ohkie, $ uname -r
<wips> izinucs, well, I think I used nvidia drivers when I had ubuntu before I installed xubuntu.. but if It says SiS (Silicon Integrated Systems)..
<IcyPolecat> quick questions about user accounts. I have a system user account and need to be able to su to it to generate ssh keys but it won't let me. Also ssh doesn't work woth that username. Any idea how I can modify this user to allow these actions?
<Ohkie> ursustas: 2.6.27-11-generic
<izinucs> wips, SiS can be a pain..
<ortsvorsteher> need to identify key on keyboard to insert function in .Xmodmap. what i have to insert there. pastebin from xev by pressing left alt key http://paste.ubuntu.com/111657/
<JamesA_> Can I program for languages such as C, C++, C# and VB using Ubuntu? If so, what do I require?
<wips> izinucs, Yep, had problems with it before... Irritating >.<
<wips> izinucs, But it worked in ubuntu, so there's gotta be something I can do in xubuntu..
<izinucs> wips, check this link out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345492
<Dr_willis> JamesA_,  "visualbasic' - err.. proberly not exactly.. others.. yes
<Pirat3> How do I install LAMP on uBuntu 8.10
<JamesA_> DR_willis I'm currently programming in Visual Basic .net
<Ohkie> jamesA_: look into the mono project
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: from which user to which one you need to su?
<izinucs> Pirat3, open System > Admin > Synaptic Pkg Manager > Edit > Mark packages by Task .. and in there you'll see the option for LAMP
<Dr_willis> JamesA_,  you have my Deepest Sympathies then...
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: i need to su FROM rob TO nagios
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: and as rob type "su - nagios"
<jrib> Ohkie: apt-cache policy PACKAGE will tell you where the package is coming from
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: with the dash?
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: yes, in an terminal in a bash shell.
<Pici> !compile > JamesA_
<ubottu> JamesA_, please see my private message
<Pici> !ide > JamesA_
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: ok - done that and it didn't work - am still showing as rob@monitor ...
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: do you get any error message? what says you now when you type "id" ?
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111689/
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: please "grep rob /etc/passwd" and "grep nagios /etc/passwd"
<Ohkie> jrib: should i just run the safe-upgrade command and be done with it? :)
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111691/
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: nagios has a /bin/false as shell. you need to change /bin/false to /bin/bash. after that you will be able to su to nagios
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: ok - will try it...
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: /bin/false is a dummy shell only for ftp :)
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: SCORE!!! I assumed it was something like that but didn't know where the shell was stored. Reading the man for adduser /bin/false is for system accounts mysql, syslog snmp etc. anyway thanks for the pointer.
<ortsvorsteher> i need to identify my left Alt key to insert function in .Xmodmap Other keys give me an keycode, left alt key not. Is here anyone able to tell me what i have to insert in .Xmodmap that left Alt key works? paste from this key is http://paste.ubuntu.com/111657/
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: youre welcome :)
<jrib> Ohkie: update-manager should be doing that anyway
 * ortsvorsteher thought he gets an cookie ;)
<Ohkie> jrib: ok
<jrib> !cookie | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<IcyPolecat> ortsvorsteher: would have given you a cookie ... had I but know how :-)
<vock> Using 8.10, just tried to upgrade the kernel and it still says i'm using 2.26.24-19, and grub still says my default OS is Ubuntu 8.04, any way to fix this?
<adaptr> vock: reboot
<vock> adaptr: Did that a bunch of times, no workie :(
<ortsvorsteher> IcyPolecat: no problem. now i know, 2 years of user administration is been good :)
<homy> Hi! How can I make an iso (or other type of image) of a cd that has some bad sectors? I tried all at http://www.alterego7.com/2008/01/howto-creating-iso-filecd-image-in.html, but it all failed.
<adaptr> vock: if it is saying you have 8.04, then why do you think you have 8.10 ?
<vock> adaptr: Tried updating it like 3 times so far, and rebooting, everytime i come back
<vock> adaptr: I installed 8.10 from the synaptics update
<izinucs> homy, it may be just too damaged
<IcyPolecat> homy: you could try dd-rescue but am pretty sure that CD file systems are CRC dependant so missing data will corrupt the whole iso
<jonaskoelker> vock: well, you could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make it say "Ubuntu 8.10"
<vock> adaptr: In the About, it also says i'm using 8.10
<maodun> I open two terminals a and b.  In a I run some process foo.  From terminal b, I would like to obtain the pid of process foo.  Anyone have any ideas on how I can do this?
<jonaskoelker> how can I dump gnome's mimetype-program associations into mailcap format?
<Dr_willis> Make it say 'Ubuntu  - the UBER OS!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<jonaskoelker> :D
<vock> jonaskoelker, Sure, but that's just fixing the text, is that all that is?
<adaptr> vock: you said "it" says you have 8.04 - WHO says this
<Dr_willis> UberBuntu!
<jonaskoelker> vock: that'd just be fixing the text, yes.
<jonaskoelker> vock: you said you updated to 8.10, right?  How did the update go?
<adaptr> vock: how many updates does 8.04 try to install when you upgrade to 8.10 ?
<vock> adaptr: Apologies, when I go to start up manager, it says the default operating system is 8.04 with the old kernel
<adaptr> vock: hint: it should well exceed 1000 packages
<FlyingBishop> vock: I assume this has already been asked, but he has run sudo update-grub, right?
<vock> adaptr: It took about 6 hours to download
<vock> FlyingBishop, tried that also many times
<homy> Can't the image just say something like "blocks damaged" at the specific place with the broken sectors? I can read the cd contents fine with nautilus if I put it into my cd drive, I just can't make it to an imageö.
<vock> jonaskoelker, After the update, it said it was successful but my computer will only run in low graphics mode now, tried fixing that yesterday to no avail, and just noticed that my kernel won't upgrade
<jonaskoelker> vock: okay.  How many packages does the upgrader want to upgrade now [just to be certain]?
<FlyingBishop> 'vock: do you have an external drive (or even one in the same machine?)
<vock> jonaskoelker, none
<FlyingBishop> vock: Because a clean install would be a really good idea.
<vock> FlyingBishop, I have 2 harddrives, one has 2 partitions with windows on one, and ubuntu on the other
<maodun> nm, found a solution
<jonaskoelker> vock: okay; so that means you're running 8.10, but a (presumably small) piece of the system hasn't caught on to that
<homy> Another problem: I can't do an update: in update manager, bzr can't be updated. The command line also says bzr has been kept back. I'm using the bzr ppa in launchpad.
<jonaskoelker> no one knows about converting gnome's mime/app associations to mailcap?
<FlyingBishop> vock: what are the contents of /etc/issue
<wips> izinucs, I'm trying to install a driver from the forum thread you gave me. But it wants me to copy its file to a directory that doesnt exist on my computer. /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/. I don't have that folder.
<vock> FlyingBishop, Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l
<jonaskoelker> vock: and how about lsb_release -r
<vock> jonaskoelker, Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l
<Lake> is the username stored anywhre in the private key generated by ssh-keygen ?
<vock> jonaskoelker, err Release:         8.10
<jonaskoelker> vock: so the things that hold on to 8.04 are grub, and what else did you say, system->about-something?
<vock> jonaskoelker, system->Administration->Startup Manager
<ortsvorsteher> Lake: no in my private key it isnt
<cdavis> can krdc make a shortcut to an rdp server? I cannot figure it out and don't want to keep trying if it isn't even possible
<izinucs> wips, sorry. I've never had to deal with those.. I'm looking in google now.. If I come up with anything else I'll let you know.
<vock> jonaskoelker, but i think that's just a GUI frontend for grub?
<jonaskoelker> that's funny, I don't have "Startup Manager"
<jonaskoelker> AFAICT
<Dr_willis> 'just' a front end? :)
<geirha> jonaskoelker: not installed by default
<jonaskoelker> oic
<geirha> vock: could you pastebin the current menu.lst?
<jonaskoelker> geirha: it's grub-choose-default?
<geirha> jonaskoelker: the package is called "startupmanager"
<jonaskoelker> ah
<jonaskoelker> :)
<izinucs> wips, I just looked in synaptic pkg manager and there is a driver in there for SiS.  xserver-xorg-video-sis
<vock> geirha, http://pastebin.com/m2439a455
<vock> jonaskoelker, sorry about that
<ucrit> hi guys,  I've got this message "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_ClockApplet"" what does it mean?
<wips> izinucs, Well, it says it's already installed
<geirha> vock: Ok, the magic comments seems to be intact, so it must be that the kernel packages haven't been installed
<UrsusTas> Night all
<jonaskoelker> vock: about what?
<chronosza> anyone know of a new driver for the intel x3100?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | chronosza
<ubottu> chronosza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vock> jonaskoelker, the wild goose chase for startupmanager
<jonaskoelker> vock: np
<jonaskoelker> vock: I learned something new :)
<Dr_willis> x3100? that sounds almost like an ATI chipset name. :)
<izinucs> wips, could be you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure that if there is a driver listed there is the correct one.. you can look at that file in terminal with "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vock> geirha, just did the synaptics update... not sure why it wouldn't have installed, but it's not even showing up anymore on the update list :(
<jonaskoelker> vock: what do you have in /boot/vmlinu* ?
<chronosza> ok ill rephrase. is there a person or bot in this channel that knows of a working driver for the intel x3100 gpu in the acer laptops?
<ortsvorsteher> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chronosza> Dr_willis: i wish it was an ati. alas its an itel.
<geirha> vock: aptitude search '~i linux-image'
<chronosza> intel
<ortsvorsteher> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<vock> jonaskoelker, vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic
<wips> izinucs, doesnt look like there are any drivers installed..
<dp> I've got a BCM4306 Rev 3 card installed, and linuxwireless.org suggests that I should be using the b43 driver, but doing a modprobe b43 causes the link to never come up.  suggestions?
<wips> izinucs, oh, wait
<izinucs> wips.. what does it say
<jonaskoelker> vock: and you wanted which version again?  Sorry, my memory is failing me :)
<geirha> vock: Have you tried reinstalling the kernel-package? sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<wips> izinucs, "Section "Device" Identifier "Device 0" Driver "nvidia" vendorname "Nvidia Corporation"
<Lake> ortsvorsteher: thanks for answer :)
<vock> geirha, http://pastebin.com/m73c1a472
<erUSUL> dp: you need to installl b43-fwcutter to get the firmware for the card installed
<geirha> jonaskoelker: He has upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, but only has 8.04 kernels in menu.lst
<Boomking> hello , can anyone hello , i burnt the image of the live / alternative (tried both ) when i boot , and click on install , it gives me a black screen with a blinking underscore does any1 know the solution ????
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: 1. the bot doesnt know, and 2. ive looked on the net and only find people saying the x3100 is not working, nothing more - hence me asking here.
<ortsvorsteher> Lake: np. but i found a usernam in public key. you also use dsa?
<jonaskoelker> geirha: got that.  So he just wants any newer kernel, or the default 8.10, or?
<dp> erUSUL: already installed. I've also run /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<vock> jonaskoelker,the newer kernel for 8.10
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: that sounds that you have no x window running now?
<erUSUL> dp: :/
<izinucs> wips.. there's your issue.. you can edit the file with .. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. change nvidia with sis.. save and then restart gdm
<blunder> ok guys what is up
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: no im in xorg. its defaulting to no acceleration. soon as i try to do something requiring acceleration it hangs.
<vock> geirha, i'll try reinstalling now
<Joker_-_> anyone knows of an easy way to configure a dual screen + tv-out other than having 3 video cards?
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: you are using ubuntu 8.10? and after installing the normal X window is running, but all what needs more like compiz or else is not running?
<blunder> I cannot use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Some_ux> I want to link two remote sites via VPN (link is not permanent, only raised on demand on either side) which package is best suited for this ?
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher:  yes compiz dead, its 8.10. vmware claims no acceleration available also. so something is not happy
<vock> restarting, will be back, thanks for all the help btw
<chronosza> what i dont understand is if i do edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf there is no mention of any driver. has it moved?
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: and the system uses no open source drivers?
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: yes, the xorg.conf changes in many ways in 8.10, if you like, i paste your mine
<Boomking> hello , can anyone help, i burnt the image of the live / alternative (tried both ) when i boot , and click on install , it gives me a black screen with a blinking underscore does any1 know the solution ???? :<
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher:  does yours also only have 11 lines/
<izinucs> Boomking, do you have an nvidia 8200 chipset board?
<yaztromo> chronosza everything is configured automatically these days so u will very little in xorg.conf now
<Boomking> nope , amd 690v
<Lake> Boomking: did you try booting the OS from the livecd ?
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: yes, at first time till i configured it. wait sometime, i try to paste my first xorg.conf and my yet working...
<izinucs> Boomking, is that a newer board?
<Boomking> lake : yes i did
<chronosza> yaztromo:  aah ok.
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher:  thanks
<Boomking> ummm am2 not realy like a year old
<yaztromo> if you specify something in xorg.conf it will override anything else though
<chronosza> hmmmm. so in fact it might not even be using any intel drivers?
<chronosza> could be using vga for all i know :)
<izinucs> Boomking, I had an issue with my am2 board.. xfxforce.. I had to add pci=nomsi to the kernel line to get it to boot properly.. even with the live cd
<Boomking> the media is fine tho it works on my old machine :S
<Lake> Boomking: well did it boot ?
<blunder> is it possible that us.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<Boomking> the cd boots fine , izinucs : i think i will try that
<vock> geirha, jonaskoelker, no luck, uname -r still gives 2.6.24-19-generic
<yaztromo> check your logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vock> geirha, jonaskoelker, after the reinstall and reboot
<Boomking> i just updated my bios thought that might help :/
<yaztromo> you will what driver it chose
<yaztromo> *see
<chronosza> yaztromo: where? i thought it would be in xorg.conf?
<geirha> vock: menu.lst remains unchanged then I assume?
<izinucs> Boomking, yea.. it booted fine on my machine until I tried to install.. then I had issues with the partition manager and other areas
<jonaskoelker> vock: any new entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<kingfishr> why is ubuntu trying to reinstall 2.6.27-11 every day? It's already successully installed.
<jonaskoelker> vock: you could always just add a new entry yourself...
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: http://pastebin.com/f426cb64a is the first one and http://pastebin.com/f43c1a40 is my actual one
<Boomking> so was all fine in the end ?
<Boomking> Izinucs*
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: okay the second one looks more like what i remember :)
<yaztromo> yep the small one is the new auto way
<geirha> vock: One thing I would try is to rename /boot/grub/menu.lst and then run "sudo update-grub". That should create a brand new menu.lst. See if the newer kernels get added to that one.
<izinucs> Boomking, yes.. except I just discovered a trick in menu.list to add the necessary line so when you get a kernel upgrade it doesn't go bonkers on you again
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: hope it helps. if not, try to paste your question here again with more details :)
<yaztromo> if you look in the xorg log you will all the things it chose tho
<chronosza> i dont suppose theres an intel-xconfig? :)
<Druidika> Hi Folks, i've a question with building a .deb. I've built a .deb but i want to automatically remove warzone2100* befode my .deb gets installed
<Druidika> how can i do this?
<Boomking> izinucs: can u please share :) lol this has been driving me crazy
<vock> geirha, jonaskoelker: update-grub said it found the new kernel, but menu.lst stays the same
<izinucs> Boomking, hang on and I'll pastebin mine.. it's not the same one I modified but I'll put an indicator in there where you're suppose to add and what..
<jonaskoelker> vock, geirha : I'm out for 10-15m; I'm sure geirha can guide you around just fine :)
<Boomking> kk kwl :D
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: gonna try adding the driver sections in forcing intel driver to see what happens.
<vock> jonaskoelker, thanks for all the help
<jonaskoelker> vock: yw :)
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: at first make a backup of your xorg.conf ;)
<vock> geirha; just change the file path to the new kernel than in the menu.lst ?
<geirha> vock: even when you moved/renamed away menu.lst?
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: good point.
<vock> geirha: that would have been smarter on my part, i'll try that
<yaztromo> chronosza you can see what driver is being used with xvinfo
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: btw, is your box using an free driver for your intel device?
<yaztromo> xvinfo | grep adapter
<Druidika> Can anybody help me with building a .deb?
<XB23> hey guys  apt-get autoremove  is removing things that are still needed
<XB23> is there a way to reset it
<chronosza> yaztromo:  Adaptor #0: "Intel(R) Textured Video"
<dp> anyone else have suggestions about b43?
<XB23> so it wont
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: i assume the free one? i have not installed anything
<yaztromo> sounds like you have the intel driver in use
<chronosza> oh. darn
<chronosza> so forcing it in xorg.conf is pointless
<vock> geirha: thanks, that fixed it
<vock> geirha; now all i need to do is put the windows partition back, but can just copy/paste that from the old menu.lst, correct?
<izinucs> Boomking, http://pastebin.com/f23d22f7a
<Boomking> thanks alot :D
<geirha> vock: Yes. Make sure it's after the ### END AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST ...
<vock> geirha: perfect, thanks
<vock> geirha: rebooting hopefully it all works, thanks a lot for your help, learned some too
<hwilde> guys I am hearing complaints the new kernel updates breaks nvidia/x11.  is this confirmed ?
<geirha> vock: must be a small typo somewhere in the old menu.lst that caused the problems then ...
<Boomking> izinucs: now to just figur out what to do with this lol , might have to get one of my friends over he = zealot
<Blais1> Hi guys, does anyone here know anything about vobcopy, I'm ripping a 4GB DVD, but it's taking hours!
<geirha> vock: crossing fingers :)
<yaztromo> chronosza what is the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver
<yaztromo> does that tell you?
<mapreduce> Hi.  I find that downloading large files either with wget or firefox often results in corrupt files.  I have a suspicion that the network card may be dodgy.  The computer used to run Windows, and had the same problem there.
<mapreduce> However, IRC and general internet use works fine.  Is there anything I can check?
<hyperboreean> hey, does anyone know where the mkinitrd command is in ubuntu 8.10?
<chronosza> yaztromo: can i pase about 10 lines?
<yaztromo> i dont think so, u might get auto kicked
<yaztromo> but you should see the driver it chose in there
<Pici> !paste | chronosza
<ubottu> chronosza: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<izinucs> Boomking, did you look in the pastebin and see the line modification?
<Matir`> mapreduce, I'd look more at HD or RAM than network card if it's just downloading large files that has a problem
<mapreduce> Matir`: Ok, I'll do that, thanks.
<Boomking> izinucs: well i got the link , but iam quite a newb so i might need to get a friend to help
<yaztromo> chronosza, you should see something like "Matched nv for the autoconfigured driver"
<mapreduce> Kind of annoying that not every large file provider gives md5sums..
<yaztromo> there will be your answer as to what its doing
<sarmisak> hi all
<chronosza> yaztromo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111716/
<vock> geirha: Thanks a lot, fixed the kernel, and also fixed the nvidia/xorg problem i was having when i upgraded to 8.10
<yabuk> I've instaled ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop, but I just get 800x600 of resolution.  I use sudo displayconfig-gtk to set a corect drive, but how will I know what drive to use?
<geirha> !yay | vock
<ubottu> vock: Glad you made it! :-)
<izinucs> Boomking, open the link and copy and paste the info in there to a file..  when you look at it you'll see a line where I wrote a comment describing what and where to put the modification.
<chronosza> yaztromo:  matched intel for autocon....
<yaztromo> chronosza, yep you are definitely using the intel driver
<izinucs> Boomking, you still need to see if the mod actually works for you and your motherboard
<Dave321> I'm trying to install Ubuntu.  The installation disk freezes so I have to use the alternative setup disk.  I have a wireless card (PC60G).  How do I connect to my secure wireless network during installation?
<kcsreddy> yes
<chronosza> yaztromo: is there anything else i can try? or is there one intel driver for all the gpus?
<izinucs> Dave123, I suggest turning off the wireless security during install..
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: i use a german ubuntu. may you take a look at system -> system preferences -> hardware drivers. is there anything in?
<Boomking> izinucs: i plan to test it soon as i know what iam looking at :P
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: yes one item - broadcom drivers for wifi/gigabit lan
<izinucs> Boomking, have you actually done the install yet? or are you having issues with the live cd.?
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: but no driver for your video device?
<chronosza> ortsvorsteher: unfortunately not.
<yaztromo> chronosza, yes there's only one afaik. What is the problem you are having?
<Boomking> izinucs having issues with the live/ alternative , cd's
<chronosza> yaztromo: nothing with 3d acceleration can run without locking up the system and vmware worksation claims i have no acceleration.
<kcsreddy> how to install real player 11 on ubuntu 8.10
<ortsvorsteher> chronosza: sry so i havent any idea cause i have no intel devices in laptop or my box. hope you geht help here! :)
<Boomking> izinucs: when i click install on both cd's i jsut get the black screen with the flashing underscore
<ortsvorsteher> kcsreddy: for what you need real player? does may vlc make the work which you want?
<yaztromo> chronosza, you should install glxinfo from synaptic and see whether direct rendering is on or not
<izinucs> Boomking, ok.. on the live cd.. when you get to the screen with the menu to "install with no modification"  .. the first option.. hit F6 and at the end of the line that appears add pci=nomsi and then hit enter.. It should take you to the live cd desktop at that point.. if it did then the mod worked.
<chronosza> yaztromo: doing it now...
<yaztromo> what is the intel chipset u have?
<ortsvorsteher> !realplayer | kcsreddy
<ubottu> kcsreddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeremie> kcsreddy >> http://crunchbang.org/archives/2008/05/19/howto-install-realplayer-on-ubuntu/
<Boomking> izinucs: iam gna try that quick
<chronosza> yaztromo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111717/
<chronosza> yaztromo:  at first glance i would say direct rendering is on?
<Doonz> hey guys. i was using screen in my shell i was brosing the net using elinks. it crashed on me so i killed the window it was in. now when i lauch screen it starts up and then when it asks you to hit enter and returns you to the shell it gives me a whole bunch of errors and doesnt work. any ideas?
<Doonz> http://pastebin.com/m3ca43b27 <-- errors
<kcsreddy> there is any chance to install google talk
<jonaskoelker> geirha, vock: did you get it fixed?
<vock> jonaskoelker, yeah, worked out great
<jonaskoelker> vock: cool.  Happy hacking then, I guess :)
<yaztromo> chronosza, thats good!
<izinucs> kcsreddy, you can use pidgin for google talk.. won't give you video though
<rapha> Hi all!
<chronosza> yaztromo: it is?
<rapha> How can I get PHP >= 5.1.3 on Ubuntu Dapper?
<yaztromo> chronosza, you are using the correct driver and acceleration is on so i don't know what it could be
<rapha> (_without_ compiling from source!)
<zash> rapha: check if the debianrepo with only php still exists
<chronosza> yaztromo: oh. hmmmm. so i might have been looking in the wrong place all along.
<rapha> zash: what debian repo?
<yaztromo> chronosza, you should try asking the forums or submitting a bug to bugzilla
<chronosza> yaztromo: if i enable compiz for example, as soon as i click anything that tries to do something fancy, it starts doing it and X is dead. you cant use keyboard, only mouse responds.
<zash> rapha: the one i used when i ran debian on my server ..
 * ortsvorsteher is away
<yaztromo> chronosza, is it just compiz?
<rapha> zash: but i never moved from debian to ubuntu. the server has always been ubuntu.
<chronosza> yaztromo: only checked that. let me fire up one of the opengl screensavers and see what happens
<zash> rapha: http://www.dotdeb.org/
<rapha> thx zash!
<zash> :D
<Boomking> izinucs: thanks alot i finaly got past the instaltion :) do i have to worry about anything else untill a kernal update ?
<thinkgnu> The following NEW packages will be installed: yakuake{a} yakuake-kde4
<thinkgnu> The following packages will be REMOVED:libmsn0.1{u} linux-headers-2.6.27-7{u} linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic{u}
<thinkgnu> is this ok ?
<thinkgnu> :p
<FloodBot3> thinkgnu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thinkgnu> just 2 line !
<izinucs> Boomking, great!. once the system is installed you'll have to use the live cd to edit the same line in the installed system so it will boot.. you'll have to mount the drive and change directories to /boot/grub.. in there is the menu.lst file that needs modification.. put the mod on the actual kernel line in there.. save and reboot without the live cd.. then you have to go back in and make the mod like I
<izinucs> pastebin-ed it..
<Wille_eee> Hello, new to ubuntu, but fint it intersting. now ia am looking for an application that allows me to brows or monitor every in and outgoing traffic on my router, it's an open system yet. /msg me
<Chronosza> yaztromo: um, ok that was not good :)
<yaztromo> Chronosza, lol yes i saw you quit
<Chronosza> yaztromo: i went through the screen-saver previews and as i clicked on Bubbles3D everything froze solid :)
<gordonjcp> Wille_eee: possibly wireshark
<thinkgnu> any idea ? :-/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/111723/      yes/no ?
<Wille_eee> gordonjcp, ok tnx, i'll try.
<Boomking> izinucs: :O ok so iam gna finish installing it , but then boot in with the live option :S
<yaztromo> Chronosza, You should post a bug report on bugzilla
<Chronosza> bugzilla.org?
<yaztromo> Are you running latest ubuntu?
<yaztromo> yes
<Chronosza> yaztromo: 8.10
<izinucs> Boomking, yep.. and make the edit on the newly installed system
<yaztromo> Have you updated it
<velko> thinkgnu: go ahead. it's ok
<jonaskoelker> what do you guys use for automatic location-dependent configuration?  e.g. when I'm at my university, I want vpnc to be running and the pcspkr module to not be loaded, and the inverse when I'm at home...
<jonaskoelker> I can cook up my own shell script, but it feels kinda' "meh..."
<macman> hey guys .. im trying to copy something to my external but i can't .. here is fstab type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096
<allquixotic> msg NickServ identify zeit1geist
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jonaskoelker> when I take my laptop offa' AC, something makes a "click" noise between 3 and 10 seconds later.  How can I get rid of the noise?
<Chronosza> theres so many bots in here they gonna turn on us one day i tell u :)
<jonaskoelker> In system->prefs->snd I have "play alerts and sounds" unchecked...
<blunder> is there a irc log of this channel on a website?
<Pici> !logs | blunder
<ubottu> blunder: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<_VIM_> !log
<blunder> ty
<yaztromo> Chronosza, Have you updated your ubuntu?
<rapha> argl
<rapha> the dotdeb repos dont work :-/
<Chronosza> yaztromo: no.
<rapha> is there really no way to get php 5.1.3 on Dapper?!
<Chronosza> yaztromo: was leaving that until i get the graphics going
<yaztromo> Chronosza, Update is a good try maybe there is a fix in the latest build
<yaztromo> sudo apt-get update
<thehook> rapha: php.net and compile it
<yaztromo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chronosza> yaztromo: ok its running. 245mb to download so i should be done by the time we've retired and live in a nice condo near the beach.
<jonaskoelker> no one knows about the AC-unplug clicking noise? :(
<rapha> thehook: yaztromo: that's a production server ... i'm not entirely comfortable with either one of these steps.
<blunder> what are loco?
<yaztromo> rapha, sorry was talking to Chronosza
<jonaskoelker> blunder: local communities
<blunder> gotcha
<jonaskoelker> blunder: at least if "loco" is understood in an Ubuntu context
<jonaskoelker> blunder: it's also spanish for "crazy", IIRC
<blunder> hehhehe
<blunder> thanks tons guys
<jonaskoelker> it's where all the ubuntu nutjobs get together :D
<yaztromo> Chronosza, let me know i will be around until the end of this hour
<macman> any ideas ?
<thehook> rapha: what version are you running now?
<Chronosza> yaztromo: i wont be done in at least 3h at the speed its going now.
<zash> rapha: and you don't want to upgrade to 8.04 LTS ?
<jonaskoelker> in sh, is there a way to break out of a case stmt?
<zash> jonaskoelker: esac ?
<adaptr> he did say :break out of"
<DarkKnight> hey I wanted to set up a mirror for ubuntu...can anyone provide me with proper info
<nascentmind> hi. When kde starts i get this message from phonon "the audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA ATI HDMI,ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Ouput)" . Can somebody help me with this?
<adaptr> jonaskoelker: exit, return, break ?
<jonaskoelker> zash: no, esac is spelled "}" in C, I want something that's spelled "break" in C
<zash> jonaskoelker: ;; then
<jonaskoelker> zash: can ";;" be done conditionally?
<DarkKnight> hey I wanted to set up a mirror for ubuntu...can anyone help me with this
<zash> jonaskoelker: case $something in; something) stuff;; nextsomething) blabla;; esac
<zash> jonaskoelker: http://p.zash.se/ApfY1A.txt
<jonaskoelker> zash: case $foo in *) $bar; if [ "$foo" != "baz" ] break; $baz ;; esac
<zash> jonaskoelker: does if [ .. ]; then ;; fi fail?
<Pici> jonaskoelker: #bash would probably be a better place to get this question answered :)
<int_overflow> hi. anyone know a solution to this? http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-971 >> Could you simply downgrade flashplugin?
<mercutio22> Hi, If I add google's repository to install picasa I can't start synaptic package manager can anyone confirm this?
<jonaskoelker> zash: yep
<jonaskoelker> Pici: true :)
<jonaskoelker> I'll just hack around it
<rapha> zash: only if there's absolutely no other possibility. I have to say I'm more than a bit disappointed - I had always thought "long term support" meant more than just the bare minimum of updates.
<rapha> thehook: PHP 5.1.2 - just need 5.1.3.
<rapha> yaztromo: no prob, sry :-P
<step21_> rapha: well long term support not changing too many things that would otherwise be included in an upgrade ... so if you want new stuff lts is not for you I think
<zash> "stable as in stable api" or somethnig
<ubuntu_> hello
<step21_> mercutio22: can't confirm. this only makes sense if you somehow added the repository wrong and that crashes synaptic, but even that is really unlikely
<zash> rapha: have you tried backports?
<jonaskoelker> my laptop makes a clicking noise when I unplug the AC.  How do I get rid of that?
<jonaskoelker> it only started doing that after a software upgrade, so I suspect it's a "feature"
<nascentmind> anybody?
<ubuntu_> I have a small problem
<ubuntu_> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/5139/snapei8.png
<jonaskoelker> ubuntu_: is that finnish?
<mercutio22> step21_> could you tell by looking at my sources.list?
<izinucs> ubuntu_, what's the problem
<usser> hi is there any alternative to pidgin, i just need icq support
<adaptr> usser: dozens
<jonaskoelker> do any of you experience a click when you take your laptops off of AC?
<hatter243> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<hatter243> !kopete | usser
<ubottu> usser: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<chi_> hi all, QUESTION on $xinit ... i want to run it as user.. what do i have to do?
<usser> adaptr, lets refine it :) non-kde, something simple
<jonaskoelker> usser: there are many; try apt-cache search icq :)
<jonaskoelker> usser: I've tried centericq and bitlbee... bitlbee has the advantage that you get IM and IRC together in a way that doesn't suck
<usser> jonaskoelker, thanks i'll give them both a shot
<mercutio22> step21_> http://www.pastebin.ca/1322817
<BridgeInhabitant> when I shut down in ubuntu the ethernet light remains on, how do I turn this off when I shutdown?
<rapha> zash: it's backports where 5.1.2 comes from.
<izinucs> usser, finch, ysm, jwchat, jabber, ayttm
<hatter243> BridgeInhabitant, unplug the computer or ethernet cable.
<rapha> step21_: well, PHP 5.1.2 and 5.1.3 are API compatible. It's a minor upgrade, so it would be logical to have a backport for it.
<usser> izinucs, thank you
<BridgeInhabitant> hatter243, ok, but the fact remains the ethernet card is still active as I am using a laptop
<joaboaconstrctr_> A question-when I do an ls -lF command, for my home directory, ownership is coming up all root.  This does not seem right.  Should I do a chown to me?  Anyone...Bueller?
<izinucs> usser, you can search synaptic for icq and come up with lots of references.. from terminal apt-cache search icq
<BridgeInhabitant> hatter243, this may also be linked to another ethernet bug I am currently having so having it shutdown properly could be the fix
<usser> izinucs, yea did that, looking through my numerous options :) thank you
<hatter243> BridgeInhabitant, it's not active, it's a link light, it means that the cable is plugged into something that has power in it. It is not ubuntu related, this is hardware related. Windows, Mac, whatever will all do the same thing
<BridgeInhabitant> hatter243, the thing is windows does not do the same thing
<izinucs> usser, np..
<jonaskoelker> usser: centericq is command-line, bitlbee's interface is a through your irc client, so it's kinda' command line too
<usser> jonaskoelker, izinucs thank you for your help, ayttm looks really nice
<hatter243> BridgeInhabitant, I bet it does...
<BridgeInhabitant> hatter243, I have tested that in windows and it doesn't
<usser> izinucs, jonaskoelker was looking for something like this fast/lean with no dependencies :) thank you guys
<kiru> am trying to install linuxtv and get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111735/
<BridgeInhabitant> hatter243 I do not use WOL so I do not need my ethernet on after shutdown
<kiru> does any one know why this occurs by make install?
<hatter243> BridgeInhabitant, It's a link light! unplug it it turns off!
<BridgeInhabitant> hatter243, its not suppose to be powered on to be able to detect a link
<AJC_Z0> How do I add an application to handle media which I choose from the popup when I insert removable media (DVD, CD)?
<thinkgnu> i  have no idea about this error ! libqt4-dev: Depends: libqt4-dbus (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 is installed , any solution ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111737/
<chi_> hiho! my 2nd Xserver on display:1.0 is refusing connections from my user... the xserver is started as root?  PLS HLP ... can i start the 2nd Xserver as user too?
<joaboaconstrctr_> Nothing worse than asking a dumb question twice, but should ALL my files in my home directory be owned by me, and not root.  I am finding this not to be the case.
<nomingzi> what software to open file with extension .rar ?
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, yes home directory should be owned by user
<fishsponge_> hey people - does anyone know if my mythbuntu box is going to recognise a UPS plugged in through USB?
<usser> nomingzi, file-roller from gnome should open it you just need to install unrar
<zash> rapha: how much do you not want to compile?
<chi_> nomingzi, unrar unrar-free unrarnonfree
<tyranos> can someone help unetbootin has overwritten my windwos bootloader
<AJC_Z0> fishsponge_: Plug it in and watch your messages to see
<nomingzi> "Add/Remove Application" to search for unrar --> but it do not found !
<samrose> anyone have recommendations for sharing ubuntu screen (64 bit) with users of other operating systems?
<usser> nomingzi, open terminal and type sudo apt-get install unrar
<hatter243> nomingzi, apt-get install unrar
<joaboaconstrctr_> usser> would I utilize sudo chown ~/*  ?
<BenSmith> How can I set up a external hdd to run ubuntu server?
<chi_> BenSmith, live CD and install on external HDD
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME ~ would do
<crocd> BenSmith: yea
<linduxed> i want to check a users groups, how do i check that?
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_,err sudo chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME ~ would do
<crocd> BenSmith: you need to make sure it is bootable if using usb in the bios
<joaboaconstrctr_> usser thanks i'll give it a try
<nomingzi> usser, hatter243, why unrar is not listed in "Add/Remove Application" in Gnome GUI mode?
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, oops no
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, that would chown the root home folder
<BenSmith> crocd:How do I make the harddrive bootable
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, sudo chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME /home/$USERNAME
<chi_> well so is someone familiar with xinit -- :1.0 ? or X 1.0 ? or Xorg 1.0?
<Joker_-_> whats the command to list ports on a box? (I'm not home and I wanna know if one of my box has an AGP port)
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, sorry
<crocd> BenSmith: is it a usb hard drive ?
<chi_> BenSmith, well good question you should consult your bios
<hatter243> nomingzi, add/remove applications does not contain every package available to ubuntu
<joaboaconstrctr_> usser no problem .  Do I have to prefix username with the $ sign?
<BenSmith> crocd: It is a usb hard drive.  But has the capability to be firewire if that makes a difference
<chi_> Joker_-_,  you mean sluts for cards?
<Pirat3> Hello, I have installed LAMP, how can I check which addons are in PHP?
<zash> joaboaconstrctr_: no?
<Joker_-_> chi_: yep
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, yea $USERNAME is an environment variable that expands to your username
<insa> a
<BenSmith> chi_:I believe that my BIOS does not recognize it as a bootable harddrive when it is pluged in.
<insa> a
<insa> a
<insa> a
<insa> a
<crocd> easiest to make sure your system can select usb as a bootable source in the BIOS. Then do the install on that drive
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, argh, my bad once again, not $USERNAME $USER
<usser> joaboaconstrctr_, im sorry, must not be my day :)
<chi_> Joker_-_,  man lspci          => option -b seems to be promising to me
<zash> usser: $USERNAME works for me?
<crocd> BenSmith: easiest to make sure your system can select usb as a bootable source in the BIOS. Then do the install on that drive
<zleap> hi
<Pirat3> Hello, I have installed LAMP, how can I check which addons are in PHP?
<Joker_-_> chi_: thx
<chi_> Joker_-_,  just a guess =)
<zleap> my other box running ubuntu 8.04 auto mounts my pen drive fine
<usser> zash, hm,really i just tried echo $USERNAME prints blank
<zleap> so ihave printed out the appropriate files mtab and fstab
<JaspionBR> guys, I've a problem. My update center dont start. I press "update now" and his came back to begin.
<BenSmith> crocd: Thanks.  The harddrive used to be used as a backup for mac.  Does this make a difference
<Joker_-_> chi_: nope, lists only pci things
<chi_> BenSmith,  yeah, in your bios, there should be the option to boot from 'WHEREEVER YOUR HDD IS CONNECTED TO'  ...
<geirha> Pirat3: make a php-page that outputs the return value of phpinfo();
<blunder> whoa.... here a help site to bookmark for later... http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<zash> usser: env says $USER = $USERNAME = $LOGNAME = `whoami`
<Pirat3> Right
<Pirat3> How do I do that?
<BenSmith> chi_:Ok. Ill take a look.
<Elo001> Hi, im new to linux, so its probably a dumb question, but i just realised ubuntu changed (actually reset) some windows settings
<geirha> Pirat3: <?php echo phpinfo(); ?>
<Elo001> any way to restore that?
<hwilde> need command line music player please!
<d-b> mplayer
<Pirat3> So just paste that into a file and save it as a .php?
<zash> hwilde: some mpd client?
<Joker_-_> chi_: dmesg | grep agp :D
<crocd> BenSmith: not really, if it is a unix type partition should be ok, if it is fat32 then you should be able to see it. When you run the installation you should be able to install it on the USB drive if it is detected in the partition section of the install
<geirha> Pirat3: Yes, then instruct your browser to view that file
<bobbob1016_> I'm not getting any sound.  I've unmuted everything, and aplay -l has my card, and still no sound, any ideas?
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<Acedip> how to setup dial up internet connection in ubuntu
<Pirat3> Ill go try it :)
<Acedip> ?????
<DarkSmoke> i checked the groups i am in
<chi_> Joker_-_,  :) nice
<blunder> hwilde: moc?
<chi_> Joker_-_,  sudo dmidecode maybe too
<adam> I'm having trouble finding out what JCPU and PCPU mean when using the 'w' command from the shell
<crocd> BenSmith: are you running windows on it at the moment? What box is it?
<Joker_-_> chi_: thx, I have an agp port on that box ;)
<geirha> Pirat3: Actually, it prints the info itself, so all you need is <?php phpinfo(); ?>, but both should work
<kiru> how do i run usb-dvb-t on linux?
<BenSmith> crocd: I'm running Vista x64, on an ASUS P5Q PRO.
<chi_> Joker_-_,  the dmidecode command is very helpful to those questions,... at least you know what is in your box, but your solution is much nicer :)
<adam> nvm, I found the answer in the *echo* man pages
<DarkSmoke> i checked the groups i am in and i wasnt in the groups to get video accelartion and audio (tough i still had them) but when i created a new user for my gf she was in them, why is this?
<Joker_-_> chi_: yeah usually, if something exists in your box, dmesg should list it
<Pirat3> I'm having trouble finding the file that displays "It works!" when I browse to local host. Any idea where I can find this?
<pattwo_> Pirat3, it's usually at /var/www/index.html
<usser> Pirat3, /var/www
<mneptok> Pirat3: the apache www root is defined in the config file
<Pirat3> Thought so :)
<Pirat3> I was just checking that was the right index.html file
<ryu> ho
<ryu> 여긴 어딘가
<mneptok> Pirat3: you should be learning the apache configuration file syntax before using the daemon ;)
<techsuperfreak> I recently ran the recent updates for the kernel and a few others and now no Gnome after logging in, anyone else seen this?
<chi_> Joker_-_,  did not know it, just used lspci to find bus adresses of devices for udev rules...
<rdw200169> !ko | ryu
<Pici> !zh | ryu
<ubottu> ryu: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<ubottu> ryu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fserve> c/
<crocd> BenSmith: should be easy if you change your bios to be able to boot from a USB device then run the Live cd and install it on the USB drive. What should happen is that grub is installed on the internal hard drive of the pc. Or you can go to www.pendrivelinux.com and grab a USB boot iso to creat the full install on that. That way you wont touch the internal drive with any changes
<DarkSmoke> i checked the groups i am in and i wasnt in the groups to get video accelartion and audio (tough i still had them) but when i created a new user for my gf she was in them, why is this?
<crocd> BenSmith: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/category/install-to-usb-hard-drive/
<chi_> BenSmith,  sideremark ... an MP3-player is maybe no massstoragedevice :)
<crocd> BenSmith: there are all the isntructions.
<rdw200169> 고맙습니다, ryu
<Droopsta915> what can I install to make website a bit more clear? When I get on yahoo, all the small pictures are kinda blury.
<bendin> I just installed a raft of updates to intrepid (8.10) on my dell mini9, which included linux-2.6.27-11.
<bendin> ﻿Hardwired ethernet no no longer works. (i.e. it fails after trying for about a half a minute every time I tell it to go connect.) Anyone seen anything similar?
<BenSmith> chi_: haha no this is 250GB LACIE HDD
<chi_> okay BenSmith
<Pirat3> Grrr. I can't move my file into that location. I don't have enough permissions? Could someone please help? :)
<chi_> still need help for my xinit problem... xserver on :1,0 (root) is refusing connections from user
<Nichisai> Hi there. Can anyone explain to me if there's a way to get boost 1.37 packages for jaunty, installed hardy? (Is this what backports are meant for?)
<BenSmith> crocd:  I currently have ubuntu server on a bootable flash drive.  I created this using the System>Administration>Create USB boot drive.
<pattwo_> Pirat3: sudo is your friend
<jiffe89> is it possible to boot the ubuntu install cd over pxe?
<Pirat3> Is there a way to do it without sudo? Like permanently set permissions?
<goran__> hi guys, i just installed new nvidia driverse (180.11) and i'm experiencing some color loss
<crocd> jiffe89: should be able to
<goran__> for example, i can see stripes on my background etc...
<goran__> does anyone know what could be the problem?
<chi_> Pirat3, of cause you can set the permission via chmod or chown to the files ( but the change command must be run as root) afaik
<geirha> Pirat3: " sudo chown $USER /var/www " should give your user full access to the webroot
<vock> goran__,  are you sure that the new drivers support your videocard?
<goran__> yes.. i have 3d acceleration
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second 2server setup?
<goran__> it's like 16bit colors
<Pirat3> So 'sudo chown adam /var/www'? No trailing slash?
<Az> guys, anyone running intrepid on a nforce 780 chipset?
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<vock> goran__,  yes, but as far as i understand, the nvidia drivers only support a certain list of nvidia video cards, need to make sure the card you have is on the list of the 180 drivers
<AlabamaHit> It there something wrong or is it just updates to that kernal. This is the 3rd day in row i have had a update in my update manager for Kernel 2.6.27-11 are those updates or is something wrong??
<vock> goran__, what type of video card do you have?
<goran__> geforce go 7300
<geirha> Pirat3: trailing slash is optional
<goran__> vock, so where can i find that list?
<bendin> It looks like update to kernel 2.6.27-11 killed my ethernet, so yea, I think something's wrong.
<Pirat3> Okay :)
<BenSmith> crocd: Will that work?
<chi_> goran__,   look here under driver version section if your card is soupported by binary drivers ! !  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Pirat3> What does the little lock above the index.html mean that is in that folder?
<Pirat3> I mean like, why is there a lock there when I have full access?
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<geirha> Pirat3: you probably don't have write access to that file.
<Nichisai> Is there a way to install packages for jaunty on hardy?
<Pirat3> I'm the only user on this computer. Why is there so many permission problems? :(
<dopplerdeffect> Pirat3, check the ownership of the file
<genii> Nichisai: A convoluted way. Add the sources only repos of jaunty. Then apt-get the source of whatever package and build it on the hardy box.
<vock> goran__, i'm trying to find the right website, are you running hardy or intrepid?
<geirha> Pirat3: If you have write access to the directory it is contained in though, you can move it, rename it or delete it ... just not edit it's content.
<usser> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<goran__> intrepid
<chi_> Pirat3,  you are not the only user ... because USER doesnt mean USER ... there a USERS that is names that are allowed to talk with the operating system and users on a keyboard
<weasel_______> hello, i have the following problem: I have an ubuntu server 64bit, everythings works great, then I replaced the mainboard with a new one, and now the network is unreachable, i think i need to rebuild the kernel, but how can i do that ?
<initial_B> ryu, =)
<genii> Nichisai: You may run into dependency hell this way however, so be forewarned
<vock> goran__, check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-updates/nvidia-glx-180
<crocd> BenSmith: what the ubuntu server on a usb flashdrive. Yes. I have a Mandriva version installed on a 2gb flash drive. Works like a dream
<chi_> Pirat3, so if you change the permission of files in a diretory... that doesnt mean the directory belongs to you now
<Pirat3> Okay.
<usser> weasel_______, you need to find out your chipset and see if its supported and by what module, kernel rebuilds are mostly a thing of the past
<Nichisai> genii, ok, thanks for the heads up
<vock> goran__, and see if it's on the list
<chi_> goran__,   look here under driver version section if your card is soupported by binary drivers ! !  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Pirat3> How can I make it so that my user 'adam' has complete access?
<usser> weasel_______, take a look at what lspci tells you about your network
<initial_B> ryu, 안녕하세요
<goran__> just a sec
<goran__> vock, yep it is supported
<weasel_______> ok thx
<crocd> BenSmith: if you want to do a install on the usb drive use that website for instructions.
<vock> goran__, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<goran__> i thought that this could be compiz-fusion problem but it is still there when i switch to metacity
<Veratyr9> Pirat3: that defeats the entire security structure of linux.  its the same reason windows is so insecure
<goran__> vock, yes i have
<Pirat3> Okay
<Pirat3> Well i'll just leave it for now
<bendin> looks like others are seeing dead networking with kernel update: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052932
<chi_> Pirat3,  as said by others you should use chown command, but you should use it with some parameters ... how old are you? if you wanna play around with your system you should read up what it is all about... if you dont want to read up you always have to ask questions, which is no fun at all
<vock> goran__, and when you run it, it doesn't give an error, and correctly states the driver?
<geirha> Pirat3: did you manage to make a .php file with phpinfo(); in it?
<goran__> noup.. seems that everything is working fine
<koen_> Which cheap, current wireless network card would you guys recommend that works out of the box in ubuntu?
<Pirat3> Yeah. But it trys to save the file when I browse to it. And it calls it a PHTML file. O.o
<BenSmith> crocd: Makes sense.  Thanks.
<dopplerdeffect> koen_, PCMCIA, PCI or Express Card
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<linduxed> where is the configuration for nm-applet stored?
<goran__> vock, i can post you Xorg.0.log if you want
<vock> goran__, maybe you're right and it could be compiz, i'm not really that sure, have you tried switching back to metacity to see if there is still the same problem? (metacity --replace), i'm guessing you did seeing how you can see what we're typing
<koen_> usb or pci please
<chi_> goran__,  what do you want exactly?
<crocd> BenSmith: np
<vock> goran__, in all honesty i'm not that good, i think you're problem is more than i know how to fix, sorry
<Pirat3> Any ideas?
<goran__> chi_, i installed new drivers (180.11) and i'm experiencing some colors loss.. i can see stripes on my background and cube reflection ground....
<Veratyr9> koen_: asus makes a cheap broadcom based card that i use.  dont know the model offhand though :-/ i guess im really no help am i lol
<goran__> ok vock thank you anyways :)
<XB23> guys, when i do apt-get autoremove
<XB23> it brings up lots of things i need still
<XB23> can i clear the cache it uses or something
<XB23> so it dosent pick up them things
<geirha> Pirat3: Which editor are you using?
<S7UMPY> i have a ton of static in my speakers. how do i fix this problem?
<killerbun> I want to use the package libgnumail-java does anyone know where it is after apt installing it ?
<chi_> goran__,  okay but so why didnt you use the regular drivers?
<Pirat3> GEDIT
<kiru> does anyone have experience with linuxtv?
<Veratyr9> S7UMPY: new speakers
<linduxed> where is the configuration for nm-applet stored?
<goran__> chi_, what regular drivers?
<kiru> am trying to install my usb-dvb-t stick but it doesnt work
<chi_> goran__,   look here under driver version section if your card is soupported by binary drivers ! !  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Veratyr9> S7UMPY: nah im just being a smartass
<dopplerdeffect> koen_, I've had great luck with any cheap linksys g card
<chi_> goran__,  posted this line 3rd time now
<S7UMPY> no. i opened up volume control to enable my input on my mic, and then after its been nothing but static
<AlabamaHit> It there something wrong or is it just updates to that kernal. This is the 3rd day in row i have had a update in my update manager for Kernel 2.6.27-11 are those updates or is something wrong??
<geirha> Pirat3: Haven't used that much, but you should be able to just force the extention to be .php
<Pirat3> Which way would you suggest I do it?
<goran__> chi_, i've seen that link but there is no information for 180.11 driver... although i think my card is supported because i have 3d acceleration
<koen_> thanks!
<kiru> if i install dvb-utils, i will get this error: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dvb-utils
<kiru> udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<kiru> mkdir: kann Verzeichnis „dvb“ nicht anlegen: Read-only file system
<chi_> goran__,  well but the driver is not soupported by ubuntu directly isn't it? also envy should not soupport it
<killerbun> I want to use the package libgnumail-java does anyone know where it is after apt installing it ?
<goran__> chi_, well that is the problem i dont know if it is supported directly by ubuntu :D
<chi_> goran__,  and if you read up nvidia forum you will see, installing anything else could be a very hard problem... so you have to do the work for your own and post in that forum an into other forums... because the problem gets bigger than can be discussed here, i souppose
<Pirat3> Hmmm. It seems rebooting it sorted it out. :)
<jtaji> killerbun: 'dpkg -L libgnumail-java' will list the files
<geirha> Pirat3: Don't have gedit around to test atm. But try creating it from the terminal with this line: echo '<?php phpinfo();?>' >/var/www/test.php
<killerbun> jtaji, thanks
<chi_> goran__,  you should use the driver mentioned on the link i gave you... and the problems are easier
<goran__> that is older driver, i used it and everything was fine.. but this happened when i updated to newer driver
<geirha> Pirat3: Then http://localhost/test.php should show you lots of info about php
<chi_> goran__,  you said you are useing ubuntu 8.10 => so there you can activate hardware driver ... if you updated from 8.04 you may expact many problems... that may lead you to envy ( to clean up old installations)
<chi_> goran__,  yes newer driver => no full use under linux... think about this! and use the oldone
<GNUtoo> hello, how do I restore grub from a cdrom ?
<Pirat3> Yes it did. I need GD, mbstrings, mysqli and mcrypt. But it only has mbstrings and mysqli. Could you explain how I get them?
<GNUtoo> grub-install doesn't work and grub(hdx) doesn
<GNUtoo> 't find the grub files
<chi_> GNUtoo, you may mount the grub folder and try to activate the grub shell there
<eyehatesludge> im a complete linux noob, how do you compile programs from source
<GNUtoo> chi_: what packages should I install to get the /boot/grub dir?
<goran__> ok chi_ ... i will downgrade driver to older one .. thank you :)
<GNUtoo> chi_: because even with chroot It won't install them if it can't find them somewhere
<chi_> mount your old root partition '/' and go to boot/grub
<Pirat3> Yes it did. I need GD, mbstrings, mysqli and mcrypt. But it only has mbstrings and mysqli. Could you explain how I get them?
<GNUtoo> chi_: there is nothing to /boot/grub
<chi_> goran__,  read up nvidia forums on linux soupport ....
<GNUtoo> chi_: there is nothing to s/\//
<GNUtoo> oops
<goran__> i have one more question though :) is it possible to convert ntfs partitions to ext3 without data loss?
<chi_> GNUtoo, okay... so there is a command to locate bootstage things .. i try to find it
<GNUtoo> chi_: the problem is that I didn't install a bootloader because I didn't need one but now I need one
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<geirha> Pirat3: Search for packages starting with php5 in synaptics or aptitude: aptitude search ^php5-
<chi_> GNUtoo,  okay :)
<DrZeus> hi all.  Does anybody knows something about audio file managing?
<Pirat3> Sorry i'm a bit of a noob in linux. Could you please explain this more?
<GNUtoo> chi_: thanks a lot for your help
<GNUtoo> DrZeus: what do you mean by audio file managing?
<fevel> exactly
<rapha> zash: that's a funny question ... i guess i don't want to compile ... about 50 kilograms :-)
<DrZeus> i want to take a recording, and split it in different channels.  The recording is just from a digital voice recorder
<Wille_eee> see you all
<DrZeus> i just didn't knew wehere to ask
<fevel> audacious?
<DrZeus> i mean, is it possible?
<chi_> GNUtoo,  if you are on live CD you may try to install ubuntu WITHOUT formating anything ... that helped in 7.04 ubuntu
<S7UMPY> anyone know how to fix the static problems on my speakers
<GNUtoo> fevel: you means audacity?
<DrZeus> to split a recording from 1 microphone, and split it with differente channels?
<fevel> yes
<fevel> what did I say?
<fevel> did I say audacious?
<DrZeus> so, audacious can do that
<chi_> GNUtoo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<fevel> no
<GNUtoo> chi_: ok i'll look
<fevel> audacious doesnt exist
<GNUtoo> chi_: thanks a lot
<geirha> Pirat3: Ok, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic. In there search for "php5-" ... Then install the appropriate packages. php5-gd for example, should install the gd module for php.
<fevel> audacity can
<Pirat3> Okay
<chi_> GNUtoo,  no problem
<GNUtoo> DrZeus: he said audacious instead of audacity
<Pirat3> Thank you!
<DrZeus> oh i see
<DrZeus> i remember
<DrZeus> audacity
<mak7751> I am having problems with my brother mfc210-c.  I can't get xsane to recognize my scanner, any ideas on how i can remedy this problem?
<DrZeus> but...google shows that audacious does exist http://audacious-media-player.org/
<DrZeus> unless is a dead project
<Droopsta915> what can I install to make website a bit more clear? When I get on yahoo, all the small pictures are kinda blury.
<DrZeus> then, audacity can split a single mic recording in channels
<Droopsta915> I just installed ibex, 8.04 was working fine
<DrZeus> or at least is an option
<wrr> /part #ubuntu
<wrr> /l
<wrr> hurr
<fevel> yes I remember now
<fevel> I think audacious is a little more featured
<fevel> and comlicated
<Ruadh> I am having problems installing updates. The error message I get is: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'. As I am new to Ubuntu I don't know what to do. Can anyone help?
<DrZeus> looks like xmms
<fevel> isnt it an alternative sound editor?
<mick02> Ruadh, run the command in a terminal
<quibbler> Ruadh, open a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GNUtoo> chi_: the problem is the following: i'm booting from livecd,I have a usb key with ubuntu on it,there is no grub *at all* on the usb key,how do I install grub on the usb-key? of course grub can't locate grub files...
<Ruadh> run what?
<Ruadh> ok
<GNUtoo> because there is no grub files nor on the cd nor on the usb key
<mick02> Ruadh the command dpkg --configure -a
<mick02> Ruadh, it's after telling you what you need to do
<mneptok> Ruadh: you'll need to preface the command with sudo
<DrZeus> thanks people; im leaving now
<DrZeus> have a nice day
<GNUtoo> chi_: i'll try with the files from my old gentoo install...
<chi_> GNUtoo, mom i was afk
<Ruadh> mneptok, have done, thanks
<GNUtoo> chi_: doesn't work
<GNUtoo> chi_: i'll try copying manually the files
<chi_> GNUtoo, did you mount the usb-device?
<GNUtoo> chi_: of course and also the gentoo drive
<GNUtoo> chi_: I have no grub files...
<GNUtoo> chi_: /boot/grub is empty
<chi_> yeah but you got a grub on liive cd
<GNUtoo> chi_: in the usb key and on the cdrom
<GNUtoo> chi_: yes i've got grub and grub-install but without the files...
<mver> +need help with wireless  connection, please. Network Settings shows the proper wireless connection. Wireless  Networks shows two networks, neither the local one on  my LAN (router) at home. What next?
<GNUtoo> chi_: all what I've got in /boot/grub is device.map in both filesystems(cdrom and usb key)
<GNUtoo> chi_: and that is because i didn't check the checkbox for installing a bootloader during the install on the usb key
<chi_> GNUtoo, go to the link i gave you and search for 'Mine was a slightly different story'
<GNUtoo> chi_: ok thanks a lot
<walker> hello
<walker> what is russian ubuntu cahnnel
<walker> ?
<a931bw> How to format my flashdrive?
<quibbler> walker, !ru
<a931bw> usb stic
<walker> !ru
<a931bw> ?
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GNUtoo> chi_: ok i'll do that with the files of  my gentoo install...thanks a lot
<chi_> GNUtoo, u can also use grub-install
<chi_> GNUtoo,  if it is on the liveCD
<GNUtoo> chi_: doesn't work either
<a931bw> How to format my usb stick?
<GNUtoo> a931bw: use gparted but be carefull to format the right drive
<a931bw> gparted?
<chi_> GNUtoo, mm what is the problem there?
<shear> having problems with virtualbox. when i click inside a window, it pops up telling me that it's going to capture mouse input, which is fine, but then it doesn't capture. I click again, get the same pop up.
<chi_> GNUtoo, something like  $grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<chi_>   
<GNUtoo> chi_: doesn't find the grub file either
<ryu> 여기 한국분들 계시나요
<quibbler> a931bw, system>administration>partition editor
<ikonia> !jp | ryu
<ubottu> ryu: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<a931bw> *lol*
<chi_> GNUtoo, well grub-install needs grub files on the USB? i guess thats not the case
<ikonia> a931bw: ?
<a931bw> Read error)))
<Shizuo> I'm here to act wrong
<ikonia> a931bw: what ?
<ikonia> Shizuo: what's the problem ?
<ryu> 으 한국말이 없어
<a931bw> gparted checking devices so long O_O
<Shizuo> ikonia: No problem
<ikonia> !cn | ryu
<ubottu> ryu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ryu> 훔
<chi_> GNUtoo, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<zash> ikonia: google translate says korean
<Shizuo> ikonia: I might become an unwanted participant
<ryu> 한국채널은 없는것인ㄱ
<ikonia> Shizuo: please don't - if you wish to cause trouble go elsewhere
<ikonia> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> !kn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kn
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<Shizuo> Stop flooding the channel
<Shizuo> ikonia: It's stronger than me
<ikonia> ryu: one moment, I'll find the channel if you can read this
<ryu> 고마워요 ㅎㅎ
<Pirat3> Hello, what is the difference between memcached and memcache?
<ryu> 채널명이 kr이 아닌가봐요
<zash> !ko | ryu
<ubottu> ryu: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<ryu> 아함
<ryu> thanks
<Pirat3> Hello, what is the difference between memcached and memcache?
<ikonia> zash: mega, thank you
<zash> Pirat3: memcached is the server (daemon)
<Pirat3> How do I install each one?
<GNUtoo> chi_: before you pasted the link i did it manually...let's see if it works
<Pirat3> I can install memcache via Synaptics
<lascar> Greetings everyone!  I've been all over the net trying to get my atheros card up in Intrepid, but to no avail.  Could you help?
<chi_> GNUtoo, good luck, i stick some time with my own problems :)
<GNUtoo> chi_: what problems do you have?
<zash> Pirat3: what do you want to do with it?
<Pirat3> I just need to install it
<Pirat3> For PHP
<Pirat3> I need to install memcached and memcache
<chi_> GNUtoo,  i wanna set up a 2nd xserver ... and i dont know if i need root to do so? after the server starts my users connections to it are refused ...
<GNUtoo> chi_: doesn't work...I abandon...I'll  reinstall ubuntu on the key
<fabio_> what about chrome for ubuntu (.deb) ?
<zash> Pirat3: then install php5-memcache
<zash> Pirat3: and memcached
<chi_> GNUtoo,  make a partition for your home!!!!!!!!1
<GNUtoo> chi_: ah did you remove the lock for doing so
<GNUtoo> ?
<Pirat3> How do I install memcached?
<chi_> GNUtoo,  where is the lock?
<zash> Pirat3: the package is called "memcached", so apt-get, aptitude, synaptic or whatever you prefere
<Pirat3> apt-get install memcache?
<Pirat3> Okay :)
<zash> Pirat3: no, memcached
<GNUtoo> chi_: if I remember well there was a lock that prevented you from runnign 2 X servers but I don't remember where it was
<Pirat3> Yeah sorry I meant that.
<chi_> GNUtoo,  okay thats a good hint
<Pirat3> Then I install memcache using synaptics?
<quibbler> lascar, have you tried here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<sampbar> hi all
<zash> Pirat3: yes, and "php5-memcache" if you want to use it with php
<GNUtoo> chi_: /tmp/.X0.lock
<lascar> quibbler: i knew the old site was down, but i'll head to this one.
<Patrickzilla> does anyone have the old CanonScan D646U scanner?
<chi_> GNUtoo, as i understood it, the lock is there to protect a running xserver!
<vxbinaca> Hey whatevfer update just happened for xorg's video rivers, it killed my nvidia card, it's at 640x480 and i can't reconfigure it away
<bobbob1016_> I'm not getting any sound.  I've unmuted everything, and aplay -l has my card, and still no sound, any ideas?
<vxbinaca> drivers*
<Patrickzilla> vxbinaca: try recovery mode and edit your xorg.conf file to not use nVidia's driver, use "vesa" instead, and then reinstall your driver
<vxbinaca> i installed the update and it's taken it to 640x480, and when i try to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it, it give up halkf wat through
<vxbinaca> alright
<Patrickzilla> vxbinaca: do you know how to work with xorg.conf?
<vxbinaca> Patrickzilla am i hand editing it or using dpkg?
<Murchadh> vxbinaca: See if there is an old xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<vxbinaca> good idea
<Patrickzilla> vxbinaca: i meant hand editing
<vxbinaca> ok, i'll just replace the old config
<vxbinaca> thanks
<GNUtoo> chi_: anyway the X server needs to be root for now(unless you use kernel modesetting) so if you run it as user something is setuid
<Murchadh> vxbinaca: They usually have a date appended to them. So anytime it worked prior to upgrading.
<Patrickzilla> vxbinaca: always works for me, the x starts with "vesa" so i reinstall my driver and that's it (just for your information, my card is ATI not nVidia, but it should work too)
<sky_> hi
<sky_> i need a player which support subtitles
<sampbar> hello sky_
<Patrickzilla> hello sky_, try to use VLC
<chi_> GNUtoo,  "waiting for X server to begin accepting connections .
<chi_> AUDIT: Fri Jan 30 16:16:00 2009: 8033 X: client 1 rejected from local host ( uid=0 gid=0 pid=8032 )
<chi_> No protocol specified
<chi_> "   this is said
<zash> sky_: or mplayer
<FloodBot1> chi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pirat3> Are there any SVN's I can use in the terminal?
<sky_> ok thank you i heard about Kplayer which is based on Mplayer and support subtitles :)
<zash> Pirat3: like .. svn?
<rdw200169> Pirat3, you're talking about subversion?
<Pirat3> Yeah subversion
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: yep, svn! install the package "subversion"
<sky_> again thank you :)
<lascar> quibbler: should i disable ndiswrapper?
<Pirat3> apt-get install subversion ?
<zash> Pirat3: yes
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: yes
<Pirat3> Right
<unanxbt> I attached a switch with my dsl modem and now the download speed had decreased from 100KB/sec to 50KB/sec, why this happened and how can I get the previous download speed?
<Pirat3> Eight
<Pirat3> Right*
<Pirat3> Instal.
<GNUtoo> chi_: mabe x cookies...I don't know...
<lascar> quibbler: remove it from the module file?
<Pirat3> How do I use it?
<FloodBot1> Pirat3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sky_> anyone can me help with installing LAMP ?
<chi_> GNUtoo, thx anyway
<zash> sky_: apt-get install lamp-server ?
<sky_> rlly ?
<Pici> !lamp | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: generally is "svn co <your svn directory url>"
<thehook> sky_: what kind of lamp server do you want?
<Pirat3> What is 'co'?
<quibbler> lascar: i have no idea...i use a ethernet connection sorry...ask again and someone will probably help
<zash> sky_: okay, there was no "lamp-server" meta package :(
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: try "man subversion", or google it :)
<sky_> linux+apache+mysql+php
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: co = checkout :)
<zash> sky_: there is a "task"
<carandraug> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pirat3> Could you give me a full example?
<sky_> zash: yeah
<zash> Pirat3: svn co http://svn.project.example.org/path/to/something
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3:  let me find one, i don't remember exactly
<Patrickzilla> ok, that's it
<rdw200169> sky_, just run tasksel and pick LAMP Server
<Pirat3> sudo /var/www http://svn..... ?
<Pirat3> I meant to type svn not sudo.
<unanxbt> can anyone help me about that download speed?
<KDesk> hi, I want to transfer music in AAC to an ipod, before I had used m4a, but I think AAC may be better. But when I try to transfer them, Amarok says that the media doesn't support the tracks. What can I do?
<sky_> rdw200169: ok thank you... :)
<thehook> sky_: if you want a lightweight replacement for apache2 you can check out http://insecure.no/2009/01/easy-nginx-php-and-mysql-installer-script/
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: no, just "svn co http://svn.yoursvnserverhere.org/path/project"
<Patrickzilla> o
<Patrickzilla> ok
<Pirat3> Where is the checkout then?
<zash> Pirat3: current path
<sky_> tehook: added to bookmarks..thank you
<Pirat3> Im confused?
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: you dont need to type the path you want the files to go, you just have to "be" there
<awesomejon> hi
<sky_> ok bye guys i go to the cinema :)
<zash> Pirat3: cd /path/you/want/ ; svn co http://..
<Patrickzilla> Pirat3: the "co" comes after the "svn" and before the svn server url
<awesomejon> i have an alsa question
<Pirat3> Right. If I just type that. Where will it save the files?
<zash> Pirat3: type "pwd"
<Patrickzilla> in the current path
<Patrickzilla> type "pwd" to know where you are
<Pirat3> Okay
<awesomejon> hey
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<Pirat3> Thanks guy. I'm learning :)
<mmm4m5m> question: how to make /dev/sdc5 read-only? (change permisions, does not help)
<horstle> hi
<awesomejon> if i use foobar
<chi_> mmm4m5m,  maybe use fstab for this
<awesomejon> with wine
<KRF> !enter awesomejon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KRF> !enter | awesomejon
<ubottu> awesomejon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<etech> openoffice 3.0.1 was released
<etech> will it be in the backports?
<awesomejon> and set foobar to out put to 96khz and 24bit
<Patrickzilla> mmm4m5m: use "ro" in the mount options
<awesomejon> will it out put at 96khz and 24bit audio in alsa?
<Patrickzilla> etech: where? jaunty?
<etech> no intrepid
<Patrickzilla> awesomejon: i think so
<mmm4m5m> Patrickzilla, chi_: to mount it as read only... but still wondering why permissions of /dev/sdc5 does not work.
<KRF> mmm4m5m, because thats just the device node, not the file system
<KRF> disclaimer: dont touch /dev/ stuff if possible
<chi_> mmm4m5m,  fstab  <= ro     => read-only ~ tried it?
<Patrickzilla> mmm4m5m: /dev/sdc5 is just a "fake file" that points to the real partition, so, permissions will not work
<sky_> hi again...i have problem with subtitles in mplayer
<rdw200169> mmm4m5m, notice, how in /dev all the partitions don't have world access
<rdw200169> mmm4m5m, only group/user
<mmm4m5m> rdw200169: yes
<mmm4m5m> gparted for example, does not use file system :)
<sky_> Bad coding for subtitles program don read a diacritic
<Nuvola> HI
<rdw200169> mmm4m5m, remove a user from the group, and they can't do anything w/the partition; on 8.04 this is the 'disk' group
<Dvyjones> .webcam
<Nuvola> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dvyjones> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sky_> anyone can me help ? :-/
<rdw200169> mmm4m5m, you can do this in the Users & Groups tool; they make it easy by specifying what accesses ea. user has
<linduxed> how do i check what groups a certain user belongs to?
<Patrickzilla> sky_: as i don't use mplayer i don't know where to configure it, but i will give you an advice, try VLC :)
<Patrickzilla> linduxed: cat /etc/group
<rdw200169> linduxed, cat /etc/group | grep <username>
<mmm4m5m> rdw200169: thank you.
<linduxed> thx Patrickzilla and rdw200169
<chi_> :( noone can halp with second !! X-server !! setup?
<sky_> Patrickzilla: i already fix it...:)...i dont saw there Central Europe encoding...but now i have it :)...thanks i used VLC on windows before :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mmm4m5m is it a windows formatted partition
<Pirat3> How does this work? "svn cleanup"?
<bmhm> Hi. I want to add a PPA to my pBuilder environment. But editing /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/sources.list didn't help
<mhall119> hey guys, anyone here ever make their own USplash theme?
<mike12> hey can anyone here help me with a problem with my cell phone by any chance?
<slide> Is there anyway to install Ubuntu while in Windows (my CD drive is broken). I have a 32GB empty space in my drive already reserved.
<mhall119> mike12: depends on the problem
<mhall119> slide: WUBI
<slide> How exactly does that work?
<atlef>  !wubi | slide
<ubottu> slide: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Patrickzilla> slide: can u boot by a usb drive? try to use UNetBootIn
<etech> so yes or no?
<Jack_Sparrow> slide since you have the space reserved, wubi isnt what you wantr
<mike12> whall119 ok i have a virgin mobile prepaid phone and it wont let me connect to virgin extras or recieve text messages.
<etech> openoffice 3.0.1 in intrepid backports?
<mhall119> slide: Wubi creates a "virtual disk" file in the Windows file system, and uses the Windows boot loader to load it on startup
<slide> Patrickzilla, probably
<Dvyjones> Hi. I have a Logitech ClickSmart 310 webcam (yes, I know that's ancient), which should work wit gspci. It doesn't in Ubuntu 8.10 though. I know it worked in ArchLinux (actually, I think I installed qc-usb there). Any ideas how to  make it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> mhall119 and not at all what he needs when he wants to install on a partition
<Pirat3> Right. Can anyone here help me create a user and a database in mysqli?
<mhall119> mike12: no idea, any reason you're in the Ubuntu support room for that?
<bobbob1016_> I'm not getting any sound.  I've unmuted everything, and aplay -l has my card, and still no sound, any ideas?
<Patrickzilla> slide: i have to go know, ask for unetbootin" it's a tool that can help you to create a bootable usb drive with ubuntu
<mike12> mhall119 no i just thought i had a better chance here than calling the automated number lol
<mhall119> Jack_Sparrow: true, I didn't know he wanted to install on a partition
<Pirat3> Right. Can anyone here help me create a user and a database in mysql?
<Patrickzilla> *know = now
<slide> Patrickzilla, thanks
<mhall119> Pirat3: you using Ubuntu?
<Patrickzilla> you're wellcome
<Pirat3> Yes
<mhall119> apt-get install mysql-admin
<mhall119> is the easiest way
<Pirat3> Right
<Pirat3> I'll do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genjix> hey
<chi_> GNUtoo, xauth has to be used in newer ubuntus
<mhall119> I need USplash help, has anyone ever made their own theme?
<Murchadh> Pirat3: google amarok mysql ubuntu. The ubuntu forums used to have a great howto covering just that.
<dayo_> Pirat3: sudo tasksel lamp
<dayo_> Pirat3: sudo tasksel
<dayo_> Pirat3: disregard the first option
<Pirat3> I have LAMP.
<dayo_> oh
<Pirat3> I just need a way to make MySQL users and Databases
<dayo_> Pirat3: install phpmyadmin, then
<ubuntu_> hello everyone. i am new to ubuntu and i want to know if i can be able to make my laptop multi media keys in the top work; i have a gateway m-series
<ubuntu_> i am currently on a live session
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Pirat3> I'm installing mysql-admin
<dayo_> ok
<dayo_> Pirat3: i prefer phpmyadmin, but it's personal choice, so go ahead :-)
<mhall119> Pirat3: you can do it graphically from mysql-admin, or enter the mysql prompt and add records to the mysql.users table directly
<Pirat3> I'll try it with mysql-admin first :)
<mhall119> that's probably be easiest
<adam> is there a shell command that will give me information on where a link is pointing?
<mhall119> adam: ls -lha
<Pirat3> Oh yeah, I was also wondering how do I turn PHP MAGIC QUOTES off?
<adam> mhall119: perfect, thanks
<mhall119> Pirat3: somewhere in php.ini I would imagine
<genii> Pirat3: Usually in your php.ini
<Pirat3> Where is that file?
<mhall119> /etc/php5/
<Pirat3> Dammit. I was close :(
<mhall119>  /etc/php5/apache2 for me
<genii> Also /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<mhall119> yeah, depending on how you're running php
<Pirat3> Does it matter which one?
<Pirat3> Or will only one exist?
<Pirat3> I have the one in apache
<mhall119> the one in apache/ runs the mod_php runtime
<mhall119> the one in cli runs the php command line instance
<Pirat3> Grr. I edited the file and I try to save it and it gives me more permission errors.
<genii> Pirat3: It all depends in which context you want to specify some option
<mhall119> sudo gedit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<mhall119> you'll need to have root access to change anything under /etc
<arvind_khadri> mhall119, use gksu gedit
<mhall119> yeah, probably better
<arvind_khadri> !gksu > mhall119
<ubottu> mhall119, please see my private message
<mhall119> I know what gksudo is
<nexusz99> Hi
<genjix> hey whats the best way to update my ubuntu to jaunty? is it ok to just change sources.list from hardy to jaunty?
<Pirat3> Right. MySQL-Admind installed. How do I use it? :)
<mhall119> no
<nexusz99> hacksilo.co.to <- Hackk t
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<genii> mhall119: The prob is using cli sudo with gedit makes it impossible after for regular user to run gedit
<nexusz99> hacksilo.co.to <- hack this site please..
<mhall119> genjix: typically you'd run update-manager -d
<mhall119> genii: really?   I never had a problem with it
<KDesk> I want to transfer music in AAC to an ipod, before I had used m4a, but I think AAC may be better. But when I try to transfer them, Amarok says that the media doesn't support the tracks. What can I do?
<genjix> ok thank you mhall119
<mhall119> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pirat3> Right. MySQL-Admind installed. How do I use it? :)
<KDesk> Jack_Sparrow: thanks!
<genjix> sorry i mean upgrading to jaunty :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<GIZMO_THE_GREAT>  lsscsi reports : [2:0:5:0]    scanner Nikon    LS-2000          1.31   but VueScan is only detecting my USB flatbed scanner, not my Nikon scanner. Any ieas?
<mhall119> Applications->Programming->MySQL Administrator
<genjix> is that possible using update-manager-d?
<KDesk> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Pirat3> mhall119 is that to me?
<mhall119> Pirat3: yes
<Abula> wassup ubuntus
<Abula> how are we
<Manther> ubuntu-ing
<mhall119> ubuntastic
<Abula> oh lord haha
<Pirat3> What do I put in for Server Hostname Username and Password?
<T3rmInAt0r> hi guys... I need some help... I want to build deb packages for maemo distro.... does anyone know any good tutorial????
<mhall119> Pirat3: is the MySQL database on your localhost?
<Pirat3> Yeah
<mhall119> server=localhost, user=root, no passwordf
<Pirat3> No password ? Not even if I have set a password?
<mhall119> if you've set a password for root@localhost, then use that one
<Pirat3> Okay
<Pirat3> Done :)
<Abula> so, odd question, anyone here managed to get cubase, or FL studio, working on ubuntu?
<mhall119> but the default install of MySQL doesn't set a password on root@localhost
<salmon> noob problem here, so i just had to do a re-install, im running 8.o4 i am having troubles with flash, it seems that like every third video i watch closes firefox. can someone tell me what program i should be using to run flash so this wont happen, someone on here told me before but i don't remember what it is.
<Pirat3> I think I set one :)
<Pirat3> Well I typed in a password and it worked... so i'm guessing there was a password!
<mhall119> Pirat3: Note: mysql's root is not the same as linux's root
<mhall119> ok
<Pirat3> Yeah I know :)
<Abula> i loved ubuntu, but moved back to windows because of not being able to produce music
<mhall119> ok, just making sure
<salmon> Abula: have you tried ubuntu studio?
<Abula> yeah mate
<Abula> as good as it is,
<Abula> it's just not powerful enough for the kind of music i produce
<Abula> and odd gui and stuff :S
<Abula> sorry man
<Pirat3> Right
<Pirat3> How do I make a new database in mysql-admin?
<ice_cream> hmm where's the man page for firefox... i want to see where it tries to read some sort of firefoxrc file on startup
<dayo_> Abula: ardour?
<mhall119> Pirat3: under the Catalog section
<Abula> dayo_, rather than using alternatives, id rather get ubuntu running FL studio/cubase
<mhall119> they're referred to as "Schemas" now
<dayo_> Abula: there's an ubuntu package for FruityLoops?
<su4m> is it true that ubuntu will switch to kde because of the license change and kubuntu will disappear?
<salmon> ok so who knows the best way to run flash in ubuntu, im having issues with the brouser being unstable, im running flash non-free and libflashsupport, is there somthing better i should be using?
<Abula> dayo_ really?
<Pirat3> I don't see an option for creating a new database :(
<Abula> wow, i had no idea
<mhall119> su4m: no
<ubuntu_> ok i installed the keytouch; gateway is not listed on the supported keyboard list.
<dayo_> Abula: no, i'm asking *you*. i thought u were implying there is an ubuntu package for FL
<Abula> oh right
<Abula> no theres not
<Abula> but like
<ice_cream> oh perhaps i dont need that
<Abula> i was wondering if anyone had tried wine or something
<Pici> !enter | Abula
<ubottu> Abula: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Abula> oh sorry guys
<salmon> FL runs like hell through wine, i had to give up on it
<full_HD> im windows vista 7 user :]
<ice_cream> is the accepted solution to fix flash sound problems in fx to install "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound" ?
<quibbler> Abula: rosegarden
<dayo_> Abula: try VirtualBox: http://www.virtualbox.org
<Abula> cheers man, ill give that a go
<ryankrizan> What's with all the kernel updates lately?
<blakejust> So yesterday I updated Ubuntu and restarted and ubuntu wouldn't boot up, it'd get past the Ubuntu splash screen and then just sit on a black screen with the loading cursor. I thought maybe something was wrong with X so I ctrl-alt-F1 and logged in and restarted X and got the following errors:
<blakejust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111786/
<dayo_> ice_cream: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ePax> How do i get HP usb wireles printer portfowarder to work whith my ubuntu. Anyone?
<|tom|> is there a way to revert away from updates applied in the past day or two?
<|tom|> as of last night everything has been breaking... even took a while to get in here
<ice_cream> dayo_, i'm not sure what you're suggesting...
<Bodsda> blakejust, seems like an error in xorg config regarding your touchpad
<kingfishr> why is ubuntu trying to reinstall 2.6.27-11 every day? It's already successully installed.
<blakejust> yes
<blakejust> bodsda: I figured that, but I don't know how to fix it
<dayo_> ice_cream: i thought u needed help installing flash
<Bodsda> blakejust, any changes made recently to xorg.conf?
<millen> hello people
<blakejust> bodsda: not to the touchpad part. Ubuntu updated yesterday, so it might've been changed in that, since that seems to be what caused me not being able to boot up
<killerbun> Has anyone played with the package libgnumail-java, im getting "No provider for address: rfc822" exceptions.
<blakejust> bodsda: before it was also giving an error about nvidia drivers, but I added some stuff to the xorgconf file and it stopped giving that error
<Bodsda> blakejust, if ubuntu made changes it probably made a xorg.conf.back   or similar, check for differences?
<blakejust> bodsda, I did, they all have the same thing under the touchpad section
<Abula> what animal is the current ubuntu named after? or like, what is it's current name? cause the last one i used was like edgy eft or something. its been a while.
<atgarsis> hello
<blakejust> bodsda, even xorg.conf.failsafe has the same thing
<Bodsda> blakejust, ok back it up, and try a    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fosco__> Abula, current is Intrepid Ibex
<Abula> awesome. what's up next?
<chronosza> im going to rip this intel gpu out of this laptop and burn it outside
<atgarsis> does anyone here know why movies, which are on a cd/dvd, cannot be played on vlc player, but can be played, when they are moved on the hard disc?
<chronosza> incase anyone wants to know.
<ikonia> chronosza: what do you need help with ?
<blakejust> bodsda, ok I'll try that and come back
<dou213> hey guys, i want to restrict on my ssh-server the connection-attempts to 3... how can i do it? in /etc/ssh/sshd_config maybe "MaxAuth 3" ?
<chronosza> ikonia:  been here already. i dont think there is a solution. its my rubbish intel graphics card that wont do anything 3d/accelerated without hanging.
<fosco__> Abula, next is Jaunty Jackalope
<XB23> guys, when i do apt-get autoremove
<XB23> it brings up lots of things i need still
<XB23> can i clear the cache it uses or something
<XB23> so it dosent pick up them things
<FloodBot1> XB23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dou213> sry, i mean "MaxAuthTries 3"
<Claws81> hello, can someone help me set a layer break in k3b?  ive been looking for the menu item to set it, and been searching the forums, but can't find an answer.  Thanks!
<chronosza> ikonia:  yet according to X the card is fine and the 3d acceleration is working. so now im going an update in the final hope that it might fix whatever is wrong
<ikonia> chronosza: update what ?
<chronosza> ikonia: ubuntu - full update.
<millen> someone know how i can turn one text file?
<ikonia> chronosza: from what to what
<chronosza> ikonia: 8.10 - just the current updates since the iso
<atgarsis> does anyone here know why movies, which are on a cd/dvd, cannot be played on vlc player, but can be played, when they are moved on the hard disc?
<ikonia> millen: turn one text file ?
<ikonia> chronosza: what intel card is it ?
<chronosza> ikonia: intel x3100
<ikonia> chronosza: and what xorg driver are you using ?
<millen> ikonia: yes, i want that end lines are first lines, and first lines are end
<chronosza> ikonia:  intel
<jiffe89> alright, so I'm having a heck of a time trying to get the custom ubuntu image to preseed english in the very first menu
<ikonia> chronosza: have you manually set that in xorg ?
<jiffe89> I've set every language option I could find and that menu still pops up
<chronosza> ikonia: no, using the auto-detected
<pike_> atgarsis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs perhaps
<ikonia> chronosza: are you %100 certain it's using the intel driver and not the i810 ?
<millen> ikonia: can you help me?
<ikonia> chronosza: autodetect can often choose i810
<ikonia> millen: I'm not actually sure what your asking to be honest
<rodrigo> hola
<rodrigo> alguien puede ayudarme?
<jiffe89> this is my list of options, anyone know of something I'm missing or doing wrong? http://nsab.us/preseed
<chronosza> ikonia: the name is says is "intel"  i assume thats the normal intel one an dno i810?
<rodrigo> tengo problemas con la aceleracion 3d y la resolucion
<rodrigo> con los drivers de video
<ikonia> chronosza: where are you looking that is says "intel"
<millen> ikonia: i have one xml, but this xml is turn, i have turn all text, line by line to put it well
<ikonia> millen: I'm really sorry but that makes no sense, I'm not sure what your asking
<ikonia> millen: "this xml is turn" ?
<pike_> !es | rodrigo :-)
<ubottu> rodrigo :-): En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<skinofstars1> hey guys, i'm having problems booting into my ubuntu intrepid install. it's putting me into low graphics mode. any tips?
<ikonia> skinofstars1: what video card do you have ?
<skinofstars1> nvidia
<ikonia> skinofstars1: exactly what card
<rodrigo> sorry my english is baaad
<skinofstars1> ikonia: 8500
<rodrigo> i have a problems
<rodrigo> with my nvidia
<ikonia> skinofstars1: I suspect you'll have to enable the nvidia propriaty drivers from system -> administartion -> hardware drivers
<skinofstars1> ikonia: this has just happend after the latest updates
<c_korn> hello. why does the upload of my wine package fail after successful compilation? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21807648/upload_853601_log.txt
<pike_> rodrigo: what model card?  you see an error?
<skinofstars1> ikonia: yeah, it was a working system
<rodrigo> geforce 7300 gs
<ikonia> skinofstars1: yes, the kernel has been updated, how did you install the "nvidia" drivers in the past ?
<skinofstars1> ikonia: just through the normal system>prefences>hardware drivers
<ikonia> skinofstars1: check the current status of that menu
<chronosza> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111716/
<rodrigo> i had erase drivers
<skinofstars1> ikonia: has there been changes?
<rodrigo> bad english
<rodrigo> =(
<rodrigo> and reinstall
<ikonia> skinofstars1: the kernel has been updated
<rodrigo> but don't play games
<skinofstars1> ikonia: i know that
<ikonia> chronosza: that is the card identifier, you may want to consider hard coding that in your xorg.conf
<skinofstars1> ikonia: i tried rolling back to the previous kernel but no joy
<rodrigo> no
<rodrigo> i don't have rendering
<chronosza> ikonia: with a device section?
<rodrigo> but i install drivers in console
<skinofstars1> ikonia: ok, i'll reboot into ubuntu, but i can't seem to get pidgen to connect to irc at the moment
<blu> aiuto risoluzione dello schermo !!!
<skinofstars1> ikonia: any tips for that? :)
<pike_> rodrigo: did you try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?  or the manual install?
<rodrigo> yes
<rodrigo> i did
<blu> chi mi puo' aiutare ?
<rodrigo> manual and command
<rodrigo> tray again
<pike_> rodrigo: sorry I'm going to lunch but i hope somone else here can help
<vixey> hi ... does anyone know why video comes up blank (black screen) or crashes on ubuntu?
<blu> come configuare X11/xorg.conf ??
<vixey> (or something to try, to fix it)
<rodrigo> hablan español
<quibbler> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rodrigo> es que mi ingles está muy oxidado =(
<chronosza> u kidding me. thats so cool
<chronosza> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<chronosza> heh. i like that.
<chronosza> ikonia: with a device section - should i specify a driver directly in xorg.conf? i tried that with the intel one and then X wont start at all
<Snifff> hii peopel
<greenfuji> I have recently setup an ubuntu file server with samba. I have a windows pc with accesses files via the samba and an ubuntu laptop which accesses the files also. When I look in the Workgroup I see a pc name that is not one of my own. I think this could be someone not autherised to be connected. I have MAC filters and a password, what can I do to check?
<chronosza> greenfuji: can you account for all your current pcs in the list? nothing missing?
<adam> greenfuji: it could be any number of things other than an intruder, an xbox, a wireless zune, a digital photo frame with wifi
<vixey> lol I can watch videos using ASCII but not the actual thing
<vixey> strange
<greenfuji> the only thing new I have is a Logitech 1000i universal remote. It is not setup yet but is second hand and could be it
<hellhound_> i am desperately trying to get my new install of 8.10 to boot into X after installing the restricted nvidia driver.  When I reboot after installing the driver it boots me into a command prompt.  If I type startx I get "(EE) No devices found" "Fatal server error: no screens found"  i have put my xorg file at http://pastebin.com/f620c5b4a and by log file at http://pastebin.com/f632b17af    can anyone PLEASE help?
<greenfuji> How can I find out what it is?
<sockets> which lightweight web-browser do you guys recommend? i've tried epiphany, midori, and konqueror.. (but i want gnome/gtk)
<FlyingBishop> I use epiphany, which is gnome.
<macondo> I'm I wrong or when I put a SD card with pictures, the folders get automatically copied to ~/Pictures?
<FlyingBishop> sockets: What's wrong with the browsers you've tried?
<skinofstars1> hi all, having problems with intrepid booting into low graphics mode
<zash> sockets: netcat, curl, /l[iy]n(ks|x)2/
<Derek__> !rename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename
<sockets> thanks FlyingBishop, i was leaning towards epiphany.. well firefox is killing me with the memory usage, just wanted to explore my options and get some suggestions
<chronosza> ironic, im having a problem getting intrepid into high graphics mode :)
<jiffe89> is it even possible to preseed the english option in the very beginning install menu ?
<Derek__> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FlyingBishop> sockets: If none of those work for you, I'd say check out dillo. It's less fully featured, but it's still x11 blazing fast.
<zanberdo> I'm not sure if someone has already asked about this, but has anyone else run into an issue with apt-get returnning a GPG error verifying public key?  I'm running apt-get update and I get the error that a public key can not be verified.
<FlyingBishop> sockets: I ocasionally use dillo when I really need to be fast, and have something that's too much of a pain to use w3m or something likewise
<aaasonntag> hi
<Endophage> anyone here happen to have set up a tomcat server  before??
<dou213> if i want to search for a process to see if it's running: "ps -ax | grep 'process name'" right? or ps axuw ...
<macondo> Do pictures get automatically copied to ~/Pictures when you plug in an SD card?
<n8tuserf> Endophage-> what is the issue?
<greenfuji> adam and chronosza: I have powered off the remote and the new pc on the workgroup is still there. How can I identify what it is?
<Endophage> don't have a clue what i'm doing after I get it from synaptic
<Endophage> a good tutorial would be enough
<n8tuserf> Endophage-> first is tell us what you wanted to to?
<chronosza> greenfuji: did you refresh your view?
<greenfuji> chronosza: yes
<Endophage> just get ti set up and test a few simple sevlet pages
<chronosza> greenfuji: also, where are u seeing this on the win pc or the ubuntu one?
<Endophage> it's purely an "i'm bored and it would be useful for my uni course to have the extra experience"
<chronosza> macondo:  i see nothing about that and plugged in a media card now and its not importing it by itself.
<greenfuji> chronosza: on both the ubuntu and windows, both through network, workgroup
<Snifff> someone can help me about hosting ?
<Snifff> How to disable spamassassin scans for outbound messages?
<Snifff> i neednt spamassassin
<n8tuserf> Endophage-> tomcat has a home page, if you ever get stuck -- get on undernet.net and join #tomcat for good assist
<Snifff> i want to disable it
<Endophage> all the tutorials assume you do ti from basics
<Endophage> i've grabbed it out of the package manager
<skinofstars1> can someone help with ubuntu only using low graphics mode (badly) since kernel update?
<n8tuserf> Endophage -> you mentioned gettin bored? try to learn  cocoon2  its another apache supported project.. xml based stuff
<Endophage> would be useful to find the info on how to configure it etc.... when you're not installing it manually
<chronosza> greenfuji: on any machine, open a terminal or dos and say ping <machinename> and see if it can actually reach it.
<Endophage> i'll have a look at cocoon2 but based on what i'm doing atm tomcat is what i'm looking into right now
<skinofstars1> has anyone experienced difficulties with nvidia since kernel update?
<Endophage> nope
<ikonia> Endophage: tomcat docs are on the apache.org site
<sigterm> nope
<ikonia> skinofstars1: look in the xorg log file to find any possible problems
<ikonia> skinofstars1: look at the basics, is the kernel module for the nvidia component still being loaded for example
<greenfuji> chronosza: what is the exact syntax I should use for the ping? I get ping: unknown host everest when I type ping everest
<jiffe89> does `debconf-get-selections --installer` not work in 8.04 ?
<ikonia> greenfuji: then you don't have name resolution working
<skinofstars1> ikonia: yes, also checked xorg log but i see no graphics card errors
<krishnan> my office uses ubuntu 8.04 for both desktop and server. can anyone suggest a good in house chat tool?
<ikonia> skinofstars1: there must be an error/warning for it to drop back to a lower resolution
<greenfuji> ikonia: how to set name resolution?
<ikonia> krishnan: an irc server, an im service,
<chronosza> greenfuji: hmmm. no that means it has not got an ip. its odd. has a friend or someone else connected to your network recently? even if they not there now
<greenfuji> chronosza: no
<ikonia> chronosza: it doesn't mean it's not got an ip
<ikonia> chronosza: it means it is "an unknown host"
<chronosza> ikonia: correction i mean he cant resolve it
<ikonia> chronosza: exactly what it says in the error, not "no ip"
<krishnan> ikonia can you please give more details please
<krishnan> ikonia: can you please give more details please
<greenfuji> chronosza and ikonia: I pinged a pc name for the windows pc and it came back with the same error
<dou213> how can i see my dns-nameservers?
<chronosza> greenfuji: i've had that before but it was because the master browser on windows had added that machine while it was on the network and for some reason took forever to refresh and not show it anymore.
<Piratenaapje>  Hi, I'm having some troubles installing grub. I just installed windows again, so it loads the windows bootloader again. When I follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I get : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111794/
<Derek__> <-- Install error power management settings for GNOME not installed correctly
<Derek__> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<Derek__> !power_management
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krishnan> ikonia: pls give more detail on irc server and im service
<greenfuji> chronosza: not sure if that is the case here as the pc appeared and I thought whats this, it then no longered appeared and has since come back. This is after multiple refreshes and reboots of both pc of mine.
<skinofstars1> ikonia: only error is that it can't find cyrillic font, and i don't think that's it
<Derek__> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<wolter> hi, how can i fix my nautilus default window size? its always the smallest possible..
<waltons_pacman> have a massive problem:
<chronosza> greenfuji: could very well be someone on your wifi if you have wifi. but i wouldnt panic about that immediately.
<dou213> how can i see my dns-nameservers?
<chronosza> ikonia: um i modified xorg.conf and set intel as the driver and X wont even start.
<dou213> !nameserver | dou213
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nameserver
<Derek__> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<krishnan> my office uses ubuntu 8.04 for both desktop and server. can anyone suggest a good in house chat tool?
<ikonia> chronosza: noy good
<ikonia> not
<greenfuji> chronosza: The file server is accessed by both other pcs via wifi
<gregcha117> i had sound, and then for no apparent reason now under my volume controls ive got no output device
<chronosza> greenfuji: and your wifi is secured with a key?
<kavurt> Piratenaapje: the partition number you typed in might be wrong
<skinofstars1> Derek_: is the display help for me? because it doesn't help
<greenfuji> yep, wifi is secured by wpa-psk and I have mac filtering on the router.
<chronosza> hmmmm
<greenfuji> chronosza: the workgroup in samba is workgroup and this pc appears in their
<chronosza> greenfuji: dumb Q but no virtual pc's installed anywhere? :)
<dayo_> .
<quibbler> !pidgin | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<greenfuji> chronosza: good question. I have been playing with virtualbox with another windows install.
<chronosza> ikonia: so in other words i should just give it up.
<gregcha117> my sound device isnt appearing under my volume controls, how can I fix this?
<greenfuji> chronosza: I'll have a look what that pc is called
<chronosza> greenfuji: on the box with virtualbox is virtualbox running? even with the console closed the virtualbox process could be up and so would the windows pc.
<ikonia> chronosza: I didn't say hat
<ikonia> that
<kingfishr> why is intrepid trying to reinstall the 2.6.27-11 kernel every time i reboot it? It's already successfully installed (and running).
<krishnan> quibbler: we would like to use our own chat, which is only for internal use and not for external and employees cant use it for external purpose. so we cant use pidgin
<greenfuji> chronosza: yes virtualbox is running but the virtual pc is not started
<Piratenaapje> kavurt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111803/
<chronosza> ikonia:  i didnt say u did, im saying i should. coffee finished. headache at full power.
<Piratenaapje> don't see what's wrong with ti
<chronosza> greenfuji: hmmmm. power it up and check the name
<bobbob1016> I'm not getting audio.  "aplay -l" lists my card, but no audio, any ideas?
<ikonia> chronosza: I am just eating, so can't help yet
<chronosza> greenfuji: as i said sometimes the browser service on windows (if its your master browser) takes very long to refresh.
<gregcha117> bobbob1016: im getting the same issue, although on login it plays the sound
<racecar56> AGH HELP QUICK
<chronosza> ikonia: not a problem. much appreciated.
<racecar56> MY DESKTOP IS WHIET!
<racecar56> *white
<racecar56> everything is white
<FloodBot1> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> i cant see my taskbar
<bobbob1016> racecar56, Usually a compiz/video-card driver issue
<racecar56> i have to guess where icons are
<racecar56> ok
<racecar56> how do i fix?
<racecar56> i have a terminal open
<racecar56>  reinstall my video drivers?
<chronosza> ermmm
<bobbob1016> racecar56, Did you get floodbot's message?  Don't use enter every two words
<mneptok> racecar56: reboot. press <esc> to get the GRUB menu. choose recovery mode. choose "xfix" from the menu.
<racecar56> ok
<kavurt> Piratenaapje: You want to recover the grub on sda5, you should type root (hd0,4)
<greenfuji> chronosza: YOU ARE A CHAMP! Its the virtual pc. I would never have thought of that.
<chronosza> greenfuji:  :-) the other windows pc is prob the master browser for your workgroup and see saw the VPC and added it to the list and just has not refreshed the master browser list yet.
<gregcha117> my sound device shows up in alsamixer in terminal but not on the gnome volume controls and im not getting any audio
<Piratenaapje> kavurt: Already tried that, it gives me: "Cannot mount partition" error
<greenfuji> chronosza: I'll change the virtual pc name so its easier to identify from now on. I was so worried some muppet had broken through my security to get free wireless or something.
<[kev]> anyone know of a way that I can remove flash plugins from firefox? (outside of simply disableing them)
<krishnan> can anyone help me out?
<jonaskoelker> Any experts on email in here?
<ikonia> [kev]: remove the flashplugin-nonfree package
<skinofstars1> checked xorg.0.log for errors while booting, can't find anything, where else should i look?
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: just ask the question
<ikonia> skinofstars1: the answer will be in the log file
<ikonia> skinofstars1: there may not be an error, just an explination of why it's setting that resolution
<jonaskoelker> I have a mail that contains "<html=3E\n<head=3E\n" (\n means newline, no other escape should be interpreted by your eyes).  The sender claims this is valid; I don't think it is... how do I determine it?
<quibbler> krishnan: have a look here: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Internal-Chat-Server-Download-42147.html
<jonaskoelker> the Content-Type is text/html, and Content-Transfer-Encoding: Quoted-Printable
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: what do you mean valid ?
<racecar56> thanks it works now
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: how is that anything to do with email ?
<racecar56> i mean like thanks 1000000000000000000000000 times
<racecar56> :D
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: it's in a mail...
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: so ?
<racecar56> my x works again
<racecar56> thanks mneptok for the tip
<racecar56> goodbye everybody
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: so... I'd like to know if my mail client is buggy for not handling it properly
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: ok - so it's nothing to do with email, it's a specific question about a specific mail client
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: or whether the sender has an incorrectly configured server
<skinofstars1> ikonia: do you mind if i pastebin, i can't see what's wrong?
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: the server has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> skinofstars1: do what you want
<jonaskoelker> okay; rephrase: I want to know if the error is on my hands or the sender's
<wolter> how do i enable the extra plugins in compiz?
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: well, as I said it's a specific question about a specific mail client, which you've not even told us which one you're using
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: what I want to know is whether the most recent RFCs says that what the sender's doing is okay
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: that's not a question about any particular mail client
<jonaskoelker> but I use mutt
<jonaskoelker> and evolution
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: then it's nothing to do with ubuntu - it's a RFC question, look up the RFC's
<jonaskoelker> although evolution only for testing
<jonaskoelker> okay
<quibbler> wolter: probably in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Guest54148> new to ubuntu loaded open office and then kword they load ok but when symbols have no names
<chronosza> greenfuji: no problem :)
<jonaskoelker> then I have a related ubuntu question: evolution on ubuntu--how does it handle broken html email?
<wolter> quibbler, well yeah, i found a plugin list, but i don't find my bloom effect i used to have in hardy...
<jonaskoelker> does it try to be clever and figure out that the sender meant to send html mail  but in fact sent "<html>" as part of a text mail?
<skinofstars1> problems with booting to low graphics mode, xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111809
<turkjeus> Hi guys
<Endophage> ok got tomcat up and running, or at least not erroring, but where can I set the defualt root directory for the server
<turkjeus> I am just installing ubuntu 8.10 server and it output this please insert the disc labeled : 'Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _ Intrepid Ibex _ - Release i386 (20081028.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: I beleive it responds to a doc type in the header, but I'm not %100
<turkjeus> the cdrom i on the drive
<ikonia> Endophage: in the config file
<Endophage> i'm not completely retarded ikonia, but WHICH config file
<greenfuji> chronosza: you are right about the refresh taking some time. I renamed the virtual pc and the old name still appears in the list of pcs in the workgroup, plus the new name. Linux is such an interesting adventure, you learn so much each day.
<quibbler> wolter: maybe try in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> Endophage: look at sites-enabled and site-available in /var/www
<turkjeus> how many cds are there?
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: as in "<!DOCTYPE html [...]"???
<jonaskoelker> O_o
<turkjeus> I only download 1
<mneptok> turkjeus: is this when running updates?
<GIZMO_THE_GREAT> any1 know how to diagnose no sound? When I run the Live CD of Ubuntu 8.10 I have sound, but when installed properly, no sound
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: or you mean Content-Type?
<[kev]> how do I remove plugins from firefox?
<dalekcaan> I have an ubuntu related question: when my laptop gets fully charged and the ac is still plugged in, it starts discharging all the way to zero.  If i unplug the ac and replug it, it still keeps discharging.  The only way to get out of it is to fully restart my computer...I tried to google but seems like no one else has this problem
<ikonia> Endophage: I didn't say you where retarded, but if you have set up the webserver you must have been in the apache config file
<turkjeus> mneptok, I am installing right now
<Endophage> would help if I had a var/www
<turkjeus> mneptok, I was in thre retrieving package step
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: content type I beleieve, but I'm not %100
<mneptok> turkjeus: sounds like you have a bad burn. use the untility to check the disc from the first install screen.
<ikonia> Endophage: you've not got a /var/www
<Endophage> nope
<ikonia> Endophage: also look in /etc/apache2
<kati> I'm new to ubuntu and trying to run the program R. I downloaded the program(or so I thought) but when I type "add R" into the terminal window, it doesn't recognize the command.  Is there a different command for "add"?
<Guest54148> :P can any one help with a simple problem
<racerx> how come when I try to save a file and decided to create a directory for it, how come the filemanager doesn't move you inside the folder after creating it. It used to do that for me.
<Endophage> dont have an etc/apache2 either
<ikonia> kati: What are you talking about the probram "r" and "add"
<ikonia> kati: what guide are you following
<ikonia> Endophage: /etc/apache
<ikonia> Endophage: /etc/apache2
<ikonia> Endophage: not etc/apache2
<Endophage> not those either
<mneptok> Endophage: how did you install apache?
<Endophage> tomcat doesnt install to an apache folder just because it's made by that team
<dalekcaan> kati: what is the "add R" for
<Endophage> it installs to etc/tomcat6
<ikonia> Endophage: you need a webserver to link it into
<ikonia> Endophage: so yes - it is relevant
<Endophage> tomcat is a server isnt it
<ikonia> Endophage: it's a java server
<mneptok> Endophage: it's an application server
<Endophage> and thats what i want
<ikonia> Endophage: did you read the docs on apache.org
<mneptok> Endophage: it does not serve http requests
<Endophage> i did read them
<racerx> how come when I try to save a file and decided to create a directory for it, how come the filemanager doesn't move you inside the folder after creating it. It used to do that for me.
<Endophage> and they don't say a word about needing apache
<kati> well the program r is a statistical modeling program i think i dont really know i just need to use it for an assignment, and I'm use to using the redhat system where you just type "add" to make the program accessible to the user at that time
<abraxis_> what's the deal with all the security updates lately?
<Pici> kati: Are you running Redhat or Ubuntu?
<dalekcaan> kati: can you just type "R"
<ikonia> kati: "add" is not red hat command
<dalekcaan> cuz thats how i start it
<mneptok> Endophage: because Tomcat doesn;t need apache. it needs a webserver of some kind to be useful.
<node357> /path/to/R or ./R
<kapipi> Can anyone help me find a ppa that has some never versions of libvirt and virt-manager?
<mneptok> Endophage: 9 times out of 10 that webserver is Apache
<greenfuji> chronosza: thanks again. need to reboot after updates.
<Endophage> http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/appdev/installation.html not mentioned here
<dalekcaan> does anyone the answer to my question
<kati> ohh I just had to type R thanks so much
<dalekcaan> np
<mneptok> Endophage: suit yourself, then.
<mneptok> Endophage: good luck getting a web application running without a web server
<chucknorris> ok so some media player is playing "GNR - Estranged" but CTRL+Tab is not showing any app which is doing that. How do I get that app?
<sockets> would i need to know graphic design inorder to create a theme?.. nothing major, i want my windows/menubar ect to look like : http://omploader.org/vMTU4MQ .. or is there some place i can download stuff like that? or maybe a place where i can download more window borders or something?
<centaur5> Does Intrepid's new version of Xorg not accept the usual syntax in xorg.conf to adjust the screen resolution?
<ikonia> sockets: gnome-look.org
<sockets> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> centaur5: should accept standard syntax
<Guest54148> my question is on open office and Kword the icons have no words next to them, eg copy icon is there but no description
<turkjeus> mneptok, the cd integrity is ok
<dalekcaan> I have an ubuntu related question: when my laptop gets fully charged and the ac is still plugged in, it starts discharging all the way to zero.  If i unplug the ac and replug it, it still keeps discharging.  The only way to get out of it is to fully restart my computer...I tried to google but seems like no one else has this problem
<CarlFK> how does apt-get know what arch to use? (i386 vs x64)
<chucknorris> oh it's in the application bar - Rhythmbox
<ikonia> CarlFK: it selects the arch your running
<mneptok> turkjeus: then try another CD drive. it sounds like the installer isn't reading the media correctly
<Frederick> folks how do i install the last google earth?
<ikonia> Frederick: there are documents on google's download site
<centaur5> ikonia: Well that's not good, I guess this TNT2 card is going to be more trouble than I thought.
<Pici> CarlFK: Each package says what arches it supports
<mneptok> people still use Google Earth? :)
<Frederick> ikonia: isnt there a package?
<lascar> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> !googlearth | Frederick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googlearth
<ikonia> Frederick: yup
<Pici> !googleearth | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<CarlFK> ikonia: but how does it know what I am running?
<ikonia> Frederick: googleearth-package
<Pici> ikonia: only in Medibuntu
<ikonia> CarlFK: it "tells" it's self when you install it
<ikonia> Pici: are you sure, I see it in 8.10
<ikonia> !info googleearth-package
<Pkerown> l
<Pkerown> ll
<Pkerown> l
<mneptok> !info googleearth-package
<Pkerown> l
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<FloodBot1> Pkerown: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Pkerown: stop please
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<su4m> is it true that ubuntu will switch to kde because of the license change and kubuntu will disappear?
<CarlFK> ikonia: is there a config file?
<dayo_> mneptok: what's the alternative?
<Pici> ikonia: I appear to be mistaken
<ikonia> CarlFK: no, it's not just a config file, the kernel is a running version
<ikonia> Pici: I am all the time
<mneptok> dayo_: maps.google.com
<dayo_> mneptok: ahh, yes
<Pici> CarlFK: Check out the apt-get source if you're really curious.
<lascar> sorry, it was in intrepid's backports, not restricted
<Frederick> how do I use google earth package?
<ikonia> Frederick: you install it the same as any other package
<Frederick> ikonia: found it
<Guest54148> help needed
<Melan> hey all, someone can help an absolut beginer in Linux/Ubuntu
<ikonia> Melan: if you ask a question
<Melan> ?
<uman> Hey everyone. Anyone here know how to move Docky (gnome do)? I would prefer it to be on top or a little bit higher than where it is by default
<Melan> well i just installed ubuntu now with the windows setup. Do i have to find now all drivers that i need for linux or what do i have to do first?
<su4m> Melan: of course i can
<su4m> Melan: just ask
<Guest54148> my question is that on open office the icons dont have words
<SQLDarkly> On Intrepid Server I already have a LAMP stack with php5 I also need to add php4 support but the php4 package has no install source? Should I just compile from source or is there a Package available?
<theshadow> Alright, so I have dual monitors with two separate x sessions I want to run firefox on both sessions but no matter what I do. (-no-remote or --display) seem to cause the dialog box to pop up that its already running. Can any one help?
<skinofstars1> would someone mind looking at my xorg log to see why i'm having problems booting into normal graphics mode? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111809
<Guest54148> su4m can i ask you a question
<su4m> Melan: nothing, everything's installed
<su4m> is it true that ubuntu will switch to kde because of the license change and kubuntu will disappear?
<turkjeus> Installing get hang when configure apt source and then ask for the cd
<su4m> Guest54148: yes, you may
<Melan> but i need the drivers?
<ikonia> Melan: you shouldnt
<ziggles> hi guys, any suggestion on an IRC client that isnt pidgin/xchat? :)
<petafile> I'm trying to rip a single scene off of a dvd, what's the best tool to use for this?  I looked at k9copy, but it looked like it was going to rip the whole title, and I just want 1 chapter
<su4m> Melan: not necessarily, they should be automatically installed. what video card?
<petafile> ziggles, I'm using lostirc atm, it seems ok
<Enselic> ziggles: Konversation is my favourite
<mneptok> ziggles: irssi
<Jkelshac> is there an app to split  a long audio book into bits?
<Guest54148> new to ubuntu, loaded open office the icons are there with out words eg copy icon has no words
<[kev]> can someone help me to get my flash working on firefox ?
<su4m> ziggles: kvirc
<Enselic> Jkelshac: Audacity is a good audio editor
<Melan> Asus En7600GS with nvidia driver
<Enselic> Jkelshac: there's CLI tools too such as mencoder and ffmpeg
<ziggles> ALL: thanks! :)
<Jkelshac> but i would have to split it myself Enselic
<Chaukar> .
<SQLDarkly> [kev] do about:plugins and see if it is even registered with FF
<gilbeRt_fox> [kev] what error do you get?
<su4m> is it true that ubuntu will switch to kde because of the license change and kubuntu will disappear?
<ikonia> skinofstars1: looks like your monitor is giving EDID information out that' a bit off
<quibbler> Guest54148: just move you mouse over the ions
<ikonia> su4m: no
<ziggles> if we switch to kde, i will shoot myself in the face
<ziggles> or just stay with gnome
<Frederick> folks anyone else experiencing fonts too small in google earth?
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<[kev]> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<SQLDarkly> lol ziggles yes just sticking with gnome would be a better alternative to a gunshot to the face
<Melan> ok thx its great that i dont have to install them, has the ubuntu setup already installed them?    And how can i connect to the internet with Fritz USB stick Wlan?
<skinofstars1> ikonia: just disabled the nvidia driver and i'm booting in fine. what's my next step?
<ziggles> SQLDarkly: true.  that's a permanent solution to a temporary problem lol
<Guest54148> can any one help
<su4m> ikonia: any relevant link?
<ikonia> skinofstars1: personally I'd try to use the nv driver to see what that things
<rsc-> i'd be shot in the face to ask this here, but what's a good distro that'll have KDE4.2 soon?
<ikonia> su4m: no - where did you get told it was switching
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: Is flash playing at all or are you getting the infamous no sound?
<su4m> ikonia, ziggles: but then why do they say so?
<ikonia> su4m: who is "they"
<skinofstars1> ikonia: nv? not the 177 that is used as default?
<ikonia> skinofstars1: no
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, the object is completely hidden from any pages that contain flash elements
<ikonia> skinofstars1: you can try it with tthe 177 if you want
<su4m> ikonia: a lot of guys on the forums
<ikonia> su4m: because they don't know what they are saying
<ziggles> su4m: i cannot help you man, ur the first ive heard of that though
<SQLDarkly> brb bathroom time ;)
<odin654> hi, how can i find out which version of a specific software (namely subversion) a specific version of ubuntu supports (the lastest version of the software that can be downloaded)
<ikonia> su4m: unless you can quote something official - it's jus some guys talking
<webble> im new to ubuntu. one of my comp is using that now, and i cant seem to connect it to my wireless
<turkjeus> mneptok, try with a different one and still the same
<skinofstars1> ikonia: 177 is what i've been using without issue till today. where can i get nv, is it in any repos?
<ziggles> SQLDarkly: LoL, thanks for update :)
<ikonia> skinofstars1: nv is built into the xorg server
<webble> how do i fix that
<turkjeus> May someone help me, Intrepid ask for cd when Configuring APT sources...
<turkjeus> during install
<su4m> ikonia: but what makes you think this is improbable?
<ikonia> su4m: because it's not
<Melan> how can i use my Fritz Wlan usb stick under ubuntu?
<ikonia> su4m: what makes you think it is probable ?
<ikonia> turkjeus: go into system -> administration -> software sources and uncheck the cd box
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<turkjeus> ikonia, I am doing a fresh install
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<turkjeus> ikonia, no system install yet
<ikonia> turkjeus: then you need a cd
<turkjeus> the cd is in there
<ikonia> turkjeus: looks like it doesn't want to read it
<turkjeus> I chech the integrity and it was fine
<turkjeus> already try with 2 cdrom drives
<turkjeus> I am install server version
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: I would check first if the adobe provided player will work first
<chronosza> ikonia:  cant remember what u answered, are there other drivers for intel except "intel" ?
<ikonia> chronosza: intel and i810
<turkjeus> ikonia, so I get out of ideas
<Melan> how can i use my Fritz Wlan usb stick under ubuntu?
<su4m> ikonia: i don't know, i don't have an opinion. i don't like kde, especially kde 4, but i want to know something certain, something that would sound reassuring to me and i don't find any promises. the main reason i'm in doubt is the lgpl switch
<chronosza> ikonia: ok ill try force i810 and see
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, i've alredy tried installing and removing nonfree... nothign works
<ikonia> su4m: they are not switching - they have not said anything about it - so take that as fact
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, ideally i'd like to remove EVERYTHING and start from scratch
<ikonia> chronosza: i810 is normally feature lagging behind intel
<linduxed> ?where does nm-applet store its configuration
<grtemp> I downloaded 8.10 live netinstall with unetbootin and told it to put it on my flash drive but a video on youtube said that I had to dl the iso. I got ubuntu on the flash drive but when I tried to boot it it said it was not bootable. Could it be because I didnt dl the iso or am I just missing a few files that would be needed to boot?
<ikonia> [kev]: re-install to be sure then
<chronosza> ikonia: yeah but the intel one has no features  :) at least not 3D ones.
<chronosza> ikonia: when it comes to my card.
<linduxed> i need to extract some info about a wifi connection
<kol> Bonsoir / Hello
<turkjeus> ikonia, don't know what the hell is happening
<deletet> hy  i have a ask can somone help me ?
<ikonia> chronosza: the intel one does - so if you are having problems with the intel one and no 3d , I wouldn't expect it to work with i810
<su4m> ikonia: i'm afraid they'll surprise us, like they did with the mobile version
<linduxed> deletet: just ask
<su4m> ikonia: it wouldn't be the first time
<ikonia> su4m: that was no surprise
<deletet> i buy a ibm  x330 and in back it has a  PCI REMOTE SUPERVISOR ADAPTER
<kol> I have a ridiculous problem...So ridiculous i can't find the solution Oo
<kol> I lost my menu
<deletet> but i have no idea how to make it work
<chronosza> ikonia: what are the chances my resolution is causing problems with 3d acceleration?
<kol> and i can't find it :|
<cwillu> kol, right click, 'add to panel'
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: are you runnign 32 or 64 bit version?
<\kira> which format does the du command use?
<fosco__> kol, only menu or the hole panel?
<deletet> i most tell im new with linux
<ikonia> \kira: what do you mean what format
<ikonia> chronosza: I don't see why it would,
<sarunas_> hi all
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, 32
<\kira> ikonia: it reports at the end 8153028
<\kira> ikonia: whats that in gigs?
<Melan> how can i use my Fritz Wlan usb stick under ubuntu?
<ikonia> \kira: du -h
<kol> when i right click i see the menu, but i'd like to see it at the top and bottom on my screen as default
<chronosza> ikonia: im all out of ideas.
<ikonia> \kira: try that to make t easier
<\kira> ikonia: okay, thanks
<turkjeus> May someone help me, Intrepid ask for cd when Configuring APT sources...
<ikonia> chronosza: I've not got that card, but people have reported it working fine
<ikonia> turkjeus: I would try an ubuntu desktop install for interests sake
<fosco__> kol, right clin on the panel - add - gnome menu
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: try sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<kol> fosco__ I have xfce, and i don't speak english really well
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, k installed, now what?
<fosco__> kol, search for something similar
<kol> actually, the menu with 'Applications, Mozilla Icon, Quit, and Places' had disappeared
<kol> has*
<fosco__> right clic on the panel and add - main menu or so
<chronosza> ikonia: panel is not identified correctly either i see. resolution is supported, but it doesnt know its a laptop display. i doubt that would affect it though
<kol> what is exactly the panel ? because i think i do not understand it really well
<ikonia> chronosza: out of interest look at what the monitors EDID information is
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: ls -la /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ see if you see your flash plugin
<atgarsis> join #xubuntu
<shiraj> hey guys
<chronosza> ikonia: edid?
<fosco__> kol, the panel is the gray bar
<ikonia> chronosza: monitor information
<kol> I don't have any gray bar :s
<shiraj> anyone have experience with mythTV/mythbuntu ?
<kol> and that's my problem :/
<chronosza> ikonia: i meant, as in where do i find it?
<ikonia> chronosza: ooh, errrrr, dccprobe ?
<fosco__> kol, so /join #xubuntu
<ikonia> chronosza: also look in your xorg log
<kol> ok :)
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, I have: "flashplugin-alternative.so" and "libjavaplugin.so"
<kol> thanks for trying to help me :)
<lawi> Hi guys. Trying to update from apt-cacher but am getting the error: 500 Can't connect to ubuntu:80 (Bad hostname 'ubuntu')
<pjames> I'm trying to use a t-mobile dash for a modem, any thoughts?
<ikonia> pjames: any thoughts about what ?
<chronosza> ikonia: (II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Configured Monitor
<ikonia> lawi: means it can't resolve the hostname
<ikonia> chronosza: thats nothing - you need the monitor information, what screen details it's advertising
<rdw200169> pjames, it's not impossible, it can be done; it's always case specific; a google search is your friend on this one: google something like
<pjames> ikonia: using a t-mobile dash phone for wirless modem.  I plug it in and it recongnizes it but does not connect.
<rdw200169> pjames, 'tmobile dash ubuntu' or something
<SQLDarkly> [kev]: ok now sudo locate libflashplayer.so
<ikonia> pjames: is the t-mobile dash software written for linux ?
<SQLDarkly> brb
<pjames> ikonia: havnt a clue?
<ikonia> pjames: I doubt it is
<ikonia> pjames: hence why you're probably having problems
<[kev]> SQLDarkly, found it...
<SQLDarkly> ok kev give me a sec I have to run down the hall for a moment
<thedark> hello everyone
<rdw200169> pjames, its recognizing it as a usb drive type thing, i imagine; you're trying trying modem mode; this is related to using PPP and wvdial, etc...
<[kev]> SQLDarkly,  k take ur time
<Droopsta915> I installed Ibex 8.10, along with w32codecs and msfonts, what else does a Ubuntu User recommend. I have use Ubuntu for 6 months, but I need a recommendation. thanks in advance for the input and help.
<thedark> I have moved to a foreign country from the US, and now I have a DVD collection composed of both Region 1 and Region 3 DVDs... is there a way around the 5 region change limit?
<pjames> ikonia: corrent, in vista it simply uses sync and it just works.
<ikonia> thedark: thats offtopic here
<ikonia> pjames: just use the network connection tool, I think there is one for t-mobile
<pjames> ikonia: correct that is :)
<chronosza> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111816/
<Scunizi> pjames: you might discover the "address" of the device by looking at dmesg after plugging it in.. I had to do that to setup gtkfax for my usb fax modem..
<ikonia> chronosza: not much there, look at ddcprobe
<less> does nail exist in hardy?
<chronosza> ikonia: not installed and my packager manager still locked for the updates.
<devex> Droopsta915: gnome-do, wicd, keepassx, htop, virtualbox, ... there is so much to try out :D
<cwillu> !info nail | less
<ubottu> nail (source: heirloom-mailx): feature-rich BSD mail(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 12.3+cvs20080629-1 (intrepid), package size 41 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ikonia> chronosza: locked for updates ?
<thedark> why, is that a hardware issue?
<ikonia> chronosza: ddcprobe or dccprobe - can't remember which it is
<cwillu> less, yes
<ikonia> thedark: yes and no - but basiclly getting around region encoding is not really a topic for here
<less> which package? i cannot find it :/
<quibbler> thedark: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chronosza> ikonia: its ddcprobe it says i need to install it with apt but i cant cause apt says the package manager is locked.
<thedark> I see
<thedark> my apologies
<cwillu> less, make sure you've got universe enabled, it's just called 'nail'
<chronosza> ikonia: interesting that paste shows the driver identifying itself for 965 cards when google says the x3100 is a 945.
<ikonia> chronosza: well spotted
<pjames> Scunizi: the phone shows up and tries to connect but never finds an ip?
<vigo> Is Ekiga the only VOIP phone for Ubuntu, or is there an actual free one?
<cwillu> chronosza, apt-get won't work if you've got synaptic or otherwise open/running
<derek> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RediXe> I have a backup script that is running as a cron - how can I kill it? The cron just runs a .sh script but I messed up and have multiple copies and need to stop them.
<Scunizi> vigo: no there wengophone in repos.. but ekiga 3.02 is available in PPA.. quite nice looking now.
<chronosza> cwillu: it is open - my updates are installing
<vigo> Thank you
<quibbler> vigo: skype
<derek> I keep getting a kernel error trying to install the drivers for my nvidia card
<su4m> vigo: ekiga's free
<Droopsta915> What can I do to clear up the pixles on my web browsing, the yahoo home page isnt very clear, all the smaller pictures are blury. I didnt have this problem with 8.04.
<ikonia> derek: how ar eyou trying to install your drivers ?
<cwillu> chronosza, you'll have to wait until they're done to run the apt-get install line then
<jove> hello All, does anyone know how to extra to extract .rar files ?
<su4m> quibbler: skype's non-free
<chronosza> ikonia: ok no wait seems google shows that the 960 is also part of the x3100 range so it could be that one in my laptop.
<shiraj> jove: use xarchiver
<ikonia> jove: use the unrar program, it's in the repo
<RediXe> nvm got it
<shiraj> jove: and dl the rar and unrar packages
<vigo> I went to Ekiga website and it was saying $22,95 USD per year or something.
<derek> the hard way, I downloaded the offical drivers
<shiraj> derek: you probably need to download the ehaders
<derek> I got a bad update in gnome and now I have no GUI and I am not really very good at linux
<ikonia> derek: why are you not using the ones ubuntu packaged for you
<Scunizi> vigo: ekiga is free from sip to sip.. to make calls to landlines you can use anyone's service providing it's sip
<cwillu> chronosza, do you have a pastebin of the entire Xorg.0.log file?
<derek> I do not know how
<chronosza> cwillu: doing it now
<vigo> Oh ok,,,that makes sense,,now
<Scunizi> derek: you had official nvidia drivers installed that you got directly from the site?
<ikonia> derek: you go to system->administration->hardware drivers
<jove> shiraj, can I use the manual to unrar by cmd ?
<vigo> <<<<looks up SIP again because I forgot all this stuff.
<derek> originally no, but I got a bad update that killed my gdm so now I have no GUI
<shiraj> jove: yeah sure
<vigo> Thank you kindly
<derek> and I am pretty much lost
<jove> shiraj: what the path of unrar
<ikonia> derek: is there a reason you don't use the nvidia packages in the hardware drivers gui ?
<shiraj> jove: i think its in /usr/bin
<shiraj> or /bin
<Scunizi> ikonia: to use the Ubuntu drivers, derek will have to uninstall the nvidia drivers from their site.. if he simply gets new drivers from nvidia and installs them, they will automatically uninstall the previous ones and install the new one.
<shiraj> not too sure
<Scunizi> *ones
<derek> Gdm will not load, all I have is command line
<ikonia> Scunizi: thats not correct
<ikonia> derek: I asked is there a reason you chose not to use them in the first place
<Scunizi> ikonia: was in my case with the kernel upgrade..
<cwillu> chronosza, your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file would be useful too (should be pretty empty, but ya)
<jove> shiraj: there is no *rar* in /bin or /usr/bin
<looonger> hi, which version of ati drivers is currently in the repos?
<shiraj> hm thats wierd i haveit instaleed too
<mib_b40j9f> hey guys
<shiraj> it works when i type unrar
<jove> shiraj: if using GUI, where should I run it ?
<derek> in the first place I used the automatic feature, but a bad update has prevented me from getting back into gdm
<chronosza> cwillu: here is my current one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/111820/
<shiraj> but its not in those dirs
<mib_b40j9f> I'm having a strange thing happening with ubuntu
<cwillu> jove, apt-get install unrar if you haven't already
<cwillu> chronosza, thanks
<shiraj> jove: use xarchiver and itll read the rars
<mib_b40j9f> I have linux image 2.6.27.11-generic
<chronosza> cwillu:  this is the one from the last time i tried to run something with 3D/acceleration - http://paste.ubuntu.com/111821/
<mib_b40j9f> and it keeps bringing it up for update
<mib_b40j9f> although I have that one already
<jove> shiraj: wher isb ? the archive ta
<cwillu> chronosza, what does this say?  ls -l /dev/dri/
<mib_b40j9f> now I am updating it once more, but I did that yesterday
<shiraj> jove idont understand say again pls?
<chronosza> cwillu: : my xorg.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/111824/
<jove> shiraj: is archive under Application or Places or SYSTEM Tab ?
<chronosza> cwillu: total 0
<chronosza> crw-rw-rw- 1 root video 226, 0 2009-01-30 19:10 card0
<eyehatesludge> how do you compile programs from source
<derek> Basically to make a long story short a bad update has caused me to not be able to get back into gnome and I am a linux newbie
<shiraj> jove: you might have to install it from synaptic first and then itll show up in your right click menu
<ikonia> eyehatesludge: that's a big ask, what do you need
<WishingMaster> i need some help with kernel upgrade
<derek> I think it is a display issue
<ikonia> derek: answer my questions
<ikonia> derek: I asked is there a reason you chose not to use them in the first place
<cwillu> chronosza, sec
<[kev]> SQLDarkly,  thanks for your time. i think im giving up for now
<Hakume> I have a quick question about wireless drivers in Ubuntu 8.04
<thomas__> sweet
<derek> use which?
<mib_b40j9f> anyone has the answer to my quiestion?
<mib_b40j9f> linux image 2.6.27.11-generic
<mib_b40j9f> linux image 2.6.27.11-generic
<FloodBot1> mib_b40j9f: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_b40j9f> linux image 2.6.27.11-generic
<ikonia> derek: is there a reason you chose not to use the ubuntu packaged ones
<derek> originally I did
<chronosza> cwillu:  kk.
<Scunizi> derek: he wants to know if you're using nvidia drivers from Ubuntu or did you download them directly from nvidia
<ikonia> Scunizi: I know he's downloaded them
<Droopsta915> Is virtual box in synaptic? Where can I get it?
<ikonia> Scunizi: I want to know why he's not using the ubuntu packaged ones now - or in the first place
<derek> as of right no the orginals are installed, but those are ones with the bad update I think
<Endophage> ikonia -> fyi i now have tomcat running without apache
<Endophage> thanks for the help
<Scunizi> ikonia: I know.. he was confused with your question
<derek> thats why I was trying this other option
<WishingMaster> i would like to upgrade to latest kernel so could someone tell me the way to upgrade?
<derek> I tried the system recovery options but to no avail
<Hakume> I have an Acer Aspire 4520
<cwillu> chronosza, try this:  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the device section, add:  >>> Driver "Intel" <<<, and on the next line >>> Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" <<<, and restart gdm
<jove> shiraj: is it under Application/Accessory: ARK ?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I dl'ed the 8.10net install via unetbootin and of course it tells me that its not bootable via my usb drive so do I have to go back and install the 8.10 iso in order to make it bootable or is there another way that I can make my usb bootable w/o having to go dl the iso?
<Scunizi> WishingMaster: if it's available for your system it will prompt you with the update manager.
<Hakume> I'm on Windows atm because wireless drivers won't work.
<lucax> hey does ubuntu have any problem like cheese but not cheese? im having some issues with it...
<WishingMaster> Scunizi, i am using 2.6.27-11
<Scunizi> WishingMaster: on 8.10?
<WishingMaster> yes
<WishingMaster> Scunizi,
<MrWindex> anyone know a program for ubuntu to make beats/techno stuff, like a synth program?
<shiraj> jove: no its just called xarchiver
<derek> Am I am completely ignorant to what your asking me?
<Scunizi> WishingMaster: I just got a kernel update today for 8.10 .. when you get it depends on what mirror you're hooked to and when it's synced
<prison_break> hello how can i see who is offline in amsn but in reality he's not
<WishingMaster> Scunizi, so i think i can upgrade to 2.6.28-2
<cwillu> chronosza, still there?
<hwilde> how do I tell which nvidia-177 or -180 I am actually using?  lsmod only shows "nvidia"  and dpkg says I have several installed
<jove> shiraj: can I run sudo apt-get install xarchive ?
<chronosza> cwillu: yes just done it
<cwillu> chronosza, k
<chronosza> gonna do the ctrl alt back space to restart X now
<Scunizi> WishingMaster: if it's in the repos and tuned for ubuntu yes.. otherwise if you're trying to download it from other sources.. you better know what you're doing..
<shiraj> jove: cant hurt to try
<WishingMaster> Scunizi, ok
<lucax> what can i use insted of cheese?
<shiraj> jove: its called xarchiver though
<Dvyjones> Hi! I have a Logitech ClickSmart 310 webcam. Any idea how to get it working in Intrepid?
<WishingMaster> Scunizi, i will check that
<mehrab> hey guys
<hwilde> Dvyjones, pwc should provide some logitech webcam support
<gammy> I removed /var/cache. Haw. Is it possible to recreate the directory hierarchy (easily) ?
<mehrab> recently when I install a program I cannot find it in kickoff menu or even run it in terminal, and I have to reboot to be able to use i
<Scunizi> hwilde: if you look in System>Admin>hardware drivers what does it say there?  if nothing is tagged then did you install 180 by downloading from nvidia? if so that's probably what you're using.
<prison_break> Is there any way how can i see who is offline in amsn?
<jove> shiraj: once it's done, where should i launch it ?
<derek> <--- Had everything working completely fine. Then one day an update caused gnome not to load properly. I think it has something to do with the display driver. I do not know how to fix it. Tried downloading Linux drivers from Nvidia and got a kernel error. How do I fix it through the repository?
<Dvyjones> hwilde: apt-get install setpwc?
<hwilde> Scunizi, ran nvidia-settings, says -180 there.
<Hakume> I have an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter. Ubuntu said I had the correct driver, yet it wasn't working.
<hellhound_> I am trying to setup dual monitors on my 8.10 installation.  I get an "x" cursor on the extra monitor not the normal cursor and no windows will move to it.  The other monitor runs fine.... can anyone help?  my xorg file is at http://pastebin.com/m4ecf473c
<shiraj> jove: itll show up in the right click menu when you right click on an archive file
<hwilde> Dvyjones, I dunno but http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/    Phillips Webcam Driver for Linux.
<leftyfb> gammy: I already answered you. Reinstall ubuntu
<Scunizi> hwilde: great.. if you didn't download them directly from nvidia you might have set up the medibuntu repos..
<shiraj> jove: itll give you the option to open with xarchiver
<gammy> leftyfb: Gah nazis everywhere.
<Hakume> I think I got that specific enough...
<prison_break> Is there any way how can i see who is offline in amsn?
<leftyfb> gammy: nazi? What's your problem?
<gammy> leftyfb: Now why on earth would I have to reinstall ubuntu for removing cache?
<hwilde> Scunizi, I apt-getted them
<gammy> leftyfb: were all dependency things for apt in there?
<Hakume> Does the 8.10 upgrade fix the wireless driver issues?
<jariep1_> hi all
<Endophage> 8.10 has fixed my wireless issues
<Scunizi> hwilde: then you must have the medibuntu repo's listed on your system.. maybe for the dvd playback restricted drivers.
<Hakume> I'll check then.
<leftyfb> gammy: Not sure how else you need to be told. You deleted a vital part of your filesystem. /var/cache isn't just files created temporarily all the time. You cannot just reinstall every application and expect it to recreate /var/cache.
<gammy> leftyfb: because I can still seemingly use the machine and install AND remove packages, except it wants the hierarchy.
<a931bw> hello any1 can help me ? after i'mformatet my kingston usb flash it don't supported by dvd player Why? How to fix it?
<Hakume> Gotta boot into Ubuntu and connect to my ethernet connection...
<Endophage> Hakume, good luck, hope it works
<cwillu> chronosza, any luck?
<derek> ikonia if I wanted to attempt to use the ubuntu packaged ones how would I do that?
<a931bw> hello any1 can help me ? after i'mformatet my kingston usb flash it don't supported by dvd player Why? How to fix it?
<leftyfb> gammy: go find another machine with ubuntu installed and manually recreate the folders. Although you're still not going to get the files in there that some things are going to need.
<chronosza> cwillu: ok the graphics seemed crisper when X restarted. then i tried one of the 3D scvreensavers - the screen flickered twice then went black and everything froze, no response from keyboard or mouse
<cwillu> :/
<a931bw> ﻿hello any1 can help me ? after i'mformatet my kingston usb flash it don't supported by dvd player Why? How to fix it?
<a931bw> Please help meh!
<cwillu> chronosza, /var/log/Xorg.0.old ?
<gammy> leftyfb:describe what "files" are "needed" and for what reason.
<hwilde> Scunizi, /etc/apt/sources.list -> http://pastebin.com/f1a2b8627
<gammy> leftyfb: (please)
<nana> I need to wait at least 20+ second to run /etc/init.d/networking start, is it normal?
<cwillu> a931bw, needs to be formatted with a filesystem that the dvd supports (probably ntfs or fat32)
<a931bw> Fat32 but formatet to it!
<nascentmind> hi. I get an error the audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC888 Analog) does not work. Falling back to HDA ATI HDMI,ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Ouput). Can somebody suggest me as to how to fix this?
<prison_break> Is there any way how can i see who is offline in amsn?
<a931bw> ﻿hello any1 can help me ? after i'mformatet my kingston usb flash it don't supported by dvd player Why? How to fix it?
<Scunizi> hwilde: doesn't show that repo .. so either from backports that you have enabled or from one of the PPA's that you have... No matter.. you got'em!
<derek> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<{g}> Hey People! Some guys at #bash told me, XARGS is bad. I wonder, in which situations "grep -ril this * | xargs sed -i -e s/this/that/g" will fail?
<hwilde> Scunizi, but isn't it odd that -180 is in use, but lsmod only shows the generic name?
<chronosza> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111827/
<cwillu> thanks
<chronosza> cwillu: continued here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/111828/
<chronosza> cwillu: whats randr? i see its disabled.
<Scunizi> hwilde: not really sure on that one.. what's the lsmod line you're using and I'll reference my system.. I have the 180.22 installed.
<hwilde> Scunizi, lsmod | grep nv
<prison_break> Is there any way how can i see who is offline in amsn?
<cwillu> chronosza, screen resolution related stuff
<hwilde> prison_break, it's in the options dude just look harder
<hellhound_> I am trying to setup dual monitors on my 8.10 installation.  I get an "x" cursor on the extra monitor not the normal cursor and no windows will move to it.  The other monitor runs fine.... can anyone help?  my xorg file is at http://pastebin.com/m4ecf473c
<Blog_Novak> So uh....why is my computer freezing constantly after today's Intrepid update?
<cwillu> chronosza, apt-get install pastebinit, and then you can just type 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' to do the pastebin (for anythign further :p)
<Scunizi> hwilde: same thing on my sys.. must be normal
<nux> so i installed esaypeasy. heh stupid system doesnt think its install.howdo i remove the loading setup on startup of my pc?
<prison_break> hwilde i mean not reaaly offline
<mehrab> any help with my problem?
<jove> shiraj: hmm....I move the mouse to the file and right click on the mouse which extract pops up with "ARK" or open with other application --> go into it I don't see xarchive, but archive manager ? how do I find xarchive ? do i need to reboot to take t ?an effec
<hwilde> mehrab, can you restate your issue please I missed it
<mauijoe>  I am having trouble with my sound from an ICH5 device. On my old box with alsa 1.0.9 I would set the volume for master, pcm, and ice95 and then set ice95 to pcm. Now with a brand new ubuntu intrepid ibex install and alsa 1.o.17, i have to unmute and set the volumes but change ice95 to analog in and unmute mic boos to get any sound. the sound I get is very very low with a nasty hiss. What am I missing?
<mehrab> hwilde: I cant run programs after installing them, I have to reboot to be able to run them
<hwilde> mehrab, example?
<Dvyjones> Hi! I have a Logitech ClickSmart 310 webcam. Any idea how to get it working in Intrepid? I think it uses the gpcis driver...
<Dvyjones> Gspca*
<nux> why does my system want to reinstall on bootup?
<nux> *install
<spill> hey guys, I am trying to get a friends t-mobile dash to work as a modem in his laptop, can't get it to connect but ubuntu does reconize it. any thoughts
<mehrab> hwilde: kaffeine, aptoncd, smplayer ...
<lawi> I dont think am going to use the apt-cacher either. I dont think it works with hardy
<lascar> how do I know when ath5k is up and running?
<hwilde> mehrab, what happens exactly when you try to run them?
<lawi> No one seems to have a solution
<Laurenceb> hi how do I connect to a netwrok drive?
<hwilde> !smb | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Laurenceb> I only have instruction for windows
<Scunizi> spill: just guessing but should it be treated like a dsl modem.. you might need a ppp library/setup utility
<Laurenceb> can I do it with nautilus?
<hwilde> Laurenceb, Places -> Connect to server  ->  Windows Share
<Laurenceb> ok
<mneptok> Laurenceb: smb://host.ip.address/share/name
<clearzen> is ext4 support being shipping with all newly released ubuntu kernels?
<spill> Scunizi: what would be a recomended packadge to use then?
<dayo_> nux: maybe u left your ubuntu CD in the drive?
<mneptok> clearzen: no. Jaunty only.
<mehrab> hwilde: in terminal it woulds: command not found
<Droopsta915> I have a xp iso image, can I mount it in virtual box? Im using Ibex8.10.
<Scunizi> spill: not sure .. like I said just guessing. I've never setup a dsl connection..
<cwillu> chronosza, you're on hardy, right?
<clearzen> mneptok: where can I get the code to build it into my existing kernel then?
<nux> dayo_, no.. i install it  from usb "easypesy v1) the usb is no longer in
<cwillu> chronosza, or intrepid?
<Scunizi> Droopsta915: yes
<BCampbell> anyone else having issues with Firefox 3.0.5 just exiting whenever it feels like it?
<mneptok> spill: what ISP?
<hwilde> mehrab, in terminal please    "echo $PATH"    what does it say
<spill> Scunizi: T-mobile, it shows up under Mobile broadband in Network connections.
<cwillu> BCampbell, do you have flash 9 or flash 10 installed?
<mehrab> hwilde: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<dayo_> BCampbell: occassionally
<Scunizi> BCampbell: nope.. but if you upgraded and had various plugins installed you might want to rename ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup and restart FF to check if that fixes it.
<mauijoe>  I am having trouble with my sound from an ICH5 device. On my old box with alsa 1.0.9 I would set the volume for master, pcm, and ice95 and then set ice95 to pcm. Now with a brand new ubuntu intrepid ibex install and alsa 1.o.17, i have to unmute and set the volumes but change ice95 to analog in and unmute mic boos to get any sound. the sound I get is very very low with a nasty hiss. What am I missing?
<chronosza> cwillu:  intrepid. brb, seeing someone off.
<cwillu> k
<Scunizi> spill: maybe someone else will chime in.. I can't help you
<hwilde> mehrab, type   "which kaffeine"  or "which aptoncd"  or  "which smplayer".  Are they located in one of those directories in your $PATH ?
<spill> Scunizi: thanks.
<BCampbell> cwillu, yes on both
<Scunizi> spill: np
<BCampbell> Scunizi, will try that thanks
<cwillu> BCampbell, eh?
<hwilde> spill, did you google for this?  if it's possible there should be a guide online
<Droopsta915> Scunizi: I can't mount the .iso. I get an -could not recognize the format of the disk.
<mneptok> spill: what is the ISP? how do you connect?
<cwillu> BCampbell, you shouldn't have 9 installed, and you _really_ shouldn't have both installed at the same time
<spill> hwilde: ya, i' have been but coming up empty with a how to.
<BCampbell> cwillu, sorry..misread...flash 10
<mneptok> spill: is this a 3G modem? if so, does it have Linux drivers?
<hwilde> spill, what phone model plz
<mehrab> hwilde: what do you mean by which?
<Scunizi> Droopsta915: are you going to try installing it?
<spill> mneptok: its t-mobile and a usb connection,
<cwillu> BCampbell, did you ever have libflashsupport et al installed by hand or anything?
<ogden> hey can anyone tell me if they've had success with ubuntu 8.10 and Native Instruments Audio 8 DJ Interface?
<spill> hwilde: its the dash.
<mneptok> spill: USB dongle?
<\kira> in top, what does status R mean?
<mneptok> spill: has T-Mobile confirmed that this USB device has Linux drivers and works with their service?
<tricqster> hi, I've just installed ubuntu 9.04 - can I run update? there is 261 updates - I'm just afraid, if my packages aren't going to downgrade (to 8.10).
<\kira> and D?
<Soyo> After my last update gnome will not load can anyone help
<Droopsta915> Scunizi: yes, I want to install Xp, in virtual box. The Xp is an ISO, It's not .vmdk. vdi or vhd format.
<lascar> !ath5k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath5k
<BCampbell> cwillu, I think the libflashsupport was installed, ran apt-get autoremove eariler today i beleive it was removed
<Scunizi> tricqster: if you installed 9.04 and there's updates I've never heard of it downgrading.. do them
<cwillu> tricqster, it won't downgrade, but you should be aware that 9.04 isn't stable.  There may be things that completely break the desktop on a regular basis
<spill> mneptok: no, but linux recongnizes it as a dash and it shows the T-mobile wed/internet under broadband connections.
<tricqster> Scunizi: thank you
<spill> mneptok: they havnt said it wont work, just havnt verified it.
<cwillu> BCampbell, run this and tell me if anything comes back:  locate libflashplayer.so
<tricqster> cwillu: I know, it's installed on my SD card - I'm just testing it :) thanks
<mneptok> spill: pastebin the output of "lsusb -vvv"
<hwilde> mehrab, I mean type that in.
<cwillu> tricqster, check your private messages
<hwilde> spill, give me make and model
<spill> mneptok: k, just a secon.
<mneptok> mehrab. with sails unfurled.
<spill> hwilde: its a t-mobile dash.
<BCampbell> cwillu, yes several locations are returned
<BCampbell> cwillu, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BCampbell> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<BCampbell> /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BCampbell> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<BCampbell> /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<FloodBot1> BCampbell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BCampbell> sorry
<daemon2054> всем привет
<Soyo> Does anyone know how to re-install video card drivers with just the command line?
<Scunizi> Droopsta915: the first thing is to create the vm for the install.. then highlight the newly created vm in vbox's vm menu and hit settings.. go to cdrom and tag it to startup with the iso.. finish and click start
<hwilde> spill, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560966
<daemon2054> hi ppl
<cwillu> BCampbell, sorry, I gave you the wrong line anyway
<mehrab> hwilde: for example: /usr/bin/kaffeine, did you mean this?
<daemon2054> i need help
<BCampbell> cwillu, it's okay
<hwilde> mehrab, ok well /usr/bin is in your path, so you hsould just be able to type that and run it...
<daemon2054> how to modify my desktop?
<Soyo> Firefox says no display selected
<Droopsta915> Thanks, I also will read through the manual to learn it a little better.
<cwillu> BCampbell, locate libflashsupport.so
<hwilde> daemon2054, right click on it
<cwillu> BCampbell, use a pastebin for the answer if it's more than 2 lines :p
<Soyo> !Soyo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Soyo
<BCampbell> cwillu, yeah..i know better wasn't thinking
<Soyo> !no display
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no display
<Soyo> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Soyo> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<daemon2054> no i talk about the Compiz
<BCampbell> cwillu, nothing found on libflashsupport.so
<chronosza> cwillu: where were we
<daemon2054> modify buttons views etc
<Blog_Novak> OK .. I'm on a Sony Vaio Centrino Duo .... I'm running Intrepid ... there was some kind of kernel update today and now my shit's freezing constantly
<daemon2054> like on apple
<Blog_Novak> any suggestions on a fix?
<Soyo> x will not load I don't know what to do
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My firefox uses 30% cpu (of 798 MHz, typically, due to frequency scaling) ** when idle **, which I feel is a bit excessive.  How can I make it use less cpu?
<mehrab> hwilde: now after rebooting I can run with just kaffeine and also I can run it from application menu, before rebooting none of the worked, i wanna solve this
<Blog_Novak> i get the flashing Caps Lock/ Num Lock keys
<Soyo> <-- not linux proficient
<cwillu> BCampbell, k, then I don't have much of an idea
<cwillu> BCampbell, try running firefox in a terminal so as to get the debug output, and you might try creating a fresh profile and seeing if you still have the issue
<Scunizi> jonaskoelker: check what pages are loaded.. if they are constantly pulling in info or not.. like sites with boxes/frames that are moving or forever updating.
<Soyo> I guess I wipe it all and re-install the whole thing
<cwillu> chronosza, you're on 8.04 or 8.10?
<Scunizi> Soyo: what video card?
<BCampbell> cwillu, thanks for the help, I have renamed .mozilla as mentioned above, will re-enable my add-ons one at a time to see...also will try the terminal, thanks again
<Soyo> Nvidia GeForce 6200
<jonaskoelker> Scunizi: do you know of a better way of checking whether firefox is pulling info or not than looking in wireshark?
<dou213> how can i restart the lamp-server?
<Scunizi> jonaskoelker: yea.. look at the pages that are loaded in FF
<melouber> hej
<Droopsta915> Scunizi: Thanks, installing xp as a type! Bye Bye VMware.
<Scunizi> Soyo: do you have a terminal prompt?
<jonaskoelker> Scunizi: what do I look for?
<melouber> jest tu ktoś ?
<Soyo> thats all I have
<chronosza> cwillu: 8.10
<melouber> ang. lang ?
<jonaskoelker> Scunizi: whether it doesn't say "Done" in the status bar?
<melouber> english lang. ?
<Scunizi> jonaskoelker: like moving pictures.. etc..
<jonaskoelker> melouber: english
<Soyo> I have to drop to root
<melouber> oh hey !
<melouber> im here first time
<melouber> my first linux ;]
<melouber> and i dont know what lang is here
<Scunizi> Soyo: ok.. do sudo apt-get install dkms
<melouber> im from poland
<melouber> ;]
<guntbert> !pl | melouber
<ubottu> melouber: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jonaskoelker> Scunizi: not AFAICT
<Soyo> ok, what is that?
<sampointon> how come firefox and pidgin are both reading hard from my disk while I'm just idling? My cpu is spending 90% of its time waiting for i/o
<melouber> ubottu : thanks !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks !
<cwillu> chronosza, what does this say:  dpkg-query -s xserver-xorg-video-intel|grep -i version
<jonaskoelker> melouber: thank guntbert :)
<kouya> hi, is it possible to make GRUB (from liveCD) look the same way as Wubi's?
<kouya> Wubi::
<kouya> Windows
<kouya> Ubuntu
<kouya> LiveCD::
<kouya> Windows (+ some more text)
<FloodBot1> kouya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> Soyo: that's a little thing we (ubuntu) got with their relationship with Dell.. helps update kernel mods.. next thing is did you use System>Admin>hardware drivers to install the drivers for your nvidia?
<Rhorse> boy that Ubuntu is something, isn't he?
<sampointon> some other programs are reading pretty hard from the disk too, but firefox and pidgin are by far and away the worst offenders
<mavsman4457> Is there a way I can convert several m4a's to mp3's?
<jedi-dragon> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<chronosza> cwillu: Version: 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10.3
<dou213> hi guys, how can i restart the lamp-server?
<Soyo> yes, which worked, but then after an update I could not load anymore, just drop to root
<Scunizi> dou213: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jonaskoelker> mavsman4457: I have no clue, but I'd guess mencoder could do the trick
<sampointon> if top was showing some program running away with all the memory I'd guess a leak somewhere leading to thrashing, but no program seems especially memory hungry
<Rhorse> mavsman4457, just subtract 1
<jonaskoelker> mavsman4457: that's what I would google for
<octoserver> anyone else not able to use the boxee repo right now ?
<cwillu> dou213, sudo apache2ctl restart will restart the apache process
<mavsman4457> Rhorse, subtract 1?
<mavsman4457> is that a program?
<okidoki1> hey is kde 4.2 included with kubuntu now if you download the livecd? or does it need to be upgraded?
<TheFunkbomb> Is there a WYSIWYG XUL editor for Ubuntu?
<kouya> have anyone made FinalFantasyXI/POL work in Wine?
<zombierapist> hai
<RediXe> Anyway to keep the network manager from over writing resolv.conf? We run our own dns in house and when I reboot it gets over written. Running static IP's.
<zombierapist> anyone no when ZDAY coming out?
<jonaskoelker> RediXe: uninstall networkmanager?
<dou213> cwillu, and how about the php service?
<RediXe> jonaskoelker, only way?
<guntbert> mavsman4457: Rhorse was joking :)
<cwillu> dou213, php isn't a service
<jonaskoelker> RediXe: or (I think) make it not connect *automatically* to anything
<cwillu> dou213, it's invoked by apache
<dou213> ok thx
<jonaskoelker> RediXe: probably not the only way, but the *right* way :P
<djabbour> Is there any reason why on an ubuntu system sshd doesn't start automatically (i have to run it from init.d every boot), and what is the ubuntu-specific way to enable it?
<mavsman4457> guntbert, that's embarrassing, thanks
<jonaskoelker> RediXe: (someone's going to flame me for that)
<kouya> when i finnish the install (did just like ffxiwine.org) PlayOnline starts but the window is black. nothing happens
<Soyo> Scunizi: yes, which worked, but then after an update I could not do a normal boot anymore just drop to root. I think it is a display issue
<cwillu> chronosza, :/
<redmage123> Hello.  Does anyone on this forum have any experience setting up a network installation using PXEboot and preseed files?
<TheFunkbomb> Is there a WYSIWYG Xul editor for Ubuntu?
<JamesA_> Can anyone recommend a piece of software for securely erasing data? I.e. several passes of wiping
<redmage123> Alternatively, can someone recommend a more relevant forum if this isn't really the appropriate place to ask this question?
<cwillu> JamesA_, a single wipe with dd is generally sufficient (presuming we're talking about wiping an entire drive)
<jove> shiraj: Thanks for your help!
<chronosza> cwilly : ?
<okidoki1> ZDAY looks like total shit
<cwillu> redmage123, look for the ltsp documentation
<chronosza> cwillu: ?
<Soyo> <-- going to try dkms
<cwillu> chronosza, looking for related bugs, not having much luck
<redmage123> cwillu:  Actually, the problem isn't with PXEboot but with the client installer having problems downloading the Release files.
<JamesA_> I'm talking about single file or folder deletion, cwillu.
<chronosza> cwillu: that acceleration entry, is there any other kinds of acceleration i can try?
<JamesA_> There's a Windows program called Eraser, I'm looking for a similar piece of software for Ubuntu.
<jove> Does anyone know how to burn data after download to KTorrent ?
<cwillu> chronosza, exa is the default, xaa is the older, stable, but unsupported method
<cwillu> chronosza, you could try option "noaccel" "true", but even if it works, it still leaves you without acceleration :p
<chronosza> oh. heh
<Rhorse> JamesA_, is that a privacy sweeper? For firefox?
<chronosza> cwillu: thats where i am now :) well, i have acceleration but cant use it.
<cwillu> chronosza, I'm tempted to get you to try the drivers out of xorg-edgers, but I really don't know if it'll help, and it's a pain to back out (well, non-trivial)
<drdozer> If I wanted to try out jaunty, what's the easiest way?
<chronosza> cwillu: ill try anything
<cwillu> chronosza, maybe try getting a 8.10 livecd, see if accel works stably when booted off that
<chronosza> cwillu: (long as its not illegal or doesnt have vodka.)
<waltons_pacman> on boot up of anything, bios, a live cd (linux/windoze/ect), monitor suddenly gets a "no signal" error, and screen dies.
<waltons_pacman> the only thing that seems to work is the previous install of xp.
<waltons_pacman> attempting to run ubuntu 8.10 x64 bit. relavent parts are a 22" monitor and a 9800gt geforce edition video card.
<waltons_pacman> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> waltons_pacman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> chronosza, any opposition to rye? :p
<chronosza> cwillu: heh no. ill get the live cd quick and try it. will be interesting to see what it does
<jove> Does anyone know how to burn data after download to KTorrent ?
<elwood> sorry for the ot:any arab linux user?
<franck_> hi there
<cwillu> chronosza, might also consider trying 8.04, although I don't want to force you to try a dozen different live cd's
<drdozer> jove: you need to install one of the cd/dvd burning applications
<waltons_pacman> on boot up of anything, bios, a live cd (linux/windoze/ect), monitor suddenly gets a "no signal" error, and screen dies. the only thing that seems to work is the previous install of xp.attempting to run ubuntu 8.10 x64 bit. relavent parts are a 22" monitor and a 9800gt geforce edition video card.
<waltons_pacman> any ideas?
<Scunizi> Soyo: sorry work calls.. perhaps ikonia  can assist.. ikonia Soyo is using ubuntu nvidia drivers and did the latest kernel update and now is left at the terminal prompt.. can you assist?
<BCampbell> waltons_pacman, dvi or vga connection?
<mneptok> spill: you just made my /ignore list
<waltons_pacman> dvi to the monitor
<mneptok> spill: pasting hundreds of lines of output to my IRC client will result in such things
<jove> drdozer: what the name of cd/cdrom to install if I use "apt-get" ?
<cwillu> atichronosza, otherwise, reporting a bug on launchpad would be a good thing to do (they'll need a bunch of info, which I don't know off hand, but they'll give you a list once you post a bug)
<BCampbell> waltons_pacman, try the safe graphics mode from the live cd...hit F6 i think will give you options
<waltons_pacman> did that
<waltons_pacman> no go.
<cwillu> chronosza, otherwise, reporting a bug on launchpad would be a good thing to do (they'll need a bunch of info, which I don't know off hand, but they'll give you a list once you post a bug)
<edwar> ada org gak nich
<cwillu> chronosza, work just called, I need to run though, sorry I couldn't help more :(
<BCampbell> waltons_pacman, maybe motherboard issue then try noacpi?
<chronosza> cwillu: no problem. ill try live cd and see what driver it uses if it works
<waltons_pacman> what is noacpi?
<chronosza> cwillu: if 8.04's driver works ok, how can u get it to replace 8.10's cause package manager wont allow that will it?
<jiffe89> is there a full list of preseed options I can look at somewhere?
<cwillu> chronosza, if 8.04's works, then definitely post a bug to launchpad.net, regressions are bad :)
<BCampbell> waltons_pacman, turns off some of the motherboard power options and other stuff...i know with my asus motherboard it confilcts at boot on some versions of linux
<chronosza> cwillu: oh ok
<chronosza> cwillu: thanks for the help man. ciao
<Devyll> I have ubuntu on a box with nat routing several lan ip's to the internet. can you tell me how can I limit the traffic/bandwitch for a specific ip ? ??
<waltons_pacman> hmmm. thanks BCampbell, ill look into it-but this also happens if i let it hang at the bios menu.
<waltons_pacman> and it also happens at random intervals. its not even-specific
<BCampbell> waltons_pacman, good luck, wish i could help more
<gcbzero> I want to install openoffice 3, but after adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/" to my sourcelist and updating apt i get a msg that  http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release can't be checked because the public key is not available. Does anyone know how i add it to my apt?
<Rhorse> gcbzero, google is your friend
<gcbzero> i didn't really find anything via google thats why i'm asking here
<guntbert> gcbzero: have you seen http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml ?
<BCampbell> gcbzero, just an idea, but download the .deb files from openoffice.org and install that way?
<franck_> i use ubuntu desktop 8.10 and i want to install the parallele plesk tu virtualize windows xp
<gcbzero> @gnutbert: yes i have
<guntbert> gcbzero: as far as I remember there is a hint about adding the proper key too
<franck_> did somebody can tell me how to do this please?
<werdnum> hi!
<werdnum> How do I add a passphrase to an existing ssh private key?
<werdnum> looks like info ssh-keygen has the answer.
<Rhorse> gcbzero, http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release can't be checked because the public key is not
<nikrud> gcbzero, https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa has the key you need, and a link to instructions , Rhorse also
<Devyll> does anybody have an ideea ? at least what module I should use..
<gcbzero> nikrud: Thank you :-)
<Buttons1> Question: The mouse 6 and 7 buttons on my mouse get in the way when trying to middle click, is there anyway to disable them?
<austin_> this like an IRC chat?
<austin_> new to linux
<Buttons1> yes, it's just a irc chat austin
<StorageGuest3675> better
<pike_> Devyll: links in this thread may be of help.  a general search for bandiwdth throttling also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150842
<Rhorse> austin_, how do you like Ubuntu so far?
<austin_> cool becuase im lost maybe someone can help i'm trying to change my theme i have read about 4 guides and cant get past the 4th step on most
<Droopsta915> Whats a good amount of Base Memory and Video memory to set up an XP Virtual Box on Ubuntu?
<Devyll> pike_ , thanks
<BridgeInhabitant> After installing kernel 2.6.27-11 the ethernet card in my laptop goes into standby when I shutdown
<austin_> it says go to apps>system>preferances>theme
<Brucee> same way you change it in xp or vista
<austin_> i canty find it
<BridgeInhabitant> This is not the case in kernel 2.6.27-11 and/or Windows XP
<redmage123> Does anyone know if it is possible to debug a network installation?  specifically, is it possible to find out what the installer program is actually doing via log files or STDERR or some such?
<Brucee> you choose a theme
<Buttons1> no apps in that austin
<Buttons1> just go system>prefrences>theme
<quibbler> austin_: systen>perferences>appearance
<austin_> where do i choose the theme i cant find anything about settings on themes
<austin_> yea another problem
<Soyo> Ok so I did apt-get dkms and it says I have the newest version
<Buttons1> go to appearance
<Soyo> now what?
<austin_> perferneces is not on the menu
<Rhorse> redmage123, why don't you start it from CLI with 2> errorfile
<Buttons1> prefrences is not listed under system?
<redmage123> Rhorse:  How would I go about doing that?  Can I set this option in the preseed file?
<Spark_rd2> how to install parallele plesk on ubunut desktop?
<quibbler> austin_: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<austin_> no it is not
<subsume> Does anyone know how myphpadmin package sets up in apache2?
<redmage123> or in the pxelinux.cfg/default file?
<lyk3n> hello
<Soyo> how do you uninstall something so you can reinstall it?
<Rhorse> find out the name of the executable by looking at the properties, and then enter the command manually
<Spark_rd2> hi lyk3n
<Buttons1> ...
<quibbler> austin_: systen>perferences>appearance
<Gerinych> how do i open .dmp files in linux?
<Buttons1> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<BridgeInhabitant> can anyone enlighten me to why the latest kernel does not turn off the ethernet after shutting down?
<subsume> Soyo: apt-get remove ?
<Rhorse> redmage123, find out the name of the executable by looking at the properties, and then enter the command manually
<ArielMT> Soyo: or in one step, sudo apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>
<lyk3n> does anyone know of a working 3d file manager? one like in the movies
<Sam_IRC> How can I have a script automatically run every time my server starts up?
<mgolisch> BridgeInhabitant: what do you mean by turn off?
<RockMaster> Upstream coming thru ---
<Soyo> ok, so what is the package name for gnome
<mgolisch> BridgeInhabitant: actualy the router shows link for all my comps if they are turned off
<redmage123> Rhorse:  Basically, my client is booting via the network with pxeboot and a preseed file.  the problem that I'nm having is that the installation fails when trying to access the mirror.
<subsume> Soyo: apt-cache search gnome
<redmage123> And I don't know why.
<dougiel> I do a 'df' and my command prompt never comes back and df does not report full data on my system - any thots?
<spideyman> how do i install a new monitor?
<Soyo> ok thanks
<pike_> spideyman: plug it in
<spideyman> ha ha
<_pepitor> anyone is facin firefoz startup maximized wrongly on startup?
<n8tuserf> dougiel-> df -h
<austin_> ok i went to http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Spark_rd2> did someone know about how to install parallele plesk on ubunut desktop?
<austin_> and downloaded a theme
<Rhorse> redmage123, sri, that's above my paygrade. Maybe someone else?
<pike_> spideyman: shouldnt be much harder than that really
<dougiel> spideyman, take it out of the box, plug it in to the wall then into the puter and turn it on
<RockMaster> I just bought some dvd's (3 for 99 Swdish crowners) and i cant play them. What could i be missing packagewise !!! ?
<Buttons1> does anyone know a way i can get ubuntu to ignore all mouse clicks except for buttons 1 2 3?
<austin_> now im looking at it in a folder
<dougiel> n8tuserf, thanks
<USSVoyager> hey anyone know how to do an ubuntu install over the network without using PXE
<lyk3n> Does the hibernate option work in hardy heron
<USSVoyager> or have a link to how to do it
<BridgeInhabitant> mgolisch, well in a laptop it isn't a good idea to leave the ethernet controller active listening to network traffic, not only could this be a security risk but its a good way to loose battery power
<_pepitor> yeah it works
<mack> Hey it seems that when I boot into my PC, it sometimes hangs on Checking for bluetooth: and it never does the [OK] and I just have to hold the power button. Has anyone else had an error similar to this or have any idea? I'm a fairly technical person and I would really like to understand why it's doing that
<n8tuserf> USSVoyager -> google for unetbootin
<Buttons1> hold up austin, you said you don't even have preferences listed under system, sounds like you have bigger concerns to me
<pike_> spideyman: its not like the old days when every time you switched you had to manually adjust horiz and vert settings and stuff
<dougiel> n8tuserf, df -h = same symptom
<spideyman> pike its on the old settings and dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg isnt doing it
<BridgeInhabitant> mgolisch, it is also a very good reason to ditch ubuntu for another distro and/or windows
<n8tuserf> dougiel -> sudo df -h
<USSVoyager> n8tuserf --.unetbootin doesn't do network installs does it?
<pike_> spideyman: getting an 'out of range' message on monitor or something?
<austin_> well i googled that too and told me to use this command one sec let me get it
<RockMaster> See, if i buy or renty movies i want to be able to watch them (Warner brothers need to learn here) ...
<spideyman> no signal
<dougiel> n8tuserf, same thing
<mgolisch> BridgeInhabitant: you did shutdown right?
<n8tuserf> USSVoyager -> go see it please
<RockMaster> Any takers ?
<austin_> \alacarte
<parsifal_> what's a good graphical sql/mysql client I can install through apt-get?
<n8tuserf> dougiel -> what is the symptom?
<pike_> spideyman: same port or did you switch from vga to dvi?
<adam> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<austin_> i can get there buty still no themes menu
<adam> damn
<USSVoyager> not what I want
<pike_> urxvt ftw
<spideyman> its still vga but its a 32 inch lcd
<dougiel> n8tuserf, df does not completely output all the data on my mounts and never gives the command prompt back
<devex> RockMaster: which player do you use? dvds worked without problems for me using kaffeine
<adam> when I use 'env' and my TERM=xterm, that's what terminal im using right?
<jiffe89> anyone know why my custom image would fail to install packages when I include subversion?  I used apt-get install -d subversion to download the dependencies and added those to the extras folder where I have all the other packages that do install correctly
<RockMaster> My Beautiful Ubuntu system is far more worth then some casual dvd movies.
<n8tuserf> dougiel -> what are you trying to achieve? output all data?
<Sam_IRC> this place is horribly busy :\
<USSVoyager> I want to be able to go to a machine, pop a cd or USB drive into it, boot to the network and begin install ubuntu, then pull out the drive or cd and walk away while its installing
<mgolisch> adam: it probably just means the terminal is compatible to xterm
<austin_> tell me about it.....
<Dvyjones> My webcam is being automatically mounted because it can store images. Any idea how to make sure it is *not* mounted?
<adam> mgolisch: ah okay, is there anyway to show which terminal i'm using?
<mgolisch> adam: gnome-terminal shows xterm as the value of $TERM too
<adam> mgolisch: I see I see
<Sam_IRC> every few seconds a new question :S
<pike_> spideyman: if its that big it might have a rather smaller resolution limit can you take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and make sure that you screen section specifies down to 1024x768?  or just pastebin it and someone here can edit for you
<GreenHulk> im just trying to hide my password from the mind police
<austin_> buttons1 any idea's?
<adam> Sam_IRC: this is good, everyone loves linux!
<austin_> or anyone
<Buttons1> go to my pm austin
<Buttons1> can you see it?
<austin_> i dont have perf on my system menu
<Sam_IRC> adam: so ture
<guntbert> Sam_IRC: do you have a question?
<dougiel> n8tuserf, err... I would like to see how much space my mythtv is chewing up... /dev/sda2 is mounted at /home but df does not report...
<pike_> spideyman: i want your monitor btw
<Sam_IRC> guntbert: yep :D
<n8tuserf> USSVoyager -> you did not even took the effort to use google and read about unetbootin
<spideyman> pike k thanks i'll try that
<dougiel> n8tuserf, sudo df -h = ...
<guntbert> !ask | Sam_IRC
<ubottu> Sam_IRC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djbeenie> hey guys...how can I fix this:  GPG error: http://parker1.co.uk feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<m4rk> good evening ubuntu heads
<mgolisch> adam: you can lookup whats the parent of your shell process, pstree shows it
<USSVoyager> n8tuserf -->I read about unetbootin
<dougiel> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dougiel> /dev/sda5              19G  5.0G   13G  29% /
<dougiel> varrun               1014M  248K 1014M   1% /var/run
<n8tuserf> dougiel -> are you sure its mounted at /home or below /home?
<m4rk> whaT IS this i hear about some bug solving weekend?
<USSVoyager> n8tuserf --> I know what it does, which is neat, but not what I want
<RockMaster> devex: Kde seems broken to me, doesnt ever work. Like QT is slow to load up compiled with guis so i wouldnt use that. Now, kde likes to destroy gnome/gtk peoples editors. Like that ossi@kde.org dude did
<adam> mgolisch: what a great command, pstree
<BridgeInhabitant> why is ubuntu causing more and more problems as it is upgraded?
<Sam_IRC> ubottu: i never asked to asked one but okay :D. How would i have a sh script run every time my server starts up?
<klnusbau> has anyone been having problems with the recent libc6 package upgrade?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Buttons1> dunno
<pc> hello, Q about wubi. I'm running Ubuntu installed with  wubi,runs great.  I want to do same with Mint 6. Wil the two conflict?
<mike40> ciao
<dougiel> n8tuserf, what is the difference - to me at home or under home is the same thing?
<n8tuserf> USSVoyager -> the way you describe it, is how unetbootin works
<RockMaster> devex: Its deemed he will be wolfed in a big way for dooing that
<n8tuserf> dougiel ->  nope if its /home/user1 or /home are two different mount points
<lyk3n> CAMERA GUY I can't find your name. use the cameramonitor installable in the synaptic package manager
<RockMaster> devex: Could i be missing a package... take a guess ?
<adam> mgolisch: My parent is bash--gnome terminal, does this mean I'm using a bash terminal? (shell)
<dougiel> n8tuserf, sda2 is mounted /home
<devex> RockMaster: hum dunno i didnt install any package besides ubuntu-restricted-extras, kaffeine got all the codecs etc it needed
<Rhorse> Sam_IRC, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<lyk3n> Dvyjones: use the download camera monitor from the synaptic package manager
<n8tuserf> dougiel -> okay, you may want to use a different tool  du,  man du  and man df
<djbeenie> can someone tell me where ubuntu list its sources for updates at?
<mgolisch> adam: no it means gnome-terminal was started by a bash process probably you started it from another terminal or such
<Sam_IRC> Rhorse: thanks
<pike_> adam: echo $SHELL in terminal
<dougiel> n8tuserf,
<dougiel> thanks
<GreenHulk> dou gielige
<pike_> djbeenie: /etc/apt/sources.list
<adam> pike_: states /bin/bash
<USSVoyager> yeah unetbootin, still won't work for what I need
<djbeenie> pike_, thanks!
<Dvyjones> lyk3n: ?
<pike_> djbeenie: you need to do a apt-get update to re-read if you edit that file
<hajar> hi.. I have a problem in wine .. I try to uninstall the msn massenger but it does not work and computer become very slow to resond
<zanberdo> I've run into a problem with sound initialization and gdm.  I've installed and configured qingy and have disabled gdm.  When I log into a gnome session audio is not available.  However, if I return to using gdm audio support is restored.  This appears to be an issue with initialization of the sound system at log in.  Is there a way to force sound to initialize without the need for gdm to load?
<Rhorse> Sam_IRC, :)
<Spark_rd2> is it possible to run windows on my ubuntu desktop?
<pike_> !vm | Spark_rd2
<ubottu> Spark_rd2: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<lyk3n> Dvyjones: it is a small program that lets you know when your camera is on
<dougiel> n8tuserf, I want to use 'df' the same way I did a week ago and for the past few years... do you know why it does not work?
<BridgeInhabitant> mgolisch, I shutdown by pressing the shutdown button as usual
<Sam_IRC> Spark_rd2: Dual boot?
<m4rk> how do i upgrade my firefox in my xubuntu?
<hajar> <Spark_rd2 : yes use virtual machine
<Dvyjones> lyk3n: Why would I need that?
<tecktonicccccc> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmc plis +10
<tecktonicccccc> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmc
<tecktonicccccc> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmchttp://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmc
<tecktonicccccc> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmc
<tecktonicccccc> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmc
<tecktonicccccc> http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=TYiItMSHhmc
<FloodBot1> tecktonicccccc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modderx> Spark_rd2: virtual machine
<quibbler> Spark_rd2: yes with virtualbox
<Rhorse> Spark_rd2, vmware
<BridgeInhabitant> mgolisch, its awesome that the ubuntu devs are managing to cause even more instabilities on my machine!
<lyk3n> Dvyjones: I thought I saw your name asking a camera question, sorry this channel is really flooded and small text
<RockMaster> devex: I have to ask what you think about the fact that kde seems to have asked what editor some gtk coders use and then submitted a yapping complaint and a patch so that our editor of choise (GNU/MC) was destroyed (unusable to code with so had to be patched)... with: patch -Np1 -i ../ossi_of_kde_makes_garbled_output.patch
<The_Joe_> I'm trying to modernise my desktop - I've replaced my bottom panel with AWN, which comes with a menu but I need some kind of "replacement" for the notification area
<mgolisch> BridgeInhabitant: actualy i never saw that on laptops did you realy shutdown? not suspend to disk or something?
<The_Joe_> Can anyone suggest anything?
<Spark_rd2> modderx: and about parallel plesk? is it possible to install it on ubuntu desktop?
<mgolisch> BridgeInhabitant: on desktops its normal mostly as turning off the comp still leaves the mobo powered
<mrwoo> does anyone know why I might be getting this error when I run an automake configure script:  malloc: ../bash/dispose_cmd.c:241: assertion botched
<RockMaster> devex: This will be fun munchbox :=)
<Jack_Sparrow> RockMaster that is more of a discussion question and I direct you to one of the discussion and chat channels
<dougiel> 'df' does not work... outputs 6 lines of data and then hangs - does anyone have any suggestions?
<Spark_rd2> Rhorse: I tried vmware but its a bit complicate to use
<fredorback> aide pour installer webcam medion 96970
<devex> RockMaster: i dont run kde, i use gnome and dont care about kde at all :P
<RockMaster> Jack_Sparrow: All is well in lizard lands
<Pici> !fr | fredorback
<ubottu> fredorback: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BridgeInhabitant> mgolisch, no as I only experience this in 2.6.27-11 and not -9
<RockMaster> devex: powerful it is eh ;)
<n8tuserf> BridgeInhabitant ->  "I shutdown by pressing the shutdown button as usual"  this is not the SOP for shutting down linux
<hajar> hi.. I have a problem in wine .. I try to uninstall the msn massenger but it does not work and computer become very slow to respond
<devex> RockMaster: drains lots of ram though compared to fluxbox :<
<Pici> hajar: Problems with applications in wine are handled in #winehq
<The_Joe_> Eh I can see it's busy - no one should have to answer mundane questions like that, I'll ask elsewhere
<GreenHulk> Does the G4 have a ctrl alt backspace for resolution?
<ASULutzy> Has anyone tried to use gnome-do with docky? If I try to just do sudo apt-get install gnome-do in intrepid, then docky is not available as one of the options in preferences... If I then sudo apt-get purge gnome-do and instead add the deb lines for gnome-do PPA and do update && install gnome-do, I don't see any way to get into preferences via docky? Anyone had any luck?
<mrwoo> hajar: did you know that you can use the IM program pidgin to connect to your MSN messenger account?
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuserf, well then -11 might be using a different shutdown script leaving some hardware active
<Rhorse> Spark_rd2, never tried it myself. I've heard it's not that hard.
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuserf, might should be probably is
<hajar> mrwoo: I need offline  message pidgin not provide it
<exmachina> i tried using sed 's/\n//g' file to remove new lines but to no avail, anyone?
<dougiel> hmm... must have installed Microsoft Ubuntu - df does not work for no apparent reason and has no diagnostic messages - any help would be greatly appreciated?
<n8tuserf> BridgeInhabitant -> did you check your bios for these kind of settings?
<fredorback> oui mais comment acceder a ubuntu.fr sur xchat?
<GreenHulk> dou gielige
<_VIM_> OMG ASULutzy i was just bout to ask the same thing, and i just made a digg post about it! LOL
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuserf, do you mean WOL?
<RockMaster> devex: Yeah, im not Compiz with any desktop so far. Nor the build system. 1 and 2: has too many deps. Several people have made alternate build systems using a few KB of space that will subst like 5 packages from the build chain (That is never consistent... like a war between those)
<Rhorse> Spark_rd2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<dougiel> GreenHulk, ?
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuserf, my computer can wake from lan but it is disabled in the bios
<n8tuserf> exmachina -> something perhaps like  sed 's/\\n$//g'
<GreenHulk> you know what that means in german dougie
<Spark_rd2> Rhorse: I want to tried the parallele plesk... do you know something about it?
<guntbert> dougiel: try df -l (only local file system)
<RockMaster> devex: I think we need unity in the Linux coders camps as well, dont you ?
<dougiel> guntbert, thanks will do...
<Rhorse> Spark_rd2, no
<n8tuserf> BridgeInhabitant -> thats one, look around for possible other options
<exmachina> n8tuserf, no dice
<mrwoo> hajar: this discussion might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552408
<dougiel> GreenHulk, no... ?
<GreenHulk> you gaye
<n8tuserf> exmachina -> visit #bash for further assistance
<guntbert> !ot | GreenHulk , stop that please
<ubottu> GreenHulk , stop that please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Spark_rd2> Rhorse: thx
<dougiel> GreenHulk, I am not gay... the only reason I let you touch me there was because you we all fat and ugly in that nice dress and I felt sorry for you - lol
<RockMaster> devex: But i feel the microsoft personnel and surrounding firms are behaving evilly so we have to spank those
<vigo> RockMaster: Yes, I agree about the unity, yet I disagree to a point about overcoding or bloated code that usually results from such ambitious collaborations...>>>see any Propietarty OS
<Buttons1> anyone know how i can disable all mouse buttons except 1 2 and 3?
<mrwoo> is anyone having issues with the updates to the libc6 packages?
<hajar> mrwoo : thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mrwoo> hajar : no problem
<Spark_rd2> how can I chech all installed package on my ubuntu?
<mrwoo> hajar : hope things work out for you
<Rhorse> Buttons1, pry off the offending buttons and cover with masking tape
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mrwoo> Spark_rd2, go to system, adminstrate, and then synaptic package manager
<redvamp128> Spark_rd2:  you should be able to go to the synaptic package manager -- then the status on the left then installed.
<mgolisch> do ubuntu kernels contain any crashdump facility? i allways wondered why there are analisis utilities like crash but nothing like kdump or netdump or whatever
<mgolisch> doesnt ubuntu have anything like that?
<gregcha117> my audio isnt working but it shows up under alsamixer in terminal
<mgolisch> its realy annoying if you cant trackdown kernel panics
<davertron> any one here with postfix on intrepid?
<davertron> any one here *familiar* with postfix on intrepid :)
<Pici> mgolisch: #ubuntu-kernel may be able to help you better if no one answers in here.
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuserf, I have realised the errors of my ways, Uninstalling ubuntu will fix all problems!!!
<bojtel> any1 here knows how to burn a 360 image?
<guntbert> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spark_rd2> mrwoo: yes but this work if the package was installed from there I think
<GreenHulk> ya know whats annoying is getting a blue screen everytime you plug in a usb
<Buttons1> is it strange that i DO NOT have a InputDevice section inside my xorg.conf file?
<Pici> Buttons1: no
<Pici> davertron: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well
<n8tuserf> BridgeInhabitant -> your choice
<Spark_rd2> but how to uninstall the one I install manually?
<redvamp128> davertron:  you could maybe ask in #ubuntu-dev
<RockMaster> vigo: I think whatever language should be included into gcc where it belongs (besides bash shell) to enable installing a new dist. Perl is not a consistent choise to build the base with. sed and gawk can do the same things
<GreenHulk> Does the gtk iphone work with the touch?
<gregcha117> alsamixer recognizes my sound device but under the gnome volume controls theres nothing under output and im not getting any audio, although upon login the login sound plays any ideas?
<BridgeInhabitant> n8tuserf, using a distro developed by total n00bs is asking for trouble, I'll have to spend some time configuring a more stable distro but in the end, no n00b developers so WIN
<davertron> thanks guys, i'll give it a shot
<ASULutzy> _VIM_: I got it figured out if you're there, basically, you can right click on the gnome do icon to get the same functionality, or just type "preferences" it was renamed
<Jack_Sparrow> BridgeInhabitant Please drop the commentary
<Spark_rd2> sorry... I can find all :)
<BCampbell> what's a good app for testing firewire dv cams on 8.10?
<Buttons1> how can i determine the "device name" of my mouse?
<BridgeInhabitant> Jack_Sparrow, I am sorry
<bojtel> does anyone know how to burn a .iso (x360 game) in ubuntu ?
<BridgeInhabitant> sorry that n00bs develop ubuntu
<Buttons1> lol boj, probably just like you would any iso
<viezerd> cdrecord *.iso
<md22|work> hello
<n8tuserf> BridgeInhabitant -> look into SuSe
<GreenHulk> save the iso and right click write to disk
<evolish> Hello, I reinstalled my windows which are on a different partition, and now i can't access my ubuntu and im stuck in windows!!!! gurb must have been removed or something!!
<bojtel> yes but I want confirmation on that it works without getting banned on xbox live
<md22|work> about how much space does the ubuntu install use ?
<RockMaster> vigo: I dont like the build system using m4 automake and make much either. Yes its very good most of the time but its not consistent. You would think itd not have to add more stuff that requires "autoreconf" / "autoconf && automake" by now... its 2009, isnt it! :=)
<Pici> !fixgrub | evolish
<ubottu> evolish: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zanberdo> I'm trying to understand how to change the point at which sound is initialized in ubuntu. I'm running intrepid and I've disabled gdm in favor of qingy.  when I log into a gnome session this way I have no sound support.  If i enable gdm and log into a gnome session sound support is enabled.  It appears to be an initialization timing issue. I need to know where/how to change when sound is initialized.
<GreenHulk> why doesnt gnash play properly and where is shockwave?
<mgolisch> RockMaster: whats bad about that?
<mgolisch> it worked for decades why change it?
<mgolisch> RockMaster: and this way its ultra flexible
<dougiel> GreenHulk, sorry man I was just kidding around = I meant no offence :)
<RockMaster> mgolisch: Youll have to patch so many base programs to make a decent cross compile
<GrandCouillon> hi guys, on my gnome desktop the applet with the "power" icon (log off, restart, shutdown actions) has disappeared and I can't find it in the "Add to desktop" ... can someone help me ?
<evolish> Pici thanks
<vigo> RockMaster: Is a tough thing to make a GUI clicky system that is also GNU/GPL, facts are facts.
<guntbert> mgolisch: RockMaster your discussion is drifting to off-topic
<RockMaster> mgolisch: No, problem could be cross-compilers not working close enough to make base programs work flawlessly with cross compiles (Its small and easy changes)
<parsifal_> apt-get install mysql-query-browser  -- ftw!
<MrWindex> anyone got a ubuntu app that lets you synth music? like techno stuff?
<md22|work> pgadmin3 ftw
<mun> hi
<Buttons1> how can i determine the device name of my mouse?
<RockMaster> guntbert: Its an essential discussion and probably good to have. I see how its not directly related to support? but its derived from it
<skoorbevad> lol
<mun> if i copy texts using the middle mouse button, is there a keyboard alternative for pasting the copied text?
<skoorbevad> swapon(8) - "Swap over NFS may not work."
<skoorbevad> thats awfully optimistic
<guntbert> RockMaster: I agree to the first part, but there is #ubuntu-offtpic too :)
<GreenHulk> overly optimistic
<V1k1n9> Plz how can i do to have two languages at the same time on my Ubuntu ?? (I need it to learn an other language thx)
<Rhorse> MrWindex, try Studio
<kouya> ctrl alt backspace to restart X,  what is "X" ? ^^;
<RockMaster> guntbert: Toss skills into crap and never hope to see skills again you mean :=)
<GreenHulk> xserver is your video driver
<Buttons1> ctrl alt backspace restarts the GUI i believe?
<Buttons1> idk muc about it
<RockMaster> guntbert: Not likely.
<MrWindex> thanks Rhorse!
<n8tuserf> kouya -> X server
<Rhorse> MrWindex, :)
<subsume> ls
<subsume> shit
<Spark_rd2> how can I install snort on my ubuntu  box?
<MrWindex> Rhorse: do you haappen to have the apt-get name, it didn't find the package
<redvamp128> !language | subsume
<ubottu> subsume: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<subsume> MrWindex: apt-cache search =)
<kouya> guess i could google it, i dont know what x-server is neither :(
<GreenHulk> how can i use her snort box like a elephant?
<nickrud> kouya, X-server is the bottom most layer of software that provides your desktop
<Rhorse> MrWindex, apt-cache search ubuntustudio will give you what you need
<RockMaster> vigo: Maybe this can be done better to achieve a rock solid build of the base system. This would help everyone to a greater extent. I would like that, would you ?
<nickrud> kouya, http://x.org
<maximumbob> This is odd: I'm on Intrepid, trying to install packages python-feedparser and hddtemp, but apt and synaptic say no such package. On ubuntu package search, they both show up as being in intrepid. Ideas?
<\kira> maximumbob: just to check, youve dont sudo apt-get update first, right?
<RockMaster> GreenHulk: Are you really green ? :)
<nickrud> maximumbob, run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<maximumbob> \kira: just did it. Hm. I just ran sudo apt-get install hddtemp again and it worked! But it still doesn't appear in synaptic
<vigo> RockMaster: I am going off-topic for this,,,
<RockMaster> vigo: we can priv if you like
<kouya> thanks!
<gregcha117> my audio recently disappeared, alsamixer picks up my sound device but under gnome volume controls ive got no output ?
<RockMaster> if you priv me first :=)
<Buttons1> i know i keep asking, but how can i determine the device name of my mouse?
<\kira> maximumbob: when installing from the command line, you have to do sudo apt-get update first. This updates your local list of packages on the server
<skoorbevad> buttons1: /dev/mouse is probably symlinked to it
<Buttons1> k let me try it, thx
<mmm4m5m> pls a little help: can I move svn repository with simple copy?
<maximumbob> \kira: I still figure it should have been in there before, since ubuntu package search shows them both being added in october for II. They still don't appear in synaptic though.
<skoorbevad> gregcha117: try stopping pulseaudio, it's a piece of shit
<maximumbob> (though both installed from command line now)
<gregcha117> skoorbevad: how do i do that?
<\kira> maximumbob: I cant help you there, I dont run inbex yet :| Sorry
<skoorbevad> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<ezerhoden> Buttons1: ls /dev/input/mouse*
<bojtel> does any1 here burn xb 360 games in ubuntu?
<nickrud> maximumbob, have you run the update command I gave you yet?
<ezerhoden> Buttons1: then cat /dev/input/mouse0 and move mouse, then try next
<maximumbob> nickrud: yes and I the packages became available and I installed them. They've also now both magically reappeared in synaptic. thanks for the help
<AndreasMadrid> Hi! Is there an easy way to have a progrma start on each system startup, NO MATTER which USER started the computer? But at the same time not granting read access to the program's directory for all users?
<AndreasMadrid> i tried /etc/xdg/autostart but it doens't work the way i wanted it to
<\kira> AndreasMadrid: cron job?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you can use /etc/rc.local to start programs ... they're run as root
<AndreasMadrid> kira: how do i do that?
<\kira> AndreasMadrid: you could have a script to check every minute if the program you want is running, then if its not, start it
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: the program itself can be in /home/me ?
<ezerhoden> Buttons1: hmm, cat /dev/input/mouse* does not seem to work
<Rhorse> AndreasMadrid, , http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, it can be anywhere; but if it's a gui program rc.local isn't the right place.
<\kira> AndreasMadrid: but nickrud might have a better Idea
<tim167> how can i split up a big file over several zip files and rejoin them afterwards ?
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud no, no gui, but a localhost-page
<AndreasMadrid> thank you nickrud, \kira and Rhorse
<Rhorse> AndreasMadrid, the startup script of your desktop should be where to look
<\kira> AndreasMadrid: any time :)
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, with the little you've said about the program itself, I'm not sure. But it's an option
<Caglar> hi every one
<Caglar> how can i disable fsck?
<nickrud> tim167, you can use the split command, and cat to rejoin
<kouya> anyone how play FFXI with WINE here?
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: actially it's an i2p router. Dunno if you heard about i2p
<Caglar> p.s. fstab says read-only file system
<GreenHulk> fsck is disabled by default in reiserfs
<Caglar> GreenHulk: i'm using ext3
<AndreasMadrid> and read that i can do it with /etc/xdg/autostart but as the prog is in my home directory and other users have no reading rights it didn't work
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, not positively; but if it's a system wide, root run program rc.local would work
<Caglar> ok i will try AndreasMadrid
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you might want to move it to /usr/local/bin then
<Rhorse> AndreasMadrid, start it with gksudo?
<GreenHulk> 40yrs old and counting
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud i simply copy a self-written script that starts the prog in my home directory to /etc/init.d ?  Or does it need to have a special form, the script?
<tim167> nickrud: what would the cat command look like? just cat file1 file2 file3 > destinationfile ?
<dangerduck> Ubuntu + games XD = SHIT XD
<AndreasMadrid> Rhorse: it needs only a /home/me/i2p/i2psouter start
<Pici> dangerduck: Watch your language, that is uncalled for here./
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, yes; /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup has a really simple format that probably can be adapted easily
<sockets> where is "fontconfig" in hardy?.. i can't find it.
<dangerduck> Pici sorry but don't say i don't have wright
<GreenHulk> What if the intro was the game?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, then you'd run sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults to link it properly for start/stop
<Pici> !guidelines > dangerduck
<ubottu> dangerduck, please see my private message
<kouya> i have a problem with the FFXI PlayOnline viewer, when I 'wine pol.exe' it looks like the game vil run like normal, but the playonline window is black and nothing happens after.
<vigo> sockets: System>Preferance
<Pici> dangerduck: This channel still has rules
<windmill> ages ago I set up the gnome so that when I press the windows key it brings up a terminal, I can;t now remember how I set this or how to change it back.  any help?
<catfacts> i have a ubuntu desktop computer and im using it as a server, i've had vnc running and it works fine but recently when i try to connect it just sits and hangs indef. but never errors out either
<dangerduck> i saw it XD
<catfacts> I dont have a monitor to put on it and i really need to access the gui
<dangerduck> i won't talk dirty any more
<AndreasMadrid> ups, i mixed up things. you had sair rc.local.  Here rc.local is just a fiel, not a dir
<quibbler> sockets: system-preferences-appearance-font
<azerlmf> hi there
<catfacts> any clue on how to get vnc to connect
<nickrud> windmill, system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts ; but assigning terminal to the win key isn't a good idea anymore since the win key is used as a modifer by compiz extensively
<catfacts> i can ssh fine
<AndreasMadrid> ok, i'll try with  /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup
<MK-ubuntu> guys,
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, yes, you can either call the script from there or copy the script into that file
<MK-ubuntu> what do you guys use to watch avi, or movie?
<mneptok> MK-ubuntu: Totem
<ardchoille> MK-ubuntu: I use mplayer
<quibbler> MK-ubuntu: vlc
<mneptok> MK-ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, two separate ways to get the same result. the init.d method is 'better', but the rc.local works just fine
<windmill> nickrud, thanks, I am trying to change it back, it still seems to work even after I unset it, do I need to log out?
<redvamp128> MK-ubuntu: though you may have to install w32codecs
<Pici> !players > MK-ubuntu
<ubottu> MK-ubuntu, please see my private message
<anars> I have SSH access to a server, on which I'm able to launch a Django test webserver (it listens on localhost:8000 on that server). is there anyway I can make my client computer access that using a combo of SSH tunnels?
<nickrud> windmill, you shouldn't.
<MK-ubuntu> my players hav this this weird thing,
<MK-ubuntu> where
<MK-ubuntu> it just shows as weird color balences.
<domherre> I cant fast skip in H.264 file in mplayer other codecs works fine however any ideas?
<windmill> it says Run a terminal: disabled, but still brings up a table when I press windows key
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud i then prefer init.d because i don't know what to do in rc.local, for it says i need to change execution bits. dunno what this is. but if init.d works as fine, i'll tak that one. so no need for me to ask too much ... ;-)
<anars> I have SSH access to a server, on which I'm able to launch a Django test webserver (it listens on localhost:8000 on that server). is there anyway I can make my client computer access that using a combo of SSH tunnels?
<Pici> anars: ./manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8000    will allow anyone to access it, not just localhost.
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud is there a special place in screen-cleanup where i should enter the call of my script?
<SiDi> Is there anyone using packages from PPA's here ?
<S7UMPY> whats the command to view my broken filters?
<ardchoille> SiDi: Probably many of us
<Laurenceb> hi, ?I have acess to a machine using ssh, and I want to download a very large file thats been compressed using rar. I dont have root acess on the remote machine
<Laurenceb> whats the best way to do this?
<Laurenceb> the file is several GB
<Laurenceb> theres no unrar on the remote machine
<ardchoille> !rar | Laurenceb
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud before or after "esac"?
<ubottu> Laurenceb: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<anars> Pici: the thing is I don't have permissions to run anything on that server, that opens sockets on anything else than localhost. I'm aware of the `ssh -L ...` command which I think is the right way to go.
<Laurenceb> I dont have root
<windmill> nickrud, just for you info I did have to log out and in again
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you would use the section between start) and ;; to run your script
<Laurenceb> cant install anything on the machine
<ardchoille> Laurenceb: Ah, missed that
<zanberdo> Is there a way to add a text-console session to the available list of session for gdm?
<Pici> Laurenceb: scp? curl?
<nickrud> windmill, I was testing it here; didn't need to log out ;(
<ardchoille> Laurenceb: download it on the remote and then scp it to the local?
<Pici> anars: I dont know then, sorry.
<Laurenceb> oh i forgot to say
<windmill> nickrud, strange
<anars> Pici: no worries. thanks though.
<Laurenceb> there a network drive acessable only through the remote machine
<askand> Is there a way I can use two computers as one with the help of wifi? e.g two screens?
<windmill> nickrud, at least it works now
<SiDi> ardchoille: i received a mail from launchpad notifying of changes about the PGP keys for PPA repositories, and since when i tried to run the update manager, i was getting thrown away
<pike_> !sftp | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<Laurenceb> I want to save on there
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud ok thank you
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, that is, replace the stuff that is already there. You will need to make a copy and rename it
<AndreasMadrid> done
<Laurenceb> can I still use scp or curl?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you don't want to get screen-cleanup mixed up with what you are doing
<n8tuserf> Laurenceb -> before you transfer over to remote, make the file a tar or cpio format instead of rar
<Laurenceb> ok
<Laurenceb> so I'll have to unrar it here
<Laurenceb> then tar it
<Laurenceb> then send it
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardchoille> Laurenceb: yes
<Laurenceb> right
<ardchoille> Laurenceb: But use .tar.bz2 for a smaller file
<m4rk> wot
<Laurenceb> thanks for hte help
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud after ";;" there is more. Do i keep it or delete it? (stop|restart|reload|force-reload))
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, keep it.
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you are doing this to a fresh copy of screen-cleanup, correct?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, and you will be saving it as different file name in /etc/init.d
<MK-ubuntu> ill try that
<MK-ubuntu> and come back
<eMaX> hi all
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud i opened screen-cleanup in init.d and changed it and saved with another name
<AndreasMadrid> yes
<nickrud> good, just wanted you to say it aloud :)
<AndreasMadrid> :-)
<Laurenceb> we're no strangers to love, you know the rules and so do I
<AndreasMadrid> I also keep "set -e"  and "Screendir=/var/run/screen"?
<eMaX> I'm extending my root drive - I've created a second drive and created the same partition scheme with just the / partition being bigger. I then copied, using -a, all from, say, sda1 to sdc1 and recreated /proc. then I did dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=446 count=1 to transfer the boot sector. then I swapped the drives and get GRUB: Hard Disk Error. Any ideas?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, set -e, yes, but all the screen stuff can be removed
<MikyMouse> Hi
<m4rk> hi MikyMouse
<nickrud> the INIT INFO can be altered to taste, as well. It should not be left as is. Blank is fine
<Cpplus> eMaX, have you tried configuring grub again, with root and setup
<MikyMouse> Anyone who uses Cinerella? How are th epictures inserted into the tracks?? I am sick of tired of draging them from resources, of pasting them bu they dont stick there
<AndreasMadrid> nickurid and i keep esac and exit 0, i suppose?
<eMaX> Cpplus what I have is that I have sdc1 mounted to /mnt/tmp while sda1 is still mounted to /
<AndreasMadrid> if so, then everything's done
<AndreasMadrid> :-)
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, yep. This is a very simple script.
<jansen> can anyone help me to configure Encore - ENM232- sound driver for linux?? i only found linux one
<eMaX> Cpplus, now how do I set up grub so that it installs itself on the new drive
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you can install abs-guide, and find a manual at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide which will give you an idea of what this script does
<eMaX> Cpplus, I've tried to chroot to /mnt/tmp and run grub from there. I've also tried grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc but that didn't help, it just wrote additional lines into device.map
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: well, not to simple for me. I'ma noob. My scripts only contain "mkdir" "rm" and "cd" and calling other programs
<AndreasMadrid> ok
<AndreasMadrid> i will try
<AndreasMadrid> thank you,  nickrud
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, you've only added one more to your list of known stuff then: case :)
<pike_> eMaX: just sudo grub and then root (sda1)  then setup (sda)  to rewrite the mbr where sda1 is whatever partition containing /boot and sda or sdb is whatever driver mbr you wish to rewrite
<eMaX> pike_,  my /new/ harddrive is sdc so I assume root (sdc1) and setup (sdc) ?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, a couple other things, but first put your script on http://paste.ubuntu.com so I can look for obvious stuff. Then we'll make it executable, and then set it up for running on boot
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: seen stuff. but not really understood. i think it's liek an if, but dunno what $1 means. anyway, my script is made
<AndreasMadrid> ah
<AndreasMadrid> ok
<Phaqui> Having trouble with the Realtek Rtl8187b wireless card on 8.10, it seems to work, it shows signal strength, and sometimes I can even get the title of web pages, but it seems so terribly unstalbe and slow.. any suggestions?
<pike_> eMaX: assuming thats the hard drive that is booted by your bios yeah.
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, the $1 is substituted by the first command given. Like /etc/init.d/<scriptname> start , or stop, or reload, etc.
<pike_> depends on boot order
<eMaX> pike_, for the moment it is sda, but I've another drive sdc to which I am migrating. That one is sdc
<eMaX> if I try root (sdc1) it says Error 23: Error while parsing number
<jansen> can anyone help me to configure Encore - ENM232- sound driver for linux?? i only found linux one
<pike_> eMaX: k. that should be it. once you know those commands grub becomes pretty trivial
<MK-ubuntu> mneptok: what was that you told me to do?
<Droopsta915> how can I access my Linux files using Virtual Box
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111868/
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: but home/andy is only readable for andy. Or can root read everything?
<tweak66> when I add my firewall program in startup-manager, it always asks me for my password on boot, so i have to enter it twice. how can i use my firewall at startup w/o entering a password
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, I'd change the Short-Description, and line 4 as well. And root is god, it can read anything
<nickrud> tweak66, are you using firestarter? if so, you don't have to run the gui. The firewall settings are automatically started when the interface comes up.
<eMaX> pike_, ok maybe root (hd2,0) then setup (hd2)
<pike_> eMaX: ah sorry its 0 instead of a so root (hd0,0)
<pike_> heh yeah
<tweak66> nickrud: yes firestarter. so it's running at startup even without me adding it in?
<MikyMouse> CINELERRA, anyone?
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: "i2p starter" is just another script. Easier to change it from my home directory.
<eMaX> LOL
<eMaX> now it tells me "selected disk does not exist" -
<eMaX> ok
<eMaX> now that was a stupid menu.lst entry
<nickrud> tweak66, yes. Firestarter creates rules that are used by the networking system. The gui is just a nice thing to alter them, only needed when you alter them.
<dhalsimm> hi all, I've been using eclipse europa 3.1 or something, then I installed the new eclipse "ganymede" on my ubuntu 8.10 machine but software update feature isn't working now. I can't find any problem related to this on net
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: required start and requiered stop remain the way they were?
<tweak66> nickrud:oh ok thanks. :) So it is using a firewall regardless
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, ok, now    sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/script-name
<nickrud> tweak66, you can double check by running   sudo iptables -L , the rules will be printed out in the terminal.
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud:  that does what?
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: hm i had the repo version fail for allmost all software updates and stuff, i allways install a eclipse from their website in my homedirectory
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, makes the new script you created e'x'ecutable
<jiffe89> how does one determine what version of ubuntu you're running from command line (ie 8.04.2?)
<AndreasMadrid> ah
<tweak66> thanks nickrud! :)
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: so do I. Europa was (is) still working but the new version sucks now
<soundray> !version | jiffe89
<ubottu> jiffe89: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ezerhoden> jiffe89: lsb_release -a
<mneptok> jiffe89: lsb_releae -a
<ezerhoden> jinx
<AndreasMadrid> changed the description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111870/
<mneptok> ezerhoden: not.
 * mneptok typo'ed ;)
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, ok, now run sudo /etc/init.d/script-name start , to check it works
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud done the chmod
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, ^^
<ir1> hi
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: have no problem with it
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud, ok, then i first have to stop the router. it's running already
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: which version are you running?
<dou213> can somebody help me with mysqld ?? Error: http://pastebin.com/d2c1b4524
<ir1> i have some questions regarding the update manager
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: Version: 3.4.1
<marcin> kk
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: i got the std java ee version and installed all aditional stuff i need using the software update feature
<ir1> i keep getting errors when i try to install updates.....does anyone know why that occurs?
<Stanlin> Help!!
<Stanlin> Help!! how to configure the athero wifi card?
<Wintervenom> Is there a media player that can put visualizations on the desktop?
<SiDi> ir1: what kind of errors ?
<Stanlin> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> ir1: please run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on the pastebin
<nickrud> ir1, really depends on the errors
<Stanlin> !atheros
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: was update progress slow?
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: it works  :-)
<Ingenium13> anyone else having problems with jockey after the kernel update pushed out last night?
<soundray> !pastebin | ir1
<ubottu> ir1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest73577> I'm having trouble installing playerstage on 8.10, has anyone gotten it working?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, ok, now   sudo update-rc.d script-name defaults . That will hook your new script into the bootup sequence, so it will be run automatically
<howlingmadhowie> hello #ubuntu :)
<ir1> alright....here's the list of errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111871/
<failure> how do you stop a raid, when it says the that device /dev/md0 is busy?
<Stanlin> !msi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msi
<Stanlin> !msiwind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msiwind
<ubuntu__> salut
<Stanlin> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<howlingmadhowie> ir1: is a server down?
<v> du bist bl"od
<failure> im trying to convert my software raid back into standard form so i can convert it to a virtual machine.
<oinc> why the firefox browser chashs all the time?
<nickrud> ir1, what is binary-lpia ?
<riclas> how does one remove kernel entries from the grub loader??
<failure> but when i run mdadm --stop /dev/md0, it says that the device or resource is busy
<ir1> not sure.....im new to the ubuntu system....so have been trying to find out, but no clue so far
<howlingmadhowie> failure: if it weren't a raid i'd use lsof to see if anything has the device open
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud ok, that gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111872/
<soundray> ir1: is this a fresh installation?
<failure> a lot of stuff does.
<howlingmadhowie> ir1: has the repository ever worked before?
<SiDi> ir1: i get exactly the same error today. I think a server is down
<ir1> hmm.....ok
<SiDi> howlingmadhowie: soundray it's somehow related to launchpad PPA's keyserver
<ir1> but ive been getting similar errors before
<failure> how do i completely stop the raid so i can unmount it? i turned the mdmonitor off.
<ir1> maybe the first time when i ran the updates....it went through fine
<ir1> after that the errors began appearing
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: it's pretty complicated all this. why isn't it possible to simply have a directory with all it's contens (scripts, links9 being executed on startup, without so many commands
<SiDi> ir1: do you mind putting the content of "/etc/apt/sources.list" in pastebin, please ? I think you got a PPA repository inside it
<soundray> ir1: did you reboot after the updates?
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: not realy
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, the rcS.d line is interesting, try a reboot. And it's not all that complex. It's just a very flexible system for starting up stuff on boot
<ir1> ok
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: if someday i would like to remove it. i simply delete the file?
<ir1> yeah
<howlingmadhowie> failure: i only know that error message meaning that some process is still using the drive or partition. you can check to see which process that is by entering lsof /dev/whichever_node_it_is
<ir1> ive tried rebooting but still that doesnt fix the errors
<Stanlin> help, how to make the wifi work on MSI WIND?
<diffred> is youtube working for you guys? mine not loading :S
<failure> im not showing anything using it
<ir1> gimme a sec....ill show the stuff
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, pretty much. sudo update-rc.d remove -f scriptname to remove the startup links  as well
<oinc> why the firefox browser chashs all the time? In some way my paginator close and some programs. I really don't know what to do.
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: for about 5 minutes it's: fetching children of http://download.eclipse.org/modeling/mdt/updates/releases/
<howlingmadhowie> diffred: it's working fine for me atm
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove that is, gotta get syntax correct :)
<peepsalot> is there any similar GUI app to gnome-system-monitor
<soundray> ir1: perhaps you should just listen to SiDi and wait for that server to come back
<oinc> I have already try to lookup my system determinated to seek some rootkit or sniffer
<SiDi> ir1: recently launchpad made changes related to their GPG keys servers, those used for checking the authenticity of the files on their repositories
<howlingmadhowie> failure: then i'm afraid i can't help. i don't know anything about raid arrays :(
<XB23> when i do  apt-get autoremove  it removes packages that i still need, is there a way to clear it so it wont remove things i still need?
<diffred> howlingmadhowie: quite strange, all rest of webpages working but youtube :S
<ir1> the errors have been coming up for me for about a month now
<SiDi> ir1: i'm currently getting you the doc on their site that explains how to add GPG keys to avoid those problems. Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list by the meanwhile
<nickrud> those aren't ppa errors, they are looking for binary-lpia and I've never seen that before
<riclas> how does one remove kernel entries from the grub loader??
<yowshi> there ouhgt to be a quicker way to restart the sound drivers then using lsof to find and kill everything thats using them
<yowshi> does anyone know of a better way?
<rsc-> what's a good rolling-release distro?
<eyehatesludge> does anyone here want to deal with a complete linux noob and explain to me how to compile programs from source
<howlingmadhowie> diffred: it may be that a particular server is down. i've noticed that sometimes one video refuses to load while others work fine
<rsc-> i'd want to try something esle after ubuntu.
<mcandertoad> riclas, you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<nickrud> riclas, the best way is to remove the kernel images with synaptic. You should keep at least the current and most recent, Just In Case
<Rhorse> eyehatesludge, don't do it
<eyehatesludge> the binary doesnt work very well
<Luke90> Hello there. Can someone help me with CPU scaling on Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 on Ubuntu Intrepid 32 bit? It seems that the system doesn't scale at all
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: why is the line with rcS.d interesting?
<howlingmadhowie> eyehatesludge: unless you've searched the repositories and then the net for a deb file, don't!
<XB23> when i do  apt-get autoremove  it removes packages that i still need, is there a way to clear it so it wont remove things i still need?
<riclas> ahhh ok thx nickrud
<eyehatesludge> the deb file didnt work right
<SiDi> rsc-: i recommand xubuntu -.-
<nickrud> !compiling | eyehatesludge (and you shouldn't need to compile anything in ubuntu)
<ubottu> eyehatesludge (and you shouldn't need to compile anything in ubuntu): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: so this with init.d is the same as if i had done it in rc.local? or is one more root than the other?
<rsc-> sidi, i'd want to try a distro where i dont have to wait 6 months to upgrade a piece of software. -_-
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, I'd expected some rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d and rc5.d links
<howlingmadhowie> eyehatesludge: have you looked for a backport for the package?
<Rhorse> eyehatesludge, what deb file?
<eyehatesludge> zsnes
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, rc.local is a kludge; using init.d is 'proper'
<_VIM_> rsc-: maybe Arch or Gentoo then
<eyehatesludge> and whats a backport?
<howlingmadhowie> rsc-: i think gentoo works like that
<rsc-> cool okay
<rsc-> :)
<GreenHulk> iPlug
<_VIM_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nickrud> !info zsnes | eyehatesludge
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: :-)  so the rcS  means a problem?
<picca> anyone here remember the kernel parameter to exclude modules from being loaded
<soundray> Luke90: how do you check your frequency?
<picca> certain modules that is
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, it shouldn't be, but a boot test is in order just in case
<eyehatesludge> i downloaded the package using sudo apt-get install zsnes and half of the things in it didnt work so im trying to install from source
<nickrud> ah
<eyehatesludge> and i dont understand that article on the ubuntu site because i know absolutely nothing about linux and just isntalled this a couple of weeks ago
<Luke90> soundtray: i tried with the applet in the panel but i get an error
<howlingmadhowie> eyehatesludge: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<AndreasMadrid> ok, gotta close some things and then i'll reboot
<eyehatesludge> 8.10
<ir1> sidi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111873/
<Luke90> sountray: i tried with the applet in the panel but i get an error
<Rhorse> eyehatesludge, please provide more information
<Luke90> soundray: i tried with the applet in the panel but i get an error
<yowshi> anyone know of a quick command to restart/unjam the sound drivers in linux
<eyehatesludge> about what
<_VIM_> Anyone here using Gnome-Do? I cant get the dock to work its supposed to be listed under themes but i only see Classic, Glass, and Mini. Not Docky.. (Ubuntu 8.04.2)
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: i should delete the file i put into /etc/xdg/autotart before, shouldn't i?
<miha> hello how can i see which ati driver version i have? trying skype beta video.. and says if it crashes, check version
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, yes
<howlingmadhowie> eyehatesludge: i'm afraid i've never tried zsnes, so i can't help :(
<SiDi> ir1: http://news.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu read this
<soundray> Luke90: what frequency does cat /proc/cpuinfo report?
<eyehatesludge> is there a simpler tutorial for installing things from source for somebody who knows nothing about linux
<nickrud> ir1, that's why I don't recognize the binary-lpia file
<howlingmadhowie> soundray: the current frequency
<oinc> why the firefox browser chashs all the time? In some way my paginator close and some programs to. I have already try to lookup my system determinated to search and find some rootkits or sniffers... I don't find anything.
<redvamp128> yowshi:  try this command sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<soundray> howlingmadhowie: I know, that's why I'm asking Luke90 for the number
<redvamp128> yowshi:  that shoudl restart he sound if you are using alsa
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: whats the actual difference between /etc/init.d and  /etc/xdg/autostart ??  Aren't both for automatic start at system startup for all users?
<howlingmadhowie> eyehatesludge: installing stuff from source can be a real pain.
<_VIM_> oinc: i think it's spelled 'crashes' :)
<howlingmadhowie> soundray: oh, sorry :) misunderstood you there :)
<Luke90> soundray: 1.86Ghz
<oinc> _VIM_, correct
<cedric_> hello
<SiDi> ir1: more instructions here for how to install the GPG key for the OpenOffice repository : https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa and then you won't have the error message anymore
<yowshi> redvamp128: ok i urn alsa but there are several things on ubuntu that run on esd as you can find by using lsof |grep esd
<miha> hello how can i see which ati driver version i have? trying skype beta video.. and says if it crashes, check version of ati-drivers
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, the first is the 'old school' system V unix startup; xdg is new and intended to be for desktop stuff.
<SiDi> oinc: when does it crash ? isn't it linked to flash/java sites ?
<oinc> SiDi, most like every web site
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, and that's about all I know about the xdg startup stuff :)
<ir1> there was some issue with open office actually....i tried to do an upgrade to 3.0 but it never completed so couldnt finish it
<soundray> Luke90: do you have any processes hogging the CPU? You can check with top
<SiDi> oinc: ouch :/ did you try to run firefox in safe-mode ?
<oinc> no
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: i can only tell that it started the prog if I logged in as user but not when another user started the comp
<AndreasMadrid> well, time for reboot
<AndreasMadrid> cya
<ir1> and i believe instead it corrupted the 2.4 open office on my comp. so after some testing, i was able to get open office back on here
<Luke90> soundray: no i don't, just booted
<ir1> but still am not able to upgrade it
<SiDi> ir1: the repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list is for intrepid and you seem to be using hardy. I highly recommand you to download OOo from openoffice.org's website instead of using a repository that is not designed for your version
<fredguy> hey guys. could someone provide me (via pastbin or something) the default sources.list for ibex?
<bobbob1016> I'm not getting sound "aplay -l" lists my hardware, but no sound, any ideas?
<nickrud> ir1, there's a hardy repo on the ppa by the way
<soundray> Luke90: it's worth checking anyway -- it might be the indexing
<ir1> wait.....download what from the open office website
<Luke90> soundray tracker is now inactive
<ir1> ?
<GreenHulk> male chicken legos are obnoxious
<nickrud> fredguy, the easiest way is:  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop , then do the following factoid:
<SiDi> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/jVCSdQ fredguy it looks like that for french intrepid
<oinc> SiDi, I'm gonna reinstall the adobe flash
<nickrud> !hardysources | fredguy (good for intrepid)
<ubottu> fredguy (good for intrepid): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<howlingmadhowie> ir1: you can download the .deb-files from the open-office website. but as nickrud mentioned, there is a repository for OOo3 and hardy too
<pike_> fredguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources may help
<keres> how do you change the default kernel that is loaded on startup?
<lucifer_Star> Need some help? any isea how to install flash on ubuntu x64 and also pfd reader... thanks for any help
<soundray> Luke90: you don't want to run top quickly, just to check?
<nickrud> and the guy that runs that ppa is pretty trustworthy :)
<pike_> fredguy: nm that link is gui crap
<robertz> is Cheese Webcam Booth the best webcam software for Ubuntu?
<oinc> SiDi, it craches again
<SiDi> ir1: instead of trying to download OOo3.01 for Intrepid (it's what you're doing when adding the launchpad repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list), you should DL OOo 3 on http://www.openoffice.org and install it manually, less risky for you
<ir1> ok......im a bit confused, but ill figure it out. all this is very new to me as i havent used a linux os before...
<lvlefisto> once a partition is made on hard disk, can i change the mount point using gparted?
<SiDi> ir1: but as howlingmadhowie just said there's a repository for hardy, sorry, didn't know :P Just replace the word "intrepid" by "hardy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list then
<fredguy> nickrud: i was actually looking for a text copy of them
<ir1> ok
<nickrud> fredguy, that mibbit link is usable, for french servers.
<GreenHulk> oh wow is that all i had to do?
<ir1> thanks :)
<SiDi> ir1: and visit the link i gave you in order to add the launchpad authentification key so that the update manager won't complain it's missing ;)
<robertz> is Cheese Webcam Booth the best webcam software for Ubuntu?
<dementia_> should I run my /home from a separate partition so reinstalling will be easier?
<GreenHulk> i need a sippy cup and hulk nipples
<daedra> what would you say was the fastest booting live linux distro?
<ir1> ok
<redvamp128> riclas:  use the sudo gedit then look for menu.1st
<howlingmadhowie> dementia_: generally yes
<soundray> dementia_: there are pro and con arguments -- I think it's a good idea
<dementia_> daedra I've heard Xubuntu is pretty quick
<victorbrca> Anyone works with Solaris?
<howlingmadhowie> daedra: damnsmalllinux is quite a bit faster, but it's a minimal distro
<ir1> just wondering.....is there any way u could explain why those errors were occuring (possibly in layman terms?)?
<MikyMouse> I installed cinerella and the updater started to download linux kernel dependencies, etc.. and installing WTH is this_
<fredguy> SiDi: unfortunately i speak english
<SiDi> dementia_: Xubuntu's apps are more responsive because lighter, but Xubuntu's user interface is slightly less complete than ubuntu's one.
<daedra> howlingmadhowie: I'm a console maniac so functionality is only necessary on the commandline
<robertz> is Cheese Webcam Booth the best webcam software for Ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> MikyMouse: i had a kernel update today. are you sure it wasn't just that?
<SiDi> dementia_: i'd say you can do 99% of everyday's tasks without command line under Ubuntu, and ~95% under Xubuntu
<redvamp128> riclas:  sudo gedit - then open - filesystem -- boot- grub menu.1st (I would not delete anything just put a # in front of what you don't want to load so that should you want to go back during boot you can just uncomment out and hit b to boot
<howlingmadhowie> daedra: dsl is also missing a lot of console stuff. i'm not sure it even has screen
<redvamp128> riclas:  don't forget to save after changes though
<quibbler> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MikyMouse> howlingmadhowie, I hope so, cause I am really afraid about what is going on with the updater now in my laptopt
<daedra> howlingmadhowie: I've heard grml is quite nice for terminal junkies
<nickrud> fredguy, http://aphroneo.net/intrepid-sources.list are mine
<nickrud> fredguy, a fast server as well
<_VIM_> Anyone here using Gnome-Do? I cant get the dock to work its supposed to be listed under themes but i only see Classic, Glass, and Mini. Not Docky.. (Ubuntu 8.04.2)
<SiDi> MikyMouse: coincidence probably. Or you didn't do your update, but the package you dl'd was already relying on the latest kernel then dl'd them as dependencies?
<matrixx02> i have a problem
<GreenHulk> Will Bill Gates ever buy Lindows?
<matrixx02> can anyone help me?
<m4rk> matrixx02: that all depends
<SiDi> GreenHulk: is there anything you've done tonight apart from speaking about offtopic things ?
<SiDi> !ask @ matrixx02
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask @ matrixx02
<SiDi> !ask
<GreenHulk> ah come on it was close
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dementia_> anybody have any luck with the new ATI driver AMD put out yesterday?
<matrixx02> i have a proxy connexion and i whant to ssh
<LuXor> guys need help !!!!
<howlingmadhowie> daedra: oh, interesting :) i heard of an ubuntu-based distro recently that comes without X
<picca> anyone here know how to exclude the module 8139too from loading during boot - e.g. kernel parameter or something
<matrixx02> but it does not work
<redvamp128> Greenhulk no more Lindows-- it is now Freespire and Linspire
<keres> how do you change the default kernel that is loaded on startup?
<MikyMouse> Well guys, a reoot is necessary...I hope I can still conect here when I come back....
<matrixx02> cause it not see the proxy
<fredguy> nickrud: thanks.
<lucifer_Star> s
<AndreasMadrid> nickrud: reboot performed and logged in as another user. and it worked. Thank you, nickrud
<SiDi> matrixx02: you have a linux server already running, and try to tunnelise a connection through it, right ?
<meanburrito920> Java question-- I'm trying to figure out how to access the contents of a text file that are jar'd in the same jar as my code. I've tried getResource, but for some reason that is failing
<howlingmadhowie> daedra: it's called INX and you can find it here: http://inx.maincontent.net/index.html
<meanburrito920> any ideas?
<nickrud> AndreasMadrid, yw
<AndreasMadrid> :-)
<howlingmadhowie> meanburrito920: can't you just unzip the jar and read it?
<SiDi> meanburrito920: you should try the #java channel, it has a lot of users
<matrixx02> SiDi no... i use windows now
<meanburrito920> ok thanks
<matrixx02> i whant to do the same think in ubuntu
<SiDi> matrixx02: what is it that you can't do exactly ?
<The_Joe_> What is the command for the GNOME Menu Editor?
<The_Joe_> (I'm using AWN and an AWN menu)
<SiDi> The_Joe_: alacarte
<meanburrito920> #java says it requires ID. where do I get this?
<The_Joe_> SiDi, Cheers
<daedra> howlingmadhowie: ooh looks purdy
<SiDi> matrixx02: i don't accept pm's without prompt
<pike_> meanburrito920: /msg nickserv register <password>  ?
<meanburrito920> i'm on pidgin though
<etech> will openoffice 3.0.1 be in the backports for intrepid?
<howlingmadhowie> daedra: don't it just :-D
<pike_> meanburrito920: same thing. thereafter youd /msg nickserv identify <password>  <-- once its registered
<LuXor> somethings happened to my ubuntu. ok heres what it is: loading grub, then i select ubuntu, then going loading and after that something is happening... wrong colors on the display and in the center ubuntu logo... the action can be maked... i type user and then i type a pass... everythings are going fine with that.. but this display (wrong colors and in the center ubuntus logo are not disappearing) what to do?
<ryxxed> just use /ns instead of /msg nickserv
<ryxxed> it's way easier
<_VIM_> etchy: I would imagine it would be some time before that happens, but eventually im sure it will
<Chest> guys, I've installed the 32 bit chroot jail and am trying to run a 32 bit application and its complaining it cant find libgl.so.1.  I have the 64 bit NVidia drivers installed.  Do I need to install the corresponding 32 bit version?
<Hartwell> ye
<matrixx02> SiDi can you just read please
<zsakr> 'update-initramfs -u' as root
<zsakr> it didnt work
<josuem> got a laptop with 7.10 did not use it for some time, now I wanna update, apt-get reports lots of errors and cannot find must of the package.  any idea wich repositorys should I add ?
<TuxSympathiser> how do I find out what scripts are run when I unplug the ac on my laptop?
<meanburrito920> when i go to enter the room it just gives me an error, saying "you must be identified to join that chat room"
<LuXor> someone will help me pls?
<meanburrito920> Where do I register?
<dementia_> how do i get vesa video back if i'm in low graphics mode, i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, and I'm still stuck with no video modes, and 0hz refresh
<SiDi> LuXor: ask your question and someone might if he/she has the answer
<zsakr> ?
<howlingmadhowie> josuem: have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see if any unusual repositories have been added
<blackened> TuxSympathiser: those usually sit in /etc/acpi
<LuXor> SiDi: i've asked it allready
<Rhorse> josuem, try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ repos
<_VIM_> meanburrito920: /msg nickserv help register
<Costa> sera kia lguem pode me ajudar não consigo ver as letras no wine não consigo configurar
<soundray> Chest: you don't normally need the chroot jail technique these days... what 32bit app do you have?
<LuXor> somethings happened to my ubuntu. ok heres what it is: loading grub, then i select ubuntu, then going loading and after that something is happening... wrong colors on the display and in the center ubuntu logo... the action can be maked... i type user and then i type a pass... everythings are going fine with that.. but this display (wrong colors and in the center ubuntus logo are not disappearing) what to do?
<matrixx02> SiDi sorry for PM`s
<pike_> !register | meanburrito920
<ubottu> meanburrito920: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<zsakr> 'update-initramfs -u' as root
<zsakr> it didnt work
<meanburrito920> _VIM_: I cant tell the server anything because I am on pidgin.
<zsakr> why?
<SiDi> matrixx02: you need : 1) a server running on let's say ssh.exemple.server, and then you can connect by typing "ssh user@ssh.exemple.server"
<dementia_> i've tried two different video cards an ati 9200, and an nvidia geforce 2 fx
<TuxSympathiser> blackend, when I unplug the ac how would my ethernet controller be effected?
<_VIM_> meanburrito920: I would use a "REAL" irc client :)
<Chest> soundray: Shake
<josuem> Rhorse: thanks.
<meanburrito920> :-)
<AndreasMadrid> costa, intente em #ubuntu-br
<Flaw> How can I change a .png to a .icns?
<Rhorse> :-)
<meanburrito920> what would you suggest?
<_VIM_> meanburrito920: xchat
<pike_> dementia_: id prob stay with the nvidia card.  the nv or nvidia driver neither worked?
<matrixx02> SiDi but it has
<meanburrito920> k
<redvamp128> keres:  you use the same gksudo then edit the menu.1st file  then change the one that has default=0 to the one you want to boot first
<SiDi> matrixx02: do you have an SSH server setup on a linux server which has FULL access to the internet  ?that's the first step. then only you can use SSH from a proxified connection in order to login on your server
<blackened> TuxSympathiser: what's it doing?
<howlingmadhowie> LuXor: can you restart X (crtl-alt-backspace), log back in, and see if the problem goes away?
<_VIM_> and not the gnome xchat either
<matrixx02> i can use it from windows
<soundray> Chest: never heard of it -- but have you tried linux32 Shake ?
<matrixx02> whit putty
<dementia_> pike_: the nvidia drivers fail
<Costa> Andreas madri desculpe não etnedi
<SiDi> matrixx02: oh yeh i see
<dementia_> pike_: this card is 8 to 10 years old
<pike_> dementia_: do you need 3d accel?
<LuXor> howlingmadhowie: that is the solution?
<Vaeshir> I'm running 8.10 and have a wireless issue: The connection strength is always really low (always high in Windows from the same machine). Occasionally wireless drops out entirely. I'm using the onboard wireless for the ASUS P5B Deluxe motherboard. Any recommendations?
<pike_> dementia_: all my cards are that old too :)
<LuXor> howlingmadhowie: i will try it ty
<SiDi> matrixx02: you need to configure the SSH server to run on port 443, and then use "ssh -P 443 user@server", sorry, forgot this
<matrixx02> SiDi i think i have to setup somethink in ubuntu ssh
<dementia_> pike_: i don't need it, but kind of wanted it
<TuxSympathiser> blackend, for some reason if I unplug or plug in ac if I am using the ethernet adapter my system will lock up
<dementia_> pike_: it'd at least be nice to get the video modes back that i have on the live cd though
<aboSamoor> I have unmet dependencies, do you have any good resources to figure the problem and solve it ?
<ir1> thanks you people for the help......ill try the things and see if they work, if not ill come back
<Costa> não vejo as letas do wine .......oki devo fazer ?????
<pike_> dementia_: lets try to get 2d working first.  are you in X or at command line?
<ir1> :)
<matrixx02> SiDii have edit the ssh_config file
<TuxSympathiser> blackend, this does not happen if I were to shutdown, unplug and then boot back into ubuntu
<zsakr> Which package is partprobe from?
<zsakr> Which package is partprobe from?
<Flaw> How can I change a .png to a .icns?
<dementia_> pike_: i'm in x atm but i could go to tty1
<SiDi> ir1: you're welcome
<zsakr> Which package is partprobe from?
<Flaw> !partprobe > zsakr
<jpds> !search partprobe | zsakr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partprobe
<ubottu> Found: trash, neon-#kubuntu-kde4, wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic, kdesu, neon, intrepid-#kubuntu*, kde4, xfce-panels, gtalk, wink
<howlingmadhowie> Flaw: maybe gimp supports the format
<AndreasMadrid> Costa: Eu naum sei tambem naum. Mas acho que ha um canal do irc em que as pessoas todas falam em portugues, e entenderam as suas perguntas.  O canal deve ser #ubuntu-br
<etech> will openoffice 3.0.1 be in the backports for intrepid?
<pike_> Flaw: imagemagick or maybe just a save as in gimp
<pike_> dementia_: lets see what nv driver does. are you familiar with editing xorg.conf?
<jpds> zsakr: Actually, try: packages.ubuntu.com
<Costa> ok brigado
<SiDi> matrixx02: i need to go, hope you'll get it to work with port 443
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi how do I fix my networking -- sorry very general question but the last update killed all my networking on an nforce / geforce 8200 mobo and even the older kernels do not work anymore
<matrixx02> SiDi ok thanks
<AndreasMadrid> Costa: de nada
<AndreasMadrid> :-)
<dementia_> pike_: a little bit... i just unloaded all the nvidia packages... gimme a couple i'll reload them
<meanburrito920> ok, someone explain this to me. I just installed xchat, and it keeps giving me the error: * *** You are banned from AccessIRC (VersionBot V1)
<meanburrito920> what does that mean?
<_VIM_> Does Adobe Illustrator (CS3) work in wine? I looked on wineapp database site but, I see conflicting answers about it...a yes or no will do. Thanks :)
<danilo> ola
<danilo> laa.
<pike_> dementia_: do a sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change the Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<centaur5> Any ideas on what I can do after I customized xorg.conf to have the resolution I want and it still doesn't work?
<Chest> soundray: im assuming linux32 Shake, where Shake is the executable.  Its acutally a tcsh script.  when i run the command it says Shake, command not found
<AndreasMadrid> Costa  escreva /join #ubuntu-br
<_VIM_> I really don't want to have to resort to using win xp in Vbox :/
<meoblast001> hi.. how do i set a limit so that when a specific user is idle for so long, the system shuts down
<howlingmadhowie> centaur5: what changes did you make? what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<meoblast001> my mom is known for leaving my computer idling for hours and saying "i was just going to shut it off right now"
<danilo> i dont understand
<allen> hmmm
<soundray> Chest: you may have to call it with 'linux32 /path/to/script
<quibbler> _VIM_: try #winehq
<dementia_> pike_: im just seeing configured video device, configured monitor, etc
<centaur5> howlingmadhowie: I added the subsection display and put in the defaultdepth and modes "1024x768". I tried both the nv driver and vesa (it's a TNT2 on Intrepid).
<AndreasMadrid> ok, folks. I'm leaving
<danilo> i am chilean
<AndreasMadrid> thank you all
<AndreasMadrid> bye
<_VIM_> quibbler: ok ty I forgot bout that chan :)
<soundray> Chest: you may have to call it with 'linux32 /path/to/script'. linux32 is in a package of the same name.
<pike_> dementia_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<howlingmadhowie> meoblast001: if the powermanagement in system->preferences doesn't work, you can look into writing a cron job
<pike_> dementia_: also just curious did you have x working at all with the nvidia driver?
<pike_> dementia_: or did it revert to failsafe mode?
<dementia_> pike_: i tried using envy earlier, and it had a compatible driver...
<howlingmadhowie> centaur5: you may have to adjust the values for vertsync and horizwhatever as well
<dementia_> pike_: i never got it working with the nvidia driver
<dementia_> pike_: it went to failsafe mode
<pike_> dementia_: ok. as a rule try to avoid envy
<Chest> soundray: didn't have tcsh installed.  that did it.  thanks.
<howlingmadhowie> centaur5: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is actually quite informative when it comes to things like this
<dementia_> pike_: noted
<soundray> Chest: :)
<meoblast001> howlingmadhowie: how?
<dementia_> pike_: how do i pastebin this conf file?
<meoblast001> howlingmadhowie: power management didnt work
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pike_> dementia_: can you paste bin the file that results from the command lspci -v > ~/lspci.txt  and then your xorg.conf file?  is the nvidia card in the computer atm?
<pike_> pastebin | dementia_
<pike_> !pastebin | dementia_
<ubottu> dementia_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Peddy> How would I compile and install a .C source code file?
<howlingmadhowie> meoblast001: in what way does it not work? did you leave the computer and wait for it to turn itself off and it didn't?
<DARK666> kien es el dueño de este server irc
<meoblast001> howlingmadhowie: there's no option for it
<dementia_> pike_: the nvidia card is in atm, ok i'll pastebin bare with me
<_VIM_> !es | DARK666
<ubottu> DARK666: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<howlingmadhowie> meoblast001: (goes to have a look...) oh, i see. then cron job :)
<meoblast001> howlingmadhowie: wtf is a cron job and how do i make one?
<dementia_> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111880/
<danilo> xao fuk yours
<DARK666> thanks
<_VIM_> !ohmy | meoblast001 and danilo
<ubottu> meoblast001 and danilo: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<meoblast001> _VIM_: f is not a swear word =P
<danilo> sorry
<howlingmadhowie> meoblast001: this will give you a start: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cronjob
<meoblast001> _VIM_: what the fruit is a cron job... is that better =P
<danilo> no entiendo nada
<Veratyr9b> lol
<dementia_> pike_: i'm going to reload the nvidia libraries, as i removed them all earlier when i was going to switch back to the ati card
<howlingmadhowie> meoblast001: you'll have to do some bash scripting, but it should be trivial enough. and you'll learn a lot about gnu/linux as well :)
<danilo> your spik spanich
<_VIM_> Ok no shocker here but #winehq isnt responding... anyone get CS3 working in wine? Ive searched the winehq database but get conflicting reports...
<meoblast001> howlingmadhowie: i have an hour before i go to my dads and i have to get ready
<pike_> dementia_: should just be a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx in latest ubuntu
<Scunizi> How do I screen shot an open window.. just the window and not the whole screen?
<SJr|Work> Where does ubuntu decide what modes your video card can support?
<SJr|Work> i.e. in the dual screen
<dementia_> pike_: ok i'll try that
<pike_> Scunizi: i use gimp for that sometimes there are prob dedicated applets though
<Scunizi> SJr|Work: xrandr and nvidia-settings
<SJr|Work> Interl
<_VIM_> Scunizi: alt+print screen i think
<howlingmadhowie> meoblast001: then i can't really help. maybe there's a piece of software in the repositories that will do it though
<soundray> Scunizi: I think it's Alt-PrintScreen. Either that, or Shift-
<meoblast001> ok
<_VIM_> pike_: how do you use gime to take screenshot of a window?
<_VIM_> gimp
<Scunizi> _VIM_: ah that's what I was looking for .. thanks pike_ and soundray ( _VIM_ you too :)  )
<SJr|Work> Hmmmmmm Scunizi when I go into System -> Preference -> Screen Resolution where does it get those settings from?
<blackened> _VIM_: in gimp's toolbox window -> File -> Aquire -> Screenshot
<zleap> if i edit fstab do i need to resttasrt to get the system to read the new file
<_VIM_> blackened: ah nice :)
<dementia_> pike_: ok i did that cmd apt-get
<Scunizi> SJr|Work: those are set by xrandr.. I'll send you a link from ubottu.. but do you have the restricted drivers activated?  What kind of vid card?
<picca> anyone here know how to exclude the module 8139too from loading during boot - e.g. kernel parameter or something
<dementia_> pike_: sorry i'm very new at this... well i tried a linux distro 10 years ago, but stepped away from it till now
<Scunizi> !resolution | SJr|Work
<ubottu> SJr|Work: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SJr|Work> Hmmmm not sure Scunzi it's an Internel Mobile 945GME
<SJr|Work> Ah
<SJr|Work> I see I see
<SJr|Work> hold on lemme try something :)
<Scunizi> SJr|Work: ah. intel.. it's well supported.. what happened to me recently is when I did an install it didn't install the right drivers.. different intel drivers.. so I uninstalled those and installed the right ones (all from synaptic) and rebooted.. worked.
<sd32> whats the best image scanning software for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> sd32: for a scanner?
<blackened> SJr|Work: the good news is that the intel integrated sets are very well supported through xrandr
<sd32> Scunizi, yes
<SJr|Work> How well are nvidia drivers supported :)
<Scunizi> sd32: sane should be built in.. and there's xsane.. basically the same.. it really depends on your scanner.
<Scunizi> SJr|Work: pretty well... that's what a lot of folks run.
<blackened> SJr|Work: through xrandr? the proprietary drivers aren't at all I don't think
<sd32> Scunizi, xsane is giving me problems
<Scunizi> sd32: try sane
<nethans> hi guys
<nethans> anyhow has worked with qemu?
<sd32> Scunizi, ok thanks
<SJr|Work> Yeah it just gives these retarded resolutions for the other screen
<pike_> dementia_: are you on this computer right now?
<pike_> dementia_: your irc client?
<SJr|Work> Like 1360x768
<dementia_> pike_: yes
<sidewalk> what kind of internet tv applications are there for linux, anything like tvuplayer?
<blackened> If you're dealing with an nvidia card using the proprietary drivers, then you're better off using nvidia-settings
<Mood> Is there a way to screen capture in Ubuntu?
<dementia_> pike_: i could move to another computer
<pike_> dementia_: try an alt-ctrl-backspace  thatll restart X though
<jp_sf> blackened: "through xrandr? the proprietary drivers aren't at all" they are but not with multiple display screen
<quibbler> Mood: alt print screen
<dementia_> pike_: ok, i did that, but no change
<Mood> quibbler: where does it get saved? in the copy buffer?
<quibbler> Mood: on your desktop
<dementia_> pike_: it restarted x but still the same lack of driver
<Mood> hmm... i don't see the screen capture on my desktop :-(
<szymon_g> hi
<homecable> ok i need some help what does relatime do does any one just run noatime for / ?
<Rhorse> sidewalk, mythtv
<pike_> dementia_: can you pastebin those files?
<szymon_g> melouber: nie wklejaj nic na kanal, uzyj wklej.org badz czegos podobnego
<devex> sidewalk: zattoo_player
<blackened> jp_sf: is this a new development?
<szymon_g> ;p
<szymon_g> bye
<dementia_> pike_: from the output of apt-get?
<rikkimaru> I don't have a /usr/lib/X11/rgb.txt, how do I get one?
<soundray> homecable: noatime doesn't update atime records at all. relatime updates them, but only when there are disk writes anyway.
<jp_sf> blackened: I haven't used much xrandr but works on a single display
<SJr|Work> ugh lame
<Mood> quibbler: i think alt+printscreen is particular to Gnome
<Mood> quibbler: i'm using xfce
<SJr|Work> I get screen cannot be larger than 2048x768
<quibbler> Mood: sorry i'm using gnome
<soundray> Mood: you could use xwd on the commandline
<thomas1978c> oh, and by the way, my responses won't be quick as my connection times out every couple mins
<Mood> quibbler: :-)
<blackened> jp_sf: I was under the impression that the proprietary drivers didn't work at all with xrandr, at least as far as adding resolutions and refresh rates
<dementia_> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111882/
<redvamp128> !dkms | keres
<ubottu> keres: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<dementia_> pike_: that is what i get from that cmd
<keres> ah ok
<sd32> Scunizi, i dont see sane??
<Mood> soundray: holy cow! i just tried xwd and i see a lot of garbage chars in my terminal
<Scunizi> sd32: that might just be the back end for xsane.. what kind of issues are you having? not sure if I'll have any answers but I'm curious
<soundray> Mood: that's your screenshot. You have to redirect it to a file like so: 'xwd >screenshot.xwd'
<thomas1978c> hi redvamp, you were here the other day when I had a/v issues....how are you today?
<homecable> what do people use  for / part on a server relatime or noatime ?
<soundray> Mood: 'man xwd' is worth reading
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  I am a little tired
<Mood> soundray: cool. thank you
<jp_sf> blackened: true not all can be configured
<thomas1978c> redvamp: up late online?
<Samosurfer> HELP....after a routine update I now have no sound......my sound icon is crossed out....terminal dosnt see alsa at all
<Mood> soundray: is there a way to screen capture things on the desktop, not necessarily in a terminal?
<sd32> Scunizi, the first scan worked, but all the scans after that only scan a third of the page
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  no -- just worked today -- had to do drywall repair - people punch holes in walls--
<centaur5> howlingmadhowie: I don't see any errors in there. Shouldn't there be some every time I try to login?
<soundray> Mood: have you tried the PrintScreen key as is (no modifiers)?
<Scunizi> sd32: ok.. that one's beyond me.. I still have to go into a vm of windows to scan since my scanner isn't supported. sorry I can't help
<thomas1978c> redvamp: drywall hanging sucks.
<Mood> soundray: yes, i've tried screenprint and screenprint+alt, but they don't seem to work in my distro (xubuntu w/ xfce)
<soundray> sd32: what's your problem with xsane?
<thomas1978c> redvamp: no holes in my walls....plaster. don't hit it.
<Rhorse> Mood, have you tried imagemagick?
<soundray> Mood: the key?
<Mood> Rhorse: nope. i'
<thomas1978c> oooh magic jack on linux. I need help there too
<Mood> Rhorse, nope, i'll google for it though
<Mood> soundray, yes, the printscren key
<Mood> screen*
<Rhorse> imagemagick has the import/export command for screenshots of the desktop or any window you specify
<peleg> I have a major problem: many movies (but not all of them) does not have sound-image synchornization. It is quite a new issue, and I tend to believe that this is a codecs issue
<sd32> soundray,the scan worked fine the first time, then the following scans only scan a third of the page
<Mood> seems like there's nothing native in xfce to screencapture... i'd have to install a utility like imagemagick
<azerlmf> hi there a
<azerlmf> i got a grub problem
<thomas1978c> hoping for a lil help with my wifi router? it keeps timing out. netgear wgr614 v9
<pike_> dementia_: you want to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<md22> hello. i am deceding whether to get 2gb or 4gb for a linux PC i am building and wonder if 64 bit linux has caught up with 32 bit linux in terms of compatibility (able to run both 32 bit and 64 bit without any major problems)
<azerlmf> i install ubuntu 8.10 then mandriva
<pike_> thats the legacy driver
<azerlmf> after
<dementia_> pike_: i just reinstalled numerous nvidia packages from synaptic... oh ok, i'll try that next
<redvamp128> thomas1978c:  see pm
<soundray> sd32: it's worth reporting this as a bug
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | azerlmf
<ubottu> azerlmf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<azerlmf> now i can't boot to ubuntu
<peleg> It happens with .avi movies -- but not with all of them. Do you think there's a way to fix that somehow?
<soundray> sd32: perhaps try kooka - it has KDE dependencies, but should run in gnome, too
<chazco> Hi... i've been told ssh with X forwarding is a reasonable solution for remote controling a netbook. Can anyone recommend a good tutorial on getting a secure ssh service set up?
<sd32> soundray, not that advanced
<azerlmf> *              /kernel/boot/vmlinuz-26.27-7-generic root = UUID = c8098f70-7ebe-45df921a-673f0-ef5c256 ro qquiet splash error 15 : file not found press any key to continue *
<blackened> Mood: you could also install scrot through the repos. You might also check to see if there's an xfce panel applet available for screenshots
<sd32> soundray, ok thanks for the sugesstion
<azerlmf> when i try to boot it give me that result :
<azerlmf> *              /kernel/boot/vmlinuz-26.27-7-generic root = UUID = c8098f70-7ebe-45df921a-673f0-ef5c256 ro qquiet splash error 15 : file not found press any key to continue *
<jp_sf> thomas1978c: describe timing out, you computer ? your loosing connectivity you can connect to the internet ?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i identify why rtorrent is literally taking 100% cpu on start up it freezes the system for 1 minute or so but that shouldnt happen and hasnt happened till now?
<Mood> blackened: thank you, i'll look for one
<soundray> sd32: you don't have to be "advanced" to report a bug
<dementia_> pike_: ok that install is running now
<blackened> Mood: no sweat. sudo apt-get install scrot
<soundray> !bugs | sd32
<ubottu> sd32: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pike_> dementia_: also if you only need 2d we can probably get that fixed if i know the lspci output and the xorg.conf file
<blackened> then use the man pages
<pike_> dementia_: if this fails
<BluesKaj> hiyas , just decided to try gnome again after 3 yrs of kde ...kde4.2 drove me out
<dementia_> pike_: ok i'm going to restart x real quick... the install just completed
<dementia_> pike_: brb
<centaur5> howlingmadhowie: You were right, I had to specify refresh rates.  Thank you!  Next time I have a TNT2 I'll just stick with Hardy since Intrepid has the new xorg.
<redvamp128> azerlmf:  you should be able to choose another kernel to get it to boot
<TuxSympathiser> The ACPI is causing my computer to lock up when changing power source and connected to the internet using ethernet
<Omar87> How do I activate Mod_Python?
<DeepTrout> how do i do anything?
<dementia_> pike_: you're a genius pike... i have my resolutions and my refresh rate back
<jpds> Omar87: Try asking in #ubuntu-server.
<DeepTrout> :-)
<pike_> dementia_: cool. its usually not this bad I hope you enjoy ubuntu:)
<dementia_> pike_: :-) i know that drivers are always the downfall
<DeepTrout> seriously i just downloaded ubuntu yesterday because i am sick of microsoft and apple and wanted to try something new but i am completely clueless
<dementia_> pike_: before you were mentioning nv, how do i use that cmd? is 3d/opengl possible on my old card?
<Gustavo_G> Does Ubuntu 8.10 come with Samba ? I'm looking to view shared files on a windows box.
<jimius> DeepTrout >> it's not as tough as you think, it just requires a little more hands-on
<azerlmf> how to choose ? redvamp128
<pike_> dementia_: it should be working now. nv is the open source driver that is really only good for 2d vid and stuff. the driver you installed is nvidias proprietary driver and should have all the possible bells and whistles
<jp_sf> Gustavo_G: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<sd32> man launchpad even has a bug
<ruben23> hi i installed ssh server package where can i find its sshd-config
<pike_> dementia_: install tremulous and see if you can run it :)
<miha> ruben23:  /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<miha> oh
<DeepTrout> ive got it up and running ok and have all my drivers updated and when i found a program that looked interesting for the desktop interface i (beryl) but now that i have downlaoded it i cant install it when i go to the add/remove programs on the bar at the bottom it doesnt find it
<dementia_> pike_: ok under appearance, if i try to enable visual effects for normal, or extra. it won't let me... i'll try installing tremulous
<miha> hm
<Gustavo_G> jp_sf, thank you.
<DeepTrout> so im assuming i have to do something from the command line from what the help file says but again im clueless
<dementia_> pike_: do you have a suggestion for an extremely well supported nvidia card that would run 3d like butter on ubuntu?
<Rhorse> ruben23, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<DeepTrout> not sure
<DeepTrout> i was expecting that to be an issue honestly
<jp_sf> DeepTrout: beryl like in Beryl windows manager ? If so this project is now compiz
<DeepTrout> the laptop is definately not top of the line
<DeepTrout> this isnt so much a beryl specific question
<lopin> Hello.  I'm having problems with floppy drives.  I can't get any disks to read properly with any drive, on any computer...
<DeepTrout> in fact nevermind i have allot more reading to do
<DeepTrout> thanks anyway though :-0
<jp_sf> DeepTrout: sorry you post a lot what is your question ?
<DeepTrout> :-)
<pike_> dementia_: ive never had trouble with any of them anything after geforce4 def
<BlackBatMan> anybody knows a channel that can answer this ? : time a 32WHr 4 cell battery last?
<jp_sf> lopin: you can't access your floppy drive ?
 * BluesKaj looks around for familiar nicks.....
<TuxSympathiser> how does the acpi effect the ethernet controller when I unplug the AC from my laptop?
<dementia_> pike_: I have a pretty decent card in my xp box... a geforce 9500 gt with 512 megs of ram
<lopin> jp_sf: Kinda...
<lopin> I can't get any disks through any drives on any of my computers to format.
<thomas1978c> jpsf: my router disconnects then reconnects every couple minutes.
<jp_sf> lopin: it does mount ?
<jp_sf> lopin: what do you have in /dev/fd0
<lopin> I keep getting the Cannot Determine Disk Geometry error...
<agent007> hello everyone, I was wondering if someone might be able to help me out?
<daedra> i realised something in my OS lecture today
<lopin> jp_sf: About 40 different Floppy disk in my /dev/fd0...
<quibbler> !ask | agent007
<ubottu> agent007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lopin> I'm using gfloppy to format, and I keep getting that error.  Regardless of wether the disk is old or new, the computer is old or new, or the drive itself is old or new...
<agent007> Thank you...........
<dementia_> pike_: i'm going to restart after tremulous installs be back thereafter
<thomas1978c> sorry if my responses are slow. I only have a few seconds then I get disconnected from my netgear wgr614 v9
<StanManCan> How difficult is it to setup Ubuntu Server to be a web/file/mail server ??
<BluesKaj> lopin , can't see it in applications/computer ?
<agent007> Well I installed Ubuntu last night. I installed on top of Windows. I have the option to multi boot. I choose ubuntu and it brings me to a DOS liek prompt. What am I supposed to do next?
<lopin> It won't mount...
<lopin> It sits there, and then says can't mount file...
<_VIM_> anyone here get CS3 working in wine? on Ubuntu 8.04 specifically, the wine channel doesnt respond and ive searched the wine app database but get conflicting reports.
<BlackBatMan> anybody knows a channel that can answer this ? : time a 32WHr 4 cell battery last?
<lopin> I just need a single floppy to hold a format for twenty minutes so I can flash my bios...
<lopin> I'm not asking for much...
<lopin> I swear, I'm going to cry...
<thomas1978c> can anyone help me get my router/wifi sigmal to stop timing out?
<_VIM_> i too have floppy drive issues i feel your pain
<thomas1978c> I have a netgear wgr614 v9
<dementia_> pike_: tremulous does not load at all... brb after reboot
<_VIM_> !away > JamesMowery|away
<ubottu> JamesMowery|away, please see my private message
<vigo> lopin: can you use a flash drive?
<jp_sf> lopin: what error message do you have if you : sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Gustavo_G> BlackBatMan: try #electronics
<quibbler> _VIM_: you might try in the ubuntu forums in the wine forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<Gustavo_G> BlackBatMan: just divide by the number of watts the load draws, and that tells you how many hours it lasts. Most battery ratings are stated in mA hours, a watt is a volt x an ampere
<_VIM_> ok quibbler thanks :)
<lopin> vigo: No.  I have to either flash with Windows (The problem being that I can't get windows to install) or by floppy from inside the current bios...
<hayvan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRB1vQVqdQA
<Gustavo_G> !away > Gustavo_G
<ubottu> Gustavo_G, please see my private message
<vigo> lopin: use a CD-R , does not really matter what the media is. To flash a BIOS all that is needed is the data input method.
<_VIM_> lopin: have you tried Puppy linux live cd? It's really good at getting hard to mount drives mounted
<lopin> vigo: I don't have a utiity to flash a bios without a functioning floppy drive.  I have no way to flash via cd
<lopin> Problem is not the mounting...
<lopin> Problem is the floppy drive...
<vigo> lopin: uhmm,,working it out here.I have bee through that a few times
<frostburn> what would cause the trash icon to take up 1pixel in width, essentially making it invisible?
<lopin> vigo: I have to thank you for the help, and apologize for being terse.  Like I said, I'm very upset, and to the point of tears.  This is my first build with actual purchased hardware from scratch....
<lopin> I'm very depressed that I can't even get my own system up and running...
<thomas1978c> anyone help fix router, netgear wgr614 v9  drivers not working correctly. keep getting connection termination. 2 minute loop.
<lopin> And, mount with auto flag required a filesystem, when gave msdos, it complained that it couldn't read the superblock...
<Gustavo_G> I just made some changes through preferences > Network Configuration. How do I "apply" these changes. ifconfig shows that they haven't yet been
<vigo> lopin: here> http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/flash-bios-without-floppy/32745.html
<pike_> lopin: have you tried freedos?
<homecable> is -server does it have spport for a p4 with ht in the kernel
<homecable> 2.6.24-19-server
<homecable> ?
<lopin> pike_: Biostar does not provide a DOS application for flashing bios.  It's a Windows App, or A built in update with a floppy disk...
<thomas1978c> ok, im back in again
<thomas1978c> this is so lame
<nethans> nethans
<bonka> hi how to listen music when i talk with skype? ubuntu 8.04... how to solve this? in 7.04 i can use skype ant listens music... need help peoples!
<Droopsta915> can i get sound to work on virtual box?
<Gustavo_G> The network configuration documents I am finding about Ubunutu all discuss modifying a text file. Is there any graphical method?
<lopin> vigo: I don't have a functioning copy of Windows, to use the application.  That's the problem  I have to update the bios in order for the windows installers to stop freezing...
<pike_> lopin: this uses it seems a combination of freedos and mounting the floppy image. may work dunno.  http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<MrWindex> hey all, how come I installed ubuntu-studio but I can't find a shortcut for it on the applications menu?
<pike_> MrWindex: try pkill gnome-panel
<lopin> pike_: Not an option.  I can only use the floppy for the update IN THE BIOS.  The only other way to update the bios is with a WINDOWS application.  FORGET DOS.  It's not an option.
<MrWindex> pike: thank you for your help, but no luck :(
<huh> help
<MrWindex> pike: should I check that it's installed properly?
<comradekingu> My tracks are listed multiple times in the new rhythmbox
<_cb> If I want to clone /sda to /sdb can I do it booting from /sda and running ddrescue from /sda ?
<harlemdavvey> hey guys how can i format a creative mp3 player by command line using the terminal??
<bonka> hi how to listen music when i talk with skype? ubuntu 8.04... how to solve this? in 7.04 i can use skype ant listens music... need help
<pike_> MrWindex: so ubuntu studio is a metapackage i think. that means it pulls in all sorts of other packages but isnt an app itself
<tweak> anyone know how to find out if i have tdr1 or tdr2 ram?
<MrWindex> oh, okay
<MrWindex> so I have to install something else then?
<agent007> Well I installed Ubuntu last night. I installed on top of Windows. I have the option to multi boot. I choose ubuntu and it brings me to a DOS liek prompt. What am I supposed to do next?
<pike_> MrWindex: what package name did you install?  on 8.04 (my system) itd be like ubuntustudio-desktop
<MrWindex> I did ubuntustudio-desktop
<Gustavo_G> The changes I'm making to my network connection are not being reflected if I do an ifconfig eth0
<Gustavo_G> agent007: try hitting Ctrl-Alt-F7
<homecable> does the kernel in unbunto support p4 ht cpu ?
<vigo> lopin: ahhh,,,I am about to dump windows altogether now,,so I am still learning how to unbrand the hardware stuff,,,that freeDOS suggestion I saw was a good alternative, or seems to be
<homecable> or do i need to make a custem kernel
<pike_> MrWindex: eh id think that would be it.  maybe try logging out/back in see if themes and stuff change
<harlemdavvey> guys can anyone help me?
<pike_> homecable: the generic kernel should
<harlemdavvey> i would like to format a mp3 player by command in the terminal.. how can i do?
<howlingmadhowie> homecable: it should support it. i can't see a reason for the ubuntu kernel team to disable support for ht
<tweak66> anyone know how to tell what kind of memory i have?
<MrWindex> pike: okay I'll try that. I have to go to dinner, so I may not come back after I try it, but I'll be in this channel later for sure. thank you for your help
<bonka> solved... thanks ;D
<bonka> bye=D
<homecable> pike_ is there a benchmark test i can on on my box and see how fast things are ?
<harlemdavvey> .. oh ok guys.. solved:) thx anyway:)
<harlemdavvey> bye
<pike_> harlemdavvey: you are sure you want to do this?  easiest method maybe sudo fdisk -l to see the partitions and then sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 or whatever partition. make sure of the partition and that its ok to just reformat it (doesnt have any config files etc the mp3 player needs)
<Gustavo_G> The changes I'm making to my network connection are not being reflected if I do an ifconfig eth0.
<sisco> im trying to install xf86-video-intel on ubuntu 8.10 and im getting 'no package xorg-server found'
<pike_> lol'
<md22> hallelujah my ubuntu linux supports my tv card that windows vista  though was crap (didn't have drivers)
<dementia_> pike_: so yeah, i have 0 3d support right now, and searching nvidia's site has suggested as you had stated that geforce 4 or better is the best bet for linux
<dementia_> pike_: my old geforce 2 ti is not up for 3d apparently
<pike_> dementia_: the reason for that is that the package are broken into nvidia-legacy and nvidia and nvidia-new  your card is legacy and so fairly old but ive dropped those cards in systems for forever the usually work well
<howlingmadhowie> sisco: can you try sudo apt-get update
<Rhorse> md22, may Ubuntu bless you, keep you. Now go, and spread the word.
<huh> ctrl+t is'nt working
<md22> haha :D
<sisco> has yeah its up to date
<huh> no :(
<howlingmadhowie> md22: and join the church of emacs while you're at it :-D
<pike_> homecable: how fast disk write is or opengl or what?
 * _VIM_ glares at howlingmadhowie 
<sisco> howlingmadhowie yes it is up to date
<tweak66> anyone know about RAM? i need to find out what kind of ram i need to buy
<lopin> vigo: the FreeDOS suggestion would only work if Biostar provided a DOS application for flashing the bios.  Seeing as they don't have one, then I'm stuck.
<sisco> i believe it may be looking in the wrong place posibly
<sisco> tweak66: #hardware
<dementia_> pike_: i think i'm going to switch back to the ATI card until such time that I can get a newer nvidia card in this computer
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Does anyone know a way to create a stand-alone form that a person can fill out, save, and print?  I'm trying to use OpenOffice, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for. :(
<md22> tweak66:what processor do you have
<tweak66> 3.02 intel single core
<dementia_> pike_: unless you think that is a terrible idea
<pike_> sisco: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel  what youre looking for?
<md22> tweak66:P4 ?
<tweak66> celeron D?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Does anyone know a way to create a stand-alone form that a person can fill out, save, and print?  I'm trying to use OpenOffice, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for. :(
<pike_> dementia_: well ati support is usually flakier than nvidia. this is changing so i guess its up to you to decide which driver you prefer
<lopin> Okay, Something is getting fucking thrown across the room... :C
<pike_> dementia_: you can always use both at once and have 2 desktops :)
<_VIM_> !ohmy | lopin
<ubottu> lopin: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<howlingmadhowie> _VIM_: http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/images/product_images/popup_images/3988_0.jpg
<dementia_> pike_: only 1 agp slot available on this computer
<pike_> ah so much for that then
<_VIM_> lol howlingmadhowie ive seen that before ;)
<sisco> pike_ no thats already installed, i want the xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 drivers to take full advantage
<md22> tweak66:its hard to say since you have a celeron D. it could either be ddr or ddr2. let some one checkout your motherboard
<dementia_> pike_: but yeah, amd's purchase of ati seems promising
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Does anyone know a way to create a stand-alone form that a person can fill out, save, and print?  I'm trying to use OpenOffice, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for. :(
<dementia_> pike_: they put out a driver yesterday, and my messing with it is what got me into the safe mode graphics issue in the 1st place
<sisco> i am trying to fix the problem xorg-server not found
<pike_> dementia_: just do a cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-nvidia then you can always copy that back to xorg.conf to restore. im all about backup files
<_cb> If I want to clone /sda to /sdb can I do it booting from /sda and running ddrescue from /sda ?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Does anyone know a way to create a stand-alone form that a person can fill out, save, and print?  I'm trying to use OpenOffice, but I'm not finding what I'm looking for. :(
<foolz> I have a question - I just realized that my update manager has not been updating in a while, and I get the error "could not download all repository indexes" no matter which mirror I try to choose from - I am running Feisty 7.04.  Is this version no longer supported for automatic program updates?
<sd32> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_VIM_> _cb: ive always heard you're not supposed to dd copy a drive that is mounted...have you tried Clonezilla?
<Gohalien> oh dear God, how do I restore GRUB ? Installed to test windows 7 and it did a mess...
<_VIM_> !mbr | Gohalien
<ubottu> Gohalien: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Andry_2> no wonder
<Gohalien> ty
<_VIM_> np
<howlingmadhowie> foolz: i think feisty was only supported until october 2008
<bdelin88> i am using ubuntu server, but i think this question pertains here as well...
<foolz> howling, ah, thanks... that probably explains it.  I had not been getting automatic updates in a while, I just didn't really think about it until now, haha
<mrwes> Gohalien: that'll teach you for messin' wit windows
<foolz> I guess I will have to update and hope it doesn't rename my partitions and screw things up like last time
<mrwes> :)
<sisco> i am compiling a driver and it says xorg-server not found
<_cb> _VIM_ did not know about Clonezilla. Will google it.  If I want to run ddrescue from a flash drive do I simply copy the ddescue file? Is it like an .exe in windows (newbie to linux)
<bdelin88> i am using ubuntu server, but i think this question pertains here as well... i just used cfdisk from command line to format another hardrive in the computer to NTFS for multi-os storage.  Now... when i run "mount" of look at the fstab it is not showing?  USB external also do not show, anyone know what is up?  I also have ntfs-3g installed
<dementia_> pike_: well, thanks for all of your help
<Gohalien> thanks a lot
<_VIM_> im not familar with that really _cb , ive only used Clonezilla :)
<bdelin88> as well as pmount
<howlingmadhowie> foolz: i always do a clean install. if you have space and time for backups, that's the way to go
<Darwin-LTS> hello guys, I have a soundblaster audigy 7.1 after a couple of things I googled I managed it to work but just noticed that not sound at flash videos such as youtube and else, what can I do to fix it??
<dementia_> have a good evening folks
<foolz> howling, that's true... I could always just do a clean install if the update fails though, right?
<bdelin88> i am using ubuntu server, but i think this question pertains here as well... i just used cfdisk from command line to format another hardrive in the computer to NTFS for multi-os storage.  Now... when i run "mount" of look at the fstab it is not showing?  USB external also do not show, anyone know what is up?  I also have ntfs-3g and pmount installed
<Gerinych> is there anything like ksysguard for gnome?
<_VIM_> _cb: I gotta go though, just keep repeating your question like every 10 mins, and someone will help , good luck :)
<_cb> _VIM_ thanks
<howlingmadhowie> foolz: yepp :)
<foolz> my computer dual boots ubuntu and windows, and to be honest I have been letting my Linux knowledge stagnate lately (kind of a linux newb to begin with) so I wanna go the path of least resistance, hehe
<exodus_ms> did you try sudo maount -a
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: you talking to me?
<Gustavo_G> The changes I'm making to my network connection are not being reflected if I do an ifconfig eth0. What is the proper way to change my network settings?
<Crayboff> umm I accidentally removed something from sessions, so can someone with intrepid ibex tell me what they have in their sessions which starts with "A" default things are all i need
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: yeah mount -a
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: i just did that and it doesn't respond, it just enters the command
<evilGUI> I have been trying to get cron to run a perl script every 30 minutes for the past few days I entered this into crontab -e */33 * * * * /home/lendon/e.pl -u -p -d
<shyam_k> foolz: but with windows it may not be the direct heat resistance but the non-free inductance that causes reactance making the way harder:P
<howlingmadhowie> foolz: i can't remember how good the distro updater was for 7.04->7.10. that could get quite hairy if you've configured things like additional repositories
<svalenci> crayboff - AT SPI Registry Wrapper
<bdelin88> (just thought i'd throw out that windows 7 is tremendous compared to vista)
<bdelin88> i just beta tested it
<foolz> howling, hmm, that is unfortunate... I guess perhaps I will be forced to brush up on my Linux knowledge hehe
<dimitris> Can someone suggest a usb tv card for my laptop that will work with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Darwin-LTS> hello guys, I have a soundblaster audigy 7.1 after a couple of things I googled I managed it to work but just noticed that not sound at flash videos such as youtube and else, what can I do to fix it??
<Crayboff> svalenci, is that a default one?
<paul68> where can I find the trash folder in 8.10?
<shyam_k> Is carsten agger out here? would like to talk to him!
<bdelin88> i am using ubuntu server, but i think this question pertains here as well... i just used cfdisk from command line to format another hardrive in the computer to NTFS for multi-os storage.  Now... when i run "mount" of look at the fstab it is not showing?  USB external also do not show, anyone know what is up?  I also have ntfs-3g and pmount installed
<svalenci> crayboff - is the only session I have starting an A.
<Crayboff> svalenci, would you mind sending me the command?
<phenom> Would any one have any idea why the bluetooth applet is eating all of my diskspace,, and how to recover it maybe?
<foolz> shyam_k, yeah, I was forced to go on my windows partition recently for the first time in a while to mess with my Ipod.... oof, what a headache... slower than molasses
<digitalslave> anyone been having sound problems all the sudden?
<svalenci> the command is /usr/lib/gnome-session/helpers/at-spi-registryd-wrapper
<phenom> I plug in a bluetooth dongle and it is literally eating all my diskspace..
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: ? mount -a then check fstab, your ntfs partitions should show up then
<Crayboff> thx, svalenci.
<pike_> bdelin88: often when you repartition a reboot is the easiest solution (if using a desktop)
<bdelin88> pike_: i did reboot and it's on a desktop
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: it does not show
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: only Ext3 and swap + cdroms
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS | awk '{print $1}'
<Crayboff> now i'd just like someone to confirm that that is the one I deleted, just to be sure. Is AT SPI Registry Wrapper the only thing in sessions starting with an "a"?
<Darwin-LTS> .local/share/Trash/files paul68
<paul68> Darwin-LTS: thanks
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: it replies with "/dev/sda6" which is the drive I am trying to mount
<evilGUI> anyone know how you would run perl scripts in crontab? just link to the perl script like this? */123 * * * * /home/lendon/e.pl -u username -p password -d domain
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: ok, that is ntfs then, chang ethe entry in fstab for that partition from ntfs to ntfs-3g
<fruit-dude> hello guys, I have a soundblaster audigy 7.1 after a couple of things I googled I managed it to work but just noticed that not sound at flash videos such as youtube and else, what can I do to fix it?? can somebody help me
<paul68> fruit-dude: if you let a shell script remove files where do they go any Ideas?
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: that is the problem, there is no entry in fstab
<fruit-dude> what shell scrip paul68 ??
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: do i need to manually add one?
<miha> fruit-dude: not sure if it applies to you, but i need to disable built in AC97 motherboard audio, for SB live to work:)
<cadman21> can anyone tell me how I can play 3gp videos with sound?
<fruit-dude> already did miha
<miha> fruit-dude: in bios...
<rdw200169> miha, you should be able to do that in the BIOS
<miha> oh
<miha> yes
<Crayboff> ah well I'll assume that it is, thanks again svalenci
<fruit-dude> the problem is ffox flash videos
<miha> sorry
<miha> :)
<pike_> fruit-dude: how about if you play the files with like mplayer when they appear in /tmp (all flash files are cached in /tmp when viewed in browser)
<FloodBot1> miha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fruit-dude> else works
<rdw200169> miha, that, or you can adjust the pulseaudio configuration to work with the other soundcard
<miha> rdw200169: whatever works first
<miha> hehe
<paul68> fruit-dude: I made a shell script that updates my rar files with pictures found in the Picture folder and delete the files afterwards however I dont know where he stocks the files then?
<fruit-dude> pike not acceptable, I wan't my wife to be able to do it
<fruit-dude> miha thanks
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: <your partition> /media/<mount point> ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<sd32> sure wish my usb external sound blaster sound card would work with ubuntu
<fruit-dude> paul68 if you rm -f they are gone for ever, sorry
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: ok i will try that
<paul68> fruit-dude: just using rm
<fruit-dude> yes they are gone paul68
<paul68> fruit-dude: ok thanks
<fruit-dude> just in case
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: after you add the entry try    sudo mkdir -p /media/<mount point>
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: i just ran the UUID command "blkid" just out of curiosity and it reports the TYPE="vfat" for sda6
<fruit-dude> you can sudo updatedb; locate File_name
<cadman21> does anyone know anything about 3gp video format?
<Rhorse> cadman21, it's the camera vid format i think
<unkmar> What is the simpliest method of sharing an internet connection using Ubuntu?
<pike_> unkmar: firestarter probably
<rdw200169> unkmar, use firestarter... it does it
<leeping2007> Hey there.  I'm trying to serve a Ubuntu Hardy Server Install CD over my local network.  My client machine boots but complains that it can't find the CD-ROM.  However, it doesn't actually need the CD-ROM, I think I can simply trick it into thinking there's a CD-ROM by creating a link in the /dev directory ... but what link should I make? Thanks!
<cadman21> Rhorse: I have a couple of videos in that format but when I play them they only have video and no sound? is there a way to fix that?
<bekks> hi
<Rhorse> Yes.
<bekks> using hardy LTS, is there a chance to get that intrepid "Create USB install medium" functionality?
<fruit-dude> pike_ do you say that no way to configure 7.1 sblaster sound card to work properly web and so?? there has to be a way, I already installed pulse audio but that before I skipped the built-in soundcard
<miha> cadman21: well do they originally have sound? that's used by phones to record video
<miha> cadman21: on windows, quicktime works to open them
<koshari> leeping2007 you will ikely need to create an iso and serve that.
<Rhorse> cadman21, VLC will play them just fine.
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: $ sudo mount -p sda6
<bdelin88> mount: argument to -p or --pass-fd must be a number
<unkmar> I have internet via wirless and would like to share the connection via the network card to a hub.
<unkmar> In winders XP, I would simply select the 2 interfaces, right click and select bridge.
<koshari> cadman21 get the correct codecs
<cadman21> miha: yeah I can watch them on windows.
<leeping2007> koshari, thanks.  I think I can try that :)
<Rhorse> koshari, doesn't need them. vlc handles .3gp fine
<unkmar> dang lag..
<koshari> Rhorse all the same thats a work around rather than a fix
<leeping2007> koshari, but why do I have to serve an iso?  I've extracted the ISO already .. it boots and everything, just complains that it doesn't have a CD-ROM drive
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: ok that directory is made
<miha> unkmar: http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/ something like this... http://lindesk.com/2007/04/internet-connection-sharing-using-iptables/
<Rhorse> Yea, it's a peculiarity of the audio track with that format
<miha> sorry for pasting twice:(
<fruit-dude> mhh
 * unkmar has started install of firestarter.
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: then  sudo umount <your partition>
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: then    sudo mount -a
<koshari> leeping2007 what are you wanting to do? just see files from the remote?
<stermi> hi all, someone used CUnit? I need to know which is the packages and where it will be installed
<Rhorse> koshari, it uses a very low bit rate audio sample rate for economy on cell phones
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: do i umount sda6, /media/sda6, or /dev/sda6, because it says all three are not mounted
<Ms_Hutch> i have two sound cards (on built in on motherboard) and I am trying to use the motherboards sound card for skype and all other sound with the other card... the other card is working fine and the speakers to the builtin card work but not the microphone.  can anyone help?
<koshari> Rhorse iam aware of 3gp , my nokia records it natively
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: you can try that one, but when you run mount -a it will try to mount everything
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: looks like there's a problem with the formatting
<bdelin88> NTFS signature is missing.
<cadman21> Rhorse: is there a VLC plugin for movie player?
<bdelin88> Failed to mount '/dev/sda6': Invalid argument
<bdelin88> The device '/dev/sda6' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<bdelin88> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<bdelin88> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot1> bdelin88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keithclark> Hi there, I get no sound at all out of my system....how to begin troubleshooting?
<Rhorse> koshari, right :)
<pike_> fruit-dude: im sure you can get it to work. sure youre using the adobe plugin an not the open source flash?
<koshari> keithclark to begin with have you checked the mixer
<fruit-dude> keithclark, do you have more than 1 sound card?
<miha> keithclark: by dmesg | less
<keithclark> yes
<keithclark> One sound card
<miha> keithclark: then  alsamixer ?
<dli> keithclark, 1) run alsaconf as root 2) add yourself to the 'audio' group (log out and log in again) 3) use alsamixer and unmute channels and raise levels (also try muting some channels) 4) arts or esound stopped? 5) OSS modules unloaded? 6) speakers on? 7) modprobe snd-pcm-oss  8) does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" work for root? Test your sound with aplay and a wav so codec issues don't confuse the situation. <list alsa users>
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111902/
<Rhorse> cadman21, no
<miha> hehe
<leeping2007> koshari, I would like my client machine to install the Hardy server over the network, as if I had inserted a CD
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, what sound system does Skype use? /dev/dsp right?
<keithclark> dli, holy cow!
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: i posted the problem there but it looks like there is an ntfs problem, is there a better thing to use than cfdisk from the command line?
<Rhorse> cadman21, why you just install vlc?
<CyberGabber> keithclark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<koshari> leeping2007 it would need to be booted from the medium to do that
<leeping2007> koshari, I've done it before ... it was a year ago though :P
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: did you format that whole drive as ntfs or just a section of it
<cadman21> Rhorse: sudo apt-get insatll VLC?
<leeping2007> The client machine doesn't have a CD-ROM drive
<Rhorse> cadman sudo apt-get install vlc
<keithclark> CyberGabber, I went through that and I'm here
<Ms_Hutch> rdw200169, i am not sure... under the setting I can choose the card and it gives hw:Intel,1 information for each card
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: it is a partition of the entire hard drive, and yes i formatted the whole partition ntfs
<comacity> hello my friends
<cadman21> Rhorse: thanks a ton
<xbmc> No package 'xorg-server' found
<koshari> leeping2007 use a usb install medium
<Rhorse> cadman21, no problem
<xbmc> what is causing that??
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, ah, that's alsa; do you know what sound system the rest of your computer is using; pulseaudio i think is the default now
<laughyn1nj4> what are boot images, and why does GRUB need them?
<keithclark> Ok, thanks....sound seems to be a problem.
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: use fdisk and grep again to list all ntfs partitions
<Ms_Hutch> rdw200169, i am running kde so i believe it is alsa as well
<leeping2007> koshari, I could, but it's just so much less cool :)
<bdelin88> 1 sec
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: 1 sec
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, well, you can just change the device in that Skype config, perhaps to hw:<other card>
<koshari> leeping2007 i beleive what you were proposing is possable via a network connection, i saw a few people doing so at a LUG nite once
<stermi> someone used CUnit?
<leeping2007> koshari, I think I got it to work at some point -- I had to make the installer OS believe that the CD-ROM was mounted
<Ms_Hutch> rdw200169, that is what i am trying... but it seems that no matter what I choose it does not work
<leeping2007> but I actually don't remember how to do that
<koshari> leeping2007 http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<keithclark> So there is no easy problem to sound problems?  I see tons showing up here.
<leeping2007> koshari, I'll look at that. Thanks :)
<koshari> leeping2007 it would appear you need the alt disc
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, if your system is using pulseaudio, you may be running into the issues outlined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<leeping2007> koshari, yeah .. I think I'll either get that or do a regular network install (use a minimal image and download stuff from an Ubuntu mirror)
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, because Skype doesn't work *at all* right?
<Wicked> !iphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iphone
<Wicked> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dougl> I just configured my 8.10 box for static ip and now it cannot do dns lookup - any suggestions?
<vlt> Hello. I want to install install several Linux and non-Linux OS on an x86-64 machine. What can you reccommend? Should I go for XEN or KVM?
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: here is what happens with each instance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111907/
<xbmc> dougl: configure the name servers
<keithclark> Ok, back to xp.......sound works there.  Thanks though for the tips, I appreciated those.
<initial_B> !ccvp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccvp
<pike_> dougl: cat /etc/resolv.conf any nameservers listed?
<fruit-dude> installing swfdec-mozilla pike_
<dougl> pike_, xbmc  I put 2 lines in there 64.59.176.13 and 64.59.176.15 - one on each line... is that correct?
<mrwes> is there a minimal install of Ubuntu?
<fruit-dude> installing swfdec-mozilla pike_ ← that worked
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: any thoughts?
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: that's okay, but if there is not any data on the drive you want to keep, I would suggest using gparted to delete the partition and then reformat to whatever you like
<Gerinych> how do i repair a ntfs partition?
<koshari> mrwes yes
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, it's important to know if you're running pulseaudio; that and what version of ubuntu you're using, i.e. 8.04 or 8.10
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: can i do that from the command line?
<xbmc> dougl: no, its "nameserver 1.1.1.1"
<xbmc> not just the ip
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: sudo apt-get install gparted
<dougl> I dunno if the syntax is right... man /etc/resolv.conf
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, you can find out if pulseaudio is running by using the command: ps -AF | grep pulseaudio
<mrwes> koshari: hrmm...that's a big help
<Ms_Hutch> rdw200169, skype works except for voicecalls and only the mic does not work on that
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: there is a gui for gparted
<pike_> dougl: yeah nameserver <ip> you can have multiple ones
<keithclark> Ok, I also have a website where I recommend distos, should I just not recomed Ubuntu due to sound problems?  It seems to be the main problem.
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: i have to use the command line
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, ah, you led me to believe that it wasn't doing *anything*
<mrwes> :)
<dougl> xbmc, pike_ ok - thanks guys :)
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: i am trying to figure this out for intrepid server
<pike_> dougl: bear in mind this isnt a static file its overwritten quite often
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, run that command to see if pulseaudio is being used; it may be
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: it is gui only isn't it?
<dougl> pike_, ok thanks for the tip
<stermi_> hi all, someone used CUnit? I need to know which is the packages and where it will be installed
<Ms_Hutch> rdw200169, i get 1000   7780 7571 0 796 0 15:47 pts/1   00:00:00 grep pulseaudio
<keithclark> Ok, I guess my message did not get out.  Later
<xbmc> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server xproto fontsproto ) were not met:
<xbmc> No package 'xorg-server' found
<rdw200169> Ms_Hutch, ok, then, no pulseaudio
<gvalfer> fala-se portugues aqui?
<fruit-dude> nope gvalfer  english only
<fruit-dude> sorry
<gvalfer> lol
<gvalfer> ok :p
<xbmc> i believe xorg-server is installed I just need to specify where it is
<xbmc> how do I do that?
<lifenova> !br | gvalfer
<ubottu> gvalfer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<racecar-56> help i have some weird message
<koshari> mrwes you can download the minimal net install iso or strip unneeded packages from ubuntu-desktop or server
<racecar-56> * You have an incomplete /etc/xsp2/debian.webapp
<racecar-56> * To fix it, you need to install at least one package for xsp2 (like
<racecar-56> asp.net-examples)
<sasquatch_> hi, I'm running 8.04 and looking to free up some HDD space, is it ok to remove old linux header/image packages?
<racecar-56> yes
<racecar-56> just don't remove your current ones
<sasquatch_> i thought so, just wanted to be certain, thank you
<racecar-56> how can i fix my weird error
<stermi_> hi all, someone used CUnit? I need to know which is the packages and where it will be installed
<racecar-56> i get this on the startup on CTRL+ALT+F8
<racecar-56> * You have an incomplete /etc/xsp2/debian.webapp
<racecar-56> * To fix it, you need to install at least one package for xsp2 (like
<racecar-56> asp.net-examples)
<FloodBot1> racecar-56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fruit-dude> sasquatch_ sudo apt-get autoclean
<cadman21> Rhorse: would it matter if the people were speaking French in the video? because I still am not getting any sound...
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: any ideas man?
<mrwes> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<mrwes> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sasquatch_> I've done that, it still shows up in synaptic
<racecar-56> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<miha> cadman21: lol
<racecar-56> what is the ! thing, lol
<ruben23> hi how to set hostname on ubuntu..
<Rhorse> cadman21, hmm, I didn't have a problem on this Feisty machine with vlc.
<racecar-56> !lolwutpear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolwutpear
<racecar-56> heehee
<KDesk> Some body know a PPA repo for Gimp stable?
<sockets> is it just me or do media players not work if you got a video on pause?
<racecar-56> errr
<racecar-56> hey KDesk
<raevol> hey guys, i don't have an option under System > Preferences for enabling remote desktop, did this get moved?
<racecar-56> get a deb
<FloodBot1> racecar-56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar-56> getdeb.net
<Rhorse> cadman21, does your sound work ok otherwise?
<ruben23> and also how about domain name...
<racecar-56> i have a ppa but i dont use it
<racecar-56> how do i put deb packages on it?
<Rhorse> does vlc play other formats with sound?
<lifenova> raevol: It might be removed from the GNOME main menu, check that with System -> Prefs -> Main Menu
<TuxSympathiser> Ubuntu randomly freezes, can anybody help me with this issue?
<KDesk> racecar-56: ah, good idea, thanks :)
<miha> ruben23:  /etc/hostname
<racecar-56> yw
<sockets> TuxSympathiser: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<bdelin88> HOW THE F*K DO YOU SIMPLY MAKE AN NTFS PARTITION IN LINUX WITH THE COMMAND LINE, GOOD GOD
<racecar-56> how do i put debs on a [[a?
<fruit-dude> ruben23 edit /etc/hosts
<cadman21> Rhorse: yep on everything else but these to videos.. my brother is taking a French class and they are for that..
<racecar-56> ppa*
<TuxSympathiser> sockets, 8.10
<bdelin88> why do i always waste my life trying to solve linux-related issues
<lifenova> bdelin88: mkfs is the command for making a file system, but use it with care... read the man pages first too
<BluesKaj> what's the RSS feed client in ubuntu ?
<racecar-56> liferea if u install it?
<racecar-56> (its on getdeb)
<sd32> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TuxSympathiser> sockets, it only freezes when the ethernet is connected and I change the power source
<sockets> bdelin88, gparted?
<bdelin88> sockets: command line
<sockets> TuxSympathiser: use 8.04, 8.10 is unstable, people seem to be having freezing issues
<stermi_> exit
<cadman21> Rhorse: kinda a different subject but do you know anything about watching tv shows on ABC's website? he said he can't do that either...
<stermi_> quit
<racecar-56> i like 8.10
<TuxSympathiser> sockets, I disabled acpi in menu.lst and that fixed it
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: youhad it right man, using fdisk (sudo fdisk /dev/sdb or whatever)
<bdelin88> sockets: to my knowledge, gparted is gui
<racecar-56> 8.04 is too old
<racecar-56> does it have gcc 4.3 packages?
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: why does it not mount?
<Rhorse> cadman21, try here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<TuxSympathiser> sockets, the same happend in 8.04
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: it says it is not a valid ntfs
<racecar-56> ntfs?
<racecar-56> why ntfs?
<Rhorse> cadman21, on the browser or?
<racecar-56> isnt it a ext2/3 volume u have?
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: that wont mount the disk, it will allow you to delete, partition etc
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: which there are 3 different ntfs options in cfdisk, why in the world there needs to be 80 different partition selections is beyond me
<racecar-56> yeah rly
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: right, but i need make sure it is a proper ntfs
<raevol> lifenova: thanks
<lifenova> raevol: no problem :)
<pike_> raevol: 4.2.4 gcc in 8.04
<racecar-56> ack
<racecar-56> old
<patmanpato> just a general question, how long could you expect you're average ($100?) uninteruptible power supply to last before dying off?
<racecar-56> d'oh! kino 1.3.3 is out
<patmanpato> your*
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: I have no way of knowing which ntfs partition is what
<pike_> racecar-56: gcc just gets worse as it ages anyway :)
<sockets> TuxSympathiser: not really sure, sorry.
<racecar-56> orly?
<cadman21> Rhorse: yeah in firefox. youtube works but not ABC for some reason.
<sweetgum> is there a man page for the kernel source? if so, how can i install it?
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: i have a few ntfs options: HPFS/NTFS, NTFS volume set, and NTFS volume set
<exodus_ms> bdelin88: how 'physical' hdd's are installed
<racecar-56> i thought 8.10 was stable and 8.04 was proven stable
<Rhorse> yea, i'm not familiar with that one. Do you have the latest flash?
<racecar-56> i use swfdec
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: what?
<Rhorse> cadman21, yea, i'm not familiar with that one. Do you have the latest flash?
<pike_> sweetgum: your better off with a full blown guide from the wiki or the forums. linux kernel compile isnt awful but its nowhere near as slick as say freebsd etc
<koshari> racecar-56 there both stable one is jsut LTS
<racecar-56> ok
<Zenitur> I found the bug of ext4. I compiled 2.6.28.2 and make /home as ext4. It works, but executable files can't be started from ext4 partition. Permissions Denided. For root - too. I return ext3 and all works fine. Does it a kernel bug, or not?
<TuxSympathiser> sockets, ok thanks anyway
<sweetgum> pike_: maybe you could help me out, do you know what kalloc does?
<sexcopter> for those interested, a lesson on how to run a bug jam should be starting in a mo in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu 2009-01-31
<bdelin88> exodus_ms: what do u mean by your question?
<fruit-dude> Zenitur what are the permissions for that folder?
<racecar-56> i dont like 9.04a3
<gAri-> anybody got problems with sockets in php5?
<bdelin88> so no one knows
<racecar-56> its too glitchy for me
<racecar-56> its ok exept for the trouble with nvidia driver
<bdelin88> bc in...yes... in windows, i could have done this in 30 seconds tops
<bdelin88> why is this so difficult
<pike_> sweetgum: sorry i wont be of much help
<Zenitur> fruit, for home - 755, root, root. For all other dirs and cmake - 755, kdefour, users, -x
<sd32> works your brain
<phoenixz> Could anybody post an example here of a nautilus useragent string? Google messes up on this one
<fruit-dude> Zenitur yes it looks like it's  a bug
<cadman21> Rhosre: yeah I have the latest.. ok well thanks for the help.
<vigo> I helped a friend install 8,04 on his laptop, he wants to use it as a sound mixer, is a musician, what program do you suggest?
<joshmonarck> I'm a translator and need to convert an .ftm file to .tmx.  Any ideas?
<micah> hello
<joshmonarck> Convert .ftm to .tmx?
<phoenixz> micah: hello too
<CyberGabber> vigo: RoseGarden ?
<Lucifer_Cat> Question: How well would xubuntu run on a 550Mhz P3 machine with 256 megs of ram?
<vigo> Thank you
<Zenitur> fruit-dude, Ubuntu 8.10, myself compiled kernel. Thank you
<micah> wasap i just started ubuntu!!
<pike_> Lucifer_Cat: adequate
<rdw200169> vigo, look into ubuntu studio
<micah> xubuntu
<CyberGabber> vigo: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<Lucifer_Cat> pike_, thanks!
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello, not entirely an OS question but somethin new nagging me.  Firefox seems to open all windows in a 1/2 full-screen mode.  The menu bar & address bar remains, but it takes over my Gnome panels, etc
<fruit-dude> welcome
<pike_> Lucifer_Cat: ive setup alot of p3 xubuntu machines for media boxes
<phoenixz> micah: congratulations..
<[TK]D-Fender> Can't quite seem to find what I did to case this...
<rdw200169> vigo, just about 99% of the help he will need can be found through those guys work: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<etronik> hey all
<sd32> 4 gigs of disk space
<[TK]D-Fender> cause*
<fruit-dude> Lucifer_Cat it will run, not much you can expect from that but it will work
<bobbob1016> I'm not getting sound "aplay -l" lists my hardware, but no sound, any ideas?
<fruit-dude> Lucifer_Cat clearly that's a low performance device
<etronik> Does 8.04 server come with a default remote desktop server ? is there a guide for choosing setting up a remote desktop server under ubuntu ?
<Lucifer_Cat> fruit-dude, i mostly want to do kernel stuff and web programming stuff on it
<micah> so im have problems with installing programs for linux and i dont no much
<Lucifer_Cat> well, not web programming specifically...
<cadman21> has anyone worked with watching tv shows on ABC?
<fruit-dude> waht tupe of programing?
<Lucifer_Cat> i'd basically like the graphics mode to be adequate enough so that i can do irc and youtube on the side
<micah> i need to put a driver for my wacom intous 3 and i found one and i dont no how to put it on
<vigo> Thats the ticket rdw200169, and thank you also CyberGabber,,will install that to play with tonight.
<Lucifer_Cat> fruit-dude, python, C/C++ and like
<fruit-dude> Lucifer_Cat, you can try running a live cd that will give you a glimpse if it
<Lucifer_Cat> i figured. but the stupid pc has a broken drive :P so im trying it on my laptop and liking it.
<fruit-dude> you'll have a better performance after the installation, better than live cd
<Lucifer_Cat> i couldnt wait till i got the drive and found out for myself, so i just asked
<fruit-dude> oh Lucifer_Cat
<micah> anyone dual booting?? i am just for photoshop cs3
<fruit-dude> me micah
<lifenova> I do, micah
<fruit-dude> what the problem micah
<micah> xp seems so stupid to me know
<micah> o
<Lucifer_Cat> thanks, fruit-dude
<fruit-dude> no problem Lucifer_Cat
<Guest5941> marine1
<rdw200169> vigo you don't have to install ubuntu-studio separately, you just need their metapackage (i think) it's like ubuntu-studio*
<micah> i dont no how to install my driver for my wacom tablet and i found one for linux
<[TK]D-Fender> Any thoughts for my Firefox sem-FS problem?
<twiadpaws> lo guys
<fruit-dude> micah what type of file did you download
<fruit-dude> ?
<twiadpaws> i got ubuntu on eee pc here, everything works fine but wlan
<lifenova> [TK]D-Fender: I'm not really too sure about this, but just a thought; if you press F11, does Firefox go to the true full screen mode?
<micah> i forgot i dont have it right now
<fruit-dude> micah, heh :p
<micah> i re installed xubuntu over it
<pike_> twiadpaws: isnt wireless kinda essential for a netbook? :)
<[TK]D-Fender> lifenova: as I mentioned, first F1 goes to "full" sull-screen, #2 goes to "normal"
<basti_> Zack zack deutsch :D
<Guest5941> marine1
<[TK]D-Fender> lifenova: Like its an intermediate mode.
<KDesk> Someone knows if something similar to opensuse's packman repository for ubuntu exists?
<[TK]D-Fender> lifenova: But there is no check on the FS under "View"
<basti_> Hmm jemand deutsch hier?
<lifenova> [TK]D-Fender: Oh, I see what you mean.... I really don't know, sorry :(
<micah> also can u re-partition my drives i want more room for xubuntu
<redvamp128> !de | basti:
<ubottu> basti:: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Stormx2> Can anyone recommend a CD burner that supports playlists?
<Lenin_Cat> my sound is repeating a nose
<Lenin_Cat> I tryed restarting alsa
<Guest5941> how do i add my newly created unallocated partition to my ext 3 when i boot thru livecd it still won't let me add or merge it
<gez> Hi
<elementz> i just installed  the newest nvidia driver from intrepid proposed repo: now x seems to not properly start anymore. wasn't there a way to automatically reonfigure the x-config?
<gez> I'm having some troubles with gstreamer and ffmpeg. I get this when I launch Totem
<gez> Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51: undefined symbol: ff_gcd
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 sudo fdisk -l
<Stormx2> uhg. gnomebaker's playlist import always imports into a new session with a 20 minute CD selected by default.brasero outright segfaults or says that the files aren't supported
<koshari> Stormx2 playlists are done in software
<Stormx2> This is a pretty poor showing
<Stormx2> koshari, orly?
<Guest5941>  fruit-dude what do you want to see
<fruit-dude> guest find the name of the new partition
<nomingzi> where to get a flash player running under ubuntu 8.10 desktop on x64 system ? Adobe website has flash player for x86 system and not x64, please advise.
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Guest5941> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Guest5941> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Guest5941> Disk identifier: 0x144d144d
<Guest5941>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> Guest5941: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest5941> /dev/sda1   *           1        9657    77569821    7  HPFS/NTFS
<cvx> whats the hotkey to start a program?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 then you can use this to mount it sudo mkdir /media/new_p
<fruit-dude>  sudo echo /dev/<new_partition>    /media/new_p     ext3    defaults,umask=0 0 0
<lifenova> cvx: alt+f2
<steph291> hi everyone !
<cvx> thankz
<gez> nomingzi: You just want to have flash or you need a native 64bit flash player?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/78894-mounting-new-ext3-partition.html
<steph291> I have a problem with virus in winxp, I reboot in livecd ubuntu desktop...
<pike_> steph291: problem solved?
<steph291> I'm wondering if I install avast for ubuntu I could get rid of it ?
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, i originally instealled thru windows(linux)
<steph291> in a livecd session
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, will this be a prolem
<Stormx2> meh, gonna try this command-line burner
<FlareDS> !antivirus | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lifenova> steph291: Avast won't install onto Ubuntu, as it's a sindows program
<lifenova> steph291: so you have to deal with virus problems in windows through windows :/
<steph291> nonono, there's a deb package for ubuntu
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 you should be able to mount it automatically on places just a click
<steph291> 27mb
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 what's on that partition??
<pike_> steph291: what about clamav??
<DiDiVp> Hi
<nomingzi> gez: i am not sure, just that I try to install the flash player from adobe website, but it prompted me that their player cannot under for x64. I do not care whether to use native player or not, but I just need to be able to view flash video when i browse internet. please advise. thanks
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, yes but like i said earlier when i boot in livecd the ext3 file has a key on it and i can't merge the unallocated aprt to it
<lifenova> steph291: But that's probably designed to look for Linux viruses, not windows
<pike_> steph291: thats in the repos though ive never used it
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 not sure what's your problem? if you have a data partition then you should mount it as it says on the mentioned link
<etronik> Anybody recommend a good admin front-end for bacula, used from windows GUI or Web interface ??
<pike_> steph291: nope most linux antivirus apps are designed to clean windows machines.
<gez> nomingzi: Ubuntu should install the flash player for you automatically when you go to a website with flash movies
<fruit-dude> steph291 you can try clamav
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, i used the remaining harddrive space from windows
<gez> Just make sure you have Synaptic or the Update manager closed.
<rdw200169> gez, that's related to firefox, not linux
<lifenova> steph291: disregard what I said :/
<rdw200169> gez, or ubuntu for that matter
<DiDiVp> the most anti-virus for linux that I knew search vírus of windows
<gez> rdw200169: Isn't this an Ubuntu channel?
<dsch04> <sigh> well, after getting the 64-bit java plugin from Sun working on my workstation at work, I can't repeat the feat at home
<racecar-56> i got to help bdelin88 with his problem
<rdw200169> gez, yes, but the feature you're reffering to is something that the mozilla guys would add, not ubuntu; regardless, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras and some of your problems should be solved
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 don't know
<dsch04> It *seems* to be installed and working, but crashes when I access the java test page
<racecar-56> its all solved
<racecar-56> =D
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, thanks
<fruit-dude> np
<DiDiVp> dsch04, did you manual install?
<rdw200169> gez, that takes care of a lot of stuff, everything else can be easily found at ubuntuguide.org
<filsuf> Obama at his orgamic time:
<filsuf> http://www.familysecuritymatters.org/imgLib/20080801_obama_looking_up.jpg
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, i didn't create a new ext3 that is my linux
<dsch04> http://robinbowes.com/article.php/20090130132222337
<jp_sf> gez: looking for Flash for ubuntu 8.10 on a x64 machine ? http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<whisperkiller> how do i rename a file in commandline?
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, i created a unallocated parttion
<gez> rdw200169: I'm just trying to help nomingzi. I already have my native 64 bit plugin from adobe labs running
<pike_> whisperkiller: mv file newfilename
<dsch04> whisperkiller: mv
<Guest5941> fruit now i'm trying to merge it
<filsuf> Obama uses WinFuck .... Bush uses MacOS ... wait until I'm president ... the first one to use linux
<whisperkiller> thanks
<lifenova> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rdw200169> gez, ah, i haven't been paying *too* much attention ;)
<jp_sf> gez: ah sorry
<fruit-dude> filsuf lol
<micah> how do u install a theme manualy
<gez> My problem is other... And it's a hard one :)
<gez> My gstreamer got broken.
<fruit-dude> micah gnome?
<micah> yes
<jp_sf> gez: what do you mean by broken ?
<kernco> I just tried upgrading from the nvidia 177 to 180 driver, and now X won't start unless I switch to the vesa driver.  I can't even go back to the 177 driver.
<gez> Apparently the gstreamer-ffmpeg plugin can't be loadad
<filsuf> Obama server runs Linux though!
<filsuf> you know that?
<fruit-dude> gez issue a reinstall
<gez> So I can't view xvid, mov, flv
<fruit-dude> sudo apt-get autoremove then re install it it should go okay
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, the link you sent me is for a new ext3 not an existing one
<nomingzi> gez  jp_sf, I think i know the problem - may be the website video require different kind of player, bcos I can play flash for other website, anyway many many for your help and guidance.
<micah> do i drop the files in a folder and if so what file for the themes
<gez> nomingzi: I think you already installed another player. probably swfdec or gnash.
<sahak> How can I boot into Ubuntu netbook remix .img file stored on my HDD? I don't have a USB flash key.
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 that's why I asked you to get the partition name from fdisk
<jp_sf> gez: you have a error message something ?
<gez> Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51: undefined symbol: ff_gcd
<lifenova> micah: System -> Prefs -> Appearance, go to the Themes Tab, press Install and select the .tar.gz file you downloaded
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, i thought you read it when i posted it before
<rdw200169> sahak, in short, you can't; that, or i've never heard of it; regardless, i doubt it.
<micah> thank you!!!
<gez> I already tried the obvious. Make sure that the gstreamer plugins, the livavcodec and other files are the right and remove any file from external repositories.
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, it's not showing on fdisk ut i see it in gparted
<gez> I have the same files installled than the other machine that works fine, but I can't play those files
<jp_sf> gez: did you checked that : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775943
<sahak> rdw200169: thanks
<fruit-dude> ok then do the fstab line
<nomingzi> gez: yes, my PC is installed with swfdec, so what are you trying to tell me. pls advise thanks
<fruit-dude> ok then do the fstab line  Guest5941
<gez> nomingzi: THat's a free flash player. It hasn't the same support than the official, closed source flash player.
<Guest5941> fruit-dude which one is the fsta line
<Guest5941> fruit-dude,  my bbb key is going
<gez> You should remove it, activate the partner repo from the "software origins" option and install the adobe-flashplayer package
<Cpplus> gez, have you searched your driver for different versions of the library libavcodec
<Cpplus> driver = mounts
<sahak> I have a simple script that rsyncs daily jaunty .iso image, and then boots into it from my HDD, so that I can check out the latest features.
<fruit-dude> new_partition>    /media/new_p     ext3    defaults,umask=0 0 0
<gez> jp_sf: That's not my problem. Already checked
<fruit-dude>  Guest5941 replace new_partition with path to the drive
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, with gparted once you shrink the harddrive space itr creates a unallocated part that's what i'm trying to use
<gez> Cpplus: I have. I tried the different versions available without luck
<jp_sf> gez: so what libx do you have now ?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941, never used gparted just manual mounting
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, kind of to late for that
<gez> jp_sf: _59
<kerric_> are there anyone running ubuntu on a acer aspire one i have a question about the web cam.
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, what are my options now
<gez> I had another from a third party repo but I removed it.
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 sorry I was always talking about manual mount
<nomingzi> gez: is it due to swfdec (open source software) may not able to play some video and i should uninstall it and install the one suggested by jp_sf ?
<fruit-dude> guest df -h?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 paste bin please
<ronc> ciao
<ronc> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CaneToad> What does this no buffer space available business mean?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 you can always umount -l
<CaneToad> root@vostro:~# ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<CaneToad> SIOCSIFADDR: No buffer space available
<CaneToad> SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address
<koshari> sahak thats a good idea
<FloodBot1> CaneToad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp_sf> nomingzi: I didn't have a single problem running the proprietary software on x64
<gez> nomingzi: You can install easily from synaptic (remember to activate the partner repo before) the adobe-flashplugin. It's the 32-bit version of the plugin but it works in 64-bit
<gez> The x64 version is, afaik, a beta version
<sahak> koshari: yes, it is better than booting into KVM, because I can make sure that all my hardware is working properly.
<gez> It works much better than the 32 bit version, but it has to be installed manually.
<koshari> sahak are the diffs big?
<sahak> koshari: No, it only takes a couple of minutes to update daily .iso image.
<gez> If "install it manually" sounds scary for you, probably you should stick to the 32-bit version that is available in the repos.
<sahak> koshari: diffs are between 0 and 100MB in size
<Freshy> evenin
<Cpplus> gez, have you  tried this? http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/7d2e49127a35f92e/386d17df772b0a21?lnk=raot
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111916/
<nomingzi> gez: how do i "activate the partner repo" ?
<jp_sf> gez could you pastebin: ldd /usr/lib/gstreamer-X.X/libgstffmpeg.so
<jp_sf> gez: XX are for the version you have
<Freshy> i need some help with cups in ubuntu 8.04, the driver is installed.. I used dpkg -l | grep Brother
<Freshy>  to confirm
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, it doesn't look like it's mounted on anything it shows /
<bombshel2er13> I have a module I'm writing with a large collection of functions like verbNown (makeCat,deleteCat,etc, hypothetically) and need to quickly and reliably add a bunchion of equivelant verbNounse methods (makeCats,deleteCats, etc) that basically just map the same function onto a list of arguments, instead of just one. Is there a `Proper'/'Pythonic' way to do this? Perhaps some sort of pluralizing function can be imported from something that already ex
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 it's not mounted
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 sudo fdisk -l; sudo mount
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, which one
<tweak66> does anyone know a program gui to patch and compile a kernel?
<jp_sf> bombshel1er13: a module ? in what language ?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 please issue those commands
<fruit-dude> and paste bin them
<fruit-dude> I'll write an script for you to mount that
<Freshy> what is the user/pass for cups http://localhost:631/printers
<tweak66> !kernel
<zleap> not sure about compile, i know make xconfig (if its set up) wil help confgure it
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zleap> or used to
<steph291> calmav, good idea
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, i just did now what
<steph291> *clamav
<jp_sf> gez: did you ldd ?
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 paste bin it to me
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111917/
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 you missed the fdisk
<mib_n52x55> Hello. I have a simple question. I'm looking for the newest build / update of Intrepid Ibex. It seems that the version for obvious download is months old, and would take tons of updates AFTER I install it. Is there a more recent build somewhere I'm missing?
<sidewalk> is there any way to keep the desktop and still have different wallpapers for different workspaces?
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, that was the first command i ussed then sudo mount
<jp_sf> mib_n52x55: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 it's not listed at the pastebin
<leeping2007> Hi there, I have IP masquerading and NAT enabled on my server, allowing my LAN computers to access the network.  However, I just connected a new one, and it's unable to see the outside world.  What do I have to restart?
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, that was the first one i sent you
<_DEL> I have a question about vbox, After i made it full size, what are the keys to make it a smaller window again?
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111917/
<Scunizi> _DEL: same.. ctrl f
<_DEL> Scunizi, ty
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, try this one  http://paste.ubuntu.com/111916/
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 nope that's df -h
<GuaranaBOMB> hello all
<jp_sf> leeping2007: could describe it a little bit more you just connected a machine to what how is it related to your server ?
<fruit-dude> GuaranaBOMB nice nick hello
<aaroninfidel> anyone know anything about wine?
<GuaranaBOMB> heh, uruguay dialup
<GuaranaBOMB> must be bad bandwidth ;/
<GuaranaBOMB> :(
<ert3> does anyone know what it means when you get the message "This apt has supper cow powers"
<fruit-dude> GuaranaBOMB indeed
<jp_sf> aaroncampbell: yes a lot red white and so otherwise you could check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and also what is your problem ?
<GuaranaBOMB> does oracle have a native linux installer for oracle 11G that will work flawlessly in Ubuntu 8.10
<jp_sf> aaroncampbell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine I mean
<GuaranaBOMB> or do i have to do all the sub-dependencies etc manually?
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111919/
 * steph291 is scanning for virus from Ubuntu LiveCD with avast ... on windows ntfs partitons, will see ...
<GuaranaBOMB> the best URL i found that helps me w/ Oracle 11G on 8.10
<GuaranaBOMB> is this:
<GuaranaBOMB> http://www.pythian.com/blogs/1355/installing-oracle-11gr1-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex
<FloodBot1> GuaranaBOMB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leeping2007> My client machine is connected to my server computer through a switch
<GuaranaBOMB> anything more timely/efficient then that url? heh
<aaroninfidel> jp_sf, I'm not aaroncampbell.
<Cpplus> ert3, apt-get moo
<jp_sf> aaroninfidel: my bad
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, http://paste.ubuntu.com/111919/  try this
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 yeah1
<Guest5941> fruit-dude, it looks like my linux is on /dev/sda5
<jp_sf> aaroninfidel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine I mean
<GuaranaBOMB> my lord
<GuaranaBOMB> look at all the crap on that url
<aaroninfidel> jp_sf, anyway, the question I had was when I installed wine and installed programs using wine, it created a submenu in my menu called "Other" how can I remove the "other" menu?
<GuaranaBOMB> to get oracle 11G running on 8.10
<Bryan_Sierra> so I accidently removed a program in /usr/bin and now I can't remove it from apt-get because it's saying that the dependencies aren' tmet :o is there a way to just remove it manually? (Other than going directory by directory)
<fruit-dude> Guest5941 in that case / is your partition
<jp_sf> GuaranaBOMB: /join #oracle
<guest5941> fruit-dude, so what do i do now
<fruit-dude> guest5941 please pm me
<Stargazer> I'm testing jaunty under VBox... where are shared folders located ?
<jp_sf> aaroninfidel: Not sure did you try to navigate in /home/<username>/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs
<aaroninfidel> jp_sf, I'll check, thanks!
<surial> I follow all instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17272 to get a sox that can read and write mp3s, but no luck.
<aaroninfidel> jp_sf, thank you that worked your awesome!
<jp_sf> aaroninfidel: cool
<steph291> avast for linux found virus on my ntfs partition :P
<gez> jp_sf:
<gez> I'm back
<jp_sf> gez: cool
<gez> It's long
<gez> And it has no errors
<jp_sf> gez : libx something no ?
<jp_sf> gez: could you pastebin it ?
<jp_sf> gez: I'm like saint thomas want to check that it is not looking for something -56 or -57
<koshari> Stargazer you need to allocate shared folders in vbox
<koshari> Stargazer on your hist machine
<koshari> host
<gez> http://pastebin.com/m6d4312d7
<gez> It's looking for the right: -59
<aaroninfidel> jp_sf do you know anything about Cedega?
<emma> has anyone else seen this Netx open source JNLP client pop up when browsing with firefox in intrepid?
<jp_sf> aaroninfidel: nope sorry
<emma> It asks to choose a Cache directory.
<aaroninfidel> jp_sf, thanks anyway. :)
<Stargazer> Koshari: i've designated the folder path for which i wish to share with my guest OS.
<Alex_21> Does anyone know about PPC Sound Drivers. I get no sound from my Powermac's speaker
<Alex_21> Please
<emma> A popup while browsing is not a good thing. It's very suspicious and it encourages foolish behavior.
<Alex_21> Ensure that pop
<Buttons> hi
<Alex_21> Pop-up blocker is on
<unkmar> firestarter did not work for me.
<Gerinych> how do i repair a ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<gez> jp_sf: http://pastebin.com/m6d4312d7
<jp_sf> gez: hum yes, you don't have a more explicit long error
<unkmar> Gerinych: you don't.
<adam__> do I need to be using a firewall (firestarter) when using ubuntu?
<Gerinych> unkmar: so... what do i do then?
<tag> did an ACPI patch come out recently?
<Alex_21> Hi, Any help with PPC issues. I Googled, but didn't find anything
<unkmar> Gerinych: you repair NTFS from a functional windows.  Barts PE is one option.
<Alex_21> Anything at all?
<savvas> adam__: it depends on how you use ubuntu
<adam__> general computer use via a secure wireless network
<koshari> Stargazer you should be able to see tha share as a network location
<koshari> on the guest
<jp_sf> gez: on synaptic x264 is selected ?
<Bsims> OK this is bad I tried to upgrade and got a segfault... and now I get this error dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<unkmar> Gerinych: it also advised not to mount NTFS in ubuntu as writable.  Use it read-only
<Cloaker> i have a problem with rsync and truecrypt here on ubuntu 8.04
<gez> x264 alone or libx264?
<Waldo> Hello all. I have some folders on another computer on my network that are set to be inaccessible without the user password. But Nautilus doesn't give me the option of entering the password, just an error message saying I don't have permission. Any way to change that?
<savvas> adam__: any kind of server is good and recommended to have as much protection as possible, a desktop user doesn't need it so much, especially with quick patches provided nowadays
<gez> Anyway, I've tried with both, with and without it
<jp_sf> gez: I mean on synaptic if you search x264 what is mark installed ?
<gez> And nothing hapeans
<adam__> savvas: okay, thanks savvas
<gez> Yes, yes. It's installed, of course.
<koshari> Waldo mount through fstab
<savvas> adam__: if you don't have any shared folders, I think you 're more than enough secure :)
<Alex_21> I have no sound. That isn't good since I am blind and depend on speech
<gez> I made sure that every related packages are installed (i've checked one by one in another computer)
<Waldo> ﻿koshari: fstab?
<Alex_21> PPC Powermac G4 Digital Audio
<Cloaker> When i mount a truecrypt volume and use rsync on it 2 times, it copies all the files 2 times. But it should only copy the files in the first run and not in the second, because the files should allready be in sync. Can anyone help me with this problem?
<koshari> Waldo fstab is where all your mount points are located
<koshari> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<adam__> savvas: no I'm not sharing, but I am curious. Is it possible to terminal to my linux box from my windows machine? I want to treat it like I'm logging into a remote unix box for learning
<Bsims> Critcial help needed : I tried to upgrade and got a segfault... and now I get this error dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<luke> needing some help with an acer tablet pc. My xorg seems incomplete and my keyboard is not right... Help plz
<Alex_21> Use Sigwin to access Windows via Terminal
<unkmar> adam__: you can ssh from a windows machine via putty.
<Alex_21> Sigwin isn't the correct spelling
<koshari> adam__ i suspect using putty you could ssl into linux and issue a runtime change
<savvas> adam__: sure, you can use a program named putty - if you have installed ssh server on linux that is
<unkmar> Alex_21: Cygwin is the correct spelling.
<adam__> savvas: perfect, i can handle that. thanks guys
<jonathan_> When I attempt to update my update manager, I get an error of "No public key" for my itrepid Ibex. How to solve?
<Alex_21> He wants it the other way around I think
<Alex_21> Is that right?
<jonathan_> yes.
<gez> Alex_21: did you check this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-302476.html
<TuxSympathiser> what does CPU1 attaching sched-domain: mean?
<savvas> adam__: on the other hand, if you need a "linux" inside windows, you can install cygwin which provides a package for ssh client :)
<jp_sf> gez: and even vlc is having a problem right ?
<luke> needing some help with an acer tablet pc. My xorg seems incomplete and my keyboard is not right... Help plz
<luke> ubuntu 8.10
<gez> Yes
<unkmar> Alex_21: to go the other way.  I use VNC. but that isn't a terminal.
<gez> jp_sf: VLC has the same problem. Complains about missing codecs
<jp_sf> adam_ savvas: try AndLinux
<jp_sf> gez: could you start vlc from the command line to paste all the error message ?
<adam__> savvas: well im trying to teach myself to work from the shell via a great book, Ive just been working in the terminal on ubuntu, but I thought I could make it more 'real world' by trying to log in to real terminal
<tweak66> Hi. I'm trying to compile/patch a kernel. i'm using kernelcheck. when my compilation stops and it asks me for a patch in the cli how do i apply it?
<jp_sf> adam_ savvas: http://www.andlinux.org/
<unkmar> gez: vlc > error.log
<savvas> jp_sf: that's too much for what adam__ asked for :) he just wanted a terminal/ssh client
<Waldo> ﻿koshari: I don't see the other computer in the fstab file. I assume I'd add it and set permissions there?
<unkmar> though I doubt that will work. :(
<adam__> that is, if im making any sense
<gez> jp_sf:  and unkmar: ok :)
<jp_sf> savvas: yeah but it is a good introduction to Linux
<savvas> adam__: you have a dozen of free shell account services floating around the internet
<jonathan_> Here's the error message: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<Bsims> EMERGENCY Help needed : I tried to upgrade and got a segfault... and now I get this error dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<adam__> savvas: really? wow can you recommend a good one?
<savvas> adam__: er.. hold a sec
<Alex_21> Ok, I looked, and I'll try external speakers now
<jp_sf> gez unkmar : yeah gez you tease us but we don't have much information right
<koshari> Waldo correct you need to make a line up to mount the remote to a local placeholder
<Alex_21> Thanks
<gez> jp_sf: I'm reinstalling VLC
<leeping2007> I'm getting a strange error when my client tries to connect to the network.  It says: "dh-client-script permission denied"
<gez> Please wait a minute.
<koshari> Waldo you nay need a credentuals file to store pw and username in
<leeping2007> Anyone seen this error before?
<gez> I uninstalled every possible problematic package to start over
<unkmar> leeping2007: running as root?
<leeping2007> rather "dhcp-client-script permission denied" ... I am running as root.  My other client machines do not have this problem
<misieq> !seen abcd
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<leeping2007> Tried rebooting, restarting network services on the server ..
<Waldo> ﻿koshari: Thanks, I'll give it a shot later. Kind of disappointing; Dolphin asks for the password just fine.
<savvas> adam__: try from these lists: http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml http://www.bylur.net/free/
<adam__> savvas: perfect, a million thanks savvas
<savvas> adam__: they may not be debian or ubuntu, but the shell is really similar :)
<austin_> hey guys could someone help me out just installed ubuntu and im trying to install a theme
<unkmar> leeping2007: my other thought is a script that isn't set to executable. :/
<luke> needing some help with an acer tablet pc. My xorg seems incomplete and my keyboard is not right... Help plz
<austin_> i downloaded the max osx theme
<austin_> how to i install it?
<lifenova> austin_: you're using gnome, correct?
<austin_> i think
<austin_> and i just installed compiz also
<luke> specifically, the shift key wont work and some other combinations wont?
<Bsims> I need a guru's help please...
<Bsims> EMERGENCY Help needed : I tried to upgrade and got a segfault... and now I get this error dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. I am on ubuntu
<savvas> adam__: in case you end up looking how to install and use SSH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<unkmar> Bsims: did the upgrade include a new kernel?  You might be able to reboot using the old kernel listed in grub.
<leeping2007> unkmar, if I "ls -ltr" the file, it shows up as red .. this mean anything to you?
<austin_> whyen i drag and drop i get this
<austin_> "OSX Leopard" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<exodus_ms> Bsims: I did a quick search for the error you have posted --> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=486843
<leeping2007> It's set to executable for owner and group
<lifenova> austin_: what type of file is it
<austin_> .tar.gz
<unkmar> leeping2007: yeah, background read means executes as root from any user.
<unkmar> *background red.
<Bsims> unkmar: not rebooted yet, I can't get apt to finish installing it
<leeping2007> unkmar, when I chgrp'ed it, the red went away :P I don't know how to set it back, heh
<Bsims> exodus_ms: I am not knowing using xemacs
<unkmar> leeping2007: chmod 7777 filename
<gez> jp_sf: [00000420] main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `avc1'.
<gez> VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
<Bsims> exodus_ms: and I can't remove anything as apt is broken... though i suppose I could try dpkg
<leeping2007> unkmar, thanks :)
<gez> The error log was empty
<gez> when I did vlc > error.log
<exodus_ms> Bsims: have you tried   dpkg --configure -a
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good night
<Alex_21> Actually
<unkmar> gez: I don't remember the magic trick...  Might be vlc &2 > error.log
<Alex_21> Good day
<FloodBot1> Alex_21: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jp_sf> gez: hum ... no not from vlc...
<unkmar> gez: what you are looking to do is redirect the error output to stdin for redirection to file.
<jp_sf> gez: can I be annoying ? could you rm -rf ~/.vlc (if it is safe for you) desinstall vlc re rm -rf ~/.vlc then reinstall vlc
<unkmar> luke: I wish I could help.
<X1karr0usX> if anyone has any outstanding issue that hasn't been dealt with, send me a private message
<TheMusicGuy> What is this: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<gez> jp_sf: It's the first I did.
<unkmar> gez:  or mv ~/.vlc ~/.vlc.bak
<gez> Remove totem and VLC, their config directories and reinstalled them
<jp_sf> gez: all video or just one specific ?
<gez> Any xvid, mov, flv video.
<leeping2007> heh, I found out what the problem was.  That was weird
<gez> No problems with oggs, for instance.
<unkmar> leeping2007: do tell.
<leeping2007> The "group" for call-dhclient-script is supposed to be "dhcp"
<leeping2007> When I looked at the file properties it had changed to "syslog"
<Bsims> exodus_ms: not yet I got it semi stable now its screaming it can't dpkg: error processing libxine1-bin (--configure): package libxine1-bin is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `triggers-awaited')
<Bsims> dpkg: error processing hal-info (--configure): package hal-info is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `triggers-awaited')
<Bsims> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<leeping2007> the reason being: In an attempt to clone the system I had scp'd the "hosts, group, shadow, passwd" files over from the master
<leeping2007> and so the group definitions were changed
<leeping2007> I have no idea what else got F-ed up :P heh
<exodus_ms> Bsims: what version of Ubuntu
<unkmar> leeping2007: oh,  user numbers shifted.
<gez> jp_sp: mpgs work
<Bsims> exodus_ms: intrepid
<unkmar> leeping2007: you would have been better off to change the user numbers to match the appropriate file.  group?
<Bsims> exodus_ms: and I just tried apt-get install --reinstall
<TheMusicGuy> Apparently a certain v4l-related .so file is supposed to exist on my system, but it doesn't. Any ideas?
<exodus_ms> Bsims: what version of dpkg
<leeping2007> unkmar, the problem is I forgot to back up my "group" file.  I'm predicting that I have to reinstall to get the old file back
<Bsims> I dunno what ever is current on Intrepid let me look
<unkmar> leeping2007: not my point.
<leeping2007> unless of course there's a table of what the new numbers are supposed to be
<X1karr0usX>  if anyone has any outstanding issues that hasn't been dealt with, send me a private message.
<Bsims> exodus_ms: 1.14.20ubuntu6
<unkmar> X1karr0usX: luke has a problem.
<X1karr0usX> ty
<leeping2007> unkmar, here's my interpretation.  My master computer has an old operating system (Gutsy) while the client machine has Hardy
<jp_sf> gez: Ok I don't know
<Bsims> exodus_ms: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bsims> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<Bsims> Aborted
<X1karr0usX> luke: check your private chat if you are not AFK
<exodus_ms> Bsims: did you try that
<leeping2007> because the new OS has different user numbers as defined in "group", when I copied the file over the usernames all got shuffled around
<Bsims> Yeah and it errors out on me with dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed
<gez> jp_sf: I wanted to avoid re-installing. But It seems it will be my first time.
<leeping2007> unkmar, is that closer to the truth?
 * Bsims is tempted to dump a list of packages installed and say hell with it and install Momma Debian
<unkmar> leeping2007: exactly.  I don't know an easy solution.  My concern is that many other files may suffer the same fate.
<gez> I won't let my Windows friends know it :p
<jp_sf> gez: I know that I tried the kde-nightly build a week ago I run into similar problem I desinstall all kde related stuff and my vlc played videos again
<kozhy> hi, somebody with a ".config" of a macbook v3.1 (Santa rosa) ??? thks
<jp_sf> gez: honnestly you have to find what is causing this, it is just a matter to find the right library or pkg no need to reinstall
 * Bsims curses under my breath... sad part is I don't even know what broke it
<gez> jp_sf: My problems started with KDEnlive, I think
<leeping2007> unkmar, that's exactly what I'm worried about.  I may have to reinstall because I don't know how the numbers got changed ...
<gez> But I removed everything from it
<Bsims> Surely I can't be the only one in this boat
<leeping2007> it's not a big deal.  I barely installed it and started changing stuff :P
<O__o> hello, how to set ubuntu so that user login is automatic??
<gez> I deactivated the third party repos
<Cpplus> Bsims, have you tried --force-depends
<DrMitch> so ubuntu keeps freezing my computer, to the point of numlocks not working, mouse not working. NOTHING working, display even freezes if something is happening. I've search multiple forums but no one has seemed to pin it down. Is there a log file that should tell me what is cauing the problem? I've already searched syslog and message and dmesg :-(
<jp_sf> gez: while having desinstall all kde components I still had problems until I depkg all pkg related to it and then it was working again
<alchemist1> I think aoutomatic user login is under preferences, let me check.
<unkmar> O__o: alchemist1: under Administrtion, Login
<Bsims> Cpplus: as an option to dpkg or to apt
<gez> You just removed the packages from apt and it worked again?
<alchemist1> never mind, it is under administration in user and groups, I think.
<exodus_ms> Bsims: I have looked and there seems to be a fair amount of people suggesting this: removing gxine allowed me to run "dpkg --configure -a" without this assertion. Then I reinstalled gxine. Take a look at the bottom of this link --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<unkmar> O__o: alchemist1: System, Administration, Login Window, Security tab.
 * unkmar runs away now.  Bye folks
<jp_sf> gez: yes but I didn't troobleshhot too much when I saw my vlc wasn't working on a live streaming I was pretty upset I removed my .vlc nothing then without much troubleshooting (didn't had time for that it was a live video) I depkg all the kde related stuff as I run gnome anyway ... and It worked again after reinstalling vlc
<alchemist1> oh, sorry, I had it enabled by default is is under login window...
<Bsims> exodus_ms: I appriciate your help but still get this : dpkg: error processing hal-info (--configure): package hal-info is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `triggers-awaited')
<leeping2007> In the /etc directory, there's a passwd file and a group file.  Does the passwd file contain all of the information that's in the group file?
<gez> But you had problems only with vlc or with totem as well? (VLC is QT4 based now)
<jp_sf> gez: http://kdenlive.org/forum/warning-regarding-ubuntu-ffmpeg-packages
<exodus_ms> Bsims: did you try  sudo dpkg --remove gxine    sudo dpkg --configure -a    sudo apt-get install gxine
<leeping2007> If I change the user numbers as defined in "group" and "passwd", will it mess up the passwords in "shadow"?
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007: No passwd doesn't store group information atall afaik, also its possible to have groups belonging to groups
<leeping2007> Type3Singularity, wow, mindboggling. :)  Thanks
<kristian1> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a computer on my wlan. i have installed openssh-server, and im able to connect to the machine via ssh/sftp with my main username/password with 192.168.0.100 as ip. however i want to create a new login for sftp, with username/password, that can only access ~/shared/ and directories within that directory. people using the login should only be able to download. not upload/delete/rename, etc. can anyone help me 
<jp_sf> gez: looks like awfully like your problem it upgrades ffmpeg ? that might be why you are stuck in this problem
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007: Its fine to modify it by hand
<nickrud> leeping2007, what's your purpose, you might get better advice
<Bsims> exodus_ms: trying it now
<exodus_ms> Bsims: ok
<leeping2007> nickrud, I'm administering a Beowulf cluster and I'm adding some new computers to it.  They are to have a newer OS than the existing computers.  Now, to get the user info over to the new computers, I usually copy over the four files: hosts, group, passwd, shadow.
<leeping2007> Type3Singularity, thanks :))
<Bsims> exodus_ms: its whining about hal-info
<Bsims> and removing that means removing most of my system
<loa_dude> yo. what program/package controls volume automounting when in gnome? (plug in a usb key and something opens)
 * Bsims is gonna try intalling hal-info with dpkg
<gez> jp_sf: It seems related with ffmpeg
<nickrud> leeping2007, just use caution :)
<leeping2007> nickrud, about 30 minutes ago when I attempted to copy these files over, my DHCP instantly stopped working, and I figured that it was because the "group" attribute of the "call-dhclient-script"  got changed
<exodus_ms> Bsims:   sudo dpkg -r hal hal-info
<gez> But I already reinstalled every package related to ffmpeg and it still doesn't work.
<exodus_ms> Bsims: sudo aptitude reinstall
<Bsims> exodus_ms: that did it
<Bsims> exodus_ms: dpkg install and I had already tried apt-get install --reinstall
<leeping2007> nickrud, you're right.  I should have backed up the "group" file
<exodus_ms> Bsims: so what is the status
<leeping2007> Now I have to reinstall my system because I think I snafu'd it
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007: Its important that the gid and uid numbers are the same since those are what is stored on the filesystem
<laughyn1nj4> can intrepid be installed as dual boot side by side w/ windows?
<loa_dude> hello...  what program/package controls volume automounting when in gnome? (plug in a usb key and something opens)
<lifenova> laughyn1nj4: yes
<Dexi> Hey guys can anyone help me out, i cant find a single skype setting that works for my headset...
<Bsims> exodus_ms: currently after an apt-get update and upgrade 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. no errors
<t_> Hello?
<t_> Anyone here?
<laughyn1nj4> intrepid hates me
<nickrud> leeping2007, if it's just gid's, you can restore by editing those files by hand.
<exodus_ms> Bsims: so everything is cool?
<leeping2007> nickrud, I don't know what the old gid's are
<Bsims> exodus_ms: so its definately hal-info... but how to I write the bug report
<weatherkid_> leeping2007: And if you did kill your system always you a alt. cd's recovery mode first
<Bsims> exodus_ms: I'd say critical... breaks apt unless manualy installed
<exodus_ms> Bsims: there is already one here --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53727
<nickrud> leeping2007, the ls -l call-dhclient-script should show a number if there's no associated group. the gid is what is physically associated with the file
<leeping2007> Type3Singularity, right .. I don't want to change the numbers.  However, to add new users I should just modify the "group" and "passwd" files carefully
<mitcheloc> hello, i'm having an issue with ubuntu, X isn't starting and i'm being told "Fatal error: no screens found"
<weatherkid_> t_: what is the problem
<nickrud> leeping2007, then you'd edit group to match
<Bsims> exodus_ms: Heh never thought I'd need to install apt-bugreports on ubuntu
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007: You could try and track down a file owned by the group, DHCP might have a leases directory or some such
<dsch04> Can I remove a package but not remove any dependencies ?
<leeping2007> Ah I see.  I'm already reinstalling, but I'll remember the advice for later :))
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007:
<leeping2007> Type3Singularity, at this point it's actually easier for me to reinstall.  I've installed pretty much nothing on that computer so far
 * Bsims knows its a lifesaver on Debian Sid but Satan's blue testes I thought it was a bit more tested than that
<leeping2007> I have the network boot set up so it works out well
<exodus_ms> Bsims: there might be more info elsewhere, that bug I just linked you was posted 12-07-2008
 * Bsims bows to your superior google foo exodus_ms 
<weatherkid_> lol
<nickrud> leeping2007, you might find it worth your while learning the adduser deluser usermod useradd commands for next time :)
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007: If your doing a cluster it might be worth looking at setting up a proper central login system with LDAP or whatever
<Bsims> exodus_ms: Heh reminds me... need to rsync my box again
<gez> jp_sf: Well, thank you very much for your time. I guess I'll keep trying for a couple of hours and I'll reinstall if I can't get it to work. I'd like to solve it in the right way and avoid reinstalling, but it already took too much time and I have work to do.
<leeping2007> nickrud, I've used the "adduser" command before, but that requires the user to actually be present to type in their info
 * Bsims used to do weekly rdiff-backups but ye gods and little fishes is rdiff slow
<exodus_ms> Bsims: I got a couple of links on that as well, just kidding :P
<gez> CU, bye!
<nickrud> leeping2007, ? You can fake it, put an expiry on the password and force them to re enter a new one?
 * Bsims grins at exodus_ms so once a week I do a sync and montly to a delete on the mirror side
<leeping2007> True :P I can certainly do that
<weatherkid_> Does anyone need any help?
<Bsims> exodus_ms: Heh I got started with Linux back in 1999
<leeping2007> Type3Singularity, I usually just serve the home directory over NFS and put each computer's public key into the $HOME/.ssh directory
<Type3Singularity> leeping2007: Try the useradd command instead, it doesn't ask for details
<laughyn1nj4> can anyone hlep me with the manual partitioner in the intrepid install?
<nickrud> leeping2007, but for long term stability and maintainability Type3Singularity's advice about ldap is better
<jp_sf> gez: still here ?
<Bsims> Ran sid till 2001ish and at the time stable was Potato and well my frankenbox was newer than testing and Sid was uninstallable so I kinda drifted to Ubuntu
<jp_sf> gez: have a look into clonezilla to barebone your system
<leeping2007> hm .. I should look it over. Thanks. :)
<nickrud> but we're a bit off topic now ....
<Type3Singularity> although im not sure how much use an account with a null password is
<gez> jp_sf: Good idea. Thank you.
<leeping2007> Type3Singularity, the useradd command looks like what I want.  I'm guessing I could type in the encrypted password as-is, without knowing the actual password
 * Bsims winks at exodus_ms I am debating going back to Momma Debian but I have grown to like the polish this latest fiasco not withstanding
<laughyn1nj4> what should i put as the mount point of my Ubuntu partition?
<gez> laughyn1nj4: /
 * Bsims looks all tough maybe once I order a second 1tb drive
<laughyn1nj4> ok...thanks.  any idea why there are so many choices?   seems like / is the one and only right answer.
 * Bsims says one for porn/music, one for /home
<Bsims> exodus_ms: Heh I just don't want to build/reinstall things I am missing
<Type3Singularity> Bsims: porn/music get a dedicated server which exports over the network in my house, also the porn is and encrypted loopback partition ;)
<kristian1> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a computer on my wlan. i have installed openssh-server, and im able to connect to the machine via ssh/sftp with my main username/password with 192.168.0.100 as ip. however i want to create a new login for sftp, with username/password, that can only access ~/shared/ and directories within that directory. people using the login should only be able to download. not upload/delete/rename, etc. can anyone help me 
<nickrud> laughyn1nj4, for other partition mount points; using a separate partition on /home can be very useful
<ianm_> is some other action needed after adding a line to /etc/hosts like "11.11.11.11 domain.com" ?  it doesn't work in firefox
<Fertech> i have a second hard drive of 320gb as a slave but only see 318.7 with it's own ubuntu partition. why do i see only 218.7GB?
<Bsims> Type3Singularity: a man after my own heart
<laughyn1nj4> i'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the concept that / is where a partition should be mounted   .... doesnt / exist on a partition?  why then is a partition mounted to /   ?
<munk> hi all, anyone know where to ask about bridging wlan0 to a tap?
<nickrud> laughyn1nj4, just a difference in perspective, both mean the same thing
 * Bsims grins most porn is on disk some is external and ecrypted via truecrypt via hidden container
<Fertech> i have a second hard drive of 320gb as a slave but only see 318.7 with it's own ubuntu partition. why do i see only 218.7GB?
<Bsims> laughyn1nj4: / is the top most directory think / as /C on windows
<rootforce> what you perceive as a directory structure is more like a tree with storage hanging off of it
<Pyles17> what do i have to do to install ubuntu on a powerpc mac?
<nickrud> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mercutio22> hi, how can I check a disk for defects?
<munk> Fertech: I think the 2GB is for your partition table
<Bsims> laughyn1nj4: most drives are shoved under /media/disk-whatever
<WebcamWonder> Fertech: I assume you mean 318,7GB. 320 GB specification by HDD manufacturers is based on 1000 KB = B, not 1024
<Pyles17> nickrud: thanks
<Bsims> mercutio22: fdisk
<Bsims> er fsck
<Bsims> Sorry you want fsck
<inflex> why does Ubuntu have an obsession with changing my Firefox paper type back to US-letter all the time?  The printer is configured as A4, everything I can see is A4... but Ubuntu keeps on changing Firefox back to US-Letter!
<laughyn1nj4> m'kay :)
<timecist> that's what she said
<mercutio22> Bsims> thanks
<Bsims> mercutio22: do you know what the partiion type is?
<O__o> "ssh -t -L 5900:localhost:5900 far-host 'x11vnc -localhost -display :0' <----- what does the -t does here ??
<Bsims> mercutio22: I'd run man fdisk before I did anything
 * inflex thinks it's sad that an African-orientated distribution of linux has the compulsion to set paper types to one that only a tiny fraction of the world uses :(
<WebcamWonder> inflex: I think that is more of an obsession with Firefox rather than Ubuntu. Do you have any reason to assume it is Ubuntu doing it?
<weatherkid_> inflex: did you setup CUPS
<Bsims> mercutio22: always good to read the manual
<inflex> WebcamWonder: it only happens on my ubuntu machines
<munk> whats a good channel to ask about networking in linux?
<inflex> Slackware box is fine, likewise Mandrake and SuSE
<Fertech> oh ok
<O__o> ssh -t -L 5900:localhost:5900 far-host 'x11vnc -localhost -display :0' <---- and what -localhost and -display :0 do here?
<WebcamWonder> inflex: Ahh. I take what I said back, it is Ubuntu's fault then :p
<mercutio22> Bsims> NTFS
<Bsims> munk: here as as good as anywhere though #linuxhelp is usefull
<inflex> Of course, maybe WebcamWonder it's the "mix" of the two?
<inflex> weatherkid_: yes, CUPS is setup
<weatherkid_> munk: i may try #linuxforums
<laughyn1nj4> i've installed and re-installed ibex on this thing so many times i'm msure the hd will fail
<Bsims> mercutio22: Hrm try booting of your install cd for windows and running chdisk
<Bsims> er scandisk or whatever the name is these days
<Bsims> Not really done much with ntfs on linux
<munk> I am trying to bridge my wlan0 to tap0 using brctl but I cant access the internet through either interface after, anyone know why?
<esworp> hello from a  freshly instlled
<esworp> er
<WebcamWonder> inflex: I have noticed the same bug, but don't print as often to actually get bothered by it. You should file a bug with launchpad
<mercutio22> Bsims> its an external HD. Do you still think its necessary?
<inflex> WebcamWonder: good idea.
<esworp> that was going to say : hello from a freshly install ubuntu-running OLPC... :/
<loa_dude>  what program/package controls volume automounting when in gnome? (plug in a usb key and something opens)
<WebcamWonder> loa_dude: gnome-volume-manager
<step21_> esworp: hello back  ...
<wers> i can hear myself on the speaker whenever i speak on the mic but the sound isn't detected on skype. any idea?:)
<Bsims> mercutio22: well ntfs is still kinda flaky
<Bsims> mercutio22: do you dual boot?
<step21_> wers: change audio device in skype?
<mercutio22> Bsims> yes I do
<kristian1> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a computer on my wlan. i have installed openssh-server, and im able to connect to the machine via ssh/sftp with my main username/password with 192.168.0.100 as ip. however i want to create a new login for sftp, with username/password, that can only access ~/shared/ and directories within that directory. people using the login should only be able to download. not upload/delete/rename, etc. can anyone help me 
 * Bsims smiles I prefer fat32 or ext3 for external drives to ntfs
<loa_dude> thx WebcamWonder. is there a config file that controls the umask of files when mounted?
<mercutio22> Bsims> I will do that then.
<WebcamWonder> mercutio22: NTFS scanning tools are much better on Windows because NTFS is essentially implemented by Microsoft first. You should be able to acheive a better filesystem consistency
<WebcamWonder> loa_dude: It respects fstab
<srx2002> is there a GUI program for ubuntu simular to TSmuxer  that can split/edit/demux  mkv files?
<mercutio22> WebcamWonder> I see...
<loa_dude> WebcamWonder, sweet. thx
<Bsims> mercutio22: may I suggest if you are gonna use it only with linux formating it ext3 as it respects permissons better
<BluesKaj> How does one minimize an app to the taskbar? ...it just disappears down to left hand side of the panel withou any indication or icon
 * esworp ducks in anticipation of backlash from a newb question..  
<laughyn1nj4> cool.  how do i learn more about the linux file system?  google i supose
<WebcamWonder> esworp: No need to. We are all here to help
<esworp> can i add swap to a disk without having to repartition?
<Bsims> mercutio22: for external drives fat32 is read by linux, windows, and mac its the lowest common demomiator
<Flannel> !filesystem | laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Flannel> esworp: You can add a swap file, yeah.
<Flannel> !swap | esworp
<ubottu> esworp: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mercutio22> Bsims> unfortunately, its my sister's drive and she uses windows. Next time I will format it to fat32
<redstone> Hey all
<Bsims> mercutio22: bacialy if you format it as fat32, everything can read it
<laughyn1nj4> well i'd thank the bot , but...
<mercutio22> yep
<wers> step21_, thank you very much! :)
<Bsims> mercutio22: how big is the data on it?
<WebcamWonder> mercutio22: Don't use FAT. For the love of... anyone
<esworp> even if i /am/ running from an SD card, I think swap wouold speed things up
<step21_> wers: np ...
<mercutio22> WebcamWonder> why so?
<srx2002> anyone?
<Bsims> WebcamWonder: beats the crap out of ntfs if you want to use it painfree on Linux
<WebcamWonder> mercutio22: Bsims: 1 reason should suffice, Journaling
<step21_> mercutio22: fat is outdated, unreilable... painful ...
 * Bsims winks at WebcamWonder that said my external drive is ext3
<step21_> yeah and journaling
<mercutio22> hmmm
<WebcamWonder> If you want a killer fs, I suggest razor :P
<weatherkid_> !kde | weatherkid_
<ubottu> weatherkid_, please see my private message
<inflex> WebcamWonder: seems it's already there - been going since 2002  !!!   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/10910
<mercutio22> ok, I will just stick with ntfs for windows stuff then
 * Bsims nods good help but as fdisking ntfs is kinda flaky fat32 really really does suck less
<step21_> and fat files can't be bigger then 4 GB it think
<WebcamWonder> inflex: Wow. I guess it is a really low priority bug
<Bsims> er fscking
<mercutio22> Bsims> I will use your first advice and boot into windows to check the windows disk
<inflex> WebcamWonder: perhaps to ppl in the US :(
<srx2002> anyone here using tsmuxer or simular to convert bluray's etc...
 * Bsims smiles its my recomendation, and I've been linux full time from 2001 roughly
<mercutio22> Thanks everyone for the advice
 * Bsims grins dual boot from 1999 to today
<mercutio22> later..
<inflex> WebcamWonder: wastes trees through the fact that you end up having to print out twice (once to realise the stuffup, second when fixed)
<Bsims> inflex: Heh get a duplexing printer and save paper
<inflex> WebcamWonder: about the only 'fix' I have is to chattr +i the configuration file for FF
<WebcamWonder> inflex: Did this work for you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/10910/comments/11 ?
<inflex> Bsims: had one :(
<inflex> mmm... i'll try that WebcamWonder
<Bsims> inflex: on my second one was an ancient ibm laserjet 4+p I sold for a song and the second was a samsung that speaks postscript
<WebcamWonder> inflex: Remember to backup the relevant settings/profiles
<inflex> Bsims: mine was a HP2200D
 * Bsims grins sold a laserjet 4+ with max ram, real postscript card and duplexer for 50 bucks
<Until_It_Sleeps> Ubuntu is not recognizing my wireless USB adapter. It used to before just fine, but now it won't detect it.
 * Bsims laughs damn thing weighted better part of a 8 yearold... I think total weight was about 75lbs
<Bsims> it had 64megs of ram ya could remove the postscript card and boost that to 90 something
<Bsims> and a jetdirect card too
<Until_It_Sleeps> Neither the installation in my laptop nor the one in my tower is not recognizing it.
<bobbob1016> I'm not getting sound "aplay -l" lists my hardware, but no sound, any ideas?
<srx2002> anyone here using tsmuxer?
<Until_It_Sleeps> <s>not</s>
<Bsims> replaced it with a ML-2850
<Bsims> did use the linux provided drivers
<WebcamWonder> bobbob1016: Are you using aplay -D <your device name> ?
<inflex> so long as the printers talk Postscript, i'm happy.  I find anything that doesn't talk PS ends up being a pain.
 * Bsims pimps the ML-2850 28 A4 or 30PPM letter, built in postscript3, speaks USB, pcl6 and pcl5e and 10/100 networking with its own server
<Bsims> best part its not that expensive
<bobbob1016> WebcamWonder, Yes
<Bsims> and it has a duplexer built in
<WebcamWonder> bobbob1016: hmm, did you check the volume? :)
<bobbob1016> WebcamWonder, Yes, checked that first
<WebcamWonder> bobbob1016: Then I am out of ideas. Try googling your sound card model number
<bobbob1016> WebcamWonder, And speaker-test -c 6 -D output thinks it's working
<racecar-56> back
<Bsims> inflex: did have to monkey with it to get it to speak the same subnet as the rest of my lan
<Until_It_Sleeps> Um, can somebody plz help me? Problems stated above.
<bobbob1016> WebcamWonder, I was asking since it was working, and I updated alsa so I could get 5.1 from my spdif cable
 * Bsims grins and debates a smoke vs cancer risk and pours myself another shot to chill while I smoke
<bobbob1016> !patience | Until_It_Sleeps
<ubottu> Until_It_Sleeps: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<WebcamWonder> bobbob1016: Wait, so it was working, you updated, and it broke?
<Until_It_Sleeps> :O
<bobbob1016> WebcamWonder, Well as 2.1 it was working
<Until_It_Sleeps> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WebcamWonder> bobbob1016: Ahh. I have no clue, worked with Alsa very little
<WebcamWonder> Until_It_Sleeps: Did you upgrade/reinstall any of the versions of Ubuntu?
<criloal> hi, I have  problems whit my nvidia. I am using Ubuntu 8.1. Some body  come help me ?
<Until_It_Sleeps> WebcamWonder: Not recently. I'm using the same version (8.10) that I used when the adapter was working
<WebcamWonder> Until_It_Sleeps: Can you test the adaptor with any other OS/PC to see if it is working? The adaptor might be dead itself
<Until_It_Sleeps> I do have a multiboot going on my laptop. Both versions of Windows XP see the adapter just fine.
<criloal> some one have problems with nvidia and ubuntu 8.1 ??
<w33d5> what's the command for the ncurses sysV?
<jords> Hmm... just did a adept update and it broke my sound. I've traced the problem to an error when trying to load the module snd-hda-intel (I have intel sound): [  189.459653] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add_slave   [  189.459675] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave (in dmesg).  How can I get the drver working again?
<codename> Is the Nvidia 180 driver in the repos?
<Until_It_Sleeps> I do notice that it stopped recognizing it after I tried out a second USB adapter(Which I have no idea about it's location atm.).
<racecar-56> brb
 * racecar-56 is away: brb
<redvamp128> codename:  you could possibly try the Nvidia site they probably have the .run for it.
<talonstriker> need kde4.2 help:  how do you disable the system bell...I don't see an option under Setting Settings-> Notifications
<nickrud> codename, yes, nvidia-glx-180
<Until_It_Sleeps> If that causes previous adapters not to be recognized, that might explain why my tower is not recognizing it as well, as I have a Wireless PCI adapter in my tower.
<criloal> yes, I have 180 driver in the repost,  I tray to install it , and
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<codename> So basically in Synaptic
<codename> Uninstall the 177 stuff, then isntall the 180 stuff
<raluk> salut
<X1karr0usX> Until_It_Sleeps: check your private chat unless you are being helped
<nickrud> talonstriker, codename yes
<criloal> ok thank's I will it now
<Xunie> I tried updating ubuntu (got a list of 150 MB, But with my current connection, No problemo!)...
<nickrud> talonstriker, sorry, no kde help from me, I was about to suggest #kubuntu
<Xunie> But I got an error at apt and it said to 'dpkg --configure -a', So I did, But there too I get that same dpkg error stating the following: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<MatBoy> I can't figure out what I miss when I get this sudo: export: command not found
<ari_stress> hi guys, how do we know the UUID of a filesystem? mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e883fe7b-5880-470a-8437-49addc9afe13 does not exist
<ari_stress> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ari_stress> ow
<Xunie> ari_stress, Normally its in /etc/fstab (appears to me)
<srx2002> anyone here using tsMuxer for Ubuntu?
<Xunie> (if its your root ofcourse or another system FS :P)
<ari_stress> Xunie: i've just reformat a partition, i guess the uuid is changed?
<MatBoy> ah ok, found it :)
<X1karr0usX> im helping my last dude, then going to bed... later guys
<Xunie> ari_stress, I dunno about that, I prefer the 'old skool' approach :P
<nickrud> ari_stress, yes, the uuid will change when you reformat;   sudo blkid will give you the new uuid
<ari_stress> nickrud: i've got the new uuid, but strange, mount says it's not recognizable
<nickrud> typo?
<ari_stress> UUID=e883fe7b-5880-470a-8437-49addc9afe13 /data           ext3    relatime        0       2
<ari_stress> i copy paste
<_DEL> i have a question about binaries, does anyone kknow of a good tutorial to compile them? I cant find the one i always use
<mfrood> Can anyone recommend an app for remastering an ubuntu live CD? Something easy to use but effective and supports Hardy? Thanks!
<ari_stress> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<nickrud> ari_stress, and what's the exact output from  sudo mount /data
<hvgotcodes> how can i get a jaunty package installed on intrepid?  I need the latest nvidia driver
<nickrud> ah, remaster. Been trying to remember that one
<whisperkiller> whats the comand to view processes running in CL?
<ari_stress> nickrud: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/e883fe7b-5880-470a-8437-49addc9afe13 does not exist
<ari_stress> whisperkiller: ps -aux | less
<nickrud> ari_stress, compare  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/* against sudo blkid
<nickrud> ari_stress, hm. I remember that now. I can't remember how to force the kernel to update it's list of uuid's.
<ari_stress> nickrud: sda4 is not there
<Freshy> i have installed both the LPR and CUPS driver but i think my device uri is wrong...
<nickrud> ari_stress, I hate giving this advice, but if you reboot it'll be there ;(
<ari_stress> nickrud: ahh.. hmm.. maybe i need to reboot? it's just been reformated
<bnovc> i'm trying to do a distribution update, but the urls it is trying to download the files from don't exist...
<bnovc> its trying to use us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386
<yoyoned> bnovc: apt-get update
<_DEL> i have a question about binaries, does anyone kknow of a good tutorial to compile them? I cant find the one i always use
<bnovc> what/where should i change this to
<bnovc> yoyoned: k
<zanberdo_> is there a way that I can determine what group is required to execute a particular app?  specifically nm-applet.
<bnovc> yoyoned: why isn't that run automatically on updates?
<yoyoned> zanberdo_ ls -l
<hvgotcodes> zanberdo_: i run nm-applet from the cl all the time with no group stuff
<usser> zanberdo_, im not sure what you mean nm-applet is executable by your regular user
<bnovc> apt-get update dies on the same thing
<hvgotcodes> how can i get a jaunty package installed on intrepid?  I need the latest nvidia driver
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, 180?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: 180.22
<ari_stress> zanberdo_: anything that affects outside your /home directory means require root rights
<atari2600a> hey, you guys know how in metacity you can drag windows inbetween workspaces in the little workspaces applet, but in compiz you can't?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: the latest 180.xx in intrepid is 11
<atari2600a> is there a compiz plugin that adds that functionality?
<nickrud> !prevu | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<bamhm182> hey
<bnovc> apparently this is because fiesty now longer is update
<bnovc> *updated
<ari_stress> atari2600a: you still use atari? :) compiz replace that with "xinerama" effect
<atari2600a> yeah, it's very useful!
<bnovc> why do repositories for older versions of ubuntu just get deleted with no way to update anymore?
<xSlack> How do i see if php5 and mySQL are running on my system
<Dyla1> what's up with this thing?
<Dyla1> brb
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, you'll need nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 and nvidia-180-kernel-source at the least, I think
<badcat> hello everyone, can someone please tell me how to partition my main hard drive? i'vetried with gparted but it won't allow me the option.
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: i dont want to backport
<hvgotcodes> i want to forwardport ;)
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, you'll have to, since the video driver is intimately tied to the kernel. You need to recompile the driver against the intrepid kernel
<ari_stress> badcat: you want to add more? max partition is 4 primary, if you want more, change the 4th to extended one
<usser> bnovc, its kind of expensive maintaining repositories, and ubuntu's philosophy is new release every six months, there are long term support releases that are supported for 3 years, hardy is lts
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: yeah i got those thru synaptic but the latest version is 180.11.  I need 180.12, which is the default for jaunty
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: ah i see what you mean
<bamhm182> alright I think I got it now
<bamhm182> yup
<yoyoned> badcat: you can't partion a drive that is mounted.  get the gparted live cd
<hvgotcodes> poo
<bnovc> usser: i should at least be given the option to update to a newer version though....
<bnovc> this is absurd that it just dies and i can't update
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, and prevu will automate nearly everything
<usser> bnovc, you do have that option
<nownot> how do i update to the latest version of ubuntu?
<yoyoned> bnovc: upgrade to hardy
<usser> !upgrade | bnovc
<bnovc> usser: how? it won't let me because these repos were removed
<ubottu> bnovc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hvgotcodes> kde4.2 is practically unusuable for me L(
<usser> bnovc, what do u want to upgrade to?
<bnovc> the newest would be great
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  Here's my .asound.rc
<bamhm182> anyways, I decided to say screw Vista, and it wasn't going online, so I looked around for a copy of anything but Vista that I could install, Ubuntu 7.04 was the only one that I could find, but it's not letting me upgrade, any idea why not?
<bobbob1016> http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<zanberdo_> ok, to all that have offered suggestions: more information.  Without getting into too much detail I have switch from gdm to qingy.  As a result I have discovered that there are a few apps such as pulse/alsa and now evidently nm-applet that do not load.  I resolved the audio issue by adding my user to the audio group.  I'm assuming I can do the same for nm-applets.  I just need to figure out what group is required.  It's not dialout, b
<zanberdo_> tw.  And yes, I can run it using sudo from cli, it just won't run as me
<usser> bnovc, oh you are trying to upgrade from old version to slightly newer but still old :)
<bamhm182> Is it just that it's not supported any more?
<usser> bnovc, yea that kinda sucks
<bnovc> usser: i'm trying to upgrade to whatever i can upgrade to
<bnovc> i thought i would be able to upgrade without wiping and reinstalling?
<Cpudan80> bamhm182: THat's far too old - just dl a new ISO
<bnovc> apparently not :(
<Cpudan80> bamhm182: In order to get up to date, you'd have to go from 7.04 --> 7.10 --> 8.04 --> 8.10
<nownot> same here i have 8.04.2 and i want to upgreade to the latest one
<xSlack> How do i see if I have mySQL and PHP5 running on my system
<Cpudan80> nownot: so do it - run the upgrader
<yoyoned> bnovc: update-manager -c
<Flannel> Cpudan80, bamhm182: Or you can just stop at 8.04, which is an LTS.
<vlada_ns> hello dale
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | nownot
<usser> bnovc, what version do u have?
<ubottu> nownot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bamhm182> alright, thank you Cpudan80, that's what I was thinking was going on, I've already got it working on downloading 8.10
<bnovc> usser: 7.04
<DaLe89> vlada_ns hellp
<DaLe89> Laughing Out Loud
<bnovc> yoyoned: that is what i tried to using originally
<DaLe89> hello
<bnovc> it says "New distribution release '7.10' is available"
<bamhm182> Man, Vista wasn't going online for like an hour, so I said screw it and put in the CD, booted to the live CD and INSTANTLY the internet was working again
<bnovc> i click it, it dies
<vlada_ns> o chemu ovi razglabavaju?
<bamhm182> that's what I get bnovc
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: ive read the prevu documentation more closely, seems to be exactly what i want thanx
<miik> wow, people still use 7.04 wow
<Cpudan80> bamhm182: In fairness, the Vista TCP/IP stack was probably broken - and could have been fixed with one command
<usser> has 7.10 reached end of life?
<bnovc> i don't use 7.04... i have it installed and i want to upgrade it
<Cpudan80> But .... water under the bridge now I guess
<Cpudan80> or over it
<w33d5> what's the command for the ncurses sysV?
<bamhm182> lol, only reason I'm on 7.04 is because I just needed to get off Vista, and I didn't have anything newer
<bnovc> its pretty bad if it just dies updating
<miik> oh
<badcat> ari_stress i only have the main partition and the swap. is there away at least to shrink the main partition? (the one that ubuntu is installed on, when i'm in ubuntu?)
<miik> dl 8.10 and burn that :d
<bnovc> so if you're on 7.04 you're just completely screwed?
<badcat> yoyoned. hmmm, in other words if i'm in ubuntu i can't partition the drive ubuntu is installed on right?
<Flannel> bnovc: No, you just need to do some extra steps to upgrade to 7.10 (and then you do it entirely normally)
<miik> 7.04 is unsupported, and outdated
<yoyoned> badcat: right
<bnovc> i don't want support beyond upgrading
<bnovc> you shouldn't lose support for upgrading
<miik> dont know, never upgraded from 7.04, but why not just get 8.10? its awesome
<badcat> yoyoned, thanks
<bnovc> and if you do, it shouldn't just die trying to download repositories
<bnovc> it should say "we dont have time to fix the updating procedures for old version. you must reformat"
<bnovc> miik: i was trying to ... via update
<miik> oh
<Flannel> bnovc: You just have to manually tweak some things.
<Flannel> bnovc: It's entirely upgradable.  Whomever told you otherwise is mistaken.
<nickrud> bnovc, listen to Flannel he seems to have specialized in this recently :)
<bobbob1016> bnovc, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/upgrade-ubuntu-from-feisty-to-gutsy/
<yoyoned> bnovc: there is one other thing you could try, but it may not go smoothly
<bamhm182> I'll give that a shot, thanks bobbob1016
<bnovc> bobbob1016: those are the steps i've tried that don't work
<miik> 11.7 mb/s, wow i update from 8.10 to 9.04alpha in 1 minute
<Flannel> bobbob1016, bobbob1016: That article isn't relevant at all.  It was only relative during the middle part of 2007.
<Flannel> er, bnovc
<bnovc> Flannel: what can i edit to get that procedure to work again?
<bobbob1016> Flannel, Yes, but he's going from feisty to gutsy, which was relevant back then...  Shouldn't have changed.  If someone was asking how to install software on a 15 year old machine, telling them to put the floppy in wouldn't be irrelevant to them, but would in modern day standards.
<TheOrz> hello
<bnovc> and more important, has this been fixed in future versions so when they EOL they dont die with missing URL errors?
<nickrud> bobbob1016, the repository has changed. Mainly
<TheOrz> I've gotten 3 Linux Kernel 2.6.7-11 updates in the past 24 hours; anyone know what is going on?
<Flannel> bobbob1016: No, that article is temporal, mentions things that were only necessary before Gutsy was officially released, etc.
<patmanpato> hrm, whats the keyboard shortcut to jump to the "search" box in firefox on ubuntu? in windows it was ctrl+e
<miik> TheOrz, yeah, i got that...
<bamhm182> how do you kill a program that won't exit?
<bnovc> patmanpato: ctrl+l+tab :D
<bamhm182> Sorry, I'm new
<yoyoned> bnovc: last resort - chnage every instance of fiesty to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list then   apt-get dist-upgrade
<miik> TheOrz, you probably have the "Proposed" repository enabled
<Flannel> yoyoned: No.
<Flannel> bnovc: No.
<nickrud> bnovc, don't do that
<bnovc> yoyoned: that sounds like it will cause even more problems
<bobbob1016> nickrud, Yes, but I thought update -c or whichever was repo independent, as in it got the next version's location from a generic repo, not a specific place.  My bad.
<TheOrz> miik: They are all listed under "Important Security Updates"
<redvamp128> i think he means -d
<miik> TheOrz, oh, then they are security updates... i got them too
<erUSUL> patmanpato: Crtl + k
<bnovc> i could just download another iso and install it, but i'm just shocked that the maintainers would delete a repository knowing that people using older versions would just die suddenly with vague errors
<nickrud> bobbob1016, currently, the place for feisty is old-releases.ubuntu.com. Not automated at all :)
<Flannel> bnovc: First, lets stick with the real pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes is for all releases, so once you're on Gutsy, you'll be able to get instructions on going to Hardy.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  contains current information on upgrading to Hardy.
<bobbob1016> Flannel, I get what you mean, I saw update -c and remember doing that all the time.
<Flannel> bnovc: It's not deleted, it's moved.
<vigo> The0rz: Seems like the last kernel update was buggy, or so I have seen in this IRC, so I guess is 'fixed' now, I just updated and all seems to work fine.
<kansan> is there something that is NOT autossh that will keep a persistent ssh tunnel open?
<TheOrz> miik: yeah but why are there 3 in one day to the same kernel? Just smelled like a fish.
<bnovc> Flannel: either way, the error still says my network connection is broken and nothing about using too old of a version to upgrade
<patmanpato> erUSUL: thanks
<miik> TheOrz, hehe... maybe 2 were oops
<miik> lol
<Flannel> bnovc: If you go to that wiki page, it explains how to get access to those repositories.  I apologise for all of the blind-leading-the-blind going on here.
<redvamp128>  update-manager -d
<jords> Hmm... just did a adept update and it broke my sound. I've traced the problem to an error when trying to load the module snd-hda-intel (I have intel sound): [  189.459653] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add_slave   [  189.459675] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave (in dmesg).  How can I get the drver working again?
<syzygy> what is the command to extract tar.bz files?
<bnovc> bunzip and tar
<syzygy> tar -xf?
<yoyoned> syzygy: tar jxvf
<miik> jords, dont know, try google "snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add_slave" and "snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave"
<syzygy> ty
<AMDfanboy> hi, my transmission port stays open for a while then closes, what do i do?  thanks!
<bnovc> Flannel: well probably easier if i just grab a new ISO at this point... im just really disappointed in this .... have the newer versions been corrected so when they end of life this doesn't happen?
<Flannel> bnovc: The network upgrade isn't broken.  It's possible to upgrade, and many people have.
<ryanprior> When I click my left and right mouse buttons at the same time, it registers as a middle-click. This is causing problems in some of the action games I play, which expect a right-then-left click in very quick succession. How can I disable the middle-click emulation feature?
<bnovc> Flannel: it gives me an error, so it is broken... it may be fixable but that doesn't mean it is done correctly right now
<leeping_> Hey all, I am having trouble forwarding X with my new computer.  I already enabled the relevant line in /etc/sshd_config.  Is there anything else I should do?  Thanks.
<jords> miik: I have googled, i it seems to be related to the kernel and module versions being mismatched but that doesnt really help me to get the new version of the module
<bnovc> leeping_: what command are you using to ssh
<yoyoned> leeping are you using ssh -X
<leeping_> bnovc, I'm using ssh -Y
<Flannel> bnovc: Um.  Right.  Just because people were giving you poor information here has nothing to do with broken.  Also, you were given at least two months from the *end* of Feistys support where it "wasn't broken" (didn't require extra steps).
<bnovc> need -X
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bnovc> Flannel: but i'm saying that it should bring up a dialog and say "You need to go to <url> and follow steps" or something instead of just saying the url is missing
<nickrud> !jack_sparrow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Nick
<nickrud> Hi jack
<nickrud> !flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel
<nickrud> all gone :(
<Cocoabean> hello, does anyone know how to enable /dev/tcp in bash on debian/ubuntu systems
<leeping_> Furthermore, when I log into the new machine I don't get a $DISPLAY environment variable.
<_VIM_> lol the ops are !fishing
<_VIM_> :p
<vigo> That was funny
<Flannel> bnovc: That's somewhat non-sensical, since in order for you to get the "the repos have moved" update, you'd have to have the repos available to update.
<bnovc> Flannel: no... if(repos don't exist) { print "could be network trouble OR youre too old and need to visit X" }
<bnovc> users with old versions shouldn't be expected to saerch for error messages and ask on irc to find out why they can't update
<Cocoabean> !/dev/tcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev/tcp
<Flannel> bnovc: That'd give way too many false positives when it is network trouble, and would cause more panic than it saves.  The majority of people upgrade in a timely manner.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Are there any plans that you know of to at least warn people that EOL is near / has come so we don't get as many questions about the repos being "broken" ?
<bnovc> Flannel: the majority of people that you know, perhaps?
<Flannel> bnovc: This is getting offtopic, if you'd like to continue this conversation, I'd be happy to continue it, but in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<Shwaiil> Hi ppl
<bamhm182> hey Shwail
<Shwaiil> Q: I want to start using linux, I heard a few years ago about ubuntu, meanwhile I asked about this around, and theres lots of people saying that there's other alternatives. So, why ubuntu and not other distributions? I'm a student, work a lot on audio, graphics, internet, etc, wish ubuntu has a version with that included. Any sugestion is appreciated. Tks!
<Shwaiil> bamhm182, hi ;D
<bamhm182> sorry if someone answered my question, but I didn't see it. How do you kill a program that won't close?
<Flannel> Shwaiil: Ubuntu Studio would have all that stuff installed by default, however you can always install the "regular" Ubuntu, and then add the various programs (and thats probably a better bet)
<Jack_Sparrow> Shwaiil That is offtopic for the support channel.. But we are a bit slow so.. Ubuntu Studio is what you want
<Jack_Sparrow> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bamhm182> thank you, I was just about to ask
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<bamhm182> if I was looking for a photoshop-like application for Ubuntu, Ubuntu Studio would work right?
<Shwaiil> I'm sorry I didnt knew this was the support channel and that my question was offtopic :D but thansk for your sugeston
<Shwaiil> bamhm182, I use Gimp...
<lifenova> bamhm182: GIMP is very near to photoshop and comes with Ubuntu by default ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> bamhm182 Just gimp or gimpshop
<bamhm182> alright
<Shwaiil> but.. didnt experienced ubuntu yet
<bamhm182> thanks
<vigo> bahm182: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1048693&highlight=force+quit That might be the solution
<bamhm182> it's worth a shot
<Shwaiil> Gimp is really good bamhm182!
<vigo> or a solution
 * racecar-56 is back (gone 00:43:31)
<bamhm182> something I recommend trying is the 3D cube effect once, and if, you get on Ubuntu, it's cool
<leeping_> Hey there, anyone here know why I'm not getting a $DISPLAY environment variable when I ssh into my new computer?
<racecar-56> im back
<leeping_> (supporting info: I installed the Server Edition of Ubuntu .. maybe I need to install some missing packages?)
<bamhm182> I had that installed last time I was on Ubuntu and it's neat, haven't got it installed this time yet
<bamhm182> thanks for the force quit help vigo
<vigo> If it worked, then I am happy
<ineedubuntuhelp> hello all
<G__81> i am downloading Ubuntu 8.10 just want to know that now all ubuntu releases are supported for 18 mths ?
<G__81> i mean apart from the LTS release
<G__81> ?
<maxxist> hello ineedubuntuhelp
<bamhm182> crap, I hit ctrl+alt+backspace thinking before I finished reading the sentence :P
<Flannel> G__81: That's how its always been yes.
<bamhm182> Now I get to restart my download! :D
<racecar-56> lol
<bamhm182> oh well, at least it killed the update manager
<maximumbob> does anyone know how to make the Screen license page not appear every time you start it? I've looked around in .screenrc but wasn't sure what to look for.
<marcel> how can i install gas ?
<ineedubuntuhelp> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jtaji> maximumbob: startup_message off
<AETE_KRAOUD> hi guys!
<AETE_KRAOUD> nobody is writing e?
<AETE_KRAOUD> i am so sad
<racecar-56> ?
<lifenova> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AETE_KRAOUD> racecar-56, : hi
<Xintruder> does ubuntu use a special encryption method?
<Xintruder> like xp uses efs
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : no
<Flannel> AETE_KRAOUD: This is a support channel, if you're looking for conversation, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<maxxist> anyone else get a weird white line under your gnome panel when using cube rotate effect in compiz?  its sort of like a tearing line right across the underside of the panel.  its works fine,  just a visual glitch i was curious about.
<AETE_KRAOUD> Flannel, : thanks ok
<Xintruder> how can i encrypt my ubuntu, to keep it safe from attacks?
<bamhm182> I've just got 1 more complaint about Ubuntu, I've got a USB bluetooth keyboard, and every time that I turn on my computer, I have to unplug the dongle, wait a few seconds, than plug it back in
<b_e_n_z> want to know if anyone has setup a db2 express-c v9.5 instance on ubuntu and can use SQL Squirrel client to remotely connect to it
<ineedubuntuhelp> i am having a little trouble loading a driver. i wonder if anyone in here has any experience with that. i am trying to load a driver for an intel 5100 wifi card using the ndiswrapper tool for windows wireless drivers. the output of my "ndiswrapper -l" shows my driver installed, yet my "iwconfig" shows "no wireless extensions". i am told (on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper) to then use the com
<bamhm182> does anyone have any tips to fix that?
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : there is  an option in ubuntu 8.10
<Xintruder> what option
<ineedubuntuhelp> i am told i have a driver "installed", but not "loaded"...not sure if this is the case (or even possible)
<martin_> hello
<b_e_n_z> i am using the IBM Net Driver (jdbc Type 4)
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : the option to encrypt a filesystem
<Xintruder> AETE_KRAOUD: where is it?
<maxxist> Xintruder what part of ubuntu do you want to encrypt?  web access? disk access?
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : ask maxxist  :-) better :-)
<elysium444> can i install ubuntu into a usb and make changes there. not a live usb i mean
<Xintruder> maxxist: AETE_KRAOUD told me to ask u
<Dr_willis> elysium444,  yes. to some degree.. Theres that usb-disk creater tool that lets you have some persistant changes.. it works decently well.
<ineedubuntuhelp> anybody in here know anything about loading a driver? i am new to ubuntu and cannot seem to get it to work
<Dr_willis> elysium444,  then theres doint an actual 'install' to a external usb drive.. but that can be more problemnatic
<Dr_willis> ineedubuntuhelp,  tell the channel more details as to what 'driver' you are refering to.
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder,  : I have work bye :-)
<AETE_KRAOUD> bye
<Xintruder> AETE_KRAOUD: ma 3indik ma 3nd jadity
<maxxist> elysium444 if you are trying to install ubuntu to a usb drive and use it as an bootable Operating System yes you can. follow up on Dr_willis comment
<ineedubuntuhelp> the driver i am using is the windows wireless driver, available on intellinuxwireless.org for the intel 5100...i have it on my desktop
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : what ?
<Xintruder> ma 3indik ma 3nd jadity
<elysium444> thanks guys
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : in english ?
<Xintruder> that is
<ineedubuntuhelp> it reads as "netw5v32"
<ineedubuntuhelp> and informs me that it is installed, with hardware present
<maxxist> i smell a troll.
<Dr_willis> ineedubuntuhelp,  its possible that driver is allready installed in ubuntu,. then again its possible its not. You may want to check the ubuntu forums for that exact chipset -  you may have to resorte to compiling it from source.. which can be a daunting task for a new user of linux.
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder, : but what does it means?
<Xintruder> AEi have work too, bye.
<ineedubuntuhelp> that sounds daunting...i upgraded to ibex, and was told ibex had native support for the intel 5100
<Dr_willis> ineedubuntuhelp,  if  you compiled/ and installed it - and knew the module name, you could manually load the module.
<Dr_willis> ineedubuntuhelp,  then it proberly does.. and its just a configuration issue you need to be working on.. not the driver issue.
<AETE_KRAOUD> Xintruder,  : whatever whatever ....................................................................................................................
<Xintruder> :)
<maximumbob> jtaji: thanks.
<ineedubuntuhelp> even if i am getting a "no wireless extensions" readout from iwconfig?
<maximumbob> Also, when I use gnome's terminal's transparent background feature... it always just shows through to the desktop image. And not very well at that.
<maximumbob> Is there a way to use true transparency here or would I need compositing?
<Dr_willis> maximumbob,   You would have to use the compiz features for 'true' transparency
<Xintruder> how can i assign file permissions using the gui, rather than terminal
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  right click on the file -> properties - i think. :)
<maximumbob> Dr_willis: darn. On my thinkpad, compiz breaks something. When I go to suspend with compiz enabled, my screen doesn't come back on when I come back.
<lifenova> Xintruder: right click and then it's an option in the properties window
<ineedubuntuhelp> also, dr willis: when you say configuration, do you just mean network configuration?
<esworp> so..  i'm using Xfce, and need a calendar/PIM that can sync with google calendar..  any hints?
<Dr_willis> ineedubuntuhelp,  yep. You may want to check out the wireless forums/threads on the ubuntu sites. - For my 2 wireless cards.. they just 'work' so i have no experience with troubleshooting the things.  THey either worked for me.. or they were totally unsupported.
<ineedubuntuhelp> ok
<esworp> i've use gpecal a lot on my n800..  but was wondering if there's a beter option
<ineedubuntuhelp> im going to check some of the network setup issues
<ineedubuntuhelp> thanks
<esworp> !calendar
<ubottu> calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<maximumbob> Also, do you know how to fix the problem with compiz where it breaks the 'desktop array' thing at the bottom: The bottom half is always black
<big> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<esworp> !gpe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpe
<esworp> !ical
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ical
<Dr_willis> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dr_willis> :)
<esworp> doh
 * nickrud is slooww tonight
<esworp> sorry .. that /was/ rude. my bad
<Dr_willis> I always got an Chat window to Ubottu :)
 * nickrud boggles at someone actually apologizing. His faith is renewed :)
<george_st-pierre> Hello all, I have a quick question.  Is it possible to run multiple tunnels on a single box?  like one tunnel to HE, one to another provider, etc.
<laughyn1nj4> i can't find /boot/grub/stage1   and i can't find /grub/stage1 ; why this is?
<Joeseph> hi. I was wondering how to switch the default port for the http interface on vlc to something other than 8080.       any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Joeseph,  check the vlc homepage. and docs.. it has a HUGE  section of well done docs.. its a command line artument/config file setting i imagine
<laughyn1nj4> the ubuntu install crapped out right at the end with some sort of grub error .. i want to install grub myself but can't find stage1   what gives?
<malibu> When I ssh into my machine or do an su - I get about a 20 second lag... Does anyone know how to start troubleshooting something like that?
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  possible the package failed to install.  You could boot a live cd. chroot to the installed system and reinstall the grub packages
<nkei0> Hey everyone, have any of you installed the new ati graphics driver?
<n8tuserf> malibu -> look at the sshd_config file for resolving your host where you are logging on from
<laughyn1nj4> chroot to installed sys ... tell me more...what's the cmd line?
<malibu> n8tuserf: Is that a yes/no kind of option?
<Dr_willis> !grub | laughyn1nj4
<ubottu> laughyn1nj4: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  'chroot /media/mountpoint'  and then  there may be more to it then that.
<laughyn1nj4> i've done all that
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me out, I'm trying to install the new ati graphics driver but it won't let me sh it
<n8tuserf> malibu -> or maybe you can disable the GSSAPI authentications
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  some times it just pays big time to learn  the down and dirty detail of grub.
<malibu> n8tuserf: That sounds more along the lines of what I need to do
<elysium444> does the usb-creator install ubuntu into a usb in a way that can save software changes and other system changes after reboot?
<laughyn1nj4> ok ... i'm trying.  i know my ubuntu system is inttalled on sda2 ... so i must mount that somewhere then chroot to that mount point?  is tthat correct?
<nkei0> Oh haha, nevermind i got it to work
<Rambozo> is there a virtual package to get the proper packages for a basic dev environment set up?
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  yes. b
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  then one or more sections of the 'fix grub' docs - detils the commands needed to properly reinstall grub
<kizer> hey
<bizkit_> im trying to see what i have on secondary drive, but my linux box is only seeing the /boot on the secondary drive
<kizer> would anyone know if the eeepc 900A has multitouch capabilities
<kizer> ?
<laughyn1nj4> ok thanks.  i'm off to hack away
<kizer> I'm hunting for a netbook
<vigo> Yipeeee! default is SeaMonkey
<elysium444> does the usb-creator install ubuntu into a usb in a way that can save software changes and other system changes after reboot?
<kizer> elysium444: yes it can
<kizer> it make a persistant install
<elysium444> kizer: thanks
<kizer> sure
<malibu> n8tuserf: how do I disable GSSAPI auths?
<kizer> I suggest doing a normal install onto an hd and then just select where you want the boot loader installed
<kizer> Oh and by the way. Kudos to Crunchbang linux!!!
<kizer> a new offspring of ubuntu
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<n8tuserf> malibu -> comment them
<laughyn1nj4> ok this is crazy.   my sda2 partition says it's FAT16 ... i KNOW i told the partitioner to make it ext3
<malibu> n8tuserf: Yeah found it.. sshd_config
<malibu> n8tuserf: Turning off GSSAPI didn't work
<n8tuserf> malibu -> did you restart sshd ?
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  'sudo fdisk -l' and look. It may be you are looking at  a usb drive.. or somthng
<malibu> n8tuserf: yup
<n8tuserf> malibu -> try to google for info on such
<laughyn1nj4> sudo fdisk -l is what i did to discover the FAT16 .... i just rebooted back to the live cd ... there are no usb drives connected ...
<hvgotcodes> i tried to use prevu to build the jaunty version of nvidia drivers but got the following error: dpkg-source: failure: cannot open *.dsc: No such file or directory
<malibu> n8tuserf: Yeah.. I will keep trying
<n8tuserf> laughyn1nj4 -> you may have told the partitioner, but did you tell the partitioner to write your selection?
<malibu> Running out of search terms
<hvgotcodes> can someone assist me on that prevu error?
<laughyn1nj4> i hit [next] or whatever ... thought the partitioner would write upoon next ... going on about the 15th attempt at this.
<malibu> n8tuserf: This might be something... I just noticed console-kit-daemon using 99% CPU
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  i tend to partition the disks first.. then tell the installer where to go to
<laughyn1nj4> how does one do that?
<laughyn1nj4> what other partitioner is there?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: are you familiar with prevu errors?
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  fdisk, cfdisk, gparted,
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, no ... the one time I used it it worked flawlessly
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, and for me, that's necessary :)
<malibu> n8tuserf: Awesome I think that was it
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: what do you mean necessary?
<laughyn1nj4> try and try again as they say
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, because I don't understand the errors?
<albuntu> hello to all
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: oh, lol
<n8tuserf> malibu -> what was it?
<hvgotcodes> i wonder if it failed because the package is in the restricted repo for jaunty
<albuntu> i removed iscponfig and i am getting this error with apache now : http://paste.ubuntu.com/111942/. anyone that can help ?
<laughyn1nj4> now the installer's partitioner reads it as ext3 ... i thought i told it ext3 ... wonder why fdisk says fat32?   unexpeccted.
<albuntu> now apache always fails with that error if i try to start it
<Dr_willis> laughyn1nj4,  some partitioner tools require you to 'apply/write' changes to disk.
<ari_stress> albuntu: better uninstall apache, and delete all it's config files in /etc/apache2
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: does prevu only work on source packages?
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, that's it's purpose, yes
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: so i cant use it to get a binary package
<laughyn1nj4> ok.  this is the partitioner that comes up when you install ibex ... there is no apply/write ... only -->forward
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, no
<Xintruder> is there a guest account enabled by default??
<n8tuserf> not that i knew of
<albuntu> ari_stress: why is that ? isnt any simple solution because i have made many changes to the config files in apache and i dont remember all of them. i tried uninstalling apache and reinstalling it but that didnt help
<malibu> n8tuserf: I'm reading a long big report right now on consolekit
<laughyn1nj4> fat16 ...that's ancient ... windows 98 used fat16 !
<ari_stress> albuntu: because uninstalling doesn't remove the config files
<malibu> Apparently it was just fixed the other day
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: i keep forgetting that any binary for jaunty wont work on intrepid
<hvgotcodes> nvidia-180-glx should be valid right?
<malibu> n8tuserf: It seems I got bit by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/284229
<albuntu> ari_stress: you mean removing all the apache2 folder in etc ?
<Xintruder> is there a guest account enabled by default?? in ubuntu 8.10
<malibu> n8tuserf: I need to run an update
<ari_stress> albuntu: correct
<albuntu> ari_stress: ok let me try
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, no, it's nvidia-graphics-driver-180 (at least in intrepid)
<codename> join /#ubuntuforums
<laughyn1nj4> when i mount sda2 i can see all the dirs one would expect in / on a linx sys
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, the source file that is
<laughyn1nj4> it's there ...
<nickrud> Xintruder, no
<adred> hi..why do it get this error each time i update my system: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5DC4E17435661D98. anyone know what it means?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: thanx, i tried that same error
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  they have a 'guest' feature where you Login in as normal account and then  if someome wants to borrow the pc.. you 'switch' to guest. account
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, try looking on packages.ubuntu.com for the name; I wouldn't be terribly suprised if it changed across releases
<Xintruder> Dr_willis: so the guest account is enabled by default in ubuntu?
<nickrud> Dr_willis, there is? What's it's home?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<hvgotcodes> the source package is what you said -- didn't work
<hvgotcodes> what is the launchpad url i can try pinging it
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, if you look on the column on right, it lists the source package name
<albuntu> ari_stress: did everything that you said. now i get this trying to start apache : /etc/init.d/apache2: line 44: /etc/apache2/envvars: No such file or directory
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: yes it is what you said
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  it dosent have a 'home' its a special semi-account
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, nope, I had a typo: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180  (drivers, not driver)
<ari_stress> albuntu: i mean uninstall, remove the dirs, then install apache again, it will give you clean config
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  its not quite the same as  a 'account called guest' its just a 'guest' feature
<ari_stress> albuntu: use synaptic, re-install apache
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: ah lets try that
<nickrud> Dr_willis, ah, thanks.
<arrrghhh> so ubuntu seems to be stealing my printer from my virtual machine.  how do i "umount" a printer from ubuntu using the cli?
<Xintruder> Dr_willis: windows has guest disabled by default. does that make ubuntu less secure?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: Success
<albuntu> ari_stress: thats what i did. --purged , removed the /etc/apache2 folder and reinstalled
<pc03> ndar_cool
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  its not the same sort of thing..  comparing apples and oranges.
<ari_stress> albuntu: is there any /etc/apache2 dir now?
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  Linux is more secure from the ground up due to how the filesystem/permissions work. for one thing
<albuntu> ari_stress:
<albuntu> no
<nickrud> plus the radically reduced number of targets, making it a much less productive hack
<Xintruder> Dr_willis: i logged out ubuntu mate, i cant find guest. where is it located?
<ari_stress> albuntu: what :)
<Zard0z> Anyone know how I can make "cpio -i" output to a folder other than the one it is in?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: did i need to run prevu package in a sudo?
<Citizen_Z> Greetings, quick question. Is printing to Novell NetWare printers still not supported by any package in Ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> i have  a web cam on a machine that is behind a firewall,  what is the best way to stream webcam stuff through the firewall?
<grendal_prime> something simple...
<Zard0z> Is there a general way to do this inLinux maybe?
<pkundu> hi anybody here running utorrent in ubutu with wine
<ari_stress> albuntu: Zard0z, find /blabla | cpio -i > /path/to/bla2
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, only for the init; for the build you don't
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: thats what i thought thanx
<Zard0z> @ari_stress - rly? - thought I'd tried that! - Will try again - thx! :-)
<arrrghhh> Xintruder, guest is disabled... but by default the "normal" user has "root" priveleges in the system.
<Xintruder> ok thank you
<kbreit> I am trying to get Ubuntu working on my laptop with an Atheros (I think) wireless card internally.  My AP is using AES and WPA2 personal.  Ubuntu isn't installed as I want to prove I can have it working before writing to the disk.  Can someone help me get wireless working?
<Zard0z> ari_stress, no joy, I'm trying to decompress a CPIO filesystem withing a GZ to an absolute path...
<keithclark> Anyone know how to get sound working in 8.10/
<grendal_prime> keithclark: what card?
<keithclark> grendal_prime, not sure
<Zard0z> Tried zcat /var/shit/initrd.gz | cpio -i >/var/shit/decompressed but that just gives me "/var/shit/decompressed/: Is a directory" :-/
<n8tuserf> !ohmy | Zard0z
<ubottu> Zard0z: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Fezzler> would "locate ~/.pilotmailrc" find this file if it resides anywhere on my computer?
<Zard0z> Whoops - sorry!
<keithclark> grendal_prime, how to tell?
<Zard0z> My systemis full of mucky paths *blush*
<Dr_willis> Xintruder,  you DONT log out.. You login as a normal user and then that user switching applet has the 'guest' thing...  its not a 'normal account'
<clrtxt> What's required to get plug and play working with usb keys and usb mice?
<_VIM_> Fezzler: you might have to run 'sudo updatedb' first then type 'locate filenameGOESHERE |less'
<keithclark> Ok, anyone else help with no sound?
<Pyles17> is there a way to get a live cd for powerpc macs? because as i understand, the alternate installer doesn't have live cd capability
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: so prevu finished, now i don't see the new packages in synaptic.  if they have the same name as the intrepid package, will it just be a straight update?  Or should it still show up?
<Pyles17> keithclark: alsamixer?
<keithclark> Pyles17, yes
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, when you did the prevu-init, did you tell it to use apt ?
<Pyles17> keithclark: so you tried that. that's all i know
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, it should be there. Try updating synaptic
<hvgotcodes> apt-get says the following packages will be kept back and then nvidia-glx-180
<hvgotcodes> The following packages will be upgraded: nvidia-180-kernel-source nvidia-180-modaliases
<n8tuserf> Dr_willis -> does it have an entry in /etc/passwd ?
<carpediem> keithclark: Try "sudo killall pulseaudio"
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, run apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 , and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: ok
<Dr_willis> n838901,  it doent have a pasword.. so i would guess no.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, you've never said why you need the latest jaunty by the way
<ddelong4> Anyone here want to help me out with a question?
<clrtxt> is plug and play supposed to work out of the box?
<keithclark> carpediem, thats the one!
<Pyles17> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<carpediem> ddelong4: please, just ask
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/111945/
<carpediem> keithclark: cool
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: want to see if latest nvidia drivers makes kde go better
<Zard0z> OK, in less smutty language! "zcat initrd.gz | cpio -i"  works fine if my current dir is the one I want to unzip it into, is there any way to make this output to an arbitrary folder other than cd'ing into it first?
<keithclark> carpediem, is that permanent?
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, ok, the same for the kernel module source
<wolter> hi, i get this error when trying to run etracer " X11 driver not configured with OpenGL"
<ddelong4> Lol, okay. After installing Ubuntu, I just realized that I cannot burn or read any type of disk. I cannot mount nor open them.
<bruenig> wolter: pretty straight forward what the problem is there
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: whats the package?
<nickrud> nvidia-180-kernel-source
<wolter> bruenig, what do you mean?
<bruenig> ddelong4: what happens when you try?
<carpediem> keithclark: pulseaudio is alpha at best, they never should've included it as the default in Ubuntu.  It needs the occasional kick in the butt....especially after things like hibernate, hung flash player, etc.
<ddelong4> One moment.
<bruenig> wolter: the error message is quite explicit
<keithclark> carpediem, cool!  Again, is this fix permanent?
<wolter> bruenig, well, it may be for you, but do you have any idea of how could I fix it? my xorg.conf has nvidia as driver.
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/111946/
<wolter> bruenig, I use compiz...
<carpediem> keithclark: I have to run that command every so often....so if you lose sound again, run it.
<ddelong4> This is what I get when I try to mount. Cannot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<keithclark> carpediem, excellent now that I know that!
<incadudeF> hello everyone im getting this when trying to update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<jeancalvin> what's the different between a PATCH cable and an ETHERNET cable?
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 . That should install the new one, and build the kernel module from that last package
<Dr_willis> jeancalvin,  2 wires are crossed over.
<jeancalvin> I need to buy a cable that connects from router to back of my computer
<carpediem> keithclark: you can always remove pulseaudio from your system, but then you are no longer running "ubuntu-desktop" which I definitely don't recommend.
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: roger roger
<jeancalvin> Dr_willis: which do i need?
<Dr_willis> jeancalvin,  normal cable woll work
<bruenig> wolter: program must be wrong then, edit the source code of it so it doesn't trip that error
<jeancalvin> Dr_willis: which is normal?
<wolter> bruenig, yeah sure, like
<bruenig> !info etracer
<wolter> ..i am an expirienced coder..
<ubottu> Package etracer does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> jeancalvin,    normal ethernet cable.. the ones you will find 99.99999999999999999999999999% of the time
<bruenig> what is etracer
<keithclark> carpediem, I will deal with the problem with the cl you gave me for the time being
<jeancalvin> Dr_willis:  so i do NOT need patch?
<wolter> bruenig, i got it from the add/remove
<wolter> bruenig, extreme tux racer
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: now if the kernel gets upgraded am i going to have issues?
<jeancalvin> Are you saying, Dr_willis, that I need ETHERNET cable?
<Dr_willis> jeancalvin,  unless ya got some old hardwqare/special needs. Not likely
<herb> Dr_willis: I'm not sure the ratio is quite *that* high.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, the new kernel system should autobuild this stuff for you now. But it's good to keep in mind
<herb> that's a lotta 9s
<jeancalvin> pls confirm, coz i'm buying online.
<Dr_willis> jeancalvin,  for a PC to PC network  WithOUT gigiabit cards.. you need a patch cable
<bruenig> wolter: yeah well if you are using compiz it must be that you have opengl, so if that program is throwing that error, you need to patch it
<jeancalvin> Dr_willis: RE: gigabit cards--- do I have those?
<bruenig> wolter: there may be a force option to it also, you might see
<kansan> when i try:   autossh -i /root/.ssh/chef_tunnel -p 24000 -nNT -R 6400:localhost:4000 chef-client@foo.dyndns.org ... then: telnet localhost 6400; i get Connection Refused
<rory096> if i reinstall firefox, will all my addons be deleted?
<jeancalvin> Dr_willis: in my computer, i have a NIC card
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: only one more -- and if it does break stuff and i am stuck in CL, how can i go back to the default intrepid driver?
<carpediem> rory096: no, they are stored in your profile in your home directory
<rory096> carpediem: thanks. does that also go for files the addons use (like sessions for sessionmanager, etc)?
<incadudeF> anyone?
<wolter> bruenig, ok
<carpediem> rory096: yes
<ddelong4> So, anyone know why I can't mount either of my 2 cd/dvd rw drives?
<rory096> carpediem: thanks
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, does this card work with the normal nv (free) video driver?
<jeancalvin> Dr_willis: i'm buying online, so i can't get customer service as well as in a store. thanks.
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: nooooooooo
<albuntu> ari_stress: ok i solved this problem. now the strange thing is that the browser gives me a php file output instead of executing the php file
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, ah, glad I asked :) .
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: i understand
<hvgotcodes> ;)
<herb> jeancalvin: post the link to the cable you're trying to buy?
<carpediem> rory096: if you look at .mozilla/firefox you'll see all your stuff in some form or another.  You can even back that folder up if you are concerned.
<Pyles17> is there a liveCD for powerpc macs? or is the alternate installer a liveCD as well?
<jeancalvin> herb: http://tinyurl.com/bffcc3
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, I would expect that sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180=180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 to do the trick. You probably won't have 3d accell without more work though.
<rory096> carpediem: perfect. you, sir, are a god
<wolter> bruenig, well, i think i will wine the windows version.. should work flawless, right?
<carpediem> rory096: back up the whole .mozilla folder if you do
<jeancalvin> herb, that links says "patch" but it does say it will conect computer to cable modem/router. Dr_willis says i most likely don't need patch. i'm confused
<rory096> carpediem: ok
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: but i should be able to recover right?
<herb> jeancalvin: that will be fine for what you're trying to do.
<jeancalvin> i see
<carpediem> rory096: you can even copy that .mozilla folder to other computers, even Windows, and your settings/themes/extensions/bookmarks will go with it.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, what that does is force apt to install that exact version number: refer to the apt-get policy that I had you pastebin, that's where the number comes from.
<kansan> how do i make 'while true ; do  ssh HOST ; done'   ... occur on every system startup (ubuntu hardy)
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: i get it.  you have been awesome and i really appreciate all the help.
<albuntu> i have an apache problem. i get apache to give me the output of a php file instead of executing the file. anyone that can help ?
<bruenig> wolter: don't use wine when there is a native version
<Zard0z> jeancalvin, you almost never need a patch cable for domestic networking stuff - the devices tend to be able to autodetect and use either - it would be very odd if you needed a patch cable to connect a domestic router to a domestic modem.
<wolter> bruenig, well, it doesn't work...
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, if there's a kernel mismatch, the driver should still work, just not have 3d acceleration. At that point, you'd still need to do kernel surgery, and I'm not positive without actually doing it myself or seeing a system in that condition what steps would be needed
<bruenig> wolter: fix it
<herb> Pyles17: there is a livecd for powerpc. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<wolter> bruenig, help me to
<carpediem> kansan: look at /etc/rcX.d where X is the runlevel you want it to run at
<Pyles17> herb, thanks
<j-b-r> what is the xf86-video-savage package for? Will it help fix my nVidia kernel modules (as I was told by someone)?
<incadudeF> hello everyone im getting this when trying to update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<herb> Pyles17: sorry, not live CD, install CD.
<bruenig> wolter: just crack open vim on the source, you should be able to search for that error message and then remove the conditional statement that leads to it
<carpediem> kansan: if you put it in there and chmod +x it will run at that runlevel on startup
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: when i tried to do a CL install of the nvidia driver from the nvidia package i encountered a api mismatch -- the x server wouldn't start so i  had to remove the new driver, and everything worked
<Pyles17> herb: that's what i thought, thanks anyway
<wolter> bruenig, its not a warning, its an error.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, from the nividia site?
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: would not forcing an install of the default (proprietary) driver for intrepid restore everything to  normal?
<rory096> oh wait, nevermind
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: yes from teh nvidia site
<Pyles17> i don't think they make liveCDs for powerpc. it's not even officially supported
<herb> Pyles17: if you want a live CD there is one for hardy which is the latest LTS. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<rory096> i think i just found out why firefox isn't working: i have 0 bytes of free space on my hard drive
<herb> Pyles17: the desktop CD is a livecd.
<nickrud> hvgotcodes, all things being equal, yes. But the equal is the question:)
<miik> aehhhhhhhhhh
<Pyles17> herb: thank you
<rory096> in related news, i'm an idiot
<bruenig> wolter: like I said, search for the error message in the source and remove the conditional statement that triggers it
<hvgotcodes> nickrud: well i have another machine with irc ;)  thanx again for all the help -- normal guys like me wouldn't be able to tinker like this easily without help from people like you
<herb> Pyles17: it's not officially supported, but I'm running it on an old G4, though as a server, not a desktop.
<Zard0z> @rory096 - LOL
<nickrud> rory096, if you were an idiot, you'd still be angry at us cuz we couldn't fix your firefox :)
<raz0o0x> wondering is someone could help: I have ubuntu 8.04.. sometime within the past two weeks my system started stopping while doing any of the following: logging out, restarting, shutting down... each time I have to press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to complete the action
<herb> Pyles17: I know the intrepid CDs had some issues.  so installing/testing from hardy is probably the best plan anyway.
<Pyles17> herb: cool cool. thanks. issues aren't good when trying to get people to switch
<kindofabuzz> raz0o0x, sounds like something isn't terminating, don't know what butthat's what it sounds like
<herb> Pyles17: really not
<herb> Pyles17: good luck
<rory096> nickrud: heh. thanks for your help.
<Pyles17> herb: thanks
<racecar-56> hi people
<herb> Pyles17: welcome
<phorensic> hi
<raz0o0x> kindofabuzz: how can i find out what might not be terminating?
<kindofabuzz> raz0o0x, no clue. sorry
<AHaynes> Hi I M new iz u guz
<kindofabuzz> and you're new at typing too looks like
<Pyles17> AHaynes: what?
<pepperjack> AHaynes hi welcome to ubuntu
<Matr|X> i want to install winxp with my ybntu
<AHaynes> bicth plz look at yo name!!
<Pyles17> I second pepperjack
<phorensic> Matr|X: dont do it
<bobbob1016> AHaynes, This channel is for english support....
<adred> hi..why do it get this error each time i update my system: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5DC4E17435661D98. anyone know what it means?
<Pyles17> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phorensic> Matr|X: jk... did you already install ubuntu?
<Matr|X> yes
<phorensic> Matr|X: well its better if you do windows first
<nickrud> !u | AHaynes
<phorensic> Matr|X: do you have partitions installed?
<ubottu> AHaynes: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<wolter> bruenig, windows version works like charm
<AHaynes> hell naw come too Kalamazoo and sat diz syit HOE
<WebcamWonder> adred: You need keys for the external repositories that you have added
<Matr|X> i have hard disk 40 i use all hard disk for ubntu
 * phorensic hifives nuckrud
<wolter> but i will try to find a fix on some forum bruenig
<AHaynes> All yall MOMAZ if yall got 1
<phorensic> Matr|X: is this a fresh install?
<kindofabuzz> i think i'm moving to Mint, it's what ubuntu should be
<j-b-r> You guys seriously have a "!u" message?
<Matr|X> cd
<Matr|X> i install from live cd
<AHaynes> so
<nickrud> AHaynes, please abide by the channel rules; this is a support channel
<Matr|X> hardy ver
<j-b-r> Do you have a message command for every possible issue?
<bruenig> wolter: you shouldn't use nonfree stuff
<adred> WebcamWonder: Would you mind telling me how do i know which repo? and how do i get it?
<Pyles17> j-b-r. quite a few
<wolter> bruenig, its free... what are you talking about?
<nickrud> j-b-r, we're lazy
<bobbob1016> What's the command to mute (as in not see their messages) someone in xchat?
<kindofabuzz> kalamazoo, ms? that explains why you can't type
<phorensic> Matr|X: is this a new install though?
<Matr|X> i have problem too with my x server when i restart my computer its give me black screen befor the logins winds
<adred> WebcamWonder: the key
<WebcamWonder> adred: Could you pastebin your sources?
<Cpudan80>  /ignore bobbob1016
<Cpudan80> That would ignore your own message ;-)
<adred> WebcamWonder: right away sir..
<prmdk_> any girl here?
<wolter> hi, can anybody run extreme tux racer game?
<wolter> prmdk_, why would you want to know?
 * nickrud doesn't need that to ignore Cpudan80 , it comes naturally :)
<Matr|X> i dont know bro im new i download cd from the home page and i install
<prmdk_> i just want to have a chat with a girl
<Cpudan80> lol nickrud
<Cpudan80> prmdk_: This is a support channel, try #defocus
<ddelong4> Can someone give me a hand? I need to mount my cd/dvd rw drives and get this error message "Cannot invoke CheckForMedia on HAL: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<prmdk_> thanks
<j-b-r> prmdk: So you game to a linux channeL?
<Pyles17> j-b-r: well said
<wolter> j-b-r, not a very good place to talk with girls, is it?
<j-b-r> I know, right?
<j-b-r> I mean, it would be awesome if there were more girls that liked this stuff...
<bkaps> can someone help me with configuring sound on an old compag presario?
<phorensic> Matr|X: I see.. thats fine.. the new version is intrepid ibex. If you just installed, in my opinion the easiest way to have both is to run your windows installer, set your partitions beforehand(you will have to delete your current install of ubuntu), install windows onto one of the 3 partitions and then run the ubuntu installer to install your system on the other 2 partitions
<adred> WebcamWonder: here... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m14aca9c2
<phorensic> bkaps: the only type of configuring i would do with a presario is to configure it straight off a 100 foot cliff
<WebcamWonder> adred: Gimme a minute
<Pyles17> second to that motion
<adred> WebcamWonder: it's okay,,take you time..
<linux_guy> is it sometimes NOT appropriate to convert rpm to deb with progs like alien?
<bkaps> well the laptop is for a friend.  He doesnt have anything else
<Flannel> linux_guy: It certainly doesn't always work out nicely, yes.
<slashzul> I updated from gcc-4.2.3 to gcc-4.2.4, vmware broke , how can revert to old gcc version
<phorensic> Matr|X: there are other ways, but to have the easiest setup that is what I would do
<Fezzler> I need to create a configuration file for a program called pilot-mailsync  I need to name the file ".pilotmailrc"  Can I use any text editor to make it?
<Pyles17> bkaps: understandable. let me do some google-fu
<nickrud> linux_guy, it's almost never appropriate
<linux_guy> Flannel, I'd like to get a prog called KGuitar for guitar tablature.  its an rpm file though.  HOW can I tell if I should convert it or not?
<bkaps> ok thanks that would really be helpful
<phorensic> Fezzler: yes
<nickrud> linux_guy, why not just do sudo apt-get install kguitar ? It's in the repos
<linux_guy> can ubuntu ONLY use deb? for packages?
<Fezzler> phorensic: And I do include the "." in the file name?
<nickrud> linux_guy, for packages, yes.
<slashzul> I updated from gcc-4.2.3 to gcc-4.2.4, how can revert to old gcc version
<phorensic> linux_guy: Yes, however some rpms can be converted with alien
<linux_guy> so there is no rpm manager for ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> adred: Try commenting the OOO repository, and then run a sudo aptitude update, see if it complains
<phorensic> linux_guy: no rpm is a different package management system
<linux_guy> because ubuntu is debian based, not some stinky hat right?
<nickrud> linux_guy, there are other ways to install stuff: prebuilt binaries (usually a .bin) and compiling among others
<phorensic> Fezzler: yes
<root_____> wow lots of people in here
<grenade> anybody have any idea how to get directx running in wine in ubuntu?
<Shii> is anyone here familiar with 64bit flash?
<phorensic> sup root_____
<Fezzler> phorensic: txs
<bkaps> anybody have an opinion on what the best small distro would be for old hardware
<adred> WebcamWonder: okay
<Shii> flash is making my firefox segfault, it makes me very sad
<WebcamWonder> Shii: technically, nspluginwrapper segfaults :)
<nickrud> bkaps, puppy or dsl are popular; you should investigate distrowatch.org for various options
<Shii> WebcamWonder: nah i am using the Adobe alpha
<Shii> it was working perfectly before
<linux_guy> i wonder why kguitars page only shows rpms
<Shii> i updated some packages, now, segfault
<WebcamWonder> Shii: Weird, I haven't had any problem what that
<WebcamWonder> Shii: with*
<bkaps> i have tried puppy nickrud but i cant get the integrated speakers in the laptop to work
<root_____> Anyone in here switch from gentoo to ubuntu
<Zopiac> I had only Ubuntu installed onto the computer. i then repartitioned the hard drive to add an NTFS Windows part., and installed XP. however, the closest thing to a
<Shii> ugh
<nickrud> linux_guy, try  apt-cache search kguitar , it will tell you it's already a deb available from the repos
<Shii> root_____: i did, but ages ago
<slashzul> anyone know how to rebuild my kernel with new gcc compiler?
<slashzul> I updated from gcc-4.2.3 to gcc-4.2.4, how can revert to old gcc version
<Zopiac> oops; closest thing to a GRUB only allows me to select between WINXP and WINXP :P
<root_____> im having trouble deciding which way to go for my home system
<root_____> i like both
<linux_guy> so when i want software, i should look in repo first, THEN, home page, then google etc?
<mg> what are some good CLI apps?
<nickrud> bkaps, I've not used either, just know they're popular
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Yes. Add getdeb in between there as well
<phorensic> bkaps: best is a matter of opinion.. obviously you should look at systems that dont use a ton of addons and intense code.. ie a light window manager/desktop manager etc
<bkaps> nickrud, oh ok sorrycompaq presario 1275
<nickrud> linux_guy, yeah. If you see something on the net that looks interesting, check the repos. 98% of the time it'll be there
<n8tuserf> mg vim
<linux_guy> and i check the repository how, exactly?  i usually look in add/remove
<mg> n8tuserf: love VIM!
<_VIM_> someone say VIM? :)
<mg> need more CLI apps
<bkaps> phorensic, yeah that makes since
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Synaptic
<linux_guy> sweet
<nickrud> linux_guy, ah. that's a limited list. system->admin->synaptic package manager, that's your friend
<linux_guy> you guys are the best
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Or if you are a CLI kinda guy, aptitude is your friend :)
<tuxxy__> anyone know what this bootup error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111949/
<phorensic> bkaps: sometimes going onto distrowatch.com (maybe .org??) is a good reference
 * linux_guy is down for a challenge sometimes
<nickrud> WebcamWonder, you an aptitude full screen dude?
<bkaps> phorensic, yeah i looked at dsl on distrowatch but there were problems with xvesa on my computer
<tuxxy__> anyone know what this bootup error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111949/
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: I prefer doing things with aptitude, yes. Much more flexible and faster
<nickrud> linux_guy, stick with synaptic for a bit, till you get a better feel for packaging. Then aptitude can be really powerful.
<Royall> What is a good RSS program that notifies by either a balloon or a libnotify box of new items in the feed?
<bkaps> phorensic, its old hardware but forced to run a slower xorg
<n838901> Royall: how did the firmware update go?
<linux_guy> nice, NOW, I use gnome, but KDE software 'works' .... Is that supposed to be like that?
<Joeseph> In vlc, I can open a stream over the internet... but whenever the web interface changes files, it plays locally instead of over the network.....  any idea how to fix this?
<nickrud> linux_guy, yep
<k0tar3l> linux_guy L yes
<Royall> n838901: For the drive? I think I told you, I had the module bay disabled in the BIOS, it wasn't the firmware
<linux_guy> then WHY say its for kDE
<phorensic> bkaps: if u want a challenge there is LFS
<linux_guy> why not just say its for *nix
<throwt> becaused it's made using kde libraries... hence it's made for kde
<bkaps> pyles17, did you ever find any thing on google
<k0tar3l> linux_guy : you have the kde libs installed
<n838901> Royall: oh yeah haha. lot has happened since then
<throwt> but there's a level of interopability
<tuxxy__> anyone know what this bootup error means please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111949/
<bkaps> phorensic, LFS?
<nickrud> linux_guy, it's just a different set of software that writes to the screen; but it's still the same screen
<phorensic> bkaps: linux from scratch
 * linux_guy is glad you guys are so damn smart
<wolter> where can i find like a place with linux game developers, i mean, channel..
<wolter> ?
<bkaps> phorensic, i dont have the techinical know how
<j-b-r> I tired LFS once
<linux_guy> gotta run, battery's dying
<j-b-r> The computer was sooo slow
<linux_guy> thanks again
<j-b-r> It literally took 6 days to compile GCC
<Shii> ugh
<Shii> youtube works but google video segfaults
<phorensic> bkaps: i see .. they have a guide you pretty much follow along
<nickrud> LFS teaches a lot. I spend nearly a year messing with that before I was satisfied
<j-b-r> After that I was like, "forget this"
<Shii> what's the difference between youtube and google video?
<racecar-56> wow gcc took 6 days?
<bkaps> phorensic, where?
<tuxxy__> anyone know what this bootup error means please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/111949/
<phorensic> j-b-r: ouch
<racecar-56> O_O
<Shii> why are random other things segfaulting?
<racecar-56> for me it took 6 hours
<j-b-r> It was a 486, I think
<bkaps> phorensic, just google LFS i guess?
<racecar-56> i have a 686
<WebcamWonder> Shii: memtest perhaps?
<racecar-56> :>
<nickrud> j-b-r, that's hard to believe; I never --- a, mine was a celeron
<mg> Is there such a think as a console jukebox app?
<phorensic> bkaps: linuxfromscratch.org
<racecar-56> lol
<bkaps> phorensic, that would make since
<Shii> WebcamWonder: how do i memtest?
<j-b-r> I dunno, I think it probably just died after the first day and I never noticed
<WebcamWonder> Shii: LiveCD has an option for it
<nickrud> bkaps, that's excellent for learning, but not for your main system unless you're a masochist :)
<Shii> man i don't want to livecd, i just want to watch this video :(
<bkaps> nickrud, i could always use the know how
<phorensic> bkaps: Yah i think i remember gcc being 24x the base standard unit
<WebcamWonder> Shii: Just to make things clear, memtest checks your RAM for instability, etc.
<Shii> yeah i know... i'm kind of worried about that
<Shii> i built this box myself and the hardware has always been awful
<Shii> i'm attempting "memtest 12MB" to start with
<bkaps> phorensic, i think im going to try this LFS thing
<WebcamWonder> Shii: Have you considered switching to nspluginwrapper?
<nickrud> bkaps, find something that you can use, and then build lfs from that. You need a working linux install to work with lfs in the beginning, anyway
<Shii> WebcamWonder: i'd love to but the instructions are kind of confusing
<phorensic> bkaps: if you dont have a lot of time id suggest something else
<WebcamWonder> Shii: Google for scripts. They take care of everything
<bkaps> nickrud, would old hardware work for that
<nickrud> bkaps, think of it as your custom car you're building in your garage: You still need a car to get to and from work.
<phorensic> bkaps: you could try xubuntu
<Matr|X> i have ubntu on hard disk 40 i use full hard disk to install ubntu , if i want to install windows , qtparted and rsize the 40 giga and make 10 giga for windows and then install windows is this good /
<bkaps> phorensic, i just wont sleep and i had lots of problems with xubuntu
<phorensic> Matr|X: depends what you have for windows, remember windows is a memory hog you may want more
<Matr|X> no 10 giga is enogh
<Matr|X> but
<phorensic> Matr|X: you probably want 1-2GB for swap space too
<Matr|X> yea
<Matr|X> its done
<bkaps> nickrud, so if i have a main laptop and then this old computer than that should work right
<phorensic> bkaps: oh really.. bummer,
<pkundu> in ubuntu when i click the windows partition it gets mounted autometically , but how can i mount it in the startup
<racecar-56> gotta restart
<racecar-56> brb
<nickrud> bkaps, yes. Actually,
<Matr|X> so if i resize my hard agine on ubntu this will do eny thing with my ubntu ? crash or some thing
<nickrud> bkaps, use the old one as a server.
<Matr|X> i should install ubntu agine ?
<bkaps> phorensic, i acctually got fluxbuntu to work for a while but got fed up with fluxbox
<pkundu> after mount , the mount command show "/dev/sda5 on /media/Data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<phorensic> Matr|X: remember you are going to have to reinstall or update grub to be able to boot to either OS, windows will over write the mbr and hide ubuntu
<pkundu> what shld be the fstab entry if required
<Matr|X> ah
<bkaps> nickrud, its really old im not sure if that will make a difference
<Matr|X> so how to update grup ?
<phorensic> bkaps: Ive pretty much stuck with gnome since Ive used ubuntu, I want to try enlightenment one of these days
<ikonone> I have a program that I just installed into wine.  every file is write protected and I need to install an update
<adred> WebcamWonder: it's okay now.. looks like both the AWN and OOo 3 repos can't go along. If I uncomment either of them, I get the error. While if I comment both of them, I don't get the error. But I suspect the OOo 3 repo is causing the problem since AWN repo was doing fine before I adde the OOo 3 repo. Anyway thanks so much!
<phorensic> !grub | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonone> is there a way to change permissions on all of the files at once?
<Shii> WebcamWonder: i ran the nspluginwrapper GetFlash script and now it shows no plugins at all!
<bkaps> phorensic, enlightenment looks nice have you tried beryl
<phorensic> bkaps: beryl is now compiz and comes with ubutnu, so yes I have.. i also used beryl ack in edgy when it still had issues
<WebcamWonder> adred: Both of the repositories could be signed actually. I am not sure, since google didn't turn up a lot regarding those keys
<ryanprior> bkaps: Beryl is dead, has been for a long time. It's merged with Compiz now.
<WebcamWonder> Shii: That was fast, what script did you run?
<Shii> r124
<phorensic> too slow ryanprior i win
<bkaps> phorensic, well i haven't been using it and was just curious
<wolter> ah... having problems with supertuxkart as well
<bkaps> phorensic, what is compiz?
<WebcamWonder> Shii: What?
<ryanprior> !compiz | bkaps
<Matr|X> plz tell me the size shouldi do for ubntu system
<ubottu> bkaps: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Shii> nspluginwrapper 1.8.6
<phorensic> bkaps: I currently use it on both of my computers.. compiz is beryl under a new name.. to simplify  things
<ikonone> HELP: how do I change the the file permissions of an entire directory with directories under it?
<bruenig> ikonone: -R
<SquareHimself> ikonone: man chmod
<phorensic> bkaps: I think technically compiz was around first, then forked and then beryl wasborn, and they re-merged??
<ryanprior> Matr|X: What do you mean the size you should do?
<ikonone> oh...
<ikonone> tyh
<ikonone> ty
<bruenig> SquareHimself: stop trolling
<bkaps> phorensic, i see
<Matr|X> i mean i will partion my hard disk again
<SquareHimself> bruenig: I think rtfm is good advice, thank you very much.
<phorensic> bkaps: Which ubuntu are you running right now?
<bruenig> !rtfm | SquareHimself
<ubottu> SquareHimself: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bruenig> PERIOD!
<linux_guy> real quick, what is 'sudo -s'
<RealKillaz> Hi I really need some help to prevent my system from being instable. I just upgraded to 8.10, but during the upgrade it asked for a password, which I didnt enter correct.. now I have received a message saying that there was an error during the upgrade and that I need to run a command to continue the upgrade. The problem is stupid me didnt write the command down. What's the command to continue/restart the the upgrade?
<ryanprior> phorensic, bkaps: Beryl was created when the community felt that the Red Hat-controlled Compiz project wasn't responding to outside developers, and once the Red Hat guys got on the ball, the Beryl developers helped to merge their changes back into Compiz.
<adred> WebcamWonder: I see. As far as I can remember, both AWN and OOo3 how-to did not have any instruction about getting keys whatsoever. Now I know what causing the problem. Maybe I will contact the maintainer for a heads up.. thank you!
<SquareHimself> bruenig: i'm new here.
<Bryan_Sierra> linux_guy, signs you in using root.
<SquareHimself> bruenig: I'll keep it in mind ;)
<Matr|X> so the ext3 for ubntu partation 2 giga , 4 giga or wht i dont know
<bkaps> phorensic, hardy
<WebcamWonder> adred: No problems
<bruenig> SquareHimself: it's ok, just be aware, we hope to keep our users ignorant
<phorensic> Matr|X: do you want to just resize or are you going to reinstall both over?
<linux_guy> thought so, so that's kinda dangerous
<ryanprior> Matr|X: You probably want between 10G and 20G for /, then the rest for /home.
<Matr|X> yes
<tritium> linux_guy: it's the same as "sudo so".  What you really want is "sudo -i".  <-- Bryan_Sierra
<ikonone> beautiful it worked
<ikonone> ty
<bkaps> ryanprior, that makes since
<Matr|X> now great
<linux_guy> sudo -i
<Matr|X> 21 giga like the cd  asking me
<nickrud> bruenig, now now :) SquareHimself man something is good, with a pointer to what to look for ;)
<linux_guy> ?
<Shii> ugh.... firefox-plugin-gnash is really bad
<tritium> linux_guy: yes
<Matr|X> 11 giga i think
<tritium> bkaps: makes sense, even
<phorensic> bkaps: yes hardy should have compiz installed, you just have to enable the features.. have you tried installing ccsm?
<linux_guy> what's -i?
<Matr|X> 11 giga ext3 + 2 giga swap ,, am i right ?
<tritium> linux_guy: a switch, just like -s.
<bkaps> phorensic, on synaptic
<Bryan_Sierra> tritium, thats being really technical. They're more or less the same.
<phorensic> bkaps: sure!
<duryodhan> Hi .. I am running a linux system and I want to install ubuntu 8.10 - I don't have the alternate CD -- Is there any way I can install ubuntu without having to burn the CD / usb disk ?
<tritium> Bryan_Sierra: slight differences.
<duryodhan> I have lilo etc. ready
<WebcamWonder> !info ccsm | bkaps
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in intrepid
<vegombrei> ive loaded all my pictures on f-spot photo manager .. they are all jpeg .. but when i double click to open it doesnt open the file to view .. is there some sort of plug in i need ??
<phorensic> Matr|X: I would probably to 15 for windows 2 for swap and the rest for ubuntu, and install windows first
<linux_guy> probably stuff i shouldn't mess with.... just yet
<phorensic> bkaps: it will be under compiz config settings manager
<ryanprior> duryodhan: You can use Lubi, or you can netboot, or you can use a VM, or you can ask Launchpad for a CD through the mail.
<Matr|X> wht is windows file system i will make ,, ntfs , fat32 , or wht
<bkaps> phorensic, ok i will search for that
<linux_guy> 'sudo rm all the work i've done'
<phorensic> ryanprior: ahhh i see thank you for the info
<Matr|X> 15 for windows , 2 for swab rest for ubntu is cool for me :D
<bkaps> phorensic, yeah i guess it is installed already
<bkaps> phorensic, how to configure
<phorensic> bkaps: oh if you type in ccsm at a command prompt or alt-f2 it will load the compiz manager and you can configure there
<Matr|X> so wht is the best file system for c/windows partion is fat32 or ntfs  caz i want ubntu read the c:/windows partion
<phorensic> bkaps: some of the settings require that you have 3d rendering enabled
<eross> does a 64-bit game server offer any advantage over 32-bit server on either 32bit or 64bit machine?
<phorensic> Matr|X: ntfs
<ryanprior> Matr|X: NTFS is far better than fat32, but you can install EXT3 support for Windows.
<miik> MatBoy, ntfs is less open than fat32 but its the technically superior file system. ntfs works good in linux, so its best for you to use ntfs.
<phorensic> Matr|X: ubuntu is cool and can read all those file systems, windows is not coo and cant read linux filesystems without help
<duryodhan> hi.. got dced -- anyone have any solutions ?
<RealKillaz> No one knows?
<ryanprior> eross: If the server has >3GB of RAM, it won't be able to use (address) it all on a 32-bit system. Also, 64-bit systems are inherently faster on a 64-bit capable processor.
<Matr|X> but i make install the last time windows ntfs file system ubntu not read drive c :/windows
<bamhm182> hey
<RealKillaz> how do I restart an interrupted upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Dr_willis> Matr|X,  you just need to have the proper entry in /etc/fstab to mount the windows drives.. People often overlook that step in the installer.
 * ame_ looks around
<bamhm182> I just thought of something, I've got a Zune, I'm 150% sure that Microsoft hasn't and probably won't port the Zune software to Ubuntu, does anyone know of another method to connect my Zune to my Ubuntu PC?
<eross> ok, it has 4Gb of ram.. so I could host two game servers and still be able to play my own fps noob shooters, or use applications on it with little problem?
<ryanprior> RealKillaz: Uh oh. What happens when you start update-manager?
<Dr_willis> bamhm182,  if you are lucky  - it can be seen as a normal usb thumbdrive.
<Dr_willis> !zune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<bamhm182> I seriously doubt that'd work Dr_willis, but it's worth a shot
<phpstar> hello
<Dr_willis> bamhm182,  No idea. I dont plan on ever owning a zune :) or ipod
<Dr_willis> bamhm182,  im sure goggle knows! :) google knows all
<miik> bamhm182, Zune might work in Songbird, not sure
<RealKillaz> It said system is up to date and the 8.10 option is gone.
<miik> Dr_willis, word :D
<phpstar> is it possible to autostart virtualbox image as soon as i logon in ubuntu ??
<bamhm182> I tried google
<RealKillaz> ryanprior: It said system is up to date and the 8.10 option is gone.
<bamhm182> I will try songbird
<ryanprior> RealKillaz: I read that. In that case, I don't know what you should do. Keep asking, though.
<vegombrei> ive loaded all my pictures on f-spot photo manager .. they are all jpeg .. but when i double click to open it doesnt open the file to view .. is there some sort of plug in i need ??
<bamhm182> does anyone know if the iPod has Drag 'n Drop capabilities?
<johnnyredl> hi. i need a PHP/MySQL developer. PM me.
<miik> bamhm182, Zune uses MTP protocol, Songbird has support for it http://getsongbird.com/
<johnnyredl> bamhm182: it does. enable disk usage.
<johnnyredl> bamhm182: "manually manage my music"
<bamhm182> very nice, thanks miik
<miik> "Songbird's device support is limited. The Device Support wiki has additional details about what's supported. Apple iPhones, iPod Touch and Microsoft Zune devices are not yet supported."
<miik> hmm wait mayeb it doesnt
<johnnyredl> hahahha
<bamhm182> ah, damn
<bamhm182> what were you saying johnnyredl?
<miik> "Microsoft
<miik> 	Zune
<miik> 	Media Player 	0.7.0 Final 	1.0.8 	Mount, Library, Play, Eject 	Community 	No known major issues"
<miik> wait, maybe it actually does
<FloodBot1> miik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RealKillaz> damn.. and the upgrade was almost ready.
<Delvien> Anyone know off the top of their head how we can disable the loud Beep when you backspace too far ( I already have it disabled in System>prefs>sounds) still beeps
<miik> bamhm182, well try songbird, it *might* work
<SquareHimself> Delvien: Unload the module.
<bamhm182> alright, I'll give it a shot
<SquareHimself> Delvien: Or unplug the internal speaker from the mobo.
<rikkimaru> I installed openssh-server, but when I attempt to ssh to my IP the password doesn't work.  Do I have something configured incorrectly?
<ryanprior> Delvien: echo 1 > /proc/sys/stfuplz
<miik> bamhm182, i also found 'qlix' in the repository, that can do Zune
<nathanhelp> what version of Grub is included in Ubuntu 8.10?
<miik> grub1
<Dr_willis> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu45 (intrepid), package size 392 kB, installed size 916 kB
<Dr_willis> Version 0.97-29 Look like
<ryanprior> nathanhelp: see also: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=grub
<jra> heavily patched grub 0.9x, as usual
<nathanhelp> legacy in other words?
<bamhm182> where's the repository? I used to know, but I forgot
<Shii> WebcamWonder: "http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" is 404
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder what they needed to patch
<Shii> i'm betting that's why nspluginwrapper doesn't work
<SquareHimself> jra: Yeah, grub works fine for me without Ubuntu patches.
<WebcamWonder> Shii: Get flash player 10 please. 9 is horrible at its best
<jra> SquareHimself: one does wonder why...
<Shii> i did... that's the one that segfaults on google video
<SquareHimself> jra: Indeed.
<Shii> you told me to try nspluginwrapper to resolve the segfault :v
<bamhm182> I downloaded the Ubuntu 8.10 iso, shouldn't it be on my desktop?
<WebcamWonder> Shii: Flash player 10 for 32 bit which you can run from nspluginwrapper :)
<Shii> ohhh, i see
<bamhm182> or does Ubuntu move it somewhere when it's done downloading?
<johnnyredl> i need a PHP/MySQL developer available for new work. pm me.
<Jim_Raynor> hi
<Jim_Raynor> anyone has experience with kmobiletools? I'm trying to download the address book from my mobile phone (Moto L6) but no luck
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | johnnyredl
<ubottu> johnnyredl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<johnnyredl> sowwy.
<Shii> sudo nspluginwrapper -i ./libflashplayer.so
<Shii> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shii> well that's no good
<nathanhelp> How do I see/access my HD GRUB, from a Live CD boot?
<bamhm182> where's the trash?
<WebcamWonder> !trash | bamhm182
<ubottu> bamhm182: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<nathanhelp> I'm at the Gnoem desktop
<bamhm182> nevermind, found it
<nathanhelp> *Gnome
<bamhm182> thanks
<Delvien> ryanprior Was that necessary?
<Delvien> SquareHimself: It's coming from the speakers, not the speaker on the mobo
<bamhm182> ugh... This computer hates me
<bamhm182> now to go download Ubuntu 8.10 for the 3rd time :D
<miik> Delvien, try disable all system sounds, thats what i do
<Delvien> miik that isnt really a solution
<WebcamWonder> bamhm182: Torrent :) :P
<supersix4our> anyone know how well netbeans runson ubuntu vs. gentoo?
<phorensic> bamhm182: hmm maybe saving the iso or burning it to a disk is a good choice?
<ryanprior> Delvien: There actually is a file somewhere that you can touch or echo 1 to or something that disables the system beep on a kernel level. I forgot what it was though, and hated myself a little, so I lashed out at you. =P
<WebcamWonder> ryanprior: rmmod pc-speaker (I think, not sure)
<jra> pcsp
<Jim_Raynor> is there another program to get access to the phonebook?
<nickrud> WebcamWonder, pcspkr
<Jim_Raynor> tried it with moto4lin, but i just got access to the filesystem
<ryanprior> supersix4our: Most Java benchmarks I've seen run about as well on Ubuntu as they do on Gentoo, so I doubt you'd see a big performance delta.
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: Ahh. Thanks. One of the first things I do :)
<bamhm182> phorensic, I downloaded it, forgot about it, than just went to go burn it and it was gone
<bamhm182> I downloaded it about 3 hours ago
<Delvien> Ah, it was terminal, there was an option in there to turn it off.
<phorensic> bamhm182: thats not cool.. you did that twice?
<dementia_> pike_: dang pike you're still on
<bamhm182> nah
<bamhm182> the first time I accidentally hit ctrl+alt+backspace when it was most the way through it
<supersix4our> ryanprior: sounds good. Any experience runnign eclipse?
<ryanprior> supersix4our: I run Eclipse on Ubuntu regularly. Beware: the version in the repository is hella outdated, so grab the package from Eclipse's website.
<slashzul> how can I force a  reinstall of linux-image-XX if I keep getting already newest version ?
<vegombrei> ive loaded all my pictures on f-spot photo manager .. they are all jpeg .. but when i double click to open it doesnt open the file to view .. is there some sort of plug in i need ??
<Jim_Raynor> bamhm182: that's why you use torrent files for ISO images
<supersix4our> ryanprior: Thanks!
<WebcamWonder> vegombrei: right click on the picture and select to open in whatever program you wish
<rikkimaru> I installed openssh-server, but when I attempt to ssh to my IP the password doesn't work.  Do I have something configured incorrectly?
<slashzul> is there a way to force to reinstall a kernel image?
<mattgyver83wasta> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bamhm182> I hate torrents, they're so insanely slow most the time
<nathanhelp> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<nathanhelp> !mnt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnt
<bamhm182> you can find the occasional odd torrent that's quick, but overall they're slow
<phorensic> bamhm182: nah you gotta port forward properly and they are coo
<albuntu> i am trying to load php5 module for apache with a2enmod php5 but it isnt available. can anyone help ?
<nathanhelp> !hardrive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardrive
<Jim_Raynor> yep... proper port handling and welcome speed
<Jim_Raynor> also, a nice tracker... but the Ubuntu ones should be seeded everywhere
<munk> anyone know how to get the version number of virtualbox? I can find the GUI version no prob but I need the core version
<Jim_Raynor> anyway.... anyone syncs phone's addressbook with Ubuntu?
<phorensic> Jim_Raynor: nah just google contacts
<Jim_Raynor> trying it with kmobiletools and failing... over and over...
<phorensic> Jim_Raynor: my phone sux
<slashzul> vmware 2.0 is breaking under ubuntu 8.04 http://tinyurl.com/vmware-problem
<Jim_Raynor> mine too... taht's why i need to get out those contacts
<Jim_Raynor> before it dies
<phorensic> i c
<slashzul> vmware 2.0 is breaking under ubuntu 8.04 http://tinyurl.com/vmware-problem due to gcc mismatched kernel crap
<phorensic> nathanhelp: you heed help bro?
 * Until_It_Sleeps is happy! He made Ubuntu look like Windows XP MCE 2005! Now if only he could get his sound card to work...
<SquareHimself> Until_It_Sleeps: You should be ashamed.
<Until_It_Sleeps> I think when I took apart my computer to repair the power jack I forgot to reconnect the sound card...
<Until_It_Sleeps> SquareHimself: :P
<SquareHimself> Until_It_Sleeps: You don't deserve sound.
<SquareHimself> That's why it won't work!
<Jim_Raynor> Until_It_Sleeps: crappy song, kickass video
<Until_It_Sleeps> xD
<Until_It_Sleeps> Yeah, because I don't deserve sound, it won't work under all three of my operating systems 9_9
<llanto_subterran> Help? I'm trying to compile some of the WMdockApps but i'm missing some libraries does anyone know which ones they might be ?
<nathanhelp> phorensic: I bit
<leviatan> help ubuntu.es
<leviatan> donde lo veo
<leviatan> como me cambio
<SquareHimself> Until_It_Sleeps: Besides... when you try to make things like Windows (like super patching and stuff)... you MUST have things break... all the time.
<Until_It_Sleeps> xD
<leviatan> que
<WebcamWonder> !es | leviatan
<ubottu> leviatan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Until_It_Sleeps> But I want the look of Windows, without the possible breakage. And now I have it :P :D
<SquareHimself> Until_It_Sleeps: Umm.... wrong. You're using Ubuntu
<SquareHimself> :D
<leviatan> como entro en el de spanish
<leviatan> u buntu
<MonicaSystem> yess
 * MonicaSystem use ubuntu 8.10
<Until_It_Sleeps> Exactly :P
<phorensic> Until_It_Sleeps: why would you want the look of windows? ick
<MonicaSystem> the code name Intrepid^Ibex
<slashzul> leviatan: que necessitas?
<Jim_Raynor> click en el link, leviatan
<Until_It_Sleeps> Because Windows MCE 2005 looks cool.
<leviatan> ayuda con ubuntu
<nathanhelp> phorensic: Yeah i would like help if you can manage it. I have a WinXP box that has Grub. I had two HD's in it, then removed one. Now Grub isn't loading and is giving me error 21, and stops. the WinXP box only has Network. Anything I can do? Any tips you can give me?
<jrhod> test
<Until_It_Sleeps> Access denied :P
<bamhm182> I have an idea
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: Should have setup grub with UUIDs for persistant block naming
<phorensic> nathanhelp: pm me plz
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: tsk tsk
<leviatan> necesito instalar librerias de c
<leviatan> en ubuntu
<llanto_subterran> Help? I'm trying to compile some of the WMdockApps to use on fluxbox but i think i'm missing some libraries does anyone know which ones they might be ?
<nathanhelp> SquareHimself: No idea what your talking about.
<leviatan> pero aqui todos hablan ingles
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: That's your problem then
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: As in, fix that.
<Dr_willis> nathanhelp,  you do get the grub menu?
<bamhm182> is there a temporary file location on Ubuntu
<bamhm182> ?
<WebcamWonder> bamhm182: /tmp
<nathanhelp> SquareHimself: Dont talk to me like Im dumb. Guidance is appreciated, patronising is not. :)
<nathanhelp> Dr_willis: I do not.
<Until_It_Sleeps> Could somebody who knows... whatever language this is... help leviatan here?
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: I'm saying, use UUIDs for grub
<leviatan> como me cambio a ubuntu in spanish
<Jim_Raynor> leviatan, escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<WebcamWonder> !es | leviatan
<leviatan> ok
<Dr_willis> With GRUB - some times you just have to break down and go to the grub homepage and learn how grub works. Sound like grub was installed on the OTHER hard drive.. you need to boot to live cd. and reinstall grub perhaps.  following one of the methoods in the !grub ting
<nathanhelp> SquareHimself: I still have no Idea what your talking about. I could google, but that wont fix my current problem will it?
<snakeyes_> que necesistas leviatan, exactamente?
<On0bi> is there anyway to turn compiz on and off?
<[tggrbot]> anyone know how to compile c code with gcc?
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: Umm... yes, it will actually.
<leviatan> es que no se como hacer para que en un codigo en c sirva /a
<WebcamWonder> On0bi: System -> Preferences -> Apperence -> Visual Effects
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: A quick google for the error, then setting up grub properly with persistance device naming... and you're fixed.
<bamhm182> dang, I thought that perhaps that's where the copy of 8.10 that I had went
<SquareHimself> s/persistance/persistant
<WebcamWonder> [tggrbot]: gcc <file_name>
<[tggrbot]> thanks
<bamhm182> also, wiik, songbird doesn't seem to support the Zune
<bamhm182> either that or I'm too tired to figure it out...
<snakeyes_> leviatan: cuenta me mas acerca de que queieres alcanzar  con tu codigo?
<[tggrbot]> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<WebcamWonder> bamhm182: libmtp apparently does. It has an entry in brainstorm
<bamhm182> alright, thanks
<bamhm182> I will check it out
<leviatan> un sonido
<bamhm182> do you know if it syncs?
<kansan> what port(s) does vncviewer operate over?  vncviewer 192.168.0.217:0  ?
<tommy_armour> question about dual monitor and cube rotate.  The displays are separate as It rotates,  how do I make it look like one big cube?
<tommy_armour> 5900
<WebcamWonder> bamhm182: Hardly. It came up with the google search "zune ubuntu" :)
<tommy_armour> 5800 for http:
<tommy_armour> 5900 is default port
<leviatan> es que apenas comienzo a programar y quiero que tenga la mayor librerias posibles
<bamhm182> that was the problem I had with songbird, apparently you could access it, but it didn't have anything past that
<snakeyes_> me voy a buscar al ratito por un libereria que se sierve. espera....
<Berserkur> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu keep kernel-panic'ing randomnly? This has been going on for a long time and now I can't even make an argument to my MCSA friends anymore. Everytime I coma back to my computer now. There is a panic
<leviatan> ok grax
<tamer> hi
<bamhm182> ah, alright, weird, I could have sworn I googled Zune ubuntu, I must have worded it differently...
<Berserkur> And I don't have the known wireless chipset problem
<WebcamWonder> bamhm182: Google is nicer with me :P
<tamer> hi all
<Jim_Raynor> is there any mobile phone version of Ubuntu?
<Jim_Raynor> I want to install it on a Samsung Omnia...
<SquareHimself> Jim_Raynor: Too bad.
<bamhm182> "Authentication required for file transfer which does not yet work"
<gerber_> I have 2 computer both with ubuntu, how i network this 2 together help please ?
<SquareHimself> Jim_Raynor: Your phone couldn't handle the mass of Ubuntu
<Berserkur> And i've checked my memory. That is not the problem!!
<bamhm182> oh well
<bamhm182> I've got more than enough music for now...
<Jim_Raynor> ok... which phone does?
<SquareHimself> Jim_Raynor: None as far as I know
<bamhm182> if I absolutely NEED something, I'll just use my mom's computer
<SquareHimself> Jim_Raynor: Google for embedded linux for your phone model.
<gerber_> I have 2 computer both with ubuntu, how i network this 2 together help please ?
<Jim_Raynor> EMBEDDED ... that was the word that I couldn't recall
<bamhm182> Microsoft should really allow the Zune to be a DnD device
<Fertech> i have a second hard drive of 320gb as a slave but only see 318.7 with it's own ubuntu partition. why do i see only 218.7GB?
<bamhm182> I mean, really, what's the worst that could happen?
<bamhm182> sorry, going off topic
<gerber_> I have 2 computer both with ubuntu, how i network this 2 together help please ?
<Berserkur> gerber: How do you want to network them together? Do you want to access files?
<nathanhelp> Sorry SquareHimself. your tsk tsk sounded like ..well..patronising, when I didnt even know about UUID.
<gerber_> yes sir
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: Now you know.
<nathanhelp> I've read up on them but dont understand much.
<SquareHimself> nathanhelp: It should happen by default... doesn't make sense why it isn't
<Fertech> i have a second hard drive of 320gb as a slave but only see 318.7 with it's own ubuntu partition. why do i see only 218.7GB?
<gerber_> so any ideas Berserkur /
<Fertech> does any one know
<therootest> hello. I have a problem with compiz fusion. I installed it and now it doesnt work! And, except for that, my windows lost their icons (minimize-maximize-exit). can someone help me, please?
<SquareHimself> Fertech: Your question makes no sense
<WebcamWonder> Fertech: I gave you the answer about 5 hours ago, and you said you understood it and were ok with it
<izinucs> Fertech, 218 or 318?
<gerber_> I have 2 computer both with ubuntu, how i network this 2 together help please ?
<SquareHimself> gerber_: samba
<SquareHimself> gerber_: Google is your friend.
<Fertech> yea but 2gb is alot web
<gerber_> saba what
<Berserkur> gerber: Go to the folder that you want to share, right click on it and choose share. If you don't have the sharing facilities... Then follow the instructions
<SquareHimself> gerber_: No command for you. Google the term 'samba'
<Berserkur> gerber: Read carfully
<rikkimaru> gerber_: samba is a file sharing program
<WebcamWonder> Fertech: Do the math yourself. 1000 B = 1 KB. And 1000 MB = GB
<SquareHimself> gerber_:  duryodhan  : Hi .. I am running a linux system and I want to install ubuntu 8.10 - I don't
<SquareHimself>                         have the alternate CD -- Is there any way I can install ubuntu without having to
<SquareHimself>                         burn the CD / usb disk ?
<gerber_> do i has to put command ?
<SquareHimself> oops
<Fertech> webcamwonder can i add this slave drive to the master
<gerber_> I'm so new a emigrate from windows
<SquareHimself> gerber_:  duryodhan  : Hi .. I am running a linux system and I want to install ubuntu 8.10 - I don't
<rikkimaru> gerber_: you'll have to type several commands
<SquareHimself>                         have the alternate CD -- Is there any way I can install ubuntu without having to
<SquareHimself>                         burn the CD / usb disk ?
<SquareHimself> grr
<FloodBot1> SquareHimself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SquareHimself> gerber_: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-1841856653263547%3Aeizsrb-eis2&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=samba
<Fertech> i have two ubuntu
<tommy_armour> I figured out my cube rotate issue, there is a setting in compizconfig-settings-manager for 'one big cube'
<WebcamWonder> Fertech: You can surely mount the drive to any arbitary path
<Shii> which version of ubuntu has the least glitchy version of pulseaudio? i'm hoping i can upgrade my way out of this Flash mess
<Fertech> webcamwonder how do i do that
<WebcamWonder> !mount | Fertech
<ubottu> Fertech: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | Fertech
<ubottu> Fertech: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<miik> shii, jaunty will have glitch-free audio... when its released in april
<gerber_> remote desktop is easy or hard  ?
<Fertech> ok ubottu thanks
<miik> gerber, i think easy
<O__o> hi, when i add user using the gui, what is diff between desktop user and unprivileged ?
<Shii> thanks miik! i guess i'll wait for that
<miik> O__o, i think they have different permissions
<Shii> currently i'm on gutsy, i know it will be discontinued soon but pulseaudio is broken for my card
<miik> O__o, i think maybe unprevilegied cant sudo, and cant mount... not sure :S
<therootest> hello. I have a problem with compiz fusion. I installed it and now it doesnt work! And, except for that, my windows lost their icons (minimize-maximize-exit). can someone help me, please?
<gerber_> miik see private
<Shii> therootest: try running nautilus manually?
<izinucs> Shii, Ibex has better pulseaudio support
<therootest> shii, what is nautilus and how i run it? (i am on kubuntu 8.0.4)
<O__o> so if i want to make a guest account for other to ssh into the server i better make unprivileged profile?
<Shii> oops! sorry
<phorensic> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<therootest> shii, the KWin works properly, though :)
<Berserkur> This is the first time I come to this channel and I can see that it is completely Useless. I'm and advanced Linux user and I can solve most of my problems myself but this is just another RTFM channel...              RTFM is not Ubuntu!!!!!
<tommy_armour> crossing fingers, my upgrade from hardy to ibex is about to complete
<tommy_armour> what is your question Beserkur?
<Shii> therootest: kubuntu is different... i'm not sure what their window manager is, is anyone familiar?
<kindofabuzz> kde
<Shii> well, yeah... but the WM broke separately
<therootest> shii, i have to choices for window managers: compiz or Kwin :) the first doesnt work.
<Shii> try opening up a terminal and running Kwin
<Berserkur> Ubuntu is the most useful linux around, with the support of MINT but this channel is a disgrace
<kindofabuzz> oh i see what you're saying
<Shii> Berserkur: your question?
<kindofabuzz> Mint ftw
<tommy_armour> try asking  now that you have some different peoples attention..
<Jim_Raynor> hmmm... I just realized that I have never seen compiz tunning on KDE
<Jim_Raynor> or better yet, running
<gregcha117> pulseaudio is not picking up my sound device anymore but when i run alsamixer in terminal it comes up fine any ideas?
<therootest> Shii: kwin --replace worked :) now im on kwin.
<Shii> great!
<O__o> Berserkur, #linux is better channel
<Jim_Raynor> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes,   please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in   #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: And Arch is a better distro, that is if you really are a more 'advanced' user.
<Berserkur> Shii: No question. I've stopped asking. I wanted to ask about the constant kernel panic but now I can see that I have more chance of solving that problem by asking Linus Torvalds while I'm drun
<Berserkur> k
<Shii> yeah, that's kind of tough for this channel
<miik> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Shii> can't exactly have kernel hackers hanging out here 24/7
<vegombrei> WebcamWonder: dude there's no application in that menu .. thats why i asked if there was a plug in
<Jim_Raynor> please, we all know that the superir distro is Slackware
<WebcamWonder> vegombrei: Excuse me?
<miik> Shii, yeah that would be unproductive :)
<tommy_armour> the superior distro is *windows 7*
<miik> lets not bother the kernel overlords :D
<tritium> Berserkur: what seems to be the problem you're having with this channel?
<O__o> slackware is hard to install back in 2002 i think
<Shii> not high enough support...
<wolter> help, extreme tux racer giving me "X11 driver not configured with OpenGL"
<tritium> SquareHimself: nonsense.  Ubuntu is based on debian, and doesn't take a backseat to arch in terms of being just as useful for "advanced" users.
<vegombrei> 10:46 < WebcamWonder> vegombrei: right click on the picture and select to open in whatever program you wish
<izinucs> tritium, Berserkur gets a kernel panic but nobody's been able to help
<vegombrei> WebcamWonder: in regard to f-spot
<Thurin1> tritium, BLASPHEMY
<Thurin1> tritium, Repent
<SquareHimself> tritium: But Arch is better because of control over the system.
<SquareHimself> tritium: And many other things
<Shii> anyway, I want hulu.com to work quite badly, so I guess I will install 32-bit arch over this old thing, hohoho
<WebcamWonder> vegombrei: Right click on the picture itself, after you have it in the expanded window after single click
<tritium> SquareHimself: nonsense
<SquareHimself> tritium: Not at all :D
<Thurin1> SquareHimself, Speed don't forget the speed
<Jim_Raynor> meh, why don't we all just erae the partitions and install FreeBSD?
 * Jim_Raynor ducks
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: I've done all that shit. I've used slack, gentoo and the rest of them. Now I want to relax. That means... I wan't a new device to work when I bring it. Or a device to work without 10 minutes of work to get it to work... I bet you know what I mean
<Thurin1> tritium, What are the packages for Ubuntu -i386?
<Thurin1> wtf
<tritium> Berserkur: language, please
<Thurin1> fuck i386
<FloodBot1> Thurin1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> Thurin1: you too, language
<vegombrei> WebcamWonder: im doing that ... it has an option in its right click menu that says open with .. and there's nothing there .. so i figured i dont have the application
<Thurin1> tritium, So how you lubbin i386?
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Then you've never used Arch.
<Thurin1> Been able to turn your Ubuntu's into semi Apple clones?
<Jim_Raynor> Berserkur: buy a mac and stop whining
<rahul> hy
<tritium> Thurin1: "lubbin"?
<Thurin1> Have you been discussing ways to window up Ubuntuz?
<WebcamWonder> vegombrei: That is weird. I think it should pick that up by default. Although it has been some time since I used that app
<rahul> ubuntu rox...
<Berserkur> tritium: I'm sorry if I spoke ill but the problem I have is that the people that speak in this channel are not representing the Distro in a good manner
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: that's because more people are here for help than to help
<tritium> SquareHimself: you've evidently not learned how to "control" the system via debian/ubuntu methods.
<SquareHimself> tritium: I have, I don't like it.
<SquareHimself> tritium: Nuff said.
<Thurin1> tritium, God sakes .. don't compare Debian to Ubuntu
<tritium> SquareHimself: not liking it doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<Thurin1> tritium, Ubuntu can run maybe a week without issue - Debian perhaps years
<Thurin1> please spare me
<rahul> lol
<tritium> Thurin1: they're quite related
<vegombrei> WebcamWonder: yeah ... i loaded close to 50k pictures ... took all day for the damn thing to import .. and now all i can do is view them as thumbnails
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: To be honest, I have not. I figured it would be kind of the same as early slackware
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Not even close
<Thurin1> tritium, Well duh - but they are not identical - go look in the Debian channel
<Thurin1> Do you see a mountain of problems?
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Better package management than ubuntu imho
<Thurin1> no
<Thurin1> why ?
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: But ofcourse when it comes to the Kernel. It's not the same
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: It's easy
<WebcamWonder> vegombrei: Even though I am on gnome, I switched to kde's photo manager. It isn't horribly broken like f-spot
<tritium> Thurin1: you exaggerate.
<izinucs> !ot | Thurin1 tritium
<ubottu> Thurin1 tritium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nickrud> Thurin1, we're not here to argue. If you don't like ubuntu, don't use it.
<bamhm182> how can I find the MAC address of my bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<rootrot> Can open office create a power point presentation that will open in windows? what format should it be saved under if this will work?
<nickrud> lol tritium is off topic?!!
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Always up to date with rolling release... and an up-to-date system is as simply as pacman -Syu
<izinucs> rootrot, ys
<tritium> nickrud: ;)
<mattgyver83wasta> rootrot yes, save as ppt
<Thurin1> nickrud, I don't use it - but when someone has cancer it's my duty to warn them
<Thurin1> SquareHimself, High five?
<bamhm182> It's on the bottom of each of them, but they're worn off, so I'm trying to find them using Ubunutu
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: Package management is not my problem. It's the functionality. Which is really good in ubunty but!... The stability is getting me down
<Thurin1> come'on
<bamhm182> *Ubuntu
<Thurin1> o/
<Thurin1> Berserkur, Thank you for being honest.
<Thurin1> :)
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: functionality is a choice of the user.
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: I am a long time user of FreeBSD is that helps at all
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Then you'd love Arch
<vegombrei> how do i search for specific help on ubuntu  ???????? after having tried google and #ubuntu ofcourse
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Give it a shot.
<Thurin1> Berserkur, Virtual machine ;)
<tritium> SquareHimself: please stay on topic, or leave
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Arch is what you make it, not made out of the box
<nickrud> Thurin1, I reboot for kernel upgrades. No other issues. Ran unstable/experimental for years, this is far more stable. So. Anyway, this is not a question for here
<SquareHimself> tritium: right right, my apologies.
<Thurin1> nickrud, My kernel is panicking in Ubuntu what do I dooz?
<nickrud> Thurin1, what did you do to it? Got any diagnostics?
<SquareHimself> Thurin1: You're a terrible troll.
<Thurin1> That actually did happen btw
<Thurin1> SquareHimself, LOL
<tritium> Thurin1: please stay on topic, or leave
<Thurin1> nickrud, I installed Apache - and boom kernel panic upon reboot
<nathanhelp> vegombrei: Just ask :)
<miik> :(
<sandGorgon> is there someway i can get 2.6.28 kernel on 8.10 - maybe some experimental repository ?
<miik> by compiling it yourself ;)
<sandGorgon> ahh... i mean other than that...
<miik> think no, if nobody made a ppa
<sloopy> sandGorgon, there is an 'experimental' repo at kernel.org with all versions
<vegombrei> nathanhelp: i imported about 50000 pictures in fspot .. took all day ... i can only view them in thumbnail .. if i double click it does nothing and when i right click and goto the open-with option theres no application to open it with
<[OBACRON]> can someone help me I am having a problem uninstalling  bacula-director-mysql I have tried apt-get remove --purge  bacula-director-mysql but it is not working is there a way to manually remove a program
<sandGorgon> sloopy: oh... you mean i can use dpkg with that ?
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: To be honest. I've tried so many linux distros and unices that I've seen that id doesn't really matter what you do it's all fundamentally the same unless there are some major phlilosophycal or legal differeces between the two os'es
<sloopy> sandGorgon, no, would have to roll your own
<izinucs> vegombrei, it could be that fspot is still generating thumbs.. often they are placed in ~/.thumbnails.. if Fspot is busy it may not be able to open the full rez of the pic.
<[OBACRON]> anyone?
<SquareHimself> Berserkur: Just try Arch and thank me later. Plus, stay on topic so I don't get kicked out of here
<n8tuserf> [OBACRON] -> how did you install it?
<grinn> hey can anyone tell me what "[   57.715066] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!" mean?
<oneunder> [OBACRON]: i wish i could help you, but i cannot.   But i think the people who can are too busy arguing about inane matters of who distro is bigger.  Sorry....
<Berserkur> Arch is not my answer becouse I'm fed up with having to make everyting work by myself.
<tritium> SquareHimself: that's not helping
<tritium> He didn't ask for arch linux help.
<[OBACRON]> is there a way to manually remove a apt from the apt installed list
<SquareHimself> tritium: I don't think this guy can be helped anyways, so I might as well propagate.
<kindofabuzz> try Mint, it's what Ubuntu should be
<oneunder> kindofabuzz: then why are you in the Ubuntu channel?
<phorensic> kindofabuzz: mint is weak
<tritium> SquareHimself: this is not the forum for that
<kindofabuzz> because i use both
<nickrud> !ot | all of you, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for distro comparisons
<ubottu> all of you, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for distro comparisons: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kindofabuzz> and pretty much this isn't a channel about ubuntu, it's a channel for novice linux questions
<[OBACRON]> can someone help me please
<WebcamWonder> !anyone | [OBACRON]
<ubottu> [OBACRON]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<grinn> what does "[   57.715066] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!" mean?
<[OBACRON]>  I am having a problem uninstalling  bacula-director-mysql I have tried apt-get remove --purge  bacula-director-mysql but it is not working is there a way to manually remove a program
<nickrud> [OBACRON], try running sudo apt-get -f install ; put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<izinucs> [OBACRON], did you preface your apt-get remove --purge line with sudo?
<tuxflavoredwaffl> is this the tech support channel?
<nickrud> [OBACRON], we'll move on to backula afterwards
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: Sorry. I'm very drunk and stoned. However... I think I'm making a valid point. I've used linux for a long time. I like all the scripts and code that Ubuntu makes to make things automated and that's why I don't thing why arch will get me going. I used to love the reading and figuring out but now I just want to relax :D
<[OBACRON]> im running as root
<WebcamWonder> tuxflavoredwaffl: subset of tech, Ubuntu
<phorensic> [OBACRON]: any more information, how is it not working?? error messages? etc
<sandGorgon> i wish ubuntu would release a lightweight distro - with just office, browser and rhythmbox
<sloopy> grinn, it is the linux equivelent of a blue screen
<Berserkur> SquareHimself: That's why I'm so annoyed by the constant kernel panics
<Berserkur> Which happen while my system is idle
<grinn> sloopy my old friend and mentor, what can i do to fix this?
<Berserkur> And that's now linux!!!!
<[OBACRON]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111956/
<[OBACRON]> this is the error
<tuxflavoredwaffl> what torrent client is fastest in 8.04?
<miik> idk, i use Transmission
<WebcamWonder> Deluge
<WebcamWonder> my preference
<nickrud> [OBACRON], you deleted /etc/init.d/bacula-director by hand?
<grinn> sloopy: i've been trying to boot from disc, but for some reason i'm not getting the option to load ubuntu from the disc
<[OBACRON]> no
<[OBACRON]> i used
<[OBACRON]> apt-get remove
<wers> what app tells me about hardware info?
<[OBACRON]> should i do a touch and recreate it?
<wers> i want to know the model of my webcam
<histo> !best | tuxflavoredwaffl
<ubottu> tuxflavoredwaffl: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jim_Raynor> Berserkur: what's your suggested solution to that issue?
<nickrud> [OBACRON], that would be my first step; don't forget to make it executable.
<izinucs> wers, is it usb?
<wers> izinucs, internal
<izinucs> wers, might be on the usb circuit.. in a terminal you could lsusb or sudo lshw
<histo> wers, lspci or lsusb
<tuxflavoredwaffl> what is a good p2p app?
<[OBACRON]> BOOOM
<[OBACRON]> nickrud
<[OBACRON]> i love ya man
<grinn> sloopy: @ work?
<kindofabuzz> tuxflavoredwaffl, torrents
<[OBACRON]> thank you
<nickrud> [OBACRON], cool, it was simple this time :)
<sandGorgon> i'm building something and i get "X11 headers/libs are not available". what should i install ?
<sloopy> grinn, yeah
<[OBACRON]> fuck man
<[OBACRON]> im using 9.04
<tritium> [OBACRON]: watch the language
<[OBACRON]> EXt4 rocks
<[OBACRON]> ohhh
<FloodBot1> [OBACRON]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[OBACRON]> im soory
<kindofabuzz> i heard it does
<wers> thanks izinucs and histo :)
<nickrud> !jaunty | [OBACRON]
<[OBACRON]> excuse me
<ubottu> [OBACRON]: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<izinucs> wers, np
<grinn> sloopy: should i just reinstall from disc, then?
<gbear14275> I'm having some problems getting my speakers to play at full volume
<[OBACRON]> sorry about the cussing guys
<nickrud> [OBACRON], don't sweat it, just don't do it ;)
<Shii> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sloopy> grinn, is it doing this while booting from the CD or from a previously installed and working system?\
<gbear14275> I seem to remember when I went through a pulse audio install guide that there was a bug about PA halving the volume sometimes and some script I had to run to ensure it was configured right... anyone know about this at all?
<Shii> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Berserkur> Jim_raynor: Well, I meant to say. "And that not Linux!!" But that's another issue. My suggestion is try and get a single bug report about the issue. Right now I feel like there are so many bug reports that the developers can't work them out
<wers> izinucs, what does lshw mean? :)
<grinn> sloopy, it was coming up every time i booted from a previously installed and working system
<izinucs> wers, list all hardware
<WebcamWonder> Berserkur: Have you tried asking in ##linux, perhaps they are a bit more greared to kernel panics?
<sloopy> grinn, i would venture to guess a corrupted kernel as most likly, but bad HD, or RAM also secondary possibilities
<sandGorgon> i think we need a bug consolidation drive.... get everyone to take a bug, search for it on the database and merge it with another
<nimblerabit> ooh irssi is neat
<tritium> Thurin1: there were i686 kernels in the past, but the performance gains were so minimal, that the diminishing returns for maintaining a separate variant were simply not worth the effort.
<grinn> sloopy: i'm being led to believe it's the kernel, because i've also gotten "tried to kill init!"
<tritium> i386 performs so closely on modern hardware anyway, that i386 and amd64 are adequate choices
<Berserkur> Jim_ranour: And whe problem is that when intrepid was released, they thought that it was only a single wireless chipset to blame but I actually thank it's the WPA code to bame. However, I am not a coder so I can't make a significant argument in that matter but that's what I think
<[OBACRON]> man
<sloopy> sandGorgon, and then keep mergeing them until there is only one bug left, fix that bug and bam! ubuntu is perfeckt! :')
<AussieGuy> ive found a good solution to my isp's dns problems, ive set up an ssh tunnel to my dedicated server and browsing through it, getting msn, everything else to connect to the local socks proxy which forwards everything to the dedicated server over ssh
<bamhm182> does anyone know how to find the MAC ID of a bluetooth mouse via Ubuntu? On the internet it say type hcitool scan into the terminal, but it says "Device is not available: No such device"
<nickrud> !bug1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1
<[OBACRON]> bacula is so broken in 9.04
<[OBACRON]> its not funny
<tritium> ohness: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 discussion, please
<tritium> [OBACRON]: ^^
<nickrud> sloopy, there is one already: bug #1
<sloopy> grinn, hmmm if the problem manifests itself different each time then ram is a more likely the culprit...
<SquareHimself> http://www.myexjess.com/?id=nr70vktfpipwp15m6dspn2yrv19t6
<SquareHimself> oops
<SquareHimself> wrong channel
<FloodBot1> SquareHimself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: No I haven't. Maybe that's something I should have done... rather that being pissed at ubuntu. The thing is that ever since I started to use ubuntu I got more ignorant and more focused on the actual work I was doing on the computer
<WebcamWonder> Berserkur: Yes, that tends to happen. The only reason why I don't go chasing after <insert any distribution here>. I spend a lot of time programming, I don't want to spend the rest of my free time tinkering with my OS all the time
<sloopy> nickrud, that is a bug... but its too complicated to be fixed yet... other things need to be fixed in ubuntu berfore that one can be closed
 * nickrud swears he was saying the same thing about brain bit rot and linux
<nickrud> s/linux/ubuntu/
<Alex_21> Hi, my screen resolution is messed up. I can't see the screen that lets me change the resolution it is so big. I can however ssh into it from another machine
<Alex_21> What should I do
<slashzul> Alex_21: kill it
<Alex_21> I have no problem editing config manually
<Alex_21> Just tell me how
<gbear14275> could someone help me perhaps execute the steps on this page? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/274884) I'm not familiar with how to do this...
<EMPulse> hey guyes
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: So maybe it's more upstream that I thought? But, I would think that this issue would be solved much earlier becouse of all the servers that are Linux driven
<EMPulse> does anyone have any experience using TorK?
<sloopy> Alex_21, your res is fine, its your monitor is too small (or reconfig X)
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: Which leads me again to the WPA to be the blame
<SusanIsMyName> are drivers stored on the card, like the graphics card or somewhere on the HD?
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: But I haven't found any bug-reports on that issue
<WebcamWonder> Berserkur: It just might be some application creating this havoc. Again, most people here aren't kernel hackers to begin with, or even server admins
<tritium> SusanIsMyName: files on the hard drive
<grinn> sloopy: i ran a memcheck earlier and nothing came up
<Alex_21> I had it fine and then changed the resolution
<Alex_21> Then now I can't change it back
<grinn> damn thing ran more than 11 hours
<thecookie> Hey. I just created a netinstall ubuntu boot usb drive. When I reboot something is weird. My screen is filled with "GRUB", keeps spamming.. doesn't seem grub is loaded correctly?
<izinucs> Alex_21, nvidia?
<sloopy> grinn, yeah my laptop will run the memcheck for hours on end, but the ram in the machine is still bad...
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: Ohh, that I know for a fact. The fact that I got irriated was becouse when I came in here I saw some RTFM comments and that does not fit Ubuntu
<SusanIsMyName> ok so if i was installing solaris and my card needs to have xorg driver then i will have to save the driver to a usb and then text install solaris and transfer the driver over and boom i have gui
<tritium> SusanIsMyName: no
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: Even the "ubuntu" (word) does not fit that
<QCJN> hi, Launchy is the alt+f2 in linux ubuntu ? right ? http://www.launchy.net/index.html#introduction
<tritium> Berserkur: when did you first start having kernel panics?
<Alex_21> Help. I am having a panic
<WebcamWonder> Berserkur: Well, some people to get fed up after being asked questions like how to perform a recursive copy. So they reply with man cp
<Berserkur> tritium: A few months ago
<thomas1978c> hi there, im having issues with video playback. its stutters and wants to leave the window when it gets dragged by the mouse cursor.  I have loaded: amarok, codeine, elisa media center, kmplayer and totem. the audio players work fine. but I think I am missing something somewhere. files I have played in the player/s: .avi .divx, .mp4, all get funky during playback.....helpers???
<Alex_21> My screen res is too big
<grinn> sloopy, without anything coming up? i've had this machine for a little over a month
<izinucs> Alex_21, I asked if you had an nvidia card
<UpChuck_Norris> QCJN, alt+F2 does the same thing launchy does in most window managers/desktop environments
<silv3r_m00n> i am looking for a clean compact professional gnome theme
<silv3r_m00n> plese suggest a few
<tritium> Berserkur: which release?  Do you recall a specific event, upgrade, piece of hardware you installed that triggered it?
<QCJN> UpChuck_Norris: thanks
<Berserkur> tritium: At first I just thought it was the open-source ATI (radeon) xorg driver begin unstable but at the same time i Upgraded to Intrepid
<Alex_21> No, I don't think so
<sloopy> grinn, does it boot at all? if so try reinstalling kernel first
<UpChuck_Norris> No problem
<SusanIsMyName> tritium: why would not that work
<Alex_21> It is a Powermac G4
<Berserkur> tritium: I've learned that fglrx has nothing to do with it. It panic's anyway
<tritium> SusanIsMyName: different systems altogether.
<doseryder> Not so much of a ubuntu question but does anyone know of a pdf creator/converter program available for linux?
<Alex_21> Yes, an online service exists
<grinn> sloopy, i just reinstalled from liveCD ... it's currently resizing the partition ... that doesn't reformat my drive, does it?
<WebcamWonder> doseryder: File -> Print -> PDF Writer. Done :)
<izinucs> Alex_21, ah... don't know much about them.. but you can sudo lshw in terminal and your vid card will be listed there.. perhaps you don't have the correct driver installed yet.
<grinn> doseryder i think firefox has an addon for that
<sloopy> grinn, it could...
<Alex_21> Help, I can't see the buttons on the screen to readjust it
<tritium> Berserkur: So, when it first started, what had just changed?  A new kernel update?  New hardware installed?  Anything you recall?
<newb12345> how do I create an amazon ec2 ubuntu-server image?
<EMPulse> does anyone have any experience using TorK?
<thomas1978c> tritum: get envy.
<doseryder> WebcamWonder: you mean within Open Office(writer I should say)
<newb12345> how do I create an amazon ec2 ubuntu-server ami image? I don't want to use an existing one. I want to create my own.
<UpChuck_Norris> Alex_21, you can see the window, but part of it is of the screen?
<Alex_21> It was working fine until I messed with the res settings
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: That's is very true. But if the get fed up with those questions they should part the #ubuntu channel because they don't belong here anymore
<UpChuck_Norris> off*
<tritium> thomas1978c: was that for me?
<thomas1978c> yes
 * izinucs talks to himself sometimes
<thomas1978c> tritum: envy at albertmillone
<_2> thomas1978c tisk tisk
<WebcamWonder> doseryder: OpenOffice as a built in PDF exporter. But there is a virtual printer installed to convert to PDF as well, hence can be used from any application
<sloopy> izinucs, do you reply back when you do?
<Alex_21> Yes
<tritium> thomas1978c: again, are you trying to tell me?  (That's not my nick)
<WebcamWonder> Berserkur: Very true. But if that happens the signal to noise ratio here might go up exponentially :D
<izinucs> sloopy, of course :)
<thomas1978c> envy is a program that installs ati/nvidia drivers automatically
<Alex_21> It is cut off partially
<_2> !envy > thomas1978c
<ubottu> thomas1978c, please see my private message
<thomas1978c> tritium* sorry
<izinucs> !envy | thomas1978c
<ubottu> thomas1978c: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<raxial> hi every1
<sloopy> izinucs, good, wouldnt want you to be lonely
<Berserkur> tritium: Same hardware. Just a new update from hardy to intrepid. I've been a laptop user for some time now and nothing has changed. I can give you the product number if you like :D
<UpChuck_Norris> Just hold ALT and click the window to move it
<UpChuck_Norris> You can click anywhere on the window
<izinucs> sloopy, sometimes I have my most entertaining conversations that way
<tritium> thomas1978c: I don't need it.  You shoudl also know that we don't recommend using envy.
<sloopy> izinucs, yeah i know how you feel... give me a peer to conversate with...
<doseryder> WebcamWonder, ty sir :)
<WebcamWonder> doseryder: No problems
<bamhm182> does Ubuntu need a separate program to burn ISOs, or does it come with one?
<tritium> Berserkur: ok, so upgrade from hardy to intrepid.  Have you inspected any logs under the /var/log/ directory for clues?
<tritium> bamhm182: nautilus (installed by default) can burn isos.
<Berserkur> WebcamWonder: And you're very correct aswell. However... If you are a true Linux/unix user and you want to spread the word... You have to think about what you are saying/doing!
<nickrud> bamhm182, right click an iso, select burn
<izinucs> bamhm182, the defacto standard is k3b.. it's in the repo's
<bamhm182> alright, thanks
<WebcamWonder> Berserkur: Exactly. That is why I tend to hit the close button on my IRC when I am fed up as well :)
<bamhm182> I just need something that can burn the Ubuntu 8.10 ISO
<thomas1978c> http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<bamhm182> so I think the built in one will work fine
<UpChuck_Norris> Alex_21, does alt+click to move the window work for you?
<nickrud> Berserkur, WebcamWonder it's been interesting, but it's getting repetitive. Chat on -offtopic, please
<tritium> izinucs: that might be a true statement for kubuntu.  On ubuntu, standard is nautilus.
<thomas1978c> this will get your video card working.
<thecookie> Hey. I just created a netinstall ubuntu boot usb drive. When I reboot something is weird. Instead of booting up the installer, the screen screen is filled with GRUB..and keeps getting spammed with it. What does it mean?
<Alex_21> My card was working but the stupid res I messed up
<tritium> !envy | thomas1978c
<ubottu> thomas1978c: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<thomas1978c> anyhow, can anyone help me find out what's wrong with my video playback?
<izinucs> tritium, true but I haven't had much luck with it.. I tend to throw more disk away
<Berserkur> tritium: Yes, kern.log doesn't say anything. Dmesg is the usual and messages is normal. It's panicing to hard to write to disk I think
<nickrud> thecookie, a mistake somewhere during the creation?
<WebcamWonder> nickrud: I would gladly wrap up the topic. I am sorry, never realized we drifted off-topic here
<_2> tritium i think he meant that k3b is "top of the line"   and i kind of agree,  even if it's not a gtk app
<thomas1978c> ENVY WORKS
<tritium> izinucs: perhaps something peculiar to your hardware
<UpChuck_Norris> You said you couldn't click the button to apply the resolution because it is off the screen
<nickrud> WebcamWonder, everyone does, I get hit with the offtopic factoid  too
<tritium> thomas1978c: please don't recommend it here
<UpChuck_Norris> Can you hold ALT and click and drag the window so you can see the button?
<thomas1978c> oh, ok, I didn't know
<izinucs> tritium, maybe but it followed me even after I rebuilt the machine
<Berserkur> tritium: The only thing I haven't tried is to make a serial connection to another computer to record messages... My IBM Thinkpad T60 doesn't have a serial connection
<Alex_21> I can't see the button
<tritium> Berserkur: have you searched launchpad for bug reports for the issue you're havign?
<thomas1978c> I thought this was ubuntu help?
<thecookie> nickrud: Maybe. I'm using an automatic tool for it
<tritium> izinucs: strange.
<Berserkur> tritium: Yes
<UpChuck_Norris> I know you can't see it, can you move the window so you can see it?
<tritium> _2: more featurefull, yes.  That does not mean "de facto standard", however.
<UpChuck_Norris> Holding the ALT key and dragging the window should move it
<izinucs> tritium, I know.. so I live with it.. I also like the looks of k3b :)
<tritium> izinucs: cool :)
<Berserkur> tritium: I haven't found a solution. However... Many peoble seem to have the same problem and that's what worries me
<thomas1978c> can anyone help me with my video problem in here?
<tritium> Berserkur: what kernel are you running now?  There have been 3 updates in the past 2 days, or so.
<nickrud> thomas1978c, it is' that's why we don't recommend envy, we've seen many issues because of it. there's a thing called Works for Me™  :)
<thomas1978c> nickrud, I see. ty
<nickrud> thomas1978c, what problem, what video card, etc?
<Alex_21> It is too big. It won't move
<thomas1978c> no, it's a codec/playback issue
<izinucs> thomas1978c, what's up. what's happening?
<_2> tritium true dat,   poor choice of words maybe...    i'm reminded to "never assume malus for something ignorance can explain."
<gwark> hi, i need to install drivers for my webcam ... how do I go about finding the "device managaer" for starters please ??
<UpChuck_Norris> Dang, I hoped that would work
<thomas1978c> video files of all types stutter
<Alex_21> Any other ideas
<izinucs> thomas1978c, not flash specifically?
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | gwark
<ubottu> gwark: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Berserkur> tritium: I'm up to date. I aslways update straight away... Because of this problem: 2.6.27-11-generic
<thomas1978c> izinucs, yes they flash at about half second intervals
<bamhm182> wow... this is taking FOREVER to download
<UpChuck_Norris> Can you post your xorg.conf (It's located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)?
<gwark> WebcamWonder, thankyou :)
<UpChuck_Norris> An easy site is http://pastebin.com
<Alex_21> Yes
<bamhm182> last couple times it downloaded much quicker, must have chosen the wrong server this time
<Alex_21> Ok
<izinucs> thomas1978c, no.. I mean flash based videos.. only those or other videos too based in h.264 or avi or mpeg4 etc.. ALL of them or just flash?
<bamhm182> could be going slower I suppose, so I should quit complaining
<tritium> Berserkur: no matches on launchpad at all?  Have you considered filing your own bug report?
<SusanIsMyName> if solaris uses xorg for gui stuff wat deos ubuntu use?
<Berserkur> tritium: You see, I am not used to be a bleading edge user. Used to use freebsd before Ubunty came to play
<tritium> SusanIsMyName: Xorg as well
<thomas1978c> ﻿izinucs: ﻿hi there, im having issues with video playback. its stutters and wants to leave the window when it gets dragged by the mouse cursor.  I have loaded: amarok, codeine, elisa media center, kmplayer and totem. the audio players work fine. but I think I am missing something somewhere. files I have played in the player/s: .avi .divx, .mp4, all get funky during playback.....helpers???
<_2> !bug > Berserkur
<ubottu> Berserkur, please see my private message
<tritium> SusanIsMyName: the word is "what", not "wat".  Try it, you'll like it.  Typing one extra character isn't that hard...
<tritium> Berserkur: I understand.
<Berserkur> tritium: To be honest. I didn't even thing of filing my own bug report because I found a few that matched my exact problem but were never solved. I though I would only be adding one more drop to the sea
<izinucs> thomas1978c, do you have any restricted video drivers installed? like nvidia or ati?
<tritium> Berserkur: yes, you'd not want to create a duplicate bug.  You should suscribe to the ones you found, and follow their progress.
<thomas1978c> izinucs: ati, using ****ng
<tritium> thomas1978c: we don't support envyng
<Berserkur> ubottu: Sorry... reading
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Berserkur> tritium: You're right. That's my bad
<thomas1978c> tritium< I got that already
<tritium> Berserkur: that's ok.  What laptop do you have?
<izinucs> thomas1978c, not saying it is and not saying it isn't but .. maybe it the latest greatest driver the ****ng installed.. or something that ****ng didn't configure correctly
<Berserkur> tritium: IBM Thinkpad T60
<tritium> Berserkur: hmm, surprising.
<thomas1978c> izinucs: it's the only thing that has worked for my ati integrated 3200hd card
<Berserkur> tritium: Exactly
<thomas1978c> ati drivers won't do it
<tritium> Berserkur: have you perused http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki ?  This is the best resource for Thinkpad owners running linux that I can think of.
<izinucs> thomas1978c, sort of.. might be the next release will give you better support.. I have issues with my motherboard.. I have to have pci=nomsi in the kernel line even to boot.
<tritium> Berserkur: and, is your firmware updated to the latest?
<_2> thomas1978c and maybe it's a conflict between the special ubuntu tweeks and the fact that ****ng expects un-tweeked un-distroilizationed xorg/kernel/blah blah blah ....   but that's the reason that ubuntu doesn't support that script.  because it's not made specificly for ubuntu
<Berserkur> tritium: It's not old but I'm not sure if it's the newest. Let's just say it's not factory firmware :)
<thomas1978c> that's lame
<thomas1978c> I feel like a three legged dog
<tritium> Berserkur: I'd start by making sure it's the latest.
<_2> thomas1978c country dog in the city ?
<thomas1978c> I have a brand new 100 dollar rig and I can't load linux on it and have my hardware working. I don't think im asking too much.
<thomas1978c> yeah you got it @\
<thomas1978c> 2\
<batcoder-7> whats your guys favorite editor?
<thomas1978c> 1000.00*
<simon_r> hi. i had a login issue, think its a bug.  but b4 i research and report, i have two tty processes running (one console, one gui), and from the gui i cant shut down.  how can i tell which tty to kill?
<raxial> batcoder:  nano
<Alex_21> I'm back and the xorg is still messed
<Alex_21> Here is the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111959/
<thomas1978c> this is a bummer
<thomas1978c> I dumped vista completely. not like I was gonna kep it anyhow
<_2> thomas1978c i agree,  now if your hardware maker will just listen to you, and release the code for their "propriatary" junk....
<thomas1978c> but it would be nice to watch a farking movie
<batcoder-7> raxial, even for programming ?
<thomas1978c> I know, ****suckers
<Berserkur> tritium: Thanks, I'll try that. Maybe that's even the problem. Not company firmware and not the newest. I'll try that Idea
<Berserkur> tritium: Thanks
<raxial> batcoder:  that'll teach me for just jumping in :)....no I wouldn't use nano for coding
<raxial> just general text editing
<Alex_21> Hi, well, I still have a screen res that is too big
<_2> raxial vi ?
<Alex_21> And I can't graphically change it
<batcoder-7> what do you guys use for programming ?
<thomas1978c> _2 ati's website has linux support for my card supposedly. it doesn't work at all
<UpChuck_Norris> Have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?"
<edgex-> Hello- Do any of you have any suggestions as far as video editing software goes
<thomas1978c> man I wish I knew java well enough to just write my own
<gwark> WebcamWonder, how do I go about finding out what kind of camera my webcam is?   its a VP_EYE brand (in windows) off ebay
<raxial> batcoder:  I've used Bluefish a few times...it did the job
<tritium> Berserkur: sure, and don't forget that thinkwiki.org resource
<_2> thomas1978c your card is too new ?   mine is too old.  i know the plite
<batcoder-7> you guys like Scite Or  Gedit?
<WebcamWonder> gwark: Not sure. I have 0 experience with webcams
<gwark> ok thanks :)
<newb12345> how can i build an amazon ami image for ubuntu 8.10 server?
<gwark> is there a device manager for ubuntu like as in XP  ?
<surjeet> hello  canwe  install dot net or not
<nickrud> gwark, you could try lsusb, and google the xxxx:xxxx code
<thomas1978c> _2 yeah its their latest and greatest creation, the integreatd card. it pulls from my system memory up to 3gb
<gwark> awesome Nickrud thankyou
<cahaya-05> imoet
<simon_r> I've posted the 'w' output, if that helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/111961/
<thomas1978c> _2 as soon as I can watch a movie, ill attack trying to load games
<thomas1978c> is wine best for that?
<nickrud> thomas1978c, xp is best for that
<thomas1978c> oh, btw, nexuiz and other linux fps load fine
<Berserkur> tritium: Don't worry. I've used it many times. :) The problem is though that the "advanced windows user" is filing bug report's on "Linux" aka ubuntu these days so I find it harder to solve problems when I get stuck
<cahaya-06> ce_cute
<thomas1978c> nickrud: I have an sli system for that
<Berserkur> tritium: but thinkwiki.org it is! :)
<_2> gwark the device manager would be the tools that list insert and remove kernel modules, namely: modprobe lsmod rmmod and insmod, that working via udev pretty much makes up the linux device management.    there may be gui tools that will call those same tools for you... idk.
<thomas1978c> nickrud: I just wanna play with this card some
<tritium> Berserkur: good luck :)
<thomas1978c> nickrud; it's a nice card. I wanna see wether linux can use it
<nickrud> thomas1978c, I follow you: but I stopped being a gushing first adopter a long time ago. I hate anemia
<_2> gwark also if you need information about your hardware, lshw is quite good.
<nickrud> thomas1978c, I only got an 8800gt 6 months ago, wanted to be sure it had decent support, first
<Alex_21> It worked, thanks
<tritium> thomas1978c: which card?
<gwark> _2 thanks man   ...... 0c45:613c Microdia     was what I was searching for
<Alex_21> Hmm, now the second issue. I just installed yesterday and can't figure out why the sound isn't working. Any ideas?
<thomas1978c> tritium, its an ati radeon integrated 3200hd
<Berserkur> tritium: I think you very much for actually helping me because I am really drunk. You are one of the guys that help the FSF, OSS, Ubuntu and Linux
<tritium> Berserkur: no problem
<_2> !sound > Alex_21
<ubottu> Alex_21, please see my private message
<_2> Alex_21 you can start there  ^
<UpChuck_Norris> Cool, on the sound, I don't have much experience in that area
<tritium> thomas1978c: that'd definitely supported already on linux
<thomas1978c> that's what they say
<UpChuck_Norris> Someone else would probably be better help than me
<thomas1978c> but ****ng is all that will work for some reason
<thomas1978c> tritium, do you know why?
<simon_r> could someone tell me what the cmd at the login of a 2nd terminal is to kill that terminal/session?
<Alex_21> Thanks though for your previous assistance Chuck_Noris
<tritium> thomas1978c: are your desktop effects disabled?
<Alex_21> Thanks though for your previous assistance Chuck_Norus
<Alex_21> Thanks though for your previous assistance Chuck_Nores
<_2> simon_r exit
<Berserkur> tritium: Where are you from anyway? Why are you still up? :D
<thomas1978c> tritium, no my windows are juicy
<thomas1978c> floppy and cool
<tritium> thomas1978c: that may be the problem.  Try disabling desktop effects, and see if that helps.
<tritium> Berserkur: I'm always up late.
<cahaya-05> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<cahaya-05> h
<cahaya-05> h
<cahaya-05> h
<cahaya-05> h
<cahaya-05> h
<FloodBot1> cahaya-05: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon_r> 2: it asks for p/wrd then says incrrt login.  I'm ctrl-alt-f1 to the terminal that I'm trying to end
<thomas1978c> tritium, ok
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> does anyone here use privoxy
<_2> simon_r you can't kill a login tty.   what is the intent ?
<Berserkur> tritium: Well, I'm always up. Even though I have to get up in the morning. Most of the time I only sleep 3-4 hours a night when I'm working
<Alex_21> What is the command to shutdown via commandline?
<rdw200169> Alex_21, shutdown, or init 0
<simon_r> i had a login issue, now have two ttys going. cant shutdown from gui tty (dont know which is which), so think i need to kill one of the ttys
<tritium> Alex_21: you need to use sudo with that.
<werdnum> Alex_21: shutdown -h now
<Berserkur> tritium: Kind of my biggest problem. I alwayis find something good to do when I'm going to sleep
<tritium> Berserkur: yep
<adam__> whats the shell command that displays hardware again
<Berserkur> tritium: which is probably why I'm here right now. Hahahahaha
<Alex_21> Ok, so why won't my sound work?
<roy_hobbs> anyone using the launchpad ppa for OOo 3?
<neeco> alex_21: halt
<WebcamWonder> adam__: lshw, lspci (for PCI), lsusb (for USB)
<_2> simon_r console tty login is spawn by "init" if you kill it it respawns instantly.   tty7 is normally reserved for the gui   if you are lost in a lower tty try switching to tty7   alt+f7
<Alex_21> It is a Powermac G4 and I can't figure out why alsa says there is no sound device detected
<thomas1978c> tritium: even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while!!!!! tyvm. I feel numb for all the crap I've gone through.
<adam__> WebcamWonder: thanks
<neeco> roy_hobbs: yeah
<thomas1978c> unbelievable
<_2> simon_r also if you need to reset the computer from a tty  try the old three fingured salute   ctrl+alt+del
<roy_hobbs> neeco: Do you know what this partial upgrade is all about?
<aaroninfidel> hi, can someone help me learn about "themes" in general?
<thomas1978c> and here I was installing, uninstalling, drivers, sware
<Alex_21> Blind squirl and blind people, ... Smiley, ... Blind_Techie munches on cashoes
<thomas1978c> niccce
<aaroninfidel> anyone?
<thomas1978c> :)
<c0l2e> how can I add scripts for logout/shutdown ??
<tritium> thomas1978c: that worked?
<thomas1978c> yup
<tritium> I'm glad.
<neeco> how do I run a gnome command (one that needs a session) without running a real session?
<gizmo_> i want to ask i cant open my subtitle in dvd player?
<nickrud> cahaya-opr, hi
<simon_r> 2: i can switch btw. tty2 and tty7. i restarted gdb, but couldnt work in channel 0 as x was already running, so it opened in ch 1. I just want to basically retart the computer
<gizmo_> how to handel it
<thomas1978c> alex_21: what are cashoes? walking money?
<gizmo_> im using ubuntu
<rdw200169> c0l2e, add script-links to the init related directories; i.e. /etc/rc*.d/
<aaroninfidel> is anyone good with themes?
<cahaya-opr> hai halo
<tritium> thomas1978c: I think he means "cashews"  ;)
<Alex_21> hey all, I want to install a Sound Blaster card in Ubuntu Hardy. I had this working, but I am moving it from my old PC to my PPC machine. How do I install the drivers via CLI
<Alex_21> Please
<rdw200169> c0l2e, for example, rc0.d is shutdown; rc6.d is reboot
<thomas1978c> so now that I have that solved. who knows about webcams in here?
<NimbleRabit> Does anyone here convert videos for the iPhone in Ubuntu?  I've been trying every method on the help page and coming up with pretty substandard results.
<thomas1978c> tritium, I got that, but I liked the spelling
<_2> c0l2e for shutdown scripts are called from  /etc/rc0.d/  and for reboot they are called from /etc/rc6.d/
<tritium> thomas1978c: indeed
<c0l2e> rdw200169: hmm ok
<_2> simon_r also if you need to reset the computer from a tty  try the old three fingured salute   ctrl+alt+del
<gizmo_> how to find utf-8 code?
<gizmo_> how to install it?
<neeco> roy_hobbs: to upgrade or to not upgrade? this is the question...
<rdw200169> c0l2e, i'm looking for a good link on this that explains it... gimme a sec.
<_2> simon_r or: sudo init 6
<gizmo_> how to find utf-8 code?
<nickrud> cahaya-06, hi
<thomas1978c> tritium, for helping me out, I would be honored if you would let me add you to my contact list?
<Alex_21> Cashoes, ... Lol, ... Walking money, ... no, ... sadly, ... Cashews
<simon_r> 2: yeah, does nothing, nor does the system>shut down icon...
<Berserkur> simon_r: I think the simplest solution to your problem would be to type alt+F8 first but if that doesn't show anything then do a alt+F7 and then type ctrl+alt+backspace
<Alex_21> hey all, I want to install a Sound Blaster card in Ubuntu Hardy. I had this working, but I am moving it from my old PC to my PPC machine. How do I install the drivers via CLI
<roy_hobbs> neeco: I've got intrepid-proposed enabled.  My update manager finds a bunch of updates but says it can only do 6 of them...  I'm wondering if anyone has seen something like this and if they went ahead with the partial upgrade, or waited
<tritium> thomas1978c: sure, be my guest
<c0l2e> rdw200169: so I just need to rename it S01halt... to S02halt and add my script as S01myscript to let my script run first??
<_2> simon_r there are no icons in console ttys
<steve_> hi everybody
<EMPulse> hey
<sloopy> Alex_21, probly should just work
<EMPulse> does anyone know how to delete a folder
<EMPulse> that ubuntu won't let you deelte
<tritium> EMPulse: rmdir
<simon_r> Berserker: alt-f8 tries to grab screen
<histo> EMPulse, what folder are you trying to delete?
<sloopy> EMPulse, rmdir , or rm -F if not empty
<histo> EMPulse, right click on it and check the permissions
<simon_r> 2: soory, not sure what a console ttys
<Alex_21> Ok, I'll try it
<EMPulse> histo, the privoxy folder that I think is causing problems
<steve_> someone know if it's possible to install ubuntu in the Amiga 4000?
<Alex_21> Be back in a minute
<histo> EMPulse, did you remove privoxy?
<EMPulse> sloopy, cool thanks
<EMPulse> histo, yeah
<sloopy> steve_, only debian supports such hardware
<_2> simon_r ctrl+alt+f1 takes you to the first console tty
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: fyi, it's directory... folder is a windows term
<EMPulse> roy_hobbs, lol sorry
<histo> EMPulse, well if its not in your home you have to use sudo most likely
<simon_r> 2: yep, and its asking for login and pwd
<tritium> EMPulse: don't delete files or folders that belong to packages, or you'll break those packages.  Which directory is it?
<simon_r> 2: then alt-f7 takes me to gui
<vertx> Hi all, I got this new server that has Windows 2003 Server on it. I like to resize the partition. Is there any utilities to do that through ubuntu/kubuntu?
<EMPulse> etc/privoxy
<EMPulse> tritium, etc/privoxy
<_2> simon_r and you ctrl+alt+del in tty1  "first console tty" ?
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: don't delete that manually
<vertx> Ubuntu/Kubuntu live-cd, that is :)
<tritium> EMPulse: dont' delete that
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: did you uninstall that software through synaptec?
<EMPulse> tritium, privoxy is causing problems and when I try reinstalling it I get "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 privoxy". I'm hoping that clearing the directory might fix the problem
<roy_hobbs> synaptic*
<rdw200169> c0l2e, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitScriptList
<Berserkur> simon_r: Sorry, i should have said: Alt+ctrl+f8, but I think the other guys more up to the task to helping you than me.
<neeco> roy_hobbs: Menu > System > Administration > Software Sources >> Updates >>> uncheck "Pre-released updates (intrepid-proposed)"
<tritium> EMPulse: what problems is it causing?
<thomas1978c> ty tritium
<tritium> thomas1978c: sure
<EMPulse> roy_hobbs, yeah, I removed it with synaptic and the folder's still there
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: Go into Synaptic, find Privoxy, right click in and go to COMPLETE removal
<KemrinH> Hello
<EMPulse> tritium, privoxy(and tor) aren't working problem with TorK
<KemrinH> I am wanting to know a command line entry to play a sound one time
<thomas1978c> cool. im logging off and watching a movie!!!! tyvm!
<rdw200169> c0l2e, these both have a good bit of the info you need; ask if you have any questions after referring to those; btw, it isn't mentioned, but /etc/init.d is the best place to store the *actual* scripts; you will want to read some of the simpler scripts in there to see how it works
<flyback> did some genius remove the floppy driver in ubuntu 8.10
<_2> KemrinH what sound ?
<tritium> flyback: no
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: alternatively, you can do "sudo apt-get remove --purge privoxy"
<flyback> cause I am seriously going to have a long talk with this person
<flyback> ok
<_2> KemrinH echo -e '\a'
<dserver> *quit
<Limitt> hey what up ubuntuians
<tritium> EMPulse: see roy_hobbs's comment above
<EMPulse> roy_hobbs, cool thanks
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: you can also do "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" to make sure there isn't anything else
<KemrinH> _2 It's a you have mail sound, but it must be entered as a command. Will that work? echo -e /a?
<flyback> it's telling me /dev/fd0 no suck file
<EMPulse> roy_hobbs, ah thanks the folder is gone now\
<_2> KemrinH that's just the normal system bell
<simon_r> 2 and berserker: thanks both.  that did it!!.
<tritium> flyback: is the "floppy" module loaded?
<roy_hobbs> directory =P
<Limitt> Simple questions here ive already explored everything in ubuntu and it is amazingly simple
<tritium> EMPulse: that's because the whole package is uninstalled
<simon_r> constant learnin'
<_2> KemrinH if you have a sound file you want to play,  aplay /path/to/file
<flyback> I didn't know I had to load it manually
<Limitt> the layout and everything is so straight forward never experienced an os like it
<tritium> flyback: you typically don't.  I'm asking if it is already.
<KemrinH> _2 echo -e /a is the normal system bell. aplay /*/*/* will play a sound?
<roy_hobbs> Are you sure you've explored everything?
<_2> KemrinH yes
<rdw200169> c0l2e, woot, check /etc/init.d/README. it gets you started; as does: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/#contents , in this check "System run levels and init.d scripts"
<_2> KemrinH depending on the format of the sound file
<EMPulse> tritium, gah this sucks, I still get the "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 privoxy" during reinstallation. Can't believe Tor is easier to install under windows than in Linux
<BlackDalek> anyone know how to make the firewire port work on a Dell Latitude d800 laptop?
<Limitt> what im worried about is I just changed to allow third party software in the software sources menu
<KemrinH> _2 Thank you very much
<Limitt> now i think it would be pretty crazy if it was not the way im thinking
<_2> KemrinH welcome
<roy_hobbs> BlackDalek: I have a D800 - i've never tried the firewire though - lemme see if it's detected for you
<tritium> EMPulse: it's trivial.  I suspect that other TorK, or whatever, may have installed something the tor package would overwrite, hence the error.
<Limitt> but when it comes up with system updates in the top right menu the orange flare looking thing will that install updates from the third party section?
<c0l2e> rdw200169:  so the /etc/gdm/PostSession is only if users logout.. not shutdown or reboot right?
<flyback> just rebooted and confirmed the floppy is working properly
<flyback> so ubuntu either removed it
<flyback> or something else is up
<Limitt> because it seemed i got 152 updates availible shortly after i enabled third party sources in the software sources menu
<tritium> flyback: I've told you it's not removed, and I asked you about the module status, and you never replied.
<_2> flyback trouble with a floppy drive ?
<Limitt> it could have just been weird timing but im not sure
<tritium> EMPulse: what was the other software you mentioned, and how did you install it?
<EMPulse> tritium, Tork is a package that installs Tor and Privoxy with a GUI. Might as well reformatt the box since everything works better under windows anyway...
<roy_hobbs> BlackDalek: my firewire seems to be working fine... what are you trying to use with it?
<flyback> tritium, it's rebooting so hang on
<flyback> STUPID CANUCK
<Marupa> Hi all...quick question.  What's the easiest way to locate a file on a drive that was very recently mounted and locate won't find it?
<surjeet> hello  can we  install dot net or not
<flyback> sheesh you are more impatient than I am
<roy_hobbs> EMPulse: NOOOO
<BlackDalek> roy_hobbs, a digital video camera to capture in Kino
<Flannel> flyback: Please follow our channel guidelines.
<rdw200169> c0l2e, http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.24/configuration.html.en#scripting
<flyback> this isn't reallife either or i'd beat the hell out of you
<flyback> but ok
<_2> Marupa find
<EMPulse> roy_hobbs, lol, getting tired of having my phone not sync properly and a bunch of programs that either has craptastic alternatives in ubuntu or no alternative
<Limitt> Quick question--- does the software updates flare ... orange flare looking thing in the top right download stuff from the third party sources you can enable in th 'software sources' menu
<roy_hobbs> BlackDalek: hmmm... you might want to google for the specific camera model and linux
<Marupa> is find case-insensitive?
<neeco> do you know how to run a gnome command (one that needs a session) without running a real session?
<Limitt> please help?
<raxial> Limitt:  it should
<roy_hobbs> Marupa: find /dir -iname "name"
<Limitt> is that a bad thing?
<Limitt> i want to be secure
<surjeet> please help me
<neeco> Marupa: find /directory -name '*filename*'
<Marupa> roy_hobbs, Thanks
<BlackDalek> roy_hobbs, not necessary - I use the same camera with ubuntu on my desktop PC - no problems there. It is only the d800 laptop which refuses to work
<_2> Limitt it will fetch from all sources listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list   the latest version from where ever it finds it.   there are controls that can change that
<raxial> Limitt:  good thing....good idea to keep updated
<arooni_____> what are those 'magic keys', and how do i use them, (the ones that let me stop everything kill problem processes)?  running ubuntu hardy?
<Limitt> and all the updates seemed to pop up shortly after I selected to enable third party sources
<rdw200169> !ask | neeco
<ubottu> neeco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<surjeet> hello  can we  install dot net or not
<Limitt> well security wise is it safe to enable the third party sources that ubuntu lists
<Limitt> that are not enabled by default
<roy_hobbs> BlackDalek: Silly question, but are you sure it's enabled in the BIOS?  "sudo lshw" should list your firewire device... you should check that first
<Limitt> could there possibly be malicious third party software?
<arooni_____> what is trackered   4603 chasetoy  39  19 30964 9.9m 2284 S   98  0.3   0:31.06 trackerd
<neeco> rdw20016 / ubottu: fine, my 3rd time on irc...
<Limitt> Do I have to reinstall ubuntu now?
<_2> Limitt yes and no.   no computer connected to any network is safe and much less the ones that can be publicly accessed.   but relatively safe   yes.
<Limitt> I mean i ticked the third party sources and just did an update all
<tritium> Limitt: no
<jtaji> Limitt: the only one in there not enabled by default is the partner repo, and yes it's safe
<jtaji> Limitt: if anything other repo is listed there, you have added it
<jtaji> s/anything/any/
<surjeet> how to give permisen read and write folder
<BlackDalek> roy_hobbs, it seems to list it in lshw.. I think
<_2> surjeet chmod
<Limitt> right but the third party wasnt enabled by default .. couldnt anyone write apps and put it in third party
<raxial> surjeet:   terminal....sudo.....chmod 777 /folder
<Limitt> thanks for the help so far
<Limitt> great community here
<_2> surjeet both mine and raxial's answer assume that it's a linux file system
<Alex_21> Ok, sound now works with a new soundcard
<Alex_21> Soundblaster Live
<Limitt> sooo if im worried about security and I just updated everything without checking what I updated should I worry that I recently enabled third party software?
<hednod> any problems with the wireless stack in intrepid that are not in the latest intrepid repos? have a friend who is getting "packet too big" errors trying to associate with any access point using encryption.
<roy_hobbs> Limitt: you just need to decide if you trust that particular third party
<Alex_21> Installed in a G4 Powermac
<raheem> Alex_21: good to hear that :)
<hednod> found scattered bug reports but nothing that nails it down
<_2> Limitt that's part of the beauty of "FOSS" it's open to the whole world to critique
<Limitt> well i just ran all the updates from the dialog that popped up in the top right corner/
<roy_hobbs> Limitt: you're not enabling ALL third parties, just whichever repos you enable specifically
<Alex_21> I need to stop that software update stuff on the top. I already ran Sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Limitt> ok so are the updates that pop in the orange box anything and everything or just ubuntu approved canotical updates
<_2> Limitt no and no.
<Flannel> Limitt: Its all updates for the things you have in the repositories.  If you add no third party updates, then it's all 'official' updates, but they don't all come from canonical.
<ushdf_> hello! i am looking for help with sudo!!
<_2> Limitt again.   have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list   you can learn alot from there.
<tritium> ushdf_: what about it?
<ushdf_> i am wondering how there are privileges!@!!
<raxial> ushdf:  ummm what?
<ushdf_> how do i use sudo as root user!!
<tritium> ushdf_: users are added to the "admin" group, which have sudo priveleges
<GuaranaBOMB> .
<ushdf_> what does that mean!
<tritium> ushdf_: you don't.
<raxial> ushdf:  no need....you are root user
<ushdf_> not yet!!
<bruenig> raxial: he isn't the root user, don't lie
<tritium> ushdf_: sudo -i
<neeco> how do I keep the network not disconnecting at logout?
<ushdf_> what does this have to do with awk!!!
<Limitt> ok so.. http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner is all safe?
<GuaranaBOMB> lulz
<Berserkur> surjeet: Just doing chmod 777 <folder> is very wrong in many cases. Think about who you want to give access
<tritium> ushdf_: you asked about sudo, not awk
<Limitt> it was under the third party software
<_2> ushdf_ super user doesn't need sudo.     sudo == superuser do
<ushdf_> i am looking to install unbutu for something enterprise privileges!!!
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: Calm down
<roy_hobbs> Limitt: I would consider all of the sources in the "Software Sources" GUI reasonably safe.  You just need to use your good judgment when choosing to add your own source.  I personally have added medibuntu and a ppa for openoffice.org 3
<ushdf_> please explain how this functions!!!
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: What are you trying to do?
<tritium> ushdf_: we just did
<ushdf_> i am trying to user sudo to open mysql shell through a series of unix pipes!!!
<bruenig> _2: root is the super user
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: man chmod may contain the information you're wanting.
<ushdf_> what is super user??
<HellB0y> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä^^*
<Berserkur> surjeet: If you don't want someone to read you files then read both chmod and chown man pages. "man chmod" and man chown" without the quotes in a terminal
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: superman for your computer
<ushdf_> is that when you get really good??
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: It can do anything
<_2> bruenig no.   superuser is uid=0 reguardless of name.
<tritium> ushdf_: when using pipes with sudo, you often need to use the "tee" command as well.
<tritium> !sudo | ushdf_
<ubottu> ushdf_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ushdf_> i am looking to install interactive intercal shell!!
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: Huh?
<baz> how can i know what version of a software apt-get is going to install?
<Berserkur> surjeet: If there is something you don't understand then please ask
<bruenig> _2: I misread your statement
<Limitt> technically what is the http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner repo listed under 'third-party software'
<ushdf_> i cannot believe how rudely i am treated!!!
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: http://www.google.com might be helpful
<nickrud> baz apt-cache policy <package>
<roy_hobbs> tritium: great tip!
<tritium> ushdf_: you are being helped
<nickrud> ushdf_, your questions aren't very clear ....
<ushdf_> god helps those who help themselevs!!!!!!
<tritium> roy_hobbs: :)
<roccity_> wow what did i miss?
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: Now follow that statement.
<Limitt> I mean is it software that canonical looks through first for safety then adds
<Alex_21> Is GNash the same as Flash?
<Alex_21> Please
<ushdf_> i did 'man touch!" and was vastly uncomfortable with results!!!
<Limitt> or is it software that anyone can add to and post
<_2> bruenig one could say "the default superuser is root"   but to arbitrarily  call root superuser  would be a grave error, especially on my ssystem.
<baz> nickrud, that worked nicely, thanks
<Limitt> be it malicious or what/
<ushdf_> i opened the interactive intercal sudo shell and my partitioning scheme was erasive!
<bruenig> So I am trying to create a deb package, but I want it to be part of a group of packages, how do I do this
<tritium> ushdf_: stay on topic
<SquareHimself> ushdf_: What did you do?
<Alex_21> Gnash
<roccity_> ushdf_, whats going on?
<Alex_21> Anyone?
<Limitt> come on.. security is real important to me
<roy_hobbs> Limitt: No, they aren't open sources.
<ushdf_> i lost all the photos of my mammogram!!
<_2> ushdf_ you sound for ever more like an advanced uperlevel troll
<nickrud> Limitt, if it's in an official ubuntu repo, or uses canonical as the repo (like the partner ones) they're as safe as you're gonna get
<UpChuck_Norris> Gnash is the open source version of Adobe flash player, It works in most cases but it does not alway display flash applets 100% correctly
<Alex_21> Ok, good
<Limitt> roy_hobbs could you be a littl more specific in what you were saying? im still a lil confused
<Flannel> Limitt: "main" is the only component canonical personally touches the code on.
<UpChuck_Norris> For general use it should work fine
<Alex_21> Because that is all that is available for PPC
<roccity_> ushdf you deleted them or are they in the trash
<SquareHimself> roccity_: I think he got the boot.
<Limitt> Flannel: could I pm you?
<Alex_21> Thanks so much. I now have a new fully working system
<_2> roccity_ we're late. tritium took care of him
<Flannel> Limitt: The channel is generally a better place to ask questions.
<roccity_> SquareHimself, so he deleted photos and wanted them back?
<Alex_21> Also, what do I need to compile packages from source?
<Flannel> Limitt: but, if you think its necessary, sure.
<Limitt> this chat moves so fast and I have a couple very simple questions
<ammage_> hi there
<Berserkur> "What is superuser - 07:23-19 < _2> bruenig no.   superuser is uid=0 reguardless of name. _____---_____ Really bad advise/explaining if my may be critical :S
<roccity_> SquareHimself, I also miss the good stuff :)
<tritium> _2: He's a frequent troll.
<ammage_> what is the command name for screenlet?
<_2> tritium and quite proficent at times
<ammage_> i want to install using terminal
<roccity_> ammage_, you can try giving the full path /usr/bin/sceenlet
<Alex_21> I need to compile gnome-globalmenu
<_2> Berserkur why so ?
<Alex_21> And I need a compiler and a SVN CLI program. Any suggestions?
<ammage_> do u meat sudo apt-get install screenlet?
<roccity_> ammage_, try aptitude search screenlets
<Flannel> Alex_21: `sudo apt-get install subversion` will give you svn
<Alex_21> Because I am trying to make it look like OS X
<Alex_21> Smiley
<roccity_> and then aptitude or apt-get install
<Berserkur> _2: Becouse to most users that doesn't mean anything. uid=0 is like uid=1000
<rccu> hey i need some help destroying my friends ubuntu system completely what is the best way to do this?
<nickrud> Alex_21, oh, you almost got kicked :) sudo apt-get install build-essential for the compiler
<Berserkur> _2: Completely different for the system but the same to the user
<Gnea> rccu: you're some friend...
<roccity_> ammage_, may I ask why you want to install to from the cli
<roy_hobbs> rccu: fire
<ammage_> ok i get it.. its screenlets, not screenlet
<_2> Berserkur well the fellow seemed to understand.
<buntulover64> omg i m lik just now usin a nu bunut install an i am in luv!!11! <3
<Berserkur> _2: Well, My bad then :D
<ammage_> roccity_: i like to use terminal
<Alex_21> Why did I just about get kicked?
<buntulover64> my wierless duznt wrk tho
<buntulover64> work*
<nickrud> Alex_21, a joke, about looking like osx :)
<Alex_21> And I am installing from CLI because I am blind, so Visual interfaces mean very little
<Alex_21> And what is wrong with making it look like OS X
<roccity_> ammage_, that's cool just asking
<buntulover64> umm wirleess halp plz!
<Alex_21> It can't be wrong?
<simulation> hello memory_get_peak_usage() reachs to 9 MB while resamling 1024*768 px and 300 KB image on my shared hosting. When processing bigger images peak value reachs 100MB 200MBs is that normal do u think ?
<ammage_> roccity_: can i set my connection auto connect to DSL?
<_2> Alex_21 being wrong is not allowed in this channel.
<buntulover64> i need wirelesss halp!
<simulation> normal memory usage is 370 KB peak is 8MB
<Losowski> good morning friends
<Gnea> buntulover64: please spell correctly, this isn't #lolcats. and explain your problem if you would like help.
<_2> :)
<buntulover64> my wireless don work!!!111
<nickrud> Alex_21, :)
<ammage_> becoz when my ubuntu start, its keeping create a new connection (auth0)
<Gnea> !ask | buntulover64
<ubottu> buntulover64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neeco> how to prevent lock-ups switching to Guest user on a Radeon based laptop? (other than using unaccellerated graphic drivers)
<buntulover64> i thot ubuntu was supossed 2 be good 2 go form teh start? liek no problms with wierless and sutff!!
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  wireless wouldbe less of a problem is the driver makers worked with linux
<_2> i thot i saw a putty tat
<buntulover64> Dr_willis - how duz taht halp me?
<edward_> hey dudes lil help?
<rdw200169> buntulover64, *most of the time* wireless works; problems come up when a wireless card's drivers are un-available or require proprietary means
<buntulover64> Dr_willis i dont need taht crap i jus need my wierless to work!!!
<_2> buntulover64 it would help us help you if you wrote something we could read.
<Gnea> edward_: with?
<buntulover64> im sorry im not good typing.
<Gnea> well, please learn good typing.
<Tekumel> !ask | edward_
<ubottu> edward_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<buntulover64> and i dont speek good englsh
<tritium> buntulover64: please don't be rude, either.
<Gnea> you look like someone who should be using windows and aol when you type that way
<edward_> just installed intrepid 8.10 on my dell x1300/x1500 ati pc
<edward_> cant get the special effects
<edward_> :(
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  we dont need the ranting either...  you havent really said much in the way of 'facts' to help us trouble shoot the problem - that ive seen
<Gnea> !effects | edward_
<ubottu> edward_: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<buntulover64> DR_willis it just dont work!
<rdw200169> edward_, do you have a taskbar icon telling you that restricted drivers are available?
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  guess it dosent work then... sorry to hear that..
<buntulover64> but i need halp!
<bruenig> buntulover64: there are channels for people who can't speak english
<edward_> no, i believe i installed all that
<Gnea> edward_: errr, that wasn't the right one, sorry - try System->Preferences->Appearances, then the tab on the far-right
<buntulover64> bruenig but i can speek okay
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  tell the channel the chipset, the machine, what you have tried...  and so forth
<buntulover64> bruenig just not real good is all
<bruenig> buntulover64: did you instal the sudo grep yet?
<buntulover64> dr_willis how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,   tere are other channels with different languages also.
<buntulover64> bruenig wat is sudo greb
<buntulover64> ?
<roccity_> is there a way to get a minimal install using hte server cd?
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  for starters i would say read up at the !wireless factoid docs
<bruenig> buntulover64: it is like grep but with sudo
<Dr_willis> !wireless | buntulover64
<ubottu> buntulover64: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aaroninfidel> is it a bad idea to delete qt 4?
<buntulover64> bruenig wat is taht?
<roccity_> like if I do apt-get gnome will it just pull the main apps?
<edward_> 'Desktop Effects could not be enabled' when i choose 'Extra' option
<rdw200169> roccity_, the base server install; i.e. no selected tasksel packages (like LAMP etc...) is pretty much about as 'minimal' as you can get
<buntulover64> dr_willis i dont wannna read crap now i jus want my wierless working
<bruenig> buntulover64: lolwut
<buntulover64> bruenig lolwut wat?
<rdw200169> edward_, chances are you're not running using the ati drivers; probably vesa driver
<Gnea> edward_: could you please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log files?
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  good luck then.. you dont know what wireless chipset you have.. that page i belive tells you how to get the information. Im not going to read it to you. Have a nice day.
<lstarnes> aaroninfidel: many programs require it, especially ones that are part of KDE 4
<rdw200169> Gnea, thanks, i was just typing that too ;)
<edward_> ok want me to paste here or pm?
<roccity_> rdw200169, but what about gnome cause if I install ubuntu-desktop its gonna pull heaps down
<rdw200169> !paste | edward_
<bruenig> buntulover64: I apologize for Dr_willis, he is usually helpful
<ubottu> edward_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aaroninfidel> lstarnes, I'm running xubuntu... so would you recommend I leave it?
<CrownAmbassador> Morning guys! Where can I download the Jaunty torrent? Want to use Transmission to download it. Preferably from a mirror in South Africa.
<jtaji> roccity_: just grab the minimal cd
<buntulover64> dr_willis i have to use consule?
<Dr_willis> bruenig,  Yep.  when i ant get any relal info to get to the problem and have to play 20 questions.. i get grumpy
<buntulover64> bruenig thx
<surjeet> hi
<lstarnes> aaroninfidel: you might not need it with xubuntu since xfce uses gtk, but you might have a couple programs installed that require it
<buntulover64> bruenig can you halp em?
<surjeet> what is GNOME
<bruenig> buntulover64: we try to create a helpful community here, but you can't keep all of the scrooges out
<buntulover64> me*
<Dr_willis> buntulover64,  yes console/text based commands will proberly be needed to trouble shoot the problem.
<buntulover64> how do i use consule?
<edward_> heres the first paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111965/
<buntulover64> i dont know about it
<buntulover64> dir does not wrok
<buntulover64> work*
<Gnea> bruenig: that's really not necessary.
<nathanhelp> (20:35:40) nathanhelp: Ok I've successfully got my Ubuntu Grub repaired. Now how do I bring it back to single boot (i.e. no menu)
<aaroninfidel> lstarnes, any idea on how I can tell what uses it?
<lstarnes> buntulover64: it doesn't use the same commands as windows's command prompt.  Try ls
<GuaranaBOMB> awwwwwww
<bruenig> Gnea: nou
<_2> !cli > buntulover64
<ubottu> buntulover64, please see my private message
<GuaranaBOMB> look at all these internet addicts up at 1:40am, and 2:40am
<GuaranaBOMB> :)
<edward_> heres the 2nd
<edward_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111966/
<_2> buntulover64 an over view of commands
<Dr_willis> GuaranaBOMB,  i work 3rd shift. its my Lunch time.
<buntulover64> how to see private message?
<GuaranaBOMB> heh
<nathanhelp> buntulover64: It should have come up as a separate window
<jtaji> buntulover64: really?, because dir works fine on my ubuntu install
<GuaranaBOMB> _2
<GuaranaBOMB> how can you suffice?
<GuaranaBOMB> dialup in 2009??
<tritium> GuaranaBOMB: it's a world-wide channel.  It's midday in parts of the world.
<FloodBot1> GuaranaBOMB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buntulover64> ok, sum 1 told me rm -rf / --no-preserve-root and i run
<roccity_> jtaji, the alternate doesn't have commad line system anymore
<buntulover64> but its jus crap
<nickrud> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<roccity_> I don't think
<roccity_> jtaji, unless there is another cd
<jtaji> !minimal | roccity_
<ubottu> roccity_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GuaranaBOMB> _2, you must get broadband
<GuaranaBOMB> life = better
<nathanhelp> Ok I've successfully got my Ubuntu Grub repaired. Now how do I bring it back to single boot (i.e. no menu)
<lstarnes> aaroninfidel: for currently installed packages, try apt-cache rdepends --installed libqt4-core
<GuaranaBOMB> gears of war 2 time now
<_2> GuaranaBOMB nah,  i'm imune to DoS attacks.... :)
<rdw200169> edward_, ah, lines 579-587 are your problem :(
<roccity_> jtaji, ok didn't know bout that one sorry getting it now
<roccity_> jtaji, ty
<jtaji> roccity_: no prob, no reason to be sorry ;)
<roccity_> is there a portage like system for debian?
<edward_> fill me in
<edward_> :P
<roccity_> I know that slack has emerde
<Gnea> roccity_: to use bsd packages?
<roccity_> Gnea, any
<_2> GuaranaBOMB so how are things in ga ?
<Gnea> roccity_: nafaik... the only portage i know is in bsd that helps linux programs work on it
<Dr_willis> nathanhelp,  theres a menu.lst option to hide the grub menu.. but i never hide the thing
<Gnea> roccity_: there are, however, repositories that exist that you can manually add that will provide more programs
<edward_> rdw wtf did i do
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nathanhelp> I dont want to hide it, I want to delete my XP entry (which was on a separate HD but no longer exists in my case).
<aaroninfidel> lstarnes, ah, its because I have skype! :P thanks a bunch!
<rdw200169> edward_, i dunno, i'm doing a little googling
<raxial> it's 4:20 somewhere on this planet....
<baz> i want to give myself permission to a folder... this command doesn't seem to work: sudo chmod -rw /var/www
<edward_> no 3d accleration available
<roccity_> Gnea, nah I ment that compile and checked deps
<edward_> fk
<edward_> hrm
<c0l2e> in /etc/init.d/rc6.d and rc0.d ... which will run first the S01halt or my script link call S20myscript ??
<roccity_> Gnea, it;s ok I can compile from source
<rww> c0l2e: S01
<Gnea> baz: try this:  sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<Limitt> what repos are trustable to download from
<Gnea> roccity_: o!
<aaroninfidel> lstarnes, just 1 more question... you seem to know a lot about linux, I'm just a basic user... what would you recommend on how to learn more about linux to become an advanced user?
<nathanhelp> Dr_willis: Sorry I dont know if you read that so I'll address it to you. I dont want to hide the menu (sorry it was by bad wording), I want to delete my XP entry (which was on a separate HD but no longer exists in my case).
<Gnea> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<edward_> my bro has an extra one
<surjeet> hi , can we install .net or not
<edward_> cept i think it might b nvidia
<edward_> lots of problems with nvidia cards right?
<marco__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gnea> roccity_: just install a few packages shown at that URL and you're set for tgz/cvs/svn/etc
<lstarnes> aaroninfidel: I can't recall anything in particular
<c0l2e> rww: are you sure?
<lstarnes> surjeet: you could try using mono
<aaroninfidel> lstarnes, ok, thanks again!
<roccity_> is there a way to change deb cflags?
<roccity_> Gnea, how do you mean?
<rww> c0l2e: scripts in /etc/rc#.d/ are run in increasing order, beginning with 01.
<baz> Gnea, that seemed to improve things but I still cant drag a file into the sftp session
<c0l2e> I tried to create a S01myscript... which unmount things in my Samba server before the networkmanager stops... but the things is the S02halt i think runs first before my S01myscript
<Dr_willis> nathanhelp,  thats even easier.. in the menu.lst file towards the end.. should be an 'entry' for it..  delete those 3 lines or so.. and it will be gone
<Dr_willis> nathanhelp,  backyp your menu.lst of course first :) just in case
<nathanhelp> General question: package != binary?
<rww> nathanhelp: not necessarily, no
<raxial> can anyone recommend a good pen test package?
<rdw200169> edward_, any chance you nkow what chipsets you have in your laptop?  do 8285P or E7205 Intel ring any bells?  your error is referred to in this page: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<surjeet> lstarnes acctuly i wanna install .net if any case this is possible then tell me what is proccess
<sumone> why ubuntu hires illiterate persons?
<lstarnes> surjeet: sudo apt-get install mono
<edward_> im running on desktop
<surjeet> please
<Gnea> baz: try this then:  find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \;
<edward_> and how would i find that out rdw
<_2> sumone who is hired ?
<nathanhelp> Dr_willis: Thanks. :) where would i find menu.lst? (what tool would i use to find this *any* specific file?)
<raxial> who's hiring?
<_2> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> nathanhelp,  'locate filemane'  => its in /boot/grub/  :)
<raxial> :)
<baz> Gnea, if I don't sudo I get the error: find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \;
<rdw200169> edward_, alright, then do you know if your motherboards have either of those?  and yes, if you see that link, they refer to those chipsets causing *that particular problem* and provide the fix; i want to make sure, first, that you have one of those.  we may be able to solve this really quickly
<baz> Gnea, oops I mean: chmod: changing permissions of `/var/www': Operation not permitted
<nathanhelp> Dr_willis: Locate is a terminal command or GUI program?
<Dr_willis> nathanhelp,  terminal command. :)
<edward_> ok
<Gnea> roccity_: ubuntu as this nifty feature that allows you to install just a few meta-packages that will install a bunch of packages that will setup the basics for compiling things
<edward_> let me see
<_2> baz you'll have to sudo chmod or sudo chown   if you don't own it
<Gnea> baz: sorry, use sudo with that
<Flannel> !mirrors | Limitt
<ubottu> Limitt: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nathanhelp> Dr_willis: Thanks :)
<Derf_the> On which channel should I ask for help with a locked-up Ubuntu desktop?
<sumone> so why an illiterate person is in charge of text for an official ubuntu page?
<surjeet>  answer is this in terminal Package mono has no installation candidate
<Gnea> Derf_the: here.
<Dr_willis> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Dr_willis> I thought Mono was installed by default as part of gnome.
<_2> sumone what official page ?
<raxial> Derf_the:  have you tried  ctrl-alt-backspace to reload your desktop?
<surjeet> hi friend r there
<_2> bazhang good call.  but i think he was trying to bring attention to a mistake on the wiki maybe...   "admittedly the wrong approach"
<edward_> having a tough time trying to figure how i find out the chipset
<edward_> lol
<surjeet> i have used ur seggetion after then answer is this Package mono has no installation candidate
<rdw200169> edward_, what computer/motherboard (for a homebuild computer) i can try to find it
<lstarnes> surjeet: I saw
<aaroninfidel> anyone use xmms2?
<_2> edward_   chipset on what ?
<Dr_willis> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C/C++/C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 3261 kB, installed size 10264 kB
<surjeet> have any another way??????
<_2> edward_  which lshw || sudo apt-get install lshw ;lshw | less
<_2> edward_ generic answer to "how to find out the chip set"
<edward_> yea
<edward_> ok put that in the terminal?
<lstarnes> surjeet: try sudo apt-get install mono-common mono-runtime
<_2> edward_  which lshw || sudo apt-get install lshw ;lshw | less # <<< that whole line
<lstarnes> surjeet: you might also want to include monodevelop with that
<_2> minus your name
<kriyas> any one know how to transfer a file from one system to another using terminal
<nathanhelp> Where can i find commands for Ubuntu?
<Spark_rd2> Hello
<prince_jammys> !ssh > kriyas
<ubottu> kriyas, please see my private message
<_2> !cli | nathanhelp
<ubottu> nathanhelp: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nathanhelp> thanks _2
<edward_> 'should not run this program as a super user'
<_2> welcome
<kriyas> how to learn linux commands
<bazhang> also !rute
<_2> edward_ that's ok.
<nathanhelp> _2: lol "sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -f aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots" Thats about how im feeling atm :D
<edward_>  product: 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub
<_2> bazhang rute-book is quite good,   but heavy for a beginner
<baz> Gnea, chown'ing worked... I wonder why chmod'ing didn't... linux user management is always very strange
<nathanhelp> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Diehardy> howdy
<edward_> 82P965/G965
<edward_> ?
<ackbahr> Hi! Is there a way to copy printer settings from one computer to another?
<Derf_the> hanks Gnea, I have a 'desktop' that is locked -ignores mouse clicks- and will only show the wallpaper, no files are displayed. When I look at the file "desktop" using a file manager everything is still there.  The permissions are the standard 755's and this behaviour was unchanged by the upgradeing from U8.04 to U8.10.  Any hints as to how to get back to normal? [on a HP8510w]
<itachi> hello
<itachi> my name is itachi
<Diehardy> i see
<nathanhelp> Hello, My alias is nathanhelp.
<Diehardy> im taking a shit as i chat with u all
<edward_> 82P965 rdw
<edward_> thats the one i got
<itachi> nathanhelp: do you have ym ?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html _2 this is one is geared more towards newer users, nathanhelp and kriyas might appreciate
<_2> nathanhelp i know the feeling.    nathanhelp any command you see posted and don't know what it does try looking at the man page for it, to get a general idea.    example: someone says to you run   sudo chown -R $USER $HOME   # you can use thses unquoted commands to see what it would do... "man sudo"  "man chown"  "echo $USER $HOME"  the last one will simply expand the raciables so you can see what they contain.
<nathanhelp> thanks bazhang.
<surjeet>  hi friend  answer is this Reading package lists... Done
<surjeet> Building dependency tree
<surjeet> Reading state information... Done
<surjeet> mono-common is already the newest version.
<surjeet> mono-runtime is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> surjeet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surjeet> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 241 not upgraded.
<kj4> enough of this shit-chat
<Diehardy> lol
<_2> s=raciables=variables=   even
<nathanhelp> Up until a week ago i didnt know what man was :)
<lstarnes> surjeet: in that case, you should be able to use mono already
<raxial> oi
<_2> got off home key there....
<DigitalKiwi> s/man was/men were
<DigitalKiwi> amirite?
<itachi> raxial: what ?
<surjeet> than how can we check ???????? please
<edward_> rdw
<baz> I am being given the following instruction "make sure that the following directories (and the files within) are writable for the webserver"... How can I determine this (thru command-line)?
<lstarnes> surjeet: mono --version
<raxial> s'all good....reacted typed thought.....thanks :)
<itachi> edward_: do you have ym ?
<_2> nathanhelp yes,  i just trying to make your linux experance a little more "sensable"
<edward_> whats ym?
<surjeet> whare we run mono --version
<lstarnes> surjeet: in a terminal
<DigitalKiwi> baz: ls -ahl lists permissions
<lstarnes> surjeet: if that returns anything besides "command not found", then you have mono
<nathanhelp> _2: thanks. it does help. :)
<itachi> edward_: yahoo messenger
<ackbahr> By the way, I remember using something like "chmod s+u" to allow unprivileged users (i.e. my wife) to unmount for example a CDrom.... Does that ringa bell with anyone?
<edward_> no
<edward_> i dont
<edward_> i have aim?
<raxial> I'm adding all kinds of cool commands to my note file....ls -ahl....thanks DigitalKiwi
<itachi> hello, i have a problem with my Ubuntu yet
<aaroninfidel> what would you rather use? rhythmbox or gxmms2?
<_2> nathanhelp you've heard the saying "give a man a fish..."  well i'm "teaching you to fish"
<DigitalKiwi> don't forget --color=auto -F
<baz> DigitalKiwi, so now how can I know what *user* the webservers uses
<nathanhelp> _2 yeah. I regularly use that phrase. I've been on and off Ubuntu for the past year. I'm starting to get the hang of simple things, but Windows is still very much a part of how i do things...
<itachi> my ubuntu cannot sharing
<DigitalKiwi> what webserver? :)
<itachi> kacau
<_2> nathanhelp understood.   rome wasn't built in a day,  it only burned in one.
<raji> hi
<nathanhelp> #pidgin
<surjeet>  hi friend here i got thisMono JIT compiler version 1.9.1 (tarball)
<surjeet> Copyright (C) 2002-2007 Novell, Inc and Contributors. www.mono-project.com
<surjeet> 	TLS:           __thread
<surjeet> 	GC:            Included Boehm (with typed GC)
<surjeet> 	SIGSEGV:       altstack
<FloodBot1> surjeet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> surjeet: you have mono installed
<surjeet> ok dear u r right but how can i check  my dotnet is install and where option
<DigitalKiwi> each time someone pastes four lines it becomes six lines? =D
<i3d> anyone knows how to verify signature using M2Crypto?
<_2> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Derf_the> Gnea Hi again , This is my first time here. Will anyone be likly to answer that question of mine now that it has disappeared off the top of the screen some minutes ago?
<Gauntlet> My ubuntu is booting in a resolution higher than my screen can have and its out of range. How can I change the default boot resolution in windows?
<nathanhelp> I just downloaded and opened the Ubuntu pocket book. It was a Zip and it opened automatically with the archive manager. I extracted the PDF file inside to my Documents folder, where has it put the original and will it remove the original zip from my computer (i.e. temporary internet files - regular cleanup)?
<lstarnes> surjeet: mono works differently than microsoft's implementation of .net, but mono is mostly compatible with it
<DigitalKiwi> where is the factoid that makes fun of people for using factoids and thinking they are clever as a result of?
<_2> Gauntlet you can't in windows.  boot to recovery mode and fix it
<edward_> where do i get the latest catalyst package the link on the page is dead
<nathanhelp> Gauntlet: set it to the lowest you can then work up from there to find one that is acceptable.
<Gauntlet> _2 I tried booting in recovery mode and it gave me a list of options, one to edit xorg as well but it didnt get to the actual desktop
<surjeet> hi friend i know but how can  i check where is option just i wann work on .net then what should i do??????????????????? please
<lstarnes> surjeet: what option?
<_2> Gauntlet then use a live cd,   but i doubt that you will fix it from windows,  unless you know a lot about both systems.
<surjeet> accuttly i wanna use this how can i run??????????????? please
<_2> !.net
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<Limitt> hey
<lstarnes> surjeet: I would suggest looking at mono's documentation
<_2> !dotnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dotnet
<DigitalKiwi> and chapter 42 of the st martins guide to writing, it is all about commas
 * _2 either ubottu
<Limitt> i want to install gtk-gnutella and it shows up in 'add/remove' but not 'symantic
<baz> how do i give the user *www-data* access/permission to folder */tmp*
<edward_> what are the apps that run the best in wine?
<surjeet> whare is this mono'documenation
<lstarnes> surjeet: you can access the manual page for mono's interpreter/compiler using the command man mono
<Limitt> is there a reason for that or am i doing something wrong in synaptic
<_2> baz everyone has access to /tmp
<phorensic> whats up f000000s!
<neeco> how to change desktop background?
<Limitt> could someone help me with 1 package on what would you do so I can know what to do for future packages
<surjeet> whare we i will run this cammand
<DigitalKiwi> is it still right click > change background?
<lstarnes> surjeet: like all other commands, you run it in the terminal
<_2> baz make sure that /tmp is mode 1777 == rwxrwxrwt
<Limitt> I want to install GTK-Gnutella .. It shows up in 'add/remove' but not synaptic... Why is this?
<edward_> brb
<nathanhelp> !smile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smile
<phorensic> neeco: you could do preferences-appearance .. add image that way
<baz> _2, how can i specify that its for www-data
<neeco> I mean dynamically, as in running an animation as a wallpaper?
<DigitalKiwi> mplayer has a -root something
<Limitt> I read all the documentation on packages
<prince_jammys> Limitt: i don't see why it wouldn't show up in synaptic
<DigitalKiwi> -rootwin
<Limitt> try it
<Limitt> it will show up in add/remove
<_2> baz ok.  maybe we are not communicating here.   permission "drwxrwxrwt" is a sticky dir.  everyone can created dirs/files in it and the person that creates them will own them,  that's how it works.     you don't want the permissions on /tmp to be anything other than   rwxrwxrwt
<prince_jammys> Limitt: i don't have synaptic
<Limitt> and not synaptic
<Limitt> 'gtk-gnutella
<prince_jammys> Limitt: so why not use add/remove then?
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: thx
<Limitt> just want to know why
<phorensic> prince_jammys: add/remove vs. synaptic? aren't they the same?
<prince_jammys> phorensic: no
<_2> baz if you have an error message that is puzzeling you.  post it here.
<Limitt> synaptic is the advanced package manager
<Dr_willis> One is streamlined.
<Limitt> you can pick which version to install .. and have more options
<phorensic> where would you find add/remove then?
<Limitt> i just read all that mumbo jumbo in the documentation
<e-frame> yea where?
<DigitalKiwi> neeco: yw
<Dr_willis> add/remove is in the main program/menu. its a  'package-manager-light;' tool :) i perfer the real synaptic.. or the termianl
<Limitt> you go to the ubuntu start menu
<Limitt> and its add remove
<e-frame> in m*****t w*****s :D
<Limitt> right
<Limitt> why would an app be in add remove and not synaptic
<Limitt> i have not added any repos at all that were not built in and tickable
<baz> _2, your explanation made sense, I didn't know how that works... so what does the owner matter in a case like that
<Dr_willis> I would guess. that the user has some fliters set up in synaptic..or is using it wrong
<prince_jammys> that would be my guess too
<phorensic> i still dont see add/remove
<edward_> why cant i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf via terminal?
<e-frame> i thought add/remove is just a categorized version of synaptic :D
<prince_jammys> edward_: probably because you're not editing as admin user
<Dr_willis> edward_,  you need to edit it as the root user. with  the proper 'sudo' type command
<_2> baz the owner of /tmp should be root (superuser) only because you don't want someone changing /tmp itself.
<surjeet> hi friend i got a long meter but am  unable to understend this
<edward_> i thought my 1st and only account was admin user?
<Limitt> heh you were right willis
<Limitt> i used quick search which didnt work
<Limitt> the search beside it worked
<Limitt> and took slightly longer
<Limitt> kinna weird but ok
<edward_> ok nvm
<edward_> i get it
<edward_> just typed in pw
<phorensic> Dr_willis: I still dont see the add/remove program?
<Limitt> hit the start menu
<baz> _2, is it possible in linux to define access on a per user basis? For example if only a specific 5 people were allowed to write to a certain folder...
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: tried with -root but it doesn't work (as on other wm), no compositing used here, metacity issue?
<Limitt> then scroll all the way to the bottom
<Dr_willis> phorensic,  i just use the command line and be done with it..
<Limitt> the add/remove is right there
<phorensic> OIC
<Limitt> or at least on miine
<nathanhelp> can someone please test my settings by using my name?
<DigitalKiwi> root as in -rootwin ?
<prince_jammys> nathanhelp:
<Limitt> from what i read i would use snaptic though
<Limitt> its more advanced
<neeco> baz: acl, as in getfacl/setfacl
<Limitt> ubuntu documentation says so..
<Spark_rd2> please how can I perform sniffing with ethercap-ng?
<Limitt> heck if i were you id read it.. it only took me 3-4 minutes to glance though it
<Dr_willis> 'add/remove' was put in - to apease the 'ex-windows crowd' :) heh..
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: xscreensaver(s) only accept -root
<Limitt> the installing packages section
<_2> baz yes. using group permissions   if a group has write permission anyone in that group can write there.
<prince_jammys> Spark_rd2: read the manual or find a tutorial on the web
<DigitalKiwi> oh
 * DigitalKiwi was talking about mplayer
<phorensic> Dr_willis: I usually do to thats why i was wondering. Also it appears as if my add/remove list does not recognize some of the programs that I have installed as being installed
<Dr_willis> Learn to use SYnaptic - is alli can say.. and read up on how to instasll packaes in the terminal
<abmodi> Hi .. need some help regarding a corrupted ubuntu fs ..
<DigitalKiwi> I didn't know we were talking about xscreensaver
<Dr_willis> phorensic,  add/remove only shows a select set of apps I recall..
<Limitt> it used the adding the official debian etchy repo as an example
<Limitt> is that a good idea to add that
<surjeet> hi friend i got a long meter but am  unable to understend this
<Limitt> i know its not supported and all but for the most part does it work?
<Spark_rd2> ok
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  using debian stuff in ubuntu - can break things badly
<phorensic> Dr_willis: True, but I have for example enigmail installed and it doesn't show that according to add/remove... I would say dont use add/remove.. is for the gays
<Limitt> what i meant to say was *officially supported
<abmodi> basically ran fsck using gparted usb disk .. lot of issues which I asked fsck to fix ... but there is a kernel panic - trying to kill init
<nathanhelp> prince_jammys: And once more please
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: misundestanding, thx anyway, didn't know that! ;)
<Limitt> isnt ubuntu based on debian for the most part though?
<abmodi> also .. /etc is hosed
<prince_jammys> nathanhelp:
<_2> baz i default all new users to be part of the "users" group  that lets me control access to documents via that group   anyone that behaves badly gets pulled from the "users" group
<baz> _2, but how would u allow everyone to read but only 5 people to write if you can only associate 1 group
<abmodi> it completely disappeared, and is replaced by a different *file* :(
<Dr_willis> Limitt,   based on.. :) in much the same way that...er....   a   Race car  is based on a Model T . ;)
<Limitt> just strange that thats the third party repository it used as an example kinna like it was a suggestion but they also had a 'dont use it if you want support from us kinna thing too so yeh i dunno
<Limitt> nice way to look at it
<Limitt> or a use at your own risk... linux is so nice once you get used to it
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: tried, it doesn't work either, same problem here?
<abmodi> any help please ?
<DigitalKiwi> it strikes me that if the person used the cli package manager they would have stuff installed by now (it's a lot easier to explain text than actions...)
<edward_> dr_willis, how do i log in to edit this file
<_2> baz   sudo mkdir -pm 775 /blah/example ;chown :users /blah/example  # anyone in "users" can read and write to /blah/example/  while anyone not in "users" other than superuser (root)  can only read there.
<DigitalKiwi> neeco: no clue :)
<abmodi> how do I recreate a bare-minimum /etc ?
<edward_> how can i edit my xorg.conf guys?
<edward_> how do i log onto admin.
<prince_jammys> edward_: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> edward_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: does it work on your? what wm? ubuntu version?
<DigitalKiwi> abmodi: man rm
<phorensic> edward_: gksudo gedit /etc/Xqq/xorg.conf
<_2> baz what we are discussing is the basic foundation of linux security
<phorensic> ack!
<prince_jammys> edward_: the second one i typed
<edward_> ty
<phorensic> edward_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phorensic> prince_jammys: bah yw
<abmodi> rm ?
<edward_> ty!
<Limitt> how nervous should i be about installing something from universe?
<prince_jammys> Limitt: not very
<DigitalKiwi> you wanted a minimal /etc...
<_2> baz if you would like to learn far more than i can possably mention here   sudo apt-get install rute-book  # and start reading.
<phorensic> edward_: If you are in a terminal or console you want to use a console type editor so say sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Limitt> ok so universe is premoderated or just put on and reported if its bad
<abmodi> yeah..one that can be used to boot ubuntu again :)
<DigitalKiwi> neeco: awesome wm, and I don't know if it works for me or not >.>
<baz> _2, yeah you're right. will the install pop up as an app in my menu
<DigitalKiwi> grr, bruenig left
<Limitt> what i meant was are universe files prescreened or are they active from the moment the developer adds them
<DigitalKiwi> he has experience with restoring etc folders
<_2> baz ummm not sure.   but  dpkg -L rute-book    will list all it installs.
<DigitalKiwi> he kind of rm... /* it once
<Limitt> and how thorough are they screened for malicious intent
<Limitt> i mean i never hear about malware much on linux so im guessing im fine
 * MoLE_ is away: I'm busy
<prince_jammys> Limitt: don't worry about it. gtk-gnutella has been around for a long time
<_2> /usr/share/doc/   is a good place to find gobs of information on your software
<syntax\> i just got a new gfx card, inno3d fx5500. currently i have mx4000 installed. would it work right away if i plugged the fx5500? im running on ubuntu 8.10
 * DigitalKiwi off to run viruses in wine
<Limitt> but for other things in universe
<prince_jammys> Limitt: the worst you'll stumble into is a bug
<Limitt> i want to be taught to fish : )
<Limitt> cool
<Limitt> thanks everyone
<Limitt> this beats the crap out of opensuse
<DigitalKiwi> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<prison_break> i wanna play this game but i can't any clue?http://games.tagged.com/multi.htm?refid=
<_2> Limitt heh.
 * nathanhelp throws a net at Limitt: Here yah go son.
<abmodi>  is there any way to reinstall /etc directory if it gor deleted ?
<prison_break> i mean the 9 pool ball
<DigitalKiwi> abmodi: hold
<syntax\> anyone?
<prince_jammys> abmodi: you deleted the whole /etc dir?
<Limitt> would you guys recommend compiz or am i already using it if I can do the windows key E thing
<abmodi> I didn't .. the filesystem got screwed .. and then after fsck ..it has disappeared
<DigitalKiwi> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=60984 abmodi
<prison_break> cryft remover it's a piece of c......
<_2> abmodi lol,   not really.    get ready for a reload.
<abmodi> coulnd  not find it in lost and found ..it has been replaced by a file
<DigitalKiwi> _2 fails
<phorensic> Limitt: compiz comes with ubuntu but not all modules are selected
<Limitt> i mean I want stable and all but im not sure if its compiz giving me these 3d effects when I hit  'Shift + Alt + Up"
<abmodi> thanks DigitalKiwi .. will go through the link ..
<DigitalKiwi> hope it works >.>
<DigitalKiwi> though you'll need to do some bash foo...ubuntu doesn't have pacman
<DigitalKiwi> sadly
<phorensic> Limitt: you have 3d accelerating turned on??? you also should look into installing  ccsm (compiz config settings manager)
<Limitt> so " shift + alt + up ' and ' windows key + e'  are compiz features?
<Quack[stinkpad]> compiz is pretty cool
<nathanhelp> What would be a good test in ubuntu for my graphics card?
<Quack[stinkpad]> just try it
<Limitt> yeh the commands work that i just typed in
<Quack[stinkpad]> if you don't like it, uninstall it
<Harde> What do I need to write on fstab to automount this? /dev/sdb on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<nathanhelp> I want to push it to see how much it can cope with.
<DigitalKiwi> glxgears nathanhelp ?
<prison_break> does anybody know why i cannot play 9 p00l ball here? http://games.tagged.com/multi.htm?refid=
<DigitalKiwi> compiz is meh
<nathanhelp> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<_2> DigitalKiwi you advising him to try to undelete the dir ?     that's not reinstalling /etc      but he might "recover" it  yeah.
<Limitt> cool
<Quack[stinkpad]> it's cool looking, but the cube thing loses its novelty eventually
<phorensic> Quack[stinkpad]: yes it sure does
<amischi> know what doing
<amischi> checking MathFonts_TrueType_41.exe
<amischi> Downloaded file looks corrupted!
<amischi> dpkg: errore processando ttf-mathematica4.1 (--configure):
<amischi>  il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1
<amischi> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Asserzione 'dependtry <= 4' fallita.
<FloodBot1> amischi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Limitt> is there a way to get it to just snap and not animate out when you do the shift alt up thing
<DigitalKiwi> the link I sent was of someone who deleted /etc so yeah >.>
<aaroninfidel> how can I check which sound daemon I'm using?
<Quack[stinkpad]> you can always shift+alt side for extra desktop
<Limitt> doesnt work for me
<prince_jammys> Limitt: run ccsm and you can configure everything
<DigitalKiwi> you kids and your spinning cubes
<_2> DigitalKiwi yes  but his question was "<abmodi>  is there any way to reinstall /etc directory..."    so my answer was not about unteleting it.  he didn't ask that.
<prince_jammys> you can't "reinstall" /etc
<amischi> sorry
<prison_break> does anybody know why i cannot play 9 p00l ball here? http://games.tagged.com/multi.htm?refid=
<Limitt> eh dont have ccsm yet
<amischi> can i try again
<Limitt> i guess ill install it
<abmodi> I did not delete .. so I cannot undelete ..
<Limitt> so it cant hurt to install it since im already using it eh?
<DigitalKiwi> mhr
<Quack[stinkpad]> just install it!
<Limitt> lol
<Quack[stinkpad]> it'll be cool
<Limitt> cool
<abmodi> reinstall .. prince_jammy says it not an option ..
<Algorithm_42> hello all
<Quack[stinkpad]> make sure that you turn on the rotating cube. cause i enabled cube and didn't know why it wouldn't work
<Quack[stinkpad]> i had to enable the rotating
<abmodi> would copying  a subset of files from the install cd help ? just enough to hace the kernel boot up ?
<nathanhelp> is 1814.804 FPS good?
<DigitalKiwi> guys, as non-trollishly is as possible I ask, what is better about ubuntu than say fedora or another distro? :/
<nonix4> How do I defend against an ongoing MITM? So far dns spoof detected, arp spoofing & port-stealing suspected.
<DigitalKiwi> or is this not the place for my inquiry :(
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: #ubuntu-offtopic probably, or the web
<Limitt> is it simple-ccsm?
<_2> DigitalKiwi probably #ubuntu-offtopic would be better.
<neeco> question for the Ops: can't a script on @ubuntu
<Limitt> or is that somethin diff
<Quack[stinkpad]> i think it's just ccsm
<Quack[stinkpad]> it's the compiz config settings manager or something
<_2> DigitalKiwi but in short, the support is one thing.
<Limitt> aight
<syntax\> i just got a new gfx card, inno3d fx5500. currently i have mx4000 installed. would it work right away if i plugged the fx5500? im running on ubuntu 8.10
<Quack[stinkpad]> are you checking in synaptic or wut
<DigitalKiwi> support from irc/forums or something i am not aware of?
<prison_break> does anybody know why i cannot play 9 p00l ball here? http://games.tagged.com/multi.htm?refid=
<neeco> question for the Ops: can't a script on #ubuntu change 's\/*rm/RM/g' before kicking/banning som1 when posting about removing roots?
<_2> DigitalKiwi all of the above, total user base
<prison_break> any ewuivalent program like shockwave?
<amischi> checking MathFonts_TrueType_41.exe
<amischi> Downloaded file looks corrupted!
<amischi> dpkg: errore processando ttf-mathematica4.1 (--configure):
<amischi>  il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1
<amischi> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Asserzione 'dependtry <= 4' fallita.
<FloodBot1> amischi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amischi> Aborted
<prince_jammys> amischi: stop that
<lstarnes> neeco: ops cannot edit what other users have already said
<Limitt> just got it thanks
<Limitt> what are some of your favorite effects?
<amischi> i must just write?
<prince_jammys> !paste > amischi
<ubottu> amischi, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> !it > amischi
<neeco> what about saying that in order to write about the del command 1 _has_ to use all capitals?
<lstarnes> neeco: that would likely confuse users
<prince_jammys> neeco: what?
<_2> neeco i'm not an op but i will venture to explain that the best that could be achieved there would be to have a bot repost what was said with a correction and maybe an explaination appended.
<server_> Alloha people
<server_> how can i install the good old xmms?
<prince_jammys> server_: use audacious. xmms is history
<server_> because it looks like the xmms is gone...
<edward> how can i access restricted drivers manager
<Dr_willis> server_,  use the source.. if you MUST...
<server_> ok cool tnx
<phorensic> server_: but
<edward> guess i didnt install properly
<neeco> lstarnes: yes but newbies would avoid trashing disks and know the terrible powers of root (the user)
<prince_jammys> server_: audacious is pretty much xmms
<phorensic> server_: look at audacious
<DigitalKiwi> so wait, saying rm -rf (something) can get me auto banned?
<server_> tnx phorensic
<phorensic> server_: agree with prince_jammys
<DigitalKiwi> when something is like / ?
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: if something happens to be '/'
<_2> neeco so their policy of non-tolerance of malicous code is a decision that they have the right to enforce.  if you want to discuss it with them you should peobably /join #ubuntu-ops
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: does that come as a shock?
<Dr_willis> Heh - i got auto-kicked once because i told someone my  D C C Send Was Not working. :)
<neeco> _2: would such a bot be expensive (as in resource needed) to run?
<bullgard4> Why do I have 2 almost identical directories with contents on my Ubuntu 8.04.2 computers: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documentation/ and /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/ ?
<DigitalKiwi> prince_jammys: a bit
<neeco> _2: fine (#ubuntu-ops)
<_2> neeco ask them.    personally i think FloodBot# could be used.
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: it's a help channel. that command is usually not too helpful
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  you sure they are not the same? could be one is a link to the other.
<DigitalKiwi> but just cause it gets said doesn't mean it was telling someone to do it :/
<prison_break> shocwave for ubuntu>?
<_2> neeco or even ubottu
<DigitalKiwi> in fact it could be someone saying "make sure not to rm -..."
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: yeah, yeah. you get the idea though.
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: ha
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: and by the way, make sure not to shoot yourself in the head like this: .... ?
<DigitalKiwi> dude I can totally think of instances i would say that to someone
<prince_jammys> DigitalKiwi: yeah, but they have no tolerance for that here
<_2> DigitalKiwi indeed.  but again that's a discussion for #ubuntu-ops
<bullgard4> Dr_willis: I am sure. They are not identical. And now please answer the question that I have put.
<server_> yes audacious is the bomb
<server_> this is what i was looking for :)
<server_> tnx all
<DigitalKiwi> mpd + ncmpcpp > audacious
<Dr_willis> bullgard4,  no idea then..
<prison_break> why there isn't shockwave for linux
<prison_break> ?
<Dr_willis> Because the shockwave maker wont port it?
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: probably because whoever wrote that package wanted to make sure the docs are available in different places, for different distros
<_2> blame linux that there is no .* for linux ....    like saying blame the starving child for not having enough food to survive.
<DigitalKiwi> the starving child should get a job
<DigitalKiwi> ...
<_2> DigitalKiwi exactly  and when he turns three if he survives until then i'm make sure he does.
<phorensic> Especially when you consider linux is a kernel, not the applications that sit on top of it..
<nathanhelp> prison_break: There is sort of...but you need to enable things that are not out-of-the-box from an Ubuntu install.
<DigitalKiwi> when I was his age I worked 16 hour days and made .10 an hour!
<nathanhelp> !medubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medubuntu
<nathanhelp> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DigitalKiwi> GNU/Linux
<prison_break> nathanhelp so what can i do?
<prison_break> is this safe?
<nathanhelp> prison_break: Go there and do a search up on what to do for flash stuff. Yes it is safe.
<nathanhelp> as far as I know (im a fair recent convert)
<_2> DigitalKiwi and had to walk 8 miles up hill both ways   i guess.....
<DigitalKiwi> with no shoes
<nathanhelp> prison_break:   Just read up on it and install what you are comfortable with / allowed to / want to/ etc.
<_2> right
<DigitalKiwi> but it was level surface, I won't exaggerate that much
<prison_break> is there any problem if i install adobe flash player for ubuntu 8.04 because i have 8.10
<prison_break> nathanhelp?
<prince_jammys> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kane77> sometimes my hdd drives don't get mounted when I boot.. I found this in dmesg: "FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors" and this: "VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1" What is happening?
<DigitalKiwi> !google forums
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google forums
<DigitalKiwi> bah
<DigitalKiwi> did you know that the first google result for "forums" is ubuntuforums? feel proud
<toehio> When I boot the ubuntu (I tried 7.04 and 8.1) live CD, it hangs when it gets to "starting hald". I used to boot it on my computer but that was before upgrading my graphics to a GeForce 9600 GT. How do I get it too boot and install it?
<DigitalKiwi> or ashamed
<DigitalKiwi> I'm not sure which :(
<prince_jammys> indifferent?
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: hm. Waste of ressources.
<prison_break> how can i add the firefox plugin directory to the search line in opera preferences?
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: i'm sure they're very small text files, or zipped archives
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: du tells me that they comprise 11.4 MB. I do not call this "small".
<toehio> How do I boot the live cd in alternate install mode (no GUI)?
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: i don't believe that
<nathanhelp> prison_break: Sorry i was on a different desktop
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: what's the name of the directory?
<prison_break> ok tell me nathanhelp
<jtaji> bullgard4: if you install linux-source then you do not need linux-doc... linux-source has the documentation in it's normal place, and linux-doc has it in /usr/doc for people who don't need the source
<_2> toehio the live CD you can't  the live DVD you can.
<jtaji> bullgard4: so the solutio is aptitude remove linux-doc ;)
<prison_break> i installed flash player but it's not for games i forgot that
<Dr_willis> I lay flash games all the time
<Dr_willis> play :)
<nathanhelp> So what are yo uactually trying to solve prison_break?
<toehio> _2: oh, thank you
<_2> Dr_willis i hope the wife didn't see that typo
<prison_break> to play games with any plugin like shockwave
<toehio> _2: Where can I get help with installing ubuntu on my computer?
<Dr_willis> _2,  i keep 'those' flash games on the thumbdrive :)
<_2> toehio here
<bullgard4> jtaji: I did not understand your sentence: "for people who don't need the source." Please elaborate.
<jtaji> bullgard4: if you don't need the kernel source, and just want to read the docs
<kj4> toehio, have you started the install yet?
<toehio> _2: I have it installed on one partition but when it boots it hangs on "starting hald"
<nathanhelp> prison_break: If you install the latest flash drivers as per !flash and !medibuntu You'll be able to play flash games. "Any plugin" might be a little more difficult as some things differ from Windows to Linux.
<toehio> kj4: The only way I can use it is in recovery mode
<nathanhelp> !flash > prison_break
<ubottu> prison_break, please see my private message
<Gautam> please tell me what is the command to remove all the previous command from terminal ?
<nathanhelp> !medibuntu > prison_break
<guybrush> Hello everybody. I need some help compiling a custom kernel with apparmor patches applied
<nathanhelp> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lstarnes> Gautam: maybe history -c
<kj4> toehio, does the machine boot the liveCD to a desktop OK?
<Dr_willis> Gautam,  if you mean the bash history  - its the bash built in histroy command with the -c option
<prison_break> nathanhelp i have installed medibuntu dependency
<prison_break> so what can i do
<edgy> Hi, I used usb-creator to create a live usb disk but it doesn't boot?!
<nathanhelp> prison_break: Are yo ustill unable to play flash games?
<toehio> kj4: I can boot the liveCD on my laptop and used to boot it on this desktop until i got a GeForce 9600GT
<Dr_willis> edgy,  once on my thumbdrive i had to rerun syslinux  and tellit to make the thumbdrive bootable.
<nathanhelp> prison_break: Have you restarted since installing the flash?
<toehio> kj4: I installed it with the alternate cd
<bullgard4> jtaji: Ok. --  You say: "linux-source has the documentation in it's normal place." What is its normal place?
<prison_break> i just installed a flash player with wine how can i delete it?
<prison_break> nathanhelp?
<kj4> you installed with alternate, because the live wouldn't boot?
<toehio> kj4: yes
<_2> app iftop lies
<Gautam> yes it is history -c...thank you
<edgy> Dr_willis: can you point me to docs regarding this? I thought usb-creator would make it bootable
<edward> hey can i have some1's sources list?
<Gauntlet> I just changed the resolution in ubuntu and it went out of range and I cant see anything. I'm running on windows atm. How can I revert ubuntu to its default resolution?
<nathanhelp> prison_break: ok lets back track a little. Are you trying to install flash into windows or ubuntu?
<toehio> kj4: But I can't get the graphics to work properly once i have booted in recovery and started the hald daemon manually
<prison_break> ubuntu dude
<Dr_willis> edgy,  its supposed to - but sme times has issues..  check the syslinux homepage/docs/ manpages.. its not too hard to figure out. and yes..its a cli command
<Gautam> What is bash
<toehio> kj4: once I start GDM the whole screen is white and i can barely see the mouse
<nathanhelp> prison_break: So why did you mention wine?
<lstarnes> Gautam: it is the default shell used in the terminal
<Quack[stinkpad]> hey is it possible to wget a web directory of pdf files?
<prince_jammys> Gautam: your shell is bash. it interprets the stuff you type in the command line
<jtaji> bullgard4: I should have said it's in the kernel tarball along with the source
<_2> borne again shell
<prison_break> lol eleos asto gamato
<bullgard4> jtaji: Ok. Thank you very much for your help.
<prison_break> i told you if is any way of installing shockwave no ok byeeeeeeee
<Gauntlet> I just changed the resolution in ubuntu and it went out of range and I cant see anything. I'm running on windows atm. How can I revert ubuntu to its default resolution?
<Daemonik> How does one scroll horizontally with a trackpad?
<guybrush> I compiled a custom kernel (2.6.28.2) and applied the apparmor patches in order, but apparmor is not loading. Can anybody give me some advice?
<kj4> toehio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863205   check that out
<nathanhelp> prison_break: There is no need to install Ubuntu Flash player in Wine. Install ubuntu flash player into your Ubuntu as per (you type out !Flash then follow the instructions). Yes. when you install flash it should install shockwave.
<prison_break> so tell me the steps
<toehio> kj4: thanks, i will see if i can find a solution there
<nathanhelp> prison_break: type !flash.
<prison_break> how can i delete the flash player i installed with wine?
<jtaji> flash does NOT include shockwave
<prison_break> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jtaji> there is no shockwave for linux
<nathanhelp> :facepalm:
<SanketMedhi> any Scite users here?
<Dr_willis> wine apps/insalls normally have an Unintall icon in the menus.. or remove them from the .wine/whatever dir manually.
<nathanhelp> prison_break: Please give me a site of what you want to play on.
<Quack[stinkpad]> there is no shockwave for linux because not being able to play games is one of linux's founding principles
<Quack[stinkpad]> that's one way to ensure productivity :D
<DigitalKiwi> ahem
<DigitalKiwi> explain IRC
<prison_break> http://games.tagged.com/multi.htm?refid= 9 pool ball
<phorensic> Quack[stinkpad]: haahah
<prison_break> nathanhelp
<edgy> Dr_willis: thanks I will read about it and try that ...
<Quack[stinkpad]> irc was invented BECAUSE linux doesn't have games
<Quack[stinkpad]> you have command line multiplayer
<Quack[stinkpad]> type type type type type, that's the name of the game!
<DigitalKiwi> I have 42 windows open for irc ;_;
 * foxwoods hacks Quack with his glowing laser sword of justice for 50 hp
<foxwoods> see, we can have fun
<Dr_willis> IRC is the ultimate MMORPG
<nathanhelp> prison_break: is it ok if i PM you?
<_2> Quack[stinkpad] <georga>   is you all for real   </georga>
<prison_break> ok
<Mood> Dr_willis: idlerpg
<neeco> how do I keep the network running after logout (no disconnection wished)
<jim_p> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<DigitalKiwi> use a better network manager?
<ziroday> neeco: why do you want to do that?
<Gauntlet> I just changed the resolution in ubuntu and it went out of range and I cant see anything. I'm running on windows atm. How can I revert ubuntu to its default resolution?
<neeco> use the provided one
<phorensic> Gauntlet: Did you try logging out of that session and logging back in?
<neeco> ziroday: p2p running on a multiuser system
<DigitalKiwi> Gauntlet: start it with a livecd and change the config file
<ziroday> neeco: well why don't you switch user instead of logout?
<Veratyr9> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neeco> ATI card
<ziroday> neeco: ati card?
<Gauntlet> phorensic yes I did, I restarted and thats when I realised the resolution was higher than my screen allowed when it got to login
<SanketMedhi> ubottu: scite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scite
<Veratyr9> neeco: are you getting a setsuspendresume error when you boot?
<phorensic> Gauntlet: so its all black?
<Gauntlet> DigitalKiwi I dont have a live cd, digitally downloaded
<neeco> ziroday: ATI cards lock-up system when switching user (known bug)
<Gauntlet> phorensic it just says out of range. Its what it says when a res is too high
<DigitalKiwi> neeco: if ubuntu has wicd I've found it to be a lot more satisfactroy than networkmanager
<ziroday> neeco: really? which card do you have and link to bug report?
<foxwoods> Gauntlet: in your xorg.conf you should be able to find a section detaliing the resolutions
<Gauntlet> foxwoods 8.10 doesnt list the resolutions like it used to
<DigitalKiwi> you don't even have to login to a GUI with it and you can autoconnect to wireless etc, for one
<phorensic> gauntlet try hitting alt-f4 to open a console edit etc/X11/xorg.conf and input the correct resoulution and restart
<ziroday> Gauntlet: how did you change your resolution?
<neeco> ziroday: radeon hd3470 http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=239#c48
<foxwoods> Gauntlet: then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phorensic> Gauntlet: That is another way.. you have to get to the terminal first obviously
<neeco> DigitalKiwi: do you _strongly_ suggest to switch?
<Gauntlet> ziroday I installed nvidia drivers and then changed it with the nvidea settings panel
<foxwoods> phorensic: Gauntlet: which is done by CTRL-ALT-F[1,2,3....] not alt-F4...........
<kane77> can disks /dev names change by themselves? how do I find out which is which disk?
<econnrefused> trying to setup my ubuntu laptop with a second monitor
<ziroday> Gauntlet: right, then do nvidia-xconfig at the command line to have go back
<prince_jammys> kane77: type : 'mount'
<phorensic> ctrl-alt f1 or f4 is what i meant
<foxwoods> kane77: that, our type sudo fdisk -l
<Gauntlet> phorensic thanks you
<prince_jammys> kane77: or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ziroday> neeco: ubuntu bug?
<DigitalKiwi> unless there is some pressing need that I don't know about to use networkmanager then, yeah, I'd go with wicd
<phorensic> Gauntlet: you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg too, that might be a better first attempt
<Gauntlet> foxwoods thanks, I will try and edit the xorg file
<econnrefused> its recognised it and everything seems to have setup well, except the resolution on the second monitor is fine, but on the laptop its stretched blurry
<_2> kane77 cat /proc/partitions      or    blkid
<neeco> ziroday: wait...
<kane77> prince_jammys thank you
<DigitalKiwi> assuming ubuntu has it >.>
<foxwoods> Gauntlet: np
<Gauntlet> phorensic okay, I just have to get to console, assuming I can with recovery mode?
<kane77> and is there any script that can generate fdisk config for my disks?
<foxwoods> Gauntlet: you don't even need to
<Veratyr9> Looking for help with ATI driver problems, fglrx making errors on bootup.  thread with more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055767
<phorensic> Gauntlet: i thin you can try hitting ctrl-alt f1 while it is black and that should drop to a console and your screen should be cool
<Dr_willis> fdisk config ?
<_2> kane77 you probably want   blkid
 * DigitalKiwi is stymied
<_2> kane77 using   uuid=  for the fstab
<Gauntlet> thanks guys, might talk to you later. If not you know its worked :P
<ziroday> neeco: also are you using the open source or closed source drivers?
<DigitalKiwi> har, aren't they both open?
<econnrefused> I would take a screenshot but it looks fine in the screenshot
<kane77> _2, yes, that too, because now I see that for some reason what used to be /dev/sdc1 changed to /dev/sda1 and it won't mount it automatically
<foxwoods> Does anyone know how to get rid of the grey outlines in firefox?
<_2> kane77 use the uuid and it will
<phorensic> uuid = good
<craigaa> Hi All, I am looking to synchronise data on my Ubuntu notebook with that on  my Windows XP. Essentially, I would like my notebook to automatically check to if the Windows PC is available on login and at shutdown. A problem I see is that it takes a while (~20s) for the wireless network to connect. Any ideas?
<nathanhelp> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<toddoon> Salut quelqu'un peut il m'aider à configurer mon wifi en ligne de commande?
<ziroday> Veratyr9: you don't have a xorg.conf anymore, try asking in #ubuntu-x
<prince_jammys> !fr | toddoon
<ubottu> toddoon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ziroday> !fr | toddoon
<sanny> how to install lamp
<prince_jammys> !lamp > sanny
<ubottu> sanny, please see my private message
<ziroday> !lamp | sanjeevan
<ubottu> sanjeevan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jtaji> sanny: sudo tasksel install lamp
<Quack[stinkpad]> hey how come it doesn't work if i wget -r -l1 a web directory?
<phorensic> jtaji: eww you use tasksel for that?
<Quack[stinkpad]> i want to download a bunch of pdfs in a directory but wget only finds a couple of text files
<Veratyr9b> ziroday: how do i not have one anymore? is it depreciated? delete itself? forgive me, ubuntu has always worked perfect til now, not too familiar with the behind the scenes stuff
<jtaji> sanny: sorry, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<ziroday> Veratyr9: its depreciated
<jtaji> phorensic: so does the server installer, why not?
<kane77> _2, blkid is great, thank you! i fixed my fstab :)
<Veratyr9b> ziroday: thank you thank you thank you, i've been in here for a while, you're the first person to tell me that
<Veratyr9b> ziroday: explains everything
<phorensic> jtaji: every time i use it from the desktop environment it screws up my config and x
<prince_jammys> Quack[stinkpad]: try #wget
<Quack[stinkpad]> othx
<ziroday> Veratyr9: you can create a xorg.conf if you want and X will look there
<phorensic> jtaji: If he wants gui+server he should install w/ server install then add desktop packages, or install the packages in the desktop via their package name
<Veratyr9b> ziroday: oh? where does it go, and is there a template of some sort... better yet is there a tutorial you know of off hand that explains what replaces it?
<jtaji> phorensic: I don't agree with that and all and have never had that experience... also btw apparently you can do sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ also
<ziroday> Veratyr9: you take a look through here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Veratyr9b> ziroday: alright, thanks
<jtaji> phorensic: at the same time I usually do this on headless servers ;)
<neeco> ziroday: sorry still searching, I'm using the proprietary driver
<ziroday> neeco: try the open source ones, they should solve that issue.
<sanny> this is not insatll proparly
<edward_> hey does the fact that my hardware driver manager is saying my driver isn't activated having anything to do with me not being able to get special effects?
<phorensic> jtaji: aahh maybe thats why.. i mean tasksel works groovy w/o gui, i just never had luck with the desktop installed. i didn't know about lamp-server.. i'm hesitant to install it any other way in the gui but that would be so much easier
<tomek> Where ubunte store file with paths to programs( something like PATH var in windows))
<prince_jammys> tomek: the PATH environment variable
<quibbler> edward: e
<tomek> can you show example?
<quibbler> edward: yes
<prince_jammys> tomek: echo "$PATH" to see the dirs
<tomek> how can i write to PATH?
<edward_> how can i activate
<jtaji> phorensic: there is certainly nothing wrong with installing the packages separately
<prince_jammys> tomek: why?
<edward_> i have not restricted drivers manager :(
<_2> tomek echo $PATH
<sanny> this is not insatll proparly
<edward_> and im having so much trouble installing
<perlmonke1> can anyone recommended a backup solution for this type of situation... I have a server with a single 320GB drive containing root+home and I'd like it backed up so if the drive fails I can get the system back up with minimum of fuss.. it would also be good to have 24 hr backups so if any files get overwritten etc, I can always retrieve them from yesterdays backup.. I have 2 spare 320GB drives in the system... what are my best
<phorensic> !export
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about export
<perlmonke1> incidently the server is running mail, apache, and nfs
<trimeta> Is there a good way to allow my Ibex system to read ext4, other than manually configuring a new kernel?
<edward_> how do i install restricted drivers manager?
<jtaji> tomek: what are you trying to add?
<_2> tomek if you are looking for a specific executable     which executable    # should find it.    and if you are looking for all the files installed by a package    dpkg -L package-name
<phorensic> jtaji: Does export basically just temporarily set a variable to be used in the given console?
<tomek> i would like to add path to some program
<sanny> how to install lamp
<phorensic> edward_ it should already be installed
<Dr-Jon> hi
<Dr_willis> phorensic,  sort of  kinda.. the  bash guides/docs detail it. :)
<edward_> well its no where to be found
<edward_> :(
<perlmonke1> I'm thinking something like, rsync on a 24 hr cronjob?
<KingRouting> in ubuntu file structure, would second partition on first HDD be /dev/hda2?
<trimeta> Sanny: LAMP just means "Linux + Apache + MySQL + Perl/PHP"
<prince_jammys> !lamp > sanny
<ubottu> sanny, please see my private message
<tomek> now i call 'home/tomek/program', but i want to type only 'program'
<Dr_willis> phorensic,  export -> variable gets sent to child processes also.
<jtaji> tomek: there's usually a better way than adding an entry to path for every program you might compile/install
<phorensic> sanny: Do you want only a server install, or are you installing it in a desktop install?
<jtaji> tomek: mkdir /home/tomek/bin and put it in there
<tomek> nice, thanks a lot
<jtaji> tomek: log out and log back in and /home/tomek/bin will be in your path
<Dr_willis> tomek,  or make Links TO the binary from that  /home/tomek/bin dir
<econnrefused> can anyone give me an idea how to debug this,  when setting up a second monitor, me second monitor displays perfectly, my original laptop monitor is now blurry and stretched, ubuntu 8.10
<_2> tomek for one user put  >>>  export PATH="$PATH:/new/path" <<<   in your ~/.profile    for system wide  put it in /etc/profile
<Limitt> hey
<Limitt> whats the best windows emulator for office apps like quickbooks
<Limitt> i know wine is not sufficient
<econnrefused> Limitt: I like sun virtualbox
<_2> tomek jtaji is correct also.  the prefered way is to use dirs already in the path
<neeco> ziroday: thx, already tried, they work fine, no 3D acceleration
<Limitt> whats the best package to get in snaptic?
<trimeta> econnrefused: Though, VirtualBox is a virtualizer, not a emulator.
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  wine basicially is the only windows emulator. :) unless you wan tto go virtualmachine.
<neeco> ziroday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/290704
<Limitt> ill do virtual machine i guess
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  theres the comaercial wine vbariants. that may run specific apps better
<tomek> i will copy it to /usr/local/bin
<edward_> any1 can tell me how to install restricted drivers manager
<edward_> ?
<Limitt> 512 mb ram enough to run xp to do quickbooks for a bit?
<Dr_willis> edward,  it should be installed by default
<_2> Limitt have you tried vbox dosbox or qemu ?
<edward_> its not
<Dr_willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<econnrefused> 512 is pushing it
<Dr_willis> edward,  try running  jockey-gtk
<Limitt> could you elaborate a bit willis?
<econnrefused> I run it on 1GB fine
<Limitt> just need to upgrade then..
<neeco> this brings me back to the original issue as DigitalWiki suggested: should I switch to wicd instead of NM?
<trimeta> My Windows VM has only 384MB RAM, but I only run Office...
<Dr_willis> Limitt,   on what exactly?
<Limitt> 1.60ghz worth upgrading to 1g ram
<trimeta> (my whole system has 2GB RAM)
<edward_> yea hardware drivers pops up, not restricted drivers
<edward_> and when i press activate and type in pw
<edward_> nothing happens
<Limitt> i would need to give it more than 500 to trick microsoft accounting express to work
<phorensic> Dr_willis: edward: Is he referring to "hardware drivers"
<Limitt> could i give it some swap just to trick the microsoft accounting express to load up
<edward_> i meant restricted
<Limitt> im sure it would run on less ram .. maybe a lil slower
<Dr_willis> phorensic,  jockey-gtk is the command to run the hardware-drivers program  the icon name is 'hardware drivers' the actual binary is called jockey-gtk I belive
<edward_> because thats what i have to install to get special effects workin
<edward_> im using
<trimeta> So, no advice on working with ext4 in 8.10?
<phorensic> edward_: I think you have to reboot after the activation
<Limitt> could i allocate likee 256 regular ram and 256 swap?
<edward_> ati/amd prop fglrx graphics driver
<edward_> thats the wrong one
<edward_> right?
<KingRouting> Can anyone tell me the path for a second partition on hda?
<trimeta> KingRouting: /dev/hda2, I'd think.
<phorensic> trimeta: I think i heard you might want to wait until Jaunty.. other wise you have to compile the kernel for the support??
<Dr_willis> KingRouting,  most drives  have 'sd##' type names now. even if they are ide drives
<_2> trimeta unless you are a filesystem developer   i would advise you wait until ext4 goes main stream
<prince_jammys> KingRouting: run 'sudo fdisk -l' and see
<BigMike> sda (0.1)
<BigMike> 0,1
<trimeta> phorensic: Yea, that was what I was worried about.
<_2> trimeta but then again i still use ext2   so   pfft
<Dr_willis> Of course GRUB names drives totally differently
<BigMike> yess
<trimeta> _2: It's non-experimental in the latest kernel, and I'm edgy enough to try it for myself, though I wouldn't put it on a server yet.
<_2> trimeta but until they release it in the distro it will be pretty unsupported
<Veratyr9b> ziroday: what version of ubuntu was xorg.conf depreciated?
<econnrefused> ok now this is annoying
<trimeta> _2: I'm actually installing Gentoo in a separate partition, and plan on accessing my Gentoo stuff from within Ubuntu...
<_2>                                                                                                                                       GRUB2   FTW !
<trimeta> So read/write is all I'd need.
<KingRouting> prince_jannys: i'm guessing thats the string i would use to designate a move or copy, correct?
<econnrefused> unplugged the second monitor and my laptop screen is still blurry / unusable
<phorensic> trimeta: ANy particular reason why you want ext4 so bad?
<sanny> how to install lamp
<prince_jammys> KingRouting: no, that just tells you the device files
<_2> trimeta so you can still mount ext4 as ext2     no ?
<phorensic> _2: I thought it was ext4 as ext3
<trimeta> phorensic: As noted, I'm installing Gentoo on a separate partition...bleeding-edge and all that.
<prince_jammys> KingRouting: what are you trying to do?
<KingRouting> prince_jannys: srry, the /dev/sda3 is what i need. i would use it as the tag
<prince_jammys> KingRouting: is it mounted? what are you doing with it?
<trimeta> _2: I enabled extents, so it can't be mounted as ext3 anymore.
<KingRouting> storing vmware modules one
<_2> all ext3 is, is ext2 + journal     so you should be able to mount ext# as ext2
<_2> trimeta have you tried as ext2 ?
<_2> maybe i'm wrong
<KingRouting> prince_jannys: it is mounted, just setting a string in hte config file
<trimeta> _2: Yes, and I still get a "bad fs" error...maybe if I force it...
<prince_jammys> KingRouting: /etc/fstab ?
<_2> trimeta don't break an fs just to answer my Q
<Veratyr9> all my secondary boxes are ubuntu, about to make the final switch on my main pc.  Question, how reliable is NTFS support nowdays in ubuntu? i know there were some bugs back in the day that made it not worth it
<ormecuro> how can i uninstall a software in ubuntu
<trimeta> _2: I haven't put anything on it yet, breaking it won't hurt anything.
<prince_jammys> ormecuro: sudo apt-get remove nameofpackage
<_2> i haven't read up  on ext4 yet   i probably should
<_2> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<prince_jammys> ormecuro: or use synaptic and mark the package to be removed
<xanax`> Is there a way to force gnome to allow automatIc root logIn (I know It's unsafe, but I want to do It anyway). I already edIted gdm.conf to allow root logIns but I can't automatIcally connect to thIs account In gdm
<ormecuro> prince_jammys: it is not listed in synaptic,i had installed from source
<sanny> how to install lamp
<xanax`> is there a way to bypass this security warning ?
<KingRouting> prince_jannys: actually no, its not listed in the fstab
<econnrefused> can anyone please point me to some information about how to configure virtual resolution or whatever it is that has screwed up my laptop display
<KingRouting> prince_jannys: only sda1&2
<prince_jammys> ormecuro: ah. then you'll have to either follow directions from wherever you got it, or track down the files and remove them.
<fprint-mobile> ff
<BigMike> bark
<_2> ubottu ext4 is information about the ext4 file system can be found at http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/
<ormecuro> prince_jammys: when you install a software ,where did the files locate
<ormecuro> commonly
<prince_jammys> ormecuro: various places
<prince_jammys> ormecuro: config files usually go to /etc, executables to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin, perhaps ... there not all in one place.
<BigMike> is there an fsck log somewhere?
<roccity_> I finally reinstalled ubuntu from the moni cd
<roccity_> wanna say thanks to the channel
<phorensic> sanny: here is one way: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-xsl php5-gd php-pear libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<_2> ormecuro linux doesn't work that way.  it scatters files all over the dirrectory tree    if you want to see where it put the files in a specific package use     dpkg -L specific-package-name
<prince_jammys> he installed it himself, not through apt
<_2> BigMike obviously it can't log anything at boot time when checking the root fs   there would be no where to write the log but in ram.
<phorensic> econnrefused: You cant use the system-prefs-screen resolution?
<BigMike> ok nothing to tell hyou what it did afterwards?
<ormecuro> prince_jammys: thank you,there is no manuel about uninstalling the software which i installed and it is not listed in spnaptic or add/remove applications
<_2> prince_jammys heh   then he'll either have to look in the makefile or use find against the timestamp
<ormecuro> prince_jammys: so i don't know how to remove it
<powerpc-733> ﻿I've installed 8.04.1 alternative on a PowerMac G4 733Mhz, why is the sound not working?
<trimeta> ormecuro: Where did you get the software from?
<BigMike> nothing similar to a scandisk log at all
<prince_jammys> ormecuro: since you didn't install through apt, you'll have to track down the files and remove them.
<_2> ormecuro make uninstall
<econnrefused> phorensic: nope, since I configured the second display the options in preferences have changed
<_2> often there is a "make uninstall" option
<phorensic> econnrefused: hmm its not an nvidia driver is it?
<ormecuro> trimeta: http://www.sagemath.org/  from here
<econnrefused> I have no idea in the slightests, its an acer aspire laptop
<trimeta> ormecuro: I mean, how did you install it?
<edward> ok guys
<edward> so now
<ormecuro> trimeta: i had built it with make command
<phorensic> econnrefused: Haven't really tried that function of my laptop yet so i dunno
<edward> the reboot did not successfully activate the restricted drivers
<trimeta> ormecuro: OK, if you built it with the make command, and you still have the source tree you built it from, do as _2 suggested and try running "make uninstall"
<edward> what can i do?
<toehio> _2: Why is it that when I boot normally, it hangs at "starting hald" but when I boot in recovery mode and run "telinit 3" everytihing starts up fine?
<ormecuro> trimeta: i had tried make uninstall but it did not worked
<KingRouting> prince_jannys: /media/disk-1 (turns out to be it) thx for the info
<sanny> this is long cammand
<trimeta> ormecuro: You could do make install again, watch where it puts things, then manually delete them.
<prince_jammys> KingRouting: ok
<econnrefused> I can put screenshots up but I think the screenshots will be grabbed at this virtual resolution and look fine
<phorensic> sanny: copy/paste? ctrl-shift+v to paste in terminal??
<trimeta> sanny: Why do you want to install LAMP? What are you doing on your server?
<prince_jammys> sanny: i sent you a link twice that shows you how to install lamp
<econnrefused> http://arandomurl.com/stuff/Desktop.png is old, http://arandomurl.com/stuff/Dual.png is new
<ormecuro> trimeta: ok,thanks i wil try
<econnrefused> but again, that screenshot probably looks nothing like what I can see
<ziroday> Veratyr9: 8.10 iirc, possibly 8.04
<sanny> over here in my company riquriment of localhost
<econnrefused> which is beginning to give me a headache
<trimeta> sanny: What do you mean, "requirement of localhost"?
<atari2600a> hey
<econnrefused> is this the "official" ubuntu room or is there another network?
<atari2600a> I'm having trouble w/ alien arena
<sanny> this is webdevelopment company
<atari2600a> graphics  are very corrupted
<atari2600a> I even tried converting hte latest RPM release & using that
<atari2600a> still the same thing
<atari2600a> can someone help me on this?
<sanny> hi friend please help me
<_2> econnrefused this is the official
<Dr_willis> econnrefused,  this is about as official as it officially gets. :)
<econnrefused> yay
<trimeta> sanny: The machine you want to install LAMP on, does it already have stuff on it, or do you want to start from scratch? It's easiest to install LAMP using the Ubuntu Server CD.
<prince_jammys> !lamp | sanny : follow this guide
<ubottu> sanny : follow this guide: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<econnrefused> is there any way to zap where the configurations get stored for virtual resolutions
<_2> toehio because recovery mode uses more conservitive settings
<prince_jammys> i'll tell you how you DON'T install lamp: keep asking in this channel, and never read that guide.
<roccity_> anyone recommend a good ubuntu podcast
<toehio> _2: How could I 'fix' the normal boot then?
<alpaka>  I just downloaded gigabytes of messages and deleted all of them (2800 messages), now neither I can empty the trash nor I can delete them from the trash individually
<alpaka> when I press the delete button it moves to the next message without deleting the message
<alpaka> ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex
<Dybber> Can anyone tell me why I can't get my capslock to act as a control in 8.10? I have inserted the line with ctrl:nocaps in my xorg.conf as I always do, but it doesn't seem to work.
<_2> toehio i really don't know.  you will need one of the developers on that.   and this is notoriously a bad time to look for help   about 12 hours off the peek.
<econnrefused> ok, if I delete .config/monitors.xml will my laptop die?
<_2> toehio i'm not saying there aren't any awake yet.  just that they are probably busy.    so patience is a verute
<_2> ue
<toehio> _2: thanks
<toehio> _2: ive been trying to get it to work of about 6 months now
<trimeta> Dybber: Try going to System>Preferences>Keyboard>Layouts>Other Options...>Ctrl key position
<_2> econnrefused no it wont.
<econnrefused> ok, ill give this a shot then
<_2> toehio have you asked in  ##linux   sometimes if i need answers i'm not getting here i go there
<_2> this channel is generally less technecal than the general linux channels
<toehio> _2: thank you. I go there sometimes but i thought this was a more ubuntu-oriented channel
<Dybber> trimeta: this only works after some of the gnome-things starts, I'm using another window-manager and other customizations, so that doesn't work :(
<_2> too many generals in that army   ;/
<_2> toehio it is.   and if you catch the right people helping in here they can solve your problem.  unfortunately i'm not he
<trimeta> Dybber: Sorry; that's how it works on my system.
<trimeta> There's always xmodmap funkiness, but that's even harder to set up.
<JarodLee> hello
<econnrefused> nothing :|
<n838901> hello. can someone pastebin me the vanilla rc.local from 8.10 Server?  I accidentally hosed mine :)
<Dr_willis> rc.local by default has comments and one line. exit (0) at the end .. i recall.
 * _2 usually breaks something  then forgets about it for a while and stumbles onto it wondering why it's not working, comes in here asking all sorts of stupid questions, goes to ##linux doing the same,  then remembers what he did that caused it, and quietly fixes it....
<Dr_willis> rc.local -> several commentz and  'exit 0' at the end
<Dr_willis> first line -> #!/bin/sh -e
<_2> n838901 venella rc.local is empty basicly      as Dr_willis said
<n838901> dr_willis: I can't remember the syntax to run commands.. is it absolute path?
<Dr_willis> n838901,  from rc.local? full paths would be safest
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/sh -e
<Dr_willis> commands &  (& may be optional)
<Dr_willis> exit 0
 * _2 disagrees with -e on that
<Dr_willis> cant recall ever seeing -e used befor either
<n838901> haha.. i have accidentally overwritten mine with something else
<_2> mainly because the user may want it to continue if one command fails.
<n838901> what exactly does the '-e' do?
<prince_jammys> bash exits if any command fails
<_2> exit imediately upon error
<n838901> oh ok
<n838901> so better to leave that off
<_2> suscently   -e == error && exit
<Dr_willis> I imagine it depends on thecommands you are doing. :)
<n838901> been using linux for years but just now getting into bash scripting :D
<B|ackPanther> How can i remove anything related to hamachi in my computer ?
<_2> generaly speaking i don't like -e
<Dr_willis> n838901,  that advanced bash scripting guide. is a must read.. and must reread every month. :)P
 * econnrefused considers rm ~/.*
<n838901> Dr_willis: haha
<_2> econnrefused that may regex out,  rm ~/.?*   would protect the dot
<n838901> is there anywhere to get vanilla config files in case i need them?
<GnomeKing> Hi :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/112000/ When I connect my external USB mouse to my laptop, the kernel seems to register it fine but it is unresponsive in X.  I have confirmed that xev returns no events from the mouse even though the kernel seems to have detected it fine...
<toehio> _2: I feel like smashing my computer! How the !$*@ can ubuntu not work on it! it can't even boot properly! even my windows works better than it!
<_2> else .* == everything
<GnomeKing> Any suggestions how to get my usb mouse working in X?
<econnrefused> actually that might work
<n838901> toehio: i had a laptop like that
<_2> toehio you have tried with boot options   noacpi  acpi=off   ?
<prince_jammys> econnrefused: what do you want to remove?
<n838901> toehio: ...i sold it :D
<_2> toehio nosplash  ?
<toehio> n838901: ha ha ha
<toehio> _2: do i do that from grub?
<_2> toehio vga=0x0f04
<econnrefused> how can I find any files that have changed in the the last hours or so?
<_2> toehio yes
<toehio> _2: i will try
<_2> toehio i'm just throwing out thoughts.   kinda a shot in the dark
<n838901> toehio: it would boot with noapic and nolapic but i would lose hardware connectivity..ie wlan and usb
<econnrefused> prince_jammys: I plugged a second monitor into my laptop, agreed to change virtual resolution
<_2> toehio oh yeah and  nolapic
<econnrefused> my second screen displayed fine, but my laptop resolution has gone blurry, and wont go back after taking out the other monitor, restarting, deleting monitors.xml etc
<_2> econnrefused sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<B|ackPanther> I want to remove all files with the word hamachi on my machine but doing rm | locate hamachi does not seem to work
<B|ackPanther> Any ideas ?
<trimeta> B|ackPanther: You mean, all files whose names contain hamachi, or all files which contain hamachi within them?
<_2> yea  your pipe is backwords
<prince_jammys> B|ackPanther: anywhere in your file system?
<econnrefused> tried, brb
<HellB0y> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä^^*
<ani_> Hello to all,i have a problem with my connection i fill the eth0 field and the internet in connected,when i turn off my pc auto eth0 are empty so i got to wirte the ips again ,what should i do to make configuration default not permanent
<toehio> _2: ok, that made it boot!
<B|ackPanther> price_jammys, anywhere in my system.I want to get rid of the hamachi files
<_2> toehio which one ?
<trimeta> B|ackPanther: You mean, files whose names contain hamachi?
<toehio> i used all of them :)
<_2> :)))
<prince_jammys> B|ackPanther: this first, and remove the echo if the output looks good: find / -name '*hamachi*' -exec echo rm {} \;
<B|ackPanther> trimeta, yes but i hope that wont mess up my computer.
<_2> toehio so start removing them until you find the one that hanges
<toehio> _2: ok
<toehio> you know that message you get when you start gdm that asks you to configure it?
<trimeta> B|ackPanther: To remove all files whose names contain hamachi, you'd do "locate hamachi | remove", as long as none of the file names have whitespace in them.
<_2> toehio no...
<_2> sorry
<econnrefused1> thank god I can see again
<econnrefused1> thanks
<toehio> i put in a high resolution (1680x1050) and click save but it goes back to 800x600
<_2> toehio i'm an avid console user,   the gui i seldom see
<toehio> _2: oh
<trimeta> I would definitely do a plain "locate hamachi" to verify that everything looks good before running it through rm.
<neeco> bye now, thanksx all
<prince_jammys> B|ackPanther: you can't pipe to rm anyway. use the find command i posted
<_2> trimeta you have a command called "remove" ???
<trimeta> _2: rm, sorry.
<toehio> acpi=off solved it!
<Gauntlet> I changed my resolution higher than my screen allows and I couldnt see anything and couldnt even see the login screen. I re installed the nvidia drivers hoping it would go back to the default 1024x768 and it did but on on the login screen. As soon as I log in the resolution changes.
<toehio> _2: what does acpi=off do?
<_2> trimeta and you can pipe into "rm" ?
<Warglass> Hi
<trimeta> _2: Well, no, I guess not. xargs it is, then.
<_2> toehio turns kernel support for acpi (power management)  off
<trimeta> I suppose I didn't really think that through too much.
<toehio> _2: if always use acpi=off could there be any problems?
<_2> trimeta i'm sorry for being such a pain.  but how about     rm `locate blah`
<spz> hi there! Why does on my recently installed xfce-desktop pop up that gnome-desktop? (got the gnome sticky paper applett in the taskbar - is the desktop started by it?)
<prince_jammys> _2: real dangerous
<_2> toehio is it a laptop ?
<B|ackPanther> prince_jammys,thanks .seems to work but i dont really understand why it does.
<toehio> _2: no, big desktop
<Gauntlet> I changed my resolution higher than my screen allows and I couldnt see anything and couldnt even see the login screen. I re installed the nvidia drivers hoping it would go back to the default 1024x768 and it did but only on the login screen. As soon as I log in the resolution changes.
<prince_jammys> B|ackPanther: if you remove the echo, the files will be deleted.
<trimeta> _2: Does rm's blank-separated argument list accept newlines as separators?
<_2> prince_jammys nah  the origenal user was trying to delete hamachi
<prince_jammys> _2: nope. anything containing hamachi
<prince_jammys> trimeta: the arguments are handled by the shell, not by rm
<_2> trimeta good point  heh   so we have several things to overcome   the "propper" way to attack this would be     find ...   or with locate     locate hamachi | while read q ;do rm "$q" ;done
<B|ackPanther> You know the amazing thing with that script you gave out prince_jammys is if actually listed the message i just typed in here which contains hamachi.
<B|ackPanther> *it
<prince_jammys> B|ackPanther: huh?
<trimeta> _2: Probably in the end, I'd do something like "locate -0 hamachi | xargs -0 | rm"
<prince_jammys> and you'd get a broken pipe error
<B|ackPanther> The sentence i typed  in here that contains hamachi is also listed in the terminal
<_2> trimeta you still can't pipe into rm
<trimeta> Delete the last pipe, then.
<prince_jammys> let's do whatever we can to avoid using find, which is the best tool for this
<_2> B|ackPanther irc log file
<trimeta> prince_jammys: I have an aversion to find; it seems to reliably give me no results unless I finesse it heavily. Of course, I haven't exactly demonstrate competence here.
<trimeta> *demonstrated
<_2> prince_jammys that was the first answer.   don't gripe because we were looking at other (probably less effecient) ways   this is linux you know
<B|ackPanther> What are the chances that if i deleted anything with the word "hamachi " i will messup my system ?
<prince_jammys> B|ackPanther: that's why i put 'echo' in the command. so you can verify.
<_2> B|ackPanther slim  but you should still use caution
<sachael> hi guys, is there a deb for google gadgets?
<_2> apt-cache search google
<prince_jammys> there's google earth, available through apt
<scientes> how can i make ntpdate run at bootup?
<_2> init script
<Gauntlet> I changed my resolution higher than my screen allows and I couldnt see anything and couldnt even see the login screen. I re installed the nvidia drivers hoping it would go back to the default 1024x768 and it did but only on the login screen. As soon as I log in the resolution changes.
<Bodsda> Gauntlet, press ctrl+alt+f1   and use vim to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file  or just delete it,  no harm either way
<sachael> ok, did anyone install google gadgets? my friends here is loosing patience in ubuntu because of this...
<HotRod> hello
<HotRod> how is everyone
<prince_jammys> hi
<_2> sachael if they let one app make or break their use of linux, i'd tell them to go use windows.
 * prince_jammys nods
<sachael> _2, i told him that too :)
<prince_jammys> is "google gadgets" the name of the app?
<n838901> anyone have a problem with their box freezing while running 8.10 server?
<Gauntlet> Bodsda I am new so example would be "sudo (letter to delete?) etc/X11/xorg.conf" correct? whats the letter for deleting?
<farfan> sachael: he can download a deb package from getdeb.com
<_2> !find gadgets
<ubottu> File gadgets found in cl-mcclim, fp-units-fv, fpc-source, python-kiwi, tdiary-theme
<farfan> or download gos gadgets
<Bodsda> Gauntlet, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gauntlet> Bodsdat thanks
<Bodsda> your welcome
<quibbler> sachael: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-google-gadgets-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<sachael> farfan, thanks, is what was needed
<prince_jammys> ha, looks like someone googled your gadgets
<_2> Bodsda i hope he's using 8.x
<sachael> which one was 8.10 intrepid or hardy?
<prince_jammys> sachael: intrepid
<quibbler> prince_jammys: ;-)
<prince_jammys> quibbler: how ironic
<n838901> sachael: intrepid
<HotRod> iam haveing problams with my VirtualBox it want read usb
<Bodsda> _2, why
<quibbler> prince_jammys: indeed
<_2> Bodsda because removing xorg.conf on earlier versions will break xorg
<banttu> puppylinux
<_2> and yes i know he can reconfugre to make a new one
 * prince_jammys would like to smack whoever changed the use of xorg.conf, right after i learn to edit it properly
<tul_> No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
 * _2 nods
<tul_>  again and again. what can i do with that SHITTTTT!@!!!1!11
<tul_>  i want to hear sound in my OS!
<tul_>  it worked yesterday and today again!!!1 DAMN!!!!!
<FloodBot1> tul_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> _2, no it wont, it will just make a minimal xorg when you log in -- or just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from tty1 or whatever
<tul_>  two days of having sound working on the last year of using ubuntu.
<farfan> has anyone had problems with kernel 2.6.27.11 and fglrx driver? i get black screen when i activate the driver
<_2> Bodsda i'll have to reboot to argue with yuou about that,  i can't see a thing after testing to make surte
<tul_> any1 knows anything about alsa?
<tul_> No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<tul_>  again and again. what can i do with that SHITTTTT!@!!!1!11
<tul_>  i want to hear sound in my OS!
<tul_>  it worked yesterday and today again!!!1 DAMN!!!!!
<tul_>  two days of having sound working on the last year of using ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> tul_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_snarf> Hi, I'm trying to set up ubuntu 8.10 server edition, and wish to use lvm. When I ran "sudo apt-get install lvm2", it say "Package lvm2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.". Everything I can find online suggests I shouldn't need to do more than use apt-get. Anyone experienced this?
<Agent_bob> now i can argue about it.
<Agent_bob> i probably fat fingured several of those keys
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: maybe you need to enable some repositories
<prince_jammys> !info lvm2
<ubottu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.39-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 350 kB, installed size 968 kB
<mr_snarf> the default ones wouldn't have it?
<Agent_bob> but anyway deleting xorg on dapper will leave me typing in the dark, and i'm a console user.
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: ok, scrap that. it's in main.
<Agent_bob> xorg.conf that is.
<mr_snarf> hrm
 * _2 is me
<mr_snarf> what do you mean by "its in main" ?
<PrebenR> Why doesn't reportbug work in ubuntu?
<_2> mr_snarf see ubottu ^
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: it's in "component main" so you don't need to enable anything
<mr_snarf> oh, ok
<prince_jammys> well, other than main, which presumably is already enabled
<mr_snarf> meaning in sources.list?
<_2> by default
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: yes
<mr_snarf> I'm not used to using apt-get
<mr_snarf> all the lines with 'main' also have 'restricted' after it
<HotRod> Does any one  know how to get version of VirtualBox that supports USB Cause iam trying to save a VM on my USB Flash Drive
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: that's ok
<Dr_willis> HotRod,  i think you need the one from the web site. not the repos for that.
<HotRod> ok do i need to got to www.virtualbox.com or what is the website
<dayo_> HotRod: http://www.virtualbox.org         And you need to enable USB
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: they are lists of the components you have enabled. 'main' and 'restricted' are separate. the 'restricted' does not refer to main
<HotRod> ok ill try that thank you
<mr_snarf> prince_jammys: that makes sense, thanks
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: in other words, the problem is somewhere else
<dayo_> HotRod: http://stikiflem.wordpress.com/2008/08/30/enable-usb-support-in-virtualbox/
<HotRod> thanks dayo ill look into that also
<mr_snarf> It also says "E: Package lvm2 has no installation candidate
<mr_snarf> "
<PrebenR> Why doesn't reportbug work in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: have you been able to install other packages without a problem?
<mr_snarf> I haven't tried any specific ones, but I've down an apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade successfully
<nomingzi> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 x64 English, how can I enable it to input(keyboard) in Chinese characters (Pinyin)? Pls advise, thanks.
<quibbler> I have several 3rd party reprositories under software sources...medibuntu,winehq,launchpad etc... how can i determine what programs exits in what repository
<ezibabler> PrebenR: because there is no bug :)
<Dr_willis> quibbler,  the synaptic package manager has a filter feature for that.
<musicanti2006> Qualcuno sa come si fa ad entrare nella chat di libero?
<PrebenR> ezibabler, well reportbug has one ;-)
<prince_jammys> ha
<PrebenR> ezibabler, problem is that reportbug doesn't read reportbugrc and insist on using some ubuntu smtp which I don't have access to
<quibbler> Dr_willis: yes i know but some list are very long and i am looking for a faster way to search them
<mr_snarf> prince_jammys: I'm trying to find a package to specifically run 'sudo apt-get install <package>' and see if same problem occurs
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: ok. worth a try
<mr_snarf> I get the same error with "apt-get install emacs"
<nutzer> nutzer
<c0p3rn1c> how do I get my "alt" key working again on my dell latitude d830 laptop
<c0p3rn1c> ?
<robin0800> mr_snarf: try sudo aptitude search "package name"
<mr_snarf> is aptitude the same as apt-get ?
<robin0800> yes but better
<vvd> hey, why isnt aptitude updating my kernel headers on a kernel update and dmks not installing fglrx? (ive switched from default to -rt kernel)? ty
<mr_snarf> robin0800: it doesn't produce any output
<nonix4> Eww... can the resolv.conf "search" feature be disabled entirely?
<nonix4> ie instead of "ndots" option, skip search on anything that has dots?
<mr_snarf> That is, nothing shows up for "lvm2", but has 13 hits for "lvm"...but none seem to be right
<mr_snarf> most are "llvm"
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: hm. your sources.list might be the problem
<c0p3rn1c> n/m
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: if you can't even install emacs
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: (which amusingly was the package i was going to recommend as a test)
<lucifer_Star> Does any one know what .run files are, I'm trying to install Cuda...
<mr_snarf> when I installed from disc, there was no working network (had to manually get driver later)
<mr_snarf> heh
<Dr_willis> lucifer_Star,  'sh whateveer.run' or 'sudo sh whatever.run'
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: you should pastebin the file and someone here will look at it
<prince_jammys> !pastebin | mr_snarf
<ubottu> mr_snarf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robin0800> mr_snarf: this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/112023/
<mr_snarf> was just checking out the pastebin :)
<scizzo-> has anyone tried going from ext3 to ext4 on a ibex system yet?
<mr_snarf> I get hits when I search for emacs, but not lvm2
<Medalgod> morning all :) Just wondered if anyone could tell me how to set the file browser to open a terminal, run a command and close afterwards (when i click on a file)
<Dr_willis> Medalgod,  just make a script that does the commands  you need.. make it executable.. and click on it.. or did i missread...
<robin0800> mr_snarf: I get this p   lvm2                                                           - The Linux Logical Volume Manager
<mr_snarf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112026/
<Medalgod> Dr_willis: well I suppose that would work, but I've done it  before and know theres a simple one liner... see I want to pass the file i want a command to operate on to the terminal too, which with the file browser is a simple %s, rather than having to script for variables too :p
<rcm20> Hey Everyone! Who can help me to config my Bluetooth device?? Please help// Znam też język Polski
<tomek> czesc
<atomekk> hello/ czesc :)
<atomekk> And i've got problem with reboot and shutdown :/
<rcm20> czesc! Pomozesz mi?
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: you could try to include 'main' in all the lines
<tomek> rcm20 ->> priv
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: make a backup first
<mr_snarf> ok
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: all my lines have all the components in each
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: eg. blahblah  main restricted universe, for example
<mr_snarf> interesting, I'll try that
<mr_snarf> I don't know why mine wouldn't be like that though
<lucifer_Star> thanks for the help all done...
<elkbuntu> i'm looking at getting a laptop that has the intel x3100 graphics chipset. what's the current status in terms of working or failing?
<ziroday> elkbuntu: may be interesting to you http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100
<dsfq> salut
<Don_Miguel> !po | rcm20
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<Dr_willis> Medalgod,  gnome/nautilus has some sort of scripting feature also that can add context menus..  that run scripts like that..    but its a overlooked feature
<mr_snarf> nope, that didn't work
<mr_snarf> maybe I could try us server?
<dsfq> hello
<elkbuntu> ziroday, i cant figure if that's saying i have to mess with config files or not...
<dsfq> hey
<Dr_willis> Medalgod,  see http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<fgz> Hi, I've just received one of those "check out the awesome pics..." virus message on emesene... from a contact who is actually offline now (my gf) with whom i share this computer and so she uses emesene too
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: sudo apt-get update   first
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: and then try to install lvm2
<mr_snarf> did that
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: ok
<fgz> i mean i didn't know this virus existed for linux too ???
<dsfq>  i'd like to know if we can retrieve the notes from an installation using another installation? via the files?
<dsfq> notes from the notepad tool
<ziroday> elkbuntu: It doesn't appear so, there appears to be bug with resume from suspend but other then that you're good. The wiki page is somewhat old as well
<mr_snarf> it appeared to fail on the ones I added 'main' to (directory didn't exist)
<pogay> I installed ubuntustudio 8.10, when I placed a starter (mozilla, Evolution) the running tasks, wich are placed also on the top are not visible anymore. How can I access the panel, where the running tasks are placed?
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: if you get stuck here, there's also #ubuntu-server, i think
<elkbuntu> ziroday, i was hoping for actual up-to-date feedback. out of date stuff google gives me quite readily
<ziroday> elkbuntu: sure
<mr_snarf> this may be important: To install make (to allow me to build and install my network drivers), I had to do "sudo apt-cdrom add", and install from cd. I later commented out the lines it had added to sources.list
<mr_snarf> oh, didn't realise that channel was there, woops
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: i looked for that, but figured that since the lines were commented out, there would be no problem
<mr_snarf> could you pastbin your sources.list file, and I could try that maybe?
<mr_snarf> or just the server address anyway
<amischi_> i have a problem with panel
<amischi_> disappeared
<amischi_> i dont see icoin on the bottom
<amischi_> and menu start
<bullgard4> What DEB program package does provide the file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documenatation/i2c/dev-interface in Ubuntu 8.04.2? packages.ubuntu.com could not find it.
<amischi_> i mean applications
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> anyone know how to make screen autostart when no gui is present (no gnome or kde..)?
<js_> is there a vnc server installed that i can tell my friend to enable so i can help him out a bit+
<amischi_> i can click with button on mouse at the right
<ziroday> amischi: is gnome-panel running?
<mr_snarf> nevermind actually, found the server I wnated
<js_> i need to see the same screen as he does
<amischi_> i have xubuntu
<ziroday> amischi: in that case xfce4-panel, you can check with ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<amischi_> anyway with mouse( i have a laptop) I CAN START WITH EVERYTHING
<ziroday> js_: yes under System > Preferences > Remote Desktop. But to work over the internet he will have to setup port forwarding
<amischi_> is it possible that the problem is java sun
<ziroday> amischi: I am still not sure what the problem is, can you go over it again please?
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: mine would be no good. i run hardy
<js_> ziroday: yeah, that's already done, thanks
<ziroday> js_: you might want to take a look at http://code.google.com/p/gitso/ however YMMV with it
<amischi_> gnome panel rubbing
<amischi_> but is not shown the icon on the top and botton
<ziroday> amischi: could you take a screenshot and upload it please, I still can't quite understand you're problem.
<mr_snarf> hey, it worked! Using archive.ubuntu.com instead of au.archive.ubuntu.com
<mr_snarf> odd
<ziroday> amischi: also what is your native language? You might have better luck there
<mr_snarf> I'll have to investigate that further
<amischi_> i m with you
<binarymutant> anyon know how to get cellwriter, or some other OSK, to work with GDM?
<prince_jammys> mr_snarf: cool
<mr_snarf> prince_jammys, robin0800: thanks for you help, I've got lvm2 installed now. Next step is to find out why I coudln't get it before using au repos
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  i think the gdm config file has some extra settings to run extra programs.. but ive never used tht feature
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, in gconf somewhere?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  No.. in the gdm.conf  config file
<bullgard4> What DEB program package does provide the file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documenatation/i2c/dev-interface in Ubuntu 8.04.2? packages.ubuntu.com could not find it.
<Dr_willis>  binarymutant  /etc/gdm/gdm.conf* :)
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, Thanks for the help, I'll check it out :)
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  theres a 'user custmized one ' that you are supposed to tweak as you want
<ezerhoden> bullgard4: probably the linux-image package for that kernel
<bazhang> libi2c-dev, linux-doc-2.6.27 bullgard4
<bazhang> or the appropriate number in this case
<ezerhoden> bazhang: what is the apt-get command to see that, something like equery belongs in gentoo?
<ezerhoden> dpkg command ?
<bazhang> ezerhoden, did using the /msg ubottu find dev-interface hardy
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  it MIGHT be doable with the    #BackgroundProgram=   option. :) ive used that ages ago to run  xpenginus I think
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, oo did the xpenguins work?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  id have to logout to try  again. - i think it orked forme.. like 4 years ago.. I just enabled it again. heh
<Dr_willis> BRB to see. :)
<Otieno> my Oracle home page not loading in intrepid
<joejc> whats a good themeable dock that dosent require compiz?
<joejc> hello?
<fruit-dude> hello joejc
<Dosenelepfand> hi all
<joejc> hi
<Dr_willis> joejc,  try wbar parhaps.. I hate most of those docks
<uni4dfx> how do you make the damn networkmanager not change my routes when i connect to a VPN?
<fruit-dude> what's the spanish channel name?
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, BrackgroundProgram didn't work for me :(  did you use a full path?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  recheck the config.. theres some comments below that setting - ALSO it may only work for non-themed logins.. i dont have it working here yet. :)
<Dr_willis> BRB
<Dr_willis> :)
<Peleus> Hi all, anyone able to help me get my wireless card working by chance?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant i got it working with a 'non-themed' gdm theme.   and this config -->  http://allyourbasearebelongtous.pastebin.com/f6e70357e
<bullgard4> ezerhoden: On my computer is installed the DEB program package 'linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic' descibed as "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64". Do you mean this package?
<Dr_willis> so now i got  little penguins running around on my Login screen. :)
<Peleus> Anyone who is able to help - I've got an ACX111 Wireless card in Ubuntu 8.10, if someone could tell me how to get it working I would be greatly in your debt
<Dr_willis> too bad i cant think of somthing a little more usefull for that.
<js_> how can i save the raid array status so it doesn't have to rebuild each boot?
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, you play OA? weird question I know
<Dr_willis> OA?
<binarymutant> openarena
<binarymutant> nm
<Dr_willis> not much :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> i get too dizzy.. and i suck
<binarymutant> its just someone else uses the name Bill Gates in oa, brb going to try gdm again ty for the help
<wers> i want to know hardware info. what gui app does that? :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<linduxed> i need to change the inode size of my ext3 partition. since i know (after extensive googling) that the only way to do that is formatting the partition, i need to know how to back up my current system in such a way that everything is preserved exactly as it is now. some kind of disk clone. is that doable?
<Dr_willis> I need to write this up in a wiki page.. 'how to auto-run apps' on the GDM login screen
<ari_stress> wers: sysinfi
<ari_stress> wers: sysinfo
<linduxed> i need to change the inode size of my ext3 partition. since i know (after extensive googling) that the only way to do that is formatting the partition, i need to know how to back up my current system in such a way that everything is preserved exactly as it is now. some kind of disk clone. is that doable?
<wers> thanks ari_stress :)
<Dr_willis> linduxed,  mondo/mindi can clone filesystems.. and proberly a dozen other apps can as well.
<Peleus> Anyone who is able to help - I've got an ACX111 Wireless card in Ubuntu 8.10, if someone could tell me how to get it working I would be greatly in your debt
<binarymutant> still no luck, oh well
<linduxed> Dr_willis: ok will check those out
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  i am using a NON-themed gdm theme.  its not that purty.. but it maybe the apps are runningbelow the visiable window
<field> ²âÊÔ
<field> ¿ÉÒÔÏÔʾÖÐÎÄÂð£¿
<etech> is there any "fast" gnome theme for ubuntu which looks orange/brown
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, ya I changed to a nontheme too
<etech> human is slower than any other theme
<etech> a fast brown/orange theme
<binarymutant> etech, huh? how can that be?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  try my gdm.conf (back up yours) and replace xpenguins with whatever it is you want
<Dr_willis> brown is slow.. red is fast! :)
<etech> i don't know
<Dr_willis> how to you even TEST how fast a 'theme' is?
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, I did :) I'll try some of the custom commands next
<linduxed> Peleus: what kernel do you have?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  did xpenguins work?
<uni4dfx> how do you make networkmanager not change my routes when i connect to a VPN?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  as a test.. have it autostart a xterm (dangerous) and then try running whatver apps you want.
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, I wasn't trying, just with cellwriter
<linduxed> Peleus: do a "uname -r"
<BoltClock> does the mbr live separately from storage partitions on a hard disk?
<binarymutant> Dr_willis, right I'll try that
<wers> on sysinfo, can't i really see my internal webcam's info?
<Dr_willis> binarymutant,  you ARE restarting gdm after alterng that config? i think it must be restarted.. not just logged out
<etech> human just feels slow
<Peleus> Sorry linduxed
<Peleus> 2.6.27-7-generic
<linduxed> Peleus: hmm, should do for supporting the driver...
<linduxed> Peleus: hmmm
<Peleus> It detects the card
<etech> will openoffice 3.0.1 be in backports for intrepid?
<Peleus> I think it does at least
<binarymutant> :(
<Knetboo> Test
<edward> i got it working guys thanks!
<BoltClock> does the mbr live separately from storage partitions on a hard disk?
<uni4dfx> yes
<Peleus> linduxed - pm
<Dr_willis> BoltClock,  mbr is the first little bitty bit of the hard drive.
<Dr_willis> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uni4dfx> how to make networkmanager not change my routes when i connect to a VPN?
<BoltClock> Dr_willis: so when i install an OS like windows (and it takes over the mbr) but decide to stop using it and remove/format its partition later on, the mbr will still be left unaffected right?
<bullgard4> bazhang: The DEB program package linux-doc-2.6.24 does not install a file /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documenatation/i2c/dev-interface in Ubuntu 8.04.2 (as you suggested). It rather installs a file /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/i2c/dev-interface(.gz). What DEB program package installs /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documenatation/i2c/dev-interface in Ubuntu 8.04.2?
<linuxunix> s.a
<Dr_willis> BoltClock,  windows would install its own bootloader code to the MBR. formating will not affect the MBR.
<linuxunix> s.a
<Dr_willis> BoltClock,  specific programs 'write' the mbr -  such as grub/lilo/    (winows -> fdisk \mbr,   fixmbr)
<carlitos> hello
<Dr_willis> BoltClock,  see    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<carlitos> good morning
<carlitos> i've got a problem
<nomingzi> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 x64 English, how can I enable it to input(keyboard) in Chinese characters (Pinyin)? Pls advise, thanks.
<carlitos> can somebody help me??
<BoltClock> Dr_willis: speaking of fixmbr, i currently need to use that to replace windows 7's bootloader with windows xp's since i gave up on 7. can i do that first then restore grub?
<bullgard4> 'man timer-applet': "To add this applet to a Panel, right-click on the Panel and choose Add to Panel -> Timer." I cannot find a 'Timer' item. Where is it? (The DEB program package timer-applet is installed.)
<carlitos> i'm trying to install qucs
<carlitos> a electronic software
<darkwing> attempting to access a windows share on my network using nautilus and getting an error "no app available to handle this type of file" how do i fix this?
<Dr_willis> BoltClock,  restoring grub woule rewrite the MBR. you dont need to restore XP's boot loader.
<dontknow> I have 150 files named 1.pdf to 150.pdf - I want to list them in numerical rather than alaphabetical order in terminal. Does anyone know how I can do this?
<Dr_willis> BoltClock,  unless theres somthing odd going on. :)
<Dr_willis> dontknow,  check the ls commands/man pages.. it has so many options . it proberly an do that.
<Apolodor> hi
<Apolodor> where you have to copy files needed to install internet adsl
<dontknow> Dr_willis: tried it but no joy :(
<Dr_willis> dontknow,  or try 'dir'  or just 'echo * '  or find.
<Dr_willis> dontknow,  or pipe the ls output through 'sort'
<Bananaboy2> http://se.youtube.com/watch?v=txryWCu_NZw lol :)
<bullgard4> dontknow: The sort command in conjunction with regular expressions can probably do that.
<carlitos> when a tip ./configure i have  this error: http://paste.debian.net/27284/
<BoltClock> Dr_willis: well, the windows 7 bootloader is still there, but obviously windows 7 itself is gone. when booting windows i want xp right away without 7's menu, so i thought of fixmbr, except its been warning and scaring me -.-
<zer0o> hi guys, is there a web-development-support channel?
<Dr_willis>  #web-development-support
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> thtas a broad topic
<carlitos> when a tip ./configure in console  i have  this error: http://paste.debian.net/27284/
<carlitos> please help me
<Dr_willis> #
<Dr_willis> Possibly you need to install the full development package of Qt.
<Dr_willis> You need to install  the QT DEV packages it seems to be saying
<carlitos> how i do it??
<Dr_willis> with the package manger. same as you install anything else
<Dr_willis> search for 'qt' and '-dev' I guess
<Dr_willis> !find qt-dev
<BoltClock> Dr_willis: did you say anything to me while my pidgin was dying a slow painful death?
<ubottu> Found: libsmokeqt-dev, python-qt-dev, libopensg-qt-dev, libsoqt-dev-common, libsoqt3-dev (and 4 others)
<carlitos> the name of the package is QT??
<Dr_willis> carlitos,  i doubt it.. theres proberly a dozen+ qt developer packages
<binarymutant> libqt-dev
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search dev  | grep qt    perhaps. or try what binarymutant  suggestes
<binarymutant> libqt4-dev
<Dr_willis> libqt4-dev - Qt 4 development files
<carlitos> but i have a lot of results
<Dr_willis> carlitos,  so? :)
<Dr_willis> that one looks promising.
<Dr_willis> libqt4-qt3support - Qt 3 compatibility library for Qt 4        Might also be needed
<Dr_willis>  of course that app may need more dev pakcages also thenjust that one
<carlitos> ok i try to install  libqt4-qt3support
<Dr_willis> I tend to 'shotgun' install the -dev packages. :) once ya need one.. ya seem to need a lot of them
<binarymutant> carlitos, when you did ./configure you need to install everything it says "no" to
<Apolodor> where you have to copy files needed to install internet adsl, anybody help me please, i`m a begginer
<Dr_willis>  The qucs package needs the 'Qt Meta Object Compiler' to compile properly.
<Dr_willis> Ive no idea what   that  qucs is :)
<Dr_willis> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<carlitos> is a electronic software
<carlitos> that simulate circuits
<Dr_willis> checking for X... no
<Dr_willis> You are on a server carlitos ?
<carlitos> i install libqt4-qt3support i have the same problem
<Gauntlet> yay, fully working ubuntu!
<Peleus> whats the linux equivalent of ipconfig?
<binarymutant> yay
<Dr_willis> carlitos,  try the other packages  that were mentioned above
<binarymutant> Peleus, ifconfig
<Dr_willis> libqt4-dev - Qt 4 development files
<Gauntlet> I have just one more problem! woo
<Peleus> Doesn't tell me ip address or anything?
<binarymutant> Peleus, actually I think they're changing it to ip
<Gauntlet> I cant get my resolution above 1024x768, its not listed. I tried using nvidia settings
<binarymutant> Peleus, ifconfig will tell you an ip address
<Dr_willis> Linux = ifconfig, windows = ipconfig :)
<Dr_willis> i think
<Peleus> this is so damn frustrating
<flam> anyone know anything about lenovo trackpoints? i believe my scroll function stoped working after an upgrade..
<Peleus> Working netgear modem/router - laptop connected via wireless, can ping it fine
<jasper> we're no strangers to love
<Peleus> Ethernet out of plug into desktop, can't get anything on it
<edgex-> You know the rules and so do i
<Peleus> what can I do to troubleshoot?
<binarymutant> Peleus, what's ifconfig say? and did you try sudo dhclient yet ?
<jasper> A full commitments what Im thinking of
<edgex-> You wouldnt get this from any other guy?
<Gauntlet> can anyone help me? My resolution wont go above 1024x768
<jasper> I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
<edgex-> Gotta make you understand
<jasper> * never gonna give you up
<edgex-> Never gonna let you down
<jasper> Never gonna run around and desert you
<edgex-> Never gonna make you cry
<BoltClock> never gonna say goodbye
<jasper> Never gonna say goodbye
<edgex-> ffffffffail
<edgex-> you broke our rickroll
<edgex-> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
<jasper> Weve know each other for so long
<erkki> mikä tämä on
<edgex-> Your hearts been aching
<carlitos_> please!!! :-) i need this software to do a university proyect
<binarymutant> am I on -offtopic?
<jasper> But youre too shy to say it
<edgex-> Inside we both know whats been going on
<jasper> We know the game and were gonna play it
<edgex-> And if you ask me how Im feeling...?
<erkki> mikä on suomenkielisten kanava
<mc68040> i need to setup a 8.04 lts server. how can i ensure to install/use only packages with support until 2013?
<binarymutant> mc68040, keep to the main repo as much as possible I think
<flam> what's the name of the application that tells me which key or mouse button i press?
<paul68> hi which vnc viewer/server do I need to install to have an identical one like the one on this website?http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html tightvnc, vnc4server
<flam> starts in a terminal..
<binarymutant> mc68040, but maybe all packages will be supported not sure
<mrwes> mc68040: hrmm... no backports probably too
<mc68040> binarymutant: in main are the desktop packages too. they are only supported until 2011
<Gauntlet> I cant make my resolution any higher than 1024x768, with nvidia settings. how can i make a custom resolution?
<binarymutant> mc68040, how do you know?
<tgpraveen> hi folks
<tgpraveen> does the empathy version included in 8.10 not have suport for irc?
<tgpraveen> I would hate to use only pidgin only for irc
<tgpraveen> asi am trying to switch to it
<mc68040> binarymutant: cant imagine that abiword belongs to server edition (for example)
<mrwes> tgpraveen: you can try xchat for irc
<gordonjcp> or irssi and screen
<paul68> hi which vnc viewer/server do I need to install to have an identical one like the one on this website?http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html tightvnc, vnc4server
<binarymutant> mc68040, I don't think that matters, because abiword will still get security updates and stuff
<binarymutant> mc68040, but again I'm not totally sure, when you say support are you paying for it? or do you mean it still gets security updates?
<xenten> can anyone tell me where to find a drive's file sdb or something like that?
<mc68040> binarymutant: security updates until 2013 is the important point for me
<tgpraveen> mrwes but can someone confirm whether empathy has irc support or not?
<tgpraveen> on the website it says that it does
<mc68040> for example: racoon is in main but not on server edition cd
<binarymutant> mc68040, I'm pretty sure everything in main will get security updates for LTS
<binarymutant> mc68040, heh if not, debian won't put out it's new edition until 2013, maybe longer :)
<yownanymous> what?
<yownanymous> 2013?
<yownanymous> lol
<mc68040> binarymutant: until 2011 im sure too, but until 2013 only server edition packages
<gizmo_> can i ask..where can i find utf-8?because my media player cant play subtitle..
<savvas> tgpraveen: then look at the changelog, see when it was implemented and compare the version to ubuntu packages
<mc68040> binarymutant: well, im using debian until now and consider to switch to ubutu lts :-)
<binarymutant> mc68040, I think they use the same repos, #ubuntu-server might help better though
<etech> isn't the new nvidia driver in envyng because it is not very stable or does envyng generally not support newer drivers in one ubuntu release?
<tgpraveen> savvas: yeah that's one way to do it.
<yownanymous> no, ubuntu is much better than debian!
<tgpraveen> was just hoping someone here might know it
<gizmo_> binarymutant, can you help me?where can i find utf-8?my media player cant pllay the subtitle..im using ubuntu..
<binarymutant> gizmo_, what player?
<binarymutant> gizmo_, mplayer works with utf-8 just fine
<gizmo_> no..i cant open my subtitle..
<gizmo_> and i cant find utf-8 in here..
<yownanymous> isn't utf-8 the standard text encoding nowadays?
<yownanymous> it should surely be included
<binarymutant> I hope
<edward> how can i make my wireless adapter automatically connect to my network?
<binarymutant> gizmo_, name the subtitle the exact same as the movie and try
<gizmo_> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<gizmo_> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<gizmo_> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<gizmo_> you see that binarymutant
<binarymutant> gizmo_, oh what's the format of the sub?
<paul68> hi which vnc viewer/server do I need to install to have an identical one like the one on this website?http://www.realvnc.com/products/download.html tightvnc, vnc4server
<gizmo_> binarymutant, i dont know how to check the format of the subtitle..
<binarymutant> gizmo_, you want srt or sub the other one is like encrypted or a binary
<gizmo_> binarymutant, i cant get what you tell..
<BoltClock> currently i have a windows 7 bootloader in my boot disk which contains xp (7 has been removed). should i run fixmbr to make sure xp boots as if 7 was never there or can i restore grub right away? menu.lst hasnt been touched at all so it contains one entry for windows xp
<binarymutant> gizmo_, subtitle.srt or subtitle.sub?
<gizmo_> sub
<Dr_willis> paul68,  most of them work the same. I tend to use vnc4server
<Dusk_> i installed ubuntu 8.10 64bit version but in synaptic i can not find xchat..is there a repo that i need to add ??
<gizmo_> binarymutant, : sub
<Dr_willis> paul68,  also it depends on exactly what you want  to do with vnc.
<savvas> tgpraveen: yes: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=511858
<unipal> The key combination for the Euro sign is Alt+Gr+e  What is "Gr" ?
<gizmo_> binarymutant, you know how to configure?
<binarymutant> gizmo_, if you can't open it in a text editor you might be out of luck. Try getting a different subtitle
<gizmo_> binarymutant, i can open it using openoffice..
<paul68> Dr_willis: well I need to get that installed at my uncle who lives about 2 hours driving from my location and take over his computer to help him out
<binarymutant> gizmo_, gedit does utf-8 but not binary
<js_> shouldnt i get the option to upgrade to 8.10 in 8.04 somewhere?
<binarymutant> gizmo_, it's not really a subtitle file what you have, it's a binary
<Dr_willis> paul68,  gnome has a vncserver feature built in.. You can use any vnc client to connect.. BUT ovber the wild internet.. Youmay want to check out ssh tunneling of vnc.
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<UbuTheUbi> haelllppp?!?
<paul68> Dr_willis: if I am correct I need to install the server part at his side and the client one on my side he works with vista
<tgpraveen> savvas: thanks a lot man.u rock
<UbuTheUbi> is it possible to recover files from ubuntu?
<Dusk_> (02:59:10 PM) Dusk_: i installed ubuntu 8.10 64bit version but in synaptic i can not find xchat..is there a repo that i need to add ??
<Dr_willis> paul68,  i think the default ubuntu-gnome has one htat will share his 'current' desktop' he can enable.
<unipal> Hello everybody, the key combination for the Euro sign is Alt+Gr+e  What is "Gr" ?
<UbuTheUbi> or do i need the recovery distro?
<Gauntlet> How do I add a custom resolution to my nvidia settings?
<Dr_willis> paul68,  or install vnc4server. and ssh to allow you to ssh in and start it if needed
<binarymutant> gizmo_, you can open it in Open Office but not gedit??
<UbuTheUbi> I accidentally deleted some files
<UbuTheUbi> or partitioned over them
<UbuTheUbi> they were ext2
<paul68> Dr_willis: but he needs to vnc server to be installed right
<binarymutant> gizmo_, gimmie the file and let me see
<gizmo_> binarymutant, yeah thats why im asking here..
<UbuTheUbi> Is there a good software in ubuntu for forensics / data recovery?
<Dr_willis> paul68,  i think gnome has one installed by default
<gizmo_> binarymutant, how to give you the file..?
<UbuTheUbi> thats free?
<Dr_willis> paul68,  system -> preferances -> remote desktop
<Dusk_> i installed ubuntu 8.10 64bit version but in synaptic i can not find xchat..is there a repo that i need to add ??
<binarymutant> gizmo_, http://www.rapidshare.com/
<gizmo_> wait
<paul68> Dr_willis: that part I understood however my uncle works with vista and I need to connect to his pc. does he need to install vnc server or client?
<Dr_willis> paul68,  you can install vnc4server in addation to that one thats built in.
<binarymutant> gizmo_, then send me a link
<gizmo_> binarymutant, ok..
<unipal> ﻿Hello everybody, the key combination for the Euro sign is Alt+Gr+e  What is the "Gr"-key ?
<Dr_willis>  paul68  for VISTA - he iwll need to install a vncserver.. I use 'ultravnc' on my windows machines
<xenten> can anyone tell me where i can find a drive encrypted entirely with truecrypt?
<bullgard4> 'man timer-applet': "To add this applet to a Panel, right-click on the Panel and choose Add to Panel -> Timer." Ich kann keinen 'Timer' finden. Wo ist er? (Das DEB program package 'timer-applet' ist installiert.)
<bullgard4> 'man timer-applet': "To add this applet to a Panel, right-click on the Panel and choose Add to Panel -> Timer." Ich kann keinen 'Timer' finden. Wo ist er? (Das DEB program package 'timer-applet' ist installiert.)
<Dr_willis> paul68,  theres some default vnc viewer also in ubuntu.. or install one of the others.. and try them out.
<UbuTheUbi> data recovery possible?
<kavurt> when Ekiga fails registration, is there any way to try to reconnect easily? Or shoud I turn it off and back on?
<paul68> Dr_willis: ok so he installs ultravnc server and I can connect with the viewer
<bullgard4> 'man timer-applet': "To add this applet to a Panel, right-click on the Panel and choose Add to Panel -> Timer." I cannot find a 'Timer' item. Where is it? (The DEB program package timer-applet is installed.)
<Zzeiss> Question on digital signatures: when I run the update manager, I get: "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8DB7F87A2B97B7B8"
<Dr_willis> paul68,  assuming hte routers are not blocking stuff...
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, ya it's cool if you trust the source
<Zzeiss> What's going on there?  Am I being rediverted to a zombifying web site?
<Dr_willis> paul68,  theres also some 'gotomypc' sutes that help do thit task also.
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: OK, how do I know where it's coming from?
<paul68> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, pastebin /etc/apt/source.list
<gizmo_> binarymutant, in 7min i paste the link..
<Dr_willis> paul68,  i was thinkng windows vista/xp ? had some built in remote-desktop tool also.. instead of vnc.. but ive never tried those
<binarymutant> gizmo_, you on dialup or something? how big is the file??
<PJIRCtest> test
<Agent_bob> can anyone tell me why i have three libc6's installed ???  http://pastebin.com/f609590d2
<Gauntlet> udo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesnt go into my configuration
<paul68> Dr_willis: you are right its the mstc
<gizmo_> binarymutant,  26608kb
<binarymutant> gizmo_, dialup?
<gizmo_> wifi..
<Briareos1> what's an easy way to restrict internet access user-based (on one and the same machine) (I'd like to whitelist based upon the domain)
<binarymutant> oh :(
<gizmo_> binarymutant, why?
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: Pasted.  Thanks!
<error404notfound> can someone name me a very light and simple text editor with numbering, and syntax highlighting, nothing else, coz my gedit is getting really heavy and giving problems
<gizmo_> binarymutant, can i pm u?
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  i like 'geany'
<binarymutant> gizmo_, cuz 2MB should only take 2 seconds
<binarymutant> gizmo_, sure
<yownanymous> error404notfound, how about leafpad?
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: that's a gui eidtor?
<Zzeiss> error404notfound: Well, nano is close...
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: yownanymousi am programing python and sick of gedit and vi..
<yownanymous> I don't mind gedit tbh
<edgex-> To be honest I cheated and installed notepad++ via wine
<yownanymous> I don't program much
<Agent_bob> come on   three times the same version of glibc  errr libc6    what's with this ?
<edgex-> :D
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  yes. its gui. and has good programing support
<paul68> error404notfound: and what about quanta plus?
<Dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  i use it for xml editing mainly
<yownanymous> I use gedit mainly just for writing HTML
<error404notfound> okay, another issue, my add/remove is gone mad, shows no application categories, no applications, only one item in the drop down list "All installed applications" and I can't search anything
<Gauntlet> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesnt open my configuration
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112062/
<yownanymous> sudo apt-get update?
<motoko> huometna
<yownanymous> error404notfound, sudo apt-get update?
<error404notfound> yownanymous: did couple of times, systems is fully updated and upgraded...
<yownanymous> error404notfound, hmm
<ottoshmidt> "configure: error: X development libraries not found" - ?
<yownanymous> error404notfound: does synaptic work?
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, search up ubuntu-keyring and install that, should make that error go away
<WishingMaster> i need help regarding kernel installation
<ezerhoden> ottoshmidt: apt-get install xorg-dev ?
<error404notfound> yownanymous: yup, last time I tried to add a key into synaptic, after which I don't remember add/remove working fine... btw the key is also not there, so that's not a problem I guess
<ottoshmidt> ezerhoden, tried to install fast user switch
<uni4dfx> how do to make networkmanager not change my routes when i connect to a VPN?
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: Thanks!  I'm on it...
<WishingMaster> how to install the kernel?
<error404notfound> Dr_willis: geany is like the coolest thing after ubuntu I ever saw... so light yet powerful
<nightrid3r> !info gnomeConf.sh
<ubottu> Package gnomeConf.sh does not exist in intrepid
<TuxSympathiser> is it possible to use an older version of software?
<PC_Nerd> Hi, I want to reinstall windows on my primary partition (where it already is) but I understand itll rewrite ove grub because its greedy... do you know a way to stop this?
<Dr_willis> error404notfound,  it has a windows port also. :)
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: No joy on that.  "ubuntu-keyring is already the newest version."
<ezerhoden> TuxSympathiser: apt-pinning
<nightrid3r> !file gnomeConf.sh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, ?!?
<TuxSympathiser> ezerhoden, what about if I want to roll back software such as the acpi?
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: Yep.  :-(
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, oh it's the ppa
<transporter> well i just downloaded a huge file that took me 3 hours to download and its a .rar file it is asking for a password what should i do?
<ezerhoden> TuxSympathiser: you would use apt-pinning, http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<RodMcKay> Hi, i'd like to do kinda this: "echo abcdbca | tr -d abc", the result is "d". Ok, that's what tr is supposed to do, but not what I wanted to do. I want "dbca" as the result. Anyone a clue how to do that?
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, here try this link http://news.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, if you trust that "extra macstuff", the ppa you have, then it's okay to safely ignore
<RodMcKay> maybe tr is not the right tool for me
<transporter> .rar file asking for a password what should i do?
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: Yeah.  No choice in the matter.  I'm running on a macbook unibody.
<Dr_willis> transporter,   find the password?   Lots of 'questionable' sites/sources  do that..   some give urls to get the password that lead to xxx/spyware/virus sites so be warey
<bullgard4> 'man timer-applet': "To add this applet to a Panel, right-click on the Panel and choose Add to Panel -> Timer." I cannot find a 'Timer' item. Where is it? (The DEB program package timer-applet is installed.)
<transporter> Dr_willis thanx but i don't need a virus right now
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, that link I gave shows how to add ppa keys
<Dr_willis> transporter,  of course thats one reason to use linux. :) its proberly not a problem.. but I would find the contents of that .rar file to be questionable also  -  But its your pc. ;)
<yownanymous> don't use windows and you won't get viruses! :D
<yownanymous> well
<yownanymous> you CAN get linux viruses
<yownanymous> but it's very unlikely
<transporter> Dr_willis well i just downloaded bach the whole collection
<ani_> Hello to all.i have a lap top acer aspire 5630,iam using ubuntu 8.10,where can i find my graphic card driver for ubuntu bc some time it is slow and freez.?
<binarymutant> yownanymous, there are 0 virus for linux
<yownanymous> ani_: you might need to activate a restricted driver
<bullgard4> transporter: lspci
<ani_> yownanymous: how can i do that?
<yownanymous> binarymutant: actually there are something like around 30
<yownanymous> ani_: erm
<binarymutant> yownanymous, actually there are 0
<yownanymous> ani_: give me a minute
<bullgard4> ani_: lspci
<yownanymous> binarymutant: Would you like a list?
<transporter> bullgard4 should i type that in the terminal?
<ani_> yownanymous: ok
<binarymutant> yownanymous, there have been like test viri but 0 wild
<yownanymous> oh
<yownanymous> binarymutant: It's pretty hard to damage a linux system though isn't it?
<bullgard4> transporter: I made a mistake. Please excuse me.
<binarymutant> yownanymous, idk bad configurations can lead to lots of damage
<Dr_willis> yownanymous,  yep. can be..   most of the time - :)
<Zzeiss> binarymutant: Yeah, there is.  But it's a joke - it's really a text file of instructions on how to install the virus, with variations for different distributions and things like "if you are under ubuntu, please remember that Canonical does not support this virus"
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, lol
<Dr_willis> yownanymous,  ive seen more systems trashed by users/admins who 'thought they knew' what they were doing... then any other way
<binarymutant> Zzeiss, LTS for viri
 * Dr_willis waits for VIrus Serivce pack 1
<pafaal> hey
<binarymutant> :D
<whileimhere> Morning folks. I teach a music class this year and I have a bunch of DVDs that have scenes of operas on them. Instead of hauling all my DVDs to work I was wondering if there is a program that will help me take a scene or a small segment from each of them and put them on one DVD?
<yownanymous> Dr_willis: That's why I don't touch the bits I don't understand :P
<transporter> bullgard4: what should i do?
<jatt> how do I show the computer menu on my desktop?
<jatt> I mean computer icon
<ani_> yownanymous : did you found anything?
<yownanymous> ani_: nope
<yownanymous> ani_: What model is it again?
<jelly12gen> jatt: search for gconfig
<ani_> acer aspire  5630
<transporter> bullgard4: are u helping me?
<yownanymous> ani_: Might have found something
<ani_> yownanymous: thank you
<yownanymous> ani_: Nope, wasn't what I expected
<yownanymous> damn
<whileimhere> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rainmanp7> Ok if your ubuntu runs your drive as scuzzi when it's really IDE would it be beter to run it as a ide at udma5 ?
<RickX> any sylvania meso owners here?
<transporter> .rar file asking for password
<Boohbah_> transporter: stop downloading seedy rar files
<transporter> Boohbah: sure thing but i never knew it was seedy in the first place
<transporter> plus the damn thing took me more than 3 hours to download
<jackson> got a slow connection transporter
<transporter> jackson: very
<Zzeiss> transporter: Maybe that's a good reason to fire it off in it's own virtual machine.  :)
<jackson> maybe use the torrent
<transporter> Zzeiss: guys will u stop making fun of me and if possible gimme a resolution for the same
<jackson> transporter: on the .rar pw?
<Dr_willis> transporter,  we dont know how to crack a rar password.. Not sure its even doable..
<Dr_willis> transporter,  check the site ya got th file from and it may mention the password
<transporter> jackson: there should be a way there is always a way
<Zzeiss> transporter: No offense intended.  I wasn't making fun of you.  But if you're worried, yeah, a virtual machine is one way to do it in an isolated way.  Does your hardware have VTx enabled?
<mrwes> transporter: so you want resolution to leeching an illegal torrent file that is pasword protected?
<transporter> it was downloaded form rapid share
<konradee> transporter what is this rar  that you have downloaded ?
<transporter> konradee: bach collection
<transporter> konradee: sorry mozart collection
<transporter> bach is fine
<UbuTheUbi> will it be possible to recover files and file names from a ext3 partition i formatted over/
<transporter> Zzeiss: what is VTx?
<transporter> how do i check it?
<hilmar> hai
<UbuTheUbi> anyone had experiene with this?
<paul68> Dr_willis: Does ultravnc also allow outside connections from outside the network?
<wips> I'm having a problem with X.org, when I boot it displays an error about a parsing error in the configuration. I've tried just deleting the xorg.conf but then something else fucks up Cause the computer somehow can't choose the SiS driver by itself. I have to do it in xorg.conf. It worked until today when I tried changing the login screen.
<LaUd> hi... i need a powerpoint presentation of ubuntu to present...
<forceflow> LaUd check the ubuntu promo wiki?
<LaUd> thanks
<xanxor> Hi, I wonder if somebody could help me. I had Ubuntu running on a laptop, which later died due to hardware failure (motherboard, I believe). I took out the hard drive and put it in an external enclosure. I am able to boot from it on the desktop computer in the library, but not from this laptop that my friend leant me. I checked: the BIOS does support boot from USB external hard drive. It starts, GRUB starts, I get the Ubunt
<xanxor> If it makes any difference, I had Xubuntu installed but running gnome.
<Dusk_> i have a problem...when i try to search a package in synaptics it can't be found..but when i open terminal and write apt-get install smplayer for example, it is installing
<break19> xanxor: most likely it's due to changed mount locations... but it's been years since I've actually tried it, and with some of the newer "uuid" type mounts, I could be wrong..
<mchelen> xanxor, what error appears?
<break19> Dusk_: are you -sure- you have the "all" group selected when searching? otherwise it searches the group you have selected.
<xanxor> break19: Yeah, it's a UUID mount. I'm not even sure what that means, do you have any suggestions as to what to do about it? And if it's a mount issue, why is it even loading GRUB and the ubuntu loading screen?
<xanxor> mchelen: No error. Screen just goes black.
<Dusk_> break19, all is selected yes...when i try to look for packages by Origin it says there's no package in universe, multiverse repos
<break19> xanxor: because grub is installed on the mbr.. and the bios knows to load it.. do a google search on grub, disable the splash screen at boot, and see what happens.. any errors are bound to give ya better insight.
<break19> dusk: shrugs then
<Dusk_> break19, what?
<xanxor> break19: By splash screen, do you mean the thing I keep calling the loading screen?
<break19> xanxor: yea
<mchelen> anyone know how to figure out which repo is causing this? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<xanxor> break19: So if I google grub it will tell me how to disable it? Okay, I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<break19> dusk: ask someone else then, i shrugged. meanin "i dunno then"
<Guest26627> hi y'all, is there any good desklet or something that can display cpu-load and memory-load like text on the desktop?
<Dusk_> oh sorry
<mchelen> Guest26627, try screenlets
<transporter> bullgard4: hey can u please help me with the .rar file?
<savvas> mchelen: post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list file at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<farfan> <break19>: try conky, highly customizable
<ruben23> how set password on ubuntu
<farfan> sudo apt-get conky
<Lillie201> Hello when using tsclient in full screen mode I am unable to minimize or switch to another ubuntu desktop. the ctrl-alt-arrow keys nor ctrl-alt-enter do not work
<binarymutant> ruben23, passwd
<rebel_kid> ruben23, passwd
<binarymutant> :D
<rebel_kid> what he said lol
<farfan> "sudo apt-get install conky " sorry
<mchelen> savvas, http://pastebin.com/f3ee9c9d2
<e-frame> hello, when telnetting to mail server, i got "550 RFC compliant TO required." what's that ? :D
<johan12> mchelen: is was looking for this "desklet": http://customize.org/xfce/themes/60248/view/61216 - in the right corner
<savvas> mchelen: you have to: 1) update the links to the PPA archives you use (they have an extra 'ppa') and 2) get the key for each of them
<konradee> e-frame it requires a send-to
<farfan> has anyone had problems with kernel 2.6.27.11 + fglrx drivers? i get black screen when dirivers enabled
<mchelen> johan12, im not sure which that is just by looking
<e-frame> konradee: i've typed "rcpt to" is it just the same ?
<savvas> mchelen: I can give you a hand with the updating if you want to
<konradee> e-frame apparently not if its complaining
<mchelen> savvas, that would help, where does the extra ppa go?
<e-frame> so, what then the message ask me to do?
<arussel> I can listen to shoutcast radio on amarok, but on exaile it just stop at the ´Ĺoading streams ...´ message. Can anyone use exaile to listen to shout cast radio ?
<nomingzi> i have install a software (.pl) from terminal, and this software has it own services running. I would like to know how to check if the services are running fine.
<savvas> mchelen: http://pastebin.com/m444cf2d8 - you can get it with: sudo wget http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m444cf2d8 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jantzman> does anyone know why VNC is so slow after recent intrepid update?
<Khisanth> e-frame: read the RFC and find out
<mchelen> savvas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6649356 fixed the GPG error
<wips> When I boot I get an error from xorg: (EE) Problem parsing the config file (EE) Error parsing the config file. What do I do ? if I remove the xorg.conf file the problem is gone but then all the colors are wicked.
<savvas> mchelen: the ppa links you have now will be dropped soon
<savvas> mchelen: yes, that's step (2) I mentioned before
<mchelen> savvas, ah ok, thanks
<Lillie201> Hello when using tsclient in full screen mode I am unable to minimize or switch to another ubuntu desktop. the ctrl-alt-arrow keys nor ctrl-alt-enter do not work
<savvas> mchelen: you have to update the keys for these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112076/plain/
<bullgard4> transporter: For .rar files see http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme (But this website is down in this very moment.)
<whileimhere> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mchelen> savvas, okay, when will the old ones stop working?
<mchelen> savvas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/112076/plain/ doesn't seem to work
<wips> When I boot I get an error from xorg: (EE) Problem parsing the config file (EE) Error parsing the config file. What do I do ? if I remove the xorg.conf file the problem is gone but then all the colors are wicked.
<hikenboot> http://pastebin.ca/1322350<---anyone know how to fix this error
<savvas> mchelen: those are the links you have to visit with your browser
<mchelen> savvas, yah okay, they are all like http://ppa.launchpad.net/project/ppa/ubuntu
<savvas> mchelen: I have no idea when they will end the old links, this is the email I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112078/plain/
<shally87> hi all
<whileimhere> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shally87> wanna ask anypne experienced in installing LAMP server?
<shally87> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<UnknownFear> can someone help me with getting sound in Ubuntu 8.10? I have an EMU10K1 sound card
<mchelen> savvas, ok cool, thanks
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | UnknownFear
<ubottu> UnknownFear: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<UnknownFear> !sound
<sioux> UnknownFear: you must recompile the kernel with emu10k1
<UnknownFear> sioux: how would I do that?
<Vubi> is their an open source alternative to adobe illustrator?
<rccu> ill be gone in a day or two
<sioux> UnknownFear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<UnknownFear> sioux: thank you, I'll take a look and get back to you
<shally87> any help here?
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | shally87
<cemplok> taekwondo .com
<ubottu> shally87: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shally87> owh owh
<shally87> my bad
<UnknownFear> sioux: I am lost, to be honest
<jatt> how do I show the computer icon on my desktop?
<shally87> I¨ve install LAMP server on ubuntu 8.10 but i having problem on how to use it. I am new in making server
<UnknownFear> sioux: I have no idea exactly what to do. I just want to get my sound card working
<shally87> any guide of using it?
<Jack_Sparrow> shally87 THe lamp factoid has help and ther are channels for apache and ubuntu-server
<shally87> owh
<shally87> thanks for the info
<bullgard4> What is the filename of the sound file 'Log In' that produces the Ubuntu login jingle? (see System > Preferences > Sound > (Sound Preferences) > Sounds > System Sounds > Log in.)
<shally87> will go to the channel
<hikenboot> http://pastebin.ca/1322350<---anyone? anyone at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> ils, not just your link
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Katze_> 7join #tmw-content
<jatt> how do I replace the ubuntu symbol in the menu with the gnome foot?
<wers> for some reason, i have freemind installed but there's no menu entry for it. any idea why? :)
<hikenboot> I do  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade i get http://pastebin.ca/1322350
<Jack_Sparrow> jatt That info is not available here.. and 99% of the tutorials dont have it right
<jatt> I see.
<nomingzi> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 x64, Gnome is the default desktop env, and i wish to change it to use xfce, how can i do it without reinstall it from xubuntu ? thanks
<jatt> I've seen some tutorials and all are extremely complicated for such trivial issue.
<nishant_> ni5687
<erUSUL> nomingzi: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gordonjcp> jatt: if you're asking how to do it, then how do you know it's a trivial issue?
<Lillie201> Hello when using tsclient in full screen mode I am unable to minimize or switch to another ubuntu desktop. the ctrl-alt-arrow keys nor ctrl-alt-enter do not work
<jatt> ignore gordonjcp
<jatt> oops sorry
<exodus_ms> gordonjcp: if if someone knows that 99% of the tutorials 'don't have it right' how can they say no info is available here?
<gordonjcp> jatt: it could be one of those things that looks, on the face of it, pretty easy but isn't
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: true
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: however, it looks like jatt has chosen to /ignore me rather than answer a perfectly reasonable question
<exodus_ms> gordonjcp: also true
<Kennie> hi i was wondering, what does 'Virtual Machine host' option while installing latest ubuntu server do?
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: now, as it happens, I *do* know how to change the ubuntu logo to the gnome foot, but jatt will never know that now
<sioux> UnknownFear: that sound card is supported by linux, but the ubuntu kernel natively has the module that manage that card is not compiled. This means that you have do it manualy... not easy task for a newbie
<jatt> it's very complicated, it should be a lot easier I think (e.g. some tutorial recommend to download an icon file, resize it with gimp, etc.)
<jared1> Would anyone be able to direct me to a bit of help?  Huge Ubuntu newbie here...I think I may have done a bad thing.
<gordonjcp> !ask | jared1
<ubottu> jared1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exodus_ms> jared1: Please give some details
<gordonjcp> jatt: you're probably ignoring me, but it's probably easier than you think
<exodus_ms> jatt: ask gordonjcp to guide you through it
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp It was intentionally setup that way so that every tom dick and mary didnt take off our logo and pretend it was their release
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: that's pretty much what I figured
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp It was a simple trick, but fools many
<helo> ho!
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: that doesn't mean it's hard to change, you just need to think a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<jatt> haha
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: now, you may have noticed that quite often I don't answer questions very directly
<helo> what is ubuntu's kernel policy? major version upgrades within a stable release?
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp YEs I took Kubuntu and made it 100% look like vista
<gizmo_> anyone can help me with subtitle..?my subtitle in mplayer doest work..
<gizmo_> hey you Jack_Sparrow help me
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: this is because I think it's important for people to discover answers for themselves, even if it takes a push in the right direction
<erUSUL> helo: no no major kernel revisions
<gizmo_> Jack_Sparrow, help me..my subtitle cant work in my mplayer...!
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmo_ Sorry, still waking up and I have no idea on subtitles
<helo> err... is 2.6.x-m x is major version?
<erUSUL> helo: yes
<gizmo_> im using ubuntu!
<gizmo_> is this what i got when i d/l ubuntu!
<Kanatrell> ubuntu-se
<gizmo_> no helper!
<gordonjcp> gizmo_: you're welcome to ask for your money back
<helo> i'd really like to give 2.6.28 a shot for my intel 945 graphics
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I was trying to remember that command
<gizmo_> gordonjcp, ok..how??
<gizmo_> how to get my money?
<binarymutant> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> !attitude | gizmo_
<ubottu> gizmo_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jared1> I was trying to install JRE so I could load OpenOffice templates and run java in Firefox -- and, without really knowing what I was doing, I blindly googled around some of the forums trying different things.  Long story short, now, I have no root access in terminal and when I try to access the Synaptic Package Manager, I receive this message: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jared1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."  Anybody?
<erUSUL> gizmo_: you will have to give more details... subtitles have allways worked for me if they are named exactly like the video archive but with srt extension --> eg; file.avi and file.srt on the same folder
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Did you do what it says?
<jared1> I tried
<gizmo_> no..i want to keep what gordonjcp say..he said i can get my money back...
<syntax\> how do i install FX5500? i mean how do i properly install it. can't seem to have a 1600x1050 resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Did you do what it says? manually run 'dpkg --configure -
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmo_ Please stop
<gizmo_> gordonjcp, you one of ubuntu sfatt..i want my money back...or the ubuntu stuff is liar..
<oneunder> gizmo_: he was be sarcastic
<gordonjcp> jared1: what do you mean you have no root access?
<gordonjcp> jared1: is sudo broken?
<syntax\> anyone?
<helo> gizmo_: just go to google.com and search for "ubuntu refund"
<gizmo_> Jack_Sparrow, see.. the gordonjcp start it..he said i can get my money back..
<jared1> Maybe?
<bazhang> gizmo_, please take chat elsewhere
<gizmo_> i know..what ubuntu does now..
<Jack_Sparrow> gizmo_ Please stop this line of chat
<gizmo_> gordonjcp, why u just quit..
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, "dpkg: requested oeration requires superuser priviliges"
<gordonjcp> gizmo_: google for "ubuntu refund"
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Did you do what it says? manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -
<gizmo_> Jack_Sparrow, what?its my stuff to say.. gordonjcp say i can have my money back
<oneunder> syntax\: i have never had any luck, ut i know a lot whoe have, with nvidia drivers.  sorry i cant help you out
<jared1> okay, wait...I got root again.
<jared1> Sorry -- scratch that no root thing.
<gordonjcp> jared1: yay
<jared1> Ok, it ran the dpkg configure -a
<jared1> and I'm back to root.
<syntax\> well its a bit weird, when i was using mx4000 (64mb) 1600x1050 was the resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Ok try what you were doing when you got the error
<jared1> Well, I re-opened the Synaptic Pkg Mgr, and it says I have one broken pkg.
<oneunder> syntax\: is that what the lcd/card is suppose to run at?
<syntax\> then when i changed awhile ago even with xp i only get 1440x900 if i was to choose 1600x1050 the screen is scrolluing.
<jared1> It recommended finding it using the broken pkg filter?
<syntax\> oneunder: what do you mean?
<UnknownFear> I am asking the same question again, but I don't understand. I have an EMU10K1 sound card, but I don't have sound
<syntax\> im using asus mw201 lcd panel
<oneunder> syntax\: weird.  does knoppix or something of that sort detect the card and display accordingly?
<syntax\> it was installed.
<syntax\> but max res i get is 1280x1024
<xingyuan> where can i find a room for non technical chat?
<helo> jared1: man you did something strange ;)
<xingyuan> sorryryyyy
<jared1> Yes, I'm know :-(
<Quadrescence> How can I start my computer up showing information as it starts up as opposed to the graphical bar? (I am not sure of a more proper way to ask this question)
<jared1> Okay, it's JRE that's broken according to SPM.
<syntax\> and after reboot it goes back at 1024x768
<helo> jared1: apt-get purge package-name
<syntax\> any suggestions? i mean how do i completely uninstall an nvidia driver?
<jared1> ...err -- I hit the "fix broken package" and then "reload"
<jared1> I'll quit tinkering and just do as I'm gold now.
<jared1> told*
<helo> ok thats fine
<kroisis> question: is there a way to pass options via command line to "dpkg reconfigure"? I'd like to pass it options to reconfigure ipmasq without having to enter it's little ansi menu...
<cdavis> Does anyone know how to set the url bar to single-click in konqueror?
<jared1> Hrrm -- I suppose the main question now is...how do I get JRE installed properly?
<jared1> Do I need to set certain packages to install?
<jared1> Or do I need extensions for OO.ORG/Firefox?
<exodus_ms> anyone know why google is banning ubuntu forums
<jxander> is there a way to scan my little brother's lan traffic with wireshark so that I could see if he chats with someone who our parents asked him not to chat with?
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: is it?
<tatters> I just noticed all my google results say the site could harm my pc
<exodus_ms> god-mok: hey, do me a favor type this into google search    ubuntu EMU10K1 sound card     and click on the first link (ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046885 -) tell me if you get an error
<exodus_ms> gordonjcp: hey, do me a favor type this into google search    ubuntu EMU10K1 sound card  and click on the first link (ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046885 -) tell me if you get an error
<jared1> If I were to click "Mark All Upgrades" and "Apply" -- would all of the JRE-related stuff auto-install or am I hoping for an easy-out?
 * cwillu starts counting down
<kroisis> exodus_ms  why is google flagging those sites as harmful?
<cwillu> kroisis, google's broken at the moment
<kroisis> lol
<god-mok> exodus_ms: ?0o
<cwillu> kroisis, that's what I was counting down to :)
<tatters> google flagging evry site as harmful at mo as far as I can see
<exodus_ms> god-mok: sorry wrong person
<god-mok> no problem ^^
<kroisis> lol...just did a search on google for youtube and it says "this site may harm your computer" lol
<god-mok> exodus_ms: but yeah, i see no page, but google warning
<geoaxis> i am getting funny results from google
<geoaxis> apprently every link is now harmful
<cwillu> google is broken right now
<god-mok> lol
<cwillu> stop talking about it :p
<failers> even kubuntu.org is harmful
<geoaxis> lolz
<kroisis> google goolg
<kroisis> er google google
<geoaxis> even goolge is harmful
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tatters> Google blacklist evryone then u pay them to white list google became credit crunch evil
<kroisis> nice screenshot for slashdot
<helo> google is not going to be that evil, because it isn't in their best interest...
<exodus_ms> What are we going to do, how will I search the Internet (sarcastic tone)
<jcapinc> GOOGLE IS DOWN!!! AHAHHHHH!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!
<acke> hey, help me with a command to list kernelversion plz
<acke> heh
<kroisis> yep google is now reporting that it might harm your computer
<jared1> So, now I'm waiting for changes to be applied after selecting "Mark All Upgrades" and hitting "Apply"...am I silly for doing this?
<exodus_ms> lol
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: that link works for me
<Jack_Sparrow> acke uname -r
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: your google is broken, you should ask for your money back
<acke> Jack_Sparrow:
<helo> google works wonderful
<acke> Jack_Sparrow: thxy
<helo> ly
<kroisis> lol
<gordonjcp> exodus_ms: do you want to know what it says?
<geoaxis> i thin there must be a grease monkey script to make skip the warning
<iori92> athertele
<exodus_ms> gordonjcp: the support staff said 'the check is in the mail'
<geoaxis> think*
<failers> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> Please stop the offtopic..........now
<failers> when i googled google and tryed enter www.google.se it says its harmful
<failers> haha
<god-mok> hmmm, all the cache links are removed. googletakedown? o0
<acke> im running  2.6.24-23-generic is that 8.10?
<geoaxis> failers: i usually do google.com/ncr
<RickX> and Meso owners... or any netbook owners using Ubuntu here?
<geoaxis> failers:  which part of SE, me = Gbg
<failers> SE = sweden
<jared1> Hrrm -- system restart required.  I'll try to come back and report back.  Thanks Jack_Sparrow, helo and others for the attempt at help...heh
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<geoaxis> failers:  i meant me = Gothenburg
<nomingzi> erUSUL: after installing xubuntu-desktop, how to i activate/use it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> geoaxis  Stop the ot
<Swilky> LOL
<Swilky> look at google
<Swilky> its $$$$ed
<iori92> khsajdhsadgsajd
<aaronr> hahaha
<erUSUL> nomingzi: it should appear in the list of session types in the login window
<Stroganoff> EVERYONE: http://ixquick.com/ <---- google wrapper still working
<aaronr> The whole internet may harm your computer
<SiDi> Hello, i'm under Xubuntu 8.10 and when i launch a video in totem i get no sound, unless i manually launch pulseaudio before. Is there a way to use Totem without Pulse ?
<geoaxis> Jack_Sparrow:  i cannot ..since google is broken
<UnknownFear> can someone help me? I don't have any sound what so ever
<geoaxis> i have to occupy my mind now
<pitoow> i can capture the name of the band on audacious witch a script sh?
<wers> wow. what's wrong with google? it always tells me now that all websites have security issues
<barisha> i have a problem with confituring exim4 can i get help?
<SiDi> nomingzi: when you're at the login screen, click on "Sessions" and choose XFCE
<Rukasuzu> Hi people
<UnknownFear> wers: I get that aswell
<Jeruvy> wers: they probably do
<kroisis> ya'll know that google never broke while george bush was president ;-D
<Rukasuzu> What is with google?
<erUSUL> SiDi: you have to options add pulseaudio to your session or make gstreamer use alsa directly
<Rukasuzu> Says all the sites are bad?
<Stroganoff> EVERYONE: http://ixquick.com/ <---- google wrapper still working
<Jack_Sparrow> We all know Google is having an issue.. Please stop
<erUSUL> SiDi: for the later launch "gstreamer-properties"
<SiDi> erUSUL: i don't want to use pulse. I want totem to use alsa
<Rukasuzu> Ok thanks !
<Rukasuzu> Now I know :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff Knock it off
<Rukasuzu> I love Ubuntu!
<Rukasuzu> Thnx for fixing the kernels :D
<UnknownFear> Rukasuzu: I do too!! :P
<barisha> i need help with exim4 because it says that i can't install any other package without it..
<TheEdge_> anyone got problem with firefox  ??
<SiDi> erUSUL: thanks for the gstreamer-properties tip, putting on alsa and trying, sec
<Rukasuzu> New kernels rule :D
<Rukasuzu> There was an update after 8.04.2 :D
<Joelito> hi all, how can I know when I file was created?
<UnknownFear> can anyone help me out with getting my emu10k1 sound card to work? it's not working
<Pie_565> Hi, is there any way to get a list of every package installed on a fresh install of Server 8.04.1?
<kroisis> I wonder if perhaps they are testing the new windows servers over there....
<jared1> Okay -- back to report.  Jack_Sparrow, I think all of the mess I created is, at least, resolved.
<helo> hah yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Glad to hear it
<SiDi> erUSUL: shouldn't totem-gstreamer use ALSA if i specify it in gstreamer-properties ?
<jared1> However, I'm back to square one -- "please install the openoffice.org-java-common package" from OO.ORG
<Jeruvy> Pie_565: dpkg -l >installed-poackage
<erUSUL> SiDi: yep it should
<thaytan> SiDi: gstreamer-properties sets the wrong gconf key
<Pie_565> Jeruvy: Thank you]
<Eurotrash`> what the hell is going on with google?
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Sounds like you added some repos to your list..
<Eurotrash`> what the hell is going on with google?
<jared1> and when I check firefox, no java plugins listed in "addons"
<SiDi> thaytan: what do you mean ?
<Pie_565> All the "harmful pages"?
<thaytan> SiDi: Use the 'sound' preferences applet to set the Movies and Music output to alsa
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure what that means.
<Pie_565> Google is doing that to me too
<helo> google just updated its protection algorithms so they detect the NSA's backdoors and malicious scripts, which are active on all sites
<|newbie|> hello, I have this problem...  my machine can be restarted without a problem... but whenever I shutdown ( either system or button ) it won't start back... last time I got it started again magickally after one day or so after lots of tries... now it has been several weeks... what shall I do? there's allways some disk activity and the leds are on, but not even GRUB... I'm on ubuntu ibex
<Pie_565> helo: huh? backdoors / malicious scripts on *every* site? how?
<barisha> can i get help with exim4? :)
<dinesh372> how to close any program from terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Pie_565 Offtopic
<Jeruvy> |newbie|: are you saying pushing the power button does not turn on the pc?
<UnknownFear> can i get help with sound please?
<|newbie|> yeah, PiercedWolf, google's must have been hacked today
<|newbie|> I noticed that
<xnmrph> I've got a vfat partition mounted as user,rw etc but the files on it are "owned" by root. If I gksudo nautilus, it still won't let me change the owner to "me." Same as if I try to chown. Any ideas?
<SiDi> thaytan: everything is on alsa in gnome-sound-properties and gstreamer-properties, and still, i dont get sound under totem :/
<thaytan> SiDi: does the 'test' button work in the sound preferences panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear Did you go through the troubleshooting section we linked earlier
<|newbie|> I'll check digg for the story about google's loosing control
<Jack_Sparrow> |newbie| Please stop the offtopic
<SiDi> thaytan: no but it does for OSS
<UnknownFear> JackSparrow: yes, but I have no idea what to do about making kernals and all that stuff
<xingyuan> i think google is definitely having problems!!
<kernel> google..
<crazy_monkey> how can I apply changes to sharing options to ALL subfolders? I allow read/write access to the folder and still have to check every single file or it says permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear THat is the problem with unsupported hardware
<kernel> goole is..
<kernel> =.=..
<thaytan> SiDi: erm, that's weird. Maybe it's a pulseaudio thing? (is pulseaudio running?)
<hackel> Good, I'm not the only one having problems with Google...  Time to switch to Yahoo!
<SiDi> thaytan: no it's not, i took care of it
<Pie_565> use #google for google related stuff
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: my sound card IS supported. I used to have Ubuntu and I got it to work, but that was months ago. I'm starting fresh with Ununtu
<Jack_Sparrow> crazy_monkey We can give you commands to change that recursively
<devendra_> seems to be no problem for local google site - search still works on google.co.in
<xnmrph> I've got a vfat partition mounted as user,rw etc but the files on it are "owned" by root. If I gksudo nautilus, it still won't let me change the owner to "me." Same as if I try to chown. Any ideas?
<thaytan> SiDi: not sure why you would only have OSS support then
<jared1> Okay -- I've consolidated my problem!  Since (I think) JRE is installed now...I would like to know how to install the package into OO.ORG and the plugin into Firefox.
<SiDi> thaytan: err actually pulseaudio launched itself at the same time than gnome-sound-properties, i killed it, retrying xD
<thaytan> SiDi: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> xnmrph First, check the ownership: Open a terminal and type cd /media ...then type... ls -la ...then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /media/yourPartition  (On a live system you must create a user name first) followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /media/yourPartition ... Finally, check to see if it worked by doing another ls -la to verify the p
<Jack_Sparrow> ermissions are set
<SiDi> thaytan: thanks, it works now :)
<soundray> xnmrph: FAT does not support ownership in the way that ext3 does.
<thierryr> hi
<thaytan> SiDi: ok
<war10ck> ok i need help..... can some1 link to america army.deb file?
<soundray> xnmrph: follow Jack_Sparrow and have a look at the ubottu page:
<xnmrph> Well, the files have an owner and I can't modify it. Will do - thanks
<soundray> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<war10ck> help
<jared1> In OpenOffice, I checked "Tools > Options > Java" and then clicked "Add"
<jared1> It now wants a path and I'm a bit confused as to what next.
<war10ck> HELLO
<Pie_565> is there any plans for HFS/HFS+ (journalled) write access in 9.04?
<nj32> why is google giving spyware warning on all sites in search results?
<thierryr> sorry i realise this is not really the place, but anyone else has got issues with google ? all my searches fail and i get "this site may harm your computer"
<UnknownFear> war10ok: Ask your question :)
<ackbahr> Hi guys! I restored my laptop's HD with clonzilla but when I try booting, I get a grub "error 2"; can someone help?
<war10ck> link to a deb file for america army
<|newbie|> I'm sorry, professor
<thierryr> nj32, you get that too ?
<war10ck> i never found one
<UnknownFear> war10ck: http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?p=2636601
<aaronr> http://current.com/items/89772215/google_blocks_the_entire_internet.htm
<xnmrph> OK, tried that. Comes up with 'not permitted' for each file
<|newbie|> I'll stop the offtopic and turn off my cellular
<SiDi> thaytan: as i was saying, thanks it worked (me just crashed :( )
<UnknownFear> wak10ck: Follow the link I posted
<nj32> thierryr: yeah dude, it's surprising... youtube, google video all affected :D
<xnmrph> The user:user ... are both the user I am trying to change to or "from:to" ?
<war10ck> dont work  http://forum.americasarmy.com/viewtopic.php?p=2636601
<|newbie|> nj32: Jack_Sparrow doesn't allow any offtopic, shut up
<SiDi> xnmrph: its actually "user:group"
<soundray> !fat | xnmrph
<ubottu> xnmrph: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<maverick340> whats wrong with google !
<war10ck> all
<Jeruvy> ya, I'm going back to lurk until google problems fixed.  this is really OT.
<|newbie|> http://techlife.scriptful.com/gadgetrain/2009/01/breaking-news-google-mistakes-every-result-is-malicious.html
<|newbie|> here's the story about google
<NeoLogic> what's up with google?
<xingyuan> it's hacked
<maverick340> looks big
<xingyuan> problem
<maverick340> :P
<thierryr> thanks newie
<NeoLogic> freaking crazy
<UnknownFear> war10ck: Why will the .deb not work?
<war10ck> ;D i didxD
<thierryr> newbie
<SiDi> xnmrph: if you have a file owned by user1 and which group group1 can acceed, you can change this to user2 by typing chown user2 file, and if you also want to change the group, then chmod user2:group2 file
<paulr> new security feature - to stop drive-by-browser bugs on websites, they mark all sites as harmful
<xnmrph> SiDi: On this machine, I have one account. Call it "me" I want to change the owner of the files on this vfat partition from "root" to "me" so I can rw them
<thaytan> SiDi: good stuff. I'd suggest getting pulseaudio to work and using that as the output, or if you can't, set the 'autospawn=false' bit in /etc/pulseaudio/client.conf
<soundray> SiDi: remember xnmrph is trying this on a vfat
<war10ck> i dont find a deb. file for america amry!!!!!!!! ;S all link its kinda f*** up
<UnknownFear> paulr: instead of drive-by-shooting for people, its drive-by-browsing for websites :P
<SiDi> xnmrph: i don't exactly know how it works but you have to set the rights and owner when you mount the partition
<xnmrph> If I try to change permissions via "gksudo nautilus", it says I don't have the necessary permissions
<soundray> SiDi, xnmrph: please use the link that ubottu gave you
<xnmrph> The vfat partition is mounted: auto,user,rw
<SiDi> xnmrph: you can't directly change rights on vfat/ntfs partitions as it is not supported. That's why it's recommanded using ext3 instead of vfat, but i assume you got windows and don't have the choice :) Try to find how to give read/write rights to your user instead of root
<xnmrph> I've already followed a guide on how to mount the partition.
<dinesh372> is ubuntu totally virus free or some antivirus is available
<bnovc> i'm trying to install vmware tools in ubuntu and having tons of problems... i wondered if there were any straightforward guides for 8.10... i had to manually edit one of the linux kernel headers and now its dying saying it can't find my X.org version
<dayo_> dinesh372: u can try clamwin for linux
<geoaxis> is there a way i could search the repository for a file which would be installed by a package, i know the file name but not the package which it comes in
<war10ck> my ipod touch its a camera!!! i cant synk musick!!!!!!! ffs
<SiDi> xnmrph: well i think you can set the UID of the owner when mounting, and then you should have it set to 1000 instead of 0 (1000 is the user created at install)
<dayo_> dinesh372: there are no known viruses for linux, though.
<kroisis> ok, and back to my original question: is there a way to pass options via command line to "dpkg reconfigure"? I'd like to pass it options to reconfigure ipmasq without having to enter it's little ansi menu...
<ortsvorsteher> !virus | dinesh372
<ubottu> dinesh372: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<barisha> i need help with exim4!!!!!!!!
<UnknownFear> war10ck: The iPod Touch does not work with Linux, unless it is jailbroken. Here is the link to the Linux installation of America's Army Special Forces http://files.filefront.com/Americas+Army+Special+Forces+Linux+Full+Install/;3760475;/fileinfo.html
<jared1> Okay -- attempted to install "openoffice.org-java-common_2.0.2-2ubuntu12.7_all.deb" and the official status after downloading is "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libjaxp 1.2-java"
<xnmrph> OK, but....I've copied the files from an NTFS partition to the VFAT partition. I didn't think FAT supported rights so I imagined that they would have been lost in the copy (?)
<dayo_> barisha: u might want to try #ubuntu-server
<gordonjcp> dinesh372: you get antivirus software for Linux, but it's only really useful for scanning files in email and on servers to stop other OSes getting infected
<CyD> anyone else notice google being screwed up atm?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: its a commone problem.  Make sure your headers are correct, and make sure your vmware tools can find them.  The how-tos are many and decent.
<bnovc> every how-to i've found so far is wrong
<war10ck> thz
<kroisis> CyD  news coming in from everwhere on that one
<Jack_Sparrow> CyD yes we all know
<UnknownFear> CyD: Yes, we ALL notice it
<UnknownFear> war10ck: No problem :P
<jared1> Also, to the admin - recommend a MOTD change WRT Google.
<Jeruvy> bnovc: no, they work
<dinesh372> thanks
<SiDi> tba
<jared1> That way, they'll stop asking.
<soundray> kroisis: man dpkg-reconfigure tells you how
<kroisis> soundray thanks man
<dinesh372> how to open a virus file as i want to read it
<bnovc> Jeruvy: apparently not because i've tried 3 or 4 and they all lead to errors
<Jeruvy> bnovc: what error?
<bnovc> Jeruvy: why is this a common problem?
<kroisis> soundray i must be brain-dead this morning or I'd have thought of that (lol)
<xnmrph> If I sudo, though, I am effectively root, yes? So I should be able to change the permissions (?)
<kailash> hey i got initramfs at startup....any idea????
<SiDi> thaytan: actually pulseaudio doesn't launch on my session. it doesnt seem to be used by default yet on xubuntu installs, and i actually prefer staying on alsa as linux games and wine dont support pulseaudio correctly yet
<bnovc> Jeruvy: well i first got an error about my kernel being the wrong version, so i edited version.h ... and now i'm onto the X.org one
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: I replied, but you did not answer. My sound card is supported
<wers> in what folder can i find the awn config files?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: because most ppl download the wrong headers, vmware tools can't find them..  vmware.com is full of posts who cannot setup the headers properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear What sound card make and chipset
<bnovc> Jeruvy: i did "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<kailash> hey i got initramfs at startup....any idea????
<UnknownFear> I have a CREATIVE EMU10K1 SBB0220 card
<soundray> xnmrph: NO, you can't change permissions on a file system that does not have support for it
<Jeruvy> bnovc: what how-to did you follow?
<war10ck> what u think? itunes for linux soon?
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, am I doing something wrong WRT installing openoffice.org-java-common?  I googled and pulled the package off of packages.ubuntu.com.
<xnmrph> How did the permissions get set in the first place then since I used nautilus to copy them (?)
<bnovc> Jeruvy: i'm not sure, i've been searching for things like "ubuntu 8.10 vmware-tools"
<SiDi> xnmrph: you can't change the permissions on vfat/ntfs partitions. These file systems don't have the same permission system than under linux and we don't know how to modify them
<soundray> xnmrph: Linux forces a default permission setting on all files in a FAT
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Are you trying to get a newer version that from the repo for your release?
<SiDi> xnmrph: they're set when you mount the partition
<xnmrph> The default is ro/root ?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: did you read the instruction included with vmware?
<jared1> Well, to be fair -- when I installed 8.10...no JRE at all
<SiDi> xnmrph: the default is rw for root and r for the others if i'm not wrong
<soundray> xnmrph: now if you could be bothered to read that link, you'd learn how you can change that default.
<UnknownFear> war10ck: What do you mean by iTunes or Linux soon?
<wips> When I boot I get an error from xorg: (EE) Problem parsing the config file (EE) Error parsing the config file. What do I do ? if I remove the xorg.conf file the problem is gone but then all the colors are wicked.
<Gauntlet> is it just me or is everything in google results harmfull to my pc?
<war10ck> itunes for linux
<Jeruvy> bnovc: did you review the forums.vmware.com?  many common mistakes are highlighted there.
<bnovc> Jeruvy: no... i didn't realize it had instructions for it...none are on the CD it mounts
<UnknownFear> Gauntlet: YES!! People have been saying this for the past hour
<Jack_Sparrow> Gauntlet We know about google thanks
<Gauntlet> LOL?
<bnovc> i'll search through their help
<Gauntlet> LOL
<Gauntlet> LOL
<FloodBot1> Gauntlet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gauntlet> thats hilarious
<UnknownFear> war10ck: Ah.. Who knows?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: no, they come with your vmware package  (whichever one)
<whisperkiller> this is kind of off topic, but google is being useless and I cannot find the info on the freenode site....how do I register a channel on freenode?
<soundray> war10ck: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<war10ck> ok
<Jeruvy> whisperkiller: see #freenode
<bnovc> Jeruvy: so the command i ran to install my headers is wrong?
<UnknownFear> Can someone please tell me what the pastes is for? And what does "Enter as punctuation" mean?
<Gauntlet> ah, funneh. How do I set custom resolutions in ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: how would I know :)
<whisperkiller> jeruvy I just tried to join #freenode and it did not do anything
<whisperkiller> i tried to do that before asking here
<wips> Where can I see which driver is active for my vga card?
<KruyKaze> my ethernet card stopped working today on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear it means dont paste into the channel,  we have a website you can paste into and just give us a link number
<SiDi> Gauntlet: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Jeruvy> whisperkiller: then you cannot, read the faq on freenode.net
<KruyKaze> i tried different fixes
<kailash> hey aanybody out there to help me????
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I might Say I'm a linux newbie. I just got a problem. After installing Wine and some win software on my pc sound stopped working. Is there any troubleshooting guide to reinstall the drivers etc to get the sound back?
<soundray> UnknownFear: some unreasonable people use the enter key when reasonable people would use a comma.
<KruyKaze> nothing worked
<natrixnatrix89> please kelp
<bnovc> its so disappointing how nothing in linux ever works without hours of searching for error messages
<Gauntlet> SiDi that just gives you a list, I said custom
<kailash> i got initramfs at startuup
<kailash> any idea???
<natrixnatrix89> if anyone willing please come private
<Anon8415> hello all
<Anon8415> i am having a biiiig problem
<whisperkiller> jeruvy I don't understand...I read the FAQ from start to finish and I can't find that info
<kernel> google is complete.
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kailash> natrixnatrix89, hey i got initramfs at startup ....any idea???
<SiDi> Gauntlet: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually add the resolution you want. I *strongly* recommand you to ensure your screen can run it before.
<Anon8415> is anyone there pretty decent at ubuntu?
<UnknownFear> soundray: Is that for links? I'm not quite following you. Do you mean making a question mark or ending your question?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: like I said, installing vmware-tools is a very common issue for many.  You'll need to follow the how tos and deal with the error one by one.
<Anon8415> i am a linux n00b and need help with dual booting
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, after fresh installing Ubuntu 8.10 (last week), there was no java in the release.  I run OO and under tools, no JRE.  So that's where I'm at, essentially.
<Anon8415> and would really like some help
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xnmrph> This, you mean? -> user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<KruyKaze> can anyone help  me with my network card?
<Gauntlet> SiDi yes I tried that but it doesnt have a list in 8.10 apparently.
<xnmrph> Yeah, that works. Cheers :-)
<Anon8415> i have installed ubuntu
<bnovc> Jeruvy: which is what i just said, too! and its ridiculous that this is so error prone
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | KruyKaze
<ubottu> KruyKaze: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Anon8415> and install went great
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Anon8415> using 1 hdd
<SiDi> bnovc: on my desktop windows couldnt recognise my screen res, after SP1 and several drivers installs. I had *no driver* to install on my desk+laptop with ubuntu, all hardware recognised directly...
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Anon8415
<ubottu> Anon8415: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jared1> Ha -- thanks Jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Anon8415> used the partition as it said
<esox> Hi how can I save a list of all installed packages in synaptic to be able to reinstall all of them if I reinstall the system ?
<Anon8415> gave ubuntu 15%
<Anon8415> of the XP partition
<Jeruvy> bnovc: this isn't a channel to rant in.  You have described no actual error, just complains about it not working.  What help can anyone provide without knowing what the error is?
<dinesh372> how to install eclipse plugin in C language not java
<SiDi> natrixnatrix89: go to the System Monitor and ensure wineserver.exe is not running (either kill it)
<kailash> hey i got initramfs at startup...any body there to help mee?????
<Anon8415> install went great
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Anon8415
<soundray> UnknownFear: there is a lot of traffic in this channel. Therefore it is good etiquette not to cause unnecessary scrolling by using the Enter key more than necessary. That's what's meant by the request not to use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon8415 Please  keep your questions all on one line, they are too hard to read the way they are
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Is there a troubleshooting guide if sound has stopped working?
<soundray> !sound | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SiDi> natrixnatrix89: actually kill any .exe thing in the system monitor. Wine uses alsa by default and as you're using pulseaudio the sound gets locked till you get wine entirely closed (and sometimes you need to kill the wine processes manually because it crashed)
<george1502> moin
<Jack_Sparrow> natrixnatrix89 HAve you been to #Winehq
<UnknownFear> soundray: Ah, I understand now. You mean, some people would randomly post "LOLLOLOLOLO" on different lines rather than using one line?
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear yes
<dinesh372> how to install eclipse plugin in C language not java
<Anon8415> here is my story. i want to dual boot ubuntu 8.10 and xp pro. i have installed ubuntu and it went great, i used the partition guide in the setup and allocated 15% of the xp partition to ubuntu. install went amazing, and on reboot, i get the grub error 21.
<Anon8415> i am using a SATA hdd
<SiDi> natrixnatrix89: you should also set your sound drivers to "oss" in winecfg (the wine config window), and then use "padsp wine <exename>" instead of "wine <exename>" and you'll have sound on both wine apps and linux apps
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: Makes sense now :) By the way, my sound card is supported
<jason_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon8415 single drive or dual internal  or externals
<george1502> I want to change the charset in ubuntu to ISO-8859-1.
<SiDi> natrixnatrix89: read what i wrote, or join #winehq, i'm there too
<soundray> Anon8415: do you have more than one hard disk drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear perhaps supported if you compile your own kernel, there are differsnt levels of  support
<yoyoned> esox http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-169062.html
<user_> Is there an official ubuntu-mid distro for devices like the EeePC?
<wips> Where can I see which driver is active for my vga card?
<erUSUL> wips: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SiDi> Anon8415: grub error when trying to boot on XP or ubuntu ? and do you have one or two HDD ?
<george1502> I tried dpkg-reconfigure locale, but no success.
<ksergio> hello. Anyone knows what happened to kaudiocreator in intrepid?
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: I used to have Ubuntu and I got my sound card working, but I don't think I had to re-compile kernels.
<ezerhoden> wips: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kailash> hey i got stucked at initramfs during startup....need help???
<kailash> plssss help me guys
<ezerhoden> man, ubuntu servers are slooooowww
<Toadlips> Anybody wanna hook a brotha up with a package issue?
<UnknownFear> 1
<UnknownFear> 	
<UnknownFear> What is your question?
<SiDi> Anon8415: grub error when trying to boot on XP or ubuntu ? and do you have one or two HDD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear Did you not understand the use of enter key
<bnovc> Jeruvy: i get a lot of error messages, but I can't copy and paste them anywhere, because I can't copy out of vmware (no vmware-tools) and it unloads my ethernet module in ubuntu while it runs
<Toadlips> UnknownFear: I installed an unofficial package, and it's using the same file as an official package
<bnovc> i guess i can try loading it back afterward
<kailash> UnknownFear, i got a black screen with initramfs during startup...
<Jeruvy> bnovc: in situations like that I take a pic and upload it to imageshack :)
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: I pasted that from the paste bins! I put in the user I wanted to post from, than the content, than I copied the text, but it put it wrong...
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow -- I'm back.  Package Installer error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libjaxp 1.2-java"
<jared1> :-_
<jared1> ...err :-)*
<bnovc> Jeruvy: eh, ya, but i'm just going to try to upgarde vmware workstation i think to see if this problem has already been fixed
<goran__> is there any how to install kde 4.2 on ubuntu intrepid?
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 Please dont do that, it spams the channel for everyone else
<oneunder> apt-get install kde
<jared1> Sorry.
<soundray> bnovc: you can install the pastebinit package and use that
<kailash> ikonia, hey i got stucked at initramfs during startup....help me?
<dbansal> Hello Everyone!
<bnovc> soundray: sounds like that would require internet access
<george1502> hi dbansal
<dbansal> :-D+
<blunderbomb> I m sorry to come on here off topic but i woud figure  someone might know whats going on
<dbansal> Hey george
<dbansal> what's up?
<soundray> bnovc: and you don't have that?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: the only tip is make sure you're using a good kernel version (typically with ubuntu this isn't a problem) and verify the locations.  Some kernels simply won't work with vmware tools (see forums.vmware.com)
<blunderbomb> google for many hours was show ing a warning on every link it would say "warning, this site may not be safe"
<Joelito> hi all...how can I know when a file was created?
<UnknownFear> dbansal: Don't use Enter key for punctuation
<blunderbomb> anybody heard of this?
<bnovc> soundray: the vmware tools install takes down my internet
<Dr_willis> Joelito,  ls -l filename should show the info
<natrixnatrix89> Thank's SiDi I'll try it
<george1502> dbansal: I want to get rid of UTF-8.
<bnovc> Jeruvy: well, i'm sure its well written and would say "this version is not supported" (or probably not)... but i think i would have seen that 8.10 doesn't work with vmware all over?
<Jack_Sparrow> blunderbomb We all know.. it will be fixed soon
<dbansal> Anyone know  how to work nvidia x server?
<Joelito> Dr_willis: no, only show modified
<Jeruvy> bnovc: it works fine, I use it in shop.
<jared1> Any ideas why I can't install openoffice.org-java-common?  Google search for the Error text yields zilch.
<dbansal> george1502: what is utf-8?
<Dr_willis> Joelito,  thats as good as you re going to get i imagine..
<Joelito> oh...well..thanks
<blunderbomb> thx jack what was the deal?
<soundray> bnovc: I see, that's annoying. Perhaps you can save the error messages to a file on a USB stick and transfer it to your host system via that.
<george1502> The ubuntu standard charset.
<Jeruvy> bnovc: I even have jaunty running esxi atm.
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<amischi_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bnovc> Jeruvy: so, if you're able to install it, then it must be my vmware-tools installer that is the broken part... i do have a pretty old workstation version
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dbansal> and replace it with what?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: what version?
<amischi_> hi i have problem with dpkg
<bnovc> Jeruvy: 5.5.1
<Jack_Sparrow> amischi_ Read aptfix above
<soundray> amischi_: see what ubottu said ^^
<bnovc> i think it is pretty old
<netos> http://digg.com/tech_news/Google_may_harm_your_computer_9
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: What does that package do that you linked to jared1?
<Jack_Sparrow> netos Stop.. we know
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, copy-pasted your instructions.  Did you need something from?  I wasn't sure what the in parentheses meant.
<SiDi> goran__: if noone has the answer here you should have a look at #kubuntu
<qdb> hello
<Jeruvy> bnovc: that is pretty old, but should still work, the errors are key to a solution however.
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear tells me his sources list.. it is a command, not a link
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 if done right , it will return a http link for me
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow oh, lol. I tried to use it :P
<goran__> goran__, i got the answer.. aptitude install kde.. but i hope that wont broke my system :)
<goran__> SiDi, *
<jared1> Er.
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear look at the pastebin link..
<goran__> :D
<jared1> Did it?
<netsrot> Hi, how do I make a java website display content? I have enabled java in firefox but it still require to install some kind of java? isn't it installed by default in ubuntu 8.10?
<dbansal> anyone know how to work twin view?
<dbansal> for nvidia?
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 look in the term where you typed it
<qdb> hello. how can i check whether updates was right updates?  ubuntu 8.10. the update before last update was requiring restart?
<ruckerz_> I'm trying to fix my grub installationa. I pretty much get unknown partition when rebooting. I need to know what /dev address my root device is. can I do that from within grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> dbansal /join #nvidia
<soundray> dbansal: it's explained in a readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx
<Jack_Sparrow> ruckerz_ yes
<goran__> dbansal, install nvidia-settings.. you have twinview option in there
<bnovc> Jeruvy: easier just to upgrade...i've already spent vastly longer chasing error messages than i should have to to install ubuntu
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: Does it provide the pastebin link in the channel?
<dbansal> goran_
<ruckerz_> Jack_Sparrow what's the keyword?
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear No.. in the term for you to paste to a helper
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f642fac47
<Jack_Sparrow> ruckerz_ ,ay I pm you
<Jack_Sparrow> may
<ruckerz_> sure
<dbansal> when i click save to x configuration file
<dbansal> it says unable to remove old backup
<dbansal> i have the console working
<goran__> dbansal, be sure that you are running nvidia-settings as root (sudo nvidia-settings)
<tarelerulz> I was looking up picture and one of the picture come up to link flaged by google as have malware .  I when to the site . How do I find out about malware threats for Linux  and  virus  etc .
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: Oh. You mean the "Poster" field? Do I put who I want to post to? I tried that, than I pasted it into the channel, but it made it look weird
<qdb> hello . you cannot say me?
<dbansal> i got it through system administration nvida x server settings
<Jeruvy> bnovc: you haven't met Murphy yet :)
<george1502> bye
<goran__> dbansal, run a terminal program, and type sudo nvidia-settings
<LorenXo> <tarelerulz> as an FYI, google's adware detection system was a bit broken earlier
<Deon> a bit broken?
<soundray> qdb: we can see you all right. Ask your question again, it's not clear what you meant
<Deon> I'd say a lot broken!
<dbansal> goran
<dbansal> should i pick twin view
<dbansal> or x screen
<jcapinc> GOOGLE IS BACK UP
<Deon> And although it's shameless advertising, anyone want to make the 17 year old kid from Melbourne's day by digging his story on it? xD
<Jeruvy> who cares, switched to yahoo :)
<goran__> dbansal, you said u want twin view, so pick that :)
<dbansal> do you know the difference?
<qdb> do you remember the last update ? ok? then the previous? ok? it did require restart, right?
<dbansal> between twin view and seperate x screen?
<bnovc> Jeruvy: huh?
<Deon> And although it's shameless advertising, anyone want to make the 17 year old kid from Melbourne's day by digging his story on it? xD
<dbansal> :-D
<dbansal> i have no clue
<Deon> And although it's shameless advertising, anyone want to make the 17 year old kid from Melbourne's day by digging his story on it? xD
<Deon> http://tinyurl.com/googledigg
<jared1> I'm assuming Jack_Sparrow is busy in PM, yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jeruvy> bnovc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphys_law
<soundray> qdb: yes, version upgrades usually require rebooting.
<UnknownFear> dbansal: Please, do not use the Enter key as punctuation
<kailash> anyone here knows about getting stucked initramfs during startup....
<dbansal> I dont understand what that means?
<bnovc> Jeruvy: oh, heh, thought you were referring to a person here at first
<jared1> Got it -- lemme know if you need that pastebin link again, Jack_Sparrow.
<qdb> i say about this concrete update
<_cb> I know how to program in windows (Delphi) trying to figure out how to program in Linux. Guess it is a different paradigm.  Would like to ouput to a GUI and connect to the Firebird database. Suggestions?
<BonezAI> anyone know what is going on with firefox and google... every single site says it may harm my computer and it wont let me browse
<qdb> soundray
<Sabayon> how to know the image's info from terminal?
<dbansal> nevermind, i see what you mean
<goran__> dbansal, well i recommend twinview.. if u select separate screen i wont be able to move windows from one screen to another...
<soundray> dbansal: keep what you're saying on ONE line
<UnknownFear> dbansal: Say what you want on one line only please
<Jeruvy> bnovc: he lurks here :)
<dbansal> sorry about
<tarelerulz>  LorenXo, when I got to look link to check out the site it says it don't work try again in 30 seconds.  How would I tell if I had one in the first place , malware , virus ,etc
<bnovc> Jeruvy: that's especially true when you use software written by people who aren't paid, since they don't consider nearly as many error cases :(
<jcapinc> try again google was having issues
<Popz> LorenXo sucks
<soundray> qdb: what do you mean by "this concrete update"
<_cb> BonezAI I think it is fixed. Not occuring anymore
<soundray> ?
<MoLoot> BonezAI, what is the exact message?
<qdb> the update before the last
<Jeruvy> bnovc: that is such a load of crap, I cannot even begin.
<BonezAI> _cb, yes it is fixed now, thanks
<bnovc> Jeruvy: so far i've found out that i had to delete my previous ubuntu install because you'll just get errors trying to upgrade 7.04 (completely awful this happens) and that my vmware version doesn't work with this ubuntu version (of course again doesnt say so directly and spits errors)
<dbansal> ok, i picked twin view however, when i click apply, the whole window is spanned across my two monitors. But, my other monitor just looks horrible, it is red and blury
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 You need to edit your sources list, may are rem'd out
<soundray> qdb: can you please describe your problem, the whole story, from the beginning
<Jeruvy> bnovc: you should have upgraded sooner, but you still can, change your repo's back to the legacy and upgrade, change to current and upgrade again.
<goran__> dbansal, select correct resolution for that monitor
<jared1> Jack_Sparrow, how do I do this?
<qdb> if it did not require update then that was hack!
<fermio91> i, ive a problem with firefox in ubuntu, when i was on a chat on web, this should recharge the page to show me the other account's reply but my firefox don't recharge automatically the chat... someone can help me?
<escandalo> algun españolito?
<soundray> qdb: the problem, please
<Popz> si senor
<Jack_Sparrow> jared1 please /join #Jack_Sparrow
<bnovc> Jeruvy: i shouldn't have to modify my repositories to be able to upgrade (or if i do it should tell me to do so not error about me having a network problem)....but anyway i accept the failures and deleted it and got 8.10
<soundray> !es | escandalo
<ubottu> escandalo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sabayon> how to know the image's info from terminal?
<dbansal> the correct resolution is set however, i dont understand why it is red
<soundray> Sabayon: what type of image?
<Myles> hi
<Myles> investigating
<goran__> dbansal, me neither :|
<qdb> please give me ability to check the updates that was with a web site!
<Popz> LorenXo needs to reboot
<Jeruvy> bnovc: actually I think the package maintainers said you 'should' since this 'process' is well documented, see ubuntuforums.org or packages.ubuntu.com
<Popz> he'll be back later
<soundray> qdb: what's your first language?
<qdb> tatar
<qdb> and what is your?
<qdb> english?
<UnknownFear> Jack_Sparrow: am I able to join your chat aswell?
<bnovc> Jeruvy: having to chase errors about not being able to find files isn't well documented in the UI ... and when i searched for them it brought up a bunch of crap before.....anyway vmware 6.5 is ready to install
<dbansal> thanks goran
<dbansal> maybe if i restart
<dbansal> do you think if i restart that will change anything?
<Sabayon> soundray: almost jpegs, sometimes pngs
<escandalo> hi!
<trmanco> need some help on adding a ppa! the package does no get authenticated, even though I add the key. any ideas?
<Jeruvy> bnovc: again, is so OVER-documented it isn't even funny...but many folks are ill-prepared for kernel-header installation.  Blame VMware corp for this.
<Jack_Sparrow> UnknownFear sure for a sec..
<goran__> dbansal, try restarting X.. ctrl + alt + backspace, but first save changes to X config file
<UnknownFear> escandalo: welcome, do you have a question
<ScoTTie> anyone know why a fresh install of 8.10 would be hammering my router non stop ?
<ScoTTie> 8.10 server*
<soundray> Sabayon: there are jpeginfo and pnginfo programs in Ubuntu. You will have to install extra packages to get these utilities.
<escandalo> no thanks.  at the moment...
<dour> bonjour tout le monde
<Eritrean> Hi
<Eritrean> Anybody knows how to install foreign fonts?
<soundray> Eritrean: search for the appropriate package, e.g. 'apt-cache search font eritrean', then install it with 'apt-get install'
<joejc> how do i open the run window?
<Eritrean> I did
<SiDi> !fr > dour
<paul68> rdw200169: are you here my friend?
<ubottu> dour, please see my private message
<soundray> !info ttf-sil-abyssinica | Eritrean
<ubottu> ttf-sil-abyssinica (source: ttf-sil-abyssinica): smart Unicode font for the Ethiopic script (Amharic). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-4 (intrepid), package size 718 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<Eritrean> I cannot get it to work in Open Office
<Jeruvy> !bash | joejc
<ubottu> joejc: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qdb> soundray  do you use 8.10 and have installed all updates?
<soundray> Eritrean: you've installed the package above?
<soundray> qdb: yes
<joejc> i want to run it without using terminal
<dayo_> joejc: Alt F2
<joejc> thanks
<soundray> Eritrean: make sure you exit OOo properly and restart after installing a new font
<dayo_> joejc: u're welcome
<Jeruvy> dayo_: um, isn't that a bash terminal :)
<dour> hi!
<dour> how to config my gcc
<dayo_> Jeruvy: what is?
<Sabayon> !exif
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exif
<dour> i wanna execut my program on the terminal
<Jeruvy> dayo_: what you just said
<Eritrean> When I add vowels -- the English vowel shows up --- what am I missing
<dayo_> Jeruvy: the run window?
<dour> someone?
<soundray> !info exif | Sabayon
<ubottu> exif (source: exif): command-line utility to show EXIF information in JPEG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.15-5 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Dr_willis> dour,  you are being a bit vague.. tell the channel what you are trying to do.
<Jeruvy> dayo_: what did you say?
<dayo_> Jeruvy: Alt+F2 gives you the Run window. i thought he wanted the Run window
<dour> when i put on command sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dour> i met mistakes
<rraj_be> any one use wll USB modem for internet
<dour> and it says packedge are  no install
<soundray> dour: please copy the errors to a pastebin and let us have the URL
<dour> ok
<Eritrean> Amharic/Tigrigna works perfectly in Text Editor  -- not so in Open Office
<dayo_> time for beers and a movie. see u fine people later :-)
<rraj_be> i am in search of a HOW TO use wll USB modem in linux
<KruyKaze> i need help with my nic plz
<KruyKaze> it stopped working today
<soundray> Eritrean: does it work in firefox?
<SiDi> KruyKaze: what is a nic ?
<KruyKaze> network card
<SiDi> KruyKaze: i can't help you then :P
<KruyKaze> :)
<Eritrean> yes
<Eritrean> in this chat as well
<KruyKaze> can anyone help me with ethernet not connecting?
<soundray> Eritrean: have you tried in Abiword?
<rraj_be> any one could you help me to install or to configure a WLL USB Modem in linux please
<Eritrean> Here is the Tigrigna script ትግርኛ
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: can you explain the problem?  What is your current config?
<jj_> just a question, there are color schemes how to add them?
<chewyTree> hey does anyone here know the IRC address for the Pirate Bay?
<KruyKaze> the wired connections are greyed out
<jj_> i never added a color scheme and havent gotta clue where to add them lol
<soundray> Eritrean: what happens when you paste that into OOo?
<Eritrean> No - I dont have that program
<KruyKaze> i use static ip at work
<paul68> Dr_willis: can you also connect with ultravnc over the internet?
<Boomking> Any one know what i can use to connect through my com3 port to connect to my consol port on my cisco router????
<Eritrean> It does paste OK in Open Office
<KruyKaze> today i can't connect
<rraj_be> any one know how to connect internet via USB modem
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: I have no idea what you are looking at, explain.
<Dr_willis> paul68,  vnc over the internet - is best done with a ssh tunnle. vnc can be insecure.
<rraj_be> wll
<qdb> who does use 8.10 and installed all updates do you remember did the previous of the last update require system restart?
<Dr_willis> !vnc | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<karim> hi all
<Boomking> hi
<ortsvorsteher> !minicom
<karim> i have a problem getting my wireless work on my toshiba a205
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicom
<jj_> so no one knows where to add color schemes?
<KruyKaze> usually when i connect ethernet it just auto detects
<ortsvorsteher> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 170 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<KruyKaze> but in network manager all wired connections are greyed out
<Boomking> jj_ what do u mean lol ? with gnome
<ortsvorsteher> !info minicom | Boomking
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 170 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<jj_> yes lol
<Eritrean> I can copy and paste from Text Editor -- but that would be a pain
<KruyKaze> i am using my cell connection now
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: sounds like you've lost your nic.  Since your static confirm you actually have an IP still.
<jj_> sorry i wasnt so specific, i been using ubuntu for some time
<soundray> Eritrean: you could try abiword
<jj_> and i just wanted to know how to added schemes lol
<Eritrean> besides I need to format
<Boomking> ortsvorsteher: thats alot ill give it a try
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: how?
<chewyTree> Anyone know the IRC address for the PirateBay?
<Guest11056> i followd the steps to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792158
<Boomking> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 170 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: I'd call the isp/netadmin and make sure it's up.
<Cpplus> Sigh... why is flash performance still so bad on Linux. I'm running the latest adobe plugin with a Geforce 9600M GS driver 180.22
<Boomking> :P
<Guest11056> when i reach step make
<Boohbah_> !ot | chewyTree
<ubottu> chewyTree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qdb> who does use 8.10 and installed all updates do you remember did the previous of the last update require system restart?
<Guest11056> i get please enable wireless extensions
<Guest11056> how do i enable them
<Guest11056> ?
<jj_> for example boomking,,, goto ubuntu-art.org
<Cpplus> for example www.diablo3.com  the character section
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: then start troubleshooting the box.
<jj_> and see there are schemes...
<jj_> not themes
<jj_> lol
<jj_> i dunno where to add them :(
<Mnemonic69> kernel update required reboot
<Eritrean> I will give it a try although I would have liked it if could work in all Open Office programs and the Gimp  --- really really necessary
<Boomking> jj_: oooooooo lol
<soundray> qdb: there is no such thing as "the previous to last update". Packages are being updated all the time.
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: oh it was my coworker was using it a min before i plugged mine
<qdb> hm
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: he was using windows
<soundray> qdb: some package updates require reboots (notably kernel updates). Others don't.
<Guest11056> anyone knows how i can enable wireless extensions ?
<Cpplus> could anyone shed some light on how to improve flash performance or some version that gives best performance? And please tryout the character section of www.diablo3.com thx!
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: did he fix it for you?
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy:  usually it would show that it's trying to connect at least
<qdb> where are kernel files ? in /boot ?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: open a terminal and type 'ifconfig', pastebin the output
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: no he umplugged his and left i just plugged mine in
<Eritrean> Maybe someone who installed Arabic font can help me here (the procedures might be similar)
<KruyKaze> ok
<soundray> qdb: you can get a list of the files in your current kernel package with 'dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r)
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: ifconfig or ipconfig?
<PsynoKhi0> hi, is ufw much more advisable than Firestarter to setup iptables?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: also find /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin that also
<coddy2> hello
<gordonjcp> Eritrean: Ubuntu comes with quite a lot of fonts
<coddy2> yep
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | coddy2
<ubottu> coddy2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KruyKaze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112120/
<soundray> Eritrean: try exiting OOo, then move the config directory to a backup location ('mv ~/.openoffice.org
<gordonjcp> Eritrean: check it hasn't already got the font you're looking for
<coddy2> thanks
<jj_> anyone know how to remove ati's proprietary driver?
<soundray> Eritrean: try exiting OOo, then move the config directory to a backup location ('mv ~/.openoffice.org2 ~/ooo-backup'). Then restart OOo
<coddy2> Ubuntu's much better than slow old vista
<shaunalynn> I'm trying to mount an image as an hfs+ filesystem on ubuntu. The cp error is "wrong fs type" and dmsg is telling me that it is "unable to find hfs+ superblock." Do you all have any idea what's up?
<soundray> gordonjcp: Eritrean gets mixed font displays in OOo (fine in other programs)
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | coddy2
<ubottu> coddy2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KruyKaze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112122/
<coddy2> ok
<jefones> oi pessoal
<Dr_willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_willis> Hmmm can linux do hfs+ ? or just hfs?
<laufer_mnm> if apt-cache showpkg subversion gives me 1.4 and 1.5, and 1.4 is installed, how can i install or upgrade to 1.5? apt-get upgrade doesnt upgrade it
<soundray> Dr_willis: it can do hfs+, but no journalling
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: did it work?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: your eth1 has a address and is erroring like nuts.  It's a private address not public.  Your config is actually not in your /etc/network/interfaces, some public info seems to be commented out.
<war10ck> the america army dosnt work.... plaese give a DEB file
<kunwon1> laufer_mnm, you shouldn't cross-post to #debian and #ubuntu, you have one or the other. Also, your IP is blacklisted for brute force attacks, you should get that taken care of.
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: eth1 is my cellphone
<qdb> can i check my some main files with other people's system? with md5 sum?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: so what device is supposed to get an address?
<jj_> i searched for an hour trying to find how to uninstall ati's new proprietary driver 9.1, and i looked in apt-get remove list, cant seem to find it to remove it.
<KruyKaze> eth0
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: then uncomment your config in /etc/network/interfaces
<KruyKaze> i am using my cell now to communicate
<gordonjcp> soundray: ah, missed that bit
<KruyKaze> ok and reboot?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: then ifdown eth0, ifup eth0
<dour> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-9842
<gordonjcp> soundray: OOo is not something I ever use ;-)
<dour> here is the pastbin
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: what does that mean?
<laufer_mnm> kunwon1, sry but @debian nobody answered so i tried here, because ubuntu normaly faster answers. brutforce, why?
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: add lines?
<dour> someone can help me?
<jj_> dour, i been trying too lol
<qdb> may be write list of md5s of files to a file and then make md5 of that file both people and check them?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: how did you install them?
<jj_> the driver?
<soundray> gordonjcp: aren't you the lucky one. :)
<kunwon1> laufer_mnm, your ip address is listed on a blacklist for brute force attacks, go here and investigate http://www.dronebl.org/
<dour> ok
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: no, just uncomment (remove the hash '#) so that the config is read.  Then in a terminal 'ifdown eth0', then if successful, 'ifup eth0'
<jj_> sudo sh  "and the binary file"
<jj_> i installed it manually
<|TheBarold|> anyone wanna help troubleshoot installing Gnomad2
<laufer_mnm> intressting, thx for info.
<KruyKaze> ok
<jj_> if i were had used envy it would been alot better lol
<jj_> but i wanted the new 1 ;)
<jj_> lol
<KruyKaze> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<rdw200169> KruyKaze, it means there's not definition of eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<qdb> soundray does your system also use /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic ?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: sudo dkms remove -m fglrx -v 8.573 --all
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: repaste your interface file
<orudie> hi! how can install this ? lenny version of libc6 (2.7.18)
<KruyKaze> ok 1 min
<|TheBarold|> installed Gnomad2 from .deb and still get an error "gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libmtp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jj_> i installed... 9.1
<soundray> qdb: yes
<qdb> is its md5 a486ab60d59422845c94c422ffc7a2b3 ?
<laufer_mnm> kunwon1, thx again. we had this ip since december, so this was not from our host.
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: yep
<kunwon1> laufer_mnm, np
<jj_> ok lets see if this works lol
<qdb> but there are so many files to check
<laufer_mnm> kunwon1, any idea for my problem ... need to fix our svn?
<soundray> qdb: no, it isn't -- but then I'm on 64bit
<qdb> i am not
<soundray> qdb: what are you worried about?
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, hm.. a package search came up w/ only this option for intrepid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libmtp-dev
<jj_> there is no file fglrx in my list even :(
<kunwon1> laufer_mnm, you probably have svn meta-package installed, it will probably involve removing that metapackage and installing the 1.5 package
<KruyKaze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112129/
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112129/
<jj_> thanks for the help though
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: comment out 'auto eth0', sorry should have noticed that.
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: thanks, do you think that would work for Hardy as well? sorry forgot to mention that
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: are you sure it's even installed at all?
<eut> i'm having trouble trying to change the brightness level on my laptops monitor. in the past whenever the fn keys werent supported i'd just echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness and it would go to the maximum level. but thats not working for me now. any ideas?
<qdb> that by update my system was "feed"ed with some spywared files by replacing the right update server.... soundray
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, Hardy came up w/the same: libmtp.dev
<jj_> yep
<soundray> qdb: what makes you think that?
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: will tyr it
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, whoops, libmtp-dev
<eut> i'm experiencing this problem only after upgrading to 8.10
<jj_> i i have checked fglrxinfo
<jj_> its there
<eut> (fresh install)
<jj_> jj@jj-laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
<jj_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<jj_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<jj_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<jj_> OpenGL version string: 2.1.8395 Release
<FloodBot1> jj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aar> Hi, I'm a bit concerned that the viruses / trojans I receive by e-mail might be running through wine (they might not do too much harm as they are written for win32 systems, but I don't want them in my box at all). What would be the best way to prevent wine from running automatically. E.g. can I get the system to ask for confirmation before a wine application runs?
<Jeruvy> !pastebin | jj_
<ubottu> jj_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<qdb> i do not want say that many little reasons it is hard and paranoic-looking
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: crapola....opened it with .deb installer and it says "ame version already installed"
<konfused1> hi all im having a problem with the 8.10 livecd dropping to busy box during bootup, i have a nvidia 750a chipset mb. any suggestions?
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: ok
<jj_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jj_> dunno never used that
<jj_> lol
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, alright, try running the program as root (sudo)
<soundray> qdb: if you're really seriously concerned, the best thing you can do is to get an install CD from a location you trust (Shipit perhaps) and do a fresh installation.
<jj_> was trying to paste something
<qdb> thanks
<soundray> qdb: I don't believe you've been hacked in this way, though -- it's too unlikely.
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: do i have to reboot now?
<aleksandr> hi! help me please to change system out system from Xv to X11 in tvtime.
<eighthour> anyone know of a good how to for setting up netzero in ubuntu....third computer in a month i've worked on that used dialup still....i would really like to figure this out....
<riley_dt> anyone know which apt-get package I should get to get the man pages for "semop"?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: no, just do ifdown eth0, no errors.. then ifup eth0.
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: i know i have libmtp.so.7 installed, seen that in synaptic, you would think it would cross reference
<aar> Hi, I'm a bit concerned that the viruses / trojans I receive by e-mail might be running through wine (they might not do too much harm as they are written for win32 systems, but I don't want them in my box at all). What would be the best way to prevent wine from running automatically. E.g. can I get the system to ask for confirmation before a wine application runs?
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<bazhang> aar, install clamav
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, I only searched for libmtp.so; interesting that libmtp.so.6 is missing
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, that search came up dry... interesting.
<aar> bazhang, I've already got it, but that doesn't provide realtime protection.
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze:  ok, then your static settings are wrong.
<bazhang> aar, realtime protection for what? are you connecting the wine apps to a windows box?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: are you on 32 or 64 bits?
<jj_> 64
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: but lets take another peek at /etc/network/interfaces once more
<KruyKaze> i reverified my settings
<konfused1> hi all im having a problem with the 8.10 livecd dropping to busy box during bootup, i have a nvidia 750a chipset mb. any suggestions?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: I'd appreciate if you asked prior to sending PMs
<Titan21> Hi there... got a problem with my Touchpad with 8.04 on my Eee 701. synclient reports it's working, but my mouse does't move, ... and in the touchpad settings sensitivity is set to it's lowest, and I can't raise it... Think got something to do with Xorg.conf, .. would that be right?
<jj_> yes i am sorry about that
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: it seems like my card is not even detecting the ethernet cable
<jj_> didnt know if you left
<aar> bazhang, realtime protection against win32 malware that might auto-execute, or which I might run believeing it to be something it is not. clamav works for on-demand scan, but not as a real-time AV solution.
<riley_dt> can anyone tell me which package semop.3 man page isin?
<qdb> another thought is that files may be are probably replaced by physical access, soundray, today i was not at home and my server was not working near two hours maybe somebody has switched it off to access. i do not remember exactly whether autostart was configured in bios :(  . it would be good if i could check files with other peoples not reinstalling whole system for some suspend
<eut> riley_dt, apt-file find semop
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: could be.  Cables go bad all the time :)
<bazhang> aar, infect what though?
<riley_dt> thanks eut!
<eut> riley_dt, sure
<eut> any ideas about my brightness issue?
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: just installed libmtp-dev with root gdebi, still get same error
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112133/ long command, careful
<jj_> alright thx
<aar> bazhang, since wine creates a layer between win32 commands and linux commands, some of the malware funtiosn will be "translated", so the effects might not be as dire as in a win32 box, but you could find that the virus spreads itself through the /usr directory, for instance.
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: i'll try another cable
<aar> bazhang, I was thinking more along the lines of something that would prompt a confirmation every time a win32 application is run, so I can confirm whether it is something I want to run or not.
<hikenboot> http://pastebin.ca/1322350 when i do a aptitude update or aptitude install -f or  aptitude safe-upgrade I get the following libz associated error anyone know how to fix?
<dougl> is there a free alternative to parallels for linux... other than wine?
<G__81> i installed Ubuntu 8.10 for the first time and i am really impressed. Great Work Guys. I see a big difference between this and Fedora as i ve been a long time fedora user
<hdanak> hi, how do I delete the files in /usr/src ?
<G__81> and its just amazing
<G__81> keep up the good work
<hikenboot> dougl xen or vmware workstation or qemu or kqemu
<amaurea> how can I find out which nvidia cards are supported by which versions of ubuntu?
<ronj> hello
<Titan21> <Titan21> Hi there... got a problem with my Touchpad with 8.04 on my Eee 701. synclient reports it's working, but my mouse does't move, ... and in the touchpad settings sensitivity is set to it's lowest, and I can't raise it... Think got something to do with Xorg.conf, .. would that be right?
<PsynoKhi0> is firestarter a bad option to setup firewall rules?
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, i'm sorry, but i don't know :( this looks like something ubuntu packages can't fix
<dougl> hikenboot, hey - thanks for the info - checking google now :)
<Mnemonic69> wine, xwine, cross-over, virtual machine?
<rdw200169> PsynoKhi0, the Firestarter firewall is excellent
<erUSUL> PsynoKhi0: depends on your needs
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: it weird, i have installed it from .deb, from apt-get and from source, neither works
<aar> dougl, and FreeDOS for DOS applications
<rdw200169> |TheBarold|, yes, that library seems to be missing completely
<erUSUL> aar: or DosBox ;P
<dougl> woot ! good stuff guys thanks :)
<gruff> anyone know how to fix kernel panic error?
<atlef> !firestarter | rdw200169
<ubottu> rdw200169: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hikenboot> I know the problem is  a bad libz but how do i fix http://pastebin.ca/1322350?
<aar> erUSUL, yup
<rdw200169> atlef, don't tell me!, tell PsynoKhi0
<hikenboot> it might also be a conflict with evolution
<jj_> PsynoKhi0 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/112135/
<ronj> I'm running 8.04 and my wifi (intel 2200) is broken, apparently since an update. is there anybody here in the same case? Note: no, I don't wish to update to 8.10 because of problems with its -rt kernel
<jj_> it didnt work..
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: thanks for the help, i'll keep working on it
<|TheBarold|> let you know if i figure out a fix or not
<atlef> rdw200169: well, firestarter is not a firewall, it is only a gui for iptables
<CAiRO__> how can i compile a kernel the ubuntu way? i've found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but it shows nowhere the commands to start the compilation if youre _not_ using the sources from git
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: or do have any other recommendations for a Nomad mp3 player file browser?
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: i'll try another plug
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: brb
<rdw200169> atlef, please, i'm not an idiot; i use firestarter, and i've build firewalls from scratch; it's easier to say 'firewall' than to say 'an abstraction layer above iptables'
<war10ck> join #server homelien.no
<gregcha117> pulseaudio suddenly doesnt recognize my sound device but alsamixer in terminal does just find how can i get my sound back?
<war10ck>  /join #server homelien.no
<PsynoKhi0> rdw200169: ok, because a few posts on the ubuntu forums advised against it due to its age
<atlef> rdw200169: ok, but it still is not a firewall
<Titan21> Hi there... got a problem with my Touchpad with 8.04 on my Eee 701. synclient reports it's working, but my mouse does't move, ... and in the touchpad settings sensitivity is set to it's lowest, and I can't raise it... And also if I go to the edge of my touchpad my mouse slowly moves...
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: can't uninstall form the original shell script either?
<PsynoKhi0> from*
<rdw200169> PsynoKhi0, well, in order to appease atlef, let me put it this way: Firestarter implements a very adequate iptables configuration that is reliable, safe, and highly configurable; consequentially, the features it provides in the GUI are easy to implement and change; firestarter is the only easy to use package that i know of that both supports internet connection sharing and port-blocking/opening
<CAiRO__> how can i compile a kernel the ubuntu way? i've found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but it shows nowhere the commands to start the compilation if youre _not_ using the sources from git
<riley_dt> eut should apt-file update take awhile or give any kind of notification message while it is running?
<JonnyDY2J> hi all. I am looking for some help to setup SQUID as a public proxy.
<atlef> rdw200169: see, that was not hard at all
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: also when i try to get libmtp6 from Synaptic, i get this error "libmtp6: Package libmtp6 has no available version, but exists in the database."
<PsynoKhi0> rdw200169: ok thanks.. semantics aside...
<eut> riley_dt, unfortunately not... if you do a: ps aux | grep wget you'll see that its downloading all in info
<Benj79> hi everyone
<riley_dt> eut ok just wanted to make sure its making progress:)
<jegHegy> hi. i've recently let update-manager install the 2.6.27-11 kernel and headers and now virtualbox can't start my VMs. sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup just prints usage information like the parameter does not exist, /var/lib/dkms/ does contain vboxdrv, and invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller start lists vboxdrv. HELP! :(
<Benj79> i'm trying to get my NVIDIA X server display working
<jj_> PsynoKhi0 : the ati-driver-installer-9-1-x86.x86_64.run file?
<eut> riley_dt, with the ubuntu repos being so slow lately it may take a very long time. i have absolutely no idea
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: changing cables didnt fix it
<PsynoKhi0> anymore votes in favour of firestarter?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: yes
<Benj79> i'm getting an error "unable to create new X config backup file..."
<riley_dt> eut its all good
<jatt> how do I show the computer icon on my desktop (ubuntu/gnome)
<jj_> will try
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: sorry was afk, can you repaste your /etc/networking/interfaces again?
<PsynoKhi0> erUSUL: I'm giving ufw+gufw a tryy but I'm missing the easy access to ICMP rules
<jj_> PsynoKhi0 gonna try to uninstall from it
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: yes hold on
<riley_dt> anyone know how to get su to work so I can type su username instead of using sudo
<atlef> jegHegy: well, you need the virtualbox kernel files for your installed kernel, and that is always released later on.
<_newbie3> !ciao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao
<aar> riley_dt, try sudo so
<_newbie3> !list
<aar> riley_dt, try sudo su
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yoyoned> riley_dt: what are you trying to do
<jegHegy> atlef: i thought dkms recompiled it on-the-fly for me, at least that was the case with earlier kernel updates in intrepid.
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112141/
<atlef> jegHegy: or get the closed source version of virtualbox
<orudie> hi, really need help on this, I need to make sure that i have lenny version of libc6 (2.7.18)
<jj_> im behind a router so i guess its pointless for me to use a firewall
<riley_dt> yoyoned I usually always run as root in my dev enviroment and typing sudo takes extra time
<jj_> lol
<yoyoned> !it>_newbie3
<ubottu> _newbie3, please see my private message
<Benj79> QUESTION: Trying to setup NVIDIA X server settings - enable a dual monitor.  Getting error "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<riley_dt> I want to be able to su - root
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: i think my card needs to be activated
<riley_dt> i dunno just a habit thing
<aar> riley_dt, try sudo su
<JonnyDY2J> anyone know how to setup squid
<riley_dt> aar ya i think I can make a macro for that thanks:)
<atlef> Benj79: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<yoyoned> riley_dt: it can be done, but the channel ops don't like that advice being given in this room
<aar> riley_dt, NP
<ortsvorsteher> !squid | JonnyDY2J
<ubottu> JonnyDY2J: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<yoyoned> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Dr_willis> last i used squid thehomepage/docs were pretty straight forward.
<riley_dt> ya its fine
<riley_dt> I actually work at red hat
<JonnyDY2J> thanks ortsvorsteher
<riley_dt> but only upstream projects
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Dr_willis> there definatly no need to do 'sudo su'  either.   sudo -s, or sudo -i will suffice
<Benj79> atlef: i enabled it through system->hardware drivers menu
<riley_dt> but i wanted to try out ubuntu
<riley_dt> looks like you guys have done a real nice job
<orudie> anyone please
<orudie> hi, really need help on this, I need to make sure that i have lenny version of libc6 (2.7.18)
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/112143/
<aar> Dr_willis, and what would be the difference?
<jj_> riley_dt  fedora is alright
<atlef> Benj79: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Dr_willis> aar,  its how the  users 'enviroment' gets passed over to the root shell
<Dr_willis> aar,  and and some other settings get set
<Benj79> k, i'll try it
<aar> Dr_willis, ok
<riley_dt> jj_ I dont work on fedora much
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: ok
<gerber> Connection to host "gerber:5900" was closed, i got this error what this means ?
<riley_dt> i maintain some of the clustering stuff www.openais.org
<hareldvd> A bug in installing nail (heirloom-mail). The link /usr/share/man/man1/nail.1.gz -> heirloom.1.gz should link to: heirloom-mailx.1.gz
<Dr_willis> aar,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<riley_dt> its in ubuntu as well
<gregcha117> pulseaudio broke my sound last time i updated how can i get it back?
<Dr_willis> gerber,  tryconnecting to 127.0.0.1:5900 for the proxy server
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: then ?
<riley_dt> thought it would be good to have it as a test environment
<fdr> hello! I am looking for a way to use my bluetooth headset as input/output device under ubuntu... do you know if there is a guide, please? Thanks!
<Benj79> atlef: nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: restart eth0.  'ifdown eth0', note error, if no error, 'ifup eth0'.
<Benj79> nvidia-settings set to manually installed.
<Benj79> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Benj79>   xulrunner-1.9-dom-inspector
<Benj79> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Benj79> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Benj79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liam> hey just installed ubuntu 7.04 but having trouble upgrading to latest ubuntu. how can i do this?
<riley_dt> anywaythanks all for the help!
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<gerber> Connection to host "127.0.0.1:5900" was closed.
<Dusk_> i want emerald to start as the default window manager..how can i do that??
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: btw may I ask why you want to remove the drivers?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: ok, repaste your /etc/network/interfaces.
<KruyKaze> ok
<gerber> Connection to host "127.0.0.1:5900" was closed.
<atlef> Benj79: then alt+f2 and type gksu nvidia-settings. see if you can not figure it out from there
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112146/
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: brb
<Benj79> thanks atlef
<Dusk_> i want emerald to start as the default window manager..how can i do that??
<liam> hey just installed ubuntu 7.04 but having trouble upgrading to latest ubuntu. how can i do this?
<ftab> is there any Sega and Nitendo emulator for Linux?
<gerber> Connection to host "127.0.0.1:5900" was closed.
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: the open driver is still alot more stable, while i do get 3d and etc with this, i cannot run... recordmydesktop, and when compiz is on, i cannot view videos in VLC
<ftab> if yes then which one is famous?
<tenang> hello
<aar> Dr_willis, (just out of curiosity) if the command -s is the equivalent of sudo, why is sudo -s considered good syntax, but not sudo su?
<Titan21>  Hi there... got a problem with my Touchpad with 8.04 on my Eee 701. synclient reports it's working, but my mouse does't move, ... and in the touchpad settings sensitivity is set to it's lowest, and I can't raise it... And also if I go to the edge of my touchpad my mouse slowly moves...
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: ok
<tenang> got a question, why is my ubuntu always slow when i do a dual boot install?
<aar> Dr_willis, sorry -- the equivalent of su I meant
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: i installed 9.1 in hopes it might be better than the last....
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: it is
<tenang> yep
<ftab> is there any Sega and Nitendo emulator for Linux?
<jj_> i have a mobility 3xxx
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: well for me at least
<liam> anyone?
<tenang> does that mean i have to unmount my drives and remount in ubuntu?
<jj_> and it has issues :(
<gerber> can connect remote desktop ?
<atlef> Benj79: hope you get it to work
<CAiRO__> does somebody know where i can get the desktop kernel with pae enabled?
<cirv9> hey! is there an easy way to remove packages from the Ubuntu installation? (before they are installed) I dont want OO.org, gnome games etc..
<Dr_willis> aar,  that site details it .. one reason is sudo su is redundant. and may not set the settigns properly on some disrtos.
<gerber> can't connect remote desktop ?
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: what vid card do you have?
<liam> hey just installed ubuntu 7.04 but having trouble upgrading to latest ubuntu. how can i do this?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: 4830 here, no flicker with xv and compositing (not 100% perfect but at least no flicker)
<aar> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<Dr_willis> aar,  'bad security practice' also :)
<ftab> is there any Sega and Nitendo emulator for Linux?
<yoyoned> cirv9: use the alternate install cd
<Dr_willis> ftab,  yes.
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: if you have compiz running... are you able to watch video in vlc?
<Titan21> liam, when you kust installed 7.04, why dont you just use the newest version?
<gerber> can connect remote desktop ?
<cirv9> yoyoned: thanks
<gerber> can't connect remote desktop ?
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: yes but they're kind of cropped
<ftab> Dr_willis: which one?
<liam> yeah thats what i want to do
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: on top?
<liam> i want to dwonload the newest upgrade
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: yep
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: same... before it flickered
<Dr_willis> ftab,  wich one for what? theres a great many emulator in the repos. check the package manager.    Theres proberly more out that are not in the repos.
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: they did mention they resolved flickering.. working as advertised :)
<Titan21> sry liam, ... dont know ^^
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: back
<Heliodor> hello
<gordonjcp> aar: "sudo -i", "sudo su" and "sudo bash" all have slightly different subtle implications
<gerber> can't connect remote desktop ?
<gordonjcp> aar: mostly you're going to want "sudo -i"
<jj_> PsynoKhi0:  at least its progress lol, try running recordmydesktop...
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: just rebooted still same problem
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<liam> ah thats a shame
<simion314> for configure kde3 apps (fonts) what package do i need?
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: 8.10
<liam> when i use the upgrade manager it says it cant find the repositories
<Dr_willis> aar,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo   is also a good read
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_restricted_drivers_manually
<gerber> can't connect remote desktop ?
<liam> so basically i can't upgrade then?
<gordonjcp> aar: you shouldn't do "sudo su" because it's bad security practice
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: as a last resort, follow those guidelines till the "dkpg -i" part
<DJ-phYre> I got a ? regarding filesystems. I am going to be dual-booting between Ubuntu and Windows while using a 1TB drive for storage. What filesystem do I need to put on the 1TB to allow both OS's to read/write data. Are linux NTFS drivers stable?
<PsynoKhi0> and use the "dkpg -r" instead
<Heliodor> I am having trouble logging in to the ProFTPD server, i have set my username in the config file and the password is properly generated. still it says login failed. Do i need any special permissions on the FTP root, or is this some other error?
<gerald> hi
<gordonjcp> aar: *but* - it's like using a piece of machinery with the safety covers removed - sometimes you just need to, but you must know what you're doing
<gerald> hi everyone
<orudie> hi, really need help on this, I need to make sure that i have lenny version of libc6 (2.7.18)
<gerber> can't connect remote desktop ?
<tenang> do i want to download .deb or .tar with intrepid?
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: i install every driver with the shell command "sudo apt-get sh......."
<CAiRO__> does somebody know where i can get the desktop kernel with pae enabled?
<melinux> #ubuntu-it
<gordonjcp> tenang: depends what you want to di with it
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: any difference when using another way?
<yoyoned> orudie: why would you want a lenny package
<liam> can anyone else help?
<orudie> yoyoned because it is needed by a game server that i run on my server
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: and I follow the unofficial wiki's method... I'm happy with fglrx, you're not... seeing any trend? heheh
<s0u][ight> hello can someone who has a standard ubuntu installation give me what echo $PATH gives
<yoyoned> liam: there is a way to do it.  It was discussed in the chat last nite, but I don't remember any of the links.
<Dillizar> on witch torrent client i can choose witch file i want to be downloaded
<Benj79> atlef it's all fixed - thanks
<gerald> how do i install drivers for my lexmark 1200 series printer
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: yea im beginning to see haha
<atlef> Benj79: good for you
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: seriously, that what I can think of based on the error message you dropped in the pastebin
<liam> right
<liam> so where you reckon i can go then?
<gerald> can someone help me
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: build the packages and then use dpkg to remove the ones that are installed on your comp
<Mnemonic69> echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<gerald> liam can u help me
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: might be far fetched but in your case... not much to lose eh?
<liam> gerald cant even help myself lol
<aar_> s0u][ight, /home/foo/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
 * revourbis Hello!
<gerald> lol
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: i think building is better imo, seems to work with your computer a little better
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: though the wiki doesn't mention the amdxvlibsomething that builds in the process
<Benj79> so i just setup dual monitors, and i can move my mouse from one screen to the next, but apparently not program windows - is that normal?
<gerald> no but seriously i need help with my lexmark printer
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: so make sure you incled all packages in the dpkg -r line
<orudie> yoyoned so can you help me on this ? right now it shows that i have libc6          2.8
<PsynoKhi0> brb
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: something with your interfaces file is not correct.  Ifdown eth0 is clearly telling us that.
<liam> yoyoned can you remember any sites at all that were dicussed?
<gerber> i been here for 20 minute ,all ask question , but no one really answer not even one
<yoyoned> liam: no, but they were in the ubuntu wiki.  The channel Op Flannel was the one who knwo them
<gerald> does anyone know bout printers on ubuntu
<liam> right
<gerber> i been here for 20 minute ,all ask question , but no one really answer not even one
<liam> i'll take a look but meanwhile does any one else know this: hey just installed ubuntu 7.04 but having trouble upgrading to latest ubuntu. how can i do this?
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: i don't get why all my wired connections are greyed out today
<Dr_willis> gerald,  cups.org is the defacto site to see how well supported a printer is...  most all mine work with no hassles..
<yoyoned> orudie: I don't think you can install multiple versions
<gerald> ive got a lexmark 1200 series
<Dr_willis> gerald, i would look up that model at cups.org and the ubuntu forums then - if you are having issues with it.
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: FYI, i got it figured out, went into Synaptic and removed the deb file i installed, then re-installed from Synaptic and now it works
<|TheBarold|> rdw200169: also, would have helped if i had the usb cord plugged into the pc :O
<yoyoned> liam: see if this will get you to 7.10, then you cag go up from there
<yoyoned> liam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<atlef> for those with virtualbox problems after the kernel update, do this : sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<DJ-phYre> I got a ? regarding filesystems. I am going to be dual-booting between Ubuntu and Windows while using a 1TB drive for storage. What filesystem do I need to put on the 1TB to allow both OS's to read/write data. Are linux NTFS drivers stable?
<gerald> thanz alot mr willis
<atlef> DJ-phYre: yes they are
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: the only thing I could suggest is installing ethertool, and see if that can detect your hardware better.
<miha> atlef: writing to NTFS too? that long was problem
<miha> and you definetly cant write to hibernated NTFS partition
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: in repos?
<guntur_roxx> hey all
<guntur_roxx> i want to ask something
<liam> yoyoned tried that but i think those packages have expired
<guntur_roxx> can anybody help me?
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: should be 'sudo apt-get install ethertool'
 * revourbis Anyone having that problem in wich Kubuntu wown't play Mp3's? Advice: upgrade to intrepid.
<liam> i think i''ll have to download the full iso and upgrade from cd
<Dr_willis> miha,  well.. :) its not  reccomended.. :)
<yoyoned> DJ-phYre: basicly only 2 choices ntfs or vfat
<liam> do you reckont that's my best option?
<miha> Dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> There are ext2/3 drivers for windows.. but ive had issues with those
<yoyoned> liam: can you backup and do a clean reinstall
<typokitty> /irc.rizon.de
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: Couldn't find package ethertool
<miha> Dr_willis: i am using development build of amsn that supports audio. it's not recommended yet though. it isnt too reliable, yet
<miha> Dr_willis: but it kinda works :)
<liam> looks like i may have to yoyoned
<atlef> Dr_willis: so have I
<liam> not a good first impression of ubuntu so far
<guntur_roxx> somebody help me??
<guntur_roxx> Hey there..
<guntur_roxx> I'm Guntur from Indonesia
<guntur_roxx> I want to install ubuntu 8.10 in my desktop pc..
<guntur_roxx> i use windows xp..
<guntur_roxx> i do boot the ubuntu 8.10 cd that i created from the iso file..
<guntur_roxx> n ubuntu installation menu come out.. i click the install ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> guntur_roxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> KruyKaze: hmm, oh (bad memory) etherconf :)
<miha> Dr_willis: i think best setup is to have primary NTFS for windows, razer or ext3 for linux and smaller, vfat partition to copy between two
<KruyKaze> Jeruvy: i have ethtool installed
<Dr_willis> miha,  unless you transfer 4+GB sized files around like i do..   I just use ntfs on a 'data' drive
<miha> hehe
<miha> ok
<atlef> miha: well fat does not support large files, as in 4gb limitation
<Jeruvy> miha: or use NFS
<miha> atlef: okey some dvd images wont work, rest should, for me
<miha> hehe
<guntur_roxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153/
<XB23> when i do  apt-get autoremove  it removes packages that i still need, is there a way to clear it so it wont remove things i still need?
<gerald> can anybody tell me where can i find a lexmark x1200 PDD file
<atlef> miha: hehe
<miha> XB23: it removes libraries that arent needed by any package
<miha> it should be 'safe', i guess
<atlef> miha: as long as it works for you, then.........
<yoyoned> XB23: just apt-get install them after you aoutremove
<XB23> but the libs are still needed
<Jeruvy> XB23: don't use autoremove, just do the packages you wish to remove normally
<XB23> theres loads though
<XB23> kk
<yoyoned> gerald: linuxprinting.org
<perlmonke2> hi does anyone have any experience with soft raids?
<miha> and in case apt-get hangs, apt-get remove --purge package :)
<Jeruvy> !pm | guntur_roxx
<ubottu> guntur_roxx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * miha always comes here crying for that
<UbuntuPa73>  BCM4306 wireless install help 8.04 please thanks
<thorsten11> has anyone tried windows 7 in virtualbox yet?
<perlmonke2> ive setup a raid 1 and I'm not able to boot from it in degraded mode, anyone have any suggestions
<guntur_roxx> okay sorry..
<yoyoned> thorsten11: yes
<perlmonke2> unable to boot
<atlef> thorsten11: yes
<jj_> thorsten11 : i have actually installed it, faster than vista.... but.... not the saviour for windows they hype about
<perlsyntax> does anyone know if the ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 with 26mb suport by linux  and do i have download a driver for it?
<thorsten11> yoyoned: any trouble with it?  It keeps hanging on me in the install at " completing installation"
<perlsyntax> 256mb
<yoyoned> thorsten11: not that I can remember
<PsynoKhi0> perlsyntax: it does
<perlsyntax> i take it built in the kernel right
<thorsten11> yoyoned: i may just not be patient enough lol, damn windows
<Jeruvy> thorsten11: none.  works perfect.
<perlsyntax> psynoKhi0 that if i am right
<PsynoKhi0> perlsyntax: there are both opensource driver (radeonhd) and ATIs own binary (fglrx)
<Jeruvy> !ati | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thorsten11> i just want to see what its like, see if it is as light weight as claimed to be
<perlsyntax> i see that good.but the 3D driver i would have to download right?
<Harde> What is the most lightweight video player in ubuntu?
<KHG-Crew> ok
<PsynoKhi0> perlsyntax: depends on which one you want
<yoyoned> Harde: mplayer from the command line
<perlsyntax> i just want to make sure i got 3D
<thorsten11> i personally like vlc but i'm not sure if its lightweight
<perlsyntax> but i was look at this  laptop that has that card.
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: i think he will have to get the proprietary if he wants 3d support
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: yup, but I mean, there are those from the prop driver manager and the latest form ATI
<PsynoKhi0> different versions and different procedures
<sileni> hey guys
<perlsyntax> i just make sure before i get the laptop.
<sileni> does anyone use a tool to pastebin from bash
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: true, if hes not savvy with terminal he can use envy
<thorsten11> sileni: hello
<PsynoKhi0> perlsyntax: anyway, yes it will work
<perlsyntax> thank
<PsynoKhi0> jj_: not even sure envy is required
<Bsims> Hey the latest vlc update appears broken I can't start it, it gives me this error Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<mir1337> hallo
<PsynoKhi0> oh sh*t my laundry
<jj_> PsynoKhi0: lmao
<mir1337> i want to connect to a router that uses wpa2-p. is it possible to do that with ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> mir1337: depends on if the driver for your wirless card supports it
<yoyoned> mir1337: sure, have you tried?
<thorsten11> mir1337: i think that also depends on your hardware
<mir1337> it is from d-link
<mir1337> on vista it is working
<mir1337> but i'd like to make it working on ubuntu, too
<mir1337> when i config it, it jumps back to wpa..
<ikonia> mir1337: it does depend on if the linux driver supports the encyption you want
<jadeilson> oi
<jadeilson> e ai pessoal
<jadeilson> no ingles
<ikonia> jadeilson!es
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !es | jadeilson
<ubottu> jadeilson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ja2> Hi, I dont get ip-forward working in Ubuntu. Anyone got a suggestion?  sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  give me permission denied.
<ikonia> ja2: use sudo
<miha> mir1337: well ubuntu says WPA/WPA2 for everything :)
<ja2> ikonia: I do sudo.
<jadeilson> use sudo
<etech> why does ubuntu not update to gnome 2.24.3?
<ikonia> ja2: you need to quote the qhole command
<miha> mir1337: though i just use wpa personal cause i can use weaker easier password that way
<etech> i thought gnome is updated in ubuntu
<ikonia> etech: that is a big update
<ikonia> etech: it is - at times
<jadeilson> oi
<jadeilson> mim ajuda
<ja2> ikonia: "Command not found"
<miha> mir1337: 8.04 for example was minimum for phase2 authentication (PAP) for eduroam (radius stuff)
<ikonia> ja2: what command are you using
<bazhang> jadeilson, englishe here
<mir1337> it is a dwl-g510
<mir1337> from dlink
<miha> 8.10 is minimum for new intel wireless card
<ja2> ikonia:  sudo "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Jeruvy> mir1337: keep in mind that many wpa2 protocals are not well supported especially on consumer grade hardware,.
<ikonia> ja2: sudo echo 1 > /proc/net/blah
<jadeilson> como posso colocar o meu ubuntu totalmente português
<thorsten11> i wonder why 8.10 would be the minimum with 8.04 being a LTS
<jadeilson> tem como
<ikonia> !br | ja2
<ubottu> ja2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> oops
<miha> thorsten11: .27 kernel
<ikonia> !br | jadeilson
<ubottu> jadeilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<miha> thorsten11: if you can get that on 8.04, fine
<ja2> ikonia: Also tried " at other places and totally without. sudo "echo 1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward for instance, always permission denied.
<etech> ikonia, sometimes?
<miha> thorsten11: that's for centrino2
<ikonia> etech: yes, depending on the reason and the update
<thorsten11> miha: thats true
<ikonia> ja2: try what I suggested
<miha> thorsten11: i know, i used beta when i bought this notebook
<thorsten11> miha: how was it?
<lawndart> noob help needed pls, having an issue trying to edit a .conf plain text file. The OS keeps telling me I don't have permission??
<ja2> ikonia: bash: /proc/net/blah: No such file or directory
<miha> thorsten11: wireless was fine, rest mixed feelings
<miha> hehe
<ja2> ikonia: Cant seem to pipe stuff
<ikonia> ja2: oh come on - you know /proc/net/blah is not a real thing
<ikonia> ja2: yes, the redirect is not carrying the sudo permissions
<Jeruvy> lawndart: add 'sudo' to the start, if your trying to use a gedit to edit a file use 'gksudo gedit...'
<ja2> ikonia: I need to bring the sudo permission with the >. How is that done?
<gregcha117> why isnt pulseaudio giving me any sound?
<ikonia> ja2: just looking into it
<gregcha117> my output device disappeared for no reason in the gnome volume controls
<ja2> ikonia: Fantastic. You rock!
<lawndart> you do that from the terminal window?
<thorsten11> miha: lol
<jpedroza> hey everyone. I am having some trouble getting a WG311 wireless card to work under 8.10. It can see the access point, but won't associate
<Jeruvy> lawndart: yes
<lawndart> I'm pretty sure i tried that one, but let me give it another shot...
<gregcha117> can anyone help me get my sound back :(
<guntur_roxx_2> hey there
<guntur_roxx_2> sorry i disconneted
<guntur_roxx_2> +_+
<konradee> jpedroza -> what is the chip on that wg311 ?
<guntur_roxx_2> can anyone help for http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153/
<The_Rebel> how do i change X11's default cursor ?
<tgpraveen> what are ppas
<tgpraveen> ?
<ja2> ikonia: Ive found some ip_forwarding stuff in /etc/sysctl.conf, but it will take a reboot?    net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<dougl> how can I change my run level to start a new kernel... err just boot my computer from grub again?
<konradee> ja2 -> you can set them too with sysctl command for immediate effect
<guntur_roxx> can anyone help for http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153/
<lawndart> i tried that command w/t path to file, it asks me for my pwd, then brings up a blank file?
<ja2> konradee: Ah, I try that since rebooting is not fun.
<FilteredMojo> hello
<Bsims> VLC  worked before the latest round of updates now I get this error Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries... any one have a clue what broke?
<jpedroza> hello FilteredMojo
<guntur_roxx> hello
<FilteredMojo> does anyone know how they can help me decode/open my default.keyring file?
<ja2> ikonia: I got my ip_forward = 1 now.
<ja2> konradee: Thanks. Works. ip_forward = 1 now.
<Melan> hey all, i am completly new to Ubuntu, how can i use my Fritz USB Stick on Ubuntu?
<austin_> hey can someone give me a hand with installing a theme
<jpedroza> Melan: What is that, a pen drive, or speakers?
<Melan> to Connect to the internet?
<Led_Zeppelin> I had my audio working for a while in 8.10 but now its not working. I did a fresh install. Anything I should do special like group permissions?
<johndbritton> just installed the latest version of ubuntu, things are great except for a little slowness. Upon further inspection Xorg seems to be using a lot of processing time, any idea what I could do to speed things up?
<n_nick> any good site where i can get the entire hindi film album downloads in mp3 format
<jpedroza> I have been looking at the wireless interface with iwconfig and attempting to set the essid, it doesn't seem to stick.
<jpedroza> even as root
<Jeruvy> Melan: this is for debian, but should be a good pointer http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=92373&
<austin_> im getting this message when i try and install my theme
<austin_> here was a problem while extracting the theme.
<tenang> how do i gain access to my xorg.conf file?
<jpedroza> tenang sudeo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FilteredMojo> where can I find info on ubuntu keyrings?
<jpedroza> */sudo
<tenang> ty jpe
<guntur_roxx> hello there.. why nobody answers me??
<konradee> jpedroza -> if you make the entries in /etc/network/interfaces  they will stick
<FilteredMojo> hey guntur
<f4nt> FilteredMojo: what sort of information?
<guntur_roxx> hey FilteredMojo
<guntur_roxx> can u help me
<SingAlong> HI all
<FilteredMojo> i need to know how to view the file. I forgot the keyring password and I can't open the default.keyring file with text editor
<jpedroza> konradee: There is no entry for wlan0 in interfaces
<linux_guy> does a usb drive have to be ext3 in order to be bootable for xubuntu?
<FilteredMojo> maybe, i'm not an expert at Ubuntu gunther, but what's nup
<tgpraveen>  could someone direct me to the empathy ppas for ubuntu intrepid
<guntur_roxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112153/
<lawndart> need help editing a .conf file. gksudo gedit doesn't appear to be working, just brings up a blank file.
<tomek> linux_guy, no
<jpedroza> lawndart: Make sure you are passing the full path name of the file to be edied
<jpedroza> :)
<SingAlong> Ubuntu seems to be detecting my bluetooth dongle very well (I'm able to scan for other devices) but when I try to connect to any other device, it doesnt work. When I use my phone to connect to my comp, it says "connection refused".
<tomek> linux_guy, i make bootable pendrive with ubuntu  8.10 and there was fat or ntfs, i dont remember
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I disable runlevel 5 and get back to runlevel 3 ?
<Jeruvy> !hcl > guntur_roxx
<ubottu> guntur_roxx, please see my private message
<linux_guy> tomek, where did i go wrong then?  i tried to create a usb startup disk with xubuntu, and when i booted, it gave a not bootable error
<lawndart> it's in /etc
<f4nt> FilteredMojo: The keyring file is encrypted to my knowledge. Should be able to reset it though. Check http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<lawndart> can I edit files in there?
<linux_guy> tomek, i changed my boot priority and everything
<f4nt> lawndart: which file in particular?
<lawndart> kismet.conf
<johan12> is there a way to reset the color-balance in totem? when i pressed "reset to standard" it messed up myc colors when playing video
<tomek> linux_guy, i think i know
<quentin> hi all.
<konradee> jpedroza -> then put an entry,  man iwconfig or man interfaces to see how the entry should look like
 * linux_guy is excited for the answer
<tomek> linux_guy, few days ago i was installing ubuntu ,so before i downloaded ubuntu,
<Jeruvy> !who | lawndart
<ubottu> lawndart: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Morclye> This might be a stupid question but is it safe to write on NTFS partition?
<tomek> but then appeared error ' wrong ......... boot:'
<TimothyA> Morclye; that was the question several years ago
<f4nt> lawndart: trying to replicate now..
<TimothyA> and the answer is "Yes, but it's your own damn fault if it screws up"
<Stefano> HI everyone. I receive the error "Enter password for default keyrings to unlock" every time I try to download mail from Evolution on 8.10 and 8.04 Hardy
<tgpraveen> SingAlong: I experience the exact same prob
<TimothyA> so it's better not to do, as it's a microsoft product :3
<tenang> grrr fine how do i change my resolution again?
<tgpraveen> if anyone has a soln please share
<Stefano> How can I solve?
<Jeruvy> Stefano: enter the password
<linux_guy> tomek, so what should I do to correct?
<tomek> ->priv
<Stefano> yes, but I have to insert the password I had when I configured Evolution
<f4nt> lawndart: Is this the command you're using: gksudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<guntur_roxx> Jeruvy : how can i enter such commands if I can't even get to the ubuntu?? Coz after the ubuntu's boot loaded, the screen goes blank n white.. n i can't do anything
<tomek> linux_guy,  i think that you have wrong iso
<mib_cowvyn0k> buona sera
<FilteredMojo> Stefano, I have the same problem
<Stefano> when I change password I don't have to insert the new password but always the one I had when I configured Evolution
<lawndart> !f4nt, yes.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f4nt, yes.
<Morclye> TimothyA: Thank you
<Jeruvy> guntur_roxx: check the document to ensure your hardware is supported.  Then before you install, do a 'check CD' to ensure the iso burned correctly.
<eddy> okey
<austin_> erm anyone have a link for4 the leopard OSX theme becuase the ones im downloading arent working
<eddy> how do you work this
<f4nt> lawndart: Not empty on my end. To be safe can you do: sudo cat /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<eddy> like this whole thing
<eddy> what is this
<Stefano> In "Password and Encryption Settings" I disabled "Ask me before using a cached passphrase"
<eddy> tell me please
<eddy> what is this
<Stefano> when I restart my session the problem started again
<eddy> ?
<eddy> omg
<eddy> wtf
<eddy> is this
<FloodBot1> eddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stefano> FilteredMojo, have you tried something?
<guntur_roxx> Jeruvy : the hardware is not supported.. the video card.. my video card is ATI Radeon HD 4850.. n how can I solve this problem?
<f4nt> lawndart: if that command yields nothing, i.e. blank.. the file likely is blank somehow.
<lawndart> thanks, let me try that...
<sholsinger> Does anyone have any idea why upgrading my RAM would cause my X.org to stop functioning properly? I had nvidia binary driver with dual head set up and everything was working fine. I shut down to install 4x2GB RAM modules and now I can't get dual head to work again. Unfortunately I didn't back up the working config file, either.
<Jeruvy> Stefano: that means that every time you have to enter a password, rather than caching it for each time.  See password recovery if you've lost the password.
<Jeruvy> guntur_roxx: use supported hardware :)
<konradee> sholsinger -> should still be same eh? did you modify it after adding those memories?
<FilteredMojo> I found a link that might help, but haven't tried it yet here: http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ#How_can_I_reset_my_Master_Password_.28NSS_User_Private_Key.29.3F
<Jeruvy> guntur_roxx: otherwise, check on launchpad.net for any bugs relating to your card, see if there are any solutions available
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I don't have lost my password, but I would use the new password, not the one I set 3 months ago...
<guntur_roxx> Jeruvy : gosh..is there another option for me?
<Jeruvy> Stefano: hmm well passwords either work or they don't.  I'm not sure if I understand what your saying.
<sholsinger> konradee: _I_ didn't. But after seeing that neither monitor would work, I booted into recovery mode to see what happened to my xorg.conf and I saw the option to "xfix" so, I chose that. And... Now I can get one monitor working with the nv driver, at least.
<guntur_roxx> Jeruvy : I just asked at #xubuntu n someone said to me that i have to try with safe graphics mode when i want to install
<guntur_roxx> Jeruvy : how can i do that?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, sorry, I'll try to explain. I set Evolution using password1 then changed password in password2. Every time I try to download mail in Evolution it asks me password and it only works if I insert password1
<FilteredMojo> stefano: just tried the instructions on that link, it didn't work
<f4nt> sholsinger: does that app 'nvidia-settings' recognize the dual monitors?
<Vdub> Can anyone help me with a remote desktop issue? (related to resolution)
<nvrpunk> how do I make the file system writable in Maintanence mode?
<Stefano> this is very bad because I have another PC where I don't know password1, but only password2
<Jeruvy> guntur_roxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<f4nt> lawndart: any luck? I have an untouched kismet.conf if you need it.
<Stefano> FilteredMojo, thank u for the link, I'll read now
<Morclye> I'm trying to format 13 Gb unused space on my HDD to test NTFS usage between XP and Ubuntu but since Gparted has NTFS format option greyed out I take it that it's not possible / sensible to format to NTFS in Ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> Stefano: so you have gpg/pgp encrypted email you are trying to open?
<sholsinger> f4nt: Unfortunately, I cannot get the PC to properly boot with the nvidia driver.
<konradee> sholsinger -> oh well, you wont be able to recover the old settings if you had chosen to fix... sorry dont know how to fix that
<f4nt> sholsinger: sorry, missed that I think. I've had some odd situation like this with my laptop where it would boot up and just hate my nvidia driver
<Jeruvy> Stefano: or are you having trouble with POP/IMAP logging in?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I don't have encrypted email
<mib_v4vmukrh> hi
<Stefano> Jeruvy, exactly. The problem is with POP mail
<sholsinger> f4nt: Well, the PC will boot, but X tries 3 times to initialize the video with my xorg.conf. Then gives the option to use "safe mode" and I choose shutdown. Then it transfers into a low VGA mode, shows the Ubuntu login screen, starts playing the login sound and locks up entirely.
<f4nt> sholsinger: If I remember correctly, I nuked my xorg.conf, kicked X, and prayed for good fortune. Thankfully the nVidia gods smiled on me the last time it happened.
<Jeruvy> Stefano: I would go to your POP host, and reset the password, then confirm settings in evolution.
<sholsinger> f4nt: yeah I think i'll have to do that as well. I'm going to keep my current xorg.conf for backup and start working on a new one. Unfortunately I've been unable to find really good documentation on writing an xorg.conf from scratch.
<Stefano> Jeruvy, You mean on my PC where I have problems?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, You mean "File->Forget passwords"?
<sholsinger> konradee: Thanks for your help. :)
<f4nt> sholsinger: I know it's "cheating" but I let the 'nvidia-settings' app write my conf's for me. Just don't have time to fuss with that crap anymore :)
<Jeruvy> Stefano: I mean the POP host, where you connect to POP mail.
<sholsinger> f4nt: Yeah I did that this last time too, but it epic failed.
<epoch> i went to boot up my system and it said SEIG FAIL!
<lawndart> Got it to work, thanks to all for the help!
<epoch> dont bother helping me
<konradee> sholsinger -> you're welcome
<vish> Hi, I have a G845 motherboard computer which seems to have resolution problems. It defaulted to xvesa and is giving me a 90 FPS in GLXGEARS. Help.
<FilteredMojo> stefano, still here?
<sholsinger> f4nt: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m41112a66 <--- behold the failed nvidia-xconfig attempt
<Stefano> FilteredMojo, Yes
<enigma_sawtooth> hi
<enigma_sawtooth> is it possible to use the zetabyte file system (zfs) as a partition in ubuntu? and if so, can i use it as a boot partition?
<FilteredMojo> i'm giving up on evolution, want to switch to thunderbird with me?
<Stefano> FilteredMojo, I've read your link but it didn't solve
<Stefano> FilteredMojo, I agree... :-)
<rdw200169> FilteredMojo, I've been using thunderbird for years; the only problem i have with it is related to a plugin, the gnupg plugin
<Jeruvy> Stefano: keep in mind some ISP's will give you 3 attempts then ban your IP.  So its a good idea to confirm that isn't a problem.
<Stefano> FilteredMojo, anyway now I cannot change client because my problem is on a PC of a friend
<FilteredMojo> gdw: what is that plugin in for?
<mib_detmsx> hi so am installing right now, and in manual selection I selected /dev/sdb4 to be formatted and told it to mount it at / , but it is still saying used: unknown .. is that allright ?
<f4nt> sholsinger: want mine?
<f4nt> sholsinger: I'm using dual monitors on a laptop, should be similar enough for a starting point.
<Stefano> Jeruvy, my problem is not with POP password
<miha> hello guys, would anyone know about gspcav driver for webcams,picture is way too dark,  skype forum says http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=101297&st=260&p=466271&#entry466271  but cant find that on my gspca_spca561 (some logitech quickcam)
<FilteredMojo> stefano: that makes it more complicated
<Jeruvy> Stefano: sorry, then I don't understand you.
<sholsinger> f4nt: Yeah, that'd be great. I could use a reference point.
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I have to insert the local password on my PC to let Evolution to work. password1 and password2 I've written before are passwrod on my Linux PC
<Jeruvy> Stefano: what password, for what?  how did you perform this?
<dougl> when I am using adept - is it typical to get 40 kB/s or can I tweak this up?
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<FloodBot1> spore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f4nt> sholsinger: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc39200a
<mib_detmsx> hey my installer got stuck at 94% ... detecting hardware ...
<Stefano> Jeruvy, one month ago I set a password password1 on my Linux host and configured Evolution with POP3. Everything worjed perfeclty. Then I canged password on my Linux PC in password2 and every time I try to download mail with Evolution I have to insert password1 to make it work
<orudie> hi, really need help on this, I need to make sure that i have lenny version of libc6 (2.7.18)
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I receive the error "Enter password for default keyrings to unlock"
<Joker_-_> How do I get rid of the default panel?
<Jeruvy> Stefano: " I set a password password1 on my Linux host"   how?  passwd user newpass?
<sholsinger> f4nt: Merci! :)
<vixus> Anyone know how I can check if hardware acceleration is working?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, using System->Administration->Users and Groups
<f4nt> sholsinger: Np!
<Joker_-_> How do you deactivate gnome panel?
<Jeruvy> Stefano: edit -> preferences > then see mail account
<lvella> the contents of my Application menu disappeared
<Stefano> Jeruvy, you mean Evolution?
<lvella> on gnome
<lvella> after installing kde
<Jeruvy> Stefano: hmm your confusing me again, isn't that what your issue is?
<vixus> f4nt, so not openjdk?
<lkgfjsa> why does openJDK not work on so MUCH STUfF!?
<arooni-mobile> tar -xvf foo.tar /mnt/build/ubuntu/root =>  tar: /mnt/build/ubuntu/root: Not found in archive;  why do i get this error?
<__me> Hi
<FilteredMojo> Hurray for Thunderbird!!! Goodbye D-Evolution
<__me> any good porn site
<FilteredMojo> redtube.com
<lvella> how can I get back the contents of my menu?
<yoyoned> lvella: what happened to them
<f4nt> vixus: openjdk is nice because of it's license and all.. But when it comes to performance it leaves a bit to be desired. If the licensing of Sun's JDK doesn't bother you, I'd recommend using it for better performance.
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I'm really really sorry but I don't know how to explain in a different way
<Stefano> Jeruvy, the problem is in Evolution
<lvella> yoyoned, after installing kde
<Stefano> Jeruvy, but when I change a password in Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Stefano: ok, lets stay with that :)
<usser> arooni-mobile, are u trying to extract or compress?
<lkgfjsa> why does openJDK not work on so MUCH STUfF!?
<arooni-mobile> usser, extract
<yoyoned> lvella: you want the gnome emenu back
<vixus> f4nt, yeah ok
<vixus> f4nt, I didn't even know openjdk was installed :/
<vish> I want to try and get my ubuntu to use my grahics hardware, it is running on xvesa please help.
<lvella> the contents of the menu on gnome desappeared
<Stefano> Jeruvy, When in Ubuntu I change my password Evolution asks me for the Ubuntu password I inserted when I configured Evolution
<usser> arooni-mobile, you sure the archive path is correct? it usually has extension .tar or .tar.gz
<f4nt> vixus: it's a default item.
<lvella> yoyoned, yeah
<lkgfjsa> whos f4ant?
<linux_guy> how can i format a usb drive and erase evevrything?
<yoyoned> lvella: log out, then log back in to gnome
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I think problem is with Ubuntu Keyrings
<Jeruvy> Stefano: are you getting an admin password request?
<Genderman2> hello i've a problem with grub i think
<Genderman2> can anyone help me??
<yoyoned> linux_guy: mkfs
<lvella> yoyoned, I has been days like this
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<spore> jel' zna neko kako da napravim server ?
<linux_guy> yoyoned, sudo?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, the admin password the administrator had when he configured Evolution
<yoyoned> ask|Genderman2:
<linux_guy> yoyoned, just terminal > mkfs?
<yoyoned> linux_guy: no
<Genderman2> my GRUB say please wait and error 18
<__me> any community for sex related problems
<sholsinger> f4nt: Apparently, nvidia has a forum for this kinda stuff. http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<lvella> yoyoned, restarting the session won't solve the problem
<linux_guy> what the hell __me?
<Thrae> How does one setup audio? I'm getting no audio, even though lspci shows the card is detected. I see [   24.511627] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xffaef000 irq 10 registered as card -2, but that's a tuner card. (Mythbuntu)
<f4nt> sholsinger: when did nvidia start helping people? :)
<Jeruvy> Stefano: ok...thats a whole different beast.  From your menu, select Applications -> System Tools _> Root terminal,  tell me if you can open that.
<__me> Genderman2:  ohh yeah which gender do u specialize in ///
<yoyoned> linux_guy:do you know how linux sees the devidce.  Something like /dev/sdb
<sholsinger> f4nt: I know! ;P
<Genderman2> Male
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I fly! :-)
<Genderman2> ^^
<bastones> Hi...just migrated from Ubuntu and finally got wireless working....the only problem I have now is that the keyboard sometimes misses out characters as I type such as 'hllo' etc ... I have Ubuntu on a separate partition and I dont have such problems in Windows...?
<linux_guy> i guess
<Stefano> Jeruvy, just a moment!
<lkgfjsa> can anyone pls tell me how to get this sh!$#y openJDK working?
<yoyoned> linux_guy: type df -h
<vish> Hi, linux_guy use sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n LABEL /dev/sd*. where you can enter any label in LABEL and specify your drive in sd*. To know your drive, use the mount command first.
<__me> lol
<__me> same sex
<__me> game on
<Stefano> Jeruvy here I am
<f4nt> lkgfjsa: mind telling us what's actually wrong?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I have my terminal alive and kicking!
<Stefano> ;-)
<linux_guy> yoyoned, my usb drive is /dev/sdb1
<Jeruvy> ok now type 'evolution' in the root shell
<lkgfjsa> f4nt the damn thing wont load java pages correctly
<etech> i just compile something and get this error
<nalioth> lkgfjsa: such language doesn't help the situation
<etech> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl
<f4nt> lkgfjsa: example?
<yoyoned> sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n LABEL /dev/sdb1
<etech> what do i need?
<Sivam> what does $TERM means ? what is the use of VT-100 and others
<Jeruvy> Stefano: just make sure evolution loads without complaint, then close it
<vish> linux_guy, has that done it? Hey, unmount the drive before issuing that command.
<lkgfjsa> all i said was "damn", as in "damn small linux"
<linux_guy> vish, ok
<yoyoned> lkgfjsa: install the sun jvm
<Jack_Sparrow> lkgfjsa Still un-necessary
<Stefano> Jeruvy, closed
<Zerqent> I am trying to use libapache2-mod-auth-kerb with apache2, it causes apache2 to segfault. Auth basic works perfectly fine, anyone have any clue what could be the cause if this?
<Guest37021> hey, does anyone know if the 'Create a USB startup disk' stuff will run from a Live CD?
<yoyoned> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jeruvy> Stefano: ok you have some serious user permission issues on that box, way beyond my abilities to troubleshoot without direct access.
<lkgfjsa> ok let me give you an example f4nt
<lkgfjsa> http://www.notechsoft.com/irc.asp
<vixus> f4nt, much better :D
<Stefano> Jeruvy, sorry? I have closed Evolution and opened gnome-terminal
<devendra> ciao
<yoyoned> !java|lkgfjsa
<f4nt> lkgfjsa: Your problems will likely be solved with yoyoned's solution:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ubottu> lkgfjsa: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<matisse> http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brokenupdateuh5.jpg
<Stefano> Jeruvy, I don't understand what u suggested me
<f4nt> vixus: awesome :D
<richee> :D
<matisse> I was upgrading my system and also new linux-headers were downloaded, but the grub/menu.lst-config crashed and now I have a shell if I let me show the details of the upgraded...
<richee> :P
<linux_guy> Hey!  I'm formatted!
<richee> :))
<richee> >:()
<Jack_Sparrow> richee Please dont  do that
<kavurt> ekiga failed to connect to my account. how to retry?
<linux_guy> Now, how can i make a bootable usb drive with xubuntu?
<yoyoned> linux_guy: good
<Jeruvy> Stefano:  this time try to start evolution normally and enter your admin password if requested.
<yoyoned> linux_guy: unetbootin
<vish> linux_guy, do you want a script(GUI) that I wrote to make your formatting easier?
<richee> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<Stefano> Jeruvy, done
<linux_guy> vish, thanks, that was easy enough though
<vixus> f4nt: particle simulation project for class -- very important
<Stefano> Jeruvy, now I can download mail with POP
<danes> question, what is the default english keymap file? /keymap/???
<Morclye> Has anyone used Gparted with NTFSprogs to format NTFS partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jeruvy> Stefano: Ok, very strange.  but hurrah!
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse upgrading from what to what
<Stefano> Jeruvy :-)
<vish> You can use that script to do it without the command line.
<f4nt> vixus: Nice. Hope all goes well with it :)
<vixus> alright, cheers guys
<linux_guy> where is unetbootin?
<Stefano> Jeruvy,  But i'm sure next time I'll start my session I'll have the same problem
<linux_guy> i cant find it in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list                tell me the link it gives you
<matisse> Jack_Sparrow:  linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic 2.6.24-23.46   to ...48
<Jeruvy> Stefano: I would agree with you
<Stefano> Jeruvy, it will ask me admin password I set 1 month ago
<etech> what is openmp?
<danes> question, what is the default english keymap file? /keymap/???
<Stefano> Jeruvy, so I have to keep this problem?
<bastones> Hi...just migrated from Ubuntu and finally got wireless working....the only problem Ihave now is that the keyboard sometimes misses out characters as I type such as 'hllo' etc ... I have Ubuntu on a separate partition and I dont have such problems in Windows...? Laptop is ADVENT 5611
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse That isnt our kernel
<matisse> no?
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse what release are you running
<yoyoned> Jack_Sparrow: someone was in here a few hours ago wanting to upgrade from 7.04.  Do you know the link to the applicable docs
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyoned yes, I have it
<matisse> Jack_Sparrow: 7.10
<lkgfjsa> f4nt i followed those directions
<Jack_Sparrow> yoyoned deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<f4nt> bastones: Does this behavior only occur when typing relatively fast, or can you reproduce it with certain keys? Note: Not blaming you for typos, I have a similar issue, and it's not a typo related problem. :)
<linux_guy> i need a program to make a usb drive bootable
<lkgfjsa> Jack_Sparrow can i ask you something here?
<usser> linux_guy, unetbootin
<linux_guy> usser, i cant find it in the repos
<bastones> Hi f4nt... I'm not entirely sure... but even when creating new tab in FF (CTRL + F) seems to not work once or twice... but it may be related to typing too fast for it to recognise what I type...not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse Ok,  I was not reading it correctly..  see the info on feisty repos
<matisse> Jack_Sparrow: for starting your posted command I have to kill the update
<usser> linux_guy, its not, you'll have to download it, theres a deb package installs easily to with sudo dpkg -i unetbootin*.deb
<f4nt> bastones: Ever try with an external keyboard by chance?
<Jack_Sparrow> lkgfjsa As long as it is support related.. yes
<Jeruvy> Stefano: you may want to look at fixing the user permissions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=211761
<linux_guy> is that method known as CLI?
<vish> linux_guy, try finding it in packages.ubuntu.com
<Boomking> Question : what is Apic , and does it make a difference if its off ??
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse dont worry about that command, finish what you started
<sholsinger> Is there any way to get to runlevel 3 without being thrust into X ?
<Stefano> Jeruvy, ok thank you so much. I'll try it! Thank you very very very much!
<f4nt> bastones: I've determined that my Acer's keyboard is just utter crap personally. If I start wailing away on it, keystrokes get missed, but a decent keyboard externally never reproduces the issue.
<yoyoned> sholsinger: every time you reboot?
<Jeruvy> Stefano: cheers
<usser> linux_guy, ah they created a universal installer instead of providing packages for each distribution here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=222386
<storrgie> help, I am getting an error with synaptics:
<storrgie> E: Error occurred while processing libatspi1.0-0 (NewVersion1)
<matisse> Jack_Sparrow: finishing isnt possible...
<Elvanor> I am trying sudo cat /etc/input/mice but nothing is shown why?
<sholsinger> yoyoned: Negative, to install the nvidia drivers, the installation instructions say to get to runlevel 3 so that a certain service is running. But when I do a telinit 3, I am sent to an ubuntu graphical login screen, not a terminal session.
<Elvanor> Does the console disables binary output or whatever?
<Jack_Sparrow> matisse you are in fiesty and need to upgrade right
<bastones> f4nt yes but I have no such problems I have in Ubuntu in Windows ... is there some settings that need to be changed or?
<linux_guy> usser, what do i open that with?
<spore> hi
<yoyoned> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<linux_guy> i think its a .bin
<f4nt> bastones: I'll do some searching, see what I can find.
<bastones> thank you
<vish> Any one have solution to my problem?
<usser> linux_guy, just open the terminal type chmod +x unetbootin* and ./unetbootin-linux-310
<usser> linux_guy, from the directory where u saved it to
<TuxMan1> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> lkgfjsa I always wonder what people are doing when they encrypt system files
<vish> yoyoned, that way of gdm doesnt work, I think it is beause of bulletproof x or something.
 * esworp gets  in line...
<TuxMan1> any suggestion for a simple image editor software??? (gimp != simple)
<Jeruvy> Jack_Sparrow: breaking stuff would be my guess :)
<f4nt> bastones: this doesn't occur after hibernation or anything right? Just always happens?
<the_dark_warrio> I told Ubuntu to remove some kde applications and Ubuntu removed a plethora of applications, such as vlc, devede and vim-full... why is that??
<mohsen> hi
<bastones> yes always happens .. no set time ... I'#ve even tried rebooting but problem still occurs
<storrgie> is there a place that I can put some text for someone to look at?
<f4nt> bastones: thx
<mohsen> i like to chat with any body
<lkgfjsa> Jack_Sparrow, who do i go to to make a complaint about you?
<rdw200169> TuxMan1, f-spot can do a *little* bit
<esworp> so..  i've noticed synaptic only lists sunbird 8.foo..  but to sync (2way) with google calendar, the plugin needs version 9.   why would synaptic not list 9?
<usser> !pastebin | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> lkgfjsa /join #Ubuntu-ops
<linux_guy> usser, the "and" confused my system
<storrgie> help! http://pastebin.com/m523b36ab
<yoyoned> sholsinger: vish: log out, crtl-alt-F2 to get a virtual terminal, log in to terminal, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<knut> on my eee pc 1000h with installed ubuntu 8.10, my wlan does not work. how can i solve that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Please /join we are waiting to hear you lkgfjsa
<usser> linux_guy, yea thats two separate commands, enter first then second commands separately
<rdw200169> what did you do Jack_Sparrow? ;)
<linux_guy> usser, they are both chmod +x
<linux_guy> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<matisse> Jack_Sparrow: typing 'exit' did help
<storrgie> help! http://pastebin.com/m523b36ab
<usser> linux_guy, this one chmod +x unetbootin* && ./unetbootin-linux-310
<sholsinger> yoyoned: thanks.
<vish> yoyoned, do you know how I can force my computer to use graphics acceleration?
<usser> linux_guy, thats one command you can paste it as is
 * linux_guy is a moron
<Jeruvy> storrgie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202619
<storrgie> Jeruvy: tried that, but i cant get synaptics to work at all
<Mazingaz78> hi, for kde4.2, update for normal repo or add other repo?
<Jeruvy> storrgie: sorry there are open bugs in launchpad regarding that.  All I know
<spore> #krstarica
<spore> #krstarica
<spore> #krstarica
<linux_guy> usser, now its telling me to install 7z
<FloodBot1> spore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<storrgie> Jeruvy: well im gonna reformat i guess. cause i need synaptics working... what a bunch of shit.
<f4nt> bastones: other than finding other people with the same problem I haven't had any real luck.
<Jeruvy> storrgie: are you trying to upgrade from 7.04?
<bastones> do you think a reinstall would do any good?
<SingAlong> my hcid.conf file is blank how do I get this right?
<spore> #krstarica
<spore> #krstarica
<spore> #krstarica
<FloodBot1> spore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<storrgie> Jeruvy: im on a fresh install of 8.10, last night i pulled down wireshark and when i woke up this morning i noticed this little problem
<yoyoned> vish: the restricted drivers manager doesn't work?
<f4nt> bastones: I've gone through a variety of reinstallations for unrelated reasons.. No luck on my end so far.
<usser> linux_guy, go ahead and install it sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<f4nt> bastones: I would assume there's some form of sensitivity to be adjusted but I'm not sure where/what. I always chalked it up to a crappy buffer on the laptop keyboard.
<bastones> hmm ... I'm not sure if its a compatibility problem with Ubuntu ...
<MTecknology> I just bought an external usb storage device (picture frame) but I don't know how to get pictures on it. It's not auto mounting or showing up in thunar.
<vish> yoyoned, the restricted drivers manager shows no drivers in use. Any way, it is a simple computer with inbuit inte graphics.
<Jeruvy> storrgie: you built wireshark?  Did you verify the sources?
<linux_guy> usser, im sorry you have to walk me through this, i should be better at this by now
<bastones> this laptop is quite new so I dont think its a problem with my keyboard...
<storrgie> Jeruvy: i installed from synaptics
<usser> linux_guy, its alright
<usser> linux_guy, did u install 7zip?
<lvella> all the contents of the Applications
<yoyoned> MTecknology: lsusb
<Jeruvy> storrgie: ah ok..which package did you install (for the record...)
<vish> yoyoned, In screen resolutions, it shows that i have 0 Hz Frequency.
<linux_guy> synaptic is having isssues
<MTecknology> yoyoned: Bus 004 Device 005: ID 1403:0001 Sitronix Digital Photo Frame
<raxial> hey all
<spore> join #krstarica
<spore> join #krstarica
<yoyoned> vish: sorry, i don't know
<FloodBot1> spore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<storrgie> Jeruvy: i actually grabbed it from the add/remove in a hurry instead of using the actual synapics interface... so i didnt see all the info
<Tropnevad> hey
<usser> linux_guy, oh.
<bastones> I thought at first it was because of background programs or something
<f4nt> bastones: Did you try messing with your keyboard preferences btw?
<Jeruvy> storrgie: try removing it.
<bastones> no not when it first started
<miha> vish: i have custom modlines for old iiyama so i have '56hz' in ubuntu configuration for 85 or 100 mhz version
<miha> vish: bug bug bug:)
<lvella> All the content of the "Applications" menu in gnome is gone after installing kde4. How can I get it back?
<yoyoned> MTecknology: sudo cat /var/log/messages and look for that device.  You looking for something like /dev/sdb1
<Elvanor> I am trying sudo cat /etc/input/mice but nothing is shown why?
<vish> miha, but atleast you have a graphics accelerated driver?
<Elvanor> when I move the mouse oc
<miha> vish: i do
<miha> vish: i first installed nvidia driver, then configured  modes
<vish> miha,  Thats what I dont have.
<mohsen_> can i chat with a woman
<tul_> No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<tul_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948308
<tul_> sorry http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2797d130c420db160a5ff80dd6367b18ef985e6c
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to get a DNS server running, bind9, and it's ignoring queries: Jan 31 18:18:26 li58-39 named[8501]: client 64.22.124.79#60899: query (cache) 'yahoo.com/A/IN' denied
<linux_guy> usser, sweet, i got unetbootin
<yoyoned> lvella: right click on menu button and edit
<f4nt> bastones: On a limb you could probably adjust the accessibility options of the keyboard presses to hack things to a working state. I know that's hardly a "solution" though. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<miha> vish: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<MTecknology> yoyoned: last thing in there is from Jan 12
<vish> Does G845 Motherboard have a history of such issues under ubuntu?
<vigo> moshen: this is Ubuntu-Help channel
 * linux_guy dances happily
<miha> vish: this is some automated script that seems to work
<miha> if default doesnt
<bastones> no problem f4nt thanks for your help anyway ... I'll try by reinstalling Ubuntu first right now ...
<vish> miha, I dont have a nvidia card.
<miha> vish: or ati?
<miha> :)
<MTecknology> yoyoned: there we go
<usser> linux_guy, great, its really easy to use too, select the distro you want to boot from usb and its going to download the iso or select the iso on your local harddrive or tell it to cdrom if you have a disk with the distro u want to usb boot
<MTecknology> Jan 31 12:27:53 panther kernel: [ 3091.683150]  sdb: unknown partition table
<miha> vish: you have intel graphics?
<MTecknology> yoyoned: does that mean - not so good?
<vish> miha, not that too. We are talking about a simple intel card.
<lvella> yoyoned, there I can see all the categories that used to be there
<lvella> yoyoned, but they arem empty too
<The_Rebel> how do i change root's cursor/theme?
<MTecknology> yoyoned: by that error and considering there's preloaded images, is it possible I'm looking at needing to use Windows to install the software to handle the images?
<cloakey> Hi folks.
<vigo> Is upgrading from Software Sources suggested? Currently on 8.04.2 Hardy.
<linux_guy> hmm what is the desktop directory?  like /etc/Desktop?
<usser> linux_guy, ~/Desktop
<cloakey> I've been wondering; is there a way to set proxy settings completely at the network level.  So that nothing ever bypasses proxy settigns?
<Jeruvy> The_Rebel: partial answer, .bash_aliases
<miha> vish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3416144&postcount=15 ?
<cloakey> And I'm referring to absolute certainty.  Even if a program decides to reinvent sockets, it cannot possibly bypass the proxy used.
<AR> nice channle :)
<linux_guy>  i cant seem to browse to the iso
<dmsuperman> I'm trying to get a DNS server running, bind9, and it's ignoring queries: Jan 31 18:18:26 li58-39 named[8501]: client 64.22.124.79#60899: query (cache) 'yahoo.com/A/IN' denied
<Breetai> Hey all, what is a good cam that I can buy that works with Linux?
<miha> vish: it's old though
<isleshocky77> Has anyone have any ideas how to successfully import contacts from Kontacts std.vcf file into the Evolution?  I lose all my addresses when I use the import tool.
<danes> where can i find the path for keymaps on ubuntu?
<SingAlong> anybody knows how to fix a hcid.conf file? I have a blank one
<lkgfjsa> does anyone know how to get openJDK to actually *work*?
<vish> miha, thats not the problem. It started without graphic effects from the start.
<Elvanor> How can I cat my keyboard events?
<linux_guy> im in /root/Desktop
<Elvanor> My problem is the following, all my multimedia keys work when I boot the Ubuntu LiveCD, but two of them dont in Gentoo
<usser> linux_guy, where is your iso?
<linux_guy> on my desktop
<Elvanor> I would like to track what's making them work in Ubuntu
<linux_guy> terminal > cd Desktop
<usser> linux_guy, its in /home/$USER/Desktop then
<Jeruvy> isleshocky77: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45030
<Ddorda> where can i find ubuntu 9.04 timeline?
<miha> vish: i give up:)
<zash> Elvanor: xmodmap maybe
<MTecknology> yoyoned: This is what I've found so far - http://picframe.spritesserver.nl/wiki/index.php/DigiView_K11
<vigo> Should I upgrade to 8.10 from Software Sources or lay-over install/update from CD?
<vish> miha, Thanks anyway.
<linux_guy> Windows 7.iso???? I think NOT!  hmphh
<Jeruvy> !jaunty | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ddorda 2009  month 4
<Elvanor> zash: how do I check the events from the kernel
<miha> linux_guy: windows 7 is public beta, isnt it?
<Elvanor> In Gentoo I can just do a cat /dev/input/event3
<locainex> hello, i was wondering if anyone else had wine as an available update, but cant gtet it to download
<holyguyver> using Gparted how do I unlock the sections of partitions that are locked?
<linux_guy> yeah
<MTecknology> vigo: I'd suggest upgrading with apt
<linux_guy> i downloaded it this am
<zash> Elvanor: run xev in a terminal, check if X knows about your mm-keys
<Thrae> How do I go about debugging audio? I think MythTV / MPlayer may be using my Tuner card as the primary audio device.
<linux_guy> i'll install to vmware
<linux_guy> and try it
<vigo> Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver umount them
<linux_guy> but its still insecure microsoft junk
<holyguyver> Jack Sparrow they are unmounted
<Elvanor> zash: X I already checked. X recognizes them.
<usser> linux_guy, try virtualbox
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow they are unmounted
<dtolj> How to ssh as root user to Ubuntu server? it gives me permission denied, it works fine as non-root however.
<usser> linux_guy, it has 3d support
<Elvanor> Now I want to see if they are coming from the keyboard or ACPI
<linux_guy> usser, i had trouble with it
<locainex> anyone elses having issues with downloading the wine update?
<tsrk> how can I see the load on my server in the command line?
<linux_guy> but my vmware has a really slow mouse is that normal?
<zash> Elvanor: then you just need to map them to someting useful
<usser> linux_guy, which version did u use? they fixed a lot of stuff
<Blatz> Hello, how do I find out which device is mounted?  I tried mounting "sda1" as usual, but after removing a hard drive, and having to reset the jumpers on reinstallation. sda1 is now the master drive, or boot drive.   I auto mounted the drive through the GUI, but I how can I tell which device it is (hda, sda1...etc)
<holyguyver> Jack_Sparrow I already had them unmounted before I came in here.
<Elvanor> zash: this is on Ubuntu. On gentoo X do not get them.
<linux_guy> usser, the newest one
<Elvanor> But I want to know what is the source on Ubuntu
<Elvanor> keyboard, or ACPI
<usser> dtolj, theres no root user in ubuntu. hence permission denied error, whats wrong with ssh'ing as normal user and then using sudo?
<MTecknology> yoyoned: you run off?
<Elvanor> so that I can debug further
<AR> Blatz: try in terminal : mount
<usser> linux_guy, hm, its been a smooth ride for me. oh well
<sandGorgon> guys... what do you think is the best virtualization software that i can run on Intrepid? i need to install linux distros using ISOs
<Thrae> dtolj: You'd have to allow root access to ssh, but that's a bad idea. You should use sudo on commands instead to run them as root. If you really need to become root in Ubuntu, do "sudo su -", but you never should need to use this.
<mib_e7zkh1> ubuntu is sux
<Blatz> ﻿AR, ok
<mib_e7zkh1> i think
<locainex> Blatz: df
<holyguyver> So Jack_Sparrow , how do I get them unlocked?
<bazhang> mib_e7zkh1, wrong channel then
<usser> Thrae, sudo su is not recommended as well sudo -i is the proper way
<mib_e7zkh1> ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Thrae not sudo su                     use sudo -i
<vish> How do I ssh into my friends computer for fixing stuff?
<linux_guy> i wonder if something is wrong with my usb drive
<linux_guy> unetbootin has extracted 7 of 160 files
<linux_guy> and stuck
<locainex> vish if you dont know how, i doubt you should be doing that
<holyguyver> Alright I shall havve to re-open the question to anyone again.
<Blatz> ﻿AR, great that was easier than I thought it would be.  I see the device I want it sdb1 now, thanks
<Thrae> Sorry, it's been a while since I did sudo su -. I normally just use sudo.
<mib_e7zkh1> my friend said: windows 7 it's the best, ubuntu sux
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver Not sure of all the issues, and I need to run off for a few
<usser> linux_guy, it may appear stuck, its actually working
<AR> Blatz: nice job:) you're welcome
<bazhang> mib_e7zkh1, please chat in another channel
<perillux> I'm using an old laptop, but when I play videos using a video player they play just fine.  However if I play a video from youtube for example it is kind of slow.  Is there anything I can do to speed it up?  It seems to me that if I can play the video fine in vlc why shouldn't I be able to play it just as good on the flash player in youtube?
<linux_guy> i'm just not patient am i?
<mib_e7zkh1> no please
<holyguyver> Alright Jack_Sparrow have a nice day
<linux_guy> now its done
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_e7zkh1 Please only ask ubuntu related support questions and avoid starting a flame war
<locainex> last call, anyone else issues with new wine update?
<usser> mib_e7zkh1, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * linux_guy is again.... a moron
<rdw200169> sandGorgon, Virtual Box works very well
<locainex> updater cant download it
<momomo> sandGorgon: vbox from upstream could be a good way. or vmware if you are heading more into ultrastable
<dtolj> Thrae: usser actually i am using sshfs root@host and need to mount my remote dir as root cant use sudo su
<mib_e7zkh1> ah ok thanks
<vish> locainex, Is it possible? I heard only commputers with public IP addr can be sshd into.
<mib_e7zkh1> yes
<mib_e7zkh1> ok
<holyguyver> So does anyone know how I can unlock the group of partitions in Gparted that are unmounted but still locked?
<_seantater2> Do the broadcom drivers have any reputation for packet loss? I have excellent signal, but I'm still getting 70% packet loss..
<linux_guy> "If you had a $70 gift card to dell that expired tomorrow, what would you buy?"
<usser> dtolj, ah i see. hang on
<locainex> vish, the port has to be open to allow ssh
<Thrae> dtolj: Why do you need to do this? It sounds like your implementation is wrong.
<locainex> and they must have ssh server installed
<vish> locainex, meaning?
<SingAlong> has anybody tried connecting your phone to PC thru Bluetooth? (Phone->PC)
<momomo> locainex: food for africa ;-)
<Scunizi> linux_guy: their mp3 player if it's still available
<sandGorgon> momomo: does vbox support usb connections - i remember that i cudnt get it working earlier
<raxial> linux_guy:  sdhc card....highest capacity....highest rating that 60 bux would get me :)
<Scunizi> sandGorgon: only if you get vbox directly from them..
<locainex> vish, meaning you cant get on their computer without their permission.
<linux_guy> i helped my fiances mom with her computer, and she's givin me a gift card, but it expires tomorrow
<dtolj> Thrae: usser no it not wrong, all i want is root access over ssh
<momomo> sandGorgon: upstream closed source does, open not yet afaik
<rdw200169> sandGorgon, yes, it will, but you have to make some permissions related changes *if my memory serves me right*
<rdw200169> sandGorgon, there's a howto on getting in working right in the ubuntu wiki
<Blatz> ﻿locainex, I'll remember the df command for future too, thanks
<martin__> How to solve this problem?My ubuntu can play sound when I entered into system. But when I play sound files,such as wav or mp3, it played but no sound.
<Elvanor> I dont understand how cat /dev/input/mice works fine if I am on the console, but fails if I am in a xterm in X
<locainex> np Blatz
<holyguyver> It is not a locked partition it is a locked extended partition full of several partitions all unmounted.
<Elvanor> eg, nothing appears
<usser> dtolj, right so first things firs you have to tell sshd to allow root access, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Elvanor> How is that even possible
<Thrae> dtolj: I mean, *why* do you need it. Unless you're debugging or developing something, you shouldn't be logged in as root, hence I asked...
<usser> dtolj, find a line that say allowRoot and set it to yes
<SingAlong> has anybody tried connecting your phone and PC via bluetooth? Did you get it working?
<rdw200169> sandGorgon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<momomo> rdw200169: just a question, the open source version still hasn't the usb code inside?
<linux_guy> gotta reboot thanks everyone
<vish> locainex, no I have permission. I have the username and password of his computer, I also can ask him via IM to accept anything. I want to know if this is possible at all, seeing as we are normal internet users.
<linux_guy> usser, thanks dude
<Scunizi> momomo: nope
<rdw200169> momomo, yes, i run the SVN version, but all of them support USB
<usser> dtolj, follow this guide to enable root account system-wide http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root-password.html
<SingAlong> has anybody tried connecting your phone and PC via bluetooth? Did you get it working?
<frokensen> i'm on windows 7, how to install ubuntu?
<rdw200169> momomo, VirtualPC, the hack of virtualBox windows bought does not, but the *normal* virtual box definitely does
<usser> dtolj, although i must once again say its not recommended,
<bazhang> frokensen, dual boot or in a vm?
<SingAlong> frokensen: pop-in an ubuntu CD
<rdw200169> momomo, i.e. the free version ;)
<Scunizi> rdw200169: momomo but not the ose version in the repos
<SingAlong> has anybody tried connecting your phone and PC via bluetooth? Did you get it working?
<rdw200169> Scunizi, really? i didn't know that!
<usser> dtolj, after u done all that do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart to reload ssh server
<SingAlong> has anybody tried connecting your phone and Ubuntu PC via bluetooth? Did you get it working?
<frokensen> i've image, and the startup it's denied by windows 7, why?
<usser> SingAlong, yea works fine
<Jeruvy> frokensen: I would not dual boot with a time-limited OS
<Scunizi> rdw200169: yep.. that's the drawback of the ose version .. it's good for everything except usb..
<Mike_92> I am trying to run a .exe file in WINE but when I do I get an error stating: "Component 'flash9e.ocx' or one of its dependencies is not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid". How can I fix this?
<ikonia> SingAlong: my nokia is connected via bluetooth fine, and managed via gnokii
<rdw200169> Scunizi, momomo heh, i've *always* used the svn version, so shame on me for suggesting otherwise!
<bazhang> frokensen, what image do you speak of?
<martin__> How to solve this problem?My ubuntu can play sound when I entered into system. But when I play sound files,such as wav or mp3, it played but no sound.
<frokensen> the last release desktop
<Thrae> I am also having sound configuration problems like martin__.
<SingAlong> ikonia: I detected my ubuntu PC using my nokia. but the connection seems to be a problem
<ikonia> martin__: have you installed the sound codecs in the ubuntu "new use" instructions
<ikonia> SingAlong: define a problem ?
<MTecknology> yoyoned: there we go - it's a proprietary fs that I need to use windows for.... If it weren't a gift for someone else, I'd take it back....
<frokensen> i'm not in a time-limited edition of windows 7
<bazhang> frokensen, you burned the iso to cd?
<sandGorgon> rdw200169: what about qemu instead ?
<momomo> rdw200169: sounds strange to me though that the ose-tar doesnt include the usb-code whilst the svn does
<vish> martin__, install gstreamer packages via synaptic.
<martin__> I updated from 8.10 to 9.04...
<frokensen> yes, but the autorun it's blocked
<rdw200169> sandGorgon, i don't know, i've never tried it.
<frokensen> reasone: spyware
<SingAlong> ikonia: the password box pops up in my phone. I entered 1234. then I get a connection refused error
<bazhang> frokensen, you mean wubi?
<ikonia> frokensen: why are you telling us about windows ?
<usser> martin__, for 9.04 support go to #ubuntu+1
<martin__> It work well yesterday.
<ikonia> SingAlong: is it possible your machine already has a pairing for it ?
<matthias__> Hi
<frokensen> why windows 7 mark ubuntu as "spyware" ?
<SingAlong> ikonia: no pairing done. I've also authorised my PC on my phone to make unauthorised connections
<Jeruvy> !ot | frokensen
<ubottu> frokensen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<martin__> GStreamer has been installed.
<_seantater2> I have a bmc43 wireless chipset and Ubuntu worked fine with it, I get great signal strength but it cuts out all the time and when it does work I get 70% packet loss. Any siggestions?
<AR> frokensen: how do you boot your ubuntu?
<zimbres> why my sound player does not plays when I have opened any youtube video on my brower?
<matthias__> win32 is evil
<frokensen> from bios
<bazhang> frokensen, did you set your bios to boot from the cd first?
<ikonia> SingAlong: check your bluetooth config file, see if there is an entry on it
<momomo> sandGorgon: i can recommend vbox for home use. it crashes once in a while under heavy network load but its just fine for playing with distros
<frokensen> yes
<Mike_92> I am trying to run a .exe file in WINE but when I do I get an error stating: "Component 'flash9e.ocx' or one of its dependencies is not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid". How can I fix this?
<SingAlong> ikonia: I got error(54, "connection refused")
<bazhang> frokensen, and the cd booted up?
<node357> Mike_92, you may have the install the Windows version of Flash to get your app to work
<ikonia> SingAlong: /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<frokensen> no, windows block him
<SingAlong> ikonia: bluetooth config file? u mean /etc/bluetooth/bluetooth.conf?
<bonez451> how does one switch to a differernt user nick?
<sandGorgon> momomo: alright
<rdw200169> Mike_92, chances are you'll be able to find more help in the wine channel
<ikonia> bonez451: /nick newnick
<bazhang> frokensen, then you need to md5 the iso and reburn the cd at a very low speed
<momomo> sandGorgon: you can also anytime grab the closed source version from vbox upstream, #vbox can help you further
<ikonia> bonez451: #freenode will provide irc support for you if you want it
<bazhang> !md5 > frokensen
<ubottu> frokensen, please see my private message
<rdw200169> Mike_92, #winehq
<matthias__> how can i change default media player in gnome ?
<SingAlong> ikonia: I did check that hcid.conf file. I found that the default password for bluetooth is 1234. thats why I tried it
<frokensen> my cd has successful the checksum md5
<ikonia> SingAlong: that shouldn't contain any "passwords" in that
<holyguyver> My partition setup is set up so that I have two logical partitions & one extended partition with three partitions inside of it. I want to delete one of the partitions inside of my extended partition which  gparted will let me do, & then I want to shrink my extended partition which gparted will not let me do having the locked sign next to the extended partition. How can I shrink my extended partition?
<Mike_92> rdw200169: thanks
<ikonia> frokensen: your saying you can't boot your Ubuntu install cD ?
<frokensen> i was trying
<SingAlong> ikonia. PIN
<bonez451> I need to set up ubuntu 8.10 desktop on a machine with an 82815 video subsystem on the mobo.. do I ask how here or in some other room?
<SingAlong> ikonia right?
<ikonia> SingAlong: it shouldn't have pin in that file
<bazhang> frokensen, then boot it up, and then install alongside windows
<SingAlong> ikonia: what?
<jpedroza> can anyone point me to a wireless PCI card that will work out of the box with Intrepid?
<ikonia> SingAlong: unless you set "passkey" option
<frokensen> windows 7 block it :(
<bazhang> frokensen, that is not right
<Jeruvy> holyguyver: remove it.
<ikonia> SingAlong: have you set the "passkey" option for the bluetooth "mac" address for your device ?
<bazhang> frokensen, windows has nothing to do with the ubuntu installer.
<SingAlong> ikonia: shall I pastebin the hcid.conf file?
<holyguyver> Jeruvy, what do I do about the partitions inside of it then?
<ikonia> frokensen: windows 7 is a beta product - we can't support that here
<usser> bonez451, intel video shouldnt require any tinkering they opensourced their drivers and it usually works out of the box
<jpedroza> I am tired of trying to get a netgear wg311v3 working with ndiswrapper
<ikonia> SingAlong: certainly won't hurt
<zimbres> why my sound player does not plays when I have opened any youtube video on my brower?
<ikonia> frokensen: ##windows will help you with your windows support issues
<miha> zimbres: i saw such question yesterday:)
<zimbres> miha, It was not me.
<miha> yah
<SingAlong> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112195/ thats my hcid.conf file
<miha> i dont remember seeing any answer either:)
<ikonia> SingAlong: lets have a look
<ikonia> SingAlong: you don't have a device defined in that file
<frokensen> windows 7 it's marking ubuntu as spyware, :( they hurt linux
<Jeruvy> holyguyver: I would move them or lose them.  you could try partition magic or something like fips (if I remember correctly)  Try the ubuntu recovery disk there should a slew of tools available there.
<zimbres> miha, I think it is an ubuntu problem.
<locainex> can someone tell me if wine.budgetdedicated.com is a legitimate url to receive wine updates from? im getting an error downloading the update
<locainex> please
<bazhang> frokensen, take chat elsewhere please
<ikonia> frokensen: windows is not supported here - windows 7 is beta and not supported here - please take it to ##windows
<dtolj> usser: When i sudo su it tells me my account has expired but it logs me in as root
<AR> frokensen: where did you see they mark your ubuntu as spyware?
<martin__> Ubuntu update is too often.
<usser> locainex, yes it is, its an official wine repo
<SingAlong> ikonia: but when I connect my bluetooth dongle and do "hcitool dev" I get a device as hci0
<locainex> tank you usser i will wait for their servers to return then
<gp101> can someone help me, just installed ubuntu and none of the usb ports are working (when I plug in any device, it's not powered)
<ikonia> SingAlong: if you do a hcitool scan - do you see your phone
<usser> dtolj, did u enable root account?
<holyguyver> Jeruvy, I can movie them out of the extended partition? & I cannot lose them, they are my Ubuntu system partition.
<frokensen> AR: on the installation
<usser> dtolj, if so you dont have to use sudo anymore
<SingAlong> ikonia: yes!
<usser> dtolj, just su should do
<SingAlong> ikonia: I see my phone.
<ikonia> SingAlong: great, I'll show you an example entry (for my nokia)
<gp101> I just installed ubuntu 8.10
<gp101> I had a black screen but it was fixed by adding "noapic acpi=off irqpoll" at the end of the boot line before the installation.
<gp101> When i plug in any usb, such as, ipod, camera, or flash drive, the icon of it does not appear on my desktop, the device is not powered, and when i type in "lsusb" in the terminal there is no output.
<gp101> Can someone please help?
<miha> martin__: it's compromise. if you dont update often, you lose cutting edge features, if you do, you lose stability
<ikonia> SingAlong: if you use that as a template and replace it with your mac address you should be fine
<FloodBot1> gp101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jeruvy> holyguyver: I have no such baggage :)  ubuntu is easy to install, and you should have backed up prior to attempting to resize any partition
<usser> locainex, server is up, pings just fine
<WIGGMPk> how do you remove old kernels from your /boot partition??
<skinofstars1> hey guys, is irc.ubuntu.com working? i have to connect via the freenode server atm
<holyguyver> Jeruvy I did indeed backup
<usser> dtolj, you also should be able to ssh as root ssh root@host
<SingAlong> ikonia: so do you mean I'll have to have an entry in the hcid.conf file? I have a Nokia N70
<mgolisch> WIGGMPk: uninstall the old kernel packages using the package manager
<kouya1> is there anything like Ccleaner for Ubuntu?
<locainex> usser: when i try to update i get the error, failed to fetch
<Jeruvy> holyguyver: try the ubuntu recovery disk some handy tools that may work for you.  Glad to hear you backed up :)
<ikonia> SingAlong: you don't "have" to - but if you're having problems it's a good way to check it's working
<locainex> connection refused
<gp101> none of my usb devides get powered, can someone help?  (ubuntu 8.10)
<gp101> lsusb produces no output
<ikonia> SingAlong: FYI: when you connect to a nokia it should ask you for a key on the phone that you make up - you should then enter that on the PC to match
<WIGGMPk> mglisch thats it? there's not command that just eliminates every kernel except the one specified?
<ikonia> SingAlong: there is no default - you have to set the key to pair
<momomo> gp101: are there relevant erros in dmesg?
<SingAlong> ikonia: yeah but it doesnt ask me for any key
<ikonia> SingAlong: ahhh I see, so the phone doesn't say "enter key"
<SingAlong> ikonia: It asks me for a key only when I try to send some data.
<sume> hi everybody
<node357> hi sume
<dtolj> usser: no i didnt find the line AllowRoot but there was PermitRootLogin which was set to YES
<ikonia> SingAlong: you may want to try manually setting it up in the hci config
<gp101> momomo, one sec I'll check
<sume> I can't get my wireless connection to work after installing intrepid
<usser> dtolj, yes thats the one
<ikonia> SingAlong: just to see if it can connect ok
<ikonia> SingAlong: (not a perm fix - just to debug)
<holyguyver> Jeruvy, it seems though that you are not on expert when it comes to partitions, so if you don't mind I am going to re-ask the question & see if someone else has more experiance with partitions.
<sume> i've setup ndiswrapper
<SingAlong> ikonia: so when I enter a key, it says connection refused. But I didnt do anything on the comp to refuse the connection :D
<ikonia> SingAlong: I see what you're saying now
<sume> i have the broadcom bc4312 card
<bonez46> is this on? can anyone see my typing?
<gp101> momomo: no dmesg output when plug in a usb devidec
<SingAlong> ikonia: no problem, I'm willing to tinker with any file to get this working :D
<ikonia> SingAlong: do you know how to manually enter devices into hci config ?
<Jeruvy> holyguyver: no problem.
<SingAlong> ikonia: using sudo vi?
<node357> bonez46, yeah we can see you typing
<gp101> momomo, it works under windows
<ikonia> SingAlong: yeah, thats fine
<sume> does anyone here know how to fix this?
<SingAlong> ikonia: nope! I dont know the syntax etc
<ikonia> SingAlong: ok, no problem, let me see if I can find an example (not got one on this laptop - thought I did)
<SingAlong> ikonia: is there a particular syntax to be followed?
<toader> Hi, under Ubuntu How to test if my microphone works or not?
<bonez46> ah, then I guess no one has any ideas on how to get more resolution choices from a system running intel 82815 video, eh?
<momomo> gp101: maybe during initial startup of computer?
<gp101> momomo: what do you mean?
<Thrae> Alright, time to screw up this server
<SingAlong> ikonia: I've been at this thing since yesterday. just figured out its an ubuntu problen. I should have come here yesterday
<frokensen> windows7 rox, ubuntu sux.. i think
<SingAlong> frokensen: thats all for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> SingAlong: just seting up a bluetooth keyboard
<ikonia> SingAlong: then you can see an example
<holyguyver> My partition setup is set up so that I have two logical partitions & one extended partition with three partitions inside of it. I want to delete one of the partitions inside of my extended partition which  gparted will let me do, & then I want to shrink my extended partition which gparted will not let me do having the locked sign next to the extended partition. How can I shrink my extended partition?
<SingAlong> frokensen: oh!
<momomo> gp101: as i understand you you checked the dmesg output after plugging in the usb device. dmesg might have logged an error right during power up of the computer already
<SingAlong> ikonia: oh!
<bazhang> frokensen, stay on topic here
<dtolj> usser: No it still dosnt work. I think i have messed my root account, when i ssh now and enter my correct psw it gives me your account has expired!
<miha> holyguyver: you cant really change mounted partition?! try using livecd?
<joejc> how do i make a launcher for my home folder?
<gp101> momomo: if i paste my dmesg, can you look at it, I don't see much, I see [    1.938328] usbcore: registered new device driver usb, but that's it
<miha> holyguyver: my guess
<SingAlong> frokensen: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<holyguyver> miha I am in the live CD
<miha> oh
<miha> hm
 * miha will stop giving useless advice ;)
<ikonia> SingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112200/ just setup a keyboard and mouse
<momomo> gp101: if you dont mind for privacy, just pastebinit
<gp101> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SingAlong> ikonia: I have a doubt
<ikonia> SingAlong: expalin
<ikonia> explain
<SingAlong> ikonia: that bluetooth address you gave there for those devices. should I specify my phone's address there?
<ikonia> SingAlong: correct
<frokensen> windows7 have touchscreen, ubuntu not, i think
<gp101> momomo: I don't mind, I don't think there is anything people can use to hack my system.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112202/
<sh1m0n> hi everyone, i have a little problem with grub. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 after Windows xp. Every Boot i get the a Boot screen. But if I want to start XP, i get : Error 13: invalid or unsupported executalbe format. I'm also quiet new to Ubuntu/Linux. Searching the net didn't really help
<SingAlong> ikonia: and should I use those auth and encrypt stuff?
<tritium> frokensen: you can use a touchscreen or tablet with linux
<holyguyver> So any other takers?
<ikonia> SingAlong: try both - first without - then with IF it works without
<ikonia> SingAlong: auth enabled should prompt for a pass key
<usser> dtolj, hm when u login as regular user its expired or when u do su?
<ikonia> SingAlong: (which should hopefully solve the poblem you're having)
<TuxSympathiser> kernel 2.6.27-11 is not turning my ethernet card off, is this a new feature of some sort?
<SingAlong> ikonia: oh yeah
<ikonia> SingAlong: try without first just to see if it pairs
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: all depends on the config
<SingAlong> ikonia: that passkey popping is what I think should solve the problem
<dtolj> usser: i log in as non-root and then sudo su, enter psw and it gives me Your account has expired; contact sys admin. (Ignored)
<ikonia> SingAlong: gopefully
<ikonia> hopefully
<ikonia> dtolj: you don't sudo su
<SingAlong> ikonia: Can I use Kate editor to add this and restart bluetooth?
<usser> dtolj, try sudo passwd root again
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, well I upgraded and -11 doesn't turn the ethernet off
<ikonia> dtolj: thats not the ubuntu security model
<miha> sh1m0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-905367.html check last two posts here
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: why should it ?
<holyguyver> My partition setup is set up so that I have two logical partitions & one extended partition with three partitions inside of it. I want to delete one of the partitions inside of my extended partition which  gparted will let me do, & then I want to shrink my extended partition which gparted will not let me do having the locked sign next to the extended partition. How can I shrink my extended partition?
<holyguyver> Hey is there a channel for gparted?
 * revourbis Hello.
<ikonia> holyguyver: to change the extended partitions you need to remove the 3 logical ones bellow it
<adaptr> holyguyver: you can't resize an extended partition that has logical partitions inside it
<dtolj> ikonia: usser i have just changed my root password again and when i sudo su or just su it still gives me that message
<Jeruvy> adaptr: he was told that :)
<ikonia> dtolj: you should not have set a root password
<minche> i need help
<minche> i had everything with compiz and emerald working
 * revourbis I have a little problem, I'm trying to run Diablo 2 trough wine, well it works but how do I make it connect to a certain server, wich it does in Windows because if a .reg file making it so.
<holyguyver> ikonia & adaptr , but my ubuntu root & home are in there.
<minche> and i installed fusion icon today
<ikonia> holyguyver: then you can't change it
<tritium> dtolj: don't sudo su, either.  Use "sudo -i"
<adaptr> holyguyver: those are the facts.
<minche> and now nothing is working T_T
<tsrk> how can I see the list of packages that I've asked to be installed?
<usser> dtolj, try sudo passwd -u root
<gp101> can someone help me, lsusb gives no output
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, if WOL is off then yes it should be turned off
<holyguyver> ikonia & adaptr , if I used partition magic or some other program could I?
<ikonia> holyguyver: no
<unop> dtolj, usser - it's not recommended you set the root password
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: err..whut ?
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr previous kernels do and windows xp does so what has changed in the latest kernel?
<usser> unop, i know, i told him
<argence> Bonsoir la foule
<Jeruvy> holyguyver: if its a FAT partition you could try FIPS...otherwise the ONLY tool I'm aware that COULD MAYBE do it is partition magic.
<adaptr> holyguyver: partition magic can move the partitions within, yes
<momomo> gp101: hmm, lines 343. "ohci" no guarantees but my linux book referring to kernel 2.4 mentions that it directly relates to usb
<dtolj> unop: why not
<unop> usser, so why use passwd -u ??
<miha> revourbis: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/using-regedit
<gp101> momomo: what do you think I should do?
<sh1m0n> miha: I my menu.lst looks exactly like that. I have 2 Harddrives in it. One Sata and one ide. Windows and ubuntu are on the ide.
<argence> Is there a french channel for Ubunto, pls ?
<SingAlong> ikonia: still getting the same error
<ikonia> argence: #ubuntu-fr
<revourbis> Thanks a lot miha.
<ikonia> SingAlong: still no popup for a passkey
<usser> unop, he wants to use sshfs root@host:/rootaccesibledir /mnt
<dtolj> unop: why can't i set the root password?
<argence> _____________________ Is there a french channel for Ubunto, pls ?
<holyguyver> Jeruvy it is an extended partition it has three partitions inside of it one is ext3, another is Fat32, & the third is ext3 again.
<momomo> gp101: add the suggested boot parameter from dmesg and try a restart
<ikonia> argence: #ubuntu-fr
<argence> thanks, iko
<miha> sh1m0n: i never had such problems, i just googled error message:P
<swtaarrs> has anyone else had xchat-gnome highlight lines that don't have any of the trigger words in them?
<tritium> dtolj: you can do you whatever you want, we just don't recommend it.
<unop> dtolj, you can set one, but there generally is no need for one
<holyguyver> adaptr, I do not want to move the partitions within, I want to shrink the extended partition.
<ikonia> holyguyver: you can't
<Rafase_282> hello
<ikonia> holyguyver: that has been told to you 3 - 4 times now
<miha> sh1m0n: i dont even have SATA, or do i? (perhaps in notebook)
<WIGGMPk> I have a question. In snypatic package manager, it shows me having "linux-headers-generic" at version 2.6.27.11.14 but I also show linux-header-2.6.27-11 which is version 2.6.27.11.14.... so whats the difference between the two besides the version.. and what can I remove?
<holyguyver> ikonia, I am not talking to you, & I was not asking that< I was simply telling him what I wanted to do as he seemed to have been not sure of what I was asking.
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, Wake On Lan
<ikonia> holyguyver: I'm just making it %100 clear - you can't
<dtolj> unop: do you mean you never use root? or are you logging is as sudoer
<sh1m0n> miha: but thx anyway. u wouldn't by any chance know the terminal command to show the partitions ...?
<gp101> momomo: ok I'll try to add pci=biosirq
<SingAlong> ikonia: still not working. I edited my hcid.conf file and restarted bluetooth. it shows the same error. here's my new hcid.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/112205/
<a[z]rael> the best player of movies from ubuntu?!
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: I know what WOL is, but it has nothing to do with whether your NIC is on or off
<mmm4m5m> Backup question please: I do 'tar /' archive. I is slow. I would like to clone root partition instead. Please tell me some simple solution and how to do it (do I have to use single user mode, etc)
<momomo> gp101: yes, good luck
<holyguyver> ikonia & I uinderstands I was simply letting him know what I was trying to acomplish as he seemed to have thought I wanted to move the ones inside of it around, which I do not.
<unop> dtolj, i don't ever log on as root .. but i become the superuser using sudo .. if that's what you mean
<miha> sh1m0n: 'fdisk /dev/sda' .. 'p' for 'print'
<adaptr> mmm4m5m: use a good backup solution to make an image of your root partition
<dtolj> unop: ok
<sh1m0n> ok, thx
<Jeruvy> adaptr: what imaging tools do you recommend? dd?   Or others?
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, hmm, for some reason -11 leaves it on which is a slight drain on battery power
<Xunie> Any startrek fans here?... ##startrek
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: what does this have to do with WOL ?
<ikonia> SingAlong: drop encyption
<ikonia> Xunie: dont spam
<mmm4m5m> adaptr: good solution like? about dd - again not sure. I want to clone partition without empty space in partition.
<tritium> Xunie: stay on topic
<adaptr> mmm4m5m: partimage, for instance
<sh1m0n> my partitions start all with sda1 .... but in the menu.lst is refered to hd1,0 ....could that be the problem?
<adaptr> mmm4m5m: you need free space on a drive to store the image
<ikonia> SingAlong: no - dont worry about that
<ikonia> SingAlong: sorry - not you
<ikonia> sh1m0n: don't worry about that
<nightrid3r> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> sh1m0n: grub uses a different name for disks
<sh1m0n> damn
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, well the ethernet adapter needs to be active in order for WOL to work
<sh1m0n> :(
<SingAlong> ikonia: any idea whats wrong?
<ikonia> SingAlong: drop the encyption line
<Xunie> ikonia, tritium, Sorry.. :/
<mmm4m5m> sh1m0n: in menu.lst I have only (hd0,#). I boot from usb, sometimes it is /dev/sda, sometimes it is /dev/sdb. But it works. I use uuid as kernel parameter.
<tritium> Xunie: that's ok
<sh1m0n> ikonia: do u have any idea, what i could to?
<vish> yo, exit!
<dangerduck> YOU FUCKIN MOTHER FUCKER
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: do you understand what WOL does ?
<revourbis> :))
<usser> dtolj, did it work?
<sh1m0n> mmm4m5m: ok, i will try...thx a lot, be back in a sec:-)
<SingAlong> ikonia: same error still
<sh1m0n> what das uuid as kernel parameter mean?
<ikonia> sh1m0n: it's a universal name for disks
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, yes it allows you to wake your computer up when its sleeping
<mmm4m5m> sh1m0n: I am not expert!!! someone told me - it works because boot hdd is always index 0. Maybe question is: where your grub is installed
<ikonia> SingAlong: try restarting /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: when it is *OFF*
<dtolj> unop: usser But i need to log in as root for sshfs, and somehow my root account on the host expired which prevents me from doing that
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: hint: there is not much kernel activity when the system is off
<Daremonai> I have a PCE 1200VA UPS, and it has a Serial RS-232 port on it (I got a serial to USB converter) anyway, I would like a software that allows me to track information about the UPS, does anyone know any such software? (it came with a program called: PowerTrack, but it only works on windows)
<usser> dtolj, did u try sudo passwd -u root
<cyrus__> if I want to automatically m ount an NFS partition at boot, how do I do that
<TuniX12> hello how to print bash script line by line in console?
<sh1m0n> mmm4m5: my grub should be installed on the same disk, but on another partition (i'm not so sure about that) :-S
<usser> dtolj, that should reset the expires field
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, nope which is why I don't understand why the new kernel doesn't shut the ethernet adapter off
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: understanding fail
<SingAlong> ikonia: I've been restarting bluetooth everytime I edit the file
<gp101> momomo: it worked  how can I make that permanent?
<dtolj> usser: Thank you usser passwd -u worked and now i can ssh as root
<ikonia> SingAlong: good call
<usser> dtolj, cool
<gp101> momomo: during setup I had to add noacpi acpi=off to the boot line
<ikonia> SingAlong: sounds most odd, all the nokia's and some other phones I use all work out of the box
<gp101> momomo: could that be the problem?
<nightrid3r> has anyone experience with an RTL8211CL network card under intrepid
<ikonia> SingAlong: out of interest have you setup gnokii to try to manage your bluetooth connecction ?
<usser> dtolj, set a strong password for root, make sure your box cannot be reached from the internet. and change ssh server port to something like 8022
<holyguyver> Alright, how in gparted do I change my systems home partition to aim at a different partition on an already installed instalation?
<ikonia> holyguyver: you don't do that in gparted
<ikonia> holyguyver: you do that in /etc/fstab
<SingAlong> ikonia: nope!
<usser> dtolj, thats just recommendations though :)
<nightrid3r> holyguyver: you dont
<ikonia> SingAlong: worth a try ?
<momomo> gp101: dont know how the switches exactly interrelate, sorry, one sec
<SingAlong> inokia: I'm trying to set this up programmatically
<gp101> momomo: how do I make what I add to the bootline permanent?
<Wille_eee> what would be the isue with a harddrive if i force mount it, and it goes wrong? i have important data in it.
<ikonia> SingAlong: fancy trying gnokii ?
<usser> holyguyver, you dont need gparted for that. edit /etc/fstab to mount /home on a different partition
<momomo> gp101: 1 sec
<TuxSympathiser> adatr, the link light is still flashing when I have shut down from kernel 2.6.27-11
<mmm4m5m> adaptr: thank you (about partimage). Checking now.
<cyrus__> if I want to automatically m ount an NFS partition at boot, how do I do that
<ikonia> cyrus__: put it in your fstab
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: and it always will
<cyrus__> ikonia - I have it there, still doesn't automatically  mount on boot
<dtolj> usser: this is not permanent setting anyways
<SingAlong> ikonia: I'm using Python both on my phone and Ubuntu to connect. I'll have to do this programmatically. or else I would have used Kbluetooth which worked for transfering files to my phone
<ikonia> cyrus__: what happens if you do "sudo mount $mountpoint" after boot ?
<usser> cyrus__, fstab line: server:/directory /mountpoint nfs default 0 0
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: if you think this has something to do with WOL then disable WOL before it shuts down
<holyguyver> .ikonia, nightrid3r, & usser , please do PM me with presice instructions or else perhaps an ubottu link to where I can read presice instructions on how to do thaty
<Wille_eee> or consecvenses however i spell that
<momomo> gp101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Setting%20kernel%20parameters
<adaptr> holyguyver: please pay attention while people help you here in channel, and don't ask for private help
<cyrus__> ikonia - it mou nts
<holyguyver> adaptr can you give me privet help?
<gp101> momomo: thanks a lot
<ikonia> cyrus__: interesting
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, WOL is disabled, so why would the new kernel not turn the ethernet adapter off?
<momomo> gp101: glad you came here
<usser> holyguyver, have you already created a new partition for your /home ?
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: how do you know it is disabled ?
<kevin_> Hello
<holyguyver> usser yes
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: as far as I know, WOL is a BIOS setting
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, I disabled it in the bios
<usser> holyguyver, do you know the name of it?
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: then it's disabled
<holyguyver> I can easily know that yes
<usser> holyguyver, right so run sudo blkid
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, so why does -11 leave the ethernet adapter active?
<usser> holyguyver, find your partition name and copy uuid
<holyguyver> usser what does that have to do with the fstab?
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: how do you know it is active ?
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, the link light is on
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: and ?
<usser> holyguyver, you'll have to modify your /home entry in fstab and its better to use uuid instead of the partition name because partition names change and uuids stay constant
<TuxSympathiser> adaptr, it shouldn't be
<adaptr> TuxSympathiser: ask a smarter question next time
<usser> holyguyver, so that u wouldnt end up with a broken system next you add a harddrive
<bonez46> what does ubuntu normally use to autogenerate xorg.conf?
<usser> bonez46, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knuck> so
<holyguyver> usser as I asked before do you have a link to a ubuntu wiki page that says this?
<knuck> i'm having problems with fstab
<nightrid3r> has anyone experience with an RTL8211CL network card under intrepid
<knuck> anyone willing to help?
<usser> holyguyver, oh, its all over the place hang on
<AR> knuck: just speak your problem
<bonez46> usser:  I run that it and it does nothing, no changes to my xorg.conf .. even with the '-phigh' flagg included
<usser> holyguyver, here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<knuck> for some reason i have on fstab entry that creates 3 partitions
<AR> bonez46: probably you want to rename your original xorg.conf first
<usser> bonez46, yea as of hardy information about video card/monitor modes is no longer stored in xorg.conf its only stuff like keyboard mouse etc.
<knuck> and those partitions are all owned by root so i can't write to them
<Danuk-men> jpin #Ubuntu-ar
<usser> bonez46, use xrandr to play around with resolutions and such
<Danuk-men> join #Ubuntu-ar
<natrixnatrix89> Hi! Is it possible to use bluetooth headphomes in ubuntu?
<holyguyver> usser, you meantioned some sort of uuid, yet that page does not have the words uuid on it.
<usser> holyguyver, this guide is a bit old, uuids only made inroads in the recent years
<usser> holyguyver, essentially instead of /dev/name you use a unique indentifier uuid thats the only difference
<jxander> why can't i see the copy progress bar in xfce?
<usser> holyguyver, heres more recent one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<keithclark> How do I stop fsck from starting every 22 boots?
<blakbass> c'est le chat francais?
<exodus_ms> Ifr
<revourbis> Can anyone tell me if there are any WYSIWYG HTML editors similar to dreamweaver on any of the software sources?
<nightrid3r> !fr | blakbass
<ubottu> blakbass: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<momomo> revourbis: check the bottom part of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Dreamweaver
<natrixnatrix89> guys.. Could you please tell me how to set up bluetooth headphones on ubuntu?
<AR> knuck: yes. by default they will be owned by root. probably you want to create a directory inside the partitions and with proper premission set, such that you can write into it
<knuck> cant i make the whole partition be mounted with 777?
<exodus_ms> revourbis: Quanta Bluefish Ginf Screem Nvu Mozilla Composer
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: there is no secret, follow the device instructions and go.
<nightrid3r> revourbis: have a look at amaya
<revourbis> I have that too.
<natrixnatrix89> Jeruvy: but how do I make the sounds on pc sound on headphones?
<revourbis> Well I have Quanta Bluefish but I don't seem to find the "design" button or switch or whatever...
<natrixnatrix89> I connected them. but what next?
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: that depends on what the protocals the bluetooth supports.
<AR> knuck: the only way i know how to do it is: for each line of your fstab file, in the options field(the 4th field), type in "noauto, rw, user". but then you need to mount those partitions manually
<knuck> uh
<knuck> i'm new to linux but
<natrixnatrix89> So can you recommend me anything?
<csana> how can i open .bundle files?
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: hmm, lets rephrase that..it depends on the protocals that the bluetooth devices support.
<norty> Question: I am trying to install a program that uses X-Windows and when I type the command 'make X-Configure name=linux' and then 'make' I get an error on make saying that I don't have some files such as: X11/Xlib.h... how do I fix this, what packages do I need?
<AR> knuck: for your reference: TuxSympathiser
<knuck> you're telling me every linux user has no access to write to their partitions?
<AR> knuck: for your reference: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/fstab.htm
<exodus_ms> revourbis: If you use Quanta Plus check out this link --> http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdewebdev/quanta/index.html
<usser> norty, sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<natrixnatrix89> Jeruvy: Ok then. something else - Is it possible to connect a bluetooth keyboard?
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: usually one device goes into 'discovery' mode, the other then searches, finds it, enters a password, and your connected.  What they actually do once connected is dependant on the protocals it supports.
<csana> how can i open .bundle files?
<TuxSympathiser> AR, hmm I am a reference or just you copied my name???
<AR> knuck: yes, for the root of each partitions, normally you won't want to give write premission to normal users.
<Fertech> how can i give permission to update my avg software
<knuck> security isn't a concern here seeing as only 2 people use this computer
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: in your keyboard manual it should state what it supports.  Make sure the computers BT radio supports it also (typically do), then if ther are problems let us know what you encounter
<momomo> csana: hmm, .bundle seems to be for OS X. you really need to open it?
<knuck> but ok
<baz> whats the command to mount my sftp locally: sftp://baz@172.16.113.134/var/www/roundcube
<csana> really? i downloaded the vmware installer for linux!?
<tuxflavoredwaffl> Hi!  Is there an equivalent of daemon tools for ubuntu 8.04?
<norty> usser: thanks!!
<Fertech> does any1 knows how 2 update avg
<natrixnatrix89> Jeruvy: Yes, but once it is connected.. Is there anything else I should do to make it work?
<nightrid3r> tuxflavoredwaffl: mount
<tuxflavoredwaffl> nightrid3r is that a terminal command?
<Fertech>  how can i give permission to update my avg software
<nightrid3r> tuxflavoredwaffl: yes
<usser> baz, what do you mean by mount locally?
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: technically no, some wireless devices have a 'connect' button on them since they do tend to sleep due to inactivity
<natrixnatrix89> Fertech: what is avg software?
<baz> csana, http://computerboom.blogspot.com/2008/11/how-to-install-vmware-on-ubuntu-bundle.html
<keithclark> How do I stop fsck from starting every 22 boots?
<Fertech> anti-virus
<baz> usser, i want it to show up as a folder thru another program
<momomo> Fertech: is avg a terminal program?
<csana> baz:thx ill check it out
<baz> csana, its not for osx
<tuxflavoredwaffl> could someone breakdown how to use the mount command to mount an .iso file pretty please?
<baz> csana, if u have more trouble after let me know i got it to work
<nightrid3r> momomo: avg is antivirus
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: does your bios see the keyboard at boot time?
<natrixnatrix89> Jeruvy: so it means Once the headphones are connected, they should work and play all the sounds my ubuntu plays?
<usser> baz, oh you need sshfs, once u have it sshfs baz@172.16.113.134:/var/www/roundcube /localdirectory
<knuck> hmm
<exodus_ms> Fertech: try this  system>administrator>users and groups
<knuck> i cant have the main partition as noauto
<knuck> this is a problem
<aaditya> !baz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baz
<csana> baz:wha?
<knuck> i dont get why fstab doesnt have entries for each partition in this drive
<Jeruvy> natrixnatrix89: hmm, not sure typically keyboards don't have AV protocals...but they might...
<aaditya> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<usser> tuxflavoredwaffl, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /media/cdrom
<exodus_ms> Fertech: then manage groups>select avg>press properties
<aaditya> !bar
<knuck> it's like one uiid for 3 partitions
<knuck> that doesnt let me do a lot
<tuxflavoredwaffl> usser and /path/to/isofile is the obvious ?
<exodus_ms> Fertech: then select all group members (root, your user, avg)
<usser> tuxflavoredwaffl, its where your .iso is located
<exodus_ms> Fertech: then press ok, close, close, reboot your system,  load up the system, load avg and run the update process.
<Jeruvy> !hcl | natrixnatrix89: did you check hcl?
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: did you check hcl?: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tuxflavoredwaffl> usser thankyou very much.  tux bless you.
<usser> tuxflavoredwaffl, no problem
<natrixnatrix89> ok
<natrixnatrix89> ill try
<csana> baz:well hte installers open@
<csana> *!
<mmm4m5m> adaptr: hi. Please little help. PartImage wiki pages (docs), does not tell anything about backup root partition. Advantage of using tar is, I do not have to use single user mode or live CD. What about partimage?
<ziggles> Hi guys, should i be running iptables?
<adaptr> mmm4m5m: systemrescuecd can do what you want
<knuck> AR: is there a way to recursively chmod?
<Jeruvy> ziggles: why?
<usser> knuck, chmod -R
<adaptr> ziggles: is your system directly connected to the internet ?
<knuck> that way i could just 777 the whole partition
<knuck> cool
<rodrigo> hola
<ziggles> adaptr: yep
<mmm4m5m> adaptr: I am sure - or every live CD. Question is: is it safe to do it in single user mode?
<Fertech> no its a terminal
<unop> knuck, chmodding everything to 777 is not wise
<exodus_ms> Fertech: no gui?
<adaptr> mmm4m5m: safe to do *what* ? to back up your system partition, it does not take a big brain to figure out that you cannot be running from that partitions while you're doing that
<Fertech>  but il try the manage groups
<heatmzzr> can you use ekiga to call a aol user?
<heatmzzr> aim user
<exodus_ms> Fertech: try this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112217/vv
<mmm4m5m> adaptr: i see :) (my brain is not big, that is why asking :) sorry)
<exodus_ms> Fertech: sorry --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112217/
<knuck> unop: well i used windows for the past 9 years and everything was basically 777
<Fertech> ok i got it thanks exodus
<knuck> having everything with only read permissions is being frustrating
<unop> knuck, windows does not use unix permissions - it has its own kind
<ziggles> adaptr: the system is directly connected to the net
<ziggles> How does one make the decision if they need iptables or not?
<adaptr> ziggles: then yes, you should most certainly be running iptables
<knuck> yes
<knuck> i'm sure you know windows though
<Tharko1978> anybody that can help me a bit?
<knuck> by default, every folder has read/write
<adaptr> ziggles: actually, you ARE running it, since it's part of the kernel, but you should install safe default rules
<exodus_ms> !ask | Tharko1978
<ubottu> Tharko1978: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziggles> adaptr: is it wrong to say that if i dont have services listening on various ports then i should be closed up like a turtle's ass?
<whatev> i thought you can login to the console, instead of gnome, by clicking 'console' from the login menu in ubuntu, but i dont see such an option. any ideas?
<ziggles> (water tight)
<Jeruvy> knuck: actually windows uses ACL's to handle permissions...but this is the wrong channel.
<yoyoned> ziggles: if you are connected directly to the net( no router) you need a firewall
<adaptr> ziggles: the safest way for exposed systems is to cloak all ports you don't use
<unop> knuck, that's not true for all users - it may be for the administrator account (but that really is a different case)
<zic> hellow mother fukera
<knuck> well
<forceflow> whatev: just switch ty tty1/2/...
<baz> usser, i got sshfs installed - how would i use it? :)
<knuck> in my computer there were always 2 adminstrator accounts
<HackSign> who can help me install grub to my computer ?
<knuck> so i dont think that will be a problem
<Jeruvy> !language | zic
<ubottu> zic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adaptr> ohmy > Guest25573
<whatev> what dose ctrl+alt+backspace do in gnome, close it?
<_VIM_> zic please use some tact
<yoyoned> HackSign: a little more specific?
<zash> whatev: kills the X server
<Tharko1978> I got problems playing streaming tv. What codec should i use?
<adaptr> whatev: it restarts Xorg
<usser> baz, sshfs user@server:/directory /localdirectory
<yoyoned> whatev: it kills the X server
<grobda24> Anyone any idea how to stop Google Earth starting another instance of it'self when I click on a KML link in Firefix ?
<whatev> will it throw me in a console?
<adaptr> answer fail, zash and yoyoned
<grobda24> Firefox*
<momomo> !grub | HackSign feel free to ask and stating your problem ;-)
<ubottu> HackSign feel free to ask and stating your problem ;-): GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adaptr> whatev: no
<HackSign> yoyoned,i made a lfs os
<minche> i cant connect my mobile phone :(
<ziggles> baz: mkdir ~/somedirectory; sshfs sshuser@ip:/remote/path ~/somedirectory;
<zash> adaptr: how so?
<adaptr> zash: it restarts X
<HackSign> yoyoned,and when i exec grub-install there r something wrong ....
<zash> adaptr: no, it makes X kill itself, and then gdm restarts X
<momomo> Tharko1978: which player do you use?
<adaptr> zash: in ubuntu, anyway, since ubuntu runs gdm as a service, which will always restart X
 * Tcl  is away got to go 
<ziggles> adaptr: yoyoned:  is there like a default set of rules i should be using for iptables?
<minche> anyone?
<HackSign> yoyoned,bash returned "stage1 not read correctly"
<adaptr> ziggles: install firestarter or some such and read some guiedlines
<Tharko1978> momomo: I just use the player that comes with Ubuntu.. Newbie here
<minche> i cant open my mpbiloe phone memory card :/
<HackSign> yoyoned,do u know y ?
<ziggles> adaptr: any suggestions for guides? :)
<momomo> Tharko1978: ok, then does it offer you to download a plugin as soon as the player starts playing the media stream?
<dougl> is there anyway I can use a utility to check what kind of motherboard is in my 8.10 box?
<adaptr> ziggles: firestarter makes it quite easy, but I would suggest an INPUT policy of DROP, which means don't respond, i.e. cloak
<Tharko1978> momomo: I did that but nothing happens. I get at black screen where the clip should be, but it looks like an image of a paper if you know what i mean..
<momomo> dougl: lspci can list tons of hardware info for you
<unop> dougl,  sudo dmidecode
<Fertech> so what do i do after i select avg
<sambagirl> is ubuntu based on debian?
<tritium> sambagirl: yes
<ziggles> dougl: also try sudo lshw
<Limitt> how do you manually configure dns in wireless
<Limitt> Im getting dns problems
<sambagirl> has anyone installed opensips in ubuntu?
<Limitt> I dont need dns to be working to use this correct?
<ziggles> Limitt: you can add  your own dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<Limitt> no nice litte gui for tiat
<usser> ziggles, that wont work dhcp client will overwrite that
<momomo> Tharko1978: not sure if i get it, do you mind posting a screenshot?
<ziggles> usser: oh that's true.
<Fertech> ok let me check out the link
<usser> Limitt, you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add prepend lines
<dougl> thanks guys
<ziggles> Limitt: can you manually set them in the wireless router?
<usser> Limitt, with the dns servers you would like to use
<Limitt> i just want to use my router ip address as the dns
<Limitt> that worked in windowz
<Limitt> and on my xbox 360 and everything
<usser> Limitt, add prepend domain-name-servers ip_of_your_router; to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Limitt> so there really is not a gui app for this?
<adaptr> Limitt: network-manager has a GUI
<Tharko1978> momomo: If i click on the screen i get the message that i dont got the permission to use it! Something with the user rights?
<usser> Limitt, there is, but its really easier and more foolproof to do it manually
<usser> Limitt, if u do it by hand you'll know exactly that its there and that it works, with network manager you never know its a bloody mess
<grizlo42> i just did an update a few days ago, and now any accelerated graphics don't work
<momomo> Tharko1978: what is the stream url?
<Fertech> can i plug i usb hard drive with windows and scan that drive or is avg anti-virus for linux only
<sambagirl> is anyone successfully using magicjack with linux?
<Javier> hello, i've got a problem, when i try to watch a fullscreen video in youtube, because as soon as i press the icon for fullscreen it takes me back to regular, can somebody help me?
<Tharko1978> http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/458109
<Limitt> true true
<grizlo42> i have an ati radeon hd 3650, and it used to work fine for all opengl at least when compiz wasn't running, but thats a separate issue
<Limitt> could you type the location on more time
<Limitt> it did not come up
<usser> sambagirl, if u running linux with any image viewer/editor you're already using imagemagick
<usser> sambagirl, oops sorry read that wrong nvm
<sambagirl> no no usser magicjack
<_VIM_> HI I need to mount this External USB hdd Permanently 24/7 the UUID is e95890e6-66d4-40e6-86a8-6a260269e1d7 and it's on /dev/sde1  how would I set Fstab up for this?
<usser> sambagirl, yea sorry
<Jeruvy> Javier: any errors noted in /var/log/messages (out of memory or such...)
<sambagirl> ok
<Fertech> is there any ubuntu anti-virus  that i can scan to a usb windows drive
<usser> Fertech, clamAV
<Jeruvy> Fertech: clamav
<Jinxed-32> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Javier> ﻿Jeruvy; how can i check that?
<PMEDUB> Can anyone help me figure out why I cannot connect to a wireless network?
<Fertech> ok
<exodus_ms> _VIM_: what fs is the external hdd using
<usser> Limitt, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<momomo> Tharko1978: i see
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: ext3
<Fertech> thanks usser and jeruvy
<slim_> hello all, i'm using Communication controller to extend serial ports how to know which port belog to ttys12 or 3 ?
<IceLord> #ubuntu-gr
<grizlo42> now catalyst won't let it do accelerated graphics, compiz doesn't work, and glxgears show an error
<sambagirl> i am downloading asterick from the suppository. will it automatically install and setup asterick for me?
<Tharko1978> momomo: i tried that url on win xp and that works with that one, but not on my Ubuntu
<earl__> question..  Whats he best program to watch dvd's and have the correct codecs
<racecar56> hi everyone
<divyesh> i installed ubuntu in windows
<racecar56> mplayer has awesome codecs but idk about dvd
<racecar56> lol kool
<usser> earl__, vlc with libdvdcss2
<raxial> earl_:  I like vlc
<divyesh> it is booting very slowly
<scottj> How do I load a key into memory so that for my entire session ssh will try to use it for authentications?
<racecar56> i replaced windows with ubuntu
<earl__> where do i get vlc
<divyesh> ya we can do it
<sambagirl> run ubuntu in windows via wubi
<momomo> Tharko1978: i am trying to find out which codec they use, opening html source..
<sambagirl> that works real well.
<ziggles> adaptr: im checking out firestarter now.  so, should i add a rule for Every port i use? ie aim ports, http, ftp etc all that?
<divyesh> but
<usser> earl__, sudo apt-get install vlc
<md22> i replaced windows vista (BOOTLEGGED) with Ubuntu
<divyesh> it is running slowly
<raxial> earl_:  use apt-get....what usser said
<tritium> md22: please dont' even discuss bootleg software here
<divyesh> i did the same it is VERY slow
<Tharko1978> momomo: Ok.. Im so newbie on Ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Javier: either view the /var/log/messages file in an editor or pager, or simply use the Admin -> system logs option from the menu.
<_VIM_> HI I need to mount this External USB hdd Permanently 24/7 the UUID is e95890e6-66d4-40e6-86a8-6a260269e1d7 and it's on /dev/sde1  how would I set Fstab up for this?
<_VIM_> ext 3
<md22> tritium:not at all :D
<divyesh> any solutions ?
<tritium> md22: good.  It's strictly offtopic here.
<exodus_ms> mkdir /mnt/externalHDD   then  mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/externalHDD
<divyesh> why so tritium ??
<exodus_ms> _VIM_: mkdir /mnt/externalHDD   then  mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/externalHDD
<tritium> divyesh: because it's illegal
<divyesh> kk
<Javier> ﻿Jeruvy: it says nothing
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: its already mounted
<tritium> divyesh: that should go without saying
<Jeruvy> Javier: hmm thats typically a huge log...are you sure?
<divyesh> i am noob in this ubuntu
<Limitt> whts the easiest text editor to start it with?
<slim_> my question in other way how to know serial port  on my pc ?
<racecar56> i have been using ubuntu scince 8.04.0
<skinofstars1> Limitt: gedit
<racecar56> but ive been using linux for ages
<SiDi> exodus_ms: he wants the /etc/fstab line for it
<divyesh> is ubuntu 8.10 latest ??
<racecar56> yes
<Limitt> lol could of guessed that.. like an idiot i tried kedit
<divyesh> ok
<racecar56> but 9.04a3 is latest unstable
<racecar56> i reccomend 8.10
<divyesh> no unstable ones
<racecar56> HIGHLY
<_VIM_> exodus_ms: /dev/sda1 isnt my external that's my main internal hdd
<SiDi> divyesh: yes it is, but 9.04 alpha 3 is out too
<SiDi> racecar56: :)
<md22> tritium:so far i have setup my machine as a media server/workstation all with ubuntu 8.10
<divyesh> fedora 9 was unstable
<skinofstars1> Limitt: it comes as default, though of course you can tweak it with some plugins
<racecar56> i don't like 9.04a3 its too buggy
<tritium> md22: good deal
<divyesh> ya
<racecar56> the shutdown dialog was UGULY
<skinofstars1> Limitt: asuming you're using gnome
<racecar56> *ugly
<racecar56> yes
<TrueDD-Ubuntu> Hi all
<racecar56> hi
<The_Rebel> do any of you fine Ubuntu folks know how to get the magic sysreq key working?
<divyesh> racecar56: modify it
<racecar56> :o
<divyesh> :lol:
<PMEDUB> question: I have a belkin N1 Wireless Desktop Card. I am trying to connect to an unsecure Wireless G network.    I can see the network, when I tell it to connect it sais 'connecting'. and then sais 'disconnected'  Can anyone offer some suggestions?
<racecar56> ubuntu > windows
<divyesh> just kidding
<SiDi> The_Rebel: sysreq key ?
<The_Rebel> if you don't know what it is, don't ask.
<racecar56> restart ur comp PMEDUB
<earl__> how do i install libdvdcss2 for vlc
<SiDi> racecar56: divyesh you could chat about 9.04 in #ubuntu+1, more appropriated
<The_Rebel> i'm th eone that needs the help..
<The_Rebel> the one*
<tritium> earl__: through medibuntu
<tritium> !medibuntu | earl__
<ubottu> earl__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<md22> when is  9.04 coming out
<PMEDUB> Racecar- I have tried that.  Even reinstalled Ubuntu
<numus> are people still using compiz-fusion or is there a new decorate that is all the rage
<racecar56> hmmm
<exodus_ms> _VIM_: in fstab <device> <mountpoint> <filesystem> <mount options> 0 0
<racecar56> weird
<tritium> md22: in April, 2009.  Hence, the ".04" in the release version
<zash> The_Rebel: do you happen to have a laptop with a "Fn" key?
<_VIM_> md22: should be end of April
<divyesh> compiz is using a lot of memory
<md22> ok
<racecar56> i have a FN key
<The_Rebel> my keyboard has an FN key.
<divyesh> in ubuntu
<racecar56> and my laptop is prehistoric
<racecar56> xD
<The_Rebel> i've tried other keyboards too
<divyesh> it is using 40 MB in mine :(
<The_Rebel> and i can't get it working
<numus> divyesh what are people using as window decorates
<tritium> md22: the versioning is Y.MO
<_VIM_> racecar56: mines an abacus :)
<racecar56> lol
<sambagirl> is anyone playing lfs in ubiuntu successfully?
<numus> i remember when beryl was big... i just got wubi to install with windows 7 so i am relearning ubuntu
<racecar56> ack
<zash> The_Rebel: i have to press Alt+Fn+(SysRq|Del)+other key
<racecar56> i think windows 7 will suck
<Jinxed-32> Is it recommended that i partition my harddrive on my laptop with the built in vista function over the install disk?
<SiDi> !ot > racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<numus> racecar56 you obviously dont think well
<md22> tritium: ok. tanks
<divyesh> it sucks i have tht beta version
<sambagirl> windows 7 = vista
<divyesh> no
<Guest95678> I have this domain, 'www.webcouture.ma', I can enable it using a2ensite www.webcouture.ma and disable it, so it's well configured, but...I can only access it using the IP. Please, can anyone explain me step by step what must I do in order to access the domain name instead of the IP? I'm quite a newby
<numus> sambagirl you obviously dont know what hte hell you are talking about
<The_Rebel> zash, your using Intrepid? and what keyboard layout?
<racecar56> i agree with sambagirl
<racecar56> windows 7 ain't gonna be better
<racecar56> if at all
<zash> The_Rebel: intrepid, yes. swedish keyboard
<numus> obviously you are dumb racecar56
<sambagirl> numus i do know further more i work at ibm and deal with lenovo daily and i know i know more then you do about vista or windows 7.
<racecar56> ...
<skinofstars1> racecar56: sambagirl: this is not a windows bashing channel
<divyesh> 11
<Javier> ﻿Jeruvy: i'm completely sure
<SiDi> Guest95678: when you assign a domain name to an IP you need to wait 1/2 days for the DNS servers all over the world to refresh their data
<numus> wow sambagirl
<Daremonai> I need some UPS software tool for PCE.
<sambagirl> tnis isnt bashing i just said windwos 7 = vista
<baz_> ziggles, when I mount the sshfs, everything seems to work and the mount appears in nautilus - however when I tryu to access it, it says "permission denied" - i made the local folder in my home directory... what do u think?
<sambagirl> if that is bashing so be it
<numus> ibm huh.. you work for some arbitrary company and that makes you an expert
<The_Rebel> it's odd for my zash, jaunty works for me, yet the Intrepid LiveCD doesn't work.
<racecar56> yeah
<The_Rebel> me*
<md22> every OS has it place
<thansen> is there an easy way to turn a livecd into a pxe install?
<sambagirl> arbitrary? ibm? laugh.
<numus> no windows 7 is not vista.. anymore then windows xp is windows 95
<SiDi> sambagirl: feel free to go claim it at #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<racecar56> xD
<sambagirl> is anyone playing lfs in ubiuntu successfully?
<divyesh> why can't we play multiple audio files in  linux
<racecar56> idk
<racecar56> 1 driver for 1 audio
<racecar56> O_o
<sambagirl> i asked some specific questions and none have been answered.
<momomo> Tharko1978: it doesnt even work for me in winxp, sorry
<Javier> ﻿﻿Jeruvy: can it be compiz related?
<SiDi> The_Rebel: this can come from better hardware support from the latest kernel, the one used by jaunty
<divyesh> but in windos we can play many files
<tritium> sambagirl: I answered you
<sambagirl> i didnt see it tritum
<zash> The_Rebel: SysRq might be disabled on the live-cd
<thansen> divyesh: you want something like pulseaudio, or alsa dmix
<racecar56> i gtg bye
<sambagirl> you play it tritium?
<The_Rebel> i'll try an install
<SiDi> sambagirl: sambagirl: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3755http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3755
<racecar56> btw tomorrow is February
<racecar56> cya
<sambagirl> thanks sidi
<The_Rebel> fresh install that is, my current setup is highly customized..
<divyesh> i want amarok and some other game audio
<SiDi> sambagirl: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3755 here sorry *
<tritium> sambagirl: I don't play games.  I answered your question about ubuntu being based on debian.
<Tharko1978> momomo: OK... Thanks for the help anyway
<WIGGMPk> I am running into a problem when trying to uninstall some old kernel images. Can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/112227/
<bastones> HI... I'm still having problems with Ubuntu ... sometimes it doesn't register the keys I type such as 'hllo'... I've tried reinstalling Ubuntu with no luck ... I don't have such a problem in Windows?
<momomo> !codecs | Tharko1978 this is also a place worth hunting..
<ubottu> Tharko1978 this is also a place worth hunting..: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<numus> barstones you need to be more specific on setup and everything
<SiDi> divyesh: you can play multiple audio files with linux T_T
<Jeruvy> Javier: um, I can't help with compiz, don't know anything about it, sorry
<sambagirl> i have not been able to get enemy territory to work in ubuntu i know others have...anyone in here has had success?
<ziggles> baz_: did you try to mount a remote location you dont have access to?   for example, i made the mistake in the past of trying to mount user@someip-35.com:/  when i actually only had access to User's home dir...  user@someip-35.com:/home/user
<numus> does anyone know if compiz-fusion is still the "latest" and "greatest" in gui windows dressing?
<SiDi> sambagirl: did you try through wine or with the official installer for linux ? it works better than under windows here
<s0101> how can i install gtk from the terminal?
<_VIM_> "But in windows we can do this or that..." Linux has gotten a lot easier recently, but PLEASE do not compare windows with Linux, Oranges and Grapefruit are both citrus fruits but they are NOT the same...
<Rawplayer> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kleemajo> Gah ok I just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday and I'm loving it so far, but there is one main problem that I can't find answers to anywhere. My /var/log file takes up 16 GB for no reason? Is that supposed to happen?
<sambagirl> i tried the linux installer.
<sambagirl> i will try through windows.
<SiDi> _VIM_: is this addressed to me ? :/
<sambagirl> umm wine i mean
<tomatr> I should stop being lazy and reboot soon. Security update has been configured for like 1-2 days now, still not rebooted.
<bastones> numus I've only just got Ubuntu reinstalled and still having keyboard problems on my ADVENT 5611 laptop...even when typing your username the first character didn't register on the screen...I don't know what the problem could be I don't have this problem in Windows which is on a separate partition
<numus> sambagirl have you tried vmware ?
<tomatr> for kernel 2.6.27-11
<momomo> Kleemajo: no, whats the content?
<tomatr> should I do that?
<_VIM_> does the shoe fit SiDi ?
<tomatr> anyone did that?
<Javier> ﻿Jeruvy: ok thanks
<Guest95678> ppl, what does this mean?
<Guest95678> root@marius-laptop:~# /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Guest95678>  * Reloading web server config apache2                                                                                [Sat Jan 31 22:13:36 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<FloodBot1> Guest95678: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<numus> barstones do the same keys work on windows...
<sambagirl> i use vmware fusion on my macbook but there is a mac version for that so no not necessisarily.
<baz_> ziggles, I can access my folder like this with no problem: sftp://baz@172.16.113.134/var/www/roundcube
<divyesh> no amc here plz
<divyesh> *mac
<baz_> ziggles, and this seems to be succesful: sudo sshfs baz@172.16.113.134:/var/www/roundcube /home/baz/RoundCube
<SiDi> sambagirl: you need the linux installer and the dvd. Performance will be much better with the linux installer. idSoftware has a pretty big FAQ for linux somewhere on their site, and we have 2/3 forum posts with a lot of advice, you should have a look there
<bastones> numus the keys DO work but sometimes they dont when I type them in Ubuntu...I dont have this problem in Windows at all...
<sambagirl> ok thanks sidi
<Kleemajo> momomo: there are a couple files that take up ~4 GB each, with names like messages.0. I've tried opening them but they just seem to be blank text files
<numus> bastones how much memory do you have in your laptop?
<bastones> 1GB
<tomatr> I should stop being lazy and reboot soon. Security update has been configured for like 1-2 days now, still not rebooted.
<numus> bastones ubuntu xubuntu or kubuntu
<tomatr> for kernel 2.6.27-11
<DigitalKiwi> baz_: what happens when you try without sudo (the sshfs command)
<tomatr> anyone did that?
<sambagirl> i am using wubi so i have some what of a degredation for things, is that necessisarily true?
<baz_> ziggles, but then I receive the error: "Could not display "/home/baz/RoundCube" "Access was Denied"
<sambagirl> this isnt a raw ubuntu install perse
<momomo> Kleemajo: this was a fresh install, right?
<SiDi> sambagirl: this link is a bit outdated but very complete : http://community.enemyterritory.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14144
<Guest12193> i just bought a wireless keyboard & mouse to so i could install ubuntu on ps3. kboot doesn't recognise the keyboard correctly. if i repeatedly try to associate the keyboard & receiver, it gets picked up but then kboot disables the usb receiver. any ideas if i can add drivers to kboot or should i just keep buyin wireless keyboards until one works :)
<baz_> DigitalKiwi, hmm, good point! I will try that
<bdelin88> could anyone help me with an apache issue, the apache channel is full of assholes and banned me
<numus> sambagirl wubi only installs a ext3 ghost partition ontop of an ntfs system..
<divyesh> ya
<dede> hello
<divyesh> i too did that
<Kleemajo> yes, fresh install from the live cd. I'm dual booting with a 20 GB linux partition, 4 GB of which I partitioned off for swap if that makes a difference
<divyesh> but it is very slow
<divyesh> compared to fresh installation
<erUSUL> !ask | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sambagirl> ahh ok numus. i would suspect i can save that ubuntu directory and use it with maybe gparted and use it as a real install yes?
<tomatr> I should stop being lazy and reboot soon. Security update has been configured for like 1-2 days now, still not rebooted.
<bastones> numus Ubuntu
<tomatr> for kernel 2.6.27-11
<bastones> 8.10
<tomatr> anyone did that?
<bdelin88> anyone in here familiar with apache?
<momomo> Kleemajo: do you mind to pastebinit 'ls -al /var/log'?
 * DigitalKiwi doesn't need sudo for sshfs, just make sure that  you've set the owner and permissions on the place you mount it to *before* trying to mount first time
<tomatr> Jack_Sparrow: should I update to kernel 2.6.27-11?
<momomo> !pastebinit > Kleemajo
<bdelin88> apache and virtual hosting?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<sambagirl> what is ldconfig?
<tomatr> Jack_Sparrow: I should stop being lazy and reboot soon. Security update has been configured for like 1-2 days now, still not rebooted.
<svl> When upgrading between versions (in this case from 8.04 to 8.10), is there an easy way to not install certain large packages (for example evolution; I don't use it, and I'm just going to remove it as soon as it's installed again), to save some download time?
<numus> sambagirl while ubuntu is loaded up.. it thinks it is on its own ext3 partition.. it is like having a disk iso.. when you mount the iso with daemon tools it thinks it mounts the disk into a drive while it really is only stored in a single structure file
<dede> hello what goes on here
<momomo> !pastebin > Kleemajo
<ubottu> Kleemajo, please see my private message
<sambagirl> ahh i see numus
<Jack_Sparrow> tomatr I am happy with mine where it is, you still should not have a problem with yours
<divyesh> sambagirl
<SiDi> sambagirl: check here too, some stuff might help you after install : http://community.enemyterritory.com/forums/showthread.php?p=399431#post399431
<divyesh> it is just like another prog for windows
<numus> sambagirl the install for ubuntu over wubi is teh same as ubuntu on its own partition... the only difference is.. one lives in a "virtual" disk.. the other on a physical partition.. but the install, drivers, and files are all identical.. that is why you actually download a ubuntu install iso with wubi instead of a seperate os
<tomatr> Jack_Sparrow: you're using that kernel?
<sambagirl> ahh
<numus> samabgirl all wubi does is the same thing daemon tools does... mounts the iso
<divyesh> but because of this virtal dist performace is slowed down :P
<tomatr> Jack_Sparrow: you're using 2.6.27-11 ?
<divyesh> *virtual
<numus> sambagirl but wubi is a little more advanced because it fakes a whole file structure
<Jack_Sparrow> tomatr -7 on this box
<sambagirl> ldconfig appears to be very important.
<bdelin88> ANYONE KNOW ANY APACHE / VIRTUAL HOSTING?
<bastones> numus I'm using Ubuntu 8.10
<sambagirl> ahh i see numus
<numus> divyesh no.. not in any way
<dede> so im downloading ubuntu,will it affect me if im downloading it on a mac?
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88, please see my private message
<Guest95678> how do I make the hostname resolve to the local IP of the server on my machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> dede iso is an iso
<divyesh> numus i am experiencing it
<dede> ok?
<bdelin88> Jack_Sparrow: jack how do i get unbanned from an IRC channel
<divyesh> booting is very slow
<numus> bastones my only guess would be that other programs are using up memory and you are in essence "lagging" while tryign to type
<The_Rebel> i'd also like to know this, Guest93378
<numus> bastones search google for any known issues with your model and ubuntu
<Shinjin> Hey, I've been thinking about setting up a linux server for both the experience and some minor uses. It will deal with mainly windows but also linux desktops. I was wondering if there was a way to see what the user was logged in as on the current desktop and authenticate from that.
<Jack_Sparrow> bdelin88 Not by asking in here..  PM me and we can talk
<numus> divyesh is your ntfs system fragmented?
<Guest95678> how do I make the hostname resolve to the local IP of the server on my machine?
<divyesh> yeah
<momomo> bdelin88: i believe you got banned because you refused to read the docu and try by yourself in the first place
<numus> divyesh that would cause very slow ubuntu boot times of wubi
<divyesh> numus i think some problem with y procesor
<The_Rebel> i'd also like to know this, Guest93378
<Javier> hi, i'm having some troubles with compiz, when i try to play a video in fullscreen in youtoube it won't let me, i know this beacause when in turn off the visual effects i can watch the vids in full screen, can anybody tell me what visual effect is causing this?
<The_Rebel> since we're repeating ourselfs
<divyesh> it is core quad
<dede> ok this is WAYYYY TOO geeky for me, BAI BAI
<The_Rebel> lol @ dede
<numus> divyesh probably not... try doing a defrag on the ntfs file system..
<divyesh> k sure
<dede> i like wyldryde better
<dede> BAI BAI
<raxial> Shinjin:  the who command shows who is currently logged in and where
<numus> dede LOL.... i just got back into ubuntu after i got my new 7.2k rpm 320 gig laptop harddrive..
<divyesh> but is ubuntu 8.10 suited for multi threading numus ??
<The_Rebel> too slow numus
<The_Rebel> is there an #ubuntu-singles channel?
<Kleemajo> Here's the pastebin:
<Kleemajo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112233/
<phirestalker> has the process changed for setting up authentication with libam-blue for intrepid or do I still just edit the config file and the pam config files?
<Shinjin> raxial: So it would be possible to put that in a script and authenticate based on that then? Like if who == _____
<Kleemajo> There are a few huge files for no reason...
<numus> divyesh idk.. considering i am running ubuntu 8.10 over wubi on an ntfs system running windows 7 on a coore 2 duo... and my friends i7 runs ubuntu with no problem.. i would say it has no problem handling it
<divyesh> hmmm
<web_change> oh
<numus> divyesh you have a core 2 quad?
<divyesh> yeah
<phirestalker> oh and is there a wiki for setting up fingerprint authentication for login?
<numus> divyesh that is not a multithreaded processor
<raxial> shinjin:  it's a console command, so yes, it can be used in a script.....I've no idea about authentication controls though
<divyesh> it is
<numus> divyesh no.. the quad's use multiple cores...
<divyesh> i think it is unable to utilize processor efficiently
<Shinjin> Okay, I'll do some more research using that. Thanks so much for the help.
<numus> divyesh the only multithreaded process by intel right now is the i7
<divyesh> :S
<divyesh> ok
<momomo> Kleemajo: i am thinking about a tool which creates an extract of a text file listing lines by frequencies, but i have no idea
<numus> divyesh i7 is a quad core processor with multithreaded (which appears at 8 cores)
<csana> baz:it works thanks
<divyesh> wow
<divyesh> which company manufactures it ??
<Kleemajo> well, would it be safe to delete those files?
<numus> divyesh the only other multithreaded processor out there right now is the phanom II...
<rusbert> hi how you guys doing
<divyesh> ultraspaec t2 has 8 cores
<numus> divyesh the i7? it is intel.. the brand new line
<momomo> Kleemajo: what does "wc -l /var/log/kern.log.0" f.e. tell you?
<divyesh> oh
<numus> divyesh intel i7 920, 940 and 960.. top of the line..
<divyesh> intel
<divyesh> ok :)
<divyesh> but power consumption ?? numus ?
<divyesh> i think they get heatd very soon
<Kleemajo> They are only logs after all, aren't they?
<numus> divyesh core 2 quads are garbage.. i7 is lower power consumption then quad extremems.. built on 45nm technology
<momomo> Kleemajo: yes, they are log files, but the sheer size is strange indeed
<rusbert> any IT/GEEKs From Tampa, Florida.. im looking to start an it team and im looking for locals..
<jaypro> do you guys know where i can find the user manual for 761GX-M754 v3.0C? found it for v1.0, but not v3.0c
<divyesh> i read some where that intel is using 30 nm
<numus> divyesh and the i7 is actually cheaper to buy then a quad... and the 920 beats the overclocked q9660 (i think that is the model of the high end extreme) out of the water...
<obi_> I have ubuntu intrepid, and  cant connect to wpa protected wireless network. it trys to connect and then spits back a differnt password than the one i entered. any suggestions? i have looked around and it appears that this is a problem in intrepid, are there any bug fixes?
<divyesh> ohk but it is still not released in India numus
<momomo> rusbert: the ubuntu wiki has a list of all local channels (quite likely florida is included)
<numus> nope.. still 45nm
<numus> divyesh this is why i say. when people try to tell me windows 7 = vista they are dumb.. i do know a lot about computers.. even though i work for the bureau of radiation control in florida
<Stag> ubuntu ftw
<The_Rebel> zash.. i just tried a fresh install
<divyesh> yeah
<momomo> Kleemajo: what does "wc -l /var/log/kern.log.0" f.e. tell you. it counts the lines and would tell us if the file really is empty. if it were, you might have to dig a bit deeper
<The_Rebel> not sure what else i can test to pin point the issue
<divyesh> but hey i think microsoft does the same numus
<divyesh> it simply changes the stupid gui
<Mrdudecool> Hi, I got a ubuntu disk today and I try to install it and this happens: http://i44.tinypic.com/2j2gaci.jpg
<numus> divyesh no.. windows 7 is highly more stable and less memory intensive as vista
<Kleemajo> hey sorry, I tried it and thought I was doing it wrong, but that command actually does nothing
<numus> divyesh it is the same as windows 95, 98, me, and xp.. all built on the same code.. but each recoded to be more efficent
<divyesh> wow
<numus> divyesh and Nt, 2000... both built on  off the nt system
<Kleemajo> except it screws up my terminal and gets rid of the xxxx$ before the commands
<divyesh> Mrdudecool lol
<Mrdudecool> divyesh, what?
<numus> divyesh vista and 2007 where the first windows since 95 to be built on a new code.. so ya the first had bugs (95 was buggy as hell)  but as happened with 98, windows 7 is the new standard
<divyesh> that picture
<Mrdudecool> what about it?
<divyesh> u took it with camera ??
<Mrdudecool> yeah because i had to shut down the laptop as it wouldnt go any further
<cyrus__> how do I set the domain name in ubuntu
<divyesh> o thanks numus i never knew these things
<numus> divyesh i am beta tesitng windows 7 right now.. the os in general is amazing, but windows media player 12 SUCKS...
<adaptr> numus: vista built on new code ? are you joking ?
<momomo> Kleemajo: what are the fist lines of "strings /var/log/kern.log.0"?
<divyesh> Mrdudecool do a disk chesk before installing
<numus> adaptr why dont you go to the google
<Mrdudecool> a disk check?
<divyesh> numus i too have this windows 7
<adaptr> numus: the google doesn't like me
<divyesh> i am not experimenting on that
<sambagirl> i am going to setup a top secret bbs. citadel should work yes?
<adaptr> sambagirl: step one would be not telling us you're going to do that
<divyesh> Medudecool it checks wether all files are there on th disk or not
<Mrdudecool> ah ok, well i did get it sent in the mail
<sambagirl> :D
<Mrdudecool> so i think it should
<numus> does anyone know what hte latest in window decorate for ubuntu is... i am kinda out of touch.. i still remember beryl being the rage
<rts> hey all
<The_Rebel> numus..
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, i'm trying to get telugu fonts to work (and the login screen does work) - but when i login, X freezes. english is fine though :-/
<The_Rebel> compiz++ maybe
<numus> the_rebel yes
<mick_laptop> anyone have any ideas as to what it could be?
<numus> the_rebel not compiz_fusion anymore?
<The_Rebel> it is
<The_Rebel> but this is a different spin..
<The_Rebel> you asked for the latest..
<The_Rebel> and their not window decorators
<The_Rebel> their window managers
<The_Rebel> Emerald is a window decorator
<numus> same thing to me :)
<tritium> The_Rebel: s/their/they're
<Kleemajo> momomo: my terminal just spewed out thousands of lines of text and froze on me...
<The_Rebel> thanks for the spelling tip tritium.
<yoyoned> Kleemajo: what do you tell it to do
<numus> tritium.. you are to heavy
<numus> why dont you split :)
<Kleemajo> I can try to do a screen cap of it, but selecting text makes it just erase the text from the terminal...
<adaptr> numus: he's right. why don't you ?
<yoyoned> numus: :-D
<numus> adaptr do you even under it?
<numus> err understand
<yoyoned> Kleemajo: what did you type to make it do that
<momomo> Kleemajo: so it means the file is not empty or contains bogus data. for the moment i suggest deleting the log files if you need harddrive space. in case the problem occurs you could recome here any time
<Kleemajo> I typed the line that momomo gave me into the terminal: "strings /var/log/kern.log.0"
<tritium> numus: just stay on topic, please
<numus> no sense of humour
<Kleemajo> ok, well, they are taking up my entire hard drive so I definitely need to get rid of them
<numus> p.s. if anyone was wondering.. if you are running windows 7.. and youo applied orbitz patch to remove the watermark.. you wont be able to install wubi or use any compatibility modes.. just fyi
<Kleemajo> I guess I'll delete them and hope for the best
<Kleemajo> thanks for the help
<numus> alright i am out.. thanks for the help
<Kleemajo> uh... one last thing. I'm getting "permission denied" when I try to delete the files. How can I get around that?
<yoyoned> Kleemajo: sudo
<web_change> ppl, can I get some apache help here?
<SiDi> Kleemajo: you need to be root to delete these files. open a terminal, move to this directory (using cd) and then type "sudo rm filename"
<defcon1> so if I accidentally installed the server kernal how would i go about removing it?
<|chiz|> I'm trying to get a MCE keyboard to work has anyone done it before?
<kpblc> hello
<DeltaZulu> Anyone having problems with the Xubuntu install?
<firewing1> Hi, I'm wondering how Ubuntu handles fglrx kernel modules... Are they precompiled, or do they compile on each user's machine via dkms?
<lyrae> how do check if a port is open or closed?
<kpblc> can anyone help a noob?) knetworkmanager doesn't allow me to set static ip. it just ignores my attempts
<SiDi> Hello, DeltaZulu is having a problem after a fresh 8.10 install. When he boots, the pc hangs in console, displaying "ACK", and he cant go to xorg via startx, it does nothing.
<kpblc> and sorry for my english))
<momomo> defcon1: hmm, maybe install the desktop kernel, and let grub handle the rest, if you need hd space you can use the package manager to remove the old kernel
<durt>  DeltaZulu: No, do you have xorg installed, if not you probably did a CLI only install
<DeltaZulu> I used Wubi and did an install inside windows.  I assumed Wubi would install Xorg.
<AphisOne> Where would I find the mysql-client headers, or what do I install from the repositories to get the mysql client headers
<momomo> lyrae: nmap (needs to be installed)
<SiDi> DeltaZulu: it does. I'm more thinking of a GPU driver problem but i really don't know much about this
<defcon1> momomo: any suggestions on what to search for in the package manager?
<Kleemajo> ah, thanks a ton guys. got it all fixed now I think
<lyrae> momomo: thank you
<mick_laptop> anyone run a UI that is something other than english?
<lyrae> I swear. I have port 80 open. it works in windows. but in linux, outsiders cant access my apache server
<mick_laptop> by UI, i mean a locale really
<lyrae> and i check my ip tables too. it lookso k
<SiDi> mick_laptop: im using Ubuntu french and it's 100% translated
<momomo> defcon1: linux-image*generic
<durt> Try 'sudo telinit 1' and see if you get recovery mode.
<SiDi> mick_laptop: there even is a locale for the region where i'm from :)
<Giraffe> i'm trying to get an atheros ar242x card working with wext and wicd, without any results...it tries and fails to connect to a WPA-secured network
<kpblc> mick_laptop: i run russian UI
<Giraffe> does anybody have any advice?
<mick_laptop> SiDi: i've tried german and telugu -- both freeze X
<defcon1> momomo: thanks for the help! i think I should be able to get rid of them now
<|chiz|> I'm having trouble getting the a custom kernel module to load, modprobe doesn't see that it's there
<DeltaZulu> Hmm, thanks for the idea
<mick_laptop> only english seems to work
<s0101> Hi i need some help
<mick_laptop> SiDi: any ideas as to how i can troubleshoot this?
<SiDi> Giraffe: are your card drivers ok ? can you connect an unsecure network ? I can get on a WPA network with 8.10 here (with nm-applet tho)
<s0101> I have 2 computers connecting to internet through a Dlink 604
<SiDi> mick_laptop: absolutely none :( Check Ctrl+ALt+F8 it normally shows the xorg log when xorg is active
<s0101> Can i change or setup how much dl speed each computer get?
<ozymandias3> can kde 3.5 be installed on 8.10?
<defcon1> s0101: you should be able to set that up in your router configuration, thats how mine works at lease
<rakudave> @s0101: your router needs to support QoS (quality of service)
<s0101> how can i check that?
<ozymandias3> can kde 3.5 be installed on 8.10?
<ozymandias3> oops, sorry
<rakudave> @s0101: if it doesn't, you might give "bandwidthd" a try (software, sudo apt-get install ...)
<ozymandias3> didn't mean to re-send
<defcon1> s0101: log on to your router, like if you were to change your wireless password or something and there should be a QoS tab or something where you can make that selection.  Check D-Link's site for Q0S
<momomo> |chiz|: is it recognized by 'modinfo $module'?
<rakudave> @s0101: go to the setup-page of you router (192.168.1.1) and look around. this differs on every router
<s0101> i have Dl 604
<durt> ozymandias3: Ya, search the forums/google, alot of people have done it.
<mick_laptop> :( damn computer froze again
<rakudave> @s0101: i just googles it, and your Dl 604 has no QoS
<ozymandias3> durt thank god.
<|chiz|> momomo: I needed to run depmod -a :(
<durt> also 4.2 is supposed to be a major improvment over 4.1
<Giraffe> SiDi: i think they're okay...i saw three ways of doing this
<Giraffe> through madwifi, ndiswrapper, and then wext required no additional configuration but did require backports
<momomo> |chiz|: that would have been my next question ;-)
<Giraffe> SiDi: i did ndiswrapper and then the backports one...should i uninstall the ndiswrapper driver?  do you think they're conflicting?
<s0101> oh i just saw that is there a way to configure that with ubuntu?
<SiDi> Giraffe: well try with a WEP or unsecure network before uninstalling anything :>
<ozymandias3> durt I am running fedora8 at work to use 3.5, and I just installed fedora 10 to test 4.2, and it is the least intuative, most asinine DE. nothing works, nothign works as expected, and they get all pissy when you bring up trying to install 3.5
<rakudave> @s0101: yes, the tool is called "bandwidthd", but i have never used it, so i can't help you there
<ozymandias3> i would rather change distros than deal with 4.1
<ozymandias3> the (re-)learning curve is much smaller
<ozymandias3> i changed to fedora since or servers are rhel and it is nice to have the similarities
<durt> ozymandias3: So I hear, I think I'll stick with my Xfce :)
<s0101> thanks for your help
<chumbo> while compiling ultrastar deluxe i got this error "configure: error: no Free Pascal Compiler found in /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" how do i fix it??
<joejc> whats a good mail client that works with global menu?
<momomo> chumbo: install free pascal in the package manager (search then install ;-)
<jef_buntu> hi
<chumbo> momomo: thanks ill try it =)
<md22> are there any free vector graphics creation applications
<dan__> Inkscape?
<unop> !info gfortran-4.2 | chumbo,
<ubottu> gfortran-4.2 (source: gcc-4.2): The GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.4-3ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 2780 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<jef_buntu> i hope someone can help me....I've been trying to share an internet connection from a Mac with MacOS to a PC with Ubuntu 8.10 , but I can't make it work!!!
<rakudave> @md22: inkscape, skencil, (scribus)
<md22> thanks dan__ and rakudave
<ope_> jef_buntu by a router
<momomo> unop: maybe fp-compiler
<chumbo> momomo: hey do u know the name of the exact package?
<momomo> chumbo: i found fp-compiler, just rerun the configure command
<beefcircuit> quick question.  when I use apt to try and install git-core it asks for the ubuntu disc, anyone know why that is?
<unop> chumbo, ubottu just named a package
<chumbo> momomo: kk
<momomo> chumbo: used the quick search field above the package list
<jef_buntu> ope_: the mac has airport sharing enabled and my PC is a laptop with wireless on
<momomo> beefcircuit: and you have net connectiviy?
<unop> beefcircuit, because at some point you used the CD and APT still considers it to be a repository (that is chosen over other repositories)
<jeeves_Moss> what does "[ 2103.897386] NVRM: os_map_kernel_space: can't map 0xe0100000, invalid context!" mean?
<dan__> Oh yeah it means your f***cked!! :)
<unop> dan__, language
<beefcircuit> unop: would I look in etc/apt to change the ranking or would gnome have a settings area to do this?
<jeeves_Moss> dan__, was that direced @ me?
<coldsilence27> aspire one atheros wireless card installation?????
<unop> beefcircuit, i belieive you can use the "software sources" dialog ... somewhere in the admin/preferences gnome menu
<jef_buntu> I'm trying to share an internet connection from a Mac with MacOS with airport to a PC with Ubuntu 8.10 on the wireless NC
 * DigitalKiwi thinks at is easier to type than @
<jef_buntu> who knows about it?
<trouch> hi
<yoyoned> beefcircuit: post you /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<coldsilence27> atheros wireless card installation
<momomo> beefcircuit: the preferred way would be to go: system - administration - software sources: untick the ubuntu cd-rom
<shadowhywind> does Hardy have a partition limit for a ext3 partition?
<Giraffe> re: 15:53 < SiDi> Giraffe: well try with a WEP or unsecure network before uninstalling  anything :>
<Giraffe> it doesn't work with any network, that's the problem
<shadowhywind> I am trying to mount a 1.3TB partition, everytime i try the console freezes and thats it
<guntbert> coldsilence27: that line would make a good google search, but here you should ask a concrete question :)
<momomo> shadowhywind: #linux might be glad to assist in checking if 1.3tb is ok with ext3
<dan__> By gum, it's busier than Clapham Junction in 'er tonight!
<shadowhywind> thanks
<SiDi> Giraffe: then yeh you should try other drivers / install methods ;p
<poet> is there any way to get ubuntu to detect my USB mouse without rebooting?
<LuciferToo> is there a 'lighter' was of running xubuntu other than xfce and the command line?
<yoyoned> shadowhywind: try mounting as ext2
<Ian00> i understand packages are merged/imported from debian unstable for each release, but I don't understand how package version updates work for ubuntu. Do they try to keep up with debian unstable or how do they decide on updates? What updates get sent back ubuntu versions that are not current?
<prince_jammys> LuciferToo: try fluxbox
<yoyoned> LuciferToo: checkout crunchbang
<noodlesgc> Ian00 they mostly do security updates while working with upstream
<poet> is there any way to get ubuntu to detect my USB mouse without rebooting?
<LuciferToo> thanks prince_jammys  and yoyoned
<Ian00> noodlesgc, it seems like there is a lot more package upgrades than just security fixes
<yoyoned> poet: see if it's detected   run lsusb in terminal
<poet> yoyoned: it doesn't appear that it is detected, although there are some rather cryptic device names
<yoyoned> poet: post the output to pastbin
<poet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112260/
<yoyoned> poet: no mouse listed there, are you sure the hardware is good
<noodlesgc> lan00 ok, I think this might be what tou want: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<owen1> can i install only excel and word from openoffice?
<ali__> hi is there a simple side scroller game maker for ubuntu?
<Ian00> noodlesgc, thank you
<linkinx64> hello
<lenny> Hello all
<dan__>  Howdy
<yoyoned> ali__: supertux
<lenny> build error error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<poet> yoyoned: sorry, got disconnected
<lenny> I have kernel-headers installed
<lenny> and thoughts
<toehio> Im installing using the ubuntu alternate disk and half way through i am prompted to insert the disk "ubuntu 8.1 _interpid ibex_ - release i386". What is it talking about?
<ali__> yoyoned : game maker
<etech> is it possible to install the vanilla gnome on ubuntu instead of the ubuntu gnome?
<MOABY> oi
<etech> a more minimalist. installation?
<dan__> The install disc Toehio
<yoyoned> sudo aptitude install supertux
<toehio> dan__: the disk is in the drive!
<conde_> were do i post bugs
<MOABY> como usar o msn
<momomo> lenny: can you pastebin the whole output? (install pastebinit: then $command | pastebinit)
<bros> Is the Cell microprocessor considered a 32 bit processor or a 64 bit processor?
<poet> yoyoned: did you catch my paste?
<toehio> dan__: I hit continue and nothing happens!
<abadr> I'm getting a lot of 404s during apt-get update on my feisty box. Are they really taken offline, or is something messed up locally?
<dan__> Yeah so open the drive and put it back in computers are dumb@$$
<yoyoned> poet: no mouse listed there, are you sure the hardware is good
<toehio> dan__: It won't eject!
<poet> yoyoned: I've used it with old versions of ubuntu. Also, if it helps, it doesn't auto detect my usb drive either
<beefcircuit> momomo: thanks for the tip, "problem" solved.
<dan__> Is this desktop or notebook???
<toehio> dan__: desktop.
<patrik> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my "RT2501USB Wireless Adapter". When I put on heavy load on the interface it dies and I have to replug it to make it work again. Any ideas?
<alanbshepard70> Is there a way to take a known img url http://www.mysite.com/mypic.jpg and force it to a file on my computer like localhost/mypic.jpg? A site I visit switched to new icons I can't tell the difference between but if I use my own img I would gain back previous functionality. Could the hosts file be used for this?
<dan__> OK so assume you are actually install the latest? Ibex??
<lenny> momomo: never used pastebin
<toehio> dan__: can i pry it out?
<momomo> lenny: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<ali__> hi is there a simple side scroller game maker for ubuntu?
<yoyoned> ali__:  sudo aptitude install supertux
<jtaji> alanbshepard70: I think you would need to use a proxy like squid
<jtaji> !squid | alanbshepard70
<ubottu> alanbshepard70: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<dan__> Kinda the prcedure is to stick a paerclip into the tiny hole you'll see on hte front of the drive BUT doing a Ctrl+alt+delete (resart) might be easier
<yoyoned> poet: are you using gnome
<dan__> paperclip end into the hole I mean
<ali__> yoyoned : isnt tht just a game?
<jtaji> alanbshepard70: if you used hosts you would have to duplicate the whole site somehow
<poet> yoyoned: yup
<toehio> dan__: I already did a restart, and im back where i started!
<grizlo42> i just did an update a few days ago, and now any accelerated graphics don't work. i have an ati radeon hd 3650, and it used to work fine for all opengl at least when compiz wasn't running, but thats a separate issue. now catalyst won't let it do accelerated graphics, compiz doesn't work, and glxgears show an error
<dan__> Oh shoot!!
<yoyoned> ali__: yes, isn't that what your asking for
<toehio> dan__: no matter how many times i restart it witl prompt me!
<alanbshepard70> jtaji: Ok thanks.
<jtaji> alanbshepard70: oh here's another idea, you could probably do it with greasemonkey for firefox
<dan__> Then the open paerclip is yer only option to get the CD our painful!
<dan__> paperclip
<ali__> yoyoned : no a game maker so i can input my own sprites n stuff in it
<toehio> ok
<ph8> I connect to a host with ssh -X (i've also tried -Y) host and when i type echo $DISPLAY I get nothing - is there a package (ubuntu/debian) that i need installed on client/host to enable X11 forwarding?
<yoyoned> poet: usb devices should be detected automaticly when plugged in, I don't know why its not
<bgt421> Hi all, I've found an interesting bug in Intrepid: If I use my Dell
<yoyoned> ali__: google supertux
<poet> yoyoned: yeah, I'm never had a problem with this.  Works just find on 8.04 and previous.
<lenny> momomo: no such pkg
<Pici> ali__: You may want to look into pygame
<dan__> OK Toehio then try a fresh install with CD. Have a feeling your CD is faulty.
<toehio> dan__: arg!!!
<dan__> ..or maybe just dirty! :)
<Mood> Hello. Is it possible to remote compute into another Ubuntu box? (not ssh, but something similar to Windows Remote Computing)
<dan__> Never got asked 4 CD mid install.
<toehio> dan__: can i do an alternate install from the normal desktop cd?
<Pici> toehio: no.
<guntbert> toehio: are you sure your iso-image was ok? did you test it with md5sum?
<dan__> Y U doin alternate install anyway??
<Rave1_> Mood as in Remote Desktop   Yes
<momomo> lenny: what does 'apt-cache search pastebinit' give you?
<masterof14> can someone help me I habe following problem installing the nvidia drivers Nvidia: Can't install (Unable to build kernel module)
<toehio> i previusly used it to update a computer from 8.04 (mounting the iso)
<Mood> Ravel_: any hints for me to google?
<sekyourbox> Whats a good program for ubuntu, which extracts cd tracks and makes them .mp3?
<jtaji> Mood: easiest way is system > prefs > remote desktop, and enable sharing on the target machine, then use Remote Desktop Viewer
<ineedubuntuhelp> hello all. i need some help with my wireless driver. i have the driver properly installed using the windows wireless driver (ndiswrapper -l brings up that the driver is installed, but i have not blacklisted the backup driver). it seems to be that i am unable to load the driver (iwconfig brings up "no wireless extensions"). does anybody here know anything about installing windows wireless drivers?
<Rave1_> Mood like jtaji said
<yoyoned> poet: your using intrepid now?
<momomo> !rip | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Mood> jtaji: i'm using xubuntu, so i don't have system -> prefs -> remote desktop. do you know what package it is?
<skinofstars1> sekyourbox: sound juicer, as is default, just set it to... done
<poet> yoyoned: yeah
<jtaji> Mood: nope sorry
<sekyourbox> Im using sound juicer, it doesnt make .mp3
<toehio> i unpluged and repluge in my cddrive
<Mood> jtaji: but it's called "remote desktop"?
<dan__> sekyourbox seen a file converter in Add/Remove software but doesn't use MP3 methinks. When ya put in a cd SoundJuicer does it all 4 ya.
<Mood> jtaji: in ubuntu it's called "remote desktop"?
<jtaji> Mood: it's a part of the Gnome desktop
<yoyoned> poet: try it with a hardy livecd.  If the mouse works in hardy, but not intrepid, youve found a bug and should file a bug report
<Mood> jtaji: ahh, oi. i'm using xfce. i'll have to find an equivalent
<ineedubuntuhelp> anybody here familiar with wireless drivers for ubuntu?
<poet> yoyoned: will do
<dan__> LOve SoundJuicer, it's like "you put a CD in, ya wanna rip it right away yea!" Yeah baby, show me love!!! :)
<Rave1_> Mood it may not be a built in on Xubuntu not sure  I don't have an Xubuntu box right now
<jtaji> Mood: perhaps the x11vnc package
<s0101> hi guys i have a problem with sudo apt-get update
<Mood> jtaji: would you recommend remote desktop in practice? or is there really no advantage over ssh?
<Mood> jtaji / Ravel_: i need to help troubleshoot a friend's ubuntu box remotely. i don't know whether i could simply use ssh and poke around, or whether i need to install some remote desktop software
<momomo> Mood: remote desktop doesnt encrypt the traffic (at all or as good) as ssh
<Mood> momomo: so you'd just do all the remote sysadmin stuff using ssh?
<jtaji> Mood: I use ssh for all my administration
<s0101> i get some text saying
<s0101> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<s0101> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jtaji> Mood: is your friend running Gnome
<momomo> Mood: i would tunnel vnc=remote desktop over ssh
<Mood> jtaji: they are running gnome. but i'm running xfce
<grizlo42> now catalyst won't let it do accelerated graphics, compiz doesn't work, and glxgears show an error
<s0101> i know before that i removed 2 lines in a text file buti  dont remember how
<TecnicoDPC> Hello  2  All
<jtaji> Mood: you can set up the server on their end like I mentioned, then use any vnc client on your end
<grizlo42> i just did an update a few days ago, and now any accelerated graphics don't work. i have an ati radeon hd 3650, and it used to work fine for all opengl at least when compiz wasn't running, but thats a separate issue. now catalyst won't let it do accelerated graphics, compiz doesn't work, and glxgears show an error
<balrog__> are the boost libraries that come in the ubuntu repo shared or static libraries?
<Mood> momomo: do you think there's an advantage of seeing the remote computer's gui? or should i be able to take care of 99.99% of sysadmin duties over a terminal via ssh?
<s0101> can somebody help me
<dan__> Anyone know the URI for the nVidia driver? Is it /ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/restricted/binary-i386???
<jtaji> Mood: you can do everything over ssh, one of the great things about ubuntu is that gui tools don't mess up text config files
<Giraffe> hmm
<jtaji> Mood: they coexist peacefully ;)
<balrog__> s0101: just wait.  in ubuntu, only one package management utility can be running at the same time.
<MatToufoutu> hello
<momomo> Mood: that would depend on your admin console skills. from far distance i feel that using gui over ssh would be the best option for you
<balrog__> s0101: how did you get that error?
<Mood> jtaji: ah ok. thanks momomo + Ravel_
<grizlo42> can somoene please help me?
<Giraffe> SiDi: for some reason network-manager won't even detect the certificate files when i try to open them
<Giraffe> what gives?
<MatToufoutu> since a couple of days, as i upgraded my kernel (2.6.27-11-generic), after upgrade i was told to reboot as usual, but after reboot i've been asked again to reboot (and again and again if i reboot), anyone heard of a such problem?
<rakudave> @s0101: the problem is exactly as the message says: "another programm is using it". this means, you have two install-programs instead of one. (you can only have one iopen at a time, for security reasons)
<rakudave> (two open progeams i mean)
<MatToufoutu> (and now when i aptitude full-upgrade, it tries to reconfigure it, but fails)
<happyhessian> i just installed 8.10 on a 64 bit machine and foolishly clicked on the nvidia driver update
<happyhessian> upon reboot x would not load
<chronosza> happyhessian: whats the error
<happyhessian> i tried running nvidia's *.sh installer and it said that it could not run with xen.  i'm not entirely sure what xen is, how to disable it or whether i want to disable it.  any help?
<s0101> just another question how can i connect to another computer on my dlink router remote?
<s0101> i have activated remote desktop on the other comp
<chronosza> happyhessian: what happens if u do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grizlo42> i just did an update a few days ago, and now any accelerated graphics don't work. i have an ati radeon hd 3650, and it used to work fine for all opengl at least when compiz wasn't running, but thats a separate issue. now catalyst won't let it do accelerated graphics, compiz doesn't work, and glxgears show an error
<tarelerulz> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 and it will not see my usb hard drive at all .   What can I do ?
<rakudave> @s0101: there is an app in "applications > internet > viewer for remote desktops"
<momomo> tarelerulz: what does "lsusb" tell you on the commandline?
<skinofstars1> grizlo42: are you using a proprietary driver?
<chronosza> tarelerulz: plug it in again, then leave it in and do    dmesg | grep usb   and put the output on pastebin.
<grizlo42> skinofstars1: yes
<rakudave> @momomo: is lists (ls) everything connected via usb
<rakudave> @momomo: ah sorry, i missunderstood you
<momomo> rakudave: chronosza's solution is much better, thanks for the hint though
<skinofstars1> grizlo42: i had issues the other day with nvidia after the update. my solution was this: disable/remove/deactivate (system>administration>hardware drivers) the driver, restart, re-activate/reinstall, restart.
<grizlo42> skinofstars1: ok ill try that
<grizlo42> thanks
<skinofstars1> grizlo42: it seems that the kernel update doesn't update with the propreitary driver
<skinofstars1> grizlo42: good lu8ck
<Coggz> Got problems with MSN protocol.. someone please help! Pidgin, aMSN, Kopete etc wont connect to msn using libpurple or msn-pecan
<tarelerulz> here is the pint out for dmesg | grep usb  http://pastebin.com/m328d253e I can't find my usb hard drive
<chronosza> tarelerulz: is that the latest? why is it registering your input devices now instead of startup?
<chronosza> tarelerulz: what file system is on the usb stick/disk? fat? ntfs? ext3?
<tarelerulz> chronosza: It is  ext3 on the usb hard drive
<chronosza> tarelerulz: its odd, dmesg should have mentioned something about a usb disk and whether it could or could not mount it. yours says nothing.
<momomo> tarelerulz: hmm, do you mind   dmesg | pastebinit
<BillGates_> Hello
<chronosza> tarelerulz: just do a dmesg without grep and see if it mentions anything at the end about the disk
<chronosza> tarelerulz: or yeah do what momomo says
<BillGates_> 1406 :O
<Coggz> Got problems with MSN protocol.. someone please help! Pidgin, aMSN, Kopete etc wont connect to msn using libpurple or msn-pecan
<rinsmaster> Awesome, you can even cancel the canceling of the syncing process in Amarok :D
<csana> are there any programs for ripping files off cd and dvd (like not only video)
<BillHarris> Did anything change on Intrepid around last Monday or Tuesday that might have made an Intel 852GM graphics machine not bring up X correctly?
<worre> hi guys
<chronosza> BillHarris: u mean you had graphics with intel and intrepid? :-)
<rakudave> @csana: depends... try opening the dvd in nautilus
<BillHarris> Cute. :-)  Yep.
<csana> rakudave, like to an iso file?
<chronosza> BillHarris: lucky. my 965GM gives me X but no acceleration what so ever.
<BillHarris> It was easier than nvidia, until it stopped working.
<BillHarris> chronosza: When it first failed, it went into low-res mode only...
<gmap> im trying to read a file in php, but I do not have rights to do so. what must I set the rights to on the file to be able to read it from apache
<Cpudan80> gmap: chomd 644 file
<Coggz> gmap:  775 or 777
<BillHarris> chronosza: now it is _extremely_ slow (minutes or longer to log in), and it brings up a background image on the desktop with no panels.
<Cpudan80> Coggz: that would give it execute rights as well
<chronosza> BillHarris: ouch. it seems the intel drivers on intrepid are not having a good time.
<gmap> what does 644 mean
<Cpudan80> gmap: You do want to give it execute rights probably
<worre> where can i find smp kernel for ubuntu 8.04?
<Cpudan80> gmap: Owner r/w, everyone else read
<gmap> ok
<rakudave> csana: yes, if i catch you meaning...
<Coggz> gmap:  775 or 777
<Coggz> oops
<Cpudan80> gmap: you really do want execute probably
<Coggz> Got problems with MSN protocol.. someone please help! Pidgin, aMSN, Kopete etc wont connect to msn using libpurple or msn-pecan
<usser> worre, all the recent kernels have smp support built in
<etfb> What steps can I take in 8.10 to reduce battery consumption.  Apart from switching my laptop off, that is.
<chronosza> hmmm. i beg to differ. php should be fine as long as apache can read it.
<Cpudan80> gmap: 755 is prob what you want
<BillHarris> chronosza: I agree.  All the six text-mode consoles (at least the ones I've tried) seem happy, and I can log in from another machine.
<worre> mine doesnt
<gmap> cpudan80 no execute
<gmap> just read
<chronosza> giving it execute coull.d mean someone modifying its contents and executing it on a shel
<BillHarris> chronosza: any ideas?
<Cpudan80> gmap: then 644 is the way
<momomo> tarelerulz: you can install pastebinit by "sudo aptitude install pastebinit"
<biggerfisch> I have a problem: I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get update" but it keeps giving this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112275/
<Cpudan80> chronosza: giving exec does not imply giving write
<Rajh> hi there
<BillHarris> chronosza: I looked at /var/log/dpkg.log, but I don't see anything that jumps out at me (then again, I'm not a professional sysadmin)
<chronosza> Cpudan80: true, but then you would only have to get write access, not write and execure :)
<tarelerulz> momomo:  Here is this what you asked for http://pastebin.com/m214aa8c6
<Rajh> How to disable 3 mouse button emulation ?
<kkb110> Hi, Q. Is it possible to use RPM and DEB repository together using packagekit or something else?
<Cpudan80> No
<chronosza> BillHarris: Im at a loss of intel drivers.
<gmap> im new to linux, why do you do sometimes do chmod ugo = r somefile     or    you do   chmod 644
<Cpudan80> It is possible to pull down RPMs and use them - but it is not a great idea
<kkb110> aha, ok thanks Cpudan80
<chronosza> BillHarris: are u using the intel or i810 driver?
<Cpudan80> gmap: ugo = user, group, other [world]
<BillHarris> chronosza: Okay, thx.  Good luck with your problem.  I'd settle for unaccellerated graphics right now. :-)
<Cpudan80> gmap: It means the same thing as the chmod
<Cpudan80> gmap: errr as the chmod with the #s
<Cpudan80> I prefer the #s
<BillHarris> chronosza: how do I tell, quickly?
<Cpudan80> I can never remember all the little abbrevs
<_VIM_> 'pull down'? interesting way of saying 'use' ;)
<gmap> whats the #s
<BillHarris> chronosza: from the CLI
<biggerfisch>  I have a problem: I'm trying to run "sudo apt-get update" but it keeps giving this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112275/ .  can anyone help?
<Cpudan80> gmap: 4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = exec
<Cpudan80> gmap: so for all three, you use 7
<Cpudan80> for the other options you just do the math
<chronosza> BillHarris: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver
<jonne> i b0rked my box, and i want to reinstall. how do i do that while keeping my home dir and stuff? my home directory is on a different partition
<Cpudan80> so read and exec is 5,
<momomo> chronosza: in the pastebinit of tarelerulz is line 302 related to usb?
<gmap> how did you come up with 644, just so I can learn
<chronosza> momomo: i missed it. where is the pastebin?
<_VIM_> jonne: look into Clonezilla
<Cpudan80> gmap: so it has to be 3 #s, the first # is for owner rights, the second # is for group rights, the third # is for everyone
<momomo> chronosza: no its not, its ethernet
<guntbert> biggerfisch: it looks like you told your systenm to find all repositories oon
<Cpudan80> gmap: I want the owner to read/write so 4+2=6; I want the group and world to read so 4
<momomo> chronosza: http://pastebin.com/m214aa8c6
<Cpudan80> gmap: string them together to get 644
<guntbert> biggerfisch: it looks like you told your systenm to find all repositories on your localhost
<gmap> oh ok cpudan80 you made it very clear
<gmap> now i get it
<gmap> thanks :)
<Cpudan80> ;-)
<momomo> chronosza: http://pastebin.com/m214aa8c6
<Cpudan80> It's derived from binary
<Rajh> Anyone knows how to disable mouse3 emulation via mouse1+mouse2 ?
<Guest46010> I'm trying to install MPLAYER, get this message: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'mplayer' the conflicting software must be removed first. How do I figure out what the conflict is
<biggerfisch> guntbert, I saw that but I didnt as far as I know
<biggerfisch> How do I fix it?
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list | biggerfisch
<ubottu> biggerfisch: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BillHarris> chronosza: http://pastebin.com/f1a9d08e3
<BillHarris>  
<jonne> is there no way of just telling the installer: this is my home dir, use this and don't touch it?
<guntbert> biggerfisch: I'm not really good with repos myself, but you could pastebin your /etc/apt/source.lst and we have a look at it
<zigovr> hi all, on some distros, the "less" utility has syntax coloring feature, I don't seem to have it on ubuntu, anyone knows if it's enablable ?
<biggerfisch> ok just a second
<guntbert> *sources.lst
<chronosza> tarelerulz: are u using a usb hub?
<_VIM_> zigovr: O.o ive never heard of that, sounds cool though, as I am a heavy user of |less :)
<zigovr> _VIM_ on gentoo for example, you have it
<zigovr> and yes it's very cool :)
<happyhessian> i just installed 8.10 on a 64 bit machine and foolishly clicked on the restricted driver update...
<_VIM_> ah nice to know zigovr
<tarelerulz> chronosza,  Have the hard drive in  usb external drive holder .  no hub
<happyhessian> it said that it was installing nvidia 177 but on reboot i got no X at all
<biggerfisch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112277/
<chronosza> BillHarris: have u tried reconfiguring xorg again after the update?
<gmap> cpudan80, I tried sudo chmod 644 /dev/ttyUSB0 but i get "chmod: cannot access `/dev/ttyUSB0': No such file or directory"
<chronosza> tarelerulz: yes but what is that usb chassis plugged into?
<happyhessian> i tried a manual installation from the *.sh from NVIDIA but it said it won't work because xen was enabled
<momomo> tarelerulz: cant find anything suspicious in the pastebin
<elena39> .gr
<Schuenemann> hey, I'm constantly getting the "Your session lasted less than 10s" message. I suspect this happens because I have multiple distros sharing the same home dir. How can I solve that?
<Cpudan80> gmap: ehhh ...... thats not a good idea to chmod those
<happyhessian> how can i get nvidia's driver to work or if not, revert to the default driver?
<Jay2> I'm trying to install MPLAYER, get this message: This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'mplayer' the conflicting software must be removed first. How do I figure out what the conflict is
<guntbert> !who | biggerfisch , I almost missed it :)
<ubottu> biggerfisch , I almost missed it :): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gmap> cpudan80 but I need php to read it
<zigovr> also, on some install of ubuntu, I have bash completion, but on this one I don't , yet the "bash-completion" package is installed, does it need to be enabled in some way ?
<biggerfisch> guntbert, sorry about that
<zigovr> for example, I like when "aptitude install" get completed with package names
<zigovr> how can I enable this feature ?
<rakudave> Jay2: run synaptic in stead of add/remove
<tiredbones> I'm using distro 8.04 and I'm trying to install Zope3. After i use synaptic to install I can find instruction to continue the installation. Could someone give me a pointer to instructions for completing the install?
<Cpudan80> gmap: to read the USB port?
<Cpudan80> gmap: what's in the USB port?
<gmap> GPS data
<gmap> gps device
<Jay2> ty. rakudave
<BillHarris> chronosza: as in dpkg --reconfigure xorg (I think that's not quite right)
<Cpudan80> gmap: Thats going to be a PHP programming type question
<guntbert> biggerfisch: np, to my eyes your sources.lst looks fine though, doing a little thinking...
<Cpudan80> gmap: Normally you'd open the port on a socket and read the data off.
<gmap> yea
<biggerfisch> guntbert, I dont know if this make any difference but my system crashed earlier today
<chronosza> tarelerulz: i want u to do this. 1. unplug the disk. 2. at a command line type tail -f /var/log/syslog  3. plug the disk back in and note what changes in that syslog file when u do that. try paste any new text that appears into pastebin.
<BillHarris> chronosza: better,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<chronosza> BillHarris: yes
<toader> HI, I am using Kile in Ubuntu. Why does the Editor become uneditable once i click Save.?
<toader> it cannot accept keyboard input
<rakudave> toader: a write-protected file, maybe?
<bamhm182> hey
<momomo> biggerfisch: have you done any tinkering with DNS? (i suppose you posted http://paste.ubuntu.com/112275/ before)
<Jay2> rakudave what do I look for in the synaptic package manager? can't directly install mplayer from there
<chronosza> tarelerulz: u have 5mins before i cant help u. batt dying.
<biggerfisch> momomo, none at all
<toader> rakudave: no
<storrgie> I am trying to activate the GLX 177 driver but every time i click activate it does nothing!!!
<bamhm182> I'm trying to get my phone to connect to Ubuntu, I'm trying to get Multisync open, I'm pretty sure I've got it installed, but I can't find it
<toader> i am editing the latex file.
<guntbert> biggerfisch: it looks as if apt is trying to use something like a web proxy at locahost:4001, did you install anything like that?
<rakudave> toader: then i don't know... ^^
<bamhm182> where are the programs installed to?
<momomo> biggerfisch: does the error still occur or is it a temp thing?
<storrgie> I am trying to activate the GLX 177 driver but every time i click activate it does nothing!!!
<biggerfisch> guntbert, yes, but I removed it before running this
<rakudave> Jay2: try using the "search" function... otherwise you might add the medibuntu-repos (medibuntu.org)
<happyhessian> so anyone know how to get around nividia's problem with xen?
<biggerfisch> momomo, I just tried it again and got the same message
<Jay2> ty, rakudave
<happyhessian> what drivers can i use without recompiling the kernel?
<guntbert> biggerfisch: aah, and that removal seems to have missed some setting, what was that program?
<BillHarris> chronosza: did that, accepting all the defaults except I turned on kernel framebuffering...
<momomo> biggerfisch: hmm, have you rebooted in between?
<chronosza> BillHarris: tried turning it off and rebooting?
<biggerfisch> guntbert, anon-proxy
<chronosza> BillHarris: or restarting X at least.
<biggerfisch> momomo, no but I did log out and in
<BillHarris> chronosza: restarted X (ctrl-alt-bkspc), and the login came up with a black field for text, not white.  Oh, should I reboot instead?
<chronosza> BillHarris: no if the driver was working it would work
<biggerfisch> momomo, should i erboot now?
<guntbert> momomo: I don't like the need to reboot for every occasion :)
<BillHarris> chronosza: it's still sitting at username; I suspect it may go to password i a few minutes, if like before.
<chronosza> BillHarris: so all u did was update the system?
<sambagirl> why is there a sabayon logon option?
<momomo> biggerfisch: if you can, please do, yes (i know linux should be better in that regards than windows)
<BillHarris> chronosza: all I can remember.  I could reboot into XP to verify all HW is working, but I don't think that's the problem.
<momomo> biggerfisch: i know linux should be better in that regards than windows)
<biggerfisch> momomo, ok I'll reboot then be back in a minute
<momomo> guntbert: i know linux should be better in that regards than windows)
<sambagirl> why is there a sabayon user option in user login?
<chronosza> BillHarris: u never selected a specific driver or any settings on the display?
<petafile> I'm trying to sync my ipod with banshee.  I originally put music on it with winamp in vista, so its windows format.  When I plug it in, it charges, but isn't recognized by banshee, and it's not mounted on my desktop.  What do I need to do?
<BillHarris> chronosza: crazy week, but I seem to recall it all working Monday night and then Tuesday I had to reboot for some reason -- I think  I accepted an update -- and it went into low-res mode.
<ahmed-araby> how to open "JET database" files in linux ???
<ahmed-araby> how to open "JET database" files in linux ???
<guntbert> momomo: in my experience rebooting is a) seldom necessary and b) often unsuccessful, so I'd rather fix a problem "in place" if possible
<BillHarris> chronosza: no, not that I recall...you mean since upgrading from Hardy, right?
<sambagirl> ahmed is that associated with hp printing?
<chronosza> BillHarris: oh hold on. u mean u havent successfuly run intrepid in full graphics mode?
<BillHarris> chronosza: (I upgraded from Hardy about a month after the official release)
<sweetgum> could someone tell me how i can grep the contents within every file in a folder
<sweetgum> id rather not use the advanced search
<chronosza> sweetgum: cat * | grep blah blah
<BillHarris> chronosza: I was unclear.  I've run this machine on Hardy in full graphics since about September and on Intrepid since sometime in November, all with no problems until last week.
<momomo> guntbert: i understand (i thought twice before suggesting it and have reasons pro. but theres no need to discuss to end)
<rakudave> petafile: the problem is not banshee, but the fact that it doesn't even show up on the desktop. check if the ipod is on "hold" and replug it (sometimes it takes two tries, like my sd-card)
<biggerfisch> momomo, ok I'm back and retrying the command
<ortsvorsteher> sweetgum: cd /to/the/folder; grep <string> *
<ahmed-araby>  jet database files are what MS Access uses ??
<sweetgum> chronosza: while im in the folder?
<toehio> if my windows partition is on the first parition of the first disk, how do i start it with grub?
<chronosza> sweetgum: yes or do what ortsvorsteher said
<biggerfisch> momomo, it works now ty
<rakudave> peatfile: forgot to say: un-hold the ipod first
<biggerfisch> guntbert thank you for your help it works now
<tonsofpcs> Intrepid Ibex, told the system to run updates this morning via update manager, it hard crashed (network went down, screen went black, numlock was stuck on).  Any idea what I can check to see what happened?
<chronosza> BillHarris: that is very strange. something has changed but i dont think the driver did.
<tiredbones> I'm using distro 8.04 and I'm trying to install Zope3. After i use synaptic to install I can find instruction to continue the installation. Could someone give me a pointer to instructions for completing the install?
<momomo> guntbert: might have been a missing /etc/init.d/network reload or something like that
<chronosza> tarelerulz: 1 min :)
<momomo> guntbert: checking the anon-proxy package
<BillHarris> chronosza: I thought I found notes somewhere suggesting that someone broke the Intel drivers in a recent upgrade, but I'm not sure where I found that nor if it applies.
<chronosza> BillHarris: well as i said i can get X going as long as i turn off all acceleration or "fancy" stuff .anything trying opengl or other.
<BillHarris> chronosza: okay; maybe I'll go google a bit...thx for your help.  I may be back.
<chronosza> BillHarris: it really is a pain. live CD wont work for me either, does the same thing.
<guntbert> biggerfisch: glad it worked out, momomo saved us a lot of time :), still keep in mind that rebooting isn't generally *the cure* as in windows
<guntbert> momomo: point for you :)
<petafile> rakudave, looks like the ipod actually froze, thanks
<BillHarris> chronosza: oh, I did delete compiz...not that I ever ran compiz, but someone said I should delete it anyway, and there was apparently something there.
<chronosza> BillHarris: how did u delete it?
<biggerfisch> guntbert thank you for your advice
<Nitricacid> how do i search what applications are available through apt-get
<Schuenemann> hey, I'm constantly getting the "Your session lasted less than 10s" message. I suspect this happens because I have multiple distros sharing the same home dir. How can I solve that?
<BillHarris> chronosza: probably apt-get delete compiz, or whatever the command is
<guntbert> biggerfisch: yw :)
<ortsvorsteher> Nitricacid: sudo apt-cache search ...
<sigma_> hey guys. im running ubuntu on a desktop for the first time and i notice i dont have a choice of suspending it, only hibernating. anyone know why that is?
<chronosza> BillHarris: ok. i did that too, remove compiz and remove compiz-fusion. um, try boot the latest intrepid live CD and see if it can run your graphics
<momomo> guntbert: dont worry, its not about points from my side, you have excellent arguments for your point of view
<rakudave> Nitricacid: or via synaptic > status
<chronosza> if it can, maybe check the output of your xorg log to see what driver its using.
<BillHarris> chronosza sudo apt-get remove compiz, sudo apt-get remove compiz-core
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: add the suspend button to your deskbar
<sigma_> desktop as opposed to laptop
<BillHarris> chronosza: from my history
<BillHarris> chronosza: did that after it failed.
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: i dont understand
<chronosza> BillHarris: and? did it work?
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: as default after installation there was no suspend button in the deskbar. you can add a suspend button to your deskbar and use it.
<guntbert> momomo: I didn't worry, but its true: you saved us a lot of time , searching and hassle - that I wanted to express with my "point for you" ;-)
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: how
<momomo> guntbert: :-)
<BillHarris> chronosza: okay; that'll keep me busy overnight :-) (downloading); I installed Intrepid over the 'net.  thx
<tonsofpcs> My Intrepid Ibex x64 box decided to hard fail earlier in the day and I would like to investigate why.  Can someone help point me to where ubuntu hides the last-session logs?
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: point your mouse on deskbar, right klick, add applications and search there for the suspend button
<nibsa1242b> How do I open up a port in Ibex?
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: everything on my computer, the user-switch-applet, gnome-power-manager preferences, the shut down dialog, everything lacks a suspend option
<guntbert> tonsofpcs: nearly everything is in /var/log
<chronosza> BillHarris: heh well i got the 8.04 live cd to try see if that intel driver works that shipped with it and the iso was corrupt. 750mb down the toilet, and im paying for bandwidth :)
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: do you mean the panel?
<rakudave> tonsofpcs: somewhere in /var/log... can't remember where exactly
<wicope> el comando siguiente | gnome-search-tool --path=/home/usuario/Escritorio/carpeta//home/usuario/Escritorio/carpeta/ | me da http://pastebin.com/d3032c56f | también me da el mismo aviso con nautilus-search-tool | tengo el código http://pastebin.com/d608ec6f6 | estaba pensando en esta línea | argv[1] = g_strdup_printf ("--path=%s", quoted_directory); alguien sabe c? que debería de modificar para evitar el aviso con nautilu
<BillHarris> chronosza: yowzer!  ouch
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: yes, the panel ... sry
<chronosza> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: there's nothing in the add to panel dialog that mentions suspend
<chronosza> BillHarris: tell me about it.
<BillHarris> chronosza: oh,  I do have an 8.04 CD; should I maybe try that?
<Nitricacid> anyone know anything about madwifi drivers and getting them loaded on ubuntu ?
<BillHarris> chronosza: oh, they changed X, though, didn't they?
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: hm, i have an german ubuntu running, and here i have one in my distro
<chronosza> BillHarris: yeah. but it wont tell u if its the driver or not unless u try a "clean" intrepid boot. I suspect its prob a config issue. maybe get someone here to help you force the intel driver option in the xorg config file..
<nibsa1242b> How do I open up a port in Ibex? I need to open up port 3689 for DAAP.
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: i'm on intrepid and like i said everything that normally has a suspend option on my laptop does not here
<chronosza> BillHarris: i have to go, ubuntu is throwing its toys about going to hibernate.
<chronosza> laterz
<BillHarris> chronosza: thx; I've got to go, too.
<_VIM_> nibsa1242b: ibex doesnt block ports, your router is probably the one blocking
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: sorry, so i have no idea....
<sigma_> ortsvorsteher: can it be my hardware doesn't support suspend? i find that hard to believe, i built it a week ago with brand new parts
<nibsa1242b> _VIM_: everything in on the lan side... but I'll go stick the server in the DMZ just to confirm
<ortsvorsteher> sigma_: no, i dont think that your hardware will be unable to let you add a suspend button to the panel....
<guntbert> sigma_: it might be a problem with acpi, recognition...
<war10ck> server irc.homelien.no
<momomo> sigma_: your hardware might just be to much of brand-new
<happyhessian> am i asking this question the wrong way?
<worre> where can i get smp kernel for 8.04?
<happyhessian> i'm totally stuck with this nvidia driver on 8.10
<_VIM_> nibsa1242b: Ubuntu has the mentality of it's a "Closed House" with no windows or doors, so it does not need any more defense
<sigma_> momomo: it'd have the most to do with my motherboard and processor right?
<yoyoned> worre: the default kernels are smp
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: with which driver?
<ros1> Hi.  After about 4 hours of being turned on, Hardy automatically suspends my laptop no matter whether I'm using it or not.  How and/or where would I look to find out why?
<happyhessian> i've tried 177 and 173 so far
<nibsa1242b> _VIM_:I'm having trouble setting up a DAAP share between two Ubuntu boxen running Rhythmbox. The client doesn't see the server.
<momomo> sigma_: motherboard for the most part, the processor chip can be accessed like any old pentium in theory
<Nitricacid> is there a terminal command to see which version of hardy i use?
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: you are german? you mean the proprieter driver? what is not working?
<Slart> !version | Nitricacid
<ubottu> Nitricacid: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<usser> Nitricacid, lsb_release -a
<KDesk> When will input transformation be in ubuntu?
<sigma_> proc is a core 2 duo, motherboard runs nforce 630 chip
<happyhessian> no i'm not really german, it's sort of a heavy metal joke
<Slart> Nitricacid: or do uname -a to get kernel version
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<worre> yoyoned: then explain why my linux doesnt show my second core?
<happyhessian> i clicked on the restricted driver update within ubuntu and downloaded 177, upon restart i got no x
<happyhessian> then i tried to run an old version of 173 that i still had the .sh for and it gave me a "can't work with xen" error
<yoyoned> worre: pastebin /proc/cpuinfo
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: do you geht any error logs in xorg.log?
<Andy80> hi all
<happyhessian> i tried module-assistant as well
<usser> worre, how do you figure it doesnt?
<happyhessian> it always says that it can't find a screen
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | happyhessian
<ubottu> happyhessian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tonsofpcs> gnubuntu: can't find any logs that have timestamps at the time when the system failed (roughly 1300h today).
<worre> i cant find any info about the second core
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: which device you have? is it a desktop?
<Andy80> I use Ubuntu 8.10 on this PC and I can shutdown normally. I've installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my EeePC and I'm prompted to enter my password, to get the authorization to shutdown... why?
<yoyoned> !pastebin|worre
<ubottu> worre: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> worre, as yoyoned said pastebin cat /proc/cpuinfo
<worre> i know
<mgolisch> happyhessian: ati?
<happyhessian> no, desktop with nvidia 8400 (i think...) dual core pentium
<happyhessian> geforce
<mgolisch> oh
<tonsofpcs> found dpkg log... it was operating til 13:30...
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: do you have any errorlogs? is there a nvidia driver selected in xorg.conf?
<happyhessian> xorg.log gives "fatal server error" no screens found"
<mgolisch> happyhessian: try to get x11 working with vesa or nv driver then install the nvidia drivers using the restricted driver manager
<Devourer> Hello, I just downloaded some of the Ubuntu updates from the past two days and restarted my computer to finalize them, and now my sound doesn't work. How can I fix this?
<mgolisch> happyhessian: please pastebin the complete log
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: are in xorg.conf screens defined?
<yoyoned> Devourer: check all the mixer levels
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | Devourer
<ubottu> Devourer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bigbrova2> I get this problem on ubuntu hardy heron where My sound will suddenly stop working and will only work again with a system restart. i cant seem to recreate the problem .. and AFAIK never use to happen before although a friend of mine always experience it on his laptop. it can be really frustrating and even embarrassed me once when i was to play an audio file for my Boss at work
<happyhessian> the default drivers worked, when i used the restricted drivers manager the whole thing fell apart.  how do i roll back?
<Devourer> yoyoned, in the mixer applet or aslamixer, because I turned all of those all the way up.
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: why rollback and dont try to fix the problem?
<yoyoned> Devourer: either
<sigma_> as an aside, acpi -V doesn't return any power usage data and neither does powertop. which is an intel program.
<Devourer> yoyoned, I did both.
<mgolisch> happyhessian: just pastebin the logfile
<happyhessian> it'll be a bit hard for me to paste the log as its on my machine that doesn't have an xserver running...
<sigma_> something on my computer is configured wrong... i just dunno what it is.
<dreamon> hello. "smbpasswd -a boss" -> Unable to modify TDB passwd: Nt_status_unsuccessful ! Failed to add entry for user boss. Failed to modify password entry for user boss. -> I'm searching for any kind of help.
<Devourer> ortsvorsteher, I don't see a File anywhere...
<bigbrova2> I get this problem on ubuntu hardy heron where My sound will suddenly stop working and will only work again with a system restart. i cant seem to recreate the problem .. and AFAIK never use to happen before although a friend of mine always experience it on his laptop. it can be really frustrating and even embarrassed me once when i was to play an audio file for my Boss at work
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: install pastebininit and paste the log after that
<mgolisch> happyhessian: you do have internet on that machine right? its quite easy, just install the pastebinit package and do pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bigbrova2>  also hen this happeens i find it hard to do a proper restart not that the system would freeze or anything.. but clicking the restart button just doesnt work unless i do a hard restart or i kill x and start from gdm .All of these problems are post Hardy Heron installation. i would really appreciate if someone can help with this
<momomo> happyhessian: you just need to call    program | pastebinit on the terminal
<Mood> anyone know the xemacs command to show % of buffer?
<ros1> bigbrova2: You might need to look at updating pulse audio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<happyhessian> ok, gimme a sec
<ortsvorsteher> Devourer: which file you are searching for?
<dreamon> can anybody help me out of this?
<Devourer> ortsvorsteher, the !sound thing you sent me said to double click on the speaker icon and go to File... I don't see a File menu bar thing.
<jebblue> bigbrova also I found that I had to go into the volume control and on the Switches tab make sure Audigy Analog/Digital Output was unchecked
<happyhessian> http://pastebin.com/f6b3e0a5
<Devourer> jebblue, you solved my problem.
<jebblue> dreamon maybe run as sudo?
<Devourer> jebblue, thank you.
<jebblue> Devourer np
<dan__> Anyone tried Trisquel?
<momomo> Mood: try #xemacs
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guntbert> sigma_: as for powertop: unplug you AC (if on a notebook :)
<Mood> momomo: already in there. only 5 members :-p
<bigbrova2> ros1 jebblue: thanks guys am trying your tips
<slimjimflim> hi, anybody know of a good app for burning an avi to dvd?
<dreamon> jebblue: I Did as sudo .. Same problem like this man. http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg97779.html
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: your ubuntu is a server installation?
<dougl> slimjimflim, k3b
<dougl> ?
<happyhessian> it shouldn't be--i installed it from a desktop cd
<mic_lovin> can't see samba shares from one ubuntu machine to another
<sigma_> guntbert: I'm not - my problem is i can't suspend, and the problem with powertop is that it should at least give me a Wattage number, but it is nto
<slimjimflim> dougl, i use that for data cds, is it good for authoring multiple avis into a dvd?
<jebblue> dreamon hmm dunno
<slimjimflim> will it play back nice?
<mgolisch> happyhessian: is it pcie?
<dan__> Lol oh err... thats me sorted out then....
<happyhessian> you mean the geforce?
<guntbert> sigma_: no, powertop will give wattage data only when running on battery
<happyhessian> i think so but i'm not sure
<Limitt> what is the stongest program available for data recovery on linux ext2 / 3 filesystems?
<slimjimflim> anybody ever used DeVeDe?
<sigma_> guntbert: oh. ok then.
<Slart> Limitt: testdisk is one.. don't know if it's the "stongest"
<mgolisch> happyhessian: you have multiple graphics cards?
<ros1> Does anyone know how scheduled power management tasks like suspend are stored?  I'm having a prob with unexpected suspends.
<dan__> Oh there someone goes again using "anybody" tut, tut
<mgolisch> happyhessian: the log looks like you have a builtin onboard nvidia chip and a extension card with nvidia too
<mick_laptop> Limitt: what files do you want to recover?
<Limitt> thanks im looking to recover some files from something I partitioned over and wrote an os to
<dreamon> sry.. "dunno" ?
<mgolisch> happyhessian: probably thats what drives it crazy
<mick_laptop> Limitt: text, images, video?
<happyhessian> i have an onboard card and a pci card (don't know if it's pcie)--the monitor is plugged in to the add-on card
<mic_lovin> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Limitt> mp3s (dont want to have to rip them again ) pictures.. etc
<ortsvorsteher> happyhessian: did you uninstalled xserver-xgl?
<happyhessian> not sure, i'll check
<pinguino> how do i make ubuntu boot to commandline and not load the gui by default?
<dan__> I'm using Trisquel, it's lovely but......
<mick_laptop> Limitt: ok, that should work w/ testdisk. videos are more difficult
<guntbert> sigma_: I still think its an acpi problem, but the missing power data have nothing to do with that,
<mgolisch> happyhessian: try adding the busid option to the dveice section to tell it which one you want
<Limitt> will i get the filenames back?
<happyhessian> don't have it installed
<Limitt> or just the files?
<mick_laptop> especially .mts (AVCHD/H.264)
<jebblue> dreamon hehe slang for don't know
<mick_laptop> Limitt: no
<sigma_> guntbert: any idea what kind of stuff i should check?
<yoyoned> pinguino: every reboot or just once
<sigma_> guntbert: cat this and dog that, you know
<LuciferToo> what are my hard disks accessible as on ubuntu?
<Limitt> ill have to rename them all? oh noez
<dreamon> jebblue: Ok, thanks
<LuciferToo> i dont have a /deb/hda or anything
<mgolisch> happyhessian: like Option "Busid" "2:0:0" to the device section, then restart x11 and see if that helps
<happyhessian> i'd get the bus id from lspci ?
<Slart> Limitt: if you've installed an os on top of it I doubt you'll find much to recover
<pinguino> yoyoned: every reboot
<dan__> ....screen res is not great. :(
<yoyoned> LuciferToo: look in /media
<Limitt> well heres the deal
<momomo> LuciferToo: maybe /dev/sda
<Limitt> it was a real big partition
<LuciferToo> there is a /dev/sda
<mick_laptop> Limitt: but it has the embedded info, so amarok etc will still have the names
<Limitt> might not of overwrote the exact area because i had multiple partitions on a 160gb drive
<momomo> LuciferToo: thats the equivalent of /dev/hda in your system
<mick_laptop> you could write something that will rename the file based on the tag
<LuciferToo> i want to run smartctl on it
<PC_Nerd> Hi, how can I reformat sda1(windows) and reinstall windows on it without having it rewrite over grub?  will I have to boot from disc and reinstall grub over the windows installation once im finished?
<Limitt> and made one big partiton .. i thougt i backed everything up but it didnt copy properly to my ntfs drive
<Slart> Limitt: very possible.. give it a try and see what you find.. but expect a lot of hard work.. it won't be "save *.mp3 in this folder"
<LuciferToo> oh wait, i forgot to sudo
<mick_laptop> that would actually be trivial w/ perl
<Limitt> just made a shortcut to the folder i no longer have
 * LuciferToo trouts himself
<oomkiller> anyone familar with UFW?  I am trying to port forward and can't get the syntax right
<yoyoned> pinguino: uninstall gdm.  It will log in to terminal.  then if you want gui, run startx
<Limitt> would that be of any use if I knew the folder?
<aerosolapple> hey im having trouble with my radeon 4800 hd card. when i boot up into ubuntu,
<guntbert> sigma_: have a look into /proc/acpi, (that are no real files, you might read them better not from the gui)
<Dante123> I download themes that say they are gtk 2  some install okay, others say I am missing something.  Anything I need to download to get most themes working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<aerosolapple> it displays the loader, but after that it wont displayt the login manager
<Andreino1970> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Limitt> so the best program is what was recommended earlier?
<Limitt> wat was that again?
<mgolisch> happyhessian: did that work?
<mic_lovin> i just installed ubuntu ... i want to su to root, i type su root, it asks for a pw...i put in MY pw and get an auth failure ... what's the default root pw?
<yoyoned> PC_Nerd: windows will overwrite the MBR.  Theres not much you can do about that
<Slart> !root | mic_lovin
<ubottu> mic_lovin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mgolisch> mic_lovin: there is none
<Slart> !sudo | mic_lovin
<ubottu> mic_lovin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<bigbrova2> 23:37 < jebblue> bigbrova also I found that I had to go into the volume control and on the Switches tab make sure Audigy Analog/Digital Output was unchecked
<sigma_> guntbert: so what, cd /proc/acpi, ls?
<bigbrova2> that dones work
<rsc-> mic_lovin, type "sudo ls" to do "ls" as root.
<aerosolapple> PC_Nerd: Try installing virtualbox on ubuntu and then installing windows on a virtualbox
<rsc-> mic_lovin, you can do "sudo bash" to get a shell as root, if that's what you want
<PC_Nerd> ok, so how then would I reinstall grub, or better still can I simply "backup" the current Grub settings and rewrite it back into the MBR once windows has rewritten it (linux is on sda5 or something)
<happyhessian> that's the right syntax?
<Slart> mic_lovin: ubuntu is designed to use sudo/gksudo to do root tasks.. check the man pages for more options
<Limitt> what was the name of that program again?
<Dante123>  I download themes that say they are gtk 2  some install okay, others say I am missing something.  Anything I need to download to get most themes working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<guntbert> sigma_: yes, and instead of "cat and dog" you might like to use the program 'less'
<Limitt> my chat is real glitchy when I scroll
<PC_Nerd> * Id prefer to have windows on sda1 for the moment, dont want to play with virtualisation just yet
<bigbrova2> and the ubuntu pulse audio wiki was of no help
<jebblue> bigbrova dones ? like doesn't ?
<bigbrova2> doesn't
<jebblue> bigbrova ah
<mic_lovin> boom say wu?
<sigma_> guntbert: well, this is interesting. cat /proc/acpi/sleep returns "S0 S1 S4 S5"
<Limitt> file recovery programs that are real good on linux
<mgolisch> happyhessian: what is the right syntax?
<Limitt> name your fave please
<sigma_> i notice S3 is missing. and that's what suspend is, isn't it?
<sigma_> and i didn't even know there was a S5...
<bigbrova2> this whole pulse audio business was a big mistake
<mic_lovin> so if i want ot use a gnome editor to edit a file that is owned by root, i cant.  can that be right?
<jebblue> yep
<bigbrova2> its just not ready for prime time
<ros1> bigbrova2: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<mgolisch> mic_lovin: gksu gedit file
<rsc-> sigma_, mine says S0 S3 S4 S5 :p
<sigma_> rsc-: and yours can suspend?
<Limitt> ....?
<Slart> mic_lovin: several ways to do that.. EDITOR=gedit sudoedit /whateever/file/you/want/to.edit
<yoyoned> mic_lovin: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<jebblue> bigbrova it's a good concept kind of like Java but easier to use, it just needs more debugging, tall order with such a variety of machines - I think it is getting better
<Slart> mic_lovin: or gksudo gedit file.. but I think sudoedit is the safest way.. not that I've had any problems usind gksudo gedit.. but it might (once every ten years or so) mess things up
<rsc-> sigma_, yep. i believe that's why i have s3 there
<yoyoned> mic_lovin: or gksu gedit
<_VIM_> It's Gksu gedit
<mgolisch> dont use sudo with graphical apps
<mgolisch> use gksu
<aerosolapple> PC_Nerd: Just a thought. it works pretty well on mine. The only problem is getting ubuntu to display through my gfx card =(
<jebblue> oops I meant Jack not Java
<Slart> yoyoned: never sudo a gui program
<Slart> !gksudo | yoyoned, mic_lovin
<ubottu> yoyoned, mic_lovin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guntbert> sigma_: I'm not good with acpi myself, but  I have S0 S3 S4 S5 too, try googling for 'ubuntu acpi supend'
<sigma_> rsc-: and you are on a desktop?
<rsc-> sigma_, HP laptop sir
<bigbrova2> i work in a school where we give ubuntu laptops to our students and its my job to configure it for them .. u can image the pain of having to tell them to restart their system everything this happen .. many are new to linux
<mic_lovin> ro-kay
<Slart> !who | bigbrova2
<ubottu> bigbrova2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rsc-> lol, pulseaudio issues? :b
<happyhessian_> ok, sorry i lost my connection there for a second
<sigma_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jebblue> bigbrova agreed, there is a pulseaudio fix or troubleshooting guide, use Google
<rsc-> bigbrova2, heron or intrepid?
<bigbrova2> ubottu:  well its more of a rant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<etoo> hey
<etoo> how are you
<etoo> please help
<nibsa1242b> Any good guides for running DAAP server on Intrepid?
<happyhessian_> i'm getting the same "no screens" error but i think i may have changed the xorg.conf file with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in an attempt to get it to roll back
<happyhessian_> should nvidia-settings should get me the right xorg.conf file?
<yoyoned> !ask|etoo
<ubottu> etoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bigbrova2> rsc-: heron although am basing the new laptop image in ibex hope that works better
<jebblue> yoyoned thanks I couldn't remember how to do that
<happyhessian_> which i could then add Option "BusID"  "02:00.0" ?
<mic_lovin> i get some wierd errors, but gksudo gedit /file does eventually work
<rsc-> bigbrova2, I heard the pulseaudio implementation in Intrepid is somewhat better. I'm stuck with Hardy myself so I'm not sure :p
<D3RGPS31> Is there a way to hide window boarders in gnome
<moddinati> hey i am having some trouble getting an apple isight web-cam working on my system, anybody have experience in this area
<Slart> D3RGPS31: I guess you can use a theme that has really small borders, or none at all
<perillux> How do I determine what filesystem an MP3 player I have is using?
<etoo> :(
<glymph> D3RGPS31: you can define some applications as having no window decorations in compiz config settings manager, iirc
<Slart> moddinati: web cams in ubuntu is a bit of touch and go.. sometimes they work.. sometimes they don't.. sometimes they work in one version but not in the next
<jebblue> etoo what's your question
<zcat[1]> can't get nvidia drivers installed. nvidia-glx-177 wants to remove all of the other x stuff :(
<etoo> ı don't understand me
<bigbrova2> rsc- maybe its time to give another distro a chance .. fedora10 comes to mind
<Slart> !webcam | moddinati
<ubottu> moddinati: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zcat[1]> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kentb> perillux: the mount command might give you a quick look
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: how does your xorg.conf look like?
<D3RGPS31> glymph: yay compiz
<yoyoned> perillux: cat /proc/mounts       Most are vfat
<vigo_> what?
<moddinati> thanks. I read the links then be back
<happyhessian_> mgolisch: my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f739bf454
<perillux> yoyoned: what if it isn't mounted yet?
<arooni-mobile> how do i make:  wget -r http://169.254.169.254/latest/user-data ..... safe to ./user-data instead of ./169.254.169.254/latest/user-data ?
<jebblue> bigbrova you can try filing a bug on launchpad since it happens on all your machines, someone else may have seen it for that type of machine
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: strip the zeros from the busid option the value should be "2:0:0"
<happyhessian_> ok
<yoyoned> perillux: plug it in and it should automount
<VioletsPie> anyone here know how to stop the squiggly lines in abiword?
<happyhessian_> startx still gives me the same error, i'm telling it to reboot...maybe it'll help
<Slart> VioletsPie: it sounds like some kind of spell check
<Slart> VioletsPie: check preferences or such
<biouser> full screen flash video is jerky and sound stops every 5 seconds or so for about .5 seconds each time.  And to esacpe out of full screen it takes about 5 seconds to register on this 2gig mem dual-core
<VioletsPie> oh i figured it out, "check grammar while you type"
<VioletsPie> i had spelling off.
<cvx> anyway i can install ET x86 on 64bit ?
<rsc-> biouser, flash 9's fullscreen is just really wonky under linux
<biouser> anyone got an idea of what I should look into to fix the full screen video on this machine with and ATI radeon?
<VioletsPie> cool
<VioletsPie> thanks
<happyhessian_> mgolisch: still nothing
<Slart> cvx: yes, I think so
<biouser> rsc- I actually have the package for 10
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: can you post the current logfile?
<cvx> it says... cannot install on glibc2.0 linux
<Slart> cvx: 64-bit ubuntu can run 32bit apps.. it's usually the libraries that create problems
<rsc-> biouser, oops. guess it wasnt totally fixed :P
<cvx> whats the apt-get
<cvx> to get the libz
<whatev> why arent you allowed to login as root in ubuntu?
<biouser> rsc- I think it more has to do with my video card drivers
<ortsvorsteher> !sudo | whatev
<ubottu> whatev: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<biouser> rsc- everything is fine on my laptop...
<Slart> !root | whatev
<ubottu> whatev: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<biouser> rsc- I used to have proprietary drivers but now I don't have any yet with jaunty I guess
<happyhessian_> while i was talking to you i had already told it to install 180 so you'll see that there http://pastebin.com/f6894043d
<Slart> whatev: afaik it's a design choice.. you're not supposed to log in as root.. use sudo for root tasks.. we don't want the mess that windows is finally getting out of
<frog_> hi, i try to play with firestarter. is there no possibility to set the inbound traffic policy as restrictive by default?
<rsc-> there should be frog_
<rsc-> just look around
<Slart> frog_: you can turn it off... restrictive enough?
<guntbert> arooni-mobile: look at "man wget", I *think* its wget -nH ...
<whatev> i just dont get why you cant login as root if you can sudo -i to get a root shell once you're in anyway
<frog_> Slart: rsc- i see only this possibility for outbound traffic
<ortsvorsteher> whatev: you can get a root shell when you are logged in. but, there is no need.
<bmorris> i did something stupid accidentally removed my /etc/apache2 folder... How would I restore the default config files?
<skinofstars1> whatev: you can also set up a seperate root user if you prefer
<Slart> whatev: you can log in as root... it's just disabled
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: it seems to ignore the Busid option for some reason does it now have the value "2:0:0" ?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> ever since i upgraded to Intrepid, none of my Crystal Space apps have been able to make sound.... why?
<Slart> whatev: for a good reason.. running as root isn't cool or more powerful.. just makes your machine more vulnerable
<happyhessian_> it has 2:0.0 (that's what lsmod showed) should it be both colons (2:0:0)
<adaptr> no
<whatev> Slart what do you mean you can login as root but it's disabled?
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: yeah
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: 2:0:0 << like that
<evilGUI> Why would you need to ever login as root? If you ever needed root you could just use recovery mode
<happyhessian_> tried it
<whatev> slart why is running as root more dangerous than running sudo -i to get a root shell? can't they do teh same amount of damage
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: still same?
<yownanymous> you shouldn't need to log in root
<happyhessian_> i think so, startx should be enough of a test right?
<kitche> whatev: yes but sudo can log
<Slart> whatev: ok.. say you log in as root.. if you open the system monitor in system, administration.. how many processes do you have running there?
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: yeah
<happyhessian_> then nothing
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: very odd
<happyhessian_> it's funny, the log writes the busid as @02:0:0
<happyhessian_> should i put that in or that's already irrelevant?
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: try it
<mgolisch> maybe it needs the leading zero
<Slart> whatev: you don't have to actually do that.. I can tell you there are lots of processess.. right now a process started by you can't do a lot of damage to the system.. with me so far?
<mgolisch> not sure didnt have to use that in a long time
<mgolisch> :)
<happyhessian_> sorry, it's 0@2:0:0
<tenang> so who knows the apt get for nvidia 6200 graphics card and how to set resolution to 1200?
<happyhessian_> ok, let's seee...
<whatev> slart kinda
<bmorris> Does anybody know how to restore /etc/apache2
<Slart> whatev: so if you run openoffice, firefox or whatever.. they can't wipe the hard drive..
<tenang> i think the apt get i need is driver 169 or somtn
<ortsvorsteher> !details | tenang
<ubottu> tenang: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whatev> i cant login as root  because theres no passwodr for root
<Slart> whatev: but if you login as root.. all those processess will be able to do *everything* on your system..
<happyhessian_> mgolisch: i still get no screens
<happyhessian_> what does that even mean, "no screens?"
<whatev> slart ah i see
<Slart> whatev: firefox will be able to edit your system files.. openoffice can wipe the hard drive etc..
<Slart> whatev: so you login as a limited user and use sudo to just run that one process that needs as root
<momomo> bmorris: aptitude reinstall $package, or download the package and hand pick the files you need
<tenang> i need latest driver for nvidia 6200 for intrepid ibex and i need to set resolution to 1200x1200 can anyone help?detailed enuf?
<happyhessian_> i read on this forum  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114854 that the busid is supposed to be in hex but for 2 the hex and dec representations are the same
<tenang> i dont know what to do and my googlefu isnt strong enuf
<whatev> how would open office be able to whipe my harddrive though
<drdozer> I've been running Jaunty for a  day now
<ortsvorsteher> tenang: are you using a proprieter driver?
<cvx> man,
<drdozer> the graphics drivers for my card seem much more stable
<tenang> u mean the default drivers?
<Slart> whatev: software bug? a nasty office document with a macro?
<momomo> whatev: if you told it with a macro it would ;-)
<cvx> any way i can get ET to run on 64bit linux?
<cvx> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<cvx> (tried to run setup)
<cvx> thats what it says
<guntbert> !jaunty | drdozer
<ubottu> drdozer: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<FloodBot1> cvx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: try "PCI:02:0:0" as the value
<tenang> ort u mean the default drivers?
<happyhessian_> ok
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: if that doesnt work i dont know, i would have to google then
<mgolisch> :)
<ortsvorsteher> tenang:  system -> system preferences -> hardware drivers. are there any activated?
<tenang> yah
<whatev> ok how come i have a root entry in /etc/passwd with a /bin/bash shell by default? i thought root accounts were disabled
<tenang> 167
<tenang> i need 169 but its not there
<Dan9311> Hello
<Slart> whatev: there is a login shell but no passwoed hash
<Dan9311> Can someone help me?
<happyhessian_> no screens found
<guntbert> !ask | Dan9311
<ubottu> Dan9311: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rsc-> whatev, check out /etc/shadow.
<c_malloc> vivastreet
<happyhessian_> i wonder if it's a problem because my xorg isn't updated--i did a fresh install today of 8.10 so it's a couple months behind
<happyhessian_> it doesn't really make sense but i guess it could impact it somehow
<ortsvorsteher> tenang: are you able to set your resolution? system -> settings -> resolution?
<ziggles> is it possible to source .profile each time i load a terminal?  or is there some way i can automatically do this so i dont have to type source .profile ??
<Dan9311> My audio does not work on Ubuntu, how do I fix it?
<Slart> !details | Dan9311
<ubottu> Dan9311: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<adaptr> ziggles: presuming the terminal starts bash, include source ~/.profile in your bashrc
<rsc-> ziggles, why not put it in your .bashrc?
<ziggles> adaptr: thank you again... 2x today :)
<BlackZ> Reboot,laters.
<Dan9311> I have a problem with audio, Im running ubuntu 8.10, When I try to play a video on youtube i cant hear it. I should be able to. How do I fix this?
<Slart> Dan9311: do you get sound from other sources than flash?
<bmorris> momomo, that doesn't regenerate my config files though..
<whatev> rsc- /etc/shadow just shows a ! where the password would go for root. what does that mean? just 'no password'?
<Dan9311> Slart: I don't get audio from any program
<StuffAndMore> ter.com
<ziggles> if i'm editing the .bashrc should i just give it the command "source .profile" and each time i load the term it executes that?
<Slart> Dan9311: if you open the sound preferences dialog in system, preferences, sound, are you using pulseaudio or alsa?
<jimmy51_home> what command can i run to see my running kernel ver?
<Slart> jimmy51_home: uname -a
<ziggles> jimmy51_home:  uname -a
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<guntbert> whatev: the "real users " have their password hashes there, and ! is an impossible hash, so root cannot login
<durt> Dan9311: What card?
<rsc-> whatev, it means there's no password at all for root.
<Dan9311> Slart: ALSA
<whatev> or just uname -v
<Dan9311> durt: No clue
<slyuk> Hoping somone can help with a weird problem. When i open a program, it hangs at the loadup screen, this is expected. All i need to do is minimize it and re-open in for it to boot ok. I cant for the life of me figure out wmctrl and all its flags, any help ?
<Slart> Dan9311: and you've checked all the volume sliders?
<PsynoKhi0> hi again... I'm looking for some guidance to block icmp in ufw
<rebel_kid> anyone happen to know a good, low resource, screen recorder that can record one window only (preferably even while its minimized)
<Dan9311> Slart: Yes, their all to the max
<durt> Dan9311: Do you have a check box marked IEC958 checked, if so, uncheck it
<blndr08> hey all i just installed ubuntu on my desktop - when i close out of some applications the program quits but still displays it on the screen - it doesn't go away until i "erase" it by running another window around the screen
<momomo> bmorris: aptitude purge foo deletes static and config files
<Dan9311> durt: Where would I find that check ?
<momomo> !aptitude > bmorris
<blndr08> i think it's a driver problem but im not sure - can anyone help?
<ubottu> bmorris, please see my private message
<durt> Volume controls
<donpachi> drivers...hmm
<whatev> rsc- is putting a ! for a password in /etc/shadow all you have to do to disable an account?
<Dan9311> durt: Under prefences?
<CyberGabber> rebel_kid: check KSnapshot...
<durt> Dan9311: not sure I'm on Xubuntu
<rebel_kid> CyberGabber, i thought ksnapshot was just for taking screenshots, not video recording
<rsc-> whatev, by "disable" meaning "not being able to authenticate to it in any way" then yes
<CyberGabber> rebel_kid: Not video-recording, just static screenshots
<K3nt> I am having trouble installing the new 8.10 release of ubuntu. When i boot to the disc for installation, everything seems to go smoothly until i get thrown into a shell: 2.6.27-7 generic is the description. Is this problem documented somewhere? i cant seem to find anything on it
<Dan9311> durt: ? Where would I find that checkbox?
<rsc-> whatev, however, it's still "enabled" in the sense that you can still log in to it through some means without a password (e.g., sudo -u username)
<Dan9311> durt: I found it, it's not checked
<durt> Dan9311: Well I'm out of ideas, except that if your using alsa and not pulse an application might already have the soundcard engaged
<jebblue> durt you can also try to go into the volume control and on the Switches tab make sure Analog/Digital Output was unchecked, worked for my Audigy card
<Carefree> hello
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: seems like a bug, it should work using the Busid thing
<Carefree> what's a good tool for linux to defragment a vista NTFS partition?
<mgolisch> Carefree: none
<K3nt> anyone familiar with the issue i stated above? i noticed that another person on the installation section of the forums had the same thing happen to hom
<K3nt> him*
<durt> Carefree: rm :D
<mgolisch> Carefree: i do stuff like that from bartpe/winpe
<happyhessian_> i'm looking at a forum right now where the guy claims to have solved it with BusId on its own not as an argument of Option
<shay26m> Hello , does anyone knows is Mozilla firefox support wmv streaming ?
<jebblue> durt: Dan9311 sorry durt that last message was for Dan9311
<happyhessian_> that did it! it works!
<guntbert> K3nt: did you check the integrity of your .iso before burning?
<momomo> shay26m: not by default, it will offer you to download the needed codec and install it for you
<sweetgum> why isnt sourcenavigator added to my Applications menu after i install it
<happyhessian_> mgolisch: if you're interested, I saw it on the comments to this forum post
<K3nt> i checked the integrity of the disk upon booting to it. would that be the same thing? if not, i can perform a checksum right away
<Nitricacid> Can anyone help me with getting Madwifi drivers?
<momomo> sweetgum: its possible that there is no integration at all or that it will appear after relogging in
<mgolisch> happyhessian_: cool
<sweetgum> momomo: do you by any chance know the bin file where i can find it and run it?
<guntbert> !who | K3nt
<ubottu> K3nt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<K3nt> guntbert: forgot bout that >.<
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<happyhessian_> mgolisch: pheww, what a nightmare.  thanks for the help, though
<delaz> Hey, is there anyone who can help me? im having some problems, im trying to run Warcraft 3 in Wine..
<guntbert> !md5sum | K3nt , you should check *before* burning (the file might be corrupted)
<ubottu> K3nt , you should check *before* burning (the file might be corrupted): To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<momomo> sweetgum: dpkg -L package   lists executables and config files, just have a short look
<K3nt> guntbert: i'll do a check on the md5
<K3nt> guntbert: thanks
<egoleo> hey guys
<egoleo> i have a broadband connection using cable
<blndr08> can anyone help me?  i just installed ubuntu on my desktop - when i close out of some applications the program quits but still displays it on the screen - it doesn't go away until i "erase" it by running another window around the screen
<egoleo> but i want to share the connection to another laptop using wireless
<jebblue> delaz wine-hq  has good information on configuring wine
<guntbert> K3nt: its *mostly* a corrupt file, but not everytime of course
<delaz> jebblue - yeh i've been looking there but i just can't get it to function at all.
<rovedoz> Hello to all,iam using ubuntu 8.10 when i shutdown my pc the ips in auto eth0 are deleted ,and i should type those again.how can i fix that?
<delaz> when i open warcraft 3, i can hear the sounds but my screen goes black and i just get - Out Of Range..
<C4N> hey, does anybody know if there is a default username and password after you install ubuntu???
<zash> C4N: no, you configure it during install
<C4N> dang it. then I forgot it LOL
<momomo> sweetgum:  /usr/bin/snavigator is a candidate
<prince_jammys> C4N: try 'ubuntu'
<C4N> zash: I have some data on my ubuntu that I saved.. if I reinstall ubuntu, will it format the drive?
<delaz> yes
<durt> egoleo: Yes, But it involves setting up some Iptables rules. Or maybe just use firestarter?
<rovedoz> Hello to all,iam using ubuntu 8.10 when i shutdown my pc the ips in auto eth0 are deleted ,and i should type those again.how can i fix that?
<delaz> jebblue - do you have any suggestions?
<egoleo> i am using firestater
<jebblue> delaz this looks like the new WINE forum for Ubuntu is:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313
<gmap> how do you quit a telnet session in terminal
<durt> egoleo: Is there not a check box to enable sharing?
<asserp> C4N: try sudo su
<jebblue> delaz and my guess is that your video setting is out of range
<jebblue> delaz
<gmap> ctrl+z is not doing it
<egoleo> at where
<delaz> well i just dont understand that..
<jebblue> delaz oops - and I would say try using WINE's desktop and set a resolution that contains the game
<durt> egoleo: Dunno I don't use it anymore :)
<guntbert> egoleo: firestarter is only a gui for creating iptables rules
<Nitricacid> I recently purchased a D-Link wireless card (DWA-542) and I want to get madwifi drivers for it. Can anyone help me do this?
<delaz> i have a nVidia GFX card and i installed the drivers.. i even tried changing the ubuntu resolutin to 1024x768..
<egoleo> ok
<delaz> Wine desktop?
<rovedoz> Hello to all,iam using ubuntu 8.10 when i shutdown my pc the ips in auto eth0 are deleted ,and i should type those again.how can i fix that?
<K3nt> guntbert: okay, i did an md5 check, and the hashes match..
<momomo> rovedoz: just a guess: /etc/network/interfaces
<exodus_ms> ccccc
<egoleo> what i want is to be able to share my wired internet through my wireless to another wireless laptop
<mgolisch> rovedoz: how did you set the ips?
<C4N> asserp: sudo su? pardon me?
<rovedoz> manually
<mgolisch> rovedoz: using ifconfig? thats not permanent, it will not survive reboots
<jebblue> delaz yes, google it - uesful for misbehaving games also try a small setting in the game itself not Ubuntu
<mgolisch> rovedoz: you want to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file to setup the network interfaces there
<delaz> i have been googeling but i just can't find any good answers...
<rovedoz> no i wen to system >preferences>network config
<delaz> also i cant get into the game i just get out of range..
<durt> egoleo: You have an AP?
<russ5811> hi all. i'm wondering if there's an app that will back up all of my installed apps. i tried aptoncd, but it didn't seem to get everything (e.g. open office) any suggestions?
<egoleo> what is AP?
<guntbert> K3nt: sorry then, do you mean the graphics couldn't start?
<mgolisch> rovedoz: so if you go there again the settings are gone?
<durt> egoleo: Access point. A wireless "router".
<Nitricacid> Can someone help me just follow these instructions please? I'm a complete Linux noob. http://linux-wireless.org/Install-HOWTO/Drivers/madwifi/0.Howto.Install.Madwifi.txt
<rovedoz> mgolisch: yes
<Cpudan80> durt: AP != router
<egoleo> no
<egoleo> i want to use my latop
<egoleo> as the access point
<Cpudan80> They are not even remotely the same
<K3nt> guntbert: im not so sure that its the graphics that arent starting (maybe?) but it says the version of the shell is 2.6.27-7 . is it reverting to a backup or something?
<durt> Cpudan80: Hence the quotes.
<rovedoz> mgolisch: iam here ne interfaces
<Nitricacid> most laptops cant broadcast man
<vigo> russ5811: There are a few options, bacula is one, I use Simple Backup,,I have also used HUB
<rovedoz> what should i write here
<Cpudan80> durt: mmmh ok
<russ5811> thanks vigo!
<K3nt> guntbert: also, when i typed "startx" is told me that no screens were found...
<asserp> C4N: if you boot from ubuntu livecd, you can get root in console by typing: sudo su
<C4N> K I'll try that
<guntbert> K3nt: when you boot from the CD: how far does it go, do you get the choice "live/install/check"?
<asserp> C4N: that means you can type commands as a superuser (root)
<momomo> rovedoz: "man interfaces" describes the language and its conventions
<durt> egoleo: How in the world do you use the wireless on the first laptop?
<K3nt> guntbert: yes, i do get into the menu. i had tried picking both of the "install" and "try ubuntu without change to the computer" options
<Nitricacid> Can anyone help me do this? http://linux-wireless.org/Install-HOWTO/Drivers/madwifi/0.Howto.Install.Madwifi.txt I need these drivers for my wireless card. Please help.
<egoleo> what wireless
<whatev> syslog means /var/messages right?
<K3nt> guntbert: the loading orange bar gets almost all the way to the end but then it just rings me to a terminal (im assuming this isthe shell. i am going on what i read in a similar post.)
<egoleo> i am using a laptop which connect to the internet using cable
<egoleo> but i want to be able to share it
<egoleo> wireless
<Nitricacid> get a router egoleo.
<egoleo> so without router i cant do it
<sweetgum> how do i make a grep case sensitive
<egoleo> cant i use linux to do it?
<durt> egoleo: get an Access Point
<Nitricacid> unless your laptop can broadcast.
<egoleo> as router?
<egoleo> and how do i do that plse
<Nitricacid> you go to the store, and you buy one.
<prakka> well yeah, laptops can broadcast, but it's easier to buy a wireless router
<sweetgum> can someone tell me how to do a case sensitive grep
<guntbert> K3nt: and both dump you to a shell? it definitely looks like a problem with the graphics card recognition, but thats something I'm no good at
<jpedroza> I am trying to configure DVD video playback under 8.10. I opened totem and it installed the missing libraries. Now when I try and open the disk it freezes totem. It does the same thing in VLC
<momomo> sweetgum: its case sensitive by default?
<sweetgum> momomo: doesnt seem that way
<whatev> what's the difference between /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages?
<Nitricacid> ﻿Can anyone help me do this? http://linux-wireless.org/Install-HOWTO/Drivers/madwifi/0.Howto.Install.Madwifi.txt I need these drivers for my wireless card. Please.
<prakka> sweetgum, isn't grep allready casesensitive?
<prakka> else: try man grep
<K3nt> guntbert: okay, no problem. do you know about forum posts or sections which deal with the issue? i do have a switchable graphics setup in my computer.
<prakka> Nitricacid, get the sources: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=82936
<asserp> C4N: before sudo su you can try: "whoami" command
<Nitricacid> prakka:  how?
<Nitricacid> just download them?
<WIGGMPk> How do you stop GNOME from starting?? so that it stops at the terminal login prompt?
<vigo> Niticacid: Acer Aspire?
<prakka> yeah
<vigo> Oh ok
<momomo> sweetgum: its default is case-sensitive. you might pastebin your command so we could help you
<asserp> C4N: and then passwd [your_user_name]
<guntbert> K3nt: sorry no, but you might want to put your question (with the "new" facts) to the channel again, maybe someone else can step in
<prakka> Nitricacid, download, untar, configure, make, make install
<prakka> make install has to happen as SU
<sweetgum> sorry, it is case sensitive, my mistake
<dou213> hi, what was the cmd with apt-get to reinstall a package?
<dou213> didn't find it in man apt-get
<vigo> Nitricacid: also may want to look at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021615&highlight=madwifi >>marked as solved
<prakka> Nitricacid, sorry, i was wrong
<asserp> C4N: then you can do user configuration as a default user from special menu entryes
<prakka> it has to happen via cvs
<prakka> let me see
<Nitricacid> prakka: is there a difference between .tar.bz2 and .tar.gz ?
<edju> Did a bunch of repartitioning, and now I have sda2,3&4 - no 1.  Everything works, and fdisk reports no errors, but is there a way to straighten this out so I'd have 1,2&3?
<lifenova> dou213: i think you just have to remove and then install
<durt> dou213: use the --reinstall switch
<prakka> Nitricacid, http://madwifi.net/Install-HOWTO/Drivers/madwifi/1.SourceForge.Madwifi.Drivers/madwifi-200603/
<prakka> get it there
<lifenova> dou213: or not.
<skinofstars1> edju: it really shouldn't matter what number they are
<dou213> durt, so 'sudo apt-get --reinstall package-name'?
<Nitricacid> vigo thanks ill try this
<frog_> how can i set up the application window in nome, that it would stay in same workspace all the time?and  also when i change the workspace and click the icon in a systray i would be transfered to the workspace which i assigned to the specific application?
<Kryptix> hey guys -- just installed the latest ubuntu. i have a HDMI motherboard and i've got everything working except sound through HDMI. any suggestions? it detects the HDMI and outputs video through it, and it works on windows but i can't get it to work on ubuntu -- very new to linux so it may be obvious.
<durt> dou213: I think you still need 'install'
<whatev> is gnome pronounce nome or gunome?
<Kryptix> hey guys -- just installed the latest ubuntu. i have a HDMI motherboard and i've got everything working except sound through HDMI. any suggestions? it detects the HDMI and outputs video through it, and it works on windows but i can't get it to work on ubuntu -- very new to linux so it may be obvious.
<mic_lovin> i have two partitions of type swap ... how do i know which one linux is using?
<dou213> how about 'sudo apt-get install reinstall package'?
<momomo> mic_lovin: /etc/fstab
<durt> dou213: don't forget the '--'
<BugeyeD> hi all, help needed. workstation is a mac running os x. ssh into ubuntu 8.10 server running kvm. any attempt at controlling the console of virt machines works but the keyboard is completely unusable. that is, keypresses result in characters on the console, but they are completely different from what i'm typing. other X apps seem to work fine when running on ubuntu and displaying on the mac. any ideas?
<WIGGMPk> How do you stop GNOME from starting automatically?? so that it stops at the terminal login prompt?
<guntbert> mic_lovin: type grep swap /etc/fstab
<skinofstars1> whatev: according to the phonetics on wikipedia it's gur-nome
<dou213> durt, thx
<durt> dou213: np
<skinofstars1> whatev: still not how i'm gonna say it though
<cuculain> hmm tasksel crashed installing lamp-server
<Kryptix> hey guys -- just installed the latest ubuntu. i have a HDMI motherboard and i've got everything working except sound through HDMI. any suggestions? it detects the HDMI and outputs video through it, and it works on windows but i can't get it to work on ubuntu -- very new to linux so it may be obvious.
<cuculain> and now when i try and remove the packages individually, it keeps trying to remove then restart mysql
<mic_lovin> guntbert; that didn't tell me much ... i was hoping i could narow it down to /dev/sdaX
<guntbert> !repeat | Kryptix
<ubottu> Kryptix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lifenova> mic_lovin: swapon -s
<tomodachi> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mic_lovin> lifenova: ohhh shiny!
<LuciferToo> heres a question... atleast i think it is interesting...
<guntbert> lifenova: thx, was new for me too :)
<whatev> skinofstars1 gur-nome? that cant be right
<lifenova> No problem :)
<LuciferToo> so i have this old P3 machine, which cannot boot by USB and the CD drive is broken...
<skinofstars1> whatev: ok, g-nome
<LuciferToo> i am running xubuntu on it via Wubi
<guntbert> !enter | LuciferToo
<ubottu> LuciferToo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<prakka> LuciferToo, network install?
<skinofstars1> whatev: it says you rponouce the g, just checked with my girlfriend who is a linguist
<whatev> g-nome as in "gee-nome" like the human genome project?
<LuciferToo> prakka, but that needs another linux machine, right?
<LuciferToo> guntbert, sorry bout that. i figured a really long rambling case would be incoherent.
<skinofstars1> whatev: no, with a hard g, like gnu
<adaptr> whatev: as in GU-nome
<gerber> wine is setup in my box, i install a windows application and when i double click nothing happen need help ?
<_VIM_> whatev: I think it's 'Guh-Nome'
<guntbert> LuciferToo: np, but several sentences are hard to read and follow (and answer:))
<gerber> who is expert with wine
<LuciferToo> guntbert, that too...
<chay> hi
<LuciferToo> so is there any way to do a proper install from the hard disk?
<gerber> who is expert with wine ?
<lifenova> gerber: /join #winehq
<skinofstars1> gerber: i'm quite good with red wine, but i just can't stand white
<chay> me
<usser> gerber, run it from terminal see what error it gives
<KemrinH> Hey everyone. When I access the sound preferences area to change my system sounds, it gives me the option default, custom, or none. When I click custom it takes me to select a sound file. Is there a way to enter a custom terminal command instead?
<prakka> LuciferToo, you could try a network install
<chay> what?
<usser> gerber, your wine c: drive is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<gerber> could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Dvrclient.exe": Module not found
<gerber> could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Dvrclient.exe": Module not found
<gerber> that was the error
<_VIM_> !repeat | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chay> what?
#ubuntu 2009-02-01
<usser> gerber, hm sounds like it needs some special library, see if the file is there at all
<chay> see you
<nexTac> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phrostbite> I just got a boost mobile phone and i can plug it into my computer with the usb cord to charge it and since it doesn't have a mico sd card, is there a way I can still access the phones memory to add ringtones and stuff.
<gerber> the file is there
<s0101> Hi i have a easy question for you guys and i hope that somebody can help me
<phrostbite> Online it says thats not possible but I am sure there is a way.
<yoyoned> ask|s0101:
<vigo> Kryptix: Here is a possible fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892825&highlight=HDMI >>>>looks like a router issue, or something,
<KemrinH> s0101 Don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask it
<yoyoned> !ask|s0101:
<ubottu> s0101:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PsynoKhi0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112292/ <- are those needed only for LAN? or does commenting them out improve cloaking from outsiders?
<s0101> I have installed a mac os theme and it is working but i would also like to now were to install the icons
<lifenova> s0101: the icon file should be installed in the same way as the theme file ;)
<s0101> you mean righklick on the desktop and change backround themes and install the icons there?
<gerber> can install ubuntu in compact presario 3000
<s0101> thats how i installed the main theme
<chay> hi I'm chaymaa and you
<lifenova> s0101: Yep.
<s0101> cheers
<tuxfan> yep
<Steal`n`Kill> Who can help me with my radeon hd3470 and ubuntu 8.10?
<bamhm182> does anyone here use SynCE?
<Federico86> ciao a tutti
<_VIM_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<diffred> Please Help. Macbook Santa Rosa. Upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 using update-manager. Touchpad not working, followed some help.community on google for 7.10 modifying xorg.conf but nothing.
<chay> je suis chaymaa
<chay> et vous
<whatev> if i have something installed in /root/foo/ how can i make it so non-root users can read it? do i just make a symlink to /usr/share/foo ?
<_VIM_> !english | chay
<ubottu> chay: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lifenova> !fr | chay
<ubottu> chay: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bamhm182> !SynCE
<ubottu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<diffred> Please Help. Macbook Santa Rosa. Upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 using update-manager. Touchpad not working, followed some help.community on google for 7.10 modifying xorg.conf but nothing.Anyone can help me?
<Steal`n`Kill> Help, please
<Steal`n`Kill> Trouble with my radeon
<Steal`n`Kill> hd3470
<Steal`n`Kill> How can i install drivers?
<usser> whatev, sudo chmod -R o+r /root/foo
<Steal`n`Kill> Any result(
<Steal`n`Kill> Jyle black screen
<cvx> anyway i can get ET to run on 64bit linux?
<Steal`n`Kill> Only*
<Deatrix> olá
<usser> cvx, enemy territory or quake wars?
<Deatrix> alguem pode me indicar o ubuntu-pt?
<Deatrix> ?
<fosco_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chay> ubottu i think you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i think you
<KemrinH> Hey everyone. When I access the sound preferences area to change my system sounds, it gives me the option default, custom, or none. When I click custom it takes me to select a sound file. Is there a way to enter a custom terminal command instead?
<Deatrix> grato
<Kryptix> i'm very new to linux. i've just downloaded 'RealVNC' and i'm trying to install it. i've extracted all the files but nothing i click will install anything. it just opens them as text files. please someone walk me through it?
<Deatrix> #ubuntu-br
<chay> i think you for this formition
<tuxfan> killer
<Deatrix> nao consigo
<aerosolapple> im trying to get my shell script to execute root commands but i cant figure out how i would get the script to enter my password. can anyone help?
<KemrinH> chay "I Thank you for this Information"
<usser> Kryptix, what are u using realvnc for? ubuntu comes with built-in vnc server
<Kryptix> i want to control my windows (laptop) and i have RealVNC on that
<Kryptix> can i control it with built in viewer?
<lifenova> Kyprtix: What's the location of the files
<Kryptix> they're on the desktop
<usser> Kryptix, sure vnc is a standard protocol any vnc client can connect to any vnc server
<vienn> sudo su
<lifenova> Kryptix: open a terminal and type cd Desktop, then type ./configure
<diffred> ok no help with macbook. Anyone can tell me which .iso with 8.10 should I install in my macbook santa rosa?
<diffred> the normal .iso in ubuntu.com?
<skinofstars1> diffred: power pc?
<usser> Kryptix, or you can use ubuntu's built in one, just type vinagre
 * meoblast001 is away: meoaway
<diffred> skinofstars1: nope intel
<vienn> how about yout xorg.conf
<cvx> enemy territory
<skinofstars1> diffred: normal iso then
<cvx> wont run on 64bit ubuntu
<cvx> what teh heck!
<WIGGMPk> im trying to uninstall 2 old linux images from synaptic and from the terminal. this is the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/112227/ why cant I remove the packages???
<skinofstars1> cvx: is enemy territory a 64bit app?
<Nitricacid> vigo I still cant connect to the internet using the card.
<cvx> naw its telling me it wont install
<cvx> The setup program seems to have failed on unknown/glibc-2.0
<skinofstars1> cvx: that'll be because there isn't a 64bit version. 64 OS needs 64 apps (or chroot 32bit)
<cvx> what do you mean chroot?
<cvx> theres no way to run 32bit apps on 64bit ?
<Rolaulten> Hey everyone, quick thing, what is the package that manages the ubuntu login
<skinofstars1> cvx: you'll need to google it a bit, but it means change root, you can fence off a 32bit kernel, etc for 32bit apps
<usser> cvx, or install lib32 compatibility libraries
<zhaozhou> Which metapackage do i use if i want to install KDE without the splashscreen and KDM? Just KDE with a few applications. :-)
<cvx> i already installed by apt-get install ia32-libs
<cvx> theres gotta be a way to bypass this installer.
<usser> cvx, what does it say when u install?
<KemrinH> Is there a decent speech recognition program for Ubuntu?
<fosco_> KemrinH: festival
<Beazel> Hello folks, don't suppose anyone's got some experience with mobile internet dongles in the UK?
<dbu> hi, is there anyway to run dual monitors with different resolutions (ati graphics card) without using a xinerama mode (= not missing out on part of the desktop)
<tomodachi> Beazel: nope not in the uk, eu though
<KemrinH> fosco_ Festival can recognize speech too?
<dbu> in the same way that winblows does it...
<fosco_> no, only "speak"
<San-> ok, sorry to bother you guys, but I've googled my face off and I'm having trouble trying to configure two NICs with two public IPs on the same subnet using ubuntu server 8.10
<tomodachi> KemrinH: to my knowledge its text to speech
<cvx> The setup program seems to have failed on unknown/glibc-2.0
<San-> my route tables look all screwed up
<tomodachi> San-: how can you fail?
<KemrinH> tomodachi That's what I thought
<cvx> it syas it doesnt support glib2.0
<Beazel> tomodachi: Mind if I pick your brain?  I'm looking to buy one that works "Outta the Box" as it were...
<San-> I've found many ways to fail so far
<tomodachi> Beazel: im using telenor here in sweden , its outta the box
<tomodachi> in ubuntu 8.10
<San-> I can ping the second NIC, and it receives a ping just fine, just doesn't respond
<Beazel> tomodachi: Do you know the brand/model number?
<usser> cvx, you have ia32-libs installed?
<KemrinH> No, I'm looking for a program that goes the other way, turning my speech into text
<CyberGabber> Rolaulten: I think you mean package 'gdm' (Gnome Dislay Manager)
<Deatrix> help
<tomodachi> Beazel: hmm nope also i think they have a newer model now ..
<tomodachi> its black
<tomodachi> :)
<cvx> yes
<Beazel> lol
<cvx> i think i found out a way
<Jordan_U> KemrinH, Last I looked there were no good native solutions for voice recognition in Linux :(
<cvx> just --keep after the command and copy the binz so i can execute them
<E3b> hello all, there is a way to send sms from pidgin (ICQ) when someone is log in ?
<Brando753> anyone familar with wubi?
<Beazel> Been beating my head against the wall trying te get an Option Icon working...  Luckily it's borrowed...
<Nitricacid> after installing drivers for my wireless card I still cant view it under Network tools. Help?
<gan> irc
<Deatrix> #debian-br
<_VIM_> Brando753: time to hop down off that fence and install the REAL Ubuntu ;)
<Brando753> is there a way to install a custom made ubuntu .iso file in wubi
<Brando753> and idont want to reformati my HD
<KemrinH> Hey everyone. When I access the sound preferences area to change my system sounds, it gives me the option default, custom, or none. When I click custom it takes me to select a sound file. Is there a way to enter a custom terminal command instead?
 * meoblast001 is back (gone 00:09:22)
<KemrinH> Jordan_U Thanks
<_VIM_> !away > meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001, please see my private message
<Beazel> Brando753: I think I just saw something about that on the Wubi page, want me to have a look?
<Brando753> that would help
<Brando753> also anyone familar with wine it keeps giving me probloms
<Jordan_U> KemrinH, It looks like Dragon naturally speaking works to a certain extent in wine though http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2077
<marry> is there bittorent for ubuntu?
<Mood> marry: transmission
<_VIM_> marry: get deluge-torrent
<_VIM_> deluge is the best
<marry> Mood : my transmission is having problems.
<Mood> transmission is good if you want a small footprint
<marry> _VIM_ : okz, will try
<roger_> VUZ
<roger_> vuze evev
<KemrinH> Jordan_U Oh, thanks
<roger_> damn keyboard
<cvx> man
<cvx> i do not want to redownload 32bit
<Mood> _VIM_: deluge small?
<cvx> butlookz like i have too
<Jordan_U> KemrinH, np, be sure to read what does and doesn't work though
<_VIM_> omg roger_ i was just about to do 'roger_ | english' thinking that wasa foreign language lol
<cvx> "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on Linux / unknown". If you run the installer through the emulated 32 bits environement it should work: $ linux32 sh quake3... Or you can extract the game files manually by passing --keep on the command line when running the setup script. Once the files are unpacked, you will need to copy them manually to /usr/local/games. You probably want to have a working installation to refer to while doi
<Kryptix> how can i change my hostname on ubuntu?
<cvx> what does this mean?
<pike_> Kryptix: hostname <newname> but also make sure you include new name in /etc/hosts first
<pike_> Kryptix: use sudo of course
<Kryptix> sorry, i'm a n00b... what's sudo?
<Brando753> its a super user
<Brando753> comand
<vigo> KerminH: I also saw speech-dispatcher in Synaptics.
<pike_> Kryptix: so first thing you do is open a terminal and type this command: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<San-> can anyone help me with my dual nics?
<Kryptix> ohh
<_VIM_> Mood: oh sorry I missed that, im not entirely sure how large deluge-torrent is once its installed sorry
<San-> :|
<lifenova> Kryptix: add sudo to the front of that command
<pike_> Kryptix: this will open the gedit text editor with root permissions so you can edit the file
<Mood> _VIM_: yeah i was wondering because some torrent clients (like the horrible Azreus written in Java) is bloatware
<Brando753> what is a torrent never actually used one
<Deatrix> redrot-br
<bamhm182> I need to run synce-serial-config but I'm retarded or something and can't find it any tips?
<lifenova> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<pike_> Kryptix: youll see a line like 127.0.0.1      currenthostname  just add another line just like this but saying 127.0.0.1   newhostname  you dont have to delete the current line
<Deatrix> #redrot-br
<Kryptix> do i just edit the top fine, from 1270.0.0.1 localhost to x
<Cabal77> hi can someone help me im using 8.10 and my usb mouse is not recoginzed after bootup, i have to remove it and plug it in again to get it work
<Kryptix> ok
<_VIM_> Mood: hmmm well im running a Dell Abacus 2400, so if it works well in my system, it has to work for any "Abacus" :)
<pike_> Kryptix: leave localhost and the other there just to be safe
<Deatrix> #ubuntu-br
<bamhm182> Cabal77: I just had that problem and know how to fix it
<bamhm182> one second
<Kryptix> ok all done
<Kryptix> now 'hostname X' in terminal?
<pike_> Kryptix: safe the file then in the terminal type sudo hostname mahnewname
<Mood> _VIM_: i can commiserate with you
<usser> cvx, run it as it says with linux32 sh quake3
<Kryptix> it doesn't look like it done anything, just a new line in terminal -- is that right?
<pike_> Kryptix: then just type hostname by itself to test and see if it has changed
<Kryptix> yep!
<Kryptix> do i need a restart?
<pike_> Kryptix: yeah no errors are good :)  no
<bamhm182> Cabal77: go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056269 and try that
<Kryptix> brilliant
<pike_> Kryptix: rarely need to restart.  i hope you enjoy ubuntu
<Kryptix> tyvm
<Rawplayer> can anyone explain to me why bridging does not work on ubuntu ws
<pike_> np
<Cabal77> bamhm182: thx i try
<Rawplayer> is network manager somewhere in the way?
<Rawplayer> i cant get any frames over the bridge
<Beazel> Anyone have any ideas as to mobile internet dongles that work "Out of the Box"?  Any help appreciated!
<_VIM_> how do i find out the IP address of a win xp guest (vbox)? i did ipconfig in cmd, but it shows 10.0.2.15 that address DOES NOT work when trying to port forward a port in Dlink, I need the '192.168.*.*' version
<Kryptix> has anyone ever used 'logmein.com' on ubuntu/linux?
<Cabal77> bamhm182: i dont have a bluethooth mouse
<bamhm182> oh
<bamhm182> nevermind than
<pike_> _VIM_: its likely the nat address
<usser> _VIM_, if you're using the latest virtualbox you need to setup your guest networking to "host"
<Kryptix> _VIM_: can't you check your router for connected clients?
<Brando753> use vnc.com its free
<Brando753> or teamviewer.com
<usser> _VIM_, its in the guest preferences->network
<_VIM_> usser oh i think i chose "NAT" instead of "host"
<_VIM_> ok ty ill try that :)
<Hendershot> hello guys im having a problem connecting to my internet after installing xfdc
<Kryptix> Brando753: i tried using RealVNC but i can't get it installed
<Brando753> did u install the linux version
<Hendershot> hello guys im having a problem connecting to my internet after installing xfdc on my original Kde based kubuntu ive used that for almost 3 months now no problem now since i installed xfdc i cant connect anymore any one have any ideas on what could cause the problem
<usser> Kryptix, try xtightvncviewer
<Kryptix> usser: does that work from linux to windows and via-versa?
<usser> Kryptix, to install it sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer in the terminal\
<usser> Kryptix, yea
<thecube> hi all
<Grinko> hello
<BioMech07> hi all
<BioMech07> ciao a tutti :D
<BioMech07> ubuntu's friends
<thecube> whats up guys?
<Grinko> could someone help me install wow? im having real troubles
<Brando753> wow is for windows
<BioMech07> try wine
<_VIM_> it works in wine
<Grinko> i know i have it
<Brando753> i would recomend instaling wine
<Brando753> but wine is very very flaky
<Grinko> but it still wont work when installed within wine
<Brando753> what happens
<dead2> yo is anyone here that knows anything about vhost
<dead2> that can help me set it up
<Kryptix> has anyone got any experience with sound over HDMI?
<thecube> wine is just like wine :>
<Grinko> well it did work before but the frame rate was EXTREMELY low and then it stopped working
<Grinko> like it wont open
<pike_> Grinko: typically i would expect all youd need to do is sudo apt-get install wine  then winecfg  <-- dont sudo this command  then wine wowinstaller.exe
<pike_> wine should be really decent with wow the wow dev team builds with wine in mind
<vigo> Hendershot: I would guess that it is xfdc ,,I have no idea what that is, but it worked before install of that, now it does not, so my guess is that program,app,whatever is what is causing the error...
<dead2> yo is anyone here that knows anything about virtual host and can help me set it up read the docs and still puzzeled why it wont work
<thecube> sudo apt-get install -----.whatever
<thecube> yo
<Grinko> ok
<Hendershot> vigo: DO YOU HAVE any ideas on how to correct the problem
<jacekowski> they banned me on #ubuntu-pl until tommorow because i was drunk yesterday
<thecube> ahahaha
<vigo> Hendershot: am looking all over now,,,,
<dead2> LOL
<dead2> lol
<thecube> jacekowski u r the man
<Hendershot> vig: thanks for helping
 * linux_guy has joined #my_gf's_pissed_off_@_me
<thecube> what were u drinkink?
<cecilia_> hi... i'm troubled with monitor resolution setting... someone please help
<_VIM_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<durt> !xfdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfdc
<thecube> compizzzzzzz  buggggggggggg
<linux_guy> xfce?
<vigo> Hendershot: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913256&highlight=xfdc
<cecilia_> i bought a monitor that demands 1440x900, and with the hints and instructions from the forums, i made the situation worse...
<cecilia_> my former resolution was 1024x728
<linuxsoom> can you help me setup my webcam
<_VIM_> im running at 1440x900
<thecube> cecilia_ where r u from?
<_VIM_> HP LCD w1907 model
<cecilia_> hi, the cube... i'm from Rio, Brazil
<thecube> wowwwwwwww
<cecilia_> yep
<thecube> riooooooo
<pike_> cecilia_: you try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<cecilia_> i did
<N0_Named_Guy> ppl, just a little bit of help: can someone use the hso drivers to connect to the internet via command line or bash script? :S
<cecilia_> that was when things became worse
<linuxsoom> it is a Microsoft LifeCam vx-10000
<Hendershot> vigo: thanks for helping
<pike_> cecilia_: did it ask you for your resolution?
<cecilia_> now my resolution got to 800x600
<cecilia_> horrible
<San-> if I have the standard mysql package and want to switch to one from a new repo I added, how do I do that?
<vigo> My pleasure
<dunlap> could there be something wrong with my hdd if my bootable flash drive is not noticed at bootup? I've checked the bios, nothing I can do change to detect it, it's worked before.
<thecube> i love rio
<cecilia_> no
<cecilia_> it didn't ask for any resolution
<linuxsoom> anyone help me
<cecilia_> and my new monitor is 19" widescreen
<johntramp> hey can i have apt-get use aria2 instead of wget for downloading packages?
<pike_> cecilia_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <--
<linuxsoom> bye
<frog_> is there no possibility in firestarter  to enable an informaton (in events) about what program has generated/sent the packet?
<pike_> cecilia_: this is an lcd right?
<pike_> !pastebin | cecilia_
<_VIM_> !latest | San- (You might have to enable !backports)...
<ubottu> San- (You might have to enable !backports)...: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ubottu> cecilia_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_VIM_> !backports > San-
<ubottu> San-, please see my private message
<cecilia_> i tried to reconfigue, but the update which should be automatic to the good one, became even worse
<cecilia_> yep, lcd
<pike_> cecilia_: did you try the advanced option in the reconfigure?
<cecilia_> no
<cecilia_> i didn't see any such option
<nikolam> hi
<San-> hm thanks.  I wanted to use a package from dotdeb
<Kryptix> i want to use my ubuntu box as a file server to stream DVDs to my PS3 -- what file format should i rip DVDs to and what software should i use? they're .VOBs on windows
<cecilia_> you see, i understand very little, it's the first time i'm using this chat
<San-> can I specify that/
<crash0werride> quit
<_VIM_> San-:  or see if someone made a PPA of the newer version
<linuxsoom> s
<BCampbell> should not "sudo chown <user> *.*" change ownership of all files in the directory the command is run in to <user>?
<nikolam> if computer suddelny starts to do raid1 device resync, (linux software raid), and during that it blocks all running apps from working on every few seconds), .. Would you call it a bug?
<pike_> cecilia_: basically the command i typed above gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf will open your xorg file with a text editor then you can copy and paste this to the pastebin site:http://paste.ubuntu.com  and give us the url so we can view the file
<linuxsoom> can you help me
<dunlap> linuxsoom: nobody wants to help me either, oh well. i guess i'll try back tomorrow.
<nikolam> dunlap, whats the problem
<cecilia_> ok
<dunlap> i cant get my bootable flash drive to be detected at bootup
<emorris> hi, what's the command line equivalent of choosing shutdown from the panel? ie. something that doesn't require you to be root?
<cecilia_> hold on
<linuxsoom> i need help to setup my webcam
<dunlap> linuxsoom your webcam should be auto-detected and whatever program you choose to run for the webcam should work.
<Myles> sup?
<nikolam> dunlap i dont think that booting from flash drive have anything to do with hdd and ubuntu. It should boot even if hdd is off, right?
<_VIM_> San-: you on Hardy?
<dunlap> nikolam: i would think so.
<cecilia_> pike, the gedit opened with the xorg.conf... it's empty!
<linuxsoom> its a microsoft life cam vx-10000
<yoyoned> !webcams|linuxsoom
<ubottu> linuxsoom: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<San-> no
<San-> 8.10
<San-> hoping to do it on a debian etch server as well
<nikolam> dunlap, so consult your motherboard manual and try to test that drive on other machine. Also maybe drive content is change so it cannot boot from it.
<cecilia_> there's sth wrong
<cecilia_> wait
<pike_> cecilia_: make sure of the command. if you change the case X11 to x11 it wont open the right file
<pike_> heh
<cecilia_> i see
<dunlap> nikolam. there are no otpions in the bios and i have no motherboard manual because this is a pre-built laptop
<nikolam> if computer suddelny starts to do raid1 device resync, (linux software raid), and during that it blocks all running apps from working on every few seconds), .. Would you call it a bug?
<_VIM_> San-: hmm the only ppa's im seeing are something about mysql enterprise testing
<linuxsoom> i need help compling a driver for my cam
<Brando753> anyone know where the .ico files are stored?
<nikolam> dunlap, if it booted before, then it is due that flash drive content. again
<durt> linuxsoom: how did you come to this conclusion?
<San-> I'm trying to get 5.1
<Myles> interest
<nikolam> Brando753, /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<BCampbell> should not "sudo chown <user> *.*" change ownership of all files in the directory the command is run in to <user>?
<cecilia_> pike, here it is
<nikolam> BCampbell, use just *
<linuxsoom> i download the gspca driver compiled it eorr and said nonsense
<cecilia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112306/
<nikolam> BCampbell, dot is not always part of file you know.
<nikolam> name
<linuxsoom> sorrey for the bad spelling
<arooni-mobile> guntbert, thats right;  but i'm getting connetion refused on port 24000 (when i try to ssh) even though i've opened up the port on my router, and enabled port forwarding...... what gives?
<nikolam> linuxsoom, what manual page you are using. find some manual about your camera
<_VIM_> !latest | San- (that might be a problem for this reason...)
<dbu> arooni-mobile: try an nmap of the ip address - then you can see if the port is open...
<ubottu> San- (that might be a problem for this reason...): Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sambagirl> is there an LHA extractor for linux?
<Brando753> does regular ubuntu.iso work as a live cd
<jacob> Brando753: yes
<BCampbell> nikolam, understand, this is a directory of avi's so they all have a dot,  when I run chown -c <user> * it returns that it cahnged all giles to user, but ls -l still shoes root as owner
<linuxsoom> the one that came with it Again this is a microsoft lifcam vx-10000
<jacob> Brando753: but not the "alternate" iso - that's text mode
<nikolam> Brakonil, use desktop cd and burn it on drive to get live cd
<WIGGMPk> im trying to uninstall 2 old linux images from synaptic and from the terminal. this is the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/112227/ why cant I remove the packages???
<cecilia_> pike, may i call you for a private conversation? it's pretty messy in here
<Brando753> whats the alternate iso?
<San-> well I'm concerned our mysql may be a security risk.  Our machine has been lagging severly with hundreds of mysql queries
<_VIM_> !pm | cecilia_
<ubottu> cecilia_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nikolam> BCampbell, sudo chown runs command as root. Also sudo chgrp change group ownership
<teethdood> I'm looking for an app that would encrypt files individually (ie if I drop a file into a specified folder it would encrypt it automatically) before I upload them to my server
<jacob> Brando753: it's a console mode CD with no graphical interface
<linuxsoom> someone
<linuxsoom> f
<BCampbell> nikolam, if root is file owner, chown should be run as root, correct?
<pike_> cecilia_: i might have to leave at any time so here is prob best.  can you pastebin also lspci -v > /home/$USER/file.txt   this will create a file.txt that you can open in an editor.
<nikolam> Brakonil, text only install that can do raid setup , include recovery console etc.
<jacob> Brando753: the Desktop image for download is the live cd and desktop installer
<jacob> nikolam: might want to check your tab-completion :)
<linuxsoom> someone???
<cecilia_> that is what i have just done... publicly asked for permission... i just realize you are the one answering my questions and it's really crowded... i'm not used to this
<nikolam> BCampbell, chown changes owner of file yes
<nikolam> jacob, 10x :)
<linuxsoom> saas
<Brando753> i love linux
<Brando753> :D
<nikolam> BCampbell, , text only install that can do raid setup , include recovery console etc.
<cecilia_> ok
<Brando753> :o
<Lucifer_Cat> finally found a working cd drive
<eugman> I'm curious. I jsut fround the encrypt/sign clipboard applet. Is there anything especially usful about it? Normally I would think one would just want to do that with files.
<Brando753> hey where are the .ico images lcated?
<linuxsoom> f
<nikolam> Brando753, I love my girlfriend :)
<Lucifer_Cat> you mean iso?
<Brando753> lol
<linuxsoom> clear
<_VIM_> San-: Security risks are pretty rare in any linux distro just by the very way the file system is and with permissions and what not...
<BCampbell> nikolam, maybe I just have a display issue, seems I can edit and change the files as <user> so maybe ownership has changed, just not showing...thanks for the help
<Brando753> no .ico
<Lucifer_Cat> icon files?
<nickrud> WIGGMPk, do you not have grub installed? That's where /usr/sbin/kernel-helper comes from (intrepid, anyway)
<jacob> Brando753: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Brando753> yes
<Lucifer_Cat> no idea :P
<Brando753> im looking for the location of icon files
<San-> thanks for your help.  I'll read more into it
<WIGGMPk> nickrud: i have gfxgrub installed so I guess no
<_VIM_> anytime San- :)
<jacob> Brando753: ah. /usr/share/icons
<San-> I have bigger problems right now with routing these two NICs
<WIGGMPk> nickrud: can i just remove the script and then add it back
<cecilia_> you mean... i wrote it in command line at the terminal... is it this?
<San-> only one seems to work at any given time
<cecilia_> nothing happened
<iverson0881> hey everyone!
<Brando753> thanks jacob
<cecilia_> i'm absolutely newbie
<nickrud> WIGGMPk, I guess ubuntu kernels are build around having grub; I'd file a bug. Not sure about removing script, probably not a good idea. A sec
<WIGGMPk> nickrud: well not remove but hide
<_VIM_> San-: oh yeah you were the one that was saying you googled your face off,,, yeah google is good unless theres like 3 questions in one. then it gets to be pretty difficult to find any real answers
<pike_> cecilia_: no problem nothing should happen. what that did was redirect the output of the lspci to a file so now do the command: gedit /home/$USER/file.txt  and pastebin that file
<toehio> I used envyng to install my nvidia drivers (it was successful). When I restart I get a black screen and I can here my GPU's fan stoping and starting again. What is happening?
<Brando753> hey i never thought much about it but is there just an explorer file?
<San-> VIM, could you take a look at my routing tables?  I can paste in PM
<jacob> Brando753: an explorer style icon? or the location of the file browser?
<cecilia_> alright
<pike_> Brando753: you mean a file manager?
<Brando753> yes
<toehio> I have acpi=off could that be a problem?
<_VIM_> San-: i would but routing stuff goes over me heh
<San-> meh
<pike_> Brando753: nautilus in gnome and thunar in xfce (xubuntu)
<San-> I took a cisco ccna class 7 years ago
<nikolam> San-, use pastebin.ubuntu.com to paste
<San-> and that's about it
<jacob> Brando753: it's "nautilus," /usr/bin/nautilus, which you can get to by going to the Places menu and then selecting a folder (such as home)
<MeVsTheVoices> Brando753: `which nautilus`
<San-> it should be simple to assign two static ips to two NIC cards
<cecilia_> pike, here it is
<cecilia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112307/
<leandro> \quit
<San-> thanks nikolam
<Brando753> is there a way to just type in a locationlike u can in windows?
<Brando753> <---- still transitioning
<MeVsTheVoices> Brando753: nautilus location
<nickrud> WIGGMPk, I'm pretty comfortable with messing around install/uninstall scripts; but I'm leary of messing with the kernel ones they are complex
<Brando753> <------ and spelling baddly :D
<rdw200169> San-, i'm pretty good at routing... and yes, its possible
<nikolam> Brando753, yes. turn on the path line
<WIGGMPk> nickrud: ok, thanks for your help
<pike_> cecilia_: what resolution did you want again?
<nomana123> how do i do networking, wireless internet, widows vista and ubuntu?
<cecilia_> i need 1440x900
<pike_> cecilia_: what does the command sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx   say?
<cecilia_> hold on
<nomana123> hey can anybody help me with networking plz
<Mood> nomana123: what's your question?
<Brando753> hey is there a way to do a live cd of ubuntu server to try it out on an old machine?
<nomana123> how do i do networking, wireless internet, widows vista and ubuntu?
<cecilia_> pike, i wll paste the answer at pastebin
<Mood> "how do i do networking, wireless internet, widows vista and ubuntu?" is too generic.
<usser> Brando753, dont think so, server install is headless without x server
<nomana123> like burn my recovery partition from one laptop to another laptop
<Mood> it's like asking "Yo peeples! How do I do computer?"
<nomana123> i see, sorry.
<pike_> nomana123: i hate to steer you from ubuntu but archlinux install cd is very similar to that
<cecilia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112308/
<nomana123> i don't want to burn on cd
<BCampbell> good question Mood... how does on computer anyway?
<Brando753> ya how does it mood
<Brando753> :d
<Brando753> :d
<FloodBot1> Brando753: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikolam> Mood :) Yes how :)
<nickrud> Mood, simple answer: hire a sys admin :)
<BCampbell> lol
<Mood> "I do computer good!"
<San-> ah I figured out the upgrade
<Mood> that's what i put on my resume
<Lucifer_Cat> heh, now i have 2 machines... Glados and HAL
<San-> just had to do install again and specify the source
<Lucifer_Cat> what should i name the third one?
<subinacls> i would wear protection if i was to do  computer, you might get a nasty virus, so wear your trojans!
<nikolam> Oooor Use *Ubuntu and use ubuntuforums.org and help.ubuntu.com :)
<San-> love apt-get.  everything's automated
<nomana123> fine i go w/ archlinux, how do i get my recovery partition from one laptop to another laptop?
<nickrud> Lucifer_Cat, if those ar both computers, then robby
<pike_> cecilia_: do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 then hit alt-ctrl-backspace  <-- note that this will reset X so youll lose any open apps
<Lucifer_Cat> whos robby?
<cecilia_> ok
<Lucifer_Cat> also, i just realized im talking in the wrong channel :P
<nickrud> Lucifer_Cat, you've never heard of robby the robot? He was everywhere in the 50's and 60's
<subinacls> congrats
<pike_> cecilia_: dont restart x if it says already installed only if it installs it
<Lucifer_Cat> oh ok that one
<cecilia_> alright
<cecilia_> it is installing it
<fix_> how to install flash player?
<Lucifer_Cat> im like "why is everyone in #wikipedia-en suddenly talking linux XD
<fix_> deb is file type of ubuntu flash player?
<subinacls> deb is a chick i dated once!
<San-> Ok, so what I need to do is route my second nic (eth1) to the default gateway at boot.  For some reason only eth0 seems to be able to do it and I have to add the second route after it starts
<San-> can anyone help?
<mostlyharmless> infact i should have named this one marvin. its quite depressed.
<mostlyharmless> too bad i didnt think of it first...
<nickrud> fix_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree , that will install 10.0.15
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<fix_> <nickrud>-what ur mean? n how to install
<cecilia_> pike: be back right soon
<nomana123> the wireless ad hoc
<nickrud> fix_, that's a  command you can run in a terminal. You can also use system->admin->Synaptic package manager, and search for flashplugin-nonfree and install it that way.
<[biabia]> i see ubuntu doesnt have chkconfig. i installed sysv-rc-conf but its not quite what im looking for
<nickrud> fix_, as a general rule, you don't download files off the net and install them, like you would in windows
<nickrud> [biabia], update-rc.d is the closest equivalent
<MannyZ> hello
<[biabia]> nickrud: i used one similar to sysc-rc.conf but it was in color, but now i dont remember what it was called
<simon127> if i've tared up a /home directory that I am backing up, but I wanna extract it on the new system and retain all the user/group perms... is that possible?
<cecilia> Pike: it's working! i got the resolution fixed
<cecilia> thanks a lot
<cecilia> !
<cecilia> it's perfect
<[biabia]> i guess first i'd like to be able to list all the services and know which are loaded for each level on boot
<nickrud> [biabia], there's sysvconfig , sysv-rc , rcconf , and bum (gtk gui)
<[biabia]> nickrud: : ok thanks
<nickrud> [biabia], those are the ones I remember off hand anyway (typo on th esecond, I think you have that one anyway)
<miik> i think it should be easier to encrypt your partition so you can hide your porno
<cecilia> pike, thank you so much... this ubuntu chat is great, i'll visit whenever i have a question now
<nickrud> [biabia], there's always  ls /etc/rc[2-5].d/* :)
<cecilia> asking permission for thanking personally
<[biabia]> just name the directory 'bible.verses'
<[biabia]> no one will look there
<Lucifer_Cat> lol
<Lucifer_Cat> except if you have a churchie mom who uses linux :P
<fix_> how to install deb package?
<weatherkid> lol
<Lucifer_Cat> double click on it
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: dpk -i
<Lucifer_Cat> fix_: im guessing its in ubuntu
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: dpkg -i
<Neosporin420> is there a noob channel ;)
<nickrud> Neosporin420, we do all, right here :)
<Neosporin420> lol
<pike_> ceil420: im glad it worked out. i hope you stick with ubuntu it is an awesome os once you get used to it
<SPF> how do I open a manual page inside a .gz file? man foo.gz does not work
<Neosporin420> ok, got a HP530. trying to enable wifi
<weatherkid> Neosporin420: what is the cards chipset?
<dorgan> anyone running this board? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121314
<Neosporin420> I used the windows GUI for NDSIwrapper
<Neosporin420> ok
<Neosporin420> js
<ortsvorsteher> !pm  | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fix_> ok
<zash> SPF: read "man man", or try zless foo.gz
<Neosporin420> iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode this is the linux driver but do not know how to install ;)
<fix_> so ubootu what should i do??
<_VIM_> fix_: ubottu is a bot
<Mood> zash: man? maybe s/he means more, so zmore?
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: if you need to install a deb package, you can use dpkg -i <package.deb>
<fix_> sengal ubottu bodoh!
<danbhfive> Neosporin420: are you running 8.10, and fully updated?  maybe with a cable?
<Neosporin420> yes
<Neosporin420> both, yes
<dorgan> i am looking into getting that board with the following processor:
<dorgan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115055
<zash> Mood: i meant look through the man page for man and search for something on opening .gz files directly
<fix_> sory i can't install..i try open data.tar.gz
<Mood> ah. i think they just wanted to see the contents within a gzipped text file
<Neosporin420> oops, i think it is 8.04
<negrao> hello, does someone knows to get the shift key working on a dell d600 ?
<danbhfive> dorgan: that allot of processor...
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: so you have at first unzip and untar your package
<fix_> ok...then?
<weatherkid> Neosporin420: Are you a Noob to this?
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: what do you want to install? may there is a package in ubuntu which will be easier to install?
<Neosporin420> yes, sorry.
<sweetgum> can someone tell me why id get the file not found error using mmove to try to move an existing file, im spelling it correctly
<weatherkid> Neosporin420: ok i won't make you do a dangerous stunt then =]
<weatherkid> back to the drawing board
<dorgan> danbhfive: yeah i was looking on new egg and the core 2 duo is only $30 cheaper so i figure might as well go with the core 2 quad
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher> - i want to install flash player
<dorgan> i am going to go with 4GB of ram too
<[biabia]> nickrud: editing them manually? just change the K to an R ?
<MikyMouse> Hi all
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: open a terminal. type there "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Neosporin420> lol, ty ;)
<weatherkid> Neosporin420: what did you use driver wise again
<nickrud> [biabia], hm, what are you trying to do? Sxx is Start, in xx order; Kxx is stop, in xx order
<Neosporin420> I am going to reinstall with 8.1  I am using an older download 8.04
<danbhfive> !upgrade | Neosporin420
<ubottu> Neosporin420: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MikyMouse> I have a Apache server ruining broadcasting pages from /var/www, I just copied there a new folder with some html files inside, but from Firefox they don't appear, like if O didint have enough rights, but actually I gave chmod 777 to all of them. Anyone can help me?
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher>-thanks\
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: it works? :)
<Neosporin420> well I tried to use a windows driver with the ndsiwrapper gui included in the add/remove programs.
<danbhfive> Neosporin420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades    this page has screen shots and everything on how to upgrade
<Neosporin420> ty
<Neosporin420> nice, ty
<[biabia]> ok i meant S
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher>-cannot install flash player download failed...what should i do?
<weatherkid> Neosporin420: what driver model number did you use?
<nickrud> MikyMouse, do you see the folder? When you first installed apache2 and went to localhost, did you see a message 'It works', or something to that effect?
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: try at first "sudo apt-get update" tell me if it works or not
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<[biabia]> nickrud: im just curious if i wanted to configure which services start manually rather than any other way
<MikyMouse> nickrud, Apache is working fine with the other folder I have, the problem is that the new one doesn't appear in the browser because I dont have rights, but look: http://pastebin.com/m58d13244
<dorgan> danbhfive: Ubuntu should run nice with that processor and 4GB of ram and the nvidia 9800 GT :)
<truatavis> hello all
<nickrud> [biabia], the simplest way is to install bum; it will show up as services in system->admin. You can turn off start on boot there
<MikyMouse> nickrud, either folder iti and file server.html appear, bu tthe folder typo3 I recently added doesn't apper, eventhough it has full rights
<weatherkid> Neosporin420: did you use the BCM4310 driver?
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher>Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<Neosporin420> upgrading! ty. will probably be back! just a warning lol. ty all. quick and fast support.
<MikyMouse> nickrud, also it the same user owner (cmrabet), so I don't know what is happening with Linux rights
<nickrud> MikyMouse, if you go to the folder directly in the location bar, what do you see?
<danbhfive> dorgan: i'd imagine so : ),   but to be honest, I don't know of many apps on Ubuntu that can take advantage of that power
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: okay. try at next "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<H4x0r> hi all
<nickrud> MikyMouse, and a file in that folder
<MikyMouse> nickrud, I get: You don't have permission to access /typo3/ on this server.
<truatavis> i am seeking some assistance on a new laptop computer purchase.  i need 1 that will have both ubuntu & windows & I found a possibility on dell (it will come with windows installed ofcourse)  I am not sure on the hardware specs. and want to be sure when i install ubuntu on it; all the hardware would be supported
<truatavis> if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated
<nickrud> MikyMouse, do you have an .htaccess file?
<weatherkid> truatavis: what is the modal no.
<fix_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<fix_> Reading package lists... Done
<fix_> Building dependency tree
<fix_> Reading state information... Done
<fix_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<FloodBot1> fix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H4x0r> xubuntu vs. ubuntu which is faster
<H4x0r> xubuntu vs. ubuntu which is faster
<ortsvorsteher> !paste | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbhfive> H4x0r: xubuntu
<H4x0r> by how much
<dorgan> danbhfive: this machine will be dual boot (waiting for starcraft2 and diablo 3 to come out)
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: which version of ubuntu you use?
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher> ubuntu 7.04
<MikyMouse> nickrud, this is all what I have in /var/www: http://pastebin.com/m416f9ca7
<truatavis> it is model studio xps16 -
<gerber> How do I get these computers to 'see' eachother, so that I can transfer
<nathan_406> Does anyone know a very good or better database software for ubuntu like "Microsoft Access"
<iverson0881> what's a good guide for getting openLDAP set up?
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: ok. now try "sudo apt-cache search flashplugin"
<nickrud> MikyMouse, I'm stumped. I'm not apache expert by any means, but that looks fine.
<gerber> How do I get these computers to 'see' eachother, so that I can transfer
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: just i see, 7.04 has reached end of life
<MikyMouse> nickrud, It is not a term of apache server, Firefox is not showing those file because from linux somehowe I am not getting enough rights
<nickrud> fix_, ah, you have a release that's at the end of life. It doesn't get any support or provide for installing new packages from the repositories. You should get a later version
<Dr_willis> gerber,  depends on the os they are running and how ya want to do it exactly
<ortsvorsteher> !eol | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<gerber> ubuntu
<nickrud> MikyMouse, no, that's an apache error you're getting
<gerber> both
<danbhfive> H4x0r: well, I don't think it makes much of a difference unless you have a slow computer.  Xubuntu uses less memory, and is a bit less processor intensive.  Other than that, I can't say.  no idea
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> hello
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> can I have any help ?
<Dr_willis> gerber,   you can easialy use ssh, sshfs, scp,  to transfer files about.. or for a more perment solution - NFS can work.
<ortsvorsteher> fix_:  did you read my text about end of life of your ubuntu version?
<fix_> ok i wanna to change my windows to xp
<nickrud> fix_, is this a brand new install you just did?
<H4x0r> how do i install .deb in xubuntu
<H4x0r> how do i install .deb in xubuntu
<fix_> hard use ubuntu
<fosco_> H4x0r: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<micah_> im having problems with the listen to music player can someone help me?? i want to put music on it
<nickrud> fix_, not really, just a learning curve. If you want to reinstall windows, just boot the xp install disk
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: just upgrad your ubuntu, in short time it wont be hard to use linux
<gerber> NFS what is that, new on unbuntu
<fosco_> !ask | Qid_OS[Ubt]
<ubottu> Qid_OS[Ubt]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_willis> !nfs | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<H4x0r> ty
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> I want to know my vga kernel info ...
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> (excuse me : i'm french)
<nickrud> Qid_OS[Ubt], vga kernel info?
<Dr_willis> gerber,  ssh and 'sshfs' are rather easy to get going to transfer files.. it will be a bit slower then NFS. but its easy to get going
<nickrud> !fr | Qid_OS[Ubt] (maybe ask here first)
<ubottu> Qid_OS[Ubt] (maybe ask here first): Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher> i think i have upgrade my ubuntu..but i still cannot use amarok and flash player
<fosco_> Qid_OS[Ubt]: lshw -C video
<H4x0r> is there a gdebi for xubuntu
<H4x0r> is there a gdebi for xubuntu
<fosco_> H4x0r: please, do not repeat
<Dr_willis> H4x0r,   You can always install things via the command line.
<H4x0r> srry
<nickrud> H4x0r, please don't repeat. And you can install gdebi in xubuntu
<Dr_willis> !apt | H4x0r
<ubottu> H4x0r: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<negrao> its very difficult to type without use the shift key. is there a way to have it working again
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: you cannot install flashplugin cause 7.04 is not longer supported. do you installed it fresh? or is it running for a short time?
<pike_> gerber: also samba even for between two linux boxes isnt unreasonable.
<The_Rebel> have the David Turner patches implemented in Intrepid or is manual patching still required?
<The_Rebel> + been
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher>so i must change my ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: if you like to use an system which is up to date, yes :)
<fix_> <ortsvorsteher> or download new version n install them?
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade | fix_
<ubottu> fix_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<z3ro__> new to ubuntu, I loveit
<ortsvorsteher> fix_: you can upgrade or download an iso file if you like and install it...
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> I want to know my vga kernel info ... << in grub there is any possible info about that ... but I update my grub and I hadn't make any backup
<nickrud> The_Rebel, you mean subpixel rendering for LCD's? Yes, has been for a while (same view as http://quanli.googlepages.com/gnome-font-panel-slight-hinting.png/gnome-font-panel-slight-hinting-full.jpg has, anyway)
<BCampbell> can't get samba to work on the LAN.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112313/ for config.  a lttle help  please
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  whats not working with it - exactly?
<The_Rebel> nickrud, is this the best we can get at this point in time?
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, when trying to access shares from Windows to Ubuntu I either get a login prompt or a blank window
<Out_Cold> so i was trying to install starcraft from a mounted iso and i try to run the install.exe with wine and i get this http://pastebin.com/m6c446fb8
<The_Rebel> my fonts still don't look as clear as they should be.
<nickrud> The_Rebel, looks great on my lcd. Not sure what would be better
<nickrud> The_Rebel, although I'm interested. This is better for #ubuntu-offtopic though
<enrica> hi guys, can you say me in which folder I can find the default icons?
<z3ro__> i dont like wine try vmware
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  i always make same username on windows and linux - and give the linux a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' (i also give the user the SAME password as he uses on windows)     - Or i think one can enable guest browsing/access on the samba server.. but i rarely do that
<Out_Cold> z3ro__, don't i need a OS with VMware?
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  i think thers some 'unknown user = guest' option that may be  required also
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, i shoudl create the windows user on the ubuntu box?
<pike_> enrica: that stuff is under /usr/share normally.  i think /usr/share/pixmaps maybe
<z3ro__> sure but its way more stable if you have the hardware
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  i always do. even if its never used. (thi is my home lan so i only have 4 users anyway)
<enrica> pike done, thank's
<_VIM_> !who | z3ro__
<ubottu> z3ro__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, ok, will try
<Out_Cold> well i have the hardware just not the software
 * Rgallagh1 pokes Fallon
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  the samba-books in the repos are worth reading for a lot of this info.
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Fallon> RALPH!!!!
<Mood> BCampbell: i liked you in evil dead II >:-)
<z3ro__> out cold, got to demoniod.com and download tinyxpout cold you need to be a member so email me at f33dth3machin3@gmail.com and I will invite you
<Lord_Nightmare> where in the /dev hierarchy does a usb mass storage device live?
<Out_Cold> thanks z3ro__ that may be helpful z3ro__
<BCampbell> Mood, thanks..check out my new film, "My Name is Bruce"
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  they show up as drives.. sd$# type  things
<Lord_Nightmare> ok
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  check'dmesg' output whenya plug one in
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> i would like to know my actual boot option
<Lord_Nightmare> [1148536.372071] usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Lord_Nightmare> [1148536.531667] usb 4-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> is it possible ?
<z3ro__> out cold vm ware is virtual so make sure you have alot of resources I would not recommend it on a laptop
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  now check dmesg again in about 10 sec...
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<Jhon23> So...grub should automatically detect my windows system when I install Ubuntu, right?
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> Jhon23 > yes
<Lord_Nightmare> [1148614.874506] usb 4-4: USB disconnect, address 4
<Jhon23> Well, it didn't do it right.
<Dr_willis> Jhon23,  well the 'installer' detexts it and sets up the grub menu.lst properly.. Grub dosent actually do it.
<Jhon23> When I try to boot windows, it fails.
<Jhon23> Yeah.
<Lord_Nightmare> wait, stupid thing turned itself off
<danbhfive> The_Rebel: have you install msttcorefonts?
<Dr_willis> Jhon23,  some times it pays to dive in and learn how to manually configure grub. :)
<The_Rebel> yes danbhfive
<Jhon23> I think it might have pointed to the wrong partition, so I changed it to the one Windows is installed in, but that didn't work either.
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> please ! is it possible to know my actual boot option
<Jhon23> Dr_willis, I've already done that.
<neeto> My audio drivers crashed. How do I restart them?
<rei_> reboot?
<gerber> what do i need for youtube ?
<fosco_> Qid_OS[Ubt]: dmesg | grep Command
<rei_> what about youtube?
<Dr_willis> Jhon23,  you edited the grub options via the boot menu and tried all of them? some times ya just got to try all the hdd/paittions till ya figure out what one works..
<z3ro__> gerber get the deb for flash
<gerber> i install the flash
<fosco_> gerber: flash plugin
<z3ro__> gerber and get java
<Jhon23> When I run sudo fdisk -l, it shows me that I have sda and sdb. Would those be hd0 and hd1 in grub terms?
<gerber> i just installed
<kindofabuzz> Jhon23, yup
<Dr_willis> Jhon23,  'should' be.. but some times i  check with the grub 'shell' to be sure
<z3ro__> gerber run java
<Jhon23> Is there a command similar to fdisk in grub?
 * Lord_Nightmare isn't getting anywhere...
<gerber> can you tell me how to run java ?
<unop> Jhon23,  cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Lord_Nightmare> dmesg isn't showing any usb mass storage devices added
<Dr_willis> grub has a 'find' command, and  tab completion  Jhon23  and some other commands that canshow what drives it ses
<Jhon23> Ok, thanks. :)
<z3ro__> gerber just figured out myself so give me a minute to retrace my steps
<Phychotron> wow, i havent used IRC in ages
<fosco_> !java | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,   i normally run dmesg a few times in about 10 sec..and you see themessages.. as the things get plugged in/scanned/added to /dev/whatever
<H4x0r> how can i install a theme on xubuntu
<n00balien> Hello, I have ubuntu and i am trying to install a Lexmark Z2400 series printer (Wifi) does anyone have any tips or tricks to ethier install printers (generic wise so they work) or use a program like ndiswrapper to use windows drivers for linux
<luke-jr> are bots allowed here?
<z3ro__> gerber go to add remove make sure you have java
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  or any error messages it may have.. i forget how to  make dmesg 'tail -f' to a window..
<Lord_Nightmare> Dr_willis: i think i may have the usb mass storage module missing... what is that called?
<Lord_Nightmare> usbmass?
<H4x0r> how can i install a theme on xubuntu
<z3ro__> gerber then go under application--internet and click java web start
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  no idea. that thing normally autoloads
<Limitt> All I can say is WOW Thanks! I wrote over  a partition and installed another os over it and im able to get all the files back.. WITH names even some stuff that was DELETED as well
<n00balien> h40r get art manager
<Lord_Nightmare> well it isn't loading here... for some reason or another
<n00balien> h4xor*
<Jhon23> Oh, the first partition in grub is 0, isn't it...
<H4x0r> where at in add/remove?
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if the drive is seen?
<z3ro__> haxor bottom of applicatiions
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  usb_storage             is loaded here
<danbhfive> luke-jr: I don't think any bots that talk are allowed, but you can have bots that just watch/record.  This room is already recorded
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> :'( how can I know my framebuffer resolution ?
<n00balien> Hello, I have ubuntu and i am trying to install a Lexmark Z2400 series printer (Wifi) does anyone have any tips or tricks to ethier install printers (generic wise so they work) or use a program like ndiswrapper to use windows drivers for linux
<administrator> ?
<luke-jr> danbhfive: how about game bots?
<Lord_Nightmare> nope fdisk -l sees nothing
<gmap> how do i determine my local ip address?
<zash> gmap: "ifconfig" in a terminal
<z3ro__> haxor switch to installed applications, sorry
<Lord_Nightmare> ok modprobe usb_storage seems to maybe ave done the trick
<Dr_willis> Lord_Nightmare,  i got these loaded als0  ---->     usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<gmap> thx zash
<n00balien> Hello, I have ubuntu and i am trying to install a Lexmark Z2400 series printer (Wifi) does anyone have any tips or tricks to ethier install printers (generic wise so they work) or use a program like ndiswrapper to use windows drivers for linux
<danbhfive> luke-jr: I suspect not.  maybe in offtopic?  I dunno.  All the people that would know are in #ubuntu-ops
<z3ro__> noobalien save the envo... email
<Limitt> how do you mount a usb stick in gentoo ... lulz sorry im cheating but i need to recover some deleted files
<Limitt> same command would probably be in ubuntu right?
<zash> gmap: you can right-click on the network-manager-applet and click "connection information", if you run gnome
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  'mount' command with the proper options
<luke-jr> well, if anyone wants to play Mafia/Werewolf/Yandere/TWG, bot running it is in #armaTWGeTRON
<Limitt> could you give me the proper options
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  same way works in about eveyr linux out. :) old-skool
<n00balien> save the envo...email? over my head sorry
<gmap> that works too
<Limitt> never done the old school
<Limitt> im in a console right now and its scary
<Dr_willis> !mount | Limitt
<ubottu> Limitt: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Chaorain> Is there a good place to ask about how to properly hock up a sata hard drive?
<unop> luke-jr, /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<blue_> isn't ubuntu the most awesome thing EVER
<Limitt> !mount
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  mount /dev/whatever /place/that/exits
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  mount /dev/whatever /place/that/exists
<z3ro__> noobalien environment
<luke-jr> blue_: no, Kubuntu is
<Limitt> cool
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  'man mount' :)
<blue_> joking
<blue_> kubuntu blows
<z3ro__> this is cool, be back later
<Dr_willis> Blowbuntu
<Jhon23> Ok, one last question for me. Why would the script for running Windows that was generated in my menu.lst have the commands 'map (hd0) (hd1)' and 'map (hd1) (hd0)' ?
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> :'( how can I know my framebuffer resolution ?
<Dr_willis> Qid_OS[Ubt],  try the 'fbset' command? or some of the othrer framebuffer commands that  are not instaled by default..but exist in some packages
<blue_> i'm beta testing window 7 ultimate, its looking real good
<LEX_WELL> How I can find the /.bashrc  file?
<Limitt> i fell so leetz0r now thanks
<unop> LEX_WELL, ~/.bashrc
<Dr_willis> LEX_WELL,  the .bashrc file is in the users home dir..
<break19> finger | grep; fsck; fsck; sleep 10. - then find out a child process, and kernel panic
<unop> Jhon23, i'm guessing, you installed ubuntu on the second harddrive ??
<break19> ^ now that is old school..
<Chaorain> Is there a way to load a live cd of ubuntu in KDE instead of gnome?
<H4x0r> how can i install a theme on xubuntu
<gerber> does anyone know, when the next version of ubuntu come out ?
<H4x0r> how can i install a theme on xubuntu
<Jhon23> Yes.
<break19> Chaorain: Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Chaorain,  that would need a Kubuntu Live cd. :)
<blue_> wwhy i'm i so fat
<danbhfive> gerber 9.04 =  2009/04
<Chaorain> break19, thanks
<Dr_willis> H4x0r,   perhaps check out the XFCE docs/homepage?
<Limitt> i need to just read a linux book..lol
<Dr_willis> H4x0r,   perhaps check out the XFCE docs/homepage?
<LEX_WELL> I want to edit it but I dont find it.
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  theres plenty of them out
<GiantTalkingCow> A quick question for you all; what's your IRC client of choice and why? I'm hunting around for a new one.
<Limitt> any suggestions for the basics.. I have an outdated linux for dummies book
<Chaorain> Is there a good place to ask about how to properly hock up a sata hard drive?
<unop> Jhon23, well, that explains the remapping .. it's easier to manage the boot process if the disk holding the boot partition is on hd0
<Dr_willis> LEX_WELL,  nano /home/username/.bashrc
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  the shell stuff rarely gets 'outdated'
<n00balien> Hello, I have ubuntu and i am trying to install a Lexmark Z2400 series printer (Wifi) does anyone have any tips or tricks to ethier install printers (generic wise so they work) or use a program like ndiswrapper to use windows drivers for linux
<fiXXXerMet> My computer supports booting from a USB drive.  I've downloaded the ubuntu CD, but my CD RW is broken.  Is there a way to 'burn' the .iso to my flash drive, so that I can boot from it?
<H4x0r> Dr_willis ty
<Limitt> would it be too outdated its 2004 and based around fedora core
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  books with lots of words.. not lots of 'screenshots' = best
<frog_> how do i modify kernel modules?
<Jhon23> Ah, ok. I see.
<Dr_willis> Limitt,  the core command line tools are the same
<Lucifer_Cat> *phew* almost had an attack when the PC wouldnt boot after i installed linux
<Jhon23> I'm not sure why it's not booting, then...
<Jhon23> I guess I'll just try again and come back if it still fails.
<_VIM_> nano? :P  VIM!
<Limitt> but i canz only read pictorz
<pike_> n00balien: i wish you the best of luck in getting a lexmark printer to work but...  take a look at linuxprinting.org maybe
<Dr_willis> _VIM_,  i would like to see nano banished.. and that 'mp' editor replace it for  a basic editor. :)
<Limitt> thanks for all the help so far though
<Limitt> huge timesavers you guys are
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> Dr_willis > thanks
<Qid_OS[Ubt]> goodbye every body
<n00balien> alright thanx pike
<pike_> n00balien: see if you can trade a friend for another brand printer :)
<n00balien> rofl
<n00balien> i heard lexmark started distributing linux exclusive drivers
<n00balien> but much to my dismay it was for like only 2 of their products
<n00balien> and not one which i have
<Dr_willis> Lexmark printers often make good DoorStops
<Dr_willis> :)
<baz> whats a good way to automatically mount an SSHFS filesystem on boot?
<Dr_willis> baz,   rc.local can do that..
<baz> Dr_willis, hmm, what is that exactly
<Dr_willis> baz,  depending on the details - there maybe better ways
<Dr_willis> baz,  /etc/rc.local
<baz> ahh
<teethdood> autoexec.bat equivalent
<baz> fstab won't do?
<Lexie> gah
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, I still cannot access linux shares from windows.  I noticed that all the shares are owned by root.  I have tried to chown (as root) to my user, but it's not working.  Could this be my problem?
<Dr_willis> teethdood,  thats like calling a  Lear Jet a 'bi-plane equilivlent'
<Dr_willis> :)
<emma> Has anyone else noticed that if you listen to HBR1.com in rhythmbox (or totem) that it stops playing with an error at the end of each track?
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  you  chown the share 'directory' not the share itself.
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  and you may want to chmod them to a  mode that lets others access them.
<joe444cvb> testing, ignore
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, yes, when i do chown -c it says all has been changed, but when I ls -l all still show as owned by root
<pike_> baz: i dont think so if you man mount and scroll down to the -t option it doesnt list sshfs
<tyl3rs123> what is Xmms call if i was to try and download from sudo apt-get
<Limitt> dude bCampbell do you know aaroncampbell?
<pike_> baz: its easy as pie to drop it /etc/rc.local though
<BCampbell> Limitt, no, but I've seen that nick on here
<Limitt> hmm i know an aarouncampbell j/w
<BCampbell> ls
<BCampbell> opps
<Dr_willis> BCampbell,  chown -c? Hmm...  Not sure what that does.. :)    Hers my smb.conf file for and example -->   http://superstud.pastebin.com/f387a2e90  and my Public share --> drwxr-xr-x 4 willis willis 4.0K 2009-01-13 21:49 PublicVideos/
<Dr_willis>  
<_VIM_> tyl3rs123: xmms2 i think, but you can always do sudo apt-get install xms(HIT TAB 3 times) then type y for all the results
<Dr_willis> baz,  be sure to put any new commands BEFOR the 'exit 0' command in rc.local
<_VIM_> tab completions ftw!
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, -c is a verbose mode, shows all finished tasks
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> anyone know if chrome9 video cards will be fixed in ubuntu 9.04?
<baz> pike_, Dr_willis ah ok i will try it out, thanks guys
<n00balien1> ok so anytime i wanna print a doc i gotta switch OS's.......... gay
<leo_rockway> greetings, #ubuntu
<n00balien1> need new printer :P
<neeto> my audio drivers died. how do I restart them?
<n_> i have some questions to pidgin: how can i disable new msg to autopopup?
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<baz> how would you guys deploy html files to your remote apache webserver... would you setup ftp/sftp? Would you mount a folder through SSHFS? What user/group would you use on /var/www?
<doc^> hi
<doc^> i have a Q
<bobbob1016> !ask | doc^
<ubottu> doc^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<doc^> im trying to run a microsoft GPS on my ubuntu laptop
<pike_> baz: i prefer sshfs or scp but i guess it depends on how paranoid you want to be
<baz> pike_, no harm in being paranoid if it doesn't take much more effort
<doc^> so, i did a search on the topic, and someone on some board suggested i download a aps called gpsbabel
<baz> pike_, so what *user* do you use to be able to write to /var/www
<baz> pike_, thru sshfs
<doc^> i donwloaded the thing via synaptic
<doc^> but cant find from where to run the program
<leo_rockway> doc^: try going to the terminal, typing gps and then tabbing
<doc^> leo_rockway : alright, what next ?
<doc^> it gives me a serie of options
<leo_rockway> doc^: I'm guessing the command starts with "gps" if you tab it will show you the name of the command
<leo_rockway> something like "gpsbabel" sounds like it
<leo_rockway> then just run that command
<Aiden`> How do I reinstall a kernel? I deleted a lib file while trying to install lirc and now lirc won't load at all.
<doc^> ok,
<yoyoned> Aiden`: thats not kernel.  What did you delete
<doc^> its not clear, sorry leo_rockway
<Aiden`> yoyoned, its kernel... WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/ubuntu/lirc/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.ko
<KemrinH> Excuse me, what's a good first step to figuring out how to get an external microphone working?
<yoyoned> right.
<leo_rockway> doc^: if you go to a terminal and start typing a command and then hit the tab key it will try to autocomplete the command
<leo_rockway> doc^: the right command is probably gpsbabel
<leo_rockway> doc^: just run that command
<baz> is it considered safe to SSHFS into your remote production server?
<Aiden`> Anyone? How do I reinstall a kernel
<doc^> it writes me some stuff, like usage : gpsbabel options -i INTYOE -f INFILE... etc etc
<doc^> isnt there any interface or something easy to use ?
<leo_rockway> doc^: that tells you how the program works. It's probably a terminal program, that's why you didn't get a menu entry
<Jordan_U> Aiden`, "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.27_i386.deb"
<doc^> ij
<doc^> ok
<KemrinH> Excuse me, what's a good first step to figuring out how to get an external microphone working?
<Aiden`> Thank you Jordan_U!
<doc^> why the hell is a GPS and route program terminal only
<doc^> what the hell is wrong with this
<leo_rockway> doc^: because the developers like it that way :)
<Dr_willis> doc^,  when in doubt find the programs homepage/docs - and read about the tool.
<Dr_willis> doc^,  it may have a front end you are unaware of
<Jordan_U> KemrinH, Is it a USB mic ?
<doc^> id like to learn how this kind of stuff works
<leo_rockway> doc^: it's usually better to write terminal apps so then different front ends can be written
<doc^> where did you guys start ?
<inman> kemrin bring up your volume control panel by double clicking it
<inman> kemrin then check to see if the mic option is muted
<KemrinH> inman Okay, it's up.
<VincoVenatus> hi
<linuxsoom> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<leo_rockway> doc^: what do you want to learn?
<leo_rockway> VincoVenatus: greetings
<linuxsoom> !foo is bar
<doc^> leo_rockway : i dont realy know
<doc^> that might be the problem
<linuxsoom> can you setup my lifecam
<doc^> im aware that linux hasnt always been user friendly with a "windows like" intergace
<doc^> what was it, before then
<inman> kemrin, you get the last part check to see if your mic is muted (on or off)
<KemrinH> inman It's not muted
<leo_rockway> doc^: all terminal
<_VIM_> command line doc^
<doc^> ok
<linuxsoom> #
<doc^> ...
<leo_rockway> doc^: you can try looking for a basic command line manual
<Jordan_U> doc^, Also changing configuration via text files
<inman> are the slider's moved some what up also if there is a line in option turn it up too
<leo_rockway> doc^: the command line is very useful and it's usually faster than the graphical counter part once you learn how to use it
<doc^> is the learning long and steep ?
<dougztr> hi all, trying to install 8.10 x64 and the think won't get past the bouncing status bar
<dhalsimm> what is the command to update bashrc?
<leo_rockway> dhalsimm: I'd logout and then login again
<Jordan_U> dhalsimm, source ~/.bashrc
<leo_rockway> doc^: it's not as hard as people tend to believe
<dhalsimm> thanks
<dougztr> it just bounces back and forth for a while, then numlock and scroll lock lights start flashing and it freezes up
<Jordan_U> dhalsimm, np
<Cpudan80> doc^: The terminal in linux is much better than the windows command line
<Cpudan80> doc^: and now - in all honesty - you dont need to use the terminal unless you want to
<leo_rockway> dougztr: that's a kernel panic
<durt> linuxsoom: the driver that's supposed to work with that camera is sn9c1xx, see if that shows up in lsmod
<doc^> ok
<blue_> the red lamb is ready for the dance
<dougztr> any way to run the installer in non-graphic mode so i can see whats going on?
<leo_rockway> dougztr: there's an alternate cd
<zameer> Hi , has anyone had luck with vino on Ubuntu 8.10?
<doc^> thanks, ill read a bit about the command line and get back to you when i have other issues
<dougztr> how about using noapic or something?
<leo_rockway> doc^: ok, have fun :)
<kora> Hi, does any1 know a alternative to widget layer, to call and send away screenlets , that doesnt require compiz?
<doc^> thanks again for the help
<pyroger101> I NEED HELP!! anyone know how to undelete a file from trash? i can see it in the trash and its too large to drag and drop back :( help please!
<pyroger101> ubuntu 8.04
<pyroger101> noob..ish
<sandwich> what does CTRL+ALT+F1 do ??????????
<pyroger101> I NEED HELP!! anyone know how to undelete a file from trash? i can see it in the trash and its too large to drag and drop back :( help please!
<leo_rockway> Jordan_U: sorry, first time I hear about the source command and there's no manual entry for it. What does it do?
<leo_rockway> !repeat pyroger101
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leo_rockway> !repeat | pyroger101
<ubottu> pyroger101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lstarnes> sandwich: it switches to the first tty/console
<Sylphid> pyroger101, right click and restore
<Awsoonn_> I installed 8.10 and then did updates, after updating my touchpad stoped working, what should I do?
<pyroger101> not there :( no restore option
<sandwich> lstarnes, whatt is that?
<Sylphid> pyroger101, how bout cut
<KemrinH> inman Okay, I've tried unchecking them, but they check themselves again when I close the window. The volumes are turned up, but it's turned muted.
<pyroger101> i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893891 but that didnt want to work either
<lstarnes> sandwich: it is a type of command-line/text-only interface
<pyroger101> 600gb of movies at stake here:(
<EEMPHASISS> sandwich: it selects the first of usually 6 text-only consoles.  Use C-A-F7 (C-A-F9?) depending on your setup, to get back to the X-window session.
<tanker_> hello
<leo_rockway> hello, tanker_
<dou213> a question: if i open port 80 for my http-server in my router config, i am not very secure against common attacks (viruses,worms etc.) on windows clients am i? is there some other method of handling this?
<Jordan_U> leo_rockway, It's a bash builtin ( so information about it will be in the bash manual, you can run type <command> to find if it's a builtin or external command ) It just runs the commands in the file you pass to it, in the current shell. So any functions or variables set / changed in the script will effect the shell you are in
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19  Here's my .asound.rc http://pastebin.ca/1323327
<linuxsoom> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<leo_rockway> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> leo_rockway, np
<nickrud> dou213, you would be telling the router to forward inbound port 80 traffic specifically to the ubuntu computer; no other machine would recieve that traffic
<pyroger101> sorry for asking but does anyone know how to remove a file from trash back to its origional location? its not as easy as u think... or is it:)
<EEMPHASISS> (I looked in the App Manager, but couldn't see this...) Anyone know a Font Manager/database which allows (1) arbitrary grouping and (2) printing out samples organised by these groupings?
<dou213> nickrud, ok thx
<linuxsoom> how do i setup my webcam
<Limitt> how do i unmount something?
<Limitt> in terminal?
<nickrud> Limitt, sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<kora> Limitt: sudo umount <mountpath>
<dou213> umount
<Limitt> thanks
<redvamp128> pyroger101:  have you opened trash and right click on the file and choose restore
<dougztr> ok, guess i'll try the alternate cd, seems like the desktop one doesn't like my radeon card or something
<thompa> pyroger101: just click on trash and right click on file: there is restore
<Jordan_U> pyroger101, Right click > restore
<pyroger101> there is no restore option for me in ubuntu 8.04 are you using 8.10?
<Jordan_U> pyroger101, It is not available in 8.04
<nickrud> pyroger101, yep it's new in 8.10
<Jordan_U> pyroger101, Did you delete the file recently?
<nickrud> pyroger101, you'll have to drag it to the right folder manually :)
<lifenova> pyroger101: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<pyroger101> yes an hour ago, its too big to be dragged back... about 600gb :(
<leo_rockway> one single file of 600GB!?
<lifenova> pyroger101: then mv <filename> <destination name>
<leo_rockway> woah
<dougztr> my system has a lot of unsupported pci cards, think it might be an issue?
<nickrud> my oh my, that's a long movie
<pyroger101> a folder...
<pyroger101> lol
<EEMPHASISS> Limitt: sometimes you might have to use the -l flag (lazy or delayed unmount, kernels 2.4+ only)
<pyroger101> ok lifenova ill try that
<leo_rockway> pyroger101: lifenova's way seems the best one then
<Limitt> dang im going to have to run the 15 minute scan again
<KemrinH> I can't get my "audio recording" toggles to toggle so I can record.
<Jordan_U> pyroger101, Why can't you drag the folder back to where it needs to go?
<pyroger101> i cant because its too big jordan
<leo_rockway> pyroger101: it would be the same as using the mv command
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone know a Font Manager/database which allows (1) arbitrary grouping and (2) printing out samples organised by these groupings?
<BCampbell> Dr_willis, thanks for the help, think I got it now...
<overdub> pyroger101: shouldn't matter how big it is
<pyroger101> ok.. ummm. when i go into the /.locl/share/trash/files its not showing my full trash just some but ill keep trying thanks!
<overdub> pyroger101: the data doesn't move, only the pointer to where the data is moves
<pyroger101> when i try to drag it back it thinks that the file was never fully deleted...  so there is not enough space...
<edgex-> Were no strangers to love
<pyroger101> i.e. i have 1tb and 600 gb is in trash so it wont fit.... if you get it.
<overdub> do du -chs ~/.local/share/Trash to see how big it is
<Awsoonn_> how can I get my touchpad working?
<pyroger101> ok brb :)
<Limitt> how can you figure out where something was automatically mounted
<Limitt> its not in the regular folders
<Jordan_U> Limitt, "mount" with no other arguments
<dougztr> Limitt: look in /mnt
<pyroger101> according to my trash file in terminal i have four file but according to terminal i have two... and the one i need isnt there... i guess im looking at the wrong trash file..
<Limitt> thanks
<n_> hi, is there a way to add new search engines to konqueror?
<Jordan_U> n_, Might get better help for that in #kubuntu
<pyroger101> if i upgraded to 8.10 would i loose my trash i wonder?
<leo_rockway> n_: yes, you can add as many search engines as you want
<overdub> pyroger101: i think you can upgrade without erasing your home directory
<Limitt> this recovery disc is not letting me mount sdc my memory card anywhere its gentoo based
<Sylphid> pyroger101, from the sounds of it is doesnt seem like your data is actually in the trash
<leo_rockway> n_: I'm using konqueror 3.5.10, but I think it works in the same way in konqueror 4.x
<Limitt> im trying to recover an ubuntu partition/ files
<lifenova> pyroger101: No, only if your home folder is on a separate partition.
<Sylphid> pyroger101, sudo updatedb && sudo locate <filename>
<pyroger101> ya it just seems as if the pointer is there but wont let me move it back
<leo_rockway> Sylphid: that second sudo is not needed
<Limitt> shoot im just gonna trash this crappy gentoo distro of system recovery and get the ubuntu version!
<leo_rockway> n_: settings > configure konqueror > web shortcuts
<Jordan_U> pyroger101, Was the directory on an external drive or other partition?
<pyroger101> ok.... /.Trash-1000/ does that sound right?
<overdub> pyroger101: do find ~ -type d -name "your_directory_name" and see if the directory exists
<Sylphid> leo_rockway, yup my mistake
<grimrider> who all in here is using AchLinux?
<dougztr> Limitt, I like using puppy linux for swiss army knife stuff
<rsteckler> I can't figure out why my cronjob won't run...  I put this in /etc/cron.d/awstats
<rsteckler> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * root [ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=www.mybuzzdroid.com -update ]
<grimrider> ArchLinux**
<n_> i found a way to add new search engines but how can i "add" them what information is needed? (never have done one on my own)
<baz> I have a folder with the following perms: drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 1024 /var/lib/tomcat6.0/webapps/openbd... I would like to give my user account the ability to write to it... what do I type?
<dougztr> been thinking about trying arch, might if i cant get this ubuntu cdrom to boot
<pyroger101> ok i found it
<Jordan_U> grimrider, Archlinux has their own IRC channel
<grimrider> Jordan_U, i know, i was just wondering who in here is using it
<Limitt> puppy linux is awesome i have it
<Sylphid> dougztr, be prepared for a learning curve
<leo_rockway> n_: shift + F1 on the Search URI textbox explains how
<Jordan_U> grimrider, It's nice but not for the faint of heart. ( I use it sometimes )
<Limitt> does it have hav TestDisk?
<Sylphid> grimrider, i have used it some
<_VIM_> Puppy is sweet for as small as it is
<Limitt> ppuppy linux?
<yurebis> i'm using ubuntu, but don't ask me anything cuz i'm a noob
<grimrider> Jordan_U, i love it.  i came from ubuntu ;P
<Limitt> right on
<yurebis> er wrong channel
<n_> leo_rockway ah ok nice idea indeed :D
<dougztr> Sylphid, I typically run gentoo, I'm just being lazy and trying to install something low-maintenence for my kid's comp
<Limitt> if it has testdisk ill go ahead and boot that
<leo_rockway> n_: just search for something like "hello" copy paste the URI and then replace hello with \{@}
<dead2> www.boscoslife.com loads from /var/www/bosco/index.html how do i get it to load from /home/bosco/public_html/index.html
<pyroger101> SYLPHID IS THE KING!!! (OR QUEEN)
<pyroger101> :D
<iverson0881> yurebis: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<Sylphid> dougztr, ohh well in that case i love arch
<pyroger101> and everyone else that helped of course
<Limitt> heck maybe its in a dot pup or wtheck they call their packages
<pyroger101> got it all back
<yurebis> about three months
<FloodBot1> pyroger101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carpii_> doug, ubuntu is quite low maintenance, but id really go for 8.04 rather than 8.10 personally
<dougztr> Sylphid, I've heard good things about it
<pyroger101> *phew*
<pyroger101> Thanks aswell jordan very helpful!
<dougztr> carpii_, seems like the 8.10 kernel is barfing on the hardware i'm trying to boot it on
<Jordan_U> pyroger101, np
<carpii_> what hardware ?
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> i think i prefer 8.04, 8.10 still has problems with some video cards etc.
<carpii_> im not sure reverting to 8.04 would fix that. My main gripe with 8.10 is that its just unready overall
<iverson0881> yurebis: how do you like it ?
<blizzardman1219\> hello. i can't seem to get compiz fusion working in 8.10. it was working perfectly, but now nothing but the wobbly windows are working
<dougztr> carpii_, its a gigabyte board, sb600 / 790fx chipset with a athlon64-x2 and a hd-3870. nothing super bleeding edge, some of the pci cards aren't super well supported
<grimrider> blizzardman1219\, try using metacity --replace and then reloading compiz
<undertuga> enode.org
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> blizzardman1219\ what video card are you using?
<undertuga> l00l
<pyroger101> the flood bot is givin out to me! seriously guys thanks again, very very helpful! oh while im here my friend is startin new linux forum, http://www.thetechforum.info/ if anyone wants to help build it up to a good no bs forum
<blizzardman1219\> it's onboard intel
<carpii_> doug, yure using 64 bit ubuntu, or just 32 bit ?
<Jordan_U> blizzardman1219\, In what way is it not working, can you be more specific?
<yurebis> iverson0881 eh it's really nice, i'm not going back to windows for anything
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> hmm intel usually works out of the box with compiz in 8.10
<dougztr> carpii_, well its got 8G ram...
<blizzardman1219\> Jordan_U, the desktop cube is not working with any configuration, and neither is the rain or fire
<vicky1> hi i need help in delelting an account  with out logging in to it plz help me
<grimrider> blizzardman1219\, what chipset is it?
<carpii_> hehe, not bad for a 'kids computer' :D
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> do you know what intel card it is blizzardman1219\?
<blizzardman1219\> T1T4N1UM_M4N, it was working out of the box, but now it suddenly stopped
<Jordan_U> blizzardman1219\, Do you have the rotate cube plugin enabled?
<blizzardman1219\> grimrider, intel 965
<dougztr> carpi_, this is my frankenstein system, its made from some leftover parts :-)
<blizzardman1219\> Jordan_U, i believe so...
<lifenova> vicky1: sudo userdel <user>
<grimrider> blizzardman1219\, hmm, the only reason i asked is because my 845 couldnt handle much compiz
<wxl> how to put two different ext3 partitions together without date damage?
<kora> Hi, does any1 know a alternative to widget layer, to call and send away screenlets , that doesnt require compiz?
<wxl> can anyone help me?
<wxl> thanks so much!
<redvamp128> kora: google gadgets
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> blizzardman1219\ i used to have an 845 and it couldnt do rain or fire but a 965 should work
<mroc1> this might sound like an odd question....is anyone in this room? my people list shows 0 and i only see the welcome message.
<lifenova> mroc1: Yes, there are people in the room :P
<lstarnes> mroc1: according to my client, 1287 users
<leo_rockway> mroc1: there are 1287 people
<vicky1> they life nova i get this error  -  vivek is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported...wat do i do!!?
<Jordan_U> mroc1, Yes, there are 1,287 people in this room, maybe your client had an overflow :)
<dougztr> vicky1: hancuff yourself to the chair and wait for the cops to arrive
<blizzardman1219\> is there a way for me to restart compiz somehow? maybe that would help... desktop effects is working, but that's nothing like compiz
<n_> leo_rockway ah ok works nice thx
<leo_rockway> dougztr: lol
<vicky1> lol
<leo_rockway> n_: np
<vicky1> i need help buddy plz
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> replace --compiz
<redvamp128> blizzardman1219\:  have you looked into compiz switch?
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> it may be around the other way :P
<leo_rockway> vicky1: you need to use the user that got created during installation to delete the user or to add you to the sudoers list
<blizzardman1219\> redvamp128, i don't even know what that is :/
<yoyoned> vicky1: with?
<Jordan_U> vicky1, Do you have another account ( that does have permission to use sudo ) ?
<wxl> how to put two different ext3 partitions together without date damage?
<redvamp128> blizzardman1219\:  here about 1/2 down on the page-- I use it to turn compiz on and off easy Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<Sylphid> vicky1, the user that you are logged into does not have administrative permissions.... you need to log into an administrative account to do user modification
<vicky1> no only mine which i scrwed up with compiz it hangs when i try 2 log in
<kora> redvamp128: im not looking for different gadgets, i already use screenlets, im just looking for a way to replace the widget layer of compiz since i dont want to use compiz
<phr0ze> Hello all.
<vicky1> only my account has sudo n it not responding
<Sylphid> vicky1, try su <otheruser>
<redvamp128> kora:  I was suggesting that because you don't need compiz to run G.G
<Sylphid> vicky1, then sudo
<iverson0881> are there any good guides out there for setting up OpenLDAP on ubuntu?
<leo_rockway> hello phr0ze
<phr0ze> I've lost all sound in a recent update. Everything was working better than ever. arggg... Ibex.
<Sylphid> vicky1, however you will need to give another user administrative permissions before removing the administrative user
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  have you tried -- signing into the prior kernel in grub?
<vicky1> it says su: Authentication failure
<phr0ze> I can do that. But if it works, then what?
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  that would tell you if it was a kernel update-- that caused the issue...
<vicky1> yes thats the prob....can i uninstall compiz with out sudo power??
<Sylphid> vicky1, did it prompt for a password?
<vicky1> yes
<Sylphid> vicky1, ok you need to use the password for your original account
<Limitt> whats dev/sr1?
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  then from there you could edit grub and keep using the old.
<vicky1> oh
<kora> redvamp128: ah i c thanks then, but id like to keep the screenlets since i wrote some myself. screenlets work well without compiz, its just that there is no layer on which to put them so you can blend them away if not needed
<leo_rockway> phr0ze: and report a bug too
<phr0ze> ok. Does that risk screwing anything else up? It was two kernels before (I think there were two this week?)
<dead2> www.boscoslife.com loads from /var/www/bosco/index.html how do i get it to load from /home/bosco/public_html/index.html
<leo_rockway> phr0ze: nothing bad can happen from booting on another kernel
<Limitt> is sr1 sata?
<Limitt> dev/sr1
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  another thing to try is to reconfig alsa-- but try the easy first to see if it was a kernel update first that caused the issue.
<phr0ze> ok. thanks. I'll be back. Should I just go back two, since thats the last I heard anything?
<vicky1> gr8 it worked
<leo_rockway> dead2: edit /etc/apach2/sites-available and change the DocumentRoot line
<vicky1> now how do i create a  new sudo user account
<vicky1> ?
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> sata is /dev/sda1... i think :S
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  should not take long--
<phr0ze> brb
<mroc2> i'm looking to install ubuntu on a dell xps machine.  the hard drives are set up as raid in the default win install.  do i have to do anything special during ubuntu install to preserve things for win (dual boot)?
<Awsoonn_> I installed 8.10 and then did updates, my touchpad then stopped responding, what should I do?
<eugman> What are thes security concerns of hacing a non admin user with a weak password?
<dougztr> vicky1, on othersystems you issue "visudo /etc/sudoers"
<gaintsura> could someone help me with sshfs? I can authenticate via normal ssh, and when I view the secure log, it says I connect then disconnect. when I show debug info with sshfs it says permission denied, but I can't figure out why
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: how are they raided? windows software raid? hardware raid?
<Sylphid> vicky1, sudo usermod -aG adm <user>
<mroc2> Awsoonn_: well, i'm not sure.  how would i determine that?
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: did it come preinstalled that way or did you set up the RAID?
<Sylphid> vicky1, sorry its admin not adm
<mroc2> Awsoonn_: it came that way from dell.  (it's a laptop...didn't know if i mentioned that, model m1730 if that's useful)
<Aiden`> How can I get NTFS volumes to show/mount under the current user? Just need r permissions, no w.
<vicky1> not workin buddy
<phr0ze> Ok. Sound again in 2.6.27-9
<phr0ze> No sound in the latest
<Sylphid> vicky1, have you already deleted your original account?
<vicky1> yes i deleted the sudo account
<redvamp128> Aiden`:  have you tried Ntfs Config (should be in synaptic if on 8.04) if 8.10 it is in the packages.
<vicky1> now i need a new 1
<Sylphid> vicky1, uhh oh
<vicky1> but the account m using dosnt hav sudo
<Sylphid> vicky1, you needed to apply permissions 1st
<Aiden`> Hmm nope, tried the fstab way. I'll go check out the tool, thanks
<vicky1> in the exsiting 1?
<Sylphid> vicky1, you will need to reboot into the recovery console to add permissions
<vicky1> how do i do that!?!?
<Luke> is there any way to get my mic to work with ardour and pulseaudio?
<tdmupton> I have a Dell Latitude D800, and it has a pointing stick in the middle of the keyboard
<Sylphid> vicky1, reboot your computer and at grub arrow down 1 to the recovery kernel .... then select root shell? (i think thats right) then run the command i said earlier
<tdmupton> unfortunately, it's broken
<tdmupton> anyone know how to disable it?
<tdmupton> (it keeps making the mouse pointer jump all over the place, at random)
<vicky1> the user mod ag !??!
<phr0ze> So do I just stay on this old kernel until a new one?
<leo_rockway> phr0ze: you should report a bug
<phr0ze> ok. I'll do that
<leo_rockway> phr0ze: keep using the old one and report a bug one the new one
<usr13> Howto install kde on Ubuntu 8.04
<usr13> ?
<leo_rockway> phr0ze: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want to
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> apt-get install kbuntu-desktop
<leo_rockway> usr13: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  so the early kernel worked to get back sound
<lifenova> usr13: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; this will install all kde stuff and remove gnome stuff
<nibsa1242b> I need to open port 3689 in Ibex for DAAP.  What do I need to configure to do this?
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop*
<dougztr> allright, when i try and boot the alternate cd, it gives a ton of buffer i/o errors on /dev/sr0 then kernel panics
<Sylphid> vicky1, yes... usermod -aG admin <username>
<vicky1> ok buddy thank
<Luke> is there any way to get my mic to work with ardour and pulseaudio?
<tdmupton> anyone know how to disable an ALPS GlidePoint pointing stick in Ubuntu 8.10 (disabling track pad doesn't disable the pointing stick)?
<LEX_WELL> Where I must add a new line in my /.bashrc file ?
<n_> is there a showrtcut in konqueror to go to last and to next page?
<phr0ze> redvamp128: yes
<usr13> leo_rockway: lifenova Tnx... was mispelling kubuntu  I spelled as T1T4N1UM_M4N just did kbuntu
<leo_rockway> n_: alt + left and alt + right
<n_> ah nice thx :)
<lifenova> usr13: no problem ;)
<usr13> leo_rockway: lifenova Ok to leave X running during the process?
<leo_rockway> n_: Konqueror <3
<lifenova> usr13: I assume so, I've never done it before
<leo_rockway> usr13: I don't see why not
<LEX_WELL> Some one knows how to add a new line in /.bashrc
<leo_rockway> LEX_WELL: vim .bashrc ?
<nibsa1242b> I need to open port 3689 in Ibex for DAAP.  What do I need to configure to do this?
<usr13> Ok, we'll see what happens.  Use up some of this bandwidth:)
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: i CAN'T FIND ANY SPECIFIC INFO ON HOW IT COMES CONFIGURED
<LEX_WELL> I can edit it, the problem is where to add the new line.
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: CAPS lock sry
<leo_rockway> LEX_WELL: depends on what you want to add
<n_> leo_rockway yeah :) i like konquerer very mutch - because it can file AND webrowse ^^
<phr0ze> I'm going to reboot again and try the new kernel one more time.... never know.
<jsj0nes> LEX_WELL: what are you trying to add?
<LEX_WELL> leo_rockway: This line "export INTEL_BATCH=1" .
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: so, in short I dont know how it will work for you, if it is in fact hardware raid ubuntu and windows hould live happily next to each other, if it is software readi, probalby not going to end well for you, I reccoment you back up EVERYTHING before you begin, just in case
<leo_rockway> LEX_WELL: just put it at the end, or anywhere as long as you don't break any ifs
<LEX_WELL> leo_rockway:  I get try it thanks.
<Level_5> hey, can anyone help me out configuring my wireless card?
<md22_> hello
<Awsoonn_> Level_5: what's up?
<dilipgarg> After I removed totem player and plugins, and installed mplayer - i could play the streaming videos online...
<jamiejackson> my sound just crackles when a sound is supposed to play. this started maybe a week ago. can someone help me troubleshoot?
<dilipgarg> but after I did the first major package upgrade of about 250 packages.. the videos stopped playing
<dilipgarg> can I revert back those updates somehow?
<Level_5> Awsoonn_,  i'm running 8.04 on an HP dv9819wm and I'm having trouble getting the wireless card recognized
<md22_> i see two video cards on sale for $50 radeon 3850 with 256MB and a geforce 8600GT with 512. which one is best to use with ubuntu
<mroc2> Awsoonn_: ok.  i'm checking to see if i can find anything on this system from dell.  i've backed things up.  if it indeed is hardware, it should be safe to install?
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> get the 3850!!!!
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> 3850 is about twice the performance
<md22_> ok
<md22_> thanks
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: yea, if it is hardware RAID then the OS will just see a single drive just like any other HDD
<phr0ze> Yep. absolutely no sound with 2.6.27-11
<leo_rockway> md22: I'd go for Radeon
<md22_> ok
<mroc2> Awsoonn_: ok, great.  thanks for the answer.
<Awsoonn_> Level_5: is there any reason not install 8.10? the wireless drivers are MUCH MUCH better in 8.10
<jamiejackson> talkin to me, phr0ze?
<fxhp> Does ati even work on ubuntu?
<Awsoonn_> mroc2: np, any time ^_^
<phr0ze> Also I used to have a problem with my mouse disabled on boot up in like gutsy. It's been fine for a long time and now its back too.
<Level_5> i had 8.10 on it and had the same  trouble
<Awsoonn_> fxhp: yea, the open source drivers are even quite good, I'm using them now
<phr0ze> jamiejackson: talking to who ever is listening
<dougztr> fxhp, i have a radeon hd-4830 working
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> the reason the wireless in 8.10 is better is because the 2.6.27 kernel has a load of wireless drivers
<jamiejackson> i've got same issue, was wondering if you were commenting on it. trying to troubleshoot it myself, but i don't have the skillz
<Awsoonn_> Level_5: I'm going to assume you had installed all up dates, then opened the hardware drivers applicaiton and activated your closed source drivers and rebooted?
<dilipgarg> anyone - please?
<phr0ze> I just pushed esc when booting up and used the old kernel. The sound came back
<Level_5> Yeah I did that
<lubosz> hi
<phr0ze> You should try that jamiejackson
<lubosz> is there a ppa repo with opengl 3.0 support?
<lubosz> glut and glew libs
<jkellen> hello!
<lubosz> and optinally nvidia drivers
<dilipgarg> I want to revert the system state back to where it was, before I installed a mass upgrade of about 250 packages
<leo_rockway> fxhp: does nvidia even work with GNU/Linux? ;-)
<jkellen> I need some help with Cheese if someone is willing to help?
<Awsoonn_> dilipgarg:  There is no way that I am aware of... easily at least
<Awsoonn_> jkellen: what's up?
<dilipgarg> Awsoon_, this is friggin sad!
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> yes nvidia does work
<jamiejackson> phr0ze: have you seen any bugs reported on the new kernel that seem to fit?
<jkellen> I only get "snow" when I pull up the program.
<fxhp> leo_rockway: Very well from what i've tested
<phr0ze> not yet. I did a few quick searches
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> im a radeon man myself
<Awsoonn_> dilipgarg: no kidding, update just wiped out my touchpad. :) I'm in the same boat as you
<jkellen> I need to figure out how to get my webcam working.
<leo_rockway> fxhp: work with GNU/Linux as in "cooperate"
<lubosz> T1T4N1UM_M4N: where to get the nvidia ppa drivers?
<jamiejackson> i could swear that i've gotten three kernel updates in almost as many days, phr0ze, so which kernel did you revert to?
<Level_5> Awsoonn_, i'm going to give that another shot and see what happens
<jkellen> Any ideas on what I need to do to configure it?
<phr0ze> Ohh one more thing I noticed with the new kernel. DKMS doesnt seem to fire.
<dilipgarg> I am even planning to re-install the damn thing - if it comes to that!
<phr0ze> 2.6.27-9 jamie
<Awsoonn_> jkellen: what do you want to do with your webcam in the end? I find that even though it won't work in any applications skype works just fine and I'm using just such a webcam now :)
<T1T4N1UM_M4N> well i know tat nvidia does work but i dont have any nvidia cards in my pssetion so no i dont know where to get nvidia ppa drivers
<smackpotato> I get an aditional floating editbox that steals the focus when ever i enter data in an editbox. Ithappens in firefox and the gimp, Comments sugestions.
<jamiejackson> thx, phr0ze
<phr0ze> yeah good luck
<Awsoonn_> Level_5: yea, wirelss is a pain to get running, I will not suger-caot it
<jkellen> I wanted to use the cool features it has to make some cool pics with the webcam part.
<trigg3r> does anyone know anything about dual monitors on a macbook 2,1
<Awsoonn_> Level_5: It often takes a good 5-10 minutes for it to detect it's first signal for soem reason, maybe that is just me though...
<La_KaRne> bonsoir
<jkellen> Is "Skype" part of Utunube or whatever?
<jkellen> Or can you get it for Windows?
<werdnum> Ubuntlube.
<mishkins\> can someone give me a simple bash script to move all avi files from a dir and all dirs within, to another central location (ie all avi in one folder when was in many folders)
<Awsoonn_> jkellen: you can get skype for linux, windows and mac
<phr0ze> jkellen: Skype can be installed
<werdnum> jkellen: no, you can get it for any OS.
<KronicDreamer> skype is universal
<La_KaRne> nobody speak french here?
<jkellen> I see; does it do the same stuff as Cheese?
<Out_Cold> when i put in a usb drive it says i'm not privlidged to mount it. i tried running sudo mount /dev/usb with no results.
<leo_rockway> La_KaRne: I do, but there's also #ubuntu-fr
<jtaji> !fr | La_KaRne
<ubottu> La_KaRne: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<La_KaRne> thanks
<jkellen> Before I try out Skype, any ideas on how I can at least get my webcam working for Cheese?
<leo_rockway> jkellen: Skype is a proprietary piece of software that lets you participate in a videoconference
<mishkins\> cause I have a bash script to unrar say a season of a tv show... but then I have to manually move all the avi files out of their episode dirs
<jkellen> I spent all day trying to figure out how to get it, and when I did, it doesn't work right? :0
<trigg3r> i cant get my external monitor to work
<mishkins\> so I could really use a little bash script to batch move them to a single folder (the avi files)
<phr0ze> mishkins. I had something that did this.. Ill see if I can find it
<dead2> does anyone know of a better deal on vps other than linode.com
<jkellen> Well, that doesn't sound the same as Cheese, then.
<smackpotato> mish somthing like mv  *avi   /the directory  to move to
<Awsoonn_> jkellen: simple anwser is I don't know how, I havn't been successfull at gettign cheese to work for me, but then again I havn't tried too hard yet
<leo_rockway> jkellen: nope, it doesn't
<Out_Cold> can someone help me figure out why i'm not privileged enough to mount usb sticks?
<mishkins\> smackpotato don't you need to specifiy the dirrectory the file is in alreayd in the move command... how do I do that so it's variable?
<jkellen> I see; thanks for your help! Anybody else then with any ideas on how to get my webcam working with Cheese...please?
<mishkins\> this  is the unrar script:
<mishkins\> #!/bin/bash
<mishkins\> for i in $(find $(pwd) -name '*.rar')
<mishkins\> do
<mishkins\> cd $(dirname $i)
<mishkins\> unrar e $i
<FloodBot1> mishkins\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phr0ze> jkellen, skype tends to have its own configuration difficulties with sound sometimes. good luck
<redvamp128> Out_Cold:  What is the file system- ntfs? and normally with my Ubuntu I stick a stick in and it automounts it
<jkellen> Okay, thanks!
<jkellen> Well, if no one else here is familiar with how to get a webcam to work with Cheese, then I guess I will just email support.
<Out_Cold> redvamp128, I tried with a few different file systems, currently i believe it's fat32 and it did use to automount, not anymore
<mishkins\> one folder full of 24 folders, each with a avi... how do I move them all to another single dir.... or even just up one dir
<phr0ze> Out cold, did you install using a USB device?
<redvamp128> jkellen:  I had issues with my webcam and 8.10 worked perfect with 8.04
<Out_Cold> phr0ze, install what?
<phr0ze> Ubuntu. How did you install it
<jkellen> Did you just download the latest version, then?
<redvamp128> jkellen:  I could not get cheese to see it but used another program and it worked.
<Out_Cold> Live Cd
<phr0ze> ohh. ok.
<On0bi> when does the new version of ubuntu release?
<jkellen> Straight from their website?
<phr0ze> I know there was an issue with ppl who installed via thumbdrive
<phr0ze> onobi - April
<redvamp128> jkellen:  have you been directed to this page? Webcam - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam>
<Alex_21> Can I use Darwin Server to stream content to a Mac from Linux?
<mishkins\> so no one here can hellp me with a simple bash script??
<Level_5> Awsoonn_,  should I look @ installing NDIS Wrapper?
<jkellen> No, not yet; I'll check it out though. Thanks!
<smackpotato> mish google the mv comand
<Awsoonn_> Level_5: what wireless card do you have?
<Alex_21> Yes, I can help with Bash. What is the issue
<phr0ze> a copy or move command should do it mish
<Awsoonn_> use paste.ubuntu.com and give me the output of lspci
<Level_5> Awsoonn_,  broadcom
<mishkins\> I did man on it and didn't find out how to make the location of the file to be  moved a variable
<Awsoonn_> what chipset model?
<jkellen> Does it maybe have anything to do with my gstreamer properties?
<redvamp128> phr0ze:  did the sound work with the older kernel?
<jkellen> And how exactly do I configure those?
<Out_Cold> well it used to work fine, and one day just stopped. now it says i'm not privileged enough. i think the device was sdb but that doesn't work when i try to mount that either
<Awsoonn_> the 4306 I have had many frustrating successes.
<phr0ze> redvamp128: Yes.
<smackpotato> you can just specify the directory mish
<maxxist> is there anyone who uses the cube rotate effect in compiz?  who gets a distorted white streak underneath the gnome top panel? everything else looks and runs perfect. just wondering if there is a way to fix?
<Awsoonn_> maxxist: known bug on 5 systems of mine (all of them)
<mishkins\> but I want it to run many times and do it for many folders so I can't specifiy a specific dirrectory
<redvamp128> also jkellen have a look at this page Logitech webcams — QuickCam Team <http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices>
<redvamp128> maxxist: Nvidia?
<ghang> ？？ where can i donwload ubuntu-dvd full version?
<smackpotato> I get an aditional floating editbox that steals the focus when ever i enter data in an editbox. Ithappens in firefox and the gimp, Comments sugestions.
<phr0ze> maxxist. I'd suspect the video drivers.
<Alex_21> I don't know enough to figure that one out
<Brando753> anyone know how to access your normal drive through a wubi install?
<leo_rockway> mishkins\: just modify your unrar script
<jkellen> Okay, thanks for that one, too!
<Alex_21> I'm gonna have to run. Good day
<mishkins\> I tryed a few takes on that but couldn't figure it out
<Awsoonn_> ghang: there really isn't a dvd version that give you a 'full' version the cd is the 'full' version
<maxxist> yeah nvidia 9600
<redvamp128> maxxist:  there is a fix on the forlong page to add the top panel to the menus and usually fixes those glitches
<ghang> o ic
<ghang> thanks
<mishkins\> mv $pwd/*.avi home/mishkin/blah ??/ <--- something like this???
<redvamp128> maxxist:  Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en> about the middle of the page
<Awsoonn_> ghang: np any time ^_^
<maxxist> redvamp128 thank you
<Brando753> anyone know how to access your normal drive through a wubi install?
<redvamp128> now jkellen== that is a diagnostic for trobleshooting webcams
<Awsoonn_> Brando753: what do you mean exactly?
<redvamp128> jkellen:  Webcam - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam>
<jkellen> Okay, cool; I'll be sure to check it out! :)
<Brando753> like access my files accessiable on my windows computer / image files .etc
<darksifer> hi everyone
<Awsoonn_> you installed 'inside' windows I take it?
<phr0ze> mish, did you try cp -r *.avi newdirectory
<Brando753> i iused wubi
<Brando753> :D
<redvamp128> jkellen:  the one I had to use to get the camera working was easycam -- (but for some reason with 8.04.2 it just works in cheese)
<doc|home> hey, I changed my password a while back using passwd and it seems to have kinda broken some stuff. Now when I log into my desktop it tries to connect to wireless and asks me for the old password. I've tried resetting the password using the standard gnome interface but it hasn't made any difference. Anyone come across this?
<jkellen> ok thanks!
<Awsoonn_> Brando753: even when you use wubi you can decide to do differant things, but lets try something ^)^ are you familiar with the terminal?
<Brando753> basic commands yes
<patmanpato> how can we find the "domain name" for my machine ?
<Awsoonn_> Brando753: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt' wil mount the first partition of the first HDD in your system to the /mnt directory
<Sylphid> doc|home, sounds like your referring to your keyring password witch is not related to your user password
<mishkins\> phr0ze: nope I  will try that and get back to you
<redvamp128> maxxist:  I can rotate the cube just fine -- and I have a Geforce4 MX 4000 (64mb video card) http://imagebin.ca/view/fTj5cmcq.html picture of my cube
<Mood> patmanpato: hostname?
<redvamp128> that one is before the patch maxxist
<Awsoonn_> can someone help me figure out how to fix my touchpad on 8.10?
<darksifer> ok i have my hdd partition setup as this: 1st partition for opensuse and the 2nd for ubuntu. i did not like opensuse and since i had to use visual studio i remove the opensuse and install this shit of windows xp. and now i cant get load my ubuntu. i hav read somewhere on the net how to solve this problem but i cannot find it. i will be grateful if anyone can help.plz
<patmanpato> hmm, not the hostname, its just i am installing slackware on another machine and its asking for the hostname and the domain name, so i was just curious what the domain name would be on my ubuntu box
<roccity_> patmanpato, is it a laptop or desktop?
<Brando753> thanks how do i unmount
<La_KaRne> i can t enter in #ubuntu;fr
<doc|home> Sylphid: ok, got any info on how I change that?
<patmanpato> roccity_:  a desktop
<redvamp128> maxxist: http://imagebin.ca/view/63j3As_f.html that is one after the 24 fix
<roccity_> patmanpato, I think if you went with the defaults on install of ubuntu it would be username-desktop or username-laptop
<fr500> hi
<phr0ze> hi
<fr500> has anyone got a d945gclf2 here?
<Sylphid> doc|home, looking
<patmanpato> roccity_: i thought that was the hostname though?  whats the difference between a hostname and domainname ?
<doc|home> Sylphid: thanks
<redvamp128> !fr | La_KaRne:
<ubottu> La_KaRne:: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Awsoonn_> La_KaRne:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<redvamp128> La_KaRne:  it is a minus between them
<mishkins\> phr0ze: cp -r *.avi /home/mishkin/dump/ yeilded: "cp: cannot stat *.avi : No such file or dirrectory"
<Sylphid> doc|home, looks like there are 2 apps you can download that will let you change the password.... gnome-keyring-manager   or seahorse
<phr0ze> Try a path.... cp -r /home/mishkin/avi/*.avi /home/mishkin/dump/
<Sylphid> doc|home, the only built in way to change the password is to delete your keyring and start from scratch ... meaning you would loose any save passwords
<Keith1> Good evening all.  I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop again.  I bought a Netgear wireless pci adapter (BCM43XG).  On first boot, the wireless worked perfectly fine, then I installed the new nVidia driver and it vanished from the Hardware Drivers app.  It's back in there, shown as enabled, but I can not see any network connections with it.  ndis also fails.  Any ideas? =\ (I've already tried using an older kernel)
<BlindCamel> i have a geforce 8400 gs im having trouble installing the drivers on my new ubuntu install
<roccity_> patmanpato, host name is the name of the machine and doain name is the domain that it belongs to
<doc|home> Sylphid: ok, thank you
<roccity_> patmanpato, so on slackware one part of the install asks for the hostname like slackware
<Keith1> BlindCamel: go to nvidias site, download the driver you require; then press ctrl+alt+6, login and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'; then run the file you downloaded as 'sudo sh filehere'
<Keith1> I just installed my 8600gts drivers and that worked for me
<roccity_> patmanpato, the next screen asks for the domain ie. linux.net
<Keith1> Also worked on my 8400 pc
<smackpotato> I get an aditional floating editbox that steals the focus when ever i enter data in an editbox. Ithappens in firefox and the gimp, Comments sugestions.
<Keith1> BlindCamel: Also, make sure you have build-essential and the headers for your kernel installed
<durt> Keith1: Jockey's 173/177/180 not working for 8000 series?
<Saw5-PAPets> How come I was invited here?
<patmanpato> roccity_: ah, thanks :)
<Keith1> durt: I googled forever trying to get my graphics to work, what you mentioned doesn't ring a bell as something I saw
<roccity_> patmanpato, which is going to be the server the slack box or ubuntu box?
<Keith1> durt: But downloading the 180.22 from nvidias site and doing it myself worked perfectly.... except I think it fudged my wireless
<durt> Keith1: jockey is just the app that installs the Nvidia restricted drivers
<roccity_> patmanpato, I would use slack for the server as ubuntu will pick up the rest quite easily
<Keith1> durt: The one by default in Ubuntu? Nope, didnt work
<patmanpato> roccity_: yep, i'll use slack as the server
<durt> Keith1: hmmm, hardy? intrepid?
<edward> hey guys i just applied the restricted drivers for my wireless n card
<Keith1> durt: ibex
<edward> and it seems i have to type in this cmd: sudo modprobe -r b43 b44 ssb wl
<edward> sudo modprobe wl
<edward> sudo modprobe b44
<edward> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<edward> sudo iwlist scan
<FloodBot1> edward: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxsoom> can you setup my webcam
<edward> i have to type that in
<edward> to start my adapter
<edward> why cant it just automatically start?
<bjb1959> anyone know how to reinstall the bootloader. did an auto upgrade and all of a sudden my computer won't boot
<edward> or what do i have to do
<durt> linuxsoom: the driver that's supposed to work with that camera is sn9c1xx, see if that shows up in lsmod
<Flare183> !enter | edward
<ubottu> edward: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CPUFREQ> Hello. I'm having frequency scaling issues. I'm fairly effective as a linux user and will take any useful advice. acpi freq module won't load. celeron 1.7ghz, ubuntu ibex.
<Keith1> (BCM43XG)  On first boot, the wireless worked perfectly fine, then I installed the new nVidia driver and it vanished from the Hardware Drivers app.  It's back in there, shown as enabled, but I can not see any network connections with it.  ndis also fails.  Any ideas? =\ (I've already tried using an older kernel)
<linuxsoom> its a lifecam
<j-b-r> Can anyone help me with my nvidia drivers? I've tried every obvious thing you can think of.
<durt> Keith1: 180 is in there for me, but I have a 6200
<j-b-r> It's not in the driver manager
<Keith1> j-b-r: Whats wrong with them?
<j-b-r> I have to run in "low graphics mode"
<Keith1> durt: IT shows up, but it wouldnt work, id get a blank screen on every boot, setting res etc in xorg.conf didnt work
<Keith1> j-b-r: what card do you have
<j-b-r> RIVA TNT2
<j-b-r> It's supported in the oldest (71) set
<edward> ok guys
<Keith1> j-b-r: and theres a difference between low graphics and a good driver with that old thing? lol
<edward> is there any way
<bjb1959> should I just do a google search to find out how to reinstall the bootloader or can someone help?
<edward> for me to avoid loading my new pci wireless n adapter like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112335/
<Keith1> bjb1959: boot with a live cd, recovery mode, and google grub commands
<j-b-r> I could use a real resolution and maybe some compiz stuff if I had drivers
<durt> Keith1: j-b-r: There's a readme on the download page on Nvidia's site that shows what driver version works with which card
<edward> ??
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | bjb1959
<ubottu> bjb1959: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<j-b-r> I know what drivers I need
<j-b-r> The problem is that I can't get them to work. It's my kernel modules.
<phr0ze> !enter | edward
<ubottu> edward: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjb1959> no, after an intrepid auto upgrade a little while ago
<CPUFREQ> Hello. I'm having frequency scaling issues. I'm fairly effective as a linux user and will take any useful advice. acpi freq module won't load. celeron 1.7ghz, ubuntu ibex.
<j-b-r> If I could do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure anything other than the keyboard, that might help;
<durt> j-b-r: Not sure if TNT's are still supported by the proprietary drivers
<edward> Can I avoid loading my pci wireless n adapter upon everyboot http://paste.ubuntu.com/112335/
<j-b-r> It's the driver version 71
<bjb1959> I have tried fixgrub but that didn't work, I can boot using it but I can't reinstall the bootloader with it, I get an error code 15
<j-b-r> It's the oldest in the set formerly known as the legacy drivers
<Sanjeev> is Ubuntu the most popular distribution out there?
<Keith1> Sanjeev: its debatable, but most here would say yes
<phr0ze> yes
<danbhfive> Sanjeev I think there is a website for that
<redvamp128> bjb1959:  silly question but after the upgrade -- did you edit the sources list to verify that all the hardy values were changed to intrepid there?
<Sanjeev> dahbnfive: sorry
<Sylphid> Sanjeev, distrowatch.com has a good comparison
<Sanjeev> ok thanks
<_VIM_> according to distrowatch.com Ubuntu's been #1 for ages
<durt> j-b-r: ya I know, I couldn't get my old GeForce2 to work last fall, bought a cheap 6200 for $35 CND.
<maxxist> redvamp128 good compiz site thanx.  hope that worked.  brb
<bjb1959> I didn't upgrade from hardy. it was just an normal package update
<j-b-r> Meh. If it really just refuses to work I'll probably put in an even older card
<j-b-r> I just want to have some type of hardware acceleration
<durt> j-b-r: nv should work but no 3d
<CPUFREQ> Hello. I'm having frequency scaling issues. I'm fairly effective as a linux user and will take any useful advice. acpi freq module won't load. celeron 1.7ghz, ubuntu ibex.
<leroy> to identify all drives you run df -i?  is that right?
<YooPhGluP> does anyone know anything about "ultumix"???
<j-b-r> durt: Yeah, that's what I've noticed.
<Keith1> Does anyone know how to get Broadcom B43 working? It was working for me but all of a sudden died.  Chipset is BCM43XG rev 01.  Shows as enabled in Hardware Drivers, but.... well, isnt
<j-b-r> durt: There's no real difference between that and "low graphics mode" as far as I can tell
<_VIM_> leroy: that or sudo lshw |less
<phr0ze> ok. I should google. But are there point releases for 8.10? I'd like to have the latest on the install disk since nvidia drivers aren't great.
<redvamp128> j-b-c: which nvidia card is it again
<leroy> Keith1, have you tried to deactivate the driver, then activate again?
<bjb1959> anyone? restore my bootloader?
<j-b-r> It's a RIVA TNT2 Model 64
<leroy> _VIM_, what is the df command mean?
<phr0ze> bj, wish I could help you
<Keith1> leroy: millions of times; ive gone as far as compiling the b43 thing myself, trying ndis (which showed hardware present, but couldnt do anything with it)
<nightrid3r> phr0ze: there's a new release evry 6 month so point releases are not going to happen
<redvamp128> j-b-c: I ran that card with Win2k -- I will see what nvidia says though guessing probably the 96
<durt> j-b-r: I think the prob is compiling old nvidia drivers on newer distros, maybe libc, gcc discrepancies etc.
<WebcamWonder> Question: Ubuntuzilla only does 32bit? Even for 64bit, they install the 32bit version?
<phr0ze> yeah... thats what I thought.
<j-b-r> The 71 drivers are still in the repo...
<j-b-r> It's 71, by the way
<edward> is there any way for me to avoid manually loading my pci wireless n adapter http://paste.ubuntu.com/112335/
<edward> ?
<redvamp128> that is what the nvidia site says
<danbhfive> bjb1959: I think you may need to pastebin your menu.lst and describe your harddisk layout.    But, to be honest, I've always had better luck just having a separate /home and reinstalling...
<leroy> _VIM_, i need to format and erase my usb drive.  is it sudo mkfs.etx3 /dvs/sdb1 or something like that?
<j-b-r> I just wish my xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would do what they are supposed to...
<edward> is there any way for me to avoid manually loading my pci wireless n adapter http://paste.ubuntu.com/112335/
<Keith1> edward: doing what you pasted makes it work?
<dougztr> edward, ist that a wmp300n ?
<phr0ze> night
<bjb1959> redvamp128 what size partition do you recommend for a seperate /home?
<redvamp128> j-b-r:  all I found was 71 but about 3 of them  71.86.06, 71.86.04 , 71.86.01
<danbhfive> edward: maybe post a bug report if its not working properly?
<Pnux> hey, whats the best solution for readin .chm files?
<Pnux> reading*
<redvamp128> bjb1959:  I installed mine with letting it take over the drive so I can't help you there
<j-b-r> The problem isn't that the drivers don't work, though
<_VIM_> leroy: not too sure... maybe google it :)
<danbhfive> Pnux: I think wine comes with a reader
<j-b-r> It's that I can't install them!
<ryanprior> When I left-click and right-click at the same time, it simulates a middle-click instead. I never use that functionality purposely, and it's interfering with a game I play which expects a right-click followed closely by a left-click. How do I disable the feature?
<j-b-r> If I use the nvidia installer, it fails to compile a module for my kernel
<bjb1959> danbhfive, oops I meant to ask you. if I reinstall what size should I make the partition that holds the /home?
<redvamp128> j-b-r: you have build essentials installed?
<BlindCamel> Keith1~ i downloaded the file and tried the ctrl+alt+6 and it does nothing
<j-b-r> yes
<leroy> when i format my usb drive, it needs to be unmounted right?
<danbhfive> bjb1959: how big is your harddrive?  whats the layour?
<danbhfive> *layout
<durt> j-b-r: Have checked /var/log/xorg.0.log to see what the prob is?
<redvamp128> j-b-r:  pm ok?
<bjb1959> 160 gb
<j-b-r> Sure, PM me
<j-b-r> Uh
<j-b-r> Let me try to remember...
<bjb1959> danbhfive, only have the one drive right now
<durt> j-b-r: don't worry we'll be here all night, try the veal
<j-b-r> Ugh. this would be easier if I were at the computer in question
<linux_guy> any idea on the usb drive?
<linux_guy> should it be unmounted to format?
<BlindCamel> how do i run a driver file i have downloaded and saved ?
<j-b-r> Ok, I'm at the computer now
<cantik> HAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<danbhfive> bjb1959: well, I would suggest at least 1g combined ram and swap, 8g for /, and as much as you want for /home.  /home is where all your files and settings go
<Keith1> BlindCamel: install your kernel headers and build-essential (linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential)
<_VIM_> cantik: do you have a real question?
<BlindCamel> keith you lost me
<Mood> is there a commandline to format harddrives?
<_VIM_> fdisk Mood ?
<cantik> HAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<_VIM_> cantik: please
<Mood> _VIM_: ahh, right
<Keith1> BlindCamel: run 'sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential'
<Neosporin420> hello, hello
<Keith1> BlindCamel: then go to ctrl+alt+6, login, and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' then run the file 'sudo sh NV.,.....'
<ryanprior> How do I disable middle-click emulation for my mouse, where clicking left+right together generates a middle-click?
<leroy> how do you run fdisk?
<leroy> i need to format and erase my usb drive
<j-b-r> Ok, the current xorg.0.log error I get is a problem parsing the config file
<ryanprior> leroy: I suggest using gparted rather than fdisk.
<j-b-r> but that's my fault
<leroy> i did it earlier today
<j-b-r> The one I was getting before is...
<_VIM_> yeah use gparted , or at least get Gparted's Live CD
<leroy> i used mkfs.etx3 /dev/sdb1 or something
<leroy> does that sound right?
<tyl3rs123>  I have nvidia 7950 gtx installed and when i restart my computer it takes the driver off? any can any one help?
<ryanprior> leroy: Did you try gparted?
<aaroninfidel> when going to System>Preferences>Sessions where is the startup list that it is using located?
<leroy> ryanprior, sorry, no.  i am looking for the command i used this morning mkfs something
<ryanprior> leroy: You can read the man pages for fdisk and mkfs and all that you care about the means more than the end, but generally gparted makes good decisions about how to format things and it's a very easy way to handle those taks.
<ryanprior> *tasks
<Keith1> Does anyone know how to get Broadcom B43 working? It was working for me but all of a sudden died.  Chipset is BCM43XG rev 01.  Shows as enabled in Hardware Drivers, but.... well, isnt
<tyl3rs123> no
<leroy> Keith1, i have to restart mine all the time
<ryanprior> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<leroy> fixes it
<WebcamWonder> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<Keith1> leroy: i cant 'restart' it per say, its all setup the way it should be to work, driver mgr has it enabled but it just doesnt work, checking out the link just posted
<kevin_> Hi everyone, I am thinking of buying a new printer.  What inexpensive inkjets are compatible with Ubuntu
<Circs> I'm trying to install gnome-do 0.8a on my machine, but even after I've added the sources and ran update I get 0.7. Help?
<Keith1> kevin_: with a couple packages you can get from googling, the Canon ip2600 is a wonderful one
<kevin_> Thanks Keith1
<Keith1> np
<ryanprior> kevin_: http://tinyurl.com/dgtqfy
<mtn_biker_mike> need help with nvidia setup
<Level_5> Awsoonn_, hey man, got a minute?
<_VIM_> Circs: yeah i installed gnome-do a couple days ago to find out the "docky' part dont work in Ubuntu 8.04 cause you have to have gnome-do 0.8 :(((
<codename> What do you mean by 'docky'?
<_VIM_> 'docky' is the part that makes gnome-do a dock...
<ryanprior> 'docky' is a component of the latest gnome-do release.
<Circs> _VIM_: Gah! My netbook dies horribly on intrepid too
<_VIM_> oh you got intrepid? you shoul dhave no probs getting gnome-do
<codename> How much are EEEPC's
<keyser> anyone got a idea why everytime i reboot my nvidia drivers disable and need to be reinstalled?
<codename> I was thinking about buying one
<codename> I have about 200 bucks
<codename> Is that enough?
<FloodBot1> codename: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Circs> _VIM_: I do at home, but my netbook is 8.04 lpia arc
<_VIM_> ah
<cantik> HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<codename> keyser: how do you have them installed via Hardware Drivers?
<Circs> _VIM_: Force arch maybe? backports?
<_VIM_> !ops | 3rd time cantik has done that now...
<ubottu> 3rd time cantik has done that now...: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ryanprior> codename: http://tinyurl.com/d58xfr
<keyser> i had to install them through root
<codename> So you downloaded them off of nVidia's website?
<keyser> disabled xserver to install them ect
<_VIM_> Circs: i have backports , still no luck
<keyser> yes
<Circs> _VIM_: Gah
<sockets> hey guys, how do i check the boot-up logs?.. i wanna read an error it says but it switchs to the login screen too quick. (with a bunch of [OK]'s)
<codename> So everytime you reboot, you have to reinstall the drivers, hmm, did you chmod +x the .sh file
<danbhfive> sockets: dmesg i think
<ozzloy> http://pastie.org/376436 how do i fix this?
<_VIM_> Circs: it's ok ill look for a PPA or .deb in a couple weeks :)
<keyser> no i didnt new linux didnt see anything saying i had to do that
<codename> Well I guess it's not really required, but can you pastebin your X.org for me
<sockets> thanks danbhfive
<codename> By the way, does anyone know how much a EEEPC costs?
<danbhfive> ozzloy: sudo apt-get install -f                       maybe that?
<ryanprior> codename: http://tinyurl.com/d58xfr
<maxxist> redvamp128 still around?  the 24 bit argument thing didnt work.  i look at a few other things even the opacify the dock thing.  didnt work either.  something else?
<_VIM_> sockets: have you tried bootchart?
<danbhfive> ozzloy: or maybe just go with the solution suggest by aptitude
<_VIM_> !info bootchart
<codename> That's not bad at all Ryan
<codename> Thanks
<ubottu> bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ryanprior> codename: Happy to help.
<Mastroiany> hi ppl
<elkbuntu> cantik, are you going to ask a question or contribute anything meaningful?
<linuxman410> do they have a help channel for ubuntu ppc
<elkbuntu> linuxman410, did you try #ubuntu-ppc?
<_VIM_> yes linuxman410 they do #ubuntu-ppc
<_VIM_> there's only 7 people in there though...good luck with that :)
<Neosporin420> how can I run cairo-dock without the terminal?
<_VIM_> alt+f2 type in cairo-dock
<Neosporin420> ? in the terminal?
<_VIM_> no
<Neosporin420> lol
<_VIM_> press ALT+F2 Neosporin420  then type cairo-dock
<rainmanp7> anyone using version 9 yet ?
<_VIM_> or whatever it's called
<Neosporin420> oic
<Neosporin420> lol
<Neosporin420> righton
<_VIM_> Neosporin420: try gnome-do
<_VIM_> gnome-do is supposed to be the latest, greatest dock
<Neosporin420> nice!
<_VIM_> rainmanp7: version 9 of what?
<thechris> What kernel version does 8.10 normally use?
<gpryatel> i was looking to try rsync but i'm sorta noob & have a couple questions. should i link to the post i made on the forums?
<Neosporin420> where can I find some good tutorials? I like videos ;) lol
<antioch> If I'm dual-booting Ubuntu, do I have to install it on the same disk as the MBR?
<_VIM_> GUI rsync = gnome-schedule :)
<Sylphid> rainmanp7, _VIM_ im assuming your refering to jaunty? 9.04 if so yes there are some using it
<rainmanp7> _VIM_ ver9 of Ubuntu with Ext4 and such I just got it installed
<Fezzler> ubuntu is so cool.  Only thinking I can't do is sync my older Palm m500 mail with Evolution.
<_VIM_> rainmanp7: ah
<maxxist> is there anyone who uses the cube rotate effect in compiz?  who gets a distorted white streak underneath the gnome top panel? everything else looks and runs perfect. just wondering if there is a way to fix?    I tried forlongs "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"  command, it didnt fix it.  I also tried to transparency the dock, it worked but didnt remove the lines.  and more spots this could be fixed in?  its nvid
<maxxist> ia, if that helps.
<thechris> It looks like Udevd hangs at boot with the default kernel in 8.10 amd64 -- Is there a fix?
<antioch> _VIM_: gnome+do isnt really a dock, now is it?
<thechris> anyone familar with ubuntu for amd64?
<linux_guy> how do you format and erase a usb drive from the command line?
<maxxist> thechris I use it. on intel
<rainmanp7> _VIM_ i ran into some things and fixed them ,but i could'nt login to the forum server to post the fix stuff :( but I love the speed and love the new 9 compared to 8 for me at least
<thechris> maxxist: is 8.10 able to use the default kernel?
<Samma3l> hi there, is anyone able to help me troubleshoot my wireless connection?
<maxxist> thechris do you want to run 32 bit apps?
<thechris> maxxist: right now i'm trying to solve my boot issues
<thechris> maxxist: the default kernel option fails to boot between usb detection and udevd
<thechris> maxxist: 2.6.27 as an option works.
<pepperjack> linux_guy: you want to format it?
<Myles> hi
<aaroninfidel> when going to System>Preferences>Sessions where is the startup list that it is using located?
<Myles> investigating
<Neosporin420> how do automate startup items? like the cairo-dock? thanks in advance ;)
<linux_guy> pepperjack, yes erase and format
<maxxist> thechris the system doesnt boot? under any of the kernels your grub menu has?
<linux_guy> i used mkfs earlier today, i just cant remember the exact command
<WebcamWonder> Neosporin420: System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<Neosporin420> thanks web
<thechris> maxxist: it boots under the 2.6.27 option, but not the "default"
<aaroninfidel_> when going to System>Preferences>Sessions where is the startup list that it is using located?
<thechris> and no one in this IRC channel seems to know what the default version is
<pepperjack> linux_guy: sudo fdisk -l to find the partition then mkdosfs /dev/sdc1  or whatever partition.  or you could just mount it cd into the dir and do a rm -fr *   but id be careful with that command
<WebcamWonder> !repeat | aaroninfidel_
<ubottu> aaroninfidel_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<maxxist> thechris weird.  have you updated recently?
<thechris> maxxist: this was the first boot
<Fezzler> Limitt>> Dude?
<thechris> also, synaptic wasn't able to download irssi...
<linux_guy> pepperjack, ok it is /dev/sdb1
<Samma3l> is there anyone out there who can help with ndiswrapper?
<linux_guy> pepperjack, that will make a dos partition?
<Neosporin420> thanks all, goodnight
<aaroninfidel_> WebcamWonder, I said the question in 3 different IRC networks, what does that matter?
<maxxist> thechris do an update and see if it fixes it.
<WebcamWonder> aaroninfidel_: I was talking about this specific channel
<KujiUn> Every time I boot up Ubuntu normally, half of the screen is blank and the other half is stretched out. Any fixes?
<Fezzler> I have a cloak, but is it possible for some else to join with my N=?
<lstarnes> Fezzler: the n=/i= part doesn't really matter
<pepperjack> linux_guy: yeah you can do a mkfs. and hit tab a few times in termial to show all the mkfs. format options vfat just is a symlink to mkdosfs
<linux_guy> pepperjack, so i should run sudo mkfs /dev/sdb1
<linux_guy> ?
<pepperjack> linux_guy: mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.vfat or mkfs. whatever
<pepperjack> linux_guy: youll need to use sudo also
<squish> hi, can anyone tell me how to install source packages from apt-get?
<squish> ...there has to be an easy way
<thechris> so, synaptic can't download anything...
<squish> I want the source file for libstdc++
<thechris> how do I enable synaptic's internet access?
<galwayrich> thechris: what's the error you get?
<sockets> is it just me or do all the media players for linux use a ridiculous amount of memory? rhythmbox, exaile and listen all use 20mb-30mb or more playing 1 song..
<sockets> music players*
<WebcamWonder> squish: apt-get source packagename
<SeaPhor> sockets, have you tried vlc?
<thechris> galwayrich: 0%, and it just stays there
<linux_guy> pepperjack, that worked thanks
<thechris> galwayrich: apt otherwise works.  as does irc
<sockets> SeaPhor, gonna give it a go.. always figured it was better used as a video player
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<squish> WebcamWonder, thank you!
<galwayrich> Hmmmm. check your mirror in software sources? oh apt works.
<Shwaiil> Q: Anyone here ever experienced booting up a computer trought network ? PXE, TFTP, etc ? Tks
<_brad_> sockets: vlc works great on mostly everything. Although I use Amarok even tho it uses about 24Mb ;)
<SeaPhor> sockets, it is i agree, but is slightly lighter than the others
<SeaPhor> Shwaiil, yes
<jkellen> Hello all!
<KujiUn> When I boot up Ubuntu normally, from the login screen on, half of my screen is blank and half is stretched out. Is there any way to fix this?
<jkellen> I need some help!
<galwayrich> thechris: when did this drop?
<jkellen> I need to know how to get back to my regular Windows program after I have installed Ubuntu.
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: We are here to help, if we can that is
<deddert> how do you get mirc to work
<deddert> or wcursion
<Shwaiil> SeaPhor, hi!
<deddert> excursion
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Did you install Ubuntu after windows, or the other way round?
<jkellen> After rebooting, how do I get back to regular Windows?
<polygon89> deddert, mirc does not run on linux unless you use wine. there are other irc clients such as xchat that you can use though.
<jkellen> after windows
<jkellen> I just installed Ubuntu today
<_brad_> KujiUn: can you access menus at all?
<SeaPhor> jkellen, depends on how you installes
<ng0n> !#!$#  :)
<Shwaiil> SeaPhor, I work on 3d, I'm a blender user, and I want to start a render farm. I'm trying to learn about PXE, TFTP and i'm kind a confused. Do you have time for a few questions on pvt or here on the room, or something ?
<jkellen> I did it with a partition.
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: During your PC boot, you should get a screen like Press a key in 10 seconds to show a menu, do it, from there you should be able to access the NTLDR
<jkellen> ok
<Level_5> hey WebcamWonder , can you help me out configuring my wireless card
<deddert> also i downloaded a limewire but now i cant find it because it had to install 7 packages but i closed it now i dont know where it is
<KujiUn> _brad_: I can't see a thing, but it doesn't accept input; I was able to log in.
<KujiUn> does*
<jkellen> then what?
<WebcamWonder> Level_5: Depends, I haven't done much. What card do you have
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Select Windows, and you should be good to go
<jkellen> I really don't know...
<Level_5> broadcom....its on an HP dv9819wm laptop
<newb> Hello
<jkellen> oh, wrong person
<WebcamWonder> Level_5: Did you read the docs for broadcom? on ubuntu wiki
<Level_5> i'll check it out now
<jkellen> I really don't get that option to choose, though, when I restart.
<deddert> where does the downloads go
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom | Level_5
<ubottu> Level_5: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jkellen> That's the problem.
<polygon89> did you download it from firefox?
<deddert> yep
<polygon89> most likely your home folder
<polygon89> if your unsure open firefox, go to tools > downloads
<polygon89> right click on the file > show inf older
<_brad_> KujiUn: if you can instead login via shell, go to /home/<user>/.config in there is a monitors.xml maybe you can fiddle with the settings (possibly a wrong refresh rate in there)
<polygon89> in folder
<jkellen> So what now?
<SeaPhor> Shwaiil, check invite
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Perhaps the chainloader option wasn't added to your grub boot
<jkellen> Which means?
<tleuser> สวัสดีครับ
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Although, that shouldn't happen. You installed ubuntu on a new partition right?
<jkellen> right
<new2ubuntu> What do you guys prefer?
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: And you can see your Windows drive from Ubuntu
<new2ubuntu> Xchat or Pidgin?
<KujiUn> _brad_: Oh, sorry for the lack of info. My monitor works if I go into recovery mode and xfix it before I do a normal boot.
<jkellen> no, I'm not really sure how to do that
<jkellen> again I'm very new at this
<aaroninfidel_> anyone here use a macbook pro?
<gobotsoup> hey guys i was wondering if anyone has installed Ubuntu and gotten a brown artistic looking screen and install just hung on that screen
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Places -> See if your Windows Partition is listed
<aaroninfidel> anyone here use a macbook pro?
<new2ubuntu> Brb
<deddert> i sstill cant find the downloads it wasnt in my home folder
<_brad_> KujiUn: hmm. got me on that one ;)
<jkellen> So, how in the world do I switch back, then?
<jkellen> I thought it would be a fairly simple process to go between the two...
<polygon89> go to tools > downloads
<thechris> ok, so my network connection also randomly drops
<polygon89> right click on the file in the list
<polygon89> show in folder
<polygon89> and it will open the folder its in
<thechris> so, apt can't download anything now either
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: It is. I just wanted to confirm whether you can actually see your windows partition
<thechris> is us.ubuntu.com just down?
<gobotsoup> hey guys i was wondering if anyone has installed Ubuntu and gotten a brown artistic looking screen and install just hung on that screen
<jkellen> Again, I don't even know where to go to see that.
<dyn0> Sorry to interrupt, I'm fairly new to ubuntu and was wondering if there's a command to end tasc a program or something not responding?
<jkellen> Should it be fairly obvious if I can?
<thechris> oh, there it goes, just had to wait about 2 full minutes for it to start the download.
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: On the top panel, there should be a menu named Places. Drop it down and it sould be listed there
<_brad_> gobotsoup: try this solution http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-freezes-after-login-screen/ -- it worked for me, just don't attempt to add desktop effects afterwards
<thechris> so, one grub kernel option brings up a kubuntu splash screen and then hangs
<polygon89> dyn0, im pretty sure this is installed by default but open a terminal and type in 'xkill' and then click on the program that is not responding
<dyn0> Thank you polygon89
<thechris> the other a ubuntu splash and seems to work, except for random bugs
<jkellen> No, it's not listed there.
<gobotsoup> _brad_: thanks, do you know what they mean by "Grub" boot menu?
<KujiUn> _brad_: ...more lack of info. I believe it started when I fiddled around with the prop. driver for the video card. I managed to deactivate it, but the problem still exists.
<_brad_> gobotsoup: yeah that's if you have a dual boot system (I think) anyway it's where you choose the OS to run
<_brad_> ...just after booting
<orest> hi i have a question, wich program can be used to record sounds from the soundcard?
<thechris> some help -- what is the default kernel for 8.10, and what is the file called?
<KujiUn> I'll check my logs in case I may have forgotten something.
<epictetus> orest: sox, krec come to mind
<iverson0881> does ubuntu have good openLDAP support?
<gobotsoup> _brad_: sweet, thanks i am not dual booting, this is from a machine with a blank harddrive'
<_brad_> KujiUn: wish I knew more, I've only been using linux/Ubuntu for about a week ;)
<orest> ok i'll try them, thanks epictetus
<jkellen> Okay, Webcamwonder, where do we go from here?
<linux_guy> i installed unetbootin today.  i forgot how to start the prog!  lol
<pepperjack> thechris: linux-image-generic or somesuch i think
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Could you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<_brad_> gobotsoup: OK then you should still have an similar option listed (recovery mode)
<Samma3l> hi there, is anyone able to help with ndiswrapper and wireless usb devices?
<thechris> oh, the install just horribly screwed up menu.lst...
<jkellen> I'm sorry, I really don't know what that means...
<KujiUn> _brad_: I see. Thank you for your help.
<The_Rebel> how do i blacklist in intrepid ?
<linux_guy> how do you start unetbootin?
<thechris> hmm, that probably means the random bugs are here to stay...
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Goto Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. Over there type (copy) this: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: And give the link it produces on this channel
<gobotsoup> _brad_: the problem is though that i don't even make it to a log in screen, it just hangs on a brown screen when i install
<jkellen> did that
<phixxor> I need help looking for a way to make a computer turn itself on every morning at a certain time -- can cron do that?
<Samma3l> gobotsoup: how new is the system?
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Did it give a link?
<Scunizi> phix: cron can't run if the computer is off.. some bios's have that option
<thechris> phixxor: look into magic packets.
<phixxor> Scunizi: ok, so it depends on my bios?
<gobotsoup> :Samma31 the system is really old like 256 MB Ram and 500Mhz processor
<jkellen> jkellen@jkellen-desktop:~
<thechris> oh, turn itself on.
<phixxor> thechris: ok
<phixxor> yeah
<sockets> thanks VLC tip guys (low memory usage) but now i'm experiencing some skipping issues (every 4-5 seconds during playback the audio would jump) i looked up on ubuntuforums and it advised me to remove pulseaudio.. after i got this done i was thinking about getting audio output from 2 applications at once (for example: flash video and audio player, cause that doesn't work right now.. can only play 1 and the other process needs to be killed) it
<Scunizi> phixxor: yep
<jkellen> Actually I entered in a command
<jkellen> which made it do something
<jkellen> like it was uninstalling or something
<jkellen> and that's what it came up with
<linux_guy> how do you run unetbootin
<Samma3l> gobotsoup: have you left the system for a while while it installs? I have a 800mhz 128mb system that looked like it had hung, but wasnt
<Lucifer_Cat> Q: If i want to remote into my linux desktop from the windows machine, which one is the server and which one is the viewer?
<thechris> sockets: this is a software mixer issue.  look into something like dmix and how to re-enable it
<edward> #gnome
<jkellen> Is it possible to uninstall Ubuntu from here?
<sockets> thanks thechris
<jkellen> And get straight back to Windows?
<gobotsoup> :Samma31 I think I left it for maybe 20 minutes, it was a brown screen with a small arrow curser
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: And it gave you no http://pastebin/ link? Weird. Ok do this then: sudo fdisk -l, and then manually copy and paste it the output from there to www.pastebin.com
 * linux_guy inserts dynamite into his usb port
<Ursinha-afk> tiny dynamite
<deddert> when i get a file that is zipped and i extract it how do i run it
<Lucifer_Cat> gobotsoup: i installed xubuntu just a few hours ago on an identical machine as yours... the screen did look like it was hung for a while before it took off.
<Lucifer_Cat> but didnt take 20 mins afaik
<Samma3l> gobotsoup: how are you installing? GUI, Alternate, network?
<clearzen> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<gobotsoup> :Samma31 I am installing from a cd
<jkellen> okay, I did that...
<Lucifer_Cat> anyone know about remoting from windows into linux?
<Samma3l> gobotsoup: are you trying to load the livecd?
<jkellen> now what?
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Could you give me the link to the pastebin?
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, you around?
<linux_guy> there he is
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: ?
<gobotsoup> Samma31: I am booting from the cd yeah
<thechris> Lucifer_Cat: IIRC, there are several options.  i think cygwin has an x11 forwarding option
<lyk3n> Lucifer_Cat: you can ssh, telnet, or vnc . the last one with tightvnc running on window and linux
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, ever used unetbootin"
<linux_guy> ?
<jkellen> http://pastebin.com/m6b4e674a
<Myles> hi
<gwash> Lucifer_Cat: tightvnc
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Nope./ Any specific issue?
<thechris> Lucifer_Cat: VNC is an option, ssh/putty is an option
<durt> !vnc | Lucifer_Cat
<ubottu> Lucifer_Cat: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gwash> i suggest getting rid of windows though
<linux_guy> i swear i installed it today, i cant find it anywhere
<deddert> is there a way to get limewire or kazaa to work with ubuntu
<Lucifer_Cat> lyk3n: yes, i am looking at the vnc option... but im a little confused... which one would be the server?
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Grub didn't get installed properly?
<Lucifer_Cat> gwash: lol i wish. its necessary evil. my work is all windows based
<gwash> deddert: there is already a linux version of limewire
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Wow, this is weird
<lyk3n> Lucifer_cat: give me a sec
<jkellen> indeed
<deddert> what is it
<Samma3l> gobotsoup: when you boot, there should be an option there to check the disk for errors. If that appears fine, then it could just be taking a long time to load. My system took ages to load the livecd
<madraykin> I have a feeeling my harddrive is running incredibly slowly on linux. Could anyone possibly help me out to test and if it is fix it?
<Myles> unsure
<pepperjack> deddert: limewire will once you install java or you can use frostwire just a free clone
<gwash> limewire
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: There is no Windows partition!
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, unetbootin is what i used to make my usb drive bootable
<gobotsoup> Lucifer_Cat: How long did the brown screen stay on?
<jkellen> Is that bad news for me?
<Lucifer_Cat> from what i am reading, it looks like the target machine will be the server.
<thechris> Lucifer_Cat: yes
<jkellen> Did I install it wrong when I did it?
<joanesh> Hey
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Oops. Sorry, don't really know.. Havne't work with it
<deddert> how do i install java it froze up
<jkellen> Ubuntu, that is...
<joanesh> Does ubuntu server also come with a GUI ?
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Hold on. Let me confirm with a few more people
<Lucifer_Cat> gobotsoup: i installed xubuntu, which is apparently lighter and has blue screens :P
<jkellen> ok
<_VIM_> joanesh: no
<adrenaline> HEy what is the program called where you hover over your mp3 on your desktop nad it plays?
<lyk3n> Lucifer_cat: go to the synaptic package manager and type out tight vnc
<WebcamWonder> Guys, could someone take a look at this pastebin, http://pastebin.com/m6b4e674a and tell me that I am not blind when I say there is supposed to be a Windows partition?
<thechris> i'm pretty sure it does...
<Lucifer_Cat> gobotsoup: 10 mins or so atleast. ubuntu might take a lot longer considering you have 256 ram
<durt> joanesh: no, install one
<deddert> where do i get frostwire
<gwash> joanesh: you CAN install a gui
<joanesh> _VIM_: I am planning to use it as my desktop os a it has support for 5 years
<jkellen> By the way,
<pepperjack> deddert: in synaptic its a part of ubuntu you may just need to enable all the repos
<gobotsoup> Lucifer_Cat:  Yeah I may try that one, i think my comp may be too slow or something
<joanesh> gwash: I will do that :-).. Downloading 8.04.2
<thechris> joanesh: i'd take the more current HW support personally.
<jkellen> the whole reason I had installed Ubuntu was to use the Cheese program
<jkellen> and when I went to it my webcam wouldn't work
<pepperjack> jkellen: indeed
<Sylphid> WebcamWonder, no more windows there
<jkellen> when it did so perfectly well in windows
<joanesh> thechris: My laptop is over a year old and 7.10 detects all my hw
<joanesh> so not a problem
<jkellen> any reason why?
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Sylphid: There you go. Sorry jkellen, it seems as if you overwrote your windows parition
<jkellen> I hope I didn't wipe out my windows!
<gwash> i hope you did
<Lucifer_Cat> and do i have to set port forwarding if both the machines are on the same router?
<adrenaline> jkellen, a good way to get good at linux
<_VIM_> jkellen: you say that as if that's a bad thing
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: Unfortunately, you did
<jkellen> do I have to do a complete reinstall then?
<Sylphid> gwash, wow thats horribly delicious
<durt> joanesh: my lappy's ten years old 8.04 (U-lite) works fine
<WebcamWonder> jkellen: If you want Windows back. Yup
<_VIM_> you can always use windows in a virtual machine :)
<deddert> the repos?
<jkellen> oh great!
<thechris> jkellen: its possible the data is still there and you just have to reset teh partition table
<thechris> but that's usually not an option
<jkellen> how would i do that?
<WebcamWonder> thechris: NTFS -> Ext3 should overwrite the entire partition b/c of the superblocks
<SeaPhor> jkellen, have you done df -h?
<_VIM_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jkellen> don't know what that is?
<The_Rebel> come on guys i need help
<Lucifer_Cat> gobotsoup: yeah. thats why i chose xubuntu. i was reading the ubuntu wikis and they suggested xubuntu for low end systems.
<redvamp128> jkellen:  and the easycam2 didn't work?
<deddert> how do i close the update manager if it wont close
<Sylphid> thechris, jkellen no this would not be possible as windows uses SDA1 which was reformatted with ext3 for /
<WebcamWonder> SeaPhor: His fdisk -l has no windows partition
<The_Rebel> how do i blacklist modules in intrepid?
<bdelin88> how would i go about chmod'ing a directory to be given access by all
<WebcamWonder> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SeaPhor> jkellen, open a terminal and type df -h
<thechris> ah, and reformatted...  ok missed that
<Brando753> hey how do you build a theme package?
<pepperjack> bdelin88: use -R for recursive if you want to change any sub dirs as well
<jkellen> ok did that
<SeaPhor> jkellen, you see the output
<gwash> bdelin88: sudo chmod a+a directory
<jkellen> yes
<Brando753> hey how do you build a theme package?
<bdelin88> gwash: i don't need the "-R"?
<WebcamWonder> !repeat | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_VIM_> deddert: type sudo xkill in a terminal and click on the frozen app
<SeaPhor> jkellen, can you copy and paste that to pastebin?
<gwash> bdelin88: not unless you want it recrusive
<jkellen> sure
<bdelin88> gwash: k thanks
<deddert> where are the terminals
<gobotsoup> Lucifer_Cat: Thanks i think i'll give that a try next
<_VIM_> deddert: press ALT+F2 then type gnome-terminal
<bdelin88> gwash hmm, it says 'a+a' is an invalid mode
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: PS: That should work from ALT+F2 as well
<bdelin88> oops
<Brando753> you could have helped then type all that :9
<bdelin88> gwash: hmm, it says 'a+a' is an invalid mode
<_VIM_> WebcamWonder: yes of course
<jkellen> http://pastebin.com/d17e9b36f
<_VIM_> I do things the hard way :)
<jkellen> http://pastebin.com/d17e9b36f
<WebcamWonder> _VIM_: You wouldn't need to know that anyways. You are a vim user! :P
<jkellen> oops!
<gwash> bdelin88: weird, try guo+rwxX then
<Brando753> hey how do you build a theme package? from .ico 's u have?
<jkellen> forgot to scroll down
<bdelin88> gwash: why not just use 777, isn't that the same thing?
<gwash> bdelin88: yah
<bdelin88> tryin to figure out why it wont work then hmm
<FFForever> i have an ext4 partition and i need to install 8.04 how can i do that?
<linux_guy> is there a log of this chat for each day?
<adrenaline> Does anybody know the program name that plays the song when you hover over the mp3 icon?
<gwash> nautilus?
<bdelin88> gwash: oh nm it got it that time, thanks
<Brando753> no :D
<Brando753> hey how do you build a theme package? from .ico 's u have?
<thechris> FFForever: i'm guessing you'd want to do an install to something else, then copy
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: yes this cahnnel is officially logged
<fosco_> FFForever: 8.04 does not support EXT4
<gwash> Brando753: convert them to png first
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: Give me a minute to find the url
<Brando753> not .ico?
<linux_guy> WebcamWonder, where can i see jan 31?
<FFForever> fosco_, how can i add ext4 support?
<kole> I need a sidebar... something like screenlets, but i want to be able to have it on all four of my cube sides... and i want to know system info and weather etc
<kole> any suggestions
<WebcamWonder> linux_guy: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jkellen> seaphor, did you see my paste
<gwash> FFForever: install latest kernel
<jkellen> of my wastebin
<SeaPhor> jkellen, during the install, did you choose "Guided, use entire disk" ?
<fosco_> FFForever: manually recompile the newest kernel sources
<gwash> 2.6.28
<jkellen> can't really remember
<jkellen> but i  don't think so
<thechris> FFForever: you'd probably want the ext tools as well (not sure on pkg name)
<fosco_> FFForever: but /boot can not be ext4 'cause 8.04's grub does not support EXT
<gary_> ok
<FFForever> =(
<FFForever> ill use jaunty then =D
<SeaPhor> jkellen, thats the only explanation for what i see there
<fosco_> yes
<gary_> how can i know what is running under my pc
<FFForever> (jaunty has ext4 right)
<gobotsoup> Lucifer_Cat:  Can you tell me, when i first boot, should the openning BIOS screen show my hard drive?
<arvind_khadri> FFForever, ya
<jkellen> so, is there a chance my old files and everything is still there, though
<jkellen> ?
<deddert> how do i stop a install package
<Guest26212> help me or i will kill my self
<Lucifer_Cat> gobotsoup: when you boot from the CD?
<deddert> i ti snt working
<fosco_> Guest26212: execute ps ax in a terminal
<thechris> FFForever: you'd need an ext2 boot partition.
<Mood> gobotsoup: yes, BIOS should show harddrive connected directly (not netework drive though)
<deddert> ps ax?
<Guest26212> how can i know what is running under my pm :(
<Lucifer_Cat> what Mood said
<Lucifer_Cat> btw thanks people! got the vnc working
<gobotsoup> Lucifer_Cat:  I guess I mean when i first power the machine up
<Brando753> how did u do that i want to install vnc but that dont have deb file
<Mood> Lucifer_Cat: what vnc server/client you using?
<thechris> Lucifer_Cat: i suggest looking into ssh as well, its remote CLI, and works very well with low bandwidth
<deddert> package installer wont close is there a command like ctrl alt del for win?
<Guest26212> damn
<thechris> deddert: xkill
<Lucifer_Cat> Mood: tightvnc
<SeaPhor> jkellen, as far as i know its all gone, there are some data recovery tools out there that i have got to work in the past but ... thats what it would take, data recovery
<Guest26212> that's exactly what im taking about
<Mood> Lucifer_Cat: via ssh?
<Guest26212> there is a program
<jkellen> ok, thanks for your help
<Lucifer_Cat> thechris: thats what i always use. but i am just fooling around with this.
<Guest26212> but i forgot its name
<WebcamWonder> deddert: ALT+F2 -> type: xkill -> Click on The package manager
<Lucifer_Cat> Mood: i dont think so. unless it is implement to use ssh under it
<Dr_willis> be carefull where you click - after using 'xkill' ;)
<fosco_> Guest26212 clicked on xchat window :)
<_brad_> lol
<thechris> yeah, the taskbar or clock can be killed...
<deddert> webcamwonder: it wants a password
<WebcamWonder> deddert: xkill wants a password? Since when did that happen? :s
<warzt666> xkill just turn off what i click on it
<warzt666> i can't know what is runing
<GreedyB> any idea how I can use different network interfaces for certain programs?
<Samma3l> #ubuntu-server
<WebcamWonder> deddert: What is asking for the password? THe package manager
<Samma3l> oops
<GreedyB> I have two ethernet ports but when I use VPN it disables my internet because of a security policy.. am I able to use my other port for internet?
<deddert> i dont know i typed in sudo xkill in the terminal and it sadi sudo password
<WebcamWonder> deddert: Don't do sudo, you don't need it
<Samma3l> heres a noob question, how do I join new rooms?
<WebcamWonder> Samma3l: /join #channelname
<fosco_> deddert: just xkill, not sudo xkill
<warzt666> so type : sudo xkill
<Mood> deddert: you can always find the pid and kill it
<Samma3l> thanks
<fosco_> warzt666 another one clickin on the xchat window :)
<Brando753> hey how do you build a theme package? from .ico 's u have?
<Brando753> hey how do you build a theme package? with .png srry
<thechris> Brando753: you might have better luck in a desktop specific channel
<fosco_> Brando753: the best way is downloadeng an icon theme and looking inside it, www.gnome-look.org
<gobotsoup> Does it matter if when you install an internal harddrive if you dont screw the drive into the cage?
<zxk> iuiui
<Brando753> u cant just build one?
<Dr_willis> gobotsoup,  it can vibrate and stuff..  best to screw it down.. (i have taped mine down befor)
<Dr_willis> gobotsoup,  also if you ever move the case.... it can go flying.
<thechris> gobotsoup: well, you should secure it, but it'll work without it.
<Samma3l> gobotsoup: not really, but things can get loose and disconnect
<deddert> allright thanks that worked but my program wont run still it says only one software management tool is allowed to run at same time
<WebcamWonder> deddert: What are you trying to do?
<deddert> install frostwire
<Sylphid> gobotsoup, you may also short your drive out if it touches the cage
<WebcamWonder> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<thechris> deddert: there is a lockfile somewhere that probably needs to be deleted.
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gobotsoup> Thanks, I am trying to figure out if the reason i am having the install problems is because of a fauly HDD
<deddert> it says close the other applocation eg update manager aptitude or synaptic first
<deddert> how do i find the lockfile
<WebcamWonder> deddert: Please see the message ubottu gave (thanks to Dr_willis)
<Sylphid> gobotsoup, run badblocks from a live cd against your drive
<WebcamWonder> !fixadept > deddert
<ubottu> deddert, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> :) answered befor he even asked. :)
<plcTowlie> gobotsoup: it's a good idea to secure it, but if you are very careful not to move it you could run the drive without securing it down if its only temporary
<WebcamWonder> Dr_willis: You stay here long enough, you can answer before people even enter the channel!
<Dr_willis> WebcamWonder,  and some days you need ESP to even realize the actual question
<WebcamWonder> Dr_willis: Haha. So true
<lampliter> got a problem with Firefox on 8.04.  Something has happened and the Ford and back buttons are grayed out no matter what pages I go to.  I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but, doesn't help
<gobotsoup> Sylohid:  Whats badblocks?
<Dr_willis>  badblocks - search a device for bad blocks
<Samma3l> is anyone able to help with device recognition?
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: Did you try restarting firefox?
<lampliter> multiple times.
<KemrinH> Hey, in my volume control, the toggle to set something as the input to toggle audio recording from capture won't untoggle to make it the source for audio recordings. Can someone please help?
<thechris> Samma3l: dmesg, lspci, lsusb, lsmod are?
<lampliter> Even after reboot
<Sylphid> badblocks is an app that looks at your drive for sectors that have had problems.... ubuntu doesnt like to install on a drive that has had more than 3
<deddert> i tried ubottu but it wants a password
<gobotsoup> Sylphid:  I think when I was installing it may not have been "Live CD"
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, what type of device?
<gobotsoup> Sylphid:  even though I used a CD
<fosco_> deddert: the message is so clear: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: Did you happen to disable your browsing cache?
<lampliter> let me check
<Sylphid> gobotsoup, im not aware of any ubuntu cd's that are not live
<monkey> p00p0ster0us
<redvamp128> KemrinH:  System prefernces sound-- then I think you can set it there.
<Samma3l> SeaPhor: a wireless usb dongle. lsusb lists the device, ndiswrapper says its present, but its not listed with iw/ifconfig
<gobotsoup> Sylphid:  nevermind it was from "LIVE CD"
<deddert> fosco i tried and it wants a password
<fosco_> deddert: it is your password
<thechris> Samma3l: does anything list it as disabled, eg /var/log/messages or dmesg
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, have you tried lshw -C network ?
<deddert> what is when i try to put in my password it wont allow any typing
<bonez46> anyone have a good general xorg.conf sample, or could point me to one .. and url.. that I could customize mine with? I am running 8.10 desktop
<gobotsoup> Sylphid:  I just dont remember seeing anything about badblocks
<WebcamWonder> deddert: Passwords on terminals are not echoed. THat means you cannot actually see if they are typed in or not
<deddert> just a thick blinking black spot
<fosco_> deddert: type it and press enter, do not look at the screen
<bthornton> Any Evolution gurus in here? I'm trying to get all of my Evolution contacts into Outlook 2007, but not sure what's the best way to go about it...
<deddert> so it is putting my password
<deddert> k
<Sylphid> gobotsoup, what you will want to do is boot to the cd and in a terminal run 'badblocks /dev/XXX' replacing XXX with your disk drive (mine is sda)
<rpisharody> quit
<lampliter> WebcamWonder: no, the cache is turned on.  It also looks like a whole bunch of other things are disabled.  I wonder if I should just delete the .mozilla directory and let it rebuild
<deddert> it worked thanks alot
<Samma3l> SeaPhor: nothing there either. thechris: looking now
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: You should probably move it (as to a backup), and then let it rebuild
<plcTowlie> gobotsoup have you used the check CD option to see that you have a good copy of the install CD?
<gobotsoup> Sylphid:  How do I run terminal though, when i am trying to install?
<lampliter> yeah.  Of course, you had no way of knowing that's what I would do anyway.  :-) given there are people in the world like my wife who, it will reboot your machine two or three times a day just because it seems to work
<lampliter> I should also point out that she suffers from flash problems like no one else have ever seen.
<Sylphid> gobotsoup, boot to the live cd , once you have a desktop loaded go to applications > accessories > terminal
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: 64? or 32?
<thechris> hmm...  "setting up command-not-found (0.2.26ubuntu1.1)"
<thechris> best program name ever
<WebcamWonder> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.26ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 104 kB
<lampliter> She's addicted youtube, face book, etc. etc.
<aprilhare> hello: I have an internal floppy disk drive and I want to use it. What do I need to do to access floppy disks under Intrepid?
<lampliter> 32-bit
<WebcamWonder> thechris: Woah
<aaroninfidel> anyone know the reason the mactel repo is down?
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: Did you try Flash Player v10?
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, correction:    sudo lshw -C network
<lampliter> Yep, she's got the latest 8 10 plus all updates
<lampliter> that now includes flash player 10 if memory serves
<deddert> i cant get frostwire to work any ideas
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: I don't know. I am still on hardy
<KemrinH> Thank you ^_^
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: And too lazy to google :P
<aprilhare> people do remember what floppy disks are don't they? :)
<Samma3l> thechris: it says that my pcmcia wireless is disable? odd
<lampliter> I'm pretty sure does but I will doublecheck.  :-) as for laziness in Google, it's not just laziness, it's that I always ask the wrong question like I did in this case
<thechris> Samma3l: does google know about this?
<Samma3l> SeaPhor: it only lists the ethernet and pcmcia wireless card
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: Nah, you didn't. It is just a valid support question
<_brad_> google knows all
<Kaz__> I just upgraded from 8.04LTS to 8.10 and it crashes (with flashing keyboard lights) at the Ubuntu screen
<dayo_> ,
<lampliter> no, I mean I always ask Google the wrong question.  My wife, Magic user that she is can usually find the right answer but she doesn't know what she's asking
<Mood> Kaz_: ubuntu x-mas edition? :-p
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, is this a new install?
<redvamp128> Samma3l:  you know some laptops have bios hotkeys (key combinations) to turn on and off wireless (privacy mode)
<lampliter> it's quite embarrassing
<Kaz__> xmas?  I dunno...
<WebcamWonder> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in intrepid
<Sylphid> Kaz__,  thats a kernel panic ... try using an older kernel
<linux_guy> what is chmod
<Samma3l> Seaphor: new as in last coupole of days? yes
<linux_guy> ?
<n838901> have they gotten the dpkg issue fixed in 8.10 yet?
<Kaz__> I'm just trying to test out ubuntu.  My 8.04LTS was downloaded Oct 19th 2008.  I just installed it, upgraded, reboot, and did the full upgrade to 8.10
<WebcamWonder> !chmod | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<deddert> im getting error: failed to satisfy all dependencies (broked cache)
<Kaz__> Crash.
<Brando753> does anyone know how to mkae a .theme file?
<Samma3l> redvamp128: this is an old laptop
<WebcamWonder> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, have you enabled all repositories and got all your updates?
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: Yup, its 10. That is the most stable you are going to get
<thechris> so, firefox just died...  actually, just turned grey
<Gnimsh> hi
<Sylphid> !pm | gobotsoup
<ubottu> gobotsoup: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rpisharody> Does anybody know how to make a custom distro from Ubuntu ?
<thechris> oh, and there goes my taskbar
<Kaz__> So it's just broken & I quit? or is there some way to troubleshoot? .... seems pretty dumb to have spent 4 hours letting this upgrade
<sockets> for those of you who use a controller/joystick if your joystick is listed in : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joystick_lshal_outputs_done but it doesn't have an .fdi, what does that mean?... why does it say provided with no link to .fdi?
<WebcamWonder> thechris: Flash?
<thechris> and dpkg died
<redvamp128> Samma3l:  Even my bosses old IBM Thinkpad had those-- usually a function then f3 key  (his laptop is pretty old)
<WebcamWonder> thechris: What is going on? :S
<Samma3l> SeaPhor: afaik yes, first thing i did was run sudo apt-get update
<lampliter> well, it turns out flash also sucks under Windows.  And yes, I know I should ditch Windows but I can't because I must use speech recognition because of bad hands
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, have you enabled all repositories ?
<Gnimsh> So, I gave ubuntu its own home partition, and / its own 15 GB as well, and / has only 1.7 GB free
<Brando753> does anyone know how to mkae a .theme file?
<Gnimsh> I'm worried about that space, and wondering what I can do to clear it up?
<halycon> hey does anyone use stardict and know where to get the best dictionary for it
<Kaz__> This guy had same problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981380   nobody responded I guess.
<Dr_willis> Brando753,  gnome-look.org may have guides.. or fire one up in an editor and look at it.
<WebcamWonder> Gnimsh: 1.7 GB is MORE than enough if you don't plan on installing tons of new packages
<Samma3l> SeaPhor: Yes, when I added webmin, unless that would be in a different file?
<thechris> WebcamWonder: i have no idea.  ubuntu's always been horribly unstable for me
<Brando753> anyone know how to incress wubi space?
<WebcamWonder> !lvpm | Brando753
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvpm
<Gnimsh> it was at 1.1, and said 349 available
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: LVPM
<thechris> sweet, iwconfig -- IO error...
<sockets> lampliter : Sphinx II - Speech Recognition on Ubuntu Linux
<Gnimsh> I did apt-get clean and it went up to 1 gb or so free
<Brando753> lvpm?
<fosco_> !sound > shamus
<ubottu> shamus, please see my private message
 * linux_guy reboots
<redvamp128> Brando753:  also look at this site-- GnomeArt/Tutorials - GNOME Live! <http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials>
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<thechris> well, seem's i can't start new apps.  time to kill X and try again
<lampliter> WebcamWonder: woot! cleaning out the old .mozilla directory works.  Now it'll be interesting to see if Pandora behaves better
<aaroninfidel> !mactel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mactel
<aaroninfidel> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<aaroninfidel> !macbookpro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbookpro
<lampliter> I do wish there was a non-flash, desktop specific application for playing Pandora (or, ripping off the MP3 files)
<aSHWIN> getting error with 1.1.8 "Inotify instance limit for user exceeded, disabling. Increase /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_instances", how do i resolve  it?
<bazhang_> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aSHWIN> DOVECOT error on UBUNTU : getting error with 1.1.8 "Inotify instance limit for user exceeded, disabling. Increase /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_instances", how do i resolve  it?
<aaroninfidel> I am on a macbook pro 3,1 and my right click on my mouse isn't working.... any ideas on how i could fix this?
<CaptSpify> anyone know anything about keybindings?
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: galeon does it, and so does songbird
<Gnimsh> mac mice don't have right click buttons :p
<Brando753> im to scared to go to a real partition, i dont wont to kill my windows :D
<lampliter> oooh
<tritium> Gnimsh: newer ones do
<WebcamWonder> lampliter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637342
<Dr_willis> Gnimsh,  i seen the new ones have a special button just for the 'widgits' also..  so handy.. (not)
<Lenore> Brando, I think you can keep Windows
<Gnimsh> heh
<Kaz__> So no idea what to do?  8.04LTS -> 8.10 upgrade =  crash after reboot.
<Lenore> I'm not sure, though. That's actually why I'm here.
<_brad_> I'm running XP/Ubuntu
<Kaz__> No way to troubleshoot?
<Brando753> but whenever u mess with a partition u can f**k up :P
<Flannel> Kaz__: We'd have to know more about the crash.
<_brad_> yes...backup the windows side first
<Gnimsh> I tried middle clicking with my logitech mouse, and it just brought up the widgets instead of closing a firefox tab or pasting
<Flannel> Brando753: Obfuscated swearing still is, please watch your language.
<Brando753> can u create a partition without reformating?
<Kaz__> Flannel: The crash is at the Ubuntu screen. Is there a way to get debug?
<CaptSpify> anyone know how to keybind the Right-CTRL key?
<n_> good night and thx 4 help
<WebcamWonder> !gparted | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<deddert> does anyone know a program like excursion or mirc limewirre kazaa that works with ubuntu
<Kaz__> ah I will try these other kernels I guess.
<WebcamWonder> deddert: XChat for IRC (mIRC), Frostwire for Limewire, don't know about kazaa or excursion
<_brad_> Brando753: I believe the ubuntu setup does the partitioning, at least in my case it did
<Flannel> Kaz__: at GRUB (you may have to hit escape to view the menu), push 'e', then remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the line you want to boot to.  Then boot that entry.  It'll give you a more verbose boot
<Sakana> is this the right channel for kde helP/
<Sakana> help?*
<WebcamWonder> Sakana: #kubuntu, or #kde
<deddert> i tried frostwire haveing issues getting it or downloading it
<Sakana> thanks
<Lenore> Gah, I wish I had found ubuntu when I first got my new laptop  af ew months ago.
<lstarnes> Sakana: #kde is the official channel for kde
<SeaPhor> Samma3l, this laptop's wireless worked from the start in 8.04, i installed 8.10 and it did not work, i went to System>Admin~>software sources and enabled 3rd party... and everything else, then updated and upgraded sources.list and after a reboot i had wireless again,,, but check your wireless chipset here http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<aaroninfidel> if I had a fresh install of ubuntu, what would my "group name" be in this example? sudo chown <yourusername>:<yourgroupname> -R .gnupg   ;## fix for installation as root:root
<deddert> arent we using xchat now
<Flannel> aaroninfidel: username:username
<lstarnes> aaroninfidel: usually it's the same as your username
<Dr_willis> aaroncampbell,  i think evry yser has their own group thats identical to their name
<Kaz__> FLannel: The other kernel booted. The newer would not.
<WebcamWonder> deddert: Everyone has their own preference when it comes to an IRC client. Some prefer gui, some prefer text-based
<Gnimsh> I use konversation for irc
<deddert> are there ways of getting new cds through xchat
<Lenore> So by using gparted, I can keep all of my files safe on Windows but still install ubuntu? >_>
<Dr_willis> deddert,  theres 2 version sof xchat,    - xchat and xchat-gnome  - most people HATE xchat-gnome
<nickrud> deddert, yes, but it's not supported in #ubuntu
<WebcamWonder> Lenore: Ubuntu installer includes a partitioning utility. It allows you to keep your exisiting Windows and install Ubuntu on a new parititon
<Dr_willis> deddert,  torents would be the best way to get the iso's  not irc.
<Samma3l> SeaPhor: thanks. I've had a look at that site. I can get the device to work on my desktop (8.10-Desktop), however it is not working on the server (8.10-server)
<SeaPhor> Dr_willis, yes, in ubuntu it does make a default username group, but in other distros the common is "users"
<deddert> and how do i get frostwore to work Torrents?
<deddert> frostwire
<Gnimsh> you don't.
<nickrud> deddert, transmission is for torrents; it's already installed
<Dr_willis> frostwire is NOT a torrent client
<Gnimsh> you get a program like deluge
<Gnimsh> or transmission
<WebcamWonder> deddert: You don't Get Transmission, or Deluge
<ineedubuntuhelp> hi all. long unsolved problem: does anybody have any idea why lshw -C Network would respond: *-network UNCLAIMED?
<Brando753> so how can i transition to a real partition without reformating?
<deddert> sorry didnt mean those to be together
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: LVPM does it
<Lenore> Okay, awesome...
<Brando753> without a risk
<deddert> i ment how do i get frostwire to work
<Brando753> ?
<Kaz__> So 2.6.27-11 crashes,   2.6.24-19  will boot up
<deddert> and torrents? how do i get that to work
<Lenore> I'm so terrified I'm going to screw over my computer XD
<Brando753> lol m to
<nickrud> deddert, you're skirting up to an issue we don't discuss on #ubuntu; pirachy
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: I haven't used it. So, I can't vouch for it. But it does exist
<nickrud> *piracy
<_brad_> Lenore: back it up first ;)
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, is the wired or wireless interface unclaimed?
<deddert> piracy?
<Brando753> can i just incress my wubi space and not risk it?
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: wireless
<Lenore> lol will do
<aprilhare> piracy? heaven forbid
<Lenore> Arrr!
<deddert> it is sharing
<nickrud> oh, heavens, to betsy
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: Not risk ubuntu or not risk Windows?
<deddert> not piracy
<Sylphid> what card is it?
<Kaz__> There isn't a "splash" in grub... can I put  -splash?
<Brando753> not risk windows
<ineedubuntuhelp> intel 5100
<aaroninfidel> will someone help me on adding a to apt-get?
<Brando753> i can always reinstall ubuntu
<Dr_willis> deddert,  last time i used frostwire.. i had to be SURE to use the actual sun java.. not  the others' and i installed it from the deb downloads  and it worked
<Brando753> but windows cost money
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: Well, the risk with LVPM to increase the parition size is the same risk you have with running Ubuntu from Wubi
<deddert> where is the deb downloads
<Samma3l> aaroninfidel: what are you trying to add?
<Gnimsh> Brando753, not if you do it right ;)
<Brando753> wubi is running inside windows there is no partition
<deddert> i got one from frostwire.com
<Kaz__> nm I see it
<aaroninfidel> Samma3l, I've got a macbook pro and the mactel repo is giving errors because it doesn't have a public key
<Lenore> What is the risk with running from Wubi?
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: Yes. But ntfs read/write only got fairly stable to the point that wubi can exist. That has a risk as well
<WebcamWonder> Lenore: ^^
<Lenore> ah
<WebcamWonder> !frostwire | deddert
<ubottu> deddert: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<aaroninfidel> Samma3l, the tutorial is here, I just can't understand what exactly I'm supposed to do? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/PPA
<Brando753> wubi is a lot safer then a partitioning
<Lenore> The longer I stay in here, the more I realize that I am nowhere near the computer geek I thought I was.
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, try this..... sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Brando753> and i can always uninstall wubi if i need windows space
<Dr_willis> Lenore,  you mean to say you are just a 'geek' not a 'computer geek' ? :)
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: Depends on your thinking. You could be corrupting your ntfs-based disk by using the ntfs-3g driver. But, this is going offtopic
<Lenore> Oh, yeah. I'm quite the geek. Just not so much computerly. I can still type at almost 150wpm, though! I will cling to that one accomplishment for dear life!
<Brando753> well what if i need the partitioned space for windows what then
<Brando753> ?
<Lenore> I get by on figuring things out as I go. And I must say, I'm damned good at it. ;P
<WebcamWonder> Brando753: So, that is if you install Uubntu, and you want to then reallocate space?
<_brad_> Brando753: all I know is that I used the Ubuntu installer to successfully make a 30Gb partition for Ubuntu (well, it failed once, then tried again, it worked). It didn't affect my Windows side, except when I first ran Windows again, it went through checkdisk to fix itself, but all was good after that.
 * nickrud clutches his wrists in pain, imagining his poor carpels flexing that fast
<Vorondil> Hey everybody, quick question.  What package do I need to install to get the man pages for system calls, like fork()?
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: complete, but network remains unclaimed
<prince_jammys> Vorondil: man-pages-dev
<Samma3l> aaroninfidel: do you get a GPG error?
<WebcamWonder> _brad_: That checkdisk is expected since any paritioning utility runs a checkdisk after resizing partitions b/c of superblocks, etc. No need to be worried b/c of that :)
<prince_jammys> Vorondil: or manpages-dev ....
<Daremonai> I have a UPS that is connected through RS-232 + USB converter to my machine, ubuntu finds the PL2303 Serial Port connected to a USB device... how can I know which drivers my UPS is using?
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, you may need to reboot for the modules to load
<WebcamWonder> Vorondil: manpages-dev
<_brad_> Webcamwonder: noted :)
<ineedubuntuhelp> will reboot
<GMWeezel> I'm installing linux on an old system that is single core. Would linux image 486 be better than 686 since  it's single core with no hyper threading?
<prince_jammys> Vorondil: manpages-dev it is
<dmsuperman> GMWeezel: They're the same iirc
<Vorondil> prince_jammys: Yep, looks like it.  :)  Thanks much!
<dmsuperman> GMWeezel: But I think they're both 686 if you want to get technical
<Lenore> I managed to read that as "hyperventilating" and I got a bizarre mental image.
<G__81> i ve a small problem when the windows partitions dont get automounted so when i click on banshee and try playing songs in that drive it does not play but when i go and click the drives and when it opens in nautilus it starts playing
<G__81> how do i solve this
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | G__81
<aaroninfidel> Samma3l, yes, I did... I figured it out now, but thank you anyway for the help :)
<ubottu> G__81: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<GMWeezel> dmsuperman: alright, thanks
<jordan_> Do I need to use gparted live to partition my hard drive for a windows os?
<Scunizi> jordan_: after you installed ubuntu?
<jordan_> ubuntu is already installed
<Samma3l> aaroninfidel: np
<jordan_> its the main os
<Guest46783> help with wireless on intrepid..got problem after update to 2.6.27-11-generic kernel version
<Fezzler> is it possible to update my Palm OS via Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> jordan_: yes. you can't repartition the drive while it's mounted
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  i use gparted live cd's all the time to 'prepartition' hard drives  befr i install stuff :)
<Scunizi> jordan_: k.. yes.. gparted live will allow you to repartition for windows space .. however after installing it, windows will wipe out grub and you won't be able to get to ubuntu without reinstalling grub.. if you're not playing dx9/10 games and just need windows for a few things then I suggest Virtualbox for a VM. you can run windows inside of ubuntu.
<Mood> which is the leanest x manager? xfce, fluxbox, or openbox?
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: remains unclaimed
<jordan_> yes i know
<prince_jammys> Mood: one of the last two
<Guest46783> help me with wireless on intrepid..got problem after update to 2.6.27-11-generic kernel version
<Slash_n_bash> hello all
<ziroday> Mood: either fluxbox or openbox, however its hard to say. It really depends on the programs you use on top of them. Take a look at LXDE as wel
<Dr_willis> Mood,  'jwm' is about as ligh as ya can get and have a 'normal' interface
<jordan_> HOw do i reinstall grub from windows?
<WebcamWonder> !dualboot | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, hmm... you are running intrepid correct?
<Slash_n_bash> linux live ftw
<ineedubuntuhelp> correct
<Flannel> jordan_: Its easiest to do from a liveCD.  First link here:
<Scunizi> !grub | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> !grub | jordan_
<ineedubuntuhelp> i have windows wireless drivers installed, if that makes a difference
<Dr_willis> Mood,  it also depends on what features you really want in a window manager. :)
<Mood> all great suggestions for x managers. thanks all
<Slash_n_bash> anyone know how to get better at linux?!
<ziroday> Slash_n_bash: use it
<Slash_n_bash> i am
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, there may be a conflict if both are trying to take control if your device
<prince_jammys> Slash_n_bash: get better at what?
<Dr_willis> Slash_n_bash,  read, read, read, use it, explore.. read.
<deddert> THANKS ALL it worked and now i am going to sleep till tomorrow
<ineedubuntuhelp> is there a way to check for that conflict? i attempted to blacklist the other driver
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, interesting... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5579834&postcount=9 seems to indicate that it worked after a second reboot... i dont understand that
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, what has been blacklisted?
<jordan_> Ok thanks alot
<dmsuperman> Slash_n_bash: Break it, force yourself to fix it, google, ask questions, play with things
<Slash_n_bash> anyone know of a way to get a 64-bit OS to work on a 32-bit x86 pc running *nix with Virtual Box?
<dmsuperman> Slash_n_bash: IT just takes practice
<yao_ziyuan1> i have a pocket pc 2002. i wonder if it can be powered/communicated with linux
<Guest46783> who got same problem with wireless after update kernel to 2.6.27-11-generic
<Slash_n_bash> im working on it
<Light->  Slash_n_bash: use it constantly and dont even think about using windows. you have to force yourself to use linux to understand it
<prince_jammys> heh
<Slash_n_bash> i have to use windows for steam for counter strike and shadowbane
<Slash_n_bash> :-(
<Ev0> lol shash, I sympathize with you
<Light-> Slash_n_bash, counter strike works with wine
<Mood> Slash_n_bash: you can run steam server on linux
<Slash_n_bash> i had problems last time i tried,..
<Guest46783> help me with wireless on intrepid..got problem after update to 2.6.27-11-generic kernel version
<Slash_n_bash> i was unable to unmount the DVD-ROM to put the next cds in
<Ev0> Lol
<G__81> how do i install Acrobat reader in Ubuntu 8.10
<Ev0> next cds?
<Kaz__> guest:  me too
<Light-> Slash_n_bash, you click the "unmount" button in nautilus and insert the next cd
<Ev0> how many cds for steam cs?
<Lenore-afk> o_O That was weird.
<Light-> or eject rather\
<WebcamWonder> G__81: Uubntu comes wiht a PDF reader. Any special reason why you nee Acrobat?
<Guest46783> G__81::acroread
<carrera> can someone tell me why on reboot, after the 2.6.27-11-generic, my system keeps going through disk check?
<_brad_> G__81: I use ePDFView
<Slash_n_bash> well...i'll try it agian and see if i can install it
<bradym> looking to make wireless connect on boot, not just on login... works great when i login, any hints to get it working on boot? been trying different things from google searches for an hour or so..
<blah569> Is there something like a "Windows Key + R" (Run) for Ubuntu.  On my Windows machines, I normally just type "Windows Key + R" then the directory path, and then enter to go a directory that I want to go to.
<Light-> carrera, if you dont shut down properly it might do that
<Guest46783> 2.6.27-11-generic:::::i got problem with wireless on that..
<G__81> WebcamWonder, I am really comfortable with Adobe Acrobat
<carrera> Light-, I restarted using the button after the upgrade
<WebcamWonder> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in intrepid
<G__81> nothing much
<prince_jammys> blah569: there's alt+f2 to run commands without opening a terminal
<Guest46783> add pkgnames
<Kaz__> man.... it's easier to install hackintosh than this :(
<Light-> carrera, does it do it everytime you start?
<Scunizi> G__81: unless you need it specifically for some online site with forms.. the built in and the others that have been suggested work great..
<Light-> carrera, its supposed to do it every x amount of mounts
<carrera> can someone tell me why ubuntu keeps updating my system with the same 2.6.27-11 kernel version?
<Ev0> What's the best IDE for developping hava apps/applets on ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> Slash_n_bash, check this and try #winehq ,,, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1694
<Ev0> java*
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6079302&postcount=3
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: it's still up as unclaimed
<carrera> Light-, I know that, but it did it the last two times I upgraded
<Guest46783> ubottu::i got wireless problem with 2.6.27-11-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> acroread is in medibuntu
<G__81> This is my first day in using Ubuntu . I ve been a long time fedora user. Downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 and its just so goood i really see the difference between Fedora and Ubuntu here
<WebcamWonder> G__81: PDF comes built-in by deafult. But if you really need Acrobat, you need to get the medibuntu repository and then install acroread from there (it might be illegal depending on your country)
<Guest46783> ubottu::i got wireless problem with 2.6.27-11-generic.how can i fix??before,my wireless is ok..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WebcamWonder> !medibuntu | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shamus> when i open a video in VLC, it opens in 2 seperate windows, 1 with the controls and one with the actual video, how do you fix this?
<Ev0> VLC works for nix*
<Ev0> wow
<prince_jammys> shamus: get a theme that has them together. most don't
<carrera> Light-, which is incidently the last two reboots
<SeaPhor> Ev0, its in the repos..
<Slash_n_bash> cool thank you
<Ev0> Is there a specific reason why I don't see it in the repos ><
<Dr_willis> Ev0 vlc has nbeen out for linux longer then it has been for windows.. i recall.
<Guest46783> guys..who know about my problem is..
<Dr_willis> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc-dev, libvlc2, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore0, mozilla-plugin-vlc (and 11 others)
<WebcamWonder> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Ev0> O_O
<Light-> carrera, I noticed the thing about the latest kernel upgrades too, I think they discovered some critical bugs after they released one and promptly released another one
<BlindCamel> new linux user here ubuntu 10.5 installed have Nvidia pkg1.run file on desktop how do i install it ?
<WebcamWonder> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 4322 kB, installed size 10088 kB
<shamus> prince_jammys: im using the default theme, one window says "X11 output"
<SeaPhor> Ev0, sudo apt-get install vlc
<WebcamWonder> Ev0: I prefer that :)
<Dr_willis> 10.5 ?
<Ev0> I will Seaphor
<Aggrav8d> Hey, #ubuntu.  I'm running ubuntu 8.01 server and when i edit files over the samba share the file's group ownership gets changed.  I want to either leave the group as it was or force the group to a known value.  I can't find the info in the docs.  what is the smb.conf line I should add?
<Ev0> and mozilla vlc plugin too
<Ev0> ;)
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: how do i create a directory like that?
<prince_jammys> shamus: i don't know if there's a way to do what you want with the default theme, though i think i remember seeing a theme that has both windows in one
<BlindCamel> 8.10.5
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, mkdir /usr/lib/firmware
<carrera> Light-, but 3 or 4 upgrades with the same version?
<Dr_willis> BlindCamel,  you dd try the nvidia drivers in the repositories first?
<Ev0> Anyone know of a good java IDE ubuntu
<shamus> prince_jammys: im talking about getting VLC back to default
<BlindCamel> not sure ?
<_brad_> anyone find an app similar to Irfanview in Windows? Just a small, simple app that I can open graphics with to do some simple (even automated) fixes, rather than running something like GIMP
<Light-> carrera, I dunno, it didnt break anything so im not complaining
<carrera> Light-, thanks :)
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, sorry you need to prefix that with sudo
<shauno> Ev0: I believe 'eclipse' is pretty much the canonical atm - especially for java
<Ev0> yea I figured
<SeaPhor> shamus, sudo apt-get remove --purge <application>
<Dr_willis> _brad_,  irfanview does work with wine. :)  thers gwenview, and some other viewer apps in the repos.. depenmds on your exact needs
<SeaPhor> shamus, then re-install it
<Dr_willis> _brad_,  i like mtpaint also for some tasks
<shauno> you should beable to press just about any IDE you're comfortable with into service tho
<n8tuserf> _brad_->  blender ?
<G__81> by enabling medibuntu will there be any problems ?
<G__81> i mean technically ?
<G__81> are those packages tested ?
<_brad_> Dr Willis: cool will check out wine, haven't used that before. Others: thanks for the suggestions
<Flannel> G__81: They should be.  No there shouldn't be technical issues.
<WebcamWonder> G__81: Yes, they are tested. It shouldn't be a problem
<mroc1> hi.  trying to set up a dual boot system with a hardware raid 1 array and existing xp install.  i'm using the 64bit livecd and the partitioner keeps giving me an error when it goes to the resize popup.  what should i do from here?
<ardchoille> G__81: I have been using medibuntu in Gutsy Hardy and now Intrepid and haven't seen any problems
<G__81> i ve enabled it by adding it in the repository but trying to do this but it just stands still
<mortuis99> hi i have some RAR archives and have lost the passwords for them.  Is there a way to recover the passwords?
<G__81> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<G__81> \
<cbill> can someone help me with this, compiling libquicktime and getting: configure: error: X development libraries not found
<G__81> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<G__81> i get this message
<G__81> After this operation, 49.2kB of additional disk space will be used.
<G__81> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<G__81>   medibuntu-keyring
<G__81> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, i had some questions about the bots being used here, where can i ask them?
<FloodBot1> G__81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G__81> Ok sure
<Flannel> G__81: You need to add the medibuntu keyring to your keyring to be able to authenticate.
<mortuis99> hi i have some RAR archives and have lost the passwords for them.  Is there a way to recover the passwords?
<WebcamWonder> G__81: Yes, that is expected, it will install the key as soon as the command is finished
<prince_jammys> mortuis99: no
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> mortuis99,  i would hve to suggest google.. not here
<doc|home> Sylphid: just in case anyone else comes across it, this did it: http://mexpolk.blogspot.com/2008/02/ubuntu-change-default-keyring-password.html thanks for the pointer
<gps23> please tell me where to put my servlet's .class file in tomcat.
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: What sort of questions?
<G__81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112355/
<redvamp128> arvind_khadri:  | ubottu
<G__81> WebcamWonder, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/112355/
<redvamp128> !ubottu | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WebcamWonder> G__81: That is fine, now do another: sudo aptitude update
<redvamp128> !ubottu > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, when we hit the factoids we get a reply, i designed a bot for my channel, which doesn't reply like yours, as in for hi it says hi could be welcome to the channel
<G__81> WebcamWonder, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/112356/
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, i dont want that could be part... any ideas?
<r-bot> hi, has any one be able to get sound to work, with an intel DG45id motherboard to work?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-bots may be appropriate channels.
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, thanks
<WebcamWonder> G__81: Hold up
<G__81> ok yeah tell me
<mroc1> hi.  trying to set up a dual boot system with a hardware raid 1 array and existing xp install.  i'm using the 64bit livecd and the partitioner keeps giving me an error when it goes to the resize popup.  what should i do from here?
<Guest46783> how can i open .pak file???what application needed??
<WebcamWonder> G__81: Did you say yes to the installation of medibuntu-keyring?
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: still unclaimed
<_brad_> mroc1: does it say partition failed or something like that?
<G__81> how do i check that i dont remember whether i said yes or not i guess i didnt
<G__81> anyways how do i do that step again
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, what modules are blacklisted
<mroc1> _brad_: something like that, yeah.
<Mood> is there a "ifdown eth0" equivalent for wlan0?
<WebcamWonder> G__81: Do this step again, it can't be harmful, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<mroc1> _brad_: more along the lines of resize operation failed i think.
<Mood> i want to bring down a wireless network connection on commandline, and bring it back up
<SeaPhor> Guest46783,  have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-521635.html
<WebcamWonder> Mood: It should work with wlan0 as well
<shamus> SeaPhor: removing and reinstalling vlc did not help
<Mood> WebcamWonder: it says "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<G__81> yeah now fine
<WebcamWonder> Mood: ifconfig wlan0 down
<_brad_> mroc1: I had a similar situation with the 32bit, I just tried again and it worked. My first attempt at a 15gb partition failed, so I retried at 10 and it worked. But I don't think it depends on the size, as I later freed up space on the drive and made a 35Gb partition instead.
<Mood> WebcamWonder: and then ifconfig wlan0 up?
<SeaPhor> shamus, what file extension are you trying to play?
<WebcamWonder> Mood: To bring it back up, yes
<G__81> WebcamWonder, i am new to Ubuntu have been a fedora user its really good i am enjoying it . I ve been contributing to Fedora so i guess its time for me to look contributing to Ubuntu
<Mood> WebcamWonder: excellent. thanks
<WebcamWonder> G__81: :)... Now, to get acrobat reader, sudo aptitude install acroread
<shamus> SeaPhor: .avi, .mov anything i try to play
<WebcamWonder> Mood: Glad to help
<WebcamWonder> shamus: What is the problem?
<mroc1> _brad_: it's failed a couple times, but i wouldn't want it to start and fail during...so i think i'll keep looking for info.  thanks for the reply though.
<cbill> can someone assist, trying to install new version of OpenMovieEditor
<_brad_> mroc1: no worries, I did have it fail during the partition process, but windows was still OK. Maybe I got lucky ;)
<shamus> WebcamWonder: vlc opens in 2 windows (one called X11) and the other with just the controls, as 2 separate processes
<WebcamWonder> shamus: Separate processes? or just separate windows?
<shamus> WebcamWonder: 2 separate processes
<akina> (sorry for posting this again, i got disconnected). anyone please give me an idea on how to record mpeg streams from a webcam and save it as a video file on my machine? i can view the mpeg streams on (e.g. 192.168.2.2:7777) but i don't know what application is capable of recording this. thanks
<cbill> any ides on this error?:configure: error: x264 Codec in libquicktime not found, reinstall libquicktime with x264 enabled
<prince_jammys> akina: vlc
<blah569> Is there a good application I can use to add songs to my iPhone?
<mroc1> i'm getting a partition resize failed message on the 64 bit livecd.  can anyone help? trying to set up a dual boot xp laptop.
<shamus> blah569: amarok
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: how can i tell which modules are blacklisted? also, i see that i tried to extract to /usr/lib/firmware, but it is empty
<WebcamWonder> shamus: It is a known feature/bug. More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-941998.html
<Daremonai> gnome-power-manager doesn't notice when my UPS is on battery or plugged.
<Mood> strange... ifconfig wlan0 up wasn't working
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, blacklisted modules are usually in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, what commands did you run to extract the firmware
<Brando753> how do u format drives?
<Brando753> like a usb drive
<jmichelsen> I am having a bit of a problem related to networking. I have a HDHomeRun TV tuner, it uses my PCs NIC to feed input. The machine has a wireless card that is used to connect to the net. For some reason, recently the machine is trying to route internal traffic out through the input of the NIC, instead of the wifi card. Is there a way to tell the pc to use the wifi card for routing instead of the NIC?
<Quack[stinkpad]> Brando753, use gparted?
<wilsoniya> brando install gparted, and try that
<wilsoniya> Quack... lol
<Quack[stinkpad]> jinx!
<Quack[stinkpad]> what a bitch.
<Quack[stinkpad]> just leaves after he gets what he wants
<Quack[stinkpad]> i see how it is
<wilsoniya> just like my ex wife
<Quack[stinkpad]> zzzzzzzzzzzing!
<WebcamWonder> jmichelsen: Haven't worked much with it, but the command "route" can tell you what is getting preference on which network
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: ima try that
<jordan_> should i create two partitions for my windows os one for the os one for the files?
<jmichelsen> interesting
<mroc1> i'm getting a partition resize failed message on the 64 bit livecd.  can anyone help? trying to set up a dual boot xp laptop.
<kom14> adhit
<ineedubuntuhelp> sylphid: i am getting either command not found or permission denied for /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (depending on sudo or not), and i did it by opening the file the mkdir /usr/lib/firmware you told me to make it, and then extracted into it by clicking on the desktop and "extract to" (sorry, new to ubuntu)
<BlindCamel> still having problems with nvidia drivers ubuntu will only run in low graphics mode, i have the driver file downloaded just dont know how to install it
<n8tuserf> ineedubuntuhelp-> firmware for what?
<prince_jammys> ineedubuntuhelp: that file is a text file. you can view it with a text editor. it's not executable
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, for the blacklist file you want to cat it..... cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<maxxist> is there anyone who uses the cube rotate effect in compiz?  who gets a distorted white streak underneath the gnome top panel? everything else looks and runs perfect. just wondering if there is a way to fix?    I tried forlongs "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24"  command, it didnt fix it.  I also tried to transparency the dock, it worked but didnt remove the lines.  and more spots this could be fixed in?  its nvid
<maxxist> ia, if that helps.
<Stargazer> I was wondering... i just got a gaming mouse... has a few buttons that work (like the ones on the side do forward and backward in Firefox) but the wheel has a side-to-side motion that works like buttons, too... how can i get those to work ?
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: Have you had experience enterpreting the route output? I am not quite sure I understand what all this means
<Quack[stinkpad]> actually your mistake was getting a gaming mouse for linux
<redvamp128> maxxist:  could be a setting in sudo nvidia-settings
<Quack[stinkpad]> linux just shits itself at the thought of anything game related
<Stargazer> Quack[stinkpad]: the mouse works out of the box.
<WebcamWonder> jmichelsen: Sure, the last column Iface tells which interface is used for which networks listed. So wlan0 is preffered or eth0 is preffered
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: under destination, one says default and it is pointing to a gateway IP that I don't recognize, I would assume that is the problem, any ideas?
<n8tuserf> BlindCamel-> video drivers can be found at  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video
<WebcamWonder> jmichelsen: Are you connected to a router? Or a direct connection
<Sylphid> ineedubuntuhelp, to extract the firmware you will need to do this ..... sudo cd /usr/lib/firmware/ && sudo tar -xvf </path/to/file.tar.gz>
<maxxist> redvamp128 you are still around. forlongs was a good site. though.
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: through a router
<redvamp128> maxxist:  could be be a setting there-- possibly turn on anitlasing or something like that
<WebcamWonder> jmichelsen: ifconfig should also list your gateway, you can confirm from there as well
<bz0b> hey guys im trying to figure out how to make a usb drive bootable with an iso in ubuntu but the iso is of a different os
<Quack[stinkpad]> is it a.....WINDOWS iso?
<maxxist> redvamp128 checking now.
<Stargazer> Quack[stinkpad]: not only did the mouse work out of the box... i can also control the speed of my pointer with it, too...
<n8tuserf> Sylphid -> which firmware is it for?  usually there is a  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  directory
<ravi> Hi there
<ineedubuntuhelp> blacklisted i ahve: evbug, usbmouse, usbkbd, eepro100, de4x5, eth1394, snd_intel18x0m, snd_aw2, i2c_i801, prism545, bcm43xx, garmin_gps, asus_acpi, snd_pcsp, iwlagn
<redvamp128> maxxist:  I don't get that distortion -- I have a geforce 4 Mx4000 (64mb) ubuntu 8.04.2 -- running Nvidia 96
<Sylphid> n8tuserf, wireless modules
<Quack[stinkpad]> bz0b, if it's a windows iso then you probably gotta do it from a windows machine :/
<bz0b> Quack[stinkpad], yes
<Quack[stinkpad]> cause you have to run bootsect from the cd's boot directory
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: I don't see a gateway under ifconfig output, I see the two adapters, and see under route the two adapters being used for different destinations
<Quack[stinkpad]> from the windows console, bootsect /nt60 drive letter
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: but I am unsure where this weird gateway is coming from, just under one destination
<n8tuserf> Sylphid -> then its it should be in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/    not in /usr/lib/firmware
<r-bot> is, running from the live cd a bad way to check your. system, as you do not have the new updates and builds ? as i have trouble acheving any  sound from my intel DG45id motherboard.
<Quack[stinkpad]> that's how i did it yesterday....i've been trying to get a bootable windows 7 cd
<Quack[stinkpad]> flash drive rather
<mroc1> i'm getting a partition resize failed message on the 64 bit livecd.  can anyone help? trying to set up a dual boot xp laptop.
<bz0b> Quack[stinkpad], well i have a macbook and i have refit (for booting purposes) and i have  a 2g usb drive and i need the wintendo to run a program that is not supported in linux
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: do you know offhand the command to change a destinations gateway? im reading the man page now
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> can you describe what you have again? and your network layout..
<Quack[stinkpad]> hmm i see
<WebcamWonder> jmichelsen: nevermind, ifconfig actually doesn't list it. That is weird. I am not sure about where is it coming from, are you running a dhcp or static ip?
<Guest46783> how to install flock web browser??
<Mood> what's the different between "ifconfig eth0 down" and "ifdown eth0"?
<Quack[stinkpad]> is wine able to use the windows command line?
<SeaPhor> r-bot, my laptop had no sound, bad vid, and no wireless, untill i got all the updates, after that all worked
<WebcamWonder> !find flock
<ubottu> Found: libfile-flock-perl
<bz0b> Quack[stinkpad], so if i copy the iso to a xp machine i reformatt the usb to what format?
<redvamp128> Quack[stinkpad]:  ask that in #winehq but yes I think it does
<ineedubuntuhelp> i get sudo: cd: command not found
<Guest46783> E: Couldn't find package flock
<r-bot> SeaPhor: thank you i shall, install :)
<WebcamWonder> Mood: I think ifup and ifdown actually run the config scripts, I am not sure though
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: sure, I have a HDHomeRun tv tuner that uses the PC NIC to input TV broadcasts, so I am using a wifi card to get a connection to the net, the wifi card traffic is unroutable though, in some cases, I am able to ssh in, but can't apt-get update, or ping external hosts
<Trevski13> so I just put ubuntu on my HP laptop.... ubuntu works great, (in the sense that it runs, lots of tweaks needed) but I lost the ability to boot to a windows OS :( and, I'd kind of like to continue using it...... could  someone point me in the right direction?
<jmichelsen> WebcamWonder: dhcp
<n8tuserf> Mood -> i believe ifdown also takes care of dhcp stuff
<SeaPhor> r-bot, that is just my laptop's experience, yours may/will differ
<bz0b> Quack[stinkpad], does unetbootin work for that
<maxxist> redvamp128 i turned on override application settings and set anti aliasing to and anisotropic filtering to 2x.  no change.  yeah I am running 8.10 x64 with a nvidia 9600.  driver 180.  wonder if its a glitch.
<Quack[stinkpad]> i dunno, alls i know is how i did it :/
<WebcamWonder> jmichelsen: Then the gateway must be getting assigned by your router. It just seems weird your connection actually works with some weird gateway
<Mood> n838901: ahh. strange it wouldn't work with my wlan0. perhaps it's a driver issue w/ ndiswrapper
<Quack[stinkpad]> it might work in fat32, but mine was done in ntfs
<Quack[stinkpad]> i ran bootsect from the cd's boot folder
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> the HDHomerun tv tuner is a separate box or a card you plugged into your pci bus?
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: using the route command as suggested by webcamwonder, I see a destination pointing to a mystery gateway, using the wifi card
<Quack[stinkpad]> basically you extract the iso and copy the contents to the flash drive
<redvamp128> maxxist:  probably yes in the nvidia driver
<ravi> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 in my new laptop Compaq Presario CQ45, I'm getting sound in Headphones but not on speakers. here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/112360/ , any suggestions?
<Mood> n838901: i meant to say, "ifdown wlan0" was not working. but "ifconfig wlan0 down" seemed to work, but without any feedback
<Quack[stinkpad]> then once you do, bootsect that shiet homie. if you can use windows command line from wine, then just use wine to do it
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: yes, it's a TV Capture device, the feed comes into it from cable or antenna, and it output over ethernet into the computers NIC port
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> let me understand how this homeruntv stuff and advise you on what you should have
<bz0b> Quack[stinkpad], ok ill try it out
<John_Samuel> list
<Mavericks> http://www.nexenta.org/os/Hackathon
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: separate box used for this purpose
<mroc1> Trevski13: as in , you set up a dual boot and win doesn't show up in grub, or you wiped the disk and you want to add win for a dual boot?
<Mavericks> http://www.nexenta.org/os/Hackathon
<ineedubuntuhelp> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Mavericks> http://www.nexenta.org/os/Bounties
<Mavericks> any one up for those projects @ http://www.nexenta.org/os/Bounties
<wilsoniya> Quack[stinkpad], were you talking about putting a linux iso onto a flash drive?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | Mavericks
<ubottu> Mavericks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> so the homeruntv  and a dedicated nic is supposed to be in its own independent lan ?
<redvamp128> whoever was wanting to know about flock I did find a page about it.. InstallingFlock - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingFlock>
<Quack[stinkpad]> wilsoniya, no a windows iso
<Mavericks> ubottu  : oh ooops , my apologies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WebcamWonder> !flock
<Quack[stinkpad]> if it was a linux iso that's built into ubuntu :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock
<wilsoniya> oh cool you can put windows onto flash?
<Quack[stinkpad]> yeah
<WebcamWonder> redvamp128: That should probably be added as a factoid
<wilsoniya> badass
<quibbler> Guest46783: it is in synaptic
<redvamp128> Then I also found a deb about it... Application Information - Flock <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Flock> (for the deb download)
<Trevski13> mroc1: as in I had actually multiple windows OSs (independent of each other) and  now two will load but one will not....  and it's like during the boot it's just not there....
<Mavericks> DAMN IT!!!!!!! PAWNED AGAIN BY THE BOT
<greg__> can anyone help.sound problem.i cant get enough volume and are running out of ideas.tried google.
<ravi> hey how to mute external amplifier?
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: yea, something like that ;) linux networking gui shows the ethernet card is a Local Zeroconf Network ipv4all
<Trevski13> mroc1: *including Ubuntu
<mroc1> Trevski13: you could try adding the entry into the grub menu yourself.  just determine the partition your lost windows install lives on.
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> and you have a separate nic card on your pc for getting to the internet?
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: I mean that's how it is configured to use the hdhomerun, over its own lan like you said
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: a wireless card, yes
<Trevski13> mroc1: tried that, didn't work
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> what is the issue then?
<Trevski13> mroc1: here's a full explanation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6654964#post6654964
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: the wifi card is not routing properly
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> is it associated to the AP ?
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: no internal functions that use the net are working such as email, apt-get update,
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> does your wifi nic have an ip address assigned?
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: yea and the funny thing is I can ssh in, but when doing internal stuff that should connect out, it won't function
<G__81> i want my windows partitions to mount automatically so i edited the fstab file but i am not able to mount it.is this right /dev/sda5 /media/Data_1 vfat defaults,user,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0  /dev/sda6 /media/Data_2 vfat defaults,user,dmask=027,fmask=137 0 0
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: yea, has IP
<Dursty> HEllo I've got an issues with Ubuntu
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> post the results of    ifconfig; iwconfig;  sudo route -n;  sudo iptables -vL;   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: one moment please
<Dursty> I've very new and need help....once I login it freezes, but can still move mouse
<olimpico> Does anyone have a ReadyNAS?
<Mavericks> WebcamWonder:thanks for the ubuntu off-topic link
<SeaPhor> !ask  | Dursty
<ubottu> Dursty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dursty> I'm so new and untechie...I'm not sure how to do anything
<Dursty> ok
<Quack[stinkpad]> have you tried it in live mode?
<Light-> Dursty: a good place to start would be to ask
<cbill> dursty, whats the issue?
<Dursty> Freezes after login...mouse moves...anyone have solution?
<bizkit> hey whats the name for ubuntu 8.10?
<redvamp128> night all
<Light-> bizkit, intrepid ibex
<wilsoniya> bizkit, intrepid ibex
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: ifconfig here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7b5e79e
<wilsoniya> Light-, jinx
<Light-> :P
<bizkit> thanks
<cbill> dursty, try failsfae mode, change session from logon screen
<Mavericks> SeaPhor: i understand reason bots are used especially in IRC s like these - but I gotta say this - It feels ridiculous to hear a bot saying "don't do something"
<mroc1> Trevski13: unfortunately, i think it's beyond my knowledge at this point.  sorry i could be more helpful.  good luck with it.
<Dursty> how do I do that?
<jbboy> huhuy
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> post the results of    ifconfig; iwconfig;  sudo route -n;  sudo iptables -vL;   cat /etc/resolv.conf   <-- several info requested
<cbill> dursty, bottom left of logon screen, change session type there
<Trevski13> mroc1: well, thanks anyway....
<bizkit> ok im trying to add a key to the repository, what do i save the file as?
<Dursty> will try now
<cbill> dursty, let me know if that works
<Quack[stinkpad]> so is there any way to mount UDF ISOs in ubuntu?
<mroc1> partition resize failed message.  64bit livecd.  still looking for any help.
<Dursty> @cbill ?genome or terminal? failsafe
<Aggrav8d> Hey, #ubuntu.  I'm running ubuntu 8.01 server and when i edit files over the samba share the file's group ownership gets changed.  I want to either leave the group as it was or force the group to a known value.  I can't find the info in the docs.  what is the smb.conf line I should add?  I asked in #samba, no response.
<DarkSmoke> hey
<cbill> dursty, failsafe gnome
<DarkSmoke> is there some other torrent client for gnome
<DarkSmoke> other then transmision
<Gnea> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<cbill> darksmoke, lots i like deluge
<maxxist> DarkSnije Deluge is really nice
<quibbler> DarkSmoke: deluge
<DarkSmoke> something like ktorrent on kde
<Aggrav8d> azureus+ono ftw
<cbill> darksmoke, try deluge
<maxxist> wow I can type
<DarkSmoke> im new to gnome, im trying it out
<Quack[stinkpad]> i liked vuze/azureus for gnome
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> nah
<Quack[stinkpad]> but my absolute favorite is rtorrent <3
<n8tuserf> Quack[stinkpad] -> see /proc/filesystems   if UDF is supported by your kernel
<DarkSmoke> i hat azureus
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5567e1dd
<Dursty> smae frezze happens ...mouse can move...orange scren..eventually turns black
<Quack[stinkpad]> thanks i'll check that
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: all there
<cbill> dursty, did it work good on the livecd?
<Mood> is it recommended to edit "/etc/network/interfaces" file to include information on a wireless card (wlan0), with netmask, gateway, ssid, encryption, etc.?
<Dursty> no...same frezze
<SeaPhor> Dursty, is this a laptop or desktop?
<Quack[stinkpad]> doesn't look like UDF is supported :(
<Dursty> desktop
<Dursty> intel 2.ghz
<Mood> i haven't touched the "/etc/network/interfaces" file, but my wireless card still works beautifully. it just looks like ifdown and ifup do not work
<cbill> dursty, so is this on the livecd that its happening?
<Dursty> pentitum 4....no graphics card
<Trevski13> I have 4 OSs installed 3 windows 1 ubuntu grub recognizes (and will boot) two of the windows OSs but not the third, it's like it isn't there (but it IS), does anyone have any suggestions? I have a fully detailed explanation as well.....
<Dursty> both
<Quack[stinkpad]> what kind of chipset?
<quentusrex> what tftpd server is recommended.
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> can you ping 192.168.1.19 ?  who set the gateway address?
<Gnea> Dursty: did you build it or did someone else?
<Dursty> been wanting to try...apt-get remove compiz...mom's computer..she's away on vacation...and I've mucked it up
<cbill> well it was 4 hours of dependency hell, but i got the new version of OpenMovieEditor, lol
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: that's what I mentioned earlier, I have no idea what that belongs to, how it got set, and there is no host there, no ping response, no device on my network with the address
<n8tuserf> Mood -> you did  sudo ifdown yournicnamehere   ?
<matrix> hello
<Dursty> apt-get remove compiz...but not sure where or how to use it...but forums seem to suggest it may help
<Gnea> Dursty: ...did she have Ubuntu on there already or did you go and replace her windows with it?
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> well you then you have to reset your wifi  (eth1) to reacquire and ip address from your AP
<Dursty> nope...wiped XP and wanted to start again
<Mood> n838901: yes. but ifdown/ifup do not work. i believe it's because there's no entry in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> by doing   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sa|nd> i want to install some thing like ipcop on ubuntu ?
<sa|nd> eny body can help me
<Gnea> Dursty: and you DID back her documents up first, right?
<FAJALOU> how can i check to see if my ip address is dynamic; i know that my internal ip is the same always, but what about the other way around.
<Dursty> lol...she doesn't have documents...she's old
<n8tuserf> Mood -> right, so put the entry in
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: can do, please stand by
<Gnea> Dursty: that's rather... insulting
<Mood> n838901: there's no GUI for /etc/network/interfaces?
<ftab> is there any way to stream online TV in Ubuntu?
<DarkSmoke> lol
<n8tuserf> FAJALOU -> almost sure it is dynamic -- lest you paid extrad to your ISP for the static
<FAJALOU> nope lol :)
<Gnea> Dursty: if you were smart, you'd reinstall XP and then use Wubi
<Dursty> lol...she's my mom...and knows I love her...but computers arn't her thing...appearnently not mine either! she simly uses it for news, weather and e-mail (web-based)
<Zyark> n8tuserf: depends on the config of the router ;9
<Gnea> !wubi | Dursty
<ubottu> Dursty: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ftab> is there any way to stream online TV in Ubuntu?
<sa|nd> hellol
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: the rougue entry remains, I have to mention this has been set up this way for months but I never bothered to fix it, the device has been unplugged multiple times, the system reboted a few also
<sa|nd> i want to install some thing like ipcop
<n8tuserf> Zyark -> he confirmed he did not pay extra
<sa|nd> eny body can help me //
<sa|nd> on ubntu
<Trevski13> I have 4 OSs installed 3 windows 1 ubuntu. grub recognizes (and will boot) two of the windows OSs but not the third, it's like it isn't there (but it IS), does anyone have any suggestions? I have a fully detailed explanation as well.....
<sa|nd> i want to install ipcop on ubntu
<Zyark> n8tuserf: you dont have to pay extra to have a local static ip :p
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> what do you mean rouge entry ? which one?
<Dursty> nope what is done is done...no more xp...partition is gone and have boot cd of ubuntu
<Gnea> Dursty: so she is okay with this?
<Zyark> n8tuserf: which in most cases are prefered for portforwarding ect
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: 192.168.1.19
<Zyark> n8tuserf: or just a DHCP reservation ;)
<Dursty> must focus on getting this working and breaking the ties with evil microsoft
<Quack[stinkpad]> come on man
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: in the route info, its still showing that after net reset
<Quack[stinkpad]> bill and melinda gates foundation
<n8tuserf> Zyark -> most dont give you static, its a valuable commodity, remember the issue of address running out?
<sa|nd> i need help installing this http://www.ipcop.org/ on my ubntu
<Dursty> learning a new os will help her fend of dementia...like DS brian trainer
<Mood> n838901: btw, it doesn't appear secure to define the wireless info directly in /etc/network/interfaces...
<Zyark> n8tuserf: aye, but im  still talking local ip adresses, not external
<DarkSmoke> why can't i install vmware on a system with kvm enabled?
<DarkSmoke> :/
<Quack[stinkpad]> so Dursty, you are unable to get livecd to work either?
<sa|nd> so i can use ubntu and chating and watching movis and mange my network ?>
<Gnea> Dursty: okay, your cause is noble - considering ballmer is in charge now - i got my mom to use ubuntu as well ;)
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> paste your /etc/network/interfaces  file contents
<sa|nd> eny body here can help p-lz
<Dursty> correct...no live cd...
<Quack[stinkpad]> are you sure the cd's not messed up?
<Sergeant_Pony> I did a buch of updates to my dual boot laptop, now it won't boot to ubuntu. say's hd is in read only mode. can anyone suggest a fix?
<Dursty> get to logon...then it stuffs up
<sa|nd> hell0oooooooooooooo
<Gnea> !patience | sa|nd
<ubottu> sa|nd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: Ah, there it is, the .19 address shows in that file
<Trevski13> I have 4 OSs installed 3 windows 1 ubuntu. grub recognizes (and will boot) two of the windows OSs but not the third, it's like it isn't there (but it IS), does anyone have any suggestions? I have a fully detailed explanation as well..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6654964#post6654964
<n8tuserf> Zyark -> then pay attention to the question he asked, you're jumping to confused things
<sa|nd> so
<Dursty> where and how do I use "rm -rf ~/.config"
<sa|nd> gena its hard ?
<Quack[stinkpad]> what if you try to install kubuntu
<Dursty> or commands like sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Dursty> sudo apt-get remove compiz-core
<rakudave> Sergeant_Pony: which OS did you update?
<Sergeant_Pony> rakudave: Ubuntu
<ftab> is there any way to stream online TV in Ubuntu?
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> paste your /etc/network/interfaces  file contents
<Gnea> Dursty: in the terminal ->  Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Quack[stinkpad]> is there a way to stream online tv in windows?
<Zyark> n8tuserf: not at all, no equipment information was given.. Now a days a combined modem/router is very common.. therefore him using a bridged modem is not that common..
<Dursty> can't get that far
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7aec23c2
<Gnea> Dursty: why not?
<rakudave> Sergeant_Pony: Ok, and what does Ubuntu to or not do when booting?
<Dursty> frezzes after logon
<Quack[stinkpad]> so Dursty, does it freeze AT the logon, or when you try to log on?
<Gnea> Dursty: is there a make/model?
<mroc1> trouble with partitioning in the 64bit live cd.  trying to set up a dual boot.  can anyone help me?
<Dursty> right after...type name in hit enter...then orange screen..nothing else happens, but mouse moves
<Gnea> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SeaPhor> Gnea, Dursty cant get there, is it possible need the noacpi in the boot config? or is it beyond that?
<Gnea> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Quack[stinkpad]> dursty, have you tried kubuntu? maybe gnome is messing it up
<Aggrav8d> Hey, #ubuntu.  I'm running ubuntu 8.01 server and when i edit files over the samba share the file's group ownership gets changed.  I want to either leave the group as it was or force the group to a known value.  I can't find the info in the docs.  what is the smb.conf line I should add?  I asked in #samba, no response.
<Dursty> no make or model...made by some hole in wall
<Sergeant_Pony> rakudave: It goes to do a hard drive check and stopps, say's hd is in read only mode. Asks me for root pw for maintenance shell. I typed in my pw and it say's incorrect.
<Dursty> havn't tried that
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> correct those entries, and remove the unneccesary ones
<Gnea> Dursty: you should add this to the boot line:  pci=routeirq
<quibbler> sa|nd: why do you need ipcop , if you are running ubuntu you have a firewall
<jordan_> Trying to install windows should I install windows on two partions one for the os and one for everything else?
<Dursty> how do I do that noapci stuff...where and how
<Gnea> Dursty: just press F6 when you boot the CD and after you hit enter for 'English'
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: processing.. lol, yea I put that info in there static,..around the time this problem started happening, guess I hit 9 by mistake there
<Dursty> where do you add this stuff?
<Dursty> ok trying now
<Gnea> Dursty: when you press F6, it will allow you to edit the boot line at the bottom of the screen - it will already be at the end of it
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: working perfectly now, thank you n8tuserf lol
<rakudave> Sergeant_Pony: Have you tried bootign an older kernel yet?
<Gnea> Dursty: so you just have to press spacebar, then noapic pci=routeirq
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> hope you learned something.. :P
<Sergeant_Pony> rakudave: I have 3 kernels on the grub menu. I tried all 3, same thing happened.
<BlindCamel> still having video driver issues can some one help me
<Gnea> BlindCamel: only if you tell us what the problem is
<youngcoder> BlindCamel, feel like being more specific?
<youngcoder> Gnea, get out of my brain lol
<Gnea> youngcoder: nou! ;)
<youngcoder> haha
<jmichelsen> hah I certainly did, and just for the record, this computer runs my tv which is a very old TUBE tv and regular stuff like the computer text and interfaces are VERY hard to make out, ssh is the only way I can read any info I need to from it, and so when I put that stuff in the network gui..I couldn't even really tell what I was typing! :-[
<n8tuserf> BlindCamel-> video drivers can be found at  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video  <-- i advised you to look for your drivers here earlier
<bluetoxi> hi, if i were to install winxp partition onto an external hd, will it work if i plug it into any computer?
<ari_stress> afternoon all
<bizkit> why is the penguin the offical masscot of linux?
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: thank you very much, you were very helpful and I did learn plently, as well as refresh some of those file locations
<BlindCamel> ubuntu will only run in low graphics mode says no drivers installed i have the driver file i need on my desktop it says to run it i run it and it says im running xserver and that i need to exit that befor installing the driver
<Quack[stinkpad]> because penguins can't fly
<bluetoxi> hi, if i were to install winxp partition onto an external hd, will it work if i plug it into any computer?
<n8tuserf> jmichelsen -> you are welcome..  am glad we were able to resolve it,
<mroc1> Gnea: read the dual-boot page and partitioning...neither mention anything about how to manually partition in a hardware raid 1 setup...and i know very little about raid.
<ice_cream> what is a winxp partition =P
<ziroday> bluetoxi: as in would you be able to read it?
<usser> bluetoxi, nope
<rakudave> Sergeant_Pony: Ohoh... might it be the HD itself? I had these problems once and it turned out the HD was overheating... other than that, i don't know... hope you don't have to reinstall :-/
<Gnea> bizkit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux
<ziroday> bluetoxi: or would you be able to start windows XP?
<usser> bluetoxi, winxp wont boot if it detects that hardware was changed
<jmichelsen> n8tuserf: have a good night lol, thanks again
<Gnea> mroc1: aaah, didn't know about the raid...
<Gnea> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Sergeant_Pony> rakudave: it's a dual boot winxp/ubuntu laptop. xp boots fine.
<Trevski13> I have 4 OSs installed 3 windows 1 ubuntu. grub recognizes (and will boot) two of the windows OSs but not the third, it's like it isn't there (but it IS), does anyone have any suggestions? I have a fully detailed explanation as well..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6654964#post6654964
<Zyark> !exim4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim4
<bluetoxi> then how can i install winxp to an external hd and make it work on any given computer
<Gnea> !info exim4
<ubottu> exim4 (source: exim4): meta-package to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.69-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Zyark> thnx Gnea  ;)
<rakudave> Sergeant_Pony: then i'm out of ideas :-(
<ziroday> bluetoxi: you need to ask that in ##windows, this is for ubuntu
<Gnea> bluetoxi: that might be better asked in #windows
<BlindCamel> n8tuserf i know i looked in the folders how ever im trying to install my nvidia drivers from this pkg1.run file and it says i have to exit xserver first how do i do that ?
<Sergeant_Pony> rakudave: thanks for the attempt :)
<Quack[stinkpad]> bluetoxi, how would you ever do that
<Quack[stinkpad]> you'd have to get new drivers for each thing
<Quack[stinkpad]> each machine
<Dursty> didn't work
<Zyark> bluetoxi: you can make it work, but it requires alot of work
<bluetoxi> but if i were to unhook it and rehook to another computer, wouldnt windows find new hardware automatically?
<usser> bluetoxi, i think you're looking for something like bartPE which is basically windows livecd
<Quack[stinkpad]> yeah i remember that, it was pretty cool but useless
<Gnea> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dursty> any other suggestions?
<n8tuserf> BlindCamel -> sudo telinit 1  to get into single user mode,  i dont know anything about your nvdia  pgk1.run file
<Gnea> Dursty: did anything change or were the results the same?
<bluetoxi> ill check out bartpe thanks
<Dursty> same results
<usser> bluetoxi, it would, and will fail to start because microsoft doesnt want you to swap harddrives like that. thats how they fight piracy
<Gnea> Dursty: try using one and not the other
<Dursty> foum said: simply deleting your ~/.config/ directory: sudo rm -rf ~/.config : might fix it
<Quack[stinkpad]> isn't there some way to tell what the last thing it does before freezing is?
<BedPost> Hey, I need some help with a sound problem. I have the sound currently maxed, but its still very quiet. It's about 1/10th as loud as it is in windows, same settings. Can anyone help?
<Gnea> Dursty: but you're on the livecd, right?
<Dursty> no....installed on drive
<ziroday> BedPost: you raised PCM levels?
<Gnea> Dursty: hrm... 8.04 or 8.10?
<ice_cream> BedPost, by maxed you mean..
<Dursty> 8.10
<Gnea> tried 8.04?
<Dursty> nope
<BedPost> ziroday: PCM levels?
<Gnea> it might work
<Dursty> figured newer would be better
<BedPost> ice_cream: the sound is 100%, yet is still very quiet.
<rakudave> BedPost: try opening the mixer (doubleclick on the speaker-icon)
<ice_cream> BedPost, important volume controls are Master, Headphone, PCM, PC Speaker, usually
<ice_cream> what is
<Gnea> Dursty: well, 8.04 is LTS, 8.10 ends in a few months
<Gnea> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Quack[stinkpad]> you figured wrong! but a new NEW 8.04 came out right?
<ziroday> BedPost: right click the volume control, open the volume control and raise the things labelled PCM
<Gnea> !jaunty | Quack[stinkpad]
<ubottu> Quack[stinkpad]: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<BedPost> rakudave/ice_cream/ziroday: PCM and Master are maxed.
<Dursty> ??? don't understand LTS
<rakudave> BedPost: then scroll through all settings, for ALSA as well as for OSS
<ziroday> BedPost: as well as anything else that look relevant (like front)
<SeaPhor> Dursty, Gnea also from same line after f6, noacpi acpi=off    try that
<ice_cream> and PC Speaker
<Gnea> !LTS | Dursty
<ubottu> Dursty: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Brando753> hey what was the program again for making wubi a partition
<mroc1> Gnea: those were helpful links, and i think i may have found my answer.  is there a way to determine if my system runs the "fakeraid" as opposed to actual hardware raid?
<Quack[stinkpad]> didn't they update the LTS thought
<Quack[stinkpad]> recently
<BedPost> Rakudave/ziroday: turns out its my front. anyway I can map my keyboard sound scroll to front? I'd hate to adjust it by mouse.
<Brando753> hey what was the program again for making wubi a partition, i think something went wrong :D
<ice_cream> it's your front..?
<Gnea> mroc1: where did you create the mirror at? with Ubuntu or on an adaptec card?
<ziroday> BedPost: does your keyboard have sound keys?
<ziroday> BedPost: the sound keys should modify Master
<bizkit> where can i sign up to the linux cult?
<Gnea> Brando753: wubi does that - and it doesn't make a partition, it just uses a file :)
<ziroday> bizkit: not here
<bizkit> darn
<Trevski13> so I've got a partitioning/multi-boot problem, a windows os can't be found:(
<mroc1> Gnea: the raid was configured by the manufacturer (dell), who claims it's hardware raid.
<BedPost> ziroday: yes, but wait, nevermind, now that I have front adjusted to a loud enough setting, the master volume adjust is fine. However, if I remember correctly (I've had this problem before), in a 4 speaker configuration, the sound only works for the front speakers.
<Brando753> no there was a program to make a physical partition from the virtual one wubi made
<Gnea> mroc1: ah yes, dell - it's hardware raid.
<BedPost> ziroday: but that's a problem for another day :) thanks for the help
<ziroday> BedPost: well master should do what you want :)
<ice_cream> i guess it depends on your vol app
<durt> bizkit: try #debian
 * ice_cream shrugs
<mroc1> Gnea: so then...the fakeraid info doesn't apply?
<Gnea> mroc1: correct.
<Brando753> hey what was the program again for making wubi a partition, i think something went wrong :D
<rakudave> BedPost: System > Settings > Audio, adjust the chanel at the bottom to Front
<Brando753> ;(
<Brando753> now i remembered its LVPM
<mroc1> Gnea: then i think i'm lost a little.  will intpreid just install automagically using the alternate cd with the true hardware raid?  it doesn't work graphically regardless from what i read.
<Trevski13> anyone? partitioning/multi-boot gone half bad?
<Gnea> mroc1: it should look at the entire raid as one harddrive and you should be able to partition and install
<mroc1> Gnea: ok, great.  i'll give it a shot in the morning.  thank you for your help.
<xpot>  The package vmware-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<xpot> Question: anyone know how to resolve the above error in aptitude/rpm/dpkg ?
<Gnea> !vmware | xpot
<ubottu> xpot: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<xpot> ubottu: already installed manually, and it works fine.  however, some instructions provided earlier for alien vmware-server.rpm broke ap
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xpot> titude
<xpot> great!
<Gnea> xpot: no, you're supposed to download and install the .tar, not the .rpm
<Gnea> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<xpot> Gnea: thanks for the info, I know that now.  It's a little too late.  Now I just need to figure out how to fix apt. Any suggestions?
<Trevski13> partitioning/multi-boot problems? anyone have knowledge in this area? details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6654964#post6654964 I can't boot to a windows OS after installing grub, any help would be über appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!
<Trevski13> ^self declared n00b!
<Gnea> xpot: what error message are you getting from:  sudo apt-get remove vmware-server? can you pastebin it please?
<Gnea> !dualboot | Trevski13
<ubottu> Trevski13: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xpot> Gnea: sure, hld
<Gnea> xpot: np
<jordan_> how do you see hardware details about your machine?
<gino541> hi all
<xpot> http://pastebin.com/d127bf7e5
<Gnea> Trevski13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309084
<gino541> hallo?
<durt> jordan_:lspci or lshw in a terminal
<Gnea> !ask | gino541
<ubottu> gino541: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xpot> Gnea: I get that message everytime I run apt-get
<Gnea> xpot: sec
<xpot> Gnea: np
<durt> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gnea> xpot: try this:   sudo dpkg --force-all --remove vmware-server
<gino541> how can i make work and ingrared device on usb port , in order to download pic from handy , with ubuntu  intrepid?
<gino541> infrared*
<Laurus> I'm trying to format an external USB drive using gparted. It was originally a Mac OS X drive. When I loaded it up in gparted I saw about 6 partitions that had about 28Kb of space; I erased all of them. Now there are is only one partition left, and an "unallocated" area of 128Mb. Should I delete this last partition, to unify all the space on the drive and then format, or should I simply format that one partition as is?
<Gnea> !irda | gino541
<ubottu> gino541: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<xpot> Gnea: that gives a better description of the error --> http://pastebin.com/d4a03f724
<Trevski13> ubottu: yes, I know how to dual boot (in that I've done it), but I've run into a complication I've never had before and really don't know what to do
<Trevski13> Gnea: that wasn't relevant enough to help :-/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usser> Laurus, do you need the data on there? if not i see no harm in deleting it. why waste perfectly good 128mb
<troublesh00ter> hello
<Laurus> usser: No I don't need any of the data, I've already copied it all to my laptop HD. I was just worried that if I deleted the last remaining partition, I wouldn't be able to create a new one or something.
<jordan_> how do you know if you ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit installed
<usser> Laurus, no you should not have any such problem.
<Laurus> usser: Okay I'm going to try deleting it then :)
<Gnea> xpot: you said you were able to convert the .rpm to .deb and install that, right?
<Gnea> Trevski13: i'm not sure then - that other thread seemed to have it all outlined just fine
<Laurus> usser: Do you recommend ext3 as a file system?
<xpot> it installed with errors... from that point on I have been left with this broken aptitude situation... I tried reinstall and remove with no d
<xpot> * no dice
<Gnea> xpot: is there a copy of the .deb in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<gino541> thank you very much :-)
<Gnea> gino541: cheers :)
<xpot> Gnea: checking...
<jordan_> or does it automattically use 64 bit if it is using a 64 bit processor
<Gnea> jordan_: depends if you installed 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu
<usser> Laurus, yea ext3 is pretty much standard choice nowadays
<worre> the paste whic you asked me yesterday is here http://pastebin.com/m3310d27c
<Laurus> usser: Okay. Thank you so much for all your help!
<Gnea> jordan_: uname -m
<jordan_> how do you know it came with hardy and i upgraded to intrepid
<usser> Laurus, no problem
<marky_mark> hello, i just installed Ubuntu. im a new Linux user. problem is it's been freezing a lot with caps lock blinking. i think it mainly happens when im updating. i tried looking up online but saw a lot of terms i didnt understand. any help would be greatly appreciated
<jordan_> i686
<Gnea> jordan_: it's 32-bit
<Trevski13> Gnea: it doesn't even have a solution to his problem does it? the only thing that would be leads nowhere :(
<jordan_> MF
<jordan_> those idiots
<Gnea> !language | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xpot> Gnea: negative... no copy of .dep in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Gnea> xpot: okay - you still have it somewhere else?
<jordan_> ok is it easy to upgrade it to 64
<jordan_> i will be installing 4 gb of ram
<Gnea> jordan_: it would require a re-installation
<worre> where i can get that smp?
<ammagendut> hi there
<usser> marky_mark, thats called kernel panic it means there's something seriously wrong with your installation could be malfunctioning or badly written/partially supported driver
<jordan_> omg
<xpot> Gnea: negative... after unsucessful attempts I rm'ed it... i can re-create it if I need it??
<ammagendut> does ubuntu have p2p software?
<Gnea> jordan_: if it was 64bit, the result of uname -m would be this:  x86_64
<Gnea> !p2p | ammagendut
<ubottu> ammagendut: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jordan_> and 32 bit if its i686
<Gnea> jordan_: correct.
<grumbel> I want to rebuild a package with a custom patch applied, how do I set the version number properly for that so that it doesn't confuse apt-get to much?
<jordan_> i can't believe dell i hope everything still works
<Laurus> usser: Ever heard of the error "Partition map has no partition map entry!" ?
<Gnea> jordan_: heh, did some sales person on the phone tell you that it'd be the 64bit flavor?
<jordan_> no, but why not make it 64bit
<jordan_> does hardy come with 64 bit?
<worre> hey guys i am serious. i need that smp
<Gnea> jordan_: never assume.
<Gnea> there is a 64-bit version of hardy
 * Gnea looks oddly at worre 
<jordan_> ok so I need to reinstall and wipe out everything?
<ammagendut> Gnea: is that p2p software for ubuntu? i have try to download but my ubuntu cant find the package
<Gnea> jordan_: if you have anything important, back it up first - but basically, yeah
<Gnea> ammagendut: yes, there are tons of p2p programs for ubuntu
<jordan_> theres a dell rescue dvd image
<Gnea> jordan_: is that on a separate partition? if so, you should leave that partition alone.
<ammagendut> Gnea: ok thanks.. i'll go to the page
<jordan_> not sure
 * xpot sends props to Gnea for managing such a busy room by himself. -=0)
<Gnea> jordan_: well, get your 64bit cd/dvd and see what it says - or install gparted and see for yourself
<Gnea> :)
<jordan_> i already made the dell rescue dvd image
<usser> Laurus, no. it says when you try to create a partition?
<Gnea> jordan_: oh, I misunderstood - sorry
<Laurus> usser: No, when I try to delete the first 8 "unknown" partitions, sdb1 through sdb8.
<Laurus> usser: They're all 256Kb or less.
<jordan_> i just got it today so i don't need to back up either
<jordan_> i'm worried there were drivers packaged that i will need
<Gnea> i doubt it
 * xpot pings Gnea to make sure he's not forgotten in this mess. ;)
<jordan_> anyway is using 32bit os on 64bit processor wasting half the processor?
<Gnea> ubuntu typically comes with every driver that it needs, for the most part
<Laurus> usser: I think I'll try to reformat all of the 8 weird partitions
<Laurus> usser: And THEN delete them :p
<Paddy_EIRE> jordan_no
<Gnea> xpot: blah!!! is it the same version they have on the site?
<Trevski13> jordan_ um.... no
<xpot> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> xpot: then yeah, it should work... in theory.
<ammagendut> ubuntu is anomity for windows virus.. but can those virus stay in ubuntu and then copy itself into usb flash?
<xpot> Gnea: VMware Server 2
<jordan_> so it would be slower using a 64bit os
<Gnea> jordan_: using 64bit would be faster, plus it'll recognize and use more than 4gigs of ram
<rakudave> but it will also fill more ram
<xpot> Gnea: I have already attempted to re-install and uninstall without success.  Are there any other methods to clean out aptitude?
<usser> Laurus, reformatting is a higher level operation than deleting the partition, usually deleting doesnt even care if the partition is intact. it will deal with anything, any random garbage. If it cant delete it, theres something really wrong.
<jordan_> ok so if its not wasting half the processor how would using a 64bit os be faster I don't understand that
<usser> Laurus, you are not booting from hdd you're trying to reformat are you?
<Laurus> usser: Ok, I see.
<Laurus> usser: I think I forgot to unmount it first.
<Laurus> usser: That's probably the problem.
<Gnea> xpot: it's looking for the original .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives/  so cleaning out would not be a good idea.
<Laurus> usser: I'll be right back, I'm going to reboot, plug it in, and see what happens.
<xpot> Gnea: I see.  Do you think recreating the .deb and throwing it in ../apt/archives then removing will do the trick?  (just trying to figure
<xpot>  my next step)
<Gnea> xpot: it might
<xpot> Gnea: thank you much.  Going to give it a shot.
<Trevski13> jordan_: yes Gnea is right, 32 won't quite recognize 4 GBs 64 recognizes something like 16 or 32GB I think (but I wouldn't swear to it) ...... it has to do with addressing I believe but again, I'm not 100% sure
<Trevski13> *32 vs 64 has do to with addressing I believe
<zurn> ware
<jordan_> but you can load 2 32bit instructions in a 64bit processor
<Trevski13> jordan_: no, it's not that simple
<jordan_> ok why does it say amd64
<jordan_> does that matter i have intell
<Light-> jordan_, ope
<Light-> nope*
<troublesh00ter> Hello, somebody known about ipwraw ?
<Light-> jordan_, its amd64 because amd were the first to release 64-bit cpus for the desktop market iirc
<smacky> how do I install and play a game besides using Wine
<Light-> smacky, you need to make sure the game is linux compatible first otherwise you cant
<Light-> smacky, UT2004 is a good one
<Trevski13> jordan_ exactly, they're just "showing off" that it's 64bit
<Gnea> jordan_: the way they made AMD64 is that it supports both AMD and Intel 64bit procs (the AMD64 and EM64T)
<nbuntu> excuse me - but when  i use an app with hyperlinks and click them (eg Prism) the link doesnt open in firefox unless firefox is already open.  If firefox isnt open - then it will start, but only at a blank page rather than at the link. Firefox is my dafult browser.  Any ideas?
<Laurus> usser: It worked. Thanks for the help there.
<usser> Laurus, no problem
<BedPost> hey, what should I use for flash in firefox?
<Trevski13> jordan_ also all intel processors since core 2 have been 64bit I  believe
<smacky> is wine the only Viral deaql i can use ?
<rakudave> nbuntu: see if firefox is activated in "system - settings  - preferred apps"
<jordan_> yes there pentium4's are 64bit now
<nbuntu> rakudave: yes it is
<Laurus> usser: One last question: how do I make the drive writable? Right now it's read-only and I can't copy any files to it.
<koshar4> Trevski13 64bitcan adress a lot more ram than 32gig
<Ev0> are there any first person shooter games like counter-strike for *nix without having to install winE?
<troublesh00ter> hello, somebody can help me to install " ipwraw "
<nbuntu> Ev0: Alien Arena
<Trevski13> jordan_ also I was COMPLETELY über wrong earlier, 64 bit supports up to 16 Exabytes
<sfire> my raid array suddenly started doing a check on itself tonight.  Is it programmed to do this after a set time?
<Gnea> Ev0: openarena, quake, quake2, quake3, tremulous...
<usser> Laurus, what do you mean?
<O__o> hi if i change the permission of my home directory to drwxr-x--- , does this create any problem
<smacky> Here we go i am trying to install Wow And i dont want to use wine is there something else that i could use  ?
<koshar4> Ev0 i beleive there is a quake arena clone, and bzflag
<Laurus> usser: The drive seems to be read-only now.
<usser> Laurus, did u format it? you mounted it?
<Ev0> thank you Gnea, nbuntu
<rkpisanu> BedPost, try http://rkpisanu.altervista.org/doku.php?id=ubuntu_post_installazione and search flash
<_2> O__o no
<kebomix> how to stop people who attack my internet connection using switchsniffer  and net cut on my network ?
<Light-> Ev0: urban terror is the closest nix game to counter strike imo
<rakudave> ubuntu: then the problem could be prism...
<jordan_> yes i thought 64 bits was a lot larger than 32gb that would be 2^36
<Gnea> kebomix: setup a firewall using iptables
<nbuntu> rakudave: its not just prism that does it
<Ev0> Light, it's free?
<TheFunkbomb> So I'm getting this weird error from update manager.  "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following..."
<Light-> Ev0: yup
<worre> smacky, you need wine to play windows games like wow
<troublesh00ter> hello Gnea
<Ev0> can I get it with synaptic?
<rakudave> nbuntu: then i don't know :(
<Gnea> troublesh00ter: hi.
<_2> O__o 7[0-7][0-5]   wont cause any problems
<nbuntu> rakudave: ok thanks anyway
<TheFunkbomb> anyone having trouble getting updates?
<usser> Laurus, you can just chmod the mount point
<Light-> Ev0: nah, get it from their site. dont worry, you just double click the binary and it runs (make sure SDL is installed though)
<troublesh00ter> you know the ipwraw driver ?
<smacky> Thanks worre
<Gnea> nope
<usser> Laurus, if you want to it to be mounted on boot add a record to /etc/fstab
<Ev0> SDL???????? sorry new to *nix
<nbuntu> for anyone else out there:  when  i use an app with hyperlinks and click them (eg Prism or others) the link doesnt open in firefox unless firefox is already open.  If firefox isnt open - then it will start, but only at a blank page rather than at the link. Firefox is my default browser.  Any ideas?
<jordan_> so once i download this 64 bit how do i go about installing it over the old one just put in the cd?
<Trevski13> jordan_ yeah sorry about that, it's late and I don't think terribly well when it's late :D
<troublesh00ter> :(
<Laurus> usser: So, run sudo chown -R username:username /media/drive ?
<Gnea> TheFunkbomb: works fine here
<Light-> Ev0: search "libsdl" in synaptic and install it
<Ev0> Thank you Light
<Laurus> usser: Works! Excellent, thanks so much :)
<_2> Laurus if it's a linux filesystem then that should work
<kebomix> Gnea: what is iptables?
<Gnea> !iptables | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<usser> Laurus, yep
<Trevski13> jordan_ yeah, the easiest (in my opinion) would be to just put the CD in and when you go to choose the location make sure to check the "format partition" check box
<Trevski13> that way it'll wipe the partition before the install
<usser> Laurus, chown it if you're the only user, if there are more ppl you probably want to chmod it to 777 too
<Laurus> usser: Cool, thanks :)
<Ketrel> Question, if I'm going to run a program from a terminal, say xcalc, and I want it to not output to the terminal, how would I do that?
<Ketrel> xcalc >> /dev/null & didn't work
<usser> Ketrel, xcalc > /dev/null &
<Dragonfly> Hi there
<_2> Ketrel xcalc >/dev/null 2>&1 &
<Ketrel> usser: still outputs to terminal
<koshar4> ﻿jordan_: 2^64 bytes of RAM is something on the order of a billion gigabytes of RAM.
<_2> Ketrel it's probably outputting to stderr  thus 2>&1
<Ketrel> _2: can you break that down, (I want to understand how it works)
<Dragonfly> i need help with Printer sharing ><
<_2> Ketrel 2>&1 ties the output of (litterally redirrects it) stderr to stdout   so that the  >/dev/null catches all output
<joejc> is it possible to align icons to the right by default?
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea why I'm missing the key :(
<Trevski13> hoshar4 I posted the number above, it's 16 Exabytes, which is 1000 Pedabytes which is 1000 Gigabytes which is yeah 16 million Gigabytes of ram
<_2> Ketrel the three main *put's are  0 = stdin   1 = stdout  and  2 = stderr    there are others but that's all most people ever want/need to know about
<Ketrel> _2 ah ok, I think I get it, I wish I understood the syntax of that though, but that's something I'll have to read up on I guess
<jordan_> is that all koshar4
<Ketrel> anyways, thanks _2
<Dragonfly> could you guys help me set printer sharing for W****s??? I'm sort of lost
<Dragonfly> please
<cbill> hey, can someone help me with a libquicktime dependency?
<Trevski13> hoshar4 I posted the number above, it's 16 Exabytes, which is 1000 Pedabytes which is 1000*Terabytes which is 1000 Gigabytes which is actually 16 billion Gigabytes of ram
<_2> Ketrel common > redirrects stdout   while you can specify 1> stdout (redundant)   2> stderr   <<0 stdin     you can pipe them too
<TheFunkbomb> I really don't want to have to format this again :(
<lenovo> hi all
<lenovo> does anyone knows how to run rybka on ubuntu?
<Circs> Is there a way to lose all the changes you made to your top gnome bar?
<cbill> hi, libquicktime says "libdv:      Missing / Disabled (Go to http://libdv.sourceforge.net)" but i do have it installed
<Trevski13> *koshar4 (sorry I wrote your name wrong:D) I posted the number above, it's 16 Exabytes, which is 1000 Pedabytes which is 1000*Terabytes which is 1000 Gigabytes which is actually 16 billion Gigabytes of ram
<_2> cbill it's not saying it's missing it's saying it's broken.
<usser> Pedabytes=Petabytes :)
<Circs> I royally messed up my top bar in gnome, how can I fix it?
<Sergeant_Pony> rakudave: I found a solution to my problem
<cbill> _2, ok trying to fix
<_2> cbill the message "Missing / Disabled" is telling you that the library is hosed, has bad syntax which lacks the leading slash
<YouBucky> Evening all, how do I change a default icon in Ubuntu, I'd like an icon of my choosing for all SMB shares for example
<Trevski13> yes, thank you yay for typos!
<cbill> _2 i just fixed it with: ./configure --enable-gpl --with-libdv  :)
<usser> Circs, rm -rf ~/.gnome2 that will reset all your modifications though not just top bar
<lenovo> can someone tell me how to run rybka under ubuntu?
<Circs> usser: Ty
<ari_stress> thanks guys, i'm going home now. so sleepy. see u
<Circs> usser: Is that command safe, I've seen lots of videos where it breaks stuff
<usser> Circs, you will have to logout/login
<TheFunkbomb> fixed it!  Thanks internet!
<_2> cbill actually you didn't "fix" it, you worked around the issue.  but ok.
<usser> Circs, ask around if ppl confirm its safe, never trust a single person's opinion when it comes to rm -rf :)
<Circs> usser: Ty
<cbill> _2, ah that makes sense, hopefully it works in the end, lol
<usser> Circs, i mean ask here if rm -rf ~/.gnome2 is safe
<ranol> join #irssi
<cbill> _2, its for open movie editor - new version, its tough to install lol
<Circs> usser: Actually I'm reading the man page about that command so I know all about it instead of just getting an answer
<joejc> Is it possible to align desktop icons to the right by default?
<_2> cbill yeah, lot of bugs yet.   but that's what you get with bleeding edge
<cbill> _2, ya, we'll see in a few mins if it was worth it!
<O__o> how to check the sftp status when someone has log into the sftp?
<joot> lenovo, maybe this will help.. ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31659&page=4
<O__o> how to check the file transfering process in sftp?
<_2> O__o netstat ?  pstree ?
<O__o> netstat?
<_2> netstat --help
<Jekk> ciao
<O__o> i run netstat so many output
<fstxx> When my machine starts, towards the end of the daemon starting messages there is something that does not start correctly. But gnome starts and the text disappears from sight before I can read it. Are those daemon startingmessages logged anywhere?
<Jekk> c'è qualcuno?
<ValentineX> can i have linux mint animations in my ubuntu? :(
<ValentineX> linux mint nice animations when opening something
<rkpisanu> ciao jekk
<O__o> what kind of animation?
<_2> fstxx maybe   /var/log/syslog  /var/log/messages  /var/log/klogd    might tell you what failed
<Jekk> ciao ma italiano si parla qui?
<rkpisanu> no
<Jekk> come mai?
<ValentineX> 0__O how to type your alias :P there nice animations of opening, closing windows etc
<_2> !it | Jekk
<ubottu> Jekk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<O__o> u can probably set it in compiz manager
<Jekk> ok
<ValentineX> o--O how :o
 * O__o hehe
<ValentineX> i have compiz config
<O__o> wait let me check
<ValentineX> hey another thing my intel graphics are not installed properly :(
<fstxx> _2: But as far as you know, the messages that are actually printed on the console during boot are nort logged anywhere?
<aMuleAduGuest400> chi mi aiuta ?
<_2> fstxx no they arent
<simon127> if I have a bunch of email stuck in my mailq, and I want to forward them all to a different server, how would I do that?
<O__o> ValentineX, system | advance desktop mananger | effect | animation
<_2> fstxx they might still be displayed on tty8   depending on how your system is configured
<O__o> ValentineX, , system | preference| advance desktop effect setting | effect | animation
<O__o> u can change whatever u like
<O__o> i got fire effect going
<ValentineX> no advance desktop effect settings here
<_2> fstxx it would be worth looking.    ctrl+alt+f1  alt+left-arrow
<O__o> ValentineX, u have to install the manager
<ValentineX> 0__0 command?
<aMuleAduGuest400> chi mi aiuta ?
<troublesh00ter_> Hell0
<O__o> i forgot maybe sudo apt-get install ccsm ?
<fstxx> _2: I see. The files you mentioned are full of noise (info messages) that drowns out the signal (error messages). To find anything there I need to know which service that failed.
<joot> O__o, it is in synaptic under compiz
<_2> fstxx so filter for  fail or error
<bullgard4> What program makes another program to switch on at a predetermined time and switches it off at a later predetermined time?
<ValentineX> joot: in my country language urdu pakistan joot/jhoot means lie
<velko> bullgard4: the cron daemon?
<O__o> maybe sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ValentineX> simple-ccsm
<joot> ValentineX, It is only a nick name my real name John is not available
<_2> fstxx example   grep -iE '(error|fail)' /var/log/messages | less
<bullgard4> velko: I don't know.
<O__o> ValentineX, i am sure the command is  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fstxx> _2: yes, it was on C-A-F8. Thanks fore your help.
<dinesh372> Bareword "Sort" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.             Bareword "rar" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line1. why does this problem ioccuring
<dixonionthedemon> hiyas
<dixonionthedemon> trying to get used to ubuntu
<dixonionthedemon> first time using it
<ValentineX> O__o: compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<ValentineX>    :-/
<dixonionthedemon> anyone know how to get skype on ubuntu?
<_2> !welcome dixonionthedemon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<O__o> ValentineX, r u using ubuntu?
<dixonionthedemon> been trying to figure that out
<_2> !welcome | dixonionthedemon
<ubottu> dixonionthedemon: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<_2> heh
<O__o> ValentineX, 8.04?
<ValentineX> O__o: yes
<ValentineX> 8.10
<O__o> i am not sure 8.10
<O__o> i dont have 8.10
<quincunx55555> anyone here familiar with approx?
<dinesh372> why does this error is occuring       Bareword "Sort" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.             Bareword "rar" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line1.
<O__o> btu shoudl be in the same location
<ValentineX> dixonionthedemon: skype.com
<velko> bullgard4: the cron daemon is the traditional way of starting applications at certain times. but it's configured via text configuration file and i don't know if this is what you are looking for
<ValentineX> O__o: ok i open it tell me next
<dixonionthedemon> i tried that
<_2> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dixonionthedemon> keps sending me errors
<O__o> ValentineX, where r u?
<dinesh372> that is the error i got when itried to rename a file why?   Bareword "Sort" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.             Bareword "rar" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line1. why does this problem is occuring
<O__o> ValentineX, r u in the ccsm?
<ValentineX> O__o: at home why?
<ValentineX> O__o: yes yes there are categories at left
<O__o> ValentineX, i mean ru at the ccsm?
<O__o> goto effect
<O__o> animation
<_2> !u | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<O__o> then u can pick whateva u like there
<dinesh372> that is the error i got when itried to rename a file why? Bareword "Sort" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.  Bareword "rar" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line1. why does this problem is occuring
<dixonionthedemon> O_o
<dixonionthedemon> :?
<dixonionthedemon> *?
<O__o> _2, how r u
<dixonionthedemon> cant figure out some of the things that they r talking about on that
<dixonionthedemon> im like a total newb to skype
<dixonionthedemon> *ubuntu
<dixonionthedemon> ...
<_2> O__o documentation for restricted ubuntu is at ....
<O__o> everyone uses skype
<dixonionthedemon> was using vista fer the longest time then decided to switch to ubuntu
<O__o> dixonionthedemon, how long u been using computer?
<dixonionthedemon> fer awhile
<rkpisanu> dixonionthedemon,  wget http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<rkpisanu>  sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype*.deb
<dixonionthedemon> my computer is only a year and 3 months old
<ValentineX> for a while lol :D
<ValentineX> only :D
<|_ocke> you know honestly what my biggest problem with windows is that is totally great in linux
<|_ocke> when you scroll the mousewheel, it scrolls the window your pointer is in
<_2> "was using vista fer the longest time"  hehhe longest time,,, compaired to what?     longest time... :)
 * quincunx55555 started with slackware in '95
<|_ocke>  in windows you have to click on whatever window first
 * |_ocke started with slackware 3.4
<|_ocke> i dont know what year that was but probably like 96 or 97 or something
<ValentineX> O__o: any way to preview my effects before enabling them?
<quincunx55555> I was so impressed when I installed ubuntu
<_2> |_ocke you were running linux for the longest time....
<dixonionthedemon> fer me it was like in 94-95
<dixonionthedemon> ish
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<O__o> ValentineX, i am not sure
<O__o> ValentineX, i just enable them
<|_ocke> ziroday, i know i know
<_2> dixonionthedemon vista was only released a very few years ago...
<|_ocke> i've been in here for a couple years now
<ValentineX> O__o: do they make 2.0Ghz 1GB ram pc slow?
<|_ocke> i'm actually banned from ubuntu-offtopic..
<quincunx55555> anyone here use "approx", or other programs to get one computer to look at a local computer for repository downloads?
<|_ocke> not i
<O__o> i dont think so
<|_ocke> i've always had a fast net connection and only one or two ubuntu pcs
<O__o> this is not MS aero crap
<quincunx55555> my isp caps my bandwidth, and since both computer download mostly the same stuff, I've been trying to figure how to get them to share
<_2> ziroday yeah you are right,  sorry.   that vista for the longest time  statement just struck me so comically
<O__o> what system u guys uses the longest time?
<ValentineX> O__o: after enabling effects nothing happened should i logout then login again?
<O__o> u dont need to log out
<smacky> what else is there beside wine to run window apps
<O__o> where did u change the setting?
<O__o> "open animation " tab?
<_2> quincunx55555 common storage area ?  sshfs maybe ?    or a caching server ?
<Wille_eee> lp
<quincunx55555> smacky, Cedega is used for windows games
<ValentineX> O__o: compizconfig settings
<aron> i'd like to ask if somebody can help me to setup awstats?
<O__o> ValentineX, i mean in effect | animations
<durt> smacky: You either virtualize windows under ubuntu/linux or you dualboot
<O__o> ValentineX, there are 6 tabs
<quincunx55555> _2, with approx, you can get one machine to check another for packages before checking the internet
<syn-fin> does ubuntu support nvidia 9800 gtx?
<O__o> close animation, effect settings, focus animation, min animation, open animation, shade animationm
<ziroday> syn-fin: yes
<smacky> how do i virualize windows
<_2> quincunx55555 yeah,  there are also caching proxy services for linux   would make that more seemless
<|_ocke> smacky, cedega and crossover, but both are based on wine and not opensource/free
<ziroday> syn-fin: as long as you use the latest version (8.10)
<|_ocke> syn-fin, if its nvidia, ubuntu pretty much supports it
<syn-fin> ziroday, its supported 100%? I.E. CUDA is supported?
<_2> quincunx55555 right now the most common name eludes me.
<quincunx55555> _2 it seems like that is what "approx" does.  From comments that I googled, people were favoring approx to the other similar apps
<smacky> i done tried crossover it dont work
<ziroday> syn-fin: not sure about CUDA support sorry. I know that is has 3D acceleration.
<ValentineX> O__o: in effects where those tabs?
<joot> quincunx55555, Is this what you want...http://www.osnews.com/story/20724/Keryx_Updating_GNU_Linux_Without_Broadband
 * ValentineX test
 * ValentineX wants to try jaunty
<_2> quincunx55555   squid  maybe
<quincunx55555> thanks joot
<ValentineX> O__o: thanks a lot they are not working i shall give them time later
<joot> quincunx55555, NP :-)
<askand> Is there a way I can use the screen of my asus eee beside my stationary computerscreen over wifi?
<durt> smacky: By using virtualbox or Vmware or Qemu or others: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization
<ziroday> askand: only using VNC but that doesn't sound like what you want
<_2> quincunx55555 if you are only talking about the debian packages  then  their are several ways and yes approx is one
<smacky> durt vmware was what i was trying to think of  Thanks
<askand>  ziroday: nah I would like to extend my stationary screen to the asus eee
<dinesh372> that is the error i got when i tried to rename a file why?         Bareword "Sort" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1. Bareword "rar" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line1. why does this problem is occuring
<smacky> have a good one you guy's catch y'all on my next mess up
<Goliath23> hi
<quincunx55555> _2, yea, I'm not sure if approx is supposed to be running on both machines, where the config file is supposed to be (one machine, or both)
<Goliath23> I have problems with my Alps touchpad on intrepid. It seems it is detected as synaptics touchpad and uses wrong parameters.
<durt> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Goliath23> I found a forum entry which described how to change xorg.conf to make it work. however, my xorg.conf is almost empty and overwritten on reboot. and it seems that my settings have no effect. how can I overwrite the (wrong) default settings?
<_2> quincunx55555 it might also be to your liking to just share the /var/cache/apt/packages/  with the remote box  mounting it on the dir of the same name   again sshfs would work well for that.
<usser> askand, you may try X forwarding with ssh, and run apps from your stationary computer on eee but im not sure if thats exactly what u need
<_2> quincunx55555 that's a pretty easy fast and simple setup
<dixonionthedemon> with trying to get skype i keep getting the following
<quincunx55555> _2, yea, actually, thanks.  I would have never thought of that
<dixonionthedemon> ERROR - Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt-core
<usser> askand, you can basically make your desktop forward X apps to the eeepc its not quite extended dekstop, more like dual view with two separate X server for each monitor
<_2> quincunx55555 welcome.   i actually used that setup for a while, i'm on dialup and don't want to dl any more than i have to.
<aMuleAduGuest400> cè qualche esperto di linux
<askand> usser: that sounds about what I want but sounds difficult :)
<bazhang_> !it | aMuleAduGuest400
<ubottu> aMuleAduGuest400: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<quincunx55555> _2 when my ISP throttles me down after downloading too much per month, it's worse than dialup
<_2> quincunx55555 no. you have forgotten how slow dialup is.
<joot> dinesh372, you probably need to go to #perl
<usser> askand, not really
<quincunx55555> _2 well, I can only connect after 11pm, and then only text chat, maybe download a text web page
<usser> askand, all you need is ssh server on the desktop and client on eeepc
<_2> quincunx55555 heh.  yeah  that's about the same.
<usser> askand, sudo apt-get install openssh-server on the server
<aSHWIN> i need to optimize performance of nfs what are the parameters
<user_> gorski: (since intrepid a lot of stuff is determined automatically so xorg.conf isnt the top reference for settings anymore)
<askand> usser: that I have
<user_> gorski: sorry
<dinesh372> joot: how can it be done going to perl
<usser> askand, sudo apt-get install openssh-client on the eee
<user_> Goliath23: (since intrepid a lot of stuff is determined automatically so xorg.conf isnt the top reference for settings anymore)
<gorski> :)
<usser> askand, now try ssh'ing into the desktop with ssh -X -C username@computername
<_2> usser umm i know it's not really needed, but the ssh meta package depends on both the server and client
<user_> Goliath23: what is the url of the forum entry you found?
<_2> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bazhang_> aMuleAduGuest400, /join #ubuntu-it
<_2> simple to remember and reccomend   ^
<usser> _2, ah thanks, but does ubuntu come with ssh-client by default?
<gthj> the netbeans is looks like visual c++ and borland c++ builder?
<CAiRO_> how can i regenerate the control.stub for the restricted-modules package?
<usser> gthj, nothing like it, its written in java after all, but pretty much all the features of visual C++ are there
<_2> usser as far as i know all default ubuntu installation methoods do have the client by default  but that still doesn't assume that they havent removed things.
<aron> please,who can help me to set up awstats?
<CAiRO_> for the kernel itself and the modules packages, i could do ./debian/rules debian/control.stub but it doesn't work for the restricted modules
<joot> dinesh372, just put   /join #perl
<_2> and that assumption can, like any other assumption, bite you!
<usser> heh
<gthj> ok thank you
<simon127> so anyone know how to backup/export mailq?
<askand> usser: what is supposed to happend when I run that? : o
<joot> dinesh372, also there is much google on bareword not allowed
<usser> askand, it should ask for the password, the one that u use on the server
<askand> usser: yep
<quincunx55555> thanks everyone!
<usser> askand, go ahead and enter it
<Ketrel> I'm having a big problem trying to mount a windows share from command line, I keep getting: mount error 13 = Permission denied
<Ketrel> I KNOW my credentials are correct
<askand> usser: and now it looks like a regular ssh session
<usser> askand, yes
<ValentineX> MY screen refresh rate is set to zero how to increase that?
<usser> askand, try to run xterm
<ichbinesderelch> Ketrel: ran it with sudo?
<user_> simon127: #ubuntu-server might help you, or the channel of your mail-server (exim?)
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: I have to
<Ketrel> it won't even let me run it without
<fiveofoh> ValentineX: If your screen refresh rate is set to zero, how are you chatting?
<Ketrel> mount: only root can do that
<askand> usser: ah, that did work :)
 * fiveofoh is feeling rather biting tonight
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: my command: sudo mount //192.168.1.170/c$ ./smb_share/ -t cifs -o username=andrew,password=123456
<usser> askand, right so you can open X apps from the server on the ee
<ValentineX> fiveofoh: wait i upgrade to jaunty
<usser> askand, do you run gnome on the server
<askand> usser: yes
<usser> askand, it may look weird and break things, but still try running gnome-session
<usser> askand, if it doesnt work just kill ssh connection
<_2> usser while thinking about ssh,  i setup sshd to pause 10 seconds before authenticating  then limit the grace time to 30 seconds and the number of retries to 2     overkill i'm sure, but keeps kids from eating up bandwidth with ssh nobody@your.ip and trying to brute force it       just a thought.
<Yossarian> hey peeps
<ichbinesderelch> Ketrel: can you ping the other computer in lan?
<ValentineX> fiveofoh: http://imagebin.ca/view/PfCp0G.html
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: yup
<Yossarian> i'm using intrepid x64 on a toshiba A130. everything works fine, except for when i plug in my headphones, nothing happens and the speakers keep sounding on, headphones mute.
<Yossarian> what can i do?
<usser> _2, i'd just change the port :)
<usser> _2, and set UsersAllowed in sshd.conf
<_2> and, while i am thinking about ssh,   why would permission on ~/ matter to ssh whether it reads the public key from ~/.ssh/  or not  ?
<ichbinesderelch> Ketrel: do you have sambafs installed?
<_2> usser yes allowing only specific users is good too
<ichbinesderelch> Ketrel: sry smbfs
<Ketrel> [34250.008242] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Ketrel> [34250.008253] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13
<Ketrel> [34250.008262] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13
<Ketrel> (and yes I do)
<_2> usser security by obscurity, port change is a deturant to whom ?
<Ketrel> (That's a dmesg | tail )
<Yossarian> bump
<ValentineX> fiveofoh: even i cannot change that zero there is no other option http://imagebin.ca/view/nWlqgVU.html
<gthj> usser, do you know an ide that makes the same thing that visual c++ and borland c++ builder do?
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: same error if I substitute mount.cifs for mount -t cifs
<usser> _2, well most scanners are automatic and those kids never bother or lack knowledge to scan ports
<_2> gthj have you looked at kdevelop ?
<ichbinesderelch> Ketrel: tried mounting it with -t smbfs?
<_2> usser exactly
<|_ocke> holy crap i hadn't looked at the userlist lately, 1280 users!
<gthj> no, but ill looking for...
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: I've tried, same error
<_2> |_ocke yeah it't way down,,, wonder why ?
<Yossarian> bump :(
<|_ocke> that's down??
<ichbinesderelch> Ketrel: how dos your credential file look like?
<_2> |_ocke yeah. catually
<_2> act.*
<|_ocke> last i remember looking, it was like 4-500
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: as far as I know, I'm not using one
<usser> askand, with that kind of setup you may end up with panels overlapping,rendering issues etc, so what i do is i run a simple window manager like fluxbox or openbox with a single ssh window open then run gnome-sessions, helps it keep cleaner
<Ketrel> as I said before
<user_> Yossarian: does it work, if you mute the speakers manually?
<Ketrel> my command: sudo mount //192.168.1.170/c$ ./smb_share/ -t cifs -o username=andrew,password=123456
<|_ocke> ubuntu is really catching on mainstream
<_2> |_ocke sure that wasn't #kubuntu
<|_ocke> most people i talk to in the it set, and at least half of the people in every other set have at least heard of it
<_2> |_ocke #kubuntu  runs around that number
<fr4nkg05> :P
<Yossarian> user_: no. nothing happens when i plug the headphones in. but it did work under vista :\
<|_ocke> _2, no, it was this chan, i havent noticed the number for probably more than a year
<Guest92063> I need to reinstall ubuntu but i also want a partition for windows vista, would it be easier to install vista first then install ubuntu?
<|_ocke> jedi06, just use parted to resize your win partition
<usser> jedi06, yea windows first
<askand> usser: thanks!
<_2> |_ocke you must have looked durring a netsplit or something.
<usser> askand, no problem
<jedi06> yea thought it would be easier to do windows first
<|_ocke>  oh from blank disk
<user_> Yossarian: does it work, if you mute the speakers manually (via sound control)? Are your manual settings ignored by the system?
<|_ocke> yeah definitely windows first :P
<|_ocke> it s greedy with the mbr
<jedi06> yes
<fiveofoh> jedi06: Heck yes
<Yossarian> user, i have no idea. if i mute the speakers, they will go mute, but still no headphone
<fiveofoh> jedi06: Windows, oldest to newest, then Linux
<jedi06> and it will mount the ntfs volume for me
 * fiveofoh is triple booting with Vista/XP/Ubuntu
<fiveofoh> And yes
<_2> !dualboot | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<GreenDelta> On my ubuntu machine every video (even the visualization of rhythmbox) flickers horribly... is this a codec problem? and when yes, how can i fix it?
<jedi06> yes i know
<|_ocke> ntfs is supported since like breezy or earlier heh
<durt> Guest92063: yes, for the sole reason that windows over writes the MBR
<jedi06> i thought about getting xp but i don't know why i need it if i have vista
<Ketrel> ichbinesderelch: any idea/
<user_> Yossarian: do you mean that speaker output and headphone output are on the same level whenever you change one of them?
<Yossarian> no
<Yossarian> i can change them seperately
<Yossarian> but no sound from headphone
<fiveofoh> jedi06: Cause it's less resource hungry
<fiveofoh> I just had it laying around
<|_ocke> jedi06, i'd say for the one reason (besides many others) that every website and everything else you do on the computer gets sent through the NSA and homeland defense dept before hitting its target
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: are you using compiz?
<user_> Yossarian: hmm, have you tried unmuting headphone or turning volume to max?
<k1ko> GreenDelta: try turning off the visual effects :) System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects>None
<|_ocke> jedi06, that is in vista, not in xp
<GreenDelta> yeah i am using compiz...
<jedi06> lol
<jedi06> didn't know about that
<Yossarian> user, of course
<|_ocke> yep
<_2> |_ocke selinux
<|_ocke> its true
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: you have to change with video output drivers for the various apps, totem, mplayer etc...
<|_ocke> _2, any linux..
<_2> nevermind
<user_> !sound | Yossarian
<ubottu> Yossarian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alpaka> Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex; I can't empty the trash in evolution, everytime I want to empty trash I have to enter the following code in the terminal: http://rafb.net/p/nCPvOr25.html
<GreenDelta> k1ko: if i turn off compiz, it works fine, but i want to have both...
<alpaka> what's possibly wrong? is there anyone else who is experiencing similar symptoms? I have even tried reinstalling evolution and deleting the ".evolution" folder
<Yossarian> tried most of those
<GreenDelta> ezerhoden: what exactly do you mean?
<user_> Yossarian: try all of those ;-) also does google suggest anything: intrepid sound problems $your-computermodel
<CAiRO_> how can i build the restricted modules only for one specific flavour?
<Yossarian> http://arbitraryusefulinfo.wordpress.com/2007/10/10/configuring-headphones-for-ubuntu-704-on-a-toshiba-a135-s2356/ tried this and it messed up my sound completely. had to reinstall ALSA.
<_2> alpaka unless there is an ownership/permissions issue   it would have to be a bug in the app i guess
<_2> alpaka and sense you have deleted ~/.evolution/mail/local that kinda rules out permissions
<Yossarian> thing is, i have perfect sound, just not through the headphones, so i don't know what to start messing around with
<Yossarian> isn't there some sort of jack sensing applet?
<_2> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: one second, what app are you using? totem?
<alpaka> _2: here's the bug's page, it's been crawling in evolution since version 0.9
<alpaka> _2: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213072
<_2> there ya go
<_2> alpaka so script your three commands an make a symlink to the desktop
<GreenDelta> ezerhoden: its in all aps... rhythmbox, totem, vlc
<alpaka> _2: sorry i'm a dummy, symlink to what?
<k1ko> GreenDelta: GPU?
<GreenDelta> k1ko: what do you mean? what GPU i have?
<alpaka> _2: wish I could find a way to recreate the bug for developers
<k1ko> GreenDelta: nVidia or aTi
<koshar4> GreenDelta model of your video card
<GreenDelta> k1ko: ATI 4850
<k1ko> cool :) mine too
<k1ko> i have the same problem
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: you can try gstreamer-properties and change video output to X Window System (No Xv)
<k1ko> and i used to search for solution
<k1ko> but i got tired...
<GreenDelta> ezerhoden: i this a programm?
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: and if you use mplayer, edit the ~/.mplayer/config and change the line vo=xv to vo=x11
<Yossarian> bump, i have no idea what to do :(
<Yossarian> and i really don't wanna go back to vista *sob*
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: i have never used rythembox but if it uses gstreamer then it should be ok after the 1st fix
<Heliodor> Helluh
<k1ko> GreenDelta: go to the terminal and type gstreamer-properties ... a window will popup
<Heliodor> It takes like 10 minutes until eth1 is up, is there any way to speed this up?
<user_> Yossarian: you could test with a livecd of jaunty (devel branch)
<GreenDelta> k1ko: k
<boshhead> Are there any good free browsers besides firefox? (Ideally it would also support flash and such). Mainly I'm looking for a browser that doesn't crash after 10 minutes of browsing.
<ice_cream> lol
<sfire> Heliodor, the easiest way would be to set it up for a static IP.. but I wonder what is taking DHCP so long
<ice_cream> boshhead, maybe you should take it easy and not blame the best browser for crashing ;)
<k1ko> GreenDelta: then go to [tab]video and under Default Output choose plugin to be X Window System (No Xv)
<ezerhoden> boshhead: epiphany, opera, links2 -g
<sfire> Heliodor, you are using a router correct?
<GreenDelta> k1ko: it works fine
<Yossarian> no other way of making it work?
<GreenDelta> k1ko: thx :)
<boshhead> ice_cream: What makes it the best? And I'm just stating a fact... it really does crash on me extremely often.
<k1ko> GreenDelta: the idea was ezerhoden's :) 10x him
<user_> Yossarian: at the moment in this channel nobody knows the solution
<GreenDelta> ezerhoden: ok thx to you, sry i mixed it up :P
<Yossarian> oh bummer :(
 * ice_cream sighs
<ezerhoden> GreenDelta: yep, np
<Yossarian> but if it helps: in vista, i had to set the headphones as the default output before it would work. before i did, it did the same thing as in ubuntu
<boshhead> ice_cream: I'm not complaining about a once a day thing. The vast majority of my browsing sessions end in crashes, rather than quits.
<Yossarian> but in ubuntu i can't find a switch for it
<Heliodor> sfire: Yes, there is a router. But dmesg waits for the link to get ready to get up, so i am not sure that it is the router that is the problem. It is configured as static already with networkmanager properly disabled.
<ror> hey, does anyone know which compiz plugin has the window switcher on ctrl+alt+up? I've lost it and can't find which ccsm plugin it's in :(
<ice_cream> boshhead, k, keep thinking it's firefox
<k1ko> Yossarian: which program you use to listen music?
<boshhead> ice_cream: well what is it, then?
<Yossarian> rhythmbox, vlc for videos
<Heliodor> sfire: funny thing is, i have two network cards and both take time to come up.
<loom__> does anyone know the name of the CLI program which is spec. for last.fm ?
<sfire> Heliodor, using the same ethernet cable?
<Heliodor> sfire: and i dont have this problem in windows, or os x
<sfire> hmmm
<Heliodor> sfire: umm, you think it might be the cable?
<sfire> I've seen network cables do really funny things
<Heliodor> sfire: Good point, il check into that
<sfire> is this the same cable that works fine in windows?
<Heliodor> sfire: no, i had two cables. so you might have hit the nail here :)
<k1ko> Yossarian: you have that little speaker like icon near the clock? for volume control?
<PabloPL_> Hi, I have a problem with hibernation - after I hibernate my computer, during it's resuming (sometimes on GDM, sometimes even before graphic mode) there are some beeps from PC-speaker and computer shutdown :/
<boshhead> ice_cream: ?
<prova> hello
<ice_cream> boshhead, it could be a number of things... how am i supposed to know
<Yossarian> k1ko, sure
<boshhead> ice_cream: well how do you know it's not firefox then ?
<k1ko> Yossarian: rightClick - preferences
<ice_cream> intuition
<jsfoxton> hi ppl! :) I've just installed Illustrator through wine and it said it installed correctly but i cant find it anywhere? Can anyone help me find it?
<Yossarian> k1ko: yes?
<ezerhoden> boshhead: do you run many extensions or flash plugin, etc ?
<toehio> how do i edit the kernel? I read somewhere that i have to commet out a line to patch it. Where is the 'kernel' that i have to edit?
<chymus> guys, anyone knows how to or where to edit right click menu when I click on desktop ?
<ice_cream> say a toyota camry driver gets into a car crash and blames toyota
<Nextract> hey all
<loom__> jsfoxton: which version of Ill are you running ?
<k1ko> Yossarian: play some music and try the items in the menu
<ice_cream> when the car has been proven to be solid
<Nextract> i was wondering if somebody could spare a moment to help me with understanding alsa options
<UrsusTas> jsfoxton: ~/.wine/drive_c
<jsfoxton> loom: CS
<Nextract> im not sure how to setup my microphone
<boshhead> ezerhoden: I run a few extensions, stumbleupon, adblock, noscript. Although I've uninstalled them all before in frustration to see if that would help things, and it didn't. Yes I have the flash plugin, which I don't consider optional :)
<Yossarian> okies
<jsfoxton> i looked in drive_c but cannot find it there
<ezerhoden> toehio: what are you trying to do.
<jsfoxton> or in program files
<loom__> jsfoxton: that's weird , it should be there ... will Illustrator work through wine.. i thought i read somewhere thath none of Ill is supported or usable..
<boshhead> ezerhoden: I installed noscript to try and help with the problem. Since a big cause of crashing (or really slowing down) is if I load a website with a lot of flash videos. Noscript disables the videos until I click on them, so it's helped a bit with that.
<k1ko> Yossarian: when you change the preferences better play other sound/music
<ezerhoden> boshhead: flash is probably causing the majority of the crashes
<faderhval> Hey folks, anyone have a working link for loki's open UT 436?
<_2> !game
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game
<_2> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jsfoxton> loom: well i saw that photoshop didnt work so i tried illustrator through terminal and it ran perfectly....i enter my serial number and it installed
<k1ko> Yossarian: just to be sure... cuz i'm with 2 snd cards and in XP to see the effect when changing the output i have to Stop the music and the Play it...
<UrsusTas> jsfoxton: try ...     $ find ~/ "*.exe" -print
<ice_cream> faderhval, possibly here http://www.lokigames.com/products/ut/updates.php3
<boshhead> ezerhoden: Anything I can do short of disabling flash? My system is completely up to date according to the update manager :)
<_2> UrsusTas -print is redundant
<Yossarian> nah, nothing happens. laptop speakers keep working but no headphones
<Yossarian> they're set at MAX in the volume control
<loom__> jsfoxton: gotta give it a try ... try searching  for illustrator .exe file.. it should be SOMEWHERE
<k1ko> (11:56:59 AM) k1ko: Yossarian: when you change the preferences better play other sound/music
<k1ko> (11:58:02 AM) k1ko: Yossarian: just to be sure... cuz i'm with 2 snd cards and in XP to see the effect when changing the output i have to Stop the music and the Play it...
<Yossarian> isn't there some switch like there is in the windows drivers?
<_2> UrsusTas and you might want -iname '*.exe'
<k1ko> Yossarian: done this?
<Yossarian> k1ko, i tried
<Yossarian> :(
<k1ko> Yossarian: wierd...
<Yossarian> on my other laptop. there is a switch in ubuntu for the headphones. here, it is missing
<user_> Yossarian: on the long run with new laptop hardware i can hearly recommend trying out the latest live-cd
<faderhval> ice_cream: thanks but those links does (for some reason) not work for me..:/
<UrsusTas> _2: true, sorry it's been awhile since I used find ;) normally i just use updatedb / locate
<jsfoxton> loom: it did the exact same thing with itunes. I got it to instal through terminal and wine but it disappeared
<jsfoxton> i'm looking for it now
<_2> UrsusTas on my system that takes a long time.
<_2> UrsusTas so i use find a lot
<Yossarian> ok but i don't have any blank cds now :P
<Appi> hi guys, when I play any video from Youtube, there is break in voice often, can any one please help me in sorting out
<bullgard4> man cron: "daemon to execute scheduled commands (Vixie Cron)." What does 'Vixie Cron' mean here?
<_2> user_ what means hearly recommend ?
<boshhead> bullgard4: it's just a flavor of cron. There are several cron daemons including vixie cron, fcron, dcron...
<UrsusTas> _2: locate is pretty much instant on my system O.o .. it's a database that is searched, not the actual file system ..
<Yossarian> this is so frustrating. ubuntu works so well, all things considered. when i watch a movie in xp or vista, the system gets incredibly hot(to around 70c) but when i do the same with ubuntu, even with games, it sticks around 50-60. shows how much better it can use system resources.
<user_> _2: s/hearly/heartly
<bullgard4> boshhead: Ah! Thank you for explaining.
<_2> UrsusTas yes it's the "updatedb" that takes for ever
<_2> user_ oh   heh  sorry.
<ari_stress> hi hi, i'm back :)
<user_> _2: my mistake with the typo ;-)
<_2> user_ no i should have been able to see that,  i just couldn't understand if you were advocating or denouncing
<UrsusTas> _2: which is why I suggested find for a recent install, slocate should include a cron job that runs updatedb 1/day .. I use locate first (most of the time I search for a file it's older than a day) and if nothing run a find ;) but my find is aliased as i am lazy ;)
<worre> how to update from hardy to intrepid
<_2> !upgrade | worre
<ubottu> worre: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nextract> Hi can anybody help me with my microphone in ubuntu
<_2> i go now.  gooday and goodluck to your pinguin.
<user_> Nextract: how far have you come?
<celestin> 4times or more?
<CAiRO> is there some place where i can make my custom kernel flavour (desktop kernel with PAE enabled) available to the public without having to have own web hosting?
<user_> !ppa | CAiRO maybe.. havent used it yet myself
<ubottu> CAiRO maybe.. havent used it yet myself: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<k1ko> the guy with the headphones - http://vaioubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/01/03/headphones-detection-auto-switch-off-laptop-speakers/
<Nextract> does anybody know why my mic would not be working in Gyachi
<Yossarian> k1ko: thankes,i'll try this out now :)
<Yossarian> reboot
<Ev0> light u there?
<Dread> anyone played with AIR on linux? i cant get shit to run
<ortsvorsteher> !language | Dread
<ubottu> Dread: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jedi06> i put in my windows vista cd and change boot order to cd/dvd and it still boots up in linux
<MarcoPau> hello, I can't mount the fat partitions as user, even thou I set gid=100 and umask=000 in /etc/fstab. do you have a hint?
<Quack[stinkpad]> jedi06, do you have more than one drive?
<Quack[stinkpad]> if so, try the other one?
<|AR|> MarcoPau: add "user" to the options field in /etc/fstab file
<jedi06> nope only one drive
<Yossarian> to no avail :(
<jedi06> maybe there is something wrong with the vista cd
<Quack[stinkpad]> have you tried it before?
<Quack[stinkpad]> cause if it's booting from linux it sounds like a vista cd problem, not an ubuntu problem
<Quack[stinkpad]> ubuntu is doing what it's supposed to, just not the vista cd
<koshar4> jedi06 maybe the disc isnt bootable
 * delcoyote hola
<Quack[stinkpad]> anyway, ditch the vista cd
<Quack[stinkpad]> get windows 7
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | Quack[stinkpad]
<ubottu> Quack[stinkpad]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<k1ko> Yossarian: what happend?
<k1ko> Yossarian: same result?
<Yossarian> k1ko: same thing
<Yossarian> k1ko: same thing yeah. the line it says to add, thought, it says model=hippo
<Yossarian> perhaps mine is different?
<MarcoPau> |AR|: that won't work, I had already tried it
<jedi06> i try the xp install and it does boot from the cd but i get the blue screen
<unknown_> hi, anyone can help me with perl expression what should be in rename command to change beginning of filenames? ex. I've got file.part01.rar file.part02.rar etc. and I'd like to change it to otherfile.part01.rar otherfile.part02.rar etc ?
<k1ko> Yossarian: maybe... your model?
<k1ko> Yossarian: laptop i mean
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<k1ko> Yossarian: p.s. sorry for the english... :)
<|AR|> MarcoPau: did you mount the partition using a normal user account after setting the "user" option?
<user_> unknown_: hi, whats your code so far (pastebin)?
<Yossarian> k1ko: quite alright :)i'm using a toshiba satellite A130 customized
<Yossarian> the audio chipset is realtek
<bullgard4> I am playing an .ogg file using Firefox. How can I determine what program Firefox 3.0.3 uses to play this .ogg file??
<MarcoPau> |AR|: it's not mounted. that's what I would like to do
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys. Is there a specific IRC channel for Jaunty?
<MarcoPau> |AR|: now it's working only as root
<bullgard4> CrownAmbassador: Yes.
<aprilhare> i wish they'd get about and release jaunty already the suspense is killing me
<CrownAmbassador> bullgard4 Thanks. Do you know what it is?
<koshar4> aprilhare happens every 6 months
<|AR|> MarcoPau: umount it using root and mount it again using normal user
<bullgard4> CrownAmbassador: #ubuntu+1
<user_> bullgard4: firefox options lists how media files are handled
<|AR|> MarcoPau: then that uesr account should have access to the partition
<koshar4> will 9.04 final ship with 2.6.28 or 2.6.29 kernel?
<CrownAmbassador> Thanks bullgard4
<bullgard4> user_: What do you mean by 'Firefox options'? Where can I find them?
<unknown_> user_: I thought it maybe is easy like adding some name like "rename .asm 40.asm *.asm" but it won't work for beginning of filenames :/
<koshar4> bullgard4 edit => preferences on linux firefox
<user_> bullgard4: in firefox - edit - preferences - applications
<MarcoPau> |AR|: it's not mounted at the moment
<bullgard4> koshar4, user_ : Thank you.
<user_> unknown_: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Rename has good examples
<MarcoPau> |AR|: I got it, can't use gid option anyway, had to delete it
<jedi06> i'm trying to install windows over ubuntu do i need reformat the hard drive before i try to boot from cd?
<|AR|> MarcoPau: :)
<k1ko> Yossarian: zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz > Desktop/1.txt          run this command... it'll output a file to your desktop called "1.txt"
<MarcoPau> |AR|: thanks for helping
<unknown_> user_: thanks :) anyway its quite hard (total newbies in perl & regulard expressions) to me to change it, cause there isn't exact example :)
<koshar4> jedi06 you will format as part of the windows install process, so the answer would be no you dont have to format before booting windows install disc
<comicinker> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<comicinker> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<user_> unknown_: if you master reg expression you qualify for top of the class ;-) just try, then ask and post your code
<k1ko> Yossarian: zless /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz > Desktop/1.txt          run this command in terminal... it'll output a file to your desktop called "1.txt"
<Yossarian> k1ko: ok i have it. what now?
<Ev0> anyone play urban terror?
<k1ko> Yossarian: in treminal write    head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec*     and paste here the output
<gordonjcp> Ev0: used to
<unknown_> user_: Thank Mate :) I did it, even I found what to change in example and it works :D
<Ev0> Is it normal when I load it, my mouse moves around real slow...
<user_> unknown_: cool :-)
<Ev0> I'm thinking this might be my video card
<Ev0> but CS1.6/Source works fine on xp
<Ev0> Well, I'm off to bed, good night all.
<Yossarian> ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==
<Yossarian> Codec: Realtek ALC861-VD
<Yossarian> ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#1 <==
<Yossarian> Codec: LSI ID 1040
<FloodBot1> Yossarian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1ko> Yossarian: now open the 1.txt file located on your desktop
<k1ko> Yossarian: hit Ctrl+F and in the box type "Module snd-hda-intel"
<biglinux> ola
<jedi06> why do you think dell would install a /dev/sda1 fat16 and /dev/sda2 fat32
<Yossarian> k1ko: i'm there :
<Yossarian> :)
<Mahalo> .
<ichbinesderelch> jedi06: they installed drivers for recovery cds in one of those, dunno what the other is for
<youyi> hi
<Mahalo> Hey now! Anyone know about ipwraw in ubuntu?
<k1ko> Yossarian: ok, now...  Ctrl+F and "ALC861VD"
<jedi06> well there is a fat16 must be the boot becuase its only 82mb the fat32 is 3GB
<koshar4> jedi06 i think you may find the fat16 id a recovery tool
<k1ko> Yossarian: found anything?
<Yossarian> yes
<Yossarian> found a lot actually hehe
<Mahalo> Flappin Back|Track3 won't boot on my laptop
<k1ko> Yossarian: a lot??? how many
<Yossarian> should i paste? it might look like i'm flooding
<nun2> ciao
<zachk> can i "install" applications from a ubuntu livecd to like a ramdisk or something
<nun2> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jedi06> would there be any problems with xp installing over it?
<user_> Mahalo: ask in backtrack or #linux
<Mahalo> zachk, you can run it if on a live CD. You can install it if you boot from usb
<Mahalo> Cheers user_
<Mahalo> And http://pastebin.ca/
<zachk> where do i go to grab online packages
<zachk> say ghc
<user_> !software > zachk
<ubottu> zachk, please see my private message
<Mahalo> Youssarian... http://pastebin.ca/
<gmathews> Hi i am trying to install a package and I get this error - please haev a look at it http://paste.ubuntu.com/112393/
<Mahalo> you can paste your info there and get a url
<Spark_rd2> hello world
<Mahalo> hello.world
<Spark_rd2> please how can I run my cso games on my psp... It's on my memory card duo
<user_> gmathews: just a side question. you seem wanting to compile something. your sure about this?
<Mahalo> user_ actually... I would prefer to do this in Ubuntu...
<jemark> hello there
<Spark_rd2> hello
<alpaka_> where is the truetype fonts folder in ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex?
<gmathews> user_: yes - I am trying to a plasmoid working by following the README. I already installed cmake and build-essential, now i got another error which needs the package i indicated in the pastebin link.
<user_> Mahalo: what exactly is flapping backtrack 3, url?
<ice_cream> alpaka, /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<alpaka> ice_cream: thank you
<user_> gmathews: the output indicates that is a dependency bug. ubuntu is not really a kde affine distro. opensuse would be a better choice for KDE
<Mahalo> user_: Video, apparently... no go. Don't have a suitab;e USB adapter and the internal on the compaq is no good for injecting.
<jedi06> do you think it is worth keeping the fat16 and fat32 partition dell created?
<Mahalo> no
<jedi06> anyone else?
<PrebenR> Hi. I did switch user on my computer, so two users are logged in. However I can jump to the other user by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Fx (x changes from time to time) and back again without typing password. Isn' this a security issue?
<jedi06> Mahalo was that to me?
<user_> Mahalo: sorry, i cannot follow you, what is flippin backtrack 3? a distro, a dvd, a program?
<gmathews> lol user_. Does that mean I need to change to Suse for that plasmoid
<gmathews> ;/
<Mahalo> jedi06: Yes, you can always create new partitions, and if you load grub or lilo you will have a mother of a time getting///finding a windows boot partition if ever.
<McFlury> french here ??
<quibbler> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nightrid3r> !fr | McFlury
<ubottu> McFlury: please see above
<jedi06> mahalo could they be some type of recovery?
<McFlury> thanks :)
<user_> gmathews: basically yes, you may ask in #kubuntu, but chances in this channel are that few people build kde programs themself (KDE's reputation is not the best currently)
<Mahalo> jedi06: it Is the recovery partition in the loader. If you need to dual boot use a partition tool or instal the wuubi version to test it out.
<eoke> How can I remove items from Nautilus places?  They're not listed in bookmarks probably because they're legacy file shares (share host no longer exists).  Unfortunately I think Nautilus is trying to enumerate them which makes it run incredibly slow.
<XGas> Hi.. anyone, I use RhythmBox to transfer music to an iPod, it is usually automatically encoded into MP3 if the format isn't already that. The problem is that it encodes them into vbr 128bit which is a tab bit too low for me, and there is no way I can find to change this, any tips?
<gmathews> lol user_ I moved to Kubuntu because I have been hearing that KDE is superior
<jedi06> so i don't need them is what you are saying]
<PC_Nerd> Hi, attempting to restore grub from a windows install (MBR), and past: "setup (hd0,5)" I get the Error #22 No such partition error.  I dont know what its refering to.  Im running 8.10 live CD (and installation), ubuntu on /dev/sda5, and mounted at /mnt/root      any suggestions?
<user_> gmathews: it depends on your tasks and goals, ask in #kubuntu for sure, or switch to opensuse, they employ kde4 people
<|AR|> test
<|AR|> :O
<fredl> hi guys, I tried a script 'mp4ize' that converts (using ffmpeg) videos to mp4 format to play on the ipod.
<PC_Nerd> Any ideas on teh grub restore?
<fredl> however, it does not work because of some xvid it can't find.
<dfkl> hi ther
<fredl> Unknown encoder 'libxvid'
<dfkl> gmail is it an good Email box ?
<user_> fredl: do you have a link to the mp4ize script?
<user_> fredl: try   sudo aptitude install libxvidcore4
<etech> whith which ubuntu alpha version it is generally ok for every day's use?
<dblitz> hello everyone.. I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and I added my drivers and updated my system and now I rebooted and I can't get X to start up again
<vvivan> Hi all. Could you please help me to reanimate 3 additional buttons on my Genius Ergo 525?
<dayo_> !grub | PC_Nerd
<ubottu> PC_Nerd: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gmathews> someone give me a small app to check if my apt-get is working pls
<rakudave> dfkl: No, it's google... unless you like having your mails scanned ^^
<dfkl> i mean gmail all message on our gmail box are controled by the advertisend
<SiDi> hi, i installed an usplash for i386 while i'm running on amd64, and the usplash is *really* ugly, how can i put the default one back ?
<dblitz> I tried envyng and it tried the -t switch and it didn't work.
<dayo_> gmathews: apt-get install zim
<etech> yes, as richard stallman said, it is really dum to use gmail...
<dayo_> etech: why is it dumb to use gmail?
<koshar4> dayo_ because its not gnu
<etech> it isn't when you really don't care about your privacy and freedom
<user_> dayo_: its not good for society if one company has soo much data
<dfkl> i mean for example if i receive a message with on the body of message content the sentence " voip telephone " and you a banner publicity with a telephone company
<dayo_> user_: u mean the emails and the search habits?
<dfkl> i think gmail abuse controling our personal message
<etech> absolutely
<dfkl> am i right ?
<Misterio> no
<dblitz> has anyone had a problem with nvidia drivers ?
<user_> dayo_: sure, they do what NSA does, except they dont care about terrorist, but about just one thing: advertising money
<koshar4> dblitz probobly
<PC_Nerd> Ive followed those guide, and get that error on the setup(hd0)  command in grub.  I beleive its part of menu.lst however i dont know much more than that.  alternatives  (the 2nd on above urls) tells me that fstab disagrees with partitions.
<SiDi> dblitz: a lot of people have problems with geforce 2/4 's version 96 drivers and font antialiasing, but apart from this, dunno
<dayo_> user_: i never looked at it from that perspective. intriguing
<koshar4> dfkl vendoe lock is stallmans gripe
<etech> anyway it is weird, i don't know any service you can trust
<dayo_> PC_Nerd: sorry, i don't know anything about grub beyond those links
<dblitz> ahh.. envy-ng doesn't seem to work either.
<alpaka> how do I install ttf fonts in ubuntu 8.10?
<ikonia> etech: none
<etech> alpaka, the microsoft fonts?
<dayo_> user_,etech: is there no non-invasive foss email service out there?
<PC_Nerd> ok, thanks anyway (*sighs*) its the last thign I had to do after reinstalling windows.... but its driving me nuts :P
<nyaa> PC_Nerd I sent you a dialog
<etech> dayo_, i don't know :/
<parthbakshi> gmathews : whats the issue?
<dayo_> PC_Nerd: i usually install windows *first*, then ubuntu
<nyaa> dblitz you're having trouble installing the driver?
<dblitz> yes nyaa
<willis_> some days - it just pays to dive in to the grub docs and learn how grub works..
<dblitz> I just tried three different versions and still nothing
<davetarmac> Hi folks - is there a way that I can make Pidgin (2.5.2) dock on the side of the screen, only appearing when the cursor is over the area - much like Adium can in OS X?
<Sergeant_Pony> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu 8.10 without losing all my setups?
<etech> dayo_, i wish it would exist
<ikonia> etech: this is ubuntu support - please keep on topic
<user_> dayo_: i would choose a local company which isnt too small so that you would fear seeing them go bankrupt within the next two years
<nyaa> dblitz I would either check the driver from ubuntu under system > administration > hardware drivers, or if you don't want that one I would recommend installing the envy program from synaptic (it helps to install the right driver from NVIDIA.. does pretty well)
<dblitz> nyaa: thats the problem.. I can't get into X
<koshar4> Sergeant_Pony you could use a partimage image
<dayo_> Sergeant_Pony: yes, by having a separate partition for /home, and not formatting that on reinstall
<PC_Nerd> Your right, however I wanted to wipe windows and start again without having to reinstall ubuntu and all its packages again ( Ive got a HDD of downloads for installing initial programs/drivers on windows, I dont have a repository mirror for ubuntu)
<dblitz> nyaa: After I rebooted I couldn't get into X
<gmathews> punter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112398/
<sxp> hi
<benpicco_> Hi, is it possible to include the filename in templates, so that there is say a 'new java class.java' in my templates folder, so that I can choose 'new java class' - rename it to MyClass.java and the first line gets changed from public class $magicpattern { to public class MyClass { automatically?
<dayo_> etech, user_: there needs to be something that relates to things like Tor
<Sergeant_Pony> dayo_ can I move it and then do the reinstall then put it back?
<joejc> Is it possible to align desktop icons to the right by default?
<sxp> i was started ubuntu 7.10 CD in "safe graphics mode" and i modified xorg.conf because i need resolution 800x600
<sxp> (the live cd)
<punter> gmathews: your system is kind of broken apt-get works though u need to fix it
<punter> gmathews: do sudo dpkg -configure
<dayo_> Sergeant_Pony: u mean, creating a separate /home on your free space and moving your /home/* there? i'm not sure, if u won't break anything. u might have to edit your $PATH?
<punter> gmathews: and post the output
<Mahalo> user_: No dice. No other pointers?
<sxp> if i install a program with the live cd, in what hard disk it installs?
<nyaa> dblitz see if there are any backup xorg.conf_ files in /etc/X11
<Sergeant_Pony> dayo_ I'm asking because this is on a dual-boot laptop
<dayo_> punter, gmathews: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<punter> gmathews :
<gmathews> punter: dayo_: There is no output after dayo_s post
<dayo_> Sergeant_Pony: which settings are u trying to preserve?
<sxp> if i am running ubuntu from the live cd, in what place i can found the files?
<punter> gmathews : do sudo dpkg -C
<sxp> please help!
<Sergeant_Pony> dayo_ my desktop and the customizing I did to the gnome desktop
<dayo_> sxp: what files?
<sxp> the files i installed
<dayo_> Sergeant_Pony: then just backup those on DVD to be safe
<gmathews> punter: I am still getting the same erpr as my pastebin post.
<Sergeant_Pony> dayo_ ok, thanks
<sxp> when i install soft with sudo apt-get install, in what device the files will install?
<Mahalo> sxp: If you are running a live CD you are not installing filesw permanently
<gmathews> punter : after running sudo dpkg -C
<dayo_> sxp: u're installing stuff while running a LiveCD?
<dayo_> gmathews: give me the pastebin link
<sxp> dayo_: yes, i was installed and i am running bitchx now!
<Mahalo> sxp: Your OS is running off of the CD.
<Mahalo> And local resources.
<gmathews> punter: it seems other packages work fine.. but kdebase-dev and kdelibs5-dev don't for some reason
<stinger> Hello Just wanted to know if anyone has Dual X sessions working with Dual monitor - one being TV out would be nice - I went to suse and this has been a pain has not worked very well was wondering if it works better in ubuntu ?
<dayo_> sxp: why not just install ubuntu on your hard drive?
<gmathews> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112393/ - dayo_
<punter> gmathews:check dependencies of both the packages
<sxp> dayo_ : because i want only to play a sound with the ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> stinger: xorg is xorg in any distro
<punter> gmathews:basically dependencies are not being satisfied and hence the issue
<bullgard4> [Audacious] Audacious > Audacious Preferences > Replay Gain >  Miscellaneous. What is the difference between  'Preamp' and 'Default gain'?
<gmathews> punter: i though apt-get takes care of dependencies
<sxp> i need to play a sound with mpg123 to test if my sound is ok
<Mahalo> OK, I definitely don't feel so bad now...
<stinger> ikonia: I have ubuntu running on my server with kde 3.5 and dual X worked fine
<punter> gmathews:yes it does but sometimes it cannot
<sxp> but in ubuntu y have not X!
<sxp> then, i need to play with mpg123 in console
<Mahalo> But I really would like some pointers for ipwraw with 8.10
<gmathews> punter: that makes no sense... what do you mean sometimes it cannot ;/
<dayo_> gmathews: have u tried: sudo apt-get install libpcre3-dev ?
<ikonia> stinger: I didn't say it didn't, I have xorg working fine
<sxp> but i have not a sound file now :(
<stinger> ikonia: so you have dual X sessions i.e sep X sessions ?
<ikonia> stinger: not on this laptop but on other machines, yes,
<dayo_> sxp: i'm not sure i understand why u can't install ubuntu
<ikonia> stinger: I've used xinerama for a few years
<stinger> ikonia: what version of kde may i ask ?
<ikonia> join #freenode
<sxp> dayo_: i do not want to install ubuntu!
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> stinger: I'm not using kde - the desktop doesn't matter
<gmathews> dayo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112405/
<dayo_> sxp: i see that. but i don't see *why*
<stinger> ikonia: oh i see i don't want to use xinerma i prefer to have two X sessions
<sxp> i want only to test if my board sound is ok or not
<diakhal> diakhal
<sxp> because i use debian lenny
<ikonia> stinger: xinerama is two xservers
<ikonia> stinger: then join #debian
<ikonia> stinger: sorry - not you
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> sxp: then join #debian
<sxp> ikonia, my problem is with ubuntu!
<koshar2> sxp why dont you use a default supported codec like ogg?
<stinger> ikonia: can i see a copy of your xorg please ?
<Mahalo> sxp: You use Debian and you are asking why your liveCD does not save settings?
<ikonia> sxp: sorry, you just said it was with debian
<stinger> ikonia: so do you have a menu on each screen ?
<ikonia> stinger: why, my xorg config is not relevant to your setup
<ikonia> stinger: yes, you can do that
<sxp> Mahalo: yes
<punter> gmathews:well sometimes the issue is more complex
<stinger> ikonia: do you use nvidia drivers ?
<diakhal> je suis nouveau.on peut séxprimer en francais dans ce forum?
<ikonia> stinger: errr, on some desktops yes
<sxp> i do not speak english, is my first problem
<Mahalo> sxp: It is not saving settings because it is runningthe OS from the CD.
<ikonia> stinger: not all
<punter> gmathews:do this sudo apt-get -f install libkonq5-dev
<sxp> Mahalo: i understand that
<dayo_> gmathews: try downloading the .deb of  libpcre3 (= 7.6-2.1ubuntu1) then use sudo dpkg -i <debfilename> to install
<sxp> but, i do not know where the things are installs when i have the live cd running
<ikonia> sxp: in ram
<willis_> sxp:  to a ram disk i belive.. and they get lost whenyou reboot
<Mahalo> sxp: Then...? You can find any soundfiles you need online...
<sxp> ok ok!
<gmathews> dayo_: the package i am looking for is kdelibs5-dev - let me download that and see
<sxp> Mahalo: no, because i can not access to the X
<koshar2> sxp with a usb stick you can create a live session with persistance
<gmathews> punter: he package i am looking for is kdelibs5-dev - let me download that and see
<sxp> i have problems with the resolution, i was modified the section display
<sxp> of xorg.conf
<dayo_> gmathews: ok. but install the .deb of the 7.6-2.1 version might solve that dependency issue
<sxp> and restarted gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<k1ko> I was wondering... can I make my computer fly? :D
<Mahalo> sxp: Take note of the file that is being used, then, when you get back into your Debian OS and online just search for it.
<punter> gmathews:ok
<sxp> Mahalo: i need only to play an audio file with the console in ubuntu
<koshar2> sxp can you use an audio file of a format suported natively fom ubuntu
<sxp> koshar2: yes!
<Mahalo> sxp: You want to play a file from the CD... seriosusly?
<sxp> ...
<nyaa> sxp I sent you a dialogue
<koshar2> sxp jsut use mplayer and an ogg file
<b52ub> hi
<b52ub> anybody using svn under ubuntu plz ?
<bullgard4> [Audacious] Audacious > Audacious Preferences > Replay Gain >  Miscellaneous. What is the difference between  'Preamp' and 'Default gain'?
<PC_Nerd> Im running the live CD (8.10) and I cannot see any partitions through the partition editor..... is this a bad/weird sign?  Im used to it discovering my partitions
<koshar2> PC_Nerd can gparted see any?
<ziroday> PC_Nerd: whats the output of fdisk -l ?
<k1ko> PC_Nerd: HD type? SATA maybe?
<Mahalo> Bueno
<PC_Nerd> fdisk -l gives expected output ( I think) ,it lists the partitions and the sizes look correct... gparted doesnt see any, and has "create new partition table" option
<Mahalo> OK, I'll ask again... Anyone good with WEP and especially with ipwraw and one of the airs
<koshar2> PC_Nerd have you ignored the pull down menu to change device in gparted?
<Mahalo> rtl8187
<diakhal> fenetre de connexion ki se plante.kelkun a une solution?svp
<dayo_> !fr | diakhal
<ubottu> diakhal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<PC_Nerd> * I dont think so.. but for some reason its not loading gparted any more.. im goign to reboot and log back on - bbs
<k1ko> !bg | k1ko
<ubottu> k1ko, please see my private message
<k1ko> cool :)
<Mahalo> OK, I'll ask again... Anyone good with WEP and especially with ipwraw especially regarding rtl8187l
<Mahalo> Or does anyone have a pointer?
<HotRod> I was wondering if there was anyone that could help me out iam Running Ubuntu and i wanted to make a usb boot up off of my Acer Boot up disk for my other computer that crashed
<diakhal_> diakhal
<sxp> thanks to all
<joejc> whats the max ram ubuntu can see?
<adaptr> joejc: 15KB ;)
<momomo> joejc: how much you have?
<joejc> 5
<momomo> 32bit or 64 bit?
<joejc> 64
<momomo> full 5
<HotRod> 32
<PC_Nerd> Back - and no its not missing the device, its got /dev/sda selected, 97GB in size etc.... completely grey/unallocated disk
<adaptr> 12
<adaptr> HUT
<koshar2> joejc 64 bit can see about 1200billion gig of ram
<Newb`s> only?
<joejc> cool
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do I change the system language from english to portuguese through cli?
<PC_Nerd> any ideas on the missing partitions in gparted?
<adaptr> koshar2: ...yeah, now try reality, where all CPUs limit you to about 42 bits of address, or ~ 4TB
<PC_Nerd> ok, now getting : fdisk -l    cannot open /dev/sda
<bullgard4> [Audacious] Audacious > Audacious-Einstellungen > Wiedergabeverstärkung > Verschiedenes. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 'Vorverstärkung' und 'Standard-Verstärkung'?
<paul_> Is anybody else experiencing problem with video playback on ATI 3450's?
<bullgard4> [Audacious] Audacious > Audacious Preferences > Replay Gain >  Miscellaneous. What is the difference between  'Preamp' and 'Default gain'?
<paul_> i get nothing but tearing
<Pirate_Hunter> PC_Nerd, is sda windows partition, if so did it crash and you havent booted to it ever since?
<koshar2> adaptr ever heard of a pagefile
<adaptr> koshar2: no, have you ?
<Pirate_Hunter> PC_Nerd, try sudo with fdisk -l
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do I change the system language from english to portuguese through cli?
<koshar2> adaptr besides thats a pcu limitation rather than a 64bit address bus limitation
<paul_> can anybody give me a hand with ATI driver problems
<adaptr> koshar2: yes, it is a CPU limitation, which limits the amount of addressable memory, no matter where this memory is located
<momomo> bullgard4: hmm, cant seem to find this option in intrepid. is it in bearbeiten-einstellungen?
<hawkx> hi
<hawkx> @ all
<adaptr> ho @ you
<hawkx> hat schon jemand die neue Gnome Fassung 2.25 ? getestet
<adaptr> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gmathews> can anyone make this into a .deb ? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/todo+list?content=90706
<hawkx> upps
<bullgard4> momomo: Yes. (In Ubuntu 8.04.2)
<hawkx> any one tested the new Gnome Version
<hawkx> an how it is
<hawkx> more speed up ?
<hawkx> bye folks try later
<momomo> bullgard4: i think 804 is hardy, intrepid is 810, sorry cant help then
<Pirate_Hunter> hi how do I change the system language from english to portuguese through cli?
<bullgard4> momomo: Ok.
<jedi06> i'm going to write over my previous install 32bit with 64bit so i can install 4gb of ram and I chose to use the entire disk when it asked me Should i do it manually instead?  Will the swap by only 2gb when it should be 4gb?
<binarymutant> Pirate_Hunter, this might help http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<pip> Just now i upgraded the system from 8.04 to 8.10,previously ,that is in 8.04 i found no problem with the mouse but when i upgraded it to 8.10
<pip> i see a lot things abnormal here,for example
<pip> suppose there is a drop-down that is when you open a folder at right you can see the icon view,compact view etc,when i take my mouse cursor on it
<pip> it is automatically getting changed to the last(compact view)
<pip> like that a lot things
<FloodBot1> pip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pip> please any one help me i really getting suck
<pip> ok sorry
<pip> but any one help me
<pip> please
<adaptr> jezus kid, take a breath
<pip> i updated the sys from 8.04 to 8.10
<binarymutant> lol
<Pirate_Hunter> binarymutant, i looked at that site already isnt that just to change keyboard locale i need to change system language i.e. applications would be aplicacaoes or something like that i still wish for the keyboard to stay in english
<jedi06> ?? anyone see my question?
<lyhana> hi, does anyone know where i can get madwifi-hal ? the snapshot from madwifi.org doesn't work
<pip> please check this to help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056812
<binarymutant> Pirate_Hunter, sorry I have never changed my language after installation, but I'm pretty sure it has to do with the locales but not sure
<pip> please check this to help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056812
<Pirate_Hunter> binarymutant, ok np still thx for replying
<pip> please check this to help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056812
<phorensic> what up folks
<binarymutant> pip, stop spamming and I can't understand the question from the forums
<John_Ribbonstalk> hey guys
<pip> ok
<binarymutant> pip, can you reword it?
<pip> means what
<joerack> Can someone please check this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/112417/
<joerack> thank you
<John_Ribbonstalk> I'm having a bit of a problem with some off my apps
<John_Ribbonstalk> namely, Halo, Blender, Tremulous, and a couple other games
<jedi06> i'm going to write over my previous install 32bit with 64bit so i can install 4gb of ram and I chose to use the entire disk when it asked me Should i do it manually instead?  Will the swap by only 2gb when it should be 4gb?
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: man 3 setlocale
<momomo> !atheros | lyhana
<ubottu> lyhana: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<binarymutant> joerack, did you reload in synaptic? or sudo apt-get update?
<mrwes> joerack: I know the wine repo has been down on and off the last couple of days
<joerack> I am using 8.10 superubuntu- is that bad
<phorensic> jedi06: I don't think yu need 4 gb of swap even for 4 gb of ram
<John_Ribbonstalk> Everything's screwed up like the resolution is wrong, but im not sure how to change it
<gordonjcp> joerack: sounds like your repositories are broken somehow
<joerack> binarymutant, synaptic
<binarymutant> joerack, if mrwes is right, then that error makes sense sorry
<momomo> jedi06: its ok to use the default of the installer.
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: did it happen after playing a game?
<lyhana> momomo: got an error with `wget` : Resolving snapshots.madwifi.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<joerack> do you guys advise ubuntu 8.10? I've had serious problems with it
<John_Ribbonstalk> no, its since I installed them, and only a couple programs
<joerack> 8.04 WAY better
<momomo> lyhana: is wget called by an  ubuntu package or program?
<pip> please any one gelp me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056812
<phorensic> lyhana: im sure you know but make sure the url is correct if it needs www in frotn or whatever it will make a difference
<NimbleRabit> Anytime I try to watch a video with any player it constantly flashes with this black checkerboard pattern, anybody have any idea what that might be?
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: can you fix it in Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<jedi06> well its putting it all on one ext3 partition shouldn't i have one for boot ext2 and so on
<mrwes> joerack: I don't have any issues with 8.10 on my laptop
<phorensic> jedi06: You just need 2 partitions min. one for / and one for swap space
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, there is no such manual as setlocale or at least not on my system
<jedi06> well why do ppl make the boot partition and so on
<jedi06> i will be dual booting btw
<phorensic> jedi06: Of course you can mount home fold in different partition if u want too
<John_Ribbonstalk> gordonjcp: I tried a couple other resolutions but nothing changed
<phorensic> jedi06: what are you dual booting xp and ubuntu?
<momomo> jedi06: risk mitigation for professional setups
<binarymutant> pip, reload your thread, I posted a reply
<lyhana> momomo phorensic it's a command given in the ubuntu doc you gave to me :
<lyhana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<lyhana> wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3835-20080801.tar.gz
<mrwes> jedi06: I would also research having a /home partition, that is if you always want fresh installs instead of upgrading. This will protect your /home files during a fresh install
<icare> bonjour
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: did you change the refresh rate too?
<John_Ribbonstalk> I'll try that
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: Do you have installed the DEB program package 'locales'?
<phorensic> lyhana: who was having an issue?? you or the other guy?
<John_Ribbonstalk> gordonjcp: It seems 60Hz is my only option
<jedi06> phrensic yes
<lyhana> phorensic:  a friend of mine
<G__81> my windows FAT partitions alone dont get mounted properly automatically when i log in to Ubuntu. I use Ubuntu 8.10 how do i enable this to happen
<G__81> i tried adding it in fstab but it does not work
<G__81> i dont know whether what mistake i am making
<G__81> can someone help me
<G__81> on this
<jedi06> so I need a root, boot home and swap
<phorensic> jedi06: what you should do is use the windows installer, set 3 partitions only format one with ntfs (for windows), and leave the other two untouched until windows is installed. Then once that is done install ubuntu in the given partitions and wallah-done
<mrwes> jedi06: I would go with /   /swap and /home
<phorensic> jedi06: You don't have do /home but for reinstalls I can be a blessing
<s0101> Hi i am trying to make a remote connection for the first time to a computer on my router but when i write the name of that computer it says that connection is closed
<jedi06> well there is a problem installing xp on this laptop so i have to start with ubuntu
<phorensic> jedi06: what is the problem.. i would really suggest windows first
<bullgard4> lyhana: Please install the DEB program package 'madwifi-tools' that Ubuntu provides. External sources should only be tapped in an emergency.
<jedi06> a blue screen of death
<phorensic> when y ou install it it gives you blue screen?
<jedi06> I think there are protected partitions that windows can't touch and it fails
<lyhana> bullgard4: ok
<phorensic> jedi06: what you should do if you think that is the case is zero fill the drive first
<jedi06> well when it boots from cd it loads drivers then says starting setup windows xp then it give me blue screen of death saying check for viruses or check disk
<bullgard4> [Audacious] Audacious > Audacious Preferences > Replay Gain >  Miscellaneous. What is the difference between  'Preamp' and 'Default gain'?
<lyhana> i've a problem with my wacom graphire2, when i put down my pen out of the tablet, the cursor run on the top left corner
<jedi06> phorensic how do i zero fill the hard drive
<phorensic> oh you could have bad sectors on the disk or something.. what type of drive is it?
<John_Ribbonstalk> jedi06: try dban
<jedi06> not surre
<jedi06> dban?
<momomo> lyhana: the new location is http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/
<phorensic> jedi06: if maxtor drive, get maxblast and use their utility, or seagate use theirs
<John_Ribbonstalk> jedi06: dereck's boot 'n' nuke
<lyhana> momomo: thx
<phorensic> jedi06: There may be a way to do it with the liveCD? I think i recall someone saying you can use cat to output all zero's to the drive?
<John_Ribbonstalk> jedi06: make a boot disk of dban, its a good thing to have anyway.
<momomo> lyhana: please use ubuntu default package first, if they dont work, open up the hood
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: hmm, no idea
<phorensic> jedi06: I have had drives i thought were toast.. i zero filled them, and they worked perfect for years after
<John_Ribbonstalk> tons of options
<phorensic> John_Ribbonstalk: what is dban again? just a disk utility?
<lyhana> momomo: yep
<phorensic> John_Ribbonstalk: Oh i just read ^^ sounds like its got some features
<John_Ribbonstalk> phorensic: its a disk wiping utility. I think its on the Ultimate Boot CD, but the full version is better
<John_Ribbonstalk> phorensic: for some reason i had a hard time finding it last time i looked though
<John_Ribbonstalk> phorensic: yeah, its got 0 pass, and random filling with like 80 passes, for the terrorists among us.
<gordonjcp> you don't need to wipe disks with 80 passes
<gordonjcp> not unless they're extremely old
<John_Ribbonstalk> you do if your hiding something
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: depends, do you want to make it clear that you're hiding something?
<aleix> does anyone know why I can't access hosts names *.local. is there any config that forbids the use of "local" in the domain?
<phorensic> John_Ribbonstalk:Wont a zero fill suffice????
<jedi06> how do i find out what kind of harddrive i have or if there is any bad sectors?
<phorensic> jedi06: may run chkdsk??
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: on any disk made in the past five years, and most in the past ten years, a single pass overwriting all sectors will zap any data beyond the possibility of recovery
<John_Ribbonstalk> gordonjcp: see, if it was me, I'd just set it on fire and then bury it
<phorensic> i forget if linux has that
<jedi06> phorensic inside of ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> jedi06: if you've got bad sectors, typically you'll see a lot of errors in dmesg
<gordonjcp> jedi06: you'll also hear the drive clicking a lot
<phorensic> jedi06: thats what I don't know if ubuntu has chkdsk built in or what?
<John_Ribbonstalk> phorensic: The FBI are ninjas man, you can never be too careful
<John_Ribbonstalk> but yeah, its not so much of a problem with newer disks
<gordonjcp> John_Ribbonstalk: the FBI can be ninja pirates from space if they want, you cannot read data off a disk if it isn't there any more
<Ev0> can anyone tell me if TorK is compatible with Firefox, or do I have to get Tor?
<modiFy> why when I mrproper the ubuntu kernel, debian folder is removed also?
<John_Ribbonstalk> Well, slap my a** and call me Sally, there it is: www.dban.org
<modiFy> why if I mrproper the ubuntu kernel before build it, the debian folder is removed also? Is it a BUG?
<phorensic> Anyone watching the superbowl tomorrow?
<jedi06> how do i find out what kind of disk i have?
<Rabbitbunny> phorensic: it's not that that method will render the data unreadable, it's that the method will make it unreadable to most people. The FBI has the manufacturer helping them. Build a small forge for actual security.
<John_Ribbonstalk> Oh, I was having another problem too
<phorensic> look in the case? I think anybrand should be able to be zerofilled by another brands software
<Samma3l> hi there, can anyone help me with installing modules off the alternate cd from the CLI?
<John_Ribbonstalk> 9 updates that wont download
<sidewalk> is there any cool internet tv applications for linux?
<modiFy> why if I mrproper the ubuntu kernel before build it, the debian folder is removed also? Is it a BUG?
<Rabbitbunny> Samma3l: you mean packages?
<John_Ribbonstalk> the kernel I guess
<dns53> Samma3l what modules?
<uni4dfx> jedi06: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=disk+info+linux
<phorensic> sidewalk: such as mythtv??
<Samma3l> Rabbitbunny, dns53: yeah packages. I'm trying to install wireless tools
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, nope dont think i do didnt even know there was a deb package
<dns53> Samma3l you want to use wireless to install off?
<Rabbitbunny> dns53: He needs to add the cd to his sources.
<Rabbitbunny> Samma3l: You're going to need to edit sources.list, I just can't remember where it is right at this moment.
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: So you better install this package.
<Samma3l> Rabbitbunny: thanks, I can find it
<John_Ribbonstalk> yeah, linux-generic and all the headers and images wont download
<phorensic> Samma3l: of course you can use the software sources button to edit that
<Rabbitbunny> phorensic: not from the CLI.
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, looking online for it still the links im being given dont have the package
<Samma3l> phorensic: what butan is that :P?
<phorensic> Samma3l: in system adine-software sources. Oh hes in clil?
<gordonjcp> phorensic: zero-filling a drive?
<phorensic> gordonjcp: eh?
<gordonjcp> Rabbitbunny: if you overwrite a drive, the FBI *cannot* read it back
<Samma3l> Rabbitbunny: what would I call the source when I add it?
<gordonjcp> phorensic: if you want to zero-fill a disk drive, say "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd<whatever> bs=512"
<gordonjcp> Rabbitbunny: there is no way to recover something that isn't there any more
<sidewalk> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ShereKahn> Guys, sorry for the newbie question I could not find a definitive answer... The problem is as follows: Whenever I reboot my install the network manager applet / keyring manager requests the root  password to acces the pppeo password for my DSL connection. Is there a way to have the connexion proceeding without that ?
<johan12> which is the best media player to use in firefox?
<phorensic> crap anyone know how to escape from being in zoom mode? I accidently hit ctrl-r and now i move the mouse and it is panning around
<gordonjcp> Rabbitbunny: you *could* on extremely old drives, but how many people are keeping their goat pr0n on ST506es?
<uni4dfx> anyone know how fast samba is supposed to be?
<gordonjcp> !best | johan12
<ubottu> johan12: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: (I hope we are speaking about Ubuntu version 8.04 or higher.) I am surprised that Synaptic does not offer you this package for download. In that case please check your repositories list.
<gordonjcp> uni4dfx: it's limited by how fast your network is
<uni4dfx> how fast is is on a 100mbit network
<johan12> tried both totem and vlc, is wine better?
<Rabbitbunny> Samma3l: there should be an example line listing the cd you installed from.
<phorensic> wow that was annoying haha
<jedi06> dmesg doesn't seem to be complaing much
<Samma3l> Rabbitbunny: thanks, I think its commented out, hopefully that works
<Rabbitbunny> Samma3l: Yup, that's the one.
<momomo> johan12: totem and vlc are completely different from wine. what is your goal?
<mercutio22> I installed KDE recently and my ubuntu splash screen was replaced by kubuntu's. Is it possible to revert that?
<johan12> momomo: meant xinem playing inbeeded media in firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, nvm
<momomo> johan12: ah ok, trust ubuntu default i would say, only if problems arise search for alternatives
<uni4dfx> jeez, so noone knows how fast samba is supposed to be? wow
<Rabbitbunny> uni4dfx: Slow. it works with Windows.
<ShereKahn> samba is not supposed to be fast ...
<johan12> momomo: so i should stick with totem? to bad it screwed my color when resetting them in settings :'(
<uni4dfx> cuz when i used slackware it was around 10MB/s ... with ubuntu it's around 3.5MB/s
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: Please explain the abbreviation 'nvm'. Does it stand for 'never mind'?
<Rabbitbunny> bullgard4: Yes.
<Samma3l> sweet im online again
<momomo> johan12: so for your case totem is not an option, so totem is not "better". does it also happen with vlc?
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, you got it sorry wont use it again
<gordonjcp> uni4dfx: is everything else exactly the same?
<uni4dfx> scp is a bit faster i think
<gordonjcp> uni4dfx: no, I mean, have you changed anything in your network apart from installing Ubuntu on a machine that previously had Slackware?
<uni4dfx> well, yeah... i went from P3 500MHz to Duron 900MHz
<bullgard4> Pirate_Hunter: Try to find this package on an Ubuntu CD. I am not sure but I believe it is on it.
<Pirate_Hunter> bullgard4, doing so
<diakhal_> diakhal
<Rabbitbunny> uni4dfx: meaning you changed NICs too?
<DStrevinas> Hello. I want to create a tar.gz archive of a path that contains multiple different permission. I create the archive as root. When a different user extracts these I want all the permissions to be default
<DStrevinas> is this possible?
<uni4dfx> uni4dfx: i actually kept the NICs
<uni4dfx> lol i just wrote to myself
<John_Ribbonstalk> heh
<momomo> DStrevinas: you want to preserve the original permissions?
<DStrevinas> no
<DStrevinas> I just want to create an archive without containing permissions
<momomo> DStrevinas: "without [..] permissions"?
<qdb> hello
<BlackHawk> hi, my hibernate and suspend-mode don't work anymore ... when trying to wake up, it always restarts!
<qdb> i have suspended that my linux was hacked and reinstalled
<s0101_> Hi could somebody help me to setup a remote connection?
<qdb> no..
<binarymutant> s0101, what kind of remove connection?
<qdb> i have suspected that my linux was hacked and reinstalled
<worre> where i can get smp kernel?
<John_Ribbonstalk> I have a problem, video playback flickers, and shows through windows on top of it.
<miha> worre: sudo apt-get install samba
<s0101_> its to a computer also connected to my dlink 604 i have activated remote in the router
<qdb> and now i have compared two directories of old and new
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, are the desktop effects on?
<s0101_> but i get connection closed
<qdb> and there are differenr files!
<John_Ribbonstalk> umm, yes
<miha> worre: sorry
<miha> worre: i cant read:(
<binarymutant> s0101, well I mean is it an http connect, ftp, ssh, samba, what?
<John_Ribbonstalk> ill change that...
<momomo> s0101_: can you ping the remote machine?
<Rabbitbunny> s0101_: what type of connection?
<s0101_> dhcp
<upd> hi, how can i manualy start cups, becouse i delete file in /etc/init.d/ and now my printer don't work ?
<miha> worre: it seems it's already included  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/727016.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354924
<s0101_> my router wants to use port 8080 and i also setup 8080 in the remote program on both sides
<Rabbitbunny> upd: why not try reinstaing the files through a reinstall?
<momomo> upd: better download the ubuntu cups package manually and hand copy the needed files
<upd> i try twice but there is no file
<s0101_> is there a conflict with my router?
<pingpongpat> quick question... how can you in some way "map" a host name of another machine on the network to its IP address?  eg. i have another computer on my network with the hostname "patman-desktop2" and i want to be able to run "ssh patman-desktop2" ?
<momomo> upd: better what Rabbitbunny said, i didnt intend to contradict with him
<miha> upd: if you dont care for settings, apt-get remove --purge cupsys, apt-get install cupsys
<binarymutant> s0101, what are you trying to do? I thought you were trying to connect to a machine remotely?
<s0101_> yes
<miha> upd: that definetly reinstall cupsys
<Rabbitbunny> pingpongpat: This is the job of dhcp. as a hack you can hand edit /etc/hosts
<upd> okey i will try
<binarymutant> s0101, well do you want to connect to it through ssh or http or what?
<Rabbitbunny> momomo: I'm a noob.
<s0101_> anything that works
<pingpongpat> Rabbitbunny: oh i see, thanks
<momomo> Rabbitbunny: me too ;-)
<Rabbitbunny> pingpongpat: np
<s0101_> the easiest option
<Rabbitbunny> momomo: :D
<binarymutant> s0101, on the remote machine install openssh-server
<s0101_> ok
<upd> i reinstall it, but no file in /etc/init.d should i restart pc now ?
<ewanMCF> ich bin back mit nen paar problemen
<Rabbitbunny> ewanMCF: #ubuntu-de
<binarymutant> s0101_, after you install it, on the client machine, ssh <ip #>
<ortsvorsteher> !de | ewanMCF
<ubottu> ewanMCF: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<miha> upd: /etc/init.d/cupsys ?
<DStrevinas> momomo: maybe it is better to create a copy of the folder, setting the default permissions before tarring?
<miha> upd: did you 'purge' it.. that means clean all configuration, not just binaries
<s0101_> ok
<upd> miha: ther is no file cup*, and yes i purge it
<miha> hm
<miha> upd: apt-get install cupsys          after that?
<momomo> DStrevinas: i havent yet fully understood your goal, but that would be possible, yes
<s0101_> and after that?
<miha> upd: dpkg-reconfigure cupsys   is useful too
<lvs> list
<momomo> DStrevinas: you might also read on wikipedia about 'umask'. its a concept that *might* help you
<upd> miha: yes after install cupsys, dpkg also don't help
<miha> upd: hm
<binarymutant> s0101_, after that you'll be in your remote machine from the client :)
<miha> upd: well i can send you my version, 8.10 ubuntu, didnt change :)
<miha> if it's just init.d
<xevil> upd: did you delete the cups file from init.d ?
<s0101_> cheers but should i enter that machines ip or something?
<upd> i would be happy if you send my
<upd> xevil: yes
<xevil> why?
<binarymutant> s0101_, ssh -u <remote username> <remote ip #>
<momomo> s0101_: ssh user@1.2.3.4
<binarymutant> s0101_, or ^ that
<upd> xevil: i was thing cups is only for local sharing printer
<miha> upd: http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/cups  (and rest check it so i aint spywaring him :)
<s0101_> exactly like you wrote or would it be different in my machine?
<Rabbitbunny> lol
<binarymutant> s0101_, ssh -u <remote username> <remote ip #>
<binarymutant> s0101_, anything in <> you change to meet your needs
<dimitris> Quick question. How can I disable x temporarily to install the nvidia driver? CTRL+ALT+F1 just shows me power info instead of a terminal.
<momomo> upd, miha checked :-)
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: yeah, it was the effect. How do I enable dragging windows between desktops though? That was actually usefull.
<upd> miha: thanks i will restart pc now
<miha> dimitris: 'sudo killall -9 gdm' to stop respawning login... ctrl+backspace in X kills it, then just 'sudo gdm'
<miha> upd: n
<miha> upd: just
<miha> upd: /etc/init.d/cups restart
<dimitris> miha: thnx :-)
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, uh... ctrl+shift+<some number like 1 - 4 or something>
<moltione> afternoon all
<upd> bash: /etc/init.d/cups: Permission denie
<miha> upd: sudo
<diakhal_> hello.what i have problem some files completely even if i use synaptic.need help
<miha> upd: it's root script
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: thanks
<upd> i'm root
<miha> upd: chmod +x cups
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, you can also right click the window and it's under "Move to another workspace", if the other method doesn't work
<miha> upd: so it's executable?
<Rabbitbunny> diakhal_: You're missing some words there.
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: I know, but I like dragging
<upd> miha: i forget chmod, it is restarted cups now
<diakhal_> i have problem to delete completely some files even if i use synaptic.need help
<John_Ribbonstalk> hmm
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, you can always get a better video card to run both compiz and videos, what driver are you using for the video card?
<miha> upd: try localhost:631, that's cups admin
<miha> http://localhost:631
<upd> miha: it works now, thanks you
<miha> np
<momomo> diakhal_: maybe   aptitude purge $package
<Wunderbar> minor issue with gnome do over here
<Wunderbar> who's listening??
<Rabbitbunny> Wunderbar: Don't ask to ask.
<binarymutant> Wunderbar, I'm listening
<Superritchman> I search server
<Wunderbar> :(
<zagabar> Yo.
<binarymutant> sup
<Wunderbar> it shuts off randomly
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: ATI Radeon proprietary drivers, its a laptop so there isnt much room to upgrade
<Wunderbar> when its working its great
<zagabar> I downloaded super maryo chronicles. It was a tar.gz so I unzipped it. What shoul I do next? There are some random files. :S
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, onboard video probably isn't that great sorry :(
<zagabar> install-sh is among the,
<Wunderbar> but i've gotten use to using it
<Rabbitbunny> Wunderbar: Read your system log and find out why it dies.
 * miha now knows why people use nvidia.. so that composite extension works with direct rendering. ati doesnt do that, but rendering is fasteR:)
<binarymutant> Wunderbar, your computer shuts off?
<Wunderbar> no, just gnome do
<Superritchman> Where I must go, when I want playing?
<Wunderbar> but it's essentially the means by which i navigate
<momomo> zagabar: ls -al | pastebin
<momomo> zagabar: ls -al | pastebinit
<zagabar> But when I try to run install-sh, it tells me that no input file is specified.
<zagabar> Okay.
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: yeah I know. I think someone showed me how to enable effect individually once...
<binarymutant> Wunderbar, run it from the terminal and pastebin any errors
<anonymko>  irc.erebos-nyx.net
<anonymko> #pantha
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, ccsm or something like that
<zagabar> http://pastebin.com/f77428918
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, you might be able to do the edge flips without compiz, but I don't know how :/
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: Community Climate System Model?
<momomo> !compile | zagabar
<ubottu> zagabar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, Compiz Config System Manager
<binarymutant> John_Ribbonstalk, but the program is called ccsm
<nyaa> you can install the compiz fusion icon from add/remove applications to bring that up too
<John_Ribbonstalk> binarymutant: oh yeah
<Wunderbar> system log?/
<Wunderbar> no option for that in system tools
<binarymutant> Wunderbar, run it from a terminal and pastebin all the output
<zagabar> It looked cumbersome to compile it, I have never done that. =(
<zagabar> Are there some download here that doesn't require that?
<zagabar> http://www.secretmaryo.org/index.php?page=game_downloads&sid=?sid=
<FloodBot1> zagabar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wunderbar> looked in /var/log
<Wunderbar> couldn't find it
<Rabbitbunny> binarymutant: He said it 'randomly' dies, which I'm going to assume means it could take hours.
<binarymutant> zagabar, thats a fun game :)
<binarymutant> Rabbitbunny, take hours to run from a terminal?
<Rabbitbunny> binarymutant: Take hours to die.
<zagabar> binarymutant: Nice, but do I have to compile it to install it?
<momomo> zagabar: you see the ubuntu logo on the webpage? ;-)
<pkundu> hi I have reinstalled the windows xp, after that rebooted from the ubuntu 8.04 live cd and did the grub install
<zagabar> momomo: Oh, nice.^^
<s0101_> installed that program on the remote computer and after on my computer and it looks like this when i try to use it
<s0101_> [14:14] <s0101_> http://pastebin.com/m16bcac56
<pkundu> grub got installed and even i checked the new menu.lst with old one
<momomo> zagabar: the games is prepackaged for ubuntu, just do "sudo aptitude install smc"
<silv3r_m00n> hi there... i reinstalled ubuntu.... last time when i installed the nvidia drivers I got a nvidia control panel in system administration but this time it inst there
<silv3r_m00n> how can i get it
<binarymutant> zagabar, sudo apt-get install smc
<pkundu> but now when i select ubuntu it gives me error 17: cannot boot from the partion
<pkundu> plz help
<Rabbitbunny> s0101_: You're using it wrong. 'ssh <user>@<host>'
<Mahmud> hi can someone help me please
<Mahmud> i been struggling for at least 2-3 days trying to install ubuntustudio
<Mahmud> i havent got a cd rom which works
<binarymutant> s0101_, go to Places->Connect to Server and change the service type to ssh, fill it in with your own details. Might be easier than the terminal for you
<Mahmud> and have been trying to install it via the usb
<Rabbitbunny> Mahmud: have you though of checking the md5sum?
<s0101_> when i go to system-settings-remote and check the name it says vinagre admin:0
<Mahmud> but whichever version i take it always fails after selecting keyboard
<Mahmud> and asks to mount cd rom
<Mahmud> and cannot
<binarymutant> s0101_, go to Places->Connect to Server and change the service type to ssh, fill it in with your own details. Might be easier than the terminal for you
<Mahmud> and doesnt let the install continue..
<silv3r_m00n> ok got it its nvidia-settings
<s0101_> which ip should i put in ?
<Mahmud> well, i have now downloaded, ubuntustudio 8.04, 8.10 and ubuntu jaunty thingie..
<Rabbitbunny> Mahmud: Stop using the enter key as puncuation. Check the md5sum of the file you downloaded.
<binarymutant> s0101_, the remotes IP
<Rabbitbunny> silv3r_m00n: Thanks for letting us know.
<Mahmud> ok, how do i check that?
<s0101_> it looks like this on the remote
<s0101_> http://pastebin.com/m52d5bf5f
<miha> death.si? fellow countryman, good domainname
<miha> hehe
<s0101_> do you belive my router can interfer
<Rabbitbunny> Mahmud: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<diakhal_> ok.thanks
<binarymutant> s0101_, what's that from? ifconfig?
<John_Ribbonstalk> alright, g'night guys
<Rabbitbunny> night.
<s0101_> ip route
<binarymutant> s0101_, pastebin ifconfig
<trancefat> Hi all, sometimes when i rollover on the maximize, close or minimize button of a window on the top right, the title bar flickers and the colors get garbled. How should i fix this?
<binarymutant> s0101_, from the remote server not from the client
<Rabbitbunny> clarks: It's extremely rude to pm people without asking.
<s0101_> http://pastebin.com/m76a7c81c
<clarks> Rabbitbunny, sorry
<binarymutant> s0101_, are you using the "Connect to Server" from the menu or are you still trying to use the ssh from the terminal?
<binarymutant> s0101_, ssh -u <username>192.168.0.166
<binarymutant> s0101_, ssh -u <username> 192.168.0.166             srry
<Rabbitbunny> clarks: asto how to tell if your ubuntu is hacks, That's going to depend on your particular security routine. A large indicator would be a process like 'SPAM_THEM_ALL' or some other dubious name taking up 93% of your CPU.
<oCean_> ssh -u ??
<s0101_> and the user name must be vinagre admin:0
<binarymutant> my bad
<clarks> Rabbitbunny, how to check it?
<elatio> could anyone tell me a good site for gnome themes?
<Rabbitbunny> clarks: No idea.
<binarymutant> s0101_, ssh <user>@192.168.0.166
<e-frame> elatio: gnome-look.org
<elatio> thank you
<e-frame> :)
<oCean_> s0101_: what is it that you want to do?
<Daremonai> how can i make it so that when i delete something from ftp (I use proftpd as my ftp server), the stuff goes to trash instead of permanently deleted?
<Rabbitbunny> Daremonai: Create a folder called 'ftp_trash' and move stuff there when you're thinking about deleting it.
<s0101_> setup a remote connection to a computer that is connected to my dlink router
<Wolv3> #ubuntu-es
<Wolv3> sry
<elatio> e-frame, which category would i use to find general shell themes? (e.g; human, clearlooks)
<Daremonai> Rabbitbunny.. it's more for deleting by mistake... I just selected all my mounted hard drives and clicked delete, when i was trying to delete the download queue... I lost some important chunks of information.. I need to prevent that from happening again.
<oCean_> s0101_: I see, but ssh and vnc are different options to do so
<Rabbitbunny> Daremonai: man chmod.
<s0101_> which one is the easyest?
<bob123> is there a chance of Unbut supporting the Asus N10 J at somepoint?
<oCean_> s0101_: if you don't have the need to use graphical environment, just use ssh. That will 'breng' you to the other machine on commandline
<Daremonai> Rabbitbunny... mmm... yeah, that would mean I won't be able to delete anything anymore.. ;)
<s0101_> i would like to use the grapchic
<schipilliti> salve
<oCean_> s0101_: if you do want to connect graphically, you'll have to setup vnc and/or xdmcp
<bob123> Someone made a guide, but wondering if it'll ever be officially supported: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+n10j
<Rabbitbunny> Daremonai: Yeah, that's the thing about the power linux gives you, responsibility ;)  Don't worry, I deleted over a years CAD work in one night of drunken installs
<e-frame> elatio: go find metacity, or gtk, or else depends on your system
<s0101_> I tried to use vnc that comes with ubuntu 8.10 but it says connection closed when i try to connect
<oCean_> s0101_: vnc requires a vnc server (not a client, which vinagre is)
<s0101_> do i need to download vnc on both places?
<oCean_> s0101_: but you cannot mixup the ssh and vnc thing.
<oCean_> s0101_: download/install vnc4server on the machine you want to connect to
<Daremonai> Rabbitbunny, haha :) I've deleted GBs of stuff, and I live with a 128kbps connection... imagine that :P - redownloading was a pain! - but the things i deleted today were files I submitted in a competition... and some files for uni! so that ain't nice (and can't be re-downloaded)
<Rabbitbunny> Daremonai: Ouch.
<e-frame> :D
<Daremonai> Rabbitbunny, yeah.. :) hehe!
<e-frame> good luck then :p
<oCean_> s0101_: on *that* machine start the vncserver on a display of your choice (not 0) like "vnc4server :1", it'll ask you to enter/create a password
<unop> oCean_, you can run VNC over SSH, sure
<oCean_> unop: yes i know, but I don't think that's what he wants/needs.. at this point
<s0101_> and on my machine?
<Rabbitbunny> I concur.
<oCean_> s0101_: the vnc4client
<oCean_> s0101_: however default in applications > internet is option "remote desktop viewer" which also will do
<s0101_> Thats the one i tried
<oCean_> s0101_: but at that point, there was no vncSERVER running at the other machine, right?
<s0101_> and thats the first question i had how to set it up correct on both sides with my dl604
<s0101_> no
<s0101_> but it have remote desktop viewe
<oCean_> s0101_: ok. So install the vnc4server, vnc4client, and you're ready to go
<elatio> How do I install GTK themes on ubuntu?
<s0101_> on both sides?
<oCean_> s0101_: client on 1 site, server on the machine you want to connect to
<worre> how to mount .iso
<worre> ?
<oCean_> mount -o loop name.iso /mountpoint
<s0101_> ok
<worre> ok
<e-frame> elatio: go to system, preferences, appearrance
<e-frame> elatio: choose install, done.
<s0101_> thanks i will try this
<binarymutant> why does answering questions in launchpad give more karma than doing bugs?
<Rabbitbunny> people like to hear words.
<binarymutant> :) bugs are more important though
<Rabbitbunny> users are important, people will fix bugs without karma, but most the time I can't be bothered to answer questions.
<blouf> hu
<Mahmud> hi, the checksum thingies are fine....
<binarymutant> Rabbitbunny, lol
<Rabbitbunny> Mahmud: okay, so oyu're got good CD's. what are they and what's going wrong?
<Mahmud> it just keeps wanting to mmount the cd rom for the installation instead of using everything from the usb
 * Rabbitbunny forgot
<Mahmud> ok, i havent got a working cd rom
<Mahmud> so i have been trying to install ubuntustudio using a bootable usb
<Mahmud> but whenever i get past the selecting of keyboard type, it trys to mount and access the cd rom, and says it cannot access it to get files and asks to retry or abort installation
 * Rabbitbunny knows nothing about this.
<sidewalk> !qsopcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qsopcast
<Jack_Sparrow> pendrivelinux
<oCean_> Mahmud: You may want to see if people in #ubuntustudio are able to help
<sidewalk> !sopcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast
<rainmanp7> Hello is there a Ubuntu 9 channel ?
<Mahmud> i ahve done this with, ubuntu jaunty, ubuntustudio 8.04, 8.10 all the same results
<Rabbitbunny> rainmanp7: #ubuntu+1
<Mahmud> the peolpe in ubuntustudio told me to come here!
<rainmanp7> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Mahmud How did you create the flash image..  Good info at pendrivelinux.com
<Mahmud> yeah i think i used one of those methods, i have been using the unetbootin thingie
<Mahmud> and it creates the bootable usb fine enough
<Goundy> Hi
<Goundy> Guys I guess this http://yeknan.free.fr/blog/images/ubuntu7.04/softs/thunderbird.png
<Goundy> is an ubuntu theme
<Jack_Sparrow> Mahmud You need to go through them tutorials again, you missing something
<Goundy> Someone could give me its name ?
<Mahmud> i done them about a 100 times...
<Mahmud> the manual approach
<rainmanp7> Is it ok to turn on the proposed updates in sources to update the system ?
<Mahmud> the unetbootin way etc etc
<binarymutant> Goundy, human ?
<Jack_Sparrow> You are obviously still not doing them right
<Goundy> binarymutant its called human or you're asking if am a human >_<?
<Rabbitbunny> Goundy: Called.
<binarymutant> Goundy, the theme is probably called human
<latit> hey all, i have/had a dual boot to 2 linux distros, ubuntu is one - i updated the other and hosed both grub - i rebuilt the grub but it boots to black screen after ubuntu screen any guidance appreciated
<Goundy> thanks guys :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Goundy That is a basic human theme with some folder icon changes.. nothing that we can realy say.. that is such and such theme.
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Goundy> Jack_Sparrow it's better than mine
<Luigi> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rabbitbunny> latit: try booting with the nosplash option, or pressing ctrl+alt+f8 during the splash to watch it boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> latit I can try to work with you on that
<Wolv3> hi all
<G__81> how do i install the linux kernel source in Ubuntu. I am not able to find the kernel-devel
<G__81> is it in some other name ?
<Wolv3> guys i install kubuntu and install gnome on it
<Wolv3> now i wanna unistal kde
<latit> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Rabbitbunny> Wolv3: kubuntu-desktop
<Wolv3> im no install ubuntu because he make me a lot of problem with audio
<Jack_Sparrow> latit sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<momomo> G__81: you need package linux-headers-*
<Wolv3> Rabbitbunny, can u tell me the full command?
<ortsvorsteher> Wolv3: try "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"
<Wolv3> ty
<G__81> momomo, thats only the headers
<G__81> i want the entire source
<binarymutant> G__81, linux-source-2.6.26
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Goundy> thanks folks
<Goundy> see u
<binarymutant> G__81, or kernel.org
<momomo> G__81: linux-source-*  sorry
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: I hope you didn't type that whole thing out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny I keep them on my cheat sheet
<Pontiac> Anyone have any experience with dancer-ircd?
<Rabbitbunny> ... you're a pro...
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Pontiac
<ubottu> Pontiac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<momomo> !ubotu > Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny, please see my private message
<Pontiac> heh
<Rabbitbunny> momo ?
<Pontiac> Ok, can anyone explain to my why after I get dancer-services connected to dancer-ircd, I can get a response from nickserv, memoserv, and operserv, but nothing from Chanserv?
<Jack_Sparrow> latit Are you still here
<momomo> Rabbitbunny: !uboto calls a text template bot
<latit> Jack_Sparrow, YES
<momomo> Rabbitbunny: s/uboto/ubottu/
<latit> Jack_Sparrow, sry icannot even get a shell so he\ow to do commands
<Rabbitbunny> momomo: Yeah, I run a supybot myself. I'm just wondering why you'd introduce me to him.
<Jack_Sparrow> latit You dont need to type all of that, just past it into a term
<Jack_Sparrow> latit livecd or ctrl-alt-F1
<momomo> Rabbitbunny: sorry, i thought you didnt know as you responded to Jack_Sparrow "i hope you didnt type that whiole thing out"
<latit> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Pontiac> As per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD?action=show, it says that if I get a reply from nickserv after sending /msg nickserv register, and receiving a reply, I should be good with chanserv, memoserv, etc.  But I'm getting zilch from chanserv.
<Rabbitbunny> momomo: Ah, nah, you're good. Jack_Sparrow pasted ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> latit Sorry, I assumed someone that triple booted with two nix's would know that
<GT3> :o
<momomo> Rabbitbunny: ah, you were referring to _:48?
<GT3> :|
<GT3> :D
<GT3> :>
<latit> Jack_Sparrow, not triple dual but will take that from you
<Rabbitbunny> momomo: Nah, little higher, _:47
<Jack_Sparrow> latit Just waking up here, so Im a bit slow
<Heliodor> Yo, Jack_Sparrow... are you always here helping out? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Heliodor usually just during the week
<Heliodor> Jack_Sparrow: You are really making an effort i must say :)
<G__81> I am getting this error while i am compiling quagga
<G__81> In file included from network.c:23:
<G__81> ./zebra.h:121:28: error: sys/capability.h: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<G__81> what package should i install
<ikonia> G__81: what are you trying to build
<G__81> the linux headers is already installed
<G__81> Quagga routing suite
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > G__81
<ubottu> G__81, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> G__81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> G__81: what package
<G__81> sorry
<fxhp> Don't say sorry to the bots... heh
<G__81> ikonia, its quagga a routing software
<G__81> fxhp, it was Jack_Sparrow :)
<G__81> i mean for Jack_Sparrow
<ikonia> G__81: Quagga is in the repos
<ikonia> G__81: you don't need to build it
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 Understood, thanks for reading it
<ikonia> G__81: the package name is quagga
<Jack_Sparrow> !info quagga
<ubottu> quagga (source: quagga): BGP/OSPF/RIP routing daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.9-6 (intrepid), package size 1555 kB, installed size 5304 kB
<LukaszJ> Hello
<G__81> i have made schanges to the code and i need to build it
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 sudo apt-get install quagga
<ikonia> G__81: then you should know how to do dependency tracking
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<momomo> G__81: try libcap-dev
<ikonia> G__81: submit the changes upstream
<G__81> i am new to Ubuntu this is my first day with Ubuntu ve been a Fedora User for 10 versions
<G__81> :)
<Rabbitbunny> Then you really have no excuse.
<ikonia> G__81: dependeny tracking works the same
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 We will try to be gentle with you
<G__81> ikonia, it is
<G__81> i am struggling hard with the names as such
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<momomo> G__81: try libcap-dev or libcap2-dev
<G__81> Jack_Sparrow, i ve installed build-essentials
<frog_> hi, when i wanna add  a module to my kernwl, should i compile the kernel on my own? or is there any trick to do it in any other way?
<therootest> hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 Just checking
<G__81> yeah sure :)
<ikonia> frog_: depends on how the module works and what is needed
<momomo> G__81: try libcap-dev or libcap2-dev (you read me?)
<ikonia> frog_: what module do you want to add ?
<therootest> can someone please tell me what package do i need to install java in kubuntu, so that i can play java games in firefox?
<ikonia> !java > therootest
<ubottu> therootest, please see my private message
<G__81> Jack_Sparrow, I installed 8.10 and very impressed with it
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<G__81> momomo, yeah i am installing it
<frog_> ikonia ipt_owner
<th3_b0b> hi there! how can I query apt for a list of MANUALLY installed packages? I know "dpkg -l" lists them all, but I don't need the depencies, only those i manually did an "apt-get install PACKAGENAME" for. Any ideas?
<G__81> yeah thanks
<G__81> it works
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > th3_b0b
<ubottu> th3_b0b, please see my private message
<ikonia> frog_: is that an internal or 3rd party module
<fxhp> G_81, you should look into pfsense running on its own box.
<ikonia> frog_: I don't recognise the name
<G__81> have some questions in fedora all source packages are named package-devel and how is it in Ubuntu
<Rabbitbunny> !clone > Rabbitbunny
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny, please see my private message
<thewonderbear> #server irc.irchighway.net
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot > Rabbitbunny
<momomo> G__81: basically the same ;-)
<frog_> ikonia: should be internal... it's for iptables to be able to track the pid, that has generated the packet
<th3_b0b> ubottu: ah, thx :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ah, thx :)
<momomo> G__81: dev instead of devel
<G__81> momomo, i searched for kernel-devel but couldnt find it
<ikonia> frog_: what version of the kernel is it in
<Rabbitbunny> Jack_Sparrow: ... I know what the bot is... I just figured that would be interesting info to have.
<Jack_Sparrow> Rabbitbunny I was just trying to show you how to /msg ubottu yourquerry
<frog_> i wanted 2.6.27
<binarymutant> G__81, are you still trying to find the kernel source? linux-source-2.6.29
<ikonia> frog_: is that module in .27 ?
<momomo> G__81: i usually use apt-cache search kernel | grep narrow further
<ikonia> frog_: the reason I ask is the module may already exist but have channed names in different versions, iptables modules have changed in the past
<G__81> binarymutant, no installed it
<binarymutant> G__81, why not get the source from kernel.org
<G__81> i then had this question coz i thought it was devel but then the word source surprised me
<momomo> binarymutant: because ubuntu uses a patched kernel?
<G__81> i was just curious to see how to install it from apt
<binarymutant> momomo, well linux-source-2.6.29 is the source
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 I think if you have the src enabled in the sources.list it will pull in the source for all packages you install
<G__81> oh
<G__81> thats nice
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 If you dont want source, rem out the repos
<G__81> is ubuntu targeted only towards end users and not developers?
<momomo> mainly, but not only
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 We dont discriminate..
<miha> G__81: developers are the nasty users of everything not their own
<miha> G__81: they complain:)
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 with our base server and base desktop installs a dev can shape them into whatever they need
<G__81> is ubuntu used by kernel developers ?
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 It isnt like they ever leave anything the way they get it
<G__81> i guess Dave Miller uses it the person who ported Ubuntu to Sparc
<unanxbt> How can i install fonts?
<therootest> i have java installed but firefox doesnt play java games.
<therootest> can please anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 we have the #Uubntu-offtopic and -chat channels for discussions.  THis place will get busy soon and we then clamp down on the borderline conversations..
<momomo> G__81: i would think that kernel developers dont care much about which distro they use since they work under the hood anyway
<unanxbt> therootest, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Jack_Sparrow> therootest Did you do the click to install inside firefox or did you use our tutorial
<therootest> Jack_Sparrow: not inside firefox.
<G__81> Ubuntu is so light thats really impressed me when compared to Fedora
<ActionParsnip> if i have a running app and I ssh over with X forwarding, Can I make the app appear on the forwarded x server without having to kill then rerun the app?
<fxhp> G_81, yeah it seems pretty clean too
<ActionParsnip> G__81: install fluxbox or xfce, its even lighter
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 xubuntu is even lighter
<binarymutant> G__81, dwm is the lightest :P
<therootest> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> binarymutant: no x server is lighter still
<G__81> and one question its not with respect to Ubuntu as such. Why is that rpms are quite heavy i mean in terms of file size
<phorensic> binarymutant: dwm? ligher than a minimal lfs install? DSL?
<fxhp> I dislike xfce, and my benchmarks are about the same with gnome
<G__81> and deb files very light in terms of file size
<binarymutant> phorensic, only 2000 lines of code at like 2k
<unanxbt> How can I install fonts?
<ActionParsnip> G__81: extract the files from both and examine is all i can suggest
<Jack_Sparrow> G__81 I never pulled apart an rpm so I cant see why they would be bigger for the same pavkage
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | unanxbt
<ubottu> unanxbt: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Guest65378> « Un saluto a tutto il canale! »
<Aison> hello
<Rabbitbunny> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phorensic> binarymutant: what does it stand for?
<unanxbt> ActionParsnip, thanks, lemme check it
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<quibbler> unanxbt: drag them to /home/USER/,fonts
<Aison> is there some package source for Icedtea Java unstable?
<binarymutant> phorensic, dynamic tiling manager
<quibbler> unanxbt: .font*
<Aison> openjdk unstable
<ActionParsnip> Aison: i use it to get java
<Jack_Sparrow> !find icedtea
<ubottu> Found: icedtea-gcjwebplugin, icedtea6-plugin
<Aison> my problem is, that icedtea6 plugin is not working at all
<therootest> i installed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras but my firefox doesnt still play java games. should i reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<binarymutant> phorensic, LFS doesn't install X does it? it's been so long since i've seen that site
<unanxbt> quibbler, ~/,fonts does not exist, if I create that dir and copy fonts in there, then, how can i configure them?
<quibbler> unanxbt: i'm a lousy typist .fonts
<frog_> ikonia: ok, to be honest, i only read about it... but the article is according to 2.4.x. i have assumed it is also in 2.6. i gonna check it ...
<Jack_Sparrow> unanxbt you are aware that ~/  means /home/$USER right
<quibbler> unanxbt: it is a hidden directory
<unanxbt> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<unanxbt> quibbler, i know
<b52ub_> any svn user ?
<Jack_Sparrow> unanxbt and that you show a comma that should be a period for hidden
<|AR|> b52ub_: ya
<ActionParsnip> therootest: no need to reboot: try: sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<unanxbt> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i mean a dot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<therootest> couldnt find packet icedtea6 :)
<therootest> i am on kubuntu 8.0.4, by the way.
<Photoguy> I'm having trouble with Limewire, it doesn't start up, it just gets stuck on the splash screen.
<unanxbt> therootest, why dont you try my solution?
<b52ub_> |AR|, i trouble when configuring the dav with apache , i have configure dave_svn.conf but i don't have the tool /etc/apche_dav.svn.passwd
<Aison> ActionParsnip, well, here icedtea6 is not working. The java is now recogniced by the browser, but when the plugin should load, it just hangs
<therootest> unanxbt: what is your solution?
<ActionParsnip> Aison: are you restarting your browser each time?
<b52ub_> |AR|, i mean /etc/apache2/dav_svn.passwd :d
<tuxina> ICH BIN KEIN NEWSER
<unanxbt> therootest, in terminal, type this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<snikeris> Hi all.  I'
<phorensic> binarymutant: umm actually it does
<Aison> ActionParsnip, I even rebootet my machine once ^
<therootest> unanxbt: i did it :) still doesnt work.
<unanxbt> therootest, it will install flash, java everything
<Jack_Sparrow> !de > tuxina
<ubottu> tuxina, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Aison: no, i mean you have to close the web browser in entirety to reload the plugins
<unanxbt> therootest, in firefox, type this; about:plugins
<therootest> unanxbt: is this different for kubuntu 8.0.4?
<unanxbt> therootest, and check whether it tells about java
<ikonia> frog_: I wouldn't make that assumtpion
<Aison> ActionParsnip, the browser allways hangs, when the java applet is loaded, so I have to close it (sometimes even to kill it)
<unanxbt> therootest, no, for 8.04 the commands will be same
<ikonia> frog_: lots changed between 2.4 and 2.6
<|AR|> b52ub_: did you try htpasswd2 -c /etc/apache2/dav_svn.passwd ?
<ActionParsnip> Aison: hmm, sounds like a conflict of plugins
<therootest> unanxbt: i went to firefox and there seems to be many flash plugins
<therootest>      libjavaplugin_oji.so
<therootest>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07
<frog_> ikonia: yeah, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> therootest one of your other plugins could also be your problem
<therootest> Jack_Sparrow: how can i know?
<unanxbt> therootest, check under section "ava(TM) Plug-in"
<Jack_Sparrow> therootest turn them off.  Not all plugins play nice
<b52ub_> |AR|, oups it pass thanks :D
<unanxbt> therootest, oh sorry, its "java(TM) Plug-in"
<therootest> ehm... the compiz fusion thing collapses all the time and the java is not working....
<|AR|> b52ub_: :)
<therootest> ...maybe its time to have a fresh new install of kubuntu.
<unanxbt> therootest, then you can disable the extras graphics
<linux_guy> is it possible (in ubuntu) to connect to a windows vista system via remote desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_guy YEs
<office> linux_guy: yes
<linux_guy> Jack_Sparrow, is it easy
<linux_guy> ?
<linux_guy> relatively*
<therootest> unanxbt: Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_07-b06
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, let me find a tutorial
<devendra> ciao
<ActionParsnip> !java
<unanxbt> therootest, so its installed, then you should be able to play your java games!
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<therootest> unanxbt: yes, but i am not :)(
<bob__> probleme de clavier en francais les bouton ctl et shift marche pas
<therootest> anyway, thank you guys.
<Chaukar> Someone using cairo-dock? Today installed cairo-dock, I used to use awn
<therootest> i thing i will have a fresh new install.
<therootest> one last question: why k3b doesnt recognise my empty dvd?
<unanxbt> therootest, does the browser show any error?
<ActionParsnip> therootest: i'd just uninstall the plugins you have installed
<Jack_Sparrow> linux_guy http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html               for a start
<rainmanp7> Is there a program I could run to help developers on the system configuration or burn in test for new ubuntu releases or current version etc. ?
<therootest> unanxbt: no errors :) just that i should install java.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > bob__
<ubottu> bob__, please see my private message
<linux_guy> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<e-frame> therootest: bcoz your dvd didn't introduce itself to k3b :D
<unanxbt> therootest, try reinstalling java
<e-frame> or it was their first time :p
<e-frame> lol
<therootest> e-frame: how can it be introduced? :P
<momomo> rainmanp7: system - administration - hardware testing
<rainmanp7> momomo k ty
<th3_b0b> Jack_Sparrow: Thx for the tip, but are you sure it is valid for all ubuntu-versions!? I'm using hardy an aptitude doesn't recognize option "--disable-columns" and gives a a regex-compilation error for '?installed!?automatic' ...
<rainmanp7> momomo what about software testing ?
<e-frame> heheh
<momomo> rainmanp7: channel #ubuntu+1
<rainmanp7> k ty
<momomo> rainmanp7: welcome to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b which tip
<rainmanp7> momomo ty :)
<th3_b0b> !clone > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<th3_b0b> Jack_Sparrow: that one
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b AH.. it should work for all
<quatar-it> hi all, what should i do if i wanted to make a voice synth speak with my voice, not only superimposing single letters but a little more sophisticated, and having the work ready in half a day? My biggest hope is to make a voice file for espeak, but i think it's so hard. So an appropriate program for a boy to almost play with would be equally appreciated...
<bob__> technical prob with my flash sound
<Dillizar> !kazehakse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazehakse
<binarymutant> quatar-it, I don't think one exists but not sure
<bob__> i m unable to play video flash ansd sound
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b AH.. I do see the error now..
<Dillizar> !kazehakase
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazehakase
<akina> hi! is there a way to execute "vlc" in command line inside kde which will not show the vlc interface
<silv3r_m001> is anybody facing issues with ff 3.0 like gmail not opening and scrollers appearing in some divs etc
<snikeris> Hi all.  I'm pretty sure one of my hard drives just failed on me, but I'm not sure how I can tell for sure.  Fortunately, this machine has two hard drives set up in a RAID1 array, so I was able to boot into Ubuntu anyway.  When I booted, the BIOS was able to detect the hard drive; however, it produced the error: "Secondary master hard disk error".  Also, /var/log/syslog (http://joe.snikeris.com/syslog) looks like it is reporting a bunch of errors for at
<linux_guy> Jack_Sparrow, will that help me?  it talks about remote in ubuntu, and connecting FROM a windows machine.  I need to go ubuntu (me) to vista (remote)
<farman> hi
<Dillizar> join #kazehakase
<miso> hi , sombody know where is user config file of vlc settings? i cant find it
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b  To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » -
<farman> how can i run the exe file on linux
<lstarnes> miso: try ~/.vlc/vlcrc
<Jack_Sparrow> farman exe are fwindows programs
<Dillizar> farman, you need wine install it
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: sry it took so long could not get pastebinit to install anyway here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/112446/
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b There is the old tutorial
<miha> Jack_Sparrow: may i save this quote?:)
<Jack_Sparrow> latit2 will look in a sec.. thanks
<quatar-it> tnx binarymutant, can anyone else help me?
<farman> yes i know its windows program
<gbrethen> I seem to be having 2 issues on ubuntu 8.10.
<Jack_Sparrow> miha Which quote..
<Dillizar> farman, but this way with wine if the exe has a virus your pc will get it
<miso> lstarnes: i try to create it there, but bofore that ai have som settings change, and its stored but not on thah place
<miha> about "cloning" ubuntu
<Gnirx> Hi. Is OOo3 supposed to be in intrepid-backports and I just can't find it, or it just not there (yet)?
<gbrethen> 1.  Sound events are not occurring?
<Guest65378> 0
<Guest65378> 0
<farman> but i have a problem in Urdu font and i download an exe file for that and i am unable to run this file
<th3_b0b> Jack_Sparrow: I already tried that, but that lists ALL packages marked installed, which includes some hundret dependencies plus the stuff installed out of the box... I only want listed what i manually installed...
<Jack_Sparrow> miha yes, of course.. that is our old factoid that should still work.. I will look into the problem later
<Dillizar> farman, what do want to install
<farman> how can i solve the problem
<Aison> java.lang.RuntimeException: Failed to handle message: handle 62921771 Thread[Thread-1,5,main]
<Aison> that's the main problem
<Dillizar> !wine | farman
<ubottu> farman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b NOt just the added packages unless you want to take a listing from a clean system and compare the rtwo etc
<Threetimes> Hi, OBEX file transfer to my LG KU990 (Viewty/Nyx) doesn't work, with other phones I have no problems, and the KU990 works fine as modem.
<barisha> which desktop environment do you prefer?
<bob123> gnome
<office>  world war 4 started
 * linux_guy orders one of those ubuntu stress balls
<farman> how can i run the wine brother because i don't know about it
<Threetimes> lol :p i use gnome
<latit> l
<farman> now i have an exe file for urdu font on my desktop but i am unable to run it
<nbuntu> when  i use an app with hyperlinks and click them (eg Prism or others) the link doesnt open in firefox unless firefox is already open.  If firefox isnt open - then it will start, but only at a blank page rather than at the link. Firefox is my default browser.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> latit2 looks like windows on sdc and nix on sda and sdb .. right
<bob123> gnome with no 3d accel and wireframe window move :)
<nyaa> I use gnome, but half the apps I have are for kde 0_o
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: no windows
<latit2> ubuntu and suse
<bob123> ah yah that's tough
<momomo> farman: do you need urdu fonts for linux programs or for windows programs?
<th3_b0b> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, here is what I actually want to do: I'm running out of diskspace, and I know I have a bunch of packages/programs manually installed that I don't use/need anymore... Now I want a list of them, so I can easily decide for each package whether I would like to keep it or remove it.
<Wunderbar> can someone explain to me what (if any) advantage kde has over gnome??
<farman> no i need urdu for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> latit2 a fat32 data partition then..
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: yes for data and vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> th3_b0b No easy way to do that..
<javb> Hi all, im running Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 LTS, i'm thinking of upgrading to 8.10, but before that i would like to hear you opinions? Is there really a difference that make it worth it to change?
<barisha> i have a problem with virtual box :)
<Oli``> How do I change my Firefox Java version to Sun's Java (vs icedtea)?
<Oli``> !ask barisha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask barisha
<Oli``> !ask | barisha
<ubottu> barisha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th3_b0b> Jack_Sparrow: Well ok... Thx so, I'll try to find the hard way ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> latit2 I will need another long command as I will need to see a couple things
<quibbler> farman: the exe file is a windows file and can only be run with the program wine...you can install wine from synaptic and then you will be able to run the exe file
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<farman> how can i install synaptic to run the wine
<momomo> farman: there are already urdu font packages (for linux programs): ttf-nafees ttf-paktype
<barisha> i get a problem in virtual box: VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED(rc=-1908)
<kurrata> hi, i was wondering where is file stored witch shows what programs should be started when i start ubuntu
<farman> from where i can get these ttf-nafees and ttf-paktype
<Jack_Sparrow> latit2 are you running live session right now
<momomo> farman: synaptic package manager in ubuntu administration
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<javb> Hi all, im running Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 LTS, i'm thinking of upgrading to 8.10, but before that i would like to hear you opinions? Is there really a difference that make it worth it to change?
<Jack_Sparrow> latit2 Please /join #Jack_Sparrow so we can finish this up without spamming the others
<Wunderbar> kde vs gnome guys
<Wunderbar> help
<Pirate_Hunter> kurrata, dont know if this is helpful but System>Prefferences>session that shows the apps that are started at login, however, the actual file for that even I aint sure where it is saved
<farman> thank you now i am searching
<nbuntu> when  i use an app with hyperlinks and click them (eg Prism or others) the link doesnt open in firefox unless firefox is already open.  If firefox isnt open - then it will start, but only at a blank page rather than at the link. Firefox is my default browser.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: neither, fluxbox
<momomo> farman: use the quicksearch field at the top..
<Oli``> barisha: apparently upgrading past 2.1.2 fixes it; see: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/3037
<Wunderbar> advantages of fluxbox
<Wunderbar> thanks
<ActionParsnip> barisha: are you a member of vbox group?
<Pirate_Hunter> javb, I guess better support but it all depends on you if you really need to
<weatherkid> wunderbar: are you more a custom to Windows or Mac
<barisha> ActionParsnip i'm not
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: light and airy, less ram used
<farman> thank you brother i got it
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox | barisha
<ubottu> barisha: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Heliodor> wines budget dedicated server sux
<Wunderbar> i've used both windows and mac
<barisha> Oli`` thanks
<dsnaike> javb run a livecd and see for yourself I did and switched
<Heliodor> and its not even budget prices
<Wunderbar> but i kinda like gnome
<ActionParsnip> barisha: you've missed a milion steps for setting it up, read the guide
<Wunderbar> don't like the look of kde
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: i am there
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: then use gnome
<Threetimes> Wunderbar: http://www.google.com/search?q=kde+vs+gnome and http://www.google.com/search?q=fluxbox+vs+others
<javb> dsnaike; Thanks.
<kurrata> Pirate_Hunter:  i know that place but it dosnt show everything thats why im interested in file(checked out boot pulseaudio but it still loads)
<barisha> ActionParsnip but it worked before
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: neither is "best" or "better", use which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> barisha: have you done a kernel upgrade by any chance?
<Heliodor> whats that flashy shell called again?
<barisha> i think i did
<Wunderbar> looking at this fluxbox right now
<weatherkid> Wunderbar: then use gnome because it is more like mac
<Pirate_Hunter> kurrata, you could remove pulse but that is if you know what you doing and are sure that is what you want
<Heliodor> sharp-e or something like that?
<Wunderbar> and compatibility issues or common bugs that i should know about??
<barisha> how can i check that ActionParsnip
<Threetimes> Hi, OBEX file transfer to my LG KU990 (Viewty/Nyx) doesn't work, with other phones I have no problems, and the KU990 works fine as modem.
<Wunderbar> should read- 'any' not and
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: sudo apt-get install fluxbox then log off, change session to fluxbox and log on, you can always uninstall it
<Wunderbar> appreciated
<ActionParsnip> barisha: run the groups command and it will show you what groups you are a member in
<slippyr4> can anyone recommend a powerful GTK text editor? i want to replace UltraEdit on windows - so i need syntax highlightng and regex search/replace, etc. gedit is a bit too baswic
<GNUtoo> salut,j'ai des problemes de  performance avec gentoo...donc j'aimerais essayer le kenrel ubuntu qui lui marche bien...mais quels arguments doit-je donner au kernel pour qu'il boote sur mon disque dur: 2 partitions->raid0->criptage
<ActionParsnip> slippyr4: gedit
<ActionParsnip> slippyr4: if you change the setting to be what sort of text you are using (like C, html etc) it will highlight
<heinersadljasd> k
<GNUtoo> oops wrong channel...
<GNUtoo> sorry
<Wunderbar> fluxbox, here we come
<ari_stre1s> hi guys, anyone plays facebook? why when i'm uploading photos, firefox 'hangs' for about 5 minutes? i suspect it's the java plugin
<linux_guy> topic is:  how to use your ubuntu box to connect to your vista enterprise box.  *Discuss*
<linux_guy> =)
<kurrata> Pirate_Hunter:  i just want to stop it from loading to see what happens. since every time i want to launch my psx emulator i need to kill it
<cdavis> what is the method I should read about to push kde4 theme type settings to gtk apps?
<farman> dear brother momo i got the fonts but now what should i do
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: can you rephrase using english please, how do you mean "connect"
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, yes
<momomo> farman: start the program which you want to use (maybe firefox for reading urdu webpages f.e.?)
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: can you please do so and we may be able to help
<Delvien> ari_stre1s: use facebooks simple uploader. much faster
<sharperguy> How do I force aptitude to clear its sources cache and download them all again?
<Delvien> ari_stre1s:  its on the same page. just click the link
 * linux_guy needs help getting started using remote desktop.  I need to connect to a vista machine
<Mpole> greetings all
<momomo> sharperguy: clean or autoclean, not sure if it works for src packages too
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<b52ub_> |AR|, could i distub yu again :D
<Mpole> question no. 1) i recently upgraded to 8.10. i found out today that i cant open the GNOME network dialogue to make modifications (unlock) my network settings, from dynamic to static, and vice versa. i had to make the settings via the terminal, editing the interfaces and resolv.conf files. what happened?
<|AR|> b52ub_: sure!
<shally87> anyone has experience in installing LAMP server?
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, ok got it
<sharperguy> momomo, yeah I need to redownload all the repo information, but it's just using what it already has
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, now what?
<b52ub_> |AR|,  i have settup svn and ii added a project to the repos svn list my repos/project that have been imported work well but when i try to view it in svn gui client i got no project displayed
<momomo> sharperguy: that would be apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: run it
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: thats your rdp client
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, what does the remote computer need to do?
<Pirate_Hunter> kurrata: tried finding something online to help you, nada, sorry but there are otherways to stop/force processes from terminal
<|AR|> b52ub_: which gui client u use?
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: http://linux.die.net/man/1/rdesktop
<Threetimes> Somehow it's working now, thanks for not saying anything :(
<sharperguy> momomo, yeah I know want to get 100% rid of the old info and download the latest from scratch. If I do "apt-get update" it just looks and sees nothing new and keeps the old
<b52ub_> |AR|, eclipse got a svn plugin + syncro svn gui booth give the same output ==> nothing :d
<LukaszJ> Hello
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: better?
<momomo> sharperguy: you want the latest packages of binary and/or source installed?
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, thanks.   I just need to do something on the vista end to connect
<sharperguy> momomo, I want it to download all the repo information from scratch - instead of just the new ones
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: its offtopic here
<miha> ups
<miha> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<|AR|> b52ub_: are you access the svn locally?
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: head to ##windows
<|AR|> b52ub_: accessing*
 * linux_guy opens mouth, inserts foot
<icmp_request> hello guys! which servive on rc.d is used for DHCP? I've tried "network" but DHCP didn't restart
<Xunie> Ever since I updated yesterday, My audio was doing strange things, At first it won't work, So I rebooted, Now I can only use OSS, ALSA and PulseAudio give me a cracking/ticking sound. If a spark is flying acros from your finger to a jack. (Man, I even had to fix X.org's settings :/), So what Is going on?
<b52ub_> |AR|, yeap , true https
<icmp_request> *service/file
<Xunie> icmp_request, I geuss runlevel 4-6 or something... not lower.
<momomo> sharperguy: why do you want to download all the repo information again if nothing has changed (apt-get update said: ~"no changes.")
<|AR|> b52ub_: hum...i mean is your svn repos on the same machine with you use to access the repos?
<Xunie> icmp_request, For what service?.. dhcpd or dhclient?
<sharperguy> momomo, I'm getting an error where its still using the old sources for some reason
<icmp_request> Xunie but which script is? I've tried restart networking but didn't restart DHCP
<b52ub_> |AR|, yeap , euh nop  i'm trying to access from a different machien on the network
<sharperguy> momomo, So it's saying file not found because the new sources wouldve told it the correct file to use
<Xunie> icmp_request, Cause, At best you can do 'cd /etc/ ; ls ./rc* | grep -i dhcp'
<abhinay> hello
<icmp_request> thanks Xunie I'll try :)
<linux_guy> ##windows is dead lol
<momomo> sharperguy: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for all of us to have a look at
<linux_guy> #ubuntu is ALWAYS jumping
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xunie> icmp_request, you can change 'dhcp' with 'dhc'
<Xunie> !ot | Xunie
<ubottu> Xunie, please see my private message
<linux_guy> why is everyone on my case today?
<icmp_request> Xunie I wish to restart the client only so it's dhclient?
<abhinay> I'm using Macbook3.1 on Ubuntu Intrepid, anybody has got a problem with brightness control keys. I'm not able to adjust the brightness with F1/F2. any help would be appreciated.
<Xunie> wait, What?
<Xunie> icmp_request, dhcpd and dhclient are two different things, The one is a server, The other one a client.
<sky_> hi
<Xunie> sky_, hi
<sky_> vim is console app ?
<icmp_request> Xunie I wish the client only :)
<Xunie> sky_, yes, just as nano and pico
<cdavis> Is anyone else having a problem in kde4 where tunderbird doesn't show the scroll bar correctly? The little block that indicates where you are is always at the top even though it is really at the bottom?
<abhinay> sky_, Yes
<luffy> yo
<sky_> only console ? :)
<abhinay> sky_, gvim is GUI
<nyaa> sky_ vim is a text editor you can use inside the terminal.
<sky_> i am starting learn Python -_-
<icmp_request> thanks Xunie I think I know whatu you mean then it's dhclient
<|AR|> b52ub_: you are trying to access the remote repos using webdav trhough https? and are you sure the eclipse plugin support webdav?
<Xunie> icmp_request, 'ps -elf | grep -i [service]', Replace [service] with dhc.
<abhinay> sky_, I would prefer geany , the liteweight / powerful editor
<icmp_request> thanks I'll try :)
<Xunie> icmp_request, That is to get a process number, And with that process number you can 'kill [process number]' for instance 'kill 12345' or 'kill 2342'
<b52ub_> |AR|, euh nop :(
<ubunter> #join ubuntu-de
<sky_> abhinay: Geany ?
<ubunter> join #ubuntu-de
<abhinay> ubottu, geany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geany
<abhinay> hmm..
<s0101> where can i get vnc4client?
<abhinay> sky_, Yes
<s0101> i have installed vnc4server on the remote comp
<sky_> for removin vim i must type apt-get remove vim ?
<quibbler> ubunter: use  /join #ubuntu-de
<abhinay> sky_, why do you want to remove vim now?
<jco> hi, can someone paste me the result of the followin command? Thanks :)       dpkg -S `which rename`
<ActionParsnip> s0101: apt-cache search vnc | grep view
<ubunter> thx
<s0101> i checked synaptik but i cant find it
<momomo> s0101: applications - internet - remote desktop viewer = vnc-client
<|AR|> b52ub_: you have to find out which protocols does the eclipse svn plugin support..:s
<quibbler> ubunter: ;-)
<s0101> ok
<sky_> abhinay: i dont like console apps...i dont need 2 different editors :-O
<b52ub_> |AR|, i'm checking :D
<[FANTASY]> HI ALL
<BiNaRi0> hi everyone
<abhinay> sky_, It won't take much space though, anyhow apt-get remove will do it for you.
<Xunie> [FANTASY], what?
<sharperguy> momomo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/112456/
<BiNaRi0> keyserver.ubuntu.com is down
<betterhands> hey guys--used to install turbo tax on my xp to take care of taxes...any recommended packages for ubuntu, or would i be better off with some online software?  i won't have a real complicated return...
<yaou> #april
<lanoxx-> does anyone know if ubuntu will update the fglrx driver to the latest version? has anyone tested it yet?
<abhinay> I'm using Macbook3.1 on Ubuntu Intrepid, anybody has got a problem with brightness control keys. I'm not able to adjust the brightness with F1/F2. any help would be appreciated.
<ttux> fuck
<s0101> i get connection closed  everytime i use it
<ttux> tem alguem do do brasil
<abhinay> ubottu, language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<s0101> 2 sec after i press serach
<quibbler> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<|AR|> ¶Ù¡C
<momomo> sharperguy: *maybe* pbuilder has an intermediate cache file?
<sharperguy> momomo, that could  make sense
<nbuntu> when  i use an app with hyperlinks and click them (eg Prism or others) the link doesnt open in firefox unless firefox is already open.  If firefox isnt open - then it will start, but only at a blank page rather than at the link. Firefox is my default browser.  Any ideas?
<sky_> anyone know about partition manager for Ubuntu ? :)
<nbuntu> sky_:  i know a little
<sky_> with gui please :)
<nbuntu> yea - i prefer the GUI
<nbuntu> whats up?
<nyaa> sky_ you may try gparted
<rakudave> sky_: gparted
<sky_> yeah gparted
<sky_> thank you :)
<bardyr> how can i update /lib/modules/... ?
<mroc> help...i can't figure out how to install ubuntu on my system.  i have a hardware raid 1 xp system and the partitioner won't resize.
<momomo> bardyr: depmod?
<rakudave> mroc: what partitioner?
<sky_> i like only mini console apps like Youtube-dl and ffmpeg :)
<bardyr> momomo, yes, thanks :)
<sky_> but the console is powerful tool :)
<gordonjcp> sky_: about half my day-to-day work is done with console apps ;-)
<norpan_> is there a menu for choosing splashscreen+ using gnome
<norpan_> cant find anything, and i only see text when i startup
<norpan_> i want splashscreen :(
<momomo> sharperguy: pbuilder --clean
<Threetimes> OBEX/Bluetooth still isn't working as I like it, it only shows the contents of "Others", and I can't move video's to Others using the phone's file manager
<gbrethen> seahorse nautilus module initialized
<gbrethen> Initializing nautilus-share extension
<gbrethen> **
<gbrethen> Eel:ERROR:eel-preferences.c:117:preferences_gconf_value_get_string: assertion failed: (value->type == GCONF_VALUE_STRING)
<gbrethen> Aborted
<FloodBot1> gbrethen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mroc> rakudave: i tried the 64 bit standard cd, and then switched to the 64 alternate, but it still tells me there's an error and it can't resize.
<sharperguy> momomo, Ok did that and trying build again
<s0101> I have a problem with remote desktop everytime i find the computer i want to connect to i press connect and get connection closed and i use port 8080 on both sides
<rakudave> mroc: if you're using gparted you might not succeed, as gparted doesn't fully support raid
<norpan_> is there anyone that knows of a splash theme changer or something?
<rakudave> is it a sorfware or a hardware raid
<MadChopr> greetings, i use dial-up and ubuntu 8.10, i've installed gnome-ppp and wvdial (wvdial was already installed i think) i configured gnome-ppp, it detects my modem, dials to my ISP, then tries to run /usr/bin/pppd, it says it can't open it, check to see if it is there and check the permissions.   well, i checked that and pppd is there, and it might have the right permissions: -rwsr-xr-- 1 root dip 277160 2008-11-20 15:58 pppd  ;;; any hel
<norpan_> cus i cant see my splashscreen just lot of texts
<sharperguy> momomo, same error and still using old source location
<sharperguy> momomo, actually its saying it about a different file now
<mroc> rakudave: ah.  ok.  it's hardware raid 1 according to the people at dell.
<koert> text is good, text tells you what's going on
<gbrethen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112460/
<gbrethen> help
<Mpole> hi all. i have the following questions
<norpan_> ko i dont want text, i want splash and if i want text sometime i press esc
<norpan_> koert,  you know how to fix this?
<Mpole> question no. 1) i recently upgraded to 8.10. i found out today that i cant open the GNOME network dialogue to make modifications (unlock) my network settings, from dynamic to static, and vice versa. i had to make the settings via the terminal, editing the interfaces and resolv.conf files. what happened?
<momomo> sharperguy: hmm, cat /etc/pbuilderrc | pastebinit (sudo aptitude install pastebinit)
<rakudave> mroc: ah... there are known problems with on-board raid controlles, as they require a special driver which is normaly only available for window$
<sharperguy> momomo, cat /etc/pbuilderrc | pastebinit
<mroc> rakudave: ok.  so is this something that can be done, or am i looking at an impossible or extremely complicated task?
<sharperguy> momomo, http://pastebin.com/fdef8644 - copy/paste fail
<sharperguy> momomo, lol that makes it obvous
<Mpole> can anyone help?
<momomo> sharperguy: yeah, you got it ;-)
<norpan_> is there anyone that know a solution for this problem?
<rakudave> mroc: i can't think of a way of doing it... you might have to install another hd
<mroc> rakudave: that would be challenging....it's a laptop.
<ljuwaidah> hi
<linuxman410> norpan check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694 it will show you how to change splash screen
<momomo> sharperguy: i mean you caught the error, not that you were "slow thinking"
<ljuwaidah> where can I find a feature list of 9.04?
<rakudave> mroc: ah shoot... well, you might use wubi to create a virtual drive within windows... that _might_ work
<norpan_> thnx
<sharperguy> momomo, of course changing it to archive.ubuntu.com has still had no effect
<momomo> sharperguy: hmm, pbuilder --clean again and then check that $BUILDPLACE and $APTCACHE are empty
<momomo> dirs
<farman> dear brother momo i got the fonts but now what should i do
<mroc> rakudave: i thought about that, but it wasn't ideal of course.  thanks for the help.  i think i'll keep digging a bit more, see if i can find anything.  there seem to be reports of people installing ubuntu on this laptop, so maybe someone buried those details in an obscure post.
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112461/
<latit2> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112463/
<momomo> farman: start the program you want to use
<rakudave> mroc: good luck then :)
<nas> anybody know why I cant mount the new 8.10 filesystem.squashfs off the live cd using
<Mpole> mroc: u have any idea what happened to my network settings dialogue? i cant reach it. i cant make network changes via GNOME/Synaptic
<nas> mount -t squashfs -o loop /blhab ./asdfasdf
<farman> i open the www.bbcurdu.com website but i am unable to read the urdu
<sharperguy> momomo, yeah I tried that
<nas> I got wrong filesystem type
<nas> did they change it or something?
<farman> i already check these fonts in the administration
<nas> cuase it worked on a feisty cd
<mroc> Mpole: uh...no.  can't say that i do.
<LukaszJ> Just wonder guys why my Xorg is loading "ati" and "radeon" drivers, both together?
<momomo> sharperguy: another thing i found pbuilder --apt-cache "" if you want caching to be turned off
<momomo> farman: maybe relogin to desktop?
<sharperguy> momomo, what if I just copy the missing files manually into pbuilder's apt cache
<momomo> sharperguy: just a feeling, bypassing the cache makes more sense than manipulating a borked one
<sharperguy> momomo, It's not recognising that command
<farman> sorry i don't understand to relogin to desktop
<farman> means shut down the linux and then restart
<momomo> sharperguy: man pbuild
<farman> sorry momomo i am bothering you but i am the new user to linux
<momomo> farman: dont worry, i help you
<farman> Thank you
<momomo> farman: system - logout user (not: shutdown)
<farman> ok
<G__81> is this command right ?
<G__81> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 intrepid /mnt http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nas> somebody?
<nas> squashfs on the new live cds why wont it mount?
<frog> is there a base available n aptitude? what is the name?
<frog> base for Basic Analysis and Security Engine
<momomo> G__81: works
<Goethhe> Why does VSFTPD adds a user called ftp to my system?
<sharperguy> momomo, I think "pbuilder --update" might be helping - even if its still looking at datahpo for some reason - but it is getting new sources
<Led_Zeppelin> How do I change my default runlevel? I don't want my system to boot up into GDM. I want a simple cli where I can just do a 'startx'
<shally87> hi..
<gbrethen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112460/
<unop> Goethhe, because the ftpd needs to run as a user .. and you don't want that user to be an already existing user - you could compromise files that way
<momomo> Goethhe: if an attacker gets unwanted control over the ftp-server he will be limited by ftp permissions, which are very narrow
<shally87> i would like to ask does  ubuntu 8.10 o=effect y ethernet?
<shally87> i would like to ask does  ubuntu 8.10 effect my ethernet?
<danteianthe> does anyone use Wubi?
<armornick> hey guys, do you need an internet connection during the ubuntu minimal install?
<kolby> Led_Zeppelin: look for the file that runs when it starts up.  Edit that one.
<shally87> because as i installed the 8.10 yesterday, and uninstalled it. I found out that when i put ubuntu 8/04 the ethernet is not blinking
<Mpole> am back
<latit> hey all, i have/had a dual boot to 2 linux distros, ubuntu is one - i updated the other and hosed both grub - i rebuilt the grub but it boots to black screen after ubuntu screen any guidance appreciated  please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/112461 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/112463 for menu.lst
<Goethhe> unop & momomo: If I disabled anonymous login in VSFTPD , can i remove the ftp user from my system?
<unop> armornick, depends if you wish to install any other packages in the process
<Mpole> can anyone tell me why, since the upgrade from 8.04 t0 8.10, my network settings control panel wont come up?
<sharperguy> momomo, It also seems to want to do everything in terms of jaunty for some reason - which could be a problem
<Led_Zeppelin> kolby, which file?
<unop> Goethhe, no, vsftpd won't be able to run then ... as i said, vsftpd needs to run as a particular user
<armornick> for a commandline install, does ubuntu needs to download files during the install?
<gmathews> Hi I am trying to delete my old linux image after an update bu it is not there in adept after looking for 'linux-image'
<unop> armornick, no .. but it depends on what you want the system to do .. a barebones install isn't very useful
<momomo> sharperguy: man-page mentions --distribution. just check it out ;-)
<sharperguy> a
<sharperguy> momomo, yeah I was thinking that
<danteianthe> i installed ubuntu through windows using Wubi, and when i boot up my computer it gives me the list of OS's but when i hit Ubuntu i get "error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist" and i can't get farther than that. windows works fine though...
<rakudave> armornick: no, but it is advisable, as it will download the lates language packs and updates
<armornick> I have pppoe and so I need to set that up before I can use apt-get
<armornick> and I want the minimal install because I need *control*
<rakudave> armornick: it will work without a connection, you can update later
<armornick> alright, thanks
<MatBoy> wow, the -23 kernel does not wants to boot it seems on Hardy
<garyd> I am running Ubuntu 8.10 client with SAMBA loaded and working.   I am a newbie, please go easy on me.
<garyd> I plug in an external USB drive formatted for NTFS.  It shows up on the console fine, and I can read and write to the drive.  I have set the permissions to 777 on /media/drivename.
<garyd> However, none of the options to Share it via SAMBA are available with a right click.
<garyd> I am assuming this might be because it is not a permanently mounted drive, but I am not sure.  Can someone help.
<garyd> 1) How do I tell the system the drive will be permanently mounted (if necessary)?
<FloodBot1> garyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armornick> btw, is that laptop hard drive bug still active?
<kolby> Led_Zeppelin:  It might be different between Distros.  I forgot it's name
<garyd> sorry for the flood
<sharperguy> momomo, tried "pbuilder --update --distribution intrepid" and it still does jaunty
<s0101> i have a a problem with remote desktop, i just configured firestarter port 5900 is open on the remote computer but i get timeout when i try to connect
<sharperguy> !return | garyd
<ubottu> garyd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MatBoy> are there known issues with kernel -23 ?
<kolby> Led_Zeppelin: I'm not finding it.
<sharperguy> momomo, Right I'll have to try this again later - thanks for the help anyway
<s0101> Avahi resolver failure: Timeout reached
<betterhands> hey guys--used to install turbo tax on my xp to take care of taxes...any recommended packages for ubuntu, or would i be better off with some online software?  i won't have a real complicated return...is TaxACT online my best bet?
<Led_Zeppelin> kolby, lol. Its not that easy. Not sure why Ubuntu did this. Its kind of annoying.
<momomo> sharperguy: ok, later for me too
<danteianthe> how do i access / edit the menu.lst file?
<kolby> Led_Zeppelin: what did it do?  It gives you the CLI instead of GDM->gnome ?
<rakudave> danteianthe: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Led_Zeppelin> kolby, I just don't like GUIs, thats all.
<armornick> betterhands, online software would be ideal, because you can access it from any computer
<Led_Zeppelin> perhaps I should go back to Debian ;-)
<lanoxx-> danteianthe, sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Wunderbar> is the person who recommended fluxbox still here?
<Led_Zeppelin> but the problem with that is, I don't know how to setup wirless access via CLI. I need a GUI
<betterhands> thanks for the advice armornick
<kolby> Led_Zeppelin: I see.  Well, I prefer to get the X-server running so I can use a bigger terminal
<rakudave> danteianthe: and whenever fiddling with a critical file, make a backup! (sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak)
<s0101> I have a router between the 2 computers and they have the same ip adress
<armornick> Led_Zeppelin, if you used Debian, you can use Ubuntu, no? ;)
<garyd> Need assistance please with SMB on external drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112469/plain/
<G__81> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 intrepid /mnt http://us.arch.ubuntu.com/ubuntu when i give this command to have a Ubuntu based UML system i could run my normal programs right
<G__81> i mean the command line stuff
<s0101> when itry to connect can i use the same ip for connection?
<G__81> lets say i want to run some code which does not have any GUI
<danteianthe> rakudave: the problem is i need to edit it before i can get ubuntu to boot...I'm dual booting windows and ubuntu, and i keep getting Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist.
<Led_Zeppelin> armornick, I use Debian on servers. Never Linux on desktops. Someting new for me. Wireless is a PITA!
<s0101> i am talking about remote desktop
<armornick> Led_Zeppelin, first google result tells you how to configure wireless via cli
<jatt> hi, how do I change the ubuntu logo in the main menu? I want the gnome foot instead.
<armornick> jatt, I know it's in the gconf-editor, but try googling it
<jatt> the ubuntu icon
<jatt> armornick: thanks will search for it
<s0101> can somebody help me?
<armornick> so, any word on the ubuntu laptop bug (the one that kills your hard drive)?
<scunizi> armornick: as far as I've heard that's been fixed.
<vigo> jatt: is also maybe in the backgrounds, I am most certain it is
<armornick> thanks, scunizi
<rakudave> danteianthe: try using the live-cd, I always do to fix theses problems, as on the live-cd, there's no root-pw ^^
<Led_Zeppelin> armornick, I only have 1 PC. so, if I install Debian on it, I need something else to do a google search on...thats the problem.
<armornick> Led_Zeppelin, do you have a printer?
<armornick> jatt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228892
<Led_Zeppelin> armornick, no
<garyd> Anyone interested in helping a newbie with SMB on USB drive?
<armornick> Led_Zeppelin, then try using pen and paper ;)
<armornick> garyd, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<LetsGo67> How do I convert OGV to AVI?
<garyd> Just share the USB drive via SMB.  Internal drives work, external not so much....
<Soooooa> Hi when I do "/etc/init.d/proftpd restart" I get response: "ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd."  .... Does that mean my command was ignored?
<vigo> Led_Zeppelin: Have you tried a WUBI?
<garyd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112469/plain/
<gbrethen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112460/
<scunizi> Soooooa: try /etc/xinet.d/proftpd restart
<gbrethen> help
<weatherkid1> LetsGo67: try this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294030
<tokinux> slu
<scunizi> Soooooa: or if you didn't include sudo at the beginning of the command.. do so
<weatherkid1> gbrethen: what do you need help with
<LetsGo67> thx weatherkid1
<rascal_is_here_> aptoncd crashes automatically while reading the installed package , any solution
<gbrethen> weatherkid1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112460/
<armornick> rascal_is_here_, does it give any errors?
<DrunkPikachu> anyone here happen to have a little experience setting up wacom tablets? I've gotten almost everything working, the only problem being that the pen buttons only work when the nib is touching the tablet instead of when I'm hovering over it.
<gbrethen> weatherkid1: nautilus won't open!
<farman> dear brother momomo
<weatherkid1> gbrethen: what you gave to me i don't get also.
<farman> i have still the same problem
<LetsGo67> weatherkid1: when I convert my ogvs to dpgs they go out of sync.  Why so many problems with ogg?
<farman> the website is unable to read
<gbrethen> weatherkid1: what do u mean?
<weatherkid1> gbrethen:  http://ubuntuforums.com
<weatherkid1> try that
<weatherkid1> i don't get it
<weatherkid1> sorry
<LetsGo67> Why does Ogg say that Jimmy Neutron movie is 15 hours long!?
<Soooooa> scunizi, i am root (sudo -s H) so sudo part was not nesc. Also i dont have /etc/xinet.d
<weatherkid1> LetsGo67: please join #weatherkid1 so i can see what you are saying
<LetsGo67> I am in #weatherkid1
<G__81> sudo debootstrap --arch i386 intrepid /mnt http://us.arch.ubuntu.com/ubuntu after i do this will i get a basic ubuntu 8.10 FS ?
<weatherkid1> LetsGo67: get out of there and  let me PM, k
<Mpole> can i get some help?
<G__81> where in i can execute my programs ?
<gordonjcp> !ask | Mpole
<ubottu> Mpole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mpole> question: why can i no longer access the network settings control panel under GNOME?
<garyd> Need assistance please with SMB on external drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112469/plain/
<Jimmey> Does anyone know how I can retrieve all the mail in my hotmail account to be stored on evolution/gmail?
<nikonadict> hey I have a question about ubuntu server.. I am running the latest version and everything, and I was wondering if I could have two seperate opearting systems operating at the same time in the same computer... For instance, I have a regular server set up - http, samba, that stuff.. but I wanted to have a seperate instilation of Ubuntu desktop edition that I could connect to thruogh VNC for regular use.. I wanted them both running at the same time... doe
<nikonadict>  about how I should approach this..
<mrwes> garyd: who owns that directory? root or you?
<oneunder> i have a question about pptp connection/program.   when i open Network Connections, the VPN tab is there, but all the buttons are greyed out.  am i missing the VPN package?
<garyd> root
<s0101> anybody are confident with remote desktop setup?
<s0101> who are
<mrwes> garyd: and you're trying to share it as a user?
<Dr_willis_> nikonadict,  why do you need 2? you can have several dozen+ vnc sessions started
<garyd> my user is an admin
<Soooooa> what is inetd? the package does not seem to exist. The proftpd install advised me that was the best option. Though it is not on my system and apt cant find it
<Dr_willis_> !find xinetd
<ubottu> Found: xinetd
<psicobra> hi guys i have a usb wifi adapter how do i tell what it is what do i type is it somthing like lspci but a usb version?
<s0101> I am trying to connect to a comp on my router and get this Avahi resolver failure: Timeout reached
<Dr_willis_> Soooooa,   its a service thing to launch servioces as needed. xinetd has replaced it for the most part
<ari_stre1s> psicobra: lsusb
<hexbase> hi, i installed xen and when im asked to login, the screen refreshes 3 times and then the screen gets no signal(black screen)
<psicobra> comand not found
<Soooooa> Yeah the proftpd install said inetd was better than xinetd unless you are going to run a busy FTP server. So I chose inetd
<ari_stre1s> psicobra: really? i have it in 8.10
<psicobra> sorry guys is for my other machine it doesnt have lsusb
<psicobra> yeah it is on my puppy distro i am in my ubuntu box automatically puts me in this room sorry
<Lucifer_Cat> s0101: wait a sec.
<s0101> ok
<s0101> cheers
<gbrethen> solved!
<Lucifer_Cat> s0101: so what are you using
<s0101> remote desktop
<gbrethen> next question:  why do I not get a menu when I right click on the desktop?
<Soooooa> I will reinstll proftpd now that i actually have xinetd installed. It seems to be a dependancy as the server cant be started without it.
<Lucifer_Cat> what are you using for remoting?
<s0101> I have configured firestarter on both sides to be open for port 5900
<Lucifer_Cat> ok
<s0101> before it was open i got connection closed but now it says Avahi resolver failure: Timeout reached
<nascentmind> Hi. I am having problems with Intel HDA ALC888 config. I am not getting any sound. What seems to be the problem?
<latit> i am having issues with my 8.04 install cant boot inti it grub is hosed can i use 8.04 cd and up grade to 8.10
<Lucifer_Cat> so both the machines are on the same router?
<s0101> yes
<s0101> with the same ip
<Lucifer_Cat> hmmm
<mamdouh> hi
<Lucifer_Cat> did the service die by any chance?
<gbrethen> why do I not get a menu when I right click on the desktop?
<s0101> dlink 604 if that teels you anything
<jaypro> im running 8.10 with nvidia geforce video card, the output via component video to tv comes out blue.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Lucifer_Cat> no, i was thinking maybe you didnt have port forwarding setup, but on the same router, it shouldnt matter
<s0101> i have also open the router for remote connection but it requires port 8080 i cant change to 5900
<unanxbt> At gnome-look.org, there is a section named "Maemo", what is this?
<nikonadict> Dr_willis_ : yes but my server is only configured through CLI
<s0101> in the router
<hexbase> hi, i installed xen and when im asked to login, the screen refreshes 3 times and then the screen gets no signal(black screen)
<nascentmind> can anybody help me?
<Dr_willis_> nikonadict,  you can still in stall vnc4server and have a vnc session/remote desktp if you wanted
<s0101> maybe if i change the computers back to port 8080 and setup firestarter for them?
<nikonadict> Dr_willis_ : how would I go about doing that
<Dr_willis_> nikonadict,  install vnc4server.. run it...connect.. :)
<s0101> this is first time i try to use remote
<Dr_willis_> nikonadict,  install vnc4server.. >read its docs<  run it...connect.. :)
<Lucifer_Cat> s0101: both are linux machines?
<quentin> How do I install Nexuiz, It's a zip file. and it's on my desktop
<nikonadict> alright cool lemme try that n hit you up thnx bud Dr_willis_
<s0101> yes both are ubuntu 8.10
<multipass> does xchat beep with it's default setup?  i swore i just heard a system bell...
<pandreas21> I have an issue and i could not find anything similar on google. On a laptop when i press the left touchpad button it sometimes performs a middle mouse click. Any ideas?
<jaypro> im running 8.10 with nvidia geforce video card, the output via component video to tv comes out blue.  anyone know how to fix this?
<Fjordside> How to change resolution, xorg.conf dont show any resolutions under screen section, running 8.10
<Fjordside> i need to run 1200x800
<Dr_willis_> you can add the proper sessions
<s0101> ?
<dancebaby> ....
<Dr_willis_> sections:)
<s0101> can you explain that?
<unanxbt> At gnome-look.org, there is a section named "Maemo", what is this?
<s0101> if i setup the remote
<s0101> computer to port 8080 because dl604 are open for that port?
<BlackZ> s
<Lucifer_Cat> i am not sure if you can/should do that.
<Mpole> Dr_willis_: hi. i need your assistance please. i have problems opening the network settings control panel - recently upgraded to 8.10
<Dr_willis_> unanxbt,  try google and look for Maemo? i would giess its a Gnome app
<Lucifer_Cat> s0101: im sorry, im out of idead :/
<gbrethen> why do I not get a menu when I right click on my desktop?
<unanxbt> Dr_willis_, Google says that its a nokia os, then why what "maemo" is doing at gnome-look!
<Lucifer_Cat> ideas
<Dr_willis_> unanxbt,  it could be its a device that runs  gnome/linux
<s0101> can i use port 8080 for remote?
<LukaszJ> Is that normal my Xorg loads with "ati" and "radeon" drivers, both together? I can see that in My Xorg.= log
<Dr_willis_> unanxbt,  i recall seeing those a few years ago.  befor netbooks....]
<unanxbt> Dr_willis_, so we can not try it at our ubuntu!
<garyd> Need assistance please with SMB on external drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112469/plain/
<Dr_willis_> unanxbt,  its themes for that device specific gnome I imagine]
<hareldvd> Any mechanism to set defaults to menu->file->print->print to file?
<unanxbt> Dr_willis_, ok, thanks a lot :)
<satans> anyone here use fluxbox?
<storbeck> satans: Yes
<satans> what's your favorite desktop environment?
<satans> and why
<multipass> xfce for speed.
<storbeck> xfce and fluxbox, for speed and looks
<Lucifer_Cat> multipass: is fluxbox speedier than xfce?
<Dr_willis_> fluxbox = windows manager... xfce = desktop env.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Lucifer_Cat> satans: im using fluxbox. but i've been using it only for a day.
<storbeck> I would assume fluxbox is faster, xfce is a nice balance between fluxbox and gnome
<Lucifer_Cat> Dr_willis_: ahh. im still a noob :P
<dancebaby> anyone here use smplayer?
<LukaszJ> dancebaby: Yes, I do.
<Dillizar> it was sudo apt-get and the name of the package ?
<satans> how are you finding the fluxbox environment?
<storbeck> satans: What do you mean?
<satans> what have u found the advantages to be
<storbeck> It's fast.
<s0101> why do i get  a time out  when i try to connect?
<dancebaby> why it stop when play for several time?
<hareldvd> satans: Also have experience with both fluxbox and xfce. xfce is reacher and easyer to configure and maintain.
<j-b-r> Ok. So I've been trying to get an old nvidia card working in 8.10 for about a week now, and I only just found out that 8.10 dropped support for all the 71 and 96 cards!
<j-b-r> Is that really true?
<LukaszJ> satans: I had a chance to play a bit around, it's fast, lightweight. Other thing is how much do you want it to be user-friendy, as not everybody is used to set settings adding new entries to scripts.
<j-b-r> Do I have to reinstall 8.04?
<miha> xfce looks kinda good. rest of 'performance' UI managers luck horrible
<LukaszJ> dancebaby: Mean it hangs?
<miha> look
<miha> not luck :)
<dancebaby> ye
<satans> thats what i found, its especially user friendly
<satans> at least from first impressions
<j-b-r> I love xfce
<satans> needs some time to configure it
<storbeck> satans: Fluxbox is user friendly?
<storbeck> lol
<sidewalk> what kinds of internet tvs can i watch with Ubuntu?
<miha> i love gnome, but i found out i could live with xfce.
<LukaszJ> satans: So, seems to fulfill your need, right :) ?
<j-b-r> It works perfectly fast on a pentium 2!
<storbeck> Fluxbox is probably one of the least user friendly wm's :P
<satans> its not especially username friendly is what i meant to say
<xpot> Help: vmware broke aptitude --> http://pastebin.com/d4a03f724
<LukaszJ> dancebaby: Is this only video app that you've noted crashing?
<Dr_willis_> what makes a window manager 'user friendly' ?  thats such a vague term
<ortsvorsteher> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrwes> Doc: one that looks like windows? heh
<miha> mrwes: close:)
<mrwes> Doc: I love it when people see me using my laptop and say "what is that?"
<sampbar> hi all
<sidewalk> mrwes: how do they say it? :P
<dancebaby> en..
<LukaszJ> mrwes: :)
<mrwes> I tell'em it's a new product from Bill Gates :P
 * amee2k awards 100 points to Sadie 
<xpot> Help: anyone know how to fix aptitude??
<storbeck> xpot: That's pretty vague
<satans> vague is a much underused word...
<Chris_Were> my ati radeon card keeps making ubuntu hang. when i look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's nothing in the file. what's wrong?
<dancebaby> my driver is ati and i had play 3D
<Chris_Were> play3d?
<xpot> storbeck: you didn't see my last post then!
<xpot> Help: anyone know how to fix aptitude??
<xpot> Help: vmware broke aptitude --> http://pastebin.com/d4a03f724
<storbeck> Ah, my mistake. I didn't see it :)
<BlackZ> Bye
<Wunderbar> boom
<Chris_Were> what's play3d
<sameep> hi everyone.. first time here...
<storbeck> xpot: Have you tried removing it with apt-get?
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | sameep
<ubottu> sameep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sameep> thank you..
<mrwes> !ask | sameep
<ubottu> sameep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wunderbar> does anyone know how to make xchat gnome edition the default irc client???
<Wunderbar> on ubuntu
<xpot> storbeck: yes, it says I have to re-install before remove... not sure how to do that since the install didn't work right either
<Chris_Were> my ati radeon card keeps making ubuntu hang. when i look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's nothing in the file. what's wrong?
<storbeck> Hm
<garyd> Need assistance please with SMB on external drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112469/plain
<storbeck> Sorry xpot, I'm not too sure then. I'm more of an emerge person >_>. You could try installing vmware from source then try removing it
<Chris_Were> can someone please help me?
<balrog__> is there a repo with kde *4.2* out there for _hardy_?
<xpot> storbeck: already did that, thank you.  I was wondering if there is a way to just manually clean out aptitude ??
<nickrud> xpot, what's the exact error from sudo apt-get -f install , please put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis_> balrog__,  i dont think so
<dancebaby> what is the matter..
<gbrethen> need help...when I right click on my desktop, no menu appears?
<Lucifer_Cat> can i switch windows managers without logging out and back in?
<balrog__> Dr_willis_: blast...thanks.
<storbeck> Lucifer_Cat: no
<xpot> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112484/
<nickrud> Lucifer_Cat, window managers yes, if they respect the --replace switch
<Lucifer_Cat> hmmm. everytime i logout of my remote desktop thingy, it just hangs there with a blank wallpaper.
<nickrud> xpot, where's your copy of the vmware deb you downloaded?
<xpot> on my desktop
<nickrud> xpot, try   sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/vmware<tab>  <-- hit tab key to fill out file name
<xpot> nickrud: it is actually rpm, used alien to convert to .deb
<nickrud> gahhhh
 * jtaji watches nickrud slowly back away
<Lucifer_Cat> nickrud: and how would i use the command?
<xpot> nickrud: I realized after following those instructions (somewhere off google) that it was a bad idea, no I am just trying to clean up the
<sky_1911> OMG
<sky_1911> i am identified
<xpot>  mess without a fresh install
<sky_1911> and cannot join to channel :D
<jtaji> sky_1911: you have joined here fine :D
<sky_1911> not here
<sky_1911> #Python
<sky_1911> :D
<nickrud> xpot, ok do this instead:   sudo cp ~/Desktop/vmware<tab> /var/apt/cache/archives
<jtaji> sky_1911: you are not identified according to whois, try for help in #freenode
<storbeck> Lucifer_Cat: You can change which WM you want to use in xinitrc
<nickrud> xpot, we'll put the deb where apt-get can find it, then see what surgery needs dooing
<nickrud> Lucifer_Cat, for example  compiz --replace   metacity --replace
<xpot> nickrud: I already did that earlier.. but not sure what to do after that
<nickrud> xpot, that move from the desktop needs to be the evil deb
<xpot> nickrud: although mine is /var/cache/apt/archives
<nickrud> did I typo? yep
<Lucifer_Cat> nickrud: it tells me another window manager is already runing...
<storbeck> You can also change your display manager by changing it in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Wunderbar> xchat gnome vs xchat- on ubuntu
<nickrud> Lucifer_Cat, gnome running?
<Lucifer_Cat> no, xfce {xfwm] whichever is default with xubuntu
<ljungk> someone else who has been trying to get emacs to work with xfonts?
<nickrud> xpot, ok. do you still have the deb, and where is it?
<xpot> nickrud: ok, it is in threre --> vmware-server_2.0.0-122957_amd64.deb
<nickrud> xpot, in where?
<ineedubuntuhelp> hey all. does anybody have any idea why lshw -C Network would put out "*-network UNCLAIMED"?
<xpot> nickrud: /var/cache/apt/archives
<sandra_> hellon please help with my printer
<nickrud> xpot, ok, run this: dpkg -l 'vmware*' , and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Serafeim> can anyone recommend me a search programm?
<sandra_> hardy doesnt recognize my printer hp adn i dont know how to configure it
<xpot> nickrud: roger
<satans> should xchat gnome be more resource hungry than xchat??
<storbeck> Serafeim: Google is pretty good
<nickrud> xpot, your vmware deb isn't referred to in a repo; that's why apt can't find it. Depending on what error we get here (that is, if it's definitive) we may have to make a scratch repo
<sandra_> the same is automatically recognized and installed in intrepid
<Chris_Were> so no-one can help me with my ATI problem?
<therootest> hi. how can i install java through my firefox?
<nickrud> therootest, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin  (for 32bit ubuntu)
<Stefano> hi everyone! does anybody know of a application to create divx movies?
<xpot> nickrud: ok, here is the pastbin --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112485/
<Dr_willis_> therootest,  install it with the package manager.. not firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience > Chris_Were
<ubottu> Chris_Were, please see my private message
<sandra_> mmm can someone please help me with my ho d1400 printer on hardy?
<tobago> hi, i want to watch divX video with firefox. how make it run?
<satans> guys
<rakudave> Stefano: avidemux i think
<Dr_willis_> Stefano,  divx is just a container with a codec..   they are not that special.
<Mighty> tobago: try installing vlc via apt-get
<Dr_willis_> Stefano,  anything that makes xvid - can also be plaued on divx sttuff (or should be able to)
<therootest> drwillis, the packet i neet is the sun-java-db?
<Stefano> rakudave, thank you very much
<Stefano> rakudave, i'll try it right now!
<Stefano> Dr_willis, thanks a lot too!
<nickrud> xpot, ah, a definitive error: R --> reinstall required.  do    sudo dpkg -r  --force-remove-reinstreq vmware-server
<tobago> Mighty, in the net i read to install mplayer divX plugin and uninstall the totem and vlc. so i did. but it's still not working.
<Chris_Were> can anyone help me. my computer hangs at random intervals and i suspect its my ATI radeon card?
<xpot> nickrud: ok
<storbeck> Chris_Were: re-install the drivers
<user___> Stefano: aptitude show transcode
<sandra_> please can someone please help me with my hp d 1400 printer on ubuntu hardy?
<nickrud> xpot, and pray that the scripts written for RPM can be gotten past
<ortsvorsteher> !someone | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<satans> hi
<satans> #ubuntu
<ineedubuntuhelp> how does one go about loading a driver? my driver is installed (using windows wireless drivers), but i take it that the unclaimed card is because is the driver is not loaded. anybody have any idea?
<Dr_willis_> anyone know everyting about anything? :)
<satans> xchat vs xchat gnome
<xpot> nickrud: I prayed, but god must hate me! --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112486/
<storbeck> ineedubuntuhelp: modprobe
<Chris_Were> i've tried re-installing the drivers. lots of times
<Serafeim> is there a program to search for data better than the gnome's default??
<satans> should xchat gnome be so resource intensive???
<Mighty> tobago: see pm
<ineedubuntuhelp> i had typed in "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and nothing came up
<hermes_> Hi! I need some help with my display setup on my box. After upgrading the ati-drivers on my laptop, the desktop will not load correctly
<sandra_> Hardy does not recognize my printer and when i try to configure it, it just doesnt work
<marko-_--> satans, i like xchat more
<_VIM_> satans: xchat, is better
 * miha reminds himself bugs page is so useful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287336 i couldnt figure out this for 2 days, until i search launchpad
<storbeck> I use irssi
<hermes_> I have tried copying /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the live-cd to the disk, but that didnt help me
<_VIM_> satan use screen + irssi :)
<nickrud> xpot, that's encouraging, actually.   gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware-server.postrm , find the line with   set -e   on it. put exit 0   on the next line by itself. If you don't find set -e near the top, just put   exit 0 on the third line by itself. Then run the force removeal again
<storbeck> _VIM_: If you're addicted to IRC use screen :P
<ineedubuntuhelp> how can i tell what drivers are loaded?
<whatev> how can i see my default gateway (router)'s ip address from ifconfig?
<_VIM_> with screen + irssi you can restart X and still stay on IRC :)
<xpot> nickrud: you are exciting me, performing now
<nickrud> xpot brb, not leaving
<satans> does xchat have a notification pop-up option?
<satans> cos if it does i'm switching back
<hermes_> does anyone have a clue_
<user___> ineedubuntuhelp: lsmod
<Chris_Were> does anyone know anything about the ati drivers problem that cause x to hang?
<satans> yawn
<hermes_> how does the setup work? Earlier the config was placed under "device" in xorg.conf , now it only says "configured device"
<_VIM_> satans: yes they're called balloon tips, but i think it requires the libnotify package for that to work
<ineedubuntuhelp> if ndiswrapper comes up using lsmod and it says 'used by' and a 0 in the column, is it loaded or not?
<hermes_> how come xorg.conf doesnt specify driver type anymore?
<xpot> nickrud: It was a little different this tiem --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112488/
<nickrud> xpot, how's it going?
<lorenzosu> I'm running ubuntu 8.10 with gnome. All my 'kde-based' applications are broken: I can only runthem as su
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes_, actually it does if you set it up manually the new autoconfig of intrepid does it for you without too much work on xog.conf, however, if you're like me you're better off doing it manually
<ubuntu_> hola
<nickrud> xpot, that means it all went well.   try sudo apt-get -f install. if there are no errors, you're good to go. Except for some manual cleanup that might be needed
<hermes_> Section "Device"
<hermes_> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<hermes_> EndSection
<ubuntu_> te gusta el pene
<Pirate_Hunter> lorenzosu, would that be because your in gnome but still there should be support for kde apps they shouldnt be broken
<nickrud> xpot, cleanup of the file system, not the package management system, it should be ok
<ubuntu_> sapo culias
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: not very helpful as you can see
<storbeck> hermes_: Mine says that too.
<ubuntu_> sao culiao
<ubuntu_> sapo culiao
<lorenzosu> Pirate_Hunter: Everything was ok, till I installed kdenlive )I think)
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes, do your xorg.conf yourself best helpful guide you'll need is the arch linux beginners guide to do that
<vigo> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<hermes_> storbeck: how can I specify something that works? The only thing currently working is the vesa-drivers, but that would only give me 800x600 as resolution....
<Tindtc_> Ну что, ни у кого delta 66 нет?
<Mighty> lorenzosu: try $user:$group ~/.kde
<ortsvorsteher> !ru | Tindtc_
<ubottu> Tindtc_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nickrud> !ru | Tindtc_
<storbeck> hermes_: You may have to write the xorg yourself.
<nyaa> I always had weird problems doing xorg.conf, the last time I tried to do that by myself it ended in a reinstall =/
<Pirate_Hunter> lorenzosu, like i said that shouldnt happen go back to a kde session and try running them to see if they work, however, gnome should support kde i think you need to install a package for that but aint certain since i dont use kde
<storbeck> You can use the arch manual that Pirate_Hunter said
<lorenzosu> Mighty: Can you be a little more specific please?
<lorenzosu> Pirate_Hunter: Yes they work in gnome too, already tested
<vigo> I need some coffee,,,,,
<ortsvorsteher> !coffee | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<hermes_> storbeck: The odd thing is that it doesn't seem to help reverting to any of the older versions of the file that lies in the same directory as a backup....still the stupid warning about "low graphics mode " upon boot
<Wunderbar> boom
<ineedubuntuhelp> is there any other reason the wireless card would remain unclaimed if the driver (ndiswrapper) is installed and loaded (i'm using intrepid ibex, and it should have out of the box support for the intel 5100)
<bullgard4> What is a 'wireless extension'? (iwconfig prints: "wifi0: No wireless extensions.")
<storbeck> You don't have the right drivers
<xpot> nickrud: I think I am in love with you! (pastebin.ubuntu.com not responding) --> http://pastebin.com/d4d34b9f9
<ineedubuntuhelp> i copied it from my copy of windows
<ineedubuntuhelp> should i try something else?
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | ineedubuntuhelp
<Mighty> lorenzosu: pm
<ubottu> ineedubuntuhelp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<giada> ciao
<vigo> Can I do a check CD/ISO without installing?
<nyaa> ineedubuntuhelp I probably missed it but what wifi card do you have?
<G__81> i did debootstrap and i created a Ubuntu FS for UML but when i launch it i get 6 windows open automatically how do i stop this
<hermes_> is there anyway I can copy working information from this session? [currently running a working live session on the problem comp]
<G__81> can someone help me with this ?
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes_,  have you got any backups of your xorg.conf do ls -a /etc/X11 and check if you got xorg111** etc something on those lines that should be backups that the system made
<ineedubuntuhelp> nyaa: intel 5100
<xpot> nickrud: removing alien and never doing that again! whew.
<HackSign> hi room,i need help.
<nickrud> xpot, ok, you're good. The only thing is, you may have some orphan files floating around, most likely in /etc/vmware* . What we did was skip anything done during the post removal phase. You can look at that script, see if there's anything you want to follow up on.
<HackSign> i've installed Linux on my usb stick
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: I have awfully many....thing is that they got created due to failure of loading the proprietary drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: if your on a live cd you can copy nearly anything as long as the hard disk is mounted
<HackSign> but i can not boot my pc from it
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | HackSign
<ubottu> HackSign: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> xpot, in return for my help here, I command you to jump in whenever you see someone considering alien and say NOOOOO! :)
<HackSign> :)
<ineedubuntuhelp> hacksign: is your bios loading from it?
<vigo> HackSign: Is USB entered as a boot device 1 in BIOS?
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: just go google and type arch linux beginners guide read the part to do with xorg
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: I am well aware of that, not the first time I have to go through this ;) What files are f*** up that I can replace with fresh files from the live cd?
<xpot> nickrud: definitely! looking at the scripts now.  I really apreciate your help.  I thought I was a lost cause there for a min. -=0)
<HackSign> ineedubuntuhelp vigo,my bios recogenized it
<storbeck> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> xpot, there is nearly never a need to reinstall in linux. Just the problem of figuring out what needs doing :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: if you got multiple backups of xorg.con created by the system just nano or cat each of them and see which you want than cp them with the name xorg.conf than restart otherwise just follow my advise and redo your xorg.conf
<xpot> nickrud: I figured that much, just kept getting the "i don't know" from everyone.  So I am glad I found you. ;)
<G__81> can someone help me with this ?
<G__81> why is that the File system created with Ubuntu launches 6 terminals
<HackSign> ineedubuntuhelp,but i got the following error when booting:Kernel panic not synicing:Unable to mout root fs on unknown-block
<G__81> how do i stop it ?
<storbeck> G__81: What?
<vigo> HackSign: So USB is first boot device, insert USB and start
<Pirate_Hunter> HackSign, which file system launches six terminals?
 * xpot protesting --> NO TO ALIEN! ALL OUR BASE BELONG TO US! NO TO ALIEN!
<G__81> storbeck, i created Ubuntu FS for UML with debootstrap when i launch it i get 6 terminals opened automatically
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: They look pretty much the same, the files containing Section "Device"
<hermes_> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<hermes_> EndSection doesnt solve my problem. Where can I find working config that this session used to sucessfully boot?
<Pirate_Hunter> HackSign,  nvm
<jtaji> G__81: practically every linux distro starts 6 virtual consoles, you can change that of course
<G__81> jtaji, i am not able to change that how do i suppress that
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: you cant they are gone you have to do it yourself now or search online
<pisi> How could I stop network manager from managing a certain device?
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: The xorg.conf that this session uses is identical to the older backups I have stored on the HDD
<adaptr> dos anybody know if I can wreck the console-kit-daemon stuff out ? it always runs hundreds of threads for no good reason - all my systems have one user, me
<Pirate_Hunter> jtaji,  dont think that is what he/she meant
<silv3r_m00n> hi there I am looking for some graphic editor tool apart from gimp and inkscape
<HackSign> Pirate_Hunter,ext2
<vigo> ahhhh
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes, since you refuse to listen i am going to tell you one more time it is gone if you want you can redo your xorg.conf
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: photoshop
<vigo> silvermoon: irfanview
<G__81> jtaji, can you help me on how to suppress this ?
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: is there a linux version ?
<storbeck> No, but it runs in wine
<dsk2> Picasa 3
<silv3r_m00n> storbeck: something that is available for linux
<storbeck> Blender :)
<vigo> irfanview is linux compatible, also runes with Wine nice
<bullgard4> storbeck: Can you prove that I do not have the right drivers.
<silv3r_m00n> I am looking for something like gimp
<Besogon> How can I test my HDD with LiveCD? That HDD so ancient...
<silv3r_m00n> the problem with gimp is that shapes can be drawn and managed easily
<amikrop> Excuse me, is anybody able to watch this live streaming, and if yes, tell me with which program/configuration? http://sports.novaondemand.gr/watch.aspx?id=LGRF090201AEKA_OLYM
<jtaji> G__81: move tty1 - tty6 are in /etc/event.d/ , you can remove any ones you want
<jtaji> G__81: s/move//
<G__81> you mean remove any one of those ?
<storbeck> bullgard4: Sorry, I was telling that to hermes_
<storbeck> Not you
<storbeck> What was your question?
<jtaji> G__81: if you only leave tty1 you'll only have one VC
<vigo> silv3r_m00n: Qcad?
<G__81> deleted from 1 to 5
<jtaji> silv3r_m00n: inkscape
<vigo> Yes, I agree on Inkscape
<G__81> jtaji, i deleted 1 to 5 but now i am not able to type
<G__81> anything
<silv3r_m00n> qcad let me try
<storbeck> silv3r_m00n: Why don't you just look in Synaptic under the Graphics tab?
<LukaszJ> Eh, Sorry what command do I use to search for a "x" package name within another one?
<Pirate_Hunter> G_81, how do you go about deleting your tty I will find it useful for my old spec laptop
<vigo> qcad is a pretty intense widget
<CaptSpify> Anyone know how to keybind the Right-CTRL key?
<Besogon> Do anybody know test HDD with Live-CD??
<s0101> I am stucked with remote desktop setup i have tried a lot to make it work
<storbeck> Besogon: What do you mean by test
<Pirate_Hunter> !fsck > Besogon
<ubottu> Besogon, please see my private message
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: Sorry, didnt mean to sound ignorant. could you check this out? http://pastebin.com/d77aa9d0c paste of an old xorg.conf
<jtaji> G__81: maybe delete 2 - 6, or you might have to change something somewhere else
<LukaszJ> I mean, contest of other packages
<G__81> now i deleted 1 to 5 i am not able to access anything
<G__81> how do i recover
<adaptr> Pirate_Hunter: remove or modify the files in /etc/event.d as you see fit
<G__81> it
<vigo> My trash bin disappeared from the lil taskbar on the bottom...?
<Cocotaso-> does anyone know a good  reference where i can read about how to get my ubuntu read my external USB driver that is NTFS format?
<G__81> ok
<G__81> i am able to type in the sixth terminal
<G__81> but i still get 5 windows open
<adaptr> vigo: it's just an applet; edit the prefs or re-install it
<storbeck> Cocotaso-: Just mount it
<SiDi> vigo: right click the taskbar, click on "Add", and get a new trash bin ;)
<vigo> Thank you
<Mean_Admin_> all right, checking, trying to understand: rsync -a --delete dir0/ dir1/  would copy dir0 totally, as in information would occupy twice the disk space now
<G__81> jtaji, i am able to type in the 6th window but i just get 5 windows where in i cannot type anythin
<storbeck> Mean_Admin_: Yes
<Pirate_Hunter> adaptr, thank you been wondering about that for a while might pop out the lappy 2morrow if i get some free time
<Mean_Admin_> so if dir0/ melts,  dir1/ would still contain the info
<jtaji> G__81: that makes sense if no tty is started in them
<G__81> yeah so now how do i stop those 5 windows from opening
<Jeffrey04> er... I tried upgrading from hardy to intrepid but i stopped the upgrade while it was downloading packages
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes_, just saw that isnt it working for you, which section are you trying to fix?
<Mean_Admin_> then  cp -al dir1/ dir2/  would hard link files, so it would take an insignificant extra space
<G__81> can i remove /etc/event.d/rc1 to rc5 ?
<s0101> remote desktop knowledge is needed
<Stefano1> hi, I would create a presentation with avidemux using some pictures. Does anybody know of a tutorial about it?
<nickrud> G__81, you mean consoles, the text ones without gui? Why would you want to get them to stop? Basically, you can't since the gui is on the 7th
<nickrud> G__81, nooooo!
<jtaji> G__81: you are throwing me calling them windows :p
<Jeffrey04> then i restarted the upgrade later and all of a sudden update-manager says im intrepid but i'm still in hardy
<G__81> the reason why i meant windows is that i just want a command line terminal but all these opens in separate windows
<Jeffrey04> lsb_release -a gives me Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Mean_Admin_> lastly,  when I run, again, rsync - a --delete dir0/ dir1/   ,dir1/ would be modified (files added and removed) to mirror  dir0/    BUT if files are removed, they would not be physcially deleted because cp -la made a hard link earlier right ?
<Besogon> storbeck: test on fault sectors
<nickrud> G__81, what you're messing with there is the fundamental startup process of the whole os, be very afraid and careful
<storbeck> Besogon: fsck
<G__81> nickrud, just need one terminal to run my programs
<Besogon> storbeck: ok
<storbeck> G__81: Why did you install any WM?
<Wunderbar> shoop
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: The odd thing is that this file have worked earlier....now it doesn't. If I change 'ati' to 'vesa' I'm able to boot x normally, but the part regarding various resolutions is for some reason excluded. I only get to use 800x600
<nickrud> G__81, console? the ones you hit alt-f1-> alt-<f6 to get to?
<G__81> storbeck, i didnt install any VM. The terminal opens in separate xterm kind of windows
<s0101> Can somebody please help me?
<G__81> nickrud, no
<G__81> nickrud, it opens in separate windows like xterm with minimize, close buttons
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: wha do you wanna do ?
<G__81> when i press alt + tab i see 6 virtual Consoles minimized
<s0101> setup ubuntu remote desktop
<nickrud> G__81, ok, lets share some terminology so we're talking about the same things. consoles are text only, full screen, start with something about tty1-6 at the top. One of those?
<G__81> nickrud, you got it ? :)
<s0101> i get connection closed or timeout
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: command line or visual ?
<s0101> visual
<Mean_Admin_> oh
<storbeck> Just press ctrl+alt+f1 :/
<s0101> :)
<G__81> nickrud, yes
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so you set it up and it works except you get connection closed ?
<G__81> nickrud, it says Virtual Console on top of every window
<s0101> I want to connect to a computer on my router
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: I think some script added a # after some of the sections, but only after the title....does this mean that the entire section automaticly will be excluded or does it only skip the parts on the current line ?
<G__81> i dont want any GUI Stuff all i need is to run my C programs there
<jtaji> G__81: stop trolling
<nickrud> G__81, ok, those are not windows. they are consoles. Windows are rectangles on a gui desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: no give me a sec
<s0101> I have configured firestarter to be open for port 5900
<storbeck> G__81: Well, you have to be using some sort of WM if you are getting more than one terminal
<s0101> and i have configured remote computer for remote desktop
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s0101> i use a dlink 604 router
<s0101> sorry
<G__81> storbeck, i just debootstrap and created the UbuntuFS
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: you suing ssh -x ?
<nickrud> G__81, so, delete tty2 -> tty6 in /etc/event.d/ and reboot. Or better yet, just leave them cuz you might have a crash in your program and need a backdoor into the system to fix things
<s0101> not sure but i want a graphich connection
<jtaji> G__81: my bad, ignore trolling comment :p
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: rename that xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak plz than delete the original file
<whatev> how can i see my default gateway (router)'s ip address from ifconfig?
<ortsvorsteher> whatev: try netstat -rn to see your default route
<s0101> i thought remote desktop that comes with ubuntu should be the easy option
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: heck ill just post my current xorg.conf and you can see what is missing
<jtaji> whatev: or just 'route'
<G__81> nickrud, yes exactly i deleted it and now what happens is that i get only one  Console where in i can type but i still get 5 consoles where in i cannot type anything. I just get a blank screen in those 5 console
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: well, if you are inactive on a remote connection, it can close on you
<s0101> this is the first time i try to use it
<nickrud> G__81, what about when you hit 6, 7, or 8
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so is it , you leave it inactive and then it dies on you?
<s0101> I dont get a connection
<jtaji> nickrud: he is using UML, which is why his VCs show up as windows
<whatev> jtaji typing 'route' just showed an ip of 192.168.1.0, but my router is 192.168.1.1
<G__81> i get the tty6 properly coz i ve deleted the remaining 5
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: well, what did you install/configure to do this ?
<storbeck> G__81: Although I may get flamed for this, but why did you go through the trouble of setting up the debootstrap and ubuntufs?
<storbeck> You could have just installed a base gentoo distro
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: wjhere did you get to before it brakes down?
<fabio> hi
<jtaji> whatev: there should be a line after that, usually 0.0.0.0   gateway_ip
<s0101> And i get 2 error messages before i configure firestarter for port 5900 it said connection closed after 1 sec anfter i open port it says conec time out
<G__81> storbeck, i need to run some routing simulation with quagga
<s3a> in openoffice.org spreadsheet, how do i make a graph like to show a statistic for my project?
<storbeck> Ah
<fabio> cant get my quickcam  to work with amsn
<bullgard4> What is a 'wireless extension'? (iwconfig prints: "wifi0: No wireless extensions.")
<whatev> jtaji there isnt, maybe because it's my laptop connected wirelessly?
<G__81> storbeck, thats my actual requirement
<fabio> i'm desperate
<jtaji> whatev: you should have a gateway in that case also
<Mean_Admin_> if I have Dir1 and I do a    cp -la Dir1/ Dir2  and then delete a file in Dir1, this file should still exist physically on the hdd , right ?
<ortsvorsteher> bullgard4: you system doesnt detect a wireless device.
<fabio> gqcam works
<Pirate_Hunter> hermes: this was done using the arch linux wiki and works well for me, you should do your xorg yourslef shouldnt rely on the system to do it for you and back it up http://pastebin.ca/1324599
<fabio> so the problem is with amsn
<fabio> i think
<nickrud> jtaji, ah, then I guess I know nothing about that. G__81 http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/configure.html has some console config options, you might find enough there or terms to google
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jtaji> Mean_Admin_: that's right, you have to delete all existing hard links to delete the file
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: ok so you configured firestarter to open port 5900, anythign else ?
<s0101> I type in the ip which is the same like this computer and press connect after i see my uder name s0101 not sure if it is this comp or the remote but if i press connect it says time out
<Mean_Admin_> jtaji: all right, so rsync -a -delete    combined with      cp -la     commands can make a functional incremental backup system
<whatev> jtaji for gateway it just says *
<ghone> bullgard4 Madwifi creates wifi0 as a starting point for creating other device files.  please look at the output of the command "ifconfig"
<nickrud> G__81, appears to have all the excuciating details: http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/old/input.html
<bullgard4> ortsvorsteher: Well, in fact my computer detects a wireless device. --  Can you please tell me what a 'wireless extension' is.
<s0101> or connection closed after i reconfigured the ports for remote in  d link i get connection closed again
<whatev> oh wait it shows the ip for gateway when i type netstat -rn, just nto route
<jtaji> Mean_Admin_: a snapshotting system, yeah
<user___> s3a: insert -> chart
<whatev> for route it just says 'wireless broadb'
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so you type the ip address of the other computer, that is on LAN
<Andy80> hi
<fabio> oke sorry, so my problem is with the amsn webcam, when I want to configure it in amsn it shows a black screen
<miha> fabio: what kind of webcam?
<s0101> It is 2 computers on a router and they have the same ip
<bashir> hey
<hermes_> Pirate_Hunter: Thanks, I'll see how I can use this in my config
<ghone> bullgard4 think of wireless entensions as the interfaces that wireless ethernet adapters have, but other ethernet adapters don't
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: they should NOT have the same ip
<bashir> i got a dell mini a couple of days ago
<bashir> i used to be able to use the wireless just fine
<ortsvorsteher> bullgard4: as i tryed to get wireless, in documentation it tells me, that your message means, there is no wireless device detected. i try to link you to the docu.
<bashir> but today it stopped working
<s0101> how can i change that because both are working to surf with
<ortsvorsteher> !wireless | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<olimpico> Can someone tell me if the update from 8.04.1 to 8.04.2 happens automatically if I "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<miha> fabio: i just had such problem
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: an IP is an address, and having the same address confuses apps, you should never have two computers with same IP
<H4x0r> how can i burn a ubuntu iso with xubuntu
<H4x0r> how can i burn a ubuntu iso with xubuntu
<fabio> it's a logitech quickcam express, very old, but well supported, gqcam works
<bashir> the mini will connect to my network
<miha> fabio: dark picture at logitech quickcam with gspca driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287336
<ortsvorsteher> bullgard4: i think in wifi docs it will be explained what no wireless extension detected means
<s0101> I have dlink 604 can i change in the dlink setup?
<jtaji> olimpico: or even just apt-get upgrade... it's not like a normal distro release
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: how do you know they have same IP, I have a feeling you might have not got that part right
<medoctron> H4x0r why would you do that?
<bashir> but then no pages load
<miha> fabio: i just found this for my QuickCam Chat
<bashir> any ideas?
<miha> fabio: there's a trick someone posted
<s0101> i google whats my ip :)
<H4x0r> i like ubuntu alot more i was just tryin xubuntu out
<miha> fabio: camera driver doesnt support brightness settings, but you can set it manually
<medoctron> H4x0r what about apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jtaji> olimpico: so the answer is yes, if I wasn't clear ;)
<medoctron> and then uninstall xfce stuff
<phillipt> H4x0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<medoctron> or like that xD
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: hah! there you go :) sorry wrong
<H4x0r> will that delete the xubuntu and all of itz stuff
<spucki> hi Ive got ubuntu 8.04 and my internet connection is too slow can someone help me?
<storbeck> H4x0r: no
<s0101> ?
<s3a> user___, thx! but i dont know what to enter for "range"
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: ok so, there are two IPs, internal and external
<medoctron> H4x0r no, just look ak phillipt 's link
<H4x0r> and make it 100% ubuntu
<s0101> ok
<s0101> one is for the router i belive
<BlindCamel> anyone here have a geforce 8400 gs video card
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: from the World's point of view, your router has one IP which is like 70.87.59.65 or something
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so if you have a friend on Mars and he wants to talk to YOUR router, your router's address, from HIS point of view is 70.87.59.65 or something
<user___> s3a: before inserting the chart you can hold and click the cells to select them
<s0101> http://192.168.0.1:8080/
<H4x0r> how can i make xubuntu into 100% ubuntu
<H4x0r> how can i make xubuntu into 100% ubuntu
<s3a> user___, what's a cell?
<bullgard4> ghone: The output of the command 'ifconfig' does not mention any 'wireless extension'. The output of ifconfig is not hierarchical either.
<s3a> H4x0r, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<ortsvorsteher> H4x0r: install ubuntu-desktop, remove xubuntu-desktop
<Mean_Admin_> s0101:ok that 192.168.0.1 is your router's ip address as seen from the INSIDE, that is, from the point of view of the computers that have cables running from them to the router
<s0101> ok
<user___> s3a: cell is like one of the boxes in a spreadsheet ("field")
<s0101> how do i check what ip i should use?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: almost there
<s0101> :)
<ortsvorsteher> !who | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spucki> please help me my broadband ineternet connection is too slow in ubunt what shoul I do please prvt me
<BlindCamel> ubuntu will only run in low graphics mode, im assuming it because i need to install the drivers for the Gforce 8400gs card i have downloded it from nvidia.com and it saved as a pkg1.run file on my desktop how do i install it ?
<s0101> sorry
<ortsvorsteher> !details | spucki
<ubottu> spucki: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so your router gives each computer connected to it an internal ip address. this internal ip address is not seen from the outside world, it is only seen from people connected to the router
<s3a> user___, o so i just select cells and then do the whole inserting chart thing?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: press Alt + F2
<user___> s3a: thats one way, yes
<s0101> mean admin : done
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: or actually, open the terminal (Applications  - Accesories  - Terminal)
<s0101> mean admin: done
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: sorry, I don't remeber the alt+f2 way fo doing it
<dhinesh> hai
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: all rifght, type in    ifconfig
<Mean_Admin_> and press enter
<ortsvorsteher> !tab | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: you'll see all sorts of info but you shuold find something   like      192.168.0.100
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: or 192.168.0.101
<spucki> Im running ubuntu 8.04 an have cable modem I did all the settings like ipe dns servers, etc and Ive got internet now but it's too slow like browsing, etc.
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: or something like that
<dhinesh> hai
<dhinesh> hello
<linux_guy> anyone know a dvd ripper for ubuntu that will copy a SONY dvd?
<s0101> <Mean_Admin_> http://pastebin.com/m221fdd91
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: that should be your internal ip. When a computer, connected to the same router, wants to talk to another computer, on the same LAN (connected to the same router), it will use this internal ip address to identify it
<n8schicht> hello! I heard ubuntu project is going to switch from gnome to kde!  O_O  is this true?
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | n8schicht
<ubottu> n8schicht: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: 192.168.0.166
<s0101> look at my paste :)
<user___> n8schicht: link?
<linux_guy> n8schicht, i hope not
<H4x0r>  if i sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop will i have 100% ubuntu like if it where installed from a cd?
<H4x0r>  if i sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop will i have 100% ubuntu like if it where installed from a cd?
<n8schicht> ubottu: ok tnaks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok tnaks :)
<bullgard4> ghone: I will try to build upon the model you suggested. --  Thank you very much.
<Trijntje> i'm trying to connect to a wireless network with nm-applet. Something goes wrong but i don't know what. Is there a command-line way to do this so that i get some output with what is wrong?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so that's your computer's, the one you correctly opened terminal on at, ip's address
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | H4x0r
<ubottu> H4x0r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to use a remote (Logitech Harmony) with my computer (with a ITE IR device: it87 I think)?
<dhinesh> hai
<linux_guy> how can you copy a SONY dvd in ubuntu?
<s0101> now i am on the computer i want to use to se the other computer
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: ok well  same  procedure
<bullgard4> ortsvorsteher: I will study the document that you suggested. Thank you.
<Pint> H4x0r, you will be using ubuntu and not kubuntu, but it wont be a fresh install. You will be using gnome though.
<ortsvorsteher> bullgard4: you're welcome
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: write down the IP of the remote copmuter and the compter being accesed
<spucki>  can someone help me with ubuntu 8.04 and too slow broadband ineternet connection?
<peterkirn> I'm trying to find out the current status of the realtime kernel branch for Intrepid ... is it still best to just wait for 9.04 and stay away from -rt or is there now a build worth trying experimentally?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: those are the internal ips you gotta use to connect from one computer to another  on a LAN
<ortsvorsteher> !patience | spucki
<ubottu> spucki: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<s0101> i go to remote desktop viewer and put in 192.168.0.166
<s0101> ?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: well, is  192.168.0.166 the IP of the computer you want to gain access to ?
<olimpico> jtaji: thanks a lot!
<miha> spucki: are you sure it is ubuntu problem? not your line flood with torrents? or bad router firmware?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: or is it the computer from which you want to connect ?
<nas> where do I find a list of packages that came with feisty?
<s0101> this is the computer i want to use to connect to the other one
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: download the cd as a friend's house ?
<user___> peterkirn: jaunty has the latest kernel, a live-cd is worth trying anytime, for support #ubuntu+1
<spucki> Ive got xp and ubuntu and in xp is internet speed normal...
<s0101> and from here i wrote ifconfig
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: ok so that's the client's IP address, you need the other address
<ortsvorsteher> !who | s0101
<ubottu> s0101: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: you gotta walk over t o the computer you want to connect to and find it's IP address
<nyaa> is there a way to disable ipv6?
<BlindCamel> can some one help me install a nvidia graphics driver i run the cmd in terminal and it says im running x server and i need to exit x befor installing this driver any help ?
<phillipt> hey all, i have a weird problem, i play nexuiz running fullscreen but when i quit the image doesnt go away, i have to ctrl-alt-backspace to get back into ubuntu. does anyone else have this problem?
<nickrud> nas, probably old-releases.ubuntu.com
<s0101> <Mean_Admin_> ok
<horstle> hi
<vincey> hi, has anyone had problems with their wireless stopping working after a kernel update?
<Hekil> õàé óðîäû
<Pirate_Hunter> H4x0r, can someone suggest an app like nero for ubuntu i need to re-arrange a dvd i.e. remove certain files and burn them again?
<Hekil> ïî ðóññêè ãàâàðèòå?
<miha> Pirate_Hunter: k3b ?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | vincey
<ubottu> vincey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: I do not understand your question
<nickrud> Hekil, your character set isn't readable
<Pirate_Hunter> H4x0r, forget that didnt notice your name was there it was for eveyrone
<helper> <vincey>, you got this ?
<Pirate_Hunter> miha, hmm will look at it
<miha> Pirate_Hunter: that's what i use, even on gnome:)
<miha> it's closest thing to nero for free
<Mean_Admin_> looks to me like Hekil is just seuqentually writing down stuff from the 220s and up
<vincey> sorry, thats my question -- does anyone know how to reinstall the wireless drivers or whatever is needed to get it working again?
<s0101> <Mean_Admin_>done
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: good, what is it ?
<Pirate_Hunter> miha, ok will install it and test it hopefully it is straight forward
<helper>  <vincey> what system you got ?
<VioletsPie> what's a good benchmarking app for ubuntu
<miha> i didnt edit compilations, but you can click new cd images or burn existing .iso (just iso)
<dou213> hi which port do i gotta open in my router config for phpmyadmin and mysql?
<balrog__> is there a way to get md5sum to compare md5 hashes for me?
<ghone> VioletsPie consider Phoronix Test Suite
<spucki> Meyn_Admin I use XP and Ubuntu 8.04 got broadband internet wchich is in xp normal and in Ubuntu is too slow, i. e. browsing and downloading
<s0101> (Mean admin) 192.168.0.102
<Mean_Admin_> dou213: wiki has a list of default ports app ask for
<Hylsy> Does somebody thing irc rules?
<zash> balrog__: md5sum file1 > file1.md5 & md5sum file2 > file2.md5 & wait; diff file1.md5 file2.md5
<miha> dou213: i'm not sure you want to open mysql ports
<zacktu> should movie player or vlc play a dvd movie as installed?
<miha> dou213: phpmyadmin uses local connection to mysql, so do web pages
<s0101> (Mean admin) http://pastebin.com/m67c54d9
<vincey> helper: I upgraded to -11 on 8.10, I think I followed this thread http://forums.msiwind.net/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=4954
<s0101> that paste is from my other computer
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: perfect! then your client's ip is 192.168.0.166 and your server's (or remote computer) ip is 192.168.0.102. Now, from your client computer, you gotta type in the ip address of the computer you wanna connect to (in this case 192.168.0.102)
<dou213> miha, why not? i want to be able to login to phpmyadmin from extern
<Apteno> zacktu, without dvd ?
<hermes_> &bye
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: so there we go, at least we solved the ip confusion
<zash> balrog__: and you can do md5sum -c md5sums
<vincey> wireless works in -9, which is what I'm in now, just need to get it working in -11
<srini3> Hello all.. Can anyone help me confirm whether the following is a bug worth reporting?
<Pirate_Hunter> miha, you wouldnt know of another dvd application just for gnome?
<srini3> $ sudo apt-get autoremove
<srini3> [sudo] password for srini:
<srini3> Reading package lists... Done
<srini3> Building dependency tree
<srini3> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> srini3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to use a remote (Logitech Harmony) with my computer (with a ITE IR device: it87 I think)?
<RB2> Afternoon all
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: ok so ubuntu is slower on the internet than Winxp ? did you install it or are using livecd?
<s0101> (Mean admin) I type it in and press find and i cant find 192.168.0.102
<miha> dou213: mysql connections means for example remote program can use mysql database, you dont need that. you want phpmyadmin which will have localhost connection to mysql. just open port 80 for web pages (and phpmyadmin)
<Mean_Admin_> hello there RB2
<dou213> Mean_Admin_, so what should i look for precisely pls?
<RB2> hi Mean_Admin_
<dou213> miha, port 80 is already opened, and i can't connect from extern on phpmyadmin
<VioletsPie> ghone: thank you
<zacktu> Apteno:  what do you mean?  the device?  i can play dvd's w/ win xp
<Mean_Admin_> dou213: well, use google to search wikipedai pages for a list of default ports but before that, listen to what miha is telling you
<balrog__> zash: thanks, i wasnt sure what th -c option actually meant.  the manpage just says "read MD5 sums from the FILEs and check them"
<Hylsy> Hey what is command how i can see my computer info?
<spucki> Mean_Admin I installed it, option: Install inside windows
<unop> Hylsy, what kind of info?
<dou213> miha, sry just tried it again in another way, it works! thx
<miha> dou213: http://forum.webedition.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6581
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: ok then it gets complicateed, did you open your firewall and allow connections to and from 192.168.0.102 and 192.168.0.166 on BOTH mahcines ?
<miha> ok
<RB2> Quick question, I've had problems with the nVidia restricted driver ever since I upgraded to 8.10. I've checked the forums, read up on the driver regression, etc. But, no luck so far. I was considering doing a fresh install. Does anyone know what the changes are that they will work afterwards?
<Apteno> zacktu, look here : http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<Hylsy> What video card i have and these.
<dou213> thx miha, Mean_Admin_
<RB2> *chances
<Mean_Admin_> np
<xevil> RB2: legacy driver?
<s0101> no
<mchelen> whats a good desktop backup program? home user backup/restore doesnt seem to work
<zash> balrog__: if you do md5sum somefiles > md5sums, you can do md5sum -c md5sums to check if they differ
<zacktu> Abento: thanks
<unop> Hylsy,  lspci  and  sudo lshw
<s0101> (Mean admin) I do that
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: ok well you need to do that, tell the firewall to let connection happen between the two machines
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: you did that or you will proceed to do it ?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to use a remote (Logitech Harmony) with my computer (with a ITE IR device: it87 I think)?
<RB2> xevil, I've tried 177 and that didn't help (if that's what you mean). This is a 8800GTS
<s0101> (Mean admin) you meen  on the remote machine and my machine?
<Mean_Admin_> ldiamond: you might want to try ##linux if you get no answer
<zagabar> How do I connect to a wireless network?
<Hylsy> Thanks unop!
<balrog__> zash: but theres not way to do something like "md5sum FILE --check-against HASH123123123123123123123"?
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: yeah, both machines must be allowed to communicate
<zagabar> How can I see a list of available wireless networks?
<ldiamond> Mean_Admin_, thx
<Mean_Admin_> s0101: your firewall is ignoring any messages/requests/commands from almost everything (and that's how it should be)
<RB2> Hmm, guess xevil didn't want to answer. ;)
<zash> balrog__: echo HASH1234 file | md5sum -c -
<LukaszJ> Anyone here is using any Hercules Webcam^
<spucki> (Mean_Admin) what about me :( ?
<ortsvorsteher>  !anyone | LukaszJ
<miha> zagabar: if you use gnome, try clicking on network manager icon in systray bottom right?
<ubottu> LukaszJ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: well, I asked if you used livecd or installed ubuntu on the hdd :?
<Trijntje> i'm trying to connect to a wireless network with nm-applet. Something goes wrong but i don't know what. Is there a command-line way to do this so that i get some output with what is wrong?
<zagabar> miha: Yeah, but the "wireless networks" are gray?
<zagabar> So I cant click it.
<RenatoSilva> how to know the services currently running?
<RenatoSilva> ps doesn't show services I guess
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: try ps aux
<zash> balrog__: aha, you need to do echo "MD5HEX21234  filename" | md5sum -c -
<helper> zagabar, type ifconfig to check if you are connected to any wireless/ AP...
<WinterWeaver> how can I run a python script in the terminal so that it does not use lots of CPU power? like telling it to be 'nice', or only use 50% power or resources?
<miha> zagabar: is your wireless detected by kernel?     dmesg | grep eth
<thedark> hello everyone
<spucki> (Mean_Admin)I told u I installed it on hddd optio: install inside win,  but on another partition
<thedark> I am trying to set krecorder to record from my soundcard
<LukaszJ> thedark: Hello
<user___> WinterWeaver: man nice (no joke)
<miha> zagabar: which ubuntu version are you using
<zash> balrog__: two spaces between the md5-hash and the filename
<thedark> does anyone know how I could set this up?
<WinterWeaver> lol... thx user___
<keres> how do you check where a symlink leads?
<miha> keres: ls -l symlink
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: all right,em, you installed it using that .exe you download under windows and install it from there :S ?
<RenatoSilva> why doesn't ps show daemons?
<thedark> I went to Audio Manager and set Krecord In to Soundcard out , but still it doesn't record anything
<jtaji> WinterWeaver: I woudl think nice -n N python script.py
<miha> RenatoSilva: ps aux   ? (not just your processes)
<thedark> I only get silence when I play it back
<spucki> (Mean_Admin) correct
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: are you using "ps" or "ps aux" ?
<WinterWeaver> thank jtaji, will give that a go :)
<LukaszJ> Guys? anyone uses a Hercules Webcam?
<lstarnes> keres: you could also use readlink
<balrog__> zash: thanks.
<spucki> (Mean_Admin) was that wrong ?
<keres> thanks guys!
<ortsvorsteher>  !anyone | LukaszJ
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: I know that stirs some trouble :S sorry, I don't have enough experience whit that particular kind of installation; I really do encourage installing it from a CD, like a normal OS, and just dual-booting, it's much more conveniant
<Pirate_Hunter> are there any DVD authoring application that allow the user to make breaks in the video which allows the function of fast forwarding per chapter like in nero (other than k3b)?
<s3a> user___, wehen I bring my graph from spreadsheet to writer, it doesn't show
<LukaszJ> ortsvorsteher: Sorry, How am i suppose to ask that, give me a hint please.
<user___> s3a: how do you bring it to writer?
<Mean_Admin_> spucki: it's not wrong, it's just I 've had some trouble myself and I don't find it's worth the trouble, compared to just burning the .iso and insalling it like a respectable OS
<s3a> user___, copy paste
<RenatoSilva> why doesn't Ubuntu have inetd?
<ortsvorsteher> LukaszJ: just describe which problem you have. give details about what system you use.
<RenatoSilva> What does it use instead?
<agathe> xsxx
<anna> hi everyone
<zash> RenatoSilva: you can install inetd afaik
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it does have inetd available as an optional package
<delaz> Hey, does anyone know what to do? i tried installing Warcraft 3 thorugh Wine but everytime i wanna run it it says Out of range, im running 1680x1050 resolution on a 20" widescreen, does anyknow know how ti fix it..?
<agathe> xx***********************
<b52ub_> ppl any svn bot like cia but more lighter ?
<zagabar> miha: did you see my links in the pm?
<arooni>  8020 chasetoy  39  19 30864 9872 2272 S   97  0.3   0:25.83 trackerd           .... what is trackerd... and why is it occupying 100% of my cpu all the time?
<miha> zagabar: yup, moment
<RenatoSilva> what does it use in place? inetd is kind of "mother" service isnt it. CVS is supossed to run under it, at least in SuSE
<lstarnes> arooni: it is used for building the search database used by the deskbar
<zagabar> Okay. Np.^^
<LukaszJ> ortsvorsteher: Well, I'm afraid it's useless. i'm trying to get a less known webcam to work on Hardy. It's not even listed under working devices base. So, i tried my luck to ask around here.
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it doesn't need inetd for most tasks
<arooni> lstarnes, how do i make it not run ever...?  i use gnome-do and not deskbar
<user___> s3a: in spreadsheet program: right click on the chart, copy -> then paste in writer
<Hylsy> Can somebody here help me? I download urban terror game and it run slow.
<miha> zagabar: what card is that? and what version of ubuntu you use? for centrino2 cards you need 8.10 (or get .27 kernel somehow)
<delaz> no one who can help me?.
<ortsvorsteher> LukaszJ: which problem do you have with the cam? you dont know how to configure it? it doesnt gives you pictures? or what?
<Hylsy> My computer is enought good to run it.
<The_Joe_> What's contained in gnome-applets? Because I no longer need gnome-panel but I still use things such as the network applet
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: what is update-inetd, what is the purpose if xinetd is not installed
<The_Joe_> I've replaced my panels with AWN and stalonetray
<s0101> (mean admin) just to clear this should i put in my computers ip in firestarer Ingoing traffic?
<s0101> on the other computer
<anna> i am trying to out ubuntu and want to eventually full move to it once i am familar with apps it provides. whats best way to partition my drive so i can dual boot between windows and ubuntu. the hard disk size is 250GB
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it is used for managing entries in /etc/inetd.conf
<_VIM_> !dualboot | anna
<ubottu> anna: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: it's a façade for that file, right?
<anna> thanks
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: essentially.  It's more of a simplified frontend
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: why does Ubuntu have that file if inetd is not installed?
<The_Joe_> Eh nevermind - I decided stalonetray is a bit annoying
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: something else might require it for some reason
<lstarnes> arooni: hold on, I'm trying to figure out how to disable it
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: might? in the future?
<Hylsy> There isnt any people who can help me?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I think it is required by samba
<s3a> user___, ok nvm it works now
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: for what
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: I have no idea
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: ok :D
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: it's there for some enigmatic reason kkkkkkkk
<RenatoSilva> Why doesnt Ubuntu have Martian Modem Driver in the repositories?
<lstarnes> RenatoSilva: it's there for some reason, but I'm not sure what that reason is
<RenatoSilva> lstarnes: looks like a workaround... the file belongs to inetd, which is not there....
<andrew__> Hello
<zagabar> Miha: could you write in PM, its so confusing in here. :P The computer is a HP pavilion ZD8000. I use the newest ubuntu from the homepage.
<andrew__> Hello
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<the_insider> i get an 404 when trying to install openssl
<lstarnes> arooni: try going to system > preferences > indexing preferences then unchecking "Enable indexing" and "Enable watching"
<the_insider> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main openssl 0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.3 404 not found
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<andrew__> Could anyone help me to get sound from my TV-tuner?
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rsa_md5> I'm on 8.04. I installed python-qt4-dev, python-qt4, pyqt4-dev-tools, libqt4-dev but still I can't import PyQT4 in python...anyone with some experience please help!
<w3wsrmn> the_insider: don't forget to update your sources before installing (e.g. # aptitude update )
<the_insider> ty
<ghone> With ubuntu 8.10 is there a way to specify which of two swap partitions should be used to hibernate?
<the_insider> ill give is a shot
<the_insider> woot
<the_insider> thats it
<Wunderbar> how do i go about setting up xchat so that it opens links within firefox?
<andrew__> The tuner is based on SAA7134. I have two sundcards installed. Alsa is working
<the_insider> w3wsrmn: thank you
<w3wsrmn> the_insider: no problem!
<frog_> hi http://pastebin.ca/1324632  <-- could someone help me with this? i try to use snort with apache, mysql and acidbase. i have modified the variables in base_conf.php, restarted snort,mysql,apache and keep getting this error
<Gnea> andrew__: that doesn't tell us what the problem is.
<frog_> i can make a connection as snort from the console
<andrew__> Gnea: the problem is: I can see video, but no sound
<Wunderbar> anyone???????
<Gnea> andrew__: is pulseaudio taking over alsa?
<adaptr> I can't see sound either, but I don't complain about it
<Gnea> !anyone | Wunderbar
<ubottu> Wunderbar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<andrew__> Gnea: Please explain how to check
<Gnea> Wunderbar: also, #xchat can help you with that
<Wunderbar> on xchat too
<Wunderbar> no life there to speak of
<Gnea> andrew__: open a terminal and type:  ps axf | grep pulse   and then check out System->Prefs->Sound to see what the default outs are
<Wunderbar> ubottu, i genuinely don't understand what you're saying
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Wunderbar: what's the issue ?
<andrew__> Gnea: no pulse present
<andrew__> AFAIK I've deinstalled pulse
<Chaorain> When I delete a file on an external hard drive ubuntu moves the file to trash on the internal hard drive. Is there an easy way to avoid this?
<Gnea> andrew__: and the defaults are set to..?
<shadowflier> where can i find the linux kerner versions ?  I need to know what Kernel Gutsy Gibbons was
<ikonia> shadowflier: install it ? look in the repo online, run uname -a on a running system
<user___> shadowflier: distrowatch.com could have it in the ubuntu section
<andrew__> Alsa I think. I'm sorry, I use KDE, but no one answers on kubuntu forum
<shadowflier> ikonia well I cant install it i have a problem with it that is why i am asking
<Wunderbar> i want xchat to open when i click on a link that leads to an irc channel, in firefox
<ikonia> shadowflier: what is the problem ?
<Wunderbar> it worked with xchat-gnome
<ikonia> Wunderbar: check the preferences or log a bug
<shadowflier> I have a ahci sata controler and i cant boot linux on that
<Wunderbar> but overall xchat gnome is a pretty poor app, by comparison
<Wunderbar> nothing in the preferences
<andrew__> Gnea: Alsa I think. Amarok is playing, system sounds are playing too. I'm sorry, I use KDE, but no one answers on kubuntu forum
<ikonia> Wunderbar: try #xchat or log a bug
<Bsims> Hey got a weird one... kde nightly neon isn't detecting all of my drives correctly... any ideas?
<Gnea> andrew__: what about that tv-howto? did you try following that? or was it too gnome-specific
<zaapiel> does ubuntu swap to file or setup a swap partion by default?
<user___> partition
<Gnea> zaapiel: it usually sets up a partition
<zaapiel> k
<ikonia> zaapiel: you set it up at install time
<andrew__> Gnea: I've googled a lot. But digged no problems like this
<Gnea> andrew__: i meant the URL that i had ubottu give you
<zaapiel> if i dont make a swap partion will it automatically swap to file?
<ikonia> no
<lorenzosu> I have a dual-boot system with many files burried in /media/Dovcuments and Settings/... Is there a way to alias some dirs?
<ikonia> it will have no swap space
<Gnea> zaapiel: not unless you make it manually
<zaapiel> k
<Jack_Sparrow> Wunderbar you wont find a setting in xchat to make firefox do that.. it would be a setting in firefox
<Gnea> zaapiel: and a partition is faster than a file
<Bsims> Hrm second little question, can I put my icons on the panel to the right side vs the left?
<Pirate_Hunter> lorenzosu, dont know if this is correct but you could symlink the files
<zaapiel> according to wikipedia(lol) it isnt
<Gnea> ORLY?
<Gnea> zaapiel: well, we're #ubuntu, not #wikipedia
<zaapiel> However, with the 2.6 Linux kernel, swap files are just as fast[8][9]
<ikonia> zaapiel: show me the link
<Pirate_Hunter> Wunderbar, what are you trying to do?
<shadowflier> what is the linux kerner version now ? is it aboce 2.6.19
<Wunderbar> ok, halfway to solving my minor problem
<zaapiel> ikonia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swap_space#Linux
<ikonia> shadowflier: now in ubuntu or now in linux
<Wunderbar> apparently the 'default' app doesn't work
<shadowflier> ubuntu
<ikonia> shadowflier 2.6.27
<Wunderbar> so where would i need to go in order to select xchat as irc client??
<shadowflier> thanks
<aeonoris> Eh, it won't let me join the python channel.  Anyone have an idea why?
<ikonia> aeonoris: #freenode - ask in there
<Pirate_Hunter> Wunderbar, what are you trying to do / what is your current problem?
<andrew__> Gnea: I'll be back after reading that links. Thanks
<user___> aeonoris: you need to register with freenode.net
<aeonoris> K
<aeonoris> Thought I did
<Gnea> zaapiel: "The factual accuracy of this article or section may be compromised due to out-of-date information."
<nyaa> Wunderbar I would guess in firefox under edit > preferences > applications but mine currently doesnt have an x chat option =/
<lstarnes> aeonoris: if you did, identify to nickserv
<zaapiel> Gnea: heh
<zaapiel> thats wikipedia for ya
<weatherkid> does anyone know what mysql is called t the repos
<aeonoris> How?
<ikonia> weatherkid: mysql-server and mysql for the client
<zaapiel> Gnea: is the standard recommended swap still real memorory * 2?
<weatherkid> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zaapiel> i have a gig of swap and i never touch it it sems
<Gnea> zaapiel: yes
<Wunderbar> thanks nyaa, been there- can't choose xchat as an option without jumping through some hoops, apparentl
<Wunderbar> y
<lstarnes> aeonoris: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<lstarnes> .22
<jtaji> zaapiel: not really, how much ram do you have and do you want to hibernate?
<zaapiel> i have one gig of ram and dont hibernate
<zaapiel> desktop
<zaapiel> 1 gig of swap seems like plenty
<Gnea> zaapiel: you should probably lower your swappiness then
<aeonoris> lstarnes, thanks
<Wunderbar> if i have to find xchat via the file manager where would i need to go?
<zaapiel> also what is hibernate?
<zaapiel> that like sleep mode?
<jtaji> zaapiel: I'd probably use 1GB too
<Wunderbar> lols
<jtaji> zaapiel: suspend to disk
<Jack_Sparrow> Wunderbar it will be .Hidden under ~
<jtaji> zaapiel: which you can do as long as you use swap at least equal to RAM
<Wunderbar> root
<Wunderbar> goddamit
<Scunizi> Wunderbar: find it? why to start it?  just type xchat.. if you need to change something in the configuration file ~/.xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wunderbar> apologies
<Gnea> zaapiel, jtaji: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<Wunderbar> didn't realise that was a profanity
<Jack_Sparrow> Wunderbar !/ is not root
<Jack_Sparrow> ~
<Wunderbar> ah
<Wunderbar> sorry, had some bad experiences with root
<Wunderbar> jumped to conclusion
<Jack_Sparrow> Wunderbar shoub be xchat2  and hidden
<zaapiel> so for a laptop you would recommend the real memory * 2 still?
<zaapiel> because im buying one in a week!
<jtaji> Gnea: he just wants to know how big to make his swap partition
<jtaji> zaapiel: didn't we just go through this?
<Wunderbar> ok, in xchat2
<zaapiel> lol
<Gnea> jtaji: 12:06 < zaapiel> Gnea: is the standard recommended swap still real memorory * 2? 12:06 < Gnea> zaapiel: yes
<Wunderbar> where is the equivalent of the .exe file?
<zaapiel> pfft
<zaapiel> k
<zaapiel> 6 gigs of swap seems like a crapload
<miha> Wunderbar: file with +x mode... ls -l to see files
<zaapiel> on a 3 gig laptop
<jtaji> 2 * swap was never good advice, and you're still giving it
<Gnea> zaapiel: well, I think it scales as the amount of ram gets higher
<lorenzosu> I have a dual-boot system with UBUNTU and Windows XP, with many files burried in /media/Dovcuments and Settings/myname/Documents, etc. Is there a way to "alias" some dirs like in the ubuntu hpome dir?
<miha> Wunderbar: to make file executable (if you know it is program)     chmod +x program
<oCean_> zaapiel: i run laptop 3gb ram, 1gb swap. Never had problems with that. When in need, you can always add a swapfile
<Gnea> zaapiel: and in your case, i would definitely lower the swappiness from 60 to something like 10 or 20!
<ardchoille> I always felt that more than 2gb swap was a waste
<jtaji> Gnea: zaapiel: true it was more applicable for < 1GB
<zaapiel> oCean_: k
<Wunderbar> i'm stuck
<zaapiel> o noes
<deany> running/using apps is a pain when copying files in background..gah. d
<oCean_> Wunderbar: what's up
<Fernando> =)
<lstarnes> Wunderbar: try settings > advanced > URL handlers
<Guest1442> Oi galera
<Wunderbar> i'm trying to make xchat the default irc client
<Wunderbar> preferably in ubuntu
<Wunderbar> but in Firefox also
<nyaa> can someone tell me where that ubuntu pasteboard is? so I can paste long things?
<Wunderbar> firefox recognises the default in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Wunderbar I still think you are going about all of this in the wrong way
<Cpudan80> !paste | nyaa
<ubottu> nyaa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest1442> asda
<oCean_> Wunderbar: default?
<Wunderbar> explain jack
<Wunderbar> yes ocean
<Vdub> Hey guys! I'm having an issue with Firefox. Anytime I go to Weebly.com and try to log in, it automatically downloads a "userHome.php" file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Wunderbar I did.. and I need to run and get some things done..  good luck.. hope it works out
<Vdub> This just started today...not sure why, and because of it, I'm not able to log in, and work on my site
<Vdub> Any suggestions?
<Lucifer_Cat> I am trying to get ssh working. In installed using apt-get install ssh. it installed and everything. said it generated RSA and DSA keys..
<oCean_> Wunderbar: what is a default app? To start xchat, I type the command or applications > internet > xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > Guest1442
<weatherkid> what is the defualt hostname for a mysql server?
<ubottu> Guest1442, please see my private message
<thedark> can anyone help me record audio out of my soundcard?
<Lucifer_Cat> then when i try to start SSH, it tell me could not load the host rsa and dsa keys.
<gordonjcp> thedark: What exactly are you trying to do?
<oCean_> weatherkid: localhost i guess?
<Wunderbar> ok, sometimes when browsing you might come across a link to an irc channel in firefox
<weatherkid> ty oCean
<kittyhawk> hello all
<thedark> I want to be able to record audio output from my speaker.. record internet radio, dvds I play etec.
<Wunderbar> and want it made possible for me to access said link in xchat by simplu clicking the link
<thedark> I want to make sound clips for language study
<oCean_> Wunderbar: ah, ok.
<allquixotic> How do I install debug information for gdb for packages that Ubuntu ships?
<kittyhawk> I'm using a machine from 1999, and it's getting to be time to buy a new one.  I only run ubuntu.  Does anyone have good recommendations for what kind of machine to get?  I'd like everything to work nicely without too much hassle
<allquixotic> kittyhawk: Looking to build your own or buy a prefab?
<marko-_--> kittyhawk, depends what you want to do whit the machine
<oCean_> Wunderbar: So that should be in firefox config, right, not in xchat
<deany> Wunderbar, when i click an irc link it asks me what to do.. i can choose the app i want to open with.
<Wunderbar> yes, which is where i am now
<Wunderbar> i don't have that luxury deany
<kittyhawk> allquixotic: not sure.  I'm willing to build my own, but only if I can find some good information on what hardware to pick
<Vdub> Anyone...? Why when I try to log into weebly, does Firefox just download a "userHome.php" file, and not allow me to log in?
<lstarnes> Vdub: I suspect that the server's handling of php is misconfigured
<Endophage> kittyhawk: build a computer yourself with a preference for nVidia hardware, works a dream with linux
<allquixotic> kittyhawk: Lots of people will give an opinion on what they think is a good system, but it depends heavily on your budget, your use cases, and your skill level
<deany> it must be set already then in FF.. look in options..applications,
<kittyhawk> allquixotic: yeah, I kinda figured that would be the case.
<Wunderbar> it's set to always aks
<allquixotic> kittyhawk: There really isn't any true "authoritative" answer on that, but if you want to buy something pre-fab, which comes preinstalled with Ubuntu and it's guaranteed to have full driver support for all hardware, try http://sales.eightvirtues.com/
<Wunderbar> only, it doesn't
<deany> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25372
<kittyhawk> allquixotic: thanks, I'll take a look
<Wunderbar> tells me that irc is not a registered protocol
<deany> look at the link..
<weatherkid> where is mysql located on your computer
<deany> tells you how to.  apparently
<allquixotic> kittyhawk: Given a hardware spec for a home build, I can pretty much tell you for sure whether Ubuntu will support it or not; I could also price you out a system (if you live in the US) from components, if you want to home build, but I would need a budget
<Wunderbar> thanks deany
<Wunderbar> much appreciated
<allquixotic> kittyhawk: but the real question is, what is your budget.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kittyhawk> allquixotic: budget is flexible
<oCean_> weatherkid: client /usr/bin/mysql, server /usr/sbin/mysqld
<kittyhawk> I'm willing to spend money if I get something for it
<allquixotic> See my private message, kittyhawk
<miha> Vdub: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/ ? :)
<Lucifer_Cat> Question: when i startup ssh, it get errors saying "could not load host rsa/dsa key" ... how do i fix that
<shadowflier> i looked into my problem more closely and here it is
<lorenzosu> I have a dual-boot system with UBUNTU and Windows XP, with many files burried in /media/Dovcuments and Settings/myname/Documents, etc. Is there a way to "alias" some dirs like in the ubuntu hpome dir?
<shadowflier> canubuntu boot on haci drivers
<shadowflier> *AHCI
<causa-prima> hello everyone :)
<oCean_> lorenzosu: I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish?
<oCean_> !hi | causa-prima
<ubottu> causa-prima: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<causa-prima> i need help/information about nautilus or gnome, don't know who to blame :D
<bmorris_> I'm trying to mount a smb share over the internet but I'm having some problems.. Does anybody know of a good tutorial on how to do this?
<Wunderbar> so deany's advice appeared to have worked...i got the option to choose xchat as default...only i clicked the link and nothing happened...
<chaosrl> does anyone have any idea why gnome-do could possibly show up as version 0.6.1 instead of 0.8 in synaptic even with the right repositories in sources.list?
<Lost_Soul> please help
<oCean_> Wunderbar: restarted ff?
<Light-> bmorris_, define problems
<causa-prima> until 8.04 it was possible to place the desktop-icons on the bottom so that you could not see the names of the icons. in 8.10 the icons just snap back, you can't get them down far enough
<causa-prima> ideas? :D
<Wunderbar> i restarted even though the instructions said it wasn't necessary
<bmorris_> I can't seem to figure out how to mount it:P
<Wunderbar> this was after it wouldn't work, of course...
<jtaji> causa-prima: I gotta say that sounds like one they fixed, not one they broke :p
<marine1> need help can't mount linux permanently
<Light-> causa-prima, sounds like a GNOME thing... you'd probably have to bear with it, or use an ubuntu prior to 8.04
<eugman> What's the default username and password for postgres after an install?
<jtaji> causa-prima: you might want to look into one of the docks that the kids are into nowadays, they're just a bunch of icons at the bottom of the screen
<causa-prima> jtajo & Light-: afraid so..i thought there was something like a switch -_-
<oCean_> lorenzosu: you can link directories in unix, but I'm not sure what it is that you want
<Lost_Soul> how to install enlighment e17 in ubuntu 7.10 ?????
<jtaji> causa-prima: the recent release of gnome-do looks pretty snazzy
<marine1> need help can't mount linux permanently thru terminal
<oCean_> eugman: you know you're in #ubuntu?
<causa-prima> jtaji: goot idea..mybe i could even do it wiht a panel!
<shadowflier> I have a nice new laptop and I want to dual boot it with ubuntu, but i have a SATA runing on AHCI. and booting ubuntu fails, when i switch it bootin windows fails and i still cant boot ubuntu
<jtaji> causa-prima: you sure could
<quentin> Can anyone help me get my Moto Q syncing on Ubuntu
<Lost_Soul> how to install enlighment e17 in ubuntu 7.10 ??
<jtaji> eugman: if it's like mysql there isn't one until you set one
<garyd> Need assistance please with SMB on external drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/112469/plain/
<causa-prima> thanx, sometimes all you need is a push into a direction you did not think of before :D
<eugman> oCean_: yes, sorry. I thought it might be distro specific.
<garyd> Anyone?
<marine1>  need help can't mount linux permanently to harddrive, originally installed thru windows
<lorenzosu> I have a dual-boot system with UBUNTU and Windows XP, with many files burried in /media/Dovcuments and Settings/myname/Documents, etc. Is there a way to "alias" some dirs like in the ubuntu hpome dir?
<Lucifer_Cat> Question: I dont see an /etc/rc.conf file on my machine. whats the ubuntu equivalent of that?
<ZelosVII> I have no sound after install EnvyNg and the last drivers. I need your help
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: what do you want to do ?
<shadowflier> lorenzo make another hardrive an make it ntsf so that you can copy to from ubuntu and windows and move all your files there
<quentin> Can anyone help me get my Moto Q syncing with Ubuntu 8.10
<oCean_> eugman: no problem, just pointing it out..
<Lucifer_Cat> ikonia: enable sshd.
<Brando753> how do u install ubuntu to an alredy made partition?
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: how did you install ssh ?
<marine1>   need help can't mount linux permanently to harddrive, originally installed thru windows
<rainmanp7> how do you change channels i forget for irc ? I need a better irc client any sujesstions ?
<weatherkid> where is the mysql socket at?
<ikonia> rainmanp7: /join #channel
<ikonia> weatherkid: /tmp normally
<rainmanp7> ty
<shadowflier> type in /join chanelname
<Light-> rainmanp7, xchat
<N1ckR> Im setting up an XP virtual machine via Virtualbox, ntfs or fat32 reccomende ?
<ikonia> weatherkid: look in my.conf
<Brando753> Marine1 same thing happened to me it says cant mount when u used LVPM>
<user___> rainmanp7: irssi, /home/user/.irssi/config
<ikonia> weatherkid: my.cnf
<Lucifer_Cat> ikonia: apt-get install ssh. right now i get "could not load host key" errors when i try to startup sshd.
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: install openssh-server
<rainmanp7> Light ty as well as everyone else :)
<Madmodder> so i know ill be laughed at but what is the default root password if i never set one
<Lucifer_Cat> ikonia: thats what it installed.
<marine1> Brando753, so what did you do
<ikonia> Madmodder: there isn't one
<weatherkid> and say my db is called anymeal. where is it?
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: how are you trying to start it ?
<Brando753> i didnt :P
<Brando753> im still trying to fix it right now
<ikonia> weatherkid: your db files are in /var/lib/mysql I think - again in your my.cnf it says where
<Brando753> im going to install normal ubuntu to that partition see if it works
<marine1>  need help can't mount linux permanently to harddrive, originally installed thru windows
<d0gmaz> hello i have a strange problem with burning dvd's i can burn dual layer discs without problem but no standard dvd-5 4.7gb discs
<lorenzosu> Can I mount a directory to another directory?
<Lucifer_Cat> ikonia: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: can you pastebin the error message please
<jtaji> !root | Madmodder
<ubottu> Madmodder: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Madmodder> ikona: well in a terminal im trying to type su then it asks for password what would it be?
<ikonia> Madmodder: you don't use su
<Brando753> guys how do u install ubuntu to an alrdedy made parition
<ikonia> Madmodder: you use sudo $command to execute a command as root
<lstarnes> Madmodder: there isn't a password.  the root account is locked by default and can only be accessed via sudo
<ikonia> Madmodder: I suggest you read the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Endophage> does anyone have any experience with getting creative xfi cards working properly?? I've got the sound coming through but it's really distorted
<Madmodder> ty
<d|663r> Hello, seems that Jeos is invite only, and I have a question about it, can I ask it here ?
<rainmanp7> ahhh there we go
<ikonia> Endophage: they have terrible support
<Brando753> guys how do u install ubuntu to an alrdedy made parition
<shadowflier> brandon; you put the cd in (with linux) and when it asks where to install you poin to the made partition
<Endophage> thats not what I asked Ikonia
<el444> is there anything like automatix or easyubuntu for intrepid?
<Brando753> but it only gives me the option to use partition 1 or to make 1
<ikonia> Endophage: I'm explaining why you are having poor results
<adrenaline> can someone do a ps -ef|grep mpg and post me the output?
<ikonia> adrenaline: why ?
<ikonia> adrenaline: what do you wnat/ what is the problem
<weatherkid> my mysql socket isn't in /temp
<adrenaline> I want to know what flags to run
<Endophage> and i'm asking here BECAUSE i know creative have poor support
<ikonia> weatherkid: /tmp
<ikonia> weatherkid: it's defined in your my.cnf
<adrenaline> mpg123 -???
<ikonia> adrenaline: for what, what are you trying to do ?
<ZelosVII>  I have no sound after install EnvyNg and the last drivers. I need your help
<Endophage> fact is sound is coming through so i'm trying to find out if anyone knows a way to clean it up
<adrenaline> I want to hover over icons and have it play the song
<d0gmaz> hello i have a strange problem with burning dvd's i can burn dual layer discs without problem but no standard dvd-5 4.7gb discs (im running intrepid 64bit, and a sata plextor burner)
<d|663r> is apache default installed with JEOS ?
<luciferarc> Hi. Is There Any Way To Downgrade Video Card Drivers In Hardy? (My Card Aint Supported Anymore...)
<el444> is there anything like automatix or easyubuntu for intrepid?
<ZelosVII>  I have no sound after install EnvyNg and the last drivers. I need your help
<ikonia> el444: no - you don't need it
<Lucifer_Cat> ikonia: oh found it. i wasnt sudo-ing. *headdesks*
<ikonia> el444: there are official ubuntu tools
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: ahhh
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: easy to forget
<el444> ikonia: thanks
<marine1> need help can't mount linux permanently to harddrive, originally installed thru windows
<marine1> who's got there ears on for this need help
<ikonia> marine1: sorry, I don't support wubi installs
<shadowflier> if you have asked a question and noone is answering that means they are researching it, so dont ask it again and again, wait 5 minutes
<d|663r> is apache default installed with JEOS ?
<ikonia> d|663r: try for yourself,
<d|663r> it seems to be running, and I didn't asked for it
<ikonia> d|663r: there you go then
<marine1> ikonia, ok that 1 person there's like 1438 people out there
<d|663r> can I just apt-get remove apache2 ?
<Lucifer_Cat> ikonia: though just for knowledge sake... i remember there is an /etc/rc.conf file, either in BSD or solaris environments... whats the same thing for debian?
<ikonia> d|663r: if you want
<d|663r> ok , thx
<ikonia> !upstart > Lucifer_Cat
<ubottu> Lucifer_Cat, please see my private message
<jtaji> Lucifer_Cat: look in /etc/event.d/
<ikonia> Lucifer_Cat: check that pm out
<miha> Lucifer_Cat: perhaps /etc/rc.local to just add some script?
<luciferarc> How Do I Install ATI 8.28.8 Drivers In Hardy?
<GNUtoo> hello, I'd like to use ubuntu's kernel for booting another distro(2hdd->raid->encrypted with LUKS) is it doable?
<ikonia> GNUtoo: not advisable
<Endophage> ikonia -> once again my problem fixed no thanks to your "help"
<Lucifer_Cat> miha: ok. etc.local was empty, so i was just wondering.
<ikonia> Endophage: I didn't give you any help
<miha> Lucifer_Cat: that's last rc stuff executed
<ikonia> Endophage: I just advised that the driver support was poor
<miha> after all rest
<bmorris_> I have a samba server set up this way: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/29/how-to-share-a-folder-with-readwrite-access-using-samba-on-linux/  but I'm having problems connecting
<Endophage> and it's not a driver problem
<Endophage> turns out to be an alsa problem
<Lucifer_Cat> neat bot this ubottu
<ikonia> Endophage:  I didn't say it was, I just informed you they are known to be poor
<GNUtoo> ikonia, yes but I realy need to do that...ubuntu has twice the performance of a vanilla kernel with my encrypted rootfs and I'd like to try to debug that
<andrew__> Gnea: I've read those links anout alsa. Looks like alsa works for me. I have no idea if the sound coming from SAA7134
<Endophage> gain on alsa is to great, have to turn master volume down to about 50% then sound quality is back to normal
<ikonia> GNUtoo: I doubt that's a kernel issue
<rainmanp7> Man i need to start video editing on this thing :) and doing many other things like DVD ediditng but i know I'm gonna thrash the system -> SO I hope someone will fire up a defrag program :) or get working on it thanX
<bmorris_> I'm trying to mount the share using this command: sudo mount -t smbfs //209.90.***.***/workspace workspace/ -o username=bmorris,password=mypassword but it just hangs
<ikonia> GNUtoo: or an ubuntu kernel issue I should say, I'd first of all check the stock kernel versions differences
<ikonia> GNUtoo: that would be a good place to start
<GNUtoo> ikonia, when i assemble and open the hdd on ubuntu and do a hdparm -tT /dev/mapper/root and on gentoo...ubuntu has twice the performance of gentoo...then in gentoo top often report wa(io wait) over 90%
<miha> bmorris_: sudo smbmount \\\\some-pc\\Downloads /media/some-pc -o user=windows_user,pass=windows_pass
<miha> bmorris_: that's what i use, i just changed user and pass for here
<ikonia> GNUtoo: as I said I'd check the stock kernels differences first
<problemoman> can i downgrade drivers in hardy?
<GNUtoo> ikonia, ubuntu is the last one and the gentoo is 2.6.28.2
<oCean_> bmorris_: try smbclient to see if the setup/connection is valid
<ikonia> GNUtoo: ubuntu is the last one what ?
<rainmanp7> Anyone seen Lady GaGa pokerface ? I was able to get the sound working in Youtube with the cmedia usb headset with the mozilla but now I need to fire up some mp3's etc.. any ideas where i can snatch up some siple files for testing ? Becasue my audigy main sound system is not being displayed in Alsa player
<miha> windows expect \\ and you need to escape so its \\\\ :)
<miha> i guess
<GNUtoo> ikonia, ubuntu = 2.6.27.11
<ikonia> GNUtoo: so check a stock 2.6.27.11 against a stock 2.6.28.2
<GNUtoo> ikonia, could it be because my system is not labeled?
<ikonia> GNUtoo: that would be the best starting point
<GNUtoo> ikonia, ok thanks
<bmorris_> miha, I get an error saying mount error: improperly formatted UNC name. \209.90.***.***\workspace does not begin with \\ or //No ip address specified and hostname not found
<Lucifer_Cat> miha: i dunno what context it is, but you are right. a lot of people get bitten by "\\" when they want to do "\\\\" else it comes out as "\"
<miha> bmorris_: \\\\209.90.*.*\\workspace
<Lucifer_Cat> just replace * with a real number, i suppose?
<miha> yes
<cecilia> Hi, I was here yesterday to solve a monitor resolution problem, it appeared to be solved, but it isn't
<bmorris_> miha, well that's not throwing an error but it looks like it's just hanging..
<miha> bmorris_: hmm
<bmorris_> what's the default port for samba to go across?
<cecilia> my pc had this terribly low resolution 800x600 and i needed 1440x900
<miha> bmorris_: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5108461.html something like this for start?
<cecilia> with an apt-get install nvidia-glx-96 it and ctrl+alt+backspace, i got the resolution
<bmorris_> okay i'll take a look at that.  thanks
<baltazor> привет всем
<rainmanp7> Anyone know a Good Video editing program so I can make a promo video for ubuntu ?
<oCean_> bmorris_: can you connect the other machine through smb at all? Does "smbclient -L <serverip>" output the available shares?
<baltazor> english ?
<cecilia> but today, when i restarted the computer, the old bad resolution was back
<cecilia> could anyone anyone help me?
<bmorris_> oCean_, no errors but it hangs as well
<s0101> Helper are you here i restarted
<error404notfound> on command-line, how can I check to what category a package belongs?
<rainmanp7> ceclilia driver ? xorg.conf ?
<cecilia> yes? the xorg-conf file does not have any info
<miha> cecilia: if bad one is just default one, try ctrl-alt+PLUS ctrl-alt-MINUS to test other resolutions
<jtaji> error404notfound: aptitude show <packagename> | grep Section
<oCean_> bmorris_: can you reach/connect the remote machine at all?
<jtaji> error404notfound: grep ^Section is slightly better actually :p
<bmorris_> oCean_, I can ssh into it and connect to apache
<usser> miha, that doesnt work anymore
<marine1> need boot disk to fixmbr does any one know a page that has it
<miha> usser: no?
<rainmanp7> cecilia there needs to be a Video Driver set and monitor information for better results ;) if you set somthing and it resets with your current setup is becasue it wanted to default to what it could handle with current no vdeo but emunlation stuff
<dxdemetriou> after upgrade I have this error "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed". I removed and reinstalled all packages manually with dpkg but still exists
<miha> usser: damn i'm old then:)
<usser> miha, nope i think they removed it since hardy
<usser> heh
<adrenaline> does anybody know the flags for mpg123 to start mp3 on hover?
<error404notfound> jtaji: ahan.. and is there a web ui which can show the applications as they are shown in add/remove... I am not talking about synaptic/add-remove web alternate, just package list...
<cecilia> so... what should i do?
<miha> usser: well i have old iiyama visionmaster 410pro for desktop, it can do 1024x768@100 Hz, but plugnplay resolution is disaster... googled for modlines and set resolutions manually
<oCean_> bmorris_: ok. Then it's something on the serverside of samba I would say
<cecilia> you see, at the nvidia drivers, now appears the option nvidia 96, that didn't appear before
<rainmanp7> cecilia your running just video emulation right now -> aka a um simple driver for the video card
<spec_> Heya...does anyone know if it's possible to use the HDMI port on a GeForce 8600M GT (Dell XPS m1530 vid card) as an input device?
<bmorris_> oCean_, do you know which port samba uses by default?  I'm not sure if the ports are forwarded correctly on the router
<rainmanp7> cecilia oh ok :)
<miha> usser: now ubuntu resolition says i have refresh rate from 50-65 hz in increment of 2 hz :)
<miha> usser: but picture is great
<rainmanp7> cecilia what type of video card do you have ?
<jtaji> error404notfound: you want the "sections" they are in add/remove? those are actually the menu location that the program will show up in, not sure how to get those programmatically
<cecilia> i have a geforce 6200
<usser> miha, running at 100hz never worked for me, my eyes just get tired, i dunno why. 75 hz its perfect though
<oCean_> bmorris_: isn't it 445?
<error404notfound> jtaji: yup, categorized list of programs..
<tanker_> hello
<Frijolie> anyone know how Places > Recent Documents work?
<rainmanp7> cecilia look up on google for your video card and xorg.conf and how to set up the nvidia control pannel thing first and get that working and tell it to save it's configuration before editing stuff so you have a backup :)
<Frijolie> sometimes documents show up there--and more often they do not
<jtaji> error404notfound: yeah I dunno, add/remove is a special interface that just shows GUI programs, all other apt interfaces deal with all packages
<bmorris_> hmm that might be it.. I don't think that's forwarded right now
<bmorris_> oCean_, do you know how to change the default port?
<bm> who wanna chat
<miha> usser: yah, 85 hz is great. i noticed though with age, picture shrinks horizontally, but with some settings it is still good enough
<rainmanp7> bm me lol
<cecilia> i'm sorry, i'm very newbie at all this stuff... how can i configure this? it seems the new driver is not activated
<Frijolie> bm, are you asking for an a/s/l?
<error404notfound> jtaji: I googled and fined appnr, but that includes the install part as well..
<Bsims> I am trying to install kde4 on Intrepid and I can't get it to work... apt-get install -s kubuntu-kde4-desktop reports broken packages
<oCean_> bmorris_: on windows? Sorry... haven't been there for ages. But I think google knows
<quentin> Can anyone help me get my Moto Q working
<rainmanp7> cecilia k let me find that thing i followed
<bmorris_> it's actually in ubuntu 8.10
<cecilia> ok
<edgimar_> I'm able to copy songs to a USB mp3 player I have (with Rhythmbox), but not delete them -- strange...  Has anyone else experienced this? (solutions??)
<cecilia> you see, i use the intrepid
<cecilia> if this info is useful
<_VIM_> bm: chat in #Ubuntu-offtopic
<rainmanp7> cecilia k coool
<baz> how can I bypass the password length requirements in ubuntu server? I want to change my password to be only 3 chars...
<binarymutant> quentin, my mp3 player acts like a hard drive
<user___> baz: do it like xyzxyzxyzxyz
<Frijolie> I guess that would be a negative on the Recent Documents question...
<rainmanp7> cecilia check the private chat thing i jsut fired up k
<cecilia> ok
<daedra> which distribution should I choose? I have a low-end laptop and am a programmer at university
<quentin> binarymutant, ok. but my moto Q doesnt show up when I plug it in via USB
<daedra> I have tried the zegenie quiz and it has not really asked enough questions to make an informed decision
<miha> daedra: how low end?
<binarymutant> quentin, pastebin dmesg and I'll see what's up
<miha> daedra: xubuntu?
<_VIM_> daedra: i was going to suggest xubuntu as well
<binarymutant> quentin, wait, unplug and plug it back in and then do dmesg
<zaapiel> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v615/DWinter/ChrisHanson.png
<Bsims> I am trying to install kde4 on Intrepid and I can't get it to work... apt-get install -s kubuntu-kde4-desktop reports broken packages anyone got a clue?
<daedra> miha: it has 1GB of ram, a AMD Turion 64-bit MK2
<miha> that's low end?
<daedra> miha: well for applications like eclipse it is
<daedra> it runs slowly on windows!
<coreGirl> hi
<coreGirl> there is a way to recovery a password from gnome key ring?
<daedra> miha: so still xubuntu?
<_VIM_> But i have this fear of suggesting Xubuntu anymore, last time I did that some jerk chewed me out saying his hardware wasn't 'bad' enough for XUbuntu and he got all defensive about his precious hardware heh :/
<miha> daedra: pentium m 1.5 worked with gnome just fine
<miha> for me
<daedra> _VIM_: don't worry ;)
<miha> daedra: for netbeans 6.1
<miha> then motherboard died:)
<usser> daedra, try lxde
<daedra> _VIM_: I get quite precious about my resource management - I do _not_ want the gui or the idle OS processes eating up cycles
<daedra> usser: lxde?
<usser> daedra, or even plain openbox
<derspankster> I get no dvi output in hardy with my nvidia card
<usser> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jdolan> hi, can someone recommend a video capture program that is available via package management?
<usser> daedra, very lean
<jdolan> i'd like to record a gaming session.
<danbhfive> Bsims: its probably better to wait for jaunty for kde4.  At least thats what I read on slashdot...  so take it for what it is
<usser> jdolan, gkt-recordmydesktop
<iron> jdolan: vlc ?
<usser> jdolan, you mean like screencasting?
<jdolan> they'll record glx windows?
<daedra> usser: I have used all sorts of GUIs, but after a year of using xmonad/awesome (tiling window managers) I have been distracted from getting things done
<jdolan> i wasn't sure if they'd work with hardware acceleration or not.
<usser> jdolan, hm not sure about that, though it has no trouble recording compiz sessions
<Bsims> danbhfive: Well I am running nightly neon and its slightly unstable but not bad
<daedra> usser: so I do want some kind of comprehensive GUI
<jdolan> usser, that's encouraging.  i'll try it.
<daedra> I think, looking at xubuntu, that it is the one
<jagodica> cao narode
<usser> daedra, well its a desktop environment, its integrated, has a text editor, panel, terminal, file manager etc
<jagodica> hi people sorry for serbian language
<usser> daedra, http://lxde.org/image_galleries/screenshots
<derspankster> anyone else have a problem with nvidia dvi output?
<jagodica> i dont have a problem
<daedra> thanks usser
<raxial> hi every1
<derspankster> All I get booting hardy with dvi is usplash and then black screen
<jagodica> hi raxial
<daedra> usser: should I try 64-bit or 32-bit?
<usser> daedra, are u on ubuntu now?
<daedra> usser: no windows
<daedra> usser: migrating etc won't be a problem, I have used gentoo for 2 years
<usser> daedra, if you're comfortable with your command line
<daedra> usser: yep :P
<psilocybin> need help installing drivers anyone available?
<usser> daedra, i'd suggest getting ubuntu netinstall image, its going to install only minimal set of packages all updated, so you wont have to download updates after you're done
<binarymutant> psicobra, which ones?
<Bodsda> psilocybin, ask away, if someone can help they will
<sheena1> can someone remind me what the Wine chat room is? #wine?
<Bodsda> sheena1, #winehq
<psilocybin> xfi driver i keep getting this with make install
<psilocybin> Update module dependency relationships...
<tummyacid> AH!! why cant i run DOMprint on ubuntu?? ive installed EVERY xerces package! what do i need to do to run it?
<savvas> sheena1: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<usser> daedra, and then you can build on top of that ie install xorg, lxde packages, even gdm if you prefer. personally i don't run any login manager. i just run startx from ~/.profile
<naxa> hi
<johnnymozetti200> anybody know a good wireless network utility for ubuntu?
<binarymutant> johnnymozetti200, aircrack?
<daedra> usser: yeah I have the same setup in gentoo
<daedra> usser: it's just that now I'm at uni I want to get straight to work
<daedra> and to be able to be half drunk and still work the GUI :P
<djungelkraem> how do i get more desktops in compiz?
<redvamp128> psilocybin:  well since you asked about helping with drivers-- There was an issue here last night... Nvidia Drivers Version 71 failed to install the Guy had 8.10 and a TNT2M64. He tried the repo and also the .run from NVidia.
<psilocybin> did he resolve it?
<usser> daedra, yea lxde would do, if thats a laptop with wifi you'll probably want NetworkManager though
<e-frame> m
<redvamp128> psilocybin:  the guy said the driver failed to install even he tried to compile it but failed.. NO
<psilocybin> i was able to make...just not make install
<Droopsta915> does irc have a virtualbox channel
<usser> daedra, how long did it take to compile stuff on that box i wonder
<Bsims> Thanks for the help off to do some running
<triptec> is there anyone who can tell me how to set up 2 webservers behind a firewall both using port 80, using something like 1.server.org, 2.server.org??
<_VIM_> Droopsta915: #Vbox
<binarymutant> psilocybin, pastebin the errors to let us see :)
<redvamp128> psilocybin:  I even had him install -- build esentials-- kernel source and kernel headers and still it failed
<Droopsta915> vim: thanks
<_VIM_> np
<usser> triptec, you need to read up on apache virtualhosts
<daedra> usser: you can figure it out from the universal compile time unit in the LFS book
<psilocybin> k sorry im kind of new how do i do that binary
<usser> triptec, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/
<binarymutant> psilocybin, paste.ubuntu.com
<triptec> but isn't that if all of the documentroots is on the same server?
<redvamp128> psilocybin:  the guy said that -- when it failed it tried to kick off comile but said it was missing kernel modules.
<zero> HOLA HELLO
<triptec> anyway I want it wo work with both ftp and ssh if possible
<jdolan> usser, i think gtk-recordmydesktop is the winner, thanks!
<tummyacid> anyone know what ubuntu package i must install to use DOMprint?
<zero> hello HOLA
<daedra> usser: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/intrepid/ is this what you were referring to?
<Guest41362> HEY
<psilocybin> now what binary?
<redvamp128> psilocybin:  I looked on the nvidia site and even had him install the .04 instead of the .06 for the 71 drivers and those are the ones that support his card.
<binarymutant> psilocybin, give me url
<_VIM_> !caps | Guest41362
<ubottu> Guest41362: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest41362> I need to know how to install .deb on ubuntu 5.04
<psilocybin> what do you want me to paste in there?
<daedra> that's got to be some disorder... inability to read lowercase
<Bodsda> Guest41362, i assume      dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<binarymutant> psilocybin, the output from make install, and probably make too
<daedra> usser: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/intrepid/ is this what you were referring to?
<redvamp128> 5.0 what would even be the name of that release?
<BlindCamel> can some one look over this error log from trying to install my nvidia driver and see what im doing wrong or what i can do to fix my issues   http://paste.ubuntu.com/112520/
<usser> daedra, yea thats the one
<daedra> usser: cool
<psilocybin> k one sec
<_VIM_> redvamp128: Ubuntu Ancient 5.0 :)
<usser> daedra, wait no
<faiesh> hi everyone
<usser> daedra, hang on
<faiesh> hi usser'
<binarymutant> BlindCamel, kernel headers need to be installed
<daedra> k
<redvamp128> Hoary hedgehog?
<psilocybin> binary, http://paste.ubuntu.com/112533/
<BlindCamel> binarymutant:how do i do that
<usser> daedra, thats the one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<binarymutant> psilocybin, let me see make install to
<_VIM_> redvamp128: yeah it was Hoary
<binarymutant> s/to/too
<usser> faiesh, hello
<psilocybin> its all there binary
<faiesh> hello
<baz> if i usermod'ed a user's login name, is the user still related to their old hom directory? For example if i renamed user bob to baz, would baz's home dir be /home/bob until i change that too?
<faiesh> im a newbie
<redvamp128> To be honest have only ran -- in the past Fiesty -- Intrepid and Hardy
<baz> faiesh, hi nooby
<binarymutant> psilocybin, looks like it's fine
<_VIM_> redvamp128:  here's a list of ubuntu releases , even going back to 4.10 Warty Warthog
<redvamp128> Now running Hardy (more stable for me than Intrepid)
<faiesh> hi baz
<_VIM_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<binarymutant> psilocybin, no erros
<oCean_> baz: you would have to change the homedir too
<BlindCamel> binarymutant how do i install the kernel headers ?
<psilocybin> whats with the make install?
<psilocybin> update dependency?
<daedra> usser:  oh I see what this is...not much point really
<daedra> usser: I'm just going to use xubuntu
<baz> oCean_, so which user do i reference? I already changed the login name, now do i type: "sudo usermod -d /home/olduser newuser"??
<binarymutant> psilocybin, there were 0 errors in make install
<usser> daedra, xubuntu is less trouble sure. works out the box
<oCean_> baz: in the options you specify all the 'new' things. Finally (last argument) is the current username
<psilocybin> whats the update module dependency relationship mean?
<baz> oCean_, aha, i'm glad u told me that actually... so is my statement right
<binarymutant> BlindCamel, sorry I type slow, on a tablet but install linux-headers-2.6.*, i don't know which kernel your using but uname -a will show it
<b52ub_> |AR|, sorry still here :D ?
<binarymutant> psilocybin, it means it installed and updated your modules
<Brando753> hey where is the guy i was just helping ?
<psilocybin> so its good to go?
<baz> oCean_, sorry i mean "sudo usermod -dw /home/olduser /home/newuser newusername
<mexitalian> hello
<mexitalian> im really stuck
<binarymutant> psilocybin, should, but the driver looks very much deprecated
<bhuvi> ﻿hi! i'm usin ubuntu 8.04,i'm not able 2 use pidgin through proxy
<mexitalian> i want to run fsck on an extrenal hard drive
<mexitalian> how do i find it's code
<FaTHeRBaDTouCH> irc.quakenet.org
<binarymutant> psilocybin, the make had lots of warnings
<mexitalian> ext3
<mexitalian> or whatever it might be...?
<psilocybin> ok so what do you suggest?
<binarymutant> psilocybin, using it?
<mexitalian> been digging and coming up with nothing
<psilocybin> ya
<sue> I need help installing drivers for a wireless card, my computer is a Dell Vostro 1500.
<Brando753> hey where is the guy i was just helping ? IF your still on say something :P
<_VIM_> quakenet is so huge, since when did they need to spam?
<_VIM_> :/
<bhuvi> ﻿hi! i'm usin ubuntu 8.04,i'm not able 2 use pidgin through proxy server
<oCean_> baz: I don't think it's necessary to specify the directory for the olduser, since your system already has all that information (by specifying the user to be modified as final argument)
<marine1> Brando753, what up
<binarymutant> psilocybin, maybe modprobe ctfxi
<oCean_> baz: "usermod -u <newuid> <currentusername>" is a valid command for example
<binarymutant> psilocybin, or a restart would suffice
<Ketrel> I'm having serious problems with accessing windows shares, smbclient says: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE, and mount -t cifs says: mount error 13 = Permission denied
<Ketrel> I am 100% sure my credentials are correct
<Ketrel> (and I can ping the machine in question)
<psilocybin> my cpu has been restarted many times
<random^> I have search but i dont find the answer how i uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<baz> oCean_, DO I HAVE TO CREATE THE NEW FOLDER FIRST, THEN CHOWN IT, THEN RUN THAT COMMAND? iT DOESN'T SEEM TO WORKING... THIS IS BECOMING VERY COMPLICATED
<baz> oCean_, oops sorry about that
<binarymutant> psilocybin, then the driver might be lame srry :/   I have some url's if you need them
<mexitalian> how do i run fsck on an external drive?
<psilocybin> sure
<binarymutant> Ketrel, try sudo mount?
<Ketrel> binarymutant: I have to, it won't even do it if I don't use sudo
<binarymutant> psilocybin, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656
<kouya> can anyone explain what this do? Do 'wget  kegel.com/wine/winetricks  && sh winetricks gecko gdiplus'
<s3a> how do i remove a word from dictionary bcuz i added a badly spelt word into openoffice.org writer's dictionary
<binarymutant> Ketrel, wow that's weird and well over my head
<kouya> found it here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584
<psilocybin> k binary...i have been using the driver fine, should i worry about it?
<weatherkid> How do you install Apache and PHP on Ubuntu?
<redvamp128> kouya:  #winehq  -- but first you download the winetricks then at the prompt you rund the wientricks
<binarymutant> psilocybin, wait your using it fine? what's with the question then?
<random^> how can i uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<jarco> does anyone has an idea if it is possible to run a program that is using kde on my server that only uses command line with my local kubuntu ?
<_VIM_> !LAMP | weatherkid (this is just one method)...
<ubottu> weatherkid (this is just one method)...: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oCean_> baz: moment.. think it's in the options
<baz> kouya, "wget" means it goes out to the internet and downloads a file >> "&&" means to do another command after the first command >> "sh" means to run a shell script (a set of command lines lumped together in one file, like a .bat)
<psilocybin> cause the driver deletes itself every so often
<chabalaw-chan> hi hi !!
<kouya> thanks
<chabalaw-chan> :)
<baz> kouya, so basically its downloading a shell script then running it - to install winetricks, a program
<binarymutant> psilocybin, that's really weird, every reboot? or just random?
<psilocybin> randomly
<binarymutant> psilocybin, sorry :/
<weatherkid> your !LAMP site says it is no longer supported
<oCean_> baz: it should be: usermod -d /home/newdir -m currentusername.
<psilocybin> no problem thanks for the help binary
<redvamp128> kouya:  winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki <http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks>
<kouya> how do i remove this afte ive used? is it possible?
<crunchbang> helllo everbody
<kouya> nice thank you
<baz> oCean_, with the sudo right?
<oCean_> baz: the -m is the actual move from current to new directory. Manpages are extremely useful :-)
<oCean_> baz: sure
<_VIM_> weatherkid: well you could just install Ubuntu Server Edition, it has a really easy Apache setup, then just stick a lightweight window manger on it like Icewm...
<jarco> does anyone has an idea if it is possible to run a program that is using kde on my server that only uses command line with my local kubuntu ?
<binarymutant> Ketrel, maybe you can find better help in #samba
<crunchbang> how to have yahoo messenger  please in ubntu?
<redvamp128> kouya:  it just grabs a small shell script --- but the only way to "get rid" of it is to remove wine-
<binarymutant> crunchbang, pidgin
<kouya> ok understand
<baz> oCean_, that worked thank you... I find man pages extremely difficult to use... i've been reading them for an hour before talking to u
<crunchbang> pidgin using right now but no voice
<redvamp128> kouya:  if you use wine it also has other handy tweaks-- all explained at www.winehq.org
<oCean_> baz: I can imagine. That's why I don't like to refer to it too quickly. One has to learn to use them, after that... they're a blessing
<crunchbang> binary please help
<_VIM_> hehe baz reading man pages is like reading an entire phone book , just to look up one number.
<redvamp128> kouya:  also on that page refer to the appdb to help get your windows programs to run under wine.
<binarymutant> crunchbang, kopete?
<vigo> Hi Pensacola!
<Pensacola> hey
<binarymutant> crunchbang, I think that supports voice
<crunchbang> can i install this in crunchbang? binary
<binarymutant> crunchbang, I don't know what crunchbag is sorry :/
<osmani> hi everyone , i have a problem with my webcam on ubuntu 8.04 can somebody help me out??
<s0101> Hi i have a dlink 604 router can block acces to amsn ? because i dont want my children to use it when they should study
<vigo> Pensacola: PM me please
<crunchbang> crunchbang Linux distro very light
<Ketrel> binarymutant: funny, story, I was typing the wrong IP each and every time :(
<_VIM_> s0101: dlink has a really advanced config interface, you access it with http://192.168.0.1
<binarymutant> crunchbang, I think your in #ubuntu but ya it should be available in all distros
<binarymutant> Ketrel, :/
<jarco> does anyone has an idea if it is possible to run a program that is using kde on my server that only uses command line with my local kubuntu ?
<crunchbang> crunchbang is ubuntu based
<binarymutant> oh!
<binarymutant> crunchbang, then of course
<crunchbang> binaru u from?
<s0101> i know but what port or adress is msn using?
<lee_> #join pcolalug
<binarymutant> crunchbang, #offtopic
<crunchbang> ok boss
<binarymutant> :P
<oCean_> jarco: it should, I guess... The X access is controlled by commando "xhost"
<W_McL> jarco, you can forward graphical programs over ssh via the option -X
<Pelo> I need an app that will ignore filenames and path and compare about 2000 files between eachother and tell me if there are any dups, any suggestions ?
<deany> need some help formatting a new partition on my external usb drive.. wanna use ext4 but to make it use extents id have to add it to fstab, but last timei tried that with usb drive i got problems, so how can i do it with automounting in ubuntu
<jarco> W_McL, how would i go about then to run ktorrent on my server?
<ruckerz> anyone get an ac'97 intel sound card to work with intrepid?
<osmani> hi everyone , i have a problem with my webcam on ubuntu 8.04 can somebody help me out??
<binarymutant> osmani, /dev/video0
<baz> is the only way to create a new file thru an editor like pico, nano, etc.?
<ruckerz> rhythmbox isn't playing any of my songs
<usser> baz, touch filename
<Wunderbar> get quod libet
<binarymutant> baz, right click on the background "Create new content"
<zash> quodlibet ftw!
<ruckerz> and i get long delays when trying to 'test' under Sound Prefs
<W_McL> jarco, ssh -X yourusername@yourserver, start ktorrent when logged in. the problem is, that logging out will kill ktorrent, and I don't know if you can use screen with an X program
<osmani> ﻿binarymutant , my computer does not show up my webcam so there isnt such a file
<baz> usser, nice thanks
<Chousuke> W_McL: you can't; you need VNC.
<Chousuke> and vnc is rather heavy. :/
<Chousuke> it's an entire X session of its own.
<oCean_> jarco: the server is cli only?
<jarco> yes oCean_
<binarymutant> osmani, k, unplug it and plug it back in and then pastebin your output of dmesg
<jarco> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<jarco>  i get this when i want to start it over ssh -x
<ricardo_> hola sala
<UsamaAkkad> (don't do it it will delete every thing on your pc) rm -rf /
<Chousuke> jarco: did you use ssh -x or ssh -X ? :)
<osmani> ﻿binarymutant , sorry whats ﻿pastebin your output of dmesg??:-/
<UsamaAkkad> (don't do it it will delete every thing on your pc) sudo rm -rf /
<ricardo_> alguien podria ayudarme
<jarco> X capital
<UsamaAkkad> where is the protection bot ?
<exodus_ms> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lstarnes> !danger | UsamaAkkad
<ubottu> UsamaAkkad: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hovis> Hey everyone, I'm mostly new to the linux world, I have a little experience with debian and gentoo; I feel like I need to try Ubuntu.  What version should I be downloading?
<jarco> Chousuke, x capital
<Chousuke> jarco: hm, then it should've worked :/
<W_McL> jarco, the option is -X, not -x
<binarymutant> osmani, open a terminal and type dmesg and then copy paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<delaz> anyone here who plays Warcraft 3 on ubuntu?...
<junkinthetrunk> Ubuntu 8.04 is what I recommend.
<galwayrich> Hi. Can anybody offer my help regarding compiz and jaunty?
<jarco> i have done that W_McL
<jarco>  ssh -X root@ .....
<hovis> junkinthetrunk: Any special reasons for 8.04?
<olrrai> hi
<usser> delaz, i do sometimes
<UsamaAkkad> so it's not a bot at all
<olrrai> do you know how to change the menu icons size?
<delaz> usser maybe you can help me then?
<W_McL> jarco, you're startig it as root? probably that's the problem, because X access as root is disabled for security reasons
<delaz> can i pm you?
<usser> delaz, sure whats the problem
<Droopsta915> Does anyone know why i cant get a full screen when using virtual box. I have to surf the net in a small window!
<jarco> users in root group can use it also? W_McL
<galwayrich> Droopsta... did you install virtualbox virtual addons?
<usser> Droopsta915, right ctrl+f
<osmani> ﻿binarymutant, k and then?
<binarymutant> osmani, give me url
<junkinthetrunk> Ubuntu 8.04 is the long tern support and more stable. Ubuntu 8.10 happens to include the latest enhancements but you can expect some bugs.
<ricardo_> do you kknow how unbutu version isntal to my pc 182m ram.....550mhrtz
<W_McL> jarco, on many systems graphical access is disabled for root users for security reasons
<jarco> W_McL, a normal user not in root group also has the same problem
<TheEdge_> anyone tried they new drivers from ati ??
<redvamp128> ricardo_:  I probably would go with Xubuntu  on those specs
<junkinthetrunk> Although they both get the job done.
<ricardo_> HELP!!!!!!::::::::::::::.do you kknow how unbutu version isntal to my pc 182m ram.....550mhrtz
<ricardo_> HELP!!!!!!::::::::::::::.do you kknow how unbutu version isntal to my pc 182m ram.....550mhrtz
<ricardo_> HELP!!!!!!::::::::::::::.do you kknow how unbutu version isntal to my pc 182m ram.....550mhrtz
<FloodBot1> ricardo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricardo_> HELP!!!!!!::::::::::::::.do you kknow how unbutu version isntal to my pc 182m ram.....550mhrtz
<deany> How do you format to ext4 and have it use extents when its an external drive?  intrepid.
<Droopsta915> thanks usser
<W_McL> jarco, you checked if it works with an user which isn't in the root group?
<andrew__> Please help me with the problem: I have no sound from TV-tuner. based on SAA7134
<zash> ricardo_: try xubuntu
<MalMen> !! mpx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpx
<jarco> yes W_McL
<osmani> ﻿binarymutant,﻿﻿ http://paste.ubuntu.com/112550/
<ricardo_> HELP!!!!!!::::::::::::::.do you kknow how unbutu version isntal to my pc 182m ram.....550mhrtz
<binarymutant> ricardo_, minimal install iso
<jtaji> !repeat | ricardo_
<ubottu> ricardo_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MalMen> anyone know a good mpx tuturial to follow?
<andrew__> As I've discovered TVtime adjysted wrong mixer input pin
<ricardo_> OK   SORRY
<binarymutant> osmani, what's the model for that webcam?
<W_McL> jarco, does 'yes' mean you checked, or it works? if the latter, simply use a user which isn't in the root group, which is safer anyway
<miha> andrew__: http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/help.html#noaudio
<azhar27> Can anyone help me with this, I am getting an error while updating. W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<TheEdge_> anyone tried they new drivers from ati (9.1) ??
<azhar27> I checked sources.list file too, but not able to find the solution
<jarco> yes means i checked and it did not work :D. Sorry for the short answer W_McL
<miha> andrew__: i use sox command to copy from tv card (audio) to sound card
<thedark> okay I can record from my headset in Audacity
<UriS> Hello All! Help me please. I have asus z99l and ubuntu 8.10. Wireless don't worked.
<thedark> but I still can't record from my sound card
<W_McL> jarco, no problem, that's why i asked ;)
<arooni> how do i launch something and move it to the background (without attaching it to a terminal via &)?
<thedark> can anyone offer any advice?
<wolter> hi, does the xorg.conf file has to have a specific order on sections?
<jarco> W_McL, this is the error that i get : ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<hovis> Is 8.10 considered stable?
<thedark> I don't get an error, just no detection of sound whatsoever
<andrew__> miha: what's sox?
<hovis> wolter: afaik, no
<miha> andrew__: some simple audio tool
<miha> andrew__: google it
<simon_> hovis: sure
<andrew__> miha: ok
<hovis> simon_: thanks
<binarymutant> osmani, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-v4l       if you haven't already
<RenatoSilva> is it possible to sort by size THEN by name?
<miha> andrew__: this command copies all what it gets from for example /dev/dsp2 (sound part of tv card) to your soundcard
<miha> andrew__: if it runs, you hear audio
<andrew__> miha: thanks. I'll try it
<huayra> ,
<ricardo_> SOMEBODY SPEAK SPANISH?
<ChronosZA> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BlackZ> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ChronosZA> !klingon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon
<ChronosZA> just wondering. nvm
<cyrus___> anyone know what repository to include in order to use the latest svn version of xbmc?
<osmani> ﻿binarymutant , i dont know whats the model and i already installed ﻿sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-v4l
<W_McL> jarco, is the $DISPLAY environment variable set? do 'echo $DISPLAY', which will also give you the value of the variable
<olrrai> do you know how to change the main menu icons size?
<binarymutant> osmani, it doesnt say anything on the webcam :/
<vigo> Did the VMware small screen thing get fixed?
<binarymutant> osmani, it might not be supported :/ sorry
<jarco> W_McL, that just gives an emty line
<deany> if i format with -O options (like dir_index and extents) i gather i wont need to mount them with the options in fstab , is that right?
<azharcs> olrrai right click, stretch icon.
<osmani> ﻿binarymutant, k but thanks
<olrrai> azharcs: no, the icons in the panel menu
<cyrus___> also, a deb-src repository, does that compile programs from source code or just install the source code for the package?
<wolter> hi, i need help compiling libsdl with opengl, can somebody guide me through this?
<jarco> W_McL, perhaps it is better to start over: what i need is a working torrent client for seeding torrents. Rtorrent is seeding slowly or almost none. So i try to use ktorrent now. It is not the best solution to use it over ssh -X i guess. Perhaps u have better suggestions ?
<azharcs> olrrai right click, properties, size: increase or decrease the size, icons should change too
<wolter> i need to know which packages to download and what to do next
<LEX_WELL> Is really necessary to get DirectX in WINE to play games?
<W_McL> jarco, so it's not set. that migt indicate that probably there's no X running on the machine. what output does 'ps -e|grep X' give?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to have surround sound in Ubuntu? I have a realtek built-in audio (laptop) that has 4 jacks (one is digital audio). Under windows, the driver detects when I plug jacks in and asks me what each jack is. How can I make this work in Ubuntu?
<thedark> oh this will be good
<cyrus___> a deb-src repository, does that compile programs from source code or just install the source code for the package?
<olrrai> azharcs: ?
<W_McL> jarco, sorry, was a bit slow
<thedark> lets see if someone answers yu
<miha> ldiamond: i wish to know about surround too
<LEX_WELL> Is really necessary to get DirectX in WINE to play games?
<azharcs> olrrai :  right click, properties, size: increase or decrease the size, icons should change too
<miha> LEX_WELL: you might want to consider 'Cedega' instead of Wine for directx
<miha> it's not fre
<miha> free
<miha> but games work better
<user___> cyrus___: it only offers the source to download
<FloodBot1> miha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldiamond> LEX_WELL, Codeweaver Crossover games too
<wolter> can anybody help me compiling libsdl with opengl?
<azharcs> olrrai: right click on the panel, go to properties, change the size.
<LEX_WELL> hmm ...
<flapane> hi
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to have surround sound in Ubuntu? I have a realtek built-in audio (laptop) that has 4 jacks (one is digital audio). Under windows, the driver detects when I plug jacks in and asks me what each jack is. How can I make this work in Ubuntu?
<flapane> i have a problem with eth0, i can't enable it after a reboot...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057174
<flapane> t.i.a
<miha> LEX_WELL: Diablo 2 is about only thing i got working under linux and emulation
<thedark> don't bother ldiamong
<thedark> nobody knows
<binarymutant> wolter, why compile it instead of the one in the repo?
<miha> LEX_WELL: with Cedega
<inktri> if i install windows after ubuntu and then remove the windows partition after using gparted with live cd, will everything work?
<ldiamond> miha, Diablo 2 works on wine I think
<thedark> I can't even record soundcard output
<miha> ldiamond: i heard so yes
<flapane> ldiamond, just copy frontal source to back speakers, that's the only way i  know
 * miha loves ut2004 native bin:)
<wolter> binarymutant, is that one compiled with opengl?
<user___> inktri: yes
<ldiamond> flapane, well, thats not surround lol
<tonsofpcs> 8.04 x86, system just failed last week due to a power outage, with -rt kernel, on boot I et a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)    usin an install cd to attempt fsck shows it was clean, -rt still won't boot, -generic boots fully
<flapane> ldiamond, of course it's not, but at least is a .... patch
<wolter> binarymutant, my linux 3d games don't work because of this: "X11 driver not configured with OpenGL"
<LEX_WELL> miha: Exists a place where we can dowload free games to linux.
<binarymutant> wolter, that's a driver problem
<binarymutant> wolter, what video card?
<LEX_WELL> miha: ?
<miha> LEX_WELL: free games are in ubuntu repository
<miha> LEX_WELL: non-free arent :)
<W_McL> jarco, for your needs a non graphical torrent client seems to be ideal, tried any other than rtorrent? there's also a web based interface for bittorrent in the repos: torrentflux
<wolter> binarymutant, nvidia 8600m gt, but compiz works like charm...
<LEX_WELL> miha: ;)
<miha> LEX_WELL: add/remove programs, games... that's free games
<olrrai> azharcs: it is a panel icon, I need to change the pull down menu icons
<binarymutant> wolter, uh... which game then?
<miha> "bomberclone" brings back memories:)
<simon_> LEX_WELL: http://www.playdeb.net/ has some
<wolter> binarymutant, etracer wont run because of that, yet the windows version works excellent with wine
<jarco> W_McL, torrentflux i have running but it will not start seeding either ...
<wolter> binarymutant, any linux 3d opengl game..
<LEX_WELL> simon_: I'll check it.
<wolter> binarymutant, scorched 3d, extreme tux racer, planetpenguin racer.... you name it
<binarymutant> wolter, but compiz works??
<ldiamond> flapane, do you know how to direct the output to different jacks?
<miha> ut2004-demo is free too
<wolter> binarymutant, like charm
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to have surround sound in Ubuntu? I have a realtek built-in audio (laptop) that has 4 jacks (one is digital audio). Under windows, the driver detects when I plug jacks in and asks me what each jack is. How can I make this work in Ubuntu?
<negge> is it possible to play a video with VLC on one computer and watch the video on another computer, although the sound is still playing on the first one?
<miha> and lately only demo servers really have any players
<shay26m> Hello , does it possible to install g++-3.4 on Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ?
<flapane> ldiamond, nope
<binarymutant> wolter, you have me stumped sorry
<baz> if i want to give myself perms to a folder, should i prefer applying it to my user account or to my group account by the same name?
<flapane> i once used alsamixer to copy my frontal source, but i wasnt interested in better methods btw
<Li[N]ux> hello
<Jeebus_Saves> is there a way to make it so I'm not prompted for a password to unlock my keychain (for instance, to connect to my wireless lan)?
<W_McL> jarco, you're sure it's a problem of the application? No firewall blocking any required ports?
<Antioch> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a system with Windows and make it dual-boot but I am having problems. I installed Ubuntu to a seperate HD and installed grub to a boot partition I created (/dev/sda3). I then used dd to copy the first 512 bytes of sda3's bootsector (I think?) to a bin file, and used that bin file to create a boot option in Window's boot loader. It worked, however after I selected 'linux' to boot, the screen showed 
<Antioch> Thank you!
<W_McL> jarco, sadly there are even some ISPs that block or slow down bittorrent traffic :(
<ldiamond> Antioch, you should install another distro if its a server.
<jarco> W_McL, i did apt-get remove iptables to be sure, and its a dedicated server so no blocking from isp :)
<ldiamond> Antioch, Ubuntu is really more a desktop distro
<Antioch> What?
<Brando753> :P
<Antioch> Its not a server
<Antioch> I want to dual boot
<jarco> i will find another solution W_McL i probably just install kde on it :p or nomachine
<Brando753> i am dual booting :D
<ldiamond> Antioch, do you install using the live CD?
<Antioch> ldiamond yes
<ede> can anyone help me?
<ldiamond> Antioch, it should all be done for you automatically.
<miha> ede: depends on question and try to be clear:)
<ldiamond> Antioch, it detects other OS and adds them to the grub menu
<Lifeform> Hi... Any quicktip on changing the resolution to 1400x900 ?
<ede> i'm looking for a turboprint.tpkey keyfile
<ldiamond> At boot, you have to press escape when the grub message shows up
<W_McL> jarco, good luck then, I hope it will work then, but it's still weird that multiple different clients don't work
<wolter> can somebody help me configuring sdl with opengl?
<pakmin> :)
<pakmin> hi all
<Prabz> Hi i just now deleted a file of around 3 GB, but I didn't get any diskspace back.. what can be done?
<pakmin> i'm newbie here
<Antioch> ldiamond yes I know Ive used it before - however, the live CD didn't install anything to the MBR so grub isn't launched at boottime, but the windows boot loader is. That is my problem.
<pakmin> :)
<miha> Prabz: if you deleted in graphical mode, it's in trash
<ede> i now i should purchase one, but i wouldn't like to pay that 30 EUR
<Prabz> miha, I used Shift+delete
<ldiamond> Antioch, is you have several hdds, grub might just not be on the right HDD (not the one you boot from)
<ldiamond> Antioch, sorry, I have to go
<miha> Prabz: hm
<poet> does network manager use wpa_supplicant to connect to WPA2 networks?
<miha> Prabz: i'd still check trash?:)
<azharcs> olrrai : I searched, but i couldn't find any thing which can do that.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-367331.html
<shay26m> what is the different between gcc and g++ ?
<Prabz> miha, also, fuser to that file says file not found...
<ede> gcc is a c compiler
<ede> g++ is C++ compiler
<simon_> shay26m: gcc is for C and g++ is for C++
<poet> where are the wpa_supplicant configuration files stored?
<shay26m> Hello , does it possible to install g++-3.4 on Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ?
<azharcs> shay26m : man gcc
<Antioch> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a system with Windows and make it dual-boot but I am having problems. I installed Ubuntu to a seperate HD and installed grub to a boot partition I created (/dev/sda3). I then used dd to copy the first 512 bytes of sda3's bootsector (I think?) to a bin file, and used that bin file to create a boot option in Window's boot loader. It worked, however after I selected 'linux' to boot, the screen showed 
<Antioch> Thanks!
<FreshPrince> anybody has a Wii ?D:
<FreshPrince> :D
<Lifeform> I just want to change the resolution to 1400x900 here. Currently getting: +47 92 62 4444
<Lifeform> fuck me
<Lifeform> hehe
<olrrai> azharcs: thanks I found
<olrrai> gedit ~/.themes/"current  theme"/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<olrrai> change: gtk-icon-sizes = "panel-menu=21,21:gtk-large-toolbar=32,32"
<FloodBot1> Lifeform: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prabz> wat's the path to trash ?
<exodus_ms> Antioch: maybe this will help --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112565/
<poet> where are the wpa_supplicant configuration files stored from the connections in network manager?
<Antioch> exodus_ms: no, grub is installed fine thats not the problem
<azharcs> ollrai : I will try it too, thanks.
<olrrai> hehe
<wolter> i need help configuring x11 with opengl...
<lacita> why is the update manager refusing to update one specific program?
<wolter> i can play no linux 3d game
<poet> where are the wpa_supplicant configuration files stored from the connections in network manager?
<shay26m> ikonia: I need your help please does it possible to install g++-3.4 on Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ?
<poet> shay26m: yes it's possible
<savvas> shay26m: why an older version?
<olrrai> azharcs: I have a nice icon theme, need to apreciate
<bastones> Gotta ask a silly question but want to be sure... the Windows in Ubuntu are slightly bigger than what I'm use to and what they are in Windows...is this normal for Ubuntu/Linux? I havent really used Ubuntu before as I now got my wireless working so was just wondering...
<olrrai> hehe
<ikonia> shay26m: what's up
<lacita> why is the update manager refusing to update one specific program? Also, Why do my graphics go haywire when I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Jeebus_Saves> anyone know how I can make sudo not ask for a pw? I uncommented the line in sudoers that it said to uncomment to do that, but it still prompts for a password.
<poet> lacita: there's absolutely no way to diagnose your problem from the description you gave
<lacita> poet, what would help
<lacita> ?
<flapane> anybody got ideas for my un-enabled eth0 device? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057174
<savvas> poet, shay26m: it's not in intrepid repositories, but there is the hardy package: 64-bit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/amd64/g++-3.4/download 32-bit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/i386/g++-3.4/download
<MalMen> root@malmen-laptop:~# xinit -- /opt/mpx/bin/Xorg
<azharcs> olrrai lol ok. Have fun.
<MalMen> what should i do ?
<MalMen> /opt/mpx/bin/Xorg: error while loading shared libraries: libpixman.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ChronosZA> is  there an easy way to get package manager to remove the package for the intel driver and pull it again from the 8.04 source if im running 8.10? I wanna try the older one and see if my acceleration works or not.
<savvas> shay26m: you can find the rest of the depencencies (if any) at: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<baz> can a folder have permissions from multiple groups?
<Prabz> Hi, where's the trash folder located?
<poet> shay26m: you might try virtualization through virtualbox or something similar.
<shay26m> ikonia: fine thanks :) , i am trying to compile old parser package (nlp tool) , but i getting errors , last time i used ubuntu 7.10 and i installed g++-3.4 and its fix the problem how i can install g++-3.4 on ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ?
<TheEdge_> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<ikonia> shay26m: are you sure it's a gcc issue ?
<poet> lacita: your graphics card for starters
<ikonia> shay26m: lots have changed beween 7.10 and 8.10 - much more than gcc
<poet> ikonia: g++ 4.3 breaks a lot of recent code, at least in my experience. the fixes are not too hard though
<olrrai> azharcs: http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=72621&file1=72621-1.jpg&file2=72621-2.jpg&file3=72621-3.jpg&name=black-white+2+Gloss
<shay26m> ikonia: yes , last time its solve the problem by changes the makefile to use g++-3.4
<bastones> Gotta ask a silly question but want to be sure... the Windows in Ubuntu are slightly bigger than what I'm use to and what they are in Windows...is this normal for Ubuntu/Linux? I havent really used Ubuntu before as I now got my wireless working so was just wondering...
<poet> where are the wpa_supplicant configuration files stored from the connections in network manager?
<GNUtoo> ikonia, same issue with the 2.6.27.11 kernel and the same .config than the gentoo 2.6.28 kernel
<ikonia> poet: ooh yes, gcc is a valid issue in some cases, just want to make sure it is the case before going to the hassle of building it
<ikonia> GNUtoo: interesting
<lacita> poet, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 (up to 256MB). I am running a lenovoo 3000 Y410
<lacita> laptop;
<marine1> Brando753, you there
<savvas> shay26m: there is a package source for hardy, the gutsy one might be outdated
<GNUtoo> ikonia, i relabel all my files...but I doubt that it's the reason because I tested with hdparm
<GNUtoo> ikonia, s/I relabel/I'm relabeling/
<shay26m> savvas: the package not working : "error Dependency is not satisfiable : gcc-3.4
<savvas> shay26m: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-3.4
<ikonia> GNUtoo: I agree with you, I don't see labeling the issue
<poet> lacita: try, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100
<azharcs> olrrai : Its nice, but i work mostly on terminal, so would avoid this heavy icon set
<GNUtoo> ikonia, mabe after the relabel I should try ubuntu's .config...what do you  think?
<savvas> shay26m: it's in intrepid, so: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<ikonia> GNUtoo: personally - I don't think so, but you can give it a go
<savvas> shay26m: if you're building binary packages from debian source packages, do: sudo apt-get build-dep yourpackage
<poet> lacita: I've had upgrades break a lot of stuff (wireless, vpn connections, etc).  Sometimes you just gotta do the config over again
<GNUtoo> ikonia, so is there any additional direction I should look into?
<ikonia> GNUtoo: just pondering about other differences, eg: different versions of the encyption tools
<TheEdge_> anyone tried the new ati driver and are they better than the old one ??
<lacita> poet, The screen turns black... My entire graphics interface goes capute
<bastones> Gotta ask a silly question but want to be sure... the Windows in Ubuntu are slightly bigger than what I'm use to and what they are in Windows...is this normal for Ubuntu/Linux? I havent really used Ubuntu before as I now got my wireless working so was just wondering...
<exodus_ms> bastones: not sure what you are saying?
<BlindCamel> what makes a driver active but not in use ?
<poet> lacita: boot into the console then and make sure the correct driver is loaded.  you also might try reconfiguring X
<Prabz> Hi, Could any body please tell me the exact path of the trash folder???
<_VIM_> Do i have to restart the computer when adding a network printer to CUPS? It's not printing
<kaveh> hi
<bastones> exodus_ms: err like if you open FireFox, or any other application its much bigger than like what they are in Windows XP/Vista whatever...not sure if this is normal for Linux/Ubuntu
<GNUtoo> ikonia, in ubuntu I have 1.0.6-6-ubuntu2 and in gentoo: 1.0.6-r2 of cryptsetup
<kaveh> i need to extend my monitor
<kaveh> i got t monitors ow
<kaveh> 2
<ikonia> GNUtoo: be interesting to see what the differences are in the versions, that would be worth looking
<kaveh> what should i do?
<ikonia> GNUtoo: you could well be right about the kernel, but I just can't see it myself, more so after you've tested two stock kernels
<exodus_ms> bastones: what is your screen resolution set to
<GNUtoo> ikonia, ok...I'll try the kernel after the relabel and after that I'll try the userspace...but I've done a test:
<olrrai> azharcs: oh, well, see u later guys!
<bastones> exodus_ms in Monitor Res. Settings it says 1024 x 768 (4:3)
<ikonia> GNUtoo: maybe worth trying the kernel as you suggest, I just don't see it myself personally
<ikonia> GNUtoo: that doesn't mean I'm right
<GNUtoo> ikonia, gentoo's kernel with ubuntu's rootfs: 36.64 MB/s
<azharcs> olrrai : Same here, it was nice talking to u.
<GNUtoo> ikonia, normal is 49.83MB/s
<GNUtoo> ikonia, normal = ubntu's kernel ubuntu's rootfs testing gentoo's rootfs
<_VIM_> OMG i keep getting Unathorized on CUPS error log
<GNUtoo> ikonia, and thanks a lot for your help
<exodus_ms> bastones: system>preferences?appearance
<ikonia> GNUtoo: keep in mind, not saying I'm right, I just can't see the kernel being the issue in my head
<GNUtoo> ikonia, yes I understand...so kernel is worth trying
<ikonia> GNUtoo: from where you are going - it looks like it's leaning that way
<GNUtoo> ok
<exodus_ms> bastones: what theme are you using example--> what Control and Window Borders are you using?
<AKOneRing> hey, I'm having trouble installing 8.10. I am not experienced with this sort of thing. I have a dual boot vista/windows 7 machine currently and hope to add ubuntu to it.  The partitions are set up over two drives. I am trying to install ubuntu to the second partition of the second drive.  I keep having problems at the end of the install process with grub. Anyone know anything?
<DoYouKnow> hi... how do I record a binary file to a .wav file?
<DoYouKnow> using the redirection operator?
<carpii_> are there any apps remotely similar to cubase, for ubuntu/linux ?
<Jack_Sparrow> AKOneRing what is the trouble with grub
<zleap> cubase
<zleap> is that a database
<forceflow> no, it's a music production tool
<weatherkid> AKOneRing: Have you tried Wubi?
<zleap> ah
<Prabz> Hi.. where are the files under trash stored? anybody got any idea???
<bastones> exodus_ms: I'm using DarkRoom theme but its the same for using the Default theme ... no resolution change ... just wondering if Ubuntu has different sized windows compared to Windows XP/Vista etc
<Jack_Sparrow> weatherkid I wont use, nor try nor recommend wubi to anyone
<AKOneRing> well, i have tried installing it manually, i want to install it to the first part of the partition, not the drive. using grub-install, it cannot make the directory /boot/grub/, saying lack of permission.  I havent tried wubi
<weatherkid> Jack_Sparrow: I use Wubi. It has changed alot.
<w33d5> has anyone come across a good method to AUTOMATICALLY RIP DVD and CDs from the command line?  I'm looking for a script to do this on a HEADLESS Ubuntu Server
<Jack_Sparrow> AKOneRing why dont you just want to write it to the mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> weatherkid Im happy it works for you,
<AKOneRing> well i have tried that too, it wouldnt install there either
<exodus_ms> bastones: I'm still a little confused, could you take a screen shot and paste it here --> http://tinypic.com/
<AKOneRing> and id rather use the current bootloader anyhow
<weatherkid> could we have a issue of RAM?
<Jack_Sparrow> AKOneRing can you run a command for me.. paste into a term.. one sec for it
<Jack_Sparrow> AKOneRing sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<break19> meh: via + pata + dvdram = boom
<AKOneRing> hm, i am not running ubuntu right now, i am booted into vista. id have to log out of here and get on a different computer with chat. then run the livecd.
<dsch04> I have an installation question...
<bastones> exodus_ms: http://i41.tinypic.com/fm0tig.png
<deany> anyone using ext4 right now with ubuntu 8.10?
<dsch04> My current install is on md/lvm
<Jack_Sparrow> AKOneRing Let me know when you do..  run that command and have the link for me.. thanks
<lacita> Is there any way I could backup my graphics settings? X?
<dsch04> Can I do a re-install with the std install disc and use the same disk setup?
<Dillizar> is there a program similar to sony vegas?
<m4rk> no
<AKOneRing> ok, be right back.  i should run that command on the live cd right?
<dsch04> Or do I need to use the alternate installer again?
<Dillizar> or a good video editing program
<exodus_ms> bastones: looks normal to me?    you can try setting your resolution to 1280x1024?
<negge> join #hardare
<nyaa> in system > administration > hardware drivers, one graphics driver is activated but not in use.. how do you make it use that driver?
<m4rk> anyone know how to paste in u buntu?
<negge> oops
<binarymutant> Dillizar, kdenlive
<Dillizar> thanks binarymutant  i will check it
<Dillizar> !kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive
<weatherkid> m4rk: just like in windows
<exodus_ms> m4rk: where are you wanting to paste in
<weatherkid> right click and paste
<naxa> how can i disable and/or configure the "live" task switcher what comes up if i go to the top left corner of the screen with the mouse pointer? (is this some kind of compiz thing i accidentally turned on, maybe? :D)
<bastones> exodus_ms: 1024x968 or whatever is the maximum size ... I was just wondering if the size of FireFox and every other program in Ubuntu is normal as I'm use to using Windows so was wondering if that's how Ubuntu is ...
<binarymutant> m4rk, ctrl+v, or shift+insert for +1 linux skills
<weatherkid> lol
<RenatoSilva> is this the default permissions for /var/cache/apt/archives/partial?
<RenatoSilva> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 120 2009-02-01 15:30 partial
<BentFrank> My system is Kubuntu 8.10.  foo is a file mounted via samba from a NAS.  "ls -l foo" gives me "-rwxrwSrwx".  I do "chmod 0777 foo".  The perms don;t change.  What is that capital S in my perms and why doesnt 0777 clear it?
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, yep
<weatherkid> i leveled up +2 on my linux skill last night. i set up the dvd codecs plus 50 other things you need to install
<signpost> Hi, I'm using PulseAudio, and whenever sound starts playing it skips once before playing.  Is there a buffer or something I can increase?
<Dillizar> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<signpost> This happens when I just use ALSA directly as well, so I guess its not PA.  I'm on a macbook with an intel hda
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: thanks
<RenatoSilva> where's the trash dir?
<RenatoSilva> ~/.Thash?
<Jack_Sparrow> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<fanzullo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: isn't this defined in POSIX or some other standard?
<signpost> anybody know anything about macbook Intel HDA cards popping at the beginning of playing a sound?
<usser> RenatoSilva, posix doesnt deal with stuff like that
<weatherkid> this is for my reference
<weatherkid> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva Im sure it is somewhere, just pointing out where it is
<RenatoSilva> why ~/.local/share when it's not shared, but in your home?
<bj232> hi, I was about to do a format of the computer and wanted to make sure i back up my ubuntu drive, how would i do that
<lord-zk> how I get smiley to pidgin 2.5.4
<weatherkid> bj232: Ghost$Linux maybe
<weatherkid> bj232: Ghost4Linux
<weatherkid> !g4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g4l
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva I understand, but this is not the place to discuss it.
<bj232> weatherkid, would that take a image sort file?
<teaguy> heyhey super bowl XLIII
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow, when restoring/backup to you chose the original harddrive location
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: am I discussing? I just want to know if someone knows the reason, why can't I know the reason?
<weatherkid> bj232: Floppy Img. I think. I was looking at it this morning. Ill send you the site
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow, i'm trying to restore windows after i lost it changing it to a nfts file
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest46613 If I understand your question.. yes.. if you saved to a dif partition you would need to rewoork mbr-grub and fstab
<weatherkid> bj232: http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: it may help uderstand better how the system works, I don't think they changed it just because it's more beautiful now
<teaguy> hey who's maintaing libdvdcss2?
<bj232> weatherkid, thanks ill check it out, this may sound like overkill
<weatherkid> teaguy: I don't know but I love it
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva Please stop the discussion, I dont know
<RenatoSilva> ~/.local doesn't exist for root
<teaguy> hehe :) that's for sure
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow, i have the windows backedup can i reinstall it thru cdrom via changing the bios
<itona> hi guys... how may i know if hardware acceleration with a ati r250 (radeon mobile) is activated or if i'm running in software mode?
<RenatoSilva> Jack_Sparrow: what discussion? I thought it was a question
<weatherkid> RenatoSilva: !coc
<RenatoSilva> where's root trash
<Jack_Sparrow> RenatoSilva It is not a support question...
<Bsims> I am trying to get fstab set up and it sees the one drive but not the other : UUID=b9da1093-fd12-40fe-b433-8a082421a375 /media/disk-1  ext3   defaults        0       2
<weatherkid> !coc | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow, my grub menu works except windows it says boot manager is missing so i want to use my hardrive back up to reinstall
<teaguy> my 8400gt rocks with that 8.10 restricted nvidia driver ;)
 * RenatoSilva sighs
<usser> itona, glxinfo | grep direct
<kaveh> hhi guys
<cptaj> can someone link me to that tutorial on how to completely remove kde after having installed it on an ubuntu distro?
<jiffe20> wtf
<kaveh> how to set-up dual monitor in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest46613 on, so you get to grub menu ..  but not past it
<weatherkid> yes i have a cheat sheet of all of the ubottu
<weatherkid> cmd
<jiffe20> I don't understand why you can't just answer him with a 'I don't know' rather than a 'stop the discussion'
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, root doesnt have it because there is no root unless you create it and log into it
<Jack_Sparrow> jiffe20 Please stop the ot chat
<jiffe20> yeah, like that
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: from which version?
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, all
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow,  yes except windows when i changed windows (ext3) to nfts i lost my entire windows parttion
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: I have a root in 8.10 but have disabled it
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow, and boot manager stopped working for windows
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, then you created a passwd for it
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: I have a root home, passwd entry...
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, then you created a passwd for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest46613 that is not a problem I care to tackle, deal with your windows backup yourself..
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: sorry my dear but I have never created any root accout in my life. I have never heard someone did that
<BentFrank> My system is Kubuntu 8.10.  foo is a file mounted via samba from a NAS.  "ls -l foo" gives me "-rwxrwSrwx".  I do "chmod 0777 foo".  The perms don;t change.  What is that capital S in my perms and why doesnt 0777 clear it?
<itona> thank you!!
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, you will have the /root folder but no pass in all ubuntu versions
<kaveh> all : any graphical tools to enable dual monitor?
<kaveh> some one?
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, and the reason there is no /root/.local is the same reason there is no /root/.kde
<Prabz> Hi.. where are the files under trash stored? anybody got any idea???
<Cpudan80> kaveh: System --> Prefs --> Screen Resolution ?
<zleap> why do you need 0777 not 777
<Cpudan80> Prabz: ~/.trash
<teaguy> what kind of vid card kaveh
<teaguy> oh ok hehe
<Guest46613> Jack_Sparrow, the problem started in linux when using gparted to use the remaining hardrive space because i was running out of room on my linux side and it was here that somene told me to change my windows(ext3) to a nfts and you should e able to merge the unallocated partion into the linux ext3
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: I thought the trash was cerated along with home
<kaveh> teaguy, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1
<Cpudan80> Prabz: hrmmm apparently that isnt right
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: but it's a GNOME feature right?
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, no root no trash
<kaveh> Cpudan80, are you sure?
<Prabz> Cpudan80, no such folder
<weatherkid> Guest46613: he logged off i think
<teaguy> kaveh: System --> Prefs --> Screen Resolution
<Cpudan80> kaveh: yes
<kaveh> thanks
<exodus_ms> !trash
<Cpudan80> Prabz: yeah ... it used to be there...
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: it's because it's a gnome stuff right?
<Guest46613>  Jack_Sparrow, the problem started in linux when using gparted to use the remaining hardrive space because i was running out of room on my linux side and it was here that somene told me to change my windows(ext3) to a nfts and you should e able to merge the unallocated partion into the linux ext3
<Cpudan80> oh there we go
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, you can do sudo passwd to create the account then log into it and it will create the trash
<Prabz> ubottu, Thanks!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks!!!
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: it's because it's a gnome stuff right?
<Cpudan80> Guest46613: ooh you've made a real mess
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, it's because you've never logged into root
<Cpudan80> binarymutant: not a good idea
<Guest46613> Cpudan80, yeah by listening to real experts here
<RenatoSilva> root doesnt have it because there is no root unless you create it and log into it  ==> actually, it's because trash is a gnome feature, and will be created only if you log in in GNOME as root, which is disabled by default
<binarymutant> Cpudan80, what? <-- not asking for support
<Guest46613> Cpudan80, now noody knows how to fix the problem after my windows part gets wipped out
<RenatoSilva> but the root is there
<Cpudan80> binarymutant: not a good idea to advise sudo passwd
<kaveh> teaguy, where i that in gnome?
<kaveh> teaguy, i use kde
<Cpudan80> Guest46613: how was windows ever ext3 to begin with?
<Mimi> Does anyone know why suddenly, my computer is soooooo sluggish... takes 5 seconds for the mouse to move an inch. I haven't installed anything -- in fact, I haven't been online for a week
<_VIM_> windows being wiped out isnt necessarly a bad thing is it? :)
<teaguy> hmm control panel?
<binarymutant> Cpudan80, well I wasn't advising but I personally think it's okay
<Guest46613> Cpudan80, ecause i installed linux thru windows
<RenatoSilva> Cpudan80: pint me an article on that, Ive disable root password but don't remember exactly why (I just know it's better)
<teaguy> it's been a while since i used kde
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, /root is always there
<Cpudan80> Guest46613: In wubi ?
<maco> Mimi: are desktop effects enabled?
<exodus_ms> Guest46613: windows can't use ext3
<RenatoSilva> Cpudan80: s/pint/point
<ari_stre1s> hi guys, anyone plays facebook? why when i'm uploading photos, firefox 'hangs' for about 5 minutes? i suspect it's the java plugin
<_VIM_> Guest46613: wubi doesnt make partitions
<Prabz> ubottu, Cpudan80, located the trash folder but still didn't find where the 3GIG
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Prabz> space went
<Guest46613> Cpudan80, now i realize that it was the wrong way to install
<Mimi> maco, they are, but they've been enabled for more than a year now ^^
<maco> ari_stre1s: try using the normal uploader instead of the java one
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: as is the account, you can check /etc/passwd if you don't believe me
<Prabz> Cpudan80, located the trash folder but still didn't find where the 3GIG space went
<Cpudan80> Guest46613: no kidding
<maco> Mimi: disable and re-enable them. sometimes they get bogged down
<kaveh> teaguy, i go to gnome 1 sec
<Guest46613> _VIM_, i did everything thru the livecd
<ari_stre1s> maco: i want to try that, but the default is jave, and i dont have the chance to change it :(
<Guest46613> _VIM_, and i created the partiions originally
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: $sudo passwd is enough to use root, it's about *enabling* it, not *creating* it
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  thru the livecd as it requested that i do
<Mimi> maco,  hehe, right now I didn't even have to take care of it, it killed itself and brought itself back up.. I think. Because I got a message saying "screen isnt compozited" or something. But now it is. *shrug* Well, if that's the problem, I guess I know how to fix it :/    thanks x-D
<maco> ari_stre1s: there's a link on teh page before the java applet even finishes loading
<_VIM_> Guest46613: well that is not concidered "through windows"
<Prabz> Cpudan80, I deleted a 3 GB file but didnt get the disk space
<binarymutant> RenatoSilva, sure
<maco> Prabz: did you delete it or move it to the trash?
<ari_stre1s> maco: that's the problem, while it's loading, firefox is hang already (grey), i can't do anything with it
<exodus_ms> Prabz: have you tried locating the file by using the terminal
<Guest46613> _VIM_, yeah but it wan't booted thru the cdrom after changing the bios
<Jampiter> Hi
<coddy2> hi
<exodus_ms> Prabz: then using something similar to rm to get rid of the file
<Prabz> maco, I deleted it using shift+delete, as always
<Prabz> exodus_ms, I'm not able to locate that file
<Prabz> even fuser says file not found
<maco> ari_stre1s: Prabz are you sure its not in the trash? ive never used shift+delete...
<Jampiter> I have just installed Intrepid on a new laptop with built in Wifi. I am trying to connect to the internet via wifi but it won't connect. I am using a WEP key, and I am putting the right code in. What can I do?
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  ok then what
<putrefy> is it possible to smb share an external usb drive that is using ntfs-3g in ubuntu 8.10?
<exodus_ms> Prabz: what was your disk apce before you 'deleted' the file and what is the space afterwards
<RenatoSilva> binarymutant: I just wanted to be sure that my "sudo -i" 's weren't creating files on root trash, but I've just realized that "rm" doesn't do that, but nautilus
<emmecenne> ragazzi sera...
<zleap> are you sure its wep not wpa
<emmecenne> ho un problema...
<e-frame> shift del won't left anything in trash
<maco> ari_stre1s: try adding &_ecdc=false&htmlup=1 to the end of the url
<Jampiter> zleap: Sure, although i'll try WPA, how do I do that?
<maco> ari_stre1s: thats what i see change when i choose simple uploader below the applet
<zleap> not sure,
<Prabz> exodus_ms, disk space before: 700MB disk space after: 700 MB
<Prabz> maco I have emptied the trash too
<zleap> but there are two protocols so its worth making sure you're using the right one
<exodus_ms> Prabz: what are you using to get your hdd size
<kaveh> hi teaguy u there
<kaveh> i am right there
<_VIM_> Guest46613: i'm not sure at this point, I'm not advanced enough to help fix broken partitions , And i dont want to give you bad advice... I'll let one of the pros in here answer you
<ari_stre1s> many thanks maco, i'll try that
<chrisw> hey all, running Ubuntu from a live cd (8.10 it seems) and having problems doing DNS lookups. DHCP seems up and running fine, no packet loss afaict, all windows machines on the same local network (behind a dsl router) seem fine. ideas?
<kaveh> itshows 2 screens but it does not wrk
<maco> ari_stre1s: theres also the possibility that if you sit and wait for about 2 minutes itll finally prompt asking if the applet should have permission to run
<nenyalorien> hi, ask, can Beryl be installed via Ubuntu's repositories?
<Prabz> exodus_ms, Dolphin file manager, nautilus, xdiskusage all return the same results
<exodus_ms> Prabz: in terminal try  df   or   sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<lstarnes> nenyalorien: use compiz-fusion instead
<kaveh> teaguy, what should i do in screen resolton
<etech> how do i install the kiba dock in ubuntu?
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  that's how i ended here now
<nenyalorien> huh, how do you do that?
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  but thanks for your honesty
<kane77> how do I find out amount of network traffic that has been transfered during session?
<maco> etech: id suggest AWN instead of kiba. kiba, from what i recall, isn't terribly stable...
<confrey> hi eberybody
<_VIM_> Guest46613: yeah the ops in here try their best to prevent wannabe "PROS" from giving people bad advice, but they cant prevent it 24/7...
<nenyalorien> ok, i better find tutorials on the 'net.. thank you, Istarnes. :)
<kaveh> ?
<needle> kane77: which session ppp session?
<kane77> needle, since last restart
<kaveh> teaguy, u hrere?
<lstarnes> nenyalorien: it should be installed by default.  Try checking "Visual Effects" in System > Preferences > Appearance
<needle> kane77: ipconfig
<rob1336> i am unable to get on to the internet through firefox
<needle> kane77: ifconfig
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  yeah i just found out the hard way luckily i backed up my entire hardrive
<putrefy> Question,.. is it possible to smb share folders in an external usb drive that is using ntfs-3g im using ubuntu 8.10?
<weatherkid> How do i enable the desktop cube?
<_VIM_> Guest46613: nice :)
<binarymutant> weatherkid, I used ccsm
<Prabz> exodus_ms, same results
<needle> kane77: sudo ifconfig
<kane77> needle, thank you.. you are right.. (BTW I uploaded 13GB!!)
<needle> kane77: np :)
<exodus_ms> Prabz: It might not be /dev/sda. Type sudo fdisk -l to get a list of drives
<Guest46613> _VIM_, i'm going to try and boot up in cdrom and install from there and then but linux on the actual hardrive
<putrefy> This is the error I am getting when I right click folder sharing and try to enable it, http://pastebin.com/m7c0aaaf9
<e-frame> why is intrepid slower than hardy here?
<rob1336> i am unable to get on to the internet through firefox
<_VIM_> Guest46613: ok good luck man
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  thanks
<confrey> I've installed a ubuntu from scratch, debootstrap and some manual configurations, now I have fluxbox, but gtk2's applications fonts are too big, how can I manage gtk2 font size?
<rob1336> i've tried restarting the computer
<exodus_ms> Prabz: or you could always use the terminal to 'search' for files greater than 3gb
<sockets> hey guys, how come everytime i try to edit xorg.conf (this time it was for joymouse) i always end up messing up my graphics settings? (low resolution)?.. i didn't touch the graphic settings..
<e-frame> confused @_@
<sockets> ^ using hardy
<rob1336> the only thing that works is networking and irc
<Prabz> exodus_ms, how?
<e-frame> @_@flooding@_@
<e-frame> see ya all
<lacita> ba
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  how do i back up my linux
<weatherkid> How do you turn on the desktop cube?
<Prabz> weatherkid, use ccsm
<zash> weatherkid: install the package "csm-simple"
<weatherkid> No its on but what is the cmd?
<zash> weatherkid: no, sorry, simple-ccsm
<weatherkid> to start it
<binarymutant> weatherkid, ctrl+alt+arrowleft
<weatherkid> ty
<zash> weatherkid: or ctrl+alt+ click and drag
<sockets> how do i edit xorg.conf without messing up my graphics settings? (i don't even touch the display section)
<Guest46613> _VIM_,  did you get that??
<binarymutant> sockets, back it up?
<chrisw> does Ubuntu off LiveCD have some kind of firewall up and running?
<kaveh> teaguy, u here
<chrisw> trying to figure out why DNS lookups seem to be failing for a percentage of servers I try to connect to from it
<sockets> binarymutant, but how do i go about editting it though? i have it backed up, but no matter how i edit it, it ends up going into low resolution on reboot
<zash> Guest46613: you could install "sbackup"
<chrisw> running tcpdump seems to show a load of UDP ICMP packets not beign answered
<chrisw> any ideas?
<binarymutant> sockets, let me see, pastebin it
<user01> what is ubuntu doing between "loading" and "kinit" lines?
<user01> during boot
<zash> user01: maybe loading + decompressing the kernel
<user01> zash, there is like a 60 delay when it does this
<Guest46613> zash, then follow that
<kaveh> all : any one can hep me with dual monitor?
<exodus_ms> Prabz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112583/
<kaveh> no one
<Nickste> What is the best way to delete a windows partition and extend the ext3 partition, that ubuntu is installed on, to include this new free space?
<putrefy> if you are going to format a drive whats the best type so its kosher on windows and linux for sharing and permissions?
<binarymutant> sockets, it's under the subsection "Display" if you don't want to pastebin
<zash> Guest46613: http://pix.zash.se/i/hV.png
<kaveh> any one sees me/
<kaveh> ?
<Senzor> How can I update e2fsprogs, if I # sudo apt-get remove e2fsprogs, it will break the system?
<Guest46613> zash, just follow that
<binarymutant> kaveh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174   maybe this will help
<weatherkid> putrefy: try wubi. it installs Ubuntu on a NTFS Plaform
<kaveh> binarymutant, thanks
<underandy> Having a huge problem with my Ubuntuserver. Im using putty on Windows to be able to connect to my linuxserver. I did choose UTF-8 in putty so I could see my letters but when im trying to write a thing in my index.html file its gets messy, what can i have done wrong..
<zash> Guest46613: what?
<weatherkid> putfefy: it is like your first of 2nd hit on google
<Logi_Khoo> Hi my dpkg keeps retrying to download a package. is there anyway to stop it?
<Guest46613> zash, the link you sent me is just a snapshot
<binarymutant> underandy, what do you mean "messy"?
<naxa> bye
<zash> Guest46613: yes, you can install it in the package manager in ubuntu
<underandy> binarymutant like screwed letters
<Guest46613> zash,  thne burn to disk
<binarymutant> underandy, is there a way to refresh putty's screen? or reset it?
<Logi_Khoo> how do i kill the download task in my package manager?
<underandy> how do u mean?
<Senzor> If I 'sudo apt-get remove e2progs', apparmor-utils, apparmor, system-services, upstart-compat-sysv, initscripts will also get removed, how can I remove/update 'Only' e2fsprog
<underandy> binarymutant, lemme take a screenshot and show what I mean
<ZeZu> ubuntu keeps screwing up on me after its been running a while,  when i go to login/logout or enter a passwd for sudo it hangs
<ZeZu> anyone had this happen ?
<Guest31964> how can I know my internal address
<binarymutant> underandy, I don't know anything about putty but you can reset sloppy terminals with the reset command, and sometimes utf-8 "sticks" in my browser but I can refresh it away
<ZeZu> ifconfig eth0
<Slart> Guest31964: ifconfig might work
<zash> Guest46613: what do you want to do? backup to a cd/dvd ?
<ca_rlo> Hi, using simple-ccs, how can I enable Thumbnails at task-bar?
<Ketrel> Question, when in a terminal and I say use the command xcalc &
<Guest46613> zash, yes
<Ketrel> is there a way to get a list of all tasks I have running like that?
<jtaji> Ketrel: jobs
<Senzor> Guest46613, type ifconfig and look for:  inet addr
<binarymutant> Ketrel, ps x
<ZeZu> Ketrel, ps aux | grep
<ardchoille> Ketrel: man jobs
<w33d5> is there a way to have a DVD AUTOMOUNTED when not using a window manager?\
<Circs> I'm planning on purchasing an SSD for my desktop, and I would like to avoid the "stuttering" issues windows users keep experiencing, is there any resource for advice out there?
<Brando753> guys i installed ubuntu to a 40 gb partition, but it says i only have 15 gb in the disk analysyis
<jtaji> Ketrel: the topic for google is "bash job control" :)
<Guest46613> Senzor, what for, for back up??
<esworp> i could use some guidance.   i  erronniously unpacked a tar.bz into /usr/share/ while trying to install sunbird 0.9.   I'd like to clean up the mess, but was thinking there's be a smarter way than rm'ing the files one-by-one. my only clue would be to try and rm all files wth a specific c
<amee2k> because a) my bot doesn't appear to get any ctcp responses and b) i can't /version my bot either/window goto 14
<esworp> ewps
<amee2k> wrong window
<esworp> nevermind bout the clue part
<Logi_Khoo> how do i stop dpkg from multiple tries on downloading from a location?
<Senzor> Guest46613, no to get your internal address
<Logi_Khoo> i have tried ctrl+C to kill it, but it prompts me to resume after i restart
<Brando753> guys i installed ubuntu to a 40 gb partition, but it says i only have 15 gb in the disk analysyis
<Brando753> help
<Brando753> :D
<Talon^> i have a problem, I got the package for my raid controller installed and working with that what is it.. draid or something... I put the drive in my fstab, but it doesn't mount.. using the same data in a shell i can manually mount it. is the raid not starting before fstab tries to mount my drive? how do i fix this?
<binarymutant> Brando753, reformat again
<ardchoille> !patience | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ketrel> thanks
<ca_rlo> Hi, using simple-ccs, how can I enable Thumbnails at task-bar?
<Guest46613> Senzor, is that how you start to backup
<esworp> ewps
<esworp> back
<Talon^> it gets annoying having to sudo mount my drive every time i restart
<Senzor> Guest46613, You asked how do you find your internal address.
<Brando753> why do i have to reformat?
<Guest46613> Senzor, no that was someone else
<Guest46613> zash, so is that correct to back up to a cd
<binarymutant> Brando753, because you are missing like 25 gigs?
<Senzor> Guest46613, sorry, I saw I misread another 'Guest'.
<binarymutant> Brando753, just a suggestion, there might be another way
<Brando753> lol
<yow|laptop> Brando753 - boot a live cd, use gparted and see if you can expand the partition
<zash> Guest46613: "sbackup" does not seem to be optimal for backing up to cd
<Brando753> how would i reformat or fix it?
<Brando753> would i run a linux live cd?
<Brando753> or gpartd live cd
<zash> Guest46613: in add/remove apps, if you search for "backup" and look throu the results
<Brando753> ?
<yow|laptop> any live cd with gparted
<Senzor> Is there a 'software building' expert here I can ask a question to?
<yow|laptop> ubuntu would work, gparted as well
<Guest46613> zash, after i reinstall windows i do not want to lose my linux scheme/system that i have set up so i want to back up before
<Brando753> i just dont want to loose my files
<break19> Ok.. I've decided to build a custom kernel (via_pata is buggy for me) and here's my question.. and I think I already know the answer.. if I disable the libata stuff, and use the older (but WORKING) ATAPI/IDE stuff, my hard drives will be renamed back to /dev/hda,b,c,d etc correct?
<kaveh> hi
<binarymutant> Brando753, do you have 25 gigs of files?
<Brando753> no it says my max drive space is 15 gb and i have 6 gb free
<yow|laptop> well Brando753 - unless your files are tight, i dont think they could get 'loose', but by expanding the partition, you won't _lose_ any files ;)
<Brando753> i did have a wubi install just like that but this install is to a real partition
<Guest46613> zash, i found about 6 different ones
<underandy> everytime I shall edit a textfile from terminal I get this error: Error reading /home/user/.nano_history: Permission denied Press Enter to continue starting nano.
<kaveh> binarymutant, how can i run screen resolution as root
<zash> Guest46613: you could create a tarfile of /etc, /home and save a list of installed packages with `dpkg --get-selections > dpkg-selections`
<underandy> Whats up with that?
<break19> loose women are fun.. loose files just waste space.
 * chrisw is puzzled by the high percentage of random dns lookup failures on this LiveCD-run Ubuntu instance... can anyone help debug?
<yow|laptop> lol
<binarymutant> kaveh, I change it in xorg
<Brando753> show should i re run ubuntu live cd
<kaveh> binarymutant, i did but it wont work
<Brando753> and do what when i log in?
<yow|laptop> open gparted Brando753 - at the very least, view the partition and see what it says
<binarymutant> kaveh, it's under the subsection "Display" or you can pastebin it and let me see
<Brando753> k ill be right back
<Guest46613> zash, how about home user backup
<zash> Guest46613: i don't know, try it
<kaveh> binarymutant, one sec
<dsch04> Anyone know if the latest Sun JRE/JDK has been released as a deb yet?
<helpme2> Hey guys, I switched to ubuntu about a year ago and have been very happy. However, the other day I had to format and reinstall windows and this deleted the Grub bootloader. I am currently running a live cd of 8.10 and trying to follow a tutorial to reinstall grub on my windows partition hd0,0.. However, when i type  setup (hd0) in terminal after writing sudo grub then root (hd0,0(, i get an errro that says Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. how can
<helpme2> i fix this . Thanks
<gordonjcp> helpme2: that might not be the right partition to use
<esworp> so, has anyone besides <---- installed Interpid on an OLPC?
<binarymutant> esworp, what did you use pxe?
<dean> maybe
<esworp> xfce
<helpme2> gordonjcp, i think it is because i used gparted to see which my windows partition was, and it was the first partition of the first hdd..
<esworp> is that what you meant?
<Brando753> hey how do u reformat a flash drive?
<binarymutant> esworp, no but n/m it's offtopic
<esworp> okies. :]
<dean> Brando753: use mkfs
<Brando753> mkfs?
<binarymutant> Brando753, fdisk
<dean> Brano753: open a terminal and type man mkfs
<c_korn> what is the result of 2^16
<kaveh> binarymutant, http://rafb.net/p/9hUzNY45.html
<dean> c_korn: 65536
<helpme2> Please, can anyone help me, im desperate I dont want to have to reinstall ubuntu
<kaveh> binarymutant, this is what i added
<binarymutant> c_korn, #ubuntu-offtopic
<dean> c_korn: next time use the bc program
<dean> c_korn: echo 2 ^ 16 | bc
<binarymutant> kaveh, that's the device section
<binarymutant> kaveh, try the Display section
<helpme2> Hey guys, I switched to ubuntu about a year ago and have been very happy. However, the other day I had to format and reinstall windows and this deleted the Grub bootloader. I am currently running a live cd of 8.10 and trying to follow a tutorial to reinstall grub on my windows partition hd0,0.. However, when i type  setup (hd0) in terminal after writing sudo grub then root (hd0,0(, i get an errro that says Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. how can
<helpme2> i fix this . Thanks
<binarymutant> kaveh, or you can pastebin the entire xorg.conf and let me see it
<dean> helpme2: which partition is your linux one
<dean> helpme2: is it /dev/sda5
<helpme2> dean, I dunno, its not on the master drive
<Wille_eee> fuck, my installations screen tunes up every time i boot up system, why? anyone ?? ubuntu eee user ofc
<binarymutant> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<binarymutant> :P
<helpme2> Dean, no its not
<dean> helpme2: what is it then
<kaveh> binarymutant, i changed the string with CRT let me try it again
<helpme2> dean its /dev/sdb2
<dean> helpme2: if you donit know try find /boot/grub/stage1
<dean> helpme2: then don't do setup (hd0)
<dean> helpme2: root (hd1, ...)
<dean> helpme2: because it is sdb it is the second hard drive
<chrisw> can anyone explain what these kind of random dns lookup failures might be?
<chrisw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112586/
<dean> helpme2: so using hd1 instead of hd0 should work
<helpme2> dean, but i thought I had to install grub on the partition where the windows bootloader is. Also, I have a different partition for /home /root
<kaveh> binarymutant, brb
<marz1> Hello, I am stuck at 640x480 resolution on Ubuntu Intrepid. I've searched the net but can only find solutions that work with Intrepid (i.e. Xrandr). I'm using the nvidia drivers detected by ubuntu. If I use the default drivers I can't get 800x600. How can I get 1024x800 using my nvidia drivers?
<marz1> Sorry, I meant cannot find solutions that work with Intrepid
<KyleK> what does multimedia keys? when i use my volume keys its doing like 10% a step, which is a bit much
<lrentz> I just installed ubuntu and I would like the option to use kde 4.2   How would I go about doing that?  I have found were I can install the nightly build.  I would like to know how to install the source for the stable release 4.2?
<yow|laptop> marz1 - did you try manually editing your xorg.conf file? are you using the nvidia drivers?
<Wille_eee> setup wants 'me' to completete? if i use i'll lose my work?0r is sudo apt-get upgrae an option?
<marz1> yow|laptop: I am using the nvidia drivers. I read somewhere I should not have to touch xorg.conf file because of xrandr, but also I don't know how to edit it or what to add.
<Guest46613> Brando753, you there bro
<yow|laptop> marz1 - is it a laptop? which nvidia card is it?
<dean> helpme2: ok do root (1,1) and setup (hd0)
<helpme2> Dean, so my ubuntu root/system/non-home partition is actually /dev/sdb1... But i though i had to install grub on the master hdd where windows is?
<helpme2> so its root(1,0) then?
<marz1> yow|laptop: It is not a laptop, desktop. GeForce Ti4200 (old card)
<dean> helpme2: yes
<dean> helpme2: http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html
<^cheeky> hi, is there away to lock your screen automatically after a few mins? or do i have to this manually everytime ? ubuntu 8.10
<dean> helpme2: at section 3.2 it says to use the partition which has your /boot directory for the root
<Wille_eee> how can i clean space that I do not use?
<yow|laptop> marz1 - you could try the previous version of the ubuntu drivers and see if those work, otherwise i would edit xorg.conf by adding in that resolution line
<helpme2> dean, ok i will try it
<Guest46613> Brando753, you there bro got a quick question
<yow|laptop> ^cheeky - use the screensaver
<marz1> yow|laptop: Thank you, I'll change xorg.conf.
<yow|laptop> np
<lorenzosu> Can I mount a directory to another directory?
<n8tuserf> lorenzosu-> you can do a remount
<weatherkid> Where is Tomcat located at?
<Pyles17> how do i get my gateway e295/c-140x convertible tablet to work with pen input?
<lorenzosu> n8tuserf: Could you explain please?
<weatherkid> where is the Apache Tomcat directory?
<dean> lorenzosu: you mean like a symbolic link
<KyleK> lrentz: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 did you read that yet?
<dean> lorenzou: see man link
<lorenzosu> dean: guess so
<dean> lorenzou: sorry man ln
<yow|laptop> lorenzosu - do you want it mounted to two different folders at the same time?
<lrentz> KyleK: yes that is from kubuntu  4 to 4.2
<n8tuserf> lorenzosu-> you can remount a partition thats already mounted
<KyleK> and what do you have?
<KyleK> because kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde as default desktop
<lorenzosu> dean: guess so1
<dean> lorunzsou: OK then do ln -s target link_name
<lorenzosu> dean: k thanks
<KyleK> do apt-get install kde-desktop on a ubuntu machine and then it doesn't matter :D
<binarymutant> Pyles17, put the wacom driver into xorg
<helpme2> Hey guys, I switched to ubuntu about a year ago and have been very happy. However, the other day I had to format and reinstall windows and this deleted the Grub bootloader. I am currently running a live cd of 8.10 and trying to follow a tutorial to reinstall grub on my windows partition hd0,0.. However, when i type  setup (hd0) in terminal after writing sudo grub then root (hd0,0(, i get an errro that says Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. how can
<helpme2> i fix this . Thanks
<Wille_eee> why, why
<lrentz> I know but I want to make sure I have the right source.  I was using Kubuntu with KDE4 but when I installed the update too 4.2 X got hosed somehow.
<Pyles17> binarymutant: can you explain? I've tried the tutorials and just ended up killing the x server
<TopKatz> hello
<KyleK> helpme2: partition numbers are arbitrary, are you sure you're not following docs that assume like (hd0,0) when you put it to be (hd0,1) or something else?
<lrentz> Then I could not get kubuntu to install.  So I installed ubuntu.
<binarymutant> Pyles17, here's an example from my tablet http://paste.ubuntu.com/112591/
<TopKatz> I just upgraded 8.04 to 8.10, and now my nvidia card/drivers are not working.  Any thing special I have to do?
<lrentz> I would like to run both KDE 4.2 and Gnome.
<zash> KNOME
<helpme2> kylek hd0,0 is the partition where windows is installed , and where i assume the bootloader should go. hd0 is my master drive, im desperate
<KyleK> lol
<dean> helpme2: so now when you try to boot you always go to windows
<dean> helpme2:
<helpme2> dean, yes, that is correct
<binarymutant> Pyles17, dont copy anything but the wacom stuff or else you'll risk not being able to get back into X, oh ya and backup
<zash> lrentz: there's nothing stopping you from running kde-programs under gnome and gnome-programs under kde
<KyleK> helpme2: you want the linux partition with the linuxy stuff actually
<lrentz> However I have always prefered KDE to Gnome
<Pyles17> binarymutant: thanks
<helpme2> dean though i installed acronis os selector but it does not let me boot into linux, i mean, i can see the grub loader, but when i select 8.10 it says it cant mound the partition
<krypto> hi! anyone uses the new catalyst 9.1 with a 2.6.28 kernel?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to have surround sound in Ubuntu? I have a realtek built-in audio (laptop) that has 4 jacks (one is digital audio). Under windows, the driver detects when I plug jacks in and asks me what each jack is. How can I make this work in Ubuntu?
<KyleK> helpme2: try root (hd0,1) or whatever the linux partition is, the grub boot loader needs to be attached to the partition with what it wants
<gioacchino> ciao
<^cheeky> yow|laptop, thank you
<dean> helpme2: install grub to the Linux drive, then use the bios boot menu to select OS
<yow|laptop> np ^cheeky
<helpme2> dean and kylek thanks for your help, i just installed grub on the linux partition and will now reboot to see what happens. however the linux partition is on hd1, so i dont know what will happen, brb.
<helpme2> thanks again
<ccmachine> hey
<binarymutant> hiya Cc2iscooL
<binarymutant> err ccmachine
<^cheeky> my ubuntu looks HOtt, :P
<binarymutant> ^cheeky, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Azazel-AZ-NB> need help pinning kernel on my laptop
<Losowski> KDE 4.2 : http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/1938/ss2smallnc7.jpg   :)
<Pyles17> binarymutant: that worked, thank you
<binarymutant> Pyles17, glad it did
<deany> my gnome Dust looks good right now :)
<Azazel-AZ-NB> anyone have experience pinning kernels under ubuntu?
<BlackZ> gn8
<zleap> pinnign kernels
<zleap> pinning
<zleap> ??
<Azazel-AZ-NB> yeah need to pin my kernel at 2.6.27-9
<rwreed> upgrading to 8.10 from 8.4 on reboot got warning during build of driver modules kernel version in version.h does not match currently running kernel thing seems hung. what should I do
<deany> thought dkms handled it all
<dan__> prefer to do a fresh install myself, but each to their own I guess
<AndrzejGuido> andriuss
<deany> i`ll never upgrade any OS... ever
<deany> just aint worth the bs
<deany> there`s always some bs..
<dan__> Right on Deany, and Windaz in-place upgrades are the worst!
<Azazel-AZ-NB> one more time, anyone know how to pin a kernel with ubuntu?
<deany> Azazel-AZ-NB,  try synaptic
<deany> you can mark something as not worthy of upgrade
<guntbert> Azazel-AZ-NB: what do you mean by "pinning"?
<mib_1ov9udf7> Is there any difference between the bind9 service on Ubuntu and named service on Fedora?
<Azazel-AZ-NB> Synaptic wants to upgrade the kernel.  I modified /etc/apt/preferences but synaptic still wants to upgrade
<dan__> Currently on a fresh install on 8.10 off the CD, smooth as silk :)
<Azazel-AZ-NB> pin, prevent synapic/apt from upgrading package
<deany> no, the synaptic package manager
<binarymutant> mib_1ov9udf7, should be the same, but I havent used fedora in awhile
<Azazel-AZ-NB> Package: linux*
<Azazel-AZ-NB> Pin: release v=2.6.27-9*
<Azazel-AZ-NB> Pin-Priority: 1001
<Azazel-AZ-NB> not working :(
<FloodBot1> Azazel-AZ-NB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_1ov9udf7> binarymutant: Is it just renamed in Fedora?
<deany> "package - Lock version"
<binarymutant> mib_1ov9udf7, have you ran the named service from the terminal or configured it?
<dan__> wonder if Fedora is worth onstalling now?
<Pyles17> can anyone recommend a good note-taking software? like windows journal or onenote in window
<guntbert> mib_1ov9udf7: you would have to ask the fedora-people about that
<dan__> installing even
<binarymutant> Pyles17, I like tomboy :)
<deany> Azazel-AZ-NB,  synaptic package manager and "package - Lock"
<Pyles17> binarymutant, I'll give it a try, thanks
<dan__> True, but would I get an honest answer? :)
<mib_1ov9udf7> binarymutant: I have run named on Fedora from the terminal. I'm just wondering if the bind9 service in Ubuntu is the same thing (just with a different name.)
<binarymutant> mib_1ov9udf7, pretty sure it's the same, but only 90% sure
<Azazel-AZ-NB> looking thanks
<guntbert> !ot | dan__
<ubottu> dan__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Azazel-AZ-NB> I am more of an apt-get guy, been doing this too bloody long
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: there is only one named
<binarymutant> mib_1ov9udf7, it was called named in the terminal in fedora?
<mib_1ov9udf7> binarymutant: Yes. To start it, I would type "/sbin/service named start"
<binarymutant> mib_1ov9udf7, now I'm only 50% sure :/  srry
<ldiamond> Can anyone help me fix surround sound on Ubuntu with my Realtek ALC883 audio card with jack sensing?
<deany> Azazel-AZ-NB,  so am i, but you need to use that GUI to do what you want.. apt-get will still work
<Azazel-AZ-NB> great synaptic crashed and won't reload now after I selected lock pacage
<deany> lol
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: bind9 in Ubuntu = named?
<Azazel-AZ-NB> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<n8tuserf> what does whinning do for those that whine/
<Azazel-AZ-NB> and it dies
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: BIND *ANYWHERE* runs as the "named" executable - NAME Daemon
<binarymutant> hey I was right :P
<dan__> Oh right yeah sorry I'm OT (and I never paid for any auditing) :)
<AlexPersimmon> hi guys. with new short xorg.conf, how do I set up hotkeys without the keyboard section there?
<Azazel-AZ-NB> now synaptic is completely broken
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: Now I'm totally confuseed. I have to type "/sbin/service bind9 start" to get it to run in Ubuntu. It says unknown service for "named"
<Azazel-AZ-NB> how do I get into synaptic now?
<uncmar> mib_1ov9udf7: /sbin/bind9 start
<n8tuserf> mib_1ov9udf7-> is there an entry in /etc/init.d/  ?
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: and ?
<KemrinH> Hello. I'm wondering how I might get a usb mouse from Toshiba to work.
<Azazel-AZ-NB> ugh rm /etc/apt/preferences got me in
<toxicosmos> hi dudes
<savvas> bind9 is for servers? or clients?
<guntbert> Azazel-AZ-NB: did you keep a copy of your "old" preferences file?
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: Are you saying that after I type "/sbin/service bind9 start" the PROCESS will show as "named"?
<Azazel-AZ-NB> it was blank to begin with
<uncmar> Azazel-AZ-NB: you could have mv instead of rm the file.  Intentionally misplace it.
<KemrinH> toxicosmos Hey
<savvas> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: I said that the BIND nameserver will run the executable named, whichever system you run it on
<Flaw> !imac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imac
<Flaw> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<savvas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto found it heh
<Azazel-AZ-NB> alias rm='mv --target-directory ~/.local/share/Trash/files' :)
<mib_1ov9udf7> n8tuser: Not sure. I never created one on Fedora, so I issumed the installer does it.
<AlexPersimmon> please? How do I set up layout change without the respective section in xorg.conf?
<Azazel-AZ-NB> nice thing to add to .bashrc
<helpme2> dean, kylek, IM back, i installed GRUB and grub loaded up after a bit of trouble, however after selecting any of the ubuntu 8.10 or 7.10 options i got error 17 cannot mount selected partition. What could be the problem?
<hyperspace> I'm trying to run dual monitors w/ ATI's BigDesktop, ive used aticonfig to generate my xorg.conf including resolution , but im still getting stuck @ a low res..
<uncmar> hyperspace: corrupted file system?
<Azazel-AZ-NB> now synaptic say package linux is locked
<Denstark> Hey guys. I need some help getting samba to work -- can anyone spare a minute or two?
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: OK. The BIND nameserver will run the named executable. I guess I don't know the difference between the two.
<hyperspace> uncmar: hmm i dont think.. the dual monitors are working, but its just @ a low res
<Azazel-AZ-NB> ugh and update manager still wants to update it
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: that's entirely possible
<KyleK> helpme2: something is up with the boot options? try editing the command line for one and change the boot device, grub has tab completion which makes that doable
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: I thought the named executable WAS the BIND nameserver. That's not correct?
<KyleK> mib_1ov9udf7: usually is
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: it is, if you look at it that way
<sockets> anyone here get joymouse working?
<Notch-1> hi, i'm trying to boot intrepid from a loop device, using root=/dev/loop0 (or root=700) boot parameter, and a little initrd script that mount the device containing the image, and then "losetup /dev/loop0 /path-to-the-image"... but it stops at "nuking the initramfs contents: directory not empty" and then kernel panic... can anybody help me?
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: OK. So what's this bind9 thing I find in Ubuntu?
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: what does it *look* like ?
<helpme2> kylek IM sorry but i did not understand anything you said. could you please explain with a bit more detail? thanks
<uncmar> hyperspace: are you sure that both monitors support the res you selected?
<hyperspace> uncmar: yea they are the same
<mib_1ov9udf7> adaptr: It looks like the BIND nameserver, but it's not named.
<KyleK> mib_1ov9udf7: bind9 package contains /usr/sbin/named
<hyperspace> uncmar: 1680x1050 on each
<KyleK> yes?
<zmanning_> anyone know if there is a package i need to install for docky?
<ActionParsnip1> is there a package i need to install to get tab completion for commands like apt-get, i can't tab complete 'install' or 'dist-upgrade' can anyone please advise
<adaptr> mib_1ov9udf7: you are confusing two unrelated things
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: it should be included: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<vince> Good afternoon everybody.  I was wondering if anyone in here was able to make the most recent version of UBUNTU work with Eclipse with a PHP plug in.  I keep getting errors on everything when I try to open files in eclipse and I haven't done anything except install everything
<KyleK> mib_1ov9udf7: does this help? The program 'named' is currently not installed.  To run 'named' please ask your administrator to install the package 'bind9'
<ActionParsnip1> zmanning_: theres alltray which will put any app, except terminal apps, in the system tray
<zaapiel> ever seen a chevy with the butterfly doors?
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: i got it and even reinstalled it and its not flying
<Azazel-AZ-NB> nope update manager ignores the pins
<maxride> I have a little problem with WiFi, Broadcom chipset and NDIS wrapper wont install
<mib_1ov9udf7> KyleK: That makes sense to me. named is found in the bind9 package, but I still don't understand why I type "/sbin/service bind9 start" rather than "sbin/service named start".
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: after the first command, tab completion simply refuses
<KyleK> helpme2: I mean grub has in its configuration where to find the kernel and what to use as the root partition, one of those is probably wrong, but you can edit the commands before you select an option
<KyleK> sbin service?
<ActionParsnip1> !ndiswrapper | maxride
<ubottu> maxride: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash-completion
<maxride> ActionParsnipl, I'll check it out...but I think theres an actual problem.
<KyleK> mib_1ov9udf7: oic they changed that, probably to be less confusing to new people
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: then open a new terminal and try again
<mib_1ov9udf7> KyleK: Yes. In Fedora, I would type "/sbin/service named start" to start the BIND nameserver. That didn't work in Ubuntu but "/sbin/service bind9 start" seems to have worked.
<Bizzeh> hey, is it possible to set up a hostname based off a kernel param? im after creating a base install, and cloning it, and want to make it easier on myself to set up the new host
<KyleK> odd in ubuntu i dont have /sbin/service
<KyleK>  /etc/init.d/named start is what im used to
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: no go but most of the system is sorted so its no biggy
<adaptr> KyleK: apt-get install debian-helper-scripts
<mib_1ov9udf7> KyleK: What's the difference?
<ActionParsnip1>  also if i have a program running, and i connect via ssh with x forwarding, is there a way to capture the running program to the remote system without having to kill / rerun the program??
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: echo -e 'if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then\n    . /etc/bash_completion\nfi' >> $HOME/.bashrc
<KyleK> adaptr: im good :)
<KyleK> mib_1ov9udf7: apparently nothing
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: then open up a new terminal and try again
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: it might need a full logout, not sure though :)
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: you are a wizard dude, aweomse
<savvas> ah great :)
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: no, its flying
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: what does all that do??
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: thanks loads :)
<mib_1ov9udf7> KyleK: I just found it. /sbin/service runs scripts in the directory you mentioned. You said that you found something saying that someone changed named to bind9? Who was that--Ubuntu? Debian?
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: well basically, you have to remove .bashrc to get the default settings, your .bashrc may be old or not updated (but do keep a back up just in case)
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: its mainly headless but bash completion is useful for ssh
<TuxSympathiser> Has 8.04 gotten more "stable" since its release?
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: in short: mv $HOME/.bashrc $HOME/.bashrc.backup then logout and log back in
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: I know, great feature on ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: its working now so no worries
<savvas> nice :)
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: just the x forwarding question now :)
<uncmar> battery died.
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: its nice when i ask cos usually i'm in here answeing
<SpinachHead> OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'   Anyone know how to fix this so I can run opengl programs?
<ActionParsnip1> SpinachHead: have you installed video drivers?
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: you mean, what does that command in .bashrc I gave you do? it loads the information from file /etc/bash_completion :)
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: oh i know of the file, just didnt know it needed some extra content
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: keep up the good job! :D
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: i try
<SpinachHead> Yeah, the NVIDIA and also glx I think
<ActionParsnip1> SpinachHead: can we see your xorg.conf please
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: is there a way to move running apps from one x server to a forwarded one via ssh to save having to kill / relaunch the app?
<rwreed> Hi all, I'm upgrading to 8.10 from 8.4 on reboot got warning during build of driver modules kernel version in version.h does not match currently running kernel thing seems hung. what should I do
<fiftyone> howdy!
<fiftyone> wazzuo people
<SpinachHead> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112599/
<techqbert> I'm running Ubuntu as host with Vector Linux as guest in Virtualbox.  Ever since I started up VirtualBox, I see the HD flickering often on my ultraportable.  Think virtualization is wise with SSD?
<fiftyone> hey, think someone could help me out? im running ubuntu intrepid on my eeepc 1000 everythings great but sometimes my graphics wack out. when i use wine to load a simple game it cracks out and goes crazy on me. anyone have any ideas about this?
<dan__> Rwreed: as I've said I'd be inclined to do a fresh install from scratch, though someone here might have another solution
<fiftyone> the game is called luxor3 my wife loves it and having it work on ubuntu was the only way i got her to let me make linux the primary os.
<ActionParsnip1> SpinachHead: looks ok
<yow|laptop> rwreed try recovery mode and try to upgrade through there
<vince> Good afternoon everybody.  I was wondering if anyone in here was able to make the most recent version of UBUNTU work with Eclipse with a PHP plug in.  I keep getting errors on everything when I try to open files in eclipse and I haven't done anything except install everything
<fiftyone> so any help would be wonderful :)
<SpinachHead> are the glx and proprietary blobs different drivers?
<savvas> ActionParsnip1: ah no, not that hardcore hehehe - I think different x servers need authentications for each other, but that's all (I think) I know :P
<techqbert> vince: I had some strange Eclipse problems on one of my past machines too.  It might have had something to do with permissions.  Maybe Google remembers
<ActionParsnip1> SpinachHead: i dont have a section module
<ActionParsnip1> savvas: i think theres a way but i'm having to kill off thunderbird as it locks the mail files
<vince> techqbert: I've been googleing my butt off for a week and haven't found any workable answers.  I'll admit though I haven't looked at permissions.  Part of the problum is all Eclipse will tell me is to check the log but I can't find the log
<usr13> In what config file is the default window manager selected?  (I've installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 8.04 and it's not working, so... ?)
<katena> Hello! My name of ket! I badly to talk English, but with pleasure would associate with someone. Write .
<usr13> Where do you select kdm instead of gdm and where you select gnome instead of kde?
<_VIM_> !ot | katena
<ubottu> katena: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<n8tuserf> rwreed-> what happens when you boot back to the 8.04 ?
<usr13> I followed instructions on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde but something must be missing in my config.
<__Ali__> why is that ubuntu can be suspended only once and it crashes the second successive time?
<fiftyone> anyone have any experiance with ubuntu on the eee pc ?
<`Matir> __Ali__, I've never had trouble with suspend... I'll suspend ~30 times between reboots
<usr13> fiftyone: No, but I'd like to have one  :)   (sorry couldn't resist)
<__Ali__> `Matir, how can i trace the problem?
<usr13> Anyone wishing to make a charitable contribution of an eeePC, my address is:  ...... :)
<fiftyone> user13  they are fantastic really wortht the money i love mine. and with ubuntu its wonderful
<dan__> That's Ubuntu Remix for Eee PC, is that what your running or want to run?
<Fractured> EeePC with Backtrack = Leet
<usr13> fiftyone: I'm pretty sure, that'll be my next purchase, as far as computer equipment is concerned.
<`Matir> __Ali__, does it crash or lockup or what behavior exactly?
<fiftyone> dan__  hi! well i installed the base version of intrepid  but i had some problemss so i installed the eee kernal
<fiftyone> hibernation and suspend didnt work and some other little bugs
<usr13> Ok, gotta go. Superbowl party is awaiting my attendance. By all, and thanks very much for your kind participation.  :)
<__Ali__> `Matir, just before the last step there is a black screen while the pc is still fillu on
<dan__> fiftyone: OK so whats the EEE kernel?
<macman> guys im trying to burn the movie TRAITOR that my friend let me use .. what is a good program to use ? .. i have k9copy but i don't know how to use it
<Sal> hey guy, I'm plugging in my "EyeTV 250 Plus" and I'm trying to figure out if Ubuntu is recognizing the hardware or not. I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, can anyone help me figure out whether it's actually seeing the device?
<fiftyone> dan__ its just a modified intrepid kernel i guess. the hibernation hack required it
<`Matir> __Ali__, I'd try checking the logs on reboot... my guess is something hardware-wise is not reinitialized properly after the first suspend
<Sal> The device is plugging in via USB by the way
<fiftyone> there is a eee specific distro as well, however, i didnt know about it when i installed on my lappy
<__Ali__> macd, you wanna what? u downloaded movies illegally? agan?
<SpinachHead> If I installed the NVIDIA Drivers from the website, and then used gnome to install it through the Hardware section: could that be causing problems with OpenGL?
<fiftyone> bad pirates bad! :D
<erpo> What is the simpliest, easiest way to get a static IPv6 address on an Ubuntu 8.04 server from behind a NAT device?
<dan__> fiftyone: is this new from Ubuntu for netbooks?
<__Ali__> `Matir, which logs should i check?
<Chousuke> erpo: define "get"?
<Sal> can anyone help me?
<CrOOgie> hi there ubuntu guys :)
<Chousuke> erpo: your NATing device should not matter at all as long as it can route IPv6
<CrOOgie> i have a problem with my ATI
<Denstark> Hey guys. I have a problem that I can't seem to resolve myself. I can mount the two samba shares that i've defined on my local machine, but any remote machines are not able to. I have tried looking for a firewall setting, but to no avail. Running Ubuntu 8.10. Can post smb.conf if needed
<Chousuke> erpo: however, you still need your ISP to allocate you an IPv6 address (or a block of addresses :))
<erpo> Chousuke: I want to be able to ssh into my server using IPv6, so I'll need an address with global scope.
<Chousuke> erpo: you need to ask your ISP to give you that.
<_VIM_> Does CUPS port 631 have to be open for Wifi printers? I've got the printer all set up on both ends, but it wont print anything...
<erpo> Chousuke: If I could get a /64 from my ISP, that would be wonderful, but that's not going to happen.
<Sal__> can anyone help me here? I'm sure it's easy to figure out for someone who uses Ubuntu alot :
<Cr3d1ts> hello... I've got a Ubuntu Gutsy and I need to install newest version of Pidgin... Is anywhere package to download?
<erpo> Chousuke: The only solution I know of is a tunnel broker. Right now I'm using teredo, but it's miserable.
<fiftyone> dan__ no its for the eee specifically. there are a few annoying bugs when you put generic ubun2 on the eeepc apparently the eeepc distro takes care of them for you, wiifi, bluetooth, the problems with some function keys, volume, ahhh a couple other things that if you dont want to tweak by hand
<Chousuke> erpo: then I don't think there is much you can do... besides using tunnel brokers.
<storbeck> Cr3d1ts: pidgin.im
<Arenlor> Where is libjpeg, I need it to compile webkit
<sisto> I'm planning on buying one of the new white macbooks with geforce 9400m video
<Chousuke> erpo: contact your ISP and ask them what it would take to get a block.
<erpo> Chousuke: So the question becomes: which tunnel broker uses the client-side software that's easiest to set up on Ubuntu 8.04?
<sisto> has anyone installed ubuntu on one of those?
<Sal__> I can see in my logs that the USB device is being connected using echi_hcd and address 8
<erpo> Chousuke: I think they just don't do that.
<Cr3d1ts> storbeck: There's no package... only source
<Sal__> but how the hell do I actually test it
<Sal__> to make sure it's working properly???
<Chousuke> erpo: hmm, that I don't know :/
<fiftyone> dan__ http://www.liliputing.com/2009/01/easy-peasy-ubuntu-based-linux-distro-for-eee-pc-now-available.html
<_VIM_> !enter | Sal__
<ubottu> Sal__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chousuke> erpo: search the repos for ipv6 stuff? maybe you'll find a hint
<lstarnes> Arenlor: try sudo apt-get install libjpeg62-dev
<dan__> Fiftyone: yeah just looking up that on the web too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Sal__> VIM, it'd be nice if i could get some help :l
<CrOOgie> trying to run amdcccle with sudo and i throws some errors : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/102362/ its weird becouse my xorg.conf is execly: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/102363/
<CrOOgie> any ideas ?
<Arenlor> lstarnes: thanks
<sisto> I'm planning on buying a white macbook with geforce 9400m video. Has anyone installed Intrepid  on one of those?
<dan__> Fiftyone: very interesting anyway, haven't got one myself, put looks ideal for Linux.
<uncmar> Sal__: it would be easier to help if I knew the answer to your problem.  My understanding is such that you can already see the device using lsusb.  But you want to actually use/test the device.
<_VIM_> Sal__: what are you trying to do exactly, mount a usb device?
<_VIM_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<uncmar> _VIM_: somthing about a USB TV card thingy.
<fiftyone> dan__ you have any idea why my graphics freak out when i use wine? i don't know if its a wine thing or an ubuntu thing or an eeepc thing. curious if anyone had this problem before.
<Sal__> VIM, I have a USB device connect (EyeTV 250 Plus) basically it converts analog video through the box to USB to send to the computer
<Sal__> I'm trying to actually see if it's working on Ubuntu
<fiftyone> eee's are great, great hardware and super affordable
<Sal__> I can see that Ubuntu actually recognizes the device, but I have no way to test it
<_VIM_> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<_VIM_> best i can do sorry :(
<_VIM_> lol
<Sal__> I attempt to use: apt-get install motion, but the package is not found
<storbeck> Try MythTV
<katena> =(
<Sal__> is there built in software that would detect any video devices connect to the computer and show you a media object with the stream of those device/s?
<dan__> Fiftyone: sorry don't know much about Wine, have found it hit and miss though.
<fiftyone> so my wife is  in love with this game called luxor3 you shoot these little balls or something, anyhow, when i bought my lappy i was just gonna wipe windoze off and save my hd space but my wife insists that i keep windows for this game. when i run it under wine it freaks out on me my graphics go crazy.
<_VIM_> fiftyone: use VirtualBox
<_VIM_> !Virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<fiftyone> _vim_ yea cool?
<storbeck> fiftyone: Check out cedega
<_VIM_> wow that factoid was totally useless....
<dan__> She'll like Diamind Mine then (aka Gweled in Linux) it's in Add/Remove Apps. its so simple but so addictive!
<_VIM_> fiftyone: Virtualbox lets you use windows IN Ubuntu
<GnomeKing> howdy :) I've got an acer aspire laptop and plugging the USB mouse in registers it in dmesg and creates /dev/input/mouse4 as it should... but the cursor doesn't move with it.  cat of /dev/input/mice or /dev/input/mouse4 gives no output (it gives output when moving the built in trackpad)
<_VIM_> fiftyone: assuming you have a windows cd or iso file
<GnomeKing> Can anyone suggest what might be wrong or what other info I should look at?
<fiftyone> ahh i see its like vmware
<_VIM_> fiftyone: exactly
<bonez46> how do I tell which video chipset I have on mobo?
<storbeck> VB doesn't can't use DirectX
<fp2099> hi, anyone familiar with ntfsclone errors?
<_VIM_> and with Vbox's "Seamless Mode' it's just like being in windows full screen
<fiftyone> _VIM_ naw man i dont really need all that it's just one 50mb game im trying to run. that the point i dont keep windose for anything but this 50mb game
<gordonjcp> fiftyone: maybe ask on the wine forums
<_VIM_> Cedega then
<fiftyone> yea
<erpo> _VIM_: Unless you're using compiz, in which case seamless mode breaks horribly.
<storbeck> Cedega should work
<fiftyone> naw im not useing compiz
<_VIM_> erpo: true
<GnomeKing> bonez46, lspci gives you a whole bunch of info, including some of the chipset info
<dan__> VIM: don't wanna poop the party but won't a virtual machine run very slowly on a netbook?
<gordonjcp> I'm not sure my wine is working properly
<gordonjcp> maybe I should open another bottle
<fp2099> Anyone familiar with ntfsclone errors? I get  "ERROR(22): restore_image: lseek: Invalid argument", help please.
<GnomeKing> gordonjcp, are you getting drunk?
<GnomeKing> ah.
<_VIM_> dan__: I run vbox with 256 ram
<fiftyone> dan__ not to mention that this 50mb gaame is the only reason windose is on my machine
<bardyr> how can i define a new icon for all .docx files?
<gordonjcp> GnomeKing: not very, no, but then I wouldn't expect to be after three glasses of wine
<deany> fp2099, nope.. i use clonezilla tho, it uses ntfsclone to do my windows drive..
<bonez46> GnomeKing: ok, I ran lspci.. I need this info to set up my video?
<fp2099> bardyr, on what DE?
<bardyr> fp2099, gnome
<fiftyone> what is Cedega? another vm? or another like wine?
<dan__> VIM: well great if it works it works :)
<GnomeKing> bonez46, oh... then you asked the wrong question :)
<bardyr> fiftyone, wine optimized for games
<deany> fiftyone, its the wine they want you to have, if you paid for it
<fiftyone> ahhh ok
<storbeck> Cedega only works with certain vid cards though
<GnomeKing> bonez46, oh, no you didn't
<deany> fiftyone, if you use ATI, latest drivers apparently have some boost in speed with WINE games
<GnomeKing> bonez46, prolly one of the first set will be a "VGA compatible" something or other - that is your graphics chipset.
<bardyr> how can i define a new icon for all .docx files in gnome/nautilus?
<deany> im just the messenger tho
<GnomeKing> bonez46, you may need to know that for the video
<fiftyone> i think my eee is nvedia
<CrOOgie> have anyone a problem like that with amdcccle
<SpinachHead> In the NVIDA driver settings I'm getting , Fail to query the GLX server vendor .
<CrOOgie> ?
<imaginativeone> I'm having trouble accounting for 190GBs...how do I find the files?
<fiftyone> spinachhead how do i tweak my NVIDA settings?
<uncmar> imaginativeone: du = disk usage
<imaginativeone> is there some sort of memory viewer?
<imaginativeone> thanks uncmar!!
<fiftyone> anyone use hellanzb here?
<SpinachHead> is there a guide to get rid of the NVIDIA drivers and then reinstall?  I think because I tried the manual way from NVIDIA and then used glx it is not working....
<nickrud> imaginativeone, baobab is a nice graphical disk space usage display; it shows up in the accessories menu as disk usage analyzer
<gordonjcp> imaginativeone: just to head off your next questions, you want "du -h" for values in sensible units, and "--max-depth=<n>" to only show a certain number of levels of directory
<imaginativeone> nickrud: thanks!
<gordonjcp> imaginativeone: so typically you'd say "du -h --max-depth=1" and find the directory that says it has 185G in it
<imaginativeone> gordonjcp: thanks
<storbeck> I like using: du -hc * | sort -nr
<GnomeKing>  gordonjcp, or just du -h * ;)
<GnomeKing> sorry - du -sh *
<_VIM_> my Directories always get reported as 4K when there's really a lot more than that
<n8tuserf> if netbook has oddles of ram, it should be awfully fast
<CAP5700> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GnomeKing> _VIM_, the 4k is the size of the directory, not its contents
<fp2099> bardyr, it depends on theme, I'm trying to find a solution withing gconf, why don't u just change the theme icon?
<fp2099> Anyone familiar with ntfsclone errors? I get  "ERROR(22): restore_image: lseek: Invalid argument", help please.
<mexitalian> im sorry im so rubbish
<bardyr> fp2099, how can i do that?
<_VIM_> GnomeKing: it be nicw to see the real size
<_VIM_> nice*
<GnomeKing> mexitalian, its ok - we'll forgive you.
<mexitalian> can anyone tell me how i find out the terminal name for an external hdd
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19.
<mexitalian> it was
<fiftyone> anyone have any suggestions for a good news reader that supports NZB? I tried hellanzb but i cant seem to get it to work....
<mexitalian> sdb1
<GnomeKing> _VIM_, du -sh * will give you the size of all the contents as well.
<mexitalian> now it doesn't find it
<_VIM_> ah thanks! GnomeKing
<GnomeKing> mexitalian, unplug it, then plug it in and do dmesg - it will tell you near the end what it was mapped as
<erpo> Chousuke: <accent type="indian">I'm sorry sir, but Qwest does not offer IPv6 service.</accent>
<techqbert> I'm running Ubuntu as host with Vector Linux as guest in Virtualbox.  Ever since I started up VirtualBox, I see the HD flickering often on my ultraportable.  Think virtualization is wise with SSD?
<Chousuke> erpo: :(
<mexitalian> GnomeKing: i shall try it
<erpo> Chousuke: Incidentally, where do you live that you think you might be able to get IPv6 service from an ISP?
<Chousuke> erpo: Finland.
<erpo> Chousuke: Cool!
<GnomeKing> erpo, I'm in the UK and a smaller ISP I was with offered IPv6 2 years ago ;)
<erpo> The US is such a backwater when it comes to Internet access.
<erpo> Oh well. At least I don't live in Australia.
<Chousuke> I don't think my ISP offers it (student connection), but there are some small ISPs that do; and probably the bigger ones too if you ask enough :P
<deany> uk doesnt even know what internet is.. im uk.. and we *BOAST* 50meg
<gordonjcp> erpo: I'm with Virgin Media, if you get their Indian call centre you get someone with a slight Indian accent who knows what they're doing, and if you get their UK call centre in the south side of Glasgow you get someone with a really strong Indian accent who hasn't a clue
<CrOOgie> anyone is familiar with dualhead on ubuntu ?
<Chousuke> deany: 50 Mbps would be a nice connection.
<GnomeKing> CrOOgie, I've used it
<deany> third world countries get faster :)
<uncmar> CrOOgie: which vid card?
<dobblego> can I run daemon scripts without root access?
<Chousuke> deany: connections of that caliber are rare here :/
<GnomeKing> dobblego, in theory, sure - but most of them try to do priveledged things like listen on ports <1024, which you cannot do without root.
<fiftyone> No HellaNZB users here?
<CrOOgie> uncmar: ati x1400 execly
<deany> 100meg in usa 10 yrs ago were cheap and common...cable of course.
<deany> fiftyone, i use ninan.. very nice
<Chousuke> deany: um, that doesn't sound right.
<dobblego> GnomeKing, of course, thanks
<UbuntuPicky> 1.5 mbps adsl here
<helpme2> Hey guys. Im having a lot of trouble here. I switched to ubuntu a year ago and now that i formatted and resintalled windows it got rid of the grub loader. i have windows on hd0,0 . and ubuntu on another hdd. where should i reinstall grub on the windwos hd0,0 partition or on the ubuntu root parition? IM desperate . Thank you very much in advance <)
<uncmar> CrOOgie: I had help setting up an ATI once.  Swore I wouldn't do it again.  nvidia is much easier.
<fp2099> Anyone familiar with ntfsclone errors? I get  "ERROR(22): restore_image: lseek: Invalid argument", help please.
<Chousuke> deany: from what I hear, the US is *still* rather backwards when it comes to internet connections :)
<flashkidd> I use a cable connection with 6mbps
<deany> well.. i knew a few people there in another irc channel... 100/10 cable
<GnomeKing> helpme2, install grub in the MBR but then on the ubuntu root partition.  If you install grub on hd0,0, your windows boot loader will be fubared.
<flashkidd> 100 mb should be fantastic, lol
<nickrud> helpme2, put it on hd0
<CrOOgie> i can't run amdcccle with admin privileges because of http://paste.pocoo.org/show/102362/
<CrOOgie> its weird!!  my xorg.conf is execly: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/102363/ like that
<Chousuke> I'm not sure if you can even get 100Mbps with cable... fiber, yes, not cable.
<deany> heheh
<CAP5700> how can i make an atheros working in ubuntu , i want to have wifi
<MTecknology> I'm having a lot of these messages show up. One every day, It gets kind of annoying to see these all the time. Any ideas how to make the be quiet? http://pastebin.com/m17faf939
<uncmar> helpme2: The partition that is marked bootable.  Which is probably the windows partition.
<nickrud> don't put it on hd0,0
<deany> i know, im kidding.. it was 10meg and 1meg upload
<deany> :)
<uncmar> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<helpme2> guys, im getting mixed signals here
<deany> but 10 yrs ago, id have killed for it
<Chousuke> I have 100Mbps, but on a 1Gbps backbone shared with lots of other people (will soon be on a 10Gbps backbone though)
<flashkidd> ahhhh, lol
<nickrud> helpme2, we're saying the same thing, just different ways
<fiftyone> deany cool, does it support  nzb?
<CrOOgie> any ideas ?
<deany> fiftyone, yup
<helpme2> i though someone said to install it on the ubuntu partition
<deany> fiftyone, Ninan Is Not A Newsreader
<nickrud> !grub | helpme2 good, step by step instructions:
<ubottu> helpme2 good, step by step instructions:: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CrOOgie> is there any xorg.conf than that one in /etc/X11/ ? :P
<fiftyone> denay oh, i just want to download my nzbs :D
<deany> fiftyone, its a binary downloader
<fiftyone> ah ok
<deany> server side, uses web interface to administer it.. v nice
<uncmar> CrOOgie: look in /etc/X11, you will see several, AND.  you might have one in your ~/.X11 folder.  Um, not sure about that, Might me .x11 or something similiar.
<deany> auto loads nzb, nzb.zip
<GnomeKing> uncmar, how could X use the user file? it loads it before you have logged in ;)
<deany> fiftyone, im a leecher.. using newzbin.com.. i use it
<GnomeKing> CrOOgie, the one that is used is /etc/X11/xorg.conf - the rest are backups
<fiftyone> denay nice
<fiftyone> perfect for what i want
<sportsoft> hello
<deany> thought so
<Arenlor> Does anyone know what package geoclue is?
<uncmar> CrOOgie: what GnomeKing said.  I'm still learning a lot.
<fiftyone> denay yea i use newzbin im so happy they finally fixed their payment thing
<helpme2> nickrud, when i use the find command i get two options, one is the windows partition and the other i believe is the ubuntu partition. where should i set root? on hd0,1 which is windows or hd1,0
<sportsoft> can anyone help with diskless booting?
<deany> go grab ninan.. im here for a while if you need help
<CrOOgie> yeah but error says that i have Disable keyword in my xorg.conf and it haven't
<deany> get the beta RC3 tho.. works fine
<cryzxx> im trying to remove usplash by doing "aptitude purge usplash usplash-theme" but i get a message saying that it will also remove the meta package "ubuntu-desktop", which i do not want. so the question is, how can i remove a package part of the meta-package without removing the entire meta-package. anyone?
<weatherkid> Arenlor: there isn't a package for geoclue in the repos
<fiftyone> deany cool, im getting it now.
<deany> just dont like auto extracting to another folder for me
<GnomeKing> helpme2, hd1,0 (assuming that ubuntu is on your second harddisk)
<deany> no biggie
<nickrud> helpme2, ah, set root is ubuntu.
<deany> its same as hella, only gets pars when needed
<helpme2> gnomeking thanks, im doing that
<GnomeKing> CrOOgie, we'll assume you've restarted X? ;)
<uncmar> CrOOgie: There aren'te enough settings there to enable dual head.
<nickrud> helpme2, you mean the find stage 1?
<fiftyone> denay, this is a dbm? or source?
<fiftyone> wish it was in the repos
<deany> you need to install par2
<fiftyone> yea i got par2
<deany> there is an installer
<CrOOgie> I've installed ATI drivers
<fiftyone> ok cool
<deany> but i prefer the tar
<helpme2> thing is ive been doing this thing with grub for a while but i always got error 17 and 11 so i decided to fixmbr and fixboot with my xp cd in rescue mode and THEN do the grub with the ubuntu live cd
<helpme2> ill tell you guys what happened
<CrOOgie> i know that it is too small... but have no idea why
<helpme2> thanks everyone, im going to reboot now
<GnomeKing> darn
 * nickrud wonders if helpme2 has mixed sata/pata drives
<uncmar> CrOOgie: according to that file posted, you are using glx and fglrx.  Not ati or radeon.
<GnomeKing> I bet he's got a non-standard boot partition!
<mexitalian> gnomeking: thankyou
<mib_1ov9udf7> Anyone know why BIND is called "bind9" in Ubuntu and "named" in Fedora?
<GnomeKing> mexitalian, happy to help :)
<nickrud> GnomeKing, I saw enough problems with that that I dumped the pata drive and got another sata before I even tried installing ;)
<sportsoft> anybody have experience with a diskless boot?
<CrOOgie> hmm... so i have to edit it ?
<Chousuke> mib_1ov9udf7: bind9 is its name, but it's a nameserver, so "named" tells its purpose.
<jaypur> hi, my sound is not working so good, it plays music at rythmbox, but at the internet, and the ubuntu sounds it doesnt play....
<uncmar> sportsoft: diskless? such as CD, DVD, usb or Flash?
<CrOOgie> but the most weird is that "Disable"
<weatherkid> sportsoft: are you talking 'bout a network boot?
<mib_1ov9udf7> Chousuke: Yes, but who renamed it--Ubuntu or Fedora?
<ruckerz> anyone know the command to retrieve the hardware acceleration available for a video card? I thought it was some X command
<sportsoft> yeah network booting
<mexitalian> im think im playing with fsck fire
<Chousuke> mib_1ov9udf7: probably fedora.
<mexitalian> no idea what im doing really
<sportsoft> no disk on the client at all
<ruckerz> I'm looking specifically for opengl extensions
<Chousuke> mib_1ov9udf7: it doesn't really matter; it might have two names for all I know :)
<jaypur> can someone help me?
<Nyquist333> I can't empty the trash. Permission denied. The trash has a folder in it, where I was building a driver. Any suggestions? I should have deleted the folder with rm.
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow network address through the firewall anyone know how?
<fiftyone> deany which .sh file do i run here?
<GnomeKing> Nyquist333, the trash is in ~/.trash - you can rm it there.
<weatherkid> sportsoft: i am seeing if ubottu can explan it to you hold on
<slide> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but when i boot from the CD it just sits trying to load, when i get to the console i get this error
<slide> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector ########
<slide> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block #######
<GnomeKing> Nyquist333, you probably don't have permissions to delete all files in there, but did to move the directory to the trash.
<uncmar> sportsoft: default audio setting problems?
<sportsoft> weatherkid: ok, great
<GnomeKing> slide, probably a failure in downloading / burning the CD.  If you can't get to the "check cd" option, re-download/burn
<Nyquist333> .trash does not exist in my home folder.
<slide> ok, let me reboot heh (dont leave GnomeKing ! ;) )
<GnomeKing> Nyquist333, ok - the .trash sub-dir of the drive you deleted the files from then
<Nyquist333> The folder was on my desktop. I deleted it with the file browser.
<uncmar> slide: I was also thinking bad CD burn.
<naldoelpopular> i have problems installing VmWare Server in my ubuntu desktop
<hyperspace> anyone running dual head on latest ati drivers?
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<fdr> hi! Is it possible to have openOffice 3 on intrepid? Is there a guide about how to do it? thanks!
<CrOOgie> I'm actually trying
<sportsoft> the problem is something to do with my dhsp setup or my pxelinux.cfg setup
<argenti> naldoelpopular, what kind of problems?
<GnomeKing> Nyquist333, ok - I'm wrong :) not sure where it is now... ho hum
<mexitalian> ok dosfsck and fsck both give me a blank screen eventually
<mexitalian> i type commands and nothing happens
<spill> fdr: yes, its possible i have it install now on 8.10
<naldoelpopular> when install need a C compiler fcc
<naldoelpopular> gcc
<mexitalian> i would like to repair a fat32 hdd
<sportsoft> It will boot and start to load the image, then I will just get this:Begin: Running /scripts/nfs.premount Dione NFSMount: Need a path
<mexitalian> and easier gui apps i could use?
<sportsoft> oever and over again
<CrOOgie> hyperspace: I'm trying
<fdr> spill, is there a howto a guide or something?
<weatherkid> sportsoft: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<spill> fdr: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<hyperspace> CrOOgie: where ya at on it
<Nyquist333> GnomeKing - I think you have the right idea. Just need to find the folder. Then I can sudo rm it.
<GnomeKing> Nyquist333, or you can restore it from trash and rm it then...
<argenti> do you have build-essential (sudo apt-get install build-essential)?
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> yes
<uncmar> hyperspace: CrOOgie is at the very beginning.  Last I saw, wasn't using ati drivers yet.  Still set to glx and fglrx
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<abchirk> whar was the standard IRC port?`6667 or 5667?
<argenti> naldoelpopular, you need build-essential package installed.
<abchirk> 6667?
<MenZa> 6667, abchirk.
<fp2099> Anyone familiar with ntfsclone errors? I get  "ERROR(22): restore_image: lseek: Invalid argument", help please.
<abchirk> ok thanks
<carpii_> 6666-6669 are all pretty standard
 * uncmar wonders which irc client gives that Konversation terminated message upon quit.
<GnomeKing> yeah, good question uncmar ... I wonder if it could be "konversation"?
<weatherkid> uncmar: Konversation
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<Nyquist333> GnomeKing - Retore worked, it is locked. Every strange. sudo rm worked. Thanks.
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> says: the flollowing packages are no longer required?
<Nyquist333> The folder had write protected files in it.
<slide> GnomeKing, ok so i got the same error
<GnomeKing> Nyquist333, you can "delete" a file (move it to trash) if you own the directory - even if you don't own the file itself.  You just can't purge it.
<GnomeKing> slide, remind me?
<uncmar> oh, I had never heard of Konversation, I'm not a kde user. :P
<slide> let me try to burn a new cd and then tell the software to check it
<Nyquist333> thanks.
<slide> GnomeKing, i cant boot the cd to install
<GnomeKing> slide, Yes.  Download it again + burn it I'm afraid...
<slide> giving me a I/O error on sr0
<uncmar> slide: you can test the current iso image against the md5 checksum.
<sportsoft> weatherkid: I have followed this similar tut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<weatherkid> slide: it sounds like your CD-ROM is screwed up
<weatherkid> isn't sr0 d-rom
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<knoppix> hello
<uncmar> hello knoppix user.
<uncmar> well, that was quick.
<slide> weatherkid, yea its always kinda been a little funky
<weatherkid> sportsoft: in the long run Thin Client I think would be better because you can "spy" on what your users are doing, e.g.-doing off topic tasks, and you can boot more computers
<bigzero> hey guys. Having trouble using time command under ubuntu. I'm trying to set the --format flag, but time keeps trying to execute the flags as bash commands. "time -v echo hi" fr instance gives me "-bash: -v: command not found"
<slide> weatherkid, this is a laptop and i have a dual layer light scribe dvd drive
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<keef> i am having troubles running darwinia. error w/ shared libraries libstdc++.so.5
<sportsoft> weatherkid: but will I need a HDD on the client?
<keef> http://pastebin.com/m7e5873b6
<weatherkid> sportsoft: yes
<guestguestnew> how do i make a variable that all methods of the controller will see?
<weatherkid> but just for the items to make it boot
<GnomeKing> slide, I do hope you didn't put the ubuntu DVD in the wrong way up when burning the front then... ;)
<GnomeKing> slide, cuz that would really explain the CD errors! ;)
<uncmar> bigzero: time is a timer.
<slide> haha nope
<kushalsejwal> Greetings to all! Can the new Guest account feature in intrepid be logged in directly from the login screen?
<uncmar> bigzero: I think you want date.
<sportsoft> watherkid: I cant for this as its a purpose built device and we have designed it not to have any persistant storage
<slide> bah
<Wunderbar> who here is not watching the superbowl
<weatherkid> slide: you may need to reboot and see what it does. my old laptop did the same. i punished it and put FreeDOS on it lol
<bigzero> uncmar, i want to measure execution time of my script.
<tonsofpcs> Wunderbar: I'm watching the commercials airing during it, does that count?
<GnomeKing> uncmar, This isn't a channel for single ppl you know ;)
<Wunderbar> lols
<GnomeKing> uncmar, well, I mean for them to find dates...
<Wunderbar> thats what i hate about football
<Wunderbar> all the silly adds
<Wunderbar> superbowl especially
<bigzero> uncmar, i just want to specify the output format
<tonsofpcs> Wunderbar: I was being completely serious
<weatherkid> sportsoft: well then then that is your best bet
<GnomeKing> Wunderbar, please - the superbowl is not "football".  You need to come to britain to see what real football is.
<Wunderbar> :(
<slide> americans > *
<tonsofpcs> I'm a broadcaster, I'm not really a fan of that sport
<slide> lol
<GnomeKing> ;P
<carpii_> yeah, and its not 'soccer'
<Wunderbar> i like soccer too
<weatherkid> lol
<guestguestnew> hi..=(
<tonsofpcs> GnomeKing: no, we have football teams here, they just aren't promoted at all...
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<ibeekman> hey I am actually a kubuntu user but I messed up my networking and am on someone elses machine and can't seen to join the kubuntu channel
<keef> I am having problems executing darwinia. I am having problems with a library. http://pastebin.com/m7e5873b6
<kushalsejwal> One can login into the guest account only when you have already logged into your own account. Any way to directly reach there at the ubuntu login screen only?
<sportsoft> GnomeKing; you need to Come to Australia to see what REAL football is
<GnomeKing> tonsofpcs, I know, I know
<ibeekman> Can someone please help me?
<Wunderbar> aussie rules is confusing
<rwreed> n8userf: sorry it took me a while to get a cable to get internet. when I log into the previous kernel on grub I boot up though I don't have internet
<Wunderbar> never got that game
<slide> american football?
<GnomeKing> sportsoft, you mean football where they cheat and hold it with their hands? :P
<Wunderbar> lols at gnomeking
<sportsoft> no, were they can make contact, unlike girl sports
<slide> lol nice
<uncmar> bigzero: I understand and don't have a solution.  Hopefully someone else does.
<koshar2> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GnomeKing> someone needs to invent contact baseball I think....
<ibeekman> can someone please help me figure out how to get NetworkManager fired up again on Kubuntu?  I accidentally installed kwlan and now i cannot connect.
<weatherkid> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<slide> blurnsball?
<weatherkid> lol
<carpii_> Gnome, they already did. Its called Swedish longball and we played it in school
<Wunderbar> isn't that kind of suspect, going onto the field of play, hoping that you make contact with another male???
<weatherkid> sorry had to do that
<carpii_> youre supposed to throw a ball at someone but in practice people just throw the bat
 * GnomeKing sighs at koshar2 ... fair enough!
<Wunderbar> wow
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<H4x0r> how can i install a .run file
<Wunderbar> cool name h4x0r
<GnomeKing> H4x0r, ./dfhsdf.run
<weatherkid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<GnomeKing> Wunderbar, he's really l33t, isn't he
<koshar2> H4x0r depends on the file, is it bin, java script?
<Wunderbar> no doubt
<tonsofpcs> GnomeKing: #defocus is better, just sayin.
<ibeekman> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Wunderbar> it's like i've seen the name before- yet at the same time, i haven't
<Wunderbar> most confusing
<ibeekman> !NetworkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<H4x0r> its the enemy teriotory game im not sure :(
<weatherkid> my favorite ubottu cmd is !botsnack what is yours?
<GnomeKing> H4x0r, then yes, just ./install.run it
<GnomeKing> H4x0r, run it from the command prompt.
<H4x0r> oh ok ty
<GnomeKing> weatherkid, I don't have one since they removed !deathbyrollingpin :/
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<weatherkid> what was that
<Wunderbar> anyone else here really hate the snow...
<Wunderbar> completely ruined my weekend
<weatherkid> Me. but thats 'cause i live in KS
<Wunderbar> most likely to make my working week a horrible too
<GnomeKing> spill, ever get the impression that you're repeating yourself and no one is talking to you?
<ibeekman> hey can anyone help me fix my network connection? I accidentally messed up the beauty of NetworkManager
<spill> GnomeKing: :)
<Wunderbar> thats not very nice Gnomeking
<weatherkid> !coc | GnomeKing
<ubottu> GnomeKing: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<GnomeKing> Wunderbar, I only meant because no one can help
<Wunderbar> oh noes H4x0r has gone
<Wunderbar> what shall we do
<uncmar> I assume that spill  is hoping that someone will eventually know the answer to his question.  I'm not a fireholer.  Actually not much of a firewaller.
<Wunderbar> he's back
<Wunderbar> :)
<Wunderbar> fireholer, cornholer
<Level_5> anyone here running 8.04 on an HP pavillion dv9819wm laptop?
<Wunderbar> whats the difference?
<weatherkid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<spill> uncmar: you are correct, :)  GnomeKing, don't sweat it , its cool :)
<weatherkid> sorry i love that one
<aaroninfidel> what module/application controls the brightness/backlight/sound volume via the FN+F1 to F12 keys?
<weatherkid> part of it is i am eating and watching Super Bowl XLIII
<foolz> hey, does anyone know if I can change the behavior of Firefox in Ubuntu (feisty 7.04) so that I access bookmarks in the bookmarks sidebar by double-clicking instead of single-clicking?
<weatherkid> foolz: you know you need to upgrade to LTS bad right?
<horstle> bye
<weatherkid> 'casue there are major securiy upgrades
<Wunderbar> is there any advantage to using 7.04?
<Wunderbar> i.e. is there something you know that the rest of us don't
<_VIM_> !eol | foolz
<ubottu> foolz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<weatherkid> Wunder, be nice of i will !coc u
<uncmar> Wunderbar: I would assume the possibility of a much older machine that has problems with 8.
<lenswipe> can someone help me please
<weatherkid> lenswipe: what do you ned
<lenswipe> i installed varnisha and i cant get rid of it
<lenswipe> it wont uninstall
<weatherkid> what is that
<lenswipe> httpd acesserator
<lenswipe> accelarator
<lenswipe> or however its spelled
<lenswipe> i cant get rid of it with synaptic
<GnomeKing> lenswipe, and why won't it uninstall?
<lenswipe> idk
<foolz> weather, yeah, I realized that a few days ago, I was just too lazy to upgrade I guess, hehe
<lenswipe> ill screenshot the message
<bobbob1016> I'm only getting stereo over spdif with "speaker-test -c 6", can anyone help me get 5.1?  I'm using alsa 1.0.19, and have an ALC888 onboard card, any ideas?
<weatherkid> did you try sudo apt-get remove <so and so package>
<lenswipe> yeah
<lenswipe> i did
<lenswipe> and it wont go
<lenswipe> says something about
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lenswipe> E: Returned exit status varnish
<lenswipe> or something like that, it just wont go, im screenshotting it right now and uploading to photobucket :)
<weatherkid> i am good at finding packages but not anything else but this
<weatherkid> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<macman> you guys know of a gui app that can mount iso's ?
<weatherkid> can arcive manager mount iso's
<Truefire> @lenswipe varnish can be uninstalled with ' sudo apt-get autoremove varnish'
<weatherkid> yes i know i misspelled that
<GnomeKing> weatherkid, I'd be surprised - you have to mount them as a loopback device, whereas archive manager just reads things
<weatherkid> ture
<weatherkid> true
<weatherkid> god i can't spell anymore
<GnomeKing> anyhoo - tattybye!
<Truefire> @weatherkid you can't mount them from what I know, but you can extract them like a zip.
<weatherkid> true
<uncmar> weatherkid: looks like you got anymore right.  It was the word true you had problems with. ;)
<Truefire> @lenswipe varnish can be uninstalled with ' sudo apt-get autoremove varnish'
<weatherkid> !wtf |weatherkid
<ubottu> weatherkid, please see my private message
<weatherkid> brb-checking the score
<bleh123> hey ive been trying to install 64bit drivers for a broadcom bcm4306 chipset wireless adapter
<bleh123> ive gotten to the point of having driver enabled, hardware enabled in ndiswrapper but i still dont have wlan0
<bleh123> have seen similar problems on forums but their solutions didnt work for me
<Truefire> lenswipe varnish can be uninstalled with ' sudo apt-get autoremove varnish'
<bleh123> is anyone familiar with this?
<Eredor> hi, i have tried to install win7 on a new partition of my windows hdd, after not having much luck with it i fixed GRUB from the live CD and have been happy with my ubuntu thus far. now i tried to boot into my old vista(first partition of the windows hdd) from the GRUB manu but it doesn't work. can't find any useful tips on google for fixing the vista boot on GRUB.
<Eredor> can any of you help me?
<yow|laptop> maybe its not called wlan0 bleh123
<helpme2> Hey guys, PLEASE Im desperate Ive been trying all day to regain access to my 8.10 ubuntu installation with no luck. A few days ago i reinstalled windows and that wiped grub away. After trying and trying i was able to reinstall grub, on my linux partition and on my windows partition. By changing bios boot settings when i boot into my windows hd, i am greeted with grub and can boot windows and ubuntu 7.10 however, it does not seem to find ubuntu 8.10 so i can
<yow|laptop> just an idear
<spill> any one ever use firehol?  I'm trying to allow local network addresses through the firewall anyone know how?
<demonspork> I am using a TV Tuner Card, Winfast TV2000 XP Deluxe, and I want to capture from it using VLC, how would I refer to the card?  /dev/blahblah or whatever
<yow|laptop> helpme2 - switch your boot drive in the bios to get into it and then reinstall grub there
<Truefire> Eredor: Win 7 probably blew it away. Sorry.
<bleh123> yow|laptop it should be, regardless its not picking up the device
<I-I4x0r> how do i indentify automatically with xchat?
<lenswipe> Truefire: wow, u got windows 7?
<helpme2> yow laptop, sorry i didnt understand. could you explain more thoroughly... i can boot to whatever hdd i want but on one i can only boot 7.10 and windows and on the other i cant boot anything but grub does detect ubuntu 8.10
<lenswipe> u like it>
<bleh123> despite ndiswrapper saying its legit
<Eredor> Truefire, possibly, but the partition should still be there... any chance to fix it?
<yow|laptop> I-I4x0r put your password in the connect details
<helpme2> im currently on a live cd
<c0ntr0lp4n1k> the vmware say me i need the 4.2.4 gcc compiler i install the builessential but not install te gcc 4.2.4
<yow|laptop> helpme2 - pm me
<koshar2> spill on the firewall on your local machine or router?
<spill> koshar2: on the firewall,
<Eredor> i mean, i partitioned my hdd so that win7 will not be on the same place as vista
<Eredor> and actually vista loaded until i fixed GRUB
<tsrk> Hi, I'm trying to print pictures on a 4 x 6 paper.  When I go into the page setup and choose 4 x 6, but when i close it and reopen it it says 2.12 x 1.41 inch.  Why does this happen?  Does it make any sense?
<spill> koshar2: I'm using it with dansguardian and tiny proxy, but it stops me from seeing my windows networked machines when its running.
<VinceN> Anyone here good at figureing out obscure permissions issues?  I've been fighting with Eclipse for weeks and I'm just at a dead end
#ubuntu 2010-02-01
<acicula> tgraham: ESX has ssh and you can ssh in :
<acicula> it is kind of spartan though
<acicula> but its unix like at least
<cjae> erUSUL: um well from what I can see is that if I use idle that is not what I want to do since I would like the scanner to be able to work as I am working
<sebsebseb> !lts | tgraham
<ubottu> tgraham: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tgraham> ESX uses part of RHEL, so yes, you could call it an OS of sorts.
<acicula> i was thinking maybe the esx console is mucking it up, but then you wouldnt get past the install
<erUSUL> cjae: i would do. without disturbing your work
<BlueG> any suggestions on getting useful diagnostic information when Ubuntu fails to connect to a wireless network?
<acicula> !wireless | BlueG
<ubottu> BlueG: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> BlueG: whatch syslog
<acicula> BlueG: syslog ussually logs usefull messsages
<pfifo> BlueG, open terminal and type 'iwconfig'
<erUSUL> BlueG: tailf /var/log/syslog
<acicula> tgraham: dont have anything else thats more helpfull :/
<tgraham> In regards to what? The fact I've installed 8.10 in an ESX4 environment a ton of times, but this is the first time it's acted like this? Nope, I'm at a loss.
<Coachj> I really dislike F_spot is it "safe" to add the google repos to DL Picasa?
<sebsebseb> tgraham: #vmware for vmware product help
<acicula> tgraham: with regards to that :P
<CAPcap> Hey what is the name of the default drivers? the open graphics drivers
<tgraham> It isn't a VMWare problem.
<sebsebseb> tgraham: #ubuntu-server for server edition help
<_Tristan> Bad. Update manager just removed my Human theme.
<faileas> Coachj: depends on your definition of safe, but yeah, it should be alight
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: uhmm probably not
<crdlb> CAPcap: for what GPU?
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: did you just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<CAPcap> gpu?
<ekim1> bbl
<Coachj> faileas: thks
<Izinucs> tgraham: what's it doing when you try to install?
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: no. I did that months ago. Update manager just finished installing then all themes disappeared.
<onetinsoldier> graphic proccesing unit, you vid card
<crdlb> CAPcap: graphics card
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: ok odd
<CAPcap> ati mobility radeon 9000
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: maybe if you log out and back in again they are there again though
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: any way to revert an update?
<tgraham> Installs just fine.
<_Tristan> we'll see...
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: don't think you can just undo an update
<crdlb> CAPcap: then the driver name is "radeon"
<Izinucs> tgraham: let me rephrase.. what's the issue.. I just popped in so I missed earlier posts.
<CAPcap> im not trying to find it in my system i want to find info on the web. im looking for the name of the collection of open drivers that get used...
<Matr|x> helo
<tgraham> Ah, I have a clean 8.10 server install on ESX4. I created a user during install and when I try to log in I get Login incorrect error message.
<cvd> its there a way to use seahorese with out password?  i want to save the wireless password but i dont want the seahorese to ask me everytime when i log on
<sebsebseb> tgraham: have you tried 8.04?
<cjae> erUSUL: I think I would be better off setting it ionice -c 2 -n 6 avastgui
<Matr|x> i got this error while im installing some thing Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir can any body help me
<tgraham> No, haven't tried 8.04.
<sebsebseb> tgraham: that's the one you should be trying now, 8.10 will run out of support in April
<sebsebseb> tgraham: or  maybe May
<Izinucs> tgraham: did the user or pass have any spaces in it? .. does it give the grub menu and if so can you boot to the rescue kernel (from there create another user)..
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: Xorg
<tgraham> No spaces.
<erUSUL> cjae: there is no point that is the default priority.
<jack5463> I'm using ubuntu 9.10. I'm trying to play a dvd movie from Movie Player. An error window pops up saying "No URI handler implemented for "dvd"". how do i correct the error so i can watch the movie?
<CAPcap> thank you onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<erUSUL> !dvd | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tgraham> I'll try the rescue kernel again.
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: you're welcome :-)
<Izinucs> tgraham: and create a new user from there.
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<renegaid> ubuntu has lots of problems. bunch of errors when I just did a clean install
<cjae> erUSUL: how do you know that?
<erUSUL> cjae: from the man page
<Berzerker> how do I tell if I'm running 32-bit or 64-bit
<acicula> Berzerker: uname -a
<onetinsoldier> Berzerker: uname -m
<Berzerker> k thanks
 * Izinucs is amazed how far the 64 bit version has come.. no issues at all... so far
<CAPcap> is there an alternative to the xorg stuff?
<Izinucs> CAPcap: xrandr
<BlueG> acicula, erUSUL: Wow, syslog has a lot going on when that connection fails, I'm not sure how to decipher it
<cvd> save/remember  wifi password without a password
<onetinsoldier> BlueG: put it into a pastebin
<Tee-Bone> good afternoon everyone.  Total noob here begging for some help....any good samaritans?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Tee-Bone
<ubottu> Tee-Bone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onetinsoldier> Tee-Bone: just ask the question :-)
<Tee-Bone> thanks ubottu
<sebsebseb> !thanks | Tee-Bone
<ubottu> Tee-Bone: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: there's 1271 of us in here.. somebody might know the answer to your question
<sebsebseb> !details | Tee-Bone
<ubottu> Tee-Bone: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<renegaid> I just did a clean install and the first thing it did was downloadthe updates and something  installed with an error. now whenever I install something it gives an error even though it installed fine
<BlueG> onetinsoldier: hmm, that is hard when the machine with the output won't get online... I may try saving the output to a flash drive and pasting it later.
<Tee-Bone> While installing Ubuntu 9.10, the full install screen runs well off the visible screen on my gateway notebook.
<Izinucs> renegaid: try this in a termial... sudo apt-get -f install
<onetinsoldier> BlueG: ahh, roger. didn't know it couldn't get online
<Matr|x> i got this error while im installing some thing Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir can any body help me
<jolaren> How do I change name of a user or remove the user?
<Tee-Bone> I managed a succssful install using 'safe mode', but now i'm stuck with a lousy screen resolution 800x600 vga
<cjae> erUSUL: I dont see where where you see that
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: what kind of video card do you have
<erUSUL> cjae: sorry missread it. you are right
<Tee-Bone> S3 UniChrome™ Pro integrated graphics processor
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: system > administration > hardware drivers  install graphics card driver if available
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: which  manufacture is your card?
<renegaid> what does that terminal command do
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: ouch.. one of the more problemmatic cards..
<Tee-Bone> not sure of manfacturer...been searching the gateway site
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: you use the 'usermod' and 'deluser' commands
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help?
<renegaid> 9.10 seems to be a bit buggy
<Tee-Bone> should i try a different release?
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: uhmm
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: or... System --> Administration --> User and Groups
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: try this, but there probably isn't anything avaialble  system > adminstration > hardware drivers
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: in a terminal type ... sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome .. that will in stall the driver .. then look in system>admin>hardware drivers and see if it's sitting there to be activated..
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; I've tried "usermod -l olduser user" but didnt work
<acicula> Tee-Bone: S3, that an old computer?
<venport> I have a problem with samba and a wireless bridge, can anyone give me a little help? Here are the details. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395305
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: it's a Via S3 unichrome card.. problemmatic buggers
<Tee-Bone> computer is about 3 years old
<Tee-Bone> I'll try the terminal thing - thanmks
<sebsebseb> lzy: yes probably,  I don't know of that make even
<Tee-Bone> :)
<sebsebseb> Via sounds a little familur maybe
<_Tristan> restarting did not solve my problem.
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: google it and ubuntu.. you'll see lots of struggling people with a card like that
<sebsebseb> Izinucs: well that was a bit confussing it's a i not a l,  so my auto complete messed up above
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: yeah. sorry, my bad. i don't know about changing the actual name of the user. it's kind of tied to a lot things. you'd probably just need to create a new user altogether
<_Tristan> update uninstalled the human theme, how do I reinstall it?
<sebsebseb> Izinucs: well at least  there seems to be something in the repo for it?
<CShadowRun> Anyone know of a text editor that I can easily add code documentation to? like vims omnicomplete, only easy, and with a GUI.
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: I should go back to Scunizi but that nick is logged in via my laptop
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: yep.. and openchrome driver
<sebsebseb> Izinucs: Tee-Bone as for all these hardware issues, that's what people get for trying to do Ubuntu on unsupported hardware
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; got any clue on how to remove a user then?
<cjae> erUSUL: so would that command auto lauch the app or should I start it first?
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help?
<erUSUL> cjae: it would launch it
<CAPcap> ati mobility radeon 9000
<sebsebseb> lnx4ver: Tee-Bone  and it's the fault of the manufacture why the support is lacking or why there isn't any
<faileas> sebsebseb: and s3s tend to suck on any os, whatsoever.
<sebsebseb> Izinucs:
<cjae> erUSUL: thanks again
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: yeeesss.. :)
<sebsebseb> Izinucs: your current name, I am not sure what that one is about at all,   same for Scunizi ,but that one seems to make more sense :)
<jolaren> I want to edit a thing that boots automaticly so that it will run as root.. I don't know how to edit this now
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: Izinucs is Scunizi backwards.. my backup nick.. we've talked a bunch in the past
<_Tristan> update removed my themes, how do I reinstall them?
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: if you read the man page about changing a user's name with the -l command it states that the name of the home directory should be changed as well
<sebsebseb> Izinucs: not a bunch, but here and there yeah
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: for sure..
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; Yeah, but it complains about parameters.. long time ago I used ubuntu server
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; If you know how to edit startup jobs or just regular whatever that boots .. then please let me know.. I want a process to be started as root
<Tee-Bone> Izinucs - i tried the sudo command and got back that the   xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is already the latest version
<Izinucs> sebsebseb: I switched over to kubuntu 64 recently.. to try it out.. it's pretty nice
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: as far as removing a user, it should be as easy as --> sudo deluser <username>
<jolaren> yer its done already
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: ok.. do you have a lcd or CRT monitor?
<Tee-Bone>  sebsebseb: lnx4ver: was hoping to revive an older Win XP machine by switching to linux...not so smart as i thought?
<cvd> why the hell when i use windows i feel bored instanly but with linux never
<Tee-Bone> izinucs:   lcd (laptop)
<cjae> Izinucs: kubuntu is great 10.04 should make me very happy
<marcosRz> guys I installed the latest kde and the plasma keeps crashing
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: it is a good idea,  but if it works out properly or not, depends on the hardware mainly
<marcosRz> how do I go back?
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: oh another distro might work better with your hardware,  but doesn't seem like it
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: hang in there.. all is not lost.. might be that your monitor doesn't report the resolution that it needs to the system.. so xrandr is the solution... open a terminal and type xrandr then enter.. it will list all the available resolutions currently.. if it's not there you can add the one you want.
<sebsebseb> mac9416:  you used a ppa?
<Matr|x> Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir
<Tee-Bone> izinucs - will try, thanks
<Izinucs> cjae: I agree.. didn't like 3.5.xx much.. just too "busy" but 4.x is much more polished.
<CAPcap> ati mobility radeon 9000
<CAPcap> oops
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help?
<CAPcap> ati mobility radeon 9000
<FloodBot4> CAPcap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tee-Bone> izinucs - max res is 800x600.  how do i add?  is this editing the xorg.conf?
<cjae> Izinucs: I hated 3.5.x
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: nope.. xrandr is what you use.. and will have to look up a reference page for you.. hang on.
<cjae> Izinucs: so windows 98 like :/
<Tee-Bone> gracias
<sebsebseb> Tee-Bone: and then hardware can be tricky to configure, but you got  Izinucs / scunizi  trying to help you, and he is one of the main helpers here, and seems to know his stuff.  So you will probably be alright.
<anil56554> where to get awn themes
<Tee-Bone> i'm very impressed by this chat
<cjae> Izinucs: thinking about donating to kde for
<cjae> it
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: check this page out.. there's a lot of info there so what you need to pay attention to is "adding" the resolution you want then "activating" that resolution.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution.
<Tee-Bone> izinucs:  i'm on it , be right back
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help? ati mobility radeon 9000
<Berzerker> so I'm using virtualbox with ubuntu, how do I make my shared folder mount on boot?
<Izinucs> cjae: be worth it.. It'll be really interesting if they can get a smooth port to winXX and get those people hooked on the apps.. then move them entirely to linux
<sebsebseb> Berzerker: there's a manual you can get from their site which is pretty good, and there's also #vbox
<Berzerker> sebsebseb, I think I got it, would running the mount command in /etc/init.d/rc.local work?
<cjae> Izinucs: ya I ve used kde apps on windows... pretty cool... not just move them to linux but to *nix period ;)
<Izinucs> cjae: did they crash a lot?
<sebsebseb> Izinucs:  yeah KDE  want to be cross platform it seems,  there's even an unoffical  way to get it for haiku.  Not sure if you know about that one, alpha 1, and like BEOS.  I still need to virtual machine try that.
<cjae> a bit but that was many months ago
<_Tristan> apt-get says I have human-theme installed but appearence says it isn't installed
<Izinucs> cjae: I like the binary clock widget.. almost to the point where I don't have to think/add about it. :)
<Berzerker> how would I make a command that cds to a folder?
<sebsebseb> cjae: KDE 3.5 and 4 are both quite Windows like by default really, then geek to customize even more so for KDE 4 it seems than KDE 3.5
<jrib> Berzerker: cd PATH    ?
<Izinucs> Berzerker: cd /folder/location
<Berzerker> jrib, like I want the command "android" to do cd /media/android
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  make a bash alias.
<jrib> Berzerker: alias android='cd /media/android'
<Berzerker> k thanks
<Dr_Willis> Time to read up on bash basics. :) well thats not really a 'basic' thing.. but its pretty fundamental
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: where are bash alias's stored?
<jrib> yeah, understanding everything in ubuntu's default ~/.bashrc is a good goal :)
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  no where. You deind them in the bash init scripts
<Tee-Bone> does terminal gedit support cut and paste?
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help? ati mobility radeon 9000
<jrib> Tee-Bone: what do you mean by "terminal gedit"?
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: aren't the scripts someplace?
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  an alais technically is not a script.
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: like ~/.bashrc ?
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  you can make user scripts in /home/username/bin
<Tee-Bone> accessories--> terminal   sudo gedit
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:   you can DEFIND alias;s in .bashrc
<jrib> !gksudo | Tee-Bone
<ubottu> Tee-Bone: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cjae> sebsebseb: my machine is so much more productive on kde 4, since I to keep it ungeek friendly... cli is not an option
<jrib> Tee-Bone: but sure you can copy and paste...
<Berzerker> jrib, thanks, works fine
<sebsebseb> cjae: well Gnome 2 :)
<sebsebseb> cjae: except for one or two of the recent changes
<aftertaf> any kubuntuers around? noone in other chan
<cjae> sebsebseb: I have a ubuntu (gnome machine) also and hate it I just use it to see new advances...which are few and far between
<sebsebseb> cjae: Gnome 3 this September, and off topic now yeah
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help? ati mobility radeon 9000
<cjae> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> cjae: yeah yeah, I am not going there tonight though
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: ok.. so if I "alias=<command>" and then I want to edit it.. do I just redo the alias command or is there a location I go to edit the alias?
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  redo the alias command.
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  play with it and see.
<DaZ> aliases end with the session.
<cjae> sebsebseb: no I thought you meant me
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: ok.. I'm just thinking the system has to store that alias someplace for later reference and I was curious where
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  alias are a bash feature and in shells memory.. same as 1000+ other bash variables and settings
<sebsebseb> cjae: Izinucs, you, and me, all had a bit of recent off topic :D
<jolaren> How do I make a program autostart in ubuntu server and run as root?
<jrib> Izinucs: if you close your shell and open a new one, it won't remember your alias
<jrib> jolaren: like what?
<jolaren> jrib; like mythtv-backend
<Izinucs> jrib: how do I get it to be persistant through a reboot?
<jrib> jolaren: that's something in the repositories right?
<jolaren> jrib; it boots atm as regular user but then it wont work so i have to close it down then restart it with root
<jrib> jolaren: what does "regular user" mean?
<adante> jolaren: mythtv-backend  package should have an initscript - if you are building your own from source you should be able to copy that
<iflema> Izinucs ~/.bashrc
<jolaren> adante; I'm not compiling it myself
<Izinucs> iflema: thank you
<jolaren> jrib; regular user?
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  you define them in .bashrc bash reads/makes them when it starts up .. there ya go..
<jrib> jolaren: yeah.  Which user exactly?
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: :)  I knew it had to be someplace..
<jolaren> jrib; I think It's the mythtv user who runs the commando from the boot
<adante> jolaren: odd that it won't run as root -- see if there is a BACKENDUSER or equivalent var in the script(or conf.d) or manually edit the initscript yourself and change teh start-stop-daemon to run as root
<adante> er, non-root i mean
<jrib> jolaren: right, so obviously it's intended to run that way.  You should troubleshoot why it doesn't work with that user, not make it run as root.  What's the issue?
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: bashrc file says towards the bottom that you can create a seperate file called /bash_aliases to store personal aliases..
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help? ati mobility radeon 9000
<jolaren> jrib; The issue is that I can't connect to the server because when mythtv runs it I cannot connect to the servef
<Izinucs> * ... .bash_aliases
<Xiol> How do I change the default application to open a file with? (like Windows "file associations").
<jrib> !defaultapp | Xiol
<ubottu> Xiol: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Xiol> jrib: Open With isn't good enough, I want to permanently change the application the file opens with.
<jrib> Xiol: then reread what ubottu said...
<Xiol> jrib: Yes, I know. I can go to Open With and select the new application. This doesn't not make it the default for files of that type.
<Xiol> does not*
<Tee-Bone> izinucs   Tried a bunch of things, i'm basically flailing....i tried this command, seems like it should work but not sure if it did
<Tee-Bone> tony@tony-laptop:~$ cvt 1024 768
<Tee-Bone> # 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz
<Tee-Bone> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<jrib> Xiol: no.  REREAD what ubottu said PLEASE
<FloodBot4> Tee-Bone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> jolaren: have you read /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE/README.Debian ?
<jolaren> sure
<jrib> Xiol: more specifically, you missed the "properties" part
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help? ati mobility radeon 9000
<_Tristan> all of my themes are gone except for raleigh, yet the files are still there. Happened after an update.
<Xiol> jrib: PDFs open in Adobe Reader - so, Right Click -> Open With -> Document Viewer (opens in Doc Viewer). Double click another / same PDF, opens in Adobe Reader. There are no properties, nor any "set as default" option.
<djuggler> is @ a special character for sed?  ie. do I need  s/@foo.com/@bar.com/g or do I need s/\@foo.com/\@bar.com/g ?
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: sorry.. I'm no expert with xrandr.. there's much more info and tutorials on the web using google... google xrandr ubuntu  and something should pop up that will give easier instructions.
<jrib> Xiol: do you think I would tell you to reread something if it didn't do what you wanted?  Again, you have to click on PROPERTIES first
<Tee-Bone> Izinucs thatnks, will do
<H4CK3RK1NG> hello
<H4CK3RK1NG> whats up
<inasmu> hello, I'm helping a friend who recently installed Ubuntu.  He tried to install compiz-config and now the OS will not boot.
<H4CK3RK1NG> any1 here?
<trism> djuggler: looks like it isn't
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: of course your video card is probably on the motherboard.. and if this is a desktop then you may have a slot to put a third party card in there.. a cheep nvidia would be a good option.. something in the $39 range../
<Dougdoug4> hi. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. When I use the theme Dust
<H4CK3RK1NG> what compiz-config?
<Dougdoug4> the Applications, Places, and System things
<Dougdoug4> become bold
<H4CK3RK1NG> pple
<Tee-Bone> izinucs - it's a laptop, was hoping no hardware changes....
<Dougdoug4> I don't want them to be bold, how do I fix this
<H4CK3RK1NG> how do i configure wifi in backtrack4?
<blakkheim> Dougdoug4: edit the theme
<inasmu> H4CK3RK1NG: the configuration panel for compiz
<H4CK3RK1NG> where is that?
<blakkheim> H4CK3RK1NG: if you don't know that you shouldn't be using backtrack, also this is an ubuntu support channel
<djuggler> thx
<Tee-Bone> izinucs - but i'm hearing....'gee, this may not work...' :'(
<Izinucs> Tee-Bone: if there is an option then check ebay.. you might get lucky
<H4CK3RK1NG> oh... sorry
<H4CK3RK1NG> im trying to learn...
<Tee-Bone> iziniucs - gotcha, will do...didn't realize i could swap out the video card
<blakkheim> !pm | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dougdoug4> how do i edit the theme
<jrib> Xiol: did it work now?
<lnx4ver> inasmu this is not compiz related if the system dont boot or you need to explain where it fails
<CAPcap> Dougdoug4, click "Customize"
<Xiol> jrib: Indeed. Apologies, I'm tired and cranky.
<inasmu> lnx4ver: I'm not quite sure what he did, but I think it had something to do with compiz or the ATI drivers (this is a lenovo ideapad)
<inasmu> lnx4ver: it fails during boot while trying to start cups, after a few minutes the screen turns green
<Izinucs> Is there a way to restart "bash"?
<Xiol> Izinucs: reset
<CAPcap> it appears on the xorg site that 3D is supported for my card but nothing with 3D works... help? ati mobility radeon 9000
<Dougdoug4> Capcap
<Dougdoug4> your no help man
<H4CK3RK1NG> hello
<Izinucs> Xiol: that's it?  just type "reset" ?
<Xiol> Izinucs: yeah
<Dougdoug4> Customizing the theme won't let me make the Applications, Places, System not bold
<H4CK3RK1NG> how to i config wifi on backtrack?
<Izinucs> Xiol: almost too easy :)
<CAPcap> Dougdoug4, sorry you feel that way. i was trying to help/
<blakkheim> !backtrack > H4CK3RK1NG
<ubottu> H4CK3RK1NG, please see my private message
<lnx4ver> inasmu ok this is more clear
<H4CK3RK1NG> how i see privatge messages?
<IdleOne> !backtrak | H4CK3RK1NG
<H4CK3RK1NG> what???
<IdleOne> !backtrak
<blakkheim> IdleOne: try it with a c
<IdleOne> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<IdleOne> thank you blakkheim :)
<yaramazgeyik> hi everyone
<H4CK3RK1NG> what? HOW I CONFIG WIFI ON BACKTRACK 4
<blakkheim> !repeat | H4CK3RK1NG
<ubottu> H4CK3RK1NG: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> H4CK3RK1NG: ask in #remote-exploit
<blakkheim> H4CK3RK1NG: please see the messages directed towards you. this is not a channel for backtrack support
<_Tristan> my preferences/appearence says I have no themes, but I do
<H4CK3RK1NG> ok but where is the backtrack channel?
<blakkheim> H4CK3RK1NG: please.. just read. it has been mentioned multiple times.
<IdleOne> H4CK3RK1NG: type /join #remote-exploit
<cryptk> is there anyone here that can help me out with a network connectivity problem?
<cryptk> a wired network
<coldpizza72i> would kdevelope work with xubuntu
<cryptk> for some reason my wired network isn't connecting at all, eth0 is not listed in ifconfig
<H4CK3RK1NG> the remote-exploit is no longer working...
<H4CK3RK1NG> can any1 tell me?
<H4CK3RK1NG> the backtrack no longer supports
<coldpizza72i> would kdevelope work with xubuntu
<coldpizza72i> or no?
<cryptk> H4CK3RK1NG, is this a backtrack question or an ubuntu question?
<H4CK3RK1NG> ubuntu
<H4CK3RK1NG> but u pple
<H4CK3RK1NG> keep sending me 2 backtraqck
<cryptk> but we pple what?
<cryptk> what is your question
<H4CK3RK1NG> how do i config wifi?
<cryptk> are you able to see wireless networks?
<H4CK3RK1NG> i dont even know where to go for that
<cryptk> the network manager icon at the top right corner
<H4CK3RK1NG> hold on
<CAPcap> I'm using a laptop with a built in graphics card. an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. Im using the default drivers. x.org says that 3D is supported and stable but nothing with 3D works for me. Blender and similar modeling/rendering programs, flight sims, and videogames like warsow and nexuiz
<H4CK3RK1NG> is there a backtrack chat?
<H4CK3RK1NG> cuz im using modified backtrack with ubuntu stuff
<H4CK3RK1NG> and backtrack is based on ubuntu
<H4CK3RK1NG> so u guys should know......
<cryptk> if you are using a modified backtrack with ubuntu stuff, then you need to talk to the backtrack people
<cryptk> but it is not Ubuntu
<cryptk> it is modified by them
<H4CK3RK1NG> ya.... but backtrack is based ofa ubuntu
<cryptk> so they are the ones to talk to
<H4CK3RK1NG> ok, were would i go for that?
<cryptk> yes, it is based on it, but it is not ubuntu
<cryptk> have you looked on their website?
<Xiol> !backtrack > Xiol
<ubottu> Xiol, please see my private message
<dinosaurvskitten> I have "LABEL=IAUDIO /media/audioplayer/  auto  uid=1000,gid=1000,noatime,nls=utf8,sync,user  0 0" in /etc/fstab, yet "mount /media/audioplayer" says that there is no such entry in /etc/fstab. What gives?
<H4CK3RK1NG> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<IdleOne> H4CK3RK1NG: it is different from ubuntu and we can not support it.
<H4CK3RK1NG> ok then
<H4CK3RK1NG> HOW DO I GO TO BACKTRACK CHAT
<IdleOne> H4CK3RK1NG: you may need to register/identify you nick
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<cryptk> H4CK3RK1NG, first off, stop talking in all caps
<H4CK3RK1NG> sry
<Roasted> .
<cryptk> then try typing /join #remote-exploit
 * IdleOne waves to Roasted 
<FiremanEd> H4CK3..: /j #backtrack-linux
<H4CK3RK1NG> that doesnt work
<H4CK3RK1NG> they no longer
<H4CK3RK1NG> support bt
<Roasted> Question, guys. I'm looking at a Lenovo Ideapad S10. I was considering on putting UNR on it if I get one... but does Ubuntu or UNR support touch screen??
<Roasted> whats up IdleOne
<cryptk> did you read what that message says
<cryptk> it said to go to backtrack-linux for support
<IdleOne> H4CK3RK1NG: check their website and see if they changed network
<cryptk> read and do for yourself sometimes
<cryptk> no, it is still on freenode
<H4CK3RK1NG> i got cinnected
<cryptk> they merely changed channels, the remote-exploit channel has a bot that tells him what channel to go to
<H4CK3RK1NG> but it says could not send to channel wen i tyoe
<cryptk> type /join #backtrack-linux
<dinosaurvskitten> H4CK3RK1NG, that means you need to register your nick with nickserv
<ziggz> cant i install zorin from the terminal??
<ziggz> if so please tell me how
<H4CK3RK1NG> how i do that?
<cryptk> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<CAPcap> I'm using a laptop with a built in graphics card. an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. Im using the default drivers. x.org says that 3D is supported and stable but nothing with 3D works for me. Blender and similar modeling/rendering programs, flight sims, and videogames like warsow and nexuiz
<cryptk> read what we are telling you
<H4CK3RK1NG> !register
<cryptk> stop throwing out questions abck to back and read what we are saying
<cryptk> no, read what ubottu said
<IdleOne> H4CK3RK1NG: you have been told many times how to join a channel. stop this backtrack talk now please.
<cryptk> !register
<jolaren> How do I add a program to be able to run as root during startup?
<ziggz> is it possible to install debian or zorin from the terminal?????
<dinosaurvskitten> ziggz, we heard the first time
<cryptk> it tells you how to register
<cryptk> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<cryptk> go there
<cryptk> pay attenton
<cryptk> I am done with this... too much fork right after I log on...
<FloodBot4> cryptk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziggz> dino vs kitten
<ziggz> is it possible?
<acicula> ziggz: debian is an(other) version of gnu/linux
<ziggz> so thats a no
<acicula> correct
<ziggz> in that case how do i got about cleaning my system ridding it of useless apps and files
<T__> i am having trouble watching videos on abc.com on windows i had to install a player.. i have flash and ubuntu restricted xtras installed
<Roasted> does ubuntu have touch screen support?
<ivan__> hola
<ivan__> tengo una dua
<ivan__> duda
<ivan__> con ubuntu
<ivan__> instale ubuntu dentro de window
<CAPcap> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<faileas> jolaren: you'd have to use init.d or upstart. I'm afraid i don't use the latter, but for init.d its easy. make a script that does what you want in /etc/init.d/, chmod +x it, and run 'sudo update-rc.d script defaults'
<acicula> Roasted: em yes it does
<jrib> jolaren: is this still about mythtv?
<jolaren> jrib; "sudo /usr/bin/mythbackend --start-hidden"
<jolaren> or?
<Roasted> acicula, thanks. Im considering on getting a tablet netbook thing from lenovo. Just wanted to see if ubuntu had ANY touch screen support cause I kind of wanted to put ubuntu or UNR on it
<jrib> jolaren: you should fix the actual problem
<Happehwalrus> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<jolaren> jrib; I've tried editing and removing the &user parameter in the config files but doesn't give me anytihng
<jrib> jolaren: why do you think it shouldn't be running as that user?
<ziggz> how do i get the animated task bar like the one mac's have
<faileas> jolaren: if your using init.d you don't need the sudo
<ziggz> please help people
<jrib> jolaren: I don't use mythtv but I don't see why that would be default if it wasn't intended
<acicula> Roasted: it has any support, afaik touch scren support for X was recently improved as well
<faileas> jolaren: if you want to start it as a uses, crontab is what you need
<faileas> ziggz: cairodock is quite similar, as is avant-window-navigator
<ziggz> thanx
<CAPcap> I'm using a laptop with a built in graphics card. an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. Im using the default drivers. x.org says that 3D is supported and stable but nothing with 3D works for me. Blender and similar modeling/rendering programs, flight sims, and videogames like warsow and nexuiz
<T__> i am having trouble watching videos on abc.com on windows i had to install a player.. i have flash and ubuntu restricted xtras installed
<polux0101> hi
<CAPcap> T__  I dont know about abc but NBC doesnt work simply because the choose to intentionally not support linux
<T__> i live in the states!
<happyface> CAPcap: intentionally??
<acicula> CAPcap: 3D support is not thesame as 3D hw acceleration?
<mikeconcepts> is there a way to create a bootable persistent usb drive for lynx?
<CAPcap> happyface, yes. nbc has made statements. they only support mac and windows. and only firefox and internet explorer. although chrome works
<T__> is there a way for me to resolve the issue?
<CAPcap> acicula i dont know what i need or really what the site said id have to go back
<wgrant> CAPcap: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<CAPcap> wgrant, karmic
<acicula> T__: abc.com videos work for me in chromium
<T__>  chromium?
<jolaren> Can someone plese tell me how to make a program startup hidden as root with ubuntu server?
<acicula> at least the shorts do , cant watch the full episodes
<BugsCrash> somebody can sendme a apt-key files ?
<acicula> BugsCrash: thats not how it works
<CAPcap> T__ chromium is kind of a chrome knock off
<faileas> mikeconcepts: you could simply install ubuntu to a thumbdrive and lynx on top of that
<goose> what's the amarok package for mp3 playback support?
<acicula> its the same even
<acicula> !restrictedformats | goose
<ubottu> goose: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<faileas> mikeconcepts: there is the craveat about disk wear, but i doubt a cli only system will need swap.
<T__> i dont follow what your talkin about? something to download from the repos?
<BugsCrash> <acicula> you can put on your browser the cod to get the file and send me.
<hyperstream> how do i get evolution to put my new mail accounts im adding, into its own user@emailhost.com folder? rather than all into 'on this computer' ??
<CAPcap> T__ are you trying to watch full episodes? if so chromium isnt going to help
<acicula> no
<acicula> he said he was in the states
<wgrant> CAPcap: 'chrome knock off'? It's Chrome without the proprietary bits, as maintained by Google.
<goose> acicula: libxine1-ffmpeg
<goose> for future reference :)
<jrib> jolaren: why are you ignoring what I tell you? :/
<CAPcap> wgrant, i know. whatever. just giving him the gist of it
<hyperstream> how do i get evolution to put my new mail accounts im adding, into its own user@emailhost.com folder? rather than all into 'on this computer' ??
<jrib> jolaren: I'm guessing your isse is the first thing on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting
<acicula> goose: i always just install the whole restricted metapackage and be done with it :)
<hyperstream> its driving me mental ><
<goose> jolaren: look into installing an init.d script
<jrib> running things as root is not the right way to fix permission issues
<Happehwalrus>  Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<Zarrex> Hi All, I need some help with an EXT4 volume that has complete lost itself.  from what I can gather it is a bug with karmic and it recoverable
<CAPcap> T__ You cant use ABC. you have to have Windows or Mac. With internet explorer firefox or safari
<H4CK3RK1NG> hello
<CAPcap> T__ it says it right on the site
<hyperstream> whats a good pop email client guys ?
<mikeconcepts> faileas: want 10.4 alpha 2 on the a 8GB thumbdrive
<Zarrex> thunderbird is a good pop mail client
<jrib> hyperstream: ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<hyperstream> Zarrex, thanks mate
<H4CK3RK1NG> does any1 know how to install winxp on flash drive from ubuntu?
<T__> i thought someone would solve that problem by now...lol oh well.. ty
<faileas> mikeconcepts: i'm doing that with a 4gb thumbdrive, and karmic. no reason it shouldn't work with lucid
<CAPcap> T__ I suggest looking on http://www.hulu.com for your show
<faileas> H4CK3RK1NG: you can't.
<acicula> H4CK3RK1NG: you cant do it that way
<scunizi> Zarrex: hyperstream works for imap too.. espicially gmail
<H4CK3RK1NG> how i do it?
<acicula> H4CK3RK1NG: you cant do it that way, also this is not #windows support
<faileas> H4CK3RK1NG: not topical for here. try ##windows
<BlueSherpa> what do I do when resize2fs /dev/sdb1 won't recognize the extra available space on my raid volume?
<H4CK3RK1NG> how to i make a usb bootable from ubuntu?
<acicula> !usb | H4CK3RK1NG look here
<ubottu> H4CK3RK1NG look here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mikeconcepts> faileas: did you use unetbootin or what?
<hyperstream> thanks
<H4CK3RK1NG> no no no
<jolaren> goose: i've tried with a init.d script, doesnt work well and jrib no, i've already done all of that
<wgrant> faileas: Lucid support is in #ubuntu+1.
<faileas> mikeconcepts: no. installed it into a usb key directly ;p
<Zarrex> usb boot: check out isoboot on google and the pendrive linux site
<H4CK3RK1NG> i need to make a usb drive bootable FROM ubuntu and i need to put winxp on it
<acicula> H4CK3RK1NG: you cant
<H4CK3RK1NG> so i can dual boot
<t0rc> Anyone tell me how to connect a wireless adapter from command line using dhcpcd?
<CAPcap> !trolling | H4CK3RK1NG
<ubottu> H4CK3RK1NG: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<faileas> H4CK3RK1NG: its a lot more complex than you think. google it.
<Zarrex> you can't winxp to any type of removable drive
<jrib> jolaren: I didn't tell you to "try with an init.d" script
<faileas> t0rc: any kind of security?
<H4CK3RK1NG> ok, i wanna dual boot win/ubuntu. i have ubuntu
<H4CK3RK1NG> is that more clear?
<acicula> !dualboot | H4CK3RK1NG look here
<ubottu> H4CK3RK1NG look here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<H4CK3RK1NG> than you
<lolhalplz>  Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<t0rc> faileas, nope. plain public connection
<H4CK3RK1NG> does it work on usb?
<mikeconcepts> faileas: so you had to burn a cd to install to usb?
<scunizi> H4CK3RK1NG: you can also run xp in virtualbox as a program in linux
<H4CK3RK1NG> fuck u all
<acicula> bye
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<Dr_Willis> lolhalplz:  i did have an odd quirk on my AAO where i had to boot to windows and turn on the wireless (via the switch) then reboot back to linux the first time.
<jrib> erm
<Dr_Willis> lolhalplz:  i never touch that switch under linux
<playfirst> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my pc to better understand but it keeps failing. i think i need to disable apic . how do i do this?
<T__> ty hulu is working fine ty!
<goose> jolaren: then write your script better? :p or crontab
<lolhalplz> Dr_Willis: What switch?
<dinosaurvskitten> I have "LABEL=IAUDIO /media/audioplayer/  auto  uid=1000,gid=1000,noatime,nls=utf8,sync,user  0 0" in /etc/fstab, yet "mount /media/audioplayer" says that there is no such entry in /etc/fstab. What gives? I can mount the device by hand by doing "mount LABEL=IAUDIO /media/audioplayer" just fine...
<acicula> playfirst: what are you doing, where is it failing, what error does it give and what did you expect to happen, also why do you think apic is involved
<jrib> jolaren: again, you shouldn't be trying to change the user unless you are reading somewhere in the docemuntation that you have to do so.  I can't help you unless you explain *exactly* what you are doing and the complete error message you recieve.  Also, you might want to try the mythtv channel
<lolhalplz> Dr_Willis: Permission to PM?
<Zarrex> Need help with an EXT4 partition that has lost itself, please
<Dr_Willis> lolhalplz:  the switch on the front that  turns on/off the wireless. I went to windows. made sure it was ON.. then rebooted to linux. wireless then worked for me. This is an older AAO i bought last year.
<acicula> Zarrex: lost itself?
<lnx4ver> playfirst try to add noapic at the end of your kernel command line in your grub configuration
<ohir> !patience | Zarrex
<ubottu> Zarrex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> lolhalplz:  thats the full extent of my wireless knowledge on teh AAO its been working fine for me ever sence
<Zarrex> yep. from a load of googles it might be bug
<T__> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<CAPcap> I'm using a laptop with a built in graphics card. an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000. Im using the default drivers. x.org says that 3D is supported and stable but nothing with 3D works for me. Blender and similar modeling/rendering programs, flight sims, and videogames like warsow and nexuiz
<Zarrex> it looks like a new blank disk with nothing on it.
<playfirst> i have 3 partitions for suse 2 extension cores and 1 swap. i created on the same harddrive the same 3 partitions and went to install ubuntu. at the end of the installation comp just restarts and thats it.
<acicula> playfirst: how does the installation end?
<Zarrex> testdisk has found the volume and that is as far as i got
<playfirst> the ubuntu loading bar loads comp restarts and thats it
<playfirst> i think its cause i have it partitioned
<playfirst> like when i select that harddrive to load it loads susu
<doinel> I have just updated GRUB in Karmic on my MacBook. I mistakenly kept the old configuration, which I'm assuming was a menu.lst, and now when trying to boot into Ubuntu I get simply "GRUB _" with the cursor flashing. Is there a way to fix this?
<`mOOse`> CAPcap, what card, 250?
<CAPcap> `mOOse`, 250? I have a mobility radeon 9000...
<playfirst> i was trying to use grub to multi boot from same hard drive but didn't know how to
<acicula> doinel: reinstalling grub via the rescuecd?
<playfirst> i'm a newb with linux
<doinel> acicula: rescue cd as in ubuntu install media?
<acicula> doinel: that'll work
<revelnick> how to mount tmpfs in fstab?  tmpfs /mydir tmpfs size=128,mode=0777,gid=www-data,uid=www-data 0 0
<CAPcap> #radeon
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to install vmware esxi vmxnet3 for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> doinel: Did you just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<doinel> sebsebseb: yes.
<sebsebseb> doinel: 9.04 has the old Grub by default, and it does not upgrade to the later one on upgrade
<Trizicus> I want to start hacking OSS (not cracking) where do i start?
<sebsebseb> doinel: keeping the old menu.lst  set up is useually fine for Grub
<acicula> !contributing | look here Trizicus
<acicula> aww
<doinel> sebsebseb: i upgraded all packages after upgrading to karmic. i'm assuming the new grub was included.
<acicula> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<dook1e> Boa noite.
<Dr_Willis> Trizicus:  if you want to start 'developing and programing' for OSS (the sound system) i would say check the OSS homepage for guides/docs
<sebsebseb> doinel: no you probably still  have the old Grub, which is fine
<playfirst> if you have a few different linux operating systems on 1 harddrive how do u choose which one to boot?
<doinel> sebsebseb: ah, OK. But for some reason when booting into Ubuntu I get GRUB with a flashing cursor and no menu displayed.
<Zarrex> apologies.  Didn't mean to offend with the double post. Still learning the ropes.  First chat room ever
<sebsebseb> playfirst: apparatnly with Karmic's Grub 2  you can't,  or  you can't easilly,  boot other distros from it, becasue of the way they done Grub 2
<Dr_Willis> playfirst:  my GRUB menu shiows them all
<sebsebseb> doinel: can you access the menu.lst file,  using the Live CD for examle
<BugsCrash> Hellow. Anyone can get  4 keys from http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ . Cause im firewalled
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell
<plustax> What do I do?
<doinel> sebsebseb: I'm booting it up now. I will do this in a moment.
<JCC_Starguy> Any recommendations for a really good, versatile IRC client for ubuntu?
<jolaren> how do i copy everything that is in a file? when i open it wiht ssh i can only see some parts of it and i want to paste it to a website
<doinel> JCC_Starguy: irssi or xchat.
<plustax> JCC_Starguy xchat all the way
<playfirst> dr_willis what grub you have?
<`mOOse`> CAPcap, you have a model # that's not 9000
<JCC_Starguy> OK, I'm using XChat so I guess I did right. :)
<usser> jolaren, cat filename
<scunizi> JCC_Starguy: irssi all the way.. with screen
<sebsebseb> doinel: so if you have that, then yeah old   Grub if not the newer one
<t0rc> Now my dmesg is showing: AP denied association (code=17)
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> playfirst:  i use grub2 and update-grub finds most of the OS's i have instal;l;ed
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell
<sebsebseb> !grub 2 |  doinel
<JCC_Starguy> Thanks!
<JCC_Starguy> Gotta fly.
<Odd-rationale> quick question. runlevel 1 does not have networking enabled. correct?
<sebsebseb> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<`mOOse`> you need to find out what it is but likely that you won't be able to use the accelerator properties of it because it's too old
<playfirst> how do u manually edit grub from command line to change os?
<sebsebseb> playfirst: see bot links above
<rahduke> does anyone here use SDLMame?
<CAPcap> `mOOse`, are you looking for "R200"?
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. How do I get it back to normal?
<`mOOse`> yes
<playfirst> thanks guysl
<david_> does anyone know of a linux that is graphical an runs good
<rahduke> if so can you please tell me how to stop emulation and exit from inside of a running rom... every time i launch a game i end up having to drop into a console and kill mame as a process... Its really annoying, i cant find the key for it
<sebsebseb> david_: Ubuntu?
<scunizi> david_: you're asking that in here? DOH! Ubuntu
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: ?
<sebsebseb> david_: Mandriva?  http://www.distrowatch.com ?
<david_> i know i am running ubuntu
<david_> i was just wandering
<Zarrex> David?  I'll be different how about Mint :-)
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: is the man
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. How do I get it back to normal?
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. How do I get it back to normal?
<rahduke> guy is always here helping out
<FloodBot4> plustax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> !poll > david_
<ubottu> david_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !patience |  plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rumpsy> i donno, why cpu usage peaks to 95%, when i drag move window on my desktop
<p6209> Hiya, quick question, does ubuntu have any community documentation in PDFs?
<scunizi> rumpsy: graphics driver.. what card do you have
<p6209> Printing it from help.ubuntu.com/community just looks like crap :\
<rahduke> SDLmame question, how do I stop emulation and exit from inside of a running rom... every time i launch a game i end up having to drop into a console and kill mame as a process... Its really annoying, i cant find the key for it. furthmore if I can map this key to my 360 controller that would be amazing.... Trying to run this HTPC without a fullkeyboard
<p6209> Either it cuts off on the sides, or the code/commands are gibberish
<rumpsy> scunizi: i'm having onboard intel graphics, and PCI nvidia fx5200
<seanbrystone> How come the Ubuntu One applet doesnt connect? I made an account
<migg137> where do i go to configure my dual monitors
<sebsebseb> !one | seanbrystone
<ubottu> seanbrystone: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<scunizi> rumpsy: so are you using the intel graphics or the nvidia?
<rahduke> migg137: what kind of graphics card?
<rumpsy> scunizi: but i disabled onboard graphics through BIOS
<Zarrex> rumpsy: which gpu is ubuntu using ?
<migg137> intel
<migg137> rahduke, intel
<Guest61730> new here and enjoying the conversations.
<CAPcap> `mOOse`, i think maybe this is what u wanted actually? RV250 4C66
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. How do I get it back to normal?
<Flannel> p6209: I don't think they generate the desktop guide as a pdf anymore
<p6209> Flannel: :(
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  hit escape or q perhaps. The keybindings are customuizeable
<p6209> Not even the server stuff?
<rumpsy> scunizi: Right now i'm using NVIDIA..
<scunizi> rumpsy: that nvidia card is older.. what driver are you using? did you enable a driver in system>admin>hardware drivers
<p6209> I was thinking of print some stuff from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i recall being able to change the binding in game via the tab key perhaps?
<rumpsy> yes !
<Sensiva> !Q35
<`mOOse`> CAPcap, yep, and it's non-acceleratable
<david_> does anyone know of dreamlinux
<Sensiva> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: I've searched all over the menu, cant find an option to quit or exit emu
<jrib> p6209: the server guide has a link to a pdf.  About the comunity pages though, are you selecting "print view"?
<scunizi> rumpsy: do you remember the driver version or can you reference it?
<migg137> rahduke,  so where
<CAPcap> k :(
<p6209> jrib: yeah
<Flannel> p6209: help.ubuntu.com stuff used to be available as PDF (not community stuff though).  I'm not sure how you could easily print the community stuff (It really wasn't ever designed to be print-friendly)
<rahduke> migg137: don't know man sorry I always use the nvidia settings for my card
<rumpsy> scunizi: this is the thing i see in xorg.0.log, (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture,
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i dont recall it being that hard.  been using make for years.. pretty sure its esc or Q. or q.
<rahduke> migg137: have u checked display resolution
<p6209> Flannel: yup, it's entirely not print-friendly
<ekim1> david_: nope
<migg137> rahduke,  where is that
<p6209> 100% view cuts off on sides, 90% makes commands a complete gibberish
<p6209> And that's on a laserjet 4 lol
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<rumpsy> scunizi: i'm using 173.xx verison of nvidia driver
<p6209> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto?action=print
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: lol thats whats so crazy, it should be simple.... I've tried esc, q, all the fkeys every key on my keyboard frankly
<p6209> I think ?action=print should do a job
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. The error says mount of filesystem failed, A maintenance shell will now be started. How to get my machine back to normal?
<rahduke> migg137: its in system administration
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i normally use the xmame, not sdlmamne. so could be some keyboard issue/maping issue
<rahduke> migg137: also check preferences
<Blue1> lolhalplz: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152
<scunizi> rumpsy: yea.. I'm not sure of the capabilities of the 5200 but it's *old* maybe 2d is as good as it gets.. if you can get one the 6000 series cards work well and are pretty cheap now agp or pci..
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: xmame is available in repo?
<cryptk> hey, I have what should be a really fast easy question
<disappearedng> is there a g spot editor for ubuntu
<plustax> Cant ANYONE help me?
<jrib> cryptk: true
<cryptk> I am setting up dual monitors, I can already get it to work, but not in the way i want... All I want is mirrored displays
<jrib> !helpme | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  yep - ive used it befor
<VE5DT> qiit
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  http://mamedev.org/devwiki/index.php/FAQ:Controls#How_do_I_configure_the_keys.3F
<cryptk> so where is the option to set it to mirrored displays
<plustax> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. The error says mount of filesystem failed, A maintenance shell will now be started. How to get my machine back to normal?
<rumpsy> But this is not happening in Debian?
<anto9us> p6209, you can print to pdf if that helps. At least it will stop you wasting paper as you experiment. :)
<doinel> plustax: What do you mean by isusb?
<Zemmy> what is the best way to change the order in the grub menu in grub2?
<p6209> anto9us: heh even with PDF it doesn't look too pretty
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: found it, tried it and it works... as usual you solved my problem... you are the man. Thanks :)
<plustax> Its a combination that restarts and unmounts in case of freezing doinel
<p6209> I'll have to experiment with PDFs again though
<plustax> I learned it here
<cryptk> does anyone know of a good website that explains dual monitors in ubuntu? I have read several but none of them show how to do a simple mirrored setup
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  you had to hit escape fast or somthnig? :)
<scunizi> rumpsy: you using the 173 driver?
<cryptk> I just want one screen to show exactly what is on the other
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  for my nvidia system. I just plug them both in.. run the nvidia-settings tool and select clone
<Sensiva> Hello All, I have a Dell Optiplex 755 workstation with Intel Q35 VGA chipset, and using Karmic amd64, everything was working fine, but I rebooted my pc now , and xorg is giving an error of No Valid Modes and suggesting to run in low graphix mood, any suggestions?
<playfirst> disabling apic fix my installation ubuntu. why do i have to disable it with my hardware?
<rumpsy> scunizi: yes
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. The error says mount of filesystem failed, A maintenance shell will now be started. How to get my machine back to normal?
<Toink> Hi.  How do I make apache2 auto-start auto rebooting in Karmic?
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  not for intel on my AAO - i use the normal display config tookl in the menus.. and it lets me do the same. No idea on ATI
<Toink> *after
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: i dunno i guess sdlmame keybindings are different, xmame worked. I'm using a UK keyboard atm while configuring the box that could have also contributed to the issue
<victor__> hola
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, I am on Nvidia, not ATI
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  use the nvidis-settings tool perhaps?
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, I am using it, but I can't get it to just clone the displays
<Dr_Willis> cryptk:  i enable twinview and clone the outputs.. actually the defaults for my 3 nvidia machines are to 'clone' also
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: I'll stick around and try to take care of some low hanging fruit issues with ya... you've helped me so much recently. its the least i can do
<usser> playfirst, some motherboard manufacturers dont really properly implement acpi standards, linux sometimes chokes on those cards
<scunizi> rumpsy: that's the right driver.. at least according to nvidia.. the only other possible solution is to try the binary driver direct from nvidia.. but I gotta warn you, you'll have to uninstall all the nvidia bits ubuntu installs before installing the binary.. also with every kernel upgrade you'll have to reinstall the driver..
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, found it... DOH!
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, thanks...
<Toink> Does anyone know why the terminal is called "uçbirim" in Turkish? :D
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, is it possible to clone them with the screens running at different resolutions?
<plustax> Guys. I need some real help. My computer froze to crap so I had to isusb and when I did, it started back up and put me in a maintence shell. The error says mount of filesystem failed, A maintenance shell will now be started. How to get my machine back to normal?
<scunizi> Toink: what is the translation of that?
<rahduke> cryptk: if you have a decent nvidia card you should try their latest beta drivers with VDPAU works amazing for 1080p video
<rumpsy> scunizi: can go to older than 173.xx
<faileas> Ok.. i'm using gw6c to connect to a ipv6 tunnel - it needs to be run as root. However it periodically fails, silently. Is there some way i could have my system check if the tun device is in ifconfig every 10 minutes or so, and start the app again? i'm using ubuntu karmic
<migg137> rahduke,  thanks
<cryptk> rahduke, it is an 8800GTX
<disappearedng> I can't play certain wmv files, when I open it it complains about wmap codec I installed w32codec already any idea why?
<Toink> scunizi, I don't have it my dictionary (which is not particularly modern) so I've been wondering.  No, it doesn't mean anything bad.
<scunizi> rumpsy: no.. the 173 was updated to work with xorg 1.7+ .. it was a pretty major change
<rahduke> that should be good enough, if u wana watch HD vdpau is the way to go
<rumpsy> scunizi: okay, i'll try, brb
<rumpsy> Thankyou
<rahduke> cryptk: just add ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa  to your repos in Karmic
<rahduke> and u can safely upgrade
<scunizi> Toink: not what I thought.. but the english translation might give clues.. is the language on your machine set to turkish? (just wondering if it's set to english and you had a turkish word showing up then there's something else going on)
<cryptk> rahduke, what is the main benefit of those drivers?
<rahduke> VDPAU
<rahduke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<cryptk> so basically acceleration of video, not jsut 3d graphics
<rahduke> cryptk: yup, the new mplayer supports it....smplayer does as well and boxee and xbmc
<Kayel> anyone available for some help with my wireless? for once its not configuring my card
<scunizi> rahduke: is that the same driver as the latest binary blob direct from nvidia?
<Toink> scunizi, not right now but the language used to be Turkish, and I'm going to change it back to Turkish again.  My favorite way of learning languages :)
<tvaughn> i installed ubuntu 9.10 live on my usb using the app at pendrivelinux.com and im wondering if its persistant by default or copying to ram by default to run there
<rahduke> scunizi: not sure what the binary blob is, im using the 190.53 drivers
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<scunizi> rahduke: I refer to the driver available off the nvidia site as binary blob.. sorry.. yes.. 190.XX .. there's also a 195 beta available..
<rahduke> scunizi: that driver maybe available in the nvidia VDPAU repo, not sure tho
<rahduke> scunizi: yup it is
<lolhalplz> lspci | grep -i wireless
<fookyou> perl question (I seem to be banned from #perl for some reason...): if you have an array for example @a = (1, 12, a); how can you check if 12 is in the array without a loop? I want to do a break (last) without using labels...
<cryptk> Dr_Willis, do you know if it is possible to clone monitors with different resolutions... and have the whole desktop display on both?
<lolhalplz> oops
<scunizi> rahduke: I read the other day of an easy way to add a ppa to sources.. but I've forgotten.. you actually used apt-get to do it.. very different.. something new with 9.10
<unop> fookyou, off topic in here but ...  if (grep 12, @a) { ... }
<v3n0x> hello all
<rahduke> scunizi: just open software sources from system admin
<lolhalplz> lspci | grep -i wireless
<fookyou> unop: Thank you... I don't usually use grep with perl... Interesting. :)
<scunizi> rahduke: yea.. I know how to do that.. manually adding via the gui and cli.. but this was an apt-get command to add a ppa.. very different..
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<rahduke> scunizi: theyve actually made software sources much easier in 9.10, no more messing with the gpg keys and watnot
<rahduke> scunizi: never seen that b4
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<rahduke> scunizi: the cli command is sudo add-apt-repository
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<lolhalplz> Help, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.
<FloodBot4> lolhalplz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> !repeat | lolhalplz
<ubottu> lolhalplz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<DNS777> lol
<rahduke> lol flooding
<Zarrex> lolhalplz: have u entered a SSID?
<lolhalplz> Yes.
<DNS777> hahahah
<lolhalplz> I have.
<lolhalplz> <3 flooding.
<DNS777> floodbot4 +q?
<rahduke> lolhalplz: so ur card is being pickedup and u can see networks?
<DNS777> :x
<lolhalplz> My card isn't being picked up by ubHelp, please. I'm using Netbook Remix 9.10 on the Acer Aspire One, and can't get wireless connections to work. The Acer has a built-in Atheros AR5BXB63.u.
<Zarrex> lolhalplz: do you use wep/wpa or just MAC ACL control
<lolhalplz> *by ubuntu
<lolhalplz> My card isn't being picked up.
<lolhalplz> That's my problem.
<lolhalplz> And I can't find the right drivers.
<rahduke> lolhalplz: u just said u can enter SSIDs
<scunizi> lolhalplz: but you didn't answer Zarrex 's question
<Zarrex> lolhalplz: check out Google ubuntu wiki there is a section for atherlos support
<lolhalplz> Zarrex: the connection I'm connecting to is unsecured.
<scunizi> blahnickblah: that's a better nick the other one was treading close to "ban" territory
<rahduke> Zarrex: those acernetbooks work out of box
<lolhalplz> It's my home connection.
<rahduke> installed 9.04 on one last yr
<lolhalplz> This is 9.10 netbook remix.
<lolhalplz> Not 9.04.
<Dr_Willis> Theres some forum threads/wiki pages that mention different AAO's and possible issues/tweaks also i recall
<lolhalplz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerTimeline4810TZ
<lolhalplz> Is that what you mean?
<Zarrex> lolhalplz: is this a new install ?
<Dr_Willis> ive seen AAO specific wiki pages
<Dr_Willis> !aa0
<Dr_Willis> !aao
<lolhalplz> Yes, Zarrex.
<lolhalplz> It's a new install.
<rahduke> lolhalplz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<rahduke> The ath5k WiFi driver works. No need to "modprobe -r ath5k acer_wmi; modprobe ath5k".
<blahnickblah> scunizi: lol... yeah, it used to be fookme... but testign other nicknames to see if it's just my nickname banned from #perl.... I dunno why I'm banned I'm never on freenode....
<rahduke> lolhalplz: have u tried enabling the driver?
<mikami> _
<rahduke> On Aspire One 751h, the default driver works. Enabling the ath5k driver under 'System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers' breaks it. Be sure to keep it disabled
<lolhalplz> rahduke: I'm a Ubuntu newbie, how would I do that?
<rahduke> you may have already, and that "breaks it" apparently
<lolhalplz> "breaks it"?
<rahduke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<rahduke> poke around on there
<Dr_Willis> lolhalplz:  yes.. dont use the  ath5k driver it seems to say...
<Zarrex> lolhalplz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/unbuntu:karmic
<rahduke> and try some googling
<Ganang> I use youtube with no problem in Firefox (Ubuntu 9.04) , but anyone knows the reason why videos, from other video web sites, play slow?
<rahduke> if u can find a specific problem the folks here can help u out
<k_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rahduke> lolhalplz: woops wrong link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<sahal> i'm having problems starting gnome.  this file .xsession-errors is in my home directory http://pastebin.ca/1773906
<rahduke> can i set the order that drivers load at startup? I'm having conflicting bluetooth device issues
<Ganang> would be the case of codecs
<Ganang> ?
<rahduke> actually can i set the order of bluetooth devices registering at startup
<hiromi2424> would
<dregier> hoping someone can help me today... i messed up the video on my laptop
<dregier> i have a netbook and installed poulsbo-driver-3d, now i can't boot to the logon screen, it does not display properly
<Empty_foo> !netbook video
<Empty_foo> !netbook
<dregier> lol
<Dr_Willis> Ganang:  flash dosent really use codecs.. if its all flash sites...
<Empty_foo> try it..
<concretesledge_> hey im having a problem with nvidia-settings, everytime i try to save my resolution it says failed to parse, xorg.conf file
<hiromi2424> ???
<Ganang> Dr_Willis: what is your idea about the problem?
<dregier> I was able to get to the recovery console and remove poulsbo-driver-3d, but it still does not display properly. How can i reset the video?
<lolhalplz> On the wiki page nothing is about the AR5BXB63.
<danbhfive> sahal: is this a fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> Ganang:  no idea. I avoide flash when ever possible.,
<jayjaymires> hi does anyone know how to give linux more space on a dual boot
<cvd> jayjaymires,  ah?
<TruthTaco> im reinstalling ubuntu and I can't figure out how to make a list of all programs installed
<IdleOne> !clone | TruthTaco
<ubottu> TruthTaco: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cvd> jayjaymires,  partition editor/manager
<jayjaymires> Ok
<TruthTaco> thanks
<dregier> can anyone help with my video issue?
<acicula> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<danbhfive> dregier: you may be able to move your xorg.conf: cd /etc/X11; mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<hipitihop> I have an MS Wireless Entertainment Keyboard & Mouse 7000, does anyone know if I must use the supplied BT dongle, or should I be able to use my laptp built in BT
<concretesledge_> http://pastebin.com/m4e1409b7
<acicula> hmm howto reconfigure
<concretesledge_> theres part of my problem???
<pasjr> dumb question any one know the life span of a usb wireless adapter
<CyberaX2195> usually until its just out of warranty usually
<CyberaX2195> then it breaks (Sods law)
<hipitihop> pasjr, 42 ;-) ?
<danbhfive> concretesledge_: you could try the same advice I just gave to dregier, and then run nvidia-xconfig or something
<pasjr> I have two that after 6 months have burned out
<pasjr> was wondering if it was normal
<scunizi> pasjr: nope..
<dregier> there is no xorg.conf file
<dsnyders> pasjr, not normal.  Possibly you have a faulty USB port.
<CyberaX2195> nope , thats not normal pasjr
<concretesledge_> danbhfive,  ijust noticed that.. thank you
<pasjr> my mouse works fine, same usb
<pasjr> one is a netgear the other is a ralink
<concretesledge_> im thinking about putting the ubuntu netbook remix on this laptop
<dsnyders> pasjr, you're unplugging your mouse to plug in the wireless?
<concretesledge_> Dell lattitude D800
<Roasted> sup guys. how do I install flash 64 on linux? I have the file extracted, I just forget the path it should go to.
<hipitihop> how would I go about pairing my MS BT keyboard and mouse using a built in BT on my laptop as opposed to provided BT dongle ?
<pasjr> no, laptop three usb all on same board
<blakkheim> Roasted: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IdleOne> !flash64 > Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted, please see my private message
<Roasted> blakkheim, flash 64 bit, not the included one.
<pasjr> anyone know if D-link usb's are good
<Roasted> blakkheim, theres a bug with compositing and flash, and a lot of users post that the 64 bit alpha solves it, so I want to try it.
<scunizi> Roasted: if you're running 64 and do the "restricted-extras" it'll pull the 64 bit version. or list the medibuntu repos and do it from there.
<trism> Roasted: you should just need to put the lib into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Roasted> scunizi, I am running 64, and I have restricted extras. But I was told restricted extras is just 32 bit with a wrapper to make it work.
<scunizi> Roasted: I'm running 64 kubuntu with no issues.. not sure about the wrapper.. it just "works"
<IdleOne> Roasted: mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<IdleOne> as per wiki
<Roasted> scunizi, the bug is when you have compositing enabled, on some flash videos on youtube, you cant fast forward or anything.
<sebastien_> wicd refuses to get an IP from my wireless network. anyone got any ideas why?
<Roasted> scunizi, which is kind of a PITA, but some users said the 64 bit alpha runs great and solves that issue.
<scunizi> Roasted: haven't tried that..
<scunizi> Roasted: FastF or the alpha
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  thers some issues with compuiz and clicking on flash buttons ive seen - theres several fix;s out for taht.
<scunizi> Roasted: however the medibuntu repos might actually be serving up the alpha version.. not sure though
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, such as? I havent seen any besides just using the 64 alpha.
<hipitihop> sebastien_, I have never had problems with wicd, wired or wireless, when you say refuses, what erorr do you get
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i had the issue here. disabled compiz..  saw some site that mentioned about 4 other things to try. None iof which was to use the alpha...
<E-TARD> hay I have a ?
<sahal> danbhfive: no, this is an old install of 8.04.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, I dont want to disable compiz, though, because I use docky which requires compositing.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i googled for 'flash button 9.10 click'
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  and found several hits.
<sebastien_> hipitihop i'll get a log in a sec. it connects, then hangs on requesting IP address for a while then error. which i will try to replicate
<danbhfive> sahal: yeah, I dunno
<sahal> danbhfive: i think it has to do with sessions
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  easiest fix for me was just turn off compiz. so thats all i tried
<E-TARD> I'm looking for an app called xxd its a app that make hex dump files
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, but that's not an option with me, or else I would.
<E-TARD> where can i find it for gentoo
<blakkheim> ^lol
<Dr_Willis> !find xxd
<ubottu> Found: xxdiff, xxdiff-scripts
<hipitihop> sebastien_, I assume you have verified your router has dhcp enabled
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  check the other fix's then.
<E-TARD> i installed that xxdiff
<E-TARD> but xxd did not work
<sebastien_> hipitihop, all it says is connection failed unable to get ip adress
<sahal> danbhfive: when it first happened i just deleted ~/.metacity/sessions and gnome started
<sebastien_> hipitihop, yeah. no issues there
<Hansard> my wireless works but after about 5 minutes it stops working and occasionally it just disconnects... it's at about 50% of the bar of signal strength... anyone know a troubleshooting link?
<sahal> danbhfive: it happened again and i tried to do the same thing but it didn't work
<sebastien_> hipitihop, let me track down my debug log
<E-TARD> so no one knows where i can get xdd for gentoo
<amphi0n> anyone know how setup ubuntu server to send me sms text messages to my cellphone about errors/updates etc??
<Dr_Willis> E-TARD:  ask in #gentoo perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> E-TARD:  or find the source.
<E-TARD> i cant get in there
 * danbhfive shrugs at sahal
<Dr_Willis> E-TARD:  reguster your nick
<hipitihop> sebastien_, wired or wireless
<trism> E-TARD: xxd is in vim-common, on ubuntu anyway
<Dr_Willis> !register | E-TARD
<ubottu> E-TARD: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<E-TARD> what thats what i have to do
<E-TARD> gay
<dregier> i tried booting with no xorg.conf file
<wishe1> amphi0n: you need an sms server.. that costs money afaik
<dregier> no luck, i tried putting the xorg.conf.failsafe file in place but that did not work either
<E-TARD> ok how about this who makes xxd & what would be the site for it
<sebastien_> hipitihop wireless
<halojen> amphi0n you could try twitter, depending on the country its free
<sebastien_> hipitihop, i can connect through ethernet (its how i'm connected atm)
<amphi0n> no opensoure sms servers for ubuntu?
<trism> E-TARD: xxd is part of vim
<Hansard> aside from the problem with my wireless, is this the place to get help with troubleshooting a failed 9.1 upgrade?
<danbhfive> E-TARD: try: sudo apt-get install vim-common
<hipitihop> sebastien_, and did this work previously or trying first time ?
<Roasted> The path to put the 64 bit flash file is .mozilla/plugins, right?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/fix-mouse-clicks-not-working-in-flash.html
<lolhalplz> I just found out that ubuntu picks up my Atheros AR8132 now, but my card won't work.
<lolhalplz> Help?
<E-TARD> so if i install app-editors/gvim then i will have xxd
<Dr_Willis> That url has about 3 solutions to the 'flash click not working' problem
<Dr_Willis> E-TARD:  try it and see. we dont use Gentoo here.
<sebastien_> hipitihop, i don't follow. I haven't been able to connect to the wireless so far
<E-TARD> hay if it works or not you have been a big help
<Roasted> why does flash have to suck so fricken bad. :/
<lampliter> having problems with apt-get. see lines 12-13 in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d54803e7d
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  because adobe would rather rant then fix things
 * Dr_Willis waits for flash to go the way of 'realplayer'
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, what is this HTML5? Will it be taking over flash? I keep hearing a lot about it.
<sebastien_> hipitihop, okay i have a log
<kungfu711> I need some help to install memcached for php. I compiled php and memcache myself. Now when i try to install php5-memcache or use pecl memcache or even compile it myself i can't get it to show up in phpinfo(). memcached is running fine, just can't get it to associate with php. I have added the extension=memcache.so even put the full path and still nothing. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  Youtube is allready doing html5 support.  I imagine it will slap flash around quite a bit in the future
<overmacht> morning Dr_Willis
<hipitihop> sebastien_, that is what I wanted to know, if the wireless ever worked... have you tried connecting using static ip temporarily, just to make sure other issues like authentication with the AP is working
<Hansard> do we take a ticket to get in line for help? :)
<faileas> Roasted: Html5 is the next version of html. it has support for video baked in
<lampliter> try chrome.  great demo for html5 video
<Roasted> faileas - nice, nice. is it far off in the future before it goes mainstream?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the majority iof issues i see with flash at different sites is how they are forceing ads into the videos.. that can break things
<dsnyders> Hansard, You could take a ticket, or you could just ask your question.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i use html5 at youtube now.
<faileas> Roasted: unlike ipv6, its an 'any moment now' thing
<Hansard> dsnyders: I did ask, so where are the tickets?
<kungfu711> not really
<faileas> Roasted: most decent browsers have some degree of support already
<Dr_Willis> google chrome supports html5- and google owns youtube right?
<kungfu711> once ms gets their shit together
<danbhfive> Dr_Willis: how do you get html5 for youtube?  I tried it, and it didn't work
<faileas> kungfu711: it'll never happen ;p
<Dr_Willis> last release of FF also did html5
<lolhalplz> Figured out that ubuntu picks up my wireless card, which is Atheros AR8132.
<kungfu711> yea no kidding
<lolhalplz> But it's not working.
<sebastien_> hipitihop, there are two other windows laptops which connect no problem. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5b43d14
<lolhalplz> HELP.
<Roasted> Is YouTube utilizing html5 yet?
<Dr_Willis> danbhfive:  thers some Youtube site you set 'let me test html5' on i recall
<kungfu711> html5 would be in use by now if it weren't for ms
<te> Roasted: yes
<faileas> Roasted: experimentally
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  YES it is. :) i said so 3 times now :)
<te> kungfu711: not true
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  but not for all videos. :)
<te> kungfu711: the specification isnt finished
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, didnt notice.
<faileas> kungfu711: eh, ms dosen't even support html4 properly ;p
<kungfu711> theres enough there to support a lot of it
<te> ms get a 30 on the ACID3 test
<dsnyders> Hansard, If nobody helps right away, then wait 10-20 minutes and try again.  Sometimes the right people are not online.
<te> all other browsers get > 80
<Dr_Willis> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<te> (modern browsers)
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  http://www.youtube.com/html5.
<dsnyders> Hansard, As far as the tickets, I just looked.  The dispenser is empty.
<concretesledge_> i think it worked thanks
<Hansard> dsnyders: ok thanks, I'll wait.
<kungfu711> i wish ms would dump ie 6 already
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: what have you done to see that it is picked up but not working?
<faileas> kungfu711: they want to. ;p.
<faileas> MS has a zombie problem XD
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  http://www.youtube.com/html5 -> 'join the html5 beta' of coruse you jhave to use a browser that supports html5
<Roasted> wow, firefox isnt in the list?
<te> So I'm having a weird issue with what system monitor is telling me about my network connection.  From the moment I booted up I was uploading (according to system monitor) 150-200kbps.  This is either inaccurate or something really weird is going on.  Could someone help me diagnose whether this is inaccurate, and if it is accurate, what is causing such a massive amount of upload traffic?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  th4e latest firefox supports html5
<trism> you also can't use firefox, because it only supports theora at the moment
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  earlier ones do not
<Roasted> I assume 3.5.7 isnt it?
<Dr_Willis> I had it working with  3.6 the other day
<lolhalplz> dambhfive: I was running a system test and it said I had an Atheros AR8132 wireless card, but the card isn't working. It works fine in Windows.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  get 3.6 and try
<amphi0n> anyone else have any ideas about setting ubuntu server to send sms to my cellphone?  im scouring google right now - but thought id jump in here for help to
<Roasted> is there a PPA for it?
<kungfu711> chrome is the best when it comes to implementing html5
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  yes
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: what is a system test?
<Roasted> gotta love how-to guides. E: Package firefox-3.6 has no installation candidate
<E-TARD> i went with app-editors/vim & now i got xxd I thank you all soo much for your help.
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: System, Administration, System Testing.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  add the ppa, apt-get update, install firefox 3.6 worked for me
<Roasted> yep
<Devrethman> does chmod work on NTFS-3g mounted FSs?
<Roasted> did that
<acicula> Roasted: enable backports?
<hipitihop> sebastien_, the fact that other machines connect is goot but only confirms the router wifi is working but does not confirm you have teh failing machine setup correctly
<lampliter> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d54803e7d -- Reading database ... 70%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error,...  any ideas
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: so, does it work?  can you connect?
<lampliter> all solutions I could google failed
<concretesledge_> lampliter,  try harder.
<concretesledge_> lazy ass
<concretesledge_> :P
<kungfu711> lol
<kungfu711> thats my situation right now
<acicula> behave
<kungfu711> google has failed me
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/ has a guide on installing ff3.6
<acicula> lampliter: try reconfiguring or forcibly reinstalling the offending package and then removing it
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: No, I can't connect. When I unplugged my ethernet cord my wireless card wouldn't connect to my home connection. I even created a wireless connection to use when it works, it wouldn't connect. My router is up and running. Dunno what's wrong.
<drew3>  I am full of windows :-)   All windows open fill screen,   anyone know how to adjust this?
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i wish they'd just make an excemption for firefox, and install the latest stable, no matter what, like its done with most other OSes ><
<Dr_Willis> drew3:  using  the UNR?
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: i can probably help. need to be careful though
<hipitihop> sebastien_, so in wicd you can see your wireless AP and you have confirmed via the "properties" button that encryption type and keys are set correctly, like other laptops that work
 * drew3 googles UNR?
<lampliter> tried forece remove and it still failed
<acicula> faileas: know many other os that come with a repo?
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  i dont see as many peple in here asking about 3.6 as i have with other FF releases.. perhaps they are all learning to google/read/follow the  1000+ guides out there on how to install it via ppa :)
<lolhalplz> UNR = Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<jmburgess> drew3: Ubuntu Network Remix
<lampliter> so  onetinsoldier , ideas?
<drew3> Ahh OH, it is gnome.
<faileas> lol
<Roasted> Found on the forum how to install 3.6. Installed the ppa. upgraded. closed firefox. opened it. help - about firefox - 3.5.7. LOL?
<faileas> acicula: in general
<dsnyders> amphi0n, Have you looked at http://john.mcclumpha.org/linux/Build_your_own_SMS_gateway_with_Ubuntu_Linux_and_Gammu/
<Kayel> hipitihop its sebastien_ switched to my desktop
<faileas> Roasted: if its a nightly, it'll be under the codename
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: yes. it means editing a file that requires care editing. make a back up it first
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  check the menus for ff under a different name
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: is this a fresh install?  what version?
<lampliter> right
<hipitihop> Kayel, ok
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  depenins on what PPA it may or may not use the name 'firefox'
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: make a backup of it first*
<lampliter> whih file?
<Kayel> hipitihop, so where do i go from here. if it serves any purpose i have a broadcom 4306 card running under ndiswrapper
<Roasted> Is there an official PPA for 3.6 so I can stop using these BS suggestions Im finding on random sites?
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: please address replies to me with my nick ;-)
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: Yes, it's Ubuntu netbook remix 9.10.
<acicula> Kayel: is your AP using WPA?
<Hansard> my friend upgrades from 9.04 to 9.10 via the internet and after rebooting during installation it goes through the ubuntu (with the loading bar) page and then gets to a screen with a spinning cursor and it just hangs... running recovery mode to terminal and typing 'startx' works though... Help please? :)
<hipitihop> Kayel, did you see my previous post before switch ?
<Ganymede> Roasted, there's the mozilla daily PPA but it's not truly the released package for ff 3.6.0
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: cd /var/lib/dpkg
<Kayel> hipitihop, no i doubt it. and no i'm using wep with a passphrase
<seanbrystone> WTH? all my firefox exensions vanished? o.O
<Roasted> Ganymede, well, I kind of want 3.6...
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: cp -v status status.bak
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: k, have rsi and no speech reco in linux.  tend to take short cuts
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  find the firefox 3.6 'stable' ppa not daily build then
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: roger. you can use tab completion to complete my nick
<Roasted> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<Ganymede> Roasted, i don't think you'll find a PPA for it...what i did was just download the tarball for mozilla's official site and untar it into your homedir, but then it's no longer handled by the package manager and i couldn't get flash to work with it...but it's the best you can do since the only PPA i know of is daily builds
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/ has a guide on installing ff3.6  stable and daily builds pps'a
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: ok, have you made a copy of the 'status' file?
<hipitihop> Kayel, do you actually see the AP listed in wicd ?
<Roasted> I used this. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/firefox-36-stable-ubuntu-repository-ppa.html
<Roasted> yet somehow Im still on 3.5.7
<Roasted> nice
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: Did you get my reply?
<FloodBot4> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roasted> do I have to reboot, or just close my browser?
<Kayel> hipitihop, yeah. signal strength and all. it even authenticates the password which i couldn't do under network manager (why i switched to wicd)
<mdisieno> while in nautilus im not seeing the usual icon video previews i had in debian, is there a package im missing per chance? usually it shows a little screen cap from the movie in the icon, but its just a film reel
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/firefox-36-stable-ubuntu-repository-ppa.html
<trism> Roasted: firefox-3.5 will still be the default, you will likely have to run firefox-3.6 from the command line, or find the codenamed version in Applications/Internet
<Roasted> oh
<Roasted> thats convenient
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: yeah, but i don't know.  Im playing with that testing app you pointed out.  Have you tried configuring your card through network manager?
<Roasted> <_<
<amphi0n> if anyone's curious i just found this on google about setting up a free SMS daemon:  http://smstools.meinemullemaus.de/index.html
<Dr_Willis> Hmm FF3.6 replaced FF3.5 here for me with that ppa.
<amphi0n> me thinks it  might work
<Dr_Willis>  the daily build was in the menus under some different name however.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, that is the EXACT guide I just followed.
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: `status' -> `status-will-not-need'  copied
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  it worked for me last night just fine.
<Roasted> I just have to lcose FF and reopen it - right?
<hipitihop> Kayel, ok that suggests the card and all are functioning ok... only thing I can think of is in wicd Advanced Settings there is a choice of driver
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: Network Manager? Do you mean Network Connections?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  unless the fact i had the daily build befor i used the stable ppa - affected things
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  you want to close it befor you update/upgrade/change it i imagine - yes
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: there should be a small icon on the top right bar of your screen
<hipitihop> since you are using ndiswrapper, maybe you want to chose that rather then the default wext
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: ok, now open up the status file in a text editor. then search on the following term --> Package: gnomine
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the daily build did use a different Icon then the stable  i recall.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, did that. Didnt work. 3.5.7.
<hipitihop> Kayel, ^^^
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  check menus in the internet section for a different icon/name then
<Roasted> this is one of ubuntu's downfalls. I just want firefox 3.6. It's not that hard.
<TeslaTony> This might not be the best channel for this, but my desktop started booting up, and either freezing before BIOS shows, or rebooting. Either way, it never gets to send a signal to the monitor. Last time I had this issue, the RAM was wrong, but I already double checked that, which means it's the mobo, PSU, or video card. ANy ideas?
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: you will need to be running the text editor as root.. so use 'gksu' if you are starting up a graphical text editor
<Roasted> Dr_Willis,  I did. It doesnt exist. Just firefox web browser.
<trism> Roasted: dpkg -L firefox-3.6 | grep /usr/bin
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  It worked fine for me. but i do tweak a lot of things. could be the menus havent refreshed
<hipitihop> kayel, what driver do you have set there in advanced ?
<queso> I am in Jaunty. Just 5 minutes ago I was auto-logged out of gnome for no apparent reason. I came back in and loaded up my programs again, and the exact same thing just happened. Any idea what's going on? I tried rebooting, that apparently didn't fix it.
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: got it
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, gonna reboot then. Hope this fixes it...
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  log out/back in
<Dr_Willis> never mind.. follow your windowes training....
 * Dr_Willis just gives up. :)
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: ok, you will need to delete that entire section if you follow me, delete the entire section for 'gnomine' from the file
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: Yes.
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: right
<tweaksource> g NickServ identify Col3:16
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: make the file so that it's as if 'gnomine' doesn't even exist in there.. then save and exit
<blakkheim> tweaksource: smooth bro
<Roasted> yay for firefox 3.5.7. weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: Oh, no I haven't.
<tweaksource> yeah, really
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: also, you can try: iwconfig     and sudo iwlist <IFACE> scanning
<kungfu711> anyone using php 5.3.x?
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: ooohhnooose I'm losing my minesweeper
<danbhfive> lolhalplz: but yeah, try the app first
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: then you're done. you might need to install 'gnomine' if something depends on it ;-)
<Guest59901> what is a good avi to dvd converter
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: just install it
<danbhfive> Guest59901: avidemux
<king11> hi does anyone know if in empathy (im client) if you could send a file through to your AIM contacts or MSN contacts
<hipitihop> Kayel, still there ? I have to go, but hopefully changing to one of the other drivers in wicd will get you across the line. Good luck
<Devrethman> How do I mount something with ntfs-3g with 755 permissions?
<trism> Roasted: it isn't going to work with the youtube html5 test anyway, because firefox doesn't support H.264 yet and that is the only codec youtube is using
<Devrethman> Or just in some way that MPD can read from it?
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: seriously, I can't remember the last time I looked at teh games collection
<wish^> been following these http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html steps but the grub boot menu doesnt find the partition manager?
<wish^> any ideas?
<lolhalplz> danbhfive: Got no wireless extensions for both of em.
<Roasted> trism, doesnt matter. it shouldnt be this retardedly hard to install a new version of firefox. it just shouldnt.
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: roger. hehe ;)
<losha> Guest59901: I like tovid myself, because it's all cli, but avidemux is good too....
<CyberaX2195> Devrethman: -o defaults,mode=755 ?
<Guest59901> thanks
<CyberaX2195> not farmilliar with ntfs-3g tho
<fulvi0x> salve =)
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: unmet dependiencies
<Guest59901> ok i was just wandering i have movies on my pc an want to burn them to dvd
 * CyberaX2195 waves baibai :)
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: try --> sudo apt-get -f install
<danbhfive> Guest59901: try k3b
<playfirst> hi
<king11> can empathy be used to send files like in AIM
<lampliter> something barfed again
<onetinsoldier> oh?
<lolhalplz> king11: Screw Empathy, get Pidgin.
<wish^> errors were encountered when processing: inetbootin
<wish^> unetbootin*
<wish^> whats up with that?
<JKemp> Trying to install ubuntu, live boot boots up and get sounds and all but no picture
<king11> lolhalplz: lol, i kind of like it though plus i like the integration it has with ubuntu desktop
<onetinsoldier> wish^: let's see the error message. use pastebin for multiple line post/pasting
<JKemp> Any help?
<wish^> ok i gotta log on irc with my other pc then
<lampliter> onetinsoldier:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dea08151
<onetinsoldier> wish^: roger
<JKemp> I just get black screen but apparently its booting and everything. I get the sounds and all.
<wish^> i am getting the error when im trying to apt-get install gparted
<drew3>  I am full of windows In GNOME (9.10) :-)   All windows open fill screen,   anyone know how to adjust this?  (Sorry about repeating.)
<Roasted> FINALLY. Got 3.6 in.
<JKemp> Install from main menu go's to black screen too. But i assume its still going to next menu, just making it black.
<jolaren> I've installed ubuntu to a very small disc (2.5gig) now I want everything else that gets installed etc to go to annother disc, how do I do this?
<Losha> danbhfive: I don't think k3b will convert video formats, so it depends on what kind of movie files Guest59901 has....
<Roasted> Used this guide... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion   and got this PPA: ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable then just apt-get install firefox. auto removes 3.5 and adds 3.6 under a new name.
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: man, your system has some kind of serious issue with gnomine. there may be something else going on causing that issue
<Roasted> "Namaroka" web browser.
<wishe> ok then onetinsoldie
<wishe> one sec
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: what happens if you do.... sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends gnomine  ...?
<jolaren> I've installed ubuntu to a very small disc (2.5gig) now I want everything else that gets installed etc to go to annother disc, how do I do this?..
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: bother.  well this is why I put all my data on /home.  easy reinstall
<pandemic187> hi, quick question
<Losha> jolaren: there's no easy way to do that, I'm afraid. Installers are pretty much free to put stuff where they like. The proper way to split an install over two disks is probably to use logical volume management, but it's complicated for a beginner...
<onetinsoldier> wishe: hello
<pandemic187> how do i check whether i installed 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<lampliter> yea, it is reinstall time
<onetinsoldier> pandemic187: uname -m
<jolaren> Losha; I see, thanks for the pointers.
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: ok, roger. good luck
<pandemic187> onetinsoldier: is i686 64 bit?
<wishe> http://pastebin.org/84761
<onetinsoldier> pandemic187: no
<pandemic187> it's 32?
<onetinsoldier> pandemic187: yes
<tweaksource> I'm running 8.04 and trying to upgrade to 9.04.  sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found. Is this still the correct wayto upgrade?
<pandemic187> thanks onetinsoldier
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: thanks.  it is one more bit of life disaster
<jolaren> Losha; Is it possible to move my current ubuntu installation to annother disc then?
<onetinsoldier> pandemic187: you're welcome. here's the response if you install 64-bit --> x86_64
<wishe> something about the kernel not being built correctly .. i dont know
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: since I'm rebuilding, maybe you might have an insite to this problem
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: that's, because 8.04 is a LTS release  and  by default it only shows other LTS as upgrade
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: might be possible to slve the issue, if you want to keep showing me the error messages ;-)
<sebsebseb> !lts | tweaksource
<ubottu> tweaksource: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<pandemic187> onetinsoldier: oh yeah, that makes sense. thanks.
<MrBananas> hey guys im like a total linux noob. my original goal was to install multiple linux os
<MrBananas> <MrBananas> i started with suse. the installation would  crash after it completed then i owuldnt be able to load into anything. i solved this by disabling ACPI. that fixed the installation issue and allowed me to use suse. I then made another partition to start to install ubuntu 9.10. Well the installation kept failing and restarting my computer at random times, til i discovered i yet again had to disable ACPI.
<MrBananas> <MrBananas> Well the installation was a success, but thereafter, i was not able to load into ubuntu. I tried from GRUB to load into the recovery mode, which i guess is like safe mode, but it would say, loading ACPI processor 0, fail. Loading ACPI processor 1, fail, and so on for my four cores. Any idea??
<FloodBot4> MrBananas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweaksource> So how do I upgrade to 9.04?
<jolaren> sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: why do you want to upgrade to 9.04?
<i3inary> does anyone know if ispconfig be the best hosting control panel for a dedicated server?
<wishe> onetinsoldier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591 this is what im trying to do and im having some trouble.. maybe you are able to help me out?
<tweaksource> sebsebseb, To get my Canon mx700 working
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: What?  that doesn't sound right,  Canon aren't exactly Linux friendly
<onetinsoldier> wishe: let me have a look
<tweaksource> jolaren,  sudo apt-get dist upgrade doesn't do it.
<Losha> jolaren: generally yes. You can move the contents of the entire disk to another one. The main gotcha is you will have to do a manual grub-install after the move, so you can now boot from the new disk instead of the old one.
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: so if it doesn't work with 8.04, it probably won't in 9.04 or 9.10 either
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: laptop boots to both linux and windows.  I want to access a common data pool from both sides (/home)
<MrBananas> hey guys im having problems installing linux os' without disabling ACPI first, any ideas? i need to disable it in ubuntu 8.04 and 9.10 and it only allows me to install it, but my system still crashes when i try and start the OS.
<tweaksource> sebsebseb, Canon AU has linux drivers for it. Found several sets of instructions on the forums claiming it works in the "9" releases
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: well, make sure you use ext3 filesystem when you install
<par14h> How hard is it to download a distro on one computer and transfer it to another vis a USB drive?
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: as well as from all linux vm's
<MrBananas> ya i did
<wishe> i installed partitionmanager through the package manager and apparently it was supposed to add a bootable partition manager to grub but i tried rebooting and there was nothing there
<jolaren> how do I format a disc in ubuntu terminal?
<Roasted> guys - remind me - whats the path I need tod rop the 64 bit libflashplayer.so file in? .mozilla/plugins????
<onetinsoldier> lampliter: i don't know how much i can help with that...
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: ok uhmm  normalley I would just tell people to stay on 8.04  that have it at the moment, want to know why?
<tweaksource> sebsebseb, GO ahead...
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: I mean stay on 8.04,  untill 10.04, which they can then directly upgrade to since it's the next LTS, that's released end of April
<lampliter> onetinsoldier: linux vm running on w7.  it is almost like i need a mini-nfs server starting at boot time
<Losha> jolaren: you use mkfs. Or better yet, use gparted (a gui partitioner) if you can, since you generally have to partition before you format...
<tweaksource> sebsebseb, I am just trying to get an old machine running with the printer as a print server. My other machines are 8.04
<anto9us> par14h, unetbootin will do it easily
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: upgrading to 9.04,  that should work no problem,  but upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, might go wrong on you
<playfirst> someone help mrbananas please.
<MrBananas> i tried to load through grub ubuntu recovery, which i guesss is like safe mode, but it goes to load the cores of y processors in ACPI and then says they failed..... anyone know?
<tweaksource> So, there's no way to upgrade from 8.04 LTS until 10.04??? That's crazy!
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: yes you can
<tweaksource>  sudo apt-get dist upgrade does not work.
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: you just got to get it showing non LTS releases
<onetinsoldier> wishe: i can't help with forum post really. sorry. i thought you just wanted help getting the 'unetbootin' package installed
<tweaksource> sebsebseb, Any idea how?
<trism> Roasted: yes, that is the correct path (to install it for just your current user)
<wish^> i can sort that onetinsoldier... problem is, i cant get my gparted to appear in grub
<wish^> if you can get me there i can fix the rest
<par14h> anto9us, THank you for responding.  How can I get the distro downloaded to the USB drive on a Windows machine so it can be moved via USB?
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: kind of, but I am not on Ubuntu right now, ( another distro actsaully )
<Roasted> trism, sigh... doesnt work. I go to youtube and it says flash not installed.
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | tweaksource
<tomcat9> hey any ubuntu 3D nerds in here...I was wondering if I could use my spare linux box in my bedroom to assist my windows pc with rendering in 3dsmax
<ubottu> tweaksource: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tomcat9> maybe with wine or something
<trism> Roasted: did you restart the browser?
<Roasted> yep
<Roasted> trying again
<onetinsoldier> wish^: sorry. you had better ask the question to the channel. i thought you just had a problem getting the unetbootin package to install
<anto9us> par14h, I don't know on windows specifically but read unetbootin docs, it can do it
<Freds> Need help, im trying to set up my wireless on 9.10 but all guides say i should go to "System -> Administration - >networking" but it isnt there :/ any help?
<trism> Roasted: it should work, I just did that the other day to test the beta 10.1 flash
<hipitihop> the following guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html suggests adding mouse and keyboard to /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf is this still current ?
<Roasted> trism, yep. says I have no flash player.
<tweaksource> sebsebseb, I'm checking it out. Thanks.
<wish^> Ok, so i installed Partitionmanager http://downloads.sourceforge.net/lubi/unetbootin_partitionmanagerrev146_all.deb ..<---- this.. and it wont show up in grub like it should.. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> tweaksource: np
<anto9us> par14h, I guess you would download the iso then use unetbootin to create a bootable usb from that iso image
<Hansard> my friend upgraded an Acer notebook from 9.04 to 9.10 via the internet, when you boot it up it goes through the ubuntu (with the loading bar) page and then gets to a screen with a spinning cursor and it just hangs... running recovery mode to terminal and typing 'startx' works though... Help please me?
<Random832> is there a way to _disable_ usplash without uninstalling the usplash package (which uninstalls the ubuntu-desktop metapackage)?
<Random832> usplash screws up my system when resuming from hibernate
<tvaughn> whats the difference with twinview and seperate x session
<TLUL> Does evolution support having multiple email addresses?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: not sure, but quite a lot of people got issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, for a lot of those issues it has been suggested to clean install
<anto9us> TLUL, yes
<anto9us> TLUL, you add an account for each
<Devrethman> tvaugn: I'm not entirely sure, but having tried both, twinview seems to work quite a bit better.
<Freds> Need help, im trying to set up my wireless on 9.10 but all guides say i should go to "System -> Administration - >networking" but it isnt there :/ any help?
<hipitihop> tvaughn, afaik, seperate xsession would be a complete seperate login whereas twinview spreads one session across two monitors
<renegaid>  what do you use to backup ubuntu?
<tvaughn> hipitihop, if i did seperate what would i use to switch
<danbhfive> renegaid: dejadup
<TLUL> anto9us: How? I can't find any option to add an account. Anywhere.
<Hansard> sebsebseb: is there any way to repair the installation like you can with a windows xp disc?
<JumboJellyfish> hipitihop, casper
<hipitihop> tvaughn, never used it sorry no idea
<sebsebseb> Hansard: what's happening exactly?
<wish^> Ok, so i installed Partitionmanager http://downloads.sourceforge.net/lubi/unetbootin_partitionmanagerrev146_all.deb ..<---- this.. and it wont show up in grub like it should.. any ideas?
<renegaid> d
<Devrethman> tvaughn: You can use the nvidia settings thing to try it out both ways and see what the differences are. When I tried it awhile ago it was almost the same, but twinview seemed to play nicer with fullscreen things.
<anto9us> TLUL, Edit | Preferences | Mail Accounts | Add
<Freds> is there anywhere i can go for wireless help? -.-
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tvaughn> ok thanks
<Hansard> sebsebseb: it gets past grub, gets past the loading screen with the progress bar, then it gets to a blank screen with a spinning cursor and it will hang there permanently until rebooted physically
<Freds> ive looked at every guide still havent fixed my problem
<anto9us> Freds, what is the problem?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: hrm  maye x loads up alright, it's just GDM doesn't
<renegaid> I want to backup the whole system
<par14h> anto9us... there has to be an easier way to solve my issue.  All the docs I"ve read tell me to perform "sudo apt-get install git-core".  I"m trying to get a Linksys WUSB54GC wireless Network adapter to perform reliably.
<Hansard> sebsebseb: selecting recovery mode from grub and typing startx into the console will boot it up
<Freds> anto9us ill pm it to you dont wanna flood
<sebsebseb> Hansard: could try another log in screen, but that might not really be the issue
<anto9us> Freds, I don't do pm, sorry
<Freds> oh ok
<Freds>  im trying to set up my wireless on 9.10 but all guides say i should go to "System -> Administration - >networking" but it isnt there :/ any help?
<anto9us> !pastebin > freds
<ubottu> freds, please see my private message
<par14h> anto9us, I'm new to ubuntu so I'm still learning how to do anything not microsoft.
<Hansard> sebsebseb: what would be the best way to reinstall the log in screen?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: plus x needs to run the log in screens hrm
<anto9us> Freds, you should see a network manager icon near your clock, yes?
<Freds> yea
<Freds> im on window os atm as i cant connect on ubuntu
<Freds> but yea anywa
<Freds> i see it there
<sebsebseb> Hansard:   It's Ubuntu 9.10 yes? Karmic?
<Hansard> sebsebseb: yes, distro upgraded via the internet on the weekend from 9.01
<Hansard> sebsebseb: I mean 9.04
<anto9us> Freds, it should list available networks there. It can take a minute or two sometimes though.
<sebsebseb> Hansard: oh
<wish^> In gparted one of my partitions has a lock on it.. how can i remove that lock?
<Freds> there isnt a wireless manager of any type
<sebsebseb> Hansard: ok that could be to do with it then, since a lot of people got issues after upgarding from 9.04
<Freds> it detects my wireless card
<par14h> anto9us: I'll check back later.  Need to put my kid to bed.
<Freds> but doesnt want to use it ;|
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  Hansard
<ubottu> Hansard: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Freds> well thats what i assume anyway
<anto9us> Freds, type iwconfig to list your wireless device: possibly wlan0. Then you can list available networks with iwlist wlan0 scan
<Hansard> sebsebseb: is it usual for problems to arise from distro upgrades and then ubuntu not suspending the upgrading client until the problems are fixed?
<Freds> its doesnt say wlan0 when i tpye it
<sebsebseb> Hansard: not suspending the upgrade client, what do you mean
<Freds> i have a picture 1 se
<_Tristan> my themes have disappeared from appearence.
<_Tristan> happened just after an upgradew
<sebsebseb> Hansard: no useually upgrades go fine, but this wasn't the case for quite a lot of people when it came to upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<Freds> can i post an imagine in here?
<Freds> image*
<Hansard> sebsebseb: well 9.10 was released a few weeks ago now... and you said lots of people had this problem... so why does the update window still recommend upgrading the distro?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: not your particular problem, just in general I meant
<soreau> ! paste | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> Hansard: people had issues after upgrading,  and those issues weren't all the same
<Freds> oh only tinypic cant i use imageshack?
<soreau> Freds: You can use omploader.org or picpaste.com or imageshack
<Hansard> sebsebseb: so it's usual for there to be lots of issues for lots of people when upgrading distro? In the future should I wait 1-2 releases behind?
<Freds> anto9us, http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1100/ifconfig.png
<Freds> no wlan0
<Hansard> sebsebseb: will these things get fixed in the future or will it always be the case the some people just can't upgrade?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: usueaully upgrades go fine as I already said,  and if you want to stay a release or two behind, it's best to use the Long Term Support releases.  Those releases can also be directly upgraded to  whichever LTS comes next.
<soreau> Freds: What about iwconfig?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: 10.04 is the next LTS  released at the end of April,  and it's a good idea to get it soon after release
<Freds> it basicly shows just them 2
<Freds> im on my other os as the internet is working on here
<Hansard> sebsebseb: ok
<hipitihop> can someone point me at an upto date version of this bluetooth guide for karmic ? it wants to use bluez-utils and hidd which don't seem to be in standard install http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Hansard> sebsebseb: and fresh install it?
<ouyes> sebsebseb, April 29th we will get the Lucid
<soreau> Freds: Which wifi chip is it as reported by lspci?
<sebsebseb> ouyes: yes
<Hansard> would have been funnier if it was released on April 1st
<Hansard> meh
<Freds> soreau, http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2379/lspci.png
<ekim1> do you need to buy 10.04 to get the LTS aspects?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: your friend,  probably a good idea to rei nstall 9.10 and then just upgrade to next one. unless trying what I am thinking helps
<anto9us> Freds, type dmesg after plugging in to see what the kernel reports
<Freds> its built in
<sebsebseb> Hansard: or you can find someone who knows a lot about xorg,  that then might be able to help you.   however messing around with xorg isn't exactly fun for most of us
<pablo_> ola gordon
<pablo_> marix ola
<sebsebseb> !es | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hansard> sebsebseb: oh ok
<Freds> and for somreason the wireless switch doesnt work when im on ubuntu
<soreau> ! broadcom | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sebsebseb> Hansard: are they with you now?
<Hansard> sebsebseb: no, they rang me up.
<sebsebseb> Hansard: oh you got to try and fix the install for your friend,  or do the re install?
<wish^> i keep getting a unetbootin error all the time
<wish^> when i try to install lvpn
<Hansard> sebsebseb: I was trying to instruct them on a fix over the phone, otherwise I have to travel to them to do a fresh install
<sebsebseb> Hansard: They got a Live CD?
<Hansard> sebsebseb: nope
<Freds> ok soreau ill switch os and try that out
<Freds> brb
<TLUL> I've been having some trouble with Karmic. It doesn't always boot up right.
<mikewh> Freds, check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8090292&postcount=1
<disappearedng> any good tools to see how fast a particular IP is downloading from my apache webserver?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: Three things that can be done.  1. try other log in screens  2.  Since the log in screen might not really have anything to do with the issue,  try and find someone who knows more about xorg, or find out about it yourself   3.  Get hold of any data put on external hard disk or whatever, and re install
<tvaughn> any idea why when i dualboot i have issues with the clock?
<Hansard> sebsebseb: ok thank you
<sebsebseb> Hansard: I wonder if
<sebsebseb> Hansard: well  9.10 gets GDM 2
<sebsebseb> Hansard: instead of the old one,  maybe the laptop doesn't like it for whatever reason,  or something went wrong when it came to the upgrade
<sebsebseb> with it
<TLUL> In fact, about 50% of the time, Karmic will hang. It stops accessing the disk a second or two after showing the Ubuntu logo, and just sits there. The other 50% of the time, it only pauses for a second or two, then it continues accessing the disk, the WiFi light comes on, and it boots up normally. Any idea what's causing it?
<Hansard> sebsebseb: what's the command to reinstall the gdm 2?
<TLUL> ^while booting
<sebsebseb> Hansard: well there are commands to stop and re start it, not sure about those though.  How I would stop it being used is by installing another one, and telling it to use that.  Then if I want the other screen back again, remoe the other screen and tell it to use that.
<Freds> soreau, there is no download link for the drivers on that page
<_Tristan> my themes have all disappeared from my preferences/appearance and my windows have reverted to raleigh. Can anybody help me?
<sebsebseb> Hansard: the old GDM is in the repo, but I think it's not as simple as just instaling it and using it.   There's KDM, but that's the KDE one, so if no KDE stuff is already on there, quite a lot of KDE stuff will want to be installed.  There's also xdm.
<sebsebseb> _Tristan: there was someon earlier with a similar issue, or the same issue, unless that was you as well?
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: that was me, you told me to restart, it did nothing but break my wireless.
<TLUL> _Tristan: I would guess the wireless was unrelated.
<Freds> how do i download the b43 driver?
<_Tristan> yeah, I think so too
<soreau> Freds: Let me check it out
<Freds> okay thanks
<_Tristan> themes broke the moment my update finished
<Hansard> sebsebseb: ok thanks, you've given me a good headstart
<Hansard> sebsebseb: I also have an issue with my computer, do you know anything about wireless troubleshooting?
<TLUL> Any clue why my Karmic install won't boot up half the time?
<tomcat9> hey any ubuntu 3D nerds in here...I was wondering if I could use my spare linux box in my bedroom to assist my windows pc with rendering in 3dsmax
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  _Tristan  Hansard
<ubottu> _Tristan  Hansard: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Tristan> sebsebseb: I fixed the wireless
<ryanakca> How can I get they keysym of a key?
<sebsebseb> tomcat9: 3dsmax is there a version for Linux?
<soreau> Freds: AFAICT, it tells you everything you need to know
<soreau> ! broadcom | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jolaren> what do i type to make the terminal type out where i am
<tomcat9> segbsebseb: no but i always hear about ppl using nix boxes to help render
<Freds> ok ill have another read-thru im a bit new to this so it all gets a bit confusing ;p
<hipitihop> what is the current bluetooth stack, it seems bluez-utils is noo longer installed
<xps> anyone know what causes my tarball packages to give me a "configure: creating ./config.status config.status: error: cannot find input file" error when I try and build them from MonoDevelop source?
<Hansard> sebsebseb: I've tried that. But the problem is that it is working sometimes, those guides are for not working at all.
<dsnyders> tomcat9, I think they are using linux right from the get-go.  Not using linux to supplement a windows render.
<sebsebseb> Hansard: wireless is not my area
<Hansard> sebsebseb: k thanks
<ouyes> Hansard, what is your wireless problem?
<tomcat9> dsnyders: no max for loonix though...theres like no 3d progarms for linux...that are any good
<sebsebseb> tomcat9: well there's Blender
<concretesledge_> is there a nice program that will give me fan speeds, and tempuratures for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tomcat9: which has a steep learing curve it seems
<Hansard> ouyes: the connection works, I can browse the internet and download, then it stops working after about 5 minutes and occasionally it disconnects completely
<dsnyders> tomcat, there must be.  Pixar, and the folks who did Lord of the Rings use them.
<sebsebseb> tomcat9: well I never tried to use it myself to make something, but yeah Blender
<Hansard> ouyes: reconnecting fixes the problem and it'll work for another 5 minutes or so
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: the movie companies have internal Linux software for making movies
<Freds> soreau, i cant find anything to download
<mizai> I just got a popup titled "gnome-screensaver-dialog" along the lines of "ReactOS FTW!!! Death 2 Linux". Has this happened to anyone else recently?
<Freds> i know what i need to download just it doesnt give a download link the site leads me roudn in circles
<soreau> Freds: You don't see where it says 'No Alternate Internet Access'?
<soreau> Freds: It says 'Obtain' and shows two links
<sebsebseb> mizai: where you get that?  also that's a interesting message to get really,  since ReactOS  one day will properly be able to properly replace Windows for many.
<Freds> ah yes i see
<Freds> are they different?
<mizai> sebsebseb, it was on my desktop when I unlocked my computer
<sebsebseb> mizai: probably be able to properly replace Windows for many, above
<sebsebseb> mizai: oh right that
<Freds> i dont know what LTS is? :(
<kungfu711> Anyone know where to get a memcache package for php 5.3.x
<mizai> sebsebseb, I don't particularly care what ReactOS is going to replace. I don't want random messages from unknown sources on my computer
<sebsebseb> mizai:  if a computer is locked,  messages can be left on it
<mizai> sebsebseb, ah
<sebsebseb> mizai: so someone else has access to your computer pysical access?
<mizai> sebsebseb, most likely, yeah
<mizai> that's a comforting explanation :)
<sebsebseb> !lts | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<doinel> Hey all. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 on a MacBook, and am running into trouble with GRUB. On booting I get the word "GRUB _" with the cursor flashing, and no menu appears. I can only boot into my Ubuntu install via a rescue CD. I am running grub2, and have a menu.cfg.
<Freds> ahh so im hardy as i have 9.10
<sebsebseb> Freds: no
<RandomUsr_> is there a software based remote viewer? One that works via an Add-on through Firefox?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<concretesledge_> Does anyone know of a program that actually works, Xsensor's does not work to tell me temps and fan speeds
<xamox> anyone know why that when running ubuntu server 9.10 that when i try to set a static IP it is routing out to the net?  I set ip static ip in my /etc/network/interfaces and in /etc/resolv.conf I set my nameserver to my gateway.  If I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it will load and I can ping out, but it's when I first boot that the DNS stuff isn't workign. Any ideas?
<Freds> they arnt there :/
<Freds> There are more resources on other pages. Please select your version:
<Freds> neither of the versions are there
<Guest28252> how do i update fire fox
<Hansard> ouyes: no ideas? :(
<RandomUsr_> anyone aware of remote viewing software that relies on A web browser that works with linux?
<concretesledge_> xsensors just stays blank
<RandomUsr_> -or does anyone know of teamviewer works in Wine?
<jolaren> how do I chmod 777 a whole directory? like chmod 777 * /mythtv
<jolaren> or ?
<Magicman1264> can anyone tell me what I need in order to play games on Pogo?
<jmburgess> jolaren: chmod -R 777 dir
<hoink> question: Tor rotates exit nodes every 10 minutes, but I'm looking for a local proxy that routes each http request thru a different anonymous proxy (proxy list).  lil help?
<Hansard_> sorry firefox crashed me
<xamox> nevermind I figure it out. It was ebox that was doing it.
<xps> anyone know what causes my tarball packages to give me a "configure: creating ./config.status config.status: error: cannot find input file" error when I try and build them from MonoDevelop source?
<RandomUsr_> Is there an alternative to any VNC based remote viewer? My Niece is behind a Firewall and doesn't know anything about port forwarding
<jmburgess> RandomUsr_: try out FreeNX
<nytek_> hey room, does anybody use ncmpc? its stuck on pause and it wont start playing any song i try
<RandomUsr_> jmburgess, does that work like a web based remote viewer?
<crdlb> nytek_: do other mpd clients work?
<nytek_> crdlb: no
<jmburgess> RandomUsr_: ummmmmmmmm not sure let me look
<Magicman1264> can anyone tell me what I need in order to play games on Pogo? I know it's Java but I don't know how to install it in terminal
<cvd> can i use seahorese with out a password?
<nytek_> crdlb: i tried to google the problem, but apparenly im the only one having it lol
<RandomUsr_> jmburgess, Looks like it has a DIY server, but not like using a web browser with an applet.
<jmburgess> RandomUsr_: yeah that is very possible
<RandomUsr_> prolly still need port forwarding
<crdlb> nytek_: mpd may require a bit of configuration before you can use it
<RandomUsr_> sent me niece home with a fresh install of 9.10 and she can't figure out wine and display cpabilities.
<RandomUsr_> capabilities even
<ubuntuser79> can someone help me with installing the fuzion compiz icon
<powergoal> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to use the Super mod key as both Ctrl and Alt ?
<nytek_> ubuntuser79: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<soreau> ubuntuser79: What is the problem?
<nytek_> crdlb: any idea what i have to configure?
<balsaq> edge won the royal rumble
<Magicman1264> Can someone help me with installing Java?
<crdlb> nytek_: at minimum you need to edit /etc/mpd.conf and set music_directory
<nytek_> crdlb: ok
<nytek_> crdlb: its set to the correct directory
<soreau> Well look what the cat dragged in. It's crdlb
<H4xor3d> can anyone help me with installing java 6u18?
<crdlb> nytek_: does ncmpc see your music in 'Browse'?
<nytek_> crdlb: yup
<RandomUsr_> ah, crdlb, do you know of a remote viewer that works base off of Mozilla/and some applet? something like logmein?
<H4xor3d> plz?
<nytek_> crdlb: its been weird, it will be stuck on pause then all of a sudden ill hit shift P to play and it will play
<balsaq> Magicman1264, its in the repositories
<JohnTed> I $ sudo modprobe usbcore
<JohnTed> FATAL: Module usbcore not found.
<Magicman1264> balsaq thank you
<JohnTed> 2.6.33-020633rc6-generic, there is no usbcore on the ubuntu dev kernels? Everything works, sound, video, etc etc, except my sd card reader doesn't work.
<par14h> Okay!  Let me try this again.  I am a Microsoft-dependant Ubuntu-Noob trying to get a Linksys WUSB54GC USB Wireless Network Dongle to connect to a Linksys WRT160N Router set to Wireless B/G and WPA Personal Encryption. ( Either TKIS or EAP is accepted) The Dongle works perfectly on Windows XP and Vista, and it works on Karmic when connecting to unsecured networks.  Just not to MY network.  I have read the article at https://help.ubuntu.
<nytek_> crdlb: in the configuration file, the port is commented out, you think that might be the problem?
<crdlb> nytek_: no, it will just use the default
<balsaq> Magicman1264, yw
<greezmunkey> par14h, Are you on 9.10 ?
<crdlb> nytek_: check /var/log/mpd/mpd.log ; it sounds like mpd is misbehaving
<nytek_> ok
<Freds> soreau, it said it didnt understand the b43-fwcutter command
<Freds> :(
<doinel> Hi all. I'm trying to fix GRUB on a Macbook 5,1. My root filesystem is /dev/sda3, and I want to install GRUB to this device so as to use it with rEFI. However, when typing in root (hd0,2) and setup (hd0,2) the stage1 files are not found.
<H4xor3d> can anyone tell me why when i do "java -version" in terminal it displays "java version "1.6.0_0"" after ive installed 6u18?
<soreau> Freds: Where you able to get the output?
<soreau> ugh
<nytek_> crdlb: apparently it is having some problems with finding my alsa device. "
<greezmunkey> par14h, You there?
<nytek_> crdlb: "failed to open"
<soreau> Freds: Were*
<Freds> what do you mean?
<par14h> Greezmunkey, Yes, I am.  It's an updated version fro 9.0x that I installed months ago.  It was updated right out of install.  Oddly enough, The USB adapter worked when I used NDISWrapper.  Just not AFTER I updated.
<Freds> i followed the alternative internet access bit
<nytek_> crdlb: that definitely has to be the problem
<soreau> Freds: Are you able to pastebin the command you ran and what output it showed?
<par14h> greezmunkey. Odd that that didn't occur to me before now.
<Freds> it said it didnt understand b43-fwcutter command
<Freds> after i typed: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<powergoal> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to use the Super mod key as both Ctrl and Alt ?
<greezmunkey> par14h, do you remember what the interface was called when it worked? ra0 by chance?
<soreau> Freds: Did you install b43-fwcutter ?
<Freds> i thought thats what i was doing..
<par14h> greezmunkey, No, I believe it was wlan0.  ra0 was my loopback.
<soreau> powergoal: Check gnome-keyboard-properties
<Freds> there is only two download links on that bit
<Freds> i downloaded them both
<crdlb> nytek_: you might have better luck with mpd using pulseaudio instead of alsa like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/364475/comments/1
<greezmunkey> par14h, What chipset is the adapter?
<Freds> b43-fwcutter isnt one of them
<nytek_> crdlb: so change "alsa" to pulseaudio under the type?
<lolhalplz> Hey guys, it's me again. Now when I choose Ubuntu it won't even boot, just shows a blinking underscore.
<TLUL> If I import a key from the gnupg keyserver, how do I tell gpg that it's my key? I generated it on another computer.
<par14h> greezmunkey, I'm sorry.  I know brand, model, serial numbers and the MAC. How do I find Chipset information?
<soreau> Freds: But if you read before that, it tells you to install b43-fwcutter from the cd. Basically, you go to sys>admin>software sources, uncheck everything except the cd, make sure the cd is in the drive, then run sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<greezmunkey> par14h, that info will do, please go ahead.
<crdlb> nytek_: at least on karmic, you can just comment out the alsa audio_output section entirely and uncomment the pulse one below it
<Freds> well i installed ubuntu using a virtual drive
<nytek_> crdlb: kk, ill try that
<Freds> so i have no cd :/
<yellowhat89> help please
<yellowhat89> anyone can help me?
<soreau> ! ask | yellowhat89
<ubottu> yellowhat89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Freds> wouldnt it have just installed it when i installed the os?
<soreau> Freds: How did you install ubuntu then?
<soreau> ! who | Freds
<ubottu> Freds: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<doinel> OK, I have made some progress and have reinstalled my GRUB image to the necessary partition. However, when trying to boot into Ubuntu I still get the word "GRUB" with a flashing cursor. No menu or further activity.
<par14h> greezmunkey: Device = Linksys WUSB54GC.  Serial# = MLF00h813154
<nytek_> crdlb: do i have to reload ncmpc and mpd?
<yellowhat89> sorry, so how to add permission to nobody in ubuntu for mp3 files?
<ekim1> Do I have to use a 64bit version to utilize my 4gigs of ram or will 32bit work?
<Roasted> yes, you need 64 bit to address 4gb of ram
<jmburgess> ekim1: yes you do, but 64 bit is pretty good these days
<crdlb> nytek_: apparently you need to leave the server and sink lines commented
<yellowhat89> @ekim, you need 64bit instead
<Freds> soreau, wouldnt it have already installed with the os?
<nytek_> crdlb: kk
<crdlb> nytek_: restarting mpd should be enough
<greezmunkey> par14h, is the adapter installed in your system now?
<nytek_> crdlb: how do i do that?
<ekim1> will it show up as 3gigs like windoze?
<yellowhat89> anyone know how to add permission to "nobody"in ubuntu for mp3 files?
<par14h> greezmunkey, It's connected and the ndiswrapper has the driver.
<soreau> Freds: I would think not since it tells you to install it
<crdlb> nytek_: sudo service mpd restart
<Freds> soreau, i will have a look through the cd
<H4xor3d> can someone plz help me with installing java 6u18? ive tried multiple times and i get 6u16 when i do "javac -version" in terminal and 6u0 when i do "java -version" in terminal...plz help
<greezmunkey> par14h, OK, open a terminal window please, and type the following: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<greezmunkey> par14h, Then press enter
<nanotube> so when i use the 'scale' plugin on compiz (the mac expose-like one), it excludes the minimized windows from the display. any way to include them? or is that a design limitation?
<nytek_> crdlb: no sound :(
<par14h> greezmunkey - what am I looking for?
<yellowhat89> @ALL, how to add permission to "nobody" in ubuntu for mp3 files?
<crdlb> nytek_: even with the sink and server lines commented?
<nytek_> crdlb: yup
<greezmunkey> par14h, Now unplug the adapter, wait a few seconds, then plug it back in.
<amouge> hey all.. whats the best way to edit websites directly on an ftp server? I tried curlftpfs but after about 10 minutes of being idle it of course closed the connection, and for another 10 minutes my editor hung waiting for a response from server
<soreau> nanotube: You could say it's a design limitation
<amouge> anyone know if there is a way to keep the connection alive so that doesnt happen?
<greezmunkey> par14h, we are going to capture whatever info there is as the device comes up...
<nanotube> soreau: heh, what else could i say? :)
<H4xor3d> so no one will help me thats great....:-(
<Freds> soreau, i have the folder called b43-fwcutter if i put it straight into the place where i took it from but on the os will it be installed, if not what do i type?
<Losha> yellowhat89: files have 3 kinds of permission usually: user (owner), group and 'other' (everyone else). Try setting 'everyone else' to allow read: chmod o+r *.mp3
<nanotube> !patience | H4xor3d
<ubottu> H4xor3d: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<soreau> Freds: But if you read before that, it tells you to install b43-fwcutter from the cd. Basically, you go to sys>admin>software sources, uncheck everything except the cd, make sure the cd is in the drive, then run sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<greezmunkey> H4xor3d, please try to be patient :)
<H4xor3d> mmkay
<par14h> greezmonkey - reconnecting after severaal seconds.  THe log says a lot about mahara...
<nytek_> crdlb: you think i might have to restart?
<crdlb> nytek_: what does the /var/log/mpd/mpd.log file say now?
<Freds> i dont have a cd
<greezmunkey> par14h, OK are you familiar with paste.ubuntu.com ?
<TLUL> My Ubuntu install only boots up right about 50% of the time. How can I find out what's causing the problem (and hopefully fix it)?
<soreau> Freds: Then when you run the b43-fwcutter, make sure you get the exact output if it fails to show us
<Freds> i installed ubuntu on a partitioned drive using a virtual drive
<iflema> nanotube try ringswitcher it does include minimised windows.... not as good as windowpicker however
<k_> i modified the grub2 file but still can't get rid of the menu with kernel options can someone help me?
<nanotube> H4xor3d: why not just use whatever's is the repositories, as the sun-java6-bin package?
<par14h> greezmonkey, no.  Plus, without a network cinnection, How will i get this log to you?
<crdlb> nytek_: I've been playing along, and it worked for me without rebooting
<TLUL> k_: what do you want to get rid of? The OS select screen?
<greezmunkey> par14h, how are you working this now?
<k_> yes
<nytek_> crdlb: problems opning audio device while playing...
<k_> i set timeout at 0
<TLUL> k_: Okay, I was reading about how to do this just a few days ago.
<nytek_> crdlb: its weird, i have sound
<quigger> Can someone help me get ubuntu to recognise my laptops keyboard & touchpad?
<nytek_> crdlb: but no with ncmpc
<TLUL> k_: I'll check. I know there's a fairly simple way to do it...
<nanotube> iflema: what is this 'window picker' you say?
<k_> thanks
<par14h> Greezmunkey, Karmic (9.1) is on a desktop machine.  I have my Vista laptop here, communicating with you.
<H4xor3d> nanotube: umm how?
<nytek_> crdlb: ah, when i restart mpd im getting a listen: bind to 127.0.0.2 failed adress already in use
<H4xor3d> =)
<greezmunkey> par14h, do you have a jump (thumb) drive handy?
<nanotube> H4xor3d: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<iflema> nanotube the scale keybinding for windowpicker
<H4xor3d> junty
<H4xor3d> jaunty*
<amouge> hey all.. whats the best way to edit websites directly on an ftp server? I tried curlftpfs but after about 10 minutes of being idle it of course closed the connection, and for another 10 minutes my editor hung waiting for a response from server
<par14h> greezmunkey - yup.  all set and ready to plug in.  hope it doesn't crash the system.
<nanotube> H4xor3d: and do you want just the runtime, or also the jdk?
<H4xor3d> jdk
<H4xor3d> =)
<yellowhat89> @Losha: chmod: cannot access `*.mp3': No such file or directory
<nanotube> H4xor3d: then just run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk"
<greezmunkey> par14h, Don't borrow trouble :) Copy and paste the output of syslog into a file and transfer it to you winbox, we'll take from there...
<nanotube> H4xor3d: that will install the version from the ubuntu repos, which is 6-13-1... recent enough... :)
<nanotube> H4xor3d: more info: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/sun-java6-jdk
<Losha> yellowhat89: which directory contains your mp3s? You need to cd there before you can do the chmod?
<crdlb> nytek_: my guess would be that mpd didn't shut down properly; you could try sudo service mpd stop, then killing the mpd process if it is still running
<H4xor3d> sun-java6-jdk is already the newest version.
<H4xor3d> java version "1.6.0_0"
<nanotube> iflema: ah so you are just referring to the scale plugin as the 'windowpicker' ok...
<crdlb> nytek_: also, are you using the ubuntu desktop (ie gnome)?
<H4xor3d> after "java -version" in terminal =P
<par14h> greezmunkey, I'm seeing a lot of this going on in the log:  "wpa_Supplicant[759] Association request to the driver failed"
<nytek_> crdlb: brb im going to restart
<yellowhat89> I'm installing kPlaylist, in that site said: Make sure nobody or nogroup can read MP3 files.
<nanotube> H4xor3d: hrm that's strange - did you by any chance install some other java from somewhere else other than the ubuntu repos?
<yellowhat89> I think that it's mean all mp3 files, not only in spesific dir
<nanotube> H4xor3d: because here on intrepid i'm getting "java version "1.6.0_14" and on karmic i'm getting "java version "1.6.0_15"  so if you have jaunty, you shouldn't be getting 1.6.0_0...
<H4xor3d> nanotube: umm ive tried to install manually from a .bin file dl'ed from java's website
<jimisrvrox> hey folks needing some help with this rt2500 I have no ap and nm says its disconnected but thankfully i have no errors in dmesg...
<par14h> greezmunkey, I'm still waiting for the system to give up it's attempt to connect, FYI
<greezmunkey> par14h, control + c in the term window, then copy and paste all captured data into a new file, place that on your jump drive please!
<nanotube> H4xor3d: hrm well maybe if you undo whatever you did with your manual install... ?
<TLUL> k_: I think I know how to do it.
<H4xor3d> ill try deleting the files =P
<flacom> hi all
<k_> TLUL, how?
<greezmunkey> par14h, move the file to your winbox, and open a browser...point it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TLUL> k_: If you open up the terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" then you should see the grub configuration file
<flacom> I need to run this command 'openvpn --config client.ovpn' as root at startup, how can I do that?
<TLUL> In there, remove the # before the part that says "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0"
<k_> ah
<TLUL> k_: Then, once that's removed, you'll need to update the complete settings file.
<TLUL> k_: Typing "sudo update-grub" should do it.
<k_> TLUL, i already did that :/
<k_> TLUL, did not help
<lolhalplz> Must flood to get attention.
<H4xor3d> nanotube: umm deleting files did not work because i do not have permission o.O
<H4xor3d> idk how else to undo
<TLUL> k_: You already uncommented GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and ran update-grub?
<par14h> Greezmunkey:  almost there...
<TLUL> k_: And the timeout is still there? Hmm...
<rasstar> how do you disable the os selection when ubuntu boots?
<k_> it was uncommented to start with
<k_> no timout
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One.
<ubuntuser> could someone help me with the fuzion compiz icon.
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One.
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One.
<FloodBot4> lolhalplz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k_> but i have to hit enter
<yellowhat89> @Losha, i have success for mp3 in spesific dir.
<soreau> ubuntuser: What's wrong with it?
<lolhalplz> </3 flooding
<Losha> yellowhat89: good. So is your problem solved?
<lolhalplz> Help?'
<yellowhat89> any tips to make all mp3 automatically handle by a group?
<jimisrvrox> hey folks needing some help with this rt2500 I have no ap and nm says its disconnected but thankfully i have no errors in dmesg...
<nanotube> H4xor3d: well i don't really know what the sun java manual installer does... so i can't really tell you how to undo it...  generally, you could just delete the files with sudo - but you have to be careful to know precisely what you want to delete...
<nytek_> crdlb: hey, now in my sound preferences its showing a dummy output in the output tab
<yellowhat89> @Losha, yes, but not exactly what i want
<cvd> only in linux!
<par14h> greezmunkey:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/366609/
<JKemp> Can anyone help? I boot ubuntu to live and get sounds of desktop but no picture.
<Losha> yellowhat89: So can you say more about what it is exactly that you want?
<JKemp> Also install gets no picture.
<par14h> greezmunkey: it's a long log
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One.
<crdlb> nytek_: so now sound doesn't work in anything?
<JKemp> The menu on first boot with Try without effects to computer, Install, memtst or w/e comes up but everything past leads to no display.
<soreau> JKemp: Which video card ?
<nytek_> crdlb: nope
<JKemp> soreau: Intel
<H4xor3d> nanotube: well here's the website: https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter;pgid=yYdgaHqkkjVSR0EUPIQsoQ3D0000w5YpMzN9;sid=xJf6mjW75W36mX7dnpqyn9oSW2mc2fj-kXU1Wyilnk2-UQ==?DLWidget=true&AutoWidgetDL=
<malnek> anyone here have experience with Openbox? i want to add a new program to the GUI, and i want the program to be run as sudo in an terminal
<greezmunkey> par14h, hmm... that's ok, give me a bit...
<H4xor3d> dled the  jdk-6u18-linux-i586.bin
<soreau> JKemp: Maybe you can try booting with nomodeset as a kernel param to disable kms
<nytek_> crdlb: wait
<nytek_> i have sound
<JKemp> soreau: okay, also i get a message when booting Backtrack4 that screens found but none usable so assume its same effect.
<nytek_> crdlb: in headphone and out of speakers
<Mimi> Hey, I know I should ask in #conky, but does anyone why conky "stays above" other windows... but very RANDOMLY?  My conky cfg is right, but if I alt-tab or close a program, SOMETIMES it will cause conky to "stay on top" :P
<JKemp> soreau: But when i use fixvesa it works in backtrack, but no way to type that in ubuntu since its not non-graphic startup like backtrack.
<soreau> JKemp: If nomodeset doesn't help you can try using the vesa driver
<ubuntuser> soreau i caont get the icon in applications-systtem tools
<JKemp> soreau: How would i go about doing that?
<nytek_> crdlb: any idea how to turn off the speaker and just use the headphones?
<soreau> ubuntulog: What happens if you run 'fusion-icon' in your terminal?
<JKemp> soreau: Nver had a prob like this b4 :( , lol guess it happens eventually.
<soreau> JKemp: You would have to generate an xorg.conf with 'Xorg -configure' then put the following line in the Device section:  Driver "vesa"
<greezmunkey> par14h, go here and work your way though the suggestion(s) You should be fine! http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/usb-network-adapter-with-ndiswrapper-cant-connect-to-wpa-with-wpa-supplicant-568266/
<nanotube> H4xor3d: that link seems to take me to a blank page... might these be the instructions you're following: http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml
<JKemp> soreau: Okay where would i use Xorg -configure ? Since its not installed i have no cmd line.
<soreau> JKemp: btw, after it starts with a black screen, can you do Ctrl+Alt+F# to get to a console?
<JKemp> soreau: can i use it as a boot parameter?
<JKemp> F#?
<par14h> greezmunkey - will do!  Thanks for the positive direction!
<JKemp> Just any number?
<JKemp> Any F# key i guess =P
<crdlb> nytek_: do you know what sound card you have?
<soreau> yes
<soreau> ! tty | JKemp
<ubottu> JKemp: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<JKemp> soreau: Okay thank you. Later.
<greezmunkey> par14h, if you don't have any luck after a while ask here again. I have to go so good luck.
<nytek_> crdlb: i dont.
<soreau> JKemp: any number between 1-6
<JKemp> soreau: Thank you. Will see if it works. =)
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One.
<crdlb> nytek_: try: lspci | grep -i audio
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One.
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One,
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One..
<lolhalplz> Help, please. When I try to boot ubuntu it won't boot, just shows a blinking underscore. I'm using UNB 9.10 on an Acer Aspire One
<jmburgess> lolhalplz: stop spamming please
<nytek_> crdlb: intel corp 82801G ICH7 Family
<lolhalplz> Nobody is helping me.
<lolhalplz> Which makes me raeg.
<par14h> greezmunkey - are you a member of LinuxQuestions?
<jmburgess> lolhalplz: nobody is helping you because we don't know the answer, and spamming is not how you get it
<lolhalplz> Spam is canned, not words in the internet.
<L00pBack> TLUL, didn't work
<L00pBack> TLUL, i saw no timer
<RDove> lolhalplz, its usually a grub problem if thats the case
<soreau> lolhalplz: Instead of spamming the same message over and over, try explaining your problem better. What version of ubuntu? What have you tried exactly? What is not working?
<jmburgess> lolhalplz: google around, I know people who have gotten UNR running on an Acer before
<L00pBack> TLUL, it waited until i hit enter
<Magicman1264> lolhalplz: I had the same problem with my Toshiba. I found it easier to go back to 9.04
<H4xor3d> nanotube: k thx! ill try this tomorrow as its getting late and need to sleep.....ill be back tomorrow if i still have questions
<lolhalplz> soreau: It's 9.10 Netbook Remix.
<nanotube> H4xor3d: good night ;)
<crdlb> nytek_: this seems to be a common problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/414746
<nytek_> crdlb: do i have to install new drivers or something?
<nytek_> crdlb: ahh, is there a fix?
<nytek_> crdlb: btw, do you know how to launch links from irssi into a web browser? (sorry for my offtopic question)
<lolhalplz> You guys ask for more details, I tell you, you don't help me.
<crdlb> nytek_: in gnome-terminal, you can just right click on them (it recognizes them as urls)
<dumdidumdum> hi i have a problem with compiz/grid. i already activated it. and assigned a shortcut to put left and put right but nothing happened when i use the shortcut. does anyone have an idea?
<nytek_> crdlb: not using gnome termina :(, rxvt-uncide
<soreau> lolhalplz: You only answered one of the questions I gave as suggestions for more info
<soreau> dumdidumdum: Do you have compiz running?
<lolhalplz> I can't try anything.
<mojo_> does anyone run into problem with rake rails:freeze:gems with ruby1.9.1 package?
<lolhalplz> It just shows a blinking underscore when I choose ubuntu at startup.
<nytek_> crdlb: brb
<crdlb> nytek_: http://blog.mfuchs.org/?p=60
<dumdidumdum> i think so. how can i check it? on my other pc it starts automaticly
<sahal`> i'm having session issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395469
<PhantomLink> How can I find out what's wrong with my ubuntu installation?  I need a quick answer because it could restart any moment
<lolhalplz> What's not working? I can't LOAD ubuntu.
<rpwiz> need help with usplash 1.04 script???
<soreau> lolhalplz: You must have did something to get there. You downloaded <?> and copied it to a <?> then tried to boot it but it works <?> with a regular ubuntu 9.10 cd, just not UNR <?>
<PhantomLink> Sometimes the thing restarts before it even gets past the orange splash loading screen
<futurama140> the options on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html dont work. ive tried all of them to fix my screen flicker. can someone help me??
<lolhalplz> Netbook Remix just changes the interface.
<Blue1> futurama140: okay obvious things - you do have the right driver installed, and you ru 50 or 60 hz power?
<LoopB4ck> TLUL, got option 2
<futurama140> Bluel: i do have the right drivers installed, and i dont know what frequency my power is.
<Blue1> futurama140: are you in the united states?
<futurama140> Bluel: yes.
<TLUL> LoopB4ck: Then I have no idea why it's not accepting the configuration file.
<Blue1> futurama140: ok
<yellowhat89> @Losha, actually I want a "nobody" or "nogroup" can automatically have permission to mp3 file,
<TLUL> LoopB4ck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub%20(file)
<TLUL> That's all I can find on it.
<LoopB4ck> thx anyway
<Blue1> futurama140: go into System/Preferences/Display (say no to use use the extensions)/and look at refresh rate - should be set to 60
<dumdidumdum> compiz is running shortcuts like alt+tab are working
<DrDuck> :D
<futurama140> Bluel: i have 2 options, 50hz, and 51hz, it is set to 50hz.
<Blue1> futurama140: in the u.s. it is 60 hz  if it's not set to that then that is your problem
<Blue1> futurama140: what version of the nvidia driver are you using?
<futurama140> Bluel: i cant change it to 60hz, before i installed the drivers it was 60hz, how can i change that?
<futurama140> Bluel: 185 i believe. the newest.
<Blue1> futurama140: let me see what driver I have installed here brb
<soreau> dumdidumdum: Have you tried restarting compiz since setting the grid settings? I heard someone else had a similar problem where restarting fixed it somehow
<Blue1> futurama140: i had problems with the 185 driver --
<^Phantom^> Something is seriously retarded with my ubuntu installation!  It keeps restarting out of the blue for no reason at all
<lolhalplz> I got the Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix, burnt to CD, ran the live CD, used USB Creator function to put on a usb, put usb in laptop, installed ubuntu to laptop.
<^Phantom^> (PhantomLink here)
<lolhalplz> laptop = netbook
<lolhalplz> in my above post.
<Blue1> futurama140: so I used the 173 driver -- and it works fine -- also had problems with the 180 dirver
<lolhalplz> help?
<Blue1> futurama140: but that's causing your flicker --
<message144> If I rsync backup my drive and I have an account which is encrypted with ecryptfs, should I make my backup with the decrypted data or with the encrypted data? Any suggestions?
<dumdidumdum> soreau: how can i do that?
<futurama140> Blue1: so i should install the 173 and try that? i had heard anything less than 180 wouldnt work with 9.10
<Blue1> lolhalplz: you need to set up in your bios to boot off of a usb device
<^Phantom^> I mean I am having a b**** of a time trying to back up my data that I want to keep
<soreau> dumdidumdum: Try 1) Installing simple-ccsm 2) Select None, then the Custom radio button in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects
<nytek_> crdlb: ok im back. any ideas?
<rpwiz> rpwizard1
<Blue1> futurama140: I dunno YMMV (your mileage may vary) - It's worth trying the 180 driver once
<crdlb> nytek_: did you see the link about urxvt?
<ofosho> I am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix, but when i try to install the installer says that it cannout unmount /cdrom
<liobam> hi, how would i go about making my alt or ctrl key emit a space key event? my space bar on this laptop has broken
<nytek_> crdlb: ill look
<^Phantom^> I mean, it even restarts in the middle of me copying my files over to my backup drive.
<futurama140> Blue1: i may just try the 173. ill give that a shot and be back to let you know how it goes.
<sahal`> i dont know why gnome wont load on one of the usernames on this computer
<Blue1> futurama140: kewl --
<Blue1> futurama140: fwiw - I am running 64 bit
<nytek_> crdlb: cool thanks. any ideas on the sound issue?
<lolhalplz> Blue1: I installed it to my computer, hurr durr.
<Losha> message144: judging from the number of people who show up here saying they 'forgot' their encryption key, or that their encrypted filesystem won't decrypt, I would say back it up unencrypted, but keep it somewhere very safe.....
<message144> Losha, so that is fairly common?
<futurama140> Blue1: ok, im running 32bit
<Blue1> futurama140: I am running v 173.14.20 of the nvidia driver --
<soreau> How do you stop/start/restart gdm in karmic again?
<nytek_> crdlb: wow, it just changed to my default sound card. now i can change to headphone output.
<Blue1> soreau: i do a sudo service gdm restart
<soreau> CAPcap: Ok, here
<crdlb> nytek_: are you using usb headphones?
<Blue1> lolhalplz: okay I thought you were having trouble booting the install usb drive
<soreau> ! tty | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<nytek_> crdlb: nope
<soreau> Blue1: stop and start work too, right?
<soreau> CAPcap: Try it out. Just press Ctrl+Alt+F1 then Ctrl+Alt+F7 again
<Blue1> soreau: oops sorry sudo /etc/init.d/gdm <start/stop/restart>
<Losha> message144: hard to say: it depends on you hardware, and your skill level. Which is more important to you? Being able to recover the data after a disk failure, or having no-one able to read it without authorization under any circumstances?
<soreau> Blue1: I thought it was the first command you posted, only in karmic
<crdlb> nytek_: so what isn't working now?
<Blue1> soreau: but you can still do the same thing with sudo service
<soreau> Blue1: ok
<CAPcap> ok that brought me to a black sceen with some stuff and then back here.
<dumdidumdum> soreau; thank you it worked
<soreau> dumdidumdum: Cool :)
<dumdidumdum> :)
<nytek_> crdlb: everything is working, but when i plug in the headphones i need to go into the sound options and changed the sound output to headphones
<futurama140> Blue1: should i reboot after installing the drivers? also, do you get the strange pixelation when trying to reboot or shut down, and if so, is there a fix for it?
<Blue1> futurama140: it's easier - yes reboot
<Blue1> futurama140: yeah the reboot should fix that...
<ofosho> i am trying to install unr 9.10 on an asus eee pc, but the installer says that it cannot umount /cdrom in order to complete the install
<message144> Losha, Its of course a tough call, but I think recovering the data quickly is a priority. I suppose I will just need to store the drive in a safe place
<CAPcap> soreau now what?
<Blue1> ofosho: did you md5sum the downloaded iso file?
<Zylstra555> can someone check this URL for me and tell me if it is working? www.zylblog.info
<futurama140> Blue1: all the drivers ive used so far have caused the weird pixel streaks on the screen which during that time the keyboard becomes unresponsive until i manually press the power button.
<ofosho> i believe the partitioner is trying to install to the USB stick, not the HD
<ofosho> the md5 is fine
<futurama140> Blue1: will reboot now, brb.
<Blue1> futurama140: it me be a peculiarity of your system
<Blue1> ofosho: what device is it trying to install to?
<lolhalplz> soreau: Solution?
<nytek_> crdlb: btw, i dont have a mouse wheel. :( netbook :(
<^Phantom^> Well, I guess I'll have to figure out the problem myself.  I hope I can get my files all backed up within the next year with the restarting bullcrap going on.  :(
<soreau> CAPcap: See my private message
<Losha> message144: I understand. I think encrypting the data on an internet connected machine, or a stealable laptop is probably reasonable. For the secure backup, I'd go for accessibility and rely on keeping it in a safe place
<Blue1> nytek_: the problem with my netbook is the touch pad is too sensitive even at the lowest setting
<slzar> is there a site with statistics about how many people use linux (and specifically ubuntu)?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Any issues using the Update manager to go from 8.10 to 9.04?
<slzar> I hear so many numbers tossed aorund
<crdlb> nytek_: you can emulate it by pressing left and right
<nytek_> Blue1: i have that problem too, but you will get use to it. are you new to the netbook style of touchpad
<futurama140> Blue1: i am back, and i just got this message when loading ubuntu:
<Blue1> dsnyders: advice (personal exp) backup /etc/ and /home and do a fresh install upgrades don't work
<nytek_> [freenode/#ubuntu]
<Losha> slzar: very hard to get numbers. I think some magazine did a survey once. About as reliable as government unemployment statistics...
<c_nick> Hi I lost out on my path can i regenerate it
<^Phantom^>  I swear to god I'm gonna microwave this goddamn thing or something!
<futurama140> Blue1: ok it wont paste, but it says the driver is not supported by this card, i am running in low graphics mode, and it says that it sees i have a monitor but it cant identify it.
<c_nick> there was a command which i recently used to regenerate my PATH .. but i lost track of that command
<Blue1> nytek_: yes new to netbook
<hiatus> Slzar: since linux can be installed without a corporation spying on you and can come from multi vendors, its impossible to tell
<^Phantom^> I can't even fucking backup my PICTURES to my backup drive without it restarting in the middle of the copying process!
<^Phantom^> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH MY UBUNTU!?
<ofosho> blue1, i manually selected the HD, but it may still be trying to use the swap from the stick
<ciber>  /join #ubuntu-mx  + ENTER
<Blue1> rule #1 in dealing with digitial devices -- always have a path back to the way it was before you mucked it up - -rule #2 - always follow rule #1
<Blue1> ofosho: usually usb drive are like sdcx -- is it trying to install to that?
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  Try from the Live Session Option
<message144> Losha, any reccommendations if i should use --device with rsync when backing up?
<nytek_> Blue1: yeah, i had the same problem but im getting use to it
<nytek_> crdlb: btw, thank you so much for all the help.
<^Phantom^> c_nick: And how do I get to the Live CD option?
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: I think its to do with your mobo.. your mobo may perhaps failed.. I had recently got the similar problems
<Blue1> nytek_: if you find a good solution though, let me know - http://www.pkill-9.com
<^Phantom^> c_nick:  I mean Live Session option*
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  you need a Ubuntu CD
<dsnyders> Blue1, Fresh install, eh?  I suppose I need to burn a CD, or can I install directly from the internet yet?
<Blue1> futurama140: what was the error message?
<c_nick> or a boot able Ubuntu USB
<yellowhat89> @Losha, are you still with me?
<Zylstra555> can someone check this URL for me and tell me if it is working? www.zylblog.info  -- It's causing a redirect loop on my computer for some odd reason.
<Blue1> dsnyders: install cd
<ray_> does anyone use boxee on ubuntu jaunty?
<zen_master_soso> <- new to IRC (shame) Is there an IRC newbie channel?
<futurama140> Blue1: it says the driver is not supported by this card, i am running in low graphics mode, and it says that it sees i have a monitor but it cant identify it.
 * ^Phantom^ cries
<Out_Cold> zen_master_soso, you mean for icr tips?
<Losha> message144: no need to preserve devices or special files. If you have to replace your hardware that stuff all changes anyway. Just backup the stuff you can't replace
<Blue1> futurama140: yeah it can't identify mine either - but can you set the refresh rate, and the resolution?
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  Boot from the CD select the live session - without installing to the m/c and there mount your HDDs which you want to use to transfer data.. and try ..
<Losha> yellowhat89: I don't think I can help you further, sorry...
<^Phantom^> c_nick: I accidentally broke my Live CD and that machine is the only one I have that I can burn one with.
<zen_master_soso> yeah - just a few commands that I need to know. I just don't want to look like an IRC idiot.
<futurama140> Blue1: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<message144> Losha, so you dont recommend backing up system files? Should I just stick to /var, /etc, and /home ?
<dsnyders> zen_master_soso, All you have to do is ask your question and monitor the channel.  Everybody looks like an idiot at one time or another.
<Blue1> futurama140: okay so try that...
<Out_Cold> zen_master_soso, http://rblondon.blogspot.com/2008/05/tips-to-register-to-freenode-irc-ubuntu.html
<yellowhat89> @Losha, thanks. I think i'll just make it one by one... :D
<Blue1> futurama140: WAIT
<dsnyders> zen_master_soso, You won't find a better Ubuntu channel than right here.
<zen_master_soso> can't read blogspot, thanks. I'm in China
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  I suggest get your ass to ur friends place.. !! and get a cd from him.. or ask Ubuntu to ship a cd to you.. wait for a month n work someplace else.. :P
<zen_master_soso> (American in China)
<Out_Cold> zen_master_soso, it doesn't mention these commands: /join #some-channel, /msg nickserv help, /msg chanserv help, /msg alis help
<c_nick> you dont really need a CD.. you can also load ubuntu onto a USB and boot from that
<zen_master_soso> what is chanserv?
<Blue1> c_nick: yes
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  make a USB bootable disk
<dsnyders> zen_master_soso, One tip, though.  This is a busy channel, so put the name of the person you are replying to at the beginning of your comments.
<zen_master_soso> dsndyers: thanks!
<hiatus> I prefer to boot from usb, it tends to be faster
<ciber>  /join #ubuntu-mx  + ENTER
<Out_Cold> zen_master_soso, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml might be of more assistance
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: go to Ubuntu Forums i think there are loads of help offered there.. or best install image-writer "sudio apt-get install image-writer" and then use that make a bootable disk and u are all set to go
<Losha> message144: there are a handful of files in /etc that I find useful to backup e.g. fstab, auto.master, exports etc. but unless your config is very unusual, only /home is irreplaceable. I don't even bother with /var
<zen_master_soso> @Outcold: thx
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: even 1 GB thumbdrive is good enough for you :) I dont think i need a CD
<^Phantom^> c_nick: It seems to restart sooner if I use x-chat
<Out_Cold> zen_master_soso, chanserv, nickserv, alis are all services offered on freenode.. check out /msg <service> help for more info
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  try my option and see
<ciber>  /server irc.freenode.net
<nytek_> crdlb: brilliant, clicking both buttoms work with opening links
<^Phantom^> c_nick: I'm a failfag,  I swear I am the only person that doesn't have a usb flash drive
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: if you use Ubuntu 9.10 which comes with Pidgin you can use that for connecting to IRC you dont even need an XCHAT or XCHAT_gnome :)
<slzar> < on pidgin now
<ciber>  / join #ubuntu-mx
<Blue1> ^Phantom^: im lazy and use pidgin - the trick is, that if you go onto a different network - -you have to have a different nick
<zen_master_soso> @OUt_cold: got it. did /msg help chanserv and I don't think I'll be needing it because I'm not going to become an admin or anything. Just need to know how to join channels and chat (which I haven't been able to figure out yet ;)
<futurama140> Blue1: after doing what the message said, and rebooting, i get the same error when booting, and when trying to use the nvidia tool.
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  do you have another Operating System
<Out_Cold> zen_master_soso, i sent you a private message, look for it on the side
<Some_Person> I'm having trouble with Java in Epiphany -- it isn't working at all
<^Phantom^> I used to have an 8gb flash drive but it got stolen just recently
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: Install Windows.. try copying there and see.. you do get free software to read and write to an ext3 HDD
<Blue1> futurama140: okay let's try this -- go into System/Preferences/Display/(say no)
<c_nick> so basically you dont really require Linux to read an ext3 HDD
<^Phantom^> i used to have XP home on the internal drive, but it got virus'd :(
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  reinstall
<futurama140> Blue1: refresh says 0hz wont let me change it.
<aleksej> Hallo
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  you have to get your ass working if you want some results :P
<^Phantom^> c_nick: I tried to read the linux drive from that windows install before the virus but it wasn't able to read anything on it
<Blue1> futurama140: yeah I was going to tell you this is what I did - I skipped the nvidia setup crap
<c_nick> Ok i have a question .. i screwed up my path.. is there any way i can get back the default one
<^Phantom^> I tried it on another windows computer and same thing
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  try other s/w... i got one which was able to read
<c_nick> but i dont remember the name
<aleksej> Can I ask a stupid question?
<Blue1> aleksej: no charge go for it.
<^Phantom^> I think it is probably because ubuntu is on an external drive, or do I need to unencrypt my home folder for it to work?
<^Phantom^> Cause I've read that it won't work unless you unencrypt the home folder.
<aleksej> I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my notebook, and sound does not work.
<Blue1> aleksej: okay dumb answer -- did you do all the updates?
<aleksej> Yeah.
<sayed> I installed a USB sound card to interface with my sterio but it only works for OSS and with rhythmbox. VLC or the generic movie player do not play Audio. How do I correct this?
<paissad> hi all, is it possible to block updates for some packages so that "aptitude safe-upgrade " does not update those softwares ?
<Blue1> aleksej: okay what type of card?  hint  lspci | grep Audio
<paissad> for example, i want no to receive anylonger update for the kernel !
<futurama140> Blue1: what kind of card are you running though?
<Blue1> futurama140: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<rudolf_> i want to learn linux...so with which topic i should begin?
<aleksej> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Blue1> rudolf_: good book -- linux in a nutshell
<futurama140> Blue1: ah, thats probably why the older driver is working for yours then. i suppose ill just try various drivers until i find one that works, or something.
<paissad> is it possible to block updates for some packages so that "aptitude safe-upgrade " does not update those softwares ?
<Blue1> aleksej: I have never dealt with HD so -- I can't help maybe someone else can
<jumbers> Is there any way to have Ubuntu stop remembering the programs that are open? I clicked Remember Current Applications once and now every time I start up, it opens the same things
<Blue1> futurama140: sorry I couldn't be of more help - what card do you have?
<bastid_raZor> !pinning | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<futurama140> Blue1: im trying to play several graphically intense games and bypassing the nvidia setup shit just didnt cut it when i tried it :/
<Blue1> futurama140: I am able to run compiz okay here...
<futurama140> Blue1: im running a cheap geforce 210.
<nytek_> Blue1: what netbook do you have?
<Blue1> futurama140: you may need an older driver -- I don't know
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: do you mean every time you log in it has the same apps open as when you logged out?
<Blue1> nytek_: acer aspire
<futurama140> Blue1: i see a lot about compiz in the forums and such but i have no clue what it is.
<nytek_> Blue1: how much do you enjoy it?
<Blue1> nytek_: well I did write an article on it
<Blue1> futurama140: I dunno put compiz into youtube and that should show you better then I can explain
<nytek_> Blue1: send me the link!
<Blue1> nytek_: I'll send you the non ip one:  http://dhbctucson.org/wordpress/?p=305
<Blue1> nytek_: non internationalpress -- it can be a bit complicated
<futurama140> Blue1: ok, well thanks for the help though, im sure i'll either figure it out or someone around here will get a mental click from something i say and know exactly how to fix it from experience lol. its all about the mental "click"
<nytek_> Blue1: kk
<Blue1> futurama140: best of luck - sorry I couldn't be of better assistance
<rudolf_> blue1, i have got that book
<rudolf_> and i will start with it from today only
<hiatus> What's futurama140's problem?
<aleksej> Blue1: Which model of Acer Aspire?
<Blue1> rudolf_: it's a good place to start - but hey ask questions - that's what we're here for - ru currently running windows?
<rudolf_> yeah
<Blue1> aleksej: I'm gonna say - d250 does that sound right?
<nytek_> Blue1: im having some trouble with my headphone jack
<Blue1> nytek_: I bought usb headphones...
<nytek_> Blue1: :(
<rudolf_> currently using windows...so i am totally a newbie
<nytek_> Blue1: you couldnt find a fix?
<Blue1> rudolf_: you may want to start with wubi - it's linux that runs under windows
<lavin> im having trouble hadding repo's do i just got to "software sources-other sources-add source-enter repo-reload" but nothing is happening
<aleksej> Blue1> d250?
<mkagan> Hi I'm having an issue reinstalling GRUB after windows wiped it out. I try running sudo grub from a live cd but it says its not installed
<Blue1> nytek_: naw wanted to use it on my desktop too
<Blue1> aleksej: let me look
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | mkagan
<ubottu> mkagan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nytek_> Blue1: my problem is that when i plug in my headphones it plays out both the speaker and the headphones
<rudolf_> blue1, i also have fedora and ubuntu DVDs.....are they not suitable for me?
<aleksej> Blue1: At what?
<Blue1> aleksej: yeah it just says d250 on it...
<aleksej> Blue1: It?
<Blue1> aleksej: I stupidly opted for 2 g of ram - god forbid I should ever use that much ram - the acer aspire - my netbook
<c_nick> how to reset the path in ubuntu
<^Phantom^> c_nick: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3  <-- is that a good one?
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: hello. you still need help? i think i found it...
<jumbers> onetinsoldier: Sure, you found a solution?
<Aboba> Anyone have any ideas why my wireless is capping out at about 60kB/sec on a fresh install of 9.10 when I was getting 800kB/sec+ on 9.04?
<mkagan> bastid_raZor, so i take it its because im booting from a 9.10 cd? should i just boot from an 8.04 cd to run sudo grub?
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: maybe you have to try it out
<Skarpio> hi i have a problem with konversation, to open got an announcement that it had detected the sound hardware had been removed or something, I hit yes and now I hear no notice and if they are established, the sound hardware is properly connected, since all other pc sounds, music, videos can be heard to perfection ... someone can tell me how to configure the audio output to be used konversation? I use the gnome environment
<airtonix> Aboba, no idea but : assume you are in control of the access point ?
<Aboba> airtonix, correct
<Blue1> Aboba: what type of wireless card?
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: i'm not certain if this is what you're looking for, but try here... System - Preferences --> Startup Applications --> Options tab
<Aboba> Blue1, PCI using rtl8180 driver
<jumbers> onetinsoldier: Well, I clicked that button and now it remembers the same applications every time
<tomatoes7> what up geoff918?
<mkagan> anyone, is there a reason why grub isnt installed on a 9.10 live cd?
<Blue1> Aboba: good support for that - dunno -- I had problems with my wireless on my netbook - had to backport
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: do you have the option 'Automatically remember running applications when logging out' checked?
<nyaa> awlright! I'm starting to build a computer and I want it to be compatible with at least ubuntu and maybe redhat too, where should I look?
<tomatoes7> i got grub installed on my system from the 9.10 cd
<bastid_raZor> mkagan: did you check the link ubottu sent you?
<^Phantom^> k i'll try after this batch of files fin=
<jumbers> onetinsoldier: It's currently unchecked. It remembers what was running when I clicked that button about a week ago
<mkagan> tomatoes7, were you able to run sudo grub from a terminal while running a 9.10 livecd
<Blue1> mkagan: the idea is that you can't mess up your install with the livecd
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: roger. hmmm, i'm not sure. i'll try to look a little more though
<Aboba> Blue1, Thanks
<^Phantom^> OMG OMG OMG  I was not remembering right.  It was my 8GB SD card that got stoled, not my 8GB flash driv
<Blue1> rudolf_: you can use what ever distro you like but wubi is a version of linux that runs under windows -- so you don't have to do anything complicated
<pauloricardoas> hi people
<indus> an installer
<rudolf_> okies
<indus> not a version
<rudolf_> i am going to download it now
 * ^Phantom^ hurries and copies the contents of the flash drive to this computer so he can make a live stick with it
<AK|laptop> Anybody know of a Zork client for Linux? I'm searching around and can't find one.
<mkagan> bastid_raZor, it seems that in order to keep both bootloaders (i.e. dualboot) i need to run grub from a live cd
<Blue1> rudolf_: do you need the link for wubi?
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: what about the 'Startup Programs' tab on that same little preference app i had you pull up. does your app show up in that tab?
<mkagan> which is what i cant seem to do as it is not there
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son just installed Karmic Koala 9.10 and is looking at gnome-look.org for themes. He wants to know if he should use gtk 1.x or gtk 2.x themes. Is there a way to tell which gtk Ubuntu uses?
<rudolf_> yeah.
<CAPcap> how do i make the grub2 menu open each time my computer boots?
<rudolf_> give me please
<bastid_raZor> mkagan: you're not reading the page.. i do not see 'sudo grub' anywhere on the page linked
<Blue1> rudolf_: hang just a sec
<indus> littlegirl, doesnt really matter i think
<rudolf_> k
<jumbers> onetinsoldier: Negative
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: darn. roger
<^Phantom^> I just happened to have downloaded the 9.10 livecd before the restart thing began, so I'll make a livestick with it and see if it also restarts without notice.
<littlegirl> indus: I hope not, but is there a way to find out if it does?
<indus> littlegirl, i think it only says that the theme used to come with older gtk
<Blue1> rudolf_: http://wubi-installer.org/
<indus> littlegirl, but just for info, ubuntu uses gtk 2
<mkagan> bastid_raZor,  under "preserving WIndows Bootloader" which is what I am trying to do
<jumbers> onetinsoldier: If all else fails, I'll close everything and click the button again
<rudolf_> thanx
<tomatoes7> geoff918, give me a sign that you are alive
<onetinsoldier> jumbers: good luck
<indus> littlegirl, well,just drag and drop the theme,and if it doesnt install ,its the wrong theme
<Geoff918> I'm here
<Blue1> rudolf_: if you have questions - come back
<rudolf_> sure
<Ganymede> looks like karmic uses gtk 2.18.3
<tomatoes7> thank god
<littlegirl> indus: Thanks, hehe, that's a good way to find out. (:
<littlegirl> Ganymede: How did you find out?
 * littlegirl uses Kubuntu.
<littlegirl> This is our first time with Ubuntu, and he's checking it out before me. (:
<^Phantom^> c_nick: is there any way to make just a livecd partition on a usb stick?
<rudolf_> blue1, the link you gave is reported to be broken
<mkagan> bastid_raZor, it says "Type grub which makes a GRUB prompt appear". When I do it on a 9.10 livecd it says it needs to be installed
<tomatoes7> when does 10.4 get officially released?
<^Phantom^> c_nick: ...or is it better to just use the entire stick?
<Geoff918> April 29th, 2010
<Aboba> What is the 9.10 equivilent of the 8.10 /grub/menu.lst?
<nyaa> what's a good place to see if ubuntu is compatible with certain motherboards etc?
<indus> nyaa, this is , but ubuntu works with almost all boards
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  usually its the entire stick
<littlegirl> nyaa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Geoff918> Aboba: there really isn't an equivalent. What are you trying to accomplish? there are some items in a directory that have codes as to their precedence. If you want to turn something off, you can do so there with a chmod -x type command.
<nyaa> indus well I'm starting to plan out a desktop for moderate gaming and a ton of stupid experiments, I want to make sure it works well. is there a recommended board or?  oh.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  Aboba
<ubottu> Aboba: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> nyaa, anything is recommended as far as its a good name brand
<airtonix> Aboba, just out of interests sake i looked in the directory : /etc/grub.d/
<Aboba> Geoff918, I'm trying to add pci=nomsi to my boot automatically, since it is required to detect my sata hard drive
<bastid_raZor> mkagan: are you missing the previous step?
<littlegirl> indus: Anything but the ASRock K10N78M board which my son just installed. Apparently that board will not let him set up a static IP for his life.
<indus> littlegirl, thats not a board problem really
<airtonix> Aboba, the file : /etc/grub.d/xx_custom might interst you (replace xx with some unique number)
<littlegirl> indus: It's got built in ethernet.
<Geoff918> Aboba: okay I'd have to research that one for you. The configuration is done automatically by the "update-grub" command. The output you'll see in the grub.cfg file or whatever it is (granted, I'm going off memory not having worked with it for some months)
<^Phantom^> c_nick: k thx, i'll move the data off of it real quick...also I just noticed upon my second look at the image that it's a xubuntu 9.10 session...will that still work for what I want to do?
<Aboba> airtonix, yea I was just looking through those
<mkagan> bastid_raZor, the one that says boot from a cd?
<c_nick> yeah sure
<c_nick> Xubuntu Ubuntu Kubuntu all are nearly the same
<lolhalplz> Hey guys.
<LuksPartition> is 30c, or 86f a good temp for a hard-drive on ubuntu server?
<lolhalplz> Just wanted to say my problems are solved.
<c_nick> all you need is to backup your data.. just concentrate on that :)
<lolhalplz> Bye.
<airtonix> Aboba, looks fairly interesting to be honest... the whole setup seems to provide alot more oppurtunity for intersting things
<c_nick> then you can play around figuring whats what
<c_nick> Best of Luck
<airtonix> c_nick, you talking to someone in particular ?
<c_nick> yeah .. ^Phantom^
<^Phantom^> c_nick: thankies...
<c_nick> welcome
<^Phantom^> heh i'm also gonna go look in my bucket of burned cds and see if i don't just happen to have another livecd buried in there somewhere heh
 * airtonix wonders about the percentage of neglected support requests due to the difficulty of tracing a conversation
<Aboba> Geoff918, You have to update the files in /etc/grub.d/ then run update-grub to rebuild your grub.cfg file
<^Phantom^> liveusb is faster, though, isn't it?
<Geoff918> Aboba: that's true, yeah
<^Phantom^> oh sweet i have a 9.10 livecd
 * ^Phantom^ tries it
<^Phantom^> c_nick: i have a bucket full of burned cds that i just toss them into when i'm done using them, and it has like 50 or so in it
<c_nick> ^Phantom^:  I think USB is faster.. but it should not make like a hugh difference..
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: ok i hope u find what u r looking for in that bucket of urs
<rww> LiveUSB is much faster than LiveCD for me.
<^Phantom^> c_nick: ...and the 7th cd i pulled out is a live 9.10 i made to try installing on an old dell, but the old dell sucks and it didn't work so i just tossed the cd in there.  i hope it works
<Geoff918> LiveUSB is WAY faster for me
<paissad> if i want not to upgrade anymore the kernel, which action should i do ? .. echo "linux-image-generic hold" | dpkg --set-selections OR echo "linux-image-generic-2.6.31-17 hold" | dpkg --set-selections ?
<c_nick> ^Phantom^: no problems.. it should work
<^Phantom^> heh i hope so
<^Phantom^> cause i do have one in that bucket that was a failed burn
<LuksPartition> is 30c, or 86f a good temp for a hard-drive on ubuntu server?
<Out_Cold> LuksPartition, i used to run at 50C
<onetinsoldier> paissad: you can use aptitude --> sudo aptitude hold <package_name>
<paissad> LuksPartition, 30°C is ok
<LuksPartition> Out_Cold: ok :-P
<Out_Cold> LuksPartition, just make sure there is airflow and all is good..
<paissad> onetinsoldier, actually, i hesitate between the real package i should block .... linux-image-generic or linux-image-$VERSION-generic ?
<DaZ> 30 is cold >:
<LuksPartition> Out_Cold: I put a fan in recently to help with that
<Out_Cold> LuksPartition, my tower box has 3 fans... 2 in/out 1 cpu
<onetinsoldier> paissad: probably both. you'll have to figure that out ;-)
<LuksPartition> Out_Cold: this machine has drives screwed in where the cd/dvd used to be so I put a fan in the front, not blowing on the disks but venting, and it seems to be working really well so far.
<Geoff918> paissad: the generic is just the meta-package
<Out_Cold> LuksPartition, with 30C i'd say so
<paissad> Geoff918, and then ? ... i should block the linux-image-$version-generic ?
<Geoff918> paissad: I'd just try both, the kernel should still be there regardless of update. It shouldn't just delete old kernels
<^Phantom^> ooh that 9.10 loading bar is kinda cool looking :D
<LuksPartition> Out_Cold: yea, thats what hddtemp is telling me about the sata disk, its saying the ide has no sensor which im not sure if it does or not.
<Geoff918> paissad: you may as well it really shouldn't hurt anything
<paissad> Geoff918, i did delete old kernels already, but i just don't want to upgrade anymore ! :)
<Out_Cold> LuksPartition, i remember an old windows app that used ide temp guages so i am pretty sure they are implemented.
<CAPcap> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?!
<CAPcap> how do i save and exit after that?
<Geoff918> paissad: well, you're going about it correctly. You can do the pinning option, or you could just make sure you're not selecting the kernel packages on upgrade manually (I know, far less elegant)
<LuksPartition> Out_Cold: oh yea, hddtemp will show the temp of an ide drive, its just whether or not it has a sensor, and if it does whether or not the drive is in the database for hddtemp.
<Out_Cold> CAPcap, ctrl + x, y (yes)
<^Phantom^> If this runs for a while without -
<CAPcap> thats Out_Cold
<LuksPartition> Out_Cold: thats what I gained from the manual anyway
<^Phantom^> oh oh oh
<Out_Cold> CAPcap, ctrl + x, y (yes), enter ;)
<^Phantom^> hey something i didn't know before
<Out_Cold> ^Phantom^, i always learn more from in here than i help... always something new, not used, unknown..
<Out_Cold> ubottu is my study buddy ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^Phantom^> this livecd session has a little disk with an orange trangle containing a ! inside of it that says one or more disks are failing.
<Out_Cold> my unintelligent study buddy
<Out_Cold> ^Phantom^, may need to run fsck in terminal
<LuksPartition> ^Phantom^: is it a smart-status report ?
<robert__> in the login session whats the difference between xubuntu desktop and xfce desktop besides how they look?
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: That's not so cool. It's usually pretty accurate, though. If you use Pamplimpsest you should be able to run a full scan and find out *what* is the status report actually complaining about
<Aboba> Anyone have any ideas why my wireless is capping out at about 60kB/sec on a fresh install of 9.10 when I was getting 800kB/sec+ on 9.04?
<^Phantom^> It says the 120 GB Hard Disk (the internal one, not my ubuntu one) has many bad sectors in bold red lettering.  Could that be the reason the machine keeps restarting?
<robert__> in the login session whats the difference between xubuntu desktop and xfce desktop besides how they look?
<kinja-sheep> mr-not-so-rich.  Go away. :(
<zen_master_soso> Out_Cold: back using xchat
<kinja-sheep> robert__: Not lot of differences in functionality, I would imagine.
<Out_Cold> kinja-sheep, in xchat and most other clients you can hide join/part messages
<DaZ> robert__: /etc/X11/sessions/
<DaZ> and check it [;
<nascentmind> hi. When i upgraded from hardy to karmic there was a problem with adobe plugin and it is in an inconsistent state. how do i fix it?
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, have you tried 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install [appname]'?
<Out_Cold> !flash | nascentmind, start here:
<ubottu> nascentmind, start here:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kinja-sheep> Out_Cold: Yeah. I made a XChat theme so join/part are dark-gray on background is less annoying. All messages are white (ie convo). :)
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, yes i have done that.
<kinja-sheep> s/background/black background
<nomnex> Help with permissions: How do I change recursively the folders perms in (default) "dwxr-xr-x" and the files inside the folders in (default) "-rw-r--r--" with one command? when I chmod -R, folders&files change
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, it says dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--remove):Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kinja-sheep> nomnex: Run a command for (inside).  Then run another command (w/o recursive).
<zen_master_soso> nomnex, good one. had that before. try: chmod +d `find . -type f`
<Geoff918> nomnex: are you sure you want to go recursive with something like that? I think I broke my ubuntu install 2 or 3 times the first couple months I was using it because of commands such as that
<rwhr> Hi everyone, I'm looking for an app that will help with basic stock control of a car clubs merchandise, can someone here help me or direct me to the correct channel? Thanks.
<nomnex> zen_master_soso, gotta try this. thanks
<Out_Cold> rwhr, like excel or different?
<Geoff918> rwhr: stock control--such as a database? or what are you looking for?
<zen_master_soso> nomnex, find lists the files that match recursively, but you can limit the depth
<nomnex> zen_master_soso, how do I limit depth?
<Flannel> meh?
<rww> Flannel: ur doin it rong :(
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, any chance of a fix?
<zen_master_soso> nomnex, man find, i think it's --depth 1
<kinja-sheep> Flannel: Thank you. :)
<rwhr> Yes and yes. I found an excel database template, but I need something out of the box that will work for me. I'm also running open office, but I couldn't find anything for that either.
<nomnex> zen_master_soso, thanks a bunch
<Flannel> kinja-sheep: Should've pinged #ubuntu-ops earlier :)
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, Adobe flash is still giving me problems on my system.
<kinja-sheep> Flannel: should/could/would.  Next time, buddy. :)
<^Phantom^> Flannel, I doubt it's connection problems.
<DaZ> nomnex: chmod +x $(find . -maxdepth 1  -type d)
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, well i just want to remove it from my system. it has broken my apt i guess.
<DaZ> imo works :f
<Geoff918> rwhr: If you're looking for a good database setup, perhaps PostgreSQL? Of course, OpenOffice.org has Base which uses HSQL if you use the native server in it
<Out_Cold> rwhr, excel sheets work in open office, but you can create your own... or maybe find something that uses SQL
<^Phantom^> That person is always getting the excess flood thing.  I'll bet they're trying to spam somewhere...
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, should i do a dpkg --remove packagename ?
<^Phantom^> OH OH OH I now know that it's not my ubuntu install that's doing the restarts!!!!  It just restarted while I was in the livecd session!  I'm gonna pull out that internal drive and see if maybe that is what's making the system restart like it does.
<nomnex> DaZ, Nice, thanks
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, don't know. sorry.
<rwhr> I'm not really up to speed in making a database which is why I thought that I'd try to find one already made.
<rww> ^Phantom^: or they're trying to join channels too quickly, which is much more likey.
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, I'm going to have to dig into that soon, but I'm not looking forward to it.
<gheddy_zarc> what does hal do in ubuntu ? like with usb switches and dialers etc
<Out_Cold> there are irc scripts that auto-join when kicked/booted, maybe they are at work and it was left on..
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, how do i generally solve apt errors?
<Geoff918> rwhr: Ah, okay. What sort of functionality do you need for basic stock control? Check-in, check-out? date-in, date-out?
<c_nick> even though i try to set the path via my Makefile.. it echos it on the terminal but does not properly set the path
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, Wow. that's a BIG question, dontcha think?
<Out_Cold> nascentmind, /join #ubuntu :p
<nytek_> crdlb: everything is working perfect now :D
<nytek_> crdlb: thanks again
<phong_> i'm having trouble....
<phong_> i can't boot windows anymoer
<rwhr> Just ID, Description, Stock Number, Supplier - Purchase price and sell price would be a bonus. And of course the ability to add and subtract stock. I'm half tempted to make a spreadsheet instead, it's just the reporting flexibility that I find nice in the databases.
<phong_> how to fix my boot grub
<Out_Cold> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Geoff918> rwhr: that would be easy to do with a spreadsheet. Honestly, for something that basic, a single table in OOo Base would do fine
<phong_> i have 1 hd   and 2 partitions
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, My current adobe flash problem has to do with the repository not being added correctly. it can't find the right package, even though the repository is listed! ARGHH! Wish I could help you more.
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, oh i thought your adobe plugin was not working fine on your browser :)
<Geoff918> rwhr: You wouldn't even need a relational database, though the ability to have a table listing the supplier's names and details could be really nice.
<phong_> let say i have 1 hd of 250GB, 150 GB is for windows .....the remainning is   swap area , /  and /home   ......why now that it boot into grub....when i select windows 7 from the list nothing boot
<phong_> please help
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, that is correct. But the browser plugin is still installed from a repository
<sjohnson> Q: how do I find out if i'm running 64bit, or 32-bit Ubuntu?
<^Phantom^> Is it at all possible that it's that failing internal hard drive that's causing the random restarts?
<blakkheim> sjohnson: uname -m
<sjohnson> blakkheim: says i686
<blakkheim> sjohnson: 32
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, did you download the .deb file, or are you installing from the repository over the internet?
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, yes got that. but i thought yours was not  a repo problem
<rwhr> OK, thanks... I'll try that and if all else fails I'll be back... As for the suppliers name, etc, I could always link that to another tab, etc... Thanks Geoff918 and Out_Cold - Sorry I can't reply the way you do, I was under the impression that I could type in the start of your alias and then press [Tab] but that didn't work...
<sjohnson> blakkheim: thanks
<Geoff918> rwhr: You might try to set-up something basic in Base just because the whole interface is really intuitive and easy. You don't really need to understand anything about DBs in order to make one on the level you're talking about. Queries are easily pulled in the same manner (graphically)
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, mine is a repo problem.
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, it was installed previously. somehow when i did an upgrade everything worked fine except this. now i can't use the repo to install other packages until i fix this.
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, i just want to yank this out of my repo. i can live without flash
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, you can't use the repo? Why? is your sources.list messed up?
<TimReichhart> can somebody tell me how to update : DBI_DRIVER
<phong_> helppppppppp
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, it gives the error as i showed above
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, I din't see that error
<Out_Cold> rwhr, the tab completion is client dependant. pidgin doesn't use it
<rwhr> Looks like ChatZilla doesn't either LOL
<SolarisBoy> my pidgin does it for xmpp
<Geoff918> Out_Cold: Apparently Empathy does. Didn't know that one, but it's nice to know the tools I love on the CLI are available to me here :)
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, E: flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<rwhr> Thanks again all, have fun with Ubuntu, I am :)
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, ouch!
<^Phantom^> oh, i just thought of something
<TimReichhart> can somebody tell me how to update : DBI_DRIVER anybody?
<holyguyver> I have no sound & under default mixer tracks it only gives me two options & both of them are null options. it was not like this 3 hours ago. I was playing music on Rythmabox & all of a sudden lost sound.
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, yes. sigh!
<Out_Cold> Geoff918, tools carried over make irc a real treat for some... i know a lot of irc bots that use cli style commands
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, the only option is to do a dpkg --remove i guess
<holyguyver> Please help
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, I had a bad experience upgrading to Jaunty Jackalope. Ended up doing a fresh reinstall.
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, sigh! man it took me almost 9 hrs to go through this upgrade
<^Phantom^> is it possible the usb port the linux drive is plugged into is going bad?
<holyguyver> Please help me
<holyguyver> I have no sound & under default mixer tracks it only gives me two options & both of them are null options. it was not like this 3 hours ago. I was playing music on Rythmabox & all of a sudden lost sound.
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, back at you. I felt the same way. mine was a horribly screwed up X.
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: When you were talking about your problem earlier I was wondering if you were having an electrical problem
<holyguyver> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<holyguyver> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * [J]ustin - [ is back ] [ Been idle: 1day 1hr 44mins 30secs ]
<holyguyver> I have no sound & under default mixer tracks it only gives me two options & both of them are null options. it was not like this 3 hours ago. I was playing music on Rythmabox & all of a sudden lost sound.
<^Phantom^> Geoff918: i've been using the same port to boot ubuntu since october 2008, maybe that port is wearing out?
<^Phantom^> i'm gonna try booting with it in a different port
<holyguyver> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zen_master_soso> ^Phantom^, ports last 10 years or more before wearing out
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: Well, it could be that, yes. I just saw someone's USB port go down recently
<^Phantom^> or maybe it's this battery?
<zen_master_soso> I change my ssh port every few months.
<holyguyver> Fine then ubottu is my only helper
<^Phantom^> linux tells me it may be old or broken every time it boots up
<Geoff918> zen_master_soso: Well, an old HP of a friend of mine had a USB port die recently
<LuksPartition> if fsck says: recovering journal /dev/sda1: clean, 9423/19537920 files, 32231901/78142549 blocks mean fsck found anything wrong with the filesystem or no?
<faileas> nope
<zen_master_soso> LuksPartition, looks like a no
<^Phantom^> maybe there's something the battery is doing that is shorting it out and causing the restarts?
<LuksPartition> zen_master_soso: aight thanks
<[J]ustin> !java | [J]ustin
<ubottu> [J]ustin, please see my private message
<zen_master_soso> absolute newbie IRC question: how do you gracefully leave a channel (without CONNECTION_RESET, or "Client Quit")?
<^Phantom^> it's a battery from another laptop that is the same model, and i don't recall the system ever restarting unannounced before swapping the two
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: well, you're on a laptop I would assume then. Have you tried it plugged in constantly and see if the problem persists?
<kinja-sheep> zen_master_soso: /part #ubuntu
<^Phantom^> it's always plugged in
<zen_master_soso> kinja-sheep, thanks. is there a way to set a parting message?
<kinja-sheep> zen_master_soso: /part #ubuntu Only if I have spent all of that money on the ropes instead
<faileas> lol
<^Phantom^> Geoff918: ...especially since the inverter went bad and i am stuck using an external monitor now
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: Okay. Well, the battery shouldn't much matter then. Some laptops do require the battery, but others don't. My laptops don't care if the battery is in unless I pull the plug (obviously)
<kinja-sheep> zen_master_soso: Some IRC clients allows you to use parting messages (by default) on settings.
<zen_master_soso> kinja-sheep, just installed xchat an hour ago
<^Phantom^> well, i'm running with the hdd in a different port now.
<[J]ustin> Whats a good IRC client?
<zen_master_soso> it's been a long time on IRC. I used to have a roommate that was addicted to mIRC. back in the day....
<DNS777> [J]ustin: konversation or kvirc
<kinja-sheep> [J]ustin: Irssi, weechat, Xchat, mIRC, Pidgin, Freenode Web-Based, Mibbit.
<DNS777> [J]ustin: in my opinion ;)
<^Phantom^> i'll keep an eye on the thing and see if it restarts itself while i'm on the different port
<faileas> [J]ustin: lostirc, konversation, xchat, irssi
<[J]ustin> XChat looks good
<^Phantom^> thank you guys for putting up with me for however many hours i've been in here crying and complaining about my problem
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: it sounds a reasonable test
<faileas> xchat is the ubuntu default ;)
<holyguyver> I have no sound & under default mixer tracks it only gives me two options & both of them are null options. it was not like this 3 hours ago. I was playing music on Rythmabox & all of a sudden lost sound.
<^Phantom^> i'm glad it's not the ubuntu install
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, have you tried turning it off and turning it back on again?
<^Phantom^> when i get a new laptop in the future, i can just plug this drive into it and boot and run ubuntu on there, right?
<holyguyver> Yes I have tried restarting pulse
<nytek_> faileas: irssi should be the ubuntu default :)
<faileas> lol
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso,  Yes I have tried restarting pulse
<faileas> nytek_: cli is not for everyone
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, that was a sort of tongue-in-cheek question
<nytek_> faileas: true. for some reason, it has a place in my heart
<holyguyver> Well it failed to be funny
<faileas> nytek_: for gui clients, i loke lostirc
<nytek_> faileas: and especially on my netbook
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, sorry.
<faileas> its lightweight, but... guiish
<[J]ustin> Can anyone show me a tutorial/help me on how to make my Ubuntu desktop have a static local IP address (10.1.1.2) - Like disable the DCHP (not sure what its called) server
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, seriously, I wish I could help you.
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, so are you going to try & help me?
<nytek_> faileas: im actually thinking about moving strictly to a tiling wm
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: Yeah, sure no reason why you shouldn't be able to
<^Phantom^> Cool!
<^Phantom^> Thank you much.
<faileas> nytek_: my spare box is openbox + cairodock . Its a nice mix of shininess ad low resource usage
<^Phantom^> So far so good.
<faileas> *and
<nytek_> faileas: im running xfce with about 6 terminals open between two desktops
<zen_master_soso> anyone have experience with AWB?
<^Phantom^> I'm gonna up and do some things while the thing is running right now :D
<faileas> lol
<nytek_> faileas: i rarely use gui apps now
<holyguyver> My only listed sound options are null, can someone help?
<nytek_> faileas: its scarey.. lol
<faileas> nytek_: i use yakuake. about 4 tabs at the moment, but its cause i'm still not certain about my ipv6 setuo
<faileas> setup
<soreau> [J]ustin: Have you tried looking in Sys>Prefs>Network Connections?
<nytek_> faileas: ahh, you're running kde?
<[J]ustin> Any way to do it via SSH?
<faileas> nytek_: kde on one box. if i were running gnome, i'd be using guake
<holyguyver> My system as of 3 hours ago is no longer detecting my soundcard.
<^Phantom^> yay still running smooth
<^Phantom^> about now is one of the common unannounced reboot moments
<becker_11> I've just connected my new digi camera to my linux box how do I find the filesystem to mount it??
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, maybe the problem IS your soundcard.
<nytek_> faileas: i say away from thoses wm's. i like lightweight and miminialistic things
<nytek_> faileas: stay*
<faileas> nytek_: the other one runs openbox and guake ;p
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, it has worked for the past 2 years with Ubuntu
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi. I'm currently (trying) to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my comp as dual boot (I have Windows 7 already installed). I initially made it so that I have two seperate partitions, one for windows and one planned for Ubuntu. I haven't touched that Ubuntu partition (ie: not formated or anything. Completely blank). When trying to install Ubuntu into that parition I get the following message: 'No root...
<Jonathan_Glam> ...file system defined. Please correct'. How could I go about doing this? Is there a good online guide? Thanks
<Geoff918> ^Phantom^: Good, good. It's late where I am, I've got to get to bed. I hope this works out for you. :)
<nytek_> faileas: but, if i had a desktop, i would definitely run gnome or kde
<nytek_> faileas: :)
<Duskao> can anyone help me install kde-cdemu from kde-apps.org?
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, I usually have a dual-boot win/linux setup. Can you boot into another os and check it? How about the live CD?
<Duskao> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+CDEmu+Manager?content=99752
<Duskao> I know I'm talking about kubuntu stuff, but the #kubuntu seems to be AFK
<holyguyver> No I cannot boot into a differant OS I have been using Linux as my only OS for the past 6 years (but only owned this computer for 2 years)
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, You can't boot your computer from your hard drive until you have finished the ubuntu install
<faileas> nytek_: 'spare' box is a Pentium M banias 1.5. 256mb ram, 4 gb flashdrive for boot. most netbooks are more powerful.
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, No I cannot boot into a differant OS I have been using Linux as my only OS for the past 6 years (but only owned this computer for 2 years)
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, seriously, try booting from a cd/
<soreau> [J]ustin: ifconfig <interface> <IP>
<nytek_> faileas: yeah lol, thats a pretty old machine.. but the beauty about linux is that it can run on an machine.
<faileas> nytek_: lol. my server is a piii 450
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, so you are suggesting ym soundcard may have died?
<faileas> 640 mb ram
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: I cancelled the install process to switch to Windows to ask about this. I won't let me install at all. Says I have to define the root file system. How do I do that?
<nytek_> faileas: lol, i have a lenovo s10e netbook and a acer aspire 5100.
<faileas> could run kde or gnome if i swapped the video card i think
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, at least rule out hardware problems. it could be something as simple as cleaning the card edge connector.
<nytek_> faileas: my acer is running win7 for horrible vb programming. damn university
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, I no nothing about hardware, I am a software guy only.
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, you're saying that the install CD won't run at all?
<Duskao> change your bios so it boots to cd first.
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, I don't even exactly know what a soundcard is physicalled, I only know what it is software wise.
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, well, if it works with the Ubunjtu LiveCD, then you know for sure that you don't have a hardware problem
<amites> Is there anyway to revert packages after running upgrade all through the synaptic package manager?
<faileas> nytek_: that's a 10 year old, second hand box. still has all  its teeth ;p. only things i changed were the hard drive (i have quite a few at the moment) and the psu (which exploded)
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: No not at all. Sorry I didn't make myself clear. What I'm say is that when I try to install it (I go through the steps) and I ask it to install to that seperate parition that I have left for the intention of Ubuntu it asks me to have defined the root file system. How do I do so?
<turtle^s0up> hi all
<Duskao> please is there anyone that can help me?
<turtle^s0up> is the Kubuntu plasma indicator widget important? can i remove it and have KDE's notification applet do it's job?
<nytek_> faileas: lol, i love the fact that unix is still going strong. the community keeps it alive.
<amites> Duskao: asking intelligent questions is 90% of the answer
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, lets pretend that we know it is not a failed soundcard, can you simply tell me to bash script to have it re-load my soundcards?
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, This is a dual boot system which will still boot into Windows?
<Duskao> can anyone help me install kde-cdemu from kde-apps.org?
<Duskao> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+CDEmu+Manager?content=99752
<nytek_> faileas: its the only os that can run any hardware
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, no, I'm sorry but I don't know.
<nytek_> faileas: and everything that is done for these machines are done for free! open source ftw!
<Duskao> amites how is my question not intelligent? I'm new to cmake/make stuff and would like help with it.
<nytek_> Duskao: it has instructions, follow them.
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: Not yet. I am yet to install Ubuntu. I have Windows7 running and I have a seperate partition created into which I want to install Ubuntu 9.10 (so that it doesn't overide my Windows install that I need for some specific work jobs)
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: i think you can use this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~mark-baas123/+archive/ppa
<holyguyver> Zen_Okay my sound is working again, I fixed it
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: actually use this instead: https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<amites> Duskao: Your first question was "can anyone help me"
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, Okay my sound is working again, I fixed it.
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, man I'm sorry I couldn't help. What was the problem?
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: the second link seems more dedicated to CDEmu
<Duskao> amites that was not my first question, scroll up farther.
<becker_11> how do I know where in the /dev folder my digital camera would be located ??
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, I do not know what the problem was, but the salution was "sudo alsa force-reload
<holyguyver> "
<Duskao> turtle, yeah I already have the cdemu ppa in my repos, just trying to get the gui up and running, and getting errors.
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, I tried every bash cammand until I found one that wrked :p
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, the partition manager should do the trick at that point in the install.
<Duskao> one sec, I'll have it up
<becker_11> how do I know where in the /dev folder my digital camera would be located ?? please
<amites> Duskao: my apologies, haven't been in this room to long
<zen_master_soso> holyguyver, that's a good fix. nice to know that alsa has a "force-reload" command
<Duskao> http://pastebin.org/84792
<pbtraveller> hi, can anyone help me with a problem related to a corrupted filesystem? I have turned on file encryption during installation. After writing docs to it via windows ubuntu doesn't boot up anymore. fsck suggests to be run manually; boot fails with modprobe:Fatal: Error inserting padlock_sha ...
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: Hmm. So it should be automatic? I'll give it another shot, if it doesn't work I'll come back. Thanks for your help!
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, be careful
<holyguyver> zen_master_soso, have a good night.
<chakrit> In UNR 9.10 since there're no longer desktop-switcher package, what do I use instead?
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: I will. THanks
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, the partition manager could wipe your system.
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: do you have the "build-essential" package installed?
<zen_master_soso> Does anyone know how to make minor adjustments to gnome themes?
<Duskao> that could be the problem, I don't believe I do
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: you need build-essential to compile
<zen_master_soso> I'm gettting too used to being able to fix annoyances on my favorite websites using Stylist. Fluxbox is incredibly easy to style. How do you get started styling gnome?
<Duskao> actually, yeah I do
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: still gives you the message?
<[J]ustin> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Duskao> yep, I'll remove and reinstall it
<yadi> cew_cri tmn
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: try reading the Readme file that comes with the source. it sometimes tells you what packages you need exactly to compile the software
<zen_master_soso> How hard to tweak Gnome themes? Anyone ever play with themes?
<airtonix> zen_master_soso, they are xml based...
<Duskao> he actually doesn't have a readme with it, just the instructions on the web page.
<zen_master_soso> And does anyone know how to turn the title bar off in openbox or fluxbox? I'm trying to make a "Google Chrome Kiosk" build. Absolutely minimal - just network and browser.
<airtonix> !who > Duskao
<ubottu> Duskao, please see my private message
<zen_master_soso> airtonix, after editing the xml, does it need to be compiled?
<airtonix> zen_master_soso, you don't compile.
<zen_master_soso> airtonix, didn't know that. I know where I'll be poking around when I get home tomight. ;)
<ethzero> anyone good with bash scripting here/
<ethzero> ?
<airtonix> zen_master_soso, simply change back and forth between another theme to reload your changes
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: did you check my pastebin before?
<GoSox> how can I tell what version of KDE i'm using on this system?
<[J]ustin> Is their a way to get the 'no-ip' application on Ubuntu?
<zen_master_soso> airtonix, that sounds pretty simple
<kinja-sheep> [J]ustin: aptitude search noip
<airtonix> zen_master_soso, wait till you try to get an api of the theme settings...
<bullgard> Launchpad reports: "Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad, so we can catch those before they hit a  wider audience." -- What is an "edge server"
<Flannel> bullgard: edge is the development LP server
<turtle^s0up> Duskao, yes, try installing "libphonon-dev"
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: it seems like you're missing the dependency
<Serraphyn> Hey guys, I was hoping maybe you guys could help me with some stuff in ubuntu.  I want to learn to do development in linux like I used to do in windows.  I've work with Vb3-vb6 and some .net(not much tbh) some very minor java stuff, to much php(is there such a thing) and if anyone remembers Clarion I used to build DB apps in it.  So anyone got an idea of an IDE or some set of tools that I could start learning to develop visual applications for linux w
<Serraphyn> ith?
<zen_master_soso> GoSox, in Gnome, you can find that info in the System monitor applet - the thing that shows your CPU usage. It's on the first tab. Don't know about KDE. Look around.
<GoSox> i assume i'm in KDE
<kinja-sheep> !ide | Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<kinja-sheep> !develop | Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<awk> hi, hmm, want to use dpkg to --remove but without deps... something like dpkg --remove blah --no-depends
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: still nothing...
<[J]ustin> Is there a way I ca view my Ubuntu desktop from a remote location?
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<airtonix> [J]ustin, yes
<kinja-sheep> [J]ustin: VNC, maybe? Personally, ssh is more than enough for me.
<Diverdude> d
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: you still get the same message?
<[J]ustin> Can I set it up via SSH?
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin, install X11vnc on the server. then VNC viewer on the client.
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: yaeh
<luckymurali> how can i list the files with its size and word count of each file
<chakrit> How to get back classic Ubuntu desktop in a Netbook Remix install?
<bullgard> Flannel: Hm. What is meant by the phrase: "so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience."?
<faileas> chakrit: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<faileas> then select it from the login manager
<[J]ustin> E: Couldn't find package X11vnc
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: http://pastebin.org/84796
<Flannel> bullgard: They're trying to catch issues before they get moved from the development platform to the general public
<chakrit> faileas: oh... ok thx.. was expecting a replacement for desktop-switcher
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin, lowercase "x"
<Serraphyn> thanks for all the links, I would prefer personal reviews but I will look at those
<Diverdude> It happens more and more often that my ubuntu system breaks down...like it is decaying.... What happens is that the window-decorator fails, so that i cannot move any of my windows. In order to fix it i have to open a terminal and run > gtk-window-decorator --replace&  and then it works fine again....This is however really annoying, and i dont know why it happens...it just happens now and then...and the frequency for the event increases i think. What mi
<Diverdude> ght be wrong with my system?
<kinja-sheep> chakrit: iirc desktop-switcher was broken.
<airtonix> [J]ustin, just so you are aware ... vnc alone wont let you transfer and work with files locally
<chakrit> kinja-sheep: and no longer available in 9.10 .. yup
<[J]ustin> I just need to be able to view the desktop
<kinja-sheep> chakrit: I'd suggest for you to decide which layout you want and stick with it.
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin, x11vnc does it for me
<[J]ustin> Yeah, I just need to setup user accounts ect
<xangua> Diverdude: open gconf-editor ; in /desktop/gnome/session/required_components, what value has 'windowmanager' ¿
<[J]ustin> (to lazy to walk to my room)
<airtonix> [J]ustin, yep then vnc is the one: it is merely a 'video network connection'
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: you can try searching for "FindKDE4.make"
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: make sure you have it installed
<luckymurali> how to list the file size and word count of each file
<luckymurali> please give me an idea
<bullgard> Flannel: I am tempted to swaer. I have prepared a bug report in Launchpad. I took me more than one hour. And now I only read: "Sorry, something went wrong in Launchpad."
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin, this is your challenge. Do it all from ssh! DO EEEET!
<chakrit> kinja-sheep: ok, thx for the suggestion :)
<bullgard> s/I/It/
<[J]ustin> Unable to connect to host: connection refused
<[J]ustin> :(
<kinja-sheep> luckymurali: wc --help
<Flannel> bullgard: You shouldn't be using the development server (no one should be)
<Diverdude> xangua, it has the value compiz
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin, `gimme your IP address and I'll have that fixed for you. ;)
<luckymurali> kinja-sheep ,thanks
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, i tried this and it seems to be working for me http://blog.ixti.ru/archives/6
<nascentmind> zen_master_soso, maybe that can help you.
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: how would I do that, is there a command for it?
<[J]ustin> No thanks. Im not opening the VNC port
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: run "apt-file search FindKDE4.make"
<xangua> Diverdude: it should be: gnome-wm
<turtle^s0up> or use locate
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin, j/k
<Diverdude> xangua, aha i see...is that the reason?
<faileas> eww, vnc
 * faileas prefers nx over that
<xangua> Diverdude: that's the default value, so maybe yes
<surgy> kjjjl;
<[J]ustin> Anyway, how would I be able to make the user account 'daniel' only able to view his /home/daniel/ files? (via SFPT)
<surgy> <surgy> whats the terminal command to configure wine
<zen_master_soso> nascentmind, Thank you. I'll check this out.
<Diverdude> xangua, okay, i have changed it....does it take effect immidietly or should i restart or what?
<bullgard> Flannel: I entered Launchpad normally. I did not intend to use the development server. I was guided (or should I say "diverted"?) to this server.
<rileyp> hey
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi. I'm still having a problem with installing ubuntu dual boot. When installing, if I try change the partition I'm installing into, what do I do for the following options: Use as? (do I do ext4), Mount Port? and should i format even if it has nothing on it
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: it just returned nothing.
<Diverdude> xangua, ?
<rileyp> how can I disable mouse during suspend  suspend works fine
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: same as pressing "enter"
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, use ext3  and mount point ;
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, use ext3  and mount point /
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, use ReiserFS.
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: that means you don't have the dependency
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, use ext3  and mount point / , and if you have one more partition, you can also use /home as another mount point
<rileyp> mouse is getting knocked during suspend and waking pc
<Duskao> so the dependency is FindKDE4.make?
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, ext3 and ext 4 are the default file systems for ubuntu
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: it's Ubuntu 9.10. Isn't Ext4 meant to be better? I have other paritions for Windows
<zen_master_soso> If I was doing a clean install, I'd use ReiserFS instead of ext3 - especially if you need the disk space.
<zen_master_soso> etx3 is the default.
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, yes suere you can use ext4
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: so the dependency is FindKDE4.make?
<rileyp> i need usb0 enabled so remote can wake pc
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: it's not a fresh install dual book
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: ok. so just to reiterate: Ext4 as the file system and mount point / if that is where I want all of Ubuntu to be installed into?
<nomad77> bullgard: try checking your browser cache,maybe?
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, it's fresh Ubuntu on an existing Windows machine, no?
<indus> Jonathan_Glam,i hope that partition is empty
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: yes
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: yes it's a seperate hard drive (physically) and I left it as such specifically to install Ubuntu later
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: install "cmake-data"
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: when installing windows I made sure it didn't install it at all
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, do you have another empty partition created? then you can do two mount points, / and /home
<bullgard> nomad77: For what should I check it?
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: it seems like that's where your missing dependency is at
<rileyp> and another for .swap
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: already got it....
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, /home on separate partition is good idea in case you need to recover stuff in case of a crash
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: No. I just have one other partition made. It's huge (60gig) so I'm looking ot have all of ubuntu into it
<skdud> i dont know what you guys have against microsoft, when you use their software you accomplish the impossible every day
<nomad77> bullgard: your bug-report?,maybe i misunderstood.
<indus> Jonathan_Glam,ok no problem, just use / and dont forget swap
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: but can i have them all together? Because i sync online anyway, so crash isn't to bad (just a pain)
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, the Ubuntu installer is not going to wipe your Windows partition unless you tell it to. It will tell you which partitions it will format, so you have a last chance to double check.
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: what's the swap?
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, /swap is compulsory
<bullgard> nomad77: Do you consider that I will find my lost bug report there?
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, create a small partition of around 1 gb for this, swap is like a virtual memory thing is needed
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso: it wants me to manually do it because it says if I do automatic it will remove the windows launcher
<Jonathan_Glam> indus: ah ok
<rileyp> go read a guide on how to install ubuntu or how to dual boot
<rileyp> they are everywher
<zen_master_soso> indus, i don't think swap space is compulsory.
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: try the package "kdelibs5-dev"
<rileyp> and stop wasting peoples time here
<Jonathan_Glam> rileyp: yes but many aren't for windows7 and many are fairly dodgy
<indus> zen_master_soso, it is absolutely
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, but you should have a separate swap partition the same size as your RAM
<rileyp> crap
<Myrtti> rileyp:  behave
<zen_master_soso> indus, never tested that. always had a swap partition
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: installing
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: how do you know the dependencies for this? is it just common knowlege?
<Seaan> Anyone know a helpful web site to setting up the client computer after you set up a server?
<indus> zen_master_soso, well its not recommened way, system has severe trouble shutting down, hibernate and lot of other issues
<Jonathan_Glam> zen_master_soso, indus: ok I'll create a swap partition of about two gig? And I'll mount that as /swap?
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, yes !
<rileyp> so create 3 partitions on your spare hard drive /swap 2gig / 15 gig and /home whatever is left
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: just search the repositories
<Jonathan_Glam> and then I make a main one with just / as my mount point?
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, don't worry too much. Ubuntu will install the GRUB boot loader on the first partition (prob /dev/sda1). Windows will boot up thinking it's the only os on the drive. And yes on the swap partition!
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, so then, 58 gb will be / and the rest will be the swap partition
<Duskao> that may have done it.
<rileyp> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, yes on main part "/'
<indus> Jonathan_Glam, yes, also do remember to tick the format option for /
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: that may have done it.
<Jonathan_Glam> alright awesome. I'll do it. Thanks again indus and zen_master_soso
<rileyp> read my post above
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: good job!
<rileyp> 15 gig for / 2gig for swap and whatever is left for /home
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: pffft, good job to you lol. You did all of it. Thanks
<nomad77> bullgard: well it was a web form. so i'd look there, just to be safe. try the cache-viewer extension. or not. just an idea.
<turtle^s0up> np
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, I like rileyp
<zen_master_soso> 's advice
<turtle^s0up> now lets see if i get some karma back and my question answered
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: crap, new error lol
<zen_master_soso> Jonathan_Glam, 15gb for / is more than enough. Keeping your / and /home separate is actually a very good idea.
<ktekx> can anybody send me a file to test my DCC? thanks
<rileyp> help with mouse disabling moise during suspend pleeeeeeeeeeease
<rileyp> mouse
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: what is the error?
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: never mind, just didn't run as root.
<rileyp> it wakes pc during suspend
<rileyp> and i need usb enabled so remote can
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: it works fine thanks again.
<turtle^s0up> np
<rileyp> anyone.......?
<s3r1alk1ll3r_> привет
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: that's a good one. there's scripts in /etc/event.d that you can hook into to disable your mouse
<nomad77> !ru | s3r1alk1ll3r_
<ubottu> s3r1alk1ll3r_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rileyp> ill have a look thanks
<zen_master_soso> rileyp, don't know of a command to disable / enable the mouse, though :(
<Seaan> Question - in order to set up the client side computer you have to do the SQL settings right?
<Rishab_> Seaan whats ur req ??
<Seaan> Like im just trying to understand how to setup a server... I get the concept of setting up the server side and all the permissions but after that how to you get the client side computer to connect and make to log in type stuff
<Seaan> im in the planning stages atm lol
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi sorry. But is it possible for me to create a swap space after I've installed ubuntu?
<Jonathan_Glam> just looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ouyes> "Ping timeout: -1430 years" very funny
<Flannel> Seaan: What sort of server?
<Myrtti> Jonathan_Glam: yes, but it's more difficult
<Jonathan_Glam> Because I can't seem to get it to create a swap file out of my partition that I've made for Ubuntu. So maybe if I install it there then create a swap space?
<Seaan> file server
<faileas> Jonathan_Glam: swap files and swap partitions are different
 * faileas has a swap file right now ;p
<rileyp> delete the partition and create 3 parttions like we ssaid
<Flannel> Seaan: For personal use? or public consumption or what?
<ouyes> are there any tools to test the stability of the UBUNTU OS, conky is any a monitor tool
<Jonathan_Glam> Myrtti: kk. Just I have this partition /sda3. How do I make the partition manager create a swap space with just two gig
<Seaan> personal
<rileyp> you need to redo part manager
<rileyp> start again
<rileyp> create 3 parttions
<Flannel> Seaan: The easiest way to set it up is to use sftp, On the server you install openssh-server, and then on the client you use [almost any client] and it works just like ftp.  (Most GUI ftp clients also do sftp, etc)
<Jonathan_Glam> i created this partition ages ago when i installed windows. SO i can't realy sart gain
<Myrtti> !who | rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rileyp> isnt it a seperate hard drive
<rileyp> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: Boot ubuntu livecd, run gparted, create a swap partition, reboot into system, add the swap to /etc/fstab
<Seaan> And so that would make it to where when I boot up the pc i would have to log in type thing?
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha: is there a guide online on how to do that so i can follow? on livecd now
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: The partition you were talking about, is that a swap partition?
<Myrtti> Jonathan_Glam: if you have the sda3 and its a whole harddrive, you can further partition it in the installer
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: A generic guide to partitioning here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha: ok. So If i use GParted to format my sda3 (the Ubuntu one) to ext4. Then If I further divide it and make a seperate one for swap (which file type?) would that work?
<obiwan_> morning!
<Myrtti> Jonathan_Glam: you need to go back a step from the dialog in which you pick the partition type and mount point to where you picked which partition to use and further partition that there
<obiwan_> (gmt+1 hehe)
<EastDallas> Seaan: Are the client and server machine both going to be on the same local network?
<PrototypeX29A> i just experienced that my route table was missing an routing entry. i had to add it via "route" command, so that my internet request would be routed to my local gateway. I didn't change my network settings for weeks, why is the entry suddenly missing?
<Myrtti> Jonathan_Glam: given that you want to do it while in the installer
<zen_master_soso> rileyp, did you get an answer?
<mayasaryy> ada orang indonesia gak?
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: You don't need to wipe your current install (sda3). Just resize it to make 2Gig free, then create a swap partition (choose swap instead of ext4 when creating it) in the free space
<Myrtti> !id | mayasaryy
<ubottu> mayasaryy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: Do back up important data before doing anything with the partition table though.
<zen_master_soso> !id zen_master_soso
<mayasaryy> di server mana?
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha: the thing is though. That it is a completely clear partition. Nothing at all on it. So I want to make 58gig of it ext4 and 2 gig swap. how can I do that easiest?
<EastDallas> Seaan: If it's all on the same network you can use Samba which works like windows file sharing.
<zen_master_soso> chat rileyp
<zen_master_soso> oops
<eitreach_away> This happens in Ubuntu, but I strongly believe it would happen with Ubuntu as well. Whenever I try to install, I am greeted with a message about not being able to remove restricted files. What do I do to fix this?
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha: if I go to New Partition table I believe it resizes my whole sda drive. Instead of just sda3
<eitreach_away> er, happens in Kubuntu, I mean.
<zen_master_soso> rileyp, i was going to ask if you got your problem fixed
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: Ah, if it's already empty, just remove it, create an extended partition in its place, and create an ext4 and swap inside the extended.
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha. sda3 is completely free. sda1,2 and 4 are used for windows
<Kartagis> what determines if a drive is sda or sdb? I made a fresh install on my hdd and that became sdb and I moved my other disk to that system which became sda
<Kartagis> s/became/is seen as/g
<mayasaryy> #ubuntu-id di server mana yah ?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: location on the sata/ide cable
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: You are limited to four (primary) partitions, which is why you need to make one (primary) partition an extended. Inside extended partition you can have many logical partitions. This is a limitation from olden days.
<mayasaryy>  #ubuntu-id di server manaa yah ?
<Flannel> mayasaryy: /join #ubuntu-id
<Kartagis> Myrtti, does that mean sdb will be seen as sda if I just switch cables?
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: had you added the route manually?
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha: ah works i believe!
<turtle^s0up> is the Kubuntu plasma indicator widget important? can i remove it and have KDE's notification applet do it's job?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: yes. if you use uuids in fstab, it shouldnt have any  effect to your system
<mayasaryy> how to make network on ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> turtle^s0up: try #kubuntu?
<archboxman> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: you could try it and see how it works, it' super easy to reinstall it if you need
<Kartagis> thanks Myrtti
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: also I wouldn't try the #kubuntu cause it's dead/afk
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: you're right, i was just wondering if someone could explain it further
<turtle^s0up> thanks
<EastDallas> mayasaryy: do you want to share files or connect to the internet?
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: lol, i tried their earleir
<archboxman> mayasaryy: what do you mean by "make a network"???
<Myrtti> Duskao: askin instead of lurking usually helps ;-)
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha: oworks. thank you so much!
<SolarisBoy> make networks not war =)
<Duskao> turtle^s0up:  to be honest, I think it is the applet. I'm not sure there is a notifier if you get rid of the widget
<Jonathan_Glam> geirha, Myrtti: thanks again!
<geirha> Jonathan_Glam: Great :)
<mayasaryy> i wanna learn about make network structure to my LAN
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: only this time, usually it does find the gateway itself
<Myrtti> geirha, Jonathan_Glam : no, thank you
<Duskao> Myrtti: I agree, but it's afk, I'm on their now and have been for the last couple hours.
<Duskao> Myrtti: and done my fair share of asking questions or trying to help if I can.
<archboxman> mayasaryy: a network is more then one computer sharing information??
<SolarisBoy> so you lost your default gateway entry?
<EastDallas> mayasaryy: I don't quite understand, but it sounds like you want to share files?
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: it seems like it's new to ubuntu/kubuntu, i think part of the new usability initiative
<archboxman> mayasaryy: no mystery behind linux just what are you doing with the network
<Myrtti> Duskao: patiece is a virtue, it's still quite early in europe, which may explain the silence
<Duskao> Myrtti: perhaps.
<mayasaryy> no, how make structure of LAN
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: as the route table seems to be created dynamically, the problem seems to lie in the creation of the table
<Myrtti> mayasaryy: connect cables?
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: Yeah, I really like to to be honest, and kde 4.4 is pretty sweet, or will be once the bugs are worked out, very widget oriented.
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i should be automatically added
<EastDallas> mayasaryy: do you want to set up dhcp and dns servers for your lan?
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: do you use the gmail-plasmoid widget on KDE 4.4?
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: other things can cause an entry to go missing
<archboxman> mayasaryy: Well you have a server and computers attached to server if not you all computers in a lan without centeral station all are responsible for the netowrk??? more like a hub party
<mayasaryy> yeah like it
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: that should not happen, should it?
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: nah, I downgraded back to 4.3 cause kwin was crashing a lot. Still lots of bugs to be worked out.
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: not usually i've seen it happen occasionally before
<zen_master_soso> anyone know a good easy to read introduction to the X session lifecycle?
<PrototypeX29A> even rebooting did not help, if it wasn't me being such a smart guy i would be seriously messed up
<archboxman> mayasaryy: which do you have a server and computers... or hub party ???
<cew_cri_tmn> #surabaya
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: did the router have an issue at any point?
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: yeah, that's why i'm staying with the stable. the gmail-plasmoid didn't work and krunner would crash all the time.
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i don't think so
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: do you use DHCP?
<PrototypeX29A> i guess, so
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<mayasaryy> sory i have much trouble about network, but i can speak more, because my english too bad
<Duskao> turtle^s0up: yeah, had the same issue, lots of widgets weren't working properly at the time either. but the widget setup was great
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i just stopped working correctly
<archboxman> mayasaryy: you need to learn networking 101
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: do you use network manager or interfaces file?
<mayasaryy> where i can get it
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i use the "Network Connections" in the menu
<turtle^s0up> Duskao: KDE folks are doing an awesome job, really good progression
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: ifconfig
<SolarisBoy> also check dmesg output for line pertaining to your eth*
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: ifconfig what?
<SolarisBoy> actually try ethtool
<PrototypeX29A> for what?
<SolarisBoy> errors
<archboxman> yes check your connection
<archboxman> ping the router box
<PrototypeX29A> now it is working
<SolarisBoy> correct but looking for what happend right?
<PrototypeX29A> it just does not add the route entry anymore
<Adriaan> hi, i'm experiencing rendering errors with compiz-fusion, especially when moving the 'cube', i have the latest nvidia drivers, does anyone know how this is possible?
<PrototypeX29A> so next time i'll boot i will to manually add it again
<SolarisBoy> no...
<SolarisBoy> thats not a solution...
<SolarisBoy> its a workaround
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: that's why i am asking :)
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: call your isp and check if they had trouble or disconnection first
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: so have pinged the router/ and done the ethtool like we asked yet?
<SolarisBoy> and checked dmesg and messages file?
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i don't know what the point in pinging the router is, if it obviously works
<PrototypeX29A> if := when
<archboxman> 'lol
<SolarisBoy> packet loss?
<SolarisBoy> intermittent errors?
<SolarisBoy> link up link down error in message file?
<SolarisBoy> things like this are good to know,, ifconfig contains errors in a counter format,, so it would have errors collected on the interface no?
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: is this wireless???
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: yes, it is
<archboxman> lol
<archboxman> iwconfig
<SolarisBoy> fail
<PrototypeX29A> and then?
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: you want to tell me something?
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: also you need to know if the laptop / desktop or netbook are within range
<SolarisBoy> maybe you should reboot the router
<kevinprince> Hey, im trying to get php 5.3 running on Hardy Heron. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Having issues getting it working
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: Great suggestions ... :)
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: yes
<PrototypeX29A> you answers seem a little bit generic, like "maybe your house is on fire"
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: trying to point you to checking the connection between the laptop/desktip and the router
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: no
<gregor_> whats this then
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: what we are trying to see is if your connected... Usually start with logs to check for errors of send and recieve ... If you think its hardware then you need to give us insight
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: right now, i am connected
<SolarisBoy> a route can go missing if it becomes invalid,, you said you added your default gw back after you rebooted,, apparently there was an issue with your gw router
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: i am chatting via this wifi connection
<kevinprince> any ideas?
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: only way to cheek a paste expereince is to check your logs...
<specagent_> i have a problem using ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: exactly
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: kern.log?
<SolarisBoy> actually..
<PrototypeX29A> i don't even know which tool failed me
<SolarisBoy> depends on syslog settings
<specagent_> can anyone help me plz? i've a problem using ubuntu
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: your assuming its ubuntu more then likely its your provider seems I got disconnected the other day and service providers basic anwser is to give you there down right no
<SolarisBoy> this is why i said do ethtool ifconfig ping the router checking for intermittent things like packet loss etc...
<SolarisBoy> and before you blame the provider you should investigate whichever devices are intermediary,,
<i3inary> anyone know how to backup and migrate my installation to new hardware?...say from laptop to a desktop.
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: i don't understand
<lfitz> is there a way to tell which files are currently being written too..?
<SolarisBoy> but listen,, are you directly connected to the internet PrototypeX29A ?
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: right now the connection seems fine, no packet loss or whatever
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i am connected via router
<SolarisBoy> because a blip in the netwoerk even on the ISP level shouldn't affect you LAN
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: got to check the range from the wireless device mine gives 63% signal gain
<SolarisBoy> at all
<kevinprince> i3inary: install on new machine, use rsync to copy your home directory
<SolarisBoy> you would still be in communication with nodes on you LAN
<geirha> lfitz: man lsof
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: the lan is fine
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: unless all you are doing is connecting to internet???
<lfitz> :D thanks geirha
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: ...
<specagent_> my problem is: if i try to compile a program with scons, there are error messages (sh: o: not found). i've already installed (and even re-installed) gcc, g++, scons, build-essential and it still doesn't work
<i3inary> kevinprince, would that handle all the packages that i have installed and configured?
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: i think we are having a loss in communication
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: may be
<kindofabuzz> Need a little command gedit <?>, what i'm asking is there anything i can put after the gedit part without actually thping those files file names in?
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: im just basically trying to help you find why your route is needed to be manually added
<kindofabuzz> ooops scratch all that
<SolarisBoy> regardless of what works now
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: you want to know why the internet connection was right????
<archboxman> was down
<SolarisBoy> you should never have to manually add  a route back on each reboot...
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i'm just saying, that the wlan was working all the time, at any point was able to ping my router
<SolarisBoy> at worst you can slip in one of the start scripts to avoid that...
<kindofabuzz> Need a little command help, touch file1 file2 && gedit <?>, what i'm asking is there anything i can put after the gedit part without actually typing those files file names in?
<fsufitch> hey. what's the best way to get grub in the MBR after installing Windows on a computer?
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: ok so at which point did you lose the default gw entry?
<archboxman> PrototypeX29A: who is your isp???
<kindofabuzz> fsufitch, super grub disc is a great grub fixer distro
<[J]ustin> Any reason I am getting this when I connect via SSH? WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0
<kindofabuzz> i mean you can do it manually too
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: after rebooting
<fsufitch> kindofabuzz: better than ubuntu live CD?
<fsufitch> (or live USB in my case)
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: some local spanish provider
<Devrethman> fsufitch: I used to do it with grub-install, but I haven't had to in a REALLY long time, so I can't do any more than point you in that direction
<kindofabuzz> fsufitch, well with the ubuntu live you have to still know how to fix your grub, Super Grub Disc can do it automatically
<SolarisBoy> and you use your ISP's router directly via wireless? or you have your own netgear/linksys etc router doing NAT and your LAN?
<PrototypeX29A> archboxman: orangeadsl
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: there is a router in between
<SolarisBoy> because im trying to understand why you would need to add a route back to get to the internet that wasn't the route to your NAT router...
<fsufitch> kindofabuzz: the problem is that my CD drive is sort of... broken. so i'm not sure it would even boot from SGD. it doesn't boot from live ubuntu CD...
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: it is the route to the router i was adding
<SolarisBoy> ok so what route do you have on your route table that wasn't manually added that affects you reaching the internet?
<fsufitch> kindofabuzz: is there a way to get SGD on a USB drive?
<Devrethman> I suppose you could put SGD on an flashdrive.
<kindofabuzz> fsufitch, probably
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: add -new 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1  or something like that did it
<SolarisBoy> ok so as i said its your default gw that was lost,, so have you checked for any issue in connectivity to and from? yet?
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: actually the default route to my router was missing
<Devrethman> I know it's possible to put any bootable image on a flashdrive, but I've never done it in not-macOS, so I am not familiar with the procedure.
<cthulhu2> Guys. Is there any way to replace gnome with xfce without wiping and reinstalling ubuntu?
<haffe> Yes.
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: this is what i said initially
<tonyyarusso> cthulhu2: yes, but it's a bit tricky.
<fsufitch> kindofabuzz: oh duh, i'm stupid. "jfgi" is the proper answer to that: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SGD_Howto_make#How_to_make_a_Super_Grub_Disk_USB.
<cthulhu2> tonyyarusso is it something you think you might be able to walk me through?
<kindofabuzz> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php
<SolarisBoy> so have you checked for any issue in connectivity between the router and your box yet? in messages, ping, ethtool, etc?
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: i'm not sure for what issues i should be looking
<SolarisBoy> i told you
<SolarisBoy> =)
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: have problems with comcast not giving computer access unless on network for 24 hours weather wireless or land line... they refuse this because of people drive by and scan and connect all the time...
<PrototypeX29A> i did a ping, there is no packet loss
<PrototypeX29A> (i told you)
<tonyyarusso> cthulhu2: You'd have two choices.  1) Install xubuntu-desktop and then manually remove each one of the gnome-only packages.  2) Remove GTK libraries willy-nilly and watch the gnome stuff get removed as dependencies, stripping down to a command-line only system, and install xubuntu-desktop from there.
<PrototypeX29A> for ethtool i don't know how to use it
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: interesting
<cthulhu2> tonyyarusso that can take quite some time, can't it. Is that something you think you could do over vnc?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: funny you mention comcast one of my clients =),, their IT is really horrid
<cthulhu2> Im a bit new to linux tonsofpcs
<cthulhu2> tonyyarusso  I mean
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: No they went to this policy about year ago
<tonyyarusso> cthulhu2: Not any faster than you could ;)
<SolarisBoy> PrototypeX29A: and messages logs? no blips no eth link issues? nothing in ethtool ifconfig no errors or collisions?
<cthulhu2> tonyyarusso well you actually know how to do it. I have no clue and will probably mess something up. You got the time to help me out? I would greatly appreciate it.
<gregor_> what this diss about ?
<SolarisBoy> and again ... do you use DHCP...?
<CaNoc> hello, I have atheros ethernet card, after restart ubuntu to windows xp, it shows no connection, how can I fix it?
<tonyyarusso> cthulhu2: unfortunately, no.  It's 2AM here, so time for me to hit the sack.
<cthulhu2> tonyyarusso Ah, okay. Thanks anyways!
<tonyyarusso> cthulhu2: good luck!
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i use time warner
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: no error if comcast or local company refuse mac address from computer.. Had to use some program to fool them into believe the mac address was the same
<cisco> wondering if anybody uses the webcam on empathy here i'm a noob having problems
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: hmm there is one line in dmesg which looks suspicious, i will paste it
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: usually the router would have the feature to clone the workstation mac addy
<SolarisBoy> that effectively solves that issue
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: usually so ,but comcast has some program that pushes past my router to see the mac address..
<SolarisBoy> lol
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: http://pastebin.com/m45b28590
<PrototypeX29A> the last lines
<Bigshot> how can i specifically install 2.6.32-16 kernel?
<SolarisBoy> [   15.995406] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<SolarisBoy> common line
<kindofabuzz> compile it
<PrototypeX29A> SolarisBoy: the same with wlan0
<SolarisBoy> yea try rebooting the router and see if the issue persists
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: wonder if there breaking rules to get pas my router function or read the header and footer of packages to figure out it is a different computer
<kindofabuzz> Bigshot, compile it yourself or if it's in the repos, install it and uninstall the kernals you don't want
<PrototypeX29A> ok, thx
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: dought seriously
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: maybe they just figure to many packages sent and recieved to be one computer requesting information from two or more websites at exact time...
<SolarisBoy> that is likely that they do throttling
<SolarisBoy> thats probably the issue
<airtonix> !who !enter !rage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * airtonix desires order
<robert__> hey all
<robert__> im trying to get my iphone to sunce with ubuntu 9.10 can anybody help
<SolarisBoy> sunce?
<robert__> i tried using this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<robert__> but it didnt work
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: oh well no biggy to me I just wait 24 hours and wow there both up... The only funny thing was the netbook I returned seem not to wait for 24 hour hook up just worked out the box
<babbio> hi guys i have a question, i use to connect to my work pc with ssh and a password...so i have to insert the passphrase every single time....is there a way to store the passphrase somewhere so i have to insert it only the first time?
<kindofabuzz> babbio
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: is everything you talking about behind the same NAT'd IP?
<kindofabuzz> babbio, yeah i can walk you through it
<babbio> kindofabuzz: what??
<robert__> anybody able to help with the iphone?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: oh yes.. even though I may have connected via my next door neighbors router..
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: leaves the router unsecure
<SolarisBoy> there may be other things at hand then
<kindofabuzz> babbio, first run ssh-keygen -t rsa
<SolarisBoy> you neighbor likely using comcast as well correct?
<babbio> i already have the rsa key
<turtle^s0up> robert__: sell it and buy an N900 or a Google Android.
<robert__> its through work so i cant
<robert__> i used these directions but it didnt work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-connect-iphoneipod-touch-using-usbin-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<masterjake_net> Can some one tell me how to trade space on my Windows XP partition and give it to my Ubuntu partition?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: where do you see an issue.. you say wait 24 hours and their both up,, meaning what?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: you receive an IP from your neigbors router,, however internet connectivity is not active for up to 24 hrs?
<kindofabuzz> babbio, ok, now ssh-copy-id ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server:
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: Comcast new policy
<turtle^s0up> robert__: did you try the weupd8 guide? http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/complete-guide-to-mounting-your-iphone.html
<kindofabuzz> babbio, drop the :
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: gotta look it up haven't heard about it =)
<SolarisBoy> kindofabuzz: what package is ssh-copy-id installed by?
<robert__> turtle: let me take a look
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: Comcast tech asked before leaving house would I connect more then one computer because it needed time to configure
<kindofabuzz> SolarisBoy, i guess just the main ssh one
<SolarisBoy> kindofabuzz: odd i have been looking for it on some hosts @ work which have openssh* packages but to no availability =(
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: behind the router
<kindofabuzz> babbio, another way is just to scp or whatever the id_rsa.pub over to server:~/.ssh
<robert__> how do i know for sure what version i am running in terms of animal
<SolarisBoy> had to manually copy the keys
<robert__> its 9.10
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: that sucks
<babbio> kindofabuzz: i have this error /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: not really just use the laptop with Linux Mint or Arch Linux for business... The desktop is not really a primary computer
<kindofabuzz> babbio, are you on ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> i've had/have up to 5 ip's active behind my NAT 2 linux boxes one windows (roomate) iphone and 1-2 laptops
<babbio> yes i am
<turtle^s0up> robert__:  if your ever unsure in the future, you can always type "lsb_release -a" to get the version of Ubuntu
<rww> robert__: 9.10 is Karmic Koala
<kindofabuzz> hmmm looking for what package hold it. babbio you could just scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server:~/.ssh
<rileyp> im back
<turtle^s0up> you're*
<robert__> thank you
<turtle^s0up> np
<SolarisBoy> i think there is actually a dpkg option that tells kindofabuzz =) just to lazy to look it up
<csaba> is there some program that will print out my computer configuration, cpu, ram, hard disks...?
<rileyp> I need help to disablemouse during suspend
<robert__> let me see if i can get this working
<masterjake_net> I made my Ubuntu partition too small, 13GBs... are there any programs that can take some space from my huge Windows partition and give it to my Ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> like dpkg -<someoption> /path/to/pkg
<rww> csaba: look into lshw
<SolarisBoy> kindofabuzz: needs to properly permission those keys as well or check that they are
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: 13GB is enough space
<rileyp> muose is waking up pc when its bumped
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: repartitioning is always tedious on linux
<rileyp> I need to disable mouse during suspend
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: i suggest you create symbolic links to a separate larger hard drive or partition and keep your large files in that folder
<kindofabuzz> SolarisBoy, it's part of openssh-client package
<rileyp> i need usb0 enabled though so remote can wake
<blip-> hi all, I run xubuntu 9.04 and thinking of upgrading or clean installing 9.10... I read the release notes saying that Grub won't be upgraded to v2 if I do an upgrade.   Is that the major difference between upgrade and clean install ?     I'm worried that I won't be getting the full 9.10 experience and improved performance ?
<SolarisBoy> kindofabuzz: interesting
<turtle^s0up> blip-: you can install Grub2 on 9.10
<masterjake_net> Can I mount the windows partition consant? Like not have to mount it every time I restart.
<turtle^s0up> blip-: it's pretty easy
<SolarisBoy> they must be hiding it.. they do that =)
<blip-> turtle^s0up: ok. would it be a good idea to delete ~/.xfce and a bunch of others in order to 'reset things'  and make sure it goes smoothly ?   So far I've never upgraded , I always clean install
<SolarisBoy> masterjake_net: think need ntfs-tools to do it
<rileyp> blip upgrading has issues
<kindofabuzz> SolarisBoy, it always installs by default since dapper for me
<turtle^s0up> blip-: IMO nothing too noticeable in grub2
<SolarisBoy> kindofabuzz: use RHEL at work
<robert__> darn what am i doing wrong that wont let this work
<rileyp> like wont login automaically after upgrade
<SolarisBoy> i've got it here =) on my ubuntu
<turtle^s0up> blip-: backup before you delete, just rename the file. it's good idea to remove old config files when you upgrade
<blip-> rileyp: are they noticable issues that I can then fix ?   or random crashes and slow downs ?
<kindofabuzz> babbio, get it working?
<ge0> Anyone know how i can install/configure drivers for my Intel card
<blip-> turtle^s0up: ok so I will rename all dot directories including firefox, gtk etc..
<denis123> Hi. I'm trying to enable Desktop effects and to do so it says (http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/12/20/how-to-install-docky-in-ubuntu-9-10/) to install my propierty driver. I did so as described however now my screens are working really unusual (i have dual screens). My right screen is now my main screen, and my left screen is only half used
<ge0> I dled updates that said they had intel drivers, but still can't enable effects or adjust resolution.
<rileyp> blip all are fixable
<denis123> what could be the reason of this? I've tried to move them under System > Appearance > Display but it won't change
<kindofabuzz> babbio, this would be the *nix way if the ubuntu way didn't work: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<rileyp> blip google each one as you find them
<Shay27> Hello , when i installed windows-7 on my machine , my grub was erased , i fixed the grub using the Live-cd but now the Ubuntu is loading on the start and i cant see menu where i can choose between the 2 operating systems , how can i make the grub to show up menu ?]
<blip-> rileyp, turtle^s0up:  thanks.  one final thing, what do you think of ext4 on a laptop ?   I won't be converting to ext4, if I want that i'll reinstall
<rileyp> blip  i dont see any probs
<masterjake_net> turtle^s0up: I can already read and write to my NTFS Winxp partition what does NTFS Tools do then?
<turtle^s0up> blip-: ext4 has been good for me
<archboxman> Shay27: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<karpus> stupid question probably: I took a screenshot (printscreen) and saved it to my desktop, and if I go to properties I can see that the file is owned by <my account name> (<my name>) -- does this kind of personal information get saved to the picture or is it just me that can see it? I want to upload this file to the internet, but not risking to lose my anonymity
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: the tools are partitioning and working with NTFS disks
<cisco> does anyone know how to get a built in web cam to work with empathy i'm a noob and im having problems
<SolarisBoy> the file likely get permissions changed to the web user for your account
<elgh> Hello :)
<elgh> Anyone good at xorg.conf?
<babbio> kindofabuzz, i dont have  ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub... i only have "known_host" in my ~/.ssh
<kindofabuzz> karpus, no
<blip-> karpus: I'm pretty sure saved on the image,  jpegs have fields for a bunch of other things like type of camera etc..
<SolarisBoy> you can check the properties for extra details that may be in the image file and remove them
<rileyp> karpus the file once uploaded will belong to website uploaded too
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: assuming you are talking about "ntfsprogs" package?
<archboxman> elgh: what you want have to play with xorg.conf all the time in Archlinux
<mehee> hi all
<masterjake_net> turtle^s0up: oops wrong program
<karpus> SolarisBoy: any good program for that?
<kindofabuzz> babbio, then you didn't creat an rsa then, as user, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<babbio> kindofabuzz, i read the link just now....i'll check it out
<SolarisBoy> depends on OS your on
<Shay27> does it possible to load the other operating system from the Ubuntu ? so i can switch between the 2 operating systems by key ?
<mehee> anyone know how to see what devices mounted from terminal hdd usb etc
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: oh, i see you are talking about ntfs-config then
<karpus> ubuntu 9.10 x64
<elgh> archboxman, after editing my xorg.conf, which is very basic, my cursor turns into a green square...
<rileyp> help with mouse and supsned please peoples
<babbio> kindofabuzz, the rsa key was created by my boss
<SolarisBoy> i think just plain properties will due for most image file types
<kindofabuzz> babbio, once you do that you will have a ~/.ssh with two files in it. id_rsa and id_rsa.put
<kindofabuzz> pu b
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: it's for configuring NTFS, mounting on boot, and working with USB flash drives
<Raydiation> is there an alternative to gtk-recordmydesktop? its just slow beyond all recognition
<kindofabuzz> babbio, ok then, point the ssh-copy-id to the right directory then
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: it's like a GUI tool for working with your fstab
<SolarisBoy> but you can use something fancy like gimp or imagemagick (maybe) for linux or irfanview for windows
<tazmanddevil67> anyone, just installed ubuntu 9.10 and wife wants to goto www.iwin.com can't get it to work.
<oll> 1
<masterjake_net> turtle^s0up: Is there a way to auto mount my windows partition when I start up and have it be the same name so shortcuts work each time.
<kindofabuzz> babbio, ssh-copy-id /path/to/rsakey user@server
<archboxman> elgh: read some file that can change colors in terminal hold on
<SolarisBoy> however the actual file permissions your referencing will be changed when you upload to whoever the server is configured to use
<archboxman> elgh: don
<rileyp> master jake
<rileyp> add to fstab
<archboxman> elgh: no sure it is to due with xorg though
<mehee> anyone know how to see what devices mounted from terminal hdd usb etc
<rileyp> mehee lsusb
<SolarisBoy> df
<SolarisBoy> mount
<cisco> can anyone get their webcam to work on empathy
<rileyp> mehee ls /sd*
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: yes use ntfs-config, start it as root "gksudo ntfs-config"
<archboxman> elgh: xorg.conf is for screen vector and setting up mouse and keyboard
<elgh> archboxman: I have to eat some, are you here in about 15 min?
<turtle^s0up> masterjake_net: or it should ask you for the password
<SolarisBoy> all devices are named sd* on ubuntu?
<archboxman> elgh: yes will work on your idea
<elgh> archmanbox: sweet, coming back in a while.
<mehee> ribasushi: thats not the corect command
<mehee> rileyp: thats not the corect command
<SolarisBoy> mehee: you can use df or mount
<karpus> SolarisBoy: ok I see, thanks for your help
<SolarisBoy> karpus: no problem
<babbio> kindofabuzz, same error as before :  /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<rileyp> mehee I tried....
<SolarisBoy> babbio: whats the permissions on your keys?
<kindofabuzz> yeah
<rileyp> help with mouse disable in suspend please
<archboxman> Shay27: if your going to change the boot sequeeze around all you do is edit which one boots first
<mehee> yes i need the devices eg /dev/sda1....., /dev/sda2....., /dev/usb..... etc
<SolarisBoy> rileyp: also sd* devices aren't usually present on /
<SolarisBoy> mehee: mount or df
<SolarisBoy> mehee: if you want to see all devices mounted/no mounted try fdisk or lshw or lsusb etc
<maxjezy> what is your favorite game in ubuntu?
<archboxman> devices are in the /dev
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: correct
<SolarisBoy> on debian
<mehee> no fdisk not give that info
<llutz> babbio: ssh-copy-id -i id-rsa.pub user@host
<SolarisBoy> mehee: i said use fdisk if you want to see everthing there
<SolarisBoy> mehee: use mount or df to see whats mounted
<rileyp> mehe fdisk -l
<rileyp> and ls -/dev/sd* to show drives
<SolarisBoy> oh yea well thats an option im speaking command in general =)
<mehee> lshw givs to much info. i have been shown the comand before and know what output i am needing
<rileyp> sorry partitions
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: all these changes Ubuntu makes boot sequence and file locations.. hmmmmmmmmm... makes you wonder why people consider it bloated
<rileyp> mehe why not just look in dmesg will show all oyur hadware
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: works for me =)
<rileyp> mehee dmesg
<SolarisBoy> rileyp: mehee use df or mount to see whats mounted... dmesg also shows what was mouted at boot
<mehee> SolarisBoy: fdisk gives Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<mehee> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<mehee>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<mehee>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<mehee>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RA
<FloodBot4> mehee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: hey, my computer boots in 15 seconds or less
<SolarisBoy> or got plugged in
<mehee> dmesg has to much info again
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: mines takes longer because my sendmail --> gmail thing is a little latent
<SolarisBoy> other than that it would be the same
<mehee> SolarisBoy: df or mount give to much infomation
<rileyp> mehee what you want to find?
<SolarisBoy> mehee: no you need to learn how to read it which is easy would you like to know?
<rileyp> mehe a usb device?
<mehee> there is a comand that gices just basicly what is mounted one line for each device
<SolarisBoy> mehee: mount
<SolarisBoy> mehee: df
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: no because yours moves to network booting up first ... mine only does it as deamon and background service
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: true i guess
<mehee> SolarisBoy: they are giving different info from what i got when i was given a command i cant remember atm
<rileyp> supend help disable my mouse please
<whiely> #DALnet
<Shay27> Hello i would like to add my windows 7 to the grub menu , in the grub menu file i found example for adding windows operating system , in the example i need to replace this line with my hardware info : root (hd0,0) how can i found out what parameter to change ? my windows installed on the same hdd on different partition ?
<isojussi> anyone have similar probme with adobe reader : http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=566
<SolarisBoy> mehee: mehee cat /proc/mounts
<rileyp> mehee well then google linux commands will be faster or hit up arrow until you find teh command you used
<SolarisBoy> anything is getting mount info from there so not sure how much simpler it gets
<mehee> sorry SolarisBoy that still give rong info
<sayed1> hi i've ubuntu in the same partition with xp ....i have no free space left and i wanna give ubuntu more space on the partition
<SolarisBoy> its not wrong
<SolarisBoy> if its wrong somethings wrong on your OS
<mehee> thansk rileyp i will do that
<SolarisBoy> or hw
<archboxman> Shay27: root(hdo,1) I believe will work need to look at partitions
<rileyp> sayed delete windows:D
<Myrtti> rileyp: please be helpful with your answers
<Myrtti> sayed1: so you've installed with wubi?
<coz_> sayed,  how large is the hard drive?
<reeniginEesreveR> whats the command line tool for comparing two files? would like to see colored highlting of changes
<SolarisBoy> diff
<Shay27> archboxman: does ubuntu have some command for listing all the partitions with the required parameters ?
<sayed1> 250 gub
<iceroot> reeniginEesreveR: diff
<SolarisBoy> i think there some color options gotta man it
<sayed1> gib*
<coz_> reeniginEesreveR,  yes  dif  or you can install    meld   which works really well
<archboxman> fdisk
<SolarisBoy> yes meld is sweet
<reeniginEesreveR> iceroot, diff isn't highlitign with colors
<SolarisBoy> reeniginEesreveR: 04:05  SolarisBo| i think there some color options gotta man it
<iceroot> reeniginEesreveR: then the diff from vi which is using colors
<klappi> reeniginEesreveR: i can also recomend xxdiff
<SolarisBoy> iceroot: also good option
<coz_> sayed,  almost missed that answer :)  when talking with someon in irc is is best to type the first few letters of their nick  ...hit tab to complete... so that they are alerted that you are speaking with them :)
<iceroot> SolarisBoy: vim is always the best option :)
<archboxman> fdisk shows hard drives not disk
<coz_> sayed,  so how much space is windows using of that disk?
<SolarisBoy> i usually :vsplit in that case
<Myrtti> sayed1: did you install with wubi?
<archboxman> fdisk shows hard drives not partitions
<sayed1> coz_: ok
<rileyp> lol
<coz_> sayed,  much nicer :)
<rileyp> help with mouse disable in suspend please
<archboxman> fdisk -l
<sayed1> coz_: abt 19 gib
<coz_> sayed,  how much space is windows using of that disk right now?
<rileyp> I need to disable mouse in suspend
<Myrtti> coz_: could you ask him how he installed his windows, because he doesn't seem to notice me asking?
<rileyp> anyone here with the know how?
<rileyp> or am i wsting my time
<SolarisBoy> rileyp: try power options?
<sayed1> Myrtti: from xp
<coz_> sayed,  ok    now when you installed ubuntu... how much space did you allow for the installation?
<Myrtti> sayed1: with a program you downloaded?
<rileyp> nothing in there
<[J]ustin> Is their a way to view all installed packages?
<sayed1> coz_: 6 gib
<SolarisBoy> rileyp: i got nothin =)
<coz_> sayed,  ok  well is this a newly installed ubuntu?
<sayed1> coz_: yes
<[J]ustin> Is their a way to view all installed packages?
<rileyp> solarisboy thanks for your honesty
<SolarisBoy> rileyp: may google lead you to the light
<rww> [J]ustin: on the command-line or graphically?
<[J]ustin> command-line (SSH, putty)
<rileyp> justin yes look in snamptic packet manger
<rww> [J]ustin: aptitude search ~i
<[J]ustin> thanks
<turtle^s0up> [J]ustin: dpkg --get-selections
<rileyp> justin all items installed have green box
<coz_> sayed, ok let me make a suggestion then.... go into xp and completely defrag it...then in xp  under disk management delte the partition made from ubuntu....then reinstall ubuntu and allow it the amount of space you would like...with that size disk I would give it equal amounts of space  as xp
<faileas> ...
<faileas> oops
<faileas> wrogn window
<llutz> [J]ustin: dokg -l|grep ^ii
<sayed1> coz_: thx
<llutz> dpkg
<Myrtti> sayed1: is installing a real dualboot system out of the question?
<coz_> sayed,  you will be much happier  with that set up :)
<kinja-sheep> llutz: Why the ^?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: to change prompt color it was in the bashrc there is no reason in ubuntu to edit bashrc is there???
<sayed1> Myrtti: i don't know how
<llutz> kinja-sheep: try it withou
<llutz> t
<connex> hi, i have a dell d610 laptop, it's native resolution is 1400x1050, after i used the external vga port to dual view the tv and the laptop, i can't get the native resolution detected and switched to, what do i do?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: you asking if there is a reason to change the color of the prompt or the console text color?
<SolarisBoy> if the prompt yes need to edit bashrc because thats where its set
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: not that why do ubuntu users edit the bashrc file??
<SolarisBoy> i like mines customized
<archboxman> connex: dont think you can set ubuntu that high???
<SolarisBoy> i put color definitions some custom functions lots of aliases, etc its for ease of use
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: got u , your beyond the average ubuntu user that is for sure :)
<connex> fixed it, apparently the xorg settings remained active even after i remove the screen and rebooted, i just had to deleted the virtual desktop section, wish someone would open a bug report on it, anyways i'm back to the 1400x1050 resolution
<SolarisBoy> lol i get your point though,, most users of ubuntu likely dont sit in bash a lot so they would receive no benefit from editing the defaults
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: Don't know if I could edit out all of the unused programs your talking about,  Openoffice alone is 824mb
<SolarisBoy> yes its a large program, but where are you talking of editing it at?
<SolarisBoy> s/program/package/
<archboxman> --remove not just edit I use abiword
<pat|nG> what's the command to know the path of my kernel?
<thefish> does 10.04 still use grub? just did an install and getting grub error 15 - then in a rescue shell i dont seem to have grub installed at all, and theres no menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<Myrtti> thefish: grub2 is the default
<SolarisBoy> pat|nG: the kernel is in /boot/ the src likely /usr/src
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: no more college courses can dump half the programs
<thefish> Myrtti: is there a different way to fix things with grub2?
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: apt-get purge <program>
<[J]ustin> What is a good FTP server that you can easly chroot\jail with?
<Myrtti> thefish: yes. Unfortunately the wiki is down so I can't really give you a good link on our wiki about it
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: yes for got
<SolarisBoy> vsftpd
<SolarisBoy> [J]ustin: vsFTPd
<Myrtti> thefish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 would be the location
<thefish> Myrtti: ok cool, will keep trying with google, ta
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: been a minute since played with debian
<[J]ustin> SolarisBoy, Are you able to jail a user and keep the account 'justin' with full root access?
<SolarisBoy> [J]ustin: yes and more
<[J]ustin> Ok thanks mate.
<SolarisBoy> [J]ustin: anytime
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: im more familiar with solaris or RHEL based distros
<SolarisBoy> opensolaris and fedora
<pat|nG> i click on system > hardware drivers > i got this broadcom STA driver not activated i clicked activate i got this error message sorry, installation of this driver failed please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log what will i do now?
<SolarisBoy> but i really like ubuntu for a home workstation =)
<callum__> how do you get the webcam and audio to work on pidgin mesenger eee pc 701 ?
<archboxman> I actually like either BSD or as400 if I have to play with unix
<r3w1nnnd_> cineva din RO ?
<callum__> i enabled the "plugin" but nothing comes up
<SolarisBoy> i do some work on as400 and use to work as a BSD shop
<SolarisBoy> FreeBSD
<SolarisBoy> some of my clients are as400 / IBM shops with all AIX Pseries etc..
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: NetBSD for me
<SolarisBoy> nice
<callum__> how do you get the webcam and audio to work on pidgin mesenger eee pc 701 ?
<Myrtti> !ro | r3w1nnnd_
<ubottu> r3w1nnnd_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<callum__> i enabled the "plugin" but nothing comes up
<llutz> !ot | SolarisBoy: archboxman  could you please take that chitchat to another channel. thx
<ubottu> SolarisBoy: archboxman  could you please take that chitchat to another channel. thx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<callum__> Thanks
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: AS400 is  work horse
<Myrtti> callum__: please don't repeat that often, the channel population hasn't really changed that much between you asking the first time
<callum__> They always talk about OFF-TOPIC Crap Llutz
<SolarisBoy> indeed
<archboxman> thanks ubottu
<archboxman> !bash bot
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<elgh> archbox: are u there?
<callum__> anyone know about the camera/audio plug in for pidgin
<brand0n> how come installing ffmpeg makes DeVeDe uninstall?
<brand0n> and vlc and gnomebaker
<brand0n> and mplayer
<archboxman> elgh: go head
<SolarisBoy> dependcy issue?
<archboxman> elgh: found that changing prompt colors was under .bashrc
<thechef> gnome-system-monitor is not very useful, because it mainly monitors it's own cpu usage.
<ouyes> how to make a settings in xchat to highlight my word?
<archboxman> elgh: have you edited your bachrc anytime soon
<elgh> archbox: I had to install my computer with alternate install, running Jaunty. Graphics issues made me install graphics drivers in recovery mode. But I still couldn't see, so I edited xorg.conf and that made my cursor weird...
<SolarisBoy> i may have a link in my delicous for customizing bashrc... prompt, aliases etc.. one sec...
<pintook> hello i need help with my Ooo
<elgh> archbox: Never edited bashrc...
<SolarisBoy> im not sure but i believe xorg.conf recreates itself....
<ouyes> what is Ooo
<SolarisBoy> with defaults
<rww> ouyes: OpenOffice.org
<callum__> how do you get the webcam and audio to work on pidgin mesenger eee pc 701 ?
<pintook> my openoffice menu text does not appear
<callum__> nothing in media works ---> no audio/webcam call and its all set to default :S
<brand0n> callum__ i was wondering that too
<archboxman> elgh: after looking over xorg.conf its only driver used for the mouse not the color change unless you are using the wrong driver
<brand0n> this new empathy messenger is garbge
<brand0n> it has even less support for video calls than pidgin does
<brand0n> no idea why it was changed to default
<rww> ouyes: settings -> preferences -> Chatting:Alerts -> Extra words to highlight
<elgh> archboxman: okey...
<archboxman> elgh: let me look one more time
<callum__> it i enabled the plug in and it says select stuff i put it all to default but nothing works in conversation/media
<elgh> archboxman: Got MSN? I can send a picture...
<Raydiation> does epiphany already support HTML5 video/audio?
<thefish> Myrtti: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc was all that was needed - looks like the installer may have missed that bit
<callum__> Do you enable ASC6062 Crap ?
<physh> hello
<callum__> i have INTEL TEXTURED Video under a Video option :S
<archboxman> elgh: why not we like to get a laugh...
<physh> so I'm going to be one of those typical never before seen names and say:  "help?  please?  got a few problems over here"
<brand0n> anyone use avidemux?
<brand0n> is it better than devede?
<brand0n> also is ffmpeg better than mencoder?
<callum__> god im going to use google instead
<callum__> this support channel is FAIL Lately
<elgh> archboxman: Get a laugh? :P
<coz_> brand0n,  I would have 'both" installed
<brand0n> i do
<brand0n> but for some reason when i install DeVeDe
<physh> I have googled the heck out of my problems but I'm thinking it's just to easy and I'm missing it
<brand0n> it uninstalls ffmpeg
<coz_> brand0n,  also there is a front end to  ffmpeg name   winff
<brand0n> whats the best app for converting video files (avi mpg mp4) to iso
<brand0n> in your opinion i mean
<SolarisBoy> ffmpeg
<coz_> brand0n,  probably ffmpeg  maybe handbrake
<brand0n> and winff is the best frontend for that SolarisBoy
<brand0n> ?
<brand0n> how do you feel about avidemux
<SolarisBoy> i use it from cmdline mostly
<pat|nG> i click on system > hardware drivers > i got this broadcom STA driver not activated i clicked activate i got this error message sorry, installation of this driver failed please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log what will i do now?
<SolarisBoy> or scripts
<ouyes> rww, thanks
<archboxman> read there are some adware that change the cursour color
<brand0n> i installed this script from gnome-look.org avconvert its pretty neat
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: yes for the task it completes i use it
<llutz> pat|nG: have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<brand0n> but it makes it so i gotta uninstall devede
<brand0n> so im looking for an alternative
<archboxman> elgh: read there are some adware that change the cursour color
<physh> I just installed mythbuntu with an hvr-1800 card.  got it to detect my atsc signal and show channels, but I get two pictures (the same) on each channel.
<pat|nG> llutz: then?
<llutz> pat|nG: fix it
<ouyes> rww, and ouyes to the place?
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: they have lots of cool ones online even some for flash --> mp3 (quality not awesome)
<elgh> archboxman: Shouldn't be any adaware in a fresh installed computer, should it?
<rww> ouyes: if you want it to highlight you when someone says "ouyes". yes
<elgh> archboxman: And it's not just the cursor... It's a big green square...
<SolarisBoy> usually can be accomplished in one line from command line
<ouyes> rww, no i want to highlight the word i typed
<pat|nG> llutz: that's why i'm here coz i dnt know how to fix it! dnt be so rude bro
<ouyes> rww, i mean anyplace has related to ouyes
<archboxman> elgh: no damage to screen is it bad pixells????
<rww> ouyes: then put that in there...
<llutz> pat|nG: nobody here knows what the problem is, we cannot read your log-files. so read yourself, fix it or come back with details
<duncan-nz> New Question: I suddenly can't mount one of my partitions. 'sudo mount -a' says "mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /home/duncan/storage busy" but I can't access the files at either location. When I comment out the line in fstab and try to mount from cli I get "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /media/c3491a67-4c06-4bab-8bc7-56d1d0164b11 busy". What's going on?
<elgh> archboxman: Quite new screen, no bad pixels at all. Nothing is wrong except the cursor...
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: are you in that directory its mounted to?
<pog> how can I use nautilius sftp:// under lxde  (gnome is isntalled, but nautilus seem's to need a gnome-service, which ist noch started under lxde:
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, (great film, the original solaris) Nope.
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: fuser and lsof commands may help to show whats using the mount
<brand0n> SolarisBoy, i just converted a file into a DVD MPEG or whatever with ffmpeg, how would i burn that into a dvd that can be read in a dvd player?
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, I'll have a look at them. Thanks.
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: one sec ill let you know the steps i have them notated,, think i actually have a link,, theres a few approaches,,,
<brand0n> thank you :)
<archboxman> elgh: with all these setup changes I would have to say it is a diver conflit?? You need to reload ubuntu with out all the changes.. May I ask why you went this route with your install in the first place???
<llutz> brand0n: dvdauthor + mkisofs
<airtonix> pog, are you using sftp:// or ssh://
<SolarisBoy> but generally from DVD MPEG.. need to just mkisofs
<SolarisBoy> or like llutz said =)
<archboxman> diver= driver
<ouyes> hi
<pog> i guess under nautilius I used sftp://
<pat|nG> llutz: http://pastebin.com/m3c277b89 <----my jockey.log
<ouyes> rww,  no i and ouyes to here, but still no highlight
<airtonix> pog, might be that you just need to to type ssh:// instead
<llutz> pat|nG: sry no www here
<coz_> brand0n,  I believe the app  mandvd can do that
<brand0n> ok thank you
<elgh> elgh: The reason I had to use alternate install was because if I use regular install CD I can't see anything... The screen is blank. Can't load live CD either.
<pog> and ftp:/ and so on, but doesn't seem to work. o.k. I try ssh://
<coz_> brand0n,  although I have never used it so research it first
<ouyes> hi
<pat|nG> coz_: http://pastebin.com/m3c277b89 <----my jockey.log
<physh> anyone have any idea why I might be seeing what seems like two signals on a single source when tuning through my hvr-1800?
<airtonix> !repeat > pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> tovid is nice...
<physh> I have two pictures when I tune to a channel.  both of the same channel.
<archboxman> elgh: what kinda monitor is this in the first place that a standard vga can't load????
<elgh> archboxman: It's a Philips LCD...
<Myrtti> there's your error, getting Philips
<physh> two pictures.  one on the top half and the other on the bottom half of my screen when I tune to a channel with my hvr-1800
<elgh> archboxman: Got a xorg.conf from another guy using Geforce 7300 GS and that fixed everything except the mouse...
<Myrtti> *cough* moving on
<coz_> pat|nG,   are you installing nvidia driver?
<archboxman> elgh: give me the model number
<elgh> archboxman: Where do find that?
<physh> I have an ATI card
<archboxman> elgh: sure this is not a video card issue
<elgh> archboxman: Well, everything else works fine with graphics...
<pat|nG> this is pissin me off.... llutz stop acting like ur a cool ubuntu geek! be fair enough to treat noobs like me....like don't tell me that i have to fix it myself! that's why we're her coz we need help....don't be so rude...now i'm givin the info and u tell me no web here....what a crap! get lost.....u're just a waste of time here....u don't intend to help noobs but u're just tryin to piss us off....
<ouyes> how can i highlight the word i typed?
<ouyes> in my window?
<airtonix> ouyes, double click it ?
<ouyes> airtonix, i am in xchat, i want to highlight my words in my window
<archboxman> elgh: if your loading a different driver then you video card is renderer for this is a issue and will show up in other areas besides just a mouse color and a few blocks of green... Just try running some games and this will show a big weakness
<tomatoes7> i'm using mongrel as a webserver for ruby on rails apps....i can access this webpage from other computers connected through the same router.....how can i serve my webpage over the internet from my pc?
<ouyes> airtonix, my words are in grey now,
<elgh> archboxman: I don't usually play games. :P
<airtonix> ouyes, ok this makes more sense... (complete questions are better rather than a 10minute dance around your intial vague questions)
<elgh> archbox: I got the driver installed that Ubuntu recommend.
<llutz> tomatoes7: activate portforwarding in your router, pointing to your host
<pat|nG> don't listen to him tomatoes7! llutz is nothin....he's just a fake ubuntu geek helper here!
<pat|nG> tomatoes7: ask for erusul coz_ and others...they're good
<airtonix> ouyes, xchat window : settings > advanced > text events >>> scroll to > "Your Message"
<archboxman> elgh: that video card is the exact reason... something is not pointing out if xorg.conf file is holding on to old issues from a different cofiguration may be the weakness ... as well as xorg.conf is a confg file with no real double check of a system as you pointed out with this install...
<Bigshot> where can i get all the cool dark themes for ubuntu? except from gnome website?
<pat|nG> tomatoes7: ask Myrtti! he's a great help here! don't listen to a cool acting helper like llutz!
<tomatoes7> whats the deal with llutz?
<pat|nG> he's a fake
<elgh> Okey...
<llutz> pat|nG: stop now please
<pat|nG> don't know nothin...
<elgh> archboxman: Would you like to see my xorg.conf?
<Myrtti> pat|nG: cool down, no reason to take someone down based on your experiences
<pat|nG> Myrtti: i got pissed off wid that guy right now
<pat|nG> newbies like me came along here to ask help
<Myrtti> pat|nG: cool down
<pat|nG> and then he try to tell me go and fixed it?
<pat|nG> how can i fix it if i don't know how to do it
 * airtonix smells rage
<pat|nG> he's rude
<pat|nG> don't be so rude llu
<pat|nG> be patient
<Myrtti> pat|nG: seriously, if you've got an issue with someone, you don't need to vent it here
<SolarisBoy> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pat|nG> not all newbies are fast learner
<magn3ts> Dear #ubuntu. I would like an Ubuntu derivative that will allow me to use thunar seemlessly, have a very lightweight overhead for menus as I plan on using awn-navigator and not touching GNOME as much as possible. Is there a distro like this?
<coz_> pat|nG,  its understandable ...especially when new...to get frustrated when answers are not always immediate...however...everyone here works for free for many hours...so   a little patience goes a long way :)
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, I didn't find anything useful. According to fuser that uuid was not found in /media (where the other command said it was already mounted). And I found nothing with lsof to suggest that there was already a connection. But I went back and reinserted the line in fstab, ran sudo mount -a again and now it works. The fstab line is just "UUID=c3491a67-4c06-4bab-8bc7-56d1d0164b11 /home/duncan/storage ext3 users 0 1" do you see anything wro
<duncan-nz> ng with that?
<pat|nG> i can wait for hours but tell me "fix it urself" is not acceptable for a new starter!
<archboxman> elgh:  I will look at it , but again no system is designed at this time to hold the xorg.conf accountable for data entry or retrival
<pat|nG> awkie now! sorry! i'll stop! i'm cool!
<coz_> pat|nG,  I am not saying  wait for hours  I am saying many here stay online for many many hours...and yes  "fix it yourself"  is not acceptable
<llutz> pat|nG: why don't you read all what i wrote?
<duncan-nz> pat|nG, actually, unless you've got paid for support you can't demand anything from a group of volunteers. Please remember that and be polite.
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: how do you update the database in ubuntu??
<elgh>   GNU nano 2.0.9                                            Fil: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elgh> Section "Screen"
<elgh>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<elgh>         DefaultDepth    24
<elgh> EndSection
<FloodBot2> elgh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elgh> Section "Module"
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: what database updatedb?
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: depends looking..
<pat|nG> duncan-nz u don't know what polite is.....so stop it..i'm cool
<SolarisBoy> so removing that line and adding it right back fixed it duncan-nz ?
<SolarisBoy> are you sure were no issue with the line that were corrected ?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: update the files in ubuntu to make sure you get the latest update of programs from the apt-get database
<SolarisBoy> apt-get update
<sarah31> hi everyone i have question use ubuntu etc and want to check my laptop ip adress and when type ifconfig im getting info inet addr:xx.xx.xx.xx.xx.xx  Bcast:xx.xx.xx.xx.xx  Mask:255.255.255.0 my question is, inet adrr is that my laptop ip? or my isp ip or my router ip what is inet adrr?
<zen_master_soso> Anyone want to help with getting NetworkManager to work with fluxbox? 1) Gnome sessions still ask for a password for the default keyring. 2) fluxbox sessions seem to have no way to "ask", because services are started out of order. Interested?
<airtonix> ouyes, that entry is exactly what you want, also you'll notice from other entries in that list you can prefix sections with something like : %C22 to change the colour of text following it
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: apt-get update
<moborobo> hi
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, that's right! Palimset said there was a problem with the partition, and gparted said it couldn't mount it. But now palimpset says it's clean, it's reasonably new.
<airtonix> ouyes, ie i'm using this now : %C22%H<%H$4$1%H>%H%O%C30$t%C12$2
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: is it a windows partiton?
<rww> sarah31: inet adrr is the internal IP address used between your laptop and your router. It isn't your public internet address.
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: that was shutdown uncleanly?
<archboxman> elgh: run a apt-get update
<elgh> archboxman: Yes?
<zen_master_soso> Looking for someone who understands the NetworkManager, nm-system-settings, gnome-keyring-daemon, maybe wpa_supplicant....
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, no, it's ext3. but it's mounted by windows using ext2fs. I went there and did a new shut down to see if it had some 'open lines' but that didn't seem to make any difference. I suspecting though that the driver didn't let go?
<elgh> archboxman: Did that.
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: possible ,, in that case can remove and load the module.
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, "went there" = "booted into windows"
<archboxman> elgh: do apt-get autoremove
<ArchMage> i'm trying to install a theme in gnome and it says it was installed successfully but never appears in my themes list
<mehee> hi whats the mots compresses file format that can be opened by linux and windows and mac computers
<ArchMage> anyone have this problem or know the solutions?
<ArchMage> s/s//
<SolarisBoy> when you did fuser or lsof you used sudo right>
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, ext2fs only runs on windows. So I can't touch it from *nix
<SolarisBoy> ?
<SolarisBoy> oh
<ArchMage> it seems to have placed it in my ~/.themes folder
<SolarisBoy> well i dont think any driver thats loaded in a windows os has a process or handle on any device when your booted into linux
<SolarisBoy> chkdsk or fsck the actual drive maybe
<duncan-nz> SolarisBoy, I didn't use sudo for lsof or fuser. Of course I should have thought to. I'll remember that fro next time. I agree that running fsck is probably smart. Thanks for the help.
<archboxman> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SolarisBoy> duncan-nz: sure
<ArchMage> augh nvm it was apparently not a full theme
<ArchMage> sorry to bother you all
<rww> ubottu: pm | sarah31
<ubottu> sarah31: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bullgard4> Where can I find 'Firefox Cache Viewer'? see http://www.ghacks.net/2006/10/06/firefox-cache-viewer/
<sarah31>  hi tnx for answer:) i have one more question maybe u could help me. i want to try tool called fastrack etc i have two laptops i know my ip address from ifconfig inet addr. and my question is how do i get over internet ip address from my other laptop i know how to get router ip but dont know how to get the se3cond laptop ip could u help me?
<archboxman> bullgard4: do locate cache
<SolarisBoy> bullgard4: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2489 ?
<SolarisBoy> what version do you run?
<elgh> archboxman: Did autoremove.
<bullgard4> archboxman: hehe. Do you know what you suggest?
<nikihr> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<archboxman> bullgard4: yes you to check cache throughout the machine
<SolarisBoy> nice one ubottu !! =)
<archboxman> bullgard4: locate cache -c
<archboxman> bullgard4: tell me the totol number of files with cache
<archboxman> elgh: sorry after this little update does ubuntu ask you to restart the computer???
<archboxman> bullgard4: I will go find the area your after
<loops_> hi, what are virtual packages?
<elgh> archboxman: Nope...
<SolarisBoy> loops_: packages that point at other packages
<llutz> loops_: meta-packages, which install other due to their dependencies. i.e. lampp, pulling apache/perl/mysql etc.
<archboxman> elgh:  I feel the old configuration of xorg.conf is hold on to your computer...
<archboxman> elgh: do a pastebin
<archboxman> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elgh> archboxman: What is a pastebin?
<zilkomaa> How to enable ur own location to gnome do weather dock?
<loops_> SolarisBoy, llutz,  thanks.
<archboxman> elgh: it is a simple way to send a copy of the whole file xorg.conf without all this choppy text here
<SolarisBoy> np
<elgh> archboxman: How do I do that?
<lolmaus> Hi! I'm a newbie LAMP user running Ubuntu Server 9.10. Please recommend an easy backup solution (for full system restore after hdd failure).
<lekefly> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<archboxman> go to http://paste.ubuntu.com paste your whole xorg.conf file and copy the link above after hitting send
<lekefly> as he just said
<pintook> my openoffice menu text does not appear
<rileyp> help me disable mouse during suspend
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: tar will mysqldump can backup your db and tar cp scp can be used for your web content,, all those apps can be reinstalled easily
<archboxman> elgh: paste that like here so I can view your xorg.conf file
<rileyp> mouse wakes up pc when bumped
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: for 1 server those solutions are valid
<elgh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366738/
<archboxman> bullgard4: /homefolder/.mozilla/firefox has your cache file
<lolmaus> SolarisBoy, i'm backing up my sites manually. What i ask about is a full system backup/restore solution to survive an hdd/filesystem failure.
<archboxman> elgh: is that the whole file???
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: look at RAID
<elgh> archboxman: Indeed it is.
<archboxman> elgh:  hold on
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: or dd command if thats needed
<brand0n> SolarisBoy, how do you use any2dvd? like what would be an example of the command id use
<brand0n> any2dvd moviename.avi
<brand0n> or something simple like that wont work
<SolarisBoy> i think it needs some options set
<theadmin> brand0n: How about trying "man any2dvd"?
<SolarisBoy> it may not have a man...
<brand0n> theadmin - how about i already tried that, and im not talking to you
<SolarisBoy> but try --helppp
<brand0n> i did -h
<mehee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_archive_formats
<brand0n> i see the help, but what if i dont wanna set any options and want them all default, how would i go about doing that?
<theadmin> brand0n: Well, you need support, huh? So...
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: depends on what the defaults are,,
<mehee> heres a list of cross platform data compression files http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_archive_formats
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: for some reason i think it assumes your starting with avi...
<SolarisBoy> however you have mpeg already
<brand0n> no no i was just testing stuff with the mpeg
<archboxman> elgh: what is the video card you have now???
<brand0n> 99% of the time i start with an avi
<brand0n> so i wanna try it like that
<elgh> archboxman: It is a Nvidia GeForce 7300 Gs.
<SolarisBoy> i would need to check... its actually just a shell script you can open it just calls other command line programs
<SolarisBoy> the default is there one second..
<archboxman> elgh: hold on
<brand0n> actually SolarisBoy i found it
<brand0n> it has examples in the manual - for some reason i didnt see them before
<brand0n> thanks though
<Real_Ubot> Forget about the cloud. I have a plan to sync my desktop Ubuntu os to a usb flash drive. I want all settings, newly installed software etc to be changed on my usb persistent UBuntu Liv einstallation. Is this possible and how do I do?
<kinja-sheep> Real_Ubot: I thought you say you have a plan.
<Real_Ubot> kinja-sheep: What?
<theadmin> Hello. I've got Unetbootin. Is it necessary to format whatever you use it on?
<lolmaus> SolarisBoy, i'm backing up my sites manually. What i ask about is a full system backup/restore SOFTWARE solution to survive an hdd/filesystem failure.
<archboxman> elgh: lspci | grep nvidia -i -m 20 in the terminal
<Real_Ubot> kinja-sheep: Yes, I know what i want to do but not how complicated it will be?
<kinja-sheep> Real_Ubot: To sync everything? Meh. Use rsync for that. As for packages? Meh, don't. You don't want to end up installing extra stuffs (ie modules and supports) on wrong machines.
<elgh> archboxman:  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: im familiar with netbackup which is a paid solution
 * sync I'm everywhere. 
<mehee> from the list can you work out what the best cross platform compression format is with max compression.
<infid> does compiz do everything expose on macs does?
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: you can alternatively use tovidgui
<SolarisBoy> its a package
<brand0n> ok
<brand0n> hmm i keep trying the example usage commands but i get errors
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: software RAID is also an option
<rileyp> zen master can you help me with suspend and my mouse
<rileyp> disable mouse so it does not wake pc during suspend
<theadmin> Also, I had a WTFish thing happen... It said something like "mount: filesystem mount failed. Last mount time is in future". FSCK fixed it but WTF?
<SolarisBoy> theres backula amanda and some other open source network backup solutions...
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: i did find something on the power management, but nothing on how to disable the mouse. You?
<rileyp> suspend is working
<archboxman> elgh: I have the Geforce 7300 LE version in this computer no problems ,but ubuntu brings up just a nvidia card type in your xorg.conf mine on archlinux brings up the model??? wonder how xorg.conf is handled in ubuntu??
<zen_master_soso> I'm looking for overall general help, opinions on how best to setup a "kiosk" style browser xsession.
<infid> will ubuntu support an HD monitor
<zen_master_soso> infid: yes
<elgh> archman: Interesting. But I had to create that xorg.conf myself.
<rileyp> zen master someone one suggested /etc/event.d but I do not have a /etc/event.d folder or file
<Bigshot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8572636&postcount=75 is this a mistake? it says to create files in "preprobe" dir but it copies files to "policy" dir???
<SolarisBoy> lolmaus: theres a open source version of ghost which name slips my mind at the moment...
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: do you have /etc/pam.d?
<Bigshot> sudo cp preprobe/20thirdparty/10-ntrig.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
<c_nick> How to delete a directory comprising of many non empty directories in the /usr folder i tried with sudo rmdir but not working
<Bigshot> sudo mkdir /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: actually, that's where the suspend script is
<archboxman> elgh: what driver do you have set to the 7300 gs
<theadmin> c_nick: sudo rm -rf foldername
<SolarisBoy> rm -Rf c_nick
<[J]ustin> How am I able to run a java application (opens a socket), be able to view the output via putty and then be able to close putty with the application still running
<c_nick> thanks guys
<zen_master_soso> anyone have an opinion on how best to setup a kiosk style browser only X session?
<faileas> [J]ustin: cli app, or gui one?
<SolarisBoy> [J]ustin: if the java app is through the putty connection it will close when you close the connection
<[J]ustin> cli
<SolarisBoy> are you forwarding X?
<faileas> [J]ustin: you'd prolly want to use screen
<[J]ustin> How do I use that
<alankila> [J]ustin: try a program called screen, it keeps a detached terminal session
<[J]ustin> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<[J]ustin> Thanks :)
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin: screen rocks.
<rileyp> zen master yes pam.d is theree
<elgh> archboxman: 180.
<SolarisBoy> screen keeps forwarded X sessions open?
<rileyp> pam.d is dark blue
<faileas> naw
<faileas> if you want to do it with x, i think you'd need to use xpra
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: oops. I got confused. That was for MY problem! <embarrassed>
<SolarisBoy> your using the java app over X no? [J]ustin ?
<faileas> SolarisBoy: thats why i asked which to use
<rileyp> zen_master_soso thats ok
<faileas> *which it was
<tham1> i can't access my trash folder in ubuntu. how can i fix that?
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: you seriously don't have an /etc/event.d directory?
<archboxman> elgh: reading online that your nvidia-config copies to your xorg.conf file
<SolarisBoy> oh oops i thought it was [J]ustin that asked =)
<[J]ustin> How do I use the 'screen' application?
<SolarisBoy> type screen
<SolarisBoy> then usually use CTRL+A+C to create a new screen
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: Are you having any opensolaris system, as mentioned in your name?
<faileas> [J]ustin: type screen, hit enter. with newer versions of ubuntu, there's help built in
<zen_master_soso> [J]ustin: the magic key combination for screen is CTRL-a
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: yes
<elgh> archboxman: Didn't quite understand that.
<rileyp> i was thinking of modding /etc/default/acpi-suppport
<rileyp> i was thinking of modding /etc/default/acpi-suppport
<babbio> i'm on ubuntu 9.10, i have a aureon 7.1 pci audio card with optical spdif audio output connected to my amplifier....with ubuntu 9.04 all worked great but now i can't hear any audio....can somebody help me?
<archboxman> elgh: do you have nvidia-xconfig installed???
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: What version you been running in it?
<rileyp> zen_master_soso I was thinking of modding /etc/default/acpi-suppport
<[J]ustin> so my current java line: java -Xmx256M server
<elgh> archboxman Don't think so..
<rileyp> zen_master_soso I was thinking of modding /etc/default/acpi-suppport
<SolarisBoy> the solaris is actually for the fact i manage solaris systems professionally however
<rileyp> zen_master_soso I was thinking of modding /etc/default/acpi-suppport
<mamooli> how can i view .ptl files
<rileyp> \
<[J]ustin> would I make it screen java -Xmx256M server?
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: got that. i don't really know about that
<FloodBot2> rileyp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archboxman> elgh: Nvidia settings are to be copied back to the xorg.conf file
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: the latest from the open solaris site
<elgh> archboxman: Okey...
<SolarisBoy> i use 9/10 in production
<mamooli> how can i view .ptl files on hardy ?
<alankila> [J]ustin: please read the manual of screen, or else we'll have to spoonfeed you the same information over half an hour.
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: question?
<rileyp> zen_master_soso could you please look at that file
<aftertaf> babbio: have you checked the mixer isnt muted ?
<archboxman> elgh: may have to do a apt-cache search nvidia
<rileyp> zen_master_soso It appears you can add item to whitelist
<babbio> aftertaf, yes i do
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: yes, my system, peaks to 90% when i drag or move window  on my desktop
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: Even i installed nvidia for card, nothing change in that :(
<magn3ts> anybody got any idea what font this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=dust-gtk-thumbnail.jpg
<elgh> archboxman: Sorry, have to go now. :( Are you online here often?
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: Even i installed nvidia driver for my card, nothing change in that :(
<archboxman> bullgard4: did you find this firefox cache???
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: are your drivers up to date and you not running any extra screen compositing or such?
<alankila> [J]ustin: the short of it is this: "screen program" runs program in screen. The control character ctrl-a and d detaches the session. "screen -x" resumes a detached session. But you really want to read the manual to know more than this.
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: your guess is as good as mine. i just learned about event.d recently.
<elgh> archboxman: I got nvidia-glx-180 installed.
<archboxman> elgh: yes usually in archlinux
<JediMaster> anyone know why every now and then (pretty much once a day) when I start up my client machine the server refuses access to the nfs mounts until I restart nfs-kernel-server?
<SolarisBoy> i thought screen -r was resume?
<elgh> archboxman: Will see you another time then. :) What country are you from?
<kinja-sheep> magn3ts: Install Dust-GTK Theme and find out?
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: i sure, its 173.XX version and no composite things...
<JediMaster> I'm getting mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.1/mountPoint
<theadmin> magn3ts: Sans Bold
<archboxman> elgh: america
<magn3ts> kinja-sheep, doesn't come with the font
<magn3ts> theadmin, if thats the case, any idea what font patches/modifications have taken palce/
<elgh> archboxman: See you later!
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: try prstat command
<archboxman> elgh: lived in 40 out of 50 states
<rileyp> zen_master_soso what folder is event.d meant to be in?
<SolarisBoy> while your experiencing the issue
<archboxman> elgh: later
 * magn3ts apologizes for his atrocious keyboarding
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: okay
<theadmin> magn3ts: I don't know, i use this theme, it says that it's sans bold %)
<magn3ts> theadmin, but do your fonts look like the ones in the screenshot?
<rileyp> zen_master_soso as I cant find it Im using mythbuntu  karmic
<xfact> Hello
<xfact> WOW!
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: is that correct command?
<theadmin> magn3ts: I can send you a screenshot
<zen_master_soso> Here's my challenge: I want to make a browser only kiosk out of my netbook (for guests). But I want to have a regular user and gnome session as well. How would YOU do this?
<SolarisBoy> yes is your $PATH correct?
<magn3ts> theadmin, I'll tke your word for it
<alankila> SolarisBoy: well, -r also works. I happen to use -x, but it just allows multiple attachings to same session, I suppose... I have used -x for a decade by this point :)
<theadmin> magn3ts: I'm not quite sure actually
<brand0n> SolarisBoy, is there a way to make isos with tovid
<SolarisBoy> alankila: nice =) im rather new to screening
<brand0n> or does it only make them into mpg
<rileyp> zen_master_soso all dummies here tonight.......
<rileyp> zen_master_soso inc me
<theadmin> magn3ts: Here, take a look http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: i think tovid has that option.. its simply a collection of other tools used to accomplish the task of file to vid
<rumpsy> brb, i get suggestions later
<SolarisBoy> try tovidgui package
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: you seriously need to research how ubuntu is doing power management. it seems that things change quite a bit, and some of the stuff you are looking at (/etc/default/acpi.support) MIGHT be deprecated
<brand0n> ok
<xfact> Avast antivirus just found a VIRUS on my Ubuntu, virus name is: 'HTML:IFrame-II [trj]'
<aftertaf> SolarisBoy: yes it does have that ISO function too, can't remember off hand where but part of the suite
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: give me a sec.. maybe not on opensolaris,, =) i may be confusing things with solaris vs open solaris
<archboxman> bullgard4: found it go to firefox type in about:cache will show you were it is stored on your computer
<aftertaf> xfact:  O_o
<xfact> and everyone was telling that ubuntu has no virus!
<SolarisBoy> im almost abosolutely sure prstat should be there though
<xfact> What to do?
<rileyp> zen_master_soso th nks for the tip by deprecated you mean no longer used?
<SolarisBoy> processor stat...
<jamie> hello i dont suppose anyone could help me. ubuntu keeps freezing when i try to install some things ubuntu software centre and the console
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: :)
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: Anyway, i'm busy with AS3..
<rileyp> jamie look in dmesg
<rumpsy> brb
<SolarisBoy> i get confused sometimes .. bad RAM or something =)
<rileyp> jamie for errors
<SolarisBoy> blonde moments
<archboxman> jamie: sounds like a bad disk
<bullgard4>   archboxman: I know that /homefolder/.mozilla/firefox has your cache file has my cache file. But I have put a different questiion, and your statement does not answer my question.
<rileyp> jamie or ram
<xfact> Avast antivirus catching many Internet virus on my Karmic koala, and suggesting to delete it immediately, Should I delete?
<c_nick> how to extract into /usr via file roller.. it says permission denied
<archboxman> bullgard4: what is the problem
<rileyp> jamie or karmic update gone bad which happened to me constant ata read errors frezzing pc
<zen_master_soso> rileyp: that's correct. you have to do more research. your problem is interesting, but nothing I've had to deal with before. I'm putting off digging into power management for now.
<rileyp> ok
<theadmin> c_nick: You have to be root
<SolarisBoy> aaction script 3.0?
<bullgard4> archboxman: "11:30 < archboxma> bullgard4: found it go to firefox type in about:cache will show you were it is stored on your computer" I know that already. I have put a different question.
<theadmin> c_nick: You need to use "gksu file-roller filepath" first
<jamie> rileyp i only downloaded ubuntu yesterday and it froze while updateing
<brand0n> this tovidgui made things ALOT easier, thank you very much SolarisBoy
<archboxman> bullgard4: what is your question ??? then
<brand0n> just wish i could have the option of nomenu
<brand0n> but ill figure it out
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: =) anytime
<c_nick> hmm ok thanks thead
<bullgard4> archboxman: "10:59 < bullgard4> Where can I find 'Firefox Cache Viewer'? see http://www.ghacks.net/2006/10/06/firefox-cache-viewer/"
<c_nick> thanks theadmin
<SolarisBoy> brand0n: i think actually its something simlar to that like --no-menu maybe?
<rileyp> jamie can you boot to a command prompt
<archboxman> how different missed the viewer part hold on
<SolarisBoy> bullgard4: i just installed it
<xfact> anyone can please suggest me what should I do whit those 'virus' files?
<theadmin> xfact: There are no viruses on ubuntu :/
<SolarisBoy> xfact: i dought thats accurate or a correct perception..
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: if you don't mind, here they mentioned my issue, since my card is nvidia fx5200, i'm facing this same problem, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xcb/+bug/88815
<SolarisBoy> xfact: are you sure have't scanned a windows partition available to ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> but thats an ubuntu thread no?
<xfact> <theadmin> Avast anntivirus for linux, catching lots of viruses, I can show you the screenshot!
<rumpsy> yes, SolarisBoy
<brand0n> xfact avast is a terrible antivirus
<SolarisBoy> they make avast for linux?
<jamie> rileyp maybe lol
<brand0n> its propably a false positive
<theadmin> xfact: Those are Windows viruses. It secures your computer from those, so you don't infect Windows comps
<kinja-sheep> xfact: I want to see the nifty screenshots!
<xfact> Solarisboy: yes, I am only using Ubuntu, no relation with Windows, I don't even use Windows programs via Wine!
<rileyp> jamie why is this funny
<brand0n> its a false positive most likely xfact
<brand0n> avast isnt very good
<SolarisBoy> hmm well theadmin is likely right
<brand0n> and like they said, no viruses in ubuntu
<xfact> <kinja-sheep> ok is there any picturebin for Ubuntu ?
<xfact> wait
<rileyp> avast is crud
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: also thats in regards to using metacity which you said you aren't using right?>
<jamie> rileyp i just feel like a noob saying maybe to such a simple question
<kinja-sheep> xfact: http://imagebin.ca/
<archboxman> bullgard4: its a firefox add-on
<brand0n> dont even worry about it xfact
<rww> xfact: The Linux version of Avast will detect viruses that only work on Windows. Everyone says that Linux isn't generally /infected/ by viruses, not that you can't physically download them onto it.
<jamie> rileyp just ignore it and what do you suggest?
<rumpsy> yes, SolarisBoy
<rileyp> i am noob to so dont sweat
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: try running upgrade on all packages on your system
<dahlia> I have ubuntu 9.10 x32 desktop running in a virtual box guest and I have the guest additions installed. How do I tell ubuntu to use 32 bit graphics? I am able to use the enhanced appearance effects and I have the 3d acceleration enabled and it seems to work, I just need 32 bit graphics
<archboxman> bullgard4: its a firefox add-on
<SolarisBoy> if it doesn't work on open solaris you can revert to the previous image
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: okay.. i'll be back after upgrade :)
<SolarisBoy> ok
<theadmin> Hm. It takes "chmod 666 somefile" but doesn't like "chmod rw-rw-rw somefile", what's the prob here
<llutz> theadmin: chmod +rw
<ivanator[0xff]> theadmin: man chmod
<llutz> theadmin: chmod ugo=rw
<theadmin> llutz: o_O
<SolarisBoy> i never use octal =)
<llutz> always use octal :)
<jamie> rileyp so what do you suggest?
<archboxman> bullgard4: its a firefox add-on https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2489
<bullgard4> archboxman: Yes. SolarisBoy has told me before.
<theadmin> llutz: I always use numbers %)
<SolarisBoy> llutz: thats what they say ;>
<rileyp> jamie can you boot to a command prompt?
<rileyp> that is suggestion
<jamie> and do what in it?
<rileyp> type dmesg
<SolarisBoy> yea i just installed it guys just for kicks,, ill likely remove it soon =)
<theadmin> rileyp: "command prompt" is a windows thing. It's terminal.
<llutz> theadmin: octal-numbers are easier to handle, imho
<bullgard4> SolarisBoy: Thank you very much for your information and your help.
<jamie> i typed that into the console but i dont really know what i am looking for
<SolarisBoy> bullgard4: any time
<rileyp> theadmin thnbak for sorting me out
<rileyp> hmmm terminal.....
<jamie> yea same thing
<rileyp> jamie donkt upset the geeks....
<xfact> Here is the virus screenshot, http://imagebin.ca/view/3vzcCNn.html !!!
<SolarisBoy> xfact: there is no virus on ubuntu
<theadmin> xfact: It's a windows virus. Toldya so
<jamie> i have used windows for most of my life so some terminology i may get wrong
<SolarisBoy> xfact: thats in your broswer cache
<SolarisBoy> xfact: Iframe is a common attack mechanishm
<archboxman> bullgard4: funny my nautilus is set to view all in images any way so what is the bug in really for .. lmao
<SolarisBoy> xfact: check your heuristic settings
<xfact> Solaris boy:  then I can easily delete it!
<jamie> rileyp so im still confused on what im looking for
<SolarisBoy> xfact: that even
<magn3ts> theadmin, I'm jealous :(
<theadmin> magn3ts: Huh?
<SolarisBoy> xfact: on reboot it likely will be rebooted automagically
<rileyp> jamie you might be better off doing clean install and then doing a backup then updateing
<magn3ts> theadmin, sorry, I just looked at your screenshot of your fonts
<SolarisBoy> xfact: or when that cache expires it will be overwritten even
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: there are to many gadgets in firefox
<theadmin> magn3ts: Oh... hm... Don't you have them? Dust theme is built-in to Karmic, AFAIR, and all fonts too
<SolarisBoy> xfact: its very likely its just a site with a Iframe present and the scan is reading as something wrong...
<rileyp> jamie you are looking for item s that get repeated  repetedely
<magn3ts> theadmin, Idk. I've got sans obviously, it just doesn't look as nice is all
<jamie> rileyp hmm... but this is pretty much a clean install, only installed about an hour ago
<rileyp> eg ata read error
<SolarisBoy> xfact: again check the scan heuristics aren't way high on paranoid levels or you will get things like this often
<rileyp> jamie but by the sound your update went bad do you multiple kernals to boot from
<jamie> [  507.152027] eth0: auto-negotiating... get repeated allot
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i only use a few firebug, adblock , delicous, and greasemonkey
<theadmin> magn3ts: Window title is "Sans Bold", not just Sans
<esicam> I want french learning application
<jamie> hmm but it didnt update, it froze in the middle of downloading updates
<SolarisBoy> jamie: check that your router what speed your router is set to... maybe hard setting the eth interface would stop that
<SolarisBoy> jamie: sometimes devices get stuck in negotation
<rileyp>  so bad time updateing.....
<esicam> I want french learning application, plz help
<laughzilla> hi :) will ubuntu 9.10 32-bit work on an intel quad core q8300 machine?  or do i have to use the 64-bit version?
<llutz> laughzilla: it will work
<rww> laughzilla: either will work
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: like cool preview cooliris for watching videos
<theadmin> laughzilla: It will, but you'd better get 64-bit to get all out of it
<laughzilla> thx rrw and llutz i wasn't sure by the wording
<laughzilla> rww even :)
<esicam> I want french learning application,plz help
<xfact> <SolarisBoy> Actually my Ubuntu running fine, I was just wanted to check it, I think batter I should clean all browser catches
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: cooliris is cool but not needed
<theadmin> !repeat | esicam
<ubottu> esicam: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<llutz> laughzilla: if you use more than 4GB RAM, you should consider 64bit
<laughzilla> theadmin - thx i was not able to find the 64-bit , for some reason the ubuntu site only shows me the 1 download page with 32-bit version available.
<SolarisBoy> xfact: yes would accomplish the same
<theadmin> laughzilla: I'll link you
<esicam> French learning  applications
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: hey ,but I'm the only one usign a computer in this house any ways
<laughzilla> and i'm only on 2gb of ram. i may upgrade to 4gb next month but not for now.
<Jimi_Neutral> laughzilla, the lnik isnt obvious, i had that trouble
<esicam> I want french learning application
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: almost for got videosurf
<esicam> I want french learning application,plz help
<theadmin> laughzilla: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<llutz> laughzilla: 32bit wihtout PAE will only use 3.3GB
<laughzilla> thx theadmin
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: videosurf?
<ojo> Hey, how come that I put an ext4 filesystem on my external usb harddrive without making any partitions (I only have a /dev/sdb and no /dev/sdb1)
<esicam> I want french learning application,plz help
<Zeedox> Hi, where are Rhythmbox ratings stored?
<Guest29987> Does anyone know if the sshd daemon is running when ubuntu boots and is doing the filesystem check?
<rileyp> asicam you in wrong place
<llutz> ojo: why not? you don't need to have partitions
<SolarisBoy> Guest29987: depends
<Zeedox> I've searched forever after information on the net, but nothing useful has come up
<kinja-sheep> Guest29987: I doubt it. I think it occurs after htat.
<SolarisBoy> Guest29987: do when the fs check is running actually no
<theadmin> esicam: Do not repeat, if nobody knows, nobody will answer... JFGI.
<rww> ojo: /dev/sdb1 would refer to the first partition on /dev/sdb. Since you formatted the whole disk, not a partition, you just use /dev/sdb.
<laughzilla> i suppose as long as i only have 2gb of ram there's really no point to install the 64-bit version.
<ojo> llutz, rww: tx!
<SolarisBoy> Guest29987: usually network boot after that check
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: if I watch a youtube video show little previews so I dont get a picture with Kim Kardaseen up there and the rest of the video has some guy screaming out stupid ideas
<Madpilot> theadmin, do not use "JFGI" and similar in this channel. Thank you.
<Zeedox> theadmin, he's just looking for information, be nicer
<Zeedox> esicam, try anki
<theadmin> Zeedox: Sorry. But I think he got a little too repetitive
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i use greasemonkey and adblock for things like that =)
<Guest29987> Okay, thanks. Do you know anywhere that documents the startup procedure?
<llutz> Guest29987: read about sysvinit or for never releases upstart
<SolarisBoy> not sure but certain a good linux + startup [phases|sequence|etc] would provide the needed
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: try the website searches http://www.videosurf.com/ if you want to see how it works
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: k
<SolarisBoy> Guest29987: check under rc.d as well and look at the script headers
<SolarisBoy> may prove helpful
<Guest29987> cool, thanks
<rileyp> helm me disable mouse during suspnd
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: good idea to lower chances of watching a bad video
<rileyp> mouse is waking pc when bumped
<SolarisBoy> cool
<llutz> newer*
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: have you tried apt-fast yet???
<SolarisBoy> nope
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: apt-fast runs apt-get with axel as a download accelrator
<SolarisBoy> thats an interesting approach
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: only been out a month now need work
<SolarisBoy> doesn't ubuntu do throttling?
<SolarisBoy> i know dl accelerators open super ridiculous connections....
<Zeedox> Ah, finally found my solution
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: does throttling only after verifying the source... apt-fast doesn't verify the source
<SolarisBoy> i see
<vianocturna85> hello, does anyone know an alternative to MS Access to create apps for website management?
<SolarisBoy> as a backend?
<vianocturna85> front end
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: If you have trusted servers no need if your using untrusted repositories then apt-get is the way to go
<SolarisBoy> vianocturna85: you used MS access as a site frontend?
<vianocturna85> mysql is gonna be running, but there has been a request to create a program that connects to it for maintaining the info in MS Access, this seems illogical to me
<SolarisBoy> ahh i see
<SolarisBoy> i would use perl..
<archboxman> vianocturna85: can use playonlinux in ubuntu and load ms access
<SolarisBoy> i've done this with excel sheets --> Mysql --> site frontend
<alankila> I have nearly decade of experience with Perl. My advice would be to not use any time with that language.
<SolarisBoy> alankila: hmm i beg to differ
<alankila> There's got to be something much simpler and better working than Perl.
<vianocturna85> I might sound dumb, but is this usuable on Windows too?
<SolarisBoy> alankila: to import MS access data to MySQL?
<archboxman> why I didn't write playonlinux or wine
<nyaa> If you didn't like perl perhaps you might be interested in trying pokemon ruby on rails?
<SolarisBoy> that would be very simple in perl
<alankila> SolarisBoy: I assume generally for nearly any task -- it is possible that perl is still the best choice for oneliners, though.
<SolarisBoy> alankila: my complete company aside from hardware related things runs on perl/java
<SolarisBoy> things work fairly well
<vianocturna85> i was hoping that its easy like Access in creating rather than pure programming
<SolarisBoy> well you can export data in access correct
<SolarisBoy> ?
<vianocturna85> yeah
<SolarisBoy> if you can get stuff to csv then sure,, Mysql can load that...
<SolarisBoy> the table structures and data types should be validated at some point (perl) but.. heh
<vianocturna85> well ill give it a shot, thanks for all ya input
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: no gui for perl???
<SolarisBoy> for programming perl? or gui interface to perl.. on the first,, vi? is all i can think the second no
<NET||abuse> hey folks, i have a usb headset plugged in, problem is if i turn volume down in ubuntu below 30% ish.. not sure exactly, the headphones just cut out, i get no volume if i go below what is actually already quite loud!
<NET||abuse> anyone exxperienced this/
<NET||abuse> i end up having to reduce the volume on each application individually, which is a pain.
<SolarisBoy> you can interactively use the perl language in perl typing in commands for output but no gui interface to it...
<rileyp>  net abuse type alsamixer and look at all your settings
<Freds> hi need help with setting up irc on ubuntu please.
<archboxman> SolarisBoy:  Imagine if there was a perl interface u would get a dumbed down version anyways not all the features of just doing perl language and timing commands
<SolarisBoy> Freds: irc is a protocol are you trying to setup a client application to connect to a irc server or are you setting up a irc server?
<Freds> im on my other os on my computer
<Freds> i need to set up irc on ubuntu so i can then try and solve my wireless issue
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i use vi for all my perling but that would be nice i guess at some point
<SolarisBoy> Freds: try Xchat to set up irc quickly
<SolarisBoy> i think its installed default
<rww> Freds: There's a list of Ubuntu's IRC clients, and instructions for some of them (the ones with clickable names) at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC%20Clients
<Freds> SolarisBoy, i am a complete noob with this
<archboxman> Freds: chatzilla for firefox addon simple as it comes
<mamooli> can i use this syntax?
<Freds> ive tryed to install xchat with some code with apt-get
<SolarisBoy> Freds: thats cool xchat is fairly smooth for a beginner as well its what i used too at one point also check rww  link
<SolarisBoy> there are other choices there
<Freds> i think my install is mucked up or somthing
<Freds> because every guide just doesnt work
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: I use irssi works great :)
<mfroehle> hi leute
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: me too =)
<SolarisBoy> Freds: so you just want to get online?
<SolarisBoy> Freds: rather get on irc channels?
<Freds> i know what im doing on irc just dont know what im doing on ubuntu
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: chatzilla is as easy as it gets
<Freds> i have no clue how to install
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: point and click
<SolarisBoy> Freds: check on your menu in the internet section...
<Freds> yes
<SolarisBoy> Freds: look for the IRC program installed by default open it and let me know what you see..
<Freds> there was no irc there
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ok
<SolarisBoy> Freds: is that system online?
<Freds> yea but i will have to switch os on this computer
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ok first go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC%20Clients
<SolarisBoy> like rww showed and check to see which client you would like then we can help you install or set it up and get connected...
<rww> Freds: for a basic start, you could visit http://webchat.freenode.net/ in your web browser on Ubuntu, put in a nickname and the #ubuntu channel, and that'll get you in here in your web browser so we can help you figure out Xchat :)
<om26er> Yerushalmi, btw, bugs are reported at launchpad.net
<Yerushalmi> *nod*
<Freds> oki ill check it out now SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ok see rww  comment as well
<SolarisBoy> Freds: check this out http://webchat.freenode.net
<Yerushalmi> Is anybody available to help me out with a hibernate problem?
<Freds> thats what i need ;) ok ill switch os and plug into wired
<Freds> brb
<SolarisBoy> k
<mange> I'm new here. I have Intel G33 graphics, 1680x1050, My installation with Ubuntu 9.10 cant identify the resolution.
<rumpsy> freds, if you are freak, give a try to irssi
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i use chatzilla couple of times,, irssi is my fave
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: not good for a beginner
<rumpsy> ;)
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: stick with irssi all the way
<Pirate_Hunter> in koala where do I find the menu.lst file?
<SolarisBoy> yea all the way.. only thing is the xmpp support is kinda shady...
<mamooli> is this syntax correct? $this['key'] when i have used Arrayaccess?
<om26er> !grub2 | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: its hard to read AS3 :( . . but i have to give a paper presentation on it
<justinas__> Hi, i have problems with built-in microphone on my laptop with ubuntu karmic. When i increased mic volume with alsamixer, it partly works - i hear myself, but any program cant record the sound. In sound manager, there is no area called "connector", to change it
<SolarisBoy> mamooli: in which language?
<justinas__> any solutions?
<SolarisBoy> rumpsy: action script?
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: yes
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: its a bit fuzzy in irssi
<Yerushalmi> Any time I select hibernate, the computer goes through all the motions of preparing to hibernate, the screen goes dark - and then nothing happens. If I activated hibernate through console, console comes back up; if through the menu or the power button, it leaves the screen blank until the mouse is touched, bringing up the login screen
<SolarisBoy> in perl yes but you can lose the single quotes on the array index...
<om26er> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mamooli> SolarisBoy: I am  really sorry, i thought i am in ##php
<SolarisBoy> mamooli: oh =)
<Yerushalmi> Originally I was told that this was due to having a smaller swap file than memory, but I've since opened up a 6-gig swap file and it changed nothing.
<rumpsy> hey guys, its was for fun, don't use IRSSI as a beginner, its a request
<llutz> Yerushalmi: swap-file?
<llutz> Yerushalmi: afaik hibernation only works on swap-partitions
<Yerushalmi> That's what I meant.
<Freds> SolarisBoy: ok im on my ubuntu now
 * Yerushalmi has been out of computers for far too long.
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ok can you double check the internet menu for a irc client?
<Freds> what do you mean? SolarisBoy
<Yerushalmi> llutz: I even tried installing ubuntu on my 16gigabyte flash drive, 10 gig for the program and 6gig for a swap partition, and it still didn't work
<SolarisBoy> in the top menu bar in the main gnome or kde menu can you go to internet sub menu and check to see if you have an irc installed?
<SolarisBoy> just for kicks
<Yerushalmi> So now I have two ubuntu installations available on my computer, one on the hard drive and one on the flash drive. Both can use that swap partition, and neither can hibernate.
<Yerushalmi> I only have 900 megs of ram.
<Freds> i still dont understand you, ive only had ubuntu for 3 days (which i have spent searching google for help)
<SolarisBoy> Freds: lol ok.. on your desktop do you have like a menu type bar on top and on bottom?
<Freds> at the top SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> Freds: on the very left is there like a icon that looks clickable?
<Freds> yea
<SolarisBoy> is it a foot?
<Newky> Freds: do u no how to get to a terminal?
<SolarisBoy> =)
<Freds> nope its the ubuntu sign
<SolarisBoy> ok cool so try clicking
<Freds> yea i understand how to get into terminal
<Freds> it just opens applications
<SolarisBoy> Freds: you can do this from terminal i just thought gui would be easier for you
<Newky> Freds: goto terminal and type in sudo apt-get install xchat
<SolarisBoy> or dpkg -l | grep xchat first
<Newky> and then jus goto the main menu->internet->xchat sorted
<iflema> Freds then install this package bcmwl-kernel-source then in the desktop menu System / Administration / Hardware Drivers and activate then TaDa! wifi... BCM4312 right?
<SolarisBoy> it should be installed no?
<om26er> Newky, please suggest people to use software center (if some one is new)
<Freds> E: Couldn't find package xchat SolarisBoy Newky
<SolarisBoy> Freds: that isn't the name...
<om26er> sudo apt-get update
<SolarisBoy> Freds: try this 'apt-cache search xchat'
<Freds> SolarisBoy:  it didnt do anything
<SolarisBoy> try sudo apt-get update
<SolarisBoy> then try that
<theadmin> Freds: Try installing xchat-gnome package
<Freds> ok looks liek its downloading somthing SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> theadmin: thats the name =)
<SolarisBoy> but xchat should also point to it
<Freds> ok its done now SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> being he only had it on for 3 days im wonder if he ever did this initial update..
<SolarisBoy> do you have an orange icon in your tool bar saying you have updates pending?
<sjohnson> Q:  how come Ubuntu 9.10 (AMD64) won't install Flash player form youtube?
<sjohnson> from*
<Freds> nope SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> Freds: either or try the 'apt-cache search xchat' without the qoutes
<docmax> hello, i need a way to quickly start my favourite applications... any programms/docks?
<theadmin> sjohnson: 64-bit version might not have a flash player.
<SolarisBoy> then try sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<sjohnson> theadmin: is there a simple way to just get it to work to play youtube?
<om26er> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install xchat
<theadmin> docmax: Avant.
<SolarisBoy> i think you just need to link the library so firefox knows to use the 32 bit version...
<Freds> wow SolarisBoy ur the first person who has actually got results L
<rww> ubottu: flash64 | sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: what happened to all the pretty picture user guides for ubuntu???
<maveas> A good guide on how to setup wlan0 as AP and then bridge the traffic to my ppp0?
<sjohnson> ubottu: many thanks
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: lol not sure
<maveas> I want to share my 3G usb connection with a mate..
<rww> sjohnson: you're welcome! (ubottu's a bot that responded to me telling it to say that :)
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: just looking for one for fred
<Freds> ok SolarisBoy  ill try connect to irc thorugh tthat now brb
<SolarisBoy> Freds: k
<llutz> maveas: does your wifi-driver support ap-mode?
<maveas> Sure
<llutz> !ics | maveas then you basically need this
<ubottu> maveas then you basically need this: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: there are some really good guides online but i always forget the links
<sjohnson> rww: thanks
<SolarisBoy> thts why i started using delicous =)
<maveas> Thanks llutz
<SolarisBoy> my links/bookmarks follow me every where
<sjohnson> rww: by the way, I only have 2GB ram.  should I just use the 32-bit version instead?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: was just looking for ones with really big pictures for fred
<SolarisBoy> -)
<rww> sjohnson: Either would work. 64-bit doesn't offer much in the way of performance benefits, so it might be easier for you to use 32-bit.
<Freds> SolarisBoy, ok its sorted now
<Freds> now onto the main problem
<koe> Hi guys ...
<iflema> sjohnson get this http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz remove all other install versions.. if any, make a folder /home/[username]/.mozilla/plugings and extract it there... then (re)start firefox...
<theadmin> hi, koe
<SolarisBoy> i think we should use 64 bit when we have the chance
<SolarisBoy> =)
<koe> any one knows a good programming channel ?
<SolarisBoy> hes right though at 2 Gb not much perf gain
<SolarisBoy> Freds: sweet
<sjohnson> rww: one last question... i am using Ubuntu defaults as far as the window manager / gnome goes.  and i have found that it is tedious to resize windows because you have to move your mouse with pixel-fine accuracy
<theadmin> koe: What language for?
<Freds> SolarisBoy, i need to connect to my router via wireless
<llutz> SolarisBoy: but also no loss
<koe> C
<theadmin> koe: ##C
<SolarisBoy> llutz: true which is why i say use 64
<sjohnson> rww: ... on the corners of the windows.  ie:  bottom-right
<archboxman> iwconfig
<SolarisBoy> cause you then have that option if you do decide to use that extra memory and its applicable to your mobo
<koe> theadmin: thx :)
<rww> sjohnson: Yeah, it is rather tedious. I don't have a solution for it, unfortunately, though someone else in the channel might.
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ok and you have a wireless adapter installed or builtin correct?
<Freds> i have my wireless card built in
<koe> why cant I send ? ##C :Cannot send to channel
<sjohnson> gonna try the 32-bit version instead thanks
<theadmin> koe: Type the following: /join ##C
<archboxman> network manager should be able to get the wifi card going
<SolarisBoy> ok and its enabled? you are likely using network manager so i believe you can simply either right click the network manager icon enable networking, then click the icon and find your network,, or just find your network by clicking the icon if the wireless is already enabled
<SolarisBoy> this can all be done from command line as well
<koe> I did
<koe> but ... I get this message back  ##C :Cannot send to channel
<Freds> what command should i type to see if its enabled?
<theadmin> koe: Uh... strange... Works fine here.
<erUSUL> koe: maybe is becouse you are not registered
<halo> hey if ur a programmer/coder/cracker then check out my setup @ irc.6667.eu (ssl available) #spyd0r were looking to expand our team
<SolarisBoy> well you can simply right click the manager and see if the wireless networking check box is checked...
<SolarisBoy> if not you can check it
<koe> hmm ... i`m not registered where can I ?
<koe> I usualy dont use IRC ...
<theadmin> koe: Ah! erUSUL is right. Please consult ChanServ for further info on registration. type /msg chanserv help register
<Myrtti> halo: please don't spam
<halo> hey if ur a programmer/coder/cracker then check out my setup @ irc.6667.eu (ssl available) #spyd0r were looking to expand our team
<halo> hey if ur a programmer/coder/cracker then check out my setup @ irc.6667.eu (ssl available) #spyd0r were looking to expand our team
<halo> hey if ur a programmer/coder/cracker then check out my setup @ irc.6667.eu (ssl available) #spyd0r were looking to expand our team
<FloodBot2> halo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> or you can open a console and type iwconfig
<erUSUL> theadmin: nickserv
<Freds> i dont know where this wirelss manager is SolarisBoy
<theadmin> erUSUL: Ooops
<theadmin> koe: /msg nickserv help register
<SolarisBoy> Freds: top menu generally on the right side somewhere, should resemble a network connection icon of some sort
<_Bart_> Hi, can someone tell me how I can restore the default keyring?
<SolarisBoy> Freds: atleast thats the case on 8.10
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  it shows wired at the moment
<hiexpo> Freds, its in the upper right corner
<erUSUL> !register | koe
<ubottu> koe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<SolarisBoy> Freds: k and when you right click it, do you see enable wireless?
<Freds> im using the latest version on ubuntu
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  nope
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  just enable networking
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: its under system / administrator/ network
<SolarisBoy> Freds: you can also select properties for that option then
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ensure the wireless card switch is on too
<KrisKo> _Bart_: keyrings  are in ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<hiexpo> freds you need to enable networking
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  the wirless button (F1) doesnt do anything
<SolarisBoy> Freds: I've also seen weirdness when having the wired on and trying to go to wireless at same time, dont know if it was the laptop, my router or ubuntu,
<_Bart_> KrisKo, yes I deleted the default one but it isn't recreated...
<Freds> networking is enabled hiexpo
<SolarisBoy> Freds: im not familiar with a wireless button but the laptop usually has a hardware switch that enables/disables wireless
<esicam>  i downloaded uif2iso from synaptic manager but still i'm not able to convert them to iso? CAN ANYONE HELP
<SolarisBoy> is this a netbook or something?
<pea[PC]> when installed ubuntu on a brand new drive i get "bad eip value"
<pea[PC]> installing*
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  how can i access this through ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> Freds: that would be hardware that you touch physically
<SolarisBoy> Freds: you can ensure in /var/log/messages when that switch is cut on and off however
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  its built into my laptop
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: info the newer acer laptops have a touch sensitive button on top of the laptop
<KrisKo> _Bart_: try delete keyrings directory
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: oh =)
<esicam>  i downloaded uif2iso from synaptic manager but still i'm not able to convert them to iso? CAN ANYONE HELP
<SolarisBoy> didn't know that
<SolarisBoy> never owned an acer
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  im using dell insipiron
<SolarisBoy> i have a latitude
<zen_master_soso> speaking of wireless networking. people recommend wicd. I'd like to try it, but I'm terribly frightened giving up NetworkManager. I'm afraid that I'm going to be stuck reading manuals and editing files for the next 48 hours if things get screwed up, and I heard that wicd-cli has flying monkeys that come out and fly around your head for a while if you're not careful. Any suggestions for making the transition?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: give me a minute will run with it
<SolarisBoy> mine uses a standard switch
<esicam>  i downloaded uif2iso from synaptic manager but still i'm not able to convert them to iso? CAN ANYONE HELP
<hiexpo> i have found wicd to be a bit boggy
<SolarisBoy> zen_master_soso: someone just told me its cool . i never tried it
<SolarisBoy> i think they were on gentoo however
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: Fred I need the model on that laptop???
<esicam>  i downloaded uif2iso from synaptic manager but still i'm not able to convert them to iso? CAN ANYONE HELP
<Freds> SolarisBoy, it isnt showing anything in the log
<theadmin> esicam: What exactly is the problem?
<Freds> inspiron 1545
<zen_master_soso> anyone who's ever struggled to get wireless networking knows why I'm reticent.
<esicam> i cannot convert uif file to iso file
<SolarisBoy> Freds: then are you sure the wireless is being turned on and off? or other than this possibly in debug.log the message is going
<SolarisBoy> depends on syslog settings..
<theadmin> esicam: How are you doing it?
<archboxman> Freds: what is the model on that dell inspirion
<esicam> I downloaded uif2iso from synaptic manager
<SolarisBoy> uif2iso works for me =)
<esicam> <solarisboy>but it's not an application. It looks like plugin........
<Freds> archboxman,  dell inspiron 1545
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  ubuntu NetworkManager: <info>  Wireless now enabled by radio killswitch
<SolarisBoy> esicam: nah
<archboxman> Freds: ok want to look at hardware model thank you
<SolarisBoy> esicam: Usage: uif2iso <input.UIF> <output>
<SolarisBoy> Freds: ok so now that its enabled try the same process of enabling it or checking for your network by clicking the net manager icon
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  there is no network manager
<esicam> <solarisboy> should i download from outside again?
<theadmin> esicam: Run a terminal, type "uif2iso filename.uif filename.iso"
<SolarisBoy> esicam: i think i just downloaded that,, it should be a binary package you just sit there and run i dont think it really installs anything.. just speculation...
<Freds> i right click the sign on the taskbar and it says the same thing, enable networking, connection info, edit connection SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> Freds: odd sounds like it doesn't see your wireless card
<SolarisBoy> Freds: what does iwconfig say?
<esicam> <solarisboy> you are right. Then what should i do?
<SolarisBoy> do you have a wireless interface in up state?
<Freds> l0 and eth0 SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> esicam: google for the script online i recently downloaded it...
<Freds> and no wireless extensions SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> Freds: i dont think your wireless is up or set up properly
<koe> why cant I register
<koe> ?
<koe> I mean I get the "pm"
<SolarisBoy> Freds: what type of chipset does this adapter use?
<koe> but when I try to log It says kOe not registred ...
<rww> koe: Nickserv registration support is in #freenode
<koe> koe is not a registered nickname.
<koe> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<koe> I typed /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<Freds> im downloading the b43-fwcutter
<Freds> using a command i got previously
<sena-> i tried in #kubuntu, but I will ask here too
<iflema> Freds then install this package bcmwl-kernel-source then in the desktop menu System / Administration / Hardware Drivers and activate then TaDa! wifi... BCM4312 right?
<esicam> <theadmin> i ran that in terminal but error msg comes
<sena-> i can not upgrade klibc-utils and libklibc on my hardy 8.04 x86
<SolarisBoy> Freds: so you need the drivers loaded properly you found?
<jussi01> !tab | esicam
<ubottu> esicam: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<esicam> <theadmin> uif2iso 1.uif 1.iso
<esicam> UIF2ISO 0.1.7
<esicam> by Luigi Auriemma
<esicam> e-mail: aluigi@autistici.org
<esicam> web:    aluigi.org
<FloodBot2> esicam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> esicam: What does the error state?
<sena-> i get kernel panic smth like not syncing
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: This what I got on his laptop its a broadcom wireless chip http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061710
<sena-> anyone awere of this problem
<Myrtti> !pastebin > esicam
<ubottu> esicam, please see my private message
<Freds> ok SolarisBoy if i type sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o where does the file have to be
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: yea he says he still needs to completely install packages to load his drivers
 * iflema :)
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  in lib folder im presuming?
<SolarisBoy> Freds: i would presume the same
<SolarisBoy> but...
<csaba> I have a huge zip file with 100k+ files. I just want to check if 1 file is in there? How to do this? I was thinking listing out and | grep, but how to list out the files?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: check that link not sure if freds card will work??
<SolarisBoy> /lib/firmware ?
<p0a> Hello how can I have alt+shift
<p0a> change language? I have to do it from keyboard settings right now.
<esicam>  uif2iso 1.uif 1.iso
<esicam> UIF2ISO 0.1.7
<esicam> by Luigi Auriemma
<esicam> e-mail: aluigi@autistici.org
<esicam> web:    aluigi.org
<esicam> - open 1.uif
<FloodBot2> esicam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csaba> p0a: add the language switcher panel to your taskbar
<theadmin> csaba: My suggestion: Extract the zip to a separate directory, cd there, and then "dir | grep 'filename'"
<SolarisBoy> Freds: when try this 'lspci -nn | grep -i wlan'
<csaba> theadmin: I can't do that, it would take hours...
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i see now
<theadmin> csaba: I see.
<Myrtti> esicam: seriously, you were told several times to use a pastebin service
<erUSUL> sena-: something like cannot munt rootfs ? or can not find init? you should make a bug report. de update breaks your initramfs/initrd
<p0a> csaba, what is that? how do I do it? google doesn't help.
<Myrtti> esicam: you open up a browser, type in paste.ubuntu.com, paste your stuff there and give us the url after pressing "submit" button
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  it didnt do anything :o
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: I see it to not good :( ,but that was with 9.04
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: I will look for a sulotion
<sena-> erUSUL: the thing is I am not exatly shure what it is
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: i see one 'solution' links back to the broadcom site...
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  archboxman, will this help? 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<erUSUL> sena-: well if when yu update that package it braks you boot you know what to blame
<csaba> p0a: right-click on your taskbar, press Add Panel
<rww> Freds: oh hey, you have the same wifi card as me
<Grge> one question when I add mount command into startup scripts will it be run as superuser ?
<Freds> is that a good thing rww lol
<csaba> p0a: select the Keyboard indicator
<erUSUL> Freds: install b43-fwcutter while connected via wired (it dl the firmware) then do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<p0a> csaba, I did it! thanks :-]
<p0a> Also, any way to change [] with ()?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: got that figured they were trying to pass the buck
<erUSUL> Freds: check with « iwconfig » that you have a wlan0 interface with wireless extensions
<csaba> p0a: huh?
<sena-> erUSUL: yeah you are right what log files with the errors should I add to the bug report
<rww> Freds: To get it working, I just plugged into ethernet, and did "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source". It grabbed everything automatically.
<p0a> Ie I'd like X to "understand" ( when I hit [
<p0a> and vice versa
<esicam> see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/366784/
<csaba> hmmm there is a way but it's probably complicated :)
<rww> Freds: I'm busy elsewhere, didn't read scrollback, don't know if you did that already )
<sena-> erUSUL: and how do I create bug report is there a manual
<SolarisBoy> rww: nope
<SolarisBoy> rww: yours is a fresh one =)
<Myrtti> esicam: so the image you try to convert is named as 1.uif?
<elgh> archmanbox, missed me? :)
<erUSUL> sena-: just say that with the new klibc packages the initramfs/initrd is invalid and does not moount your rootfs and you get a kernel panic
<csaba> p0a: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1943304
<erUSUL> sena-: if they need more info they will request it
<Freds> rww its installing stuff
<Freds> gotta be a good sign right?
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: got this solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391931&highlight=dell+inspirion+1545
<rww> Freds: yep. At some point, b43-fwcutter might ask you if it can grab some stuff from the internet. You want to be plugged into ethernet so it can do that, and tell it it can.
<rww> Freds: it might just go ahead and do it without asking, though. I forget.
<Freds> im plug into eth0 right now
<esicam> <myriti> yes
<Yerushalmi> So is anybody available to help me with my hibernate problem?
<sena-> erUSUL: ok thanks I will do that
<Myrtti> !tab | esicam
<ubottu> esicam: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<esicam> myrtti yes i dead that but nothing happened
<Freds> SolarisBoy,  archboxman im gonna restart ive done alot of installs and ill check if anything worked
<SolarisBoy> archboxman: good link but 2 things,, one it appears his card isn't fully recognized on a h/w level which point to a driver issue or h/w issue, in that article it appears 1 of 2 things,, 1. the wireless card was recognized and drivers loaded successful, however the wireless networking just need be enabled 2. he wasn't connecting to a wireless network which broadcast SSID so he had to actually type in the network SSID which he need to
<Myrtti> esicam: and are you in the directory where the image is?
<p0a> csaba, thanks :-)
<SolarisBoy> Fred is diff as to where he needed to jump on  a wired connection install packages for the broadcom firmware and load the modules cleanly.. as it seems
<esicam>  myrtti no, i guess
<sena-> erUSUL: the was that I have had probs with this card from the beginig there is no good driver for it "radeon 9200 se" and I used custom xord.conf that actually used the vesa driver, but i worked for a long time
<Myrtti> esicam: use "cd" to go to that directory on the commandline
<sena-> erUSUL: and now suddenly stopped
<rww> SolarisBoy: yeah, the main problem with the Broadcom 4312 is grabbing the firmware and drivers. Thankfully, those Ubuntu packages will do it all for you these days :)
<erUSUL> sena-: does not work with radeon driver?
<rww> SolarisBoy: silly non-free packages, would be nice if they opened it up and it Just Worked.
<sena-> erUSUL: no
<archboxman> rww: seen that box say on ubuntu forums that it has trouble connecting either way with  one would work and wireless wouldn't or the wireless would work and the eth0 wouldn't
<sena-> erUSUL: i thing there is no driver suitable for this card it is old card
<rww> archboxman: I didn't encounter that problem, though I don't use ethernet much
 * Yerushalmi feels sad.
<sena-> erUSUL: but aside from this you are right that i should not get kernel panic on upgrade
<erUSUL> sena-: i had a 9250 back in the day and it worked fine with the radeon driver could be that the "se" are special though
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: broadcom I don't like to much ;(
<esicam> myrtti, it says cdcd is currently not installed
<mehee> hi i want to know what the mots compressing format it that is cross platform. win lin mac.
<fireball_> hi all. i think evtouch driver not working? i can calibrate, but xorg options not working? how do i know which drivers are in use please, etc?
<Myrtti> esicam: just cd
<sena-> erUSUL: i can show you how my xorg.conf look like that made the card working
<Diverdude> mehee, the format that compresses the most? Is that what you are asking?
<Myrtti> esicam: in which directory the image you try to convert is?
<olorin__> Hi all, is there a way to get since how much time a given soft limit is exceeded for a given user (quota management) ?
<archboxman> rww: goodluck with freds... He is a bit much to handle
<elgh> archboxman: what is nvidia-xconfig?
<erUSUL> mehee: all OS even XP support zip out of the box
<esicam> myrtti it is in mikesh directory
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I'm trying to play a .Net game I managed to install using Wine. I have Mono installed, but when I try to run the game using Wine it simply asks me to run using the Windows version of Mono. When I try to run it using Mono it notes that it cannot find the Windows.Systems.Forms assembly, which I guess is done by Wine. What should I do?
<archboxman> elgh: program that puts the correct file in xorg.conf file not sure if it just a package or a full program
<sena-> erUSUL: only this conf worked for me with this video card http://paste.ubuntu.com/366790/
<Myrtti> esicam: in your home directory, or in a directory in the home directory called that?
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, use virtual box
<Pirate_Hunter_> is it possible to block a domain through hosts using asterisks i.e. foobar.com/* or is there a better way to block unwanted sites through ubuntu (prefer if it is cli base)
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, wine is flawed
<esicam> myrtti, it is in next drive
<Ari_Lazarus> Diverdude: Does Virtual Box have .Net support?
<erUSUL> sena-: if you just change vesa to radeon it fails?
<elgh> archman: sounds like something I should have...
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, sure...it has everything
<pea[PC]> for a brand new drive do you have to create a new partition or can you just install it?
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, its windows on linux
<archboxman> elgh: futhermore it just says nvidia not a model of the card
<sena-> erUSUL: i have not tried that
<pintook> my openoffice menu text does not appear
<Myrtti> esicam: /media/mikesh?
<freds> GUESS WHAT IM CONNECTED VIA WIRELESS :))))
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, or any OS in linux
<rww> Pirate_Hunter_: you could put "127.0.0.1 foobar.com" in /etc/hosts.
<Skullduggerman-> hi
<archboxman> elgh: this leads me to believe 1 of 2 things
<erUSUL> Ari_Lazarus: you need to install .net in wine (mono for windows)
<Ari_Lazarus> Diverdude: I see. How badly would this affect the game?
<freds> thansk alot rww SolarisBoy archboxman
<freds> very grateful
<Ari_Lazarus> erUSUL: I did
<elgh> archman: what are those?
<rww> freds: glad we could help :)
<Ari_Lazarus> erUSUL: Oh wait.
<esicam> myrtti like c drive, i have a drive named mikesh and the file is there
<archboxman> freds: great :) rww glad you could help
<erUSUL> !yay | freds
<ubottu> freds: Glad you made it! :-)
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, you should not be able to see an impact on the game
<sena-> erUSUL: but now on boot i get every time this configuration winodw that says "ubuntu can not find conf for your monitor and graph card"
<mehee> Erikw: yes i need something that can give more compression than zip
<freds> :P
<erUSUL> Ari_Lazarus: mono for linux does not work inside wine
<Ari_Lazarus> I'll try both suggestions. Thanks guys.
<mehee> Diverdude: yes
<freds> it was a hard battle but we made it through
<fireball_> how do i enable evtouch option in xorg please?
<archboxman> freds: lol
<Myrtti> esicam: can you tell the exact path to the file, /media/c/ or such?
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody please help me with my computer refusing to hibernate?
<archboxman> rww: lol life saver :P
<erUSUL> sena-: :/ dunno tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' ?
<sena-> erUSUL: then i select generic monitor vesa driver then "ok", reboot and the same story from the begining
<Diverdude> mehee, that depends on the degress of loss you are willing to pay...You can compress anything down to nothing if yu dont care about reconstruction ability
<Pirate_Hunter_> rww, I could but foobar holds many domains, however if I can do something like foobar.com/* it should go through but that is not working
<sena-> erUSUL: ok i will try it
<zvacet> pea[PC]: you can install,because it will ask you to format during install you can choose entire HD if you want
<esicam> myrtti i copied it in home folder
<freds> yo archboxman is there a way i can connect to a different server called "swifitirc"?
<pintook> my openoffice menu text does not appear for eg. when i click on file tab i see no text
<archboxman> elgh: 1) your setup has more then one xorg.conf file lieing around.. 2) since xorg.conf is to be setup before you install gnome the nvidia driver is not updating the xorg.conf file
<sena-> erUSUL: have a nice day mate
<erUSUL> sena-: ty; bye
<Diverdude> Ari_Lazarus, virtualbox is by far the best way to run windows in linux.
<archboxman> elgh: every update to the video driver ends up being in not and a manual update to xorg.conf file is needed
<LORD_DODA> hi gues i am new in this chat sorry when i more to teach from ubuntu
<elgh> archmanbox: Okey.... So shall I install nvidia-xconfig?
<archboxman> yes if it is not part package???
<Guest79210> hi i am first time joined  this server
<fireball_> how do i enable evtouch option in xorg please?
<archboxman> or otherwise it is already present
<hero1900> i got question if i did install ubuntu on my external hard drive and then want to use on other computer can i?
<iceroot> hero1900: yes
<zvacet> !hi | Guest79210
<ubottu> Guest79210: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hero1900> is there any special way
<hero1900> ??
<hero1900> or just install normally
<Guest79210> hi
<zim> hi all what is the # for UNR ?
<hero1900> and take my external any where
<hero1900> iceroot is there any etxra thing to do or just install as usuall then test on other pcs
<Guest79210> hi Zvacet
<sterz> hi
<sterz> do you know
<LORD_DODA> как  я могу сделать?  Ubuntu в kubuntu или переустановит надо
<sterz> how can i open PDG files?
<mehee> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<archboxman> SolarisBoy: youcan search for packages inside apt-get???
<mehee> !oftopic
<Sacho> !ru | LORD_DODA
<ubottu> LORD_DODA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mehee> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zim> LORD_DODA: english here sorry
<LORD_DODA> thank you
<zim> can anyone pint me in the direction of the UNR room ?
 * sterz ?
<zim> s/pint/point :)
<zvacet> guest79210 :hi do you have something to ask
<jpds> zim: #ubuntu-mobile
<archboxman> elgh: did you find that package???? or was it not found???
<zim> jpds: many thanks
<sterz> no ideas?
<elgh> archboxman: Not found in terminal.
<archboxman> elgh: will look to see if it is in the package??
<elgh> archmanbox: Will do, just so that you know... I'm quite new to Ubuntu.
<pintook> my openoffice menu text does not appear for eg. when i click on file tab i see no text
<elgh> archmanbox: It's installed I believe.
<archboxman> elgh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869180 read this
<Yerushalmi> My computer refuses to permanently enter hibernate; it goes through all of the motions preparing to hibernate but then just pops me into a blank-until-you-move-the-mouse-to-get-the-login screen. What's going on and how can I fix this?
<thechef> Will the Software-Center implemenent payment-methods in the future?
<mehee> hi i want to know what the mots compressing format it that is cross platform. win lin mac.
<Gangrel> my windows hdd was not working and now that it works i cannot see the OS selection screen it is just booting straight to ubuntu how can i fix that?
<tsimpson> mehee: most are cross-platform, zip and gzip (with tar) are probably the most popular
<Gangrel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<erUSUL> mehee: 7zip probably
<mehee> tsimpson: i want to compress stuff at max zip is not compressed enough
<Gangrel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<elgh> archmanbox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/366802/
<mehee> 7z is not compressed enough its same as zip
<tsimpson> try gzip or bzip2 then
<tsimpson> or possibly rar
<mehee> tsimpson: are tehy crossplatform ^
<rww> mehee: There's only so much files can be compressed.
<tsimpson> mehee: they are open source, so yes
<jack5463> I'm trying to play a dvd movie with movie player. I'm using unbuntu 9.10 from usb. A window appears saying " Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc." how do i install the appropriate plugins?
<rww> mehee: OS X can deal with gzip and bzip2. The 7zip program on Windows can extract both too, I believe.
<archboxman> elgh: that configue file up put on your computer undermines the process of installing linux wow
<cAs-karmico> hi everyone
<elgh> archboxman: Are you amused? :)
<archboxman> up = you
<mehee> guys take a look at this interesting info. dont think many are crossplatform formats  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_archive_formats
<archboxman> elgh: no not even close
<archboxman> elgh: its a mess
<elgh> archboxman: Ouch!
<archboxman> elgh: try another distro or a earlier version of ubuntu like 8.1
<elgh> archboxman: Why do you want me to do that?
<lekefly> Anyone wanna recommend a VNC program ? one for server and client for os x ?
<archboxman> This is not going to work video card is not supported in the version of ubuntu you are trying
<mehee> archboxman: whats the problem you think elgh has
<archboxman> mehee: video card period... xorg.conf has to be configured before gnome desktop is used
<archboxman> mehee: problem is not even the install disk would see the video card
<archboxman> mehee: usually means ubuntu has moved on and is not writing support for that video card anymore
<mehee> archboxman: wtf i never had that problem with ubuntu. it should be fine from install
<archboxman> elgh: if you want to continue to use ubuntu your going to have to upgrade all the way from a older version
<archboxman> mehee: lol
<elgh> archboxman: What difference would it make?
<mehee> elgh: can i pm you for a sec
<elgh> archboxman: Tried 8.10.
<elgh> mehee: Sure.
<archboxman> mehee: you don't have an outdated video card on they had porblems with check the nvidia website there are many
<archboxman> mehee: what is with the secrets???
<archboxman> elgh: buy a cheap video card??? will cost 30 dallors will take away all the problems
<elgh> archboxman: I don't see how the video card can be the problem.
<archboxman> elgh: hold on I will give u that link
<lloowen> nooob question! What program do I need to install if I want to use the command 'configure' in bash?
<freds> hey can anyone help me with installing java?
<archboxman> elgh: here you go http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showforum=68
<pintook> help. my openoffice text menu has no text eg when i click on the file tab i do not see the written text
<outer_space> how many files can i have in a directory before theres trouble?
<Goliath>  i want to burn a data dvd with xvid files in it, in order to be played by my dvdplayer. Should i choose udf filesystem? or windows-unix?
<okc> how to install run c++ programs in ubuntu 9.04?
<archboxman> elgh: Also drivers are not written by Nvidia to linux only for windows and have to be re engineered in linux...
<mehee> !nvida
<archboxman> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pintook> help. my openoffice text menu has no text eg when i click on the file tab i do not see the written text
<sipior> outer_space: which filesystem?
<lloowen> nooob question! What program do I need to install if I want to use the command 'configure' in bash? Any ideas anyone?
<pietia> how to change max number of X clients?
<mehee> pinPoint: are you running openoffice in wine
<pietia> i reach max numb. of X clients after 2 days of uptime
<mehee> ^ pintook
<elgh> archboxman: Why would Ubuntu recommend me installing those drivers if it's not supported?
<pintook> ehee; do u want to help me
<archboxman> elgh: did you read that link....
<mehee> elgh: ubuntu cant figgure out your exact card type always just that its an nvida or intell.
<fc-ipad> ohai
<elgh> archboxman: Okey... But why don't I have more issues?
<mehee> elgh: whast is your gcard please
<DelPede>  I've been trying to go from NFS3 to NFS4, but I can't get any clients to mount my NFS4 exported shares. The clients hangs, and then times out, and the logs tells me very little. Anyone had similar problems?
<pietia> how to change max number of X clients?
<archboxman> elgh: because the system is recongizing all the compnents ,but not writing them to the xorg.conf file so you configue file is not even close to a regular configue file
<elgh> archboxman: Okey, but everything else I tried works perfectly.
<pietia> how to change max number of X clients?
<archboxman> xorg.conf is what you write to for x windows or graphics use
<archboxman> elgh: what does a keyboard have to do with x windows that installed at a later point as well as the mouse
<indus> why is this channel strength always at 1200 - 1400
<indus> strange
<archboxman> elgh: you need more experience in linux before you understand how xorg.conf file runs with Desktop Enviroments and Windows Managers
<okc> thats the power of ubuntu:)
<mehee> elgh: hello
<lloowen> Help please! What program do I need to install if I want to use the command 'configure' in bash?
<alankila> lloowen: the command is not installable as such. The configure script usually accompanies source packages meant for end-user consumption that are built with autotools.
<elgh> archboxman: That's true. I don't know much about it at all. But I know people who can use 7300 GS without problems.
<duffydack> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<lloowen> OK thanks.
<lekefly> Anyone wanna recommend a VNC program ? one for server and client for os x ?
<archboxman> elgh: thats fine if so then your monitor is problem ... Something is not working right
<alankila> lloowen: if the source did not come with a configure script, you must build one. There is often a shell script called "bootstrap" or so. Running this -- provided all versions of autotools gunk are compatible -- may well spit out a functional configure for your system.
<Goliath> how can i convert a mp4 file to xvid?
<lloowen> I'm trying to install a program from a tutorial. It says I have to use the command ./configure to set it up. But this command is not recognised!
<archboxman> elgh: you may even have a bad disk that you got for ubuntu...
<sipior> pietia: how many clients are listed if you try "xlsclients | wc -l"
<alankila> lloowen: you're probably just in wrong directory.
<pietia> sipior, 256
<lloowen> OK I'll re look.
<pietia> do i have to reboot after few hours of work on ubuntu ? : |
<pietia> that's sick
<alankila> lloowen: check if the source tarball came with something called "configure" anywhere. If not, then look for bootstrap and be prepared to install a lot of autotools-related packages.
<archboxman> elgh: what ever is holding back your system has to be replaced
<sipior> pietia: i believe that's a compile-time setting (you'd need to rebuild xlib). what exactly is eating up all of your xclients?
<pietia> sipior, how to check this?
<elgh> archmanbox: With this said, it can be anything.
<pietia> i see only few windows
<sipior> pietia: xlsclients
<pietia> sipior, k
<archboxman> elgh: we can figure out if its the monitor put the live cd in drive and tell me is the drive spinning and no images try another monitor and tell me if a picture comes up... maybe the image is out of range for monitor???
<ascin> Äîáðûé äåíò
<pietia> sipior, lot of   /usr/bin/skype.real !
<jack5463> I'm trying to play a dvd movie with movie player. I'm using unbuntu 9.10 from usb. A window appears saying " Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc." how do i install the appropriate plugins?
<indus> jack5463, just install vlc, will play everything
<sipior> pietia: might be a bug with skype. remove those processes, and it should free up some xclient slots.
<indus> jack5463, generally totem will automatically download and install plugins required
<ascin> Òóò  ÷å âñå èíîêîÿçû÷íèêè?
<sebsebseb> jack5463:   indus  need codec to play commercial DVD
<indus> ascin, hello you too
<indus> sebsebseb, whats a 'commercial' dvd
<indus> sebsebseb, vlc also plays region specific dvds
<jack5463> indus, where do i find vlc
<indus> jack5463, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<indus> :)
<sebsebseb> jack5463: you can't just play propritary/bough DVD's
<indus> sebsebseb, what? i play them just fine
<indus> sebsebseb, i think i dont understand the point you are making
<sebsebseb> indus: libdvdcss2
<indus> sebsebseb, yea that one
<sebsebseb> indus: need that installed or something like it, before they will play
<indus> sebsebseb, does vlc need that ? hmm
<indus> sebsebseb, thats true the encrypted crap
<Myrtti> !ru | ascin
<ubottu> ascin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pilinha> im having some problems with some elf binaries ABI .. is there someone that can give me some hints ?
<indus> sebsebseb, ok lets see step by step, jack5463 did you install vlc
<jack5463> indus, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vl
<jack5463> Reading package lists... Done
<jack5463> Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package vlc
<xfact> Openshot video editor now working on my Ubuntu 9.10, what will fix it?
<osirisx11> how can i make CPU scaling preferences stick beyond reboot?
<sipior> pilinha: can you be more specific?
<pilinha> sipior: for sure
<indus> jack5463, ok go to main menu>system>administration>software sources
<archboxman> elgh: next time you ask for help pls explain the enviroment you live in do have dogs how old is computer ... how old monitor , what do you think the problem is we are not mind readers pleas explain better then I copied a xorg.conf file from another computer with not even the same hardware... this file reads a lot more then just video card.. good luck
<indus> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<pilinha> sipior: I got a binary SO file . When I run readelf at it, it shows OS / ABI as Unix / Linux
<pilinha> sipior: all other binaries at my system are Unix / System V
<mehee> ok all i'm off see you next time
<pilinha> sipior:  I never paid attention to that until today, hehehehe
<indus> jack5463, did you type vlc
<elgh> archmanbox: I just asked for help and logic to me, it should be xorg.conf.
<osirisx11> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in karmic
<indus> jack5463, correctly>?
<pilinha> sipior: I could no find any gcc flag for that SO / ABI combination, so, I have no clue on what did that come, and what can I do for that to work
<jack5463> indus, yes just didn't come thru on copy and paste
<xfact> I am runnig VLC 1.0.5 in karmic
<indus> jack5463, you see if universe repos is enabled in software sources
<pilinha> sipior: I tried to find something about this at google, but all it gives me are freebsd links ...
<sipior> pilinha: what is the library, and where did you get it from?
<mvn071> hi, is there is know issue with preseeding tzdata using debconf-[g|s]et-selections? New configs are not set....
<mvn071> known
<duffydack> osirisx11, I have a link for that, let me find it
<mvn071> on Karmic
<ouyes> mvn071, rephrase more clearly
<mvn071> moment
<ouyes> mvn071, make your description in one time, not mutile lines
<jack5463> indus, Community-maintained open source software (universe)... was unchecked if that's what you mean
<indus> jack5463, ok enable it
<indus> jack5463, then close this window and try the command again
<duffydack> osirisx11,  is it defaulting to ondemand on boot?
<pilinha> sipior: it s a third party sofware for a OCR we are using here
<DocMAX> hello people... ubuntu is runnung more cpu intense than windows!!!! why???
<mvn071> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366818/
<mvn071> ouyes:
<jirajamgo> jest ktoś z polski ???
<indus> jack5463, after that is finished, run this command sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<osirisx11> how can i make CPU scaling preferences stick beyond reboot?
<Myrtti> !pl | jirajamgo
<ubottu> jirajamgo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<acicula> osirisx11: i think it defaults to ondemand?
<osirisx11> acicula: correct
<acicula> well it just means eachoing a value into proc to change its behaviour
<duffydack> osirisx11,  edit  /etc/init.d/ondemand and look for echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ   and change it to performance
<acicula> i think the cpufreq applet also remembers on loging what you set last time
<osirisx11> acicula: it does not remember.
<jack5463> indus, okay the code is working now
<duffydack> acicula,  cpufreq applet doesnt remember my settings.
<osirisx11> duffydack: thanks i'll look at that... but wouldn't that change the meaning of 'on demand' ?
<DocMAX> hello people... ubuntu is runnung more cpu intense than windows!!!! why???
<acicula> duffydack: hmm i guess then what you said via ondemand isthe proper way
<duffydack> osirisx11, it sets my cpu on boot to performance... not ondeand
<acicula> DocMAX: how,why,what?
<duffydack> osirisx11, all cpu`s... i have i7
<osirisx11> duffydack: ah but it is kind of a hack, isn't it?
<ouyes> mvn071,  what? try to make a clear and brief asking, and keep it in one Enter
<DocMAX> acicula, ubuntu is more cpu demanding!!!!!!!!!
<ouyes> DocMAX, quite a point,
<acicula> DocMAX: you have a question?
<duffydack> osirisx11, well yes I guess so..  but its a simple one
<DocMAX> acicula, yes, why is that?
<osirisx11> is there not a proper way?
<ruien> does anyone know a straightforward way to allow vnc sessions to access audio devices on a server? I don't want to tunnel audio or anything, i just want to allow a vnc user to play audio on the server's speakers. I am using xfce on 9.10, and there are no local users logged in on the server, only a single VNC connection.
<elgh> archboxman: Thanks for every help!
<DocMAX> windows runs smoother, why?
<ouyes> DocMAX,  i have a p7370 Thinkpad T400 and 9.10 ubuntu, when open a few applications, it acted like dead
<acicula> DocMAX: how do you measure that
<ouyes> mvn071, you see ruien ?
<duffydack> osirisx11, its not doing anything bad..  its only a sall script that by default is setting the governor to ondemand.. all you are doing is telling it to use performance instead...
<duffydack> sall=small
<DocMAX> for example, when whatching youtube video, and i do fullscreen, cpu utilization goes up
<archboxman> mehee: do you now elgh personelly
<acicula> DocMAX: thats typically the case with flash
<DocMAX> acicula, i dont want that
<acicula> DocMAX: then do not use flash?
<osirisx11> duffydack: but i am thinking there is someplace that is calling init.d/ondemand and i want it instead to call init.d/powersave (or whatever)
<om26er> can I make my own APT on cd?
<archboxman> mehee: hello asked for some advise figured out possible problem
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Linux-CLI> I need to add some text to appear on the other side of the line, what do I need to add to this command? - find -follow -type f | sed -e "s|.|$PWD|" -e "s|.|File:\t|"
<appusajeev> hello
<Linux-CLI> hi
<DocMAX> acicula, but i want to watch videos!!!
<archboxman> mehee: elgh may be able to fix this :)
<duffydack> osirisx11, you are overthinking the situation.. its just a startup script.
<acicula> DocMAX: video decoding in flash, particularly HD using hd264 and such is a cpu intensive task
<osirisx11> duffydack: ok thanks dude
<acicula> wich ever os you use it will increase your cpu usse
<appusajeev> i am having OpenCV installation issue in karmic
<appusajeev> can anyone please help?
<archboxman> rvsjoen: well he is gone darn it :)
<DocMAX> acicula, but in windows i do not have cpu utilizastion!!!
 * om26er doubts that
<acicula> DocMAX: then your measurements are incorrect
<DocMAX2> even watching youtube hd in fullscreen
<rvsjoen> oh well, his loss
<archboxman> rvsjoen: could kick myself for that
<DocMAX2> sorry disconnected.. did you see what i wrote?
<pilinha_> sipior, are you there ?
<om26er> DocMAX, its a fact that adobe flash is cpu *eater* no matter what platform you are on
<acicula> DocMAX: i think on windows flash can use the gpu now to decode some things, that may affect cpu utilisation i suppose
<archboxman> rvsjoen: seen his name as quit when I came back :( he must have parted as I came in :(
<om26er> acicula, thats a very new feature
<duffydack> osirisx11, you could go through all of this.. if you like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867&highlight=Cpu+scaling+ondemand
<lekefly> Anyone wanna recommend a VNC program ? one for server and client for os x ?
<sipior> pilinha_: i am, yes. 3rd party software? do you have the source code?
<acicula> om26er: well you should be running the latest flash anyway
<osirisx11> duffydack: thanks
<om26er> acicula, I google
<acicula> s/you/everyone
<DocMAX2> adobe has to fix that
<pilinha_> sipior, no, unfortunatelly I dont... its closed source
<DocMAX2> otherwise ubuntu is useless
<acicula> DocMAX: write them a letter :)
<pilinha_> I can ask them to recompile it
<jack5463> indus, I have the VLC media player now, when i click open disk it opens then immediately closes.. so it doesn't play the dvd
<duffydack> osirisx11, but thats a long long way of doing something simple..
<pilinha_> sipior, I can ask them to recompile it
<sipior> pilinha_: not sure what to tell you, sorry. complain to the people you got it from :-)
<jbendotnet> anyone here know memcached?
<jbendotnet> trying to change the port it runs on
<acicula> DocMAX: you cna try the html5 feature of youtube in chromium i suppse
<pilinha_> sipior, I just want to understand what they did wrong , so I can tell them
 * om26er thought htlm5 video tagging would kill flash but agin h.264 came in the way
<acicula> yeh
<duffydack> osirisx11, there is no other scaling mode in /etc/init.d btw... its ondemand only.. and all the script is doing is setting it by default on startup.. dont worry about it.
<archboxman> well got to run now I feel bad :(
<rvsjoen> jbendotnet: and ?
<sipior> pilinha_: difficult to say without knowing how the library was built. were they attempting a cross-compilation?
<jbendotnet> rvsjoen: I'm not sure where to look
<jbendotnet> !
<rvsjoen> jbendotnet: /etc/memcached.conf ?
<DocMAX2> i wanted to stay on ubuntu... but some things really bother me
<jbendotnet> haha
<jbendotnet> rvsjoen: oh yes, it's much simpler than I thought
<jbendotnet> not sure why, I was trying to work through the init.d stuff
<acicula> DocMAX: not much to be done about flash unfortunatly
<om26er> DocMAX2, except for the flash issue share any other issue with us please
<pilinha_> sipior, I dont know, but I had the same guess.. I'll try ask them... The usual, for linux systems, is to use SystemV ABI, right?
<DocMAX2> om26er, the gnome desktop
<Yerushalmi> My computer refuses to hibernate; it goes through all the motions of hibernating, but then pops me back into the login screen. Can someone help me fix this?
<rvsjoen> jbendotnet: that would be the second place to look
<acicula> DocMAX2: however this is a support channel to troubleshoot and fix problems, so please stick to that
<om26er> DocMAX2, then use kde
<sipior> pilinha_: certainly the case on my system, yes
<DocMAX2> the whole gnome desktop is crap
<acicula> Yerushalmi: made changes to pulseaudio?
<Yerushalmi> I haven't made changes to anything; this is a clean install.
<pilinha_> sipior, on mine too.. I just don't know if that's a rule, or an option
<om26er> DocMAX2, I love Gnome *very much*
<acicula> Yerushalmi: hmm, i think it dumps in syslog what was blocking it to go into hibernate
<Yerushalmi> acicula: I've even made a second install on my flash drive. Same problem.
<DocMAX2> for example the icons on the desktop... if their names are too long, gnome does not shorten them the right way
<miraiw> DocMAX2: Openbox FTW
<acicula> DocMAX2: stop trolling the channel
<Yerushalmi> I can show you my pm-suspend.log file. It looks like everything's completely normal. It just comes right back out of hibernate immediately.
<acicula> Yerushalmi: yeah pastebin it
<sipior> pilinha_: you need to talk to your developer friends, and get some support from them. there's not much we can do here without more information.
<DocMAX2> the only thing that works fine is compiz
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Where's that again?
<acicula> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pilinha_> ok. Ill do that.. thanks
<Keller> hi
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Done
<om26er> !hi | Keller
<ubottu> Keller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acicula> Yerushalmi: can you paste the link or are you gonna make me guess :)?
<archboxman> mehee: you around
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Oh! Didn't know you needed a link, I thought it was a public thing. My apologies. http://paste.ubuntu.com/366827/
<Yerushalmi> acicula: I'm afraid I'm still very new to this :p
<Yerushalmi> *embarrassed*
<Keller> what DE except for Gnome,KDE,Xfce is fast and comfortable to use
<archboxman> Yerushalmi: what no need just work on your skillz
<Keller> *?
<DocMAX2> can someone give me remote support via VNC?
<osirisx11> Keller: LXDE
<osirisx11> http://lxde.org/
<Yerushalmi> archboxman: Heh. First-timer, I guess.
<Keller> osirisx11, thanks
<om26er> !lubuntu | Keller
<ubottu> Keller: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<acicula> Yerushalmi: hmm nothing out of the ordinary except /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video thaw hibernate: Returned exit code 1.
<archboxman> Yerushalmi: what to worry about learn as you go... ;) you can always reinstall the system its free
<Yerushalmi> archboxman: I have. Several times.
<acicula> archboxman: read, he did that
<osirisx11> Keller: is this for a netbook?
<bazhang> Keller, if you are on karmic 9.10 you can install the package lubuntu-desktop and try it out
<acicula> Yerushalmi: have you enabled any video driver?
<Keller> osirisx11, nope, for notebook
<acicula> Yerushalmi: oh wait its intel 915
<Keller> im currently on 9.04, i like it more than karmic
<jolp> 9.04 more stable.
<archboxman> acicula: I installed archlinux 2 times and the first time it took 5 days to install archlinux now I can install archlinux in about 20 mins... nothing wrong with learning
<Yerushalmi> acicula, archboxman: I spent the last five days learning how to get a bigger swap partition because that's what I was told was the problem. This entailed reformatting and reinstalling ubuntu at least seven times with various settings.
<suman> Hey, can somebody guide me to get the inbuilt webcam working for my computer?
<xfact> I am using Ubuntu Karmic more then 1 months and I think it's stable!
<om26er> suman, open terminal and type lspci and pastin it
<Yerushalmi> acicula, archboxman: Naturally, though, now that I have 900 megs of ram and 6 gigs of swap, it still don't work :p
<om26er> !pastebin | suman
<ubottu> suman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gilmar> t
<elgh> archboxman: Thank you for your help.
<archboxman> elgh: hold on i figured out ur problem
<elgh> archboxman Really?
<acicula> Yerushalmi: Yerushalmi does suspend work?
<archboxman> elgh: I ran it past a debian user
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Yup. Suspend works fine.
<suman> om26er, i typed in lspci what now?
<archboxman> elgh: you ran that nvidia card as a user ??? not root
<om26er> suman, copy the results and paste them in pastebin.org and provide the link
<Yerushalmi> In fact, I just glanced over to the computer and saw that it just suspended on me without me noticing :p
<elgh> archboxman: Can you please explain that further?
<acicula> Yerushalmi: how much memory in the netbook/how big is the disk?
<archboxman> ok hold on
<om26er> suman, which app are you using for web cam?
<suman> i do not know I will paste the results
<om26er> Yerushalmi, is any memeory card mounted?
<archboxman> elgh: lets leave this furom and go to debian I will let the gods explain it of ubunut
<Yerushalmi> acicula: As a result of all my playing around trying to fix the problem, I now have two different installs.
<acicula> Yerushalmi: total disk size and total mem size?
<Yerushalmi> om26er: Yes. Same answer as acicula:
<om26er> Yerushalmi, and what was that?
<Yerushalmi> I have a 4-gig hard disk, of which 3.8 is the file system and 239 megabytes is a swap space.
<om26er> Yerushalmi, pull it out
<archboxman> elgh: ubuntu is written with debian as is core programing
<elgh> archboxman, Okey...
<Yerushalmi> I also have a 16-gig single flash reader, with a 10-gig file system and 6.3 gig swap space.
<trisquel> hi
<archboxman> elgh: lets go to #debian chatroom
<Yerushalmi> om26er: You're saying that it could be the flash drive that's causing the problem?
<elgh> archboxman: I'm there.
<om26er> Yerushalmi, no memory card (sdhci)
<archboxman> ok on my way
<acicula> Yerushalmi: internal memory i mean? also are you using netbook remix or ubuntu vanilla, i forgot
<suman> please find the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/366832/
<Yerushalmi> om26er: Ah. Then no.
<Yerushalmi> acicula: netbook remix.
<trisquel> is it true that hp has bios management where HP can access your computer no matter what firewalls or encrypted file systems or how good your password is?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: On the 10-gig file system on the flash drive I have a second installation of ubuntu, which I placed there in order to see if for some bizarre reason it refused to use swap spaces that weren't on the same drive.
<Pici> !ot | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<om26er> Yerushalmi, my netbook dont hibernate or standby ( its a known bug)
<xpo0f> :)
<Yerushalmi> om26er: Really? But standby works for me.
<tim167> hey, how do i choose a destination to install to with aptitude ?
<trisquel> Pici, ubuntu computers
<acicula> Yerushalmi: well it seems that space is the most logical issue
<om26er> Yerushalmi, not for me. that's because I have ubuntu installed on sdhci (when sdhci is mounted stand by dont work)
<acicula> seeing as the principle differnce between hibernation and suspend is the dumping of the memory into the swap
<Pici> trisquel: BIOS is regardless of operating system, your question is not on-topic for this channel.
<xpo0f> yeah
<Yerushalmi> WAit.
<Yerushalmi> I think this is perhaps a memory card?
 * Yerushalmi has been away from computers too long.
<cheekee> I am trying to install the lamp-server but keep getting the error message  " tasksel: aptitude failed (100)". Can anyone help?
<Yerushalmi> It's called Single Flash Reader, it's in a slot labeled MMC.SD
<xpo0f> what topic
<Yerushalmi> I'm rather embarrassed that I don't know what that means.
<Yerushalmi> But it acts as a drive.
<om26er> for me too
<Yerushalmi> om26er: What's sdhci?
<suman> om26er, i have pasted the links http://imagebin.org/82830 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/366832/
<acicula> Yerushalmi: it seems an SD card, that what you are using is known to prevent suspend
<acicula> can you suspend with the SD card mounted?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Yes.
<unimatrix> anyone know if latest gnome-panel supports RGBA yet?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Suspend works fine. Just hibernate doesn't.
<ruien> does anyone know a straightforward way to allow vnc sessions to access audio devices on a server? I don't want to tunnel audio or anything, i just want to allow a vnc user to play audio on the server's speakers. I am using xfce on 9.10, and there are no local users logged in on the server, only a single VNC connection. I believe this is a "udevd" rules issue, but i don't know where to find more specific information on editing them.
<xpo0f> i dont know
<kjs> I am interested in doing some packaging for Ubuntu, how can I find out what packages people are requesting / what needs to be packaged?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: And it doesn't work whether I boot from the ubuntu installation on the internal hard disk or the ubuntu installation on the flash drive.
<acicula> Yerushalmi: By default, the kernel always unmounts all MMC/SD cards before suspend and re-mounts them at resume.  /quote
<om26er> suman, I dont see any webcam there..
<acicula> so that might explain why hibernating to an SD doesnt work
<xpo0f> kjs: you can use apt-cache to show the depends
<acicula> Yerushalmi: how much internal memory do you have on the netbook?
<kjs> xpo0f: wtf?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Huh. I'm going to check this out, then, I'll figure out whether or not I can suspend when booting from the flash drive.
<om26er> kjs, ?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: something like 900 megabytes.
<suman> om26er, i have webcam on my computer which is not being detected. what should i do now?
<sebsebseb> !language > kjs
<ubottu> kjs, please see my private message
<xpo0f> kjs: apt-cache depends <package>
<om26er> suman, can you please give the name of the web cam.( make and model)
<acicula> Yerushalmi: try without the SD to cram unr onto the thing with a 2GB swap ?
<kjs> xpo0f: not what im asking is it.
<xpo0f> ok
<kjs> I want to build some packages for ubuntu not find out the deps of a dpkg.
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Unless there's a smaller version of UNR, I can't - the internal drive is only 4 gig.
<om26er> kjs, what  are you building?
<acicula> Yerushalmi: i dont think so :/
<unimatrix> kjs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<xpo0f> so that... compile yourself and configure all the depends
<unimatrix> kjs: happy packaging
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Confirmed, suspend works fine even when I'm running ubuntu off the SD card.
<suman> om26er, i have sony vaio CR343N model. I had Vista installed which detected and webcam worked fine where as the switch to ubuntu has caused it to stop working. Does it help
<acicula> hmm but still no hibernate
<acicula> Yerushalmi: i dont know then :/
<xpo0f> brb
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Nope. Activating hibernate from the menu makes it look as if it's about to do it - the screen goes blank and everything
<acicula> Yerushalmi: yeah according to the log it goes through all the steps
<Yerushalmi> But it really is just bringing me to a login screen.
<om26er> suman, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: nod. It's weird.
<acicula> just fails just before dumping to disk it seems and wakes up again
<sint> hey, is it possible to run a single programm in a different language?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: But it's not even presenting a failure message, is it?
<csaba> maybe there's not enough space on the hd?
<acicula> Yerushalmi: not that i can tell
<acicula> Yerushalmi: well the unthawing of video is reporting an error condition
 * om26er thinks every thing is possible when you are using Linux
<acicula> but that is after it comes back
<Yerushalmi> acicula: And yet video works fine.
<acicula> sint: override the language locale for a particular program?
<sint> acicula: sounds like what i need
<acicula> Yerushalmi: yeah it doesnt mean the video is broken
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Ah
<r2d2_> hi all
<suman> om26er,  ubuntu 9.10
<acicula> just means the script didnt terminate as it should have, which may mean nothing
<ChuckyLarms> Hello, can someone help me real quick
<Value> hey all
<r2d2_> does anyone remember how to find out all login times?
<sint> acicula: do you know how to do this?
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Well, thanks for trying anyways
<suman> om26er, i installed 8.10 then upgraded to 9.04 and then to 9.10
<om26er> suman, it turns out ubuntu dont have the driver
<acicula> sint: some programs will use the locale env variables to determine what language files to use, override those i guess, or look at the specific programs manual
<acicula> r2d2_: look in auth.log
<ChuckyLarms> I upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.01 and my root password was lost or changed, how do I fix this?
<r2d2_> thanks
<sint> acicula: ok thanks, i'll search for it
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: you upgraded to what?
<ChuckyLarms> The newest version of Ubuntu
<acicula> Yerushalmi: yw
<Yerushalmi> acicula: I'm going to start powering down and heading home from work now. Thanks for the help anyways.
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: your root password doesnt change, it doesnt exist
<r2d2_> acicula: i remember that there is some utility to get all login and logout times
<ChuckyLarms> Well, I lost all my Admin priviliges
<acicula> r2d2_: last, w
<r2d2_> yeah :)
<cheekee> I am trying to install the lamp-server but keep getting the error message  " tasksel: aptitude failed (100)".
<Value> iv installed psybnc but when am doing make Initializing bouncer compilation [*] Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data. tools/convconf.c: In function ‘cofile’: tools/convconf.c:80: error: label at end of compound statement make: *** [all] Error 1
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Can you perhaps help me out with something else? This may be a bit simpler...
<acicula> Value: are you sure this is the channel to ask that?
<Value> sorry am installing*
<csaba> Value: you have an error in convconf.c at line 80
<ChuckyLarms> acicula, how do I get my privileges bacj>?
<nastas> hi all
<acicula> Yerushalmi: well i dont know until you ask
<ChuckyLarms> back**
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: does sudo work?
<csaba> ChuckyLarms: /etc/sudoers
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Hehe. I was thinking from a time/availability standpoint. But anyway.
<suman> om26er, one more query I have is, when I installed UBUNTU I did not care to go for the partition, but now when this is installed can I get some feature like disk compression so that i can partition the disk without losing current installation
<Value> acicula i know its not but the problem is not with psybnc with the Makefile
<acicula> Yerushalmi: just ask ;)
<ChuckyLarms> says no such directory
<Yerushalmi> acicula: For some reason, and I don't know how this happened, my date/time and my power menu have found themselves to the left of the sound, wireless, display, and battery icons.
<acicula> Value: this is an ubuntu support channel
<Yerushalmi> acicula: No idea how they got there, and no idea how to move them back.
<om26er> suman, you can do resizing of partition without compressing
<csaba> ChuckyLarms: you don't have /etc/sudoers??
<Value> i know
<acicula> Yerushalmi: err, not sure about the netbook remix gui, but right click and try to move it?
<csaba> Value: fix the error at line 80
<acicula> unlcok if needs be
<Value> k
<Yerushalmi> acicula: Tried. It agrees to move everywhere but to the right of the icons.
<om26er> suman, you have to run live cd of ubuntu and use gparted in live session to resize partition
<elgh> archboxman, back here.
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: sudo in a console gives you that error?
<acicula> can you pastebin the few lines you see in your console?
<jellow> Yerushalmi: they locked to pannel , Right click unclock
<archboxman> elgh:came back debian people are a hard group to get to know trust me
<ChuckyLarms> ueah
<acicula> Yerushalmi: unlock the icons and move those?
<elgh> Hehe :)
<happyface> can you only chmod a file if you own it?
<archboxman> elgh: one major hurdel down
<elgh> Yes, thanks a lot :)
<acicula> Yerushalmi: if its the icons of bluetooth move a little to the right, its a systray thing that can also be unlocked
<Yerushalmi> acicula: jellow: I can't find any place to right-click on or around the icons that have an unlock or move option.
<archboxman> ;)
<csaba> happyface: yes
<archboxman> now for this green box
<elgh> I hate it!
<suman> om26er, does this have any specific thing that i should remember or the automatic guide is enough
<happyface> csaba: even if you have rwx on it but dont own it?
<elgh> :P
<acicula> Yerushalmi: just to the left of the icons, click there?
<jellow> happyface: Well with root you can do what ever you want
<suman> om26er, and i have ubuntu 8.10 live cd
<happyface> jellow: I know, I'm talking about users
<csaba> happyface: if you have group access then you can chmod too
<ChuckyLarms> justin@TheBear:~$ /ect/sudoers
<ChuckyLarms> bash: /ect/sudoers: No such file or directory
<ChuckyLarms> justin@TheBear:~$
<Yerushalmi> Ah! I got it. Thanks! :)
<happyface> thanks csaba
<om26er> suman, when resizing everything you have to do manually
<rvsjoen> elgh: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Yerushalmi> It works now :)
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: sudo, not /etc/sudoers
<archboxman> I figure one of two things 1) you got a virus or 2) settings have changed
<om26er> Yerushalmi, what?
<acicula> !pastebin | ChuckyLarms
<ubottu> ChuckyLarms: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<om26er> Yerushalmi, hibernate?
<Yerushalmi> om26er: Nope, moving the icons around.
<acicula> unlockfu
<archboxman> elgh: you run firefox???
<om26er> ha
<acicula> acchieved
<bojanbg> Does anyone have an idea how to create something like MSTSC in windows, in ubuntu, so that everyuser which connects via vnc gets to logon to their own session ?
 * Yerushalmi has no idea how it could've gotten that way without him knowing how to move icons until about half an hour ago, but whatever.
<elgh> archboxman, Yes I use Firefox.
<acicula> !ltsp
<csaba> bojanbg: you can do it with nx machine
<Yerushalmi> Thanks guys! That's one problem solved, at least.
<bojanbg> csaba, I will google nx machine
<suman> om26er, thanx i will try this in some time
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<archboxman> do you have adblocker on???
<acicula> best start there bojanbg
<Dr_Willis> bojanbg:  ive seen vncserver setup via inetd where the user just connects via a vncviewer and it spawns a new vncserver session as needed.
<om26er> suman, np :)
<ChuckyLarms> I don't understabd acicula
<bojanbg> Dr_Willis, I will look into your solution as well
<bojanbg> thank you
<Dr_Willis> bojanbg:  vnc does not have to share 'just the current visible desktop' - You can install a vncserver that lets users spawn their own session/desktop thats 'hidden'
<elgh> brb
<Dr_Willis> bojanbg:  simple way.. install the tightvncserver, let the users ssh in, start vncserver, then connect via a vncclient.
<archboxman> elgh: no need its a add-on for firefox
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: type sudo in a console, and then your password, that lets you use admin priveledges
<bojanbg> Dr_Willis, too difficult for what I need
<bojanbg> Dr_Willis, need something that requires no shell knowledge
<freds> How do i set my current account as superuser?
<Gangrel> any idea why greek subtitles on .srt mode do not appear as they should be? (they look like @#$%@#%)
<acicula> freds: /etc/sudoers or via user management
<Dr_Willis> bojanbg:  then see the vnc via inetd or xinetd guides
<Yerushalmi> Alright. Headed home now. Thanks for all the help!
<ChuckyLarms> it says I am not under the Sudoers files
<ChuckyLarms> And I will be reported
<Dr_Willis> bojanbg:  my way lets them have persistant 'vnc sessions' they can reconnect to and still have their apps running
<root51> how to change my login screeb
<Zorael> Is there any way to list packages installed from a certain PPA?
<ChuckyLarms> Evenought it is my system
<root51> im using karmic
<acicula> freds: administration -> users and groups
<root51> any login themes to karmic
<bojanbg> Dr_Willis, I see ill checkout the xinetd because I don't need persistent connections
<acicula> Gangrel: probably missing the charactersets for greek
<root51> i can't change my login themes
<Gangrel> acicula where do i find them?
<root51> im using ubuntu karmic
<acicula> through the software center, search for greek, that should fint it
<johannes1> hi I want to run sudo apt-get update but didnt import the needed keys, what option do I need to  add to thecommand to get it running anyway?
<root51> any available login themes in karmic
<yohan14> j
<freds> acicula, there is no option for superadmin in the user settings
<ChuckyLarms> acicula, It says Justin in not in the sudoers files, and I will be reported
<acicula> freds select user, -> properties -> user privilidges
<cheekee> Does anyone know if lamp-server is supported on Karmic
<cheekee> ?
<rvsjoen> johannes1: fyi, you should use aptitude insted of apt-get
<acicula> freds: there is no 1 option to give unlimited access to a specific user, because then it would be root
<Dr_Willis> root51:  thers some tools out tha lets  you change the 9.10 gdm themes. Check my links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis under gdm or gdm2
<acicula> freds: root is bad
<freds> acicula,  i have clciked all the check boxes but it still wont let em edit anything in the hard drive
<johannes1> rvsjoen why?
<acicula> freds: even as a sudo user you cant just edit a file on the disk
<acicula> only the owner (root) can
<ChuckyLarms> Acicula?
<ChuckyLarms> Any advice at all?
<root51> it can't affect to karmic
<root51> if i using gdm i can't affect my login screen
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: can you explain your problem again, particularly what it is you are trying to achieve, what you expect would happen, and what happened instead?
<Dr_Willis> root51:  with the right tools/configs yes you can.
<acicula> freds: anyway those properties allow you to administer certain parts of the system, but thats separate from read/write permissions on the disk
<Dr_Willis> root51:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/gdm2-setup-gets-new-look-and-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Dr_Willis> root51:  thers also a tool called 'epidermis' that can tweak the Gdm in 9,10
<ChuckyLarms> I am trying to access my Windows file partition to move files over to my Windows desktop, I did this before upgrading all the time, but after I upgraded I tried to do it and it said authentication not allows or something
<freds> ok thanks acicula
<ngirard> Hi all. apt-get remove xchat-common fails with the message: dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed pre-removal script: Exec format error. How can I do ?
<acicula> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<archboxman> ngirard: su or sudo
<root51> where i can find epidermis
<ChuckyLarms> acicula, I am trying to access my Windows file partition to move files over to my Windows desktop, I did this before upgrading all the time, but after I upgraded I tried to do it and it said authentication not allows or something
<Dr_Willis> root51:  google would bne where i would have to look for it.
<Dr_Willis> i dont have the url handy
<ngirard> Hi archboxman. Nope, i'm doing it as root already
<indus> ngirard, hi do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Oppe> how can i associated the root account with an email? in order to receive emails that are send to root?
<lolmaus> How do i remove a package without removing its dependencies (via aptitude)?
<archboxman> ngirard: how about -purge
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: how are you mounting the disk
<elgh> rvsjoen, here is my xorg.conf... http://paste.ubuntu.com/366853/
<ngirard> Hi indus. It didn't make it unfortunately
<indus> ngirard, one of the dependies is broken thats why that error comes
<acicula> Oppe: i think if you have the administer the system priviledge you get system mail
<indus> ngirard, wait ill search another command
<happyface> Is there an "xkill" shortcut in 9.10?
<ojo> hey everyone, I have this huge music library (like 150 gig) with many doubles, much drm-protected songs (ex itunes) etc etc It will take me days to get it in order. Can you guy's give me some advise on this, how can I do this orderly, Is there a good program that can help me? What is the best music-manager uit there? Thanks
<acicula> happyface: disabled
<indus> ngirard, do this sudo apt-get install -f
<happyface> thanks acicula
<ChuckyLarms> acicula just clicking Places>196 GB Filesystem "My Windows partition"
<rvsjoen> elgh: ok, and xorg is started and works ?
<acicula> happyface: the other three finger salute also doesnt work
<ChuckyLarms> and putting the files where UI want
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: just entering your password doesnt work?
<ngirard> indus: didn't work either
<ChuckyLarms> Acicula, yes
<happyface> acicula: ctr alt backspace I assume?
<indus> ngirard, wait hold on
<Oppe> acicula is there way to change the email that the root account is associated with? programs send emails to root but the emails are going to not correct user..
<acicula> happyface: you assume correctly
<elgh> rvsjoen, how can I tell that?
<happyface> acicula: why are these disabled?
<acicula> happyface: theres no real need for them anymore
<Pici> Oppe: Assuming you use postfix: Modify /etc/aliases, Add a line that says root:    followed by the address or account name you want to get the mail and then run sudo newaliases.  see man aliases for more info.
<archboxman> elgh: lmao
<root51> eperdimis is compatible to karmic
<acicula> happyface: prevents users from hurting themselves i suppos
<happyface> acicula: yea you can always do it in another console, but it was nice to have the shortcuts
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: when you enter your password it says?
<Dr_Willis> root51:  its writen for 9.10 from what i recall on the epidermis docs.. check them out
<acicula> happyface: you can reenable them
<acicula> xkill probably is still there, just bind it to keys
<Oppe> thank you Pici!!!
<archboxman> elgh: lol
<elgh> archboxman, I'm not so good at this...
<acicula> the ctrlaltbackspace trick is configurable still i think
<indus> ngirard, first do apt-get install -f xchat-common
<gbob> Hi, i've been trying to enable my tun0 interface on 9.10, i did modprobe tun and the modules is loaded, but still i get "no such device". i even did mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200 but that allready exists. Any ideas ?
<indus> ngirard, then remove it
<happyface> meh, I'll just use /etc/init.d
<ChuckyLarms> Authentication failure
<archboxman> elgh: yes what is with the green box
<haenet1> fisah
<ChuckyLarms> acicula, Authentication failure
<elgh> archboxman, My cursor is just sort of a green square.
<Dr_Willis> epidermis homepage -> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: are you using the same password as you are using to login?
<ChuckyLarms> yes
<indus> ngirard, or this one, apt-get -f remove
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: if you go to software sources in administration it asks for your password, does that work?
<archboxman> elgh: graphics are weird???? is this a lcd or old monitor
<indus> ngirard, for reference http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/48910
<indus> good many options
<elgh> archboxman, The graphics of the cursor is weird, yes. Shall I upload picture? LCD monitor.
<elgh> archboxman, This was really interesting! When I take a printscreen it shows a regular cursor...
<root51> how it works
<archboxman> elgh: go ahead
<ChuckyLarms> acicula I don't even see that in adminitration
<ngirard> indus: solved. Had to dpkg --force all --purge xchat
<ngirard> indus, archboxman : thanks very much for your time & assistance guys !
<elgh> archboxman, Go ahead with what?
<elgh> archboxman, I see a green square when using Ubuntu... But when I took a printscreen it shows a regular cursor...
<archboxman> elgh: answer this is your computer near in power equipment like a machine or near a tv
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: its called Software Sources or a local translation of that
<elgh> archboxman, Close to router...
<indus> ngirard, good
<elgh> archboxman, It's a cablemouse...
<indus> ngirard, try apt-get update to chekc all is well
<archboxman> elgh: how about live by airport??? or electrical company??
<elgh> archboxman, No...
<gbob> Hi, i've been trying to enable my tun0 interface on 9.10, i did modprobe tun and the modules is loaded, but still i get "no such device". i even did mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200 but that allready exists. Any ideas ?
<archboxman> elgh: how old is this machine???
<cipher> hey! when i install ubuntu 9.10 through live cd i get a blank screen what should i do?
<elgh> archboxman, About 2 years...
<gbob> Cipher: if u are still installing, try installing in text mode, not in graphical mode
<elgh> archboxman, It's a Sempron 3400+...
<elgh> archboxman, 1.5 GB Ram
<archboxman> elgh: how good is that connection in the back to the video card
<elgh> archboxman, You mean the VGA?
<cipher> gbob:how in text mode
<archboxman> elgh: are u using a vga cable
<elgh> archboxman, I used Windows before... Never had any problems with anything like this then...
<elgh> archboxman, Yes...
<resno> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ChuckyLarms> acicula I don't see anything like that in System>Administration>
<elgh> archboxman, There are only VGA and S-video on this card.
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: well what do you see
<archboxman> elgh: this is weird got another mouse around to test
<elgh> archboxman, Yes...
<gbob> cipher: when u reboot, and insert the CD, and the menu comes up, don't press enter, but type "linux text". U should be able to install linux without using the graphical mode which i guess is incompatible with your graphics card
<archboxman> elgh: give it a try
<elgh> archboxman, Hold on.
<resno> when i am installing wine i get the error unmet dependences. depends on wine1.2. error broken pacakges
<cipher> gbob:thanx man....ill try and cm bk
<ChuckyLarms> Computer Janitor, Disk Utilities, Hardware Drivers, Language support, Log file viewer, Login Screen, nVidia driver setting....
<elgh> brb archboxman
<bastid_raZor> resno: you'll need to grab their ppa to get wine1.2  also check out #winehq
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: computer janitor asks for authorisation too, try that
<resno> bastid_raZor: i did the ppa per their instuctions.
<bastid_raZor> resno: did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<ChuckyLarms> Acicula Failed to run computer-janitor-gtk as user root. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<resno> bastid_raZor: sure did
<bastid_raZor> ChuckyLarms: gksudo instead of sudo
<ChuckyLarms> And I WAS the admin before I upgraded
<elgh> archboxman, No difference...
<bastid_raZor> resno: apt-cache policy wine ...what does this give you for version available?
<ChuckyLarms> What is that suppoed to do Bastid_raZor?
<archboxman> elgh: ok seen this problem before... use to work at a hospitle fixing computers
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | ChuckyLarms
<ubottu> ChuckyLarms: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<elgh> archboxman, Cool.
<resno> bastid_raZor: install: none
<acicula> bastid_raZor: yeah not related
<resno> bastid_raZor: but, its on my applications list
<archboxman> elgh: are you running compiz??
<elgh> archboxman, Compiz?
<archboxman> elgh: ok never mind
<suman> one of my hard disk partition is can not be seen. can you help
<bastid_raZor> resno: what about candidate?
<ChuckyLarms> I am trying to recover my Admin status Bastid_RaZor
<archboxman> elgh: it puts all the cool graphics on the screen
<bastid_raZor> ChuckyLarms: ah, you can either boot to recovery and add yourself to admin group or do it from a liveCD
<acicula> ChuckyLarms: are you the admin of the system? you can view your properties in administtion->users and groups-> properties of your account
<jack5463> I'm trying to play a dvd movie with movie player. I'm using unbuntu 9.10 from usb. A window appears saying " Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because it does not have the appropriate plugins to be able to read from the disc." how do i install the appropriate plugins?
<elgh> archboxman, Hehe.
<resno> bastid_raZor: canidate 1.1.37-0ubuntu2
<bastid_raZor> ChuckyLarms: type groups in a terminal .. is admin listed?
<archboxman> elgh: can you watch youtube videos on that computer???
<root51> good
<bastid_raZor> resno: sudo apt-get install wine
<root51> epidermis can solve my need
<elgh> archboxman, Indeed.
<gbob> Hi, i've been trying to enable the tun0 interface on 9.10, i did modprobe tun and the modules is loaded, but still i get "no such device". i even did mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200 but that allready exists. Any ideas ?
<resno> bastid_raZor: thats where i get the unmet dependencies error
<ChuckyLarms> No admin listed
<archboxman> elgh: got a link for you hold on :)
<suman> Omar87, one of my hard disk partition is can not be seen. can you help
<elgh> archboxman, Thanks
<CheCha> how can i check out which graphic card my laptop has?
<bastid_raZor> resno: pastebin the entire error
<suman> CheCha, lspci is the command
<resno> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/d108c4aee
<archboxman> elgh: here is compiz its got music...
<archboxman> elgh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxfSwzhSn1c
<ChuckyLarms> Christ, I am never going to upgrade though software center again
<ChuckyLarms> It just FUBARed everything
<CheCha> thx @ suman
<suman> CheCha, np
<candy> is there anyway to have video chat in ubuntu with any of messengers???
<candy> or any plugin for empathy??
<elgh> archboxman, Hehe
<bastid_raZor> resno: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list  and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  < if anything is in there.
<dario> hello everyone
<archboxman> elgh: that is compiz :)
<dario> does anyone know a good sound-editing tool on gnome?
<candy> dario, hello and welcome
<elgh> archboxman, Cool
<suman> candy, skype may work
<BuGo_laptop> how do i start graphical app from ssh
<BuGo_laptop> i know there was something with DISPLAY variable
<jmburgess> BuGo_laptop: use the -X command, look into x-forwarding
<candy> suman, no its not working
<archboxman> elgh: lets try this
<BuGo_laptop> jmburgess, it was just DISPLAY = 1 and my command but i do not remember it
<sipior> dario: sure, try audacity. it's not gnome-specific, but it's highly regarded.
<archboxman> elgh: go to firefox type in the box about:cache... ok
<candy> dario, which sort of editing??
<elgh> archboxman, Done
<jrydberg> I'm trying to downgrade a perl installation from 5.10 to 5.8.8 . I have no idea how the customer managed to install 5.10 on the hardy system, but he did.  is there a simple way to downgrade?
<sayanriju> dario, audacity +1
<kinja-sheep> BuGo_laptop: You could do "ssh -Y host@ip"
<jack5463> I'm trying to open synaptic package manager. It flashes open then off... won't stay on. How do i fix it?
<archboxman> what do you see white background with text
<sayanriju> jack5463, try running 'sudo synaptic' from a terminal and check for error messages, if any
<root51> epidermis is stable?
<archboxman> elgh: what do you see white background with text
<BuGo_laptop> kinja-sheep, i am connected to a specific machine. and i need to run lets say firefox on that machines display
<callum_> How do you get PIDGIN MESSENGER Working on EEE PC 701 Netbook Remix 2GB RAM 9.10 - With the Webcam & Audio
<dario> candy, wave-editing. have an 8-track digital-recorder for guitar. yep, audacity looks good, will have a deeper look. thx
<candy> jack5463, go to terminal and use sudo apt-get update
<elgh> archboxman, Yes, white background with black text.
<archboxman> elgh: hold on let me pull mine up
<bastid_raZor> callum_: Ubuntu does not have working webcam with pidgin as far as i know.
<candy> dario, ya u can go fro audacity
<kinja-sheep> BuGo_laptop: Oh. Hmm, you want DISPLAY=:0 firefox &
<naturelle> I'm trying to compile something with make and get >>cannot find -lhighgui0.9<< even though libhighgui is installed - where would I look to fix that?
<callum_> But PIDGIN Has a Plug-In on Ubuntu Version saying enable's Webcam & Audio in Messenger :'(
<invitingdopeman> what up peeps
<candy> jack5463, did u get it??
<resno> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/d3f04bd0e
<kostkon> callum_, you need to have the latest version. also, i think cam and audio work only on XMPP
<callum_> or not for EEE PC? I can't get it working.
<invitingdopeman> TCIM
<sayanriju> !pastebin > jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463, please see my private message
<callum_> XMPP?
<archboxman> elgh: this way is a pain in my butt
<zim1> Hi all. I know this is a Q for #ubuntu-mobile but its dead in there. How can I add/remove items from the Files and Folders menu in UNR 9.10?
<invitingdopeman> slef
<invitingdopeman> self
<McL0VIN> good morning everyone
<callum_> XMPP = WIndows XP?
<Pici> naturelle: You will need the -dev version of that package if you are trying to compile something that needs it.
<archboxman> elgh: go to your home folder
<invitingdopeman> any got it for free
<kostkon> callum_, nevertheless, you can find instructions on how to add the ppa and get the latest version here: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<McL0VIN> i have a question, how can i download stuff from rapidshare using wget?
<elgh> archboxman, Ok
<kostkon> callum_, no, XMPP is an IM protocol
<archboxman> elgh: easy go to places and home folder
<invitingdopeman> anyone got a good media player
<suman> candy, http://spiceminesofkessel.com/2009/06/18/video-chat-skype-ubuntu/   hey you may check this.
<elgh> archboxman, I am there
<archboxman> elgh: press control + h together shows hidden files
<callum_> What messenger for Ubuntu works on "Camera & Audio" Please.
<McL0VIN> invitingdopeman: vlc
<candy> suman, i ll take a look thnx
<BuGo_laptop> kinja-sheep, tnx
<elgh> archboxman, Ok
<kostkon> callum_, for msn, check "Emesene" or "AMSN"
<elgh> archboxman, DOne
<archboxman> elgh: go down to .mozilla folder and open it
<elgh> archboxman, Done
<McL0VIN> is there is a way i can bypass the countdown in rapidshare ?!
<archboxman> elgh: firefox
<candy> suman, i downloaded skype but while installing the synaptic mangaer says the file is corrupted... what to do
<elgh> archboxman, Done
<zim1> McL0VIN: dont think you can as they cookie/ip/session the download so you can't and the download is only valid for x min
<invitingdopeman> mclovin were you from
<McL0VIN> zim1: ok is there is a way i can do it from terminal
<archboxman> elgh: now go to nwh412 folder urs might be something else right click run as root
<invitingdopeman> ive had the same problums with other programs
<jack5463> candy, terminal reports, "Bus error (core dumped). 0%"
<McL0VIN> *do it = just download the file
<zim1> McL0VIN: I am guessing you need a file from there on a server
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN <3 tucan
<elgh> archboxman, How do I run as root?
<archboxman> elgh: yes
<laeg> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jmburgess> elgh: using sudo
<McL0VIN> zim1: yes
<invitingdopeman> already
<jmburgess> !root | elgh
<candy> jack5463, just wait i m working on type of problem u got
<ubottu> elgh: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zim1> McL0VIN: cant you download it the scp it to the server?
<suman> candy, which version of ubuntu you are using
<candy> suman, 9.10
<McL0VIN> zim1: how i don't know , please help
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<zim1> ok what computer are you on now
<elgh> archboxman, You lost me.
<McL0VIN> zim1: i am on a M$ box, but i can ssh to my ubuntu
<archboxman> elgh: what is on the screen it is all right
<archboxman> inside the folder
<elgh> archboxman, I can't pick run as root.
<zim1> McL0VIN: what is it you want from there. is it a M$ app?
<archboxman> elgh: you dont have password??
<zim1> McL0VIN: download winscp
<elgh> archboxman, How do I run a directory as root?
<McL0VIN> zim1: nah is an ebook
<archboxman> right click the folder option should show up
<McL0VIN> * in a rar format
<bastid_raZor> resno: my 4 year old just woke up sorry,.. i have to step away.
<zim1> it acts like an ftp client over ssh
<gbob> Hi, i've been trying to enable my tun0 interface on 9.10, i did modprobe tun and the modules is loaded, but still i get "no such device". i even did mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200 but that allready exists. Any ideas ?
<erUSUL> elgh: you can not "run" a directory. what do you want to do?
<zim1> McL0VIN: just get winscp give it your ssh username and pass then you will understand
<McL0VIN> zim1: download winscp in my ubuntu
<candy> jack5463, hey i m working on it. till then u try asking others
<resno> bastid_raZor: sure no biggie
<candy> jack5463, this prob is new to me
<jack5463> candy, thanks
<llutz> McL0VIN: to scp from windows, you also can use pscp which comes with putty
<elgh> archboxman, I'm in the .mozilla folder now.. What next?
<zim1> no WINscp on your windows machine
<suman> candy,  what is the error please paste this in http://paste.ubuntu.com and pass the link or just write
<Bart___> Hello everyone
<archboxman> elgh: firefox
<pea[PC]> doe s anyone else have major problems installing ubuntu?
<elgh> archboxman, And next?
<archboxman> elgh: nwh412ep
<pea[PC]> must've tried installing it 20 times
<pea[PC]> crashes every time
<zim1> McL0VIN: what do you want to install on your ubuntu server?
<ubuntu> hi
<McL0VIN> zim1: take m$ out of the pic please, because i am confused now...lol....from ubuntu terminal
<elgh> archboxman, Is that a file or directory?
<candy> suman, ok
<archboxman> directory open it
<elgh> archboxman, Done
<archboxman> elgh: cache
<candy> jack5463, do u have an ubuntu forum iid?
<elgh> archboxman, Done
<ubuntu> any way to save settings on live usb running Ubuntu 9.04
<McL0VIN> zim1: i want to be able to download fron rapidshare using ubuntu terminal
<candy> the solutiont is there
<Bart___> Does anyone know how i can get to the desktop interface of ubuntu? I just installed ubuntu desktop on my mac with vmware fusion. Now im in a black and white prompt window and don't know how to get to the desktop interface :S
<McL0VIN> i should say using bash
<archboxman> ctrl+a delete all
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN <3 tucan
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: wtf
<kinja-sheep> !info tucan | McL0VIN-wtf
<ubottu> McL0VIN-wtf: tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (karmic), package size 158 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<archboxman> elgh: deleting files???
<zim1> McL0VIN: step 1 download winscp to windows and download file from $site  2. install  3. log into ubuntu server with winscp. copy file USING winscp to ubuntu server. EASY
<elgh> archboxman, Shall I delete them all?
<jellow> Bart___: try startx
<archboxman> elgh: yes just cache no big deal
<archboxman> elgh: images saved from websites
<McL0VIN> zim1: thats not what i want to do thu
<zim1> what do you want to do then?
<ubuntu> can any one tell me if it is possible to save settings on a live usb ??
<elgh> archboxman, Hold on, messed up :P
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu: If you installed Persistent Ubuntu USB Mode, sure.
<McL0VIN> zim1: am at work using M$ (IT block rapidshare site), ubuntu is located somewhere else were it can access the net with no restriction
<archboxman> elgh: what I'm trying to see if some stupid adware got onto this computer causing problems everything in me says no because this is linux
<edakiri> I uninstalled and then reinstalled my lang package and now box characters are rendered wrong in aptitude menus.  how might i fix it?
<ubuntu> kinja-sheep: i used UNetbootin
<elgh> archboxman, I see...
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: Firefox on that *Ubuntu* ?
<jack5463> I keep getting Bus error (core dumped) in terminal. What's the problem? When i try to use synaptic package manager it just flashes on and off screen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/366875/
<McL0VIN> zim1: my question was , can i just use bash to download something from rapidshare? eg wget
<archboxman> elgh: I would rather kill it all then have it in there...
<Doc_Lappy> mclovin let me know if you can
<elgh> archboxman, Cache gone
<Doc_Lappy> that would be great if so
<heroin> Hey i set up a filezilla server and now i have get a 421 - Cant create socket error, can someone help?
<archboxman> no effect on cursour
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: i am  only able to ssh to ubuntu , no gui
<kinja-sheep> Doc_Lappy, McL0VIN -- iiric no such thing exist so far
<archboxman> elgh: any effect on cursour??
<elgh> archboxman, No effect what so ever.
<edakiri> McL0VIN: I missed the begin of your problem, but would ubuntu1 work for your filesharing needs?
<wooopoi> what can i do when i get the error message:Command failed: No key available with this passphrase
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: I understand -- but is it Ubuntu Server or is it Ubuntu Desktop you're sshed in?
<zim1> McL0VIN: Ah ok. sorry no rapidshare/other download sites will give you a link to download $file from the browser with $cookie/$session/$ip of the browser so they can show you there crappy adds
<adac> In windows I can set any resolution on an external monitor, however in ubuntu I cannot, The highest resolution I can set is 1024x768. How can i change that?
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: it is a poweredge srvr hardware , but i am running desktop
<archboxman> elgh: at this point we are playing around and I'm going to break the computer then fix it... So I must give up before we break it.. At least we fixed the xorg.conf file
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: I'll keep this short and sweet. Log out SSH -- "ssh -Y host@ip" -- Then you run "firefox &"   Firefox will appear in front of you (from your home machine).
<elgh> archboxman, Hehe... You are funny. :)
<elgh> archboxman, You have been must helpful!
<blue_pearl> kinja-sheep: is it possible to save settings on live usb , if it is created with UNetbootin ???
<archboxman> elgh: funny just beyond me ;P as what it could be
<gik> siema
<gik> hey
<gik> xDD
<elgh> archboxman, To give you some more information... When I first installed Ubuntu, the mouse was alright.
<gik> kdjh
<gik> ghgfh
<gik> d
<FloodBot2> gik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gik> gjlbnklvdfklbjgfnjkhytrklhjdfkjnhjsdfng
<elgh> archboxman, When I then manually edited my xorg.conf the mouse became this...
<edakiri> wooopoi: what application?
<kinja-sheep> blue_pearl: I don't know. I never messed around with UNetbootin (but there are two options -- LiveUSB and Persistent USB Mode). If you haven't selected the second option, I guess not.  Also, see !usb
<pea[PC]> lol
<archboxman> elgh: no big deal ;) this is what linux people are here for :) to help
<jean7491> ubuntu-be
<gik> dstryitrhiy8 tuyrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhdddddddddddkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuu444444444bbbbbbbbbbdsssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffjjjjjjjjjje3u
<jack5463> What does Bus error (core dumped). 0% in terminal mean?
<gik> ggggggggggg34fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<gik>  
<gik>  
<gik>  
<FloodBot2> gik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> gik: Is that necessary? Really? :\
<archboxman> elgh: we fixed the xorg.conf file to read the mouse and get ride of the old files
<elgh> archboxman, That is true.
<elgh> archboxman, When Ubuntu first was installed the mouse was correct, even after installing graphics drivers.
<blue_pearl> kinja-sheep: i did not find any such option in UNetbootin
<pea[PC]> i like all the different shades of poo
<kinja-sheep> blue_pearl: I don't think it is possible because you never set it up in first place.
<edakiri> jack5463: usually bad software problem like an invalid instruction in an executable.  are you on 64b?  could be a program written for 32b on 64b hardware for example.  May be a hardware problem, but usually software.
<kinja-sheep> !usb | blue_pearl
<ubottu> blue_pearl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: pm
<kinja-sheep> blue_pearl: You want to see persistent live USB.
<archboxman> elgh: got me stumped ... how that changed I will never know unless someone is playing with the computer???
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: Talk here.
<blue_pearl> kinja-sheep: yes i want to make persistent USB..got any how to?
<elgh> archboxman, I am the only user.
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: ok how do i log out of ssh and the "ssh -y"
<kinja-sheep> blue_pearl: ubottu gave you a link above -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KenBW2> is there a command similar to killall that only closes the program, rather than killing it?
<dayo> how do i get wget to download from a directory, all files newer than a given date?
<jack5463> edakiri, yes 32b. i'm having problems like synaptic package manager flashing on screen then off when i try to open it, same thing with dvd player VLC when i try to play a movie. here's a link to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/366875/
<archboxman> elgh: that is what I was figuring that is why it is got me stumped even in the system preferences there is know way to change to a color
<archboxman> elgh: is this 9.10???
<Pici> KenBW2: killall without any arguments should send a SIGTERM which the program should interpret as being a standard close request.
<elgh> archboxman, No, 9.04.
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: You're using Putty for ssh?
<funqshun> hello, can anyone help me with my apache installation?
<archboxman> elgh: are you going to update or leave it alone???
<iceroot> !ask | funqshun
<ubottu> funqshun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: secureCRT but i can setup putty in a sec here
<erUSUL> !lamp > funqshun
<ubottu> funqshun, please see my private message
<archboxman> elgh: I would say leave it alone to much for one day...
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: You're looking for *any* option to enable on X11 forwarding. Also, wouldn't it be easier if you download it yourself and send an email to yourself for later?
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: i need it now actually
<archboxman> elgh: we are going to break the box if we keep playing with it!!!
<dayo> how do i get wget to download from a directory, all files newer than a given date?
<McL0VIN> dayo: make a bash script
<McL0VIN> very easy to do
<LogicalDash> How can I use a shell script to launch a program with a different GNOME theme than usual?
<archboxman> elgh: I'm getting tired and sloppy which leads to mistakes...
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: secureCRT does support X11 forwarding after all.
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: in putty, in X11 section, what will be the X display location ?
<elgh> archboxman, I had some problems with 9.10... That's why I have 9.04. You've been most helpful today!
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: 0
<blue_pearl> kinja-sheep: any way 2 make persustent usb with iso and on windows os? my hdd crashed so i dont have a running linux system.
<elgh> archboxman, I have to make some dinner now anyway. But thanks a lot and I hope we see each other another day! :)
<funqshun> i get the following error upon sudo apache2 -k start
<funqshun> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<funqshun> [Mon Feb 01 15:46:07 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHostsY. please help
<funqshun> can anyone help?
<archboxman> elgh: maybe I'm all over the place
<archboxman> ;)
<kinja-sheep> McL0VIN: Maybe localhost:0  -- Either way.
<McL0VIN> kinja-sheep: i got  Error: cannot open display: localhost:11.0
<archboxman> elgh: good bye
<archboxman> :)
<Pici> McL0VIN: Do you have an X server running on your Windows computer?
<kinja-sheep> blue_pearl: I do not know about persistent Windows OS on USB.
<blue_pearl> kinja-sheep: thanx any ways... actually my hdd crashed so no linux system avalable
<McL0VIN> Pici: kinja-sheep : when i echo '$DISPLAY i get "localhost:11.0"
<McL0VIN> Pici: how can i tell
<kinja-sheep> Pici: X Window Server (ie Xming X Server) is needed to run Linux apps over Windows? o.O
<Pici> McL0VIN: If you don't know, then you don't.  You need to be running something like xming or reflectionsX
<Pici> kinja-sheep: If you intend to forward X over ssh, yes.
<llutz> kinja-sheep: how would you display X-apps locally without X-server?
<McL0VIN> Pici: kinja-sheep please take a look http://pastebin.ca/1774375
<wooopi> anyone strong in cryptsetup and luks?
<Pici> McL0VIN: Starting the xserver on your linux computer doesn't help you.  You'd need to run X locally (on windows) in order to see grapihcal applications there.
<Emery> Say if i installed the core files for ubuntu ... and then built it up myself (Custom) ... is it possibile to save an image of that and create a bootable iso ?
<cacabouhd1_> salut à tous!
<jellow> !fr | cacabouhd1_
<ubottu> cacabouhd1_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cacabouhd1_> hello boys !
<jellow> hello
<erUSUL> !remaster | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cacabouhd1_> how do you do
<Emery> thanks erUSUL
<hookworm24> how can i connect to a wireless network from terminal?
<bouh2> hello guys
<Emery> ifconfig eth1 up
<Emery> hookworm24
<Emery> oh wait
<cacabouhd1_> hello bouh2
<Emery> read that wrong
<cacabouhd1_> you must write
<cacabouhd1_> euh
<cacabouhd1_> waita minut
<cacabouhd1_> i search
<FloodBot2> cacabouhd1_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McL0VIN> Pici: i am running exceed on M$
<McL0VIN> hummingbird exceed
<cacabouhd1_> fuck you all !
<McL0VIN> cacabouhd1_: why because they are better than you !!!?
<root__> hey
<rooisto47> hi everybody
<jellow> Is a troll cacabouhd1_ ignore him
<cacabouhd1_> oh sorry i didn't want to write it here
<cacabouhd1_> i'm not a troll
<cacabouhd1_> i'm a magician
<root__> anyone hacker :D to talk
 * jellow facepalms
<cacabouhd1_> I want that someone of you hack my pc
<root__> ok :D no prob i will hack it
<bazhang> !ot | cacabouhd1_ root__
<ubottu> cacabouhd1_ root__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<root__> give me ur ip :D
<andrea_> hi
<hookworm24> what command is it to see the state of my network devices in terminal
<cacabouhd1_> wait a minut
<rooisto47> what's the lightest messenger client  ?
<rooisto47> for msn, yahoo
<cacabouhd1_> 62.160.90.193
<cacabouhd1_> that's my ip
<jellow> hookworm24: ifconfig
<llutz> !ops | cacabouhd1_ root__
<ubottu> cacabouhd1_ root__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rakan> Hello, am doing echo "@hourly php /www/Crons/a.php" | crontab but am getting "-":1: bad minute error.
<rakan> Whats wrong here?
<hookworm24> jellow, thanks
<Kagarman> The people what free file a server good for beginners? The file a server on ubuntu for users windows with access rights is necessary???
<Kagarman> helpme pliz
<genii> cacabouhd1_: Firstly, watch your profanity in here. Second, this is not a channel to ask people to try and hack into some IP
<Kagarman> The people what free file a server good for beginners? The file a server on ubuntu for users windows with access rights is necessary???
<cacabouhd1_> my computer is ok
<Goldenscorp> hi
<cacabouhd1_> my bread too
<Goldenscorp>  the games zylom tries to start but after QQE seconds it closes (wine)??
<Goldenscorp> error wine client error: c: 391/339 version mismatch?
<root__> i am updating my tools
<Goldenscorp> plz help
<root__> i will hack u soon
<cacabouhd1_> FUCK YOU VERY VERY MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH
<root__> 62.160.90.193
<llutz> genii: just trolls, don't feed pls
<root__> :P:D
<bazhang> cacabouhd1_, this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic for that  root__ you as well
<callum_> hi people whats a program BESIDES Limewire for P2P Sharing  limewire seems to go aware when i click something and move the screen on my 701 eee
<Kagarman> The people what free file a server good for beginners? The file a server on ubuntu for users windows with access rights is necessary???&&&&&&&&&&&&
<jellow> callum_: hold down the alt key and then you can mov eit past the window
<darktears> somebody know the nick of Mario Schwalbe
<root__> hey again
<Pici> root__: This is a support channel. Please stay on topic.
<callum_> jellow i know its just when i click something or go to click something it moved all the time and would have to click 3-4 times fast because the screen/window moved :S and couldnt click it normally
<calrik> hi all whats the conf file Im suppose to edit to change my grub boot menu order? I tried to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf but its readonly even has sudo root
<iceroot> root__: dont use irc as root
<callum_> also I have a bug to point on on netbook remix eee 701 when disabling wifi with FN AND F2 Key it goes to black screen and freezes
<hookworm24> when i run sudo apt-get update, it returns with an error for each file saying 'failed to fetch' <file> Could not resolve security.ubuntu.com anybody know why this happens?
<jellow> callum_: for P2P why not use transmission or rtorrent (termanl app)
<iceroot> hookworm24: connected to the internet?
<root__> i can't install linux on my laptop
<hookworm24> iceroot, no...whoops
<root__> so i am on a livedvd
<salvachn> root__ : what laptop do u use?
<callum_> jellow can i search for music on that?
<root__> so i can't acces with user
<hookworm24> hookworm24, i'm having trouble connecting. the wireless icon has disappeared from the panel
<calrik> hi all whats the conf file Im suppose to edit to change my grub boot menu order? I tried to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf but its readonly even has sudo root
<jellow> callum_: No
<jellow> callum_: you need to use 3rd party sites
<callum_> :(
<ngirard> My configuration contains http://pastebin.com/d60801a02 , and yet C-h v TeX-PDF-mode RET tells me that variable is nil. What's wrong  ?
<jmburgess> calrik: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu-user-b2> hello guys
<ubuntu-user-b2> what's the command to leave an irc channel?
<ngirard> sorry guys, wrong channel :)
<jmburgess> ubuntu-user-b2: /leave
<jellow> callum_: Perhaps Azureus/vuze has this feature im not sure , warnign its bloat ware
<jmburgess> ubuntu-user-b2: I think
<callum_> or type /close
<callum_> or /quit maybe
<iceroot> ubuntu-user-b2: /wc or /leave or /close
<ubuntu-user-b2> how can I set a default kernel to boot from grub2?
<callum_> jellow is bloat ware child porn thing? is it nasty
<ubuntu-user-b2> what is the equivalent of /boot/grub/menu.lst in grub2?
<callum_> Ubuntu user is a TROLL
<ubuntu-user-b2> ?
<callum_> Trying to get people to quit
<bla-afk> hi @ all, can someone tell me which part/programm/script is mounting usb sticks automaticly in ubuntu 9.10 ??
<ubuntu-user-b2> just wanted to test something
<trism> ubuntu-user-b2: /boot/grub/grub.cfg but you shouldn't edit it directly in general
<ubuntu-user-b2> i know
<ubuntu-user-b2> but how can I set a default OS/kernel in grub2?
<arand> ubuntu-user-b2: /etc/default/grub is the one to edit.
<jellow> callum_: Bloat ware means its a resource hog , Has nothing to do with CP
<arand> ubuntu-user-b2: and after that "update-grub"
<ubuntu-user-b2> thanks
<root__> how to install rdesktop on ubuntu
<ubuntu-user-b2> thanks alot
<callum_> Oh Ok JELLOW Thanks - I just don't like those things.
<callum_> JELLOW SOMEONE GAVE ME A LINK BEFORE HERE SENDING ME TO CP
<callum_> IN THIS ROOM
<FloodBot2> callum_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calrik> jmburgess: that file does not exist, it might help Im using ubuntu 9.10 which is using a new version of grub
<iceroot> callum_: stop that please
<th0r> root__, I think it is called TSClient
<callum_> It's true someone named SOPHISTICBOY Or something
<callum_> PM'ed me
<hookworm24> help...my gnome panel is flashing on and off endlessly. what can i do?
<callum_> So how can you stop EEE PC 9.10 NBR Freezing when disabling WIFI
<root__> whois callum_
<jellow> root__:  /whois nick
<JoshuaL> is there a way to connect to a network without using the systray network-manger thingy (since I do not use any panels)
<callum_> root is stockholm sweden
<callum_> loool
<calrik> hi all whats the conf file Im suppose to edit to change my grub boot menu order? I tried to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf but its readonly even as sudo root. I have also checked for /boot/grub/menu.lst and that file does not exist
<jellow> JoshuaL: on eth0 ?
<JoshuaL> jellow, wlan0
<root__> callum_ who say that i am from sweden :P
<callum_> WHOIS Says XD's
<iceroot> callum_: are you sure you are using the wifi-key and not the overclocking key next to it?
<jellow> JoshuaL: Wep or wpa?
<callum_> Unless you can JUMP Your connction?
<JoshuaL> jellow, wpa2 enterprise
<root__> i am from lebanon man :P
<callum_> iceroot It has f2 wifi logo and fn key it freezes on 701 and goes to a black screen
<callum_> lebanese are sexy
<Audible> what is the command to see the cpu speed
<iceroot> callum_: again, please stop that here
<IdleOne> !ot | callum_ root__
<ubottu> callum_ root__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<callum_> sorry
<iceroot> Audible: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Audible> iceroot : thank you
<root__> ohh thx :P
<callum_> ICEROOT its a wifi logo key f2 on 701
<erUSUL> !grub2 | calrik
<iceroot> callum_: ok
<ubottu> calrik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<callum_> and when you disable wifi it goes to a black screen and freezes and needs battery pulled out
<root__> so callum_ you know how to install rdesktop??
<callum_> whats rdesktop
<callum_> is it to get rid of the nbr menu?
<hookworm24> how can i connect to my wireless network without gnome-panel, mines broken
<darktears> is there any QA in ubuntu? QA that test regression on *stable* release?
<trism> calrik: you need to make /boot/grub/grub.cfg writable before you can edit it, but be aware that any changes to make will be overwritten on kernel/grub updates
<root__> to see window on linux
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jellow> JoshuaL: you need wpa_supplicant , Might be easyer to look up a guide
<JoshuaL> hmm
<dasprid_> Was is yet decided wether php 5.3.* comes into lucid or not?
<JoshuaL> ty jellow ill look into that
<callum_> hmmmn
<iceroot> dasprid_: yes, called alpha, beta and rc
<trism> calrik: what exactly do you want to rearrange? if it is just one probed os, you can move /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober and run sudo update-grub; and the os probed entries will appear before the linux kernels (although I think in general it is easier to just set GRUB_DEFAULT to whichever system you want to boot by default)
<iceroot> darktears: yes, called alpha, beta and rc
<iceroot> dasprid_: sorry, wrong nick
<dasprid_> iceroot, definetly ;)
<root__> anyone know how to install rdeskto
<root__> anyone know how to install rdesktop
<IdleOne> dasprid_: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<Pici> root__: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<IdleOne> root__: apt-get install rdesktop
<bazhang> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 140 kB, installed size 488 kB
<iceroot> root__: apt-cache search rdesktop, if you find something you like. sudo apt-get install packagename
<root__> ok thx
<jellow> root__: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<dasprid_> IdleOne, thx ;)
<callum_> whats rdeskop
<callum_> !rdesktop
<darktears> iceroot: after the release, when sending updated packages through apt....
<IdleOne> dasprid_: welcome
<callum_> :'(
<root__> ok after apt-get install rdesktop what i do??
<jellow> root__: run rdesktop from terminal or look in Applications > internet
<Diverdude> Is there a specific reason why the output volume at 100% is not the max-volume in the sound properties? And is there any way to change this?
<McL0VIN> Pici: how would can i run X from my M$ box
<nano-> I have ubuntu server with libvirt, and it creates a virbr0, on a phony network, I want virbr0 to be my main network to give guests proper network. How do I accomplish this?
<root__> how i can setup it man
<root__> ??
<boxfish> nano, dont you have to create a bridge ?
<TimReichhart> can anybody tell me from this pastbin http://pastebin.com/m48b1fb44    how to fix that problem?
<Diverdude> Is there a specific reason why the output volume at 100% is not the max-volume in the sound properties? And is there any way to change this?
<debiant> I have a minimal Ubuntu installation that I have setup to autologin.  Between the usplash and the autologin I am seeing a virtual terminal login on tty1 for a few seconds.  This also occurs during shutdown/restart.  How can I set so that I don't see the virtual terminal login?
<Kagarman> http://howtoforge.com/setting-up-proftpd-tls-on-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<Kagarman> 	> internalkernel вошёл в ubuntu-server
<Kagarman> 	filezila server it is possible in ubuntu will put?
<Kagarman> http://filezilla-project.org/
<Cretin> hi, i feel so stupid asking this.i finally got my headless server working with vnc, and now my samba shares dont work. when i try to connect from my win7 ult machine, it asks from username as pass, but wont let me see the shares. it used to be that putting in my username was enough. ive since edited smb.conf every way imaginable, and still nothing. if it matters, when i get prompted on win7 it says my domain is I2, which is the win7 comp's name.
<FloodBot2> Kagarman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> darktears: never, an ubuntu-version will only get security updates, no new functions
<hookworm24> how can i repair my gnome-panel, it is closing and opening in an endless loop. hellp
<Trek> Kagarman, russian?
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<calrik> trism: my grub menu has many different kernel versions along with the recovery options at the bottom of this is my windows system, I bascially want to move my windows to the top or second from the top
<root__> anyone can help me with working on rdesktop
<calrik> trism: btw you can not make grub.cfg writable because it exists on a readonly filesystem
<jellow> !ask | root__
<ubottu> root__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jellow> root__: what can you not do?
<Cretin> hers my smb.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/366902/http://paste.ubuntu.com/366902/
<TimReichhart> can anybody tell me from this pastbin http://pastebin.com/m48b1fb44    how to fix that problem?
<root__> i install and i open it on terminal rdekstop
<root__> but how i can work on it??
<hookworm24> i get this message in gnome 'the panel encountered a problem while loading OAFIID: GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet'  what does this mean?
<webroasters> Crontab Question: Some of you are familiar with this line of code, right? "crontab -u myusername /home/myusername/test_cron_file". I'm trying to APPEND another file, for example, test_cron_file2 to the same user. Is there a way to do that?
<jellow> root__: try man rdesktop
<calrik> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<darktears> iceroot: but i have to say the last apt-get update broke my camera and the backlight shortcuts on my MacBook Pro
<trism> calrik: you can move windows to the top (if it is the only other os on your system) with the method I mentioned in my previous message, moving /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober and running sudo update-grub;
<sebsebseb> hookworm24: to do with the thing on the top right with your name, I think
<bla_bla>  can someone tell me which part/programm/script is mounting usb sticks automaticly in ubuntu 9.10 ??
<trism> calrik: the grub2 ubuntu wiki page also describes how to make grub.cfg writable, but it should be your last resort
<mehuman> #kegbot
<Pici> webroasters: I do not think that you can append to the current crontab out of the box.  You'd need to write a script to get the crontab using crontab -l, then append your text to that, and then crontab $yourfile
<adante> http://pastebin.com/m3b71423 can someone tell me how to duplicate this fdisk layout exactly? i can't figureo ut how to specify blocks, and when i specify cylinders it does not match up
<iceroot> darktears: apt-get update will NEVER break your system
<iceroot> darktears: maybe apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<pwnedulongtime> anyone else experiencing hard lockups with Chromium?
<webroasters> ah, ok, I appreciate it
<webroasters> I'll try that
<iceroot> webroasters: but the file in /etc/cron.d/ and use the cron-syntax   * * * * * username scriptname
<iceroot> webroasters: put
<TimReichhart> can anybody tell me from this pastbin http://pastebin.com/m48b1fb44    how to fix that problem?
<bla_bla> apt-get upgrade made that i can't click on -computer- anymore and cant use usb sticks anymore :(
<hookworm24> !gnomepanel
<webroasters> ok, one sec iceroot, I'll look into that
<hookworm24> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<boxfish> adante: AFAIK, different hard drives have different values of these, so one drive can necessarily be duplicated on another ??
<iceroot> webroasters: its much easier then reading crontab -l
<hookworm24> !gnome-panel
<webroasters> ok
<llutz> TimReichhart: you might better ask in a perl-channel
<darktears> iceroot: if what you said can be true, it would be a dream...i haven't run a dist-upgrade just a regular updates. The kernel got some updates bumped to 2.6.31-16, if i go back to 2.6.31-14 the camera works
<adante> boxfish: looking at the output of fdisk from my old drive and the new one they seem identical
<darktears> iceroot: you faith is too strong
<Zta> Um, this is a bit awkward... But where is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf on Karmic Koala?
<adante> boxfish: so i would like to simply copy the data over retaining the exactly same partition structure
<llutz> Zta: there is no by default
<Zta> llutz, ok so everything is autodetected?
<llutz> Zta: it should, if you need to make changes, create your own xorg.conf
<webroasters> iceroot: thanks. I'll try that
<Zta> llutz, the thing is I want to make some adjustments, and force a different driver like shown here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52067
<boxfish> it dont seem to like your number of cylinders though. How does it compare to what is actually written on the HD label ?
<boxfish> you should be able to do a staight copy using a disk tool from somewhere
<llutz> Zta: just sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , make your changes, restart X and pray
<Zta> llutz, thanks.
<dl7ukk> hello
<darktears> iceroot: by apt-get update -> i was meaning both apt-get update then upgrade which means updating your linux
<antoniopr> ola buenas
<antoniopr> alguien interesado en formar parte de un grupo de programadores noveles?
<sebsebseb> !es | antoniopr
<ubottu> antoniopr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<llutz> !es | antoniopr
<`^aol^`> http://imagebin.ca/view/Z5yoq6jQ.html
<`^aol^`> вот мое добро
<Pici> `^aol^`: How is that related to Ubuntu?
<`^aol^`> sorry! for another channel
<xangua>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> upps
<pasword001> tu hungary chat?
<bazhang> !hu | pasword001
<ubottu> pasword001: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<pasword001> ok
<krill313> ignore -channels #ubuntu,#ubuntu-boot,#ubuntu-chicago,#ubuntustudio CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<Pici> krill313: You need the / in front of that
<xangua> jum...
<mediaprodigy> is there an advantage to installing a xp on a partition then ubutnu?
<danbhfive> mediaprodigy: if you install xp first, you won't have to worry about reinstalling grub
<mediaprodigy> does win7 have a advantage instead of xp?
<mediaprodigy> danbhfive: thanks
<BluesKaj> mediaprodigy, yes no worries about losing grub menu if install XP first.
<IdleOne> haha krill313 /ignore crap :)
<Trek> !ot | mediaprodigy
<ubottu> mediaprodigy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Trek> whoops, sorry, ignore
<mediaprodigy> no worries
<krill313> ignore -channels #ubuntu  * CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<pwnedulongtime>  anyone else experiencing hard lockups with daily Chromium builds?
<Trek> krill313, you need a / before all that
<xangua> ...........
<mediaprodigy> pwnedulongtime: i experience hard lockups once an hour.. but have not determined what is causin them
<BluesKaj> pwnedulongtime, yes, so I switched to google-chrome
<Vlet> krill313: Do that in your main window, not a channel window, that way if you make mistakes, you won't be spamming a channel
<Pici> krill313: Please do that in a status window.  Or if you need more help with it, please ask in #irssi
<mediaprodigy> Can a monitor without drivers installed cause significant lockups in ubuntu even though it appears to work fine?
<McL0VIN> Pici: how would can i run X from my M$ box
<Pici> McL0VIN: You need software like xming.  http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<pwnedulongtime> I get random hard lockups with every single chromium build i've tried and google chrome...have no idea what is causing it since nothing gets logged
<pwnedulongtime> happens after 2 days or so
<danbhfive> pwnedulongtime: I've yet to get a lockup with chromium.  But I reboot daily anyway
<pinguULTRA>   
<pwnedulongtime> danbhfive, not supposed to reboot linux, are we? Isn't that supposed to be one of the nice things about linux? :)
<danbhfive> pwnedulongtime: well, I shut down at night  :)
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<FloodBot2> pinguULTRA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<pinguULTRA>  
<jpds> LjL-Temp: ^--.
<BluesKaj> seems the attackers are finding other ways to bug the network
<felicity> hey, am using conky+mpd, but i keep getting an error about localhost: name or service unknown.
<McL0VIN> Pici: i have humming bird exceed
<felicity> what am i doing wrong?it works okay when i have the internet connected but when its not, no joy :(
<Pici> McL0VIN: Then you'll need to run the xserver with that.  I havent used exceed in years so I don't know how to do it.  Sorry.
<felicity> .
<McL0VIN> Pici: i should be able to just google that " running xserver with hummingbird"
<Pici> McL0VIN: definitely
<Pici> McL0VIN: The folks in ##windows may be able to help as well.
<mediaprodigy> If I do not install XP or Win7 is grub hard to install..
<boxfish> grub is easy to install
<mediaprodigy> Another Question: is it possible to delete the Ubuntu partitiion without deleting my Win 7 partitiion
<Cretin> hi, i feel so stupid asking this.i finally got my headless server working with vnc, and now my samba shares dont work. when i try to connect from my win7 ult machine, it asks from username as pass, but wont let me see the shares. it used to be that putting in my username was enough. ive since edited smb.conf every way imaginable, and still nothing. if it matters, when i get prompted on win7 it says my domain is I2, which is the win7 comp's name.
<boxfish> yes
<mediaprodigy> I normally use the win xp cd to delete partitions.. how would i delete the existing ubuntu partitiion to reinstall it.. can it be done thought the Ubuntu cd?
<boxfish> just run a "live" distro and partition manger it to death
<mediaprodigy> boxfish: thanks
<boxfish> np
<babbio> h guys I have a question, i would like to store my ssh passphrase to login into my office pc without insert the passphrase every single time....i have read some guides about keychain and ssh-agent but with this solution i have to insert the passphrase the first time and then i can connect without insert the passphrase the next time....but this is not what i want.....i would like to save the passphrase so that i never have to insert it even after the reboot..
<babbio> ..is this possible? how? thank u all
<BluesKaj> mediaprodigy, yes , just reinstall to / on the ext3/4 partition, if you want to save your present application config files (settings)
<BluesKaj> mediaprodigy, use the manual partitioning option
<mediaprodigy> BluesKaj: so in the live distro use the manual partitiion option and then what exactly.. i got lost . if you have alink .. I will just look in teh support forum
<boxfish> I would delete the partition that had the previous ubuntu on it, and leave it empty and unformatted
<erUSUL> babbio: afaik althought very insecure it is possible to use a keypair without passphrase
<erUSUL> babbio: ask in #openssh
<JoshuaL> !emergency
<CShadowRun> !ops | |Zippo|__
<ubottu> |Zippo|__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<boxfish> after that I would then use the automatic partitioning, but being sure to use the option of auto installing using available empty space, it doesnt cover all bases, but will work most times
<Dominian> Pici: you got it?
<Pici> Dominian: yep
<BluesKaj> mediaprodigy,  just reinstall to /  (root) using the manaul partitioning option with the live cd
<CShadowRun> wtb an op? :(
<babbio> erUSUL, i will....thank u
<CShadowRun> \o/
<JoshuaL> Ty Pici
<mirko34fast345a> salve ma come si usa
<mirko34fast345a> ?
<BluesKaj> mediaprodigy,  I'll repeat , just reinstall to /  (root) using the manaul partitioning option with the live cd, no need to reformat ..this method saves the settings on your apps
<Pici> !it | mirko34fast345a
<ubottu> mirko34fast345a: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Gangrel> how can i add 2nd language so i can use alt+shift?
<mediaprodigy> BluesKaj: thanks
<fixxxermet> I have an ecrypted /home on a separate partition.  After reinstalling ubuntu, I'm not able to log into my desktop and I get messages when logging in about X failing and not being able to create folders.  Could it be that my home partition is not decrypted or that the keys are missing?
<ppaulhus> Hi, my ubuntu box keeps sending a message to root via cron... where is this job defined exactly??? Cron <root@homer> test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<mediaprodigy> I have one more question, my ubuntu desktop freezes.. and I am just running firefox and evolution mail.. sometimes just firefox.. as you can imagine.. .it is super annoying.. has anyone had this issue.. I have no idea how to resolve it.. sometimes the os has only been running 4 minutes
<BluesKaj> BBL ...daily walk
<Pici> ppaulhus: /etc/crontab
<ppaulhus> thanks
<duffydack> mediaprodigy, my friend says since an update firefox causes lockups.. he`s using chrome now
<duffydack> mediaprodigy, that said, mine is fine/.
<mediaprodigy> duffydack: looks like i will download an alternative browser.. not a fan of google..
<candy> will 32  bit ubuntu installation cd work for 64 bit system??
<Pici> candy: Yes.
<erUSUL> candy: yes
<Pici> candy: But not the other way around.
<duffydack> mediaprodigy, chromium aint google
<Zta> I can't seem find any sound mixer application preinstalled with Karmic.  Is this correct?  And which is preferred?
<candy> Pici, not the other way around means??
<Pici> candy: You cannot install Ubuntu 64 bit on a cpu that only supports 32 bits.
<jellow> Zta: for me alsamixer always works but its a terminal app
<happyface> how can I set a users full name? (puid->pw_gecos)
<erUSUL> happyface: System>Preferences>About me ?
<Zta> jellow, yes I know.  But I was thinking perhaps there was an app that was preferred with the Pulse system?
<happyface> erUSUL: command line
<candy> Pici, oh i see... and in my 64 bit cpu, will 32 bit ubuntu get stuck somewhere creating any sort of problem??
<Pici> candy: Nope
<erUSUL> happyface: man usermod ?
<Pici> happyface: Perhaps   getent passwd $USER | cut -d: -f5
<candy> Pici, thx
<Pici> happyface: Sorry, I misread 'set' as 'get'
<happyface> thanks erUSUL Pici
<virtualcloud> can anyone help me with my cron problem in ubuntu
 * maxjezy is back från ett par timmars underskattad sömn
<Pici> !ask | virtualcloud
<ubottu> virtualcloud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zta> Will modules listed in /etc/modules override those blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist* ?
<Pici> !sv | maxjezy
<ubottu> maxjezy: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> sorry
<suman> can some one help me as my computer starts typing wwww... itself
<Z3R0_D3M0N> hay can anybody please help me with a problem im having with my nokia 6280 on ubuntu 9.04??
<suman> also there are strange behaviors
<happyface> Pici: That only grabs the entry, is it possible to set the entry without root?
<suman> like num lock on and off or caps
<guest_89> :)
<virtualcloud> I have this cron job and it's not working in ubuntu:  0 5   *   *   *    sudo python /var/www/statsquery/msyesterdaysql.py
<virtualcloud>  
<Z3R0_D3M0N> my nokia 6280 wont open in mass storage device mode on 9.04... any help.. plz?????
<virtualcloud>  I have this cron job and it's not working in ubuntu:  0 5   *   *   *    sudo python /var/www/statsquery/msyesterdaysql.py, how do i check if it is working?
<fixxxermet> How can I decrypt my /home partition if I have reinstalled ubuntu?  I did write down my key
<Gangrel> any greek user can tell me about dual language on alt+shift?
<Diverdude> Is there a specific reason why the output volume at 100% is not the max-volume in the sound properties? And is there any way to change this?
<erUSUL> !gr | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Z3R0_D3M0N> @fixxxermet rightclick... decrypt, enter code...
<usuario__> olaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !es | usuario__
<ubottu> usuario__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario__>  Wanderer
<Gangrel> Thanks
<jellow> fixxxermet: have you tried to use it simplu using mount?
<erUSUL> !ecryptfs
<jellow> fixxxermet  nevermind
<Xintruder> Hello
<fixxxermet> !encryptfs
<Xintruder> If I take the CCDA, CCDP training, will it help me if our network infra structure is not mainly cisco?
<Xintruder> I mean, is it only good for people who are 100% cisco??
<ukigumo> hi there! how could i get the source code for system calls and lib functions in ubuntu?
<DrBelka> ukigumo "apt-get source"
<Xintruder> LOL
<Pici> Xintruder: Thats really a more appropriate question for #cisco , rather than #ubuntu
<Xintruder> I posted the wrong question in the 'totally' wrong room
<Xintruder> haha
<ukigumo> thank you ~
<Xintruder> sory about that
<ukigumo> i'm newbie~
<Pici> Xintruder: Its okay, it happens :)
<Xintruder> I was wondering why no one answered haha
<45PAAAH8Y> !encfs
<UbuntuUser> Hi all, I want to install the guest extensions of virtualbox in ubuntu 10.04
<UbuntuUser> but they dont work
<Pici> UbuntuUser : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.4 support/discussion.
<reza_> hello everbody
<arghh2d2> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Mariachi> how do I burn a cd with an .img file?
<papul> i cant open trash
<papul> i cant open trash
<ajipubuntu> my volume and internet connection is lost from panel!
<xangua> ajipubuntu: add 'notification area'
<javatexan> how do you save the printer prefs for one tab to apply to all the tabs.  FF never seems to remember.. :(  I tried to set the system default to what I wanted, but FF seems to ignore those and send its own.  I am mainly talking about the printer specific settings like 2up, duplex, staple in right corner, etc.
<javatexan> so they are printer specific....so I have 15 tabs that I want to print the same way from FF, right now, I have to make those settings in each tab....not very elegant. :(
<ajipubuntu> xangua: where can i get 'nortification area'?
<KrisKo> Mariachi: try img2iso to convert image
<Mariachi> is it a program?
<KrisKo> yes
<Mariachi> can't find it in synaptic
<Aboba> I've just clean installed 9.10 and my wireless is defaulting (and won't change) above 1Mb/sec, I can manually set the rate to 11Mb/sec but the speed does not change. Any ideas?
<anon__> test
<KrisKo> Mariachi: do you have ccd2iso?
<reeeeeesty> what network manager does ubuntu use?
<Mariachi> KrisKo, i don't think so
<reeeeeesty> and what does ubuntu use as their startup conf file?
<kermit5327> can any one help me install folding @ home
<reeeeeesty> folding?
<om26er> kermit, open terminal type nautilus /home
<reeeeeesty> oh
<dakira> hi. how do I figure out, whether I have a Synaptics or a ALPS touchpad?
<reeeeeesty> what does ubuntu use as its network manager by default in gnome? because when i switch to my openbox session, i dont have a connection.
<KrisKo> Mariachi: you can download img2iso and compile it manualy: http://www.t2-project.org/packages/img2iso.html
<reeeeeesty> look up the docs on your laptop dakira
<papul> i cant open trash
<Mariachi> hmm
<jellow> reeeeeesty: nm-applet ?
<FelipeBHZ> Anyone here knows if it's possible to add CMYK Colour support to Gimp 2.6 ?
<om26er> reeeeeesty, network-manager-gnome
<reeeeeesty> its just an applet?
<reeeeeesty> alright, can i use network-manager gnome?
<papul> i cant open trash
<reeeeeesty> without a panel?
<papul> plz somebody help
<KrisKo> Mariachi: here's how to compile it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149976
<ajipubuntu> i'm using ubuntu 9.10.. my problem is, volume and network toolbar is lost from panel..
<bastid_raZor> Mariachi: there is poweriso that requires no compiling just using.
<jsec> papul, more details?
<conb123> Why is it that if I run "alltray thunderbird" from terminal it works perfectly but if i put it in an sh file or put the same code in startup applications it doesn't run? I need this code to run at startup, hell i even tried crontab.
<Aboba> papul, what happens when you try?
<papul> Aboba, Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<papul> :(
<Aboba> papul, are you using nautilus?
<papul> Aboba, yes
<Mariachi> hmm
<Mariachi> alright
<Mariachi> hold on
<papul> i clicked in the side panel where trash icon is displayed
<ajipubuntu> nobody can help me?
<om26er> !enter | Mariachi
<ubottu> Mariachi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bastid_raZor> !resetpanel | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Aboba> papul, open a terminal, and try "sudo nautilus" and see if it works while you are root
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | Aboba, papul
<ubottu> Aboba, papul: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jack5463> I'm using ubuntu 9.10from a usb. i want watch a movie from a dvd on movie player but I get an error message " No URI handler implemented for "dvd"". How can I fix that problem?
<papul> Aboba, same thing trash doesn't open
<ajipubuntu> after remove, how to istall back?
<nemo> I'm trying to figure out why gvfsd-http has a couple of idling connections to IPs I don't recognise at all
<kitche> Jack5463 just point to the device and it should just play
<om26er> ajipubuntu, open software center and find the app you wanna install and click install
<IdleOne> ajipubuntu: right click on the panel > Add to panel
<papul> ?
<nemo> I was hoping #ubuntu might have some idea what sort of things it might connect to, and why.
<om26er> ah
<jack5463> kitche, no it doesn't play
<Aboba> papul, is this a new install, or did it just stop working?
<nemo> specifically, 146.101.117.246 and 62.189.48.214 - on port 80
<papul> Aboba, it just stoped working suddenly
<jsec> Aboba, missing gvfs-backends maybe?
<papul> Aboba, also my other partions stoped showing and computer doesn't open
<papul> *partitions
<Pipou> hi
<Pipou> iam pipou
<papul> !hi | Pipou
<ubottu> Pipou: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<papul> Aboba, ?
<reeeeeesty> what is openbox's startup file?
<reeeeeesty> so i can start my panel, etc
<reeeeeesty> without doing it manually
<_Tristan> how do I reinstall my default ubuntu themes?
<Aboba> papul, it probably would have been appropriate to mention the other symptoms at the beggining
<Aboba> papul, I've got no idea what is causing it. jsec mentioned something about missing gvfs-backends
<ajipubuntu> THANK YOU bastid_razor ubottu,om26er, IdleOne!!!!
<IdleOne> welcome
<papul> Aboba, i told it on this channel earlier but nobody helped
<TheViking> Hi
<jellow> reeeeeesty: .fluxbox/startup , add & to the en if you want it to keep runninh
<erUSUL> jellow: openbox != openbox
<reeeeeesty> its i dont have a .fluxbox
<TheViking> I have a problem with my my top panel....there are two sets of backgrounds...
<reeeeeesty> lol
<erUSUL> jellow: fluxbox != openbox ;P
<reeeeeesty> theres no .openbox in my home
<jellow> reeeeeesty: sorry was not payign attention
<om26er> !resetpanel | TheViking
<ubottu> TheViking: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<reeeeeesty> and all there is in xdg is the menu xml's
<erUSUL> !dvd | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reeeeeesty> /etc/xdg/openbox*
<reeeeeesty> is there a session conf file?
<papul> i think this happened after i installed opera
<pozic> How can I download a Java applet? I don't care if I have to take it out of some cache somewhere, but I just am not able to download it for some reason.
<om26er> people still use opera?
<reeeeeesty> lol
<pozic> om26er: Opera has improve since version 3.
<pozic> improved*
<TheViking> <ubottu>...worked a bit...but there is still a difference between the panel side and the menus side
<jsec> papul, do you get the "Couldn't display computer:///" popup?
<om26er> and its *closed*
<papul> jsec, yeah
<Pici> !bot  | TheViking
<ubottu> TheViking: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<papul> jsec, Aboba maybe this could be of help http://pastebin.com/d556b6aa0
<MissPiggy> i am confused at USB startup disk maker
<jack5463> has anyone tryed to play a dvd on ubuntu 9.10?
<^wish> How do i make a bootable usb pin?
<jsec> papul, this seems like an unrelated separate issue to the trash?
<MissPiggy> it doesn't seem to let me choose an iso
<coz_> jack5463,  yes I have
<coz_> jack5463,  but let me try a dvd now to be sure
<jack5463> coz, did it play the movie?
<papul> jsec, i dunno
<pozic> jack5463: it even asks if you want to rip it...
<Stack|Overflow> hey guys, hope you can help a linux nooby ;)
<BluesKaj> jack5463, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2
<wish^> How do i make a bootable usb pin?
<om26er> !hi | Stack|Overflow
<ubottu> Stack|Overflow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> Stack|Overflow, just ask  see what we can do :)
<Stack|Overflow> i want to set up ubuntu beside win7, im afraid of terminating my MBR...what shall i do?
<jsec> papul, open up a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install gvfs gvfs-backends" and reboot. this might take care of your computer/trash issues.
<om26er> !usb | wish^
<ubottu> wish^: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<papul> jsec, ok but aren't they installed by default?
<Tarantulafudge> hey my network manager was picking up networks fine shortly after install but now it won't show any networks. I had to connect manually with the iwconfig
<papul> jsec, everything already newest versions
<jamiejackson> can anyone help me mount a webdav share that has ntlm authentication? i get "/sbin/mount.davfs: Mounting failed. Could not authenticate to server: ignored NTLM challenge"
<jsec> papul, ok.
<coz_> jack5463,  mmm no it is not playing in fact totem crashes and mplayer wont open it  ...let me see what is going on
<Aboba> Stack|Overflow, Install windows first
<om26er> Tarantulafudge, those networks might have got hidden?
<McL0VIN> Pici: so i setup secureCRT for X11 and i am able to get firefox up in exceed , but it is very very very slow and i am getting errors in my ubuntu session
<om26er> Aboba, ?
<Tarantulafudge> In the network manager it says the wireless network is disabled, despite the fact that I'm using it as we speak
<papul> jsec, i could have gave u remote view but i dont know how to configure port forwarding :(
<Aboba> Stack|Overflow, Then Grub will give you the option on which to boot at startup
<McL0VIN> Pici: Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0".
<jack5463> coz, that's the problem i'm having
<Tarantulafudge> is there a way to reset the network manager?
<coz_> jack5463,  open a terminal and run this command   *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<om26er> Tarantulafudge, tried reboot?
<papul> bye
<Aboba> om26er, ?
<coz_> jack5463,  well that didnt help eigher
<om26er> Aboba, na nothing.
<Tarantulafudge> om26er: yep, and I know my hardware switch is on because when its off I can't connect at all
<jsec> papul, can you pastebin the result of "sudo find / -type d -iname *Trash* | grep Trash" for me?
<Tarantulafudge> the network manager just randomly stopped working
<Stack|Overflow> aboba...will it tell me i can boot into win7? last time 9.04 i think i could not boot into win7rc anymore
<conb123> Why wont "alltray thunderbird" work as a startup command when it works perfectly from the terminal?
<coz_> jack5463,  ok that helped   did you run that command  ...remove the dvd from the drive and re insert it
<coz_> jack5463,  also which player are you using??/
<jack5463> I'm using Movie Player, and when i entered the code you gave me it said.. command not found
<om26er> conb123, how do you start it from terminal?
<coz_> jack5463,  did you installl  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jack5463> coz, no. how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> jack5463,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<om26er> jack5463, open software center
<coz_> jack5463,  or open synatpic package manager hit search and ubuntu restricted extras
<knxville> Do anyone know if its possible to host a ventrilo server and be on it at the same time?
<ekim> what are ubuntu restricted extras?
<Pici> McL0VIN: I'm a bit busy here, perhaps someone else can answer, sorry.
<coz_> knxville,  ooo I dont know...and if no one knows off hand here  try the ##linux channel :)
<om26er> ekim, you can say it a codec pack and someother stuff too
<coz_> jack5463,  after those install then run    sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ekim> thx.
<McL0VIN> Pici: its ok thank you anyway for all the help you gave me
<jack5463> coz, ubuntu restricted extras is loading
<default_u> knxville run the client and server dont think you can connect with the server, but should be able to run both at once
<coz_> jack5463,  remove the dvd from the drive   reinsert it   also do you have mplayer onboard?
<erUSUL> ekim: a metapackage that pulls a lot of usefull packages like codecs for media layers and firefox plugins (flah and java)
<ekim> ok
<dakira> reeeeeesty: btw.. almost no docs mention what touchpad model you have so your comment didn't help. the answer is "xinput list"..
<knxville> default_u, i thought that aswell!
<jack5463> coz, is mplayer the same as Movie Player? I have Movie Player
<om26er> jack5463, movie player is Totem
<coz_> jack5463,  no it is a different player
<conb123> om26er: Sorry I took so long, from terminal i type simply as i said "alltray thunderbird" but when i put this in startup applications it doesn't work.
<coz_> jack5463,  but  after the restricted extras and running that command re insert the dvd and try it
<wish^> so i checked out the ubuntu usb boot but it says the usbboot creator isnt included with karmic koala?
<wish^> so where can i get it from?
<webroasters> howdy guys. Quick question. What user owns the anacron file in /etc/cron.d/  ??
<PlaceboEffect> hey everyone
<bastid_raZor> wish^: system > administration > USB start up disk creator
<wish^> im on windows
<_Bart_> wish^, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<coz_> webroasters,  I believe  root/user or user with root privledges   you can right click the file and go to the permissions tab to check
<_Bart_> wish^, source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<webroasters> ah yeah, Im dumb, thx
<jack5463> coz, now the dvd won't eject
<coz_> jack5463,  in terminal type   eject -t
<patrickrogue> hey anyone know anything bout gpg command and error (encryption failed: unusable public key)
<jack5463> coz, eject: CD-ROM tray close command failed: Input/output error
<knxville> Anyone got a ventrilo server I could borrow?
<coz_> jack5463, mmm   and the    eject -t   didnt work?
<om26er> knxville, this is a support channel not a trade center
<ubuntu> hi , can anyone tell how to install new login screen on ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix '
<knxville> om26er, touché! :)
<coz_> jack5463,  ok I hate to have you do this but  restart the system and come back here  but eject the dvd just after you get to the desktop
<jack5463> coz, that's what i got after running the eject -t command. eject: CD-ROM tray close command failed: Input/output error
<MissPiggy> usb creator says :( Unable to find Joliet SVD
<coz_> jack5463,  right go ahead and restart the system remove dvd and come back here
<jack5463> coz, k
<Bigshot> libsplashy1_0.3.10-1_i386.deb
<Bigshot> splashy_0.3.10-1_i386.deb where can i get these two  for x64 system karmic 9.10?
<fission61> http://eggblog.invertedegg.com/?p=19 i am trying to follow these instructions but cant find liblame0 and liblame-dev do i need to modify my /etc/apt/sources.list
<MissPiggy> how do I make it work..
<webroasters> nother' question: How can you add an entry to the anacron file (/etc/cron.d/anacron) without editing the actual file, is there a command?
<om26er> Bigshot, packages.ubuntu.con
<om26er> s/con/com
<Primetime> hi
<Bigshot> om26er, what should i type in the terminal?
<okc> i have downloaded a new version of mozilla firefox in .rar but i don't know how to install it. can you help me?
<coz_> okc,   give me the link that you downloaded from
<om26er> okc, use the repository instead
<Myrtti> okc: where do you get a version of mozilla in *rar*?
<webroasters> How can you add an entry to the anacron file (/etc/cron.d/anacron) without editing the actual file, is there a command?
<om26er> okc, which version of firefox? and which version of ubuntu are you using
<Primetime> sudo apt-get install firefox
<okc> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.6&os=linux&lang=en-US
<ingebrigt> hi, i have a problem with firefox hanging in xubuntu 9.10
<coz_> okc,  it is probably better ...if you are going to do this....check the new version  number and google  ubuntu  firefox #()*@#834
<okc> thanq.
<macman_> can i rip a blu-ray disc with a regualr dvd drive dvd+R/Rw ?
<Keller> htop shows me that total amount of RAM is 2982, though i have 3072. is that normal?
<coz_> okc,  there may be a ppa  for it  but the repositories are a better option
<IdleOne> fission61: libtwolame0 and libtwolame0-dev might be what you need. I am not sure though
<Myrtti> !lastest | okc
<Myrtti> !latest | okc
<ubottu> okc: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<AndreasS> macman_, no =(
<hiexpo> macman_, - no
<webroasters> How can you add an entry to the anacron file (/etc/cron.d/anacron) without editing the actual file, is there a command?
<okc> mozilla 3.6
<rasstar> thinking if i should get one of those macos like panels.
<fission6> http://eggblog.invertedegg.com/?p=19 trying to install the needed packages to follow this but none are found, do i have to modify my sources.list to install liblame?
<webroasters> A link to the answer of my question would be fine
<Myrtti> okc: if you look at the file very carefully, you'll notice it's not a rar file
<Primetime> is here a german ubuntu channel?
<AndreasS> okc, use a ppa instead - search www.launchpad.net i know there are several ppa's with mozilla 3.6
<Myrtti> !de | Primetime
<ubottu> Primetime: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<webroasters> primetime: 1 sec, ill find the irc channel
<hiexpo> Myrtti, morning
<webroasters> oops, someone has already found it i think
<thefluxster> Hey everyone. Good to see an active (!holy crap!) community here on IRC for Ubuntu.  First time joining the channel.
<FFForever> can i use my vpn without a network connect (local tether)
<Primetime> thank you
<ingebrigt> hi, i have a problem with firefox hanging in xubuntu 9.10, is this the correct channel or do I need a xubuntu spesific?
<webroasters> howdy
<coz_> thefluxster,  welcome....
<pablito> ﻿chiedo aiuto chi mi può aiutare in questi problemi?http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dfc2a346
<thefluxster> tnx coz
<webroasters> How can you add an entry to the anacron file (/etc/cron.d/anacron) without editing the actual file, is there a command? A link to the answer would suffice.
<IdleOne> fission6: libtwolame0 and libtwolame0-dev might be what you need. I am not sure though
<om26er> okc, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<webroasters> ....sigh...
<coz_> ingebrigt,  I am not on xubuntu   so I cant check  you may want to try the #xubuntu channel ? :)
<fission6> IdleOne: http://eggblog.invertedegg.com/?p=19 trying to follow this but can not install everything in step 1
<webroasters> later fellas
<jolaren> Is it possible to move "/"? I've installed it to a very small partition.. only 20 mb left on that now :(
<okc> i have installed ubuntu 9.04 in my system. i am not getting sound in ubuntu. what to do?
<pea[PC]> after installation ubuntu tells you to restart, then it crashes. after force rebooting it errors saying a peice of hardware can't be found
<coz_> jack5463,   so where are we?
<jack5463> coz, I'm back. rebooted. ejected dvd
<om26er> okc, did it do anything?
<IdleOne> fission6: change liblame0 and liblame-dev to libtwolame0 and libtwolame0-dev
<coz_> jack5463,  one thing   when addressing someone here type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit tab to complete it...this way they will be allerted
<candy> how to extract uif file?
<om26er> !who | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fission6> IdleOne: i will try, and report back thanks!
<IdleOne> om26er: he did specify who :)
<coz_> jack5463,  ok   right now   go ahead and insert the dvd
<coz_> jack5463,  see if totem will play it
<om26er> IdleOne, ubottu makes it official
<om26er> :)
<IdleOne> lol, backward reasoning, gotta love it
<okc> nothing, om26er. all types of video and audio files are playing in my system. sound is not there.
<AndreasS> okc, type alsamixer in a terminal
<AndreasS> okc, see if some channels are muted, unmute them with 'm'
<pablito> #ubuntu -it
<thefluxster> Work requires Windows machines/apps. I use Ubuntu on my laptop.  I usually RDP to an XP machine but recently tried RDP to a Win 7 machine instead for testing. Responsiveness was VERY slow compared to the XP machine. I was using the same Terminal Server Client settings for both, just a different IP.  Any thoughts or possible solutions?  I'm hoping others have seen/solved this problem...
<AndreasS> okc, and maybe increase volume with the up arrow
<IdleOne> pablito: /join #ubuntu-it
<okc> Andreas
<jack5463> coz_, perfect! it's plays... only took two days to work that problem out.
<cisco> does anyone know how to get the ipodtouch to work with 9.10 i'm a noob and having problems
<coz_> jack5463,  very cool :)
<pablito> grazie
<IdleOne> prego
<okc> AndreasS. i did all but in vain. are there any packages to be installed?
<jellow> what i do with a Subversion link?
<coz_> jellow,   show me the link
<deadrabbit> thefulxster: one problem could be the Win 7 machine running aero, which uses DirectX, could be casuing you problems. Try disabling aero effect on the windows machine and see if it helps
<jellow> coz_: svn co https://despotify.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/despotify despotify
<coz_> jellow,   ok make sure you have subversion installed   sudo apt-get install subversion
<thefluxster> good point. I was hoping the RDP session would turn that stuff down a bit.
<S3CURiTy> anyway to change the ubuntu 9.10 login screen ppl ?
<thefluxster> guess I can't be so expectant.  :)
<coz_> jellow,   then open a terminal ....    cd  Desktop..... then put that link into the terminal and it should download the source package
<eventi> How can I find out when php 5.3 will be officially supported
<noric> command line question:   > is to 2>  as   |  is to ???    how do I pipe stderr??
<suman_> om26er, hey my partition issue and camera issue both solved
<cisco> okc i had same prob try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8441713 it worked for me
<LuuCiia> Hola!
<LuksPartition> LuuCiia: hola
<LuuCiia> Algun español?
<jellow> coz_: ok thanks
<suman_> om26er, but there is something more grave issue''
<om26er> suman_, great:)
<coz_> jellow,  ok
<LuksPartition> LuuCiia: en #ubuntu-es
<LuuCiia> Speak spanish?
<om26er> suman_, yes state it
<Keller> is there x64 lubuntu version?
<om26er> !es | LuuCiia
<ubottu> LuuCiia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LuksPartition> LuuCiia: si, espanol en #ubuntu-es
<deadrabbit> anyone here ever experienced 9.04 locking up randomly, to the point of having to press the restart button on the computer? It is very sporadic sometimes 3-4 a day sometimes nothing for days
<candy> how to extract uif file
<candy> anybody help???
<LuksPartition> deadrabbit: have you tried running memtest ?
<eventi> How can I find out when php 5.3 will be officially supported?
<noric> command line question:   > is to 2>  as   |  is to ???    how do I pipe stderr??
<suman_> my keyboard is typing by itself and it hangs all the program wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<om26er> suman_, tried another keyboard?
<IdleOne> candy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4608511&postcount=4
<suman_> om26er, twhis is my lawptop
<eventi> noric: http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2003-06/msg00772.html
<cisco> has anyone gotten their ipod touch to work with 9.10
<om26er> suman_, when did it started happening?
<jMyles> I want to make a LiveCD (or USB) that installs Ubuntu and a bunch of other packages - how can I do this?
 * om26er thinks thats a lyrics
<thefluxster> suman_ have you tried an external keyboard (USB) to see if that helps?
<S3CURiTy> eventi, php 5.3 is officially release
<thefluxster> suman: any recent beverage spills?  :)
<suman_> om26er,  srry laptop andw it was evwe'ww
<noric> eventi: ty
<I_Am> hey there is a store that charges 40 bucks for ubuntu, is this ok?
<Guest64051> :)
<thefluxster> I_Am: for a support contract?
<Guest64051> wow i am guest
<LuksPartition> I_Am: what are they charging for cd-s ?
<j_ack> deadrabbit: laptop,Desktop?
<I_Am> no just to install it
<llutz> I_Am: why not? if they find people paying it...
<LuksPartition> I_Am: yea cause ubuntu is free software and they are charging a fee to install it, its a service,
<Guest64051> in my opinion no because they ship ubuntu for free
<IdleOne> I_Am: yes.
<eventi> S3CURiTy - it's not in 9.10 - is it in the next release?
<thefluxster> I_Am: or possibly for support.
<I_Am> they just charge for the disk
<wildc4rd> evening all
<om26er> I_Am, if you have any problem installing ubuntu there are guides all over that internet they are easy and free
<suman_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwi amw not ablew twow rite
<thefluxster> I_Am: so, basically, they can justify charging for one of the following: media, support, or services (install/configure).
<nh2> I compiled compat-wireless and it does not fix my problem. How can I check which driver version the system is using?
<suman_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwplwease help this was fine till evewning
<I_Am> 40 bucks is a lot for a cd-r
<thefluxster> I_Am: for the OS itself, probably not.
<LuksPartition> suman_: try unsticking ur W key buddy
<S3CURiTy> eventi, Ubuntu will not officially adopt PHP 5.3 until April,
<suman_> what is that?
<LuksPartition> nm
<deadrabbit> j_ack: it is a desktop, i am running it as a media server. i have been searching the syslog and kern.log but can not find anything
<suman_> LuksPartition, what is that
<ekim> I_Am, sounds like the 40 bucks is for the cd and to install it..as someone said, it is a service.
<spackest> I am using the ubuntu eucalyptus server and am wondering how to go get images through a proxy.  I have looked and can't find the setting anywhere
<eventi> thanks S3CURiTy - April, right?
<LuksPartition> suman_: looks like you figured it out all by your self :-D
<suman_> om26er, this started in eve
<IdleOne> suman_: seems like it is resolved now
<suman_> wwno this stops and starts by itself
<LuksPartition> troll
<S3CURiTy> yeah this what i know eventi
<eventi> thanks S3CURiTy
<S3CURiTy> np
<suman_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<suman_> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<FloodBot4> suman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j_ack> deadrabbit: are the hardware clean (no dust on cooler i.E.) Maybe it is a problem with temperture…
<om26er> suman_, its your harware problem
<FiremanEd> !troll > suman_
<ubottu> suman_, please see my private message
<candy> IdleOne, thx
<nemo> FWIW, I figured out what my weird network connections were
<om26er> suman_, try /part
<IdleOne> candy: welcome :)
<nemo> *after* having gotten curious enough to gdb to gvfsd-http and dump all its memory :)
<eventi> how does one /ignore people talking to suman_ ?
<deadrabbit> j_ack : everything is clean, I clean out all 3 of my computers weekly.
<macman_> guys how do i get a list of command from the ubottu bot ?
<nemo> they were to http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/terminal-q/dice.gif and http://school.discoveryeducation.com/clipart/images/gamespinner4c.gif which I had opened in GIMP when doing a quick mockup image
<Myrtti> suman_: clean your keyboard?
<McL0VIN> 'firefox& will show on my x windows but it hungs as soon as it starts ....any suggestions
<macman_> !helpk
<bastid_raZor> !factoid > macman_
<macman_> err
<IdleOne> !bot > macman_
<ubottu> macman_, please see my private message
<nemo> so. apparently those connections were just left lying around. in case I needed 'em I guess
<spackest> anyone using uec?
<genii-around> spackest: Perhaps enquire in #ubuntu-server
<slickvic171> hey anybody here know a good torrent site
<slickvic171> equivalent to demonoid
<slickvic171> not mininova or thepiratebay
<FiremanEd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<slickvic171> cool
<Myrtti> !piracy | slickvic171
<ubottu> slickvic171: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<slickvic171> ok cool
<McL0VIN> 'firefox& will start firefox windows in my x windows, but it hung as soon as it starts ....any suggestions
<slickvic171> how do i install adobe flashplayer
<slickvic171> i am not too familiar with linux yet...
<Myrtti> slickvic171: depends on your architecture
<spackest> genii-around: thanks, will do
<genii-around> McL0VIN: firefox -safe-mode    will load it minus extensions
<McL0VIN> it is veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy slow
<sharjeel> whats the difference between +x and +X for chmod?
<Myrtti> slickvic171: do you have 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<om26er> McL0VIN, we can read single 'y'
<Craig_Dem> Is there a ppa for just the kernal?
<slickvic171> 32
<FelipeBHZ> Any GIMP Plugin to open CMYK .psd files?
<sayanriju> !flash | slickvic171
<ubottu> slickvic171: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<slickvic171> question...
<Myrtti> slickvic171: that ^ help page ubottu gave works fine in that case
<om26er> Craig_Dem, not exactly http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<j_ack> deadrabbit: ahh ok, maybe there is a hotspot on youre mainboard. i had a same problem a year ago, so i have optimized the coolers on the board and since that time no problems…
<slickvic171> i had ubuntu before, and i installed adobe flash player...but it sucks!!!!
<slickvic171> is there a better program?
<om26er> slickvic171, no
<sayanriju> slickvic171, then tell that to adobe! ;-)
<slickvic171> lol
<Craig_Dem> om26er: Yeah, I saw that, was wanting to see if it was actually a ppa.
<Craig_Dem> Oh well, thanks anyway.
<quido> i've installed tomcat6 + jakator with apache2 quite right I think but when I launch a WAR package. I get a HTTP status 500 error with security exceptions. Like org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.doAsPrivilege(SecurityUtil.java:243)
<Myrtti> slickvic171: there are some open source alternatives but they are somewhat restricted in their features
<Zerofire> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T23 and I constantly get bad images for download. Does anyone know how to fix this? I want to be able to furn without errors for once.
<slickvic171> o0o 4 real...
<slickvic171> my next question...<i have an oqo...anybody here know how to install ubuntu or bt4 on it
<slickvic171> via usb? it seems not to work for me
<Zerofire> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T23 and I constantly get bad images for download. Does anyone know how to fix this? I want to be able to furn without errors for once.
<jellow> any use despotify?
<deadrabbit> j_ack: I thought it could have been a heat issue as well, except that sometimes it will run fine for a couple of days, then others it will lock up within 2-3 hours of being started
<McL0VIN> genii-around: clockx works fine and fast but firefox is very slow
<om26er> mouting a dvd through archive mounter dont play the media contents. is it a bug?
<McL0VIN> i can't even type anything
<Zerofire>  
<Zerofire> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Thinkpad T23 and I constantly get bad images for download. Does anyone know how to fix this? I want to be able to furn without errors for once.
<FloodBot4> Zerofire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quido> i've installed tomcat6 + jakator with apache2 quite right I think but when I launch a WAR package. I get a HTTP status 500 error with security exceptions. Like org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.doAsPrivilege(SecurityUtil.java:243)
<macman_> guys .. still can't use the bot well .. i want to find a list of dell compatable laptops
<genii-around> Zerofire: The images are bad because they fail their self-check when you select that at boot? Or because the md5sum doesn't match? Or the burner chokes on it? Or how is it you know/decided they are corrupt
<IdleOne> Zerofire: burn at slowest speed 2x or so
<macman_> im on the website i don't see anything .. i type dell adn get nothing
<macman_> nvm its on the wiki
<Zerofire> I already burn at x16 which is my default for disks even though it can go faster. Nero 8 does a validation and choughs out error after error.
<quido> Try a different cd-burner Zerofire or check the iso
<quido> some lens-cleaning cd's will help sometimes too
<genii-around> !md5sum | Zerofire   Might want to check the Windows link here:
<ubottu> Zerofire   Might want to check the Windows link here:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<McL0VIN> can someone please tell me what could be the problem here? when i run xclock& it is fast and works good, but firefox& is very very slow
<Zerofire> I only have a single burning drive and Nero has been reliable over the years. I see no reason why it should be bad now. I just burned another disk and it was fine.
<llutz>  lens-cleaning cd's usually f...up the lense
<Roasted> nero. :(
<quido> Otherwise try imgburn ZeroFire
<Roasted> ** highly recommend imgburn over nero.
<sergi> hola me gustaria tunear mi ubuntu para que parezca un mac e intentado varias paginas pero no lo consigo alguien me puede ayudar
<Roasted> Zerofire, having issues burning a disc? (sorry I just joined the chat)
<Zerofire> I burned other iso and it was fine.
<genii-around> I think also there are some images currently which are just over a max CD iso size and require to go to DVD
<quido> i've installed tomcat6 + jakator with apache2 quite right I think but when I launch a WAR package. I get a HTTP status 500 error with security exceptions. Like org.apache.catalina.security.SecurityUtil.doAsPrivilege(SecurityUtil.java:243)
<Zerofire> I checked it was under 700mb and I use 700mb disks
<Roasted> Zerofire, are you burning at slowest speed?
<phong_> Roasted duck?
<quido> lol
<Roasted> phong_, <3
<lnx4ver> sergi did you looked  on gnome-look.org?
<quido> Roasted chicken :P
<Zerofire> I am burning at x16 which is not the slowest but not the fastest either.
<candi> i know that on some versions of nero there is an 'enable disk overburn' setting that will help it finish  a disk under some conditions
<suman> om26er, i am srry abt the last time can this be some virus as there are other activities
<log_in> i recently installed a copy of ubuntu onto my new laptop and it all works fine but if i plug in headphones it plays out of both the speakers and the headphones would this be releated to soemthing bad with my install?
<Roasted> Zerofire, always ALWAYS burn at slowest speed.
<quido> :p 2x
<om26er> suman, ubuntu == no virus
<sipior> Roasted: that's nonsense, frankly.
<Roasted> Zerofire, When you play a CD or DVD, your player can auto-backtrack to read any sectors it missed. When burning, it only burns in 1 straight line. If it skips, it doesn't go back.
<Roasted> sipior, actually, no, it's quite necessary if you want quality burns.
<sipior> Roasted: nonsense.
<candi> roasted : some disks (especially the cheapest ones) have a thinner film and actually burn better at a faster speed
<Roasted> candi, lol
<candi> ok, think what you want
<Roasted> sipior, if you say so. I've had more failed discs at high speed than low speed. Coincidence? Think not.
<macman_> anyone using ubuntu on a dell sutido 17 inch
<Roasted> sipior, I encourage you to tell people on forums to burn at high speed.
<macman_> s/sutido/studio
<om26er> macman_, whats not working?
<Zerofire> I will burn a copy at 8x and then tell you guys the result.
<Roasted> Zerofire, I suggest you do. I always burn at slowest speed, which oddly enough doesnt take that much longer anyway, but at slowest I ALWAYS get a solid burn. Ive never had a disc fail on slowest speed. Highest its much more common.
<deadrabbit> Burning at higher speeds can cause more problems
<jolaren> How do I move /usr/ to annother partition? My root partition has almost no space left.
<nemo> Roasted: depends on a lot of factors too :)
<sipior> Roasted: whilst burning at the very maximum speed may not be wise (depending upon the drive), you certainly don't need to choose the very lowest speed for a quality result. i'm not entirely sure where this sort of magical thinking comes from (the long-lost era of buffer underruns, i suppose).
<Roasted> nemo, no doubt.
<macman_> om26er: i get my studio 17 coming in like 2 days :P ... i was wondering if hdmi works .. and how good is the battery life ?
<nemo> sipior: well. crap drives can still cause underruns.
<Zerofire> I know that on the highest sometimes there are problems thats why I default to 16x It is a sweet spot for most disks.
<Roasted> sipior, it's really just common logic... slower the speed, higher chance of a quality burn. It's just easier for me to preach running at slowest speed because each drive could have a different set of speeds at which to burn at.
<om26er> macman_, for that we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<JKemp> Can anyone tell me what i need to install to get Intel GFX working?
<Roasted> sipior, its not that I think 4x is worse than 2x, Im just saying dont burn at 22x
<nemo> oh well. I solved my problem. bye guys :)
<macman_> om26er: why would that be off-topic ?
<Roasted> sipior, so its just easier as somebody trying to help another guy out to say, burn at slowest speed. an extra 20 seconds waiting for it to finish wont hurt. :P
<JKemp> I've already installed updates with the Intel Drivers in them. But still can't change resolution or enable effects.
<Zerofire> 8x is the slowest Nero will allow for my drive with a CD.
<wish^> when i installed ubuntu it didnt ask me to supply a root account.. sudo passowrd
<okc> i am not able to open synaptic package manger in ubuntu 9.04. it is showing like this:
 * om26er rethinks
<jolaren> is it possible to move the /usr/ I'm totally out of ideas now
<obaid> wish^, it wont
<nytek_> jolaren: you can use the mv command via terminal
<wish^> so how do i set this obaid?
<jolaren> nytek_; and this will work just fine later on while loading the /usr directory ?
<nytek_> jolaren: what do you mean while loading
<obaid> sudo passwd root <password>
<sayanriju> wish^, ask yourself why you need a root password....
<obaid> wish^, becarefull with root
<deadrabbit> he just wants to kill his computer faster with root thats all
<jolaren> nytek_; the /usr directory is in the "root" partition. If I load it over to let's say /home how would it boot the /usr files?
<okc> i am not able to open synaptic package manager in ubuntu 9.04. it is showing like this:                                                 E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Myrtti> wish^: ubuntu isn't designed to *HAVE* root password
<wish^> everytime i wanna do something on my system it asks for my root permissions
<okc> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<okc> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<okc> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Myrtti> wish^: please do not set it
<wish^> your kidding?
<obaid> u can use sudo wish^
<sayanriju> !sudo | wish^
<Myrtti> wish^: give it the password of the first user
<ubottu> wish^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<wish^> so it sort of defies the whole purpose and much like windows lets you work with administrative privileges
<wish^> awesome
<Myrtti> wish^: er, no.
<icewaterman> re
<deadrabbit> nothing like the windows UAC
<ghigo> Buonasera a tutti
<wish^> i though because of aptitude that ubuntu was similar to debian but more of a client
<wish^> apparently its more like win7?
<Myrtti> wish^: first user has admin rights, because someone needs to have them. the following accounts it needs to be set.
<nytek_> jolaren: why do you want to move it anyway?
<deadrabbit> ubuntu is based off of Debian
<obaid> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jolaren> nytek_; clogged up space
<obaid> !cmd
<okc> can you help me to open synaptic package manager in ubuntu 9.04?
<wish^> seems to me like a bit of a windows copy
<steffan> !synaptic | okc
<ubottu> okc: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Myrtti> wish^: don't revert to trolling, it is so boring
<wish^> revert to trolling?
<Myrtti> wish^: it's a design choice, made with lots of discussion and planning
<nytek_> jolaren: isnt your home dir on the same hd?
<deadrabbit> okc: any reason you need to use the gui of synaptic and not just apt-get?
<wish^> i just installed ubuntu with intentions of using at as a workin environment for my programming needs
<Rabbitbunny> deadrabbit: No.
<Myrtti> wish^: good! now go ahead and have fun
<jolaren> nytek_; on annother partiton
<deadrabbit> rabbitbunny: No???? I am so confused now
<wish^> Myrtti: is there a problem with me saying im dissapointed in the logic of it.. and that i should have read up more before choosing to use it?
<Rabbitbunny> wish^: Accusing the project of copying windows isn't  the best way to get help and could be considered inciteful. Some concessions were made to make it work like you expect it to.
<Faint`> Hi. Been Googling around and am at the end of the rope here reading a horribly unhelpful manpage on xorg.conf. I am manually specifying EVERYTHING to get this monitor to work, and need help interpreting some variables that aren't explained.
<minimec> wish^: sudo -i will give you a root-console. With that, you don't have to type sudo all the time...
<Faint`> "The second section is a list of four numbers specifying the horizontal timings. These numbers are the hdisp, hsyncstart, hsyncend, and htotal values. The third section..."
<Faint`> "The third section," they say, as if they've explained a damn thing. FFFFffffff...
<okc> even i am using apt-get,it is showing as:                                                                                                                              E: Malformed line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<okc> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Faint`> hdisp I'm assuming is resolution, start and end there are the freq range, but what is htotal? Anyone?
<wish^> Rabbitbunny: im not accusing it of looking like windows.. im just really suprised that my normal user account has root access..
<Rabbitbunny> deadrabbit: Think about gui's as putting together cammand lines for you. Sure, you can click on things and it will work, or you can type thing and control exactly what it does. Different methods, same result.
<nytek_> jolaren: i dont know how that would work, sorry. most of the gui aspect of the system is based in usr
<sayanriju> okc, post your  /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin so others can look at it
<jolaren> nytek_; It's a server thought
<Rabbitbunny> wish^: You're a sudoer. You can fix that if you want ;)
<trism> wish^: a normal user account doesn't, the user account needs to be in the admin group (the first user created will be in that group)
<jrib> Faint`: there's always reading the source.  But why are you going through this?  It's usually not necessary
<Faint`> jrib: shitty no-name monitor brand Ubuntu doesn't know about
<jrib> !fixres > Faint`
<ubottu> Faint`, please see my private message
<om26er> !language | Faint`
<jrib> Faint`: have you seen that page?
<ubottu> Faint`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Myrtti> wish^: of course one has to read up before making big decisions. And while you may not agree with logic, that's how ubuntu has been designed to work. Setting a root account isn't how it's designed to work. If you set it, some consider that you've in a way "voided warranty" ;-) and give no support. There is a chance that enabling root account will break things, although minimal
<deadrabbit> Rabbitbunny: i know all that, i was just wondering if he needed the synaptic for something specific. If not he could just use apt-get
<Faint`> Okay, alright, sorry, I'm used to the Interwebs being the wild wild west as far as profanity goes.
<Faint`> I'll watch it.
<minimec> wish^: The first user is considered to be 'sudoer' by default, only the first user.
<nytek_> jolaren: hmm, so what we need is to change the systems usr source directory. just to have it point to another source
<Faint`> jrib, have I seen what page?
<Rabbitbunny> deadrabbit: Nah, you never need synaptic, people just like to click.
<jrib> Faint`: check your private message from ubottu
<wish^> right ok.. so i will never have to login as root on ubuntu to make any changes?
<wish^> the root account is just deactivated?
<nytek_> jolaren: sorry for the confusing statement, hopefully you get the gist
<jolaren> nytek_; something like that, i only find guides from 2003
<sayanriju> wish^, you got it!
<deadrabbit> rabbitbunny: you don't need apt-get either, some people just don't like to compile
<Rabbitbunny> deadrabbit: Exactly.
<Faint`> jrib: I've already worked with that, what I'm trying to do now is set the resolution in xorg.conf and I just need to know what that "htotal" setting means.
<jolaren> nytek_; if u could come up with anythin tell me;P
<deadrabbit> rabbitbunny: my first distro was gentoo, i have just become lazy
<minimec> wish^: root is not used. You can get a console as root when booting in recovery mode. There you get access to the whole computer without a password... Yes that's true ;) ...
<Myrtti> minimec: which is normal to almost all distros
<wish^> Ok, im sorry if i was a bit harsh on the system.. its just not what im used to from freeBSD
<Myrtti> minimec: which can be protected by setting a grub password
<sipior> Faint`: might be useful to you: http://howto-pages.org/ModeLines/
<Faint`> sipior: Thanks, I'll follow that.
<wish^> minimec, booting my computer in recovery mode can grant someone root access to do anything they like?
<minimec> Myrtti: No problem with that... ;)
<Alberto2> ciao
<Myrtti> wish^: and you can set a password to prevent unauthorized access to recovery mode
<minimec> wish^: Yes that is true.
<wish^> but i thought you just said, dont use root
<wish^> and dont set a root password
<Alberto2> hello
<sayanriju> wish^, root password and bootloader password aren't the same
<wish^> ah you mean a grub password
<sayanriju> yep
<nytek_> jolaren: jolaren im not finding anything. its probably possible. but it would probably be along the lines of installing the entire system onto the server and than changing grub boot manager to that source
<berty642> hi all, im gonna ask a real noob question, feel free to laugh. I have 6 gig of ram installed, the bios sees it and when i used windows it seen it as well, but 9.04 only sees 5.7 gig
<CAPcap> ive used both Gnome and KDE and im aware of Xfce. what other desktop environments are there for Linux?
<minimec> wish^: That is also true... ;) root exists as recovery user in recovery mode without password... ;)
<nytek_> jolaren: to boot directly from the server
<jolaren> nytek_; what do you think about this ? http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:d-t0UkyQ69sJ:www.khetanna.com/other_it/howtomoveusr.html+how+to+move+/usr&cd=20&hl=sv&ct=clnk&gl=se
<wish^> i just dont understand the logic of this, but im sure ill get used to it
<Myrtti> berty642: do you have 64-bit, 32-bit or 32-bit PAE?
<nytek_> CAPcap: so many, openbox and flux are great for lappy';s
<jolaren> nytek_; text is black so you have to mark everything
<Zerofire> I am still getting errors on the slowest speed when I burn a disk of Ubuntu.
<berty642> 64bit
<fccf> Where would I go to ask about Ubuntu run servers? Regarding torrents.ubuntu.com/* ... cannot find torrent for hardy desktop 8.04.4 or 8.04.3
<nytek_> jolaren: huh?
<Raydiation> is there any alternative to gtk-recordmydesktop
<Myrtti> Zerofire: and you have checked the image md5sum before burning, right? just making sure
<fccf> Also seeing permission denied
<jolaren> nytek_; found of google, some instructions.. probarly old
<McL0VIN> how do i close xclock&
<nytek_> link me?
<Zerofire> I don't have software to check the md5
<nytek_> McL0VIN: run top and find the process
<Myrtti> Zerofire: if you are on ubuntu, you do.
<CAPcap> nyek_ is it possible to use anything other than KDE and GNOME with  Ubuntu?
<om26er> CAPcap, lxde, and xfce
<McL0VIN> nytek_: so by killing it, no other option
<nytek_> CAPcap: you can use any wm on ubuntu
<minimec> wish^: In our times, there are thousands of ways to get data... If you want to protect your computer, you would first modify your BIOS and then the boot manager grub. root without password is only third priority ;)
<nytek_> CAPcap: and for the matter, on any machine running linux will run any wm
<Zerofire> I am burning a disk of Ubuntu. I am using Windows XP Pro to do it.
<om26er> !md5 | Zerofire
<ubottu> Zerofire: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CAPcap> nytek_,  im not looking for a window manager im looking for a desktop environment
<nytek_> McL0VIN: just kill it and restart it
<wish^> you could have just told me to write man sudo_root ;D
<CAPcap> om26er, thanks
<sayanriju> CAPcap, xfce, lxde
<wish^> but thanks for the info
<nytek_> CAPcap: the desktop environment is the wm
<Myrtti> Zerofire: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=B3C93558-31B7-47E2-A663-7365C1686C08&displaylang=en
<hardcorE0x1a4> hello all
<om26er> CAPcap, :)
<om26er> !hi | hardcorE0x1a4
<ubottu> hardcorE0x1a4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mttr> anyone using zfs
<hardcorE0x1a4> I have a Realtek 8172 wireless card aka Realtek 8192se in windows and I cannot for the live of me get it to work with ubuntu 9.10 32 bit or 64 bit: is there anyone that can provide some advice?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<CAPcap> om26er,  at one point i had the kde environ installed along side and i could choose at the log in screen. can i do that with the other environs as well?
<spwelton> ok, so I've got a quick question: I've developed an app in Quickly, and can't get it to upload to my PPA on Launchpad, it keeps complaining that i don't have a secret key, when I surely do... Any advice?
<nytek_> hardcorE0x1a4: have you checked the restricted drivers?
<hardcorE0x1a4> I've gone the route of ndiswrapper and I've tried the native driver from the website
<om26er> CAPcap, yes sure
<sayanriju> CAPcap, for lxde and xfce, you should
<Myrtti> !md5sum > Zerofire
<ubottu> Zerofire, please see my private message
<slawek> sex
<marcuy> when Deluge bittorrent client downloads the iplist, does it automatically start to block those ips or should we have to do it something else?
<h0rnman> hardcorE0x1a4, Have you made sure that you are working with the correct chipset for the driver you are trying to use?
<slawek> polisz
<actionparsnip> hardcorE0x1a4: did you check the realtek site. You may have to compile drivers
<CAPcap> sayanriju, om26er, I like Gnome and I didnt like KDE mostly im just new to linux and im exploring to find what i like. what would you recommend?
<sayanriju> CAPcap, either
<hardcorE0x1a4> Yeah as far as I can tell, Realtek doesn't ack the 8172 on their website :-\
<om26er> CAPcap, Gnome
<nytek_> CAPcap: try xfce and look for some cool looking themes
<nytek_> CAPcap: xfce is my favorite
<sayanriju> CAPcap, both can be made to resemble gnome, but my personal prefernces are with lxde
<hardcorE0x1a4> but others have successfully gotten it to work with the 8192se drivers
<boxfish> Realtek issue ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367871
<CAPcap> sayanriju, well im looking at the sites and lxde looks nice. i cant find full screenshots of xfce
 * om26er thinks lxde need a bit more work
<hardcorE0x1a4> my system recongizes the card but the netmanager cant get the card to scan
<om26er> still its super fast
<CAPcap> om26er, what kind of work?
<sayanriju> om26er, lxpanle is much easier than before with gui config tools
<h0rnman> HA...good eye boxfish :)
<nytek_> CAPcap: look on deviantart.com, they have a great variety of xfce screenshots
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : yeah there are a lot of issues with the realtek 8172 not working, though a lot of people have gotten it to work
<actionparsnip> hardcorE0x1a4: then modprobe the module to see if it works. You may have to remove other modules if they are getting in the way
<sayanriju> CAPcap, don't worry about looks...you can make them look like anything post install
<hardcorE0x1a4> boxfish: yes i lsmod and it's listed
<om26er> sayanriju, many papercuts in lxde cause a bit annoyance
<hardcorE0x1a4> sry boxfish: I did that page
<sayanriju> om26er, true
<chun1> Can anyone point me towards a relatively easy way to only allow certain mac addresses to connect to my ad-hoc wireless network? Slightly out of my depth.
<hardcorE0x1a4> what might get in the way?
<CAPcap> sayanriju, to an extent. KDE was not to my liking at all
<actionparsnip> Capcap: lxde is slick but many new users hang with gnome til they get accustomed to the OS
<Faint`> Okay, anyone who cares: THIS modeline generator ACTUALLY GIVES THE RIGHT VALUES. Grr.
<Faint`> http://www.epanorama.net/faq/vga2rgb/calc.html
<sayanriju> om26er, but its very promising (/me is die hard openbox fan)
<wish^> thing is i cant get to /root from the command line
<Faint`> Think I'm sorted now. Bye all.
<hardcorE0x1a4> wlan0 is listed in my network interfaces but the netmanger can't seem to get it to scan or do anything
<wish^> without changing all commands to sudo this and sudo tha
<deadrabbit> hardcoree0x1a4 : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401126
<sayanriju> CAPcap, i don't like kde that much  myself (/me runs for cover :P)
<actionparsnip> Wish^: you can use: sudo -s
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : are you on a laptop?
<om26er> sayanriju, when I change a desktop environment and come back to gnome its the feeling of getting back home after vacations
<actionparsnip> Wish^: sudo is to make you run your system more securely
<McL0VIN> how can i start firefox& in safe mode from shell
<hardcorE0x1a4> yeah
<think43> I am downloading Ubuntu, but I cant find it, what desktop comes with the ubuntu cd?
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabit: yeah
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : is the wireless turned on?
<sayanriju> om26er, same here, and that's why /me made openbox+lxpanel+pcmanfm to clone the gnome look!
<actionparsnip> Think43: gnome
<hardcorE0x1a4> yeah the light is on
<CAPcap> sayanriju, i know some people like it because it "resembles windows" but in my opinion its not like windows. id know i just switched from using windows my whole life. i find gnome easier to navigate
<nagylaszlo> hi
<_Tristan> where can I download the "human" theme?
<d3u5> bye
<think43> actionparsnip, thanks, well, what about kubuntu, what version of kde comes with it?
<actionparsnip> Think43: kubuntu comes with kde. Xubuntu comes with xfce. Lubuntu comes with lxde
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : did you add the ndiswrapper to /etc/modules and try a restart?
<rug> sayanriju: What do you like about Openbox more then Fluxbox?
<sayanriju> _Tristan, tried gnome-look?
<think43> actionparsnip, is kubuntu got kde 4 or 3?
<nytek_> Rug: flux!
<axz> could someone pls explain me this error while installing ATI radeon drivers,,, http://pastebin.com/d2606ccde
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit: I did ndiswrapper with the win2k driver.  I used ndisgtk would that be the same?
<sayanriju> rug, the few less calories (megs)! ;-)
<Rug> sayanriju: ok
<CAPcap> om26er, sayanriju, KDE seems cluttered and disorganized to me... i guess it is like windows. anyways how do i go about installing lxde alongside gnome so i can choose it when i log in. im running karmic
<sayanriju> ruffus910,  but seriously, fb is great too , esp. in terms of looks!
<actionparsnip> _Tristan: try: apt-cache search human | grep -I theme
<holy> Why ubuntu can not work on a computer with limited RAM size where one another popular system works just fine? Should i download and use Ubuintu 6.10 in this case or there's a way to use any modern version of Ubuntu?
<think43> oh, yep its kde 4, cool
<Rug> sayanriju: does openbox have a good tileing (sp?) manager?
<coz_> sayanriju,   sudo apt-get install lxde
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit: and it said hardware present and working but still the same problem as the native driver
<coz_> sayanriju,   then log out   and choose the lxde session
<sayanriju> Rug, /me don't like tiling
<actionparsnip> sayanriju: fluxbox also has killer hotkey support ;)
<think43> so why would anyone want any of the others, cause kde is the most latest desktop software available
<sayanriju> coz_, redirect your answer to CAPcap :P
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : ndisgtk is just a gui frontend for ndiswrapper. What laptop do you have and does it have bluetooth?
<coz_> sayanriju,  oh   it wasnt you?  sorry
<Rug> I wish I could get Flux + OPTIONAL tiling
<coz_> CAPcap,   sudo apt-ge
<Zerofire> I just did a MD5 checksum comparision and it is a match for the iso.
<actionparsnip> Think43: how is it latest? And why does latest determine quality?
<coz_> CAPcap,  sudo apt-get install lxde  then log out and choose the lxde session
<CAPcap> i saw, thanks coz_
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit: it's Toshiba A505-S6033 and no it doesn't have bluetooth :-(
<coz_> :)
<sayanriju> actionparsnip, hotkeys? OB has them too! Just edit the rc.xml!
<tasslehoff> Nautilus is nice enough to mount my Macintosh HD-partition if I click it, but I want it to happen automatically at login. Does this still mean editing /etc/fstab, or is there another way?
<CAPcap> coz_,  that goes beside right? i'll still have gnome yeah?
<Slart> tasslehoff: I think you'll have to include it in your fstab
<actionparsnip> Sayanriju: virtual F-key ftw
<think43> actionparsnip, true, but if you wanted flashy eye candy, then kubuntu is the way to go eh?
<coz_> CAPcap,  yep you just choose which session while you are on the login screen
<vlady> ciao
<actionparsnip> !fstab | tasslehoff
<ubottu> tasslehoff: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Rug> keystroke saver:  add this to your .bashrc  alias ac='apt cache search' and alias ag='apt-get install'
<vlady> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<coz_> CAPcap,  lxde is very very fast   not quite up to par
<coz_> it gnome
<think43> gnome, look same since years
<CAPcap> coz_, sweet. just like i did with kde. is it possible to uninstall these later?
<coz_> CAPcap,  with gnome
<sayanriju> Rug, have you tried awesome3?
<think43> but kde is changed so much
<h0rnman> tasslehoff, fstab would be the way to go
<tasslehoff> Slart: ok. is there a way to find out how nautilus has mounted it?
<coz_> CAPcap,  yep just sudo apt-get autoremove  lxde
<Rug> sayanriju: no, what is it?
<actionparsnip> Think43: you can skin gnome so that fact is moot
<Zerofire> I am having problems burning a ubuntu disk and the iso MD5 checksum is valid.
<Slart> tasslehoff: try having it mounted automagically.. then type this in a terminal "cat /etc/mtab"
<actionparsnip> Zerofire: burn it as slowly as possible
<Rug> tasslehoff: You must be a DL fan
<coz_> CAPcap,  lxde will take a day to get used to ..it is similar to xfce in ways
<CAPcap> if i wanted to put kde or xfce id do the same thing but put in one of those instead of lxde right?
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : have you tried shutting off the wireless then starting it again?
<Zerofire> I already burn it at 8x wich is the slowest speed.
<Slart> tasslehoff: it should print out the currently mounted filesystems.. hopefully it will be included in that list
<actionparsnip> Capcap: yes
<sayanriju> Rug, a tiling WM. never used it, but folks at #arch claim its truly awesome.
<coz_> CAPcap,  no to get rid of kde    sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<actionparsnip> Zerofire: try a different burning app
<think43> actionparsnip, hmmm, I didn't know that, I will play with that as soon as I finish installing kubuntu, and I get a good macosx style dock, Any recommendations, which is bes to use
<CAPcap> coz_ i meant for installing
<tasslehoff> Rug: not hardcore fan, but read some books a while ago :)
<Rug> sayanriju: =)  So Awesome is Awesome?
<coz_> CAPcap,  installing kde?
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit: I don't believe so.  I have fn keys that don't seem to work in ubuntu, but I also have a hardware switch for the wireless.  Do you think that may work?
<sayanriju> Rug, so they say! :D
<coz_> CAPcap,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CAPcap> coz_, yes and xfce
<actionparsnip> Coz_: that only removes the metapackage dude
<coz_> CAPcap,  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<actionparsnip> !puregnome | capcap
<ubottu> capcap: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Zerofire> I already tried a diffrent iso and it worked. I do not see a problem with Nero 8
<Rug> I'll hop into #arch and chat
<tasslehoff> Slart: thanks. it's in the link you/ubottu gave me as well I see
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit:  When I did the native install I tryed ./wlan0up and down then back up again and that didn't produce any good results
<coz_> actionparsnip,  yep sorry about that
<Slart> tasslehoff: you're welcome
<resno> looking for a bit of help getting wireless nic setup.
<actionparsnip> Think43 you can skin both gnome and kde to look like macOs including a dockbar.
<coz_> break time be back later
<deadrabbit> hardcoree0x1a4 : do an ifconfig real quick it should see a wlan0 on there as well
<sayanriju> Rug, the channel is #archlinux, and i was not referring to the currently going chat there
<Zerofire> I already tried a diffrent iso and it worked. I do not see a problem with Nero 8
<actionparsnip> Coz_: got your back dude ;)
<CAPcap> actionparsnip, were his directions correct for installing those though, and for uninstalling lxde?
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit: yes it is
<Rug> sayanriju: thanks
<think43> actionparsnip, how do I do it, apt-get install skins-what-name?  This is my first ubuntu install in my life
<deadrabbit> hardcoree0x1a4 : so the interface is there, just it does not see anything with the network manager?
<Zerofire> I already tried a diffrent iso and it worked. I do not see a problem with Nero 8
<hardcorE0x1a4> deadrabbit: correct
<actionparsnip> Think43: there are guides and projects all over the web. You will find them very easily
<deadrabbit> hardcoree0x1a4 : try shutting off the wireless then doing a restart and turn it back on
<think43> actionparsnip, what are you running?
<actionparsnip> Capcap: if you uninstall the lxde package then run sudo apt-get autoremove
<hardcorE0x1a4> ok I'll brb I'm workin on the machine
<actionparsnip> Capcap it will remove lxde fully
<Zerofire> I already tried a diffrent iso and it worked. I do not see a problem with Nero 8
<think43> man sudu, what is this sudu business
<CAPcap> and to install kde i sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<actionparsnip> Zerofire: I suggest you ask in ##windows if nero is giving you grief
<sayanriju> Zerofire, probably the prob was with the 1st iso, which was corrupt? did u md5sum check as suggested?
<jolaren> nytek_; I think I've found a solution. If it works this boot will go fine, heh..
<Zerofire> yes I did a MD5 checksum and it was a match.
<CAPcap> think43, sudo runs things as root
<vianocturna85> hello my ubuntu friends, wonder if anyone can shed some light for me...at uni we use EAP-TTLS connection, and when i use any mail client for my gmail imap, it wont connect and hangs...is that imap problem or evolution etc?
<think43> so you dont have to su login, you just type sudo, do you ever have to go su then+
<actionparsnip> hardcorE0x1a4: does: sudo iwlist scan
<actionparsnip> hardcorE0x1a4: show APs?
<CAPcap> actionparsnip, to install KDE i put in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right?
<actionparsnip> Think43: right now. Lxde on my laptop. This is my G1 phone I'm talking to you on
<actionparsnip> Think43: it's sudo not sudu
<hink> I have a Ubuntu Server virtual machine running on VMWare ESX.... i deleted two NICs and added two additional NICs and now they show as eth2 and eth3 even though eth0 and eth1 do not exist
<think43> actionparsnip, what a gi phone
<hink> how do i make the two nics show as eth0 and eth1
<sburwood> where do I go to get help with a word processor that I can't open?
<think43> actionparsnip, do you have any flashy eye candy on lxde?
<actionparsnip> Think43: use sudo -s and not su
<actionparsnip> Think43: I don't even use desktop wallpaper so no
<abx> what is the basic difference between sudo and su?
<m3rc> I'm having trouble setting up new pci nic. ubuntu recognizes it but when I run dhclient my sniffer on the router doesn't pick up any packets. What's wrong?
<actionparsnip> Think43: googles android phone
<m3rc> Ifconfig shows no rx or tx packets for the nic
<AndreasS> abx, su makes you root, sudo makes you perform a command as root
<think43> actionparsnip, well, I am still waiting for kubuntu download, should be another 30mins, so I will be back here with kubuntu in about an 1.5hrs
<abx> thanks!
<think43> actionparsnip, I don't think they have that in Canada yet, are you in US?
<sayanriju> think43, nothing flashy, but xcompmgr+transset is kewl
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I need help urgently. Windows got damaged when I was installing an Anti-Virus program. I need to rescue datas from hard disk.
<think43> sayanriju, let me google that, brbr
<sburwood> where can I find someone to help me open a *.doc file?
<actionparsnip> Think43: UK. The phone has been out about a year iirc
<xangua> Turbolinux: this is #ubuntu, not #windows
<artur__> omfg
<actionparsnip> Sburwood: use openoffice
<xangua> sburwood: you can open .doc with openoffice writer, abiword, koffice
<tony32> it just felt awkward with my sister
<AndreasS> Turbolinux, install linux on a partition and rescue the files to the linux partition and then delete the windows partition and use linux :)
<tony32> sorry, wrong tab
<sburwood> xangua: I've tried openoffice 3.1 and abiword
<vianocturna85> anyone know if evolution hangs due to imap or due to connection type when on a TTLS connection?
<sburwood> xangua: It tells me that the file is a binary file
<tony32> btw, anyone know how to change clipboard options?
<sayanriju> tony32, get a clipboard manager
<Turbolinux> Sorry, I couldn't finish my sentences. I am trying to rescue data with Ubuntu. What can I do?
<think43> The main thing I am lookng for is a macosx style dock that works good, I guess its fine on Lenny, but squeeze isn't acting wierd.  I am gonna give it a try with Kunbunu now
<xangua> sburwood: then maybe is a windows virus
<sayanriju> Turbolinux, is your window partition intact (as in unformatted)?
<sburwood> But my son, who got it from a friend, is able to open it with XP.  I use 9.10.
<tony32> sayanriju: ok, got klipper now. i just want it to paste between closed windows. also, paste and go in firefox is one behind when pasting
<sburwood> xangua: My son, who got it from a friend, can open it with MS Office
<sburwood> in XP
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: hey man, no luck :(
<Turbolinux> No. It's NTFS formatted but GParted and disk properties tool tells me there is no data on hard disk. What must I do for rescue datas.
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : sudo iwlist scan <-- try that
<sburwood> xangua: But I have Windows 7 on another computer, and notepad can open it
<CAPcap> T_T KDE install SOOOOOOOOOO slow
<hrdcore0x1a4> no scan results was the output
<CAPcap> lxde installed in like 30 seconds
<sburwood> xangua: of course, there are photos in the word processor document
<hrdcore0x1a4> but I know there are atleast 3 networks avail
<vincent_> a klkun
<CAPcap> sburwood, why not open it on another computer change it to a .rtf and then try it again?
<Zerofire> sayanriju check your PM's
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: wlan0 no scan results
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<zavulon> ulon
<Turbolinux> Help me please. I need to solve this problem now.
<h0rnman> hrdcore0x1a4, can you connect wirelessly on another machine?
<obaid> what problem
<deadrabbit> hardcore0x1a4 : hmmm that should have given you something if it was working
<aljoscha> hi, how can i get a boot splash and grub2 configuration like this examples: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot  ... I have karmic and it still starts with the grubmenu -> usplash (glowing ubuntu logo in the middle) -> xsplash (short) -> gdm -> xsplash again -> desktop
<actionparsnip> Turbolinux: wassup?
<rollover2k> i wanna configure my desktop.. ive seen some awesome desktops, that have bars that show load and disk space and other things.. what do i need to do this?
<sayanriju> Turbolinux, you using a live cd?
<sburwood> CAPcap: I would like to know if it could be an Apple file that works on an XP computer, but nowhere else?
<arand> rollover2k: Likely done using "conky".
<Zorael> Is there any way to list what installed packages no longer exist in any enabled repos?
<mkanyicy> hi
<CAPcap> sburwood, no idea.
<sburwood> CAPcap: can I send it to you and ask you to try to change it?
<rollover2k> conky you say?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: ya I know thats whr I'm stuck lol.  The comp recongizes it but doesn't use it
<sayanriju> Turbolinux, have you seen this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Turbolinux> Windows got damaged when I was installing an Anti-Virus program. I need to rescue datas from hard disk. Now I must rescue datas from hard disk with Ubuntu.
<CAPcap> sburwood, sure i guess
<actionparsnip> Zorael: with a very complex script you could. I'd as in #bash
<Zorael> actionparsnip: Right, thanks
<Turbolinux> Thank you, sayanriju.
<mkanyicy> I installed kde to my HP Laptop now the font-size of applications are too big like it has been magnified, this does not happen in gnom, how can i fix this?
<nytek_> where would i post a tutorial for my netbook for other people to have some sort of reference to it.
<nytek_> ?
<CAPcap> sburwood, see pm for email
<xangua> mkanyicy: open kde font settings
<actionparsnip> Turbolinux: windows partitions are mountable from liveCd under places menu in the top bar
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : give a bit of time i wanna google a few options
<sayanriju> Turbolinux, testdisk has saved my a*** a few times
<snowborder> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<actionparsnip> Nytek: ubuntuforums =D
<snowborder> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<snowborder> !lista
<nytek_> actionparsnip: which one, thought?
<nytek_> though*
<actionparsnip> Nytek: awesome to share dude. I'm sure you'll get a number of users fixed with it which is awesome
<actionparsnip> Nytek_: which one what?
<hrdcore0x1a4> Anybody know why wlan0 wouldn't be able to scan?
<alex_mayorga> hello! Anything I can add to the panel and see how much stuff I've down/uploaded?
<nytek_> actionparsnip: which one of the forums?
<nytek_> actionparsnip: which part, i guess.
<actionparsnip> Nytek_: www.ubuntuforums.org
<abx> Is it possible to get a Live CD of Ubunut 9.10 from the official website?
<hrdcore0x1a4> Or why USB ports refuse connections in ubuntu?
<snowborder> !lista
<abx> or is the same ISO installation CD?
<actionparsnip> Nytek_: your choice
<nytek_> actionparsnip: in hardware and laptops? (for my netbook)
<sburwood> CAPcap: Good luck, it's off
<mkanyicy> xangua, I cannot even see anything when I open system settings. the word 'configure' fills the whole monitor
<brand0n> alex_mayorga, try conky, it wont add it to the task bar but it can easily show you stats like that
<rollover2k> is safari not in aptitude?
<snowborder> ciao sapete come si fa a scaricare? io metto !lista ma nn mi dice nulla
<sburwood> CAPcap: and it's in French
<actionparsnip> Nytek_: if you think it is most accurate then yes
<sburwood> CAPcap: thx in advance
<abx> snowborder, prego in inglese...
<nytek_> actionparsnip: or installation and upgrade? im thinking that would be better.
<actionparsnip> Rollover2k: safari is a mac program. Not sure if its opensource or not
<alex_mayorga> brand0n, thanks! I'll check it out
<actionparsnip> Nytek_: you call dude :)
<alex_mayorga> !conky
<rollover2k> what other web browsers are available?
<nytek_> actionparsnip: cool, thanks for the direction
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33927923/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1012.2009.tar.gz, this is a linux driver from realtek
<actionparsnip> Abx: the desktop iso is the live iso. The alternate installs in a text environment and has no live desktop option
<brand0n> alex_mayorga, sudo apt-get install conky-all
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : just do a standard make, make install and it should work after a restart
<abx> thanks!
<actionparsnip> !browser | rollover2k
<ubottu> rollover2k: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: I've installed that one and 2 other versions from December of 09
<brand0n> ubottu forgot chrome
<actionparsnip> Rollover2k: there is also chrome and chromium via ppa
<alex_mayorga> brand0n, I "asked" aptitude and it says something about the package being "transitional"
<xangua> brand0n: chromium :)
<actionparsnip> Brand0n: and chromium ;)
<Myrtti> brand0n: which probably hasn't been officially packaged for any versions of Ubuntu
<Elena> hELLO
<brand0n> idk anything about that, alex_mayorga
<Elena> HELLO
<Myrtti> brand0n: and as such isn't included
<brand0n> but thats what i installed
<actionparsnip> Brandon: and arora :)
<chun1> How can I view all of the computers connected to an ad-hoc wireless network?
<actionparsnip> Chun1: use nmap
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : most people have reported that everything worked after using that. so I am not sure what else to do, sorry.
<Pici> snowborder: What are you trying to download?
<alex_mayorga> brand0n, thanks anyway
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : i think your computer just doesn't like you right now
<brand0n> thats the right package
<brand0n> just install it
<brand0n> and do conky in terminal
<CAPcap> sburwood, im not having any luck either and ive tried several methods. you say your son can open it in win xp?
<brand0n> gives you a generic setup
<actionparsnip> hrdcore0x1a4: have you tried using a wired connection to get fully updated. The newer kernel may make the wifi act better
<macman_> anyone having issues with ubuntu diming the screen even if you turn off power managemnt stuff
<sburwood> CAPcap: yes, he goes to a cybercafe. I am just interested what format this thing is.  Is it something created by Apple?
<hrdcore0x1a4> no I can try that tho thx for the tip :-D
 * dinis re
 * dinis re
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : have you tried installing the module manually?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: thx for your help too man.  This has been a 2 days long headache and i may end up taking the laptop back
<jolaren> I installed a dualboot in my stationary computer, now the ubuntu boot is gone.. only the windows7 is still there.. can I remove ubuntu somhow?
<actionparsnip> Macman_: you need to tell the screensaver to not dim the screen maybe.
<CAPcap> sburwood, i dont know if its created by apple. why would it be?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: What do u mean manually?
<actionparsnip> !grub2 | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: is that method 2 in the readme for the linux driver?
<actionparsnip> Jolaren: installing ubuntu 2nd is advised
<sburwood> CAPcap: I don't know what the friend uses. Does he have a Mac?  I can't tell.  Thx for having tried to open it
<webroasters> hi, are there required packages for use with .bin files?
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : manually copying the rtl8172se_pci.ko into the /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<jolaren> actionparsnip; windows was installed first.. then ubuntu.. now the grub post for ubuntu has dissapeared. I'd like to remove ubuntu to install mythubunt
<actionparsnip> Webroasters: its a program. Mark it as executable and launch it in a terminal
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  I'll give it a try.  What do I do after that?
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : Copy rtl8192se firmware folder to /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<webroasters> I tried that, but it says this:
<webroasters> ./RealPlayer10.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sburwood> CAPcap: I'm going to watch the TV.  Bye.
<actionparsnip> Jolaren: install the mythbuntu packages from the repo then. Its not a seperate OS
<macman_> actionparsnip: dim diplay when idle is unchecked
<sburwood> CAPcap: and again, thx
<eisenheim> ./j  #backtrack-linux
<actionparsnip> Webroasters: then you need to satisfy that dependancy.
<webroasters> ok thanks
<actionparsnip> !realplayer | webroasters
<ubottu> webroasters: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webroasters> i think i understand
<jolaren> actionparsnip; I know it isn't but installing the repos gives alot of problems with nvidia drivers.. just installing the live cd with mythbuntu solves that
<razertek> why would ubuntu slow down my internet browsing but yet my up and down speeds are normal?
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : do a "depmod -a", then "modprobe rtl8192se_pci"
<webroasters> thx ubottu, actionparsnip, I dont understand
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: giveme 1 sec to copy that over
<jolaren> So basicly I can't remove the ubuntu partition?
<Rorgo> is there any way to use a wildcard in the search order in resolv.conf?
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : if it still does not work after that then, realtek sucks
<Rorgo> like, *.company.com doesn't seem to work
<McL0VIN> My srvr is located at my friend house miles away...i am at work using suck balls (M$ box) that our lovely people blocks everything on the net.....i used hummingbird exceed trying to get firefox windows. using firefox& i get the FF window but it is very slow can someone please suggest what could be wrong!
<actionparsnip> Webroaster: if you have libstdc++ of a later version, you can symlink to the file it expects to keep it happy
<webroasters> oh ok
<webroasters> thanks again guys
<razertek> actionparsnip: may i ask what you browse the net with...you said the other day you ditched firefox?
<geodesica> my kid hit some keys and now I'm in high contrast, how do i turn off?
<actionparsnip> Razertek: try different dns servers, or install a local one like dnsmasq. There are guides for it online
<rmt> I seem to be having the same issue as the chap here: http://preview.tinyurl.com/yhamohm  - Something in the GDM process is setting the resolution to be suboptimal.
<abx> I have a conf file for a network printer. I added that to the /etc/cups directory. How can I now install it so that the printer is recognized?
<andrew_> hello all, im trying to find the location of the images for the different checkbox states. any chance anyone could point me in the right direction?
<actionparsnip> Razertek: chromium and arora
<evon> hello. how can i get windows to see a ntfs partition mounted in linux?
<oLd> :)
<l337ingDisorder> Does anyone know how to list all files in a directory that have a CREATION date older than X days? (I know I can use the `find` command to list files with MODIFICATION and ACCESS dates older than X days but I specifically need CREATION date). Thanks if anyone can help :)
<antonius> ubuntu one vs dropbox??  is there a REAL difference?
<blacktooth> Any one succesful using samsung camcorder on ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> Ot | Antonius
<xangua> antonius: dropbox works for linux, mac and windows
<razertek> actionparsnip: i have a feeling it is ubuntu and not my network setup nor the browsers...
<actionparsnip> !ot | antonius
<ubottu> antonius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  when i did modprove rtl8192se_pci it said it wasn't found?
<Talon_> is there a similar terminal for gnome as konsole? I miss always having that tab bar and one click new tab.
<actionparsnip> Razertek: worth a try. Dnsmasq will speed up all webbrowsing
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : did you download and unzip that file i linked you?
<rmt> With a login script and xrandr, I can change the resolution back to 1920x1080, but I'd love to track down what changes it in the gdm process. X by itself starts up with the correct mode.
<actionparsnip> Talon: tilda or guake
<antonius> xangua: thx...i'll be sticking to dropbox then....also, actionparsnip...can't imagine how that's off topic, but anyways.  good for you lol
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  I used a more recent version but I believe it would be the same?
<actionparsnip> Antonius: this is ubuntu support only
<hellyeah> what is thesis dedication
<razertek> actionparsnip: k i will research dnsmasq..ty
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: I used rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009
<antonius> and ubuntu one is a default feature of ubuntu..thank you
<PauloR> hi people
<xangua> antonius: ant ubuntu-one........just for ubuntu :S
<midnighthacker> #hvr
<nunatak> hello. For a new hardware-configuration I want to use a radeon hd 5450? do it works without problems with ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> Antonius; ubuntu related questions not relating to problems with ubuntu are to be discussed in offtopic
<midnighthacker> #j #hvr
<actionparsnip> Antonius: so good for you....as you say
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : did the .ko file and the fireware folder get copied correctly?
<evon> hello. how can i get windows to see a ntfs partition mounted in linux?
<ithingLinux> is there any way that I can connect trough my mobile broadband connection with 3g / UTMS
<usser> rmt, there was a bug in xorg a while ago when gdm picked the first res mode that was specified in xorg.conf, try creating an xorg file with 1920x1080 as the first and only available resolution
<chrisloukas> hi
<ithingLinux> it connects with GSM
<actionparsnip> Nunatak: I suggest you go to www.ati.com and attempt to download the driver. If its there then you will have no issue
<macman_> anyone have any other ideas on fixing my dim issue on ubuntu
<hanophix33> I cant download and install Samba since its giving me a 404 error via synaptic
<Turbolinux> I installed a program which named ''gddrescue''. I am running it on command line client now but what command is needed for rescue data from hard disk?
<usser> nunatak, get an nvidia card
<usser> hanophix33, run sudo apt-get update
<Talon_> hah, guake doesnt work
<alfredo_> amule
<rmt> usser: Yep - trying all sorts of things with that, PreferredMode etc. It seems to occur after the PreSession scripts are called..
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit: I thought cpying the firmware folder copied the ko file as well.  Thats my fault.  I can't locate that ko file though?
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : make sure also that the rtl8192se driver was not blacklisted, check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<actionparsnip> Turbolinux: if the partition and drive show no data then foremost will be a good app too. Why don't you just restore from backups?
<actionparsnip> Talon_: run it again. I have to runit twice the first time its ran
<pat|nG> system > hardware > Broadcom STA wireless  not activated.....when i try to activate it gives me error.....i already install b43 fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source
<actionparsnip> Talon_: no idea why
<nunatak_> actionparsnip: I don't have the card yet, I'll try check the compatibility before I buy it
<actionparsnip> Nunatak_: I know but the website is accessible from any pc attatched to the web so you can check
<Talon_> oh man, its like spanned across my desktop, i don't like it :/ I just want a tab bar in my gnome-terminal, I'd install Konsole but i really dont want to install all the KDE packages it needs
<actionparsnip> Nunatak_: wise for checking compatibility too :)
<nunatak_> actionparsnip: ok. I'll see
<happyface> what font does the default gnome terminal use?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  Its not listed in the blacklist conf file.  As a side question if I take out usbmouse and usbkeyboard Could that be why my usb ports don't work?
<actionparsnip> Talon: you can make it not 100% of the screen width. Terminal supports tabs too you know
<webroasters> lol, hey guys, remember me from a few seconds ago. I found a DEB package for RealPlayer 11!! Heres' the link:  http://www.real.com/linux
<CAPcap> Is it possible to have applications that install with KDE/GNOME/LXDE only show up in their respective environments with out editing every menu item by hand?
<webroasters> I'm an idiot. lol. have a good one guys
<Talon_> how do i get the tab bar? I haven't found an option for it to always be there
<actionparsnip> hrdcore0x1a4: is the wifi usb attached to a usb hub or direct into your system?
<mkny> quick newbie question (I think): I can connect to folders shared from a Win2003 box no problem via the File Browser (Nautilis?) But I don't know how to browse back to them when I'm in something like a dialog box (like attaching something to a gmail message)
<happyface> webroasters: why would you want real player?
<actionparsnip> Talon_: file -> new tab
<hrdcore0x1a4> actionparsnip:  The wifi is pci-e.  But as a side problem my usb ports dont' work either :(
<patrick> h
<Turbolinux> actionparsnip, I can't do this because I didn't backup datas from my computer's hard disk. I must rescue datas. Do you know needed command for save data with Gddrescue program?
<Talon_> yeah, thats dumb, not what im lookin for, i want that tab bar always, and a single click button to lanch a new tab like konsole
<Guest69738> b
<hrdcore0x1a4> I'm contemplating just trying to get usb to work and maybe buying a usb wireless adapter
<actionparsnip> hrdcore0x1a4: gotcha, do you have all latest updates?
<hrdcore0x1a4> actionparsnip:  I just updated but I' haven't rebooted yet
<actionparsnip> Turbolinux: then the data is disposable
<swizzcheez> Grrr -- anyone run into a grub issue where after boot all you get is "GRUB loading." (no stage anything) and the hard drive light goes nuts like it's scanning through something?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit & actionparsnip:  I'll brb I'm going down for a reboot
<swizzcheez> (After boot means after the system gets to GRUB, so H/W seems to be okay)
<cHarNe2> hi how to move window up and down in irssi? not using the pgup/pgdn (using mac through shh->screen->isrri)
<Turbolinux> So I can't rescue datas isn't it?
<CAPcap> Is it possible to have applications that install with KDE/GNOME/LXDE only show up in their respective environments with out editing every menu item by hand?
<actionparsnip> Tubolinux: use foremost to get the data off. You may have to use testdisk to create partition flags.
<usser> CAPcap, nope
<trism> cHarNe2: esc p and esc n
<CAPcap> thats lame. well thanks
<usser> CAPcap, that's standard compliance kde,gnome,lxde all use freedesktop menu specifications. ie put their programs in the menu in the same manner
<actionparsnip> Turbolinux: get a backup system. You have learned the hardest way possible. Imagine if the motor failed and you couldn't even attempt a file restore. Where is your data then?
<cHarNe2> trism: THNX xD! :)
<gerrin> having problems with mouse working with ubuntu, sometimes the left click stops working
<razertek> actionparsnip: how do i run the sh script...(automated install for deps.. for chromium)
<happyface> is there a way to quickly switch between single monitors & twinview (nvidia)? (like the win + p in 7)
<mkny> any takers? I tried googling it, but the terms are so generic (file, browse, windows share) I couldn't find anything relevant
<actionparsnip> Razertek: chmod +x ./script; ./script
<actionparsnip> Razertek: just add the chromium daily ppa instead. Easier
<CAPcap> usser if i edit them in one environ, is it gonna edit them in all of them?
<boxfish> swizzcheez, but it can mean that something has happened to the partitions, or something is getting chewed up. Have you tried the supergrubdisk boot disc. It can be used to boot machines even when grub is screwed
<swizzcheez> boxfish: I can see the disks and data using the installer CD, so it looks like the partitions and OS are fine.
<usser> CAPcap, in environment? as in right click on the menu -> edit?
<swizzcheez> boxfish: It just looks like GRUB can't even get to stage 1.5...
<swizzcheez> boxfish: ('cept everything in /boot looks normal)
<Turbolinux> I know actionparsnip but I didn't have a free time to do this.
<CAPcap> usser i know how to edit. my question is if I take an item off the menu in LXDE or KDE will it also be remove from my GNOME menu?
<Sensiva> Is there open source alternative to shoutcast?
<boxfish> mkny, you want to mount it on the filesystem
<usser> CAPcap, no. i dont know how its done in kde or lxde but when you edit the menu in gnome it doesnt ask for sudo password meaning all the changes that you make only affect your personal account and are not systemwide
<loops> Add to Panel / New Panel  no longer work for me in 9.10, any hints?
<Issues2315> Hello,  im having some truble with my wireless connection. The problem is that it just disconnects after a while, and it wont connect untill i restart the computer. It's a Acer Aspire One somthing somthing. Anyone had a similar problem?
<loops> Issues2315, use to have that problem until installing 9.10
<happyface> Issues2315: is it an intel card? are you connected to a 802.11b/g/a/n??
<usser> CAPcap, system-wide menu is stored in /usr/share/menu
<mkanyicy> is there a pastebin for pictures?
<Issues2315> loops, i'm on 9.10 now.        happyface, i do belive its an Intel yes,   Ath5 drivers or somthing.
<boxfish> if you use supergrubdisk and it does work, you will then know it grub not something else (and the system will boot) so you can then play with the grub.conf or whatever its called. Last time I had problems it was to do with the new ubuntu using the disks uuid in stead of the old style /dev/sda1 etc
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  Alright so I rebooted after updating and when I came into the desktop the wireless was not on and i was like hell ya.  So I cd to the dir of the driver did ./wlan0up and the wireless came up, but still no scan!!!!! ahhhhhhh I'm taking this POS back
<mkanyicy> is there a pastebin for pictures?
<xangua> mkanyicy: imagebin¿
<mkanyicy> is there a pastebin for pictures? i want to paste the screenshot of my problem
<swizzcheez> boxfish: Sounds like a plan -- I'll give it a shot.  I'm not learning much more through the live CD anyway... :-/  -- thanks!  :-)
<snowborder> hi this my problem,  because when I write !lista or !list does not leave anything? (my English is not one of the best)
<mkanyicy> xangua, ok thanks
<Trek> mkanyicy: imageshack.com
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : i figured that would have worked, maybe realtek did a chipset update on that module of notebook
<truthtaco> OkropNick, ive accidentally removed the desktop panel that shows minimized programs (top right, minimized to just the program icon) I cant figure out how to get it back
<usser> Sensiva, take a look at icecase
<Turbolinux> actionparsnip I ran the program but what must I do now?
<usser> Sensiva, err icecast
<Sensiva> usser thank you
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : what are you using the laptop for?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  Possibly.  After reading all these forums and seeing how many ppl have problems with Realtek I'm disappointed with their products
<truthtaco> scratch OkropNick that was a mistake
<ta_> I am using evolution, and I would like to delete the files from the server that I delete on evo, but I want to keep a copy of them on server. I was wondering, what effect would the "Disable support for all POP3 extensions" have on my email account
<ta_> by files, I meant emails
<Liquid-Silence> hi guys
<snowborder> hi this my problem,  because when I write !lista or !list does not leave anything? (my English is not one of the best)
<OkropNick> truthtaco: no problemo
<Liquid-Silence> anyone know why the vpn package is stuffed in karmic?
<Liquid-Silence> and is there a fix
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  School right now.  I'm a cs major.  Its a fast laptop (i7 with 6mb cache, 4gb of ram)
<Nico1985> got a question about a samsung notebook, the function keys dont work (laptop of a friend of mine)
<Issues2315> happyface ,  problem seems to accelerate when i'm downloading somthing.
<usser> ta_, use imap if your server supports it , it sounds like what you need
<ta_> is there any repository app that can help me get my files synchronized?
<ska> Can anyone recommend a good groupware application? Need some input. Thanks,
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : not sure but check out lenovo, not sure if they have an i7 but i know everything works fine with them
<xangua> ta_: ubuntu-one, dropbox¿¿
<ska> Well, for Ubuntu yes.
<ta_> usser, the problem is that the mail service I have only supports POP3
<mkanyicy> hi guys. my kubuntu desktop does not show applications well. here is a screenshot: http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4710/screenshotxd.png . is there a way to fix this?
<Nico1985> does anybody know how to get the function keys going in ubuntu 9.10?
<happyface> Nico1985: for your laptop?
<Turbolinux> actionparsnip: I ran the program and it's processing with ''stdin'' system message. What I must do now?
<usser> ta_, dont think there's an easy way to do it with pop3
<Nico1985> happyface, friend of mine
<Nico1985> sitting next to me, with his laptop
<happyface> Nico1985: it should work with laptop Fn keys automatically
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  yeah I'll have to do that.  I appreciate your help man.
<Turbolinux> Also thank you for your help.
<boxfish> ta_ : have you tried rsync
<deadrabbit> hrdcore0x1a4 : sorry couldn't get the wireless working, but i gotta run, time for work. Hope you still stick with linux
<Nico1985> really? press FN then use function keys?
<happyface> mine works Nico1985
<Nico1985> some keys seem to work
<Liquid-Silence> fsck the vpn connection in ubuntu sucks
<Liquid-Silence> when it works :(
<Issues2315> Anyone got a possible solution to my very anoying wifi problem?
<Nico1985> but some functions dont work
<mkanyicy> hi guys. my kubuntu desktop does not show applications well. here is a screenshot: http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4710/screenshotxd.png . is there a way to fix this?
<Liquid-Silence> ok does ubuntu's vpn actually work?
<hrdcore0x1a4> deadrabbit:  4 sho man I've bee using ubuntu for years
<guntbert> !list > snowborder
<ubottu> snowborder, please see my private message
<KristianDK> Hello, how do i add multiple ip adresses to my eth1?
<KristianDK> i defined one in /etc/interfaces
<Nico1985> by the way, i'm pretty impressed by 9.10.. if there are any official ubuntu creaters in here.. i applaud you
<maco> Liquid-Silence: er, there are many vpn protocols available. which are you having issues with? vpnc works fine for me
<Liquid-Silence> Nico1985: except the vpn package
<jophish> If I had a drive, and I used sfdisk to change the partition table, and then I reformatted the new partitions, would this be enough to make them usable?
<happyface> echo $UPTIME
<happyface> oops
<Nico1985> VPN doesnt work yet?
<Liquid-Silence> well I setup a connection
<Liquid-Silence> and click
<Liquid-Silence> nothing
<Liquid-Silence> nothing happens
<FloodBot4> Liquid-Silence: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nico1985> i'm currenltly on OSX, but if my MacBook Pro needs replacing i'm considering either another mac or back to Linux
<guntbert> Nico1985: while we are glad that you like what you see please accept that this channel is for ubuntu support only - you might want to talk about your experience in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<abx> Does anyone know of any issues on running Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A-Series laptop?
<Nico1985> oh okay, in that case
<Nico1985> i've got another question
<Issues2315> Not to be an arse, but i really want an solution to this problem, i dont want to go back to windows because of this.
<Lucena> a
<Lucena> a
<Nico1985> screen brightness keys still dont work
<Nico1985> he wants to get some more brightness
<Turbolinux> Does anyone know how to rescue data with Foremost program? Thank you.
<Nico1985> is there a way to raise the screen brightness other then function keys?
<Lucena> hello
<Lucena> ola
<Lucena> andrea
<xangua> !es | Lucena
<ubottu> Lucena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lysek> hello
<Lucena> ola
<Lucena> de donde eres
<KristianDK> How do i assign multiple static ips to my eth1 from command line?
<Lucena> ?¿?¿?¿¿
<Plurnay> can someone explain to me how to use my HD without having to authenticate everytime
<Lucena> ke?¿?¿
<Trek> !spanish | Lucena
<ubottu> Lucena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xangua> !es > Lucena
<ubottu> Lucena, please see my private message
<lysek> ./tastystatic: error while loading shared libraries: libaudiere-1.9.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lysek> i have installed that library
<Plurnay> can someone explain to me how to use my HD without having to authenticate everytime
<erUSUL> !fstab | Plurnay
<ubottu> Plurnay: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> posso fare una domanda
<IdleOne> !it | loris
<ubottu> loris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Plurnay> thanks
<erUSUL> !it | loris ciao loris wellcome but ...
<ubottu> loris ciao loris wellcome but ...: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Nico1985> i'm looking at the power settings, set the brightness to 100%, and unchecked reduce brightness on the battery scheme, i hope that will increase the brightness
<Turbolinux> Does anyone know how to use Foremost program? I will be happy if you answer my question. Thank you.
<vivekrp__> which is the best Dreamweaver alternative? plz elp me
<Trek> !best > vivekrp_
<guntbert> Nico1985: that hanges the brightness immediately
<Trek> !best > vivekrp__
<ubottu> vivekrp__, please see my private message
<guntbert> *changes
<mkanyicy> my large font problem was due to using gdm instead of kdm, changing that solved it.
<Nico1985> hm it didnt change the brightness
<lysek> wait, i have a problem that when i installed the libaudiere to be able to play the tastystatic game it does installed the 64 version in lib64, but the game is looking for 32 version in lib 32 , so please help me fix this problem, ok ? :)
<guntbert> Nico1985: what notebook is it?
<Nico1985> i set the brightness to 100% on AC, and removed all the reduce brightness checks
<Nico1985> samsung R530
<Nico1985> samsung R530-ja05 to be even more exact
<hrdcore0x1a4> Does anybody know why my usb would be reporting it's not accepting address?
<Turbolinux> Please help me. I need to receive help.
<Trek> !ask | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vivekrp__> i am developing a site using HTML,Javascrip & CSS which editing tool should i use? now i am using KompoZer but it does not support JS. plz help
<Trek> Turbolinux, we don't know what your issue is, so be specific
<Nico1985> i might look at the reposetories for a application that increases brightness
<Trek> vivekrp__, you can write JavaScripts in other programs and import the javascript directly into your site with HTML
<vivekrp__> Trek i know that.. i want a tool like dreamweaver.?!
<Trek> vivekrp__, you tried installing Dreamweaver onto Wine?
<frsoares> hello everyone
<Trek> !hi | frsoares
<ubottu> frsoares: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Turbolinux> Windows got damaged when I was installing an Anti-Virus program. I need to rescue datas from hard disk. Now I'm trying to rescue datas from hard disk with Ubuntu.
<vivekrp__> trek yeah.. i tried but its not working... :( is there any other tool like that?
<frsoares> does anyone know anything that might suddenly make your /etc/init.d directory disappear?
<Trek> vivekrp__, I can't think of any that work like Dreamweaver
<Turbolinux> Trek, I wrote my problem. Can you help me?
<Trek> vivekrp__, if you like, though, I can show you the code to import a javascript file directly into your page
<Trek> Turbolinux, hold on a second
<vivekrp__> trek ok. how?
<tomtom2> does Ubuntu support paravirtulization?
<Nico1985> hm, cant find a way yet
<Trek> vivekrp__, i'm sending you a PM, so be prepared to look for a new tab or something
<guntbert> Nico1985: look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/212800  (last entry #15)
<Turbolinux> OK Trek. I will wait.
<vivekrp__> trek ok
<tomtom2> or is it hardware virtulization only?
<frsoares> TurboLinux: have you got Ubuntu installed or are using a Live-CD?
<tomtom2> anyone?
<Trek> Turbolinux, you'll need to mount the drive in Linux to access the data
<selffik> Hello! can somebody help me with routing?
<lysek> Do you know any game repository that have all new games updated ? for example alienware, which i cant find in synaptic.
<Turbolinux> It's already mounted but it seems there is no data.
<xangua> lysek: playdeb
<kostkon> lysek, http://www.playdeb.net/
<Turbolinux> So I must recover datas from hard disk.
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm ok got vpn working
<darksea> how can i telnet to yahoomail or gmail
<Trek> Turbolinux, then the issue is that the drive got wiped out.  its going to be near impossible to recover your data then
<Liquid-Silence> you HAVE to restart the network manager
<Trek> darksea: you can't.  yahoomail and gmail are protected from telnet.
<tomtom2> dark: why would u want to?
<frsoares> Turbolinux, there are some tools that try to recover data from scratch
<tomtom2> dark: u may be able to telnet to port 25 and talk smtp
<darksea> i working on b.tech project
<Turbolinux> Oh no! Is there no solution now Trek? Frsoares can you tell me tools names?
<llutz> darksea: telnet pop.mail.yahoo.de 110
<Nico1985> hm, there must be some sort of service to use smartdimmer
<Liquid-Silence> omg
<Nico1985> it's pretty strange
<Liquid-Silence> I cant copy and paste between my linux desktop and the vpn
<Liquid-Silence> lol
<infid> does ubuntu have telenet
<Liquid-Silence> infid: client or server?
<Myrtti> infid: open a terminal and type telnet
<darksea> liutz: -ERR [AUTH] Error logging in. Please visit http://mail.yahoo.com
<Liquid-Silence> damn this is annoying
<Trek> !language > Liquid-Silence
<ubottu> Liquid-Silence, please see my private message
<Turbolinux> Trek don't I have chance for rescue data? I must do something to solve this problem.
<Liquid-Silence> sorry Trek
<Trek> Turbolinux: there's little chance for data rescue.  However, its possible there are Windows-based recovery programs that might work
<infid> Myrtti:  i said telenet
<Trek> emphasis on might, Turbolinux
<Trek> and no problem, Liquid-Silence, just wanted to remind you
<Trek> :)
<Liquid-Silence> but why can;t I copy and paste!
<Liquid-Silence> lol
<Nico1985> hm still no brightness controls here
<m_> hi! I can't get my PPTP VPN connection to work. Network Manager is configured correctly but I can't get VPN to work. I get a "can't start service" message. Please HELP!! :-)
<jolaren> When trying to login to my server I get this error : init: tty1 main process (924) killed by SEV signal
<Turbolinux> With Wine program Trek?
<Trek> unsure, Turbolinux.  I'm unsure what program will work, thats a bit outside my experience
<vivekrp__> does bluefish supports preview option?
<Nico1985> it's asking for DDC/CI support, any idea what that's all about? (increasing screen brightness)
<vivekrp__> does bluefish supports preview option?
<lwieise87> hello all! I'm having problems with my microphone in ubuntu 9.10. can anyone help me please?
<_710m> as in
<mescalinum> hi, I just tried the 10.04 update, but on reboot I have a black screen just after "GRUB loading". isn't ESC supposed to bring up a grub menu / grub options for debugging???? [it doesn't work here]
<Pici> mescalinum : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.4 support/discussion.
<mescalinum> Pici: ok, tnx
<vivekrp__> how can i repair my windows?
<Nico1985> anyone got any idea how to manage the screen brightness?
<lysek2> kostkon:  is it possible to install the game directly from playdeb website?
<darksea> hi all  i am trying to develop mail client what needs to be done pls give me any direction
<Nico1985> it's not even changing when the adapter is plugged in (it's a notebook off course)
<lwieise87> I know the mic is plugged into the right port because it works when I boot into winxp. ubuntu doesn't get any input from it though.
<lysek2> kostkon: i tried with opera and konqueror
<Callum_> mescalinum: this channel does not provide support for 10.04 at this stage as it is a development version, try #ubuntu+1
<kostkon> lysek2, you need to add its repository first. just follow the instructions given on the site
<zerozillion> hey ppl, anybody familiar with lm_sensors?
<llutz> darksea: why don't you take sources of existing clients as examples?
<Callum_> oh, ninja'd damn...
<kostkon> lysek2, that is, here: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/all/#how_to_install
<Estrella> Hello
<Trek> !hi | Estrella
<ubottu> Estrella: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<darksea> llutz : where can i get the source
<freeride> guys, how to wget few files?
<lysek2> kostkon: i know, i know, i did that, but how it should work, with a plugin or smth?
<Estrella> yes
<frsoares> hey, does anyone know any current bug that might erase /etc/init.d and only let you use the file system as a Read-only file system?
<llutz> darksea: project home, apt
<Estrella> hablo español
<Estrella> hola
<freeride> guys, how to wget few files?
<CDrone> hello
<Estrella> gente
<lysek2> kostkon: i am clicking on install now and it does open a new tab and nothing else
<kostkon> lysek2, it works in ubuntu, i don;t know about kubuntu :(
<Pici> !es | Estrella
<ubottu> Estrella: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<freeride> guys, how to wget few files?
<rmt> My issue from before was solved.  gnome-settings-daemon also sets the video mode.. however, for nvidia users with nvidia-settings installed, it asks the user if they want to run that instead to configure video preferences.. most people logically choose to run nvidia-settings.. however, you need to say "no" to set the video mode that you want.
<lysek2> kostkon: i have ubuntu
<lysek2> kostkon: i have installed kde manually
<kostkon> lysek2, hmm
<Estrella> bay bay
<frsoares> have anyone experienced a sudden deletion of /etc/init.d, as a whole?
<llutz> darksea: i.e. apt-get source mutt alpine
<CDrone> if i have a USB-run version of ubuntu .. can i get windows installed aswell without booting?
<llutz> frsoares: shouldn't happen
<kostkon> lysek2, alternatively, you can install them using synaptic now that you have added the playdeb repo
<Liquid-Silence> nice vpn works 100%
<Liquid-Silence> do people still use emerald?
<S3CURiTy> anybody here having problem with ubuntu 9.10 ? i formated my netbook over 5 times in 2 days , after updates reboot and all i got is : no botable partition !!!
<darksea> llutz  i am trying
<maco> Liquid-Silence: hopefully not
<frsoares> llutz: well, it happened to a friend minutes ago
<Liquid-Silence> maco:  lol
<maco> Liquid-Silence: its not been under development since 2007 or so
<Liquid-Silence> the gnome themes are abit crappy
<freeride> guys, how to wget few files?
<dragon> What's the recommended size for the physical boot partition?
<llutz> frsoares: did he play with sudo + rm? :)
<dragon> freeride: wget url1 url2...
<frsoares> llutz: he said he didn't :)
<freeride> dragon thanks a lot, man
<llutz> frsoares: disk-/fs-errors?
<maco> Liquid-Silence: upstream compiz threw emerald away years ago.  so all those crashes it had (oh goodness did it crash!) aren't likely to ever be fixed
<buttons840> what's the best way to go about defining my own tmp directory?  mainly i want to make my Downloads folder cleared every time; i suppose the easiest would just be to use a /tmp/Downloads as my download folder?
<Travis-42> when I enable compiz, all program titlebars go missing. is there any way to fix this?
<frsoares> llutz: he was powering off his notebook when, suddenly, there was no init.d/rc
<dragon> Travis-42: use metacity instead of compiz?
<venuziina> :)
<CAPcap> KDE is bloated and useless to me. how do i completely remove the kubuntu-desktop?
<lolo> ola
<m_> how do I debug VPN connection? :-)
<Travis-42> dragon: I could, but I really want to use the "put" and a couple other features of compiz to make it easier to place windows across three monitors
<lolo> HOLA
<darksea> thanks!!!!!!!!!! llutz: may be its working
<llutz> !puregnome | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<lolo> hello
<CAPcap> thanks llutz
<dragon> !es | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CAPcap> llutz i already have gnome, do i need the last part?
<frsoares> llutz: well, i don't know about disk-/fs-errors
<llutz> CAPcap: i don't know
<dragon> buttons840: yes, and you might want to symlink ~/downloads to your /tmp/downloads
<llutz> frsoares: let him do a fsck
<Estrella> Hello
<lnx4ver> Travis-42 you have ccsm installed?
<Nico1985> any idea what DDC/CI support is?
<Travis-42> lnx4ver: yes
<xangua> !hi | Estrella
<ubottu> Estrella: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lolo> ola
<buttons840> dragon, true, thanks
<dragon> CAPcap: you still have to do the last part.
<xangua> !es > lolo
<ubottu> lolo, please see my private message
<lolo> hay alguien español?
<Estrella> si yo
<frsoares> llutz: i'll call him and ask him
<lolo> como te llamas
<Estrella> yo hablo español
<lnx4ver> Travis-42 did you enabled decoration plugin?
<CAPcap> ok thanks dragon
<Estrella> Estrella
<xangua> !es | Estrella lolo
<ubottu> Estrella lolo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lolo> ok
<frsoares> llutz: thanks. :)
<Travis-42> lnx4ver: yep, it's enabled.
<Estrella> hola
<dragon> What's the recommended size for the physical boot partition?
<Estrella> hola hablo español
<lolo> ok
<Myrtti> !english | Estrella, lolo
<ubottu> Estrella, lolo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<guntbert> Trek: as an aside from #freenode: there is #xchat too :)
<lwieise87> can anyone help me with a microphone problem? ubuntu 9.10 doesn't get any input from it and I know it's in the right port. works fine in winxp. it doesn't show up under "Choose a device for sound input:" in Sound Preferences > Input.
<xangua> !es > Estrella
<ubottu> Estrella, please see my private message
<Estrella> what?
<lolo> como lo pongo en español'
<lolo> ?
<Pici> Estrella: This channel is english only. Please use #ubuntu-es for spanish.
<dragon> Estrella and lolo are clearly trolling.
 * Nico1985 hates beeing ignored
<Estrella> hello
<frsoares> Estrella: holla
<Raydiation> how can i change the filerigths for user apache to read?
<Pici> Nico1985: Perhaps no one knows what that is.
<Estrella> what time is it?
<guntbert> Nico1985: you are not ignored - only it seems no one is able to help
<Nico1985> so no one even responds
<Nico1985> right...
<urthmover> non ubuntu question (because there is nobody in the #damnsmalllinux room)  Will someone tell me how I can boot damnsmalllinux straight to a command prompt...and avoid having to start X/fluxbox?
<Estrella> bay bay
<Pici> urthmover: We cannot support DSL here.  ##linux would be a more appropriate channel to ask in if their official channel is not being helpful.
<urthmover> Pici: good suggestion Pici  thanks  I'll try there
<knxville> Anyone know how to use teamspeak 3 in linux, first of all its making my comp using 100%
<knxville> second, there is no sound
<mattiaceredi> hi
<cebo> wenas
<xangua> !es > cebo
<ubottu> cebo, please see my private message
<MissPiggy> can anyone give me some hint how to fix? grub-setup: warn: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!
<dragon> Is a boot partition of 100MB good enough for Ubuntu installation, considering having more than one kernels in /boot during upgrades etc.?
<MissPiggy> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<mattiaceredi> w fedora
<sahil> any idea why an install hangs at 33% during partitioning-ive tried on multiple computers of the same config
<guntbert> mattiaceredi: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<mattiaceredi> sorry bad paste
<guntbert> sahil: did you !md5sum check the iso?
<dragon> sahil: a little more detail would help. What config are you trying?
<knxville> Anyone know how to set up teamspeak3 properly? The sound is buggy, and makes my PC run 100%..
<sahil> i did an md5, did memtest
<speedxxxcore> what size should /tmp be?
<abx> what is the swap in system monitor?
<erUSUL> !swap | abx
<ubottu> abx: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Turbolinux> I'm using Foremost data recovery program for saving my data. How can I configure the program for transferring data to my portable hard disk?
<dragon> speedxxxcore: at least 2 GiB, and depending on your typical system uptime.
<hrdcore0x1a4> Any ideas: usb not accepting address?
<hiexpo> urthmover, - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/other-distributions/148310-damn-small-linux-boot-issues.html
<speedxxxcore> dragon: is /tmp the same as swap area?
<bobbytek> Anyone know how to copy a terminal window?
<bobbytek> ctrl+a doesn't seem to cut it
<urthmover> hiexpo: ok checking there  thx
<hiexpo> yep
<hiexpo> hello all
<speedxxxcore> dragon: should one use ext2 on the /tmp?  What does the /tmp do?
<nowy2> Good nights from Europe... i've a 'houston'
<grendal_prime_> hey i need to be able to put a dvd into one machine and then play it on another amchine on the network. Do i have to encode it to do that.  Or is there a probram for streeming on the fly for that sort of thing?
<guntbert> bobbytek: gnome-terminla has a menu too - the shortcuts are there too
<Pici> speedxxxcore: Most users have no need for a separate /tmp partition.
<syed> Hello?
<speedxxxcore> Pici: what does the /tmp do?
<nowy2> where can i get help about problems  with Dell notebooks&Ubuntu ?
<xangua> !ask | nowy2
<ubottu> nowy2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<speedxxxcore> Pici: I just want to speed stuff up. if tmp is for temp files. I like to go with ext2 and raid 0
<Trek> nowy2: ubuntuforums.org or here
<syed> umm i have a problem with installing stuff from ubuntu software center
<hiexpo> man gnome-terminal
<sahil> dragon: i did all the tests md5 and media check, im now trying 9.04
<syed> it says the package as failed or somthing
<Pici> speedxxxcore: /tmp is for temporary files.
<jimcooncat> I thought /tmp used tempfs
<syed> but it always is installed
<speedxxxcore> Pici: so then it might just speed stuff up? I plan on 8gb raid 0 ext2
<Myrtti> jimcooncat: it's not necessarily or even in most cases a separate partition
<boxfish> grendal_prime_ : you shoudl be able to share a mounted dvd across a network and then read it from another machine
<hiexpo> syed, why did it say failed what error
<nowy2> i've installed Karmic_64 on a dell studio 1557 and i've problems with Wifi adaptor and sound volume special keys :(
<MrsApple> does anybody know the az loco channel name?
<syed> umm
<bobbytek> guntbert, No dice
<dragon> speedxxxcore: if you have enough RAM, you can mount /tmp on your /dev/ram0 . I haven't seen real speed improvements doing that though.
<dragon> MrsApple: #ubuntu-us-az ?
<MrsApple> yes. thx dragon
<mechtn> hey
<lekefly> How do i get that dock http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=340866
<hiexpo> do you have another operation open synaptic?
<speedxxxcore> dragon: ah, but is raid0 unessary?
<mechtn> what terminal commands can i use to spit out all the settings on my video card?
<lekefly> How do i get that dock http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=340866
<jrib> mechtn: why?
<jief-> hello.i manage a fairly large park of ubuntu servers. i was wondering what people used to patch their systems? i need something central. Please don't mention Landscape as I know already about that tool.
<syed> hiexpo, it says package operation failed
<mechtn> like i used a cat command to dump abunch of stuff about my codec#0 for sound
<guntbert> bobbytek: edit/select all - then <shift><ctrl> c works here
<dragon> speedxxxcore: if you use programs that heavily rely on /tmp, then it'd make sense. Otherwise, yes, it's unnecessary.
<mechtn> jrib - just wanting to look through it and see what all it says
<hiexpo> what package?
<guntbert> !who | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> mechtn: maybe lshw but I don't really know what you are looking for
<syed> whenever i isntall or uninstall
<syed> it says it
<dragon> !enter | syed
<ubottu> syed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hiexpo> guntbert, sorry i know better
<speedxxxcore> dragon: I also run the swap area as raid0, now that will make swapping twice as fast, if memory runs out? Right?
<guntbert> hiexpo: np :)
<dragon> speedxxxcore: how much memory do you have?
<MrsApple> hey, think anyone can help me with a flash issue? im on ubuntu 9.04, and it wont let me go on youtube or anything like that. i just dl the new version of adobe flash player but its STILL not working. any thoughts?
<speedxxxcore> dragon: 4gb
<bobbytek> guntbert, I don't have a select all :(
<jrib> MrsApple: restart your browser
<syed> So, is there a way i can fix this problem?
<dragon> speedxxxcore: you'd never even use the swap practically, so it doesn't matter even if you don't have a swap.
<syed> btw it wont even let me log into facebook anymore too, i tried it on my other computer and it let me on but on this it wouldnt
<xangua> MrsApple: install it from repositories
<sahil> ok i just tried installing with 9.04 (was using 9.10 earlier), and partitioning still hangs at 33%
<hiexpo> syed, have you done system update / upgrade and update?
<Turbolinux> How I can configure Foremost program for transferring data to my portable hard disk? I need to backup my data. Please answer question.
<MrsApple> i did install it form repositories. ill try restarting the browser. if that doesnt work, any other suggestions?
<syed> Hiexpo: yes i have
<dragon> speedxxxcore: swap is the amount of memory you wish you had. If you never fill your existing one, you never get to it.
<FabioTheApe> hey do you guys know a good place where i can find out more about the cli?
<jrib> MrsApple: come back
<syed> i tried it a few mins ago and it said i was updated.
<mechtn> jrib: settings like the amount of memory it has and things like that..
<jrib> mechtn: lshw probably tells you that
<knxville> What program do you guys use when gaming and voip?
<hiexpo> syed, are all your repositories enabled?
<mechtn> jrib - also i want to find out if its speedsteping probably.. or does ubuntu speedstep ?
<syed> Hiexpo: i do not no, how can i cheack
<Trek> knxville: nothing for Linux (I know, I blasphemed)
<wormsik> hello...I have small problem...I have got ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop...my SWAP was 1GB, but when I tried to hibernate my laptop, sometimes it freeze and say: "Not enough swap" ...so I resize my SWAP to 3.7 GB (my RAM is 3GB), but now I can't hibernate anymore...it looks well, but after power on, it won't restore session, but started new...does anyone know somethink?
<Pici> Trek: I've heard good things about Mumble
<MrsApple> still not working jrib.
<FabioTheApe> now where then...
<jrib> MrsApple: what ubuntu version?
<xangua> MrsApple: do you use a  64 bits OS¿
<hiexpo> syed, go to system/adm/system sources and check to see that all are checked
<dragon> MrsApple: are you unable to go to youtube.com at all, or is it only the videos that aren't working?
<MrsApple> its 9.04
<MrsApple> i can go on youtube but it tells me i need to install the newest version of flash player
<dragon> !flash | MrsApple
<ubottu> MrsApple: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> MrsApple: pastebin: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<MrsApple> and no
<MrsApple> its 32.
<toastedmilk> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib32/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib32/dri/swrast_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<llutz> Turbolinux: cd /path/to/your/external ; foremost -t all -i /path/to/image.dd
<skypce> hi , have some like dhcp forge (mac adress scanning) for linux?
<syed> hiexpo: nope, source code and cdrom with ubuntu 9.10 arnt cheacked
<skypce> hi , have some like dhcp force (mac adress scanning) for linux?
<guntbert> bobbytek: thats how it looks here http://imagebin.org/82865
<wormsik> hello...I have small problem...I have got ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop...my SWAP was 1GB, but when I tried to hibernate my laptop, sometimes it freeze and say: "Not enough swap" ...so I resize my SWAP to 3.7 GB (my RAM is 3GB), but now I can't hibernate anymore...it looks well, but after power on, it won't restore session, but started new...does anyone know somethink?
<StkTrdr-> is there any way to kill a process from the terminal?
<llutz> StkTrdr-: kill, killall, pkill
<StkTrdr-> thanks :)
<erUSUL> StkTrdr-: pkill programname
<hiexpo> StkTrdr-, killall
<StkTrdr-> man, firefox locked everything up... can;t even open a terminal window
<hiexpo> StkTrdr-, what do ya want to stop
<kurou> Has anyone out there got the Strata40 theme for Firefox 3.6 working? I may be missing something obvious... all I get is a black background.
<syed> hiexpo: can u also help me with my facebook problem
<hiexpo> syed, sure
<syed> hiexpo: it would load after i had loged in
<StkTrdr-> hiexpo..  the firefox process
<MrsApple> jrib, what do i do with apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree??
<jrib> !pastebin | MrsApple
<ubottu> MrsApple: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<syed> hiexpo: btw, im still having the pachage error
<bobbytek> guntbert, ah, I have Terminal 2.22.1
<bobbytek> Thanks for that!
<slashroot> I have a WD external drive that comes from windows, but was lent to a MacOS user who apparently accidentally re-partitioned the drive to HFS.  It now will now mount on windows, but the owner brought it to me, and I find that it does mount on ubuntu.  However, I cannot read anything but the new HFS+ partition.  What tool might I use to examine the deleted partition if that's possible?
<nowy2> anyone with a Dell Studio 1557 ? I have problems wih WiFi key & Sound keys
<hiexpo> StkTrdr-, firefox killall or firefox down
<KaiForce> slashroot:  the new partition overwrote the old, correct?
<GB00> Can someone give me some advice? I believe my flash player is corrupted, and I can't remove it.
<hiexpo> syed, have you tried rebooting since this started ?
<slashroot> KaiForce: Yes - the new partition is the entire drive.
<syed> hiexpo: several times.
<MrsApple> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/367066/
<jrib> MrsApple: it's not installed...
<KaiForce> slashroot:  i think you are out of luck
<hiexpo> syed, what had you done prior to this problem ?
<KaiForce> especially if they wrote data to that HFS partition
<lysek> well i have such an error when i try to run a game: bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed . can You help?
<lolo> donde entro para español
<syed> hiexpo, i have deleted my firefox history everytime and i repot the computer tons of times.
<usser> slashroot, before you do anything at all. dd the entire drive to a file somewhere
<xangua> lolo: /j #ubuntu-es
<guntbert> bobbytek: you're welcome :-) but I supposed that was available for a long time
<MrsApple> but ive tried installing it like 2 or 3 times and it told me it was sucessfully installed jrib!!
<syed> hiexpo, for the installation problem, i tried to install them with terminal
<jrib> MrsApple: well it's not installed now
<usser> slashroot, i cant suggest any recovery tools but back it up first with dd just in case
<saraqual> Ola guys
<syed> and terminal would send back errors too
<hiexpo> syed, go into synaptic package manager and try installing or uninstalling through it
<syed> k
<knxville> Do anyone have any experience using teamspeak2 on ubuntu? Mine is totally fucked..
<erUSUL> !language | knxville
<ubottu> knxville: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrsApple> jrib, how would i go about installing it then?
<mattiaceredi> hi
<jrib> MrsApple: how did you install it before?
<MrsApple> i went to the website. and did the apt install
<S3CURiTy> do it again than
<MrsApple> ive done it twice
<wormsik> hello...I have small problem...I have got ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop...my SWAP was 1GB, but when I tried to hibernate my laptop, sometimes it freeze and say: "Not enough swap" ...so I resize my SWAP to 3.7 GB (my RAM is 3GB), but now I can't hibernate anymore...it looks well, but after power on, it won't restore session, but started new...does anyone know somethink?
<bobbytek> is it possible to upgrade gnome-terminal?
<jrib> MrsApple: do you know the main way to install software in ubuntu from the repositories?
<lwieise87> are there any free/open-source language learning programs/projects?
<saraqual> Guys, sorry to bug about this, but where can I find the log file that would tell me why my evolution client is giving me the finger when I try and open it?
<MrsApple> jrib, no.... not that i can remember.
<jrib> !software | MrsApple
<ubottu> MrsApple: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<spydon__> my mouses keeps on freezing, I thought it was the bluetooth mouse first but now I tried with a usb mouse and it freezes too! It happens about 5 minutes after startup and the keyboard keeps working just fine...
<jrib> MrsApple: well the main way you should be installing software is by using APT.  A good frontend is System -> Administration -> Synaptic (see ubottu)
<syed> hiexpo, is there a way i can access my root recycle bin?
<olorin__> Hello ! does anybody knows how get since how much time the soft limit is exceeded by a given user while dealing with quota management
<MrsApple> how do i enable on the multiverse
<hiexpo> syed it should be on the lower right hand corner bar
<olorin__> syed: as root, cd /root/.Trash
<jrib> MrsApple: it's already enabled
<syed> olorin__ it was denied
<toastedmilk> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib32/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib32/dri/swrast_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<syed> hiexpo: i ment the root.
<saraqual> Evolution Client, need a log file to see why it's not opening, where can I look for the log
<olorin__> syed: did you try this with the root account ?
<kurou> Has anyone out there got the Strata40 theme for Firefox 3.6 working? I may be missing something obvious... all I get is a black background.
<syed> olorin__ i do not no how to acess it
<hiexpo> syed, sudo cd/root/Trash
<olorin__> syed: try 'sudo -s' ant type your user passwd
<syed> hiexpo: command not found
<hiexpo> syed, ya mine to one sec
<obaid> i check in my pc, /root dir didnt have trash folder
<syed> olorin__ directory not found
<obaid> syed, if you removed something as root with rm then forget it
<knxville> Anyone know how to make teamspeak2 or 3 to work properly under ubuntu?
<olorin__> syed: obaid : so you never logged in gnome with the root account (if exists ...)
<heauxbag> is there a way to make sure the display is set on reboot even if a monitor is not plugged in?
<obaid> no
<syed> olorin__ nope
<olorin__> syed: so there is no trash ...
<militant> hi folks.  quick question.  if i have a core 2 duo, i should get the 64bit installer, yes?  and there's no added complications with flash or other software by using 64bit?
<erUSUL> militant: no main problems. what to get depends mainly in you RAM
<xover> if i have the kernel 2.6.32.6 and the patch 2.6.32.7 is that going to work?
<obaid> knxville, i search google "teamspeak 2 ubuntu" and got alot of results, can u query google there ?
<militant> erUSUL: ok cool.  it's a laptop, 2gb that i don't plan to expand
<Chr1z> I am a long time rhel user and am going to try out ubuntu at home... coming from rhel...used to /etc/rc.d/init.d/ etc I'm told some of that is different.. any other major differences as far as managing the system goes?
<erUSUL> xover: no; you have to reverse the .6 patch and apply .7 on top of 2.6.32
<obaid> rhel ?
<olorin__> syed: why do you want to access a sol called root trash ? *-)
<e-DIO-t> Chr1z: yum vs apt :P
<obaid> redhat ?
<e-DIO-t> (Red Hat)
<erUSUL> militant: then 32 bit would be enough
<Chr1z> e-DIO-t: that about it?
<Chr1z> obaid: yes... redhat enterprise (as opposed to fedora) :)
<erUSUL> !info ketchup | militant
<ubottu> militant: ketchup (source: ketchup): update utility for linux-kernel sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+hg5533f6de130c-2 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<obaid> different packages only i guess
<militant> erUSUL: there's no performance or capability or security differences, with my setup in mind?
<e-DIO-t> yep: and...what else...perhaps chkconfig insted of rc.d?
<Tyxow> hi all!
<obaid> rc.d
<erUSUL> militant: no that i know of
<xover> erUSUL: ah is the 4th number a release number?
<obaid> in kernel version numbering ?
<erUSUL> xover: is the estable release number
<militant> erUSUL: excellent, thanks for the help.  i'm an on/off linux user, debian and slackware primarily, but ubuntu is better for a 'just works' laptop setup.  i think i'll be good now.  thanks again
<Chr1z> e-DIO-t: so for example.. now to start apache I'd do /etc/rc.d/init.d/httpd start -- what'd be the way to do that on ubuntu?
<Tyxow> i have a problem ... don't find the source of kernel 2.6.31-18
<obaid> same
<obaid> oops
<erUSUL> militant: no problem
<obaid> /etc/init.d/apache start
<erUSUL> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<olorin__> Chr1z: /etc/init.d/apache start
<erUSUL> Tyxow: is in /usr/src/ ?
<e-DIO-t> cha0s: invoke.rc "apache"
<e-DIO-t> guess.
<Chr1z> Ok.. so the rc.d just goes away.. other than that it's basically the same?
<e-DIO-t> anyway i'm a noob :)
<obaid> yep
<usser> Chr1z, eh why not service httpd start works both in redhat and ubuntu
<olorin__> Chr1z: with 9.10 you can also use 'service apache(2) start'
<FabioTheApe> the kernel is only 3 kbs big?
<obaid> like in Centos
<Chr1z> usser: yes.. but I'm wanting to learn what paths are different between the two..
<usser> Chr1z, oh my bad
<Tyxow> i have found only version: 2.6.31
<Chr1z> usser: no... thanks for the suggestion...
<Tyxow> from ubuntu's updates
<Andorin> When I try to send email on Evolution, with both gmail and Hotmail, it hangs forever on "sending message 1 of 1" and eventually fails. Why?
<e-DIO-t> Chr1z: substantially they follow the same standard for fs folders.
<FabioTheApe> Andorin, check your smtp settings
<erUSUL> Andorin: bad server settings ? looks like it times out
<Chr1z> usser: I'm just trying to figure out what all is going to be different from the rhel systems I use daily...
<FabioTheApe> make sure they are correct
<obaid> check logs
<Tyxow> what's the linux-meta?
<MrsApple>  GAAAAH. im so frustrated!! i have installed it 4 times now and if i go on youtube it keeps telling me that i either have java scripting turned off (and we checked its all enabled or whatever) or that we dont have the newest version.
<Andorin> FabioTheApe: I'm pretty sure they are... I have it sending to the smtp server smtp.live.com, which apparently is the right server...
<MrsApple> jrib
<Chr1z> e-DIO-t: Ok... I figured it couldn't be too much difference..
<syed> hiexpo, so was there a fix to my facebook problem?
<Chr1z> Thanks guys.. I appreciate the info...
<usser> Chr1z, not much actually. /etc/network/interfaces in ubuntu controls network settings, not sure of equivalent for RH
<jrib> MrsApple: pastebin the same command I asked you about before
<FabioTheApe> Andorin, I believe you have to make a few other changes too...
<FabioTheApe> like the port...
<e-DIO-t> there was some diff in the "PATH"
<e-DIO-t> yep: up for usser i agree!
<FabioTheApe> but i don't remember exactly, but if you go the gmail help pages there are good directions there
<MrsApple> it says the same thing jrib. :(
<obaid> gmail pop and smtp requires ssl
<jrib> MrsApple: pastebin, I can't see it
<Andorin> I've never had to specify a port for Evolution before...
<Tyxow> sorry.. what's the "linux-meta" ?
<Chr1z> usser: well I could always load rhel at home but for something ar home I believe ubuntu is more up to date :)  some of the rhel packages are a bit old
<syed> dam
<obaid> ?
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367075/ jrib
<obaid> sayed
<syed> oh, well im having problems install pograms
<usser> Chr1z, im not a big fan of redhat or any rpm distro for that matter. one thing i'm sure you'll come to appreciate on ubuntu is apt-get and aptitude
<FabioTheApe> Andorin, I am just asking you to verify that the settings are correct
<jrib> MrsApple: it's still not installed.  Did you install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package with synaptic like I said?
<syed> when ever i do it says package not found or somthing.
<obaid> what problems
<FabioTheApe> if you can't do what i ask you to do then I can't help you
<Andorin> FabioTheApe: I'm pretty sure they are.
<obaid> u do what ?
<Andorin> I've, like, quadruple-checked the smtp address.
<obaid> syed,
<syed> and another problem was firefox wouldnt load facebook after i had put my login information
<e-DIO-t> seya
<Chr1z> usser: yeah..rpm has major dependency problems... you are definately right about that
<FabioTheApe> wait you use gmail?
<doolph> hello
<Belial`> i never ran into dependency problems with rpm distros as of late.
<MrsApple> we tried that one and it didnt work either.
<MrsApple> jrib
<doolph> I have problem with my microphone
<FabioTheApe> and you say the server is smtp.live.com?
<doolph> it is not working any advice?
<syed> obaid,when i try to download or uninstall somthing, it gets to 75% and says package operation failed.
<jrib> MrsApple: not with me.
<Belial`> i think that's just a myth that everyone has kind of stuck with.
<duffydack> Where would one check to see if any problems detecting and loading modules for audio?  dmesg?
<jrib> MrsApple: install the package.  Test.  Pastebin that command.
<usser> Belial`, opensuse 10 YAST package manager was a nightmare. at times took up to an hour just to refresh repo list
<obaid> syed, how do u install/uninstall ?
<FabioTheApe> Andorin, ???
<syed> obaid, i use ubuntu software center
<doolph> hello
<Andorin> FabioTheApe: No, I'm trying to get it working for both Gmail and Hotmail, though Hotmail is more important at the moment.
<doolph> anyone can help me with my sound card?
<FabioTheApe> Oh...
<doolph> my microphone is not working
<moejama> I have Pidgin and Xchat set to start on boot, how can I have them start minimized or better yet to the system tray like in windows ?
<FabioTheApe> I don't know if hotmail supports pop3
<karlzt_> Does this: http://userstyles.org/ exist for chromium?
<MrsApple> jrib, erm. ok.
<syed> obaid, i try terminal sometimes, but it also comes back with errors.
<obaid> syed, probably u have internet problem, that is why your facebook doesn't load well
<jrib> MrsApple: this is the only thing I've asked you to do
<Chr1z> Belial`: It's not quite as common as it was.. but if you upgrade from one rhel version to the next it happens.... especially on certain hardware...  It also happens if you have a webserver running and need a slightly newer version of something... and the rpm isn't available so you do it from source... then use rpm for something that's required by the package later.. it breaks things...
<syed> obaid, but facebook was working on my other computer
<Andorin> FabioTheApe: pop3 would be for receiving email, wouldn't it?
<KristianDK> how do i make an "ip addr add" stay forever, even after reboot?
<FabioTheApe> well if pop3 doesn't work why would smtp>
<karlzt_> I mean an alternative for that
<obaid> can u tell me about the errors, syed
<FabioTheApe> smtp?
<xangua> FabioTheApe: hotmail supports pop3 since almost 1 and half years ago
<moejama> wow the questions are flying in here
<syed> obaid, for facebook or the installation errors.
<FabioTheApe> xangua, oh well that was about the last time i used hotmail
<Andorin> FabioTheApe: I can receive email just fine. Sending it is what doesn't work.
<obaid> nou, ubuntu software center errors, or errors u get during apt-get installations
<sharperguy> Anyone know what the name of the feature is where when you switch to a non-widescreen resolution on a widescreen screen, it puts a black border to fix the aspect ratio?
<xangua> moejama: enable pidgin and x chat tray icons
<Trek> Andorin, are you having issues with hotmail and email clients?
<FabioTheApe> ehh... i have to go.
<Chr1z> Belial`: rpm works well for the most part.... yum updates usually are flawless for me as well.. just on occasion it screws up.. but when it does it seems to screw up bad...
<Andorin> Trek: Yeah. When I try to send email through both Gmail and Hotmail with Evolution, it hangs on "sending message 1 of 1" for a while then fails.
<FabioTheApe> i try not to hang out at work naymore then i have too
<Trek> AndorinL: when sending through which client?  Gmail, hotmail, or both?
<Andorin> Trek: Both.
<obaid> Andorin, i am sure it is setting issue, evolution works fine for me @ gmail
<syed> obaid, well for the installation, like i said, i get package peration failed or somthing
<Trek> Andorin: first, I was unaware that Hotmail lets you use external email clients
<obaid> syed, i cant understand that error, in detail plz
<Andorin> obaid: Well, it would probably help if I pointed out that I've never found an absolutely definitive guide on setting this sort for thing up.
<Andorin> Trek: Yes, it does.
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367083/ jrib
<syed> obaid, one sec.
<Trek> Andorin: second, are you sure that you're set up correctly with the settings for both?
<obaid> there are many guides out there, if you move you search google Andorin
<Andorin> Trek: To the extent of my knowledge, yes.
<kiwiman> hey it's me !
<syed> obaid,will a screenshot do?
<jrib> MrsApple: great.  Now restart your browser and pastebin the contents of about:plugins
<obaid> nou, paste errors at pastebin
<syed> k
<syed> obaid, here is what i get
<syed> installArchives() failed: (Reading database ...
<syed> (Reading database ... 5%
<syed> (Reading database ... 10%
<syed> (Reading database ... 15%
<syed> (Reading database ... 20%
<syed> (Reading database ... 25%
<syed> (Reading database ... 30%
<syed> (Reading database ... 35%
<obaid> lol
<syed> (Reading database ... 40%
<syed> (Reading database ... 45%
<obaid> i said pastebin syed
<syed> (Reading database ... 50%
<obaid> not here
<Andorin> obaid: Google is how I get my info, but still, I haven't found a good source of info about it.
<syed> (Reading database ... 55%
<syed> (Reading database ... 60%
<kiwiman> ;D
<syed> (Reading database ... 65%
<Andorin> And wtf @ spam
<syed> (Reading database ... 70%
<heauxbag> pastie
<baba_bubba> omg
<syed> (Reading database ... 75%
<syed> (Reading database ... 80%
<Andorin> syed
<kiwiman> :D lol
<Andorin> Knock it off
<obaid> loooool
<obaid> poor
<edogawa> ROFL
<obaid> hehe
<futurama140> Could someone help me through installing an old windows game through wine? im having some issues and i dont know where to start.
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367084/ jrib
<arand> futurama140: have you had a look at the wine appdb?
<unperson> What's the deal with hardware decoding of video in Ubuntu (say, karmic)?  Am I correct in assuming that hardware decoding will be used by the major players (mplayer, totem, xine, and vlc) for formats my nvidia chipset supports?  Or would I have to do something special (beyond enabling the restricted drivers) to enable it?
<olskolirc> what is the command line for me to use to bring up my graphic card settings and pick "recommended"
<urlwallace> I need software to make the keys click when pressed google my head hurt.Please
<obaid> Xorg --configure ??
<syed> my bad, i didnt no what a paste bin was.
<futurama140> arand: yes and it doesnt make any sense to me. i just started using ubuntu and it seems every single thing i do there are undocumented problems.
<jrib> MrsApple: one minute (multitasking)
<obaid> paste.ubuntu.com
<MrsApple> np. thank you so much jrib!!!
<syed> obaid, alright
<futurama140> arand: at any rate the wineappdb doesnt talk about my various issues.
<erUSUL> obaid: only one - is -configure
<obaid> urlwallace, why u want your keys to click when u press them
<syed> obaid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/367085/
<unperson> I gather that hardware acceleration for video decoding is tied up with a library called vdpau, but it isn't clear to me how that may or may not be used in Ubuntu.
<urlwallace> obald mushy keyboard miss alt of them.I have great keyboarding skills have had click keys until this leyboard
<usser> unperson, vdpau is pretty recent its not included in karmic. Newest mplayer supports it but im not sure if its going to make it into 10.04
<macman_> anyone using a dell studio 17 inch .. if so how is it going for you and have you found any issues with it .. im getting mine on tuesday .. currently im on a dell precision m90 running ubuntu .. also for anyone else .. i asked this in #ubuntu-offtopic and i got no reply
<urlwallace> sory spelling
<syed> obaid, is there a way i can ping facebook?
<obaid> ping facebook.com
<unperson> usser, So the bottom line is that for a default install with restricted nvidia drivers and appropriate codec libraries added (w32codecs, etc.) all decoding will still be done in software, not using the hardware decoding features of the video chipset?
<futurama140> arand: i want to install the original fallout game from and ISO, its a win98 game. can you help me?
<Trek> obaid syed: why would you need to ping facebook?
<syed> Trek, to see if i get a single from facebook
<jrib> MrsApple: alright back.  Yeah, the libflashplayer.so isn't getting installed.  Let's remove it and go with the adobe one
<syed> trek, beacuse it wont load after i put my login information in.
<Trek> syed, could be system lag on their end
<usser> unperson, well you can always switch your video rendered from xv to gl or gl2(thats what its called in mplayer anyways) then it'll be accelerated
<usser> *renderer
<Trek> syed, i can access facebook fine, hence why I asked
<obaid> syed, i am able to install prism-facebook without problems, sudo apt-get install prism-facebook
<syed> obaid, alright
<unperson> usser, So this goes out of my depth...but I would think that would only accelerate the drawing, not the decoding.
<MrsApple> jrib, ok. ill let you know when its done.
<usser> unperson, yes thats true.
<syed> obaid, i think i still get an error.
<jrib> MrsApple: so: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree, then download: http://www.adobe.com/go/fp10_linux_deb and double click on the resulting deb
<syed> trek, i tried logging in but it wont let me.
<arand> futurama140: I can only give general hints... One thing you might want to test is the "playonlinux" package, which is meant to simplify wine configuration..
<Trek> syed, does it return an error, or just hang on the login page with a "loading" thing?
<usser> unperson, or you can actually compile latest mplayer or whatever other player that supports vdpau by hand
<unperson> usser, right
<syed> trek, it hang on the login page with a loading thing.
<syed> obaid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/367088/
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367089/ jrib
<unperson> usser, One day perhaps I'll get that desperate/inspired, but today is not that day.  ;-)
<ventz> Is there a way to store the ssh known_hosts without encrypting them?
<arand> futurama140: on second note, seems like it only has premade settings for fallout3, so might not be that useful
<ventz> ii use known_hosts to generate a dynamic tab-completed ssh list, and it's kind of breaking it completely
<jrib> MrsApple: you installed the .deb from adobe and restarted your browser before you checked that page?
<MasterMatan> i have problem with "sudo apt-get moo"
<syed> trek, it says reading static.ak.fbcdn.net and goes to a white page.
<obaid> syed, :@:@:@ i wrote to you: sudo apt-get install prism-facebook
<obaid> INSTALL
<Trek> syed, is it possible your internet is just slow?  i have that same issue...
<syed> obaid k.
<MrsApple> jrib, yeah....
<Trek> obaid: he did that the second time, read the pastebin past the first operation
<jrib> MrsApple: aptitude search '~i~nflash'
<syed> trek, other websites load real quick.
<obaid> ops
<syed> obaid, ty i got it
<Trek> syed: consider: other websites don't get the server load that facebook does
<syed> Trek, true.
<obaid> what is fgfs-base
<Trek> syed: as such, other sites load fast, facebook usually has a 5-10 second load time for me as well
<MrsApple> what is aptitude search? jrib
<Trek> syed: and I get 2.5 Megabyte download speeds
<sayed1> why srt files can't read in arabic????
<syed> trek, i get 20mbps download speeds.
<futurama140> arand i suppose i might just try downloading fallout3 then and try to get that to work. i might just have to go back to a windows distro, it might crash and be an open target for hacks, but at least things work.
<obaid> syed, you have got broken package manager
<syed> obaid, can i fix it?
<syed> trek, facebook worked well before, it just the problem just came up to me.
<rros> I'm trying to install mod_passenger alongside mod_php5, but they both depend on different apache mpm modules. How can I install them both at the same time on karmic?
<Trek> syed: 20megabits per second is your speed.  that converts to maybe a 150 kilobytes per second speed
<sayed1> why srt files can't read in arabic????
<Trek> syed: you tried clearing your web cache, your cookies, closed your internet browser, and restarted your computer?
<syed> trek, i c.
<sayed1> can anybody help
<syed> trek, yep.
<obaid> first fix your package manager
<arand> futurama140: If it's a fairly light game, running it in a virtual machine is also an option.
<wasutton3> is there a way to use a 3g modem to make a phone call?
<jens___> Hi! My mouse keeps on freezing in ubuntu 9.10, anyway to solve it?
<jrib> MrsApple: it's a command that lists stuff, pastebin the result
<obaid> if it supports voice, wasutton3
<sayed1> why srt files can't read in arabic????
<syed> obaid, how casn i fix my package manger. i dont even no how to, do  i uninstall and reinstall?
<wasutton3> obaid: what software would be required?
<obaid> 1 minute syed,  i am googling for you
<syed> obaid, ty.
<obaid> wasutton3, does your 3g modem supports voice, or just data ?
<obaid> syed, sudo apt-get -f install
<zavi> n youtube etc. any ideas?
<sharperguy> Anyone know what the name of the feature is where when you switch to a non-widescreen resolution on a widescreen screen, it puts a black border to fix the aspect ratio?
<MrsApple> here are the results: i   adobe-flashplugin               - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10 jrib.
<obaid> syed,  then sudo apt-get clean
<obaid> syed, then sudo apt-get update
<jrib> MrsApple: dpkg -L adobe-flashplugin
<zavi> I can't go full-screen on youtube etc. any ideas?
<sleepr> i have a problem, i want to install ubuntu server 32bit version, but i dont have any cd/dvd that i can burn nor can i boot from a usb-stick. can i download a live iso and run from within the regular ubuntu desktop version, and install from just my hdd??
<wasutton3> obaid: i havnt got one yet. I am working on installing a mini pci express 3g modem into my asus and i was wondering if it was possible. as that would make a choice for me
<wasutton3> short answer yes
<syed> obaid, i did
<obaid> wasutton3, my brother just installed mini pci express 3g modem to his IBM thinkpad t61p, it requires little work, you have to extend antennas to monitor, and buy sim card holder
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367094/ jrib
<obaid> syed, all ?
<sayed1> how to make srt files in arabic plz ???
<obaid> wasutton3, you need to google for the softwares, i am not aware of them
<jrib> MrsApple: good.  Now: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<syed> obaid, i did all of them, -f install worked, the clean and update didnt
<wasutton3> obaid: that i have no probelm with
<obaid> syed, restart
<syed> k
<MrsApple> /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.17/firefox.sh jrib
<zavi> Can anyone help I can't go full-screen on youtube etc I'm using xubuntu
<sayed1> obaid: can u help me plz
<wasutton3> where would i find information about ubuntu 10.4
<guntbert> !lucid | wasutton3
<jrib> !lucid | wasutton3
<ubottu> wasutton3: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<obaid> sayed1, what is srt file ?
<sayed1> obaid:  a subtitle file
<sleepr> i have a problem, i want to install ubuntu server 32bit version, but i dont have any cd/dvd that i can burn nor can i boot from a usb-stick. can i download a live iso and run from within the regular ubuntu desktop version, and install from just my hdd?? :D
<jrib> MrsApple: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<obaid> sayed1, you mean you got arabic subtitles not showing in the movie ?
<FoolishOwl> Hello. I've been having trouble with a wired connection to a router, in Ubuntu. It seems to be mostly just http that it has trouble with. The wired connection works fine in Windows. Wireless works well in both OSes. Could it be a kernel module issue?
<sayed1> obaid:  it appears in symbols
<obaid> sleepr, can your box boot from network
<obaid> sayed1, which movie player you are using ?
<sayed1> obaid:  vlc
<sleepr> i have wired internet to it
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367098/ jrib
<FoolishOwl> Come to think of it, how can I check what kernel modules are in use?
<sleepr> obaid: but i dont have any removable media to initialize the installation
<jrib> MrsApple: readlink -f /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<obaid> FoolishOwl, modprobe -l
<obaid> sleepr, you can do 1 way
<Fudge> trying to figure out why lspci lists my friends broadcom wireless but the interface isnt created, can i just create it for him and get network manager to manage it?
<obaid> sleepr, plug your box hdd drive in another PC as removeable drive, boot ubuntu server on that PC and install to external hdd
<sayed1> obaid: and when i open the subtitle file gedit can't read
<FoolishOwl> obaid, thanks. Is there handling of http at the kernel module level?
<rros> I'm trying to install the apache2 module mod_passenger alongside mod_php5, but they both depend on different apache mpm modules. How can I install them both at the same time on karmic?
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367100/, i think i did something wrong...
<MrsApple> jrib
<obaid> FoolishOwl, no http is service
<sleepr> obaid: this is the only desktop box, my others computers are laptops :X
<obaid> FoolishOwl, i am not sure
<obaid> sleepr, laptop works too
 * lwieise87 is away: Gone away for now‎
<syed> obaid, i did sudo apt-get -f install and it worked, but sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get update didnt work.
<dl0c> whats the latest iptables?
<jrib> MrsApple: it's ok.  Now: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<FoolishOwl> obaid, fair enough. At this point I'd like to narrow it down enough to post a coherent bug report.
<dl0c> i have 1.3.8
<dl0c> is that why i cant INPUT a port?
<jrib> !away > lwieise87
<ubottu> lwieise87, please see my private message
<sleepr> obaid: i cant plug in the hdd to any other computer, i dont have the needed equipment :x
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367101/ jrib
<albertolempira> hey guys, i
<jrib> MrsApple: great.  select 2
<obaid> sleepr, then forget it
<Alice_> #join /yooook
<obaid> lol
<sleepr> obaid: heh ok :(
<MrsApple> jrib, Using '/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' to provide 'firefox-flashplugin'.
<jrib> MrsApple: close all instances of your browser and paste about:plugins
<obaid> syed, i cannot help you for now, not enough information about error
<Guest67694> should ORPHAN symlinks show like normal symlinks or in red?
<syed> obaid, thats alright, thx for trying though
<jrib> Guest67694: is that an opinion question? :P  I think by default they show as a different color
<jolaren> how do I enter recovery mode on ubuntu?
<obaid> guest_22, get a name
<jrib> jolaren: reboot, select "recovery mode" at the grub menu
<albertolempira> hey guys i´ve been using a huawei e1552 with kubuntu, but suddenly it stoped working someone have any idea of what could happened? thanks
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367104/ jrib
<obaid> Guest67694,
<arand> jolaren: hold down shift to get to the boot menu
<jolaren> jrib; but i dont see a grub menu
<jrib> MrsApple: erm, interesting
<jrib> jolaren: are you using grub 1 or 2?
<Guest67694> since some updates they show like normal and nor red for me
<obaid> albertolempira, check logs
<jrib> MrsApple: close all your browser instances and pastebin "ps -ef | grep firefox"
<jolaren> grub 1 i think jrib
<obaid> jolaren, keep pressing Esc on boot
<albertolempira> obaid sorry if i´m a little dumb but how do i do that?
<arand> jolaren: shift is for grub2, fyi
<jolaren> obaid; that bring me to bois
<jolaren> obaid; bios
<obaid> when you boot your PC/Laptop, after bios part passes, keep pressing Escape, this intrupts the grub from loading OS and showes menu
<futurama140>  SOMEONE README http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367106/ jrib
<jrib> MrsApple: that means firefox is still running
<jrib> futurama140: you're more likely to get help if you include a summary of the issue with your link
<albertolempira> obaid sorry if i´m a little dumb but how do i do that?
<zenyatta> futurama: you tried envy?
<jrib> MrsApple: you closed firefox, ran the command, and THEN opened a new firefox to pastebin right?
<futurama140> zenyatta: i have no idea what that is.
<dl0c> iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<dl0c> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<dl0c> what does that mean?
<kurou> Has anyone gotten Strata40 working in Firefox?
<MrsApple> i did. i killed it now im going to run the command line again. hold on a sec please. jrib
<kaduk> Hi
<MrsApple> apple    25274 23756  0 14:44 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox jrib
<kaduk> how to remove stupid pissaudio?
<zenyatta> futurerama: its a program which MIGHT install the correct drivers for you - its worked for me in the past http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<mib_mib> hi guys, i did an ssh -L 3000:localhost:3000 myname@myserver, and i killed it on my local machine - but when i try to do it again, it says bind: address in use. I am sure i killed it properly on my machine how do i kill it?
<jrib> MrsApple: good
<kaduk> from Ubuntu
<genetic> wu do you see this...looking
<kaduk> Ok, How to remove PissAudio without losing volume control applet on Ubuntu ?
<thefirstnickname> yes Genetic
<olskolirc> heyyyy genetic
<olskolirc> hey nickname
<futurama140> zenyatta: i will try that, just a sec.
<kaduk> Ok, How to remove PissAudio without losing volume control applet on Ubuntu ?
<jrib> kaduk: no such thing as pissaudio
<mib_mib> can someone help?
<kaduk> jrib, Pulseaudio
<GB00> Can someone help me? I seem to have a rather strange problem with video and audio.  If I try to play video and/or music anywhere, it goes at 3x speed, and the sound is not working.
<jrib> kaduk: I know.
<kaduk> jrib, Pulseaudio Pissaudio does not matter, same crap
<jrib> kaduk: k
<kaduk> jrib, I want to remove that virus from my system without losing  volume control applet which is somehow not included anymore in packages
<rros> Is it safe to install a 10.04 package in 9.10?
<MrsApple> ok.... when your not busy whats next? lol
<Guest67694> i did 'ln -s 1 2', no matter if 1 exists or not, 'l 2' always looks the same to me ( 2 -> 1) with 2 in lightblue or something and 1 in grey. i can take a screensot if it helps.
<warriorforgod> mib_mib: does the process appear when you ps -ef | grep ssh?
<kaduk> Ok, How to remove PissAudio virus without losing volume control applet on Ubuntu ?
<Raz0r> rros of course its safe, but just to be totally sure make backups
<jrib> MrsApple: pastebin the about:plugins now that we are sure firefox restarted
<mib_mib> warriorforgod: only /usr/bin/ssh-agent -l appears (and grep ssh)
<maco> kaduk: i think you misspelled pulseaudio. also, it's not a virus. and um, you can't :)
<olskolirc> what is the command line for me to use to bring up my graphic card settings and pick "recommended"
<maco> kaduk: you can thank gnome for deciding that pulseaudio is how all gnome stuff works
<maco> kaduk: you could switch to kde...
<olskolirc> where is our bot?
<maco> olskolirc: xrandr ?
<SunmanXII> Hello, I am trying to edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst to include my windows partition
<SunmanXII> how do i know what to put as root
<olskolirc> that doesn't help maco thanks
<SunmanXII> i tried root (hd0,1) as suggested - but its not right
<kaduk> maco, gnome has nothing to do with PissAudio
<maco> kaduk: yes it does
<docmax> hi, can i somehow completly disable the gnome toolbar and replace it with avant window manager?
<kaduk> maco, anyway on Debian its not mandatory to use it
<maco> kaduk: gnome decided that pulseaudio was THE audio server for gnome
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367111/ jrib
<kaduk> maco, there is still applet that allows control of volume over alsa
<maco> kaduk: gnome's volume control panel in 2.28 *needs* pulseaudio
<maco> er, applet
<kaduk> maco, which is somehow removed from Ubuntu packages
<maco> kaduk: on debian, are you by chance using an OLD version of gnome that still had that?
<SunmanXII> or, in general how can i figure out what (hdX,Y) my windows partition is?
<maco> like 2.26?
<maco> kaduk: if you go back to 9.04 and never upgrade to a newer version of gnome than 2.26, you can have the old non-pulseaudio applet
<kaduk> maco, 2.28 tar.gz has control for volume
<mlopezqc> docmax: install AWN and then right click the panel you want to remove and click Remove Panel
<kaduk> maco, that works with alsa
<infid> when does the next ubuntu come out?
<maco> if you say so *shrug* ive not heard that
<docmax> mlopezqc, i cant remove the last panel
<maco> infid: april 29
<jolaren> Do you guys have any smart way of solving my problem ? => / is using 100.0% of 2.29GB
<defy> hello
<kaduk> maco, its been removed by Ubuntu since they want to use PissAudio
<maco> jolaren: get a bigger / ?
<sleepr> how come when i run fluxbox instead of gnome i cant access my wireless?
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my problem of editing menu.lst?
<maco> kaduk: would you please stop using bad language already?
<jolaren> maco; how?
<defy> i'm trying to connect to a cliq but adb devices is showing "?????  no permissions"
<maco> jolaren: boot from a live cd and resize your partition using gparted
<mlopezqc> docmax: is the option disabled?
<docmax> mlopezqc, yes
<jrib> MrsApple: well, we can either try to figure out why firefox isn't looking for flash where it is or you can just copy the libflashplayer.so yourself to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<MTec007> Im trying to find my menu.lst for grub. its not located at /boot/grub
<kaduk> maco, I am not swearing
<jolaren> maco; got no cd-rom reader ;/
<ian_> could someone tell me how to install google earth on ubuntu 9.10?
<kaduk> maco, yet
<maco> jolaren: in that case, a live usb
<me777> http://me777.de/ubuntu-ln-ls.png here is my 'orphan symlink shows as normal link'-problen as screenshot.
<MrsApple> jrib, whats easier? i think ill just copy it.
<zenyatta> futurerama: GL i gotta go - hope it worked for you :)
<mlopezqc> docmax: are you using a recent installation, are you ar home?
<powergoal> runing ubuntu 9.10, installed texmaker to do my latex stuff. but the spellcheck feature doesn't function, I get the error "Error: Can't open the dictionary"  I have downloded a dictionary and pointed the configuration to it, but it still throws this error.  Anyone know how to get spellcheck working on TexMaker ?
<MrsApple> jrib, where do i copy that to? if your not busy would you mind guiding me through that as well?
<maco> kaduk: stop using that word, and dont start using worse swear words, else you'll be kicked (though that might not be a bad thing...)
<FoolishOwl> ian_, you can install it via Medibuntu.
<FoolishOwl> ian_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ian_> okay, thanks.
<docmax> mlopezqc, sure im home
<jrib> MrsApple: ~/.mozilla/plugins means /home/apple/.mozilla/plugins  (I think your username is apple)
<frose> bjdbfjdbfvd
<kaduk> maco, You mean stop using PA word?
<will_> hey guys. where's the compiz irc channel? #compiz or ##compiz doesn't work
<mlopezqc> docmax: strange, what ubuntu version are u using?
<docmax> mlopezqc, 9.10
<jrib> !compiz | will_
<ubottu> will_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<maco> kaduk: if you call it "pulseaudio" fine. but please stop saying the bad word for urine. and i was just saying that if you start saying the worse swear words, thatll likely draw attention from an op
<jrib> will_: it's there...
<will_> jirb: really? i could swear i'm the only one in that room (i.e. it created it on my entering)... maybe it was a glitch
<MrsApple> we dont have a folder entitled plugins... should we just create one?
<MrsApple> jfib
<MTec007> Im trying to find my menu.lst for grub. its not located at /boot/grub  this is a new install not an upgrade, 9.10. i want to completely skip the boot menu, as i dont need to see it
<jrib> MrsApple: yes
<will_> jirb: wow, it's working now. thanks, must've been a glitch :P
<MrsApple> ok. hold on a sec jrib.
<kaduk> maco, are you fan of PA ?
<mlopezqc> docmax: when you right click the panel, what does appears?
<maco> kaduk: i think it gets a lot more hate than it deserves. it works fine if you don't misconfigure it.
<sleepr> oops. almost added a 27gb swap :x
<PrototypeX29A> how about calling it urineAudio?
<maco> kaduk: well, and if your hardware and drivers don't suck
<albertolempira> hey guys i´ve been using a huawei e1552 with kubuntu, but suddenly it stoped working someone have any idea of what could happened? thanks
<PrototypeX29A> that would be kind of a compromise
<maco> kaduk: most of the things people blame on pulsaudio are really just that they have terrible sound drivers
<MTec007> sleepr, thats overkill:)
<kaduk> maco, actually it did not work on any of my systems, never with different drivers and drifferent distributions I was usually removing it
<docmax> mlopezqc, "delete panel" is grayed out
<MrsApple> libflashplayer.so <-- where can i get this?
<MrsApple> jrib
<kaduk> maco, now in the Ubuntu case its not possible to remove it, since you lose volume control applet included in gnome
<sleepr> MTec007: haha yes a bit :D
<mlopezqc> albertolempira: it happens that huawei is a chinese sh***, stop using that.
<maco> kaduk: my answer to gnome issues tends to be "use kde" so...
<jrib> MrsApple: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
<albertolempira> mlopezqc but it was working fine...
<kurou> Has anyone gotten Strata40 working in Firefox?
<Zhenya> hi  guys, any midi specialists in here? I'm trying to hook my midi keyboard/sequencer to kubuntu but no luck
<twig11> I need help with a rhythmbox bug. After I cancelled the download of a large podcast on a feed to which I had subscribed, it disappeared from the list of podcasts in the feed but kept downloading. I moved the target file and restarted rhythmbox; as soon as rhythmbox started, it gave me a "downloading" notification, and continued downloading, apparently to the original location. I deleted the target file and went so far as to delete the feed i
<MrsApple> ok jrib i copied that into the new plugins folder i created.
<twig11> tself from rhythmbox, then logged out and in again, to no avail. When rhythmbox launches, it starts downloading the same podcast without a hitch. How can I fix this?
<Disc> Hello, How do I run palimpsest disk utility as root?
<jrib> MrsApple: then just restart the browser
<jolaren> maco; cant boot from usb ;p
<mlopezqc> albertolempira: shure, I don't doub't it but like everything else they do, it stop working with no reason
<maco> jolaren: :-/  take the hard drive out, put it in an enclosure, and modify the partition table from a different machine?
<mlopezqc> docmax: I'm trying to figure out what happens with it
<mlopezqc> docmax: is very strange
<jolaren> maco; yer I should do that.. but I have no other machine ;/
<Zhenya> so no midi pimps in here?
<MrsApple> jrib, ok. i restarted it.
<jrib> MrsApple: and?
<albertolempira> mlopezqc the thing is, that works perfectly on windows...
<maco> jolaren: find a friend to help. you cant resize the partition off of which you are running. it will corrupt. you need some way to resize yoru partitions. i wouldnt let / be less than 5GB. i prefer 10GB
<MrsApple> still cant use youtube.
<futurama140> zenyatta: well thats a nice app for future reference but ive already got the driver i need installed, so the problems remain. thanks for trying though.
<jrib> MrsApple: about:plugins?
<Disc> Hello, How do I run palimpsest disk utility as root?
<futurama140> http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367120/ jrib
<jrib> MrsApple: that's pretty weird.  Did you check that the browser did in fact close using ps -ef ?
<jrib> MrsApple: also, you included the '.' in .mozilla?
<jellow> any P2P apps that support I2P ? ("apart from vuze")
<Johnny1> Whenever I plug in my iPod Touch, I have it set to open up F-Spot. How do I change that?
<M1DLGpc> I have re-installed (from scratch) my XP partition on a dual boot machine, I no-longer have grub or it's not visible) how do i repair it?
<futurama140> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<MrsApple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367122/ jrib
<M1DLGpc> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> MrsApple: no, remember what we did last time?  close firefox, run "ps -ef | grep firefox" to make sure it turned off, then test flash
<M1DLGpc> good guess (pats own back)
<futurama140> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<Johnny1> Whenever I plug in my iPod Touch, I have it set to open up F-Spot. How do I change that?
<_Tristan> my themes are all broken (the controls mainly) and I have a live cd. What files/folders should I copy over?
<jrib> !repeat | futurama140, Johnny1
<ubottu> futurama140, Johnny1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<albertolempira> hey guys can somebody help me with a huawei modem?
<futurama140> Johnny1: try right clicking on the ipod in the file system, go to properties, and change the program it opens with
<jrib> MrsApple: also when you start it this time, try starting it from a terminal by typing "firefox"
<twig11> What do I do to Rhythmbox to stop a podcast download that no longer appears in the feed list, has been canceled, but keeps downloading?
<MrsApple> apple    25704 25687  0 15:09 pts/2    00:00:00 grep firefox
<futurama140> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<MrsApple> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/367124/
<MrsApple> both received from firefox being opened from termial
<jrib> MrsApple: was there terminal output?  What does « ls -l ~/.mozilla/libflashplayer.so » return?
<jrib> MrsApple: was there terminal output?  What does « ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/ » return? (typo)
<sayed1> i can't make subtitle files read in arabic
<futurama140> README: http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<mlopezqc> albertolempira: did you read http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=1083
<MrsApple> jrib, total 10028
<MrsApple> -rw-r--r-- 1 apple apple 10248336 2009-12-08 18:57 libflashplayer.so
<jrib> MrsApple: no terminal output?
<Plurnay> what do i add in fstab to add my HD that as windows and all my music on it
<jrib> !ntfs > Plurnay
<ubottu> Plurnay, please see my private message
<sayed1>  i can't make subtitle files read in arabic
<sayed1>  i can't make subtitle files read in arabic
<sayed1> can anybody help?
<blakkheim> !arabic > sayed1
<ubottu> sayed1, please see my private message
<MrsApple> jrib, which are you talking about? ls -l ~/.mozilla/Plugins/ or ps -ef | grep firefox
<ta_> I still cant get the extended desktop to work with ubuntu. I have a monitor connected directly to the mother board, and a second monitor connected to an external video card with DVI. how can I know which are the video cards?
<jrib> MrsApple: when you ran "firefox" to start it
<futurama140> README: http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<jrib> MrsApple: erm.  linux is case-sensitive.  "Plugins" needs to be "plugins"
<MrsApple> my bad, ok which command did you want me to run again?
<sayed1> i can't make subtitle files read in arabic
<albertolempira> hey guys i´ve been using a huawei e1552 with kubuntu, but suddenly it stoped working someone have any idea of what could happened? thanks
<sayed1> i can't make subtitle files read in arabic
<jrib> MrsApple: I must go.  Just re-ask your question explaining you've dropped libflashplayer.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins/ if it's still not working
<MrsApple> jrib,  my bad, ok which command did you want me to run again?
<Devrethman> Where's the setting to make mounted drives not show up on the desktop?
<ta_> I have these video cards. I cannot configure extended desktop. It freezes and the screens go black. Any help will be much appreciated.   http://pastebin.com/m70f9f599
<Zer> Say, what user does the actual HTTP retrieval of things occur under, for Synaptic, apt-get, etc.?
<Zer> Is it always root?
<jrib> !icons | Devrethman
<ubottu> Devrethman: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ubuntu> I am setting up a 5TB+ partititon with a gpt partition table. The drive is comprised of 4x2TB in RAID5. To boot from this drive, I must have 2 boot partitionsa: a Dell Utility Partition (94.1Mb), and a FAT32 partition (2.01Gb) at the beginning of the drive. The placement of the Dell Utility partition is from sector 63 to 192779, The placement of the FAT32 partition should be from sector 192780 to 4401809. This is easy to set up using fdisk, however, there
<ubuntu> is no gpt support in fdisk. I am trying to use parted, but cannot figure out how to define a partition by sector. Any ideas?
<jrib> MrsApple: it was just "firefox" after closing all the windows.  It may explain why it doesn't like your plugin
<sayed1> i can't make subtitle files read in arabic help plz
<lacita> I am setting up a 5TB+ partititon with a gpt partition table. The drive is comprised of 4x2TB in RAID5. To boot from this drive, I must have 2 boot partitionsa: a Dell Utility Partition (94.1Mb), and a FAT32 partition (2.01Gb) at the beginning of the drive. The placement of the Dell Utility partition is from sector 63 to 192779, The placement of the FAT32 partition should be from sector 192780 to 4401809. This is easy to set up using fdisk, however, there
<lacita> is no gpt support in fdisk. I am trying to use parted, but cannot figure out how to define a partition by sector. Any ideas?
<futurama140> README: http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2
<sayed1> i can't make subtitle files read in arabic help plz
<sayed1> i can't make subtitle files read in arabic help plz
<lacita> futurama140: what type of card?
<Zer> sayed1: What do you mean by subtitle files?
<lacita> sayed1: that sounds like a problem with the subtitle file.
<futurama140> lacita: radeon geforce 210, the only slimline one :P
<lacita> futurama140: what kind of drivers are you running?
<lacita> restricted?
<d5j9> Is suspend supposed to work in Wubi?
<futurama140> lacita: im running the 195 beta drivers from nvidia right now, ive tried every availible driver that radeon has released.
<lacita> futurama140: have you tried the restricted drivers?
<lacita> d5j9: don't suspend.
<d5j9> lacita: why?
<futurama140> lacita: i believe so, but they dont support 3d acceleration if i remember right.
<Some_Person> Why isn't Java working in Epiphany?
<lacita> futurama140: sounds about right. make sure you have the latest drivers selected.
<lacita> futurama140: google says that audio problems are normally attributed to this card. Any audio issues?
<lacita> BRB
<futurama140> lacita: right. i just got the beta drivers that were released just like a week ago. the problem is i just dropped a bunch of money i dont have on this card because my legacy ATI card wouldnt support 3d, so either way, i cant get anything to work.
<mcqueen> hi, what is the best software for web design like frontpage?
<SunmanXII> hi
<futurama140> lacita: no, no audio issues.
<militant> so um, my window selector ... how do i resize it so it takes up the full available space on the bottom panel?
<nick__> join #wireless
<lacita> futurama140: hold on, I'll be right back.
<SunmanXII> i am having trouble getting GRUB to detect my windows partition... can anyone help?
<nick__> #join wireless
<nick__> poo...
<SunmanXII> hello?
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mcqueen> hi, what is the best software for web design like frontpage?
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mcqueen> t u erUSUL
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my GRUB problem? trying to get it to find my windows partition
<kurou> mcqueen: try kompozer
<Sprid> sup guys!
<SunmanXII> anyone?
<tico> hellooooooooo
<Sprid> hmmm looks like theyre tired of helping xD
<SunmanXII> yea tell me about it
<Sprid> well mine is a GRUB I cant figure
<Sprid> *issue
<tico> hello somebady can help with a program named MIXXX   MIXXX.org
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<al1irv> why do some docs come gzipped, what's the rationale?
<erUSUL> al1irv: so they take less space
<tico> i got an error X Error: BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) 1
<erUSUL> al1irv: less can view gzipped docs
<kurou> Sprid: Run  "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and tell me the results. (use paste.ubuntu.com)
<futurama140_> lacita: internet cut out, im back
<SunmanXII1> helloo?
<MTecknology> How do I disable composite in X?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | SunmanXII1
<ubottu> SunmanXII1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MTecknology> since xorg.conf isn't around anymore
<erUSUL> MTecknology: do not run compiz ?
<MTecknology> erUSUL: no
<SunmanXII1> erUSUL: im not running karmic... and i edited grub the way an instruction manual told me. the menu option showed up but when i press to boot it doesnt do anything
<speedxxxcore> if I like to get terminal on boot? what keystroke to hold at boot?
<erUSUL> SunmanXII1: paste yopur menu.lst in a pastebin
<MTecknology> erUSUL: any ideas how to do that?
<___Cat___> ok... something for analytical minds, I need to figure this out and i'm way too tired :( would be awesome if anyone can help .... need to anyone figure out the best way to get as many green squares in as few horizontal rows as possible with this: http://i50.tinypic.com/2d8kvfl.png
<SunmanXII1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m25d93566
<erUSUL> MTecknology: disable the desktop effects... i do not know what you want to achieve
<tato_> does anyone know how to get java to work in elinks2
<xapel> I have wordpress running on localhost. If I go to the site from localhost the pages display fine. If I access it from other computers on my home LAN the pages look funny (like the css and imges are missing). What could be the problem?
<___Cat___> i feel like going to sleep on my keyboard:(
<soreau> ___Cat___: What does that have to do with ubuntu?
<___Cat___> nothing but i couldnt think of any other channels :/
<jami> xapel: does it use a named host config?
<morphix> xapel: in your code you have set the images to http://localhost/bla/bla instead of "images/image.ggf"
<erUSUL> ___Cat___: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xapel> jami: what do you mean?
<___Cat___> thanks
<warriorforgod> xapel: /join #wordpress
<xapel> morphix: probably because I have a symlink from /var/www/ to >/web/wordpress
<al1irv> erUSUL, they don't seem like very big files
<ekim> what would you guys say about the minimum specs for running ubuntu?  And actually doing stuff with it.
<erUSUL> al1irv: ?
<erUSUL> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<jami> xapel: paste your apache vhost config and the source code of the index site with the broken links
<jami> xapel: or join #wordpress
<xapel> jami: do i have to use pastebin?
<jami> no
<erUSUL> that's without saying
<ekim> yeah, I know what the bare state but what in reality?  Even windoze has min's but not recommended!
<ekim> p3 866hmz with 1gig pc133...okay?
<erUSUL> ekim: for ubuntu i would aim for 1 GiB ram. cpu speed is less important.
<_Tristan> Whoever can help me fix my broken themes gets $30.
<ekim> erUSUL:  thanks for the info.
<kurou> Tristan: what's the problem?
<sleepr> does ubuntu server recognize and automaticly configure my hardware like the desktop version does?
<MTecknology> erUSUL: I want to disable composite in Xorg, not gnome
<MTecknology> erUSUL: I'm just creating an xorg.conf though; I'll just deal with it that way
<xapel> jami: I see what you mean, there are a lot of localhost references in the source of the site. How do I fix this?
<erUSUL> MTecknology: then create a xorg.conf and disable it there
<jami> xapel fix your wordpress config
<erUSUL> MTecknology: "Xorg -configure" will create one resambling the autiomatic configuration it does anyway
<xapel> jami: can you be more specific please?
<militant> anyone know why my app menu won't go all the way to the edge of the screen?  wasting a decent bit of bar space
<erUSUL> MTecknology: with sudo
<jami> xapel: somewhere there you set the baseurl
<kurou> Can anybody help me fix StrataBuddy for Firefox 3.6.2? It doesn't work at all.
<erUSUL> militant: move it ?
<_Tristan> kurou: all themes were missing from my appearence dialog. I copied everything from /usr/share/themes to ~/.themes, and now the window borders are back but the controls are still missing
<xapel> jami: thanks, I will have a look
<militant> erUSUL: i have, it won't drag all the way over
<erUSUL> militant: then dunno
<militant> indicator applet takes up a lot of space if it's in the wrong spot on the bar too.  *shrug*
<kurou> _Tristan: All of them?
<ta_> what is the file I need to modify in order to add repositories?
<rafi> olllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mkanyicy> ta_, /etc/sources.list
<Jorophose> is there any way to "rollback" an ext4 partition to ext3?
<lacita> futurama140: i'm back
<lacita> I am setting up a 5TB+ partititon with a gpt partition table. The drive is comprised of 4x2TB in RAID5. To boot from this drive, I must have 2 boot partitionsa: a Dell Utility Partition (94.1Mb), and a FAT32 partition (2.01Gb) at the beginning of the drive. The placement of the Dell Utility partition is from sector 63 to 192779, The placement of the FAT32 partition should be from sector 192780 to 4401809. This is easy to set up using fdisk, however, there
<lacita> is no gpt support in fdisk. I am trying to use parted, but cannot figure out how to define a partition by sector. Any ideas?
<FloodBot4> lacita: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jorophose> or could I just cut all the files into another partition, format my drive as something, and then put all the files back and have it work?
<Raydiation> where is the apache file httpd.conf in ubuntu?
<smack> Raydiation: /etc/apache2
<Raydiation> smack: ty
<smack> Raydiation: in the future, you can do dpkg -L <pkg> to list all files installed by the package.
<Some_Person> Why isn't Java working in Epiphany?
<shawnboy> Do people use IRC as IM (meaning for just chatting, not about anything in particular)? If so, what server/room is used for that?
<jolaren> I've added an external HDD to my ubuntu server.. how do I add this so that It will load at boot?
<erUSUL> !ot | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rww> shawnboy: #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<shawnboy> thanks.
<jolaren> I've added an external HDD to my ubuntu server.. how do I add this so that It will load at boot?
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<degu35> hallo
<seanbrystone_> how do i restart alsa, or whatever ubuntu uses these days for sound? Some how the sound just instantly stopped working
<erUSUL> seanbrystone_: sudo pkill pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11
<seanbrystone_> ty
<erUSUL> seanbrystone_: the sudo is not really needed
<ta_> how can I add repositories using terminal?
<dragon> Can I create multiple users with same uid?
<blakkheim> ta_: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane2peru> ta_ best way would be to edit it with vi or nano
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: just out of curiosity, why would you want to do that?
<arand> ta: or use "add-apt-repository"
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: I want to have a local user, and a NIS user on this network, without messing access to files.
 * jpalmer is looking for a good resource, on how to build packages.  any links you'd suggest? (asking, because I've found a bunch of poor resources)
<shane2peru> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: sounds to me like an evil hack, that is going to come back to you and intercourse you in the behind
<shane2peru> !build | jpalmer
<ubottu> jpalmer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arand> !packaging > jpalmer
<ubottu> jpalmer, please see my private message
<qpop> Hello all
<jpalmer> ubottu: thanks for the link,  but not quite what I'm asking.   I'm looking to build packages that can be installed by apt-get or dpkg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: have you tried it?
<qpop> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, dual boot with Windows Seven
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: no, i would be to scared to do that
<jpalmer> arand, thanks.
<qpop> ...but in the install process I told grub to install to sda2...
<anyone> Anyone here using Xchat ?
<qpop> so now I dont get bootloader screen.
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: an UID should be a unique identifier
<Some_Person> anyone: I am
<qpop> Any ideas short of completely reinstalling?
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: should be, but linux doesn't explode when you try such things ;)
<shane2peru> jpalmer, that link contains making debs, I think it is checkinstall
<jolaren> How do I get my External HDD to boot at startup on my ubuntu server?
<_Tristan> $30 to the one who can help me fix my theme problem
<qpop> Can anybody help me with my pleas?
<qpop> plea*
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: but i strongly believe, that this is evil
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: i am kind of religious
<shane2peru> !ask | qpop
<ubottu> qpop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !packaging | jpalmer
<ubottu> jpalmer: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: you shouldn't mess up the sanity of your system
<arand> qpop: you can reinstall grub2 from a livecd...
<arand> !grub2 | qpop
<ubottu> qpop: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<batrick> Anyone know of a good tutorial on the ssh -w option?
<erUSUL> jolaren: add the hdd filesystems to the system via fstab
<erUSUL> |fstab | jolaren
<batrick> googled results are dominated by unrelated port forwarding stuff
<erUSUL> !fstab | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hellyeah> night !
<jolaren> erUSUL; fstab.. okay
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: this ain't windows ;)
<krow_> heh
<duff> installed gufw and its not in my menu... ugh.. dont make me add it myself
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: you mean, we don't have a sane system in the first place?
<krow_> command to broad cast amessage to to all users online?
<PrototypeX29A> dragon: it's getting off topic i guess
<krow_> can anyone help?
<Shane_> Hello, has anybody ever managed to transfer files on a TI-89 calculator ?
<_Tristan> my theme controls are all missing except for new wave and raleigh. $30 to the one who helps me fix it.
<jpalmer> krow_: echo foo | wall
<krow_> thatll show up as a broadcast to other users?
<dragon> PrototypeX29A: no, Linux works with UIDs. It doesn't care about usernames, based on my recent findings :)
<krow_> thanks j palmer
<futurama140_> lacita: ive had issues getting my screen to display, turns  out i just had a broken pin when i bumped it like 20 minutes ago.
<duff> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<_Tristan> #themes
<_Tristan> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arand> Jo, den återinstallerar ju grub automatiskt förhoppningsvis
<arand> Whoops, wrong chan.
<futurama140_> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2 ?
<bubulein> ahoi
<futurama140_> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2 ?
<arand> jolaren: för grub-install bör du ha ett: --root-directory=/media/ubuntumounted samt en indikation av mbr: /dev/sda
<moreia> I'm trying to troubleshoot a new monitor (dell 1907FP) and I'm not sure where to start. Forum searches keep landing me at wanting to look at my xorg.conf but ... I don't have one. I'm on 9.10, running on a laptop. The issue is that just detecting monitors with Display doesn't give me the full resolution I want. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<soreau> futurama140_: First thing wrong with that is thinking that there's no support for older ati cards. any radeon card made in this century has 3D support as far back as the 7000
<Picipod> arand: wrong channel again?
<futurama140_> soreau: there is no ubuntu driver for my ATI card that also supports 3d acceleration. ive been attempting it for a year now.
<arand> Picipod: Yea, apparently my brain is incompatible with irssi split windows..
<soreau> futurama140_: Which card model is it?
<futurama140_> i dont remember, it was a proprietary slimline card that came with a slimline dell optiplex 755
<patx2> i have a web browser what do i have to do to get it into the packegs for the next version of ubuntu?
<soreau> futurama140_: Well it would help to know the model as reported by lspci. Do you still have it?
<Picipod> patx2: next version?  What exactly are you trying to do?
<ardchoille> patx2: Don't mix version packages, that can damage your system. If you want higher versions the best thing to do is to upgrade to the newest Ubuntu
<JayCool> submit it to launch pad community repos
<futurama140_> yea just let me go grab... oh wait i remember its a radeon x1300
<patx2> no no no
<patx2> i want people to be able to do sudo apt-get install my_web_browser
<patx2> RIGHT out of the box
<patx2> how could i do that?
<soreau> futurama140_: That card definitely has 3D support right out of the box unless you are trying an old version of ubuntu
<Picipod> !newpackage | patx2
<ubottu> patx2: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<arand> patx2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream has a nice guide of getting in ubuntu, should be a start
<patx2> kk
<JayCool> well they have to relly like it for that to happen
<ardchoille> patx2: Ok, sorry, I misunderstood you
<patx2> np thanks :)
<patx2> so just file a n [needs-packageing] bug in lp?
<jeeves_Moss> how can I fix my Grub2 menu?  I had to fix it, and now, I can't dual boot
<moreia> Without xorg.conf, where else should I be looking for display settings?
<arand> patx2: That's the lazy way yes ;) (otherwise, packaging it yourself may speed up the process..)
<soreau> ! grub2 | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soreau> moreia: What are you trying to do exactly?
<patx2> arand, i have it made in a .deb... do i still have to file in lp?
<futurama140_> ive tried it. it doesnt work. the 3d support is non-existant. i tried several drivers, and none of them will display simple 3d images, let alone games.
<jonzbcc> hello, does anyone know how I can tell *exactly* which NIC i have (some command I'm guessing) -- or evena GUI app?
<jrib> jonzbcc: lshw?
<soreau> futurama140_: I am telling you, it works. Try a karmic live cd. 3D will already be working
<orangeMUFFIN> hello all
<soreau> futurama140_: If you have any problems, we can help you in #radeon
<jeeves_Moss> soreau, thanks
<futurama140_> ugh, fine, ill tear open the case again and try it, but i know its not going to work.
<jonzbcc> jrib: awesome :) thank you
<soreau> futurama140_: If it doesn't, please come to #radeon
<orangeMUFFIN> is there a recording program for webcams? with different effects and such .... cheese webcam isnt so rich in ... effects
<blakkheim> orangeMUFFIN: cheese
<blakkheim> orangeMUFFIN: oh oops lol
<arand> patx2: At that point contact a motu and get it reviewed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<twig11> Where are the config files for Rhythmbox? Specifically, where can I stop it from downloading a huge podcast which has been canceled but still resumes every time I launch Rhythmbox?
<ta> I finally got my extended desktop, but now, how can I move the menu bars from one monitor to the other? I have the me nu bar on the right monitor, but I want to move them to the left monitor
<patx2> ok thanks
<Stormx2> Hi. xdotool seems to work fine from an open gnome-terminal, but won't find windows when opened from a gnome-panel application launcher. Why?
<orangeMUFFIN> so cheese is the only webcam recording tool?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<orangeMUFFIN> so cheese is the only webcam recording tool?
<CShadowRun> orangeMUFFIN: no?
<orangeMUFFIN> well im looking for one with more effects and such. and a good editing tool as well... any suggestions?
<phong_> hi
<phong_> i have problem booting my windows 7 after installing it thru manual partitions
<phong_> any help?
<duff> Why when I have pubkeyauth enabled in ssh, does it still work with no key installed on server, and just password used?
<PrototypeX29A> orangeMUFFIN: wouldn't it be better to have full editing tool instead of more editing stuffed in a video grabber?
<phong_> during boot up i see a list of boot option and i see windows 7 but it wont boot from it
<ta> how can I move the menu bars from one monitor to the other in extended desktop? I have the menu bar on the right monitor, but I want to move it to the monitor on left
<Pici> duff: It will try pubkey, the fail, then move to password next.
<Pici> duff: You can see it do that if you try to ssh with verbosity turned up
<arand> phong_: from ubuntu, try running "sudo update-grub" which might help.
<phong_> hello
<PrototypeX29A> orangeMUFFIN: though i don't know a really good example of a video editing tool for ubuntu
<orangeMUFFIN> PrototypeX29A: yes that does make more sense i guess. well any suggestions for a good editing tool then? maybe a noob friendly if possible.
<phong_> ok
<phong_> i try it
<phong_> brb
<theclaw> hi
<arand> orangeMUFFIN: pitivi is one, scheduled for inclusion in the next ubuntu release in fact.
<PrototypeX29A> orangeMUFFIN: i don't remember what i have used
<theclaw> some questions: when I install a source package (e.g. tp-smapi-source) and upgrade my kernel, will dkms automatically rebuild the modules? do I have to add the tp-smapi module manually to /etc/modules?
<troy_> mrb arkadaşlar
<orangeMUFFIN> hmm i will have to give pitivi a shot. does pitivi allow adding music, text slides? or anything like that?
<JayCool> hey is jonob, Jono Bacon ?
<duff> Pici, I thought I could turn off password auth off?
<duff> Pici, I mean, I thought having pubkeyauth enabled used that only.. well I want pubkeyauth enabled only.. no passwords allowed
<Pici> duff: You can.  I assumed you didn't.
<M1DLGpc> jono bacon does the FLOSS weekly podcast, www.twit.tv
<duff> Pici, I dont see anything to disable it..?
<Pici> duff: /me shrugs
<arand> orangeMUFFIN: I'm not sure on overlays, but it does do separate audio tracks.
<orangeMUFFIN> arand: ok. i'm sure i will figure something out :D
<M1DLGpc> is there anyway I can use the live disk to find grub if it's still on my machine and get it fixed.??
<duff> Pici, I want it to use keys only...   not if it doesnt find one, accept a password anyway...can it be done?
<orangeMUFFIN> PrototypeX29A: thanks for the help
<_Tristan> how would I go about copying murrine from my live CD to my disk?
<JayCool> the theme?
<arand> M1DLGpc: What is the current situation? Yes grub can be reinstalled from a liveCD.
<jrib> MrsApple: did you sort it out?
<_Tristan> JayCool: the theme engine, I think it's called
<_Tristan> the thing that makes my human controls work properly
<MrsApple> jrib, no. :/ i just dont know where else to go with it
<M1DLGpc> arand I have dual boot XP/9.10 and have fixed my duff XP with a reinstall (with format of it partition) and now can't dual boot
<jrib> MrsApple: ok.  Do you want to try some more?
<MrsApple> if your up to it that would be awesome!
<Viper550> Okay, is there anything you'd have to do if you install ubuntu on a system with synpatico high speed?
<JayCool> oh if i where you i'd look in the repos via Synaptic  for the theme engine
<_Tristan> JayCool: I have it "installed" but it still doesn't work
<arand> M1DLGpc: ah, that will be windows having overwritten the part of grub that is in the MBR, should be a simple matter or reinstating grub...
<jrib> MrsApple: where are you now?  Does ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so still exist?
<arand> !grub2 | M1DLGpc
<ubottu> M1DLGpc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pici> duff: Set PasswordAuthentication to no in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config    see man sshd_config for more info
<Royall> Banshee last.fm scrobbling literally does not work at all
<lwieise87> I get this error when I connect my camera: "Unable to mount KODAK EASYSHARE M380 Digital Camera. Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device." It is not listed with mount but is listed under lsusb.
<arand> M1DLGpc: ↑ That linked page has a guide on how to restore grub after windows install.
<M1DLGpc> thanks
<duff> Pici, I have
<M1DLGpc> looks easier than old grub instructions (at first glance)
<lenina> hi, i made a tiny script for log posting. could anyone, who is experienced in python/bash have look ? http://pastebin.com/mfe46008 - only 49 lines
<duff> Pici, it still lets me connect with correct password
<jrib> lenina: this is better for #python
<Pici> duff: Did you restart the ssh daemon after making the change?
<noah> i downloaded firefox 3.6 and installed it in /opt/firefox-3.6 ; then i replicated the contents of /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in /opt/firefox-3.6/plugins ... but my plugins don't show up in firefox 3.6, about:plugins only shows the default plugin... any suggestions?
<JayCool> Hmm idk what to tell you then :( do you have a theme that uses that engine installed?
<airtonix> !who | JayCool
<ubottu> JayCool: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lenina> jrib: um, it's for ubuntu beginners, who are unexperienced with logs - so i thought i could post it here
<jrib> noah: it will probably "just work" if you symlink to the plugins instead
<duff> Pici, damnit.. I forgot to take out the #
<duff> Damn #`s"
<_Tristan> JayCool: yeah, human uses it. Human just doesn't work properly, it falls back to buttons/scrollbars/etc from raleigh
<noah> jrib: i tried that, no luck
<Pici> duff: :)
<jrib> noah: how did you do that exactly?
<airtonix> _Tristan, have you tried installing it via other methods  ?
<_Tristan> airtonix: you mean like compiling it?
<airtonix> !info gtk2-engines-murrine
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-murrine (source: gtk2-engines-murrine): cairo-based gtk+-2.0 theme engine. In component main, is optional. Version 0.90.3-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 70 kB, installed size 216 kB
<noah> jrib: tried a few things... one thing i tried was "sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin flashplugin-alternative.so"
<airtonix> _Tristan, the way you install such package from the live cd is add the cd as a source to synaptics
<_Tristan> airtonix: I assumed since the human theme is on the livecd it'd already be installed
<duff> Pici,  ok but... with that off, How can I add my public key?
<duff> Pici, its asking for pubkey only.... I cant ssh-copy-id
<airtonix> _Tristan, i don't think everything on the cd gets installed
<JayCool> _Tristan , I screwed up my theme engine once did you by change have a failed update? , if so reinstall it and the gtk2 engine and theme i'd say
<noah> jrib: OH i think i see the problem... LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so [/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.16/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64]
<Pici> duff: Clearly.  You'd need to have password auth enabled to copy your key.
<jrib> noah: there you go
<_Tristan> JayCool: it happed just at the end of an update. I, however, have reinstalled pretty much everything gnome/gtk related since with no success.
<duff> Pici, so, enable it to copy key, disable it afterwards?  sounds a bit of a pain.
<lenina> jrib: is there any way to share my script with the community ?
<hiexpo> busy day today
<jrib> duff: how else could it be done?
<jrib> lenina: forum post or blog post I suppose
<airtonix> lenina, you could lookinto using either github or launchpad ?
<duff> jrib, I thought maybe, it would allow the password 1 time for the key copying process...
<duff> jrib, not for proper ssh access....
<jrib> duff: what's the difference?
<jrib> I mean I can just copy whatever key I want then
<JayCool> _Tristan, does it by any change say error failed software install when starting synaptic? did you run the command it said to fix?
<lenina> airtonix: github/launchpad is a bit too much for a 49-line-script, even if its useful :) but thanks
<airtonix> lenina, for launchpad sure... but not github...its perfect
<_Tristan> JayCool: no, it doesn't
<duff> jrib, PasswordAuthentication no = no key copying, no passwords at all... PasswordAuthentication yes = password access all the time..
<_Tristan> JayCool: but I think it did before. I don't remember what I did.
<duff> jrib, I thought maybe with keyauth enabled and passauth disabled, it would at least me able to copy my key..
<duff> doesnt matter dude.. I`ve got it covered.
<JayCool> Hmm Ok , Hey does anyone have the command to fix failed software installs via Synaptic ?
<JayCool> i forget it
<arand> JayCool: broken packages?
<JayCool> yeah , or  software installs that didn't complete correctly. or with all the packages
<Drakeson> Are many firefox 3.6 plugins broken in lucid 64bit ?
<Pici> Drakeson : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.4 support/discussion.
<arand> JayCool: There is an option in the synaptic menu for repairing broken... I think it does the same as "apt-get install -f" which is another way.
<Drakeson> Pici: sure, done. the topic could mention this, though.
<eric_> can sum1 help me with some sound problems?
<JayCool> There goes Pulse Audio!
<_Tristan> JayCool: this is my problem: http://i45.tinypic.com/2hqar2r.png
<lacita> futurama140: nice
<_Tristan> JayCool: see the windows-98-ish theme when using human controls
<lwieise87> I get this error when I connect my camera: "Unable to mount KODAK EASYSHARE M380 Digital Camera. Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device." It is not listed with mount but is listed under lsusb. can anyone help me please?
<JayCool> _Tristan,  I see, that happened to me once as well. Try refreshing the repos and installing all updates. Sometimes they reconfigure and re-link broken paths for the engine
 * lwieise87 is back.
<rainbowinfinity> does anyone know where to get a driver for a Canon Pixima MP250???
<KaiForce> how do I share a folder owned by root?
<hiexpo> Myrtti, - breaktime
<electrom1g> how small can ubuntu be trimmed to?
<rainbowinfinity> it's a multifunction printer/scanner, and I can only find a driver for the MP220
<JayCool> !KaiForce, use "sudo Nautilus" and right click on folder and change the permissions to everyone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pure_hate> KaiForce, create a group and add the person who needs to access the folder to that group, then modify the folder permisions
#ubuntu 2010-02-02
<KaiForce> JayCool:  much obliged
<JayCool> KaiForce,  NP I hope thats the right thing you needed
<mazda01_> when i issue lshw, it says my eth1 is disabled. anyone tell me why
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help me instal my printer???
<airtonix> !repeat > rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity, please see my private message
<hiexpo> how do i change the color of my text shown is always gray hard to see / using xchat
<airtonix> hiexpo, , xchat window : settings > advanced > text events >>> scroll to > "Your Message"
<tanner> what is the application name for the 'Disk Utility' in 9.10?
<JayCool> tanner,  what do you need to do with your disk ?
<airtonix> tanner, you can find out for yourself by editing the menu
<tanner> i want to launch the application
<tanner> airtonix: that seems a bit excessive just to get the name of the application
<mazda01_> tanner, palimpsest
<M1DLGpc> I am having trouble understanding how to get grub fixed, after reinstalling XP in first partition, i've tried the wiki howto, but i just dont understand
<tanner> thank you mazda01_
<airtonix> tanner, regardless its something you can do for yourself
<arand> M1DLGpc: So have you mounted the ubuntu drive?
<tanner> airtonix: that's a shitty solution to provide in a channel dedicated to a distro that is meant to be user friendly
<mazda01_> tanner, as long as you understand you can find out the command for any application by editng the main menu
<mazda01_> when i issue lshw, it says my eth1 is disabled. anyone tell me why
<airtonix> tanner, and i disagree that it is excessive... terraforming a planet is exessive... editing a menu is trivial
<JayCool> hey guys be nice
<M1DLGpc> arand, i have no idia whats mounted and whats not
<tanner> airtonix: yeah, that attitude will really take Ubuntu far.
<airtonix> tanner, your point is ?
<M1DLGpc> sounds like theres either trolling or baiting here
<JayCool> nah they are both good people , they just disagree
<marco> ciao
<arand> M1DLGpc: First, start a terminal..
<airtonix> hiexpo, more info here : http://t0x.in/xchattextevents.html
<M1DLGpc> arand, started
<arand> M1DLGpc: you are on a liveCD now right?
<M1DLGpc> on that machine
<M1DLGpc> I'll have to copy everything over
<arand> M1DLGpc: Ok, now run "sudo fdisk -l" which will list all the partitions on there, one of them should be "ext" filesystem which would be the ubuntu partition.
<arand> M1DLGpc: Note which one that is, name is normally sda# (# being a number)
<M1DLGpc> i think sda5
<_Tristan> I have this problem: http://i45.tinypic.com/2hqar2r.png (my controls are broken) tell me how to fix it and I'll give you $30
<arand> M1DLGpc: ok, then you create a directory "sudo mkdir /media/tmpdir"...
<hiexpo> airtonix, - ok i went there and there was a code there but what do i do to change the color?
<ta> how can I move the menu bars from one monitor to the other in extended desktop? I have the menu bar on the right monitor, but I want to move it to the monitor on left
<M1DLGpc> arand, I have 2 i think it might be sda2 and sda5 sda2 is w95 ext'd (LBA) and the other just is linux
<JayCool> click on it
<M1DLGpc> done
<JayCool> M1DLGpc,  you can fire up gprated to see this in a gui
<M1DLGpc> ok
<JayCool> *gparted
<arand> M1DLGpc: And then mount this partition to that directory "sudo mount /dev/sda# /media/tmpdir" (# again being the number of the ubu partition)
<ZykoticK9> mupen64plus (cli version from google repository, gui in Ubuntu repo currently broken), A & B buttons backwards on my N64 controller -- a week-or-so ago asked in the channel if anyone knew how to swap them and was directed to ~/.config/mupen64plus where i eventually found mupen64plus.cfg (different config file from GUI version), and was able to simply change Button A to 5 and Button B to 4 (or vice-versa) and my problem was fixed!  Reinstalled MythBuntu a
<ZykoticK9> nd now the cfg doesn't have anything to change under input (it's blank for all 4 controllers) - i tried installing the GUI version to see if that made any difference (it of course does not) --- SO my question is: does anyone have a mupen64plus.cfg file configured for an N64 controller what would be willing to share there SDL input section with me?
<M1DLGpc> gparted errors with cant have overlaping partitons
<arand> M1DLGpc: hmm, that might be a sign of some other problem...
<_Tristan> http://i45.tinypic.com/2hqar2r.png fix this problem and I'll give you $30.
<M1DLGpc> ok
<JayCool> M1DLGpc,  you didn't change anything right? it just said that on start up?
<M1DLGpc> yes
<M1DLGpc> no changes
<M1DLGpc> I can use gparted, grub however (at least the following of the wiki) has me confused
<mrpinky> i created an "install" target in the makefile for my library, which just cp's the library to /usr/lib and chmod 755, and cp's the header to /usr/include and chmod 755. is there a "proper" way to create an "install" target in the makefile for my library?
<M1DLGpc> arand, I have that ok
<Stormx2> _Tristan: sudo rm /root/.themes && sudo ln -s /home/yourusername/.themes /root/.themes
<Stormx2> _Tristan, sudo rm -rf /root/.themes && sudo ln -s /home/yourusername/.themes /root/.themes <-- sorry, try this
<arand> M1DLGpc: It may be that the partition table is incorrect, in which case just reinstalling grub might not solve everything, we could try though..
<Jinxware> does anyone have an elantech touchpad that is incorrectly detected as a usb mouse?
<hiexpo> hmmm
<M1DLGpc> please
<_Tristan> Stormx2: did not do it
<Stormx2> _Tristan: Try logging out and in.
<_Tristan> Stormx2: tried that too
<Stormx2> Just now?
<M1DLGpc> i'll run spinrite when I reboot after the fix assuming we get the fix
<_Tristan> I tried those two things in order many times before
<JayCool> _Tristan,  this is an issue with the theme engine i don't think that will work , it's broken and cant find the engine :(
<arand> M1DLGpc: ok, after mounting it, run the command "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/tmpdir /dev/sda#" (# again...) which will reinstall grub.
<M1DLGpc> arand, instaling xp has a nasty effect on any hdd.....
<_Tristan> JayCool: I have a live CD and everything works fine on that... can't I just copy over the right files?
<arand> M1DLGpc: hm, in theory, it shouldn't...
<hiexpo> ok figured it out thanks
<M1DLGpc> --root is unreconised
<SaEeD> hi everyone, my Display in ubuntu is corrupted and everything is now over sized, and when i try to resize the display resolution it doesnt event detect my default one which is "1280x1024"
<SaEeD> how do u think i can fix it ? :(
<hiexpo> much better
<Trek> SaEeD: sounds like an issue with your system, you tried running off a LiveCD to see if it works?
<SaEeD> i tried the " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but no luck
<JayCool> _Tristan, you can try copying the /usr/share/themes/ Murina Over to your HD from the CD
<SaEeD> well, windows works fine without anyproblem
<pwnedulongtime> how do I install ubuntu on my iPad?
<_Tristan> lol.
<SaEeD> i even reinstalled the xserver-xorg but still it didnt fix the problem
<chat70052> to saeed: try to reinstall vga drivers
<JayCool> dude you dont have a ipad and if you did that was a stupid purchase
<looter> how do i open my website files in /var/www through GUI without having to use sudo through command line?
<lacita> I am setting up a 5TB+ partititon with a gpt partition table. The drive is comprised of 4x2TB in RAID5. To boot from this drive, I must have 2 boot partitionsa: a Dell Utility Partition (94.1Mb), and a FAT32 partition (2.01Gb) at the beginning of the drive. The placement of the Dell Utility partition is from sector 63 to 192779, The placement of the FAT32 partition should be from sector 192780 to 4401809. This is easy to set up using fdisk, however, there
<lacita> is no gpt support in fdisk. I am trying to use parted, but cannot figure out how to define a partition by sector. Any ideas?
<timothy_> u can try to purge the package
<arand> M1DLGpc: If the error message is "Unrecognized option `--root'" then make sure it has no spaces after root.
<pwnedulongtime> JayCool, you're a smart boy
<lacita> You tell'em Jaycool
<SaEeD> i did , i use nvidia "Gforce 7300 LE" i installed the module but still doesnt work
<SaEeD> even i removed the module from the kernel and reinstalled it , but still didnt work :(
<_Tristan> looter: either chmod the folder or make a launcher with the command "gksudo nautilus /var/www"
<SaEeD> that is why i came here , i cannot think of anything else :(
<chat70052> or drivers for monitor
<pwnedulongtime> if I had an ipad I'd probably use it to hit iphone users over the head with
<IdleOne> !ot | pwnedulongtime
<ubottu> pwnedulongtime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SaEeD> driver for monitor?
<meganerd> looter: add your use to the www-data group and make sure that the www-data group has write permissions
<JayCool> Your no fun you IR Cop!
<looter> Tristan: I would rather not change permissions....could you please expand on making a launcher....i would prefer edit all my files with scite. Thank you
<pwnedulongtime>  /join #ubuntu-ipad
<M1DLGpc> arrand i various warnings followed by a error cannot read /grub/core.img correctly
<pwnedulongtime> damn it
<SaEeD> well it detects my monitor as "unknown" do you think it is causing this issue ?
<looter> meganerd: thank you.  that sounds like a viable option.
<JayCool> SaEeD,  My works Fine as unknown what video card are you useing?
<SaEeD> Nvidia Gforce 7300 LE
<meganerd> looter: also, you could create a shortcut to launch scite with sudo privs, the command would be "gksudo scite"
<SaEeD> everything was working fine till yesterday , and i didnt do anything
<meganerd> looter: then you should be able to open files from within scite
<JayCool> SaEeD,  Do you Have the Closed Source drivers installed?
<SaEeD> i just tried to reboot to ubuntu and i faced to this problem
<SaEeD> yes
<SaEeD> even the module is loaded
<arand> M1DLGpc: hmm, if you do "ls -l /media/tmpdir/boot/grub/core.img" does it show up?
<JayCool> SaEeD,  can you get to a GUI ?
<SaEeD> i can see it with modprobe command
<amites> Anyone know how to roll back a set of updates? I marked "mark all upgrades" through synaptic package manager and ran it - can no longer load nvidia drivers / php
<SaEeD> yes, but everything is over sized
<AlexJTanner> i kind of need help
<Trek> !ask | AlexJTanner
<ubottu> AlexJTanner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AlexJTanner> my computer rebooted and all of a sudden it's down to 800x600
<AlexJTanner> i am running ubuntu 9.10
<M1DLGpc> yes
<SaEeD> AlexJTanner: i have same problem here now
<AlexJTanner> seriously
<AlexJTanner> is it some sort of update
<SaEeD> yes
<tico> hellooooooooooo
<AlexJTanner> how do we fix it
<Craig_Dem> Check graphics card drivers
<Craig_Dem> Etc
<tico> come body cal help me out with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mixxx/+bug/515786
<SaEeD> i dont know , the last thing i did wsa trying to compile QT framework for C++ programming
<AlexJTanner> I don't have any properitary graphic cards
<paissad> mates, i need an advice, a big one, .. actually i mistaken during a files copying to a dir ... but fortunately,  i have a backup of that directories (4 dirs) .... how must i use rsync to delete the directory & replace it by the backup .. a sort of downgrade
<AlexJTanner> it's an onboard video card
<JayCool> SaEeD,  Press alt+f2 type "Terminal"  then run sudo nvidia-settings
<M1DLGpc> arand, yes
<paissad> i could use rm -rf dir1 dir2 dir3 and so on, .... but i expect rsync to just replace contents of that dirs
<paissad> is it possible ?
<granite> liek hai
<JayCool> SaEeD,  you should see a nvida window you can now pick and apply and resolution
<SaEeD> JayCool: yeah , the application setting is there , but it doesnt recognize my monitor
<ZykoticK9> JayCool, SaEeD you should always use "gksu GUI_program" and not just sudo - it is important
<SaEeD> JayCool: i tired that , but didnt work
<ardchoille> paissad: look into the --delete option to rsync
<xim_> is the swap mount supposed to be shown when i type df -h? because i have a large swap partition that may not be getting used. I dont see it here
<_Tristan> JayCool: found an error message in ~/.xsession-errors:  Unable to locate theme engine in module_path
<arand> M1DLGpc: Hmm, don't know what's wrong then, sure you havent misstyped the grub-install command, test adding a / at the end of tmpdir...
<paissad> ardchoille, that option deletes from the source or the destination ?
<M1DLGpc> ok
<meganerd> xim_: swapon -s
<ardchoille> paissad: deletes from the destination, but read the man page anyway, several good options there
<M1DLGpc> I fail.
<meganerd> xim_: swap will not show in df
<xim_> cool i see this now
<xim_> thanks
<M1DLGpc> thanks arand, i'll give it a miss for now, I'll try again tomorrow but earlier in the evening
<ardchoille> paissad: And make sure your rsync command is correct
<M1DLGpc> thanks for the time arand
<meganerd> xim_: htop is pretty good at showing mem usage (and swap), as is the GUI you get when you dbl-click the CPU graph applet
<paissad> ardchoille, i saw that option --delete, but i just wondered if i would delete knowing that the files in the destination dir are more recent
<JayCool> _Tristan,  This is what i was afraid of , maybe re install GTK libs so it relinks to the engine?
<xim_> meganerd, ah ya, i love htop, didnt think to use it
<arand> M1DLGpc: No problem, sorry it wasn't fixed, I'm kind of scratching my head as to why...
<mkanyicy> xim_, use 'free -m' to see the memory usage ans swap usage
<_Tristan> JayCool: what packages specifically? (I've reinstalled half the OS it seems)
<paissad> ardchoille, rsycn -av --delete source_dir dest_dir
<ardchoille> paissad: I use that option all the time, it works fine but make sure your rsync command is correct
<TimReichhart> could anybody tell me how I can create a symlink or cp from /usr/share/freeside/www  to var/www
<mkanyicy> how can we help you ubuntutwo ?
<paissad> ardchoille, ok
<mkanyicy> !hi | ausberto
<ubottu> ausberto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ardchoille> paissad: That's the same command I use
<ubuntutwo> hay alguien que able español????
<arand> !es | ubuntutwo
<ubottu> ubuntutwo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ardchoille> !es | ubuntutwo
<SaEeD> _Tristan: do you have same problem with Xorg?
<_Tristan> SaEeD: I don't know
<JayCool> _Tristan, Search for GTK and reinstall it and related items
<unlofl> hey there
<JayCool> hi
<mkanyicy> TimReichhart, 'sudo ln -s -d /usr/share/freeside/www /var/www'
<SaEeD> _Tristan: the screen resolution changed to 800x800 ?
<TimReichhart> mkanyicy: thanks
<granite> so i herd u liek mudkipz?
<_Tristan> SaEeD: nope
<unlofl> I'm trying to get ssl certs for several servers, whats the term for using chained certificates with a root authority? ie verisign signs my cert, which I use to sign certs for each of my servers
<mkanyicy> TimReichhart, /var/www should not exist as a directory
<unlofl> I can't seem to google the correct term, "chained" seems to get me lots of self-signed ssl info
<granite> !hai
<granite> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ryanprior> Hey there. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I actually log in, each and every character of text is displayed as a box. What can I do to fix that? I already tried re-installing; just got done, same thing happens.
<granite> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TimReichhart> mkanyicy: this is on ubunut-server
<granite> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<granite> !au
<ubottu> The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<IdleOne> !botabuse | granite
<ubottu> granite: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<granite> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ryanprior> !botabuse | granite
<granite> !hey
<AlexJTanner> I believe this issue is with my xorg.conf file
<mkanyicy> It does not matter TimReichhart
<granite> !u mean
<mkanyicy> how can we help you ekim ?
<AlexJTanner> so I am actually going to boot up my live cd that I installed it with that worked and copy the xorg.conf file
<SaEeD> is there anywhere that i can see the logs of Xorg ?
<mkanyicy> !hi rainbowinfinity
<mkanyicy> !hi | rainbowinfinity
<ubottu> rainbowinfinity: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<granite> Okay, my real purpose here is to figure out how to install KDE on my ubuntu box (it runs gnome right now)
<ubuntutwo> hello. im from chile
<IdleOne> granite: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ryanprior> granite: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<granite> !retard ubuntutwo
<JayCool> SaEeD,  /Var/ X or Xorg log it think  or in your home
<ekim> mkanyicy:  not sure...just hanging out observing and reading...trying to learn.
<IdleOne> granite: please be civil
<mkanyicy> ekim, you welcome
<granite> !botabuse granite
<granite> Hmmm...
<mkanyicy> !hi | MFen
<ubottu> MFen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<paissad> is there no option for simulating operations of rsync command just as "aptitude -s update" for examle ! ...
<unlofl> I used to mess with xorg all the time, then I threw away my ati card :)
 * granite strokes beard
<MFen> karmic - compiz - all of a sudden my desktop started running in plain old gnome (metacity?) mode
<AlexJTanner> I am actually going to use an ubuntu 9.04 live cd
<ryanprior> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I actually log in, each and every character of text is displayed as a box. What can I do to fix that? I already tried re-installing; just got done, same thing happens.
<unlofl> mfen - there is automatic failover.
<AlexJTanner> because apparently ubuntu 9.10 does not create one
<unlofl> so if compiz crashes, all your apps continue running in "non-shiny" mode
<JayCool> MFen,  you can re enable it in appearance Effects i think
<MFen> unlofl: forever? this has persisted through several reboots. if i run compiz explicitly i get it
<mkanyicy> MFen, google for 'compiz-check' and use it to debug whats wrong and take it from there
<unlofl> try "compiz --replace" to restart it and have it replace the running metacity (part of gnome) window manager
<unlofl> oh, well, not sure.  Try the compiz --replace thing, if that works then you know compiz still works and it isn't being started correctly at boot up
<ryanprior> I said 9.04 but I meant 9.10
<mkanyicy> how can we help you, starNIX ?
<MFen> compiz --replace does start compiz
<MFen> so it isn't being started correctly
<mkanyicy> !HI | AresGodofWar
<ubottu> AresGodofWar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<starNIX> just hangin
<MFen> under appearance > effects it was set to "normal". i changed it to custom, i guess i'll restart and see what happens
<progre55> hi people! is it possible to restrict a program/task to use only some certain percent of CPU?
<MFen> thanks for the moral support so far :)
<_Tristan> JayCool: didn't help
<MFen> i'll try compiz-check rn
<mkanyicy> progre55, 'man nice'
<SaEeD> well according to the logs ox Xorg , it seems it got a problem with detecting my monitor
<coz_> MFen,  I dont think compiz check is valid with recent versions
<progre55> mkanyicy: thanks
<SaEeD> is there anyway that i can install driver for monitor in ubuntu ?
<coz_> MFen,  what is the issue?
<unlofl> mfen : good news!  the appearance effects is probably the correct way to config this, you can look into setting up your own x init script if the ubuntu configuration guis aren't setting something correctly
<MFen> coz_: or available via apt, at any rate :)
<JayCool> _Tristan,  Think About a re install maybe ?
<coz_> MFen,  what are you looking for?
<MFen> unlofl: so did it "fail over" to "normal"?
<JayCool> _Tristan,  I Hate to say the word reinstalll
<MFen> coz_: my compiz mysteriously stopped working. unlofl says this may be because it crashed at some point and was afraid to come back
<mkanyicy> !hi | ogra
<ubottu> ogra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkanyicy> how can we help you, bstempi ?
<coz_> MFen,  mm   did you have a system update that included any xorg or kernel updates?
<bstempi> you can't
<JayCool> SaEeD,  You dont really need such drivers in linux and they dont really have many
<bstempi> XChat just brought me here by default :p
<mkanyicy> bstempi, fine with me
<starNIX> me too
<MFen> coz_, unlofl: this probably happened because i took a hard drive out of my fast laptop and usb'd it into a loaner laptop
<mkanyicy> bstempi, enjoy your stay then
<bstempi> thanks :)
<JayCool> SaEeD,  myabe dabble with your xorg config ?
<ryanprior> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I log in every character of text is displayed as a box. I already tried re-installing, but that didn't fix it. In the LiveCD system, the text looks fine. Any ideas why it doesn't render right in an installed system?
<mkanyicy> !hi | knoppies
<ubottu> knoppies: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> MFen,  are the video cards different in each one?
<MFen> the loaner laptop sucked. also, the usb setup wasn't ideal for running my home directory. it wouldn't surprise me if it crashed
<MFen> yes
<IdleOne> mkanyicy: please stop using !hi to greet every user, you are adding to channel scroll
<coz_> MFen,  well then there's the issue...you need to install the proper vide driver
<SaEeD> my Xorg.conf file is the file that created with NVida installet which used to work great until yesterday
<MFen> anyway, i have the good laptop back now.  we'll see whether the effects setting was the problem
<mkanyicy> !hi | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MFen> so, brb doing that
<_Tristan> JayCool: a reinstall just to make my gtk2 engines work... baww
<rainbowinfinity> i found someplace to download the drivers for a canon pixma mp250, but i am a real newbie, and I don't understand the directions...is there someone who might help me??
<mkanyicy> ryanprior, are you using kde (kubuntu) ?
<ryanprior> I am using standard Ubuntu 9.10, with Gnome.
<JayCool> rainbowinfinity,  you can try googleing it and seeing if theres a guide
<JayCool> rainbowinfinity,  I dont have one of hose or i'd help
<unlofl> rainbowinfinity: are you sure you need those drivers?
<unlofl> rainbowinfinity: you probably want something like the gimpprint driver which includes support for a bunch of different printers
<JayCool> _Tristan,  try making another (user)account on your machine
<rainbowinfinity> it keeps telling me that i need SANE or
<rainbowinfinity> all the drivers i've tried already don't work..can't print test page
<jolaren> How do I turn off auto updates on my server? my root partition is full and I don't know how to solve it.. I dont have a usb unit or a cd rom reader
<mkanyicy> jolaren, this is probably not a good suggestion but, you can comment out the entries of /etc/apt/sources.list
<_Tristan> JayCool: ok
<melanie> HOLA
<_Tristan> JayCool: gksudo has similar results, though.
<vi390> hi, has someone experience with multutouchscreens and ubuntu? maybe even with the ACER T230H ?
<vi390> is the multitouch working?
<IdleOne> rainbowinfinity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8574002&postcount=2
<JayCool> _Tristan, ohh then that won't work very well :(
<_Tristan> :(
<_Tristan> JayCool: happen to know of a way to track the files that a program is using?
<_Tristan> because if I knew where it was looking for murrine, I'd know where to put it/
<SaEeD> how can i kill Xorg processes? when i try to kill gnome or xorg processes using "kill -9 PID" it goes to gdm and i have to press Ctrl+alt+F2 to go back to terminal
<SaEeD> is there anyway that i can kill all X processes and drop to shell ?
<functionofxy> is anyone willing and able to help with the installation of the latest ati drivers?
<blakkheim> don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<mkanyicy> SaEeD, you can go to single user mode by 'sudo init 1'
<JayCool> _Tristan,  you can open Synaptic and type Murina and right click on the package select properties and look for "File List" or somthin
<coz_> MFen,  so anything change?
<meganerd> blakkheim: they have done better than nvidia as of late
<mkanyicy> blakkheim, that is not true
<rww> blakkheim: ATI has free drivers that work fine.
<blakkheim> lol
<functionofxy> blakkheim, i understand your opposition, but I need to install them nonetheless
<SaEeD> mkanyicy: thankx alot, how can i got back to gdm afterwards?
<meganerd> SaEeD: ctl+alt+F1
<MrApple> hey, is there anyone down for trying to gain root status on a linux based kernal?
<functionofxy> i'm trying to install the latest fglrx 10.1
<meganerd> SaEeD: log in as usual "sudo service gdm stop"
<mkanyicy> SaEeD, CTRL+D
<jamie> Anybody having trouble with boxee shutting off visual effects?
<MFen> coz_: nope. it still doen't start up when gnome starts
<coz_> MFen,  ok   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<MFen> oh, and effects is now set to None!
<JayCool> _Tristan,  you can open Synaptic and type Murina and right click on the package select properties and look for "File List"
<mkanyicy> SaEeD, remember that a single user mode is what is so-called 'recovery mode' you dont want to make that your daily habit
<meganerd> functionofxy: what ATI card do you have?
<functionofxy> hd radeon 4830
<proton23> I'm having trouble to quit irc
<SaEeD> mkanyicy: okay, thank you very much :)
<JayCool> Alot of ATI cards dont work right be warned!
<proton23> somebody with the same empathy problem?
<mkanyicy> SaEeD, for everyday needs, you just do what meganerd told you
<functionofxy> meganerd, i've got the latest .run file, but it won't generate .deb
<JayCool> you can install pidgen
<MFen> coz_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260M] (rev a2)
<meganerd> functionofxy: use "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd"
<_Tristan> JayCool: I mean can I see what files a process is accessing?
<linxeh> JayCool: or pidgin
<MrApple>  hey, is there anyone down for trying to gain root status on a linux based kernal?
<meganerd> functionofxy: you should use the radeonhd driver over the fglrx one
<coz_> MFen,  ok  go to system/administration/hardware drivers
<mkanyicy> i cannot install pidgin JayCool
<proton23> JayCool: Thats why I ask
<coz_> MFen,  see if any driver is enabled for that card
<functionofxy> meganerd, aren't those old/not fully functional?
<proton23> maybe its not a empathy problem
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is there a way to keep track of friends in steam (notifications of when they log in and log off) in ubuntu without actually installing steam?  I've already tried to install steam, but so far have not had any sucess.
<functionofxy> I was under the impression that the fglrx 10.1 from ati is the top of the line
<MFen> coz_: yes, it's enabled
<coz_> MFen,   and  in terminal   run compiz &  and pastebin the out put
<functionofxy> meganerd, especially for a dual-head 1080 setup
<mkanyicy> dorkface, i'ven't heard of ghost-steam
<meganerd> functionofxy: other way around, radeonhd is the new driver that ATI hired Novel to write, full 3d support on HD devices.  It does not however work for older cards, only the new ones
<meganerd> functionofxy: I cannot speak to dual head support, I only do that with Intel based devices these days
<functionofxy> meganerd, fantastic! thanks for the advice. i'll be back in a few minutes to let you know how it goes
<JayCool> mkanyicy,  you need to enable community repos to get pidgin installed, find sources i preferences and enable all but source
<ryanprior> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I log in every character of text is displayed as a box. I already tried re-installing, but that didn't fix it. In the LiveCD system, the text looks fine. Any ideas why it doesn't render right in an installed system?
<mkanyicy> i have pidgin, i was sacarstic
<rww> JayCool: no, you don't. Pidgin is in main.
<mkanyicy> JayCool, I have pidgin, i was sacarstic
<MrApple>  hey, is there anyone down for trying to gain root status on a linux based kernal?
<JayCool> oh nice hahah
<JayCool> then whats wrong sister ?
<mkanyicy> LOL
<mkanyicy> !hi | Harmf
<ubottu> Harmf: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JayCool> _Tristan,  Selecting Properties on a package list all it's files it accesses most likely
<ikonia> MrApple: what is your problem ?
<JayCool> _Tristan,  You should be able to find what it uses as described
<rww> mkanyicy: Please stop using !hi on random people joining the channel.
<JayCool> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkanyicy> !hi | rww
<ubottu> rww: please see above
<ikonia> mkanyicy: stop now please
<Garak> I just installed ubuntu for the first time, I must say its the first time in a while that a linux distro has impressed me
<ikonia> mkanyicy: please use the bot sensibly not to spam people or cause noise in the channel
<_Tristan> JayCool: I can only see files it has open, not what its tried to open. Hoping to find "/where/its/looking/for/murrine.so" so that I can move the file to that place
<mkanyicy> ikonia, i heard you
<ikonia> mkanyicy: great - so next time when rww asks, don't be smart and send him a !hi response
<mkanyicy> ikonia, are you bored?
<ikonia> no
<mkanyicy> ikonia, good
<JayCool> _Tristan, I Think you can Right Click on the Murina Package and look for the path of its Murnia.so file
<CarlFK> once you have installed, is there a way to go back and encrypt the whole thing? (both / and /home)
<_Tristan> JayCool: I know where it is, I just need to know where it needs to be
<_Tristan> because gtk can't find it
<_Tristan> so I need to know where gtk is looking
<JayCool> Maybe look for GTKs Config file
 * dinis van sendo hora de ir para a cama!
<JayCool> si?
<JayCool> *me ok
<JayCool> Ubuntu 10.4 needs a new pretty theme! agreed?
<rww> JayCool: 10.04/Lucid discussion goes in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<mkanyicy> JayCool, there is always a new pretty theme on each release
<JayCool> you call those pretty ?
<arghh2d2> if you like orange i suppose
<JayCool> hahaha jk
<_Tristan> I haven't really liked those
<boxfish> Limp Llama or something isnt it ?
<rww> boxfish: Lucid Lynx
<mkanyicy> JayCool, ok I rest my case, i rather stay on-topic
<boxfish> ;-)
<_Tristan> lucid lynx... and you know what that means. hijklM
<_Tristan> Modest Mouse kthxbai.
<_Tristan> 11.0hellyeah
<JayCool> mkanyicy,  are you a Ubuntu worker?
<arghh2d2> you're high on drugs
<mkanyicy> JayCool, no
<mkanyicy> JayCool, why?
<Random832> _Tristan; not mighty mouse?
<JayCool> idk i thought you where an IR Cop or something
<_Tristan> Random832: no, definitely Modest Mouse
<mkanyicy> arghh2d2, please keep this channel sober
<JayCool> Where can i find Jono Bacon ?
<IdleOne> JayCool: /whois jono
<boxfish> LUG radio Jono ?
<JayCool> yeah
<boxfish> No idea
<JayCool> hahaha
<Random832> http://guttervomit.com/2008/03/07/ubuntu-modest-mouse-and-search/
<arghh2d2> mkanyicy: wtf?  even if i had drugs i wouldnt share with #ubuntu
<maco> boxfish: you know he's the ubuntu community manager, right?
<mkanyicy> JayCool, did you see the cops who tried arresting me?
<Devrethman> How do I make ubunto make my function keys be function keys without having to hit fn?
<mkanyicy> arghh2d2, hehhehe
<boxfish> naw, can't say I did...but that's nice
<arghh2d2> mkanyicy: #debian maybe
<JayCool> haha nice , IR Cops are no fun they get mad about everthing!
<rww> ubottu: ot | JayCool, mkanyicy
<ubottu> JayCool, mkanyicy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arghh2d2> #debian deserves all the credit in here
<ae86-drifter> how do i completely remove a mount point created with sshfs?
<mkanyicy> here we go again
<arghh2d2> #ubuntu deserves all the blame
<maco> JayCool: ya know, you're putting the space in the wrong spot. ircop = "irc op" = "irc operator"
<rww> arghh2d2: you too.
<mkanyicy> !i-am-sorry|rww
<arghh2d2> rww: you three
<JayCool> rww stop it bro!
<rww> mkanyicy: I'd much rather you showed that by not repeatedly wandering off-topic and abusing the bot.
<ikonia> enough now - please
<JayCool> rww stop it bro!
<ikonia> JayCool: stop now, please
<arghh2d2> rww stop!
<JayCool> what am i doing ?
<JayCool> back on topic!
<JayCool> lol
<ae86-drifter> rrw and JayCool, stop please
<JayCool> stop what ?
<arghh2d2> you better stop now!
<ikonia> last warning - please stop messing around
<ae86-drifter> you too arghh2d2
<mkanyicy> rww, you are getting me scared and uptight, im sorry, lets be all happy ... yyyaayy
<ae86-drifter> wtf is going on
<ikonia> ae86-drifter: control your language
<JayCool> kick ikona!
<JayCool> hahah jk
<ae86-drifter> how do i completely remove a mount made by sshfs?
<IdleOne> ae86-drifter: it was a miss kick
<ae86-drifter> IdleOne, ok
<mkanyician> ikonia, you gotta have a nerve to just kick me out of the blue
<mkanyician> ikonia, without any solid warning?
<JayCool> he feels like jesus!
<rww> ae86-drifter: "umount /path/to/mountpoint" and then delete the mountpoint if you wish, I think.
<ikonia> mkanyician: this is not the channel
<mkanyician> ikonia, sorry i did not know its your house
<ae86-drifter> rww, unmount not a command
<JayCool> ok we are very off topic! Ubuntu suppurt questions ?
<rww> ae86-drifter: umount, not unmount
<mkanyician> ikonia, but please do not abuse  your power
<granite> f**k
<ae86-drifter> rww umount: /home/nathan/murray is not mounted (according to mtab)
<ikonia> granite: please control your language
<IdleOne> mkanyician: #ubuntu-ops if you want to continue discussing why you got kicked.
<ikonia> mkanyician: please check your private messages
<granite> Daz noh langaje
<IdleOne> !language | granite
<ubottu> granite: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JayCool> !language | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cjcopi> sshfs is fuse so use fusermount -u /mount/point
<rww> ae86-drifter: try fusermount -u /path/to/mountpoint
<Zer> Howdy.. has anyone had their system start with mountall: fsck /boot terminated with status 1
<jolaren> How do I format a partition on my harddrive using terminal??
<Zer> and it just hanging after that?
<rww> ah, cjcopi beat me to it :)
<ae86-drifter> rww thats it thx, sshfs wouldnt let me remount after a disconnect, that worked, thx
<JayCool> jrib please kick ikona!
<_Tristan> baww, he was helping me.
<arghh2d2> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<sembux> ..
<arghh2d2> i'm afraid to say anything
<_Tristan> obviously not too afraid :P
<sembux> did this message went through ?
<IdleOne> sembux: yes
<arghh2d2> loud and clear sembux
<arghh2d2> that message go through
<sembux> IdleOne: thank you .. something weird is going on with my irssi ( for example, #archlinux chanell - can't send any messages .. no explanation ).
<refre> .Im   UsinG. H4cKeRzE
<IdleOne> sembux: you need to register your nick
<arghh2d2> sembux: register your nick
<_Tristan> so, gtk2 still can't find any of its engines. If someone can help me help it, there's $30 in it for them.
<IdleOne> !register | sembux
<ubottu> sembux: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<arghh2d2> drat, beat me to it
<sembux> exit
<sembux> quit
<_Tristan> third time's a charm.
<MrApple> Does anyone know anything about gaining root access on a linux based kernal?
<jolaren> How do I format a partition that is booted?
<ikonia> MrApple: what's the problem/question
<arghh2d2> jolaren: unboot it
<_Tristan> MrApple: pop a live CD in there?
<IdleOne> jolaren: use a live cd
<arghh2d2> jolaren: the term is mounted
<jolaren> arghh2d2; Can I do that even thought It's on the HDD which I use?
<MrApple> I need, well like, to gain root access on my Android Phone
<arghh2d2> jolaren: a live cd
<ikonia> MrApple: that's not an ubuntu issue so not supported/on-topic for this channel
<arghh2d2> jolaren: ubuntu live cd, or puppy linux is good if your hardware wont run ubuntu live
<jolaren> arghh2d2; aight thx
<arghh2d2> jolaren: n/p
<_Tristan> where does gtk2 look for engines?
<MrApple> ikonia, any recommendations for this? I figured you guys might be able to lend a hand to gaining root access to the phone, it hasn't been "hacked" just yet
<ikonia> MrApple: it's not on topic for this channel so please don't ask in this channel
<happyface> How can I get my multimedia keyboard working!?
<happyface> in Karmic
<arghh2d2> happyface: i know how to do it in openbox
<happyface> in gnome, I mean
<happyface> the one on my laptop works but not for my external keyboard
<arghh2d2> happyface: google gnome multimedia keybind
<grace_> irefox doesnt work pls help
<jolaren> arghh2d2; trying to run DSL now
<grace_> what should i do my firefox doesnt work
<infid> switch to chrome
<happyface> firefox is still superior
<arghh2d2> jolaren: i've never had as good o' luck with dsl as ive had with puppy
<grace_> what should i do my firefox doesnt wor
<arghh2d2> grace_: lynx
<happyface> grace_: lynx
<arghh2d2> heh
<grace_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<grace_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<grace_> what is this
<grace_>  lynx ?
<jolaren> arghh2d2; Oh, I truly HATE the gui of DSL
<grace_> pls help me
<arghh2d2> jolaren: all you need is gparted
<arghh2d2> gregl: sudo apt-get install lynx   <--its a web browser
<rww> gregory_: did you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<jolaren> arghh2d2; Cant find the terminal.. alt f2 doesnt work
<rww> gregory_: sorry, mistab :(
<jolaren> arghh2d2; nvm found it
<Kage> What are peoples opinion of ubuntu changing its default search Engine to Yahoo....  Personally I don't see much that Yahoo does for open source, compared to google....  And this in many ways is stabbing Firefox/Mozilla in the back.            Plus, I think the majority of linux users use google anyways.
<Huston> hey is there a way to boost my wireless adapter range? i know i can do it in windows, but never tried to do it in ubuntu
<jrib> !ot | Kage
<ubottu> Kage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arghh2d2> i guess grace_ left, i tabspelt greg1
<speedxxxcore> is there any well working nice gui for rsync? I need alot of verbose?
<MisterMom> speedxxxcore, grsync
<arghh2d2> speedxxxcore: i dont think so...rysync's power is to be able to back shtuff up over network
<arghh2d2> or maybe there is *shrug
<speedxxxcore> arghh2d2: that's what I'm about to do..  I'm about to move 80gb over network
<speedxxxcore> and I like to know what is happening
<Zer> Does anyone know of a variant of the Ubuntu installer that will just download the whole thing?
<arghh2d2> speedxxxcore: -v
<Zer> I've got a worthless IPMI firmware that can't read from a CDROM for more than like 30 seconds without crashing, and need to install an OS anyway
<malnek> a very unrelated question, but do anyone here have a good idea as to what i should get as a domain name? Small blog and mail is primary use :)
<jolaren> arghh2d2; i cant find gparted in dsl!
<Oddtod> heya guys i'm currently running ubuntu netbook remix and i'd like to move to standard gnome interface is there any quick way to remove this netbook remix gui?
<jrib> !ot | malnek
<hack4slash> Zer, unetbootin
<ubottu> malnek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unop> Zer, install from USB or network?
<unop> !netinstall
<Zer> network if at all possible
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arghh2d2> jolaren: dsl might not use gparted, it is damn small after all
<Huston> anyone?
<malnek> jrib, thanks :)
<arghh2d2> jolaren: i recomend puppy.
<pythoneus> Hey guys.  I'm having trouble finding my wired connection on the laptop I just put ubuntu on.  Any ideas why that might be?
<Quirkly> hello
<skay> hi, I want to have an encrypted partition running ubuntu on my macbookpro, and I'm not sure where to start. if I do a search for ubuntu disk encryption I don't get docs for karmic koala
<pythoneus> It's running off of some random person's wireless connection at the moment...
<wish^> sudo this sudo that
<Quirkly> I need some printer help, with xubuntu specifically, just need to know a command to get access to my shared printer on a windows machine on the network
<wish^> its vista asking permission to perform an operation all over again
<Zer> Right... but I don't have Windows on it, so installing from hard drive is a nonstarter
<wish^> sudo instead of root is the worse they could have done
<wish^> they fucked it over
<Seeker`> wish^: watch your language
<james_> Which Java do i install for firefox
<Zer> You can get into a root account
<Zer> sudo su before you startx
<james_> in update manager
<wish^> Seeker` : yea sorry
<wish^> just pissed off thats all
<arghh2d2> james_: the open source java has come a long way
<arghh2d2> try it
<james_> let me rephrase
<pythoneus> If I installed 32bit 9.04 on a 64bit laptop (which is working almost fine), should I see the 32bit repositories and all that jazz?
<jolaren> arghh2d2; :( I dont have any other cds to burn things to so I have to use DSL :(
<james_> which java do i select in update manager
<james_> ?
<james_> i wanna play games on yahoo
<arghh2d2> jolaren: it might use cfdisk or something, google it?
<james_> anybody?
<jolaren> Anyone know how to extend a partition to annother one using fdisk?
<jolaren> or cfdisK+
<ezrafree> hello
<arghh2d2> james_: jolaren dont be afraid to try google too, some stuff is beyond what anyone wants to type at you in irc
<jolaren> arghh2d2; yer im usin both
<ezrafree> does anyone know if it's possible to enable the sound ports on the front of my Asus "Performance One" case?
<phong_> hi i have question:   is it neccessary to creat  partition for  /  and for /home  seperate partition?
<phong_> when i do manual installation i create swap area then  /  then /home
<phong_> my qestion is is it neccessary for /  and /home?
<Zer> No, you can make them the same partition if you want
<phong_> ok let say i have a hd of 100GB    i manually partitiion is to be   2GB for Swap Area.......  next what should i do?
<Zer> Make the rest of it /
<phong_> oh
<phong_> how about   /home
<phong_> no need to?
<Zer> You don't need it
<Zer> though
<phong_> oh shlt
<Zer> if you want, one thing you could do
<Zer> You can if you want
<Zer> but
<FloodBot2> Zer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zer> one thing that might be nice, create the / as a LVM partition, leave about 4GB free
<phong_> why some website teach me to do  it  with  /  and then another partition with /home
<Zer> That way you can do a snapshot in case you break something accidentally
<_Tristan> it\ns simple\n really\n
<Zer> phong_: If you want to make them separate you can. It doesn't matter
<Seeker`> phong_: watch your language pelase
<ezrafree> phong_: many people prefer to make /home on it's own partition so it doesn't fill up the hard drive and cause the system to slow down
<phong_> ezrafree is that the advantage ?
<Zer> ezrafree: Since when did hard drives get appreciably slower when they were full? :)
<ezrafree> phong_: as far as i know that's why some folks recommend it, yes
<Huston> hey is there a way to boost my wireless adapter range? i know i can do it in windows, but never tried to do it in ubuntu
<ogen> this is an ubuntu support channel. Amazing. I was only going to chat with my friends. I am MEGA disappointed with Ubuntu. RIGHT NOW >> I cant play dvd's. 1. I installed non-free from the documentation page. 2. I installed VLC 3. I followed the directions (lots of functions, hundreds?) as recommended by the Old Grey Wolf on Ubuntuforums. --- PARDON ME. NOW IT PLAYS. (In VLC)
<arghh2d2> Zer: since / needs to write cache and logs
<ezrafree> Zer: i meant the users who have access to /home (who may not be admins) could fill up hdd space the admins prefer to use for the system
<ezrafree> arghh2d2: heh, exactly, that too
<phong_> how come when i go to my computer  i only see FileSystem ?
<phong_> only 1 HD
<speedxxxcore> Huston: you can build a cantenna
<ogen> oops now mplayer wont close. I need to do something about this.
<Zer> arghh2d2: If it's partitions, they're on the same HD either way, so whether it's logging or not it's the same thing
<arghh2d2> if your / get's full it will fail
<phong_> i thought i made it  2GB swap and /home
<Zer> ezrafree: That's true
<phong_> i only see Filesystem
<ezrafree> Zer: yes but only the partition they have access to can they fill up
<hero1900> hi guys any way to open and edit visio files?
<Zer> Yeah, if you have some other user who'll fill up your hard drive it might be useful
<ezrafree> the partition for / they won't have write access to so they cannot fill up, saving that filespace for log files and system files
<Huston> speedxxxcore: cantenna?
<arghh2d2> Zer: if your /home partition filles up but your / partition still has a gig to play with you'r good...its not rocket science
<ogen> re cantenna, umm, you can use the ancient Asian Cooking Utensil school of antenna amplification. I've used a big metal bowl (details at 11) and it worked well.
<phong_> answer please:   why i only see  Filesystem,  why not  my other partition?
<arghh2d2> Zer: it's useful and your critiques are ignorant, case closed
<ezrafree> phong_: did you look in /home ?
<ogen> Huston re cantenna, umm, you can use the ancient Asian Cooking Utensil school of antenna amplification. I've used a big metal bowl (details at 11) and it worked well.
<phong_> it's a folder
<ezrafree> phong_: try browsing or cd'ing to the /home directory
<phong_> that's not partition
<ezrafree> phong_: then it is in fact there
<crdlb> phong_: swap is used as memory, and Computer doesn't show partions separately afaik
<ezrafree> phong_: partitions are mounted as folders
<Zer> arghh2d2: He's talking about speed, what you are saying has nothing to do with that...
<phong_> ez: i see
<speedxxxcore> Huston: it's the process of converting a pringles can into an antenna, there is guides online
<ogen> when I click on PLACES I can see the partitions
<phong_> does x64 run faster than 32 bits?
<phong_> i can see mine is  6GB when i do free
<Huston> i have a wireless n adapter. i don't need an external adapter. i need to boost the amount of power going to it.
<ogen> Huston a cantenna is more difficult and more expensive than the Asian Cooking Method (google that, you can)
<Zer> phong_: Yeah generally. Takes up more RAM though
<phong_> i have GTX 285 i love it
<phong_> will linux do SLi ?
<ogen> Huston heres googles first find <asian cooking antenna wifi> http://www.instructables.com/id/Wifi-Signal-Strainer-WokFi/
<phong_> i have 2 of them
<Huston> lol that doesn't help me when i'm at my college.
<phong_> is there a visual c++ for linux?
<phong_> i dong like g++
<phong_> any visual appearence for coding?
<_Tristan> has anybody found a better code editor than gedit?
<ardchoille> phong_: you might try eclipse
<phong_> is it free?
<ardchoille> yes
<ogen> Huston you mean the amount of signal going to it. It matters not whether it is N or not. Asian cooking does not need an external wireless. Go make a cantenna then. Or just buy a better antenna.
<Huston> noit to mention it is a internal wireless adapter
<ardchoille> phong_: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<phong_> ok let me do that
<ardchoille> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ogen> Huston, cant do anything about internal wireless adaptors. You are barking at a tree with no cats.
<ardchoille> phong_: You need to have the universe repo enabled
<phong_> it's installing ardch
<Huston> ah ok
<phong_> wha is that?
<ardchoille> phong_: :)
<Huston> well thanks anyways
<ardchoille> phong_: never mind, you have it
<ogen> Best huston
<phong_> oh i found some good them for linux
<phong_> i forgot where it is
<phong_> any one suggest ?
<hero1900> can i open visio file in any program in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> phong_: themes?
<ogen> How do I close MPlayer (useing terminal) ?
<ardchoille> og01: ctrl+c  ?
<phong_> it make ubuntu good looking
<ardchoille> !themes | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<phong_> just like the xubuntu
<phong_> or kubuntu
<ogen> phong lmglfy http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=themes+ubuntu
<gleaken> having audio problems, when I open up the drivers program, jockey-gtk does not show any devices to disable
<gleaken> sound does not work at all
<phong_> yes thanks
<phong_> that is what i'm talking about
<phong_> nice looking thing
<ogen> HOW DO I CLOSE MPLAYER ? (USING TERMINAL PERHAPS?)
<ogen> IT'S STUCK.
<ogen> OPEN.
<arand> ogen: mind the caps
<phong_> is it free theme?
<phong_> and how to install it
<ardchoille> phong_: I wrote some themes, you can find them here:   http://sites.google.com/site/ardchoille42/my-themes
<ogen> Arand I thought maybe 3rd time is the charm.
<arand> ogen: "killall mplayer might do it"
<ardchoille> [18:00] <ardchoille> og01: ctrl+c  ?
<ardchoille> ogen: ctrl+c  ?
<ogen> arand no process found (and yet there are two windows on my desktop
<MMKK> ogen: "ps aux | grep mplayer"
<ardchoille> og01: sorry, nick complete bit me
<ogen> control-c dos not work
<MMKK> then "kill -9 <number of process ID"
<arand> ogen: use "ps -A | grep mplay" to see what the processes are caled
<ogen> there is a way to get a prcess number right MMKK how do I get it
<zchef2k> ect.org
<MMKK> you get the process number by running "ps aux" which lists all processes and then piping it through grep to look for the process you want
<MMKK> for example
<MMKK> "ps aux | grep mplayer"
<MMKK> without the quotes, of course
<ardchoille> ogen: ps -A | grep mplayer   <-- will give process number
<coz_> ardchoille,  mm not here it doesnt
<ogen> ogen bows out and says thank you to MMKK and to arand
<sje46> hey, I'm trying to use the update manager, but it won't let me because "W: Failed to fetch http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'repository.cairo-dock.org'"
<ardchoille> coz_: does here, I wonder what's different
<coz_> ps aux | grep mplayer does however
<coz_> ardchoille,  not sure
<ardchoille> coz uppercase A  ?
<arand> ogen: glad to help
<ogen> I got the process number from arand and then killed it with -9
<coz_> ardchoille,  yep upper case A
<ardchoille> weird
<coz_> ardchoille,  let me screenshot terminal for you
<rohieb_> wtf, auto-join on #ubuntu when opening xchat the first time? -.-
<ardchoille> coz_: I trust you not nec
<coz_> ardchoille,  ok but still    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-cosimo321%40coz%3A%20%7E.png
<jrib> rohieb_: so you know you can get help here :)
<chewbranca> what program can I use to monitor psu wattage from the command line?
<rohieb_> jrib, i _know_ that already, thanks ;)
<crdlb> coz_: that's because mplayer isn't  running :)
<rohieb_> well, thanks for the fish
<sje46> the update manager isn't working for me
<coz_> crdlb,  I knew if I made any mistake  you would show up lol  hey guy
<coz_> crdlb,  where have you been?
<phong_> ok i wna to try wild -shine them
<phong_> how is it d
<phong_> can i try this: sudo apt-get install tropical-theme
<phong_> wont work
<phong_> could not find package
<phong_> please help
<ardchoille> phong_: wild shine is here, along with some other great themes:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/9-great-gnome-themes-with-ubuntu.html
<coz_> ardchoille,  yep with mplayer running you were correct...I should have payed attention to the whole conversation :)
<toastedmilk> anybody know how to install a splash screen with the extention .so?
<ardchoille> coz_: Ah, ok
<toastedmilk> extension*
<ardchoille> toastedmilk: sounds like a lib, not a splash screen
<toastedmilk> ardchoille, doesn't usplash support .so?
<ardchoille> toastedmilk: oh, you meant usplash, sorry
<sje46> so the update manager isn't working for me...
<toastedmilk> ardchoille, my bad, i should've specified.  got any idea how to get it working?
<Boogerhead> Hello! Just sorta kinda got running sort of on a PPC. Any idea why I get booted only with vga=ask, even if it never asks? How do I fix it permanently in grub2? (I was getting lots of flashing colors)
<ardchoille> toastedmilk: No, I don't spend enough time at that screen to warrant chaning it
<ardchoille> *changing
<MMKK> is there a program or package that will help me tax my processor (like Prime95 for Windows) so I can do some stress-testing?
<Pici> MMKK: cpuburn perhaps
<toastedmilk> ardchoille, alright, it's off to the google planet i go
<coz_> MMKK,  mm  there is a suit of bencmarking tools
<MMKK> Pici: thank you
<functionofxy> meganerd, i'm back
<coz_> MMKK,  they are a bit of a pain to get up and running
<kurou> MMKK: Try HardInfo
<MMKK> coz_: I'm not looking for pain.. thx
<MMKK> :)
<ardchoille> toastedmilk: I seem to remember a usplash tutorialor two on ubuntu forums
<coz_> MMKK,  if you are game for some hard stuff     http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/
<kurou> http://hardinfo.berlios.de/HomePage
<Boogerhead> How can I set permanent boot-time options?
<functionofxy> radeonhd is very slow when it comes to compiz
<toastedmilk> ardchoille, *checks*
<coz_> MMKK,  there is also this  but I dont know how hold it is   http://lbs.sourceforge.net/
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, radeon period is slow when it comes to compiz
<coz_> MMKK,  never mind that last one was last edited in 2002
<functionofxy> toastedmilk, i'm moved from fglrx to radeonhd and notice a drastic decline in performance
<coz_> MMKK,    http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103
<ezrafree> does anyone know if it's possible to enable the sound ports on the front of my ntecs "Performance One" case?
<coz_> MMKK,  disregard that last one sorry
<ezrafree> oops, *Antec
<macosxtiger> will someone please help me with gtkvncviewer?
<wish^> macosxtiger?
<macosxtiger> yes
<wish^> what is your problem with it?
<macosxtiger> i have it setup so i can connect to  my dads pornbox using windows right now i connect using the 192.168. address but from my laptop i cannot connect when i am not on the newwork
<macosxtiger> for instance anywhere else
<randy> firefox in my awn ?
<randy> how do you do that
<kurou> macosxtiger: you will need something like hamachi.
<paissad> i would like to copy a dir to a destination, the dest dir must be exactly as the same as the source dir, that's why i used --delete option, but there is a dir in $destination i don't want to remove, which is backup dir ..... here is what i did to in order to test, but the matter is that this command does delete the backup dir i excluded ( --exclude ) http://pastebin.com/d3a153a01
<functionofxy> toastedmilk, am I going to be able to fix this? if not, I'll just go back to fglrx. meganerd told me that radeonhd would be better...
<Guest24515> how do you put firefox in your awn
<wish^> macosxtiger: you cant connect using a local ip from outside the network
<Guest24515> it will not click and drag like i am use to
<macosxtiger> no i know but when i type the real modem IP it wont let me connect
<ardchoille> Why is  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  redirected to a page about Lucid?
<wish^> you could use a program like hamachi.. setting up a network between the two computers
<Guest24515> nevermind now it worked
<macosxtiger> i will try this hamachi
<danbhfive> wish^: not for me...
<kurou> macosxtiger: is the os your vnc into running linux?
<paissad> btw, $backup_dir is into $destination, does this cause problem ?
<kurou> you're
<kurou> vncing*
<wish^> you gotta run hamachi on both computers though
<brando753> guys how can i delete a U3 partition
<morphix> I have a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard and mouse combo, MX5000 & VX revolution. I wish to use a button on my keyboard to do the compiz "ring" or "shift" switcher but it doesnt register the button i press when i choose the "Grab Key Combination"
<morphix> the keyboard has a "Flip 3D" button
<morphix> intended for windows
<macosxtiger> i am using lucid on my laptop and the computer in the other room i am trying to connect vnc to is running vista sp2
<kurou> Follow this for your computer: http://www.supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<danbhfive> anyone ever run the zen kernel?
<mkanyicy> brando753, use gparted
<macosxtiger> holy shit that looks intimadating
<macosxtiger> sorry for the speeeling
<ezrafree> does anyone know if there's any way to enable the number pad on my logitech MX 5000 keyboard?
<kurou> macosxtiger: and install the "Unmanaged" version of this: https://secure.logmein.com/US/products/hamachi2/download.aspx
<mkanyicy> !language | macosxtiger
<ubottu> macosxtiger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<macosxtiger> my bad
<kurou> It is not as hard as it looks, promise.
<tomtom2> does Ubuntu support paravirtulization?
<kurou> Sorry, install the last link on the Vista box.
<tomtom2> or is it hardware virtulization only?
<tomtom2> ubuntu cloud I mean
<ezrafree> i must be asking some pretty tough questions today ;)
<ouyes> hei, everybody, i have an idea to make ubuntu more wide-spreaded, since Lucid will be released in April, and it is free and more stable, more available,but a few user compared to Windows 7,i have been using ubuntu(gnome) since 8.04 and i think it is good.so i think i can do something to spread it in my country,(my men like free),so what advice have you guys?
<wish^> ezrafree: hit numlock?
<macosxtiger> ok thats one thing out of the way is anyone farmiliar with konversation? irc
<ardchoille> ezrafree: or thefolks who know your answers aren't at their screens
<macosxtiger> i am getting annoyed with this user cam in user has left messages
<wish^> what about irc macosztiger
<macosxtiger> can find it in the setting to turn it off
<ezrafree> wish^: it does not appear that i have a num lock key on this keyboard, for some strange reason
<ardchoille> macosxtiger: that's a kde app, you might get better advice in #kubuntu
<wish^> ezrafree: mx5000?
<gleaken> any one have problems with sound on 9.10?  I updated my kernel and sound stopped working.
<kurou> ezrafree: Someone had your problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8740026 and solved it.
<ezrafree> wish^: correct
<ezrafree> kurou: oh cool thanks
<functionofxy> toastedmilk, you there?
<ouyes> gleaken,  how to update your kernel?
<prohna> anyone else using mpd having issues with clients not finding any album art online?
<kurou> Wait, actually that doesn't sem to be your problem, sorry.
<kurou> seem*
<prohna> same results with sonata and gpmc now
<gleaken> normal, through synaptic
<kurou> But it might help you.
<gleaken> installed last night, had sound, updated to current kernel, sound stopped working
<ouyes> gleaken, my kernel is 2.6.31-17-generic
<switch10> any programs to see my cpu heat??  gui or cl
<KenBW2> gleaken: revert to the old kernel
<ouyes> conky
<KenBW2> switch10: apt-get install sensors-applet
<gleaken> 2.6.31-18-generic
<ardchoille> switch10: gkrellm and conky can both do that
<gleaken> is there a known issue with the current kernel?
<gleaken> is there a defect I can follow?
<ouyes> gleaken,  how to update it? what do you do ?
<switch10> thanks
<KenBW2> gleaken: the old kernel will be in your grub menu if all else fails
<blondie> hello?
<gleaken> ouyes, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<htbrdd>  can someone give a new guy some help?
<wish^> preferred web browser in ubuntu except firefox?
<gleaken> KenBW2, understood
<ardchoille> switch10: you'll still need what KenBW2 suggested
<wish^> something that exists in aptitde
<aquachica> Hi. I would like to know if I can upgrade Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 to 9.10 via a USB?  I have put Netbook Remix 9.10 on a USB, but it keeps asking me if I want to format my partition.
<blondie> whats this?
<blakkheim> wish^: w3m
<htbrdd>  im trying to access a fedora smb share and get permission failures.
<ouyes> gleaken,  it just stop in 2.6.31-17-generic
<blondie> ohh...is this like a chat room that gives you help with the system?
<kurou> aquachica: try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade in a terminal.
<gleaken> ouyes, it stopped when I updated to -18
<ezrafree> blondie: /topic
 * KenBW2 chuckles at the irony of blondie's nick :P
<aquachica> I don't want to upgrade over the Internet.  I have had trouble with that in the past.  I wanted to do it straight from the USB.
<blondie> hey...if you haven't read my name that should tell you i'm not that smart.
<ouyes> gleaken, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. after the two commands
<gleaken> is there something I can help with a defect, is it a known issue?
<kurou> aquachica: I'm not the best at that, so I don't want to tell you the wrong thing. Sorry.
<wish^> blondie dont worry
<KenBW2> gleaken: "known issue" is usually hardware-specific
<blondie> thanks wish^
<gleaken> Son of a Sea Cook
<dragon> How can I make `add-apt-repository` access the Ubuntu keyserver from behind a firewall?
<gleaken> I enabled karnic-proposed
<gleaken> that may be it
<gleaken> hmmmm
<aquachica> I am surprised they didn't had the feature to the ISO.
<blondie> hey does anyone know how to sync a third generation iPod nano to this system?
<htbrdd1> i can permenant mount the share but i still get a permission denied. i need something so i can enter the username and password to access
<KenBW2> gleaken: but i usually find Pulseaudio causes a lot of problems
<ezrafree> blondie: perhaps gtkpod can do it, i'm not sure though
<KenBW2> blondie: Rhythmbox works with some iPods
<SectorX4> Anyone know how I can check install logs in 9.10? My install is freezing and I have no idea why
<blondie> yea i tried all of that...but there was the password and username thing that i couldn't figure out...
<KenBW2> blondie: you type your password in when it asks for it
<kurou> blondie: http://www.gtkpod.org/
<blondie> KenBW2: what password though?
<KenBW2> blondie: the one you log into Ubuntu with
<ardchoille> !sudo | blondie this will help you understand sudo
<ubottu> blondie this will help you understand sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<blondie> KenBW2: whats Ubuntu? thank you guys
<yy> s
<macosxtiger> not to but in , in this huge conversation channel but any advice on a good screen recording software that will work on lucid, i have vnc setup on my dads pornbox and i want to record what i am seeing and email it to my mom to get that F-ing Dkhead in the dog house
<SectorX4> Can anyone help me try and narrow down what's causing these issues with 9.10 server edition?
<ezrafree> macosxtiger: language!
<ardchoille> !lucid | macosxtiger
<ubottu> macosxtiger: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KenBW2> blondie: eh?
<macosxtiger> ok my bad i wont swear
<ezrafree> KenBW2: if i didn't know any better i'd swear blondie is just flaming us :)
<macosxtiger> i am using beta of lucid
<Oddtod> heya guys
<macosxtiger> anything for 9.1
<macosxtiger> ?
<blondie> i don't know....i am 15 and tring to figure all of this stuff out on my own and its hard not having anyone to help me
<KenBW2> ezrafree: yea i can feel some trolling going on
<ardchoille> macosxtiger: lucid or 9.10?
<htbrdd1> anybody help with samba shares
<poi77> Hi! Is there an easy way to change the installation path of make install
<Oddtod> heya guys i'm currently running ubuntu netbook remix and i'd like to move to standard gnome interface is there any quick way to remove this netbook remix gui?
<ezrafree> blondie: do you have ubuntu installed on your computer right now?
<blondie> and i'm not trying to flame anyone...i just wanted to know what this is
<macosxtiger> i am using lucid
<blondie> NO i don't
<Quirkly> anyone available to help me with a printer issue....should be a simple fix, I'm just, yeah, lacking a program or something methinks
<ardchoille> macosxtiger: then you need to be in #ubuntu+1
<ezrafree> blondie: ubuntu is a distribution of linux (that is, a type of linux)
<SectorX4> If anyone able to help me fix this install issue on 9.10? Seems to be freezing after hardware detection
<KenBW2> blondie: www.ubuntu.com
<blondie> ezrafree: what's linux?
<macosxtiger> it was really cool talking with you guys and thanks for the help see you all later
<Quirkly> !
<Quirkly> lol
<gleaken> KenBW2, ouyes, I will try the -update kernel and see what happens
<gleaken> thanks for the time
<dragon> !linux | blondie
<ubottu> blondie: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ardchoille> blondie: You can't be serious
<KenBW2> gleaken: i remove pulseaudio, its too buggy
<ezrafree> blondie: linux is an operating system, just like Windows and MacOS
<boxfish> What's a computer then ?
<boxfish> :-)
<Quirkly> I have not laughed so hard in a long time
<blondie> are all you guys freaking smart genuises or sumthing?
<macosxtiger> whats a keyboard
<blakkheim> ezrafree: linux is not an operating system
<kurou>  blondie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<dragon> Can't everyone just calm down?
<KenBW2> blakkheim: matter of debate
<blakkheim> KenBW2: no, it's not. linux is a kernel. gnu/linux is an operating system.
<blondie> thank ya'll i think i will try out everything ya'll have told me.
<_Tristan> the troll seems to be casting frost shock.
<esspiro> Hi all, in hopes of getting 3D acceleration working on my GMA950 MacBook, I followed a forum post and created an xorg.conf file containing "DefaultDepth 16". Now when I boot, graphics are all over the place and I can't read anything. I have auto-login enabled; how can I get myself a terminal to delete the file?
<dragon> ezrafree: Linux is nowhere like Windows or MacOS.
<ezrafree> the term "linux" is often used to refer to "gnu/linux" so let's not get too technical on the semantics folks :)
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KenBW2> blakkheim: the matter is debated, therefore its debatable
<dragon> How can I make `add-apt-repository` access the Ubuntu keyserver from behind a firewall?
<kurou> Ubuntu is base
<Quirkly> so umm, anyone good with networked printers? and xubuntu?
<dragon> Does Ubuntu keyserver have an HTTP implementation?
<kurou> Whoops, sorry.
<iKay> hi all. i have a friend with a dedicated server running ubuntu 8.04 lts. Recently the server has been restarting randomly and I have verified it's not a problem with power. any idea where i can start to look for clues?
<kc8cua>  /z
<blondie> whoops i'm lost
<kurou> Pressed enter too early.
<kc8cua>  /z
<kc8cua> asd;
<kc8cua> ];e
<FloodBot2> kc8cua: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ezrafree> dragon: i never claimed that linux was similar to macos or windows, i said it is also an operating system
<SectorX4> iKay RAM
<Garak> esspiro: try ctrl-alt-f1
<ezrafree> iKay: /var/log/dmesg
<iKay> @SectorX4: Would there be a log file that I could check to confirm that?
<blondie> BYE!
<dragon> ezrafree: take a moment to read what you wrote.
<iKay> i will take a look at that ezrafree, iirc though dmesg doesn't have any clues
<SectorX4> iKay You can boot from a 9.10 CD and run memory check
<esspiro> Garak: thanks. I'll also tri a liveCD
<iKay> the server is in a datacenter. so i can't do more than ssh
<Garak> esspiro: or what ever the mac keyboard equlavant to that is
<SectorX4> Ah
<iKay> is there any way i can check the ram with the os running?
<Garak> esspiro: it should give you a text console login
<SectorX4> iKay You don't have remote hands?
<ezrafree> golddragon24: take a moment to think about what i typed without taking it so literally, and considering it within the context of the conversation. i'm done talking about that now since it's off topic.
<iKay> crumby host. all over automated.
<iKay> cheap though.
<SectorX4> or IP KVM?
<phong_> are the any better looking them for ubuntu?
<ezrafree> sorry, not golddragon24, dragon
<phong_> those that provided by ubuntu is sux
<ezrafree> phong_: there are many themes, which window manager are you running? gnome? compiz?
<ardchoille> phong_: most themes at www.gnome-look.org will work fine
<Nooneshere> How do you make a theme?
<phong_> compiz
<SectorX4> Does anyone know what would be causing a Ubuntu 9.10 install to freeze during hardware detection on an IBM X225 server?
<phong_> i have GTX 285 rules man
<phong_> i have 2 GTX 285 SLi
<ezrafree> phong_: then as mentioned the themes are gnome-look.org should work, as well as try installing Emerald
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, it depends on what graphical programs you're using
<ardchoille> Nooneshere:  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<sje46> do you only have to wipe a file once for it to be unrecoverable?
<mkanyicy> phong_, Nooneshere , check themes at gnome-look.org
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, some programs support fglrx, some support the open source radeon driver
<Nooneshere> Ardchiolle thank you very much.
<blakkheim> sje46: dban the drive
<ezrafree> sje46: no i believe 7 times is the least until it's unrecoverable
<Dimoutlook> Are there any problems running Img-Burn in wine
<mezquitale> anyone knows of an sftp client for windows mobile?
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, my radeon is on the legacy list, so ati won't be supporting it.  therefore I use the radeon driver
<ardchoille> Nooneshere: many people find it easiest to just edit an existing theme, though
<sje46> blakkheim, what's that?  And I'm not looking for advice.
<Some_Person> Is it possible to get java working in epiphany
<mkanyicy> Dimoutlook, try #winehq
<ezrafree> mezquitale: perhaps try asking in #windows
<blakkheim> sje46: dban is a tool for securely erasing the contents of a hard drive
<KenBW2> Dimoutlook: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4625
<sje46> ezrafree, someone on reddit says that once is all you need, because it wipes it at the bit level
<mezquitale> Dimoutlook, that sounds like a generic question that will get a better answer in the forums or google
<Nooneshere> Ardchoille i just want to make some minor image and code edits. I assume i need to learn minor gtk correct?
<ardchoille> !google | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mezquitale> ezrafree, i dont think i want to explain ssh and sftp to windows users
<ezrafree> sje46: i am only conveying what i've heard, i do not know for sure
<ardchoille> Nooneshere: that would help
<functionofxy> toastedmilk, I have an HD 48030 (R770 series). The big difference (i.e. decrease in performance) seems to be in window manager/compiz
<mezquitale> ardchoille, he uses wine so most likely he's not a new user
<functionofxy> video is the same as before
<Nooneshere> Ardchoille thank you very much :)
<mkanyicy> mezquitale, this is not a windows channel
<ezrafree> mezquitale: hehe, the ones here on freenode aren't quite _that_ inept :)
<sje46> ezrafree, http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/awpv2/in_response_to_the_craziest_fact_post_what/c0jszk3
<functionofxy> some 3D application perform better, some worse.
<phong_> i loev the shaking windows looks
<phong_> love8
<Dimoutlook> mkanyicy thanks I have it running just wondered if it makes as many coasters as the regular stuff
<kurou> Reddit is awesome.... sorry for being off-topic.
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  it makes my wife seasick
<mezquitale> ezrafree, if they use windows mainly for their own computing then that tells you a lot
<ezrafree> sje46: myself personally i would probably not trust reddit as a reliable source of information
<sje46> ezrafree, I am so facepalming right now
<ezrafree> mezquitale: a lot of them don't, they're just in there to help folks out. take my advice or leave it, up to you.
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, maybe you need to configure your x under the radeonhd driver?  have you looked at ubuntu's community documentation?  then again, since ati is supporting it's fglrx for the hd series, I would probably use that unless I had a program that specifically didn't have support for it
<mezquitale> ezrafree, let me try the windows channel just for kicks though, i'll try the offtopic channel first though
<SectorX4> Why would the "Detect network hardware" section of Ubuntu 9.10 install tell me it's found usb-storage hardware and want to load the module
<sje46> ezrafree, did you even read the comment?  Or do you like saying idiotic things just to troll?  He linked to another website.  He gave a big explanation.  Just don't dismiss it just because it was a comment on a website.
<ezrafree> mezquitale: i'd think you'd have better chances of someone in #windows knowing about ssh/sftp then someone in #ubuntu/#ubuntu-offtopic knowing about windows mobile
<sje46> ezrafree, should I dismiss everything said on this channel because "you shouldn't believe anything on IRC"?  Idiotic
<LizardK|ng> yes
<krysis> interesting o.o
<functionofxy> toastedmilk,  i did use the community doc site to install and configure. meganerd told me the exact opposite--that i'd be better off under radeonhd even though i have a newish card
<ezrafree> sje46: yesi did read through it, but i'm also not familiar with actionfront.com
<sje46> I was asking if his information was true, anyways.
<ardchoille> Let's keep it on topic folks, please
<Quirkly> so umm, anyone know a lick about accessing windows printer, via xubuntu??
<kurou> Ubuntu: 1270 people. Windows: 277. That says something. :D
<Dr_Willis> Quirkly:  the cups config tools should let you set it up.
<sje46> Something is not inherently false just because of the website...if it has information explaining it, judge it from /that/.  So is it true?
<krysis> if anyone has any spare time i would like some help with video drivers intel mobile
<mezquitale> ezrafree, apparently you havent been to the offtopic channel often, i've been on both channels though on windows not as often as i'd like but let me go down there and see how many souls I fright
<toastedmilk> kurou, for percentage of users of an OS that also use IRC..
<Quirkly> well, Dr_Willis I don't seem to be able to access them
<phong_> the thems u show me are background images
<Quirkly> the tools that is
<phong_> oh god, i want a real themes
<Quirkly> I can get into a print settings, where I can add a cups server, but the windows machine sure ain't a cups server as far as I know
<KenBW2> Quirkly: iirc you can install standard gnome components in xubuntu
<ezrafree> phong_: do you have emerald installed?
<Dr_Willis> Quirkly:   cups has a web interface on http://127.0.0.1:631 also i recall
<mezquitale> krysis, go ahead and ask the question, all on one line
<phong_> no
<Dr_Willis> I think its port 631
<phong_> what is it
<Quirkly> lol, I tried that too, it failed miserable, not sure what I don't have installed
<krysis> yes on that cups interface
<Rabbitbunny> Is there a button I can flip to turn off automounting of drives for a while? I broke some partitions.
<ezrafree> phong_: if it were me, i'd install emerald (a theme manager for compiz)
<phong_> but how to get it
<phong_> i'm new to linux
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, Haha, it's really all a matter of opinion.  What I would suggest is to install and configure both, then run high-end programs through the terminal to compare and contrast output.  Whichever seems to run smoother, go with.
<Quirkly> I can only install limited stuff on this machine, it overheats quickly when installing a lot of packages, so gnome stuffs out of question
<Dr_Willis> Quirkly:  i dont use xubuntu so no idea what they are lacking. check the apcakge manager for the gnome cups config tool perhaps and install it
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  its best to forget about emerald. its a dead project
<ezrafree> phong_: installing software on ubuntu is done through "Ubuntu Software Center" located under the Applications menu
<SectorX4> Lot of help this channel has been.....
<KenBW2> Quirkly: http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/ seems to work here
<ezrafree> Dr_Willis: it's working perfectly over here
 * Dr_Willis sends SectorX4 a bill
<functionofxy> toastedmilk, thanks. I think I'll switch back to fglrx
<krysis> phong what exactly are you looking for? Icons? Windows Themes?
<Quirkly> see, I thought I should be pretty damn close, because some smb tool, I forget what, gave me a list, and well it saw the printer, and I can access shared folders on the machine just fine
<Quirkly> oh /printers?
<Quirkly> I thought maybe I forgot something
<krysis> window* not window$
<phong_> krysis: windows themes with effects
<phong_> krysis: a better windows themes with effects
<krysis> the best would definately be a combination of emerald from the repository with compiz enabled, ever try this?
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, until something goes wrong ;)
<Quirkly> nope no worky on here
<phong_> krysis: no i 've never try
<ezrafree> krysis: i agree, that's what i'm running here
<phong_> krysis: i'm new to linux
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<krysis> ok, hold on leme get you the commands
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<toastedmilk> Anyone know anything about installing splash files with the extension .os with usplash?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: the problem is probably how the host PC is set up
<functionofxy> toastedmilk, thanks! I'll  try to let you know what happens
<phong_> krysis: how to make it work ?
<Rabbitbunny> phong_: 'Ubuntu Software Center'. It's noob mode.
<phong_> krysis: or where to get it
<dell_> Something happen to my ubuntu it keep on going black screen
<krysis> oh, do you have compiz enabled?
<krysis> ok*
<ezrafree> Dr_Willis: i was not aware that it was no longer supported, thank you for the information
<Dr_Willis> toastedmilk:  i seem to recall that being phased  out in the next release. :) but thats all i know on the topic.
<brando753> guys how can i delete a U3 partition (reformatting and zeroing out does not delete this)
<phong_> yes i do have it enabled
<Quirkly> well, perhaps....I mean, it's shared, and I can access share folders just fine, but I am missing something, like the pretty add printer button every set of instructions speaks of
<toastedmilk> functionofxy, yeah just PM me whenever
<phong_> i have GTX 25
<phong_> GTX 285
<mkanyicy> phong_, check the URL i pasted on your pm
<krysis> ok, go to terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: when Ubuntu has gnome 3.0 by default, compiz is going bye-bye anyway
<Dr_Willis> I imagine emerald will also vanish in the next release.
<krysis> to install the window themes
<dell_> When I try use wireless it keep black screen of death
<Rabbitbunny> phong_: Don't click any URL anyone pastes to you in pm
<krysis> Do you know how to edit your compiz effects?
<toastedmilk> Dr_Willis, you're killin' me smalls.  I'm using jaunty, it should have pretty much been phased out by now.  But I have this awesome splash screen!
<Rabbitbunny> mkanyicy: That's a good way to get banned.
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  ive not heard much good about gnome-3 - but it is still a work in progress. :)
<dell_> no error msg or anthing just show plan black screen
<mkanyicy> Rabbitbunny, how?
<krysis> i love gnome 3! will be amazing when it comes stable, it brings out more usability with desktops
<brando753> Krysis: CCSM type compiz in ubuntu software center
<phong_> i saw it
<krysis> multiple*
<ezrafree> phong_: yes never get help in PM with linux, someone could potentially make you do something bad and noone else will see it to warn you that it's a bad idea
<krysis> or you can use the simple compiz editor
<phong_> i see
<Dr_Willis> toastedmilk:  you copy it to the right place is all i seem to recall on installing them. The gnome-look site may have some info ion how to install them
<toastedmilk> krysis, System -> Preferences -> CompizConfig
<phong_> krysis can u just tell me the good them now
<krysis> phong, have you installed emerald?
<phong_> i want to download one
<phong_> no
<phong_> i dont know how
<FloodBot2> phong_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krysis> ok open a terminal
<toastedmilk> krysis, or if you feel like reading through man pages you can use the terminal
<dell_> when i've try firefox it keep black screen off death
<Quirkly> KenBW2, Dr_Willis basically all I'm trying to do is find the app that lets me add a network printer.....thank you for the input, hopefully maybe google will reveal something to me
<phong_> ok i did that
<krysis> its easier to copy and paste toasted
<ezrafree> phong_: to download emerald, go to APPLICATIONS > UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<phong_> i have terminal open
<krysis> ok now phont copy this "sudo apt-get install emerald simple-ccsm"
<krysis> without the quuotes
<krysis> and paste it to your terminal
<krysis> then press enter and follow instructions
<phong_> i think it did install now
<Rabbitbunny> ezrafree: They never like the easy way..
<phong_> still following and click yes
<KenBW2> Quirkly: perhaps xubuntu doesn't support printer shares out of the box - i remember it not supporting samba shares
<phong_> it's done krysis
<Dr_Willis> Quirkly:  if the cups web interface is not working.. somthing else may be needed as well
<krysis> ok, then when its done it'll take you back to the typing, can you type?
<toastedmilk> Dr_Willis, It's in the /usr/share/pixmamps/splash folder, but the 'Login Window' settings menu doesn't have it in a list, nor can find it in the folders
<phong_> yes i can type
<krysis> ok cool
<toastedmilk> krysis, i hope you made a backup.
<Quirkly> well, I have a feeling it doesn't support them out of the box KenBW2, thus my questions, lol, even went onto GNOME and can't find the add printer dialog all the instructions speak of
<phong_> what's next now ?
<krysis> what for toasted?
<Dr_Willis> toastedmilk:  Hmm the usplash stuff happens befor the login window I belive.. Xsplash in 9.10 happens right befor/after the GDM login window
<krysis> ok
<Quirkly> and Dr_Willis I've begun digging into why my cups isn't working
<krysis> phong go here: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=103&PHPSESSID=9193a3cc2631d71ad8ad6e56af7ad23b
<krysis> all themes are here, do you know how to download files from this site?
<phong_> 'm in there
<KenBW2> Quirkly: in gnome it's System > Admin > Printing
<phong_> i saw a lot of them
<krysis> ok go ahead and download one of those themes to your desktop
<phong_> ok i will brb
<krysis> ok
<Quirkly> KenBW2, I have that, but it only allows me to add a CUPs printer
<krysis> toasted why backup? for what?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: as opposed to?
<ezrafree> sje46: also, regarding your initial question, it depends whom you are trying to make the data unrecoverable from. read up on the Gutmann algorithm
<Dr_Willis> krysis:  the gnome-art and gnome-artng tools are handy for downloading themes
<Quirkly> well, I dunno what a shared printer would be considered
<Quirkly> where would my cups server be?
<toastedmilk> Dr_Willis, oh...crap.  Wrong preference menu.  I have 9.04, but where is the usplash logo config menu? or command?
<Quirkly> that's what it asks for
<Rabbitbunny> krysis: Use complete nicks, there's a good chance of a partial match.
<krysis> i dont think i've used those... i'll try
<ezrafree> sje46: 1 wipe may make it unrecoverable to some, but not to say, Department of Defense
<KenBW2> Quirkly: go to New > Network Printers >  Windows printer via SAMBA
<krysis> ah ok, with tab, got it Rabbitbunny :P
<Quirkly> new is greyed out
<Quirkly> that's the problem
<Dr_Willis> toastedmilk:  no idea. the extent i use usplash is to disable it with 'nosplash' in the kernel boot options. I find it totally useless.. and causes more probolems then it fix's
<orizon> hi all
<Quirkly> only thing avail is the "Connect..." option
<ViridianFire> does anyone know how to fully remove KDE?
<sje46> thanks ezrafree
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | ViridianFire
<ubottu> ViridianFire: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<phong_> krysis: is white os x good?
<ViridianFire> thanks
<toastedmilk> Dr_Willis, man usplash haha
<phong_> it looks like apple
<krysis> phong_:  that depends on what you like :P
<krysis> some poeple miht like windows... blahg
<KenBW2> Quirkly: what version of *ubuntu?
<Rabbitbunny> ezrafree: Not to single you out, but i'm having problems with a usb disk, i need ubuntu to not try to mount anything I plug in for just a few moments, happen to now anything about that?
<Quirkly> well, freshly downloaded last week
<phong_> oh ...let me continue to look
<Quirkly> xubuntu
<phong_> brb
<Quirkly> so, pretty new
<cybertaur1> hello, I'm having a problem with my ethernet connection.  i've got a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 and when the ethernet cable is plugged in, it's constantly connecting and then disconnecting (by itself, i'm not doing anything to the cord).  the cable works fine on my macbook pro.
<KenBW2> Quirkly: are you able to upload a screenshot?
<Quirkly> ya, I do that asap, hang tight
<Rabbitbunny> KenBW2: Are you nuts?
<Dr_Willis> i dont even see much pointin using xubuntu these days. :)
<krysis> :P
<Quirkly> shitty machine
<KenBW2> Rabbitbunny: no?
<Quirkly> that's my only reasoning
<krysis> i use LXDE on my Xubuntu install
<KenBW2> Rabbitbunny: should i be?
<krysis> for my Thinkpad 240
<krysis> oooooolld laptop
<krysis> err "netbook"
<Quirkly> I barely got it installed, have to run laptop with an icepack underneath it
<krysis> lmao
<ezrafree> Rabbitbunny: let's see i believe gnome-auto-mounter handles automounting, and/or dbus
<Rabbitbunny> KenBW2: Uploading a how many MB file to find a 10byte string, seriously.
<Dr_Willis> from the 'sites' ive seen xubuntu vs gnome isent saving that much in space/cpu/memory. expecially after you have to install all these extra gnome tools/apps
<orizon> че ето за хуетень ?
<ezrafree> sorry not gnome-auto-mounter, gnome-volume-manager
<ardchoille> !ru | orizon
<ubottu> orizon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<orizon> да иди ты нахуй
<KenBW2> Rabbitbunny: welcome to 2010 where bandwidth isnt scarce
<orizon> sor
<Rabbitbunny> ezrafree: Ah ha, I see. Now I know enough for the man pages to teach me more. Like how it's supposed to work. Thanks.
<ezrafree> Rabbitbunny: my pleasure
<ouyes> how to install window xp in ubuntu? i want to run some applications of windows?
<ezrafree> ouyes: try wine
<krysis> couldnt find gnome-artng in repo
<ezrafree> ouyes: wine will not install windows, but it can allow you to install some windows programs
<ouyes> ezrafree, i want to install windows xp in ubuntu
<krysis> i only wanted to use my small laptop with ubuntu for the Basket application
<ezrafree> ouyes: oh, i'm not aware of a way to do that
<krysis> its amazing
<Dr_Willis> krysis:  use the pacakge manager search feature.  for gnome art. gnome-artng is not int he repos last i looked
<orizon> :)
<KenBW2> ouyes: try virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> !find gnomeart
<krysis> i tried looking through terminal, no find, i found gnome-art though
<ubottu> Package/file gnomeart does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> It might be gnome-art
<cybertaur1> anybody have any ideas about the ethernet business? i keep getting disconnected and then re-connected
<KenBW2> Quirkly: my CUPS server is at /var/run/cups/cups.sock if that helps
<ezrafree> ahh yes, virtualbox, never gotten virtualbox to work for me before but in theory it should work
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-art
<ubottu> Found: gnome-art
<ouyes> KenBW2, ok
<krysis> i found gnome-art, but not gnome-artng, i'll play with art
<un214> how do I rebuild modules.dep.bin?
<KenBW2> ezrafree: works fine here
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, - good evening
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  Moo! :) time for me to go to work.
<krysis> there needs to be an app for gnome-look.org
<ezrafree> KenBW2: yes, at that time i was in slackware distro... i haven't tried in ubuntu yet
<yeason> I've got a non-raid disk that is for some reason identifying as being in a raid... I know there's a utility that will basically fix the mbr or something (forgot what it was), does someone know what I'm talking about and can you point me in the right direction? thanks!
<KenBW2> ouyes: why do you want XP *in* Ubuntu?
<wevlop> hi, after more than 3 versions later i installed ubuntu again, but my celeron laptop is still have trouble as it used to have with 7.10/8.04 , my keyboard & touchpad is not being detected
<Dr_Willis> krysis:  i thouught gnome-art does get themse from gnome-look.org
<ouyes> KenBW2, my job
<krysis> oh no, its from art.gnome.org
<ezrafree> ouyes: you could always do a dual boot, and just boot into windows sometimes
<Dr_Willis> krysis:  so you get 100000% more ugly themes. :)
<Dr_Willis> bye all.
<KenBW2> ouyes: do you know how to intall virtualbox?
<wevlop> there was some extra parameter to add in the boot settings which was disabing sound but enabling my touchpad, i forgot it
<ouyes> KenBW2,  i need to install a IM software from my company
<boxfish> I ca'n't think of many thigns you really need xp on ubuntu for...even though I have it
<krysis> lmao yeah, art.gnome.org isn't that great :/
<KenBW2> ouyes: whats the name of the IM software?
<ouyes> KenBW2, give me a clue if you know
<krysis> thats why someone needs to integrate gnome-look.org into the desktop just like Kubuntu did with their plasma
<phong_> krysis i have not find yet...i'm still looking brb
<ouyes> KenBW2, you never know , it is special made by my company
<KenBW2> ouyes: Applications > Software Centre
<krysis> haha, ok take your time
<KenBW2> ouyes: do you know what wine is
<krysis> phong_:  all i wanted to show is how to import the theme
<ezrafree> ouyes: ask them what chat protocol it uses, maybe it's supported in pidgin or another IM client
<phong_> ok if i try one , will i be able to undo it?
<ouyes> KenBW2, of course mate, i use ubuntu since 8.04
<Quirkly> lol, why I'm failing at screenshots is beyond me, I think my brain is fried from this lol, I'll check that file out KenBW2
<ViridianFire> what were those commands again?
<phong_> if it can, then i'll just pick one for now to learn to try on
<ViridianFire> I had to restart X server half way through
<lmiller> I have a Person model with a friends ManyToManyField, and I ideally I would like to use a through table on friends. My understanding is, however, that you can't use a through table on a ManyToMany to self ?
<phong_> krysis answer my dear
<KenBW2> Quirkly: you said it was asking for a cups server - put that location in
<lmiller> oops wrong channel hah
<Quirkly> hrm, KenBW2 that file is lacking completely
<krysis> yeah, just pick any
<Quirkly> oh
<razertek> what is the name of the network hardware driver in karmic/lucid?
<boxfish> Ouyes : what email software do you use at work ? , if it's Lotus notes then sametime may be your IM protocol ?
<krysis> in fact phong_ take the OSX one
<Quirkly> well, there's nothing there except a certs folder
<marlin> ok
<ouyes> ezrafree, it is impossible, because it is an internal software , and netword
<KenBW2> Quirkly: maybe you need to install cups
<Quirkly> well, it's installed, and /etc/init.d/cups start
<Quirkly> works, and starts cupsd
<marlin> i need to know how to connect to a nero media server and i keep looking in all the wrong places
<cybertaur1> anyone here use boxee?
<mkanyicy> cybertaur1, what is boxee?
<saruji> Hi guys, my HD seems to be crashed, could somebody assist in verifying....loading ubuntu 9.10 all of a sudden gives me the error message "unable to mount" press ctrl d to attempt again or login for maintenance mode.
<ardchoille> cybertaur1: I do
<marlin> dont use boxee
<cybertaur1> http://www.boxee.tv/ - media library something or other
<krysis> interesting
<ecart> Hello everybody ... good night! I have a serious problem here ... I bought a video card Zotac Nvidia Geforce 5500 AGP, and drive vesa does not work ... would like help finding the right drive for you card.
<hiexpo> ouyes, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source
<cybertaur1> ardchoille: every time i start it, i get disconnected from my ethernet
<ouyes> boxfish,  i work for a branch of  big group, so everything is designed just for the company, besides i do not know the protocol
<cybertaur1> marlin: why not?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: sudo apt-get install a2ps solved someone else's problem
<marlin> can i connect to nero server or just share with mic xp?
<cybertaur1> marlin: did you mean you personally don't use it, or like a warning
<ViridianFire> How is it that you completely remove KDE again?
<ezrafree> ouyes: well it doesn't hurt to ask. i would imagine they did not go to the trouble of writing their own chat protocol
<marlin> because xmbc seems like the one for me
<ouyes> boxfish, hiexpo ezrafree  thanks
<phong_> krysis i did download this: Thank you for downloading macnome
<mkanyicy> saruji, how are you logged in now?
<_Tristan> I'm getting '(gtk-window-decorator:30406): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"' in my ~/.xsession-errors even though murrine is installed and in the right place. Also happens for all other gtk engines. $30 in it for the one who knows how to fix it.
<marlin> but my internet seems too slow right now
<phong_> it opens something up how to make it work?
<krysis> ecart:  have you tried looking up nvidia in the ubuntu software center?
<hiexpo> np
<saruji> mkanyicy: i'm in a live session
<Quirkly> KenBW2, I'm trying something, then I will check to see if that's installed or not
<krysis> ok phong_ now go into system > preferences > emerald theme manager
<wevlop> how do i get my keyboard working? please someone notice my question :)
<KenBW2> ouyes: your options are: (1) use Pidgin if you know the protocol (2) Use Wine to run the program (3) use Virtualbox to run a full Windows
<mkanyicy> saruji, pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ViridianFire> ubottu: could I get those commands again?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ardchoille> phong_: are you looking for a OSX theme for gnome?
<phong_> next?
<saruji> mkanyicy: whats the command for output?
<phong_> no it's call Thank you for downloading macnome
<marlin> my problem is simple i'm sure...
<phong_> macnome
<ardchoille> phong_: I used this one, it's great:  http://mac4lin.sourceforge.net/
<krysis> phong_:  go to import, and find the package on your desktop
<ViridianFire> ubottu: remove KDE
<ubottu> Error: The command "remove" is available in the Bugtracker, Lart, and Svn plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "remove".
<phong_> ok
<marlin> will anyone help me?
<Quirkly> KenBW2, a2ps is already installed
<krysis> i also forgot, go into ubuntu software center phong_ and install the copmiz fusion icon
<mkanyicy> saruji, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<KenBW2> marlin: that depends if anyone knows the cause of your problem, try to be specific
<CAPcap> anyone know how to change look of a pointer in lxde? no one is responding in the lxde channel
<ecart> krysis I do not know how to ... sorry .... I need help.
<krysis> oh ok
<krysis> ecart:  go to applications > ubuntu software center
<mkanyicy> yes, marlin, somebody will help you
<krysis> then search for nvidia ecart
<DanoZ34> hello
<ouyes> KenBW2,  thanks very much ,you guys fascinating, ill try 3
<ecart> ok
<krysis> try the GTK nvidia drivers ecart
<ecart> let me see
<marlin> i'm trying to connect to my nero media share from an xp box
<razertek> what is the network hardware kenel module for modprobe in lucid?
<phong_> ok i imported then next?
<KenBW2> ouyes: in the order i suggested preferably
<phong_> nothing happened yet
<krysis> ok phong_ go to applications > ubuntu software center and install copmiz fusion icon
<marlin> all google wants to do is set up ps3 servers, lol
<mkanyicy> saruji, i am still waiting
<krysis> compiz*
<krysis> i forgot this one part
<DanoZ34> Does anybody know why my canon ip2600 printer will say processing but won't actually print?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: sudo aptitude install gnome-cups-manager
<phong_> krysis do i close the emerald them ?
<phong_> it's still open
<krysis> yeah you can close it, just select the theme and press apply
<boxfish> Ouyes : you will need a xp image for that, or install from scratch (licence theoretically would be required for that)
<krysis> err sorry there is no apply
<krysis> just click on the theme and exit
<mac9416> How do I prevent GDM from running at startup?
<KenBW2> boxfish: "theoretically" - love it :P
<phong_> 'm in ubuntu software center
<DanoZ34> Does anybody know why my canon ip2600 printer will say processing but won't actually print?
<phong_> what do i search for?
<krysis> phong_: search for compiz fusion icon
<marlin> KenBW2: do you know how i can connect to a nero server or should i use typical file sharing?
<mkanyicy> mac9416, why do you want to do that?
<CAPcap> anyone know how to change a cursor theme in lxde?
<KenBW2> marlin: i have no idea what a nero server is
<phong_> ok i did
<phong_> it installed
<krysis> ok
<Quirkly> KenBW2, it no exist, maybe I should check repositories
<phong_> i still dont see any change yet
<Quirkly> but I have most enabled
<krysis> go to applications > system tools > fusion icon
<mac9416> mkanyicy: because whenever I try to login, it simply restarts GDM. I cannot kill it.
<mac9416> mkanyicy: even as root.
<krysis> the icon should pop in system tray
<DanoZ34> where can i go to get help with printers?
<Rabbitbunny> krysis: Talk to phong_, not the channel. You should know better.
<phong_> yeah
<Quirkly> lol KenBW2 I think it's my cupsd config
<ouyes> boxfish,  i do not know ill have a xp image
<p3rror> hello
<Quirkly> DanoZ34, join the club lol
<p3rror> any desktop video recording
<ouyes> boxfish,  can i use the cd?
<__machine> how can i upgrade just one package (mod_wsgi) on hardy heron lts without opening up all packages to bleeding edge?
<phong_> krysis: i saw the icon on bar
<KenBW2> Quirkly: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/09/howto-print-from-one-ubuntu-printer-to-another-with-xubuntu/
<krysis> ok now right click on the icon, go under "window decorator" and choose emerald
<phong_> krysis: how to activate my them
<marlin> KenBW2: Nero is used on windows for media playing, burning, and sharing
<krysis> work?
<mkanyicy> mac9416, CTRL+ALT+F1 and then 'sudo service gdm stop'
<DanoZ34> do printers now work well with linux? i just put it on the computer after our windows xp got erased from the harddrive?
<casllab> yes, hello
<KenBW2> marlin: address the channel :)
<boxfish> ouyes : maybe look for something like "TinyXP-Rev09.vdi" will make things very easy....just not very legal
<casllab> casllab here
<casllab> HOW DO I SHOT UBUNTU!?11/1/1/1!!!!???
<saruji> mkanyicy: I get an error message "unable to seek on /dev/sda" <---is that my cd rom or does that indicate aproblem with the hd?
<Quirkly> KenBW2, at a glance I think that's two ubuntu machines talking
<phong_> wow
<krysis> you get it phong_?
<phong_> krysis: u're the best my dear!
<phong_> yeah
<marlin> how do i connect to a nero media share?
<krysis> haha, your very welcome =)
<casllab> hello, i have a question:
<casllab> HOW DO I SHOT UBUNTU!?11/1/1/1!!!!???
<krysis> also
<tertitten> hmm, how do I delete the top gnome-panel ?
<krysis> phong_:
<KenBW2> Quirkly: wonder what theyre saying :P
<krysis> go into desktop background, then go to visual effects
<krysis> now you have a new selection "custom"
<saruji> casllab: install windows
<phong_> kryis: yes dr. thank u
<Random832> tertitten; right-click on it
<KenBW2> Quirkly: is that link proving helpful?
<krysis> you can change your graphics phong_
<Quirkly> lol well KenBW2 I hope playing in the config helps me
<CAPcap> anyone know how to change a cursor theme in lxde?
<saruji> casllab: and it will shot you
<mkanyicy> saruji, is that the only error message or you have summarized it?
<KenBW2> CAPcap: clearly not
<saruji> mkanyicy: yes
<Quirkly> well, not too much, I mean, the problem would be fixed if printer was hooked up to a linux machine'
<hiexpo> ouyes, why you need xp for ?
<Random832> saruji; no idea - type 'mount', does it say anything about /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<ouyes> boxfish,  i have 2 xp cd of my t400 from company so i will use that
<casllab> saruji: shut up. and stop studying at utah you stupid fuck. South Tower sucks ass.
<mkanyicy> saruji, yes what?
<phong_> krysis: is this only bar good mac looking only?
<tertitten> Random832, that obvioussly won't work ^^
<KenBW2> ouyes: have you tried wine
<phong_> everything else looks the same hahaha
<marlin> NEED HELP: i have a media server set up on a win XP machine and i want to connect to it...
<Random832> tertitten; ?
<CAPcap> KenBW2, people come and go and people miss things, i figured it wouldnt hurt to ask again
<krysis> haha, well you can look around, somethings look alot better, but if you like Mac then thats a good bar
<ouyes> hiexpo, the company need to see me on line in the work time
<ouyes> KenBW2, yes mate
<mkanyicy> Random832, saruji is on LiveCD
<KenBW2> CAPcap: i agree, but i usually wait a few mins
<phong_> krysis i want the whole them change man
<tertitten> Random832, right click and delete/remove is grayed
<wweasel> Question guys: I'm running Ubuntu server on an old laptop. Periodically, it goes into some sort of suspend state, where it stops responding to ping/ssh, etc.. Touching a keyboard key instantly reawakens it. I can't seem to figure out how to disable this. Or even where to look in the logs to figure out what precisely is happening. Any advice appreciated.
<Quirkly> time to google httpConnectionEncrypt failed
<phong_> anything good for whole them and i cons
<ouyes> KenBW2,  how to find out the protocol it used?
<Random832> tertitten; on a blank area?
<krysis> phong_:  you want full mac theme?
<Athen> it seems that Gnome Sudoku 2.28.0 doesn't keep track of the time very well
<KenBW2> ouyes: ask the developers, or check the file name
<mkanyicy> !language | casllab,
<ubottu> casllab,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tertitten> Random832, yes
<phong_> if posible
<phong_> or any full nice them
<KenBW2> ouyes: what's the name of the program?
<hiexpo> ouyes, how through beetworking?
<FiremanEd> !language > casllab
<ubottu> casllab, please see my private message
<Random832> tertitten; it looks like you have to have at least one panel
<ardchoille> phong_: I used this one, it's great:  http://mac4lin.sourceforge.net/
<DanoZ34> Does the Canon ip2600 printer not work with Ubuntu 9.10?
<marlin> anyone know anything about nero?
<mkanyicy> !language | casllab,
<krysis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<KenBW2> ouyes: file name? i mean help file
<casllab> !language | mkanyicy
<krysis> phong_:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<ubottu> mkanyicy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tertitten> Random832, OK, no problem, I'll just hide it then
<ouyes> KenBW2,  i can not find vitualbox in the software center
<casllab> lol
<boxfish> marlin : I normally sorted such problems by making sure the "WORKGROUP" was the same on both machines
<phong_> its downloading now
<phong_> ;)
<saruji> casllab: trace routing my ip cutie?
<Random832> you do know that casllab is ballsac spelt backwards, right? he was just trolling in ##linux
<casllab> saruji NO READING UR /WHOIS YOU FAGGOT
<krysis> the beauty of linux is u can make it look like anything, you can combine anything you want together to customize your own, full blown themes are rare to find, but you can make your own from gnome-look.org
<hajmola> DanoZ34, it's always a google away: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP2600
<KenBW2> ouyes: its called "Virtualbox OSE"
<ardchoille> !ops | casllab
<ubottu> casllab: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<saruji> mkanyicy: it gives me a lot of things
<casllab> saruji ALSO, COCKS
<krysis> phong_: the beauty of linux is u can make it look like anything, you can combine anything you want together to customize your own, full blown themes are rare to find, but you can make your own from gnome-look.org
<mkanyicy> ikonia, casllab is being offensive
<ouyes> KenBW2,  i am quite sure you do not know the name, as i said  it is special made by my company,
<IdleOne> casllab: stop
<phong_> krysis: i'm a noob remember,
<KenBW2> ouyes: i probably wont, but i can google it
<mkanyicy> saruji, pastebin everything
<phong_> krysis: i finshed downloading
<marlin> boxfish: will that connect me to the server or just the shared folders?
<casllab> ikonia: these guys are bullying me
<toastedmilk> Anyone know anything about configuring usplash to use an .so file?
<ouyes> KenBW2,  i search virtualbox no matches
<krysis> well yes, phong_ but for the most part you can just "Drag and drop" the themes onto your appearance manager
<casllab> HOW DO I SHOT UBUNTU?!11/11???!?!!??!??!?1
<KenBW2> ouyes: what repositories do you have enabled
<casllab> HY
<mkanyicy> saruji, copy everything and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hajmola> casllab, that doesn't make any sense
<toastedmilk> casllab, stop flaming/spamming
<casllab> hajmola: STFU.
<ouyes> KenBW2,  oh i found it
<CAPcap> !trolling | casllab
<ubottu> casllab: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<phong_> krysis how to unzip a .zip file with folder
<boxfish> marlin: I found that it made finding other machines on my home netowrk a lot easier
<KenBW2> ouyes: i dont know why you dont just try wine first
<krysis> right click on the file phong_ then click "extract here"
<DanoZ34> Does the Canon ip2600 printer not work with Ubuntu 9.10?
<Quirkly> so, guess it's time to dig in log files KenBW2 I've come to the conclusion that my cups server is likely borked
<Quirkly> lol
<KenBW2> Quirkly: great lol
<phong_> i want to learn from command line
<hajmola> DanoZ34, did you look at the link i sent you
<phong_> unzip with saving folder info
<krysis> ok, from command line
<darryl_sockwell> Is Ubuntu 9.10 suitable for a P4 with 384mb of RAM?
<Quirkly> uhhh
<toastedmilk> phong_, check out man pages!
<DanoZ34> i never saw one im sorry
<KenBW2> Quirkly: this is why i abandoned xubuntu on my old PC
<saruji> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367260/
<phong_> no toast
<Quirkly> lack of a log file KenBW2 proves the problem is really bad hahaha
<Quirkly> typically I don't have a need to print
<toastedmilk> phong_, yes phong
<Quirkly> so nonissue
<KenBW2> Quirkly: er, yea
<phong_> krysis go ahead
<mkanyicy> saruji, ok, let me check it out
<marlin> boxfish: ok, i'll try that some more and come back if i have too. i just cant seem to get the naming right
<boxfish> I like using "nmap" for finding stuff too, but I'm sure there are other more efficient ways
<KenBW2> Quirkly: why is the PC unable to run ubuntu?
<krysis> im not sure if tar can unzip zip files...
<Quirkly> no, it's a family machine
<saruji> mkanyicy: thank you
<krysis> its easier if you just right click and extract here
<Quirkly> thus, windows for the masses
<phong_> krysis okay i do it form gui then
<phong_> brb
<DanoZ34> haji can you repost it?
<Quirkly> I mean, I could go in to my email on that machine and print the file I want....but that's too fucking easy
<mkanyicy> saruji, ok try this: 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste it again
<krysis> its just easier phong_ with time you can use the terminal for more things, for now get used to the gui
<KenBW2> Quirkly: and wouldnt be as fun :)
<IdleOne> !language | Quirkly
<ubottu> Quirkly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phong_> ok it did extract to a folder
<Quirkly> oops
<phong_> i saw some .sh file
<krysis> ok now you can go into a terminal
<krysis> go into that directory where the .sh file is
<ouyes> KenBW2, body i tried and failed , that is why i came here to ask, remember i am a newbie and using ubuntu since 8.04
<Quirkly> I've setup network printers on linux befoer, just never this much hassle.....just gotta fix my cups I guess
<saruji> mkanyicy: that on just reads "Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<phong_> should i do ./configure ?
<krysis> first do chmod +x
<KenBW2> Quirkly: why not just install ubuntu - iirc the system usage isnt that different
<krysis> chmod +x <filename>
<phong_> it's in green: Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<mkanyicy> saruji, one line?
<ouyes> KenBW2,  i know what is wine and i use it play counter-strike
<KenBW2> ouyes: if youvce tried then fair enough
<krysis> phong_:  do chmod +x Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<phong_> ok
<krysis> phong_:  remember you can use tab to complete the name of the file
<saruji> mkanyicy: yes, first blank line then Unable to seek on /dev/sda
<Quirkly> eh, well, see the other problem is that this laptop is a hand me down, and overheats quickly, particularly when installing ubuntu and a big number of packages
<boxfish> darryl_sockwell : I think that ram is a bit too low really, to be of great use
<ouyes> KenBW2,  thanks , you did help me .
<Quirkly> when I want a permanent fix, like when I get a new hard drive, I'll probably do a ubuntu proper install
<saruji> mkanyicy: how do i find out what sda is?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: take the cover off and give the dust a blow
<KenBW2> Quirkly: that helped with a friend's laptop overheating problem
<mkanyicy> saruji, that is your hard drive
<Quirkly> well, the hard drive is baerly functioning too...
<charles__> I recently uninstalled Firefox, but there are still two firefox folders in /etc, would it be safe to remove these? i imagine they are the reason i still see reference to firefox in BleachBit
<Quirkly> I only can run this with an ice pack underneath lol, it's crazy
<phong_> krysis: the tab only give up to Mac4Lin_
<phong_> haha
<krysis> if anyone likes games in here go check out "Quake Live" its amazing, works great from the firefox
<saruji> mkanyicy: i know but I have a few and couldnt it also be a cdrom? or flash drive?
<Quirkly> I'll probably take it apart and clean it at some point, like when I get a new drive
<krysis> phong_:  what other filenames with Mac4Lin are there?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: lol, why wait
<saruji> mkanyicy: or sda is my live cd?
<phong_> krysis any what is next:   sudo sh Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh  ???
<phong_> is that right?
<krysis> phong_:  do "sudo ./Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<krysis> of course use tab so u get the right thing
<hiexpo> krysis, - he can't just drag and drop lol
<mkanyicy> saruji, no, it's you hard drive
<phong_> krysis answer yes to all by default?
<krysis> well this is a install through a script hiexpo
<CAPcap> anyone know how to change a cursor theme in lxde?
<phong_> just keep on Y ?
<krysis> yes phong_
<phong_> ok brb
<hiexpo> i know
<saruji> mkanyicy: as in main?  then maybe its a rights issue?
<saruji> mkanyicy: or for sure its a gonner
<mkanyicy> saruji, yes
<phong_> ok krysis it's done
<krysis> they shoulda made a deb out of mac4lin...
<phong_> now what?
<krysis> ok, now go into your desktop
<krysis> right click on desktop > change background > themes
<mkanyicy> saruji, it looks like something serious happened on it
<krysis> and look for the new installed theme
<phong_> ok
<KenBW2> CAPcap: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=693
<Quirkly> KenBW2, well, waiting for hard drive cause of $$$, and waiting to clean cause :lazy:
<saruji> mkanyicy: yea i can see those raptures going any moment
<phong_> is there a quick way to hide all windows?
<phong_> or minimize all open windows?
<krysis> bottom left
<phong_> ok
<krysis> desktop
<Quirkly> and I've had other old laptops where cleaning did no good, so I'd be very disappointed if I went to all that trouble, for nothing
<KenBW2> Quirkly: better than having ice pack under it
<saruji> mkanyicy: so your analysis is that its dead or possibly revivable?
<krysis> little icon
<phong_> i got it
<phong_> thanks
<phong_> brb
<Quirkly> not that big of an issue, when I am only on it for a few hours a day
<macosxtiger> can anyone make a suggestion on an ftp server with a GUI front end with many fetures?
<KenBW2> Quirkly: i knew someone who had to keep his laptop in the freezer :)
<krysis> anyone try docky yet?
<ouyes> what is the commercial mode of ubuntu in your country? if i want to spread it also make a living in the process, what can i do? i want to make more and more people know that there are other choice not only windows, and it is a quite good OS
<Quirkly> haha, well, if it was that bad, i would do something about it
<mkanyicy> saruji, honestly that is beyond my experience. all i can say is that back up your files soon as you access them, things might get even worse
<Quirkly> I suspect that it's some other part overheating, in which case I'll just make the best of a bad situation until I get a new machine
<phong_> krysis i love it
<krysis> =)
<mkanyicy> saruji, read this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/unable-to-seek-on-devsda-614966/
<ryanprior> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I log in every character of text is displayed as a box. I already tried re-installing, but that didn't fix it. In the LiveCD system, the text looks fine. Any ideas why it doesn't render right in an installed system?
<Krumar> hey, my computer has started acting strange, the cpu usage is very low, like under 5% but my load average gets up to about 2 and the computer becomes almost unresponsive, can anyone tell me how to start to figure out what the problem is?
<KenBW2> ouyes: delivering training would be the best way
<krysis> glad i can help phong_
<krysis> have fun with ubuntu!
<KenBW2> Quirkly: im gonna have to go
<phong_> last thing i want
<KenBW2> Quirkly: hope you get it fixed
<phong_> a terminal with back color
<phong_> i hate white ternimal
<krysis> windows user huh?
<phong_> kubuntu has nice terminal screen
<krysis> ok
<saruji> mkanyicy: ok here is my problem though, I have a back up drive in there and everything but the system files are there, I can access them, except my /home/username files (which I rerouted so that my /home is located on the secondary drive) any direction on how I could access these files
<krysis> open your regular terminal
<phong_> ok
<hajmola> phong_, you do know you can change the colors.....
<krysis> go to edit > profile preferences
<CAPcap> KenBW2, thankls
<Quirkly> take care KenBW2
<krysis> and look around in there
<Quirkly> I'll be ok
<phong_> krysis okay i know now
<phong_> thanks
<saruji> mkanyicy: when I attempt to access them through my /file system/home/username it gives me error message that I dont have permissions
<phong_> i got ur point
<krysis> phong_:  no problem! im going to go play some quakelive now =)
<mkanyicy> saruji, ok paste the output of 'df -h' and that of 'ls -lh /dev/sd*'
<Krumar> hey, my computer has started acting strange, the cpu usage is very low, like under 5% but my load average gets up to about 2 and the computer becomes almost unresponsive, can anyone tell me how to start to figure out what the problem is?
<ouyes> KenBW2, delivering training? what kind of training?
<Garak> Krumar: laptop or desktop?
<boxfish> Krumar : load average 2 ?? isnt that the same as 200% ?
<phong_> krysis: wow the transparent hahah i love it
<Krumar> Garak, desktop
<phong_> I wish i can see a girl with that transpanrent thing
<mkanyicy> ikonia, you can use chmod and chown to get permissions to those partitions
<Krumar> boxfish, not sure, just says 2
<mkanyicy> ikonia, sorry, not you
<mkanyicy> saruji,  you can use chmod and chown to get permissions to those partitions
<ouyes> KenBW2, may i know your country?
<hajmola> Krumar, load isn't just CPU usage, it's also I/O stuff like USB, disk writing, network drives
<boxfish> Krumar so you have disk activity ?
<krysis> phong_: if you go to desktop, right click > desktop wallpaper > visual effects  --  you will see a "Custom" option
<krysis> forgot about that, enjoy
<Krumar> hajmola, yea, i want to know what i can do to locate narrow down the problem
<saruji> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367264/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/367265/ thank you
<Krumar> boxfish, yes, there is disks activity
<boxfish> Krumar : look at the system monitor
<Krumar> boxfish, i'm there
<KenBW2> ouyes: england
<KenBW2> ouyes: i mean helping people move to ubuntu
<boxfish> Krumar : so what are the nice graphs doing ?
<seidos> why does gnome-power-manager not provide a warning or hibernate before my battery runs out of power?
<boxfish> I guess they arent all flatlined
<Krumar> boxfish, cpu is at about 3% or so, mostly showing cpu usage for system monitor
<mkanyicy> saruji, try this 'mkdir ~/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/sda1' and then paste the output of 'df -h' again
<hajmola> seidos, it should... mine does
<mkanyicy> saruji, by the way, your two other drives are fine
<Quirkly> "Not enough '\' characters in service" ==========> Anyone ever seen that error message before, from smbclient?
<boxfish> flat network and low memory usage ?
<seidos> hajmola: yeah it should, but it doesn't.  my battery is broken because of it
<seidos> :(
<hajmola> seidos, you should have an option for it in power management
<mkanyicy> saruji, they are called sdb and sdc
<ouyes> KenBW2, i am thinking about opening a website, about ubuntu, but i do not know what is the content and what people really needs
<hajmola> seidos, that's sad
<phong_> krysis: nice custom ;)
<krysis> your welcome =) you wana see mine?
<saruji> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367267/
<Krumar> boxfish, i have a suspicion it has to do with the hard drive, the system has 8 GB of ram and a dual core 2.6 Ghz processor, ram and cpu are low, still have a high load
<Blue11> I am trying to get a sandisk fuse mp3 player to work under linux -- linux sees it, but that's all
<hyperstream> ouyes, there are plenty already ?
<phong_> krysis yes
<seidos> hajmola: could be worse, I guess
<phong_> i want to see ur thing
<saruji> mkanyicy: how can i know which one is associated with what?
<phong_> krysis: may i see your thing?
<krysis> yes hold on
<phong_> krysis: does your thing look nice?
<ouyes> hyperstream, there? where?
<phong_> krysis: i can't wait to see your thing now
<phong_> krysis: ok i will hold on
<krysis> theme*
<krysis> not thing o.o
<krysis> that sounds weird bud
<boxfish> sKrumar : o what are the load average figures then ?
<phong_> hahaha
<hyperstream> ouyes, http://lmgtfy.com/?list+of+ubuntu+sites
<phong_> krysis: yes, it was a joke...hahah
<Krumar> boxfish, 1.48   .82    .60
<phong_> krysis: i'm glad u picked it
<mkanyicy> saruji, sdb is about 500GB and sdc is about 300GB
<boxfish> eeewwwww
<krysis> ok phong_ here you go: http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4952/screenshotq.png
<krysis> my desktop
<Krumar> boxfish, using htop i can see that only about 1.7% of the cpu is even being used right now
<saruji> mkanyicy: cool yea the one that was the main system drive is 30 gigs
<phong_> no i dont like it
<phong_> i'm sorry
<krysis> :P
<phong_> i like my theme
<saruji> mkanyicy: so is there anyway that I can get to my /home/username folder, it should be located on one of the other drives that is good
<krysis> it suits me well :P
<seidos> is there a way to check to see if the problem I have with warnings is with gnome-power-manager or hal or some other program?
<phong_> i want to have model them
<phong_> with girly background
<boxfish> what ever it is, will have to be using some cpu, so it must be one of those processes
<phong_> sexy girls
<krysis> oh, you don't like my wallpaper, someones is obsessed with sexy girls :/
<CAPcap> anyone know how to change a cursor theme in lxde?
<hajmola> phong_, krysis, sounds like offtopic to me
<Krumar> boxfish, i'm thinking something might be wrong with the I/O on my computer, do you know how to check it?
<phong_> sorry hajmola
<ecart> nybody know where I can ssh one free? I will begin studying the shell most wanted to do this remotely ...
<phong_> ;)
<krysis> yeah i know hajmola we kinda went off
<krysis> ok im afk
<ecart> Anybody know where I can ssh one free? I will begin studying the shell most wanted to do this remotely ...
<mkanyicy> saruji, i really don't know
<saruji> mkanyicy: cool np thank you
<phong_> krysis: are there real mac os x theme?
<phong_> i guess not
<forsa> ubuntu 9.10 greats... cool..
<saruji> mkanyicy: i did regular back ups so the most important data I have
<phong_> i wish someone has real windows 7 thems
<hyperstream> why?
<phong_> i'm use to windows environment
<hyperstream> then use windows.
<forsa> snow leopard themes ?
<functionofxy> can anyone help me with the .run for fglrx? I can't generate the .deb files. I have the error output
<phong_> yes
<phong_> snow leopard them is posible?
<seidos> phong_: anything is possible with linux with enough knowledge
<forsa> i used mac osx snole leopard and ubuntu 9.10
<forsa> snow
<boxfish> Krumar : if there is, then it will be logged somewhere
<seidos> i liked os x
<seidos> no wobbly windows possible though
<Stupendoussteve> Wobbly windows is a definite sign of a good OS
<militant> hmmm i'mg oogling for a wya to enable tap to click on my touchpad, there's not much, and not much about disabling it either
<forsa> i used linux ubuntu sice 3 day ago .. thats cool, is there any tips and trick ?
<ouyes> hyperstream,  what is it http://lmgtfy.com/?list+of+ubuntu+sites? i do not get your point?
<seidos> Stupendoussteve: haha
<forsa> how to install xampp/lampp on terminal ?
<lacita> I am setting up a 5TB+ partititon with a gpt partition table. The drive is comprised of 4x2TB in RAID5. To boot from this drive, I must have 2 boot partitionsa: a Dell Utility Partition (94.1Mb), and a FAT32 partition (2.01Gb) at the beginning of the drive. The placement of the Dell Utility partition is from sector 63 to 192779, The placement of the FAT32 partition should be from sector 192780 to 4401809. This is easy to set up using fdisk, however, there
<lacita> is no gpt support in fdisk. I am trying to use parted, but cannot figure out how to define a partition by sector. Any ideas?
<hyperstream> ouyes, you want to make a ubuntu site?, there are plenty of ubuntu-related sites around, you wanted to know where, GOOGLE IT
<seidos> militant: system > prefs > mouse > touchpad
<sg> i have a quick question
<seidos> sg: just ask
<lacita> sq: spill it
<DaZ> forsa: apt-get install apache mysql php? <:
<sg> why do i get prompts when an application attempts to access the keyring?
<militant> i didn't see it there.  odd.  checking again.  i feel a bit dumb now
<forsa> daz ; oke i will try thanks
<sg> and then i can deny/accept once/accept always
<seidos> sg: did you change your password?
<sg> nope
<lacita> sg: it is for your own protection
<sg> where can i see which applications i have "accepted always"?
<FatsDT> How do I disable the simulated right click on my synaptics touchpad?
<seidos> I get the "default keyring lock..." message, and I think it's from changing the password
<militant> hmmm seidos actually i did see that.  and it doesn't work
<phong_> krysis: what kind of font is thsi chat use?
<wevlop> hi, i added acpi=off the the end of the boot parameters & my keyboard/touchpad works now. How do i make this permanent?
<forsa> before i type : sudo apt-get install apache mysql php? <: ( download xampp first ?? )
<phong_> i love this font i want to use xchat font to use as terminal
<phong_> i dont know what kind of font it is
<seidos> militant: not sure what else to try if the gui doesn't work.
<seidos> militant: what ver of ubuntu?
<coz_> phong_,  monospace 9
<wevlop> i tried to edit the grub.cfg file with sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg option it does not let me save the changes
<enyawix> Netbook Remix livecd?
<phong_> ok thanks
<sg> where can i see which applications i always allowed access to the keyring?
<sg> :/
<militant> or well it does, but sensitivity is shot i guess, i see.  i'm googing for a sensitivity bit somewhere.
<enyawix> thumb drive image?
<boxfish> wevlo : sudo it ?
<lacita> need help with parted.
<ouyes> hyperstream,  i type ubuntu nothing comes out , what is that website for?
<boxfish> shoudl work..oops, soz
<sg> well...looks like nobody knows the answer lol
<trism> wevlop: you need to chmod it before you can write to it, but it is generally not a good idea
<wevlop> boxfish, i did sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wevlop> trism, any other way to add a parameter permanently to the boot options?
<boxfish> try writing a file in the same directory
<wevlop> i certainly don't want to edit the boot options everytime i login
<boxfish> that's where it has to go
<trism> wevlop: yes, edit /etc/default/grub and add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<wevlop> trism, oh,
<trism> wevlop: then run sudo update-grub;
<wevlop> gotcha
<macosxtiger> i am a total newb and i know you love hearing that! would someone please help me with a little something something
<functionofxy> bump...need help preparing fglrx debs
<lacita> anybody know the difference between a sector in gpt & a sector in a msdos partitian table?
<wevlop> trism, yay! hopefully it will work next time i reboot, btw any idea what i am gonna miss [if any] by doing acpi=off :)
<wevlop> sound is probably gone
<Daughain> Can someone point me in the right direction to start getting an XP VM set up?
<lacita> Daughain: look into trueVNC
<Daughain> lacita: Thanks.
<lacita> Daughain: I meant RealVNC.
<macosxtiger> virtualbox Daughain
<Daughain> Thanks, both of ya.
<macosxtiger> any suggestions for ftp server with a GUI for configurations
<TomV-415> Daughain: VNC is for connecting to a remote box, if you want to run XP on your local box, virtualbox sounds better.
<lacita> macosxtiger, Daughain: that's an emulator... not a true VNC server.
<forsa> macosxtiger : d u mean Filezilla?
<macosxtiger> filezilla is a server?
<orizon> client
<gerrin> trying to completely turn off the touchpad on my laptop, anyone know how
<ezrafree> macosxtiger: they have a client and a server as well
<Daughain> Yeah, I'm looking to run it on this system, so I can use my BB apps.
<macosxtiger> ill look into filezilla
<TomV-415> I've been running on a dual boot computer for a while now, I started out as a 'test' of ubuntu - but I am now almost 100% on ubuntu.  I needed to make more space, so I just upgraded my hard drive from 80 to 300 gigs.
<lacita> gerrin: system > prefs > mouse > touchpad
<Daughain> lacita: A *good* emu is fine for what I need.
<lacita> Daughain: good times.
<gerrin> on that dont see an option to completely turn off
<TomV-415> But the partition software runs from windows, and refuses to grow the partion for my ubuntu files
<lacita> need harddrive help specifically with parted
<Daughain> TomV-415: LOL,  Thats just one of the reasons I dont want to deal with a dual boot.
<macosxtiger> hard driive help
<TomV-415> I didn't know I was going to become a convert..
<TomV-415> :-)
 * Daughain chuckles.
<morphix> TomV-415: install gparted
<macosxtiger> omg how do you chuckle
<Daughain> I was a convert before I set up this machine/
<morphix> then under "System" -> "Administration" -> "GParted"
<TomV-415> morphix: gparted is installed, but it sees the whole rest of the drive as
<TomV-415> unallocated..
<TomV-415> But I have a new partition with 100gigs, that I can mount
<TomV-415> how do i make that my 'filesystem' in ubuntu?
<switch10> TomV-415: it sees your windows partition as unallocated?
<TomV-415> switch10: yeah,
<henrik_> hi, l have a problem, l have install "eeebuntu" and installed apache2. but when l reboot my computer my /var/log/apache2 folder is gone, so l most make the folder everytime after l have reboot. how to fix that ?
<TomV-415> But Disk Utility seems to completely understand the partions.
<TomV-415> So I'm staying away  from Gparted, fearing it will blow away my legacy windows partition.
<TomV-415> Palmipsest Disk Utility
<boxfish> lacita: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<switch10> TomV-415: gparted always works great.  you may need to boot from a live cd and unmout the drive, and use gparted from there
<boxfish> lacita : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<switch10> TomV-415: it always works good for me anyway.
<gerrin> trying to turn off my touchpad, went through system>mouse>touchpad, but found no option to turn off, anyother method?
<myk_robinson> anyone able to comment on the status of Intel graphics with current Ubuntu updates? Looking at a laptop with Intel GMA4500M
<boxfish> gerrin : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<switch10> gerrin: I think the only option is to turn it off while you are typing...
<xiven> Hey all
<boxfish> looks like install the synclient, then change the settings as you need them
<henrik_> hi, l have a problem, l have install "eeebuntu" and installed apache2. but when l reboot my computer my /var/log/apache2 folder is gone, so l most make the folder everytime after l have reboot. how to fix that ?    l need help...
<TomV-415> switch10: I'm wondering if i can just define the mount points differently or something.. What I'm seeing is the main partions, and then a block with "logical partions"
<xiven> Are there any projects which could use a developer??
<boxfish> that link there shows how to do it for certain time periods too
<hiexpo> i need to open /var/log/rkhunter.log but keep getting error permission denied ?
<libtech> synclient settings change after each reboot
<mezquitale>  /join #ubuntu-es
<sdbinwiiexe-ubun> How can I patch my Atheros AR928X wireless card to allow injection?
<henrik_> hiexpo, sudo nano /var/log/rkhunter.log , try that
<boxfish> Touchpad options can be set permanently through HAL. See the HAL input section of the X config documentation for details.
<hiexpo> ok   thanks
<switch10> TomV-415: I have never seen gparted not see an NTFS or FAT32 partition.  I would try a live CD before i messed with anything else.  make sure everything is unmounted
<mzhang> how to enable hotplug firmware loading support in kernel 2.6.32?
<xiven> This channel cover gnome software in general, or just the Gnome Desktop Project?
<rick__> does anyone know how do i get all of the mlt engine modules installed into ubuntu 9.10 for kdenlive 0.7.6?  the config wizard says I only have melt installed as of right now.
<TomV-415> switch10: is gparted on the live (karmic)?
<switch10> TomV-415: yup
<TomV-415> switch10: Cool.  I'll give that a try -- thanks.  Signing off to try it!
<switch10> TomV-415: good luck
<mzhang> never mind..
<mkanyicy> goodbye good people
<Barridus> is there a command in Xchat to show the ubuntu or kernel version
<gerrin> thanks for the help guys, found the solution, the touchpad app in the software center
<henrik_> hi, l have a problem, l have install "eeebuntu" and installed apache2. but when l reboot my computer my /var/log/apache2 folder is gone, so l most make the folder everytime after l have reboot. it is the same whid /var/log/apt
<orizon> I have some GTK window does not fit on 800x600, and QT does not change size. What can be done?
<orizon> help me pls
<mkanyicy> ikonia, its amazing how hours can run so fast ;)
<phong_> ok guys, i'm going to boot up mac os x now
<phong_> brb
<mkanyicy> ikonia, just kidding
<switch10> hold alt, then click and hold on the window and move it around..
<boxfish> orizon : hold the alt key ?!?! :-)
<toastedmilk> I can't load Software Sources through the system menu, is there a command for this?
<switch10> orizon: hold alt, then click and hold on the window and move it around..
<orizon> and wat ?
<boxfish> drag the window
<switch10> orizon: click anywhere on the window and drag it
<orizon> senks
<orizon> and on qt working ?
<switch10> orizon: what is qt?  sure it works
<orizon> fan vare fan
<orizon> ^\
<charles__> anyone here have moment to answer a question or two regarding ubuntu's file deletion?
<coz_> charles__,  what are the questions? :)
<henrik_> charles__, write your question...
<boxfish> charles : you just ask, not ask to ask
<charles__> well, i kep hearing about how linux OSes havea  lot celaner systems because their application uninstall is very efficient and thorough, but any time i uninsall something, there are still a load of things (directories, files, etc) left behind
<aleksc> hola?
<coz_> charles__,  like which did you uninstall and how?
<charles__> someone suggested i use bleachbit as a system maintenance tool, and it kep showing firefox as something to clean up.. evne though i uninstalled it
<switch10> charles__: are using apt-get? or aptitude? or the synaptic package manager?
<rick__> does anyone know how do i get all of the mlt engine modules installed into ubuntu 9.10 for kdenlive 0.7.6?  the config wizard says I only have melt installed as of right now.
<charles__> i used to use the "ubuntu software center", then a friend told me to use synaptic
<coz_> charles__,  yeah cleach and clean aps  may not be the best to use at this stage
<coz_> charles__,  you can sudo apt-get autoclean to see if it removes any remainder files
<krysis> can anyone help me with this?
<krysis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8753949#post8753949
<henrik_> hi, l have a problem, l have install "eeebuntu" and installed apache2. but when l reboot my computer my /var/log/apache2 folder is gone, so l most make the folder everytime after l have reboot. it is the same whid /var/log/apt, any one know how to fix that.. ?
 * iflema :)
<coz_> krysis,  you want to install the intel driver from the intel site?
<charles__> yeah, i read about taht in a forum somewhere, and it deleted a few thigns, but firefox stil shows up in bleachbit... i've even gone as far as to just uninstall bleachbit, then delete all references to both firefox and belachbit in my file system... it seems like it still shows up after i reinstall bleachbit
<krysis> im guessing thats what to do, it just recently came out that intel is giving out source for it, im confused at where to start though
<krysis> coz_:  im guessing thats what to do, it just recently came out that intel is giving out source for it, im confused at where to start though
<aleksc> hola?
<orizon> aloha
<charles__> (i'm treating this install as a test phase, so if i break something, no big deal, i'll just reinstall if i ned to)
<coz_> krysis,  well the site you linked to in that post  is failry ecplanatory but if you have no experience with compiling or using git it may prove a bit  difficult
<krysis> coz_:  as far as my experience with Sabayan linux the driver for it is different than the one provided for ubuntu
<krysis> coz_:  as far as compiling im used to source tar.gz compiling though im not sure if that runs the same for drivers
<charles__> what is the most thorough method for uninstalling an application? including removing all configuration files and references in the system?
<f1lt3r_> hey guys
<coz_> krysis,  well there is a release tarball avaialable on that link
<f1lt3r_> anyone know how to change the max length of commands in the terminal?
<krysis> coz_:  ok, but im not sure which one to use, im guessing the latest 2.10?
<arghh2d2> anybody know how to deal with a stubborn dvd thats not mounted and wont eject?  i get this error: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<coz_> krysis,  on this page   http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html  you wll see the download link for the release tar
<f1lt3r_> anyone? increasing command lenght in terminal?
<krysis> do i go from 2D drivers to 3D?
<coz_> krys/join #Intel
<coz_> damn
<arghh2d2> f1lt3r_: you mean scrollback buffer?
<Maz3Mike> hey guys
<coz_> krysis,  not sure a good channel to send you to for this...I am not up on intel chips and drivers
<gage> hey guys, Maz3Mike
<f1lt3r_> arghh2d2, no, i mean the maximum amount of characters i can put into one command
<krysis> ok thats fine coz_ im just worried about the requirements
<krysis> 1, kernel module agpgart and drm;
<krysis> The source of kernel modules is included in Linux kernel.
<coz_> krysis,  you could try ##Linux channel...however I assume there are some here more experienced with intel chips and driver versions than I am
<krysis> 2, libdrm;
<FloodBot2> krysis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krysis> Libdrm is included in freedesktop drm source.
<krysis> 3, Xorg 2D driver: xf86-video-intel;
<Maz3Mike> trying to create alias comands that mount and unmount flash drives...however I noticed everytime i put the drive in the device keeps changed..it was sdd1 now it is sde1
<arghh2d2> f1lt3r_: no, i didnt know there was a limit...obviously you could make a script
<crdlb> krysis: ubuntu should come with the same driver as sabayon (though perhaps a different version)
<coz_> krysis,  let me check on the requjirements hold on
<Maz3Mike> How do I make flash drives keep a certain dev name?
<krysis> crdlb: the driver for sabayan seems more stable as the graphics actually show i left a description here :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8753949#post8753949
<crdlb> krysis: which is the driver on the intel linux graphics site
<gage> Hey guys, does anyone know what could be the cause of my screen flickering
<gage> it happens after I have my computer on for a wihle
<tweaksource> 34bjm73!
<f1lt3r_> arghh2d2, no it cant be a script :-\
<krysis> im guessing it should be the only one on that site crdlb, as its based on the mobile intel chipset... though im not sure
<crdlb> krysis: right, but there is no alternate driver to try
<iflema> Maz3Mike udev rules
<Fauntix> Hello all
<Maz3Mike> iflema: udev ?
<krysis> so how could i get my driver to work right under ubuntu? if they are in fact using the same driver
<iflema> Maz3Mike create udev rules.... its complicated... youll need to do ya homework...
<TomV-415> switch10: No luck...Gparted still saw my drive as one big unallocated block...
<Maz3Mike> k..reading about it right now
<Fauntix> I have two quick questions about Ubuntu if anyone can take the time to whisper me
<henrik_> hi, l have a problem, l have install "eeebuntu" and installed apache2. but when l reboot my computer my /var/log/apache2 folder is gone, so l most make the folder everytime after l have reboot. it is the same whid /var/log/apt, any one know how to fix that.. ?
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: Pop away the questions.
<crdlb> krysis: what does   glxinfo | grep renderer   say?
<Fauntix> 64-bit version of ubuntu to utilize all 4+ GB of ram?
<TomV-415> But Palimpset Disk Utility seems to see everything correctly..
<krysis> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2
<boxfish> Maz3mike : you basically refer to the drives by a unique id number
<switch10> TomV-415: that is odd.  ask your question again, maybe someone else knows.  gparted should see your windows partition
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: Yes. Anything above 3GB Ram.
<Maz3Mike> boxfish: So I use udev to force it to a certain name....?
<TomV-415> switch10: Thanks for the suggestions.. I'll do that.
<krysis> I really want to find out what driver Sabayan uses (as it claims to be the gaming OS of linux) and compile that to my ubuntu... i dont like sabayan that much :/
<Fauntix> but is there a 64-bit version of ubuntu 9.1
<crdlb> krysis: that looks ok; please try the #intel-gfx channel
<Fauntix> i only see the 32-bit download
<rick__> anyone able to help me with kdenlive?
<boxfish> not force it, just enable it to make that uuid mount in that place
<switch10> Fauntix: yes there is a 64 bit version
<ryanprior> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I log in every character of text is displayed as a box. I already tried re-installing, but that didn't fix it. In the LiveCD system, the text looks fine. Any ideas why it doesn't render right in an installed system?
<TomV-415> I have a dual boot, and I just updated my drive to a larger one to give more elbow room to Ubuntu.   I can see the new space on a new ext3 partition.  How do I move my 'file system' to the new partion?
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: Alternative Download Options.
<bastid_raZor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/  Fauntix
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: ? :) , i found solution for my video card \o/
<Fauntix> ok i guess i am blind ill look again... my other question can the 9.1 ubuntu version support a tablet pc and its touch screen?
<krysis> i'll try that thank you coz_
<TomV-415> (GParted doesn't seem to understand my partition table, but Palimpsest Disk Utility does...)  I think it's just a matter of understanding mount points and such, but I'm a newbie to ubuntu.
<rumpsy> Anybody, facing problem with X, well i can help you :)
<zamboli> i installed ubuntu on one partition, when I want to upgrade to a fresh install, i have to do a complete reinstall?
<coz_> krysis,  that was crdlb   but  your welcome :)
<rumpsy> zamboli: no!
<zamboli> i can uprade through synaptic?
<Fauntix> Bastid: the 64bit says its for a AMD64... or is the Intel x86 the 64-bit vers?
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: I can't say for sure as I do not have any experiences with that myself, but I believe that is doable (Check out Ubuntu MID Edition).
<rumpsy> zamboli: Just insert te newest version cd into cdrom, i will brings up a pop-up window to update
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<switch10> Fauntix: that is for either 64 bit CPU
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: amd64 is the legacy name for any 64bit processors.
<zamboli> i see
<boxfish> maz3mike : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<Fauntix> ok
<zamboli> thanks rumpsy
<rumpsy> zamboli: or, you can also, give a try via apt-get, apt-get dist-upgrade
<rumpsy> zamboli: :)
<TomV-415> My file system is currently on /dev/sda5 mounted at '/', and I want it to point to /dev/sda8 ... where and how do I redefine the mount points?
<zamboli> well, when the time comes, i was just curious
<Fauntix> now the MID edition is for the tablets? here is the laptop i am wanting to put it on S/N: 0036551491 (Gateway)
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: We want make/model -- Not serial numbers. :)
<krysis> oh oops sorry coz_ lol about my requirements though, im trying to use the git, but im not quite sure how to..
<krysis> and no one is responding in intel-gfx
<coz_> krysis,  first  give me that link again?
<krysis> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<krysis> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<Fauntix> Model: CX200X and P/N: 1ta15097811
<coz_> krysis,  open a terminal ...   cd  Desktop,,,,then  paste     git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<coz_>    into the terminal
<orizon> ha-ha
<coz_> krysis,  I am assuming you have ubuntu 9.10 karmic correct?
<crdlb> krysis: you can't expect every channel to be as busy as #ubuntu
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: I imagine you would want to use regular amd64 desktop instead of MID.
<krysis> well crdlb im just going to test out the driver, im not dissapointed or anything, might as well give it a try
<krysis> yes coz_
<Fauntix> Kinja: this is not the 4gb ram one lol this one only has 1gb lol
<coz_> krysis,  ok that should work...I believe git-core is a default install so try it out and the file should download to the Desktop
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: That is fine.
<kinja-sheep> coz_: git-core is not part of ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<krysis> yeah im just installing git-core, when i use the
<krysis>  git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<krysis> it says that "no such file or directory" should there be a space between git and the rest in the command?
<krysis>   
<Fauntix> Kinja: so use the 64bit or just the 32bit, since i have less ram??
<FloodBot2> krysis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krysis> damn, shift-enter does it too..
<coz_> krysis,  if that doesnt work then first do   sudo apt-get install git-core
<phong_> krysis: is there a way to let the terminal remember it's size?
<krysis> coz_:  that git link is weird, it wont recognize as the git command but tells me "bash: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel: No such file or directory"
<phong_> everytime i have to resize man
<marcio_> hi
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: If you're new to linux community, in theory, it would be *more* safe for you to use 32bit -- but in reality, there are no such thing like that. You should not factor 32bit or 64bit based on the size of your ram.
<krysis> im not sure phong_ usually it stays the same size you close it at
<coz_> krysis,  let me try here... same error
<marcio_> hi
<zewb> krysis,  let me try here... same error
<zewb> hi
<coz_> oh
<zewb> oh
<jesus_> hola alguien de venezuela
<zewb> hola alguien de venezuela
<coz_> krysis,  try git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<zewb> krysis,  try git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<krysis> yeah, im not sure if its formatted right
<zewb> yeah, im not sure if its formatted right
<FloodBot2> zewb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zewb> zewb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phong_> krysis: again, is there  a way i can make a command to just go to my Downloads regardless of where i'm?
<zewb> krysis: again, is there  a way i can make a command to just go to my Downloads regardless of where i'm?
<coz_> krysis,  yeah instead use      git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<krysis> ok its working coz_ i'll tell you when its ready
<zewb> krysis,  yeah instead use      git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel
<kinja-sheep> Fauntix: If you don't know what it is for, then you can go with 32bit.  The benefits of using amd64 is to take full advantage of your processor capacity (ie dvd encoding, audio encoding, heavy processing stuffs).
<phong_> maybe a bash or something?
<zewb> ok its working coz_ i'll tell you when its ready
<phong_> or an alias
<FloodBot2> zewb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zewb> or an alias
<hyperstream> ;/
<kinja-sheep> !ops | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hyperstream> strange
<krysis> phong_: you can just go to Places > downloads to go to your downloads, from the top left
<zewb> !ops | kinja-sheep
<krysis> ok coz_ git is finished
<ubottu> kinja-sheep: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<phong_> krysis u dont get my point
<zewb> !ops | krysis
<ubottu> krysis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zewb> !ops ubottu
<rahduke> how can i list the location of currently attached joysticks in this case xbox remotes??
<zewb> !ops + hyperstream
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> krysis,  ok you need to read the README file located inside
<phong_> i want  to do a alias to go to Download from terminal
<krysis> ohh
<kinja-sheep> tonyyarusso: +1
<tonyyarusso> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<phong_> alias cdhome='cd ~/home/downlods'
<phong_> right?
<rahduke> who's got the slick answer to that one?
<rahduke> its tricky i reckon
<krysis> that should be it yes
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: lsusb -- maybe?
<krysis> well hold on
<tonyyarusso> phong_: case-sensitive, and ~ means /home/username, so just alias cdhome='cd ~/Downloads'
<phong_> ok thanks
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: The lists could be found in /dev/*
<coz_> krysis,  there seems to be an autogen.sh file  so my guess is  you cd to that folder   run ./autogen.sh  and go from there   but again  I am not familiar with installing an intel driver...and I cant guide you further than this point
<krysis> ok thank you, i can figure it out from this point now that i understand git :P
<krysis> thanks a bunch coz_
<coz_> krysis,  no problem good luck
<krysis> thank you, i'll report if anything works out when im finished
<phong_> tony: work perfectly
<phong_> i added to ~/.bashrc
<TomV-415> I think I found what I need to do - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux describes how to define my mount points - does that look right?  Any precautions I should take before messing with fstab ?
<phong_> then i do source ~/.bashrc
<jsfb> if you want to stop a specific nick's text from appearing (an iggy) what command is that?
<kinja-sheep> phong_: Sure -- I use "source ~/.profile" myself -- Or open a new terminal.
<coz_> krysis,  just be aware that may indeed bork the system
<krysis> haha, im used to it coz_ :P i have home on seperate partition, i love that =)
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: its listing all 4 js inputs for some reason... i need to kno the location of the 2 that are working... both remotes work under mame but cant get 2 player action in psx emu
<coz_> krysis,  ok then learn away guy :)
<bullgard> How can I navigate between several tabs in Tilda  using the keyboard?
<phong_> question:  does wine has 64 bits?
<sebsebseb> phong_: yes
<phong_> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<coz_> bullgard,  mm I dont have tilda installed let me install and check....did you look in the preferences window?
<rahduke> anyone?
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: I don't know the answer to that. Try and figure it out. I suppose.
<Shihan> hi guys... i just did an apt-get upgrade which installed the 2.6.31-18 kernel into 9.10 and my machine no longer gets past the initram fs... has anyone seem that problem?
<rahduke> crap
<TomV-415> bullgard: try control-tab... that works most places for me.
<sebsebseb> phong_: #winehq
<bullgard> coz_: Yes, I did look in the preferences window. I did not find there a command for that.
<phong_> ok
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know the command to add software sources in the terminal?
<Flannel> toastedmilk: open up /etc/apt/sources.list in an editor (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list)
<coz_> bullgard,  mm I am not sure then let me play with this...you say you have it tabbed?
<fieldse> flannel, toastedmilk: isn't there an apt-get command for this?
<Fauntix> Channel: A guide to making a LiveUSB please?
<hookworm24> !gnome-panel
<Flannel> fieldse: No, but if you wanted to do it strictly from the terminal, you'd just use echo and tee.
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone can someone try sending me a file
<bullgard> TomV-415: Ctrl+Tab asks me: 'Display all 2976 possibilities? (y or n)'. It is obviously not the proper command.
<Blue11> Fauntix: System/Administration/USB Startup Disc Creator
<fieldse> flannel: Zoinks. Sounds totally not worth it.
<switch10> toastedmilk: sudo add-apt-repository
<Fauntix> @Blue11: I am working on a windows right now
<_nik_> Fauntix: usb start up disk creator
<Flannel> fieldse: It's pretty simple.  The hardest part is coming up with the repository URL (which you should have, since you want to add it): echo "deb http://url version component" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blue11> Fauntix: err -- can't help sorry...
<_nik_> Fauntix use unet bootin
<Fauntix> @_nik_: yes but where is it... its late, im tired, brain is fried >.<
<hookworm24> !gconftool
<henrik_> hi, l have a problem, l have install "eeebuntu" and installed apache2. but when l reboot my computer my /var/log/apache2 folder is gone, so l most make the folder everytime after l have reboot. it is the same whid /var/log/apt, any one know how to fix that.. ? if l dont make the /var/log/apache2 the apache2 will not start :/
<_nik_> fauntix: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<TomV-415> bullgard: try typing a few characters first..to reduce the possible options... logging off to reboot..
<bullgard> coz_: Yes, I have created 3 tabs.
<Fauntix> @_nik_: ty
<Shihan> hmmm... whats ubuntu's way of telling it to rebuild its initrd?
<Fauntix> @_nik_: oh should i get the live or net 64 version?
<ryanprior> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) on my laptop. The install went great, and it boots up fine, but when I log in every character of text is displayed as a box. I already tried re-installing, but that didn't fix it. In the LiveCD system, the text looks fine. Any ideas why it doesn't render right in an installed system?
<Fauntix> @_niki_: or does the Live cover 64-bit
<coz_> ryanakca,   can you open a terminal and type/
<meme21> is there a shortcut key that will access the shutdown menu in the upper right hand corner? OR does anyone know a keyboard shortcut for shutting down the system?
<Random832> alt-f1
<_nik_> fauntix: the live-cd should be 32bit
<Random832> wait
<lacita> need harddrive help specifically with parted
<meme21> Random832: alt-f1 does not work
<lacita> anybody know the difference between a sector in gpt & a sector in a msdos partitian table?
<Random832> no... i use alt-f1 because i've got only the one menu in the lower left corner with everything on it
<lacita> I am setting up a 5TB+ partititon with a gpt partition table. The drive is comprised of 4x2TB in RAID5. To boot from this drive, I must have 2 boot partitionsa: a Dell Utility Partition (94.1Mb), and a FAT32 partition (2.01Gb) at the beginning of the drive. The placement of the Dell Utility partition is from sector 63 to 192779, The placement of the FAT32 partition should be from sector 192780 to 4401809. This is easy to set up using fdisk, however, there
<lacita> is no gpt support in fdisk. I am trying to use parted, but cannot figure out how to define a partition by sector. Any ideas?
<FloodBot2> lacita: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> meme21,  you could assign a command to a keybinding in gnome or compiz
<Random832> the default panel setup isn't ideal for keyboard usage
<fieldse> flannel: Hm... so why "tee?" I thought this forks output to a file - isn't there some way you can just append it without tee?
<coz_> meme21,  ctrl+alt+delete should run the shutdown UI
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Linux-CLI> Would you recommend I create .bin packages, or the distribution specific packages (.deb, .rpm etc.)?
<_nik_> fauntix: otherwise you can download the image manually and choose it in the menu
<meme21> coz_: thanks, that will work :)
<Fauntix> @_nik_: so if i need the 64-bit i should use the 9.1 netinstall 64?
<kinja-sheep> fieldse: tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<elmo198> Any guru here who knows there stuff on LVM2?
<elmo198> their*
<elmo198> any LVM2 guru here?
<meme21> elmo198: no gurus live here
<elmo198> lol
<coz_> elmo198,  if not here try the ##linux channel
<elmo198> what do we have here?
<royaflash> اه اه
<royaflash> hi
<Flannel> fieldse: You'll need to use sudo to write to it, so `echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list` won't work, and `sudo echo "blah" >> /etc/apt/sources.list` will sudo the echo, but the redirection won't be elevated. So you get around it by piping to tee, which you can sudo.
<meme21> coz_: weird that the ctrl-alt-del shutdown dialog doesn't take focus
<Shihan> you could just sudo -s...
<Shihan> then echo... etc
<Flannel> Shihan: You could, but that would be silly.
<_nik_> fauntix: with netinstall, the packages would be downloaded at the installation
<LinUx> If I backup my Home folder from 32bit Linux, then install 64bit Linux, then copy my home folder back, will Home then be 64bit?
<phong_> question: i saw alot of wine in the software ...which one should i choose?
<spO> hi
<meme21> elmo198: here we have people that wait for a question to be asked before they know if they can answer it :p
<spO> what program do you guys use for AOL IM? do you use pidgin?
<phong_> i saw alot of wine 1.1.37 in the list
<fieldse> flannel: cool! very informative explanation.
<phong_> which is the correct to install?
<fieldse> shihan: What's your martial art?
<phong_> help please
<venport> Samba Question: They way i have my samba sever set right now i can't access a sub directory. Anyone know what i need to change in my smb.conf?
<Shihan> fieldse, sitting on the couch ;)
<Flannel> !wine | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nanotube> spO: pidgin for me.
<meme21> LinUx: it is not the folder itself that is 32 or 64 bit
<elmo198> meme21:  I dont know how to ask the question, as I dont exactly know how to even say it right
<kinja-sheep> LinUx: Sure -- Home is where all of your personal files (and configuration files) are usually kept.
<dirtynerd> hey guys
<fieldse> meme21: regarding shutdown shortcut - I don't know what shortcut is, but you can change settings for the shortcuts easily
<Flannel> phong_: That wiki page will walk you through getting wine set up (you don't have to worry about finding the right version, just install from the repositories)
<lacita> phong_: Go with the latest. (NOT BETA)
<coz_> meme21,  mmm hold on
<phong_> flannel, iti s in ubuntu synaptic package man
<spO> what program do you guys use for AOL IM? do you use pidgin?
<dirtynerd> just wondering about a replacement for the new software center in 9.10
<fieldse> shihan: so what's w the name?
<nanotube> spO: pidgin for me.
<dirtynerd> its very basic any reccomendations?
<scunizi> spO: yep
<phong_> ij just dont know what to choose since there are alot in the list
<LinUx> kinja-sheep, So backing up my home folder will be ok?
<elmo198> I have these 2 hdd which are mirrored in LVM2 that were from a NAS box, now I want to read one of the drive on me linux system to back it up
<coz_> meme21,  try this command     dbus-send --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Shutdown
<nanotube> dirtynerd: synaptic?
<Fauntix> @_nik_: so for getting the 64-bit 9.1 would it easier to use the LiveUSB or download direct from the site?
<Shihan> fieldse, i did use to do martial arts, its just a long time ago... but the name actually comes from when i use to race motorbikes (what my team manager called me)
<phong_> come on man
<fieldse> shihan: o_0
<kinja-sheep> LinUx: Yes. You want to exclude few paths (.gvfs/ ; Trash Path ; and few things).
<phong_> should i install the dummy package?
<Flannel> phong_: "wine"  is the package you want
<phong_> which is the corrrect one
<kinja-sheep> LinUx: Thumbnails too!
<dirtynerd> like the ubuntu software center used to have star rating and stuff
<dirtynerd> now its basic as
<dirtynerd> can i revert it back to the old 1
<meme21> coz_: it still doesn't take focus
<_nik_> fauntix: it depands on, what you prefer. the netinstall is a small image and downloads the aktual packages everytime you install ubuntu.
<coz_> meme21,  mmm   not sure what the issue is then
<meme21> coz_: okay, it takes focus for you does it?
<Fauntix> @_nik_: which way is the fastest if say at the time of install i dont have internet
<coz_> meme21,  it does yes
<phong_> flannel , i got unresolved depdency
<kinja-sheep> dirtynerd: I think stars are cool! Use sypathetic if it is bothering you that much.
<_nik_> fauntix: on the other image the packages are included, but you have to download it manually
<meme21> coz_: okay, thanks
<coz_> guys I am tired so I am off to bed
<coz_> meme21,  it could be I am too tired to think clearly
<toastedmilk> Flannel, switch10: thanks!
<dirtynerd> it doesnt bother mne
<dirtynerd> i just wanna revert back
<_nik_> fauntix: if you don't have internet you can't use the netinstallation
<dirtynerd> ^r ..
<kinja-sheep> dirtynerd: Find out what package it is -- and if it is different than software-center, then you could revert back. If it is same, just roll down the version numbers. Gotta find the name of that "package"
<kcowolf> could anyone help me with an OpenSSH / Vino problem?
<Fauntix> @_nik_: ok i understand now... last question... i have the old 8.04 (free 8.1 upgrade) disk that came with my 2008 ubuntu bible... can i install that and then upgrade to 9.1 or do i want a new disk with 9.1
<Flannel> phong_: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine` (pastebin is at paste.ubuntu.com, copy the output, paste it into the browser, hit "paste" and then give us the URL)
<_nik_> fauntix: no, you can just update from one version to the next
<rww> Fauntix: if you wanted to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10, you'd need to do 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10, so getting a new disc would probably be a lot easier
<Zng> Is there a shortcut key to force boot 9.10 without x server starting?
<Zng> or something among those lines?
<jguzikowski> is there a program to remove bad sectors on a hard drive in ubuntu?
<Blue11> anyone know how to mount a sandisk fuse mp3 player?
<needhelp> my ubuntu 8.10 wont boot for some reason and i cant figure out the reason cause i am on a laptop and the screen is cracked to the point where i can only view the top left part of the text
<needhelp> can some 1 help me
<scunizi> jguzikowski: fsck
<needhelp> i am using an external monitor
<Fauntix> @_niki_, rww: ok ill get the $45 2010 edition ubuntu bible since it will cover up to 10.4
<hiexpo> New ATI Video Driver for Linux Supports Ubuntu 9.10
<jguzikowski> scunizi: is that in the repos?
<Fauntix> @channel: Night everyone
<arghh2d2> Blue11: it doesnt show up in nautilus?
<scunizi> jguzikowski: built in.. it auto runs every 28 boots or 6 mths whichever comes first.. you can force it to run on the next boot if you want
<Blue11> arghh2d2: no
<scunizi> !fsck | jguzikowski
<ubottu> jguzikowski: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Blue11> arghh2d2: hang on I'll post the info
<kcowolf> I'm having a problem with Vino over an SSH tunnel -- I think I have the tunnel set up correctly, and I can SSH into the box fine, but when I try to connect the VNC viewer, it always says the "Connection closed" immediately
<Blue11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-ATI-Video-Driver-for-Linux-Supports-Ubuntu-9-10-133331.shtml
<jguzikowski> scunizi: i'm running a livecd, will that change anything?
<phong_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367304/
<phong_> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367304/
<dirtynerd> can anyone help me with giving perminant access permissions to my sata harddrive
<Blue11> arghh2d2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367306/
<dirtynerd> so i dont have to enter a password everytime i want to listen to music
<git__> anyone here have issue with acpi fan ?
<scunizi> jguzikowski: yep.. you can tell it to run on boot but it won't remember .. in a terminal type "man fsck" for optional instructions..
<Flannel> phong_: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update` as well, thanks
<arghh2d2> dirtynerd: chmod
<dirtynerd> chmod will work on a disk?
<arghh2d2> dirtynerd: chmod and/or chown
<dirtynerd> ok
<dirtynerd> ill read my book about those things
<dirtynerd> tyvm
<Zng> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phong_> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367307/
<yeason> I've got 2 sata drives plugged in, booted off of sda. when I enter fdisk -l /dev/sdb it lists there being a partition sdb1, but if I enter ls /dev it doesn't show up. I can't mount the partition... anyone have any ideas?
<jguzikowski> so looks like i'm screwed here..hm..anyway to resize a partition with bad sectors then?
<backburner_wine> anyone get backburner sucessfully working in wine?
<scunizi> jguzikowski: is it a blank drive?
<Zng> Is there a shortcut key to force boot 9.10 without x server starting?
<arghh2d2> Blue11: what provoked all that info? i mean what command brought it about?
<jguzikowski> no or else i would just wipe it
<spO> anyone here use AOL IM?
<jguzikowski> its got a windows 7 install on it, but fdisk doesn't work
<Blue11> arghh2d2: dmsg and mtp-detect
<phong_> flannel: i think i will do this: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<jguzikowski> spO: i do w hen not on linux
<Flannel> phong_: That won't help you any.  Pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<phong_> i'm going to compile it
<phong_> flannel; i will do compiling it
<toastedmilk> how do I add a security key to a repository through the command line?
<Flannel> phong_: There's *zero* reason to ever compile wine.
<phong_> ok i'll do sudo thing then
<scunizi> jguzikowski: you could install a dual boot setup and then run it.. you'll only need about 6gigs for the install.. probably less.. after that you can use windows to resize it's partition, reinstall again deleting the ubuntu partitions and recreating them in more appropriate sizes.
<phong_> hold on
<krysis> phong_: sudo apt-get install wine
<phong_> krysis: but i want latest wine 1.1.37
<Flannel> krysis: We're working on that (has errors), but thanks :)
<phong_> for x64
<Flannel> phong_: You want to add the winehq repository then
<git__> can i use wine to flash my laptop bios?
<krysis> ah ic sorry :o
<arghh2d2> Blue11: try unplugging it then ls /dev/  then plug it back in, wait a sec, and run ls /dev again and see if theres a new device listed, usually like sda or sdb or hda or hdb maybe
<Flannel> phong_: Like I said, zero reason (even if you want a newer wine).  Use the winehq repository
<phong_> what do u meant repository
<Flannel> phong_: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<jguzikowski> scunizi: how would i install a dual boot setup? thats what ive been trying to do :P
<PFA> yo, how do i permanently disable the gnome battery monitor thingy?
<jleeperry> hey, is it possible to install windows 7 over ubuntu, or do I have to install 7 then reinstall ubuntu?
<phong_> yes i did that
<Flannel> phong_: The wine people keep an updated version of wine available for you to use, so you don't have to go about compiling it.
<scunizi> !dualboot | jguzikowski
<ubottu> jguzikowski: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phong_> but when i go to software ...i saw alot of 1.1.37
<toastedmilk> jleeperry, partition your hard drive and have both
<krysis> jguzikowski: you can do dual boot when you install ubuntu, during installation you can pick to install ubuntu "side by side" with windows
<phong_> krysis: i just dont know which to choose
<Blue11> arghh2d2: okay
<jleeperry> Okay. Using...gparted?
<jguzikowski> krysis, scunizi: that 'side by side' never showed up..i think it may be because i have bad sectors
<krysis> phong_:  if the wine isn't in the repositories for ubuntu i would stick with the ubuntu version just for stability sake
<toastedmilk> jleeperry, yes, use gparted with a live cd in
<Blue11> arghh2d2: whoa that's a lot of output
<dirtynerd> what would be the best choice of filesystem for my sata HDD so I can have movies on both windows and ubuntu (Dualbooting)
<toastedmilk> jleeperry, you can't partition your hard drive while you use it
<jleeperry> Because I've got winxp installed, but I can't get it to recognize any of my networking stuff.
<phong_> krysis: i do see 1.1.37
<Flannel> phong_: I'm not sure you did, I don't see a wine doohickey in your package cache.
<jleeperry> So no internet.
<krysis> jguzikowski:  first screen is language, then its time zone, the third screen is the partitioning, you never saw the topmost option "Side by side"?
<jleeperry> I just want itunes :(
<Flannel> phong_: Please pastebin the output of this: apt-cache policy wine wine1.2
<arghh2d2> Blue11: look for a differnce in the hd and sd areas
<toastedmilk> jleeperry, ...just use the live cd
<jguzikowski> krysis: let me reload the install back up to double check now, be right back
<jleeperry> Okay, I know how to do that then.
<krysis> ok jguzikowski
<toastedmilk> jleeperry, yeah it's pretty easy.  also check the dual boot documentation at ubuntu
<Blue11> arghh2d2: i think I will put output to files and then run diff
<jleeperry> Okay. Thanks much :)
<jguzikowski> okay language, now time zone
<jguzikowski> now keyboard
<dirtynerd> what would be the best choice of filesystem for my sata HDD so I can have movies on both windows and ubuntu (Dualbooting)
<jleeperry> I just installed uiftoiso...where is it?
<scunizi> dirtynerd: ext3.. there's a driver for windows to read ext3..
<dirtynerd> thanks
<jguzikowski> Erese and use the entire disk or Specify partitions manually (Advanced)
<Flannel> jleeperry: That's a package name? or what?
<Blue11> arghh2d2: diff output:  23a24
<Blue11> > libmtp-1-6
<jguzikowski> Are my options
<jleeperry> it is.
<IdleOne> Flannel: uif2iso yes
<tomtom2> does Ubuntu cloud support paravirtulization?
<tomtom2> or is it hardware virtulization only?
<Flannel> jleeperry: dpkg -L uiftoiso | grep bin
<jleeperry> What the hell?
<itsme1897> How can I make my USB mouse and keyboard work under Ubuntu 9.10?
<Flannel> jleeperry: That'll show you the files that contain "bin" from that package (likely the ones you want)
<kinol> .
<scunizi> krysis: see jguzikowski 's posts above.. jguzikowski you need to use krysis 's nick to highlight on his end or your posts are lost in the noise
<jguzikowski> sorry i often forget lol
<toastedmilk> how do I add a security key to a repository through the command line?
<breinera> on what channel should I ask about how to package a personal python application
<jguzikowski> krysis: should i take a screenshot of my step 4
<jleeperry> Okay, thank you :)
<Daughain> Is there a repo for virtualbox?
<phong_> flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367311/
<krysis> yes show me a screenshot
<kcowolf> If anyone would know how to diagnose a problem I'm having trying to connect to Vino through an SSH tunnel, please let me know.  I can SSH into my box fine, and I think the tunnel is set up correctly, but the connection always closes immediately.
<arghh2d2> Blue11: i googled it and it looks like you might need to use the mtp plugin with rhythmbox, have you tried that?
<O__o> \j #math
<kinol> can one encrypt a networked drive?
<itsme1897> My USB keyboard and Mouse are now working under Ubuntu 9.10, Please help?
<Maz3Mike> Has anybody ever used usbmount?
<jleeperry> blah, it was uif2iso...oops
<phong_> krysis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367311/
<phong_> now what?
<toastedmilk> itsme1897, ..lol
<JFo> breinera, you could ask about packaging in the MOTU channel
<breinera> JFo: thanks
<JFo> np
<toastedmilk> itsme1897, umm..how did you upgrade to 9.10?
<O__o> how come I cant join #math ?
<jleeperry> The output ISO,CUE/BIN,MDS/MDS,CCD,NRG extension is choosed by this tool
<Blue11> arghh2d2: well no -- this sorta was a show stopper for me:  Feb  1 20:44:04 Homer kernel: [360360.004490] scsi 14:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<jleeperry> Hahaha....someone forgot basic grammar.
<Flannel> phong_: Alright.  Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install wine1.2`
<JFo> breinera, there was also a class recently on packaging
<jleeperry> Though that was rude of me :|
<toastedmilk> 0__o, you do not have the skills necessary
<JFo> let me see if I can find it
<Flannel> O__o: You're not identified
<breinera> JFo: I followed that and I had an additional question
<itsme1897> toastedmilk: I am using my old keyboard and mouse now
<phong_> is it going to install wine 1.2?
<JFo> breinera, ah, I see
<O__o> ???
<phong_> i thought it is 1.1.37
<toastedmilk> itsme1897, sorry, it's just kinda funny
<O__o> Flannel, what do u mean?
<jguzikowski> krysis scunizi: http://imgur.com/LneOd.png
<Flannel> phong_: It will install 1.1.37, the package name is wine1.2
<krysis> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<phong_> oh
<arghh2d2> Blue11: you could also try: mkdir ~/fuze && sudo mount /dev/libmtp-1-6 ~/fuze
<krysis> phong_:  do that
<toastedmilk> itsme1897, Did you have jaunty before karmic? what were you using previous to 9.10?
<phong_> yeah it installs now
<krysis> ah thats interesting jguzikowski
<Flannel> !register | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<breinera> JFo: I can package all the python files and create a deb, but it is not including two images that the program needs
<JFo> breinera, the motu's should be able to answer your questions
<krysis> ok follow my steps
<phong_> i could have done that in the software....
<JFo> breinera, what files?
<JFo> errr images
<phong_> u could have told me just choose wine1.2
<jguzikowski> krysis: not what you were expecting? :P
<O__o> Flannel, i can join #math like month ago
<breinera> one
<krysis> jguzikowski:  go to system > administrator > gparted
<Flannel> phong_: I was assuming it would give you an error message (and the command line gives more verbose errors)
<krysis> jguzikowski:  yeah not what i was expecting :P maybe xubuntu is different?
<phong_> oh
<itsme1897> toastedmilk: I bought a new USB keyboard and mouse yesterday and my ubuntu 9.10 is a fresh install
<Flannel> O__o: Yes, now you need to be registered.
<Santisnight> I'm having a rather serious audio issue. It seems that the audio is suddenly slowed down, and the pitch drops horridly. I have no clue whats going on, it used to ahppen for short periods of time, but now it seems to stick around. I have yet to restart to see if that would just reset it, but i know that will not permanently fix the issue. any suggestions?
<krysis> usually ubuntu gives u that option, it doesnt check for bad blocks
<O__o> Flannel, why? this is gay
<toastedmilk> itsme1897, have you tried them in various usb ports?
<jguzikowski> krysis: have gparted open
<Flannel> O__o: Ask the math people, not me.
<jguzikowski> krysis: think my options may be limited bc of bad sectors
<phong_> flannel: i see wine install under Applications->Wine
<phong_> ;)
<Flannel> O__o: This is #ubuntu, please stop being offtopic, thanks.
<scunizi> Santisnight: killall pulseaudio
<toastedmilk> O__o, lol
<itsme1897> toastedmilk:  Yes and its working under Windows in same computer
<krysis> well im not sure if sectors will effect it, if anything they will be blacklisted and ignored
<phong_> flannel: we hit the bullsize?
<arghh2d2> O__o: stop it
<krysis> let me install gparted so i can follow along with you
<Flannel> phong_: What?
<rumpsy> itsme1897: Are you there?
<phong_> Flannel: i think u're the man,, nice man
<jguzikowski> thanks krysis :)
<breinera> JFo: one image for a background and another custom image and the example provided didn't handle how to include non-python files
<krysis> anything to help out :)
<itsme1897> rumpsy: Yes
<Flannel> phong_: Glad to help
<rumpsy> itsme1897: What is your problem?
<phong_> yeah
<toastedmilk> itsme1897, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323640
<rumpsy> itsme1897: problem cleared?
<itsme1897> rumpsy: My USB keyboard and Mouse is not working in ubuntu 9.10
<toastedmilk> how do I add a security key to a repository through the command line?
<phong_> ok flannel: do i install windows app. just like in windows ?
<Santisnight> scunizi,  cool, now is this a permanent fix? or if the issue occurs again is there something i can do to stop it for good?
<krysis> ok jguzikowski, lets see, you should see one very small partition to the very left and one large one with windows 7 yes?
<itsme1897> rumpsy: No
<phong_> like double click .exe file?
<jguzikowski> krysis: yup
<JFo> breinera, I see. I'll have to defer to the motu
<Flannel> !wine | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phong_> ok
<krysis> jguzikowski:  none of them are mounted correct?
<Flannel> phong_: That wiki page will walk you through it (but yeah, basically)
<rumpsy> itsme1897: try to reconfigure it
<JFo> sorry I couldn't help more bre
<JFo> err breinera
<O__o> Flannel, what was the command again?
<HomeBoy> Can a 32bit Installation be upgraded to 64bit "in situ"?
<jguzikowski> krysis: erm, dont think so
<Flannel> O__o: /msg nickserv help register
<breinera> JFo: np thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<itsme1897> rumpsy: how?
<phong_> flannel: thanks, have a drink of wine with me?
<toastedmilk> HomeBoy, ..situ?
<krysis> jguzikowski:  to check just right click on the windows 7 and if you see "Unmount" option enabled its mounted, just click on that to unmount it, otherwise follow the next steps:
<Flannel> HomeBoy: Nope, that unfortunately requires a reinstall
<scunizi> Santisnight: not sure.. sound is a funny thing.. there's lots going on there.. pulseaudio is the sound server and proper operation depends on the sound card, driver, and pulseaudio which is still under heavy development
<JFo> breinera, my pleasure
<HomeBoy> toastedmilk, "in Place"
<krysis> jguzikowski: right click on windows 7, do a "resize/move"
<phong_> krysis: want some wine?
<toastedmilk> HomeBoy, yeah, no.  sorry!
<IdleOne> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jguzikowski> krysis: unmount is greyed out so nope
<scunizi> Santisnight: could have been something you ran that got stuck.. so to speak
<krysis> on the next window you will be able to drag the "rectangle" from the very right to towards the left, this will resize the partition, for windows 7 i recomend at most 20 gigabytes because its not very friendly with resizing
<HomeBoy> toastedmilk, Flannel, k, thanks
<krysis> phong_:  no thanks, im going to sleep soon :P
<Santisnight> scunizi,  but if it occurs again, just killall ? (im glad that it's the drivers because i allready lost my right speaker
<switch10> mouse clicks and keyboard are not registering in vinegre vnc.  any ideas?
<scunizi> Santisnight: yep..
<Blue11> arghh2d2: the hokey pokey solution -- http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/61  BUT it does work - 2 hands needed!
<rumpsy> itsme1897: type this is terminal, without quotes, sudo gedit /etc/default grub
<Santisnight> scunizi,  by the by, you wouldn't happen to know how to switch the sound so it will work off of mono on my leftover left speaker?
<krysis> jguzikowski:  u understand my directions?
<jguzikowski> krysis: when i drag nothing happens
<krysis> hrm... this is odd... though not suprising
<jguzikowski> the 'rezie/move' button is also permanently greyed out
<kinol> can one encrypt a networked drive?
<bullgard> How can I navigate between several tabs in Tilda  using the keyboard?
<krysis> you'll have to resize in windows 7
<rumpsy> itsme1897: And update, the line, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" , to this,
<rumpsy> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash locale=fr_FR i8042.reset".
<krysis> though i forget the exact directions..
<scunizi> Santisnight: if you double click the little speaker icon up by the clock you'll get the mixer.. there may be an option there to move all the sound to one side or even toggle it into mono mode.
<jguzikowski> krysis: i think i may have foud a fix..aparently i can check and repair file system
<jguzikowski> will that get rid of my bad sectors?
<itsme1897> rumpsy: done
<phong_> krysis: how to make wine open as default with .exe
<rumpsy> itsme, then use, this, "sudo update-grub"
<krysis> jguzikowski: windows 7 doesnt play nice with other systems, you'll have to resize through windows 7
<phong_> krysis: i want to open .exe file when i double click on it associate with wine
<arghh2d2> Blue11: nice
<rumpsy> itsme1897: restart your system, then, after editing those lines in grub
<krysis> phong_: right click on any .exe, then go to properties, then go to "open with" and pick windows emulation layer"
<krysis> or something
<HomeBoy> I'm having a problem with my "conky" on the desktop. It keeps changeing position on the screen every minute or so?
<Blue11> arghh2d2: heh  -- it's a 2 handed operation for sure - but it did mount
<krysis> jguzikowski: u get my link?
<phong_> krysis;  i know, but i want it by default
<ruby_on_tails> my num pad doesn't work, it moves the mouse
<scunizi> phong_: nope.. in terminal I think you type wine <filename.exe> but krysis 's solution might also work
<phong_> currently it is default with archieve
<ruby_on_tails> I did something to it I guess
<ruby_on_tails> how can I get it back working ?
<krysis> phong_: ...
<jguzikowski> krysis: i dont think so but im going to try this repair
<ruby_on_tails> switching the num pad on/off doesn't work
<phong_> krysis: when i open .exe , it use default archieve manager
<arghh2d2> Blue11: as long as the cat gets skinned, all that matters
<krysis> right click on exe phong_, then go to properties, then on the "open with" tab, click on the wiine
<krysis> you have to go into properties phong_
<ruby_on_tails> oh it works
<phong_> ok
<krysis> to set as default
<ruby_on_tails> shift+num
<O__o> hello?
<Blue11> arghh2d2: well it's steller transfer rate of 2.6 meg/sec
<Santisnight> scunizi,  well I've done the 'all on the left' option, but certain songs are stereo (meaning i only get half the song played if i only have one speaker) i wanna be able to hear both halves on one, if thats possible without screwing with the song itself.
<itsme1897> rumpsy: ok thanks and I will restart now
<krysis> jguzikowski: im almost positive that you'll have to shrink from windows7, i've had problems with shrinking from gparted with windows systems
<phong_> krysis: u're super dupper
<phong_> krysis: nice
<krysis> phong_: your very welcome
<Santisnight> scunizi,  and the 'mono' options i tried completly muted me.
<phong_> ok krysis: will i run any windows app?
<phong_> or just the specific one?
<krysis> almost any phong_, the 3D wont be very well
<krysis> winehq.org will tell you what apps you can run phong_
<phong_> ah, that meant no games for it
<scunizi> Santisnight: try unplugging and plugging in the connection to the speakers a few times just to check for a bad connection
<Santisnight> phong_,  ... Reboot?
<jguzikowski> krysis: okay i guess ill have to do that thanks krysis
<krysis> Ok
<phong_> i heard that 1.1.37 will support DX10
<krysis> jguzikowski:  wait
<O__o> how come i am ban on some channel?
<krysis> jguzikowski:  do this: http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/05/05/how-to-resize-partitions-in-windows-7/
<krysis> then come back to partition
<FloodBot2> krysis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jguzikowski> krysis: other than remembered settings is there any advantage to not running from livecd?
<IdleOne> O__o: ask in #freenode
<krysis> jguzikowski:  see if it will let you do side by side after you shrink, if not you have to do it manually
<Santisnight> scunizi,  with it on mono?
<krysis> jguzikowski:  well you can create a usb startup and use that with saved settings, but otherwise the biggest advantage is using ubuntu as a native system
<codeswing> What is VPN client for IPSec/L2Tp type VPN for Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> jguzikowski: better performance
<scunizi> Santisnight: no stereo to see if it work
<scunizi> s
<jguzikowski> i just don't see how this could get faster lol, i'm running xubuntu
<jguzikowski> its flying
<jguzikowski> whatever ill just try resizing in windows 7 :)
<krysis> jguzikowski: USB will be great performance as well, because of its transfer rate, and can let you save files, but i can't show you how to do this at the moment
<jguzikowski> krysis: okay i'm gonna come back in here after rebooting in windows 7 so ill need that link again lol
<krysis> hrm..
<HomeBoy> What is "flooding" and how does one  not do it?
<krysis> jguzikowski:  copy and paste http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/05/05/how-to-resize-partitions-in-windows-7/ to a text file
<krysis> and save it on your windows partition
<krysis> i gotta go sleep O.o
<phong_> sudo reboot?
<krysis> got tests tomorrow
<FloodBot2> krysis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Santisnight> scunizi,  uhm... Ok, fairly certain that wouldn't matter in the 'half songs' situation...
<jguzikowski> oh thats smart, okay thanks krysis
<jguzikowski> good luck on your tests :)
<phong_> krysis is the best
<krysis> lol your welcome, and you too :P i'll try and be on tomorrow as well
<krysis> goodnight everyone, hope your ubuntu adventure are prosperous!
<phong_> i think we should pay krysis
<jguzikowski> need to get to sleep for classes myself D:
<phong_> we all need to write a check to krysis
<jguzikowski> phong_: will you cover my tab?
<krysis> lmao
<krysis> maybe i should start a paypal donation :P
<jguzikowski> :)
<phong_> each of us give $5 would still help alot
<mrp> should i use 64 or 32 bit for a virtual machine?
<krysis> definately with college yeah o.o
<elmo198>  
<krysis> mrp:  32 should be more stable
<jguzikowski> hofsta here :)
<Santisnight> phong_,  actually i was wondering if your name came from this stupid cartoon called reboot. i was a touch offtopic but its just one of those things.
<orizon>  
<scunizi> mrp: if you're running a 32 bit machine you can only vm a 32 bit machine
<jguzikowski> hofstra
<krysis> mrp:  plus your virtualbox will be running off of a 64 bit system so it will be fast in the first place
<jguzikowski> okay im gonna reboot now, good luck and thank you again krysis
<krysis> your very welcome jguzikowski i'll talk to you anytime u need more help :P
<krysis> im out
<phong_> santisnight, u're being funny
<Santisnight> phong_,  yes, i guess.
<phong_> hey krysis: when people type my nickname it trigger red?
<phong_> this is cool
<phong_> let me try myself  phong_
<Blue11> arghh2d2: wow the hokey pokey worked!
<phong_> :)
<scunizi> phong_: is so you know they are talking to you.. and when you're talking to whoever use their nick to do the same on their end
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, Reboot is awesome!!
<Santisnight> toastedmilk,  i know right? :D
<codeswing> What is VPN client for IPSec/L2Tp type VPN for Ubuntu?
<phong_> i dont understand why reboot is quicker then the boot up
<phong_> i shut down my computer in less then 3 secs while take it so much time to load into window
<toastedmilk> Hey does anyone know the terminal command/sources.list syntax for repository keys?
<rumpsy> because it needs some times to start services at boot, during shutdow, most of the are at rest, so its easy and act fast to shutdown
<tyler_d> I cannot get synaptic to work after installing fingerprint reader -- thomson on 9.10.... anyone hep me please?
<rumpsy> because it needs some times to start services at boot, during shutdow, most of the services are at rest, so its easy and act fast to shutdown
<TomV-415> How can i move my /home (and all the files there) to a new (bigger) partition?  (/dev/sda8) which is an ext3 format?
<Santisnight> scunizi,  As i had suspected, no dice with the unplug.plug the speaker connection. did i mention i only have the left speaker?  the right one broke :T
<rumpsy> TomV-415: cut paste
<IdleOne> !separatehom
<IdleOne> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<phong_> does ubuntu handle SLI?
<phong_> or crossfile
<scunizi> Santisnight: you didn't mention that specifically.. DOH! .. time for new speakers..
<phong_> i have 3 x GTX 285 installed
<scunizi> Santisnight: gotta run.. good luck..
<Santisnight> scunizi, k
<Santisnight> :T
<wevlop> hi, i have a external USB web cam attached to my laptop. I found a application "Cheese" that detects the camera & lets me take photos/videos. How do i make Skype detect it?
<wevlop> will it help if i can get the windows XP driver?
<Santisnight> anyone know how to get stereo songs to play BOTH left and right sides on just the left speaker? (my right broke, and im a cheap bastard)
<toastedmilk> wevlop, no, it won't help to get the windows driver.
<phong_> question: how do i make my terminal promt to start with  >      instead of user@computer name
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, do you have pulse audio?
<Santisnight> toastedmilk,  yeah
<toastedmilk> phong_, erm..you don't
<wevlop> toastedmilk, so what are my options? I see skype showing which device it is, /dev/video0 that is
<wevlop> but test does not do it
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, did you try fiddling around with it, haha
<phong_> toastedmilk???
<phong_> toastedmilk i ask how to make my teminal prompt to always have  >
<toastedmilk> phong_, I mean, maybe it is, it'll be in the ubuntu documentation, but I'm pretty sure that's there to stay
<Santisnight> toastedmilk,  yeah, all of my left to right side sound adjustments are all to the left, and switching to mono mutes me :T
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, weaksauce. :\
<toastedmilk> wevlop, hold on imma check out a few things
<Santisnight> toastedmilk,  mmindeed.
<tyler_d> I cannot get synaptic to work after installing fingerprint reader -- thomson on 9.10.... anyone hep me please?
<Santisnight> toastedmilk,  so... ideas?
<toastedmilk> wevlop, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Xpistos> I have an NTFS drive that I want to convert to ext4, but I am not sure of the command. I think it should be something like "mkfs -c -t ext4 /dev/sdbX" as it is not the primary drive. I am not sure how to also give the drive a label as "data: Can some give me a hand?
<wevlop> toastedmilk, thank you :)
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, what is it? Alsa or Oss?
<Santisnight> toastedmilk,  imma say ALSA
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, lol, one second
<Santisnight> kk
<pawan> hi
<pawan> what is ubuntu netbook remix
<toastedmilk> Santisnight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783222 this may help
<Severity1> uhmmm has anyone seen ritesh?
<Santisnight> thanks
<wevlop> toastedmilk, yeah i did myself no good by buying a local made web cam
<wevlop> though it works in the "Cheese" application but ... :)
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the broen bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<mohhoh> broen = brown
<wevlop> toastedmilk, oh yeah! if i start Skype from terminal like mentioned in that doc, it works!! Now how do i make this permanent? like can i make a shortcut icon?
<blake> i have installed ubuntu many times before on this machine, but it just hangs on install this time. i verified the integrity of the disk and have tried disabling acpi (which i never had to do before) any ideas?
<phong_> toastedmilk; u there?
<toastedmilk> phong_, huh?
<mohhoh> wevlop: when you install slype application its in the menu under internet right
<phong_> toastedmilk: this is what i do:    in ~./bashrc   i add line    export PS1="> "
<phong_> then do source it works man
<wevlop> mohhoh, yes
<mohhoh> slype = skype
<toastedmilk> phong_, nice!
<phong_> u see
<phong_> haha
<mohhoh> click on that and you can login to skype
<phong_> i'm cool huh?
<toastedmilk> phong_, but you found that in the docs, right?
<phong_> yes sir!
<phong_> ;)
<blake> i have installed ubuntu many times before on this machine, but it just hangs on install this time. i verified the integrity of the disk and have tried disabling acpi (which i never had to do before) any ideas?
<mohhoh> wevlop: click on that and you can login to skype
<wevlop> mohhoh, actually clicking on that it does not detect my web cam, if  i launch from terminal using this LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype then my web cam works
<toastedmilk> phong_, that's what I'm saying about man pages!  That's how you learn the terminal =D  Good 'ol trial and error
<wevlop> mohhoh, so may be i can make this a application launcher or something?
<toastedmilk> wevlop, you can write a script
<phong_> toastedmilk;  u know why i hate the \u@\H
<mohhoh> wevlop: thats crazy wonder y that is.
<phong_> too long
<wevlop> toastedmilk, i can?
<toastedmilk> phong_, why?
<yeason> I have two hard drives that are suddenly showing up as being in a raid array despite not being in one for a month or so... any ideas on how I can fix this?
<phong_> \u user
<phong_> @ then \H compuer name
<mohhoh> phong_: \u@\H = ???
<blake> i have installed ubuntu many times before on this machine, but it just hangs on install this time. i verified the integrity of the disk and have tried disabling acpi (which i never had to do before) any ideas?
<wevlop> what is this Custom Application Launcher then?
<phong_> haha
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the broen bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<phong_> nevermine
<toastedmilk> wevlop, yeah.
<toastedmilk> phong_, changing it certainly increases security
<phong_> mohhoh: export PS1="\u@\H > "
<hyperstream> Im looking for a tutorial/guide that will allow me to setup my Ubuntu box as a network share, i know samba does this , but ive been having huge drama's with making it not ask for a password etc, (LIKE windows to windows share) any suggestions
<mohhoh> wevlop: what custom applauncher. right click on the menu tehn you can edit it from there
<phong_> i prefer make it short
<blake> i have installed ubuntu many times before on this machine, but it just hangs on install this time. i verified the integrity of the disk and have tried disabling acpi (which i never had to do before) any ideas?
<mohhoh> phong_: ps1=playstation 1
<hylian> is there a way to get the system time to be 12 hour? not the clock, but the time you get when you type date in konsole.
<mohhoh> hyperstream: share with what exactly
<blake> i have installed ubuntu many times before on this machine, but it just hangs on install this time. i verified the integrity of the disk and have tried disabling acpi (which i never had to do before) any ideas?
<bullgard> How can I navigate between several tabs in Tilda  using the keyboard?
<hyperstream> mohhoh, i want to share my documents/music/movies and so forth, so my father and sister can access the files, they use windows xp
<toastedmilk> Hey does anyone know the terminal command/sources.list syntax for repository keys?
<mohhoh> !ask | blake
<ubottu> blake: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> !date
<blake> i did ask the question
<blake> retard
<mohhoh> blake: also dont repeat thats spam or flooding
<om26er> blake, ?
<IdleOne> !attitude | blake
<ubottu> blake: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hyperstream> !repeat | blake
<ubottu> blake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rumpsy> blake: Check your CDROM device
<hylian> hey blake sounds like a very strange problem, ubuntu has never installed properly, or just now it isnt?
<blake> sorry, but a special few morons are scrolling the chat with crap unrelated to ubuntu
<blake> making my question unreadable
<hyperstream> blake, still no excuse, i read it twice. i dont know the answer.
<IdleOne> blake: please stop name calling. makes us not want to help you
<hylian> !date
<hyperstream> blake, if you dont like it /part #Ubuntu and use google.
<IdleOne> hylian: man date in terminal
<IdleOne> hyperstream: drop it please
<blake> perhaps you should part for being complete off topic
<blake> !offtopic | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mohhoh> hyperstream: did you try looking on google
<rumpsy> blake: you can, check the CDROM, agian !
<hylian> i tried that, it was no help. there is a command fr date that makes it print 12 hour, but only once. i want system time to be 12 hour not 24 (not the clock, i can change that.)
<toastedmilk> hylian, have you checked for documentation on that?
 * om26er wonders whats happenign
<Damascene> Hello, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 says that UNR is KDE base now. is that right?
<hyperstream> mohhoh, roughly 3-4 hours yes ?
<IdleOne> blake: I am trying to diffuse a situation here, that you have started btw but I see that you rather argue then try and get help.
<mezquitale> what login mechanism would someone recommend?  something like active directory for ubuntu
<hyperstream> IdleOne, just drop it.
<hylian> yeah, but i have to admit, i dont readily understand unix-linux's flag system.
 * IdleOne goes to bed
<mohhoh> hyperstream: you also need to have a shared hdd or shared DATA partition that is fat 23 i think hold on i'll take a look
<om26er> IdleOne, we need you :)
<hyperstream> mohhoh, that would make sense, i think it maybe NTFS :(, let me double check that
<toastedmilk> hylian, good 'ol learnin' time, unless you can find a pre-written script
<mohhoh> hyperstream: you can get ubuntu to mount ntfs. not sure about windows
<wevlop> toastedmilk, you sir are awesome! i now officially love you [and myself], hereby i successfully wrote my first linux script to run Skype with video !!
<hylian> printing 12 hour time with the date command is as easy as date +"%r" however, this is a one time request. i want to make it so everytime i "date" it's 12 hour, not that bullhonkey 24 hour. i do some records keeping, and like kwrite's ability to use the system's time date stemp. (f7, then type date)
<congtuphunui_ple> jfhgkj
<congtuphunui_ple> fdkbnks
<congtuphunui_ple> jfb
<congtuphunui_ple> duoc thuifd
<FloodBot2> congtuphunui_ple: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toastedmilk> wevlop, congratulations! Now just think of what else you could do with scripts!!
<mezquitale> Damascene, ask in #ubuntu+1, lucid is not supported here
<hyperstream> mohhoh, thank you for the advice abvout fat32/ntfs, ill have a bit more googling
<toastedmilk> Hey does anyone know the terminal command/sources.list syntax for repository keys?
<mohhoh> hyperstream: have you networked the computers together
<wevlop> toastedmilk, oh yes!
<nexus> Do you guys know if it's bad to format a hard drive many times in a year (around 5)
<SwedeMike> nexus: format as on "mkfs" +
<SwedeMike> ?
<SwedeMike> in
<mohhoh> hyperstream: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<hyperstream> mohhoh, yes, when i access the Ubuntu share from a windows xp box, its prompting for a username and password, as my father is 60 years of age, he is learning but the username password thing is a hassel, yet from windows share to windows there is no password prompt
<hylian> toastedmilk are you saying i should script this? what i dont get with linux is why most of what i want to do has to be scripted by me. why isnt there a simple on off switch like most other os's? i suppose the answer would be that linux was developed in a country that uses 24 hour time format.
<SwedeMike> bah, too early in the morning
<hyperstream> mohhoh, thanks :)
<SwedeMike> nexus: doing mkfs on a harddrive is no problem, you can do it 10 times a day if you want to.
<nexus> SwedeMike: Format as in install new os
<Linux-CLI> hi
<SwedeMike> nexus: it's no different than writing any other data on the drive, do it as much as you want.
<Linux-CLI> Just installed ubuntu, what do I do from here? - http://i45.tinypic.com/118d0m1.jpg
<om26er> !hi | Linux-CLI
<ubottu> Linux-CLI: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<toastedmilk> hylian, no..not exactly.  It's just something that is free.  They coded it the way they did and said "meh".  It isn't something that will be more than a few lines.  What are you trying to get to read in 12 hour format?
<hylian> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mohhoh> hyperstream:  so what that means id that xp is asking for a password to conect to ubuntu
<nexus> Ok cool... Will it decrease the drive's life?
<mohhoh> id = is
<mohhoh> ^ hyperstream
<futurama140> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2 ?
<hyperstream> mohhoh, yes, just trying to figure out if its possible to have it not prompt.
<hyperstream> mohhoh, the xp machine has no password set for the account, i remember reading that i need to add an account to the ubuntu box, but that requires a password
<mohhoh> hyperstream: when you provide the corect info it should have a remember function
<hyperstream> mohhoh, still prompts everytime ;/
<hylian> toastedmilk the actual system time, (NOT the clock). for instance, after entering a terminal, you can type date and you will get a nice time date stamp. i want the time date stamp to use 12 hour time. (my whole system is already set to 12 hour time, but still does not affect the system clock for some reason)
<mohhoh> hyperstream: you have to create a password when installing ubuntu right
<mrp> so 64-bit vbox guest on a 64-bit host?
<mandi> i'm having trouble with my LiveCD - i lost the one i made several months ago that worked wonderfully - had to make a new one tonight and it's not loading properly
<hyperstream> mohhoh, yes sure do
<mohhoh> hyperstream: thats the root password. did you try that
<futurama140> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2 ?
<seryl> Does anyone know of decent command line pdf -> xml converters?
<phong_> MS Office does work in wine
<sebsebseb> mandi: Still got the ISO?
<mandi> yes
<phong_> wine 1.1.37 improved alot
<sebsebseb> mandi: ok check it, to make sure it's a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | mandi
<ubottu> mandi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mandi> sebsebseb: how do i do that - where do i put that command?
<macosxtiger> i am havingproblems with wine on lucid
<hyperstream> mohhoh,  i can access the share if i use my creditals for the UBUNTU box, how ever the WINDOWSXP laptop does not have a password for the account, it auto log's on, i read somewhere that to stop the prompts i need to setup a USER ACCOUNT on the ubuntu box that matches the windows pc accessing it(to skip the password prompt) the WINDOWSxp machine has no password.
<indus> mandi, in a terminal
<hyperstream> mohhoh, im not setting up a user account on my ubuntu box that has no password, if that makes sense
<sebsebseb> macosxtiger: Where is the ISO in Ubuntu?
<mandi> sebsebseb: i read through the help page for that, but i can't get it to run live, so i can't open a terminal
<indus> mandi,  after the $md5hash <iso>
<sebsebseb> mandi: the ISO can be checked in Windows
<macosxtiger> mandi
<futurama140> can someone help me with http://pastebin.com/m63de7ad2 ?
<indus> futurama140, yes looking
<mohhoh> hyperstream: if xp askes for password from ubuntu give it the user account and password. that may work
<indus> sorry md5sum /location/of/file
<mohhoh> or it may be default user , user
<om26er> futurama140, make it precis in two or three line here in the channel.. (preics writing)
<mandi> indus: in a DOS command prompt?
<futurama140> preics?
<hyperstream> brb
<indus> futurama140, so
<maco> futurama140: precise, with funny spelling
<om26er> s/preics/precis
<indus> futurama140, you have an nvidia card it seems
<Dante_J> mandi: It's called a shell - not a 'DOS command prompt'. A shell gives you much more power
<futurama140> indus: yes.
<macosxtiger> i dont under stand i am using gnome in lucid but for some reson wine, as is dosnt work atall but when i use crossover or playonlinux it will work but sometimes i dont have to use those front ends just wine itself
<mohhoh> futurama140: first please tone down things. remember this
<indus> futurama140, model?
<jeffs> asd
<mohhoh> !attitude | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Linux-CLI> Just installed ubuntu, what do I do from here? - http://i45.tinypic.com/118d0m1.jpg
<maco> !lucid | macosxtiger
<ubottu> macosxtiger: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mandi> ok, to check the md5sum in Windows, how do i start?
<futurama140> indus: its a geforce 210
<soreau> futurama140: You should know, wine is just a big hack geared heavily toward recent nvidia cards
<indus> mandi, download the md5sum checker
<mohhoh> futurama140: i uneerstand your frustrations i have had them in the past
<indus> futurama140, so thats a nice card, which drivers aare you using
<hylian> futurama140 this is not much of a solution, but one of the reasons why i am not running ubuntu is because it no longer supports my ati driver. my solution was to switch to pclinuxos2009 because it not only supports my hardware, it already comes with the nvidia and ati drivers from the manufacturer. only thing is, in order to be "backwards compatable" they basically had to stay one step behind on a few things. but i am runing a ati x1300 that woul
<hylian> d never run on ubuntu 9.10. it's not an answer, but maybe a sloppy solution.
<mohhoh> futurama140: slow down and breathe. first of all what moddle is your gcard
<futurama140> indus: im using the 195 beta drivers after attempting all the older ones as well as trying various "fixes" for the flicker on each driver
<indus> futurama140, what flicker
<futurama140> hylian: ive got an x1300 too, but it wouldnt work with WoW.
<toastedmilk> hylian, http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<indus> futurama140, just a note, the older ATI works with ubuntu 8.04
<toastedmilk> hylian, there's a pre-written script
<mohhoh> futurama140: modle make device
<futurama140> indus: when the clock speed on the card changes the screen flickers, and in games like wow, or FPS games, that flicker is enough to kill me.
<hylian> tostedmilk thank you ill look into it
<toastedmilk> Hey does anyone know the terminal command/sources.list syntax for repository keys?
<toastedmilk> hylian, there's always the open-source radeon driver for x1300
<mohhoh> futurama140: have you tryed your old screencard
<indus> futurama140, how are you monitoring the clock speed? did you overclock?
<toastedmilk> hylian, i have x1900, and it's in the legacy list too
<phong_> how to close a windows app
<sebsebseb> mandi: 1.  get md5sum checking program for Windows for example what the bot link suggested  2.  check ISO in it,  3.  compare the code you get with the one your meant to have,  if they are the same the ISO is fine,  if not it's not, so download it again
<phong_> or kill an app
<indus> toastedmilk, the open source driver wont run any of the quake 4 /doom3 or ET games
<hylian> toastedmilk it is the largest waste of space on the planet earth. to say  it barely works is giving it too much credit.
<futurama140> indus: im monitoring it through the nvidia app in the administration tab
<mohhoh> futurama140: ok fine you are not wanting my help then as no response
<toastedmilk> hylian, true.
<futurama140> mohhoh: old screen card?
<toastedmilk> indus, you can run quake 4 on ubuntu!?
<mandi> sebsebseb: thx - got it
<indus> futurama140, really? i need to see a screensot
<mohhoh> futurama140: you said you had to upgrade
<futurama140> mohhoh: sorry i cant type fast enough for all the convos at once
<indus> toastedmilk, of course , i have been doing so for 4 years
<futurama140> indus: just a sec
<indus> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<indus> :D
<hylian> toastedmilk, thanx for the info though. no im gonna be a fan of pclinuxos2009 untill ubuntu supports my card again. what they did to make my old driver not work i dont know, but pclinuxos proves it isnt needed.
<mohhoh> futurama140: I've just spent a large amount of money on a new graphics card because ubuntu doesnt support 3d acceleration for legacy ATI car
<futurama140> mohhoh: me too/
<indus> mohhoh, it does with the open source drivers
<mohhoh> futurama140: that was your post not me
<futurama140> mohhoh: but my new card isnt working right either
<futurama140> mohhoh: yea
<sebsebseb> mandi: burning the ISO contents to CD slower can help.  also their's a disk check on the CD, that will check if the psyical CD is ok or not,  if it errors well then it's not, but that might be since a bit of dirt on the CD,  so if the dirt is cleaned off the CD might pass
<wgrant> hylian: To be clear here, the problem is that AMD has dropped support in their proprietary driver. It's not Ubuntu's fault.
<mohhoh> i dont have any problems with my gcard
<indus> toastedmilk, !quake
<Santisnight> OK 'nother audio issue, in Google Chrome, when watching youtube videos, not only is the video choppy (which i can ignore for now, but i don't know that solution either) but the audio is echy-laggy choppy as hell. any ideas?
<mohhoh> !quake | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk: Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<futurama140> indus: i have a screenshot of it, how do i send it to you?
<indus> works fantastic
<indus> !paste | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mandi> sebsebseb: if the .iso file is gone, then i have to start over - right?
<om26er> Santisnight, install chromium
<hylian> futurama140, seriously, try out pclinuxos2009. i love ubuntu, and if tommorrow ubuntu did what pclinuxos does for ati cards, id switch in a new york minute, but untill then for us ati'ers, it's pclinuxos all the way.
<toastedmilk> indus, Not with my card :'(
<sebsebseb> mandi: might be a way to check the CD you have, instead of using ISO
<indus> toastedmilk, what card is that?
<mohhoh> indus: the knows that alredy
<beresk_let1> Hi everybody, I have a very strange problem: md5sum returns different results for the same file. No changes were made in this file between two md5sum'ings; even more, those were one-by-one. Is this some bug of md5sum or some bug of myself?
<toastedmilk> indus, ATI Radeon X1900 XT
<Santisnight> om26er,  ok, lemme refrase that, in google CHROMIUM.  same issue (it is all chromeum, not chrome)
<futurama140> hylian: well the new card i bought is nvidia, so i want to try and make that work
<indus> toastedmilk, aah switch to ubuntu 8.04 and enjoy quake
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the broen bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<om26er> Santisnight, using beta or Dev or daily  ?
<toastedmilk> indus, Hrm.  I suppose I could make a partition and just do a fresh install of 8.04...do I have to get fglrx to use it?
<Santisnight> om26er,  not certain...
<indus> toastedmilk, yes !
<mandi> sebsebseb: reading the CDIntegrityCheck page now
<indus> toastedmilk, thats why 8.04 is called long term support
<om26er> Santisnight, where did you install it from
<toastedmilk> indus, put didn't ATI stop supporting the Catalyst driver?
<hylian> futurama140, good luck. just in case your curious though, pclinuxos runs those drivers instantly from live cd, so if that works, it atleast makes a good testing stone for what may or may not work.
<om26er> Santisnight, and also audio works fine in firefox?
<indus> toastedmilk, ubuntu 8.04 comes with the older driver
<futurama140> indus: http://imagebin.org/82954
<indus> toastedmilk, its not supported on newer kernels thats all
<Maz3Mike> need help!
<Santisnight> om26er,  i think via terminal, don't remember ( however that is a fairly certain i think)
<toastedmilk> indus, i am going to do this now. Thank you so much!!
<Maz3Mike> Who has experience with usbmount?
<toastedmilk> Maz3Mike, just ask your question. if someone can help they will
<indus> toastedmilk, yes good, you might have some problems starting quake, but check the forums for that,
<Maz3Mike> k
<Santisnight> om26er,  havent used firefox, don't need / want to. uninstalled it too. :T
<Maz3Mike> I know how manually mount usb drives...but...
<Santisnight> om26er,  i take that back i USED to use firefox*
<wevlop> my firefox does not like ubuntu :( and when i open gmail cpu usage reaches 100%
<toastedmilk> indus, willl do
<hylian> to whomever says it's not ubuntu's fault for my old ati driver not functioning, i say yes it is. it's on ati's shoulders too, dont get me wrong, but canonical decided to change something so i cant use my old driver, and they dont give me an option to somehow go back to wen it did work under ubuntu, making it their fault too. it's 50/50.
<Maz3Mike> I need to know how to use usbmount so that it automaticallys mounts my flash drive..wanting to go back and forth between linux and windows copying stuff onto the flashdrive
<indus> toastedmilk, you will get the installer from link i gave you
<om26er> Santisnight, try this. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<indus> hylian, i agree but its ubuntu offtopic
<toastedmilk> indus, hey, does it work for x86_64??
<hylian> indus your right
<indus> toastedmilk, sure mine is too
<indus> toastedmilk, works flawless on nvidia
<toastedmilk> hylian, it's ati's fault, not ubuntu's
<Santisnight> om26er,  ok
<toastedmilk> hylian, ubuntu is a community effort.  If there isn't enough support, people don't build it
<hylian> toastedmilk, sorry. it's atleast 50% ubuntu's fault.
<indus> that is right too :) but the thing is, ubuntu folks reverse engineer all things like drivers etc, but dont want to do that for the graphics cards
<toastedmilk> indus, yeah, yeah, i know. my card is old
<rumpsy> what is display manager for gnustep?
<toastedmilk> hylian, you can't blame ubuntu for not supporting your card.
<toastedmilk> hylian, it doesn't work that way
<futurama140> indus: did that link work?
<hylian> but i digress, this is not a place for debates on that subject. it's for helping people with ubuntu tech problems, so no more from me
<beresk_let1> How could it be that two md5sums of the same file differ? I md5sum'ed my file once, and then did it again immidiately. But these two operations returned two different results.
<indus> futurama140, no
<toastedmilk> hylian, yeah i'll zip it as well
<rumpsy> xdm?
<Santisnight> om26er,  done
<om26er> Santisnight, I guess close chromium and start it again.
<hylian> toastedmilk thanx for explaining it, but ubuntu's not helping me has forced me into another distro that does help me, 'nough said. hmm.
<indus> hylian, how come pclinux works with older ATI?
<hylian> you know, i had a problem with a "double installed" nvidia driver. my solution was to use synaptic to remove all erm, whatever fglrx is for nvidia and then reinstall the drivers.
<Flannel> indus, hylian: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<futurama140> indus: http://imagebin.org/82954
<indus> Flannel, hello
<Santisnight> om26er,  uhh, now its silent
<gimpy530> I have a NAS that thinks its / is full, but du does not show that at all.  http://pastebin.com/m64d12f5e
<om26er> cool
<LDC> hey guys.... do you happen to know how to fix USB slow transfers in Ubuntu 9.10?
<hylian> indus they bundle all those old drivers with their distro. im not certain what they did to get it to work, but it does, good question.
<indus> futurama140, wow, a very low idle
<om26er> LDC, format it to btrfs.. (kidding)
<indus> futurama140, these are new cards, i think maybe patience till a fix comes, i havent seen the clock go so low on older cards
<hylian> serioulsly though, cuold that be the problem? i have had 2 ati drivers fight each other, one older than the other, and then i uninsatlled both, rebooted and installed the newer, and all my problems went away.. (ubuntu 8.04 i think)
<LDC> hey indus Ubuntu from the error 15 problem here :D
<futurama140> indus: i have tried all the fixes on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html
<beresk_let1> O me miserabilis, valete, amici.
<indus> LDC, who?
<Santisnight> om26er,  i do not have sound on it now.
<indus> LDC, india?
<wgrant> indus: The only way to have the older cards working with proprietary drivers is to use older drivers, and they don't work with new versions of X or the kernel.
<LDC> hahaaha yes
<LDC> i had to do a complete new reinstall... and this time i didn't put in any swap since my RAM is 2GB. had a / partition and a /home partition and dind't skip anything in the end.
 * om26er is muted
<LDC> and now i want to know how ot fix slow USB transfers, everyone on the internet seems to be having that
<hylian> futurama140, i may be way off base here, but is there a chance your refresh rate is set to one that doesnt agree with your monitor? (couls this be monitor based?)
<indus> futurama140, is compiz enabled? did you check with disabling it? there are many many things which could be tried.Monitor is at correct refresh rate?
<`rett> In case anyone's interested, I've released an open source project at www.ipnode.org that uses AuFS and SquashFS to build a modular root with module category prioritization, e.g. "config package system" which causes config related modules to get a higher priority in the union than package and system modules.  Using a "parent" server, the nodes check for updates, dowloads/verifies the checksum and hot adds modules to the running system.  It supports copy to ram an
<Flannel> `rett: Please don't advertise here, thanks.
<indus> LDC, i hope you have a swap
<Santisnight> ...
<`rett> Darn buffer..
<`rett> So far it works for remote nodes with local storage and PXE with NFS root.
<indus> wgrant, i hear people made it work on 9.04
<LDC> i was reading the tutorial of 'psychocats'
<LDC> he suggested 2GB ram is enough to skip a SWAP partition
<`rett> The reason I'm posting here is I developed and tested with Ubuntu and livecd-helper. :)
<indus> LDC, thats nonsense as far as i know
<Santisnight> om26er,  what now?
<om26er> Santisnight, play anything in youtube and then right click on the volume icon in the top panel. click sound preferences and go to applications tab and if chromium is there
<futurama140> hylian: i forget exactly but i believe my monitor refresh rate is permenantly stuck at 50hz
<LDC> um........what can i say? :D
<futurama140> indus: i do not have compiz.
<wgrant> LDC, indus: It very much depends on what you run.
<indus> `rett, ubuntu off topic is good for this
<c0l2e> gnome-panel randomly crashes.. how can i fix this???
<indus> `rett, also, hosted on sourceforge?
<LDC> but i am sure that is not the reason why my USB transfers are slow... MANY  else seems to be having that
<Flannel> `rett: This channel is for support only, not advertisement.  Thanks for understanding.
<`rett> Sorry, it's been 10+ years since I've been in IRC. lol
<`rett> thx
<Santisnight> om26er,  it is.
<indus> wgrant, why is it that whatever we have heard and done till now is being negated
<hylian> ldc it is, but linux is written to work with a swap partition, and seems to run less buggy with one. my friend has a 8 gigz, and still gets better functionality with a 512 meg swap. (i have absolutely no idea why)
<indus> without swap system doesnt shutdown or sleep or hibernate properly
<wgrant> indus: Pardon?
<Flannel> `rett: Since the previous suggestion was a bit confusing, #ubuntu-offtopic (/join #ubuntu-offtopic) would be an appropriate place to discuss/etc
<indus> wgrant, iam talking about swap here
<wgrant> indus: Of those three, only hibernate is affected.
<wgrant> Only hibernation uses swap.
<LDC> that is the thing... i don't use hibernate *i think? *
<indus> LDC, the official docs say swap is needed
<hylian> indus thanx man, i was always confused why linux works better with swap, hmm
<LDC> my friends.... but i am sure eveyrnoe else who had USB problems used SWAP
<indus> wgrant, maybe i should edit the ubuntu doc then for this swap thing
<LDC> speed is at 600 - 700 kbps ....
<Santisnight> om26er, OK NOW I HAVE NO SOUND PERIOD.
<Santisnight> WTF.
<indus> i too never use it, but swap i believe is needed in some situations
<LDC> which is ofcourse similar to the problem others on the internet are facing about slow USB transfers
<hylian> ldc technically swap isnt neccessary, but i would do it. i usually give about 3%
<indus> ya ubuntu has slow usb transfre really
<futurama140> indus: would remote control desktop be an option to allow someone to help me?
<indus> futurama140, hmm yes
<wevlop> what no video chat in gmail in ubuntu?!
<indus> wevlop, gmail in linux you mean
<LDC> exactly.... ubuntu has slow transfers and a thousan people suggest a thousand solutions.. i have tried two i think :D still no change
<wgrant> indus: On my machines the transfer speed is fine. Do not generalise.
<wevlop> indus, yes. life is unfair :(
<om26er> wevlop, empathy support video calling and I do video call
<futurama140> indus: do you have any suggestions of how to eliminate the flicker besides http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html
<LDC> not to mention ubutnu sound quality seems very 'muffled' compared to the glory of Windows XP.... but is this only with Ubuntu or the geeks can get better things done in linux?
<Santisnight> om26er,  solution? please?
<wevlop> om26er, with a gmail/google apps account? thats great news
<hylian> futurama140, that 50hz consistent doesnt sound right, any chance you could run to a diiferent monitor? usually you have several choices for refresh rate. if you could borrow a monitor, atleast if you say the flicker you could rule out the monitor. always a good thing to be able to rule something out
<rumpsy> on myside it supports, 1.3mbps, usb file transfer :)
<futurama140> BRB
<wevlop> om26er, i can use that
<indus> wgrant, yes your machine diff, but i have 15 machines in work and they all have this issue and i quote from popular ubuntu forum threads btw
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the brown bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<rumpsy> its more than enough for me :)
<indus> so yes i speak for the general population
<mohhoh> ^ can anyone help me i needto get in
<indus> nvm
<hylian> mohoh are you runing this on a virtual box?
<indus> futurama140, that talks about flciker with compiz
<om26er> Santisnight, now I can only say try google chrome?  http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<gimpy530> I have a NAS that thinks its / is full, but du does not show that at all. Any ideas?  http://pastebin.com/m64d12f5e
<Santisnight> om26er,  ... >_> no.
<LDC> so there's not solution for slow USB and weak sound i suppose?
<Santisnight> im TIRED of browser jumping.
<yeason> I don't know what I'm doing wrong but I can't find either grub.conf or menu.lst... shouldn't one of these be either in /boot or /boot/grub?
<indus> futurama140, i wouldnt do  what is suggested in that post really
<indus> yeason, changed wit hgrub 2
<indus> !grub2 > yeason
<ubottu> yeason, please see my private message
<GSF1200S> does anyone here know where firefox looks for the flash .so file? I have adobe's flash 10, but I need to know where firefox looks at it
<indus> futurama140, which theme is that ? dust?
<indus> GSF1200S, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is one
<indus> GSF1200S, 64 bit?
<futurama140> hylian: can you walk me through how to change my refresh rate?
<wgrant> GSF1200S: Why not use the package?
<GSF1200S> indus: yes, 64bit and I have the 64bit plugin
<futurama140> indus: its a customized dust i believe.
<hylian> actually in that depends on whether your gonna do it in ubuntu or if you can do it through hardware..
<GSF1200S> because the package manager uses nspluginwrapper, and yes im on 9.10
<indus> GSF1200S, ok move it to hidden folder .mozilla/plugins or create the plugins folder
<c0l2e> my gnome-panel always crashes...how to fix??
<hylian> futurama140, but mostly if through ubuntu, right clicking on the desktop should give you the options, next to the screen sixe (124x768 for instance) should be a 50hz, for instance, that shoud be your refrsh rate, try and change it
<hylian> my keyboarding really gets sloppy when i try to type. 1024x768, for instance.
<indus> GSF1200S, but dont forget to remove the older flash completely
<futurama140> hylian: theres no option for resolution or refresh or anything
<indus> GSF1200S, is that your bike name?
<indus> futurama140, change it through the nvidia settings panel
<GSF1200S> indus: yes it is.. love it
<indus> GSF1200S, :)
<hylian> when you right click on the desktop and choose properties? hmm. well the other option should be under system , and then nvidia's linux control center. it should be changeable there as well
<indus> a suzuki?
<GSF1200S> indus: indeed
<futurama140> indus: it says it failed to parse existing xorg.conf when i try to save the setting
<indus> futurama140, yes use sudo nvidia-settings from terminal
<indus> futurama140, all xorg changes need sudo permissions
<indus> brb
<hylian> futurama140, actually thanx to your screenshot, it's right there "x server display configuration"
<futurama140> futurama140@futurama140-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-settings [sudo] password for futurama140:   ERROR: Error parsing configuration file '/home/futurama140/.nvidia-settings-rc'        on line 55: '0/GPU2DClockFreqs=589,400 0/GPU3DClockFreqs=589,400'        (Trailing garbage).   PARSE ERROR:  Parse error on line 60 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.  Segmentation fault futu
<GSF1200S> indus: thank you.. works perfectly :)
<futurama140> hylian: yea i found it, but i got the message above^^
<hylian> indus do you have to gksu that?
<LDC> guys... how do you feel your sound quality is on ubuntu 9.10?
<denis123> Hi. I installed Docky using this guide (http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/12/20/how-to-install-docky-in-ubuntu-9-10/) via terminal. How can i remove it now. It seems to have stuffed up and I can't remove it via Ubuntu Software Centre
<hylian> futurama140, sorry man. i wuold love to help you more, but i have a client at 9:30 am, and it's 1:04 am already, time for me to hit the hay. God I love (hate) IT.
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the broen bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<futurama140> hylian: thanks anyway
<indus> hylian, aah yes gksu thanks
<hylian> futurama140, sorry man i really didnt help. my last suggestion is if you can swap monitors with someone for a hour if just to rule out the monitor as one of the problems.
<hylian> kdesu! good bye
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the broen bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<mohhoh> hello
<denis123> never mind. Figured it out. Hopefully this is the cause of my program
<denis123> *problem
<bullgard> How can I navigate between several tabs in Tilda  using the keyboard?
<LDC> mohhoh: why don't you try ubuntu forums?
<futurama140> indus: i have my refresh rate set at 60hz now and im still getting the screen flash.
<e75> it pretty unsafe to allow any client ip address across the wan connect to a vpn pptp server?
<\0xff> noite
<gimpy530> e75: It depends, limiting what IPs are allowed to talk to your sever is one more layer of security.
<Chr|s> question, I installed ubuntu using wubi, how do I increase the root size
<Chr|s> partition
<jguzikowski> hey i moved a theme to /usr/share/themes but it still wont show up in the themes list an ideas why?
<e75> gimpy530, yeah i gotcha on that. then though suppose i am somewhere and want to vpn home, then i have to enable sshd to the wan to allow the address
<indus> jguzikowski, try check in customize > window border etc
<jguzikowski> i should say i'm in xubuntu not ubuntu
<charles__> where is the "program files" type directory in ubuntu? i've installed a program and don't see it in my applications menu
<kingsofleon1820> is there a wa
<kingsofleon1820> y i can hack ubuntu server
<airtonix> charles__, installed programs are not kept in a central location
<indus> charles__, no such thing here really
<charles__> hmmm
<kingsofleon1820> can anybody help
<indus> charles__, goes to various locations , executable will probably be in /usr/bin or something
<charles__> kinda makes tracking things down a pain in the ass, i would imagine
<airtonix> charles__, you can however work out where the files are that a program relies on a re located with the locate command
<indus> charles__, just type the name in terminal
<Myrtti> charles__: why would it?
<Myrtti> kingsofleon1820: help you to hack into a ubuntu server? no?
<kingsofleon1820> i need to install ubuntu on 64 mb ram machine
<airtonix> charles__, or you can use apt-file... or the dpkg tools
<Myrtti> ah, hack in that sense of the word...
<gimpy530> I have a NAS that thinks its / is full, but du does not show that at all.  http://pastebin.com/m64d12f5e
<charles__> what does apt-file do? man isn't bringing anything up
<kingsofleon1820> hack as in just for fun
<airtonix> charles__, i think you need to install it first
<charles__> ah
<Flannel> charles__: It searches [all the packages] for files in packages
<ardchoille> !info apt-file | charles__
<geirha> charles__: If you search up the package in synaptic, you can see the list of files it installed in the properties for that package. From the terminal, you can use «dpkg -L packagename»
<ubottu> charles__: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Myrtti> kingsofleon1820: you can try with minimal, but I wouldn't be too hopeful
<Myrtti> !minimal | kingsofleon1820
<ubottu> kingsofleon1820: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chalcedony> Flannel, good to see you :)
<Flannel> Howdy chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<charles__> here's the thing, i added a few locations to software sources, installed an aplication, and it doesn't show up in my aplications menu
<kingsofleon1820> which wm should i use
<airtonix> charles__, try using dpkg -L packagename << -L not -l
<Myrtti> kingsofleon1820: depends on your personal preferance.
<kingsofleon1820> which are the right choices for 64 mb ram
<airtonix> charles__, also take note that the terminal has a nifty tab completion feature on a fair number of aspects
<indus> kingsofleon1820, try damnsmalllinux
<indus> !puppy
<indus> woops
<geirha> charles__: «grep 'status installed' /var/log/dpkg.log | tail» will give you the package names (of recently installed packages)
<Chr|s> I installed ubuntu using wubi, how do I increase the root partition size?
<Myrtti> gimpy530: you do realise that your df -h does say that / is full, right?
<gimpy530> yea, but I can;t find WHERE that space is used
<Myrtti> Chr|s: with great difficulty, or not at all
<charles__> okay, i see it with that "dpkg command, and i can still call ti up in synaptic anyway, so i'm sure it's there...
<Chr|s> so its best to download the iso and install it alongside windows?
<chalcedony> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<charles__> i just don't knwo how to access it, which is odd... that's why i was asking for some sort of "program files" directory, so i could just go make a shortcut to the file ro something
<chalcedony> umm if i can only have telnet access, how do i do it?
<paraj> I cannot for the life of me get the nvidia 185 restricted driver to work on 9.10 with my 9800GTX+. Only 173 works. 185 worked for me on 8.10. Checked xorg, jockey and tried installing 185 and 190 from the pkg files directly from nvidia. Also tried dpkg-reconfigure with the source pkg and nvidia-xconfig. Nothing works and nothing on any of the forums works. Any ideas?
<charles__> incidentally, the program is deng.. it's the linux doomsday engine
<Myrtti> Chr|s: yes, most people consider wubi a kind of a demo for checking that everything works.
<Myrtti> Chr|s: not for prolonged use
<charles__> wubi?
<indus> paraj, the 173 is actually a great driver
<Chr|s>  Myrtti alright, thanks :)
<charles__> sorry.. different person :D
<indus> paraj, why are you trying newer ?
<paraj> indus: Problem is the gnome behaviour on 9.10 doesn't seem to be the same as 185 on 8.10 (eg: panel width doesn't respect monitor size)
<geirha> charles__: It's probably a CLI application. Typically only GUI applications show in in the menus.
<charles__> CLI = command line interface, right?
<geirha> charles__: right
<charles__> so i'd just type the name of the application, i woudl imagine?
<charles__> hmm... not doing anything
<ardchoille> charles__: depends on what you want to do
<geirha> charles__: Possibly, but it depends whether it contains one or many programs. The documentation for the program should tell you
<charles__> i want to play Doom :D
<intok> yo, anyone here using pidgin from the getdeb repos?
<Xpistos> I have an NTFS drive that I want to convert to ext4, but I am not sure of the command. I think it should be something like "mkfs -c -t ext4 /dev/sdbX" as it is not the primary drive. I am not sure how to also give the drive a label as "data: Can some give me a hand?
<futurama140> indus: are you still around?
<futurama140> can someone tell me the terminal command to configure wine?
<ardchoille> Xpistos: I would use gparted from the repos, has a nice graphical interface
<airtonix> charles__, doom 3 , 2 or 1
<charles__> ultimate, 2 and final
<cpyarger> futurama140, winecfg
<charles__> i've installed the Doomsday engine
<futurama140> cpyarger: thanks
<airtonix> charles__, i think you can use the engine in the repos and copy the offical content over
<charles__> i have the official (and legitimate) WADs as well
<cpyarger> futurama140, np
<ardchoille> airtonix: that was my understanding as well
<airtonix> ardchoille, at least thats what was proported on its website
<airtonix> must dash...adios
<ardchoille> airtonix: I believe that's also what is stated in the repo entry
<geirha> charles__: http://dengine.net/dew/index.php?title=Starting_a_game
<charles__> geirha, um...
<charles__> geirha: nothing on that page is making sense to me :D
<charles__> i think i'm too close to the problem, i've been hammering away at this for a while now...
<Xpistos> ardchoille:  Can't it is a headless box with no gui
<geirha> charles__: Well, the binary appears to be called Doomsday, with capital D
<charles__> deng, Deng, Doomsday got nothing. "doomsday" at least brought up loadGamePlugin: No game library was specified.
<charles__> Z_Shutdown: Used 0 volumes, total 0 bytes.
<Awesome3000> !find Doomsday
<ubottu> File Doomsday found in lbreakout2-data
<futurama140> someone: can yall help me with configuring wine? when i attempt to configure wine using terminal command i get an error saying its not owned by me, so if i run it as root using "sudo su" i can configure it, but the settings are different than if i configure wine from applications>wine>configure wine. when i run the config from the apps, i cant save it and the settings revert every time i go back to it
<Awesome3000> futurama140 You need to take ownership of the config files
<futurama140> Awesome3000: how do i do that?
<Awesome3000> Umm. let me look
<wgrant> futurama140: What does it say is not owned by you?
<geirha> charles__: Ah, then it's doomsday with lower-case on linux. Try «man doomsday» or see http://dengine.net/dew/index.php?title=Command_line_options_reference
<futurama140> wgrant: futurama140@futurama140-desktop:~$ sudo winecfg wine: /home/futurama140/.wine is not owned by you futurama140@futurama140-desktop:~$
<indus> futurama140, no need of using sudo for winecfg
<Awesome3000> futurama140: Are you using the latest version of WINE
<mneptok> futurama140: sudo rm -r /home/futurama140/.wine && winecfg
<futurama140> indus: that worked.
<futurama140> Awesome3000: idk.
<futurama140> Awesome3000: it worked fine yesterday
<futurama140> mneptok: thanks! it worked perfectly!
<glick> scuse me whats the default address of phpmyadmin when you have installed it?
<Awesome3000> glick: It will be in the folder you installed it
<glick> Awesome3000, i installed it via synaptic
<futurama140> mneptok: my games are all gone now though!
<mneptok> futurama140: reinstall them, and do NOT run things as root
<indus> futurama140, yes you should have been careful
<indus> futurama140, all games go in the .wine folder
<futurama140> mneptok: ok, sorry i thought i had to
<futurama140> indus: yea im still new to this obviously, its hard to figure out exactly how to make everything work
<futurama140> indus: can i install a win98 game in wine from the mounted ISO?
<futurama140> ok, another question, i have a USB monitor adapter, the monitor is plugged in, but how do i configure it to display?
<charles__> geirha: thank you
<charles__> i tooka breath, read through the man file a bit adn worked it out
<indus> futurama140, yes i think
<paraj> Grr, nvidia drivers worked fine in 8.10 I don't understand why I'm having so many problems with 9.10
<nurettin> hello i have got problem with vdr
<Awesome3000> glick: It should be symlinked to your www dir
<indus> futurama140, you have to mount the iso
<futurama140> indus: yes, i have, im actually installing fable right now, so ill attempt the win98 game later, fallout should be interesting though
<futurama140> indus: i do have that question about the USB/monitor adapter, do you know how i can make it work?
<geirha> charles__: Great :)
<charles__> geirha: of course, some sort of GUI frontend for choosing the various settings woudl be nice
<Awesome3000> glick: see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-591952.html
<Rishab_> after installing libpango1.0.... package, am getting trouble in GUI..after resarting the system the login page contious to blink...
<indus> futurama140, no
<paraj> I know nvidia's TwinView works by making a virtual display but how do I make Gnome's bits and pieces (panel width, windows maximise, window open position) respect the two monitors I'm using? This worked fine in 8.10 but I can't get it to work in 9.10 using nvidia 173
<charles__> ardchoille, testing
<charles__> okay, nice
<Rishab_> it seems that i screw my pango package.. how chould i overcome it.. ?? any one
<indus> paraj, did you install drivers from synaptic
<ardchoille> charles__: :)
<indus> Rishab_, re install
<paraj> indus: I used the Hardware Restricted Driver applet thing
<indus> paraj, ok whats with the newest driver?
<paraj> indus: 185 refuses to work period. So I'm using 173
<w3rd_> anybody know of a script that can remove line breaks? i want to eliminate spaces and line breaks from a file, basically all the out put in a single line?
<LewisDre4m> My problem: When I click on "Places" --->  Then to any of my "Home Folder" Options eg: My Music, My Videos etc . . . nothing happens. Its like the links are dead. The same with my Cairo Dock. The only way I can access my "Home Folder" stuff is to go through the file system. Please help!
<GabrielSOE> hey all
<wgrant> Rishab_: Why did you install it, and where did you get it?
<GabrielSOE> can I install ubuntu 9.10 on usb drive to boot with ?
<Rishab_> wgrant from packages.debian.org and its required for flash player
<LewisDre4m> Man, no one can help?
<w3rd_> reinstall gnome
<Rishab_> wgrant actually i was plotted with old version so i just installed the new version.. but some thing happen badly.
<LewisDre4m> fuck sake
<w3rd_> it aint hard
<Kim__> is there any sexual irc here?
<w3rd_> 8===) ????
<tsimpson> Kim__: no
<wgrant> Rishab_: Remove the package, and remember that Ubuntu is not Debian.
<heauxbag> eight equals equals equals equals equals equals equals equals D
<Kim__> oh sorry
<wgrant> Rishab_: There are Adobe Flash plugin packages in the repositories. Use them.
<wgrant> !flash | Rishab_
<ubottu> Rishab_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Rishab_> wgrant but i can't login my system..
<Rishab_> it continous to flicker
<wgrant> Rishab_: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and try there.
<spinlock> hello #ubuntu im using the deb package from google of their chrome browser and my question is it better to use of of the PPAs offered by ubuntu and why and which one is best for a normal user i.e. im not developing code
<paraj> Got it working with nvidia 173 but the performance is poor :/
<wolter> spinlock, if you add the PPA you will get updates whenever the PPA owner builds a new version of chrome
<wolter> spinlock, if the PPA is owned by google itself, then you probably should be better off installing the ppa
<spinlock> which ppa do you suggest for a normal user?
<TomJaeger> Hi, how is bug #512615 going to be addressed?
<spinlock> Daily builds, beta channel or dev channel
<wgrant> The PPA contains Chromium (the open source version of Chrome), and is not maintained by Google but a trusted community member.
<spinlock> yeah i got that much
<TomJaeger> sorry, wrong channel
<spinlock> i think this one makes the most sense https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta
<futurama140> hey can someone help me set up a program in wine from an ISO? its not working right!
<futurama140> anyone?
<sprung> I am in panic mode. Suddenly everything on my desktop has vanished without a trace. Nothing is in the trash, and I didn't delete anything.
<Spasysheep> sprung: alt+f2, run nautilus
<sprung> I rebooted to see if it would somehow go away
<sprung> Spasysheep, ok, i did, nothing is in my /home/me/Desktop folder.
<sprung> absolutely nothing.
<Spasysheep> sprung: ok, different problem to what i thought, i have no idea
<futurama140> can someone help me set up a program in wine from an ISO? its not working right!
<Anarchy7> hi guys when copying some files from local to usb drive I get permission denied error , can someone help me solve it ?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<sprung> I just lost everything on my desktop!
<sprung> GONE!
<sprung> and i didn't do a thing
<actionparsnip> Anarchy7: is it some or all?
<actionparsnip> Sprung: run nautilus
<Anarchy7> actionparsnip some
<sayanriju> sprung, did you have _documents_ on your desktop?
<sprung> actionparsnip, i just did that
<sprung> <sprung> Spasysheep, ok, i did, nothing is in my /home/me/Desktop folder.
<sprung> <sprung> absolutely nothing.
<actionparsnip> Anarchy7: then chown them to your username
<sprung> sayanriju, I had a couple of things.
<actionparsnip> Sprung: press alt+f2 type: nautilus
<sprung> I also had some folders with movies in them
<sprung> actionparsnip, I already did that
<sprung> nautilus is open
<futurama140> can someone help me set up a program in wine from an ISO? its not working right!
<sprung> is there anything you want me to do here actionparsnip?
<sayanriju> sprung, do you see the standard icons on desktop?
<Spasysheep> how would one go about outputting the av input from /dev/video0 and /dev/audio2 to screen / speakers without lag?
<sprung> I see NOTHING on my desktop.
<Anarchy7> actionparsnip : I opened my vista with a ubuntu live cd , I am so noob and dont have a username
<actionparsnip> Sprung: is the data in the Desktop folder?
<sprung> actionparsnip, There is now nothing on my Desktop folder.
<sprung> actionparsnip, There were numerous files there and directories.
<sprung> also Show Hidden Files is checked.
<actionparsnip> Anarchy7: you must have a username. Its what you login as. Even if you use autologin, you have a username
<sayanriju> sprung,  ru  the command in terminal : ls ~/Desktop
<Anarchy7> actionparsnip how can i see my username and after finding it how can I chown the files ?
<actionparsnip> Anarchy7: if you run whoami in a terminal it will tell you. You can make the files yours whith sudo chown $USER
<sprung> sayanriju, actionparsnip It will save you all time to let you know I have a basic functional knowledge of the command line and linux, and have already done an ls -la ~/Desktop
<linduxed> I'm trying to figure out what's causing the difference in input handling for different terminals
<Anarchy7> ok I will open the 2nd computer with ubuntu now and be back soon
<linduxed> details here: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/159432-xterm-vs-gnome-terminal.html#post757799
<actionparsnip> Sprung: try using search tools to find the data. If not then i'd go for a file restore from your backups
<sprung> actionparsnip, so in other words I'm screwed and I don't know why.
<sprung> and nobody knows why
<Spasysheep> sprung: seems so
 * sprung thumbs up linux rocks!
<linduxed> basically xterm works fine it seems, but urxvt and gnome-terminal doesn't, and I have no explanation on why that is...
<sayanriju> sprung, linux doesn't destroy your files, unless you tell it to do so explicitly
<actionparsnip> Sprung: read system logs to diagnose. I haven't seen your activities to be able to comment
<futurama140> when i try to run an install file from an ISO it says the file or folder doesnt exist, can somoene PLEASE help?
<sprung> sayanriju, I thought that until tonight
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: is the iso mounted?
<sprung> i did absolutely NOTHING to cause this.
<sprung> I watched a movie.
<futurama140> actionparsnip: yes it is
<sprung> that's it.
<sprung> the movie, by the way, was on the desktop, and now it's gone since i rebooted.
<sprung> along with everything else
<sayanriju> sprung, I agree with actionparsnip that I haven't seen your activities to be able to comment
<actionparsnip> Sprung: restore from backup or try foremost to restore if the bits are still on the drive (data resstore is far easier)
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: is it a commercial disk?
<sprung> actionparsnip, you know as well as I do that i didn't back up my data.
<actionparsnip> Sprung: I assume nothing
<sprung> i don't know why you'd even ask except to shame me
<actionparsnip> Sprung: no backup == data is disposable
<sayanriju> sprung,  can you write new files on the desktop _now_?
<sprung> yep, that's what you're doing
<futurama140> actionparsnip: no it isnt. i had it installed just fine the other day, but i screwed up wine, and so it got reset earlier tonight, and now that im trying to re-install it wont work.
<futurama140> actionparsnip: should i try mounting the iso to the /mnt folder?
<Slart> sprung: just to make sure the files aren't somewhere else.. do you know the filename of one of the files?
<actionparsnip> Sprung: you have learned the hardest way the importance of backup. What if the drive failed and you were running windows. The OS isn't to blame, where is your data?
<sprung> yes i can create a new file in the directory
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: you can mount anywhere just not in /proc
<sprung> actionparsnip, Yep, you're shaming me
<sprung> actionparsnip, Would you mind not doing that?
<sprung> actionparsnip, Thanks, because you are doing the opposite of helping.
<actionparsnip> Sprung: no, I'm showing you why backup is important and how it can be OS independant
<sprung> actionparsnip, no, if I had done the best practice this wouldn't have happened, however you are not helping.
<sugarbear> I just spent over an hour trying to get empathy to IRC, just over a half hour to get Pidgin to IRC, and less than a full minute to get here finally using XChat....
<BuGo_laptop> hello guise.
<sprung> actionparsnip, Now that we have established you are not helping please stop not helping me.
<BuGo_laptop> Permissions 0777 for '/home/bugo/.ssh/id_rsa' are too open.
<futurama140> actionparsnip: i just thought of something, what is the command in terminal to set the file to enable it as an executable?
<actionparsnip> Sprung: try foremost to raw read the drive. Hopefully the data will not be overwritten and will be recoverable
<BuGo_laptop> how can i track who adn when opened those permissions
<BuGo_laptop> ?
<kinja-sheep> sugarbear: empathy is not a mature client yet IMO.
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: chmod +x
<futurama140> actionparsnip: thanks
<futurama140> !attitude | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: I am not sure you can do it to iso stuffs but its free to try
 * EastDallas uses Pidgin exclusively for IRC and loves it....You just need the right plugins.
<futurama140> actionparsnip: yea, anything is worth trying i suppose
<kinja-sheep> futurama140: He is experiencing the effects of lost data for maybe first time.
<actionparsnip> Eastdallas: +1
<sprung> futurama140, I've lost data for an unknown reason, and while yes i do fully and completely understand that I should have backed up my data, and have already acknowledged that I know that, actionparsnip presists.
<bazhang> sprung, lets move on
<sprung> futurama140, now, I'm trying to get something other than "well you should have backed up your data"
<sprung> like why this happened
<futurama140> kinja-sheep: yea, but general open rage is a lot friendlier than directed at someone.
<papul> hi. i am using openbox but i cant see any thing on the screen
<actionparsnip> Sprung: I also gave some suggestions on what you could try
<sprung> or maybe how i could prevent it happening
<papul> only the right click menu works
<sprung> or the root cause
<sprung> actionparsnip, okay
<futurama140> sprung: there are companies you can send your hard drive to for a fee that will recover any deleted data with giant machines.
<actionparsnip> Sprung: read as many system logs as you can find
<sprung> this is not extremely important data but it took a long time to download
<kinja-sheep> sprung: The machine crashed?
<sprung> no, it didn't crash per se
<actionparsnip> Sprung: also test the drive with the manufacturers tool. The ultimate boot cd has the main companies test suites on
<sprung> all of a sudden the files were not there.
<actionparsnip> Sprung: a reboot may help
<futurama140> actionparsnip: when i doubleclick on the setup.exe, nothing happens, and when i type "wine [file path]", it says it doesnt exist.
<sprung> a reboot didn't help, it actually made it worse
<sprung> i was watching a movie that was on the desktop, and that vanished too
<actionparsnip> Futuram140: use tab to complete the names of folders and files
<papul> hi. i am using openbox but i cant see any thing on the screen
<papul> only the right click menu works
<actionparsnip> Futuram140: check the appdb for help too
<sprung> futurama140, you should use #winehq
<sprung> they're the experts on wine
<actionparsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<futurama140> my messages cant send to #winehq
<Linux-CLI> Just installed ubuntu, what do I do from here? - http://i45.tinypic.com/118d0m1.jpg
<sprung> ok i'm trying to use foremost, how would I do that on my home dir, which is encrypted?
<actionparsnip> Linux-cli: doesn't look good. Did you md5 test the iso you installed with?
<Linux-CLI> The ISO is fine
<actionparsnip> Sprung: not sure. Not something I use
<Linux-CLI> That's what appears after it's installed
<sprung> how to I foremost this? /home/spree/.Private on /home/spree type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_sig=ee65b9e31f83f919,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=869e51261177dd2c,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16)
<futurama140> actionparsnip: "cannot send to channel: #winehq" anytime i send a message
<actionparsnip> Linux-cli: then check your vmware settings. Are there known issues with your version of vmware and the release of ubuntu?
<Myrtti> actionparsnip: looks like 904
<kinja-sheep> sprung: I think ecryptfs is the main reason :(
<mlankhorst> is it possible to request a package update to a 32-bits compat lib without filing a bug? openal-soft 1.8 is in 32-bits compat, but 64-bits has 1.11
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: maybe you need to register to get on there
<kinja-sheep> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<futurama140> actionparsnip: i am registered, but when i come here it never asks for a password.
<actionparsnip> Futurama140: you need to identify then. You don't get asked for a password
<actionparsnip> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Myrtti> futurama140: if your nickname doesn't have the enforce on, then most likely you aren't asked for a password
<kinja-sheep> futurama140: We don't always have +R modes on.
 * sprung is mad
<sprung> linux isn't supposed to do this
<futurama140> ok, so how do i put in my password?
<Linux-CLI> Yeah, 9.04
<Spasysheep> how do i stream webcam input to my screen?
<Slart> Spasysheep: try xwinwrap
<Linux-CLI> Spasysheep: I don't have time to write a whole thesis
<Slart> Spasysheep: I'm not sure if it's available in the repos.. but it's pretty straight forward.. there are lots of howto's available if you google for something like "ubuntu xwinwrap"
<Spasysheep> slart: does it include sound support?
<Slart> Spasysheep: I'm not really sure.. I've never tried using sound with it
<Spasysheep> k
<Sia--> i have usb mobile Huawei E1752, usb_modswitch is installed but can't connect to internet, however the output say is everything OK her is http://dpaste.com/153599/plain/ any idea what i have to do?
<rahduke> is it possible to give someone outside my network access to my SMB shares? or if thats not possible is there some way to share my videos and stuff outside my network for streaming?
<Spasysheep> slart: xwinwrap looks like something to do with desktop backgrounds / screensavers...
<Slart> Spasysheep: yes.. you didn't want it as a background?
<rahduke> is it possible to give someone outside my network access to my SMB shares? or if thats not possible is there some way to share my videos and stuff outside my network for streaming?
<Slart> Spasysheep: oh.. if you just want to watch the output from the webcam you can use vlc or cheese
<Spasysheep> slart: no, im trying to ceiw an AV input in real time - the closest ive got so far is an mplayer command, but that has a second or two lag
<Acidpick> rahduke: you would have to set up a vitrual network
<Spasysheep> Slart: cheese doesn't have support for sound when watching in realtime, and vlc i just get a 'can't open device' error
<rahduke> Acidpick:  would the streaming video work ok? I upload at about 1.5mbps
<Acidpick> rahduke: should be fine for non-hd
<rahduke> Acidpick: do you mean a VPN network?
<Acidpick> rahduke: yes
<rahduke> Acidpick: you wouldnt happen to know the easiest and fastest way to set that up, and whether the client computer can add the shares to XBMC?
<Acidpick> rahduke: SMB doesn't transverse, and security is shit anyhow so you wouldn't want to even have it possibly visible
<Slart> Spasysheep: it might be different for different webcams.. but my webcam audio shows up as a normal sound source in pulseaudio
<Spasysheep> slart: this shows up as a separate device
<Acidpick> rahduke: check out OpenVPN and sorry no.
<rahduke> Acidpick: thanks!
<Acidpick> rahduke: good luck.
<Spasysheep> well i gtg
<fariadantes> hi
<fariadantes> ubuntu grub doesnt show the other linux distro's recovery mode - what can i do?
<ikonia> fariadantes: the other distros don't have a recovery mode
<ikonia> fariadantes: you need to edit the boot menu to add the word "single" to the boot line of the other distros to boot them into single user mode
<fariadantes> i see
<fariadantes> thank you ikonia
<jleeperry> Hi everyone. I've got an ftp question. Is there anyone in here familiar with FileApp?
<ikonia> jleeperry: just ask your real question
<jleeperry> How do I ftp files to an address? gftp wouldn't let me.
<jleeperry> Yeah yeah, I am.
<jleeperry> I've never used ftp before.
<docmax> hello. is there a tool whick displays cpu usage somewhere on the screen? (for example on the titlebar of each window?
<ikonia> jleeperry: if you can't ftp to something - it's either not running ftp, it's on a different port
<ikonia> or you have a firewall blocking you
<jleeperry> Umm...?
<jleeperry> Ok.
<jleeperry> I try to transfer a pdf and I get: Transfer Files: This feature is not available using this protocol
<kinja-sheep> docmax: Not that I know of -- I don't even think that is possible. There are htop (and is nice).  You also could write a conky script that will list top 10 or 20 or etc processes on desktop.
<ikonia> jleeperry: that suggests it's not an ftp at the other end
<docmax> ok, is there a gnome applet where i can input terminal commands?
<indus> docmax, press alt-f2
<docmax> indus, yes i now, but i remember having one on the gnome panel
<indus> docmax, its called application laucher i think
<chetnick> docmax: here is nice guide
<indus> docmax, no sorry wait
<chetnick> docmax: here is nice guide http://www.howtoforge.com/conky_system_monitor_on_ubuntu704
<kinja-sheep> docmax: There are not any, I think. You could opt for guake.
<docmax> there has been a white box, where i can input commands... was it on xfce4 panel?
<nicoco> is there someone here that uses postgresql 8.4 ?
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: do you kno anything about openVPN?
<indus> docmax, its the run application panel i think
<docmax> no... app panel only shows a button which opens the alt-f2 box
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: I can't say I do.
<indus> docmax, yes what else are you talking about
<docmax> http://a2.vox.com/6a010980c4d981000b011016437e02860b-500pi
<docmax> the white box
<indus> docmax, its called run application
<indus> docmax, see in add to panel if you scroll down
<indus> docmax, maybe you mean xterm
<asdff> Would anyone know why XORG is memory leaking like a b**** randomly?
<nicoco> is there a way to totally uninstall a package and ALL its data cause my upgrade from postgresql 8.3 to 8.4 messed up everything ?
<rahduke> lol this is prolly pretty stupid but can i ask someone to try to access my VPN
<indus> nicoco, sudo apt-get purge
<asdff> nicoco: sudo apt-get autoremove packagename?
<docmax> indus, is it with the greas symbol?
<asdff> ah nvm
<rahduke> just set it up and its too late to call anyone i kno
<sn0wdrag0n> quit
<indus> docmax, greas? whats that
<docmax> gears
<asdff> indus: how does purge work? As computer janitor keeps on seeing truecrypt as something to remove, are the two related (purge and pc janitor?)
<asdff> Would anyone know why XORG is memory leaking randomly?
<bjlen> hi I have a problem with power management. it has always worked fine until recently. now auomatic dim of the laptop screen and sleep does not work properly. i have added the inhibit applet to the panel. if i click on this twice, then the power managmeent works fine. any ideas?
<bjlen>  i.e inhibit seems to need to be turned on then off for power mgmt to work
<indus> asdff, no ,purge is a commadn which removes all config files with the application
<papul> hi. i get to use gnome panel in openbox thru the command gnome-panel. but how do i use kde-panel?
<asdff> indus: ah cheers, does autoremove not do that?
<indus> asdff, pc janitor is somethin like aptitude autoremove i think
<indus> :))
<asdff> ahh kk
<mondoshawan> hi all!  i have installed on my ubuntu 9.04 mysql-server 5.1 then i removed this server and like to install mysql-server5.0 but i got this error
<indus> exactly
<mondoshawan> Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0.
<asdff> cheers ;) also bbl
<indus> bb
<mondoshawan> but i have remved 5.1
<nicoco> those commands leave /etc/postgresql/8.4 folder and even if I reinstall postgresql-8.4 after that it won't start
<papul> hi. i get to use gnome panel in openbox thru the command gnome-panel. but how do i use kde-panel?
<nicoco> and a few other folders
<papul> hi. i get to use gnome panel in openbox thru the command gnome-panel. but how do i use kde-panel?
<nicoco> and as I'm no postgresql expert I don't know what to do. Only solution I found is to keep using postgresql-8.3
<indus> nicoco, did you try purge??
<papul> hi. i get to use gnome panel in openbox thru the command gnome-panel. but how do i use kde-panel?
<nicoco> I tried purge too
<mado> howdy folks! ... anybody still awake?
<nicoco> I think it's postgresql related cause It's pretty complex... files in /etc/postgresql /usr/share/ /var/run /var/lib/ ....
<indus> nicoco, so what is the problem?
<nicoco> my problem is postgresql8.4 won't launch
<papul> hi. i get to use gnome panel in openbox thru the command gnome-panel. but how do i use kde-panel?
<indus> nicoco, need to manually remove it then
<elgh> What's the arch channel?
<indus> nicoco, did you install it?
<mado> so there is life in here :=) ...
<nicoco> using /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start
<indus> elgh, #arch
<kinja-sheep> mado: Shh. You're louder than a cock-a-doodle-doo rooster. :)
<nicoco> yes it's installed
<mado> kinja-sheep, :=)
<indus> elgh, oops no
<nicoco> I tried to remove and install it again, even "aptitude reinstall"
<indus> elgh, #archlinux i think
<indus> nicoco, when you type in terminal what happens
<kinja-sheep> papul: I think it is called kicker in KDE.
<mado> i face ubuntu-start_up problems every once in a while ...
<indus> !who | nicoco
<ubottu> nicoco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<papul> kinja-sheep, not found
<papul> kinja-sheep, i did apt-cache search
<indus> kinja-sheep,  is missing ? hmm
<nicoco> indus > * Starting PostgreSQL 8.4 database server                                                  * Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl start -D /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.4-main.log -s -o -c unix_socket_directory="/tmp" -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf" -c external_pid_file="/var/run/postgresql/8.4-main.pid" : Aucun fichier ou dossier de
<nicoco> ce type
<nicoco> "aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" meaning "file not found"
<indus> nicoco, i think you should ask in #postgres
<nicoco> indus : thanks
<mado> start_up-problems -> i heard it has something to do with "SATA" or something ... the same problem that has been faced by quite a few in 7.10 or 8.10 ... ... i'm using 9.10
<indus> nicoco, but someone here might help too, i dont know this one
<kinja-sheep> papul: Anything with plasma, maybe?
<indus> mado, what problem
<docmax> brb
<segin|kvirc> I have problem me ubuntu
<papul> kinja-sheep, nopes
<mado> well ... where do i have this error message again? ... *looking for it* ... is there a command that can probably show it to you?
<fester64x2> segin|kvirc, wut problem you have
<segin|kvirc> every time I go to google
<mado> indus,
<segin|kvirc> it give me bad page
<segin|kvirc> evil
<fester64x2> segin|kvirc, omg did you get latest ubuntu
<nicoco> I'll try to post my problem with more details in a forum thanks anyway guys
<kinja-sheep> papul: Hmm. I use Gnome. There are #kubuntu -- You could try that (if you haven't yet).
<segin|kvirc> fester64x2: oh noes
<fester64x2> segin|kvirc, try latest buntu
<papul> kinja-sheep, i want to use openbox with kde panel
<fester64x2> plz help me compule kernel now
<segin|kvirc> fester64x2: it gives me this page: http://bit.ly/14sl9
<indus> segin|kvirc, check your internet
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got a dedicated server running ubuntu, apache is running, and this seems to be getting hammered, but russian ips/german ips etc, going from 6 children/reboot/then 6, then 21 children, then it seems to take the websites down. any ideas please
<fester64x2> omg segin|kvirc you better uninstall firefox
<indus> fester64x2, why?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: look at hosts.allow/hosts.deny, consider a firewall, look at fail2ban and badbots
<segin|kvirc> indus: this is page i to get http://bit.ly/14sl9
<fester64x2> that site could harm his computer
<indus> iam not opening that link
<indus> fester64x2, thats a good thing about firefox
<fester64x2> seginz help compile kernel ubuntu 6
<segin|kvirc> fester64x2: u want beer
<segin|kvirc> fester64x2: and then
<indus> oh crap
<segin|kvirc> fester64x2: cd /usr/src/linux && make randomconfig && make
<mado> i can't find the exact message right now indus ... ... can you tell me the command that could probably display it? indus
<fester64x2> randomconfig ok
<indus> mado, display what
<AdvoWork> ikonia, but its running our main websites, we cant block potential people
<fester64x2> segin|kvirc, why does ubuntu suck so much dick
<fester64x2> cant compile
<mado> error messages or messages in general that are normally displayed when you start up your computer indus
<segin|kvirc> fester64x2: it not freebsd or arch
<fester64x2> wuts arch
<segin|kvirc> awesomeness
<fester64x2> o.O
<fester64x2> is arch better then buntu 6
<segin|kvirc> yes
<segin|kvirc> it does not suck dick
<ikonia> AdvoWork: you can if they are hammering you
<segin|kvirc> like ubuntu 6
<ikonia> fester64x2: control your language now please
<ikonia> fester64x2: that's subjective
<ikonia> segin|kvirc: control your language also please
<fester64x2> CPU[-Dual core AMD Athlon 7550 (SMP) clocked at 2744.950 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.33-rc5-zen1-fest0r x86_64-] Up[-15:17-] Mem[-354.6/1943.6MB-] HDD[-40.0GB(27.1% used)-] Procs[-126-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.6-] inxi[-1.3.7-]
<fester64x2> hey ikepanhc fuck you
<fester64x2> faggot
<Kasbe> morning
<segin|kvirc> ikonia: fuck off asswipe
<indus> Kasbe, morning
<fester64x2> OMG KICKED
<fester64x2> ZOMG
 * fester64x2 CRIES
<FloodBot2> fester64x2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest9738> hi! How do i remove the box where i need to enter my default keyring when i turn on the computer? It says it has something to do with the network applet or something..
<kinja-sheep> papul: It seems that kicker is replaced with plasma in KDE4.
<papul> kinja-sheep, so what should i install?
<kinja-sheep> Guest9738: Type in your password. :X
<Guest9738> kinja-sheep: hehe, yeah i know, but i dont want it go come up at start. Can i make it go away?
<kinja-sheep> papul: I think that that is something of kdebase*
<kinja-sheep> papul: kdebase-workspace-bin (for starters) -- If you're messing around.
<jleeperry> does anyone know the command to use uif2iso?
<kinja-sheep> Guest9738: Yes -- By leaving the password blank (which will give you a warning dialog that the password will be stored in clear text somewhere in ~/)
<jleeperry> nm..I found it. I need sleep.
<Guest9738> kinja-sheep: Okey! So where do i edit this password?
<mjl> does any one else have an issue with pidgin... I can't seem to connet to my yahoo account trhough the scs.msg.yahoo.com?
<mado> i'll be back asap
<kinja-sheep> Guest9738: Accessories --> Key + Encryption + Password.  Something of the sort.
<jleeperry> then again...no I don't.
<kinja-sheep> Guest9738: My setup is a bit different but you want seahorse and iirc the label is different under Accessories.
<rahduke> yo can someone goto this website and let me kno if u see a login screen
<rahduke> https://69.122.39.129:943
<Guest9738> kinja-sheep: i have no idea what ur talking about, bit ill fiddle around with the settings here for a while
<rahduke> anyone?
<jleeperry> nope nothing.
<rahduke> crap
<rahduke> oh wait https://69.122.39.129:946
<rahduke> try that
<kinja-sheep> Guest9738: I found something -- http://tinyurl.com/2dvz3n
<Guest9738> rahduke: nope
<rahduke> eff
<rahduke> https://69.122.39.129:443
<rahduke> thats it
<rahduke> 4 sho
<mjl> any one else haveing issues with pidgin when it comes to yahoo or is it another bug that needs to be worked out
<jleeperry> Okay, I'm lost.
<kinja-sheep> Guest9738: Try what I suggest first though.  Create a new password over the existing password -- Leave it blank (in default or login).
<rahduke> it works right?
<jleeperry> I don't know the stupid command to use uif2iso...help?
<rahduke> https://69.122.39.129:443
<jleeperry> And nothing rahduke
<rahduke> ahhhhh
<rahduke> i dont get it
<Guest9738> jleeperry: just try "uif2iso" in terminal? Or mayby sudo inbefore, dont know. hehe
<jleeperry> Usage: uif2iso <input.UIF> <output>
<jleeperry> That's the command...but I get nothing..
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Port forward in the router!
<nyaa> where's a good place to get recommendations for an am3 motherboard for a comp to put ubuntu on?
<infid> is the corresponding kubuntu released the same time ubuntu versions are?
<rahduke> kinja-sheep: i did
<rahduke> the connection test now succeeds
<indus> i cant enter archlinux , it says cannot speak
<indus> anyone know
<llutz> rahduke: 443/tcp closed   https
<sebsebseb> indus: yes
<sebsebseb> indus: silly auto complete
<rahduke> oh word
<sebsebseb> infid: yes
<rahduke> thanks
<indus> sebsebseb, ?
<indus> sebsebseb, aah you speak with another person, anyways hello :)
<sebsebseb> indus: yeah exactly
<sebsebseb> and hello I guess
<kinja-sheep> indus: I would imagine somebody have to give you a voice manually in the channel to curb the spams.
<rahduke> llutz: does it work now? i set th port to forward and triiger forward
<indus> kinja-sheep, hmm ok
<indus> kinja-sheep, can you recommend a nice and slick looking distro
<Jack_Stone> Hi, I'm new to linux and there's a problem I can't solve (I've looked through google but no results yet). I'm using ubuntu 9.10 KK, I've updated my kernel from 2.6.31-17 to 2.6.33rc6 and my grub is not detectting it (even if synaptic does), I've tryed updating grub and grub2 and when I update them the new kernel is not found (same happens if I install a different kernel)... what should I do?
<rww> indus: You're not identified to nickserv. Try doing that first.
<docmax> npviewer.bin eats my cpu!!! any ideas?
<jleeperry> bloody hell. I forgot to cd to the right folder... >.<
<indus> rww, aah of course, thanks, but is it possible to auto identify on startup?
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: clean install or upgrade from 9.04?
<rww> indus: which client are you using?
<llutz> rahduke: 443/tcp closed https
<indus> docmax, use the 64 bit flash plugin\
<indus> rww, xfact
<rahduke> i guess im an idiot
<indus> chat
<kinja-sheep> indus: KDE? Gnome? I can't think of any distros that designs around on looks.... Oh Mint? :\
<docmax> indus, how do i know what version im using?
<Jack_Stone> clean install
<rww> indus: put your nickserv password in the "server password" or "nickserv password" textboxes on your network list window
<rahduke> i went into my router went to port forward, put in 443 set it to both udp/tcp
<rahduke> and saved
<indus> docmax, if you useing npviewer, you are using the 32 bit
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: so you have installed a kernel that wasn't in the repo?
<Jack_Stone> exactly
<Jack_Stone> I've got it from kernel.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: why did you do that, and it's  recommended to stay with kernels that are in the repo
<docmax> indus, are you so kind to explain me how to install 64 bit?
<indus> rww, i put nick password
<cRUDE> jshlash
<kinja-sheep> indus: Restart the XChat to see if it works.
<Jack_Stone> I did it because I want to make my broadcom wifi card work in monitor mode
<kinja-sheep> !flash64 | docmax
<ubottu> docmax: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<indus> kinja-sheep, but then ill miss you guys for a second or two
<indus> :)
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: ok you can probably add it to Grub 2 yourself
<indus> wait ill try in 5 min
<Jack_Stone> following som instructions to install a firmware
<indus> rww, thanks man
<indus> or woman
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  Jack_Stone
<ubottu> Jack_Stone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kinja-sheep> or children
<rahduke> https://69.122.39.129/443
<rahduke> one more time... FTW!
<EastDallas> I've seen the question of how to install Firefox 3.6 in Ubuntu a few times recently.  I just ran across this blog post that explains how.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-stable-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<docmax> kinja-sheep, THANK YOU!!! =)
<llutz> PORT    STATE  SERVICE
<llutz> 443/tcp closed https
<llutz> ups, sry rahduke ^^
<sebsebseb> rahduke: having people test if your website works, is surely off topic for this channel though?
<rahduke> wtf this is crazy
<rahduke> its up?
<Jack_Stone> the problem is, when I make sudo update-grub2, kernel is not found
<sebsebseb> rahduke: also swearing is against the rules here
<rahduke> when did i swear?
<sebsebseb> rahduke: just now
<rahduke> lol now the letters wtf are a curse?
<sebsebseb> rahduke: yes
<kinja-sheep> rahduke: Obfuscated swearing is still swearing.
<sebsebseb> in this channel they are
<rahduke> we are truly in the digital age
<indus> docmax, http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<rahduke> wtf can stand for anything
<Jack_Stone> sebsebseb: how do I add it to the grub2?
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: have a look at the link the bot gave you
<llutz> rahduke: don't argue, just accept the rules here :)
<rahduke> well im sorry,
<indus> docmax, then you extract the libflashplayer.so file and put in under .mozilla/plugins
<rahduke> llutz: does it work?
<niarbeht> Alright, it seems one of my hard drives suffered some corruption during a power outage or some other nonsense, and now some files are corrupted.  Not enough to make the system unusable, but JUST enough that the dumb thing refuses to boot all the way nicely, forcing me to resort to draconian tactics (like smacking escape on boot until i get a recovery console)
<Jack_Stone> ok, w8
<llutz> rahduke: 443/tcp closed https
<niarbeht> So, is there a way for me to use aptitude or apt-get or something like that to force a re-download/re-install of the base system?
<indus> hi again
<rahduke> i give up, i really dont get this
<docmax> indus, i will follow the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kinja-sheep> niarbeht: Maybe "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop" ?
<sebsebseb> !ot | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<niarbeht> In particular, /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh is total nonsense.
<indus> docmax, that doc is not too great
<indus> docmax, for flash follow my advice, for the rest you read it
<niarbeht> kinja-sheep: Well, this is for a server for one, and for another apt-get reinstall metapackage-name doesn't recurse through the dependencies XD  I'll see if aptitude does, though
<rahduke> ok ok i can get a hint
<indus> rww, how did you find out iam not identified?
<sebsebseb> indus: some channels you need to be registered on the network, before they let you message there
<nyaa> are nvidia  graphics cards still a lot easier in ubuntu than ati?
<rww> indus: my client shows unidentified people in red, identified in green
<indus> rww, which client
<niarbeht> kinja-sheep: Nope, that didn't recurse through the dependencies, sorry, it just re-convinced itself that the meta package was installed.  :(
<sebsebseb> nyaa:  I guess so
<kinja-sheep> rww: Am I green? :)
<rww> kinja-sheep: yes ;P
<sebsebseb> nyaa: ATI tends to get the issues not Nividia
<indus> ah noes
<wah> jsfkjsljfsdjf
<rww> indus: irssi with the format_identify.pl plugin
<rww> or script or whatever it's called
<nyaa> sebsebseb I just want to try to figure out what to get for comp I'm building: had a great offer on an ati card but sort of concerned about that
<indus> nyaa, i found ati installation easier
<kinja-sheep> niarbeht: I imagine you would want to do something manually "aptitude show <whatever>" and make a list.
<indus> nyaa, have seen too many nvidia found no displays
<niarbeht> kinja-sheep: I'll see about that, thanks :D
<nyaa> indus, which ati card did you get?
<indus> nyaa, but thats cos i have a spanking new AMD Radeon 4850 :)
<rww> I found ATI instalation easier, in that it worked out of the box with xserver-xorg-video-radeon.
<bloodski> i got a problem where i cannot remember my password set for the keyring, how can i solve this?
<Jack_Stone> sebsebseb: I don't really understand most of it :S should I add an entry modifying grub.cfg adding something to load the kernel?
<nyaa> indus so the newer ati generally run well?  have you done 3d gaming etc on it?
<indus> rww, thats the open driver, wont play quake
<indus> nyaa, sure, i play quake 4
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: not sure, I don't mess around with Grub 2 yet,  you can also try asking in #grub
<indus> nyaa, doom 3
<indus> nyaa, what else is there for linux anyway
<nyaa> tried wow?
<kinja-sheep> bloodski: Most people might type in same passwords for their user account or their wifi password.
<rww> indus: 1) Basic 3D acceleration exists and is being actively improved, 2) I really don't care.
<Jack_Stone> thanks, I'll go check ^^
<indus> rww, what to do with basic 3d ?
<sebsebseb> Jack_Stone: good luck
<indus> nvm
<rww> indus: compiz, a bunch of games I actually do play
<indus> wobble windows?
<rww> yes
<indus> baah
<indus> ya right, thats why you buy expensive graphics cards
<nyaa> there's also nexuiz, some flight simulator in games
<rww> indus: I didn't buy an expensive graphics card.
<indus> nexuiz is poorly optimized
<sebsebseb> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rww> anyway, this is getting off-topic.
<indus> yeah !
<nyaa> touche rww
<indus> i think the last good looking game was prey
<docmax> indus, STILL high cpu utilization!
<indus> works in linux
<indus> docmax, yes flash sucks
<nyaa> but are all of the more modern ati cards easier to work with in linux, or is it that some work better than others?
<bloodski> kinja-sheep: yeah, i thought so too, but this wasnt the case with this one
<indus> docmax, did you remove old flash?
<docmax> allthough npviewer.bin has gone
<bloodski> kinja-sheep: can i reset it somehow?
<docmax> yes i removed
<Duzchip> Hi, i have a problem with a computer running U 9.10. I have a projector as the only screen and that works fine in CLI but Xorg just rapports "No signal". The computer only has a DVI output but i use a DVI->VGA and then VGA into the projector. I've tried to search and even thought that http://ijk.nu/jk16ua would be the solution but still doesn't work.
<indus> nyaa, newer ones use the proprietary drivers, will allways be faster in general , and will run all games
<indus> nyaa, open source ones will wobble windows :D
<indus> both projects have developers funded by AMD !!
<indus> So lessons from the open driver probably go to the proprietary ones
<nyaa> indus so ati is making proprietary drivers for linux that are good now?
<docmax> indus, one sec, i removed the .so file and flash still works...!!!
<indus> nyaa, yes sure
<kinja-sheep> bloodski: Look in ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ (Move it or delete it)
<indus> docmax, yes do this , sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<indus> nyaa, latest version catalyst 10.1 try it
<xover> can someone tell me how I can boot to a usb flash drive?|
<sebsebseb> nyaa: ATI are not that Linux friendly
<indus> nyaa, are you 'contemplating' buying  a new card?
<kinja-sheep> bloodski: I'm going to take a nap. Good luck! :3
<docmax> CPU is at 35%!!!
<docmax> just for a youtube video
<knoppies> xover, do you have a windows PC available to you?
<kinja-sheep> bloodski: Remember to use blank passwords.
<nyaa> indus I'm contemplating buying every part of a new computer
<indus> nyaa, eggsellent
<niarbeht> Anyone feel like pastebinning /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh
<phox_> Kinja-sheep: still there? I just followed the guide you linked, and changed my default keyring to a blank password in passoword encryption, but i still have to enter the same keyring as before! what to do?
<niarbeht> from a 9.10 install?
<indus> nyaa, buy the 5000 series cards ati , or get the older 4000 serries cheaper
<Jack_Stone> sebsebseb: it looks like everyone is AFK... any idea why the new kernels are not detected when "sudo update-grub"? (grub2 as well)
<knoppies> xover?
<indus> Jack_Stone, try os-prober
<indus> Jack_Stone, sudo apt-get install os-prober
<xover> knoppies: yes mate i have
<Jack_Stone> same result =S
<sebsebseb> nyaa: I got a link for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/ChoosingHardwareThatWorks
<nyaa> sebsebseb neat, thanks =)
<knoppies> xover, I seem to have lost the name of this thing, give me a sec to find it.
<sebsebseb> nyaa: np
<indus> nyaa, frankly both cards work fine these days
<indus> i had both so iam not biased
<indus> with ATI though there is slight flicker when system boots, but its harmless
<indus> or when you lauch an app like game
<indus> otherwise, my quake textures look more pretty with ATI
<Jack_Stone> indus: problem persists =S
<indus> Jack_Stone, which os is this
<xover> Is the issue relating to BIOS detection?
<indus> Jack_Stone, you should try the older grub if you take my advice that is
<Jack_Stone> indus: ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Stone, you must first run sudo grub-mkconfig then update-grub
<indus> Jack_Stone, its so much more brilliantly easier to fix
<indus> Jack_Stone, i mean, which OS it wont detect
<knoppies> xover, are you trying to make a USB disk bootable, or are you trying to boot from an all ready USB?
<indus> Jack_Stone, maybe need to manually add entries, but for that you need to ask someone else really
<Jack_Stone> weird thing is, I installed grub2 from synaptic (it detected it as unninstalled) but grub2 was the default grub from the beggining
<xover> I wanted to boot an OS from a usb flash thumbdrive
<indus> Jack_Stone, maybe try sudo update-grub2?
<indus> xover, yes and?
<Jack_Stone> arvind_khadri: is not detecting the OS the problem, is detecting the new kernel
<niarbeht> kinja-sheep: Any way to track down what package provides a certain file?
<Jack_Stone> indus: I did it
<iceroot> niarbeht: apt-file search
<knoppies> xover, Ive got the program, Im just trying to find it because I can't remember its name.
<mohhoh> hi i have a new install i was setting it up and installed a few things. now when i boot comp i get to the login screen i click my uesrname adn pasword. then the boot sound comes up but i am still stuck pon the broen bootloader screen. and i cant get in.
<xover> indus: And it doesnt work, I cant see the usb device from EFI
<indus> xover, EFI ? whats that
<indus> the new bios?
<nyaa> aha!  mac bios
<rumpsy> mohhoh: Did you made any update?
<niarbeht> iceroot: thanks
<mohhoh> rumpsy: yes i did say ^
<indus> xover, check for boot options, probably has another key for more options, i had it
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Stone, yeah when you run gurb-mkconfig , new kernels will be detected
<indus> xover, i had asus board, didnt show in normal boot, had to enter f8 more boot optiosn
<xover> I dont have any options.
<rumpsy> mohhoh: After you screen you see after your password
<Jack_Stone> arvind_khadri: did it... still didn't work xP
<xover> No usb options and its a mac so i guess im fscked
<mohhoh> rumpsy: i explained it ^ in my first post
<sebsebseb> oh yeah nyaa there's this as well
<indus> xover, no usb? then cant do nothing
<sebsebseb> !hardawre |  nyaa
<sebsebseb> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mohhoh> rumpsy: yes after the login screen it goes bacj to the brown screen with the logo and the bootint bar and sticks there
<mohhoh> bacj = back
<indus> nyaa, yes mostly everything works but be careful with webcams etc, for printers generally hp is best
<rumpsy> mohhoh: press alt+ctrl+backspace
<rumpsy> mohhoh: Then press, alt+ctrl+f1
<indus> nyaa, linux supports the latest mobos with all bells and whistles too, if you need hi fi sound the creativ e x fi is also supported and i believe so is the asus xonar sound card
<rumpsy> mohhoh: it takes you to command prompt
<mohhoh> rumpsy: i'm in live cd atm
<rumpsy> mohhoh: o_O
<mohhoh> how do you think i can talk to you
<rumpsy> mohhoh: i thought of you been using another sys
<mohhoh> yes so if i can get to comand prompt that may give me error readouts corect ????
<rumpsy> mohhoh: Any way, if you are in live cd, goto rescue mode nad fix your xX
<rumpsy> and*
<mohhoh> rumpsy: how i never done that
<mohhoh> i'm not using a ubuntu live cd as that has no irc client.
<mohhoh> i am using a linux mint cd ok
<rumpsy> mohhoh: boot your Live cd, there is an option called rescue mode, select that, and choose an option to fix your X
<mohhoh> o really that simple thanks
<mohhoh> ok i will try that thanks
<niarbeht> iceroot: I hate to be a bother, but do you have /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh
<Kasbe> mohhoh: you can use freenode's webchat
<niarbeht> ?
<rumpsy> mohhoh: no!, you can also use, http://webchat.freenode.net
<mohhoh> Kasbe: that is not so good for me thts y ubunt ulive mode is not so good
<Jack_Stone> is it normal that grub or grub2 don't detect the new kernels?
<rumpsy> mohhoh: Give a try to to fix your X
<mohhoh> mint live cd is great has all apps i need built in. i like to use ubuntu but when things go rong mint live cd is best
<Guest85233> help
<Guest85233> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/Sample%20Album/erooo.png?w=6b93586c
<Guest85233> Disk Utility
<JoshuaL> !help Guest85233
<JoshuaL> hmm
<Guest85233> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/Sample%20Album/erooo.png?w=6b93586c
<rumpsy> Guest85233: that is not a valid url
<zenlunatic> that request sounds like youre drowning
<JoshuaL> Guest85233, the link does not work, and just tell us what the problem is :)
<cmp> Quan time, how are you ?
<rushdy> Hi there! I've installed 9.10, but have to enable wireless every boot in nm-applet to get online? rfkill is showing a soft block, could that be the issue? I'm not sure how to unblock :)
<xover> indus: It has usb, just no usb boot option, but apparently if you insert an apple formated usb drive it works, weird
<erUSUL> rushdy: usually it some key combo. Fn + 2 or such
<xover> indus:  So I thought it had to be APM or GUID partition table to run, so i did that from parted and still no joy.
<panter> hi all .. i have problem with configuration VSFTPd with enabled SSL .. when i set ssl_enable=YES server don't start ... without SSL there is no problem ... any sugestions? ... i'm trying configure vsftpd on ubuntu-server ... but maybe anyone has some experience on ubuntu?
<rushdy> erUSUL: there's a wireless button which is illuminated, but pressing it doesn't turn it on or off or affect the rfkill status
<Jimi_Neutral> which is which here.....mySQL is linux and SQL is microsoft right?
<erUSUL> rushdy: sudo rfkill unblock 0 all ?
<sebsebseb> Jimi_Neutral: no MSSQL is Micrsooft
<mado> ok ... i hope it's working now
<sebsebseb> Jimi_Neutral: SQL is SQL and then their are different versions of it
<Jimi_Neutral> so which is the linux one
<bloodski> thx for the help with deleting/moving the keyrings dir kinja-sheep :)
<sebsebseb> Jimi_Neutral: MySQL and there's another one, maybe more than that even
<sebsebseb> Jimi_Neutral: for Linux
<Jimi_Neutral> o0k ty
<sebsebseb> Jimi_Neutral: np
<xover> Jimi_Neutral: MYSQL Server is the familiar SQL RDMS.
<xover> .. for MS
<rushdy> erUSUL: No change! I have 0: phy0 (Wireless LAN): soft: no, hard: no; 1: acer-wireless (Wireless LAN): soft: yes, hard: no
<niarbeht> Well, it seems the solution to my problem was just to replace /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh with a blank file.  Why did that work?  I have no idea.  Should it have worked?  Probably not.  Is my system "correct" now?  Definitely not.  But it works.
<Jimi_Neutral> my boss asked me to change a webshost, i have no idea by the way
<Jimi_Neutral> he said he wants linux
<Jimi_Neutral> which i thought was mysql
<asdff> Would anyone know why XORG is occassionally memory leaking on Karmic?
<mado> indus, ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/367426/
<xover> asdff: I have had issues with CPU usage, changed my graphics driver for that, not memory, that I know of, how can you tell its leaking memory?
<asdff> xover: I have been using the xterm command top. I have outputted a few instances of it to a txt file (allthough it's hard as the PC locksup really bad when it happens)
<mohheh> hi i cant get into my computer was here just a minute ago
<asdff> also it is def. memory not CPU
<mohheh> i am in xterm atm
<asdff> mohheh: please be more specific
<mohheh> asdf i was just here like 3 minutes ago
<mohheh> asking someone help
<erUSUL> rushdy: then i dunno; sorry
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> I cant read from an SD card
<mohheh> asdff, i cant login go ubuntu after my login screen all i get is the brown logo screen and thats as far as i can get
<mado> anybody an idea what i should i do? ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/367426/
<Laurenceb> its still appearing on my system from the last time I used it
<Laurenceb> as /media/disk
<Laurenceb> and I cant unmount it
<asdff> mohheh: I find your description very unhelpful? At which point does the login screen fail you? Can you enter the password? Does it accept the password? What session are you attempting to use/
<xover> Laurenceb: fuser -m /media/disk
<damjanzg> I installed 9.10 and I am having problem with connecting my guitar, where can I open some sound mixer?
<mohheh> asdff, after i type my username and login details then i get the brown scteen after that trying to boot
<asdff> mohheh: so after you login it reboots (?)
<mohheh> i left my comp on for 20 mins with nothing
<xover> damjanzg: gnome-terminal
<mohheh> no i never said that
<mohheh> it sticks
<xover> damjanzg: alsamixer
<asdff> mohheh: so when you enter your details it logs you into an empty screen of some kind?
<mohheh> freeze well it loads
<damjanzg> can I see input from mic there?
<asdff> What session are you selecting mohheh
<asdff> Gnome?
<asdff> Openbox?
<xover> damjanzg: certainly can son
<asdff> xover: any ideas about my XORG problem man :/?
<mohheh> no the bootscreen with the brown screen that has the logo adn loading bar. it comes up everytime you enter your password
<docmax> is there a tool to visualize cpu utilization???
<mohheh> ubuntu
<asdff> docmax: are you using gnome? then yes
<docmax> i mean a graphical tool... not htop
<docmax> yes gnome
<mohheh> new install ubuntu 9.10
<indus> docmax, system monitor does it
<asdff> docmax: you cann add to panel a little tool
<erUSUL> docmax: System>Admin...>system monitor
<asdff> which is inbuilt with gnome
<mohheh> asdff, ????? ubuntu is a gnome os
<kinja-sheep> bloodski: Back from the dead (sorta).  Everything good?
<xover> asdff: are you using a desktop pc?
<docmax> hmm, i mean something not from gnome
<docmax> a single development tool
<bloodski> kinja-sheep: yes idd, thx to you :)
<asdff> mohheh: you can use different ones. XFCE, awesome, openbox
<asdff> docmax: have you heard of Conky?
<mohheh> asdff, kubuntu = kde, openbox = crunchbang etc
<asdff> xover: yeah desktop.
<docmax> yes conky...
<mohheh> asdf i dont have installed
<erUSUL> docmax: there a re a lot of little aps that can draw a cpu graph like conky
<mohheh> likten to my problem
<asdff> mohheh: you can install them on ubuntu irregardless
<kinja-sheep> bloodski: Cool. Good to know. :)
<mohheh> no i cant get into my computer to do anything
<docmax> i used process explorer in windows... something like that
<kinja-sheep> docmax: There are System Monitor that will display CPU graph.
<asdff> I didn't say you were getting into your computer mohheh
<mohheh> except xterm i am there now i logged into cxchat from therre
<docmax> or qslice in windows
<asdff> mohheh: at the login screen you can select hte session type
<mohheh> asdff, i cant get in to install anything like openbox etc
<asdff> mohheh: so this is a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<mohheh> asdf read this hi i cant get into my computer was here just a minute ago
<asdff> mohheh: that isn't helpful mohheh.
<Nz17> I'm looking for an IM client that can directly connect to another in a P2P style setup (client-server) for when the greater Internet is unavailable for my friend and I can still IM in our WAN during this time.  Any suggestions?
<mohheh> asdff, i have a new install i updated it and installed my usual set of apps then on reboot is when i get error ^
<mohheh> i mentioned
<xover> have you tried from another TTY running dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<futurama140> hey can someone help me figure out how to set up my second monitor?
<mohheh> xover, who you talking to
<asdff> mohheh: Ok. So what session manager are you selecting at the login screen? Have you tried different sessions (aside from xterm obviously)?
<xover> asdff:
<ojo> Hey, is there a good tool to remove mp3-clones, automaticly based on the Id3 information? With Songbird ect... It's all a hand job
<mohheh> asdff hey there is only gnome and xterm in the default ubuntu os
<asdff> ojo: there is a program called easytag
<mohheh> thats all i have
<docmax> i also need a pdf editor in ubuntu... any suggestions?
<mohheh> duh
<asdff> mohheh: and Gnome failsafe
<damjanzg> setting in alsamixer seem to work. I am getting input level in sound preferences. Now hoe to hear thos input from mic
<ojo> asdff: thank I'll have al look at that!
<asdff> np ;}
<mohheh> failsafe gnome just boots to a screen without menus and stuff
<damjanzg> setting in alsamixer seem to work. I am getting input level in sound preferences. Now hoe to hear thos input from mic
<asdff> mohheh: your problem seems to be beyond my scope of knowledge. More over your description of your problem is indescrpitive and your manner is abrasive
<mohheh> asdff, yda failsafe gnomw i could get in but thats so limited it does not have any menus or stuff
<asdff> xover: you said something :P?
<mohheh> asdff, ay i just need to get into my computer
<xover> asdff:  have you tried from another TTY running dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<unimatrix> is there a channel dedicated to Rhythmbox ?
<mohheh> is there a way to get into the place where i can fix xorg ????
<asdff> unimatrix: not sure why :P It's my preferred player also.
<edogawa> hi, i just installed karmic in parallel to exixting openSUSE 11.2, and have let it write grub2 to the partition's boot sector. now i want to know how the menu entry in the existing grub1 installation should look like, i have a menu entry from the previous oS 11.1 install there, can i simply replace "configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst" by "configfile /boot/grub/menu.cfg"?
<asdff> xover: what is a TTY :S? Also I have not tried that command at all ;/. (I have been using ubuntu for 3 weeks lol)
<unimatrix> asdff: it's missing a feature that i'm willing to add, but i need to talk to some developers first
<mohheh> xover, can i run dpkg-reconfigure xorg from xterm will that also fix my xorg
<asdff> unimatrix: hmm, did you check the homepage for their IRC creep?
<asdff> creep/haunt (not calling you a creep!)
<neuro_damage> I'm loving ubuntu server, pretty tight, nice work community :)
<unimatrix> asdff: ah, found it, it's on gimpnet of course
<xover> asdff: mohheh get out of X, /etc/init.d/gdm stop then login into the terminal and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<mohheh> if i have to reinstall my os again i ag going to go back to mint no problems there
<rumpsy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<asdff> xover: cheers mate I'll give that a whirl
<mohheh> xover, how
<mohheh> i cant get into my computer to do that
<xover> mohheh: when the computer boots up, press ctrl+f1
<rumpsy> mohheh: is using LIVE CD of MINT again
<asdff> lol mohheh you are in xterm
<xover> it will bring up a TTY console login
<asdff> right now aren't you
<mohheh> rumpsy, no i am in xterm on my hdd
<asdff> anyway bbl thx xover
<xover> np
<rumpsy> mohheh: press, at login window, alt+ctrl+f1
<rumpsy> mohheh: it takes you to tty1, command prompt
<mohheh> alt controll f1 or ctrl f1
<mohheh> yes then what
<mohheh> i cant login there
<rumpsy> mohheh: login with your pass
<mohheh> ok then what
<rumpsy> mohheh: Then use this, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mohheh> yes then
<rumpsy> mohheh: After that, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rumpsy> mohheh: Finish that process and, use this command, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xover> mohheh: alt+ctrl+f1
<xover> then login
<xover> mohheh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<xover> then /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xover> mohheh: hopefully you will now see the GDM login prompt for your Xsession.
<rumpsy> mohheh: ?
<mohheh> si i login do thoes 3 commands you just said and i should be able to get in t
<gt9228a> anyone use x11vnc or freenx
<gt9228a> ?
<mohheh> rumpsy,  what
<rumpsy> mohheh: worked?
<asdff> xover: hey man I did it, it'll be a while before I can tell if it works however, as it xorg didn't ALWAYS memory leak.
<mohheh> thanks xover i'm going to try that before goig to bed by
<rumpsy> mohheh: can you see your desktop now?
<atrox_> do steam games run well under wine?
<jrib> atrox_: half-life, portal, and tf2 have worked well for me
<jrib> !appdb | atrox_
<ubottu> atrox_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ananya> hi
<atrox_> much appreciated jrib
<ananya> hello
<GabrielSOE> hey all, I just installed Ubuntu on a disk on key and tried it (boot with usb stick) after restart, ubuntu won't run. plz help. do I need to reinstall grub?
<ananya> hai all anyone could please help me
<asdff> bit hard when you haven't stated the problem :P
<sebsebseb> !ask | ananya
<ubottu> ananya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ananya> I have a doubt in joomla
<rumpsy> ananya: #joomla
<rumpsy> ananya: Are yo there?
<ananya> could anyone help me solve problem related to joomla(cmf)
<darkstar1> Morning people. I'm new to ubuntu and need some help with my dual screen config
<indus> ananya, you need to join the #joomla channel
<ananya> yes
<indus> ananya,  /join #joomla
<indus> type that command
<rumpsy> ananya: or click this #joomla
<ananya> I am new to irc
<indus> rumpsy, thanks
<indus> ananya, yeah just click on this #joomla
<indus> you will automatically go there
<ananya> rumpsy i clicked that link but still here
<rumpsy> o_O
<indus> ananya, you will be there too
<indus> ananya, see on your left side
<indus> ananya, i mean , left window of the irc software
<rumpsy> i donno what client you are using!
<ananya> only ubuntu is there
<indus> ananya, aah how are you connecting to here?
<ananya> indus i choose ubuntu from favorite channels
<bivio> disconnect
<indus> ananya, favorite channels where?
<rileyp> anyone help with disabling a mouse during suspend
<phox_> Hi! I have a command that i want to autorun at start, is that possible? Its for mounting a harddrive in a special way (yeas i know about fstab, just dont want to do it that way^^)
<rumpsy> ;) , check on your client, you might have connected to #joomla
<erUSUL> phox_: /etc/rc.local
<ananya> XChat :Edit FreeNode
<indus> ananya,yes xchat
<ardchoille> What is System > Administration > Computer Janitor supposed to do? All it ever does here is list one package that I keep in storage. What does this app do?
<darkstar1> I have 2 screens and chose not to mirror my screens (both are 19" @ 1440x900 resolution) however I cannot drag an app to fully utilise the other screen the left side of my app will not crossover so I'm left with an unusable 3rd of my 2nd screen real estate
<ananya> so how could I join joomla
<indus> ananya, in the place where you type this, type /join #joomla
<rumpsy> Type this in Text input area, /join #joomla
<ananya> in the favorite channel i have to give that
<Guest85233> help me ! >>> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Photos/Sample%20Album/erooo.png?w=6b93586c
<rileyp> anyone good with perl?
<phox_> erusul: so just enter my command right over "exit 0" in rc.local? And then it will run at startup?
<darkstar1> does anyone have an Idea how I can resolve this please?
<indus> ananya, no in the place where you entered text now
<indus> ananya, the box where you are typing this questions
<ananya> then WHERE
<erUSUL> phox_: yes
<ananya> OK let me truy
<erUSUL> phox_: sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local if it is not already
<Guest85233> ?
<indus> ananya, the text box where you just asked 'WHERE'
<J_P> hi all.
<ananya> thank indus and rumpsy
<phox_> erusul: okey!
<ananya> i joined joomla
<indus> ananya, np
<rumpsy> Great ;)
<indus> yes i see you there
<indus> ananya, if you see to left of xchat, you will see list of channels you joined
<xfact> How to share remote desktop with a Windows XP machine, help please?
<vlt> Hello. I get a broken package when runnning `aptitude update` on several LTS machines: "language-pack-kde-de depends on language-pack-kde-de-base (>= 1:8.04+20100117) [UNAVAILABLE]"
<vlt> xfact: What do you want to do?
<ardchoille> vlt: which version of ubuntu?
<vlt> ardchoille: LTS 8.04
<indus> i have see n many wit h that error in last days
<airtonix> xfact, have you tried using vlc or xdcmp ?
<airtonix> xfact, i mean vnc
<xfact> airtonix: no, where is that VNC?
<airtonix> !find vnc
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0 (and 23 others)
<ananya> hi
<airtonix> !find freenx
<ubottu> Package/file freenx does not exist in karmic
<vlt> xfact: What do you want to do exactly?
<airtonix> vlt, remote desktop not enough of a description for you ?
<ananya> Is there any other place where i could ask doubts related to content management framework
<indus> that terminal server client is not good enouigh?
<xfact> alt: Simple remote desktop sharing, I want my friend's Windows XP desktop screen to be appear remotely on my Ubuntu PC
<vlt> airtonix: Which direction? Real X or virtual? Really shared? ...
<xfact> vlt: Simple remote desktop sharing, I want my friend's Windows XP desktop screen to be appear remotely on my Ubuntu PC
<mehheh> xxorg
<ananya> indus can u help me
<mehheh> xorg
<indus> ananya, help with what?
<airtonix> xfact, you should have rdesktop app in your applications menu
<erUSUL> xfact: use rdesktop or tsclient
<ananya>  Is there any other place where i could ask doubts related to content management framework
<airtonix> xfact, applications -> internet -> remote desktop viewer
<indus> ananya, for joomla the best place is #joomla similarly for #drupal #plone #zope etc
<vlt> xfact: rdesktop could work (but I'm not shure if both of you can see his screen at the same time) or install a VNC server on the Windows machine and use vncviewer on yours.
<rumpsy> ananya: forums are there, check that
<mehheh> hi this command is rong can you fix it    sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<indus> ananya, whats your question btw
<xfact> airtonix, erUSUL: is that (rdesktop) available on karmic synaptic ?
<rumpsy> ananya: Google is your best friend, use that
<ananya> r u there in joomla
<erUSUL> xfact: yes
<erUSUL> !find rdektop
<indus> ananya, no iam not a developer
<erUSUL> !find rdesktop
<ubottu> Package/file rdektop does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Found: rdesktop, brdesktop-artwork-gnome, brdesktop-artwork-grub, brdesktop-artwork-splashy, brdesktop-common (and 3 others)
<indus> erUSUL, !info rdesktop
<indus> bah
<airtonix> xfact, for me rdesktop client is installed by default... but it wont let you view the remote desktop while someone is using it (windows only lets one user per session) vnc will be the thing you want : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<ananya> i tried google but didnt get any solution
<mehheh> rumpsy, can you check out this command i think its rong
<mehheh> rumpsy, sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<indus> mehheh, its correct command
<indus> aah its dpkg
<rumpsy> mehheh: correct
<rumpsy> dpkg*
<mehheh> its not reckognised by tty1
<indus> mehheh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesnt really do anything these days
<rumpsy> use, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mehheh> thanks
<rumpsy> mehheh: ^^
<xfact> Humm it's complicated!
<airtonix> xfact, like vlt mentions, your friend will need to 1) install a vnc server 2) do some port forwarding so that the vnc server can listen to wan access on the decided vnc port
<indus> ananya, did you ask your question in #joomla?
<rgukt08> hai
<airtonix> xfact, it only seems complciated now, examine some how-to's and it will become clearer over time
<rgukt08> sent her phone number
<ananya> yes but noone to help
<indus> ananya, always have patience, if someone is around he will help
<indus> ananya, ok ask me your question
<xfact> airtonix: Actually I just want to share some files with that Windows desktop, so I am asking for remote desktop, any other easy ways to share files?
<damjanzg> What is default sound server in 9.10
<airtonix> xfact, remote desktop and vnc wont let you do that
<xfact> ok new question
<lekefly> Is there a way to auto extract files from torrents? like AutoExtract... ?
<airtonix> xfact, you might be interested in using samba through hamachi
<xfact> How to share files with Windows desktop?
<vlt> xfact: ummm, that's why I asked what you actually want to do ...
<rumpsy> ananya: he or she?
<xfact> vlt: :)
<marcio_> hi
<airtonix> xfact, your real question (as surmised via your previous questions) how to share files securely with other machines over the internet
<marcio_> someone here?
<elgh> Anyone good at 9.10?
<elgh> Got a terminal problem.
<vlt> xfact: Files on your or the windows computer?
<marcio_> hi... its someone here?
<airtonix> xfact, it is possible to get windows to mount ssh drives and or mount samba over the internet via ssh
<vlt> !anyone | elgh
<ubottu> elgh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rileyp> elgh ask away
<xfact> Batter, I will use any IM messenger and send and receive files via that...much easier way for newbies like me!
<marcio_> i've some problems wit my sound
<elgh> In Ubuntu 9.10 my terminal is transparent. But if I change visual effects to none it will appear as it should be...
<airtonix> xfact, they still require port forwarding i believe (pidgin does at least)
<rileyp> marcio_ thisi sounds correct
<vlt> xfact: There's another cool technology called e-mail ;-)
<xfact> airtonix: I am currently using Skype to send files but it's little slow
<rileyp> oops....I meant elgh
<indus> ya i still cant figure out why skype file transfer is so slow
<airtonix> xfact, ok if that works for you, what are the disadvantages apart from the speed restrictions ?
<xfact> vlt: it's slower and takes time, I want immediate sharing
<xfact> airtonix: I was just wanted to explore batter ways (also to learn)
<marcio_> someone could help me?
<rileyp> xfact uploading is norammly slower thna down wher i live
<elgh> Guess nobody knows my problem. :P
<airtonix> xfact, have a look at hamachi... it might be something that appeals to you (summary its a simple vpn client for windows mac and linux)
<xfact> I use dropbox also to share files, but I think it's not secure
<marcio_> i use dropbox too
<[BT]Brendan> Do SATA hard drive enclosures take SATA II drives?
<rileyp> marco tell prob instad of asking
<rileyp> for help
<marcio_> ah ok
<marcio_> i dont know why but my sound is not working
<airtonix> xfact, marcio_ dropbox requires a third party to be involved... technically its no different from email
<vlt> xfact: For sharing files with windows networks you can use Samba, either as an SMB client for a "shared folder" on the windows machine or as server to provide such a folder to windows clients.
<rumpsy> elgh: :p you are tipped , check that in profiles of terminal window
<marcio_> to be more precise, i cant control the volume
<GabrielSOE> asdff I'm bacl
<rileyp> marcio you usig ubuntu
<airtonix> vlt, samba over the internet by itself is not really a good idea...
<marcio_> yes i'm with ubuntu
<xfact> ok Thanks everyone (vlt, airtonix, and others) I am looking to those ways, for any extra help on those I will ask questions :)
<rileyp> marcio_ try multimedia mixer settings
<lekefly> Is there a way to auto extract files from torrents? like AutoExtract... ?
<airtonix> xfact, here I outlined a similar situation to someone else a week ago in this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8727262#post8727262
<vlt> airtonix: xfact didn't say what kind of network is between his and his friend's computer ...
<marcio_> could you explain me that?
<rileyp> open menu
<rileyp> select multimdeia
<rileyp> selct mixer
<pea[PC]> when does ubuntu decide to run the live cd sometimes when you click 'install'?
<airtonix> vlt, you're right i just assumed "share remote desktop" meant outside the lan
<pea[PC]> why*
<rileyp> marcio_ this is wher volume control panel is
<indus> pea[PC], because it installs from that cd
<pea[PC]> what?
<indus> pea[PC], i dont get the question really
<rileyp> marcio_ are spaker plugged in to green port on pc
<reza_> hello everyone
<indus> pea[PC], which 'install; are you talking about
<marcio_> it says that is waiting for sound system respond
<pea[PC]> the only install...
<elgh> It has nothing to do with my settings for the terminal.
<reza_> is there anybody help me in asterisk implementation?
<reza_> I'm in a big problem
<indus> reza_, hello
<xfact> airtonix: well, those ways running over my head, as I am just 1 month old in ubuntu, I should try that IM way for now, but THANKS :D
<reza_> hi dear indus
<reza_> can U help me plz?
<jrib> elgh: well if you are certain of that then that just leaves compiz settings, no?
<erUSUL> !samba | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<indus> reza_, configuring asterisk on ubuntu?
<bjlen>  hi power mgmt doesn't work properly (e.g. dims creen when idle) at boot. i have to inhibit it then turn it on again for it to work. can anyone help?
<reza_> yes
<reza_> you know
<indus> reza_, hmm
<reza_> i've configured it
<reza_> but i have a problem
<reza_> look
<reza_> i've a Level one VOI-7000 hard phone
<rileyp> marcio you need to give more info no is going to extract info from you you need to say speakers plugged in isung karmic clean istall etc so we have hope of l=helping
<xfact> erUSUL: I thik it's not that easy, windows side user will also have to do some maintenance to connect with...
<DreaDy_HK> salu2 brothers
<elgh> Compiz settings, where do I find those?
<darkstar1> How do I set the DNs server my network card queries?
<erUSUL> !es | DreaDy_HK
<ubottu> DreaDy_HK: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> !who | elgh
<ubottu> elgh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<reza_> when iI check my connections and configs with Xlite everything is ok
<jrib> !compiz | elgh
<ubottu> elgh: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<indus> reza_, i cant help but i know someone who might
<indus> reza_, wait
<fariadantes> can i edit ubuntu grub so that it can list my other distro's new kernel?
<reza_> thank U so much
<erUSUL> fariadantes: karmic?
<fariadantes> erUSUL: YEAH
<fariadantes> sorry about caps
<erUSUL> !grub2 | fariadantes
<ubottu> fariadantes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> fariadantes: look the section about adding manual enties
<rileyp> farendayes type sudo update-grup
<darkstar1> Can anyone tell me how to access the my DNS settings?
<darkstar1> I'm using 9.04
<reza_> hi darkstar
<darkstar1> hey reza
<marcio_> riley do you know something that i can do on terminal?
<erUSUL> darkstar1: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Severity1> fariadantes, you can also look in here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<fariadantes> erUSUL: thank you
<reza_> yep that's
<rileyp> mario alsamixer
<GabrielSOE> asdff are you there?
<erUSUL> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rileyp> mari and cheack they are not all muted by pressing m
<elgh> Should there be a problem with compiz settings when I don't have to configure that in 9.04?
<reza_> dear darkstar you can go in /etc/resolve.conf
<rileyp> fariadantes update-grub will add all kernels to grub list at boot time
<edogawa> erUSUL: i want the opposite, edit an existing grub1 menu so that it points to karmic's grub at (hd0,5), somehow that doesn't work, i always get file not found
<erUSUL> edogawa: you have to do a chainload like with windows afaik
<edogawa> that should be root (hd0,5) and configfile /boot/grub/menu.cfg, no?
<ManuLau> hi all
<rileyp> adogawa id update to grub 2 and it wil find all kernels and windows as well if its there
<darkstar1> Thank you reza and ErUSUL, I'll google the rest of the info I need :)
<reza_> hey manulau
<reza_> ur welcome
<edogawa> rileyp: hm that grub1 is from opensuse and i'd prefer to leave it as is
<indus> pruthvi, hi
<edogawa> anyway, will find my way aroound i'm sure...
<ManuLau> whats the big difference between ubuntu karnic and fedora 12 arent they quite similiar or does the versions have different compitibility with fw than others?
<reza_> anybody help me ??????????????
<indus> reza_, wait
<pruthvi> reza_, wt u want?
<reza_> ok
<mefiX> hey guys
<reza_> i'm waiting for u
<indus> reza_, see maybe he can help
<reza_> TNX alot
<reza_> ok
<reza_> dear pruthvi
<pruthvi> s
<indus> pruthvi, use proper english  , is an irc tradition
<rileyp> edogawa you need to point grub1 to kernel location and image location and /root
<indus> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<reza_> i have a Level one VOI-7000 hardphone
<ManuLau> its in ubuntu karmic i cant get the UPEK touchprint to work when it works in Fedora 12 but fedora 12 have issues with my Nvidia card
<mefiX> is there any setting on how windows get the focus? if i start an application it _always_ gets the fron focus, although i am typing in another app, how can i modify this behaviour?
<reza_> i can register my users by Xlite softphone
<reza_> and everything is ok
<Smurfie> o.o
<reza_> but when i want to connect my Voip phone it's permanently show NO SERVICE
<edogawa> rileyp: thx
<reza_> but when i want to connect my Voip phone it's permanently showing NO SERVICE
<Goremiko> ÐÒÉ×ÅÔ
<rileyp> edogawa grub 1 may also be using uuid rather than hd0,x etc.
<erUSUL> Goremiko: what language is that ?
<rileyp> to get uuid of drives one types blkid
<Goremiko> rus (
<edogawa> rileyp: i was trying to adapt an older menu entry for that same partition, before karmic there was oS 11.1 so a working entry existed
<edogawa> i thought i'd just have to replace menu.lst by menu.cfg but that doesn't work
<pruthvi> Sorry, don't know.
<rileyp> power settings  mouse disable during sleep  anyone?
<erUSUL> !ru | Goremiko
<ubottu> Goremiko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Smurfie> How long does a system update take?
<reza_> tnx indus and pruthvi
<erUSUL> Smurfie: to change version of ubuntu?
<indus> reza_, sorry bout that
<rileyp> edog yes but now kernel name in grub will be wrong and image name wrong too
<Smurfie> To change from 7.10 to 8.04
<edogawa> rileyp: i still can try to load the grub repair from opensuse install dvd
<rileyp> they should be /boot of your karmic install
<reza_> no problem
<indus> reza_, he is using a device called mobigator
<rileyp> but you cant get into karmic to find names lol
<reza_> everything is known by everyone
<fwaokda> how many bytes are in a pixel?
<indus> reza_, which is working fine, but he is in work so
<indus> reza_, different devices
<edogawa> rileyp: yep and that's where they are, checked already... don't mind i'll fool around this evening, not enough time now :)
<indus> reza_, have you tried the manufacturer site though?
<rileyp> edog it wont find.... grub 1 not good at find kernels and image locations you need to manually edit
<erUSUL> fwaokda: 32 ?
<edogawa> okie
<Darks7ar> My processor has 2048 kb cache but lshw says that it has 1024. Does that mean that only 1024 kb are used and how can i enable the rest 1024?
<reza_> yes
<reza_> but they said me it's ur configuration fault
<rileyp> edog I have tried for hours what you are doing
<indus> reza_, does asterisk have a irc room?
<indus> reza_, #asterisk
<erUSUL> Darks7ar: maybe lshw is reporting 1024 kiB for each core... two cores 2 MiB cache
<indus> no i guess
<rileyp> in open suse if it still boots install grub2 and then update grub
<reza_> i don't think so
<fwaokda> erUSUL, thats what im thinking for modern displays
<reza_> i haven't seen yet
<edogawa> rileyp: why don't you tab complete to hilight me btw?
<Darks7ar> erUSUL: yes every core has 1024 :)
<rileyp> edog you can do but it much faster to d/l install grub2 and it all automagically fixed
<dima> Hi, everyone. My browsers have started ignoring /etc/hosts file. It has worked before. What should I look at to make it work?
<edogawa> rileyp: ok, i'l reconsider
<rileyp> edogawa i do soemtimes....
<edogawa> :)
<darkstar1> @Darks7ar what processor you have?
<edogawa> bye4now
<kuba_programista> Hello everyone!
<Fudge> hi im having rouble with an upgrade, seems libc6 is holdnig things back from a jaunty box. any idea how ic an choose to skip it. apt-get -f install isnt fixing it. as it relys on a later version of dpkg that hasnt been updated yet due to other dependencies
<Darks7ar> darkstar1: intel pentuim dual core T4300
<rileyp> edogawa it is very possible to edit setting in grub 1 and make work but unles you familar with all that stuff it just take forever
<kuba_programista> I have one question about making Linux
<Darks7ar> One more question. I want to host game server but im behind router and the router has real IP. Is there a way to run the server and use the router's IP?
<elgh> I have problems with games in Ubuntu using Wine... Ubuntu keeps telling me that I have wrong resolution...
<jrib> Fudge: are you mixing repos?
<olorin> Darks7ar: yes, using NAT
<darkstar1> @ Darks7ar Yes
<erUSUL> Darks7ar: redirect the apropiate ports in the router to your machine just as you would do with bittorrent or a weserver
<kuba_programista> Hey, who can make Linux?
<indus> kuba_programista, what is 'making linux'
<kuba_programista> eh
<Darks7ar> 10x alot
<chetnick> kuba_programista: i can.
<indus> kuba_programista, i can make some tea though
<chetnick> kuba_programista: i did.
<kuba_programista> indus, I WANT TO MAKE MY OWN LINUX!
<Fudge> jrib changed my feisty entries to jaunty
<kuba_programista> UNDERSTAND?
<docmax__> whats the best video player on ubuntu?
<indus> kuba_programista, aah of course
<chetnick> kuba_programista: LFS project.
<docmax__> mplayer or vlc?
<erUSUL> !remaster | kuba_programista
<ubottu> kuba_programista: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<erUSUL> !caps | kuba_programista
<ubottu> kuba_programista: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<indus> kuba_programista, compile own kernel
<kuba_programista> Have you got any program for this?
<jrib> Fudge: erm, why?  That's not how to upgrade between releases
<kuba_programista> ok, sorry, ubottu
<indus> kuba_programista, www.kernel.org start there
<kuba_programista> ok
<kuba_programista> next?
<rileyp> fudge have you tried sudo update to ensure all repos are coorect and you not mix and match
<indus> but take suggestions from other s here
<tpp> Hi I'm trying to use a simple command line utility to tell me my CPU usage quickly. I tried to use 'top' but there seems to be some delay before the CPU usage is correct, and 'mpstat' just shows CPU usage low all the time even when it is very high!
<om26er> !enter | kuba_programista
<indus> i never did it
<ubottu> kuba_programista: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * om26er failed twice
<indus> kuba_programista, i still try to make tea :)
<kuba_programista> OK, Thanks so much
<kuba_programista> bye!
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Does anyone know if there is any place I can get help on dvdauthor/dvdstyles?
<kuba_programista> indus, you're stupid
<indus> om26er, you tried?
<indus> kuba_programista, thanks
<om26er> indus, yes, and failed both times
<Fudge> woudl someone mind going to priv, im blind using text to speech its hard to keep up in this window
<indus> yes compiling takes a day
<indus> Fudge,
<Fudge> yes indus
<chetnick> Fudge: good luck getting help with that issue here.
<GabrielSOE> is there a system restore option in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> GabrielSOE: no
<rileyp> Smokeyd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<rileyp> SmokeyD start ther
<chetnick> GabrielSOE: yeah. backup and restore.
<markandmandi> i need suggestions - i'm trying to boot my computer for a live session from a brand new CD, and the light on the drive is flickering, but there are no spinning noises, and nothing changing on the screen; the screen is at the main menu still (after language selection)
<chetnick> GabrielSOE: setup cron to backup daily/hourly/monthly and than restore, when it screw up.
<SmokeyD> rileyp: ok, thanks. Gonna look there. Found quite a few sites with info, but none tell me what I need. I'll chech the ubuntu forum first
<johntramp> hi Quan-Time
<darkstar1> How do I sodu edit files that require root access?
<Quan-Time> harha :
<chetnick> GabrielSOE: which configuration?
<Quan-Time> yo johnny :)
<jrib> darkstar1: like what files?
<darkstar1> my resolv.conf file specifically
<darkstar1> no option to edit it as administrator in my UI
<chetnick> GabrielSOE: setup Ubuntu to your liking and back it up. Configuration will be saved.
<jrib> darkstar1: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<darkstar1> and my upgrade to 9.10 is almost complete
<darkstar1> jrib gksudo is a command line?
<jrib> darkstar1: yes
<rileyp> sudo nano /etc/reolve.conf
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> can I make a xubuntu USB by using the create usb startup disc app in ubuntu, but with the xubuntu iso?
<darkstar1> jrib: thanks
<DexterLB> (both are karmic)
<_nik_> DexterLB: yes
<BromaxSux> hi
<chetnick> Does anyone think that 9.10 was not really improvement over 9.04. Change from 8.04/8.10 to 9.04 blew me away. I wish that was the case with 9.10. I'm still happy with my 9.04.
<DexterLB> should I format the flash drive before that or ubuntu will do it?
<rileyp> DexterLB they have guides on this stuff everywhere
<Goremiko> I can't write on channel #ubuntu-ru, why?
<rileyp> Goremiko you not russian.................
<Goremiko> but, i'm russian
<darkstar1> got to disappear for time being.. 9.10 upgrade is installing
<indus> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<threatac> hello.
<threatac> does anyone here knows about loging into active directory with ubuntu?
<Goremiko> I'm updated kubuntu 9.04->9.10 and my touchpad broken, why?
<threatac>  Whould appricate some help
<Slart> Goremiko: some channels only allow users that are registered with freenode to talk..
<erUSUL> Goremiko: you will have to ask some op of the channel
<Slart> !register | Goremiko
<ubottu> Goremiko: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Goremiko> th'x
<raf> bonjour a tous
<sieson> does anyone know how to install a 32bit JRE on 64 bit ubuntu? I want to have both the 32 bit and 64bit versions.
<Mowee> Hi, how to keep the image quality when exporting in pdf format with openoffice?
<JoshuaL> ehm
<marcio_> which is the best instant messenger?
<Mowee> I tried 100% jpeg compression and lossless, it doesn't change anything :[
<marcio_> with multi plataforms
<erUSUL> !best | marcio_
<ubottu> marcio_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<threatac> does anyone here knows about loging into active directory with ubuntu?
<marcio_> ok sorry
<marcio_> well anyway my sound system has some problem, cause i can control it
<marcio_> anyone can tell me what i need to do?
<Heimdall42> !Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charles__> guys, this is probably a stupid question, but what does the %F switch mean?
<olorin> charles__: in which context ?
<elgh> Ubuntu 9.10 is so much better then 9.04. :o
<marcio_> ye and i've it
<elgh> Had a lot of problems with 9.04... Now they are almost gone.
<marcio_> but unfurtunatly the sound is worst than the 1.04
<elgh> Still having problems with games.
<elgh> My sound is perfect.
<marcio_> lol forget games on ubuntu imo
<marcio_> i dont know whats happening with mine
<charles__> well, i wanted to add an entry into my applications menu to open up the default OpenOffice screen
<elgh> ;P
<elgh> D2 should run nicely.
<marcio_> :( this sux
<charles__> i checked the menu entires of Writer and Calc, and they both have %F in thei commadn line entry
<marcio_> i'm really confused, i dont know what i need to do to solve this
<elgh> I can install it without problems, but some problems with my resolution.
<marcio_> anyone knows a good irc channel to ask help?
<marcio_> quit
<sillyCEO> When I switch off my WIFI,  ubuntu throws up a dialog ("Authentication require by wireless network"). I'm leaving this unsupervised, so I want NO dialog... just want my netbook to automatically keep trying to hop back on. Any ideas?
<mostafakvd> how to write unicode in html code?
<iceroot> mostafakvd: #html
<obiwan_> hey guys, i was wondering, why swap isn't in my mount list?
<obiwan_> system monitors shows i got it working, but mount won't show it
<elgh> Damn, miss 1 function in Rhytmbox.
<olorin> charles__: it's the reference of a list of files which can be given as argument to the launcher
<GabrielSOE> How can I change My login screen theme?
<charles__> olorin, okie...
<PierreCasa> bye, sorry for the autojoin on this channel
<charles__> olorin, so, i don't need to include it then (i'm not 100% sure of what that means)
<Dr_Willis> GabrielSOE:  for 9.10 check http://delicious.com/dr_willis/gdm2 (in mygdm tags) are some links to some tools to let you change them
<GabrielSOE> Dr_Willis, thanks m8
<olorin> charles__: indeed, it will make it without argument if you don't the oofice to open a given file
<olorin> charles__: i'm not sure neither how to give arguments to a launcher actually :-)
<jan247> hi guys, not sure if this is the best place to ask.. but what's the best way to mirror a webdav site?
<threatac> does anyone here knows about loging into active directory with ubuntu? PLZ  msg me private
<Ben^> Hey there
<Ben^> I'm trying to modify a panel in gnome so that it can have two rows of launchers. I.e a 48px tall panel could have two rows of 24px launcher icons. Kindof like quicklaunch in windows
<Ben^> Cant find how though
<kamil> sorki jak wgrac jave na ubuntu
<dnivra> Ben^, why don't you add another panel?
<kamil> ??
<jussi01> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hipitihop> there has been a change to the bluetooth stack from bluez-utls to something else, can someone point me at some more definitive doc and how to's ?
<Ben^> dnivra, because I only want the left 'launcher' section to span two rows, the open window list I want to take the entire height
<obiwan_> whta's that language?
<kamil> ??
<obiwan_> kamil we here speak english
<kamil> why
<kamil> ??
<charles__> olorin, thanks for trying to help :)
<Ben^> dnivra, or can I have two panels dock to screen bottom, side by side ?
<obiwan_> do you understand this?
<Ben^> dnivra, hmm nope, if I have a panel set to 'Expand' and docked bottom, they stack vertically (the panels), not side byside
<dnivra> Ben^, Tell me if I'm right: you want a panel that'll contain launchers only?
<hipitihop> some bluetooth guides advise settings in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf however that appears to be out of date with KArmic bluetooth support, what is the Karmic way ?
<Ben^> dnivra, well, yes and no. I want a section of my lower panel to contain two rows of launchers on the left, the recycle bin and workspare switcher applets on right, and window list to fill remaining space between
<Ben^> *workspace
<Ben^> dnivra, what happened is I doubled my panel height to fit a workspace switcher with 9 workspaces (3x3), but because of this the icons have grown to a stupidly large 48x48
<dnivra> Ben^, you mean the launcher icons right?
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah
<howlingmadhowie1> hi :) anybody here want to have a look at some iptables rules for me? :D
<dnivra> Ben^, I'm not sure if i can answer your query; but I've an alternate suggestion: try to create a new panel and add launchers to them. Solely keep launchers in them.
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah I did that. But I cant have two panels docked to screen bottom if I want the window list to expand-to-fill, cause it pushes the other panels up
<Ben^> dnivra, maybe I had better just install cairo-dock and be done with it :P
<sarthor_> 1
<dnivra> Ben^, maybe you could ask again: perhaps some one who came into the channel might know.
<dnivra> Ben^, I can understand what you want but not much idea how to. Cairo-dock is pretty good because it can have both launchers as well as open windows:).
<ubuntu_novice> Hello ! I am facing issues with ubuntu 9.X series... I am not able to perform any internet based connectivity
<Ben^> Hey All. I resized my gnome bottom panel height from 24px to 48px, but now my launcher icons have grown too and are stupidly big. I'd rather have them stay at 24x24 and stack vertically to fill the panel height.
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_beginner: What does /etc/resolv.conf say?
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: Err. See above. :X
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, I have a .cdi file and need to burn it onto a cd, how should I go about?
<ubuntu_novice> The connection seems fine, I can ping ip as well as fqdns but nothing else works
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah cairo-dock is kickass. I'm using the new nouveau drivers though and not sure if cairo will play nice
<ubuntu_novice> kinja-sheep: It is blank
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: That probably is the problem.  You know your router's IP?
<ubuntu_novice> I tried to enter the router ip but it still doesnt work
<dnivra> Ben^, a suggestion though don't use openGL. it causes problems with VLC if that's your video player.
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: It should have "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in it.
<ubuntu_novice> moreover how am I able to ping google via ip or anything ?
<Ben^> dnivra, the nouveau drivers dont support 3D yet :)
<dnivra> Ben^, perhaps there's an issue with other players too I don't know; i use VLC only and can't see videos if cairo dock is running on openGL.
<Ben^> dnivra, well, at least not the ubuntu published branch. The hot ones do but only very partially
<ubuntu_novice> kinja I tried name server 192.168.X.X ie my ip of router but still no luck
<sillyCEO> When I switch off my WIFI,  ubuntu throws up a dialog ("Authentication require by wireless network"). Eventually the dialog disappears, but I'm leaving the unit unsupervised, so I want no dialog... just want my netbook to automatically keep trying to hop back on wifi if it disconnects. Any ideas?
<Ben^> dnivra, change your output module
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: Did you restart networking too when you changed the resolv.conf?
<dnivra> Ben^,  I tried; keeps having issues. I just decided to sacrifice the cute animations<sigh>
<ubuntu_novice> what do you mean by restart networking ? I did rebooted system but no luck
<Ben^> I benchmarked 2D graphics performance with nouveau vs. nv vs. nvidia - nouveau is twice as fast !
<Ben^> dnivra, seems weird. someone else must have had the problem. -> google
<dnivra> Ben^, I did; it's reported in bug forums of vlc with the same solution you suggested:). so that's why I decided to sacrifice the animations:).
<dnivra> forums of vlc as a bug*
<Ben^> dnivra, what compositor you using ?
<dnivra> Ben^, how do I find out?
<Ben^> dnivra, you're on ubuntu right ?
<dnivra> Ben^, yeah.
<Ben^> dnivra, in system /  Preferences / Appearance what is visual effects set to ?
<ubuntu_novice> any other suggestion ?
<dnivra> Ben^, oh that; extra.
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys! how can i turn off this fading windows stuff in netbook edition?
<Ben^> dnivra, that means you're using compiz. You have all the nice squishy window effects huh?
<dnivra> Ben^, that's right.
<dnivra> Ben^, that's all I've to be happy about now:) since cairo-dock can't run in openGL.
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: You said you reboot the system (but why is resolv.conf empty?) You're on another machine?
<Ben^> dnivra, ok. If you were using a differeny compositor I was going to suggest some alternatives. It's likely Compiz is whars causing your prob.
<dnivra> Ben^, oh! so you think it's not a cairo-dock problem?
<Ben^> dnivra, NVidia or ATI ?
<dnivra> Ben^, neither:). I've Intel's on board graphics.
<dnivra> Ben^, or what ever it is called.
<Ben^> dnivra, I think you can set cairo-dock not to use 3D - but to use 2D instead - that might fix it. hang on i'll install cairo-dock - ive forgotten where the setting is
<ubuntu_novice> I am using windows 7 right now
<Ben^> dnivra, yuck :P
<dnivra> Ben^, yeah I know. I've this amazing laptop with no graphics card: BD drive, full HD, centrino 2, 1600x900 res. graphics card is missing:(.
<hyperstream> do i need to configure my samba in order to access a Samba share on another ubuntu box (on the same network - setup as a WINS server for the windows boxes to access)
<ubuntu_novice> since ubuntu didnt work so I had to go back to installation of windows 7 to get on to internet
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: Try this --> sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf-bak && echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf && sudo service networking restart && sudo service network-manager restart
<Myrtti> aaaoooaaa: why can't you use iso images?
<dnivra> Ben^, yeah I think I remember how to set it to 2D. think it's 3D that's causing the problem? have you experience a problem like this?
<Ben^> After all the benchmarking I did the other day, I have a new view of these fancy compositors for xorg. Compiz and Metacity (with composite on) have SHOCKING 2D render performance.
<dnivra> experienced*
<Myrtti> aaaoooaaa: in here, please
<Myrtti> aaaoooaaa: why do you need to use cdi instead of iso? what's so special in that format?
<Ben^> dnivra, not exactly. but 3D compositing is very new on linux, and you're not running the hottest 3D device
<dnivra> Ben^, :). Yeah true. But 3D's fine for me. This basic thing is pretty much enough to get more to switch to ubuntu from windows here.
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah but you might be able to have best of both worlds if you set cairo-dock to use 2D render, but still run compiz
<superbee> Anybody know why damn small's still using the 2.24.31 kernel?
<aaaoooaaa> Myrtti: from what i understand, the cdi image has multiple tracks whereas an iso will be single track, and that will cause the application to not work properly
<dnivra> Ben^, windoze doesn't have a 3D dock that looks as cool as cairo-dock. Least most win users don't know win has a dock.
<Myrtti> aaaoooaaa: but cd's are always iso filesystem in the end, so your logic fails
<superbee> Yeah thought so too.
<ubuntu_novice> kinja-sheep: what will this command do ? One more thing you said my /etc/resolv.conf is empty .. how did you see the file and more importantly does windows 7 has /etc/resolv.conf file ? :O
<aaaoooaaa> Myrtti: your assuming that the reader is a cd-based system. I never said that. Your extrapolation failed.
<dnivra> Ben^, well what you pointed out to me just now is a fine-technical detail surely for most average users. I only got to know now that 3D composting is pretty new on linux. judging by how good it is, i thought it was around for sometime now.
<aaaoooaaa> i am not here to argue formats, thats why i posted this in offtopic, in such an event
<SmokeyD> hmm, anyone know where I can get help on using dvdstyler with dvd author? I can't use tovid since it doesn't do subtitles, and avidemux since it doesn't create the dvd structure, only converts to mpeg.
<aaaoooaaa> i just need to know if anyone knows how to burn cdi images on linux
<kinja-sheep> ubuntu_novice: No. Windows 7 does not have /etc/resolv.conf -- That is for *unix. I thought you're having network issues with your Ubuntu machine?
<Myrtti> aaaoooaaa: so you mean "if anyone knows how to create cdi images?"
<superbee> cat *cdi |grep -i header
<Ben^> dnivra, there should be an option in the ubuntu menu under accessories - Cairo Dock (No OpenGL)
<superbee> Then shave of the bytes b4 that with dd
<Ben^> dnivra, close the running cairo-dock first
<kasialinux> l
<dnivra> Ben^, that's what I use currently; no openGL. it's a sacrifice of the awesome animations but it still looks amazing.
<kasialinux> i'm looking amazing.
<kinja-sheep> SmokeyD: Re-encode the video with subs on it? :0
<aaaoooaaa> Myrtti: NO. Burning a cdi image.
<novice_ubuntu> kinja-sheep: I was waiting for your reply before getting disconnected
<kinja-sheep> novice_ubuntu: I did replied. "No. Windows 7 does not have /etc/resolv.conf -- That is for *unix. I thought you're having network issues with your Ubuntu machine?"
<superbee> Myrtt i wrote it up there
<SmokeyD> kinja-sheep: what do you mean? I just have two avi's with srt subs, which I want to burn to a video dvd with a menu to play it on a dvd player. Avidemux doesn't help with creating the dvd structure. Tovid does, but isn't able to handle subtitles. dvdstyles (+dvdauthor) does both, but  I need some help on it
<Ben^> dnivra, it shouldnt turn off animations
<SmokeyD> kinja-sheep: or are you saying that I missed some feature on tovid or avidemux?
<dnivra> Ben^, but the rich set of animation that is there in openGL isn't there. That's what I meant. I do have some basic animations.
<kinja-sheep> SmokeyD: I simply was giving you another option -- Re-encode the video to have subtitles hard-pressed on the film (you wouldn't be able to turn them off).
<Ben^> dnivra, example ?
<SmokeyD> kinja-sheep: ok, don't want to do that.
<kinja-sheep> SmokeyD: There also are devede -- You could try that. I don't remember the features it offered.
<dnivra> Ben^, just a second. let me run the openGL version and see. been so long since I did.
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  tried 'devede' ?
<dnivra> Ben^, when you do a mouse over there's the highlighting thing right?
<SmokeyD> kinja-sheep, Dr_Willis, no haven't. Gonna take a look at it now. thanks for the tips
<Ben^> dnivra, depends which cairo-dock theme you're using...
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:   I recall the mencoder or ffmpeg faq/docs mentioning  putting subtitles embeded in a video.. but i never use that feature.. and i rarely convert avi to dvd format.
<Ben^> dnivra, I'm running it in 2D mode now - mmm purdy. Man I'm glad I installed these nouveau drivers
<sipior> aaaoooaaa: might be useful to you: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<dnivra> Ben^, it uses the same config file => it's the same theme in both openGL and the non-openGL. also the animations when a launcher is clicked: cube rotate and stuff.
<kinja-sheep> Dr_Willis: Yeah. Nobody don't want evidences laying around. :X
<kinja-sheep> s/don't/
<aaaoooaaa> sipior: thanks so i take it there is no native linux app that will burn cdi images directly, like win's 'bootdreams'
<sipior> aaaoooaaa: no. you use a proprietary format, you take your chances.
<aaaoooaaa> sipior: understood, thanks
<Ben^> dnivra, hmm im not using a theme with cube rotate.. let me try switching, see how it runs. It _SHOULD_ be the same..
<dnivra> Ben^, All i did was kill the non-openGL one and run the openGL one. the effects started off just like that. I didn't change any configuration at all. it's not the same.
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah there might be something in config to turn on, but you must have chosen your own theme when you first started using cairo-dock? (in openGL mode)
<dnivra> Ben^, didn't change theme or any configuration: all icons are the same and theme is the same "My Mix" in both the openGL and the non-openGL.
<SmokeyD> kinja-sheep, Dr_Willis: you guys are great, Devede seems to be just what I need.
<SmokeyD> thanks
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  devede is a little quirky - but it works well for me.
<Ben^> ok i'll install that one.. altho my theme manager isnt auto-downloading a list :/
<dnivra> Ben^, "My Mix" means my own custom theme:).
<dnivra> Ben^, it's a custom theme with a few icons and settings that I changed and saved:).
<Guest69284> german oder Englisch?
<Myrtti> English, please
<Guest69284> fine
<Guest69284> I have a problem with Ubuntu and virtual box
<Duzchip> Guest69284: .... which are ?
<Guest69284> I installed ubuntu on a virtual machine and get error 15
<Guest69284> Which files do I have to edit?
<threatac> does anyone here knows about loging into active directory with ubuntu? PLZ  msg me private
<Guest69284> It's a grub problem isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest69284:  yea. i wonder how ya managed to do that. Ive instaleld ubuntu on vbox dozens of times and never have the issues.
<Myrtti> !pm > threatac
<ubottu> threatac, please see my private message
<Ganymede> if i have an already-existing process, is there some way to dump it's virtual memory into a file? i have a text editor process that half-crashed but is still is the "ps aux" list and i'd like to retrieve my changes to the file
<Ben^> dnivra, oh ok
<Ben^> dnivra, give me a sec, just going thru settings
<dnivra> Ben^, sure take your time:).
<Ben^> dnivra, wtf - I have 9 virtual desktops so I need a desktop switcher. The cairo-dock help tells me to add the 'Switcher' applet - but there is none!!
<Dr_Willis> Guest69284:  check out --> http://virtualbox.wordpress.com/images/ubuntu/   for premade image files of ubuntu setups for vbox
<Guest69284> grub error 15 ? What do I do?
<sebsebseb> Ben^: No need to swear about it :)
<zizou_> i want to install ubuntu but i can't ..  can you help me   ????
<sebsebseb> !details | zizou_
<ubottu> zizou_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben^> sebsebseb, I didnt :)
<sebsebseb> Ben^: those three letters count as swearing
<Dr_Willis> Guest69284:  i would just reinstall.. or use an image.. I have no idea what could goof up in vbox to do that.
<dnivra> Ben^, true no need to swear:). switcher applet? Just you keyboard shortcuts right?
<Ben^> sebsebseb, hmm seems a bit presumptious - but ok..
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Guest69284
<ubottu> Guest69284: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dnivra> Ben^, also if you've apps open in another workspace you can click the launcher in the dock and it'll automatically switch to that workspace
<Ben^> dnivra, nah if im using cairo-dock I want a nice shiny switcher applet :)
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah but I want to see the preview
<sebsebseb> zizou_: Why can't you install it?
<dnivra> Ben^, preview of each window eh? I use compiz for that.
<Ben^> dnivra, hmm I can see it installed a lib for it... libcd-switcher
<dnivra> Ben^, cairo dock?
<zizou_> i have an error when i make install ubuntu      input buffer is not empty aborting transaction
<sebsebseb> zizou_: How are you trying to install it from a CD?
<zizou_> yes
<sebsebseb> zizou_: maybe a bad CD
<zizou_> no
<threatac> hello again
<hyperstream> bah why cant i connect to my main Ubuntu box via the 'Places>Networks' function? keeps asking for a login, even tho windows boxes connect to it fine, im using the same user and pass on this laptop and the ubuntu server...
<dnivra> Ben^, about the compositor I'm using: it's not set in the visual effects window: I use CCSM so that over-rides that setting.
<Dr_Willis> zizou_:  i always use bootable usb flash drives these days. installs faster. less hassles.
<sebsebseb> zizou_: maybe, unless 1.  you checked your ISO and  it  has the correct code.   2.  you did the disk check on the CD and it passed
<hyperstream> same network name
<Ben^> dnivra, whats CCSM ?
<hyperstream> how ever i can access it via \\ip\
<dnivra> Ben^, Compiz Config Settings Manager :).
<darkstar1> Hello again... I need help with two primary problems in with 9.10
<threatac> I need some help with using ubuntu in a "windows domain"
<Ben^> dnivra, oh right, yeah still compiz tho :)
<darkstar1> My first is my keyboard map I can't seem to locate my hash buttonn and I've typed everything ( I think)
<sebsebseb> zizou_: or maybe 3.  you have an offical CD that isn't scratched or dirty
<Ben^> dnivra, I'm using xcompmgr - it doesnt use 3D but it beats the snot out of compiz and metacity \
<Ben^> dnivra, in terms of speed that is
<darkstar1> I've got it set to a mac UK keyboard, which is what I have
<dnivra> Ben^, yeah but i get more settings and more effects. Desktop cube effect etc etc.
<zizou_> yes it's an official CD
<Ben^> dnivra, yeah. Have you installed emerald ?
<darkstar1> I'm having to copy and paste the # symbol to access this channel
<Ben^> dnivra, I was running compiz too - but when I realised how much slower some apps were running I killed it
<dnivra> Ben^, well most users like me want usability and not speed right? it's a single user system.
<darkstar1> Can anyone help me?
<llutz> darkstar1: does "alt-3" work?
<darkstar1> nope
<office69> âïä
<office69> òû ãäå òóò?
<office69> =)
<FloodBot1> office69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dnivra> Ben^, I'm happy with all the cool effects. and if it uses extra processor I'm happy. An idle processor is not good; or so I understood from my OS principles class(and also from #ubuntu a few days back).
<Ben^> dnivra, Yeah like me, too. But thats my point - I started having issues with speed (firefox actually) so much so that it started becoming unusable with a few tabs open  -  when I narrowed it down it was Compiz so I axed it - rather usability than bells and whistles
<darkstar1> Oh wait
<pvd> òóò ÿ
<office69> îê.
<office69> ïîñìîòðèì ÷òî ìîæíî ñäåëàòü =)
<Ben^> dnivra, Have you installed emerald ?
<darkstar1> I was assuming the right and left alt both perform the same function
 * pvd slaps Fatality around a bit with a large trout
<Myrtti> !ru | office69
<ubottu> office69: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darkstar1> llutz: Thanks :)
<Fatality> ÷òî òàêîå
<office69> ùàì)
<Myrtti> !english | office69
<ubottu> office69: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<office69> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<llutz> darkstar1: google, 1st hit :)
<darkstar1> Ok, second problem; Does anyone have a dual screen setup and have problems with the monitor setup?
<Fatality> office69 òû ÷îíåòü ïîíèìàåøü?
<office69> äà
<Fatality> ûûû
<Dr_Willis> darkstar1:  my nvidia dual screen setup works grreat
<dnivra> Ben^, nope didn't install emerald. and I use chrome not firefox. pretty fast. though heard FF 3.6 is faster than 3.5
<Fatality> íó ÿ òàê òî òîæå äà
<llutz> darkstar1: at home, nvidia +2x 17"tft, but on jaunty. no problems at all
<Fatality> íî âñåðàâíî
<Fatality> ÷óøüþ ïàõíåò
<FloodBot1> Fatality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<office69> LOL
<Myrtti> Fatality, office69: you've been asked nicely to use English. If you will not soon change from russian to it, I'll mute you.
<Ben^> dnivra, Yeah Chrome is fast. But my firefox is heavily customized.. cant do that with chrome (yet)
<tavasti> darkstar1, I have 3-monitor setup, no problems
<Fatality> û
<magnetron> since i switched to karmic, the alsamixer has been resetting itself alot lately. do you know how i can prevent this?
<llutz> !ops | Fatality office69
<ubottu> Fatality office69: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Ben^> dnivra, emerald is even more toys for Compiz :)
<darkstar1> Well I have an 8800GT and I'm not mirroring
<Myrtti> thanks, llutz.
<Myrtti> here already
<zizou_> i installed it on my PC with out problem but i'm trying to install it on my laptop how contain windows 7 , i think that a problem is from windows 7
<dnivra> Ben^, true. That's why primary browser is still FF.
<Fatality> äà äà, ìû ïîíÿëè ÷óâàê, ñïàñèáî
<dnivra> Ben^, Oh really! Should check emerald out then. thanks for the tip!
<Ben^> dnivra, no worries
<Ben^> dnivra, it's in the ubuntu repository
<dnivra> Ben^, :)
<darkstar1> on my monitor's native resolution @60Hz I only get access to 2/3rds of monitor 2
<dnivra> Ben^, easier work then. can't help loving the ubuntu repository:).
<SmokeyD> Dr_Willis: DeVeDe creates subtitles from my srt file with a transparent font with white borders. Is there any way to make the subtitles solid white?
<Dr_Willis> darkstar1:  im using 2 LCD's both are DVI. i just use the nvidia settings tool with no hassles.. so cant really suggest much else to try
<zax1> is ubuntu built on the same infrastructure as red hat ?
<Myrtti> zax1: no
<darkstar1> did you have to edit it DrWillis?
<Myrtti> zax1: both are linuxes though
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  check the devede docs.. and if all else fails the options/code for it. Ive tweaked the program a bit. Its all written in pyton
<Gangrel> can someone tell me how to make Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 to work on Ubuntu 9.1 without using wine?
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  i never use subtitles. so no idea what settings are for it
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  its possible it might not have any linux support..
<darkstar1> Dr_Willis: did you have to edit the nVidia config file?
<Ben^> dnivra, it's just a wrapper. Thank debian for inventing apt !
<zax1> thanks Myrtti
<zax1> i have a vmware server built on redhat - i have firmware updates in bin format, how do i run them?
<Ben^> it' actuallly a little sad how little credit debian gets. Ubuntu is just a custom debian distro
<Dr_Willis> darkstar1:  all i did was use the nvidia-settings tool a few clicks and i got twinview going on 2 monitors..
<dnivra> Ben^, Apt is an amazing application definitely. But, I was thanking the hard working people who port debian packages to ubuntu. I know some don't get changed much but still they're tested too right? That is a lot of hard work. Surely.
<kinja-sheep> Ben^: And Mint is piggybacking on Ubuntu! :(
<Ben^> Debian has its own testing :)
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis it says that it is not supported but when i use $ lsusb i get Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000
<Ben^> But yeah canonical has definately done good with ubuntu -
<Ben^> gave debian that little kick it needed
<mealstrom> hi, how to enable/disable keyboard layout indicator from console ?
<llutz> Gangrel: being listed in lsusb doesn't say its supported
<dnivra> Ben^, Three cheers for canonical! They're sponsoring free CD's as well as freenode!
<inkbottle_> [ot]: I'm trying to connect to OFTC's #debian, and that says that i have to be registered to join the channel. My question is: I've never needed to be registered to join this channel, so what's happening this time?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  the fact that lsusb prints that means very little from a 'support' point of view.
<Ben^> dnivra, ohh found something interesting :)
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  its just showing the usb devicve ID string
<SmokeyD> Dr_Willis: oh boy, oh boy, oh boy. DeVeDe is written in python and just run from source code. That is great. I can tweak it easily
<SmokeyD> :
<SmokeyD> thanks
<dnivra> Ben^, that's for us I gues. sorry Myrtti:).
<Ben^> kinja-sheep, whats mint ?
<kinja-sheep> !mint | Ben^
<ubottu> Ben^: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Dr_Willis> SmokeyD:  yep. i always set the default menu items to play next. and a few other tweaks.
<hyperstream> that needs to be updated
<indus> SmokeyD, python ? hmm
<hyperstream> who updates the bot?
<Ben^> dnivra, I found a PPA link for direct cairo-dock updates from the makers :)
<Ben^> dnivra, should have some updated toys >:)
<darkstar1> Dr_Willis: I have twin view going just not perfect at the moment. I'm either getting the display spanned across the two screens (so my BG picture is stretched across both screens) in 75Hz mode or I'm getting access to only 2/3rds of the screen at 60Hz mode. Attempts to access the nVidia config tool says I need to run it Xconfig server as root which I don't know how to so far
<Ben^> dnivra, https://launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/+archive/ppa
<dnivra> Ben^, nice! time to test it out;).
<mealstrom> how to enable/disable keyboard layout indicator from console ?
<Ben^> dnivra, it's not unstable - it's stable releases
<dnivra> Ben^, let's shift to #ubuntu-offtopic shall we? this is after all offtopic:).
<MegaKipsta> ola
<Dr_Willis> darkstar1:  the background wallpaper image is  a gnome issue. KDE for example does  the wallpaper correctly. You can even have a different wqllpaper on each monitor.
<MegaKipsta> alguien habla español
<Dr_Willis> darkstar1:  gksudo nvidia-settings   is the command to use
<darkstar1> Ok thanks
<Myrtti> !es | MegaKipsta
<ubottu> MegaKipsta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<abelha> ch los...
<sillyCEO> If I restart my router - I would like ubuntu to automatically reconnect to the router (instead of putting up a dialog and waiting for me to click 'retry')  Any suggestions?
<sillyCEO>  
<Dr_Willis> sillyCEO:  wired/wireless? it does auto-reconnect to my router here when the router resets
<sillyCEO> wireless.
<sillyCEO> Dr_Willis: wireless.
<sillyCEO> Dr_Willia: Really?? Hmm
<Dr_Willis> sillyCEO:  could be my router resets faster so i never see it ask...
<darkstar1> Dr_Willis:  it's not just the wallpaper. Attempting to drag an application onto the other screen results in a limit, only 2/3rds of screen 2 can be accessed
<dnivra> Ben^, check my PM.
<Dr_Willis> darkstar1:  sounds quirky. Ive never had such issues. Try the nvidia settings tool i guess and rearange the monitors.
<Dr_Willis> Nigth all.. sleep time for the Dr.
<sillyCEO> Dr_Willis: Mine pops up a dialog when I turn off my router (for a few minutes). Then I must 'select' a network to re-try...
<SmokeyD> indus: sorry for my late reaction but what did you mean with "python hmm"
<Fudge> glad to report 704 upgrade to 804 is going successfully
<JuJuBee> How do I allow my student to add my laser printer in their accounts?
<darkstar1> Dr_Willis: I'm trying all I get is window with tick boxes, doesn't give me any other options tells me to run the nvidia-xconfig as root to change some options. gksudo-ing that file results in warnings only
<indus> SmokeyD, just hmm
<bloodski> got a problem with alsamixer, when trying to run it, it says mixer not found, the package is installed and i've compiled v1.0.21 but no success
<indus> SmokeyD, have you looked at the code?
<SmokeyD> indus: yes
<indus> SmokeyD, hmm
<indus> :)
<epinky> JuJuBee: check CUPS
<indus> SmokeyD, nothing, just want to have a look at it
<indus> SmokeyD, iam wanting to do some python stuff so i said hmm
<SmokeyD> :D It makes enough sense for me. Haven't looked at it critically, but at least it is easy to understand what is going on
<metalac> anyone have any clue why would my screen be zoomed in slighly?
<indus> SmokeyD, which part did you look at exactly?
<metalac> i'm missing about 50-100 pixels on all sides
<SmokeyD> indus: subtitles
<indus> metalac, use the monitor buttons and adjust it?
<sillyCEO> Dr_Willis: Does your wifi reconnect automatically when you leave off router for a few minutes before switching on? Or only when you turn off and on quickly?
<metalac> indus: it's an LCD TV so no such buttons
<PiperMp3> I got a little Packard Bell Dot, and its running Ubuntu eee. And when i press a button whos not functioning where i am, my computer Beeps.  Like a Computer-Beep,  and its driving me crazy. Can`t use it at school because of that Beep,  anyone know how to get rid of it without turning off the normal Speaker sound?
<indus> SmokeyD, you mean how it calls the subtitles
<cAs-karmico> hello everyone
<indus> metalac, oh the world has changed i guess :)
<indus> metalac, dont lcd's have some kind of software for calibration?
<SmokeyD> indus: yes
<cAs-karmico> does anyone know where i could download english ubuntu podcasts?
<metalac> indus: i tried using xvidtune but it complains of invalid modeline
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<SmokeyD> indus: the subtitles_adder class
<mealstrom> does anyone know how to enable/disable some gnome applets (keyboard layout indicator) from console or puppet or preseed file for specific user ?
<indus> SmokeyD, good for you :)
<SmokeyD> :)
<irfan_> how can i make a voice chat by using empathy with yahoo users ?
<indus> btw, SmokeyD do youy have any idea of metalac's problem?
<cAs-karmico> does anyone know where I could download an english speaking ubuntu podcast???'
<indus> irfan_, you cannot
<irfan_> why ?
<indus> irfan_, works for msn for now i think
<cAs-karmico> none??
<PiperMp3> Anyone know how to get rid of Computer-Beeps?
<irfan_> ok
<SmokeyD> indus, metalac. Not really
<indus> PiperMp3, iam assuming you tried muting pc speaker
<epinky> PiperMp3: System > Preferences > Sound > uncheck "Play alert sounds"
<PiperMp3> Ill try
<irfan_> have any yahoo messenger for  linux?
<indus> how on earth do you adjust a lcd monitors scree n size
<DJones> cAs-karmico: Have a look/listen to http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<SmokeyD> metalac: what videocard are you using, and how is your pc connected to your LCD TV? tv-out?
<metalac> SmokeyD: it's an nvidia gt-220 and it's regular DVI connection, i made a mistake of letting my gf watch hulu and after that the screen has been offset
<PiperMp3> Urr... Guys... Where do i find "System"  on Ubuntu EEE  8.04? o.0
<SmokeyD> metalac: :S
<indus> metalac, i think the nvidia settings should help you
<SmokeyD> that is nastly. Never let your gf touch your stuff :P
<indus> metalac, that is where the display settings are including modeline i believe
<SmokeyD> s/nastly/nasty
<florent_> epinky: hi, any idea on how to disable volume notification?
<llutz> PiperMp3: for terminals, curent profile - general - uncheck "terminal bell "
<indus> metalac, probably something changed in the xorg conf
<PiperMp3> Smoot : )  Ill try that xP
<metalac> indus: nothing weird in xorg either.  Looks perfectly normal to me
<indus> PiperMp3,just do it from sounds
<aar> Hi, does usbcryptformat wipe the data on the partition that's being encrypted? The man page seems to imply it is completely safe (!)
<indus> PiperMp3, uncheck system sounds
<jakethepython> hey room im having a lot of trouble with my sound card and pulse audio
<SmokeyD> metalac: try running nvidia-settings
<indus> PiperMp3, i dont know why its on by default
<SmokeyD> there are quite some things you can tweak there
<indus> metalac, try gksu nvidia-settings
<PiperMp3> Me nether... Werent on when i had Ubuntu 9.10 on the same computer
<indus> then you can reset to defaults
<tvadict> hi!
<indus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<metalac> SmokeyD, indus: ran nvidia_settings and set the resolution and what not, no help
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, does your card have sound without pulseaudio ?
<indus> metalac, with gksu
<epinky> florent_: not really :(
<jakethepython> my card doesn;t have sound at all
<jakethepython> it sees the device int he lspci but thats about it
<indus> metalac, without gksu it wont save changes to xorg
<Guest72263> #ubuntu
<florent_> epinky: because it turns off fullscreen mode when watching flash vidz
<indus> ati is smarter in this case , it provides an administrative gui separately
<Guest72263> hello
<florent_> I'm looking for something that fixes this
<Guest72263> hi
<BluesKaj> jakethepython,in the terminal:  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<bobbytek> Is it possible to upgrade terminal? I have 2.22.1 and I would like 2.28 since it has select all
<indus> i gtg
<indus> bye all
<PiperMp3> Shit.. need ur help xP
<indus> PiperMp3, me?
<PiperMp3> Yea Indus!
<PiperMp3> Listen...
<indus> SmokeyD, i was wondering, why you were discussing devede
<indus> yes i listen
<epinky> florent_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7197910&postcount=8
<cAs-karmico> DJones, thanks ill give it a look right now ^^
<JuJuBee> epinky: CUPS on the students workstation?  The printer I am trying to get them to add is a network laser printer.
<PiperMp3> I cant turn off the Compterbeep from "Sounds"  all i got for options is.. "Main" "Headphone" "PCM" "Front" and "Front Mic Boost"
<SmokeyD> indus: since it seems I was having trouble with dvdstyle and asked here if there is any place to get help. Instead people pointed me to avidemux, tovid and devede, of which the latter seems to do what I need
<indus> PiperMp3, which version of ubuntu
<PiperMp3> "HDA Intel" Sound card inside this little shit...
<Pici> PiperMp3: Please mind your language here.
<PiperMp3> Urr,.. Ubuntu EEE 8.04
<indus> SmokeyD, whats dvdstyle
<PiperMp3> Sorry for bad language
<SmokeyD> dvdstyler I mean. it is a gui as well, for dvdauthor, dvdisaster, etc
<indus> PiperMp3, aah that one, go to system>preferences >sound > system sounds
<indus> PiperMp3, follow?
<PiperMp3> Yea...
<SmokeyD> indus: it also multiplexes video's into mpeg and creates menu's and stuff for video dvd's
<jakethepython> http://www.pastebin.org/85425
<PiperMp3> Where do i find "System" on this.. system?
<jakethepython> this is the result of the sound test
<indus> PiperMp3, main menu
<epinky> JuJuBee: CUPS is server, use http or ipp to add your printer in clients, no matter if laser
<PiperMp3> Main... ill look
<indus> SmokeyD, how do you spell this?
<metalac> indus: running with root privileges changes nothing
<indus> metalac, i mean, did you change any settings
<SmokeyD> DVDStyler
<indus> i dont have an nvidia machine around so cant remember
<Kartagis> guys, do you think I should convert my usb hdd fs to reiserfs or keep it at fat32?
<SmokeyD> lowercase if you are searching in aptitude
<indus> SmokeyD, i mean devede
<metalac> indus: oh yeah, but there are only 2 you can change, resolution and mode
<indus> metalac, mode?
<SmokeyD> DeVeDe
<indus> deeeveeedeee?
<Pici> !info devede
<SmokeyD> no, just single e's
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<indus> SmokeyD, or dev veh deh
<SmokeyD> indus: devede
<SmokeyD> just like that
<Pici> ...
<indus> ok
<SmokeyD> nothing else
<SmokeyD> :)
<indus> Pici, thanks
<FloodBot1> SmokeyD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metalac> indus: yeah the video mode, tells the monitor how to sync and all that
<SmokeyD> sorry FloodBot1 :)
<mechtn> does anyone know of a program that'll convert audio formats? say mp3 to wav or back?   Also same for videos?  .avi to .mpg or viceversa with divx/xvid compression
<indus> mechtn, vlc doesnt ?
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, did you hear anything ?
<SmokeyD> mechtn: Avidemux I think, and also devede
<indus> mechtn, i think try audacity maybe but its for editing audio
<indus> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (karmic), package size 2604 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<SmokeyD> mechtn: audacity indeed for audio only
<PiperMp3> Indus: Ubuntu EEE 8.04 Dont have the simple menu to find Example "System"  I dont have a "System" button,  i got Administration menu, and Useroption,  and nether of those got a "System" button
<JuJuBee> epinky: Cups is asking me for a password now
<JuJuBee> I tried the root and admin password and that did not work.
<BluesKaj> mechtn, for video try ffmpeg for audio try soundkonverter
<jakethepython> no there was no sound
<indus> PiperMp3, just navigate and find sound under preferences then ,its there
<mechtn> ok thanks guys.. just getting list of programs together that I use often in windows and finding ubuntu alternatives before i switch . :)
<indus> PiperMp3, ubuntu eee ? whats that
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, use my nick so I can seee your answer highlighted
<jakethepython> btw im using ubuntu 9.1
<indus> PiperMp3, in any case, you need to find the sounds. and in that it will be system beeps and alerts
<indus> ok i go now
<JuJuBee> epinky: when I used cups from admin account, I do not recall it asking me for a uname/passwd
<indus> SmokeyD, bye man
<jakethepython> BluesKaj there was no sound output
<PiperMp3> Indus: I went into Useroptions "Sound" and i did find the Systembeeb thingy!  Thank you!! : )
<SmokeyD> indus: bye
<indus> PiperMp3,aah good
<PiperMp3> : D  See ya mate!
<indus> tata
<xfact> How to install skype 4.6 in Ubuntu?
<bloodski> got a problem with alsamixer, when trying to run it, it says mixer not found, the package is installed and i've compiled v1.0.21 but no success
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, ok what does,   "aplay -l " output in the terminal
<FruktAnki> Hi. i have a stupid question. i'm new with unix. i connected my computer with my tv, but i dont know how to change the screen
<jakethepython> BluesKaj No soundcard found
<trijntje> FruktAnki, try rebooting the pc while connected to rhe monitor
<bloodski> when i do "aplay -l" it says no soundcards found? hmm
<jakethepython> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, just to make sure lspci | grep audio
<aar> Hi, does usbcryptformat wipe the data on the partition that's being encrypted? The man page seems to imply it is completely safe (!)
<epinky> JuJuBee: just set a password for root with "sudo passwd root"
<jakethepython> BluesKaj: 05:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<bloodski> BluesKaj: when i did that, it said nothing
<GabrielSOE> how can I get to change login theme ?
<FruktAnki> trijnte: i already tried that
<trijntje> GabrielSOE, you cant anymore
<xorwhy> Hi. I'm looking for a way to take a web page, and highlight key words (strings) on that page. Similar to the way the find function works with firefox, but with multiple terms (strings) simultaneously
<Grifo74> hello how can i create an external USB bootable Linux hard drive with dual-boot (ex: for install ubuntu 9.10 or 9.04)
<GabrielSOE> trijntje, is there anyaddone for it or the answer is nooooo
<GabrielSOE> ?
<jakethepython> BluesKaj 05:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<CasperD> Grifo74 I think that is hard to do
<florent> epinky: thanks for the link but it did not work for me
<xfact> How to add more workstations?
<florent> not the same issue
<trijntje> GabrielSOE, i'm not sure, all i know is that I dont know how to change it:P
<BluesKaj> bloodski, do you know what card you have , if so you need to install the drivers for it
<olorin> GabrielSOE: before 9.10 using gdmsetup
<bloodski> it's nvidia hda
<GabrielSOE> olorin, I am using 9.10
<bloodski> dunno more than that
<trijntje> FruktAnki, in that case I dont know, sorry
<xfact> Actually I am trying to add workstation, in the panel but there is no option anymore (I locked the panel with Ubuntu tweak, but when I am unlocking it, all the important setting are gone from there)
<scunizi> bloodski: look in system>admin>hardware drivers and see if there's a driver waiting to be activated.
<xfact> Any help?
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, check alsamixer in the terminal , make sure you have all ctrls turned up to at least 75% , and no "M" in the volume box M=mute , use the M key to unmute
<bloodski> scunizi: nothing in that list that pop'd up at least
<epinky> !resetpanels| xfact
<ubottu> xfact: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xfact> <epinky> but then everything will be reset
<scunizi> bloodski: have you done all your updates? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bloodski> BluesKaj: it's an HDA nvidia card, chip: Nvidia MCP7A HDMI
<olorin> GabrielSOE: the nex gdm is quite related with the new upstart system, old themes are no more compatible I thing. Not sure, it's so easy to make it
<bloodski> i cant run 9.10, i must run 9.04, but i have three other computers with the same setup that's working fine
<xfact> <epinky> I just want to add more workstations
<BluesKaj> bloodski, like scunizi says , check system>admin>hardware drivers
<remoteCTRL1> i need a yacc compiler for ubuntu, waht do i install?
<jakethepython> Blueskaj do i just type in alsamixer into terminal?
<bloodski> BluesKaj: i did "(15:12:52) (bloodski) scunizi: nothing in that list that pop'd up at least"
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, yes
<olorin> GabrielSOE: the backgroub image can ben changed editing /usr/share/images/xsplash
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, use the arrow keys to navigate
<remoteCTRL1> !yacc
<scunizi> bloodski: what's 15:12:52??  the number of updates in each catagory?
<jakethepython> BluesKaj alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bloodski> no, it's the time here
<bloodski> @ scunizi
<scunizi> bloodski: ah ok.. did you do the update line I gave you?
<bloodski> no... as i said, i cant run v9.10, i must run 9.04 scunizi
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<scunizi> bloodski: dist-upgrade will NOT take you to the next release..
<KaiForce> is the Via-Velocity driver problem ever going to be fixed or should I use something else:  "excessive work at interrupt" when using NFS & other network intensive tasks
<bloodski> really?
<bloodski> okay... sry
<bloodski> will do then
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | bloodski
<ubottu> bloodski: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<bloodski> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> bloodski: i.e, you dont want to !upgrade.
<jakethepython> BluesKaj The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jakethepython>   binutils-static tcl8.3 tk8.3
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, that's fine
<ithingLinux> I'm new to Linux :D! can anybody tell me how to use an installed program..is "macchanger" ...is instalet somewhere in Linux ..I can acces it through the terminal but I cannot figure it out how to change my MAC... it says to write something like: macchanger -m eth0 "-- MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00" ...the part after eth0 doesn't work...I think I have to write it different
<JuJuBee> epinky: thanks, that worked, but why cant a user add a printer without knowing root password?  That seems odd
<ithingLinux> I'm new to Linux ! can anybody tell me how to use an installed program..is "macchanger" ...is instalet somewhere in Linux ..I can acces it through the terminal but I cannot figure it out how to change my MAC... it says to write something like: macchanger -m eth0 "-- MAC:00:00:00:00:00:00" ...the part after eth0 doesn't work...I think I have to write it different
<bazhang> ithingLinux, you would need to install macchanger-gtk
<KaiForce> ithingLinux: new to linux and changing MACs already?  Outstanding!  How about:  macchanger --mac=01:23:45:67:89:AB eth1
<scunizi> JuJuBee: printing services uses a "server" so it has access to parts of the system that typical users don't ever need to touch.. so it needs permission to install a printer
<ithingLinux> done
<bazhang> ithingLinux, if you wish a gui
<ithingLinux> is that simple
<ithingLinux> 10x
<ithingLinux> I'll tri it now
<ithingLinux> :D
<JuJuBee> ithingLinux:  at cli use sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether {new MAC}
<FloodBot1> ithingLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Athen> has anybody else encountered an issue where the monitor no longer goes to sleep when idle as per the power settings ?
<JuJuBee> scunizi: so if I add a printer as admin, will the users have access to it?
<Athen> just in the past week or so, myabe
<scunizi> JuJuBee: yes
<JuJuBee> Oh, ok, thanks
<saganbyte> Can anybody suggest a time tracking app for Ubuntu?  Somehow I m not able to get Hamster to work
<scunizi> JuJuBee: of course you can dis-allow it for certain users if you want..
<JuJuBee> OK
<erle-> how can i get permanent permission to change cpu frequency?
<scunizi> JuJuBee: after installing your printer you can also change settings by going to http://localhost:631 ..
<erUSUL> erle-: the cpufreq applet does not work for you ?
<ithingLinux> nice...now I know how to read help :D
<erle-> erUSUL, asks for the password every time
<piaoye> HI
<tvadict> could anyone help me with lirc and ubuntu 9.10?
<tvadict> (sorry for my bad english)
<jakethepython> BluesKaj anything ellse i should try?
<mguy> tvadict: Ask your question, if someone is around that can help, they will reply
<om26er> what lirc?
<erUSUL> erle-: ah ok; true ... i use ondemand and never set speed manually; sorry
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, did you open alsamixer ?
<jakethepython> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<erle-> erUSUL, bat that was different before, they changed it with 8.10 or something
<erle-> erUSUL, or 9.10
<jakethepython> BluesKaj Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<erUSUL> erle-: chan ging cpu freq allways needed sudo afaik
<erle-> erUSUL, no, there was an option "remember permission"
<tvadict> my ir remote control repeat the boton I push for ever
<bloodski> scunizi: i did dist-upgrade, but same error occurs
<erUSUL> erle-: maybe you can do something manually; policykit manages all that
<scunizi> bloodski: ok.. try sudo apt-get -f install ..
<tvadict> and i pushed it for an instance
<tvadict> not continually
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, soundblaster eh? make sure it's properly seated in the slot if it's a pci.
<eichi> hello, i need a bluetooth usb adapter which works out of the box with linux without problems, i can have one of these: http://www.arlt.com/oxid.php/sid/5ebe8655aa7f6b455d1db4246dd83da2/cl/alist/cnid/90e46a8bdf653a277.60251739 maybe someone can give me a good hint!
<ithingLinux> I have one more question! I've tried to acces my friend Internet connection based on IP and DNS ...I got errors on the packages ...as I've seen in ifconfig ..was something abut bcast I think and gets automatic for ex. at 28.28.255.255..and he made connections for internet only based on 28.28.28.1 to .4.... and has automatic metric..here in linux is 1 ...how can I connect to the internet on that network?
<ithingLinux> He's on windows os...
<JuJuBee> scunizi: thanks, I am aware of using cups via web.  That is how I configured the printer as admin  I appreciate the help.
<tvadict> i think lirc is not cleaning the buffer where it's reading the key
<tvadict> but i don't know how to say it to do that
<ithingLinux> I have one more question! I've tried to acces my friend Internet connection based on IP and DNS ...I got errors on the packages ...as I've seen in ifconfig ..was something abut bcast I think and gets automatic for ex. at 28.28.255.255..and he made connections for internet only based on 28.28.28.1 to .4.... and has automatic metric..here in linux is 1 ...how can I connect to the internet on that network?...he has Windows XP..
<mreh> does anyone know what package contains the GHC profiling enabled libraries for the base package?
<erUSUL> erle-: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<erle-> erUSUL, that way too old
<erUSUL> erle-: tried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets ? did not work ?
<kwork> can you see network card mac without ifconfig
<ithingLinux> after 5 years without MIRC I think I have lag or something..
<ithingLinux> I've changed the MAC
<ithingLinux> his MAC adress?
<ithingLinux> ....
<Pici> ithingLinux: Can you please rephrase your question. I have no idea what you're asking.
<ithingLinux> I have one more question! I've tried to acces my friend Internet connection based on IP and DNS ...I got errors on the packages ...as I've seen in ifconfig ..was something abut bcast I think and gets automatic for ex. at 28.28.255.255..and he made connections for internet only based on 28.28.28.1 to .4.... and has automatic metric..here in linux is 1 ...how can I connect to the internet on that network?...he has Windows XP..
<ithingLinux> ok
<ithingLinux> well...
<GabrielSOE> I'm Getting this Messege when I try to boot up: "[1.204551] kernel panic-not syncing: VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1)" please help
<llutz> ithingLinux: rephrase, not repeat :) your words don't make any sense
<erUSUL> GabrielSOE: this happened overnight? without you changing anything?
<obiwan_> hi GabrielSOE
<obiwan_> lets see, do you know what your root partition is?
<bloodski> scunizi: recompiling alsa now, but maybe that's not the solution for this problem (did it before i read your reply)
<ithingLinux> is just a connection based on IP . DNS Gateway and that's it...he made it in Windows XP...I just completed the dns, ip , gateway and doesn't work...
<GabrielSOE> erUSUL well, I mounted an ubuntu img on a usb drive and tried it , and restarted, and I got that
<GabrielSOE> obiwan_ hi m8
<BluesKaj> Pici, my router MAC address and Access Point are almost the same , only diff by one digit ...is that normal ?
<scunizi> bloodski: alsa is audio stuff.. weren't we working on nvidia? as in video driver?
<jakethepython> BlesKaj its all seated correctly
<obiwan_> GabrielSOE uhmm you mounted an ubuntu img on a usb and tried it?
<ithingLinux> it takes something like bcast automatic and metric value 1 in windows xo is automatic metric and is nothing like bcast that appears from nowhere ...
<erUSUL> GabrielSOE: you will have to boot into a livecd and check the grub configuration. it is passing the worng root to the kernel (or so it seems)
<llutz> ithingLinux: broadcast-address is given by ip-address+netmask
<GabrielSOE> obiwan_ yes but that was it, I only booted up and that was it
<jakethepython> BluesKaj there is a built in sound card which it wasn't working with either
<obiwan_> GabrielSOE: do you mean you made a bootable usb drive and booted on the usb?
<GabrielSOE> erUSUL how do I do that?
<johan> How do I enable more than 2G of memory on 9.04/i386? dmidecode detects 4G but the kernel only detects 2G
<ithingLinux> ok ..but it gets to 28.28.255.255...and he has only for 4 ip's ..is not a provider..
<obiwan_> uhhmm ok i think i get what you're trying to do
<llutz> ithingLinux: then his netmask is wrong.
<erUSUL> johan: use the pae kernel
<obiwan_> GabrielSOE: did you copy an ubuntu iso into the disk and booted from it?
<Kartagis> how can I remove postfix and its dependencies?
<bazhang> johan, install linux-generic-pae package
<ithingLinux> he has a dsl internet connection and he shares that through  windows and a switch/not a roter
<johan> erUSUL: I thought PAE was only for 4G+ ?
<bazhang> oh wait jaunty
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, the soundblaster is a separate card and you have an onboard as well , then they are probly in conflict . You might need to go into your BIOS peripherals and disable the onboard or vice versa , depending on which one you want to use.
<Kartagis> apt-get purge postfix* ?
<bazhang> !info linux-generic-pae jaunty
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-pae does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> johan: to see full 4GiB you will need pae anyway
<jakethepython> i thought that i had it disabled in bios
<bazhang> johan, my mistake, that package only exists from karmic onwards
<scunizi> erUSUL: johan should be seeing at least 3.. he's only seeing 2
<sg> does anyone know why the desktop-switcher applet isn't on the netbook remix anymore?
<ithingLinux> ok..I'll pass on that I think
<jakethepython> BluesKaj it doesn't see the onboard in the LSPCI anymore
<erUSUL> scunizi: yep but he will have to use pae anyway so maybe pae will cure both things at the same time.
<ithingLinux> but I have a modem for mobile broadband
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu
<ecolitan> i am trying to compile ircII on ubuntu and get the following error: count.c:(.text+0xf48): undefined reference to `yywrap'
<scunizi> erUSUL: Im thinking he mighth have a bad ram module.  or he really doesn't know how much he has..
<ithingLinux> is easy to set up
<ithingLinux> but connects only GPRS...gsm
<johan> dmidecode detects 2x2G, while the kernel says Memory: 2569416k/2620416k available (...), it's like one of the modules are not used
<llutz> mustbe fullmoon this week
<ithingLinux> not working with 3G/utms
<johan> scunizi: could be, but wouldn't dmidecode say so/
<johan> ?
<erUSUL> scunizi: we could take a look at his dmesg and /proc/memory but although we may found something odd or a error reported by the kernel i could have not helped beyond saying "report it"
<laumonier> i try to launch ubuntu 10.04 on my usb key then i come to the live boot screen and then even if i choose try without installing or  install i have a black screen next someone could help me????
<Pici> laumonier : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.4 support/discussion.
<scunizi> erUSUL: understand..
<laumonier> ok sry
<erUSUL> johan: usually dmesg can tell if something fishy is going on with memory detection
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, try: lsmod | grep snd
<erUSUL> johan: post your dmesg to pastebin
<ithingLinux> hey!
<bloodski> scunizi: yes, sry 'bout that.. i will try -f install when it's done
<johan> erUSUL: dmesg http://pastebin.com/f9df279f dmidecode: http://pastebin.com/f2135f482
<jakethepython> BluesKaj http://www.pastebin.org/85452
<kratos> pollitos
<johan> ecolitan: using bison or yacc?
<Pici> !es | kratos
<ubottu> kratos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yacc> johan: I already feel used.
<ithingLinux>  I have a modem for mobile broadband
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu...is easy to set up...but connects only GPRS...gsm...not working with 3G/utms
<kratos> kiero acerme un chat
<johan> yacc: maybe you shouldn't have picked the nickname of a popular command line tool then! :-)
<sg> is there a channel for the netbook remix
<bazhang> sg, this is it
<yacc> johan, well, I picked it at a time where Linux/Unix was a really geeky thing, ...
<kratos> this is it
<sg> meh
<ecolitan> johan: i dont know...configured ok and that was the error from make, my googling told me to set something to -lfl but i dont know what or where
<sg> does anyone know why the desktop-switcher applet isn't in the repos?
<johan> ecolitan: try installing bison
<ithingLinux> I have a modem for mobile broadband
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu...is easy to set up...but connects only GPRS...gsm...not working with 3G/utms
<erUSUL> johan: looks like it sees ~2.6 GiB; doesn't it ?
<sg> according to the wiki it should come preinstalled with the netbook remix
<ecolitan> johan: i will, what is it?
<yacc> ecolitan, -lfl => would be the flex runtime if I remember right, ...
<yacc> ecolitan, so stop discussing me or bison, you can continue with lex/flex discussions :)
<johan> ecolitan: a replacement for yacc which will generate a piece of code containing the yywrap function
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, odd , it's listing your card but alsamixer doesn't load .Did you install both alsa-base and alsa-utils ?
<ecolitan> ok yacc: i tried setting LEXLIB = -lfl in Makefile but doesnt work
<ithingLinux> I have a modem for mobile broadband
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu...is easy to set up...but connects only GPRS...gsm...not working with 3G/utms...can anybody help me please?..on the internet it says it should have no problem connecting automatic to 3G/UMTS...but give me no options on Linux to chose from GPSR or 3G
<lolo> como voy para español
<ecolitan> yacc: dont know if i have lex library instlled or not
<johan> ecolitan: I didn't do the math, but yeah, could be that it's getting a bit more than 2G, still far from enough though.
<jakethepython> BluesKaj yes i did and it says they are both installed
<jakethepython> however it won't open alsa mixer
<ithingLinux> I have a modem for mobile broadband
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu...is easy to set up...but connects only GPRS...gsm...not working with 3G/utms...can anybody help me please?..on the internet it says it should have no problem connecting automatic to 3G/UMTS...but give me no options on Linux to chose from GPSR or 3G
<llutz> !repeat | ithingLinux
<ubottu> ithingLinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jakethepython> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, no it's one word , it's alsamixer
<ithingLinux> done that!
<lolo> como  me voy para hablar en español
<Pici> !es | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ithingLinux> last night
<johan> erUSUL: I didn't do the math, but yeah, could be that it's getting a bit more than 2G, still far from enough though. I'll try the server kernel which should support PAE
<erUSUL> johan: there is a desktop pae kernel now
<erUSUL> johan: no need to use the server version one
<johan> erUSUL: still on jaunty though.
<erUSUL> !find pae
<ubottu> Found: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (and 22 others)
<erUSUL> johan: :/ ok
<bazhang> he would need karmic for that
<johan> erUSUL: the nvidia drivers in karmic didn't quite work out for me
<ithingLinux> is somebody that has the same problem...nobody answered him there...
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, ok , think you still need to enable you soundblaster card in the BIOS peripherals
<jakethepython> ok hold on brb
<ithingLinux> ok..I'll buy you a beer!
<jakethepython> im gona restart and try again
<ithingLinux> :d
<enrico__> ciao
<jakethepython> be back in 5
<ouyes> enrico__, english only here.
<jtholmes> anyone know where the notebook wireless card list that works in 9.10 can be found
<ouyes> jtholmes,  you want to buy a card?
<ithingLinux> I have a modem for mobile broadband
<Keller> hi
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu...is easy to set up...but connects only GPRS...gsm...not working with 3G/utms...can anybody help me please?..on the internet it says it should have no problem connecting automatic to 3G/UMTS...but give me no options on Linux to chose from GPSR or 3G!
<enrico__> scorpions
<jtholmes> ouyes, yes looking to buy a notebook pci slot card
<enrico__> for music file download?
<Pici> enrico__: This is the Ubuntu Support Channel, we do not have music files to download.
<nyaa> aha desktop made!
<ecolitan> johan: yacc: ok i have bison installed but still the same error - do i need to set LEXLIB to something now?
<Oyoz> i cant connect to microsoft exchange using mozilla thunderbird
<johan> ecolitan: did you rerun configure for ircII ?
<iceroot> Oyoz: correct, that is not possible without a connector
<erio> hi
<ouyes> jtholmes, what is it now in you lap ? i can not work in 9.10?
<ithingLinux> what is lo? local loopback?
<Oyoz> what do u mean???
<enrico__> tank you,can you give me more informations about this chat,i'm enter for curiosity,thanks
<ecolitan> johan: yep
<ithingLinux> ifconfi ...show's me lo
<jtholmes> ouyes, it is built in atheros in toshiba satellite but it is a little weak
<ithingLinux> ifconfig
<bazhang> enrico__, its ubuntu support only; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ithingLinux> I have a modem for mobile broadband
<ithingLinux> I'm using NBR Ubuntu...is easy to set up...but connects only GPRS...gsm...not working with 3G/utms...can anybody help me please?..on the internet it says it should have no problem connecting automatic to 3G/UMTS...but give me no options on Linux to chose from GPSR or 3G
<bazhang> ithingLinux, please give more info about the model of modem
<ithingLinux> huawei ...
<ouyes> can anybody recommend a firewall tool for protect the system from internet attack?
<bazhang> ithingLinux, if someone knows they will respond; no need to repost every two minutes
<ithingLinux> integrated inside
<ithingLinux> 5 minutes
<ithingLinux> :)
<johan> ecolitan: sorry, no clue then
<ithingLinux> I don't think they look back is somebody knows! do you?
<ouyes> jtholmes,  atheros is good chip , i have a acer, it is also built in atheros, it works well, you said weak, you mean the signal?
<ecolitan> johan: thx
<jtholmes> ouyes, ubuntu ufw  is a wrapper around  iptables and it works good
<wendigo> anyone know how to install pirates online on ubuntu
<llutz> ouyes: cisco asa5500
<Keller> is xubuntu faster than (k)ubuntu?
<bazhang> ithingLinux, which version of the huawei? the 169?
<bloodski> still got a problem with my soundcard isnt found, tried dist-upgrade / upgrade ... it's an nvidia hda card and has worked fine before (9.04 ubuntu)
<ecolitan> on another tangent from me...how to rip apart a .deb and change a dependency
<ouyes> llutz,  i mean a tool install in my laptop to protect my ubuntu from the attack of the internet
<ithingLinux> well... I don't know for sure
<ithingLinux> I don't see that matter
<ithingLinux> as long as it connects ..detects..etc
<bazhang> ithingLinux, it does matter for troubleshooting purposes
<llutz> ouyes: configure your system correct and you won't need such.
<ithingLinux> the problem is that I can not chose
<urbands> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ithingLinux> GPRS or 3G
<llutz> ouyes: a misconfigured system cannot be secured by a (high likely) misconfigured "firewall"
<ithingLinux> hey
<bazhang> ithingLinux, you need to provide the model number so we can search ubuntuforums and the like for a fix
<ouyes> jtholmes, how can you change the wireless card in you lap since it is integrated in the mainboard of your lap??
<ithingLinux> ithingLinux, it does matter for troubleshooting purposes
<ithingLinux> hey
<ithingLinux> think a bit..
<Pixar> asdfgh
<ouyes> llutz,  so how you configure a system correctly?
<tamale> quick question about grub 2... I installed ubuntu alongside centos and grub now defaults to ubuntu because it's at the top of the list.. how do I edit the new configuration files so that centos is the first OS listed?
<ithingLinux> how can it be troubleshooting purposes when the network manager doen't give me any choice ?
<jtholmes> ouyes, I just insert the pcmcia card and disable the built in  atheros card in the BIOS
<ithingLinux> every modem in the windows os get's a choice
<ouyes> jtholmes,  you mean to buy a usb wireless card?
<ithingLinux> you connect either GPRS / EDGE/ 3g
<Pixar> I can't play san andreas in wine :( do I need any special libraries?
<llutz> ouyes: stop all unneeded services, setup services as restrctive as you can, keep your system up to date etc.etc.
<ithingLinux> doesn't*
<sebsebseb> Pixar: Try asking in #winehq
<EmLeX> y0
<EmLeX> whats up in ubuntu xD
<Pixar> can't. chat is restricted i see
<Pici> !register | Pixar
<ubottu> Pixar: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Pixar> oh
<Pixar> thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320420 ithingLinux
<ouyes> llutz,  i think it is much better to have monitor and filtering tool .
<tamale> !grub2 tamale
<sebsebseb> Pixar: np
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: depending on the model, there may be a package that can be installed that will provide the 3g support. With the model a helper can search and perhaps find other users who have the same card and found a fix or maybe that card not have 3g supported in linux...
<tamale> !grub2 | tamale
<ubottu> tamale, please see my private message
<llutz> ouyes: the thing is: if you don't know how to setup your system right, you also don't know how to setup the "firewall" right. so it will decrease and not increase security to use such a tool
<llutz> ouyes: most guys just "feel secure" with it, but they aren't
<jtholmes> ouyes, yes i want to purchase a pcmcia wireless card that is known to work in toshiba satellite under ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> ithingLinux, please dont PM; keep it in channel; I have provided you a link above on how to get it working-->please avail yourself of the opportunity to read it.
<jakethepython> BluesKaj  The PCI is enbaled and the onboard is disabled
<xorwhy> What do you do when you can't fulfill your general ed requirements at school because the classes are all full before your registration date?
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, ok try alsmixer again
<ithingLinux> IdleOne...is about not giving a choice
<ouyes> llutz, yes actually i do not know how to setup my system for the purpose of security, i just know how to make it work as i need.
<ithingLinux> not suporting
<xorwhy> alsamixer
<ithingLinux> It is suported
<bazhang> ithingLinux, please read the link I gave you.
<llutz> ouyes: so first aim should be to read and to learn about sys-administration
<ithingLinux> how can it be troubleshooting purposes when the network manager doen't give me any choice ?
<ithingLinux> every modem in the windows os get's a choice
<ithingLinux> you connect either GPRS / EDGE/ 3g
<ithingLinux> the trouble is I can not chose!
<FloodBot1> ithingLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ithingLinux> that's all!
<OerHeks> ithingLinux wich brand/model do you have ?
<ithingLinux> ok
<wasal> where am I
<bazhang> ithingLinux, please stop that
<ouyes> llutz, then where to start?
<bazhang> wasal, ubuntu support channel
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320420 as bazhang suggested
<llutz> ouyes: it's not recommended here, but google is a good start.
<jakethepython> Blueskaj alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ouyes> jtholmes, sorry mate actually i have never tried to use a usb wireless card, so i can not make any good suggestion.
<ithingLinux> ok
<vallhalla81> Good day all
<ithingLinux> I'll stop
<IdleOne> hello vallhalla81
<ouyes> jtholmes, maybe you can bring your lap and test it before you make your mind
<ithingLinux> sorry for that but seems very stupid ...me to tell about a choice I SHOULD have when I connect and you to tell about suported hardware...when it connects and works..
<bazhang> ithingLinux, understood; have you actually read the link we provided?
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: yes it works but the feature you are looking for may not be supported
<jtholmes> ouyes, yes that is an option thanks
<IdleOne> I have a Brother scanner/printer/fax all in one. the printer works but not the scan function
<ithingLinux> I'm reading it now...I have a GPRS connection and is downloadinf some upgrades tooooooo
<llutz> ouyes: look what services you're running, find out if you really need them. read about configuration of them, you  will find lots of tutorials and advices online, for all main services.
<TuGa> hello ppl
<TuGa> i need some help to disable cupsd on ubu 9.10, anyone?
<om26er> TuGa, remove?
<llutz> TuGa: sudo update-rc.d -f cups remove
<TuGa> i think if i remove it i will  get some probs with the ubu desktop service...?
<ouyes> llutz,  then how to see what services i am running? from the system monitor??
<jiffe1> anyone know why a machine would feel unresponsive via ssh when its cpu and network activity are both low?
<llutz> ouyes: lsof/netstat/ps
<lolo> como voy para hablar en español
<mguy> jiffe1: Slow network
<Pici> lolo: /join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> lolo: /join #ubuntu-es
<jiffe1> the network has low activity also, other machines are fine
<jiffe1> just this one
<BedMan> jiffe1: a bad network cable? or busy external network
<BluesKaj> jakethepython, well, i'm stumped , unles your card is kaput , but if it works in windows then...
<jiffe1> this is sitting on vmware
<XDS> does adobe air apps work on linux ?
<XDS> do* adobe air apps work on linux ?
<jiffe1> I'm migrating to another host, but other machines on that host are fine
<BedMan> jiffe1: although IOWait might be an issue too... have you used top?
<XDS> or ubuntu rather
<ouyes> llutz, lsof/netstat/ps a terminal command? or something, though i am using ubuntu since 8.04 but i am still a newbie in some aspects
<jonah> yo mamacita
<XDS> http://www.mahalo.com/answers/from-twitter/is-there-a-3rd-party-program-available-that-will-hide-adobe-air-apps-taskbar-items
<llutz> ouyes: 3 cli commands, different tasks. read man-pages how to use
<BedMan> ouyes: xterm is my favorite :-)
<BedMan> or rxvt
<darkstar1> Hello again. can anyone tell me how to turn on Javascript in Firefox/opera web browser so that I may watch Youtube videos?
<BedMan> for command prompts
<ouyes> BedMan,  what is xterm ?
<IdleOne> !java | darkstar1
<ubottu> darkstar1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TuGa> llutz, nope, after reboot 631 still open... anyone?
<bazhang> darkstar1, you mean flash presumably
<darkstar1> Yeah
<darkstar1> I installed flash
<bazhang> darkstar1, from where
<darkstar1> but I still can't access the y-tube videos
<ouyes> llutz,  there are two many lines when use this three command in the terminal, it is a mess
<darkstar1> trying to access it in firefox, gnome desktop
<BedMan> ouyes: try ps -ef | more
<ouyes> BedMan,  is it just a terminal?
<bazhang> darkstar1, I understand, how did you install flash? from synaptic ?
<jakethepython> Blueskaj the card is right out of thebox
<darkstar1> bazhang: nope from the link online
<ithingLinux> I'm new to Linux
<v0d0i> hi
<bazhang> darkstar1, from adobe home page?
<BedMan> ouyes: no, to a command prompt / shell window... the terminal window needs to be up first
<darkstar1> I chose the version from 9.04 but before that I already tried to install from synaptics
<darkstar1> well not tried but did install several flash related stuff
<ouyes> BedMan,  the point is not just there are two many lines there but also they donot make any sense to me
<darkstar1> and yes from the adobe site
<BedMan> ouyes: that's why you have to read the screen... more stops it before it scrolls off...
<bazhang> darkstar1, like gnash and others? then remove those as well as the adobe one and get from synaptic package manager
<TuGa> i need some help to disable cupsd on ubu 9.10, anyone?
<BedMan> ouyes: (you could also use less instead of more...)
<lysek> why if i install thunderbird it installs 2.x and not 3.x which is newer? i want to have a notification when new mail arrive like in windows ... i dont like the 'new mail plugin' from repository
<darkstar1> bazhang: remove what?
<Keller> guys is there LUbuntu x64 version?
<BluesKaj> lysek, stable versions only on the repos
<bazhang> darkstar1, you said several flash related items
<OerHeks> TuGa  terminal > sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop
<alankila> Keller: think so, it's just a suite of packages after all.
<bazhang> Keller, lubuntu-desktop?
<darkstar1> bazhang: yes. from the synaptics package manager
<llutz> TuGa: sounds like one of those upstart-quirks... sorry no idea how to deal with it then
<bazhang> darkstar1, what were those packages? gnash? both ubuntu and adobe flash?
<Keller> bazhang, yes
<sebsebseb> lysek: Thunderbird 3 is not in the 9.10 repo's, probably won't be either, but it will be in the repos of the next Ubuntu released at end of April.
<XDS> hello is this thing on ?
<XDS> ?
<XDS> ?
<FloodBot1> XDS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keller> if so, where can i download it?
<XDS> am i getting threw ?
<sebsebseb> XDS: yes
<llutz> ouyes: that's why i suggested to read man-pages. you have to learn how to use those tools
<IdleOne> XDS: yes
<TuGa> llutz, tks anyway
<lysek> sebsebseb: so it will auto update on April?
<yaaar> howdy
<darkstar1> bazhang: I can't remember exactly but I'm trying to switch to the workspace where the syn package manager is at the mo. Can't for some reason
<XDS> does anyone know if adobe air apps work on linux ?
<ouyes> BedMan, llutz thanks anyway i have a clue at least, but ill find an easier way first then get all things clear eventually.
<sebsebseb> lysek: no, but the  graphical update manager should tell you a new version is avaialble
<lysek> ok
<sebsebseb> lysek: of Ubuntu
<llutz> ouyes: unfortunately learning takes time
<xfact> My Firefox browser has not integration of JAVA, so java based apps not running how to enable java?
<llutz> xfact: install sun-java6-plugin
<xahs> speak spanish??
<Venko> Can anyone help me with keys? I'm trying to add myself to authorized_keys on another computer but don't know how to get the line that I need from the Passwords and Encryption Keys tool
<sebsebseb> !info sun-java6-jre
<darkstar1> Gaahhh... Does anyone know of any reason why I cant switch to my other workspaces with compiz wall desktop enabled?
<BluesKaj> !es | xahs
<ubottu> xahs: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ouyes> llutz,  i will , that is the most wonderful part to use ubuntu - one of the most important open source software
<llutz> Venko: ssh-copy-id -i yourkey user@host
<ouyes> llutz,  one of
<soreau> darkstar1: Try Ctrl+Alt+L/R (arrow keys)
<sebsebseb> llutz:  xfact  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre I  thought, well whatever works
<Venko> Thanks :)
<darkstar1> soreau: thanks but that doesn't work either
<om26er> !btrfs
<soreau> darkstar1: Ok, what is the output of  ps ax|grep compiz
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i'm using karmic, removed pulseaudio(working better since than), in 9.04 i've installed default alsa sound card utility to select the default alsa device, it doesn't seems to work in karmic is there a solution?
<Venko> llutz: Ah, wait. That's for remote connections. I want to grab the public key info on this machine and then e-mail myself it so I can paste it in on the other machine
<Venko> Until I can do that they have no connection
<chamuscas> I can't change my ubuntu's login name. Ubuntu is partioned with windows. How can i change the name ?
<atlef> xfact: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib64/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so 50 for the 64bit and 32bit: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 50
<bloodski> still no luck with audio
<Zer> Howdy. Can Java be made to work with 64 bit Firefox?
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i'm using karmic, removed pulseaudio(working better since than), in 9.04 i've installed default alsa sound card utility to select the default alsa device, it doesn't seems to work in karmic is there a solution?
<llutz> Venko: you created a key, you should find 2 files of it at ~/.ssh/ , the .pub you copy to remote
<darkstar1> soreau:  5616 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz --replace
<darkstar1>  5673 ?        S      1:05 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --loose-binding --replace move resize place decoration animation ccp
<darkstar1>  5674 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<darkstar1> 12465 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<FloodBot1> darkstar1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Zer: as far as I know yes
<Zer> How?
<ouyes> darkstar1,  why not to use pastebin?
<sebsebseb> !java | Zer
<ubottu> Zer: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Zer> Downloading the .bin, it doesn't appear to have any useful installer or whatnot
<Venko> llutz: Yeah, I *should*. But it's not there. I don't know where the GUI tool shipped with Ubuntu stores them
<ithingLinux> I really respect  people who wrote the codes ..but I hope Ubuntu isn't going where I see it would go....I found automatic sending packages from my computer  to Ubuntu servers for statistics purpose...I've heard that it will go with some programs like Adobe and others with payed License...now I see what a great work you've superficially done ...supporting hardware  and not giving a choice ,,at least about modems where is logic you should chose...and m
<darkstar1> I'm new to ubuntu
<ithingLinux> aking an automatic processes on install that sends packages to you guys!  it seems to me that you're going more Microsoft like...there at least it says what is about ...here...I don't see as long as I'm new to linux...
<soreau> darkstar1: Have you checked the keybindings in the wall plugin?
<darkstar1> sorry I'm not familiar with all the shortcut and practices yet
<chiiiiiz_88> Hi!!
<llutz> Venko: stupid GUI(y)s :(
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i'm using karmic, removed pulseaudio(working better since than), in 9.04 i've installed default alsa sound card utility to select the default alsa device, it doesn't seems to work in karmic is there a solution?
<soreau> darkstar1: Well you might just be doing it wrong then. Do you have ccsm?
<tamale> quick question about grub 2... I installed ubuntu alongside centos and grub now defaults to ubuntu because it's at the top of the list.. how do I edit the new configuration files so that centos is the first OS listed? I see lots of info on switching order of windows in relation to linux, but nothing on switching order of multiple linux installs.. help please!
<darkstar1> ccsm??
<Venko> llutz: Well I can't change my key now >.< and I really need to set this up :(
<chiiiiiz_88> Does anyone know how to change the state in Empathy? I do not know why, but I always appear off-line to my contacts, even when I am on-line...
<llutz> Venko: sorry cannot help you  then
<om26er> darkstar1, compiz config settings manager
<atlef> tamale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<darkstar1> Yes aahh do
<tamale> atlef: That site has no information about changing order of linux installs
<ouyes> ithingLinux, is that true, how can they do it without my permission?
<darkstar1> going trhough it now
<Zer> Hmm, this doesn't seem to apply to the web plugin
<bloodski> still got a problem with my soundcard isnt found, tried dist-upgrade / upgrade ... it's an nvidia hda card and has worked fine before (9.04 ubuntu) .. also removed pulseaudio'
<atlef> tamale: well, it did last time i checked
<sayanriju> tamale, AFAIK, just changing the prefix number in the scripts in grub.d works for ANY OS
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i'm using karmic, removed pulseaudio(working better since than), in 9.04 i've installed default alsa sound card utility to select the default alsa device, it doesn't seems to work in karmic is there a solution?
<xfact> atlef: update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `for'
<darkstar1> I actually don't have the wall setup just the show desktop
<nvme> is ubuntu SSH default to SSH-2 or 1 ?
<IdleOne> ouyes: no it is not true. when you install ubuntu it asks you if you want to send usage statistics. the user has to agree to do it, it is not default.
<tamale> atlef: There aren't different entries for each linux install, there's one entry for all linux installs
<alankila> nvme: ssh2
<tamale> sayanriju: There aren't different entries for each linux install, there's one entry for all linux installs
<Venko> llutz: The crazy thing is it'll let me export my private key via the GUI. Just not my public one
<ralek> hi
<llutz> ouyes: you had been asked about that at installation
<ithingLinux> :))
<ithingLinux> don't remember
<soreau> ! who | darkstar1
<ubottu> darkstar1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ithingLinux> I don't think that they asked me
<OerHeks> XDS this howto can help > http://www.mikesouthby.co.uk/2009/11/ubuntu-9-10-installing-adobe-air/
<ouyes> IdleOne,  when and where the installation make a asking , i have Never seen that .
<soreau> darkstar1: See how I type your nick first so you get highlighted?
<llutz> ithingLinux: please stop spreading FUD here. go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't havee any support-questions
<IdleOne> ouyes: step 6 or step 7 of the install process
<Dj_FlyBy> is there a channel geared towards UNR ?
<sayanriju> tamale,actually I meant that you need to create custom scripts for each OS
<atlef> xfact: ? these are to different lines: one for 64bit and one for 32bitsudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib64/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so 50 for the 64bit and 32bit: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 50
<darkstar1> doesn't highlight my name
<ithingLinux> I don't see either..to send packages with my permision ...to putt my password or something
<om26er> Dj_FlyBy, ask here
<tamale> sayanriju: that sounds complicated
<Joeseph> Just to make sure, I can find all failed ssh login attempts with the command 'cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh' , right?  Is there a better way to do that?
<sayanriju> tamale, not really
<ouyes> IdleOne,  what kind of asking does it make? i am quite sure i have none, what a thing
<darkstar1> I just type names followed by a colon
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i'm using karmic, removed pulseaudio(working better since than), in 9.04 i've installed default alsa sound card utility to select the default alsa device, it doesn't seems to work in karmic is there a solution?
<tamale> sayanriju: where do I learn how to create these custom scripts
<darkstar1> I assume that's what people are doing
<xfact> every time on my karmic it's installing Java 6 update 15, where Java 6 update 18 is already released, how to install the latest java version?
<Dj_FlyBy> Wondering if anyone has issues with xmms2 gui not showing up in UNR
<tamale> sayanriju: I just want centos to appear before ubuntu..
<llutz> Joeseph: grep ssh /var/log/auth.log :)
<sayanriju> tamale, if it does, you can revert back to grub legacy of CentOS and edit its menu.lst
<soreau> darkstar1: Well you should have either wall or rotate cube enabled, then Ctrl+Alt+(arrow keys) should works to switch workspaces
<Dj_FlyBy> om26er: thanks
<Joeseph> llutz: Thanks.  Is there any way I can grep to only see failed ssh attempts?
<Venko> llutz: I worked it out in the end :D
<mib_mib> hey guys, question - if i have an ip address in a text file, like '1.2.3.4' and i want to ssh into that, how can i do that in a one liner? I want something like cat myfile.txt | ssh but that doesn't work
<ranjan> can any body can provide me mplayer irc channel link  any help will be  of great help
<chamuscas> ithingLinux, when you say they send packages with information ... ?
<sayanriju> tamale, this guide is very nice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<llutz> Joeseph: grep output again
<atlef> xfact: do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<soreau> ranjan: #mplayer ?
<mediaprodigy> Question: is there a video screen capture program that also recieves audio
<llutz> Venko: live could be so simple, without GUIs :)
<soreau> mediaprodigy: Yes, recordmydesktop
<xfact> atlef: yes
<atlef> gtkrecordmydesktop
<om26er> -gtk
<mediaprodigy> soreau: thanks
<tamale> sayanriju: Thank you
<Joeseph> llutz: Well, the reason I ask, is because I didn't have any failed, but I had to search through both sshd starting and succesfull ssh attempts.
<xfact> atlef: but I want to update it
<atlef> xfact: what do you mean, reinstall/update java?
<ithingLinux> llutz please note the ignorance of some professional stuff...when they answer something
<sayanriju> tamale, one tip about grub2: its probably better to disable the automatic OS prober, at least as of now ;-)
<ithingLinux> get the logs
<ithingLinux> and look up!
<XDS> is it possible to modify an existing adobe air app ?
<xfact> atlef: actually I have sun java 6 update 15 installed, but how to update it to latest update 18? Do you know?
<darkstar1> soreau: I finally found it.. Had to do with my switcher option.. Thanks
<llutz> Joeseph: grep "authentication failure" /var/log/auth.log
<cmb_> hi
<Joeseph> llutz: Thanks.
<xfact> There is no PPA for updating java I think out there
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: please try to remain on topic in this channel. if you wish to discuss other topics you are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ithingLinux> and about sending statistic information to ubuntu servers I found it and disable it ..I think
<cmb_> does somebody know, why i can not post in channel #perl ?
<atlef> xfact: sorry, running .15 myself
<ithingLinux> no..
<chamuscas> ithinglinux, where can i find "The logs" ?
<darkstar1> Who was helping me with my Flash/Java issue?.. Now that I can finally get hold of the Syn package manager I can tell you what I installed :/
<soreau> darkstar1: Great, glad you got it working
<Pici> !register | you must be registered to speak there cmb_
<ubottu> you must be registered to speak there cmb_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<xfact> atlefL: your browser taking java integration?
<ithingLinux> ask the moderator
<llutz> Joeseph: or: grep -E "failure|failed" /var/log/auth.log
<cmb_> Thanks!
<chamuscas> whose the moderator ?
<Dj_FlyBy> Anyone here using UNR and having/had issues with Xmms2 displaying its' gui? Any ideas on how to fix this would be appreciated; Thanks
<chamuscas> oopsi
<ithingLinux> and you guys how are paid I think for support
<cmb_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<IdleOne> chamuscas: irclogs.ubuntu.com I believe
<ithingLinux> you should read..
<xfact> atlef: I am using Firefox 3.6 (stable) in my karmic and it's not have java plug in, your browser taking Java?
<llutz> Joeseph: if you don't have any users with "fail" in their name, you simply could grep for that
<ithingLinux> about that modem option
<atlef> xfact: yes, with the command and a restart of the browser fixed it
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: we are not paid.
<chamuscas> IdleOne, tank you
<Joeseph> llutz: I think that'll work well, thanks!
<ithingLinux> I had to lose alot of time and you to say stupi illogical things first..
<ithingLinux> ok
<ithingLinux> sorry then!
<llutz> ithingLinux: again, please stop spreading FUD here. go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't havee any support-questions
<ithingLinux> but don't say  something you don't know about
<xfact> atlef: I am using 32 bit Karmic koala, so can you please write the command again?
<bazhang> ithingLinux, please read the link provided; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: you have been asked several times now to remain on topic. please stop now!
<ithingLinux> as long as you know how to access hardware settings with the terminal...you could tell me something
<ithingLinux> if you payed attention
<ouyes> IdleOne,  i check again step 6 was setup user name and password , and 7 is  reboot, where is the asking you said?
<Pici> ithingLinux: Please just ask the question.
<ithingLinux> I will ask support matter
<ithingLinux> ok
<ithingLinux> how to make my broadband modem to work on 3g..and not GPRS
<IdleOne> ouyes: maybe it was step 5. I don't remember exactly but there is a step where the user must check a box and agree to usage statistics
<atlef> xfact:
<ithingLinux> I'm new to linux and I thing I could set that through terminal
<atlef> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib64/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so 50
<bazhang> ithingLinux, I would doubt that highly
<atlef> xfact: sorry wrong line
<ouyes> ithingLinux,  i think you are very pissed off when knowing the trick of a free open software made
<chamuscas> Ok
<xfact> atlef: :(
<llutz> ithingLinux: use wvdia, make sure to use correct APN-setting
<k0ala> hi i am trying to send a message to my dad (on home network behind a router but on windows vista) using smbclient.. i get this error - NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<k0ala> can anyone help?
<atlef> xfact: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 50
<chamuscas> How can change, about me settings, specifically (about me "name")
<atlef> xfact: there you go
<ouyes> IdleOne, step 5 is to make partitions
<Roland> Hi... I was just upgrading from 8.10 to 9.10.. And it failed at some point, with dbus configuration or something.. And now, the computer doesn't let me reboot and, a process "init" is using 100% cpu. If I do a manual reboot... Is it possible, ubuntu won't start normally?
<chiiiiiz> Does anyone know how to change the state in Empathy? I do not know why, but I always appear off-line to my contacts, even when I am on-line...
<angelo91> Helloooooooo!!!
<chiiiiiz> hiiii!!
<ithingLinux> APN is correct..it works
<xfact> atlef: update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so doesn't exist. :(
<tonyyarusso> Roland: You were trying to upgrade *directly* from 8.10 to 9.10, without going through 9.04?
<ithingLinux> but GPRS as I said it...
<chamuscas> How can change, about me settings, specifically (about me "name")
<sebsebseb> Roland: Oh another 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade that went wrong?
<ouyes> IdleOne,  you will remember if there have , there are just 7 steps in the entire installation process
<SikEnCide> Do I need app armor? and what risks do I urn is I remove it?
<Roland> tonyyarusso, update manager gave me that option...
<SikEnCide> *run
<atlef>  xfact hmm
<trism> chiiiiiz: if you have the indicator-applet-session in the panel (the one with your username) you should be able to click it and go to Set Status>
<ithingLinux> when they invented 3g modems they made them ...with more options
<Roland> sebsebseb, 8.10 -> 9.10
<sebsebseb> Roland: meant to go through 9.04 first
<archboxman> chamuscas:  system preferneces about me...
<k0ala> ithingLinux, is there really a diff in 3g modems and conventional ones?
<Roland> sebsebseb, actually... i started from 7.04
<IdleOne> ouyes: you can also check in System > administration > Statistics. see if the box is checked, if it is then you are sending statistics to Canonical.
<llutz> ouyes: afaik that thing is related to the package "popularity-contest".
<tonyyarusso> Roland: That's...odd.  I wonder if the upgrade manager is smart enough to actually walk you through both steps separately.  Perhaps.
<ouyes> IdleOne, anyway i can i make a change about the usage satatisticsafter installation
<ithingLinux> ouyes ..what do you mean exactly?
<Zer> Has anyone else had problems with the r8169 not detecting the card at bootup, about half the time?
<xfact> atlef: you understand the problem? Cause I am totally newbie and don't understand anything... ;(
<IdleOne> llutz: all it does it send package statistics
<tonyyarusso> Roland: You might be able to boot into recovery mode even when the normal mode doesn't.  If not, then you'll be doing some live CD rescue voodoo.
<ithingLinux> is a 3g/edge/gprs huawei
<chamuscas> archboxman, yes yes than a window opens and on the top there is something like (about "name") and that's the name i want to change.
<chuckychuck> so there's this red triangle on my username/loggout menu on the gnome panel...
<ithingLinux> every modem has options of connection in windows os
<llutz> IdleOne: yes, which one doesn't want
<chamuscas> archboxman, I don't know if it helps but ubuntu is partitioned with windows
<ouyes> ithingLinux,  we are not informed before it make usage statistics package to our machine
<bazhang> ithingLinux, thats not important; this is ubuntu not windows
<atlef> xfact: read this thread :
<tonyyarusso> chuckychuck: yeah, that means your status is set to "Away".
<IdleOne> llutz: that is why it is voluntary. :)
<atlef> xfact: read this thread : https://www.postbanken.no/seg-person/portallogin/select.jhtml?ctx=/no/forside&jib=HxwlGhwhHRstIScSHRgfIRQjHS0fHykXFx4=
<bloodski> to be able to pinpoint wether my missing soundcard is a mobo fault or dist fault, can i run a livecd and see if it's there and then see if not visible, mobo fault, and if visible, dist fault?
<llutz> IdleOne: _i_ know that
<atlef> xfact: read this thread :
<atlef> xfact: read this thread :
<xfact> atlef: what?
<IdleOne> llutz: yes I figured you did but trying to explain to ithingLinux and ouyes is proving difficult for me
<atlef> xfact: read this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387492&page=3
<chuckychuck> tonyyarusso: ah... i switched themes last night... i was used to a different icon set. thank you :)
<ithingLinux> correct
<atlef> xfact: technical difficulties :-)
<chamuscas> How do i change my ubuntu's login name ?
<chuckychuck> tonyyarusso: i saw red adn asumed it was something bad
<ithingLinux> IdleOne is a matter
<xfact> atlef: it's ok :)
<llutz> IdleOne: concentrate to the 2nd one, 1st is pointless :)
<tonyyarusso> chuckychuck: I suppose that's a reasonable assumption.  But no, it's all good :)
<ithingLinux> even if you send me offtopic
<ithingLinux> and I think is on topic
<archboxman> sudo chage username
<archboxman> chamuscas: sudo chage username
<chamuscas> archboxman: XD ty
<IdleOne> change
<tonyyarusso> chamuscas: You would a) create a *new* account, b) move your files from the old account's $HOME to the new one's, c) change ownership of all files to the new user, d) delete old account
<darkstar1> can anyone point me to a good place for learning the general beginner stuff about compiz? Like how to enable the mac style dockbar etc?
<archboxman> chamuscas: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<Pici> archboxman: chage is for changing password expiry
<bloodski> damn, audio works with livecd...
<aar> Hi, is there a command that will allow me to find out the real device behind  a particular partition name?
<IdleOne> oh it is chage :/
<SikEnCide> Do I need app armor? and what risks do I run is I remove it?
<ouyes> IdleOne, llutz  i have used 8.04 9.04 9.10 and  i never saw any reminder about a usage satatistics package would be installed in my machine, it was done without my permission
<xfact> Ubuntu still complicated for late windows users!
<chamuscas> tonyarusso: but that doesn't realy solve the problem, because when i start the username that appears is not mine. I know the user name but i don't really know how did it get there.
<soreau> darkstar1: Actually, compiz does not do docks. But there are docks like cairo-dock and AWN you can install from ubuntu repos
<chamuscas> archboxman: consider it done
<IdleOne> ouyes: ok, you are correct.
<archboxman> chamuscas: what???
<tonyyarusso> chamuscas: ah, the display on the login screen is controlled by System > Administration > Login Screen
<soreau> darkstar1: AWN = avant-window-navigator and is probably more sane with less candy. cairo-dock is more candy
<tony32> i was booted off x somehow, anyone know how to get back in? i did "startx -- :1" to get in this x session
<chamuscas> tonyyarusso: yes that one
<tonyyarusso> aar: mount, if you mean a mountpoint directory
<llutz> ouyes: grep -i participate popularity-contest.conf
<chamuscas> tonyyarusso: looool let me check then
<llutz> ouyes: grep -i participate /etc/popularity-contest.conf
<soreau> darkstar1: There is #compiz if you want to ask there too
<darkstar1> soreau: Thanks I'll look for that
<armence> Hey all, I want to install ubuntu on an old laptop I just got...  However, the CD reader is shot and it has no USB. On the up side, it has a 23 Gig partition that is free. The laptop currently has windows on it, can somebody help?
<bloodski> kinja-sheep: still having that nasty audio problem, no soundcard found, but when i run the livecd, it works fine :/
<tonyyarusso> aar: or are you trying to matche up actual partitions to devices, like sdb3 --> sdb ?
<chamuscas> tonyyarusso: men :$ sry for making you loose time on this
<chamuscas> archboxman: tank you and sry to :$
<ithingLinux> fun
<aidehua> I've just burned a regular install CD.  Can I get to the text-mode installer on it (is there even a text mode installer still?)
<ithingLinux> how about telling everyone on the internet that:
<llutz> aidehua: no, use alternate cd
<bazhang> aidehua, there is an alternative cd
<ithingLinux> ithingLinux, is that true, how can they do it without my permissi
<ithingLinux> not that
<aar> tonyyarusso, yes, the second scenario. I insert a pen drive with several partitions (each with a label) and I want to wipe one of them. I do fdisk -l and realise they are sdb1 to sdb3, but how do I know which label belongs to which mount point?
<aidehua> bazhang: llutz: Sure, I just didn't want to waste another CD :/
<davide> http://triforce88.webnode.com/
<bazhang> !ot | ithingLinux
<ubottu> ithingLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llutz> ithingLinux: STOP spreading offtopic FUD here, pls
<bazhang> davide, dont paste that here
<ithingLinux> it is on topic
<IdleOne> llutz: I don't think he knows what the term FUD is
<tonyyarusso> aar: GUI or CLI solution preferred?
<krysis> aidehua: Alternative CD is for the text installer, the Regular LiveCD comes with the whole desktop session :o
<ithingLinux> is about why?
<llutz> IdleOne: i doubt he knows anything
<bloodski> still having that nasty audio problem, no soundcard found, but when i run the livecd, it works fine :/ suggestions?
<aidehua> krysis: So the text mode installer just isn't present at all on the Live CD?
<ouyes> llutz,  next time first tell the one what is your  purpose before you make any advice , do not try to make somebody feel he or she  is stupid or foolish , Just follow you.
<Roland> tonyyarusso, well the system upgrade failed miserably..
<tonyyarusso> Roland: :(
<aar> tonyyarusso, CLI
<tslskonsult> Hi!
<armence> Can anyone tell me how I can install ubuntu from windows on a free partition?
<krysis> Nope, this CD is meant to be run Live, you can do a partial GUI install by selecting "Install Ubuntu" rather than "Try Ubuntu without making changes to Hard Disk" from the boot menu
<llutz> ouyes: ?
<tslskonsult> I am new on Ubuntu, Linux and IRC. Don't be afraid :)
<krysis> aidehua: Nope, this CD is meant to be run Live, you can do a partial GUI install by selecting "Install Ubuntu" rather than "Try Ubuntu without making changes to Hard Disk" from the boot menu
<IdleOne> armence: you can use wubi if no CD or USB is available
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  armence
<ubottu> armence: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> ithingLinux, stay on topic or you will be removed
<chamuscas> armence, just burn a cd with ubuntu and follow the instructions
<mado> howdy folks! ...
<Roland> tonyyarusso, any possibility to undo the upgrade?
<armence> IdleOne: I thought wubi will make Ubuntu run on top of windows...
<IdleOne> armence: it does.
<ouyes> llutz, tell the people you try to help what is your purpose to ask someone do something .
<krysis> Roland: Distribution upgrades cannot be undone
<IdleOne> armence: but you said you don't have a cd drive or usb port
<armence> chamuscas, The CD drive is shot
<tonyyarusso> Roland: not really, no
<ithingLinux> ok
<armence> IdleOne: Sorry, I should have said I can't boot from the usb port, but I have one
<krysis> armence:  if you have an ubuntu installation already you can install on to a pen drive
<krysis> ah ic
<chamuscas> armence: then i can't be much of a help
<krysis> armence: floppy?
<llutz> ouyes: regarding this? grep -i participate /etc/popularity-contest.conf       it just checks the setting
<armence> krysis: Nope...
<Roland> tonyyarusso, so the easyest solution would be to do a clean install?
<IdleOne> armence: ok well then CD and USB are not options. :)
<tonyyarusso> Roland: yes.  Backup personal data first.
<krysis> armence: what you can do is take the hard drive out of the laptop, use another computer to install onto that one hard drive with a sata or IDE to USB converter...
<tonyyarusso> aar: refreshing my memory with some man pages - will have an answer shortly
<dart> anyone learning cocoa developing?
<AndyGraybeal> what is the command to bring up the x configuration without having to know how to edit xorg.conf ?
<ouyes> IdleOne,  i am really pissed off , but it is not your fault, so we are just ok
<krysis> armence: or of course get a new cd drive =x
<Roland> tonyyarusso, this is gonna suck hard..
<aar> tonyyarusso, OK thanks, I'm searching too.
<krysis> Roland: have you ever heard of putting /home on a seperate partition?
<tslskonsult> Here is my question, so if anyone can help... I installed several languages on Ubuntu, just like on windows. But it looks like if I wanna switch between language, I have t log off and log on again each time. Since I need so switch between French, Swedish and English every other 30 seconds, I hope there is a better way, otherwise I need to be back on windows. Thanks in advance
<IdleOne> ouyes: ok, but I don't understand what you are upset about. I know that Ubuntu does not send package statistic by default.
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: languages for the whole of Ubuntu?  not just keyboard layouts?
<calrik> !snort | calrik
<Roland> krysis, I don't really care about the home directory.. i'm more worried about the development environment....
<ouyes> IdleOne,  simply because you said "there is an asking in the installation process", but i pratically know there is none
<tslskonsult> To sebsebseb. You know, when I write. For the whole Ubuntu, It doesn't really matter the language. It is when I write on internet and on  openoffice writer for instance.
<krysis> Roland: I see... you want to reinstall everything?
<krysis> Roland: or you would *have* to re-installl everything
<tslskonsult> To SEBSEBSEB: With Windows, I could just use Alt-shift to switch between language
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: ok keyboard layouts,  right click  the top panel for example, and add the  Keyboard Layout indicator, and set it up
<ithingLinux> IdleOne you shoul instal Ubuntu 9.10 again ..or just install it to see about statistics without permision
<ithingLinux> should
<krysis> tslskonsult: when you restart with ubuntu your resetting the WHOLE language, you can change the keyboard layout just as easy as windows with what sebsebseb said
<ithingLinux> it doesn't take long
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: I am done with this offtopic discussion.
<tslskonsult> Ok guys, thank,I will have a look.
<julio> hi everybody, my ubuntu 9.10 do not start after grub selection, after connecting my xbox 360 120gb hd, can someone help me??
<Roland> krysis, things aren't always that simple...
<ivan__> HELP please
<Pici> !ask | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ivan__> I'm new on xubuntu
<pfifo> how do I get the mplayer that plays restricted format?
<ouyes> IdleOne,  offtopic you kiding
<tonyyarusso> aar: cfdisk seems to support label display
<ithingLinux> well..you talk to ouyes and is me that is offtopic?
<IdleOne> ouyes: it is not support related. please stop
<ithingLinux> how come>?
<xfact> Ubuntu can run .rpm files?
<krysis> Roland: you can backup all applications onto a file from which you can re-install, is this what you want to do?
<ithingLinux> ok
<ithingLinux> that means both of us
<ithingLinux> ok
<JayCool> you may wish to try vlc it can play anything
<llutz> xfact: no, you can convert them but it's not recommended
<krysis> xfact: ubuntu is Debian system you can use alien to convert rpm to deb
<tonyyarusso> xfact: It's not recommended, but may be possible (depending on the app).  You should definitely look for a native version.
<julio>  hi everybody, my ubuntu 9.10 do not start after grub selection, after connecting my xbox 360 120gb hd, can someone help me??
<xfact> ok
<krysis> pfifo: go to ubuntu software center and download "Ubuntu Restricted"
<archboxman> chamuscas: did that work to edit your login name???
<ivan__> I have this famous SiS graphic card and xbuntu wont let me choice of colour depth, it is 9.10 ver and 8.4 ver works fine but wireless cant start
<krysis> julio: does ubuntu start when you disconnect the xbox?
<aar> tonyyarusso, thanks I'll look into it
<pfifo> krysis, software center? never heard of that? where is it
<julio> krysis: yes, when i disconnect the xbox hd it works perfectly
<julio> krysis: with the hd connect, it stops before boot
<krysis> pfifo: are you using 9.10?
<ithingLinux> IdleOne are you operator of this channel cause I can not see with this client your status..
<IdleOne> ithingLinux: no I am not.
<bazhang> ithingLinux, please move the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<JayCool> from what i hear the xbox bios interrupts and trys to boot from the HD first sadly :(
<krysis> julio: during boot GRUB checks for outside devices, in this case being your xbox, you can just keep it unplugged and then start, because the xbox connection is delaying GRUB
<Zer> Has anyone else had problems with a r8169-based NIC not detecting?
<archboxman> chamuscas: did that work to edit your login name???
<ithingLinux> ok
<pfifo> krysis, n/m I just never noticed that before. But I dont think your leading me where im trying to get, last time I had to add a line of text to some file in order to get access to some weird repo and then did a apt-get mencoder
<ithingLinux> you bazhang?
<ithingLinux> are you operator?
<hwilde> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<julio> krysis: yeah, but if i start ubuntu and then connect, it does not work,  ubuntu doesn't read the hd
<bazhang> ithingLinux, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ithingLinux> !bazhang
<calrik> !snort
<ithingLinux> answer
<Pici> calrik: What are you looking for?
<ithingLinux> are you?
<archboxman> hwilde: login name,,, nano /etc/passwd edit line  oldname:x:1000:1000:Old Name,,,:/home/oldname:/bin/bash
<Pici> ithingLinux: He is, but it shouldnt matter as both bazhang and IdleOne are interpreting our channel guidelines the same.
<ouyes> IdleOne,  it is a big support related issue, because something called ubuntu or the company or the group behind it is invading my personal life by doing something in the back.if this is not supported here, i hardly know what should be supported here more importantly .ill make things simply formating
<hwilde> archboxman, ?
<calrik> Pici: just how to start it lol, I have installed the snort-mysql package followed the instructions to create the table etc
<pfifo> how do I get the mplayer that plays restricted format?
<lnx4ver> can the problem of julio have something to do with bios settings wich can boot from usb krysis?
<krysis> pfifo search "ubuntu restricted extras" and download that package, it install everything from mp3 support, mpeg, avi, wma, java, flash, etc
<ouyes> bye bye ubuntu
<Pici> calrik: You may want to ask in #snort if you have specific questions.
<ivan__> PLEASE can any body help me about xorg.conf on my EMACHINE m5405 with SiS integrated graphic card
<pfifo> krysis, I have that, thanks, i want the mplayer
<krysis> julio: do you need to start the computer with the xbox plugged in? i would recommend starting up all the way and then connecting xbox
<warriorforgod> ivan__: What is your issue?
<julio> krysis: i'll try and then see if the xport.exe can be read by wine
<archboxman> hwilde: that is if you wanted to change your login name without deleting the account or selecting a new home folder to get a new login name
<julio> I'll try now and tell you
<hwilde> archboxman, I think you are talking to the wrong person
<IdleOne> ouyes: I have told you many times already that it is not done by default. the user must accept. at what stage exactly is the user asked I do not remember but I know for a fact it is not default. IF I am wrong please confirm it to me with a link from official documentation in a PM.
<krysis> pfifo: i guess im not understanding what your looking for, what restricted file format?
<jaypur> does any1 have tuxdroid?
<ivan__> I cant setup colour depth, now all screen is blinking pixels :D
<archboxman> chamuscas: did that work to edit your login name???
<ravenger> i am trying to install backtrace3 in my system.since there is no gui for the installation we have to copy the files manually to the hard disk but we have to create a primary partition to boot bachtrace3 from the grub loader but it is said that there can be only four primary partitions and the remaining should be extended or logical partition now i dont know how to create a primary partition since i had reached my limit can somebody help me!
<F15ch3r> hello
<tslskonsult> TO SBSEBSEB Concerning language, Thanks. I've got the sign of the wheel chair on top. Here are the Swedish letter for instance I need äöå. But I don't see the short cut to switch between the langauages intalled. Do I have absolutely click on the icon and change it?
<F15ch3r> I have an issue about strongswan
<calrik> Pici: snort channel always seems to be vacant :s
<F15ch3r> can someone help me ?
<pfifo> krysis, there is a mplayer/mencoder/ffmpeg package, that has everything I need to encode anyvideo to mp4/aac format suitable for my PSP
<tonyyarusso> archboxman: you would have to change /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, and the name of the home folder, AND the ownership of the files.  And editing /etc/passwd by hand is not recommended.
<azrtuiop> hi there
<calrik> Pici: 97 users and no answers
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: not sure about shorcuts,  I just click the icon to change keyboard layout
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: whoops
<Pici> calrik: Not every channel is nearly as busy as this one.  You may ask in #ubuntu-server too, but I can't guarantee that you'll get a response there either.
<azrtuiop> hi there
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: above ^
<digicyc> Is there something going on with the latest Ubuntu updates breaking GRUB?
<archboxman> tonyyarusso: no I just change mine no problem
<digicyc> Or am I the only one having this problem? :-/
<warriorforgod> ivan__: Have a look here. http://www.ubuntux.org/reset-xwindows-color-depth
<jared> digicyc: i belive grub2 may have done that to you!
<calrik> pici: nvm I got an answer :)
<chamuscas> archboxman: yes yes it did tank you :)
<tslskonsult> Thanks. So that is something the programmers should have a look into.
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: there might be keyboard shorcuts, I just never bothered to look into it, since I don't  need that
<digicyc> jared: oh damn. Thank you
<Mba7eth> can i run macOs in ubuntu on a vmware ?
<krysis> pfifo: is this a complete package thats integrated into mplayer? because you can install all of these seperately, and use kino to format your video
<bazhang> Mba7eth, no
<tato_> does anyone know how to get java to work in links2 browers
<tslskonsult> But there are no shortcut really for most of the others apllictions, as on windows you have pleny
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: it seems you can just seen something
<pfifo> krysis, my script isnt written to work with kino, its written for ffmpeg
<jtholmes> anyone have good experience on 9.10 with linksys WPC54G wireless pcmcia card
<Mba7eth> bazhang, why ?
<phong_> hi guys
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: right click it,  go to keyboard preferences  then layouts, and then on that screen layout opt8ions
<julio> krysis: ehhe xplorer360 crashes when trying to load the hd
<bazhang> Mba7eth, hackintosh is offtopic and not supported here nor on freenode
<archboxman> worked like a charm changed the login name and password works
<krysis> julio are you trying to explore files in your xbox?
<sebsebseb> soreau: then drop down menu thingey and  keys to change layout
<archboxman> no need to change password or other files... :)
<sebsebseb> uh  what happended there
<julio> yeah, i want to put some saves there, it was working great with windows, but now windows crashes when starting
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: ^
<Mba7eth> bazhang, who says hackintosh ? My question can i run macOs on a vmware under ubuntu
<julio> krysis:  yeah, i want to put some saves there, it was working great with windows, but now windows crashes when starting
<ithingLinux> hey guys
<krysis> well pfifo if your using a script you can just install "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg mencoder mplayer"
<ithingLinux> ubuntu offtopic channel has batman matters and mp3
<krysis> julio im not too experiences with xbox 360 but does it use FTP?
<llutz> Mba7eth: you cannot, at least for legal reasons
<Trek> !ot | ithingLinux
<ubottu> ithingLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<krysis> with FTP you can connect via filezilla
<tslskonsult> Cheers SEBSEBSEB. ill try it
<Mba7eth> thanks alot llutz
<julio> krysis: i guess no, and after running fdisk -l in the terminal, it  does not show me the xbox hd :(
<julio> krysis: man i'll try something to recover windows, i use  just to put my saves in the hd hahha, thanks for the help, bye!
<soreau> sebsebseb: heh, thanks for that tidbit :)
<pfifo> krysis, yeah, i can install ffmpeg like that but there are some hoops you have to jump through to get PSP compatible video that installing restricted extras alone will not take care of. Its ok, last time I compiled by hand, and someone told me to try the package im trying to find right now. Ill just compile my own again
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> I have an HDA-Intel sound card
<sebsebseb> soreau: oh?  that was another slightly odd messed up auto complete
<ithingLinux> if had 2 computers and large internet band I cloud prove the fact about statistics..but is off topic for you.,...and off topic is a hardware terminal set up... and is about troubleshoting......
<domjohnson> and...well 'm sure you can guess, i don't hav eany sound
<ithingLinux> all I've asked is related to Ubuntu
<ithingLinux> nothing less nothing more
<ikonia> ithingLinux: this is your last warning, please stay on topic for ubuntu support
<grzechu0945> witam
<bazhang> !pl | grzechu0945
<ubottu> grzechu0945: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<krysis> pfifo: i understand, i guess im not quite sure what your trying to do, as far as i know if you have a script you just have to meet the dependencies like the ffmpeg mplayer and mencoder, after that is installed the script should work if it was created right
<grzechu0945> join #ubuntu-pl
<ithingLinux> how to changer hardware trough the terminal?
<ithingLinux> a modem set up
<ikonia> ithingLinux: you don't change hardware, however I can give you a link to modem details
<ikonia> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bazhang> grzechu0945, /join #ubuntu-pl
<BitWraith> has anybody here done the 9.10 distribution upgrade on a wubi install? I just want to make sure it works before I do it
<ithingLinux> hardware settings
<ithingLinux> sorry
<ithingLinux> :))
<krysis> BitWraith: i would install an upgrade from scratch if i were you, distro updates tend to go lousy...
<ikonia> ithingLinux: no problem, see the link ubottu offered
<domjohnson> BitWraith - unless there's a feature that you NEED, stay with Jaunty
<tslskonsult> GREAT! A big thanks SEBSEBSEB. I am staying on Ubuntu :-D
<krysis> haha, the language chagning tslskonsult?
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: ok good :)
<FabioTheApe> I have a process called exe, what could it be?
<pfifo> krysis, you have to compile ffmpeg with --with-faac2=/path/to/libfaac
<domjohnson> Anyway - does anyone know how to get HDA-Intel cards working? Can i put al;l of the models for my chip in the .conf file?
<militant> hmmmm.  -w does nothing for word wrap in nano in a terminal
<krysis> FabioTheApe: do you have wine installed?
<FabioTheApe> hmm i don't think so
<krysis> pfifo: ooooh, ffmpeg is depending on another package! i see, do you have libfaac?
<FabioTheApe> no negative on the wine
<marcy> hi - i'm new to c++. is there any std lib, which provides open-end-lists or do i have to write my own linked list class ? #c++ is not for beginners :(
<soreau> ! intel-hda | domjohnson
<archboxman> domjohnson: what chipset do you have?? lspci
<krysis> FabioTheApe: thats the whole name of the process? exe?
<tslskonsult> Any chance to install Skype on Ubuntu 9.10?
<FabioTheApe> just a sec
<krysis> tslskonsult: skype.com
<krysis> has ubuntu version
<soreau> ! intelhda | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tslskonsult> thanks.
<krysis> your welcome
<Pici> !register | marcy You must be registered and identified to talk in ##C++
<ubottu> marcy You must be registered and identified to talk in ##C++: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<FabioTheApe> I think it has something to do with flash...
<domjohnson> Can i put all of the models for my chip in the .conf file?
<domjohnson> ALC 662, archboxman
<PrebenR> hi I want to be able to run pm-suspend and pm-hibernate without being asked password. I used visudo and added: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate, /usr/sbin/pm-suspend, but it still asked for the password. What is wrong?
<marcy> Pici: um, yeah - but this still don't want beginner questions (as said in their topic)
<archboxman> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<FabioTheApe> whatever the case is, it is making my processor go up to 100% and stay there
<xerox1> hi, i am looking for a way to execute spellchecking on pdf-files; any suggestions?
<ithingLinux> 10x
<imba> ¥åßßå
<Trek> xerox1: no idea
<ithingLinux> from one to many problems
<Trek> !ot | imba
<ubottu> imba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: htop
<ithingLinux> thank you for the link
<Pici> marcy: #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.  You could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##programming
<FabioTheApe> archboxman, ?
<archboxman> !htop
<domjohnson> Yeah, i've gone through the guide, but i don't know what model i have to use
<Trek> xerox1: are you talking about spellchecking an already created PDF file?
<archboxman> !top
<FabioTheApe> archboxman, i don't get it
<Pici> !info  htop | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman:
<domjohnson> for the bit where it says "model=[model name here]
<xerox1> Trek, yes
<Pici> !info htop | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Trek> xerox1: are you using PDF editing software?
<xfact> llutz: I have just found this link about java and firefox, but just can you explain it how to do, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<marcy> Pici: i tried #ubuntu-programming, but it seems to be dead :( - but ok, i'll try it elsewhere
<Trek> xerox1: because otherwise its not possible
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: htop monitors cpu processes so does top
<FabioTheApe> okay
<xfact> I think this link is helpful
<xerox1> Trek, no, it's a presentation created with openoffice, but the spellchecking there is weird ... packages seem to prevent spellchecking: hunspell-de-med etc.
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: go to terminal type in top , htop probably has to be installed
<FabioTheApe> i installed htop
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: ok
<llutz> xfact: have you already installed sun-java6-jre + -plugin?
<riso> my lost irc is
<militant> any ideas on why i can't get word wrap to my terminal using nano?  -w doesn't have effect
<riso> acting up. is there any known problems with the program?
<FabioTheApe>  4903 joshua    20   0  218m  44m  19m R 48.3  2.2   0:30.18 exe
<FabioTheApe> that is what i get
<artex> hello all
<tslskonsult> Another questiio: Does Ubuntu users keeps their windows partition along with Ubuntu or it is easy to LIVE without windows?
<riso> my lost irc is acting up. are there any known problems with the program?
<xfact> llutz: yes
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: Depends on what they want to do on a computer, what programs they want to run, and what hardware they have
<FabioTheApe> tslskonsult, it is up to the user
<Trek> tslskonsult: I keep a dual boot config, but I primarily use Ubuntu
<artex> is there a pax patch for kernel 2.6.32.7?
<FabioTheApe> like at home I dual boot because i play video games
<llutz> xfact: and java isn't listed, if you type in ff addressbar "about:plugins" ?
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: also with enough  RAM and such,  Windows virtual machines   are good for most Windows programs,  plus Wine can run quite a lot
<imba> test
<Trek> tslskonsult: I keep Windows for all the gaming I do during the summer :)
<tslskonsult> thanks guys
<FabioTheApe> but at work i can get away with just linux
<jakaPre> Guys ... I CAN'T BURN CDs ... Wtf??  Here's the BRASERO log: http://pastebin.com/m233b605
<FabioTheApe> jakaPre, try gnomebaker
<FabioTheApe> Brasero is useless
<riso> my lost irc is acting up. are there any known problems with the program?
<sebsebseb> !language > jakaPre
<ubottu> jakaPre, please see my private message
<jakaPre> private massage??
<artex> is there a pax patch for kernel 2.6.32.7?
<tslskonsult> So, even I can acces my files on Windows, would you suggest to copy them on Ubundu and erase them on Windows or it is just as fast going by system file?
<xfact> llutz: yes java is not listed, I think that link I gave you it has some useful informations
<Zer> Has anyone here had problems with the r8169 intermittently not detecting the card?
<mathishard> tslskonsult: coming from a new user, i installed Ubuntu about 2 weeks ago, intending to check it out and set up a dual boot with WinXP a day or so later... i have yet to do that. i've been on ubuntu exclusively since (and i had never used a single linux distor beforehand)
<FabioTheApe> tslskonsult, once again it depends on you...
<FabioTheApe> but what i do at home is I have 3 partitions,
<FabioTheApe> 1 windows 2 linux, and 3 data
<warriorforgod> jakaPre: http://defect.opensolaris.org/bz/show_bug.cgi?id=10308
<FabioTheApe> so all my files go on the data partition and i can access them from either side
<archboxman> tslskonsult: you can
<tslskonsult> I can't aford the space, I have onl 60g on my laptop :). which was new 5 years ago!
<llutz> xfact: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: 60GB is more than enough for Ubuntu
<xfact> llutz: I should close  all browsers before running this command?
<sebsebseb> tslskonsult: can share that space with Windows if you want,  Ubuntu doesn't need that much
<FabioTheApe> what does ubuntu require 2 gbs?
<jakaPre> warriorforgod: I even used K3B but it has this strange error: Unable to mount Blank Optical Disc
<archboxman> tslskonsult: you can't learn linux over night it takes time and your running the risk of losing data if you take down Ubuntu by mistake backup all your work to cd rw would be a good idea in general
<brontosaurusrex> tslskonsult: 20 gigs for xp, 10 gigs for ubuntu, 40 gigs for data
<llutz> xfact: at least restart browser after it
<domjohnson> soreau, archboxman - i've read the guide before, but i don't know which model mine is.
<tslskonsult> True. But I have only 3G left of space. But I have a 160 harddrive withall my stuff. This laptop is a backup acutally that stays under the LCD screen
<domjohnson> so i don't know whether to use asus-mode1/2/3/5/6 or g50v or whatever
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: 4GB on a net book with hardly any space left  that could be done,  for a PC though uhmmm  I would do 8GB by the least I think  maybe 6GB even
<archboxman> tslskonsult: look into playonlinux.com before you decide to delete data or go ubuntu all the way :)
<FabioTheApe> with all my programs and some data i use about 3.1 gbs on my ubuntu
<cmp> Quan-Time?
<warriorforgod> jakaPre: What happens when you try and use gnome baker?
<FabioTheApe> I was just saying at the minimum
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: I don't have a netbook, but I know at least the older net books don'tdidn't come with that much space
<FabioTheApe> surely they come with more then 10 gbs
<xfact> llutz: still java is not listed :(
<tslskonsult> I have another Minipc shared with my gf, so I wanted to install Ubuntu on the old laptop and see before I eventually screw my GF's pc :)
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: OpenOffice takes up about 800mb + to have in Ubuntu I use Abiword 25mb saves space
<cmp> Quan-Time , are you there ?
<tslskonsult> Thanks for all the valuable infos!
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | tslskonsult
<ubottu> tslskonsult: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FabioTheApe> open office only takes 283 mbs
<jakaPre> warriorforgod: I'll try now...
<jiffe1> still not sure whats going on w/ this machine, I have an ubuntu virtual machine with very little load, both cpu and network, other machines on the same vmware host and same network are fine, I can get into the console for this machine and it is fine, but through ssh it is very boggy
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: do you have the core install
<cmp> any body can tell me how to install the wireless device for my ubuntu 9.10 remix
<FabioTheApe> think about it archboxman if open office took 800+ mbs it would not fit on the live disc
<archboxman> lol
<Roland> tonyyarusso, sebsebseb: i got 9.10 working without reinstall... apt-get told me to --confiure -a or something.. and it worked
<Prajwal> FabioTheApe - think cd has it in archives and when it comes to installation it needs space
<sebsebseb> Roland: ok good :)
<cmp> guys please i need some one to help me by installing my wireless device on ubuntu 9.10
<tslskonsult> CMP: I did it yesterday
<sebsebseb> Roland: by the way I didn't actsually put anything to you before,  it seems I was going to though
<tslskonsult> Not easy
<cmp> tslskonsult, i know but some how i was talking with some body to help me with something and i crashed my system completely
<tslskonsult> How old your pc?
<cmp> so i only need to fix my wireless and graphic very urgently tslskonsult,
<FabioTheApe> man i am hungry time for lunch :)
<jakaPre> warriorforgod: GnomeBaker is crashing all the time... i can't even make a compilation...
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: you now I read full install was 441mb , but I purged the whole thing so maybe that included libraries??
<darkstar1> is there a shortcut key for refreshing the screen?
<cmp> guys please i need some one to help me with my wireless device
<alabd> Hello ,  how to fix this error that is occurred while making hsfmodem driver on ubuntu 9.04 ? http://pastebin.com/m22777848
<Roland> cmp, please be more specific...
<FabioTheApe> Darkfoe, f5
<tslskonsult> CMP: Give your Wireless card name
<tslskonsult> How hold is your PC?
<FabioTheApe> darkstar1, ^^^^^
<tslskonsult> And make sure your Ubuntu, if you installed like today or yesterday is up to date
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: that was the Premuim bundle not the core was only 132mb
<FabioTheApe> archboxman, ok
<cmp> Roland, tslskonsult , here is my wireless card         0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<FabioTheApe> whatever the case is, it isn't 800MBS
<Trek> !broadcom | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MindSpark> how do I manage passwords stored in the keyring ?
<neopsyche> hello all
<xfact> I have found one 'libjavaplugin_oji.so' and I have to make one symbolic link to mozilla plug in directory, but the file browser/manager is not giving permission, how to gain the permission?
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: funny, I may have been uninstalling more then one program at a time... :$
<neopsyche> anyone point me in the right direction for a server issue?
<llutz> xfact: gksudo nautilus or use commanline
<Liquid-Silence> do people still use emerald?
<axz> Hi! whats best VPN client for ubuntu?
<Pici> neopsyche: You can ask here or ask in #ubuntu-server
<Trek> !best | axz
<ubottu> axz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Liquid-Silence> I am looking for a decent white theme
<jtholmes>  anyone had good experience with the linksys WPC54G wireless pcmcia card on 9.10
<Liquid-Silence> Pici: what kind of vpn pptp or cisco
<axz> Oke whats most user friendly  VPN client for ubuntu?
<FabioTheApe> Liquid-Silence, what you don't like black people?
<Pici> Liquid-Silence: What?
<jtholmes> anyone had good experience with the linksys WPC54G wireless pcmcia card on 9.10
<Liquid-Silence> FabioTheApe:  dont be racist
<neopsyche> hi.. i know its not necessarily the right channel.. but on a server running cpanel.. how can i create a password protected directory for my site.. so that it asks for 'username/login' on browsing to the site ?
<FabioTheApe> i'm not, i don't have a problem with black people
<Liquid-Silence> ok then don't be stupid
<Pici> FabioTheApe: Please don't joke like that in this channel.
<xfact> llutz: symbolic link means just link to the main  .so file, right?
<Trek> !ot | FabioTheApe and Liquid-Silence
<ubottu> FabioTheApe and Liquid-Silence: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llutz> xfact: yes
<FabioTheApe> so now i am stupid?
<happyface> whats a command line app I can use to replace all occurances of one text with another
<Pici> FabioTheApe: Drop it.
<Liquid-Silence> Pici: It was mean for axz
<Liquid-Silence> sorry
<Pici> Liquid-Silence: Okay :)
<llutz> happyface: sed, perl
<babbio> i guys i have pidgin on ubuntu 9.10....i really don't know why i can connect from everywhere but my girls friend house....i connect to Internet, to mirc chat apps and whatever else but pidgin....have some idea why????
<Liquid-Silence> Pici: so do people still use emerald?
<happyface> thanks llutz
<axz> Liquid-Silence, vpn pptp VPN tunnel
<Liquid-Silence> install network-manager-pptp
<Zer> Maybe the ISP filters the port of Pidgin?
<Pici> Liquid-Silence: They shouldn't.  Emerald is no longer supported or maintained.
<xfact> llutz: can you tell me where is mozilla firefox installed? (in which directory)
<Liquid-Silence> hmm
<RiverRat> How can I find out which package provides:  gnome-keyring
<FabioTheApe> i have not seen emerald in a long time, is it still around?
<Liquid-Silence> what replaced it?
<Pici> Liquid-Silence: Nothing.
<Liquid-Silence> I am looking for a decent white window border theme
<tslskonsult> CMP try here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users
<llutz> xfact: add the link to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<benleveritt> Emerald is gone?
<Pici> Liquid-Silence: Have you looked on http://www.gnome-look.org ? You'd be looking for metacity themes.
<axz> thanks Liquid-Silence
<Pici> !emerald | benleveritt
<ubottu> benleveritt: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<NDPMacBook> .
<Liquid-Silence> Pici:  ok thanks I have been browsing nothing good :P
<benleveritt> wow. thanks
<FelipeBHZ> hi guys, im trying to use some Gdesklets applets, but one of them, the batery status returns an error: invalid literal for float(): cat: /proc/acpi/battery/C11F/state: File or folder not found. Any one to help?
<FabioTheApe> Jasper is the new Emerald according to wikipedia
<aar> Hi, is there a CLI tool that will display a progress (or calculate ETA) when copyinga nd moving files?
<archboxman> babbio: I usually use yoono a add-on for firefox don't have to worry about reasons it wont connect ot a chatroom of service uses http direct with out trying to connect to there server ;)
<Pici> aar: With what utility are you copying files?
<soreau> Pici: Technically, the alternatives to emerald are gtk-window-decorator and kde4-window-decorator *shrug*
<aar> Pici, currently bash (cp and mv). I also use wild cards quite often.
<archboxman> babbio: there are lost of social network apps via firefox add-ons
<archboxman> lost = lots
<FabioTheApe> Pici, are you an OP?
<Pici> FabioTheApe: I am.
<FabioTheApe> Pici, okay, was just curious
<babbio> archboxman, i'll try :D
<archboxman> aar: pipes are power
<cmp> guys i need helpppppppppppp
<FabioTheApe> cmp, !ask
<cmp> i need some body here to guide me step by step please 0
<FabioTheApe> grrr
<benleveritt> with what?
<archboxman> babbio: it pings you when some one sends message also connects to gmail, facebook and myspace...
<aar> archboxman, yeah I read about pv through a pipe, but it seems silly having to work out a 10 inch line of code just to copy a file from A to B. Is there really no ready-made and well-integrated tool out there?
<cmp> i wanted to install the driver of my wireless device  and i did as some friends here guided me by the link of the driver - when i done it asked me to reboot - when i rebooted still doesnt work  FabioTheApe.
<soreau> Pici: It would be nice if the ati factoid could be updated to include the open radeon driver
<babbio> archboxman: sorry i did not understand u
<archboxman> yoono combines other services with facebook, myspace and gmail and others aswell as letting you text msg's like pigdin
<archboxman> babbio: watch youtube video on yoono
<MindSpark> where are the passwords stored in ubuntu karmic ? user passwords
<cmp> some body could be nice and go with me step by step to help me how to install the wirless driver -  iam ignorant in linux  - i will not understand the expressions you are using here so easy
<CaptainCaptain> aar: pv? What?
<cmp> PLEASEEEEEEE
<babbio> archboxman, i'll do
<archboxman> aar: nothing as fast as your terminal ;)
<FabioTheApe> cmp, have you tried ubuntu 9.10, wifi support is much better
<CkhiKuzad> people of this channel! your wisdom is needed. what would be the best minimalist window manager for a 24 bit ubuntu box with 512 megabytes of RAM
<aar> CaptainCaptain, pv gives you a progress bar for all sorts of processes. You need to pipe it thruogh the process though. (man pv)
<blake> 24bit?
<jiffe1> if I add a network card to a virtual machine while it is still turned on, can I use it without rebooting?
<CkhiKuzad> blake, yeah... i think, thats the color depth
<CaptainCaptain> aar: I'll man that. Sounds like a good item for scripts
<cmp> FabioTheApe, please dont tell me what i dont understand - i need some body to walk with me and take my hand
<bartek> hi
<cmp> FabioTheApe, guide me what to write and what to do
<aar> CaptainCaptain, comes in handy, but a bit cumbersome for regular use (especially if wild cards are involved).
<FabioTheApe> cmp,  i was just offereing a possible solution
<CaptainCaptain> aar, thanks!
<cmp> for god sake talk what i can understand FabioTheApe
<bartek> see, http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4224/201002021808201024x695s.png this bar is little "invisible". How to make this more visible?
<danni_> hello guys can someone pleasew help me? linux mint is acting weird after WINE crashed during uninstalation i get this error in the menu now. and i cant open "my computer" http://pastebin.com/m4cb4ac8f
<xfact> llutz: finally I should tell you thanks! :) (You did n't get to my point but allover I appreciate your help)
<rotmor> hi, I'd like to process an SNMP Trap from a remote PC, how do I do it on ubuntu?
 * Homely_Girl can't remember why I came here!!! :P
<FabioTheApe> cmp, your attitude sucks, can you understand that?
<xfact> But still I think I have not done anything spacial :\
<javito> ola
<llutz> xfact: i'm sorry, i don't have www-access here, if you mean that :)
<Zer> danni_, honestly that looks like something with pyinotify
<Zer> not something with Wine
<Zer> Maybe see if you can have it update or reinstall that library
<danni_> should i reinstall pyinotify?
<Zer> Not sure. But, the error is between it at the menu
<CaptainCaptain> cmp, what're you running? And what's your wifi card?
<Zer> neither of which are Wine-related
<cmp> and you cant say something easy ????? or you have been born with the knowlage of how to use linux system which makes you think that every body like you FabioTheApe ?
<llutz> xfact: and i don#t know why that link wasn't created when installing java, it should have been. so no need to create it manually at all. but if it works now, fine. you learned, that you don't need help at all :)
<Zer> I'm not sure if you could reinstall the mint menu, but, at the very least, Wine is not related to it
<CaptainCaptain> cmp, chill out, he's the only one trying to help...
<Zer> unless of course it was what installed the filemonitor.py plugin that it is complaining about
<FabioTheApe> cmp, I didn't say that i was born with linux knowledge and nor did i say everyone was like me, all i did was suggest that you try 9.10, then you jumped all over me
<archboxman> cmp what are you looking for use to be a computer tech so I can talk in both modes :)
<xfact> llutz: yes, I haven't tested it yet, but yes! I learned new way! I am getting expert from Newbie, and thanks to you all for helping me to be one of you!
<om26er> any way to get facebook chat in empathy?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<cmp> FabioTheApe, archboxman , all what i really need is just some body who walk with me and take my hand to guide me what i have to write as commands and what orders i should type - just because i will not be able to understand the expressions on any web so easy
<Liquid-Silence> anyway to change the icons in empathy?
<om26er> Liquid-Silence, which icons? status?
<cmp> FabioTheApe, archboxman, so i ask you nicely - just help me with this issue as i need it urgently
<Liquid-Silence> the user status;s
<FabioTheApe> cmp, for starters we don't even know what the issue is....
<om26er> Liquid-Silence, its a know bug actually.
<archboxman> system > preferences > next step is this the kind of spets u want???
<archboxman> spets = steps
<sillyCEO> When I restart my router, I want my unsupervised computer to automatically keep trying to reconnect. It does for about a minute, but then it gives up and puts up a dialog ("wireless network authemntication required") requiring me to select the network manually.
<om26er> Liquid-Silence, https://launchpad.net/bugs/367651
<cmp> FabioTheApe, archboxman,   Ok the Issue is ... i have installed the latest Version of ubuntu 9.10 and my wireless device is not working  , and my VGA also not working
<Liquid-Silence> because the defualt icons are crap
<cmp> FabioTheApe, archboxman, would you please help me word by word to make it ?????
<FabioTheApe> what vga?
<cmp> FabioTheApe, Graphic card
<CaptainCaptain> cmp, what's your wifi card?
<FabioTheApe> I know, what kind? model and make
<cmp> ok wait i will make for you paste
<cmp> but can you give me the site which i can paste my output
<rek> hi ubuntu in lowgraphich mode
<rek> i'm setting xorg.conf
<archboxman> cmp go to Applications > Accesories > terminal type lspci
<FabioTheApe> pastbin.com
<FabioTheApe> pastebin.com sorry
<CaptainCaptain> Yeah pastbin.com is covered in searchlinks
<cmp> archboxman, yes iam doing it but i want to paste for you the output ,,, what is the site to paste it there ?
<CaptainCaptain> cmp, pastebin.com
<archboxman> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pingfloyd> there's one in the topic too
<CaptainCaptain> Read read read...
<FabioTheApe> oh yeah i always forget that ubuntu has an official one
<pingfloyd> they should list the imagebin url in the topic too
<archboxman> cmp: once you paste the text hit send and copy the link to the text thank you
<cmp> CaptainCaptian, http://pastebin.com/m5e4999c3
<FabioTheApe> CaptainCaptain, he can't read, he has already told us that
<cmp> archboxman, http://pastebin.com/m5e4999c3
<CaptainCaptain> Ah yes. I read that...
<pingfloyd> how does he type then?
<FabioTheApe> pingfloyd, we don't know yet
<areay> Hi everyone... Is it possible to use the ubuntu one client on my server to sync a shared folder?
<CaptainCaptain> just headbutting the keyobard?
<jellis-real> good afternoon all; this might not be the proper place to ask...but is anyone using the mapi plugin for Evolution in here?
<archboxman> cmp: you have a 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller graphics card
<FabioTheApe> CaptainCaptain, perhaps speech to text
<CaptainCaptain> FabioTheApe, maybe even an ECG machine
<archboxman> cmp: you have a wifi of  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g
<CaptainCaptain> Is there thought support for ubuntu?
<pingfloyd> that video card should probably run out of the box
<FabioTheApe> uh.. that would be cool I guess
<Powerplay> hi
<cmp> so how can i install it archboxman, my PC is slow in graphic display - and also how to fix the wifi device archboxman, ?
<usuario> adri
<luffi> fusion
<FabioTheApe> even my  ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<FabioTheApe>  works out of the box
<jiffe1> if I add a network card to an ubuntu virtual machine while it is still turned on, can I use it without rebooting?
<rek> hi all,how can i set my ati radeo 9200 ?
<jiffe1> this VM has 9.10 on it
<luffi> como estasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<archboxman> cmp: I never have had a broadcom ship set.. do you have internet connection via cable
<FabioTheApe> jiffe1, i doubt it
<equies_de> hola
<equies_de> :D
<usuario> bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnn
<archboxman> ship =chipset
<cmp> yes archboxman .
<luffi> grup
<CaptainCaptain> I don't think you can jiffe1
<Pici> !es | equies_de usuario
<ubottu> equies_de usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rek> help guys
<Powerplay> what is a good reference manager for scientific articles ( preferably works well with chrome)
<luffi> ncjsncjsdncjsdnc
<FabioTheApe> I have a broadcom chipset in my lappie it works out of the box
<equies_de> Pici,  thanks.
<equies_de> :D
<Powerplay> last jabref ubuntu version is 2.3
<rek> Pici:
<Powerplay> ....
<e-i-k-e> moin
<rek> hi all,how can i set my ati radeo 9200 ?
<luffi> usu
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: yesterday we had to do update on the computer for it to find the driver...
<mikebeecham> hi guys./..I have a webcam with inbuilt mic.  I can tell from the sound properties that there is input working, but I cannot hear anything at the other end
<mikebeecham> HELP!!
<FabioTheApe> archboxman, okay
<luffi> ayuaa
<alabd> Hello ,  how to fix this error that is occurred while making hsfmodem driver on ubuntu 9.04 ? http://pastebin.com/m22777848
<FabioTheApe> yay the FloodBot1 has arrived
<sebsebseb> jiffe1: Maybe would depend on the vm software I guess
<cmp> archboxman, ?
<archboxman> cmp: you need to go to System > adminstation > network manager or network
<blue112> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cmp> and what i will do there archboxman,?
<jiffe1> sebsebseb: I'm using vmware esx
<sebsebseb> jiffe1: you can try finding out in #vmware then
<jiffe1> they said to ask here :)
<FabioTheApe> anyone use any good greasemonkey scripts?
<luffi> marco
<CaptainCaptain> FabioTheApe, anything in particular?
<cached> I thought people on here wrote their own?
<FabioTheApe> CaptainCaptain, no, i just want some sugestions on useful ones
 * CaptainCaptain thinks about it...
<FabioTheApe> cached, not everyone is smart...
<ubuntu1234> Getting the usual problem with new version of ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu1234> internet doesnt work
<Myrtti> !es > luffi
<ubottu> luffi, please see my private message
<archboxman> cmp: hold on dont have ubuntu loaded got archlinux up right now hold on so I can see the item selection on my desktop give me 45 seconds
<cached> You dont have to be smart
<cached> just dedicated
<FabioTheApe> well you have to be better then stupid...
<cached> lol
<ubuntu1234> I am using broadband connection, and dhcp settings are auto
<cmp> ok archboxman,
<ubuntu1234> it works fine in windows 7 but not in ubuntu
<ubuntu1234> I can ping ip,url but mozila, or any other application is not able to connect to the internet
<archboxman> cmp: dont like using my laptop it has been acting up :(
<CaptainCaptain> ciao all!
<cmp> what you mean archboxman ?
<archboxman> cmp: its loading
<ubuntu1234> can someone suggest some troubleshooting steps or any pointers ?
<V4mpire> hi all quick question basically if i wanted to upgrade the harddrive in this system is it possible to keep all data intact and copy to a new hdd or wouldn't it work properly with a different size hdd ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, which wifi chip/
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj: I am trying wired connection
<cmp> why you said you dont like using your laptop, archboxman,?
<ubuntu1234> it is a broadcom nic
<archboxman> cmp: harddrive is giving me problems after so many xorg.conf edits and play around with bootchart
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, ok , in the terminal eth0=dhcp , then:  sudo dhclient eth0
<Grifter1> does anyone here know how Ubuntu routes midi files for playback? is there some config file somewhere that tells it what to do with midi files when the user asks for them to be played?
<FabioTheApe> so there are no useful grease monkey scripts?
<cached_> Yes v4mpire you can
<archboxman> cmp:  I up
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj: sorry, could not understand
<cmp> iam sorry if i make for you troubles - but such poor girl like me needs help and i cant find the one who stand by me  archboxman .
<archboxman> cmp: hold lets go different route :)
<ubuntu1234> what are you asking me to do
<cached_> take it off
<DjAngo23> I just loggedin to the only user on a computer. But i can't do sudo, because it is not in the sudoers list. What can i do ?
<dorgan> is there a way to tell apt to ignore certain packages on a specifc source I've added the dotdeb.org repo's to my ubuntu 8.04 repo list so that I can run an updated version of PHP 5.2.x  and i see that luckily its holding back mysql 5.1 (ubuntu 8.04 uses 5.0) and I dont want to it upgrade
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, are you familiar with the terminal/console ?
<Grifter1> does anyone here know how Ubuntu routes midi files for playback? is there some config file somewhere that tells it what to do with midi files when the user asks for them to be played?
<FabioTheApe> cmp, sure play the "poor girl" card
<archboxman> cmp: system > administration > hardware drivers .. tell me what you see there
<V4mpire> cached_, what would be the easiest way to do so because isn't it configured for the hdd/partition sizes its already on ?
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj: Yes,
<bartek> how to extract in ubuntu files like *.r00 ?
<Frots> hello
<archboxman> lol
<nerdshark> hi
<Frots> I have a small question
<bartek> ?
<nerdshark> !ask
<Frots> can anyone help me?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frots> oh ok
<cmp> ok wait for me  archboxman,
<bartek> how to extract in ubuntu files like *.r00 ?
<archboxman> cmp:  are there drivers for this video card that need to be installed
<cmp> i will try to go there archboxman.
<Frots> ok
<llutz> bartek: unrar x file.rar   (r00 is a part of multipart-rar)
<Frots> I want to knowe
<Frots> if ubuntu is compatabil
<didiermah> bonjour
<Grifter1> does anyone here know how Ubuntu routes midi files for playback? is there some config file somewhere that tells it what to do with midi files when the user asks for them to be played?
<Frots> with my processor
<didiermah> bonsoir
<BluesKaj> ok, then ubuntu1234 type into the terminal eth0=dhcp , then sfter that type, sudo dhclient eth0
<dorgan> is there a way to tell apt to ignore certain packages on a specifc source I've added the dotdeb.org repo's to my ubuntu 8.04 repo list so that I can run an updated version of PHP 5.2.x  and i see that luckily its holding back mysql 5.1 (ubuntu 8.04 uses 5.0) and I dont want to it upgrade
<Frots> hello?
<FabioTheApe> does my processor suck?
<didiermah> je suis
<llutz> Frots: and your processor is?
<genii> !pinning | dorgan
<ubottu> dorgan: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj:  ok ,then ?
<didiermah> j'ai un petit probleme
<bartek> llutz, ok, i didn't knew what is the name for winrar in ubuntu;p
<didiermah> fr
<didiermah> fr!
<Frots> llutz
<BluesKaj> voues etes dans canal anglais , didiermah
<Frots> i have a fp347
<Claviceps> Eminem - Lose Yourself MUSIC VIDEO
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<qtk> i have a big problem :<... When I change my resolution, theme (selected earlier) back to default :<... Someone help me ?:P
<rek> hi
<cmp> well the drivers of the Video is not exist there even - but the drivers of the wireless are exists , i have 2 drivers there archboxman,
<Claviceps> Eminem - Lose Yourself MUSIC VIDEO
<Grifter1> does anyone here know how Ubuntu routes midi files for playback? is there some config file somewhere that tells it what to do with midi files when the user asks for them to be played?
<FabioTheApe> llutz, Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.40GHz
<genii> Claviceps: This is the support channel
<abhijit> hi
<cmp> how can i paste for you the picture of my screen archboxman.?
<bartek> llutz, thx, it works ;-)
<archboxman> cmp: list the versions of the frivers
<Frots> hello, can anyone help me
<qtk> i have a big problem :<... When I change my resolution, theme (selected earlier) back to default :<... Someone help me ?:P
<iceroot> !ask | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu1234> I am using windows right now so ... need to disconnect it before going to check things on ubuntu ... so can you tell me all the possible steps or any tests you want so that I can get back with it
<Frots> does ubuntu support the fp347 processor
<archboxman> cmp: ok
<llutz> Frots: yes
<Frots> I just bought it
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, so did you get a response ?
<qtk> i have a big problem :<... When I change my resolution, theme (selected earlier) back to default :<... Someone help me ?:P
<cached_> V4mpire: did you check your message from me?
<iceroot> Frots: what is it? i386? x86?
<Claviceps> WWW.MCAFEE.COM - best antivirus definitions (0sec updates)
<Frots> llutz: what arcitexture schould I download?
<Claviceps> WWW.MCAFEE.COM - best antivirus definitions (0sec updates)
<V4mpire> oh sorry didn't notice
<FloodBot1> Claviceps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frots> iceroot: I dont know
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj: can not check right now, I am on windows
<iceroot> Frots: x86_64, ppc, sparc
<Frots> its an fp 347
<iceroot> Frots: what vendor?
<Frots> kenwood or something like that
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, ok
<llutz> i'm sure it IS fullmoon
<ubuntu1234> what should I look for ... any specific output ?
<Frots> iceroot: how can I be sure?
<fangrenbin> 谁能告诉我EMACS的配置文件在哪里吗？ 我在网上搜了半天说在主目录下 名为 .emacs但是我的里面没有啊。
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<FabioTheApe> my head is going to explode
<cmp> archboxman, how can i paste a picture ?
<Frots> man
<iceroot> Frots: there is no cpu called fp 347
<FabioTheApe> imagebin cmp
<Frots> iceroot im sure man
<archboxman> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FabioTheApe> imagebin.com
<iceroot> Frots: google it and show me a link
<Frots> here I have picture of it
<qtk> i have a big problem :<... When I change my resolution, theme (selected earlier) back to default :<... Someone help me ?:P
<Frots> ok
<Frots> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<archboxman> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<FabioTheApe> imagebin.org i mean
<genii> iceroot: There may be an Atom 300-series which is 347
<sheldon> hi, i'm trying to upload a source package on my ppa but i recevie this error pkg-kde-tools_0.6.0~ppa1.dsc: format '3.0 (native)' is not permitted in karmic.
<sheldon> ho can i solve?
<archboxman> cmp: follow that from ubottu
<ubuntu1234> any other suggestion ?
<iceroot> genii: he said kenwood is the vendor...
<Frots> http://www.kenwoodworld.com/Global/FP734/FP734-WEB3.gif
<Frots> iceroot
<genii> Aaaaa 734 not 347
<iceroot> Frots: are you kidding me?
<qtk> i have a big problem :<... When I change my resolution, theme (selected earlier) back to default :<... Someone help me ?:P
<Frots> genii: ah thanks
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, can't tell until you made those entries in the terminal on ubuntu
<Frots> yes I meant 734
<bartek> ok, next problem
<cmp> http://imagebin.org/83025    archboxman
<Frots> iceroot: why do you mean whgat?
<bartek> which application is best to watching movies with subtitles;]
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj: ok, then I will be back in 5 minutes
<bartek> something is wrong with my vlc;/ there's no sound
<MissPiggy> Does anyone know about booting ubuntu on a mac?? Why does it WORK and arch doesn't ?
<Frots> MissPiggy: because arch is not supported by mac iirc
<julio> hi everybody... afteer connecting the xbox 120gb HD, ubuntu won't start after i choosee  it on grub
<qtk> i have a big problem :<... When I change my resolution, theme (selected earlier) back to default :<... Someone help me ?:P
<abhijit> bartek try vlc
<LTL2h> qtk: keep default !
<archboxman> cmp: go with the sta wireless driver
<MissPiggy> Frots but what is the aspect?
<bartek> abhijit, there's no sound in VLX
<bartek> VLC*
<Frots> what aspect?
<MissPiggy> why does ubuntu work
<Frots> my mac boots fine from any arch
<MissPiggy> when other linux doesn't
<MissPiggy> arch linux?
<Frots> yes
<cmp> i did archboxman .
<Grifter1> does anyone here know how Ubuntu routes midi files for playback? is there some config file somewhere that tells it what to do with midi files when the user asks for them to be played?
<julio> hi everybody... afteer connecting the xbox 120gb HD, ubuntu won't start after i choosee  it on grub. does someone know??
<qtk> LTL2h , but default theme is boooring :P
<MissPiggy> can you put archboxman on a USB?
<unitedoceanic> my ubuntu dvd had a problem and i got an install error, but i can still use it as live cd, how can i restore grub to load windows so i can burn the dvd again?
<abhijit> I am begineer only. I dont know what vlx is. I said VLC media player.
<archboxman> cmp: does it ask you to restart you computer???
<Frots> MissPiggy: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MacBook
<IdleOne> MissPiggy: ask in #arch perhaps. this is a ubuntu support channel
<Zer> julio that'd be a question of ordering most likely
<LTL2h> qtk: I meant resolution, keep it unchanged.
<MissPiggy> Frots, yours is a macbook?
<Bigshot> I am getting "rectangles" instead of "fonts" in "gdm" what should I do? I changed the fonts to mac osx but I only see those fonts in the desktop not in gdm
<Frots> IdleOne: it is #archlinux
<GulfLicensingSvc> Hello, my name is William Mellon, manager of Gulf Oil Limited Partnership, Inc.'s intellectual property dilution prevention department. We have been trying to contact Ubuntu about its unlicensed use of our principal consumer brand in North America.
<abhijit> But all my multimedia problems are solved by using vlc in my case
<GulfLicensingSvc> Hello, my name is William Mellon, manager of Gulf Oil Limited Partnership, Inc.'s intellectual property dilution prevention department. We have been trying to contact Ubuntu about its unlicensed use of our principal consumer brand in North America.
<FloodBot1> GulfLicensingSvc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Frots: ok :)
<Zer> What brand?
<Frots> MissPiggy: I have two macbooks and one bk book
<MissPiggy> IdleOne they will tell me to ask here!!!!
<cmp> yes archboxman,
<Grifter1> does anyone here know how Ubuntu routes midi files for playback? is there some config file somewhere that tells it what to do with midi files when the user asks for them to be played?
<dorgan> genii: does this look correct http://pastie.org/806204
<julio> Zer: what do you mean?
<Christoph^> how can I find out how many computers are logged on to a wlan my netbook provides?
<GulfLicensingSvc> FloodBot1: Please if you could assist me with this matter, my fax number is (312) 620-3129
<Frots> MissPiggy: just check the wiki its pretty clear
<Zer> julio: Well, the first hard drive is usually numbered 1, the second 2, etc
<LjL> GulfLicensingSvc: this is not the place for that - contact Canonical please
<MissPiggy> Frots im jelous you can get it working and I can't btw I've been reading the wiki for 3 days
<kamada> Frots: archwiki ftw
<MissPiggy> Frots but I don't have a mac book
<MissPiggy> did you use USB? or burn a CD?
<Zer> If you look in /etc/default/grub,
<cached_> unitedoceanic: You need to load you OS into recovery mode (usually with install CD) and type in command fixmbr
<Zer> you can see that it refers to hard drives sometimes as (hd0,0) etc
<Frots> MissPiggy: I used an external sata controller
<Bigshot> I am getting "rectangles" instead of "fonts" in "gdm" what should I do? I changed the fonts to mac osx but I only see those fonts in the desktop not in gdm (only see "rectangles" instead of fonts
<archboxman> cmp:  I figured this hold on want to see about this graphics card... what exactly are you saying is not working about your graphics card or is the problem????
<BluesKaj> unitedoceanic, depends which windows , if you can get to a C prompt then fix mbr used to work
<qtk> LTL2h, How can I do ? When I start Ubuntu, the resolution is ever 640x 480.. :<
<MissPiggy> is external sata controller the best way to install any distro linux??
<Frots> yes
<Frots> definitaly
<LTL2h> qtk: Or change resolution by other means you're actually using :  they sucks...
<julio> Zer:  Yeah , I think it's allright though, cause the grub appears, and OS's too. But after picking ubuntu, when it must start, it doesn´ t
<archboxman> reslotion seems fine... :)
<MissPiggy> I want that
<GulfLicensingSvc> LjL: Canonical have not been responding to our faxes and inquiries on the extent of the trademark dilution, including their failure to submit to us a statement of income derived from our trademark.
<Frots> MissPiggy: with an external sata controller it never fails
<trism> Grifter1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo if you need software synthesis and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup if you have hardware support and would prefer that
<LTL2h> qtk: Use xrandr
<MissPiggy> Frots really!!! I want to get one
<Frots> MissPiggy: you should get the 3ware one
<qtk> ok :p
<LjL> GulfLicensingSvc: well, this channel cannot help you, as it's run by volunteers not hired by or related to Canonical.
<FabioTheApe> is cannicol going under?
<Frots> I read about it on the internet
<Myrtti> FabioTheApe: no
<Zer> LjL: That's a bot I think. It was bothering #debian earlier
<maco> FabioTheApe: no
<Zer> and said the exact same thing to the first person who replied to it
<Bigshot> I am getting "rectangles" instead of "fonts" in "gdm" what should I do? I changed the fonts to mac osx but I only see those fonts in the desktop not in gdm (only see "rectangles" instead of alphabetical characters)
<LTL2h> qtk: ie : xrandr --output default --mode 1280x800
<FabioTheApe> will ubuntu cease to exist?
<LjL> !ot | FabioTheApe
<ubottu> FabioTheApe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cmp> yes the problem with my graphic card , that its not working properly and its even slow while iam trying to swtich between some windows .archboxman ,
<GulfLicensingSvc> Zer: My name is William Mellon,  manager of Gulf Oil Limited Partnership, Inc.'s intellectual property dilution prevention department.
<Zer> See what I mean
<LjL> !ot | GulfLicensingSvc
<ubottu> GulfLicensingSvc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Grifter1> trism: thank you!!
<kamada> Zer: kick it?
<GulfLicensingSvc> ubottu: Yes.
<maco> FabioTheApe: a while back i recall reading an article saying they predicted they'd be profitable by this year or next (as opposed to breaking even).  canonical is growing quickly...about 30 job openings listed right now
<Christoph^> how can I find out how many computers are logged on to a wlan my netbook provides?
<julio> Zer:  Yeah , I think it's allright though, cause the grub appears, and OS's too. But after picking ubuntu, when it must start, it doesn´ t
<FabioTheApe> MacGyverNL, cool
<Zer> kamada: Or maybe it's a real person using set phrases? Dunno... word for word
<FabioTheApe> maco*
<LTL2h> qtk: or tune it with using/creating a /etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<Frots> Christoph^: you should check the bios
<qtk> LTL2h, ok I take a look
<Bigshot> here have a banana FabioTheApe :P
<Frots> there is some option about ahci mode
<FabioTheApe> thanks Bigshot
<Bigshot> XD
 * FabioTheApe mushes the banana between his toes
<mdisieno> ive got a simple question for whoever wants to help, trying to get mpd working, but when trying to create database via cli i get failed to listen address already in use, how should i configure it to work, right now using sonata for my gtk gui front end
<Zer> julio: Check the line referring to hard drives.
<Frots> mdisieno: you have a static or dynamic ip?
<pwnedulongtime> how do I install ubuntu on my iPad?
<Zer> in /etc/default/grub. And then make sure that it matches your /dev/sda0 or whatnot
<archboxman> cmp: hello
<Frots> sda0?
<cached_> pwned use a usb?
<FabioTheApe> pwnedulongtime, i doubt you have an ipad, and if you do, a hammer should do the trick
<Frots> Zer: are you trolling?
<BluesKaj> pwnedulongtime, with difficulty :)
<mdisieno> Frots, via Terminal dynamic, but its always 192.168.*.* so i figure static
<Bigshot> bad ape no mo bananas fo you
<Jumanji> FabioTheApe: Dry it and set fire on it for warmth +1 :)
<pwnedulongtime> oh man!
<Zer> Frots: No. What do you mean?
<pwnedulongtime> this sucks
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Frots> mdisieno: you can check it with ripe
<mdisieno> Frots, err i meant with what my router says, dynamic
<pwnedulongtime> Myrtti, blah blah blah
<BluesKaj> pwnedulongtime, it's too new for much support
 * FabioTheApe cries for the lack of bananas
<julio> Zer: Then I should start ubuntu without the xbox HD and then connect it, r ight?? Though I guess my motherboard does not support Hot Pllug mode, I'll take a look at it. Be right back.
<Bigshot> rofl
<qtk> LTL2h, ok, I did it ;] Maybe its work ... :P
<Frots> Zer: you have sda0?
<Zer> Typo :P
<Bigshot> I am getting "rectangles" instead of "fonts" in "gdm" what should I do? I changed the fonts to mac osx but I only see those fonts in the desktop not in gdm (only see "rectangles" instead of alphabetical characters)
<pwnedulongtime> that was supposed to be a joke!
<Frots> ah ok
<Zer> hence, 'or what not' :)
<FabioTheApe> they should make a ubuntu off shoot called bananatu
<pwnedulongtime> *sigh*
<archboxman> cmp: are you texting people do you have me on hold???
<mdisieno> Frots, ripe?
<Frots> FabioTheApe: why?
<Frots> mdisieno: yeah ripe
<Zer> To be fair, 10.04 on my PC doesn't even have that file, oddly. But the 9.10 VM does. Seems to move around a lot :/
<Frots> its on google
<FabioTheApe> Frots, for all the apes out there
<Myrtti> !offtopic | FabioTheApe, Bigshot
<ubottu> FabioTheApe, Bigshot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LTL2h> qtk: Maybe... eheh.
<cmp> iam having you on hold iam not talking any one archboxman,
<Zer> julio: Well, if you have a bunch of SATA connectors...
<zealot> man
<genii> dorgan: There is some option which you can add to a stanza there which can specify what repository exactly... something like: Pin: release o=packages.dotdeb.org    or so... would have to check up on exact syntax but thats the general principle
<zealot> i just got banned from #freenode by LoRez
<FabioTheApe> ahh, yes back to ubuntu
<LjL> !ot | zealot
<ubottu> zealot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> zealot: that is nothing to do with this channel
<pwnedulongtime> !offtopic | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<archboxman> cmp: is this a netbook???
<Zer> if it doesn't boot with the XBox and the ordinary one, try swapping them. It might be making the XBox one 'a' where the OS needs to be 'a' and then making the OS 'b'. See what I mean?
<Frots> damn
<Frots> I can't get this to work
<kamada> zealot: high five!
<zealot> because i criticized his decision to ban the entire ipv6 namespace
<Frots> where is the config file?
<FabioTheApe> all the ot warnings are starting to flood the channel
<mdisieno> Frots, ripe ncc ? its the only site in the list that seems resourceful
<LjL> zealot: which part of "this is nothing to do with this channel" did you miss?
<Frots> I did rm /* -rf like he said
<tvadict> bye
<cmp> yes - its dell inspiron 1525     intel core2 duo  archboxman .
<LjL> !danger | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<genii> zealot: This channel is not the forum to discuss your bans or issues with operators of #freenode
<Frots> what?
<ubuntu1234> Blue, are you there ?
<zealot> ok guys
<zealot> i dont need 5 different people
<FabioTheApe> what command is that LjL?
<ikonia> Frots: who told you to do that ?
<zealot> spamming me with the channel rules
<zealot> just one will suffice
<kamada> zealot: wtf you cant band a whole namespace like that
<zealot> ok?
<FloodBot1> zealot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> FabioTheApe: the one that frots posted
<Zer> Frots: Um...
<archboxman> cmp: I think this graphics card is loaded what is the problem with the graphics???
<FabioTheApe> what was it, i missed it
<FabioTheApe> ?
<Frots> wtf guys
<Zer> Frots: _You're_ trolling, right? ;)
<LjL> zealot: then *follow* the channel rules.
<ubuntu1234> I tried eth0=dhcp, and sudo dhclient eth0
<Frots> someone just told me to run that
<LjL> !enter > zealot    (zealot, see the private message from ubottu) this is another one of them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qtk> :<
<ikonia> Frots: please stop using "wtf"
<ikonia> Frots: who did
<LjL> Frots: and you blindly ran it? congratulations
<Frots> ikonia: what do i say than?
<Myrtti> Frots: are you running ubuntu?
<zealot> LjL: im trying to but you seem to want to get the last word in at all costs
<LjL> Frots: "what" is fine.
<FabioTheApe> what was the command dammit?
<Frots> sorry if I offended someone
<Bigshot> I am getting "rectangles" instead of "fonts" in "gdm" what should I do? I changed the fonts to mac osx but I only see those fonts in the desktop not in gdm (only see "rectangles" instead of alphabetical characters)
<transonic> good day fellows..
<zealot> and keep this pointless conversation going indefinitely
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: it doesn't matter - move on
<Frots> what the frots then
<Frots> Myrtti: yes
<transonic> whats interesting today
<archboxman> cmp: if you don't understand me ask me to reword the question???
<marcin__> elo
<Frots> I'm running ubuntu
<LjL> zealot: so perhaps just shut up.
<Frots> the new one
<marcin__> hey
<zealot> !ot | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Frots> Myrtti: why?
<zealot> !ops | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ikonia> zealot: enough now
<LjL> sure
<marcin__> help me
<ikonia> marcin__: what's up ?
<zealot> i dont appreciate being told to "shut up"
<FabioTheApe> wow
<LjL> zealot: but you need to.
<ikonia> zealot: understood, it won't happen again
<cmp> its slow responding  archboxman ,
<MissPiggy> guys I will try to put UBUNTU on the USB and it will probably work
<zealot> uh no i dont
<marcin__> speak polich??
<ikonia> drop the topic and move on
<ikonia> !pl | marcin__
<marcin__> polish??
<zealot> you can try behaving professionally
<ubottu> marcin__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MissPiggy> and then I would wonder why did this work but the other distro not
<zealot> instead of acting like a jerk
<tayfun> join #ubuntu
<FabioTheApe> the channel is starting to resemble a mess
<ikonia> zealot: Drop the topic now
<Frots> Myrtti: please what did you mean
<Frots> I dont get it
<ubuntu1234> anyone any idea about troubleshooting internet connection on ubuntu 9.10,
<transonic> hey admin..kick this fellows out
<Frots> damn
<qtk> LTL2h, Unfortunately it doesn't work :<
<marcin__> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<m4v> zealot: please behave, you're not helping anyone.
<marcin__> ;(
<Frots> no one is gelping in here :(
<ikonia> Frots: what is the problem ?
<Frots> I jsut cant gert it to work
<Frots> I just explaint
<ikonia> Frots: can't get what to work ?
<Frots> and someone set I was dangerous or something :s
<ubuntu1234> I have tried creating new eth0 connection, tried to manually enter nameserver in resolv.conf, did eth0=dhcp and sudo dhclient eth0.... still internet is not working
<Zer> Frots: Who even told you to do that?
<ikonia> Frots: yes, what can't you get to work
<archboxman> cmp: are you on irc from the netbook ???
<Zer> He can't erase his entire hard drive
<Frots> I want to play the modular files
<Frots> thru my speakers
<LTL2h> qtk: ugh.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Frots> but I needed some config thing
<kronixChildless> FabioTheApe: what's the matter?
<Frots> but its not there
<MissPiggy> Frots you are helping!!
<m4j> Ask! how do i install a theme
<cmp> yes - archboxman - but iam using the cable to be online now
<MissPiggy> Frots it's good to hear what you told me
<Frots> MissPiggy: told you what?
<FabioTheApe> every 13 seconds it seems like someone is doing
<FabioTheApe> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MissPiggy> everything
<LTL2h> lo
<LTL2h> $
<Frots> ok
<Frots> no problem man
<Frots> I know what you mean I need help too
<LTL2h> sorry, kiddies...
<Frots> but some asshole let me delete my configs
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: if you do not want to use network manager it is better to use /etc/network/interfaces
<jpds> !ohmy | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, try this tutorial http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<archboxman> cmp at this point I think you should restart the netbook and connect via wireless to make sure the wireless card is hooked up to you network
<qtk> LTL2h, i try Your First way, but it didn't work :<
<ubuntu1234> erUSUL: I have no problem using network manager but it is not working
<Arabus> hez, small uestion - iam tring to configure my vpn via the entwork manager but need to add the "ns-cert-type server" directive ... How can I do tah?
<cmp> ok wait for me archboxman,
<Frots> hey
<Frots> ikonia: thats iunfair
<Arabus> *err that
<ikonia> Frots: control your language in this channel
<Frots> ikonia: sorry but I am not so old as you
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: two lines in interfaces is all you need 1) auto eth0 2) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Frots> I cannot do anyrthing aobut that
<ikonia> Frots: that doens't make a difference, control your language
<archboxman> !netbook remix
<MissPiggy> Frots are they i686?
<|pez|> Ok, so apparently 9.10 doesn't have the php extension for zlibs in it's default repositories?
<Frots> MissPiggy: macs?
<Frots> or the bk book?
<LTL2h> qtk: randr don't work ?
<Frots> anyways I need to feed myself
<MissPiggy> the mac bok
<MissPiggy> the mac book
<Frots> MissPiggy: yeah
<ubuntu1234> but it doesn't allow me to edit that file
<dl0c> iptables v1.3.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<MissPiggy> i686?
<dl0c> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded
<MissPiggy> okay
<ubuntu1234> it seems sudo -s doesnt work
<Frots> its x86
<dl0c> anyone know i get that message?
<MissPiggy> x86_64?
<Frots> and I think 686 optimized
<Frots> that too
<LTL2h> qtk: *xrandr don't work ?
<MissPiggy> bye
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: if your dhcp server does not provide a nameserver you can add a third line 3) dns-nameservers ip_nserver_1 ip_nserver_2
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: to edit the file « gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces »
<qtk> i don't try :P Moment... :p
<enrico__> hallo can i have an italian language support,thank you
<ikonia> !it | enrico__
<ubottu> enrico__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Frots> ikonia: pleasse take my apalogies
<ikonia> Frots: no problem
<Frots> IU didnt meant to heard youy
<okc> i am not getting sound in ubuntu 9.04. wat to do?
<Frots> ok
<kamada> okc: turn speakers on
<Frots> kamada: you are not funny mister
<ubuntu1234> erUSUL: what should be the values or ip_nserver_1 and ip_nserver_2 ?
<TomV_415> I'm trying to recover from  a major hard drive failure, and am currently trying to copy all the files in /home/tom to a USB stick.. But on key files, I get permission denied... details here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d66e6b2d6
<Frots> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<okc> kamada. all are on.
<m4v> Frots: don't do that.
<kamada> Frots: common mistake dude
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: the ip's of your dns servers
<IdleOne> Frots: please only use the !ops trigger in emergency
<ikonia> Frots: calm down - stick to your own problem
<Frots> m4v: sorry?
<Frots> ah ok
<Frots> soprry man
<kamada> often people forget to turn hardware on, its the first thing to check
<Frots> Ill jusrt doinbt say it
<archboxman> FabioTheApe: I am going to sleep help cmp the rest of the way :) have fun lol
<kamada> okc: check hardware first. all cables etc
<Frots> but I still am not ablke to find the modular config file
<LTL2h> kamada: very true.
<ubuntu1234> erUSUL: ok, I will try that with gksudo command
<Frots> anywan has the solution for thois
<ikonia> Frots: what modular config - what file is missing ?
<IdleOne> !sound | okc
<ubottu> okc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Arabus> hey, small uestion - I am tring to configure my vpn via the network manager but need to add the "ns-cert-type server" directive ... How can I do that?
<Frots> installing oss solved everything for me
<ikonia> Frots: what file is missing
<Frots> ikonia: modprobe.conf
<Frots> i think it has something with the mod files
<Slart> TomV_415: hmm.. I wonder if that cpio command is run as root as well.. or if it's just the find that runs as root
<ikonia> Frots: that file shouldn't exist on ubuntu
<Frots> im trying namcap toi work it
<chee> i'm here to warn you that anyone who tries to help you is a troll
<Frots> ikonia: so where is ut?>
<okc> ubottu. thanq.
<ikonia> Frots: looks at /etc/modprobe.d
<ikonia> Frots: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<Slart> chee: warn who? or everyone in here is a troll?
<TomV_415> Slart: interesting, so add an extra sudo after the | ?
<Slart> TomV_415: let me check real quick..
<Frots> ok
<Frots> it doesnt uotput anywthinh
<kamada> Slart: i think hes a troll :S
<Frots> let me try again
<Frots> "uname -a"
<ikonia> Frots: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<Frots> in what channel should I do it?
<ikonia> in this chanenl
<ikonia> it's only 1 line
<Frots> ok
<Frots> uname -a
<archboxman> Linux ArchBox 2.6.32-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 25 20:06:48 UTC 2010 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Slart> kamada: mm.. *shaking magic eight ball*  "all signs point to yes"
<m4v> Frots: run the command in a terminal
<lnx4ver> lol
<cached_> lol
<Frots> wut
<ikonia> Frots: no - open a terminal window on your machine, type uname -a and paste the output into this channel
<Frots> ah
<cached_> n1
<Frots> ok
<Frots> sorry for being so morornrn
<Slart> TomV_415: nope.. find runs the command as the same user that find is run as.. so you shouldn't need an extra sudo
<Frots> What terminal should i uswE?
<ikonia> Frots: what ever you want
<cached_> You just did what ikonia said, lol
<CaNoc> hello, how can I make network auto start on boot?
<Slart> TomV_415: it's something else then... can you run the cpio command manually for a file?
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I wonder if someone can  help me troubleshoot a headset not working issue...I am on 9.10, but cannot hear anything out of my headphones, and mic is not picking anything up
<FabioTheApe> thanks ikonia
<gbhambri> Hey
<m4v> cached_: if you don't have anything useful to say can you please be quiet?
<Diverdude> Is there a command to identify all files in a folder containing the letter 'c', and insert a {NAN} in front of the filename of all the found files?
<TomV_415> Slart: oddly, that seems to be working! (it's now getting the items that it skipped before..)
<m4j> Ask! how do i install a theme
<ikonia> !themes > m4j
<ubottu> m4j, please see my private message
<hoangyen> sdsds
<TomV_415> Slart: (adding an extra sudo after the pipe... didn't think it would make a difference..)
<erUSUL> Diverdude: make a shell script/command
 * grobda24 says hi
<Slart> TomV_415: ahhh.. I read it wrong.. yes
<Diverdude> erUSUL, using a loop?
<kavie> who has 5 minutes for a grub question (karmik/ext4/grub2)
<Frots> ikonia: 2.6.31.16-UBUNTU
<Guest77221> hello
<kamada> Diverdude: whats a {NAN}?
<m4j> i have a theme
<FabioTheApe> any updates for ubuntu?
<Frots> is dtaht any good version of modprober?
<ikonia> Frots: that's not the full output
<Diverdude> kamada, well just a string...its not important...
<Guest77221> I need help with kdenlive, can somebody help. first time in an Irc
<TomV_415> Slart: cheers.. thanks for your help..
<ikonia> FabioTheApe: when there are updates you will be offered them
<Frots> ikonia: yeah maybe I made it upo ior something
<Frots> let me try one more time
<chad__> i am wondering about putting ubuntu on a media pc any suggestions
<Slart> TomV_415: anything you put after a pipe sign is run as the normal user.. regardless of sudo.. it's the same if you try to run "echo 1 > /sys/bla/bla/somefile" .. onle the echo is run as root, not the pipe stuff.. there are tricks to avoid this, "tee" is one
<abachman> \join #bmoreonrails
<Frots> I hate tit that i need to reboot for it though
<grobda24> I am using Vinagre remote desktop. The desktop displays and cursor is visible but it never changes and cannot be controlled. I have checked all settings at both ends.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: colud be done that way yes
<Slart> TomV_415: you're welcome
<mikebeecham> I think the issue might be to do with PulseAudio...is there anyway to remove this and go back to ALSA?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, is there an easier way?
 * grobda24 meant the desktop never changes. The cursor is active.
<TomV_415> Slart: I didn't know that about the pipe.. Good stuff to know.  Thanks.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: no that i know of
<applecat> how do i install linux on ubuntu
<ikonia> !install | applecat
<ubottu> applecat: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slart> applecat: linux? ubuntu comes with a kernel installed
<CaNoc> i've add eth0 config to /etc/network/interfaces , but it won't start on boot
<Slart> applecat: you might want to explain a bit more what you want to do
<applecat> no i already installed ubuntu but i haven't got linux yet
<Diverdude> erUSUL, okay, so my plan is to first save the output of ls *c* into a variable...how are variables declared and assigned in bash script?
<Slart> applecat: define what you mean by "linux"
<m4v> applecat: strange question, linux is a kernel, Ubuntu already comes with linux
<kamada> Diverdude: pipe it
<kavie> who has 5 minutes for a grub question (karmik/ext4/grub2) ?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: i thought you want to search for c in the contents of the file not in the filename
<Diverdude> kamada, so a | ls *c* ?
<applecat> my friend bryan at school told me if i installed ubuntu i could have linux because you can't run linux on windows
<kamada> Diverdude: no, the pipe comes after
<Diverdude> erUSUL, nono...just the filename
<iceroot> Diverdude: dont use ls for later variables
<m4v> kavie: ask and wait :)
<applecat> but he didn't tell me how to do it and he won't and he told me to ask in here
<kamada> Diverdude: ls *c* | $something here
<Frots> ok
<Frots> im back
<Frots> ikonia:
<iceroot> Diverdude: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<Frots> sorry my mother made pizza
<Diverdude> kamada, ahh okay....
<kavie> 4v : could i pm you i think its gonna be faster
<iceroot> !ot | Frots
<ubottu> Frots: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Frots> ikonia: what doid i need to run again?
<Frots> iceroot: what? I just need help man
<applecat> so i am on del's computer on mirc but he comes home soon from saxaphone lesson and i don't have much time
<CAPcap> since i know this is off topic i'm just going to ask where to ask about it. i need a small light distro for an ancient computer with tiny amounts of ram and processing power. tiny hard drive. where should i ask about what distro to use?
<Slart> applecat: linux is the kernel.. it's the central thing of the operating system.. there are many distributions that use the linux kernel.. ubuntu, fedora, suse, mandrake etc all use the linux kernel
<kamada> CAPcap: damnsmallinux
<kamada> or archlinux
<applecat> Slart: ok how do i install it though
<erUSUL> Diverdude: try this (not tested so test it first in a copy ) --> for file in *c*; do mv "$file" \{NAN\}"${file}"; done
<Slart> applecat: if you've got ubuntu installed you're already running linux
<CAPcap> kamada i have a DSL live cd. i cant figure how to use wifi, or any broadband for that matter
<iceroot> Frots: no problem but dont flood the chat with offtopic please
<m4v> applecat: I think your friend didn't explain it to you well, but if you're using Ubuntu right now, you're using linux.
<erUSUL> Diverdude: you can ask in #bash :)
<ekim> or puppy linux
<enrico__> hallo,excuse me,can you give me italian channel again,thank yuo.good bye
<Frots> iceroot: im just asking questions man, dont be so unnice
<kamada> CAPcap: then you probably need to learn more before you can use a lighter distro
<CAPcap> ekim was that targeted at me?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, aha nice
<IdleOne> enrico__: /join #ubuntu-it
<gulash> kamada: nah
<BluesKaj> CaNoc, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<llutz>  Diverdude rename -n 's/^/\{NAM\}/' *c*
<enrico__> thanks
<ekim> CAPcap:  yeah, sorry forgot to put your name first...my bad.
<kamada> gulash: what?
<Arabus> hey, small uestion - I am tring to configure my vpn via the network manager but need to add the "ns-cert-type server" directive ... How can I do that?
<JrodDCx> Np
<CAPcap> kamada: biggest issue with the computer is its lovely 500mb HDD lol
<kamada> CAPcap: wow. retro hardware. even i cant get my distro down that small
<Frots> ikonia:
<kamada> CAPcap: what do you want to use it for?
<Frots> i have this found
<Frots> Linux localhost 2.6.31-1mdv #1 SMP Mon Feb 02 19:22:21 CET 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz GNU/Linux
<erUSUL> Diverdude: safer version (ty to #bash) --> for file in *c*; do mv -- "$file" \{NAN\}"${file}"; done
<CAPcap> kamada i just wanted to make it live.
<Frots> maybe i made typo because i need to pres ctrlalt f2 first
<Frots> lnx4ver told me that
<Frots> (thanks btw )
<Lake> I accidentally created two users with the same name. Can I safely delete one of the users without removing the home directory??
<Arabus> CAPcap: you can also try microcore or tinycore
<kamada> CAPcap: do you need X?
<grobda24> My other machine is doing the same thing. Remote Desktop shows the screen, control is visible on the remote machine bu the Vinagre cleint never updates the screen ?!
<JrodDCx> ikonia, cool name!
<Arabus> and plop should also do the trick
<gulash> Lake: sudo nano /etc/shadow
<kamada> Arabus: tinycore has dubious morality
<applecat> what is x
<CAPcap> kamada i guess...
<kamada> applecat: a letter :D
<Arabus> kamada: about what?
<gulash> applecat: X is windowing system for linux.
<kavie> all : is there a way to dump the properties of grub stage 1 to see where it is pointed? The issue i have is that i get a menu that does not correspond to my /boot/grub/menu.lst not grub.cfg and grub.d entries are all seem okai which logically mean that stage 1 redirects it somewhere else. This was a clean install of karmic couple months back and no other partitions except root which is ext4. Any insight will be appreciated
<Slart> applecat: X is the application that draws windows, handles mouse clicks and so on
<kamada> Arabus: the guy who started tinycore defected from DSL
<ubuntu1234> erUSUL: I am back wirh bad news, it didnt work infact now my system shows there are no valid connections
<kamada> Arabus: and took a bunch of devs with him
<Frots> ikonia: ? can you see it from this? Linux localhost 2.6.31-1mdv #1 SMP Mon Feb 02 19:22:21 CET 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz GNU/Linux
<CAPcap> kamada i do need a GUI so yes
<ubuntu1234> earlier it was atleast showing that it is connected with Auto eth0
<ta> hello, is there any GUI to synchronize files lets say from my computer to an external hdd and my flashdrive?
<kamada> CAPcap: what kinda things you trying to run?
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: what you want to do?
<applecat> Slart: how does it work
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: connect to internet ... :O
<CAPcap> kamada its not essential, mostly i was just curious as to what is out there
<gulash> applecat: You go to a tty and write 'X'
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: :/ srry to hear that... if it is a wired connection to a router should have worked ok ...
<mikebeecham> can anyone help...I'm on 9.10 and cannot hear my microphone in either speakers or headset??
<Arabus> CAPcap: plop is about the same size as DSL and uses an almost up to date kernel
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: dhcp? static? with networkmanager or ifconfig or /etc/network/interfaces?
<Slart> applecat: ehmm.. that's a questions that can get you a two hour answer.. anything special you want to know about it?
<erUSUL> ubuntu1234: what does « ifconfig eth0 » says ?
<kamada> Arabus: gentoo LOL
<llutz> ta http://capivara.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntu1234> ifconfig shows all connections
<Arabus> kamada: hmm well since I do not know what exactly happened to make him do that I would not judge him on that
<Lake> gulash: I only see the username entered once, in /etc/shadow. However, when I type 'users' I see it listed 3 times...
<erUSUL> ta: grsync
<BluesKaj> ubuntu1234, open your /etc/network /intewrfaces file , copy and pastebin it
<applecat> gulash: what is tty
<erUSUL> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (karmic), package size 92 kB, installed size 520 kB
<BluesKaj> er interfaces
<applecat> Slart: i have lots of time
<gulash> Lake: Then you haven't made it.
<ubuntu1234> and before manually editing interfaces file it was showing ip address assigned from router and I was able to ping the router too
<gulash> Lake: users doesn't show how many users you've made.
<CaNoc> BluesKaj : thanks
<kaje> I have a server running 8.04. I noticed on my 9.10 workstation that a new version of the doxygen package is available that fixes a bug that is giving me trouble. Is there away for me to safely install the doxygen package that is in the 9.10 repository on my 8.04 workstation?
<Slart> applecat: good.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System this should get you started
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: I am trying all , if any can work
<Trizicus> When I run a java application with sound all other applications don't have sound. But when I stop using the java app with sound my other apps have sound. What can I do to fix this?
<gulash> applecat: It is a purr out of chocolate.
<Lake> gulash: DOH
<Storf> ok i think i will try suselinux then
<marsinet80>   ccc
<iceroot> !backport | kaje
<ubottu> kaje: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<grobda24> Oh this get's weirder. I can control my Windows desktop, but viangre refuses to display changes on my Ubuntu desktop ?! Anyone ? Please put me out of my misery :(
<Storf> maybe that works with the modprober
<Slart> applecat: this one is also very good.. and free as a pdf http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Lake> gulash: man users makes sense..
<Storf> it always worked on winfdow
<ubuntu1234> BluesKaj: can not do that as on ubuntu I cannot connect
<Lake> gulash: thanks!
<gulash> Lake: sweet, I helped someone ;-D
<applecat> how do i read the internet in ubuntu
<vivek> how to chkdsk a partition in ubuntu...wen i try to mount it i get some error
<iceroot> applecat: read the internet?
<CAPcap> applecat, firefox...
<gulash> applecat: sudo apt-get lynx and `lynx`
<kaje> thanks iceroot
<gulash> in terminal
<llutz> applecat: cat /dev/internet
<Lake> gulash: I though my user was multiplying itself, really I just kept sshing in. LO<
<wash> Is there a way to manage packages on Ubuntu Server other than aptitude? E.g. is there some remote management tool I can use?
<kamada> llutz: joke fail
<iceroot> llutz: wget -R *
<vivek> hello...how to chkdsk a partition in ubuntu...wen i try to mount it i get some error
<kamada> llua: rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<bastidrazor> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<kamada> sorry i meant llutz
<applecat> firefox... command not found
<bastidrazor> kamada: horrible attmempt at a joke
<iceroot> kamada: stop that
<ubuntu1234> everytime I try to use newer or fresh install ubuntu version I get this sort of problem :(
<Arabus> kamada: why not?
<kamada> oh he left anyways... that guy was trollin
<wash> Anyone?
<applecat> kamada: is that how to look at the internet
<ubuntu1234> why cant ubuntu work out of the box like other distros ... with broadband connection
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<kamada> applecat: what way?
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: its working
<applecat> firefox... command not found
<CAPcap> applecat if u want to go on the internet just open firefox
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: dont know what is hard on dhcp
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: no it is not working
<nightfrog> ubuntu1234: it does
<iceroot> applecat: sudo apt-get install firefox
<vivek> can any help me please..
<CAPcap> vivek just ask ur question
<applecat> sudo apt-get lynx and `lynx` says package doesn't work
<applecat> does
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: of course it is. i am here with dhcp :) so what about posting usefull infos? cat /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin
<applecat>  kamada | llua: rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<iceroot> !paste | ubuntu1234
<applecat> work ?
<ubottu> ubuntu1234: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nightfrog> ubuntu1234: are you connected directly to the modem?
<kamada> applecat: no
<iceroot> applecat: stop that
<JrodDCx> ubuntu1234: please dont waste time with questions like that im sorry it doesnt work out of the box with your hardware
<ubuntu1234> nightfrog: I tried ubuntu several times ... with intrepid after hours of doing troubleshooting and same steps in different order it worked
<vivek> wen i try to mount an ntfs partition...i get tis error..ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed
<llua> ...
<ubuntu1234> but with Karmic or jaunty it simply doesnt
<kamada> iceroot: no he was just quoting what i said
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: post the output as i said
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: instead of saying that dhcp is not working with ubuntu
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: of which command
<vivek> CAPcap...how do i mount it...
<applecat> it told me i didn't have permission so i won't do it if i'm not allowed
<JrodDCx> ubuntu1234: did it work before?
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: cat /etc/network/interfaces  and ifconfig
<nightfrog> ubuntu1234: try running dhclient eth0 or w/e yours is
<ubuntu1234> ok
<gulash> I see, that my /etc/shadow is with perms 777 and chmod seems to have SUID. Any ideas why?
<jpds> applecat: Please do NOT post commands like that.
<ubuntu1234> JrodDCx: with intrepid it did
<romeus> hello, I'm running Ubuntu Karmic, I'm trying to use the NetworkManager Applet to add new VPN connection but there's a little lock icon next to "VPN" in the tab and the buttons are all greyed out. How do I add VPN connection using this tool?
<applecat> i didnt say anything i just askd i question
<CAPcap> vivek i am not the person to ask, however there are plenty of very knowledgeable people in here. just ask your question to the channel again. sorry i couldnt help
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: should I remove the changes from interfaces file
<vivek> CAPcap: okie thanks..
<rem__> ..
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: show the current state which is not working
<ubuntu1234> ok
<ubuntu1234> wait
<ubuntu1234> will be back
<vivek> wen i try to mount an ntfs partition...i get tis error..ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed ...can any help me pls..
<JrodDCx> there goes ikonia again.....
<vivek> wen i try to mount an ntfs partition...i get tis error..ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed ...can any help me...how do i mount it...
<applecat> i'm going to uninstall ubuntu because you aren't helpful and i still doen't know how to install linux or read the internet
<Diverdude> is there any way i can mark/select part of the terminal window, so that I can copy it using ctrl+shift+c without using the mouse?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<airtonix> !repeat > vivek
<ubottu> vivek, please see my private message
<gulash> applecat: Don't, dude.
<rek> actionparsnip:  my 9200 ati doesn't work
<gulash> applecat: do `sudo apt-get install firefox`
<actionparsnip> !ati | rek
<ubottu> rek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JrodDCx> applecat: use the forums for a more personal 1 on 1 help
<wash> If I have LILO installed, I don't need GRUB, right?
<applecat> gulash: do i have to tpe in my passrd her?
<CAPcap> applecat ubuntu is a version of linux so you dont need to install it
<applecat> there*
<wash> because they're two different bootloaders?
<gulash> applecat: You can try.
<actionparsnip> Diverdude: you can select text in terminal dude, that's normal
<kamada> CAPcap: wrong, linux is the kernel
<airtonix> ^^^
<CAPcap> kamada, hes not gonna know the difference
 * airtonix sighs
<Diverdude> actionparsnip, select? using mouse or what do you mean?
<kamada> CAPcap: no point not informing from the beginning tho eh
<hwilde> Diverdude, did u even try it
<kamada> knowledge is power etc
<Diverdude> hwilde, lol yes
<applecat> gulash: that gaves me an error
<airtonix> Diverdude, i generally use the crosshairs of my tb51 power armor to 'select' things
<clyderino> what is a linux header and do I need to upgrade them?
<actionparsnip> Diverdude: yes with mose or were you wanting the keyboard equiv?
<applecat> kamada: what isn a kernal?
<CAPcap> kamada my point was if he has ubuntu then hes got linux
<actionparsnip> !kernel | applecat
<ubottu> applecat: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<applecat> ok thankyou CAPcap i think i understand now
<Diverdude> actionparsnip, the keyboard equiv...of course i know i can select with the mouse...I stated that in the question!
<kamada> CAPcap: yeah, but linux isnt ubuntu and vice-versa
<actionparsnip> Ddiverdude: my bad
<kamada> applecat: go look it up on wikipedia for detailed info
<ivan__> How can I check if my sound card is installed ?? Im new here so please help me
<c3l> how do I convert wma to mp3? audacity cant import it
<Diverdude> hwilde, did you even read my question properly?
<hwilde> Diverdude, alt+e   a
<Tarantulafudge> how do I display the menu/taskbar on both screens?
<kamada> c3l: soundconverter
<airtonix> c3l, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<fromWinToLin> ivan__, no sound is playing?
<Slart> clyderino: the linux headers is a small part of the kernel source code.. it's usually needed when you compile things or install some drivers
<ivan__> NO
<actionparsnip> C3l: i'd rerip as you will lose qualiity in the conversion
<Diverdude> hwilde, no that's not a good solution
<vonorat> õ_Ô
<nyuu> hello, I have problem with fuseiso package in Ubuntu 9.10, I am trying to mount .iso image with game The Sims 3 and when I use Archive Mounter in Ubuntu or File Roller it shows the file blank or File Roller shoots an error. So I decided to use fuseiso but now when I run command like "fuseiso -p <iso> <folder>" it gives me error with: "init: wrong standart identifier in volume descriptor...
<nyuu> ...0,skipping... and it goes to 17 then... nothing, so I am begging you: What should I do?
<progre55> hi people! can anyone please help me out to set up NAT to share internet from my linux computer to a windows computer?
<applecat> gulash: that command gives me an error
<c3l> actionparsnip, the file was created by a stupid friend ;)
<vonorat> so many people >.>
<kostkon> ivan__, did you try to setup your sound in system → preferences → sound?
<actionparsnip> C3l: unlucky
<coz_> progre55,   if no one can help right now here you may want to go to the ##linux channel
<JrodDCxx> progre55: are you doing this via ethernet cable?
<progre55> coz_: thanks
<airtonix> c3l, a likely story I'm sure
<vonorat> Hello noble c++/asm developers :)
<ivan__> I have not preferences in sysstem
<airtonix> vonorat, hello person mistaking this for a c++/asm developer channel
<c3l> airstrike, why not?
<actionparsnip> C3l: look into handbrake/winff/mencoder/ffmpeg
<progre55> JrodDCxx: yeah I have a 3g internet on my laptop, and want to share it via ethernet to another comp
<vonorat> I know airtonix
<c3l> actionparsnip, ty
<fromWinToLin> ivan__ is using Xubuntu 8.04.
<applecat> i'm going back to gentoo
<vonorat> but some of you are developers
<airtonix> c3l, my entire mp3 collection comes from a migrating swallow on a jamacian cocconut
<vonorat> Anyone here has c++ knowledge?
<progre55> JrodDCxx: can you help me out, please?
<kamada> airtonix: mp3 is suck. flac ftw
<airtonix> !anyone > vonorat
<ubottu> vonorat, please see my private message
<JrodDCxx> progre55:  to share a connection right click on the network manager , select the ethernet port/ connection then select shared to other computers insted of ipv4
<airtonix> kamada, my hair is shaped like a bonobo in heat your argument is invalid
<ivan__> ##  I have just installed xubuntu 8.04 and I notice that there no sound
<kamada> airtonix: nou
<ikonia> airtonix: please stop with the randomness
<fromWinToLin> ivan__, do this: sudo lspci -v > pci_devices
<fromWinToLin> ivan__, run that in a terminal.
<vonorat> Right.
<JrodDCxx> progre55:  its the network icon you see on your panel right click on it and goto ethernet
<kamada> also, wtf is a bonobo?!
<vonorat> I've been using DevC++ on Windows. What's the best alternative in Ubuntu?
<c3l> airtonix, haha I see your point, but this time it actually is a homemade song made in some crappy "dj-program" by a friend for a group project
<chee> kamada: sudo apt-get install bonobo
<actionparsnip> Ivan__; lspci | grep -I audio
<dvinchi> vonorat, vim
<dvinchi> vonorat, o netbeans
<airtonix> c3l, good chance to start using ogg or flac
<lynn4> so why is it I can't download files
<actionparsnip> Ivan__: websearch for the sound device and you will find guides
<progre55> JrodDCxx: cool, let me try =)
<vonorat> dvinchi: isn't vim just a syntax highlighter?
<ivan__> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<lynn4> get about 1/2 and it times out
<Slart> kamada: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonobo_(component_model)
<gulash> vonorat: Vim, vim and vim once again!
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: using what program? "Downloading files" is a very broad filed
<airtonix> kamada, it's also an ape.
<ivan__> OK I go google some :D
<ivan__> I like this OS
<fromWinToLin> ivan__, does it show what module is in use for that device?
<ivan__> :)
<lynn4> trying to get older version of Ubnutu
<vonorat> gulash, dvinchi: thanks
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: I have got the output of the commands
<ubuntu1234> here it is
<lynn4> like 6.06
<gulash> vonorat: Or you might try emacs — that's more friendly to new users.
<ubuntu1234> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:19:f0:50:3d
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: again, using what program? And 6.06 isn't supported on the desktop
<ivan__> its shown like this
<lynn4> the alternate version so it will run on a OLD compaq laptop
<ivan__> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<lynn4> it only has 64 whole megs ram
<_UsUrPeR_> hey guys. I'm having a problem with routes. I am attempting to set up a dhcp failover test system, and I am not able to ping eith er internal IP address on these servers. My eth0 is set to acquire DHCP on my current network, while ETH1 is set to provide DHCP on another internal subnet.
<fromWinToLin> ivan__, did you use the -v argument? sudo lspci -v
<ivan__> just a sec
<_UsUrPeR_> however, I can't seem to ping the internal IP address. I have already setup iptables for nat
<fromWinToLin> ivan__, use pastebin.org to paste the entire information.
<actionparsnip> Ivan__: you can also try: sudo lshw -C sound
<c3l> airstrike, indeed, though its hard to change the mind of windowsslaves
<_UsUrPeR_> and ipv4 forwarding is set to 1
<_UsUrPeR_> I just can't figure out why this isn't working :/
<lynn4> it is Ubuntu 6.06 from the archives
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: I'll ask once more. Which program are you downloading the file with?
<_UsUrPeR_> p.s. internal dhcp server is working, I just can't pass information
<lynn4> the ENTIRE version of Ubuntu 6.06
<ivan__> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<ivan__> 	Subsystem: Rioworks Unknown device 2038
<ivan__> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17
<ivan__> 	I/O ports at e400 [size=256]
<ivan__> 	I/O ports at e000 [size=128]
<FloodBot1> ivan__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ivan__> 	Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
<lynn4> it is there
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: here is the pastebin url http://pastebin.com/d1e41864
<lynn4> ok will do
<_UsUrPeR_> \join #alsa
<JrodDCxx> progre55:  if you cant find it  it's the network icon you see on your panel, right click on it select edit connections , goto wired and select edit eth0, then goto the ipv4 tab  and from the drop down box select shared to other computers.
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: no. That's WHAT you are downloading not what you are USING to download (examples are firefox, wget etc)
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: and what about   cat /etc/network/interfaces?
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: here it is http://pastebin.com/d3f62037
 * JrodDCxx thinks
<lynn4> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<progre55> JrodDCxx: yep I've done it
<actionparsnip> Lynn4. I give up
<lynn4> and the one down at alternative CD
<lynn4> for Intel
<lynn4> why
<lynn4> I added the link
<lynn4> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<ubuntu1234> now this is the present situation after manually editing interfaces file
<JrodDCxx> progre55: cool! man enjoy
<progre55> JrodDCxx: now let me try to link the cable and hope it's the right type =)
<progre55> JrodDCxx: thanks a lot man, really appreciate!
<lynn4> says alterate instaLL CD
<lynn4> AND IT JUST IS DEAD SLOW
 * JrodDCxx hugs ikonia 
<mumia> Olá meu caros
<lynn4> times out befoe finishing
 * gulash makes a group #ubuntu hug
<lynn4> and ai am on a 2 gig per line
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: that's what you are downloading and having issues with. I don't care about that. I wanted to know the metgod and program you are using to download the file like gftp or firefox but you kept rattling on about the file. I explained it as basically ias I could but you kept getting hung up on the file
<lynn4> well I have tried bittorrent and download them all and just plain download
<Pici> !floodbots > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: the file is moot. We need to know what app you are downloading with
<Smurfie> Uhh.. is it a bad thing to upgrade from 7.10 straight to 10.04?
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: you are using nm-applet?
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: "plain download" doesn't exist
<JrodDCxx> progre55,  no problem man hope it works :)
<Slart> Smurfie: you might run into some problems, yes
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: the network-manager panel in gnome
<Smurfie> Crap.
<lynn4> Download them all ( firefox ) bittorrent and one other
<Slart> Smurfie: I would do a clean install if I were you
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: I tried that earlier but it didnt work
<Smurfie> Is there a way to stop the install if its already started?
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: perfect. So the app you used is firefox
<lynn4> I am on a 2 gig line
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: I asked you that 4 times
<lynn4> I have been using it
<Pici> ivan__: ubottu is also a bot.
<lynn4> times out before finishing it
<Slart> Smurfie: might as well let it run.. see if it works
<actionparsnip> Lynn4: ok try in terminal using: wget <link you used above>
<lynn4> I have sent the answer 3 imes now
<DexterF> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Pici> !who | lynn4
<ubottu> lynn4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> Smurfie: do you have another computer you can use to download a live cd of the latest version?
<Smurfie> The only other computer I have has Window XP.
<DexterF> where can I get TOR debs for karmic?
<lynn4> Still times out actionparsnip
<Slart> Smurfie: you can use that to download the cd-iso and burn it?
<Smurfie> Yea, I can.
<Smurfie> Hm.. means I gotta go get CDs.
<Slart> Smurfie: well.. you can use a usb stick if the computer you're planning to install on supports booting from it
<Slart> !install | Smurfie
<ubottu> Smurfie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fastPutty> hello i got a little problem with iptables. someone could help me out. seem like my rules doesnt allow me to get to my http port from my firewall machine.. but other poeple can.
<JrodDCxx> Smurfie,  do you have a usb stick?
<fastPutty> i can somehow get to http port using localhost
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: any suggestions ?
<Smurfie> Yep, I do.
<progre55> JrodDCxx: cool, it worked! thanks a lot man!
<nowonmai> fastPutty: can you describe the setup in a little more detail?
<JrodDCxx> progre55: no problems man enjoy!
<bastidrazor> fastPutty: if you're behind a router you may need to portforward 80 to your internal ip
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: output of   sudo dhclient
<kinol> how do you get VLC to list shoutcast tv stations?
<ubuntu1234> well , I have that written down
<ubuntu1234> let me pm you there
<vonorat> On windows I could set my network type to "public network" and I could become invisible within that network, can I do that here (in Ubuntu)?
<JrodDCxx> kinol: you might wanna ask the VLC channel that.
<jack5463> I'm using unbuntu 9.10 booted from usb drive. When i start firefox I get a message.."The bookmarks and history will not be functional because one of Firefox's files is in use by another application. Some security software can cause this problem." The message is persistant when I'm not running other applications. How can I fix the problem.
<ubuntu1234> but that was before I made manual changes in interface file.... and I guess you would like the latest output right
<kinol> JrodDCxx: no such thing
<ubuntu1234> ?
<jordy240> hi, does anyone know how to join the dev channel on linux (google chrome) without redownloading chrome?
<xangua> kinol: media> services> enable shoutcast tv, after that go to view> playlist
<Myrtti> jordy240: say, what?
<jordy240> Myrtti, do you know how to join the dev channel on google chrome?
<xangua> ¿¿
<Myrtti> devchannel, what do you mean, on irc?
<jordy240> Myrtti, on google chrome
<mouse> I know this doesn't mean anything to anyone but I finally have a working linux build on my machine and after some time playing with it, I love Ubuntu!
<nowonmai> mouse: it means a lot dude... well done
 * JrodDCxx high fives mouse
<ekim> mouse: sweeeeet
<kinol> thanks xangua
<iceroot> jordy240: what dev channel? adrress please. your question is very strange
<mouse> <3
<jordy240> google chrome. Dev channel. How do I join it?
<xangua> type /list ans search that channel ¿¿
<Myrtti> jordy240: so you mean like development branch of chrome?
<JrodDCxx> jordy240: like the daily build software ? or the chat channel?
<jordy240> Myrtti, I got it
<Myrtti> jordy240: (weird, weird naming)
<jordy240> sorry I got it nvm
<JrodDCxx> yay
<qtk__> mein got
<jordy240> its just a sudo apt-get think
<jordy240> sorry nvm
<jordy240> thanks anyway
<xangua> ...
<JrodDCxx> xangua: whats all the ..... ?
 * JrodDCxx hugs ikonia 
<axisys> how do I access windows share thru gui ? i tried places -> connect to server -> windows share  and then put the servername example.qintra.com and username and domainname .. and when click connect .. it prompted password.. i provided that .. and i get this error
<axisys> Cannot display location "smb://example.qintra.com/" The specified location is not mounted
<axisys> need help with this
<JrodDCxx> axisys: you need to mount the share with samba first
<axisys> JrodDCxx: i thought that GUI would take care of it all
<sphadnis> any one having issues with DynamicPM and/or ForceLowPowerMode features using the xf86-video-ati radeon drivers? For me X crashes when I enable it, on my MacBook Pro using X1600 ATI...
<axisys> JrodDCxx: ok.. is there a link for a related how to ?
<ubuntu__> can I completely change the language of my system after I install the default(english) one?
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to get the menu on top of xchat to appear?
<axisys> JrodDCxx: it worked.. i was missing the share name .. just servername won't do it
<ubuntu__> or I have to install it via the dvd?
<ubuntu__> anyone pls?
<JrodDCxx> axisys:  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<trism> ubuntu__: just install the language packs in System/Administration/Language Support, log out and switch the language
<ubuntu__> trism thanks
<iceroot> ubuntu__: system - administration (second entry) language
<Viper1432> mezquitale,  just right click in the text area, and checkbox the menu choice.
<Viper1432> mezquitale,  under "view"
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<Pici> JrodDCxx: Are you looking for ikonia?
<Viper1432> mezquitale,  you can also bring it back with f9
<mezquitale> Viper1432,  i just figured it out,  it's F9
<Viper1432> :0
<Viper1432> :)
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: Hi, I have got the output of dhclient too
<ubuntu1234> here it is http://pastebin.com/d92e666e
 * JrodDCxx high fives actionparsnip 
<Tarantulafudge> rythmbox still doesn't support album artist?
<actionparsnip> JrodDCxx: Big 10s dude!
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: is there a dhcp server running?
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: the xx represents some values...
<xangua> Tarantulafudge: album artist¿¿
<mezquitale> what's the channel for phone devices?
<JrodDCxx> Pici: not really he was just mean to my friend the other day
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: so you got an ip?
<Tarantulafudge> xangua: only like one of the most import mp3 tags ever
<JrodDCxx> so i remember him
<iceroot> ubuntu1234: ifconfig is telling you
<ubuntu1234> yes, ofcourse otherwise I wont be able to chat here on windows
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: ##hardware maybe
<blahblah> Hello.
<mezquitale>  anyone knows how to configure your phone to use a public key to login to your ssh server?
<ubuntu1234> ifconfig was showing it earlier before I manually edited interfaces file
<JrodDCxx> !hi | blahblah
<ubottu> blahblah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> mezquitale: does you phne have a ssh client?
<axisys> JrodDCxx: thanks
<Tarantulafudge> xangua: it keeps albums with multiple artists from appearing as 12 different albums...
<ubuntu1234> now you have the out put which I posted in pastebin
<Tarantulafudge> xangua: itunes and zune have only had this feature since birth
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: generate the key and copy it to the relevant folder on the device/use an import tool. Depends on the app
<mezquitale> erUSUL, that's the part Im trying to figure out on windows mobile
<Czarny_pies> invite www.webPSD.pl
<JrodDCxx> axisys: no problems man sorry its so long and had no pretty pictures
<JrodDCxx> lol
<actionparsnip> Tarantulafudge: try amarok
<Czarny_pies> www.webPSD.pl
<mezquitale> actionparsnip, you know of any client/app that will allow me to do that?  Im trying pocket putty but it wont let me load my private key
<Pici> Czarny_pies: Please don't post unsolicted links.
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: its supported on connectbot on G1 phone
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: any idea what is going wrong ?
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: I've not used pocketputty
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: are there no faqs or forums on it
<osmosis> is there a guide for setting up SSL on apache?
<mezquitale> actionparsnip, im looking at the forum right now
<JrodDCxx> well i gtg see ya guys later
<FabioTheApe> Hey Pici I just want to say sorry for my previous behavior
<FabioTheApe> as there any way to see what kind of mother boad I have without restarting my computer
<nibbler_> FabioTheApe, open the computer, look at it
<FabioTheApe> err to much work
<nilg_> Hi, I'm looking for a way to automate launch application at start up but with the possibility to maximize it and placing it in a given workspace
<Myrtti> FabioTheApe: sudo lshw
<nibbler_> FabioTheApe, hwinfo
<osmosis> how do I find what package owns a file?
<Pici> osmosis: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Myrtti> osmosis: apt-file, or packages.ubuntu.com
<Pici> osmosis: or what Myrtti suggested if you don't have the package/file installed
<ubuntu1234> looks like... I am stuck and this time ubuntu wont work
<adac> wlan0: disassociated from MAC-ADRESS (Reason: 14) any ideas? I got disconnected from the ap all the time
<nilg_> found a forum about it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1075301.html
<osmosis> cool
<FabioTheApe> thanks Myrtti that was perfect
<actionparsnip> Fabiotheape: try: sudo lshw | head -n 20
<FabioTheApe> why are there so many socket types?
<ubuntu1234> iceroot: are you there ?
<actionparsnip> Fabiotheape: what sockets? Cpu sockets? Network sockets?
<axz> Guys whats more recommended way to install PPTP VPN
<FabioTheApe> cpu sockets
<dp> anyone know of a desktop feed reader that has GReader sync built in?
<dp> for Linux, obviously
<actionparsnip> Fabiotheape: that's offtopic here. This is ubuntu support. Ask in ##hardware
<Smurfie> What do I do if I run into problems with this upgrade?
<actionparsnip> !info greader
<ubottu> Package greader does not exist in karmic
<maco> actionparsnip: greader is google.com/reader ...
<l337ingDisorder> Can anyone answer a quick question? I've added a user and the only dir in /home/ they can access is their own home dir, but they can access the entire filesystem outside of /home/ (I understand this is necessary so they can run programs and login etc). My concern is they could read the passwd file, copy it, and run some kind of cracking script on it to get all the system passwords... Is this...
<l337ingDisorder> ...unreasonable paranoia?
<actionparsnip> Maco: I see
<xangua> dp: liferea has some type pf integration, you can see your google feeds but not mark/unmark as read, star, share
<maco> l337ingDisorder: since the passwd file doesnt actually contain any passwords, yes, it is unreasonable paranoia :)
<Slart> l337ingDisorder: isn't the shadow file unreadable for normal users?
<tasaduq> Can any one tell me how to install compiz via terminal?
<maco> tasaduq: its installed by default
<l337ingDisorder> maco: ah I thought that's where the password hashes are stored.. where are the actual passwords stored?
<actionparsnip> l337ingDisorder: the shadow file is encrypted very strongly so brute forcing it will take millenia
<jack5463> how do i start firefox update after downloading it?
<maco> l337ingDisorder: /etc/shadow
<l337ingDisorder> slart: I'm unfamiliar with the shadow file
<djm62> I use the Internet through a wimax dongle - it works fine using madwimax: I want my computer to detect the insertion of the dongle and automatically run the command "sudo madwimax".  It seems like it should be possible - how do I do it (ubuntu 9.10)
<l337ingDisorder> ahh
<stefg> l337ingDisorder: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-etcshadow-file/
<Slart> l337ingDisorder: that's where the passwords are kept..
<maco> l337ingDisorder: maybe 10 years ago or more, /etc/passwd was the place, but that changed for reasons you just named
<Smurfie> Slart: What so I do if I run into problems with the upgrade?
<Slart> l337ingDisorder: so you don't have to be paranoid about the passwd file =)
<actionparsnip> Jack5463: sudo apt-get updatej sudo apt-get upgrade
<tasaduq> maco, I know, but I want the terminal code thingy
<l337ingDisorder> ok so basically this is on our company's dedicated server... we hired a web dev off e-lance and none of us have ever met him so I'm hesitant to dish him out SSH access
<maco> tasaduq: sudo aptitude install compiz
<actionparsnip> Jack5463: will give you the latest off the repos. You don't need to explicitly download it
<Slart> Smurfie: well.. hopefully we can fix them when/if they show up.. I don't think it should affect any data but it might make the system unbootable.. that's when you'll need the live cd
<maco> l337ingDisorder: did you know that you can give a finite list of commands that ssh users are allowed to use?
<korsakof1> Hi! I would like to know to which project is linked the package python-mpi.. is it scipy, scientificPython or something else?
<maco> l337ingDisorder: its in the sshd config file
<l337ingDisorder> but in theory as long as I nuke his home dir and create a symlink to the user dir I want to keep him restricted to, he should be safe?
<Smurfie> Ooh, ok.
<maco> l337ingDisorder: why nuke his home dir?
<actionparsnip> tasaduq: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<l337ingDisorder> maco: no I didn't, that's good to know but probably more restrictive than I want to get
<maco> l337ingDisorder: put him in a group that has access to the dir you want him to be able to access
<l337ingDisorder> maco: basically he just needs access to one of the domain accounts (ie, one of the user dirs in /home/) so I figured the best thing would be to drop him right into that dir upon login
<tasaduq> maco: thanks
<Myrtti> I don't know how good idea rbash would be in l337ingDisorder's case
<qpop> Hello all.
<maco> l337ingDisorder: oh. just set that one as his /home then?
<l337ingDisorder> fair enough...
<kramthegram> hello all, I was wondering if I coudl get some help with the sph_bessel special function
<l337ingDisorder> thanks eh :)
<Halabund> Hi!  I asked about this a couple of times before, but never got a reply.  Here's another try: since the update to Karmic there a constant quiet but annoying buzz sound in Ubuntu, that, strangely, does respond to volume control.  Also, the sound has a different, less natural quality than in WinXP.  Does anyone know why this is / how to fix it?
<hwilde> Halabund, run alsamixer, try muting the different lines
<Halabund> hwilde, apparently it's the mic
<phoenixz> I have a system with a system load of > 9.. okay, I have an Intel I945 chipset and with the crappy intel drivers of these days in ubuntu, half of that comes from there, I know that alrady.. But the rest? When I check top, I see that firefox uses like 90% of CPU, but for therest there are no apps using realy more than 2% CPU.. How can I find out which process is hogging tese system resources?
<Halabund> I wonder why the mic input goes to the speakers by default ...
<Slart> phoenixz: are you refering to the numbers shown by uptime?
<Halabund> and why there's no obvious graphical volume mixer control to turn it off
<phoenixz> Slart: uptime or top, yes
<hwilde> Halabund, sure there is just go to sound preferences
<blakkheim> Halabund: a gui isn't needed, alsamixer does the job
<jack5463> I'm not familar with the commands to use in terminal. Where do i get a list or directory of commands
<Slart> phoenixz: you know what they mean, right? they are not percentages as such
<qpop> Hiya guys
<phoenixz> its at 9.50 on average since the last 30 minutes
<stefg> phoenixz: a half crashed flash-player plugin in the background?
<phoenixz> Slart: I know that a load of 9.50 on a dualcore means that I have about 5x the maximum load..
<blakkheim> jack5463: that's a very generic question, you can do many many things in the terminal (even more than the graphical environment) - what specifically do you want to do?
<qpop> My apologies if I'm asking something dead simple; I'm a Ubuntu newbie, and have updated Firefox to 3.6, following a guide taylored for ubuntu 9.10, but Firefox is reading as a Beta and not a final release. Thing is, 3.6 is completed for all platforms. Any ideas?
<Slart> phoenixz: nope.. means you've got, in average, 9.5 threads waiting to be run.. it's a weird measrement
<phoenixz> jack5463: I could recommend you taking a tutorial on the internet (google for bash tutorials) and bash references as well..
<tasaduq> Can any one tell me how to get mint menu in ubuntu?
<xangua> qpop: for update to firefox 3.6 stable use either ubuntuzilla or firefox-stable ppa
<phoenixz> Slart: funny, everybody says it means something different.. I still have to find a solid definition for the system load..
<Slart> phoenixz: but anyways.. you should see what is running in top/htop
<Halabund> blakkheim, yeah, I suppose one has to be highly motivated to use Ubuntu, and a good aptitude for reading man pages is needed too
<ekim> How can I connect to a friends pc to check out the trouble he is having?  I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and he has xp.
<phoenixz> ekim: rdesktop
<xangua> tasaduq: sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<Slart> phoenixz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29
<blakkheim> Halabund: ubuntu likes to make a gui for even the most simple task where one isn't needed at all
<Slart> phoenixz: the plain old system monitor should work too.. make sure you're looking at all processes.. not just the ones being run by your user
<tasaduq> xangua: that installs linux MINT main menu?
<ekim> phoenixz:  it that a terminal command?  sorry for dumb question but kinda new to linux.
<phoenixz> Slart: well, top shows firefox hogging quite a lot, but thats okay, and normal, I have quite a few pages open.. But then again, I sometimes have like 50 pages open and system load is not passing 1... now its on 9.90
<Slart> phoenixz: it could also be processes waiting for some kind of io ..
<jack5463> blakkheim, specifically i want to update firefox to see if updating it will repair a problem. I'm using unbuntu 9.10 booted from usb drive. When i start firefox I get a message.."The bookmarks and history will not be functional because one of Firefox's files is in use by another application. Some security software can cause this problem." The message is persistant when I'm not running other applications. How can I fix the probl
<jack5463> em.
<phoenixz> ekim: its a program, you can execute it from terminal or from a menu..
<holic> hi all, i have compiled a new application which requires mysql to be running, it works great ... i am trying to get the application to auto run on machine boot up but i think its failing as it is running before mysql has ... any ideas ?
<korsakof1> Anyone knows about python-mpi?
<piero> Hi! I'm looking for a small program written in C with a Gtk user interface to learn about C/GTK programming. Can you tell me one?
<Pici> korsakof1: What about it?
<phoenixz> ekim: Im more KDE than GNOME, but I know in kde there is something called KDC... errr... something.. hehehe, that does VNC, windows remote desktop, etc.
<phoenixz> Slart: but that would show up in wait, no? I have wait at 0%
<hink> anyone know of a class or framework that makes writing an interactive console app a little easier?
<hink> something that displays a prompt and takes custom commands
<korsakof1> Pici:I would like to get more documentation on this pacakge... which project is the source of the package? scipy, ScientificPython, ...
<Slart> phoenixz: in htop you can add a column called "STATE".. it will show which processes are running "R" or sleeping "S"
<ekim> phoenixz:  Does that mean i cant run it using this ubuntu?  Am I KDE or Gnome? think I am Gnome.
<qpop> xangua: I have followed the guide on sourceforge and at the point at which i apt-get install, I get "E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<Slart> phoenixz: look at which processes are considered to be running
<xangua> qpop: use sudo
<tasaduq> xangua, that was ubuntu's menu, not min menu :S
<xangua> sudo apt-get install appname
<steaminmad> KB1JWQ freenode oper/staff
<steaminmad> Corey "Jay" Chandler
<steaminmad> 3221 Carter Ave #128 Marina del Rey, CA 90292
<steaminmad> amazingrapist.com
<FloodBot1> steaminmad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qpop> xangua: I am doing
<Slart> phoenixz: I think processes waiting for io are considered to be "waiting for cpu" when it comes to system load.. not 100% sure though
<Pici> korsakof1: python-scientific
<xangua> tasaduq: do you already installed it¿¿ now right clic in a clear panel area> add> system menu
<phoenixz> ekim: Usually, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde.. Its a matter of personal preference what you like better. Gnome programs tend to be a bit simpler to use, KDE usually have some more options.. You can run KDE programs in gnome, and vice versa, but usually if a program exists for kde, it will also exist for gnome.. try finding the version for gnome first if that is what yo uare runnin
<Pici> korsakof1: python-mpi is listed as a binary created by this source package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-scientific
<qpop> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page using the instructions on there.
<tasaduq> xangua: there is no system menu, and you mean add pannel right?
<zealot> whats an "amazing rapist" ?
<korsakof1> Pici: thanks!
<Halabund> hwilde, where exactly in sound preferences is it?  IIRC in Jaunty there was a mixer control similar to what's in WinXP, but I can't find it here.  There are 5 tabs, the input tab has a volume control that doesn't seem to do anything, and there's the global volume control.
<tasaduq> xangua: add to panel*
<Slart> zealot: something belonging in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stilllearning> Hi! I'm trying to master Remastersys. One of the instructions is to "unmount network shares". I'
<phoenixz> Slart: AFAIK, waiting for IO processes are waiting for data from disk or network.. but then again, not sure either..
<zealot> ah
<holic> i could re word my question something like how can i install and manage a brand new service ? i've put the files in /etc/init.d
<Pici> zealot, Slart: No.. it is not appropriate for that channel either.
<adac> wlan0: disassociated from MAC-ADRESS (Reason: 14) any ideas? I got disconnected from the ap all the time
<qpop> xangua: interestingly when trying to open xangua GUI i receive error "another instance of synaptics is running in non interative mode"
<ekim> phoenixz:  how do i find what version of gnome I have?
<qpop> so it would seem there's a problem thre, but I have no idea how to sort it
<qpop> .
<stilllearning> I spent a lot of time on google and failed to figure out how to do that. Is there a simple command to unmount all network shares?
<Joeseph> Is it possible to boot from a floppy, and all the floppy says to do is "boot from usb disk" if booting from usb in the bios is not supported?
<hwilde> Halabund, right click the little speaker icon, open volume control,  you might have to change preferenes to display the mic
<phoenixz> ekim:Again, no gnome expert here, Im KDE, but in KDE its, open any KDE program, go to help, and then "about KDE". I suppose its something similar in gnome
<Slart> phoenixz: yes.. but according to the webpage I sent you the url for, linux counts those processes too when calculating the system load.. one example is that having a USB 1.1 device transferring stuff might get you a higher system load since it's so slow
<Halabund> hwilde, I right click the little volume control, and there are two options: "Mute" and "Sound preferences".  Is anything missing that should be there?
<hwilde> Halabund, RIGHT click it,  Open Volume Control
<ekim> phoenixz:  duh, yeah it is the same.  version 2.26.1 gnome
<Halabund> hwilde, I know what right click is ...
<blakkheim> ekim: sudo aptitude show gnome-common | grep Version
<GiampY> hello
<GiampY> !command
<hwilde> Halabund, you should see this http://hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-VolumeControl.png
<ekim> blakkheim: it is version 2.26.1
<fatum77> I've been searching for this but not coming up with anything. I do not want certain partitions showing up in my sidebar in nautilus how can I remove them from the sidebar?
<phoenixz> Does anybody know if there are firefox 3.6 repositories for ubuntu?
<poutine> You guys know that when you select "64 bit", it still says "32 bit" on the download button?
<poutine> for the front page download of ubuntu
<stilllearning> It doesn't have to be a command. A GUI instruction is ok too. Any way to "unmount all network shares"? Or get a list and unmount them one at a time?
<Slart> poutine: on the ubuntu.com download page?
<poutine> yeah slackd00d
<poutine> Slart,
<jolaren> Is there any Ubuntu live cd which runs openssh server automaticly? I need to understand ubuntu server but I don't have a screen or graphiccard
<poutine> gives me the 64 bit iso though, but definitely says "32 bit" on the download button
<Slart> poutine: it changes to 64bit on mine.. you've got javascript enabled?
<Diverdude> i have moved myscript.sh to / usr/local/bin in order to make it globally available...But when i write the scriptname in another folder it gives me command not found. Should I put it in another place?
<poutine> yes Slart
<l_r> what is the package for Tor?
<l_r> i cant find it
<Myrtti> jolaren: none of the default ones run any services that open ports on the system
<Smurfie> Slart: <.< I think I found my problems.
<Slart> poutine: mine changes version and 43bit/64bit on the download button when I change those options in the "Alternate download options"
<ekim> phoenixz:  it is version 2.26.01 gnome.  Does that help?
<Slart> oops.. 32bit
<holic> i could re word my question something like how can i install and manage a brand new service ? i've put the files in /etc/init.d
<Slart> Smurfie: ah.. so what happened
<gtn> l_r: vidalia
<stilllearning> l_r, look in synaptic under admin menu. Go to torproject.org for further instructions. Set it up as a node.
<Halabund> hwilde, yep, I'm looking for that ... it's not accessible from the right click menu of the volume control though ... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38623/Untitled.png
<jack5463> how do i update firefox
<jolaren> Myrtti; Do you know any other then?
<Smurfie> It was almost done upgrading.. and package problems started popping up.
<arand> l_r: tor is not in the ubuntu repos, you need to add the specifically from tor.
<stilllearning> l_r, you need more than just vidalia, That is just the front end
<Slart> Smurfie: ok.. what kind of errors?
<poutine> Slart: Steps to reproduce: 1) Go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download 2) Select "64 bit" 3) Green button still says "32 bit" (Can reproduce every single time on windows 7 x64, firefox 3.5.7)
<xangua> jack5463: use either 'ubuntuzilla' or 'firefox-stable ppa'
<hardik_> can any one help me wiht pidgin????????????
<xangua> to update to fx 3.6
<hardik_> please
<Smurfie> "Flashplugin-installer" failed to install or upgrade.
<xangua> !ask > hardik_
<ubottu> hardik_, please see my private message
<strings> Hi,i need source code 'hexdump' & 'objdump' shell utility.i searched for it,but i couldn't find. from where can i get it?
<hardik_> k
<Slart> poutine: I'm on the same url, I get different results.. I'm running ubuntu 9.10 with firefox 3.5.7. I can give it a try in chrome if you want
<xangua> well i am just a pidgin user but if you can not get help here you can also try asking in #pidgin ;)
<astronomy99> hola
<stilllearning> "unmount all shares" - Anyone know how?
<astronomy99> d
<xangua> !es > astronomy99
<ubottu> astronomy99, please see my private message
<obiwan_> hey guys could anybody tell me how it's called the "do what the * you want*" or something like that license? i know it exists, but don't know the exact name. If anybody recalls please tell me :)
<astronomy99> soy de españa
<l_r> why tor isnt in the ubuntu repos?
<Wolfcastle> is firefox 3.6 in the ubuntu repos yet?
<obiwan_> astronomy99: esto es un canal ingles
<Myrtti> !es | astronomy99
<ubottu> astronomy99: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dvinchi> ola alguien de ustedes me puede ayudar con esta pregunta ke me cae synaptic al instalar pgpmyadmin?   ("configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common???")   , ke contesto a esa pregunta  ?
<Halabund> hwilde, should there be a third option in that right click menu?
<Myrtti> Wolfcastle: no, it's not going to be until in lucid, officially
<obiwan_> dvinchi: esto es un canal ingles
<astronomy99> gracias
<arand> l_r: I think this might be one of the reasons http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/Apr-2009/msg00065.html
<xangua> Wolfcastle: no in karmic, use either ubuntuzilla or firefox-stable ppa
<Smurfie> o_o
<obiwan_> astronomy99: entra en ubuntu-es
<obiwan_> dvinchi: igual, entra en #ubuntu-es para español, o habla en inglish xP
<Wolfcastle> yeah I'll just install it the unofficial way
<Wolfcastle> I don't see the point in waiting for a next realease though
<stilllearning> l_r, go to torproject.org. Read the document section. All your answers are there. Polipo is in synaptic. Set it up as a node.
<Smurfie> Slart: The upgrade is now aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state.
<Wolfcastle> isn't 3.6 considered stable?
<jack5463> how do i delete firefox from unbuntu?
<brontosaurusrex> i have crontab command set to redirect to null, but there are still logs in my home folder, how to disable that in karmic? (used to work with enabling system log for cron in jaunty i belive)
<strings> Hi,i need source code of 'hexdump' & 'objdump' shell utility.i searched for it,but i couldn't find. from where can i get it?please help.Any suggestions.
<Myrtti> Wolfcastle: ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro, the packages are updated in official releases only based on security issues etc.
<hardik_> i want to get into chatroom of AIM and cant find the list.
<Slart> Smurfie: ok.. does it boot at all?
<fastPutty> hello little question about set-tos, should i set the tos on the prerouting or on the postrouting in iptables??
<Jephir> how can I request that a package be added to the official Ubuntu repositories?
<stilllearning> anyone know how to "unmount all network shares"?
<Myrtti> Jephir: file a request on launchpad. preferably check if it's packaged to debian first
<blahblah> strings: sudo apt-get source hexdump # does this work??
<Smurfie> Does what boot? o.o
<hwilde> Halabund, http://hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-OpenVolumeControl.png
<Pici> !newpackage | Jephir
<ubottu> Jephir: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<petsounds> hi. does anybody can help me. i try to run gwibber but it doesn't want to run, here's the output http://pastebin.ca/1776126 thanks
<axz> Could someone tell me whats going on here trying to setup a VPN connection http://pastebin.com/d6ee6851d
<Myrtti> petsounds: where have you installed it from?
<petsounds> Myrtti, trunk ppa
<lolo> dime para hablar en español
<strings> blahblah:it says, unable to find source package
<Myrtti> petsounds: contact the developer then
<Myrtti> !es | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jbwiv> guys, I've just installed two identical seagate drives in my machine. They both worked fine last week after install, but one went missing today after I installed a PCI express card. Now, both fdisk and mdadm tell me "error 16: Device or resource busy". Using the "Disk Utility", I've checked for SMART errors and run the self test but it reports the drive is healthy. fuser and lsof show now files accessing it. Can anyone help?
<Halabund> hwilde, Have you any idea why it doesn't look like that in my case?  I can't find any other volume control thingie in the "add to panel" window either
<ekim> So how do I connect to a friends xp machine?
<petsounds> Myrtti, ok thanks
<Smurfie> Slart: Does what boot? o.o
<axz> Could someone please tell me whats going on here trying to setup a VPN connection http://pastebin.com/d6ee6851d
<Slart> Smurfie: the machine you're updgrading =)
<Smurfie> I'm not sure I wanna try rebooting it.
<GabrieSOE> hello all
<Slart> Smurfie: ok. so what happens if you try this in a terminal. "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hwilde> Halabund, open terminal,  type   gnome-volume-control
<Halabund> hwilde, it brings up Sound Preferences
<Smurfie> Slart: First one was: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)....E: Unable to lock the list directory
<pnau> kvjbc
<hwilde> Halabund, I dunno you lost me.
<Halabund> hwilde, are you on Karmic too?
<hiexpo> after i run rkhunter it tells me my openssl , gnupg , & exim are out of date  ?
<stilllearning> jbwiv, consider powering down, disconnecting the drive, powering up, power down again, reconnect the dirve, and restart. Just a thought. I'm no ekspert. Anyone know how to "unmount all network shares"?
<hwilde> Halabund, I have a dozen different distros all the way back to 5.10 and they all look the same
<Slart> Smurfie: huh? do you have something else running apt, aptitude, synaptic, update-manager or similar?
<OerHeks> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Smurfie> So I'm not gonna flood in here. Mind if I PM?
<hwilde> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Slart> Smurfie: sure, go ahead
<Halabund> hwilde, I guess something is broken in a strange way in mine then.  OK.  I give up.  The buzz is fixed now, using your advice w alsamixer.  THanks for that!
<mdisieno> is there way to get the thumbnail previews for the movies i have in nautilus, it seems like its permissions sets or something, because looking at nautilus i have one video with the thumbnail preview and the others dont, is there a reason behind this?
<hiexpo> after i run rkhunter it tells me my openssl , gnupg , & exim are out of date  ?
<jack5463> does unbuntu come with a software installer?
<Myrtti> hiexpo: by its standards, perhaps. most probably the packages are in reality up to date
<hiexpo> yes they are myrti i checked them
<hardik_> i m still help less
<hardik_> i want to get into chatroom of AIM and cant find the list.
<xangua> !synaptic | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<blahblah> jack5463: yeah i think it's even called synaptic package manager.
<stilllearning> mdisieno. I dunno. I'm  new to this. but in the absence of an authoritive answer, I think it is dependent on details of the file in question whether or not ubuntu can even make a thumbnail.
<hiexpo> so just ignore it
<xangua> hardik_: as i've told you, try asking in #pidgin
<mdisieno> stilllearning, i wish i knew what these details were
<strings> blahblah:it worked for 'hex' utility (but not for hexdump). to which directory it is downloaded to?
<hardik_> i ve tried but they just dont answer
<hardik_> i dont know man i m a newbie
<blahblah> strings: your current directoy
<jack5463> I've downloaded firefox. How do I start its installation?
<magn3ts> Does this look like a good line for root's crontab: */10 * * * * git php /home/cole/projects/indefero/scripts/gitcron.php
<stilllearning> jack, at leasst 2. One under applications, at the bottom, one under system, administration. I think ther is a third hidden somewhere.
<blahblah> strings: so probably your home folder.
<Slart> jack5463: follow the instructions that came with the application
<strings> blahblah:got it. thanks a lot.
<magn3ts> do I need to put quotes around the php /path/to/script.php ?
<jack5463> Slart, there are no instructions. that's why I'm asking here.
<poutine> magn3ts, not really, where's git? running it from a shell works because you have PATH set, but not so much with cron
<Halabund> Does starting gnome-volume-control bring up this window for anyone else on Karmic?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38623/Screenshot-Sound%20Preferences.png
<magn3ts> poutine, git isn't a command, its the user.
<xangua> hardik_: are you using the latest version¿¿ 2.6.5
<Slart> jack5463: try unpacking the file.. see if there are instructions inside
<pnau> iee
<poutine> ok then no, it does not look right
<magn3ts> poutine, :(
<poutine> magn3ts, crontab -u git -e
<jack5463> Slart, there are no instructions after unpacking the file
<Slart> jack5463: personally I have no idea what it is you've downloaded.. binary files? source code? a deb package? there are so many options
<hardik_> ya just updated the day before
<hardik_> and other services are just fine
<stilllearning> anyone know how to "unmount all network shares"? I've tried fora, google, wikipedia. This is my last hope.
<poutine> either put it as a cron for the git user, or su -c it as the git user
<magn3ts> poutine, okay.
<hardik_> its just
<poutine> magn3ts, also you should put absolute paths in crons for the aforemention lack of PATH issue
<jack5463> Slart, thanks for being cute
<hardik_> AIM i cant get chat room list..
<magn3ts> poutine, even to php ? :(
<poutine> yes
<guntbert> jack5463: why don't you install with synaptic? no need do download "some file"
<Halabund> Could someone please try this?  Does starting gnome-volume-control bring up this window for anyone else on Karmic?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38623/Screenshot-Sound%20Preferences.png
<guntbert> !software | jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<magn3ts> poutine, thank you very much for your help.
<Slart> jack5463: I do try =) .. but I'm still serious.. there are many ways of packaging an install. The recommended way is to use a repository and apt/synaptic
<Slart> jack5463: when it comes to files theres source, binaries, installer scripts and deb packages.. I can name software using all of these methods.. firefox can probably be downloaded in several variants
<stilllearning> Anyone know how to "unmount all network shares"?
<Myrtti> stilllearning: i used to do it with a script
<spartan07> how can I search for files (docs) with different symbols in the filename on the ubuntu terminal?
<spartan07> for example (, #
<spartan07> in a certain directory
<Myrtti> spartan07: you can escape certain characters with \
<Slart> spartan07: well.. "find" might work
<stilllearning> Myrtti, thanks. Are there commands that will do it? I haven't mastered scripts yet.
<docmax> hello, is there a way to atuo-remove non-used applications from aptitude?
<guntbert> spartan07: try find . -name "whateverfilename"
<spartan07> I would like to pipe the list of file names in a certain dir with the sysmbols (, # into a text file
<Myrtti> stilllearning: start a text file with #!/bin/bash and add an unmount command you'd normally use, one per line.
<Halabund> Come one, it's a yes/no question and takes about 5 seconds to try ... Does starting gnome-volume-control from terminal bring up this window for you on Karmic?  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38623/Screenshot-Sound%20Preferences.png
<stilllearning> Myrtti, I'd settle just for listing them so I could unmount them individually.
<docmax> my system is quiet filled up with non used apps
<Myrtti> stilllearning: you don't know which ones you have mounted?
<spartan07> so it would be find . -name "*(*" "*#*"    ?
<stilllearning> Myrtti, no I don't. I haven't eplicitly shared anything asd far as I know.
<Myrtti> stilllearning: haven't shared or haven't mounted?
<guntbert> Halabund: yes
<stilllearning> Myrtti, haven't shared anything that I KNOW of.
<mezquitale> is it possible to have both password login and public key configured on an openssh server?
<genii> umount -v cifs       or so
<Myrtti> stilllearning: mounting and sharing are different things. if you've not shared anything knowingly, then you probably arent.
<Myrtti> mezquitale: yes.
<Halabund> guntbert, thank you
<mezquitale> Myrtti, thanks!
<Myrtti> mezquitale: however, the server probably has a preference on which it wants
<mezquitale> Myrtti, this is a really n00b question but does ssh transmit your password in plain text like telnet?
<Myrtti> mezquitale: of course not, that would defeat the purpose of it totally
<guntbert> Halabund: you're welcome :-) - care to tell me shortly what that was about?
<poutine> mezquitale, SSH1 is vulnerable to MiTM attacks
<stilllearning> Myrtti, thanks. In the absence of any sure way of knowing I'll settle for that. This is a step in using Remastersys which I am trying to learn.
<mezquitale> Myrtti, so basically if someone doesnt have a public key can the server be configured to prompt for a password, I use SSH2
<mezquitale> poutine, i use SSH2
<Myrtti> mezquitale: yes.
<tasaduq> is there some thing like ctrl+alt+dlt in ubuntu?
<mezquitale> Myrtti, thanks!  I'm going to turn on password logins
<Myrtti> poutine: nobody in their right mind uses ssh1 anymore, anyway
<Halabund> guntbert, well, hwilde was trying to tell me how to access the volume control settings in Karmic, but apparently that command brings up a different window for him.  I just wanted to know whose system was the outlier.
<tasaduq> Is there compatiblity mod? like so I can disable compiz effects for particular application??
<guntbert> Halabund: mind you - I continually upgraded my system since 8.04
<danni_> guys i need help when i compile my alsa drivers i get this error when i try to compile (sudo make) alsa-utils any suggestions? :make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<buttons840> I'm trying to get some java code to run on my ubuntu laptop, and doing "java -version" reveals that i have gnu java installed.  I checked synaptic and see that I have sun-java6-bin package installed, is this gnu java or the sun distro?  i'm hoping the sun disto will run the code i have but i'm not sure how to use it since "java" refers to gun java
<tasaduq> Is there compatiblity mod? like so I can disable compiz effects for particular application??
<tasaduq> is there some thing like ctrl+alt+dlt in ubuntu?
<r522> hola buenas como puedo hacer para que me arranque el superkaramba con los plasmas desde el inicio?
<axz> could someone please tell me whats this error http://pastebin.com/d2cf50081 iḿ trying to setup VPN access
<Pici> !es | r522
<ubottu> r522: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> buttons840: sudo update-alternatives --all
<danni_> guys i need help when i compile my alsa drivers i get this error when i try to compile (sudo make) alsa-utils any suggestions? :make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mezquitale> r522, necesitas ir a #ubuntu-es
<daftykins> tasaduq: not any more. change to a tty, (ctrl+alt+f1) login and do "sudo service gdm restart" for karmic (9.10)
<Myrtti> buttons840: you can change your preference in several apps with that
<Halabund> guntbert, for hwilde it brings up this window apparently: http://hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-VolumeControl.png  Have you any idea how to get that window?
<daftykins> tasaduq: or if it's earlier than karmic, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<danni_> guys i need help when i compile my alsa drivers i get this error when i try to compile (sudo make) alsa-utils any suggestions? :make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<guntbert> Halabund: I seem to remember that window from jaunty
<Myrtti> danni_: first of all, you don't need sudo until you do make install.
<BigDaddyCool> danni: have you run ./configure?
<buttons840> Myrtti, useful too, is there a gui version (i noticed something like prefered application in the gui i seem to remember?)   otherwise i'm comfortable with the command line
<buttons840> tool*
<Myrtti> danni_: secondly, why do you need to install it by compiling?
<Halabund> guntbert, me too ... well, he said it's the same for Karmic too ...
<spartan07> this worked: find . -name "*#*" >/home/***/Desktop/invaliddocs.txt && find . -name "*(*" >>/home/***/Desktop/invaliddocs.txt
<Myrtti> buttons840: not for this stuff there isn't, unfortunately
<danni_> YEs i have run ./configure
<spartan07> but how do I make it so it does not lump everything together?
<buttons840> Myrtti, no problem, thanks for the tip
<danni_> i need to because i need alsa drivers 1.22
<guntbert> Halabund: maybe it has to do with alsa/pulse ? (I personally don't care for sound too much :))
<danni_> guys i need help when i compile my alsa drivers i get this error when i try to compile (sudo make) alsa-utils any suggestions? :make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. I Ran everything and it complied fine for alsa-driver and alsa-lib but with alsa utils it gets stuck. help anyone? its really urgent as my drivers are halfway compiled
<webPragmatist> any of you guys use heartbeat
<webPragmatist> I'm trying to determine if it is possible to monitor a service instead of just "pinging" the server as it seems it's doing
<Myrtti> danni_: please have a bit more patience than repeating your question every three minutes - the population of the channel hasn't really changed that much
<webPragmatist> currently how I have configured it it works but the server has to "crash" (or stop replying to pings)
<FabioTheApe> yum, watermelon blow pop
<buttons840> Myrtti, are "alternates" aliases for programs?, so i am redefining what java is an alias for in this case?
<Myrtti> buttons840: yes.
<puff> ARGH.
<buttons840> Myrtti, is there a help page which explains more; or can you reference me to a file which contains these alternates?
<venturo> ciao
<puff> <explitive deleted>.  Is there any way to disable/change the ctrl-alt-backspace combaton to *not* kill/restart X??
<venturo> qualcuno mi sa dire come si possono scaricre films con xubuntu
<ed1> gente tengo un problema
<puff> Apparently there is some key combination that comes up in normal usage not infrequently, where if my finger slips, it ends up being ctrl-alt-backspace...
<IsPaNiCo84_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<soreau> danni_: First of all, you do not need escalated privileges when compiling anything, only when installing. Second, why are you compiling alsa?
<ed1> jajaj que raro yo no ? :P
<ed1> el lcd me lo toma com un crt
<Myrtti> !es | ed1
<venturo> c'è nessuno
<ubottu> ed1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> !it | venturo
<ubottu> venturo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ed1> sorry i think i was in -es
<clockmaster> I have acer aspire 5517.  ubuntu 9.10 64bit.  worked good out of box mostly, but when I activate restricted driver, ubuntu don't load anymore.  what can I do??
<ed1> can sombody help me with a little big problem ?
<tato> hello, I have 50 computers in a lab, sometimes I need to run some commands and all the computers. I was thinking on installing a ssh server on all of them, and issuing the commands with it, but I'm not sure if that's gonna be slow
<buttons840> yes, please tell us your little big problem
<buttons840> (it's better to ask, than to ask to ask)
<ed1> i have kubuntu with 2 monitors ... each monitor with a diferent desktop
<Sirisian|Work> is there a command to see the parent program to a pid?
<ed1> my problem is...
<puff> tato: If you set up ssh keys and etc, it works reasoanbly well.
<ed1> the lcd monitor kubuntu takes it like a crt monitor
<tato> I've read about LTSP, but the computers have been bought and installed the way they are recently, so I was thinking on something that I could use with the current setup
<danni_> I am compiling ALSA because the current verion in ubuntu DOES not work well with my laptop
<buttons840> Sirisian|Work, does ps -ef provide anything you'd like to know?
<ed1> even in the startup bio y apears the screen like crt not wide
<brontosaurusrex> i have crontab command set to redirect to null, but there are still logs in my home folder, how to disable that in karmic? (used to work with enabling system log for cron in jaunty i belive)
<puff> tato: I wrote up how to set up ssh agent to do that sort of thing, here http://darksleep.com/notablog/articles/Using_ssh_agent
<ed1> and the other problem is the crt monitor only apears 640 option of resolution
<puff> tato: Well, rather how to set up ssh passwordless login, using ssh agent.
<tato> puff: really? and do you think it would be reliably? I'm worried that the commands might run on some computers and won't on others
<clockmaster> help I can't load into ubuntu at all!!  :'(
<ed1> some idea ?
<buttons840> Sirisian|Work, that is, try using "ps -ef" in the terminal and see if that provides what your asking for, and then try "man ps" for more info
<puff> tato: Why would't they?
<Pici> brontosaurusrex: Do you have it setup like      $yourcommand 2>&1 > /dev/null     or just     $yourcommand > /dev/null
<tasaduq> where do I see my computer specs in linux?
<Sirisian|Work> buttons840, ooh that might be what I need. Thanks
<genii> clockmaster: The install CD does not boot, or the installed ubuntu on a hard drive does not boot?
<brontosaurusrex> Pici: the 2nd
<clockmaster> installed on hard drive does not boot
<buttons840> Sirisian|Work, i'm fairly inexperianced, so there may be something better, but check it out
<ed1> buttons840, some ide for solving my little big problem ?
<clockmaster> it booted first time but after I activated restricted driver it just cycles to restart every time before even reachign login
<Pici> brontosaurusrex: The first way redirects stderr to stdout and then directs stdout to /dev/null , that will create zero output no matter what.
<MissPiggy> hi
<MissPiggy> How come ubuntu works on mac?
<clockmaster> it did this in 9.04 too so i tried 9.10 but it does the same exact thing sad :(
<FabioTheApe> MissPiggy, because it works on intel processors?
<sven_oostenbrink> I just did an apt-get upgrade and after reboot, my X is no longer responding to mouse or keyboard (Im in a rescue terminal now...).. WTF?! How can I fix this?
<tato> puff: well, I don't know ;P it just came into my mind, I've used ssh only on one computer so far, so I just want to make sure that will work before I start fighting with the IT to give me the root password
<brontosaurusrex> Pici: ok, thanks, will try that !
<MissPiggy> yeah but hw come it works because I tried another distro and taht didn't work
<MissPiggy> so what's special about ubuntu?
<buttons840> ed1, afraid not; although i would suggest not using enter as punctuation because your message becomes scattered all over the place and is hard to fallow
<MissPiggy> I tohught all the gnu/linux would work just as well
<tasaduq> where do I see how much ram do I have?
<sven_oostenbrink> I can only imagine its the frakking intel driver again, which has giving me a migraine since the last year already.. Can anybody give a hand?
 * Acnaven say hi to all
<brontosaurusrex> MissPiggy: something to do with how mac will boot?
<ulb> my brother messed around with my computer, and now when I start console, it always starts in / instead of in ~. How can i fix this? Is it the environment setting in .bashrc?
<MissPiggy> brontosaurusrex, yes
<sven_oostenbrink> ulb: probably
<buttons840> ulb, i don't know, but you could try renaming the configuration files (.bashrc) and see if the default config which is generated works as you desire
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody who can help with a nonresponsive X after a recent apt-get upgrade ?
<puff> tato:  Wow, okay, well you should defintiely get to know ssh.
<buttons840> if not, put the original back if you need
<puff> tato: It's pretty much the replacement for telnet, and also quite handy for a number of tasks.
<buttons840> ulb, sorry i don't know more, but it's a first step in answering your own question
<puff> tato: Maybe I'm unclear as to what you're doing, but I thought you want to have a script that you run on one machine, and then have a bunch of commands executed on a bunch of different machines.
<ulb> buttons840: ty
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I revert to an earlier driver?
<xh> hi! simple question: how to copy/move files containing the hyphen characters? i.e. a file called "---filename----.---" I want to do this by mask i.e. cp *.png /targetdir but files like "----filename---.png" cause errors with cp
<guntbert> xh: put " " around them
<unimatrix> why is everything quiet... does nobody need help?
<clockmaster> I can't boot into my ubuntu at all
<codebx> everybody is using the bathroom right now
<khamer> Using Karmic, something changed on my system in the last ~week so that inkscape now hangs using 100% CPU when I launch it; I see there's a bug already, looking for workarounds
<xangua> or eating, i just ate
<rocky_> just don't know how to ask~
<rob0917> If I have both ubuntu and kubuntu desktops installed ,can I use one window manager between the two ?
<clockmaster> I activated a restricted driver and now I can't boot into ubuntu at all
<unimatrix> clockmaster: where does it get stuck
<clockmaster> I get to grub.  I choose 9.10.  It goes to a cursor, then it reboots
<rocky_> have you change grub.conf?
<Odd-rationale> rob0917: you can run ubuntu apps in kubuntu and vice versa. if you log into kubuntu, you will use the kde window manager (kwin). if you log into ubuntu, you will use the gnome window manager (metacity/compiz).
<clockmaster> No, it's a fresh install, didn't change anything
<clockmaster> It booted the first time just fine, only after the driver has it failed
<unimatrix> clockmaster: which restricted drivers did you install
<rob0917> <Odd-rationale> thank you
<clockmaster> Some ATI driver.  I dont' recall the exact name, but it was in the little dialog
<DreaDy_HK> how to patch iwl3945 in karmic that activate mode monitor ?
<nrich> how can I use my cd to install a package from?
<clockmaster> "Restricted drivers are available" dialog.  It said it was tested by ubuntu developers.
<Odd-rationale> clockmaster: did you run an update before or after you installed the restricted drivers?
<unimatrix> clockmaster: and what ubuntu version is that?
<clockmaster> 9.10
<clockmaster> x64 bit
<a35441> hi
<a35441> i just installed ubuntu and im wondering why cant i play mp3's
<Odd-rationale> !mp3 | a35441
<ubottu> a35441: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mneptok> a35441: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> a35441: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SuperDefenderX> a35441 - You have to install the MP3 codecx.
<codebx> a35441, what they said
<a35441> thank you
<SuperDefenderX> MP3 is a proprietary technology.
<FabioTheApe> OGG FTW!
<Odd-rationale> flac > *
<FabioTheApe> aflac?
<a35441> also
<xh> guntbert: put the " " around the glob pattern? i need to copy hundreds of them so I try to use *.png cp "*.png" does not help in any way
<a35441> how do i compile latest kernel?
<edburns> Hello, My monitor is 1024x1280 but I only see 1280x1024 in the display preferences panel.
<edburns> Any ideas?
<edburns> Google didn't help.
<edburns> The rotation button doesn't offer any choices.
<FabioTheApe> edburns, try turning your monitor on its side
<edburns> It already is on its side.
<edburns> I like it that way.
<wash> I've got a box running Ubuntu server (9.10, Intel Atom chip x86_64, D945 Desktop chipset). I'm on a college ResNet that uses VLANs and a firewall for network security. They've set me up with a subdomain and port forwarding, and I've gotten apache and openssh up and running - apache/openssh work both inside the college network, and outside. However, I can't access the repositories, I can't get to the internet on the server with links, and a ping to google.com
<wash> and ubuntu.com fail from the server. Does this sound like an ubuntu issue or an "ITS doesn't know how to set up firewall rules" issue
<edburns> I write code so I prefer portrait mode.
<edburns> more lines of code at the same time.
<FabioTheApe> edburns, then turn it around the other way lol
<apollo> i need some help using g parted. there is some unallocated space in front of my C:\ drive and i dont know how to get rid of it. this is making it so i can't boot an os
<Myrtti> FabioTheApe: can you *PLEASE* move your offtopic remarks and unhelpful comments elsewhere
<FabioTheApe> Myrtti, what off topic remark?
<jolaren> I'm running the system-config-kickstart and I can't click on any of the programs listed under choice of packages
<edburns> Back in the day, I'd just hack the XF86Config, but I thought we were beyond that now.
<Myrtti> FabioTheApe: "turn it on it's side"
<torasuku> I'm having trouble with my torrents, can anyone help? Only some torrents I download will actually download, even though they all have hundreds of seeders.
<FabioTheApe> how was that OT?
<poutine> Myrtti, could you make your criticisms in private message, there's no need to fill up the channel with your criticisms
<apollo> help with Gparted?
<guntbert> xh: sorry
<habasch> i installed karmic and there is a webserver running. how can i find out which one is that?
<FabioTheApe> I am just going to leave before i do something I am going to regret...
<FabioTheApe> good bye
<mike__> HELP URGENT: i installed some xtras for COMPIZ and i selected 1 of the effects and my computer froze, i restarted and now it will go to the ubuntu load screen (before the login) and it freezes and ubuntu wont load!
<clockmaster> I guess I'll just use windows for now.  Maybe I didn't research ubuntu hardware compatibility enough before buying this particular laptop.
<xh> guntbert: no problem :) it just funny that i have to use a GUI to copy files just because they have funny characters..
<guntbert> xh: :)
<mike__> HELP URGENT: i installed some xtras for COMPIZ and i selected 1 of the effects and my computer froze, i restarted and now it will go to the ubuntu load screen (before the login) and it freezes and ubuntu wont load! is there a safe mode or sumthin to help me get around this?
<xh> guntbert: btw, that also means that cp will fail to copy files with spaces, unless you escape the spaces with backslashes
<soreau> mike__: First, calm down please
<mike__> sorry, couldnt find any help through google >.<
<guntbert> xh: or quotes
<soreau> mike__: What you need to do, is stop compiz from being executable so it cannot start by running 'sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz' then after you get into X, undo whatever you did and run the same command but with +x
<clockmaster> I'd go back to google if I were you.  If your problem is more complicated than "how do I install mp3 codecs" you won't find much help in here.  :(
<mike__> im a noob to linux, i have no clue what to do
<soreau> mike__: I just told you what to do. Read very carefully and run that command from your root shell after selecting Recovery Mode from the grub menu
<mike__> how do i get to recovery mode?
<bastidrazor> mike__: hold shift during boot to get to a grub options menu.
<soreau> or press Esc
<switchgirl> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<okpadok> what is the command to start ubuntu?
<a35441> sudo rm /* -fr
<bastidrazor> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Myrtti> a35441: please don't do that
<okpadok> Myrtti, why dont you ban him
<Myrtti> okpadok: please ignore him
<okpadok> that could damage others computers
<Myrtti> okpadok: in Ubuntu that command should actually not cause damage too much
<jolaren> I need help with the kickstart installation cd of Ubuntu. I can't click in any particular software when comming to "Choose Software".. What's wrong??
<Mip5> hi all
<okpadok> what is the command to start ubuntu though?
<Myrtti> okpadok: what do you mean, start ubuntu?
<hwilde> okpadok, youre question does not make any sense sorry.  your bios will access the mbr and that will tell grub to load the operating system
<nrich> where can I get the packages linux-headers-2.6.26-2-xen-amd64
<jolaren> I'd really like to know how I edit it? Am I missing something ??
<okpadok> Myrtti,  im talking about when you cant get into ubuntu and are presented with a prompt
<garnet> ello
<garnet> ellow
<garnet> wazzup?
<garnet> i need help:
<Mip5> I'm trying to mount a raid device as swap, but get a UUID error (I get no UUID error on md0, on which is /  . What's the best way around this?
<crowx> what's the difference between xchat and gnome xchat?
<guntbert> !ask | garnet
<ubottu> garnet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FabioTheApe> gnome xchat is a stripped down version
<guntbert> crowx: gnome xchat is restricted
<garnet> ow kay
<dash9> How exactly is a "Diskless Image Server" installed? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/eo/65/+translate
<garnet> how do i enable built in wifi on ubuntu? i have a compaque netbook and built in wifi, but it dont detect. any1 help?
<soreau> okpadok: Was your system working before? Or are you using a live cd?
<crowx> guntbert: it says that canonical won't provide updates for xchat, but would  for gnome xchat. does that mean i will not get update notifications for xchat?
<hiexpo> guntbert, - how do i deletemy old kernals i forgot how lol
<jolaren> If no1 can tell me how to use the kickstart CD then can someone please help me how to make a script to autoinstall SSH-server?+
<soreau> gardar: Which wifi card do you have as reported by the output of lspci?
<guntbert> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<okpadok> soreau im presented with a prompt
<garnet> as what? reported what?
<okpadok> a command prompt
<sven_oostenbrink> Okahy, some 30 minutes ago, I apt-get upgrade-ed.. I got new xorg intel driver, among things that I remmeber seeing.. then after a reboot, I get the login screen, and mouse and keyboard are dead, not responding. tried everything. I tried using the friggin old intel2.4 driver, x wont start.. Tried using latest xorg driver, x wont start.. I thougth downloading and burning lucid to at least have something that maybe, maybe maybe would work, but under sh
<guntbert> crowx: the updates don't come from canonical but from the communty - but they come :)
<garnet> can any1 help?
<Sia--> how can i disable gnome keyring prompt everytime to connect to wireless? i use hardy heron? with gnome network manager
<soreau> okpadok: I know but what are you booting exactly (a live cd or you already installed ubuntu) and has it ever worked?
<mike__> a post and pre-emptive thanks to the people here WHO KNOW UBUNTU AND R SO WILLING TO HELP, THANK YOU ALL
<garnet> ok ima go violently masturbate, k?
<guntbert> hiexpo: easiest way: use synaptic to remove them
<okpadok> installed ubuntu
<hiexpo> ok
<hiexpo> thanks
<sven_oostenbrink> garnet: easy champs..
<righteous> hi, I just installed ubuntu 9.10 as I heard the Catalyst 10.1 package worked for fglrx on the Radeon HD 5770, however the proprietary driver caused the same hardlock in ubuntu 9.10 as it did in slackware 13.0, slackware-current, and slackware64-current, as well as fedora 12.
<soreau> I'm glad auto-tab-complete failed for that guy :P
<Sia--> any idea which package can i download it to save the gnome keyring for ever not every login?
<sven_oostenbrink> garnet, xchat, afaik, is the default IRC client for gnome. its GTK based, as is gnome..
<zicada> righteous: yet it works fine in windows ?
<adac> How can I change the vino-server resolution?
<soreau> righteous: How did you install the driver?
<KaosTeori> hi guys
<righteous> zicada: yes it does :/
<okpadok> what is the command to start ubuntu?
<unimatrix> !ask > KaosTeori
<ubottu> KaosTeori, please see my private message
<livingdaylight> !rtf
<ubottu> Software packages to deal with the RTF format include: abiword, catdoc, unrtf, latex2rtf (for parsing), enscript, aft, sdf, udo, wv (for creating)
<sven_oostenbrink> okpadok: start your computer?
<righteous> soreau: i installed it from the notice that proprietary drivers werent being used
<masturbate> helllo
<righteous> it didnt tell me versions or anything :/
<bastidrazor> okpadok: startx
<righteous> it just installed fglrx :/
<soreau> adac: The vnc client will be the physical resolution of the host it's connecting to
<masturbate> startx
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody here who might be able to help with my xorg issue?
<Myrtti> masturbate: change your nick please
<livingdaylight> masturbate, Good day Master Bates
<JrodDCX> or just tyoe gdm
<masturbate> whay i cange name?
<masturbate> how i change nick?
<soreau> righteous: Well with that new card you would probably have to install very latest catalyst drivers from amd
<soreau> ! ati | righteous
<ubottu> righteous: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unimatrix> masturbate: /nick new_nick
<sven_oostenbrink> masturbate: that depends on your IRC client.
<livingdaylight> what is an .rtf file?
<zicada> hehe
<asshole> asshole
<unimatrix> lol
<asshole> is this good?
<sven_oostenbrink> Did I just write that? :)
<righteous> soreau: so when it popped up that gnome thing telling me that prop. drivers arent being used it didnt install the latest version? ick.
<zicada> guys, dont be so easily trolled
<maxjezy> hello, anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu from a USB mobile 3g modem, with builtin SD memory?
<Myrtti> asshole: no.
<soreau> Myrtti: ^^
<JrodDCX> !language | asshole
<wallback> test
<ubottu> asshole: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest58005> ok, ichange it...
<adac> soreau, Can you explain this a bit more?
<Guest58005> so how i enable wifi?
<KaosTeori> I have an hfs+ external hard drive plugged to my mac i have stored some data in it coming from my windows box. When i try to access those files from ubuntu i have an access dinied message, how can i get rid of that, thanks fro taking the time to read my question
<soreau> adac: More about what? I don't recognize your nick
<Guest58005> masturbatemasturbate
<Guest58005> masturbatemasturbatemasturbate
<Guest58005> masturbatemasturbatemasturbate
<Guest58005> masturbate
<Guest58005> masturbate
<FloodBot1> Guest58005: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest58005> masturbate
<adac> <soreau> adac: The vnc client will be the physical resolution of the host it's connecting to
<guntbert> Sia--: I don't remember about hardy - but on my system its in applications/accessory passwords and encryption keys - there you right click on passwords - change password and choose an empty one
<Guest58005> masturbate
<Guest58005> masturbate
<FloodBot1> Guest58005: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | Guest58005
<ubottu> Guest58005: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * righteous is confirming most of the FUD he'd heard about the ubuntu community, and already hates the way the distro works :/
<dash9> How exactly is a "Diskless Image Server" installed? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+pots/bootloader/eo/65/+translate
<sven_oostenbrink> How can I get at least my CDR to work in this shell so that I can burn the lucid image that I have got here?
<genii> dash9: You would have a server which hands out dhcp numbers and pxe-boots it's clients to use for instance a canned version
<righteous> how do i take a screenshot in gnome? :)
<righteous> i have no ksnapshot :(
<unimatrix> righteous: gnome-screenshot
<righteous> thanks.
<soreau> righteous: Try the PrintScreen button
<soreau> Sys/Rq
<trism> righteous: scrot is useful too, if you want to make a hotkey to take them to a specific folder with no user input
<BigDaddyCool> Hello, Its maybe a common problem, but often my sound does not work anymore at some point. I dont know what causing it, after reboot it works fine. Is there a way to restart the sound subsystem?
<dash9> sven_oostenbrink, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<dash9> genii, thanks
<BigDaddyCool> Soundcard is still present, media player still "plays" but no output through speakers
<hiexpo> guntbert, - much better thanks
<guntbert> hiexpo: you're welcome :-)
<sven_oostenbrink> dash9: well, problem here is that I currently have no GUI availble, thanks to the last upgrade I did.. Im trying to burn a lucid CD now on anothoer computer to see if that actually will boot without the crap I've had with 9.04..
<hiexpo> guntbert, -  :(
<righteous> can someone tell me where the catalyst version is listed?  http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm100/cpunches/no-version.png
<sven_oostenbrink> well, 9.04 and 9.10
<hiexpo> guntbert, -  :)
<righteous> do you see an fglrx version on that screenshot?  anyone?  Because I sure don't.
<hiexpo> oops
<sven_oostenbrink> of all ubuntu releases since 7.04, 9.10 has by far been the greatest disaster I've seen.. nothing but slownes and problems
<guntbert> hiexpo: ;-)
<fastPutty> hello gusy when i do a SUDO, it always bring me this error: sudo: unable to resolve host XXXX
<fatum77> sven: really because I have had no issues with 9.10.
<guntbert> fastPutty: you changed your host name?
<guntbert> !hostname | fastPutty
<ubottu> fastPutty: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<DIck> Howdy
<righteous> ok, so should I use the catalyst from the amd website or should I use ubuntu's package for it?
 * DIck is what I suck
<righteous> yikes i am in slackware hell.
<JrodDCX> good response IR cops!
<jolaren> I have created a kickstart file, how do I fix the rest of the installation? The ubuntu.com says that I should "#
<jolaren> Start the kickstart installation. You specify a kickstart installation with the boot parameter 'ks=', ie 'linux ks=http://path/to/ks.cfg'. " but I don't know how to create the CD?
<Thunder_Drop> I've got a wireless card built into my laptop which works fine but I just purchased a D-link N capable pci-express card.  The card is based on the atheros chipset so I beleive it should work with the built in driver but I am  unsure what to do to get ubuntu to see the card
<hiexpo> sven_oostenbrink, why wouldyou critisize something that was given to you for free / '  saying hey i am having problems what gas been changed be more appropriate but  than again
<duffydack> Is there no better way of disabling thumbnails being made in .thumbnails, than just chmod 400 .thumbnails?
<ChogyDan> righteous: whats the problem?  Just install the driver, right?
<BigDaddyCool> Hello, Its maybe a common problem, but often my sound does not work anymore at some point. I dont know what causing it, after reboot it works fine. Is there a way to restart the sound subsystem?
<magn3ts> duffydack, why don't you want thumbnails?
<jack5463> i'm using ubuntu 9.10.  i have a virus that altered my firefox browser. how can i delete firefox and reinstall it?
<Thunder_Drop> i can see the card with lspci but the documentation I've been looking at seems to assume that it just works if its found
<hiexpo> sven_oostenbrink,  may i suggest microsoft windows
<righteous> ChogyDan: its a hardlock and there is no sync before the lock, so i have no way of troubleshooting Xorg.0.log :(
<duffydack> magn3ts, I didnt ask for a question, I just need an answer..
<righteous> righteous: i have seen this behaviour from fglrx and this card in several distros now.
<JrodDCX> jack5463:  you can goto your home folder and press ctrl+h and delete the .firefox or mozzila folder! to remove your settings and redo Firefox!
<Akkernight> why does Ubuntu Software Center or Add/Remove not have a voting system for software in it, like it used to have?
<magn3ts> jack5463, what virus?
<JrodDCX> jack5463:  you can goto your home folder and press ctrl+h and delete the .firefox or mozzila folder! to remove your settings and redo Firefox!
<mneptok> duffydack: you can disable thumbnails with gconf-editor, setting sizes to 0
<magn3ts> duffydack, haha, first of all, rude. Second of all, there are other suggestions I could offer based on why you're trying to disable them, but yeah. chmod'ing is probably your only/best option, or by setting thumbnail size to zero
<nemo_> hola
<jbwiv> guys, I built a box last week and everything worked perfectly. However, something changed between then and today (I've apt-get updated a couple of times), and now I've gotten 3 complete system freezes today. And by free, I mean complete GUI lockups...no response to pings...everything. Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting process to isolate the cause of complete system freezes like this?
<ekim> viruses in linux...thought that didnt happen.
<ChogyDan> righteous: well, if you want the version, I would just apt-cache policy the package
<hiexpo> Akkernight, i does have ratings at softpedia where many of the things are posted
<tertitten> I'm thinking of setting up a little home music studio, I have little or non knowledge off suiting linux applications for this, any advice (other that ubuntustudio-desktop) ?
<armence> Hello all, I have a laptop where the CD-drive is broken and I cannot boot from USB... (also no floppy disk) I have Windows XP installed on one partition and an empty partition, how can I install ubuntu on it?
<righteous> ChogyDan: i have no idea what that means or what that does, I'm a slackware user.
<mneptok> righteous: Slackware questions are offtopic for this channel.
<johntramp> is there a better mp3 tagger than picard?
<bastidrazor> !install | armence there are several options on this page
<ubottu> armence there are several options on this page: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<righteous> mneptok: ehm, I'm speaking english, right?  I'm using ubuntu right now, but im primarily a slackware user.
<righteous> mneptok: please read a little closer if you intend on enforcing rules.
<jugger90> Can I upgrade lucid alpha 2 from 9.10 ?
<ChogyDan> righteous: does 8.66 sound like an fglrx version?
<mneptok> righteous: watch the attitude.
<righteous> ChogyDan: i have been going by the catalyst versions.
<JrodDCX> johntramp:  You should use easyTag for mp3s !
<righteous> mneptok: sorry, I just would expect an op to pay better attention.
<krambiorix> hi guys, i have a stupid problem: i lost my hostname in the command line
<johntramp> JrodDCX: easytag,  ok. ill check it out
<krambiorix> so now i see ubuntu@(none)
<mneptok> righteous: you can expect whatever you'd like. but being ad hominem is certainly against channel rules.
<JrodDCX> krambiorix:  type hostname
<krambiorix> hmmm it says alfresco (i'm installing alfresco)
<jack5463> JrodDCX, how do i redo firefox?
<krambiorix> ow but it should be alfresco
<jbwiv> guys, I built a box last week and everything worked perfectly. However, something changed between then and today (I've apt-get updated a couple of times), and now I've gotten 3 complete system freezes today. And by free, I mean complete GUI lockups...no response to pings...everything. Can anyone suggest a troubleshooting process to isolate the cause of complete system freezes like this?
<johntramp> JrodDCX: does easytag lookup the tag from musicbrainz or similar?
<mneptok> jbwiv: boot to an earlier kernel?
<hiexpo> jack5463, what do u mean redo / reinstall it
<righteous> mneptok: oh, ok, so when i initially said 'im on ubuntu 9.10' and later said 'i am a slackware user so im not sure what that means' you were paying very close attention, so close attention that you thought I was in an ubuntu channel troubleshooting a slackware issue.  That makes perfect sense.  You done?
<JrodDCX> johntramp:  I think it does , you may need a plugin
<jbwiv> mneptok, is there a way to tell when I last installed a kernel via apt-get? I'm not certain a kernel was installed
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: so that's i think the hostname when i type "hostname" is correct
<righteous> !op mneptok abuse of ops
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> righteous: one last time, lose the attitude.
<hiexpo> uname -r
<johntramp> ok.   thanks
<crowx> how do I change the character encoding of what I type?
<LjL> righteous: i'm told you were trolling ##linux earlier, have you moved to here because you were banned, or just got bored?
<righteous> mneptok: dude, leave me alone.
<ChogyDan> righteous: apt-cache policy fglrx-kernel-source                if you run that command, it will show the versions of the ati driver.  if you change policy to show, you get more info...
<righteous> LjL: nah im testing out the ubuntu stuff because ive been getting reports of that 10.1 catalyst working with this card, im doing a little testing.
<JrodDCX> jack5463:  just goto your home folder and press ctrl+h then find the folder named .mozilla and delete it! Just Know This will removed all your settings
<crowx> anyone?
<jack5463> hiexpo, yes reinstall firefox
<bastidrazor> jack5463: open a terminal then type   mv ~/.mozilla/ .mozilla.old   .. then restart or open firefox
<rlp10> Anyone got a howto for installing sup (mail client) on 9.04?
<JrodDCX> jack5463:  just goto your home folder and press ctrl+h then find the folder named .mozilla and delete it! Just Know This will removed all your settings, this will fix most issues! that will not be fixed by a simple reinstall!
<krambiorix> ok, no one can help?
<Stat1C> Can anyone help point me in the right direction with issues pertaining to ALSA drivers? It works for about 3-4 seconds and then stops for 10-15 seconds, back and forth with lots of popping sounds. I've also already gone through the PulseAudio fix guide on the forums with no luck. I'm running Realtek ALC850 8-channel onboard audio.
<JrodDCX> krambiorix:  whats wrong you need your host name?
<phoenixz> Can anybody please please help me with this.. I did an apt-get upgrade like 1 hour ago, and ever since my xorg is not working anymore.. first, what happened in the crappiest release ever, 9.10 that was already plagued with problems?? how come that an upgrade within the same release causes my keyboard and mouse not to work anymore? Anyway, I literraly tried everything, Install the 2.4 intel driver (since the 9.10 default intel driver is crap anyway). doesnt
<phoenixz> even start anymore (did work last week). tried the latest intel driver, same thing, X doesnt start.. now Im trying to burn a lucid ISO, to see if 10.04 may relieve some páin but guess what? On 3 different computers I can not burn a friggin CD ISO!! All somehow don't recognize the empty CD in the drive.. so what can I do now??
<righteous> ChogyDan: thanks, ill try that; sorry, I got distracted by the abuse of ops after not reading what I was actually saying.  Is it always like that in here? :P
<JrodDCX> krambiorix:  whats wrong you need your host name?
<bullgard> '~$ LANG=C sudo mount -o loop /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs /home/detlef/; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock '. What is wrong in this syntax?
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: when i type sudo, : unable to resolve host
<jbwiv> is there a way to cause log files like messages, system.log, etc to be backed up upon reboot? so you can analyze system crashes?
<LjL> !hostname | krambiorix
<ubottu> krambiorix: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<leo> hello!
<rlp10> shouldn't it be LANG=C; sudo ...
<hiexpo> i would suggest going into ubuntu software center and type direfox and uninstall it than go to synaptic an look if there is any left over  config if so mark for complete removal than go back and reinstall it in software center
<LjL> krambiorix: perhaps you've done the thing that factoid says not to do?
<ChogyDan> righteous: he just made a mistake, just relax
<leo> how do I install the swap file on Xubuntu 9.10?
<bastidrazor> !swap | leo  read this page.
<ubottu> leo  read this page.: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<righteous> ChogyDan: oh is he new to stuff?
<rlp10> no-one uses the sup mail client?
<alvriiCoo> ola
<alvriiCoo> k tal
<JrodDCX> krambiorix:  check out this article  on your host issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950046
<alvriiCoo> stamk
<alvriiCoo> ola
<alvriiCoo> visual
<rek> hi : Resolving build dependencies...
<rek> Unable to resolve  libqtgui4 execstack.  Please manually install and try again.
<skoef> how come debootstrap hangs on I: Configuring console-setup...
<Stat1C> Can anyone help me with ALSA issues causing popping sounds and for sound to only work for 3-5 seconds then randomly stop working?
<skoef> and how can i exclude console-setup from the packages
<rubbs> I'm looking for a way to start an X program from ssh, but have it *not* try to display on the ssh client's machine and open up in the X session on the host I already have running. How can I do this?
<JrodDCX> Stat1C:  this osunds more like a pulseaudio issue :( what sound card do you use ?
<rek> help
<Stat1C> JrodDCX: It's an onboard Realtek ALC850 8-channel, I've already gone through the popular PulseAudio fix guide with no luck.
<bastidrazor> rubbs: one way is nohup app-name   .. that isn't the best way but the only way i know of.
<jbwiv> is there a way to cause log files like messages, system.log, etc to be backed up upon reboot? so you can analyze system crashes?
<Flare183> !ask | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JrodDCX> Stat1C:  this card is reported as supported , you can try kubuntu it uses a different audio wrapper
<bullgard> '~$ LANG=C sudo mount -o loop /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs /home/detlef/; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock '. What is wrong in this syntax?
<rek> Flare183: i got this error installing ati propiety drivers
<Flare183> !ati | rek (don't use those)
<ubottu> rek (don't use those): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Stat1C> JrodDCX: It was working yesterday and then just suddenly started giving me issues. I'm getting a bunch of underrun errors.
<Flare183> or wait
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: i don't have a connection to internet so i can't apt-get
<ugliefrog> does anyone know of a rss feeder for the terminal
<rek> Flare183: why
<rek> i'm in low grphic mode damn!!
<blakkheim> ugliefrog: raggle
<rubbs> bastidrazor: thanks. not what I'm looking for, but interesting all the same. Thanks.
<JrodDCX> Stat1C:  You can try getting a live cd kubuntu for free
<ugliefrog> blakkheim--- thanks ill try it
<Stat1C> JrodDCX: Yea I already have a copied burned, thanks.
<rlp10> Anyone use sup mail client? How does it compare with mutt?
<JrodDCX> krambiorix: did you see the link ? do you have a host file on it?
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: i have a host file in /etc
<JrodDCX> hmmm
<docmax> is there a better syslog-manager than the gnome build in?
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: and i put .domain after the computername
<Welshy_Rob> anyone know of a application that lets you view all inbound and outbound connections?
<JrodDCX> docmax:  you can search synaptic package manager for  "syslog"
<crowx> c
<rubbs> rlp10: sup works kind of like gmail.
<docmax> good idea
<rlp10> rubbs, you use it? is it good?
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: when i type hostname , i get (none)
<leider> hola
<rubbs> rlp10: I liked it, but I couldn't use it on multiple computers due to the need for an index. But it was pretty good
<hiexpo> why do people complain that ubuntu 9.10 is slow or firefox is slow ? from my experience i boot in about 3 secs avd web pages open very fast compared to IE /and i do not save cookies nor history ////    so probably that pos computer one has
<frank_shaf> anyone here experienced with sendmail?  i have an odd issue
<ekim> hiexpo:  maybe they are using in with a pentium 2..
<JrodDCX> Kamokow:  type (as root) hostname "The Host Name You Want" .. you may need to use sudo first
<hiexpo> ekim, -yep
<rlp10> rubbs, thanks for your time
<JrodDCX> krambiorix: :  type (as root) hostname "The Host Name You Want" .. you may need to use sudo first
<leider> hola
<rubbs> rlp10: np, I'd try it out. but if you need multiple client support, I don't think it's there yet
<ekim> leider, hola
<soldiermullins> good evening everyone :)
<leider> hola
<ekim> soldiermullins: hello
<marlen> hello
<jolaren> Where on the installation disc do I add http://adress.com/ks.cfg ?
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: that's it! it works
<ekim> marlen, hello
<soldiermullins> I wonder if someone can help me with a little problem :p
<jolaren> soldiermullins; just state your question
<soldiermullins> I have just installed ubuntu x64 9.10 and I had trouble with monitor support first of all so I have had to run in safe graphics mode, but as for updating drivers in general I am having a little trouble so any information will be very helpful :)
<marlen> how can I instal emule?
<jolaren> soldiermullins; Nvidia? Intel?
<soldiermullins> nvidia I believe :)
<jolaren> soldiermullins; insert the Nvidia PPA.. Search on google "Nvidia PPA" the first thing that comes up
<ekim> will rdesktop work with a pc with vista or win 7?
<marlen> vista
<soldiermullins> ok thanks :)
<hiexpo> maybe i am just lucky but never really had any probs with ubuntu or any program problems but if i am unsure of anything i Google it and read before doing anything i do not just go witht the first option /// and from what i have found to be true is that when installing software i do not use  software center because it will not show you what is being changed //so it is better to use synaptic for it will show you all changes being
<hiexpo> made    all installs and removals
<blakkheim> hiexpo: aptitude > synaptic
<hiexpo> ok
<alkamid> could someone help me with tspc ipv6 tunnelling @ jaunty please?
<alkamid> I get "303 Unsupported tunnel mode" error
<krambiorix> JrodDCX: thx!
<hiexpo> blakkheim, yep
<lacita> need harddrive help specifically with parted
<sillyCEO> Anyone here customize Network Manager?  When I turn off my router, I want my unsupervised computer to automatically keep trying to reconnect. Currently, it does this for about a minute, but then it gives up and puts up a dialog ("wireless network authemntication required") requiring me to select the network manually.  Ideas? Contacts?
<zealot> what the heck just happened
<pweezy> netsplit
<Ingsoc> Can someone please help me figure out why writing to a usb drive takes FOREVER? I have tried posting to the forums for a week and this is my second time in here trying o resolve this issue, I don't want to have to boot into windows to copy a file to a usb stick. Please help me.
<Soul_Shadow> hi all
<magn3ts> Ingsoc, is it a specific type/brand/size of jumpdrive?
<pweezy> zealot: thats a netsplit.  it happens when one of the servers on the network breaks their link.
<batespcm> hey peeps is this the help for beginners channel?
<wotsolatsod731> hello
<Rewt`> hi
<Ingsoc> magn3ts: nope, 3 different drives smae problem
<hellyeah> listening dream theater making air drumming
<Soul_Shadow> hellyeah my radio station will be back up soon soulshadow.69.mu check it out.. I gotta fly all L8tr
<magn3ts> Ingsoc, sorry I'm not good enough at linux to tell you where to start troubleshooting, but I figured it was a question worth asking good luck
<wotsolatsod731> bye
<Ingsoc> magn3ts: thanks anyway, anyone else?
<Soul_Shadow> repeat question
<SendmailQuestion> can anyone here help me with a sendmail issue?
<Ingsoc> Can someone please help me figure out why writing to a usb drive takes FOREVER? I have tried posting to the forums for a week and this is my second time in here trying o resolve this issue, I don't want to have to boot into windows to copy a file to a usb stick. Please help me.
<verb3k> xchat question
<verb3k> Does ignoring also prevents the ignored nick from receiving regular chat messages?
<pweezy> verb3k: yes it does :)
<Myke516> Greetings all. just a quick question. Having a graphic issue... how do I start Ubuntu 9.10 in graphic safe mode?
<verb3k> pweezy, thank you :)  I want to get rid of many poisonous people
<Soul_Shadow> Ingsoc you using an older pc usb 1.0?
<Ingsoc> Soul_Shadow: usb 2.0
<silverraindog> Myke516: it should be in the boot menu
<Ingsoc> Soul_Shadow: transfer rates around 100k/s
<pweezy> verb3k: hehe ditto.
<pweezy> anyone working with a newer radeon hd card with the proprietary drivers?
<Ingsoc> Soul_Shadow: been having this problem off and on since ubuntu 8.10
<Soul_Shadow> ubuntu updated?? or the older one
<Myke516> @silverraindog is there a button to push while loading up?
<soreau> ! anyone | pweezy
<ubottu> pweezy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ingsoc> Soul_Shadow: Currently running 9.10 fully updated
<jehn> huh?
<Myke516> like F8 or something to boot Ubuntu into safe mode?
<bullgard> '~$ LANG=C sudo mount -o loop,ro -t sqashfs /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs /tmp/mount/ ; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock '. What went wrong here?
<Myke516> i dont get a menu
<soldiermullins> I have a wireless network card installed but I had a message which has since disappeared about not using the right drivers, and that it's running at a poor speed, so do I need to add another software source location? I'm still unsure about adding these drivers :/
<jehn> i wanna ask if i can download ym here
<hiexpo> lol
<Soul_Shadow> im puzzled ngsoc
<bullgard> soldiermullins: The exact error message is important. Repeat the procedure to obtain the exact error message.
<Ingsoc> Soul_Shadow: You and me both.
<Soul_Shadow> possible that your drive is using outdated drivers or the readahead & write catching is disabled
<pweezy> soreau: im trying to get the radeon hd 5770 working on 9.10 karmic.
<Ingsoc> its a 4 gb usb thumb drive, no drivers that I am aware of
<pweezy> soreau: all i get is a hard lock :(
<soldiermullins> the message appeared while I was using ubuntu live CD but hasn't appeared since I have installed the OS, but my connection from this new pc is insanely poor right now
<Soul_Shadow> can you check the write & read on the drive??
<Soul_Shadow> write catching & read ahead
<Myke516> Well, how about this. What would be the command line command to install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<soreau> pweezy: How did you install the drivers?
<Ingsoc> Soul_Shadow: using iotop it runs in bursts, on for about 1.5mb/s off for 3-5secs
<pweezy> soreau: i just used the installer built into the gnome build that was built in
<soreau> pweezy: Well with that new card you would probably have to install very latest catalyst drivers from amd
<Kengine> I have a text file, when I do a "more" or edit with "vim" it shows no blank lines, but when I open it with text editor or try to copy each lines have a blank line after it, how can I get rid of it, I tried both grep and sed, none works
<tarski> Ingsoc: try adding pci=routeirq to the grub boot option
<pweezy> soreau: so i should get it right from the site?
<soreau> ! ati | pweezy
<ubottu> pweezy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<speedxxxcore> I've installed a new soundcard? how do I detect it?
<pweezy> i mean the official package?
<soreau> pweezy: Yes
<soldiermullins> its a little bit of a pain because I have drivers for a few things here on CD's but they are all exe files that fail to run here on ubuntu
<pweezy> soreau: ok, thanks much. ;)
<Ingsoc> tarski: What does that do?
<alkamid> I have a problem with setting up an ipv6 tunnel via tspc, could any1 help please?
<Soul_Shadow> ingsoc possible linux does not understand the burt rate
<tarski> Ingsoc: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15648/
<Myke516> sudo apt-get install Nvidia Drivers? would that work?
<Myke516> or is there a different command line that would work
<Myke516> ?
<blakkheim> lol
<hiexpo> lmao
<phoenixz> The lucid alpha CD seems to be 725 megabytes large, I have a 700 megabytes CD.. will this burn?
<hiexpo> i am greenbut not tthat green lol
<suigeneris> !find libtcl.so
<ubottu> File libtcl.so found in libhamlib2-tcl, tcl-dev
<justine777w> I can not view videos from a certain website. I keep getting an error: No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<Myke516> nope that does work
<blakkheim> justine777w: mplayer mms://urlhere
<silverraindog> phoenixz: dont think so
<Myke516> Is there even a commandline command for installing the nvidia drivers?
<Soul_Shadow> thx tarc forgot about that one :P
<tarski> Ingsoc: just use the terminal to do large copies
<Myke516> since i cant get into ubuntu
<justine777w> blakkheim: when i clicked on it i got the same error
<phoenixz> silverraindog: thats what I thought.. but are there CD's bigger than 700MB? Or could I write this ISO onto a DVD?
<IdleOne> blakkheim hiexpo if you don't have anything useful to say that can help a user, that is fine but please don't laugh at people.
<blakkheim> justine777w: uh? i just told you what to do
<Kengine> I have a text file, when I do a "more" or edit with "vim" it shows no blank lines, but when I open it with text editor or try to copy each lines have a blank line after it, how can I get rid of it, I tried both grep and sed, none works
<Ingsoc> tarski: I have tried using cp in the terminal and I get the same problem.
<RiverRat> How do I find out which package contains gnome-keyring?
<hiexpo> IdleOne, - sorry
<Myke516> hmmm i guess command line isnt going to work
<justine777w> blakkheim: I do not understand. I clicked on the link u just showed me and got the same error message: No URI handler implemented for "mms".
<IdleOne> !nvidia | Myke516
<ubottu> Myke516: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tarski> Ingsoc: youre using 64-bit 9.10 yes?
<blakkheim> justine777w: it was not a link, i told you what to type in the terminal to play the video, you were supposed to replace "urlhere" with the url.. :/
<Myke516> not that its very useful, but sometimes it is. well, anyone know how to maybe boot into ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<Ingsoc> tarski: yes
<Soul_Shadow> ok all I am outta here.. have fun & good luck
<justine777w> blakkheim: oh okay I will try that
<tarski> Ingsoc: as you can see this is a known issue, so try some suggestions in the forums
<RiverRat> is there an apt-get incantation that works for that?
<silverraindog> phoenixz: i think 750meg ? i am sure you burn it on to a dvd, i dont think they are that much different
<Ingsoc> tarski: I have tried them all. I have been googling this issue for almost 8 months. I just wish it would get fixed! I have found this problem in the forums going all the way back to 7.04!
<Sutibu> hey, anyone else having trouble with choppy HD video playback with AMD 64 and ATI 48xx series?
<khalid> could someone tell me how to find all hard links in a directory please!
<tarski> Ingsoc: I'm using 32-bit, and I don't have this issue
<phoenixz> silverraindog: sure it will burn, but will it boot?
<Ingsoc> I was kind of hoping there would be a usb guru in here
<rek> can u help me with ati prop drivers?
<blakkheim> Sutibu: ati is the enemy of your freedom. what video player are you using? your cpu might not be fast enough to watch hd video
<silverraindog> phoenixz: if you have a dvd rom, it should do
<rek> i got an error
<tarski> Ingsoc: in the 8 months you could have developed your own fix and submitted it as a patch ;)
<Sutibu> blakkheim: Trust me when I say it's fast enough. I'm using VLC
<Ingsoc> tarski: If I knew what the problem wa I would have.
<blakkheim> Sutibu: then vlc is the problem. it's a poorly-coded application and only uses 1 thread for video decoding. ;(
<Sutibu> blakkheim: Any suggestions?
<blakkheim> Sutibu: grab an svn snapshot of mplayer-mt and compile that. it'll use more than 1 core and probbably fix your issue.
<khalid> good evening
<Ingsoc> tarski: this is so frustrating, I am trying to copy a movie onto a thumb drive for a flight tomorrow. It is a 3 hour flight, copying the file? Time remaining: 16 hours. WTF
<bullgard> '~$ LANG=C sudo mount -o loop,ro -t sqashfs /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs /tmp/mount/ ; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock '. What went wrong here?
<Sutibu> blakkheim: But isn't it supposed to GPU decode?
<Sutibu> blakkheim: Or is that where the ATI evil overlords come in?
<blakkheim> Sutibu: nvidia cards can do that, not sure about ati (in linux)
<cthulhu2> Hey guys im having an issue. I go to myspace to listen to a band and I can hear the music but the player isnt showing up
<cthulhu2> anyone help?
<tarski> Ingsoc: then try using 32-bit, again I don't have this issue
<rek> can u help me with ati prop drivers?
<coz_> cthulhu2,  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<rek> help
<cthulhu2> I did coz_
<Sutibu> blakkheim: thanks for the help, bye
<coz_> cthulhu2,  mm   can you give me alink
<khalid_> does some one knows how to fond all hard links in a directory?
<marek_> hello there everyone
<Ingsoc> I don't really feel like reinstalling an entire OS just to copy a file to a thumb drive. I guess I will just go back to Windows.
<cthulhu2> http://myspace.com/eteva   coz_
<khalid_> hello marek
<ugliefrog> :)
<ja> hey
<justine777w> blakkheim: I tried what you said and it did not work
<coz_> cthulhu2,  ok that looks like a flash video   make sure you have flash plugin installed
<ja> ? instal cam.
<cthulhu2> coz_  how do I do that?
<cthulhu2> It was working fine yesterday!
<marek_> what's new out here ?
<robleekip> Hello quick question, how can i check if 9.10 is detecting my wireless card... I've used lshw and i get a line that says *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<robleekip>                 description: Ethernet controller
<robleekip>                 product: 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<coz_> cthulhu2,   oh!   mm   is this gnome?
<cthulhu2> it is indeed
<ja> linux Ubotu
<tarski> Ingsoc: have you tried: sudo rmmod ehci_hcd and sudo modprobe ehci_hcd?
<coz_> cthulhu2,   ok go to system/administraon/synaptic packa
<cthulhu2> ok
<coz_> cthulhu2,  package manager
<soldiermullins> if I have drivers for any hardware on a disk in exe form, is there anyway I can put this onto ubuntu?
<warriorforgod> Ingsoc: did you try enabling USB legacy mode in your bios?
<phoenixz> Well, think Ive found the CD issue.. the ISO is 725MB,  the CD 700.. thanks to K3B and burn and cdr and everything else for just actually giving me the crappy error message "Please insert empty medium" instead of what really went wrong "The current medium (700MB) is too small to burn the speciifed ISO file (725MB)"...
<cthulhu2> coz_  im there brother
<coz_> cthulhu2,  ok  hit the search button and type in    adobe
<Ingsoc> warriorforgod: Yes
<cthulhu2> coz_  okay
<khalid_> come on Ubuntu Masters :) Please help me out how to find hard links in a directory :)
<coz_> cthulhu2,  then see if    flashpugin-installer  is installed
<Ingsoc> tarski: I would but I would like to know how to undo that in case it breaks something else.
<coz_> cthulhu2,  not the adobe-flashplugin at
<coz_> the top
<dakira> does anyone know the live-cd boot-option that prevents the cd to use existing swap-partitions? is there even one?
<coz_> cthulhu2,   but just down form that listing
<justine777w> I am unable to view a video from a website and using terminal mplayer mms://urlhere did not work
<cthulhu2> the installer is not installed but when I mark it it says it will uninstall the flash-plugin
<cthulhu2> coz_  ^
<coz_> cthulhu2,  mmm
<IdleOne> justine777w: what is the url of the video?
<coz_> cthulhu2,  ok go ahead and install that  lets see what happens
<marek_> khalid -wha'ts the problem is ?
<justine777w> idleOne: http://www.learner.org/vod/vod_window.html?pid=1744
<coz_> cthulhu2,  it should install the flashplugin for you at the same time
<warriorforgod> Ingsoc: Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab with the USB drive mounted?
<tarski> Ingsoc: well it's a known fix
<IdleOne> justine and you tried mms://http://www.learner.org/vod/vod_window.html?pid=1744
<robleekip> to use ndiswrapper do i need to uninstall any wireless drivers before hand?
<coz_> cthulhu2,  then close synaptic and go to that link you gave me to see if it plays now
<nabil> hi i finished installing the nvidia driver, after reboot, any video i play has a black output, someone please help
<justine777w> idelone: yes i did. i got an error message
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh u brainy ones!! :D
<Ingsoc> warriorforgod: One moment
<silverraindog> Ingsoc: try this .51-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<silverraindog> 22:35 -!- Milos_SD [~r00t@109.93.174.61] has joined #ubuntu
<silverraindog> 22:35 < coz_> cthulhu2,  it should install the flashplugin for you at the same time
<Myke516> well, that webpage didnt help much
<silverraindog> .51-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<silverraindog> 22:35 -!- Milos_SD [~r00t@109.93.174.61] has joined #ubuntu
<silverraindog> 22:35 < coz_> cthulhu2,  it should install the flashplugin for you at the same time
<silverraindog> stupid putty
<Myke516> hmmm
<apollo8> installing ubuntu right now. do i have to install its boot loader? or can i just use the windows boot loader? i've been having problems with this install all day. i'm running it alongside windows xp.
<coz_> silverraindog,  I see that what is the issue
<ekim> Homely_Girl, greetings!
<Homely_Girl> Now I know how to apt -get install I don't see the point of using synaptic!! Can anyone gimme the file name for flash and java plse? :)
<nabil> hi i finished installing the nvidia driver, after reboot, any video i play has a black output, someone please help
<silverraindog> Ingsoc: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793688
<Homely_Girl> ekim: It's so nice to have friendly geeks! :)
<coz_> Homely_Girl,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  sun-java6-plugin
<silverraindog> coz_: er when you try and copy and paste as well as try to do a ctrl instert, and this happens yes ;)
<coz_> cthulhu2,   did that work?
<IdleOne> justine777w: No such file or directory. I am getting the same error
<ekim> Homely_Girl,  I wouldnt say i am a geek...especially with linux...kinda new at it so i am just reading / learning.
<Homely_Girl> coz_: *mwah* thank you. :)
<coz_> Homely_Girl,  no problem
<apollo8> installing ubuntu right now. do i have to install its boot loader? or can i just use the windows boot loader? i've been having problems with this install all day. i'm running it alongside windows xp
<justine777w> idleone: so what do i do? I know that there is a video there
<benkay86> Hi! I'm trying to install kernel 2.6.32 on karmic. I know I can download and manually install debs from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but is there a way to do it through apt-get, like by adding a line to sources.list or something?
<Homely_Girl> ekim: This is also true...we're just clever ppl who know a quality O/S when we use it! :)
<nabil> hi i finished installing the nvidia driver, after reboot, any video i play has a black output, someone please help
<IdleOne> justine777w: not sure to be honest
<Ingsoc> warriorforgod: http://pastebin.com/m394b64e9
<coz_> cthulhu2,   hey guy I have to break here so if that doesnt work   let someone know  :)
<apollo8> can anyone plz help with ubuntu installation?
<Myke516> Hmmm apparently there isnt a safemode in Ubuntu. Im thinking this, when i load into the log-on screen the graphics get garbled... anywork around for that?
<ekim> Homely_Girl,  I cant argue that!  I also know when and when not to speak...
<nabil> hi i finished installing the nvidia driver, after reboot, any video i play has a black output, someone please help
<shane2peru> anyone every convert a pdf to text via ocr?  any guides?
<Homely_Girl> Cobi: Can I apt -get install in 2 different terminals at the same time or is that not advisable? :P
<warriorforgod> Homely_Girl: It isn't possible.
<Homely_Girl> ekim: U sound completely whipped! lol
<shane8002> nabi:l are trying to play a video online or on your hard drive
<Myke516> hmmm, i guess not either.
<benkay86> apollo8: It is possible to keep the Windows bootloader in the MBR and use it to start Ubuntu, but that certainly isn't the easiest option. Specifically, what sort of trouble are you having with installation?
<Homely_Girl> warriorforgod: Good nick, and okay I'll accept that limitation! :)
<chcat> test msg
<Myke516> well im at a loss
<Myke516> not sure what to do at this point
<nabil> i finished installing the nvidia driver, after reboot, any video i play has a black output, someone please help
<ekim> Homely_Girl,  ouch, that hurt :D  Just dont know enough about linux to help.  Just happy it works for me.
<Homely_Girl> chcat: Are we supposed 2 aknowledge your test msg? :)
<shane8002> nabil: are trying to play a video on your hard drive or on the internet
<Homely_Girl> ekim: I'm sorry but it was the "knowing when to keep quiet" that made me jump to that conclusion! lol
<IdleOne> ekim: you are welcome to ask/answer questions at any time if you just feel like chatting you can join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<apollo8> benkay86 i tried doing a regular install and after reboot it wouldn't load the os. i would just get a blinking dash in the top left corner of my screen.
<Homely_Girl> uh oh!! lol
<ekim> Homely_Girl,  yeah, i got that, no harm done!
<benkay86> OK. Just so we're on the same page, would you happen to be installing Ubuntu on an external hard drive?
 * Homely_Girl humbly bows thank you to all who helped 'n backs out the door quietly! :)
<apollo8> ya installing from a usb
<nabil> shane8002, a video on my harddrive
<clausen> where are the configuration files stored in ubuntu?
<ekim> IdleOne,  I am just happy I dont have these problems...of course, I dont do much with this Ubuntu yet!
<robleekip> in ndiswrapper i get the messege    hardware present: no         how can i turn the wireless card on?
<shane8002> nabil: are you getting any error messages or can you hear the audio while playing a video?
<CyL> Is there a way to always start gnome-terminal without the menu bar?
<nabil> shane8002, i hear the audio, but i cant see any video
<benkay86> apollo8: Are you installing *from* a USB (i.e. instead of a CD), or are you installing *to* an USB device?
<mindworx> is there a way to run ASP on ubuntu?
<mindworx> an ASP server
<Noturno99> somebody help me? when I try to compila my program in gtk show this: Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Noturno99> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<Noturno99> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Noturno99> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<FloodBot1> Noturno99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apollo8> from. i used universal netboot installer to put it on the flash drive
<shane8002> nabil: what is the format of the video your trying to play
<nabil> shane8002, i watched the same movie today before i changed the graphics card, and the only thing i did to my system today was add a graphics card and install the driver
<trism> Noturno99: install libgtk2.0-dev
<nabil> shane8002, avi/divX
<Noturno99> yes
<Noturno99> i did it
<Noturno99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367872/ please here
<Noturno99> what can I do?
<shane8002> nabil: okay what is your card model
<nabil> shane8002, nVidia GeForce 9400 GT
<trism> Noturno99: you need libgtk2.0-dev, that is the package that contains gtk+-2.0.pc, if that doesn't work, something is wrong with your build environment
<apollo8> benkay, you there?
<Kentrel> I don't have a menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Kentrel> Where is it?
<apatientdr> wondering if I could get some assistance with a audio problem Im having with ubuntu 9.10 on a macbook 2,1?
<mindworx> anyone>
<mindworx> ?
<mindworx> is there a way to run ASP on ubuntu?
<benkay86> apollo8: OK, so basically you used http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and an Ubuntu ISO to create a bootable USB device, and then you tried to install Ubuntu to... your internal hard drive?
<jolaren> I'm trying to edit a file but when I try to save it says Read only file system. I've tried chmod 777 /mnt* and chown sudo chmod -R ugo+w /mnt*.. What more can I try? I'm out of ideas
<Noturno99> this file don't exist in my pc?
<nabil> shane8002, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<Noturno99> i can't find it
<shane8002> nabil: okay make sure you enable the driver after install
<aar> Hi, if I run a loop in bash and it goes wrong, what process do I have to kill to stop it?
<Noturno99> gtk+-2.0.pc
<trism> Noturno99: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev;
<jolaren> No1 knows how? ;(
<apollo8> oh sorry i used the usb to install ubunutu on a hp mini 311 notebook (no optical drive)
<nabil> shane8002, its enabled other wise i woudnt have desktop effects ryt? =S
<apollo8> onto that hard drive
<Noturno99> yes, I did I.  the package is instaled
<Noturno99> but i have to configure environment variables
<Noturno99> correct?
<Myke516> is there a CL command maybe to boot ubuntu in graphic safe mode?
<trism> Noturno99: you shouldn't need to configure the environment variables, they should be set up correctly by default
<Myke516> or something. Anything
<nabil> shane8002, plus the h/w  drivers from administration tools says its enabled and in use
<Noturno99> hum
<Lungan_> Having som trouble with shared folders on ubuntu, I can see all the windows computer on the lan, but my friend on ubuntu, who runs the same version, can't see any computer, exept the folder "Windows network" who gives an error msg when tries to open "WORKGROUP"
<xauxau> oi
<benkay86> apollo8: OK. And now when you turn on your netbook, you see the BIOS post screen and then nothing but a blinking cursor.
<Noturno99> what do you think?
<shane8002> nabil: its kinda weird that the desktop effects work and the video dosent
<xauxau> povenho
<benkay86> apollo8: Do you recall any errors popping up during installation?
<Myke516> i find it hard to believe there is no graphic safemode in ubuntu. there has to be some workaround
<shane8002> nabil: try to play the video with another media player just to be sure
<Ingsoc> shane8002: is it a flash video? (jumping in late sorry) either way have you tried turning off hardware acceleration for video in the ccsm menu?
<xauxau> em não entendi
<nabil> shane8002, vlc and movie player both same
<Homely_Girl> Blonde moment guys...sorry......wot's the file name to apt install java again plse? :)
<Noturno99> trism: what can i do?
<clausen> xauxau, oi
<apollo8> yes thats what happend last time under default settings for the install. no errors. im in the advanced settings right now. i haven't changed anything, but i was wondering if i can just use the windows boot loader. ubuntu will be running along side win xp
<sebsebseb> !java | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<trism> Noturno99: does the file /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gtk+-2.0.pc exist on your system?
<Noturno99> i will check
<Myke516> hmmmm
<shane8002> nabil: start playing the video and check the system log see if it show any error codes
<Myke516> can anyone help me?
<Homely_Girl> ty sebsebseb & ubottu. ;)
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: np
<nabil> shane8002, ive been messing around with the multimedia systems selector, and the only way i get video is when i set the default video output plugin (X windows )
<sebsebseb> !thanks | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nabil> shane8002, ive been messing around with the multimedia systems selector, and the only way i get video is when i set the default video output plugin (X windows System No XV)
<apatientdr> anyone know how to get line out audio working on  a macbook running 9.10?
<Lungan_> Having som trouble with shared folders on ubuntu, I can see all the windows computer on the lan, but my friend on ubuntu, who runs the same version, can't see any computer, exept the folder "Windows network" who gives an error msg when tries to open "WORKGROUP"
<Noturno99> trism: i founded here
<Noturno99> this file: in usr/lib/pkgconfig/ but doesn't exist folder gtk
<nabil> shane8002, but i want it to work with (xV) and the device is shown (v4l2)
<Noturno99> this file is free in the pkgconfig
<Myke516> Graphic safe mode in ubuntu... is it even possible?
<trism> Noturno99: so the file isn't there?
<benkay86> apollo8: If, at this point, you get nothing but a blinking cursor when you boot up (without the CD), then chances are your Windows bootloader is toast. You would need a Windows rescue or installation medium to restore it. If we are able to get GRUB (the Ubuntu bootloader) working, though, you will be able to boot windows nevertheless.
<pweezy> Myke516: im new to ubuntu, but I saw a 'recovery mode' option with grub that let you boot into the shell as root, and loaded networking.
<clausen> Myke516, maybe you could boot a livecd?
<Noturno99> no, it is
<MuffinPimp> Why does pulseaudio leak so much memory?
<Kentrel> I don't have a menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Kentrel> Where is it?
<pweezy> Myke516: also you could just set your inittab to start at runlevel 3
<Noturno99> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367880/
<clausen> muffinpimp: how do you know it leaks?
<blakkheim> !grub2 > Kentrel
<ubottu> Kentrel, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Kentrel: no menu.lst in Grub 2
<apollo8> what about a screen that says   grubrescue>
<trism> Noturno99: does: pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0; print anything?
<benkay86> apollo8: Are you able to get to such a screen?
<Lungan_> Is there anywere I can see when people are copying files from my shared folders?
<apatientdr> anyone have any ideas about audio?
<Kentrel> thank you
<MuffinPimp> clausen: no but I came back to my computer from 1-2 days and the 4 gigs of ram and the 6 gigs of swap is full
<Noturno99> trism: show this
<Noturno99> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367881/
<MuffinPimp> was*
<apollo8> i had it at one point but i don't remember. is it possible to fix from ther?
<clausen> MuffinPimp, omg!  that's crazy!  and it's all pulseaudio?
<MuffinPimp> clausen: yes
<LasBuntu> grr, wish I had not given away my google voice invite :/
<trism> Noturno99: odd, try export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig; pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0;
<benkay86> apollo8: It is (probably) possible to boot into windows from there, from whence you (probably) would be able to restore the Windows bootloader to the MBR. If you're able to boot from the USB image, there's a way to fix stuff from there too.
<MuffinPimp> clausen: I ran htop sorted by mem usage and pulseaudio had about 8.5 gigs of mem usage so I killed it
<Noturno99> trism: now, show this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367884/
<Joeseph> How can I start the default network manager applet?
<clausen> MuffinPimp, that's pretty strong evidence of a leak!
<MuffinPimp> Yeah
<Bookman> After upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 I can no longer share printers between Ubuntu machines and I'm not sure why.  It used to work perfectly.
<apollo8> ok. im going to try finshing the installationg without the ubuntu bootloader. and see if the windows bootloader will handle it or what the problem is. i'll keep track of exactly what happens.
<trism> Noturno99: do you have build-essential installed?
<Noturno99> yes
<Noturno99> trism: yes
<sebsebseb> Bookman: I remember someone else had  the same or similar issue after upgarding since 7.04 I think it was
<MuffinPimp> clausen: is there any fix that you know of or alternative?
<sebsebseb> Bookman: release notes might have something useful,  plus cups is for printers
<pusher420> does the checksum change if the file being downloaded is paused and resumed several times?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<sebsebseb> !cups |  Bookman
<ubottu> Bookman: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MuffinPimp> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<benkay86> apollo8: If you're thinking of installing Ubuntu again but using the advanced options in the installer to NOT install grub, that probably won't work.
<MuffinPimp> !ESD
<ubottu> esd is the enlightened sound daemon. It is deprecated, use !pulseaudio instead.
<MuffinPimp> I see
<clausen> MuffinPimp, I'm afraid not... maybe you should file a bug report?
<Kentrel> Why am I getting two linux images in grub?
<trism> Noturno99: try installing libpthread-stubs0-dev and then see what pkg-config prints
<Carci> My .xsession-errors file keeps wigging out on my netbook, and shooting up to the gigabytes of data range in size. Is there any way to turn off logging to that file? It keeps messing my computer up by filling my /home directory's partition.
<Kentrel> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-17-generic
<Kentrel> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<pweezy> benkay86: uhm, no quite the opposite.  you are confusing lilo properties with grub properties.  as long as the paths are the same it should be fine.
<Kentrel> I want to get rid of the .14
<apollo8> it wont work? ok i'll try the default settings and let you know
<apatientdr> I need some help with an audio problem
<arand> Kentrel: -14 IS THE ONE THAT WAS INSTALLED INITIALLY
<Noturno99> trism: ok!
<arand> Kentrel: sorry caps
<DasEi> Kentrel: dpends on how many are installed and how your grub is configured, can have a thirty
<Noturno99> trism: i'll try. thanks for your help.
<apatientdr> Im running 9.10 on a macbook and my line out doesnt work
<Kentrel> Well I have no idea how to edit them
<Kentrel> Since grub2 doesn't use menu.lst and I don't understand the new method
<MuffinPimp> clausen: I googled about it and it showed tons of stuff on launchpad about memory leaks so I think they already know
<benkay86> pweezy: I think the issue here is that somehow the boot sector got borked. Reinstalling Ubuntu without GRUB is not magically going to bring back the Windows bootloader. Not sure what any of this has to do with LILO.
<Toink> when I set the root partition's type to ext2 in /etc/fstab, why do I end up with it mounted as ext3 after rebooting?   Karmic on eee pc 901
<hghgd> yeah irssi told me this when I entered 'exec -o yes'. it was pretty cool
<lavin> can any1 help me install hydra it says libssh2 wrong pointer i got libssh v0.11 file but theres no info on installing it
<Noturno99> trism: this lib is installed in my system
<arand> Kentrel: do a search for "linux" in synaptic, that should show all the kernel versions and allow removing the -14 version (kernel+2headers packages normally)
<Bookman> sebsebseb, Thanks, but nothing there in those links that helps me out I'm afraid.
<pusher420> does the checksum change if the file being downloaded has paused and resumed several times?
<Kentrel> ok, thanks
<clausen> MuffinPimp, that's depressing :(
<pweezy> if its his boot sector then he did the opposite of what he should have done lol; but i thought he was just reinstalling because he borked his ubuntu installation; that should work.  im not certain he'd need a windows bootloader.
<benkay86> pweezy: I think we're trying to dual-boot.
<pweezy> ah
<clausen> toink: if it's an ext3 file system, linux will ignore what you ask, and mount it as ext3 anyway
<DasEi> Kentrel : also can tell grub how many kernels to hold, I'd prefer leat two
<pweezy> it detected mine first time through, and i just started using it today.
<DasEi> least
<pweezy> i had dual boot right off the bat
<pweezy> automagically
<Kentrel> DasEi, why two?
<benkay86> apollo8: Under the "advanced" options, where are you able to install the bootloader to? Is there an option that says "/dev/sda" or something similar?
<iflema> Toink becuase it is most likely ext3 to start with and fstab is not the way to change this...
<benkay86> pweezy: Indeed, it typically does work automatically.
<DasEi> Kentrel : If a update cause harm or intrepid going wild, still have a bootable system
<Toink> iflema, how can I change it then?
<Kentrel> oh ok
<DasEi> Kentrel : intrepid = initramfs
<rascal999> is lubuntu replacing xubuntu?
<pweezy> what is lubuntu?
<Toink> an ubuntu for lusers, I suppose
<lavin> can any1 help me install hydra it says libssh2 wrong pointer i got libssh v0.11 file but theres no info on installing it
<sysdoc> Hey guys, I'm looking to reinstall 9.10 to a new drive and have my current /home partition copied into place on the new drive with the new ext4 file sys... Anyone have any suggestions or a howto on how to accomplish this?
<trism> Noturno99: oh, it is in a different directory, try export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/lib/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig; then check pkg-config again
<DasEi> Kentrel: you can edit (as root) /etc/default/grub, then run sudo update grub to configure it, comments explainations are good in that file
<apollo8> it just sasys bootloader and has a checked box that says install bootloader and then asks me where i want to install it /dev/sda (ata hitachi hts54501 (149.1 gb) or /dev/sda1 windows vista loader or /dev/sda 5
<rascal999> !info lubuntu
<ubottu> Package lubuntu does not exist in karmic
<cookta2012> hello is anyone there that can help me?
<rascal999> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<iflema> Toink is it totally necessary? sounds odd to me.. but tune2fs should get you there.. not sure about going backwards...
<DasEi> !ask | cookta2012
<ubottu> cookta2012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Toink> iflema, I'm hoping it can improve performance a bit
<lavin> can any1 help me install hydra it says libssh2 wrong pointer i got libssh v0.11 file but theres no info on installing it
<benkay86> apollo8: In this case, I think you would want to install it to /dev/sda which should have been the default option anyway.
<Toink> iflema, thanks for the tip
<arand> DasEi: But grub2 has no Howmany="" option...
<lavin> someone help me
<clausen> sysdoc, I assume /home is on the / partition?  Then you could shrink your / partition, install ubuntu, then mount your old / partition?  you could deleted everything outside of /home from it...
<DasEi> arand: or was it 40_custom ? checking, second
<cookta2012> What all will i need to do to install Compiz and the compiz cube on my xubuntu?
<Dantonic> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<benkay86> sysdoc: Obviously, make sure you have your stuff backed-up somewhere. You might try doing manual partitioning in the installer, and then using the target partition as / without formatting it. Someone else probably has more experience with this.
<soreau> cookta2012: compiz is already installed
<Toink> I suppose tune2fs can't be used on a live partition?
<lavin> i not trollin i practiley married google on this hydra busness
<soreau> ! compiz | cookta2012
<ubottu> cookta2012: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<soreau> cookta2012: If you have any trouble, come to #compiz and we can help you there
<clausen> Toink, best not to!  you could use a livecd...
<Toink> ouch
<arand> DasEi: Yea, and referring people to editing of those scripts... I don't feel completely comfortable doing that... unless insited on..
<sysdoc> clausen, /home part is on the old drive and it is ext3, would like to have the /home part copied to a new part that was ext4 on the new drive..
<Toink> does it have to be that hard?
<apollo8> yup. when i installed it last time it said complete then told me to reboot and said grub installing and the next screen came up and GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4   under it i got 5 options 1.ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-14-generic 2.ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-14-generic(recovery mode) 3.memory test (memtest86+) 4.memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200) 5. windows vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)
<Noturno99> trism: i will try
<alex__> а что тут обсуждают?
<clausen> sysdoc, ah, I see
<ikonia> !ru | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<clausen> sysdoc, and you want to preserve permissions, etc.
<sysdoc> clausen, :)
<hghgd> yeah irssi told me this when I entered 'exec -o yes'. it was pretty cool
<pweezy> that looks....just like an exploit
<apollo8> i chose the first option and it gives me a blank sceen with a blinking dash in the top left corner. this continues with no result.
<cookta2012> sourau; i will
<Toink> is there no (fstab) setting to force the root partition to mount without the journal?
<jrib> hghgd: what are you doing?
<sysdoc> clausen, yea want everything to be the same as in this install of 9.10, just want to move to the new drive with ext4
<ViridianFire> ok so I cant get any sound out of my headphone jack and after like 3-4 months of requesting support now and then I am really starting to get fustrated
<clausen> sysdoc, I believe tar preserves ownership?
<ikonia> Toink: if you're using a journaled file system it has to use it
<clausen> sysdoc, maybe cp has some options too?
<cookta2012> now is there like a task manager for ubuntu like in windows that gives cpu usage and ram usage and all of that?
<jrib> cookta2012: system -> administration -> system monitor
<DasEi> arand: nope , can add in /etc/default/grub : GRUB_HOWMANY=N
<DasEi> Kentrel: ^^
<Noturno99> trism: man, could you explain what do you do??? :-)
<benkay86> apollo8: Ah! So, actually, GRUB did get installed to the MBR. In that case, reinstallation is even less likely to be of help.
<sysdoc> clausen, I was thinking that gparted at install had a option to copy a dir or partition to a new drive, but not sure if I needed to stay with the same fs or could create it as a new ext4 then copy
<cookta2012> i do not have that menu
<Toink> ikonia, but my other ext3 partition gets mounted as ext2 just fine when I configure it so in fstab
<clausen> sysdoc, I just checked... tar works
<Noturno99> trism: now it's ok!! thank you!
<jrib> cookta2012: what ubuntu is this?
<cookta2012> oh ok
<ikonia> Toink: you're marking an ext3 partition as ext2 in fstab ?
<apollo8> argghhhh. (i'm a pirate) what should i do then?
<Toink> ikonia, exactly
<benkay86> apollo8: If you reboot, can you get to that screen where GRUB gives you the various options?
<trism> Noturno99: you're welcome, I don't understand why your pkg-config doesn't check those directories by default (it should), glad it is working now though
<ikonia> Toink: let me guess one doesn't work
<Ivashka_Iv> russians say me=)
<ViridianFire> can anyone help me get sound out of my headphone jack? Its kinda important because I use it for my speakers
<Toink> ikonia, it works for /dev/sdb1 but not for the root partition
<clausen> sysdoc, I wouldn't know if gparted has such an option...
<apollo8> i'm going to let this install
<Noturno99> trism: i have installed glade
<ikonia> Toink: what's the error with the root partition ?
<clausen> sysdoc, parted used to have such an option, but they got rid of it
<Toink> ikonia, there's no error, it just gets mounted as ext3
<cookta2012> ok now can you set ubuntu to launch the sysmonitor on ctl+alt+del indtead of restarting?
<sysdoc> clausen, yea I thought I had seen it from other installs
<Toink> ikonia, mmm, or should I look in dmesg or somewhere?
<Dantonic> Hello I'm having an issue ripping my CDs in flac format.  I am using sound juicer on Ubuntu 9.10.  I've just realized that the flac files are much bigger than their wav counterpart.  usually around 40MB per song.  What is going on?  I'm new to Flac btw.
 * iflema :|
<apollo8> i'm going to let this load brb. i'll notify when its done
<ikonia> Toink: if you do a mount does the other partition show up as ext2 or 3 ?
<benkay86> apollo8: OK. There's always a chance it will magically work this time ;-)
<jrib> cookta2012: if you want, but there's not much reason to
<clausen> sysdoc, (actually, I wrote the option!)
<chris89> hi
<sysdoc> clausen, well put it back...:)
<clausen> sysdoc, the ext2 code in parted wasn't really being maintained, so the maintainers decided to remove it (fair enough)
<benkay86> chris89: Hi. Go ahead and ask your question.
<clausen> sysdoc, I haven't touched parted in 5 years!
<cookta2012> jrib: how would i do that?
<clausen> sysdoc, can't say I'm missing it that much, hehe
<sysdoc> clausen, ok lol!!
<clausen> sysdoc, (I'm an economist now!)
<Toink> ikonia, duh, when I mount the other ext3 partition as ext2, it shows up as ext2
<jrib> cookta2012: you could use xbindkeys for example.  Or if you use compiz, use ccsm.  But like I said, you shouldn't really have a need for this.  This isn't windows
<Toink> ikonia, ext3 is ext2 + journal you know
<chris89> i don`t have any questions:)
<ikonia> Toink: I'm aware of what it is, but I wouldn't expect it to work
<Toink> ikonia, guess what, it does
<benkay86> chris89: Oh, sorry. That's probably for the best, since I don't have any answers anyway.
<ikonia> Toink: it doens't or you would't be asking why one partition isn't mounting as ext2
<cookta2012> jrib: i understand i just like some of the shortcuts windows gives
<jrib> cookta2012: ok
<shatrix> sky eye simulator errors
<ikonia> Toink: would you try to boot from a livecd and mount the no-longer in use root partition as ext2 ?
<shatrix> skyeye_read_config: config file skyeye.conf have errors!
<shatrix> any one know about this error
<shatrix> please!!!!
<ikonia> Toink: I'm curious to if its something specific to the partition because it's root and already mounted ro for the initial boot, or something to do with the partition as a file system device - and nothing to do with it beign root
<Noturno99> trism: thanks so much, man!! for your help
<apatientdr> anyone know mac hardware? trying to get my line out to work.
<Toink> ikonia, yes, I suppose it may have something to do with that.  I'm not so eager to try livecd booting right now though, especially considering there's no cd drive here :)
<ikonia> Toink: yes, I understand that could be quite limiting
<ikonia> Toink: I suspect it's because it's already mounted ro for the initial boot, then just does a remount rw post boot
<Dantonic> !grip
<ubottu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<Toink> ikonia, is there a syntax for mount which would say "remount it with the same partition but in rw mode"?
<ikonia> Toink: mount -o remount rw
<Toink> oh
<Toink> sounds reasonable then
<arand> DasEi: From what I've read, you need to manually hack both the scripts and the grub-mkconfig if you want the GRUB_HOWMANY functionality...
<cookta2012> have you ever heard of like applications crashing and never opening again?
<apollo8> the only thing i changed from the last time i installed was the partitioning options. instead of doing it manually is jus used the option to install it along side windows and choose it from the start menu. the install is almost complete
<_pr0t0type_> Hey guys, where is the application binary directory?
<apollo8> benkay you there?
<_pr0t0type_> for instance, for gnome-terminal, where can I find the binary?
<ViridianFire> why doesnt my headphone jack have a volume bar in the alsamixer?
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, binaries are usually in /bin or /usr/bin
<apollo8> Benkay86 you there?
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, you can find gnome-terminal's binary in a few ways
<_pr0t0type_> I will check the /usr/bin
<cookta2012> is there a way to edit my application menu?
<clausen> _ruben, one is to search with apt, to find out what the package is
<benkay86> apollo8: Sorry, here I am.
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, that was for you ^
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, eg: apt-cache search gnome terminal
<jpds> clausen: System → Prefs → Main Menu.
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, once you know the package name
<arand> cookta2012: right click on "applications"> edit menu
<benkay86> apollo8: So, did it work this time?
<_pr0t0type_> excellent!
<_pr0t0type_> I'll test it out
<Carci> Does anyone know the limit on pastebin file lengths?
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, you can then list the files (dpkg -L gnome-terminal | grep bin)
<apollo8> ok i completed the installation and it says 'please remove the, close the tray (if any)    nad pres enter to continue'  should i remove the flash drive?
<z0d14rk> hey
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, jpds' suggestion also looks good...
<benkay86> apollo8: Yes, you should remove the flash drive.
<apollo8> not sure if that will make a difference. last time i removed the flash drive and pressed enter
<apollo8> ok
<benkay86> apollo8: Really shouldn't make the least bit of difference, to be honest.
<Diverdude> why do i have to write ./executable_filename instead of just executeble_filename when I am currently in that folder containing the executeble already?
<Carci> apollo8 If you don't, Ubuntu will try to install -again-
<z0d14rk> What do you guys think would be better for a netbook xfce or gnome?
<Carci> At least in my experience.
<apollo8> ok the i have a blinking screen...
<cookta2012> arand: i dont have that option
<apollo8> the blinking dash top right hand corner
<elmo198> is it possible to read just one of the mirroed hdd from a LVM2 setup??
<darkthing> alguien controla de IPTABLES
<darkthing> thanks
<apollo8> i'm going to let it sit for a while to see if anything happens but this is what happened last time
<sysdoc> clausen, so what would you suggest the best way to go would be? cp or tar up the /home dir and extract after the new install in done or?
<benkay86> apollo8: Did you see anything that said "GRUB" or gave you a list of boot options at any point?
<_pr0t0type_> I see
<Carci> Sounds like your boot device listing neds to be changed. >.>
<Toink> ikonia, I guess I'll try to boot with rootfstype=ext2 and see what happens.   I wonder it will be possible to go back to ext3 if I see no benefit in ext :)
<Diverdude> i have moved myscript.sh to / usr/local/bin in order to make it globally available...But when i write the scriptname in another folder it gives me command not found. Should I put it in another place?
<Toink> *in ext2
<_pr0t0type_> clausen: So it turns out it's in the /usr/bin, thanks a lot
<_pr0t0type_> I did a quick find /usr/bin -name "gnome-terminal"
<_pr0t0type_> and found it
<clausen> sysdoc, I'd probably use tar:  (cd /home; tar c) | (cd /newroot; tar x)
<apollo8> very quickly it said grub loading i think then it gave the 5 options like before with recovery mode and the memory tests of the windows loader
<ikonia> Toink: I don't think that will work, but it will be interesting to see if it does
<clausen> _pr0t0type_, :)
<DasEi> elmo: it is, but I don't know the syntax any more, there is a dummy/ignore  option in raidsetup, but will have to digg out yourself, mdmraid it was, I think
<benkay86> apollo8: Please reboot and then, when you see that screen briefly, press escape so that it doesn't try to boot the default option.
<cookta2012> Is there a way to edit the Applications menu?
<_pr0t0type_> I've been doing a lot of configuration recently.  Why is it that  most configurations are in /etc/init.d/?  and what does init.d stand for?  Anyone, please help ;D
<apollo8> ok which option should i choose i think there is an advanced menu too
<benkay86> apollo8: For starters, try pressing the "c" to get a GRUB command prompt.
<fretster> anyone know of a really good pdf modifying program like acrobat for linux?
<acicula> _pr0t0type_: init.d contains  service start and stop scripts
<Zer> pr0t0type: It's pretty common to have directories of settings files ending in .d
<apollo8> got it
<Zer> init would stand for initialization I imagine
<_pr0t0type_> ah
<benkay86> apollo8: Then, enter "search /boot/memtest86+.bin" to figure out where GRUB thinks your Ubuntu installation is.
<_pr0t0type_> initialization.d
<benkay86> apollo8: Also, try "search /boot.ini" which may reveal the location of your Windows installation.
<_pr0t0type_> oh I see
<_pr0t0type_> so D would probabaly daemon or something
<acicula> _pr0t0type_: it doesnt actually contain configuration data, other then defaults
<arand> cookta2012: do you not get this: http://imagebin.org/83077
<_pr0t0type_> thanks
<rat_> I am currently in Ubuntu 8.10 should I upgrade to 9.10?
<cookta2012> arand: no one sec.
<apollo8> unspecified search type on both
<AcEr> Tired of niggers?
<AcEr> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<rat_> I am currently in Ubuntu 8.10 should I upgrade to 9.10?
<benkay86> apollo8: Hold on a sec...
<rat_> I am just curious if there is any real advantage of upgrading to 9.10 ? like speed or anything
<arand> rat_: if you want to, support for 8.10 runs out around may I think..
<acicula> rat_: well 8.10 is still supported for a few months, after that its definitly wise to upgrade yeah
<_pr0t0type_> 9.10 is nifty
<rat_> Okay I will upgrade then just hopefully its not like a windows vista upgrade lol slowing it down I mean
<tertitten> is there a safe way to replace notify-osd with notification-daemon ?
<arand> rat_: note that you will need to do step-upgrades, unless reinstalling, and that 10.04 is released in april...
<jguzikowski> hey how do i access whats on my windows partition from in xubuntu
<ekim> I am running 9.04 and will wait for version 10 to come out before I upgrade.
<rahduke> can someone help me out with chmod, i dont think i understand it correctly
<clausen> rahduke, of course :)
<ikonia> rahduke: just ask the question
<DasEi> jguzikowski: mount it
<acicula> tertitten: why would it be unsafe?
<rat_> arand, I understand can't go straight to 9.10, so going to go to 9.04 then wait till april for 10.04
<jguzikowski> DasEi: are there any default apps that i can mount with on xubuntu?
<DasEi> jguzikowsk: sudo fdisk -l shows your partitons, which is win ?
<tertitten> acicula, last time I did it I built it from source and it ended up giving index out of bounds errors when using banshee. ..
<tertitten> that is why
<rahduke> well its a general question, for example i have a link on my desktop to a folder full of roms its got a lil lock icon on it. I drop into terminal and type sudo chmod 775 -R "link to roms" and it
<jguzikowski> DasEi: sda2
<DasEi> jguzikowsk: depends on your system-config, try to find it under places
<acicula> doesnt xubuntu have a clickable interface for accessing disks like normal ubuntu
<rahduke> doesnt get rid of the lock
<ikonia> rahduke: you chmod the files - not the link
<hrdcore0x1a4> hello all
<acicula> tertitten: what was giving the index out of bound exception?
<DasEi> jguzikowski: sudo mkdir /media/sda2
<rahduke> ikonia: how can i chmod a folder and all the files within?
<tertitten> acicula, the notifications whenever banshee where starting play of a new song
<ikonia> rahduke: chmod -R 775 /path/to/directory
<lacita> I accidently changed a partition table on the wrong drive, and would like to try & recover the information on that drive prior to the format. Any ideas?
<DasEi> jguzikowski: mount                              <<<check sda2 isn't already mounted somewhere
<apollo8> Benkay86  take your  time i'll brb in about 2 min. mac 'n' cheese is done :)
<ardchoille> rahduke: That's what the -R option is for (recursive)
<clausen> lacita, yeah, there are programs for that
<DasEi> jguzikowski: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2  /media/sda2
<hrdcore0x1a4> Question/Help:  I have the new Arrandale intel integrated graphics controller, there doesn't seem to be any drivers for this model.  Any suggestions?
<rahduke> ikonia: so it would be something like " sudo chmod 755 -R /home/rahduke/desktop/"Link to roms"
<lacita> clausen: any suggestions?
<clausen> lacita, I think there are hard disk recovery live cds... let me check
<ikonia> rahduke: no
<ikonia> rahduke: you don't chmod the link - you chmod the actual files
<jguzikowski> DasEi: nothing's happening with those sudo commands
<jguzikowski> DasEi: i'll just add the mout app from repos
<jguzikowski> thanks though :)
<clausen> lacita, so there's http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<hrdcore0x1a4> Does anyone have expirence with Intel's Arrandale graphics controller?
<rahduke> ikonia: ok so inside my roms folder i have 2 folders that are locked for whatever reason, to chmod the roms folder and everything within it, what do i type?
<DasEi> jguzikowski: nah, no out means no error..
<clausen> lacita, although, I can't remember the name of the best program for doing this kind of recovery
<acicula> tertitten: seems the message passing between the two messes things up
<acicula> tertitten: doesnt banshee come with ubuntu and work?
<clausen> lacita, parted / gparted has some features to do it, but it's not the best
<jguzikowski> new question though..i cant install themes in xubuntu..they wont show up no matter what i do
<ikonia> rahduke: chmod -R 775 /path/to/the/folder
<jguzikowski> i put them in /.themes nd /usr/share/themes
<DasEi> jguzikowski: sudo chown -R $USER  /media/sda2
<acicula> hrdcore0x1a4: its a gma4500
<DasEi> jguzikowski: cd /media/sda2
<DasEi> jguzikowski: ls
<rahduke> ikonia:  sudo chmod -755 -R /home/Desktop/roms?
<acicula> hrdcore0x1a4: so quite a few people have used it or are using it, try asking a specific question?
<lacita> clausen: really looking for the best. From my experience, the more you dither with inferior products, the more likely you are not to retreive your information.\
<tertitten> acicula, yes it does, i tought it possibly was something with the ubuntu package configure options so uninstalled it and installed from source, it didnt help
<ikonia> rahduke: if that's where the roms are - sure
<clausen> lacita, I wrote the parted one, btw, hehe
<jguzikowski> nothing shows up on ls, das
<rahduke> ikonia: "chmod: invalid option -- '7'"?
<DasEi> jguzikowski: have access now ?
<clausen> lacita, I wrote the command-line one... not sure how good the graphical one is
<ikonia> rahduke: sorry chmod -R 775
<ikonia> rahduke: read what I put
<clausen> lacita, but there are other ones that I think work very well
<clausen> lacita, let me check
<acicula> tertitten: nah package configure options typically affect building it, you get an index out of bound exception so probably the messages send and received across dbus arent aligning up? anyway i read on the wiki that -notification was deprecated for -osd
<Carci> Help! "err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable"  has been written MILLIONS of times to my .xsessions-errors file.
<apollo8> im back
<jguzikowski> DasEi: i managed to mount it but still doesnt show up in filemanager
<rahduke> ikonia: same error
<ikonia> rahduke: show me the command you're using
<lacita> clausen: you wrote parted? :0 Thank you, my good man, I just learnt how to use it, and love parted.
<rahduke> ikonia: chmod -775 -R /home/rahduke/Desktop/roms
<ikonia> rahduke: why are you not reading what I'm putting
<DasEi> jguzikowski: /media/sda2
<clausen> lacita, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk might be good?
<rahduke> lol i am
<ikonia> rahduke: where in my 2 examples did I say -755
<clausen> lacita, thanks :)  I haven't touched it in 5 years though
<jguzikowski> DasEi: OHH okay, i was looking in the wrong spot..for some reason it hought it was in 'root'
<ikonia> rahduke: I said "chmod -R 755 /path/to_roms"
<rahduke> ikonia: lol!
<DasEi> jguzikowski: for permanent, add it to fstab
<rahduke> sorry
<clausen> lacita, if you like parted, you can use it's "rescue" command...
<ikonia> rahduke: not a problem
<rahduke> ikonia: whats the dif between 755 and 775?
<jguzikowski> d'oh, im an idiot hahah..okay thats solved..any idea on the themes?
<ikonia> rahduke: be careful though, if you don't pay attention to stuff like that you can really mess your system up
<ikonia> rahduke: 775 is more open
<clausen> lacita, it's not too bad, but it's more designed for advanced users...
<DasEi> jguzikowski: sure, basics, want it permanent ?
<osmosis_> what is the purpose of  /etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key ?
<jguzikowski> DasEi: yeah
<chris__> since i upgraded to 9.10, a bunch of my Firefox login/search boxes have gone haywire - 2-3x as wide as they should be. any ideas?
<mado> howdy folks -> i got this error message three times when i was logging in on ubuntu 9.10 ... ... -> Das Panel ist beim Laden von »OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet« auf ein Problem gestoßen. <- ... it means something like "The panel found a problem while loading »OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet«" ... ... and then the question -> Do you want to delete the applet out from your configuration?
<DasEi> jguzikowski: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<benkay86> apollo8: Welcome back.
<DasEi> jguzikowski: scroll down, add a line :
<clausen> lacita, according to the wiki page, "TestDisk" is available on all the popular rescue CDs (such as parted magic, gparted live cd, system rescue cd, etc.)
<clausen> lacita, so, I'd probably try that one out!
<DasEi> jguzikowski: /dev/sda2   /media/sda2   ntfs   user,auto,rw,exec   0  0
<benkay86> apollo8: Try doing this from the GRUB command line.
<benkay86> apollo8: set root=(hd0,0)
<DasEi> jguzikowski: save the fstab, close gedit, that's it
<benkay86> apollo8 chainloader +1
<benkay86> Then, try pressing "b" to boot. In principle, this will get you into Windows.
<Toink> how do I schedule a check of the root fs on next reboot?
<lacita> clausen: will do. Thank you kind sir.
<DasEi> Toink: see man tunefs
<jguzikowski> DasEi: i'm in xubuntu doe s that matter?
<jguzikowski> dont think i have gedit
<clausen> lacita, no problem.  gotta go... bye! :)
<DasEi> jguzikowski: nope, same
<jguzikowski> okay there we go
<jguzikowski> thanks :)
<jguzikowski> i got to eat quick, brb thanks for the help though :) i appreciate it
<mado> howdy folks -> i got this error message three times when i was logging in on ubuntu 9.10 ... ... -> Das Panel ist beim Laden von »OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet« auf ein Problem gestoßen. <- ... it means something like "The panel found a problem while loading »OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet«" ... ... and then the question -> Do you want to delete the applet out from your configuration? ... ... what should i do?
<DasEi> jguzikowski: gksudo kate or whatever or sudo apt-get install gedit
<acicula> osmosis_: probably a match for ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<lacita> clausen: bye
<benkay86> apollo8: Any luck with that?
<mkas12> hi
<tertitten> acicula, I got it working now, I simply replaced notify-osd with the help of this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8765440
<acicula> tertitten: cool :)
<osmosis_> acicula, what is the .pem for?
<acicula> osmosis_: its the public portion of the private key
<osmosis_> acicula, what is snakeoil though?
<apollo> sorry benkay86 i d/c
<cookta2012> this is what i get http://imagebin.org/83080
<apollo> are you there/
<apollo> ?
<benkay86> apollo8: Ah. I was just lamenting the fact that I knew GRUB much better than GRUB2.
<benkay86> I'm not entirely sure how to use the search command properly (try typing "help search").
<benkay86> However, you might at least try the following to command to get yourself into Windows:
<benkay86> root=(hd0,0)
<benkay86> chainloader +1
<arand> benkay86: mind the "set" root... there
<Santisnight> How do i get certain programs to start upon start up, on their own?
<benkay86> arand: Thank you, that should be "set root=(hd0,0)"
<apollo> is there a space after chainloader?
<trism> benkay86: partitions start with 1 in grub2
<acicula> osmosis_: its a dummy ssl cert called snakeoil
<arand> benkay86: and (hd0,1)
<benkay86> Arg, why must they change everything! Indeed, it would be (hd0,1) since devices still inexplicably count up from 0.
<trism> yeah, seems odd to me too
<pfifo> how do I get the POSIX programmers man pages for section 2 and 3? (so I can do 'man select' or 'man fork')
<benkay86> In fact, I think in GRUB2 you could do it all in one command: chainloader (hd0,1)+1
<apollo> am i in grub 2...? rofl sorry i know nothing about linux
<cookta2012> arand: this is what i get http://imagebin.org/83080
<rahduke> i accidentally change one of my mame keyboard keys that is really important, now i cant get into the mame configuration. does anyone know where the default sdlmame keyboard config file is?"
<acicula> oh what is snakeoil, well , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake_oil
<benkay86> trism, arand: You don't happen to know of a place where the GRUB2 commands are, you know, documented or something?
<arand> benkay86: actually it co-relates well with the sda# notation so in that sense it's ok, still pretty weird to have two diff counters in one designation...
<pfifo> ohh wow, looks like that one flew over some heads
<benkay86> apollo8: Indeed, you are using GRUB2. Try the following command to get into Windows:
<benkay86> chainloader (hd0,1)+1
<arand> benkay86: Thereäs always ubottus !grub2, and the official grub wiki...
<apollo> nothing happened
<apollo> no error or anything
<trism> benkay86: http://grub.enbug.org/CommandList has the list of commands, but it is unfortunately still incomplete
<benkay86> Apollo: Try pressing "b" on the keyboard as well.
<mado> howdy folks -> i got this error message three times when i was logging in on ubuntu 9.10 ... ... -> Das Panel ist beim Laden von »OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet« auf ein Problem gestoßen. <- ... it means something like "The panel found a problem while loading »OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet«" ... ... and then the question -> Do you want to delete the applet out from your configuration? ... ... what should i do?
<apollo> b is an unknown command
<benkay86> trism, arand: The CommandList on the wiki lists all the commands, but has documentation for none of them.
<chris89> bye
<Santisnight> How do i get certain programs to start upon start up, on their own? ubuntu 9.10
<arand> cookta2012: Ah, using xubuntu, then I'm afraid I don't know.
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, not sure about sdlmame, but might want to check out ~/.xmame/xmamerc <- no keyboard mapping by the looks of it though
<trism> benkay86: that was what I meant by incomplete
<benkay86> trism, arand: Does either of you know what sequence of commands might induce GRUB2 to chainload? I'm faily certain apollo8's Windows partition is on /dev/sda1.
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: yea i cant find it anywhere, i've found joystick config files for specific games but not the master config file
<acicula> Santisnight: after logging in?
<Santisnight> acicula, yes
<acicula> Santisnight: preferences->startup applications
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, i've used mame for a long time, and I've always used the TAB key to change keyboard buttons -- best of luck man
<Santisnight> acicula, ah, ok
<apollo> yay for crowded chatrooms... hah
<arand> benkay86: I do know that my Vista-chainlod looks like this: http://pastebin.com/m7ffc65cd
<acicula> apollo: its fairly quiet tbh :)
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: i changed the tab key to config with my gamepad, but it ended it up setting it to none... then i accidently closed mame
<rahduke> and now i cant get back to the tab menu
<apollo> i'd hate to be here during happy hour...
<benkay86> apollo8: It's always happy hour here.
<arand> benkay86: so maybe the insmod ntfs is missing?
<tomatoes7> noob question: how do i find out how much free space i have on my ext4 partition?
<benkay86> arand: My thoughts exactly.
<acicula> tomatoes7: df -h
<apollo> happy hour? i'm starting to get pissed actually.... hah
<benkay86> arand: Do you happen to know the syntax required to get "search" to look for a file like GRUB's find?
<Santisnight> Youtube Videos tend to lag behind the audio, and its gotten a bit annoying, how can this be fixed? Google Chromium
<benkay86> apollo8: Sorry, you're not the only one who's a bit annoyed that Ubuntu decided to switch to a bootloader with poor documentation.
<acicula> tomatoes7: nautilus will also show the free space if you select your partition
<ZykoticK9> Santisnight, tried youtube with html5?  www.youtube.com/html5 to turn feature on/off
<benkay86> apollo8: From the top, please try these three commands. After entering the third, you should end up booting windows.
<Santisnight> ZykoticK9,  no but i will.
<benkay86> insmod ntfs
<benkay86> set root=(hd0,1)
<arand> benkay86: This pretty much says it all (NOT!):http://grub.enbug.org/search
#ubuntu 2010-02-03
<benkay86> chainloader +1
<benkay86> arand: That would be funny if GRUB2 weren't the default bootloader.
<arand> benkay86: Otherwise http://grub.enbug.org/CommandList seems to have some doc for most of the commands
<benkay86> arand: It just points to the documentation from legacy GRUB.
<apollo> nothing...
<benkay86> apollo: OK. Let's try pressing Escape to go back to the menu. Could you please remind me what options are there?
<Santisnight> ZykoticK9,  that worked thanks! :D
<apollo> the title is GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4     the options are as follows:
<arand> benkay86: ah, right..
<bioinfolabo> Can anyone help me with a sound issue?
 * mado will wait then
<apollo> ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-14-generic     the next option is that with (recovery mode) after it
<DasEi> mado: still on that applet problem ?
<lcb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bioinfolabo> Is anyone free to help with a sound issue?
<apollo> then memory test (memtest 86+) and memtest 86+, serial console 115200)
<DasEi> !details | bioinfolabo
<ubottu> bioinfolabo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<apollo> and windows vista (loader) on /dev/sda1)
<Toink> ikonia, adding rootfstype=ext2 to boot parms does boot me with / mounted as ext2.   Rebooting with default parms gives me / mounted as ext3 again
<Carci> Does anyone have any suggestions for this problem I'm facing? "err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<benkay86> apollo: First off, trying the "recovery" option might just get us somewhere. If that fails, the memtest86 almost always works. If that fails too, then I'm going to go bang my head against a wall.
<bioinfolabo> Okay. So whenever I leave my computer running for a extended period of time I come back to find that sound wont work at all. I used to close firefox and then do ps aux | grep firefox and kill it again because it wouldnt close for some reason. After that sound comes back when I re open firefox
<bioinfolabo> now I have moved to chrome... and it wont work again
<bioinfolabo> and I am tired of rebooting
<phoenixz> What would be the recommended plugin to use for firefox flash? AFAIK, NOT The adobe one, since it.. sucks.. but I want to be able to do pretty much everything with flash like youtube video, and well, all needed for normal browsing..
<mado> DasEi, yes
<jrib> phoenixz: adobe flash
<apollo> stuff is happening with recovery mode. a bunch of commands... it stopped at 3.172183
<phoenixz> jrib: But isnt that the one causing lots of trouble, slow, etc?
<jrib> phoenixz: yep
<DasEi> bioinfolabo: can have a couple of reasons, checked your syslog about alsa and pulseaudio ?
<phoenixz> jrib: yet its the recommended one.. as in, the alternatives suck worse?
<benkay86> apollo: If it's stuck, could you tell me what the last line says?
<jrib> phoenixz: you can try gnash, but it won't run everything you encounter
<bioinfolabo> Im a linux newbie. Unfortunately I have been sheltered all my life with windows...
<DasEi> mado : which was it ? (the applet) I tend to delete it, if something is missing, remove --purge gdm from out  of x and reinstall it
<bioinfolabo> where is syslog?
<DasEi> bioinfolabo: /var/log/syslog
<mado> DasEi, er ... i don't know how to reinstall applets ... plus ... i already miss some applets
<ardchoille> How would I start a second xorg instance and log in as the same user but in a different window manager?
<ZykoticK9> bioinfolabo, are you killing chrome like you did firefox and audio is not coming back?  just clarifying
<ardchoille> Is that even possible?
<DasEi> bioinfolabo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<jrib> ardchoille: want the easy way or hard way?
<bioinfolabo> I tried to kill chrome but sound is still nogo
<apollo> [     3.172183] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT a -> link[AX3A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<benkay86> apollo: What's going on?
<ardchoille> jrib: Easy, to begin with
<apollo> thats where it stopped
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, that use to be possible - but you need two different users now with GDM
<jrib> ardchoille: use gdmflexiserver, it will spawn a new gdm for you to log into.  Hit options to change the window manager
<apollo> does that help?
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, if you try with the same user it is going to fail...
<DasEi> mado: gnome-applets are a collection of the most common ones
<benkay86> apollo: That's... unusual. What kind of netbook did you say you had?
<apollo> hp mini 311 1000nr
<apollo> came with win xp installed
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, cool, I have that installed already for screenshots of gdm
<mado> DasEi, which means? ... i'm sorry ... i'm a beginner
<ardchoille> jrib: curiosity is getting the better of me, what's the hard way?
<bioinfolabo> i gotta run to cloass
<jrib> ardchoille: I haven't used gdmflexiserver in several releases by the way
<bioinfolabo> ill be back later for help..
<mado> DasEi  also called "apprentice" :)
<jrib> ardchoille: use startx with the right options
<DasEi> mado: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm && sudo apt-get install gnome-applets
<benkay86> apollo: OK. I'm going to look and see if there are any known issues with your netbook. In the meanwhile, could you try rebooting and choosing the "windows vista (loader)" option? Remember, you'll have to press a button (like escape) before GRUB decides to boot the default option.
<apollo> kk
<ardchoille> jrib: Ah, thanks very much
<DasEi> mado: answer the question of your issue to be deleted with yes
<renamon> i tried to update my system but i got an E: error. could somone explain??? please help.
<jrib> !pastebin | renamon
<ubottu> renamon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> renamon: show us the error and what you ran :)
<mado> DasEi, ... answered with "yes" ... and i'm now typing the command you showed me
<apollo> i'm there
<DasEi> mado: go aahead
<DasEi> bioinfolabo: give url from pastebin in here
<benkay86> apollo: So, did it boot Windows?
<apollo> failed
<mado> DasEi, ... ok ... should i now restart?
<benkay86> apollo: Did anything specific happen, or just... blinking cursor?
<renamon> E: dpkg was interrupted, u must manually run "sudo-dpkg configure -a to correct the problem. E:_cache->open() failed, please report.
<DasEi> mado : which applets are you missing ?
<ardchoille> jrib: I think ZykoticK9 is right, it won't let me do it with the same user
<apollo> im in winows boot manager
<jrib> ardchoille: k
<apollo> windows failed to start
<MarkusT> I'm trying to add a Grub2 menu for http://linux.dell.com/biosdisk/ files. Unfortunately, biosdisk creates a Grub-legacy entry: "title BIOS upgrade" "kernel /boot/memdisk" "initrd /boot/biosupdate.img". How does this translate to a Grub2 entry? I tried boot /* and initrd /* but it doesn't work
<snoopy> how can i check what my sound card is?
<mado> the e.g. "bluetooth" / "network" ones
<benkay86> apollo: Exactly what do you mean by "failed to start"?
<apollo> thats what the first line says
<renamon> help?
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, since 9.10 i don't think it will allow the same user to log in
<DasEi> snoopy: lspci or lshw, filter by grep
<benkay86> apollo: Oh. Well, I suppose that would be faily definitive.
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: Sounds like a very good security measure
<benkay86> apollo: Out of curiosity (because it shouldn't matter), did you try to install Ubuntu or the Ubuntu netbook remix?
<arand> benkay86: Here's documentation for search btw: http://imagebin.org/83083 (vbox is convenient;)
<apollo> ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, the GDM setup program that was removed in karmic, had a checkbox to allow it 9.04andearlier
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: Ah, yeah
<apollo> there is a specified file and status
<benkay86> arand: The other thing that irks me about GRUB2 is that the only way to obtain the information you just got is to reboot. In legacy grub, it was possible to go to the grub prompt simply by running "grub".
<DasEi> snoopy: lspci | grep audio
<DasEi> !sound > snoopy
<ubottu> snoopy, please see my private message
<benkay86> apollo: What file and status?
<apollo> file: \ntldr     status:0xc0000225
<arand> benkay86: indeed..
<apollo> on this page
<renamon>  E: dpkg was interrupted, u must manually run "sudo-dpkg configure -a to correct the problem. E:_cache->open() failed, please report.
<renamon> can anyone help me????
<DasEi> renamon: so run it
<renamon> i did and it still isnt working.
<DasEi> renamon: sudo-dpkg configure -a
<DasEi> you did ?
<renamon> yeah and it no working
<benkay86> arand, apollo: OK, so it looks like GRUB2 is actually working just fine since it is able to load both the Linux kernel and the Windows bootloader. The problem seems to be somewhere later in the boot process.
<apollo> 'windows has failed to start. a recent hardware or software change might be the cause. to fix the problem: 1.installtion disk 2.chooselanguage 3. click repair if that doesn't work contact for assistance
<DasEi> renamon: k, sth. else , (will log you off) :
<apollo> ok
<renamon> huh?
<jrib> renamon: pastebin the actual output.
<mantis> Hi guys. I accidently put a desktop application in the background with ctrl-z. How can i get it back ?
<osmosis_> how come launchpad has a "subscribe to bug mail" but no rss feed ?
<jrib> mantis: fg
<mado> DasEi, can i restart now?
<benkay86> apollo: Is there actually a repair button to click?
<jrib> mantis: google: bash job control
<DasEi> renamon: sudo init 1 , from that menu choose first netroot, then enter exit, then dpkg...
<DasEi> mado : y
<renamon> wheres the paste bin?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apollo> no that would be in the installation disk (which i don't have)
<jrib> DasEi: why would renamon need to do that?
<mantis> thanks
<benkay86> apollo: Ah. Yes, I can see how the Windows XP install *CD* wouldn't be very useful here.
<DasEi> jrib: apt is broken, configure a not working..
<mado> DasEi, see you later
<apollo> next plan of attack?
<apollo> you said memory test always works or something...
<renamon> now its saying unable to get exclusive lock. what the heck does that mean?????
<DasEi> renamon: apt has a lock file
<renamon> a wat?
<cookta2012> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cookta2012> ! compiz | troy
<ubottu> troy: please see above
<DasEi> renamon: please try the recovery menu first
<benkay86> apollo: Yes. Feel free to reboot and try it just for fun.
<renamon> and where is that?
<cookta2012> ! compiz | cookta2012
<ubottu> cookta2012, please see my private message
<jrib> renamon: you need to actually pastebin what you are doing and the output so we know what's going on.
<apollo> with serial console or no? what does memtest do?
<DasEi> renamon: see above lines
<renamon> wheres the pastebin!?!
<DasEi> ...
<benkay86> apollo: The particular Windows error message you gave me means that the Windows bootloader can't find the file ntldr.exe.
<jrib> renamon: paste.ubuntu.com if you want
<benkay86> apollo: memtest will test your computer's RAM for errors. It's quite harmless to run, since it doesn't touch your hard drive.
<apollo> ok so what about ntldr.exe
<benkay86> apollo: The serial console is useful for computers without monitors, a dilemma you do not have.
<apollo> ok
<renamon> wat do i need to paste here?
<benkay86> apollo: As far as I know, the only way to see that error message is if the partition number of your Windows partition was changed, but I don't think that's the case here...
<DasEi> renamon: the output from sudo apt-get update
<benkay86> apollo: Moreover, Linux shouldn't freeze on boot without displaying some sort of error message :-(
<apollo> i shifted that partition to left using gparted. there was unallocated space before my partition
<renamon> nvm it just started to wark. YAYS!!!!!
<DasEi> apollo: unset the quiet/splash in grub, can have output
<ardchoille> ZykoticK9: And I see that you can't disable the user list in gdm either
<apollo> what?
<benkay86> apollo: Oh, that may actually have caused the problem.
<apollo> cool. how to fix?
<benkay86> DasEi: I believe that's what booting in recovery mode does.
<DasEi> renamon: the recovery automates some apt-locks, so be fine then
<renamon> one more small q. is it possible to have diff backgrounds on diff desktops on the same system?
<benkay86> DasEi: I recall the last line apollo described was just some IRQ enumeration. Nothing to suggest anything was amiss.
<DasEi> benkay86: if configured so, recovery halts on an eralier intialisation
<benkay86> DasEi: What do you mean?
<DasEi> earlier*
<mado> DasEi, ok ... i'm back ... but it still didn't do the trick ... the applets that were once there when ubuntu was freshly installed still aren't here
<apollo> should i try recovery mode again jsut for shits and giggs?
<DasEi> mado : like which ?
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, gdm customization and grub customization or kinda missing in karmic...
<benkay86> apollo: Sure, DasEi may want to know what the output looks like.
<renamon> one more small q. is it possible to have diff backgrounds on diff desktops on the same system?
<ZykoticK9> ardchoille, s/or/are
<polux0101> Hi, I'm trying to setup Internet with a usb wireless adapter. I need nidswrapper and the driver RT2870 which is well intalled... I did the command: ndiswrapper -l and I see it, well installed... but I can't see the essid of the wireless ???
<mado> DasEi, -> the "bluetooth"-one ... ... and e.g. the one that helped me with "LAN / WLAN / etc"
<benkay86> apollo: As far as getting Windows to boot, you would probably need a Windows rescue/install image. Or to put the Windows partition back at its original offset.
<apollo> ot stopped earlier this time
<polux0101> the module ndiswrapper is loaded too
<andy__> could someone help me with a mounting problem?
<benkay86> apollo: And the last line?
<DasEi> mado: network-manager, search synaptic
<renamon> shure andy_
<andy__> thats
<andy__> so I am trying to mount a blank dvd on to my virtual box and im unable to do so
<apollo> [    2.314751] do you need all of it?
<Klapo> hello
<renamon> uh andy_ i have no idea sorry...
<andy__> it has windows xp pro installed on it
<benkay86> apollo: Unfortunately, yes. Actually, the part in [] is the least important part :-(
<andy__> shit
<apollo> hah my bad
<apollo> 1 sec
<DasEi> andy_: vbox set to passthrough dvd-drive ?
<Dr_Willis> a blank dvd that has stuff on it? :)
<andy__> do you know where i could go to find someone to help me?
<Klapo> I have one question, there is any way for install ubuntu (NOT LIVE or live with delate live session user) to pendrive?
<mado> DasEi, it is installed ... but how can i put it back into the panel? ... there is no "network-manager" in the list
<andy__> no just a blank dvvd
<DasEi> andy_#vbox for related quests, general mount here
<andy__> ok
<apollo> forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: pci int a -> link [apch] -> GSI 22 (level, low) IRQ 22
<Dr_Willis> Klapo:  you can do a 'full' normal type install to a pendrive. yes.
<Dr_Willis> Klapo:  theres been issues with that in the past.. but it can be done
<DasEi> mado : right-click panel, add
<apollo> forcedeth doesn't sound good... lol
<StkTrdr> not a direct Ubuntu question, but using Ubuntu... anyone know why Firefox does not completely close? When i try to restart it, there is always a prior process running which does not let me open another process.. ?
<mado> DasEi, i tried that but it isn't in this list!
<ectraz> hello
<Klapo> hmm... Dr_Willis: did you know any good tutrioal or something about it?
<ectraz> anyone available to help with a Radeon Issue :P
<felixsulla> How do I creat a shortcut on the desktop to a folder under /mnt/hgfs/ThisFolder
<andy__> when i go to the vbox channel it get a prompt saying cannot send to channel. What does that mean?
<benkay86> apollo: Actually, the line is perfectly innocuous. It's for the nvidia nFORCE ETHerenet Device chipset.
<Dr_Willis> Klapo:  nope. I tend to just use live installs on my flash drive.. last i recall you do the install normally. but at the end you have to tell it the proper place of the usb drive so it installs grub properly. thats all i rember
<Dr_Willis> !register | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<JohnCDI> so i previously removed network manager after installing wicd now i just accidentally uninstalled wicd completely and have no network manager how can i get anything back on i have no cd drive
<Dr_Willis> andy__:  register your nick
<ectraz> !register Ectraz
<benkay86> apollo: Anyhow... is there anything else on the screen that might suggest a problem? If you have a digital camera, it might be helpful to post a shot of your screen to imagebin.
<Klapo> hmm, ok thanks. I try.. Dr_Willis :)
<DasEi> mado:network-manager-gnome
<Dr_Willis> JohnCDI:  i had a similer issue with Lubuntu when i removed it. I recall using the dhcpclient to get network going (wired networking) then installed the network manager back on
<DasEi> mado:sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<benkay86> apollo: Oh, but my favorite kernel error message of all time remains, "Bus error. Driver executed."
<JohnCDI> how would i go about it?
<phong_> hi i have question: i try to access Downloads folder from a Mac OS X drive ,, i can't open that folder it has access permition thing...how to access it
<JohnCDI> Dr_Willis: just terminal dhcpclient ?
<phong_> any help?
<mado> DasEi, -> it's already installed
<meoblast001> hi, i'm having a problem.... package firefox is broken, when i try to remove it, it wants to install pacakge firefox-3.5-gnome-support, which cannot be downloaded
<phong_> i'm using ubuntu and open a mac disk
<meoblast001> my system is constantly nagging me about broken packages and won't shut up
<apollo> took pic with my phone and am sending to my email now
<phong_> i can see everytying but not the /home /downloads
<apollo> how to upload on here?
<Dr_Willis> JohnCDI:  yep i think thats how i did it. dhclient eth0 or somthing like that..
<benkay86> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<JohnCDI> Dr_Willis: Now that you say it that makes sense thanks a ton i forgot completely
<ectraz> err will just post my issue hopefully someone has an answear, was running Geforce card on my XMBC Media center was perfect everything 100% perfect for weeks, geforce card burnt out put in a radeon x300 tryed re install absolutly nothing been following guides all day, but havent got anywere :( anyone have a solution i belive XMBC = Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<andre_> help intalling ubuntu
<andre_> pleazee
<Dr_Willis> ectraz:  i use the xbmc program on my normal ubuintu install. You are using the xbmc disrto or somtning? or did you just install xbmc onto ubuntu as well?
<ectraz> nope i installed it from the live cd, because i use it pureley for Media center on tv i dident want to much bulk in the background
<apollo> submitted
<andre_> I'm trying to intall ubuntu, i formated the partitions using gparted, but when it comes the part of "prepar partitions" no data is shown
<andre_> any help???
<andre_> pleassee
<Pici> !ASK | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blakkheim> !please | andre_
<ubottu> andre_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> andre_:  you could just leave part of the hd unallocated. and tell the installer to use/auto partion the unallocated space.
<apollo> do you need the url?
<benkay86> apollo: OK, I'm looking at this: http://imagebin.org/83087
<mado> DasEi, ?
<benkay86> apollo: Does your netbook have a numlock or capslock light, and are they flashing right now?
<andre_> Dr_Willis,  i already did that still no changes, no data is displayed
<apollo> no numb lock and caps lock is not flashing
<Dr_Willis> andre_:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' output see if the hd is seen at all.
<DasEi> mado: digging nm-applet, second
<looter> i was trying to figure out a way to edit my /var/www files through scite instead of with sudo through command line and i think in an attempt i messed up my user groups.....apache2 is now returning bad group name www-data when i try to reload or restart it.  any ideas how to fix this?
<andre_> Dr_Willis,  in live cd?
<Dr_Willis> andre_:  yes..
<benkay86> apollo: What happens if you press Alt+F2?
<andre_> Dr_Willis,  it does reconignze the disk...
<mado> DasEi, ok ... i wait right here :)
<apollo> nothign
<Dr_Willis> andre_:  thers been some cases where some sata/raid/other controllers have not been seen properly by the installer.. but thats about all i know on the topic
<benkay86> apollo: What about Ctrl+Alt+Del, which would ordinarily prompt a reboot?
<ectraz> anyone willing to take a look at my XBMC radeon issue if i give out SSH access?
<andre_> Dr_Willis,  the disk is ata
<Dr_Willis> andre_:  im not sure how else to  make it see them
<apollo> nope
<andre_> Dr_Willis,  i tried debian install and it found the disk... :(
<Dr_Willis> andre_:  the forums may have some infoon the problem. its proberly a known bug with some  controllers
<benkay86> apollo: I basically have no idea what's going on then :-(
<benkay86> DasEi: Any insight as to why Ubuntu would choose to freeze on this screen: http://imagebin.org/83087
<apollo> ok i rebooted again and it stopped at the same place as last time... this is ridculous
<`mOOse`> k got one for you guys...had a hella time installing xubuntu on my usb flash just now - I can't get grub to install on my boot partition....
<apollo> as the first time**
<apollo> IRQ16
<`mOOse`> now I need to install it from within the os
<andre_> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<ectraz> :( Radeon issue is driveing me nuts
<andre_> i will intall a new disk and see what happens...
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  i recall for a full/normal install to a flash drive. on the last (?) dialog of the installer theres an option to tell it where to install grub to. You have to tell it where the usb drive is.
<DasEi> mado : output from ps -aux | grep nm-applet ?
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  or else boot live cd, chroot/otherwise install it to the usb drive afterwards
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis, I did
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<apollo> you got nothin benkay?
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  thats all i know on the topic. I dont do full installs to USB.
<benkay86> apollo: Indeed, it is most unusual. I admit defeat.
<`mOOse`> it just comes back and tells me that it can't install and we loop for an hour doing all manner of variations
<`mOOse`> ok thanks man
<benkay86> Can anyone at all explain why Ubuntu would freeze during startup with this: http://imagebin.org/83087
<ectraz> Any solution on Radeon x300 on Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala)??? could anyone point me in the right direction?
<zealot> ectraz: it doesnt work
<`mOOse`> I ran grub2 from sysrescue disk and it warns me not to install it to my /boot partition then fails
<zealot> you will have to use the propietary drivrs
<vadimanri> Hello room
<ectraz> i know :p thats the problem
<moule> hello room
<zealot> whats wrong
<zealot> are the propietary drivers not working
<`mOOse`> this is beginner stuff in suse....I just can't figger it out in ubuntu
<zealot> be sure to blacklist the linux drivers
<zealot> if you are going to use the propietary drivers
<DasEi> benkay86: clocksource unstable, is that pc oc'ed ?
<ectraz> Zealot, I have no idea is there a way of testing? havent touched the drivers
<zealot> well go on the ati website and get the linux drivers for your card
<johntramp> i am always amazed by how big the texlive stuff is.  what is it that takes up so much space?
<zealot> and install them
<ectraz> ive done that, wount install due to incompatible version
<zealot> incompatible version?
<zealot> did you get the right drivers?
<soldiermullins> is anyone free to help?
<zealot> because linux is linux
<vadimanri> Good evening, I am looking for some help with getting multiple displays setup in Ubuntu
<zealot> the drivers should support 2.6 kernel
<ectraz> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<osmosis_> im trying to setup SSL. apache restarts and asks for password correctly.  when I try to connect via https, i get connection interrupted error. http continues to work.
<zealot> are you sure thats the right script to install
<DasEi> mado : ? gettting tired, will leave soon : http://tinyurl.com/sx9ke
<zealot> that doenst look like an install script
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ectraz> zealot, just following the guide from ATI website
<zealot> read the readme that comes with the drivers
<vadimanri> Good evening, I am looking for some help with getting multiple displays setup in Ubuntu, would anyone be familiar with how to set it up?
<ectraz> sh drivername.run
<zealot> hmm
<zealot> it might be the shell
<ectraz> ?
<zealot> try bash drivername.run
<zealot> instead of sh
<genii> osmosis_: #ubuntu-server or ##httpd would probably be better places to ask that SSL question
<DasEi> benkay86: looks like an issue with the busclock, run a memtest and lower bios settings
<ectraz> same error :(
<apollo> well i kind of need an OS int the mean time....
<ectraz> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<hyperstream> vadimanri, what is the issue?
<zealot> ok
<zealot> are you root?
<zealot> su to root and do it
<zealot> instead of using sudo
<ectraz> ok
<hyperstream> sudo -i
<zealot> never use sudo
<zealot> sudo is a security nightmare
<Seeker`> zealot: please stop
<vadimanri> I have a Nvidia G-force card and want to confige it you use 2 LCD's
<hyperstream> echinos, sudo -i for a root terminal
<benkay86> DasEi: It's apollo's machine. A netbook, so probably not overclocked. What makes you think that?
<zealot> no dont use sudo
<zealot> all someone has to do is get your user password
<hyperstream> ectraz, and ALWAYS use sudo when possible
<zealot> and they have root access
<zealot> whereas without sudo
<zealot> they have to get both your user password
<BiosElement> zealot: knock it off. >.>
<zealot> and your root password
<hyperstream> zealot, stop that.
<FloodBot1> zealot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperstream> !op zealot
<zealot> what did i do?
<DasEi> benkay86: the pic, saying unstable clock, had it with a weak ram one time
<hyperstream> zealot, you always use sudo or sudo -i
<Seeker`> zealot: Ubuntu is designed to use sudo, please don't advise people to use root
<zealot> ok i dont think you understand
<zealot> when you use sudo
<kappaccino> totally unrelated but I must share... http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8487526.stm
<fodder_> is there a way to find the install date of my OS, similar to the uptime command.
<jeeves_Moss> is there a simple way to access my EXT3 partition (my Ubuntu 9.10 install) form XP and Win7?
<hyperstream> zealot, it doesnt matter, its the way it is.
<krysis> zealot, sudo is made so one does not have to use root, this is the fault Windows systems have, being a root user (admin) all the time hence causing damages
<benkay86> DasEi: Possible, but I've unstable delta with plenty of normal systems. RAM problem sounds plausible though, I'll ask apollo to run memcheck.
<DasEi> jeeves_Moss: ext3 will work (not ext4),, google ext2ntfs
<hyperstream> ectraz, any try running that command sudo sh ./default_policy.sh
<jeeves_Moss> DasEi, thanks.
<apollo> running memtest86+
<benkay86> apollo: Great. Let us know if it turns anything up!
<apollo> kai
<DasEi> jeeves_Moss: there are 3 solutions (fs-drivers) I found to work for ext3, web has them
<jeeves_Moss> DasEi, I have a 300Gb partition on this 500Gb drive that I've got Linux on, and the other 2 OSs have 50Gb each
<mado> DasEi, sorry ... didn't see your message because the chat window was blocked -> ...
<jeeves_Moss> DasEi, I think I tried a few and they failed
<mado> DasEi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/367922/
<DasEi> mado : output from ps -aux | grep nm-applet ?
<mado> DasEi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/367922/
<vadimanri> Hyperstream, when I go through the Nvidia X server settings window and activate the second display I get a message that says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<DasEi> mado :  gettting tired, : http://tinyurl.com/sx9ke
<DasEi> mado: service seems to run fine, same here
<hyperstream> vadimanri, what version of ubuntu and nvidia drivers? (how did you install the drivers, from source? or via restricted drivers
<mado> DasEi but i can't see it in the panel
<ectraz> as you've muted the only person that was trying to help anyone else have a solution?
<DudeBot> something tells me im not able to speak in a channel of this magnitude
<eric_1982> I was wondering if some one could help point me in the right direction. I have not messed with managing Linux computers in a corporate environment. I am however, very familiar with windows administration tools such as WSUS, Group Policy, Active Dir..etc. Are there similar tools available to help manage several Linux computers, basically tools used to help administrate a linux enviroment? I would like to be able to define what updates  can b
<eric_1982> e pushed out, lock down specific things, example apply a business background, map network drives..etc. Can any one supply me some names of some of these tools ect. Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!
<cookta2012> is there a way i can run World of warcraft on ubuntu?
<vadimanri> Hyperstream, I am using 9.1.0 and used the source drivers, not the ones from nvidia
<Seeker`> cookta2012: i think you can run it through wine
<rahduke> cookta2012:  yup
<hyperstream> cookta2012, /join #winehq
<rahduke> vadimanri: whats your issue?
<hyperstream> rahduke, scroll up a little
<rahduke> hyperstream:  easy
<rahduke> hyperstream:  launch it from terminal using sudo
<mado> DasEi, *thinking*
<hyperstream> rahduke, i was refering to vadimanri 's issue, sorry
<rahduke> hyperstream: so sudo nvidia-settings
<DasEi> mado: one thing I saw was it getting lost after a dist-upgrade, did you do any recently ?
<hyperstream> vadimanri, there you go, try that sudo nvidia-settings from a terminal (thanks to rahduke)
<vadimanri> Rahduke, I am trying to configure multiple displays, but when I change the settings and activate the second display and try saving the X config file, I get when I go through the Nvidia X server settings window and activate the second display I get a message that says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<rahduke> follow my directions
<genii> vadimanri: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mado> DasEi -> well ... where did you saw that? ... ... and yes i did this "dist-upgrade" some hours ago ... ... "i was told that the "update"-command was "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" -> was i told wrong?"
<Deviouz> can someone help me install nvidia driver on to my geforece 7900 agp?
<DasEi> mado: right then, try to purge the old config then reinstall
<Deviouz> I tried the 185, and 173 driver but black, now I dont know what to do?
<DasEi> mado: sudo apt-get remove --purge  network-manager-gnome && sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<apollo> 1/3 done and no errors yet
<rahduke> Deviouz: goto http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us download the driver u want
<hyperstream> Deviouz, laptop?
<Deviouz> no I have xubuntu desktop
<rahduke> drop into terminal, stop gdm 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' then run the package
<benkay86> DasEi: Anything besides a RAM hole that could cause a kernel to seize without panicking?
<hyperstream> !xubuntu | Deviouz
<ubottu> Deviouz: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rahduke> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-linux whatever whatever
<rahduke> Deviouz: follow my directions
<Deviouz> yes but the problem is I dont know wich driver
<ectraz> ATI issue, when i run  root@XBMCLive:/home/tmp# aticonfig --initial -f
<ectraz> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<vadimanri> Rahduke, I tried starting it in SUDO and do not get any further than before  "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<spanky> join #defocus
<rahduke> Deviouz: since u are running xfce u prolly have to stop xfce not gdm
<Deviouz> it recomends the 185, but that dont work
<mado> DasEi, ... ok ... typed in your command
<DasEi> apollo: that just sits there and safemode will also give you no rescue shell/ terminal ?
<mado> DasEi, restart?
<rahduke> vadimanri: ur didnt do what i said, you followed someone elses directions, just open a terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<genii> rahduke: No, Xubuntu uses gdm for it's login manager
<tbrock> hey do you guys know a way to watch lost online?
<Deviouz> yes I rebooted, but it was just black
<tbrock> don't have cable
<rahduke> genii: oh ok sorry then stop gdm deviouz
<tbrock> haha
<Deviouz> with both drivers, 185, and 173?
<ectraz> root@XBMCLive:/home/tmp# aticonfig --initial -f
<ectraz> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<DasEi> mado : to be honest, I'm tired, I had the same issue, it came back itself in the later, was from jaunty to karmic
<Deviouz> wouldnt a reboot be just as good?
<rahduke> Deviouz: to select the right driver just pick ur card series from the drop downs on http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<opticon> what antivirus software will work with ubuntu
<hyperstream> !repeat | ectraz
<ubottu> ectraz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<benkay86> DasEi: We tried Alt+F2 to visit a different VT. Usually if init gets stuck it says something -- in this case it doesn't look like init has even started.
<Deviouz> ok I will try
<vadimanri> rahduke, that is what I did, and when I activeate the second display and click on the "save to X Configuration" button, I get the error message saying "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<Deviouz> and then install it, then what do I do if its black again?
<mado> DasEi, *nods slightly* understood ... well ... if you're tired ... then you should go to bed *smiles*
<DasEi> benkay86: hmm, ctrl+c ? ctrl-alt-delete ?
<hyperstream> vadimanri, how come you didnt use the Restricted hardware drivers?
<benkay86> DasEi: Tried ctrl-alt-del too.
<Deviouz> rahduke, is there anything more I need to do after install?
<vadimanri> Hyperstream, I am new to Linux and don't really know what I should be doing at this point!
<rahduke> vadimanri: it works for me, the only reason u should have that error is if u are not able to save the file because u are not root
<hyperstream> rahduke, or he doesnt have a xorg.conf thats parsable :)
<rahduke> Deviouz: the package will walk u thru the setup, then just reboot and it should work....
<Deviouz> what if its black?
<ectraz> This will probably be a stupid question, can someone guide me on installing ATI Restricted Drivers!?
<rahduke> Deviouz: so what u needa do is drop into console Alt+F2 then stop gdm 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' then locate ur package and type 'sudo .sh ./NAME OF PACKAGE
<DasEi> benkay86: next approach is then boot live cd, rebuild initramfs, maybe blacklist that forcedeth, (irq 16 to 22, maybe another device missing then ?) check syslog and maybe more of dmesg
<hyperstream> ectraz, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ectraz> i dont have a Gui :(
<DasEi> benkay86: *^ chroot into the hd from live, also check filesystem
<Deviouz> ok, I will try, thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> Deviouz:  'sudo service gdm stop' may work also
<ectraz> Hyperstream is there a way with no GUI ssh access only?
<shazbotmcnasty> someone posted an awesome link about conky the other day
<DasEi> downtime for me , now
<benkay86> DasEi: Blacklisting might help, although others have reported success with this hardware. fsck unlikely to make a difference as 1) apollo has already reinstalled once and 2) init hasn't been called to mount the fs yet
<MrZiplock> Props to UBUNTU!
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  thers dozens of sites with conky scripts/examples
<shazbotmcnasty> I know conky well, it's just that there was a really cool setup on the page, I thought it might have been ubottu, but I can't squeeze anything out of him.
<shazbotmcnasty> Dr_Willis, yeah
<shazbotmcnasty> !conky
<shazbotmcnasty> :<
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  my own scripts are at http://drop.io/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> shazbotmcnasty:  but thiose are modified from ones i got from the conky formus/homepages
<hyperstream> ectraz, not sure try google ;/
<signornessuno> hi to all te chan
<benkay86> apollo: memcheck finished yet?
<rahduke> whats the company that runs ubuntu again?
<tertitten> exactly how can I see details as default gateaway, DNS servers in use and etc ? (getting ip from dhcp server) ifconfig in terminal does not tell me this ..
<apollo> pass:69%
<Dr_Willis> tertitten:  dns are in /etc/resolv.conf i recall
<ectraz> hyperstream: I've tryed google and get the same result as you :(
<apollo> wall time 20 min...
<Pici> !canonical | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Dr_Willis> tertitten:  theres the route command I recall also..
<rahduke> tertitten: right click the connection icon in the top bar and goto connection info
<rahduke> thanks pici
<signornessuno> i've got a problem, i have a .avi of 830mb and i want to write it on a cd of 700mb so i try with mencoder to reduce the bitrate but from bitrate 765 to 700 i have only a difference of 3 mb, what should i do?
<tertitten> rahduke, thanks :)
<ociugi> i need help! i already setup the network shared printer(HP laserjet 5000) but i still can't print my document. how to troubleshoot this kind of problem
<rahduke> np
<Dr_Willis> signornessuno:  you could try difffent encoding/codecs also
<rahduke> anyone wanna help me test my openVPN that i just setup?
<benkay86> apollo So, nine minutes to go.
<ubuntu> ubuntu in italiano
<Pici> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<signornessuno> Dr_Willis: what could i use to have a Divx? i need to read the cd on the tv
<MrZiplock> What is the favorite game of all
<sabesto> is there a special help channel?
<rahduke> is there a mame irc room on this network?
<Pici> sabesto: for?
<Pici> rahduke: /msg alis list *mame*
<Dr_Willis> signornessuno:  divx is tweaked xvid/mpeg4 from what i recall.
<apollo> mhm something like that
<sabesto> having some problems with samba reporting wrong disk size
<rahduke> lol is pici a bot?
<Pici> rahduke: Sometimes I feel like one.
<Dr_Willis> signornessuno:  they just sort of took the standard and marketed it with a few new features/terms
<rahduke> Pici: lol ur like a machine
<Seeker`> rahduke: it can be difficult to tell sometimes
<Dr_Willis> signornessuno:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DivX
<Pici> sabesto: Either ask here or in #samba
<sabesto> thanks, will try other chan first
<rahduke> did anyone at ubuntu ever look into a tagging and standardization system for the forums, so that when u find a solution u can just click on it and the system automatically fixes whatever ur issue is... i.e. driver installations, samba sharing, games in wine etc etc??
<hyperstream> rahduke, lol
<BellinXFelon> hey i have an external hdd and it won't mount for some reason, can anyone help
<rahduke> i think thats a brilliant idea, it would be a killer app for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  I could see where that could break things very badly.
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  why not a buton to fix 'everything' :)
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: lol why not?
<dhastha> How can i connect my nokia or sony erricson phone for browsing via ubuntu? need help
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone know an easy way to wrap (at word boundaries) a test file to 72 (or whatever) chars?
<Guest794> Whenever I insert a certain usb flash drive, ubuntu doesn't recognize it. Please help me!
<Mike_lifeguard> *text file
<vadimanri> Hyperstream, I activated the drivers we talked about, rebooted and still get the same error message
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: Can you see it in lsusb?
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: if contextual search ever pans out, and ubuntu standardizes some stuff and the forums, why wouldnt that be possible?
<mayajowo> test
<sabesto> heh, #samba is moderated or something?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, - i have a question when i ran rkhunter this am i got warnings on my openssl, gnupg, exim out of date so i looked up what version i have installed /   so now i went to softpedia and checked lateest versions and yes there is newer versions what should i do ?
<mayajowo> alow
<jahc> I put unr 9.04 on my eee701 many moons ago. I'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 unr now. I downloaded the iso from the ubuntu site, and used a Mac to put it onto a usb drive. The structure of the files looks fine on the usb drive... but it says its not a valid boot drive or similar when I try to boot from it on the netbook. the usb drive is showing up under the BIOS, and I've disabled booting from the hard drive..
<hyperstream> vadimanri, hmm not sure if its a conflict from the sources you installed or what ;/
<hyperstream> vadimanri, have you tried googling the error ?
<vadimanri> not yet
<mayajowo> software pdf to openoffice
<rahduke> jahc: u need to custom configure the USB stick to boot at startup
<jahc> configure the usb stick? or configure the netbook?
<rahduke> jahc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hyperstream> vadimanri, thats the best bet
<Pici> sabesto: Yes, you must be registered and identified to speak there
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  ubunto dosent do 'cutting edge release verions' like other disrtos do. it updates everything every 6 mo.
<Pici> !register | sabesto
<ubottu> sabesto: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<rahduke> jahc: the stick
<jahc> ok..
<jahc> ta :)
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: Yes
<hyperstream> vadimanri, im sure other people have written forums on the same issue
<mayajowo> help me
<hyperstream> !help | mayajowo
<ubottu> mayajowo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  so use ppa repos or source, or backports repos if you want.  I dont worry about being  with the latest versions.
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: how 'bout "ls /media" ?
<Dr_Willis> !release | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<vadimanri> Hyperstream, I will check it out....thanks for the info
<hyperstream> vadimanri, nps, and good luck
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: It only shows "cdrom" and "cdrom0"
<gdiz> hey everyone, I am having a problem with hulu where it is just getting choppy on my computer.  So, I checked my free memory.  Flash is eating up all my memory.  Here is my question, if I were to change the cache size for flash would that reduce the memory it's eating up?  Then, if so, how do I go about changing the cache size?
<hiexpo> ok thanks so i need not worry
<rahduke> gdiz: firefox flash bites it hard, if u have a graphics card get flash 10.1beta with gpu acceleration its better but still not great
<`mOOse`> gdiz, right click on the video window and choose the little yellow folder along the bottom
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: User blkid to find the uuid or device identifier for it, then mount it manually. let me know if you need help to do it
<`mOOse`> there's a slider in there
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: how do I mount it manually
<hyperstream> Guest794, this is storage USB flash drive? how many different drives have you tried? does it work in other pc's ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: sudo mount -t type /dev/id /mount/pt
<gdiz> rahduke, is that in the repositories and does it work well or is it flakey?
<rahduke> gdiz: u need to get it from adobe directly, just google flash 10.1 ubuntu and im sure you'll find an easy guide
<gdiz> 'mOOse' in those options, can I change the cache size there? and does that make sense to do?
<gdiz> ok, I will play with rahduke, thanks
<gdiz> *that
<`mOOse`> yes it makes sense
<`mOOse`> the read-ahead is only 10k by default
<Guest794> Mike_ lifeguard: It says, "mount: mount point /mount/pt does not exist"
<rahduke> gdiz:  umm please don't attempt playing with me ;)
<`mOOse`> you could make it unlimited and then if your internet connection's fast enough you should get better performance
<ChangeNick> is there a way from within ubuntu to upgrade from 32 to 64 bit?
<Guest794> hyperstream: Yes, All of them, Haven't gotten to try.
<Dr_Willis> Rap2:  no. - reinstall is needed
<gdiz> rahduke, :-p
<Rap2> thanks Dr_Willis, will it keep any of the old os, or will it whipe and start fresh?
<gdiz> thank you both
<Dr_Willis> Rap2:  'a reinstall is needed' that means you install the 64bit release.. You could move configs to backups/restore them if you wanted.
<krysis> Someone follow me on this one: lets say a malicious script is saved as an "image" with an extension of .jpg, couldn't there be a way for gnome to encorporate a feature that tells the user that that file is a Script, and not an image, document, music or video file (as most users automatically open such files without considering of viruses)
<rahduke> scary
<krysis> and the script would ask "Are you sure you want to run this script, it could be harmful to your computer if you do not know what it does"
<krysis> something like that
<apollo> only at 85%....
<armando> hi there
<dirk__> gday, could anyone tell me wether its possible to boot ubuntu at a certain time (by cron i.e.)
<Rap2> I guess the download page dosent give a choice between 32 and 64 bit, should I just dig around the ftp site?
<rahduke> dirk__: im not sure but i'd be curious to find out if u are able to boot ur PC remotely. If so how did u do it?
<sabesto> well, seems like #samba is asleep
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: do you have anything else to tell me?
<krysis> dirk__: if ubuntu is off, it is off, there is no way to run ANY computer with any system while its off
<krysis> any program* while the system is off
<dirk__> it worked with windows.... ^^
<rahduke> krysis: umm i think u can boot a computer that is off remotely, i dunno how tho
<krysis> in what sense dirk__ was your computer completely off?
<armando> try with wake on lan
<sabesto> WOL, wake on lan
<rahduke> wake on lan!
<apollo> Benkay86? no errors :(
<krysis> wol works if the system is completely shut off?
<rahduke> thats it, i was trying to think of that all day yesterday
<armando> so
<krysis> that would be a hardware feature would it not?
<OzzmanNT> krysis: yes
<rahduke> krysis: it works as long as there is lan and power plug in, so ive heard
<dirk__> well hibernate to hdd would be ok
<dirk__> but thats the same thing in that case isnt it?
<apollo> Benkay you there?
<Pici> krysis: WOL is a BIOS feature
<OzzmanNT> krysis: that feature has been in BIOSs since....well a LONG time
<armando> thats rigght
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: dunno ... did you mount it ok? get stuck with the command to mount it ...?
<krysis> I've never actually come across WOL
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: Yes
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: yes to which question?
<boss_mc> quick question, I have a php page on my site that used to be served fine through apache2 but suddenly, clicking the link just sits on receiving data, without ever serving the page... can anyone think of why this might have happened?
<rahduke> anyone got an updated WOL guide for 9.10?
<dirk__> but i dont wanna wake on lan, i wanna wake on cron do u guys know anything about that?
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: I got stuck with the command to mount it.
<sabesto> wol doesnt have anything to do with the OS
<armando> any one knows how to jump the windows firewall??
<OzzmanNT> krysis: it's a pretty neat feature and even a bunch of devices support it now, you can even have u'r router wake u'r computers now (with DD-WRT)
<ardchoille> armando: ask in #windows
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: ok, could you paste the output of blkid to p.defau.lt for me?
<dirk__> lol
<benkay86> apollo: Sorry, still here.
<rahduke> OzzmanNT: i was running DD-WRT for a while, never got that to work tho
<apollo> alright no errors
<krysis> ahhh, yes i've herad of DD-WRT, very interesting...
<sabesto> yes, a DD-WRT router could wake a computer at certain time
<hyperstream> rahduke, the solution to vadimanri 's xorg nvidia issue was running: sudo nvidia-xconfig :)
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: I type blkid and it comes out with nothing
<OzzmanNT> rahduke: WOL i've found to be very iffy on working with all computers
<rahduke> hyperstream: lol...
<rahduke> i suk
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: try doing 'sudo blkid' then?
<Mike_lifeguard> (Assuming you have sudo access)
<rahduke> OzzmanNT: so its a pain to setup?
<apollo> i don't know what else to do i ahve linux mint ready to be booted from a different usb if all else fails... i just need an os for school tomorrow.
<krysis> dirk__:  you have to understand that once a computer is turned off it has no control over an operating system (such as ubuntu) the system is turned to BIOS, and unless your bios supports some sort of timer to turn on (unless its wake on lan) it cannot be done from the operating system level
<benkay86> apollo: So, my guess is you'd like to have XP back since I really don't know what the problem with Linux is.
<OzzmanNT> rahduke: well WOL in DD-WRT works but some machines seem to work differently, don't ask me why, i guess it's a BIOS thing, 150 computers and only half will WOL
<sysdoc> Is there a way to export the package list in Synaptic so you can import it to another install?
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: where is "p.defau.lt"
<benkay86> apollo: Although I suppose you could try installing the netbook remix just for shits.
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest794: http://p.defau.lt
<boss_mc> .msg ubottu clone
<apollo> thats a good idea.
<rahduke> OzzmanNT: jus got a new router, maybe ill slap DD-WRT on it and give it a WORL
<boss_mc> !clone > sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc, please see my private message
<krysis> dirk__: also if windows does it then it must use wake on lan
<OzzmanNT> rahduke: either use that or tomato both are awesome, and you can get more power out of the router, linksys i assume?
<dirk__> hmmmm, in windows i was able to add a schedule task to wake it up
<apollo> wow, still 680 mb?
<dirk__> didnt have to go to the bios
<Guest794> Mike_lifeguard: okay, now what?
<krysis> well windows might have communicated with the bios... dirk__
<Guest32569> Is this #ubuntu?
<sysdoc> boss_mc, woot!
<rahduke> OzzmanNT: whats tomato? yes its linksys, but when i ran DDWRT on my last router i didnt notice a difference
<dirk__> jea, could be
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest32569: give me the link so I can see what you pasted
<boss_mc> sysdoc: w00t indeed, and more importantly.... sleep time!
<Guest32569> I hope this is a good place to ask this question.  I just installed Ubuntu as a dual boot with my development machine.  I installed 9.1 64-bit. When it boots, I get to a grub shell(?), not any kind of GUI at all.  Did my install fail?  Do I need to do something to get a GUI up?
<krysis> im afraid i can't help you with this dirk__
<rahduke> krysis: your giving out bunk info man
<josemaria> hola
<dirk__> so that probably was my question.... can ubuntu communicate with the bios
<dirk__> but thx for ur help, ill search around a bit more
<krysis> well rahduke do you have a solution?
<sabesto> dirk_: its probably a special function in the bios
<dirk__> thx anyway krysis
<rahduke> no, and im keepin my mouth shut about it
<myshirwm> Hi, could someone help me? I have googled the heck out of this problem with no avail.
<rahduke> u should too
<OzzmanNT> rahduke: tomato is like DD-WRT (kinda) but it's more advanced
<geojanm> hi, i like to use a dispatcher script for networkmanger to connect automat to a vpn. i use the version from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/Dispatcher   i modified the name but it does not work normal vpn is ok.. what can i do?
<rahduke> OzzmanNT: lol DD-WRT was complicated enough
<krysis> as far as i knew i didn't know computers could turn on from shut down rahduke, everyone learns a little something too, you should learn some manners
<Guest794> Whenever I open synaptic package manager, It says i have 3 broken packages on my system, how do i fix that?
<myshirwm> I'm trying to mount an .iso and every time I try, I get this error: "An error occured
<myshirwm>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<myshirwm>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<myshirwm>        dmesg | tail  or so" Doesn't matter if I use gmount-iso or the mount command.
<OzzmanNT> rahduke: ok well stay away from tomato lol
<FloodBot1> myshirwm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myshirwm> Sorry
<rahduke> krysis: im not here to argue, but when i dont try to help ppl without sufficient info...thats good manners
<rahduke> *but i dont try to help
<benkay86> apollo: As far as getting Windows to work, you will need some sort of bootable USB image to work with. I don't think Microsoft makes one available officially, but I suspect you can find something on Google. You'll want to use some combination of the commands chkdsk, bootcfg, and fixboot.
<apollo> alright. i'll figure something out
<apollo> thanks a bunch though
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest32569: Describe this screen you get when booting? (btw, 9.1 doesn't exist - that's 9.10, the 0 is significant in version numbers)
<myshirwm> Does anyone have any ideas about my iso problem?
<benkay86> apollo: Good luck! I'm sorry I wasn't able to figure out what was going wrong.
<trevor> what is the expose like thing for compiz called?
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest32569: and did you successfully paste that output to p.defau.lt?
<rahduke> trevor its called scale!
<trevor> thanks rahduke
<rahduke> its sick!
<trevor> indeed
<Mike_lifeguard> trevor: #compiz exists, if you need more help on that
<myshirwm> any suggestions for mounting an iso that returns an error?
<Guest32569> Sorry, 9.10... It reminds me of a Unix command line shell.  There are two words seperated by a '/' character, and the last word is grub.  typing help listed several commands I could try, but i gigured I'd probably break something. Anyway, I'm just wondering whether this is normal, or should I expect to see a GUI?  The install led me to believe I'd end up with a GUI
<Mike_lifeguard> Guest32569: yeah, that's not right - but I'm no expert, you'll need help from someone else for that :(
<rahduke> myshirwm: whats the error
<koe> nickserv help
<koe> guys can some one help me register  ?:|
<Omen_20> hi
<myshirwm> rahduke: "An error occured wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error     In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<Guest32569> OK. at least I know it isn't the norm...  THanks!
<rahduke> myshirwm: ooo thats a problem, a big one
<myshirwm> rahduke: ugh really? what do I do?
<IdleOne> koe: /msg nickserv register help ( do it in a dofferent window as there is a lot of info )
<IdleOne> different*
<Guest32569> exit
<rahduke> myshirwm: as far as i kno theres not much u can do, i was in here a week or 2 ago with the same problem... u have a bad sector on ur HD.... its dying or dead
<myshirwm> rahduke: no I don't and no it's not.
<Mike_lifeguard> koe: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<myshirwm> rahduke: I'm trying to mount an iso, not an HD
<IdleOne> koe: if you need more help /join #freenode and they will be glad to help you.
<rahduke> myshirwm: then ur ISO is busted
<jolaren> my servers graphic card is broken and I dont have a screen.. so tomororw I'm thinking about going over to a friend and plug my hdd into his computer and install ubuntu server etc.. my question is .. when I plug it back into my server.. will everything just work?
<myshirwm> how do you find out what filesystem an iso is?
<rahduke> myshirwm: what kind of iso is it? what is the file?
<myshirwm> rahduke: it's a game
<Joeseph> I'm trying to get my t-mobile web2go service working with my T-mobile tap in Karmic... All the howtos seem to be older versions... Where's the current configuration for 3g/edge phone setup?
<rahduke> myshirwm: its prolly a busted ISO, i assume u downloaded it right?
<myshirwm> rahduke: yes but all the reviews on the download site said it works
<amitz> what's the default kernel version of karmic koala? Thanks in advance.
<rahduke> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-67424.html
<rahduke> i found that, seems like X3N got it to work,
<genii> myshirwm: iso files basically can be one of 2 filesystems. UDF or ISO9660
<myshirwm> rahduke: I tried that, I don't have a directory called /dev/loop/o
<myshirwm> genii: ok, so I could try mounting it as udf I guess?
<genii> myshirwm: using the method shown by !iso with fs type of udf, yes
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<myshirwm> genii: thanks
<genii> myshirwm: eg: -t udf
<myshirwm> genii: going to try that now
<seryl> Is there any reason mysql x86_64 would be throwing me a innodb malloc error for allocating 3GB?
<ahau> Hola
<rahduke> myshirwm: sorry, i thought u were talking about a HDD
<myshirwm> rahduke: no problem
<myshirwm> rahduke: thanks for trying to help
<rahduke> np
<nprice> hello
<Rucas_> rucas here
<myshirwm> gotta go
<phong_> ubuntu
<phong_> ;)
<phong_> i love ubuntu, it is the fastest system
<booh> no it isn't
<rahduke> ubuntu rule!
<phong_> it's fast for me
<phong_> but the only problem is that i can't do anything with ubuntu
<phong_> i'm a window user
<booh> i'm a windows 7 user
<phong_> yeah, i love window more then ubuntu
<rahduke> phong_: keep at it man, it took me about a year to get competent...and i still got a ways to go lol
<phong_> ;)
<Dr_Willis> i think the term is windows 'zombie'
<booh> phong_: try kde, it is more like windows
<Dr_Willis> :)
<rahduke> phong_: im off windows completely now tho
<minderaser> Does anyone here use the organizer Osmo?
<rahduke> booh: booo kde
<booh> Dr_Willis: a zombie is a defunct process
<phong_> booh, doesn't matter man, it's still lunix
<booh> rahduke: booo rahduke
<jmspeex> Any idea why my cron.daily is not running at the time it's supposed to?
<phong_> booh, there are like 1000000000000zilian softwares for windows
<booh> phong_: what is still lunix?
<phong_> u're talking about them for linux man
<phong_> theme
<booh> phong_: what are you getting at here man?!
<phong_> i love ubuntu in a way
<booh> are you going to marry it?
<rahduke> heres a stupid question, how do i kill a specific process from cli?
<jmspeex> My /etc/crontab says it's supposed to run at 6:25, but it's runnung now (9:00 in my tz)
<booh> rahduke: kill ${PID}
<phong_> and i think MAC is the worst
<rahduke> also how do i list current processes?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<booh> rahduke: ps aux
<minderaser> rahduke: ps aux
<booh> rahduke: ps faux
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, you can also use "killall PROCESS_NAME"
<jmspeex> It's not even 6:25 GMT!
<rahduke> hmm wow, thanks
<Dimoutlook> Please point me to a good fstab howto need to edit mine messed up partitions  to root only
<Guest94003> How do I get my ipod 3g to connect to Amorak?  I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto#Adding music, syncing, and creating playlists.... but it doesn't say specifically how to do it.
<booh> rahduke: also, ls -al /proc/${PID}
<phong_> have u try Fedora yet?
<minderaser> rahdue: you can pipe that grep to find a specific program so you don't have to look through the whole list
<phong_> Fedora is also another linux system
<booh> phong_: thank you for the information
<minderaser> Any Osmo users here?
<phong_> but ubuntu is more popular
<booh> phong_: are you a robot?
<phong_> booh: no
<booh> phong_: what's going on then?
<phong_> booh: have u try vmwre 7 for linux?
<rahduke> killing processes is a pain, aint there an easier way to do it from cli?
<booh> phong_: vmware is cool
<phong_> booh: yes it is
<booh> phong_: i use virtualbox
<gdiz> hello everyone, does anyone know where the internet plugins folders will be at least for firefox and chromium?
<phong_> booh: i'm using vmware 7
<booh> phong_: have you tried openvz or xen?
<ZykoticK9> phong_, booh #ubuntu isn't really a chat channel - use #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat - this is support only
<phong_> hahahah zykotick8=9
<apollo> anyone help with installation? i'm tryint to install linux mint
<IdleOne> !mint | apollo
<ubottu> apollo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<booh> apollo: this is not the linux mint channel
<phong_> is this official ubuntu support channel?
<booh> it is
<Josh90> Vlc is playing will not make any sound at all.
<apollo> oh my bad. i was just on her before about my ubuntu install which failed miserably
<phong_> my VLC play perfect
<phong_> i love VLC
<Dr_Willis> Josh90:  try changeing the audio out vlc uses to alsa or pulse, or default
<Dr_Willis> Josh90:  be sure to restart vlc after macking the change
<phong_> i think alsa is the best
<wumba> What is the easiest way to filter out this error msg? "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0". Should I find the error reporting code or is there some way to supress errors at the bash / terminal level?
<phong_> ;)
<IdleOne> phong_: please remain on topic.
<phong_> okay idleone
<IdleOne> thank you
<phong_> oh u're welcome
<Josh90> Dr_Willis: Will try thanks.
<woodyjlw> having strange problem with my wireless and need help. I changed my ssid and password on network and when I open wicd it sees my old ssid instead of new one and I can not log in to it...I checke with other wireless and it sees new ssid
<Joeseph> I'm looking to connect to a Tmobile-Tap through bluetooth for my 3g web2go service.  What's the newest documentation for karmic?
<woodyjlw> is there a way to clear wireless history in ubuntu 8.10 ? im using wicd network manager
<guest4127145> Anybody here? #kubuntu is completely idle
<IdleOne> guest4127145: yup
<guest4127145> heh.. okay... here's my situation... I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 i386 onto a partition that has data on it already... it's a 100GB ext3 partition. During the partition setup of the graphical install, I told it to size the partition to 90GB and change it to ext4, without formatting...
<guest4127145> everything was gone... so I tried to reverse it by telling it to set the size back to 100GB and the partition to ext3... still nothing....
<tspike> Hi all, my taskbar was showing two volume icons, so I removed one of them, and now the taskbar keeps crashing and restarting and I can't do anything. Any ideas?
<guest4127145> am I SOL?
<hightall> hello
<eddym> hey all.. had a question with a wireless pcmcia card how can i disable on board and use the wirleless
<eddym> pcmcia
<hightall> i have a question with AHCI
<hightall> who can help me
<woodyjlw> eddym, try disable in bios
<phong_> i love AHCI
<phong_> ;)
<hightall> now i can find the disk, but can't read
<eddym> woodyjlw, when i plug in my pcmcia seems that ubuntu auto detects it...
<phong_> all my HD set to AHCI
<`mOOse`> ok, how do I make ubuntu aware of my hd
<tspike> is there a log for the taskbar app somewhere?
<`mOOse`> they aren't in fstab
<hightall> phong can you help me to look at the log ?
<Dr_Willis> guest4127145:  hmm.. You dont really change ext3 to ext4... well its sort of doable.. but its not worth doing..
<phong_> hightall: u're talking a noob
<woodyjlw> eddym,  ubuntu dose recognize the pcmcia wireless?
<Dr_Willis> guest4127145:  boot a live cd - see if the data is still there - if so. i would suggest backing it up somewhere
<eric_3> Hi, is there any way to crack a password protected web page?
<`mOOse`> I think he overwrote the partition table :(
<hightall> [    7.143623] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11
<hightall> [    7.145073] ahci 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<hightall> soul_mmio_readl(LINE-619): AHCI mode disabled, enable it first.
<hightall> [    7.148804] ahci 0000:00:04.0: AHCI 0001.0000 1 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
<hightall> [    7.150173] ahci 0000:00:04.0: flags: ncq
<guest4127145> Dr_Willis: sadly I am running off a live cd at the moment
<hightall> [    7.153099] scsi2 : ahci
<FloodBot1> hightall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seryl> eric_3: bruteforce it.. or dictionary attack.
<eddym> woodyjlw, yes it does because it blinks
<seryl> eric_3: If you don't understand that, you're stuck chief.
<woodyjlw> eddym,  when you first boot the pc there is option to hit delete or f1 or f2 depending on manufacture of pc to enter setup and then look for onboard components. in there you can turn off onboard devices such as wireless
<eric_3> seryl, how would i bruteforce it? I have already gone through the page source and i am not in an https.
<phong_> i re compile vlc 1.05
<eddym> woodyjlw, you are correct.. i just didnt get a chance to reboot the machine... thanks for the help.. in this location wireless is fine.. but when im other places the pcmcia is a cisco card so it has better signal
<seryl> ... programmatically? Clearly, you're wasting your time here. Write a python/perl/ruby script. This shouldn't be a difficult thing.
<eddym> woodyjlw, i will try that..
<herb_> how can i restart x in xubuntu karmic koala? ctrl+alt+backspace isn't working
<eric_3> seryl, me?
<seryl> eric_3: you.
<Guest794> Whenever I try to install some thing it gives me this message, "errors were encountered while processing: ifuse, gvfs-backends, and libiphone0". Please help me!
<phong_> question: how to remove vlc media player?
<hatebred> Hello, I was sent here from efnet.  I am trying to get my hp built-in mic to record. I am using skype and have read a few posts that reflect my issue but they can record with the sound recorder. (I can not) I have seen this is an issue with HP laptops. I have followed 2 howtos regarding the removal of pulse audio and install esound.  I removed pulse packages, didabled it in the sys startup, but it is still in use and esound is
<arand> herb_: use alt+sysreq+k
<phong_> question: how to remove vlc media player in terminal
<woodyjlw> eddym,  :) I have notices same thing before too
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis, can you explain how I can see my unmounted HD's?
<eric_3> k i know perl but i don't know how to make a program that would do that. Do you know of any web pages?
<hatebred> I installed esound/alsa and added in the alsa wrapper for OSS but I still am back at square 1
<maco> hatebred: if sound recorder doesnt work, its likely your driver needs a quirk. please report a bug "ubuntu-bug linux"
<phong_> question: how to remove vlc media player in terminal
<ZykoticK9> !cracking | eddym seryl eric_1982
<ubottu> eddym seryl eric_1982: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Guest794> How do I fix broken packages in ubuntu?
<guest4127145> okay... here's my situation... I'm trying to install Kubuntu 9.10 i386 (I know this is #ubuntu) onto a partition that has data on it already... it's a 100GB ext3 partition. During the partition setup of the graphical install, I told it to size the partition to 90GB and change it to ext4, without formatting...
<maco> hatebred: well could also be that you have your mic muted or something...
<guest4127145> everything was gone... so I tried to reverse it by telling it to set the size back to 100GB and the partition to ext3... still nothing....
<eric_3> Zykotick9: are you a bot?
<maco> hatebred: but im assuming you checked all that
<woodyjlw> dose anyone know if you can erase the wireless history in ubuntu?
<myshirwm> hi, could someone help me? I mounted an iso to my CD drive using the command line. it was successful and gmount-iso also recognizes that it's mounted. but I can't see it in nautilus.
<WilliamWallace> Hey everyone, I recently installed linux on my ASUS U81A laptop and it has internet issues (I'm plugging it in with ethernet).  It connects occasionally but more often than not it doesn't.  I tried to find drivers but I couldn't find any.  Any suggestions?
<seryl> ubottu: I was under the impression there were good intentions.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hatebred> maco correct
<eric_3> ubottu am i eric_1982?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<`mOOse`> guest4127145, yer SOL
<hatebred> This started because I wanted to use skype. did a test call , no in audio
<`mOOse`> you overwrote your partition table
<hatebred> So I tried sound recorder.. no audio
<maco> hatebred: yeah so file a bug
<hatebred> a few howtos said it was a pulseaudio issue
<Guest794> Synaptic Package Manager gives me this error, "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libusbmuxd1_1.0.1-0ubuntu1~k_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libusbmuxd.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libusbmux0 0"
<maco> hatebred: current versions of skype are pulseaudio compatible
<hatebred> maco, you do know of a fix, patch or workaround?
<crumb> rubyonrails.pl@freenode
<eddym> ZykoticK9, what are you speaking abou?
<DaZ> guest4127145: ext4 shouldn't be convertable to ext3.
<maco> hatebred: you can dig through alsa git and see if your codec ssid is in pci/hda/patch_<yourcodecname>.c yet
<myshirwm> does anyone have any suggestions about mounting an iso so that it's visible in nautilus?
<DaZ> so it seems to me, you broke something.
<maco> hatebred: if it is, thatd reveal a workaround. if it's not... then no.
<woodyjlw> anyone know of a good irc channel to visit about network and wireless security?
<guest4127145> `mOOse`: bah... thanks
<hatebred> maco, Ill start there
<`mOOse`> anytime you resize (without LVM) yer PT is reset
<ZykoticK9> eddym, sorry - guess you weren't part of the discussion -- sorry
<seryl> Does anyone know wyh mysql x86_64 is throwing an os error when I'm trying to allocate 3G ram to innodb, when I'm running ubuntu x86_64..?
<maco> hatebred: well really im assuming you have an HDA chip. do you?
<guest4127145> `mOOse`: how come MS can resize then?
<`mOOse`> since when?
<hatebred> How would I pull the info?
<maco> hatebred: less /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<`mOOse`> not and keep data
<eddym> ZykoticK9, np
<maco> hatebred: first line tells you what the basic codec you're using is, to know which .c to look in
<guest4127145> well not natively... 3rd party apps can... Acronis Disk Director and Partition magic off the top of my head
<guest4127145> can resize and keep data
<`mOOse`> partition magic can do it - but not native windows
<maco> hatebred: then the "Subsystem Id:" line will give you a long hex number like 0x10438284
<`mOOse`> right
<Dr_Willis> Ive used vista to resize ntfs and keep data.. (i think it was vista)
<maco> hatebred: in the case of my laptop, you'd look for "1043" in that file and see if there's anywhere that shows "8284" next to it.. but ya know, use your numbers
<guest4127145> I suppose I should've used the tried and true method of Hirens. I don't know why I didn't.. figured that would be something simple enough for Kubuntu's installer to handle
<`mOOse`> if you didn't set up your system initially with LVM (which MS also uses by default) then your sol I think
<WilliamWallace> anyone?  :-(
<`mOOse`> oh, bad decision :-)
<guest4127145> sadly
<guest4127145> oh well
<DaZ> uhm
<DaZ> ms uses lvm? >:
<`mOOse`> logical volume managers can be resized easily
<maco> hatebred: then see what quirk name is listed at the end of that line (all caps). then look for that quirk name (all caps) elsewhere where it'll be mapped to a lowercase name.
<hatebred> maco  codec: Conexant cx20561 (Hermosa) susys line: 0x103c30cf
<maco> hatebred: ok so patch_conexant.c
<hatebred> ok
<default> is there an app or a way to create a bootable winxp install on a flash drive?  only solutions I've found so far are windows programs
<krysis> phong_: sudo apt-get remove vlc
<`mOOse`> and I don't know why they aren't setup by default in linux distros
<`mOOse`> seems stupid not to
<`mOOse`> but
<maco> hatebred: and look for "103c"
<krysis> ah oops, window didnt scroll
<maco> hatebred: with "30cf" next to it
<guest4127145> well now that I'm basically starting from scratch on my drive, is there a way I should be setting up LVM during the install process?
<krysis> LVM?
<`mOOse`> xubuntu?
<guest4127145> kubuntu
<`mOOse`> I don't know
<`mOOse`> ask in there
<guest4127145> heh
<`mOOse`> I'm not sure the gui install gives you the option
<krysis> its useful to install /home on another partition
<`mOOse`> I know in suse, yast can do it with partimage
<woodyjlw> is there a way to delete old ssid and password history in ubuntu
<`mOOse`> but I'm not sure about kubuntu
<guest4127145> I should look into lvm... I've seen a lot of talk about it but never actually did any research into it
<maco> krysis: eh. only if you're afraid one partition will corrupt and the other won't. since ubuntu's installer supports keeping /home when doing a clean install, the old usefulness is a bit moot
<guest4127145> is it worth the time and effort?
<`mOOse`> xbuntu has what they call an "alternate install" iso that has a text-based install that you definitely can
<guest4127145> other than for the sake of just the knowledge that is
<`mOOse`> yes, it's quite handy
<`mOOse`> you can dynamically adjust your partitions
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten where i just keep my partion layout more and more simple. :)
<`mOOse`> yes, that's the best way!
<guest4127145> I'm used to text based... I used to run Debian only so I'm good on that front
<Dr_Willis> but it helps that i have like 4 hard drives.. one for /, one for /home
<Dr_Willis> and so on.
<lacita> Anybody know much about formatting partitions using parted?
<`mOOse`> I'm really liking xbuntu so far
<guest4127145> heh.. I use 4 partitions... / /tmp /home swap
<Dr_Willis> lacita:  parted partions.. you then format using the proper commands
<`mOOse`> except for the little clonezilla fiasco the other night (which I'm not rebuilding because of)
<Dr_Willis> guest4127145:  i got /home on its own hard drive. :) not juist its own partition
<lacita> Dr_Willis: sdc1 has been set up, but I can't get it formatted to "Dell Utility" using parted. I can do it in fdisk, but the problem is that fdisk doesn't support GUID Partition Tables (gpt) which is what I formatted the disk to so that I could have a sexy storage partition over 2TB in size.
<guest4127145> yeah that's the best way to do it
<bleepbloop> can banshee play m4a files?
<Dr_Willis> lacita:  no idea. Ive never needed to use gpt. and i tend to just 'remove' dell utility partitions
<sarthor> Hi. according to " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926 " my pppoe-server configuration is OK. but how to add user password in /etc/ppp/pap-secerte, I edit and added user name and passwods as mention in this url, but not working, but when i did that with command, like "adduser userlogin" So then its working, in this each user have dir in /home/ also, what is the properway to add users in pppo-server,
<`mOOse`> dsl is such a pita
<`mOOse`> I would hate dealing with that
<hatebred> maco I found this line: SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x103c, 0x30cf, "HP DV9533EG", CXT5045_LAPTOP_HPSENSE),
<lacita> Dr_Willis: I am using a Dell box with RAID. If the Dell Utility partition is removed or corrupted, the RAID simply won't start. I know...
<maco> hatebred: great! ok so look for  CXT5045_LAPTOP_HPSENSE elsewhere in that file
<default-nick> is there an app or a way to create a bootable winxp install on a flash drive?  only solutions I've found so far are windows programs
<`mOOse`> default-nick, no
<Dr_Willis> default-nick:  ive only seen windows tools.
<mattgyver> default-nick, theres a live cd that can do it, i dont remember what its called
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen premade usb images.. but those are not legal. :) or trustworthy
<`mOOse`> I stand corrected...
<bleepbloop> hey `mOOse`
<default-nick> thats what I figured.  thanks.
<default-nick> dr willis: how do you "burn" an image to a flash drive?
<guest4127145> do LVM's have to be setup before the rest of the partitions or is it something you can do on the fly?
<desert-pingus> Hi...
<maco> hatebred: ok found:   [CXT5045_LAPTOP_HPSENSE]        = "laptop-hpsense",
<`mOOse`> howdy bleepbloop
<maco> hatebred: so now you edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<`mOOse`> you can set them up afterwards guest
<default-nick> Dr_Willis: how do you "burn" an image to a flash drive?
<maco> hatebred: add the line: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-hpsense
<bleepbloop> `mOOse`: do you remember helping me with making a usb drive bootable?
<`mOOse`> hehe - no?
<`mOOse`> :)
<maco> hatebred: and save it and after rebooting, it should work
<`mOOse`> default-nick, https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/   here ya go
<`mOOse`> bleepbloop, I remember helping you, just not the details
<`mOOse`> sry
<bleepbloop> haha its fine
<bleepbloop> i was just gunna ask if you remember how much trouble I was having with it
<default-nick> thanks moose
<sarthor> Hi. according to " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926 " my pppoe-server configuration is OK. but how to add user password in /etc/ppp/pap-secerte, I edit and added user name and passwods as mention in this url, but not working, but when i did that with command, like "adduser userlogin" So then its working, in this each user have dir in /home/ also, what is the properway to add users in pppo-server,
<bleepbloop> because I eventually borrowed a friend's usb stick and did the same thing, and it worked fine
<bleepbloop> :-P
<`mOOse`> well..considering that I'm sitting here staring at a brand new install of xbuntu and I can't figure out why it isn't seeing my XP and Win7 partition, I'm doing ok I guess
<`mOOse`> default-nick, sorry - that's not what you asked for
<`mOOse`> wrong url
<`mOOse`> I'm not sure what "the same thing" was actually
<Guest94003> how do I tell amorak to sync to my ipod? I've got it connected but..... there's no ipod icon in amorak or setup screens that I can find.  file manager shows the ipod is connected
<`mOOse`> maybe you could refresh my memory
<jsoft> Im going to install on the first partition of my hdd. If I want to later use the other partition, is this fairly drama free to do?
<lacita> jsoft: yeah, it should be pretty drama-free.
<default-nick> moose: yea..   i see that now  ..  I guess I'll have to reboot into that old xp partition I have on that old 15g drive
<herb_> hi everybody
<`mOOse`> there's really no method I'm aware of default-nick
<herb_> how can i disable anti-aliasing in chrome browser? my os is xubuntu. thanx!
<lacita> Anybody know much about formatting partitions using parted?
<default-nick> moose: thats what I figured..  but I was hoping
<default-nick> I also never expected I'd have a reason I'd want to have a small partition with windows on my netbook...  who knew?
<fez> hi
<fez> is there a way to blacklist the b43 driver in favor of ndiswrapper at system startup (ubuntu 9.10)
<`mOOse`> you got a cdrom drive on that netbook?
<default-nick> lacita, its what I normally use to format a drive these days..  always works like you think it should
<lacita> default-nick: sdc1 has been set up, but I can't get it formatted to "Dell Utility" using parted. I can do it in fdisk, but the problem is that fdisk doesn't support GUID Partition Tables (gpt) which is what I formatted the disk to so that I could have a sexy storage partition over 2TB in size.
<default-nick> `mOOse`, course not
<`mOOse`> heh...get an external and then use an xp live cd
<`mOOse`> maybe?
<hatebred> maco can I msg you?
<default-nick> easier to boot into an old winxp partition i got on an old drive.. and run an iso to flash prgram there.. i've already found one a couple that run within windows
<maco> hatebred: yeah
<default-nick> `mOOse`, i'm just already missing my friendly ubuntu environment  ;]
<`mOOse`> I bet
<minderaser> I'm trying to compile a package (osmo) and it's telling me that my GTK+ version is too old, < 2.12 but Synaptic shows libgtk2.0-0 as version 2.16.1. Anyone know what might be going wrong here?
<default-nick> `mOOse`, almost feels like booting into dos
<`mOOse`> what DE? I really like this Xubuntu
<guest4127145> default-nick: bootable XP install on a USB is a HUGE pain to make... I have it setup on mine.... unfortunately it's not something you can copy from stick to stick.. pretty much have to rebuild it everytime
<lacita> That's windows for ya.
<guest4127145> yup
<default-nick> yea..
<guest4127145> W7 is very easy to get running off a USB stick though.. and pretty helpful for trying to fix other versions of Windows
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<lacita> wutup?
<Cpudan80> Im running an ubuntu install - is there a way to check what version it is (32/64) ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. uname -a and look for a '64' somewhere. :)
<Dr_Willis> x86_64 = 64bit
<Cpudan80> right
<Cpudan80> the disk wasn't labeled
<Guest56751> 亚马哋
<apollo> any way to install from a usb instead of a cd without using universal netboot?
<Joeseph> I have followed this howto: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup" to get my tmobile-tap web2go 3g working on my laptop over bluetooth.  However, at then end, when I run 'sudo pon BluetoothDialup' I get "/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/BluetoothDialup: unrecognized option '/dev/rfcomm0'"  Any ideas?
<lacita> Cpudan80: when you run ctrl+alt+F1 or ctrl+alt+F2 (or any tty) you can see the ubuntu version in the console before login. Then you can use ctrl+alt+f7 to return to your desktop.
<Cpudan80> right
<Dr_Willis> apollo:  theres other ways to make bootable USB flash drives.
<`mOOse`> yay - I see my xp now ;-)
<`mOOse`> sheesh!
<Dr_Willis> apollo:  grub2 and some work. or some other tools.
<lacita> Cpudan80: Also lsb_release -a
<hoink> cluestick please: need to upgrade from python 2.6.2 to 2.6.4.  How do I do this "correctly" (ie, not confusing synaptic)?
<apollo> how to install from a usb instead of a cd?
<Dreamglider> apollo, have a look at -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lacita> Anyone know how to format a gpt partition into a Dell Utility?
<blakkheim> hoink: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Gaming4JC> hey all, attempting to setup raid using my GA-EX58-UD3R M/B. Don't I need raid drivers? According to the site I need to go to the chipset vendors site
<Dr_Willis> apollo:  you have to 'somehow' make a bootabel usb.
<Gaming4JC> My chipset is Intel® X58 + ICH10R, but I don't see any Ubuntu drivers on a simple google search :P
<hoink> blakkheim: i don't want to upgrade my distribution.
 * Gaming4JC hopes there's a Linux RAID driver for it...
<blakkheim> hoink: then use full-upgrade
<Screamo_Smurf> can anyone help me with internet connection sharing to an xbo 360?
<Gaming4JC> !raid | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
<hoink> blakkheim: while I appreciate the assistance, suggesting a distribution upgrade to address a python problem is... strange.  seriously?
<blakkheim> hoink: better to update everything at once than one specific package
<hoink> blakkheim: i don't "OS upgrade" is an appropriate response to an upgrade-python question.  thx for the help anyway
<hoink> think*
<xangua> neither using an old distro helps
<lacita> quick question: any way I could use fdisk to format a partition on a drive with gpt? fdisk doesn't support gpt...
<lenswipe> hey guys
<abumaia> If I have ubuntu installed with my home directory on a separate partition, if I choose to install different distros, would they be able to use the home partition I already have?
<hyperstream> are there any dvd slideshow making applications for ubuntu ?
<D3RGPS31> what's the channel for lucid 'support'
<Gaming4JC> Anyone mind PMing me on the information on the forums? I'm trying to get an ubuntu raid driver for this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ModelName=GA-EX58-UD3R&ProductVersion=rev.%201.0#anchor_os
<Gaming4JC> :)
<FloodBot1> Gaming4JC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> hyperstream: openoffice spreadsheet, lotus from IBM, etc...
<hyperstream> xangua, to convert into dvd format ?
<xangua> ooh, didn't read 'dvd' S:
<grace_> HI
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<D3RGPS31> xangua: thank you
<genii> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bupe> hi
<Bupe> I have never yewsed ubuntu chat
<default-nick> hyperstream, there are many..   seen several at getdeb.net ..   a we search on "ubuntu dvd slideshow editor" should bring up a few
<bart1> Any GRUB help for a noob?
<Bupe> butt naw i see
<default-nick> hyperstream, we=web
<Bupe> anyone figure magic jack out??
<Screamo_Smurf> magic is crap
<Screamo_Smurf> *magic jack
<Bupe> works nice for me on windoze
<bcgrown> I have a large collection of CDs that I ripped to FLAC and ALL of the files are slightly broken.  I can play them fine but all of the files show their length as 202 minutes,  and I can't seek within the file.  Does anyone know of a utility that can fix this problem?  I'd really rather not re-rip 100 CDs
<ubuntu> chao
<Bupe> -wonders of screamo smurf realizes what he has called himself
<Skofo> Hey guys; shitty arc-colors changed my menu icon to their logo. How do I change it back to Ubuntu's logo?
<Skofo> Erm
<Skofo> Well, I know HOW
<Skofo> Just don't know where it is
<Bupe> wheres the luv
<hiexpo> how do i move a file in my home directory to here
<hiexpo> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/
<Bupe> are there any half geeks in here
<D3RGPS31> what're the default run levels for apport?
<abumaia> hiexpo: sudo mv, probably
<lacita> I know this sounds stupid, but how do you run GNU parted?
<default-nick> half geeks?
<hiexpo> ok i will try
<sayed1> how can i instal dvb-s pci card??
<default-nick> lacita:  install it with your installer of choice.. then double click..  it should be in the system/administration menu
<Toink> where is the keyboard layout configuration stored?  some gconf key?
<sayed1> how can i install dvb-s pci card??
<default-nick> it is already installed in the live cd..   but needs to be installed on a full install
<abumaia> If I have ubuntu installed with my home directory on a separate partition, if I choose to install different distros, would they be able to use the home partition I already have?
<ubuntu> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sayed1> how can i instal dvb-s pci card??.. the cd doesn't support linux
<ubuntu> xubuntu the way to go
<sayed1>  how can i instal dvb-s pci card??.. the cd doesn't support linux .. plz help
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<default-nick> i'm off to boot into winblowz..   wish me luck..  bleh
<sayed1> how can i instal dvb-s pci card??.. the cd doesn't support linux .. plz help
<sayed1> how can i instal dvb-s pci card??.. the cd doesn't support linux .. plz help
<`mOOse`> grrr
<futurama140> can someone help me install a usb dual monitor adapter? i cant seem to find drivers for it
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<ubuntu> wots lottery numbers for wed anybody know lol
<futurama140> anyone?
<Lzz> yes
<kurou> ubuntu: #ubntu-offtopic is right for you, not here.
<kurou> #ubuntu-offtopic*
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<hiexpo> well that did not work so let me ask againhow do i move an icon from my home folder to
<hiexpo> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continues to glow.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<futurama140> can someone help me install a usb dual monitor adapter? i cant seem to find drivers for it
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continuously glows.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<kurou> hiexpo: sudo mv -f ~/<icon here> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/
<kurou> onil: Is it just the application window or the entire screen that blqacks out?
<kurou> blacks*
<hiexpo> kurou, - thanks
<futurama140> whats the application name for GVFS mounter?
<Gaming4JC> oi, is it even possible to setup Dual Boot with RAID1? I want a simple system with Win7 (250GB) Ubuntu9.10 (250GB)
<Gaming4JC> I have a 500GB HD
<Gaming4JC> normally I just install Windows first
<Gaming4JC> and then resize partition with ubuntu
<ubuntuFish> hello
<onil> kurou:only application window
<futurama140> whats the application name for GVFS mounter?
<papshmear> Gaming4JC, yes.
<ubuntuFish> how do i connect to wifi on ubuntu studio?
<DeepDwelling> Which wm are good with transparency?
<papshmear> DeepDwelling, anything with compiz
<DeepDwelling> Real transparency, that is.  Not the fake stuff
<ubuntuFish> i know its a dumb question, but i don't see a network config wizard anywhere in ubuntu studio... help!
<DeepDwelling> papshmear, do you think that will run on the new tegra 2?
<papshmear> DeepDwelling, I have no idea what a tegra is
<onil> need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continuously glows.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<DeepDwelling> papshmear, The new nvidia mobile chip.
<`mOOse`> who's up on their fstabs?
<DeepDwelling> papshmear, Arm cortex a9 dual core
<futurama140> whats the application name for GVFS mounter?
<ubuntuFish> i know its a dumb question, but i don't see a network config wizard anywhere in ubuntu studio... help!
<papshmear> DeepDwelling, arm, eh? not sure
<ubuntu> can xubuntu be installed to ram to make alot faster
<DeepDwelling> papshmear, Any clue where I should start digging?
<joeyjones> ubuntu: wow, you're an idiot.
<futurama140> how do i repair GVFS? the mount app is broken
<ubuntu> got no harddrive and running live cd
<joeyjones> ram doesn't keep data when powered down
<joeyjones> and most of the OS is loaded to ram during boot up
<futurama140> how do i repair GVFS? the mount app is broken
<kurou> onil: Is it a specific window that blacks out or does it happen randomly? If it is one specific app, try removing it (sudo aptitude remove <app>) and reinstalling it (
<ubuntuFish> joeyjones, im sure there is some sort of application for something like that
<ubuntuFish> i know its a dumb question, but i don't see a network config wizard anywhere in ubuntu studio... help!
<kurou> onli: (sudo aptitude install <app>) for reinstalling.
<onil> kurou:it happens randomly
<joeyjones> ubuntuFish: by design ram cannot store ANYTHING when powered off
<futurama140> how do i repair GVFS? the mount app is broken
<putterson> My compiz updates the screen unless I switch to virtual terminals and back to X, how can I fix this?
<ubuntu> k thanks
<james_> I need to add a new user to a samba server the user needs only to have access to the shares no need to do ANYTHING else... they will never even see a terminal
<james_> how do i do that
<putterson> Updates the screen extremely slowly that is
<futurama140> how do i repair GVFS? the mount app is broken
<RPG-Master> HI :)
<think43> Ubuntu rocks, I can't believe I did try in sooner
<futurama140> how do i repair GVFS? the mount app is broken
<futurama140> how do i repair GVFS? the mount app is broken
<putterson> my compiz does not work fast unless I switch to a virtual terminal and back
<RPG-Master> think43: Yeah, it's pretty awesome :D
<DeepDwelling> papshmear, Thanks for the help.
<joeyjones> futurama140: odda re the mount app is working perfectly find, you're jsut using it wrong.
<ubuntu> would never go bac to windows now .linux will take ova in future
<ubuntu> def
<futurama140> joeyjones: im NOT using it wrong, its corrupted to the point of mounting isos wrong
<ubuntuFish> joeyjones, yeah, but if they have a reeaaally secure power supply and plan to never shut it down, or they only need the system temporarily it might be a good idea
<Quirkly> alright, I want my computer to boot up straight to a terminal, no graphical crap, and somehow, even though gdm is disabled, and not even executable, it still goes to the login picker thing
<maxjay> anyone installed ubuntu 9.10 with wubi in windows?
<ubuntuFish> i know its a dumb question, but i don't see a network config wizard anywhere in ubuntu studio... help!
<phong_> question: how to PPA in command ?
<joeyjones> ubuntuFish: iirc installing requires a reboot
<joeyjones> so, fail.
<phong_> help: how to use terminal to PPA and add website
<phong_> PPA:website bla bla
<phong_> can anyone help me?
<joeyjones> futurama140: tried remove and re-installing mount then?
<james_> sorry I have no idea if anyone replied to my question the screen went blank.... My question was how do I add a new user to a ubuntu server system so that the user has access to the samba share this user will not need access to ANYTHING else...
<joeyjones> it should be possible to do with aptitude
<joeyjones> anyway, i'm bored now.
<ubuntuFish> joeyjones, i guess
<phong_> how to add PPA in terminal come on
<samtry> installed winxp and debain dairly.  After i booted the system i don't see winxp but linux on the boot up menue.  can anybody help me with this problem. thanks
<MacBookUser> Hey peeps.
<jguzikowski> hi i just installed http://customize.org/xfce/themes/60249 and set it, but it did not make my start bar or parts of my window look like the theme, anyone know how to fix this?
<phong_> does anyone know how to add PPA in terminal
<phong_> i dotn want to go thru software
<Quirkly> hello, anyone able to help me start up in a terminal?
<MacBookUser> Question: I have no sound on Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64, running on MacBook Late 2009 unibody model
<JDiMatteo> Quirkly: I think I can help you with that
<nomasteryoda> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Quirkly> awesome JDiMatteo, cause google instructions are failing
<sayed1> how can i install a card???
<Quirkly> simply they say, disable gdm and reboot, well....yeah that doesn't work
<JDiMatteo> Quirkly: do you see the Applications menu in the top left of your screen?
<ubuntuFish> joeyjones, i guess
<Quirkly> yes
<onil>  need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continuously glows.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.
<JDiMatteo> Quirkly: Terminal is selectable under Applications, Accessories
<Quirkly> hahaha
<ubuntuFish> i know its a dumb question, but i don't see a network config wizard anywhere in ubuntu studio... help!
<Quirkly> you misunderstand me
<JDiMatteo> :)
<Quirkly> I know how to open a terminal
<JDiMatteo> lol
<Quirkly> I want to startup the system, straight to terminal
<Quirkly> no graphical stuffs
<FloodBot1> Quirkly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JDiMatteo> oh, sorry Quirkly!  I didn't mean to sound like a jerk
<nomasteryoda> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily  would work for say chromium-daily repo
<MacBookUser> Quirkly: Use the single mode option on your boot menu when you boot
<sayed1> FloodBot1: can u help me plz??
<ubuntuFish> quirkly, i know im coming into this convo late, but wouldnt just uninstalling gdm and stuff work?  i would think so
<Quirkly> single mode option?
<MacBookUser> sayed1: Wait.
<Quirkly> ubuntuFish, gdm isn't executable, and I don't want to totally uninstall incase my wireless network stuff doesn't work right
<Danio> How can I see the system log from terminal? (I'm using SSH)
<sayed1> MacBookUser: ok
<Quirkly> I don't have a single mode option on boot up
<ubuntuFish> quirkly, couldnt you just kill gdm?
<MacBookUser> Quirkly: What boot loader are you using? GRUB or LILO?
<nomasteryoda> Danio, tail /var/log/syslog
<neil_d> I would like to access the computers on the other side of a openvpn.. the vpn is 10.7.0.1/24 the computers are IPs are 192.168.5.0/24 ... how would I do this?  do I use the "route" command?
<ubuntuFish> srry im probly saying stuff that has already been said
<jguzikowski> can anyone help me with some themes?
<Quirkly> gdm isn't running, I mean.....I think some stuff of gdm is, but not gdm itself
<Quirkly> GRUB
<jguzikowski> just installed http://customize.org/xfce/themes/60249 and set it, but it did not make my start bar or parts of my window look like the theme, anyone know how to fix this?
<jguzikowski> it only affected my minimize, maximize etc button
<nomasteryoda> Danio, or say cat /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<MacBookUser> Quirkly: It should say Ubuntu kernel 2.6.xx (Singlemode)
<Danio> nomasteryoda: Thank you very much.
<nomasteryoda> np
<MacBookUser> sayed1: What was your issue?
<Quirkly> MacBookUser, I have the normal, and the recovery, and then the memtest stuff
<Quirkly> no single mode
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: you have to go int /etc/rc.d/ and rename S.gdm to K.gdm for runlevel 5
<ubuntuFish> jguzikowski, try logging out and logging back in, or restarting.  otherwise the problem is with the theme
<futurama140> joeyjones: youre a fucking asshole
<JDiMatteo> can somebody help me send CTRL ALT DEL after connecting to a Windows XP box with rdesktop? CTRL ALT DEL doesn't seem to work, and neither do CTRL ALT END, nor CTRL ALT INSERT, etc.  Any ideas?
<jguzikowski> thanks ubuntuFish :)
<Quirkly> arghh2d2, I go try that
<jguzikowski> ill give it a try
<sayed1> MacBookUser: how can i install a dvb-s pci card
<imaslev> hi. i just upgraded from jaunty to koala. no my sound device is not recognized. in the list of available hardare there's nothing. how can i re-detect/fix this?
<ubuntuFish> JDiMatteo:  wow, someone has mere seconds left before getting banned
<MacBookUser> sayed1: Have you installed it into the computer?
<ubuntuFish> jguzikowski, no problem, good luck
<sayed1> MacBookUser:  not yet i want to install the driver
<MacBookUser> Quirkly: Or use the recovery mode option
<JDiMatteo> sorry, I guess I'll go.  didn't mean to offend you guys...
<MacBookUser> Qurikly: recovery mode dumps you at shell
<MacBookUser> sayed1: What brand and model?
<Quirkly> recovery mode option would work, but I'm looking for a more permanent solution, my laptop just doesn't like too much fancy stuff
<sayed1> MacBookUser: azurewave
<ubuntuFish> JDiMatteo, its just kind of a huge public, "family friendly" channel, no biggie.  just keep it clean and dont attack ppl and ur fine
<Quirkly> arghh2d2, I don't have /etc/rc.d
<MacBookUser> Quirkly: You could kill X by the three finger salute, CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE
<phong_> where an i find vlc player 1.0.5    my vlc player is 1.0.2
<Quirkly> oh shit, there's that
<Quirkly> oops my language
<MacBookUser> sayed1: Wait a moment, I'll search for ya
<phong_> i want the latest update
<ubuntuFish> macbookuser, actually, does the 3 finger salute work?
<sayed1> MacBookUser: ad-sp200
<Quirkly> and to think I just relearned that shortcut....maybe it works maybe not
<ubuntuFish> macbookuser, ctrl alt backspace doesnt work for me
<MacBookUser> Ugh
<sayed1> MacBookUser: ok thx
<Quirkly> k just flat out removing gdm, see if that does it
<phong_> no one help
<Quirkly> btw, anyone know if my wireless will still work at that point, or should I install some stuff before doing this venture?
<ubuntuFish> phong_, whats your question?
<Quirkly> I assume it might, since networking shouldn't be too affected, but I dunno
<MacBookUser> Your wifi is not related with gdm
<phong_> currently i have vlc 1.0.2 there is an update 1.0.5
<Quirkly> my other machine was fine, but it's a wired connection
<phong_> i want the updated one ,,,
<ubuntuFish> quirkly, there is a nice tutorial for setting up wireless from command line, let me just track it down
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: i's /etc/rc.something, then you gointo the folder for runlevel 5 maybe /etc/something/rc.5?  then you rename S.gdm to K.gdm...i'm not using ubuntu so i dont know exactly but thats the jist of what you have to do
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: GDM has nothing to do with your networking
<MacBookUser> phong_: Do 'sudo apt-get upgrade' at a terminal
<Quirkly> arghh2d2, if my next attempt fails, I'll dig further, I found a bunch of Rc stuff
<phong_> ubuntufish; inthe repository only see 1.0.2
<zubin71> hi id like some help with karmic
<zubin71> i had karmic up and running with grub 2
<zubin71> when i installed fedora which had grub 1
<zubin71> now karmic doesnt boot
<zubin71> im not interested in having grub 2
<FloodBot1> zubin71: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zubin71> is there anyway i can boot in2 karmic from the older grub?
<zubin71> please help
<Quirkly> arghh2d2, what I meant, was would the wireless be started up by something started in the X environment, or would it have started befoer....
<Quirkly> worst case is I just gotta reinstall the whole system again lol
<ubuntuFish> phong-, im going to need more info than that
<MacBookUser> zubin71: I think your fedora knocked out karmic
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: good question.
<phong_> macbookuser: i did it....i still see vlc 1.0.2
<Quirkly> ubuntuFish, no rush on that tutorial, I have a funny feeling it wouldn't help me too much anyways, this machine has refused to do anything sensible or according to instructions
<lacita> I can't get GNU Parted to install...
<Quirkly> arghh2d2, glad you understand what I mean
<phong_> ubuntufish: what i want is new vlc 1.0.5
<phong_> vlc player 1.0.5
<onil>  need help: my application windows blacks out frequently for a minute or so leaving other processes also stalled .During this process blinking LED stops blinking and continuously glows.No work can be done during that time till the black screen is gone .PLZ help me over this issue.I m a noob, migrated from windows to ubuntu.
<Quirkly> oh well here goes nothing, brb maybe maybe
<phong_> i only see vlc 1.0.5 source for linux
<james_> what is the command syntax to add a new user to a ubuntu box with the goal of creating a user account that will allow someone to have access to the samba share and nothing else?
<MacBookUser> onil: What blinking LED
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: worst case senario is that you type "startx" or "gdm" and you'r right back in your gui with network manager running
<ekpyrotic> Hey guys. I need a hand. System keeps telling me I'm low on disk space, but I'm not.
<ubuntuFish> quirkly, just in case, here is http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html   also if its being stopud, you might want to reinstall, but im guessing u hav tried that
<zubin71> MacBookUser : nah , i still can see the files intact when i mount the other partition from fedora
<phong_> mackbookuser: help please
<phong_> ubuntufish
<MacBookUser> phong_: Will be with you in one sec
<phong_> ubuntufish: all i want is to have vlc player 1.0.5
<gvj> hello
<ubuntuFish> phong_, sorry, no idea.  :(  but, there are a lot of experts on this channel, hope you can find a solution :)  good luck
<sayed1> MacBookUser: any progress??
<ekpyrotic_> Sorry. I disconnected.
<MacBookUser> zubin71: Maybe backup your karmic, erase that partition and reinstall?
<lacita> default-nick: I can't run make to install the GNU package. I already did "./configure"
<jguzikowski> are xfce themes supposed to skin the panels?
<gvj> can any one tell how to triple boot redhat / win xp and ubuntu
<lacita> I can't run make to install the GNU package. I already did "./configure"
<ubuntuFish> bye everyone
<lacita> gvj: you need 3 seperate partitions or disks,
<MacBookUser> sayed1: Here! - http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258792
<gvj> ok
<zubin71> MacBookUser , Quirkly , james_ , ekpyrotic any idea on the grub issue?
<imaslev> hi. i just upgraded from jaunty to koala. now my sound device is not recognized. in the list of available hardare (sound prefs) there's nothing. how can i re-detect/fix this?
<lacita> gvj: Then install each OS to the applicable partition.
<gvj> @lacita ok
<gvj> @lactia then
<MacBookUser> sayed1: Please follow all instructions there in that thread; Don't come crying should you break it
<lacita> gvj: then you will need to revise your boot menu to reflect the different partitions. i, myself prefer to boot with GRUB, so install ubuntu last.
<jguzikowski> are xfce themes supposed to skin the panels? because i cant get mine to..
<sayed1> MacBookUser: but how i use this codes?
<gvj> @lactia ok  i did all. but ubuntu  grub did not find redhat kernel in the boot menu.
<phong_> gvj: why dont u just get 3 disks and call it for a day
<lacita> gvj: have you looked/edited at the grub menu?
<gvj> @phong nice joke
<zubin71> MacBookUser  <gulp> :(
<MacBookUser> sayed1: You'd use the terminal. but it's not for the faint-hearted
<phong_> gvj: and when u boot hit F8 or what ever boot option and select ur disk to boot :)
<hiexpo> what is a good voip
<MacBookUser> zubin71: Hm?
<panfist> are there any docs, articles, wiki or whatever that talk about using ubuntu server to admin a smallish network, and provide services like dhcp, ldap, etc and integrating them?
<lacita> phong_, gvj: WORST. IDEA. EVAR.
<dmsuperman> How can I get nvidia + xinerama to work? I don't care if compiz works or not
<patocoas> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MacBookUser> Has anyone got sound working on Ubuntu 9.10 on a macbook late 2009 model?
<lacita> Help:
<patocoas> chikeeeeeeeee
<lacita> There seems to be no Makefile in this directory.
<lacita> You must run ./configure before running `make'.
<lacita> make: *** [abort-due-to-no-makefile] Error 1
<FloodBot1> lacita: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvj> @lactia so shall i paste the boot info of redhat into ubuntu grub menu.................i mean what info i need to paste.....
<patocoas> chile
<patocoas> chile
<zubin71> MacBookUser : erasing the drive isnt really an option
<patocoas> chile
<FloodBot1> patocoas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phong_> lacita: will u tell me how to install vlc player 1.0.5 ????? i'm having 1.02 now
<lacita> phong_ did you download the package?
<gvj> @lactia  i guess i also need to modify  /etc/fstab
<phong_> lacita:  they only have source for 1.0.5
<sayed1> MacBookUser: sorry i'm newbie how can i enter pswrd in terminal?
<lacita> phong_ tough luck, buddy.
<lacita> sayed1: type "sudo" before your command.
<hiexpo> sayed1, just type it in you will not see it
<gvj> @lactia r u there buddy
<Izinucs> Is there a way to sync a playlist in Amorak with and Ipod?
<sayed1> lacita: thx
<lacita> hiexpo: when did this channel become #bash?
<hiexpo> lacita, ? huh
<Quirkly> so ummm, i guess on this other machine, uninstalling xubuntu-desktop is what killed the display manager lol
<dmsuperman> Is there something to get xinerama and nvidia to play nice?
<dmsuperman> Or perhaps a newer solution to xinerama?
<Quirkly> also yeah, if my laptop connected to wireless before, should the software still be there to get it connected commandline?
<lacita> hiexpo: http://www.bash.org/?244321
<lacita> hey, if you type in your pw, it will show as stars
<lacita> ********* see!
<Quirkly> ubuntuFish got that wireless tutorial somewhere, or maybe some simple instructions, that hopefully don't require network access?? lol
<hiexpo> lacita, ok whats that got to do with me ?
<Guest67156> i have problem with connecting to wifi with ip static settings. i set the ip thru nm, then i get connected to the wifi signal. but i cant even open a webpage nor ping the AP.
<lacita> hiexpo: "[04:08] <hiexpo> sayed1, just type it in you will not see it" That's what.
<Zer> Ugh. What the hell, my shell is buffering stderr
<hiexpo> lacita, ya in the terminal when you type password in you will not see it
<ben_> anyone here know about mythbuntu
<ElTimo> hey, did i read it right that Mark is stepping down as CEO of Canonical?
<bazhang> ElTimo, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<ElTimo> bazhang, it's related to Ubuntu. i don't see how it's off topic
<hiexpo> anyway back to my question what is a good voip to use on ubuntu 9.10
<lacita> Ubuntu's best kept secret: #ubuntu-women
<bazhang> ElTimo, it has nothing to do with support of Ubuntu OS, which is the scope of this channel  ---> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ElTimo> bazhang, i would gladly have done so had you not chosen to be a douche
<Guest67156> bazhang, can u assist me to get my problem solved ?
<ElTimo> whatever. i was just curious. everything about your little distro sucks anyway.
<ben_> well mythbuntu is on topic then, just needing to know if that's a godd option for htpc
<ElTimo> arch for life!!
<bazhang> ElTimo, that language is not necessary
<AMAM> hi guys, I have a question
<bazhang> ben_, that is one, there is also xbmc
<TheMusicGuy> Hi, I have a dual-boot setup and I'm using the Nvidia restricted X drivers with the "twin view" option enabled. I have a problem where full-screen applications always get displayed half-and-half, with one half on the left and another on the right. Is there a way to tell X (or the NVidia drivers) to only display full-screen apps on just one screen?
<ben_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> ben_, there is a ppa for it if you wish
<AMAM> I need to recompile the kernel with the option: CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1
<dmsuperman> TheMusicGuy: One solution is to use compiz which seems to be able to detect this for you and correct it
<AMAM> can I change that without recompiling
<ben_> sure
<Izinucs> TheMusicGuy: one of the options in nvidia-settings might give you what you want
<jguzikowski> is there anyway to skin xfce's panels? they aren't being affected when i choose a new theme
<AMAM> this is the output of zgrep -i mtrr /proc/config.gz :
<AMAM> CONFIG_MTRR=y
<AMAM> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y
<AMAM> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0
<AMAM> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1
<FloodBot1> AMAM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardchoille> jguzikowski: you need to ask in #xubuntu, this isn't the palce for xfce questions
<TheMusicGuy> dmsuperman: Izinucs: sounds good, but can you be more specific? I'm not sure which options you mean.
<jguzikowski> bah, no one answers there, was hoping i could get someone here, alright thanks anyway
<Izinucs> TheMusicGuy: in System>Admin>Nvidia Settings .. if it's not there then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<rich97> How might I move the contents of a folder including hidden files and folders into the current directory using terminal. I've tried "mv folder/* ." but that does not move the hidden folders.//
<AMAM> rich97: mv -r dir newdir
<AMAM> the "-r" option
<TheMusicGuy> Izinucs: I don't see anything in nvidia-settings about full screen.
<AMAM> looks like, I won't get any answer for my question here
<Quirkly> alright, so that was hilarious
<rich97> AMAM: mv: invalid option -- 'r'
<lacita> anyone know how to format a Dell Utility partition on a drive with a gpt partition table type?
<Quirkly> AMAM what you trying to do
<AMAM> sorry I'm stupid
<AMAM> that's only for rm not mv
<Izinucs> TheMusicGuy: It's been a couple of years since I looked at nvidia-settings.. sorry I don't know how to guide you here.
<TheMusicGuy> Izinucs: Hm, I see. Do you know if it has anything to do with "metamodes"?
<rich97> My problem isn't it's not moving the folders it's that it's not moving folders and files with the '.' prefix.
<think43> You know how when you move your mouse to the corner of the screen and all the windows arrange them selves neatly for you to select one, What is that called?  And how do you enable it?
<Fauntix> can I get a one-on-one 9.1 help please
<AMAM> have u tried mv dir/.*
<mrpink57> think43: are you talking about the box with the squares
<ardchoille> mv dir . will do it
<ardchoille> does it fine here
<think43> mrpink57, no, I mean, that mac osx type feature.  You move you mouse to the top left corner, and all the windows arrange neatly on the screen, to see all the windows you have open
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: did you get your box to boot to console?
<mrpink57> think43: I think that is a comopiz type feature
<Izinucs> TheMusicGuy: possibly.. there's a couple of things going on.. one is the size of "x" which could be a measurement of both monitors resolutions combined.. that's how it stretches across both.. then there's the limitation of the actual size of each monitor.. google for help with "xrandr" and "xrandr dual monitor ubuntu" that might shed some light on the situation
<ardchoille> think43: you can use gnome-shell for that or compiz has a feature that does that
<ben_> bazhang, does xbmc support blu ray?
<Quirkly> arghh2d2, yea, obliterated gdm
<Quirkly> although in retrospect, xubuntu-desktop was all that needed to go
<scone> hello.  I have the most bizzare issue: I don't know what you'd call it but during startup and shut down of both the livecd and an install on the HP workstation I'm using, the system will hang until I press a key or move the mouse
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: you still have networking?
<Quirkly> HOWEVER, arghh2d2 my suspicious about the wireless were confirmed
<Quirkly> no, didn't
<TheMusicGuy> Izinucs: Okay, I'll try that. Thank you.
<AMAM> think43: here on my OpenSUSE, it's called "Scale: initiate window picker"
<think43> Ubuntu 9.10 has composing including, you don't have to go install compiz yourself.  But I don't know how to change the settings
<Quirkly> got on from other computer, then forgot to just manually run startx, which then kicked the wireless in right away
<think43> AMAM, yep, that what I wanted, thanks
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: you could switch to netcfg or wicd instead of network manager
<Quirkly> so yeah, now just reading how to connect to wireless via commandline
<Quirkly> ???? k, you just about lost me there, lol
<Quirkly> but umm....yeah lemme check stuffs out
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: netcfg is for wireless wpa connections from command line...wicd has an ncurses interface
<Quirkly> I can handle ncurses interface, installing now
<arghh2d2> wicd has regular gui too
<ben_> anyone here know if xbmc supports blu ray?
<Fauntix> Please help me. When I start up I get this: "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16  /dev/sda1: clean 148406/3596288 files, 848523/14374150 blocks" what does that mean and how do i fix it
<bazhang> http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=XBMC_for_Linux_specific_FAQ#Does_XBMC_for_Linux_support_Blu-ray_or_HD_DVD_playback_with_or_without_menus.3F ben_ seems no
<james_> how do you add a user to a system so that they have read write access to the smaba share but nothing else?
<ben_> thank you again
<rich97> ardchoille: If I simply do "mv dir ." then it complains the dir is the same as ./dir. The problem isn't with moving the files it's that the * wildcard ignores hidden files. I'm trying to do this: "mv dir/* ."
<kcowolf> I've tried both Vino and x11vnc with an SSH tunnel; as soon as I try to connect to the port the connection gets closed.  I can SSH into my box with no problems.  Anyone have any ideas how I could track down the problem?
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: you'll need to get wicd to run in your /etc/rc.whatever folder maybe...like i said, i'm not on ubuntu right now, i'm just giving you clues
<ardchoille> rich97: are you trying to do something weird like move a dir within itself?
<think43> Looks like you have install the compiz-config-manager, and then configure it
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: runlevel three is multiuser command line
<googol> what is the command to fix a ntfs filesystem
<ardchoille> rich97: what is the path to "dir" and the path to "."?
<mrpink57> think43: that's a pretty easy config a lot of it is preset for ubuntu anyways
<Fauntix> Please help me. When I start up I get this: "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16  /dev/sda1: clean 148406/3596288 files, 848523/14374150 blocks" what does that mean and how do i fix it
<rich97> ardchoille: No, I'm trying to move all of the contents of ./dir into .
<lacita> Fauntix: it's a disk check utility.
<papshmear> Fauntix, nothing's wrong
<Fauntix> @lacita: ok how do i fix it
<mrpink57> its just a disk check my startup always does a fsck.jfs
<think43> mrpink57, yeah true
<Fauntix> but mine freezes and doesnt move
<papshmear> Fauntix, unless it says disk error don't worry about it
<ardchoille> rich97: mv ./dir/* .
<lacita> Fauntix: I don't think you do... It may signal a potential corruption in youre hard drive...
<Fauntix> ???
<rich97> ardchoille: Yeah, that's what I was doing. But it dosn't move .git or .gitignore
<rich97> Only folders without the . prefix
<onetinsoldier> rich97 and ardchoille: how about mv ./dir/*.* .
<maverick> how to write this kind of syntax correctly "sudo ( echo abc > /etc/resolve.conf ), show error around (
<Fauntix> @lacita: So what do i do get it into m computer and have it boot correctly
<lacita> Fauntix: You can boot, right?
<snayth> What command would I run to tell how much ram my computer has?
<LuksPartition> snayth: free -m
<ima> alright, got a problem on ubuntu 9.10, everytime I log in I get a black screen for a little while and then I get back to the Login screen.
<mrpink57> rich97: have you tried cp -r this will create the new dir if needed I do not know if it takes hidden files though
<rich97> onetinsoldier:  Thanks, I've tried that too but I get "no such file or folder"
<maverick> Snayth, free
<rich97> mrpink57: I can give it a go
<lacita> snayth: sudo ck-RAM upmaass
<Fauntix> @lacita: when I turn on the computer it tries to load and gives me a black promt screen with that written in it
<maverick> how to write this kind of syntax correctly "sudo ( echo abc > /etc/resolve.conf ), show error around (
<lacita> Fauntix: reinstall GRUB.
<Fauntix> from the 9.1 disk I burnt?
<maverick> how to write this kind of syntax correctly "sudo ( echo abc > /etc/resolve.conf ), show error around (
<LuksPartition> lacita: wtf is ck-ram upmaass thats not ok in this channel
<ima> haha
<LuksPartition> yea its funny but not appropriate ;-P
<lacita> Lukspartition: LULZ
<yobbo> maverick, just remove the brackets is ok you shouldn't need them
<LuksPartition> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ima> Alright, anyone had a similar problem to mine?
<snayth> maverick: Hey Thank you - That was easy enough - Not like going to the dentist at all......
<Fauntix> @lucita: from the 9.1 disk I burnt?
<maverick> yobbo, that way the output would not be written in /etc/resolve.conf
<maverick> how to write this kind of syntax correctly "sudo ( echo abc > /etc/resolve.conf ), show error around (
<Flannel> maverick: echo [stuff] | sudo tee /etc/resolve.conf (you'll be overwriting) use | sudo tee -a /etc/resolve.conf to append
<Baloo1> hello
<ima> When I log in to my Ubuntu 9.10, I get a black screen for 2 seconds and then get back to my login screen, command line works fine though.
<IdleOne> Flannel: pm?
<Flannel> IdleOne: Always
<Flannel> IdleOne: er, "anytime" might be less ambiguous
<Myke516> Greetings im looking for some help with an ubuntu install. After I installed ubuntu, the computer freezes after i select my name at login... any idea?
<arghh2d2> ima: try startx from command line
<meepmoop> anyone know how to change the amount of times WICD tries to auto reconnect on connection loss I'd like to try and have a way for it to keep trying to connect till its successful
<mrpink57> ima: sounds like you are getting a xorg error
<Baloo1> i got a prolem wit my ubuntu the windows arent manageble
<lacita> anyone know how to format a Dell Utility partition on a drive with a gpt partition table type?
<ima> arghh2d2, mrpink57, yeah I'm dual booting though, so I want to know approximately what to do before I go back.
<Myke516> as soon as i select the name, there is a few lines of multicolored weird junk and thats it, i cant put in my password to go further, it just freezes
<arghh2d2> ima: run startx from the command line so you can read the error messages
<jimisrvrox> anybody in here good with wireless? I am needing some help with my rt2500
<Myke516> so any ideas that might help?
<IdleOne> !coc > lacita
<ubottu> lacita, please see my private message
<ima> arghh2d2, alright, I will be back in a bit.
<Baloo1> do any one know wat the problem may be
<Quirkly> YAYYAYAYAY I HAS WIRELESS LOL
<Quirkly> just took a reboot cause it got all confused about who was managing what wireless lol
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Quirkly> ps anyone know a good text mode irc client, that has colours and stuff......besides nirc?
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: with wicd?
<jimisrvrox> Quirkly: I might just be having a similar problem...
<Myke516> i think it my graphic card not being set up right. Anyone here know how to boot into ubuntu in safe graphic mode?
<arghh2d2> Quirkly: irssi ftw!
<rich97> mrpink57: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-do-i-move-hidden-files-188367 It appears the only way is to tar and extract again.
<Quirkly> arghh2d2 that's the one I might've been looking for
<nytek_> Quirkly: irssi
<Quirkly> awesome
<Quirkly> thanks :)
<Random832> Quirkly; irssi, bitchx, epic4, xchat-text
<Quirkly> also arghh2d2 the wicd thing is what did the trick
<Random832> is xchat-text even around anymore?
<nytek_> Quirkly: irssi is definitely my favorite, cli irc
<arghh2d2> irssi is bitchx all grown up
<Flannel> mrpink57, rich97: cp -r .[^.]* should work
<Quirkly> irssi will be, once I get my music going
<Quirkly> priorities you know
<mrpink57> rich97: it kind of makes sense since they're hidden but rather annoying
<jimisrvrox> My wireless problem: http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<arghh2d2> mpd+ncmpcpp!
<Random832> i've heard things about something called weechat
<mrpink57> rich97: maybe try a symbolic link to the file to the other dir lol
<arghh2d2> i'm all about cli apps
<Linux-CLI> I'm trying to install a .deb package, however it told me that I already had a package in use (because I pressed Ctrl+C on "sudo apt-get install patch"). So I gave up & just rebooted. Still getting the error when trying to install the .deb package, any ideas?
<Baloo1> does anyone have a clue wat im talking about
<Quirkly> HOLY DAMN FLASHY STUFF
<Quirkly> lol
<Quirkly> and colours, yay
<arghh2d2> jimisrvrox: damn, that looks rough
<jimisrvrox> eyeah
<Linux-CLI> I'm trying to install a .deb package, however it told me that I already had a package in use (because I pressed Ctrl+C on "sudo apt-get install patch"). So I gave up & just rebooted. Still getting the error when trying to install the .deb package, any ideas?
<jimisrvrox> this damn rt2500 has been a problem for me ever since 8.04!
<arghh2d2> jimisrvrox: do you have the ethernet plugged in?
<collabra> gdebi package
<mrpink57> jimisrvrox: do you live in an English speaking country?
<jimisrvrox> yeah right now
<b0x_> hi, would anyone be able to help me setting up the qtorrent webui?
<rich97> mrpink57: I would but I'm trying to make an install readme, git clone clones the folders into a subdirectory with the name of the repository. I'm trying to come up with a single comment that will clone and then take all of the files out of the git created subdirectory and place them in the current directory.
<jimisrvrox> well to me that stuff is wingdings
<collabra> Linux-CLI:  gdebi package
<IdleOne> !pm | lacita
<ubottu> lacita: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<arghh2d2> jimisrvrox: rt2500 is supposed to have builtin support but it used to be used with ndiswrapper and i'm sure you could still use that
<collabra> it'll install any .deb package well
<jimisrvrox> yeah supposed to but meh..not a big fan of ndis..
<Baloo1> does any one here have experience with ubuntu on a ps3
<jimisrvrox> arghh2d2: mind if I pm?
<arghh2d2> jimisrvrox: n/p
<IdleOne> lacita: I told you in the other channel I am not interested in helping you. do not msg me again. thank you
<meepmoop> Baloo: what you trying to do just stream media?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Does anybody know how to set up a network bridge?
<jimisrvrox> o
<jimisrvrox> k
<lacita> IdleOne: That's the spirit.
<zy3g0> hi
<ima> x starts up fine
<mrpink57> rich97: I asked in the Gentoo IRC and they said all files under the mv command should move hidden also.  Do you lack permissions?
<NoTownKasper> Question: Installed Vega Strike, it runs just fine if I execute the binary from within it's folder (So I assume the problem isn't with the program itself), but if I set up a gnome link, even directly to that same binary, it fails to load...any ideas on how to fix it?
<meepmoop> Baloo1:what are you trying to do with your ps3?
<rich97> mrpink57: Nope it's in my home directory. ~/Webroot to be precise
<lacita> gvj: you're back.
<ima> mrpink57, arghh2d2, whichever one of you it was, x starts up fine.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody? Network bridge? Help?
<transonic> hey guys..can anyone suggest some lightweight browser
<ThatGuyOverThere> transonic: You mean you don't like Firefox? Heretic. :p
<Quirkly> NoTownKasper: perhaps it only likes running from within it's own folder...possibly make a script to cd to that folder, and then run it?
<cfedde> there are none.  Chrome is pretty fast.
<Baloo1> yeah maybe play some emus and type papers wen i need too im on an sdtv
<ThatGuyOverThere> transonic: There's Epiphany.
<mrpink57> rich97: is the hold folder chmod 777?
<gvj> @lacita ya i am back
<ThatGuyOverThere> transonic: Don't know much about it, though.
<mrpink57> whole
<lacita> gvj: any luck
<lacita> ?
<NoTownKasper> Quirkly: That would be a little out of my league without a walkthrough...know of one?
<catorceavo> why did my sound suddenly stop working!
<transonic> Thatguyoverthere: hmm..will try it
<meepmoop> Baloo1:I don't really know more than how to just stream media movies/music if that's what you're looking to do I would suggest Ushare
<Quirkly> NoTownKasper: a script would be a text file, .sh, with a couple commands, cd /path/to/file and then ./filename to run it
<Quirkly> don't know any walkthroughs offhand, but the last step after saving that file, would be to chmod +x
<Quirkly> to make it run
<abhijit> how to add extra places menu in 'Places'?
<rich97> mrpink57: No a couple of the files in .git folder only have read permissions but it should still be able to copy should it not?
<Baloo1> wats ushare
<NoTownKasper> Hrm, worth a try, I'll give it a whirl.
<Quirkly> then umm, yeah, just run it I guess......I'm just guessing not sure if that's the problem or not
<ThatGuyOverThere> Does anybody know how to set up a network bridge? Come on!
<Quirkly> it's the first thing I'd try, given what you said about the situation, that's all
<rich97> mrpink57: Also it is able to copy if I don't use your cp command. Otherwise it gives me a permission error.
<meepmoop> Baloo1:it's software used to stream media from your pc to your ps3
<mrpink57> rich97: well I think you are going to need full permission to move unless you put a sudo ahead of it.  However that will give full permission to root once moved not the user.
<vi2> ...
<NoTownKasper> Quirkly: just to make sure I have syntax correct, (1st line) cd ~/vegastrike-0.5.0/bin/   (2nd line) ./vegastrike-32
<Fancycakes> Hey guys, I have some TOR questions.
<MTecknology> I have a wireless usb dongle right now - lsusb detects it but I have no idea how to use it as a wireless device; any ideas?
<Quirkly> yeah NoTownKasper that should work, if you want, test it in a terminal window first
<Quirkly> I find it easier to edit/change file modes via terminal anyways, but that's just me
<Fancycakes> I found a thread (rather dated) and followed its instructions to use TOR with privoxy and Firefox.
<vi2> ninguem falar portugues?
<Fancycakes> But how do I know when TOR is working?
<Baloo1> ok cool my issue is tho that my windows cut off and i cant resize them so i can manage them im on JJ
<think43> ok, ubuntu is really awesome
<NoTownKasper> Fancycakes: Find one of the dozen or so different "What is my IP" types of websites and check to see if your IP is being masked.
<think43> They got the latest and configured up good
<ima> arghh2d2, x runs
<arghh2d2> transonic: midori, netsurf, surf
<mrpink57> Fancycakes: I do not know what TOR is but I assume it is a process you can just type top in CLI and see all processes
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay, does anybody know anything about Firestarter? I'm trying to use it for internet connection sharing.
<kbrosnan> Fancycakes: http://check.torproject.org/ or https://check.torproject.org/
<arghh2d2> ima: X runs from startx?
<ima> yes
<mrpink57> rich97: I just checked you need at least write permissions
<collabra> mrpink57: TOR encrypts your internet transmission
<Quirkly> so, is learning emacs a worthy endeavour, or asking for a headache?
<Linux-CLI> I'm trying to install a .deb package, however it told me that I already had a package in use (because I pressed Ctrl+C on "sudo apt-get install patch"). So I gave up & just rebooted. Still getting the error when trying to install the .deb package, any ideas?
<MrObvious> Hello. I need help with my printer. Basically it has something stuck in it's memory I think and it's stuck trying to print a document but nothing else will come out. It works fine with my Vista laptop though.
<rich97> mrpink57: hmmm, I might give up on this one then, they'll just have to move it with the file browser.
<mrpink57> Quirkly: at being 83mb it's too big of an install for me :)
<MrObvious> It is a HP Deskjet 3940.
<NoTownKasper> mrpink57: TOR is an Onion Router network, (Proxy chain) to try and browse anonymously, bypass IP blocks/country blocks and other situations where one would want to hide/mask/change their IP address. :P
<ima> arghh2d2, I did create a symlink to libstdc++.so.6 called libstdc++.so.5, since 5 isn't in karmic. Don't know if that could have done it.
<Quirkly> lol mrpink57 fair enough, just gotta say, it used to overwhelm me, but after reading a tutorial, I can see the power it possesses
<mrpink57> rich97: you could also chmod 755 which gives full rights to owner but only read execute to group
<arghh2d2> ima: then your gdm might be messed up...try loggin in as another user with the graphical login screen or while your in gui right now, check gdm settings
<collabra> Linux-CLI: have you tried the gdebi package?
<LuksPartition> what causes my hd buffered speed to drop low when testing via hdparm -tT then come back to around 66.7mb/s on reboot?
<catorceavo> hello? my sound just suddenly stopped working in linux. how could they let this happen?
<arghh2d2> ima: i'm not sure either
<jokehead> could anyone tell me where i can find linux boxes with 24/7 tech support and hardware damage coverage plans?
<ima> arghh2d2, hmm my user should be the only one, except for root
<catorceavo> some update must have done it. there is no more start-up sound or i cant play music or internet video sound
<mrpink57> jokehead: a netbook with linux installed I suppose
<arghh2d2> ima: just check your graphical login settings utility then
<jokehead> mrpink57, I don't want a netbook
<arghh2d2> ima: idontknow, maybe you recently made some changes
<mrpink57> jokehead: you can find the adds online here and there for computers bought with ubuntu installed
<gvj> @Mrobvious  right click the printer configuration---->printer-----printer queue----then cancel thats it. ur memory is cleaned. i hope ur in ubuntu OS.
<mrpink57> jokehead: I assume you are looking for some type of server setup
<Baloo1> meepmoop: do you know anything about that or no
<think43> whats the name of the gnome terminal if you want to run it from the terminal
<jokehead> mrpink57, no just looking for a laptop
<ardchoille> think43: gnome-terminal
<jokehead> or desktop
<MTecknology> very much like linkedin w/ more features
<arash> if i want to include a specific validation in all my models (identical), what is the easiest way to do it?
<MTecknology> I have a wireless usb dongle right now - lsusb detects it but I have no idea how to use it as a wireless device; any ideas?
<mrpink57> jokehead: I have seen them for desktop but I think you can buy a Dell with Linux
<think43> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<MrObvious> gvj: Yeah I am.
<MrObvious> gvj: I have a desktop and a laptop and the lappy is Vista and this is Ubuntu.
<jokehead> mrpink57, where have you seen the desktop?
<ardchoille> jokehead: have you tried system76 or zareason?
<gvj> so do wat i told man.
<ima> arghh2d2, maybe I don't quite know what xstart is supposed to do, I didn't get gnome up, I only got my cursor and a black background. I assumed that was supposed to happen.
<MrObvious> gvj: I am.
<gvj> u need to clear the printer Q
<arghh2d2> ima: ahhhh
<meepmoop> anyone here have any opinions on ubuntu studio I'm thinking about making a switch on another comp that I use strictly for recording
<rich97> mrpink57: I might just remove them all together now I think about it, if they want to keep the git files they can use the file browser to move them, if they just want to install it (plugin for CakePHP) then they don't need the .git files.
<mrpink57> jokehead: a site I frequent know as www.overclock.net has them in their add banners.  but I did confirm Dell does Ubuntu setups
<jokehead> ardchoille, thanks no I havent, have any more names to give me?
<ardchoille> jokehead:  http://system76.com/  or  http://www.zareason.com/shop/home.php
<arghh2d2> ima: you're in console and you typed startx and gnome didnt come up...you were supposed to take note of any error messages
<ardchoille> jokehead:  they both specialize in Linux desktops and laptops
<ima> arghh2d2, I wasn't able to see any error messages because it was in fullscreen mode, how do I get back to my command line? I haven't used linux for ages.
<catorceavo> ARGH
<catorceavo> FIX MY SOUND
<kheera> touchpad is being recognized as a mouse and i want to change some of the touchpad features, ubuntu 9.10, asus laptop. how do I force it to load the synaptic touchpad drivers instead of the ps/2 mouse driver?
<arghh2d2> ima: you're in a gui now? yes no?
<mrpink57> kheera: you need to configure your xorg to use the driver
<ima> arghh2d2, dual boot,  could get out my laptop whilst doing this though
<jimisrvrox> having wireless problems would appreciate some help: http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<jokehead> thanks folks
<arghh2d2> ima: i'm confused...the troublesome ubuntu...boots up to a black screen with a command prompt ima@ubuntu$ ?
<kheera> mrpink57: thanks... xorg.conf says nothing about the mouse. am I in the right place even?
<arghh2d2> for example?
<gvj> anyone going for RHCE exam....?
<mrpink57> kheera: you need to create the area.  as far as that goes you would have to wiki it that's your best bet.  I have HAL configure all of my peripherials plus I do not use Ubuntu
<lacita> anyone know how to format a Dell Utility partition on a drive with a gpt partition table type?
<catorceavo> why would the mute state be saved in between restarts? dumb ubuntu
<kheera> thanks mrpink57
<ima> arghh2d2, I am able to get to the graphical Login screen, but whenever I put in my password I get a black screen for a few seconds then get returned to the login screen, logging in through the command prompt works fine though.
<kheera> mrpink57: something like this probably? http://array.org/ubuntu/elantech.html
<Izinucs> lacita: you want to get rid of the partition?
<eduhat> is there any way i could install ubuntu 9.10 without all the extra packages? i like how everything looks and runs, just dont want all the extra stuff.
<arghh2d2> ima: Ok, so logging in through the command prompt..then your still left at a black screen with white letters?
<uorygl> Ello. I'm trying to set up Ubuntu to act as a router. I've created a wireless network, but computers that connect to it aren't receiving IP addresses. Under the network's IPv4 settings, I have the Method set to "Shared to other computers"; is this what I want?
<ima> arghh2d2, yes
<Izinucs> eduhat: search for ubuntu minimal .. after install add what you want
<arghh2d2> ima: and then you type startx and what happens?
<Shwack> Will CUPS ever print as well as Windows?
<lacita> Izinucs: No, I already have it partitioned, I just need to format it to "Dell Utility" without messing up the gpt partition table.
<eduhat> Izinucs: thanks. will it still look as beautiful as the livecd/install version?
<Izinucs> Shwack: depends on your printer
<Izinucs> lacita: you should be able to use gparted
<mrpink57> kheera: similar Elantech is a different type of mouse just make sure you setup the correct one.
<Izinucs> eduhat: I don't know .. never used it.
<ima> arghh2d2, it initializes and I get a fullscreen x session with only my cursor.
<Shwack> Izinucs: Thanks.  Brother MFC-7820N followed full Brother installation instructions.     dpkg -l | grep Brother returns all the correct drivers - printing is still slow as watching paint dry in water.
<mrpink57> kheera: since I do not know can you configure HAL in Ubuntu?
<Izinucs> eduhat: or install server then add whatever desktop manager you want
<lacita> Izinucs: No "Dell Utility" support in gparted. fdisk can do it, but it doesn't support gpt.
<Izinucs> Shwack: you might have done something wrong or not finished yet.. my brother mfc-7440n works fine.. with the exception of fax.. I haven't been able to get that to work yet
<arghh2d2> ima: ok, run ls -a ~/ and look for .xinitrc
<kheera> mrpink57: i don't know anything about hal.  i believe my laptop has the elanatech touchpad../.
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: .xinitrc is in root
<Shwack> Izinucs:  I dunno...  I have installed every deb package twice
<MTecknology> mrpink57: you should only mess with ~/.xinitrc ...
<MTecknology> mrpink57: you also should never have to mess with hal
<ima> arghh2d2, alright, let me get my laptop out so I can do it and be on here at the same time.
<arghh2d2> mrpink57: i need to get a virtualbox ubuntu going...its crazy... .xinitrc should be in the users home director, its like ubuntu tries to keep users away from the command line
<snydermahler_> I'm new to Ubuntu
<gvj> which is the best free virtual machine management software for using in ubuntu.   vmware, virtualbox, Qemu
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: im a jerk no its not its in /etc/skel/.xinitrc
<Izinucs> Shwack: check this link and look for Scunizi's post.. there's an attachment.. I wrote it.. :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362294
<ima> arghh2d2, alright, give me a few secs.
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: unless you manually copied it over it should be in that dir
<MTecknology> arghh2d2: it's not there by default because it's not needed by default - if you need it you can easily create it
<arghh2d2> MTecknology: i know
<MTecknology> arghh2d2: what's the issue then?
<arghh2d2> MTecknology: no issue
<eduhat> so what does everyone here use ubuntu for?
<arghh2d2> `they use it for free
<Izinucs> eduhat: DOH! everything
<arghh2d2> :)
<mrpink57> the family computer, I use Arch on my personal
<eduhat> mrpink57: yea i have arch on my laptop. I use it for everything, i just want to try something new.
<mrpink57> eduhat: then try Slackware
<arghh2d2> lfs
<eduhat> mrpink57: i need something with package management :)
<mrpink57> I'd probably go to FreeBSD next if I moved from Arch
<eduhat> mrpink57: i had freebsd a while ago. i didnt use it for too long so i don't really remember too much of it
<mrpink57> I think lfs is far too much work, I would rather just make my own distro at that point.  At least that can go on a resume
<setuid> Anyone know how to stop the console/keyboard from visibly showing the ^C when I issue it? http://code.gnu-designs.com/setuid/ctrl-c-flub.png
<arghh2d2> i might try lfs, not with any hopes to build a usable system but to learn
<isai> #Ubuntu-Mx
<Izinucs> arghh2d2: you get vbox working?
<xfact> Hello
<ima> arghh2d2, alright.
<arghh2d2> Izinucs: i works on my archbox.
<xfact> I have one .rpm file, can you tell me how to convert it to .deb package and install via alien? (I have alien installed)
<Izinucs> arghh2d2: but not on ubuntu?
<mrpink57> i dont want you to explain the whole thing again but what is it not doing, this is the biggest damn irc channel I have seen so it scrolls a lot.
<arghh2d2> Izinucs: i'm gonna run an ubuntu guest
<arghh2d2> just so i know what people in here are dealing with
<Izinucs> arghh2d2: are you having issues with installing it?
<arghh2d2> ima:
<arghh2d2> Izinucs: no, why?
<Izinucs> arghh2d2: I was reading previous posts .. just looked that way.. but sounds like I was mistaken :)
<xfact> I have one .rpm file, can anybody explain how to convert it to .deb package and install via alien? (I have alien installed)
<rip> hello
<ima> arghh2d2, I didn't find .xinitrc
<arghh2d2> ima: run: echo exec gnome >> ~/.xinitrc
<arghh2d2> then run startx
<Izinucs> xfact: alien is used to convert the .rpm to a .deb *then* you install.. but it's not really recommended. some packages just don't convert correctly.. what's the package/program?
<rip> is this the ubuntu help room
<Izinucs> !ask | rip
<ubottu> rip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ima> arghh2d2, done it
<arghh2d2> ima: what happened?
<rip> ok thanks I am a noob
<xfact> Izinucs: package is ogle (a DVD player) actually, thats not the main issue, I also want to learn how to convert....
<ima> arghh2d2, not much
<arghh2d2> ima: are you back at a command prompt???
<Izinucs> xfact: "alien <package name>" if I remember correctly
<Izinucs> xfact: or "man alien" for options
<ima> arghh2d2, I'm on the command prompt, nothing really happened when I type that in
<arghh2d2> not much can be alot
<arghh2d2> ima: startx?
<arghh2d2> hit enter too
<MTec007> i have a laptop with no ethernet ports. where do i get the windows drivers package from http? fresh install karmic
<ima> arghh2d2, you want me to do startx now?
<arghh2d2> yeah
<MTec007> (for wifi)***
<xfact> Izinucs: thank you, but many people including you says it's not recommended, so is it harmful for system?
<rip> is there a simple package I can download to get my ubuntu to run as a proxy server? I have 2 network cards installed now.
<ima> arghh2d2, alright, it failed now
<Izinucs> xfact: could be
<arghh2d2> the other command invisibly created a .xinitrc file with one line "exec gnome"
<xfact> Izinucs: thank you :)
<arghh2d2> ima: now you got error messages?
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: doesnt he need to put /bin/sh at the top
<ima> arghh2d2, yes, "exec: 1: gnome: not found"
<arghh2d2> mrpink57: ughhh
<arghh2d2> not sure
<ima> arghh2d2, also got a few warnings
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: the easier way to to just copy the default one
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: then edit it
<arghh2d2> ima: cp /etc/skel/.xinitrc ~/
<ima> arghh2d2, /etc/skel/.xinitrc doesn't seem to exist
<mrpink57> maybe is whereis .xinitrc might show where the default one is
<arghh2d2> ima: ughhh
<macosxtiger> whats the channel for lucid again?
<Izinucs> macosxtiger: ubuntu+1
<rww> macosxtiger: #ubuntu+1
<arghh2d2> ima: looks like mrpink57 is gonna adopt your issue
<macosxtiger> yeaaaa booyiie
<ima> mrpink57, only gives me a line that says: .xinitrc:
<ima> mrpink57, doesn't seem to have found anything
<mrpink57> ima: try locate .xinitrc
<MTec007> i have a laptop with no ethernet ports. where do i get the windows wireless drivers package from http? i have a fresh install of karmic
<macosxtiger> what is the command to register my nick on this server?
<ima> mrpink57, doesn't give me anything
<Izinucs> mrpink57: ima you might need to sudo updatedb before using locate
<jimisrvrox> having wireless problems would appreciate some help: http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<MTec007> macosxtiger /msg nickserv help register
<ima> mrpink57, /root/.xinitrc
<mrpink57> ima: ok that tells me that you are in the root dir not your user
<arghh2d2> ima: try this then echo !#/bin/bash > ~/.xinitrc && echo exec gnome >> ~/.xinitrc && startx
<arghh2d2> :)
<rip> Does any one have a link to setting up a proxy server with 2 network cards?
<mrpink57> arghh2d2: the big issue might be that he is in root, the file should be in your user home as far as I can remember
<arghh2d2> ima: i forgot what we were even trying to do...oh yeah, get an error message when X fails
<zuzo> hello
<arghh2d2> mrpink57: /root/.xinitrc works the same way
<arghh2d2> is he logged in as root?
<timboy> I installed ubuntu and used one of my drives as my home directory. When I installed it I chose to encrypt it. I have just put it in a portable drive enclosure and when I take it to a new ubuntu box and plug it in it opens but it appears as if nothing is on it. how can I access the data on it?
<jasonmchristos> is there any way to remove the evolution data server without removing gnome?
<jasonmchristos> i dont use evolution so i do not need it
<ima> arghh2d2, that left me with a blank screen
<MTec007> where can i download ndiswrapper for karmic?
<arghh2d2> ima: a blank screen with an x cursor that you can move?
<Izinucs> jasonmchristos: you might be able to do that from the rescue kernel.. choose it from the boot menu
<timboy> how do I mount an encrypted volume so I can see the contents?
<ima> arghh2d2, a blank screen with no cursor
<arghh2d2> ima: and nothing happens when you click the dsktop?
<victor`> does anyone's monitor sometims randomly blink?  it seems like an DPMI sleep state cycle on my 24" LCD.  every few months, my machine will just start doing this until i reboot.
<Izinucs> ima: is this a gforce motherboard?
<arghh2d2> ima: ctr-alt-F1
<jasonmchristos> ill try thanks
<ima> Izinucs, asus rampage II or whatever it's called
<ima> arghh2d2, alright, I've got a couple of warnings
<Izinucs> ima did you install with the alternate cd?
<ima> Izinucs, yes
<macosxtiger> i have 24 invites to join google wave would anyone like an invite?
<rww> ubottu: ot | macosxtiger
<ubottu> macosxtiger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Izinucs> ima: you might suffer from the same problem I have on my system.. on my system it's a conflict with the PCIe bus.. the solution for me was to put pci=nomsi in the kernel boot line in grub
<ima> Izinucs, this has been working fine previously
<Izinucs> ima: did you use the alternate because the live wouldn't boot?
<Alvira> ubuntu support non-unicode fonts ?
<ima> Izinucs, the live one booted but I couldn't select anything from the menu (enter did nothing)
<rip> I have the main internet line setup on one nic card as a static ip and I want my other nic card to assign a total diffrent static ip. How can this be done?
<arghh2d2> ima: think of any major changes you made before it stopped working?
<Izinucs> ima: I'll let arghh2d2 continue then..
<setuid> So no ideas about my ^C problem?
<arghh2d2> Izinucs: i'm not ubuntu wizard
<ima> arghh2d2, the symlink and running a few programs in wine are the only things I can think of right now that I haven't done previously
<arghh2d2> i'm just trying to be helpful
<arghh2d2> what was the symlink again?
<Izinucs> ima: have you tried updating the system fully from the rescue kernel? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wysiwyg> irc.webchat.org
<ima> Izinucs, let my try that
<jimisrvrox> having wireless problems would appreciate some help: http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<trisquel> hi
<Izinucs> ima: after that "sudo service gdm start"
<trisquel> How can I make rhythmbox start playing a music CD automatically when i insert the CD?
<rip> what Synaptic package would be for setting up proxy server?
<ima> Izinucs, ah crap, I'm booted without networking
<Izinucs> ima: maybe sudo ifup eth0 ?
<ima> arghh2d2, it was libstdc++.so.5, I linked libstdc++.so.6 to that
<saganbyte> what is a good torrent app for ubuntu?
<ima> Izinucs, alright, but I would have to unplug this one.
<arghh2d2> ima: tried undoing that?
<ima> arghh2d2, nope
<Izinucs> saganbyte: it's built in .. transmission
<collabra> saganbyte: it already has one,... transmission
<mrb427> how can i pass a parameter to an mfile?
<mrb427>  ex) octave mymfile.m parameter1
<infidel> anyone here use a tssp multiplexer?
<rip> THANKS IZINUCS
<Izinucs> rip: sure.. what'd I do?
<ima> arghh2d2, huh, both files seem to be missing
<dirtynerd> When i insert a CD Ubuntu freezes and my Google fu has failed me. Any help?
<arghh2d2> ima: that might be your bitch then
<rip> PROXY server to download you said sudo ifup eth0
<rip> ?
<ima> arghh2d2, most likely.
<Izinucs> rip: I did say that to ima.. work for you too?
<dirtynerd> When i insert a CD Ubuntu freezes. Any help?
<ima> arghh2d2, how the hell do I recover it?
<rip> I google it. It said somthing about proxy server
<Izinucs> rip: an unusual link.. ifup eth0 is how you bring your network card alive.. typically
<ima> arghh2d2, ahh no wait, it's there, it just didn't come up with tab completion
<rip> I have 2 nics installed and i need a program to make my ubuntu a proxy server
<rip> lol
<rahduke> ok so OPENVPN is a nightmare and overkill for what im trying to do, can anyone tell me of an easy way to share my media folders outside my network?
<rip> mybad
<Izinucs> rip: you want it to "share" the internet?
<arghh2d2> ima: not sure, libfoofiles are kinda outta my league, seems to have had something to do with your runlevels
<arghh2d2> ima: ahhh
<arghh2d2> ima: fix it!
<Izinucs> rip: as in .. all other machines on the LAN go through the ubuntu box?
<rip> yes but with my own isp. so that my internet provider will not know that I am surfing.
<rip> yes
<ima> arghh2d2, I removed it
<arghh2d2> get a router
<rahduke> anyone have any ideas?
<arghh2d2> ima: not sure you should have removed em
<rip> i have one.
<Izinucs> rip: well.. that's a couple of things.. first is internet connection sharing .. and the other is a service like TOR ..
<rip> but the isp gives me the address
<ima> arghh2d2, I had made them myself, I only removed the links
<mvsn> hello. im wonderin if someone could help me.. i ran through so many tutorials and it just wont work for me, i tried looking through the iptables, but for some reason I cannot get an ftp server to run on ubuntu.. :(
<arghh2d2> maybe just renaming them
<rip> I want to give my computers the addree
<Jack_Stone> Hi I'm new to linux, I'm using ubuntu 9.10kk, and I have a WoW related question. I dave Warcraft previously instaled in windows (in a shared partition, FAT32 I believe or so), is there a way to make it work through wine or do I have to do a fresh install? (it's 15Gb and I don't want to do it again)
<arghh2d2> ima: okay, let er rip! get er done!
<Izinucs> rip: you mean the isp gives you 1 address and you want to share that with the other machines in the house?
<arghh2d2> boot that puppy!
<ima> arghh2d2, yeah, I'm gonna see what happens
<rip> yes. but not like a routor. but a proxy server
<Izinucs> !proxy | rip
<ubottu> rip: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<hyperstream> !wine | Jack_Stone
<ubottu> Jack_Stone: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rip> my own set of gateway and dns
<ima> arghh2d2, blahh, still does it
<Izinucs> rip: google TOR.. that's basically an encrypted tunneling service
<Izinucs> !ics | rip
<ubottu> rip: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<arghh2d2> ima: you completely rebooted?
<ima> arghh2d2, yes
<arghh2d2> damn
<rip> thank you I will google it
<hyperstream> Jack_Stone, try asking in #winehq ...
<rahduke> can i use SSH to share samba folders outside my network over the web to someone elsE?
<Jack_Stone> hyperstream: oic, thx
<ima> arghh2d2, I'm going to try running the commands Izinucs told me to, updating and upgrading. brb
<lein> got a problem i can't figure out i've been searching the forum and online for a week and have RTFMed : when i Kdm starts it disables keyboard and mouse/synaptics. anyone got any idea what could be causing this??
<arghh2d2> ima: good idea
<rahduke> so its not possible?
<xixo1983> can someone will tell
<xixo1983> how to uninstall zend studio in ubuntu 9.04
<arghh2d2> lein: google xorg hotplugging
<lein> arghh2d2: k i'll give it a try
<rip> my isp keeps blocking me from watching online movies. and I cant use a online proxy address because it slows my bandwidth down. So I heard of linux and I am going to give it a try. Thanks for being helpful
<Izinucs> rip: good luck
<xixo1983> hi arghh2d2
<xixo1983> could you please help me out
<gdb> rip: You somehow believe that changing operating systems will impact what applications your ISP blocks you from using over the Internet?
<snydermahler_> I'm enjoying this ubuntu stuff, but man, its so over my head!\
<xixo1983> please help me
<saganbyte> Izinucs, collabra... thanks :)
<hyperstream> !help | xixo1983
<ubottu> xixo1983: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Izinucs> snydermahler_: it's all part of the learning curve :) welcome
<collabra> saganbyte: ur welcome
<DaveT> Hello, can someone help me with a problem with ath5k drivers and an aspire one? The card randomly works, sometimes it autodetects networks other times it looks like it's dormant. I check my user permissions and apparently I don't have access to modify the networkmanager. Is that the problem?
<rip> no I heard that you can hook up the cable line into a linux box and then change the address on the other nic to give a computer access to the internet using ip sub default and dns. That is not from the isp but from your linux box
<rahduke> can anyone tell me of an easy way to share my samba media folders outside my network?  I'm begining to think its not possible
<ima> arghh2d2, didn't work
<mvsn> is there an easy way to completely remove all FTP related apps/settings?
<gdb> rip: I don't understand what you're trying to say.  Your Internet traffic still has to pass through your ISP, and your ISP is the one blocking you from certain applications.  What impact will changing your operating system have on what they're choosing to filter?
<Izinucs> rip: even with a different DNS you're isp will still know what you're doing unless you use an encrypted tunnel to an outside proxy.. then you *might* have a chance of disguising what you're streaming
<rip> I got it to work by putting a proxy server on my browser. but is slowed the bandwidth down.
<xixo1983> help me some ......how to uninstall zend studio
<xixo1983> i use the apt-get remove zend
<xixo1983> but it didn't work
<Izinucs> xixo1983: did you use apt-get to install it?
<rip> I want my linux box to be that proxy I used in china.   just with full bandwidth
<hyperstream> xixo1983, sudo apt-get remove zend
<hyperstream> rip, doesnt work like that lol
<rip> lol crap
<xixo1983> i use the zend.bin file
<gdb> rip: That won't work.  It worked before because the proxy you were using is on the other side of your ISP.  If you put a proxy server on your local machine, it's on YOUR side of your ISP and your traffic will remain blocked.
<ima> Izinucs,  bah, it upgraded an few packages, but I still can't log in through the graphical login
<hiexpo> busy night
<xixo1983> during installation
<Izinucs> ima: you might also try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and let the system replace what might be missing..
<xixo1983> it is also not showing add/remove
<gdb> xixo1983: Then it's not under package management and you will have to remove it by hand.
<hyperstream> rip, its slow because its a crap proxy, you browser works like this Browser>ISP>Proxy>Site then returns the info in that order.
<ima> Izinucs, alright, and if that fails, what is the command to make it replace it completely?
<Izinucs> xixo1983: that's because it was a .bin file that wasn't in the repositories.. so apt-get doesn't track it..
<rip> i see
<prettyplmm> what's the difference between "route" and "ip route"
<Izinucs> ima: replace what the graphical environment?
<xixo1983> sudo apt-get --purge remove Zend
<xixo1983> [sudo] password for mahiti:
<xixo1983> Reading package lists... Done
<xixo1983> Building dependency tree
<xixo1983> Reading state information... Done
<xixo1983> E: Couldn't find package Zend
<FloodBot1> xixo1983: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperstream> lol
<hyperstream> !paste | xixo1983
<ubottu> xixo1983: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ima> Izinucs, ubuntu-desktop
<prettyplmm> what's the difference between "route" and "ip route"
<rip> so is tunnaling slow the bandwidth down
<tyler_d> getting an error in mounting a samba share(win vista) --- my fstab line is //marla/SHARED /media/marla-pc cifs rw,mode=0777,credentials=/home/cthompson/.chris 0 0
<tyler_d> marla is routed within /etc/hosts
<Izinucs> ima: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. will install the entire desktop and apps
<hyperstream> rip, the proxy has slow internet
<rip> lol not cool
<prettyplmm> what's the difference between "route" and "ip route"
<gdb> xixo1983: We understand that.  Your software (in this case Zend Studio) is not being managed by the system.  You can't use the system's package management to remove it.  You will have to figure out where it is installed and remove it by hand (ie; with rm -rf).
<ima> Izinucs, yes, but often it says  the package is already installed, so to reinstall a package I uninstall then reinstall?
<rip> so I cant hide fromo my isp
<gdb> ima: You can reinstall software without first removing it.
<xixo1983> /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudio-7.0.0
<gdb> ima: aptitude reinstall <package_name>
<Izinucs> ima: no.. ubuntu-desktop will pull what it needs.. give it a shot and see.
<gdb> xixo1983: Then removing it is simple.  $ sudo rm -rf /usr/local/Zend
<ima> gdb, thank you
<ima> Izinucs, yeah I'll try it, be back in a bit
<gdb> ima: Sure thing.  I'm not sure if apt-get has reinstall as an option, but aptitude certainly does.
<iceroot> xixo1983: if i am correct you can disable zend in php.ini
<Izinucs> ima: you can also apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<prettyplmm> what's the difference between "route" and "ip route"
<gdb> prettyplmm: In what context?
<tyler_d> one has an "ip " in front prettyplmm
<rip> it that was true than how do hackers hide from there isp? Use a slow proxy address
<iceroot> prettyplmm: man route   man ip
<hyperstream> rip,  works kinda like this Application>ISP> there is where the isp blocks the PORT its using, how ever you can use a proxy to generally bypass website filter(80) by connection to the proxy(its not black listed) then use the proxy to get the content and send it back through the chain
<hyperstream> rip, they dont
<hyperstream> rip they have to connect to it to use it lol
<xixo1983>  if i am correct you can disable zend in php.ini ?
<iceroot> xixo1983: yes
<prettyplmm> explain more please?
<xixo1983> then what will happend
<iceroot> xixo1983: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<xixo1983> i will disable
<iceroot> xixo1983: its not being used then
<gdb> prettyplmm: You've not given enough information to give you a complete answer.  For most intents and purposes, "route" and "ip route" mean the same thing.  Like "car" and "automobile".  What context are you referring to?
<xixo1983> whether i should use rm -rf /usr/local/Zend
<prettyplmm> gdb: are they all using the kernel to process? i'm new to routing
<hyperstream> xixo1983, and remove it from PHP, or your apache server might not start.
<hyperstream> PHP = apache/php
<prettyplmm> do they have the same performence?
<rip> lol I keep changing proxy address but the movies are so slow.lol But then after a day are to I get the blocked message from my isp. :(  incognito
<xixo1983> ok
<iceroot> xixo1983: dont use rm -rf for testing, use "mv" to rename it
<gdb> prettyplmm: So far, all I can tell is that you're asking the difference between two things that aren't different so I can't answer your question.  Routing is handled by the kernel, yes.
<prettyplmm> gdb: thank you for your help
<hoxha> Hackers Hit US Congressional Web Sites; Insult President Obama
<rip> and there isp dont get them?
<hoxha> The cyber attack occurred just hours after Mr. Obama finished delivering his State of the Union address in Washington
<ima> Izinucs, ahh, it reinstalled evolution mail... wtf!
<ima> Izinucs, it's working now, thank you so much!
<hoxha> According to messages left by hackers on some sites, a group calling itself the "Red Eye Crew" claimed responsibility for the infiltration, which left messages saying, in part, "F--- Obama."
<Izinucs> ima: great! .. evolution is well integrated in the system.. perhaps just leave it and not use it. :)
<Izinucs> hoxha: stop.. old news and wrong channel.. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rip> thats my wife red eye
<rip> lol
<rip> lol
<FloodBot1> rip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ima> Izinucs, yeah, I suppose :)
<hoxha> is it on here
<ikonia> hoxha: stop now
<Izinucs> ima: glad you're backup.. tried kubuntu yet?.. no evo..
<hoxha> why
<ikonia> hoxha: it's not the topic of this channel
<ima> Izinucs, I have, it's not bad, but I just like a few things gnome has over kde
<Izinucs> ima: like?
<rip> night guys thanks for the wakeup call on ISP
<hoxha> i guse u guys dont care bye bye
<ikonia> bye
<jguzikowski> hey guys, i have xubuntu installed but know theres a way of installing ubuntu with an apt-get or something, anyone know what that is?
<xixo1983> ok
<ikonia> jguzikowski: ubuntu-desktop is the package
<ima> Izinucs, just the various interface things
<Izinucs> jguzikowski: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.. then on the username screen on boot change "sessions"
<jguzikowski> thanks guys
<jguzikowski> think ill have a noticable dropoff in speed with a netbook switching from xfce to gnome?
<Izinucs> ima: ah.. I've been on gnome for 5 years and didn't like kde 3.5.. but the latest 4.3 is "pretty" and polished..
<Izinucs> jguzikowski: only one way to find out.
<orange_> hi ,i am newer
<jguzikowski> :P fair enough
<Izinucs> that would make me an older
<ima> Izinucs, pretty isn't really a thing I worry about, functionality and stability is more like it.
<ima> Izinucs, has been a few years ago since I tried kubuntu though, haven't seen 4.3
<Izinucs> ima: understandable.. I've been running it for a couple of weeks on the 64 bit version.. no issues at all so far.. I still have my gnome install waiting for me. :)
<gdb> KDE hasn't been usable since beta 7.
<jguzikowski> I'm switching to gnome just because the support is so much better than xfce
<jguzikowski> or at least testing it out
<Izinucs> ima: acutally the laptop I'm on right now is gnome 8.04
<jasmin_1> helloo can someone help me
<Izinucs> ima: gotta sleep.. see ya
<ima> Izinucs, are they planning on replacing the normal gnome with gnome shell or something though? Someone said something about that, I didn't like what I saw.
<ima> Izinucs, alright, good night and thank you for your help.
<jguzikowski> jasmin_1, why don't you ask your question :)
<Izinucs> ima: kinda the same pains kde went through.
<ima> Izinucs, ahh, I see
<jguzikowski> have a good night Izinucs
<jasmin_1>  installed the update and stopped when the wizard come..... I must resetart and then threw me this error   http://pastebin.com/m381ece85
<jasmin_1> sory about my bad english
<enav> Hello
<collabra> hello
<enav> Hello you guys
<enav> some 1 here know about AMD cpus?
<cycrosism> i do
<enav> Nice
<enav> i got a question
<enav> can u help me pleas?
<GSF1200S> ive recently setup firefox to store cache data in a temporary filesystem in ram. I can see that firefox is storing to /tmp, but how can I verify that its using ram instead of disk?
<cycrosism> i can try
<enav> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=A790GMH/128M
<enav> that motherboard says that support AM2, AM2+  cpus   What is that
<cycrosism> amd dual core
<enav> the same Mainboard can hanndle both cpu types?
<maco> enav: certain models of AMD CPUs are AM2 or AM2+ sockets
<jguzikowski> what other desktop environments are there, gnome, xfce, kde?
<kinja-sheep> jguzikowski: LXDE.
<enav> i mean  can i use my AM2 Atlhon in that motherboard?
<kinja-sheep> jguzikowski: Openbox, Blackbox.
<jguzikowski> oh right, blackbox and openbox
<maco> jguzikowski: for full DEs, yeah LXDE, but other than that... there are standalone window managers like Fluxbox, Openbox, etc. Enlightenment, Xmonad, twm, dwm...
<jguzikowski> whats puppy linux use?
<maco> kinja-sheep: i wouldnt call those DEs.  they dont have associated sets of applications. theyre just window managers
<maco> jguzikowski: Enlightenment 17 seems it will be a full DE when its done, while 16 and older were just window managers
<jguzikowski> ohh really? i loved e16 now that im thinking about it
<Broken> hello all
<maco> jguzikowski: yeah when i tried e17 in 2007, they had a file manager and a music player and a few other things they were working on
<jguzikowski> maco,  thats awesome..any idea when that'll be available?
<maco> jguzikowski: e17 has been in development for 7 years right now i think. i think its also still considered alpha (because its not feature complete... those apps arent done. not because of stability...its rock solid)
<jguzikowski> wow..alphas available i assume? i may wanna try this out
<maco> jguzikowski: yep yep. i built it from source on debian etch in 2007, but i imagine there are debs now. there were debs in sid at the time...
<Yggdrasil> hello, can somone tell me why my atheros card wont load in 9.10 ? i see it there under lspci ?
<minike> Hi everyone I would like to request assistance from your webpage országotokba we find the views and give more to others as well as likely that I will be banned from getting a link in röktön http://gollszexcom.atw.hu/
<maco> jguzikowski: https://launchpad.net/e17-repository
<soreau> Yggdrasil: Does 'lsmod|grep ath' show anything from your terminal?
<Yggdrasil> soreau, i think i see why know
<Yggdrasil> but no it doesnt
<jguzikowski> maco, thanks what i love about enlightnement is how freakin beautiful it looks right off the bat too
<Caligan> Can anyone recommend a good place to start for figuring out how to get an Ubuntu box set up to send mail?  I've got one configured that seemed to echo the proper responses, but the webpage I have hosted on it isn't sending anything out, and the nail command I used in an attempt to test it didn't succeed.  I'm so far unfamiliar with mail servers that I'm at the floundering point.
<maco> jguzikowski: oh bah apparently that repository's not around anymore... hrmph... maybe someone made a ppa
<soreau> Yggdrasil: Which card do you have as reported by lspci?
<Yggdrasil> soreau: ithought this was just an atheros card but it looks like its a ar5001x , and im about to go check if thats supported
<jguzikowski> maco, i gotta head out now, need to reboot then probably sleep..damn classes early in the morning
<maco> jguzikowski: https://launchpad.net/~e17-packaging/+archive/ppa has for 9.04...
<Yggdrasil> exec -o killall firefox
<soreau> Yggdrasil: Try 'sudo modprobe ath5k' to load the kernel module (driver) for it
<hiexpo> hey whats the address of the pastebin serverfor here
<Yggdrasil> k
<Yggdrasil> soreau: tha looks pretty better
<jguzikowski> thanks for the help, nice talkin with you, maco
<soreau> Yggdrasil: If there is no output, that is a good sign so check 'iwconfig' for a wlan0 interface
<jguzikowski> night
<minike> Hi everyone I would like to request assistance from your webpage országotokba we find the views and give more to others as well as likely that I will be banned from getting a link in röktön http://gollszexcom.atw.hu/
<maco> jguzikowski: np
<Yggdrasil> soreau: im connecting right now
<soreau> Yggdrasil: Cool
<Yggdrasil> thanks, is that blacklisted ?
<soreau> Yggdrasil: I have no idea why it isn't loading by default. It's probably blacklisted by a conflicting module, like madwifi (ath_pci) or ndiswrapper stuff (yech)
<aporetic> hey guys, i have what's probably a dumb question here -- is it possible to get an ubuntu install minus all the silly gnome/kde cruft? basically i just want the newer packages etc.
<maco> !minimal | aporetic
<ubottu> aporetic: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pwnedulongtime> aporetic, xubuntu ...gnome and kde is silly?
<maco> aporetic: just dont choose a -desktop task when doing the install
<maco> pwnedulongtime: i think the idea is a command line only system
<pwnedulongtime> oh
<aporetic> pwnedulongtime: haha, i want to use awesome as my wm but debian's version is well over a year old
<aporetic> maco: and thank you very much for that, i'll give it a shot
<Alexandra> Hi, is here someone who uses a Philips webcam in karmic?
<hiexpo> setting up web board to use for pastebin and in the text box it asks for source code ?
<Alexandra> I've the trouble that the pwc module isn't usable
<Yggdrasi1> hey im back
<Yggdrasi1> soreau: that works great thanks.
<Yggdrasi1> is that blacklisted .. module ?
<Alexandra> Is there anyone who is able to modprobe the pwc module in karmic?
<mtx_init> is it available?
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, videodev               36736  2 pwc,uvcvideo
<soreau> Yggdrasil: (in case you didn't get this message) I have no idea why it isn't loading by default. It's probably blacklisted by a conflicting module, like madwifi (ath_pci) or ndiswrapper stuff (yech)
<Alexandra> pwnedulongtime: damn it, and you're using karmic?
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, yes
<Alexandra> pwnedulongtime: Did you do any special about it
<Yggdrasi1> soreau: yea thanks i'll start by just making a .sh until i can get abtter handle on it. tired here late.
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, lsmod | grep pwc
<pwnedulongtime> :)
<Alexandra> Yep, I did that already, but nothing appears
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, what happens when you do sudo modprobe pwc ?
<indus> hi
<Alexandra> FATAL: Module pwc not found.
<Alexandra> uname -r
<Alexandra> 2.6.31-17-generic
<jasmin_1> how to delit ubuntu then again instal ubuntu......i cant fix my problem
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, you may need to install backport modules
<jasmin_1> delete*
<Alexandra> Ah, ok
<indus> jasmin_1, you need to format the partition
<indus> jasmin_1, cannot just 'delete' it
<jasmin_1> but grub??? i have and windows
<Alexandra> pwnedulongtime: thanks, I never did that. I'll give it a try. Thnaks!
<indus> jasmin_1, how did you install ubuntu?
<becker_11> is there a way to add a twitter user to my feed in identica??
<indus> jasmin_1, why do you want to delete it?
<jasmin_1> i know how to instal and delite pattrition
<jasmin_1> i have this error http://pastebin.com/m381ece85
<almoxarife> I want to know which apps are opening the tcp/udp ports I see open, someone tell me the command for that request?
<jasmin_1> i must restart when i was updating sistem
<jpalmer> almoxarife: netstat
<jasmin_1> my system was freez
<jasmin_1> :S
<jasmin_1> my comp is broken 4 days
<indus> jasmin_1,did you install from wubi?i mean from inside windows?
<jasmin_1> no
<indus> jasmin_1, manual partitioning?
<indus> jasmin_1, did the install finish properly?
<jasmin_1> no automatic...
<Yggdrasi1> dam the editing network settings is buggy as all hell.
<jasmin_1> i m install that and everithing
<jasmin_1> was ok
<jasmin_1> but i dont instal update correctly
<indus> jasmin_1, how many hard disks do you have
<jasmin_1> 1
<indus> jasmin_1, what update?
<jasmin_1> form internet update ubuntu.....automatic update
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, actually, you probably just need to plug the camera in while booting
<jasmin_1> i download all.....but in one moment the some wizard com
<jasmin_1> and my PC are freez
<jasmin_1> about 1 h
<Alexandra> pwnedulongtime: Did that already, no success
<indus> jasmin_1, yes wait 2 min
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, weird
<indus> jasmin_1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654
<indus> jasmin_1, tell me which version of ubuntu is this
<mehheh> Hi i need reinstall just the bootloader to my hdd from ubuntu live cd mode. i cant get into my computer atm
<jasmin_1> 9.10
<Alexandra> pwnedulongtime: Should I find the webcam on /dev/video0?
<mtx_init> mehheh: checkout the grubdisk, maybe it can help.  also what version of ubuntu?
<indus> jasmin_1, can you go into recovery mode and update
<jasmin_1> i dont know how to make that
<jasmin_1> do that
<mehheh> mtx_init: what is grub disk ??????   ubuntu 9.10
<indus> jasmin_1,ok now what do you see in front?
<pwnedulongtime> Alexandra, yeah...mine is
<indus> jasmin_1, you have login?
<petsounds> mehheh, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<jasmin_1> i have options on grub loader
<indus> jasmin_1, so it wont boot ?
<mtx_init> mehheh: if your grub is blown, your best bet is to do Grub Recovery via the Live CD
<jasmin_1> two firist was ubuntu whitch dont want to start
<indus> jasmin_1, now you in windows?
<jasmin_1> just show me that error
<indus> how you type here
<jasmin_1> then come two other ubuntu
<gigasoft> is there any viruses for ubuntu?
<mehheh> thanks petsounds
<indus> which ubuntu version does not boot
<mkquist> mkquist !pastebin
<mehheh> mtx_init: how
<jasmin_1> that was before update i think
<mkquist> oops
<mtx_init> gigasoft: none as of now, but that doesnt mean their cant be
<gigasoft> do i need an antivirus protection?
<mtx_init> mehheh: look at petsounds last comment, he gave a link
<mtx_init> gigasoft: nope
<mtx_init> gigasoft: just be a smart user and you should be fine
<indus> gigasoft, just download avast linux so you dont infect other windows machines
<indus> gigasoft, trust me, i have infected 100 machines because i didnt know i had a windows virus
<gigasoft> ok, thanks :)
<mehheh> mtx_init: thanks already on that
<MTec007> ndiswrapper -l says ssb is alternate driver but its blacklisted. says bcmwl5 is the driver and hardware is present. ubuntu network mgr says no network devices available. blacklisted ssb bcm43xx b43legacy. am i missing something, something i forgot to do?
<kinja-sheep> indus: No. Infect them! Infect them all you can! It is not your fault for their Windows silliness. :)
<jaysern> maybe a dumb question, by why does my python script fail to continue executing after I logout from SSH even with I push it into background with & ?
<mtx_init> There is absolutely nothing stopping Linux from being infected with a virus.  Its a common misconception.
<indus> kinja-sheep, no i wont :)
<mtx_init> jaysern: because the python script is a fork of your shell
<indus> jasmin_1, hello
<MTec007> jaysern not sure but some times using nohup yourcommandhere & will let it continue to run
<indus> jasmin_1, you try follow that bug report, should help you
<jaysern> so my SSH session forks .. another shell that runs my python script?
<jasmin_1> ok
<kinja-sheep> jaysern: Consider using screen. :)
<jasmin_1> thnx i will try sori about my bad english
<jasmin_1> :S
<GSF1200S> is there ANY way to tell if /tmp is actually a temporary filesystem in RAM, or is that what /tmp is anyway? I cant hdparm because /tmp is a directory, so how do I find out?
<jaysern> hmm.. but using screen, that's a work-around ;) avoiding the problem
<jaysern> surely people have written background scripts in .py before
<haffe> I am not that familiar with it, but don't you need to run it with bg ?
<mtx_init> jaysern: when you ssh into another computer, it is a fork of the sshd daemon, which execs a shell in your name.  When you log out abruptly your child process is left as a zombie and picked up by the ancestor of your parent, which then exit's you or kills your process.
<ociugi> i can't print my document! the system keep asking me for the username and password.
<MTec007> jaysern: Try using:: nohup yourcommandhere &
<mtx_init> ociugi: is it a network printer?
<ociugi> <mtx_init> yes
<ociugi> i think i configure it correctly
<c_nick> how to get the development headers for wine
<jaysern> MTec007: hmm, never used nohup before - alright i will try it
<Rowan> Does anyone have experience installing on a netbook from a flash drive, when the netbook doesn't seem to natively have BIOS support for boot from flash drive?
<MTec007> ill post a link if you'd like;)
<Rowan> UNetbootin keeps giving me an error and throwing me into terminal mode.
<Rowan> And I don't know how to install from there.
<ociugi> but when i print somthing the authentication windows pop up
<mtx_init> ociugi: im sorry im not familiar with network printing.
<MTec007> Rowan: you should see an option to print as a guest?
<c_nick> wine development headers for Karmic Kaola
<MTec007> ociugi: you should see an option to print as a guest?
<MTec007> Rowan: sorry
<Rowan> Was gonna say, that's not my question.
<Rowan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my brand new Acer Aspire One.
<MTec007> Rowan yeah, my screen scrolled as i was reading, threw me off a bit :)
<Rowan> And I can't manage it because I can't seem to get boot from flash drive working.
<Rowan> Don't suppose you're able to help with that too, eh?
<Rowan> :)
<mtx_init> if your computer cannot boot from a usb flash drive, then it does not have the internal instructions to bootstrap to that device.  You will likely have to use a 3rd item like a cd boot loader or a hard drive and chain it to the usb drive
<MTec007> Rowan hit F12 when your BIOS screen pops up?
<bill_> Do different distros have different kernels, or do they all use the same one?
<jj3124> When I try to install a gnome theme it tells me I don't have the right permissions to install the theme..anyone can explain why?
<MTec007> Rowan should be able to select USB as a boot device from there
<Rowan> Once I get the bios screen up, then what?
<Rowan> It doesn't give me an option to boot from a specific one after exiting bios.
<indus> Rowan, go into special boot options
<O__o> hello
<indus> Rowan, check the bios post screen it will show
<Rowan> Special boot options doesn't seem to exist on this computer.
<Rowan> Bios post screen?
<indus> Rowan, the first bios screen which you see
<Xeddy> Hey all, what's the *proper* syntax for removing a hidden folder, given that I'm in parent folder?
<jj3124> Insufficient permissions to install the theme in: /home/james/.themes anyone know why this ocmes up everytime I try to install a gnome theme?
<indus> Rowan, or ,,,, enter bios and check under hard disks removable
<mehheh> petsounds: mtx_init hi how do i edit grub info for my system. here is my info and teh grub file.           i am kind of lot on one point in the tutoral you gave  root@ubuntu:/# nano /etc/default/grub       do i need to crreate another bootloader someware else how i cant work it out
<Rowan> I have UNetbootin writing a new ISO to flash drive, waiting for that to finish.
<indus> Rowan, if you dont see these, then your bios doesnt support the boot from bios option
<jaysern> MTec007: hmm .. looks like it's working :)
<Rowan> The thing is that running unetbootin before has thrown me into a terminal and I don't know what to do from there.
<MTec007> jaysern good to hear, dont loose that lol
<Rowan> (ash, it says.)
<jj3124> can anyone help me?
<pokesomi> I was hoping someone could help me with something.
<MTec007> Rowan did you have the usb stick in when you rebooted your computer and hit F12?
<kelvinella> hi
<jaysern> it appears to write a file called nohup.out on my ~
<mehheh> petsounds: mtx_init hi how do i edit grub info for my system. here is my info and teh grub file.  http://pastebin.com/d1ad45007         i am kind of lot on one point in the tutoral you gave   here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover    do i need to crreate another bootloader someware else how i cant work it out
<Xeddy> jj3124: Check the permissions of /home/james/,themes
<indus> Rowan,how did you boot with unetbootin if bios doesnt boot from usb
<indus> Rowan, that means it has
<pokesomi> i have an hp mini 311-1025NR and I am not sure which broadcom wireless i have.
<kelvinella> how to register in freenode?
<mkquist_> Rowan: acc to google it does indeed... boot from usb, maybe your install usb is funked?
<MTec007> jaysern yeah it will do that but its a log
<jaysern> my .py happens to write a lot of stdout, which gets saved in nohup.out
<Xeddy> jj3124: You can check that by typing ls -l .themes a terminal in your home folder
<kelvinella> i cant join any channel except #ubuntu
<jaysern> will it keep growing and growing?
<mtx_init> kelvinella: ask in #freenode, they know best
<MTec007> jaysern im not exactly sure
<jaysern> ok, that's cool. I'll man nohup
<jj3124> Xeddy,  ok i did that, not sure what im lookin at though
<mtx_init> mehheh: im not really sure, sorry
<Xeddy> kelvinella: /ns register YOURPASSWORD YOUREMAIL
<Xeddy> jj3124: Okay, just type this command chmod +rw .themes
<basty> Good Day
<mkquist> kelvinella: then - /msg nickserv identify (password) - after you set it up with freenode...
<jj3124> 'Operation not permitted
<Xeddy> jj3124: Do it as root then... sudo chmod +rw .themes
<petsounds> mehheh, the last time i reinstall grub i don't change anything.
<jj3124> okay nothing popped up
<basty> I just installed an ubuntu 9.10 on a Dell PowerEdge R410 - Installation done without any problems. After the reboot, it seems that grub cant find the root dir. So it is not booting - i dont even see the boot screen. It just ends with the recovery shell. Does anyone know, how to solve that Problem ?
<Xeddy> jj3124: it didn't ask you for the password?
<jj3124> Xeddy, no just gave me a new line of terminal
<mehheh> petsounds:  so what do i do i save teh file as is adn then what
<Xeddy> jj3124: is it a prompt like > or is it just a blank line?
<mehheh> petsounds: just the tutoral is confusing me. i dont get it
<Xeddy> jj3124: cause if its just a blank line then you'll need to type your password there
<jj3124> james@james-laptop:~$
<jj3124> shows
<Xeddy> jj3124: Okay then type:  su
<jj3124> authentication failure o_O
<Xeddy> O.o
<jj3124> after i typed in my password
<Xeddy> Wrong password?
<MTec007> ndiswrapper -l says ssb is alternate driver but its blacklisted. says bcmwl5 is the driver and hardware is present. ubuntu network mgr says no network devices available. blacklisted ssb bcm43xx b43legacy. am i missing something, something i forgot to do?
<Rowan> Sorry got called away
<Rowan> I did have the USB stick in.
<hyperstream> jj3124, its the wrong password.
<Rowan> Maybe it was messed up, hopefully the new one will work better?
<jj3124> not wrong password..i just installed ubuntu over my xubuntu and just logged out to change session, think that has an effect on it?
<hyperstream> !password | jj3124
<ubottu> jj3124: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jj3124> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Rowan> I remember it being a whole hell of a lot easier to install Ubuntu when I was installing it on my desktop tower when I was little.
<Rowan> Little meaning 13.
<hyperstream> Rowan, its even easier now :)
<petsounds> mehheh, ok ill try to help. pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<IdleOne> Rowan: how old are you now?
<jj3124> im gonna try a reboot
<jj3124> very odd
<Rowan> 20 :P
<Rowan> hyperstream: I'm not having any luck now though.
<sjanssen> on my old system I used nvidia's proprietary drivers, but now I'm using the same hard drive in a new system with Intel graphics.  What's the command I can run to un-do the nvidia configuration?
<hyperstream> Rowan, whats the issue?
<Rowan> Netbook is being a PITA with trying to install.
<Rowan> hyperstream: The first ISO I used with UNetbootin threw me into a terminal mode (ash) and I couldn't get anywhere from there.
<Xeddy> jj3124: Just FYI it's not such a good idea to install one OS on top of the other or like reinstall the OS.. it's always a better option to just backup your personal data and format/delete the partitions.
<hyperstream> Rowan, whats wrong with the normal live cd ?
<Rowan> Um, I haven't got a CD drive that's what.
<MTec007> hyperstream: netbook
<hyperstream> Rowan, man a usb installer?
<Josh90> Hey all
<hyperstream> make*
<Rowan> hyperstream: Um, I don't know that much about this stuff, honestly.
<MTec007> hyperstream: hes having issues booting from usb
<hyperstream> !hello | Josh90
<ubottu> Josh90: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tomatoes7> what is lifere?
<tomatoes7> life-re
<Rowan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu because Win7Starter is crippleware and nearly useless, and I don't want to give it my money to make it not useless.
<tomatoes7> something like that
<mehheh> petsounds: i have finished teh tutoral it seemed to work i now am going to try booting my hdd
<mehheh> petsounds: thanks for help
<Rowan> I can't seem to get it to boot into the installer from USB.  No matter what  ido.
<Rowan> I do rather.
<petsounds> mehheh, awesome :)
<hyperstream> !usb | Rowan
<ubottu> Rowan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hyperstream> Rowan, ahh
<Rowan> New ISO is only at 76% right now downloading, so I have a bit of time before I get to try again, but with that happening, I've been getting frustrated.
<hyperstream> Rowan, no bios support?
<Josh90> lot's of work
<Rowan> there must be /some/ bios support.  unetbootin /ran/.
<hyperstream> Rowan, does your bios support booting from a USB device?
<Rowan> hyperstream: if those had helped, I wouldn't be here.
<Rowan> I'm not /sure/.
<Josh90> Sorry
<MTec007> Rowan: the only thing i can come up with is this, and i know its not helping you much: "Reboot your Aspire One with the USB stick in one of its USB sockets. When you see the BIOS screen, hit F12 to select the USB stick as the boot device. This will cause the Aspire One to boot the Debian installer from the USB stick."
<hyperstream> Rowan, hard to mind read if your've seen those sites, sorry.
<Rowan> MTec007: That general principle should help, I think.
<jj3124> Xeddy, got that su working now
 * Rowan is not totally incompetent when it comes to computers, but prefers to follow directions that work, not ones that don't.
<MTec007> as long as you have a good burn
<hyperstream> Rowan, what kinda of netbook exactly
<jj3124> Xeddy, where were we :)
<Xeddy> jj3124: Great, now enter: chomd +rw .themes
<Rowan> Acer Aspire one, n450 processor, 1gb ram, 160gb hd.
<Xeddy> jj3124: ofc, make sure you're in the /home/james folder first...
<MTec007> Rowan: i got that from this website: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAcerOne#Install
<Rowan> Brand new, just got it today.
<Josh90> I am having trouble getting root asscess
<jj3124> Xeddy, k, did that
<Xeddy> !password | Josh90
<ubottu> Josh90: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Xeddy> jj3124: That should do the trick, now try installing the theme
<Rowan> Right.
<jj3124> Xeddy, sigh..still saying the same insufficient permissions
<Rowan> I'm waiting for the ISO to download and burn now.  And then I'm going to go grab my macbook so that I can stay on IRC while I do this.
<Rowan> also, would removing the wireless adapter for my mouse have any effect?
<hyperstream> Rowan, does it have some kind of model number?
<jj3124> Xeddy, if I browse over to where .themes is theres a big lock on it
<Josh90> No trying to put something in the file system and it says i do not have permission. Even tho i have the administrator
<MTec007> Rowan couldnt hurt to remove it
<hyperstream> !sudo | Josh90
<ubottu> Josh90: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Xeddy> jj3124: it still probably has the old permissions from your previous install... I'd recommend googling for how to reset folder permissions or something like that
<jj3124> Xeddy, okay, t hanks for all your help
<Xeddy> jj3124: Np, good luck with the googling :)
<Rowan> hyperstream, I'm not actually sure.
<Josh90> hyperstream. Thanks.
<Josh90> Still learning
<Rowan> the model number is letters and numbers that don't stick well in my head.
<hyperstream> Rowan, on the bottom i think (on a sticker perhaps)
<jj3124> Think I might just do a compeltely fresh intstall of ubuntu on the hard drive
<Rowan> Right, k.  (I'm on my netbook right now, which isn't making any of this easier, mind you.)
<hyperstream> Rowan, have you seen this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L <-- im guessing you have
<jaysern> thanks again for the nohup tip!
<MTec007> jaysern NP
<indus> Xeddy, any idea how i can increase sudo timeout
<mrb427>  hmm im having a problem calling an octave function from a unix shell script
<mrb427>  could anyone please look at the line in here that calls octave and see if you have any advice to offer? http://codepad.org/BfHZ1ibT
<mrb427>  its under the comment "generate stats from octave"
<Rowan> hyperstream: I have, though I'm trying to install a newer version than that.
<Xeddy> indus: sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<Xeddy> indus: Use your arrow keys and look for   passwd_timeout    and just change the value :)
<mtx_init> owwwwwwwwwww, since when do you touch the sudoers file.
<Rowan> It's a little too late for me to install it tonight since I've been having trouble with it, I think.
<mtx_init> visudo people
<indus> Xeddy, thanks, does it accept 'infinity' ?:))
<indus> mtx_init, Xeddy yes i believe sudo wont work, visudo also seems not to work in ubuntu
<Xeddy> indus: I'm not sure... btw, I think it's better you use visudo
<indus> !visudo
<mtx_init> sudoers can become corrupt if you dont use visudo
<mtx_init> it works fine on 9.10 for me
<mtx_init> :q
<Rowan> alright, I've removed the mouse thingy.
<mtx_init> you just need to call it with sudo
<indus> !info visudo
<ubottu> Package visudo does not exist in karmic
<indus> nvm
<Rowan> 91%
<gdb> visudo is part of sudo
<c_nick> !info wineheaders
<ubottu> Package wineheaders does not exist in karmic
<mtx_init> it should be standard in /usr/sbin/
<indus> hi
<indus> what should the xorg file say for the ati open drivers, ?ati or radeon
<mrb427>  hmm im having a problem calling an octave function from a unix shell script
<mrb427>  could anyone please look at the line in here that calls octave and see if you have any advice to offer? http://codepad.org/BfHZ1ibT
<mrb427>  its under the comment "generate stats from octave"
<grace__> cant open firefox. why?
<riveraj> does anyone have a solution to limit skype bandwidth using ubuntu server via iptables, tc or any?
<mtx_init> is it already running  ps -aux | grep firefox
<Josh90> sudo visudo
<indus> can anyone tell me what the xorg driver name for free ATI driver should say
<grace__> ping
<mtx_init> "get a Nvida Card"
<mtx_init> "/s"
<haffe> indus: radeon-hd ?
<haffe> radeonhd
<indus> haffe, no its either ati or radeon
<indus> i tried radeon but monitor goes to sleep
<indus> nvm
<Rowan> UNetbootin is still just downloading files.  If it doesn't work this time, I'm just going to give up and wait for another day, I think.
<Geekpirat> Hey guys. I made a litte update script via bin/bash. It keeps me asking "do you want to install this and that [y/n]". How can I disable that to get rid of the user interaktion
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: pastebinning the script might help
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rowan> alright, reboot and install time.
<Geekpirat> thank you
<Geekpirat> will try that
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: But, if your script is calling some apt-get function, you may not want to disable that as it might be the system keeping your packages managed properly
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: I only used some apt-get install, update and upgrade functions
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: I wonder how this could be bad...as I will answer them with "yes" anyways...
<ardchoille> geekbuntu: right, and I'll bet the user interaction is apt-getdoing its job
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: why not use a bash alias instead of a script?
<mrb427> can anyone help me fix this line of script? for k in $(ls *.cropped.png); do octave -q --eval 'gen_pers_stats("$k")'; done
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: this is what I use:    alias updateall='aptud && aptug && echo "Update complete"'
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: Because I used different stuff in the script. Downloading Opera from the website via wget and in the future it should configure the DNS entries (uning opendns) and stuff like that
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: Ah, nice
<Myrtti> Geekpirat: the most disasterous scripts seen on this channel have "assumed yes"
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: it's not good to allow a script to assume yes, better to watch things
<Akos> good morning
<ardchoille> That's why I use a bash alias and not a script
<JumboJellyfish> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=paolo#
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: I understand it is a bit dangerous. But I will try the script first in a VM many times before using it.
<ardchoille> mrb427: why not:  for k in *.cropped.png;   ?
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: Even if the script makes damages its not THAT problematic. because its a script only run once after a clean reinstall of ubuntu.
<ardchoille> geekbuntu: That'sthe same thing I heard from the developer of Automatix
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: It should only do the stuff I will do anyway on my laptop autonaticly
<ardchoille> Geekpirat: Ok, it's your system
<ardchoille> mrb427: you don't need the "ls" bit because the loop will loop through each file ending in .cropped.png anyway
<Geekpirat> ardchoille: In fact, I ruin my system nearly once a month ^^ so, why not ruin it twice...
<mrb427> ardchoille: yeah, but then i still have the problem that k is in double quotes at the end of the line, so it puts in the char k and not the variable k
<ardchoille> mrb427: use $k to specify the variable k
<ardchoille> "k" will yield a "k"
<ardchoille> mrb427: example:  for k in *.cropped.png; do echo $k; done
<mrb427> ardchoille: i still seem to have the same problem : /
<mrb427> ardchoille: yeah but the problem is that the $k is in double quotes in my script
<mrb427> ardchoille: http://codepad.org/pom53JRM
<tomatoes7> i ran "make" on ffmpeg and its been spitting out text for 15 minutes...what the muck
<tico> hello, I install mac osx on my pc i am running ubuntu karmic how to change grub2 to be able to boot macOSx partition?
<tomatoes7> it must be stuck in an infinite loop
<ardchoille> mrb427: example:  for k in *.cropped.png; do echo "$k"; done
<tomatoes7> can you run osx on a pc?
<ardchoille> mrb427: your problem is this: $(ls *.cropped.png)
<tico> tomatoes7 yes
<ardchoille> mrb427: use for k in *.cropped.png;   instead
<mrb427> ardchoille: yeah i tried changing it to for k in *.cropped.png and i still get the same error
<tico> i can explain how to
<tomatoes7> cool...now i don't have to buy a mac
<ttyX> tomatoes7: yes you can
<tico> i am getting crazy with grub2
<ardchoille> tomatoes7: that is illegal and so not allowed here as conmversation
<daemonvs> hello, installing ubuntu it asks me if i want to set up LVM should i
<tomatoes7> what...installing ffmpeg?
<ardchoille> [00:13] <tomatoes7> can you run osx on a pc?
<tomatoes7> tell tico
<ardchoille> mrb427: I'm telling you the for k in *.cropped.png is not the problem in your code, the problem lies elsewhere
<tomatoes7> i'm not trying to put osx on a pc
<ardchoille> mrb427: are you sure this bit works?  octave -q --eval 'gen_pers_stats("$k")'
<daemonvs> should i set up LVM during the installation of ubuntu?
<nsgn> howdy. i need to trigger a script from evolution's filter rules. the "run program" filter action being set to a script with execute permissions does nothing. what gives?
<mrb427> ardchoille: it works when i run it just in the command line, with a string in stead of $k
<ardchoille> mrb427: That means nothing, many times a command line code will not successfully execute in a script
<Kins98> Who loves me?
<Kins98> Mummy makes me very very horny
<daemonvs> should i set up LVM during the installation of ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !away > SpyderSphere|AFK
<ubottu> SpyderSphere|AFK, please see my private message
<Myrtti> Kins98: stop it?
<Kins98> Ok
<Kins98> Im a homo
<ardchoille> thank you Myrtti
<daemonvs> anyone?
<mtx_init> thats the easiest way
<mrb427> ardchoille: solved the problem! used  "gen_per_stats(\"$k\")" instead of 'gen_pers_stats("$k")'
<dirtynerd> Whole system freezes when i try to read a CD can anyone help
<home> Anybody in here know anything about fglrx and the X1900 radeon card
<ardchoille> mrb427: Yay! Nice job :)
<ziroday> !anyone > home
<ubottu> home, please see my private message
<dirtynerd> Whole system freezes when i try to read a CD can anyone help
<home> I'
<ardchoille> mrb427: Do you realize what those back slashes mean?
<home> I'm using a fresh install of 8.04 on AMD64.  I just installed fglrx and after a few minutes of being on, my screen shuts off.  How do I fix this?
<mrb427> ardchoille: lol no
<mrb427> ardchoille: just that its the char " ?
<ardchoille> mrb427: The "\" are escaping the double quotes, which means the double quotes were causing problems on their own
<ardchoille> mrb427: same thing with:  ls /path/folder\ with\ spaces\ in
<ziroday> home: What's the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<mrb427> ardchoille: yeah thats what i figured, those damn double quotes
<mrb427> ardchoille: ohhh i see
<ardchoille> the "\" are escaping the spaces
<dirtynerd> Whole system freezes when i try to read a CD can anyone help
<mrb427> ardchoille: well thanks for your help
<ardchoille> mrb427: Glad you got it sorted
<ardchoille> dirtynerd: Any CD? or just that one?
<dirtynerd> any cd
<ardchoille> ouch
<home> ziroday, it shows my card
<ziroday> home: yes, well can you paste the output here please
<dirtynerd> acutly just dvds
<dirtynerd> cd are fine
<home> ziroday, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)
<ziroday> home: right, and can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<timClicks> is there any way to be able to determine which ip addresses I need to give to a VM's /etc/network/interfaces?
<||arifaX> whats the + in RUN+ in an udev rule?
<timClicks> the static ip address settings in network manager don't have broadcast etc
<home> ziroday, im at a virtual console on my linux computer so it doesn't crash, and using xchat with windows..what are you looking for?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to stop xchat from loading all my favourite channels on startup without removing them from favourites? If not does irssi have such an option?
<ziroday> home: you can do sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log it will return a url of the pastebin file
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: #xchat :)
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: isn't there an "autoconnect" option for them? tried rightclicking on them?
<home> ziroday, geez, this file is huge.  how do I get out of the virtual console?
<ziroday> home: eh?\
<home> ziroday, dang, alright. nevermind
<home> ziroday, one minute.
<ziroday> home: sure
<home> ziroday, that's a pretty sweet script
<ziroday> home: :), got a url for me?
<home> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/f38d29b33
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, I see what you mean I thought that was only to connect to the server and not to the actual channels will experiment with it
<ziroday> home: thanks :)
<home> ziroday, no, thank you haha
<Pirate_Hunter> ziroday, thanx for pointing that out freenode is a maze of channels
<ziroday> Pirate_Hunter: :)
<dirtynerd> Whole system freezes when i try to read a DVD(not cds) can anyone help
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: you might want to try right clicking on the channel name in other places as well.. I think I recall there being some setting somewhere
<home> dirtynerd, have you checked to see if your cd drive itself is corrupted?
<ziroday> home: hmm do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, will check, dont mind all the channels loading but it is an inconvenience when I dont need them
<royrussell> dirtynerd app? sort of dvd?
<ziroday> home: and if so could you be so kind as to pastebin it :)
<home> ziroday, yes, should I no....When I opened it my monitor shut off again.
<home> ziroday, hold on, gotta reboot
<dirtynerd> dvd is vertium
<dirtynerd> and skc
<dirtynerd> tried many
<dirtynerd> dvd drive is fine
<FloodBot1> dirtynerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> home: you can just do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it should show you if there is anything there
<SpinachHead> Is there an advantage to downloading eclipse from the website versus using the Ubuntu package in the repos?
<asdff> I have an invisible process on Karmic, the ID number is constantly increasing. Is this normal?
<home> ziroday, no, i had it open in nano when my monitor was still on
<ziroday> !latest > SpinachHead
<ubottu> SpinachHead, please see my private message
<ziroday> home: oh right
<asdff> I have an invisible process on Karmic, the ID number is constantly increasing. Is this normal?
<nowonmai> asdff: how are you monitoring this?
<asdff> gnome-system-monitor
<home> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/f467a2639
<ziroday> home: okay, try change the line Driver "fglrx" to Driver "ati" for now
<nowonmai> asdff: and it has no name?
<GobLoCk> im a new in ubuntu
<asdff> nowonmai: Indeed. it is also using 'N/A' memory
<asdff> nowonmai: sometimes it dissapears and comes back, also killing it just restarts the ID number
<nowonmai> asdff: that *is* odd. Its PID changes or remains the same?
<asdff> nowonmai: ? It is constantly changing. It gradually increases its number.
<Slart> asdff: add some columns to the system monitor.. see what other information you can find about it
<asdff> kk brb
<home> ziroday, okay.
<nowonmai> asdff: add the 'command line' column to the process view
<asdff> nowonmai: it's very hard to view one thing with all the columns, it constantly moves processes up and down :S
<home> ziroday, doesn't that just change it back to the open source driver?
<nowonmai> asdff: it's probably sorted by activity... change the sorting to name or something else that's static
<asdff> oh lol k i r noob
<ziroday> home: yeah
<asdff> user: root, process name: , Sleeping, VM: N/A, RM: N/A, WM: N/A, SM: N/A XSM: 0 bytes, %cpu 0, CPU time 0:00.00
<sixforty> I've forgotten apt-get command. sudo apt-get install thepackage. Could use a reminder
<Kartagis> I never get to see facebook videos in full length. any solutions?
<royrussell> Kartagis your not missing much
<home> Kartagis, view them from youtube?
<home> ziroday, now when i log into the desktop all I get is a white screen
<ziroday> home: hmph.
<ziroday> home: pastebin your new /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tomatoes7> anyone here use Liferay?
<nowonmai> asdff: no PID there
<Kartagis> home, not every facebook video is on youtube. royrussell I just want to know if there's a solution
<asdff> nowonmai: it is a bit futile stating it, as it constantly changes
<nowonmai> tomatoes7: yes... or I work on a system that does
<asdff> nowonmai: 27319, 27414, 27513
<Slart> asdff: no "command line" ?
<asdff> Slart: nah just a blank field
<home> Kartagis, it's probably a browser issue.
<nowonmai> asdff: are you sure its the PID you are watching and not some spawned processes?
<asdff> It says ID
<asdff> :/
<Kartagis> home, indeed, but how can I solve it?
<asdff> nowonmai: also sometimes another process with the same problem (no name random PID) starts up but thne gets killed v. quickly
<nowonmai> asdff: can you add the command line column?
<asdff> nowonmai: I'll try
<nowonmai> asdff: k
<asdff> nowonmai: how do I do that?
<asdff> nowonmai: oh lol I did, yeah it is empty
<asdff> for started it is '?'
<nowonmai> asdff: can you pastebin the output of 'ps -ef'
<home> Kartagis, well, I'd start by trying a different brower and seeing if that resolves the problem.
<asdff> yeah
<home> ziroday, do you know how to boot straight into the console?
<home> ziroday, any time the graphical system comes up my video dies
<ttyX> change the runlevel
<home> ziroday, nevermind found it
<ziroday> home: great
<asdff> also I am not sure if this is related
<asdff> but XORG can randomly memory leak
<asdff> and make my PC grind to a halt
<Roxyhart0> hi there, i got a ldif file and i need take of a word which from this file ...maybe using sed. somebody know the exactly command?
<asdff> nowonmai, Slart: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2a618577
<home> ziroday, er...from the root console in recovery mode i can't access my ethernet port...hold on im restarting
<Slart> asdff: thanks
<asdff> np
<asdff> nowonmai, Slart: Also in my startup applications list I have an invisible entry I can uncheck/check but I cannot remove.
<Slart> asdff: do you see the process in that listing?
<asdff> Slart: erm no :/
<theadmin> How can I add a directory to $PATH?
<Kartagis> home, it is a browser problem
<home> Kartagis, how to fix the browser is beyond me.  But you've found one that works, so go at it haha
<Flannel> theadmin: PATH=/path/to/directory:$PATH (example in your ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile)
<asdff> for some reason ps -ef seemed to trunacte some of the commands as well :S
<joshhunt> Hey guys
<Metzgerr> can s1 please explain me "Minority Indicator Code"?
<theadmin> Flannel:  What's with the colon? Will that command change path forever or for one session only?
<joshhunt> How can I split an xvid avi file into two totally independant files?
<home> ziroday, ..you wouldn't happen to know how to access an ethernet port from a root prompt, would you?
<ziroday> home: hehe, nope
<Slart> Metzgerr: is this an ubuntu issue? what is a "Minority indicator code"?
<Flannel> theadmin: The colon is the separator (echo $PATH to see the rest).  That's for this session only.  Add it to your profile/bash_profile for permanence
<theadmin> Flannel: I added "PATH="$HOME/Programs/apachehttpd:$PATH"" to my .profile, yet "echo $PATH" does not show the directory specified.
<Metzgerr> can s1 please explain me "Minority Indicator Code"?
<royrussell> joshhunt ffmpeg,avidemux
<nowonmai> asdff: nothing looks amiss in that... it's possible that gnome-system-monitor is misbehaving
<home> ziroday, ha! I did it.  http://pastebin.com/f2c120dc6
<Slart> Metzgerr: you haven't answered my question?
<Flannel> theadmin: You'll need to re-source your profile (source .profile) for it to be read while you're still logged in
<Slart> Metzgerr: do you want me to repeat it?
<theadmin> Flannel: o_O
<Metzgerr> Slart, no its offtopic, not ubuntu related ;)
<joshhunt> royrussell: Yeah, i tried using ffmpeg, but it complained about codec support or something like that. I can only use command line apps
<Slart> Metzgerr: then perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better place to ask.. we try to keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<Flannel> theadmin: You changed a file that gets read whenever you log in.  Changing it won't affect your current session (because it only is read when you start up, not constantly).  Make sense?
<Metzgerr> ok, sorry
<royrussell> joshhunt do you have the stripped ubuntu ffmpeg, or the unstripped one?
<theadmin> Flannel: Yeah. Just never heard of "source"
<joshhunt> The stripped one from the ubuntu repos
<royrussell> joshhunt get the unstriped one
<ziroday> home: hmm I'm lost, I'm not seeing any errors in either of those logs. I'd try reseating the card and making sure that the monitor is plugged in correctly, other then that I'm lost.
<ziroday> home: oh! Trying a karmic livecd may be beneficial as well
<home> ziroday, I already run jaunty on this computer, although the fglrx doesn't support it, the radeon driver works fine
<Bacta> Has anyone else had issues with Empathy?
<Bacta> Messages not being received, lag etc. etc.?
<home> ziroday, wait, should i change that entry from "ati" to "radeon"?
<theadmin> ...Why "man sh" results in displaying manpage for "dash"? Are they the same?
<Slart> theadmin: in ubuntu, yes.. they are
<ziroday> home: it shouldn't matter
<nowonmai> asdff: can you pastebin the output of 'ls -la /etc/init.d' pls
<Neverwill> So I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 9.1 andd its quite quick :)
<tugrul> hi. i installed a game with wine. i need it's version. how can i get this?
<theadmin> Neverwill: It's 9.10, not 9.1
<theadmin> tugrul: Version of game or WINE?
<tugrul> the game theadmin
<xixo1983> hi
<tugrul> in windows, you right click exe file, then properties etc..
<theadmin> tugrul: Can't help with that, cause it's in the game I believe. Read the "About" or "Help" of the game
<militant> hmmmm.  i upgraded to 9.10 on UNR and my wifi quit working
<theadmin> tugrul: Ask on #winehq, they'll be a better help
<xixo1983> theadmin
<soreau> militant: Which card do you have?
<theadmin> xixo1983: Huh
<Neverwill> theadmin: My appologies ;)
<militant> soreau: not sure, checking.  it's my netbook
<home> ziroday, :( I just want to run quake
<tugrul> thanks theadmin
<LAZY_S0D> so who's excited for lucid lynx?
<xixo1983> you knw  how configure  zend studio 7.1  in ubuntu 9.04
<theadmin> LAZY_S0D: Everyone I believe. I am waiting for it every second of every day.
<LAZY_S0D> lol, same here, can't wait for the install fest with the az-loco-team
<xixo1983> i m getting
<militant> soreau: atheros ar8132
<xixo1983> Fatal error: Cannot redeclare class Zend_Loader in /var/www/zendtesting/library/Zend/Loader.php on line 31
<soreau> militant: Does 'lsmod|grep ath' show any output?
<militant> nope
<soreau> militant: Try 'sudo modprobe ath9k'
<theadmin> militant: The above does not look correct. ehm.  soreau, There must be spaces afaik. Try this: "lsmod | grep ath"
<Neverwill> So uh, main reason I got a Linux distro was because of the nice programming environment, anyone have any suggestions on where to start?
<soreau> theadmin: No, there does not need to be spaces against a pipe. Try it 'lspci|grep VGA'
<soreau> militant: If there's no output, that's a good thing. Check 'iwconfig' for a wlan0 interface
<militant> soreau: done, i figured it was that, but what now?  ath9k loaded and it shows ath itself now too
<militant> says no wireless extensions
<soreau> militant: Does 'lsmod|grep ath' show ath9k is loaded now? Does 'dmesg' show anything interesting?
<militant> shows ath and ath9k loaded
<militant> rebooting it now will chck dmesg
<theadmin> Anyway. Can I somehow, please, remove the white Ubuntu logo on boot? "usplash", is it?
<Myrtti> theadmin: xsplash nowadays, if I'm not mistaken
<theadmin> Myrtti: Hm
<ikonia> Myrtti: think it still goes
<ikonia> theadmin: set the grub option nosplash or splash=no
<theadmin> ikonia: How can I?
<theadmin> ikonia: Note, I'm still on grub 1
<ikonia> theadmin: set the config option in the menu.lst
<ikonia> theadmin: grub1  = better, so not a problem
<theadmin> ikonia: Does it matter where I put it? Can I put it right at the beginning?
<militant> hmmmm soreau that fixed it, just the modprobe and a reboot.  thx
<ikonia> theadmin: normally at the end is better, but it really should 't matter
<theadmin> ikonia: Thanks. Will test now.
<Duskao> anyone know why my composition (kwin) keeps turning off when I restart my computer?
<Duskao> on kubuntu
<home> I'm having trouble installing the quake 3 arena demo..
<indus> home, ya it wont install that good , and even if it does it will give trouble with sound
<indus> home, try the ioquake3 installer
<indus> home, then move the quake pak files to the q3base folder
<theadmin> ikonia: That did not work, it still appears
<home> indus, im so glad you're here.  it's toastedmilk from yesterday
<indus> home, :) heya
<home> indus, i partitioned my harddrive and got 8.04, and the fglrx driver was killing me for a minute
<adifire> which channel should i join to know how i can contribute as a developer?
<ikonia> theadmin: Hmmm maybe Myrtti is right on this, I still thought you could dump it
<theadmin> ikonia: Dump?
<home> indus, I had to fresh install --reinstall everything from the console
<ikonia> adifire: that do you want to contribute to ?
<ikonia> theadmin: remove
<theadmin> ikonia: I don't know how to.
<indus> adifire, start with #ubuntu-bugs
<indus> home, console?
<adifire> well, anything that has python in it...
<indus> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ikonia> theadmin: I know - you've just said that
<indus> home, so is the fglrx working fine now?
<theadmin> ikonia: So... Well, I only tried "nosplash" so far
<ikonia> adifire: find some packages that are made up from python and contact the maintainers, or - work outside ubuntu on python projects and the packages will be brough into ubuntu if they are good
<home> indus, well, i thought it was, but my monitor just shut off again.
<indus> home, did you edit anything?
<home> indus, you said you have an X1900 XT with amd64 right?
<adifire> ikonia : ok, thanks.
<home> indus, the only thing I did was under the Device section put a line Driver "fglrx"
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh I see what the problem is. It says here "ro quiet splash" on menu entry
<indus> home, sorry but i dont know much about fglrx because its running fine for me now
<home> indus, but you have the same card, right?
<adifire> another q... is it possible to remove entry from grub 2, and then put it back?
<adifire> thing is i want to remove the windows 7 entry for some while, and then restore it back..
<adifire> will update-grub2 do the job of restoring windows back??
<indus> home, you should not need to generally
<indus> home, anyways whats with quake 3
<indus> home, you get error , no such file or directory with some r alphabet
<home> indus, well, interestingly enough, the download package for the demo on idsoftware is down, so i got it from somewhere else, and it isn't a .tar.gz
<infecto> hello, i have strange problem with my mplayer, it freeze couple of times and i need to revind the move when i`m playing it
<infecto> known isue?
<indus> home, mine is  a 4850 :)
<indus> home, sorry got disconnected
<home> indus, no worries.  this is infuriating!
<indus> home, go to getdeb.net and see if they have the q3 installer
<indus> my net is down
<home> indus, my monitor keeps shutting off and I have to keep rebooting my computer
<home> indus, I can't even run a virtual console for more than 5 minutes
<indus> home, is happeningto me on my lucid install
<indus> home, maybe the refresh rates are wrong out of sync
<indus> home, you can change driver to vesa and try
<indus> home, or do a complete removal and reinstall of fglrx
<home> indus, I did!
<indus> home, !
<pweezy> hi, hi, im trying to get an hd 5770 running on 9.10
<theadmin> ikonia: Aaand it worked. Thank you.
<ikonia> theadmin: ooh, cool, glad it still works
<pweezy> with fglrx?
<indus> home, what monitor is this
<home> indus, viewsonic
<pweezy> i get a hard lock when i use fglrx, though :/
<home> indus, va7612b
<pweezy> catalyst 10.1?
<indus> home, try deleting xorg conf , then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arand> adifire: What you do in that case is make the 30_os-prober script unexecutable: "chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" the run update-grub, which won't read the 30_ script and not add windows, then when you want it back you just make the 30_ script executable again with +x (in the chmod command) and then run update-grub again.
<indus> screw grub2
<arand> indus: not an options by now though :/
<indus> or maybe the documentation is just poor
<indus> arand, can you tell me what this 30 prober and 40 is
<home> indus, should i use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<arand> indus: grub helper scripts found in /etc/grub.d/
<indus> home, leave it at default
<adifire> arand: thanks!
<indus> arand, ok just a simple question, if i want to look for menu list, where to look
<home> indus, eh..it was a popup when i ran the command.  i'll not use it.
<pweezy> eek how do i disable/change the 'dont run as root' policy in effect on ubuntu?
<indus> home, no no you should complete all steps
<home> indus, ...it's just asking me if i should use the kernel framebuffer device interface
<indus> home, say no
<Slart> pweezy: you mean the "cannot login as root to gnome"-setting?
<arand> indus: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the equivalence, but you shouldn't edit that... atm the creation of the lists are all baked into the helper scripts
<pweezy> Slart: no i mean the "cannot log in as root in bash" setting
<arand> indus: So there is no proper equivalence, no.
<Slart> pweezy: hmm.. not sure about that really.. make sure root has a valid login shell in /etc/passwd
<Slart> pweezy: of course I have to throw the obligatory "you can use sudo -i to get a root shell" at you
<home> indus, now how do I run gnome out of the shell?
<pweezy>  Slart root is set to bash in /etc/passwd
<pweezy> no i just want to use su.
<infid> =o
<pweezy> as is the standard.
<Slart> pweezy: can't help you any further then.. sorry
<mefiX> is there any setting on how windows get the focus? if i start an application it _always_ gets the front focus, although i am typing in another app, how can i modify this behaviour?
<pweezy> Slart: ok thanks anyway the i switch helps alot though
<home> indus, and I don't have a glxinfo
<pweezy> i just do not, not, not, not like that my users can use -their- password to execute commands as -root-.
<Slart> pweezy: you're welcome
<theadmin> mefiX: Metacity is not highly configurable, sorry. I'm WAY annoyed by this too. Maybe you should get another window manager... Not sure which though
<Slart> pweezy: then disable it in the sudoers file
<nagarjuna_> Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2_private/': Read-only file system
<Slart> pweezy: you can even disable certain commands while letting them use sudo to run other commands.. so sudo cp works.. but not gksudo gpartedf
<nagarjuna_> getting error please help
<gabriel_> Hello Everyone
<nagarjuna_> Could not set mode 0700 on private per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2_private/': Read-only file system
<theadmin> Hi, gabriel_.
<dinamizador> Hola!
<theadmin> nagarjuna_: Do not repeat often please, try to keep the channel clean. If nobody answers, nobody knows.
<Roxyhart0> Hola amigo
<Pixar2> Hey, any idea how to backup the Ktorrent seeding torrents before a clean Ubuntu reinstall? I really don't want to reseed manually over 100 torrents.
<theadmin> Pixar2: I believe it should be in it's config directory.
<home> indus, do you know how to compile the quake 3 source?
<theadmin> Pixar2: ~/.ktorrent maybe... or ~/.kde/ktorrent or something similar
<nagarjuna_> how to install latex in ubuntu
<Pixar2> I checked it's main folder and it's nothing related to my seeding torrents over there
<gabriel_> is there any way I can check which ports are open via terminal?
<gh0st> Hello, is it possible to install/run/maintain Vuze in a CLI Environment? im looking to have my ubuntu server to have a torrent client that is capable of remote management and possibly a built in tracker. any ideas?
<nagarjuna_> how to configure static network in ubuntu
<theadmin> gh0st: AFAIR, Transmission has a CLI interface AND is capable of remotely controlling
<theadmin> nagarjuna_: As for LaTeX, try the texmaker package. A good frontend.
<gh0st> :theadmin i found transmission to be quite slow and doesnt offer much in the way of a webui, also no embedded tracker(embedded tracker isnt make or break, just a nice bonus) but main detterent, it downloads WAY to slow, one of the worst clients ive ever experimented with
<nagarjuna_> theadmin: thanks
<home> Can you run a bash script from a url?
<Myrtti> in general, no
<jad> hello
<milktash> i cant get ubuntu to recognise my built in webcam or mic or get the speakers to work on skype
<milktash> any help?
<jad> what skype version do you have  ?
<jad> skype -v
<jad> milktash,
<milktash> it was the latest one from the package managaer but i have removed it now
<jad> mm...
<jad> i had a lot of problems with the old skype, i had to reconfigure it somehow
<jad> don't get it from the repos
<jad> just download it from the site
<milktash> i tried that too
<milktash> i have an advent 4211 same as msi wind
<milktash> with built in cam n mic
<milktash> but ubuntu wont recognise it
<ociugi> why is the network shared printer has authentication but the there is not password set on the server?
<milktash> even on the cheese app
<jad> mmm...
<ociugi> it keeps asking me the user name and password but there is no password set on the printer
<milktash> have you any ideas?
<jad> no
<chilli0> Is there anything like active directory for ubuntu ?
<collabra> milktash: is this a laptop?
<jad> the problem is then with ur cam, since cheese is also not runnin it
<milktash> yes
<collabra> mildtash:  alot of laptops,...at least for the cam,... has a button that enables it,.... my laptop cam didn't work until i pressed a button
<jad> should be an easy one: how do I get the last n characters from a stream (as in a command)
<ociugi> why is the network shared printer has authentication but the there is no password set on the server?
<reema> how to include a new package in openwrt?
<hyperstream> ociugi, define server
<milktash> true this worked
<milktash> il try skype
<milktash> but i dont think there is a mic button!
<collabra> milktash: im glad to have helped
<hyperstream> milktash, should turn on with the cam
<milktash> oh ok#
<milktash> thanks mate
<collabra> yeah,... no prob
<ociugi> <hyperstream> what do you mean
<milktash> i hate those 'i feel stupid' moments
<collabra> so do i
<rocket16> Hello
<collabra> it took me a week of frustration before i figured it out
<jad> milktash, to check if the mic is running:  system>sound>input
<jad> system>preferences>sound>input
<ubuntuCEO> hi all
<bazhang> ubuntuCEO, hi
<chilli0> Is there anything like active directory for ubuntu ?
<jad> what do u mean active directory ?
<jad> chilli0,
<collabra> isn't active directory a windows thing
<chilli0> jad,  Like windows
<chilli0> Yeh.
<ikonia> chilli0: ldap
<ikonia> chilli0: ldap is what active directory is based on
<jad> dunno
<arand> jad: I think you could use "tail"
<jad> thx
<jad> tail -c
<collabra> ah,... yeah,.. there is,...i'm just not sure where,.... have you searched for it in synaptic?
<chilli0> Thanks ikonia
<chilli0> brb
<chilli0> ikonia,  And how would i setup the client's
<ikonia> chilli0: do you want clients to bond to AD, or do you want a linux AD server ?
<chilli0> ikonia,  Clients will be linux, so a linux main server.
<chilli0> ikonia, ubuntu clients and probley debian serever.
<ikonia> chilli0: so you need an ldap server, you need the correct schema, then you need to play with the ldap clients and pam to bind to it
<kelvinella> i have other one, If y^x = x^y then find y'
<chilli0> kelvinella,  Not really ubuntu related ?
<Kartagis> !radio
<kelvinella> chilli0, sorry wrong tab haha
<collabra> y=x
<Kartagis> should I install icecast to broadcast radio?
<ikonia> Kartagis: if you want
<chilli0> ikonia,  So a debian server with ldap
<Zarathust> some of my mouse buttons aren't picked up by xev
<collabra> just a guess
<chilli0> then do all the other magical stuff
<Zarathust> what should i do?
<ikonia> chilli0: that would work fine, it's quite a big overhead unless ou have a large network though
<hyperstream> ociugi, err, ubuntu? windows?
<Kartagis> ikonia, is there an alternative?
<collabra> y=1
<chilli0> collabra, No, kelvinella Wanted y'
<ociugi> <hyperstream> ubuntu
<chilli0> ikonia,  Im at TAFE doing networking and just want a headstart =P
<hyperstream> ociugi, the ubuntu server has no password?
<kelvinella> dont think the y' is 1
<ociugi> <hyperstream> the printer setting was fine but it keeps promting me the authentication
<collabra> what's 1 to the power of 1?
<erUSUL> !ot | collabra
<ubottu> collabra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ociugi> <hyperstream> i am using karmic then the printer server is in windows xp
<hyperstream> ociugi, ok so the server is windows xp,
<ociugi> <hyperstream> yes
<hyperstream> ociugi, you need to add the windows xp account to samba i believe
<hyperstream> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<karex> HI, help me... do you know how to get Java API documentation? I've installed opnjdk-6-doc, am I correct?
<ociugi> <hyperstream> how?
<karex> openjdk-6-doc I mean
<ikonia> chilli0: ldap is nothing to do with networking
<lolita> olaaa
<hyperstream> ociugi, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Add+windows+users+to+samba
<bazhang> !es | lolita
<ubottu> lolita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crow_> How do I install googleearth on ubuntu? I couldn't find it in the ubuntu software center
<lolita> olaa!!
<Rodrii> lolaa
<chilli0> ikonia,  Setting up a network does. And using ldap to login with diffrent users on same computers is networking.
<erUSUL> karex: if you use openjdk then yes... sun-java6-doc also exist if you use sun's java
<Rodrii> olaa
<kelvinella> crow_, get the bin file from google
<erUSUL> !es | lolita Rodrii
<ubottu> lolita Rodrii: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lolita> ola
<ikonia> chilli0: central authentication is not networking
<bazhang> Rodrii, lolita #ubuntu-es
<Rodrii> qee raroo
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | crow_
<ubottu> crow_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Rodrii> olaa
<aioobe> can I install eclipse without installing gcj?? (It's not among the recommended, but among "The following extra packages will be installed"
<lolita> decidle a julia k se conecte
<Rodrii> uueno
<karex> erUSUL: are they different in using (sun and openjdk)?
<Rodrii> yoo aqii me liooo
<Rodrii> xdxd
<chilli0> ikonia,  With out it i couldn't setup the network.
<Rodrii> no entiendo naa
<bazhang> lolita, Rodrii here is English only; /join #ubuntu-es
<lolita> diselo!!!
<Rodrii> lo q??
<bazhang> lolita, Rodrii please stop
<lolita> a julia Q se conecte
<ikonia> chilli0: yes you can, you can setup a network without central authentication
<erUSUL> karex: they are not exactly the same. some API are still missing or suboptimal in openjdk (audio and 3d) but openjdk is opensource ;)
<ikonia> chilli0: authenication is nothing to do with networking
<Rodrii> ya se lo e dixo pero tan axiendo el resumen
<lolita> nosotras somos sanish!!!
<Rodrii> spanish??
<Rodrii> yess
<Rodrii> spanish!!
<bazhang> Rodrii, yes. /join #ubuntu-es
<Rodrii> jaja
<erUSUL> Rodrii: tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es o te hecharán
<Rodrii> dnd es esoo
<chilli0> ikonia,  We need to make a network that is like a school. for our class. And like a school means anyone can login to there files from any computer and get there files
<karex> erUSUL: i've installed it, how to open the documentation?
<erUSUL> Rodrii: escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" y dale a enter
<erUSUL> karex: i gues it is in /usr/share/doc/openo....
<ikonia> chilli0: ok - so central authentication is the requirement, nothing to do with networking, I understand
<karex> erUSUL: why don't they create a shortcut in application menu... ;)
<erUSUL> karex: dunno :)
<qtk> umc umc umc umc
<collabra> i was right the first time
<chilli0> ikonia,  How could it be done with out centeral authorising.
<bazhang> !pl | qtk
<ubottu> qtk: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<collabra> x hast to equal y
<qtk> yeah
<karex> aioobe: if "This following extra..." is written, i think it is a dependency..
<erUSUL> collabra: stop the offtopic already
<collabra> sorry
<Goilio> Any one know why this doesn't work?
<Goilio> wget http://somesite/post.php?out=`iptables -L TRAFFIC_OUT -n -v -x | awk '$1 ~ /^[0-9]+$/ { printf "%s|%d||", $7, $2}'`&in=`iptables -L TRAFFIC_IN -n -v -x | awk '$1 ~ /^[0-9]+$/ { printf "%s|%d||", $8,$2}'`
<ikonia> chilli0: that would be tricky to do,
<Goilio> All the commands work its just when they are with the wget
<qtk> Which audioplayer is the best?:P
<aioobe> karex: ok. just thought that if I had sun-java-jdk, that would do... thanks anyway
<erUSUL> !best | qtk
<ubottu> qtk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Goilio> qtk: RhythemBox
<bazhang> qtk, there is no best, try some different ones such as amarok, banshee and others
<qtk> okey, thx
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, is it possible to create a ReadOnly user within phpmyadmin, without creating a readonly user in mysql ?
<hyperstream> !phpmyadmin | DjAngo23
<hyperstream> hmm DjAngo23 /join #phpmyadmin
<DjAngo23> Okay ;)
<albasheers> how to convert pdf file to document , i tried Koffice and open office but it not working
<Slart> albasheers: in general, you can't.
<iceroot> DjAngo23: the phpmyadmin-user is always a DB-user
<obaid> albasheers, try pdf-shuffler
<Slart> albasheers: you can try to recover some of the structure and text most of the time.. but it depends on how the pdf was produced
<tparcina> In /etc/iptables.rule I have http://pastebin.ca/1776847 and this is how my iptables looks like afther I restart my computer - http://pastebin.ca/1776848
<tparcina> Why are they different?
<knxville> tparcina: tried installing firestarter, gives a gui, and in my opinion better overview..
<mind-gi> hello
<tparcina> knxville: I don't have GUI.
<obaid> guarddog more advanced
<tparcina> obaid: Is guarddog GUI for iptables?
<obaid> ufw
<knxville> tparcina, Ahhh.. alright!.. Well, I do not know why your iptables is changing after restart..
<ChaosR> hello, I have a problem with my boot sequence, several daemons are not started, plus rc.local is never executed. Any way to debug and/or fix this?
<mind-gi> i am having problems with my screen using ubuntu 9.10. could anyone bother to help me?
<obaid> if u are working on command line, ufw is more simpler
<knxville> mind-gi: post your question, what is wrong?
<collabra> much simpler
<obaid> sudo apt-cache info guarddog
<obaid> sudo apt-cache show guarddog
<mind-gi> my screen goes blank every 5 minutes when i watch a film on vlc player. i have no idea what might be wrong, though it's definitely not power manager.
<knxville> mind-gi, tried updating your graphic drivers?
<obaid> exactly 5 minutes ?
<tparcina> obaid: iptables isn't complicated for me, just I don't understand why Ubuntu loads this configuration.
<mind-gi> yes, exactly 5 minutes.
<collabra> mind-gi: check your screensaver
<mind-gi> i haven't updated my graphic drivers. how can i do that?
<obaid> mind-gi, not graphics card
<obaid> check your screensaver settings, check power settings
<mind-gi> thanks, it works. it was screensaver! ;-)
<collabra> ur welcome
<tparcina> knxville: Me either. I have check /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptaload and it says iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<knxville> mind-gi, if its every 5 minutes, it's because your screensaver is dimming every 5 minutes.. as obaid said, its screensaver or powersaver
<ChaosR> anyone able to jump in on my problem now :P
<DjAngo23> iceroot: thanks
<obaid> tparcina, unfortunately, i lack experiance with iptables
<obaid> it is on my todo list to learn about it
<Guest38330> hi looking for info how to set up a router linksys WRT54GL
<obaid> Guest38330, can u get a nickname
<tparcina> obaid: Thank you for trying to help!
<turtle^s0up> does anyone know how i can get GIMP (version 2.7.) to remember the Single Window settings? everytime i restart the application it forgets the setting.
<obaid> Guest38330,does your WRT54GL having the linksys firmware ?
<Guest38330> I will try.timed out.
<Guest38330> yes
<obaid> turtle^s0up, if that is possible, it would be stored in gconf, walk through gimp in gconf-tools
<ChaosR> anyone, really :P
<Kartagis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<collabra> ChaosR: keep tryin',.... i don't know enough for that one,.... try #debian channel or maybey ##linux
<obaid> Guest38330, this is out of the channel's scope, but it doesn't matter, does your WRT54GL release IP on either WLAN or LAN interfacec ?
<obaid> ChaosR, ?
<ChaosR> I have a problem with my boot sequence, several daemons are not started, plus rc.local is never executed. Any way to debug and/or fix this?
<turtle^s0up> obaid: i'm on KDE, is there a way i can access the configuration files from cli or without installing gconf-editor?
<Kartagis> how do I get xmms2 gui?
<obaid> i dont know about KDE, never used it turtle^s0up
<obaid> ChaosR, daemons would log errors, can you check them
<turtle^s0up> obaid: thanks for the hint
<ChaosR> obaid: checking every log from every started program is a bit extensive
<ChaosR> obaid: the scripts are simply never run
<ChaosR> obaid: somewhere the boot process goes like meh and stops running, and trows in my kde-login
<obaid> ChaosR, if you have added some services to start on boot, you should use update-rc.d
<ChaosR> obaid: rc.local seems pretty default to me, plus stuff was working a week ago
<obaid> ChaosR, checking your logs are the only way to see what is the problem
<ChaosR> obaid: where are the boot logs, I can't seem to remember where they are
<obaid> /var/log
<ChaosR> which file
<jokehead> what does the "spin down hard disks" in power management do? what are the advantages and disadvantages?
<obaid> ChaosR, there might be lots of log files, check dmesg, daemon.log
<ChaosR> obaid: checked those, nothing special there
<ChaosR> anyways, found the bootlog settings, going to reboot now
<obaid> ok
<octavio> #titstorm
<Guest38330> <obaid>   but i want to use tomato Im using a draytek 100 which is working.But as you said I think I will try absolute beginners forum as i am new to this its too fast for me.thanks anyway.
<meowbuntu> hi i am wondering how to search applications in ubuntu repos from terminal.
<arand> meowbuntu: "aptitude search name"
<jussi01> meowbuntu: or apt-cache search name
<meowbuntu> arand, would apt-get search name work too
<jokehead> what does the "spin down hard disks" option mean in power management? what are the advantages and disadvantages?
<collabra> meowbuntu: or just aptitude
<meowbuntu> collabra, no
<octavio> Howdy, this is my first time using IRC, I'm sorry if I come off as a total nubby, but I'm looking for a certain channel and I was wondering if someone could help me get there?
<collabra> ok
<arand> meowbuntu: nope ↑ as pointed out you need apt-cache.
<V1k1n9> Hey, what's wrong with "num1[$i]=$(${num1$i]}+$num2)" plz :)
<V1k1n9> Hey, what's wrong with "num1[$i]=$(${num1[$i]}+$num2)" plz :)
<Buxnaman> im really new to linux need a quick help..
<Myrtti> !ask | Buxnaman
<ubottu> Buxnaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<obaid> jokehead, spindown turns off hdd disc rotation to save power, advantage, save power, disadvantage, none
<nobby> hi anasha
<meowbuntu> !help
<Buxnaman> downloaded a game and when i try running it it does nothing than i read log and found it requires java so im wandering if thats java from http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp or sth else
<djdarkman> hello, I upgraded alsa by hand, I compiled it and all that, but now pulse audio doesn't detect any soundcards, what should I do?
<obaid> V1k1n9, num1 is added with num2
<jokehead> obaid, do you sure it doesnt take extra time to spin the hard drives up again?
<collabra> meowbuntu, no
<djdarkman> I had to upgrade alsa, cause the newest version has a bugfix that I need badly
<obaid> jokehead, it takes time, in milliseconds, that wouldn't matter
<V1k1n9> obaid: Yeah thx, but that doesn't work :)
<ChaosR> obaid: enabled bootlogd, still, no logs of any event
<Buxnaman> downloaded a game and when i try running it it does nothing than i read log and found it requires java so im wandering if thats java from http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp or sth else           SO? anyone confirming?
<ChaosR> also, dmesg isn't any help either, not are any of the other log files
<ChaosR> nor*
<nobby> hello everyone
<petsounds> !java > Buxnaman
<ubottu> Buxnaman, please see my private message
<barf> I am about to make an upgrade from 6.10 LTS
<Sano_> Are general computer questions allowed here?  Such as networking related?
<barf> Which version to go for?
<obaid> V1k1n9, you are incrementing the array number, num[i] would be pointing to 2 if + 1, initial value 1
<barf> Lucid Lynx?
<llutz> barf: wait a while, upgrade to 10.04
<barf> Any ETA?
<obaid> V1k1n9, at least it is like that in cpp
<llutz> barf: 10.04
<barf> August?
<barf> May?
<llutz> 2010 april
<Myrtti> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<barf> :-)
<barf> T
<barf> Thanks
<Myrtti> barf: the version number tells the release time
<barf> Ahh
<freakynl> hi, is it possible to get ubuntu server on stick w/o burning iso? Now I normally put the installer with unetbootin on stick and use that to install to another stick, not very efficient :)
<barf> 6.10 LTS has been solid as a rock
<barf> However now some of the stuff is too dated
<Myrtti> barf: there is no such version...
<barf> Is there an adviced maintenance plan?
<barf> 6.04 then?
<freakynl> go to 8.04 lts?
<barf> $ cat /etc/issue
<barf> Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS \n \l
<llutz> barf: since when did 6.10 get no security updates anymore? not recommended to run that outdated stuff
<freakynl> or wait for 10.4... not sure if it's going to be lts, but since 8.04 is lts i would presume so
<barf> I am waiting for 10.4 then
<arand> 10.04 will be LTS
<barf> Then I will switch HW at the same time :-)
<barf> Are there maintenance plans?
<petsounds> !dapper > barf
<ubottu> barf, please see my private message
<barf> As to when and how to distupgrades?
<freakynl> anyone on the install q?
<switchgirl> nobby, STOP OFFERING DCC OR YOU WILL BE G-LINED
<barf> I use use 6.06.2 alternate as server
<freakynl> woei g-lined
<switchgirl> K-LINED at the veryleast
<ripon> i am having problem with irc
<ripon> today i can not find user list
<barf> petsounds: I use alternate for server purposes
<barf> Where does that leave me?
<barf> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ferreira> oioi
<barf> Nice maintenance plan :-)
<ripon> please help how to show the user name list
<ChaosR> so, can anyone help me with my weird boot problem?
<barf> Tell us about your weird boot problem
<barf> And somebody might answer, if they know or feel like it
<ChaosR> several scripts in rc*.d aren't executed, at all (including, but probably not limited to rc.local, lighttpd and cherokee)
<Ferreira> anybody here use backtrack 4
<ChaosR> no logs whatsoever on what happens
<ripon> why?
<bazhang> Ferreira, that is not supported here
<bazhang> !derivatives | Ferreira
<ubottu> Ferreira: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Ferreira, /join #backtrack-linux
<Ferreira> ok thanks
<djdarkman> how do I fetch a source package?
<ChaosR> although kdm starts normally
<ChaosR> but that isn't a rc*.d script
<barf> ChaosR: Try a different kernel?
<ChaosR> barf: do you really think a kernel could cause such a problem?
<barf> if there are no logs, yes
<ChaosR> seems, odd, but worth trying
<ChaosR> brb
<barf> BTW boot problems from my perspective is in BIOS or EFI... but then again rc is run at system launch
<linkiduu> Hi..is there any .chm reader for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> linkiduu, there are several chmsee and others
<freakynl> xchm gnu-chm or g-chm, kchm... apt-cache search chm
<indus> hi
<bazhang> linkiduu, gnochm as well
<ripon> yea
<freakynl> and one seems to come with wine... but it sucks here (i'm on gentoo tho'). searching crashes it
<barf> Will mondrian be part of Lucid Lynx?
<linkiduu> thanks..I am installing gnochm
<barf> Anyone know if there is a window manager that uses SVG as standard graphics?
<jussi01> djdarkman: not sure if someone answered you, but apt-get source <packagename>
<barf> Like waimea used to do
<bazhang> barf, #ubuntu+1 for lynx discussion
<Explore3> can anyone help? gst-launch v4l2src device=/dev/video1 ! ffmpegcolorspace ! ximagesink http://codepad.org/CHJbVci7
<Explore3> Failed getting controls attributes on device '/dev/video1'.
<indus> Explore3, maybe device is busy
<Dantonic> !rubyripper
<tom_> test
<indus> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<indus> !test
<Explore3> anyone here?
<tom_> Sorry for spamming. Having IRC troubles on another channel
<freakynl> some times
<Dantonic> I'm having issues ripping CDs to flac.  The file size of the flac rips is way too big, bigger than the wav counterpart.  I've tried using both sound juicer and Rubyripper.  Any idea what's going on?
<tom_> Dantonic: Bigger FLACs than WAVs makes no sense
<freakynl> Dantonic: no... but i would guess something is upsampling it (ie from 16kHz to 24 or from 44.1 to 48 etc)
<Dantonic> I though it just had to do with sound juicer at first, but I just tried with rubyripper and I have the same problem :(
<ChaosR> ok, this is amazing, the boot process doesn't even get to the login screen, only kdm works (not tty1-6), and only the current kernel is willing to boot, no other
<Dantonic> freakynl, what's the regular sample rate of a CD?
<freakynl> 44.1 / 16
<Dantonic> freakynl, do you use any particular software?
<Dantonic> do you rip to flac?
<freakynl> Dantonic: no i rip to ogg or acc. usually use grip
<freakynl> personally, after 192k ogg (with aotuv extentions) any higher doesn't do anything for me. perhaps with classical music but i don't listen to it
<ChaosR> ok, can anybody help me with this odd boot problem: No /etc/rc*.d/ script gets executed, tty1-6 don't get to the login screen, kdm does get started, only the current kernel works
<Dantonic> freakynl, here's a "settings" line from sound juicer:  "audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! flacenc name=enc"  is it supposed to have 2 channels?
<freakynl> Dantonic: yea left and right would be nice :)
<Dantonic> ok :P
<ChaosR> oh, and the last line on the onscreen bootlog is ureadahead-other terminated with status 4
<indus> ChaosR, what version of ubuntu is this
<ChaosR> karmic
<indus> ChaosR, happened since when
<ChaosR> about 1 week ago, I noticed cherokee didn't get started
<freakynl> ChaosR: hmm might be that the init script crashes/stops because of that error
<indus> !info cherokee
<ubottu> cherokee (source: cherokee): Very fast, flexible and easy to configure web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.19-1build1 (karmic), package size 176 kB, installed size 640 kB
<crow_> I installed googleearth using synaptic, but it's not in the menu. What do I do?
<ChaosR> so what I did is switch to lighttpd, same problem
<indus> ChaosR, only the current kernel ? what do you mean
<ChaosR> when I pick any other kernel
<ChaosR> it boots
<indus> ChaosR, looks like an update screwed up your thing
<ChaosR> but gets stuck on a black screen with 1 _
<indus> ChaosR, a display update probably
<ChaosR> even when I remove splash and quiet
<ChaosR> indus: possible, but how does that explain the rc*.d scripts not starting
<indus> ChaosR,or maybe an initramfs update
<indus> ChaosR, try running sudo update initramfs
<Ujjain> How do I see if I'm running Debian or Ubuntu?
<indus> ChaosR, update-initramfs
<indus> ChaosR, maybe that helps i dont know about startup scripts
<Ujjain> What does this mean? hdparm -tT /dev/md0: read(2097152) returned 24576 bytes, Timing buffered disk reads: , read() failed: Input/output error
<ChaosR> Ujjain: lsb_release -i
<Ujjain> Ubuntu.
<Ujjain> I think one of my disk drives or the raid controller is broken.
<ChaosR> indus: how would I go about fixing this, if this doesn't work, reinstall?
<Ujjain> wow, even 'ls' says: ls: reading directory .: Input/output error :|
<indus> ChaosR, did you try the command i said
<ChaosR> indus: yes, and I will reboot in a sec
<indus> ChaosR, i suggest running an update from the console if you get to one
<arand> Ujjain: It may just be a specific folder being corrupt?
<ChaosR> indus: getting to a console is easy, kdm still boots on my topmost kernel (seen from grub)
<ChaosR> from kdm I can login, and open konsole
<indus> ChaosR, yu probably did a partial uprade? and gort messed up
<ChaosR> anyways, I'm going to see if this works, and if not, reinstally time
<indus> ChaosR, yeah i guess
<ChaosR> I guess I should stop hacking my ubuntu as much as I do, it tends to break (though usually in a fixable fashion)
<Ujjain> md0, is software raid, right?
<indus> ChaosR, good luck
<ChaosR> thanks
<indus> ChaosR, what hacking did you do really
<ChaosR> indus: custom kernel, load of backport repositories
<indus> ChaosR,ok then my advice is null and void
<dreki> whats the best way to mount an iso?
<ChaosR> though, still shouldn't break as badly as it has
<indus> ChaosR, whya custom kernel? whats special
<ChaosR> indus: brain fuck scheduler, preempt, 1000hz ticks, no dynamic ticks
<ChaosR> besides that stock ubuntu kernel
<indus> ChaosR, brain what?is that the name of smething?
<indus> ChaosR, nvm that, what is 1000 ticks
<ChaosR> indus: hehe, read on kernel material, basically all I did was make the desktop more responsive, nothing special
<nowonmai> dreki: mount xxxx.iso /mnt -o loop -t iso9660
<ChaosR> its more tweaking than hacking what I did
<crowx> how do I install googleearth?
<ChaosR> indus: I was planning on opening a special desktop-kernel repository
<ChaosR> anyways, rebooty time now, brb
<bazhang> !googleearth | crowx
<ubottu> crowx: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<crowx> bazhang: I downloaded the bin
<crowx> but what else should i do?
<ociugi> how to add user to samba
<airtonix> crowx, have you read the page you obtained the file from ? (it would be a start to investigating what to do next)
<Gangrel> anyone knows if azureus can handle rapidshare downloads?
<airtonix> ociugi, read this through asn see if its what you want : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<bazhang> Gangrel, how would that relate to Ubuntu? check the azureus faq
<Gangrel> bazhang soz
<bazhang> http://wiki.vuze.com/w/Azureus_FAQ Gangrel
<petsounds> crowx, http://is.gd/7BU4k
<ankit_> Is 'qt' 4.6.1 have  .deb file for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bazhang> Gangrel, just guessing I would say no, but you should check the faq ^^
<collabra> ociugi: smbpasswd -a <username>
<hyperstream> ociugi, you couldnt find it on google?!
<BeGuy1> what is the command to quit  after runing "top"
<hyperstream> ociugi, man smbpasswd
<hyperstream> BeGuy1, CTRL + C i think does the trick
<BeGuy1> hyperstream is there other way
<ociugi> <hyperstream> i found it but i can't add the user
<hyperstream> BeGuy1, is it in the man pages at all ?
<hyperstream> BeGuy1, one sec
<hyperstream> BeGuy1, its in the man file, says hit q
<ociugi> but this time i've tried smbpasswd -a -m compname
<ociugi> it works
<hyperstream> ociugi, its not the computer name- its the account on the windows box
<ociugi> <hyperstream> ok
<hyperstream> ociugi, you may have to add the username to the user accounts in xp, im not too sure
<collabra> ociugi: it's not the account on the windows box,... it's the usershare on the linux box
<collabra> ociugi: don't forget to edit the config file in /etc/samba
<ociugi> <collabra> yes, my problem is i can't print my document. i assume that the samba did not recognised the user
<terminhell> ello ello
<collabra> ociugi: you're probably right,..  but don't forget to edit the config file in /etc/samba to allow for your printer to be shared,... it's not shared by default
<ociugi> <collabra> actually i am the one connecting to winXP printer server
<collabra> ociugi: i see,.. then it should work
<ociugi> <collabra> once i print my document the printer keeps asking me the username and password
<collabra> ociugi: does it allow you to print?
<ociugi> <collabra> no
<ociugi> <collabra> because of the authentication
<Shogoot>  hi people. wondering what is going for the best VM software nowadays. Im wanting to test several linux distros having a win7 OS at the moment
<collabra> hmmm,...thinking,...
<bazhang> Shogoot, try vmware and virtualbox then decide
<rww> Shogoot: VirtualBox is free and works on Windows
<Shogoot> wmware is paid? didnt know that i thoough all of themhad a free version
<plitter> hey, was wondering if rhythmbox had a file where it stored all its radio stations, have a laptop and want to get all the radiostations from that to my home computer, but i dont know where to start looking for it.... someone help?:)
<Akos> plustax: I believe it's in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox it should be a .xml file
<Akos> plustax: unfortunately I can't check that now, I'm not in front of an ubuntu machine
<collabra> ociugi: under xp,...there is a way to turn off or on encryption for authentication,...i think it's turned off by default,... your linux client is probably using encryption,... or the other way around,... check your xp system for the type of authentication
<terminhell> i might be able too
<ociugi> <collabra> ok tnx
<Akos> terminhell: if you ment that, as in checking the file, would you please be kind enough to do so? (:
<terminhell> Akos: yea im not seeing a file or even a dir in .gnome2
<terminhell> i was thinking under /usr/share but le me check
<Akos> terminhell: then please see in ~/.config
<shreymech> how to control the audio of different applications in ubuntu just like vista.. plzzz help me
<Akos> shreymech: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<docmax> hello, what is the difference btw. manual and non-manual installations in synaptic?
<shreymech> Akos: i m using 8.10
<terminhell> Akos: sorry, in the middle of recompiling kernel :p slowing me down
<rww> docmax: automatically-installed (non-manual) packages are marked for automatic removal when nothing depends on them.
<Akos> terminhell: it's fine, just don't forget to tell plustax
<Buxnaman> i cant install .run file error = Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<shreymech> Akos: but i don't think that this thing is available in newer versions.. my friends r using 9.10
<Akos> shreymech: I believe ubuntu 8.10 doesn't have that feature, you'd be requiered to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10
<rww> docmax: the idea is that if you install a package that depends on a bunch of other packages, the one you actually want is marked as manually installed, the depends are marked automatic, and then they all go away tidily if you decide to remove the package you originally installed.
<shreymech> Akos: but i don't think that this thing is available in newer versions.. my friends r using 9.10
<Akos> shreymech: no need to re-post, I can see your lines (: In the latest version of ubuntu, Ubuntu 9.10, this feature is available under the Sounds options
<rww> shreymech: in 9.10, right-click the volume control applet, click Sound Preferences, click the Applications tab. Akos and shreymech are correct, it's a new feature.
<rww> shreymech: wait, I fail at reading. Akos is correct **
<Akos> (:
<shreymech> :)
<terminhell> brb rebooting, new kernel =D
<collabra> ociugi: make sure your in the same workgroup too
<rww> terminhell: good luck :)
<shreymech> rww: hey so its not possible to get this feature in 8.10 ...???
<BENHUR> Hellooooooooooo!!!
<Akos> hi BENHUR
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<Buxnaman> shreymech: why don't you just update?
<shreymech> rww: bcz i m currently on 8.10 and now to go on 9.10 i have to upgrade 9.04 and than to 9.10 :( thats too long procedure
<shreymech> :(
<rww> shreymech: Nope. 9.10 uses a newer version of Pulseaudio that supports it; 8.10 doesn't have that version, since major package updates don't happen after release.
<rww> shreymech: well, you'll have to upgrade at some point. 8.10 is only supported until April...
<joakimkoskinen> olette homoja
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: clean install is an option
<Myrtti> joakimkoskinen: eh. a) englanniksi, kiitos b) käyttäydy kunnolla
<shreymech> actionparsnip: but i will loose all my important softwares and applets
<csaba> I've uninstalled python and it removed 1,5 GB of software, including my desktop. How to install the desktop again?
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: restore from backups
<rww> csaba: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Explore2> gfdgg
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: software can be reinstalled
<Explore2> fdfsdfdsfds
<csaba> thanks
<shreymech> actionparsnip: can i make backup on a dvd
<shreymech> ??
<rww> Explore2: hello!
<Explore2> Hey sorry i was not seeing any msgs so wanted to check if the channel is proper
<shreymech> rww: i m waiting for ubuntu LTS 10.4 .. than i think i can make a clean install
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: sure, just burn what you need to keep
<rww> shreymech: ah, okay. Makes sense :)
<Explore2> any gstreamer or ffmpeg users here?
<shreymech> actionparsnip: but how to burn the installed softs...
<arand> Explore2: probably all, ask the real question instead...
<shreymech> actionparsnip: i have installed those from repositeries... and other places...
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: you'll find a lot of the stuff you need to keep is in $HOME
<duncan-nz> New Question: what is the name of the package responsible for setting the correct keymap. I'm trying to update bug #513018 by adding the correct package.
<jingfeng> looking for help
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: they will need installing from karmic repos
<duncan-nz> jingfeng, just ask your question.
<csaba> ok i don't have internet either... how to start the internet from console?
<actionparsnip> !ask | jingfeng
<ubottu> jingfeng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shreymech> actionparsnip:  yaa i knw than can i directly burn those stuffs from HOME to DVD... will they work after that
<shreymech> ??
<docmax> whick irc client are YOU using?
<shreymech> rww: hey r u sure that ubuntu will release LTS in april 10 ..???
<Myrtti> shreymech: yes.
<csaba> ifup eth0 tells me that eth0 is not recognized
<actionparsnip> Shreymech: sure just make sure they are for karmic (or lucid if you install it)
<nimrod10> is there a way to redirect input from pts1 for example to the output of pts2 ?
<actionparsnip> Csaba: run: sudo lshw -C network
<rww> shreymech: yes
<shreymech> actionparsnip: ok
<jingfeng> how can i add friends?
<actionparsnip> Csaba: it will identify the hardware and you can use the product line in websearches
<shreymech> rww: Myrtti: ohh i eagerly waiting for LTS .. i think that will be a huge success for ubuntu
<collabra> jingfeng: add friends to what program?
<terminhell> and back
<actionparsnip> Jingfeng: irc dosnt support the natively. Some clients will implement it but it depends on the client
<duncan-nz> New Question (again): what is the name of the package responsible for setting the correct keymap? I'm trying to update bug #513018 by adding the correct package.
<collabra> ah
<terminhell> sad that my gui apps give me a harder time than the cli ones tend too
<Explore2> Hi does anyone know about this error? bin gstbin.c:2312:gst_bin_do_latency_func:<pipeline0> failed to query latency
<csaba> actionparsnip: my network used to work, but I uninstalled python and it removed 1,5 gb of stuff, so now the network doesn't work either
<jingfeng> i used tencent QQ ,
<csaba> actionparsnip: I get that wireless is detected
<flyff> hi
<csaba> actionparsnip: how to start that?
<actionparsnip> Terminhell: sometimes cli is just easier but new users think its old fashioned when a single command can do so much
<duncan-nz> terminhell, if you can use cli why use anything else? ;-)
<actionparsnip> Csaba: its a terminal command
<csaba> which one?
<csaba> ifup says "ignoring ..."
<jingfeng> i just can not find the source  of QQ for linux.
<actionparsnip> !terminal | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Myrtti> jingfeng: I might be wrong, but I think pidgin does QQ
<duncan-nz> Help! what's the package that maintains the correct keymap?
<terminhell> duncan-nz: actionparsnip: exactly.
<rww> ubottu: repeat | duncan-nz
<ubottu> duncan-nz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rww> jingfeng, Myrtti: Pidgin does do QQ.
<flyff> I am plan to install linux to my 4 year old laptop. the current os is XP. will I expect less Hard drive taken by linux and fater performance ??
<terminhell> plustax: and yes, most of rhythmbox's stuff is in /usr/share/rhythmbox
<actionparsnip> Terminhell: "why am I typing commands! This is 2010 whinge moan"
<collabra> jingfeng: i was about to suggest that one too
<duncan-nz> rww, fair enough. Can you suggest how I could find this out myself?
<actionparsnip> Flyff: sure, use Xubuntu and you will use less resources so more can be allocated to productivity
<terminhell> archlinux just had a pretty hefty upgrade, or atleast it was for me :p
<llutz> flyff: that depends on your usage
<quietone> plitter:  ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml might be what you are looking for
<oguncak> hellooooo.. how can i run my avermedia a706 dvb-s card under ubuntu? i ve been searching for 1 month and found nothinggg :((((
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: run: lsusb
<RUBEZH\xa0s> hello pplz
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: you will get an identifier, seach for that it will be an 8 character hex id. The make and model is moot
<rww> duncan-nz: I'm not sure, to be honest. I use an en_US keyboard, so this isn't something I've had to deal with. #ubuntu-bugs might know, maybe.
<oguncak> my card is pci card
<oguncak> should i run lsusb anyway*
<rww> duncan-nz: or at least know which package they prefer that sort of thing to be filed against
<plitter> quietone: oooh will check it out
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: not if its pci
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: try: sudo lshw | less
<oguncak> it is a pci card.. digital pci tv tuner card
<oguncak> ok.. i will run it
<apanda> Hi. I've installed the fglrx drivers for the ati 9600pro via envyng under 8.04 and it seems like the driver has problems loading. it uses the mesa drivers and i've tried several things i found on the ubuntu faq/forums and the cchtml wiki without success. this is my Xorg log http://pastebin.com/m57add8d5
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: read through til you get to the card and copy the product line and use it in websearches
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: does the manufacturer site provide linux drivers?
<plitter> quietone: this looks like it:D
<actionparsnip> !envy | apanda
<ubottu> apanda: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<slax> 2
<Buxnaman> I installed Heroes of might and magic III and managed to run it but i cannot go fullscreen(don't know how) and there is no sound, when i run it from terminal it gives me this " Couldn't open audio: Couldn't open audio device or ESD connection". There is a .run patch which i can't install with error "Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory Error in check sums 650803480 1999548749" ANYONE?
<quietone> plitter: cheers. I just did a 'find' on my home to locate it.
<apanda> the standard method failed actionparsnip. i dont really remember what happened tho, i think it also didnt use the driver
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: have you checked the appdb?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<csaba> my eth0 device is detected, but I don't have any network connections... also, route command returns an empty list
<csaba> how to start up my internet?
<Wolfcastle> anyone using jboss? i installed jbossas4 from repositories but it's just a very small file
<plitter> quietone: but how did u know what to search for??
<Wolfcastle> what's up with that
<slax> dhclient
<actionparsnip> Apanda: we can only tell users how to install envy. Envy itself is not supported here
<Buxnaman> actionparsnip: i don't know what's appdb , i'm on ubuntu since yesterday...
<actionparsnip> !appdb | buxnaman
<ubottu> buxnaman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<duncan-nz> rww, of course - I'll ask there. bye for now.
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: not all apps play nice in wine
<oguncak> yes it does.. but not for thisa product
<Buxnaman> actionparsnip: it's not in wine it's made for linux
<oguncak> i run sudo lshw
<apanda> !binarydriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oguncak> and many info came out
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: awesome then :)
<apanda> actionparsnip so if i install the driver "manually" i should get a different result and maybe help?
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: you can read to find ythe product line relating to the device and websearch it
<Buxnaman> actionparsnip: i taught so too but that still doesn't solve my problem
<csaba> dhcpclient returns a lot of DHCPDISCOVER messages, but still no network...
<actionparsnip> Apanda: the driver is part of a standard install, you may need a newer xorg from the edgers ppa or to formulate an xorg.conf file
<csaba> no DHCPOFERS received
<csaba> now what?
<oguncak> it says philips semiconductors saa7133/7135 etc.. but i already installed this driver over mercurial.. nothing changed :((
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: is there a command line option for the launcher like: heroes --fullscreen
<actionparsnip> Csaba: did you websearch for you nic's id in the lshw output?
<apanda> actionparsnip for the older ati cards i need exactly an old xorg version, which is why i'm running 8.04 :) well i think i'll try the manual install now or the package manager again
<Buxnaman> actionparsnip: tried it and nothing
<kali1>  i installed kubuntu  desktop but when i change my session i did not get it as i expected
<csaba> actionparsnip: my network card worked fine 5 minutes ago, then I uninstalled something and it doesn't work anymore... it's not a hw problem
<quietone> plitter: the name of the application, from /home/mydir i did <find . -name rhythmbox -print>.  have a look at ~/.config as well.
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: does it have a readme or man page?
<oguncak> > it says philips semiconductors saa7133/7135 etc.. but i already installed this driver over mercurial.. nothing changed :((
<kali1> there was only terminal window when i change my session from gdm to kde
<actionparsnip> Csaba: what did you uninstall?
<Dr_Willis> Buxnaman:  try heros --help
<csaba> python
<kali1> there was only terminal window when i change my session from gdm to kde
<actionparsnip> Oguncak: then websearch a different way to install the driver as what you have used hasn't worked
<kali1> there was only terminal window when i change my session from gdm to kde
<actionparsnip> Kali1: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<actionparsnip> !repeat | kali1
<ubottu> kali1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<oguncak> thank you. but i've been making a websearch for 1 month as now i need some further guidance!!!!!
<Buxnaman> actionparsnip: it says -f or --fullscreen but it just runs it windowed
<actionparsnip> Csaba: might have to reinstall python. A tonne of stuff uses it
<csaba> actionparsnip: I can't because I don't have internet
<csaba> anyways, going to use a livecd to fix this...
<actionparsnip> !offline | csaba
<ubottu> csaba: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: then its an issue with the game afaics
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: is it a known issue
<plitter> quietone: i dont have the ~/.config
<actionparsnip> Buxnaman: set the res higher in the game when you start it with the -f option
<kali1> my laptop can show resolution up to 1280x.. but in ubuntu it is showing only upto 800x600
<SuperPhone> whats ubuntoo?
<Buxnaman> actionparsnip: never mind that i will solve that later i have more important problem when i try to run .bin file it says it cannot execute it is this maybe .iso like file and how am i suppost to mount it? hope i was clear enough ... HEROES i know but i have patch which i cannnot install with error: "Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory Error in check sums 650803480 1999548749"
<kali1> my laptop can show resolution up to 1280x.. but in ubuntu it is showing only upto 800x600
<Dr_Willis> kali1:  for many of my laptops i have to insrtall the proper restircted drivers to get the proper res settings
<SuperPhone> 800x600? do not want
<Buxnaman> kalil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html check there
<kali1> Dr_Willis: how do i do that
<Dr_Willis> kali1:  use the hardware-drivers tool in the menus
<quietone> plitter: the . directories are hidden. In nautilus, look under View and check show hidden files. In a terminal use 'ls -la'
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia | kali1
<ubottu> kali1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Buxnaman> kalil: read after step 3 there is guide for manual setting resolution
<buckfast> Hi. I installed linux after win7 partition, with a boot loader, however the boot loader doesnt start. It just directly boots win7
<kali1> ubottu: i have sis graphic card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<csaba> how to add cdrom to the list of sources in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<csaba> I've tried deb cdrom
<and1k> csaba. Look in software sources.
<Buxnaman> how to mount ,bin file?
<Buxnaman> how to mount ,bin file? i mean like virtual cd or sth i know for .iso but i need to mount .bin
<rww> csaba: apt-cdrom
<Dr_Willis> Buxnaman:  if its a cd image file. Theres the fuseiso and fuseiso9660 tools that can mount them. or you can convert a cue/bin to iso with the bchunk tool I think then mount the isu
<Dr_Willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<csaba> thanks
<Buxnaman> Dr_Willis: tnx
<Riverthief> Sup people
<mrp> how do i install svn?
<Riverthief> Anyone play freecol?
<themw> Hi guys. I've a question towards WLAN connection
<Riverthief> I can't connect to the meta server to get the list
<archboxman> apt-get install svn
<Buxnaman> Dr_Willis: i have downloaded it (iso.... ) via apt-get and it's installed but i'm not sure how to mount bin i cannot even find program (tried search in home folder)
<themw> Wlan connects at bootup, but sometimes I only unknown hosts. A manual run of dhclient with sudo solves this. Has somebody this problem, too?
<themw> or can I run it automatically
<jota> HI, I'M FROM BRASIL
<themw> now a script does a "ping" and "seds" it
<jota> I NEW USER OF SISTENS OPEN
<ziroday> Hi, I'm looking for a backup solution where I can make an image of my current computer onto my thumbdrive, and then later simply re-insert the thumbdrive, boot up and copy it all back. Is something like that possible?
<ziroday> themw: yeah, but then how do I restore the image?
<xover> what is 'deb-pkg'?
<ziroday> themw: how does the restore process work? Does it require me to still reinstall ubuntu or does it have a liveusb version?
<themw> ziroday: you can use a live distri like ubuntu or knoppix
<MegaHerz|wrk> Hi all. Evolution problem - new messages are not shown in Inbox anymore starting from yesterday. I contacted to system administrator and he checked that messages are really downloaded from server. What could be the problem?
<ziroday> themw: right, but then I'd have to burn another cd. I'd prefer if my backup image and the live system were all on one hard drive. Is that possible?
<buckfast> Why isnt my boot loader showing up
<themw> there you need a linux that is bootable from thumb-drive
<Quan-Time> xover: its a package specifically designed for debian, or its variants (such as ubuntu)
<mrp> apt-get install svn doesn't wprk
<ziroday> themw: right...but Ubuntu does not ship with partimage by default does it?
<archboxman> mrp what is svn???
<themw> i don't know
<ziroday> mrp: sudo apt-get install subversion :)
<xover> Quan-Time: is it a term for a debian package?
<themw> a use the image of knoppix
<mrp> ziroday: ta :D
<ziroday> mrp: (also apt-cache search foo is really helpful)
<archboxman> mrp: yes you have to spell...
<ziroday> themw: hmm and will that overwrite the image file in any way?
<mrp> archboxman: svn is the command
<xover> Quan-Time: does 'rpm-pkg' a term for an RPM package or is this the name of a tool/
<mrp> i didn't think about it too much...
<themw> ziroday: this will overwrite an old imagefile, that has the same name you give the new one
<Quan-Time> xover: rpm -
<Quan-Time> xover: rpm - redhat / fedora
<ziroday> themw: right...
<Quan-Time> its their style package
<themw> ziroday: but you can script this by youself, since partimage is an GUI for DD
<archboxman> mrp apt-cache search by file name not everything is that clear
<xover> Quan-Time: I know the difference, I just need to know what 'deb-pkg' and 'rpm-pkg' mean semantically!?
<apanda> i've now installed the drivers for my ati 9600 on 8.04 from the hardware drivers menu and if I log in my screen blanks, i also cant login into gnome failsafe and i'm only on the console now. from the Xorg log I think the driver has loaded properly
<themw> ziroday: if you need a really small bootable system script partimage youself, using dd, tar and gzip
<xover> Quan-Time: Are they just terms, I havent heard it before
<Gangrel> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Quan-Time> xover: oh.. sorry.. they are "pre compiled" packages.. if you get source, you compile it for your distro.. so it builds all the packages it needs.. a distro specific package, has everythnig you want done already.
<ziroday> themw: okay, I have a (fair) understanding of how to do that, however I was looking for something more shrink-wrapped. No worries, thanks!
<Buxnaman> i tried to install program and while ./configure it give me error No package 'glib-2.0' found . I have newer version of glib what should i do?
<xover> Quan-Time: I just realised they are 'targets for the make utility for creating packages'
<themw> ziroday: no problem, good luck!
<Quan-Time> xover: im not sure, but i THINK deb will work on fedora, but rpm WONT work on ubuntu.. but im not certain of that.. so someone else should really comment
<xover> Quan-Time: its the other way around, i have installed rpms on ubunut
<Pici> !alien | Quan-Time
<ubottu> Quan-Time: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Quan-Time> xover: gotcha...
<Quan-Time> Pici: oh cool, didnt know that
<archboxman> !fedora]
<archboxman> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<erikvold> hello, I'm green to ubuntu, and I've got a weird issue
<erikvold> I am the administrator, but I don't have permission to commands like chown, and mkdir
<archboxman> xover: there has to be a fedora channel here... you might want to ask them???
<erikvold> I have to sudo every command
<Pici> erikvold: Thats normal.
<erikvold> how can I fix this?
<erikvold> I'm tryng to install gitolite and it's crashing because of this
<erikvold> it needs access to mkdir
<Pici> erikvold: If you need to use sudo for long periods of time, use sudo -i, and you'll get a root prompt.
<erikvold> and git clone
<Pici> erikvold: So, run its installer (or whatever) with sudo.
<Johnny1> Whenever I plug in one of my usb devices, It doesn't show up. Please help me!
<erikvold> when I sudo tho I think that the root's rsa key is being used which is missing it up
<xover> Quan-Time: cheers
<erikvold> because the root's home directory is used instead of my user's
<Pici> erikvold: sudo -i will use root's environment
<Pici> erikvold: sudo -s will use your user's environment
<archboxman> erikvold: you could add your self to the root group...
<archboxman> erikvold: or us su instead of sudo
<Ayla> hello
<Ayla> I'm having random freeze under karmic 9.10
<exalt> hello any macusers inhere>?
<Quan-Time> get a heater :)
<Ayla> on my /var/log/syslog file : "Feb  3 13:53:20 cerebro kernel: [   90.820058] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -182244879 ns)"
<Myrtti> Quan-Time: helpful answers build up your personal karma :-(
<osfameron> morning
<Ayla> do somebody know how to fix this ?
<Quan-Time> Myrtti: im over flowing with karma :)
<Quan-Time> Ayla: overclocked cpu ?
<archboxman> Ayla: what kind of video card do you have??
<summer10> na schön wieso nimm synaptic nicht wieder alles wenn ich was wieder entfernen will vorhin zum test xubuntu-desktop installiert des hat sich ziemlich verbacken alles will ich es wieder entfernen nimmt er des gedöns aber nicht wieder alles weg
<Pici> !de | summer10
<ubottu> summer10: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<archboxman> Ayla: better yet do a htop and see what process is eating up cpu
<indus> Quan-Time, hello
<Ayla> Quan-Time: not overclocked
<exalt> is this possible when ubuntu on a mac : The transport of small particles under the influence of an electric charge; The separation of ions of isotopes by this method
<pepperspray> Shit this
<Ayla> archboxman: nvidia 8400GS, and no process eating the CPU
<indus> !
<osfameron> I have a AzureWave wifi dongle that isn't listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported (AW-GU210) -- what's the best way to check if it works before opening it and not being able to take back to shop... ?
<osfameron> (works with ubuntu I mean :-)
<Ayla> archboxman: the mouse stops to work, and I'm unable to plug it again, the kernel does not detect it
<xfact> What is the relation of Ubuntu with workswithu.com?
<archboxman> Ayla: that card overheating in the nvidia server or set for to low of a tempeture???
<Quan-Time> Ayla: umm... is it a desktop ? weird as it sounds, blocked coolers can cause overheat issues, and cause lockups / freeze / reboots.
<indus> xfact, nothing
<Ayla> same with every USB thing I plug
<apanda> i've now installed the drivers for my ati 9600 on 8.04 from the hardware drivers menu and if I log in my screen blanks, i also cant login into gnome failsafe and i'm only on the console now so i would have a hard time reading webpages. from the Xorg log I think the driver has loaded properly and i guess its somehow trying to set a wrong monitor mode or something
<llutz> xfact: http://www.workswithu.com/our-mission/
<xfact> indus, that means it has relation!
<Ayla> Quan-Time, archboxman : there's no overheat
<indus> its independent and this is advertising
<archboxman> ayla specs on computer terminal uname -a
<Ayla> archboxman: "Linux cerebro 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 17:01:44 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<valvoja> test
<indus> Quan-Time, YOU remember me? i helped ruin your system one day or maybe 2 days
<valvoja> is #ltsp channel messed up somehow? I can't write anything there?
<archboxman> need ram, cpu, hard drive info
<Gangrel> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Myrtti> valvoja: chances are you need to be registered to talk there
<archboxman> Ayla: need ram, cpu, hard drive info
<Myrtti> !register > valvoja
<ubottu> valvoja, please see my private message
<Buxnaman> valvoja: perhaps you should register your nick and than you can talk
<damjanzg> I got some questions about wireless in ubuntu. What does it mean a Link Quality of 42/70 ?
<Quan-Time> indus: umm. sure. why not !
<indus> hi
<Quan-Time> yo
<indus> probably you dont remember
<indus> nvm
<Quan-Time> ruin my system ? nope.. i tried to help someone fix theirs... cmp ?
<indus> Quan-Time, was jokin, but i did help
<Quan-Time> indus: awesome.. cheers :)
<Ayla> archboxman: 1Gb RAM, 1,8GHz Sempron 3200+ single-core, HDD 80Gb SATA, HDD 120Gb PATA
<archboxman> Ayla: gnome or kde???
<archboxman> Ayla: dual boot with windows??? yes no
<apanda> how can i set my monitor to use for example 1024*768 @ 100hz in the xorg.conf? i think a wrong resolution might be the reason i get a blank screen after logging in to gnome
<indus> apanda, need to manually eidt then
<indus> apanda, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ayla> archboxman: gnome, dual-boot with XP
<archboxman> Ayla: how much free space on ubuntu drive???
<rev087> hi...has anybody ever faced an issue where both Ctrl keys in the keyboard simply won't work?
<rev087> I'm running Ubuntu Karmic, by the way
<indus> apanda, you could try running the ati config tool and setting monitors there
<indus> apanda, run the catalyst control center admin and change it
<apanda> indus: thanks for trying to help but i cant get into gnome, only console
<indus> apanda, aah ok ,then manualy need to edit sudo nano /etc/////////////
<isai> no inglis
<indus> !hi | isai
<ubottu> isai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<apanda> indus ah wait aticonfig has resolution parameters, i'll try that :)
<indus> apanda, yes it does
<archboxman> apanda: type gdm after login ;)
<indus> apanda, dont add too much Hz to monitor
<indus> apanda, the aticonfig - i you have run?
<indus> apanda, wait i get a link
<indus> apanda, its aticonfig --initial i think
<Ayla> archboxman: enough
<exalt> any apple  users?
<Ayla> ~1Gb left on /
<apanda> indus: yes i did that, the initial says it had nothing to do
<indus> apanda, do this aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<schworak> Tryint to install ubuntu 9 32bit and it locks up on the pretty color screen with no user prompts or anything. Mouse still moves though
<schworak> Any ideas?
<apanda> archboxman: gdm says its already running. indus thanks already done ;)
<indus> apanda, that should add some intitial entries, then trythe manual edit
<archboxman> Ayla: not good 1 gig of free space on drive is what your telling me...
<indus> okk
<indus> apanda, so it works now?
<Ayla> archboxman: okay, the mouse stopped to work right now
<archboxman> apanda: you need to find the model of graphics card and apt-get install ati??? not sure if that will work
<indus> archboxman, thats the open source driver, he is using fglrx
<erikvold> so sudo -s, sudo -i, and sudo -s -u erikvold all did not help
<xover> when i connect to a server using SSH which profile file is read?
<erikvold> with sudo -s I still get permission denied for mkdir
<jak> olaaaa
<archboxman> Ayla: don't care about mouse when was the last time you updated cmos chip??? have this problem in windows????
<rev087> I've found some forum threads about issues with the Ctrl key, but none of them provided solutions
<researcher1> H laser jet 12 plus is not able to print any document. What can I do
<apanda> archboxman i guess it wont, only installable ati* is atitvout :) indus: i'll retry the login now, i hope it wont hang again ;)
<Myrtti> !es | jak
<ubottu> jak: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jak> k???
<Ayla> CMOS chip never updated. And no problem with windows
<indus> apanda, good lucks
<jak> olaaa
<Ayla> archboxman: btw on dmesg I got the "TSC clock unstable" message
<indus> jak, adios amigos
<indus> Ayla, thats normal ,
<jak> por kiien
<Myrtti> indus: thanks for encouraging him.
<indus> oh
<jak> olaaa
<Ayla> indus, normal ?
<indus> Ayla, yes its the power save feature changing cpu freq
<indus> Ayla, a small bug but not important
<nOStahl> hey guys, i accedentaly deleted the  wifi and power notifications off my top bar, how do i get those back
<Ayla> indus: it is important, because that's this small bug that crashes my computer
<indus> Ayla, how can you say ?
<nOStahl> im on karmic koala
<erikvold> Pici: sudo -s didn't work, the ssh pubkey access is using the root's ~ directory
<Ayla> indus: because it appeard on dmesg at the same time my mouse stopped,
<Ayla> indus: and because I'm not the first to get that problem x_x
<indus> Myrtti, how do i know that person is just wasting time here, i just greeted him
<indus> nvm move on
<indus> Ayla, that message happens for a lot of people has nothing to do with mouse
<indus> Ayla, dmesg says  a lot of things, those are not necessarily problems
<Ujjain> My degraded raid array shows big problems. How can this be? One drive is already disconnected. Is the other drive broken too??
<indus> Ayla, ok nvm, what is the problem you face btw
 * indus scrolls up
<nOStahl> hey guys, i accidentaly deleted the wifi and power notification applets in karmic koala i cant figure out how to get them back
<xover> Ujjain: are you using usb devices?
<indus> nOStahl, right click >add to panel and add it
<archboxman> indus: yes it can cause problems... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190414
<xover> nOStahl: right click and add to panel
<Ayla> indus: my problem is that after a random time using my comp, the mouse stops to work, and new USB devices are not recognized
<indus> nOStahl, for wifi its different
<nOStahl> there isnt a power applet in the add to panel
<archboxman> Ayla: READ THIS https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190414
<indus> Ayla, system specs? ubuntu version ? graphics chip?
<Ayla> archboxman: I'd love to, but I can't use my mouse xD
<indus> Ayla, hehe
<researcher1> Hp laser jet 12 plus is not able to print any document. What can I do
<indus> Ayla, possible with keyboard i think
<indus> nvm i too dont know
<nachox> what could make ls stall when listing the directories in my home dir?
<indus> Ayla, ok in bios can you see if anything
<indus> even though that bug report is fix released and not related to you
<nOStahl> i dont see a power applet in the add to panel area
<erikvold> is there anyway to give my user permission to mkdir?
<Ayla> indus: I can't change the "clocksource" option, I have only one available
<archboxman> This bug happens on a Dell inspiron 9300 laptop at boot with ubuntu Hardy Alpha 4, linux-image-2.6.24-7-generic (i386).
<archboxman> At boot, I get a 10 seconds with usplash bar going left to right and right to left, freezing. When I start the computer without usplash, I saw that the boot process abnormally stops for 10 seconds on these two ata1 and ata2 outputs :
<archboxman> [ 32.938344] scsi1 : ata_piix
<archboxman> [ 32.939068] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14
<archboxman> [ 32.939119] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15
<archboxman> [ 33.081820] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -26289008726 ns)
<indus> Ayla, trust me, its not that problem you have
<Ayla> indus: okay, what's your guess ?
<indus> Ayla, i aksed you some question ,just read a little above :)
<indus> specs, version et
<indus> c
<petsounds> nOStahl, indicator applet session
<Ayla> indus: ah, I through I answered, sorry
<nOStahl> indiicator applet session is the logout/change user/ restart shutdown one
<Ayla> indus: sempron 3200+ (single core) with 1Gb RAM, karmic x86_64, nvidia 8400GS with latest official drivers
<nOStahl> i need the battery monitor power one
<indus> nOStahl, for the wifi thingy (nm-applet) ,just restart system and see
<nOStahl> i've restarted the system dosnt come back
<petsounds> !resetpanels > nOStahl
<ubottu> nOStahl, please see my private message
<archboxman> Ayla: you replace the mouse see what happens IRQ stands for interupt request... if the cpu gets an interupt or jumps the process then mouse doesn't work .. try a usb mouse???
<indus> nOStahl, ok go to termina, and type nm-applet
<Ayla> archboxman: it's a USB mouse
<indus> nOStahl, if it says already running, kill it from system monitor
<indus> Ayla, only mouse doesnt work or system freezes?
<Ayla> archboxman: and the mouse works perfectly
<indus> Ayla, always when you plug in something , do a dmesg | tail
<rev087> Both my Ctrl keys are not working in Ubuntu Karmic, has anyone experienced that before?
<nOStahl> there we go ty guys
<indus> Ayla, also use the rear usb to double check
<nOStahl> did this gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<archboxman> Ayla: put your hand in the back of the computer is the power supply getting unusually hot???
<Ayla> indus: both :) the mouse does not work, the keyboard does, but I can't plug anything, it won't be recognized
<nOStahl> fixed it
<Ayla> indus: it won't be recognized, ie. dmesg tells absolutely nothing when I plug something on USB
<indus> Ayla, what device u plug? can you do it now and check dmesg
<Ayla> archboxman: no
<indus> Ayla, the usb is gone nuts then , tried all usb ports? maybe the device is dead?
<jtholmes> anyone have any good experiences with toshiba satellite w/linksys WPC54G wireless card in 9.10
<indus> Ayla, what mouse is this?
<Ayla> indus: I plug the mouse, a USB key, my USB DVB thing, and nothing is recognized
<Ayla> indus: on all USB ports
<indus> Ayla, ok , what motherboard is  this
<Ayla> indus: and the device is not dead, as it will work good on reboot
<Ayla> indus: about the mobo, I don't know :/
<indus> Ayla, work good on reboot????
<Ayla> indus: yes, it works perfect if I reboot, but it will hang after a random time
<indus> Ayla, hmm without any dmesg its difficult to say now, only probability is , usb connectors
<archboxman> Ayla: if that is the case do you have a usb memory stick and will it recongize you pulling it in???
<indus> Ayla, how many usb you have i mean connectors
<zl0> please help me configure pptpd google and $ man ca not help me =(((
<zl0> can help me ?
<indus> Ayla, is thi ubuntu 9.10?
<Ayla> indus: 6 connectors, and yes karmic
<Ayla> archboxman: no, it does not work
<zl0> help me configure pptpd
<indus> Ayla, seems like a bug ,you file one maybe
<Ayla> indus: I have something strange on dmesg
<indus> Ayla,excellent
<indus> Ayla, tell mew hat
<Ayla> indus: but it's quite hard to copy it without a mouse…
<Geekpirat> Hi everybuddy. I would like to let a bashscript configure my crontab jobs. But I can't figure out how to get the entry in there.
<indus> Ayla, aah you can pasbinit i think
<archboxman> Ayla: your telling me if you plug in a usb stick it will not find it after removing the mouse???
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ayla> indus: INFO: task khubd:19 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<Ayla> then it displays the call trace
<indus> Ayla, wow
<Sasha> Hi, I'm a totally hot girl and my keyboard's Ctrl keys are not working in Ubuntu Karmic, any hints? XD
<Myrtti> Sasha: fail
<Ayla> archboxman: no, it will find it ; it will fail only if the mouse is blocked
<zl0> russian ?
<indus> Ayla, is a kernel bug i see
<Sasha> well, I tried a female name after failed attempts before haha
<Ayla> archboxman: before the crash, I can plug and unplug the mouse, it will work flawlessly
<zl0> русские есть ?
<Ayla> indus: it's a known kernel bug ?
<Myrtti> !ru | zl0
<Sasha> no, i'm not russian, sorry zl0
<ubottu> zl0: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<indus> Ayla, is this a laptop ,? tell me more
<zl0> ok senks
<Ayla> indus: I've that bug since jaunty and kernel 2.6.28, now I'm using 2.6.31 and it's still there
<Ayla> indus: desktop PC
<archboxman> indus: told you that report was right about the kernel linux-image-2.6.24-7-generic (i386).
<indus> Ayla, seems specific to your hardware, same pc i guess for all versions
<indus> archboxman, not that one , i have that tsc unstable too ,
<indus> archboxman, wait hold
<Ayla> indus: it was working very good under intrepid
<indus> i found something
<indus> Ayla, archboxman https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/460857
<neitcho> how do I include the mousepointer in a screenshot?
<Geekpirat> I would like to let a bashscript configure my crontab jobs. But I can't figure out how to get the entry in the cron file. anyone?
<ikonia> Geekpirat: crontab should be configured manually
<th0r> Geekpirat, have the script generate a text file of the crontab entries and then end the script by invoking crontab to load the text file
<ikonia> Geekpirat: other than that, pipe the output of your script to the users cron file
<archboxman> indus: see trying to push out updates to fast is ubuntu that is why I use archlinux... Really ubuntu needs to push back so of the release dates for a more stable kernel
<Ayla> indus: I use 2.6.31-17-generic, this bug is not fixed ?
<indus> Ayla, says no there doesnt it
<indus> no i guess
<ubuntu> hi all
<indus> iam not sure
<Geekpirat> ikonia: I tried this. Someway wrong I guess. I will try it once more. Thx
<indus> Ayla, i have some advice now, go to #ubuntu-bugs and someone will help out , but first please please file a lauchpad bug or subscribe to existing one
<Geekpirat> th0r: Thx. Will try that too.
<indus> Ayla, file with ubuntu-bug -p linux
<Ayla> indus: I'm not sure my mouse have a FTDI chip
<th0r> Geekpirat, even when I configure cron manually I use a text file and then load it with crontab....easier to maintain
<Ayla> indus: I tried a lsusb, and a new zombie is born x_x
<ascheel> problem regarding mouse-clicking in Karmic 9.10, multiple PCs.  My laptop was an upgrade 9.04 to 9.10.  My desktop was a fresh 9.10 installation.  Both PCs, I frequently have a problem where my clicks register in the wrong window.  If I try and resize, maximize, minimize, close, or drag the title bar, another window (usually the one I was just previously using) is affected instead and sometimes moves to the location of my mouse.  Anybody else seen t
<aaronfc> Hello! :) I boutght a new Hard Disk (SATA). I installed it and I checked reading velocity with "hdparm -t /dev/sdb" ... It shows 82Mb/s ... ¿Is it normal ? :S  !! :) Thanks in advance
<indus> Ayla, forget the mouse,you will find some really good folks at that channel , i solved my problem in 1 day after asking here for a year :)
<indus> i mean tech guys
<ascheel> aaronfc: what speed is the drive?
<ikonia> aaronfc: depends on the hardware support and the drives abilities
<indus> Ayla, sorry channel is #ubuntu-kernel
<indus> Ayla, not bugs
<Ayla> indus: okay got it
<Geekpirat> th0r: Where can I find a reference to let crontab load the text file. Did I overlooked it in the man pages?!
<aaronfc> how can I know this info ?
<indus> Ayla, because they are working on the kernel , they can sure help just be polite :)
<ikonia> aaronfc: if you don't know - just assume the disk is fine unless you having a problem
<th0r> Geekpirat, I just found it in 'man crontab'...checked now before speaking <smile>
<Ayla> indus: I can't write to that channel :s
<ikonia> aaronfc: if it was important I assume you'd have researched it before you bought it
<th0r> Geekpirat, 'crontab <filename>
<aaronfc> I feel its slowl as the old one I have, and I think both should be faster
<nachox> would anyone please give me the default groups the initial ubuntu user belongs to?
<aaronfc> let me check what speed it has and I tell you :) hand in there! :)
<archboxman> Ayla: did you register your nickname???
<aaronfc> *hang
<indus> Ayla, please register
<ikonia> aaronfc: I doubt that, what makes you feel it's slow ?
<alexxio> hi, can you please post a guide for installing ubuntu via the iso downloaded on windows?
<Geekpirat> th0r: Argh. Too easy. Missunderstood this. I thought i could put a script in there to run...thank you...
<ikonia> !install | alexxio
<ubottu> alexxio: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<alexxio> ok
<alexxio> thanks
<archboxman> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<aaronfc> I feel Ubuntu 9.10 slow and I think it might be something wrong with hd
<ikonia> aaronfc: I doubt that very much unless you are doing heavy reads and writes
<M3TVF> anyone recommend a Software Defined Radio program for Ubuntu
<ikonia> aaronfc: what makes you think it's the hard disk ?
<indus> Ayla, i told you , file bug report first
<Ayla> indus: yep
<ascheel> M3TVF: software defined radio station?  Try Amarok.  It can play last.fm and a few others
<aaronfc> *-) ... it's a feeling :P
<indus> Ayla, and good luck :)
<M3TVF> many thanks asheel
<ikonia> aaronfc: a feeling is not an aceptable debugging method
<aaronfc> I googled a while and I see people getting 1000-3000Mb/s of reading, and I get only 80MB... I think it is problematic
<JavaOops> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER JavaOops eakboyuyvadv
<JavaOops> whoops
<ascheel> JavaOops: you might want to change your password
<archboxman> ascheel: tried amarok and can't get the last.fm to connect???
<M3TVF> Has anybody managed to get Ham Radio Deluxe running in Wine
<ascheel> archboxman: then ask #amarok what you're doing wrong
<aaronfc> The HD is this: HD SATA300 500GB 7200 16MB SAMSUNG
<amigojapan> hi, howcome I cant kill this process?
<archboxman> ascheel: is there a manual I can read about this
<JavaOops> ascheel good thing that was only the verify passwd that freenode sent me
<amigojapan> a@saasapprtore:~$ sudo kill 20206
<amigojapan> a@saasapprtore:~$ ps -u amigojapan
<amigojapan>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<amigojapan> 20206 pts/8    00:00:00 bash
<FloodBot1> amigojapan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ascheel> JavaOops: :)
<ikonia> aaronfc: my laptop is 58mb per second, so I doubt that is a problem
<ikonia> aaronfc: my laptop performs very well with a disk running at that speed
<archboxman> M3TVF: are you a Ham Radio Operator???
<ascheel> aaronfc: what command did you use again?
<JavaOops> ascheel been doint irc of years and run a server inside my company
<M3TVF> Yes I am
<aaronfc> I used "hdparm -t /dev/sdb"
<archboxman> M3TVF: Thank you for all your hard work Use to be a telecommincations Specialist in the US Coast Guard and we would connect to Ham Operators to call home for christmas thank yuo for offering a great service :)
<M3TVF> No probs, you are very welcome
<ascheel> aaronfc: I'm getting 123 MB/sec.  Your 80 is a tiny bit slower, but it's not a catastrophy.  Any number of factors can be that determining factor
<aaronfc> ok, then I suppose is normal :)
<aaronfc> thanks you both (ascheel and ikonia) :)
<aaronfc> ikonia++
<ascheel> on my other desktop, I'm getting 61.11 MB/sec.  That actually DOES bother me especially since they're identical hard drives.  :)
<aaronfc> ok, ok :) I'm now more relaxed :P
<eddym> hi guys trying to use a printer
<archboxman> got to run have fun :)
<eddym> on a windows xp how can i do this?
<M3TVF> 73's
<aaronfc> can you help me a little more ? :P I dont know how to organise my space in partitions
<eddym> on the printers tab there is nothing there
<ascheel> aaronfc: what do you mean?
<valie> ???
<aaronfc> I mean, if I make partition for / and /home in different hard disks, it will be slower than if I make both in the same hard disk ?
<ascheel> eddym: this isn't the windows chat, sorry.
<ascheel> aaronfc: no they wont' be slower.  If anything, it'll be faster.
<aaronfc> I have an old 200Gb and a new 500Gb, and I don't know how to organise data (I've WinXP and Ubuntu)
<aaronfc> faster if I put it in different ?
<M3TVF> Easy, dump the XP
<aaronfc> jajaja
<eddym> let me rephrase what i said ... im using my ubuntu laptop and my other computer is windows xp with a printer (shared printer)  how can i use my ubuntu laptop to print
<acura> Old data goes to old disk and new data goes to new disk ;)
<ascheel> aaronfc: yes provided the data you use is on another drive and the primary OS is on the first one.
<eddym> acura are phat cards
<ascheel> eddym: go to printers, click add a printer, see if it recognizes your printer right off the bat
<eddym> ascheel, says no
<aaronfc> ok, then what its better is that I make SO partitions (for windowsXP and ubuntu in first drive) and other data (like /home) in the second one :) ... ¿ what about swap ?
<aaronfc> (sorry my bad english, im spanish :$)
<ascheel> eddym: that was one of the biggest things that impressed me with Ubuntu.  At work, I immediately list about 20 printers to choose from.  Won't find that in Windows.
<eddym> ascheel, maybe i need to reboot the pc and laptop
<rev087> Both my Ctrl keys are not working in Ubuntu Karmic, has anyone ever experienced that issue?
<ascheel> eddym: this is linux.  You don't need to reboot.
<ascheel> eddym: sorry, I don't know how to access the printer over a Windows share, never done it.  I'm sure it's easily done, I just don't know how
<rev087> I've used the keyboard layout options to use Caps Lock as a Ctrl...but it is annoying nonetheless
<aaronfc> ascheel: did you read me ? :)
<ascheel> eddym: go into the printer set up, add a printer, then at the bottom choose "Windows printer via SAMBA"
<ascheel> aaronfc: no I didn't.  what did you say?
<aaronfc> ascheel: ok, then what its better is that I make SO partitions (for windowsXP and ubuntu in first drive) and other data (like /home) in the second one :) ... ¿ what about swap ? (Sorry my bad english im spanish)
<Raulillo> hola que tal
<aaronfc> Hola
<Raulillo> quien eres
<aaronfc> xD creo que de los pocos españoles que estamos por aqui :P
<ascheel> not sure about swap space.  It may be required to be on the primary drive, but I don't know that.  Not a question I can answer
<hasebh2O> ok i have some lags here and there when it comes to effects on my laptop i have ubuntu remix and nvidia 9600M GT
<ascheel> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Raulillo> de que cole eres
<nathy> alguem fala portugues?
<kuba_> hi :D
<aaronfc> ascheel: ok, very thanks to you :)
<Raulillo> ;)
<hasebh2O> any idea how to fix lags ?
<hasebh2O> i have 4gb ram
<aaronfc> bye
<Raulillo> en castellano
<sebsebseb> hi
<rev087> nathy: /join #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt
<rev087> brasil e portugal respectivamente
<Raulillo> hola
<ascheel> !es | Raulillo
<ubottu> Raulillo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nathy> #ubuntu-br, mas nem sei usar
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Raulillo> como esta
<rev087> é só digitar /join #ubuntu-br
<nathy> hum
<Raulillo> XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXXDXDDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD
<nathy> eu é que eu vim aqui para poder baixar uns mangas
<Myrtti> nathy: please, English
<erUSUL> !br | nathy
<ubottu> nathy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jfdshgsdd> pliiz help mee http://www.lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139749479 come on this site
<rev087> he/she doesn't speak english, or is making fun of the people here...I've pointed the portuguese channel for him/her but she ignored
<sirMajid> hi, I have a problem with kdevelop, can anybody help???
<salvachn> sirMajid: what ails your kdevelop project ? :P
<nathy> ok
<piotr_> ty
<piotr_> ziom to jesteś ziom
<sirMajid> salvachn, I need to set a file as the argument to run the executive generated after compilation of my program
<Myrtti> !pl | piotr_
<ubottu> piotr_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Geekpirat> th0r: Script runs Cronjob now as I wanted it. Thank you.
<rev087> Both my Ctrl keys are not working in Ubuntu Karmic (I have the right keyboard layout selected...it was working before). I've used the Keyboard Layout Options to use caps lock as a ctrl key, but it's not a descent solution...does anybody have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<sirMajid> salvachn, and kdevelop keeps on saying: "Config:: Impossible to open the file [./cmp.conf]"
<sirMajid> salvachn, I know that the file exists
<salvachn> sirMajid: I'll boot kde n give it a try
<salvachn> change permissions maybe?
<sirMajid> salvachn, I have set the permission to 777, still no luck
<simplexio> sirMajid: file permission, if there really is file or owner of file (and permissions are wrong)
<haseebh2O> im on ubuntu remix,im getting some lags i have 4gb ram and a 512mb graphics
<haseebh2O> anyway to fix it ?
<salvachn> ok. I'm working on one, and it works.
<salvachn> I can pass a file
<sirMajid> simplexio, the command works from terminal, the error is just in kdevelop
<salvachn> I'm running f12 though
<Adnan> hi all
<Adnan> i need help in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Adnan
<ubottu> Adnan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haseebh2O> meh even i needed help
<haseebh2O> no reply yet :(
<sebsebseb> haseebh2O: with what?
<JavaOops> Adnan what is your question?
<haseebh2O> im getting lags on ubuntu remix
<haseebh2O> sebsebseb:
<Adnan> OK ...... i am not able to ping or browse my network via Name when i assign Manual IP to my network card (eth0) while on DHCP it is working fine. i added DNS address in /etc/resolv.conf file also but not working..please help me
<sebsebseb> haseebh2O: when?
<haseebh2O> i have 512mb graphics and 4gb ram
<haseebh2O> from the beginning
<haseebh2O> everything works
<haseebh2O> except those lags
<Akos> uh LOL
<Dr_Willis> haseebh2O:  and you installed the proper drivers for your video card?
<haseebh2O> thats what i cant find
<haseebh2O> its nvidia 9600M GT
<Adnan> someone please respond to my answer
<Dr_Willis> Adnan:  i always edit my /etc/hosts to have teh proper name/ip mapping. saves a lot of hassles.
<haseebh2O> i went to ubuntu software update typed nvidia and it told me to insert my ubuntu cd
<haseebh2O> when i tried downloading the drivers
<Dr_Willis> haseebh2O:  use the hardware-driver tool from the menus?
<Izinucs> Adnan: I had this issue the other day.. when using network manager to change from dhcp to static I wouldn't be connected and couldn't ping.. I found I had to reboot, then switching from dhcp to static would actually work
<Dr_Willis> haseebh2O:  also use synaptic to remove the cdrom as a 'source'
<Adnan> i tried reboot many times
<Izinucs> Adnan: ifup & ifdown didn't help .. sudo services networking restart didn't help.. rebooting helped
<haseebh2O> Dr_Willis:  let me see
<YezYez> I have a Ubuntu Server 9.10 box with 2 NIC and I would like to make it a basic router, can anyone point me to a good guide?
<Adnan> already reboot system many times
<haseebh2O> Dr_Willis:  i got 2 updates
<Dr_Willis> !ics | YezYez
<haseebh2O> from nvidia
<ubottu> YezYez: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Izinucs> Adnan: then something else is going on.. sorry I thought my suggestion would help
<haseebh2O> one 175 and other 186
<haseebh2O> which one should i be downloading ?
<Izinucs> !ics
<Dr_Willis> haseebh2O:  the hardware driver tool lets you activate the specic drivers for a given card. It depends on your card.
<JavaOops> Adnan: did you use the gui to change that from DHCP to static?  Myabe you edited something incorrectly.
<Adnan> hmmm nops thanks for ur time to help me
<YezYez> Dr_Willis: i have tried that guide...it works fine but only for *one* pc! I would like to share internet with multiple pc's
<Dr_Willis> haseebh2O:  try the one that says reccmended.. or try the newest..
<haseebh2O> aaah
<haseebh2O> k
<Adnan> first i tried GUI
<Dr_Willis> YezYez:  check out the ip-masquerading howto.
<jv__> y a t'il des francais dans la salle svp
<YezYez> ok ty Dr_Willis
<mguy> YezYez: Check the configuration of the PC, it should work for 100
<haseebh2O> Dr_Willis:  how can i remove cd from the source in synaptic manager ?
<Dr_Willis> mguy:  thats what i was thinking also... but ive not done ics in ages
<erUSUL> YezYez: the guide should work with as many pc's as there are in the lan
<YezYez> mguy: the configuration is fine i think...al i have to do is enter the ubuntu box' ip as default gateway in the other pc's?
<Dr_Willis> haseebh2O:  using the repository manager feature. or it has its own icon in the admin menu
<Dr_Willis> !repo | haseebh2O
<ubottu> haseebh2O: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Adnan> now i m doing it by confiugure of /etc/network/interfaces file
<mguy> YezYez: If you're using DHCP (And it's properly configured) you will save yourself a lot of work
<Toneloc> .
<ehlim> 小强
<YezYez> mguy: i cannot use dhcp, because the other pc's are servers that reside on static ip's
<haseebh2O> ok im downloading
<haseebh2O> lets see
<Toneloc> how small can the latest ubuntu be trimmed to?
<erUSUL> YezYez: yes and fill the dns servers if needed
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<YezYez> erUSUL: yeah...all i did was enter those 3 lines in iptables, enabled kernel forwarding and configured 1 client and it worked. Soon as the 2nd client got configured there was no ICS anymore...
<Dr_Willis> Toneloc:  i recall some 200mb micro gui edition.. but i dont recall if that was the cd image suize.. or the installed size.
<genii> !hk | ehlim
<ubottu> ehlim: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mguy> Toneloc: How small are you trying to make it?
<luisgmarine> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed but I still can't seem to stream windows video 9 videos, any suggestions?
<zicada> any known issue lately with slow host resolution ?
<Toneloc> thank you ubottu , good bot!
<zicada> its not the network, as windowsboxes are as fast as usual
<Toneloc> As minimal as possible
<zicada> on karmic, it seems hosts arent cached
<zicada> theyre looked up each time a host is accessed
<mguy> Toneloc: Can you be more specific? If you're going for ultra- small, you might want to look at another distribution
<Dr_Willis> Toneloc:  tiny core linux = 10mb+ whatever you add... :)
<Toneloc> yes, i will go with DSL
<Toneloc> Dr_Willis- is that GUI?
<Dr_Willis> Toneloc:  DSL from what ive heard hasent got much development going on with it any more
<Toneloc> surely not
<Dr_Willis> Toneloc:  yes. it has X in the 10mb
<Toneloc> cool :)
<Toneloc> driver support?
<Dr_Willis> It has drivers.. yes...
<DJTachyon> anybody flying continental today or tomorrow?
<Dr_Willis> Toneloc:  wireless kernel modules = another 10mb or so download...
<Izinucs> How do I convert a reciently ripped .m4v video file to .avi.. and will k3b write the .m4v file to a dvd for playback anywhere?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> is it normal for the sudo su command to give full root acces without asking for the root password?
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  i use 'devede' to genreate a 'dvd iso' with menus - i then burn
<unimatrix9> i hope not...
<unimatrix9> :)
<ascheel> unimatrix9: yes if you've just used sudo and entered the password just a short time ago
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix9:  its best to use   sudo -s, not sudo su for JUST that reason
<unimatrix9> ah okey
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<unimatrix9> pff
<Myrtti> unimatrix9: sudo caches the permission for a while. Using sudo su isn't advicable anyway.
<unimatrix9> got a bit scared
<unimatrix9> hehe
<Dr_Willis> sudo has a  few min 'grace' period where it disent ask for the password.
<mguy> Does it make ALL of a users sessions root or just that one
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: thanks.. but will it take the already created file and burn it to dvd?
<Dr_Willis> mguy:  sudo just does it for the current command...
<ascheel> mguy: only the current terminal session
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  you have to have the video files in the proper 'dvd' format for a dvd player to play them.. Devede does that.. and gerneates a dvd ISO file for you to burn along with a dvd menu
<collabra> just that one user account, though,... right? Other users have to be set up to use sudo?
<ascheel> collabra: correct
<Dr_Willis> collabra:  by default just the initial user has sudo rights
<unimatrix9> i was learning the ubuntu certified stuff, from linux professional instutite ,  they have some standard things, and this was one assignment, the strange thing is afcause, we would do it different , as you suggested, maybe using gksu or something like that
<ascheel> collabra: and only until you close that terminal
<collabra> ah
<ascheel> or the grace period lapses
<unimatrix9> gksu && leaves the terminal open for other uses for example
<pochomon> buenos dias!!
<pochomon> :D
<pochomon> hi all
<pochomon> good morning!!
<unimatrix9> i guess over here are more professionals then at the institute, LOL
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: ah.. I used handbreak to rip but it created a .m4v. It use to have an avi option but I don't see that anymore.. thaks
<DJTachyon> bah does nobody travel here ?  Does anybody know anyone flying on continental today or tomorrow?
<Quadrescence> What are the necessary packages in x86-64 Ubuntu in order to fun x86 (32-bit) binaries nicely/correctly?
<Quadrescence> to run*
<ascheel> DJTachyon: that's......  very very offtopic.  What's that got to do with #ubuntu
<anne> wamunazo a rejoint la communauté
<pochomon> alguien habla español aqui?
<freakynl> DJTachyon: doesn't quite look like #travel does it? :P
<ascheel> !es | pochomon
<ubottu> pochomon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<anne> no french only
<_ruben> Quadrescence: ia32-libs would be a good start
<pochomon> ascheel my question no answer in ubuntu-es
<ascheel> pochomon: then you need to speak English in here, bud.
<DJTachyon> freakynl: I was hoping since this was the most populated room
<MTec007> ndiswrapper -l says ssb is alternate driver but its blacklisted. says bcmwl5 is the driver and hardware is present. ubuntu network mgr says no network devices available. blacklisted ssb bcm43xx b43legacy. am i missing something, something i forgot to do?
<researcher1> printer not working in ubuntu karmic koala. any suggestion
<jak> gh
<jak> hg
<jak> hg
<jak> hghggh
<FloodBot1> jak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pochomon> the traslator it is possible?
<ascheel> pochomon: your have passable English.  Try asking your question
<ascheel> wow, my English even sucks apparently.  *sigh*
<Gangrel> can konqueror work on gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  yes. it can. and visa versa
<pochomon> ascheel, How to connect my phone nokia on ubuntu 9.10, and gammu Wammu not detected
<ascheel> pochomon: don't ask me personally, ask the whole room.  ;)  I don't know the answer personally.
<pochomon> The phone search is still ongoing, can not continue.
<Myrtti> pochomon: depends on the phone, what phone do you have?
<Gangrel> !konqueror
<pochomon> nokia 310
<Salz`> Hi there. I have an small problem installing Ubuntu. The Installer didnt show me any partitions to choose, but geparted allows me to edit the device (/dev/sda). Solutions?
<Dr_Willis> pochomon:  for my cell phone and bluetooth - i had to hav the phone initate the 'pairing'  not the pc..  seemed to work better that way
<pochomon> my english is very bad sorry :D
<Myrtti> pochomon: a nokia what?
<pochomon> one second please
<Ratty> Hey, after getting a clean install on my system. I reboot the computer and I am put into grub-rescue mode. I try loading up the normal.mod or linux.mod as directed in the ubnutu grub guide but I get the following "error : the symbol 'grub_term_outputs' disabled not found". Any idea how to solve this?
<mguy> salz: New install? Is there anything on the drive now? What were you expecting to see?
<rudi> Salz', did you choose manual partition?
<gdoteof1> I have a brand new x86 9.10 desktop install on an old dell laptop (inspiron 1300).  The wireless networking doesn't seem to be quite right, it isn't detecting the wireless networks around.  Any ideas?
<Salz`> mguy: after chosing the timezone, i should normaly choose the harddrive to install on. But the installer shows me only an empty list
<Salz`> i created already an empty partition with ext3 on the device.
<Myrtti> researcher1: how do you connect to that printer?
<mguy> gdoteof1: What chipset?
<rudi> Salz' thats wierd, considering you have already partitioned it
<researcher1> i connect printer by usb
<gdoteof1> mguy pentium M does that answer your question?
<Salz`> i can also mount the partition without problems
<mguy> I mean what wireless card is in the laptop
<Salz`> only the installer seems to be unable to "find" it
<Myrtti> researcher1: hp printers are known to be quite reliable on Ubuntu. Are you sure there's ink/paper in your printer?
<researcher1> yes. It works on Windows well
<rudi> Salz' what version of Ubuntu are you attempting to install?
<Salz`> newest
<ubuntu_> x
<ubuntu_> x
<ubuntu_> x
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Salz`> today downloaded and installed
<Pici> ubuntu_: don't do that
<rudi> 9.10?
<rudi> or 10.04?
<Salz`> rm.. burned
<Myrtti> researcher1: what happens if you disconnect the printer from the usb, reconnect it and check what dmesg spits out? to show us the output, you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_> saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> ssa
<ubuntu_> s
<ubuntu_> as
<ubuntu_> as
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> d
<ubuntu_> sa
<mguy> salz: CD or USB?
<Salz`> rudi: about Ubuntu says 9.10 Karmic Koala
<Salz`> mguy cd
<researcher1> im at home the printer is in office. will work as u said n report tommorow
<amoody> Hi
<ascheel> !hi | amoody
<ubottu> amoody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rudi> Salz' ok, so its not an alpha release of Lucid. Thats good. The problem is getting wierd. as mguy asked, are you installing from USB drive or CD?
<Salz`> mguy: i already mentioned it, mounting the partition works very well
<xonesoulx_> sorry close connection
<tamale> Can I get help with Ubuntu 10.4 here?
<Salz`> rudi: cd
<amoody> am dual booting ubuntu karmic & win xp
<mguy> So you can mount it but you can't partition it?
<Salz`> nope. there is an partition on it
<amoody> after reinstalling win xp, grub has been replaced so now i cant go into ubuntu
<Salz`> but the installer is unable to find it -> i'm unable to install on
<tamale> Can I get help with Ubuntu 10.4 here?
<xonesoulx_> ascheel, i am pochomon
<ascheel> k
<amoody> how can i reinstall grub?
<xonesoulx_> ascheel, sorry close connection
<DJones> !lucid | tamale
<ubottu> tamale: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> xonesoulx_: which nokia phone was it again?
<BlueBeep> .
<mguy> So your computer already has windows on it? Are you trying to run side by side or replace
<ascheel> amoody: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-145481.html
<tamale> ty djones
<xonesoulx_> Myrtti, i am pochomon sorry my close connection
<xonesoulx_> my phone is nokia 3120
<Salz`> mguy: no side by side. Just one HDD
<Salz`> mguy: full formated hdd
<ascheel> mguy: they installed Windows after ubuntu was already up and running.  Since Windows has a superiority complex, it thought Grub needed to go away.
<BlueBeep> does ubuntu suuport soft modems?
<Salz`> mguy: partition created with geparted within the live-envirement
<kantxx> hey all.. how do i install the desktop for 9.04? i am using a ubuntu VPS... theres no X
<Dr_Willis> BlueBeep:  some software dialup modems do have linux support.
<rudi> salz' did you reboot?
<xonesoulx_> ascheel, Myrtti  the information in ubuntu englihs is very confiable
<Dr_Willis> kantxx:  install the 'ubuntu-desktop' metapackage
<Salz`> rudi: more then 3 times
<rudi> salz' :/ this is wierd
<xonesoulx_> in ubuntu-es no
<neothecat> i have never had trouble mounting USB drives, but as soon as i plug in my iPod, it says "can't mount, not authorized".  any ideas?  Karmic 64bit...
<Salz`> for me its wired cause geparted has no problem.
<Myrtti> xonesoulx_: that's a s40 phone, isn't it?
<Salz`> just the installer
<kantxx> Dr_Willis: cant fidn package.. i triedi t
<Dr_Willis> kantxx:  then you got somthing odd going on.
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.175 (karmic), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<mguy> Salz`: I don't understand where you are.
<Salz`> never saw this kind of problem anytime befor today
<Dr_Willis> kantxx:  its in the main repo..
<gdoteof1> mguy, how would i go about finding the chipset?
<rudi> Salz' do you have any other distros lying around? that you could maybe check if their installers function?
<Gangrel> how can i remover shomethine i just installed via terminal?
<Salz`> rudi: sorry, no other disk here
<neothecat> actually, i lied.  i can't mount my usb drive either anymore.  it worked fine yesterday ?!?!?!?!?
<kantxx> Dr_Willis: whats the line look like in your sources? mine has " restricted"
<Myrtti> Gangrel: depends on the method you used to install
<xonesoulx_> Myrtti, yes is the fone
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and I'm receiving an error message in fglrxinfo and glxinfo, but it isn't crashing anymore
<Dr_Willis> kantxx:  its in 'main' so it should be in the default repos
<kantxx>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted universe
<mguy> gdoteof1: Look in Windows under device manager, or take the small cover off the bottom of the computer that will let you see the wireless chip
<rudi> Salz' , ah, cuz then we could've seen if it was an installed fault or something else
<Gangrel> Myrtti: sudo apt-get install
<gdoteof1> mguy.. there is only ubuntu on here
<gdoteof1> but okay
<Myrtti> xonesoulx_: then it should work. I'd suggest using the cable over other methods, though
<Salz`> but its crazy. I can mount the partition with mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /test. Write on to the disk
<Myrtti> Gangrel: sudo apt-get remove
<toastedmilk> http://pastebin.com/m640ec69c
<mguy> can you do an lspci
<xonesoulx_> Myrtti, sorry if it takes to answer is who helped me with the translator
<Dr_Willis> # Ubuntu supported packages (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<kantxx> Dr_Willis: ah nvm.. i had to update apt.. meh
<Dr_Willis> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main restricted
<Salz`> just the installer is unable to show me the partition in the selection
<Salz`> this way have no partition to install on
<kantxx> :)
<Myrtti> Gangrel: I'd suggest using aptitude in the future, though.
<mguy> Are you 100% sure you are mounting and writing?
<mguy> What happens when you boot the computer off the HD
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xonesoulx_> Myrtti, the connection is with usb cable
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and I'm receiving an error message in fglrxinfo and glxinfo, but it isn't crashing anymore. http://pastebin.com/m640ec69c
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know how using the php system command to get the output to show live on the webpage?
<Gangrel> Myrtti: what is the difference between them?
<Salz`> mguy: mkdir /test && mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /test && mkdir -p /test/test/test
<Salz`> works realy nice :)
<Myrtti> Gangrel: removing stuff is a bit cleaner with aptitude, it removes the unneeded dependencies by default, for example
<Salz`> also, no error on dmesg
<xonesoulx_> Myrtti, gammu request to initiate the automatic detection of the specific device with USB cable not detected
<Myrtti> xonesoulx_: you've got the phone in the right mode? PC Suite?
<xonesoulx_> yeah
<xonesoulx_> pc suite
<Salz`> mguy: btw, the HDD is empty. Just one partition + additional empty space for swap
<xonesoulx_> sorry my english is very bad
<Myrtti> xonesoulx_: then, I don't know what's wrong.
<xonesoulx_> little english
<xonesoulx_> ok
<bcurtiswx_> i really can't believe there's someone named "anyone" in here...
<rudi> Salz' maybe run the whole "check disk for errors thing"
<MTec007> ndiswrapper -l says ssb is alternate driver but its blacklisted. says bcmwl5 is the driver and hardware is present. ubuntu network mgr says no network devices available. blacklisted ssb bcm43xx b43legacy. am i missing something, something i forgot to do?
<rudi> Salz' maybe it got corrupted or something when it got burned onto CD
<gdoteof1> mguy, " Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller "
<bcurtiswx_> Using the PHP System() command.. can i get the output from the command to show live on the website?
<Salz`> rudi: mounting works fine. geparted has no problems. wrting on to the disk is no problem. Reading also.
<xonesoulx_> Myrtti, ok I will keep trying, one question is possible that the usb entries are damaged?
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and I'm receiving an error message in fglrxinfo and glxinfo, but it isn't crashing anymore. http://pastebin.com/m640ec69c
<mguy> gdoteof1: I'd chceck to see if ubuntu even supports it, check ubuntuforums
<Quadrescence> Is there a more "global" PATH-like variable? Many of my applications can't find some binaries that are in locally made paths like, e.g., ~/private/bin/. I am aware of editing the PATH variable in ~/.bashrc, but it's not like installed applications run or see this file.
<Myrtti> xonesoulx_: I doubt it
<Salz`> Oh, you mean the installation disk
<mguy> Salz`: SATA drive or IDE?
<Salz`> sata
<collabra> Myrtti: does he need to be root?
<Myrtti> collabra: no.
<mguy> It's just weird that it wouldn't see them in the installer, maybe there's an option you have to pass when you boot. How did you install it at first?
<Dr_Willis> Quadrescence:  if you make a /home/username/bin   that Should get seen/added to your default path. at least it does from my .profile or .bashrc
<Salz`> behind promise fasttrack TX2 onboard solution on ASUS A8V Deluxe
<YezYez> what protocol does http use to transfer data? TCP or UDP? or none? is http the protocol?
<Dr_Willis> Quadrescence:  Hmm they see them here last i checked.. at least alt-f2 does
<MTecknology> I installed 9.10; after I did all the updates I reboot. I get to see the usplash (boot) screen but after that the screen is black and I don't see anything. The same thing happens if I try to boot to the recovery option in grub. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Salz`> mguy: first time installation.
<mguy> YezYez: Research those terms on google, this is for Ubuntu-related topics
<Salz`> mguy: didnt install anything onto befor now
<mguy> salz: But you ran the install at least once to create those partitions?
<brad[]> Hi folks, do any of you have VMware Server 2.0 running under Ubuntu Karmic?
<brad[]> I found periodic VM crashes occurring ...
<Salz`> mguy: nope. used the live-os + geparted
<Salz`> hoped that would solve the installation problems. And makes me able to select this partition
<pochomon> I am new to ubuntu and there are many things not yet, But tell me because they no longer install cinelerra or happens only version 9,10...
<mguy> Try ex4
<Salz`> mguy: k. It just restarts right now
<gdoteof1> mguy, there is an old tutorial on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177 but it says to use ndiswrapper
<gdoteof1> which doesn't seem to watn to come from the repositories
<collabra> brad[]: i found under workstation,...if i was running windows,... that if i didn't disable memory page trimming under "advanced" that they would hang
<emghazal> Is it possible to have different backgrounds for each workspace in GNOME?
<mguy> Normally I boot off the liveCD and then run the install icon, which sounds like what you did. Or did you run gparted first? You have to reboot I think to make the changes 100% after partitioning
<mtux> Hi, Is there any PPA that include Qt 4.6.X for Januty!?
<Salz`> I tried the installer first. But didnt show me any hdds/partitions. So i started geparted
<mguy> gdoteof1: You may want to search for a newer document, or jsut bite the bullet and buy a new card/usb adapter for wifi
<Salz`> Shows me the hdd, i created the partition. Rebooted
<Salz`> restarted the installer
<mguy> If gparted sees it, your livecd should
<Salz`> no hdd/partition selectable
<MTec007> mguy: whats the issue with ndiswrapper?
<Salz`> geparted shows me the nicely partitioned hdd :)
<terkel> hi, i'm running software raid and I have 4 partitions.. one of my partitions suddenly died for some reason? or at least I cant mount it.. when I try to mount the drive I get this error: "mount: special device /dev/md3 does not exist" I have not deleted or formattet the drive.. what to do? :S
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and aticonfig says 'no supported adapters detected'
<mguy> MTec007: nothing, it can be hard for people to configure
<MTec007> mguy: worth a shot before telling someone to buy new equip. though right?
<albertolempira> hey guys, i was using a huawei e1552 modem on kubuntu and everything was working perfectly but suddenly stopped working. Anybody can help me with this please? Thanks in advance
<Salz`> so. reformated to ext4, rebooting the os now.
<mguy> MTec007: He found and old tutorial that told him to use it, it's up to him to try it
<collabra> brad[]: you get that?
<mguy> Salz`: Try removing all the partitions, leave the disk empty and then reboot
<Salz`> mguy: that was the initial configuration
<mguy> Oh I thought you said it was ext3
<Salz`> mguy: only after the first try to install it with the live installer
<MTec007> mguy: ndiswrapper is all i have to use, my wifi card is pre 2005 and no support without windows drivers.. this is actually the reason im here.... ndiswrapper -l says ssb is alternate driver but its blacklisted. says bcmwl5 is the driver and hardware is present. ubuntu network mgr says no network devices available. blacklisted ssb bcm43xx b43legacy. am i missing something, something i forgot to do?
<Salz`> mguy: i tried if the installer would show me the partition if i use geparted to create one
<teofren> how can i enable 3d and compiz with sis 671/771?
<brad[]> collabra: Yes, sorry
<pablo> hola
<brad[]> collabra: I'm primarily running Linux VM's and they segfault entirely
<Myrtti> !es | pablo
<brad[]> The whole vmx process drops deda
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pablo> dime
<pablo> pak koño dises mi nombre???
<collabra> brad[]: im not familiar with the server edition
<andli> uhm, without the xorg.conf, how do I change driver for my graphics card? now xrandr gives VGA 800x600        60.3
<jpds> pablo: Este en un canal ingles.
<nastas> hi all
<pablo> kien coño est disiendo mi nombreee??'?
<teofren> how can i enable 3d and compiz with sis 671/771?
<Salz`> mguy: is there maybe any problem cause the hdd is attached to the onboard promise controller? (didnt took a look into the tower, so i dont know if i could change that)
<emghazal> Is it possible to have different backgrounds for each workspace in GNOME?
<gdoteof1> flash?
<pablo> nada bieo k ableis en casstellanoooooooo
<jpds> pablo: No.
<terkel> anyone? :S
<pablo> si
<jpds> !es > pablo
<ubottu> pablo, please see my private message
<mguy> Salz`: Does your bios have a mode for the HD controller? legacy/install mabye
<pablo> nada
<pablo> k ableis en castellanooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mguy> you could install it with legacy enabled, then install linux and configure it with the right sata driver and then reboot in regular mode
<Salz`> mguy: raid-mode/ide-mode ... is switched to ide-mode
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> how do I find out if a lib is for 32 or 64 bit?
<mguy> Have you searched the forums for someone with the same card isntalling ubuntu?
<Salz`> there are some. But overall no solutions
<freakynl> Matisse: you can run file against it
<Matisse> freakynl, thx
<freakynl> Matisse: obviously, on a 64bit system, anything in /lib /lib64 should be 64bit and lib32 speaks for itself :)
<andli> uhm, without the xorg.conf, how do I change driver for my graphics card? now xrandr gives VGA 800x60060.3, I need Intel GMA 4500 driver :)
<bambam_> iceroot: hello, did you got any solution
<gdoteof1> mguy this doc fixed me up, thanks for the meta-help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Salz`> mguy: dont know if it helps, but the system monitor is also not able to show me details about the partition on my hdd
<Salz`> mguy: (File Systems - Tab)
<mguy> gdoteof1: That doesn't look too bad. glad you got it working
<mguy> Salz`: It's just weird that you can mount it
<Salz`> mguy: for me its more wired that i cant install onto :)
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and aticonfig says 'no supported adapters detected'
<lucy> ola
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and aticonfig says 'no supported adapters detected'; fglrxinfo and glxinfo both give errors
<Pici> !es | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mguy> Salz`: Just for kicks have you tried 8.10 or even say a Fedora or Mint install CD?
<Lungan_> What is the name, of the project, I think it was Linus, where you in principle have your desktop on the internet?
<lucy> olaaaaa
<lucy> holaaaa
<lucy> no os entiendo
<Salz`> mguy: not yet
<xfact> anybody an tell me how to install sunbird in ubuntu karmic?
<Salz`> isnt there an way to force the installation to an mounted device?
<natly> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<xfact> How to install Sunbird in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Salz`> ola natly
<lucy> ablad spanish
<collabra> !es | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lungan_> What is the name, of the project, I think it was Linus, where you in principle have your desktop on the internet?
<coz_> xfact,   I would think   sudo apt-get install sunbird
<natly> ablad  en spanish
<Salz`> Lungan_: ChromeOS? ^^
<lucy> mirad yo ablo español no idioma marciano
<xfact> coz_, haycoz_, bye the way it's not in ubuntu repos
<coz_> xfact,  hold on
 * xfact fixing his keyboard settings....
<coz_> xfact,  are you on karmic?
<Newky> Lungan_: ulteo is it ?
<xfact> coz_: yes
<coz_> xfact,  it is indeed in the repository make sure all of the repos are enabled
<coz_> xfact,  go to system /administration/synaptic package manager....hit   Settings  then repositories  and make sure they are enabled
<Lungan_> Newky, I will check
<xfact> coz_: yes all the repos are enabled but it's not in repository, 'sudo apt-get sunbird' is not working either....
<coz_> xfact,   sudo apt-get install  sunbird
<Salz`> mguy: is there any possible way to install ubuntu onto an usb-device? I think that must be an mounted "partition" too. Coulnd that be my way to install ubuntu?
<toastedmilk> I just installed fglrx and aticonfig says 'no supported adapters detected'; fglrxinfo and glxinfo both give errors
<mguy> I haven't tried it but whenever I boot a livecd it always sees my USB memory sticks and external HD
<coz_> xfact,  did it install now?
<mguy> Just be sure your system can boot from USB
<Salz`> uhm.. ok, that didnt solve me problem then.
<xfact> coz_: something installing with that command...probably sunbird, but how I don't know....
<toastedmilk> mguy: change your bios boot loader to boot from cd first
<collabra> mguy: if it can't i suggest using plop
<coz_> xfact,  it will show up under the menus when you are finished :)
<albertolempira> hey guys, i was using a huawei e1552 modem on kubuntu and everything was working perfectly but suddenly stopped working. Anybody can help me with this please? Thanks in advance
<Salz`> toastedmilk: mguy trys to help me, he has no problems :)
<xfact> coz_: I guess you remember that you helped me to install nvidia 190.53 driver in Hardy, I tried the same way in my Karmic, but it's conflicted with my 'gdm'..so I am having 185 driver again, any ideas to install latest nvidia driver?
<toastedmilk> Salz`: I just thought he couldn't boot up his computer from a live cd
<coz_> xfact,  ah  did you download the nvidia driver first....then remov
<coz_> xfact,  then remov
<coz_> damn
<coz_> xfact,  then remove the current driver and use the commands I had given you before?
<Salz`> sadly there is no parm for ubiquity... :-(
<toastedmilk> Mm...ubiquity.
<dinobisk> Hi. I just installed Lynx. As of my understanding, when updating the apps and the system it is updated to the newest build of Lynx (like running Debian testing). Am I right?
<Salz`> toastedmilk: nope, i have the problem that geparted is able to see and format an hdd, but the installer is unable to use it/find it
<Trek> !lynx | dinobisk
<ubottu> dinobisk: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Trek> aw, crap
<xiushen> 大家晚上好阿
<Trek> !lucid | dinobisk
<ubottu> dinobisk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Liquid-Silence> hi guys
<toastedmilk> Salz`: weird.  Can you find the partitions/disk in the console?
<Liquid-Silence> how can I see if my mic is working in ubuntu
<Pici> !zh | xiushen
<ubottu> xiushen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Salz`> toastedmilk: yes, can mount it and write onto
<Trek> recording sound, Liquid-Silence
<Salz`> toastedmilk: just ubiquity (the live installer) is unable to see
<toastedmilk> Salz`: eww. yeah, that's over my head
<xfact> coz_: First I removed the default (185) driver completely including nvidia x server control panel, then I tried to install the downloaded 190.53 version, but after successfully installing when I rebooted, the login screen disappeared and in there the console screen carsur was blinking....
<dinobisk> Trek: I know (and I meant Lucid Lynx, not the web browser); I downloaded the nightly build. But was I right in what I was asking?
<Lungan_> How do I change standard webbrowser=?
<Salz`> did someone here knows someone how can help me?
<dullard> Hi all, jackd on ubuntu studio has gone bananas with xruns overnight... I'm at a loss to see how anything could have changed without me touching it
<Liquid-Silence> how can I see if my mic is working in ubuntu
<coz_> xfact,   well first  you need to uninstall the current driver via  /system/administration/hardware driver ...nothing else needs to be uninstalled
<Pici> dinobisk: Trek was trying to tell you that Lucid questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<Trek> Dinobisk: I fixed my mistake.  Regardless, we don't do Lynx support questions, and they should be directed at @ubuntu+1
<Trek> #ubuntu+1 *
<toastedmilk> Liquid-Silence: um..record something?
<coz_> xfact,  then  you want to drop to text console and do the commands I gave before
<Trek> thanks, Pici
<collabra> Salz: you mentioned booting from a usb?,... i use a utility called plop that allows me to boot to any device that's connected,...for what it's worth,...  http://www.plop.at/
<dinobisk> Oh, sorry.
<llutz> Lungan_: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<xfact> coz_: ok
<toastedmilk> Liquid-Silence: also, if you have pulseauido, you should be able to see it in the volume control menu
<toastedmilk> Liquid-Silence: pulse audio, that is.
<mguy> salz: I still say try a previous version, or something else like Fedora
<Salz`> mguy: seems to be the only solution, if it works
<Salz`> mguy: thanks for your time
<coz_> be back in a bit
<xfact> coz_: one question, is there any spacial advantage exists to install the latest 190.53 version as replace of 185?
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh brainy ones!
<gerrin> looking for a good media player for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Homely_Girl> Now I love sudo apt -get installing, and am installing wine as we speak. Can anyone plse explain to me how to install an exe program so that it's running under wine?
<Trek> Homely_Girl: Sure.  just run the installer as you would run a .deb installer
<llutz> Homely_Girl: wine /path/to/installer.exe
<Trek> Homely_Girl: Sure.  just run the installer as you would run a .deb installer package*
<Trek> or that way through CLI, Homely_Girl :)
<Trek> sorry, didn't realize you asked for command line, Homely_Girl
 * Homely_Girl is even more confused now!! :(
<Trek> Homely_GIrl: in command line, this comand: wine <pathToTheInstallerGoesHere>
<Leoneof> Homely_Girl: double click on .exe file, it will run
<freakynl> Homely_Girl: download playdora.exe to /home/girly/playdora.exe, on cli run: "wine /home/girly/playdora.exe"
<collabra> Homely_Girl: wine is fairly simple,... yeah,... just double click.
<Vlet> I've been having a strange delay in http requests made to my box lately; It's not apache responding slowly, for as soon as the request shows up in the log, the response is made quick... any ideas what to look for?
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Think I get wot u saying, will have a go.....brb
<mr_steve> Vlet, do you get the same delay from clients on the same network, or just over the network?
<mr_steve> er, I meant "or just over the internet"?"
<merku> join #ubuntu-es
<Vlet> mr_steve: it appears to be everywhere; I'm on 100mb lan with the system, and other servers on the network do not get the same delay
<mr_steve> Vlet, do you know if you have apache configured to resolve client hostnames for the log? That could introduce a significant delay to requests
 * Homely_Girl gets down on one knee and proposes to Trek!
<Vlet> mr_steve: good idea; checking :)
<freakynl> hmm easy conquest
 * Trek is already taken, Homely_Girl.
<Homely_Girl> Trek: It was easy I right clicked on the .exe icon on my desktop, copied file's location 'n typed in wine and the file location 'n voila!!
<Homely_Girl> Trek: Damn!!
<Trek> Ubuntu has me :P.  REgardless, good to see it worked.  :)
<collabra> merku: you need a "/" before that
<MaRLBoRo> hi..there! is there any application for downloading mp3's?
 * Homely_Girl needs to find an eligible geek in west Wales! :)
<coz_> xfact,  is this a fresh install from before?
<freakynl> MaRLBoRo: from what?
<thedancingdeer> how do i do quick drag and drop on my gnome-panel. it takes a lag of about 1 second before the other window opens up.
 * Homely_Girl goes to listen to some tunes on her freshly installed spotify! Thanks guys!! :)
<Vlet> mr_steve: Duh! Thank you so much. Actually, I should have noticed that, for now that I think about it, one of the virtual hosts has no trouble (the default) but another does (had hostnamelookup on in it's virtualhost settigns). Thanks again!
<Trek> Homely_Girl: there's one other way to install exe's
<MaRLBoRo> freakynl, i want to download mp3 like imesh
<mr_steve> Vlet, hey, no problem, glad it's fixed
<stopmv> hi is there any good multiple mp3 files tag editor
<freakynl> MaRLBoRo: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<llutz> stopmv: kid3, easytag
<stopmv> easytag one by one
<freakynl> MaRLBoRo: probably in your package manager
<stopmv> not multiple files at once
<fireball_> please how do i edit wine/ubuntu so that full screen app is in x native resolution?
<MaRLBoRo> what application do i need to install
<Salz`> bye
<llutz> stopmv: mark multiple files, make changes, apply. done
<Vlet> MaRLBoRo: check out 'nicotine'
<stopmv> llutz did that it only change one file
<MaRLBoRo> k..tnx vlet
<llutz> stopmv: did that often, worked
 * Homely_Girl is unimpressed!! :(
<Liquid-Silence> can one not set a label of a drive without formatting it?
<Homely_Girl> Hi guys.....I have recently had 2 install Karmic onto my 2nd hdd 'cos the 1st one died!
<Homely_Girl> Now my music won't play! :( It's like the sound is way distorted to nothing even resembling music!
<fireball_> please how do i edit wine/ubuntu so that full screen app is in x native resolution?
<fireball_> full screen wine apps lose touchscreen calibration. . .
<Homely_Girl> Never mind, I'm too irritated by my pc to bother 2day! ;)
<mr_steve> Liquid-Silence, a linux or dos formatted drive?
<collabra> homely_girl sounded delightful.
<xfact> coz_: yes
<freakynl> ? she sounded promiscuous
<coz_> xfact,  ok   you probably need   sudo apt-get install build-essential then
<fireball_> maybe so, but meanwhile, any clues on x and wine?
<Liquid-Silence> mr_steve:  fat32
<Trek> !ot | collabra and freakyn1
<ubottu> collabra and freakyn1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dunkirk> collabra, freakynl: This is why we can't have nice things.
<xfact> coz_: ok but that I was asking, installing the few developed latest version of nivida has any spacial advantage then the existing version?
<emghazal> Why won't Update Manager update Firefox to 3.6? Is the Ubuntu package not released yet?
<coz_> xfact,  yeah ..it will address bug fixes  and better performance for your card
<maco> emghazal: i think you might need the fmozilla ppa
<coz_> xfact,  however ...if everything is working well then there really isnt any need unless you just want to test and report bugs
<mr_steve> Liquid-Silence, you can either install and use GPartEd, or install mtools and do "sudo mlabel -i /dev<whatever> ::<newlabel>"
<MaRLBoRo> Vlet, how will i use this nicotine to download mp3?
<lunks> Hi, I have a linux server which is currently my firewall. I have a RDP server inside the network I want to get into. I'd like to do it through SSH port, redirect, but I'm not sure how to do this. How can I redirect 192.168.1.2:3389 to localhost:3389 on this server?
<xfact> coz_: Ok but I don't think the performance development is noticeable!
<Vlet> MaRLBoRo: it's a file sharing app. I don't understand the question.
<coz_> xfact,  then dont bother with it :)
<mr_steve> Liquid-Silence, note that for either method you need to make sure the partition isn't mounted
<mguy> lunks: Port forwarding
<xfact> coz_: yes, well thanks  :)
<MaRLBoRo> ngek! i wan't to download mp3 music..im looking an application like imesh so i can download mp3
<coz_> xfact,  I personally use the nvidia driver  betas for testing...but no need  for general use
<Vlet> MaRLBoRo: and I told you one.
<Trek> !repeat | MaRLBoRo
<ubottu> MaRLBoRo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xfact> coz_: yea, because you are geek and I am newbie!
<MaRLBoRo> im looking for application so i can download mp3
<coz_> xfact,  you will become a
<Vlet> MaRLBoRo: check out 'nicotine'
<darth_skaywalker> hola
<coz_> xfact,  you will become a geek in no time :
<coz_> L(
<coz_> :)
<JorgeJorgesson> I am trying to add a printer over the internet and I'm having trouble doing that.  How do I find the name of the target printer on the server via ssh command line?
<coz_> damn fingers
<darth_skaywalker> k tal??
<xfact> yea soon, it's my dream to become one expert!
<freakynl> lunks: don't quite get what you want. if you don't want to open port and firewall and bounce over linux box to terminal at home do something like: ssh -L 3389:<internal-ip-of-rdp>:3389 <external-ip-linux-box>; and then connect rdesktop to localhost:3389
<emghazal> maco: I'm not in a hurry. I just wanted to know if it's not released yet or if I'm missing something.
<darth_skaywalker> hello
<collabra> !es | darth_dkaywalker
<ubottu> darth_dkaywalker: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<llutz> JorgeJorgesson: lpstat -a
<lunks> freakynl, can I forward it to the ssh server instead of localhost?
<freakynl> lunks: i don't understand. to initiate a session traffic initialy has to go from client to server, not vice versa
<lein> MaRLBoRo: or try a torrent program and download them as torrents
<MaRLBoRo> thnks for the advise
<dpd> hola
<JorgeJorgesson> llutz, thanks.  That worked but I still cannot add the printer.
<collabra> !es | dpd
<ubottu> dpd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dpd> hola
<Lucena> hola
<Lucena> k tal
<dpd> que tal
<om26er> !test
<Lucena> k tal
<ubottu> hrm?
<dpd> bien
<pog> anybody an idea, how to get nautilus open sftp:/ (and other prococol) when it's not running under gnome?
<suman> can you help me. my computer works fine some time than it goes nuts and start behaving strange like typing wwwww... by itself some other random things
<Pici> !ES | dpd Lucena
<ubottu> dpd Lucena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xfact> well, I was having screen-tearing in all (fast) moving things of my karmic desktop, somebody told me to check the 'sync to vblank' (in the nvidia settings) to prevent tearing, but still the slight tearing in video files exists, how to remove that too?
<Liquid-Silence> does anyone here know the windows font package?
<Liquid-Silence> to get verdana?
<mr_steve> pog, I don't know if it's possible, that functionality is provided by gnome-vfs
<coz_> Liquid-Silence,  you want verdana  on the system ...is that what you mean?
<mguy> apt-get msttcorefonts
<mguy> apt-get install msttcorefonts rather
<pog> o.k. thanks mr_steve
<Suva> Hey, how do I change GDM theme?
<dpd> en cristiano por favor
<mguy> Of course you will have to enable 'universe'
<Fauntix> my update manager is saying that ihave 4 broken packages on my system. and to use the "broken" filter to locate them. where is the broken filter?
<dpd> in spanish please
<Trek> !es | dpd
<ubottu> dpd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> emghazal: i'm not sure if it will be in the main repos, but the mozillateam maintains a ppa for newer firefox releases
<Suva> The gdmsetup program only lets me choose between password login and automatic login
<Suva> No other selections there
<Liquid-Silence> ttf-mscorefonts-installer - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts?
<collabra> dpd: type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<coz_> Liquid-Silence,  right  sudo apt-get install    ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<axz> Could smeone pleas ehelp me with follow error i get trying to logon my VPN http://pastebin.com/d5974a977
<coz_> Liquid-Silence,  or open synaptic packag
<coz_> manger
<coz_> Liquid-Silence,  and hit search  then type ms core fonts
<smerron> !rq abo
<Fauntix> my update manager is saying that ihave 4 broken packages on my system. and to use the "broken" filter to locate them. where is the broken filter?
<coz_> Fauntix,  ok is this gnome?
<glopal> Anyone familiar with Samba? I have it set up. But I have a few questions.
<smerron> !rq
<mr_steve> Suva, they stripped all the fun stuff out of gdmsetup in karmic. Try this: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Fauntix> yes ubuntu 9.1
<coz_> Fauntix,   open system/administration/synaptic package manager
<Xserver> apt-get -f install
<coz_> Fauntix,  hit  the "Edit" menu and click  "Fix broken packages
<Liquid-Silence> coz_: I dont have it
<Liquid-Silence> lol
<Liquid-Silence> universe is enabled
<mguy> glopal: Just ask your questions
<Suva> Excuse my french, why the eff did they do that, the default login screen is the ugliest I have ever seen
<Suva> In my life
<Suva> And I doubt I will see something as ugly ever again in the future either
<Trek> !language | Suva
<Fauntix> @coz_: i dont see an edit
<ubottu> Suva: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> Liquid-Silence  mm  make sure all of the repositories are enabled
<coz_> Fauntix,  at the top of synatpic  FIle...Edit...Package
<sebsebseb> Suva: agreed I  don't like it either, to dark etc
<coz_> Fauntix,   the Edit menu item
<maco> Suva: by "they" mr_steve means upstream gnome.  they rewrote gdm and it doesnt yet have all the old features back
<mr_steve> Suva, agreed, and I for one use remote X sessions on occasion, which is no longer configurable through the GUI
<maco> Suva: and i guess someone thought the new theme looked good...
<pog> mr_steve: I know that fur thunar something is in developpent, so I might not be so easy just to start a service vor outside of gnome.
<mr_steve> presumably at least theme selection will be added again at some point, but I bet remote X options are gone for good
<sebsebseb> Suva: anyway good news is, that you don't have to use that screen
<sebsebseb> Suva: their are other ones that can be used instead
<seryi> XD
<mr_steve> "Sane defaults" and all that...
<Suva> Yes, but I have to start hacking to change it
<Fauntix> @coz_: sorry i was in the wrong Update Man. ok I clicked the fix and nothing happened
<seryi> inglis
<coz_> Fauntix,   now hit the Apply button
<seryi> ?
<emghazal> Is it possible to have different backgrounds for each workspace in GNOME?
<ZykoticK9> emghazal, yes - BUT you won't be able to use your "Desktop" for icons/shortcuts/etc - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/368270/ for instructions
<Fauntix> now it wont let me open the update manager
<hexa-> hey there
<Trek> !hi | hexa-
<ubottu> hexa-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> Fauntix,  ??   did it fix the broken packages
<sebsebseb> Suva: no  KDM and XDM are both in the repo,  so you can just install,  tell it to use one of them, and that's that.   The old GDM is also in the repo, but from what I read it seems it's not as simple as just installing it and using it.   Slim is meant to be pretty good as well, but that's not in the repo.
<hexa-> is there any graphics driver related channel, because i am having issues with 32 bit mesa libs missing on 64 bit ubuntu with radeon driver.
<Fauntix> @coz_: hold please
<Suva> sebsebseb, the KDM has all the settings?
<sebsebseb> Suva: settings such as?
<Suva> Such as ability to change theme?
<mr_steve> Just curious, is there a list somewhere of all the factoids that ubottu knows?
<army12bc> where is device manager in this version
<Trek> !bot > mr_steve
<ubottu> mr_steve, please see my private message
<Suva> To something not as offensive as the default one
<mr_steve> Aha, thanks Trek
<sebsebseb> Suva: as far as I know yes, but  I am happy enough with the default theme,   It's the KDE one by the way, so if you haven't put KDE stuff on before, it will want to install quite a bit.
<thedancingdeer> how do i do quick drag and drop on any window from gnome-panel. it takes a second's lag before opening the second window!
<hexa-> can someone help me with bug #514299 please?
<hexa-> "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/514299"
<Suva> The default theme is seriously ugly though, I always feel like puking when restarting my computer :P
<sebsebseb> Suva: get a blue theme by default with KDM
<Suva> Okay, let's try KDM then, thanks everyone!
<ignacio> hay alguien español
<Trek> !es | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> Suva: also for that GDM  2,  their is a way some how to change the background, but that's about it
<ignacio> who speak espanish
<Trek> !es | ignacio
<Pici> !es | ignacio
<Pici> ignacio: /join #ubuntu-es
<ignacio> quien habla español?
<army12bc> where is device manager in this version
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<Liquid-Silence> my one monitor is picking up as a CRT
<Liquid-Silence> any way I can fix this:?
<sinfor> hi there, can anyone lend me a hand on setting up an ati rage 128 pro higher than 800x600?
<Trek> !ati | sinfor
<ubottu> sinfor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sinfor> but, i think it's some legacy ati
<sinfor> will it work ?
<Flare-Laptop> sinfor: Mine works and its Legacy
<sinfor> ok so i should follow that guide
<sinfor> i'll start reading
<glopal> If I have a bash script on a server that uses ~. And I execute it from a client computer, does it refer to the server's home, or the client's home?
<Pici> sinfor: rage 128 should use the radeon driver, not the fglrx driver that the factoid refers to.
<sinfor> where did u downloaded your driver? i couldn't find it on the ati site
<ignacio> ¿quien habla español?
<mr_steve> !es > ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio, please see my private message
<Pici> ignacio: no. escribe /join #ubuntu-es por espanol
<llutz> glopal: it always refers to the users-home running the script
<Pici> sinfor: Its included with Ubuntu. ATI does not have a proprietary driver for that card anymore.
<glopal> Thanks.
<llutz> glopal: so server-user runs the script, ~ = server users-home
<ignacio> who espeak spanish?
<llutz> glopal: better use absolute pathes
 * Flare-Laptop laughs
<sinfor> could someone paste a full xorg.conf for me? i erased it on the experimenting
<Pici> sinfor: xorg.conf is normally empty or missing.  New versions of xorg do not need it.
<h00k> if I decide to dualboot lucid, is it a bad idea to use the same /home for Lucid and Karmic?
<Vlet> Ignacio, tienes que ir a #ubuntu-es si quieres encontrar a alguien que habla español
<mr_steve> h00k, heya! It probably is, if you're using the same username for both
<Pici> h00k: Probably, but best to ask in #ubuntu+1 as always :)
<overlord> Which is the best mac-like dock? [AWN/Gnome-Do/etc/etc..?]
<h00k> mr_steve: Yeah, I'd be using the same username/password as to not break /home's encryption
<SikEnCide> Pici if it is missing and newer Xorg versions dont need it, how can you make changes that will stick with a reboot ?
<h00k> Pici: good call.
<mr_steve> h00k, I'd think that if newer versions of software make changes to your dotfiles, the old versions might break
<Pici> SikEnCide: If its there, then xorg will honor it.
<h00k> mr_steve: yeah, that crossed my mind, also.
<Emery> Say i wanted to burn an iso with wodim ... but the iso was on the network ... and i am connected via smb .. how would i burn it
<googleit> anyone know a better driver for audio for hp g60-535dx?
<googleit> anyone anyone at all?
<overlord> Which is the best mac-like dock? [AWN/Docky/etc/etc..?]
<h00k> !best | overlord
<ubottu> overlord: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<googleit> anyone know how to find a better driver for my hp?
<coz_> googleit,  well there is the possibility of compiling your own alsa driver  however.... I would go to the #alsa channel and discuss your car and the driver there before attempting and compiles
<coz_> googleit,  I meant discuss your card not your car  :)
<glopal> I mount a samba share using 'connect to server,' and selecting window share. The following test fails even though the file exists. "test -f ~/.gvfs/homes\ on\ server/LatestBuild/dist/CrystalWare.jar" Is homes on server a symbolic link (Its blue in the term), and is that why the test fails?
<overlord> ubottu: yea, i mean..most familiar to the mac dock
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<googleit> haha thanks
<Trek> overlord: don't respond directly to Ubottu, its a bot
<overlord> h00k: ea, i mean..most familiar to the mac dock
<overlord> Trek: my bad.
<kreuter> hi #ubuntu.  where do I put upstart init files in a debian/ directory so that dh_installinit will find them?  (or, alternatively, how do I tell dh_installinit what files to use?)
<Trek> kreuter, Ubuntu or Debian?
<Trek> kreuter, which you using?
<kreuter> both, ultimately.
<h00k> overlord: give them a shot, I suppose. I'm a big gnome-do/Docky fan
<kreuter> Trek: howabout Ubuntu first? :)
<h00k> overlord: my girlfriend prefers AWN,
<Trek> kreuter: i asked because there should be a Debain support channel.
<Trek> i'm unsure where it goes though, kreuter
<h00k> Trek: #debian ?
<mr_steve> Trek, krueter's reffering to makeing .deb packages
<kreuter> indeed, I am.
<oenone> hi.. are dumpe2fs and xfsrestore compatible?
<Trek> ah, then i don't know, kreuter
<Trek> sorry
<mr_steve> I'm not sure if there's like an ubuntu-packaging channel or simmilar
<overlord> h00k: i've tried both..but am confused. i think awn hogs a lotta memory.
<Pici> kreuter: #ubuntu-motu should be able to help with packaging questions.
<mr_steve> I suppose you could ask in #ubuntu-motu
<kreuter> oh, alright.  thanks.
<yokilla> Can any help me please? I have ubuntu 9.10 64bit and my programs shuts down suddenly, with giving no error reports atll all?
<mguy> check your logs
<usuario_> hola
<h00k> yokilla: check /var/logs, ~/.xsession-errors
<sebsebseb> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario_> es conmigo?
<kiran> hi friends how are u
<usuario_> hola pablooooo
<h00k> !hi | kiran
<ubottu> kiran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kiran> hii matthanger
<usuario_> pabloooooooooooooooo
<usuario_> soy nuria
<usuario_> de la claseeeeeeeeeee
<Trek> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario_> pablo
<Flare-Laptop> !english | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kiran> hook how are u
<Trek> !ot | kiran
<ubottu> kiran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kiran> trak how are u
<Lucena> Hola
<kiran> chat with me
 * Flare-Laptop facepalms
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | kiran
<ubottu> kiran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lucena> k tal estás?
<mr_steve> !es | Lucena
<ubottu> Lucena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kiran> flare laptop
<blekos> hello, I was wondering if remote desktop is actually controlling the Desktop or creates another instance of the remote desktop
<h00k> blekos: if you're using VNC, it's actually controlling it.
<Lucena> im spanihs
<h00k> blekos: which, I think, uses VNC on the Remote Desktop applet
<blekos> hm
<erUSUL> !es | Lucena
<ubottu> Lucena: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gennaro> risalve
<Pici> !it | gennaro
<ubottu> gennaro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kiran> hii friends chat with me my name is kiran from india
<h00k> !ot | kiran
<mr_steve> !ot | kiran
<ubottu> kiran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h00k> kiran: this isn't the place
<Pici> kiran: If you want to chat, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<blekos> I want to access the RD without actually controlling it (that is having another instance of the remote desktop)
 * mr_steve facepalms
 * Flare-Laptop smells a spam bot >.>
<becker_11> hi I've just installed cruncheee but the latest available version is 8.10 which means Firefox is still 3.0.17  so is it possible to update repositorys or am I stuck at the 8.10 level?
<blekos> how can I do that?
<kellopes> hey i can't watch videos on youtube. someone know how to fix it?
<Lucena> do yo know to speak spanish
<hexa-> kellopes, install a flash browser plugin
<h00k> Flare-Laptop: it did refer to me as 'hook' and not 'h00k' so I'm assuming its a person.
<Lucena> im spanish
<kellopes> hexa-: i think i already have it
<duckinator> Lucena: #ubuntu-es :)
<h00k> Lucena: for Spanish support, please see #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> Lucena: we know in the #ubuntu-es channel go there
<Flare-Laptop> h00k: Nah, not you.
<kiran> hook
<Lucena> k?
<hexa-> kellopes, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<erUSUL> Lucena: type "/j #ubuntu-es" witouth the "" hit enter
<h00k> Lucena: this is for English support
<mr_steve> Lucena, Inglés solamente aquí
<yokilla> Can any help me please? I have ubuntu 9.10 64bit and my programs shuts down suddenly, with giving no error reports atll all?
<Lucena> tgb tgb tgb
<Lucena> tgb tgb tgbtgbtgbtgbtgbtgbtgbtgb
<Pici> becker_11: If you're talking about a crunchbang derivative, we do not support crunchbang here.
<duckinator> yokilla: well, a good place to start is: what program(s) crash?
<becker_11> pici riiight
<Pici> becker_11: Please ask in #crunchbang instead
<Flare-Laptop> yokilla: I'm using 64 bit and it works perfectly.
<bumblebird> hi how do I give a user ability CAP_NET_ADMIN for new processes? is this possible?
<`mOOse`> welp, grub hosed the mbr on my hd - now I can't boot into my windows dualboot menu - anybody got any ideas?
<Flare-Laptop> `mOOse`: You don't need the winblows boot loader, GRUB does that for you
<`mOOse`> running xubuntu on a usb flashdrive
<`mOOse`> on a laptop....2 partitions on that hd with xp on C and win7 on G
<`mOOse`> yea uh well
<arand> `mOOse`: Get a win7 CD..
<Flare-Laptop> !enter | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<`mOOse`> I didn't want it to "see" the usb drive because it's not always there
<thedancingdeer> how do i do quick drag and drop on any window from gnome-panel. it takes a second's lag before opening the second window!
<JulioNeto> Hi all
<llutz> bumblebird: using setcap from libcap2-bin?
<`mOOse`> arand - then what?
<h00k> `mOOse`: Also, I've seen some backup/security applications on Windows overwrite the Grub2 menu, check to see if this an issue if it keeps happening.
<yokilla> Flare-Laptop: Thanks that helps a lot!
<twig11> WHERE does Rhythmbox keep its temporary files? Every time I start it it tries to download a huge video podcast, even after I've deleted the feed and renamed the destination folder. How can I fix this?
<Flare-Laptop> thedancingdeer: Um alt+tab works :)
<kaens> is there a way to tell whether or not a package is a meta package, other than grepping for "meta" in the description?
<kellopes> hexa-:  i just did it.. still doenst play
<JulioNeto> Is it possible to sync Evolution's To-do lists and Memos with Ubuntu One or anyother service?
<`mOOse`> naw h00k ...this time it was totally my fault
<arand> `mOOse`: You will have to install the mbr specifically to the usb, in the last section of the setup (for next time you install...)
<Flare-Laptop> !attitude | yokilla
<ubottu> yokilla: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bumblebird> llutz thanks will look it up
<yokilla> Flare-Laptop: Want me to send u money for your tip by paypal...
<arand> `mOOse`: There are a bootrec command that can be used to rewrite the bootmgr mbr..
<thedancingdeer> Flare-Laptop: no! alt+tab doesn't work when i am dragging any object from one window to other window which is say minimized or not focused. on my ubuntu compiz box it doesn't
<Flare-Laptop> !etiquette | yokilla
<ubottu> yokilla: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to update ro perl 5.10.1?
<arand> `mOOse`: start the recovery option from the w7 cd.
<`mOOse`> this was a triviality when I installed suse on the flashdrive - for some reason when installing xubuntu alternative iso grub just wouldn't install to the / dir....it kept telling me that superblocks were not reliable and it wasn't recommended blahblahblah
<perlsyntax> i mean in apt-get
<`mOOse`> ok arand
<`mOOse`> good idear ;)
<perlsyntax> ihpe someone knows.
<perlsyntax> hope
<obiwan_> please guys 1 question. when i play flash my cpu gets ultra hot and fans start spinning and sounding like a motorbike. Is html5 supposed to solve this? i tried playing any video on chromium but it gets stuck loading
<Liquid-Silence> any one here good with X my lcd only shows upto 1360x768 and not 1650x1050
<Liquid-Silence> I am using nvidia driver
<Liquid-Silence> any way I can for it to 1650x1050?
<perlsyntax> anyone use perl in here?
<Flare-Laptop> obiwan_: That's because its flash and it uses a lot of CPU
<Flare-Laptop> perlsyntax: I do
<perlsyntax> cool
<obiwan_> so Flare-Laptop is html5 supposed to solve this with h.264 / ogg codecs?
<Flare-Laptop> obiwan_: I'm not sure
<glopal> I'm trying to create a shortcut (with an icon) on my desktop to an application I made. I looked at one already on my desktop and it's called a "desktop configuration file" and all it does is run a shell script to open the app. How do I go about making one of these? Or, more importantly, how to I assign a custom icon to a file.
<perlsyntax> Flare-Laptop,How do i update my perl to 5.10.1 is it in the apt-get?
<yokilla> ubottu, hey cmon that was joke why geeks have to take so litlle things sayd so personal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flare-Laptop> perlsyntax: No its not in the repos
<perlsyntax> ok
<DexterLB> hi
<`mOOse`> ok, off to try that now...
<`mOOse`> thanks boys
<DexterLB> stuff I convert via the gnome sound converter have chopped in half metadata when I read them in my phone, but on the PC the files look OK
<SubOUTacls> i am looking for some advice on trying to find the solution to a hdd error
<SubOUTacls> i am using a seagate hdd USB 120 gig
<SubOUTacls> when i attach the USB i get from dmesg :
<DexterLB> (I convert from flac to mp3 as my phone doesn't support flac
<SubOUTacls> READ CAPACITY(16) failed
<SubOUTacls> the hdd is
<julianoliver> hi. i am developing an application for Ubuntu that needs to be full screen. no glutFullScreen() call however can get rid of the metacity window title.
<h00k> !enter | SubOUTacls
<ubottu> SubOUTacls: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<calrik> omg when is pulseaudio going to get fixed? it keeps stopping...
<SubOUTacls> seagate 9w2063-500
<julianoliver> is there a way to make the metacity title bar border completely absent/0 pixels?
<SubOUTacls> sorry its how i talk
<twig11> Help! How do I stop Rhythmbox from trying to download a huge video podcast every time it launches? I've Googled, checked the documentation, deleted the podcast feed and renamed the destination folder. I'm ready to purge and reinstall if I can't find and answer here.
<Flare-Laptop> julianoliver: You might have to use sdl :/
<Noks> ubuntu 910 resolution very bad
<Noks> please help
<julianoliver> Flare-Laptop: hmm
<linkiduu> how can I use Nautilus script written in python ?
<Flare-Laptop> !resolution | Noks
<linkiduu> how can I use Nautilus script written in python ? on Ubuntu
<ubottu> Noks: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SubOUTacls> would you really have understood me if i was to make an overly long sentence with out , or "" or ; to make seperation of the information i am providing seeking help
<Noks> m
<MeteoricVenom> anyone help with Java installation?
<Flare-Laptop> linkiduu: Install the nautilus script manager from the repos.
<maco> if dbus-daemon is using 100% (or 149%) of CPU, is it ok to just kill -9 it?
<linkiduu> ok..thanks Flare-Laptop :)
<Flare-Laptop> linkiduu: np :)
<nic> hi question! is it possible to undo a upgrade? as i am having all kind of problem with the 9.10 ubuntu
<llutz> nic: no
<SubOUTacls> but thanks for the nothing, ill seek real professional
<h00k> twig11: edit -> preferences -> podcasts -> Check for new episodes Manually
<nic> oh !
<MeteoricVenom> how do I install a .bin file?
<Flare-Laptop> nic: Tell us your problems and we'll help
<arand> SubOUTacls: If you have an overly long desc. give it in brief and use pastebin. And regarding the problem, I don't know sorry.
<Flare-Laptop> MeteoricVenom: ./filename
<Epper> Hi all, I need to install an applicatin from source but I'm scared about the fact that this application could lead to my server to be unstable.
<h00k> arand: he left.
<goodtime> ill stand in line with my prob
<MeteoricVenom> it keeps saying No File or Directory
<h00k> !ask | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Epper> Can using checkinstall, instead of make install, be a solution? So removing the application if something is not OK anymore?
<arand> h00k: meh
<llutz> Epper: it makes deinstallation easier
<goodtime> ok i  need to instal my graffics ati
<h00k> arand: pretty sure he had a bad drive, anyway.
<Flare-Laptop> Epper: I doubt that'll happen. I'm running my server perfectly with some source built stuff and its running right now :)
<h00k> !ati | goodtime
<ubottu> goodtime: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goodtime> ty
<h00k> goodtime: hope it helps!
<Epper> thanks llutz, I'm asking myself if checkinstall does also backups overwritten files...
<Epper> does it?
<llutz> Epper: i'm not sure, i guess not
<perlsyntax> is it easy to upgrade perl without hurt anything?
<Flare-Laptop> Epper: You could just use checkinstall to make a deb file out of it
<MeteoricVenom> i have downloaded java VM to Downloads, its a .bin file, i am having troubles installing it
<twig11> h00k: doesn't work. Like I said, I
<Flare-Laptop> MeteoricVenom: you don't need to do that you can install java like this: sudo apt-get install install default-jre
<Flare-Laptop> oops
<celthunder> meteor sudo sh the bin
<Flare-Laptop> sudo apt-get install default-jre*
<MeteoricVenom> do i need to do to the directory ?
<Epper> Flare-Laptop, my fear is that the "make install" may replace an important file. So I was asking myself if checkinstall could replace that file with the original one when removing the checkinstall-ed application
<yokilla> Any girls?
<twig11> h00k: I've deleted the feed, deleted the destination file, renamed the destination directory, to no avail.
<yokilla> I'm lonely as hell..
<celthunder> yes or absolute path
<Flare-Laptop> !ot | yokilla
<ubottu> yokilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MeteoricVenom> do i need to go to the directory i mean?
<Pici> yokilla: This is a support channel, not a dating service.
<parapanghelescu> Hello ! does anyone has some knowledge about freebsd ???
<llutz> Epper: usually it should ask to overwrite or refuse to install, because existing files belong to package "xyz"
<h00k> parapanghelescu: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Pici> parapanghelescu: Please ask in ##freebsd , You're in #ubuntu
<parapanghelescu> h00k> I know ...the freebsd requires an invitation to join :(
<celthunder> para ask don't ask if we know
<Pici> !register | parapanghelescu to join ##freebsd
<ubottu> parapanghelescu to join ##freebsd: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ralisii> does anyone get www.youtube.com via ipv6, as stated in news now?
<parapanghelescu> Pici > Ok i/ll do that
<biri> hi ev
<lucky4linux> @ralisii how do you go to youtube via ipv6 in ubuntu
<nic> well 9.10!! just behaving odd! the screen locks up and then blanks as tho its reloading.! after about 30 sec and all the panel icons reappear it seems fine..
<twig11> h00k: there must be a temporary file somewhere that remembers that Rhythmbox had a partial download, so when I relaunch, it just re-creates the destination directory it was downloading to, and starts downloading again. I can't find any information on where this file might be.
<lucky4linux> @nic i get the same thing.. check your monitor
<nic> labtop
<lucky4linux> @nic or signal cable
<lucky4linux> @nic ok.. i have the same prob with pc.. dont know how to solve
<nic> ok
<linkiduu> where should I place nautilus script ?
<linkiduu> /usr/share/nautilus-scripts is not there in Ubuntu
<h00k> twig11: I don't know, check in .local/share/rhythmbox
<lucky4linux> firefox 3.6 in ubuntu 8.10 is slow ... but the default version of firefox in 8.10 is fast..
<h00k> twig11: other than that, ask again, someone might know
<nic> codecs for movies are a problem also..
<biri> got a dependency problem. Trying to install libjack-dev but it depends on libjack0 0.116v, and i've got 0.118v installed
<biri> what does that mean? do i have to try finding a libjack-dev package which depends on 0.118 version?
<celthunder> ff 3.7 is faster cause it's multihreaded
<Sweetshark> 6
<sayanriju> biri, try a sudo apt-get update before trying to install
<lucky4linux> @celthunder   3.7 ???
<biri> sayanriju, tx 4 the tip, but i tried already :)
<biri> gonna try again
<Roasted> what do I need to print from my ubuntu laptop to a network printer on a windows server 2003 network?
<sebastienfr> twig11 : /home/user/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Sufic> Hello, does any of you guys know if i can unlock my htc touch pro for free?
<rob_p> linkiduu: Try ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Sufic> anybody?
<karen> :)
<linkiduu> rob_p thanks..it exists
<rob_p> welcome
<linkiduu> rob_p but its only available from terminal :(
<linkiduu> not in file manager
<usamahashimi>  what will happen if the torrent client is showing error that one of the tracker is not found, will the torrent client be able to complete the download or will it fail to complete the download?
<linkiduu> nvm.. its a hidden dir :P
<rob_p> linkiduu: You place your nautilus script(s) in that directory and they are accessible with a right-click.
<ebeard> I run gutsy and just discovered that the bind9 package has a serious security vulnerability.  What is the best way to go about updating the bind9 package to the latest version?  I've used apt-get but that version (9.4.1-p1.1) is still vulnerable.
<rob_p> linkiduu: Oh, I see what you were asking.  :-)
<twig11> h00k: Thanks for the tip! I found an entry for the podcast in .local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml and deleted it. I don't know if that was the right way to go about it, but the problem seems to be gone.
<rob_p> linkiduu: Looks like you got it figured out.
<goodtime> ok im jammed up here with all these commands that seem to only fail
<linkiduu> rob_p .. yes :) if I place a script there ..will gnome show it it right click ?
<rob_p> linkiduu: Yes.  It *should*.
<sontek> Hey, there is a bug in Ubuntu 9.10 where the default keyboard language always resets, Ive even removed all but the Layout I want and it still brings back the other one that it defaults to that is wrong
<person> Why can I su to root?
<sontek> does anyone know where the config for that is so I can do it manually?
<sontek> im sick of having to reset my keyboard layout everytime I startup
<jophish> If I wanted to find where a certain partition was mounted to store in a variable in a shell script. I can use "mount | grep /dev/mmcblk1p1" to get the line where it is mounted
<jophish> but how can I put the third column into a variable?
<sontek> jophish: use awk
<alejandro> bla
<gini> hi der guyz.....
<jophish> Ok sontek I will give that a try
<jophish> thanks
<biri> no luck
<biri> en fin...
<CAPcap> I installed KDE and later removed it. I now have a kubuntu loading screen on boot and shutdown. how do i get rid of it?
<linkiduu> rob_p :) thanks again.. the script is working after I gave to chmod +x
<rob_p> I haven't written a nautilus script for a few years but as I recall, once you have made sure it executes without errors, made it executable, and navigated to the nautilus-scripts directory with nautilus (so that it knows the new script exists), it will begin showing up with a right-click.
<person> Why can I su to root? I thought su didn't work in Ubuntu. Do I have a serious security problem?
<Der> HELP, somebody help, ahhhh naaah, i dont have audio, audio is gone aaah, pliz somebody?
<rob_p> linkiduu: Yes, it does need to have the execute bit set.
<Liquid-Silence> any one here had issues getting 1650x1050 on a lcd monitor
<lekefly> Guys.. im making a CAT-5 cable.. and i have no clue wether or not to make a "crossed" or not cable.. what should i go with?
<Liquid-Silence> the nvidia settings only shows 1360x1078
<Liquid-Silence> err
<Liquid-Silence> 768
<Liquid-Silence> any ideas?
<sontek> jophish: mount |grep /dev/sda5 |awk '{print $3}'
<rob_p> lekefly: Depends on your switch/router.  Some of them autosense, some don't.
<sontek> jophish: something like that will work
<DocMAX> anyone using conky and compiz together?
<jophish> sontek, could also be done with cut :)
<goodtime> Liquid-Silence: i cant run that high
<jophish> thanks very much
<Liquid-Silence> goodtime:  :(
<Der> em somebody help me call 911, i dont have audio on my box......help plix
<h00k> twig11: I'm glad it helped
<arand> lekefly: crossed is uncommon, mostly used computer-computer..
<rob_p> lekefly: Actually, I meant NIC, not switch/router.
<goodtime> i need my graffics driver first thoe
<Liquid-Silence> I hate the propriatary drivers
<Liquid-Silence> mine works fine aswell
<linkiduu> rob_p any chance that I can make a nice icon for the script ?
<Liquid-Silence> my mates driver does not
<lekefly> Allright.. so what im look for is this: Standard, Straight-Through Wiring (both ends are the same)
<Liquid-Silence> :(
<rob_p> lekefly: For *most* applications, you'll use a straight through.
<lekefly> allright
<lekefly> ill go with that then:p
<lekefly> And thats B Standard?
<Liquid-Silence> so is there still a way to force modes for the nvidia driver?
<h00k> lekefly: yes
<rob_p> linkiduu: It's possible, I'd guess.  I never bothered with it so not sure.
<lekefly> Thanks!
<bleepbloop> is there an app for ubuntu that will play m4as?
<Der> ehem, ok i have a problem that showed up recently with my sound, i cant hear anything, can some one help me, i want to watch american pie now...={
<ebeard> I run gutsy and just discovered that the bind9 package has a serious security vulnerability.  What is the best way to go about updating the bind9 package to the latest version?  I've used apt-get but that version (9.4.1-p1.1) is still vulnerable.
<Liquid-Silence> guys any ideas?
<linkiduu> ok..I will try >.<
<meowsus> I'm looking for an ubuntu replacement for the Windows RipItForMe/DVD Decrypter/DVD Shrink suite as well as ImgBurn.
<Der> xfact, i installed userful multiplier, it didnt work for me, i uninstalled it, and thats when audio problems appeared
<CAPcap> I installed KDE and later removed it. I now have a kubuntu loading screen on boot and shutdown. how do i get rid of it?
<xfact> Dan, Have you changed or tried to change any settings on your audio manager?
<danbhfive> !puregnome | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<arand> meowsus: k9copy & k3b is ok.
<Der> xfact, i installed userful multiplier, it didnt work for me, i uninstalled it, and thats when audio problems appeared
<xfact> Dan, Which version of Ubuntu you use?
<lyle> where's the location of the default splash screen in xubuntu?
<CAPcap> danbhfive, i did that. the screen is still there thats why im asking
<danbhfive> ah, I see, sorry
<Der> xfact, r u there?, em are you going to help me? =[
<verb3k> is there a basic tutorial on patching source code using the patch command?
<meowsus> arand: i'll check them out
<xfact> Dan, see my PM
<meowsus> arand: thanks!
<danbhfive> verb3k: patch -p1 < the_patch_file
<`mOOse`> I'm frustrated
<`mOOse`> grr
<verb3k> danbhfive, what if the patch affects a lot of files?
<`mOOse`> I *knew* I shouldn't have my HD in my laptop when I did this install
<CAPcap> !xubuntu
<CAPcap> lame no info
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xover> is there a plugin for rhythbox that allows m4a playback?
<danbhfive> CAPcap: oh yeah, maybe try !usplash or !xsplash, but in a pm to ubottu
<verb3k> danbhfive,  any idea?
<danbhfive> verb3k: patch -p1 --dry-run < file      the --dry-run will do it without any changes.  Just try and see if it works
<CAPcap> danbhfive, i know how to get rid of lxde and kde, if install xfce (xubuntu) do you know how to get rid of that?
<verb3k> danbhfive, I see, thanks
<danbhfive> CAPcap: use aptitude
<`mOOse`> xover, that's the url - about half way down the page
<xover> `mOOse`: whre mate?
<`mOOse`> in your msgs
<`mOOse`> I sent it to you private cause I was too lazy to use tinyurl
<lyle> where's the default splash screen located at in xubuntu?
<`mOOse`> install the ubuntu (kubuntu) (Xubuntu) restrircted extras
<toehio> I have a ubuntu 8.1 server with sshd. I have a friend running ubuntu 9.1 who needs a UDP proxy. Would the easiest thing for him to do be "ssh user@host -d 3128" and then under "Network Proxy Preferences" set the SOCKS proxy to "localhost:3128" and then click "Apply system-wide"? Would that work for UDP ports too?
<`mOOse`> there's links for whichever you're using
<photocopy> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<photocopy> users don't share themes, or application startup settings, or gnome-panel settings, or anything like that, right?
<freshmeat_> Guys, how difficult is it to run the original Linux port of Doom in a modern Linux system like Ubuntu?
<ugur> Hi all
<freshmeat_> What the hell is going on?
<lein> when i try and type in my password at login, 3 characters are displayed in the box
<xover> `mOOse`: the issue is that i cannot import it to rhymbox to save it to my ipod
<ugur> My kubuntu machine does not trigger run level 5 so run level scripts do not work but when i trigger run level with init command they all work
<erUSUL> photocopy: right
<`mOOse`> xover, it doesn't recognise the file format?
<genii> !runlevels | ugur
<ubottu> ugur: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<xover> `mOOse`: no idea, it plays but doesnt show the file in the interface or the track data
<genii> ugur: eg: Use runlevel 2
<ugur> genii: I know how run levels work. My problem is that run level itself is not triggered
<ugur> genii: when i run init 5 all init.d script run normally
<genii> ugur: Runlevel 5 is never reached normally on ubuntu because default multi-user runlevel is 2, as described by the bot, above
<`mOOse`> xover, have you tried any of the rhythmbox forums?
<xover> `mOOse`: no worries, i installed soundconvertor to convert to mp3, works like a charm
<lnx4ver> ugur see /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf for your default runlevel
<ugur> genii:I have all the required links in rc2.d also
<lein> when i try and type in my password at login, 3 characters are displayed in the box. i.e.  i type "bob" output is " bbbooobbb" .  any ideas?
<`mOOse`> :-
<`mOOse`> )
<lnx4ver> lein did you set anything for mouse and keyboard in your xorg.conf?
<lein> lnx4ver : yes
<arooni-mobile> my laptop with win7 and ubuntu 9.10 64 bit dual boot; wont boot into ubuntu.  i'm stuck at the grub command line.  can i salvage this somehow or do i have to reinstall?
<lnx4ver> thats probably why you have problem
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: depends; what was the grub error? if any?
<ugur> 1nx4ver: it says env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, it flashed too quickly; i cant see it now;  what can i do
<lein> lnx4ver : if i don't i can't even use my keyboard or touchpad
<lnx4ver> lein ok
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: without any info is hard to say. you should try to get the grub error message.
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, i'm at the command line; what can i do to see it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Does anyone need some help? And morning erUSUL.
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, grub command line
<`mOOse`> grub hosed my dualboot xp/win7 install last night
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: did you do something lately that could have cused this ? kernel update? parition resizing? anything out of normal using the laptop?
<`mOOse`> I'm still trying to figure out how to get it back!
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, is the windows install still there?
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, i restarted ubuntu when the cursor seemed to freeze (keyboard worked)
<riccardo> hi
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: morning to you ; afternoon here ;)
<DVA5912> Whats the most advanced speech recognition software for ubuntu at this time?
<riccardo> should i upgrate to jaunty?=
<`mOOse`> SpaceGhostC2C, yes, XP on C and win7 on G
<`mOOse`> they're still there
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL, I hope you're having a very delightful evening. I'm hopping on to get my supporting fix :)
<riccardo> with gnome my 9200 ati doesn't work
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, so the installs are still present? try sudo update-grub
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: reboot and try to see the error
<`mOOse`> I did SpaceGhostC2C
<DVA5912> !speech
<`mOOse`> (many times!)
<riccardo> what's the problem with my 9200 ati?
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, it goes by sooo fast
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, hmm. Can you mount said installs in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> riccardo: should work well with the radeon open source driver
<`mOOse`> then when I go to the boot screen I see 2 entries for the win7 partition, and neither of them work - It's like grub doesn't recognise the xp partition at all
<`mOOse`> yes
<scootsm> Hello, I'm having a weird issue with Ubuntu.  I ran the updates and restarted, and now my password does not work.  So, I restarted with the recovery console and reset it, then booted into the GUI.  I restarted again, and suddenly my password doesn't work.... again.  What would cause this?
<`mOOse`> I can
<`mOOse`> they're mounted now
<leider> hola
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, hmm. Give me about 1 minute to go research BRB friend.
<`mOOse`> thanks SpaceGhostC2C  :)
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: another option is to try the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<xiushen> i
<scootsm> OH MY GOD.  What the fuck, remote desktop?  It's not letting me use shift to make a capital letter?
<scootsm> Jesus christ
<riccardo> what's the problem with my 9200 ati?
<erUSUL> arooni-mobile: also if you boot into the livecd you can check the ubuntu paritions for errors
<h00k> !language | scootsm
<ubottu> scootsm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> !details | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arooni-mobile> erUSUL, looks like "No WILDRV"
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, before we do anything, please backip the menu.list with this cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.old
<CAPcap> #xubuntu
<riccardo> erUSUL: i'm in low graphic mode with my 9200 ati and now only fluxbox works
<emghazal> In a fresh installation of Ubuntu, is there a firewall installed by default? and where can I edit its configuration?
<ugur> any help with run level problem?
<vikashagrawal199> how to have a mac theme in ubuntu 9.10
<h00k> !firewall | emghazal
<ubottu> emghazal: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<SpaceGhostC2C> emghazal, there is a firewall, but nothing is being blocked.
<`mOOse`> ok SpaceGhostC2C
<`mOOse`> hang on
<Der> 1 thing i hate about ubuntu, is solving one problem iis impossible, you have a problem, reinstall the whole system....best solution
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, I'm here.
<Der> 1 thing i hate about ubuntu, is solving one problem iis impossible, you have a problem, reinstall the whole system....bexst solution
<`mOOse`> hmm
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, I'm quite sure you're incorrect and even more so offtopic.
<`mOOse`> no such file or directory
<arooni-mobile> my laptop with win7 and ubuntu 9.10 64 bit dual boot; wont boot into ubuntu.  i'm stuck at the grub command line.  can i salvage this somehow or do i have to reinstall? error on grub says "NO WUBILDR" and than i get  a command prompt of sh:grub>
<SpaceGhostC2C> arooni-mobile, I'd assume it's a wubi install. You're lacking a file called WUBILDR. As for repairing, I'm not quite sure what the nature of said file is.
<underdog5004> hello, I have a crontab entry that executes a script that does some getmail magic. When I use the script manually, it works, but crontab is not automatically executing the script. What is going on here? I made sure the user was added to the crontab group and restarted my computer to ensure the changes applied.
<arooni-mobile> SpaceGhostC2C, whats a wubi install
<erUSUL> Der: not true; that's maybe what you do. but it is not what everybody does
<`mOOse`> SpaceGhostC2C, I just scanned the grub directory and there is no menu.lst in there
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, if so then why cant a simple reconfiguring a sound card fix a problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> arooni-mobile, did you possibly install ubuntu inside windows?
<Der> erUSUL, if so then why cant a simple reconfiguring a sound card fix a problem
<erUSUL> grub2 does not have menu.lst
<arooni-mobile> SpaceGhostC2C, yes i think thats what happened
<vikashagrawal199> grub2 has menu.cfg
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, because the configuration isn't created in dpkg. That's for your system. What is the real problem mate?
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, they are right. Locate menu.cfg and back it up.
<vikashagrawal199> so if u want youcan copy the text inside it and create  a new doc with same name and edit the file
<`mOOse`> yes, menu.cfg (which is overwritten by grub and they warn you that any changes you make to it will be overwritten by grub)
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, i cant hear any sound any more, but on a live system, i can, so i guess theres a problem on my BoX
<`mOOse`> ok
<erUSUL> vikashagrawal199: `mOOse` is grub.cfg but that's a generated file not to be edited.
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: /etc/default/grub /etc/grub.d/
<`mOOse`> ok erUSUL thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, doubtful. What happened prior to the sound failing?
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, erUSUL is a pro, you'd to yourself a favor to listen to his sage wisdom :)
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, i installed  userful multiplier [hated it] uninstalled it...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, Hmm, I don't know what that is mate. what is the name of the package for your sound drivers?
<twig11> I get poor sound with lots of static out of my rear audio output jack with Karmic running on a Dell gx520, but the sound is fine out of the front headphone jack. I have no idea how to troubleshoot this.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, alsa i guess
<AndyGraybeal> how do i change my hostname and make it persistent?
<h00k> !hostname | AndyGraybeal
<ubottu> AndyGraybeal: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<AndyGraybeal> thank you h00k
<h00k> AndyGraybeal: noprob!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, you can always sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa, but I'm not sure if it will break anything else. It might not.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, its a built in analog HD intel bbull* thing, comes in motherboard for optiplex 755
<SpaceGhostC2C> h00k, saves the day again!
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> no, no, no
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SpaceGhostC2C> haha!
<h00k> I just help when I can
<murlidhar> hi all what is the default theme set that karmic is using ? i mean i need the package name to install the ubuntu themes..
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, dosent that mean no more sound
<`mOOse`> ok thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<murlidhar> default ubuntu themes
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, but then what?
<h00k> murlidhar: I believe it's "Human"
<`mOOse`> how to I back up a dir again?
<`mOOse`> do
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, you simply reinstall the package.
<murlidhar> h00k: ty
<murlidhar> :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, there are lots of ways. do you just want to copy it? Tar it up?
<Der> do i need  a reboot after purge
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, do i need  a reboot after purge
<`mOOse`> SpaceGhostC2C, for this exercise I was going to backup grub.d
<Trek> Der, you shouldn't need to reboot after purging a package
<`mOOse`> (which is a dir)
<Trek> Der, at least I don't think so
<vikashagrawal199> erusul
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, i purged now intall again i guess, any reboot needed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, you should never have to reboot for installing or removing a package.
<vikashagrawal199> u can edit it to change boot loading time
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, ok then i guess am done but still no sound
<Trek> Der: reboot to make sure your sound drivers reload
<Trek> Der: reboot to make sure your sound drivers reload after reinstal *
<Der> Trek, will do, and come back, brb
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, does he actually need the reboot though? Can't he simply reload gdm and modprobe?
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, you can try this. (one sec)
<underdog5004> reboots are very infrequent with linux :)
<Akkernight> how do I uninstall something I installed with "make install" ?
<Trek> SpaceGhostC2C: i usually reboot after messing with the sound drivers, as if I mess with them, they go *poof* until I reboot
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, try this link to do what you need. http://www.metatitan.com/linux/5/how-to-tar-untar-from-the-command-line.html
<Akkernight> on Ubuntu
<underdog5004> any ideas about why my crontab isn't working? I've had this issue before with ubuntu, can't remember how to fix it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Akkernight, you'd need to manually remove the files.
<underdog5004> btw, changed the scheduling to * * * * *
<SpaceGhostC2C> underdog5004, we need moar info.
<Akkernight> SpaceGhostC2C, any way of seeing what files were installed?
<underdog5004> hello, I have a crontab entry that executes a script that does some getmail magic. When I use the script manually, it works, but crontab is not automatically executing the script. What is going on here? I made sure the user was added to the crontab group and restarted my computer to ensure the changes applied.
<underdog5004> I can post the crontab line if applicable
<SpaceGhostC2C> Akkernight, try timestamps maybe to see what newly created files were made.
<underdog5004> * * * * * mail sh /var/mail/getmail.sh
<Santiago> hello
<Santiago> can anybody help me? I have a little problem
<`mOOse`> thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, still after reboot with failiure
<mguy> Santiago: Ask your question if someone can help they will try
<Der> Trek, still with failiure
<`mOOse`> erUSUL, do you think you can help me sort out this grub problem?
<Trek> SpaceGhostC2C & Der:  Is it at all possible we're looking at hardware issues instead of driver issues?
<`mOOse`> I'd really appreciate it!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, not if the livecd has sound through the sound card and his install doesn't.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, i mentioned it was working b4, and it works with windows and ubuntu live cd
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, I'd personally ask erUSUL he's a genius.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, i guess that rukes out h/w problems
<blip-> hi all,  i'm upgrading the version of Ubuntu and wanted to delete(rename) all dot directories to start fresh.  What's a quick way to loop through all directories beggining with . and renaming them by adding a suffix ?   (Bash)    thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, I still use grub-legacy.
<`mOOse`> hehe - I think I just did :-)
<Trek> interesting, never seen that happen, Der & SpaceGhostC2C.  It does rule out hardware issues.
<`mOOse`> this is 1.97 beta4
<Santiago> ok, I have a removable disk of about 250Gb, and I've just formatted it in Ext2 format. with Gparted, now the problem is that I'm not able to copy anything into it. Even create a folder is impossible and I don't know the reason
<Trek> Der && SpaceGhostC2C: we confirmed the correct drivers were installed by the livecd?
<`mOOse`> which is what came with xubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, that's grub2.
<`mOOse`> yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, they had worked prior to some program he installed, but didn't like and removed.
<`mOOse`> grub2
<frederic185> Hi i'm using a wireless broadband device and i'v had a problem whereby it connects to the internet but my system doesn't recognise it as the internet connection occasionally it does work however so I am just relying on luck at the moment?
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, i didnt quite get ur last Qn
<blakkheim> Santiago: cp -v file /your/disk
<`mOOse`> (which has put 2 out now)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, we haven't asked any, we're helping eachother troubleshoot.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, oh ok =P
<Santiago> blakkheim, I don't understand, you mean use the terminal?
<blakkheim> Santiago: yes
<`mOOse`> I'm guessing erUSUL is busy hehe
 * `mOOse` sighs
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, he'll be back, he always comes back. That's why we love him :)
<underdog5004> I may have fixed the problem. Apparently, cron needs cron.deny in /etc to be empty for everyone to use crontab, but ubuntu doesn't come with any cron.deny file, so it restricts cron use to just root. Not ideal :/
<Trek> Der && SpaceGhostC2C: have we confirmed that the program he installed didn't mess with which drivers are loaded?  this happened to be on several occasiopns, different programs, different system configs, but same basic concept
<Trek> wow, I can't type...
<`mOOse`> :)))
<pweezy> blip-: you'd prob be better off just doing `mkdir blah && mv .* blah/`
<Santiago> blakkheim, what does it mean? the option -v on the comand cp?
<blakkheim> Santiago: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, He also tried a dpkg-reconfigure on the sucker too.
<Santiago> because I think it's a permission problem
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, thats why my basic qn from the beginning was, how can i reconfigure my sound card, like the drivers, and configs...
<SpaceGhostC2C> pweezy, I don't think that's what he needs. He needs to use a combination of globbing and find and rm.
<nikki_> hi
<Trek> Der && SpaceGhostC2C: interesting that after a dpkg-reconfigure and purge/reinstall the issue remains...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, we're trying to figure those things out. Give us another second
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | nikki_
<ubottu> nikki_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blip-> pweezy: oh right that's much easier :)    Do I need to close down all my programs first ?   I see things like .qt   .mozilla etc..
<frederic185> Hi i'm using a wireless broadband device and i'v had a problem whereby it connects to the internet but my system doesn't recognise it as the internet connection occasionally it does work however so I am just relying on luck at the moment?
<Trek> Der && SpaceGhostC2C: sorry I send to both, I use the previous-message keymapping on my IRC client
<SpaceGhostC2C> blip-, you want to remove all your user settings?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Trek, that's fine with me.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, like when ubuntu 1st installed, how did it configure my sound card, cant i do that proccess again?
<Trek> Der && SpaceGhostC2C: Short of a repair install, i'm not sure if there's a way to get rid of this error...
<Trek> Der && SpaceGhostC2C: but I don't normally recommend such an attempt, as you lose your data...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, there is a possibility, if you can find the alsa config files, that you can copy them to your hard disk from the livecd. Boot from the livecd.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, ah no pliz, i use this system 4 my develoment work
<Trek> Der, read spaceghost's message
<frederic185> Can someone  help me with my network manager problem sometimes when I restart and it connects via my wireless modem when i go to use firefox it says not connected
<`mOOse`> SpaceGhostC2C, hehe - well that tutorial on the command to back up a dir doesn't work :-)
<`mOOse`> tar -cvf backup.tar somefolder/  <--- no go
<mguy> frederic185: Instead of repeating here, try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<jellow> frederic185: Can you ping google from terminal , "ping www.google.com"?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, my thought is to boot from the livecd, locate all sound related configs and copy them to your hard drive in the proper locations. Backup the files before you move any new ones on.
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, what command did you use exactly?
<`mOOse`> sudo tar -cvf grub.d_bak.tar grub.d/  <--- that was mine
<SpaceGhostC2C> frederic185, you don't have to go anywhere else.
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, sounds great but there must be manyy files in many places =S
<Santiago> blakkheim, doing an example, if I do this: cp -v /home/santiago/blabla.pdf /dev/sdc1 . it's ok?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<frederic185> jellow: i can do it now but before I wasn't able to, i was relying on luck by continuously restarting the computer until it eventually worked
<blakkheim> Santiago: no, you want to copy to the mountpoint, not the raw device
<underdog5004> nope, haven't fixed the problem :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> frederic185, it's possible that your router or gateway isn't connected to the internet. Not sure.
<blip-> SpaceGhostC2C: hmm maybe not all but i'll be doing an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and thought it was a safe move
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, morning fella.
<frederic185> SpaceGhostC2C: it's a 3g wireless modem
<armence> hello all, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy using netboot on my laptop and the update manager is telling me I am up to date which is obviously a lie... How can I fix that?
<blip-> SpaceGhostC2C: I mean a good idea to delete them and recreate
<`mOOse`> oooo!!! I was IN the dir - I had to back out one dir to /etc/
<`mOOse`> doh
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C, 6:15pm morning  ;)
<blakkheim> armence: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Santiago> blakkheim, I don't understand
<SpaceGhostC2C> blip-, everything should be good from the upgrade, no need to remove any home folder files.
<jellow> frederic185: Not a fix but next time try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, that's what I meant.
<blakkheim> Santiago: /dev/sdc is the actual device, you need to mount it to your filesystem before you can copy stuff to it
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, do yo know much about sound drivers and configs of the like and such?
<blakkheim> Santiago: sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test
<frederic185> jellow: thanks i'll write it down
<SpaceGhostC2C> blakkheim, you actually need to mount the partition, not the whole device :)
<pweezy> does anyone know why fglrx would give me a flashing tty7 instead of launching X on startup?
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C && Trek, there must be many files in many places =S how do i find them all?
<blakkheim> SpaceGhostC2C: see my previous message
<blip-> SpaceGhostC2C: ah ok.  I guess i'll just go ahead and upgrade
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, not quite sure mate.
<blip-> thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C, zero. I have never had to mess with sound. always worked 100% OOTB
<TomV_415> I've lost many hours trying to upgrade my dual boot laptop to a larger hard drive -- I think I'm close to getting it working, but I could use some help.  I've detailed the situation in the following pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d69f6c7c0
<armence> Also, I am on a relatively old laptop using GNOME... I heard XFCE is more lightweight... Should I expect a significant performance improvement if I switched? Would I loose much functionality?
<Santiago> so blakkheim , it's /media/disk
<Santiago> ?
<TomV_415> any help would be much appreciated
<SpaceGhostC2C> blakkheim, I see now.
<mguy> armence: No, and no
<blakkheim> Santiago: that is a valid mount point, yes
<Arabus> hey, I want to install a bootable ubuntu live image on a harddrive so i can then attach the harddrive to a different computer - is there a way to do that and if, how?
<Der> hmmn, still leaves my conclusio ryt about ubuntu, i hate this situation...=[
<vikashagrawal199> what is wireshark????
<armence> mguy: thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, we're in the same boat.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !wireshark
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu has no idea, just like me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Santiago,to write to a partition you must first mount it, you cannot put data onto raw partitions like /dev/sdc1 etc etc
<pweezy> wireshark is a wireless sniffing app
<pweezy> erm s/wireless/network
<jellow> frederic185: Make sure it not problems with your I.S.P , You said was only wifi which had problems?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C,I don't buy creative garbage, zero issues :D
<mguy> Arabus: You can do it with a USB stick it should be the same for a USB hard drive. You will want to create a persistant file that you can save your data in
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, you can too, it's just not a safe practice :)
<blakkheim> !info wireshark > vikashagrawal199
<mguy> armence: How old is your laptop?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, good point.
<blakkheim> guess that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C,i prefer to advise users on safe practices ;)
<mguy> armence: Better question what CPU, MHz, RAM, and graphics card
<frederic185> jellow: no it's not a problem with the isp or the modem it's a problem with ubuntu not seeing the internet connection on the modem
<Arabus> mguy problem is following, i can not boot from usb - the computer will only boot from its hard drive - so i have to use the hard drive as boot device
<Santiago> yes I know that... I connect the disk to the computer, and it mount the partition.. so the problems is tha nautilus don't allows me to write into the disk..but the partition is mounted
<terkel> Hmm.. how do I fix this error? http://paste-it.net/private/d4cc0b2/ <- raiddevice 1 is removed? :s
<Der> what do i do my audio is totally messed up, i need it to work again.....
<Der> ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I guess that's sound advice :)
<frederic185> jellow: i just don't know how to say hey here is my internet connection ubuntu use it
<vikashagrawal199> if my server has close certain ports is it possible to open them
<vikashagrawal199> plz blakkhein info on wireshatk
<mguy> Arabus: Can you boot to USB from a menu or commandline in GRUB
<`mOOse`> erUSUL?
<ActionParsnip> jellow, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<blakkheim> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (karmic), package size 716 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<TomV_415> Anyone have time to check out my grub2 mbr problems?  (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d69f6c7c0 )
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, backup your current install and den try a nice and awesome reinstall :(
<phoenixz> There is this command to instead of make install, create a package of a project I just compiled, but I forgot what the name of tha command is.. who can help me?
<vikashagrawal199> plz blakkhein info on wireshark
<ActionParsnip> frederic185, route is useful, not sure on the syntax though
<bastidrazor> phoenixz: checkinstall
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, see it all leads up to that
<blakkheim> phoenixz: checkinstall
<armence> mguy: Intel Pentium M 1Ghz, 512 Mb ram, duno how to see what the graphics card is
<phoenixz> that one! thanks!
<jellow> ActionParsnip: its Up , 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=29.6 ms
<SpaceGhostC2C> vikashagrawal199, if the ports are closed, and you aren't an admin or have the permissions to open them, then not really.
<frederic185> ActionParsnip: should I look at the man pages for it next time it happens perhaps?
<SpaceGhostC2C> vikashagrawal199, you can, however try a reverse ssh tunnel.
<ActionParsnip> armence, sudo lshw -C display    will tell you
<Der> SpaceGhostC2C, my opinion ubuntu as desktop shudnt exist, as a server is amazing but thats IT
<bodacydo> Is anyone from India? I need help to understand a sentence. Please help. :)
<haxori> witam
<mguy> armence: Probably intel graphics. That shouldn't be too bad of a setup. They do make smaller and lighter linux distributions. What functionality do you require?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, thank goodness you're not the SADFL then, huh?
<blakkheim> Der: just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it shouldn't exist
<cartagena34> alguien  de españa
<SpaceGhostC2C> bodacydo, you can pm me. I have a friend who can translate.
<blakkheim> !es | cartagena34
<Arabus> mguy actually I do not know - but I would have to boot up to grub then i.e. at leas have grub installed on the hard drive
<ubottu> cartagena34: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<armence> mguy: Mostly, I do development and I like having workspaces and otherwise, just watching movies, listening to music, standard office stuff
<vikashagrawal199> spaceghost i have heard if i do anything with ssh and go wrong i will land in deep trouble
<cartagena34> oks
<TomV_415> Der:What desktop do you prefer then?
<SpaceGhostC2C> vikashagrawal199, who from? Who said this?
<armence> mguy It's a 33Mhz  Intel Graphics card
<Der> blakkheim, well iits not my only opinion, no one i've seen ever using ubuntu, that cud have a problem solved without reinstalling, even ppl, who buy support
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, I prefer LXDE myself :)
<mguy> You could try it, I have it running on a Pentium III 1GHz, it's a little pokey but it's better than GNOME. You might want to try Fluxbox or like I said something like ArchLinux or DSL
<vikashagrawal199> my friends there is some sh key like dat
<armence> mguy: oh... OK, thanks
<vikashagrawal199> main hun india se
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, well, I've not reinstalled ubuntu in about 3 years, same time as my lfs distro. I've fixed every error that comes my way.
<blakkheim> Der: cool story bro
<haxori> i need help
<haxori>  diod cam
<vikashagrawal199> puchlo agar kuch puchna hai
<SpaceGhostC2C> vikashagrawal199, as long as you have the sshclient on the server you can do it.
<Santiago> ActionParsnip,  yes I know that... I connect the disk to the computer, and it mount the partition.. so the problems is tha nautilus don't allows me to write into the disk..but the partition is mounted
<vikashagrawal199> how?????????
<SpaceGhostC2C> blakkheim, that wasn't very nice, bro.
<vikashagrawal199> please help
<`mOOse`> I have gotten driven-by
<TomV_415> I'm dealing with a bit of a night mare, trying to get linux to boot on my new drive.
<vikashagrawal199> ???
<Der> TomV_415, i think macs just deserve to dominate the market
<blakkheim> !please | vikashagrawal199
<ubottu> vikashagrawal199: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ActionParsnip> Santiago, use beter mount options in fstab or command line when you mount it. I'm guessing its an ntfs partition
<armence> OK, back to my original problem, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy and it is lying telling me it's up to date, aptitude update; aptitude full-upgrade just repeated the lie...
<Der> TomV_415, windows  =  garbage, ubuntu needs work
<SpaceGhostC2C> vikashagrawal199, does the server have an ssh client on it?
<blakkheim> armence: you are up to date then
<TomV_415> Der: Yes, Macs are good.  I have been using ubuntu day to day for 6 months now, and love it.
<Shogoot> So yeah. Remote desktop is ok. but im looking for a way to connect to my home computer remotely and without any more burocrasy access its harddrives and what not. What does application are im looking for?
<vikashagrawal199> i am new to irc so couldnt follow
<SpaceGhostC2C> Der, wouldn't you argue that all need work? Also offtopic mates.
<bodacydo> SpaceGhostC2C, thanks, I pm'd you.
<Santiago> ActionParsnip, mmm but it have an unique partition in ext2, I've just done it with gparted
<armence> blakkheim: But I'm obviously not, the look and feel is clearly not Ubuntu 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> vikashagrawal199, you need ssh client on server.
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot, for remote file access use ssh
<blakkheim> armence: oh you want to upgrade your ubuntu version?
<Izinucs> armence: not sure I understand you.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and that last bit *will not* take you to the next release..
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip im gonna look ssh up
<ActionParsnip> Santiago, then add an entry in fstab so users have full access to it
<Der> TomV_415, am talking only desktops not servers, and yes SpaceGhostC2C i guess they all need work, but macs need the least most
<vikashagrawal199> i it in my systes ir synaptic
<jellow> frederic185: Run sudo lshw -C network
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip any guide you already know of you can trow at me?
<armence> blakkheim: Well, yes... I assume that the new version has some benefits
<jellow> frederic185: and post output to pastebin
<sipior> Der: this is a support channel. time to move on.
<jackhorner> Hi all, ive tried to upgrade a server to lucid today and, well, ive big troubles (i was expecting them), biggest one is mountall not working because its not able to contact udev via socked. Udevd is not running if i try to start it by hand it says "error initializing netlink socket"
<jackhorner> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot, it uses encryption, you can also launch x based apps over it too to have the app running on the server but displayed on the client, no need for remote desktop then :)
<pdg1> so here's a funky issue. I had Ubuntu. everything worked good but it was running too slowly. changed to Xubuntu with xfce. my SATA hdd has disappeared. what has happened?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, we need to get on topic. If you all want to chat about best OS, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot, run: sudo apt-get install openssh-server and you will have all you need
<Der> sipior, well support me then....soundcard dosent work anymore, can you help me
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'd love to chat about it there.
<Izinucs> pdg1: you mean the icon on the desktop?
<sipior> Der: only if you plan on being more specific.
<Shogoot> thanks ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> pdg1, run: mount    it will tell you what is mounted where
<pdg1> Izinucs, no. the drive can't even be found by gparted. I didn't touch any of the hardware when i reinstalled it
<Santiago> ok i will try ActionParsnip , just a question.. I want to use this disk to do backups so if I need to do this work with fstab on all my systems it's not so convenient, do you suggest me to use another file system like fat32? is this a thing tha happened with ext2?
<armence> Izinucs: Yes, that is correct
<Der> sipior, after i installed userful multiplier [hated it] uninstalled it, i dont hear audio any more
<ActionParsnip> pdg1, if its not mounted, mount it
<armence> Izinucs: Is it not supposed to do so?
<pdg1> is it pastbinit that i can apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> Santiago, fat32 isnt robust to random power offs, ntfs is much sturdier
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit | pdg1
<ubottu> pdg1: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Der> sipior, it would be great if i can fully reconfigure every sound h/w aspect, while am running my desktop, instead of making a new install
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, but it also has read write across all major platforms, amirite?
<sipior> Der: what sort of card? also, have you contacted the makers of the software that you installed?
<armence> blakkheim: How can I go to the next release? Well, the latest release actually?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C,yes but so can ntfs as well as ext2/3/4
<Santiago> ActionParsnip, but ntfs is proprietary.. and I use only GNU/Linux systems, ubuntu jaunty, and ArchLinux
<ActionParsnip> Santiago,then use ext4 or ext2 if its a flash based storage
<Der> sipior, i didnt contact them, its a problem on ubuntu, my system, i just need audio, reconfigured figured this is the ""ryt place""
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, wait, native support for ext fs's?
<blakkheim> armence: if you're on 8.04 it would be faster just to reinstall with the latest, you can't skip versions. OR you can wait until lucid comes out in april and update directory to it
<Izinucs> armence: you mean take you to the next release by using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?  no.. it won't take you to the next release.. if you want to do that go to System>Admin>Upgrade manager and in there you'll see a button to upgrade to the next release.. however if you're on 8.04 you may want to wait until April of this year when 10.04 is released.. You'll be able to upgrade directly to that instead of one release at a time.
<sipior> Der: and did sound work after you installed multiplier?
<pdg1> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f45bf3a0
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhostC2C, sure, you just need better options when its mounted
<Santiago> ok thanks for the advice ActionParsnip
<Der> sipior, yes it worked, but after i rebooted, it stopped
<sipior> Der: "userful multiplier" is not a supported ubuntu package, to my knowledge. again, what type of card?
<zak>  i have a 250GB HDD, and i am going to replace by a 750 GB HDD , shall i made some change in fstab ?howt o mount it  ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ActionParsnip, I was talking cross-platform. If I work in a mac/windows/linux environment where I can't tweak much, wouldn't fat32 be the best choice? possibly ntfs.
<Der> sipior, i dunno its a builtin one, on the intel motherboard, with the optiplex 755
<Der> Dell
<ActionParsnip> pdg1, then mount the partition using fstab or command line, nautilus may be able to mount it
<armence> blakkheim, Izinucs: I'll just upgrade... I had to install from netboot because the CD-drive was shot and I had heard that it only worked with 8.04 which is why I am in 8.04
<haxori> #ubuntu-pl
<armence> Izinucs: Is the Upgrade manager different from the update manager?
<armence> Izinucs: Because if it is, I don't have it and if they are the same, it doesn't give me an upgrade button
<Carutsu> Hello. I'm getting a weird error, I'm trying to source a file, like this: source my_file, however I get the error "bash: source: no such file or directory", is it possible for source not to be installed?! (I'm positive the file exist, I just created it)
<Arabus> mguy: I used UNetBootin now to install a livecd to the harddrive and attached it to the other computer...
<jellow> frederic185: Im going afk , Bit of light reading look at last section on connection dropping , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#Dropped%20Connections
<ZykoticK9> jackhorner, you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1 - on my desktop Lucid I certainly have "udevd --daemon" running, my quick search of Launchpad didn't turn anything up for you (i might have missed something though).  FYI Lucid Alpha2 probably only suitable for testing on a server right now.  Best of luck.
<jackhorner> ZykoticK9, thanks, its just a test env, nothing on there, so its fine
<JaguarWarrior> Hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> Carutsu, you can also use a . like this . my_file
<JaguarWarrior> I have a problem upgrading kubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 and I was wondering if this is the place to ask help.
<zak>  i have a 250GB HDD, and i am going to replace by a 750 GB HDD , shall i made some change in fstab ?howt o mount it  ?
<sipior> Der: i would recommend you contact Userful's support line. their software (or its removal) broke your computer, and they would have a better idea of what their (closed source?) product did to your system.
<mismit> hola que tal??
<Carutsu> SpaceGhostC2C: d'oh found the problem, one of the files being sourced (by the file I created) had "source source"
<Carutsu> SpaceGhostC2C: thank you
<Carutsu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IneptMofo> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> Carutsu, anytime mate.
<Manii> Hi, how do u install a .emerald theme?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | IneptMofo
<ubottu> IneptMofo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Carutsu> SpaceGhostC2C: hehe, was my next line, thank you!
<Der> sipior, thnx for ur support
<Der> !
<blakkheim> !emerald > Manii
<ubottu> Manii, please see my private message
<christian> hallo leute
<coz_> Manii,  when you download and emerald theme be sure is is a .emerald theme   then open emerald-theme-manager and hit the Import button
<IneptMofo> i seem to have made a mistake and i dont know how to fix it , i set it to autologon but now when it logs on it throws errors up and doesnt work
<christian> mal eine frage gibt es skype für ubuntu
<llutz> !de | christian
<ubottu> christian: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> Guest24009: skype.com
<Manii> so .emerald is impossible to install on UNR 9.10?
<IneptMofo> the first is "Could no update lCEauthority file /home/ineptmofo/.lCEauthority
<coz_> Manii,  do you have emerald installed?
<Manii> coz_, nope
<coz_> Manii,  ok and do you have compiz installed?
<zealot> guys i have a big problem
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: sorry away for a while
<zealot> i got on my ubuntu workstation today
<zealot> and i wasnt thinking
<zealot> and i logged in as root
<Manii> coz_, yep
<zealot> and my computer burst into flames
<coz_> Manii,  ok and is compiz running?
<ZykoticK9> Manii, FYI Emerald is no longer maintained in any manner - and should be avoided for this reason
<TomV_415> Could use some help with this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d69f6c7c0  for anyone who knows grub2 well...
<coz_> Manii,  and ZykoticK9  is absolutely correct about emerald...it is no longe
<Manii> coz_, yes
<TomV_415> :-)
<coz_> developed
<coz_> Manii,   emerald is no longer developed or maintainted... although we have spoken ab
<Hiram> Does anyone know how to check/configure the size of contiguous memory blocks in 9.10 server?
<bastidrazor> zealot: that is impossible. root account is locked.
<Manii> ok fair enough
<coz_> Manii,  about anew decorator but nothing has been done yet
<Manii> thanks coz_
<zealot> no its not
<zealot> i typed sudo passwd
<coz_> Manii,  i would just stick with the gtk themes onboard at this point
<zealot> and set a root password
<zealot> and the very second i did su
<zealot> my computer exploded into a giant fireball
<zealot> you guys were right
<zealot> never log in as root
<SpaceGhostC2C> bastidrazor, it's not impossible...
<SpaceGhostC2C> zealot need help fixing?
<underdog5004> so, still having problems with crontab. Anyone got some time? I've already put absolute paths into the script and put a PATH var in my crontab, no luck :(
<rek> hi, what does mutt use to send the mail?
<sipior> SpaceGhostC2C: i have a feeling the only thing he needs fixed is his sense of humour :-)
<Hiram> underdog5004: what are you trying to do in your cron
<rek> hi, how can i chose how to send the mail with mutt with something i configured in sendmail.cf ? like DSsmtp.tele2.it  ?
<underdog5004> * * * * * mail sh /var/mail/getmail.sh        http://pastebin.com/m72e2b8d7  <-- script I'm running
<SpaceGhostC2C> sipior, depends on the joke.
<underdog5004> and there's a newline character after the end of the crontab entry
<michaeldobrovits> hi, can someone help me with a hi res custom modeline
<underdog5004> I've also made an /etc/cron.deny file (empty)
<jok3r> hello, i'm having trouble upgrading: upon dist-upgrade dpkg tries to configure python and fails, at which time many other things that depend on python fail to be configured and dpkg dies
<jok3r> http://pastebin.com/m193495b9
<jok3r> that's the dpkg spitout from configuring python
<Hiram> underdog5004: so, you're trying to execute the mail command at every minute of every day?
<aaronfc> Hello :) Is it normal that ubuntu 9.10 run slowly in my Athlon 64 (2Ghz) (... Yes I know, I've to buy new processor :P)
<`mOOse`> erUSUL, gonna be back anytime soon?
<SpaceGhostC2C> `mOOse`, you should re ask now.
<Shogoot> i know theres a fast way to change from gnome to kde.....  was it sudo apt-get install kde"?
<underdog5004> Hiram, yep, but scheduling isn't the issue right now
<underdog5004> that's just for testing
<michaeldobrovits> hi, can someone help me with a hi res custom modeline
<SpaceGhostC2C> Shogoot,  do you wnat both at once?
<h00k> Shogoot: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mguy> Shogoot: Download Kbuntu
<aaronfc> Hello :) Is it normal that ubuntu 9.10 run slowly in my Athlon 64 (2Ghz) (... Yes I know, I've to buy new processor :P)
<JaguarWarrior> Guys can anyone help me out? I get crashes everytime I launch package manager and other such programs
<Shogoot> mguy if i wanted kbuntu i would :)
<michaeldobrovits> hi, can someone help me with a hi res custom modeline
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: just explain the problem :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> aaronfc, I'm running something much older with ubuntu and that isn't a problem.
<jok3r> i'm having trouble dist-upgrading: when i dist-upgrade it fails to configure the new version of python which in turn fails over to the things that depend on python
<jok3r> http://pastebin.com/m193495b9
<aaronfc> SpaceGhostC2C, then what can it be ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL, remember he's trying to fix grub2
<jok3r> that's the spitout from trying to configure python with dpkg
<Hiram> underdog5004: well, it should go something like this '* * * * * /path/to/script'
<underdog5004> yep
<michaeldobrovits> hi, can someone help me with a hi res custom modeline
<erichynds> after i add a user to a group, is there a way to refresh that somehow?
<underdog5004> * * * * * mail sh /var/mail/getmail.sh
<SpaceGhostC2C> aaronfc, any number of things mate. Has it always been "slow" to you? It's a relative thing.
<rek> hei damn
<SpaceGhostC2C> erichynds, you'd have to restart if you are that user. I think you can get away with restarting gdm.
<Hiram> underdog5004: you should be taking out your "mail sh"
<jok3r> does anyone know why python is failing to be configured by dpkg?
<underdog5004> are you sure?
<Hiram> underdog5004: does your script work from the command line?
<aaronfc> SpaceGhostC2C, yes since I installed this new version. But WinXP and old Kubuntu and ubuntu versions, worked well. Now when I open for example 2 folders, it takes a while to open them :S
<`mOOse`> erUSUL, I have XP on C: and Win7 on G: and Xubuntu on a flashdrive usb....when I was installing Xubuntu Grub2 complained that I was trying to install the bootloader to a directory and not an MBR....but it did it. Works ok when I boot from the USB - get the Grub2 menu...but when I try to boot without the flashdrive in the port, my windows boot menu is gone and there's just GRUB printed in the top left corner of my screen
 * `mOOse` takes a breath
<erichynds> SpaceGhostC2C: how can i restart gdm?
<underdog5004> Hiram, yep
<Hiram> underdog5004: yes. the only argument that should be in your cron is the time/single command.
<underdog5004> ok...
<ajavid> hello, I am using ubuntu 8.04lts and I have errors in command line.perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<SpaceGhostC2C> erichynds, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<erichynds> thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> erichynds, you'll be logged out.
<underdog5004> gotta wait a couple minutes to test it :/
<erichynds> yeap
<SpaceGhostC2C> erichynds, but just log back in.
<`mOOse`> so I look in the MBR sector of my HD and in the text it says Grub Error and other nonsense
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: the files that grub needs to fully boot properly are in the usb flash drive. no flash drive no joy.
<Hiram> underdog5004:you don't need to start it with "sh" because the very first thing your script does is declare what shell its using.
<`mOOse`> hmmm
<SpaceGhostC2C> underdog5004, have you tested the script seperately?
<underdog5004> whoohoo, it's working!
<underdog5004> thanks a lot, I really appreciate your help!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hiram, assuming it has a executable bit.
<michaeldobrovits> hi, can someone help me with a hi res custom modeline
<{g}> Hey People! I want to find out the maximum resolution my Amilo SI 1520 supports when used with an external monitor. Any ideas how I do that?
<`mOOse`> but in the Grub2 boot menu there are 2 entries aside from the linux kernels....they both say Win7 and neither of them boot me to windows!
<Hiram> SpaceGhostC2C: well, yeah.
<ajavid> hello, I am using ubuntu 8.04lts and I have errors in command line.perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory.  I have aptitude install locales and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but nothing fixed
<ajavid> I don't know what to do
<aaronfc> Hey guys, anybody can give me a point of light and tell how can I check why my computer is not working well ? It's slow (Ubuntu 9.10)
<`mOOse`> that is when I boot off the usb ^
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: you will have to restore the windows bootloader. if you have a windows installcd you can boot with it and enter a recovery console (press f8 druing boot) iirc) and run "fixmbr"
<`mOOse`> ok...let me try that now
<`mOOse`> thanks
<Hiram> So now that we've done some scripting, how about getting into memory allocation? ... anyone?
<ajavid> does anyone know about ubuntu 8.04 lts
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: next time when asked where to nstall grub choose the usb disk
<selig5> aaronfc: computer specs?
<ajavid> is this too old for a server?
<`mOOse`> I did!
<`mOOse`> 4 times!
<ajavid> what is the problem with locales?
<`mOOse`> it kept bitching at me
<aaronfc> selig5, Athlon 64 2Ghz Processor, 2GB RAM ¿anything else ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> ajavid: it is the current lts so no too old. but the next one comes out in april (10.04)
 * `mOOse` washes his mouth out with soap
<ajavid> is there a different channel for ubuntu server suport?
<`mOOse`> ok, brb
<`mOOse`> :-)
<selig5> aaronfc: that should be good enough...
<arand> ajavid: it is the current supported LTS.
<ajavid> then why cant I get support?
<arand> !server | ajavid
<SpaceGhostC2C> ajavid, the only real difference between server and desktop is desktop is server with a gui and such things.
<ubottu> ajavid: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<ajavid> hello, I am using ubuntu 8.04lts and I have errors in command line.perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"). locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory.  I have aptitude install locales and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but nothing fixed
<aaronfc> selig5, I know... but it's slow :S ... It takes about 5 seconds to open a folder
<erUSUL> `mOOse`: ok; i've never installed in a usb disk so i dunno maybe the installer is buggy in that regard
<ajavid> I don't know how o fix
<ajavid> do you know?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ajavid, try looking in #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> he left?
<ajavid> ok
<bugs> hey there, what do i need to compile a kernel module on ubuntu? i have linux-headers-2.6.31-17 installed but make (distclean|modules_prepare) still fails.
<sivik> is there a way to add a very large range of ips, like over 200 without doing it per eth0:#?
<selig5> aaronfc: have you checked top or htop to see if you have stuff using too much cpu
<ajavid> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> bugs sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tavish> sivik: try writing a bash script to generate the /etc/interfaces file
<aaronfc> selig5, I did top, and I get Xorg with 26% at some moments, but gets back to 2 or 3% after a moment. But nothing else
<sivik> tavish: so there isn't a way like ifcfg-range# like in centos/redhat?
<TomV_415> I'm having a challenge - I upgraded my hard drive, and cloned the partitions of the old one onto the new one (using Windows), now I can't get boot loader to work, after trying for many hours...
<TomV_415> I'm able to get to windows via supergrub (1.2.1)
<selig5> aaronfc: sounds fine, I'm out of ideas....
<buxnaman> what is sdl? i need it and cannot figure out where to download
<BedMan> 01:40 -!- BedMan was kicked from #ubuntu by mneptok [BedMan]
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, have you tried a livecd and chroot into it?
<BedMan> ??
<haven489> Can anybody tell me what password hashes ubuntu9.10 uses?
<tavish> sivik: i dont know. but i think the script would be pretty easy to write. just use the hwaddr field only once.
<aaronfc> selig5, you tried at least :) if you get any other idea, please tell me :) I'm here looking for a solution :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> michaeldobrovits, what does chrooting into it have to do with it?
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: sort of.. I did that as part of one of the web pages on how to fix..http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d69f6c7c0
<rek> hi, how can i chose how to send the mail with mutt with something i configured in sendmail.cf ? like DSsmtp.tele2.it  ?
<haven489> Can anybody tell me what password hashes ubuntu9.10 uses?
<omani> hi, could someone help me pls. my id_rsa private key for my ssh server doenst work on my new system. it is the private key of my old client system, but when i want to use it on the new client, it asks me for a passphrase, although i dont have set any.
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: (more details on what i've done there.)
<omani> hi, could someone help me pls. my id_rsa private key for my ssh server doenst work on my new system. it is the private key of my old client system, but when i want to use it on the new client, it asks me for a passphrase, although i dont have set any.
<erUSUL> haven489: one based on md5
<omani> sry
<erUSUL> haven489: man crypt
<haven489> ok
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, try setuping grub
<selig5> aaronfc: somebody else here knows a lot more than I...
<haven489> like umm sha-512?
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, maybe you didn't clone the hdd fully?
<michaeldobrovits> SpaceGhostC2C, maybe tom didn't clone the disks fully?
<aaronfc> selig5, maybe :) I'll try
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: looks right when I look at everything via live cd... but good question.
<erUSUL> haven489: sha != md5 both are hash algo thought
<aaronfc> selig5, I'm not good getting the attention of other people jajaja, I'll try :)
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, and make sure bios is set on new hdd
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: I did set up grub, but I don't really understand the mount stuff... so it may not have stuck
<buxnaman> what is sdl? i need it and cannot figure out where to download
<haven489> erUSUL: ok well i have forgotten my pass for my ubuntu 9.10 login, and i was thinking i'd use a password cracker to get it is there anyother way?
<biber190519> Hi. i need to mount my encrypted hd. its encrypted using cryptsetup. first step i made was "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 crypto"
<pdg1> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry... I'm not sure I understand what you meant by
<Pici> !password | haven489
<ubottu> haven489: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<biber190519> not its mapped to /dev/mapper/crypto
<erUSUL> haven489: boot into recovery mode and change the password
<SpaceGhostC2C> michaeldobrovits, I must be mistaken, I didn't see much about disk-cloning. My bad.
<selig5> aaronfc: keep trying, your comp should run better than how you describe.
<omani> hi, could someone help me pls. my id_rsa private key for my ssh server doenst work on my new system. it is the private key of my old client system, but when i want to use it on the new client, it asks me for a passphrase, although i dont have set any.
<erUSUL> haven489: or what ubottu said XXDD
<pdg1> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry... I'm not sure I understand what you meant by mounting it. I can't even find the drive as sda2 or anything
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: new hard drive is replacing the old one, and boots correctly when i use supergrub
<TomV_415> (but only into the windows partion.)
<biber190519> but the mapped partition is lvm
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, if youd go to livecd we can try together to see what the issue is. if it boot fine why doesn't your linux boots?
<SpaceGhostC2C> omani, any reason why you wouldn't create a new private key?
<biber190519> how to map these lvm's to another /dev/mapper
<arand> haven489: If there was a way to recover it, something would be wrong, you can change it to a new one though..(see others links)
<haven489> erUSUL: TYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTYTY
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits:  I do see that Gparted doesn't understand the partion, but Disk Utils sees everythnig
<aaronfc> I've some kind of problem with Ubuntu 9.10. My processor is Athlon 64 (2Ghz) and I've 2GB RAM. The problem is that it takes about 5 or more seconds to open for example a folder, or when I minimize or maximixe a window :S .... It cannot be normal. Please if anybody can help me :) ... Top reports only Xorg consuming 26% at intervals, but it get back to 2 or 3% in a moment.... I'm sad, if I cannot get full rendiment for my pc, I'd have to go back to Windows XP
<aaronfc> :(
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: I have it running on live CD now.. (I'm typing from a borrowed lapop
<TomV_415> )
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, what fsys did you installed on the disk?
<omani> spaceghost, cuz when i do that, i would have to upload it on the server, but the server is already configured for public key authentication only
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, what wass there before?
<omani> so i cant scp with a password logging onto the machine
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: each partition is a bit different, see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d69f6c7c0 for the filesystem lists (ntfs and ext3 are set up.)
<rek> hi, how can i chose how to send the mail with mutt with something i configured in sendmail.cf ? like DSsmtp.tele2.it  ?
<haven489> arand: i was going to try john the ripper but this seems to be safer...
<michaeldobrovits> TomV_415, come to private
<TomV_415> michaeldobrovits: how do I do that?
<BeardedChimp> If you had multiple programs piped in a bash script, ie foo | bar | moo   after it stops running which return value does $? hold, and how can I chose which return value I want to read?
<erUSUL> BeardedChimp: in bash you have the variable PIPESTATUS that holdes the return values of all the programs of the pipe (array)
<BeardedChimp> erUSUL: Brilliant thats perfect
<erUSUL> BeardedChimp: more help in #bash
<ubuntu> hey how can i record video streaming e.x files that i play on vlc
<arand> haven489: If you did find a way to actually recover the old password *string*, that would be a security issue in need of patching ;)
<riccardo> erUSUL how can i chose how to send the mail with mutt with something  i configured in sendmail.cf ? like DSsmtp.tele2.it  ?
<haven489> arand: then i shall see if there is
<riccardo> how can i chose how to send the mail with mutt with something  i configured in sendmail.cf ? like DSsmtp.tele2.it  ?
<haven489> and get it fixed
<riccardo> how can i chose how to send the mail with mutt with something  i configured in sendmail.cf ? like DSsmtp.tele2.it  ?
<Pici> !repeat | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SpaceGhostC2C> riccardo, patience bro.
<{g}> quit
<riccardo> hi Pici  how can i do that? sorry SpaceGhostC2C  but i pressed the button two times, but i'm also rek here
<erUSUL> !mta | riccardo i am far from a postmaster read here
<ubottu> riccardo i am far from a postmaster read here: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<ubuntu> hey how can i record video streaming e.x files that i play on vlc
<riccardo> er
<Euphemia> mk
<Euphemia> amk
<Euphemia> aq
<riccardo> erUSUL: but i send the mail with fastwebnet.it and i cant find it in sendmail.cf i don't remember how to choose it from mutt and how to set it
<SpaceGhostC2C> riccardo, no worries mate, just had to sorta ding that.
<riccardo> SpaceGhostC2C: what's sorta ding?
<riccardo> however mates i'm upgrading to 9.04
<riccardo> however guys i can't use gnome with my radeon 9200 i have some problems i don't know why..... i'm usin' fglrx
<aaronfc> I've some kind of problem with Ubuntu 9.10. My processor is Athlon 64 (2Ghz) and I've 2GB RAM. The problem is that it takes about 5 or more seconds to open for example a folder, or when I minimize or maximixe a window :S .... It cannot be normal. Please if anybody can help me :) ... Top reports only Xorg consuming 26% at intervals, but it get back to 2 or 3% in a moment.... I'm sad, if I cannot get full rendiment for my pc, I'd have to go back to Windows XP
<aaronfc> :(
<blakkheim> aaronfc: what de/wm/gpu
<erUSUL> riccardo: you do not need sendmail to send mail with mutt it has smtp capabilities now afaik. but even if it does not you are better of using some simple mta like msmtp-mta
<paradoxuncreated> I was wondering maybe, if you knew why Ubuntu Studio reports errors with my harddrive (sdb) and eventually gets to a black screen, when Kubuntu is working (however also did report some errors with sdb at first boot). Could it be related to large HD, 500GB?
<erUSUL> riccardo: and not a full blown mta like sendmail
<SpaceGhostC2C> riccardo, meaning the fast double post. It wasn't personal.
<aaronfc> blakkheim, I didn't understand you :)
<aaronfc> blakkheim, I'm spanish, please tell me what did you mean
<rek> erUSUL:  but where did i set smtp.fastwebnet.it ? i don't remember i don't see it in muttrc  what does afaik mean?
<blakkheim> aaronfc: what desktop environment, window manager, graphics card and hard drive do you have? all these can factor in to the "slowness"
<domo> is there a bash command to empty a file?
<blakkheim> aaronfc: you can get help in spanish by doing /join #ubuntu-es
<djfoo> sup bassdrive!
<goodtime> haha got my graffics workin now
<rek> goodtime:  how?
<djfoo> big ups to Overfiend
<rek> erUSUL:
<aaronfc> blakkheim, desktop enviroment -> gnome, window manager -> I don't know, how to check this ?, graphic card -> Ati HD 4650 with last ATI oficial drivers, hard drive -> I don't know what you mean with the hard drive... 200Gb .. ¿?
<goodtime> sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted-extras
<djfoo> lol wrong channel
<sood> how to use thread in tcl-8.3
<domo> > filename worked
<domo> thanks
<domo> :0
<goodtime> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<blakkheim> aaronfc: you might want to try a lighter environment than gnome. your window manager is probably metacity or compiz, ati doesn't have the best linux support, i meant ths speed of your hd in RPM
<maaRiichaChee> ola
<MenZa> !es | maaRiichaChee
<ubottu> maaRiichaChee: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<goodtime> thats it
<maaRiichaChee> hello
<maaRiichaChee> Olaa
<goodtime> lo
<maaRiichaChee> que acess?
<don-i> how is ati support these days ?
<MenZa> maaRiichaChee: Please do not speak Spanish in this channel.
<don-i> i heard ati released native drivers
<don-i> yay or nay ?
<sood> hey help me pleassssss.how to run threads in tcl
<MenZa> !ati | don-i
<ubottu> don-i: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goodtime> yay
<MenZa> sood: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. For tcl, try #tcl
<CompuHacker> Hmm, maybe there should be a #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-spanish.
<CompuHacker> Or is there?
<MenZa> CompuHacker: There is one. #ubuntu-es.
<exalt> hello i have a pentium2 223mhz, can i make run COD4 with ununtu? tha linux is faster than windwos they say?
<MenZa> exalt: No, you can't.
<exalt> MenZa:  shhh....
<exalt> what a pitty!
<warriorforgod> exalt: Are you saying you want to run Call of Duty 4 with ubuntu?
<blakkheim> exalt: maybe if there is a commandline version :)
<don-i> blakkheim, LOL
<exalt> :D
<exalt> blakkheim:  dont mess with my boy, i pwn you with my xterm snipa
<pweezy> hi, i am looking to see what packages are installed on my system, i dont see a /var/log/packages, is the list being held somewhere else?
<blakkheim> pweezy: dpkg --get-selections
<MenZa> pweezy: Try dpkg --get-selections
<blakkheim> too slow
<llutz> pweezy: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<MenZa> blakkheim: Beat me to it :(
<pweezy> MenZa: what is that, like a database for packages instead of a flatfile structure?
<MenZa> pweezy: dpkg is the Debian Package Manager. --get-selections simply shows you what packages are handled by it.
<sobersabre> hi. Can any WELL READ native hebrew speaker talk to me privately ? I have a difficult hebrew question!
<pweezy> ok, so where is the physical list?
<MenZa> pweezy: No clue. What do you need it for?
<pweezy> MenZa: its just reassurance as i dont know the debain package manager
<Pici> sobersabre: If its Ubuntu related, try #ubuntu-il, otherwise its offtopic for this channel.
<blakkheim> pweezy: dpkg --get-selections > /tmp/the_physical_list :P
<hikenboot> how do i tell the speed of memory installed is there a command that will show this?
<pweezy> blakkheim: do you have a method that doesn't involve some ominous program telling you?
<blakkheim> hikenboot: cat /proc/meminfo
<MenZa> pweezy: What do you mean?
<pweezy> i mean, there's not a file somewhere that is keeping track?  how does the package manager know?
<buxnaman> The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found ... please tell me where to download SDL
<pweezy> sorry im new to ubuntu
<CrashOverride> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Pici> CrashOverride: Whats up?
<CrashOverride> look
<CrashOverride> there are bots in the channel
<blakkheim> ...
<CrashOverride> all have AAAA in there name
<CrashOverride> they are drones
<SpaceGhostC2C> Bots? In the channel? Call for help!
<CrashOverride> 20QAAABY
<SpaceGhostC2C> whoa!
<tsimpson> CrashOverride: not bots
<CompuHacker> They're.. They're eating her!
<buxnaman> haahah
<CompuHacker> And then they're going to eat me!
<buxnaman> !
<CrashOverride> they are drones
<MenZa> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Urda> QUESTION: Why do files init.d have to have names shorter than 15 characters
<SpaceGhostC2C> sorry MenZa it was hard to resist, so I didn't.
<MenZa> SpaceGhostC2C: Try harder next time. :)
<CrashOverride> Ok whatever
<CrashOverride> nvm then
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<CrashOverride> Let the drones stay itsa your channel
<blakkheim> hikenboot: sorry, a better solution would be: sudo lshw -c memory | grep clock
<SpaceGhostC2C> MenZa, will do. Sorry about the fail that is me :)
<pweezy> ok so basically dpkg is an internet application that has a direct connection through the matrix to the oracle's brain who telepathically reads which packages you have installed and sends you back a list.
<SpaceGhostC2C> pweezy, not really.
<shadowshell> lol
<kostkon> pweezy, yeap
<SpaceGhostC2C> pweezy, take out the internet and you have a deal
<shadowshell> yes, thats it exactly
 * pweezy looks for linux
 * pweezy does not find linu
<shadowshell> anyone know how to tell apt-get/aptitiude to not start a daemon its installing at install time?
<MenZa> shadowshell: Remove the init script?
<Pici> pweezy: man dpkg can tell you what files it looks at.
<shadowshell> no
<shadowshell> like
<pweezy> Pici: thanks
<shadowshell> apt-get install --no-start apache2
<shadowshell> install but don't start it now
<pweezy> i do like the apt-get stuff, though
<SpaceGhostC2C> shadowshell, you don't use apt-get for that.
<pweezy> but uhm, i cant get my graphics card to work :(
<shadowshell> i realize that
<shadowshell> but when you install apache that way it starts as part of the install
<notluke> I'm trying to use a cifs mount that works fine under centos, but with smbfs or cifs under 9.10, I get all kinds of jibberish for filenames and a bunch of "No such file or directory" and "Invalid argument" messages.  Googling has turned up "codepage=" and "iocharset=" options, but I've tried several combinations with no luck.  Any suggestions?
<SpaceGhostC2C> try sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<shadowshell> and i don't want it to
<pweezy> computer freezes when i try to use fglrx
<shadowshell> right but i don't want it to start the first time
<pweezy> then i did aticonfic --initial -f ; and now it just flickers on tty7 when i start up
<SpaceGhostC2C> shadowshell, not sure what to tell you bro.
<pweezy> *aticonfig
<shadowshell> space: thanks for trying
<DJTachyon> don't suppose someone in here is flying continental today or tomorrow?
<shadowshell> for instance
<shadowshell> chef
<shadowshell> calls home when it starts
<jellow> DJTachyon: planning something nasty?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | DJTachyon
<ubottu> DJTachyon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h4f> I have dependency problem libgfortran3:   Depends: gcc-4.4-base (=4.4.1-4ubuntu8) but 4.4.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<shadowshell> and once it does it asks for a registration
<DJTachyon> lol
<DJTachyon> i know
<Urda> QUESTION: Why do files init.d have to have names shorter than 15 characters? Is it a Ubuntu to thing or just Linux in general
<DJTachyon> it's for a linux based application :P
<MenZa> DJTachyon: Still offtopic for this channel.
<MenZa> DJTachyon: Try #defocus.
<SpaceGhostC2C> DJTachyon, then I'd ask you to ask a question regarding support. or move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<webbb82> h
<webbb82> anyonne here
<SpaceGhostC2C> h is the 8th letter of the alphabette webbb82
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<llutz> urda who told you so? i.e /etc/init.d/readahead-desktop exists
<fyksen>  #xubuntu
<llutz> urda and some files with even longer filenames
<Urda> llutz: weird. I got an error from terminal about it
<Urda> llutz: I'll look into it more thanks
<mcw> I have a question
<webbb82> ok when i run the ubuntu install cd and get to the partition part i dont get the option to install them side by side i only can install on entire drive or pick them manually
<Diarrheal> Let this be a warning to those who think that Freenode is all wholesome and innocent.  http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Firefox_XPS_IRC_Attack
<webbb82> did they take that option off to install them side by side
<Diarrheal> This is the truth behind the matter
<Diarrheal> the embezzlement of Mr. Levin
<Diarrheal> Read all about it
<CompuHacker> Oh Diarrheal, did you really just link to ED on this wholesome IRC channel?
<mcw> how do you make a video or picture collage with Ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> mcw mad skills requiring win and some Gimp
<Pici> mcw: You can use pitivi for making videos
<mcw> SpaceGhostC2C, What package would be required to do such a thing?
<Urda> llutz: ooo what about process names longer than 15 char? that seems to be the issue exactly
<mcw> Pici, ok thanks
<lein> mcw : Gimp
<SpaceGhostC2C> mcw, a picture collage would require gimp or some other image manipulation tool.
<mcw> Many people do it on youtube i was just wondering how
<sysdoc> Trying to install 9.10 fresh to a new HD and the install hangs.. I've tried the boot parameters like no noapic etc with no joy... Anyone have a suggestion?
<llutz> Urda: maybe limitation of ps? i don't know
<Pici> Urda: Why is it an issue, are you having a problem with something?
<mcw> Thanks All!!
<mcw> installed and done
<Wicet> Anyone remember a quick command for installing Ventrilo Server to Ubuntu Server 9.10 (pref. apt-get or like)?
<llutz> Urda: use -f to show fullformat output
<SpaceGhostC2C> mcw goodluck
<z0mbie> hey guys
<Urda> llutz, Pici, kind of. Making some custom daemons. here is the exact message from terminal: start-stop-daemon: warning: this system is not able to track process names longer than 15 characters
<cak054_> n
<SpaceGhostC2C> Urda, are process names necessarily the names of the file? I'm not sure.
<z0mbie> i am using an ati-graka and turned the vsync on the highest level, but still my desktop has tearing
<Urda> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm not exactly sure what is going. Let me do some research and pop back in here
<pdg1> so I'm still having a hard time finding my hard drive in the device list
<Pici> Urda: I suppose its a kernel limitation, since start-stop-daemon is lookin into /proc, perhaps #ubuntu-kernel has some answers? If not perhaps #ubuntu-devel.  Warning, those are active devel channels (not support channels), so be patient.
<Urda> Pici: yes I am heading back to my drawing board and investigating this. I got some help from a new strace so I am going to review the work
<Pici> Urda: Okay, good luck
<jiohdi> trying to watch youtube in totem... everything works until the buffer reaches 100% and then the totem pops like a balloon and vanishes
<jiohdi> help?
<jellow> jiohdi: sounds like a bug , Any output from terminal?
<Urda> Pici: initially, it looks like a Kernel thing. http://bit.ly/dwiK8W http://bit.ly/ciCh2V
<Pici> Urda: Well, its the kernel's fault, but s-s-d, doesn't know any better it seems ;)
<Urda> Pici: yes that is what it seems like
<Anarchy7> hi guys my vista sucked and I started with ubuntu live cd and I want to copy necessary files to usb drive but some give error , how can I solve that ?
<pweezy> Pici: have you seen this?  http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21889
<Arabus> is there a way to start the ubuntu installer from cd in an already running other ubuntu?
<zunny> a
<guntbert> sysop1: my first question: did you md5sum check the iso before burning?
<guntbert> sysop1: sorry, wrong nick
<zunny> Vista has always sucked...
<guntbert> !ot | zunny
<ubottu> zunny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shane2peru> can someone explain this sed string to me?  sed -e 's/[^a-zA-Z .,!?]//g'  It is a bit beyond my scope
<blakkheim> shane2peru: man sed or /join #sed
<Anarchy7> hi guys my vista sucked and I started with ubuntu live cd and I want to copy necessary files to usb drive but some give error , how can I solve that ?
<erUSUL> shane2peru: blakkheim #regex ? because the sed command is easy.
<Myrtti> shane2peru: removes all other characters than letters either in capital or normal, space,.!?
<neodragon> is there a seperate channel for xubuntu?
<shane2peru> blakkheim, I didn't know there was a #sed room, thanks
<nrich> neodragon, type /join #xubuntu and find out
<Arabus> is there a way to start the ubuntu installer from cd in an already running other ubuntu?
<zunny> ubottu: take it easy...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neodragon> thanks
<shane2peru> Myrtti, ok, thanks!  is there an easy way to modify it to leave in numbers?  I presume that ^a-zA-Z limits it to letters
<Ballmer_is_god> hello my friends
<bruno> oi
<Myrtti> shane2peru: add 0-9 somewhere
<shane2peru> Myrtti, ok, thanks!!!
<Myrtti> shane2peru: ^ means inverse
<Ballmer_is_god> hmm... I am getting a little hungry
<Guest22823> Tem algum brazileiro ??
<blakkheim> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pweezy> anyone familiar with catalyst?
<shane2peru> Myrtti, ahh, that is where my confusion was coming from
<daftykins> hi all i've been installing nvidia drivers and am now stuck unable to install any of them due to dpkg-divert settings, is there a way i can remove all of them at once for a given package? i can't quite fathom the man page for dpkg-divert and right now i'm having to remove one by one
<daftykins> based on what dpkg errors on
 * pweezy cries for help
<xangua> !ask | pweezy
<ubottu> pweezy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pweezy> I did ask
<pweezy> lol
 * Ballmer_is_god hands pweezy a brand new copy of windows 7 there that should help
 * pweezy adds Ballmer_is_god to his ignore list
<Ballmer_is_god> pweezy, lol i was joking
<nightstrike_> hello?
<guntbert> Ballmer_is_god:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<pweezy> xangua: i actually have been asking this question for days-- there is an issue with fglrx in catalyst 9.11, 9.12, 10.1 on ubuntu 9.10, with the radeon hd 5770 -- I have no idea how to troubleshoot it-- I get a hard lock or a flickering tty7 but no X.
<Pici> joshusa: When helping, be helpful.  If you feel the need to be random, theres #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing.  Remember to read the /topic there though.
<zilkomaa> help
<zilkomaa> me
<zilkomaa> please
<pweezy> xangua: i have more detailed posted on phoronix: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21889
<Pici> !ask | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nightstrike_> Hi.
<zunny> and he is on the hunt...
<sobersabre> hi. I have a flash disk. and as root I can do things like create a hg repository, add files, etc.
<pdg1> I'm still having a bugger of a time figuring this out. I've got a 1TB drive inside this machine. It doesn't seem to be able to find the device
<sobersabre> when I'm doing this as a regular user, I can create folders/files, etc. and I can run hg init "repository",
<sobersabre> but when I'm running hg add it fails with error "Operation not permitted".
<sobersabre> what can this be caused by ?
<zilkomaa> ubottu: Okay, i am very sorry about that. It wont happen again, i promise you that!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pweezy> pdg1: sounds like a driver issue, I would look into rebuilding your kernel with the driver built in.
<zilkomaa> |ask Pici
<hunsbergah> is anyone having problems reclaiming a keyboard after resume? brightness key combos work, but I can't switch to TTY1 or even ctrl alt del.
<boourns> anyone familar with avidemux?  i'm having an issue when I'm running an avidemux script which appends about 140 short avi's together.  its fine if I keep it around 100 clips, but any higher than that and i get a crash, "assertion failed," etc.  any ideas?
<Pici> zilkomaa: I don't have a question, you said you do.
<pdg1> pweezy, holy poo. but i had Ubuntu 9.10 and it worked just fine. but Xubuntu 9.10 doesn't have the drivers?
<kim___> hello
<zilkomaa> !ask | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kim___> hi awe
<Pici> zilkomaa: Just ask your question, please don't point the bot at me for no reason.
<pweezy> pdg1: i have no idea, i bet #xubuntu would know what would cause that better than here.
<pdg1> pretty sure they use the same Kernels
<pdg1> aiight
<pdg1> thanks :P
<Anarchy7> you are breaking my heart :(
<sum1> hi all
<zilkomaa> Pici: Ok, sorry about that.
<pweezy> pdg1: heck i cant even get help with my graphics card in here, maybe i should follow you there lol
<Parallx> hi
<zilkomaa> Pici: Do u know any good tip or tweaks for 64 bit ubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> zilkomaa: What kind of tips or tweaks?
<pdg1> lol
<pweezy> Pici: i think he is trying to get an HD 5770 working with the proprietary drivers in 9.10 :D
<pdg1> pweezy, what's up the the GC?
<sum1> just a question.. i'm using VMWare 2.0 on ubuntu9.10
<sum1> i got a vm with WinXp
<gabri-shatana> hi i' would like to join 4 video stream
<sum1> and the vmwaretools on it
<zilkomaa> Pici: Like...how to make the system faster etc...and take all advantage of it
<sum1> the mouse pointer won't work, it flips from the vm to the ubuntu desktop and viceversa
<pweezy> pdg1: oh i get a hard lock when i try to use fglrx, and when its not a hard lock its a flickering tty7 and num lock led.  I have a more detailed post here:  http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21889 and I have a blog devoted to figuring it out here:
<pweezy> pdg1:
<pweezy> grr
<xfact> Microsoft and canonical should make one 'Winbuntu' good idea!
<pweezy> pdg1: http://slackware-radeonhd5770-compatibility.blogspot.com/
<Pici> zilkomaa: I don't have any suggestions on that subject, perhaps someone else in the channel does though.
<hjdhsjdhjhs> anyone there?
<zilkomaa> Pici: I have athlon x2 64 5600+ , 2gb 800 dual channel, and 8800gtx.
<Anarchy7> hi guys my vista sucked and I started with ubuntu live cd and I want to copy necessary files to usb drive but some give error , how can I solve that ?
<zilkomaa> Pici: Okay, thank you anyway!
<jamesd2> what is the best way to setup a recurring nfs mount?  running 9.10 if it matters
<chris|> jamesd2, put it in fstab
<zilkomaa> Hmm Pici.. maybe you can help me about other thing its about mplayer..
<jineshgeorge> Hi. I need some help. Is there a way to control the cursor in Ubuntu? Like to set it to coordinates x,y ?
<Yaroze> anyone know how to enable TRIM on an ssd device with ub 9.10 and ext4 ?
<jamesd2> chris| i'm being lazy... is there a gui to modify fstab?
<blakkheim> jamesd2: xterm -e sudo vi /etc/fstab
<jineshgeorge> Hi. I need some help. Is there a way to control the cursor in Ubuntu? Like to set it to coordinates x,y ?
<pdg1> pweezy, sorry... no idead what that could be from
<zilkomaa> Pici: I'll have read all the instructions on web sites, and still cant get the mplayer work. I crashes and reports signal error 11
<Pici> zilkomaa: Just direct your question to the channel, and not me, you'll have a better chance of someone answering the question.  (I'm more of a vlc person than mplayer anyway)
<jamesd2> blakkheim, i figured as much.. just being lazy since ubuntu is a desktop os and not a hardcore unix like i usually deal with
<foobaraoeutnahoe> hi
<zilkomaa> Pici: Ok, tru that i use it too now days, because i get that tearing thing go away =)
<chris|> jamesd2, if you are used to deal with Unix, then you should appreciate the terminal all that more :)
<jineshgeorge> Hi. I need some help. Is there a way to control the cursor in Ubuntu? Like to set it to coordinates x,y ? I need to use it in my gesture recognition project (using OpenCV)
<zilkomaa> Pici: Do you use ubuntu?
<Pici> zilkomaa: I do.
<jamesd2> chris| not really... since its a one off change, a gui is safer since i can't fubar the system and have to break out an install disk to fix a broken fstab
<zilkomaa> Pici: 9.10, 32 or 64 bit?
<Pici> zilkomaa: 9.10 desktop and server, both 32bit and I'm testing 32bit 10.04.
<chris|> jamesd2, fstab is easily testable with sudo mount -a
<zilkomaa> Pici: OK, hows that 10.04 feels?
<muzikjock58> does anyone know where to go for help with skype on jaunty for the acer one aspire netbook. seems the new skype upgrade broke my i-mic functionality.
<ZykoticK9> jamesd2, for NFS with user mount abilities i use a line like "htpc:/music       /htpc/music   nfs user,noauto,exec 0       0" and you could use "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" to avoid VIM if you wish ;)
<Pici> zilkomaa: buggy.  This is not really on-topic for this channel though.  I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue though
<jamesd2> ZykoticK9, thanks..  i don't mind vi or vim i prefer joe :-)
<InvaderZim> How do I use kbluetooth (or bluetooth-applet) to RECEIVE files? I only see an option for sending.
<emghazal> Should I put environment variables in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile?
<jiohdi> jellow: I get BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<speedbaron> how tell Ubuntu 9.10 not to show username at login?
<shadenzo> .beer  Akos
<llutz> emghazal: add them to .bashrc, source .bashrc in .profile
<speedbaron> how to tell Ubuntu 9.10 not to show username at login?
<jiohdi> jellow: for totem vanishing trying to play youtube
<Myrtti> speedbaron: there's a setting you can change with gconf-editor, AFAIK. There might be easier ways of doing it, but that's how I did it
<Yaroze> anyone know how to enable TRIM on an ssd device with ub 9.10 and ext4 ?
<jellow> jiohdi: go in mplayer preferences>video>available drivers. select X11 (OpenGL). Save your settings and restart your application.
<arghh2d2> speedbaron: make sure nobodies standing behind you?
<|REM|> hi all.  I just installed the latest version of ubuntu.  I can hit the internet from firefox just fine but I can't ping or do an apt-get from command line.  Any ideas?
<blakkheim> jellow: or just mplayer -vo help
<jiohdi> jellow: no such options exist video is not among what is found
<SpaceGhostC2C> |REM|, where have you been pinging?
<|REM|> google
<|REM|> yahoo
<|REM|> dns server
<speedbaron> Myrtti: thx
<Omaha> .org
<jophish> is there a wget argument _not_ to download the file
<Pici> jophish: Er.. What do you want to do with the file instead of downloading it?
<jophish> wget -S
<jophish> to get the server headers
 * jophish thinks that that was probably a peculiar request
<chris|> jophish, use curl for stuff like that
<jellow> jiohdi: what am i talking about , Your using totem , The problem is that you graphics card can't handle the display resolution
<jophish> chris|, thanks
<zilkomaa> Question: How get alsa driver to pop up in sound-> prefences->profile bar?
<jellow> jiohdi: You need to tell totem to use opengl
<jiohdi> jellow: understood, but there is no option in mplayer for that
<quentusrex> what is the default firewall for ubuntu?
<quentusrex> I need to block all traffic from a particular site.
<Gstar> iptables
<cyrus__> Hi
<cyrus__> I need some help with my ubuntu
<resno> !ask | cyrus__:
<Gstar> !iptables | syrus__
<ubottu> syrus__: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cyrus__> I've got a 3d sound USB stick and need help setting up ubuntu to regulate the volume
<ubottu> cyrus__:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jophish> using curl, which argument would not download the file?
<Gstar> oops
<cyrus__> I've got a 3d sound USB stick and need help setting up ubuntu to regulate the volume
<quentusrex> What is the ufw command to block all traffic from the ip 5.5.5.5 ?
<Gstar> !iptables | quentursex
<ubottu> quentursex: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cyrus__> I can't get youtube to work on my 3d sound USB stick
<cyrus__> help ... I've got a 3d sound USB stick and need help setting up ubuntu to regulate the volume
<zak_> i have a 250 gb hdd , and iam going to replace it by a 500 gb hdd , what shancge should i do to fstab
<resno> cyrus__: 3d sound usb stick?
<jellow> jiohdi: I have no idea , you could try adding to .config/totem/state.ini
<adalgiso> cyrus__: like a creative USB card?
<cyrus__> resno: yes, it's got two outputs, and plugs into the USB
<jellow> jiohdi: add   video.driver:opengl
<resno> cyrus__: do you get sound at all?
<cyrus__> adalgiso: it's a 3d USB STICK
<jiohdi> jellow: are you sure, I dont want to mess up the system
<zak_> i have a 250 gb hdd , and iam going to replace it by a 500 gb hdd , what shancge should i do to fstab ?
<cyrus__> yes, i get plenty of sound, but not on youtube :)
<cyrus__> jiohdi: plenty of sound, not on youtube though
<jellow> jiohdi: It won't mess your system up
<resno> cyrus__: is the youtube volume up?
<llutz> zak_: uuids
<zak_> sorry ??
<adalgiso> cyrus__: sounds like maybe a setting in flash, if nothing else is affected
<jellow> jiohdi: or try a smaller display
<cyrus__> resno: yes the youtube volume is UP, but it's going through the laptop speakers instead of through the 3D stick
<cyrus__> resno: my laptop's 3.5mm jack is broken
<cyrus__> resno: and I want to listen to my headphones
<adalgiso> not sure how to change it tho, cyrus__
<zak_> llutz:  i changed the disk and my pc starts in console mode :/
<ivan__> #please help# I can't install skype on XUBUNTU 8.04
<resno> cyrus__: it is most likely a sound setting in prefrences
<zilkomaa> Hey, someone please help me why i dont see alsadriver in sound prefences->profile ???
<JoeSomebody> hi, i have xp and karmic on a system, i am about to replace the xp partition with my backup app, if i lose my boot menu , is it hard to repair?
<cyrus__> http://www.pc210.com/downloadhtml/USB_3D_Sound_PD552_driver_340.html
<prometeus> is there a flash video accelerator for linux like bywifi or speedbit? thanks
<cyrus__> that's the 3D USB
<llutz> zak_: check UUIDs , compare "blkid" with /etc/fstab
<zilkomaa> I have alsa drivers installed and everything..
<jellow> where does totem hide its config file ?
<cyrus__> it works great in linux, gives me 3d
<trijntje> Hi all, my sound give a loud crack just before it starts playing, happend since my install of Karmic. How can I fix this?
<zak_> llutz:  i changed the disk and my pc starts in console mode :/
<SpaceGhostC2C> cyrus__, they make 2d usb?
<llutz> zak_: check UUIDs , compare "blkid" with /etc/fstab
<cyrus__> spaceghostc2c: it's a cheapo £2 usb stick that's also an audio-usb
<zak_> llutz: can i do that in konsole mode ?
<llutz> zak_: sure
<cyrus__> spaceghostc2c: it works TERRIFICALLY on linux
<ppaulhus> Hey. I'm on ubuntu 9.10, trying to mount an ext4 partition... when I type mount -t ext4 /dev/sdf /mnt/alpha it says unknown filesystem type 'ext4'... is there something I am missing here?
<cyrus__> spaceghost2c2c: the only issueis YOUTUBE
<zubers_> hey there, i've got a problem with ubuntu 9.04. my sister changed resolution, which isnt compatible with my monitor! can't see screen on it. :/ any1 know how to help?
<blakkheim> ppaulhus: mount the partition, not the whole device
<Pici> jophish: This seems to work.  Replace the dash after -D with a filename if you want it going somewhere other than stdout. curl http://www.google.com/ -D - -o /dev/null -s
<SpaceGhostC2C> cyrus__, are you sure it's a sound issue related to your special +1 stick of noise  making?
<zilkomaa> I have in profile "Digital Stereo Duplex IEC958, and its working but i want to use alsa instead..
<ppaulhus> blakkheim: that's how it works on amazon with EBS
<Gstar> JoeSomebody never had to repair a boot menu before so cant comment but be more wary if you have resized the original partition the restore cd will want to install to to install linux the restore cd will mostly likely format and repartition
<cyrus__> spaceghostc2c: it's a very simple thing to fix.... MP3 plays through the usb stick, everything else does as well, EXCEPT for youtube
<cyrus__> youtube keeps going through the ALSA (intel), instead of USB
<JoeSomebody> i am restoring a backup i made
<SpaceGhostC2C> cyrus__, what exactly is this special +1 stick of noise making?
<Gstar> ah ok thought you meant a restore cd that comes with a new pc
<jophish> Pici, thanks, one problem with that though. It still seems to be downloading the file. In my case the file is streaming music. so curl could take some time to finish
<zubers_> hey there, i've got a problem with ubuntu 9.04. my sister changed resolution, which isnt compatible with my monitor! can't see screen on it. :/ any1 know how to help? PM me pls
<prometeus> is there an app for speeds up the playback of flash videos on linux like speedbit video accelerator?
<herve_> gerard
<JoeSomebody> ubuntu partition will still be there, not sure about boot menu
<cyrus__> I FOUND THE LINUX FAQ FOR USB AUDIO!
<cyrus__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600260
<ithingLinux> hi all
<jellow> zubers_: Reboot and at grub run rescue mode
<qtk> With Godf
<Yaroze> anyone know how to enable TRIM on an intel ssd device with ub 9.10 and ext4 ?
<JoshuaL> what is the default font and wallpaper used in ubuntu? i changed them but i wanna change back
<jiohdi> jellow: under totem all I found was %gconf.xml and plugins
<silverraindog> zubers_: try ctrl alt plus (at the side of the keyboard or minus)
<zubers_> well i'll try, brb
<JoeSomebody> is the boot menu hard to put back? (its easy in windows)
<jophish> Pici, I guess that using -m for maximum time should work
<Gstar> or I assume this would work its just theory never had to do it start into singal user mode get to a root prompt use apt to reinstall grum and reboot
<Gstar> grub*
<jophish> Pici, thanks very much for your help
<ivan__> Hi to all, I have problem installing skype on xubuntu 8.04. When I try to installing it the Package installer says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2
<Pici> jophish: Sure
<ardchoille> I've not done much work with fonts, how do I install this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Artwiz+Snap+font+with+iso8859-2+chars?content=91519
<cyrus__> darn
<cyrus__> it didn't work
<JoeSomebody> one last question before i destroy, xchat work from live cd? :)
<ithingLinux> I have updated and instaled some packeges in Ubuntu NBR ..some of them failed... anyway ...it shows me to restart for finishing updates::did that..After  that in normal mode and recovery mode too appears: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<ithingLinux> what is that ?
<ithingLinux> and few more lines
<ithingLinux> udevd [418]: specified group 'iocard' unknown
<ithingLinux> udevd [418]: specified group 'rdma' unknown
<_dreamy> can anyone help me wiith a DRI "setting" ...  anyone ?
<jiohdi> jellow: can't I tell my system over all to use the opengl
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: Xchat works from Live CD
<JoeSomebody> cool
<SpaceGhostC2C> xchat works in windows too, if you miss your linux at work and keep a usb drive about :)
<ithingLinux> and last one:  /dev/sda4: clean, 413198/2395568 files, 2617027/ 9580764 blocks
<qtk> Hi, I have a big problem... Whe I try install a program from a terminal, an error pops up " E: Type ' "deb' is unknown in 54 lines of a source / etc / apt / sources.list
<qtk> E: Could not read the list of sources."
<jellow> jiohdi: Try that , I had a look founf the congig in gconf-editor under apps , no idea what to put in though sorry
<qtk> Why ?:<
<behnam> hi
<ithingLinux> does anybody has an ideea what happened ...I'm new on linux
<behnam> i am behnam
<jiohdi> jellow: any idea how I get the whole system to use opengl for x?
<JoeSomebody> darn xp and viruses , something has messed with my windows, and i am supposedly well protected, have to restore a backup
<_dreamy> i know my 3d card makes better perfomance with the Seting "texture unit "1"  .. however DRI settings dont let me Insert the Value "q"
<_dreamy> *value "1"
<qtk>  Hi, I have a big problem... Whe I try install a program from a terminal, an error pops up " E: Type ' "deb' is unknown in 54 lines of a source / etc / apt / sources.list
<qtk>  E: Could not read the list of sources."
<JoeSomebody> i don't know enough about ubuntu YET to delete the xp side
<qtk> why?:<
<rasstar> when i open a lot of applications the panel get full and ubuntu does not have a good desktop manager like windows. what can i do to make it better?
<JoeSomebody> looking forward to it tho :)
<behnam> i dont speek english
<qtk>  Hi, I have a big problem... Whe I try install a program from a terminal, an error pops up " E: Type ' "deb' is unknown in 54 lines of a source / etc / apt / sources.list
<qtk>  E: Could not read the list of sources."
 * JoeSomebody is off to kill xp partition
<mguy> paste your sources.list to pastebin
<behnam> bye
<Myrtti> qtk: is that exactly what the error says?
<qtk> yeah
<ithingLinux> I have updated and instaled some packeges in Ubuntu NBR ..some of them failed... anyway ...it shows me to restart for finishing updates::did that..After  that in normal mode and recovery mode too appears:
<ithingLinux>  fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<ithingLinux>  udevd [418]: specified group 'iocard' unknown
<ithingLinux>   udevd [418]: specified group 'rdma' unknown
<ithingLinux> 'and /dev/sda4: clean, 413198/2395568 files, 2617027/ 9580764 blocks
<FloodBot2> ithingLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ithingLinux> Can u help me please?? PM
<qtk> i translate this, because this error was in polish language :P
<jellow> jiohdi: Would involve Xorg.conf can't help you, Can't you use another app ?
<chris|> qtk, you have an error in your sources list
<chris|> qtk, you should paste it to a pastebin if you need more help
<albertolempira> hey guys i´m using a Huawei modem, everything was working fine but suddenly it stopped working. Can anybody help me with this? thanks.
<jiohdi> jellow: is there another app that runs youtube without a browser?
<Myrtti> qtk: would it rather be that there's an error on line 54?
<qtk> sorry,but where is 'pastebin' ?:P
<Myrtti> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ithingLinux> my computer remains like that
<ithingLinux> doesn't start
<ithingLinux> the hard disk seems not to work or work very little
<MTec007> ndiswrapper is all i have to use, my wifi card is pre 2005 and no support without windows drivers.. this is the reason im here.... ndiswrapper -l says ssb is alternate driver but its blacklisted. says bcmwl5 is the driver and hardware is present. ubuntu network mgr says no network devices available. blacklisted ssb bcm43xx b43legacy. am i missing something, something i forgot to do?
<trijntje> Hi all, my sound give a loud crack just before it starts playing, happend since my install of Karmic. How can I fix this?
<Anarchy7> hey guys how can I have root with live cd ?
<warriorforgod> !root | Anarchy7
<ubottu> Anarchy7: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Anarchy7> I write only sudo
<pelu> olaa
<MTec007> thats a good one:)
<Anarchy7> and then I have access for everything ?
<pelu> k p
<pelu> no
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: sudo appname (for command line), or gksudo appname (for gui apps)
<pelu> de donde eressç
<ithingLinux> same problem is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397192
<ithingLinux> nobody answered
<jellow> jiohdi: Have a look at boxee , not perfect perhaps some one else knows another media player that can play youtube videos ?
<ardchoille> pelu: Brasilia?
<Anarchy7> I just want to copy a folder to my usb drive and I dont have all permissions , to make that possible what shall I do ?
<lenz> anybody can tell me good repository for ubuntu studio 7.10
<lenz> ?
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: use sudo : sudo cp
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: use sudo : sudo cp -r
<infecto> Anarchy7: try from root user but its not good choice
<jamesd2> ithingLinux, its a normal message,  it shows that the filesystem was mounted and it was clean, its what happens later that is hanging
<ardchoille> infecto: Please don't recommend root user, it's not supported or recommended
<Anarchy7> so first
<infecto> ardchoille: ok ;)
<Anarchy7> sudo cp then sudo cp -r then cp -R FOLDER destination ?
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: sudo cp -r /path/folder /path/destination
<albertolempira> hey guys i´m using a Huawei modem, everything was working fine but suddenly it stopped working. Can anybody help me with this? thanks.
<Anarchy7> ahh I seee ok thanks a lot
<Anarchy7> I did without sudo
<ardchoille> yw
<Anarchy7> doubt it will work
<Anarchy7> will it give error if the task is not fully accomplished (of copying)
<ardchoille> it shouldn't
<jellow> jiohdi: Here how to install anyway http://techdrivein.blogspot.com/2009/12/install-boxee-in-ubuntu-910-karmic.html
<MTec007> will say permission denied or some thing to that effect
<happyface> uptime
<Anarchy7> so I want to cancel my wrong command and make it right .. what shall I do?
<Anarchy7> I dont want to wait ..
<blakkheim> Anarchy7: waiting is a part of life.. but you can do ctrl+c to cancel a running command
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: you don't need to cancel a wrong command like that, it will error with permission denied and you can just do the right command
<Ben^> Hey guys
<Anarchy7> ardchoille it still didnt give permission denied error
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: is it working?
<Anarchy7> well I can type something now again
<Anarchy7> lemme see if all fiels are copied
<ardchoille> Anarchy7: if you didn't get perms denied, then it may be working
<Ben^> Im building an ubuntu livecd->usb, and I'm wanting to include a swap file on there (loopback mount) - does casper automount any specially named swap disks in root as it does with casper-rw and home-rw ?
<sg> how could i write a regex expression to match any line NOT starting with '<!--'?
<Anarchy7> lets see
<Pirate_Hunter> I am having problems with my internet, not being able to connect to websites, how can i go identifying the problem?
<photocopy> Users don't share any settings like gnome themes, gnome-panel settings, wallpapers, emerald themes, compizconfig, and startup applications, do they?
<guntbert> photocopy: no
<Myrtti> sg: this might help you: http://txt2re.com/
<photocopy> thanks guntbert
<ardchoille> photocopy: they do if those themes are in the system instead of $HOME
<photocopy> ardchoille: i don;t mean share access to the themes, I mean they don't share settings
<zilkomaa> Hey, someone please help me why i dont see alsadriver in sound prefences->profile ???
<Anarchy7> yeah it did work voila !!!
<Anarchy7> hahaha :D
<ardchoille> photocopy: oh, then no
<photocopy> ardchoille: thanks
<zilkomaa> I have alsa drivers installed and everything..
<buckfast> i don't understand, why didnt the bootloader install during ubuntu installation
<zilkomaa> I have in profile "Digital Stereo Duplex IEC958, and its working but i want to use alsa instead..
<buckfast> i tryed reinstalling grub with the live cd but it still didnt work
<topo-> hola. como estan
<topo-> tengo inconveniente con Jdownloader, necesita algun tipo de configuracion? no toma los links
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<topo-> ok sorry
<LasBuntu> anyone know of a game for Ubuntu that is anything like Oblivion? (Yes, I know there is nothing that good, but RPGish)
<ardchoille> I've not done much work with fonts, how do I install this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Artwiz+Snap+font+with+iso8859-2+chars?content=91519
<Anarchy7> I am doing it with sudo this time
<danbhfive> buckfast: how many hdds do you havE?
<Ben^> Im building an ubuntu livecd->usb, and I'm wanting to include a swap file on there (loopback mount) - does casper automount any specially named swap disks in root as it does with casper-rw and home-rw ?
<buckfast> danbhfive: 2
<danbhfive> buckfast: maybe it is installing to the other drive
<buckfast> danbhfive: I tryed manually installing it to the ubuntu hdd mbr, still nothing, just boots into win7
<danbhfive> buckfast: are you sure you are getting the right drive?  Maybe it is installing to the other drive
<buckfast> danbhfive: pretty sure
<Arabus> hmm ...guess it was a weird way to travel but - i managed to install a live ubuntu on a sata harddrive, use that to boot and then install the real ubuntu onto another hard drive attached via usb....
<Konstigt> anyone good with pulseaudio? looking for help on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/511562
<danbhfive> buckfast: you might as well just install it to both, it won't hurt  (unless you need the windows boot loader?
<buckfast> danbhfive: I dont even have the grub config files on the ubuntu partition :S
<icemar> hi all
<marcy> um, hi - i got problems loggin into a machine via ssh. it says "permission denied (publickey)" - here is my ssh -v output: http://pastebin.com/m6446f741 .. does anyone know where the problem is ?
<zilkomaa> some1 cybersex?
<danbhfive> buckfast: what?  where are the config files?
<zilkomaa> sry, wrong window..
<buckfast> danbhfive: nvm, found the config files, grub2 uses different names
<frith> i am using openvpn and setting my DNS via resolvconf, problem is /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting its symlink replace by a real file,
<cllaudyu> hey! i have a problem installing ubuntu 9.10
<hyperstream> cllaudyu, we cannot help your with that limited information..
<hyperstream> !ask | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knxville> marcy, did you type in any pw?
<negev> hi, im trying to remove exim4 on a default install of ubuntu64, but dpkg keeps failing to kill the exim4 process and borks with an error. is there a "just f***ing remove it" flag?
<cllaudyu> hey! i have a problem installing ubuntu 9.10 after 80% of install everything is getting stuck and im forced to restart
<knxville> cllaudyu, what are you trying to install from?
<Pirate_Hunter> I need an app that allows em to plan my tasks/projects and the time it should take me to do them, any suggestion?
<cllaudyu> alternate cd
<adalgiso> negev: have you tried killing exim4 from the console first, then running dpkg?
<negev> yes i have
<negev> its not running
<cllaudyu> knxville
<buckfast> danbhfive: I held down shift on boot and the grub boot loader menu now appeared :S
<knxville> cllaudyu, perhaps you're burned it with too fast a speed.
<knxville> you've
<danbhfive> !grub2 | buckfast
<ubottu> buckfast: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sda> hi all!
<sda> question: I have a crypt (ubuntu) external drive from my friend, i want connect it to my debian CLI server. How can I do
<cllaudyu> knxville hmmmm what speed should i burn it to?
<adalgiso> cllaudyu: probably 2x, or as slow as your burner can burn
<danbhfive> buckfast: there should be an option that shows the menu.  That is messed up if it doesn't show up when you have multiple OSs
<knxville> cllaudyu, as slow as possible.. for example 8x... there is some issues when ubuntu 9.10 is burned on a cd/dvd too fast.
<adalgiso> cllaudyu: slower speeds give more reliable burns
<buckfast> danbhfive: sure is, when i check windows 7 in boot loader menu, it doesnt boot either
<cllaudyu> knxville: the install was going ok but when it reached 80% and got to install python it got stuck
<joec_> hi, i have been trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on an Acer TravelMate 230 laptop for a couple of days, but when i choose "Install Ubuntu" of the initial menu on the LiveCD, i get a progress bar for about 10 minutes (under the ubuntu logo), and then the screen goes to a flashing underscore _ i have left it like that for 3 hours doing nothing... it has 2GHz processor (Celeron) and 256MB DDR RAM. any ideas?
<hyperstream> cllaudyu, the cd is corrupt most likely, from burning at a speed too fast (auto)
<cllaudyu> il try burning a slower speed
<knxville> cllaudyu, well.. the fast burning process might have ruined some data on the disc.. reburn it at slow speed ;)
<hyperstream> cllaudyu, or your cd disc's have been sitting in the sun.
<cllaudyu> wich program can i burn a cd with on 8.04?
<icemar> joec_,did you  try to chance the CD-ROM ?
<hyperstream> cllaudyu, might also pay to check the image you are burning, im sure there is a md5 somewhere to validate it
<tato_> i've been trying to get a crash from gnome for about a month now and it just keeps working fine
<jibadeeha> what would you guys recommend, screenlets or gDesklets?
<joec_> icemar,chance? i have tried both the desktop and alternate install cds and an old 8 cd i had
<cllaudyu> and i have another problem... im connectin to the internet by a routable ip... with id and a password... on ubuntu 9.10 i cant find settings for this... on live cd is running fine but when i install its getting stuck
<sda> question: I have a crypt (ubuntu) external drive from my friend, i want connect it to my debian CLI server. How can I do?
<Anarchy7> ardchoille sudo cp -r gave me permission denied :(
<Myrtti> sda: how is it encrypted? luks or truecrypt or what?
<cllaudyu> the last os doesnt have settings for pppoe?
<sda> the ubuntu base system
<Myrtti> sda: ecryptfs?
<sda> yes i think
<Myrtti> sda: :-( I personally have no experience with that I'm afraid, but someone else might
<knxville> Do anyone know if I can write a message in terminal, and make it pop up, like a pop up window or something like that?
<marcy> knxville: no, i didn't - i thought the passphrase-check should show up, but no
<buckfast> danbhfive: it doesnt look right either, its not graphical, where can i see the version number btw?
<danbhfive> buckfast: I don't follow
<Yaroze> anyone know how to enable TRIM on an intel ssd device with ub 9.10 and ext4 ?
<frith> can the openvpn desktop ui do user name/passwd auth?
<Anarchy7> ardchoille there?
<morphix> erm, what would be the easiest way to install ubuntu onto a SD card?
<newmember> where do I find MaxPermSize= for tomcat on ubuntu server?
<CAPcap> how do i edit what shows up in my applications menu?
<CAPcap> in xubuntu
<hardik> hey is there any p2p transfer programme on ubuntu like limewire
<jellow> hardik: frost wire
<Ben^> Im building an ubuntu livecd->usb, and I'm wanting to include a swap file on there (loopback mount) - does casper automount any specially named swap disks in root as it does with casper-rw and home-rw ?
<CyberaX2195> azureus ?
<tomatoes7> opera
<SpaceGhostC2C> CyberaX2195, is that a question?
<CyberaX2195> personally P2P is kinda outdated :(
<morphix> Ben^: probably better to have a swap partition on the USB drive rather than a swap file
<hardik> yes i m using it but any other one??
<CyberaX2195> nope SpaceGhostC2C :p
<Ben^> morphix, yeah, not what I want tho
<morphix> ive found a swap file to introduce more disk access than with a swap partition
<SpaceGhostC2C> CyberaX2195, oh.
<hardik> for downloading games like fifa 10 manager??
<zubersmosn> lnx4ever is online?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Disco_Stu> use torrents, rtorrent is a good torrent client as it deluge
<tomatoes7> CyberaX2195, p2p is outdated? whats taking its place?
<morphix> Ben^: i'm curious to know.. why do you want it setup like that?
<CyberaX2195> it depends if u like torrents or not, i personally don't
<jamesd2> swapfiles are more complicated to implement, because the kernel has to read/write the file within a filesystem instead of using a raw partition
<morphix> heh stay away from torrents, they introduce packet latency and other problems to your network
<CAPcap> !lxde
<Ben^> morphix, because i'm lazy and I'm booted off the live usb now, which means I cant repartition it
<tomatoes7> torrents are p2p, aren't they?
<CyberaX2195> i use usenet these days
<morphix> use usenet or similar
<CyberaX2195> tomatoes7: yes
<CyberaX2195> morphix: idd
<hardik> yes
<zubersmosn> how can i change resolution in ubuntu from live cd? any ideas?
<morphix> idd?
<CyberaX2195> indeed :)
<zubersmosn> ubuntu vers: 9.04
<Ben^> morphix, also means I can reclaim the disk space if urgent by deleting the swap file.
<hardik> what is usenet?
<tomatoes7> oldschool newsgroups
<marcy> knxville: ?
<hardik> use net is old shool newsgroups?
<humbolt1> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my disk but the GUI installer does not show the disk. However, I can see the disk and partition it in gparted. What might be wrong?
<morphix> HardDisk: look  at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet_newsgroup under "Binary newsgroups""
<tomatoes7> usenet is 30 years old
<AndChat|> A lot off the isp s bloked the binaries chanels
<tomatoes7> is there a good usenet client for ubuntu?
<cyrus__> can anyone help
<mtx_init> i use hellanzb for binary downloads
<cyrus__> usb 3d
<mtx_init> hellanzb id incredibly good at what it does
<tombott> i use sabnzbd+
<morphix> tomatoes7> is there a good usenet client for ubuntu?
<morphix> hellanzb + lottanzb
<mtx_init> i see no needf for a gui
<m0ar> Eh, my wallpaper ju reset to standard and is unchangeable. Wtf just happened?
<morphix> hellanzb is the backend, lottanzb is the GUI
<mtx_init> just slows things down
<Muzer> I'm trying to set up my PC so that things I plug into the ethernet port can access the PC's wifi and therefore the internet.
<ivan__> #please someone# I want to install anjuta-extras-2.28.0.tar.gz and when I type sudo apt-get install anjuta-extras-2.28.0.tar.gz , it says couldnt find package anjuta-extras-2.28.0.tar.gz
<morphix> mtx_init: well.. it doesnt slow down transfers..
<morphix> unless your machine sucks
<jrib> !software | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Muzer> I've followed a few tutorials, and have managed to get a small LAN set up between my PC and the other machine, but can't connect to anything external (my main router or the internet).
<jrib> ivan__: you don't install tar.gz on ubuntu
<mtx_init> no, but generally takes more resources with absolutly no gain
<m0ar> Eh, my wallpaper ju reset to standard and is unchangeable. Wtf just happened?
<tomatoes7> i'm too hung over to install this stuff right now
<mtx_init> hellanzb is set and forget.  Its not very hard to use.  Its not complex like photoshop
<morphix> mtx_init: yeh.. but for the 'ease of use' that most people like.. they want a GUI, but definately not needed.
<ivan__> 2 jrib & ubottu  THX for the link I try to understand
<tombott> tomatoes7 - sabnzbd is easy to install and has web interface
<tombott> tomatoes9 - http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/install-ubuntu-repo
<marcy> ivan__: apt-get only is for debian packages (*.deb). it seems you've downloaded a source - unzip it and compile it
<tombott> tomatoes7 - http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/install-ubuntu-repo
<Muzer> here is my /etc/network/interfaces: DOWNLOAD: http://hbcapps.com/miight/crap/dump/fileBKWAMB.interfaces.interfaces.interfaces.interfaces.interfaces ORIGINAL NAME: /etc/network/interfaces
<Muzer> and I've uncommented net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 in /etc/sysctl.comnf
<Muzer> *conf
<tomatoes7> i gotta drink some water
<jrib> Muzer: uncommenting isn't sufficient if you haven't rebooted
<Muzer> jrib: I've run sysctl -p
<Muzer> whcih is supposed to reparse the file I think
<Muzer> (as root obviously)
<jrib> Muzer: yes
<ivan__> 2 marcy I dont know how to compile it
<adrian__> hello folks
<marcy> ivan__ is there a readme ?
<adrian__> has anyone here connected successfully a ti calculator to ubuntu?
<adrian__> im having trouble myself
<Muzer> I've probably missed a bit somewhere, but the computer connected to my main computer via ethernet still can't access my router or the internet - what do I need to do to make this the case?
<ivan__> Yes :)   but this is my second day of using linux based OS
<ivan__> :D
<Muzer> but they can both ping each other.
<aaaaaa> sal
<m0ar> Where are standard backgrounds placed_
<tomatoes7> go ivan__!!!
<ivan__> 2 tomatoes where should I go??
<mamooli> does anyone knows a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<marcy> ivan__ read the readme :)
<ekim> hello all
<enzotib> mamooli: graphical: filezilla, text based: lftp
<renfox> mamooli: gftp
<jamesd2> mamooli, i like lftp or ncftp  nice for cli, and filezilla if you want gui
<tombott> mamool - gftp or filezilla
<morphix> mamooli: gftp is nice
<m0ar> Where is the standard backgrounds stored?
<marcy> ivan__ it says "read me", would be impolite to it, if you didn't ;)
<LasBuntu> Which is the best CD image filetype for ubuntu, ccd/mds/cue?
<morphix> m0ar: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<mamooli> morphix: it discoonects all the time, i used fillezilla but it uploads partially
<ivan__> Im just reading INSTALL file and it says how to compile now I will try to do it by my own
<ivan__> :D
<morphix> m0ar: but if you just want to set a custom background, you put it anywhere and right click desktop then 'change background'
<marcy> ivan__ fine :)
<m0ar> morphix: Yeah, I know that. Tho, something randomly placed the standard background and I'm unable to change it. Any ideas?
<goose> I have a program on my server that I want to automagically be restarted in the event that it ever crashes. I was told "watchdog" would be a good idea, but I can't find much documentation on it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Muzer> YES!
<Muzer> Got it!"
<Muzer> Thanks a lot!
<hyperstream> goose, google watchdog documentation? or there is none online  as well ?
<amine48rz> hello everyone
<Muzer> (Used iptables if you want to know - http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html )
<ash__> hey, trying to mount a micro sdcard (fat32 formatted) via a usb adapter. It's mounting read only. Is there any way to get it to mount RW ever time I plug it in? Thanks
<hyperstream> !mount | ash__
<ubottu> ash__: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<goose> hyperstream: very little. I can't tell for sure, but it looks like watchdog restarts the whole system, if your program goes down. I'd prefer to avoid that. Some people have also mentioned cron, but imo, that'd be bad on the processor to set a cron job for every minute to relaunch the PID
<m0ar> morphix: What's the tools name, changes settings for gnome? Can't really recall
<phantomcircuit> http://pastebin.ca/1786363
<phantomcircuit> the hell?
<m0ar> morphix: Something config
<morphix> gconf
<m0ar> ty
<morphix> np
<amine48rz> I get an error : ELF header smaller than expected when I try to boot
<amine48rz> is there a way to reset/fix grub2 ?
<booya> totally unrelated to anything having anything to do with this room, but does anyone recognize who this is? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v627/DrJay2003/whois.jpg
<zenyatta> goose: suggestion, a bash file to test the process is running and start it if not - run that every minute?
<m0ar> morphix: WTF command gconf doesn't exist?!  Also, something reset my desktop settings, I have deactivated icons but now all my partitions are showing up
<collabra> booya: yeah,... that's my sister,...how do you know her?
<amine48rz> lol
<goose> zenyatta: brilliant idea. thank you.
<morphix> m0ar: sudo gconf-editor
<morphix> er
<morphix> -sudo
<nowonmai> collabra: my GF is your sister? wow!
<zenyatta> goose: you're welcome :)
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hellyeah> looks like time for drumming
<mneptok> zenyatta collabra goose ^^^^^^^
<jrib> goose, zenyatta: wouldn't an infinite loop be easier?  while true; do blah; done
 * nowonmai is sorry for being OT
<m0ar> morphix: What the hell can reset all my desktop settings? Haven't touched ANYTHING, it just changed background while I was surfing
<collabra> me too
<mneptok> goose: apologies. tab-fail.
<morphix> m0ar: tbh no idea, never had that
<Sargun> Do you guys know of any tools on Linux which list I/O by file?
<ash__> I've tried a few tutorials and post solutions on the forum. Everything I've tried mounts as Read Only
<goose> jrib: I've sometimes found bad things happening when I launch multiple instances of this program. It'll try and bind itself to non-existent IP addresses if it can't bind to the one it's supposed to.
<amine48rz> anyone ?
<zenyatta> jrib: just one suggestion, many solutions
<jrib> goose: multiple instances wouldn't be launched
<hyperstream> ash__, do sd cards have write protected switches at all?
<hyperstream> ash__, yes they do, check that.
<ivan__> 2 marcy : it seems like I cant compile this, I get this error message : configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<ash__> these are micro sd cards, no switches like SD cards I'm afraid
<ivan__> the compile process is not complicated just type ./compile but after some time I get that error
<rahduke> quick question, i build a mini htpc for a buddy. he hooked it up in his house, everything works great... however every time he starts the box it asks for his keyring password before connecting to wifi. How can I set it so it never prompts for a keyring when connecting to wifi??
<hyperstream> rahduke, i dont think you cant, its apart of ubuntu's security
<mEck0> Hi! I have problems with a Asus EEE901 that can't find and connect a hidden wpa2 encrypted WLAN. Have googled a bit and found that many of these netbooks with the rt2860sta chip has this problem. Someone who has a solution?
<adalgiso> rahduke: i believe there should be a checkbox in that popup to ask you to automatically log in the keychain on startup
<adalgiso> rahduke: i see one on my machine with 9.10 when i start it up
<jrib> goose: anyway that's what I do when I listen to a radio station with mplayer that likes to disconnect me randomly.  When one mplayer process exits (because I got disconnected) the loop progresses and then starts a new mplayer
<rahduke> i can't tell cuz im not there, but i know my computer doesnt ask for the keyring... and when the box was running in my house it never asked for the keyring
<hyperstream> mEck0, unhide the hidden router, if its wpa2 encrypted and its a strong password, no one is getting into it.
<goose> jrib: could you pastebin your script for me to look at? I've never written bash before, so this is an adventure for me
<jrib> goose: that's it:  while true; do COMMAND; done
<marcy> ivan__ sudo apt-get install intltool
<goose> jrib: then run it on cron, screen, or...?
<hyperstream> rahduke, all my boxes that run wifi ask for it, how ever my ethernet connected boxes do not
<jrib> goose: wherever you want.  Do you understand why it works?
<rahduke> for whatever reason on my desktop i have an option in preferences for Encryption and Keyrings and I can set it to never prompt me, but on the install i put on his box there is no such option in preferences ( i think the encryption and keyring package was grandfatherd in when i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10)
<adalgiso> rahduke: you can look at keyring settings by going to Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption keys
<goose> jrib: it's an infinite loop, from what I can see. I don't see how it finds out whether or not the program is running or not, but I can kinda see it's "structure"
<mEck0> hyperstream: I haven't tried that, but I've read that this problem is driver-related, so I'm not sure if that would solve it. But sure it would be interesting to try
<m0ar> morphix: Wtf. Gconf tells me that icons are still deactivated, but somehow they are visible
<adalgiso> rahduke: ah, mistype, didn't see your response
<rahduke> adalgiso: do u know what package that is? because its not installed by default on his box
<jrib> goose: try putting a command in there, like mplayer somefile
<goose> jrib: I should mention though, this program forks itself into the background after launching, which is why I'm worried about it re-launching itself
<jrib> goose: ah, then this method won't work
<adalgiso> rahduke: looks like seahorse 2.28.1
<goose> ok, so I'm back to a bash script
<rahduke> adalgiso: thats what the package is called?
<hyperstream> mEck0, yeah worth a quick shot, to see if its the hidden aspect or something else, i actually set my encryption(s) to wpa to stop annoying no DHCP from the router
<goose> thanks jrib. I'm gonna read up on bash a little bit, then see what horrible code I can't hack up
<adalgiso> rahduke: yeah, seahorse is the package, version 2.28.1 is what I have on a fresh 9.10 install
<mEck0> hyperstream: okay, thx
<albert__> ?
<albert__> hi?
<hyperstream> !hi | albert__
<ubottu> albert__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rek> hi
<rek> hi
<hyperstream> !hi | rek
<ubottu> rek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<toastedmilk> I'm getting fglrxinfo and glxinfo errors with Radeon X1900, amd64, nothing in the forums seems to be working, how can I fix this?
<jrib> goose: monit looks interesting
<rek> in puppy i can see all the devices.... with mythbuntu live cd even if i do fdisk -l i don't find those hdds why ??
<hyperstream> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rek> hi jrib
<person> rek: Are you running it as root?
<jrib> hi rek
<m0ar> morphix: And ccsm can't even change my wallpaper :s
<rek> person: i can read ubuntu@ubuntu
<morphix> m0ar: something appears to be buggered then.
<m0ar> morphix: Ohrly
<infid> print $winname
<person> rek: You need to run it as root
<morphix> m0ar: only thing i can think of is to check your home folder permissions
<rek> ah maybe
<hyperstream> !sudo | rek
<ubottu> rek: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<adalgiso> rahduke: if you're interested, heres what looks like a thread on removing the keyring http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2776815&postcount=1
<rek> i kmow
<rek> know *
<rek> yeah cool mates
<rek> it worked
<person> rek: Puppy might run boot to an X session of the root user by default; Ubuntu doesn't do this for security reasons.
<person> rek: Coolness (B)
<m0ar> morphix: drwx-xr-x
<rek> person: cool ... i've just installed mythbuntu because i had some problems...very strange problems actually
<person> rek: (That's a cheesy MSN smiley for beer -- probably not normal on IRC)
<m0ar> morphix: Correct?
<rek> person: even if i modified xorg.conf to be safe (vesa) or standard  at the boot of the X i could see old images of what i was doing for example before upgrading to 9.04
<GrandPixel> I am looking for help to upgrade some software. I am moving from a Windows/Oracle installation of Bugzilla 3.2 to Ubuntu/MySQL insatllation of Bugzilla 3.4.4. I read the bzdbcopy.pl doc, and the "Upgrading to New Releases" doc, but do not understand the process of moving the database to the new install. I tried to get assistance from the creators of this software but no luck. Can someone work with me on this?
<morphix> m0ar: mine is 'drwxr-xr-x'
<person> rek: Hmm, I had X put images from totally different OS's come up once :P
<m0ar> morphix: same?
<rek> person: i'll look it up on the dictionary cheasy i mean...
<rek> that's strange what happend to my old os ?
<person> rek: Dunno. Did you install to hard drive?
<ivan__> I installed that tools and restart my pc and still same error message
<rek> just i was not able to get my 9200 radeon working,actually person only with fluxbox but now i can't even reach GDM
<m0ar> morphix: I actually have TWO apperance perferences!  The one in the menu is acting strange and opens a standard settings window with original theme, no custom wallpapers, original font etc
<ivan__> I give up
<rek> what person
<ivan__> :)
<person> rek: Sometimes, old data floating around in storage media can reappear in new partitions, even when the partition containing the old data has been deleted, I think!
<m0ar> morphix: When I rightclick to set a wallpaper, I get into my old Apperance Perferences
<m0ar> morphix: Just as it SHOULD be :/
<morphix> m0ar: no idea then lol
<rek> i'll try to backup my files... for a fresh install
<m0ar> morphix: Wtf. Removing that entry from the menus and it automatically adds a  new one, the correct one
<m0ar> morphix: Wierd
<rek> xfce it's different hum
<person> rek: Well, I think you should ask someone else first
<IdleOne> would etx3 be a suitable file system to use as a samba share to windows?
<rek> why person?
<person> rek: I'm no expert
<boourns> IdleOne, sure
<person> rek: I#'m just sharing an experience with you :P
<pweezy> has anyone gotten the radeon hd 5770 working with fglrx on their system?
<person> rek: What do you want your OS to do, anyway? I mean Mythbuntu's probably rather different to Puppy :P
<IdleOne> boourns: anything I should know before hand? as in possible limitations or hangups?
<boourns> IdleOne, only thing is if u had a dual-boot system, windows can't read the ext3... but over smb it doesn't matter what filesystem you're using
<rek> person: browsing ssh ftp media download... a lot of things
<IdleOne> boourns: no dual boot. I would be sharing from ubuntu to windows
<IdleOne> separate machines
<rek> i think mythbuntu has recognized perfectly my hardware (DVB)
<boourns> IdleOne, yeah it'll be fine.  i have an ext3 drive sharing via smb to my xbox with XBMC ;)
<person> rek: Seems odd that you used Puppy before then. Can I pm you?
<IdleOne> boourns: thank you
<rek> odd what do you mean person? yup sure pm me
<boourns> np
<m0ar> Eh guys, something is wrong here. Gnome itself overrides CCSM by some reason :S
<rek> dunno what shoul i see because i'm using irssi now person
<collabra> anyone know a good ip war-dialer.... i'd like to search for open ftp ports.
<m0ar> When I change background, or some other settings that can be controlled my gnome nothing happens
<rek> person
<person> hi
<person> Oh, say /query person, rek
<OzzmanNT> collabra: nmap is the program used for any of that but be sure to use it on your own network
<collabra> OzzmanNT: is it illegal to search for open ports on the internet?
<CakeBomb> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, and my motherboard won't let me boot from my DVD drive so I've tried running the CD boot helper from the Ubuntu DVD. It runs almost all the way through, then fails with the error "Could not retrieve the required installation files". Does anyone know how to fix this? I can paste some of the error log if that would help
<OzzmanNT> collabra: someone else can answer that question, i use it on my own networks never internet
<collabra> ahh,.. k.
<yo> arggg
<yo> i followed the guide on www.giznick.com but im still having problems
<pweezy> has anyone gotten the radeon hd 5770 working with fglrx on their system?
<m0ar> I need someone seriously familiar with gnome, anyone? Something is spooky as hell here
<yo> m0ar: like what?
<jrib> m0ar: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<m0ar> yo: Something happened randomly, now changin background is bugging out, something is overriding ccsm, I have non-removable icons on my desktop. (I've removed them by gconf before, but now they are back. Even tho they are DISABLED in gnome settings and gconf)
<JoeSomebody> hi i changed a drive or two in my system, how do i fix ubuntu? in xp it fixed itself, or asked for a driver, no idea what to do for ubuntu
<jrib> JoeSomebody: you shouldn't have to do anything
<jrib> JoeSomebody: oh wait, hard drive?
<JoeSomebody> when i boot it gives a mount error
<icedwater> Hey, does anyone here know how to get Wine to display Chinese characters?
<yo> m0ar: hmm no idea
<JoeSomebody> says esc for recvery mode
<jrib> JoeSomebody: what version of ubuntu?
<blakkheim> icedwater: having the font in your wine directory helps
<JoeSomebody> karmic
<m0ar> yo: Gah, i'm freaking out here :c
<icedwater> I can already get Chinese characters on Ubuntu using ibus. ... Hmm, OK.
<jrib> JoeSomebody: so you just added a drive then?  And the ubuntu one is still on there?
<JoeSomebody> error something about fstab
<icedwater> Let me take a look at the wine directory. Should I just randomly dump fonts in there/
<icedwater> ?
<JoeSomebody>  i changed burners,
<m0ar> yo:  I can't change background in Apperance Perferences or ccsm, only rightclicking on the desktop works
<jrib> m0ar: kill nautilus, what happens?
<JoeSomebody> cant remember if i changed hdd
<jrib> !who | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Zeelot2k> hey guys, I'm having audio problems on 9.10, no sound at all... this is usually a common issue but I forgot how to resolve it... anyone have ideas?
<Zeelot2k> intel chipset iirc
<blakkheim> Zeelot2k: alsamixer
<tejat> Joe: at the boot prompt, write root=/dev/sda2 or whatever where your root partition is
<jrib> JoeSomebody: you need to say exactly what you did :/
<Zeelot2k> blakkheim: what about it?
<blakkheim> Zeelot2k: check it
<_Tristan> I need to reinstall ubuntu and have all of my files backed up to an external HD. What can I do to keep my packages?
<Zeelot2k> install it?
<blakkheim> Zeelot2k: did i say install it?
<JoeSomebody> jrib, new burner
<jrib> JoeSomebody: what error do you get exactly?
<m0ar> jrib: yayomg workeeeeeed ^_^ <3
<m0ar> jrib: Any ideas of wtf just happened?
<jrib> m0ar: nautilus probably crashed, idk
<m0ar> jrib: Wierd, thanks tho
<JoeSomebody> jrib, lets make this easier if possible, where is detect hardware in ubuntu?
<jrib> JoeSomebody: that makes no sense
<blakkheim> _Tristan: dpkg --get-selections > /your/external/drive
<yo> i followed the guide on www.giznick.com but im still having problems
<_Tristan> blakkheim: but then will I have to redownload them?
<JoeSomebody> jrib, there is no place to liek windows device manager?
<blakkheim> _Tristan: yes
<_Tristan> blakkheim: that's what I was trying to avoid
<jrib> JoeSomebody: it's not relevant
<JoeSomebody> well, that makes things difficult
<jrib> JoeSomebody: not really, just tell us the error...
<blakkheim> _Tristan: then.. what do you want to do? that backs up your list of installed packages
<toastedmilk> I'm getting fglrxinfo and glxinfo errors with Radeon X1900, amd64, nothing in the forums seems to be working, how can I fix this?
<JoeSomebody> ok
<unixalot> Hey homies, need assistance who wants to try 2 help me
<_Tristan> blakkheim: I want to transfer my packages from my external drive to my HD instead of redownloading them
<jrib> unixalot: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<akelarre_> hh
<blakkheim> _Tristan: are they in .deb format?
<unixalot> Trying to make a shell script to launch gnome-do and awn(avant window navigator) with a sleep 20, in my rc.local
<_Tristan> blakkheim: I don't know. Installed them with apt-get.
<skynet|PC> hey how do i download mIRC?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm in need of some help regarding knetworkmanager! I want to be able to log in automaticly to my wifi-network, but in order to do so I have to disable or skip the password request from kwalletmanager some how. Does anyone have a clue? All the forum threads out there seems to be outdated. I'm on Kubuntu Jaunty 64x
<Zeelot2k> blakkheim: I have no idea what 'check it' means
<kaktuskatta> I already posted this on #kubuntu, but no response at all
<IdleOne> skynet|PC: to use on ubuntu?
<skynet|PC> yes
<blakkheim> _Tristan: what you're trying to do (as i understand it) is way more work than it's worth. just redownload them. the files in the packages you installed are scattered all over your filesystem
<blakkheim> Zeelot2k: open a terminal and run alsamixer
<unixalot> Currently I have, 2 scripts one for awn and one for gnome-do then in rc.local i have like, sleep 20 /usr/local/bin/awn and /gnomedo
<IdleOne> skynet|PC: mirc does not have a linux version.
<unixalot> which are the scripts
<skynet|PC> is there any other irc clients i can use?
<sbela> hi
<jrib> unixalot: umm, why?
<Zeelot2k> blakkheim: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<IdleOne> skynet|PC: you can install Xchat from Synaptic package manager
<airtonix> _Tristan, just copy contents of /var/cache/apt/archive to somewhere safe
<unixalot> The problem comes when I run rc.local only gnomedo is launched
<skynet|PC> i have it alreadt but i want to host bots
<kaktuskatta> I'd appreciate any ideas that might get me closer to a solution
<jrib> unixalot: why are you doing this?  What do you want to accomplish?
<unixalot> Because its a hell of a lot faster to boot... with these programs on a sleep
<lo-ryan> kaktuskatta: for gnome I use wicd to do that, I'm not sure if it'll work on kubuntu
<unixalot> Reduce's I/O on the pipeline
<unixalot> basically
<_Tristan> airtonix: what will that do?
<jrib> unixalot: you aren't making sense.  Do you just want these things to run when your user logs in?
<m0ar> Can I deactivate titlebars for the terminal?
<airtonix> _Tristan, give you copies of the deb files you installed with apt-get
<grobda24> Any idea why my Vino vnc server would not send back screen updates on a machine of mine ? On another machine of same Ubuntu version it works fine.
<unixalot> Yes, run when I log in but sleep 20
<kaktuskatta> lo-ryan: I'm able to install that program anyway, but is this the only way to bypass the kwalletmanager?
<IdleOne> skynet|PC: what kind of bots?
<jrib> !startup | unixalot
<ubottu> unixalot: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_Tristan> airtonix: so when I do apt-get install something, it won't download it but instead get it from there?
<jrib> unixalot: don't use rc.local for that
<unixalot> I know how to add a program to startup
<skynet|PC> irc bots like op and game bots
<jrib> unixalot: well you aren't doing it correctly
<skynet|PC> google bot also
<sbela> I have a strange problem, I have an ubuntu server behind a router and the problem is that I can not telnet to external smtp servers, so postfix can not send mails out
<unixalot> can you add sleep command in startup applications? withthe command
<IdleOne> skynet|PC: search for supybot or eggdrop in Synaptic
<skynet|PC> oki
<skynet|PC> thanks idleone
<lo-ryan> kaktuskatta: I'm not completely sure but when I was doing it in  ubuntu gnome, it was the only way for me that I found
<jrib> unixalot: create a short bash script and put the sleep in there
<unixalot> I've used rc.local to call scripts before...
<sbela> is anyone who have this kind of setup ?
<airtonix> _Tristan, correct, when you are sitting at your new desktop after fresh install, you can simply run dpkg -i ./*.deb in the directory where you copied them to
<IdleOne> skynet|PC: sure thing
<jrib> unixalot: that stuff is getting run as root
<unixalot> Obviously I have 2 short bash scripts with sleep commands in them but how do I call them during boot
<_Tristan> airtonix: will this also get the deb files for synaptic/ubuntu software center?
<unixalot> Just threw startup applications??
<JoeSomebody> jrib, cant tellyou errror exactly, something about fstab, and swap
<jrib> unixalot: did you see what ubottu said?
<unixalot> No.. sorry
<jrib> !startup > unixalot
<ubottu> unixalot, please see my private message
<airtonix> _Tristan, if it requires extra files not already in that list of deb files you backed up , yes
<JoeSomebody> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<_Tristan> ok
<JoeSomebody> that is what was changed, the optical drive
<airtonix> _Tristan, but its safe to assume that all required files are there int he archive directory
<ivan__> can I install skype on my xubuntu 8.04??????
<jrib> JoeSomebody: see what devices do exist then.  dmesg might help?
<unixalot> Is ubottu a bot?
<_Tristan> airtonix: what about things I've compiled myself? I have to transfer those manually?
<jrib> unixalot: yes
<unixalot> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<unixalot> I'll try to add the scripts to the startup applications menu, never thot of that :P
<airtonix> _Tristan, yes. unless you used checkinstall or someother deb creation step instead of 'make install'
<_Tristan> ok
<airtonix> !info aptoncd | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr112-1 (karmic), package size 261 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<airtonix> _Tristan, aptoncd will make this process i outlined friendlier and neater
<_Tristan> airtonix: thank you
<JoeSomebody> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m7171dc69
<JoeSomebody> im a newbie
<airtonix> _Tristan, obviously it's not nessecary to actually burn the iso to a cd, you can simply mount the iso image ;)
<jrib> JoeSomebody: did you see what I said last?
<icedwater> blakkheim: Thanks, I've copied some stuff into .wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts, but the program still doesn't seem to read the fonts
<JoeSomebody> yeah but i dont knw what t you mean
<_Tristan> airtonix: while I'm here, I might as well ask how to do that, because I've forgotten.
<chavito1j> hola a todos
<_Tristan> mounting an iso, that is
<ivan__> does anyone have skype on xubuntu 8.04
<zvacet> trist
<grobda24> Can anyone help ? Is there any known problem with Vino not sending screen updates even though you can control the desktop ?
<Zeelot2k> anyone have any more ideas? no sound, I think it's an intel chipset
<Dekkzter> Can anyone help me setup grub on my raid 0 system? some please :)
<jrib> JoeSomebody: I am guessing /dev/scd0 doesn't exist for whatever reason.  see if something else is getting created for the burner using dmesg
<airtonix> _Tristan, i use cdemu to do it.
<airtonix> !info cdemu | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: Package cdemu does not exist in karmic
<airtonix> :(
<_Tristan> :(
<skynet|PC> oki umm idleone how long does the process of installing the bot take
<IdleOne> shouldn't take to long
<zvacet> _Tristan:  you can use  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<JoeSomebody> dmesg may help you , but again , i am a newbie, i see several hundred lines of stuff i dont understand
<CakeBomb> I'm trying to install Ubuntu using the CD Boot Helper from Windows XP, but it fails with the error "Could not retrieve the required installation files"
<trism> _Tristan: cdemu has their own repos you can add, but usually that isn't necessary, you can just sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt;
<airtonix> _Tristan, need to remember how i installed it.. but in the mean time : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-use-an-iso-image-on-ubuntu-linux/
<grobda24> Does anyone use Vino / Vinagre ?
<airtonix> _Tristan, or : http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<Dekkzter> could someone help me setup grub on my system? its getting me mad over here.. (and yes ima newbie)
<arand> Dekkzter: details?
<JoeSomebody> jrib, i need someone to tell me , or i got to reinstall everything, or get some learning materials, cant find any yet tho
<airtonix> _Tristan, are you using ubuntu 9.10 ?
<_Tristan> airtonix: yeah
<airtonix> _Tristan, https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<JoeSomebody> there is no redetect hardware thing at all?
<JoeSomebody> no way to make it set up drives ?
<_Tristan> thank you airtonix, trism, and zvacet.
<grobda24> Why would Vino not send screen updates from one of my machines when all the others do ?
<Dekkzter> arand... well... hardwareraid with 2x750gb disk as raid 0... windows 7 on the first partition... and then the ubuntu partition.... and then i ran the installer...
<trism> cdemu is only really necessary when you want to fool copy protection
<airtonix> _Tristan, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-938030.html
<infid> why does firefox not play flash movies half the time, even just basic youtube videos? i always end up having to use chrome
<_Tristan> wish me luck, I'm reinstalling now.
<Dekkzter> arand: need more details? then tell me what you need i try get them for you :)
<ivan__> what is command for sudo to get temporary file permission to make directory
<JoeSomebody> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m3e328036
<JoeSomebody> that any help to you?
<arand> Dekkzter: not for me, but for everyone in general, moreprobability for someone to help if they recognise the problem ;)
<kaktuskatta> lo-ryan: Thanks, I'll have that as a last resort :)
<zvacet> ivan__:  do you mean how to create directory   sudo mkdir
<Dekkzter> aah..ok :) thought you know what to do? :)
<arand> Dekkzter: So at this point what happes when it boots, did you install grub in any specific way, or just according to default?
<Dekkzter> arand...  the installer for ubuntu did the installing of grub for me
<charlie__> how do you install a zipped file   i downloaded limewire now it is limewire.zip
<ikonia> charlie__: unzip it and see what's in it
<JoeSomebody> so hardware changing in ubuntu is a newbie's  nightmare?
<cgc> hi everyone
<charlie__> lol
<Dekkzter> arand: then i rebooted and booted straight back to windows... so i booted with the cd again and went in here
<JoeSomebody> can someone check my pastebin?
<unixalot> Im back, Okay so when i call the script awn from the terminal, it runs awn on a sleep 20 right, but when i add the script to startup applications it doesnt open..
<henri> hey guys i just started using linux can someone teach me how i can install Steam so i can play team fortress 2?
<JoeSomebody> see if dmesg tells you what is wrong with my system?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: what do you want to change ?
<blakkheim> !appdb > henri
<ubottu> henri, please see my private message
<ikonia> henri: you need to use wine, investigate wine
<arand> Dekkzter: So grub didn't show up at all?
<charlie__> how do i unzip it
<ikonia> charlie__: "unzip"
<cgc> does anyone know if it is possible to login to gdm over an ssh connection?
<Dekkzter> arand: nope
<JoeSomebody> i have an error
<henri> How do I run microsoft office?
<toastedmilk> I'm getting fglrxinfo and glxinfo errors with Radeon X1900, amd64, nothing in the forums seems to be working, how can I fix this?
<ikonia> henri: again - wine
<unixalot> henri: have you tried wine?
<JoeSomebody> boot up error, due to changing my burner
<toastedmilk> henri: lol. or openoffice.org?
<blakkheim> !wine > henri
<ubottu> henri, please see my private message
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: unplug your burner - does it boot up?
<Darkben> hi
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, what are you geting at? works fine in xp
<charlie__> how do i unzip a file
<unixalot> In startup applications for the command i have to call the script i made is , /usr/local/bin/awn
<blakkheim> charlie__: unzip file.zip
<JoeSomebody> didnt have to do a thin in wirndows
<robert2> hello all. problems with display after updates. please help
<unixalot> and its already executable
<henri> can i get .net applications to run or do i need wine for that too (lol im gonna get drunk from all this wine)
<Kanan> hi is it possible to intall ubuntu to usb? but not like live disk
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: you're not using XP. you said you changed your burner now it won't boot. Remove the burner and see it will boot now
<blakkheim> henri: it sounds like you want windows
<JoeSomebody> i guess a newbie shoudl NOT change hw
<ikonia> henri: all windows applications = wine
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: it's fine for a new user to change hardware,
<SpookyET> hi
<JoeSomebody> i am using xp and ubuntu on the system
<henri> why would i use linux then if all the useful applications are on windows??? :( *clueless*
<Dekkzter> arand: i guess its an easy problem but as the newbie i am its hard for me..
<SpookyET> Is there an ext3 or ext4 option to make it case-insensitive? I find case-sensitive rather stupid and archaic.
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: I'm not interest in windows, I'm trying to help you resolve the ubuntu issue
<ikonia> SpookyET: no
<robert2> anyone able to help with a display problem?
<ikonia> henri: then use windows then, use what works for you
<henri> but iw ant to be like neo from the matrix and use linux
<JoeSomebody> i say it works in windows because you are sounding liek you think my hard3are is bad
<Bauldrick> wheres the best place to ask about ubuntu-netbook
<henri> neo is my hero
<linxeh> henri: lol
<blakkheim> !troll | henri
<ubottu> henri: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<jamesd2> henri, windows cost money... windows crashes from time to time.. windows requires more cpu/memory to do the same thing that linux can do
<unixalot> henri: how much do clothes cost in the matrix man??
<JoeSomebody> it is NOT bad
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: no, I'm asking you validate the problem by removing the burner and booting
<trism> unixalot: unfortunately, startup applications doesn't seem to like to run anything that isn't an x application...so what I generally do is use an xterm to execute the script (you won't see the xterm if the script is quick), something like: xterm -e /path/to/script;
<charlie__> anyone know how to locate a downloaded file
<henri> but linux cant run microsoft office how can it do the same thing
<sahil> i have a nvidia nv18 mx4000 graphics card, and when i boot with it enabled the system just crashes, any ideas?
<linxeh> charlie__: locate filename
<sahil> i drop into busybox
<ikonia> henri: ok - stop now
<linxeh> henri: wine will run office. use crossover. grow up.
<sahil> henri:linux can run msoffice
<ikonia> henri: if you want to use microsoft application on linux use wine, if all your applications are microsoft applications/windows applications use windows,
<robert2> anyone available for help?
<linxeh> henri: all 3 will solve the problem
<JoeSomebody> is there another way?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: verfying the problem is the most sensible way forward
<sahil> henri:or you can use a virtual windows install
<corranh> So, I updated from 9.04 to 9.10 last night and now I have no sound, and neither my touchpad nor keyboard work consistantly (they both work on the login screen, the keyboard will work if I use kernel 28-17 insteead of 31-17) Anyone know how to get those things working again?
 * unixalot will be back
<VinceD> jamesd2: hate to say you're wrong, but OpenSUSE is definitely using more resources than Windows does with the same apps open here.
<ikonia> robert2: if you ask a question and someone can help, they will
<henri> well i was reading some forums on getting my internal mic working and it told me i have to recompile my kernel what does that mean and is it easy to do
<ikonia> henri: your microphone will doubtful need a kernel recompile
<ikonia> henri: please show me that forum post
<infid> why does firefox not play flash movies half the time until i restart it
<sahil> henri:its not very difficult to do, but ditto to what ikonia said
<henri> it was with the dell mini 10v
<JoeSomebody> why cant you read my files and verify the problem that way? is not everythig logged?
<ikonia> henri: please show me the forum post
<henri> ubuntu 9 didnt have the driver by degfault
<robert2> my display is tiny, i go into display and cannot see the whole screen to make corrections. i need to correct this through terminal, but am unaware how
<JoeSomebody> teardown takes timr ...
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: why should I trawl through hundreds of lines of text when a simple unplug and boot fixes it
<ikonia> henri: please show me the forum post
<henri> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-July/006527.html
<ikonia> henri: reading, hang on
<JoeSomebody> ok ok
<_Tristan> would it be possible/easy-ish to install ubuntu on a new partition, copy as much as possible from the old partition, and then delete the old partition, expanding the new one to take up the whole drive?
<Guest17756> Hello , i can not access my printers connected to a linux machine from Windows machines in the same LAN , how can i do it ?
<unixalot> Tristan just copy your /home/ folder its a lot easier
<arand> Dekkzter: It does seem to be non-trivial, from what I can google... There is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360445 But I have no idea of the usefulness/safety of those instructions..
<ikonia> henri: what version of ubuntu are you using
<robert2> appreciate all the help foks
<_Tristan> unixalot: my /home/ folder doesn't have a lot of important things
<unixalot> _Tristan: most of your things will be in your /home folder, this makes what you are trying to do very simple
<Dekkzter> arand: ok... ill check it
<robert2> folks*
<henri> 9.04
<leoxero> x
<ikonia> henri: the 9.10 release appears to have that fixed, it maybe better to update to the current release
<unixalot> _Tristan: Once you install ubuntu on your other partition you can just copy everything rite over then.
<Guest17756> Hello , i can not access my printers connected to a linux machine from Windows machines in the same LAN , how can i do it ?
<daftykins> !samba | Guest17756
<ubottu> Guest17756: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<henri> why cant i play mp3s
<ikonia> henri: probably because you've not installed the codecs
<ikonia> !mp3 | henri
<unixalot> henri: install ubuntu-restricted
<ubottu> henri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Darkben> install ubuntu-restricted
<unixalot> henri: from synaptic
<unixalot> henri: install libdvdcss2 for playback or w.e of encrytped dvd's might be usefull to yo
<klappi> do you have any idea why i dont have sound in totem but in any other app?
<henri> klappi try restarting
<JoeSomebody> jrib, well thaat was  a waste of time
<ikonia> klappi: ignore that
<henri> if it doesnt work keep restarting
<ikonia> henri: stop giving false information - now
<unixalot> henri: lol
<klappi> ikonia: but totem seems to be the app used for html5 video tag so i cant watch videos embeded in websites
<jrib> JoeSomebody: what was?
<JoeSomebody> stiill give same error about fstab and swap and a bunch of cryptic stuff
<ikonia> klappi: I meant ignore henri's advice
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: have you removed the drive ?
<klappi> henri: does not work ^^
<JoeSomebody> UUID and some weird stuff
<JoeSomebody> yes
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: ok - so show me the error
<jrib> JoeSomebody: I didn't tell you to do anything.  Paraphrasing errors makes it hard for us to help you.
<JoeSomebody> and how can i show you?
<Bauldrick> cant get my webcam working in cheese
<henri> klappi try updating alsa through apt-get?
<unixalot> JoeSomebody: pastiebin plx
<klappi> pressing test in gstreamer-properties sound
<unixalot> JoeSomebody: pastie.org
<JoeSomebody> its a boot error, how can i show you that?
<klappi> sorry gives me sound
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: you need to make a note of it and shows us
<jrib> JoeSomebody: write it down and type it up or take a picture...
<jrib> anyway my guess is you just need to comment the cdrom line to get it to boot, then figure out where your cdrom went later
<snayth> Is there another good app besides "gedit" that that you could use to open various .txt files in separate windows ? ? Any suggestions ? ?
<blakkheim> snayth: vi
<unixalot> snayth: nano
<Salz`> hi all
<unixalot> blakkheim: hey can you give me ten second tutorial on vi
<unixalot> blakkheim: do you use vi or vim?
<jrib> snayth: what don't you like about gedit?
<m0ar> VIM*
<snayth> blakkheim: Thank you !
<JoeSomebody> i think i cloned the drive  WITH NO RESIZING and just expected everything to be ok like IT SAYS in my acronis true image manual
<sahil> so when booting with a pci graphics card and it dropping you to busybox, what can i do/
<collabra> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blakkheim> unixalot: no, both
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: that won't work
<snayth> unixalot: Thank you !
<JoeSomebody> and then i changed burner
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: moving it to a new drive via a clone won't work due to device id's
<jrib> JoeSomebody: now you are saying you did more than just swap a cdrom...
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: the burner is nothing to do with it
<m0ar> unixalot: http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<m0ar> unixalot: Yes, it's worth it
 * jrib hands off to ikonia
<henri> Why not just use linux mint?
<Salz`> Small problem. Creating new SSH-session ends up in "Server refused to allocate pty"
<unixalot> m0ar: deadly, thanks.
<jrib> henri: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<JoeSomebody> at first i said I could not remember, i got too many machines
<m0ar> unixalot: That tutorial is AWESOMEEEE tbfh :)
<Salz`> any suggestions, forms and bugtracker hasnt working solution
<JoeSomebody> apparently i did :) DOH
<ikonia> henri: what has mint got to do with it
<snayth> jrib: Basically I can't see where I can open different separate windows of .txt files to compare notes etc.
<unixalot> m0ar: Yeah well i tried vim a year or 2 ago and it just made me mad lol.. ill give it a go
<m0ar> unixalot: Also, try the command vimtutor in you terminal
<JoeSomebody> so now what ? am i toast?
<henri> isnt mint just ubuntu + better ready to go package
<ikonia> henri: no
<henri> how so
<ikonia> henri: as I said early please don't make wrong suggestions
<Salz`> btw, this happens after upgrading 8.04 to 8.10
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: ok - it depends on what's on your machine
<Chlorus> I think Linux from Scratch would be the answer
<snayth> jrib: Other then that I don't have a problem with it - it works fine.
<jrib> snayth: ah, instead of tabs?  I think there is an option in the File menu, or you can check « man gedit » (I know there is an option, but I don't know it and I don't have gedit installed
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, xp and karmic
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: how important is your install, and how much time is do you want to spend
<ikonia> Chlorus: please don't make pointless suggestions
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: - ~I mean just your linux install, how important is that to you currently
<unixalot> m0ar: yeah well i have to install vim furst lol..
<JoeSomebody> well its important in that i cant put it back without you smart folks
<jrib> henri: this question is meant for ubuntu support only, if you want to discuss other thingns like how ubuntu compares to mint, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<unixalot> ikonia: have you used debain or opensuse??
<m0ar> unixalot: Yarr
<klappi> ikonia: i solved my problem by installing mozilla-mplayer :-)
<henri> Well can someone please explain why i would choose to install ubuntu over a more refined distro like mint?
<JoeSomebody> it took a few people to get me where i am
<m0ar> unixalot: Are you new to ubuntu/linu?
<ikonia> unixalot: why ?
<jrib> henri: try both and use what you prefer.
<ikonia> henri: read up on it, see what works foryou
<ikonia> klappi: well done
<henri> oh
<unixalot> klappi: rhythmbox / banshee is tight for music
<snayth> jrib: When I right click on a text file in does not show any other way to ope another different one.
<unixalot> ikonia: just wondering if you tried the new opensuse
<JoeSomebody> i remember some of it like installing programs and setting up samba
<snayth> *ope
<jrib> snayth: no right click.  Try the File menu in gedit
<henri> how do you sync a microsoft zune with ubuntu or is that impossible
<unixalot> m0ar: naaat really
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: ok, the reasons I'm asking is, a.) as you're new to linux fixing it will be a long and hard to explain situation, b.) reinstalling will be quicker, but you will lose your data
<snayth> *open
<m0ar> unixalot: Okay
<unixalot> henri: your just full of microsoft
<JoeSomebody> but i know i dont know everything that was done to this, to redo
<henri> well
<henri> u can do ipods on ubuntu
<henri> why not zunes
<charles__> so, i know how to redude the size of fonts for the gnome desktop, but how do i reduce the size of icons? everything on the gnome desktop just looks so clinky and big
<ikonia> unixalot: yes, but that's not for this topic
<ikonia> henri: you can
<unixalot> henri: doesnt zunes sync threw wifi??
<m0ar> henri: Mint is Ubuntu with an extra repo.
<JoeSomebody> well no user data, just packages and configs
<charles__> *clunky
<klappi> henri: because this is the ubuntu channel?
<henri> how do i synch zune with ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> less than 20 packages
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: in that case it may be quicker to do a new install
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: then we can help you re-configure quick
<unixalot> henri: probably have to emulate the zune software is my guess
<snayth> jrib: I like a more straight forward approach to open it then having to use 2/3 steps to just open different text files.
<unixalot> henri: I would be more helpfull if i had a zune but.. ima ipod guy.. well not really just got it for xmas
<unixalot> snayth: try the cat command for a txt
<henri> is the proper name gnu/linux or just linux i dont get it
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, it is too small anyway, i will make bigger partitions, manually, can you suggest sizes and layout for a big hard disk and 2 gb ram?
<ikonia> henri: that's offtopic for this channel, check the internet for the linux story
<morph_> hello
<unixalot> snayth: or just cat something, it basically displays the contents of a file
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: sounds like a good idea to make the most of a re-install
<henri> h ow do i install ice weasle on ubuntu
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: file system really doesn't matter to your ram
<JoeSomebody> like 20gb root, 2gb swap, 40 gb rest, i am sure that is wrong tho
<klappi> henri: linux is the kernel linux/gnu the os
<morph_> how can i bind a key for keys return?
<ikonia> henri: same as every other package you've asked about
<henri> which is
<unixalot> JoeSomebody: you definitly wont need 2 gigs of swap
<jrib> snayth: the option you want to pass is apparently --new-window if you want a way to do it with a command: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/gedit.1.html .  You can create a new Open With option that includes the --new-window if you go to right click -> properties
<ikonia> henri: use the package manager
<henri> whats that
<ikonia> henri: the one you told someone to use earlier - apt-get remember
<tomatoes7> anyone listen to good music?
<ikonia> henri: or synaptic, or software center
<henri> ok
<henri> tomatoes i do
<ikonia> tomatoes7: is this related to ubuntu ?
<morph_> i need to configure a key of remote control for bind key enter
<grobda24> Has nayone any idea why Vino would not send screen changes to one machine, but it does the other way around. Vino and Ubuntu versions, plus Vino settings are identical according to GConf Editor.
<toastedmilk> henri: lol. or openoffice.org?
<JoeSomebody> should i let it do an auto thing or manually assign partitions?
<toastedmilk> I'm getting fglrxinfo and glxinfo errors with Radeon X1900, amd64, nothing in the forums seems to be working, how can I fix this?
<henri> why doesnt ubuntu come with sample music and pictures like windows and apple/osx (as opposed to linux/gnu lol :) ) do?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: the auto layout will probably be fine unless you want something specific
<ikonia> henri: it's not windows
<Chlorus> Yeah, its not functional
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, layout makes no difference for a newbie?
<unixalot> henri: dont ask questions, thats just how it is..
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: not really, unless you need something different
<zvacet> JoeSomebody:  if you want separate home partition use manual way
<infid> does open office work in OS X?
<trism> grobda24: is compiz enabled on one machine but not the other?
<VinceD> No, it's not Windows, because Windows doesn't come with an application which is broken by default "Computer Janitor" which removed  third party packages because it can't check if "Unsupported" packages are installed by the user or not. :)
<titof> hello
<jrib> infid: not really on-topic.  It does, but try the openoffice or osx channel instead
<JoeSomebody> see i dont know pros and cons, so maybe manual just because of that
<unixalot> infid: open office works in osx, linux, windows
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: or trust the auto
<JoeSomebody> so even in auto, just point it to an empty unallocated part of drive?
<Chlorus> unless, of course, you need functionality more advanced than a damn text editor, at which point OO falls flat on its ass
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: yup
<JoeSomebody> and it will use all of that part?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: it will carve it up as it see's best
<trism> grobda24: if so I find that I need to disable compiz on the machine I am connecting to for VNC to work properly
<zvacet> JoeSomebody: separate home will let you reinstall,fresh install without losing your setting and data
<Bauldrick> can someone help me get webcam running?
<Spirits-Sight> what the cmd to do a fix on broken packages ?
<ikonia> !webcam | Bauldrick
<ubottu> Bauldrick: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<JoeSomebody> zvacet, interesting
<grobda24> trism, ah I think it is... confirming :)
<IdleOne> Spirits-Sight: sudo apt-get install -f
<JoeSomebody> but i need it bigger
<henri> how can i pick up chicks using ubuntu? i want them to lick mah bawlz
<Chlorus> A "top 10 reasons to use Linux" article said that Linux had awesome hardware support! Are they lying?
<ikonia> Chlorus: no, ubuntu has pretty solid hardware support
<twig11> !offtopic !language |henri
<IdleOne> !ot | Chlorus
<ubottu> Chlorus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * unixalot henri is my hero
<twig11> !offtopic !language | henri
<ikonia> twig11: he's long gone
<IdleOne> twig11: he is gone
<ikonia> unixalot: please don't encourage
<twig11> IdleOne: didn't see he got kicked
<jolaren> I have two hdd's in my server. One 40 gb s-ata and one 1tb sata.. Would 40gb be enough for my root directory?
<VinceD> jolaren: Yes it should be.
<IdleOne> twig11: ikonia has a short trigger finger
<jrib> jolaren: 40gb is overkill
<jolaren> VinceD; It should right? I mean leapin out of room on your "/" is a pain
<Chlorus> just use computer janitor afterwards to be on the safe side of free space
<twig11> IdleOne: yep didn't take long
<zvacet> Chlorus:  see http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<infid> how much harddrive space does a default ubuntu 9.10 install take?
<ikonia> Chlorus: stop
<ikonia> Chlorus: you are henri - stop it now,
<JoeSomebody> i really didnt expect it to last, as it was mt first linux, it was dual boot with xp on a 40 gb LOL , then cloned to a 500 without resize, (was supposed to be do-able for linux that way)  so i guess maybe i'll do it better this time
<grobda24> trism, Jeez, that was it :D
<henri> Why was i kicked
<grobda24> trism, THANKS !
<hunt> Hi, I tried to join #kubuntu but I get the message that I'm banned, the thing is... I've never ever been in #kubuntu before...
<ikonia> henri: please check you're pm's you and Chlorus need to stop messing around
<ikonia> henri: please join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> henri: sorry - not you
<ikonia> hunt: please join #ubuntu-ops
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<henri> JESUS STOP FLOODING
<JoeSomebody> funny thing is , it DID last and is fine i think, except for what i did to it , and too small, which i also did to it
<IdleOne> henri: drop the caps, stay on topic and please watch the language
<Finiki> hi, help me plz, i connect my system to the full hd tv, all works fine, but have 1 problem, edge of the screen, more edges tv, top and bottom menu is not visible, is it possible then to narrow the screen?
<NET||abuse> hi folks, having a problem with my wifi, i can't get any networks to come up, right click on network-manager networking enabled, wireless enabled checkbox is greyed out, wifi hardware light is on, card is bcm4328
<unixalot> Finiki: try find auto adjust on your tele??
<ardchoille> I've not done much work with fonts, how do I install this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Artwiz+Snap+font+with+iso8859-2+chars?content=91519
<NET||abuse> I got a replacement card from dell, swapped them out and still no joy.
<Finiki> unixalot: trying but nothing find
<unixalot> Finiki:  I know i have to auto adjust mine..
<twig11> Why would my sound be bad, with all kinds of static, out the rear audio output jack, while it's fine out the front-panel headphone jack?
<charlie__> im stuck cant find my downloads
<JoeSomebody> so that is a big compliment to you guys, i never thought i would accomplish a finished (more or less) install, expected problems , re-doing it many times
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: have you looked at the wifi wiki yet?
<JoeSomebody> and now i am going to kill it :)
<JoeSomebody> see you in a while :)
<unixalot> Finiki: no auto adjust?
<NET||abuse> I've also tried uninstalling bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases
<charlie__> where do i find my downloads
<ardchoille> charlie__: possible your desktop?
<charlie__> no
<Finiki> unixalot: no, tv can not tune out the imagetq
<ardchoille> charlie__: ~/Downloads  ?
<Finiki> i try use xvidtune but it nothing change
<unixalot> Does your computer have a hdmi on it?
<charlie__> no
<unixalot> Finiki: Or like a vga
<JoeSomebody> how can i save my xchat everything?
<Finiki> unixalot: hmi - hdmi
<JoeSomebody> just copy it off?
<Finiki> unixalot: hdmi - hdmi
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, my wifi card has been working under ubuntu for almost 1.5 years of use before this stopped working
<unixalot> So your laptop/desktop has a hdmi plug on it?? not your tv
<JoeSomebody> i did a lot of customizing in xchat, i would like to keep it
<charlie__> where do i locate downloaded files
<unixalot> charlie__:  terminal command, locate <name of file?
<pingfloyd> JoeSomebody: there should be some config file(s) for it in your home dir
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: b43-fwcutter should cover your card
<charlie__> i tried that
<unixalot> charlie__: sudo updatedb
<pingfloyd> JoeSomebody: not on linux right now, but maybe ~/.xchat
<JrodDCX> ok
<charlie__> no luck
<JoeSomebody> someone did a !clone joesomebody thing before, can we do that ourselves? or is that for ops ?
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, I really donj't know how the wifi card got knocked out.
<Finiki> unixalot: yes, i use cord hdmi - hdmi without adapters
<pingfloyd> charlie__: what did you download them with?
<trism> charlie__: did you download it with firefox? if so, open Tools/Downloads, find the download in the list, right click and select open containing folder
 * JoeSomebody needs to clone himself
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: not sure either to tell you the truth but see if that package helps any. you probably will need to reboot after installing
<IdleOne> !clone | JoeSomebody
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kermit> how can i see what package a file is from?
<JoeSomebody> thanks :)
<charlie__> i downloaded limewire online it was in debs i think and it finished compressed now i cant find it
<IdleOne> JoeSomebody: you can also use /msg ubottu !clone
<JoeSomebody> good to know
<infid> how do you see hidden files in nautilus?
<IdleOne> infid: ctrl+h
<infid> thanks
<pingfloyd> infid: there's also an option in one of the menus
<ardchoille> kermit: dpkg -S file
<erUSUL> kermit: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<IdleOne> infid: yes in the view menu you can click on show hidden files
<unixalot> Finiki: yeah i dono man, sorry Mine is like, you cant see the menu's then you hit auto adjust on the tv and it fix's it
<kermit> ardchoille, erUSUL: ty
<twig11> Is it likely a software and not a hardware issue if I have good sound out of the front headphone jack but lots of static from the rear audio output in Karmic on a Dell Optiplex GX520?
<corranh> So, last night I upgraded from 9.04 tp 9.10, and now I have no sound and my touchpad and keyboard dont work consistantly (they both occasionnally work on the login screen, the keyboard will work with kernel 28-17, neither seem to work with version 31-17) Anyone know how to fix this?
<JrodDCX> use fedora!
<SPhcT> hi
<unixalot> corranh: exactly why i still am using 9.04, why change a good ting?
<x33b> twig11: good chance it's software. though the jack on the machine might have issues?
<SPhcT> need small help with partioning my new pc..
<Finiki> unixalot: realy no linux way to fix it?
<robert2> anyone know how to change display settings through terminal?
<Yionel> Hi !
<pingfloyd> robert2: display settings for what?
<unixalot> Finiki: When i connect to my tv i just use the 'display' that pops up
<Yionel> I have a netbook with UNR with gnome and i want to install xfce
<Yionel> How i can do that ?
<vadimanri> I have a question about Visual Effects in 9.1.0
<robert2> my ubuntu display is tiny since i updated
<SPhcT> want know how to partition my disk and how make seperate partition for files and another for my system
<Finiki> unixalot: ok, i see, thx man
<IdleOne> Yionel: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pingfloyd> Finiki: linux way means pretty much nothing
<erUSUL> SPhcT: make a separate partition for home
<pingfloyd> Finiki: linux way is about a million ways
<eshannon> hello everyone what is the best bit torrent client for ubuntu
<erUSUL> !best | eshannon deluge is what i use
<ubottu> eshannon deluge is what i use: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jellow> eshannon: rtorrent (no gui) or transmission
<SPhcT> erUSUL: and how i need set partition for system?
<JrodDCX> robert2: goto system-> preferences ->display!
<eshannon> thanks everyone
<robert2> on the display screen, i cannot see anything lower than refresh rate, due to the size of my screen
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, did what you suggested, installed b43-fwcutter and rebooted, still no wifi
<bastidrazor> eshannon: tranmission does very well if you don't need all the extras ..
<Yionel> IdleOne, really just that ? :)
<erUSUL> SPhcT: just one partition for / (root) of about 10 GiB the rest for home
<sosna> łee
<sosna> !!
<pingfloyd> robert2: try ctrl+alt++
<IdleOne> Yionel: yes really :)
<eshannon> I have been using transmission but I am having a performance problem.. Would like to try another client
<sosna> polacy tu sa??
<erUSUL> !info deluge | eshannon
<Yionel> IdleOne, thanks !! ;)
<ubottu> eshannon: deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (GTK+ UI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.9+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 252 kB, installed size 1672 kB
<pingfloyd> robert2: try ctrl+alt+kp_plus
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: sorry I can't help more then that :/
<robert2> ctrl alt +?
<sosna> czyli nie ma
<vadimanri> Can anyone help me with Visual Effects in 9.1.0, I had it set to Extra, and everything was working fine. Today when I logged in it was set back to None. When I try to set it back to Extra I get this error message  "The Composite extension is not available"
<sosna> bye bye
<pingfloyd> robert2: plus on the keypad
<hyperstream> eshannon, qbittorent is very well done, has DHT support as well
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, ah fine then ;) thanks for tryin.
<Prince> Âñåì ÊÓ
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on a dell studio 15. Originally, I couldn't control the screen brightness from the keys on the keyboard. I added "noapic" to the boot options under grub and that fixed it, but I still encounter that problem when I have the laptop plugged in and then unplug it. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<IdleOne> Yionel: after that is installed, log out and at the login screen click on session and chose xfce
<Yionel> \o/ cool IdleOne !
<Prince> Òóò àíãë.???
<Prince> Ïî ðóññêè êòî íèòü ôóðû÷èò??
<IdleOne> !ru | Prince
<ubottu> Prince: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hyperstream> Prince, english
<robert2> i'm not quite sure ubuntu recognizes my number pad. wireless keyboard and all
<robert2> it doesn't work though ping
<vadimanri> Can anyone help me with Visual Effects in 9.1.0, I had it set to Extra, and everything was working fine. Today when I logged in it was set back to None. When I try to set it back to Extra I get this error message  "The Composite extension is not available"
<goose> how do I see when the last time a certain user SSH'd in was?
<Prince> aim no english((
<infid> what's the difference between pkill and killall ?
<Prince>  #ubuntu-ru
<IdleOne> Prince: /join #ubuntu-ru
<goose> infid: from what I understand, pkill is preferred
<erUSUL> infid: killall is deprecated ?
<pingfloyd> no
<pingfloyd> pkill, lets you select processes by different criteria
<kermit> i just removed a bunch of packages but all their files are still there.. i tried again, now apt-get says they arent installed.
<vadimanri> Can anyone help me with Visual Effects in 9.1.0, I had it set to Extra, and everything was working fine. Today when I logged in it was set back to None. When I try to set it back to Extra I get this error message  "The Composite extension is not available"
<vadimanri> Please, any ideas?
<erUSUL> vadimanri: something happened with you grpahc drivers?
<ardchoille> kermit: Do you mean files in your home folder?
<erUSUL> vadimanri: what graphiccard/ driver do you use
<geo> Im having graphic drivers issue's too. Intel card, do i need to install drivers or do they come installed ?
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, i cant seem to run terminal, is that because i am in a recovery mode?
<kermit> ardchoille: no
<vadimanri> I checked under System>Hardware drivers and they seem to be working, I have rebooted 3 times already and no change
<geo> I updated which said it installed intel-drivers-?? etc but i see no diffrence on reboot, and can't
<kermit> ardchoille: i mean several GB of the games i tried to remove that were installed in /usr/share/gamse
<erUSUL> vadimanri: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<geo> vadimanri: Same problem here. updated with drivers install. But nothing.
<sirninja> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on a dell studio 15. Originally, I couldn't control the screen brightness from the keys on the keyboard. I added "noapic" to the boot options under grub and that fixed it, but I still encounter that problem when I have the laptop plugged in and then unplug it. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<ardchoille> kermit: how did you install them?
<Kentrel> Is there an easy way to download a site's directory structure?
<vadimanri> erUSUL: What would I be looking for under that file?
<geo> Kentrel: doubt it, would be a security issue...
<Yionel> One very important question :) It is possible to assign shortkey to the access of the desktop (like super+D on windows)
<Kentrel> I want to download all the gimp files at this address http://blender-mirror.kino3d.org/peach/peach_svncheckout/resources/
<Kentrel> Is there a way to do that?
<Kentrel> I'm allowed download the files btw, I just don't know how to do it all in one go
<goose> how do I see when the last time a certain user SSH'd in was? I can't find it in "last -a"
<JoeSomebody> anybody, i cant seem to run terminal, is that because i am in a recovery mode? i guess i'll have to fix it to get my xchat config saved huh
<ardchoille> Kentrel: you can try wget, there's a mirror option, see man wget
<erUSUL> vadimanri: errors they are marked (EE) or maybe some warning (WW) related to compisting
<kermit> ardchoille: i installed them with synaptic, i tried to remove them with apt-get
<Prince> êàê çàðåãèòüñÿ???
<infid> will firefox run better if i 'renice +4 <firefox PID>'?
<Subby> Why does a read from /dev/random takes so much time?
<erUSUL> infid: no; positive nice values give less CPU time
<erUSUL> !paste | vadimanri
<ubottu> vadimanri: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kentrel> ardchoille,  thanks
<erUSUL> !pm | vadimanri
<ubottu> vadimanri: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vadimanri> erUSUL: I have some WW messages how can I send them to you
<djnomad> I just installed and somehow I got firefox flash messed up,it works in chromium but not firefox
<erUSUL> vadimanri: paste
<JoeSomebody> shoul i boot off a live cd to get terminal, wiil that work>
<geo> vadimanri: copy and paste to pastebin.com
<vadimanri> I did
<erUSUL> vadimanri: and the url is?
<Guest17756> Hello , i can not access my printers connected to a linux machine from Windows machines in the same LAN , how can i do it ?
<geo> vadimanri: Then give him the link :p
<klappi> Subby: if /dev/random is out of entropy it blocks reads
<vadimanri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368540/
<erUSUL> !cups | Guest17756
<ubottu> Guest17756: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vadimanri> Ahh....sorry, never used that before
<unixalot> djnomad: in firefox in the url, type in about:plugins
<geo> vadimanri: eh nothin in that.
<Subby> klappi: can it happen if you you read 1 int it blocks up to 5 seconds until the next int?
<klappi> Subby: if you dont care about the entropy you kann also use /dev/urandom  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/random
<erUSUL> vadimanri: nothing that has to do with 3d accel . paste the entire file
<Subby> klappi: okay, thanks. I dont really care, it is just a seed for my rng
<djnomad> unixalot, it has flash
<vadimanri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368541/
<klappi> Subby: please tell me if that helped
<Subby> klappi: yes, the rn's are coming without delay now
<unixalot> djnomad: use synaptic, install flashplugin-installer
<azanoth> Hi everyone: Anyone have a one line bash script that will execute 'ls' every second?
<geirha> azanoth: watch -n1 ls
<djnomad> unixalot, Iit is already installed ,I marked it for reinstallation and am processing it now
<klappi> Subby: nice
<azanoth> geirha: Great, thanks
<vadimanri> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368541/
<charlie__> firefox downloads no application to open tmp files  what do i do
<pingfloyd> djnomad: did you install firefox from the ubuntu package or from mozilla?
<erUSUL> vadimanri: the file reports the compositting is enabled ...
<unixalot> djnomad: that package should fix something when you reinstall it.
<geo> Do i need to install Intel Graphics drivers for effects or do updates cover it ?
<erUSUL> vadimanri: can you run « compiz --replace » ina terminal and see what errors you get?
<vadimanri> sure..one sec
<charlie__> what application doi use to open downloaded files
<eshannon> I am trying to set up port-forwarding for my Bit torrent program. Is bit torrent UDP or TCP? My client is set up to use port 51413. What do i set my Source port to and my desination port to?
<charlie__> what application doi use to open downloaded files?
<djnomad> pingfloyd, I have ubuntu tweak and ultramatix installed so I am not sure where I got it ,it didnt work on install so I reinstalled it
<geo> erUSUL using that i get something can i link u too it in paste?
<erUSUL> eshannon: both 51413 tcp and udp
<charlie__> what application doi use to open downloaded files
<djnomad> I get the error that firefox is looking for a text/html decoder
<erUSUL> geo: using what?
<eshannon> So I need to set up 2 rules one for UDP and 1 for TCP
<pingfloyd> djnomad: if you stick to the ubuntu packages you don't have to worry about it, but if you install firefox manually, then you'll need to make sure your plugins are copied to where it will see them
<unixalot> djnomad: reinstall firefox
<djnomad> when on a page that has flash on it,not all of them but this one I do
<erUSUL> eshannon: strictly only tcp is needed
<erUSUL> geo: go ahead
<geo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368545/
<unixalot> djnomad: cani have the link of the page?
<vadimanri> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368544/
<djnomad> k I will reinstall from synaptic ?
<geo> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368545/
<pingfloyd> djnomad: the easiest route is install the packages for firefox and flash
<djnomad> clear out all firefox and also flash ?
<eshannon> Cool Thanks erUSUL what about Source port and Desination port
<geo> erUSUL: I'm having similiar issue's to vadimanri with Intel card.
<erUSUL> geo: you probalby are not using the intel driver. maybe you are using vesa
<erUSUL> geo: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unixalot> geo: I had problems with the intel
<erUSUL> eshannon: both 51413
<djnomad> http://www.faithfreaks.com/view_profile.php?member_id=/freakshow
<eshannon> Thank you
<geo> unixalot: I know pple told me it was best for linux but so far trouble
<djnomad> thats the page that gives me the error
<unixalot> geo: what you have to do is use, the 2.4 drivers
<JoeSomebody> anybody, i cant seem to run terminal, is that because i am in a recovery mode? i guess i'll have to fix it to get my xchat config saved huh
<geo> erUSUL Will do.
<erUSUL> vadimanri: dunno why compiz thinks composite is not aviable it is weeird because (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
<unixalot> geo: xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<macken> Hello> anyone know if or how to get a usb at&t mobile device to connect using ubuntu 9.10
<djnomad> I have a toolbar I use that has a media player on it and the player is not showing either
<soreau> vadimanri: You are using nvidia in xinerama mode?
<vadimanri> erUSUL: Should I try removing the drivers and reinstalling them?
<erUSUL> vadimanri: and the same in line 145 of your paste
<vadimanri> Soreau: Yes I am
<geo> erUSUL looks like ur right http://paste.ubuntu.com/368549/
<erUSUL> vadimanri: i would ask in #compiz
<geo> erUSUL but how do i change it ?
<soreau> vadimanri: You can't do that or composite will be disabled. You must use twinview
<erUSUL> geo: you are using vesa ?
<vadimanri> Soreau, how would I enable Twinview?
<geo> erUSUL thats what it looks like in the log
<Alumin> is there an equivalent to Red Hat's "chkconfig --list" in Ubuntu?  I'm aware of "invoke-rc.d" and "update-rc.d", but I'm looking for something that I can use to see which services are set to run at boot time
<soreau> vadimanri: For nvidia, I do not know. Either through nvidia-settings or xorg.conf
<erUSUL> vadimanri: soreau has the ansewr... i did not known Xinerama disables composite
<soreau> erUSUL: on nvidia, yes it does
<Alumin> I tried checking /etc/inittab for the default runlevel, but there's no inittab...I guess that's because Ubuntu uses upstart now?
<geo> vadmanri: Did u install proper drivers for nvidia? I had a nvidia b4 and it worked like a beauty
<erUSUL> Alumin: sudo service --status-all
<Yionel> IdleOne, I have installed xfce, but I have always menu of Ubuntu Netbook Remix in the middle :/
<geo> erUSUL do u know how i can change it too use intel drivers?
<vadimanri> Soreau: Nvidia settings only applies Xinerama
<Alumin> erUSUL: hmm...what if that's not installed?
<erUSUL> geo: really dunno the system should be using the intel driver ... you can try to force its use using a xorg.conf ...
<soreau> vadimanri: I don't know how nvidia works, I don't use it. I just know you need to use twinview
<usuario_> ola
<erUSUL> Alumin: install it?
<usuario_> kienes soiis?
<djnomad> thanks for everyones help
<usuario_> olaaaaaaaa
<usuario_> adiosss
<unixalot> geo: if your using intel drivers i recommend 2.4 because  it has better performace in linux than the new ones
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Alumin> erUSUL: well, true, but...I'm a support tech and installing a new package every time I log in to a new server may not be an option
<djnomad> sad thing is I am developer at a website ..poor site lol
<snayth> jrib: Hi - Hey I forgot to say thanks earlier for offering suggestions for my help with opening multiple .txt files - By the way I came across "Leafpad" which is doing exactly what I needed and it's in Synaptic - Again Thank You!
<vadimanri> soreau: it's odd because the option they have in Nvidia settings only applies Xinerama
<geo> unixalot: Well right now i'm apparently using VESA, i need to know how to change to the intel ones that installed during updates
<soreau> vadimanri: Did you look in xorg.conf?
<ballong> running 9.10, ssh to the maching works fine. however i can´t connect to the server with winscp or nomachine client, any theories? same userprefs.
<break_> hey. what cmdline command will print only a certain line (say, line number 3) of a file (or stdin)?
<vadimanri> geo: do you have any idea how I should be setting this up?
<unixalot> geo: yes dont use vesa drivers they are terribel, its stupid how it updates to crappy drivers
<unixalot> geo: you have to add intel 2.4 drivers to your repo
<erUSUL> Alumin: then i dunno; ask in #ubuntu-server
<geo> unixalot: no, imean when i updated it had intel-gfx-drivers or something of that nature in them. But for some reason i'm using VESA
<Alumin> cool, thanks
<kolejarz> juj\
<MenZa> Does a user have to be in a specific group to allow ssh access?
<30BAAADA4> MenZa: no
<erUSUL> MenZa: no that i know of
<unixalot> geo: Yeah i dont knw what versoin of linux/ubuntu your using so..
<geo> unixalot: Ubuntu 9.10
<MenZa> I didn't think so. I'm getting "Access denied" when logging in through ssh, but it works fine locally. /etc/hosts.(deny|allow) don't exist, either, so it shouldn't be blocked
<geo> erUSUL do u know how i can switch to intel drivers from VESA?
<unixalot> geo: definitly revert to intel 2.4 drivers
<unixalot> Ill try to find the guide
<erUSUL> !intel | geo
<ubottu> geo: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<geo> unixalot kk
<corranh> Can anyone help me get my sound working? I just upgraded from 9.04, and it worked then, but now in Sound Preferences -> Output the only option is Dummy Output.
<unixalot> geo: do glxgears in terminal how many fps you getting?
<sahil> I have a board with onboard intel graphics, as soon as i put in a nvidia nv18 mx4000 card the system will not boot, any ideas?
<unixalot> geo:  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<unixalot> and paste the results of that to me plz
<geo> 1815 frames in 5 seconds
<sahil> i get some sort of kernel trace mentioning that something is wrong in bios-but its not
<bawtboi> hihi. im running wordpress on localhost and i can't update
<bawtboi> i cant upload a theme via the browser
<geo> unixalot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368552/
<ardchoille> geo: Is this an nvidia card? I ask because I'm getting 8201 frames in 5.0 seconds with an old nvidia card
<ballong> why can i connect with ssh but not winscp or nomachinenx?
<geo> ardchoille: No, its an Intel
<ardchoille> ah
#ubuntu 2010-02-04
<geo> ardchoille: All i know is newer intel (only info given is accellerated graphics HD,no model) on a i3 set
<bawtboi> hi. im running wordpress on localhost and i cant upload new theme packages over permission problem. then i set the folder access to 777 and now wordpress ask me on FTP login information. I dont know what's wrong
<reaktae> Customizing a LiveCD, I can't figure out how to edit/disable the boot menu. Could somebody share some information on this?
<ardchoille> geo: ok, I don't know much about intel cards
<toastedmilk> I'm getting fglrxinfo and glxinfo errors with Radeon X1900, amd64, nothing in the forums seems to be working, how can I fix this?
<ardchoille> geo: Have you tried the ubuntu forums?
<geo> unixalot u still there?
<geo> ardchoille yeah but was hoping this would be faster
<unixalot> geo: ye man, just doing some googlin
<geo> unixalot kk np :p
<ardchoille> geo: Usually this is faster, but the forums are a great resource
<LiveCDtrouble> preferably from the chroot environment
<geo> ardchoille already googled and searched forums for similiar issue's on intel caards
<geo> and no luck
<yoh_> hey guys...  went to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but it's nowhere to be found in 9.10.  any ideas where i can edit the grub boot menu?
<unixalot> geo: whats wrong with the vesa drivers they just suck?? so you want the old ones eh?
<geo> unixalot: Idk but i can't get more resolutions, or desktop effects...
<toastedmilk> geo: whatever you do, don't get a legacy ATI card...
<unixalot> geo: yeah, see i have a guide. just one more sec
<geo> unixalot: when running compiz --replace / --enable i get no whitlisted driver and a bunch of other bs
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, if you fancy another stab at my scenario, I have advanced my situation, the broadcom STA driver is installed and shows up in device driver thingy
<Losha> !grub2 | yoh
<ubottu> yoh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<unixalot> geo: yeah like you cant enable desktop effects, i understand
<unixalot> geo: just finding some repo's
<geo> unixalot: kk
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, in command line i do iwconfig, eth5 has wifi bindings, sudo iwlist eth5 scanning and i see the big list o' networks here,,,, network-manager seems to be the problem.
<unixalot> geo: aite man
<unixalot> geo: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<LiveCDtrouble> yoh_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278577
<grace_> still can't open firefox.. is ubuntu still under repair?
<unixalot> geo: they are jaunty sources but thats because you want the jaunty drivers,
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, in network manager the wireless is listed as disabled.
<ballongen> why can´t i connect to my ubuntu ssh server with winscp or nomachinenx, when i can connect with putty?
<yoh_> thanks Losha , LiveCDtrouble
<geo> unixalot: Okay, but i installed xorg-video-intel-driver when i updated. How come i can't use them?
<LiveCDtrouble> anybody familiar with customizing the livecd? in particular, the "F2" boot menu editing within chroot...
<unixalot> geo: these are the 2.4 drivers
<NET||abuse> IdleOne, right clicking on the nm-applet and looking at the  Enable Networking and Enable Wireless   checkboxes, the Wireless one is greyed out.
<unixalot> geo: and you have to do all that then go in synaptic and type in xorg-video
<unixalot> geo: then use the 2.4
<unixalot> geo: were you trying to change it threw the xorg.conf?
<geo> unixalot: no..
<geo> unixalot: i just dnt understand why its using vesa rather than the intel drivers that installed
<sanguisdex> so ubuntiu recently upgraded apachee and now I can tuse php due to a quarter meg memry limit, but I have given it 120mb os limit in the ini file anu one else know where I would be having a problem?
<unixalot> geo: so in synaptic the intel 2.4 drivers is already installed??
<unixalot> without repo's?
<Losha> Alumin: are you still there?
<geo> unixalot: Idk, it says intel ones are........let me see
<ubuntu> Help! After a hibernation Ubuntu won't boot and it drops to busybox. I put a lot of work in getting it to work the way I want. Can anyone help me to get it going? I am booted off the live cd right now.
<geo> says xserver-xorg-video-intel is
<Alumin> yes...kinda afk (on a call, hehe) but I'm watching my highlights :)
<geo> unixalot: no version though. just installed 2.4 ones from directions so gonna reboot and see how it go's
<unixalot> geo: hopefully that works better, do a glx gears you should get a lot more fps
<NET||abuse> why can't network-manager access my wifi? bcm4328. it's there, command line iwlist eth5 scanning shows networks,, but nm-applet won't let me tick Enable Wireless ???
<unixalot> depending on your fx card
<faultyground> Alright, so I'm trying to cleanup my shortcuts a bit...  Where would I find the folder with my Applications menu in it so I can group things up differently?
<unixalot> faultyground: in the applicatins menu?
<unixalot> faultyground: do you want the directory??
<Losha> Alumin: ok, the scripts in /etc/rc?.d should give you a fair idea of what gets started at what runlevel. I think the default runlevel is 2, depending on your release...
<x404x> what program can be used for voice activated recording ? I tryed audacity but it keeps crashing on me
<faultyground> unixalot: thats what I was going for, yeah
<unixalot> faultyground: might be in /usr/bin
<Random832> faultyground; it's an xml file - there's a gui editor if you right click on the menu
<MenZa> How can I change the hostname of my machine?
<unop> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<MenZa> unop: That's what I thought; but /etc/hostname doesn't exist
<unop> MenZa, that's weird - you can create it
<MenZa> unop: Just did. Thanks.
<Jef91> Is there a way I can set an ext4 file system so anyone can read/write to it?
<Jef91> I have an ext4 external hard drive that i keep having to chown when I connect it to a different system
<greezmunkey> ubuntu is more fun than a barrel full of munkeys :)
<grndslm> Jef91:  sudo chown user:user -R /media/disk/
<grndslm> .. or if you just want to allow everyone permission on the disk... sudo chmod 777 -R /media/disk
<Jef91> grndslm and that won't over write the user from my other computer?
<grndslm> go with the chmod
<Jef91> thanks yea
<Jef91> chown is what I had been doing
<Jef91> every time I connect it
<grndslm> right chmod is it.. dunno if you want 777 for all files, tho
<Jef91> grndslm Yes I do, just movies and my Steam games backup
<NET||abuse> i'm at my witt's end here,, why does nm-applet / network manager not understand my wireless ? Using standard bcm4328 with STA driver, it knows eth5 is a wifi card, it just greys out the Enable Wireless option??
<archboxman> NET||abuse: I was not yesterday was I
<unixalot> NET||abuse: Is there a physical switch for your wifi?
<NET||abuse> archboxman, sorry?
<Jef91> NET||abuse - what Ubuntu version?
<NET||abuse> unixalot, yes, there is but it is on,, I have been putting up with this problem for 3 weeks.
<unixalot> NET||abuse: What ubuntu do you use?
<NET||abuse> unimatrix, it flaked out about a moth ago, i have tried on an off to re-install all drivers, tried fwcutter, everything, nm-applet will not let me enable wireless,, on command line i can do iwlist eth5 scanning and i see all the networks around
<NET||abuse> unixalot, Jef91 karmic
<archboxman> NET||abuse: Does the SAT driver work??? I helped a person with a dell netbook with the same wifi card built in does that work for you card???
<NET||abuse> archboxman, what is SAT?
<archboxman> NET||abuse: meant STA broadcom driver does it work???
<unixalot> NET||abuse: can you paste the results of lspci
<NET||abuse> archboxman, this is latitude d630 with bcm4328 rev 03, i am using the STA right now and with that i can iwlist eth5 scanning.
<fbc-mx> help! How do I move my home directory to a new machine? I tried a live CD but I can't copy folders that I don't have permission to in my home dir.
<unixalot> have you tried like ifconfig down, then up?? lol
<unixalot> Mine was doing this a long time ago but i forget how i fixed it, I think it was physically switched off
<panfist> is debian only insecure because it's not as updated or through some other flaw? do you have a citation?
<amagee> can i make a particular command that normally requires root (eg. apache2ctl) runnable by a particular non-root user, without asking for a password?
<NET||abuse> unixalot, this is not physically switched off, i have even demanded a new card from dell which they delivered today, i've switched it back and forward 4 times and no change, the physical switch is definately NOT switched off
<Jef91> amagee - yes but it is not recommended
<panfist> nevermind
<amagee> Jef91: meh.. how do i do it?
<greezmunkey> NET||abuse, I found a tip that worked for me. Edit /etc/network/interfaces - Comment out the line "auto lo", and any other lines that include interfaces that you want NM to "manage" once done sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, and try again.
<m3rc> If my nic is using the wrong driver, how do I get it to use a different one afer I modprobe the driver?
<archboxman> NET||abuse: I now there was other driver available a BSQ I beleibe it was also would work with the same wifi card is there a other option for driver in system > administation > hardware drivers???
<Jef91> Amagee - I don't recall off hand, let me look up how I did it *searches for the thread*
<amagee> ok thanks
<Oli``> m3rc: rmmod the wrong one first, then modprobe the right one
<NET||abuse> archboxman, no, the admin->hardware drivers only shows the STA as an option.
<bastidrazor> NET||abuse: possibly nm-applet is looking for a wlan0 before allowing you to enable wireless.. how to change eth5 to wlan0 that i don't know though.
<Oli``> m3rc: then blacklist the wrong one to stop it loading on boot
<unixalot> NET||abuse: alright, what about your users
<m3rc> Oli``: did those but it's not associating the new driver with the nic
<unixalot> Like
<NET||abuse> bastidrazor, that's just weird. ..
<unixalot> NET||abuse: have you tried to sudo nm
<Jef91> amagee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148021&highlight=root - let me know if you need anything there cleared up
<NET||abuse> unimatrix, will try sudo nm- now one sec.
<unixalot> NET||abuse: my advice would be install bum(boot up manager) from synaptic and enable policy kit
<unixalot> NET||abuse: have you tried enable policy kit
<unimatrix> NET||abuse: i believe you mean "unixalot"
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: you could try installing wicd I have seen a lot of people in here with wifi issues and after installing wicd the problem seems resolved.
<Carlis> hi
<greezmunkey> NET||abuse, you can monitor what NM is doing... tail -f /var/log/syslog :)
<Carlis> How do i do to open office to check the spanish words ?
<unixalot> unimatrix: lol, it happens all the time..
<_Tristan> my new ubuntu installation doesn't offer to connect to my wireless internet.
<NET||abuse> unixalot, tried sudo nm-applet, no joy.
<nyc_student> sup
<Jef91> _Tristan What wifi card?
<Carlis> How do i do to open office to check the spanish words ?
<amagee> Jef91: when i clicked that link, my computer spontaneously logged out of X :S  .. trying again
<Jef91> amagee - lol kk
<_Tristan> Jef91: I don't know. It works with the installation of the same os/version on another partition.
<unixalot> NET||abuse: i would try the bum, and enable policy kit, when that work, or doesnt work i recomment creating a new userand trying nm
<Carlis> How do i do to open office to check the spanish words ?
<amagee> Jef91: yeah that seems to be exactly what i want, thanks
<Jef91> _Tristan Does ifconfig in terminal list the card?
<Jef91> amagee - np
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know the terminal command(apt, perhaps) to see if I have fglrx packages installed?
<NET||abuse> unixalot, it's weird as this behaviour occured a while back, i re-seated the ahrdware, and it worked again for 3 days, then it failed again.
<Carlis> How do i do to open office to check the spanish words ?
<Jef91> Carlis - is your default Ubuntu language spanish?
<greezmunkey> IdleOne, I used to advise that myself, but I have reconsidered. I have NM working on this box, with on demand VPN (which is really handy) The thing is that there are some things you *have* to do to your system before NM will work correctly.
<Carlis> no Jef91
<IdleOne> greezmunkey: maybe you could guide NET||abuse. I have no wifi card so don't have these issues
<Alumin> Losha: cool...that's what I did by hand, was just looking for something a little more "one-liner" :)
<archboxman> unixalot: why is every time ubuntu puts out a new version they end up with so many problems for kernel, hardware, interupt problems and just overall setup???
<m3rc> I have a nic that defaults to using via_rhine but I need it to use rtl8139too. How do I associate the nic to the new driver?
<unixalot> NET||abuse: so this is possibly a hardware issues... what is greyed out in nm=applet?
<Alumin> which it looks like there is, with the service command...it's just not installed by default
<unixalot> archboxman: No idea, im still using jaunty..
<Alumin> too bad, but...you can't win 'em all :)
<greezmunkey> IdleOne, I posted one potential correction for (him/her) earlier :)
<NET||abuse> unimatrix, the "Enable Wireless" checkbox is greyed out.
<NET||abuse> unixalot,  i meant... arg.
<_Tristan> Jef91: http://pastebin.com/mc6aedbe
<Jef91> Carlis - Try: Tools->Options->Languages
<NET||abuse> unixalot, so the "Enable Wireless" checkbox is disabled.
<Carlis> do i do that steps in oo ??
<m3rc> Carlis: yes
<archboxman> unixalot: this is why I wont go back to ubuntu every update seems to get more bloated and more problems... I will stick with archlinux :)
<Carlis> ok
<Smurfie> Hm..
<_Tristan> if you stick to archlinux... why are you here?
<unixalot> archboxman: yeah im going to try arch one day, and they just released alpha drivers for my wifi for osx
<Jef91> _Tristan What is your current install Ubuntu/Distro and what is the Distro/Version the card works in?
<Jef91> m3rc thanks :x
<Jef91> Carlis -
<NET||abuse> hmm, how do i use wicd?
<_Tristan> Jef91: I've got two partitions on the same box of ubuntu 9.10, this one I'm on now works and my new one doesn't
<Jef91> Carlis - FYI I had no idea how to change that - I just googled it...
<Jef91> NET||abuse - you don't, it blows hardcore IMO
<unixalot> NET||abuse: okay i found the solution
<archboxman> Tristam: help other users I use Linux MInt 7.. I can help with xorg.conf questions and setup and few more problems :)
<NET||abuse> unixalot, ahhh? :) cool
<greezmunkey> NET||abuse, If you apt-get install wicd, it will uninstall NM as it replaces it, pretty painless.
<Smurfie> Where on this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation   do I find the installation for 8.04?
<m3rc> Jef91: Google's the secret linux pro help tool. I heard the FBI's using it now.
<Jef91> archboxman - I don't even refer to it has Mint unless I am on the mint boards
<NET||abuse> greezmunkey, i've already done that, there's no icons to run it, running from command line produces no output... bleh... weird
<Jef91> For most intents and fixing issues mint == ubuntu
<harjot__> is there a ubuntu 8.04 skype version for download anywhere?
<archboxman> Jef91: why they all run Debian
<greezmunkey> NET||abuse, yikes, that is strange!
<unixalot> NET||abuse: just got a question
<rahduke> can anyone point me to an app that monitors my SSH server, i really want something simple that has a GUI
<NET||abuse> unixalot, ok, shoot
<IdleOne> NET||abuse: log out and back in and wicd will ( cross fingers ) kick in and just work
<unixalot> NET||abuse: do you want to use nm wireless or can you succesfully connect to wifi using terminal methods like ifconfig iwconfig
<greezmunkey> NET||abuse, there is that :)
<unixalot> NET||abuse: would help determine the bug being software/hardware
<geirha> Smurfie: help.ubuntu.com -> 8.04 -> Installing Ubuntu (at the bottom), but yeah, there should've been a link for the LTS on that page too
<NET||abuse> unixalot, i'd definately prefer to use nm.. remembering the cli series of commands just isn't what i need
<archboxman> Jef91: last time I was on here we had to go to the debian chatroom to fix individuals xorg.conf file I almost certian no ubuntu user would have fixed it...
<Smurfie> Ahh ok, thank you geirha :]
<rahduke>  can anyone point me to an app that monitors my SSH server, i really want something simple that has a GUI, comeon someone knows something!
<Carlis> I have chosen spanish in Tool+option and language but OO doesnt check the spanish word
<unixalot> NET||abuse: apparently you have to blacklist the dell-laptop kernel module
<jOZe> hello
<Jef91> archboxman - yep, Linux is Linux
<NET||abuse> unixalot, oh god? what?
<unixalot> NET||abuse: dell tries to save power by not enabling the hardware till the wifi signal apperas
<m3rc> rahduke: Try Webmin
<blakkheim> rahduke: grep ssh /var/log/auth.log | tail -f
<_Tristan> lol.
<Jef91> archboxman For really complex questions most times I have to go to LinuxQuestions.org to get a solution because UbuntuForums.org gets no answers
<NET||abuse> unixalot, will that kill other stuff though like the fn keys?
<NET||abuse> unixalot, volume up down?
<greezmunkey> rahduke, what info do you want to see on the SSH server?
<rahduke> blakkheim: im looking for something with a gui
<rahduke> just want to monitor who connects, and speed of streams and stuff
<blakkheim> rahduke: xterm -e "grep ssh /var/log/auth.log | tail -f"
<Jef91> Anyone here had any luck getting audio to pipe through the HDMI on a nVidia card under Linux? I've been less than successful thus far
<unixalot> NET||abuse: No idea for i have not done so, but um
<_Tristan> blakkheim: you beat me to it.
<NET||abuse> unixalot, what's the package called?
<unixalot> NET||abuse: you should try to turn off wireless manual and see if you can connect
<archboxman> Jef91: I write alot of responses on LinuxQuestions.org ... :)
<geirha> Carlis: In OO, Tools -> Language -> For all text -> Spanish
<rahduke> blakkheim: that didnt work
<unixalot> NET||abuse: network manager detecs the change and shows the wireless checkmark as enables?
<jOZe> any idea about a firefox 3.5.7 + flash plugin 10.0.r42 on ubuntu 9.10 amd64  that crash on some pages with flash ?
<NET||abuse> unimatrix, no i tried that a bunch, didn't help.
<unixalot> NET||abuse: re-enable wireless using the hardware switch
<Jef91> archboxman Very good, I mostly just help with people having Wine issues. I'm mostly useless for most other problems lol
<Smurfie> Hey geirha. Which one would I click?: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/index.html
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have problem with my display resolution, my screen resolution works fine , but when i login to my account it resize my resolution , is there anyway that i can stop it to resize my display resolution  when i login to my account ?
<anil56554> joze: that's the problem with firefox and flash
<rahduke> m3rc: webmin seems liek overkill for what im doing
<archboxman> Jef91: did you vote for linux operating system of the year on Linuxquestions.org???
<Jef91> j0Ze - 64bit flash on Linux is shaky at best
<SaEeDIRHA> i have Nvidia graphic card
<Jef91> archboxman Of, course. I'm an Ubuntu boy at heart
<nyc_student> is it possible to connect a laptop running ubuntu to a schools network and have students use the logins created for them be use-able and takes them to there own folder in the network?
<geirha> Smurfie: Graphical Install
<rahduke> SaEeDIRHA: i can help u
<rahduke> hang on one sec
<Smurfie> Okies.
<m3rc> rahduke: that's the only one I know of
<SaEeDIRHA> rahduke: would you please tell me how ?
<unixalot> NET||abuse: others with your same wifi have had succes with using wicd instead of nm wich points the finger at gnomenm
<archboxman> well got to run to work have a good day :)
<Jef91> I have two Ubuntu systems, One Mint (so Ubuntu again), and then my phone is Maemo :)
<Jef91> archboxman - peace
<NET||abuse> unixalot, right, gonna restart X see if wicd kicks in.
<rahduke> SaEeDIRHA: i had the same issue on my htpc, i have to boot it and check what i did... u use nvidia-settings manager right?
<NET||abuse> unixalot, br
<NET||abuse> b
<jOZe> thanks
<unixalot> NET||abuse: i would go for blacklist dell module
<SaEeDIRHA> yes
<CyberaX2195> Could not connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (194.169.254.10). - connect (113: No route to host)
<CyberaX2195> thats a new one!
<Smurfie> Uhm, should I be making this disc from another computer other than the one I'm trying to upgrade?
<Carlis> geirha didnt work
<rahduke> SaEeDIRHA: goto preferences Startup Applications
<rahduke> add nvidia-settings -l as a startup item
<CyberaX2195> methinks gb.archive.ubuntu.com == f00barred lol
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<rahduke> you will be straight
<rahduke> thats a lowercase L btw
<Carlis> what another steps can I do geirha ?
<rww> CyberaX2195: It's down for me right now too. Try a different mirror.
<rww> CyberaX2195: (it happens occasionally, unfortunately ):
<SaEeDIRHA> rahduke:  ok, and ?
<NET||abuse> unixalot, hmm, wicd came up, can't find my own wifi ssid
<unixalot> NET||abuse: its probably interefering with gnome nm, wich is x10 better then wicd... imo..
<NET||abuse> unixalot, can find about 20 0others :)
<rahduke> SaEeDIRHA: once its done its done, log out and log back in or restart
<unixalot> NET||abuse: k well
<Jef91> What is the best way to setup an automatic nightly backup of my Documents folder to an external hard drive on Linux?
<unixalot> NET||abuse: the solutin isi rather simple
<geirha> Carlis: Hm. That's odd, it should've worked.
<Smurfie> geirha, should I be making this disc from another computer other than the one I'm trying to upgrade?
<unixalot> NET||abuse: terminal, rmmod dell-laptop
<unixalot> than
<SaEeDIRHA> rahduke:  you said "goto preferences Startup Applications" and do what ?
<Carlis> for me didn work
<unixalot> NET||abuse: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/dell-laptop.conf
<rahduke> add nvidia-settings -l as a startup item
<rahduke> nvidia-settings -l is the command
<rahduke> name it whatever u want
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<unixalot> NET||abuse: once dell firmware updates are available for karmic this shouldnt b a problem
<Carlis> what else can i do geirha ?
<geirha> Smurfie: Upgrade? You don't use a disc to upgrade. You just use the update-manager. System -> Administration -> Updates
<NET||abuse> unixalot, ahh, i see..
<Smurfie> I've already messed up my system. And I have to do it through a disc or usb stick.
<Smurfie> And.. I'm a few versions behind.
<unixalot> NET||abuse: or try to boot with the kill switch off on the wifi
<unixalot> NET||abuse: But try the blacklist first
<geirha> Carlis: Have you set spanish as the default language in open office?
<SaEeDIRHA> rahduke:  thankx, let me check it and if i have problem i will come back
<NET||abuse> unixalot, will try that i suppose.
<rahduke> kk
<geirha> Smurfie: Ah, well it doesn't matter where you burn it
<Smurfie> Ahk.
<unixalot> NET||abuse: do you know how to use the terminal
<unixalot> Open terminal i guide u threw
<cookta2012> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RyanD> Hi all. I am running 9.10 and put my desktop into Hibernate last night. When I tried to boot up today it gives up waiting for root device and drops to busybox. From the live cd I cannot see the disk at all but my bios recognizes it. Is my drive toast? If not how can I fix this? Thanks.
<robert__> x cell
<Carlis> yes, I do it in tool + option and language in the western field and I chosen spanish (spain )
<ima> keyserver keeps timing out..
<eedge> Hey :0) quick question, if I wanted to have a external hostname resolve to something on a local box that was less obscure, could I use the host file for this and if so how?
<Smurfie> Well, crap. I got photo cd's instead of the other kind >_<  usb stick instead. Hopefully this works.
<geirha> Carlis: Hm. Well, try marking all text in the document (Ctrl+a) and set spanish as the language for the selection
<ayam_jago> hello
<skynet|PC> does xchat support scripting?
<eedge> (have mysql hosted, and the given hostname is a bit special, would like to reference it with something a bit more sensible in applications)
<skynet|PC> on ubuntu
<ayam_jago> i need some help with my ubuntu plz
<anil56554> eedge:yes i think you can
<geirha> Smurfie: o_O  A cd is a cd ...
<Smurfie> O.o
<eedge> anil56554, fantastic! this is why I love #ubuntu :-) any idea how?
<Smurfie> It doesn't matter that I got photo cds?
<ima> gpg: keyserver timed out
<geirha> Smurfie: Just put in an empty one, right click the iso-file and choose burn/write
<pingfloyd> ayam_jago: you need to be a bit more specific
<Smurfie> <.< Don't mind me.. I have my blonde moments.
<raffaele> ciao
<raffaele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<geirha> Smurfie: I don't really know what photo cds is. If they are writable and are the same size as "regular" cds, they should work just fine.
<Carlis> The issue persist geirha
<kermit> why isn't apt-get removing the files, even though it says the packages are removed?
<anil56554> eedge:its in the /etc/host
<Alumin> kermit: it doesn't remove config files
<Alumin> kermit: if you want it to completely eradicate the package, use --purge
<skynet|PC> e
<rww> kermit: apt-get doesn't remove system-wide configuration files unless you use purge. It never removes per-user configuration files stored in your home folder.
<kermit> rww: it's not even removing anything
<rww> kermit: which package?
<Alumin> hmm
<rahduke> if i want to launch an app remotely thru SSH like firefox for example, what is the command?
<ayam_jago> have usplash error on startup
<kermit> rww: several large games
<rahduke> it keeps telling me no display specified
<anil56554> eedge:check it out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3407
<Alumin> rahduke: same as it would be locally
<rww> kermit: which package?
<ayam_jago> and show low graphic mode
<rww> kermit: as in, the actual name?
<faultyground> Alright, Ive two questions, I'll start with the easy one...  What happened to the "Sessions" feature from the preferences menu?  I'd like to set up a couple apps to run at login.
<Gnewt> I want to run Xen hypverisor with a current Ubuntu Karmic install, but it's not built into the kernel. Would compiling my own kernel with Xen patches from the kernel.org sources have any adverse effects?
<rahduke> Alumin: it says no display specified
<TomV_415> I've been struggling with an ubuntu install all day - I think at this point I just need help getting the grub meun.lst correct
<kermit> rww: snowballz abuse-frabs pingus slune adanaxisgpl frozen-bubble egoboo trackballs xmoto wormux tremulous neverball supertuxkart openarena vegastrike torcs sauerbraten alien-arena
<Alumin> rah: ah, looks like your SSH client didn't set up the forward
<Alumin> rahduke: log out, and reconnect with "ssh -X ..."
<rahduke> Alumin: oh i c what u mean
<kermit> rww: several GB of stuff in /usr/share/games .. its all still there
<Smurfie> o_o Apparently I screwed up my cd drive too. Lovely. Its not recognizing that there's a disc in there.
<geirha> Carlis: I don't know then ... perhaps try the spanish ubuntu channel (#ubuntu-es), maybe they've encountered the same problem.
<ayam_jago> pingfloyd: The error says :usplash: Setting mode 1152x864 failed usplash: Using mode 1024x768. I don't how to solve this problem.
<rahduke> wow SSH is so amazing
<rww> kermit: no error messages during apt-get remove?
<TomV_415> I think I hate grub2... :-)
<marcosRz> How do I add a contact from a guy (who emailed) me on Evolution?
<Carlis> ok. Thanks geirha
<kermit> rww: none
<maco> marcosRz: try right clicking the "from" person and maybe there's "add to contacts"?
<rahduke> SSH is the greatest thing ive ever found, seriously its incredible..... I went as far as to try to install a VPN server to avoid SSH cuz i thought it was hard
<Carlis> #ubuntu-es
<kermit> rww: this might be correct "After this operation, 122MB disk space will be freed."  it should have removed several GB
<rahduke> SSH is efffing simple
<sekyourbox> will this work with ubuntu: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 512MB DDR2 PCI Graphics Card ?
<marcosRz> do you think I"m retarted?
<ima> how do I check to see if I've got the amd64 version or the i386 version of wine?
<eedge> anil56554, cheers :-) trying to get it to work with hostname --> hostname instead of with IP's, testing atm!
<faultyground> Using 9.10, how can I set a program to launch on startup?
<geirha> ima: file "$(type -P wine)"
<rww> kermit: Can you give me an example filename that's still in /usr/share/games ?
<anil56554> ima:which pc do you have
<maco> marcosRz: i thought that was how it worked. havent used it in a while.  but hey, you did just spell "retarded" with two Ts...
<boourns> faultyground, system > prefrences > startup applications
<ima> geirha, thank you
<TomV_415> Is it true that grub2 doesn't understand uuid for disks?
<unixalot> grub 2 is crap
<unixalot> lol
<unixalot> I like the legacy
<TomV_415> unixalot: yes yes true.
<ayam_jago> The error says :usplash: Setting mode 1152x864 failed usplash: Using mode 1024x768. I don't how to solve this problem. im using nVidia GeForce Fx5500
<faultyground> boourns *facepalm*  thanks.  I kept looking for the old "Sessions" and didnt even notice.
<maco> marcosRz: and if it doesnt work like that, file a usability bug, because it should
<marcosRz> maco, English is not my first language
<marcosRz> :P
<kermit> rww: /usr/share/alien-arena/data1/textures/martian/tree2_tga.tga
<boourns> faultyground, yep its confusing it keeps moving around between versions
<TomV_415> unixalot: maybe more like 'not ready for primetime' than crap :-)
<unixalot> TomV_415: yes well, its more so that you cant mess up your boot
<unixalot> TomV_415: with all those different config files
<MrKeuner> hi, is duplex printing possible in Karmic? I am using hp4250n which I believe is duplex capable
<TomV_415> unixalot: I'm deep in the middle of trying to work my way out of that very problem...
<rww> kermit: did apt-get remove the "alien-arena-data" package?
<TomV_415> unixalot: after a complete reinstall of ubuntu, I still can't get the bootloader to work.
<kermit> rww: no, that worked, thanks
<rww> kermit: no problem, glad I could help :)
<tucemiux> any one knows if you can tether and sync a phone that has windows mobile??
<skynet|PC> LOAD -e script#1
<boourns> TomV_415, may i suggest the "super grub" boot disc?
<vladc> Hi, does anyone know what package in 9.10 includes the "tclkit" executable?
<TomV_415> boourns: I have used the supergrub boot disk... lets me get back to windows, but I need to fix how it opens ubuntu... trying to sort that out now.. (fdisk -l ...)
<MenZa> !find tclkit | vladc
<kermit> rww: i guess i'll do this: find   snowballz abuse-frabs pingus slune adanaxisgpl frozen-bubble egoboo trackballs xmoto wormux tremulous neverball supertuxkart openarena vegastrike torcs sauerbraten alien-arena -type f|xargs dpkg -S|cut -d: -f1|sort -u|xargs apt-get remove
<boourns> TomV_415, did you try the "auto linux" option?
<ubottu> vladc: Package/file tclkit does not exist in karmic
<MenZa> vladc: Out of luck, it would seem.
<TomV_415> boourns: I'll try it again...
<zilkomaa> Why i cant get alsamixer driver option shown in sound->prefences-hardware-profile?
<boourns> TomV_415, also... from super grub, try show partitions, find your ubuntu partition, hit B for boot... it wont fix grub but its good for testing that u can boot it
<vladc> MenZa, ubottu: That's weird, I would expect there to be a package for it. I guess I'll have to install it manually.
 * `mOOse` listens to TomV_415  and boourns carefully as he has now got a hosed XP/Win7 dualboot install thanks to grub2
<TomV_415> boourns: I just simplified my partiions and such.  there's no auto linux, but there's something like auto magic
<rww> kermit: Theoretically, apt-get should mark data packages and things like that as automatically installed, and apt-get autoremove would deal with them.
<MenZa> vladc: I would have expected it too. Sec.
<MenZa> vladc: Perhaps the package 'tcl'
<rww> kermit: unfortunately, unless you keep things obsessively tidy, apt-get autoremove often removes too much or too little
<vladc> MenZa, ubottu: Thanks, I'll try 'tcl'.
<boourns> yeah super grub is amazing... enough tinkering and u can always fix it ;) with windows too
<faultyground> Alright, second issue, I recently installed Emerald, but it wont run unless I keep a terminal open running "emerald --restart", also defaults to gtk on startup.  How can I get Emerald running without my intervention?
<jack45334> anyone know how to  download youtube videos in ubuntu
<TomV_415> boourns: my linux partion is on /dev/sda5 now.. I just need to fix that crazy menu.lst, I think... but I'll try supergrub now..
<boourns> jack45334, firefox + greasemonkey + youtube enhancer from userscripts.org
<MenZa> jack45334: My suggestion is to enable YouTube HTML5 (http://youtube.com/html5) and simply downloading the source file linked in the mark up.
<dukehunter> jack download firefox addon YOUKEEP
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  use the 'fusion-icon' tool to manage your window decoration.
<kermit> jack45334: keepvid.com
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  emerald is basically a dead project.
 * `mOOse` goes to look for supergrub
<unixalot> faultyground: check my pm tell you how to fix this
<ayam_jago> hello???
<`mOOse`> this is a hail mary on my part
<`mOOse`> I'm so fsking frustrated with grub at this point
<jack45334> any software to do so
<tucemiux> anyone here syncs their phone with evolution???  anyone knows if you can sync and tether a phone?
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  and you can use 'emerald --replace &' then the 'exit' command to close the termial if you launch it that way
<MenZa> vladc: For the record, if you do a search for tcl (apt-cache search tcl), you might find other packages.
<rahduke> bargggggg how is there no ssh server application with a gui? Is there any screenlet or widget or conky script that willw ork?
<MrKeuner> is duplex printing possible in Karmic, at all?
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, watch your language, what is the problem youre experiencing with grub? please describe it all in one line
<jken146> MrKeuner: yes, depends on the printer
<MenZa> MrKeuner: Sure, if the driver supports it (and the printer, of course)
<jken146> rahduke: why would you want one?
<MrKeuner> MenZa, do you know if hpijs supports duplex??
<MenZa> MrKeuner: I don't. Try reading the driver documentation, it should say.
<jack45334> menza: will i have to login to youtube to use html5
<rahduke> jken146: i want to be able to monitor transfer speed, users, that kind of stuff
<tucemiux> rahduke, because you dont need a GUI to run an ssh server app LoL  It all depends on what you are trying to do with the app
<JoeSomebody> ok so i been backing up a few tidbits here and there, now how do i backup my themes?
<MenZa> jack45334: Nope; it sets a cookie.
<MrKeuner> MenZa, OK thanks
<MenZa> JoeSomebody: Installed as your user, they'll be in ~/.themes IIRC
<TomV_415> boourns: supergrub gets "error: no loaded kernel when I try to load linux..
<`mOOse`> tucemiux, I installed xubuntu on a usb flashdrive and stupidly left my HD in my laptop (despite solid warnings not to), whuch has XP and Win7 on it...grub gave me a hard time because I forced it to install on the boot partition I made for the flashdrive. It installed the bootscreen to the usb, but in that menu there's 2 entries for win7, but nothing for XP...now I can't boot to either XP or Win7
<`mOOse`> I can get into xubuntu though
<TomV_415> boourns: do you know how to edit teh command to get it to mount | boot to /dev/sda5?
<arghh2d2> `mOOse`: so whats the problem?
<rahduke> lol suddenly everyone goes quiet
<`mOOse`> and it nuked my boot menu for XP/Win7...all I see is GRUB in the top left corner of the screen
<JoeSomebody> got my samba, xchat, docs, pics, themes, any other suggestions before i erase myself? :)
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, the issue here is, can you boot to xubuntu?
<TomV_415> what % of pain here comes from grub2....
<`mOOse`> yes
<mazda01> anyone else have issues when trying to burn iso dvd's on generic dvd-r media
<jken146> TomV_415: confusing%, until you learn how it works
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, youre using grub2, just update grub
<unixalot> mazda01: nope
<JoeSomebody> i cant run terminal and do a "proper" backup
<`mOOse`> I have, 20 times
<TomV_415> jken146: you can say that again... how does it WORK?  I can't get it to see my ubuntu kernel... back to liveCD now..
<Dr_Willis> I recall the same complaints when we all moved from LILO to GRUB.. but you dont see many people still wanting to go back to LILO now.
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, grub-probe
 * `mOOse` goes to grub-probe now
<`mOOse`> no path or device is specified
<BalSak> does anyone know how to set up & configure SIP voip & video in empathy, please?
<JoeSomebody> is there a way to get a list of my packages without terminal?
<MenZa> JoeSomebody: In Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic), you can select only installed packages.
<john4332> hi! i use ATA VOIP.... i connected line 1 to analog phone.... i can call with voip that way.. but when i connect my pstn line on pstn plug....  i cannot call anyomore with voip line....     usually,, the voip   line should work first...and switch button 0000 ..to go on pstn... even i push 0000..im still stay on pstn line..any idea how i can resolve the issue ?
<jken146> JoeSomebody: Synaptic
<`mOOse`> if I ask it to grub-probe /dev/sdb1 or sdb5 it says grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /dev/sdb5.
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, im not following you, sorry---so you basically have windows in your hard drive and install xubuntu in your USB flash drive?
<kermit> can i remove these old linux-headers for kernels i wont use again?
<grumbly> I have a strange and kinda dumb question... A couple days ago, maybe a week, I briefly saw something for some application that "checked" the options one has set for a kernel recompile-  Might be a little off there, but essentially, it looked like it may have facilitated kernel recompilation, and aided in making sure it build/worked properly...
<unimatrix> how do I kill NetworkManager?
<`mOOse`> yes, exactly tucemiux
<`mOOse`> 2 partitions on the hd with XP on C: and Win7 on D:
<bob_0> Having an install problem...(no installable kernel was found in the defined APT source) any idea how  to fix this???
<grumbly> i am now trying to find this... and can't remember the name.
<dukehunter> installed 9.10 on inspiron 15 and now have no wireless capabilities. iwconfig doesnt find wireless card
<kermit> is there a way to see what packages are using the most disk space?
<JoeSomebody> cant get in synaptic, says wrong password, but it is not worng
<unixalot> JoeSomebody: it must b wrong? lol
<JoeSomebody> no its not wrong
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, you must've done something wrong then, are your windows partitions getting mounted automatically?
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: have you tried changing the password and using the new one?
<unixalot> JoeSomebody: if you dont knw your root pass your kinda scrwed
<JoeSomebody> i know it
<JoeSomebody> i gave it
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, wrong questions, theyre not getting mounted automatically
<`mOOse`> tucemiux, I followed the alternative-install xubuntu's menu exactly
<ardchoille> JoeSomebody: Did you enable the root account?
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: try this; In a terminal, sudo -i and enter the same password
<JoeSomebody> no terminal here
<BalSak> does anyone know how to set up & configure SIP voip & video in empathy, please?
<JoeSomebody> enable root? prob not unless you guys told me to
<grumbly> you have a terminal somewhere- alt-f2 and type xterm
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, ok that's not a problem, your scenario is an easy fix, the hard part is figuring it out, im going to #grub to see if I can find a developer there
<`mOOse`> tucemiux, if I go into thunar they aren't there, but if I go into catfish (which someone suggested somewhere) they ARE there, and I can access them in thunar once I select one/both of them in catfish
<ardchoille> JoeSomebody: no, no need to enable root. should be your user password
<dukehunter> installed 9.10 on inspiron 15 and now have no wireless capabilities.  iwconfig doesnt find wireless card
<`mOOse`> ok thank you tucemiux  - really REALLY appreciate it
<bob_0> no installable kernel was found in the defined APT source how can i install without getting this warning??
<JoeSomebody> grumbly, hehe that worked
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, you dont have to worry about accessing them after you booted to xubuntu, all you need to be able to do is detect them, if you do a "sudo fdisk -l" you should see the partitions, if not then we have a problem
<bob_0> any ideas?
<jef91> howdy all
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: there might be something wrong with some authentication- I'm not too familiar with that side of things... look through the logs and make sure
<jef91> Anyone here ever use "quick synergy" on Ubuntu before?
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: Also, from that terminal, when in root, type passwd and change the pass and try again...
<JoeSomebody> my prompt changed to # , is that root?
<dukehunter> installed 9.10 on inspiron 15 and now have no wireless capabilities. iwconfig doesnt find wireless card
<BalSak> jef91: i use it
<dukehunter> help
<`mOOse`> tucemiux,  they're there
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: probably... I don't know what you're running exactly, so I can't say
<JoeSomebody> i did the sudo -i my prompt changed to # , is that root?
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: probably... I don't know what you're running exactly, so I can't say
<jef91> Balsak - How do you get it to work exactly? I can't seem to get it to ever actually connect
<jef91> Balsak - I have synergy working via the CLI but a GUI would be nice to have...
<BalSak> ok, start by running it from the CLI so that you can see what's happening in the background
<JoeSomebody> hang in there i am trying to figure out what i am doing
<BalSak> next, make sure you can ping the peer-machine by name, & not by IP (this is a bug, I think)
<JoeSomebody> not sure if i shoudl try to fix it or not, as partitions are too small
<JoeSomebody> a list of programs at least , saved to my usb
 * unixalot has been staring at the irc for far to long
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: while you're in that terminal window, the root prompt should be something like root@host:#
<Zephyrmaiden> how do i add a new server?
<jef91> Balsak - How do I ping by IP
<BalSak> in the server, specify the name of the connecting client in the position by name & in the server are, specify the "server" by the IP (but not by 127.1)
<jef91> Balsak - just ping <hostname> >
<JoeSomebody> grumbly, ok im a  root then
<BalSak> so the same on the client & that should be it
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: while at that prompt, type passwd
<grumbly> No- dont wait no
<grumbly> ignore that
<grumbly> i'm being an idido
<jef91> Balsak - How do I tell quick synergy which computer is to use as the server?
<grumbly> idiot
<`mOOse`> TomV_415, you still ther?
<`mOOse`> e
<BalSak> in the server tab
<grumbly> try running synaptic &
<Dr_Willis> jef91:  i found the quick syngery interface very odd to use. i was easier for me to juist make a syngery config by hand
<grumbly> JoeSomebody: if you can run synaptic from that prompt, you've at least gotten a workaround
<infid> jef91: quicksynergy is pretty self explanatory. i think it's great for creating a quick config file, then no longer using it and use synergys / synergyc separately
<JoeSomebody> just type synaptic?
<jef91> Dr_Willis - ditto thats what I am doing now
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, there's nobody in #grub right now, first let's find out in what device your grub is installed: sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<JoeSomebody> works
<grumbly> hooray!
<jef91> infid - Then why can I never make it work?
<TomV_415> I'm in the middle of fixing grub, and  using the command dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc , the first screen (Configuring grub-pc) shows the linux command line to be blank.  What should it be?
<BalSak> infid: quicksynergy is excellent for creating the initial config; therafter I also use the c/s
<infid> yeah
<ima> Is there any real disadvantage in changing the chrome user-agent thing to mozilla firefox?
<Dr_Willis> jef91:  i recall on one of the tabs you had to keep 'adding' machiones/screens then configure the, with the other buttons/selectors. it was sort of backwards in ways
<TomV_415> ( I'm following the process outlined here http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId842078 )
<`mOOse`> ok
<BalSak> does anyone know how to set up & configure SIP voip & video in empathy, please?
<boourns> TomV_415, no luck with super grub?
<rww> ima: not really, no
<shawnboy> is there a channel just for ubuntu networking issues?
<rww> shawnboy: no
<ima> rww, alright, thanks.
<TomV_415> boourns: nope, got errror could not find kernel
<JoeSomebody> gee i dont want all that back, guess i'll wipe 'er
<shawnboy> hmm. k. thanks.
<`mOOse`> tucemiux,  /dev/sdb5  (which is not where I want it but that's currently where it is)
<JoeSomebody> thanks for the help
<Alan502> Good evening, i am having problems resizing a windows partition with gparted, the slider just won't move.C can someone help me?
<crdlb> ima: what would be the advantage?
<tucemiux> shawnboy, no, just try asking away here or in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you dont get a reply try at different times
<JoeSomebody> thanks for the help all :)
<ima> crdlb, some plugins that won't run otherwise
<dukehunter> need wireless help
<shawnboy> anybody know why wlan wouldn't show up in ifconfig when I know it's on?
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, you have different partitions on your USB drive?
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  from windows be sure to defrag/scandisk  - and depending on the version of windows.. windoes Does have tools to resize NTFS that can work a lot faster then gparted does for me
<`mOOse`> yes
<shawnboy> oops... there's dukehunter. I'm here on his behalf.
<`mOOse`> /dev/sdb1 is a 30 meg partition I made just for grub
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, it's a clean windows installation, factory default.
<boourns> TomV_415, did you try in super grub:  going to view partitions, selecting your ubuntu partition, and press B like i recommended?
<TomV_415> boourns:dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc  is trying to pull stuff from Grub Legacy meu.list, but that's not there
<dukehunter> have no wireless capabilities after 9.10 install
<boourns> TomV_415, cause if that doesn't work, you might have a bigger problem than you think
<TomV_415> boourns: how do I view partisions
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, that wont be a problem, the problem could be that grub is pointing to the wrong partition, partittions start at 1 I believe not at index 0 like legady grub
<`mOOse`> it refused to install there though for some reason - is it possible it wouldn't install there because I made /de/sdb1 an LVM?
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, can you post your grub.cfg to pastebin
<boourns> TomV_415, look through the options on super grub its in there
<`mOOse`> yes
<`mOOse`> hang on
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  so? still same procedure.. defrag/scan/try  the windows features..   then id try gparted again
<TomV_415> boourns: options?  Hm... let me restart and try that..
<Carci> I was gonna join and ask for help getting my remote desktop working--but I figured out what was wrong already xD
<Alan502> Dr_Willis, ok :) thank you
<boourns> TomV_415, its not actually under something called "options" im just saying its there somewhere
<BalSak> does anyone know how to set up & configure SIP voip & video in empathy, please?
<jef91> Do I need to manually make a config file for quicksynergy to use Balsak?
<Carci> So uh, thanks Ubuntu people for including an easy to use remote desktop :3
<boourns> BalSak, never heard of it... i've used ekiga and its easy to set up though
<BalSak> jef91: you can manually create a config file so that you have quicksynergy's functionality without actually having to need to run the front-end GUI; quicksynergy is simply a GUI frontend for synergyc (client) & synergys (server). SQ elables you to create that config file that you can them make use of in your synergyc/synercys application
<`mOOse`> tucemiux,  http://pastebin.com/m79b17197
<`mOOse`> TomV_415, what iso of supergrub are you using?
<jef91> Balsak - sorry, I feel stupid right now. When I hit excute on my server for synergy I get: 'ERROR: synergys.cpp,1068: cannot read configuration ".quicksynergy/synergy.conf"'
<jef91> Balsak How do I make it create a configuration?
<TomV_415> `mOOse`: supergrub v 1.2.1
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, can you first try: sudo update-grub
<`mOOse`> yes tucemiux, thanks TomV_415
<BalSak> boourns: thanks. I did use ekiga in the past, but it's had some really serious issues. empathy is now punted as the "official" ubuntu IM client, complete with integrated video & voice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy & http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/10/09/this-is-what-awesome-looks-like/
<boourns> heh you're right here it is in 9.10... i had no idea, still using pidgin + ekiga
<BalSak> jef91: that error probably implies that the config file is missing. thry `sudo touch ~/.quicksynergy/synergy.conf`
<`mOOse`> tucemiux,  here is the update output: http://pastebin.com/m2f4fa028
<TomV_415> boourns: now in super grub (1.96) do I need to drop to command line?
<jef91> Balsak - yes that file is missing
<BalSak> jef91: but QS should automatically create that file if it's missing
<goyangfc> how do i install java on karmic?
<jef91> Balsak - Where do I tell QS what system to use as the host?
<infid> why is chmod not called 'chperm'
<Alan502> goyangfc, java is on the repositories
<jken146> goyangfc: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<goyangfc> what about the jdk?
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, did update-grub work?
<jken146> goyangfc: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<BalSak>  jef91: in the "server" field, under the "use" tab
<coz_> goyangfc,   opne synapitc package manager  hit Search type  sun java
<coz_> goyangfc,  get the 6  revision and all is listed there
<`mOOse`> yes tucemiux - I pasted it to pastebin url above
<jef91> Balsak What do I put there on the host computer? The system's own name?
<BalSak> infid: you  can alias it to pretty-much what you want
<kermit> is there a way to tell what packages have been used recently?
<BalSak> i usually put the IP in of the system that has the keyboard & mouse attached that I want to use
<kermit> er, havent
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, ok so grub found the OS's, can you boot up to them?  And if not what error are you seeing?
<jef91> Balsak - I can't use quick synergy on the host?...
<arand> goyangfc: You want the sun-java6-plugin ((and it's dependencies)) rather than -jdk though, I presume.
<BalSak> jef91: ??????
<TomV_415> boourns: I'm in supergrub  on the commad line, I can see all the commands (tab) what command did you suggest?
<infid> BalSak:  just saying it seems like a mismomer
<jef91> Balsak - On the computer I want to use the keyboard and mouse on, what do I put for server?
<BalSak> infid: there's a LOT of legacy commands
<Dr_Willis> jef91:  i got it working once with quick syng.. but it was easier to just use a script on host/client to launch the ciommands i needed
<`mOOse`> tucemiux, I installed xubuntu on a usb flashdrive and stupidly left my HD in my laptop (despite solid warnings not to), whuch has XP and Win7 on it...grub gave me a hard time because I forced it to install on the boot partition I made for the flashdrive. It installed the bootscreen to the usb, but in that menu there's 2 entries for win7, but nothing for XP...now I can't boot to either XP or Win7
<BalSak> jef91: it's own IP
<`mOOse`> I cannot boot to either of them
<boourns> TomV_415, what i'm talking about is a boot disc, super grub disc, it isnt a command line its a text based menu
<TomV_415> boourns: I'm trying probe /dev/sda5
<coz_> goyangfc, find it in synaptic?
<jef91> Balsak - when I put in it's own IP and/or hostname it says it cannot connect...
<TomV_415> boourns: Right, I booted from the CD.. got to command line by typing 'c' after trying AUTO MAGIC with no luck
<BalSak> jef91: don't worry about that now
<TomV_415> it's trying to mount a uuid device that doesn't exist..
<goyangfc> um
<goyangfc> yeah
<BalSak> jef91: if you've defined the position of the other systems (by hostnames that you can ping OK) relative to each other, and use the same server (by IP) on every node, you should be OK
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, the only difference between your config and my config is that there's this line before "chainloader +1": drivemap -s (hd0) ${root} ,  I know youre not supposed to edit your .cfg but this is an emergency, you could set your grub.cfg to be writable, make the change, save the file, and change permissions back to non-writable and try booting up to windows, you could also add your own owntry to "40_custom.cfg"
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, sorry i ran out of time I'll be back in about an hour
<jef91> Balsak - thanks for trying to help but quicksynergy blows IMO, just going to write a script to wrap the CLI for my roomates
<`mOOse`> ok thanks tucemiux ....I thought that you couldn't edit that file cause grub just writes right back over t
<`mOOse`> it
<TomV_415> in supergrub, ls gets two lines:  (hd0) (hd0,5) (hd0,2)  (hd0,1) (hd2)   and then error: no such disk
<`mOOse`> I'm so lost....sigh
<goyangfc> coz, it's installing java-common, sun-java6-jre, odbcinst1debian1, unixodbc, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jdk
<TomV_415> (hd2) is the live cd
<BalSak> jef91: http://gnuski.blogspot.com/2008/02/quicksynergy-quick-howto.html
<NatureTM> hi, I recently got a Toshiba A505-6033 and my r8192se Wireless card didn't work.  After alot of tinkering I figured out acpi was to blame.  kernel params acpi=off and acpi=noirq not only fixed the card but also made the lapptop run faster.  Unfortunately it also broke suspend to ram.  I searched and found no solutions.  Just wondering if anyone is aware of the issue or has a fix.
<robtow> Anyone know how to set up Ubuntu as a WiFi access point?
<BalSak> jef91: & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<tucemiux> `mOOse`, yes, grub overwrites every thing changes are made, it could work for a while if you make your own additions but they could be overwritten, that's why you can try what I told you, you can also add yoru own entry in 40_custom
<jef91> Balsak - I was there already, my issues is getting QuickSynergy to setup the host properly
<tucemiux> be back later
<arand> `mOOse`: It only overwrites when update-grub is run, so "automatically" in the case of kernel or grub updates..
<TomV_415> root (hd0,5) gets "Filesystem is ext2 (!!)
<Blue11> hey sounds like my usb drive
<jef91> Balsak - The sad part is Synergy includes a wonderful GUI for Windows by default
<BalSak> jef91: functionality's pretty-much identical
<jef91> Balsak - not in the slightest.
<jef91> The Windows GUI was intuitive to use and worked
<Dr_Willis> I got my syngery 'clint' set where i boot to windows or linux on the other box and i can controll it.
<TomV_415> any help with suber grub or grub rescue?  I think I just need to point to the right mount point and I'll be all set.
<TomV_415> I can see all the files from live CD
<BalSak> jef91: i use QS any a very large number of different OS's, and I have very few issues; you may be dealing with some other problems (like networking)
<arand> `mOOse`: So, yes, you can edit the file and just re-edit it each time it's changed (which shouldn't be too often) However, demands you know what you're doing when editing the file, and should be aware that it's not intended...
<jef91> Balsak - the CLI works 100% fine
<jef91> Balsak - in fact I'm using it now
<Dr_Willis> I fiound the QS gui a little odd to setup. but after i explored it for a bit. i figured it out.
<TomV_415> seems to me all admin folders should be under git... so you can commit changes and roll back anytime.
<`mOOse`> arand, and I don't - which is why what tucemuix wrote me above is puzzling me - did he want me to ADD that line to my config?
<BalSak> jef91: well, there you go
<rich> hello guys, im really stuck and could desperately do with some help
<jef91> Balsak I just wanted the GUI for my roomates to be able to use - but if I can't figure it out they have 0 hope lol
<CakeBomb> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 and can use the command line fine, but after installing gnome and trying to run startx my monitor won't display anything
<ayam_jago> help me pls
<ayam_jago> how to remove nvidia driver from ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> rich -- we're all listening, but you gotta get strait to the point
<arand> `mOOse`: Do you have more than one HDisk?
<arvind_khadri> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jef91> Is there an option to toggle off subtitles on Movie player?
<`mOOse`> arand, no - one disk, 2 partitions, and usb stick with xubuntu on it
<ayam_jago> !ping me
<Dr_Willis> jef91:  there definatly is in vlc and gmome-mplayer no idea on totem. proberluy is soemwhere
<arand> `mOOse`: I think the drivemap in his/her case is due to she/he having two disks...
<rich> ok, how do i correctly install cowpatty..i have downloaded it but am new to ubuntu so am unsure how to correctly install it
<TomV_415> When I try to use either grub or super grup, I get  'error: no such device: 81fd4eab-etc...'
<ayam_jago> how to fully uninstall the nvidia drivers on ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Does anyone need some help?
<BalSak> SpaceGhostC2C: yes, pls.  do you know how to set up & configure SIP voip & video in empathy, please?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: lol... we all do :-)  trying to get grub working on my ubuntu install
<coz_> ayam_jago,   did you install them via  hardware drivers?
<charles__> so, i know how to reduce the size of fonts for the gnome desktop/panels, but how do i reduce the size of icons? everything on the gnome desktop/panels just looks so clunky and big
<SpaceGhostC2C> BalSak, ooh I don't really have any experience with the new empathy. It's ucky IMO.
<ayam_jago> because i going to reinstall the nvidia drivers were still there old driver information
<rich> anyone able to help me with installing cowpatty correctly\/
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, so, what version of grub and what's wrong?
<coz_> ayam_jago,  but how did you install the driver you have now?
<BalSak> SpaceGhostC2C: i agree, but I'm trying to get to grips with in none the less
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: I think I just need to set up the right mount points for my partions..
<ayam_jago> coz_ : i install by download from nvidia web
<coz_> ayam_jago, ok so manual install  then
<ayam_jago> then i use : ./NVIDIA bla bla bla @ terminal
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, in grub or in your fstab?
<coz_> ayam_jago,   the command to uninstall that is    sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-installer --uninstall
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: I don't know.
<coz_> ayam_jago,  that will ONLY work for the manula install  so be sure that's what yo u did
<PeterT> hi, I downloaded linux ubuntu, then burned it to a cd, then I inserted it into the drive. I restarted my computer and booted from the CD, then selected "install ubuntu". then, it goes into some code window, then a black window. the black window continues to "hang" and I have no idea what to do. is this a common problem?
<coz_> manual
<ayam_jago>  WARNING: Your driver installation has been altered since it was initially
<ayam_jago>            installed; this may happen, for example, if you have since
<ayam_jago>            installed the NVIDIA driver through a mechanism other than
<ayam_jago>            nvidia-installer (such as your distribution's native package
<ayam_jago>            management system).  nvidia-installer will attempt to uninstall as
<ayam_jago>            best it can.  Please see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
<ayam_jago>            for details.
<PeterT> !paste | ayam_jago
<ubottu> ayam_jago: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coz_> ooooo
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: starting live CD now..
<becker_11> Can someone explain to me how I am running ubuntu 9.10 and gpodder is v0.16.1 when the gpodder website tells me the latest version is 2.1???
<ayam_jago> oops sorry
<arand> `mOOse`: Hmm, read some of the scrollback again, so you are now starting grub from the usb stick? And are able to boot xubuntu but not 2xWin?  What happens when you don't have the usb in and boot?
<coz_> ayam_jago,   go to    system/administration/hardware drivers
<PeterT> did anyone see my problem?
<Dr_Willis> becker_11:  because the versions in teh ubuntu repos is not the latest.
<coz_> ayam_jago,  see if any of the drivers there are actiavated ..if so deactivate it from there
<rich> how do i install dictionaries into stardict? does anyone know?
<coz_> ayam_jago,  this why i said you have to be sure you installed manually or not
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: Last time after I did a sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt I could see /mnt/boot/grub
<becker_11> Dr_Willis, I understand that but how old are they?? 0.16.1 to 2.1 that's a big diff
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: (still starting up to confirm that)
<rww> becker_11: The new version of Ubuntu coming out in April has 2.1.
<BalSak> PeterT: either it's a bad download, a bad burn, or incompatible hardware. try the "alternate" ISO
<becker_11> rww, cool thanks
<PeterT> alternate?
<PeterT> BalSak
<ayam_jago> !paste ayam_jago
<BalSak> PeterT: or a different distro, like damn small
<rww> becker_11: 0.16 was added to Karmic (released in October). Jaunty (last April) had 0.14.
<Dr_Willis> becker_11:  use ppa's or other repos if you want latest..
<ayam_jago> coz_ This driver is not activated
<PeterT> OK, thanks BalSak
<coz_> ayam_jago,  ok
<PeterT> I'll try that tommorow
<ayam_jago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368593/
<coz_> ayam_jago,  the question is now what driver do you want to install?
<rww> becker_11: from the look of the website, they went straight from 0.16 to 2.0 for some reason, so it's actually not old :)
<ayam_jago> nvidia fx5500 driver
<coz_> ayam_jago,  if you want a manual install it has to be done in a specific manner  if you want the ubuntu driver then activate under  hardware drivers
<BalSak> PeterT: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<coz_> ayam_jago,  ooo  then use the  hardware driver  utility
<becker_11> rww, okay cool
<ayam_jago> how to use it? iam newbie on ubuntu
<coz_> ayam_jago,  that is an older  card and most likely wont do compiz very well,,,, i know my fx5700 didnt  fair to well after a while
<coz_> ayam_jago,  it will work but it will also be a bit draggy
<ayam_jago> what is draggy coz_ ??
<coz_> ayam_jago,  draggy means  a bit   slow
<ayam_jago> ic..
<ayam_jago> so how can i fully remove this older driver to install the new driver??
<ayam_jago> ERROR: Unable to create '/usr/lib/nvidia/libnvidia-cfg.so.185.18.36' for
<ayam_jago>          copying (No such file or directory)
<coz_> ayam_jago,  again  if you installed this manually then use that command I gave you   if you already did that then reboot  which will go into low graphics mode then install the driver  you want from there
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C:  what were you asking about fstab ?
<becker_11> just reloading my software sources and I received this error http://pastebin.com/d1d01eb6e how can I resolve this?
<coz_> ayam_jago,  are you trying to install a downloaded driver?
<ayam_jago> yes
<coz_> ayam_jago,   sudo apt-get install   build-essential
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, what exactly is the thing you need help with? Do you need to install grub?
<ayam_jago> but i need to remove older driver :D
<ayam_jago> coz_ iam going to try reboot then install the driver
<rich> can nobody help me at all?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: I need to fix grub so that it finds the linux kernel.  It's looking for some uuid but the files are in /dev/sda5
<coz_> ayam_jago,  make sure you have build-essential installed first
<coz_> oy
<_schism_> evening all
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, you're using Karmic, amirite?
<pilif12p> Why doesn't my eHDD show up on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: when grub loads, it first flashes a message that it can't find the uuid , which is were the grub  linux script points
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm guessing I just need to point to the right place and it will load correctly.  Perhaps I need to mount something first.
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, have you tried using sudo update-grub ?
<drbanzai> I've got an older laptop (HP Athlon 1.3gz, 256mb ram) that I'd like to basically use as a netbook (ie light weight OS for minimal functionality)until I get a real netbook.  The CD-ROM is broken, but it does have working floppy, USB and wired ethernet.  How can I get Xubuntu loaded onto it, other then removing the HD and doing the install from a different machine?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: yes, I think I have but I can try that again.
<Pelo> !install | drbanzai this should help
<ubottu> drbanzai this should help: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: I get an error on sudo update-grub  "cannot find a device for /"
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: should i mount /dev/sda5 to / first?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, umm not in the livecd.
<_schism_> how to I reset a ssh key in ubuntu? changed my server but have the same url and it wont do it and I cant figgure it out :(
<Belboz99> Hey all, trying to get a wireless AP going on Ubuntu 9.10 using ath5k, anyone care to point me in the right direction?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, can you boot into ubuntu if you edit the relevent line when in grub?
<Pelo> _schism_, you can delete the ~/.ssh folder
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, writing /dev/sda5 over the UUID?
<drbanzai> Pelo, Thanks!
<_schism_> thanks pelo I do appreciate it
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C:  not sure.. I can try that - sounds promising.
<arand> `mOOse`: I'm off to bed, hope things work out.
<microhaxo> Is it possible to replace the Bottom gnome application panel with tint2?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: just replace the uuid with /dev/sda5 ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, that's a one-time fix.
<`mOOse`> thanks arand
<`mOOse`> I'm still tinkering
<Belboz99> anyone care to help out with a wireless AP using ath5k?   They've added the functionality, but I can't find any documentation
<microhaxo> i still want the top gnome task panel, but i think tint2 would be better for toggling the applications. I have a netbook so desktop space is limited.
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: if it works, I will know a lot more!  I'll give it a try.
<zilkomaa> Why i cant get alsamixer driver option shown in sound->prefences-hardware-profile?
<ayam_jago> coz_ : You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Belboz99> I ran into a couple threads that simply said "use hostapd" but no one said how or where to find out how
<ayam_jago> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.  how can i do this?
<Belboz99> there's a bunch of links where documentation should go, but they're simply placeholders, the acutal documentaiton hasn't yet been written on that site
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: the line in grub i need to edit is search --no-floppy --fs-uuid -- set 81blahblah
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: at a terminal, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<Belboz99> at least, that's what I get out of that error message
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: do I remove the --fs-uuid or change it to something else?
<microhaxo> Is it possible for me to use tint2 to manage my windows when minimized/maximized and still have the gnome task panel??
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, I'm gonna be honest. I don't use grub2 because it's still in beta and doesn't have full support for language scripting yet.
<ayam_jago> Belboz99 : ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: did you use sudo in front?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: there's another line to change too, but thats more obvious setts root=UUID=83djfblabbl
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, that's the one
<Belboz99> that command should be: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ayam_jago> Belboz99 : no :)
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C:s still we're on the right track.
<SpaceGhostC2C> belboz gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: think of the sudo command as saying: super user do ...
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, you should remove everything up to UUID, only have root= and put /dev/sda5
<Belboz99> SpaceGhostC2C: why gk?  it's all at the CLI
<ayam_jago> Belbozz99 : i still cant configure this nvidia
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: why are you removing UUIDs?
<Caber> hi
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: I found the easiest way to handle nvidia drivers was with envy
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: UUIDs work even if libata changes the format of the /dev names (like when ide devs went from /dev/hda to /dev/sda a couple releasess back)
<ayam_jago> how can i do that?
 * ayam_jago newbie on ubuntu just using this few days ago
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: open up software center in Applications, and search for envy
<airtonix> if i install ubuntu-netbook-remix on a netbook and then revert the desktop to traditional gnome mode (as ubuntu desktop uses) will i still retain the benefits of the optimisations towards an intel atom processor that the ubuntu-netbook-remix has ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco, I know that, he doesn't necessarily have the right UUID though.
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: not hard to find out the right UUID
<ayam_jago> EnvyNG ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco, I'm gonna have him put it in after he boots into ubuntu.
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: just type "blkid" and it'll tell you
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: right!
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco, I know that.
<maco> SpaceGhostC2C: ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> maco, thanks friend.
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: sounds good , having trouble with the search line I removed say 'unspecified search type'
<ayam_jago> Belboz99 : thanks.. in progress
<Belboz99> once that's installed, you should find it in Applications > System Tools
<ayam_jago> Belboz99 : what should i do now?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Do we have any grub2 pros about? I know legacy, not the newer one.
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: does clicking on it in the applications menu do anything?
<Belboz99> (serious question btw, it doesn't on my end)
<ayam_jago> nothing happen
<orbisvicis> whats the default desktop search for 9.10, tracker or beagle or recoll or etc ?
<ayam_jago> Belboz99: i click @ application, systemtools, envyNG but not shown anything
<punisher> hola
<overmacht> ayam_jago; apa kabar? having problem?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: success!! found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 which says remove the search line from the script ... and now it's booting
<Belboz99> okay, seems they don't give you the graphical verison ayam_jago, you'll need to open a terminal and type sudo envyng -t
<punisher> ayuda con amsn
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, sounds like win to me :)
<ayam_jago> overmatch: baik terimakasih.. have some trouble with my vga driver
<Belboz99> they used to have a graphical version, I'm not sure where that went ayam_jago, sorry
<TomV_415> definitely!  how do I make that change permenent?
<punisher> alguien sabe como configurar webcam para amsn
<ayam_jago> ok thanks Belboz99
<Belboz99> ayam_jago: it might be easier if you use the hardware manager
<coolmadmax> ok
<xangua> !es | punisher
<ubottu> punisher: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, you'll have to backup your grub.conf and then make the changes.
<Belboz99> Under System > Administration > Hardware Devices
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, in /boot/grub/
<Belboz99> that won't likely get the latest bleeding edge driver, but it should work
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: is that grub.cfg?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, you are right. Back it up by running this command inside the directory cp grub.cfg grub.cfg.old
<ayam_jago> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> if i install ubuntu-netbook-remix on a netbook and then revert the desktop to traditional gnome mode (as ubuntu desktop uses) will i still retain the benefits of the optimisations towards an intel atom processor that the ubuntu-netbook-remix has ?
<Caber> how to make sure your PC restarts every 24 hours?
<orbisvicis> Caber: cronjob
<orbisvicis> /bin/sh reboot etc
<jolaren> Sol vind och vatten, höga berg och djupa haaav
<jolaren> ww
<jolaren> !se jolaren
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: big header at the top of the file says don't edit this file... it's auto generated...
<Caber> well, I want to make sure it does 24 hours after last start-up
<orbisvicis> ok, so I know ubuntu used to use beagle, is that so now ?
<ayam_jago> !id jolaren
<Caber> ?
<ayam_jago> !en jolaren
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, it's safe because we backed up the file beforehand and you have a livecd.
<jolaren> ayam_jago; didn't work ^^
<ayam_jago> hehe
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: THANKS for your help on this!!  I'll figure out the last bit on my own..I'm sure it's documented.. right I'll just edit for now.
<overmacht> ayam_jago; tidak bisa dapat resolusi yang pas? hanya 800 x 600?
<un214> how do I create a new global shortcut (kubuntu) ?
<airtonix> orbisvicis, not by defualt it uses tracker now
<orbisvicis> airtonix: ty
<airtonix> orbisvicis, which i personally recommend you stick with
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, if you need help, we're here for you.
<orbisvicis> Caber: hm maybe at startup sleep 60*60*24 && reboot ?
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: don't you think it would be cool if all these folders were under git, then you could just roll back rather than having all these backup files..
<ayam_jago> overmacht : resolusi dapat menggunakan 1024x798 dan lainnya, hanya usplash error pada start up. dan berjalan pada low-graphic mode
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: cluttering up the system.
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: and have a history of what changed too.
<orbisvicis> airtonix: actually not using ubuntu, but Im considering using either beagle/tracker/recoll and probably not (strigi/pinot) and wanted to know what ubuntu used
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, You could always be silly and keep a svn repo of your files. It's sorta silly though.
<kbfz> hello guys
<Quirkly> hello, laptop screen brightness issue, and yet again, all the solutions on google involve stuff that doesn't seem to exist for me, lol
<airtonix> orbisvicis, thanks for mentioning recoil, i've not heard of it
<kbfz> why my screen shows "it can't support"?
<overmacht> ayam_jago; oh, aku juga begitu. memakai intel gma 450, akhirnya aku downgrade ke ubuntu9.04. tidak apa biar tidak pake yang versi terakhir.
<jefinc> is there a way to removing the requirement to authenticate everytime I mount a drive? (Karmic)
<orbisvicis> Caber: that, or a cronjob that considers "uptime", and the new dcron >4 also has a @reboot crontab keyword
<ayam_jago> overmacht : terimakasih atas informasinya :)
<airtonix> jefinc, you mean apart from having it mounted by fstab ?
<zetheroo> is this so?
<zetheroo> Fedora uses i686 architecture thats why it's faster than ubuntu.
<kbfz> why the screen shows "it can't support"?
<andruk> does inotify send events when the kernel modifies a file (like /sys/devices/platform/hp-wmi/tablet)?
<jefinc> airtonix: yes, I'd like to be able to click on it in "places" and have it mount at that time, without having to enter my password
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: how do I get the windows option back in my boot menu now that it's finding linux?  Does supergrub fix that for me?  or do I have to do it manually?
<overmacht> ayam_jago; kalau mau sabar, tunggu update nya. nanti-nanti juga di fixed sama developernya. bisa cepat bisa laaaammmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<kbfz> anyone?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, That's a question for someone who is using grub2.
<airtonix> jefinc, i think you want to look into modifying sudo so that your user account is exempt from authentication requirements for the use of the mount command only
<zetheroo> Fedora uses i686 architecture thats why it's faster than ubuntu.
<zetheroo> is this so?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | zetheroo kbfz
<ubottu> zetheroo kbfz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jefinc> airtonix: ok, thanks for pointing me in a direction :)
<ayam_jago> overmacht: saya hanya ingin menggunakan vitur efek grafik :D supaya lebih cantik tampilan destktop saya ^^
<zetheroo> kbfz: I had already asked
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks for your help!!  I'm rockin and rollin now.
<airtonix> jefinc, just so you don't go in the wrong directions : it does not involve re-compiling anything
<jefinc> k
<kbfz> zetheroo, i see
<airtonix> jefinc, but it does require that your user account has permission to use sudo
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, Feel free to PM me with questions.
<chisel_> what is the terminal command to delete wine and all the apps? i tried sudo apt-get remove wine. When i re-installed wine, all the apps were still there.
<Fauntix> ventrilo for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Fauntix: Mangler
<Random832> chisel_; where did you put the apps?
<overmacht> ayam_jago; motherboard dan nvidia tipe berapa?
<Fauntix> and an IRC too?
<zetheroo> Fauntix: works great ... though I could not get the text chat feature
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks for your help.  this is a really great resource, thanks to folks like you and the others that give so much back to the community of ubuntu users :-)
<Random832> your C: drive is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<bernhard> im currently working on a deb package and im quite lost with the rules file, i basically just need to extract the tarball to /opt and chmod some stuff
<Random832> and the registry is in reg files in ~/.wine
<ayam_jago> overmacht : saya menggunakan PcPartner dan nvidia fx5500
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, it wasn't a big problem, I'm glad I could help.
<ayam_jago> p4MB800 tipe mb nya kalau tidak salah ^^
<chisel_> random832: isn't there just a terminal command to make things easy?
<Dr_Willis>  chisel_  your wine program icons are defined somewhere sles i recall . removing the wine package does NOT affect the users .wine dir or settings in any way.
<Random832> chisel_; rm
<Fauntix> how do i get my tablet touch screen thing to work
<chisel_> i'm not ubuntu saavy enough to know what you guys are saying.
 * Random832 isn't sure what could be easier than rm
<kbfz> zetheroo, upgrate to 9.10 will also have the problem?
<Dr_Willis> chisel_:  then i wouldent worry about it untill you learn more linux basics
<Random832> chisel_; what are you trying to do? if you want to delete the files just delete them
<Dr_Willis> chisel_:  or use the menu editor to remove the wine item icons
<zetheroo> kbfz: problem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis, can we get some music?
<kbfz> zetheroo, yes
<zetheroo> Fauntix: your iPad :P
<Dr_Willis> SpaceGhostC2C:  Huh?
<zetheroo> kbfz: what problem?
<Fauntix> no zeth.... just a plain tablet laptop
<kbfz> the screen shows "it cann't support the mode"
<chisel_> i want to delete the programs in wine. when i try to go to drive C, it wont let me. so i figured i'd just delete wine. As to rm, what is that and how do i use it?
<zetheroo> kbfzI never asked for help to a problem ... so dunno what you are referring to
<kbfz> zetheroo, the screen shows "it can't support the mode"
<Dr_Willis> chisel_:  removeing packages do NOT affect the users settings.. thats somthing to rember.
<zetheroo> kbfz: is that my problem or yours?
<nuvan> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop using the wubi installer, and it's not seeing my network adapters, wired (Broadcom BCM5784M) or wireless (Atheros AR928X).
<Dr_Willis> chisel_:   the directory /home/username/.wine is where the wine stuff is saved to for the user..  however the menu icons i recall are defined by some OTHER config files also in the users home.
<zetheroo> nuvan: fun chipsets ...
<nuvan> ifconfig just spits out the loopback device
<kbfz> zetheroo, I don't know
<nuvan> zetheroo: worked fine when I had 9.04 installed a while back
<zetheroo> nuvan: I believe you ... as I said "fun" chipsets ...
<Fauntix> how do i get my gateway tablet laptop touch screen thing to work
<zetheroo> Fauntix: when you find out post it somewhere :P
<zetheroo> Fauntix: have you googled it/
<zetheroo> ?
<abx> Hello! Does anyone know where I can find an implementation of JBIG-2 or a related program that can employ JBIG-2?
<rahduke> anyone know what to type into OSX connect to server dialog to connect to an SSH share folder?
<Fauntix> no
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  You would have to find some sort of OS-X mount ssh server as a directory feature.      Or find a scp gui client for OS-X perhaps
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  perhaps ask in #os-x
<rahduke> thanks doc W
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: Digging into the grub stuff.. turns out there's a file to edit for grub2 in /etc/default (/etc/default/grub2)  where you can set GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true :-)
<zetheroo> Fauntix: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch  ???
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, the uuid is a good thing brah. It's really specific about which hard drive and partition.
<zetheroo> Fauntix: and then "Calibrate Touchscreen" applet in the System->Administration menu to get touchscreen working!
<lyrae> how can i bind, say ctrl + to go to the next song
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, the reason I had you use /dev/sda5 to boot was just to boot initially.
<lyrae> my keyboard doesnt have multimedia buttons
<zetheroo> Fauntix: after that you may have to log out and log back in ...
<TomV_415> SpaceGhostC2C: wonder why I'm not getting the right uuid for my partitions.. what you say makes sense.
<ubuntufriend> hey I cant connect to a bad new ubuntu 9.10 update system with vino server but and I can control it but it had insane lag where I am getting snapshots, I have to reconnect to see if what I clicked or typed in actually showed up...
<ubuntufriend> are there any known bugs like this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> TomV_415, use blkid. ask maco.
<ubuntufriend> is there something other than vino I can use?
<zetheroo> lyrae: Keyboard Shortcuts?
<lyrae> zetheroo, let me try
<jcapinc> hey I installed gnome-shell, and tried it, thought it was neat, but it changed some strange and subtle things about my system that are causing problems like: startup programs do not auto-start, I cannot mount other partitions that I could before because it will not ask for authentication, and various other small things
<jcapinc> is there some service that gnome-shell messed with that I can fix?
<chester_copperpo> anyone using eclipse with subclipse?
<Fauntix> ty zeth
<lyrae> zetheroo, thank you
<Fauntix> i will try that as soon as my updater is done
<zetheroo> lyrae: your welcome
<Alan502> Can someone recommend a video editor that adds subtitles?
<zetheroo> Fauntix: no worries
<Fauntix> have any of you used a book called Unleashed for Ubuntu?
<lyrae> zetheroo, well hold on
<zetheroo> Alan502: hmmm ... I have been looking for that too
<Fauntix> i mean Ubuntu Unleashed
<Maletor> How do I scp a file from a remote host behind a firewall to a local computer i'm on now? I ssh'ed into my remote firewall then into my host, but I can't get the file from there to here. What do I do?
<lyrae> zetheroo, it doesnt have next/prev shortcut. but i can add my own. so rythmbox's command for next song is "--next". so on the command box i put "rythmbox --next" but it doesnt work. any idea?
<Alan502> zetheroo, yeah :) there are some video editors out there but i just want to make sure they do add subtitles before downloading them
<ima> Anyone here got Quake Live working in Chrome?
<Dr_Willis> ima:  i had it working in Firefox.. not tried it in Chrome
<gerrin> anyone know a way to run Mac OSX apps on ubuntu
<Alan502> gerrin, not possible, at the moment
<ima> Dr_Willis, ahh, I don't know where the .so files are supposed to go
<zetheroo> lyrae: in Keyboard Shortcuts i have Next Track under the Sound section
<gerrin> ok :(
<Alan502> gerrin, you can run linux apps on MacOSX though
<ima> Dr_Willis, chrome just downloads them in a .xpi archive
<zetheroo> lyrae: by the way I am in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<gerrin> ok,  well that sucks
<rww> ubuntufriend: there are a few alternative VNC servers, yeah. Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<Alan502> gerrin, some MacOSX apps have it's version for linux though, or you can find a replacement
<lyrae> zetheroo, haha wow. i totally missed that. guess i was too excited
<lyrae> zetheroo, many thanks, again!
<Maletor> How do I do SCP through a firewall? Please help!
<Alan502> gerrin, any application you wanna run specifically?
<zetheroo> Alan502: yeah ... in my searching i have not come across anything that does it as I would like ...
<gerrin> Renewed Vision's  Pro Presenter 4
<gerrin> its mac only
<zetheroo> gerrin: is there only a MacOS version for that app?
<nuvan> zetheroo: hrm... lspci -k shows them, and shows that the atheros adapter is being accessed by the ath9k driver, and the broadcom by the tg3 driver.
<zealot> Maletor: open port 22 dumbass
<gerrin> yep only mac
<Maletor> zealot: port 22 is open dumbass
<zetheroo> nuvan: hmm ... I too have Atheros and Broadcom
<zealot> Maletor: well then i guess you're up shit creek
<Guest77025> hi guys
<gerrin> well looks like ill have to go buy a new mac book, well that sucks
<zetheroo> nuvan: however its worked for me out of the box ...
<zetheroo> gerrin: how about a VM?
<gerrin> vm?
<ChogyDan> [q] if I run the lucid kernel on karmic, what could possibly go wrong?  (I know it sounds funny that way, but seriously, anyone know)
<Guest77025> hji guys
<rww> Guest77025: hi!
<zetheroo> gerrin: virtual machine ...
<zetheroo> gerrin: run MacOS in a VM
<gerrin> i could try that,  know of any?
<rww> zealot: Watch your language, please
<zetheroo> nuvan: you should see if something needs to be blacklisted or visa-versa
<zetheroo> gerrin: Virtual Box
<nuvan> zetheroo: where and how would I check that?
<gerrin> know where i can find that?
<zetheroo> nuvan: what are your chipsets again?
<nuvan> zetheroo: wired (Broadcom BCM5784M) and wireless (Atheros AR928X)
<zetheroo> ok
<rich> can anyone help with installing wordlists correctly
<Dr_Willis> Of course teh legality of running OS-X in Virtualbox.. well.. :) lets say its not.
<zetheroo> nuvan: please post the output of lspci -nn
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: hehe ... yep
<zetheroo> gerrin: its in the repos ... or you can download it from the web ... google it ... or get it from Synaptic
<gerrin> i googled it, thanks
<rww> ChogyDan: Your system might not boot. If you have bugs or problems, we might not be able to offer support. It's generally not a great idea.
<nuvan> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002a] (rev01)
<nuvan> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1698] (rev 10)
<ChogyDan> rww: well, as long as I can fix it by just booting an old kernel, Im fine.  thanks!
<rww> ChogyDan: yep, that should work :)
<rww> ChogyDan: although you might want to make sure GRUB is set to show you a menu first. I don't think Karmic's does by default.
<zedster> hi I have no TTYs (ie ctrl+alt+f1-f6) is just a blinking courser
<ChogyDan> rww: ok, Im safe there.  I've never had the menu hidden on me, for whatever reason  :)
<zedster> and my grub2 hangs, it use to wait a few seconds then go to the default
<zetheroo> nuvan: ok ... do this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<rww> ChogyDan: alright. Good luck :)
<root__> hi guys
<arooni> how can i fix this on ubuntu: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<zetheroo> nuvan: should probably reboot or re-login after that is done
<usser> root__, dont run as root :)
<root__> heloooo
<zetheroo>  root__: you have a question?
<root__> heloooo
<sovi3t> arooni, make sure ssh-server is installed and started
<DaZ> running as a root is l33t.
<rww> arooni: is sshd started? try "sudo service ssh start"
<Jeruvy> arooni: your firewall is blocking the connection
<arooni> ssh is installed
<arooni> ubuntu's firewall?
<rww> Jeruvy: unlikely, since it's localhost
<tato_> has anyone messed with ubuntu tweak?
<arooni> how do i fix?
<root__> well
<webbb82> hey i need some help i am trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and when i put the install cd in and get to the partition part i dont get the option to install the two distros side by side, it was always there before but my only option is to earase and install the whole drive where did the option go?
<DaZ> arooni: /etc/hosts.allow/deny?
<root__> yes
<DaZ> (allow/deny)*
<Jeruvy> rww: not unlikely
<zetheroo> nuvan: did you get my last messages?
<jcapinc> installing Gnome-Shell Messed with my main installation! what do I do to fix it?
<whatram> Has anyone experienced an invisible lock screen? I can type my password and unlock it but the dialog box doesn't come up.
<zetheroo> jcapinc: un-mess it :P
<nuvan> zetheroo: yep. I can't do that directly, as there is no internet on my laptop, so I'm trying to dig 'em up on packages.ubuntu.com
<jcapinc> zetheroo, how?
<jcapinc> it did strange little things
<rww> Jeruvy: If ufw is managing loopback connections, that's a bug. It's not supposed to do that.
<root__> what
<jef91> Is there a way I could run a terminal command that would crawl and directory and all sub-directories and replace all instances of one word in a file name with another?
<zetheroo> nuvan: oh right ... ok .. let me see about the ethernet ....
<webbb82>  /msg NickServ identify  webbb82 biggie
<jcapinc> It does not always ask for authentication to do anything, like mount a partition
<root__> what
<jcapinc> it does not start my startup software
<zetheroo> nuvan: you don't have a wifi usb dongle around do you?
<rww> webbb82: you just echoed your password to the channel. Change it, and use a server window for nickserv messages in the future.
<nuvan> nope
<zetheroo> shucks
<root__> what
<falbertp> halo everyone
<webbb82> ya i just did
<sovi3t> jef91, man find
<rww> root__: Hello. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<arooni> DaZ, desktop-igloo ~: pastebinit /etc/hosts.allow http://pastebin.com/f4678d118desktop-igloo ~: pastebinit /etc/hosts.denyhttp://pastebin.com/f3e33e005
<webbb82> hey i need some help i am trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu and when i put the install cd in and get to the partition part i dont get the option to install the two distros side by side, it was always there before but my only option is to earase and install the whole drive where did the option go?
<root__> yes
<root__> guys
<rww> root__: please go ahead and ask it (on one line), instead of sending "what" to the channel, then :)
<falbertp> hi I'm using latest netbook ubuntu version 9.10? have problem with a local phone modem type haier d1200p
<nuvan> zetheroo: did you mean linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic?
<Pelo> webbb82, what you get is an option to rezise an exsisting partiton to make room to install the new os
<t7x> hi all. can anyone tell me if i can use wine on live session ubuntu loaded from CD with No HDD installed. wanna play broodwar :) got 2GB or Ram
<root__> how do i  change my  text  color
<jimisrvrox> hey folks when anybody has a minute to help I am having wifi issues : http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<DaZ> arooni: well, it's something else.
<falbertp> what I like to ask, is there any easy way (GUI) for ubuntu my installed version to use that modem?
<Fauntix> @Zeth: What is the syntax for that touch screen thing
<webbb82> Pelo:  always before it would say "install them side by side" but its not there anymore
<rww> root__: on IRC?
<jimisrvrox> nick125: know any good books or sites to learn stuff about linux/ubuntu?
<jimisrvrox> hey folks when anybody has a minute to help I am having wifi issues : http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<Pelo> t7x, you can but it 's probably not tonna be very fast
<falbertp> because I'm newbie on linux
<nuvan> zetheroo: because i've got a usb memory stick, so if I can download the .deb's, I'll install 'em that way.
<root__> then
<root__> rww  then what
<zetheroo> nuvan: yeah ... sounds good
<ayam_jago> how can i remove 2.6.31-16-generic kernell to 2.6.31-14-generic ?? some like downgrade??
<t7x> Pelo, can you help me set it up ? i can use flash drive if its any help
<rww> root__: no, I'm asking a question. Do you mean your text color on IRC?
<Pelo> webbb82, they might have changed the wording,  worste case scenario you just manualy resize your existing partitons to make room
<root__> yes
<root__> my  text  what  i am  typing  now
<arooni> DaZ, how do i fix?  could it be tomato
<root__> i  cant  read it  myself
<webbb82> Pelo:  i get nervouse man nually messin with my partitions
<t7x> pelo, why wont be fast enough ? with  a RAM if its enough should be even faster than with a HDD
<root__> how do  i change it
<Pelo> t7x, sudo apt-get install wine ,  that will install wine,  winecfg for the basic config, no need to actualy do anytying just run it ,   after that just install your game
<root__> rww
<Fauntix> @Zeth: What is the syntax for that touch screen thing
<zetheroo> nuvan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<root__> u there
<root__> rwww
<rww> root__: You can't change the way other people read it. You can set the way you see it with Settings -> Preferences -> Colors
<falbertp> I'm trying to add my CDMA phone modem to Broadband Internet tab, fill all required setting, done, but how to connect using it?? there in no DIAL or CONNECT button??? please
<Random832> so anyone know what all this ata3 DRDY ERR crap i'm getting is?
<DaZ> arooni: i don't even know what tomato is.
<root__> yes  ok
<greezmunkey> Who wanted to change filenames by crawling directories?
<devrethman> what should I install so that PDFs will open in tabs in Firefox, rather than require downloading and a separate window?
<Sonja> sleep mode on my msi wind netbook doesn't work on jaunty
<rww> root__: please be patient in the future :)
<DaZ> arooni: if it's not hosts file then it's either firewall or ssh daemon config.
<Random832> http://pastebin.org/86097
<Sonja> it sleeps but won't wake up :(
<Pelo> webbb82, that's the proper attidute,  just reboot win7,  defrag a few times backup your important stuff , then boot back the live cd,  run gparted , resize , then run the installer and install on the empty space
<Random832> i get that over and over and over
<zetheroo> nuvan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-backports-modules-karmic
<arooni> DaZ, ssh daemon is listeningon port 22.  and i dont know how to adjust ubuntu firewall
<falbertp> hmmm looks like IRC is not the best place to ask anyway :) though it is faster if someone like to hear my plea for help
<usser> falbertp, last time i tried it i used gnome-ppp. try that
<root__> ok admin
<DaZ> arooni: neither do i.
<root__> i will be
<Pelo> devrethman, there is a firefox plugin I think
<t7x> Pelo, may i whisper you ?
<zetheroo> nuvan: i don't know if this method will really work though .. there may be dependencies that you do not have ...
<Pelo> t7x, talk tome  in the channel, I hate pm
<falbertp> wow at last someone hear my crying for help
<devrethman> Pelo: Yeah, I'm pretty sure there is, I was just wondering if anybody knew what it was offhand.
<t7x> Pelo, E: Couldn't find package wine
<Pelo> devrethman, just to a search for pdf in the FF extensiion page
<nuvan> the package pages show deps. i'll just make sure I get 'em all, or go back for em.
<root__> allrigtg
<falbertp> usser # so I gotta search for gnome-pp then ^^
<Fauntix> Zetheroo are you there
<root__> ok
<usser> falbertp, also unplug it plug back in run dmesg see if appropriate /dev/ nodes for your modem get created if they do, it should be a smooth ride, just run gnome-ppp select your modem device and connect
<zedster> I've got no tty's, looking for solutions
<usser> falbertp, try it
<Pelo> t7x,  you might have to enable the extra repositories,   menu > system > admin > software sources ,    check all the boxes on the frist and third tab
<tato_> t7u: try sudo aptitude wine install
<ayam_jago> how can i remove 2.6.31-16-generic kernell to 2.6.31-14-generic ?? some like downgrade??
<falbertp> actually I've done abit of search before, some people suggest using PON POFF, but it doesn't work I dunno why, there simply no reaction what soever
<zedster>  who -a
<zedster> zedster  + tty7         2010-02-03 21:11 06:03        1257 (:0)
<zedster> zedster  + pts/0        2010-02-03 21:11   .          1690 (:0.0)
<jimisrvrox> hey folks when anybody has a minute to help I am having wifi issues : http://i.imgur.com/qNW1r.png
<falbertp> others suggest for WVDIAL, but it doesn't work either
<webbb82> so if i shrink m y main partition and then run the installer it will find the unalocated disk space to install to?
<arooni> i can't ssh into localhost even though the ssh package is installed (ubuntu 9.10),.  here are my hosts files.  desktop-igloo ~: pastebinit /etc/hosts.allow http://pastebin.com/f4678d118desktop-igloo ~: pastebinit /etc/hosts.denyhttp://pastebin.com/f3e33e005
<Random832> jimisrvrox: http://old.nabble.com/0.7-not-working-with-linux-2.6.24-td15422455.html
<rww> arooni: did you try "sudo service ssh start"?
<falbertp> usser # well yes you are correct when I try to use dmesg it doesn't get recognized on usb tty0 or tty1 I think this is the problem
<Random832> no idea how to fix it but maybe you'll get some inspiration there
<arooni> rww,
<arooni> yes
<usser> falbertp, wvdial is a command line tool, gnome-ppp is a gui and somewhat easier to use.  pastebin your dmesg, after you plug in the phone
<rww> arooni: And it didn't help? Can you pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config please?
<t7x> Pelo, if i need to make more space for use in my memmory any idea how can i do that ???
<t7x> Pelo, can you tell me how can i check right now what is the space available i got for use
<falbertp> some suggest recompiling make xconfig to make the usb reconized but there is error when I do that :( oh my...
<Pelo> t7x, I don'T know , either quesiton, sorry, frankly I can'T figure out why you'd want to go to so much trouble
<falbertp> usser # unfortunately I didn't bring my linux netbook now :( so I can't test it, I'm chating using a window laptop in work :( argzzzz... maybe I should ask later when I'm at home?
<usser> falbertp, eeh you probably dont want to recompile your kernel
<arooni> rww, here it is: http://pastebin.com/ffa108dc
<makaveli9> i have a raid1 setup with 2x1TB drives. sda1/2/3/4 got booted off the raid array. i added sda1/2/3 back in and they are fine. when i try adding sda4 back in, the system freezes up for a while and dmesg shows sdb unrecoverable i/o read error flor block 9114837. so the ready errors are for the drive that it's supposed to be syncing from. is there a way to skip over these bad blocks? if not, what else can i do at this point is there a way
<zetheroo> Fauntix: yes
<falbertp> usser # well you are correct I don't want to do that either, too scary to even hear it
<DaZ> Port 24000
<DaZ> \o/
<rww> arooni: You configured sshd to listen on port 24000, not port 22.
<rww> arooni: Either change that back to 22, or use ssh -p 24000
<Fauntix> Zeth: what was that syntax for the touch screen?
<devrethman> Are there seriously no packages that provide a firefox PDF plugin other than acroread?
<falbertp> user # is there anyway I can do to fix USB attachment problem?
<arooni> rww sorry you're right
<rww> (and this is why you don't jump to the unlikely possibility that a firewall is misconfigured and filtering loopback, people ;P )
<zetheroo> Fauntix:  this? sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<webbb82> i have a 500 gb hard drive should i just split it in half for the dual boot?
<Pelo> devrethman, do a search in synaptic but acroread is probably it
<ayam_jago> hellooooooo ??? how can i remove my kernell 2.6.31-16-generic to be 2.6.31-14-generic
<xangua> devrethman: mozplugger
<usser> falbertp, apart from installing a newer kernel probably no.
<zetheroo> Fauntix: and then "Calibrate Touchscreen" applet in the System->Administration menu to get touchscreen working!
<rww> ayam_jago: are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Pelo> ayam_jago, go into synaptic,  do a searech for  2.6.31,    uninstall all the -16 pakcages,  install the similar -14 package, reboot
<falbertp> usser # oh no :( so what should i do  to install new kernel?
<jimisrvrox> Random832: so this is an error in the nm application itself
<ayam_jago> rww : i think iam using 32
<tato_> ayan_jago the best way is to download ubuntu tweak it does it easy
<ayam_jago> Pelo : thanks
<rww> ayam_jago: Do what Pelo said. If you can't get the -14 package, it's at http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic/download also
<Random832> i don't know - i only skimmed it
<zedster> my nvida drivers cannot write to xorg and some how that is why I do not have ttys
<Pelo> g'night folks
<rww> 'night
<usser> falbertp, i wouldn't necessarily blame it on the kernel. I cant really say what it is since i havent even seen the log files
<zedster> anyone encounter this before?
<whatram> My lock dialog box is invisible! I can type the password and get back in but how can I get it to show up?
<zetheroo> Fauntix: we should talk here :)
<zetheroo> Fauntix: looks like you need to locate the type of touchscreen device you have
<fireball> hey all, how do i make wine app run in 1680 x 1050 in full screen mode?
<zetheroo> Fauntix: probably comes down to chipsets again
<falbertp> usser # you are correct, ok I think I need to supply the log first... hmmm it is difficult though if the internet did not connected at home because of this problem LOL
<t7x> pelo it started :) but kind of blocked :) guess need to free more mem
<fireball> or. . . how do i keep my touch screen calibration when in wine fullscreen mode?
<rww> fireball: run "winecfg" from a command-line. I believe there's an option for it in there (though I don't have wine installed, so I can't check)
<usser> falbertp, yep
<falbertp> I mean I'm thinking how can I connect to the internet and asking in this channel if the netbook itself can't connect to internet? LOL
<iflema> ayam_jago it is most likely possible you could simply select the older version pre-boot in the grub menu.... it is possible to change the default kerenel to boot.
<falbertp> well this gotta be a loooong time to fix then, because i need to bring the log file to office and connect to internet the other day and ask again ^^
<fireball> rww: thanks, but there's no help there
<ayam_jago> iflema :thanks
<falbertp> anyway usser thanks for your help :)
<falbertp> this channel is VERY USEFULL indeed
<drbanzai> What's the package to setup a tftp server under ubuntu?  So I can netboot a laptop and install ubuntu?
<falbertp> and VERY FAST
<webbb82> ok so i just made my windows 7 partition half the size so now just run the install cd and it will create the partition out of the unalocated disk space???
<fireball> How do i make stop WINE apps from losing touch screen calibration when in full screen mode?
<falbertp> ok bye bye everyone gotta back to work
<nuvan> zetheroo: got the packages installed, rebooted, still nothing.  how can I check that they're being properly used?
<fireball> ok, been trying everywhere for a week, including here. WHERE CAN I GET HELP WITH TOUCH SCREEN CALIBRATION VS WINE FULLSCREEN MODE   ???    ???
<dazzle> hi all, first time user
<labarna> fireball: you want touch screen calibration in wine?
<zetheroo> nuvan: how did you get the packages installed with the dependencies?
<bob_> How can I find the command line to a program in  the KDE menu?    Specifically, I want the one for Kolourpaint, but  I want to be able to discover it for the future as well.
<Fauntix> Zeth: ok zeth the driver i need for ubuntu is the gateway finepoint
<fireball> labarna: no, I just lose it when the wine app goes full screen. Pretty sure it's to do with a resolution change somewhere, probably x. But that's the problem and it needs fixing, please. . .
<labarna> bob_: can you edit the menu... right click the menu for instance?
<labarna> fireball: I think you probably right about the resolution change.  The only way I could see working around that is matching your desktop resolution and configuring from there so that when wine starts it doesn't change the resolution.
<zetheroo> Fauntix: interesting
<nuvan> zetheroo: used the info on packages.ubuntu.org to make sure I had the proper dependencies downloaded before I put 'em on the usb stick.  Ended up installing linux-image-2.6.31-16generic, l-b-modules-2.6.31-16-generic, l-b-m-karmic-generic, and l-b-m-wireless-karmic-generic
<bob_> labarna, if I right click the menu, I can add to, or remove from favorites.  no other options
<shamike> can a bad ethernet card keep ubuntu from starting up?
<fireball> labarna: is there a way i can make the wine app full screen in my x native resolution?
<Fauntix> Zetheroo: any idea?
<fireball> larbarna: emulate virtual desktop resolution through winecgf is not it :(
<labarna> fireball: that all depends on the app, is it a game or an application?
<zetheroo> nuvan: lets do some blacklist editing
<fireball> larbarna: i reckon it could be done through regedit, but no idea how
<devrethman> AFAIK wine can make things fullscreen if they ask to be. I don't know if it's possible to just make some random app take up your whole screen with no decorations.
<fireball> larbarna: it's a dj app
<devrethman> #winehq would probably know.
<aidan_> Ubuntu 10.4 alpha1 is up for download on the ubuntu site but the links are broken, is there any other way i can get it
<iflema> fireball do your callabration settings reset or ya cant calabrate to start..?
<zetheroo> nuvan: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<labarna> bob_: try this page... there's a section for editing the menu: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<nuvan> zetheroo: it's currently blacklisting ath_pci
<fireball> iflema: no, just not calibrated in full screen mode, fine un-maximised
<labarna> fireball: yeah sorry I'm not entirely sure, wine is tricky with resolution.  best bet is to ask in a wine channel or on their mailing list
<zetheroo> nuvan: comment that out
<zetheroo> nuvan: put a # in front of ath_pci
<nuvan> zetheroo: done
<zetheroo> nuvan: save and reboot
<fireball> derverman: thanks, i'll try that
<nuvan> zetheroo: on the way!
<zetheroo> nuvan: ok
<nuvan> zetheroo: still nothing
<zetheroo> nuvan: you rebooted already?
<nuvan> yep
<labarna> bob_: any luck editing the menu?
<bob_> labarna, looking at the site you sent.  thanks.
<Colloguy> I miss the pre-karmic battery applet, is there a close replacement?
<Yvier6> hey guys, how can i install codecs for ffmpeg i've the medibuntu packet but i dont know which are they :S
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok this is  kinda dumb question but here it goes   " I was looking for a good wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu and  nvu is what I have seen along with others that I have tried with no luck ( some are above me) now with that said nvu looks like its now known as kompozer which i will try only if it doesnt install a bunch of kde stuff with it cause I dont like kde much, so  will it pull down a bunch of kde stuff with it and do you all know of something I ha
<L3dPlatedLinux> vent found?
<nuvan> zetheroo: just rebooted again. added acpi=off to my kernel line, and now my wireless adapters are detected.
<nuvan> s/wireless/network/
<tonyyarusso> L3dPlatedLinux: KompoZer has nothing to do with KDE.
<zetheroo> nuvan: awesome ..
<labarna> Yvier6: you probably want the package "non-free-codecs" (see: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html)
<Yvier6> labarna: 8.04
<nuvan> zetheroo: kinda crappy to be booting a laptop with acpi disabled though.
<fireball> how come my xorg settings are a little random on bootup? ie, uses different config files randomly?
<nuvan> zetheroo: will be hell on the battery life
<zetheroo> nuvan: try it once more without that option
<nuvan> zetheroo: oh, and it's not actually seeing any wireless networks. just the adapters
<labarna> Yvier6: "non-free-codecs" is availible for hardy as well
<guillermo_> i installed python-kde4-docs but i couldn't run the program "pykdedocs"
<guillermo_> in intrepid ibex
<tomatoes7> how do i mount an iso file on ubuntu?
<guillermo_> how could i run it ?
<rww> ubottu: iso | tomatoes7
<ubottu> tomatoes7: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mtx_init> look up loopback devices
<Yvier6> labarna: but my virtual server cant find the packages
<zetheroo> nuvan: I would do a full shut down and reboot ... also make sure the wireless is enabled all the time in the BIOS
<eon01> hello , Any one knwo a good tutorial : How to Install JADE on Linux ??
<nuvan> zetheroo: rebooting now, and the wireless is full-time on in the bios
<tomatoes7> thanks
<labarna> L3dPlatedLinux: I think it's just pulling down qt files and maybe some kde extra stuff you won't end up running kde don't worry
<labarna> Yvier6: did you add the medibuntu repository?
<tonyyarusso> labarna: There are no Qt dependencies whatsoever.
<zetheroo> nuvan: this will tell you if the module is loaded  ......... echo ath9k | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Yvier6> labarna: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<tonyyarusso> labarna, L3dPlatedLinux: It's a GTK app - look for yourself.
<Yvier6> right?
<labarna> tomatoes7: check out gmountiso http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<webbb82> so lets me get this straight if i shrink my windows 7 partition   then run the ubuntu install cd  i will get a option to install to unalocated disk space?
<labarna> tonyyarusso: sorry my mistake
<sovi3t> webbb82, yes
<labarna> Yvier6: can you apt-get install w32codecs?
<webbb82> even if its unalocated?
<webbb82> do i have to make the swap partition or will the ubuntu instaall cd take care of that
<Yvier6> labarna: no ;(
<labarna> Yvier6: have you run apt-get update?
<sdubois> i'm trying to install libpng, but it is saying libpng12-dev: Depends: libpng12-0 (= 1.2.15~beta5-3) but 1.2.15~beta5-3ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<lucky4linux> webbb82: it depends on the type of installation you choose
<webbb82> lucky4linux:  how so?
<guillermo_> i installed python-kde4-docs but i couldn't run the program "pykdedocs"
<guillermo_> how could i run it ?
<Yvier6> labarna: yes
<sovi3t> webbb82, by default it should take care of swap and root formatting, or at least give some sane defaults
<lucky4linux> webbb82: in the beginning, the installer will ask you to choose an installation type, how are you gonna install ? Via wubi ?
<nuvan> zetheroo: booted normally, no network devices. ath9k is loaded and according to lspci associated with the wireless adapter.  however, lshw spits out *-network UNCLAIMED for both adapters
<webbb82> oh im using a live install cd
<Yvier6> labarna: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_hardy_free_binary-amd64_Packages)
<Yvier6> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_hardy_non-free_binary-amd64_Packages)
<lucky4linux> webbb82: ya but are you installing it from within windows or right frmo system boot up ?
<zetheroo> nuvan:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309605
<lucky4linux> webbb82:   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing   see here
<labarna> Yvier6: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.com?
<Yvier6> labarna: yesss
<lucky4linux> webbb82 you will have very nice pics to illustrate the installation process here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<Yvier6> labarna: http://pastie.org/private/t4pmqtnol5fexmubdv5kdq
<Yvier6> labarna: hosteurope is my provider
<webbb82> By default, the installer will give you the option to install Ubuntu side by side with whatever operating system is currently on your computer. You can choose that if you want to set up a dual-boot,   i dont get that option when i goto install
<lucky4linux> webbb82: you mean that you dont see " Install them side by side" option ???
<wickwire> \quit
<webbb82> yes
<Yvier6> labarna: and?
<lucky4linux> webbb82: oops, ok ! reboot your sytem again and again boot your system from CD and in the UBuntu menu, select  "Check CD for defects "
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, I have a triple boot system that uses an older version of Ubuntu that still relied on grub1, if I reinstall windows7 (which would wipe grub I believe) then update ubuntu can I mak it install grub2?
<lucky4linux> webbb82: which CD your have ? 8.10 or 9.04 or 9.10 ?
<webbb82> 9.10
<lucky4linux> webbb82: ok did you download it or did you get it from Canonical directly by post ?
<linux-padawan> hey guys, anyone proficient with network file sharing?
<webbb82> download
<mkquist> Cyber_Akuma: you can upgrade it to grub 2
<lucky4linux> webbb82: ok reboot and check it as i said before
<Cyber_Akuma> great
<lifestream> Does anyone what this Gnome-App-Install  traceback  mean?  Karmic      http://paste.ubuntu.com/368636/
<webbb82> shouldnt i shrink my hard drive in half first?
<mkquist> linux-padawan: what you trying to do?
<lucky4linux> webbb82: no need, we are just checking the CD for defects now. Lets worry about installation and space later !
<tomatoes7> how do i find out how many shells i am running
<linux-padawan> mkquist: i have several computers, all connected via a router, and i want to share directories.. linux and windows machines
<labarna> Yvier6: hmm ok try checking the file /etc/apt/source.list.d
<usser> lifestream, do you have python-gst package installed?
<webbb82> ok ill be back ill get back on when i log back in
<linux-padawan> however the nautilus share function doesnt seem to work
<lucky4linux> webbb82: ok
<mkquist> linux-padawan: are you using shares-admin in terminal?
<linux-padawan> no, was using the share option in nautilus. it worked once, now it wont.. not sure why.. really im open to any approach just want it working lol
<Yvier6> labarna: but this is emptx
<Yvier6> labarna: but this is empty
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: i think you missing something to do with gstreamer or libgstreamer, but i'm not sure
<labarna> Yvier6: any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<lifestream> usser, onetinsoldier, I'm not sure, trying to find it on synaptic and packages.ubuntu.com
<mkquist> linux-padawan: try typing shares-admin in a terminal window, then /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mkquist> linux-padawan: after you set your shares of course
<mkquist> linux-padawan: is working for me as we speak
<Yvier6> labarna: empty
<Yvier6> its a virtual server
<mkquist> linux-padawan: did find on the new installs that i had to restart samba on boot. doesnt seem to be a problem anymore though
<linux-padawan> interesting...
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: i have no idea if the following package is your issue, but do you have this package installed? --> python-gst0.10
<labarna> Yvier6: I'm not sure than... try deleting it from the sources.list file and rerunning the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Yvier6> labarna: done but nothing..
<labarna> Yvier6: well you can always goto the medibuntu site and download the packages themselves you don't need the repository
<lifestream> onetinsoldier,  I searched for python-gst in synaptic and it  isn't even shown in synaptic at all
<labarna> Yvier6: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/index.html
<labarna> lifestream: python-gst0.10
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: hmmm, are you running 9.10 Karmic?
<nuvan> zetheroo: well, if I boot without ACPI, I can see the network adapters, and while the wireless still doesn't work, the wired does, so i'm bridging the connection from my desktop, and will run a full update of the system, see what that does for me.
<lifestream> labarna, yes, it's not there at all
<linux-padawan> hmmm.. now how do i navigate to it from another linux machine?
<linux-padawan> the shared directory doesnt show up under the networking tab
<lifestream> onetinsoldier, Yes :)   gnome-app-install was working for a long time, but I don't use it often enough to see which upgrade broke it, assuming one did
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: just open network servers and it should show up
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: if it doesnt, then refresh it a few times
<linux-padawan> u mean the network section under nautilus?
<replic8tor> I have a server install of ubuntu at home. How do I add an ip to like a firewall block list? I tried iptables but the command isnt found.
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: like places, network servers
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: roger. i don't think i really know how to help any further
<linux-padawan> nothing
<linux-padawan> thats the odd part
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: same-same
<labarna> lifestream: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-gst&searchon=names&suite=all&section=main
<linux-padawan> i had it working before
<lifestream> onetinsoldier, I apreciate the help, I'll keep looking online :)
<linux-padawan> not any longer tho
<mkquist_> give it a go, works for me... had to reinstall samba once or twice when koala first came out, but works solid now
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: ok, good luck :)
<linux-padawan> im an idiot.. dang it, may have just figuredit out]
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: what was it?
<lifestream> labarna, "python-gst0.10 is already the newest version."  Grr grr
<linux-padawan> neverming
<linux-padawan> thought i hadnt started smbd on other puter
<irkep> is it possible to merge connections in ubuntu?
<linux-padawan> both have smbd running, or should at least
<obscurant1st_> hi in ubuntu 9.10 i just installed apache 2.2, where is the default index.html stored?
<irkep> like you can in windows
<meganerd> obscurant1st_: /var/www
<obscurant1st_> k thx.
<meganerd> irkep: what do you mean, can you be more specific
<linux-padawan> whats the dif between smbd and samba?
<rww> linux-padawan: smbd is part of samba
<james_> hello all
<meganerd> linux-padawan: smbd is the name of the process, samba is the human friendly name
<irkep> meganerd: merge a wireless connection and a wired connection to the same network
<linux-padawan> well when i run samba start it says i need to install samba4, yet it takes the command samba...
<meganerd> irkep: the word you are looking for is bridge
<irkep> meganerd: what is a "bridge"?
<meganerd> irkep: and yes it is not only possible, but reasonalby easy to do
<james_> here's a random one... when you right click on a picture and choose "set as background", where does that picture get saved to?
<Fauntix> ok wine doesnt work on 9.10
<meganerd> irkep: look it up, but it sounds like what you want to do
<pingfloyd> irkep: a glorified switch
<james_> sorry, picture from the internet
<linux-padawan> and when i click on the windows network icon under network it just says unable to mount
<hunger__> anyone have HDMI audio working on karmic?  Nvidia card, TIA
<pingfloyd> irkep: there's some minor differences
<irkep> look what up meganerd? if i lookup the word "bridge" ill get a million unrelated pages before running into anything for ubuntu
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: did you restart samba?
<linux-padawan> only smbd will take but yes i ran smbd restart
<linux-padawan> however when i type smbd status nthing shows up
<rww> james_: I just tried it, looks like it ended up in "Firefox_wallpaper.png" in my home folder
<linux-padawan> whatelse can i do to verify its running?
<hunger__> oh, btw, Nvidia Geforce 8600m GT, was working in 8.x not sure why it was removed
<pingfloyd> irkep: a bridge serves the same purpose as a switch, it breaks up collision domains
<Quan-Time> hunger__: i have NV220GT M workin in 9.10 karmic x64 no probs
<sovi3t> james, ~/Firefox_wallpaper.png assuming your using firefox
<sloopy> pingfloyd, it does?
<irkep> pingfloyd: i dont know what you're talking about
<hunger__> quan, which driver?
<pingfloyd> sloopy: yes
<linux-padawan> mkquist: yup i did, how can i confirm its running, nothing comes up when i type smbd status
<ouyes> i want to add  two shortcuts of display desktop and open home folder in xubuntu, i do not know the command name of the two ,who can tell me ?
<sloopy> pingfloyd, never seen one of those...
<Fauntix> Ok I really want to run Ubuntu but i need some programs to work that...well arent working
<hunger__> i'm using the proprietary drivers (from nvidia's site) i've tried 185, 190 and  195 series...after 9.04 HDMI audio quit working on me
<Santisnight> how do i forward a port?
<Santisnight> through my router*
<irkep> anyone?
<sloopy> irkep, whats the question?
<pingfloyd> sloopy: seen what?  A bridge?
<Quan-Time> Santisnight: www.portforward.com prolly has a guide.. this is ubuntu help, NOT hardawre help
<irkep> how do you merge connections, as you do in windows?
<Santisnight> Quan-Time,  right, sorry
<Santisnight> thanks though
<sloopy> pingfloyd, yeah a bridge that seperates collision domains...
<Quan-Time> Santisnight: np... if you get REALLY stuck, PM me and ill help
<Quan-Time> or you can leave, whichever
<pingfloyd> pingfloyd: bridges always have
<obscurant1st> is there any way of running a webserver in ubuntu like dyndns do without using dyndns?
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: intermesting... i get the same, but its working... hmmm
<sloopy> irkep, using a bridge, i would guess you are trying to bridge a wired/wireless networks?
<pingfloyd> sloopy: hubs don't though
<linux-padawan> perhaps my router needs a reboot
<linux-padawan> ill be back
<sloopy> pingfloyd, maybe your thinking of a switch?
<eon01> Hello anyone worked with JADE ????
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: id try restarting networking instead
<rumpsy> omg, time applet is not working properly!, even i installed ntp, and tried to set manually, but it automatically assigned to some time, :(
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: first
<pingfloyd> sloopy: no
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: just my opinion
<drbanzai> obscurant1st, Why do you not want to use dyndns?
<irkep> pingfloyd, sloopy: I want to bridge my connections so when i switch between them my streaming media isnt interrupted
<rww> rumpsy: if you have ntp installed, it'll automatically set the time. That's the whole point of ntp. If you want to set the time manually, remove it.
<sacarlson> How can I get mysql to install on Ubuntu 9.1?  I tried 5.0 and 5.1 both got stuck in install.  When I tried to unistall I also had problems.  I now have them deleted.  what should I do to install a working mysql?
<irkep> i want to *merge connections
<zedster> I have no tty's running and my grub is messed up, anyone think they can help?
<pingfloyd> irkep: merging is their misuse of the word
<pingfloyd> irkep: when you do that in windows, it is acting like a bridge
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: where did you try to install them from?
<irkep> sloopy: yes
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso I used synaptic
<irkep> where in ubuntu do you go to bridge 2 connections?
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: can you define "got stuck"?
<rumpsy> rww: Yes, you right,  know that, but even after removal of ntp, i'm facing the same problem, it automatically assigning some default time
<drbanzai> obscurant1st, You can run a webserver without a domain name...just use the IP address
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso: well I didn't write it down but I can try again and tell you.
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso should I just try install lamp?
<irkep> this is kind of unrelated to my question, but, can you bridge connections to different networks?
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: sure.  My guess is that you didn't expand the little window that asks you for sql root password.
<sloopy> irkep, never done it 'client side' so to speak, but i would guess you would use bridge utilities
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: from tasksel?  You could, if you want it.
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso no I got that far
<pingfloyd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<sloopy> irkep, see -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<pingfloyd> old article, but it is the general idea
<wolter> ping
<sacarlson> tonnyyarusso it was past the password question when it tried to start the demon
<hunger__> anyone? HDMI audio on an Nvidia card in karmic?
<irkep> pingfloyd: do you know how to bridhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridgehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<rumpsy> rww: ?
<rww> rumpsy: does it only do it after you turn your computer off and back on?
<zedster> I have no ttys terminals, need help
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: huh, that's odd.  Maybe you should try from the command line so you can see any error messages that crop up.
<linux-padawan> nothing
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso: I also tried tasksel but now I have a clean start so I'll try tasksel again
<linux-padawan> mkquist: nothing ... any other thoughts
<tonyyarusso> hunger__: I don't think anything supports that yet.  If it did, it would be the driver from nvidia.
<hunger__> tony, used to work in 8.x
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: restart networking?
<rumpsy> rww: yes
<linux-padawan> how?
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pingfloyd> irkep: why not just make your life easy and install a switch?
<linux-padawan> networking restart
<tonyyarusso> hunger__: 8.04 or 8.10?  You should always specify.  (I don't know the answer, but if someone else does they'll need to know which.)
<linux-padawan> command notfound
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso yes this time i'm using the command line with tasksel
<hunger__> i read in some posts hdmi audio on nvidia was removed in 9.04+ and the fix didn't make it into 9.10, but others have said they gotten it to work, just worked no idea how though
<Pupeno> How do I add a file type to ubuntu so that they are open with certain application?
<pingfloyd> switches are so cheap these days, hence why nobody bothers bridging anymore
<hunger__> tony, both 8.04 and 8.10
<rumpsy> rww: what might be the problem?
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<rww> rumpsy: after you remove power from the computer? if so, that sounds more like a problem with the clock battery
<hunger__> tony, actually 8.10 for sure, 8.04 my memories a bit sketchy
<XPANSiVE> I tryed to install ubuntu on a old laptop today but it hangs at the red-ish backdrop with a mouse pointer. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<linux-padawan> nah its the networking part it doesnt like
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: what do you mean?
<rumpsy> rww: Okay, i'll check that, and back to you
<mrpink57> XPANSiVE: how old is said laptop?  Ubuntu isnt exactly skinny as she used to be.
<sovi3t> Pupeno, right click the file you want to run, click properties, go to the open with tab.
<linux-padawan> says networking command not found
<ubuntu> hm. I'm wondering if livecd can write to removeable disk?
<XPANSiVE> 800 mhz, 192 mb of ram
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: yes
<pingfloyd> linux-padawan: you have to use the full path
<Pupeno> sovi3t: it says it'll asociate K3B with blah.k3b and other Zip files. I want K3B only for .k3b, not other zip files.
<linux-padawan> i did
<mrpink57> XPANSiVE: did you install a full blown ubuntu or something like xubuntu?
<pingfloyd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<XPANSiVE> full blown
<littlebear91> mrpink57, can xubuntu livecd write to removeable HDD?
<XPANSiVE> it hangs while installing
<linux-padawan> ahh.. i was in the directory.. so i didnt
<mrpink57> XPANSiVE: you might want to try something smaller like Xubuntu or Crunchbang
<XPANSiVE> kk
<pingfloyd> linux-padawan: you can't do it that way
<linux-padawan> now restarting smbd then
<pingfloyd> linux-padawan: if you're in the directory you would do sudo ./networking restart
<linux-padawan> again the whole path?
<mrpink57> XPANSiVE: i have a 1.7ghz 512mb laptop and use Arch which I keep slim with a tiling wm
<pingfloyd> linux-padawan: you have to have the ./ part unless it's in your PATH variable
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso: after running tasksel and selecting lamp-server I saw no errors and looks like mysql is installed when I checked in synaptic but I see no demon running
<zedster> can anyone help me? the lack of tty1-6 is driving me nutz
<TomV_415> long day for ubuntu problems.. for me.  Just got things working, then bam something odd happend.. Soon after getting my nvida-settings working, my windows all got messed up...
<mrpink57> XPANSiVE: does it hang forever or does it eventually just go to a command line?
<pingfloyd> linux-padawan: if you're in the directory you can't just type   networking  you have to type ./networking
<TomV_415> For example the terminal window just shows up as a white box.. no menu, no text, nothing.
<XPANSiVE> i left it for 4 hours
<linux-padawan> hmmm got it working now.. thanks!
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: sharing works now?
<pingfloyd> linux-padawan: full path will work regardless of where you are
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: what happens if you start it manually?  'sudo service mysqld start'
<TomV_415> I can move it around with alt-F7, but that it.
<mrpink57> XPANSiVE: i am sure if you reinstall it will work but Ubuntu is pretty chunky for that laptop still, its going ot struggle.
<linux-padawan> right i know the full path part, was trying to take a short cut
<linux-padawan> how about starting smbd tho
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart should work...
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso unrecognized service
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: or stop/start too...
<XPANSiVE> i'll try some other distro
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: try mysql instead of mysqld - I can't remember
<XPANSiVE> or maybe just a terminal ;D
<ayotte> salut
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso: when I deleted it I also deleted the files with mysql in /etc/init.d  maybe those were still needed?
<rumpsy> ayotte: salut
<ayotte> on parles-tu en français ici ?
<microhaxo> fyi, tint2 sucks as the bottom window holder panel. Buggy
<zedster> anyone else on a dell d830?
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: uh, apt should have replaced them when you reinstalled
<pingfloyd> XPANSiVE: you'll probably want a lighter desktop environment
<microhaxo> (when replacing the default gnome one)
<zedster> or a quadro 140m system at least
<rumpsy> ayotte: What type of language is that
<linux-padawan> ok then for security reasons i can stop the share by stopping smbd?
<TheEngineer> hey. i just got ubuntu, and am running it on VMware Fusion. i'm trying to install VMware tools on it, but i can't seem to get it to work. anybody know how to get it to work?
<TomV_415> any suggestions about why my window tiles and screens disapeared?
<rww> ubottu: fr | ayotte
<ubottu> ayotte: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rumpsy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Neverwill> how do you get it so i can share files with a Windows network?
<rww> rumpsy: it's French ;P
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso: nothing with the word  ls /etc/init.d/*my*  nothing there
<rumpsy> lol
<TomV_415> just got back my windows..
<Neverwill> i wana just network the two together so i dont have to burn cd's :/
<TomV_415> had to do with 'visual effects'
<hunger__> neverwill, samba
<hunger__> though, ftp server i think is more stable
<poliwangi> banyuwangi
<linux-padawan> ftp server?
<sacarlson> tonnyyarusso there is a file /usr/bin/mysql but when I run that I get error 2002 can't connect to local mysql server
<linux-padawan> u mean in lieu of samba for file sharing?
<rww> ubottu: id | poliwangi
<ubottu> poliwangi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Neverwill> hmm, well I dont have my own ftp, but i am going to look into that Samba
<hunger__> linux, yes'm
<rumpsy> rww: now what lang is that?
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: is it still not working?
<hunger__> neverwill, also, nfs is better than samba too
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: did you install the mysql server or just the client?
<linux-padawan> oh no it is working perfectly now thanks
<Neverwill> hmmm
<rww> rumpsy: Indonesian, though I cheated and used an IP lookup for that one.
<Neverwill> <---new to linux
<linux-padawan> so i just stop the share by stopping smbd
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso I installed lamp
<hunger__> neverwill, take a look at nfs first, i believe nfs is more stable than samba
<hunger__> neverwill hehe no prob
<sloopy> hunger__, only on a secure local network is nfs better
<Neverwill> okay :)
<tonyyarusso> sacarlson: well, something's still messed up from before.  Try doing an install --reinstall of the server package
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso I just ran mysqld-safe and that brings up something
<BLCK_MN> hello
<BLCK_MN> black man here
<mkquist_> linux-padawan: or just open the shares-admin and remove it..
<sacarlson> tonyyarusso now I see a mysqld running
<rumpsy> BLCK_MN: why?
<hunger__> sloopy, really? didn't know that interesting
<hunger__> neverwill: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<MTec007> Neverwill: you can set up a ftp server locally if you dont want to fiddle with samba
<linux-padawan> that is way cool
<rww> BLCK_MN: Hello. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<BLCK_MN> yes
<zedster> anyone? my ttys are missing and my video drivers cannot write to xorg
<BLCK_MN> i am currently trying to install ORT-8a on Ubuntu version 3.5
<BLCK_MN> i am getting a driver loopback error
<BLCK_MN> what do i do
<hunger__> neverwill, if you ever run into weird issues with not being able to connect bounce smbd on your linux box, usually helps alot
<Neverwill> I may have to do that FTP server thing, i've used FTP before.
<sloopy> hunger__, nfs has simple security is easy to hack with MIM attacks
<hunger__> sloopy, i see, will take note of that
<rww> bazhang: thanks
<pingfloyd> yeah, nfs was never meant for use across untrustworthy networks
<MTec007> Neverwill: samba is more of a solution than ftp but i never had luck with samba
<hunger__> neverwill, yeah i think ftp is easier, or at least less frustrating, but samba is a better solution overall
<sacarlson> ﻿tonyyarusso ok will do but I think it's working now I would just have to bring it up manualy
<zedster> bazhang: you around?
<Neverwill> alright thanks guys
<hunger__> neverwill did you get that link i sent?
<zealot> bazhang: what was that for?
<mkquist> cantg agree, have no problems with samba at all
<mkquist> cant*
<Alexandra> Hi, is there a way to block spam messages in Empathy?
<zealot> Alexandra: switch to Apathy
<Neverwill> yes indeed
<Alexandra> zealot: Ok, never tried, will do so
<Alexandra> Thanks
<rumpsy> BLCK_MN: what is that software all about?
<sloopy> Neverwill, sharing using samba should be as simple as right click on the folder and setup from there...
<rww> Alexandra: zealot was making a (bad) joke
<zealot> rumpsy: he is banned
<sloopy> Neverwill, using the Sharing options...
<Neverwill> sloopy: alright thanks dude.
<linux-padawan> so how big have u guys seen a root fs get?
<rumpsy> BLCK_MN: but his name is still here, somebody kick this nick
<Neverwill> did the admin-shares command Mkquist told meh about.
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, when i have two directory in my path and in those directories there are two files with same name , but different applications , how can i know which one is that i am executing ?
<rww> rumpsy: He was quieted, not banned.
<rumpsy> oh, okay
<rww> SaEeDIRHA: the one in the directory that's first in the path gets executed
<Alexandra> rww: Well, I realised
<Alexandra> ;)
<ULTRASWIPOVER> HELLO
<Neverwill> meeehhh ram = fail in this machine. uber slow
<rww> Alexandra: I can't seem to find a way to block people on Empathy, actually. You might want to try Pidgin, I know it can.
<xlene> hi im having problems installing hardy on my ipadz any help plz?
<rww> Alexandra: or I might just not be looking hard enough. I'm not too good at empathy :(
<linux-padawan> how big u guys seen / fs get?  i have a 12 gig partition for it but only using like 33 megs lol
<linux-padawan> 300*
<pingfloyd> so few irc clients have decent tab completion
<rww> xlene: Please don't troll in here.
<xlene> whats trolling?
<xlene> sry im new to irc
<Alexandra> rww: Ok, thanks ... and hey, guess what this is not a bad joke ;)
<rww> linux-padawan: 10GB. Of course, that's the size limit of my root partitions, so...
<SaEeDIRHA> rww: thankx alot :)
<Anarki2004> got myself into a pickle here
<sloopy> linux-padawan, mine has been in the 350-400GiB range, but then my /home was on it too then...
<rww> linux-padawan: mine generally sit at or under 5GB. I have /home on a separate partition.
<linux-padawan> see i have a pretty specific partition scheme with /var, /tmp and /home all seperate
<Yvier6> Is there a tutorial available for installing apache solr on ubuntu 8.04?
<Neverwill> So, is this room like an entire chat to get help with anything? or just mainly Ubuntu support since its an Ubuntu channel
<Neverwill> cause i have a few programming questios
<sloopy> Neverwill, ubuntu only...
<RiverRat> Ubuntu.  There is a #hardware channel that is more general.
<rww> Neverwill: Ubuntu support only. #ubuntu-offtopic has other discussions, and some programming languages have their own channel.
<rww> Neverwill: which language?
<sloopy> Neverwill, there are other channels for specific languages...
<Neverwill> how do I get to see the list of rooms?
<Neverwill> rww: mainly Python, just starting out :/
<rww> Neverwill: /msg alis help. Alis is a service bot for searching for channels. Some people will recommend /list, which is a bad idea.
<rww> Neverwill: I think #python exists.
<zedster> still having issues, I do not have a tty1-6, its driving me nutz
<sloopy> Neverwill, the list is dangerous to show... often crashes clients due to size, and there is a #python channel
<Neverwill> ahh, I see. need to figure out the ident thing. been sooo long since i've been on IRC
<RiverRat> Neverwill: #Python
<zedster> anyone have any ideas on how to get the tty's working?
<rww> Neverwill: ident thing? Is it telling you that you need to be registered to join?
<Neverwill> * #python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<rww> ubottu: register | Neverwill
<ubottu> Neverwill: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Neverwill> <3
<linux-padawan> thanks for ur help guys.  good night
<Anarki2004> what is the command line i need to install an irc client from the terminal window? i am using "sudo apt-get install xchat" but that doesn't work. furthermore, i can't get the software sources app to open i think because i'm booted from live.
<gdbc> jsj
<rww> Anarki2004: That should install Xchat. What "doesn't work" about it?
<andrewsd> hey all
<RiverRat> I have a problem when typing in passwords.  The keyboard doesn't work right on my laptop.  Logging in or using gnome-keyring.  Any ideas on which package I should re-install to get that working?
<andrewsd> anybody experienced thunderbird 3.0 100% cpu lock-up on quit?
<Anarki2004> e: couldn't find package
<rww> Anarki2004: do "sudo apt-get update" first
<Anarki2004> still a nogo
<RiverRat> Doesn't he need to reboot to the system instead of the live CD first?
<Anarki2004> i may have seriously botched my installation of ubuntu
<andrewsd> Anybody here using thunderbird getting 100% CPU usage freezing on exit?
<zedster> buller? anyone? I have no virtual terminals running
<Anarki2004> failing is my real problem
<zedster> andrewsd: have you ran it in safe mode at least once?
<xlene> OMG I CANT STOP TYPING IN COLORS
<rww> Anarki2004: copy the entire output of "sudo apt-get update" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here.
<rww> xlene: this channel blocks colors.
<neverwill> lawl
<Anarki2004> yeah, thing is i'm using my phone right now
<Rubby> Hey all, quick question, is there a command that you can hit that will list system specs? Ram, processor, that sort of fun
<rww> Anarki2004: ah, okay. Do you see "universe" somewhere in the output?
<andrewsd> zedster: trying now
<xlene> well why cant i stop the colors one of you guys have hacked me havent you
<Anarki2004> because i have a different, more complex problem...
<rww> Rubby: "lshw" has way more than you want to know :)
<mrpink57> who had the tty problem?
<Rubby> Thanks kindly Rww
<emes> i frequently have issues with the adobe pdf plugin in firefox where i have to restart firefox to get it to work. how can i fix this? or what alternatives are there?
<neverwill> Verified :D
<zedster> mrpink57: me
<mrpink57> zedster: have you checked your inttab?
<Anarki2004> no universe
<zedster> mrpink57: no, what should I look for?
<rww> Anarki2004: that's why it's not finding it, then.
<andrewsd> zedster: Hmm, not sure if it made a difference - perhaps?
<mrpink57> zedster: near the bottom you should see your tty's its an obvious
<rww> Anarki2004: Try installing "xchat-gnome" instead. It's rather annoying, but it's in main so you should have it.
<andrewsd> zedster: I'm curious... have you heard reports of the safe mode fixing 100% cpu issues on exit (I don't use plugins btw)
<Anarki2004> ok
<mrpink57> zedster: basically it should show telling tty to run in runlevels
<Anarki2004> i think that did it
<zedster> andrewsd: no, just normally if the problem doesn't occur in safe mode it is diagnostically relevant
<zedster> mrpink57: how do I access it?
<mrpink57> sudo gedit /etc/inittab
<mrpink57> zedster: don't go monking around in there too much, just look for your tty
<DrkShadow> what can I play mp3's with? Amarok takes too much space for my poor netbook, tomem is installed.. but.. huh? I don't know where. Is there anything with at least a simple playlist that I can use? I'm about to just use mpg123.
<rww> mrpink57: as a general rule, we prefer to recommend gksudo over sudo for graphical commands
<Anarki2004> ahhhh
<mrpink57> rww: ok I use Arch so it's all different
<Anarki2004> a real keyboard :-D
<Anarki2004> now onto my bigger problem: GRUB
<Anarki2004> or do I need to go to a grub support chan for that
<mneptok> mrpink57: you should still use gksu instead of sudo for GTK apps in Arch
<mrpink57> DrkShadow: see if you can install cmus its written in C and easy to use all CLI though
<rww> Anarki2004: You can ask here. I'm not very good with GRUB, but someone else might know.
<zedster> mrpink57: I don;t have any  /etc/inttab file
<rww> zedster: it's inittab, not inttab
<Anarki2004> ok then
<Anarki2004> got to figure out how to word all this
<mneptok> DrkShadow: try Audacious
<sherri> hi
<zedster> rww: still nothing
<mrpink57> mneptok: gksudo is not a command for me, I use dwm.
<sherri> any one here
<rww> sherri: hi!
<mrpink57> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sherri> hi
<rumpsy> sherri: Anyone!, what you want from anyone?
<mrpink57> !give sherri ask
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> zedster: ah. I've got no idea, just happened to know that file name :)
<sherri> what is this that i am in right now
<mrpink57> zedster: where you able to open your inittab?
<zedster> mrpink57: I think inittab is no longer used
<rww> sherri: the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<zedster> mrpink57: no
<mneptok> mrpink57: easy on the !ask trigger, please
<rww> mrpink57: the syntax for sending a factoid to a user is "!factoid | user" to do it in-channel, or "!factoid > user" to send a PM, btw.
<sherri> this is not a chat room im looking for chat rooms on ubuntu now
<Anarki2004> hmm...well to put it simply grub goes into "grub rescue" mode when i try to boot
<mneptok> sherri: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sherri> ok ty
<mrpink57> zedster: apparently ubuntu does not use a inittab they use what is called upstart and its in /etc/event.d/rc-default
<zedster> mrpink57: upstart replaced inittab
<zedster> lol
<mrpink57> zedster: however I do not know if the file follows the same setup as a standard inittab
<sherri> can i do it from here or do i got to sign out and then sign back in
<mkquist_> sherri: just clik on it
<rww> sherri: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic in the same place you're typing messages
<rumpsy> sherri: click this word, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> sherri, /join #channelname
<rww> ubottu: away > chibi_sleep
<ubottu> chibi_sleep, please see my private message
<zedster> mrpink57: still not finding it
<mrpink57> zedster: there is nothing under what I gave /etc/event.d/rc-default?
<mrb427>  hey all, would anyone please save my life and tell me whats wrong with my if loop? http://codepad.org/a1ef6XFk
<mrb427>  for some reason best1 always equals 102
<neverwill> Anyone: i did the Share-admin command in terminal> downloaded and installed packages> now it just repeats. Said it was done installing..
<zedster> mrpink57: no, no event.d directory
<mrpink57> zedster: try locate rc-default
<rww> mrpink57: which language?
<rww> mrpink57: sorry, mistab
<rww> mrb427: which language is that?
<zedster> mrpink57: nothing
<mrpink57> zedster: either it has been chagned or you do not have something you need.  this is where I give you some money for gas and we go our seperate ways.
<zedster> mrpink57: thanks for the help
<sovi3t> zedster, ttys are inited in /etc/init/tty[1-6].conf i think
<zedster> sovi3t: they are there
<zedster> they just don't run
<mrpink57> i want my gas money back...
<emes> i frequently have issues with the adobe pdf plugin in firefox where i have to restart firefox to get it to work. how can i fix this? or what alternatives are there?
<zedster> when I click on the screen I get a blinking courser
 * zedster gives mrpink57 his money and copy of reservoir dogs back 
<sc_woes> can someone help me install pygtk or otherwise fix the software center so it will work again?
<mrpink57> maybe pastebin the file that may help
<sovi3t> zedster, i'm assuming that x starts?
<ouyes> i want to add  two shortcuts of display desktop and open home folder (also lock screen ctrl+alt+L,)in xubuntu, i do not know the command name of the two ,who can tell me ?
<zedster> sovi3t: yes
<sc_woes> my comp crashed while updating pygtk and now software center won't load
<sovi3t> zedster, i think i've had that issue before.  one sec
<unixalot> emes: Have you tried using foxit reader for firefox??
<emes> unixalot: is that in the ubuntu repositories?
<unixalot> emes: no its a addon for firefox, works well and is fast
<sc_woes> i like it
<novemberhascome2> I have a hard drive that isn't showing in neither Windows nor Linux though lsusb changes when I plug it in. Any suggestions?
<sc_woes> course its starting to bloat too
<sc_woes> hey ubuntuologist
<zedster> novemberhascome2: does it show up in mount or if you run something like gparted?
<sc_woes> are you ologist enough to help me reinstall software_center?
<novemberhascome2> zedster: It doesn't show in /dev.
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, there is a command to fix most issues.. hmmm.. what about trying sudo apt-get install -f
<zedster> novemberhascome2: in lsusb don't you get the mount point?
<EliasAmaral> -f stands for 'fix broken'
<sc_woes> c'mon i'm not that stupid
<onetinsoldier> emes: another alternative is 'evince'. it's in the repo. you might have it installed already
<zedster> novemberhascome2: also make sure its not a hardware issue if its an external hd and not flash, could be a loose ide/sata
<sc_woes> that string doesn't even specify what to fix
<EliasAmaral> well, this command is syntactically valid
<unixalot> what do you type to see all the available channels to join??
 * unixalot nvm
<RiverRat> Anyone know how to fix this:  Gtk-Message **: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 54, <> line 19.
<EliasAmaral> and sometimes apt-get itself recommends it (whenever it smells a broken repository)
<novemberhascome2> zedster: in lsusb the line that I see is Bus 001 Device 006: ID 13fd:1617 Initio Corporation that relates to that line.
<sc_woes> but it seems to me that command is going to change a lot of stuff
<novemberhascome2> zedster: Do you want to see the -vv for that device?
<RiverRat> Like which package provides that library?
<novemberhascome2> zedster: Furthermore it doesn't show in GParted.
<onetinsoldier> RiverRat: bug-buddy
<sc_woes> just judging from the top google results saying things like, "sudo apt-get install -f ruined my computer" etc
<zedster> novemberhascome2: not sure it would help me help you, I still think hardware is the most likely issue
<RiverRat> thanks
<onetinsoldier> yw
<sc_woes> i'm a newb to ubuntu but that doesn't mean i'm new to computers :)
<novemberhascome2> zedster: I am in agreement.
<zedster> novemberhascome2: as I said open the drive and make sure the hdd is seated
<EliasAmaral> i didn't meant to say something malicious. but maybe apt-get has a dry run
<novemberhascome2> zedster: Well, I just updated the firmware for the drive.
<sc_woes> well here's my problem far as i can tell
<sc_woes> owner@owner-desktop:~$ software-center Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 25, in <module>     import pygtk ImportError: No module named pygtk owner@owner-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get pygtk E: Invalid operation pygtk
<zedster> novemberhascome2: it worked before that?
<emes> unixalot: do you have a link to this?
<EliasAmaral> o.o
<novemberhascome2> zedster: Yes.
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, what about sudo apt-get install pygtk
<zedster> novemberhascome2: hmm... see if the drive has a battery and pull it is the only thing I can think of, or find the manual and see if it has how to recover from a bad flash
<unixalot> emes: yeah i can find a link,one sec.
<EliasAmaral> sudo apt-get --dry-run install pygtk , if you prefer
<EliasAmaral> ^^
<sc_woes> owner@owner-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pygtk [sudo] password for owner:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package pygtk owner@owner-desktop:~$
<zedster> sovi3t: you still around?
<Blue11> can anyone confirm that apache web server will no longer be supported?
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, apt-cache search pygtk
<sovi3t> zedster, yep
<sc_woes> oh now EliasAmaral, that's a big result
<Myke516> hey everyone
<sc_woes> big list of progs
<sovi3t> zedster, just trying to remember how i fixed it, or even if an update did it for me
<novemberhascome2> zedster: Got it! I just had to unpower and power the device.
<novemberhascome2> Thanks man.
<zedster> no prob
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, and maybe what you need isn't in this list.. nmm
<sc_woes> argh
<sc_woes> well the thing is, I can't use software center because it dies quietly every time i try to start
<EliasAmaral> a guess: python-gtk2
<sc_woes> and apparently it's trying to call pygtk, but can't find it
<sc_woes> so maybe there's a .cfg we can edit to remove that call?
<sc_woes> i'll try that, Elias
<zedster> sovi3t: I'm going to reboot and come back in, I tried reinstall upstart so we'll see what happens
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, yes, it seems that a fundamental part of it (that gtk bindings for python) is missing or corrupted
<sc_woes> yeah
<sc_woes> it crashed when it was updating py
<ociugi> how to mount my usb disk automatically. before, it was mounted automatically but now it is not, i don't know the reasons why
<sc_woes> and now i'm supposed to be writing a frickin MyPLC extension in Py for my research proj
<sc_woes> and i'm a total ubuntu newb :(
<neverwill> same here bro
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, i searched with: apt-cache search gtk|grep ^python|grep gtk (apt-cache itself has something like.. apt-cache search '^python.*gtk', but it doesn't show up exactly what grep would.. and has no coloring :P)
<EliasAmaral> sc_woes, myplc?
<sc_woes> hmm okay well right now it's installing pythongtk2-dev, which is listed as having the bindings
<wysiwyg> rc.webchat.org
<sc_woes> so here's to hoping
<EliasAmaral> -dev..?
<sc_woes> yeah i'm hoping the developer's pack will have the bindings that it's calling? I dunno
<sc_woes> wishin an prayin here
<sc_woes> EliasAmaral, this is MyPLC http://www.planet-lab.org/
<sc_woes> research framework for I2/NLR
<unixalot> emes: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/58592
<zedster> sovi3t: well that failed
<EliasAmaral> i am not quite sure o.o but i bet that if there is a separate -dev, that's for C source code files that will be compiled (that will glue python with the GTK+ library written in C). maybe you need python-gtk2. but i am not sure either
<sc_woes> well hell
<pepee> hi
<sovi3t> zedster, have you tried starting a tty manually?  sudo start tty2
<zedster> sovi3t: that works
<rww> Blue11: Which version of it?
<sovi3t> zedster, can you pastebin your /etc/default/console-setup
<rww> Blue11: Ubuntu hasn't supported apache1 (the version that Apache itself recently stopped supporting) since dapper. apache2 is still supported.
<Myke516> anyone know what a good free and open-sourced program i could use to record my computer screen? I'd liek to make a recording/video of my screen so i can show others how to install things and do other Ubuntu related things
<rww> ubottu: screencast | Myke516
<ubottu> Myke516: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sc_woes> good lord Myke516 I hope you find it
<Blue11> rww: this is a really badly worded article:  http://apache.slashdot.org/story/10/02/03/2052211/The-Final-Release-of-Apache-HTTP-Server-13?from=rss
<zedster> sovi3t: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1890e88c
<Myke516> Thanks :)
<rww> Blue11: Right. Apache declared end of life on their version 1.3. Version 2 has existed for a long, long time. Ubuntu hasn't supported the version 1 series for years.
<ravenxbishop1> hi
<irfan_> how to make a voice chat in gyachi ?
<MajinHeartless> Hi.Suddenly I can't send/receive e-mails with Evolution. The button turned gray... do you guys know why?
<ravenxbishop1> need some help with porting drivers
<sovi3t> zedster, so that looks right.
<rww> well. Dapper is still supported on server, so I guess they kinda do. But it hasn't been shipped in a new release since then.
<Blue11> rww: apparently I wasn't the only one that thought this was the death of apache -- - it's a badly worded article.....I checked to see what I have installed and it's v 2.2 --
<ravenxbishop1> anyone know where i can get help porting drivers?
<zedster> sovi3t: I think its something between xorg, grub2, and my nvidia drivers but I cannot nail it down
<rww> Blue11: That's Slashdot for you. 2.2 is fine and supported.
<zedster> ravenxbishop1: what drivers? most projects like that will show up on something like google code
<Blue11> rww: indeed!  Thanks for the confirmation though -- and I'm very very glad I mis-interpretted that - but from the looks of it, a lot of people did too!
<zmanning> woo hoo! new laptop!
<irfan_> any body know ?
<rww> Blue11: no problem. Glad I could be of help :)
<zmanning> fresh ubuntu install
<dabaR> majinheartless u restarted it?
<zedster> sovi3t: when I run "runlevel" I get unknown as the output
<MajinHeartless> Hi.Suddenly I can't send/receive e-mails with Evolution. The button turned gray... do you guys know why?
<irfan_> how to make voice chat in gyachi ?
<ravenxbishop1> zedster> it doesnt have ported drivers :) someone will have to do it ...
<MajinHeartless> yes Dabar I did
<MajinHeartless> two times
<samt> i installed windowxp and debain daily.  after rebooted i don't see windowxp on the menu options.  can anybody help me with this. thanks
<zedster> ravenxbishop1: what hardware is it?
<MajinHeartless> never happened before
<ravenxbishop1> aardvark sound cards
<bazhang> samt, #debian for debian support
<Blue11> zedster: they are called init - do a man init
<zedster> Blue11: ??
<webwanderer> How can I disable window decorations on docapps under openbox?
<dabaR> did you go offline - bottom left
<Blue11> zedster: init lets you set the runlevel --
<ravenxbishop1> zedster> its not going to have a port, aardvark sound cards... many people want the drivers ported. but so far as i can find none have been
<webwanderer> Does anybody use openbox in here?
<gawk> samt: hopefully you did not accidentally overwrite that partition ;)
<samt> no
<nytek_> webwanderer: xmonad all the way
<webwanderer> :(
<MajinHeartless> I can't send e-mails neither.  When I click on Send it keeps in the outbox....  it was working fine a while ago
<sovi3t> zedster, it wouldn't be x.  grub2 is a possibility.  try uncommenting GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub doing an update-grub and rebooting
<nytek_> webwanderer: what are you trying to do webwanderer?
<dabaR> samt fix grub
<Blue11> MajinHeartless: sounds like your smtp server may be dead
<webwanderer> nytek_: My dockapp shows a window decoration.
<samt> how d id do that?
<jokehead> could anyone tell me how to bridge two connections?
<webwanderer> I can't find a way to disable it.
<MajinHeartless> Bluedll nop is not... just tried on a laptop with Ubuntu and work fine
<bazhang> samt, is ubuntu installed on there as well? if so, which version
<nytek_> webwanderer: as in like cairo?
<MajinHeartless> I have five e-mails there...
<irfan_> help me plz
<samt> no
<jokehead> !bridge
<zmanning> anyone have a good link for best first steps for a fresh ubuntu install?
<pren> hi. where are firefox plugin located? i looked in ~/.mozilla/plugins  there is nothing there
<dabaR> samt google and #debian
<bazhang> samt, then this is the wrong channel; #debian for debian support
<ravenxbishop1> noone have any good ideas for finding people who port drivers?
<samt> ok
<webwanderer> nytek_: No, it shows a title bar. Which it shouldn't.
<Blue11> zmanning:  backup /etc/ and /home/ first
<dabaR> majinheartless you might be in offline mode
<samt> but nobody  talking there right now. so i thought i try you guys
<samt> thanks anyway
<nytek_> webwanderer: hmm, im not familiar with openbox. im sorry, trying the openbox channel
<jokehead> could anyone tell me how to bridge two connections?
<noric> I am developing a gnome applet. I would like to add it to my ubuntu gnome panel, without "make install"
<dabaR> samt google fix grub debian windows
<samt> ok thanks i will try to give it a try
<dabaR> !ics
<noric> As far as I know, the only way to add an applet to the panel is to right click and "Add to Panel".  I'm wondering if there is a way I can do it from file ??
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<webwanderer> nytek_: Thanks
<jokehead> dabaR, was that for me?
<MajinHeartless> lol dabar thanks... I tried to re-install it from Synpatics and same issue... lol, it's changed alone xD  It's fixed... I've been 6 whole years without even a windows partition-wine... never happened before
<dabaR> Jokehead yup
<jokehead> dabaR, that's not what i meant
<MajinHeartless> thanks guys
<bazhang> jokehead, is this irkep from before?
<dabaR> yw
<jokehead> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> jokehead, and you read the ubuntu help guide?
<jokehead> that is for a no longer supported version of ubuntu
<zmanning> Blue11, thanks
<jokehead> bazhang that is for a no longer supported version of ubuntu
<Blue11> zmanning: i know that seems trite - but if you screw anything up, you have a path back to the way it was before you messed it up.
<noric> I'm working with a gnome-applet. make install was supposed to add the applet to the "Add to Panel" menu, but it did not. How can I add it manually?
<zmanning> Blue11, yeah im pretty confident im not going to delete the whole etc dir as ive done that before
<sc_woes> can anyone help me fix this error?
<sc_woes> owner@owner-desktop:~$ software-center Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 25, in <module>     import pygtk ImportError: No module named pygtk owner@owner-desktop:~$
<Blue11> zmanning: I've done worser!
<zmanning> Blue11, yeah i tried using a mac for around a year or so. came crawling back to ubuntu. i missed it.
<jokehead> bazhang?
<nsgn> in empathy i'm trying to get a mail filter/rule to execute a shell script. it performs other actions attached to the same filter rule, but ignores launching the shell script. the shell script can be launched exactly as is manually
<Blue11> zmanning: also this helps:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=66
<dabaR> sc_woes open a terminal run python
<nsgn> *evolution, dangit
<nsgn> evolution
<jokehead> could anyone tell me how to bridge two connections?
<sc_woes> dabaR done, running py
<nsgn> can't launch a shell script from a filter in evolution using it's "run program" outcome"
<sc_woes> owner@owner-desktop:~$ python Python 2.6.4 (r264:75706, Dec  7 2009, 18:45:15)  [GCC 4.4.1] on linux2 Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information. >>>
<dabaR> sc type import pygtk
<dabaR> it should error
<sc_woes> dabaR Traceback (most recent call last):   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module> ImportError: No module named pygtk >>>
<RiverRat> How can I find out which package provides a library?  Say /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<zmanning> Blue11, haha thanks
<dabaR> now run in another terminal aptitude search python | grep gym
<jokehead> HELLO
<futurama140> hey could someone help me with a very complex graphics card issue?
<dabaR> not gym gtk
<nsgn> anyone on why a shell script won't launch from a mail rule in evolution?
<zmanning> so if i were installing an application like songbird, where would i put the install files /usr/lib?
<jokehead> could anyone tell me how to bridge two connections?
<jokehead> HELLO
<sc_woes> dabaR big old list
<zmanning> jokehead, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+bridge+two+connections&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a ?
<zmanning> jokehead, whoops: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<pingfloyd> or install a switch
<futurama140> hey could someone help me with a very complex graphics card issue?
<jokehead> zmanning, that is for an expired version of ubuntu
<dabaR> sc what about python-gnome
<bazhang> !info bridge-utils | jokehead
<ubottu> jokehead: bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux Ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-5 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 172 kB
<pingfloyd> futurama140: haha, you again :P
<IdleOne> futurama140: ask your next question. the real one.
<sc_woes> dabaR what about it? i don't know what you're asking.
<sc_woes> sorry
<bazhang> futurama140, please ask
<defendguin1> i'm getting a message in my notification area that my display server is broken
<dabaR> it is installed if the line starts with I
<pingfloyd> IdleOne: he just got done with throwing a tantrum in another channel
<dabaR> sc is it?
<RiverRat> How can I find out which package provides a library?  Say /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
<defendguin1> it says to read this person's blog but that doesn't tell me anything about fixing it
<sc_woes> no i dont even see it
<sc_woes> dabaR
<RiverRat> Is there a good search tool for installed files I can query?
<IdleOne> pingfloyd: that was there, this is here. hopefully futurama140 will know better :)
<sc_woes> dabaR we go from galago to gtk
<sc_woes> dabaR owner@owner-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get python-gnome [sudo] password for owner:  E: Invalid operation python-gnome owner@owner-desktop:~$
<pingfloyd> IdleOne: he got mad because he was told to ask his question instead of beating around the bush and playing games
<bazhang> jokehead, if you are referring to a wired and wireless connection bridge there are a number of threads at ubuntuforums on that
<nameo0> how do i found out if im running a 32 or 64-bit os?
<yumte> any can help me about install debian via network and nfs server.....?????????
<Flannel> sc_woes: sudo apt-get install python-gnome (you forget the instlal)
<defendguin1> http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2009/08/17/gnome-power-manager-and-blanking-removal-of-bodges/   anyone know about this issue?
<bazhang> yumte, #debian for debian support
<IdleOne> zmanning: I believe the songbird site has instruction on installing to ubuntu with an easy to use .deb file
<dabaR> sc sudo aptitude install pygtk
<ubuntologist> nameo0 - from the command line, type uname -a
<zmanning> IdleOne, for general reference though, would that be the correct location?
<futurama140> IdleOne: i just bought a new nvidia graphics card to replace an unsupported card in ubuntu, anytime i ran a 3d accelerated program, the screen would flash black. i tried about 7 different drivers to no avail. i was trolled into erasing my ubuntu, so i re-installed windows, and i used a new monitor. i just picked up a new monitor and now the flicker is back with 3d stuff. ive tried several power supplies, many drivers, TWO diff
<IdleOne> zmanning: /opt I believe is a better location. I might be wrong. I don't normally compile
<McShane> is there any way I can instruct apt or aptitude to remove all packages that were installed within a certain time frame?
<sc_woes> dabaR, weird message, but it's working, check this out - 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 19 to remove and 38 not upgraded. Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 117MB will be freed. Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] y
<futurama140> IdleOne: do. i have no idea what the problem is or how to fix it. i could go into a lot more detail but with that other guy here i just dont feel like it would be worthwhile.
<nameo0> ubuntologist: it did not tell if its 64 or 32 bit
<q0_0p> McShane, yes with cron
<dabaR> sc not exactly as expected . what did you do to mess it up?
<zmanning> IdleOne, no no im not looking to compile. lets say i was just installing it outside of any deb file or repository. where would be the best location?
<Flannel> zmanning: /usr/local/*
<sc_woes> dabaR, it finished with a HUGE number of warnings, and as soon as it finished, Update Manager popped up saying it wants to install gtk2.0, should i let it?
<ubuntologist> nameo0 - should do. uname -m may narrow it down. if not x86_64, it's 32-bit
<dabaR> sc sudo aptitude -f install after
<zmanning> Flannel, excellent, thanks!
<dabaR> yes
<sc_woes> dabar it got messed up when it crashed (random freeze) while installing python dev kit
<Flannel> zmanning: /opt/ is for special 'package' type things, that don't follow the general /bin/ /lib/ sort of directory stuff
<nameo0> ubuntologist: it prints out i686
<dabaR> sc weird
<zmanning> Flannel, so why is an app like firefox in /usr/lib?
<dabaR> sc it will likely fix itself now
<sc_woes> dabaR yeah i haven't been able to run software_center (hence my name) or Update Manager since then
<IdleOne> futurama140: I can point you to the ubuntu wiki page that covers nvidia cards but I can't help you more then that. I suggest trying to trim down your question. give the channel your graphics card info and someone should be able to help
<sc_woes> and i really need to use python!!!! :)
<dabaR> sc installation in progress?
<futurama140> IdleOne: ok, well thanks anyway.
<sc_woes> dabaR yup 5 min remaining
<Flannel> zmanning: Because firefox has issues.  #ubuntu-mozillateam might be able to shed some light on that.
<dabaR> k let me know
<sc_woes> it's downloading and i've got some torrents in the background so it'll be a bit
<yumte> any can help me about install debian via network and nfs server.....?????????
<sc_woes> thanks for all your help so far man
<sc_woes> i really appreciate it
<IdleOne> !nividia > futurama140
<IdleOne> !nvidia > futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140, please see my private message
<zmanning> Flannel, haha alright
<yumte> any can help me about install debian via network and nfs server.....?????????
<rww> yumte: Debian support in #debian
<bazhang> yumte, ubuntu involved in that somehow?
<phong_> hello
<zmanning> Flannel, so like /usr/local/share would be the right location?
<Blue11> it there anyway to determine what programme has a device locked so it can't dismount?
<ubuntologist> nameo0 - try sudo lshw -class cpu
<Flannel> zmanning: /usr/share goes to /usr/local/share (/usr/* -> usr/local/*) yeah.
<nameo0> ubuntologist - would it be under width?
<zmanning> Flannel, yeah it just doesnt seem like the right place to place applications.  so I would created a folder like /usr/local/share/songbird/ ?
<ubuntologist> that's it...width
<nameo0> k thy
<devrethman> What's a command to sort things in intuitive order. I.E. image-2.png comes before image-10.png
<devrethman> ?
<CR> having some trouble with msfcli i get a connection but then nothing happens
<pingfloyd> devrethman: sort
<sc_woes> dabaR i am happy to say that software center works
<Blue11> why won't this device dismount?
<dabaR> cool
<devrethman> pingfloyd: With what options? All the ones I've tried sort them in pure alphabetical order.
<pingfloyd> devrethman: -gd maybe, you'll have to experiment
<dabaR> sc sudo aptitude -f install tends to fix package trouble
<sovi3t> Blue11 lsof /dev/[device]
<sc_woes> dabaR does it just run through all the packages and compare to their hash or what?
<iflema> Blue11 fuser -vm /dev/sr0
<nameo0> whats the difference between creating a disc from the contents of an iso or with the iso file inside?
<devrethman> It won't allow me to sort things with multiple sorting order options. It says the options are incompatable.
<dabaR> sc no idea
<noric> Nice. I compiled this gnome-applet, managed to install and add it to my gnome-panel, but it was crashing. Managed to use gdb to modify the stdout file descriptor so I could read the error message. Pasted it into google, came up with a bug, just had to install a missing dependency :)
<noric> Yay technology
<devrethman> and none of the options it provides are right.
<sc_woes> what does this do?  sudo apt-get install -f
<m0ar> sc_woes:  man apt-get
<noric> So uh, gnome-voice-control is an applet that lets you execute "RUN TERMINAL" and other hardcoded commands into your mic.
<EliasAmaral> sudo apt-get --dry-run install -f
<noric> Now that I have it building and running, I'm modifying the hardcoded list of voice commands to read a config file.
<noric> By tomorrow I should be able to say "computer play music"
<EliasAmaral> it will show what it will do, without actually doing anything
<noric> huzzah
<nameo0> can someone please help me with burning an iso to a cd
<nameo0> ?
<sovi3t> noric lol
<Blue11> sovi3t: that didn't work
<spiffythekid__> sup
<iflema> Blue11 fuser -vm /dev/sr0... thatll show PID of app using the block device.... sr0 should be right unless you got multiple roms
<Blue11> iflema: that didn't work either
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, do you know of a program named brasero?
<sovi3t> Blue11 - didn't list anything?
<wickwire_> \quit
<noric> Actually Gnome has no out-of-the-box voice recognition; no simple voice->command mapping. hopefully I can make this my first open source patch lol
<Blue11> iflema: it's /dev/sdc
<iflema> Blue11 if there is no output from fuser then no app is holding it....
<nameo0> eliasAmaral: ya i need help with it
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, it's installed by default on ubuntu 9.10 - tools, sound and video, brasero disk burner (but it works for data cds/dvds too)
<Blue11> now it unmounts
<nameo0> please message me EliasAmaral
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, so ask your question
<nytek_> what does gnome call the power settings?
<LasBuntu> how do I stop Gnome panels from loading in KDE?
<zmanning> so no one knows where application files should actually go? im just trying to get an idea of best practice
<nytek_> gnome-power-settings?
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, I must help you in the public channel, sorry
<LasBuntu> I just went from Gnome to KDE and i'm still seeing the old panels in the new KDE desktop
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, that's because if i say something wrong, someone can correct me
<chelz> is there some way to look at a list of updates released for ubuntu and filter so that only the ones requiring restarts are shown?
<ubuntologist> nameo0 - if brasero doesn't work for u, try k3b - i found it to work where brasero didn't
<nameo0> Elias: basically i can only open the cd and then mount the file
<nameo0> i cant do it strait from the program
<philien> Hi are anybody from the translation team ?
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, now I don't understand you. what you want to do? to clone a cd?
<iflema> Blue11 by the way.... a sudo infront of fuser is best practice
<IdleOne> !purekde | LasBuntu
<ubottu> LasBuntu: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<chelz> nameo0: from the main Brasero window, right after you open it, there's "Burn image"
<Blue11> iflema: indeed now trying to mount the partition read/write
<philien> Are anybody from the translation team ?
<LasBuntu> IdleOne: no, I just want to stop the gnome-panel from loading
<nameo0> elias: i want to burn an image onto a cd but brasero will not recognize the cd unless i open the cd with it
<philien> Are anybody from the translation team ?
<philien> Are there anybody from the translation team ?
<Blue11> iflema: not happy with this:  sudo mount -t vfat -o rw /media/sansa
<IdleOne> LasBuntu: gnome-panel is loading when you chose KDE at the login menu?
<nameo0> nvm now it recognizes
<nameo0> thy for the help
<philien> Nameo0 - Are you in the translation team ?
<nameo0> no
<nameo0> but i speak fluant polish if that helps
<iflema> Blue11 vfat can get lost..... sorry about earlier for some reason i assumed cdrom..
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, Hmmm o.o what do you mean by "unless i open the cd with it"? maybe it's my poor english or something
<spiffythekid> hey guys
<philien> Nameo0 - I want to translate Ubuntu's CD
<Blue11> iflema: i am trying to mount my sansa fuse (vfat) as read write - it defaults to read only - and no es muy bueno
<chelz> EliasAmaral: when a CD is inserted a window pops up asking what program should be launched to interact with it. it's been that way since at least intrepid
<nameo0> Elias: nvm just brasero took a long time to recognize that there was a cd
<chelz> Blue11: if something can be mounted rw, it usually is by default. are you sure there's no write protect switch on the device itself? or perhaps an option in its menu?
<iflema> Blue11 mmm... not sure... gksu nautilus?!?!?!
<devrethman> Does anybody offhand know how to use imagemagick (or anything else) to combine a bunch of PNGs into pages of a PDF?
<Blue11> chelz: dunno I'll look into that
<EliasAmaral> hmmmmm. if you select brasero in the pop up that asks for what to do with a blank disk, it can burn normally nameo0?
<nameo0> elais: its all good now
<sovi3t> devrethman see tiffcp and tiff2pdf
<chelz> devrethman: this is one way: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/35022
<sovi3t> devrethman make that libtiff-tools
<infid> what's more stable, gnome or kde?
<sovi3t> infid gnome
<slashzul> gnome
<chelz> infid: gnome on ubuntu
<devrethman> gnome
<ouyes> both, depends on what you using
<infid> k
<LasBuntu> IdleOne: yes
<chelz> assuming this is #ubuntu, i'd wager he means on ubuntu
<devrethman> In what context is KDE more stable? I've never had gnome crash on me.
<LasBuntu> IdleOne: it's apparently somehow connected to the netbook remix desktop, but we shut that off, "killall -9 gnome-panel" gets rid of it after KDE loads
<chelz> well kubuntu hasn't had a very good reputation from shipping things that are kinda flaky
<ouyes> IdleOne,  i am back, the usage satatistics  is open source , so i am safe
<chelz> if someone wants something to 'just work' going with the default of gnome on ubuntu is a good idea
<IdleOne> ouyes: :)
<Blue11> iflema: nope even gksudo won't let me delete
<IdleOne> LasBuntu: got me.
<LasBuntu> ok, was worth a shot, thanks :)
<IdleOne> LasBuntu: maybe ask in #kubuntu
<EliasAmaral> nameo0, ..? i can't understand, is brasero okay now?
<emghazal> How do I use Alt-codes? In Windows I can press Alt-0151 to type an em dash (—), but I can't do that here. I know I can use Character Map, but I want to type them using the keyboard
<ouyes> infid, xfce, gnome,kde just the desktop envirnment of ubuntu, so you are almost at the same stable stage. the stability depended on your hardware and software
<millertimek1a2m3> hey - which cross platform C++ based library is used more
<millertimek1a2m3> qt or gtk?
<sovi3t> millertimekla2m3 q3
<sovi3t> qt*
<ouyes> millertimek1a2m3,  i do not know ,but gtk i think, because it is small and simply but also powerful
<Blue11> iflema: this is how it's mounted:  /dev/sdd /media/SANSA\040FUZE vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush 0 0
<rat_> I am trying to install .net framework 2.0 sp1 in wine and I keep getting this "err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"InstallExecute" returned 1603" any suggestions? I have installed .net 2.0 via winetricks, but it still says it needs .net framework 2.0 sp1
<Lanlost> Hey, I'm trying to create a launcher. Every time I do it it just gives me the waiting hourglass (the circle thing instead) and it never appears
<Lanlost> Is there a way to create one manually? It's .launcher right?
<chelz> emghazal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434641
<millertimek1a2m3> sovi3t, ouyes : I haven't seen a single recently written book out there on either of the subjects
<chelz> Blue11: make sure you have write access to the mounted folder
<Blue11> chelz: how do I do that?
<ouyes> millertimek1a2m3, a book why needs a book, if there is , it must be a very thick book.
<Blue11> chelz: it's like it's write locked
<sovi3t> millertimekla2m3 yea, i mis-spoke been looking at a lot of kde4 on windows lately.  gtk likely the leader
<millertimek1a2m3> hmm
<chelz> Blue11: pastebin  ls -l /media
<Blue11> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Blue11> chelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/368693/
<clauden> hi all
<eeeekyellowsnow> Question: I just downloaded a package "nautilus-wallpaper", how do i open it to make some changes to the setting?
<ratapoil> what would be the command to list files and subdirectories and print to file?
<clauden> karmic: rc.local not firing... any ideas?  tried sleep 30 and a bunch of other tricks.  runs fine as S10rc.local :)
<Blue11> chelz: says it read/only file system
<Trezker> Problem, my router lets me connect to it and I have good signal, but it lags really bad. There's no communication for half a minute, then comes a burst of data and then it halts for half a minute again.
<millertimek1a2m3> KDE was built with qt.
<sovi3t> ratapoil find . -name "*" -print > outfile
<Blue11> okay it's forced me to boot windows bbiab
<millertimek1a2m3> also, the license on the gtk site says "2007"
<chelz> Blue11: do   chmod 777 /media/SANSA*
<chelz> might need a sudo
<m0ar> ratapoil: find /path - >> file.tt
<m0ar> txt* or w/e
<m0ar> sovi3t: -print isn't needed since it already outputs, and > redirects the output
<sovi3t> m0ar - yea, just figured that out ;)
<m0ar> ratapoil: Sorry, find /path/ -d >> file.txt.   -d is for -depth, >> ADDS to file, if you use > you'll replace the info in the file!
<m0ar> ratapoil: Then if you want to list a certain type of files you can use -name "*.*" and stuff like that. As path . and .. works finers
<m0ar> sovi3t: Wtf does -print do btw?
<m0ar> :)
<tico> HELLLOOOOOOOOOO
<Darkben> hi
<tico> someone knows how to open .cbl file under ubuntu?
<sovi3t> m0ar it prints the output when using -exec
<tomatoes7> i accidentally removed my volume control from the top panel and i don't know how to get it back
<tomatoes7> i try Add to Panel, but the volume control is not an option
<m0ar> tomatoes7: pulse or alsa?
<rat_> I am trying to install .net framework 2.0 sp1 in wine and I keep getting this "err:msi:ITERATE_Actions Execution halted, action L"InstallExecute" returned 1603" any suggestions? I have installed .net 2.0 via winetricks, but it still says it needs .net framework 2.0 sp1
<m0ar> tomatoes7: try starting gnome-volume-controlapplet
<m0ar> control-applet*
<error404notfound> i have configured postfix to bind to all interfaces and accept connections from a specific ip say my.ip.add.ress/32 to my_networks, configured firewall but i still can't even telnet to port 25 on postfix server.
<tomatoes7> alsa
<jstagame> can someone help with my problem i installed ubuntu 9.04 PC intel x86 desktop for somehow it changed to 64 bit?
<indus> jstagame, its not possible
<rww> jstagame: what's the output of "uname -a" in the terminal?
<indus> jstagame, yes output of uname -a command
<clauden> rc.local any ideas?
<jstagame> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomatoes7> how do i get my volume control back on the panel?
<jstagame> indus here is my result on that
<jstagame> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<indus> jstagame, you installed a 64 bit version
<tomatoes7> how do i get back my notification panel
<jstagame> PC (Intel x86) server install CD
<indus> tomatoes7, right click panel>add to panel
<jstagame> thats where i install
<indus> jstagame, maybe a mistake on website then
<jstagame> i am on this site indus http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<indus> jstagame, but i can assure you, it cannot change from 386 to x86_64
<indus> jstagame, what you install is what you get
<jstagame> i ran on my another pc without a problem
<jstagame> when i run it on this pc thats what i ran to
<indus> jstagame, strange but dont know if its possible
<jstagame> hehe,Thank you indus yeah i find that strange since i didn't even have problem with my another pc but on this one shoot give my head  pounding
<indus> jstagame,is this a server install
<jstagame> no sir desktop
<indus> jstagame, whats the vesion of firefox ,check in about
<songer> hello
<songer> i have problems with my nvidia
<indus> jstagame, you said its server ?
<jstagame> i use the 3.0.3 version
<jstagame> no sir desktop
<om26er> songer, complain them. :(
<om26er> songer, ok sorry. driver not working?
<songer> yeap
<SetiAmon> This may not be the exact place to ask,but is there a way to anonymize bit torrent on linux
<indus> jstagame, you ssaid above, intel pc server install cd
<om26er> songer, which nvidia card are you using?
<jstagame> sorry my error typo
<jstagame> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD actuall ran this one here
<indus> jstagame, you installed another cd probably
<indus> jstagame, nvm i dont know what to say
<jstagame> hehe, yeah thank you indus for your help
<indus> jstagame, :)
<HammerHead66> can anyone tell me how to download all 32bit lib for my pc?
<Blue11> iflema: heh apparently windows "read-only" permission is different then linux --
<jargal> hey help me: how to stardict dictionary into add more language (my language mongol.dic) for ubuntu
<indus> HammerHead66, all?
<HammerHead66> yea
<songer> is
<songer> C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<indus> HammerHead66, why do you need all?
<Blue1> crazy
<HammerHead66> well I'm trying to get my adobe to work but the 32bit libs i need won't install
<chelz> HammerHead66: why not just download what you need? i'm guessing you want to run some 32bit stuff on a 64bit system
<jargal> hey help me: how to stardict dictionary into add more language (my language mongol.dic) for ubuntu
<chelz> HammerHead66: what version of ubuntu are you using and what piece of adobe software are you trying to use?
<jstagame> indus Thanks have a great nite
<songer> om26er: if I install the drivers the pc gets slow
<HammerHead66> I'm not sure
<om26er> songer, no?
<jargal> hey help me: how to stardict dictionary into add more language (my language mongol.dic) for ubuntu
<om26er> songer, which driver you installed? (version)
<songer> C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: how do I get the ver up on terminal?
<songer> 96.43.13
<chelz> HammerHead66: cat /etc/issue
<jargal> hey help me: how to stardict dictionary into add more language (my language mongol.dic) for ubuntu
<chelz> jargal: cat /etc/issue
<chelz> erm
<chelz> jargal: System ---> Administration ---> Language Selector
<jargal> ok
<om26er> songer, open System>administration>hardware drivers
<chelz> jargal: second one
<songer> from there i install the drivers
<om26er> songer, and was it recommended?
<songer> i installed it
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<songer> vercion 185
<Yggdrasil> hello, where is teh applications menu information stored ?
<chelz> HammerHead66: ah alright. so what adobe software are you trying to use? is it perhaps photoshop or flash or dreamweaver or.. ?
<HammerHead66> flash
<Yggdrasil> wine left its dirty little afterbirth there
<Yggdrasil> wine is crap
<chelz> Yggdrasil: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<songer> it happen the same thing
<chelz> HammerHead66: do you want to make flash things or watch them?
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I would be watching them
<chelz> HammerHead66: do you use firefox?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: yes
<chelz> HammerHead66: in the terminal do:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<songer> om26er, when i try to play any video it goes pausing
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: it's working
<meatbun> when i modify /etc/resolv.conf, do i need to restart some sort of service?
<chelz> HammerHead66: just so i know what i'm recommending is correct, please paste what this outputs in the terminal:   uname -a
<zenlunatic> meatbun: dont think so
<tom-v415> I'm working on a new install of ubuntu, and after importing my old /home data from a backup, things were looking good.. .then my internet connection just stoped.. I can see the local network, but not outside.  Rebooted to windows, no problem.  Other computers no problem, but this one, can only see local.
<tom-v415> how do I troubleshoot?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok 1 sec it's still working
<chelz> HammerHead66: you can open a new terminal window
<chelz> tom-v415: pastebin the output of "traceroute google.com"
<chelz> tom-v415: without the quotes
<tom-v415> chelz: ok.. looks like local may not be working either.. just a sec.
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz:  Linux ok 2.6.24-26-generic
<Yvier6> Anyone here?
<chelz> HammerHead66: there should be more to it than that. are you sure you're copying and pasting all of it?
<chelz> Yvier6: sometimes ;)
<hero1900> i got weird problem when i watch youtube is firefox the sound will gone after that and i need to log out and in to get it back
<hero1900> ??
<zmanning> with compiz, is there an expose for windows?
<hero1900> any help
<Yvier6> How can i create a "link" that  can run "/var/www/vhosts/domain.de/httpdocs/" (without quotes) with drupal ?
<zmanning> hero1900, have you looked at alsamixer?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: Linux ok 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 17:55:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zmanning> hero1900, then f5
<chelz> zmanning: http://wiki.compiz.org/CommonKeyboardShortcuts
<Yvier6> how can i input "drupal" instead of "/var/www/vhostsdomain.de/httpdocs/" ?
<Yvier6> i think this way is better to understand
<tom-v415> chelz: no luck... the program 'traceroute' can not be found.. (odd)  when I try sudo apt-get install traceroute, I see 'failed to fetch and Network is unreachable)
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: yeah it works now thank you!
<hero1900> yes
<chelz> HammerHead66: awesome! thanks for using ubuntu :)
<zmanning> chelz, so i guess thats a no then?
<hero1900> actually sound will not go totally
<hero1900> it will work only in firefox
<tom-v415> chelz: something simple in my settings that I updated probably
<hero1900> and in totem or vlc or any other applications mute
<chelz> zmanning: there are ways to organize windows so you select between them, i'm not sure if they're part of compiz though. i do know programs that do that exist for linux
<gokturk> #ubuntu-tr
<Yvier6> is theren't a olution?
<iflema> tom-v415 ping is a good start.. unless you luv ya fiewalls.. tryin a terminal  ping ubuntu.com also check ' ifconfig ' confirm ya interface is loaded
<Yvier6> solution*
<chelz> tom-v415: you could check the output of   ifconfig
<INDUS> HI
<Yvier6> chelz: is there a solution chelz?
<tom-v415> chelz: using system->network->traceroute als fails with send failed
<nat2610_> Hey, what can I do ? I have ubuntu 9.10 and Every so often the sound totally stop to working in my browsers (firefox and chrome). Is there anything I can simply restart like a service or  I don't know what ?
<chelz> hero1900: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<hero1900> 9.10
<devrethman> Is anyone here familiar with tiff2pdf? when I try to use it the file it outputs is like 4 pixels wide, which is a problem.
<hero1900> and i have lastest alsa
<hero1900> 22
<chelz> Yvier6: sure, you mean in a terminal? like say you wanted to run "ls -l" but only wanted to type "ll"?
<tom-v415> iflema: I'll copy the ifconfig to pastebin...but need to use usb to move to networked computer..
<chelz> hero1900: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - go through this
<chelz> tom-v415: well are you getting an ip from it? are you able to ping other local machines?
<hero1900> okey
<hero1900> thx
<chelz> nat2610_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Yvier6> chelz: yes i mean in terminal it is so bad to write /var/www/vhosts/domain.de/httpdocs/ could i create a symbolic link that i only could drupal write and then my terminal goes to var/www....
<Yvier6> ?
<iflema> tom-v415 how many network cards in it? include wireless?
<FloodBot2> Yvier6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom-v415> chelz: doesn't look like I can get to other local machines
<nat2610_> chelz, I checked before, but it's not really my problem. If I use for example vlc, the sound is there ... it's only in the browser that I notice this issue
<tom-v415> iflema: wireless is connected..shows signal strength
<chelz> Yvier6: sure! we call those "symbolic links" to make a link you do:   ln -s target linkName
<iflema> tom-v415 and wireless is what you trying to connect through?
<Yvier6> ln -s /var/www/vhosts/XXX/httpdocs/ drupal
<Yvier6> so?
<chelz> Yvier6: yeah, where you execute that a link called "drupal" will be created
<chelz> Yvier6: so make sure you're where you want the link to be
<tom-v415> iflema: yes, I can try wired..
<Yvier6> chelz: with cd or what do you mean
<chelz> Yvier6: yes
<tom-v415> iflema: but it was all working fine  just a little while ago.
<Yvier6> cd var....?
<chelz> Yvier6: you can optionally do something like:  ln -s /var/www/vhosts/XXX/httpdocs/ /home/Yvier6/Desktop/drupal
<Yvier6> chelz: hm..and only drupal isnt ok?
<iflema> tom-v415 ok... well... whats changed?
<damnbadluck> excuse me, i was here yesterday and my mounter became corrupt, so joeyjones told me to "sudo remove mount" and the whole OS is gone, i have a 9.10 disc here, and i have access to the command line in grub, can i repair my system this way? i would just try a fresh install but i have some files i need to save.
<chelz> Yvier6: i'm talking about where the link you create will be put
<Yvier6> chelz: thanks an last question :D how can i delete a symboliclink?
<chelz> damnbadluck: boot to the 9.10 disc, mount your filesystem, and get the files you want back
<chelz> Yvier6: it is like any other file. you can either move it to the trash in gnome's nautilus or do "rm file". in your case "rm drupal"
<tom-v415> iflema: just plugged it in, and wired is working..
<chelz> damnbadluck: then probably the easiest is to reinstall ubuntu
<Artanis00> How do you set folder icons like the default home folder places that respect changing the theme? If I just set the icon from the folder's properties menu the icon doesn't change to new themes.
<replic8tor> how do you block an ip from accessing ubuntu? I tried command iptables but it doesnt exist.
<chelz> tom-v415: in ifconfig were you getting assigned an IP?
<tom-v415> chelz: but what's changed is not too much..I copied over all my settings from a previous install so I updated /home/myname with lots of files
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: Though you sould chroot into the old install and reinstall mount
<haffe> replic8tor: I would install firestarter and build a firewall rule.
<iflema> tom-v415 what did you do? :) did you update... change anything... too many changes?
<damnbadluck> chelz: im trying to boot to it, but anytime i try to either install or boot from disc, the disc drive speeds up and then nothing happens, i have to ctrl+alt+del to make the system respond, do you have any suggestions?
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: um, sould -> could
<tucemiux> replic8tor, do you have a router at home?
<replic8tor> is firestarter console?
<replic8tor> I do have a router yes.
<tomatoes7> my sound sucks ass on my pc
<tucemiux> replic8tor, you can try blocking the IP in the router
<haffe> replic8tor: No, it's a gui.
<chelz> damnbadluck: you could try checking your BIOS settings to make sure it tries booting to a CD before the hard drive. you could also try burning another install CD
<tomatoes7> i get some like weird feedback sound
<damnbadluck> Artanis00: "chroot" from command line?
<damnbadluck> chelz: ill check that then.
<chelz> damnbadluck: you can use chroot to fix your system if you remember the exact command you did to break it
<tucemiux> tomatoes7, youre recording using the mic?
<tom-v415> iflema: here's the BEFORE (i plugged in wire) ifconifg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7556d1b2
<tomatoes7> no
<chelz> damnbadluck: well actually you could check your ~/.bash_history if you get your fs mounted
<damnbadluck> chelz: the exact command was "sudo apt-get remove mount"
<tucemiux> tomatoes7, you get feedback just by listening to music or stuff?
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: it's kinda complicated, but it's possible to access the installed environment within the liveCD through the command line
<replic8tor> What non gui app should I try if not firestarter?
<tomatoes7> yeah
<chelz> damnbadluck: if you get booted to a livecd chrooting is an option
<tomatoes7> its like a loud farting chopper
<iflema> tom-v415 two network interfaces.... i wanted that info before to save you moving between machines..... it does not help now
<tucemiux> it's your computer, some computers have that problem, i have that problem on windows but on ubuntu it sounds fine
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: From there you should be able to use apt-get to install mount again
<replic8tor> firestarter is just a frontend to iptables yea?
<tom-v415> iflema: now that I've got a connection, I've put both ifconfig outputs up in that same link.
<tomatoes7> tucemiux, well i figure i need different drivers
<Viper1432> yes replic8tor , but its a very nice frontend.
<tomatoes7> its never had problems when i run windows
<tom-v415> iflema: what do you look at in that output, lots of stuff to parse there. (in ifconfig )
<damnbadluck> chelz: ok so my disc drive is set to first position to boot from, and i have no other discs i can use for another copy of ubuntu. how long should i wait after choosing the boot from disc option before it responds?
<replic8tor> Its a server, doesnt run X>
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: I have a blog post here that I refer to when I nuke my installs, detailing how to chroot into the installed environment from a LiveCD: http://artanis00.blogspot.com/2009/08/getting-sources-source-keys-and-package.html
<damnbadluck> Artanis00: ok, well i suppose thisll be a lot easier when i can get the CD to boot properly.
<chelz> damnbadluck: don't select boot from disk. select "try out ubuntu"
<tucemiux> tomatoes7, or it could also be the sound card
<tucemiux> it could also be pulseaudio though i doubt it, I suggest you check the forum or launchpad
<tomatoes7> the sound card works fine in windows
<damnbadluck> chelz: yea, thats what i meant :P
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: I didn't realize you couldn't get into the LiveCD either...
<chelz> damnbadluck: do you have any usb flash sticks/drives around that you can format?
<chelz> damnbadluck: if your system can boot to a usb device, you can install ubuntu on one of them with UNetbootin
<damnbadluck> chelz: no i dont actually :P
<damnbadluck> chelz: how long should the system take to respond when i use the "try ubuntu" option?
<tom-v415> chelz: oops, thought the same url would show my updated pastebin... here's the update ifconfig, with both wireless only (not working) and wired: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2cc1e5e
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: It can take a while
<chelz> damnbadluck: as long as the CD drive is active and whirring, then it's doing its job
<chelz> damnbadluck: an ipod or other many kinds of mp3 players can be used also
<damnbadluck> Artanis00, chelz: ok then, ill check back in in a few minutes
<tomatoes7> my ubuntu is acting like windows....slow
<Artanis00> chelz: *note to self* boot a computer to Ubuntu off an iPod for laughs.
<iflema> tom-v415 its basically useless... and that link has the wireless connected only.
<chelz> Artanis00: it works great :)
<Artanis00> chelz: I'll need to acquire an iPod. which work best?
<tom-v415> chelz: the second pastbin?  Should have a before and after ..
<chelz> Artanis00: anything gen 5.5 and before
<tom-v415> chelz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2cc1e5e
<tomatoes7> that'd be the best way to get flash working on an ipod
<hyperstream> tomatoes7, time for a hardware upgrade, 486's dont cut it these days, :P
<chelz> tom-v415: yeah eh well you have an IP. what happens when you disable and reenable your network connection from network manager?
<[BT]Brendan> I just did an rsync command and someone completely deleted my website. any idea how to recover the files?
<[BT]Brendan> somehow*
<tom-v415> chelz: where is the network manager ?
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: do you have physical access to the machine?
<hyperstream> [BT]Brendan, lol, on your pc or on another pc?
<[BT]Brendan> my local copy
<brontosaurusrex> what is the procedure to share a printer? in karmic?
<brontosaurusrex> on the lan i mean
<hyperstream> [BT]Brendan, you synced with a blank destination ?
<hyperstream> !samba | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chelz> tom-v415: http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/3585/screenshot1yw.png - upper right
<[BT]Brendan> no i think it synchronised backwards to the way i was intending
<pingfloyd> [BT]Brendan: is that "someone" you?
<tom-v415> chelz: how you do that so fast?
<hyperstream> pingfloyd, he said somehow
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: do you have a copy of the site somewhere or did you delete your only copy?
<hyperstream> pingfloyd, corrected himself :)
<tom-v415> chelz: :-)
<[BT]Brendan> i meant somehow
<chelz> tom-v415: i found it, i didn't make it ;)
<brontosaurusrex> hyperstream: where is cups here? where is rmb clickin on the printer and selecting share?
<[BT]Brendan> weird typing error
 * iflema :)
<[BT]Brendan> i just deleted the only copy
<[BT]Brendan> whilst trying to make another copy, lol
<pingfloyd> ironic
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: so the copy was local?
<[BT]Brendan> yes
<hyperstream> !cups | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pingfloyd> trying to backup something and it destroys what you're trying to backup
<opp_> test
<lars_bauer> name off program to unzip *.bz2 files ?
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: if you can, turn off the machine forcefully with the drive in it. as in hold down power
<pingfloyd> I'll usually mount as ro when I try to backup
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: were you using ext3?
<[BT]Brendan> If i do that I can't exactly talk in irc
 * iflema :|
<[BT]Brendan> yeah i believe so
<pingfloyd> for that reason and also to avoid consistency issues
<hyperstream> [BT]Brendan, the longer its on, the less chance of recovery
<[BT]Brendan> or 4
<damnbadluck> chelz: the disc wasnt doing anything, im trying to do "check disc for defects" but thats not responding either.
<[BT]Brendan> what ever the default is when installing ubuntu
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: the longer a machine is on gives it more time to write to a disk and overwrite the data you want to recover
<tom-v415> chelz: no luck disconnect and reconnect same behaviour.  How come both before/after ifconfi have eth0, eth1 and lo?  thought there would be more when wired network was on..
<pingfloyd> it's easy to make a mistake with rsync or tar etc.
<[BT]Brendan> ok but i need to know what to do after i power off
<hyperstream> [BT]Brendan,  you really need to get on another pc
<chelz> tom-v415: there is more. eth0 is ethernet and eth1 is wireless
<[BT]Brendan> ok
<[BT]Brendan> back soon
<hyperstream> :)
<hyperstream> and he's gone lol
<chelz> damnbadluck: can your machine boot to usb devices?
<chelz> damnbadluck: if it can i would suggest getting an inexpensive flashdrive for under $20 to work off of
<Artanis00> chelz: pretty sure he said he can't...
<tom-v415> chelz: very odd, I'm chatting using the same network (different computer) on that wireless network.. and ubuntu shows a good connection, but can't see anything on it.
<chelz> Artanis00: i thought he said he didn't have any
<chelz> tom-v415: on the computer you are chatting on, if you try pinging the computer having issues, what happens?
<Artanis00> chelz: he did. yeah.
<damnbadluck> chelz: im trying to work with limited resources, my location, coupled with poor timing have left me unemployed for the past year. i have to use what i have.
<chelz> damnbadluck: ah hmm. well both reinstalling and chrooting require booting to some kind of live environment.
<chelz> tom-v415: "ping 192.168.2.55"
<rww> lars_bauer: bunzip2
<lars_bauer> rww, thx
<chelz> tom-v415: try right clicking on the network manager and hitting something that says disable
<tom-v415> chelz: just did that and it worked.. (with ethernet wire in)
<hyperstream> damnbadluck, is this for a laptop?
<damnbadluck> chelz: i just realized, i do however have many spare hard drives, and a usb adapter.
<chelz> tom-v415: try without the ethernet wire
<rww> lars_bauer: If it's a .tar.bz2 file, use `tar -xjf /path/to/file.tar.bz2` instead
<damnbadluck> hyperstream: no, but almost as difficult, a slimline pc
<chelz> damnbadluck: that would work fine, if by usb adapter you mean an external enclosure
<tom-v415> chelz:  just did... no luck ping request times out.
<lars_bauer> rww, even greater thx :O)
<damnbadluck> chelz: i mean there is a power plug to molex cord and a usb to IDE cord, no enclosure, but i use it for storage.
<damnbadluck> chelz: same difference i suppose.
<chelz> damnbadluck: ah alright. heh sounds like it'll work
<damnbadluck> chelz: how can i work with it then? what should i do?
<chelz> tom-v415: hmm how long did the wireless work for? and did anything happen just before it stopped working?
<chelz> damnbadluck: plug it in like a usb flashdrive and install ubuntu to it using Unetbootin
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: probably just use the flash drive boot instructions on it
<Artanis00> or that
<damnbadluck> chelz: "Unetbootin" ? im using a windows system right now since the system with ubuntu obviously isnt working :P
<tom-v415> chelz: it worked most of the day... Let me see how it does from a liveCD boot.  Can't think of what might have messed it up.  I'm just updating the box, so I did install openssl lib.. but that worked.. and ssh was working
<Artanis00> damnbadluck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<damnbadluck> chelz: googling./
<chelz> tom-v415: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide - try going through the steps hree
<chelz> damnbadluck: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - button at the top
<tom-v415> chelz: thanks I'll do that. :-)
<gokturk_> #pardus
 * iflema bing... bring on bong
<tom-v415> chelz: then bed time for this bonzo.  thanks for your help
<chelz> damnbadluck: if you already have an ubuntu iso around you can use that instead of downloading a new one
<chelz> tom-v415: hope your problem gets resolved. good night. ;)
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<chelz> :)*
<tom-v415> iflema: thanks to you as well. G'night :-)
 * iflema snoogens
<[BT]Brendan_> OkI'm back
<opp> Is this Ubuntu-CN?
<chelz> [BT]Brendan_: welcome back
<chelz> opp: /join #ubuntu-cn
<[BT]Brendan_> Thanks
<[BT]Brendan_> I just remembered that teh files are on a ntfs partition
<damnbadluck> chelz: i most likely need to reboot since my HDD isnt showing up when plugged in via usb, ill be back
<chelz> [BT]Brendan_: ah, that's important information
 * iflema :|
<hyperstream> iflema, need something ? :P
<[BT]Brendan_> and also that because the rsync command has worked in reverse, my new files have been over written by old ones.
<iflema> hyperstream dont get me started
<hyperstream> iflema, well if you have an issue this is the place to state it :)
<iflema> hyperstream your local... ill come over and bash ya...
<chelz> [BT]Brendan_: if you have another drive of somekind around, i suggest making a copy of the drive with the deleted files on it to those other drive(s), then working on the copies
<chelz> [BT]Brendan_: there are a variety of tools: http://www.google.com/search?q=recover+ntfs+files
<hyperstream> iflema, bit off topic ?
<[BT]Brendan_> Heh I think I might just start again
<hyperstream> !e-thug | iflema
<hyperstream> damn need to add that one :P
<chelz> [BT]Brendan_: if that's an option you could do that. from here on out employing a regular backup schedule might be a good idea. you can automate it by adding an entry to ubuntu's cron
<hyperstream> iflema, so whats the problem ?
<hyperstream> iflema, couldnt see anything scrolling up ;/
<iflema> hyperstream like i said dont get me started its offtopic and so is this
<[BT]Brendan_> Yeah I've got some hard drives in the mail
<[BT]Brendan_> cron?
<[BT]Brendan_> I've always just tried using rsync for all backup/copy like things
<hyperstream> iflema, :P
<chelz> [BT]Brendan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
 * iflema :P
<[BT]Brendan_> Ok thanks.,
<iflema> hyperstream grep ya logs its easier... ;P
<Saxon> Dude out of nowhere, my sound on 9.10 has gone crap... can I get some assist?
<chelz> Saxon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<damnbadluck> chelz: do you know much about windows issues? my hard drive is showing up in device manager but not in windows explorer
<Quan-Time> damnbadluck: what file system is it, and what version of windows ?
<chelz> damnbadluck: "To format the drive in Windows 2000 or XP, right-click on My Computer and go to “Manage”. In the window that comes up, click Disk Management in the left pane. Once it loads, you should see an “Initialize Disk” wizard pop up. "
<damnbadluck> chelz: oooooh ok thanks, i was in the device manager tab of the pane
<damnbadluck> quan-time, idk file system, im running XP on this pc
<brontosaurusrex> q2: what is the unmount command?
<a> he temba its a
<ayiez> alooo
<chelz> brontosaurusrex: umount
<Quan-Time> damnbadluck: usually NTFS.. just curious if it was a linux disjk you were trying to mount.. cos it will throw errors and kill your drive
<chelz> Quan-Time: he's using a drive as something to install ubuntu to then boot off of to recover a borked 9.10 install
<Quan-Time> kk np
<chelz> quiet :(
<chelz> you'd think out of 1.2k people there'd be some questions needing answering
<puppy> haha
<Quan-Time> im glad there isnt !
<puppy> very ture
<Quan-Time> its normally a mah house in here
<puppy> man im bored
<chelz> haha
<chelz> i like the rush of helping 5 people at once
<chelz> mental workout
<Quan-Time> you have 10 fish.. 5 drown, and 3 come back to life.. how many fish do you have ?
<Quan-Time> mental work out.. HARHARH
<puppy> damn sounds hard lol
<Flannel> Guys take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Viper1432> 10.  dead or alive you still have fish.  :D
<Quan-Time> fish cant drown ;)
<Quan-Time> aaaand now we resume our normal programming.. cheers flannel :)
<devrethman> How is it that after like 8 years of trying to make linux more user friendly, nobody has figured out how to prevent sound card locking?
<HammerHead66> chaz: are u the one that helped me before?
<chelz> HammerHead66: yep
<puppy> my sound card never works
<chelz> devrethman: they have. newer OSS handles it well and alsa does it fine
<Viper1432> funny, mine always works.
<chelz> puppy: try harder :P
<chelz> HammerHead66: is flash having issues?
<devrethman> Chelz: Really, then how is it that using the latest version of the most user friendly distro, Youtube can still shut MPD down?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I am able to see the flash but when I try to watch something on hulu.com it tells me that my player it not up to date
<puppy> works fine under win7 but under linux after sleep no good
<devrethman> I have to sit here and /etc/init.d/mpd restart over and over again until it finally picks it up
<devrethman> and once it has, half my other apps stop making sound.
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I did sudo apt-get update   and also upgrade
<puppy> i just want my music to play lol
<chelz> devrethman: eh well there's still a ways to go. sometimes manual tweaking is still necessary
<chelz> HammerHead66: ah alright, well do sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<chelz> HammerHead66: we're going to need to install a newer version
<devrethman> Yeah, I know, but from the impression that I've had, making ALSA work without "manual tweaking" has been in development longer then Duke Nukem Forever.
<devrethman> which makes me a sad panda.
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok removed
<beruic> Does anyone know how to control the size of password symbols in dialogs? Mine are very small.
<puppy> sad panda lol
<chelz> HammerHead66: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ - go here and get the "http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/"
<devrethman> beruic: Mine are really big. Want to trade?
<beruic> Yes please :)
<chelz> HammerHead66: then either open it when firefox asks you to save it, or save it then doubleclick it
<devrethman> Okay, just a sec.
<EliasAmaral> 'password symbols'?
<damnbadluck> chelz: unetbootin is processing and installing on the USB drive. will let you know how it goes.
<chelz> perhaps he means black dots
<EliasAmaral> you meant those dots when you enter a character?
<chelz> damnbadluck: sounds good
<devrethman> ●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●
<EliasAmaral> they are huge here
<beruic> EliasAmaral: yes, those dots
<devrethman> Put those in your password boxes.
<EliasAmaral> you want them even more bigger?
<EliasAmaral> (gtk2/gnome here)
<chelz> beruic: do you mean on the login screen?
<beruic> Mine are very small in both login and gksudo
<EliasAmaral> i guess every system with the ubuntu's default font will have the same char
<devrethman> Mine are also cyan, so you might want to do something like that.
<devrethman> *something about that.
<chelz> devrethman: depends on your soundcard. it's probably a good idea to google around every so often to see what the latest is in the linux world. a lot of times just a bit of tweaking can fix things.
<EliasAmaral> maybe you are using a nonstandard font beruic
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz:  error: wrong arch 'i386' Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<HammerHead66> This package will download the Flash Player from Adobe. It is a Netscape/Mozilla type plugin. Any browser based on Netscape or Mozilla can use the Flash plugin. This package officially supports the following browsers:
<HammerHead66> Firefox 2.x, Firefox 3.x, SeaMonkey 1.11
<chelz> HammerHead66: ah ok, sorry about that, one sec
<devrethman> chelz: Yeah, I know how it works, I've been using various forms of linux/oss/alsa for years, I just don't have time to tweak with it anymore >.< I was hoping coming here from Gentoo would eliminate such things.
<beruic> So no one has any ideas?
<devrethman> Although I have to give you guys props, it took me about a minute and a half to configure twinview last week.
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok
<devrethman> beruic: I think those symbols are part of the system font. You could try changing it in Menu -> system->prefs -> appearance
<devrethman> but that would change the font for everything else, too. I don't know of a way to make specific things like that larger or smaller.
<beruic> devrethman: What font do you use?
<devrethman> All of them are set to "sans"
<devrethman> and fixed width is Monospace.
<beruic> My last two are sans bold and monospace
<beruic> window titles are sans bold
<beruic> but all are size 10. What are yours?
<devrethman> I've done quite a bit of screwing around with my theme, so I dunno, I may have changed something somewhere that I forgot about.
<devrethman> 10 also.
<chelz> HammerHead66: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<damnbadluck> chelz: whats error 17?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: k
<devrethman> They finally made a 64 bit flash player O_o
<devrethman> when did that happen?
<chelz> devrethman: very recently heh
<Myrtti> devrethman: last summer, but it's alpha
<chelz> i've heard it's stable enough for most users. stable as flash ever really is.
<chelz> damnbadluck: when did you get that error?
<damnbadluck> just now, after trying to boot via usb
<damnbadluck> chelz: ^^
<devrethman> in my experience, flash is about as stable as the stuff I made with Duplo when I was very small. It usually gets noscripted.
<devrethman> I'm just impressed that adobe has finally gotten their heads out of thei--- errmmm. you know where this is going.
<chelz> i use chromium for flash stuff, and browse regularly with firefox and noscript
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: now that I've downloaded it, extracted, what now?
<devrethman> chromium?
<chelz> well i'm still waiting for hardware accelerated video playback on linux
<chelz> google chrome's oss project. has an ubuntu ppa
<devrethman> hasn't mplayer had that for quite awhile?
<damnbadluck> chelz: what do i do?
<Myrtti> oh sorry, year ago in november
<chelz> devrethman: no, it's needed by the flash plugin
<hackiolegaro> Hello Ubuntu
<chelz> damnbadluck: if you're sure it's trying to boot to the drive, try reformatting it and doing a unetbootin install again. that's a grub error of somekind
<devrethman> oh, hardware accelerated flash video? Cause I know I got hardware accelerated H264 working last summer.
<damnbadluck> chelz: ok
<chelz> devrethman: yeah i have h264 and all that
<devrethman> at least I thought I did.
<chelz> HammerHead66: in a terminal do: cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<devrethman> well, when I did it it was only in the SVN and you had to use a bunch of wierd options
<[BT]Brendan> I wish deleting things with the command line would sent them to the recycle bin.
<dandaman> when grub loads for me i have like 5 versions of ubuntu, i always use the first but i'm wondering what the other 4 are for
<devrethman> I think it was lik -vdapau=on or something like that.
<devrethman> dandaman: Old kernels, in case it updates to a kernel that does not work, you'll be able to get into the old ones to fix it.
<rww> dandaman: old kernel versions, probably
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: there are tools that do that, just not the default ones. *nixes expect people to have backups
<dandaman> devrethman: so i should always be loading from the one on top, right?
<devrethman> Although while we're on the subject, is it possible to make those automatically disappear when they're more than 2 versions old?
<devrethman> or something
<devrethman> dandaman: You should generally be loading the one with the highest version number. On mine they end up on the top usually
<chelz> devrethman: that does sound like a good feature. i haven't heard of anything existing that does that though
<dandaman> what's a kernel?
<dandaman> i figure i should know these things if im a CS major
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: returned : permission denied
<devrethman> hahaha. Kernel is like... the thing at the center of the OS that does all the low-level stuff
<devrethman> if it's working right, you will never notice it.
<puppy> its the heart
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: cannot create regular file
<Quan-Time> dandaman: kernel is a bit of corn... OR its the major reliant factor of literally every computer OS... know how windows 95 and 98 are hugely the same ? its got the same kernel.. etc.. hope that helps
<devrethman> chelz: I tried screwith with grub.conf in ubuntu once, and it was full of comments and strange foriegn things with names like 'AUTOMAGIC' so I left.
<dandaman> Quan-Time: still doesnt really explain what a kernel is :\
<chelz> HammerHead66: sudo cp
<devrethman> It's the low-level. It interfaces between hardware and software and does things like memory management and driver management.
<chelz> devrethman: menu.lst makes sense to me since i have experience with it, but the grub2 stuff i still need to learn
<Quan-Time> dandaman: umm... ok.. a kernel has the basis of how things interact.. ie: how a mouse interfaces with the screen.. all via software. the kernel is the "core" software.. im sure theres a wiki on it..
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: did it but did not ask for password
<chelz> dandaman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computing%29
<chelz> HammerHead66: you only have to enter your password every 15min i think for sudo
<dandaman> kk
<Quan-Time> dandaman: major kernel updates include new "standards" for hardware, driver sets, etc..
<devrethman> I wrote my own menu.lst when I used gentoo, but here there's all sorts of extra stuff that I'm worried will set it on fire if I screw with. Grub errors are almost as annoying as wet socks, so I avoid them.
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: O.. ok
<dandaman> i remember for an internship interview i didnt get the interviewer asked me to write a kernel for unix
<dandaman> is that really realy hard?
<Quan-Time> dandaman: and for the record, im not a computer tech. nor involved in the computer industry..
<dandaman> because it sounded hard when he first asked me :\
<chelz> dandaman: a popular exercise for CS-types is to write their own kernel
<devrethman> Yeah, that's kind of rediculously hard.
<Quan-Time> dandaman: yes.. "writing" a kernel is HUGE.. but making a custom kernel is possible.. if you dont know what a kernel is, then its stupidly hard
<devrethman> It is? Nobody told me O_o Perhaps I'm in the wrong major
<chelz> HammerHead66: then you might need to restart firefox. but that should do it
<Quan-Time> devrethman: oh dear...
<chelz> HammerHead66: if you ever want to update flash, just go to adobe's site and hunt for the 64bit flash tar.gz and copy it into the same place
<devrethman> I thought I was cool cause I wrote a BASH script that splits PDFs in half vertically
<Quan-Time> devrethman: can you drive a car ?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok thanks
<chelz> devrethman: well a simple kernel, not one that follows all the unix standards
<devrethman> Yeah, a simple kernel is possible. Writing a kernel that implements UNIX is... not so much.
<devrethman> well, I'm sure it's possible, but it is not something I would do with my free time
<devrethman> Quan-Time: Yes... why?
<Quan-Time> dandaman: can you drive a car ? its like that with CS... you learn over time.. you need correct teaching.. like doing anything.. with time @ college, you will learn the skill set needed..
<eva> join /#ncczona
<kejtsitakua> hey! is anybody in theree??!!
<kejtsitakua> xD
<devrethman> I have become comfortably numb.
<puppy> yup talking about tastie kernels
<kejtsitakua> anyway.. i got some troubles with xubuntu on my hp2133 =(
<tomatoes7> i'm getting super frustrated
<puppy> whats the issue?
<kejtsitakua> u know all windows seem to not work good
<chelz> kejtsitakua: #ubuntu-es might also help
<kejtsitakua> sorry about my english.. this is not my real language xD
<devrethman> No, windows does generally not work good. That's why we're here.
<kejtsitakua> so i can not do nothin about it??
<devrethman> Well, what's the problem?
<kejtsitakua> i mean i tried live version and works all fine
<chelz> kejtsitakua: state your problem
<puppy> seems like a theme issue
<tomatoes7> i removed ALSA drivers to replace them with OSS, now i'm trying to revert the process
<tomatoes7> i need to bang my head against a wall!
<kejtsitakua> omg
<devrethman> tomatoes7: Banging your head on the wall and dealing with linux sound drivers is more or less the same thing.
<puppy> i just gave up on my sound drivers lol
<Tartarus1> what is latest version of linux kernel right now
<devrethman> check kernel.org
<kejtsitakua> how can i know that?
<tomatoes7> maybe i'll commit suicide
<ikonia> Tartarus1: for ubuntu 2.6.31
<kejtsitakua> im new in this
<kejtsitakua> xD
<ikonia> tomatoes7: please stop messing around
<puppy> 17
<tomatoes7> nah...i'll just use windows
<ikonia> tomatoes7: ok - do that then
<devrethman> Same thing.
<chelz> tomatoes7: you get stronger through struggles
<tomatoes7> i hope so
<tomatoes7> cause i'm really really weak
<devrethman> Chelz: By that logic, let's all head over to #gentoo
<kejtsitakua> so xubuntu is the only one that does that??
<chelz> devrethman: well ok some struggles kill you
<kejtsitakua> i tried ubuntu before.. worked good
<devrethman> chelz: lol
<puppy> im using xubuntu
<chelz> kejtsitakua: what do you want to do? what isn't working?
<puppy> but no sound
<chelz> kejtsitakua: if you want to chat there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<kejtsitakua> chelz: the problem here is all windows dont work good
<kejtsitakua> they just stay at the same position.. i cant move them
<puppy> explain like, are they locking up or missing buttons
<puppy> hummm
<mneptok> kejtsitakua: what is your native language? you might try that loco chanel for better comprehension.
<chelz> kejtsitakua: try #ubuntu-es
<puppy> how about the whole pc? is it slowing down when the windows lock up
<kejtsitakua> ok ok .. i will
<kejtsitakua> thanks
<VectorX> hello i need to run a command, "sudo modprobe wl"  at the terminal when i start the os, how can i have that start on boot ?
<VectorX> or is there a better way to do it
<mirkosina> hello i want to ask you why i can not enable visual effect
<mirkosina> i use ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> VectorX: add "wl" to /etc/modules
<chelz> VectorX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102961
<ikonia> mirkosina: what video card do you have
<mirkosina> ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
<tomoyuki28jp> What's the easiest way to send email from ubuntu client machine?
<ikonia> mirkosina: the ati / xorg interaction is known to be poor and the support for them is non-standard. Make sure you're using the best xorg drivers you can
<ikonia> !ati > mirkosina
<ubottu> mirkosina, please see my private message
<llutz> tomoyuki28jp: mailx + ssmtp
<ikonia> tomoyuki28jp: pick an email client (thunderbird/evolution/etc) and use it to send email,
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok I'm still having a problem. I went to the download center and downloaded flash version 10.0.42.34  ... But when I go to hulu.com it said," requires flash player 10.0.22 or higher
<infid> what's the difference between a hardlink and just cp'ing a file?
<titan_ark> Hey. i am facing trouble with power management. everytime my notebook recovers from sleep powermanagement indicates that there is no battery
<mirkosina> ikonia im install ubuntu 9.10 last month and i can enable this visual effect
<VectorX> ok thanks, i am also trying to see if i can access my vista machine and vice versa, both computers are connected to the router, but somehow dont show up, i have enabled remote desktop etc, and samba sharing on the ubuntu, and sharing on the vista but cant see anything
<mirkosina> but i turn it off...
<ikonia> mirkosina: that doesn't change what I said
<chelz> HammerHead66: did you restart your browser?
<mirkosina> ok
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: yes
<ikonia> HammerHead66: did you restart your browser
<ikonia> chelz: sorry - lagging behind you
<anli_> There should be a way to install 32-bit firefox using synaptic, should there not?
<chelz> HammerHead66: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html is this working?
<ikonia> anli_: no,
<chelz> ikonia: np. you are providing some good answers.
<HammerHead66> ﻿ chelz: think maybe it could be my firewall?
<devrethman> anli_: i don't see why.
<ikonia> HammerHead66: no, that comes over http
<papul> can i install ubunu on a pendrive?
<ikonia> papul: yes
<ikonia> !install > papul
<ubottu> papul, please see my private message
<anli_> devrethman: Because 64-bit firefox is not supported by firebug
<chelz> HammerHead66: no
<ikonia> anli_: yes it is
<chelz> HammerHead66: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html - try this and make sure it's stating flash is working
<anli_> ikonia: No
<papul> i mean if i do apt-get install mpd than the mpd must install on the pen drive and the next time i boot mpd must be available
<anli_> ikonia: If you with support means that the browser is closing immediately, then yes
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok checking
<chelz> ikonia: is there a trigger list somewhere?
<ikonia> anli_: it's on my screen working fine
<ikonia> !ubottu > chelz
<ubottu> chelz, please see my private message
<ikonia> chelz: check that out
<youcef> hello
<anli_> ikonia: 1.5.0?
<ikonia> anli_: yes
<titan_ark> anyone? power management tool issues???
<ikonia> anli_: unless you see a note saying "not supported" don't make things up
<youcef> hi all how are you???
<anli_> ikonia: But there are several bug reports which I did not make up
<om26er> !hi | youcef
<ikonia> youcef: all well, welcome to #ubuntu, this channel is for support questions
<ubottu> youcef: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<youcef> i have question?
<ikonia> anli_: bug reports are not "not supported"
<anli_> ikonia: No, but if the bug reports tells that there is no support, I use to rely on them, but I will rely on you from now on
<youcef> there are viruses for ubuntu ?
<infid> i'm using gnome-do's Twitter plugin and it pops up a notification bubble whenever someone tweets. Is there a way to click on the bubble to launch it into my browser before it disappears?
<llutz> youcef: other malware, no virusses
<mattyh> hi
<ikonia> anli_: if it's not supported the author puts a note on saying "not supported on 64bit"
<anli_> hm
<youcef> ok thats dangerous?
<anli_> ok
<scottj> I have some code in ~/.Xmodmap that remaps right alt to a super key and it works but if I hibernate then when I resume the key is back to being an alt. any ideas?
<llutz> youcef: sure
<mattyh> anyone who knows why I cant write to #qemu irc say's cannot send to channel ?
<ikonia> scottj: daemons probably not waking up post hibernate
<ikonia> scottj: few bugs in apps do that after hibernate
<youcef> what that can do for my computer?
<anli_> ikonia: So I do not see the same behavior as a lot of other users? Or to be constructive, what shall I do?
<ikonia> !register > mattyh
<ubottu> mattyh, please see my private message
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: it said," no suitable plugins were found."
<chelz> infid: asking the gnome-do people would be better than here
<scottj> ikonia: but xmodmap isn't running as a daemon I don't think
<anli_> ikonia: Shall I ignore the bug report fix that says that I shall install a 32-bit firefox
<ikonia> scottj: no, but there is a keyboard deamon that picks up the changes
<infid> k
<ikonia> anli_: it's up to you what you'd do, personally I think "install 32bit" is a weak fix unless there is a confirmed bug
<titan_ark> ikonia: any idea on the powerdevil daemon?
<ikonia> titan_ark: in what respect ?
<anli_> ikonia: http://blog.getfirebug.com/2010/01/19/64-bit-firefox-on-linux-crashes-with-firebug-1-5-0/
<titan_ark> everytime my notebook recovers from sleep powermanagement indicates that there is no battery
<anli_> ikonia: They cant have seen your screen
<chelz> HammerHead66: in a terminal do:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<chelz> HammerHead66: then restart your browser and try to visit http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<tomatoes7> great...now i have no sound at all
<ikonia> anli_: what does "about" version say in firefox
<anli_> ikonia: Must check, please wait
<ikonia> titan_ark: ahh, I've seen that reported many times too
<ikonia> titan_ark: check launchpad for a bug report on that
<titan_ark> ikonia: i tried, couldnt find anything. shall try again. thx
<ikonia> titan_ark: you're not alone with that, I've seen that reported many times
<titan_ark> ikonia: okay
<anli_> ikonia: About for firefox itself sais version 3.5.6, ubuntu canonical 1.0
<titan_ark> thank you
<anli_> mozilla/5.0 (X11: U: Linux x86 64:
<ikonia> anli_: update to e3.5.7
<ikonia> anli_: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<anli_> ikonia: 9.10, I think
<ikonia> anli_: show me "uname -a" - lets check
<Omar87_> Sorry for this extremely n00bish question, but what's the command for creating new users?
<slowlearner> hi is there a program i can use to install ubuntu from windows? I'm looking at something like wubi but install of installing it on a windows partition it starts a real ubuntu install.
<ikonia> Omar87_: useradd - or use the gui
<anli_> ikonia: Linux plutten 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slowlearner> *but instead
<ikonia> slowlearner: not really
<ikonia> anli_: great that looks like 9.10
<ikonia> anli_: do an system update and it should update firefox to  3.5.7 which is current
<ikonia> anli_: (and what I'm using without issue)
<anli_> ikonia: Must try
<chelz> slowlearner: wubi
<chelz> wait is wubi not working for 9.10?
<ikonia> chelz: he doesn't want to use wubi
<chelz> i never know what the latest ver of ubuntu wubi supports
<chelz> oh
<HammerHead66> ﻿ ﻿chelz: ok it seem to be working now but  hulu.com is said," unable to stream this video. please check your enternet connection and try again.
<chelz> HammerHead66: try a youtube video or two, to make sure it's working
<HammerHead66> ok
<anli_> ikonia: I try apt-get dist-upgrade
<chelz> HammerHead66: for the record, running 64bit makes using proprietary stuff like flash tough
<otoady> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.1 ... I have no volume icon in the upper right corner ... how can I get it back ... I have no sound preferences ... should I .. I can't get into users and groups ... nothing happens when I click the make changes place ... I have to login 6 or 7 times before gnome starts successfully ...  I did not get grub-pc in the upgrade, but through apt-get ... help, please ...
<anli_> ikonia: I would be very greatful if this solves the problem
<ikonia> anli_: we can hope
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: video is good but no sound.
<chelz> HammerHead66: alright, is that not working? do you want to try installing it another way?
<HammerHead66> ok
<airtonix> question about networkmanagers ICS features : i currently have my netbook set to dhcp connect to my desktop(which is having two NICs, eth0 is outwards to the router which hits the WAN, and eth1 is inward and set to "shared to computers" in networkManager)... from my netbook I can access the apache server on my desktop but not google
<chelz> HammerHead66: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html - follow the commands under "For 64 bit Users"
<meowbuntu> Hi ho how it go everyone
<titan_ark> ikonia: i could only come up to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<ikonia> airtonix: you need your need something to act as a router out to the internet
<titan_ark> i am quite a n00b
<ikonia> titan_ark: just reading
<titan_ark> would appreciate the help
<titan_ark> ikonia: i thank you
<ikonia> titan_ark: that looks like it could be a similar problem/bug to you
<VectorX> how do i reset the smb.conf file to its defaults ?
<airtonix> ikonia, yep this is the function i desire my desktop to fullfil. and it does most of what i expect however I can;t seem to get past the desktop and out onto the internet when using the netbook
<titan_ark> ikonia: yeah.
<ikonia> airtonix: what are you using on the desktop as a router ?
<retry> VectorX, ipkg-configure
<ikonia> titan_ark: I'm sorry to say it looks like a kernel bug that "should" be fixed in the next ubuntu release......
<retry> there's a flag to reconfigure to default
<retry> type man ipkg-configure
<titan_ark> ikonia: i can see the mention of my notebook model. but what is the solution. seems to not make sense to me.
<ikonia> retry: dpkg ?
<retry> oh yeah!
<ikonia> titan_ark: ahhh so you are even using that notebook, ok, so I'd be confident that that is the problem then
<retry> ha I've been messing about with my pre :D
<ikonia> titan_ark: well found
<retry> so I was in ipkg mode
<airtonix> ikonia, traditionally i would use firestarters ICS features, however now i;m using the gnome networkManager to do it, im connecting from the netbook to the desktop via ethernet cable
<titan_ark> ikonia: yes i own a HP dv4t 1400
<ikonia> airtonix: gnomenetworkmanager is not routing software or ip forwarders
<ikonia> titan_ark: ok, so that's the bug then
<retry> VectorX, dpkg-reconfigure
<airtonix> ikonia, this (http://jeremy.visser.name/2009/03/24/simple-internet-connection-sharing-with-networkmanager/) leads me to believe otherwise
<titan_ark> ikonia: yes, but i cant seem to comprehend the solution. except that the test kernel has been patched
<VectorX> retry do i need to specify anything else
<retry> VectorX, yes the argument is the package yo uwant to reconfigure
<retry> so whatever samba is called
<retry> is it smb or just samba?
<ikonia> titan_ark: so you need to wait for that patched kernel to be released to ubuntu
<VectorX> samba i think
<airtonix> retry, amb is an acronym : small message block
<airtonix> retry, smb*
<meowbuntu> Hi all
<retry> airtonix, it's also samba
<airtonix> retry, :) which is a name inspired by the protocol name
<titan_ark> ikonia: ah okay. i remember when i was using a wubi install and facing some other issues, someone had given me a link to a vanilla kernel, if i am not mistaken this was also solved by the vanilla kernel
<retry> right
<ikonia> airtonix: that guide won't fly in my view unless the machine you are using is automatically setup as a router/forwader, because all gnome-network-manger is doing is telling your card to advertise it's self for incoming dns lookups with dns-masq
<anli_> ikonia: hm, with 3.5.7, it is the same, if I try to open the firebug console, the browser closes
<ikonia> anli_: there clearly is a bug there - but only for selected configurations
<otoady> I'm tired.  the cd writer won't recognize media either ... tomorrow
<airtonix> ikonia, firestarter ICS features do more than gnomes network manager then ? (because i have used firestarter to do the whole thing from dns server and forwarding)
<ikonia> airtonix: look down the list and the ammount of people having to alerter routes and the like
<anli_> ikonia: ok, so how do I install a 32-bit firefox?
<ikonia> airtonix: yes, firestarter is a full on firewall that can do forwarding
<anli_> ikonia: Has to be made by hand, I suppose?
<ikonia> anli_: you'll have to pull that from the firefox site I'm afraid
<anli_> ok
<ikonia> anli_: have you tried removing firebug, restarting the browser, confirming it works then re-installing firebug
<ikonia> anli_: the new browser may benifit from a new install of firebug
<airtonix> ikonia, thanks for the clarification
<ikonia> anli_: also did anything else get updated with firefox ?
<ikonia> anli_: need to pop out now, but I'd strongly advise a clean firebug install and a reboot to make sure all your updates took effect
<anli_> ikonia: When I opened the firefox window, no suggestions to update the plugins were made, but I uninstalled firebug and installed it
<anli_> ikonia: thx
<lhb> hi all
<lhb> is there known issues/solutions regarding dell gx280 and ubuntu 9.x
<Crippler> Hi is md5sum reliable to check for data corruption on 1tb files cloned/transferred to new harddisk
<lhb> the install disk just freeze
<titan_ark> ikonia: seems like i can rebuild my kernel with the patch.
<Myrtti> lhb: which disk are you using, live or alternate?
<titan_ark> need to figure out how to do that
<Myrtti> lhb: and where did it freeze, partition or graphics detection?
<lhb> i have done all the disk checks/memory checks
<INDUS> lhb, when live cd comes to the options screen, press f6 and remove quiet and splash and see where its freezing
<lhb> ubuntu 8.10 installed like a charm, apt-get upgraded to 9.04 and bang... it froze after 3 minutes
<Sacho> How can I modify the positioning of the panels in gnome, 9.04
<indus> lhb, could you answer Myrtti's question , are you using live cd or alternate
<lhb> indus: live
<Myrtti> lhb: do you even get to desktop?
<ouyes> Sacho, it is simple, just click right button of your mouse select "Move"
<lhb> Myrtti: i started the installer straigt, didnt go to the live cd desktop
<brokepunk> learning... websites to investigate?
<Myrtti> lhb: did you get to the graphical interface?
<Myrtti> brokepunk: learning what?
<Sacho> ouyes: I can't right click the ...whatever it's called, because there are panels over it.
<lhb> Myrtti: of the installer, yes
<Sacho> I only get the options for them.
<brokepunk> been working with linux for 4 days...
<Sacho> I want to move the strip on the top with applications/places/system/etc on the right
<c_nick> how to open file roller with root
<titan_ark> could someone help me add this patch to my kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<Myrtti> lhb: at what point did it freeze then?
<brokepunk> been working with scripting, networking, sysadmin...
<indus> Sacho, just dragand drop it to a panel on the right
<titan_ark> would appreciate the help!
<spywareBOT> http://proxy.spywarelan.se Swedish high speed webproxy!
<indus> Sacho, right click and unlock it first
<lhb> Myrtti: while copying the files, mostly but actually all over
<c_nick> got it ..i remembered
<c_nick> :d
<brokepunk> currently having problems with a script I have been working on
<ouyes> Sacho, move your mouser on the panel and then right click the mouser and select "Move"
<Myrtti> brokepunk: it would greatly help if you'd try to keep your question to one line
<HammerHead66> chelz: I have sound. Thank you for all the hand holding.
<HammerHead66> :-D
<Sacho> ouyes: I can't select move.
<keux> algum brasileiro(a)?
<spywareBOT> http://proxy.spywarelan.se Swedish high speed webproxy!
<lhb> Myrtti: the point is, i could install 8.10 and dist-upgrade to 9.02 and then the same happened on the desktop there, after about 5 mins
<ouyes> Sacho,  why?
<brokepunk> ok... cannot get permissions to .gvfs from root...
<brokepunk> by the by... ty you in advance
<Sacho> Because it's greyed out?
<indus> Sacho, because under move option , its locked to panel
<Sacho> Okay, but I don't want to move this panel, I want to move the one it's on :|
<brokepunk> i can show you the script I am having issues with
<indus> Sacho, ?
<keux> alguém que fale português?
<ouyes> Sacho,  where is the panel you want to move?
<HammerHead66>  ﻿chelz: check this out   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_UGFLT0VMY
<lhb> Myrtti: on ubuntyforums some persons asked about the same but the aswers are not relevant
<brokepunk> and tell you steps I have tried to correct the issue
<Sacho> The line.
<Sacho> On which you have applications, places, system.
<Sacho> And also the switch user/shutdown panel.
<brokepunk> still there myrtti?
<Sacho> I want to move it from the top, to the right.
<indus> Sacho, you want to move that panel completely?
<chelz> HammerHead66: is huly working?
<Sacho> ...yes
<chelz> HammerHead66: also hulu
<brokepunk> ...new to irc too
<ouyes> Sacho,  i am sure i can just click the right button
<indus> Sacho, just right click on it somewherer and select orientation right
<indus> Sacho, i have noticed too, now you cant just drag and drop
<ouyes> Sacho, are you a left-handed?
<Sacho> ouyes: Don't be condescending
<Sacho> indus: There is no free space on the panel, anywhere I click I get one of the panels that are on it
<indus> Sacho, if you have middle mouse button, you can drag and move it to right
<brokepunk> also have questions about tor
<indus> Sacho, now now isnt that easy, you remove a few things then
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: no hulu is not working it said," Express install not supported."
<brokepunk> silence?
<Myrtti> mmm, coffee
<Sacho> indus: so I have to remove several panels, move the underlying one, and then reattach them?
<|_ocke> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1u43KDiWD0&feature=related
<Sacho> There has to be an actually sane solution
<indus> Sacho, just remove the notification applet , which will clear a lot of space\
<Myrtti> |_ocke: how is that relevant to the Ubuntu support?
<ouyes> Sacho,  sorry for my poor english , but what do you mean by "Don't be condescending"?
<brokepunk> can anyone here help with scripting questions?
<retry> what sort of scripting?
<indus> brokepunk, please try in #bash
<brokepunk> bash
<|_ocke> Myrtti, i dunno, i just really like it
<brokepunk> i am
<indus> Myrtti, what type of coffee
<retry> brokepunk, i can help with bash
<|_ocke> it works on ubuntu though
<spywareBOT> http://proxy.spywarelan.se Swedish high speed webproxy!
<brokepunk> #!/bin/bash
<brokepunk> # systeminfo - A script to produce an HTML file with system info.
<brokepunk> ##### Constants
<brokepunk> TITLE="System Information for $HOSTNAME"
<brokepunk> RIGHT_NOW=$(date +"%x %r %Z")
<FloodBot2> brokepunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brokepunk> TIME_STAMP="Updated on $RIGHT_NOW by $USER"
<indus> aahh lost con
<ouyes> where is the conky configuration file?
<spywareBOT> http://proxy.spywarelan.se Swedish high speed webproxy!
<pingfloyd> quit spamming spywareBOT
<indus> !spam
<indus> !testagain > indus
<Sheepherd_> hi all... ive just read through http://nedbatchelder.com/text/exceptions-in-the-rainforest.html
<indus> Sheepherd_, whats it about
<Sheepherd_> now my question is what exactly status return's are... i only know very basic C++ so thats why i dont understand that
<|_ocke> nobody in here likes aesop rock? :(
<zvacet> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<zvacet> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chelz> HammerHead66: you could try installing hulu desktop
<indus> Sheepherd_, you are looking for the #c++ room
<Myrtti> brokepunk: please use pastebin?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: what is that?
<kjelle> Hello. I am using fakeroot to build some debian packages. When I use dpkg-buildpackage, the packages are automatically signed. How do I do that with fakeroot?
<Myrtti> |_ocke: please keep the offtopic elsewhere
<quibbler> ouyes-> in your home directory, but you have to set view hidden files ...it is .conkyrc
<chelz> HammerHead66: http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop-linux
<Leoneof> i used Storage Device Manager and changed some properties in partitions, now my partitions wont ask about password and everyone can access it, how to make it as default like before?
<|_ocke> :P sorry
<chelz> HammerHead66: you'd want "Ubuntu  	64-bit"
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: ok
<Sheepherd_> indus, well im not actually interested in C++ but rather in the whole exceptions thing, but ill go ask there anyways
<brokepunk> is it like tinyurl?
<indus> !paste | brokepunk
<ubottu> brokepunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sheepherd_> oh wtf... wrong channel xD sry guys
<ouyes> quibbler,  there is any ouyes and last+found directory
<Sheepherd_> was supposed to write in #python :D
<indus> Sheepherd_, python
<indus> Sheepherd_, ok
<brokepunk> ty ubottu
<burkey> has anyone got a vnc viewer vino pre compiled for ubuntu 8.04 that does scaling
<quibbler> ouyes->  look in ouyes (that is your home directory)
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: is this going to make it like the TV channels were I can't watch what I want when I want?
<kjelle> I figured it out: dpkg-buildpackage -sgpg -r'fakeroot debian/rules'
<ouyes> quibbler,  what is the name of the file??
<chelz> HammerHead66: it's like a mini browser (like firefox) that only browses hulu
<quibbler> ouyes-> .conkyrc
<gheddy_zarc> what is python for ? Im trying to load this usb modem app that has all these python dependencies ? googgle brings up a zillion pages none of which have managed to explain python yet eh
<indus> gheddy_zarc, its a programming language
<chelz> gheddy_zarc: python is like c, c++, perl, java, etc
<richi_> hi
<indus> gheddy_zarc, its installed by default on most linux distros
<Omar87> Hi
<brokepunk> ok.. I used that link, copied my code...
<chelz> !hi | richi_
<ubottu> richi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> !hi | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brokepunk> now how do people view?
<ouyes> quibbler, there is none
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: O .. ok. well I don't need another browser. But thanks for letting me about it.
<chelz> brokepunk: paste the *link* here
<indus> brokepunk, you need to copy the url and paste it here
<gheddy_zarc> hm ok thanks indus & chelz,, any idea why this app would have python dependencies ?? its for getting a mobile modem going eh in 9.04
<brokepunk> its in the ubuntu pastebin
<chelz> HammerHead66: it might make hulu work. try it
<brokepunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368769/
<brokepunk> you guys are rad...
<chelz> gheddy_zarc: if it says it needs it, it does
<brokepunk> ty for your patience
<indus> gheddy_zarc, because the app is written in that way with python libraries in source code
<pingfloyd> gheddy_zarc: because it probably uses python to accomplish certain things
<|_ocke> um. does anyone in here use joy2key?
<indus> gheddy_zarc, or maybe completely in python , anyways , if you install from synaptic the dependencies are automatically taken care of
<brokepunk> so the problem I am having is with the home_space function
<quibbler> ouyes-> in nautilus press Ctrl+H and you will see the hidden files .conkyrc is a hidden file
<brokepunk> su needs to run it, but .gvfs will now allow
<retry> brokepunk, where's the prob?
<gheddy_zarc> yeah i miss synaptic
<chelz> |_ocke: what's the issue?
<indus> gheddy_zarc, dont you have that package in synaptic
<retry> if [ "$interactive" = "1" ];
<brokepunk> from what I read it is a fuse issue....
<retry> this is wrong
<|_ocke> chelz, i don't know how to set it up so i can use emulators with it
<brokepunk> not sure what fuse is yet...
<indus> !nick > brokepunk
<brokepunk> google is unclear
<ubottu> brokepunk, please see my private message
<|_ocke> i want to set up an .rc file for it
<Info> cv gsd
<ouyes> as usual, my ubuntu will automatically mount the ntfs partition of my hard drive, but now i can not find the partition,how to make ubuntu automatically mount my ntfs partition just like a usb hd?
<retry> if [ "x$interactive" -eq "x1" ];
<brokepunk> how?
<retry> use that
<|_ocke> but i don't know the syntax
<Info> hallo
<retry> actually -eq is for integers
<indus> !who | brokepunk
<chelz> |_ocke: look for a manual or documentation in that project
<ubottu> brokepunk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<retry> use ==
<|_ocke> the man page doesn't explain it at all
<gheddy_zarc> the pc is not connected to the web so synaptic is no use, Ive downloaded all the files onto a usb stick from an xp box but can I use synaptic to install those ? I didnt think so , I thought I had to do it manually eh
<brokepunk> !ubottu>agreed...
<chelz> ouyes: was the ntfs partition created before or after you install ubuntu?
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: thank you again for all of your help
<brokepunk> !ubottu> as such?
<ouyes> chelz, before
<indus> gheddy_zarc, hmm maybe you can add the usb as a repo
<indus> gheddy_zarc, try adding
<chelz> HammerHead66: is hulu desktop working?
<ouyes> chelz,  i am using xfce(xubuntu)
<Myrtti> gheddy_zarc: there's a function in synaptic, for making a list of software you need to download to a usb stick or similar
<chelz> ouyes: it should be in the list of devices that can be mounted
<indus> gheddy_zarc, nah sorry not possible
<ouyes> chelz,  where?
<indus> Myrtti, yes?
<brokepunk> ubotto: or like this
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I don't want to download from hulu.com
<chelz> gheddy_zarc: is there a way to connect it to the internet?
<ouyes> chelz, it is  not there in the Places?
<brokepunk> ubottu: or like this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Info> hallo
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I can wait til they catch up to everyone else
<gheddy_zarc> ah wow an it will search the usb stick for all the .debs or tar files etc that I ve got on it eh indus ?
<chelz> HammerHead66: oh. alright. it's worked pretty well for me. one thing you might try is getting a 32bit ubuntu livecd and trying to watch hulu on it. if it works you could switch to 32bit
<brokepunk> great...
<ouyes> Info, english channel
<indus> gheddy_zarc, well i thought its for cd roms only
<retry> gheddy_zarc, you can use dpkg to manually install the packages
<meowbuntu> anyone here use facebook i got a question
<gheddy_zarc> mm I can burn it to cd from xp
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: the hole point of 64-bit chips are to use them as such. why would I go back down to 32-bit
<brokepunk> looks like I need to read up on irc.. before i can seek help from people on irc...
<pingfloyd> meowbuntu: just ask the question
<gheddy_zarc> yeah I was using dpkg I had some success but then all the python dependecies errored out for 30 lil applets and the install broke lol
<ouyes> brokepunk, just ask your questions
<retry> gheddy_zarc, too bad
<retry> brokepunk, i told you how to fix that interactive if block in your script
<gheddy_zarc> mm Im close retry eh,, a few more goes and it will work I think
<Leoneof> hi, i used Storage Device Manager and changed some properties in partitions, now my partitions wont ask about password, and everyone can access it, how to make it as default like before?
<brokepunk> I have been working on http://paste.ubuntu.com/368769/ this script
<retry> gheddy_zarc, just keep at it with dpkg
<retry> brokepunk, yeah I saw it
<indus> gheddy_zarc, not sure , ask Myrtti
<retry> i saw teh comment that says this part is broken
<chelz> HammerHead66: because some things don't work :P
<brokepunk> it works... but the home_space function requires su access
<retry> and it's your if statement...one = is assignment not comparison
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I can tell that flash 10 is getting really good. the images are so clear!
<chelz> heh perhaps
<meowbuntu> ok in facebook i have a notifaction area that has been pinned on top of the webbage. how can i remove it
<gheddy_zarc> mm I have a list of the erros now so I think 	 need to install the python applets in the order the erros appeared eh,, thats my next plan eh retry
<brokepunk> when trying that... it gets access denied to .gvfs
<retry> gheddy_zarc, sounds about right
<brokepunk> tried to chmod 777 .gvfs ... now dice
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: yeah, but the ones that do are great
<brokepunk> tried to unmount .gvfs chmod 777 mount...
<retry> all your if statements are wrong
<missing> i want to change gnome main menubar's background,somebody have any ideas?
<brokepunk> cannot find in /etc/fstab
<retry> you're assigning which is evaling to true always
<chelz> alright then
<ouyes> how to manually mount a ntfs partition of a hard drive?
<brokepunk> dont understand why I cannot change permissions to this...
<brokepunk> is it just a virtual link?
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: == means comparison operator = means assignment operator
<brokepunk> please expand...
<retry> he aint listening ping...he's on about something else
<brokepunk> very new
<Info> bla
<retry> pretty sure he lifted 90% of that script
<brokepunk> retry... listening...
<chelz> ouyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB - read this entire page
<brokepunk> I did... it is from a tutorial..
<brokepunk> i am trying to learn...
<retry> change the = to == in your if statements
<brokepunk> do not want to proceed til I get this
<retry> first thing
<meowbuntu> so noone here uses facebook i take it
<pingfloyd> I wouldn't bother trying to learn from whoever wrote that
<damnbadluck> can someone help me fix my mount? the other night someone here told me to run "sudo apt-get remove mount" and it f-ed up my whole system. i just got ubuntu running on the disc, someone told me i could use something to fix it so i dont lose my stuff? with a chroot comand or something?
<retry> pingfloyd, yeah no doubt
<chelz> brokepunk: you might just have to run your script as admin
<pingfloyd> they don't know what they're doing
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: this isn't facebook support?
<chelz> damnbadluck: hey!
<brokepunk> so change = "1000" to == "1000" >
<damnbadluck> chelz: hey
<chelz> damnbadluck: wb guy, any luck with the unetbootin?
<brokepunk> chelz... that is the prob
<retry> is that eve ncalling those functions?
<pingfloyd> that's like taking painting lessons from a blind person
<retry> those are variables not function calls
<brokepunk> you need to run azs admin to get the du command to work correct...
<meowbuntu> facebook support on irc is dead even though there is lots of ppl logged in
<damnbadluck> chelz: nope, tried it a few times. but i found a disc that boots.
<brokepunk> but root has no access to the user .gvfs
<chelz> damnbadluck: awesome, that can work just fine
<retry> brokepunk, no you need to be root to read home dirs that arne't your own
<meowbuntu> pingfloyd, told me to ask about facebook
<chelz> damnbadluck: are you booted to it?
<ouyes> chelz, it is not usb drive, the ntfs partition is in the same hard drive as my ubuntu that i am running
<damnbadluck> chelz: yea
<retry> du works just fine for any user provided you're using it on dirs you have read perms on
<chelz> damnbadluck: do you have your partition mounted?
<brokepunk> the perms are the prob...
<IP-v6> hi! i updated chromium-browser ppa:daily now it crashes when starting
<damnbadluck> chelz: its a different distro though, i was running 9.10 before, this disc is hardy heron though i think
<brokepunk> I cannot change them on .gvfs
<pingfloyd> meowbuntu: no, I told you to ask your question and not beat around the bush
<IP-v6> what can i do ?
<retry> don't touch gvfs
<brokepunk> triwed chgrp chown chmod
<Myrtti> IP-v6: the dangers of using daily ppa
<chelz> damnbadluck: that'll work
<brokepunk> umount chmod
<retry> that's gome's virtual filesystem db thingy
<damnbadluck> chelz: no, im not sure how to. i just started working with linux last week
<Myrtti> IP-v6: you do realise what daily ppa means, right?
<brokepunk> like I said...4 days experience...
<chelz> damnbadluck: ah alright
<brokepunk> but still I think I tried all I can
<IP-v6> chromium-browser daily repo
<damnbadluck> chelz: i remember the gist, but i always forget the commands i need to do everything
<chelz> damnbadluck: do "fdisk -l" in a terminal and try to figure out which /dev/xdan is your partition
<mr-russ> how should kvm guests sync their clocks?
<chelz> x being a letter and n being a number
<Myrtti> IP-v6: it means that you get a daily snapshot of their development branch, which may break at any given moment.
<chelz> mr-russ: ntp?
<brokepunk> by the by... its a shame I feel mocked for trying to learn from people who dedicate their time to "helping others"
<IP-v6> i know that
<mr-russ> chelz: the ubuntu docs say no. don't use ntpd
<chelz> mr-russ: you could run a local server for all of your guests
<chelz> oh
<kwork> damnbadluck,  get same version disc 9.10 and boot from it and chroot to your system and install the missing package
<IP-v6> can i downgrade older version
<mr-russ> chelz: and I have a lucid server that jumps forward 500 years :(  and everything stops working :(
<Myrtti> IP-v6: not really. You can uninstall what you have and move to using stable chromium, or wait for unbroken update
<damnbadluck> chelz: when i use "fdisk -l" nothing happens
<kwork> damnbadluck, do it with root
<damnbadluck> k
<kwork> damnbadluck,  or thru sudo actualy
<IP-v6> Myrtti, is there a repo for stable chromium ?
<brokepunk> ill look for another forum... thank you all who tried to help....
<Myrtti> IP-v6: I don't know, I've not looked into it, I use Chrome and Firefox
<infid> how do you make 'find' ignore hidden files?
<damnbadluck> chelz: "fdisk: invalid operation -- l"
<IP-v6> chrome, google released version of chromium-browser ?
<a_thoman> hallo ihr penner
<Jimi_Neutral> my machine is pining others on the network but it wont go onto the web....the gateway is set, it worked yesterday but now it wont, any ideas?
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: try #bash, but first make those changes given
<chelz> damnbadluck: you did   fdisk dash l?
<brokepunk> reset your router
<Info> hallo
<damnbadluck> chelz: yea
<Jimi_Neutral> this one is on the same router
<Myrtti> IP-v6: yup, they have
<ardchoille> IP-v6: this is quite stable:  http://www.google.com/chrome/
<Jimi_Neutral> and it is fine
<a_thoman> volberg mach vigge
<brokepunk> already tried the == ping...
<brokepunk> and thank you,...
<Info> hi
<damnbadluck> chelz without the sudo command, it says nothing at all, when i use it with sudo it gives that error
<greburzoltan74> Hi, can anyone help me: I nedd 2 mode for settings vi text editor to remain numbering, 1-st choice is editing ~.exrc and type: "set number", but I don't know other choice, help me pls ...
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: if you're eager to learn, I recommend reading advanced bash scripting howto and the bash faq
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: one of them is on tldp.org
<brokepunk> from the several hours ive spent reading about this... it is a commen error on ubuntu 9.10 and deals with the fuse mount
<Info> Hallß
<chelz> damnbadluck: do  sudo fdisk --list
<brokepunk> i have it bookmarked
<brokepunk> ;(
<G_A_C> does anyone know if there's an easy way of finding out what packages I've added to my system which aren't in a standard "out of the box" Karmic x64 Desktop setup?
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: here's the other one to read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<IP-v6> Myrtti, thanks. how does look fonts on firefox? Fonts  suck on firefox for me
<brokepunk> i have no other interest in this then my hatred for all things ms
<IP-v6> this is why i use chromium
<brokepunk> i was a sysadmin for a ms network for over 10 years...
<pingfloyd> that way you're learning from resources that know what they're doing
<Myrtti> IP-v6: never had any problems
<pingfloyd> instead of whoever originated that script, which clearly doesn't
<brokepunk> bookmarked aswell...
<brokepunk> ty
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: you're welcome
<chelz> damnbadluck: also system -> administration -> partition editor
<IP-v6> Myrtti, interesting : ) thanks again
<brokepunk> ill get back to you in a few months ping... when Im worth my salt...
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: the FAQ is a very handy reference
<ardchoille> IP-v6: did you install kde desktop?
<IP-v6> no
<b_volber_> aaaa
<brokepunk> hopefully i wont be as cynical as some of the rest of these mods
<damnbadluck> chelz: that said invalid operation too, but i went to the file browser and my HDD is listed there, under properties its listed as "computer:///" for location.
<brokepunk> now to read the rules and conduct of irc...
<b_volber_> kann mir mal jemand was schreiben
<chelz> damnbadluck: do you see your files in it? in the "home" folder?
<Sliss_> I virtualised my laptop hd. and not I cannot boot into it, as it cannit find the mounting point by-uuid. How to fix this? The laptop hd is now an lvm mount
<Sliss_> s/not/now/
<chelz> damnbadluck: if so, pastebin the output of "mount" in the terminal
<lars_bauer> how to install wxpython ?
<edogawa> b_volber_: blabla
<damnbadluck> chelz: yes, and the partition manager lists the location as "/dev/sda1"
<chelz> damnbadluck: ah good
<brokepunk> is there a decent tor channel?
<damnbadluck> chelz: i cant pastebin here, this is a different computer than the one im trying to fix.
<llutz> brokepunk: #tor at oftc
<brokepunk> something with people who can help with installation
<chelz> damnbadluck: yeah that's fine if you're sure it's /dev/sda1
<damnbadluck> chelz: yea it is
<brokepunk> llutz: cheers!
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: this might be what you're looking for http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<chelz> damnbadluck: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<brokepunk> pingfloyd: ty again sir!
<damnbadluck> chelz: ok
<chelz> damnbadluck: then   sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<chelz> damnbadluck: then   sudo apt-get install mount
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: you're welcome.  You have a good attitude.  That will help with your learning a lot.
<rodrii> olaa
<brokepunk> wpingfloyd: why be rude to strangers...
<damnbadluck> "mount is already the newest version"
<damnbadluck> chelz: did i do something wrong?
<chelz> damnbadluck: did you do all of those in order?
<meowbuntu> anyone here use facebook i got a question
<brokepunk> thank you all and good night... to the white pages...
<meowbuntu> ok in facebook i have a notifaction area that has been pinned on top of the webbage. how can i remove it
<brokepunk> shot meow
<ibqn> what package provides libstdc++.so.5, i can not install libstdc++5
<chelz> lars_bauer: apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8 or apt-get install python-wxgtk2.6
<damnbadluck> chelz: yes. after "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash" nothing showed up in the terminal, just got a new command line though
<brokepunk> meow: i imagine if you check your settings you will find it there
<meowbuntu> brokepunk, ??????????
<damnbadluck> chelz: the second command made me root
<brokepunk> meow: I meant shoot...
<ibqn> !find libstdc++
<ubottu> Found: libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev, libstdc++6-4.1-doc, libstdc++6-4.1-pic, libstdc++6-4.2-dbg (and 12 others)
<brokepunk> oops
<cuco> hi all, can anyone tell me is there is a dedicated channel for wubi?
<ibqn> !find libstdc++5
<ubottu> Package/file libstdc++5 does not exist in karmic
<Muntrue> hi all
<meowbuntu> brokepunk, have you heard of tabbing my name is not weow
<brokepunk> sowwy
<Akmens> which program do u suggest for disk check?
<brokepunk> no, I have not
<meowbuntu> * weow=meow
<chelz> damnbadluck: each line i said is all one command, did you execute everything on each line?
<brokepunk> what is tabbing?
<brokepunk> im trying to follow conventions
<jOZe> hello
<brokepunk> but might mistype from time to time
<damnbadluck> chelz: yes. each line you said i typed, triple checked, and then hit enter.
<meowbuntu> brtype first few letters of persons nick then press tab untill name shows. meo <tab key>
<meowbuntu> ^ brokepunk
<brokepunk> lemme
<chelz> damnbadluck: do and check the version: dpkg -s mount
<brokepunk> try
<chelz> damnbadluck: after "Version: "
<brokepunk> meowbuntu,
<brokepunk> aha
<brokepunk> !
<meowbuntu> yes woo hoo you got it brokepunk
<brokepunk> slow but steady...
<brokepunk> or just slow...
<brokepunk> could be that 23 chromosome
<meowbuntu> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: your bash shell also has tab completion which you'll find very handy as well
<damnbadluck> chelz: 2.16-lubuntu5
<brokepunk> so... the only editor I really can use so far is pico..
<chelz> damnbadluck: do        sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount
<brokepunk> and it does not have line count...
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: editors are a matter of preference
<brokepunk> yeah... line count helps though...
<brokepunk> gonna try emacs tomorrow
<brokepunk> cannot get a handle on vim
<lars_bauer> chelz, Great , bu it only install it fpr python3.0 then. I would like it to install on python2.6 ?
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: I don't use pico much, but I think it might has an option hidden in there for that
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: in vim there is vimtutor to get started
<ibqn> what package provides libstdc++.so.5 ? i can not install libstdc++5
<meowbuntu> hi how to request an unban on freenode
<brokepunk> pingfloyd: good to know... will google tomorrow
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: also nano has syntax highlighting these days
<chelz> lars_bauer: apt-get install python2.6
<brokepunk> pingfloyd: wasted an hour trying to move the cursor then edit, then move the curso again... no instant gratification there... Ill come back to it when I want bragging rights
<meowbuntu> brokepunk, you can use /me to make it an action.
<brokepunk> Ill have to apt-get nano
<chelz> lars_bauer: then to launch python2.6 you have to do "python2.6" instead of "python"
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: yeah, vi* has a high learning curve
<lars_bauer> chelz, i alredy has python2.6 , but wx is not apart off it
 * meowbuntu is feeling sad cant get facebook problem sorted 
<la> laa
<la> olaa
<chelz> lars_bauer: wxpython2.8 should work with python2.6
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: it has tons of functionality.  Personally I generally just use it for editing config files
<brokepunk> pingfloyd: 4 days in... recently laid off, so almost 100 hours though,,,
<damnbadluck2> chelz: http://pastebin.com/m357fdd65
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: these days
<la> olaa
<meowbuntu> brokepunk, how new are you to linux
<lars_bauer> chelz, okey , but import wx won't work
<damnbadluck2> chelz: this bootable disk has internet working so i can pastebin now
<lars_bauer> chelz, okey , but import wx.aui won't work
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, 4 days in... used it a bit at nbc to set up turnstyles though
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: I tend to waste time trying to remember how I did something slick in vim
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, mostly just firmware update though
<chelz> damnbadluck2: that's good. ok type "exit" to get out of the chroot
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: there's all sorts of command in it that are very handle in very specific situations
<lars_bauer> kick la
<chelz> lars_bauer: you could try asking the pythonwx people, i'm not sure :(
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: and those are the ones that are easy to forget since they're not used very often
<meowbuntu> pingfloyd, right what you did down
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ok, did you get the pastebin link?
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, right now... im trying to tackle a few things...sysadmin... netadmin... security... shell scripting
<chelz> damnbadluck2: yep, i saw
<lars_bauer> chelz, thanks alot :O)
<lars_bauer> chelz, ill try  that .
<chelz> damnbadluck2: do:   sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/proc && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, taking it in chunks.... building off one another
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: I have a cheat sheet I made, but problem is that it becomes so huge that it takes time to find it in there
<chelz> damnbadluck2: after exiting
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ok. no visible output.
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, hehehe.... yeah... i grabbed like 20 books from a friend that went to stanford...
<chelz> damnbadluck2: ok now do    sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: there's certain things that you'll do frequently and those get remembered
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, they all have these handy reference pages in the front...
<chelz> damnbadluck2: and do        sudo apt-get install --reinstall mount
<ierana> Hola, buenos dias
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, i just want to get this .gvfsthing figured out
<Pierreb> anyone know if its possible to install active x controls on firefox in ubuntu?
<chelz> Pierreb: yes with internet explorer, ietab, and wine
<Pierreb> meh
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, i can move forward on the code... I even found a workaround that makes it all still work
<chelz> Pierreb: http://www.google.com/search?q=firefox+activex+ubuntu
<ierana> i have problems with the log in xubuntu
<Pierreb> oh ietab going to try it
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, changed the id -u to 1000 for my user... get all sorts of errors in the shell but still pushes data to the html page correct
<damnbadluck2> http://pastebin.com/m5b6f9fe3
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ^^
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, just dont wanna move forward til I get this... ya know?
<chelz> damnbadluck2: aha. did you install ubuntu 9.10 fresh or did you update another install?
<ierana> can anyone help me?
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, if you load that into your bin... it will work...
<Oyoz> hi guys, i need help.is it possible mozilla thurnderbird connect 2 microsoft exchange server 2003?
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  i upgraded. my original install disk was 6.04
<Oyoz> if so how can i do it??
<brokepunk> ierana, whats the prob?
<Akmens> how to check hdd?
<iNightcrow> Hiya
<pingfloyd> ierana: just ask the question to the channel.
<brokepunk> Oyoz, yes... is the exchange server allowing incoming requests from http?
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  i think it must have worked that time, i didnt see any errors, did you check the paste?
<ierana> when i log into xubuntu, i have to do it many times to access
<chelz> damnbadluck2: yeah it worked but just in case that's not the cause of the problem i want to reinstall grub
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ok
<brokepunk> ierana, access what?
<pingfloyd> ierana: to access what?
<ierana> to xubuntu
<brokepunk> ierana, like log in over and over again?
<Akmens> please
<Oyoz> yes
<iNightcrow> My boss just called me and told me to do a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 server on one of our machines, but makes sure to encrypt it in the install. I've never done that before, please can someone guide me?
<chelz> damnbadluck2: well do you think you could get back into this live environment if you had to?
<Akmens> someone
<brokepunk> which version of exchange?
<ierana> yes, brokepunk
<damnbadluck2> chelz: yea, i think my other disks are just bad, thats why it took me so long to get it running before.
<chelz> iNightcrow: use ubuntu alternate. it has an option to do a fully-automated encrypted install
<pingfloyd> ierana: can you give an example?
<brokepunk> Oyoz, which version of exchange?
<Akmens> with what can i check my HDD?
<brokepunk> Oyoz, firewall?
<chelz> damnbadluck2: ah, well ok try rebooting. if it doesn't work then we'll go from there
<Oyoz> i have an account on the exchange but mails cant flow 2 my mozilla inbox
<iNightcrow> chelz: I cant do it with 9.04 server?
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  ubuntu discs tend to be bad 75% of the time
<chelz> iNightcrow: nope, it's just not on that disk.
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  ok, brb
<chelz> damnbadluck2: ah
<Oyoz> 2003
<iNightcrow> Ok, thank you.
<Oyoz> yes
<brokepunk> Oyoz, does it work with ie?
<iNightcrow> chelz: Is it straight forward?
<Oyoz> wat is ie?
<brokepunk> Oyoz, what kind of firewall... software or hard?
<Oyoz> :~
<Oyoz> cisco firewall
<brokepunk> Oyoz, trying to help... what does that mean...
<ierana> when i log with my credentials, never access the first time
<chelz> iNightcrow: look over the installation manual for the alternate disk. search for "encrypt" in it and you'll see how it's done
<brokepunk> Oyoz, does it work with internet explorer?
<Akmens> ?
<iNightcrow> Ok, thank you chelz
<ierana> and i have to do over and over again
<Oyoz> yes, it does
<iNightcrow> Last question, is it hard to do? :-)
<brokepunk> ierana, how many times does it take?
<damnbadluck> chelz: it says "error 15: file not found" in the grub
<ierana> 6, 7, 8 times
<brokepunk> ierana, have you checked /var/log to see audits of failed attempts?
<ierana> it depens
<pingfloyd> ierana: as in can't log in?
<brokepunk> ierana, perhaps password mistyped?
<ierana> ok
<chelz> iNightcrow: if you've installed a linux like debian before, nope. but just read the guide a few times and be aware of any issues that might come up.
<ierana> i check
<chelz> damnbadluck: aha alright
<pingfloyd> ierana: sounds like mistyping the password
<iNightcrow> Ok, thank you buddy.
<chelz> damnbadluck: are you back in the livecd?
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, are these the right questions to ask?
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, trying to learn sysaadmin for linus
<chelz> damnbadluck: is that a new issue or have you had that issue before?
<damnbadluck> chelz: not yet, im on the windows system until it starts back up
<brokepunk> pingfloyd, you there?
<pingfloyd> brokepunk: not sure what you mean
<damnbadluck> chelz:  ive never had this specific issue before, although i have had many, many, many ubuntu discs that have just not worked for some reason over the past few years. typically ill install ubuntu for a day or two then go back to windows, but this time im determined to switch :P
<indus> damnbadluck, error 15 is because grub cant find the boot partition
<chelz> damnbadluck: wait so you've had an ubuntu partition that you've upgraded since 6.06?
<Oyoz> am getting this message when i enter the password :The specified directory service attribute or value does not exit.
<damnbadluck> chelz:  the issue this time im having is because my gvfs mount app was broken, and a guy in this chatroom named joeyjones told me to "sudo apt-get remove mount"
<indus> damnbadluck, no
<Oyoz> what does it mean?
<damnbadluck> chelz: what do you mean? when i installed ubuntu last week it was 6.06, and ive upgraded to 9.10 over the next few days.
<brokepunk> Oyoz, so you can get to the web based exchange login... and enter your credentials... then get an error?
<chelz> damnbadluck: ah ok. shouldn't remove stuff generally, only reinstall
<damnbadluck> chelz: yea well i know that now :P
<hydester> i have searched online and it isn't clear to me if Xen will be supported via the standard ubuntu karmic distro with building custom kernels, etc.  anybody know?
<chelz> damnbadluck: if you can manage it, it probably would be good to do a fresh install instead of upgrading. it's just more stable. but we can fix the current setup. plz tell me when the livecd is done booting
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: one common cause for failed installs is bad download (be sure to check the hash against the iso) or a bad CD burn
<damnbadluck> chelz: yea i figured as much, i just need to save my extensive 4chan porn collection and all my KGB info before i do a fresh install
<coz_> hydester,  not sure  but found this   http://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/2009090101935OSHESV
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<hack22> hola
<coz_> hydester,  also this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<brokepunk> ex
<Akmens> what to use for HDD check?!?
<chelz> damnbadluck: you can do that from a live environment, for the record. you just mount the drive and copy the stuff you want out.
<damnbadluck> chelz: does it matter whether i install 9.10 straight or upgrade from 6.0x?
<chelz> Akmens: fsck
<hydester> the first link looks promising.  the second isn't Karmic specific
<hack22> singa su mai
<evilsherpa> hey all, interesting scenario, i can get my olschool webcam to work in cheese, but not in skype... any ideas whatsoever?
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: here's another good one to bookmark for future cd burning http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<chelz> damnbadluck: yeah, things are different. almost always better to do a fresh install if you can.
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: you're probably going to run into problems make a huge jump like that
<Oyoz> yes brokepunk
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: the upgrades are meant for going up one version
<damnbadluck> pingfloyd: yea well not all at once, i went from like 6.04 to 8.04 the to 9.02, then 9.04 then 9.10
<chelz> damnbadluck: that ends up accumulating a lot of legacy stuff that you don't really need
<Akmens> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<Akmens> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ardchoille> damnbadluck: You didn't simply change your sources and do apt-get dis-upgrade did you?
<Akmens> why this error?
<chelz> Akmens: do it from a livecd
<Oyoz> so i don't know what i can do now.i don't want 2 use microsoft outlook
<pingfloyd> it's also a recipe for all sorts of dependency snafus
<Akmens> chelz: im doing that
<rethus> where can i find gimp in the repos for the future ?
<rethus> which repos have i to add
<chelz> Akmens: sudo umount /dev/sdaX then
<rethus> and where van i get the newest now
<ardchoille> rethus: You mean getting the gimp from the next ubuntu release?
<chelz> Oyoz: try thunderbird and/or evolution
<damnbadluck> chelz:  ok well im running to slimline dell optiplex, 745 and 755, and i have to keep swapping the cd drive, so if i can burn a 9.10 iso from the ubuntu pc that would be a lot easier than tearing both systems open again. i just need to get it working first.
<chelz> rethus: go to synaptic or add/remove and search for gimp
<Akmens> chelz: umount: /dev/sda: not mounted
<damnbadluck> ardchoille: nope.
<ezra-s> any good guide to confiure slapd in Ubuntu from scratch?
<rethus> chelz: now i have gimp 2.6
<damnbadluck> chelz: hardy heron is running and up from disc now
<chelz> damnbadluck: yeah i understand. we're doing that now. i just mean doing a fresh install at your earliest convenience
<rethus> but crashed many times
<chelz> damnbadluck: alright open a terminal
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: I'm not saying it is impossible, because it isn't, but there is room for more issues to have to resolve on the way
<damnbadluck> chelz: ok, just a sec while i log onto irc on the other system
<pingfloyd> damnbadluck: I've even had it where things went bad dist upgrading up to the next version.  I've also had it go without a hitch as well.
<hydester> coz_: it looks like they say to build from source, etc.  i guess then it isn't and won't be supported?
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ok, im here
<coz_> hydester,  again i am not sure  let me check one more thing
<damnbadluck2> chelz: terminal is open
<coz_> hydester,  you could join the #ubuntu-server channel and inquire there :)
<chelz> damnbadluck: do:  sudo grub
<hydester> coz_: i'll give it a shot.  but i am guessing they'll tell me to come here ;)   thanks
<chelz> damnbadluck2: do:  sudo grub
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ok
<chelz> damnbadluck2: then         root (hd0,1)
<ouyes> i want to use mv command to move a few directories to one directories in one time, how can i do this?
<chelz> damnbadluck2: then           setup (hd0)
<coz_> hydester,  well no I dont think so since xen is designed actually for the server anyway
<chelz> damnbadluck2:    then     quit
<chelz> damnbadluck2:    then     reboot
<chelz> brb
<damnbadluck2> chelz: http://pastebin.com/m28781784
<linux> jest kto?
<ezra-s> Any good guide to confiugre slapd in Ubuntu from scratch?
<ardchoille> !pl | linux
<ubottu> linux: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hydester> coz_: i am asking there.  what is the key difference between server and desktop besides X?
<damnbadluck2> chelz: did you see that?
<chelz> damnbadluck2: i did hmm
<ardchoille> hydester: the LAMP stack
<ardchoille> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Myrtti> ardchoille: it's not installed by default...
<chelz> damnbadluck2: try in another terminal     fdisk -l
<ardchoille> Myrtti: not even on the server?
<indus> hydester, many packages are removed from server edition too
<royrussell> hydester default security settings and packages
<Myrtti> ardchoille: nothing is installed by default that would open up ports on the machine. LAMP isn't the only reason to use -server, so why install it by default
<chelz> damnbadluck2: also in the grub terminal do:       find /boot/grub/stage1
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  it doesnt show anything, just another command line.
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Ah, my bad. Just assumed from the name "server"
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  grub> find /boot/grub/stage1  (hd0,0)
<chelz> damnbadluck2: then         root (hd0,0)
<chelz> damnbadluck2: then           setup (hd0)
<indus> damnbadluck now do root    (hd0,0)
<indus> and lastly setup  (hd0)
<indus> do not forget the space
<indus> yes what chelz says
<chelz> damnbadluck2:    then     quit
<chelz> damnbadluck2:    then     reboot
<danthemango> hello fellow ubuntu users
<chelz> !hi | danthemango
<ubottu> danthemango: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mefiX> why is ubuntu not able to make screenshots of a window containing the window-decoration?
<damnbadluck2> chelz: ok, brb then, gonna have a quick smoke while its loading.
<danthemango> I haven't even tried that yet
<chelz> woo i bet that fixed it
<bajorek> czesc
<bajorek> czesc
<bajorek> elo
<bajorek> ejj misiu
<KUBUS12343> zmienilem nick pomoze ktos
<danthemango> what window decoration?
<danthemango> panels?
<chelz> bajorek: #ubuntu-cz
<bajorek> jest ktos ?
<chelz> bajorek: /join #ubuntu-cz
<ardchoille> !pl | bajorek
<ubottu> bajorek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
 * meowbuntu is feeling sad cant get facebook problem sorted 
<chelz> oh oops, thx ardchoille
<danthemango> what problem?
<ardchoille> yw
<meowbuntu> how can i request an un-ban from a channel on freenode
<m_fulder> can I send a file from a ubuntu comp to a win7 comp while in one network?
<meowbuntu> m_fulder, yes
<m_fulder> how? :)
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: ask the op who banned you
<m_fulder> banned me ?
<m_fulder> aha ops
<m_fulder> to meowbuntu sry :P
<ksowinski> bajorek jestes
<ksowinski> ??
<bajorek> hej suko
<ksowinski> hahah xD
<Myrtti> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ksowinski> zajebiscie mailes racja
<HammerHead66> ﻿chelz: I can view usanetwork.com it's just a little choppy for some reason. but on youtube.com it runs great
<bajorek> ja nie umuie kurwa p angielsku
<ksowinski> jebac angielski!!!
<chelz> HammerHead66: that's good
<m_fulder> to zmien na .pl :P
<KUBUS12343> dzięki panowie za pomoc normalnie ssam szybciej dojdę co i jak
<ksowinski> thats inst good!~
<Screamo_Smurf> Can somebody help me with internet connection sharing?
<qtk> kubus, a co Ci sie zjebalo ?
<ouyes> i can not copy files from a ntfs partition , it seems i do not have the permission( i am running xubuntu 9.10), anyone have an idea?
<FloodBot2> bajorek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> ouyes: pastebin   "ls -l /media"
<damnbadluck2> chelz: still have that error 15 in grub
<meowbuntu> !samba | m_
<ubottu> m_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Screamo_Smurf> anybody know anything about internet connection sharing?
<meowbuntu> !samba | m_fMy yes how i've been banned from channel
<ubottu> m_fMy yes how i've been banned from channel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<michaeldobrovits> hello, can anyon help with custom modeline?
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, yes how i've been banned from channel
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<chelz> damnbadluck2: do you get any menu?
<damnbadluck2> chelz: i had a grub boot menu, it asked me which ubuntu kernel to load, i didnt bother trying any of them, all night long all of them have said they dont work
<michaeldobrovits> hello, can anyon help with custom modeline?
<Screamo_Smurf> :|
<chelz> damnbadluck2: ah well two solutions, read this and fix grub http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/    or  boot to a livecd, mount the partition, backup the data you want, and do a fresh install
<chelz> damnbadluck2: fixing grub is contingent on getting a good output from "fdisk -l" and editing menu.lst, and just backing up data and doing a fresh install is a ton easier
<Screamo_Smurf> can somebody please help me?
<chelz> it's super late here so i gotta be off. i do hope your issue gets resolved tho.
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: just ask the channel
<Screamo_Smurf> i have several times..
<michaeldobrovits> hello, can anyon help with custom modeline?
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: we don't know if we can help you if you don't ask
<damnbadluck2> chelz:  ok, how can i backup the data with just a single HDD? i dont know if ubuntu will pick up a usb drive if i plug it in.
<Myrtti> !anyone | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, ok then what here was ban message i got "You have been kicked from #facebook by ryanmerket (meowbuntu)"
<M3TVF> Anybody using SDR for ham radio in Ubuntu
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: /msg ryanmerket
<Screamo_Smurf> ok
<michaeldobrovits> damnbadluck, ubuntu will recognize u'r usb pen or hdd
<Screamo_Smurf> im sharing my internet connection to my xbox, but i only have internet on my xbox and not my pc
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i fix that?
<VectorX> is there a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal ?
<michaeldobrovits> VectorX, you can try making one with system > perferences > keyboardshortcuts
<michaeldobrovits> VectorX, or you can try guake
<VectorX> whats guake ?
<VectorX> nm ill man it
<kilev> Does anyone know if ubuntu v9.10 support i3 cpu?
<michaeldobrovits> Kilev, what do you mean i3?
<Screamo_Smurf> Can somebody help me with this?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, /msg  ryanmerket ryanmerket :No such nick/channel
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: then you're out of luck.
<Screamo_Smurf> meowbuntu that means hes offline.
<meowbuntu> Y he was there #facebok is a channel on freenode
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: not everyone is on IRC 24/7
<kilev> Michaelbobrovits i mean latest intel cpu Core I3 its called
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: send a memoserv message
<meowbuntu> Screamo_Smurf, ok hes an op
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, how
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: be creative and find yourself out
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, i already know who i am thanks
<Guest89194> hi everyone
<Screamo_Smurf> hello
<kilev> :)
<kilev> Anyone installed Ubuntu on latest i3 intel CPU ?
<Mateo_> hello
<acsia> hello
<acsia> I am trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy and I get a couple of 404 as the upgrade tries to hit against http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz
<DJ_HaMsTa> would i be able to do a raid in ubuntu without the need of extra drivers ?
<acsia> any ideas?
<Quan-Time> having problems mounting an iso.  tried furius ISO mount, and gmount... to no avail.. ideas ? its a .iso file (dvd size)
<damnbadluck2> chelz: how do i move files when permission is denied?
<acsia> it seems that it tries to grab the subdomain from sources.list but that is for obsolete releases
<michaeldobrovits> Kilev, the only diffrence between i3 and i7 is that i3 is dual core and doesn't have intel turbo boost
<Mateo_> i have a problem with wubi and the last ubuntu... my computer has shutted down, and on reboot, i have a GRUB4DOS ... menuend: 0x.... just after selecting ubuntu in grub
<kilev> yes i'm not after difference so do you know if i7 works with latest ubuntu if it does then probably i3 will work too
<sebsebseb> acsia: yeah stuff like that,  repos becoming bad when releases are no longer supported, and then making trying to upgrade to a supported release an issue
<anubhav> how i can configure the order of nameservers in resolv.conf
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-kernel-intel-core-i7.html
<kilev> i3 or i5 i7 if any of those supported i'd get that laptop tomorrow
<damnbadluck2> chelz: are you still around?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: Wubi can mess up on people sometimes.    Can you boot Windows still?
<meowbuntu> acsia, wow such old ubuntu versions. we are up to 9.10 now. upgrades are not guaranteed ot be safe. may loose data. its recomended to frll install if possable.
<meowbuntu> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, it is well supported
<anubhav> I have changed the "interface-order"  but does not seem to work
<acsia> hum
<Prajwal> any one here can help me creating a repository for a distro ?
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: yep, seven works (i'm on it actually)
<acsia> ok
<kilev> michaeldobrovits Really? are u sure
<kilev> checking upgrade page too
<meowbuntu> * frill install = full install
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: Ok do you have any data in the Wubi install that you want?
<acsia> maybe I should do a clean install
<acsia> cheers
<Prajwal> meowbuntu can you provide me some solutions to create a repository for a distro
<damnbadluck2> im trying to copy files from my HDD to my external drive from a live disc version of ubuntu cause my main drive is messed up, but i cant move them cause i dont have permission, can someone help?
<meowbuntu> Prajwal, no i cant dont know what that is
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-kernel-intel-core-i7.html
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: Did wubi even boot up properly ever?
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, yes
<Screamo_Smurf> damnbadluck try opening the file broswers as sudo
<Prajwal> any one here experienced in distro building
<Screamo_Smurf> damnbadluck2*
<root51> hello
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: i have some VERY important in fact
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, sudo nautilus
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu: ok
<kilev> michaeldobrovits I'm checking url now.
<root51> where i can find xplash themes for karmic ubuntu 9.10
<buffman> does debian have a software package for "scrobling" last.fm MTP devices?
<indus> meowbuntu, gksu nautilus
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: oh dear hrm,  there is a way to access  a  Wubi,  that won't boot up I mean just for the data, but  not sure how to do that
<root51> vista look alike
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, that will give you the file browser nautlius as root.
<Prajwal> root51 you can add your own xsplash images :)
<meowbuntu> indus, eighter will work
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: anyway what I was going to suggest is to just do a normal dual boot,  but first you want to get hold of that data  I guess
<drlaj> perhaps this is a silly question... is there a naming convention for folders: should I use lowercase or uppercase letters for my own folders?
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: for the wubi boot, i can choose between seven and ubuntu so i supose that it boot properly no ?
<Prajwal> manually replacing the current xsplash folder
<root51> how to activate my xplash
<indus> meowbuntu, there is a reason why gksu should be used for gui apps
<root51> for karmic ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: I thought your problem was that it woudn't boot?
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu:  permission is still denied.
<root51> im using 9.10
<indus> meowbuntu, it can mess up permissions if used with sudo
<meowbuntu> indus, i use sudo just fine from live cd ubuntu to do same other day
<indus> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, the only kernel demand is smp, and it's there already
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: it's not working when i choose ubuntu
<Prajwal> root51 you will find a folder xsplash replace the images and logos there
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: ok and in Ubuntu you have some important data?
<Prajwal> i dont remember the path exactly
<meowbuntu> ok damnbadluck2 use gksu nautilus then
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: that is not backed up some where else as well?
<Mateo_> i do sebsebseb
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu:  permission still denied
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: ok well  it is possible to get hold of it, without booting Ubuntu from Wubi,  however I do not know the details for that.     Once you have the data, I suggest just doing a porper partitioned dual boot.  So first you should re size Windows 7 using Windows 7 if it's like Vista, or data loss might happen.  Then it's just set up a dual boot like normal.
<Myrtti> Maja___: do you have Ubuntu support question?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot > Mateo_
<ubottu> Mateo_, please see my private message
<Prajwal> damnbadluck sudo ?
<kilev> michaeldobrovits. Yeah looks like it does support cool thanks for that.
<root51> just replace the folder of my xplash
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, the only kernel demand is smp, and it's there already
<Maja___> some bi or less girl there? Call me
<Mateo_> ok i will take a look sebsebseb  thanks ...
<Mateo_> need to eat, brb
<Prajwal> yes root51 and its done get the images of similar sizes and its done :)
<root51> in order activate my new downloaded themes for xplah
<root51> k
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, symmetrical multi proccessing
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, http://bec-systems.com/site/302/getting-linux-on-a-dx58so
<Prajwal> so one here to help me making a repository for a distro ?
<rumpsy> Prajwal: ?
<ksbalaji> I had ff 3.5.0 stable version. Enthused by its stability, I ventured to install 3.6.2pre.. I did this after I included lines deb-src and deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu  - main in my ubuntu hardy repo. Later, I discovered that I could neither cope up with bugs nor be useful in making tests since already 3.6.0 stable version is out. Now I want to revert to the...
<ksbalaji> ...stable ver. 3.6.0 or 3.7.0. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling without efffect. I am installing only 3.6.2! HELP!
<kilev> michaelbobrovits, Checking...
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu:  ?
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, both windows, one where the file is and the one for usb have to be gksu nautlus
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu:  ok
<qtk> omgo mgo
<Prajwal> rumpsy i need to have my own repository for a distro ... i mean hosting a repository
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: you need to uninstall first, then remove that line from your sources, and then find a place for a stable 3.6 or alternatively stick to the old firefox you were using.
<FunkyWeasel> Hello, back again with audio problems.  Amarok frozen and is looping sound from an oga I was listening to - so far no-one has offered a better solution than "you must reboot" - is there anything I can do to force pulseaudio to actually restart (/etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart does not work)?
<michaeldobrovits> Prajwal, have you considered git?
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, also this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762716
<rumpsy> qtk: ?
<ksbalaji> Myrtti: I tried that. I also tried forcing version 3.6.0  - no use. I get back that 3.6.2 thing again and again on installing!
<turneralex__> Hey I've got someone (sysadmin) connected to my server via ssh, how can i spy on what theyre doing? :P
 * meowbuntu thinks damnbadluck and damnbadluck2  are the same person 
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu:  ok that worked, is it bad to install 8.04 off the disk im running then upgrade to 9.10?
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: you removed the daily ppa from the sources, and cleared your package cache?
<ginedi_> turneralex__: join some hacking networks
<Screamo_Smurf> meowbuntu you are correct about them being the same person
<ksbalaji> meowbuntu: though I have that damnbadluck installing ff stable version!
<Myrtti> damnbadluck2: it's incredibly difficult to upgrade to 9.10 from 8.04
<Prajwal> michaeldobrovits ok let me have a look at git
<FunkyWeasel> nm, got work to get done, guess I have to do a windows-style reboot.
<turneralex__> but its not hacking if its your own server, is it?
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, might be. always best to use full install.
 * FunkyWeasel is thoroughly unimpressed with ubuntu audio.
<damnbadluck2> meowbuntu:  yea damnbadluck is my windoews system, im leaving it on until i get this ubuntu distro running.
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: clear cache.
<ginedi_> turneralex__: tehnically speaking yes, it's not hacking... but hackers take care of stuff like this
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji:   Probably better really to stay with  the Firefox  3.5 (with the security updates).  People who upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, which will be released at the end of April,  will get the later Firefox.
<ksbalaji> Myrtti: How to clear package cache?
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: uninstall the broken version
<damnbadluck2> Myrtti: everytime i try to burn a 9.10 disc or use USB to install, it fucks up, do you know of any way to do it easier or can you guide me through?
<damnbadluck2> Myrtti: prefferably through usb method :P
<JonathanEllis> Does the ASUS Eee PC 1000H work well with Ubuntu? I am considering buying one but the one I am looking at comes with windows xp preinstalled. I want to put Ubuntu on it but wonder if the 3G SIM card will work properly under linux.
<turneralex__> Ah, i thought there was a legit way to share a session with someibe ekse
<turneralex__> **someone else
<Myrtti> damnbadluck2: you checked the md5sum of the image before trying? (please mind your language, we've got underaged and people from different cultures here)
<Yaroze> anyone know how to enable TRIM on an intel ssd device with ub 9.10 and ext4 ?
<ginedi_> turneralex__: you can always check HISTFILE
<ginedi_> turneralex__: and HISTSAVE
<damnbadluck2> Myrtti: i dont know what that is.
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: sudo aptitude clean
<sebsebseb> !language > damnbadluck2
<ubottu> damnbadluck2, please see my private message
<ginedi_> turneralex__: there are files that keep a list of all commands that a user runs, i'm not familiar with their settings on Ubuntu, but you can google for more info
<Myrtti> !md5sum > damnbadluck2
<michaeldobrovits> Yaroze, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KarmicSSD
<Myrtti> !ping
<damnbadluck2> Myrtti:  i cant use linux commands in windows.
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Myrtti> damnbadluck2: and there is md5sum for windows, too
<Myrtti> !md5sum | damnbadluck2
<ubottu> damnbadluck2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<damnbadluck2> Myrtti: ok well ill go google it
<Myrtti> damnbadluck2: see the second link of that ^
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, also ubuntu 8.04 wahas long term support 4 3 years after it came out.
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: maybe since I just sent one, and you did at about the same time as well
<sebastian_> witam
<kilev> michaeldobrovits Do you know if all those all 32 bit add/remove programs also all of them available on 64 bit ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> damnbadluck2, there will be another lts version comming out soon i think
<Myrtti> !pl | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sebsebseb> meowbuntu:  damnbadluck2  10.04 released at the end of April is the next LTS
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, most of the 32bit apps will work on 64 distros
<Yaroze> michaeldobrovits: yeh but how do i check if its actually working?
<kilev> Ahh good perfect :)
<michaeldobrovits> i use 32 bit wine on 64 karmic with no issues
<ouyes> sebastian_, meowbuntu as the schedule, the final release is at April 29th
<kilev> Ok
<sebsebseb> ouyes: yep
<kilev> ahh you mean windows apps? how about unubtu it self add /remove apps
<kilev> don't really care about windows apps
<michaeldobrovits> Yaroze, seems to me that for now only flash player has some issues but after installin adobe alpha player 64bit had no issues with it
<ouyes> a lot of people are waiting, hoping it is a big improvement
<slipper1024> installed likewise open, after domainjoin i need to restart to make domain logins work, this will be installed on production servers and can't reboot, what services needs to be restarted, pam.d?
<Yaroze> michaeldobrovits: wrong person :)
<sebsebseb> ouyes: it is likely to be a pretty good release since LTS
<michaeldobrovits> kilev,  seems to me that for now only flash player has some issues but after installin adobe alpha player 64bit had no issues with it
<Yaroze> Adobes 64bit flash does not work on all computers for some reason on some it crashes when Firefox sees a flashfile
<Yaroze> michaeldobrovits: i was asking on how to check if ssd trim is actually working :)
<Prajwal_> michaeldobrovits i got disconnected so can you post it again
<ouyes> sebsebseb,  yes i think so , i hope so, hoping fast and stable, avaliable , bug-free( little critical bug
<michaeldobrovits> Yaroze, i didn't encountered any issue since moving to 64 bit alpa player from adobe
<slipper1024> likewise open anybody?
<Yaroze> michaeldobrovits: neither did I, but it refused to work on my moms computer for some reason and one of the comps at work
<ouyes> sebsebseb,  give MS a big surprise, also the ubuntu-supporters and fans
<Yaroze> tho 32 bit flash runs pretty well.. just have to reload the page sometimes
<sebsebseb> ouyes:  Boot up should be quite a lot faster, since it's being changed.  and so on.  anyway #ubuntu+1 is where 10.04 can be talked about
<sebsebseb> ouyes:  #ubuntu+1 is the 10.04 channel at the moment
<kilev> michaeldobrovits, Ok
<michaeldobrovits> Prajwal_, google git
<Screamo_Smurf> my internet doesnt work on my computer when i share my connection with my xbox
<ouyes> sebsebseb,  got it, you made your point
<michaeldobrovits> kilev, some programs have small issues but not serious through googling out you can fix most of them
<kilev> <michaeldobrovits>, Ok
<meowbuntu> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ouyes> hei, can anyone help me? i can not copy files from a ntfs partition in my hard driver where the ubuntu is installed and running
<rumpsy> ouyes: use ntfs-3g
<Myrtti> ouyes: you've got ubuntu installed on a NTFS drive?
<ksbalaji> Is it ok to jump from 8.04 to 10.04 LTS? -upgrading. I have problems in full install since a few of my app. installations and home folder are mixed up.
<brijith> can anyone suggest a good email client which will work behind from a Proxy server
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: sure, but  10.04 isn't out yet
<brijith> ?
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: it's not adviceable or easily possible yet
<meowbuntu> !ntfs | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: when 10.04 is released, that's  perfectly fine to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04
<ksbalaji> people here say that upgr. from 8.04 is not easy!
<ouyes> rumpsy, tried already but failed with no luck, thanks
<meowbuntu> !ntfs- 3g | ouyes
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: to any other version than the forthcoming 10.04, when it's released
<Screamo_Smurf> Can somebody please help me with this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rumpsy> ouyes: pastebin your fstab info
<meowbuntu> !fuse | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ribot> hi
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: she meant not adviseable at the moment, and possibily not that easy,  since it's in development at the moment
<brijith> can anyone suggest a good email client which will work behind from a Proxy server.. ???
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, sometimes you don't have permission to copy data into your main filesystem except your home partition or directory it can be overrided through terminal > sudo nautilus
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: ,but when the final is released it's easy to upgrade to it from 8.04
<ouyes> Myrtti, no , it is impossible mate, i installed ubuntu in ext4 and there is another partition in my hard driver(ntfs)
<ribot> im trying to use mobile broadband, but after having added the connection i cannot click it in the list to connect -- it is not in the list
<erUSUL> !mua | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read email messages. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. MUA's are required to read mail on your system and could be compared to the mail functions of Microsoft Outlook.
<ksbalaji> Myrtti: so you suggest that from 8.04 to 10.04 is better than switching thru 9.xx?
<Myrtti> ouyes: yes, I know, I just wanted to make sure what you meant
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits, mate i am in xubuntu
<Screamo_Smurf> ribot try wvdial
<sebsebseb> ouyes: are you trying  to access your Ubuntu partition from Windows?
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, if you have troubles writing on ntfs (windows partition than install ntfs-3g)
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: it's certainly faster and less error prone
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i cant log into mysql server it says erroe 2002 cant connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) any idea what this could be?
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: when 10.04 is released you can do a clean install of it, or upgrade directly to it from 8.04
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: it's just not possible until 10.04 is officially released
<brijith> erUSUL:I have tried evolution
<ouyes> sebsebseb,  of course not , it is impossible to make an access to ext4 filesystem in windows
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, ask how does file manager is called in xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ouyes: well  probably not impossible, just not really a good idea
<Screamo_Smurf> its dolphin michaeldobrovits
<erUSUL> michaeldobrovits: thunar
<Screamo_Smurf> oops
<jussi01> michaeldobrovits: #xubuntu might help, but the name is thunar
<Screamo_Smurf> nvm
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: dolphin is kde's
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, you see thunar :)
<Screamo_Smurf> yes i just realised
<AceKing> Do KVM switches normally work with Ubuntu?
<katyushka> hello
<brijith> erUSUL:but could not connect, maybe because I am accessing it behind a proxy server
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  what sorry?
<katyushka> i from mexico
<michaeldobrovits>   Thanks Screamo_Smurf ,erUSUL and Jussi01
<sebsebseb> ouyes: as for reading NTFS, as long as Windows shut it down properly,  it shoudn't be a problem
<ksbalaji> sebsebseb: As I already said, some of my apps are mixed up * some directly installed... my home is part in another partition and part in the OS partition.etc, so I like to upgrade only. a clean install surely could damage some of my precious data!
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, file manager is called thunar :)
<anubhav> AceKing: they have nothing to do with the OS  AFAIK
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: ask
<Screamo_Smurf> i need help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<michaeldobrovits> need help creating custom modeline
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: upgrade then,  no Ext4 on upgrade though,  or Grub 2 as far as I know, but you don't need those anyway,   anyway April 29th is when it comes out, but the first day or two, the download servers will be packed, and so downloads will take quite a while
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits, sudo nautilus
<ouyes> sudo: nautilus: command not found  as i said i am in xubuntu
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: with what step? or what is the error you are getting?
<Screamo_Smurf> i got it to share internet to my 360, but then i only have internet on my 360 and not on my computer
<erUSUL> !gksudo | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sanderj_> Hi. Why does /etc/debian_version have "lenny/sid".. in my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS os?
<ouyes> sebsebseb,  see my private message please
<AceKing> anubhav, I wouldn't think so, but I can't get mine to switch computers. It worked fine before. Maybe something happened to the switch. I figured I'd ask before buying a new switch. Thanks
<michaeldobrovits> Screamo_Smurf, do you say that internet to your xbox goes trough the computer and works but on the host ubuntu machine you can't use the internet ah?
<ksbalaji> But trustworthy 8.04 is superb! I have changed my motherboard itself from intel orig. to asus = retaining the same ubuntu HD - no change at all and everything is fine!
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, file manager is called thunar :)
<Screamo_Smurf> yes thats exactly whats happening michaeldobrovits
<michaeldobrovits> Screamo_Smurf, i think it is something to do with permissions
<sebsebseb> ouyes: yeah just done so,  michaeldobrovits  seems to be trying to help you, but there's also #xubuntu by the way
<erUSUL> Screamo_Smurf: what error you get from ping if you try to ping google foe example?
<anubhav> AceKing: we have many of  those in the Lab , never seen one go out.
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont remember
<sebsebseb> ksbalaji: yes 8.04 is good, also you don't have to upgrade straight away to 10.04,  since  when 10.04 comes out, well 8.04 will still have another year or so of support
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  thanks, would you please make a more detailed instruction mate
<anubhav> AceKing: or maybe the IT guys silently change them
<Screamo_Smurf> it never got a reply
<titi> tets
<rlameiro> hi
<rlameiro> I cant run nautilus
<Screamo_Smurf> well im going to hook it up and try again real quick
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, try sudo thunar and do what ever you want coping from there to here and there to there
<rlameiro> my desktops is frozen
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, just don't play with your system files
<rumpsy> rlameiro: stop bonobo-activation-server
<AceKing> anubhav, I did have one go out a few years back on me. I'll test it on 2 other computers. I just hate reaching behind to pull everything apart. LOL
<rlameiro> if  I run it as root it will open, but with my normal user is not working, at shutdown time, ubuntu tells me that its running
<rumpsy> rlameiro: kill bonobo-activation-server
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, i mean the ubuntu os, you can use your home mount or folder with no issues
<Myrtti> rlameiro: have you set up a root account password?
<ksbalaji> A tech clarification- I had inter mother board when I upgraded to 8.04, Now I have asus board. (without changing a bit my hardy performs ok). When 10.04 is out, and I upgrade to 10.04, will my OS search for intel board and complain?
<rumpsy> rlameiro: and restart nautilus
<ribot> Screamo_Smurf: what is wvdial? i have to reboot the computer without internet, so i need something proper to try
<anubhav> AceKing:  i can understand .. ;-)
<rlameiro> Myrtti: as sudo nautilus it opens
<Screamo_Smurf> ribot sudo apt-get install wvdial
<rlameiro> rumpsy, it gives me a error
<Screamo_Smurf> h/o let me get you some links
<root51> where i download graphical themes usplash for 9.10
<root51> any idea
<rumpsy> rlameiro: where do you stop that?
<rlameiro> rumpsy: bash: kill: bonobo-activation-server: arguments must be process or job IDs
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits, but there is a ntfs partition i can mount it but i can not copy any files in it , i have no proper permission , but they(ubuntu and the ntfs) are both in the same hard driver
<gnagno> hello all
<root51>  i mean xplash
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i find out wich version of mysql is intalled on ubuntu?
<gnagno> can someone please tell me how to disable the "create" button in the auto generated admin interface?
<Screamo_Smurf> ugh
<gnagno> Jimi_Neutral, just log in to mysql
<lucky4linux> gnagno     where do you mean
<Myrtti> gnagno: in what interface?
<rumpsy> rlameiro: simple way is add a system monitor applet to panel, and check that system monitor and choose process tab, select bonobo-activation-server to kill
<rlameiro> rumpsy I just killed nautilus and worked... but i would like to know why it happened
<Jimi_Neutral> gnagno, i cant i have a problem and i need to remove it
<Jimi_Neutral> gnagno, but i need to find out which version it is
<Screamo_Smurf> ok well i got the internet to conect to the 360, but now i cant browse the internet, but irc works just fine?
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: you've got a dns issue then
<rumpsy> rlameiro: its a common problem, but its rare
<rlameiro> rumpsy: I do that allready, i dont have any bonobo-activation-server
<gnagno> lucky4linux, I mean in an admin page generated with admin generator
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm
<Myrtti> gnagno: admin page on what?
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i fix it?
<rumpsy> rlameiro: check that in process tab
<rlameiro> rumpsy: hummm i apaear aafter killing nautilus....
<lucky4linux> gnagno which admin page
<rlameiro> bonobo its the server from ubuntu one right?
<Myrtti> rlameiro: no
<gnagno> sorry, I thought I was in the symfony channel :)
<Myrtti> rlameiro: bonobo is part of gnome
<gnagno> I am such an idiot :P
<bubulein> hi
<lucky4linux> gnagno ok
<rlameiro> Myrtti: ok
<Myrtti> gnagno: not idiot, just confused
<Screamo_Smurf> ribot http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2008/02/28/how-to-connect-linux-to-your-cellular-internet/
<ribot> Screamo_Smurf: i cannot install anything as ubuntu cannot acess internet
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm
<gnagno> ehehe I gave you the oportunity of laugh a bit :P
<Screamo_Smurf> you can download the deb file for it
<rumpsy> rlameiro: check that, it should be there under processes tab
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  sudo thunar does not work
<ksbalaji> A tech clarification. I had Intel mother board when I upgraded to 8.04. Now I have changed to Asus board and without changing a bit my hardy glides ok!. When I upgrade to 10.04, will my OS search for intel board and complain?
<rlameiro> rumpsy: already dead :D
<Screamo_Smurf> but its hit and miss for the dependencies
<rumpsy> brb
<JonathanEllis> Does Ubuntu have an appointment management app that would allow me to record customer payments for their appointments within the same app?
<bubulein> did someone know a way to add beeps to grub? in the old menue.lst u could ad a hex07
<lucky4linux> gnagno :-D...
<Screamo_Smurf> ribot what version of ubuntu?
<rlameiro> thnks gus for the help
<ksbalaji> A tech clarification. I had Intel mother board when I upgraded to 8.04. Now I have changed to Asus board and without changing a bit my hardy glides ok!. When I upgrade to 10.04, will my OS search for intel board and complain?
<lucky4linux> ksbalaji try live CD
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti how do i fix the dns problem?
<gnagno> I was surprised because everyone was speaking about ubuntu in the symfony channel ;)
<lucky4linux> ksbalaji try Live CD then ask here we would be happy to help:) :)
<ribot> Screamo_Smurf: 9.09
<diablo-sg> hi ubuntuan :)
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: the system probes what hardware it's on and probably won't complain at all. but you should try the live cd perhaps first
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, do sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Myrtti> ribot: there is no 9.09
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes,without do
<ribot> whatever was before 9.10
<Myrtti> ribot: so 9.04 then
<coz_> 9.04
<diablo-sg> 9.04
<ribot> ok
<Screamo_Smurf> well
<coz_> ubuntu started ...i believe with 4.
<coz_> 4.10
<Screamo_Smurf> if i could access internet right now i would give you links to download what you need
<Myrtti> ribot: for future reference, the version number tells when the the version was released. year.month
<diablo-sg> got my ubuntu sticker atlast <3
<sebsebseb> !4.10 | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<lucky4linux> i have 8.10 and I want 9.10.  9.04 has graphic problems with my system. I want to directly upgrade to 9.10 form 8.04. is it possible ?
<ribot> good to know Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> lucky4linux: no.
<lucky4linux> i mean from 8.10
<coz_> sebsebseb,  yep I have all the disks right here  :
<coz_> :)
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti
<ribot> so i can download wvdial from windows somehow, then install on linux=
<sebsebseb> coz_: I have used them all except that one, still not got round to virtual maching it to try you know
<Myrtti> lucky4linux: you can upgrade from LTS to LTS and from previous version to next without big problems. The other methods require you to upgrade one release at a time.
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits, i have installed it  already
<Myrtti> lucky4linux: or clean reinstall.
<lucky4linux> Myrtti  thx
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: you can try to change your dns settings, but I'm not really an expert on it.
<coz_> sebsebseb,  4.10 was ...as you can guess ... not real great   but    I will have to try it again soon to be reminded of the progress :)
<ksbalaji> lucky4linux. Myrtti, thanks for the idea! bye for now!
<Screamo_Smurf> how do i do that?
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm i cant ping my dns
<sebsebseb> coz_: yeah exactly progress be reminded of it by trying older releases.   I started with second release,  but this is off topic, let's continue a bit in pm :)
<coz_> sebsebseb,  sounds good
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, after ntfs 3g installed you can move and erase inside the ntfs m i right?
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti yes i can
<JonathanEllis> I am a driving instructor. I need to manage my client's appointments and I would like to manage their accounts at the same time within the same app. So I would like an app that allows me to book appointments for my clients but also  keeps track of which lessons they have paid for and allows me to summarise whose accounts are in debit / credit and how much money I have taken in a year. Is there an application that can do this or do I need to write it 
<ouyes> lucky4linux,  it is hard, why not try to download 9.10 then make an installation,keep the data of your  home directory
<Screamo_Smurf> its kinda annoying when you cant access internet and your brother has been playing on xbl the past 11 hours :(
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  i still can not copy files from ntfs partition to my ext4 home directory
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: you can try this https://store.opendns.com/setup/operatingsystem/ubuntu
<lucky4linux> ouyes great idea, but i have to install other software again in the new system :(
<ribot> is it safe to install a deb file, for apt-get usage later?
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti no internet :(
<Screamo_Smurf> is there maybe a command for manualy setting the dns address?
<ouyes> lucky4linux,  it is quite different between two normal releases of ubuntu , so making fresh installation will save your a lot of time compared to upgrade(the download will last a long time)
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: you can try this https://208.69.38.150/setup/operatingsystem/ubuntu
<lucky4linux> ouyes ok :) I will do it
<ouyes> lucky4linux,  no mate you can backup packages before you make the installation,
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti well the site cam up but said page not found
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, try thunar alone
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: Right-click on ‘Network Icon’ (located at top-right panel by default) and click on ‘Edit Connections’ to open Network Connections Manager.
<ouyes> lucky4linux,  i recommend a tool for you aptoncd
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  how ?
<michaeldobrovits> in terminal
<Screamo_Smurf> ok its open
<ouyes> lucky4linux, aptoncd is a package backup tool , it is easy to use.
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: then choose the method how your computer is connected to the internet
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, did worked?
<Screamo_Smurf> well my internet connection is a 3 modem
<Screamo_Smurf> im using wvdial to cennect
<Screamo_Smurf> *connect
<lucky4linux> ouyes ya i know about it, it works on the same dist. versions... not from one distro to another
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  i am really stupid, will you please give me a very detailed instructions
<Myrtti> oh right.
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, application accessories terminal
<michaeldobrovits> in terminal try sudo thunar
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: well, I don't have *any* experience on wvdial, either. perhaps man wvdial would help you on how to setup the dns?
<fosser_josh> can anybody know remastering ubuntu I need help. I am trying to do it
<iceroot> !remaster | fosser_josh
<ubottu> fosser_josh: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ribot> will installing deb file in any way confuse apt-get? like,can it stil upgrade that program for me later?
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  tried and failed
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, gksudo "dbus-launch thunar"
<iceroot> ribot: you mean a downloaded deb file?
<ribot> iceroot: yes
<lucky4linux> you have to install thunar
<fosser_josh> iceroot: yah
<iceroot> ribot: can be a problem if it is not for ubuntu and doing something different (different paths, vars and so on)
<fosser_josh> iceroot: can you help me
<iceroot> fosser_josh: read the link?
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti no info in there about dns
<ribot> iceroot: it is for ubuntu, wvdial to get internet access
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits,  oh god , failed again
<iceroot> ribot: and its not in the repo?
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, type in terminal sudo -i
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, type password
<ribot> iceroot: i cannot access internet
<fosser_josh> iceroot: which one given by ubottu
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, than type thunar
<Screamo_Smurf> ribot just downoad the deb, its what i did
<michaeldobrovits> if it doesn't work try channle #xubuntu
<michaeldobrovits> ouyes, if it doesn't work try channle #xubuntu
<Jimi_Neutral> im totally done in....my internet connection worked yesterday, i come to go on the web today and it is not. This box works fine, it is on the same network, the config is fine for the network interface, everythign is the same, it can ping other boxes on the network but for some reason it cant reach the internet, any ideas?
<cuco> hi all, how can i install from wubi kubuntu-64bit?
<kubanc> does gimp 2.7 work in ubuntu 8.04?
<decoder> hi
<ribot> ok i shall try
<iceroot> fosser_josh: both from ubottu
<ouyes> michaeldobrovits, failed,
<iceroot> ribot: ok then its no problem if it is the version from the repo
<decoder> On Ubuntu 9.10, I see some mathematical symbols in PDF not properly displayed (for example sum symbols)
<decoder> any idea what could be broken?
<zvacet> ribot:  are you downloading from other comp and then install in Ubuntu
<michaeldobrovits> ouyus, try channel #xubuntu
<fosser_josh> iceroot: yah doing
<Myrtti> decoder: you don't have the fonts the pdf has, then.
<decoder> Myrtti: these are standard latex docs, they work everywhere..
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti my xbox is using the same exact dns adress as my pc is trying to
<decoder> they also worked on my old box, I didnt have any additional special fonts there
<JoWie> when setting up a makefile, what would be the appropiate path for libraries? (for example bdb)
<zvacet> Jimi_Neutral:  try type in terminal   pon dsl-provider and then try to connect
<Myrtti> decoder: I don't know then. I think I remember downloading some fonts when I've installed latex myself, but I guess I could remember wrong
<mcphargus>  /msg nickserv identify mcphargus Oxyclean20403@
<iceroot> mcphargus: change it, fast
<mcphargus> f my life
<iceroot> mcphargus: and never do it in a public channel
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<Akmens> How to format unlocated partition?
<Jimi_Neutral> zvacet, comes back with the file does not exist
<Screamo_Smurf> ive done that before :D
<Akmens> unallocated
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  you partiion it . then format the partion
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: ?
<Marwin> Vasco
<Jimi_Neutral> yeah ih ave done it before too lol
<Myrtti> Screamo_Smurf: I have very little experience with changing dns settings or using wvdial, I can't really help you further.
<Screamo_Smurf> ok
<Jimi_Neutral> my switch is showing activity
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  you have to have a actual partion made on it.  Not 'unallocated'
<Jimi_Neutral> the hardware is showing activity
<Jimi_Neutral> but i cant get out to the net
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: how to do that?
<zvacet> Jimi_Neutral:  then you need answer from somebody with more knowledge then me
<Jimi_Neutral> zvacet, ok ty
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  with any of the various partion manager tools, fdisk , parted, gparted, cfdisk
<zvacet> Jimi_Neutral:  sorry not been much of help
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  correct. its not.
<Jimi_Neutral> zvacet, thats ok ty for answering :)
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i cant do anything with taht partition
<zvacet> Jimi_Neutral: np
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  one of them needs tobe a extended partiion to hold 'logical' partions
<Screamo_Smurf> Grrr
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: how to make it extended?
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  with a partion manager tool like the ones mentioned above.
<Jimi_Neutral> im totally done in....my internet connection worked yesterday, i come to go on the web today and it is not. This box works fine, it is on the same network, the config is fine for the network interface, everythign is the same, it can ping other boxes on the network but for some reason it cant reach the internet, any ideas?
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i cant
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i dont know how
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  then you need to learn the tools better.
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: ive gparted
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: im trying to make new and then comes that error
<Dr_Willis> You can only have 3 primanries.. then  a Logical partion.
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, yup yup
<rcombo> errors on iso download
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: then you've got a dns problem, most likely
<Jimi_Neutral> dns settings on the box?
<ksbalaji> iis FF 3.7.0 a stable version to be installed from ubuntu reposit? - not beta or pre?!
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: fdisk doesnt show me that partition at all
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: or on your computer
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, well this box connects fine so i assume it is on the computer
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, how do i config that?
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: I've not even heard 3.7.0 has been officially published yet
<zvacet> Screamo_Smurf:  see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer is of any help to you
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i have 3 primaries, and how to make that unallocated extended?
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  You are proberly missreading./understanding how it works.. if its Unallocated.. then its not a partion yet. Its unallocated.. make a new 'extended' partion. IF you ahve fewer then 3 primary partions
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: and it's not, judging from mozilla.org
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  with fdisk, 'n (for new) then select extended. gpartd has similer feature
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i cant do New
<ksbalaji> Myrtti,  my synapt. manages shows it.!
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  then you are doing somthing wrong. or its confused.
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: that doesn't mean it's officially released
<ksbalaji> +synaptic manager
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: if you've got only ubuntu repositories on your system, then you shouldn't even have anything above 3.5.2 visible
<Screamo> damn
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9890/screenshotkb.png
<Marwin> vasco rossi
<ksbalaji> Myrtti, then which is the stable ver to go with Hardy? I want to make sure before installing! now I have removed ff fully and cleaned my cache.
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: when im choosing new
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: you are connecting to the router by wifi or cable?
<Myrtti> !info firefox hardy
<zvacet> Akmens:  when you choose to create new partition mark it as logical or extended
<Screamo_Smurf> Myrtti :D i fixed it :) i set my 360 to use googles dns
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, this is at work....my box is attacthed to a switch which is then attactched to the floor ports then to the server room (obviously lol) it is all wired
<Akmens> zvacet: i cant push on new
<Myrtti> ksbalaji: ^
<rcombo> anyone else having issues on ubuntu 9.10 iso download???
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, its weird that it worked fine yesterday, i restarted today and it doesnt work anymore
<ouyes> sebsebseb, i am back
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  like it says. you allready have 4 primary partions. You  basically need to delete sda4 and remake it as a extended partiioon
<zvacet> rcombo:  download with torrent and point download to the folder where your existing iso is torrent will just check iso
<rcombo> anyone else having issues on ubuntu 9.10 iso download???
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: that happened at my old workplace quite often. It can be an error in the network itself. you can try to set your dns servers to google or opendns, but of course it would be better if you'd use the ones your work network provides
<iceroot> rcombo: no
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  you cant  have 4 primaries AND a extended. one primary must become the extended
<sebsebseb> ouyes: ok
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: in fact  it looks like it's probably the grub that is corrupted ...
<mmerlone> hi all, greetings from Brasil!
<ksbalaji> Myrtti, thanks and ubottu is becoming clever. Wherefrom it got the cue?
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i need 5 partitions
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  and my answer is still the same.. you MUST make use of an extended partion then and put extra partions in there
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i need to delete sda4, mane sda4 extend and sda5?
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  a extended can hold several logical partions
<ouyes> it is so strange, i can mount,  create files, delete files, but i just can not copy files, what is wrong? i can not copy files from a ntfs partition to a ext4 filesystem(my home directory0
<mmerlone> I am trying 'apt-get install apt-show-versions' on a 8.04.4 and get the error 'Weak references are not implemented in the version of perl at /usr/lib/perl5/AptPkg/hash.pm line 8' after '** initializing cache. This may take a while **'
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: so i cant make that unallocated as partition if i dont delete sda4?
<mmerlone> I could not find anything useful from google...
<rcombo> ok thanks i'll try that
<Screamo_Smurf> Jimi_Neutral if you want to know google dns servers are 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Dr_Willis> Akmens: nore more then 4 base (primary or extended)  partions.. so correct..
<mmerlone> can anybody help me?
<decoder> Myrtti: i found it, its a bug in ubuntu... wine1.2 pulls in ttf symbol replacement fonts.. once I uninstall them, everything works again as expected
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: strange that i cant make it now as extended :/
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i set the dns servers...i know how to in windows but i am new to linux...i have set it up with a static address and it worked fine
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  if you want to use the space resize sda4 or sda3
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  you can NOT have 4 primaries AND an extended.. that would be 5 partions.
<Myrtti> decoder: ah, guessed it had to be something wrong with the fonts. Wine doesn't suprise me at all
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  the use of a /boot partion is a bit outdated thse days and proberly not needed
<decoder> Myrtti: my guess is the regular ttf symbol font is overruled by the ttf symbol font from wine
<decoder> which is a problem
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: that boot partition is for gentoo, and there is its kernel, so i cant delete it
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: i cant, but then ill have to compile it again
<Dr_Willis> You can set up gentoo to not use a /boot/ partion.
<Dr_Willis> but do whatyou want.
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: ive set up already
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  swap also does not have tobe on a primary partion
<Screamo_Smurf> ah damn it there went my dns :(
<Screamo_Smurf> had it for 10 mins then gone
<MOODY> way a.q.
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: where you set up the static address? on the Graphical dialog for it? you can change your dns in the same place
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  my normal layout 4 partions total -> (primary sda1 )(primary sda2)(primary sda3) (extended, logical (sda4) logical sda5))
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  it has 3 primaries + 1 extended thats holding 2 logicals.. => 5 partitions total
<Marwin> vasco rossi
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  the extended partion is techincally 'sda4')
<ja660k> hey guys, is 2.0gHz 512mb ram box enough to put ubuntu server on and it function as a web server/ssh for light load?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, what is the syntax? i cant find it on the net,  everythin to do with DNS just points me at downloading somethign called BIND
<sloopy> ja660k, yes more then plenty
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: ok, ive deleted sda1, how can i take its sice and add to another patition?
<ja660k> sloopy, thanks :-)
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: did you do the setting of the static ip address on command line?
<sloopy> ja660k, np
<candy> I downloded skype from a suggested website and while instaling it i got error in package manger what to do??
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  if you wan tto use its space. resize the aprtions next to it.
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, in /etc/network interfaces
<Screamo_Smurf> candy did it say dependencie not satisfied?
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  then you can make a new one in the unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> Akmens:  but they will be 'out of numeracal order' so that can confuse things
<Akmens> Dr_Willis: ok, ill try to remember it
<candy> Screamo_Smurf, no it says something like your packet has been corrupted
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm i dont know
<Screamo_Smurf> try redownloading it
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: you can start by making a backup of a file, with sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.auto
<Hiram> does anyone know how to see what the largest contiguous block of free memory you have is?
<candy> Screamo_Smurf, it says packet might be corrupted or u r not allowed to open the file. check the permission of the file
<candy> Screamo_Smurf, what to do??
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: then you edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf , you can do it with sudo nano or gksudo gedit or whatever you prefer
<Marwin_li> come si scarica la musica?
<Myrtti> !it > Marwin_li
<ubottu> Marwin_li, please see my private message
<Bauldrick> I cant get touchpad to work in ubuntu-remix on my acer netbook, any tips?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, i got command not found doing that backup
<Screamo_Smurf> there is no resolve.conf on my system
<Screamo_Smurf> only a resolveconf folder
<sloopy> Screamo_Smurf, is there on in that directory?
<Screamo_Smurf> no
<Dr_Willis> I thought it was /etc/resolov.conf  (no e)
<Dr_Willis> cat /etc/resolv.conf
 * Dr_Willis corrects his spelling
<ouyes> i need your help, this is strange: i can create, delete, copy file to my ntfs partition but i can not copy files from ntfs partition to my ext4 home folder. what is wrong?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, ok that dhcp file is confusing lol, which do i change to the dns I need
<Screamo_Smurf> just a folder update-libc.d with a file in it: avahi-daemon
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: go to the bottom of the file, and add "prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;" without the quotes in the end
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, is that second one supposed to have 5 octets?
<Jimi_Neutral> sorry read that wrong lol
<Jimi_Neutral> got it
<Akmens> where can i see partition warnings?
<blekos> hello I am experimenting with iwconfig and get this error message
<blekos>   SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
<MASARUwota> Akmens > what kind of warnings do you mean?
<Akmens> ive ended partitioning with gparted and it shows i have 4 warnings
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, ok added that on the end and done a networking restart
<Akmens> or i can skip it?
<MASARUwota> Akmens probably :X
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: then you should be ready to go
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, it still has not done anything....the bottom of that file had a #} was it supposed to be in them brackets?
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: no
<Wunderkind> have a problem connecting to a visible and working wireless connection
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, hmmm
<Wunderkind> i can ping myself but no other websites
<Screamo_Smurf> ping 8.8.8.8 Wunderkind
<Hohoo> Why should I sign Code of Conduct when I can't even generate an OpenPGP key?
<Screamo_Smurf> how do you spell natilus?
<Hohoo> nautilus
<jussi01> nautilus
<panfist_> is there a linux equivalent to the windows tool netscan.exe?
<Screamo_Smurf> thank you :D
<MASARUwota> panfist_ uuhm, what does netscan do?
<kangarooo> why #ubuntu-locoteams is not being logged?
<jussi01> kangarooo: probably better to ask that in the channel itsself
<panfist_> you give it an ip range, for example 192.168.1.1-255, it pings all the computers in the range, finds out hostname, scans for listening services, etc
<Bauldrick> I cant get touchpad to work in ubuntu on my acer netbook, any tips?
<MASARUwota> panfist_ like netcat?
<erUSUL> !info  nmap | panfist_
<ubottu> panfist_:
<panfist_> i have a smallish sized statically configured network that i'd like to convert to DHCP but keep the ip addresses all the same
<MASARUwota> panfist_ nmap
<erUSUL> ubottu: ?
<panfist_> thanks
<Hohoo> How do I get an OpenPGP key?
<MASARUwota> erUSUL its a bot :/
<Hohoo> Seahorse hates me
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Wunderkind> does nobody in here have any assistance that they can provide?
<erUSUL> Hohoo: generate it.
<MASARUwota> !anyone|Wunderkind
<ubottu> Wunderkind: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<panfist_>  basically i just need to get a table that shows mac addresses and ips for computers on my local network
<Hohoo> I can only generate general errors
<erUSUL> MASARUwota: i've been using ubottu (former ubotu) for years ;)
<Wunderkind> that wasn't my first question MASARUwota
<erUSUL> Hohoo: gpg --gen-key
<Wunderkind> try scrolling up
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, still not worknig bud
<abhijit_> Wunderking repeat ur question
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: :-(
<MASARUwota> Wunderkind what "problems " do you have with it then? youre not really detailed are you
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: have you tried to ask the network admins if they are aware of any problems in the network dns yet?
<js_> which way should i take to upgrade from gutsy server to 9.10?
<Wunderkind> i have an internet connection but with no actual internet
<js_> i suppose i need to go between versions and cant go directly to 9.10
<Myrtti> js_: full reinstall is probablly easiest
<Wunderkind> it connects, it does the whole dhcpcd thing but then theres no internet to speak of..
<erUSUL> js_: 7.10 --> 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10
<js_> Myrtti: yeah, i know.. but also messier for my situation
<js_> erUSUL: allright, as i thought
<erUSUL> js_: would be better to update just to 8.04 LTS and thn wait for 10.04 in april and do 8.04 --> 10.04
<Hohoo> gpg --gen-key thinks there is no writable public keyring: eof
<Dr_Willis> upgrading 5 release versions.. thats scary
<Wunderkind> anyone?
<erUSUL> js_: or reinstall
<js_> erUSUL: ah, good idea
<abhijit_> atleast not me
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Regular helpers please join #ubun
<jussi01> erg
<CakeBomb> My monitor won't display the GUI and there's no xorg.conf file, so I'm trying to run Xorg -configure to create one, but it tells me there's already an X server running
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, i am the network admin and its fine cause all the other boxs and pc are ok
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: X-D
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-help
<js_> erUSUL: hardy is still the current lts? so i'll get security upgrades until 10.4?
<erUSUL> js_: correct;
<erUSUL> js_: five years of updats for server iirc
<erUSUL> !eol > js_
<ubottu> js_, please see my private message
<fanshouxiang> is there someone using fluent6.3?
<Screamo_Smurf> network manager is overidding my dns settings :(
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Regulars: #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<Jimi_Neutral> brb
<js_> erUSUL: thanks, is there any special recommended tool i should use when doing the upgrade in the terminal?
<erUSUL> js_: the updagrade intructions have that info ...
<erUSUL> !upgrade > js_
<ubottu> js_, please see my private message
<js_> thanks again :)
<erUSUL> yw
<Hohoo> erUSUL: It thinks there is no writable and public keyring.
<harsszegi> whats wrong with feisty so no support any longer there is support for earlier version
<erUSUL> Hohoo: ls -l ~/.gnupg/*
<erUSUL> !eol | harsszegi
<ubottu> harsszegi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<matthew001> hello guys, i installed the latest version of ubuntu yesterday and it was working fine all day, however when i went to log on today it came up saying gnome power management error and returned me to the log in screen....anyone got any ideas??
<harsszegi> how com my machine takes only feisty?
<matthew001> can anyone offer any help please im really stuck
<erUSUL> Hohoo: why do the files belong to root?
<harsszegi> feisty installs all other dont
<matthew001> are my messages being recieved in the chat??
<Hohoo> erUSUL: at one point I tried 'sudo seahorse'
<erUSUL> Hohoo: very bad ....
<anto9us> matthew001, yes
<erUSUL> !gksudo | Hohoo
<ubottu> Hohoo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<erUSUL> Hohoo: never use sudo with gui's
<Hohoo> I meant gksudo.
<matthew001> cool, guess no one can help?
<rcombo> which ubuntu is more suited for simple web dev / des out of the box , server or desktop ?
<anto9us> matthew001, it keeps returning you to the log in screen?
<harsszegi>     width: 32 bits
<harsszegi>   *-core
<harsszegi>        description: Motherboard
<harsszegi>        physical id: 0
<harsszegi>      *-memory
<FloodBot2> harsszegi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harsszegi>           description: System memory
<Wunderkind> how do i rectify a dns problem?
<erUSUL> Hohoo: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.gnupg/
<matthew001> yes and gives a power management error message
<harsszegi> it was partial lshw
<matthew001> anto9us: yes and it gives me a power management error message
<pomp> haer
<pomp> привет
<Hohoo> erUSUL: It worked
<max3> does anyone have any google wave invites
<max3> ?
<pomp> казлы
<max3> pomp: asol
<Hohoo> max3: I have
<harsszegi> hjow com feisty installs  --all others wont
<anto9us> matthew001, you can get to a terminal window by pressing ctrl+alt+F1, to get back to GDM log in is usally ctrl+alt+F7 or another Fkey. Log into a terminal and do sudo apt-get update, Then do sudo apt get upgrade and restart your computer.
<Freeaqingme> max3, pm me your email and I'll send you one
<max3> Hohoo: can i have one?
<Hohoo> max3: sure.
<Dr_Willis> rcombo:  if you want to use a desktop/gui/X - id sayuse teh desktop version
<MASARUwota> lol i have like 20 or something. :/
<aapzak> guys, my laptop won't boot after I upgraded a clean install of karmic, it stops after the diskcheck, any suggestions?
<rcombo> Dr_Willis: yep I do , tx
<MASARUwota> aapzak did you try runlevel3 booting?
<aapzak> MASARUwota: not yet
<aapzak> should I alter the grub lines to do that?
<MASARUwota> aapzak give that a go. (press 'e' during the grub boot, and edit the 2nd row, add a "3" to the end and boot)
<matthew001> anto9us:thankyou i will try that now
<llutz> MASARUwota: 2-5 are equal,
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<MASARUwota> :\
<llutz> matthew001: no need to try, won't make any difference
<aapzak> I'm about to chroot into the disk ..
<llutz> MASARUwota: another *buntuism :(
<MASARUwota> llutz: :/ im using arch myself
<MASARUwota> so idk
<archboxman> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MASARUwota> bsd-style init ftw
<llutz> "is meant to replace" != replaces
<Dr_Willis> bsd style... getting phased out...
<MASARUwota> but its nice ;__;
<Dr_Willis> aparently others think its lacking.. thus the inventioon of Upstart
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the next release will be 100% upstart scripts or not
<erUSUL> llutz: to be fair that's debianism (the fact that all runlevels are equal)
<llutz> Dr_Willis: upstart seem to lack a ton of things too (yet) ;(
<fanshouxiang> i install freewins and screen saver in the compiz ,there's no error report,but i just can't find the button in it.someone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: do not think so; to many init scripts to rewritte.
<MASARUwota> fanshouxiang which button are you looking for?
<llutz> erUSUL: is it?then sorry, none of my debians have X
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  well just looking here. seems i got about 20 init scripts still using the sysv stuff.
<MASARUwota> Dr_Willis event driven seems nice tho
<BettyFord-failed> hello
<MASARUwota> !hi|BettyFord-failed
<ubottu> BettyFord-failed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BettyFord-failed> hi marasuruwat
<matthew001> anto9us: thankyou very much thats worked perfectly!!
<BettyFord-failed> are you Zulu?
<anto9us> matthew001, :)
<panfist_> i read this in a forum post: "if you copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives from one computer to another, and then sudo apt-get upgrade, both computers will have the same packges" ... is this safe? does it work between 32 bit and 64 bit hosts?
<fanshouxiang> the plug-in i install
<BettyFord-failed> no
<BettyFord-failed> because 64 bit have 64bit packages
<matthew001> anto9us: is it ok to pm you to ask a couple more questions?
<psicobra> hi all i have found a driver for my fingerprint reader but it is a .c file i have no idea what to do with it
<raik> how to browse net of computer from mobile by connecting usb or bluetooth?
<anto9us> matthew001, sure, ask to channel and if I or anyone knows, they'll answer :)
<Dr_Willis> psicobra:  .c = source code.. and proberly going to be not trivial to get going
<MASARUwota> BettyFord-failed no im not zulu, its japanese ;-:
<panfist_> bettyford-failed but all the important packages typically have the same names...it's usually the libs that have 32 or 64 in the name
<psicobra> so i need ot compile it?
<aapzak> ah, chrooting learns me an upgrade process was unfinished
<BettyFord-failed> raik you cant, because you are in another subnet, and samba doesnt support smb protocol forwarding
<aapzak> stupid wizard asked me to reboot before upgrades were done
<BettyFord-failed> raik: mount your network drives locally and share it on your local pc a workaround, sharing samba shares
<linuxgirl> hi guys
<aapzak> hey girl
<BettyFord-failed> hello linuxboy
<linuxgirl> im not a boy
<Plouj> hi
<BettyFord-failed> are you a rebadged girl or something?
<MASARUwota> hi linuxgirl
<raik> bettyford-failed ok thanks, i am going to try that
<Plouj> how do I install only security upgrades?
<MASARUwota> HURR A GIRL A GIRL LOOK GUYS A GIRL DURR
<aapzak> hihi
<MASARUwota> :/
<BettyFord-failed> raik it works only with samba shares, it doesnt work with NFS
<archboxman> Dr_Willis: after reading upstart seems there using both hal and udev together... Is this true.. I thought udev was still being developed by fedora...
<cutout> I can not copy files to My flash memory it keeps saying read only file system??!!  what can I do?
<BettyFord-failed> after reading after i concluded the exhaust
<harsszegi> raik   download gprsec
<MASARUwota> cutout remount with rw
<BettyFord-failed> believe me, i'm a liar, everything i write is true
<raik> bettyford-failed i am in ubuntu, does that help
<BettyFord-failed> raik: i hope so
<raik> harsszegi ok i will try that
<cutout> how??
<MASARUwota> cutout: sudo mount -t <filesystem> <devicename> <mountpoint> -o rw,remount
<harsszegi> raik do u want to browse with gprs?
<cutout> what is the filesystem?
<BettyFord-failed> ganjafs
<raik> harsszegi yes
<MASARUwota> cutout you should know that yourself :/
<MASARUwota> cutout have you used it on windows?
<archboxman> cutout: make sure you don't have a switch on usb device set for read only you have to switch the device to read write.. some usb sticks have switch
<harsszegi> raik if u plug in the chgord gnome will open the connection right off
<raik> harsszegi is any other connection possible
<MASARUwota> archboxman lol
<harsszegi> what u got?
<cutout> yes I have used it on windows
<daemin> 大家好
<raik> harsszegi i want to use internet of computer on mobile, is that what you are replying for?
<ouyes> hi all, my problem is more clear now , i can copy files from my ntfs partition to my ext4 home fold via file manager, but i can not do any copy directly to desktop, is it strange?
<cutout> thanks it worked :)
<MASARUwota> cutout :/
<harsszegi> internet of mobile on computer
<raik> harsszegi you misunderstood me
<harsszegi> click on my name raik
<archboxman> MASARUwota: please tell me they didn't have the usb stick locked???? huh
<zilkomaa> Does someone have any good tips / tweaks to ubuntu 9.10 64bit? I would love to take all the benefits in use what this awesome os offers!.Thank you.
<MASARUwota> archboxman dunno what he did to fix it
<Otacon22Uni> Does anyone knows how can I update my kernel version on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Otacon22Uni> wich is the meta-package to install?
<icek0ld> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  check google for the 'ubuntu-tweak' tool. but we have to wonder what sort of tweaks you are looking for,
<Otacon22Uni> yes, but on dist-upgrade there isn't the last kernel
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  theres not a lot of tweeking needed.. except for somne settings you may like to change..
<BettyFord-failed> i got a problem
<Dr_Willis> Otacon22Uni:  ubuntu dosent keep cutting edge up to date with kernel versions
<BettyFord-failed> i cannot run the tony clifton emulator
<BettyFord-failed> i got  a error in module kaufman
<archboxman> Otacon22Uni: they maintain a database and only release stable kernel ... you need to try slackware or archlinux for this its a rolling release or cutting edge distro
<BeepBeep> Anyone know what is the chatroom for Xubuntu?
<komsas> exit
<DJones> BeepBeep: #xubuntu
<BeepBeep> Thanks
<goodtime> oh man i messed up
<archboxman> Otacon22Uni: remember if you go to slackware or archlinux you are required to do a lot more updates and configuration of xorg and more config files and this is for a expereinced linux user...
<goodtime> i deleted a ts file
<DarkDigitalDream> If I wanted my sound to be muted after returning from hibernate mode, is there a way to do that? Opening my computer in class at 8:30 in the morning to have last nights music blasting uncontrollably for a bit causes me more trouble than I care to admit.
<jeroendv> hi, where can i find a fortran 77 compiler for karmic in aptitude? g77 doesn't seem to exist anymore in karmic?!?
<Otacon22Uni> archboxman, a my firend has a wireless card wich disconnect and reconnect always and some people said me to update the kernel version to remove the problem
<ubuntu> are there any GRUB2 know-it-alls here?
<llutz> !find fortran
<jeroendv> !find fortran
<archboxman> Otacon22Uni: first what is the range from the box and you signal strength???
<llutz> bot sleeps
<archboxman> Otacon22Uni: iwlist
<Pici> jeroendv: apt-cache search fortran | grep 77   reveals a few packages that might be useful to you.  I don't know enough about Fortran to know if they definitely are though.
<Screamo_Smurf> oh man :(
<Otacon22Uni> archboxman, the access point is at 1 mt of distance -.-
<indus> ubuntu hello
<Screamo_Smurf> my dns wont work anymore :(
<indus> ubuntu still stuck with error 15?
<archboxman> Otacon22Uni: came to right man those are radio waves if your to close the signal can pass over the access point
<Screamo_Smurf> still cant get it to use a custom dns server :'(
<llutz> jeroendv: gfortran
<zilkomaa> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your reply, i have ubuntu tweak. Well i mean is there like a  need for processor driver etc?..i'll have done pretty much all what after install is good to do.
<JonathanEllis> Is there an appointment management app for Ubuntu that handles billing?
<DexterLB> hi
<jeroendv> llutz: gfortan is a fortran 95 compiler, will it also compile fortran 77 code?
<llutz> jeroendv: not sure, sorry
<xro> hi...
<jeke> I amtrying to unload the vmnet module however it is used by one other module accoring to lsmod "vmnet                  40060  1"  I do not know how to find the module that is using vmnet how would i find this out?
<archboxman> Otacon22Uni: the other problem is if the laptop or desktop has shielding on the sides or bottom the signal will also miss the access point because it is one directional antenna instead of a omni directional annneta short for all around directional antenna
<xro> i have a trouble with cron... www-data (apache user) has to start remote shell with cron... i write command in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/www-data , but it's like cron nerver read this file....
<DexterLB> hmm internet connection dropped
<Pici> jeroendv: You could try fort77 and f2c
<DexterLB> so I'll repeat the question
<DexterLB> I have a server that is only CLI, and has no soundcerd. Can I install pulseaudio there and make devices discoverable on other computers?
<bigpresh> xro: Use the crontab command to edit crontabs, don't edit directly in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<bigpresh> xro: e.g. sudo crontab -e -u www-data
<Slart> DexterLB: I can't see a reason why you shouldn't be able to run pulseaudio on a computer without a sound card.. not really sure what you mean by "discoverable" though.. you can play audio on another computer using pulseaudio if that's what you mean
<bigpresh> xro: Also, make sure that all commands you put in the crontab end with a newline; at least some cron daemons will silently ignore ones which don't (e.g. if it's the last line of the file)
<DexterLB> Slart: yes, that's what I mean
<Slart> DexterLB: afaik that's one of the major features of pulseaudio.. that is's network transparent
<DexterLB> Slart: but I have no experience with pulseaudio's config files, I've only used the GUI's, so I'm a n00b there
<zumbrujm> hi all, just wondering how online documentation is typically stored: html files, database entries, or xml documents.
<DexterLB> Slart: could you link to a tutorial or something?
<Slart> DexterLB: there is a pulseaudio manager.. "paman". Try using that
<DexterLB> oh ok
<Slart> DexterLB: I've never configured pulseaudio using config files directly
<icek0ld> google subject tutorial
<BettyFord-failed> ANALFACE
<BettyFord-failed> !rude
<SPhcT> my webcam dont work on Ubuntu 9.10 what i must do?
<BettyFord-failed> shpc get windows
<Slart> !ops | BettyFord-failed
<ubottu> BettyFord-failed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DexterLB> Slart: paman is gui :(
<DexterLB> Slart: i've got a cli-only system
<DexterLB> Slart: no X, no videocard, no VNC
<icek0ld> dual boot not affraid
<Slart> DexterLB: yes.. ahhh.. sorry.. you were running server.. sorry.. forgot that
<icek0ld> can u read
<SPhcT> where i can find drivers for webcam?
<xro> bigpresh, but it's a python script that writes in my /var/spool/cron/crontabs... why i can't write in this file?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> DexterLB: hang.. let me see what I can find
<jussi01> DexterLB: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<DexterLB> well I'm not using ubuntu server
<DexterLB> I'm using regular ubuntu
<DexterLB> but with gui removed
<bigpresh> xro: I believe crond will ignore you, as the changes should be made with the crontab command
<indus> SPhcT, which webcam? generally drivers ar enot required
<bigpresh> xro: You can overwrite the current crontab with one from a file using 'crontab -e -u username filename'
<bigpresh> xro: Also, beware that if the machine is configured correctly, the www-data user won't have a shell.  If that's the case, cron won't run any commands for them
<Slart> DexterLB: couldn't really find anything useful about running pulseaudio without X.. launchpad seems to be offline at the moment
<xro> bigpresh, i added a shell
<xro> bigpresh, crontab -e -u www-data /var/spool/cron/crontabs/www-data   -->  crontab: usage error: no arguments permitted after this option
<zumbrujm> join /##php-support
<Slart> DexterLB: this might be useful http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/CLI
<bigpresh> xro: Apologies, omit the -e option if you want it to read a crontab from a file, as opposed to launching an editor to edit the crontab
<DexterLB> thanks
<xro> bigpresh, crontab -u www-data /var/spool/cron/crontabs/www-data  that works fine
<xro> bigpresh, but that means i can't edit my crontab with python?
<xro> bigpresh, or should do a --> os.system("crontab -u www-data /var/spool/cron/crontabs/www-data")
<bigpresh> xro: That ought to work, if a bit bodgy
<SPhcT> how i can now what webcam have my pc?
<llutz> SPhcT: lsusb
<michaeldobrovits> lsusb
<bigpresh> SPhcT: You might get some ideas with lsusb | grep -i cam
<bigpresh> (Assuming that your webcam identifies itself with a name including 'cam'; it might not; in that case, just lsusb and look for it)
<SPhcT> maybe it is Genesys Logic
<guaaPiisiiMaa> olaa
<SPhcT> where i find driver for it tryed cheese dont work
<SetiAmon> hey with linux do you need to worry about "secure deletion" i mean if i delete something in linux is it really deleted?
<miliear> 111
<kwork> SetiAmon,  if you delete smt in any operating system is it really deleted ?
<michaeldobrovits> SetiAmon, no, check for shred command
<bigpresh> SetiAmon: The space on disk is marked as no longer used, but the data is still there, and could be retrieved
<xro> bigpresh, ok so it's not possible to directly write in the crontab files... it works in /etc/crontab but not in /var/spool/cron/.../www-data     do you understant it?
<michaeldobrovits> SetiAmon, if it doesn't exist install it in synaptics
<SetiAmon> Yeah I have SRM i generally do a   srm * -V when i want to get rid of files
<bigpresh> xro: Yes - you shouldn't mess with the files in /var/spool/cron as I originally said :)
<bigpresh> xro: Or, if you do mess with them, be aware that crond won't notice
<SetiAmon> So other then SRM and LVX is there anyway to improve my security?
<bigpresh> SetiAmon: Don't store stuff you don't want someone to find? :)
<michaeldobrovits> SetiAmon, shreding the disc
<michaeldobrovits> type man shred in console
<SPhcT> So i need driver for this part: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc.
<bigpresh> SPhcT: Google for 05e3:0503
<SetiAmon> Bigpresh:well thats kind of diffacult,dont you have personal or business information on your computer you don't want others to find?
<bigpresh> SetiAmon: I was joking, hence the smiley
<bigpresh> SetiAmon: To securely delete a file, try the 'shred' command as mentioned by michaeldobrovits
<bigpresh> SetiAmon: You could also consider whole-disc encryption, which will help if the hardware was physically stolen
<SPhcT> bigpresh: ty for now...
<Vkr324> Hey everyone, I have a triple boot Vista-Ubuntu-Ubuntu (2 versions) and I want to remove one of the versions of ubuntu (just one, i need the other one). Do I simply reclaim that partition? effect should be GRUB with dual boot Vista-Ubuntu
<al1irv> I've got anAsus eeepc model 904 running XP wjat's thebest to put on on it, ubuntu remix, eeebuntu or easypeasy and what's the difference?
<michaeldobrovits> SetiAmon, encryption can be dencrypted but it will need the goverment to come and get a warrent to use somekind of super computer to decrypt
<michaeldobrovits> SetiAmon, if this is not the deal you can just shred and make the data overwritten by anychance of recovery
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: Where is Grub  installed, into the MBR like normal?
<Vkr324> yes
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: Ok one of those versions of Ubuntu well it's Grub, will control your Grub, any idea which?
<manchurian> hello is there anybody with experience of mantis on ubuntu?
<Vkr324> i guess the first one I put on there seeing as i used grub from that point on. or does overlaying another ubuntu give that ubuntu the grub?
<Vkr324> any way of checking this?
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: typing wrong thing there, anyway I mean to put  that  one of those versions of Ubuntu, it's Grub will control it all
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: Which versions are on there? Which did you put on first?
<Vkr324> first the 8.04, then the most recent one, but that one doesn't seem to agree with my asus so I'd like to remove it for now
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: if you delete the wrong /boot   your Grub boot longer will no longer work
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: well it will show Grub menu, but it won't boot stuff
<manchurian> mantis can not send e-mail to new users signed up
<Vkr324> yeah I figured, any way of figuring out which of the two is controlling the grub?
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: ok
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: then you put 9.10 on,  and it just worked/
<sebsebseb> ?
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: could boot them both up?
<Vkr324> yeah it all boots fine, but there's some issues in the latest version i have not time to deal with for the moment, so i'd like to get rid of that partition
<manchurian> nobody?
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: are you on Ubuntu now?
<Vkr324> nope, different machine (mac)
<hipitihop> is there a graphical diff tool that easily lets me compare files in different directories .. actually one set is via an ssh session
<Mateo_> :(  i still have my grub problem ... i've installed ubuntu with wubi times ago, and this morning computer shutted off, after a reboot, when i choose Ubuntu on the selection page, i get a page with GRUB4DOS Memory  625K / 3063M menuend: 0x4352E
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: well first you need to find out which  install is controlling Grub
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: it's probably 8.04 since that went on first, but maybe not
<Vkr324> ok, any way of checking this?
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: sure, but  need to be on Ubuntu really
<erUSUL> hipitihop: meld?
<Vkr324> also, will the grub figure out that a partition has been deleted and not show that OS in the list anymore?
<hipitihop> erUSUL, looking it up, thanks
<Vkr324> or will it show the os and then simply fault when you try to boot it
<SPhcT> ho i can install widows driver for webcam..?
<hoonteke> anyone have any word on this HAL removal business?  I'm specifically worried about the ability to use my touchpad with Lucid ...
<rcombo> Hi all, has anyone successfully burnt ubuntu 9.10 desktop I keep having "errors found on 2 files" after a disk check run
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: no I don't think so, but that can be edited,  hopefuly it's  the 8.04 Grub that is controlling it all, since  that's easier to deal with than this new Grub 2, for most of us
<howlymowly> hi guys.. short question:  i put the "swallower" applet in my gnome panel.. but I can not remove it anymore.. it keeps asking me for a window to swallow on every log in..  any idea how to remove that applet?  I am not able to click on it in the panel, since for some reason its invisible...
<soreau> ! webcam | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Vkr324> by editing that, do you mean something like the boot.ini?
<SPhcT> grate...
<michaeldobrovits> rcombo, probably and error
<hoonteke> rcombo: yep.  Burnt lots of copies of it.  Are you sure you have an error-free iso?  Consider using torrent to download instead as that will guarantee it's error free
<Vkr324> but then ubuntu style
<SPhcT> i alredy tryet that
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: oh it's you who i was talking earlier right ?
<sebsebseb> Vlet: can you turn that computer on now?  and when Grub shows, what does it say at the top if anything?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: yeah
<sebsebseb> Vlet:  whoops wrong one,   Vkr324 see above
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: i'm now on a livecd , can you send me again the link please ?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: link to what, dual boot?
<Mateo_> yep
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: oh you were the one that wanted to get data from Wubi?
<Vkr324> can't access that computer now, but I'll check once i can get to it. how do i then edit the list of OSses that the grub shows? in the remaining ubuntu right?
<hipitihop> erUSUL, heh software center fails to install meld due to untrusted sources..checking if synaptic does better
<Mateo_> at least get the data and if i can, get my wubi install back with everything ...
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  Mateo_
<ubottu> Mateo_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: in the long run it's better to use real partitions,  also  it's possible to convert a Wubi install into real partitions, but you have some issue with that, so I guess just do real partitions, once you got data
<jeke> I think i have deleted a loaded kernel module can i still unload that module?
<icek0ld> whenever I change my host/computer name it's seems to say host:name unresolved
<icek0ld> any fix
<rcombo> hoonteke: my last attempt was with a torrent client kget but I ended up with the same result, i'm going through my 4th wasted cd :(
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, having real trouble connecting ot the internet.
<Jimi_Neutral> i can ping
<Jimi_Neutral> everything is the same as the other obxes
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: if it says Grub beta 4 or something like that at the top, then you got Grub 2  karmc/9.10's  Grub
<Jimi_Neutral> that work
<hoonteke> rcombo: step 2: consider using cd-rw then, not cd-rs
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: all in one line
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: Windows is on there as well?
<hoonteke> rcombo: also, consider installing to a USB key instead
<Vkr324> yah
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, yeah sorry, having a very stressy day
<Vkr324> vista sadly
<hoonteke> I believe there's a utility in 9.04 called USB Creator.
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: i'm going to take a look but if i can't get it bak, how can i get my data from a wubi ?
<erUSUL> Jimi_Neutral: no need to be sorry. in multiple lines is hard to follow you. so it is in your interest
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: What's your partition set up like, it seems you want to remove the other Ubuntu to make space,  if you had set up partitions properly enough in the first place, then there probably woudn't be a need to remove another partition,  other than simpally to get rid of it, because not wanting that version
<icek0ld> ok
<icek0ld> ok
<icek0ld> whenever I change my host/computer name it's seems to say host:name unresolved
<Jimi_Neutral> erUSUL, yeah I know, forgot though, as I said, evey stressy day with people on my back and was typing how im talking at the moment lol
<FloodBot2> icek0ld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hoonteke> rcombo: it also may be an issue that you're burning too fast for the media.  try burning at a slower speed, like 4x.
<sebsebseb> Anyone about at the moment that knows how to get data from the wubi file?   If so Mateo_  would benefit from your help
<rcombo>  hoonteke: tx, could be as well the burning speed
<Jimi_Neutral> So, my internet connection is fine, i am talking to you on this box which is in a switch which is in a router downstairs....the box that wont connect is in this switch too....it pings this machine and this machine pings that one it also pings 8.8.8.8 but it wont connect to the internet
<hoonteke> rcombo:  tx?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: sometimes people in here who know wubi quite well, but this doesn't seem like one of those times
<Vkr324> small business running on ubuntu, one of my colleagues "accidentally" installed the newest ubuntu as a third boot alongside vista and U8.04, but is not pleased with it and wants to get rid of it (just wants it out of the grub list, really, for neatness). So I'll just go into Vista, delete the 9.10 partition and that's that?
<hoonteke> oh, thanks.  yeesh, spell it out.  :-P
<phong_> sebsebseb, hi
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: what is the wubi file? the image file? maybe it can be mounted throug a loop device?
<phong_> sebsebseb, how are you?
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: yes that's what I mean
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Sounds like a nameserver issue. What is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: ok I think erUSUL  can help you, but you will need to tell him what your trying to do or want to do and all that
<jpt9> Hey.  I just set up an Ubuntu 9.10 box with ssh.  I'm having some problems getting the terminal type/encoding matched up.  I'm using both PuTTY and ssh under Cygwin on my Windows box to connect...
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: thank you very much
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, cant open it
<icek0ld> I entered my desired computer name under host in the .conf
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<SPhcT> ow i can install windows webcam driver for ubuntu 9.10
<icek0ld> whenever I run sudo the host says unresolved but code still runs
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: his Wubi won't load,  he has some data he wants to get hold of, important data,  so that's what he wants help with at the moment
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: Mateo_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20the%20Wubi%20files%20from%20Windows?
<rcombo>  hoonteke: I am using a an cd drive emulator when on Xp to test the iso, and it loads ton of error msg
<soreau> ! webcam | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Mateo_> erUSUL: actually i'm running a liveCD  if it's easier
<SPhcT> soreau show me where is writen about windows there?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: when your ready to do real partitions,  I can help you set up a good set up
<soreau> SPhcT: You dont want to use windows drivers on linux.
<hoonteke> rcombo: you're using winxp to test the ISO?  The CD can actually test itself.  Try to boot the current machine with the CD you just burned.  The very first menu you get will give you the option to "Check CD for defects"
<erUSUL> Mateo_: see the instructions under How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?
<hoonteke> that will tell you more definitively if youv'e errors, than any emulator in Windows.
<erUSUL> Mateo_: that tells you how to mount the wubi disk from a livecd once is mounted you can access the data inside
<jeke> How can i check if ssh will start on reboot
<Vkr324> @sebsebseb could you please confirm that if the grub is not controlled by the 9.10 deleting that partition from Vista will make the machine still boot in grub and only show two OSs? Tnx.
<SPhcT> soureau i want because i dont have any other drivers...
<Mateo_> erUSUL: or maybe you know what happened there, i have an error like GRUB4DOS 4.4.0 .. Memory: ... MenuEnd:: 0x ...  and a prompt line
<hoonteke> rcombo: why are you using a drive emulator to begin with?  If you're trying to do a virtual install or test, just use virtual box.
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, it says ' ~#Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND - - YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<hoonteke> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: if you delete  the partition that has the /boot with Grub in it, that is controlling it all
<soreau> SPhcT: Is your webcam among the supported cards in that link?
<SPhcT> soreau: i have heard that it can be done but i dont now how..
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: you won't be able to boot up any OS
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: if i could do it right now and get at least my data back i would !! :)
<erUSUL> Mateo_: no; sorry. but in that wiki page there are troubleshotting guides hope it helps
<Vkr324> no if i delete the other partition, the one that's not controlling the grub
<Mateo_> erUSUL: i will take a look thanks
<erUSUL> Mateo_: get to the data should be easy enough. you can do that first
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: There needs to be a line in there like this for example, to use googles public name server:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, there is nothing but what i gave you
<Mateo_> erUSUL: yep, i'm looking for it in the guide
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, i know the DNS server address we use, i can look it up on cmd on my windows laptop, that will work wont it?
<rcombo> hoonteke: no I am using both ways, with a drive emulator sometimes and always with self - testing prgm from the cd and both come up with errors
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: that's what happens when people remove Ubuntu,  and keep WIndows,  the /boot goes, but a tiny bit of Grub is still left on the MBR (Master  Boot Record) with the enteries,  but  then it can't boot stuff up because the actsaul Grub has been deleted.   Then  to boot Windows two options,  to  boot Ubuntu well Grub can be re installed.  However it's easier to not delete Grub in the first place in your case.
<SPhcT> soreau Genesys Logic Inc. no there are not..
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: I would suggest commenting all those lines (by adding a # at the beginning of each) then add a line: nameserver IP
<SPhcT> soreau but it seems like company name for camera
<hoonteke> rcombo: alright, so you've burn errors.  well, make sure you have a good ISO: boot with it inside of VirtualBox.
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, they are commented
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Where IP is the ip address of your name server
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, ok i will giev that a try
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: it's easy enough to find out which one you have,  for example go into the /boot in your 8.04 partition
<hoonteke> rcombo: you also might try a different burning program: http://infrarecorder.org/
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Just try adding a line like: nameserver 8.8.8.8 then try to ping google.com
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, do i end it with a ';'
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: no
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: uh I meant to put it's easy enough to find out which one is controlling stuff,  for example go into the /boot in your 8.04 partition.   actsaully do this gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  then for example re name your Windows entry or one of the Ubuntu enteries, and save the file, re boot the computer and see if the changes are there.   If so good that's the Grub that is being used,  and then it's fine to just delete the 9.10 partition.
<NET||abuse> hey folks,, have a very annoying little bug, my headphones are usb headphones, absolutely iritating thing is as i reduce volume, once it hits about 30% or 25% volume, the usb headphones cut out, no volume unless it's up at about 30% again,,
<rcombo> hoonteke: alright, gonna try that, tx for your help
<NET||abuse> anyone heard of anything like this? #
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, so put in that and restart the interface?
<Vkr324> @sebsebseb thanks a bunch man, that answers my question
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: No
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: if on the other hand it's 9.10 that is controlling things well
<kunji> I'm running Mint 8 on my laptop (almost identical to Ubuntu 9.10) for some reason I'm not able to switch the Mint usplash with a different usplash theme, even though in startupmanager it appears to be selected, and also appears to be selected using the terminal.
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: You said you can already ping other boxes that are connected and the router, right?
<Vkr324> @sebsebseb yeah then I have a problem
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, yup, looks like it is pining google too
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: it is possible to actsaully delete everything else on the partition and just keep /boot  and then you can re size if you want, and make into a seperate /boot partition
<SPhcT> need help with webcam drivers
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Then it should be working now
<Kamokow> I setup my gmail account with Evolution, and it deleted ALL my email, including my archives, off my gmail account. Is there anyway I can restore them (some arent even showing up in evolution??)?
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, yes it is, but very slow
<Dr_Willis> kunji:  theres a tool called 'epidermis' that is supposed to be able to cahnge splash and other gfx like that..   personally i disabel the uselss thing
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: What ip did you use for the name server?
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, im still on the 8.8.8.8 u suggested
<Mateo_> erUSUL: sorry but maybe you can help me, in the guide to mount from a live CD, and in the "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /win" line, i have to replace the sda1 with the correct one, but how can i find it ?
<kunji> I can try it, though I thought the command line method would have been most reliable.. I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Try your routers internal ip (or whatever is providing that pc with the net)
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: however I guess 8.04 woudn't upgrade  that partition if doing that
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, the default gateway?
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Like if your routers ip is 192.168.1.1, use that
<Vkr324> so where does GRUB find the list of OSses to choose from?
<csirifiszkio> hello everybody
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, im not actually sure of it, im at work
<csirifiszkio> i need some help
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: in /boot of the version that is controlling Grub
<csirifiszkio> im using Karmic
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: Well you should know it
<Vkr324> k, that should be all I need. cheers man
<Gateway> guys do you know an equivalent of hyperterminal ?
<hoonteke> Vkr324: because grub has the ability to read certain filesystems, it can just read it from a file.  Historically, /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<SPhcT> maybe i find driver files what i have to do with all files
<llutz> Gateway: minicom
<Dr_Willis> Gateway:  you mean a serial terminal program? theres a few in the repos i imagine. Not used any in ages
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: you can re install Grub as well into 8.04 or well  10.04 even, assuming you upgrade that install  to  the next LTS, that's released at end of April
<soreau> ! ask | csirifiszkio
<ubottu> csirifiszkio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sebsebseb> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Gateway> llutz, I've already tried but I didn't understand how to make it work
<soreau> SPhcT: If you find the driver source code, you would have to compile and install it
<hoonteke> Vkr324: but you have to tell it /which/ harddrive and partition from which to read that file, which is what get's installed in the 1st and 1.5 boot-stage loaders.
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: now you got the links above as well, now I think you got all you need
<Vkr324> @hoonteke so deleting a partition in vista will not update this list and grub will still show this partition, right?
<SPhcT> soureau how i can complete it? and install?
<hoonteke> Vkr324: correct.
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, will not using the ip addresses of the DNS server looked up using cmd on my windows machine work?
<Vkr324> k, tnx guys
<soreau> SPhcT: It depends on what the files are
<hoonteke> sebsebseb: heh, hardly.  I've just finished doing some grub work, and the documentation leaves lots to be desired for folks who aren't gurus.
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: if you delete /boot the one that is being used
<hoonteke> but, that is a start.
<csirifiszkio> ok, sorry. where can i change video driver in Karmic, because i used to do it in xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Vkr324: it will be like,  what happens when people remove Ubuntu, but still have Windows on there, then  Grub can be re installed, but it's not that easy
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: I dont understand that question
<SPhcT> soreau: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gl860
<sebsebseb> hoonteke: indeed those help pages, aren't that easy to follow really for newbies
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, ok i used command line in windows to type ipconfig /all and that gives me the DNS servers....can i not use them
<hoonteke> sebsebseb: more than not easy for noobs.  I'm hardly a noob, and I've had a hard time following that documentation.
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: I dont know what you are asking.
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 is pratically its own OS. :)
<soreau> SPhcT: Hang on, I will look
<sebsebseb> Grub Legacy is fine really, but develoeprs wanted to do a re write and so Grub 2
<sile> hi!
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, i need to set an ip for DNS right? So you know when you type in ipconfig /all into a command window on windows it comes up with a list of ip addy, subnet mask, default gateway, DNS serves and so on....can i not use the ip addys where it says DNS servers and use them to put in the config file on this ubuntu box
<SPhcT> SPhcT
<Dr_Willis> I think theres more to it then  they wanted to.. :) they had a lot of things they wanted to fix in a way that it will work for the next few generations of pcs :)
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: such as?
<JonathanEllis> How can I view a video that is in MTS format?
<hipitihop> I'm using a MS wireless keyboard and mouse using my built in laptop BT adaptor .. however the pairing is lost after a eriod of inactivity on the keyboard or the mouse. I have to run 'sudo hidd --search' to reconnect to either device. how do I stop this from happening
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, cause im guesing thats the DNS servers that this network is using
<kunji> Jimi_Neutral: windows commands are different from the commands for linux quite often, I think the command you want is ifconfig
<soreau> Jimi_Neutral: I dont know, I dont use windows. Maybe you can try iptables or ask in #networking
<Jimi_Neutral> kunji, thats not what i am asking but ty anyways :)
<Jimi_Neutral> ok well that does happen
<Jimi_Neutral> soreau, it gives you a list of ip's next to the word DNS servers, so will it wok if i use them
<Mateo_> i have to try some things... brb !
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  check the grub2 homepage/docs it can do things (and will have more features soon) that could never happen in grub1..  decent scripting suport for one thing. able to boot ISo files for another..  Plus other  enhancements. It will be more themeable then grub1.. eventually
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: you can use them
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok, do they have to be seperated by a comma
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: where do you add them?
<soreau> SPhcT: Yes, I downloaded one of the tarballs and it is source code for a linux kernel module (driver). To compile it, install build-essential then extract the folder and from that folder run the folling command to compile it: make
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i have been told to add them to the resolv.conf file
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: nameserver i.p.a.dress              single line per ip
<soreau> SPhcT: If it builds successfully without errors, it will produce a .ko file, then you will use this command to load this driver: sudo insmod file.ko
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: they will be overwritten at reboot
<csirifiszkio> i had installed the Binary ATI driver in Karmic, now i can suspend my notebook, but since that time i cant turn on the desktop effects
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, so how do i make it permanant
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: if using dhcp, edit dhclient.conf. if using static-ip, add them to /etc/network/interfaces
<csirifiszkio> how can i change between the available videodrivers in Karmic?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ah ha! just what i asked about 3 hours ago lol....what would be the syntax to add them to the interfaces file
<myth> hi there, i have a sound problem with my fresh 9.10 x86_64 installation! i don't get optical ouput! i can see my soundcard (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)) with lspci, but i don't even get light from the SPDIF output!
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4   5.4.3.2
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ty bud you aer a star
<SPhcT> soreau it made lot of files *.o
<myth> hi there, i have a sound problem with my fresh 9.10 x86_64 installation! i don't get optical ouput! i can see my soundcard (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)) with lspci, but i don't even get light from the SPDIF output!
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: make sure package "resolvconf" is installed for that
<mark_> STATUS DEduc3d
<soreau> SPhcT: Do you see a .ko file?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i have no idea what u mean, still new to linux
<macman_> just got my new studio 17 inch
<macman_> :P
<macman_> of course im wiping windows
<bcurtiswx_> hey, what channel should I go to for wiki problems?
<myth> no one can help me?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: apt-cache policy resolvconf|greo -i insta
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: apt-cache policy resolvconf|grep -i insta
<llutz> srooy
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, second one ;)
<VirusTB> so uhm.. is it a good idea to wire your nework like this >>  ISP > Wired-Router > Switch >Wifi-Router
<SPhcT> soreau i extracted all folder than i launch install in terminal...
<Smith> if i have to check ctrl+d key combination in programming, with what can i compare?
<myth> hi there, i have a sound problem with my fresh 9.10 x86_64 installation! i don't get optical ouput! i can see my soundcard (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)) with lspci, but i don't even get light from the SPDIF output!
<SPhcT> soreau now i have more files like filename.o
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: sorry for my typos, is it installed?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, it come back with installed: 1.44ubuntu1
<SPhcT> soreau dont have .ko
<soreau> SPhcT: Did you run make from the directory in the terminal?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: fine, so all _should_ work
<cm_> VirusTB: yes if the wifi-router is in bridged mode and you want it to be able to access your lan
<cm_> -it+wifiusers
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, bbc.co.uk came back unkown host when i tired ot ping :(
<SPhcT> soreau i launch only install
<annas> hai all
<JonathanEllis> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soreau> SPhcT: That wont help.. you need to cd into/the/directory, then run make to compile it
<myth> JonathanEllis: was this for me
<myth> ?
<SPhcT> soreau sory i dont understand
<VirusTB> cm_ how do I tell if its in Bridghed mode?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: you have to restart networking to take that change in interfaces effect. temporary change /etc/resolv.conf too
<bcurtiswx_> What channel should I go to for wiki.ubuntu.com problems
<woo> hello all!
<myth> woo: hi :)
<soreau> SPhcT: Do you know how to change directories in the terminal?
<JonathanEllis> myth: No for me. I am looking for something to play an mts video file
<VirusTB> cm_,  i got a Apple Airport,  going to use the Wifi on 3 laptops mainly
<myth> cd ?!
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, already did the network restart.....whats the temp change you said about?
<myth> JonathanEllis: kk
<myth> SPhcT: cd ?!
<woo> Could anyone help with confirguring a serial wacom tablet?  If not, what channel would be best?
<jpcristian> Hola
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: if you restarted, check /etc/resolv.conf. it should contain your nameservers from /e/n/interfaces
<SPhcT> soreau i now how to find them... but not how to change
<wondering304> hi guys, I was wondering if I should wait to install ubuntu 10.4 or can I simplay install ubuntu 9.1 now and update when the time comes? cause the last update was not so good [ext3>ext4 is a bit hard to do without a fresh install]
<myth> SPhcT: cd /home/myuser/newfolder
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, no it doesnt
<avb> guys, does lucid freeze on startup is a known bug?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, so i put them in there as well
<avb> i just upgraded from karmic
<avb> no console
<avb> no gdm
<avb> nothing
<cm_> VirusTB: hm i dont known airports ap at all sorry
<myth> hi there, i have a sound problem with my fresh 9.10 x86_64 installation! i don't get optical ouput! i can see my soundcard (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)) with lspci, but i don't even get light from the SPDIF output!
<faiq> hai
<myth> no one with an idea?
<soreau> SPhcT: Ok.. in your terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) you need to use the cd command (which means change directory) to get to the folder (directory) where you downloaded the source code. For example if it was in your Desktop folder you would do: cd $HOME/Desktop/folder
<annas> hay faiq
<petsounds> avb, #ubuntu+1
<avb> tx
<soreau> ! intelhda | myth
<ubottu> myth: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<myth> i know it...
<VirusTB> cm_,  thanks :D i wil just give it a try and learn from experiance
<SPhcT> soreau: im there now.
<cognitiaclaeves> I'd like to add different version of the same file to a zip archive... is there an 'add' option?
<faiq> woi...gampang..
<cognitiaclaeves> ( for zip )
<pachu> hola
<pachu> hola
<SikEnCide> ew singh
<pachu> spanish
<pachu> hola
<soreau> SPhcT: The thing is, the linux kernel provides drivers for a lot of devices and ubuntu is usually smart enough to detect a device and load the driver. Did you even check the output of lsmod to see if it loaded a driver for your webcam device?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, nothing
<pachu> hola
<pachu> hi
<SPhcT> soreau no
<FiremanEd> !es | pachu
<ubottu> pachu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: can you ping IP-adresses?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i know them DNS servers are working cause they are being used by the rest of the building lol
<woo> anyone with help for Wacom serial devices in Ubuntu 9.10?
<soreau> SPhcT: Ok, well did you check an application like cheese to see if it detects your cam?
<myth> ubottu: i have alc 882 and in    /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz i see     3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF I/O
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myth> lol...a bot :D
<Jimi_Neutral> lluta
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, yeah i can
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i am pining my other laptop which is on the network on windiws
<SPhcT> soreau cheese and skype cant detect
<soreau> SPhcT: Then I will assume the driver is not available. Did you try running make from the source directory in the terminal to build this module?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: ping -c 2 209.85.129.147
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, thats fine
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: dig @8.8.8.8.8 www.google.com
<SPhcT> soreau im in dirctory /home/downloads/gspcav2$ and than i run make it says no targets..
<soreau> SPhcT: If you do ls, does it show a Makefile?
<pachu> hi
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, server found
<SPhcT> soreau yes
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: "answer section" any ips?
<soreau> SPhcT: Ok, can you cd into the next directory and try make again?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, yeah 4
<a-linux-geek> sup y'al
<soreau> hm
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" as first line to /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: then ping -c2 www.google.com
<SPhcT> soreau i have 2 green names install and cmd-gl860
<woo> anyone, wacom? 9.10?
<soreau> llutz: I had him do that and he said it worked but it was slow
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, sorry, i just noticed whee i had gone wrong
<soreau> SPhcT: Hang on, let me see if there are some build instructions on this
<llutz> i wouldn't seriously recommend using google-dns for regular operation
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i put nameservers instead of nameserver in the resolv.conf
<mengu> hi. i removed the panel at the bottom and i have added it back. now how do i make it so the running applications are shown in that panel?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, but it is nameserverS in the interfaces file though right
<soreau> SPhcT: Try ./install
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: dns-nameservers, yes
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, then i think thats it....just gonna do a reboot to check
<michaeldobrovits> mengu, right click on panel add windows list
<michaeldobrovits> mengu,sry right click on panel add to panel > windows list
<SPhcT> soreau working..
<michaeldobrovits> can someone help to understand why gdm doesn't recalls last window location
<soreau> SPhcT: Yea, it looks like it includes an install script that downloads and installs the driver then loads the module
<mengu> thanks you michaeldobrovits.
<wrapster> what is the use of the /etc/sudoers?
<SuperDefenderX> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SPhcT> soreau but get eror inserting .ko
<wrapster> what is that file basically ?
<michaeldobrovits> mengu, anytime :)
<michaeldobrovits> can someone help to understand why gdm doesn't recalls last window location
<soreau> SPhcT: Did the build actually succeed? Does the .ko exist?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, worked, but now i have rebooted, it doesnt naymore
<crash82> Hello , is there anyway to know if the attached disk of the computer is of phisical size of 2.5 or 3.5 ? By model or something like that what tool can I use ?
<rus21sasha> на русском кто рубит?
<SPhcT> soreau error inserting .../../.../.ko -1 Unknown symbol in module
<soreau> SPhcT: What about if you try sudo modprobe gl860
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, trying what you last said
<michaeldobrovits> crash82, hdparm -i /dev
<SPhcT> soreau: module gl860 not found
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: you have configured your device completly in /e/n/interfaces?
<michaeldobrovits> crash82, hdparm -i /dev/sdf or sda or what ever (use it in terminal with sudo)
<soreau> SPhcT: Well, best I can tell either this source is not compatible with the kernel version you are running or it is not compatible with the webcam you have
<a-linux-geek> any no if fme can run on ubuntu
<michaeldobrovits> crash82, you can see your diskd in terminal using sudo fdisk -l
<SPhcT> soreau so i need find another driver..
<SPhcT> soreau?
<soreau> SPhcT: How does the cam connect, usb?
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, 2 tx 2 rx from that last command
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, yeah as far as i know
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i will send it to you in ap rivate what i have
<a-linux-geek> may need loopback for the webcam
<MyMorningCoffee> Is there a module that can export Drupal comments into a MovableType format?
<SPhcT> soreau no it is notebook camera up in screen
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<soreau> SPhcT: Does lspci show it then?
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, check that the camera is turned on :)
<SPhcT> soreau no i find it in lsusb
<soreau> SPhcT: What does it report exactly?
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits how?
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, which computer?
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits notebook asus z37s
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: worse and worse ... i can't find my ubuntu/disks/ now ...
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits asmobile z37s
<H34D5H0073R> -.-
<JuanMarquez>  boot into Ubuntu it stops at a prompt that says initramfs
<JuanMarquez> help me  boot into Ubuntu it stops at a prompt that says initramfs
<SPhcT> soreau Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05e3:0503 genesys logic, inc
<Smith> how can i check the key combination of ctrl+c or something like that pressed by user?
<Pitel> how to get ubuntu version over ssh shell?
<onsecurity> dionisos.irc.gr
<miranda_82> Pitel, lsb_release -a
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, fn something
<onsecurity> how change the server on irc?
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits ?
<miranda_82> hello, anyone has any recommendations on how to download rss torrents automatically on a headless server?
<luist> hey.. can anyone help me to use diff in a way that i can compare all the files in 2 folders (files with the same name) and create 1 output for each pair compared in a third folder?
<trollboy> onsecurity, type "/server irc.server.address"
<tony32> why does it take so long to copy within the same partition? why doesn't it do it the way windows does?
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, try looking at the symbols on the keyborad most of the time same color as the fn key (something lik fn f(something)
<Pitel> miranda_82: thx
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, i had also this issue until i saw that the camera was turned off
<JuanMarquez> help me  boot into Ubuntu it stops at a prompt that says initramfs
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, it was on msi wind fn f6
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, it all worked fine ubuntu 8.04.2
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits no i dont have camera with Fn
<hajmola> is there anyway to get OO to ignore my dark theme? The text colors don't work right...
<wrapster> looked at my /etc/sudoers file and see 2 entries for ROOT... like so http://pastie.org/809427
<wrapster> anyone can help me
<wrapster> and also what does so many ALL=(ALL) ALL mean
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits or maybi it isnt on keybord..
<Belgarath_> How do I decide where my desktop mount icons should appear (the default seems to be in up left corner, I want to change it to right up corner)
<usuario_> eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Pici> wrapster: Is that from an Ubuntu system?
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, probably. i think that if lsusb displays it than it is recognized somehow but dont rely on this
<panfist_> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a file server. it has 6 sata drives for storage and one ide drive for the root file system. i have installed ubuntu onto the ide drive, but it doesn't boot
<freakynl> hi, i'm trying to export some devices (md0) through ietd, but i keep getting weird errors that it can't attach lun 0 to target, this also happens if i make a file and try to export that, any ideas?
<JonathanEllis> Where is the correct place to put user generated scripts?
<wrapster> Pici: why you asking that.. of course!
<miranda_82> hello, anyone has any recommendations on how to download rss torrents automatically on a headless server?
<panfist_> when i boot from that drive i just see a cursor; im wondering is grub messed up? how can i fix it?
<usuario_> lgjleglghrlgkjgl
<usuario_> hniweghgo
<usuario_> hjhjhjhjh
<Pici> usuario_: stop
<usuario_> hhhhbhbrhfbnjfbdgkeqggnnnnnnnnnnnnnr
<soreau> SPhcT: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Pici> wrapster: I ask because it looks like its been modified.
<panfist_> the ide drive is detected as sdg instead of hda or something, even though it's ide
<SPhcT> soreau 9.10
<wrapster> ah... where do i look at it to find the mods?
<wrapster> if any.?
<Pici> wrapster: /etc/sudoers controls who can use sudo.
<michaeldobrovits> panfist, did it worked before?
<wrapster> coz i dont understand this. but something tells me if we have 2 of the same kind then its definitely wrong.
<Pici> wrapster: See man sudoers.  This is what the default /etc/sudoers looks like: http://pastebin.com/f324896d7
<m_fulder> hello, is it easy to set up a server on ubuntu?
<iceroot> m_fulder: sure
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<m_fulder> easier then windows iceroot ?
<NET||abuse> hmm, apt.wakoppa.com   the gpg key is broken for me, anyone else?
<iceroot> m_fulder: just try it
<iceroot> m_fulder: and see yourself
<m_fulder> ok will do :P ... got a good tutorial? :)
<k0d3g3ar> does anyone have a suggestion for a good SMB GUI browsing program?  I've been using smb4K but its a bit flaky
<IdleOne> !lamp | m_fulder
<ubottu> m_fulder: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> m_fulder: burn the cd, insert it, press ~ 10 times enter. give it a username and finish
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<m_fulder> wow cool ok :D thanks iceroot
<freakynl> anyone using ietd on 9.10?
<SPhcT> soreau are you look for something?
<hajmola> anyone know how to get OO to ignore my dark theme?
<iceroot> !anyone | freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tobi_> is there any possible way of removing video tearing in linux?
<tobi_> !tearing
<SPhcT> michaeldobrovits can i force it to turn on?
<freakynl> iceroot: read up then
<yesitisjustme> i have a sprint wireless card and baud rate is 9600 is this to low or is it correct?
<iceroot> freakynl: and maybe you mean inetd?
<michaeldobrovits> SPhcT, i don't know, never worked with that laptop, try checking bios maybe....
<freakynl> iceroot: no i don't, ietd, iscsi enterprise (piece of crap) target daemon
<ribot> i tried to configure my mobile broadband with wvconfig, but it couldnt find the device.i think ubuntu recognizes it as a usb storage device
<soreau> SPhcT: Yes
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, install compizconfig-setting-manager util through synaptics and tune sync to vblank
<slartsa> HALP! I'm using usb-wlan (Telewell TW-WLAN with (apparently?) rt2870 chip. I had to blacklist "rt2800usb" in order to get it to do anything, but the connection lags every once in a while (at least once/min) for at least 30secs. I'm using Karmic
<freakynl> it ran fine on 8.04 ... on 9.10 it doesn't seem to want to do anything. either it claims it can't attach device to lun, or it doesn't give any errors, they appear in /proc/net/iet/volumes but initiators don't see them
<michele> italiano
<Pici> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, after you install > go to general> general options > select display settings tab > and down the tab you have sync to vblank
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits I don't think it will work for movie playback :P
<freakynl> the initiators do show up in /proc/net/iet/sessions btw
<chris89> hello
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, it works trust me
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits I've already tested that
<SPhcT> ok i changed laptops so i can write from xchat
<basty> Hi
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, did you selected desired refresh rate?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits so I need to use compiz and have that enabled
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits 60
<k0d3g3ar> if I install a Windows program in WINE on Ubuntu that requires a DLL, do I have to do anything other than just have it available next to the EXE file (ie. in the same folder)?
<basty> I am trying to install "iaxmodem" for asterisk and I need to set something into the not available "inittab". Where is the "inittab" on an ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Proton23> Hi! my laptop was powered off by not plugin in current. No I can't access my crypted partition :(
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, than leave detect fresh rate and see that it stands on 60 and mark the check box to sync to vblank
<Kamokow> k0d3g3ar: If its a system dll, then that probably wont work, but any normal dlls (like SDL) should, provided the program itself will run.
<Proton23> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Proton23> mount: only root can mount /dev/mapper/sda7_crypt on /media/stuff
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, u need also to enable effects in apearance
<k0d3g3ar> Kamokow:  I think it is a system DLL (MIDAS.DLL).  I believe its used for ODBC
<b__> Look for help connecting to a certain server
<JonathanEllis> Where should I put a script? In /bin? /usr/bin? /usr/local/bin?
<slartsa> I was told that my TW-WLAN has RT2870 chip but can I count on that? because my "lsusb" tells me it's "148f:3070" and I got 3070 drivers with the package?
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, you can choose the normal visual effects
<bax> ?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: ok doing as you say
<soreau> SPhcT: According to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/215604 AFAICT, the driver was being developed but went awol or something..
<freakynl> Proton23: try running: sudo mkdir /media/stuff; sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda7_crypt /media/stuff
<Kamokow> k0d3g3ar: Well, if the dll is usually in the same folder, it will probably work in the same folder, otherwise, it probably wont, just like it works in windows... (unless im wrong, I dont really use wine much anymore)
<basty> so - is there any "inittab" on ubuntu 9.10 ? ;-)
<k0d3g3ar> anyone got any recommendations for calm system sounds for mail alerts in Ubuntu?  I'm using Thunderbird, but the default sound is reminiscent of Windows 95.  And I don't want some vocal for each email that comes in.  It gets old real quick.
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, tell me if it works
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits it doesn't
<SPhcT> soreau, so can i do something to fore it work?
<Pelo> k0d3g3ar, there are some sound themes on gnome-looks.org
<k0d3g3ar> Pelo:  Thanks so much
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, what gpu you are running?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits I've set mplayer to use xv
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: 4000+ 64 x2 AMD
<bobbob1016> How can I get a program I started via ssh to continue running after I close ssh?
<Pelo> k0d3g3ar, you'll probably have to dl and listen to a bunch of files to find something you like but ...
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits:  sry gpu 7800GT
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, i mean what graphics card you r using?
<SPhcT> soreau, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=4320 maybe here is something i can use?
<Fauntix> hello
<soreau> SPhcT: I think you are barking up the right tree with finding the module source and building it. Unfortunately I cannot determine if there is updated sources compatible with the latest 9.10 kernel
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, did you enabled restricted driver?
<Pelo> bobbob1016, screen maybe ?
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<nevstah> hi guys, i've deleted a .conf file in error, and want to simply reinstall the program including all the associated conf files, how can i do this? every time i try, it skips the deleted file :(
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: I've installed 190.53 cuz 185 is worthless
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, why ?
<Fauntix> i cant get wine installed on 9.10
<bobbob1016> Pelo, I tried, but I can't seem to get the right syntax
<Pelo> nevstah, try making a blank, .conf file , maybe it will get edited
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: it behaved wrong with resolution - refresh
<nevstah> Pelo: thanks, will do!
<kubanc> can gimp 2.7 run on ubuntu 8.04
<SPhcT> soreau, if there is driver for ubuntu 8.10 shold it work for 9.10? and is it hard to make drivers?
<benc1> how can I set a static IP when using ubuntu behind a router?
<Pelo> bobbob1016, I managed to get irssi started with $screen irssi , that started irssi in a screen session ,  then crtl+a+d that got me out of the screen session back to the prompt ,  screen -r to get back to the screen session
<llutz> bobbob1016: ssh into remote, start "screen yourcommand", use ctrl-a+d to detach before logging out. when relogin, use screen -r to reattach
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, try 190.42 i had issues of stuttering with that driver on my gtx 285 on high resolutions
<Pelo> nevstah, no promises,  but it's the only thing I can think of off hand
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, now i'm using 185 and it works the best of all
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: strange
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, probably there r reasons why ubuntu developer chose 185 over the other
<nevstah> Pelo: i just ran apt-get purge <program> and that did the trick
<soreau> SPhcT: It is relatively difficult to write drivers. If something changes in the kernel that the driver relies on, it wont work. I think if you find the right version of the code compatible with your kernel, it will work
<Pelo> nevstah, congrats
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, you tell me, i have triplehead2go 3monitors and resolution of 5040x1050 and it took me sometime to make it work properly
<SPhcT> my kernel is 9.10?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: gonna try 185, what is the version of 185 you use?
<KaffeeJunky123> since I've done a bios update my alt key does not function after some time, restarting gdm will fix the problem, does anyone have an idea what could cause this? I've an ASUS M2N32SLI-Deluxe
<KaffeeJunky123> And it's an usb keyboard
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, try first 190.42 , if it doesn't work good just ./Nvidia-linux-driver --uninstall
<chris89> bye
<elnur> Hello. Does anybody know where shortcuts from panel are stored?
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, than install from the suggested hardware drivers in > system > administration > hardware drivers
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: can I safely remove drivers from admin..>hardware drivers?
<SPhcT> soreau, can i do it like on 7.10 it cold work or no? i find small tutorial here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581307&page=3
<Fauntix> can someone help me ge wine to work on 9.10
<deinspanjer> I managed to get myself into a rough circular dependency spot with apt-get.  I've got a package "openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us" that wants to be removed, but the remove relies on the script "update-openoffice-dicts" which was previously removed.
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: sure what's your problem?
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, if u first installed it through the hardware drivers util than yes, if u've installed from file than u'll need to uninstall it from file
<arand> elnur: I think in gconf /apps/panel has at least some of the settings for them..
<deinspanjer> The problem is I can't install anything to help fix the problem because it tries to remove that thing first.  I tried specifying —no-remove, but that just causes apt-get install to exit immediately saying that it must remove.
<freakynl> deinspanjer: try reinstalling update-openoffice-dicts
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<deinspanjer> How can I get around this circular dependency?
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 suggest a simple/small utility that will convert OGG audio to WAV for system sounds?  Not Audacity, which is bloated and way to big for this.
<freakynl> deinspanjer: hmm
<SPhcT> what chat programs you use?
<Fauntix> @Kaffee: i try to download it from the software center and it gives me a "Package dependencies cannot be resolved" error
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: Did you setup the wine repository as explained on winehq.org?
<trism> k0d3g3ar: install vorbis-tools and try using oggdec
<diablodf> installing Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 ubuntu 9.10?
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: oh wait a second, use synaptics to install it then
<Fauntix> i believe when i did it gave me a broken error
<diablodf> installing Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 ubuntu 9.10 wireless???
<m0ar> SPhcT: For irc?
<SPhcT> m0ar, yes
<m0ar> SPhcT: Irssi. Unbeatable.
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: or try sudo apt-get install wine
 * deinspanjer wishes he could grok irssi.  He suspects he just didn't try hard enough.
<m0ar> diablodf: Grok?
<SPhcT> m0ar, are u sure?
<k0d3g3ar> trism:  that looks promising.  I installed it, and have the oggdec in terminal.  But no sign of the command line options to convert ogg to wav there though
<m0ar> SPhcT: I am. Tried MANY clients, I can promise you that you won't be dissapointed
<diablodf> how to install Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 ubuntu 9.10?
<deinspanjer> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grok — a greybeard term for truely understanding the nature of something
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, if i have installed wine throught Soft center it shold work..?
 * deinspanjer feels uncomfortable calling himself a greybeard
<k0d3g3ar> trism:  ignore that last message.  it does it by default.  Doh
<trism> k0d3g3ar: man oggdec, it describes it in the examples (should just be oggdec filename.ogg; which will output filename.wav)
<KaffeeJunky123> SPhcT: well if you didn't get an error message, yes it should work
<k0d3g3ar> trism:  thanks.  Its working perfectly
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, ty
<om26er> is there way that jockey should detect my hardware drivers without rebooting (if it was unable to detect at first boot) I am on a live cd and have install nvidia glx 185 and want jockey to detect it. then I will restart xorg my self
<m0ar> SPhcT: Check private
<michaeldobrovits> why doesn't gdm recalls last window position? maybe some compiz tune ?
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: did you get wine to install now?
<hyperstation> hey i want to ask a question....do u know why APTonCD on my ubuntu 9.10 can't backup all of the packages?? and do you have a solutin for it?
<Pelo> michaeldobrovits, there is a plugin in compiz to do that but I don' tknwo how it works,  #compiz would be a good place to ask
<Myrtti> michaeldobrovits: your question makes little sense. GDM manages the login screen, it has very little to do with the window positions
<michaeldobrovits> Myrtti, so what controls windows position?
<Fauntix> i used the term to sudo the wine and get gives me The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<michaeldobrovits> Myrtti, thought gdm stans for snome desktop manager
<Fauntix>   wine: Depends: wine1.2 but it is not going to be installed
<Fauntix> E: Broken packages
<Myrtti> michaeldobrovits: window manager, compiz might be yours
<Pelo> michaeldobrovits, gdm doesn'T do that,  you can do it with devilspie but it doesn't work if you use compiz, you need to use the plugin in compiz
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: is that the full error output of apt-get?
<michaeldobrovits> Myrtti, thx for clarifing
<deinspanjer> Well, I took the sledgehammer approach to fixing my problem.  I hacked the .postrm script for the dictionary package to stub out the call to the missing program. That let it "remove" the dictionary.  I then installed apt-file, found the package that contains that script, installed that package, reinstalled the dictionary, then removed the dictionary and the supporting package.  Bleh!
<Fauntix> Reading package lists... Done
<Fauntix> Building dependency tree
<Fauntix> Reading state information... Done
<Fauntix> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Fauntix> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<FloodBot2> Fauntix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fauntix> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<asarch> Any Emacs user around here?
<michaeldobrovits> Pelo, do you remember which plug controls it?
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: Do you have some wine pakages already installed?
<Pelo> michaeldobrovits, let me have a look , but you'll have better luck asking in #compiz
<Fauntix> i dont believe so
<michaeldobrovits> Pelo, than thx i'll ask there
<Pici> asarch: If you need help using emacs, #emacs would be the best place to ask
<rdunnion> Hi all. I'm having trouble printing under 9.10. The error log complains /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this does anyone have an idea?
<curious_george> Hey guys - what is a good download manager that SUPPORTS logging in to remote servers? Tried a million and they all consistently can't :(
<asarch> They don't know my question Pici
<Fauntix> how do i check if i do your not
<Fauntix> or*
<cryptk> so... I have USB devices randomly "breaking"
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: use synaptic and search for wine
<cryptk> either the keyboard or the mouse, random time, random device
<cryptk> just stops responding...
<hyperstation> hey i want to ask a question....do u know why APTonCD on my ubuntu 9.10 can't backup all of the packages?? and do you have a solutin for it?
<dralcohen> I'm looking into getting a netbook (probably an Asus) for making presentations (open office, pdf, etc).  Most of the netbooks are limited to 1024x600 screen resolution.  I want to double check that a netbook with Ubuntu running on it would be able to send 1024x768 images to the projector.  Has anyone confirmed that this can be done?
<cryptk> and unplugging it and replugging it doesn't fix it...
<cryptk> any ideas?
<Pelo> michaeldobrovits, can'T figure it out , somethig about geometry
<SPhcT> soreau, can i do it like on 7.10 it cold work or no? i find small tutorial here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581307&page=3
<Fauntix> it shows no installed version
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: do you have the wine repo in the application- source list?
<amoody> Hi, am trying to install skype on ubuntu karmic. I have added the medibuntu karmic free nonfree repository to my sources.list. However, i can't find skype in synaptic. Any Ideas on how to overcome this?
<Liquid-Silence> anyone here know of decent free invoicing software for freelancers?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits 185 driver fixed the tearing absolutely
<erUSUL> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5764 kB
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.9-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 1917 kB, installed size 5764 kB
<Pelo> liquid, there are  modules on the openoffice.org website that let you make invoices in the spreadsheet
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits I've always test it with some specific scenes in movie and no tearing at all occured after I've installed 185
<Soyo> I am a member of the group with read and write permissions to a directory but I cannot access it with pulling a sudo command. What am I doing wrong?
<sipior> Soyo: make sure you have execute permission on the directory as well.
<Pelo> Soyo, make sure your nick has admin privildges
<Pelo> Liquid-Silence, there are  modules on the openoffice.org website that let you make invoices in the spreadsheet
<wrapster> Pici: but how do i figure out where the issue is being caused?
<Soyo> Oh you need execute as well. I did not know that.
<Fauntix> i dont know kaffee
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: in synaptic click on settings->paket sources
<Soyo> Thanks sipior! that worked
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: and then klick on the software from third party tab
<sipior> Soyo: welcome
<cryptk> anyone want to help me debug a USB problem?3
<basrah> hello
<Fauntix> in my synaptic i dont have the packet sources in my setting tab
<basrah> who do i ask for information about USB soundcards under ubuntu?
<dbear> hello all.. I am hoping I can get suggestions on getting my dual display with nvidia quadro working on ubuntu 9.10.
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  I just finished setting up my dual display.  What ya need?
<Pelo> basrah, your best bet would be to do a search in the forum for the model   www.ubuntuforums.org
<llutz> dbear: gksudo nvidia-settings
<dbear> I did find a couple of pointers on the forums. one was to remove etc/xorg.conf
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: well, try System->Systemsettings-> Paket sources
<root51> how to change my xsplash
<root51> im using 9.10
<dbear> k0d3g3ar: when using the nividia settings tools when I go to save, I get the error that it can't parse xorg.conf
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: I meant software sources my bad
<SPhcT> does webcam driver for ubuntu 7.10 will work on ubuntu 9.10??? i find small tutorial here for my wbecam:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581307&page=3
<root51> any idea
<bubulein> dbear: see hp.com and search xw6000 a workstation. u can find driver and a manual
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  Yep, that's a bug in that tool set.  Use the 'Preview' option to see the xorg.conf changes it wants to make and then manually copy that code into your xorg.conf outside of their software
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: or it's named software repositories
<root51> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<root51> gksudo nvidia-settings
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: I'm not 100% sure because I've german menues :/
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  But what I can tell you is that its worth studying how xorg.conf works because you will probably want to tweak it manually.  Don't rely entirely on nvidia-settings for complex setups
<rdunnion> Hi all. pstocanonij is failing and I get the following debug output:DEBUG: pstocanonij start. ERROR: illegal option. ERROR: can't open file. the permissions are 755, any ideas?
<dbear> k0d3g3ar: ... ah.. will try that.
<root51> how to change my xsplash
<root51> im using ubuntu karmic 9.10
<Fauntix> in my software sources -> other software: i have http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<curious_george> any downloaders supporting user/pass login?
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  what I'm doing is trying to get a custom xorg.conf to change based on different grub2 menu selections.  One for my laptop when I'm traveling and one for my desktop config when I get back in.
<bubulein> curious_george: wget
<dbear> k0d3g3gar: sounds good -- dual screens when plugged in, single display when mobile.
<woodyjlw> a friend bought a server with 12 gig of memory and 3 scuzzy drives and is a quad processor and he wants to install linux on it to make it a server. would ubuntu work for this? or is there a better distro for that
<SPhcT> does webcam driver for ubuntu 7.10 will work on ubuntu 9.10??? i find small tutorial here for my wbecam:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581307&page=3
<curious_george> bubulein, uhh... I want to use rapidshare.com wget is command line a bit inconvenient. Spoiled by flashget.\
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  one other thing...  You might want to try and make sure that all of your monitors share common display resolution because if you don't its a bit weird trying to make twinview look good
<basrah> hmm
<basrah> seriously
<ikonia> woodyjlw: ubuntu would work fine
<milicap> any c programmer here
<milicap> ?
<milicap> i need help
<blakkheim> woodyjlw: it would work but there might be better options
<ikonia> milicap: why ?
<basrah> there is no one who is using ubuntu with focusrite saffire 6 usb soundcard?
<bubulein> curious_george: use the gui
<Fauntix> in my software sources -> other software: i have http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Soyo> milicap /join #c
<curious_george> bubulein, how do you do that m8?
<ikonia> it's ##c
<blakkheim> curious_george: a gui isn't needed, download plowshare and use that
<curious_george> ok
<anil56554> woodyjlw: ubuntu will be just fine for servers
<woodyjlw> blakkheim,  what would be better option
<root51> any tools for changing xsplash
<ikonia> woodyjlw: opinions are subjective and it depends what you want to serve,
<Soyo> yeah I guess it is ##c
<blakkheim> woodyjlw: that's a matter of opinion, you might want to do some research on different distributions.
<bubulein> curious_george: afaik there is a firefox plugin, too
<ikonia> woodyjlw: ubuntu is an acceptable server distro
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: remove the repo and paste this into a shell sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<curious_george> bubulein, nothing seems to support logging in to a site m8
<dbear> k0d3g3ar: how do I preview the settings the nvidia tools wants to make .. I don't see a preview button.
<woodyjlw> ok
<k0d3g3ar> dbear: if you hit 'apply' it should automatically set it up the way you want it
<bubulein> curious_george: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/8376
<lara> ola
<SPhcT> can somone help me find drivers for this webcam: bus 002 Device 003: ID 05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc.
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: after you've ran that command run sudo apt-get update and then you should be able to install wine using apt-get install wine
<bubulein> curious_george: http://rs-downloader.blogspot.com/
<curious_george> sweet
<root51> i can't change my xsplash
<dbear> k0d3g3ar: when I do 'apply,' I get a dialog, cannot apply, the current settings cannot be completedly applied du to one or more of the following reasons:... a restart of the xserver is required
<dbear> so - I press apply what is possible.
<bubulein> somone familar with accassibility for bline people? Im looking for a way to have a BEEP in grub to know what i have to choose
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  Are you using X Server settings, or Twinview?
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  ie have multiple seperate X-Windows running in parallel?
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, can u help me with webcam driver
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, this is my webcam and i cant install it bus 002 Device 003: ID 05e3:0503 Genesys Logic, Inc.
<KaffeeJunky123> SPhcT: I'm sorry I don't have any expirience with webcams :O
<dbear> k0d3g3ar: selected separate X screen option in the nvidia control panel
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, ok than i will wait for other...
<curious_george> that thing is for windows only, anyway but going to try the plowshare thing.
<freakynl> bubulein: sorry can't help you there, however, i frequently do it blind... the menu doesn't 'loop', ie if you hit bottom or top it won't continue on the other side, so if you know the number of entries that should be ok. i just press down a lot until i'm certain grub is loaded (once key is pressed it won't autoboot) and then count how many spots up before enter
<bubulein> dbear: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00063015/c00063015.pdf <-
<dbear> k0d3g3ar: the first display works find
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  oh, ok.  I don't have mine setup that way.  I have one big extended desktop
<SPhcT> need help with wbecam driver i cant find it..
<dbear> bubulein: looking at the pdf. thanx
<Fauntix> when i run sudo apt-get update it says E: Type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Marcofe> hi everybody
<llutz> SPhcT: gl860.sf.net    read instructions
<KaffeeJunky123> SPhcT: http://gl860.sourceforge.net/
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  I need to be able drag & drop windows between displays
<webbb82> ok i want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu , i already shrunk my windows partition in half , now i have 250 gb of unalocated hard drive space, but when i put the install cd in and get to the partition section i dont get any option to install to unused diskspace, how do i install it to the unalocated space????
<k0d3g3ar> dbear:  you can't do that with separate X sessions
<webbb82> any advice?
<KaffeeJunky123> SPhcT: found that by googleing the device id + name
<bubulein> freakynl: im supporting some people from australia on an othere channel / server perhaps u have time to visit us
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, it makes error at the .ko file
<KaffeeJunky123> SPhcT: Did you follow the instructions?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits I've always test it with some specific scenes in movie and no tearing at all occured after I've installed 185
<bubulein> freakynl: on grub 1 i could ad hex07 so it beeps
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits 185 driver fixed the tearing absolutely
<Marcofe> hi
<Fauntix> kaffee i will have to continue this later i have to go to work
<freakynl> bubulein: going home soon and i'm not blind i'm just to lazy to switch my tv to pc input before it's booted up :), also still on grub v1 :D
<KaffeeJunky123> Fauntix: good bye and gl
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, ye i think so somone help me from chat... there is driver still in developent..
<bubulein> freakynl: thx
<SPhcT> llutz, does this work?
<anil56554> webbb82: you have to make a partion of unacolated space
<Necro-File> I am having some trouble installing to an Acer netbook; using the desktop i386 9.10 iso, I have no mouse and keyboard support during the installation. Once I get to the language selection, I can't proceed because I can't click "next." I can't seem to get the netbook remix iso to boot from USB properly, and was just wondering if it's necessary to use the netbook remix ISO to install to a...
<Necro-File> ...netbook, or if it was just an interface change specifically for the smaller screens.
<llutz> SPhcT: i don't know, i don't use webcams or other "win-only" stuff
<m_fulder> why do I get the error Acces denide for user 'root'@'localhost' when trying to do "mysql -u root" ?? :O
<KaffeeJunky123> SPhcT: be careful on the http://gl860.sourceforge.net/ are also instructions for another device, you have to follow the instructions for the 0503 device
<webbb82> it says i already have too many main partitions
<freakynl> bubulein: hope it helps... if you know your pc (ie approx time until when it loads) it's doable, but i practically live with my pc, then again, blind ppl might have better sense of time
<Pelo> webbb82, you can only have  4 primary partiotions,  if you want more you need to make .... logical ones,  nested
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, i told you that it's driver issue. with compiz set to vblank or not?
<llutz> SPhcT: it's called to be alpha, likely it will fail
<SPhcT> KaffeeJunky123, ok i will try it again
<webbb82> i only have one backup partition then the main one thats only 2
<vincent_> coucou marie
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits: compiz is set to vblank
<vincent_> je t'aime chérie
<freddie_> !addon
<michaeldobrovits> tobi_, sweet. i'm glad your tearings were fixed
<babbio> i'm having this error when updating system : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<babbio> what should i do?
<tobi_> michaeldobrovits thx for your help :)
<sayanriju> babbio, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys  5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm having trouble with my alt gr key, it quits working after some time, here's the xev output of me pressing the alt gr key http://pastebin.org/86291
<sayanriju> babbio, then sudo apt-get update
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm using an usb keyboard and an asus m2n32sli deluxe mainboard, the problem occurs since a bios update
<KaffeeJunky123> restarting gdm will fix it for some time
<souhail> hi all
<babbio> thanku.....
<Magellan> query
<Mateo_> hey :)  back ...
<Mateo_> anyone who already has tried to explorer a .disk from wubi with explore2fs please ? because it looks like i can't ::s
<cyberjunk502> subversion error
<Anarki2004> anybody know why grub returns the error "no such device: f74c83c6-1280-40c5-8314-0e209ed3b0c1"
<Necro-File> I am having some trouble installing to an Acer netbook; using the desktop i386 9.10 iso, I have no mouse and keyboard support during the installation. Once I get to the language selection, I can't proceed because I can't click "next." I can't seem to get the netbook remix iso to boot from USB properly, and was just wondering if it's necessary to use the netbook remix ISO to install to a...
<Necro-File> ...netbook, or if it was just an interface change specifically for the smaller screens.
<cyberjunk502> need help subversion error while executing svn update error is Skipped '-'
<genii> Necro-File: You can install from a regular i386 CD and install ubuntu-netbook package, etc
<cyberjunk502> need help subversion error while executing svn update error is Skipped '-' anyone help
<Necro-File> Is there something I need to do to get the keyboard and touchpad to work?
<Necro-File> nvm
<Necro-File> it seems to work now XD
<KaffeeJunky123> my alt-gr key stops working as soon as I use one of the media keys on my g15, I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 with an asus m2n32sli deluxe mainboard, any1 an idea what could case that?
<Anarki2004> i need assistance configuring GRUB to boot 9.10. I have XP installed on one partition and the GRUB loader boots without any issues. When I select "ubuntu" GRUB returns with "error: no such device: f74c83c6-1280-40c5-8314-0e209ed3b0c1"
<albasheers> When launching , minimizing , maximizing any application ubuntu karmic koala hangs , any fixes for this issue
<cretzul> este cine on
<cretzul> este cine on
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<NfNitLoop> Does the Ubuntu Desktop CD allow you to boot from CD?  Or is there a version that does that?
<BeardedChimp> If I have the interfaces file set to dhcp, how can I set it so that it reverts to a static ip if dhcp fails?
<Myrtti> NfNitLoop: yes, it does
<DJones> NfNitLoop: The desktop cd is a live cd which will boot and run in memory
<michaeldobrovits> NfNitLoop, yep it is a live cd
<NfNitLoop> Cool.
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm having issues with alt gr not working after I've pressed a media key on my g15, I'm on ubuntu 9.04, anyone an idea how to slove that issue?
<ubuntu> it allows us to boot from itself
<NfNitLoop> The server version (which I have burned) seems not to be a liveboot.
<ubuntu> nick: 20boy
<nerdy_kid> anyone know when the KDE 4.4RC3 packages are coming to kubuntu?
<Myrtti> NfNitLoop: the server version doesn't come with X, true
<Myrtti> NfNitLoop: it should boot the computer, though
<DJones> NfNitLoop: No, the server version isn't a live cd, plus it doesn't have a gui interface so you'd be using command line if you installed from it
<Mateo_> noone ?
<ubuntu> how do i change me name, please?
<KaffeeJunky123> nerdy_kid: if you really want them you could try to compile them yourself
<Myrtti> ubuntu: /nick nickname
<Myrtti> there ya go
<NfNitLoop> Ok, thanks for the help!  I just didn't want to go down that path if it couldn't liveboot.   It's been a while since I installed fresh.
<me20> n/nick me2010
<DJones> NfNitLoop: If you're machine is capeable of it, you can also boot from a USB stick
<me2010> a'ite i managed it
<me2010> how to quit chat ?
<NfNitLoop> I've got a system running some unknown distribution of Linux and we had a RAID failure...  so I'm going to use liveboot to try to diagnose WTH is going on.
<nerdy_kid> KaffeJunky my processer sucks, and it would probably make a mess out of my system.
<subspider> hey everybody
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yyo
<subspider> i have a sound card that can hold more than one output how can i configure cus my headset is not working
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: last try sorry... i can't access the .disk with explorer2fs, any alternative ? (the other one on the wubi guide doesn't work for me )
<zealot> man
<zealot> theres so much disconnect/connect flooding in here
<zealot> how do you guys manage to have a conversation
<korb> can someone recommend me a good GATEWAY SOFTWARE GPL that has nice and easy web administration and limitation capabilites as timer and bandwidth ?
<ActionParsnip> zealot: filter it out
<sebsebseb> Mateo_:uhmm  there will be  others about who can help you, but you need to tell them your problem
<zealot> how do i do that in irssi?
<Myrtti> !quietirssi | zealot
<ubottu> zealot: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<zealot> lol
<ActionParsnip> zealot, not sure, i use pidgin which has a plugin. i'm sure it has a command you can use though
<Mateo_> Yep, i'm trying to open a .disk from a wubi install to take my files, but i can't access to it with the explorer2fs soft
<subspider> i have a sound card that can hold more than one output how can i configure cus my headset is not working
<Mateo_> (i'm running windows seven actually but have a live CD on hand)
<slnner> anyone that knows how to enable active scripting under wine could pm me pls?
<zealot> subspider: install OSS4
<ActionParsnip> Mateo_, can't you boot to the disk to get out what you need instead?
<subspider> thnks
<korb> can someone recommend me a good GATEWAY SOFTWARE GPL that has nice and easy web administration and limitation capabilites as timer and bandwidth ?
<zealot> subspider: and get rid of ALSA
<subspider> rid??
<zealot> yes remove it
<ActionParsnip> !ics | korb
<ubottu> korb: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<chisel_> could someone walk me thru a installation of a tar.gz puhleez?
<subspider> hm ok
<zealot> ALSA has all kinds of problems
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: my boot is broken, i don't know how to solve that, i'm stuck on a screen with GRUB4DOS ......... MenuEnd: 0x.... and a prompt
<zealot> its a huge mess
<zealot> OSS4 works a lot better
<zealot> i dont know if theres a deb package for it yet
<subspider> nice man
<zealot> you might have to compile from source
<ActionParsnip> Mateo_, restore from backups then, much easier
<subspider> i'm gone gi it a try
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: restore from backups ? how ? which backup ?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: he has some data in wubi that he wants to get hold of
<slnner> making sound work with alsamixer was pretty easy for me.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ,but wubi won't load up Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mateo_,if the data is important you will have made a backup
<Mateo_> ....
<Mateo_> i usually do, but not this time and of course, here it happens
<zealot> yeah you can use alsamixer
<Mateo_> law of murphy ?
<zealot> thats like the one neat thing alsa has
<zealot> oss doesnt really have any good commandline mixers that im aware of
<subspider> almixer
<zealot> theres one, but its completely broken
<subspider> ok
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: so i don't have any
<zealot> well it has commandline mixer by default
<zealot> but its not graphical
<ActionParsnip> Mateo_, eseentially yes. this is one reason i hate wubi, you cant boot to livecd and fix it as its not a true install
<freddie_> cè qualcuno italiano?
<subspider> ok
<ben_> do they have video for wallpaper in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !it | freddie_
<ubottu> freddie_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MoonShadow> !answer
<MoonShadow> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: yep what ActionParsnip said,  your not the only one to have had data in it, and then problem though
<slnner> anyone know how to enable active scripting under wine?
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: really wubi probably shoudn't be relyed on for any important data, just to get a feel for Ubuntu, then  do a real partitioend install :)
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: that's the last time i install a wubi one ... next time will be a real one but first i REAAALLLY have to get my data back
<djungelkraem> i need a picture-uploading site. anyone?
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: i will just after all my backups
<Mateo_> :)
<llutz> sebsebseb: independ on your kind of installation: if you have valuable data, you have to backup it period
<zealot> hey
<zealot> if you are going to install ubuntu
<zealot> and dual boot
<zealot> do not use gparted
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: and sure what llutz   put  whatever install/OS you got  important data should be backed up
<zealot> i dont know why they still include gparted with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Mateo_, there may be guides on how to mount the file under linux otherwise I have no idea
<zealot> but it has segfaulted every single time ive used it
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: he has tried something, but didn't work out for him
<zealot> and ruined all the data on my hardddrive
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I guess he was doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> zealot: its really useful for partitioning disks
<zealot> use cfdisk
<zealot> no its not
<zealot> i mean
<zealot> its useful in that it has a nice graphical interface
<ActionParsnip> zeltak, thats your poor use o the app then, gparted is a great app
<sebsebseb> zealot: gparted is useful
<zealot> but its completely unstable
<sebsebseb> zealot: if you don't want to use gparted, just use manual instal
<zealot> and is prone to crash right in the middle of partitioning
<zealot> and corrupt all the data on everything
<zealot> so use cfdisk
<ActionParsnip> zealot, did you update gparted before using it?
<slnner> ya i had no problems with gparted
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: well patience I guess,  there will be someone here later who can help  you with Wubi probably
<zealot> zealot: of course not it was on the ubuntu livecd
<zealot> i just threw out the livecd and got the alternate install cd
<slnner> anyone know how to enable active scripting under wine?
<ActionParsnip> zealot, you can still update the envioronment n the livecd
<zealot> and used the partitioner in that
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<zealot> ActionParsnip: whats the point
<ActionParsnip> sipior, i'd ask in #winehq
<ben_> are there animated backgounds for ubuntu?
<Mateo_> yep, patience
<zealot> ActionParsnip: when i can just use fdisk or cfdisk
<slnner> thx ActionParsnip
<sipior> ActionParsnip: tab-complete failure? :-)
<zealot> cfdisk is probably the easiest partitioner you could ever use
<yaaar> howdy
<ActionParsnip> zealot, there will most likely be an upddate for it which fixes bugs etc like any other update
<Mateo_> sebsebseb: if at least i could get my data back ... that would be wonderfull :)
<zealot> and its never caused me any problems
<ActionParsnip> zealot,it may fix the issue you are having
<sebsebseb> Mateo_: you can also try ubuntuforums
<zealot> ActionParsnip: no thanks ill just use cfdisk
<ericstewart> Do apt-get and aptitude use the same local package database?
<ActionParsnip> zealot, thats fine too
<ppaulhus> Hi. I have a directory with those permissions: drwxr-s---     how can i remove that s for the group?
<Darks7ar> Hi.Is here someone who is familiar with couter strike servers?
<korb> can someone recommend me a good GATEWAY SOFTWARE GPL that has nice and easy web administration and limitation capabilites as timer and bandwidth ?
<zealot> ActionParsnip: ubuntu really shouldnt include unstable software
<zealot> especially unstable disk partitioners
<axz> Guys whats does this mean and how to activate it? nm-pptp-service-6125 log[main:pptp.c:314]: The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated
<llutz> ppaulhus: sudo chmod g-s
<ActionParsnip> zealot, read you EULA dude
<zealot> ActionParsnip: why?
<sebsebseb> zealot: gparted is a good program
<ActionParsnip> zealot, linux comes with zero garuntees and no sla
<zealot> ActionParsnip: I know canonical isnt responsible for any damages
<ppaulhus> llutz: and what exactly is the difference between s or S ?
<zealot> im just trying to tell other people here
<zealot> dont mess around with gparted
<sebsebseb> zealot: no
<sebsebseb> zealot: it works for most people just fine
<ActionParsnip> zealot, i've never had an issue with it personally
<zealot> cause you might ruin your other partitions
<zealot> just stick with something thats tried and true
<zealot> like fdisk
<zealot> or cfdisk
<sebsebseb> zealot: gparted is tried and used
<zealot> nah
<sipior> zealot: yes, "easy to use" for our new users :-)
<zealot> every time i used it it segfaulted while partitioning
<sebsebseb> zealot: also most people don't use the commands  or anything that would run in the shell, to set up partitions, that do Ubuntu
<zealot> and i used several different versions
<ActionParsnip> zealot, you are using linux though so you are not forced to use gparted in any way
<axz> Could someone please help me with VPN problem here is the error > http://pastebin.com/d795c139d
<llutz> ppaulhus: S?
<zealot> sebsebseb: well thats kind of dumb
<zealot> i mean
<dbruns> I set up my ubuntu server to allow me to log in thru ssh and authenticate without a password  a while ago and in the process, I somehow disabled the ability to login with a password, where is that located/ I'm assuming in /etc/ssh/ssh_config or sshd_config but I can't seem to find it
<zealot> if you're gonna use UNIX
<zealot> you should probably learn some UNIX commands
<FloodBot2> zealot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristian_> is there any solution for waking up karmic - since if i try it stays in the screensaver mode and i have to activate the ESCAPE button several times until I can log in.
<ppaulhus> llutz: the permission im trying to replicated are those: drwxr-s--- 2 mysql adm  4096 2010-02-04 15:16 mysql   and when I did g+s it now prints this drwxr-S--- 2 mysql     adm    4096 2010-02-04 16:48 mysql
<zealot> you can only do so much with all these bloated graphical tools
<zealot> and they are a lot slower
<zealot> and buggier
<sipior> zealot: is there a point to your rambling?
<zealot> yeah; dont use gparted
<newbie005> is there a way to superimpose an image of text that I specify over an existing image?
<ppaulhus> llutz: notice the capital s... not sure if it means anything
<sebsebseb> zealot: graphical tools can be slower, but they are usueally fine for what they do
<ActionParsnip> zealot, true but users like guis, i fnd as they delve deeper they will tend towards the trminal
<zealot> nah thats not what happens
<zealot> if you have a system that holds their hand all the time
<zealot> and tries to guide them through everything step by step
<sebsebseb> zealot: if you want to use command line tools and so on more,  use Gentoo or something
<sipior> zealot: look this is off-topic. time to move along.
<zealot> they become dependent on that kind of stuff
<ActionParsnip> zealot, its what i've seen so i'm saying it does, as with life there is no hard and fast rule
<zealot> and when it breaks, and it always does eventually, they are screwed
<llutz> ppaulhus: i wonder about the capital S, only know lowercase s
<zealot> like for example
<zealot> what if sudo breaks
<zealot> on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> zealot, boot to recovery root console and fix
<ActionParsnip> zeltak, or liveCD
<Dc> hi all I've been trying to fix a problem with two laptops that wont boot. when i try to use a start up disk it starts to load then freezes up. there is a led that looks like the cap lock that starts flashing. anyone else ever have this problem.
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh he was evading a ban, that explains it,  that guy did seem like a sort of troll
<ActionParsnip> Dc: try some boot options, you should disable the boot splash so youcan see whats what
<ActionParsnip> DC: also test your ram
<newbie005> found it using the convert and composite command
<Dc> they are owned by my sister and my wife's friend. i tried the mem test... both good
<daftykins> Dc: also flashing caps lock can sometimes be laptop manufacturer based error reports
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Dc
<ubottu> Dc: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Dc> about to try disabling the splash
<Dc> i love this community and all of the help... thanks everyone
<ActionParsnip> Dc: and the community loves you
<llutz> ppaulhus: ah, S means sgid set, but not execute
<ppaulhus> llutz: yeah, i saw that on wikipedia... but i dunno how to change the S to s
<llutz> ppaulhus: chmod g+x
<ppaulhus> llutz: whatever I try doesnt seem to work
<ppaulhus> llutz: ahh thx... i did g-x... stupid
<dralcohen> I'm looking into getting a netbook (probably an Asus) for making presentations (open office, pdf, etc).  Most of the netbooks are limited to 1024x600 screen resolution.  I want to double check that a netbook with Ubuntu running on it would be able to send 1024x768 images to the projector.  Has anyone confirmed that this can be done?
<axz> Could someone please help me with VPN problem here is the error > http://pastebin.com/d795c139d
<VectorX> hi
<flootenkerp> Erm, hi. I screwed up pretty badly with compiz config settings, and now I can't see it, literally. I can open it up, and it IS there, but I can't see it at all. I was editing in brightness opacity and saturation, and did something that made it happen
<VectorX> i got a 802.11n wireless pci card in my pc, but i am only connecting at 11b ? how can i fix this ?
<flootenkerp> I was editing windows, I clicked on the + sign, and then clicked on grab. I grabbed the exact windows I was working on, cliked okay, but I think it made it a bit... TOO transparent
<daftykins> flootenkerp: delete your config from ~/.compiz and reboot
<flootenkerp> Thank you daftykins.
<ActionParsnip> VectorX, does the router support n?
<VectorX> ActionParsnip:  yes
<VectorX> it was working fine on windows i was getting over 100mbps
<VectorX> now its at 2mbps
<ActionParsnip> VectorX, run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<VectorX> its using the braodcom STS driver
<ActionParsnip> VectorX, what is the wifi dapter output?
<VectorX> product: BCM43XG
<popeye_> MARK SHUTTLEWORTH AND CANONICAL ANNOUNCE LINUX FOR NIGGERS
<popeye_> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
<popeye_> ISLE OF MAN - June 1, 2006 - At a press conference today, Canonical CEO and Free Software spokesman Mark Shuttleworth announced the immediate availability of version 6.06 of the Ubuntu Linux distribution. The latest version, known by its code name, "The Diaper Drake," includes special features designed to make Linux easier and more comfortable for niggers the world over.
<popeye_> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<FloodBot2> popeye_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: i'm reading this:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20my%20Wubi%20install%20and%20repair%20my%20install%20if%20it%20won%27t%20boot?  but how can i get the device name (sda1 or sda2) when i'm on the liveCD please ?
<FloodBot2> popeye_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<popeye_> "Niggers have always had trouble understanding new technology," Shuttleworth began. "Computers are no exception. Some people have said this is because niggers are dumb, but I believe the real problem is that technology has traditionally been designed for white people. Ubuntu changes all that. It was developed from the ground up with niggers in mind. It will usher in a whole new era of Afro-ergonomic computing."
<popeye_> Shuttleworth presented an overview of some of the features users could expect in the latest version of Ubuntu, including an Ebonics-to-English converter, African "tribal beats" sound and desktop theme, and a collection of rap music and gay pornography, "which of course will be encoded using patent and royalty-free formats," Shuttleworth added, smiling. He proceeded to elaborate, but OpenOffice.org Impress crashed at that point.
<popeye_> "But this release isn't just about new features," Shuttleworth said, making a quick segue to the humanitarian and ideological concept behind Ubuntu. "This new version brings black men closer together than ever in the spirit of Ubuntu." Shuttleworth then demonstrated the concept of Ubuntu by getting on his knees and sucking a young black boy's erect penis.
<popeye_> About Canonical
<popeye_> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development,distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. Canonical is a global organization headquartered in the Isle of Man, with employees throughout Europe, North America, South America and Australia. Canonical is a technology partner of the Gay Nigger Association of America, of which it holds a 36% equity stake.
<FloodBot2> popeye_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<axz> Anyone tryed to fix this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-964255.html
<axz> because its major annoying!
<perlsyntax_> Is the ATI radeon HD 4350 512mb how good is it supported in ubuntu 9.10
<perlsyntax_> is it a pci card?
<perlsyntax_> ?
<perlsyntax_> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax_,sounds like a pci express card to me
<Threetimes> Hi, i need to backup my ubuntu installation (everything but /home/peter/Muziek) from my laptop to my desktop. What is the fastest way to do this? Both pc's have a gbit NIC but the network itself (most cables and the switch) is 100 mbit.
<perlsyntax_> i was worry how good it is supported it a dual monitor
<llutz> Threetimes: rsync
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes, could use partimage
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<perlsyntax_> action
<lekefly> Question: vimo doesnt update the screen.. whats wrong..
<VectorX> ActionParsnip: sorry lots of messages flew by wanted to check if you had said something on the issue
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: sorry but in case you missed it i re-paste it
<Mateo_> ActionParsnip: i'm reading this:: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20my%20Wubi%20install%20and%20repair%20my%20install%20if%20it%20won%27t%20boot?  but how can i get the device name (sda1 or sda2) when i'm on the liveCD please ?
<flootenkerp> Strange, I deleted the .compiz folder and restarted, but all my settings persist
<ActionParsnip> Mateo_, sudo fdisk -l
<flootenkerp> Unless the settings are saved somewhere else
<soreau> flootenkerp: compiz settings are not stored in ~/.compiz
<flootenkerp> Oh, where is it stored?
<ActionParsnip> flootenkerp, look in ~/.config
<perlsyntax_> ActionParsnip,Is good supped on linux?
<soreau> flootenkerp: To reset compiz settings, use ccsm>Preferences>Reset to Defaults
<lekefly> Could someone recommend me a VNC Server..
<flootenkerp> Erm, that's the issue
<perlsyntax_> i hope it 3D
<soreau> ActionParsnip: They're not stored there either if you're using the default backend
<flootenkerp> The reason I'm deleting the settings is because I CAN'T SEE THE COMPIZ WINDOW
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax_, ati.com has a driver, make sure your version of xorg is supported by it. i dont use ati cards personally
<flootenkerp> Apologies for caps.
<soreau> flootenkerp: You mean ccsm is not visible?
<perlsyntax_> i see
<flootenkerp> Exactly
<flootenkerp> The window for compiz config and all that belongs to it isn't visible
<flootenkerp> It starts up, but I can't see it visibly
<perlsyntax_>  does anyone use ATI video cards in here?
<soreau> flootenkerp: Then get to sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects and set to None
<ActionParsnip> flootenkerp, do it in root recovery console then or s another user which can use sudo
<soreau> flootenkerp: That will start metacity, then you can make changes in ccsm to undo whatever you did
<soreau> ActionParsnip: It's far easier to just start metacity
<flootenkerp> Wouldn't it be easier to delete the settings?
<perlsyntax_> ?
<soreau> flootenkerp: No
<flootenkerp> I really only have wobbly windows and desktop cube on
<flootenkerp> I'll just reset them when I restored everything.
<soreau> flootenkerp: Actually, if you don't have simple-ccsm installed, setting to None and back to Extra will delete your settings
<Nando> go
<howlymowly> hi guys...   short question. i got ma gnome panel reallly messed up...  by adding an applet "swallow" to the panel..  now I can neither click on the panel properties anymore nor  removing that applet any ideas?
<rat_> I am upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 dun dun dun lol
<howlymowly> what a STUPID panel applet this swallow thing.. btw
<Nando> OLA
<IdleOne> !panels | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<flootenkerp> soreau, here's what I did in detail. I opened up compiz, went to opacity, brightness, and saturation, went to windows settings under opacity, clicked the + icon, and chose the grab feature, grabbed the same window I was on, and clicked okay
<Nando> joJOjOJOJSsJSOjsOS
<lekefly> Could someone recommend me a VNC Server..
<soreau> flootenkerp: I know
<flootenkerp> Then the window was still on my taskbar, but invisible
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | lekefly
<ubottu> lekefly: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soreau> flootenkerp: All's you have to do is get to gnome-appearance-properties>Visual Effects tab and set to None and back to whatever it's set at now
<howlymowly> ubottu would there be any option to just remove that one applet which messed up everything? I don't want to reconfigure my panel :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<howlymowly> oops lol
<flootenkerp> So edit the metacity I'm currently on?
<flootenkerp> And find the setting in it?
<IdleOne> howlymowly: try killing the applet
<howlymowly> thx IdleOne, :) thx ubottu bot...   IdleOne do you know , whether  there would be any option to just remove that one applet which messed up everything? I don't want to reconfigure my panel :)
<soreau> flootenkerp: I'm going to tell you one last time. Go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects tab and set to None
<howlymowly> ahh..  thx.. I will try that
<IdleOne> howlymowly: ps au | grep swallow or whatever the applet is called
<flootenkerp> okay, done
<howlymowly> IdleOne: will the applet than be removed automatically for my next login?
<flootenkerp> That's it?
<IdleOne> howlymowly: the kill PIDNUMBER. that should stop the applet, then remove/uninstall it
<IdleOne> then*
<flootenkerp> oh, now I see
<flootenkerp> Now I can view compiz
<flootenkerp> Thanks
<pablo> hi
<howlymowly> IdleOne: but how do I remove it? when I killed it, it will not show up in the panel enymore...
<macman_> question .. my laptop is 64bit .. does ubuntu have a 64bit iso ?
<howlymowly> ahh.. lol i can just uninstall it.. of course
<howlymowly> jesus..  it has been a long work day
<IdleOne> howlymowly: :)
<pablo> macman_ yes it's a AMD64 for youu
<howlymowly> my brain works like a snail
<howlymowly> thx IdleOne anyway :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<DavidJHeinrich> i'm having a mic problem
<macman_> pablo: my laptop isn't amd though its intel pentium
<DavidJHeinrich> I can hear myself in the mic, feedback when I talk into it, but can't seem to record anything or talk on skype
<DavidJHeinrich> what's going on?
<vm158> hi. how in ubuntu i can get control on irq? i try standart driver examples, but in "dmesg|tail" is debugger log. what can you tell?
<pablo> mine too, and works great with AMD64!!
<Myrtti> macman_: amd is an idiosyncrosy of the ages past. the AMD64 will work with yours
<macman_> ok
<pablo> AMD64 means that's a 64 bit arquitecture
<pablo> not only works in AMD64
<erUSUL> vm158: only th ekernel can control a irq; care to explain what are you trying to do ?
<macman_> pablo: or Myrtti this one 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD ?
<Myrtti> macman_: yup, you can install with that
<flootenkerp> Now that the compiz issue is solved, does anyone here know how I can make my windows transparent?
<pablo> macman_ yes... install that iso
<Myrtti> macman_: remember to check the md5sum after you've downloaded it, before burning, or use bittorrent
<macman_> Myrtti: im getting it from ubuntu website
<macman_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<ben_> how do i change my splash screen in ubuntu
<panfist_> i have installed ubuntu onto one hard drive out of seven in my computer. when i boot from this hard drive, i just get a blinking cursor indefinitely, no grub starting message or anything like that...
<vm158> erUSUL, it's a virtual machine, but its can give guest OS control on hardware. i think, its can be my diplom project in my university
<Myrtti> macman_: that same page has the md5sum you can use to check that the download was successfull without errors
<howlymowly> ok.. IdleOne that worked... thx...  do you know whether there is a "generic" way to get a new ".profile" file in my home dirctory, since I accidentally deleted mine doesn't seem to be replaced by ubuntu though (I wonder if I need it then, anyway, because my .bashrc is still working...) its just that my ~/bin directory stopped working since then..  the path directory usually gets updated by the .profile i guess...
<IdleOne> howlymowly: no idea
<macman_> Myrtti: yea thanks i see teh md5sum
<smokey6100> hey does anyone know how to fix the compiz effects
<ben_> where do i go to learn ubuntu i'm newto linux just switched from windows
<IdleOne> smokey6100: #compiz does :)
<iceroot> ben_: best by trying and using it and if there are problems, this is a good place to ask
<k0d3g3ar> ben:  congrats!  you made a good move there
<smokey6100> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 i switched from 8.04 and lost all my effects
<Myrtti> ben_: hanging around here is a good way to learn and ask if you get any troubles
<ben_> lovin it so far, trying to change the splash screen?
<IdleOne> !splash | ben_
<ubottu> ben_: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<enrico_> hallo,can tou support me in italian lanfuage,thank you
<Myrtti> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jken146> !it | enrico_
<erUSUL> vm158: do not think this is thwe channel to discuss about writting vm machines for linux kernel ....
<ben_> thanx
<erUSUL> vm158: but source code is aviable you can see what othe VM do it ;)
<IdleOne> ben_: gnome-splashscreen-manager is a package you can install using the Software center or Synaptic package manager
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here know how to make windows transparent, or know of a transparent metacity theme for ubuntu?
<Aethelred> I run 9.04 amd64. I've somehow removed the little magnify-glass logo (tracker?) from the menu bar (it was next to my volume control). I don't see it in the "Add to Panel" list. How can I get it back?
<xover> guys, my mouse is acting like a tortoise, i dont know how else to describe it, its moving very slowly, works fine under windows.
<acicula> Aethelred: i think its called the tracker applet yeah, may just be that you need to start the tracker-applet again?
<acicula> xover: tried changing mouse acceleration settings?
<macman_> its probably faster to download this via torrent
<diddy> Is there a shortcut key for locking the computer screen?
<emlod> In ubuntu, my new active windows does not always get put on top... most often this happends in firefox when clicking a link... what could be wrong? i don't have any clue where to start... also, inactive windows tend to keep sitting on top of active windows that i click, without choseing them from the taskbar...
<trism> diddy: ctrl+alt+l according to System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts
<diddy> trism, TY.
<Aethelred> acicula: I can get the tracker applet from [Application]->[Accessories]->[Tracker Search Tool] ... but that just brings up the Tracker window.
<xover> acicula: its set to full, its starting acting like a slug recently, bounce the system already.
<panfist_> i have installed ubuntu onto one hard drive out of seven in my computer. when i boot from this hard drive, i just get a blinking cursor indefinitely, no grub starting message or anything like that...
<Futurist> xbmc
<macman_> do i really need the amd64 iso .. im boot up with a 32bit ubuntu live cd and it looks fine
<Futurist> any compiled successfully use bcm70012 on Karmic
<Myrtti> macman_: it's entirely up to you
<IdleOne> macman_: you don't "need" it if you are happy running 32bit.
<boourns> MacGyverNL, i went with 32 bit even though i could have done 64 and have been on it for years... its fine, no real disadvantages
<SPhcT> i get error on my extrnal disk what it has many bad sectors but i get it only on ubuntu
<macman_> the latptop im running right now im on ubuntu 32bit .. i just got  studio 17 inch x64 yesterday
<acicula> Aethelred: start a console and type tracker-applet
<SPhcT> can i fix it ?
<acicula> macman_: no you dont _need_ 64bit
<macman_> hmm..
<macman_> acicula: is there a diffrence ?
<acicula> macman_: technically yes
<macman_> 64 is for gaming correct
<acicula> macman_: for an end user the difference is rather small
<Aethelred> acicula: uh... ok. I did that.  Nothing seems to be happening.  ... though I guess something is running since that term hasn't returned a prompt.
<acicula> macman_: no
<boourns> SPhcT, typically means the drive is degrading... windows xp ignores it, and vista/7 will tell you if it's bad enough.  back up your data!  it could fail any day.
<acicula> Aethelred: well the applet is running but not showing then odd
<ubuntu> are there any graphical tool in Ubuntu For writing Floppy disk images?
<vlt> Hello.  Can I tell vlc to use a larger cache?
<acicula> macman_: none of the differences in the isos has anything to do with gaming, they do that equally well
<acicula> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<crypton> Hello all! Anybody synchronized photos with ipod?
<gokturk> #ubuntu-tr
<Aethelred> acicula: yeah, ps -ef shows trackerd and tracker-applet running
<DavidJHeinrich> can someone PLEASE help me with my microphone?
<Aethelred> acicula: (tracker-applet comes up twice, actually)
<DavidJHeinrich> I can hear feedback on it, hear my typing amplified, but can't record anything!
<DavidJHeinrich> arg
<kane77> I have files in format 012X-something (where X is number from 4-9 and I want to rename it to something like 012Xsomethingelse, how would I do it in bash?
<boourns> you would need to be doing processor-intensive work, and have software that takes advantage of 64 bit, to "need" 64 bit... like video encoding maybe?
<emlod> In ubuntu, my new active windows does not always get put on top... most often this happends in firefox when clicking a link... what could be wrong?
<acicula> Aethelred: yeah because we started it too
<basty> Hi
<acicula> Aethelred: i dunno, wiping the tracker configuration data may work but i dont know that much about where it puts that
<Myrtti> DavidJHeinrich: does ekiga/skype/etc work?
<DavidJHeinrich> nope
<DavidJHeinrich> not for voice
<DavidJHeinrich> nothing getting sound in works...
<acicula> DavidJHeinrich: open a console and type gstreamer-properties
<Aethelred> acicula: yeah, it would be just as easy for me to go spelunking the system for that info as for you to do it.
<DavidJHeinrich> except if I adjust Mic & Mic boost sliders, this feedback disappears (no-longer hear keyboard)...so it is working somehow there
<acicula> and then try to test your mic
<SPhcT> boourns, i have about 164bad sectors but it is not much if i have 1tb hard drive?
<basty> I want to create a drdb raid with ubuntu. So it seems, that for the mirror I need to have seperat partitions. My problem is, that the server is setup for good - but I didnt do special partitions. Is it possible to make some partitions after ?
<Aethelred> acicula: I thought it was just a little panel item.
<kane77> boourns, let's not forget about >4GB of ram :)
<boourns> emlod, what happens, does firefox open the new link in a tab?  this is default behavior of firefox i believe, for web pages that try to open a new window
<DavidJHeinrich> acicula, ok will try
<Aethelred> acicula: This all started when I decided to try gdesklets
<howlymowly> hi guys...  is there any command in ubuntu to generate a new ~/.profile  for my home directory?
<Aethelred> acicula: I found gdesklets to be exceptionally unsatisfying
<boourns> SPhcT, i'm no expert but i'm never comfortable when i see bad sectors... i would expect the problem to get worse over time
<DavidJHeinrich> acicula, how do I test it in the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<DavidJHeinrich> I see "Default Input", Plugin, Device, etc
<acicula> input means microphon
<emlod> boourns, no, i'm talking about pages that open in a new browser\page... they open, but they hide behind the window you clicked the link on.... same with popups, eg. calendar choosers to choose dates for a form, they hide behind the current window...
<boourns> kane77, u an avidemux guru by any chance?  i'm in need of someone who knows it well, to pick their brain a little..
<DavidJHeinrich> yea, it just says testing with a bar moving back and forth
<DavidJHeinrich> how am I supposed to tell if working?
<acicula> it stops and plays back the recording
<boourns> emlod, hmm.  let me google for you, one sec
<acicula> no sound means its not working
<gerrin> looking for internet browsers other than firefox, any suggestions?
<DavidJHeinrich> what do you mean it stops?
<DavidJHeinrich> automatically?
<DavidJHeinrich> or do I click "Ok"?
<kane77> boourns, I'm using it from time to time, ut I wouldn't call myself guru, but fire away
<vhborges88> hi all!
<acicula> DavidJHeinrich: yeah you click ok
<DavidJHeinrich> I see "Testing... <bar moving back and forth> ... click OK to finish"
<DavidJHeinrich> hear nothing
<emlod> boourns, thank you... have tried some, but it's a random problem, and haven't found anything so far... i just don't know where to start :p
<acicula> then its not working
<acicula> !sound
<DavidJHeinrich> but why am I hearing myself!
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acicula> eh?
<acicula> you just said it didnt work?
<SPhcT> boourns, it show also if problem is on my system disk or only external drives
<DavidJHeinrich> ok, in GNOME Alsa Mixer, I can adjust many things, including Mic & Mic Boost...if I turn Mic or Mic Boost down to zero, I don't hear echos of my own keyboard typing into my headset
<vhborges88> hey guys, can anyone help me? i just cant update ubuntu :(
<kane77> acicula, he said it does not record the sound
<DavidJHeinrich> the mic is picking up my keyboard strokes and amplifying them into my head
<macman_> according to this i shouldn't install x64 ubuntu
<acicula> oh like so
<DavidJHeinrich> but yet, I can't record anything
<boourns> kane77, i have like 100 short avi's i need to append together, they are all xvid/mp3 and the same resolution... but when i do it with an avidemux script, the audio always loses sync... i even did audio normalizing, makes no difference
<DavidJHeinrich> i even hear music from TV in another room being amplified in my head
<macman_> http://pastie.org/809659 < -- drawbacks of having ubuntu 64bit
<DavidJHeinrich> so any idea what's going on?
<acicula> whats biarch and why do you care?
<vhborges88> i have it, and now my problem is: i cant update it
<acicula> DavidJHeinrich: not really :/
<rasstar> anyone ever heard of or tried ultimate edition?
<macman_> acicula: according to that website .. x64 i can't install a lot of stuff ie synaptics ..i use a lpatop i need it
<Myrtti> rasstar: have heard, advice everyone to stay away from it.
<rasstar> really
<boourns> emlod, does this sound like your problem? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2009-March/072412.html
<rasstar> downloading it now. seems like ubuntu with new themes and what not
<acicula> macman_: there are only a few select non-open source programs that arent available in 64bit
<Myrtti> rasstar: new themes is a lame excuse to download something that limits your options for support
<DavidJHeinrich> acicula: the fact that I'm hearing sound-feedback suggests _something_ is working right, and it is controllable from the alsa mixer so I can eliminate it
<vhborges88> ubuntu servers are down? wtf
<bullgard4> My Karmic computer shows on tty7 a black screen, a movable cursor and "detlef@T43:~$" but does not echo any key press. But it showed the brown login screen and I could log in normally. How to get back X?
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: note the possibility that you have an analogue feedback loop, like my computer does
<reeeeeesty> hey, im havin trouble on two particular questions from my homework, lol... can someone help? 9. If you do not install grub on the master boot record of the hard disk, how can you boot Linux? 2. Why would you place /var at the beginning of the disk?
<rasstar> doesn't really matter to me
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: that is, the sound may go from your mic to your speakers directly, without ever reaching the OS
<acicula> DavidJHeinrich: i think that has more to do with the SC itself, but dunno, all i can do is point you to the sound trouble shooting card
<DavidJHeinrich> maco: but if that's so, why is it controllable by the GNOME  Alsa Sound mixer?
<Myrtti> !ultimate | rasstar, good luck with it then.
<ubottu> rasstar, good luck with it then.: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: because the mixer can still turn that stuff on and off, it just cant intercept the sounds
<DavidJHeinrich> ahhh
<DavidJHeinrich> damnit
<DavidJHeinrich> i have onboard sound
<emlod> boourns, no that is not it... my problems is with actual windows... not images layd on top of things...
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: file a bug "ubuntu-bug linux"
<g0th> hi
<DavidJHeinrich> i wonder if its flaky, or if drivers need upgrading?
<reeeeeesty> anyone?
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: its a driver issue
<g0th> I have a snd-hda-intel soundcard but mplayer/etc doesn't work
<g0th> there is no device in /dev/snd/*
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: test with a lucid livecd first, really... then if it doesnt work there, file a bug
<DavidJHeinrich> lucid livece?
<maco> g0th: definitely need to file a bug on that
<sipior> reeeeeesty: do your own homework.
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: lucid is the development version right now
<g0th> how to check if the soundcard works?
<llutz> reeeeeesty: a. you'll need another bootmanager to boot. b) maybe to speedup access
<acicula> !sound | g0th best to start here
<ubottu> g0th best to start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<g0th> and what exactly is /dev/snd/*? How to enable it first
<SPhcT> Disk have failing... it show also if problem is on my system disk or only external drives??
<llutz> reeeeeesty: tell you teacher, that you didn't answer it yourself
<acicula> g0th: its where the sound devices live
<acicula> some of them anyway
<DavidJHeinrich> oh, you mean, lucid is the development version of Ubuntu?
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100203.1/
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: yes
<reeeeeesty> thast what i was gonna answer anyway
<g0th> ok, so /dev/snd/ is not related to oss/alsa?
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: boot from a live cd to see if it's fixed in lucid yet, and if its not, file a bug
<reeeeeesty> but i cant find it in this huge book lol
<DavidJHeinrich> in Multimedia Systems Selector, it says my sound Device is AD198x , is that what I should look for?
<maco> g0th: get http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it in bash (not sh!) and paste the link it gives you here
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: or pulseaudio.  im not sure about the window you're looking at though. i use kubuntu
<macman_> thanks to all who are seeding ubuntu
<acicula> g0th: /dev/snd/* are governed by alsa
<acicula> g0th: which ubuntu version are you using?
<emlod> boourns, i just figured out that it only happens when i am running rdesktop... i'll do some searching myself... thank you for your time
<g0th>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c7f052648567db60e3ca7a5f99c261b9fcb8c678
<macman_> anyone on a dell studio 17 with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<macman_> if so how did the install go ?
<g0th> The question was: is /dev/snd/ a userspace thing or from the kernel?
<CAPcap> tin1
<maco> g0th: yeah, file a bug. alsa's not recognizing your sound card at all
<acicula> g0th: crossover
<macman_> anyone using ubuntu to print to an actual printer ? i was on a mac a while back and printing to a shared windows computer was horrible
<acicula> g0th: the devices are used to talk in user space to the kernel driver.
<CAPcap> macman_, i print through a windows shared computer
<CAPcap> printer**
<g0th> acicula: but if they are not here, then something with my kernel is wrong, not with the userspace alsa stuff
<g0th> right?
<macman_> i have the driver cd for the printer but i don't think they work in linux
<macman_> CAPcap: did you get that about the drivers ?
<g0th> so I wonder: what module do I need to install?
<Myrtti> macman_: some printers Just Work when you plug them in
<g0th> I already have snd-hda-intel installed
<Myrtti> macman_: which printer do you have?
<CAPcap> no i didnt macman_
<macman_> let me go get it .. its in the other room is an espon one it .. it has wifi on it
<macman_> workforce something
<bittin>  i tried dd now will see if it works if it does i will write floppy #2 :
<Myrtti> macman_: there seems to be guides in the interwebs for getting it work, if I saw correctly with my quick glance
<g0th> ohh I found some options for snd-hda-intel (from my old kernel configuration, I forgot it)
<g0th> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig
<flootenkerp> Does anyone know how I can make windows transparent?
<g0th> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<g0th> options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1
<FloodBot2> g0th: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> They are in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<gokturk_> #pardus
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<peruna1> Sound disappeared in Jaunty
<pdg1> still having a really hard time with this SATA hard drive. it's not even being recognized in the BIOS... but i know it's plugged into a PCI card adapter. Problem started when i replaced Ubuntu with Xubuntu. any ideas?
<criipt_> !find saa7134
<ubottu> File saa7134 found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, linux-headers-2.6.31-14, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server (and 21 others)
<ubottu> File saa7134 found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, linux-headers-2.6.31-14, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server (and 21 others)
<Niicole> hoola=D
<Niicole> OLaaa qq taL?
<erUSUL> !es | Niicole
<ubottu> Niicole: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<axz> Could someone please help me with VPN problem here is the error > http://pastebin.com/d795c139d
<axz> PPTP..
<huey23> is there a good tut on how to use multiple displays on ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop?
<EliasAmaral> huey23, aren't you being too specific?
<EliasAmaral> huey23, http://www.google.com.br/search?&q=multiple+displays+ubuntu
<enrico_> can i have italian support?
<Pici> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<enrico_> sorry
<melow01> I'd like to apt-get open office. Is there a terminal command to check the size of the package before I download and install it?
<EliasAmaral> enrico_, don't be sorry, you can :) (but this channel is english-only)
<huey23> EliasAmaral:  i do not have an xorg.conf file
<llutz> melow01: sudo aptitude install openoffice.org -s
<g0th> I get the following message when I load the module: http://pastebin.com/m3f83e64a
<g0th> any idea why I don't see anything in /dev/snd/ ?
<EliasAmaral> huey23, you could generate one, but i think you don't need. the system - preferences - display don't help you?
<melow01> llutz, thanks but won't that install the whole package for me?
<g0th> It works with my old kernel (I compiled it myself)
<llutz> melow01: -s = simulate
<Myrtti> melow01: aptitude show <package> tells you the size after it's being installed and the download size too
<melow01> llutz, ahhh... ok
<g0th> I think I am missing some module/sthg in the kernel
<peruna1> Sound disappeared in Janty and I/we don't know why
<melow01> Myrtti, cool
<Myrtti> melow01: oh, sorry, only the uncompressed size
<huey23> EliasAmaral: it might...gotta log out and back in...brb
<Sirisian|Work_> where is the cronjob file located in ubuntu?
<peruna1> About that sound...
<llutz> Sirisian|Work_: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<fabiosl> does anyone has trouble with Rhythmbox + Flash Player on Firefox? (Sound Issues)
<Sirisian|Work_> llutz, ah thanks.
<huey23> EliasAmaral: it helped...thanks!
<EliasAmaral> ^^
<g0th> peruna1: hmm?
<Hohoo> peruna1: Hello
<peruna1> Hohoo: hello
<g0th> how can I find the current kernel configuration?
<Hohoo> peruna1 is having some sound problems with Jaunty. I'm unable to help...
<dimitris> hello folks...
<dimitris> can anyone help me with a little problem?
<eon_> HI!
<eon_> how do i register to freenode?
<troy_> help me :D
<dimitris> i am trying to play this stream....mms://sentrafm.live24.gr/sentrafm   but i cant with anyone player...any ideas?
<Myrtti> !register > eon_
<ubottu> eon_, please see my private message
<Italian_Plumber> is there a channel for discussion of using Ubuntu exclusively through the Live CD?
<sipior> g0th: have a look at the config-* files in /boot.
<troy_> Do you have someone who can help me someone who ?
<Myrtti> !ask | troy_
<ubottu> troy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<firevamp1re>   '/msh NickServ help'
<troy_> Turkish characters problem I'm having
<metrix> I want to execute the filebrowser from the command line. what is it's command line name?
<Myrtti> metrix: if you're using Gnome and plain Ubuntu, nautilus
<calrik> whats the fastest wow to copy to files from one ubuntu comp to another across the network?
<metrix> cool
<metrix> thank you!
<calrik> I have tried using the connect to server method but it seems slow
<llutz> calrik: rsync
<calrik> wired connection also
<lekefly> Could someone point me to a VNC server other than x11vnc.. ?
<calrik> llutz: thanks I will give it a go
<Myrtti> calrik: I'd say rsync as well
<llutz> calrik: tar+nc  might be faster, idk
<troy_> Myrtti : Turkish characters problem I'm having
<troy_> writing comes smoothly
<troy_> but when I upload the server shows corrupt
<Myrtti> troy_: where, on IRC?
<troy_> no
<troy_> website
<Myrtti> troy_: you're coding the website or just writing to a form?
<ima> what's the best (file/codec compatibility) video player?
<Matson> reading through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and links, looking at vendors for Ubuntu laptops...  Has there every been discussion or motion from Canonical to brand and sell laptops with Ubuntu?
<g0th> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c7f052648567db60e3ca7a5f99c261b9fcb8c678
<troy_> I am using qphpedit program
<g0th> That is the result of the test
<lekefly> Could someone point me to a VNC server other than x11vnc.. ?
<g0th> if I load the module snd-hda-intel with the options: model=3stack-dig enable_msi=1 single_cmd=1, I get: http://pastebin.com/m3f83e64a
<troy_> program properly comes
<g0th> any idea why I don't have anything in /dev/snd/?
<g0th> Could this be related to udev or something like that?
<SPhcT> can somone help me with webcam drivers..
<Myrtti> troy_: qphpedit or gphpedit?
<llutz> lekefly: apt-cache search vnc server
<troy_> sorry. gphpedit
<troy_> habişts :D
<lekefly> llutz ?
<troy_> habits :D
<mallory> hi everyone. i am new to linux and to irc. i just put UNR on my netbook.
<Myrtti> troy_: have you set the charset of the document correctly? Ubuntu uses UTF8 by default
<g0th> anyone?
<troy_> iso-8859-9+
<g0th> I guess I have to go back to my own kernel 2.6.27
<g0th> but it is messung up my whole system :(
<troy_> Well how do I change the character set ubuntu
<Myrtti> troy_: try changing that to UTF-8 and check if it still is a problem.
<g0th> I have no more time, bye
<Pelo> do we know an app that will tell what app is using how much internet traffic ?
<llutz> lekefly: type that command into terminal and look at output. pick what you like
<troy_> Well how do I change the character set ubuntu?
<Myrtti> troy_: trust me, it's easier and faster for you to change the charset in that one document, than to change the charset of your ubuntu.
<Pelo> troy_, right click the desktop ,   chanage background,   last tab I beleive
<jpds> Pelo: Visual effects, woo.
<Pelo> troy_, forget what I said, I thoguht you meant change the font in ubuntu
<Pelo> jpds, one before last then,   I made a mistake
<ohir> troy_: ubuntu uses utf, utf supports all known languages and glyphs
<harjot__> how would i restart my microphone driver
<harjot__> its built in
<troy_> hm
<ohir> troy_ just some rare languges need additional fonts
<troy_> ok
<troy_> thanks
<troy_> Thank you for your help your
<Pelo> troy_, you can add support for other languaged from the localisation applet,  that would probably take care of your problem
<calrik> rsync how do you specify the remote source?
<troy_> best of this document should I change my character :)
<harjot__> how would i restart my microphone?
<llutz> calrik: default answer: man rsync
<Pelo> harjot__, reload the module ?
<zilkomaa> ..
<harjot__> i dont know which one it is
<SPhcT> can somone help me with webcam drivers.. i need install them right
<harjot__> it would be easier to restart the ssound system?
<Pelo> calrik, this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<jellow> harjot__: sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<troy_> pelo problem is not Turkish, I am doing with php gphpedit program I am running a website. Characters as iso-8859-9 I have been trying to tell him.
<harjot__> ok
<jellow> harjot__: thats no specific to your microphone though
<calrik> Pelo: yer Im reading that do I have to mount the network share?
<Pelo> troy_, ok, not quite my feild then
 * LAntia je re
<harjot__> what could hwelp me for my mic then?
<calrik> Pelo: in order to mount the network share does that mean I have to install NFS?
<llutz> calrik: no, just use ssh
<Pelo> calrik, nfs or samba , those are the usual
<Pelo> calrik, ssh will work to
<calrik> ok sweet I get ssh install I will use that
<llutz> calrik: rsync -aux / user@host:/mnt/new/
<Pelo> calrik, if you do ssh you'll probably have to setup some key if you want to automate rsync
<Myrtti> troy_: if the document is set as UTF8, and you see the characters wrong, then the problem is in your browser
<Myrtti> oh well.
<peruna1> =-O Got rid of pulseaudio
<peruna1> what now
<Pelo> calrik, thanks for reminding me I need to edit my rsync line in cron,  I jsut changed my router , got different ip now
<zahir> hi, my printer canon iP1700 does't want running to ubuntu 9.10,
<jojje> Someone has any ideas why internet TCP transfers via WIFI is at 250 Kbit, while iperf on the LAN show throuput at 11Mbit and UDP at 33Mbit? Connecting via cat-cable yields download form internet at 100MBit.
<kubanc> does the latest opera work in ubuntu 8.04?
<sirMajid> hi, I need a ftp client with a gui to transfer files through a server. who knows one?
<jellow> sirMajid: filezilla
<llutz> sirMajid: filezilla, nautilus
<vishesh> FileZilla is nice FTP Client
<kubanc> sirMajid, filezilla
<Pelo> SirDidi, open up the software library at the bottom of the application menu and do a serch for ftp
<sirMajid> llutz, does nautilus do it? how?
<SirDidi> Pelo, o.O
<Pelo> SirDidi, sorry, nick complete
<llutz> sirMajid: ftp://user@host   into addressfield
<SirDidi> ah np :)
<Italian_Plumber> wow... where do you get 100 MBit internet speed?
<pdg1> Italian_Plumber, next door to the ISP
<sirMajid> llutz, tnx
<Italian_Plumber> lucky bastard. :)  I have to settle for 6. :)
<SPhcT> Can somone help me with installing webcam drivers for ubuntu 9.10
<daftykins> !ask | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pdg1> quick question. the command to remove a directory is rmvdir , right?
<Myrtti> pdg1: wrong, it's rmdir
<ben_> downloaded gdm, how do you intstall downloads on ubuntu
<SPhcT> i dont have question i need help
<pdg1> Myrtti, thanks :P it's been a while since i've had to delete anything via term
<_Tristan> I have two ubuntu 9.10 partitions. On one of them, gtk is broken. It works on the other. Which folders/files should I copy over from the functional partition?
<SPhcT> daftykins, i dont have question im half way so now i need people who can help..
<ben_> i'm new to linux
<daftykins> SPhcT: ask again with more detail
<_Tristan> I repeat, what folders are all the good gtk's in?
<calrik> omg rsync is alot faster :)
<calrik> thanks
<Pici> ben_: If you installed Ubuntu, then gdm is already installed.  What are you trying to do?
<SPhcT> i think that i have drivers for my webcam but there is only source code and i need finish it i dont now how to do all that comands and how to put ewerthing together... my webcam is buld in laptop screen
<ben_> change the slpash screen
<Pici> SPhcT: there should be a README or INSTALL File that came with that code, read that first.
<SPhcT> pici readmi is bad for me
<Pici> ben_: The splash screen or the login screen?
<Pici> SPhcT: What?
<ben_> splash
<SPhcT> Pici, it is hard to understand because i never did anything like that
<Dravekx> when I try to delete a user, I get this: userdel: cannot lock /etc/gshadow; try again later.
<Dravekx> why?
<ysmn2> what is the keybord command for system monitor?
<SPhcT> i can give adress where u can get files and see ur self readme and say me what to do..
<webbb82> ok i want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu , i already shrunk my windows partition in half , now i have 250 gb of unalocated hard drive space, but when i put the install cd in and get to the partition section i dont get any option to install to unused diskspace, how do i install it to the unalocated space????
<Pici> ben_: It looks like someone suggested installing gnome-splashscreen-manager, did you try to use the software-center to install that?
<webbb82> i just remembered i have ubuntu install via wubi would that cause it to do that
<SPhcT> Pici, i can give adress where u can get files and see ur self readme and say me what to do..
<mezquitale> anyone here encrypts their hard drive?  I want to encrypt my secondary hard drive and am wondering how much of a performance hit I would get on a laptop, I have a Pentium M with 2 gigs ofmemory.
<Pici> webbb82: Yes. Wubi installs Ubuntu to a file inside your windows partition.
<Jason1> Does anyone know-  is there a open source media player, that supports changing between multiple playlists?
<hwilde> mezquitale, its only a hit when reading and writing :)  it mostly does it in the bg
<ben_> ok misunderstood from earlier
<Pici> !paste | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<piero> Hi! I have a doubt before post my code on sourceforge.net. Can a third party just download my code and register a legal patent as the owner? So, this way.. I can lose the rights (including the right to use) of the program?
<Jason1> Mezquitale-  I use truecrypt-  very little noticable performance hit that I can tell.
<Pici> !ot | piero
<ubottu> piero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_Tristan> Hello. I have two partitions of the same distro on my computer. On one gtk can't find any engines, on the other it can. I want to solve this by copying over files/folders from the good partition. What should I copy over?
<mezquitale> hwilde, in karmic it's possible to have "/home" encrypted in its own partition and then just have "/" in another partition so that appz will run fast, right?
<hwilde> mezquitale, yes I believe you encrypt any partition you want
<mezquitale> piero, you can talk about that in the #offtopic-channel or you can ask again and hopefully someone that knows the answer will reply, if you see no reply try at another time
<webbb82> when i goto install ubuntu to the unallocated space it says i cant because i already have too many main partitions but the only ones i have are the windows 7 one and the backup partition can anyone please help a noob?
<mezquitale> _Tristan, so you basically want to copy your config from the hard partition that is working fine to the partition that is having issues??
<_Tristan> mezquitale: not just the config, but everything gtk-related (just the config didn't work)
<panfist_> i installed ubuntu on a machine, which initially didn't work, I had to re-install grub on the boot drive. I then removed the cd drive physically from the host, and now all I see is "GRUB _", indefinitely, upon rebooting
<K350> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jason1> linux media players that support switching between multiple playlists-  anyone know? windows refugee here- srry if stupid question.
<mezquitale> webbb82, most likely you have more than one primary partition due to windows 7 install, use paste bin WARNING: use paste bin or you will be booted, use paste bin and show us the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<hwilde> Jason1, totem, rhythmbox, vlc, all have playlists
<webbb82> im running windows 7 at the moment
<webbb82> if i del the hp recovery partition would that fix it.,  i dont need it because i got the cd from the factory to restore so
<Jason1> Thanks hwilde
<mezquitale> _Tristan, it's not as easy as you make it sound, if you wanted an actual copy you could use gparted to make an exact copy of your partition and copy it to your other partition, what youre attempting to do is not reasonable, youre trying to perform a magic trick
<blakkheim> Jason1: mpd , ncmpcpp
<SPhcT> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/369039/
<pdg1> is there any way to auto add a filesystem to fstab?
<blakkheim> pdg1: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<_Tristan> mezquitale: well, the other option is to reinstall ubuntu
<Jason1> thanks blakkheim.
<mezquitale> webbb82, your problem is that you have about 4 extended partitions.  Yes, deleting the backup partition could help, it all depends on the location of the backup partition.  What you want to do is delete a partition, then free up some space on your hard drive, then create an extended partition
<Pici> SPhcT: That is what the readme file looks like?
<hwilde> _Tristan, what do u want to do?  sorry I missed the original
<djtuxy> Hello
<mezquitale> webbb82, my apologies, i wanted to say your problem is that you ahve more than 4 PRIMARY partitions
<pdg1> blackkheim, that only opens it in a different editor. I'm looking to do the not so very manual way. if there is such a thing
<SPhcT> Pici, no thats are likts to files what i have
<webbb82> mezquitale: i did that last night i shrank my main partition in half so i now have 250 gb of unalocated disk space
<Jason1> I'm trying to configure a remote,  to switch between playlists-  kinda like channels on a TV.  any thoughts on the best media player to start with?
<pdg1> blakkheim, , that only opens it in a different editor. I'm looking to do the not so very manual way. if there is such a thing
<blip-> hi, I just upgraded to xubuntu 9.10.   When I have xfce4-power-manager running, it makes the laptop brightness go up and down in steps of 2..... such that I only have 3 brightness settings.     If I kill the xfce power manager then the brightness controls are back to normal (but of course no OSD).   any ideas why this happens ?    gnome-power-manager doesn't have this problem
<_Tristan> hwilde: I want to copy everything gtk-related from one partition to another because gtk can't find its engines on this partition
<blakkheim> pdg1: it would be good to learn how to add things to it
<mezquitale> webbb82, now create an extended partition and allocate the 250 gigs to the extended partition
<SPhcT> Pici, so you can get them and see readme and all other stuff what is there
<webbb82> i cant it says i already have 4 primary partitions
<webbb82> the hp recovery partition is set as primary
<SPhcT> Pici, i just paste 1st file readme begining because it asks to downloud sonthing..
<djtuxy> i have a problem :S i want to know  if UNR supports rtl8187 because i want to install UNR but i don't have acces to internet by adsl
<nytek_> djtuxy: what kind of netbook do you have?
<djtuxy> an msi wind
<pdg1> blakkheim, alright... I suppose I am looking for a lazy mans route. I know I've done it a few times before, I just find it a pain in the but everytime I install a new system and end up having to edit fstab for each machine
<mezquitale> webbb82, that is OK, you can have up to 4 primary partitions but youre not allowed to have more partitions after that, you can have 3 primary partitions and an extended partition, the extended partition should allow you to create more than 4 partitions
<djtuxy> msi u100
<nytek_> djtuxy: you should consider just regular desktop 9.10
<nytek_> djtuxy: it runs beautiful on my netbook
<webbb82> so should i just del the hp_tools partition and recovery D: partition?
<Jason1> thanks for leads guys-  have a great day.
<nytek_> webbb82: do you have to?
<webbb82> no but i dunno what els todo
<hwilde> webbb82, you should stop immediately and make a complete image of your harddrive before you go any further.
<Pelo> webbb82, do not delete the recovery partitons unless you never ever ever intend to restore your system to it's factory settngs
<djtuxy> nytek_ yes i have it but, i cant install my wireless adapter because i have to do an update of the drivers and i can't connect by adsl :S
<mezquitale> webbb82, i cant say unless i knew what your hard drive looked it, apparently running "sudo fdisk -l" would show us how you have your hard drive partitioned, use paste bin
<nytek_> webbb82: it doesnt matter if you have them or not, because most os's have all the drivers anyways. especially the ones you need
<webbb82> i got the recovery cd from the factory so no matter what i can reinstall windows 7
<Pici> SPhcT: So what step are you stuck on?
<ben_> thanx got it done
<nytek_> djtuxy: can you get to a eth port?
<manueljordison__> hi
<SPhcT> Pici, i have both rars extracted in download folder
<mezquitale> hwilde, he doesnt need an image of the hard drive, all he needs to do is first allocate space and then create an extended partition on the allocated space
<djtuxy> nytek_ i cant.. i only have wifi =S
<webbb82> how do i create a extended partition
<mezquitale> i already told you
<hwilde> mezquitale, he needs to backup his harddrive ASAP.
<hwilde> he doesn't know what he's doing and he's about to break stuff
<Pici> SPhcT: while inside the gspcav2 folder, cp *.c *.h Makefile Kconfig   into the other extracted folder.
<hwilde> mitigate the worst case scenario
<jtholmes> broadcom wireless card bcm4318 chip can scan, driver b43-fwcutter loads and all iwlist wlan2 scan returns 4 routers but card will not pull a dhcp address any ideas?
<djtuxy> nytek_ because i'm not in my network of wifi.. is a free network here , so i'm not near the router
<mezquitale> hwilde, only his data, has has recovery CD's from the manufacturer, those recovery CD's allow you to install the operating system along with software applications and drivers that are bundled with the system he bought
<webbb82> i have the recovery cds from the factory so if all els fails i can get it back
<SPhcT> Pici, how to put it in other folder?
<quarkup> hey. anyone putadas do Movimento Humanismo e Democracia (Maria do Rosário Carneiro e Teresa Venda) votaram a favor e três deputados do PSD abstiveram-se.using celestia + addons?
<quarkup> omg
<hwilde> webbb82, mezquitale,  make a backup.
<quarkup> sorry
<quarkup> wrong copy paste
<quarkup> anyone is there using celestia + addons ?
<Pici> SPhcT: Do you know how to use the terminal?
<mezquitale> LoL
<webbb82> i have a backup on my external hard drive
<mezquitale> !anyone | quarkup
<ubottu> quarkup: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SPhcT> Pici, im new user..
<hwilde> Pici, any idea why talk doesn't work anymore?  Error on read for talk daemon connection refused etc
<SPhcT> Pici, i now sothing but not much..
<djtuxy> nytek_ are you there?
<llcoolhodge> i am new to ubuntu
<Pici> hwilde: You need talkd installed.
<quarkup> I want to know if it is possible to use celestia + the educational addons under linux
<llcoolhodge> and my audio stopped working
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Welcome
<llcoolhodge> thanks iwolf
<quarkup> if anyone has tweaked those addons or something.
<hwilde> Pici, I did that
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: I remember I solved some bugs about this
<webbb82> if i right click on the unallocated disk space it says create new simple volume, is that the same
<Pici> SPhcT: Do you know where the other folder is located?
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: I'll dig them up
<hwilde> Pici, it doesn't seem to run the talk daemon
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Please hold :)
<llcoolhodge> thanks iwolf
<Pici> hwilde: I'm not sure then, I havent used talk in ages.
<llcoolhodge> i can hold
<SPhcT> Pici, yes almoust same dir
<christof> hello
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Found one
<SetiAmon> hey how everyone
<christof> i need some help
<christof> i have 2 pc's running karmic.need some help to configure networking.anyone can please help?
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: 9.10?
<llcoolhodge> yesh iwolf
<Pici> SPhcT: While you are inside the gspcav2 dir, you need to run cp *.c *.h Makefile Kconfig /path/to/the/other/dir    I can't know where that is on your computer.
<SetiAmon> hey is there anyway to EASILY recover deleted files,like a program you would have for windows,but linux of course.or is it all archiac command line programs
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Open a terminal
<quarkup> i want celestia addons working under linux. how is that possible ?
<llcoolhodge> to be honest
<webbb82> ok im at the extended volume wizard that should make the unallocated volume a partition for installing ubuntu onto?
<llcoolhodge> i dont knw anything
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Ok
<SetiAmon> basically I am looking for a Graphical file recovery tool for linux
<bullgard4> Karmic does not produce X on my tty7. After 'sudo service gdm stop' and 'sudo service gdm start' and allowing ubuntu-client-applet access to keyring I have a black screen. No keyboard echos. But in the upper right: "detlef@T43:~$'followed by ablinking cursor. How to fix this?
<quarkup> because some work others do not
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Goto: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<llcoolhodge> what is a terminal iwolf
<llcoolhodge> got it
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Then, type in the following: sudo update-grub
<SPhcT> Pici, done
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: After that, please reboot and see what happens
<djtuxy> nytek_ well thanks man :) i'm going to install and then i'm going to see what can i do
<Pici> SPhcT: Now cd into the directory
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: If it STILL does not work, please PM me or ask again
<zig_> Will Linux/Ubuntu have a ReadyBoost equivelant any time soon?
<christof> i want to share my internet connection between two ubuntu pc's.both got karmic and one of them has 2 network cards.can anyone help with the config?please
<Pici> SPhcT: run sudo apt-get install build-essential    and then    make
<llutz> !ics > christof
<ubottu> christof, please see my private message
<SPhcT> Pici, make says no targets. stop
<zig_> I've been reading some articles on readyboost, and it is clear to me that none of them are on the right track. mkswap <thumbdrive> && swapon <thumbdrive> is _not_ ReadyBoost-equivelant
<mezquitale> christof, i would use a router, it's easier plus the fact that some ISP's dont like you using ICS, they would rather you use a router
<Pici> SPhcT: I don't know then, that is what thos instructions say to do.
<christof> yeah,cant afford one this month
<zig_> Additionally, most the articles that I read direct one to set the priority to the max, which also doesn't make sense to me. It would make more sense to set the swap files as the same priority to effect striping... maybe. But using a thumbdrive as swap is _not_ fast
<christof> my bro (2nd pc) just switched to ubuntu
<zig_> It has significantly slower throughput than a HDD. It's only useful for filecache
<llutz> mezquitale: where do you see a difference from ISP-view between using ICS and using a router?
<christof> before i was using his pc as a gateway(internet from his PC--win7)
<zig_> That's what ReadyBoost is. It just uses your thumbdrive as a filecache _only_ for small files
<christof> is it possible to do same i ubuntu?
<zig_> Anyway. I was wondering if Linux will have something like this anytime soon.
<llutz> mezquitale: if they don't allow ics, they don't allow router-usage too
<SPhcT> Pici, make in directory where i copy  files?
<axisys> why does the sound come from external speaker and the plugg'd in mic ? shouldn't the external speaker muted automatically as soon as I plug my headphones ?
<Pici> SPhcT: wait, maybe I misread.
<mezquitale> llutz, that was a bit ago actually but my ISP warned me about using ICS and they sent me a letter stating for me to get a router, never had a problem since
<Pici> SPhcT: Please re-extract both tar.gzs and lets start over
<llcoolhodge> iwolf
<iWolf> Yes?
<llcoolhodge> not shit happened
<iWolf> You must reboot
<mezquitale> llutz, i used to use internter connection sharing from windows back then though
<llcoolhodge> i did reboot
<iWolf> Alright, please hold
<llcoolhodge> by reboot u mean restart right
<SPhcT> Pici, done
<llutz> mezquitale: don't know what win-ics does, but basically it's NAT like a router does
<wasutton3> is there a way to log if a computer can access the internet or not?
<KaffeeJunky123> I need help, my right alt key is supposed to be lvl3 modifier, but when I use my media keys it stops working and I have to reload the keyboard layout to get it to work again, i'm using a g15 on ubuntu 9.04
<mezquitale> anyone here has done any encryption on their hard drive?  I want to encrypt a secondary hard drive on my laptop
<orudie> hi, is anyone here familiar with OpenEMM ?
<Pici> SPhcT: from gspcav2/ cp *.c *.h Makefile Kconfig into /path/to/other/dir/linux/drivers/media/video/gspca/
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Reboot is restart
<llcoolhodge> yea i did that shit already
<Pici> llcoolhodge: Please mind your language here.
<llcoolhodge> oh noes
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Try and use the forums as a research tool (http://ubuntuforums.org)
<iWolf> Or check the existing bug reports
<llcoolhodge> i did that crap already i dont know anything about computers
<llcoolhodge> is crap ok Pici
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Did you check the forum
<llutz> wasutton3: add a cronjob, ping -c1 somesite.com || logger  "I am offline"
<llcoolhodge> yea i did
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Search "No Sound"
<llcoolhodge> ok will do thanks again
<llcoolhodge> fuck i hate computers
<maco> !language| llcoolhodge
<ubottu> llcoolhodge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<iWolf> It will ask you a question below the query
<emghazal> My HP laptop has some extra buttons (mute, volume up/down, play/pause, stop, wireless on/off, etc), they can be changed from System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts (they have names like "XF86AudioMute"). But I can't change the wireless on/off button (it turns bluetooth on/off instead of wifi). When I click a command in Keyboard Shortcuts then press that button, it doesn't get recorded, but all other buttons do. Any ideas?
<iWolf> Answer it, then hit enter
<Aethelred> llcoolhodge: is that a question?
<wasutton3> llutz, does that create a timestamp with that?
<llcoolhodge> is what a question
<maco> llcoolhodge: it is quite possible you have hit a driver bug and simply need to file a bug and wait for it to be fixed
<iWolf> maco: No
<SPhcT> Pici, done
<iWolf> maco: It's happened with SEVERAL other people
<llutz> wasutton3: yes
<llcoolhodge> it was working fine
<iWolf> maco: I'm sure it would come up with a driver suggestion
<maco> llcoolhodge: ok i missed the start of this. what happened?
<llcoolhodge> and then i tried to watch some pron too and it cutout everything and i restarted the computer
<Pici> SPhcT: now cd back into the gdspca-randomletters folder
<iWolf> maco: No sound
<maco> iWolf: that is meaningless
<SPhcT> Pici, done
<Pici> SPhcT: run make
<maco> iWolf: could be muted, could be broken driver, could be the sound device hogged by another application
<iWolf> maco: I'm sure it would alert you about a broken driver
<SPhcT> Pici, works
<llcoolhodge> the sound device at the time was hogged by another maco
<maco> iWolf: just searching for "no sound" will get you 50-billion suggestions on ways to fix it and maybe one of them might work
<Manii> Hi, is there a way to make a properly working session with gnome-shell?
<llcoolhodge> i tried watching porn aswell as listening to Cher's believe
<hwilde> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> iWolf: since the driver issue would be specific to your motherboard and sound chip combination... not really
<lekefly> Where do i setup thing to start at startup?
<llcoolhodge> ny computer is sound
<maco> llcoolhodge: keep it family friendly. ie. no porn
<jrib> !startup | llcoolhodge
<ubottu> llcoolhodge: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> lekefly: sorry, that was for you above
<lekefly> Thanks jrib
<SPhcT> Pici, need some time still working...
<llcoolhodge> u wanted to know what happened
<llcoolhodge> so i told u
<llcoolhodge> exactly
<maco> llcoolhodge: cant you just say "a video"?
<nefarious1> how's the new  gamers edition
<maco> llcoolhodge: ok so you had a video program and a music player open?
<llcoolhodge> this is 2010 i saw a 7 year old smoking a cigarette swearing at his mother
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: What computer model are you using
<hwilde> !ops
<llcoolhodge> yes
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<llcoolhodge> and no
<llcoolhodge> i had music player open
<llcoolhodge> and internet
<FloodBot2> llcoolhodge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llcoolhodge> i dont download those videos
<llcoolhodge> i stream them
<llutz> llcoolhodge: that's real-live, not IRC :)
<maco> llcoolhodge: so flash and... what? banshee? rhythmbox? amarok?
<llcoolhodge> rythembox
<hwilde> llcoolhodge, did you reboot?
<llcoolhodge> and sorry for the flooding or whatever
<llcoolhodge> yesh i rebooted
<hwilde> llcoolhodge, did your sound work after reboot
<llcoolhodge> nope
<iWolf> hwilde: No
<hwilde> llcoolhodge, your speakers are broken, try headphones
<Tex_D> anyone know how to convert .STJ in .avi file?
<mculp> anyone point me in the direction of getting my laptop to work in clamshell mode? google'd to no avail
<llcoolhodge> my speakers are a 600 dollar soundsytem
<llcoolhodge> sound system
<SPhcT> Pici, done
<llcoolhodge> they are not broken
<hwilde> mculp, what is clamshell
<Fishscene> coolhodge: A bot automatically responded to the flood. To avoid future complications, try typing as much as you can into one text line.
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: drivers then
<maco> llcoolhodge: did you hear the login sound at boot?
<SPhcT> pici get some erors
<llcoolhodge> no login sound
<maco> iWolf: if it worked before the drivers are fine
<Pici> SPhcT: Can you pastebin them?
<maco> llcoolhodge: unless.... did you by any chance just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<iWolf> maco: Didn't catch that
<llcoolhodge> no
<mculp> hwilde: laptop closed, external monitor on - but I just got it to work, thanks anyway
<gholms> Anyone know who manages Ubuntu's EC2 images?
<maco> llcoolhodge: ok
<llcoolhodge> i hear the sound trying to work
<llcoolhodge> it keeps making muffled scrackles
<maco> llcoolhodge: and youve checked the mixer?
<lekefly> jrib: thing is i wanna add ddclient to startup.. but doesnt seem like its there?
<llcoolhodge> what is a mixer
<maco> you didnt blow the speakers out, did you?
<hwilde> mculp, its under power management
<llcoolhodge> i play xbawks
<pachu> UGLY
<maco> llcoolhodge: the thing with lots of sliders to change all the different volumes
<jrib> lekefly: if you intall ddclient from the repositories, it will automatically be added to startup iirc
<SPhcT> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/369055/
<mculp> yeah just found it hwilde :) thx!
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: External sound system?
<llcoolhodge> no i cant have loud music i live in a military barracks
<llcoolhodge> i will disturb others
<llcoolhodge> external
<pachu> eooooooooo
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Try disconnecting the sound system, and let your built in speakers play
<llcoolhodge> NOW I DONT HAVE A MOUSE
<lekefly> jrib i installed it with sudo bla bla.. does that count? :P
<llcoolhodge> iWolf i understand how to do most things i already troubleshot up to there
<jrib> lekefly: depends on the bla bla
<lekefly> jrib: sudo apt-get install ddclient
<llcoolhodge> trust me first thing i did
<jrib> lekefly: yes, that counts
<lekefly> Woho
<lekefly> Thanks
<hipe> if i just did apt-get install ruby19  where did it go? 'tis not in my path
<iWolf> maco: I'm out on this one
<Danbo19> Hello, could anybody help me solve a problem? Update manager keeps giving me the error "failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net//ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<Pici> SPhcT: you'll need to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`  then run make again
<emghazal> My HP laptop has some extra buttons (mute, volume up/down, play/pause, stop, wireless on/off, etc), they can be changed from System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts (they have names like "XF86AudioMute"). But I can't change the wireless on/off button (it turns bluetooth on/off instead of wifi). When I click an action in Keyboard Shortcuts then press the wireless button, it doesn't get recorded, but all other buttons do. Any ideas?
<llcoolhodge>   hmm
<llcoolhodge> well
<llcoolhodge> that sucks
<FloodBot2> llcoolhodge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iWolf> (NOTICE) Can I have someone attend to llcoolhodge for me please (NOTICE)
<llcoolhodge> i fixed it
<iWolf> llcoolhodge: Congrats, what did you do?
<llcoolhodge> i found the mixer
<llcoolhodge> hahaha
<llcoolhodge> i didnt kno where it was
<danielinho> holaa
<sebsebseb> !es | danielinho
<ubottu> danielinho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SPhcT> Pici, alredy have all new... http://paste.ubuntu.com/369058/
<maco> iWolf[Away]: so ll's issue was simply "i had it muted" alrighty
<pachu> ugly
<SPhcT> Pici, 2 lines befor i did this asmob@Asmob-PC:~/Downloads/gspca$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pachu> sierra re
<Pici> SPhcT: I'm not sure.  sorry :(
<SPhcT> Pici, mm ok thanks for your time..
<manueljordison> anyone near Amherst??
<pachu> tus mulas
<mezquitale> !ot | manueljordison
<ubottu> manueljordison: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pachu> hnfjfjmfj
<manueljordison> alright
<Pici> !es | pachu
<ubottu> pachu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<razla> Hi! Since a week or so, when I turn my volume (alsa) up to 'loud-ish', the whole sound output starts to stutter. I really don't know where to look for errors or how to see what's going on (nothing relevant in dmesg), could anyone point me in the right direction? There is also some noise in the background when playing not so loud music... Using ubuntu-current (desktop) pretty much
<Fishscene> razla: For noise in the background - it sounds like a grounding issue.
<razla> Wow, after hours and hours of research I ask in the channel. And within 1 minute I find out what the problem is (front mic boost not muted). How stupid. Thanks anyway!
<Fishscene> rofl.
<razla> wish I'd have asked days ago ;)
<bambam_> lucky you razla... I have not got my answers
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all
<Myrtti> razla: usual "go talk it out with a teddybear" problem.. :-)
 * razla grins
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm having a problem with VNC... I am trying to set up and access a remote vnc session, but I keep getting the following error: *** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<christof> hello again
<_UsUrPeR_> I am trying to do this through an ssh tunnel
<Myrtti> razla: happens to us all
<pachu> hello
<christof> i have now configured 2 network cards,i am eth1 and my bro eth0.how do i conf other pc to get internet from me?
<NET||abuse> anyone else here use wakoopa?
<pachu> somebody of spain
<bambam_> how do I get internet services working on ubuntu 9.10
<bombel> (Ubuntu 9.10) Can someone help me solving my sound problem? When I launch a game, the sound seems to be ok, but suddenly I start to hear a crackling noise superpositioned with the supposed sound. Sometimes the crackling sound disappears and then comes back after some seconds. Depending on the game this game be better or worse.. What files do I need to show you, in order to let you know more about the my
<razla> Myrtti: hehehe, yep! lucky me :)
<bombel> configs?
<pachu> hi
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: check ipv4_forward (abbreviation, can't remember full name) in /etc/sysctl.conf. ensure it = 1
<jack5463> I'm on ubuntu 9.10 usb, my firefox isn't responding. How do i close it?
<sebsebseb> !es |  pachu
<ubottu> pachu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> jack5463: open a terminal and run pkill firefox
<orudie> can someone recommend a nice program for email campaigns / newsletters
<bambam_> yeah
<emghazal> My HP laptop has some extra buttons (mute, volume up/down, play/pause, stop, wireless on/off, etc), they can be changed from System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts (they have names like "XF86AudioMute"). But I can't change the wireless on/off button (it turns bluetooth on/off instead of wifi). When I click an action in Keyboard Shortcuts then press the wireless button, it doesn't get recorded, but all other buttons do. Any ideas?
<Slart> jack5463: if it still doesn't close try "pkill -9 firefox"
<bambam_> kill -9 pid of firefox
<bombel> Btw, I have no problems with sound while listening to music or movies or anything else but games...
<mezquitale> bombel, that sounds like a bug, you should seriously file a bug report in launchpad or search launchpad for a bug similar to yours
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: after that, do the following as root: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<jack5463> Slart, thanks
<Slart> jack5463: you're welcome
<NET||abuse> bombel, your problem is pulse audio
<krysis> Does anyone know how to verify a package is installed via source?
<bambam_> Slart; can you help on connectivity issues
<mezquitale> bombel, the problem could be related to the game you use and a library, what game are you experiencing this issue with?
<NET||abuse> bombel, i've hit that problem too, i wanted to play a little Glest, but it blows up after about 30 seconds of plyaing the music
<Slart> bambam_: nope.. internet usually works out of the box for me
<Na2Th> \h
<bambam_> damnnn
<christof> _UsUrPeR_>done that
<christof> other pc cant connect to any network
<bambam_> it never worked for me out of box
<bombel> I tried many different games, from deb-games. All of them show the same problem
<christof> is there anything i need to configure on it?
<bambam_> especially with 9.x releases
<bombel> Should I do something with this pulseaudio ?
<panfist_> what do i do if the gnome display preferences window is missing resolution modes that i know my monitor supports?
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: are they on the same subnet? are you providing DHCP? what is the gateway set for ETH0 on your "internal" client computer?
<jrib> !fixres | panfist_
<ubottu> panfist_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<christof> _UsUrPeR_>how do i check that?sorry but i am new to networking
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: also, on client computer, make sure resolv.conf reflects your proper dns server
<googleit> can anyone help with alsa issues
<christof> okay.if i give you remote access to my PC can you fix it?
<googleit> cuz no on is on the alsa channel;
<mezquitale> bombel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345627?comments=all
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: in /etc/network/interfaces, set "gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" where gateway = ETH1 on your server computer
<_UsUrPeR_> ifdown, ifup eth0 on client computer
<_UsUrPeR_> try again
<mezquitale> bombel, you can also try removing pulse audio but that's going to open another tape of worms
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, so nobody in here familiar with IP tunneling vnc/starting VNC server on a remote server?
 * _UsUrPeR_ scans the room
<krysis> anyone know how to verify if i installed a source correctly?
<ikonia> _UsUrPeR_: why don't you ask the real question
<ikonia> krysis: installed a source ?
<krysis> installed from source*
<krysis> libdrm
<hipe> sorry to ask a noob q. but i'm gonna need some help learning how to help myself w/ my new vps acct and 'karmic'.  If i just did 'apt-get install ruby19' where did it go?
<bombel> mezquitale, can i remove temporarily the pulseaudio, just for test purpose ?
<krysis> and others
<christof> its all set to dhcp on both pc.s
<ikonia> krysis: if it built without error - it's built
<mezquitale> usurper, sounds like your config is not correctly set up
<ikonia> hipe: distributed across the file system, binaries in /bin, config /etc - lookup linux fhs for more info
<mezquitale> bombel, nope, once it's uninstalled it's gone for good, you can reinstall it again though and alsa should still work but it'll do funky things if youre on a laptop
<krysis> ikonia: ok thank you, im trying to install a intel driver from intellinuxgraphics.org but im running into difficulties
<christof> _UsUrPeR_>i can give you remote access if you can fix this.please,id be thankfull for the rest of my life
<ikonia> krysis: why ? what's wrong with the intel drive shipped by ubuntu for xorg ?
<ikonia> christof: what's the problem?
<bombel> is pulse audion actually needed? for what ?
<Yaroze> anyone know how to enable TRIM on an intel ssd device with ub 9.10 and ext4 ?
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: ? nono. it's alright. pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces file from your client computer, along with an ifconfig from both client and server.
<christof> i have 2 pc's running karmic.1 has 2 network cards and internet access.other one im trying to get to share internet with first
<krysis> as compared with Sabayan linux, ubuntu driver doesn't render correctly, while using Nexuiz on Sabaya the graphics render correctly but lag (due to hardware limitations) but on ubuntu the driver doesnt render anything right, ceilings and floors missing, guns, characters, etc
<ikonia> Yaroze: hdparm may work
<krysis> ikonia: as compared with Sabayan linux, ubuntu driver doesn't render correctly, while using Nexuiz on Sabaya the graphics render correctly but lag (due to hardware limitations) but on ubuntu the driver doesnt render anything right, ceilings and floors missing, guns, characters, etc
<usuario> arluque
<mezquitale> bombel, it looks like my comment is not entirely correct, you can disable pulse audio although I have never tried it:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<ikonia> krysis: how have you verified xorg is using the intel driver ?
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, well I have installed X11vnc on the remote server I would like to connect to. I have access to the server via SSH, and I would like to start x11vnc server on the remote computer, and access a desktop session remotely.
<hipe> ikonia: ah thanks.  that's where i thought it would go but it was not in my path after that install. apparently i needed 'ruby' too.  ;) got it thx
<llutz> _UsUrPeR_:asuming vncserver runs at host:5901 "ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -f -N -l user host"  "vncclient localhost:5901"
<krysis> ikonia: the new one i compiled? im not sure how to verify this
<_UsUrPeR_> llutz: lemme try that. thank you
<ikonia> krysis: no - how do you know the driver that is not working as you expect is the intel one ?
<ZykoticK9> bombel, don't know if it will work - but worth a try --- to disable Pulse for testing try using "pasuspender $NAME_OF_APPLICATION"
<bombel> gonna try all that now
<christof> _UsUrPeR_>the PC that got internet says im connected to both networks,but the other one isnt finding anything
<krysis> intel just recently released public open source drivers, im quite certain ubuntu hasn't integrated them yet, so im trying to compile from scratch. whatever graphics im using with ubuntu isn't working right, if its not intel then im not sure how to install the ubuntu intel graphics if it hasn't been posted in the restricted hardware section ikonia
<christof> auto lo
<christof> iface lo inet loopback (/etc/network/interfaces)
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: pastebin ifconfig of both your server, your client, and /etc/network/interfaces
<_UsUrPeR_> don't put all that in here. it'll probably get you kicked...
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: http://pastebin.com
<christof> ty
<ikonia> krysis: I'll ask again - how do you know you're using an "intel" driver (the one that's causing you a problem) the intel drivers ARE open source so they are already intergrated into ubuntu, and they won't show up in the restricted drivers tool because they are open source - not restricted
<krysis> well I assume im not using them because the graphics aren't being generated correctly ikonia, and in past Ubuntu version i had to take my card out of Blacklist to use compiz
<amirite> hey, I'm a total noob to ubuntu but not to linux -- how do I search available packages with apt-get?
<jrib> !apt | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<christof> hmm,what is pastebin
<llutz> amirite: apt-cache search
<ikonia> krysis: not all intel cards are fully functional, but that said most should work fine. What video card do you actually have
<hobokie> Hi - I download Ubuntu from here - (http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download) - When I finished installing I had over 200 updates to download and install - I would like know if there is a site I can go to that has the most current version ? ? ?
<rotmor> hi, what does this sed command exactly do: http://pastebin.com/m12c26eae ?
<amirite> thanks llutz
<ikonia> hobokie: that is the most current version
<krysis> ikonia: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller   but if all intel graphics arent right then why does Sabayan linux work flawlessly with my card?
<ikonia> krysis: maybe because you're not using the intel driver included in xorg, you're using one of the 3 that will work
<hobokie> ikonia: So it's just install and do updates ?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<tennessean> hobokie: it basically does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for you as update-manager
<ikonia> hobokie: yup
<daftykins> rotmor: swaps the localhost IP 127.0.0.1 with nothing, then i'm not sure what the 'g' does.
<Danbo19> Hello, I am trying to sync my ipod nano using itunes in virtualbox. I have sucsessfully set up windows in virtualbox, my question is: where do I put my music so I can access it in the virtual machine?
<krysis> so how can i edit xorg in 9.10 as the xorg.conf is gone?
<ikonia> krysis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is gone, but you can put one there to hard code options, it's not there as it's supposed to be dynamic, but it doesn't always get it right
<actionparsnip> Danbo19: the latest wine and latest itunes work together enough to transfer somgs
<Trek> ikonia, is an op around in #ubuntu-ops at all?
<llutz> rotmor: deletes all 127.0.0.1 from that file
<jamesd_> Danbo19, you can setup a share in virtualbox or use samba on ubuntu
<ikonia> Trek: sure, one moment
<hobokie> ikonia: Ok - No biggie have very fast connection anyway - Just like life simple as possible :)
<rotmor> llutz: thanks
<Danbo19> really? I was unaware itunes works in wine now
<Danbo19> that sound easier than virtualbox
<rotmor> daftykins: thanks too
<actionparsnip> Danbo: if you wanna use virtualbox to use itunes you should ask in ##windows as itunes isn't supported here
<daftykins> rotmor: np :)
<hobokie> ikonia: By the way Thank You
<panfist_> is it possible to, using apt or dpkg on an offline host, to select some packages for download and make a list of all those packges and dependencies,
<Danbo19> oh, okay well thanks
<panfist_> then to download all the packages on taht list and provide them to the offline host?
<krysis> ikonia: ok i see, but i don't know what driver i am using currently, nor do i know how to edit the xorg.conf to switch the driver
<ZykoticK9> panfist_, look into apt-on-cd
<_UsUrPeR_> christof: pastebin is a web site where you can copy-paste lots of information for other people to look at. You submit all the stuff I asked you to give me, and give me the link to the site
<mezquitale> Danbo19, I dont know how the access is done with iTunes meaning I dont know where the data needs to be stored but if you have files in your ubuntu hard drive then you can access it in your virtual machine, install guest additions first though
<panfist_> ok
<actionparsnip> Danbo19: check the appdb dude, silver rating now (I don't use apple's garbage so haven't personally tested)
<ikonia> krysis: set the driver to "intel", look at an example xorg and take the video device section as an example
<krysis> ikonia:  if i take a look at xorg.conf from sabayan could i potentiall find out what to edit for my driver to work? or does xorg depend on distro?
<christof> thank you
<Danbo19> appdb?
<actionparsnip> !appdb | danbo19
<ubottu> danbo19: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ikonia> krysis: that would be a fine example
<protojay> type /nick encoded to do something amazing!
<krysis> ikonia: ok thank you, i'll look into it
<ikonia> krysis: more so if sabayan is working
<ikonia> protojay: why ? what has that got do to with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> krysis: shout if you have a problem
<Danbo19> thanks for the help
<mezquitale> Danbo19, is your device being detected in the virtual machine?
<krysis> ikonia: yeah as far as i can tell whatever sabayan is using is running alot better than the ubuntu driver, i'll take a gander and report back if your still on
<roof> hi all
<Trek> anyone need help today?
<Trek> !hi | roof
<ubottu> roof: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mezquitale> Trek, why yes, I am trying to figure out how to encrypt a secondary drive in my laptop
<roof> who can help me ? i need some healp in FreeBSD
<ikonia> roof: the guys in #freebsd can
<emghazal> My HP laptop has some extra buttons (mute, volume up/down, play/pause, stop, wireless on/off, etc), they can be changed from System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts (they have names like "XF86AudioMute"). But I can't change the wireless on/off button (it turns bluetooth on/off instead of wifi). When I click an action in Keyboard Shortcuts then press the wireless button, it doesn't get recorded, but all other buttons do. Any ideas?
<roof> thx
<actionparsnip> Roof: bsd isn't supported here
<roof> #freebsd
<roof> ??
<Myrtti> mezquitale: cryptsetup is nice
<roof> i can;t
<ikonia> roof: it's a channel, type /join #freebsd
<Trek> roof: /join #freebsd
<actionparsnip> !shortcut | emghazal
<ubottu> emghazal: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<roof> thx
<ionut> hi all.does anyone can tell me how can i create a script for ubuntu 9.10 that makes the updates automatically ?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Where can I get a Webkit 1.1.20 package for Ubuntu Karmic?
<Trek> ionut, the updates require admin password, and auto-update anyways, so why do you need a script?
<Davedan> how can I check if my server is swapping?
<ikonia> !info webkit
<ubottu> Package webkit does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> Davedan: swapon -s
<roof> u... i don't have invite in this #freebsd chenal*
<jellow> ionut: add a script with sudo apt-get update && upgrade to /etc/cron.daily/
<Trek> roof, one sec
<actionparsnip> Ionut: make the script then cron the script to run when you wish (as root)
<ikonia> roof: ##freebsd
<bombel> argh.... i lost the sound at all
<ionut> yes
<mneptok> ionut: create a root cronjob that runs apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<ionut> actionparsnip: but how can i create that script
<emghazal> actionparsnip: Thanks, I'll try that
<roof> ok i wait
<ionut> mneptok: i have no idea of how can i create that script
<ikonia> roof: no - please join ##freebsd
<actionparsnip> Ionut: its a text file with the top line: #!/bin/bash
<roof> oh ok many thx
<ikonia> ionut: read the script that mneptok has suggested
<shacky> ubuntu-fr
<macman_> question .. just installed 9.10 right and now i get a grub error
<Trek> roof: it won't work
<actionparsnip> Ionut: then the rest are just commands like you type in terminal
<macman_> i did a grub find /boot/grub/stage1
<Trek> roof: you'll need to register your nick first.  i just spoke to them
<macman_> file not found .. what am i doing wrong ?
<ionut> ikonia: what script ????
<mneptok> ionut: there are tons of tutorials on the web about how to create shell scripts. take some time and read through a few.
<ikonia> ubottu: you have to write it,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> oops
<actionparsnip> Macman_: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<macman_> yea
<ionut> mneptok: thx ,i'll do that
<roof> ho ok.. how i can do this? (register my nick)
<mezquitale> Myrtti, will I have to manually mount the encrypted drive with cryptsetup?
<Trek> !register | roof
<ikonia> !register | roof
<ubottu> roof: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<macman_> do grub .. type in find /boot/grub/stage1 .. it didn't find it actionparsnip
<actionparsnip> !register | roof
<mneptok> ionut: you are automating complex functionality. just asking someone in an IRC channel how to do it is probably a Bad Idea. this is a case where you want to really understand what you're doing.
<Davedan> ikonia: swapon -s says that 524428 is used out of 1048568
<ikonia> Davedan: so that's what's used
<roof> !register | roof
<ubottu> roof, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Macman_: that's all I can advise. I have never had a grub issue
<roof> i see
<Myrtti> mezquitale: works well with fstab. i use it to encrypt my whole system with luks
<ionut> mneptok: i wasn't asking the script, but just some ideas,any way.thx for all the help
<Samuel-NotAFK> Where can I get a Webkit 1.1.20 package for Ubuntu Karmic?
<bombel> Is there any possibility to have default configurations for sound ?
<mneptok> Samuel-NotAFK: the webkit team has a PPA on Launchpad
<actionparsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: websearch for ppa search
<Samuel-NotAFK> mneptok: I don't think they offer a 1.1.20 package.
<actionparsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: the top result will let you seach the launchpad ppas
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<DavidJHeinrich> I rebooted my computer using the latest LiveCD for Linux (10.04 Liquid LTS) to test recording with my onboard audio...it does not work. Should I report a bug in that driver? how?
<roof> why i can't register.. i type all what you say but nothing dont heapen
<ikonia> roof: join #freenode and ask for help
<Pici> DavidJHeinrich : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Andre_Re> hey, i want to use stereo mix as input in mumble
<Andre_Re> how does that work?
<Samuel-NotAFK> actionparsnip mneptok: The latest I can fin is 1.1.19
<PeterT> Do you recommend the CD installation of Ubuntu inside of Windows??
<Samuel-NotAFK> s/fin/find/
<Bigshot> after installing "new fonts" I only see "rectangle blocks" instead of "alphabetical characters" in "gdm" what should i do?
<mezquitale> Andre_Re, use jack
<ikonia> PeterT: personally no,
<Andre_Re> i only get my microphone sound into
<PeterT> ikonia: What would happen?
<Bigshot> after installing "new fonts" I only see "rectangle blocks" instead of "alphabetical characters" in "gdm" what should i do? how can i fix this fonts problem?
<Andre_Re> mezquitale: what? sorry, i don't use linux very often
<actionparsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: then you will need to compile or contact a ppa maintainer to see if they will do it for you
<net> hello
<mezquitale> Andre_Re, ok go ask in #ubuntustudio
<Andre_Re> thx
<DavidJHeinrich> Pici: my onboard audio doesn't work in 9.04, I was told to boot using Lucid LiveCD and report bug if still there
<actionparsnip> Samuel-NotAFK: or see if you can find a deb file sitting someplace
<ikonia> PeterT: I don't rate the technology/how it does it, a real install is works
<PeterT> ok
<Pici> maco: Which package should DavidJHeinrich file a bug against if his audio does not work in Lucid as well?
<maco> Pici: linux
<PeterT> It seems that my screen turns black and does nothing when I try to install Ubuntu from a CD Boot, ikonia, that's why I'm asking
<maco> Pici: alsa doesnt recognize his sound card at all
<ikonia> PeterT: what video card do you use ?
<net> ss
<maco> Pici: and alsa is in the kernel
<Pici> DavidJHeinrich: Run ubuntu-bug linux and describe your problem.
<zwakikushtia> i need a information
<PeterT> I'm not sure, ikonia
<PeterT> I will look
<PeterT> How do I check that on Windows, ikonia?
<Bigshot> after installing "new fonts" I only see "rectangle blocks" instead of "alphabetical characters" in "gdm" what should i do? how can i fix this fonts problem?
<ikonia> PeterT: join ##windows and ask for help
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: "sound card not recognized by alsa" should be the basic description
<zwakikushtia> i wana vedio and voice @ ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> maco: Thanks.  Brain not worky today.
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: skype
<krysis> ikonia: hey its me again, im in sabayan and heres the xorg.conf for it, can you tell me if its something that isn't available on ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/d715d7ad
<actionparsnip> zwakikushtia: amsn and pidgin too
<DavidJHeinrich> maco, but it does work...I get output...I can hear input feedback, but it doesn't record input from headset mic
<ivansmo> please can anyone help me on install codec pack for watching movies
<VCoolio> for gtk-themers: how to theme the buttons at the end of a scrolling menu, like for choosing filetypes in 'save as' dialogs?
<zwakikushtia> but douse it work with ym and gtalk
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: bah youre the other person, sorry :P i told two people to file bugs on linux today
<ikonia> krysis: line 25-37 is the key lines
<actionparsnip> Ivansmo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ikonia> !code > ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo, please see my private message
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: then itd just be that your mic doesn't work and you need a quirk but dont know which
<Ox0000> How to install a package with all of its dependencies to be automatically installed with one single apt-get command?
<actionparsnip> Ivansmo: also add the medibuntu ppa and install codecs there
<krysis> ikonia: yeah i figured, are those lines dependencies available in ubuntu or do i have to install something for them to work?
<ikonia> Ox0000: it auto does that for you
<DavidJHeinrich> maco: I was here earlier and was told it was a driver issue if I played with ALSA stuff, can hear feedback from talking into mic, but still can't record
<ikonia> krysis: they should be fine
<Bigshot> ikonia, buddy can you tell me how to fix my fonts problem?
<VCoolio> ikonia: there is also a switch to install recommended packages too, what was that again
<krysis> ikonia: thank you! i'll go ahead and edit my xorg.conf in ubuntu and see how that goes
<PeterT> ikonia: Are you still there?
<ikonia> Bigshot: no idea if you, tell me the problem, maybe
<PeterT> ikonia: ATI Radeon HD4350
<actionparsnip> !fonts | bigshot
<ubottu> bigshot: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zwakikushtia> i need heelp
<ivansmo> <actionparsnip> what that means medibuntu ppa
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: ok so just say that. you've got an analog audio feedback loop so it appears to record, but really it doesn't
<ikonia> PeterT: ok, some ati cards do cause the installer problem, have you looked at the alternative install cd on ubuntu.com
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: ask a question then
<DavidJHeinrich> maco: ok, thanks
<zwakikushtia> i wold like to use yahoo massenger and gtalk with vedio chat
<actionparsnip> !medibuntu | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<PeterT> ikonia: No, could you link me?
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: that doesn't work/not supported in ubunt
<zwakikushtia> whats the soluation??
<ikonia> PeterT: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a server that will respond to ping?
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: don't use yahoo on linux
<ikonia> wasutton3: google.com
<jellow> wasutton3: google?
<PeterT> ikonia: That's just the cd image
<zwakikushtia> whynot
<ikonia> PeterT: no it's not, read the text on the internet
<ikonia> PeterT: on the page sorry
<ivansmo> Now I installing codecs, how should I install medibuntu app?
<DavidJHeinrich> arg, how do I get Shiretoko (FF 3.5) to be the web-browser that apps open links in? since I removed Firefox 3.0, links in other apps aren't opening up browser
<ikonia> ivansmo: you shouldn't need to
<wasutton3> ikonia , jellow: i get the following form that "From Serverbox (192.168.1.100) icmp_seq=1 Destination Port Unreachable"
<actionparsnip> zwakikushtia: ikonia: gyache?
<zwakikushtia> waht???
<PeterT> ok
<ikonia> wasutton3: so you can't ping that host
<ikonia> actionparsnip: that doesn't support video
<wasutton3> iknonia: correct. but the computer is online
<actionparsnip> Wasuttin3: www.google.com will respond
<ivansmo> OK thanks ikonia & actionparnship
<VCoolio> Ox0000: apt-get --install-recommends <blah>  will get you recommended packages too
<ikonia> wasutton3: probabnly firewalls or routing
<wasutton3> ikonia: alright
<zwakikushtia> wine is not working in ubuntu
<zwakikushtia> what is the process to run it
<ikonia> !wine | zwakikushtia
<ubottu> zwakikushtia: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Davedan> free shows me that I only have free 30MB memory out of 512MB. but top shows me that I have one process with 66% memory and the rest only 1%
<jellow> zwakikushtia: wine
<ikonia> Davedan: system cache allocation probably
<zwakikushtia> yes i knopw
<zwakikushtia> know
<Davedan> ikonia: what does it means?
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: ok - that's how you do it then
<actionparsnip> Davidheinrich: mv /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox_old; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know how to make Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko) the default browser for apps?
<zwakikushtia> but its not working
<ikonia> Davedan: it means it's using ram to cache the file system
<actionparsnip> Ikonia: bah :(
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: whats the problem, as "not working" doesn't tell us antything
<Davedan> ikonia: my SSH is not responding and support said that it might be because of swapping
<ikonia> actionparsnip: ?
<wasutton3> yep that was it, thanks all
<jellow> zwakikushtia: how is not working ?
<ikonia> Davedan: VERY doubtful
<Davedan> ikonia: is there a way to verify why SSH is not working?
<actionparsnip> Ikonia: thought it did
<VCoolio> DavidJHeinrich: set it to be your default browser in system > prefs > preferred apps
<Davedan> ikonia: what can cause it?
<ikonia> actionparsnip: ahh
<Davedan> ikonia: Jabber server and nginx works
<ikonia> Davedan: ssh not running is the most common problem, or a firewall
<actionparsnip> Davedan: telnet to the socket
<zwakikushtia> in wine no program is installed
<ikonia> Davedan: ssh localhost will test it
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: then install programs
<Davedan> actionparsnip: what do you mean?
<zwakikushtia> how kan i install a progam in wine???
<ikonia> zwakikushtia: read the links you where sent
<ivansmo> NOW installing fonts :D
<zwakikushtia> where
<actionparsnip> Davedan: telnet can connect to any socket. A socket is an ip + port number
<blakkheim> zwakikushtia: /join #winehq
<ikonia> !wine | zwakikushtia
<ivansmo> One more question please
<Davedan> ikonia: ssh localhost from the ajax console works
<ivansmo> I cant hear sound, my sound card has been installed and system seeas her but no sound at all
<Davedan> ikonia: what does it tells me?
<actionparsnip> Davedan: if you are on the ssh server, connect to localhost as you were told earlier. If it connects then you know the service is ok
<DavidJHeinrich> VCoolio: Thank you
<Davedan> actionparsnip: it does connect to localhost
<klappi>  #php
<klappi> sorry
<actionparsnip> Davedan: then ping from client to server
<lifestream> Is there a program that I can just dump my entire music folder to it, and it will go through it and give it the right names, album pic, etc... wihtout interaction? because my library is huge and i have to do the dishes ;p
<Davedan> actionparsnip: ping works
<zwakikushtia> nobody is there
<Davedan> actionparsnip: can I ping to the ssh port?
<actionparsnip> Davedan: are you connecting to a system behind a router?
<Davedan> actionparsnip: I'm connecting to a vps
<actionparsnip> Davedan: no,ping is only ip based
<erUSUL> lifestream: easytag?
<Davedan> actionparsnip: my local machine is behind a router but it didn't cause truble before
<zwakikushtia> What is VPN???
<ZykoticK9> Davedan, you can't "ping" a port but you can use "telnet" to test a port
<Davedan> ZykoticK9: what is the command?
<actionparsnip> Davedan: telnet to the ip on port 22 unless you changed the ssh port
<Davedan> ZykoticK9: will it tell me if the firewall closed it? I was able to connect few days ago and didn't change anything since
<BitWraith> what program provides the network manager in the tray on Xubuntu?
<Davedan> ok. trying
<lifestream> erUSUL,  yeah, I've tried easytag, but it seems i have to babysit it.    it doesn't do anything unless i click here here and there for each single file
<Myrtti> BitWraith: networkmanager
<zwakikushtia> www.lawinbd.blogspot.com
<actionparsnip> Bitwraith: you can use wivd in any DE
<Davedan> actionparsnip: can't telnet to ssh port. it just hangs
<Bigshot> yo i can't freakin change the "rectangles" that i see in gdm how can i bring it back to normal?
<Bigshot> instead of fonts
<Bigshot> very irritating
<jokehead> will all wireless mice work on ubuntu?
<Hilikus> how do i create a directory that belongs to a different user than the one creating it?
<coz_> Bigshot,  rectangles?
<actionparsnip> Hilikus: use chown after making it
<Trek> jokehead: i haven't yet seen one that doesnt work on Ubuntu
<Hilikus> if i sudo it the owner is root, eventhough the parent directory is owned by backup
<Bigshot> coz_, i see rectangles instead of alphabetsz
<Trek> unless its bluetooth
<erUSUL> Hilikus: create it then change owner
<SPhcT> how to delete unwanted files from terminal?
<coz_> Bigshot,   this is at log on?
<Bigshot> yes
<`mOOse`> which is preferrable? jdkjre or the one direct from sun?
<jokehead> Trek, are you one of the experts?
<coz_> Bigshot,  mm   which video card are you r unning
<Bigshot> radeon 3200 hd
<benwa-ktm_> hi, i just installed ubuntu  9.04 on a power pc, but my user is not on the sudoers file. I can't do anything. Any idea?
<actionparsnip> Sphct: rm is the command
<amirite> normally i use a package called mktorrent to make my torrent metafiles in gentoo but i don't see that package when i use apt-cache search, what should I do?
<Hilikus> ii know that one, there's no way to do it automatically in one command? sometimes i forget to chown it
<Trek> jokehead: i've got 7 completely different brands of wireless mice on 7  different computers running the same version of Ubuntu
<Trek> jokehead: if that makes me an issue on that topic, then good for me.
<Bigshot> coz_, any ideas that would fix this?
<coz_> Bigshot,  mm I know too little about ati   to check on the driver installation but y ou could talk with soreau  about this
<actionparsnip> Hilikus: check: m.an mkdir
<Andre_Re> hey, some sound eperts here?
<erUSUL> Hilikus: mkdir folder/ && chown $USER folder/
<uzi__> how can i make sans font point some other font?
<coz_> Bigshot,  I am also checking so h old on
<Bigshot> coz_, this isn't video card problem
<zilkomaa> Would someone be so nice and tell me couple useful irssi scripts?
<blakkheim> zeltak: /join #irssi
<Andre_Re> which input must i select in mumble to record the output of the spekers instead of the microphone
<daftykins> zilkomaa: i like nichcolor.pl :>
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, and how to delete unwanted directory what i made at /home
<blakkheim> zilkomaa: tab name error
<Bigshot> i installed and changed the fonts to newly installed therefore everything changed
<daftykins> er nickcolor.pl
<mezquitale> benwa-ktm_, reintall, if your user is not in the sudoers file in a fresh install that sounds like a really bad bug
<uzi__> how can i make sans to point to some other font?
<Trek> zilkomaa: /join #irssi
<zilkomaa> Thank you
<coz_> Bigshot,  did you regenerate the font cache?
<zilkomaa> Trek: cant wrote a thing in there
<actionparsnip> Sphict: rmdir folder or rm -rf folder
<benwa-ktm_> mezquitale, yes, i am afraid it's the best thing to do.
<Bigshot> yes coz_
<panfist_> i'm using karmic 9.10 32bit with an older generation intel graphics (82845G/GL Brookdale-G) and it's not detecting any resolution mode above 800x600, even if i try to set it explicitly with xrandr
<Bigshot> fc-cache
<Trek> hold on zilkomaa
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, how delete x... here is path... /home/asmob/x
<coz_> Bigshot,  ok did you also try to change the gdm theme
<mezquitale> benwa-ktm_, you could search through launcpad first though and maybe post a bug report, I bet a lot of the developers would want to see what happened on your machine
<Bigshot> coz_, yes but later not before it happened
<actionparsnip> Sphct: rm -rf /home/asmob/x
<emghazal> I have an update on my problem. I'll post it again then the update: My HP laptop has some extra buttons (mute, volume up/down, play/pause, stop, wireless on/off, etc), they can be changed from System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts (they have names like "XF86AudioMute"). But I can't change the wireless on/off button (it turns bluetooth on/off instead of wifi). When I click an action in Keyboard Shortcuts then press the wireless button, it doesn't get rec
<jokehead> thanks Trek, ill need a couple of more opinions on this issue to be sure
<emghazal> orded, but all other buttons do.
<benwa-ktm_> mezquitale, even on a ppc?
<coz_> Bigshot,  but the "main
<roof89> hi all .can you please sand me invite to ##freebsd channel
<Trek> zilkomaa: you need to register your nickname first
<jokehead> does anybody know if all wireless mice work on ubuntu?
<coz_> Bigshot,   but the "main" accoutn is ok?
<Trek> !register > zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa, please see my private message
<koichirose> hi, how do I scan a directory for files different from a given extension? for example, scan /media/data for NON mp3 files
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, big ty for your help
<actionparsnip> !hcl | jokehead
<mezquitale> ben_, what's a ppc???
<ubottu> jokehead: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<actionparsnip> Sphct: np man
<Bigshot> coz_, everything else is fine just the logon scree is f'ed up with rectangles
<jrib> koichirose: you may use « find »
<uzi__> how to make sans point to some other font?
<eamon> what is this chat area for exactly?
<jrib> eamon: ubuntu support
<roof89> hi all .can you please sand me invite to ##freebsd channel
<emghazal> I tried Keytouch, it seems that all the extra buttons are on /dev/event5 except that wireless button, which is on none of the event*. Does that mean I can't change it?
<actionparsnip> |ot | eamon
<koichirose> jrib, I tried to read the 'find' man page, but couldn't find anything useful for the purpose
<actionparsnip> !ot | eamon
<jrib> koichirose: search for "not"
<ubottu> eamon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eamon> where can i just chat what channel should i join?
<jrib> koichirose: and "-iname"
<coz_> Bigshot,  ok try these commands in order.... sudo dpkg-reconfigure libcairo2 libpango1.0-common     sudo fc-cache -fs       sudo update-pangox-aliases    then restart GDM or restart x properly  see if that helps
<`mOOse`> just chat about what? the weather? vodka? your new car?
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, do yo now how get webcam to work?
<eamon> a new car
<mezquitale> eamon, ubuntu support
<`mOOse`> I recommend efnet
<Bigshot> coz_, now i changed to xfce instead of gnome
<eamon> ok thanks bye
<roof89> why i con't to join to #freebsd ?
<Bigshot> but still the problem persists
<actionparsnip> Sphct: run: lsusb
<actionparsnip> Sphct: use the id to find guides online
<`mOOse`> roof89, is your nick registered?
<coz_> Bigshot,  ok go back to gnome and run those commands if the log on is still scrambled
<roof89> iep
<Bigshot> coz_,  i removed gnome already!
<coz_> Bigshot,  oh ok they should still work in xfce
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, is it posable that any of drivers not working for my pc?
<mezquitale> `mOOse`, have you ever encrypted a hard drive?  I want to encrypt a secondary hard drive
<`mOOse`> roof89, I just joined and parted - I don't know
<`mOOse`> mezquitale, no I haven't - sorry
<Trek> !register > rof89
<actionparsnip> Sphct: use the hardware you suspect is not working
<Trek> !register > roof89
<ubottu> roof89, please see my private message
<Trek> roof89, you need to register to get to ##freebsd
<jrib> koichirose: if you used zsh,  you could do something like **/^*.mp3(.)   :)
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, i had wierd things today almost 4h trying to get webcam work but i cant..
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, noone can..
<BitWraith> I don't know what happened to my network manager before... but I cold rebooted to fix something else and it seems to be working now. :-)
<actionparsnip> Sphct: took me an hour to get sound working in vista here
<koichirose> jrib, got it: -type f -not -iname "*.mp3"
<ubuntu> 1
<`mOOse`> BitWraith, we like those :)
<jrib> koichirose: yes
<ubuntu> test
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, :D
<guntbert> ubuntu: we hear you -  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<BitWraith> I know, you hsould never have to reboot linux... but this machine has a wireless switch on it that is a bit flakey in linux and I thought a cold reboot would help to reset it to a usable state
<actionparsnip> Sphct: works out of the box in all linuxes I tried
<GreenDance> Hi, I'm stuck, I'm trying to use the "Make Startup Disk" but the option to "Make" is ghosted, http://i45.tinypic.com/sz7hqo.jpg
<panfist_> i'm using karmic 9.10 32bit with an older generation intel graphics (82845G/GL Brookdale-G) and it's not detecting any resolution mode above 800x600, even if i try to set it explicitly with xrandr. a lot of google results about the problem are from the year 2007 so i'm not sure if those are safe to try
<actionparsnip> Sphct: websearch the id. You'll find guides
<ubuntu> hello, sorry, but I'm testing LiveCD only :)
<actionparsnip> Greendance: run the app using gksudo
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, i find a way but get lot of errors..
<actionparsnip> Ubuntu: no bad thing
<ubuntu> how can I change my username here...?
<SPhcT> and i dont now if it realy works
<guntbert> ubuntu: this is the ubuntu support channel - please test somewhere else
<actionparsnip> !nick | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<GreenDance> actionparsnip, how would I do that?
<amirite> how do I check what version a package is using apt-cache search
<Bigshot> it didn't help
<actionparsnip> Greendance: run alacarte to see what the command is then press alt+f2 and type: gksudo command
<jrib> amirite: did you read the link I had ubottu give you before?
<aropupu> amirite: apt-cache show packagename
<actionparsnip> Amirite: apt-cache policy name
<PeterT> Hello?
<ubuntu> I don't understand all your sentences because my english... I'm from Poland...
<actionparsnip> !hi | petert
<ubottu> petert: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PeterT> I'm assuming that the Ubuntu Windows Installer is uninstallable?
<actionparsnip> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<GreenDance> actionparsnip,
<Hilikus> what about files? is it possible to have a file be owned by the same person that owns the folder where it resides or it will always be owned by the person who creates it?
<Soyo> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu> szczerze mowiac jestem pierwszy raz na jakimkolwiek kanale IRC (mimo swoich 40 lat zycia) i nie za bardzo wiem jak sie tutaj poruszac...
<amirite> how do I get mktorrent?
<SPhcT> actionparsnip, Genesys webcam 05e3:0503 here it is and all i can find in google: problem not working etc..
<amirite> I don't see it in apt
<erUSUL> Hilikus: set the sguid bit in the folder ( g+s ) iirc
<alexander_kudrin> You forgot Poland )))
<Soyo> ./join #ubuntu-pl
<actionparsnip> Sphct: that's all I cam suggest dude. Try logging a bug with it
<DavidJHeinrich> alrighty all, since my onboard sound card doesn't seem to be working for mic-in, will a small simple USB SC work better than an in-the-case PCI sound card? i.e., USB linux SC (I just use headphones right now): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829111004
<ubuntu> ./join #ubuntu-pl
<amirite> how do I get mktorrent? I don't see it in apt but I use it in gentoo
<ubuntu> :(
<Soyo> niet .
<PeterT> hey guys, what does "installation size" mean on the Windows Installer for Ubuntu?
<andreeeee> Hy all, i need to rend permanent boot option "acpi=off" from livecd, how can i do it? Ty
<actionparsnip> Amirite: websearch for: ppa search
<mezquitale> DavidJHeinrich, have you tried installing "gnome-alsamixer" and enabling the mic?
<amirite> thanks action
<daftykins> PeterT: possibly how big you want the virtual hard disk to be
<actionparsnip> Amirite: the top result will allow you to search for a ppa with one on
<PeterT> daftykins: I have an entire harddisk dedicated for Linux, what then?
<shane2peru> Does anyone know how to get the terminal to sound an audible alarm when a job is done?
<amirite> I found the ppa, but how do I install a ppa
<daftykins> PeterT: you'd want to boot from CD and install like that, not use WUBI then.
<DavidJHeinrich> do simple USB plug & play Sound Cards work better than PCI-E sound cards?
<actionparsnip> Shane2peru: you could tell it to run a sound player playon a sound of some sort
<jrib> shane2peru: command1; command2ThatPlaysSound?
<Bigshot> i see "rectangles" instead of fonts  in "logon" screen i am using xfce -- this happened after i installed new fonts and changed the default fonts!!!
<PeterT> daftykins: It doesn't seem to work like then
<actionparsnip> Shane2peru: command1; command2; mplayer sound.mp3
<shane2peru> actionparsnip, jrib, ok that was my thought too, is there a simple command to play a bell?  or do I need to script that out
<jrib> shane2peru: see echo's man page
<amirite> action, the instructions on installing ppa give gui instructions
<amirite> i'm on a shell
<actionparsnip> Bigshot: try changing the font
<amirite> what should i look for in etc
<DavidJHeinrich> mezquitale, I have GNOME ALSA mixer, turned on the mic & mic boost...I hear feedback when I type or talk; so the mic pics it up and it goes to the headphones. But I still can't record
<shane2peru> jrib, ok, I will check that out, thanks
<Bigshot> actionparsnip, how?
<jrib> shane2peru: echo -e '\a' apparently
<actionparsnip> Amirite: use a web browser to follow, you can use lynx or use a different system
<josh0x0> hey guys.  I just replaced a nvidia gfx card with an ATI.  I did a remove of the nvidia drivers with apt-get remove --purge nvidia* but the kernel is still trying to load it.  how can I safely remove it and tell it to load my ATI graphic driver?
<amirite> no, i mean i want to install this ppa
<amirite> wtf do i do
<emghazal> !bot > emghazal
<ubottu> emghazal, please see my private message
<daftykins> josh0x0: modprobe -r nvidia
<`mOOse`> anybody running firefox 3.6 on their boxes?
<actionparsnip> Bigshot: it will be in preferences someplace
<jrib> !ppa | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<amirite> the instructions on this page tell me to use some gui bullshit https://launchpad.net/~dcecchin/+archive/ppa
<amirite> i'm not a gui user
<jrib> amirite: erm, never mind ubottu's link
<actionparsnip> `mOOse`: god no
<josh0x0> daftykins: odd.  says it was not found but I still got an error on bootup that it couldn't find the driver "nvidia"
<boourns> `mOOse`, i switched from firefox 3.6 to chrome... its much faster, for me at least
<jrib> amirite: please watch the language though
<zilkomaa> Hey! I updated firefox 3.5  to 3.62 and now i have firefox/namoroka combo thing is that a bad thing?
<shane2peru> jrib, hmm, didn't work, I can just script it out so I have a simple bell command or something, thanks
<actionparsnip> Amirite: ppa can be added at cli
<zilkomaa> I want that firefox 3.62 only
<amirite> right, how?
<jrib> shane2peru: you've probably muted your terminal
<`mOOse`> 3.6 is really hosed....I think I'll wait for 3.7
<daftykins> josh0x0: that'll be because your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is still configured to use it then. backup the file and look up how-to's on setting xorg.conf to be configured for ATI
<ZykoticK9> amirite, are you using karmic?  if so you can use "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dcecchin/ppa"
<actionparsnip> Zilkomaa: if that's its codename then yes
<`mOOse`> chrome is nice and fast but I gotta have my addons
<amirite> i'll try that zyko
<boourns> they have them now - and its basically like greasemonkey is built in which is awesome
<actionparsnip> `moose`: add the mozilla ppa and you can have it today
<Bigshot> actionparsnip, i don't see anysetting for fonts
<shane2peru> jrib, I don't think I did, I'm using Ubuntu, I think K has this in konsole a way to have a bell sound after a job
<shane2peru> jrib, maybe I did, but I certainly don't think I did.
<amirite> fuck it, i'll just download the source and compile
<kermit> how can i tell when packages have been used last so i know what i can delete?
<amirite> ubuntu is stupid
<actionparsnip> Bigshot: that's all I can suggest. I keep the logon screen stock
<jrib> shane2peru: it's probably muted by default
<actionparsnip> !ohmy | amirite
<ubottu> amirite: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<`mOOse`> actionparsnip...I'm hesitant...I put it on my suse kde install and the first thing it did was break about 5 of my well-used addons, then it seems to like to lock up for no apparent reason occasionally - I'll wait
<shane2peru> jrib, ahh, that is probably more likely, no big deal, I can script it faster than figure out how to unmute my terminal. :)
<actionparsnip> `moose`: your call. Chromium daily here
<`mOOse`> I'll just stay at 3.5.7 for the time being - there's really nothing wrong with it for me
<RS-232> Hi
<`mOOse`> actionparsnip, yea, it's an addon thing really
<guntbert> !hi | RS-232
<ubottu> RS-232: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<RS-232> How can I set a BETWEEN DATES argument in views?? It does only let me to set one,
<jrib> RS-232: wrong channel?  or be more specific
<actionparsnip> `moose`there's a tonne of addons now
<guntbert> RS-232: about what application are you talking?
<RS-232> GUYS, sorry, wrong channel
<RS-232> X-Chat automatically joins this channel, and I forgot to switch
<actionparsnip> Between dates this man sleeps. BAM!
<tcliam> I have added a ppa repository now I am wanting to know how I can download from it?
<`mOOse`> yea it's been a while since I've looked any of those over - I should revisit
<Bigshot> actionparsnip, i still see same crap there
<zilkomaa> actionparsnip: You mean that is bad thing ? How it is bad could you be more specific?
<erUSUL> tcliam: you do not need to do anything special.
<actionparsnip> Zilkomaa: what's bad?
<tcliam> well in the package manager it is still showing the older version however I havent installed the older version yet?
<zilkomaa> actionparsnip: Your dad, he has a new way to love you.
<cupofubuntu_> ooh
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone here have advice on internal vs. external sound cards?
<cupofubuntu_> ubuntu
<erUSUL> tcliam: did you updated the lists after adding the new repositorie?
<tcliam> nvm i got it
<tcliam> yes just did it thanks
<actionparsnip> Zilkomaa: so that's where he got that new more last night
<mezquitale> DavidJHeinrich, just make sure the external card is supported by  ubuntu, i have both, the external card goes to my stereo, the internal card is for me to use with headphones
<erUSUL> DavidJHeinrich: internal ones are good enough for 99.9% of things you do in a computer
<rideh> can anyone help me out w/ acpid not working?
<actionparsnip> !hcl | DavidJHeinrich
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<emghazal> When I try to use IRC commands such as /join and /msg in Empathy, I get "- Unsupported command", but this page says they should work http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ , am I missing something?
<hemant> HI, Is there a way to map double right click?
<hemant> or left+right click
<hemant> to some action
<macman_> i need to get my hdd back lol .. grub is gviing me errors .. my ubuntu is on /dev/sda5 but grub is giving me errors
<macman_> find /boot/grub/stage1 isn't working
<jerome__> cd\
<erUSUL> !grub2 | macman_ that trick is for grub1
<ubottu> macman_ that trick is for grub1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jerome__> vd
<TruthTaco> Im having trouble with video on ubuntu, anyone know of a good guide that can show me how to uninstall everything video related, and then reinstall everything I need (correctly?)
<jerome__> cd/
<actionparsnip> Truthtaco: video in what sense
<erUSUL> macman_: specify the exact error you get. "is giving me errors" helps none
<TruthTaco> video playback, in general. flash sometimes gives problems, desktop videos that I know work slow down and stutter in all players (5 different ones ive tried)
<`mOOse`> sounds like an acceleration problem with your vid card to me
<TruthTaco> who me?
<`mOOse`> yes
<TruthTaco> I had 9.10 installed and had video working for the most part, except for high def videos. and ive had 9.04 installed with this video card and had video working
<guntbert> !who | `mOOse`
<ubottu> `mOOse`: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<actionparsnip> Truthtaco: run : lspci | grep -I vga
<actionparsnip> Oops
<actionparsnip> Truthtaco: -i
<SPhcT> When i want install webcam i get this long warnings and erors can somone explain what is going out there??? here is paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369116/
<TruthTaco> I had to downgrade back to 9.04 and now, since reinstalling, I cant get video stuff installed right where it works
<TruthTaco> ok ill try that
<TruthTaco> ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900]
<actionparsnip> !ati | truthtaco
<ubottu> truthtaco: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TruthTaco> thanks
<fale> hi
<macman_> erUSUL: question .. i did an update-grub and it says .. gru-probe error: cannont find a device for /
<TruthTaco> really i would like high def to work too but at this point id be lucky to get just normal videos working
<macman_> ./dev/sda5 is where ubuntu is installed
<erUSUL> macman_: wubi install? or normal?
<buckyowch> trying to work on a .htcaccess file - I found 9 files with the AllowOveride Property - none of them http.conf which is what the docs say.  Does anyone know what file Apache 2.2 needs to be configured to allow .htcaccess files?
<macman_> erUSUL: navitve /normal
<actionparsnip> Truthtaco: your card is considered old by ati. The open driver will support it
<erUSUL> macman_: paste sudo fidisk -l
<guntbert> buckyowch: ask in #httpd please
<buckyowch> ah thanks!
<actionparsnip> Truthtaco: could double check on www.ati.com
<Scrip> hello
<ubuntar> Hi! The colors in xterm before was white text on black bg and now it is opposite.Using 10.04 alpha.Where i can fix that?
<guntbert> !hi | Scrip
<ubottu> Scrip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<actionparsnip> !lucid | ubuntar
<ubottu> ubuntar: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fradem> salve a tutti
<guntbert> !it | fradem
<ubottu> fradem: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntar> thx
<enrico__> excuse me again i don't find italian channel
<recon69_lap> having problems with screen lockups when playing games, warzone2100 locks the screen regularly as well as urban terrorist (this loses sound, then locks on exit). anyone have any ideas?
<erUSUL> enrico__: /join #ubuntu-it
<DavidJHeinrich> erUSUL: do you have a recommendation for the best one to get? I just want it to work easily & well. Right now, I only use headphones or earbuds, so only 1 output + mic input
<actionparsnip> !it | enrico
<ubottu> enrico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Darael> Does anyone in here have experience with davfs or fusedav?
<DavidJHeinrich> erUSUL: I just want to be able to have music sound nice and have skype working easily, recommended SC for that?
<jrib> Darael: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<actionparsnip> Recon69_lap: can you restart x when it locks?
<hwilde> how to make a directory recursively read-only ?
<macman__> erUSUL: you there ?
<jrib> hwilde: why?
<hwilde> jrib, so that nobody can edit the code by accident
<erUSUL> DavidJHeinrich: internal one is not working ? http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<erUSUL> macman__: yes
<jrib> hwilde: remove write permissions recursively
<jrib> !permissions > hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde, please see my private message
<macman__> ok cool .. i had to log into the machine that has the live cd .. one sec while i paste fdisk -l
<DavidJHeinrich> erUSUL: my internal on-board doesn't seem to be able to let me record...i can't record anything
<recon69_lap> actionparsnip: well, been switching to a new terminal,logging in and rebooting. I would assume I could restart x
<thunder000> l
<actionparsnip> Recond_lap: ok restart x and run: dmesg | tail
<kermit> how can i list the size and last use of all my installed packages?
<recon69_lap> or start a new x anyway
<DavidJHeinrich> erUSUL: my Asus P5Q-E motherboard uses the ADI AD2000B on-board sound chip
<actionparsnip> Recond69_lap: you can also run games in terminal to hopefully get smart outputs
<Darael> I've been trying to mount a webDAV share, which I normally can only get to through a godsawful MS ISA server browser interface.  I can't get it to mount with gvfs (places->connect to server), but I can mount it with davfs2 or fusedav.  Problem is, if I use davfs2 it takes... well, more than half an hour to unmount (I restarted in the end) and if I use fusedav I can't unmount it at all.
<recon69_lap> actionparsnip: I'll do that next time i get a lockup and report back :)
<krysis> ikonia: hey, i made the xorg with the preconfigured stuff, i havent tested nexuiz yet but im sure it wont work... as i try to use gtk-recordmydesktop the output comes like this: http://www.box.net/shared/49nt82clbm  its very blocky and the window being moved falls apart =(
<actionparsnip> Recond69_lap: does the system feel hot when it locks
<jrib> Darael: at least a year ago, it was really buggy.  I always ended up just using cadaver
<hwilde> jrib, can't you just tell me the chmod command already
<Darael> jrib: Never heard of it - sounds like an interesting fourth thing to try, thanks.
<mezquitale> what filesystem is faster? im reinstalling ubuntu right now, i want to choose a fast filesystem, not interested in reliability
<krysis> ext4 should be the best mezquitale
<recon69_lap> actionparsnip: not that I noticed, but never found a temp reporting tool in ubuntu :)
<krysis> for indexing and stoarge
<shane2peru> jrib, aplay wavefile works like a charm, :)  simple, took me longer to find the wav file I wanted then to write the script. :)
<jrib> hwilde: I could, but running recursive chmod commands you don't understand is a great way to break your box.  So take 2 minutes to read the wiki page instead
<krysis> storage*
<erUSUL> mezquitale: xfs
<Darael> mezquitale: It depends on the sort of files you want to store and how you'll be using them.
<yaaar> hey guys. i've got an ldap process starting on boot that i don't want (because it keeps my zimbra services from starting...zimbra has its own builtin ldap) and i'm wondering how to keep it from coming up on boot. normally i'd use update-rc.d, but in this case there doesn't seem to be a script for it in /etc/init.d/ ...so where do i configure this behavior?
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: ext4 or xfs are fast. They are all pretty quick though. Speed depends on the hardware really
<yaaar> oh yeah, this is 8.04 lts server
<mezquitale> krysis, ext4 is faster than reiserfs?
<mezquitale> actionparsnip, so ext4 is more faster than reiserfs then?\
<erUSUL> reiserfs is dying has little future
<jrib> hwilde: anyway, if you want me to check your command before you run it, that's fine
<actionparsnip> Mezquitale: i'd compare filesystems with real tests online in tests
<krysis> mezquitale: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/447378-reiserfs-vs-ext3-vs-ext4.html
<yaaar> erUSUL: thought it was mrs-reiserfs that was dying
<kermit> how do i remove large and unused packages?
<actionparsnip> Kermit: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<erUSUL> yaaar: bad taste
<hwilde> how to make a directory recursively read-only ?
<DavidJHeinrich> yaaar: LOL @ that
<bscape> is it possible to use wine-doors without gnome?
<jken146> hwilde: chmod -R
<xangua> bscape: it only uses gtk
<kermit> actionparsnip: that part i know, how do i know what package names?
<bscape> xangua: gotcha, thanks :)
<actionparsnip> Hwilde: chmod -R 555 /path/to/folder
<mezquitale> ext4 it is then
<xangua> or that's what i believe :S
<actionparsnip> Kermit: search software-center
<Scrip> kermit : try sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<macman__> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m23043699
<BedMan> actionparsnip: that's a bad idea... instead use chmod -R ugo-w /path/to/folder
<actionparsnip> Kermit: openoffice and gimp are quite chunky
<bscape> xangua: no, i think you're right, lack of gtk was in the error message
<DavidJHeinrich> i've been on EXT4 since upgrading to 9.04
<actionparsnip> Bedman: its to be set read only so is + not -
<erUSUL> macman__: can you take a look at /boot/grub/device.map ?
<DavidJHeinrich> for all partitions I think, except maybe root
<DavidJHeinrich> i mean, except boot
<actionparsnip> Bedman; isn't it?
<erUSUL> hwilde: chmod -R uog-r folder/
<actionparsnip> Bedman: I'm doubting myselfnow
<BedMan> actionparsnip: nope... -w
<BedMan> that removes the WRITABLE flag
<SpaceGhostC2C> Evening. Anyone need help?
<BedMan> on owner group and world
<kermit> actionparsnip: i don't see how software-center will tell me what packages are large and unused
<actionparsnip> Bedman: gotcha, I always use the number system. Makes it r and x for all users :)
<BedMan> but leaves readability and executable if it's set
<erUSUL> hwilde: BedMan right is --> chmod -R uog-w folder/
<Riverthief> Sup all
<Riverthief> My laptop numpad will not work anymore :S
<Viking667> hey all. I'm trying to find an older kernel from jaunty so I can use it on Karmic, but I can't see one at the website   nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/*.
<Scrip> kermit : I said try sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<Besogon> Hello! Does somebody know what is similar program to mspaint?
<hwilde> erUSUL, why doesn't   a-w  work ?  I thought a was == uog
<actionparsnip> Kermit: so you want the installed size of a package?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey Riverthief. I hope you don't have anymore of those silly commands :P
<BedMan> actionparsnip: you don't want to do that because it makes regular files (that were 644) have the wrong permission
<helper> hey! how i can turn my wine audio? there's no audio work :(
<macman__> erUSUL: i will look
<kermit> actionparsnip: and when it was last used
<actionparsnip> Kermit: uninstalling old kernels can save space too
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip, I prefer the number system instead of letters.
<erUSUL> hwilde: dunno
<Riverthief> SpaceGhostC2C, nope haha
<actionparsnip> Bedman: good point
<Darael> I've been trying to mount a webDAV share, which I normally can only get to through a godsawful MS ISA server browser interface.  I can't get it to mount with gvfs (places->connect to server), but I can mount it with davfs2 or fusedav.  Problem is, if I use davfs2 it takes... well, more than half an hour to unmount (I restarted in the end) and if I use fusedav I can't unmount it at all.  Have tried cadaver as well as the graphical clients (davex
<Viking667> When I head down releases/jaunty/main/binary-i386/, I get left with a Releases file, which isn't obviously what I want.
<jken146> actionparsnip: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<Riverthief> Where is the manual way to turn off function keys?
<erUSUL> macman__: did you recently added a hd to the machine?
<actionparsnip> Kermit: not sure there dude. I think software center says how used the package is too
<Darael> Besogon: TuxPaint?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief, unplug the keyboard, plug in plain keyboard:p
<actionparsnip> Darael: tuxpaint is aweosme
<mezquitale> Besogon, that's an easy one, use gimp
<jrib> hwilde: my guess is test.txt exists already and you are just changing the times on it, in which case you don't need write permissions
<Viking667> Whoops. Just found what i wanted in the pool directories
<mttr> anyone using btrfs
<jken146> actionparsnip: as for when they were last used, there's really no way to tell from dpkg. Just look at the names near the top of the list and see if there's anything you recognise and know you don't uer
<recon69_lap> Besogon: whats wrong with gimp?
<Besogon> Darael: tuxpaint has got tease interface
<Riverthief> SpaceGhostC2C, on a laptop, lol
<erUSUL> helper: run "winecfg" choose esd for audio
<Besogon> recon69_lap: It's very big program. I don't need it
<helper> erUSUL i try with this + not all application can be install with wine! is that normal ?
<jken146> kermit: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<Darael> Besogon: xpaint, mypaint, tkpaint or gpaint then?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief, good point :P
<erUSUL> helper: yes wine is not perfect
<Darael> Besogon: Or maybe rgbpaint...
<erUSUL> !appdb | helper
<ubottu> helper: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief, skip step one then.
<recon69_lap> Besogon: well, there is mypaint , but not much like mspaint
<kermit> jken146: thanks
<Riverthief> SpaceGhostC2C, done haha
<helper> erUSUL is there any program like wine ? thx
<Besogon> Darael: thanks I'll look at that
<Darael> Besogon: D'you think six options plus tuxpaint is enough?  I can keep looking if you like, it's quite fun.
<erUSUL> helper: appart of wine itself? no; there are two wine derivatives cedega an crossover office
<Riverthief> helper, there are a few other compatibility layers, but wine is the only free one I know
<helper> ah ok thx =)
<macman__> erUSUL: i have no /boot/grub/devce.map
<macman__> man .. ubuntu 8.10 was easier
<erUSUL> macman__: :/
<quizme> hey guys
<macman__> erUSUL: but i have ubuntu installed on /dev/sda5 .. does that mean anything
<quizme> i have a weird problem.
<quizme> when i try to ssh into a server
<macman__> erUSUL: i can mount it and everything
<quizme> i keep getting "Connection closed by 74.208.11.211"
<erUSUL> macman__: follow the instructions to recover grub outlined in the wiki
<erUSUL> !grub2 | macman__
<ubottu> macman__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yaaar> hey guys. i'm on 8.04 lts server and i've got an ldap process starting on boot that i don't want (because it keeps my zimbra services from starting...zimbra has its own builtin ldap) and i'm wondering how to keep it from coming up on boot. normally i'd use update-rc.d, but in this case there doesn't seem to be a script for it in /etc/init.d/ ...so where do i configure this behavior?
<quizme> but only for my linux box
<quizme> i can ssh in from my windows box
<quizme> anybody know why that's happening?
<c001os> h iall
<kermit> jken146: is there a way to show what depends on package too?
<saji> !hi> c001os
<ubottu> c001os, please see my private message
<plitter> how do i connect between 2 computers that has ubuntu?? i tried rightclicking and then share folder without having to have an account, but i still didnt find it on my other ubuntu computer. I used nautilus and just clicked on the network... and nothing came up there, which is weird because it usually finds windows computers on the network and i know the network was up and running...
<metricpiano> how do I "Go to the Restricted Drivers Manager" ?? Can't find it
<mlopezqc> yaaar: yes there must be
<Viking667> Is there anything precluding the use of a 2.6.28.18 kernel on Karmic?
<miranda_82> is there any rreasy why does /etc/rc.local not run at start?
<macman__> i can't even install grub2
<c001os> plitter, system>administration>restricted drivers
<Viking667> I'm trying to find something I can run my 3D programs under without them falling over.
<eeelumbella> hi there
<mlopezqc> yaaar:  it is called slapd
<eeelumbella> is there an alternative to pidgin and empathy for gnome?
<jken146> kermit: apt-cache depends packagename
<jibadeeha> anyone find their network manager icon is sometimes the sound icon or corrupt
<plitter> c001os: isnt that just graphicsdrivers? at least that is what i get up...
<eeelumbella> because pidgin has maaany processor-wakeups that are bad for my battery
<Reemo> Hey guys, I'm trying to set up my DVB-T USB Stick (Terratec Cinergy DT XS Diversity) with 9.10. Did anyone go through that already? I'm not sure where to start. Is there a recommended TV application (other than totem?)
<eeelumbella> and empathy lacks some important features i had in pidgin
<wasutton3> about how long would it take for an old celeron to search 23,040 lines in a text file?
<c001os> plitter, when avaible other restricted driver that shows you there
<c001os> ... i thunk
<c001os> think
<erUSUL> wasutton3: how? grep pattern file ?
<erUSUL> wasutton3: grep is pretty fast
<wasutton3> erUSUL: i dont really know, its output from ping with date and time
<c001os> grep is super fast :)
<recon69_lap> Reemo: have you tried kaffeine
<eeelumbella> or can i prevent pidgin from waking up my processor that often?
<erUSUL> wasutton3: but what are you using to search?
<j_ack> Reemo: me-tv
<Reemo> recon69_lap, not yet, do i need the whole kde* stuff? I'm running an EeePC 701G so disk space is rare ;)
<yaaar> mlopezqc: oh man...seems like i knew that once upon a time. thanks
<wasutton3> erUSUL: i dont know yet, whatever is fastest and least complicated to do
<erUSUL> wasutton3: use grep then
<mlopezqc> yaaar: you are welcome
<recon69_lap> Reemo: it's in the repo and works in gnome
<j_ack> Reemo: me-tv is for gnome
<wasutton3> erUSUL ok
<cata> hi, I have recently installed a new cd/dvd-drive. Problem is it wont detect cds or if it does there is a 5+ minutes delay. What can I do??. I  just upgraded my system to Ubuntu 9.04. But problem remains.
<kermit> how do i remove a single package?  when i try to remove some, apt-get says it's going to remove others too.
<Reemo> great :) how about v4l-dvb in official repos. Is it outdated or can i stick with it?
<jken146> kermit: why not let it remove the others?
<kermit> jken146: because i want to keep them
<metricpiano> where can I find Restricted Drivers?  It's not under System > Administration and I don't see anything in Software Center
<escanfraga> Hi there!
<erUSUL> metricpiano: for what hardware?
<metricpiano> ATI
<miranda_82> is anybody aware of a bug preventing /etc/rc.local to be run at boot?
<macman__> erUSUL: is that the only way to fix grub .. can i fix grub via the install cd setup ?
<erUSUL> metricpiano: how old?
<jken146> kermit: If you remove a package on which another depends, the other won't work, so will be removed
<jibadeeha> solved it ... turns out i needed to lock the notification panel and now the icon is no longer corrupt
<jrib> miranda_82: no, but check bugs.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> macman__: no; im afraid not
<jrib> miranda_82: (or ask the real question)
<jken146> metricpiano: jockey-gtk
<miranda_82> jrib, i asked before, but no one answered then i read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/471266
<metricpiano> 2003, hp with "blacklisted" ATI M22/24... I'm stumbling aroudn not understanding what I'm doing :)
<genus> how do I install the gcc compiler?
<erUSUL> metricpiano: ati fglrx is known to drop support for hardware pretty quickliy
<erUSUL> metricpiano: probably you have to use the free radeon driver
<erUSUL> genus: install build-essential package
<genus> thanks
<Reemo> j_ack, how stable is me-tv? its not yet in official repositories, is it?
<Reemo> recon69_lap, just checked it, needs a whole bunch of kde libs... but thanks
<wiiguy> question, i have a old laptop with ubuntu 5.10 on it how can i make it detect mine wireless usb ?
<Toink> Hello!   Does anyone build installation CD images with integrated updated packages, and if not, why not?
<jrib> !5.10 | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<wiiguy> !eol
<jken146> Toink: What do you mean?
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<metricpiano> wiiguy: lucid recognized my wireless... you might have better luck with a newer version (karmic did not)
<Toink> jken146, I mean, if I were to install ubuntu karmic right now, I'll probably have to download tens of megabytes of updates.  Can't these be integrated into an .iso so that I get a fresh system out of the box?
<MuffinPimp> yeah I always wondered why ubuntu did that
<jken146> Toink: You can get a netinstall ISO(about 10 MB) that downloads the latest packages during the installation
<Toink> mmkay
<jken146> Toink: they do update the live CDs for the LTS releases
<Toink> i see
<jken146> Toink: but for normal releases they just don't bother; almost all effort goes into the next release
<klappi> Toink: if youre lucky you get a jigdo link as shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto
<Darael> I've been trying to mount a webDAV share, which I normally can only get to through a godsawful MS ISA server browser interface.  I can't get it to mount with gvfs (places->connect to server), but I can mount it with davfs2 or fusedav.  Problem is, if I use davfs2 it takes... well, more than half an hour to unmount (I restarted in the end) and if I use fusedav I can't unmount it at all.  Have tried cadaver as well as the graphical clients (davex
<metricpiano> anyone want to come hand-hold in the #ubuntu-beginner channel?  Mainly about graphics cards and drivers... I'm so confused!
<bobbytek> anyone have a clue on how to intstall nemesis?
<EinoVirtanen> I can't open World of Warcraft through wine, can someone check this error report if there is some newbie mistake that I've made? http://pastebin.com/d56f8af6f
<archboxman> metricpiano: confused about what???
<archboxman> EinoVirtanen: TRY playonlinux :)
<recon69_lap> metricpiano: well, first thing is what video card you got?
<Rubyiris> Would someone be able to explain to me why even though ubuntu is advertised to run basic programs, and even some games faster than windows, ubuntu actually runs significantly slower? Also would someone be able to help me improve my performance?
<mleger> hello: may I ask a question regarding a ubuntu application here? more specifically, gnome-do? If not, is there a chat room I can get help on this app? Thanks!
<artistx> Hello all
<klappi> EinoVirtanen: try wine "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe" -opengl
<EinoVirtanen> Rubyiris where have ubuntu been advertised to run windows games faster than windows itself? :o url!
<EinoVirtanen> klappi okay
<archboxman> metricpiano: accessiories > terminal > type lspci
<archboxman> metricpiano: better yet lspci | more
<MuffinPimp> Ohhh
<Rubyiris> It's been advertised to do so on alot of websites. It's not like I've taken the liberty to memorize them. Use googlefu.
<EinoVirtanen> oh silly me Hardware Drivers had a window open that suggests me to reboot the computer for the drivers to work properly :D
<Kibby> anyone know a great mp3/aac tagging software for linux?
<xangua> !ask | mleger
<ubottu> mleger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<metricpiano> what amd I looking for in lspci?
<lekefly> Anyone using DynDNS?
<EinoVirtanen> Rubyiris yeah that is pretty common "it has been advertised" and the next thing people say "well I dont remember exactly where" etc
<archboxman> metricpiano: video card you will see it
<EinoVirtanen> Rubyiris I've seen cannabis advertised as a drug equally lethal with heroin :O
<Rubyiris> I've seen it on -SEVERAL- websites.
<xangua> if no one can help you here you can go to do's channel mleger: #gnome-do
<Darael> lekefly: I am, what's up?
<EinoVirtanen> ofc you have
<lekefly> Anyone using DynDNS? at the end of the config file should it contain myhost.dynds.org ?
<lekefly> Darael
<archboxman> metricpiano: nvidia, ati or intel??
<Rubyiris> But thats not important.
<lekefly> Im using ddclient
<Danbo19> can anyone tell me why I get an error while updating? It usually says a certain repository is not found... specifically: "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net//ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<archboxman> metricpiano: do you know how to pastbine?????
<Darael> lekefly: Umm... I'm using a client built into my router, so I don't actually know about ddclient, sorry.
<tsimpson> lekefly: it's whatever hostname you registered
<mleger> Thanks. Gnome-do seems to run fine if I launch it manually after startup, but if I load it as part of my startup applications it hangs and generally takes up 100% of the cpu and freezes. Anyone familiar with this issue and a possible fix? I tested removing all plugins and still happens. And it happens sporadically
<metricpiano>  this? ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility
<metricpiano> X600]
<urlwallace> does ubuntu slowdown with too many temp files?
<lekefly> tsimpson okey.. since it was not created there auto.. so i could edit it in then.. ?
<Rubyiris> Would someone be able to explain to me why even though ubuntu is advertised to run basic programs, and even some games faster than windows, ubuntu actually runs significantly slower? Also would someone be able to help me improve my performance? <- reposting because people got off-track and didn't actully bother to help.
<actionParsnip> urlwallace: if it makes your hdd reach capacity then yes
<xangua> mleger: add the gnome do repository (a.k.a. ppa)
<archboxman> metricpiano: I dont have a Ati card anyone can help with ati card install?? for metricpiano
<curtmack> I think the universe build of python-poker2d is broken, it says there's a module missing and google searches turn up nothing.
<metricpiano> archboxman: no I don't know what pastbine is
<Danbo19> mleger: I had the same problem w/ gnome-do, I re-installed it and it very rarely happens now, I'm pretty sure there is a bug report for it on their launchpad.
<curtmack> Rubyiris: Are you using wine?
<urlwallace> what is the command to clear cpu slowing down files?
<actionParsnip> Rubyiris: drivers or settings in the game, if the game is running via wine there can be slowdown, games made for linux run great
<mleger> xangua: will do and will see if an updated version is available.
<Rubyiris> I am.
<klappi> Rubyiris: your question is quite generic what application is slow?
<llutz> Rubyiris: ".. ubuntu is advertised to run basic programs, and even some games faster than windows,.." who told you that nonsense?
<Viking667> I think I've got a weird bug here... On a 2.6.28 or 2.6.30 (on Karmic) I have a process starting from init called modem-manager. It opens the serial card, then tries to close the serial port, and stops dead. The only way I can stop it is the three finger salute...
<truthtaco> hello, trying to fix my video issues, trying to get the open source driver to work properly. Ive went to this page and tied configuring my card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but that hasen't helped. (also made sure there were no conflicting drivers)
<Viking667> doesn't happen with 2.6.31 kernels.
<archboxman> metricpiano:  its ok you need to ask the room to help install ati video card
<jpds> Danbo19: Ask the person in charge of the PPA, PPA's are not supported on Ubuntu.
<macman_> sheesh it didn't fix my grub
<actionParsnip> Rubyiris: some commercial games have native installers for linux and usually run better than windows
<tsimpson> lekefly: yes
<macman_> erUSUL: normally my error is grub erro 15 mine is 17
<curtmack> Viking667: ...So use 2.6.31?
<macman_> grub stated it installed fine
<Rubyiris> Alot of applications are slow. Firefox slows to an absolute crawl if I have even a total of three tabs open. A problem I don't have on windows.
<actionParsnip> Rubyiris: you are running a windows game on not windows so slowdown canbe expected
<metricpiano> archboxman: I'm trying... I don't know what to ask!
<erUSUL> Viking667: sounds like a kernel bug
<Anden21> hi
<Rubyiris> I'm not specifically asking for game help damnit. Learn to read.
<macman_> erUSUL: should i just reinstall ?
<urlwallace> thanks action
<actionParsnip> Rubyiris: same applys to any app
<orudie> пиздец подкрался незаметна
<archboxman> metricpiano: system > administration > hardware drivers? see if the computer already has a driver selected for you to install...
<Danbo19> jpds: really? I was unaware of that. Thanks.
<macman_> erUSUL: i think its a bios thing
<Rubyiris> Then why is ubuntu advertised to run basic apps, and -some- non linux games faster than windows?
<Rubyiris> :|
<xangua> run basic apps¿¿
<metricpiano> sys > adm > h.drivers has ONLY the wireless broadcom driver, I see no other driver or option or anything
<Rubyiris> music programs, firefox, etc.
<lekefly> tsimpson is there a way i can make it update now?
<truthtaco> Rubyiris, where did you see that?
<Darael> Rubyiris: It's not advertised at all!  However, if people suggest it does it's probably because /in/ /their/ /experience/ it, does!
<llutz> Rubyiris: ".. ubuntu is advertised to run basic programs, and even some games faster than windows,.." who told you that nonsense?
<Rubyiris> use your googlefu, truthtaco.
<tsimpson> lekefly: you can do that manually from the dyndns website
<Rubyiris> darael, it's advertised all over the internet. use your googlefu.
<jken146> Rubyiris: you are making a claim. *You* should cite some evidence
<Rubyiris> llutz, it's everywhere to be honest. use your googlefu.
<macman_> haha
<macman_> it was the bios
<llutz> Rubyiris: it's called "fanboy-blabla" and now pls troll off
<macman_> 0_o
<maco> Rubyiris: thats not advertising, thats random people saying *in their experience* it does
<archboxman> Can someone help metricpiano install a ati driver for his video card to work????
<Rubyiris> I'm not trolling, llutz.
<maco> Rubyiris: do you see it anywhere on http://ubuntu.com ? no? didnt think so
<llutz> you are
<DavidJHeinrich> I have this sound card from my old computer, supposed to be PCI, ut it has 3 tabs...my PCI slots on the motherboard look like only has 1 long & a short slot...will this work with PCI slot? http://www.esaitech.com/commerce/ccp17878-creative-labs-sound-blaster-32-bit-pci-sound-card-ct4870-17878.htm
<Darael> Rubyiris: It's not advertised - it's advocated.  That's not the same thing at all.
<Rubyiris> I'm not.
<truthtaco> so your suggesting that "someone" "somewhere" on google advertised that.....and now your mad that this random source was wrong?
<archboxman> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DavidJHeinrich> (I don't want to force it and damage the mobo)
<klappi> Rubyiris: http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=ubuntu+fast&word2=windows+fast
<maco> Rubyiris: only what is on http://ubuntu.com is the official advertised stats of it
<Rubyiris> I came in asking for help and i'm suddenly trolling?
<Rubyiris> what bullshit.
<kaell> I'm having a problem with sound on Ubuntu.  It was working before I installed updates and rebooted, most of the time (I'd have to exit out of firefox for it to work in games, etc).  Now it doesn't work at all.  Any help?
<kaell> Ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> macman_: can youtake a look at grub configuration files?
<jken146> !sound | kaell
<ubottu> kaell: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maco> Rubyiris: that firefox is slower on ubuntu than windows is a known issue
<Rubyiris> by slower, it's like a damned snail.
<maco> Rubyiris: supposedly firefox in wine on ubuntu is 2x as fast as native firefox
<maco> Rubyiris: because mozilla does special tricks when they compile firefox for windows
<OerHeks> disable IP6 in firefox, that speeds up !
<DavidJHeinrich> any help with making sure my old "PCI" sound-card will fit in my mobo?
<xangua> ip6 or ipv6 OerHeks¿¿
<maco> Rubyiris: by in-wine, i mean, the windows version in wine is faster than the native linux version
<Rubyiris> hm.
<truthtaco> hello, trying to fix my video issues, trying to get the open source driver to work properly. Ive went to this page and tied configuring my card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but that hasen't helped. (also made sure there were no conflicting drivers)
<maco> OerHeks: that'll just get rid of the dns timeout...
<Rubyiris> brb i'll give that a try.
<DavidJHeinrich> it looks the right length, but has 3 tabs (2 short, 1 long), my mobo slot has 2 tabs, 1 long 1 short
<curtmack> Rubyiris: Besides that, different computers can run the exact same program (in this case, operating system) at vastly different speed just because of how computers work.
<aropupu> Rubyiris: out-of-the-box ubuntu is probably slower than something like winxp, sure
<kaell> thanks jken146, it's working now, though I'm not sure what i did ><
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: are you sure its not like PCIE1 or PCIE16?
<ubuntu_> je cherche de l'aide pour installer ubuntu !
<curtmack> It's not necessarily that other people are lying, it's that you have a different computer and therefore a different experience.
<Rubyiris> it's slower than vista.
<erUSUL> !fr | ubuntu_
<Rubyiris> :|
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<curtmack> But yeah, the firefox thing is known.
<DavidJHeinrich> maco: no, this is from an old Gateway desktop, like 2002 or 2001 even
<jken146> kaell: That is always the way with linux sound
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: check the appdb incase you need extra settings
<erUSUL> Rubyiris: you will have to give details of the setup and thngs you tried and what failed/is slow
<metricpiano> klappi & archboxman:  been doing that and trying to understand... I've got ATI catylist control center, and it says open "Restricted Driver Manager" which I don't have, I've done the Compiz-check and I don't even know what that is... I have the latest jockey-gtk apparently... I still don't know if I need to do more, or less or what...
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: you can always add the wine repo to get a newer build
<curtmack> I can't play the Sands of Time trilogy on this computer because the mouse controls are inverted horizontally.
<curtmack> I don't know why and it completely stumped Ubisoft's support.
<erUSUL> Rubyiris: until that you are trolling like llutz said
<Rubyiris> whats wine repo?
<actionParsnip1> curtmack: theres a wine hack for that
<Rubyiris> I'm not fucking trolling, god dan.
<Rubyiris> =\
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: websearch and you will find it
<maco> Rubyiris: dont swear
<actionParsnip1> !ohmy | Rubyiris
<ubottu> Rubyiris: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<llutz> even worse, trolls are funny sometimes
<maco> and will you all please *listen* to Rubyiris instead of running your mouths?
<Rubyiris> Then don't treat me like trash, then?
<curtmack> Rubyiris: winehq.org
<erUSUL> Rubyiris: the say what is going so slow in what machine and with what configuration/set up
<curtmack> on the download page, it has Ubuntu installation instructions
<DavidJHeinrich> maco: it is the Creative SB CT4870 -- http://www.esaitech.com/commerce/ccp17878-creative-labs-sound-blaster-32-bit-pci-sound-card-ct4870-17878.htm
<maco> native firefox is slow. this i a known issue. wine +win32firefox is a known work around
<klappi> metricpiano: you are the wow guy? you need to have you gfx driver working descently first, try with a linux opengl game and then run wow in opengl mode as i have shown you
<metricpiano> i am not the wow guy
<maco> erUSUL: Rubyiris said that native firefox is slow
<Anden21> Hey, how do I sort out read-only sectors on my hard disk
<erUSUL> maco: ok; ty
<metricpiano> how do i tell if my gfx driver is working decently?
<maco> erUSUL: so i suggested windows firefox + wine because that is twice as fast
<actionParsnip1> maco: i think its slow
<erUSUL> Anden21: with badblocks or the -ck option to fsck
<curtmack> actionParsnip1: The horizontal mouse control thing is on native Windows.
<Anden21> ok ty
<xeco> boa noite
<actionParsnip1> curtmack: then i'd ask in ##windows
<erUSUL> !br | xeco
<ubottu> xeco: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<curtmack> I wasn't asking, I was giving an example for Rubyiris
<actionParsnip1> curtmack: make sure the game is fully updated
<xeco> preciso de ajuda para deletar uma impressora instalada aqui
<klappi> metricpiano: glxinfo | grep "direct render" should show "yes"
<archboxman> metricpiano: found a website for you to follow directions :) to install graphics card :)
<xeco> alguem pode me ajudar?
<maco> actionParsnip1: there were some benchmarks a while ago saying firefox in wine was faster. i talked to someone at uds barcelona about it. its because the windows build is profiled and the linux one isnt. this person was working on getting profiled builds of FF and OOo (I think?) for ubuntu
<Rubyiris> how do i check the "appdb"?
<DavidJHeinrich> maco: does this look like a PCI? http://www.esaitech.com/commerce/catalog/showpic.jsp?product_id=17878&czuid=1265320839917
<jken146> Rubyiris: using FF 3.6 (there is a ppa for karmic) might help, as might various tweaks like disabling ipv6
<erUSUL> Rubyiris: is a webpage
<curtmack> of how the same game running on different systems can have different results
<erUSUL> !appdb | Rubyiris
<ubottu> Rubyiris: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<curtmack> or the same program
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: i dont know. i dont play with hardware much
<DavidJHeinrich> ahh
<Reemo> Hey guys, i have a quite special question regarding what linux (in general) can do with fat32. You probably heard about conficker spreading via autorun.inf on portable media. Is there a way to lock this specific file so there is no way to overwrite it (like armoring the usb stick against the virus)?
<actionParsnip1> maco: interesting stuff duder. truly staggering
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone ave any idea?
<actionParsnip1> maco: i use chromium daily now, kicks ass lots
<klappi> metricpiano: then you can try if glxgears runs and wath the framerate i get 40833 for example
<metricpiano> klappi: it says no and to set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<Rubyiris> and wehats ipv6?
<Rubyiris> whats*
<metricpiano> archboxman: I've been following websites but I'm willing to try another ... what is it?
<klappi> metricpiano: what is the model of your card?
<archboxman> klappi: what about this ???  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168263.html
<curtmack> anyway, actual question: universe build of python-poker2d says that the module _pokerinterface2_6 is missing and google searching hasn't turned up anything
<maco> Rubyiris: ipv4 is the current version of the Internet Protocol
<maco> Rubyiris: you've seen IP addresses like 192.168.1.102?
<metricpiano> ATI M22/M24
<Rubyiris> Yes.
<maco> Rubyiris: thats not enough addresses for the whole world, so IPv6 is the new version that will hold many more
<Viking667> The reason I don't want to use 2.6.31 is because it keeps killing 3D programs. That's why I'm looking for something earlier
<archboxman> metricpiano: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168263.html
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<hss> hi guys im trying to make ati binary drivers to deb its give me 1 error can anyone help ?
<DavidJHeinrich> ahhh, I see, looks like I have a universal PCI card: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:PCI_Keying.png
<macman_> grub2 is crazy
<Darael> I've been trying to mount a webDAV share, which I normally can only get to through a godsawful MS ISA server browser interface.  I can't get it to mount with gvfs (places->connect to server), but I can mount it with davfs2 or fusedav.  Problem is, if I use davfs2 it takes... well, more than half an hour to unmount (I restarted in the end) and if I use fusedav I can't unmount it at all.  Have tried cadaver as well as the graphical clients (davex
<Rubyiris> does the wiki explain how to disable it?
<Rubyiris> >_>
<maco> Rubyiris: most stuff is currently on IPv4 but those are expected to run out by 2012 so there's migration to IPv6 as a replacement
<DavidJHeinrich> set up to work in 3.3 & 5V PCI slots
<actionParsnip1> macman_: its very strange indeed
<metricpiano> archboxman: thanks... consider me afk for a bit.
<sudobash> hey I just got a new laptop with ATI HD 4200 integrated graphics and I installed Ubuntu 9.10 next to Windows 7 should I use the Restricted Drivers in the Hardware Drivers section or download the latest ati graphics driver from the website?>
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: no, i thought you were asking what it was
<archboxman> metricpiano: wait question???
<erUSUL> sudobash: the former
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: you can add it in /etc/default/grub
<maco> Rubyiris: if you want to turn off IPv6 DNS lookups in firefox, type "about:config" into the firefox address bar
<metricpiano> archboxman: yeah?
<klappi> metricpiano: i have nvidia sorry
<maco> Rubyiris: turning off DNS lookups will *only* affect how much time between you hitting enter and it starting to download the webpage. if switching tabs is slow, it has no effect on that
<Rubyiris> i can add what?
<archboxman> metricpiano: do you know how to use gedit or vi??? to edit script???
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1281820.html
<hss> sudobash, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Rubyiris> Oh alright.
<sudobash> so that will be the best with FGLRX
<actionParsnip1> Rubyiris: its also an option in firefox (if you use it)
<metricpiano> archboxman: ye
<metricpiano> s
<cowguru2000> Hey all, I'm having trouble with my sound. It won't work altogether for some applications, and for others it is "laggy." I'm not entirely sure what the problem is. Can someone please help me?
<sudobash> compiz fusion
<erUSUL> metricpiano: told you your card is probably to old for the restricted ati drivers and you have to use radeon free driver (that is installed and used by default)
<archboxman> metricpiano: ok good luck on that wesite
<hss> yea im trying to install with those method but looks like something wrong :)
<archboxman> erUSUL: what about this link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168263.html for metricpiano
<oktek> hi all, i have a question about graphic library under console mode (i've got a pc running ubuntu with console only, i would like to display 2 simple images), could you give me some tips on what library i could use ? You know like anaconda ?
<Toink> Does it make any sense to install Netbook Remix instead of Desktop on an eee pc if I'm going to use classic menus anyway?
<ccraze> What's that Ubuntu program called that can write a new model number to a HDD?
<erUSUL> oktek: vgalib ?
<artistx> It is my first time to see Artistix , men I am blown away pls Thank all the people for me a Billion times thx
<Darael> Alternative method of resolving the problem with ipv6 lookups in Firefox: get an ipv6 tunnel!
<Dobigeon> test !
<actionParsnip1> Toink: define "classic menus"?
<MeGaPk> Hello people, how increased desktop in netbook remix (used crtl+alt+delete)?
<jbwiv> can someone point me to where I can change the default editor and pdf viewer for gnome?
<erUSUL> !find vgalib
<ubottu> Found: liballegro4.2-plugin-svgalib, libsvga1, libsvga1-dev, svgalib-bin, svgalibg1 (and 3 others)
<oktek> thx erUSUL, i try to see
<cowguru2000> !find audacity
<ubottu> Found: audacity, audacity-data, audacity-dbg
<maco> Rubyiris: in the about:config screen you can search for ipv6
<actionParsnip1> Toink: if you are just gonna switch to classic desktop you may as well download the desktop ISO
<actionParsnip1> Toink: its a smaller initial download
<archboxman> MeGaPk: what is your question??? not sure what your asking??
<maco> Rubyiris: one is network.dns.disableIPv6 .. youd set that to true
<Toink> actionParsnip1, is there less software preinstalled?
<Viking667> And, why does the Gnome sound applet PERSIST in muting my sound volumes on BOTH my sound cards?
<ZykoticK9> jbwiv, open Nautilus right click on a textfile and/or PDF click Preperties and go to the "Open With" tab
<jken146> Toink: the kernel might be different for netbooks (check this, I'm not sure)
<actionParsnip1> Toink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<erUSUL> !find zvg
<ubottu> Package/file zvg does not exist in karmic
<actionParsnip1> Toink: depends which flavour you use
<Viking667> It's frankly really really annoying to have to pump up the volume 95% of the time
<Toink> actionParsnip1, flavour?
<MeGaPk> archboxman: i bad know english.... all know, crtl+alt+ left or right....
<actionParsnip1> Toink: XUbuntu will use less, you can use the minimal ISO to only install what you require
<metricpiano> archboxman:  ok, so I tried to vi xorg.conf and there is no such file in /etc/X11... (eg. it comes up blank and ls does not show it either)
<cowguru2000> Hey all, I'm having trouble with my sound. It won't work altogether for some applications, and for others it is "laggy." I'm not entirely sure what the problem is. Can someone please help me?
<Toink> actionParsnip1, I see
<actionParsnip1> Toink: KUbuntu, Ubuntu, XUbuntu or LUbuntu'
<jbwiv> ZykoticK9, great, thanks
<auska1714> hi!
<Viking667> metricpiano: sounds like it's using defaults then.
<40FAABZGW> hi folks; how do i get my bluetooth headphones working on ubuntu 9.10?  they are already paired and headphones service is connected via bluetooth icon
<Toink> jken146, I believe 'generic' kernels are used for netbooks
<archboxman> metricpiano:locate xorg | more
<auska1714> my computer says that it's using aproximetly the 50% of the CPU, is that normal?
<erUSUL> !find zgv
<ubottu> Found: xzgv, zgv
<archboxman> metricpiano: find the folder location :)
<jbwiv> ZykoticK9, what about changing all scripts (.rb, .py, pl, .sh, etc) to open in gVim instead of gEdit
<MeGaPk> archboxman: how in netbook remix increased desktop (in crtl+alt left or right)
<ZykoticK9> jbwiv, you'd probably have to do that on an extension by extension basis
<jbwiv> ZykoticK9, ugh...that sucks
<actionParsnip1> auska1714: run: top    what is chewing the cpu?
<Darael> jbwiv: ZykoticK9 isn't quite right - system->preferences->default applications would let you change the default plain-text editor - I /think/
<protojay> .nick encoded
<erUSUL> Darael: nope just checked :(
<archboxman> MeGaPk: there is no increase desktop for a netbook that is why we have magnifer to see what you are looking at and that is why people use Netbook remixes to use the desktop relistate the best you can...
<auska1714> sorry actionParsnip1 what i have tho run?
<actionParsnip1> auska1714: top      like I said
<Darael> erUSUL: Oh, whoops.  Never mind, just ignore me then.
<metricpiano> archboxman: there are a few xorg directories but no xorg.conf file (locate xorg.conf:
<metricpiano> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz)
<metricpiano> same results with | grep "xorg.conf"
<infid> i changed /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop from 'Exec=gvim -f %F' to 'Exec=gvim --remote %F', which works fine on my desktop running ubuntu, but not my laptop running ubuntu. I restart gvim and the change is still there but when it's not lauching with my new change. any idea why?
<archboxman> metricpiano: hold on should be in /etc/xorg hold on
<jbwiv> Darael, I thought so too, but under Karmic, it doesn't. Just Browser, Email, Music Player, Terminal Emulator, and Accessibility options
<ikonia>  /etc/X11
<infid> *restarted gdm i meant
<auska1714> actionParsnip1, http://pastebin.com/m195a9d48
<zoug> did a kernel update and xorg.conf washed. no drivers. how to prevent that?
<jken146> jbwiv: It'll be buried somewhere in gconf
<actionParsnip1> auska1714: Cpu(s):  5.1%us looks fine to me
<ZykoticK9> Darael, are you using Karmic?  i don't have a "default applications", I have a "preferred application" but no reference to text files...
<ikonia> zoug: kernel is nothing to do with the xorg.conf file
<zoug> ikonia, my nvidia drivers were gone
<Darael> ZykoticK9: Yeah, just ignore me - it used to be there but having actually checked on my kermic box it seems to have gone.
<actionParsnip1> zoug: keep a copy someplace else and copy in afterwards is a workaround until you find out how
<infid> nm i figured it out
<mneptok> zoug: i'm guessing you installed the nVidia proprietary drivers?
<ikonia> zoug: what do you mean "gone" a kernel update will not touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<auska1714> on the dock, gnome do shows 50% :S
<auska1714> oqs then its oq
<auska1714> thanks ;)
<zoug> actionParsnip1, okay..
<archboxman> metricpiano: try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zoug> mneptok, yeah from envyng
<actionParsnip1> auska1714: you do know that compiz and gnome-do are taking 10% of your ram
<zoug> ikonia, but it did..
<ikonia> zoug: no - it didn't, that must have been another update
<mneptok> zoug: you have to reinstall the nVidia drivers every time there is a kernel update. those drivers build against the currently running kernel.
<metricpiano> archboxman: thre is no such thing here is my ls of /etc/X11: app-defaults             fonts    xinit       Xsession          Xwrapper.config
<metricpiano> cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb         Xsession.d
<metricpiano> default-display-manager  X        Xresources  Xsession.options
<auska1714> ups! i didn't know it
<cowguru2000> Hey all, I'm having trouble with my sound. It won't work altogether for some applications, and for others it is "laggy." I'm not entirely sure what the problem is. Can someone please help me?
<erUSUL> zoug: everytime you upgrade the kernel you have to reinstall the nvidia kernel module ....
<zoug> mneptok, ah, il keep that in mind
<auska1714> i will look about what to do
<auska1714> thanks
<zoug> thanks all!
<archboxman> metricpiano: is this a livecd???
<actionParsnip1> auska1714: its one reason why i dont use it
<metricpiano> no it's Lucid 10.4 installed
<metricpiano> and updated
<archboxman> hmmm hold on
<actionParsnip1> !lucid | metricpiano
<ubottu> metricpiano: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<auska1714> actionParsnip1, it's possible use gnome do with out compiz?
<ZykoticK9> auska1714, i don't think so
<auska1714> sh%&!
<actionParsnip1> auska1714: gnomedo needs compositing (kde does compositing on its own afaik) but you need compiz to run gnomedo under gnome
<metricpiano> I know but Karmic doesn't recognize my wireless adaptor and I got sick of working on it, under Lucid it works.
<auska1714> well, i will look for somthing diferent then hehe
<actionParsnip1> metricpiano: its fine to use it its just not supported in this channel
<metricpiano> k, no prob I'll try #ubuntu+1
<actionParsnip1> metricpiano: i use lucid myself
<archboxman> metricpiano: should think about another distro that supports both lucid is in a alpha 2 vase and is not released till april... good luck :)
<metricpiano> archboxman: thanks for your help
<Darael> I've been trying to mount a webDAV share, which I normally can only get to through a godsawful MS ISA server browser interface.  I can't get it to mount with gvfs (places->connect to server), but I can mount it with davfs2 or fusedav.  Problem is, if I use davfs2 it takes... well, more than half an hour to unmount (I restarted in the end) and if I use fusedav I can't unmount it at all.  Have tried cadaver as well as the graphical clients (davex
<archboxman> no problem
<j_m_williams> I am wanting to build ubuntu packages from source does anyone know of a good tutorial
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; how do i get my bluetooth headphones working on ubuntu 9.10?  they are already paired and headphones service is connected via bluetooth icon
<actionParsnip1> Darael: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2009/06/27/howto-webdav-on-ubuntu-9-04-server/
<archboxman> metricpiano: if your trying to get the latest and greatest to work your going to need a rolling release distro or just wait till april for support :)
<CyL> Is there a way to automatically disable the computer's touchpad everytime a mouse is inserted?
<Darael> actionParsnip1: I don't administrate the share.
<Xpistos|work> Hey everyone
<j_m_williams> Anyone? I am wanting to build ubuntu packages from source does anyone know of a good tutorial
<CrashOverride> hey guys
<CrashOverride> !sources > j_m_williams
<ubottu> j_m_williams, please see my private message
<actionParsnip1> Darael: try cadaver
<j_m_williams> thanks!
<Xpistos|work> j_m_williams: Linux reality had a good episode about compiling from source
<CrashOverride> No problem
<CrashOverride> :)
<Darael> actionParsnip1: It's a client, but it won't let me mount it which is what I'm really after.
<actionParsnip1> Darael: sudo cadaver http://servername
<CrashOverride> !sources > CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride, please see my private message
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<actionParsnip1> Darael: is this what you meant earlier: Go to “Place” > “Connect to Server“. Select “WebDAV (HTTP)“. Enter the IP of your WebDAV server and then press “Connect“. Submit the username and password. An icon will be displayed on your desktop. Double click it and go.
<archboxman> lol ubottu
<actionParsnip1> Darael: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202761
<Darael> actionParsnip1: If you reread my original question, that was the first thing I tried.  It don't work.
<CyL> Does ubuntu has any applet to deal with the disable touchpad button on the keyboard?
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<joel___> .
<CrashOverride> !bot > ubottu
<ubottu> CrashOverride, please see my private message
<SpaceGhostC2C> Don't play with the bot please.
<Darael> actionParsnip1: davfs was the second thing I tried, but it takes a very long time indeed to unmount.  So long that I've never actually seen it complete.
<actionParsnip1> Darael: thats all i got, maybe someone else can contribute
<lekefly> My DNS wont work.. :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> Darael, what's the sitch bro?
<Darael> actionParsnip1: Yeah, it's been a while trying to do this one.
<actionParsnip1> Darael: before, instead of writing that long snidey remark, a simple "yes" is not only quicker but politer
<Darael> actionParsnip1: Point.  Sorry!
<actionParsnip1> Darael: np
<j_m_williams> Guys, I'm just looking for some pointers on building packages. Any help (links) is appreciated.
<macman_> guys question .. what is the default file for grub2
<Darael> SpaceGhostC2C: Attempting to mount a webDAV share, unable to mount with gvfs, big troubles /un/mounting with both davfs and fusedav
<archboxman> actionParsnip1: what ever happened to a simple question now everyone wants the lastest and greatest to work right out the box... Darael what is boxnet????
<Darael> archboxman: I haven't a clue!
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: ive not bout hardware in AGES
<SpaceGhostC2C> archboxman, probably ever since ubuntu started looking more and more interesting.
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: itd be nice if it would but linux doesnt have the support or funding which the others get
<CyL> Is there a way to automatically disable the computer's touchpad everytime a mouse is inserted?
<j_m_williams> Anyone?
<kermit> jken146: the Installed-Size seems to be quite inaccurate: # dpkg-query --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' -W torcs .. 31476 torcs .. # dpkg -L  torcs .. Package `torcs' does not contain any files (!)
<novato_br> hi everyone? what's default user name and password of ubuntu mint 8?
<actionParsnip1> !compile | j_m_williams
<ubottu> j_m_williams: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Darael> CyL: Probably not an easy graphical one.  I'd think it could be done with udev rules...
<actionParsnip1> !mint | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Rikki_Tikki> If I want to boot ubuntu from an external hard drive, is there anything special I need to do?  Or do I just install it from the live CD onto the hard drive?  There are a million tutorials for this out there, but they all say different things.
<archboxman> actionParsnip1:  and SpaceGhostC2C I use archlinux because for the latest and greatest I have to use a rolling distro and the setup is not that easy and ubuntu is trying implament udev I see with upstart....
<recon69_lap> novato_br: not sure , but would guess the one you used when you installed it :)
<macman_> i have 2 grub entrys for windows i would like to remove 1 of them .. how would i do this ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Rikki_Tikki, you just install it to the externel and then make sure to boot from the externel.
<actionParsnip1> Rikki_Tikki: change bios to boot cd, there is a usb install option on the livecd
<SpaceGhostC2C> archboxman, I actually roll my LFS distro.
<Rikki_Tikki> Ok, and that will write to the partition on the external drive only?
<j_m_williams> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: i use ubuntu because all my hardware works out of the box and ive got to the point where i dont care as long as my system works
<j_m_williams> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<CyL> Darael: may just an app that could deal with the the button on my keyboard that eneables/disables the touchpad?
<actionParsnip1> Rikki_Tikki: providing you use the right installer, yes. you can always shutdown and pull the power from the internal drive to be sure
<Darael> CyL: I'm afraid I don't know.
<Viking667> bah stuff it all. Sound doesn't work.
<Rikki_Tikki> Probably not happening.  I'm using a laptop.  =/
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: so i use older hardware and have zero issues :)
<Darael> Does anyone know of an app that can open SMART notebook files?  Besides SMART Notebook, that is!
<CyL> Darael: okay, thanks for your time buddy...
<actionParsnip1> Rikki_Tikki: then tread carefully and read, you will be fine
<rdvonz> Hey, having trouble with my monitor resolution. It used to go to 1280x1024 now it's at 800x600 and I can't change it.
<Rikki_Tikki> actionParsnip1: alright, thanks for the help.
<rdvonz> Darael: Similar to the smartboards schools are using now?
<Darael> rdvonz: Same app, yeah.  I've got to get one open, and the free viewer is windows-only.
<daftykins> Darael: seeing those at a place i worked had me thinking they'd use an evil proprietary format. is it not just bmp renamed then?
<actionParsnip1> http://en.sourcews.com/smart-notebook-now-available-all-core
<archboxman> actionParsnip1: Ubuntu is on its way to becoming the Windows of linux with all these support questions people and want there desires meet??? just to much there is a lot bloat on ubuntu :)
<Kibby> anyone know a great mp3/aac tagging software for linux?
<rdvonz> Darael: Assuming you don't want to use wine for any of this, I did a quick google search: http://www2.smarttech.com/st/en-US/Support/SBS/SBSv97Linux.htm
<tyler_d> when I go System->Admistration->Hardware Drivers and select the recommended video driver, the download/install only gets 50% complete, then just hangs, brand-new 9.10 install.?? any help would be awesome.
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: kinda yeah
<archboxman> Darael: playonlinux :)
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: not if you use the minimal install though ;)
<Darael> rdvonz: I did look at the SMART website, but it looked like I'd need a key for the versions that would run on Linux.
<archboxman> actionParsnip1: I agree ,but most people don't know about the minimal install of ubuntu...
<Darael> archboxman: Nice as playonlinux is, I'd be surprised if they had a smart-notebook install script.
<actionParsnip1> archboxman: some dont know about linux
<archboxman> Darael: for what???
<archboxman> Darael: I run this program on my laptop ;)
<Darael> archboxman: You suggested playonlinux - I need this nasty closed SMART notebook file open.
<archboxman> Darael: what are you trying to do make a connection via internet to a windows computer
<Darael> archboxman: I moved on from that one, I'm now trying to get a SMART notebook file open.
<mneptok> Darael: http://www2.smarttech.com/st/en-US/Support/Downloads/SBS/NBS10Linux.htm
<archboxman> what is a smart file???
<archboxman> lmao
<actionParsnip1> Darael: does the file open if you install the windows app in wine then run it
<schiggy> hi
<Darael> mneptok: The only ones I found on SMART's site require me to both a) pay and b) give a random file from the internet a root password - I don't /think/ so.
<schiggy> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10 grub2 and eeepc 901go
<actionParsnip1> !details | schiggy
<ubottu> schiggy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mneptok> Darael: the Windows version requires you to pay, as well.
<schiggy> i never see the menu for kernel choise
<archboxman> Darael: what is in this smart file????
<Darael> mneptok: There's a Student Version for Windows - a free viewer.
<Darael> archboxman: Some presentation I have to give...
<homebrewcider> Hi there, I have a fresh installation of Xubuntu 9.10. Auto login fails every time and I get taken to a manual login screen. It takes usually between 4 and 8 attempts to login using my user name and password. How can I check the cause of the problem. I'm assuming there's a log somewhere but don't know what to look for.
<mneptok> Darael: check the WINE appdb to see if the viewer is known to run in WINE
<Viking667> I've got modules loaded for my sound, but alsa still insists there are no soundcards.
<archboxman> Darael:oh your taking a college course via internet??
<Viking667> even when the command "alsa reload" unloaded all the sound modules, then reloaded the exact same ones....
<Darael> archboxman: Close enough.
<Viking667> So... what the heck am I missing?
<loops> Viking667,  what does dmesg say?
<_dreamy> do the HyperZ 3d cards, go seek for the systems RAM has a Resource? anyone helping?
<Viking667> finds that the ES1371 is there, as well as the on board AC97
<Viking667> snd_via82xx
<Darael> mneptok: Doesn't even have an entry!
<Darael> I have to go.  Thanks anyway.  G'night!
<Viking667> I even hear clicks when I modprobe the es1371
<mneptok> Darael: so see if it works, and then update the WINE appdb :)
<loops> Viking667, what are you seeing that suggests alsa isn't seeing the cards ?
<archboxman> Darael: those webservers are maintained the campus and files like that should be accessed by the campus requirements...Or vist a library and print out the article is the way I would go... if it is only for one presatation... good luck
<th3voic3> Hi. I have used backintime for a while to backup my home folder. the backup-folder is now almost 100gb in size. Now I'm trying to delete that folder. it moved to trash and the "file operations" dialog has now disappeared, too. however there is still disk activity and when I try to disconnect the external hard drive on which the backup folder resided it says gfvsd-trash is keeping it busy. what can i do?
<Spreadsheet_> Is it possible to have certain fonts appear anti-aliased and others normal?
<Viking667> alsactl store; alsactl: load-state(1608):   no soundcards found
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone here know what the PCM slider on the ALSA mixer is?
<Viking667> do I have to nuke asound.ctl and restart alsa?
<truthtaco> having video issues, using open source driver = not working, no ATI restricted driver available
<DavidJHeinrich> is it only there for onboard sound, or also for sound-cards?
<truthtaco> (need help etc etc)
<loops> Viking667, perhaps; worth a shot
<Zarrex> evening all
<archboxman> TruthTaco: try another distro that supports the ati card ... like suse since they were the ones working on support for ati cards in the first place...
<Viking667> hm. Didn't work. Alsamixer still insists there's no such device (default)
<macman_> anyone using a custom grub splash theme on grub2 ?
<archboxman> !opensuse
<macman_> timfrost: the website says we can't 0_o
<macman_> err.
<macman_> my bad
<Zarrex> need help with lvm2 please, am getting multiple mounts for one volume.  have # out fstab lines but still the volume shows multiple time in 'disk utility' and can not mount other then read only
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<schiggy> i am using ubuntu 9.10 with grub2 on an eeepc 901go. when i did the update the 2.6.31.17 kernel was installed but i never see the grub menu for choise. do anyone knows that problem?
<archboxman> !Opensuse
<Viking667> Weird thing is: I've got sound devices in /dev and even a couple of control devices in /dev/snd/
<hyperstation> hey i want to ask a question....do u know why APTonCD on my ubuntu 9.10 can't backup all of the packages?? and do you have a solutin for it?
<archboxman> stupid bot :/
<Viking667> ... that point to two control devices in dev
<hyperstation> i am not bot anyway
<Viking667> hyperstation: weren't talking about you.. more what archboxman said
<loops> Viking667, you don't have a buggered ~/.asoundrc do you
<Viking667> hm. Could do. I never thought of that, as I didn't know it existed until now.
<hyperstation> hey i want to ask a question....do u know why APTonCD on my ubuntu 9.10 can't backup all of the packages?? and do you have a solutin for it?.....no one answers my question..
<loops> Viking667, you probably don't have one then
<iceroot> hyperstation: dont backup all packages is not very detailed, what packages for .e.g?
<danbhfive> hyperstation: maybe it is only backing up the packages you have in cache
<archboxman> hyperstation: why do you want to backup old packages???
<hyperstation> no, actually my package is all new
<Viking667> urk.
<Viking667> wrong damn machine.
<archboxman> hyperstation: burn them to a cd???
<loops> Viking667, lol.
<hyperstation> no, i want to burn them on dvd
<danbhfive> hyperstation: what is missing?
<archboxman> hyperstation: go ahead what is your point?? they'll be outdated in about 3 months.. what exactly are you saving the .deb packages for??
<hyperstation> examples : audacious, vlc, and something important for KDE environment and my gambas :(
<hyperstation> i want to install it to my desktop PC
<vincenzo> I am looking for help on installing makeinfo in my ubuntu distro
<archboxman> hyperstation: that is why we use apt-get install program  and program and program
<vincenzo> I have tried that but it says that the package is not found
<marc__> I have 3 computer plugged in a Gigabyte Switch, the switch is plugged in my router, the router is plug in the cable modem... If I want to use port 58846 to connect from one computer to another, do I need to configure the router or it's not necessary since they are all plugged in the switch?
<hyperstation> lol..my internet connection cannot do it
<xentek> can anyone point me towards a resource about modifying ubuntu's init.d for memcached to start multiple instances?
<Viking667> I think I found what's wrong. alsactl's only looking for stuff in /dev/snd, and of course, there's bugger all there.
<Viking667> one directory, called "by-id"
<aaron_> im having some trouble with LVM, i've created an md raid (working fine) and added it to a pv, created a vg and added lv's they all show up under pv/vg/lvscan. but in most docs it says there should be a folder in /dev/<vgname> with the lv's in it, its not there, any ideas?
<Viking667> and inside that directory, are two entries pointing back to two entries in /dev
<archboxman> hyperstation: you want to know location of the .deb files to burn to disk??? yes no
<Viking667> So I'm rather wondering what the hell happened to the sound and to the device manager
<fenix`> damn irssi default settings.
<diegobestlinux> ola
<Viking667> fenix`: did you realise that if you start irssi with --nick whatever   it'll save that to your config? From then on, you'll start off as "whatever" nick.
<hyperstation> if i had better internet connection i would never ask this question hehe
<nocleader> marc_ : If all 3 hosts are on the same subnet you won't need to change the router ( I assume you don't have an ACL on router )
<hyperstation> yes of course...anyway, where is it?
<nocleader> marc_ : also I assume you are NOT using vlans on the switch
<danbhfive> hyperstation: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep vlc        anything show up?
<garymc> Hey my webserver is on the net I know the IP but I need to tunnel somehow to a polycom phone on the subnet of my server. Anyone know how I can do this?
<thinkwritemute> For some reason my System Monitor is showing CPU1 at 70% and CPU2 at 80%~, but I can't find the source!
<thinkwritemute> Now my computer is extremely sluggish.
<marc__> nocleader, don't think so, basic 5port home router
<nocleader> marc_ : yes I agree,  simple stuff
<B3rz3rk3r> thinkwritemute, have you opened System Monitor and arranged the tabs accroding to CPU usage?
<nocleader> marc_ : don't forget a possible firewall on your hosts; that could affect things
<thinkwritemute> B3rz3rk3r: If by tabs you mean columns, yes I have. The worst offender is System Monitor at 20%-40%
<thinkwritemute> The remaining processes are 0%
<B3rz3rk3r> yeah i did, thats odd
<marc__> nocleader, so all communication between computer is going only through the switch and only on the router to go on the net.  do I understand correctly?
<hyperstation> nothing happened...btw it is not only that package...even aptoncd cannot backup my gnome-ppp
<Talon_> gnome is not shutting off my monitor, I went to preferences>Screensaver, bumped it down to 1 minute, clicked power management, set my screen to shut off at one minute, i wait a min, it fades to black and then jumps back to being fully bright n never shuts off
<garymc> Anyone know how I can tunnel???
<B3rz3rk3r> thinkwritemute, running flash?
<garymc> to a subnet ip on my server. Its a web interface and its a phone?
<nocleader> marc_ the router should only be involved if you are going off network ... ex... if you need to leave your local subnet to go to internet for example
<recon69_lap> thinkwritemute: try use htop instead of system monitor
<thinkwritemute> B3rz3rk3 I use Chrome, so I would have noticed.
<danbhfive> hyperstation: you can try the same command, replacing vlc with gnome-ppp.  If nothing shows up, you don't have the package, and you will have to download it again
<garymc> the web ip is something like 81.123.345.34 and the subnet i want to connect to is 192.168.0.34
<Zarrex> garymc: you mean vpn ?
<garymc> possibly
<garymc> how do i vpn?
<hyperstation> actually i am not sure what package is not shown up on aptoncd....but i m sure it is more than just what i expected
<Talon_> anybody else have this problem with gnome? I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<Zarrex> garymc: client on phone config, whatever that is and a vpn server like openSwan (I think)
<thinkwritemute> INstalling HTOP. I wish System Monitor wasn't such a crappy program.
<garymc> in the short iam at home and need to get into a phones software thats on a Subnet of my server can i do this now?
<archboxman> danbhfive: they can just do a locate???? pkg tar.gz if it exsists
<danbhfive> archboxman: sorry, I dont follow
<archboxman> danbhfive: thought they were looking for a pkg in the long list and could find it so use locate
<Zarrex> garymc: tried to setup a private chat. not working.  I dunno what you have setup on your server to best help u
<garymc> i just run LTSP server
<danbhfive> archboxman: I dunno, the grep should have done the finding for them
<hyperstation> excuse me....my aptoncd cannot backup all of the packages, how to solve it?
<thinkwritemute> Ok, HTOP shows CPU1 at 50% and CP2 at 60%, but only maybe 10% usage in the list.
<bensa> Hi. I am new here. Does anyone know who I can turn too when I need advice about removing packages?
<Zarrex> garymc: do you have a thin client on yr phone?
<obaid> bensa, what do you want to remove
<archboxman> hyperstation: there compressed files in the first place how many are you trying to backup ???
<bensa> Bluez-utils
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves at everyone...
<Zarrex> bensa: hi. what packages?
<obaid> bensa, sudo apt-get remove bluez<tab> will complate
<obaid> complete*
<recon69_lap> thinkwritemute: you scrolled through all the processes?
<bensa> I tried, that didn't work
<nitemovz> hello all
<bensa> can I post the error message here?
<obaid> bensa, what error msg you got
<hyperstation> so many times of course, but it just get the same result
<obaid> no
<nitemovz> Can anyone help me install makeinfo on my computer through the command line? I am working on a program that requires me to use makeinfo
<erUSUL> !paste | bensa
<ubottu> bensa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<obaid> bensa, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Zarrex> bensa: have you tried the synaptic package manager (GUI)
<thinkwritemute> recon69_lap: I have it sorted.
<archboxman> hyperstation: this is a dvd you should be able to write 4 gigs of data to this disc... you selecting the write way to burn the data...???
<thinkwritemute> What is console-kit-daemon and why is it running 15 times?
<Zarrex> can anybody help regarding LVM2 read only problems
<JenniferB> how do I reverse an update with SVN ? ( go back to a previous revision)
<macman_> anyone mind helping me setup a printer .. the printer is on the network and it is not shared .. it has its on built in network
<macman_> i have the ip and all
<hyperstation> yes, because i want to use that repo to distribute it to someone who need it
<simmerz> hi. I've added my ppa to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo but when i do an aptitude update, it doesn't even get looked at. any ideas?
<teknomage> macman  sure  what do you want to know?
<macman_> teknomage: i want to connect ot and print to it
<ZykoticK9> nitemovz, have you tried installing texinfo from the repo -- according to some people in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16734 it worked as a drop-in replacement for makeinfo
<macman_> teknomage: its a esponda30f0 .. it shows up on the network as a workforce printer
<nitemovz> textinfo?
<gerrin> in search of internet browsers other than firefox, any suggestions?
<nitemovz> I will give that a try
<archboxman> hyperstation: what is it giving that you don't have permissions to folder or what?? what is the error msg???
<bensa> yes, I want to upgrade, but it wouldn't let me, cause I have defetive packages, but when I try to remove it with sudo apt-get remove, I get the same error message, when I try to force install: error-url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369177/
<alexmonkeyboy> Shouldn't it be /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo.list ?
<teknomage> macman  just go to administration and select printer, then add
<Talon_> Ubuntu 9.10 > Gnomes Start Menu > System > Preferences > Screensaver: If i go to power management, and set a time for my screen to shut off it never does.. and if I enable spin down hard disks when possible, it assumes my USB keyboard is a hard disk and disconnects it. only way to get the keyboard back is unplug n plug back in.
<nitemovz> ZykoticK9: I get "E: Couldn't find package textinfo"
<ZykoticK9> nitemovz, it's texinfo as i wrote it
<macman_> teknomage: i don't see it
<macman_> let me go see if it is on
<hyperstation> no there is no error messages, it is just the program cannot backup all of the packages completely
<recon69_lap> thinkwritemute: thats about all I know about processes, but if it's any help both my cpu's are at about 50% as well :)
<nitemovz> thanks! I read it as "text"
 * Psilocybin_Elf recommends Swiftfox, Kazehakase or Chrome...
<nitemovz> It seems to be working!
<teknomage> macman  you don't see main menu, places administration?
<hyperstation> no there is no error messages, it is just the program which cannot backup all of the packages completely
<archboxman> hyperstation: burn it 2 dvd
<thinkwritemute> recon69_lap: Arrrgh, that's crazy! Oh well, meh. Thanks for the help.
<archboxman> hyperstation: burn it 2 dvds ... problem solved
<macman_> teknomage: i see the printer section i just don't see the printer .. by the way its not cups or anything .. like i stated aboce its a printer that is connect to the network via wifi
<recon69_lap> thinkwritemute: might be a reporting glitch with multi cpu's.
<teknomage> macman  it should still be showing up though, are you sure you have those ports open?
<kyon-MTfr> I've made a mess with my sound configuration after a hardware failure, could someone help me please ?
<git__> anyone have problem with ext4 on Ubuntu 9.10?
<hyperstation> so how to do that?
<git__> i kept getting data corruption random when doing large files
<macman_> teknomage: other computers in the hose print to it inculding thi mac i use for work
<archboxman> hyperstation: select half the list files and burn to disk... hyperstation are you trying to do this from the command line or in a gui???
<hyperstation> from a gui
<teknomage> macman if printing doesn't see it when it does a search there must be some network issue maybe?
<hyperstation> aptoncd-->gui
<SeaPhor> where can i go for help/support with apache???
<archboxman> hyperstation: are you playing with the program or the folder location of all the files
<teknomage> macman   it's pretty straightforward with most printers even networked
<hyperstation> i dont know what u mean but i just use aptoncd as is..
<hyperstation> without any extra command or something
<archboxman> hyperstation: are you in folder with all the tar.gz files are located
<simmerz> Hi, any reason why a debootstrapped ubuntu install wouldn't look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<hyperstation> not yet...anyway, i download all of the packages using synaptic..
<Flimm> How can you get RSS feed updates using Ubuntu's new notification system?
<macman_> teknomage: it should find a network printer also even though this is linux and it uses cups ?
<Milp> Hi there, can someone tell me why high amounts of blocked ips slow my server down? And how can i circumvent this problem?
<teknomage> macman  yeah, i've never had any problems
<zephead> does anybody have experience with external channel changing script using USB-UIRT in MythTV?
<macman_> ok i have to see if it is connected .. let me reboot to windows and see if it finds it
<Nooneshere> Bonjour. I have googled this already, but how do you untar something? If someone could help me? I am trying to install what pulse. I have the SH file done. This is all.
<hyperstation> hello..
<archboxman> hyperstation: no no no places > my computer > file system > open folders /var /lib /apt /cache select form the list half the files and right click burn to disc should work...
<VCoolio> Nooneshere: install unp and do 'unp <filename>' instead of bothering with right flags with 'tar xczf etc'
<Nooneshere> vcoolio, i will do
<cdr_> i need help getting my video card to work i have a nvidia geforce4 440 go can someone plz help me and the distro im using is ubuntu 8.04lts
<SuperDefenderX> !Eggdrop
<cdr_> i need help getting my video card to work i have a nvidia geforce4 440 go can someone plz help me and the distro im using is ubuntu 8.04lts
<chriszf> Hey, sometimes when I apt-get remove something, sometimes bash seems to think it still exists, eg: -bash: /usr/bin/gm: No such file or directory
<Nooneshere> Okay i have it unpacked, now how to i install it?
<hyperstation> anyway, the package in that folder is just as same as the package i just burned...it is not complete yet...
<Gorash> Howdy people. I have a small webdav issue. My vhost info: http://pastebin.com/m4d37d521    -- the problem I face is that my webdav functions 100%. When I surf to my IP/webdav (it is an internal IP) i have to auth myself. Problem I have.. when I surf to my <IP> alone it displays the contents of the <IP>/webdav map and I dont want that :) Anyone can point me in the right direction!? Thanks
<chriszf> That is, if I try to run it without path.
<archboxman> hyperstation: that is why danbhfive gave you the location to the files so you could select the folder and burn the selected amount should have wrote down the path to the cache and gone to the folder selected half the packages and drag and droped the packages to the program aptoncd
<Nooneshere> vcollio, its done, how do i install?\
<xentek> what's the cleanest way to manage multiple memcached instances on ubuntu?
<hyperstation> i am getting confused now hehe...so what should i do next?
<kyon-MTfr> Hello, my sound card "disappeared" from the sound manager because of (long story) after a (now fixed) hardware failure, can someone help me please ?
<cdr_> i need help getting my video card to work i have a nvidia geforce4 440 go can someone plz help me and the distro im using is ubuntu 8.04lts
<kyon-MTfr> (ubuntu 9.10)
<kaell> how can i play a sound from command line to test if it is working?
<archboxman> hyperstation: what are you taking about did you finalize the burn on aptoncd or burn to disc... your confusing me...??? did you burn list to disc
<iflema> kaell canberra-gtk-play --file=/usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/sonar.ogg
<VCoolio> Nooneshere: depends on what kind of stuff is in there; read the README or INSTALL file, also use 'checkinstall' rather than 'make install'; what are you trying to install anyway?
<kaell> cool, thanks
<Tiggers> so,I uuhhh... accidently removed myself from the sudoers list, am I screwed?
<hyperstation> about that one, i have burnt it well...
<cdr_> i need help getting my video card to work i have a nvidia geforce4 440 go can someone plz help me and the distro im using is ubuntu 8.04lts
<archboxman> hyperstation: or is it not letting you burn to disc because you have selected to many files delete half the list and burn to disc.. this is not rocket science you need to learn how to use the program
<Nooneshere> vcoolio, i am trying to install whatpulse. www.whatpulse.org/download/ No install file.
<danbhfive> cdr_: have you considered using the latest distro?
<cdr_> danbhfive: its an older video card
<kyon-MTfr> @Tiggers : there is a way, but it won't be easy
<cdr_> danbhfive: i dont think the xorg would approve of it
<hyperstation> yes i have burnt it...all of the package is on my dvd now
<danbhfive> cdr_: why is that?  There are 3 nvidia drivers, one is the latest, and the other two are for the older cards
<iWolf> Would I shrink my W7 partition, boot up the LiveCd, run the installer, etc; then I choose, "USE FREE SPACE" for the install (Dual-Boot)
<V4mpire> cdr_, i should have thought it would im using ubuntu on an old card
<Tiggers> kyon-MTfr, hows that?
<archboxman> hyperstation: great sounds good stop complaining about having to do maintence tasks... every person has same takes ... even me..
<danbhfive> cdr_: you should have System > Admin > hardware drivers
<V4mpire> 1 that linux doesn't work to well as 3d hard to setup so haven't bothered to setup for 3d
<cdr_> V4mpire: it works great with ubuntu 9.04
<kyon-MTfr> Tiggers : you may log in as root via grub
<cdr_> danbhfire: i tried went to blank screen
<kyon-MTfr> I'm looking for my notes, because it's not easy to do
<cdr_> i will try to upgrade then do you think it will mess it up
<Tiggers> ok
<danbhfive> I don't know.  You could just try out a livecd
<V4mpire> cdr_,  i had that with mine just means u have to manual do the xorg.conf to get things done temp
<cdr_> okay
<Tiggers> what if I never set the root passwd explicitly?
<cdr_> thanks
<hyperstation> what should i do next? i think it is still uncomplete yet
<cdr_> okay i will upgrade then
<cdr_> thank you
<hyperstation> anyway do u know where is the rest of the package?
<V4mpire> Tiggers, then you wont need to login if you never set 1
<Krai> hi
<VCoolio> Nooneshere: it looks like a bin file, just 'sudo mv WhatPulse /usr/local/bin && sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/WhatPulse' then run it (my guess)
<Krai> hiwhat is the file ext .linux ?
<V4mpire> Tiggers, when u boot look on grub it says to press a certain key to get to boot menu or something u then add single to the boot line or something like that
<VCoolio> Nooneshere: this means: copy the file to a convenient place and make it executable
<Krai> there is a file whose extension .linux ?
<Tiggers> ok
<Nooneshere> vcoolio i just run that command. now what do i do?
<V4mpire> Tiggers, here you go
<V4mpire> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<cAs-karmico> hi everyone
<cAs-karmico> Ive got a serious question about conky...could anyone help me??
<sarthor> Hi, How can i redirect all the my users traffice comming from 192.168.0.1/24 to 192.168.0.1:80 using iptables,(my thtpd running here) browsers traffice only.
<VCoolio> Nooneshere: I don't know the app, so I don't know what it's supposed to do, but if it's some standalone thing you can now execute the command 'WhatPulse'
<Nooneshere> Vcoolio It doesn't sadly
<derek__> Hey I've been having a serious problem with 9.10. Whenever I open my laptop lid to come out of suspend mode, all I see is a black screen and a white cursor. What do I do?
<cAs-karmico> Could anyoone help me with a conky problem???
<Woolman> how do I change the computer name in Karmic?
<VCoolio> Nooneshere: what is the error message?
<Chr1z> In Ubuntu where how do I view and modify the list of services that automatically start during bootup?
<Nooneshere> cannot find whatpulse
<Nooneshere> I must go sorry
<CShadowRun> Chr1z: system > preferences > startup applications
<Chr1z> CShadowRun: thx
<lmk> hey - is there a way i can block a specific usb input device at boot up ?
<Woolman> Chr1z: Go to System>>Administration >> Services
<dhmhtrhs> eiparxh kanenas ellhnas
<derek__> Hey I've been having a serious problem with 9.10. Whenever I open my laptop lid to come out of suspend mode, all I see is a black screen and a white cursor. What do I do?
<CShadowRun> Woolman: there is no services there :P
<DavidJHeinrich> is it safe to remove a PCI card while the case is on?
<Chr1z> CShadowRun: different in Kubuntu?
<CShadowRun> Chr1z: dunno, this isn't the kubuntu channel though :P
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: while the computer is powered up? heck no!
<ascheel> Anybody here ever use DarkPlaces in Ubuntu and have any sound issues (no sound at all)?
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich   definitely not!
<DavidJHeinrich> damn
<maco> DavidJHeinrich: you'll give yourself or the computer an electric shock that neither of you is likely to take well
<DavidJHeinrich> well, my old sound card from 2001 or 2002 doesn't work :-(
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich   yeah and probably fry the card or MB to
<DavidJHeinrich> shows up in ALSA, but no sound
<DavidJHeinrich> well, glad I didn't try it
<zig_> Anyone have trouble with microphone & built-in ATI-chipset sound?
<zig_> With Ubuntu 9.10?
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich   did you run alsamixer in terminal?
<kyon-MTfr> I can't reinstall my sound card after it disappeared" from the sound manager because of (long story I can explain) after a hardware failure, can someone help me please ? (ubuntu 9.10)
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: in the terminal, how do I change the sound card I'm modifying? I ave onboard sound, the plugged in creative SB PCI card, and the sound-chip on my radeon GPU
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich   does it should show which device it's on?
<Chr1z> CShadowRun: any way to control sevices starting during bootup from the command line?
<DavidJHeinrich> its on he HDA Intel (the onboard sound)
<kyon-MTfr> alsaconf just doesn't detect my card while lspci shows it
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich i mean in the term it says chip xxx  ?
<jose__> Hi, I'm having problems with printing to my usb printer. I always have to use "sudo". Any help?
<DavidJHeinrich> chip is AD1989B
<Random832> jose__; what port is it on?
<Random832> also, are you using CUPS?
<jose__> Random832, usblp0
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich  and the card  shows up in sound preferences also?
<Random832> ls -l /dev/usblp0
<icek0ld> Anyone know of code or prog to combine Multiple wifi connections for greater Bandwidth?
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: in GNOME Alsamixer, it shows up as "Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 4" (It's an old SB Live card)
<Random832> also are you using cups?
<jose__> Random832, It's installed on cups, but actually I'm printing using JavaPOS driver and I have tu run my POS software as root always to get it to print.
<Random832> ok, ls -l /dev/usblp0
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: and the oon-board shows up as "Analog Device AD1989B"
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich  maybe it's loading the wrong driver?  run lsmod  in the term
<derek__> Hey I've been having a serious problem with 9.10. Whenever I open my laptop lid to come out of suspend mode, all I see is a black screen and a white cursor. What do I do?
<enrico__> can you give italian access
<jose__> Random832, one moment please
<hyperstation> excuse me...i have another problem...i cannot open root on 9.10...do u know the solution?
<jose__> sorry
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich  sometimes old cards won't work with the new drivers
#ubuntu 2010-02-05
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: what am i looking for with lsmod?
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: stuff like emu10k1?
<jose__> Random832, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-02-04 00:59 /dev/usblp0 -> usb/lp0
<iWolf> Would I shrink my W7 partition, boot up the LiveCd, run the installer, etc; then I choose, "USE FREE SPACE" for the install (Dual-Boot)?
<deshymers> I'm using the netbook remix and to boot into single user mode I would type 'e' after grub has loaded correct?
<zephead> hello.  I'm fairly new to bash scripts and would greatly appreciate help passing an argument through a script.  The (successful commandline) I'm trying to execute is "irsend --device /dev/lircd1" but my script command doesn't seem to be honoring the argument... "irsend --device /dev/lircd1 SEND_ONCE $REMOTE_NAME $digit" with $REMOTE_NAME and $digit defined properly.  Any ideas?
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich  yeah but it will be a soundriver, it will show the modules that are loaded, so you need to load the one that will work with that card
<Random832> jose__; ls -l /dev/usb/lp0
<jose__> Random832,
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich you can load it manually with modprobe
<jose__> Random832, crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 2010-02-04 00:59 /dev/usb/lp0
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: this is what I see in lsmod: http://pastebin.com/m1976b1e
<enrico__> i d ont remembar italian channel,can you give me please
<Random832> add yourself to the lp group
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: yea, but how do I find out what to load?
<jose__> ok
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich yeah anything with snd is a soundriver, you might need to google and see what specific driver that chips requires, alsa might not have it in it's database
<Random832> sudo adduser [your username] lp
<Woolman> How do I change the name of a my Ubuntu PC (9.04)?
<kyon-MTfr> hyperstation, it's disabled in all ubuntu distributions, use sudo instead
<DavidJHeinrich> teknomage: not finding much from google
<jose__> Random832, same thing
<hyperstation> no i want to open root session
<enrico__> chi mi da aiuto
<ZykoticK9> hyperstation, there is a way to enable root (but it's not supported in this channel)
<kyon-MTfr> can anyone help me to reinstall my sound card please ?
<hyperstation> do u know how to do that?
<Random832> jose__; you have to log in again for the group to take effect
<teknomage> DavidJHeinrich well i think ac97 is the stock driver for sb compatible cards, is it a pci or isa?  how old is it?
<jose__> oh ok
<jose__> sorry :)
<hyperstation> just default root password please
<jose__> brb
<kyon-MTfr> teknomage, David left
<zig_> Anyone else having major pulseaudio problems as of late?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstation, there is no default root password
<hyperstation> so how to enable root session?
<cAs-karmico> could anyone help me with a conky problem????
<Random832> hyperstation; sudo passwd root
<teknomage> kyon-MTfr  thanks, didn't see him go!   lol
<Random832> why do you need to though? if you want a # shell just do sudo -s
<kyon-MTfr> you're welcome... may I bother you for my sound card problems please ? :D
<hyperstation> u mean username:sudo password:root?
<Random832> ZykoticK9; i just scrolled up and saw that... is there some sort of official document listing things we're not allowed to help people with?
<kyon-MTfr> hyperstation, no, type sudo before your command
<teknomage> kyon-MTfr  sure, i'll try, haven't had much luck so far though   lol
<kyon-MTfr> like : sudio vi /etc/group
<kyon-MTfr> *sudo vi /etc/group
<Random832> hyperstation; no i mean type the command "sudo passwd root", then enter a password for root.
<Tiggers> kyon-MTfr, did I mention its a server install?
<Random832> or you could just type sudo before any command you want to run as root and leave it off, but it should have told you that
<Tiggers> I dont see grub come up with the menu
<kyon-MTfr> Tiggers : no difference
<Random832> [sudo -s to get a # shell]
<kyon-MTfr> Tiggers : no difference unless your boot manager is lilo, not grub
<jose__> Random832, THANKS
<unop> !supportroot | Random832, hyperstation
<ubottu> Random832, hyperstation: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<kyon-MTfr> Tiggers : for that kind of manipulation, you need a physical access
<jose__> Random832, you really helped my day end wll
<ZykoticK9> Random832, i'm unaware of any "don't tell" lists (other then CoC), but you aren't suppose to give out info on setting root password
<jose__> well*
<hyperstation> i am sorry..
<unop> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kyon-MTfr> either you visit your datacenter or you phone your sysadmin
<Random832> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Tiggers> I have physical access
<Random832> someone should put that in the IrcGuidelines page, if it's really a rule :P
<solo> to all: please, help me. i need russian chanel for help  this ubuntu
<Random832> and i'll note that no-one even bothered to suggest to him to use sudo
<rww> ubottu: ru | solo
<ubottu> solo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gorash> > /join #ubuntu-ru ?
<Random832> wait, i see it
<Gorash> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Random832> so why does /etc/securetty exist, if root logins aren't supported?
<Random832> and in general why the lack of barriers other than the unset password?
<solo> thanks to all
<Gorash> on my mandriva system I login as root all the time :P
<Gorash> as long as you pay strict attention nothing can go wrong
<ZykoticK9> Random832, there are more road-blocks to root other then just the password, try logging into GDM as root and see how far you get
<nintnint> Anyone have any luck with evdo mmodems like Cricket or Verizon mobile broadband?
<Random832> ZykoticK9; i will note that :0 is in /etc/securetty
<pw-toxic_> hi
<pw-toxic_> i need something like ipcop for my ubuntu router
<pw-toxic_> i looked up webmi, but ubuntu wiki says that it shit for ubuntu ;)
<Gorash> Howdy people. I have a small webdav issue. My vhost info: http://pastebin.com/m4d37d521    -- the problem I face is that my webdav functions 100%. When I surf to my IP/webdav (it is an internal IP) i have to auth myself. Problem I have.. when I surf to my <IP> alone it displays the contents of the <IP>/webdav map and I dont want that :) Anyone can point me in the right direction!? Thanks
<Random832> where's the thing to start a second X session?
<unop> Random832,  it's been by design ever since the first release -- we advise against enabling the root account and using su as sudo suffices when you want to become the superuser -- but perhaps it's more that you aren't around for support 24/7
<zig_> I'm getting mass "pulseaudio ratelimit.c events suppressed" in my /var/log/messages
<Random832> i could swear there used to be a menu item to start a new gdm session in 9.04 - where did it go?
<zig_> It seems to be occupying lots of CPU cycles and overall locking up my system. I understand that likely thousands of others are having this issue, also.
<agentlandmine> Hi all!
<zig_> I assume it is because of this that my microphone will just drop after a period of time.
<cyberjunk502> radom832: there's a command actually
<ZykoticK9> Random832, gdmflexiserver will start a 2nd X session
<DavidJHeinrich> ok, had to take out my old sound-card, wasn't working...on-board works for audio-out but not recording (although I hear feedback, so must be driver issue?)...
<Random832> ok found it
<agentlandmine> Does anyone know if you can make custom keyboard shortcuts to programs in CLI?
<Viking667> Got a question. None of the "dynamic" style interfaces have been created in /dev/input, what do I need to look at?
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone ave any recommendation for a good simple *nix sound-card? one that has good audio quality and good mic-in?
<cyberjunk502> random832: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Viking667> i.e. there's not a /dev/input/mice
<Random832> after setting a password there was absolutely nothing blocking me from logging in. If my past experience is valid, firefox will complain to me about running it as root
<Random832> cyberjunk502; that's not it but i found it
<Random832> that starts it when you haven't got it running at all, i was looking or the way to get a second login
<kathie> How do I manually install a driver for a USB WiFi adapter? It doesn't show up in the proprietary driver list. I have a disk that has Linux drivers but I don't know how to install them.
<cyberjunk502> Random832:sorry my mistake
<zig_> agentlandmine: You mean, shortcuts to launch programs?
<coz_> kathie,  out of curiosity...the linux drivers on the disk... are they in tar.gz format
<agentlandmine> zig, yes like you can in gnome, with gconf-editor
<zig_> agentlandmine: Not sure that's possible...
<kathie> coz_ no
<Random832> hyperstation; if you just want a root shell, just run gksu gnome-terminal, or sudo -s from within a normal shell
<zig_> agentlandmine: ALthough I think if there were a way to do that, you might find some light @ the end of the tunnel @ GNU Screen
<coz_> kathie,  ok in what format are they
<zig_> agentlandmine: Or byobu
<Random832> why do you want a root login?
<kathie> coz_ There are a couple of folders and a couple of .dat files. there is also a makefile in the folder
<agentlandmine> zig_: oh yea? that would be cool, I was messing around with that, saw you can do a screen "split" if you compile it in... so probably some hope there
<Viking667> coz_: they're normally in .c format
<coz_> kathie,  ok is there also a  README   file  or  INSTALL  file
<iWolf> Would I shrink my W7 partition, boot up the LiveCd, run the installer, etc; then I choose, "USE FREE SPACE" for the install (Dual-Boot)?
<Viking667> (which means she'll need gcc, libc-dev
<Viking667> err, glibc-dev
<kathie> coz_ there is a readme_sta_usb file
<agentlandmine> zig_: I'll check out byobu, thanks for the heads up
<kathie> coz_ I tried to read it but couldn't understand it
<coz_> kathie,  ok   would you mind uploading that file  to speedyshare.com  and let me take a look at it
<kathie> coz_ http://www.speedyshare.com/files/20760504/README_STA_usb
<cyberjunk502> when i am trying to run svn update it is giving me error Skipped '-'
<agentlandmine> zig_: incidently, I found a nice program called "dvtm" that does split screen without X. thought i would pass it along. :)
<coz_> kathie,  ok let me read t hrough this...if I cant help  I have another suggestion
<kathie> coz_ Thank you
<rich7> hello, when i am building a database how do i categorise all of my files into the same folder?
<ZykoticK9> kathie, check this out http://tredosoft.com/rt2870_ubuntu
<cyberjunk502> when i am trying to run svn update it is giving me error Skipped '-' please someone help or tell me where i can get help
<kathie> ZykoticK9, Ok
<adam_> hey guys i have a quick question
<Jef91> adam_ just ask
<adam_> i need an ie based internet browser, firefox wont work with the site i need
<ZykoticK9> kathie, you'll probably have to switch the blacklisted driver around though (if you're using USB)
<rich7> anyone able to help with my database question\/
<Jef91> adam_ look into Winetricks to run ie6/7 or a VM
<kathie> ZykoticK9, I'm unsure what you mean by change it around... Sorry
<adam_> Jef91, dont want to vm on my netbook.. i will look into winetricks tho thanks!
<coz_> kathie,  still looking on that companies web site
<adam_> Jef91, i know chrome works
<ZykoticK9> kathie, in the example they are blacklisting (disabling) rt2800usb < but my guess is that's the driver you need, so you'll need to blacklist rt2800sta (I'm just guessing here, i don't have the same hw)
<kathie> coz_ Thank you
<Jef91> adam_ Ahh yes, I just installed IE7 on my netbook - chrome has a deb installer
<adam_> Jef91, however, when i installed chrome before, i didnt use the ppa version and it was slow as all get out
<Jef91> adam_ use the .deb installer from google.co/chrome - its quick as all getout
<Jef91> its all I use on nix
<adam_> Jef91, thanks!~
<cyberjunk502> anyone suggest me a good chm reader
<infid> where do user made cron scripts typically go? anywhere in their home dir?
<adam_> Jef91, the .deb installer was the slow one
<cyberjunk502> adam: is the site giving you errors on opening with chrome
<adam_> cyberjunk502, it wont load at all
<kathie> ZykoticK9, Just to make sure, I take the # out in the conf file right?
<Tokes> af
<cyberjunk502> adam:did you ever heard of Brup suite
<SchighSchagh> does anyone know how well ubuntu would install onto a eee pc? specifically a T91MT?
<rich7> anyone with any database knowledge??
<adam_> cyberjunk502, no
<Tokes> hi
<coz_> kathie,  how large is the whole linux folder with the driver in it?
<ZykoticK9> kathie, # are comments (meaning the line is ignored), you want to add the item to the list so if it's already listed with a # at the front, yes just remove the #
<Jef91> adam_ when did you last try it? i use it on several nix systems
<cyberjunk502> adam:it can change the user agent of the request download it and use it change the user agent header to that of ie6
<adam_> Jef91, just the other day
<kathie> coz_ 3.1 mb
<adam_> Jef91, i will try it again
<adam_> Jef91, brb
<coz_> kathie,  ok if you wouldnt mind...would you upload that whole file to speedyshare.com
<kathie> coz_ Ok
<ZykoticK9> coz_, just an FYI but it appears the driver(s) are already in Karmic, see http://tredosoft.com/rt2870_ubuntu
<whitequark> hello. I have a multimonitor setup with xrandr (is it xinerama?); one LVDS 1024x600 and one VGA 1680x1050. Anything in wine (including winecfg) that runs on VGA does not update any pixel out of LVDS range. How to fix this?
<kathie> coz_ http://www.speedyshare.com/files/20760573/Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  mm interesting cool
<dssddsbm> how do I link to bullet physics library?
<Joker_-_> Hi, I just wrote a partition table over the wrong drive. Haven't rebooted and everything is still *fine*. Any easy way to get the *live* partition table re-written on the drive?
<jaundice_> anyone know how to fix grub "error: the symbol 'grub_getcharwidth' not found" I have chroot ed and tried to reinstall grub but no go..  If it helps it was a reinstall of 9.10 over 10.4 on a multiboot system
<coz_> kathie,  apparenlty the driver is already installed on karmic    http://tredosoft.com/rt2870_ubuntu
<SchighSchagh> does anyone know how well ubuntu would install onto a eee pc? specifically a T91MT?
<coz_> kathie,  so  form that link   open a terminal   and type    sudo gedit   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Jef91> schighschagh - it runs well on most eee pcs
<Jef91> I run it on my 900a
<coz_> kathie,  is that opened?
<kathie> coz_ Ok, and just add the line they have on that page? ZykoticK9 sent me the same link as you were helping me
<kathie> coz_ yes
<coz_> kathie,  right add that line at the end of the file just below the last entry
<coz_> kathie,  then save and restart x probably
<bombel> Can someone tell me how can I deal with .bin files? By the way, there is no .cue file together... It's only a set of 3 .bin files.
<Jef91> bombel .bin files for what?
<coz_> kathie,  actually restart the system
<bombel> It's a game
<kathie> coz_ done.. I'll sign back on to let you know
<coz_> kathie,  be sure this is a complete reboot
<git__> Amazon EC2 is expensive
<bombel> i need the ISO, jef91
<ZykoticK9> kathie, start by trying to blacklist the one they suggest rt2800usb and if that doesn't work, THEN unblacklist rt2800usb and blacklist rt2870sta
<helper> hey need help! i remove 3 paritions from fdisk , now i re-create as one parition and i change parition id to ext3, now i want to install the file system how? thx
<Jef91> bombel - like to run the game?
<Tokes> Hi
<Tokes> Could someone help me get flash player installed on bt4?
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  I think she is in the process of a reboot..:)   you can grab her when she comes back :)
<bombel> I have 3 .bin files that are the game. And I believe i must convert them into .iso
<kathie> ZykoticK9, ok will do.. Thank you
<Jef91> helper mkfs.ext2 -j ?
<kathie> brb
<helper> Jef91 yup thx =)
<bombel> jef91, I have 3 .bin files that are the game. And I believe i must convert them into .iso
<Jef91> bombel - ahh not sure. hope it was a legal download ;)
<bombel> :)
<adam_> Jef91, works like a charm. thanks!
<adam_> Jef91, chrome that is
<Tokes> Could someone help me get flash player installed on bt4?
<phong_> i have question in xchat how to not quit and close the xchat
<phong_> everytime i hit the x it closed
<ZykoticK9> Tokes, ask in #backtrack-linux
<phong_> i want it to still show in the bar
<Tokes> ok
<Jef91> adam_ very good - they update it almost weekly :)
<bombel> jef91, I tried with bchunk, but it requests a .cue, as input parameter, to generate the .iso files. But I also believe that this .cue is nothing else but a .txt file. Ijust dont know what to put inside. Can you help me?
<whitequark> does anyone know about clipping of wine apps in multimonitor setup?
<Jef91> bombel No idea, sorry
<bombel> jef91, ok. Thanks anyways
<Joker_-_> Hi, I just wrote a partition table over the wrong drive. Haven't rebooted and everything is still *fine*. Any easy way to get the *live* partition table re-written on the drive?
<Brack10> Hi.  I'm trying to use a proxy with apt-get.  I added the line to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy as described in the docs, and also used http_proxy like this "http://domain\username:password@proxy:80/" and it gives me a 407 authentication required every time.  I know the username and password are good because I tried it on FireFox and it works great.  Anyone have any idea?
<kathie> coz_, ZytoticK9, thank you both, it worked!!!!!
<coz_> kathie,  very very cool :)
<helper> anyone know how to share interner from ubuntu to virtualbox ?
<kathie> coz_, ZytoticK9, I appreciate both of you taking the time to help me.. Have a great night!!
<Craig_Dem> helper: That is enabled by default on my setup.
<coz_> kathie,  you too  have fun :)
<helper> Craig_Dem ah really? which network interface you chooe? i choose internal!! does this mean i want to choose NAT?
<Craig_Dem> I just left it to defaults.
<kathie> ZykoticK9, sorry I was thanking you and coz_ and realized that spelled your name wrong. I appreciate your time. Have a great night!
<helper> Craig_Dem thx i'll check by now =)
<ZykoticK9> kathie, you're welcome, take care
<Viking667> hm. What file in /etc defines what modules should be loaded at runtime?
<Viking667> (of the kernel)
<whitequark> Viking667: /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Viking667> uh.
<ZykoticK9> Viking667, i'd guess all modules are loaded - unless they are blacklisted
<Viking667> Right. Then where do I specify options for a particular module? (in this case, w83627hf)
<toastedmilk> I just upgraded to 9.10, and my sound doesn't work.  Does anyone offhand know the proper packages to either reinstall or dpkg-reconfigure ?
<helper> Craig_Dem one more thing! assume i set the HDD to 3G and later on i want to expand the size to 4G can i add it from settings? or it's fixed size? thx
<ZykoticK9> toastedmilk, if you just upgraded what kernel are you running "uname -r", many of the sound issues where/are due to a kernel not being updated issue (really a grub issue to be honest)
<whitequark> Viking667: try 'echo w83627hf options whatever=youwant >/etc/modprobe.d/w83627hf.conf'
<whitequark> under root of course
<Craig_Dem> I set it to dynamically expand. It might be extendable. Turn off the virtual machine, go to settings and find out.
<jtholmes> tried everything but broadcom b43 wireless pcmcia card just wont get a dhcp address, scanning etc all works but no dhcp address any ideas
<emperium> hello
<Craig_Dem> I switched from virtualbox on ubuntu to VMware Fusiob on OSX.
<Craig_Dem> Fusion*
<dsundar> hi all im trying to get my bluetooth up and running but with no success seams that ubuntu does not support broadcom
<emperium> I've done some updates in my ubuntu 9.10 and after that, i lost my wired and wireless connections, any clue?
<dsundar> any ideas
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, have you got all updates and checked the restricted drivers?
<ayam_jago> can i use borland delphi on ubuntu??
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, all updates loaded 9.10 but have not checked restricted drivers, where do i check those
<SeaPhor> dsundar, is it an integrated BT/wlan card?
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, check System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers
<Markive> Hi helpers, is there an app for recording the audio from youtube videos?
<xps> hey. i'm trying to install a downloaded .deb file but it refuses to install because it is a i386 program and i am running the amd64 version of 9.10. I thought that 64bit could still run 32bit code...?
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, thanks will do
<dsundar> SeaPhor yes it is its for A Gateway  MD 7818u Laptop
<ZykoticK9> Markive, use "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture $PACKAGE.DEB" and it'll install
<Joker_-_> I could find a few informations as the size of the old partitions in blocks, but I really dunno how to "rebuild" the partition based on that information
<xps> ZykoticK9: thanks
<SeaPhor> dsundar, i am looking into that now...
<TruthTaco> im having video playback issues, currently using open source driver = not working, no ATI restricted driver available (looking for tips)
<ZykoticK9> xps, sorry sent that to the wrong person - glad you saw it :)
<armenb> hello...i'm trying to upgrade a dell mini to a modern version of ubuntu. has anyone done this before via apt-get?  Are there gotchas I should watch out for?
<dsundar> SeaPhor.,thanks
<SeaPhor> dsundar, i work at HP and we have same card (probably) does it show in "lspci -nn" if so plz tell me the HW ID...
<Markive> zykotick9 I got an error, is there a way of installing it from a repository? whats the app called?
<ZykoticK9> xps, also be sure you have "ia32-libs" installed, and if you have issues with 32bit libs check out the program "getlibs"
<ZykoticK9> Markive, so sorry man, it was suppose to be directed to someone else :)  i use firefox/chrome pluggins to download youtube video, i can then use mplayer to dump only the audio
<xps> ZykoticK9: ia32-libs seems to be installed but I'll keep getlibs in mind. any reason why using that method wouldn't create menu items automatically?
 * kthomas_vh joins
<Markive> zykotick9 thanks very much for your time
<ZykoticK9> xps, normal menu items "should" be created...
<kthomas_vh> howdy: is there a better option for file transfer,  when you need users locked into directories,  than rssh?
<xps> hmm
<SeaPhor> dsundar, i believe that issue is fixed with kernel 2.6.32.5-xxx,, does your wireless networking work?
<imachine> hello
<dsundar> SeaPhor yes does work
<imachine> question
<imachine> I was trying to make evolution work with couchdb synch
<imachine> it didn't, well, I added all my contacts to the CouchDB database
<imachine> but it won't sync
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, i use kubuntu any idea what is the equivalent of   System>Administrator>Hardware Drivers
<imachine> so I went to Accessories -> Keys & Passwords
<dsundar> SeaPhor , presently running 2.6.31-17-generic
<imachine> and removed Ubuntu One, and anything about evolution or python
<SeaPhor> dsundar, then prolly not an "BT/WLAN integrated" card...
<imachine> hoping for it to ask me for permission to access password database once it needs it
<imachine> but it does not
<imachine> so what now ?
<ZykoticK9> !enter | imachine
<ubottu> imachine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<imachine> cuz now I can't even access the databse from within evolution
<imachine> ZykoticK9, please try and direct your energy at helping :)
<Trek> anyone need some help?
<Karhu> can anyone give me some advice please...I'm trying to play an .mkv file i have installed mplayer and also vlc but it wont play on either of them
<imachine> Trek, right here
<Trek> i might be of assistance
<Trek> imachine, remind me of your issue please
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, never mind found it
<ZykoticK9> Karhu, have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<dyustin> hello is someone familiar with sending "options" to the xserver in karmic without using xorg.conf .. iam trying to set "pal" for the TV out of an intel 915 chip
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, please share?
<imachine> Trek, basically, how can I make the whole key/password database ask me once more whether an application is to have access to it ?
<dsundar> SeaPhor any other ideas
<Karhu> umm no..i dont think so...is that a package ?
<imachine> oh great
<ZykoticK9> Karhu, yes
<Karhu> ok i'll give it a go thanks :-)
<Karhu> oh im running kubuntu will that make the name different?
<ZykoticK9> Karhu, use kbuntu-restricted-extras then
<Karhu> ok thanks
<soreau> dyustin: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr?
<nitemovz> I am trying to listen to a media stream that one of my teachers set up. It is a .asx file, and when it opens it says that "No URI handler implemented for 'mms'". can anyone help with this?
<carl-m> in the default window manager, how do I push windows partially off the top of the screen?
<dyustin> ill try ;)
<jtholmes> SeaPhor,  Kstart->Applications->System->Hardware Drivers
<Bsims> fullscreen isn't working for me on Ubuntu Karmic any ideas
<imachine> so, any ideas?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<ZykoticK9> carl-m, try holding down ALT and clicking/dragging windows from ANYWHERE in the window (not just the title bar)
<DavidJHeinrich> why are many of the Asus Xonar sound cards listed as supported on the ALSA webpage, but not listed on the Ubuntu page for sound-cards?
<SeaPhor> dsundar, pastebin your lsusb, if you dont already have it installed then do sudo apt-get install pastebinit  and then do lsusb > lsusb.txt && pastebinit lsusb.txt
<Bsims> DavidJHeinrich: I;ve found chipsets are supported not the brand so much
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, heh "k"
<carl-m> ZykoticK9: that doesn't seem to actually drag the window; what modifier is alt supposed to be sending?
<dholbert> carl-m, I don't think you can push a window's titlebar through a gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> dholbert:  with the right settings you can
<Riverthief> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
<carl-m> ZykoticK9: it works for me with the meta key
<carl-m> dholbert: ZykoticK9 was right
<dholbert> carl-m, unless "visual effects" are enabled (compiz)
<soreau> dyustin: Pastebin the output of xrandr from your terminal to pastebin.com
<dholbert> carl-m, ok, you must have compiz enabled then
<dyustin> ahh ok
<daum> hey guys can anyone help me setup my mythtv+happauge pvr 350, when i go to watch tv nothing happensit says start recorder timed out waiting for recorder to start
<jaysonsantos> Hi guys, is there any command that I can see which command is writing like a crazy in my disk ? Here vmstat i/o is bi 520 and bo 967
<soreau> ! who | dyustin
<ubottu> dyustin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<carl-m> dholbert: how would I check if that is enabled?
<Bsims> jaysonsantos: hrm top?
<dholbert> carl-m, right-click desktop, "Change Desktop Background", Visual Effects tab
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, looks like the b43 restricted driver is being used pkg  b43-fwcutter installed it
<dholbert> carl-m, oh wait, I lied
<carl-m> dholbert: set to "none"
<dholbert> carl-m, right, same here, and Alt+Drag does indeed let me move stuff through a gnome-panel
<evolv> I'd really like to use Ubuntu, but it seems that my Toshiba laptop refuses to cooperate
<dholbert> carl-m, so, nevermind :)
<toastedmilk> ZykoticK9, 2.6.27-15-generic
<carl-m> dholbert: presumably your alt key is actually setting the meta modifier
<evolv> I've tried installing from my USB drive, and after what appears to be a successful installation
<evolv> ubuntu refuses to load
<ZykoticK9> toastedmilk, and i think 2.6.31 is the karmic kernel
<dholbert> carl-m, probably
<DavidJHeinrich> Bsims: if you look here, the one I'm interested in is the Xonar DS (AV200 chipset)...it says "not all inputs work" (huh?), while other AV200 chipsets say "no HDMI output", and 2 of the AV200 ones don't have any such notes: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<evolv> I then tried to install within Windows to dual boot, just to see if that works
<Bsims> evolv: could be worse, could be debian
<evolv> but the same problem persists
<evolv> Bsims, what?
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, is there another option there,,, like "STA" ?
<soreau> evolv: Explain what happens when you try to boot ubuntu
<toastedmilk> ZykoticK9, so go to a virtual console and try..?
<teknomage> evolv  sounds like your mbr is messed up or a bad track 0 in the hd?
<Bsims> DavidJHeinrich: I'm ancient enough that sometimes they change physical chips and keep the same model number
<evolv> soreau, it looks like it's loading, then the screen goes black
<carl-m> ZykoticK9: thanks
<rdunnion> hi all I am trying to get my printer working. It worked before my pc had a HD failure. After the new install I am getting an error /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed. How do I fix this? that file owner is root and the permissions are 755.
<jaysonsantos> Bsims I couldn't realize which is disk usage
<Joker_-_> Hi, I just wrote a partition table over the wrong drive. Haven't rebooted and everything is still *fine*. Any easy way to get the *live* partition table re-written on the drive?
<Bsims> evolv: debian assumes you know more than you do
<Joker_-_> I could find a few informations as the size of the old partitions in blocks, but I really dunno how to "rebuild" the partition based on that information
<soreau> evolv: Does it freeze the machine at that point? Or can you still here it working?
<DavidJHeinrich> Bsims: but these ones all list the same chipset?
<Bsims> jaysonsantos: let me check for the right incantation
<ZykoticK9> toastedmilk, first confirm that i'm correct about the kernel version; second I have no idea how to fix - i didn't have the issue (BUT MANY MANY people did)
<karina> hola
<Bsims> DavidJHeinrich: Hrm, dunno then sorry
<evolv> soreau, it's definitely frozen, the only thing I can do is ctrl-alt-del twice to reboot
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, u mean another driver option 'STA'
<toastedmilk> ZykoticK9, lol
<jaysonsantos> Bsims Find it using man
<soreau> evolv: Which graphics card do you have and which version of ubuntu did you install?
<Guest98601> che alguien en castellano
<evolv> soreau, it's integrated
<evolv> soreau, but it's an "ATI Mobility Radeon"
<toastedmilk> ZykoticK9, yeah, its definitely intrepid
<imachine> meh
<soreau> evolv: and version of ubuntu?
<evolv> soreau, 9.10
<ZykoticK9> toastedmilk, it has something to do with Grub not updating correctly
<teknomage> evolv  did you say windows does the same thing when you boot it?
<soreau> evolv: How far does ubuntu load up?
<evolv> teknomage, Windows works fine
<DavidJHeinrich> Bsims: ok,thanks though
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, yes, if the one you have enabled isnt working,
<icek0ld> Anyone know of code or prog to combine Multiple wifi connections for greater Bandwidth?
<dyustin> soreau: http://pastebin.com/d2c18fb3c
<evolv> soreau, some typical text scrolls on the screen, indicating boot up, then it just goes black
<Bsims> jaysonsantos: try lsof
<teknomage> evolv maybe you need to run vesa video?
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, no just ath_pci for the internal wireless and  b43 for the the Linksys wpc54g no other drivers for wireless
<evolv> teknomage, what is that?
<cyberjunk502> anyone knows a channel where i can ask question about ip addresses
<Dr_Willis> cyberjunk502:  thats a rather broad/generic topic.
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, whats the question?
<Bsims> jaysonsantos: try or atop
<soreau> dyustin: Try this command to see if it works: xrandr --output TV1 --set "tv standard" ntsc
<teknomage> evolv it's just a stock driver, you won't get the res or speed but it works most of the time
<faultyground> Would someone be willing to teach me a bit about how to use ssh via pm?  Ive been trying to work it out using howto's and the like, but I seem to be missing something
<Bsims> faultyground: I can try...
<soreau> evolv: Can you try booting with radeon.modeset=1 to see if it makes a difference?
<faultyground> Bsims: Thanks =)  I'd appreciate it
<Bsims> PM away
<dyustin> soreau: u mean "pal"at the end .. i want it in pal but it is in ntsc all the time !?
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, can you pastebin the output of   sudo lshw -C network    for me plz?
<evolv> soreau, I honestly don't know how to make that adjustment
<soreau> dyustin: Oh yes, change ntsc for pal
<jaysonsantos> Bsims atop show me great statics
<tcp1> Hi. I have an IRC bot installed on a debian system. I see the pid (it's a perl process) but on ps it appears as a forged name. lsof didn't help, /proc/$PID shows only perl, strace -p $PID shows only current traffic but not the name and location of script. Any ideas? Thanks.
<rich7> hello can anyone help me download a file from a website using the wget command??
<rumpsy> evolv: This is boot parameter, i think so
<ekim> Bsims, I would also like to use ssh and have issues.  Is there any outline of steps to follow?
<jtholmes> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyberjunk502> first tell me how to see my ip address in linux
<Bsims> ekim: going from windows to linux or linux to linux?
<carl-m> rich7: you just use wget
<Dr_Willis> cyberjunk502:  ifconfig command.
<soreau> evolv: At the grub prompt, press e then append this option to the line with vmlinuz after the other args (for instance ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=1)
<rdunnion> hi all I am trying to get my printer working. It worked before my pc had a HD failure. After the new install I am getting an error /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed. How do I fix this? that file owner is root and the permissions are 755.
<cyberjunk502> dr_willis: it says command not found
<rumpsy> evolv: you have to use that line during bootup or @ grub
<ekim> Bsims, actually both ways!  I too have done the howto's until no end.
<icek0ld> Question, I have tried google! Any known code or prog to combine Multiple wifi connections for greater Bandwidth?
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, ifconfig eth0
<carl-m> rich7: what in particular do you want to do?
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, you can do sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then do   sudo lshw -C network > wnet.txt && pastebinit wnet.txt
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, lists ip and other info
<dyustin> soreau: spits out this error - http://pastebin.com/d6f0514a6
<Bsims> ekim: I use Putty every day to connect to my Linux machine from windows
<cyberjunk502> sloopy: its not working
<Dr_Willis> cyberjunk502:  you got somtuhing weirg going on then.
<Dr_Willis> willis@server:~$ ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:88:83:9f
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, thanks will do that
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, try just 'ifconfig'
<teknomage> uhg i can't take it anymore, i'm going back to debian
<Bsims> ekim: try ssh IPAddress
<cyberjunk502> Dr_willis: i am using a dailup connection
<DIL> cyberjunk502, just ifconfig by itself
<soreau> dyustin: Well, that command is for radeon drivers.. you could ask what the equivalent command is, in #intel-gfx
<yo> Pardus 2009.1 review http://distrocheck.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/pardus-2009-1-review/
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, btw, the "C" is capital
<ekim> Bsims, you mean once putty is installed?
<erik_> ifconfig worked for me....
<icek0ld> Is my question unaswerable or can someone help
<Viking667> Right. I want to load a particular module (w83627hf), but when I attempt to load it (on kernel 2.6.31) there's a message in the dmesg output stating there's a conflict between that driver and acpitz (ACPI Thermal Zone). What I want to do is make ACPITZ leave that port range alone (in effect, not get loaded) so I can load the other module.
<dyustin> intel-gfx is somehow closed when i write something it is not shown to the channel ?!
<Viking667> Can someone help out with this?
<cyberjunk502> sloopy: it is not working guys
<soreau> dyustin: You can also look the the intel man page, perhaps it tells you in there (man intel)
<Bsims> ekim: correct, or for linux to linux try ssh IP
<dyustin> ill try
<daftykins> icek0ld: what you refer to is connection bonding. i have absolutely no understanding why you would want to do that
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, with just ifconfig it isnt working?
<Bsims> ekim: can I share with you the most important instruction on any Linux machine?
<ekim> Bsims, of course!
<cyberjunk502> yeah its working wait a minute
<Bsims> ekim: man man, its the manual for the manual for every program
<gilberto> is ubuntu better than windows 7?
<soreau> Viking667: rmmod acpitz (this will unload the acpitz module)
<Bsims> gilberto: depends
<Viking667> there ain't one.
<rumpsy> cyberjunk502: if ifconfig command is not working, try this /sbin/ifconfig
<dyustin> soreau: but i thought xrandr is for X in general ?
<ZykoticK9> gilberto, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daum> how do i get ivtv-fb module ?
<ayam_jago> lol
<gilberto> thank you!
<abx> What is the WinXP dos equivalent of the Linux "identify" command??
<ekim> Bsims, I hear yuh.
<abx> I'm really stuck on that...
<icek0ld> daftykins: Thanks I have seen expensive hardware that will do this but not any code or prog that would be free or open
<soreau> dyustin: There are driver specific options
<ayam_jago> hello wanna ask how do i use ffmpeg?
<soreau> dyustin: You probably have to be registered to talk there
<cyberjunk502> sloopy: i got it show my ip is 10.68.2.233
<ayam_jago> just done apt-get install ffmpeg
<soreau> ! register | dyustin
<ubottu> dyustin: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<rumpsy> abx: what is your goal?
<ayam_jago> but it doesnot show any
<Viking667> soreau: there is no acpitz module loaded
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, sounds about right
<armenb> is there a "make oldconfig" equivalent for ubuntu kernel?
<soreau> Viking667: Look in the output of lsmod
<cyberjunk502> i think its a private ip address given to intranet networks
<ZykoticK9> ayam_jago, ffmpeg is a command line program - look for a frontent if you want a GUI
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, http://pastebin.com/f189f1c92
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Bsims> abx: what do you want to know?
<Viking667> ... yeah. Nothing even closely related to acpi.
<Bsims> what your user name is or what?
<cyberjunk502> sloopy, what you say
<abx> well, i want to extract the image dimensions
<yo> actionParsnip: what?
<abx> form a list of png files...
<yo> :d
<actionParsnip> ayam_jago: winff or handbrake are frontends but won't give you as much control
 * Viking667 guesses the silly buggers compiled acpi into the kernel.
<Falun> what package do I need to get to pick up programming man pages? (you know, getpid, shmget, pthread_mutex_create, strcmp, etc)?
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, sounds like a reasonable ip address
<SeaPhor> Viking667, do lsmod | grep -i acpitz
<infid> what's the diff between pidof and pgrep, other than pgrep puts each pid on a newline?
<actionParsnip> yo: haha dude I always say that when I join, no foolin
<ayam_jago> ok then.. thanks
<abx> *from a list of png files...
<Viking667> I did. There are no modules with acpi in their name
<daftykins> icek0ld: you could use bridge-utils but it'd get messy. consider a cable :)
<soreau> Falun: Perhaps the -dev packages
<Bsims> Falun: you want the -doc
<actionParsnip> abx: imagemagick might be able to tell you
<cyberjunk502> sloopy: but when i check my ip through whatismyip.com it gives my something differnet
<dyustin> soreau: thank u !
<Viking667> glibc-doc
<DIL> !nat
<soreau> dyustin: I hope you get it working
<cyberjunk502> sloopy:like 210.***.45.112
<Falun> Bsims, Viking667: thanks
<abx> so there is no DOS command?
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, me too
<actionParsnip> abx: dos is a windows thing
<dyustin> me too ;)
<rumpsy> abx: But its not a ubuntu related
<actionParsnip> abx: check the abilities in the imagemagick package
<Dr_Willis> abx:  the imagemagick tools hage stuff to do that.
<DIL> nuts
<abx> yes, i'm stuck in windows for some reason, and i need the dos equivalent of identify just to extract those image dimensions...
<Bsims> abx: man imagemagick
 * Dr_Willis missed how dos figures into this..
<cyberjunk502> sloopy: i am using gprs dialup connection but its giving me same ip address when i restart the connection
<Dr_Willis> abx:  see if theres dos ports of imagemagick. i guess
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, and your original goal is wlan or bluetooth? (sorry got lost in all was helping...)
<actionParsnip> abx: why are you asking for help in windows / dos in a Linux channel?
 * Bsims still finds it great that the command to tell who you are logged in as is whoami
<cyberjunk502> sloopy: same on the whatismyip.com
<sloopy> cyberjunk502, your dialing in to a box that probly uses ip masquerading or similar, to continue on to the inet
<snayth>  Hi - If I run - sudo apt-get install virtualbox - in Terminal - Will this download and install the latest version - Or - Would it be best to google download Virtualbox for Ubuntu and go that route ? ?
<Dr_Willis> snayth:  the latest is not always in the repos.
<VENEMAN> hola
<actionParsnip> Bsims: ubuntu is multi-usered so you can su to another user, so its actually useful
<VENEMAN> QUE MAS
<cyberjunk502> what is ip masquerading
<ZykoticK9> snayth, if you want to use USB in your VMs you need to add the Sun Repo for VB
<snayth> Dr_Willis,
<Dr_Willis> snayth:  and the ones from the vbox homepage has addational features
<abx> actionParnsnip: because knowledge is not bounded by the OS one happens to be using...
<jtholmes> SeaPhor,  wlan usage only to a linksys wrt54g router
<abx> plus i'm a member of the community
<abx> anyways
<meganerd> snayth: but the one from apt-get will automatically stay up to date
<actionParsnip> abx: commands in linux will not transcribe to windows so will not work
<VENEMAN> COUT<<"HI ALL\n";
<Guest53342> siema
<abx> i know
<abx> that's why i asked for the EQUIVALENT
<Bsims> actionParsnip: I know, and I've been running unixlike OS's for about a decade now
<actionParsnip> abx: and we said imagemagick
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, try this and see which one gets hits (prolly wlan2)    iwlist scan
<abx> thank you!
<toastedmilk> Upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 didn't upgrade my kernel.  How do I fix this?
<Dr_Willis> should i point out that  the windows command line and 'dos' are not exactly the same thing any more. :) You can get dos programs tjhat wont run under the latest windows 'shell'
<ae86-drifter1> could someone please help me with grub, i was using windows 7 for a while, all i did was install 2 games and now its not booting.
<maco> Dr_Willis: thats cuz windows is nt now!
<ae86-drifter1> could someone please help me with grub, i was using windows 7 for a while, all i did was install 2 games and now its not booting.
<snayth> ZykoticK9: Ah - I tried VBox about 4mos. or so ago and had problems trying to get USB to work - Is what you said about Sun Repo what I might need to get the USB to work ? ?
<daftykins> !grub | ae86-drifter1
<ubottu> ae86-drifter1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<actionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, wlan2 and the  ath0  both found the same two routers i have
<Dr_Willis> snayth:  you need the vbox from teh vbox homepage to get USB gizmos supported in the virtual os.
<toastedmilk> !grub2 toastedmilk
<ZykoticK9> snayth, absolutely -- VirtualBox in the Ubuntu repo is the OSE (open source edition) which does not support USB
<toastedmilk> !grub2 | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk, please see my private message
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.31.17
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: may help
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: the postinst should sort grub for you
<ekim> Bsims, okay, I will look into Putty. I think I have checked this out before but maybe not. Thanks!
<theteju> is there any application for lesson building ?
<Bsims> ekim: not a problem, helping others is how I pay for using this software
<theteju> just like a softchak for windows
<snayth> ZykoticK9: Hmmm Learn something new everyday huh? Wish I would have known that earlier on - Wasted allot of time on that what - Water under the bridge now. Thanks so much for the tip.
<ZykoticK9> snayth, best of luck :)
<yhui1286> hh
<ekim> Bsims, okay, gotta ask you then.  Have you or do you use linux for a server?  I am thinking about that.
<theteju> softchak is a sort of html lession builder
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, and you are wanting 1 of those to connect? specifically only 1 of them?, plz elaborate
<cAs-karmico> does anyone know why i see like shadows under conky on my desktop????????
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, it says it couldnt find the package.
<DIL> beers
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, also didn't work with -generic at the end
<sje46> can someone help with my update manager?  Even though I try it every day, the package updates won't renew
<Bsims> I have... and I run for a living an ancent novell server and a windows network
<ae86-drifter1> look i know how to reinstall grub, the error is file not found, i am on a live cd now, i cannot install grub as i have no access to the filesystem..
<sje46> "this package information was last updated 18 days ago"
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, right now I am talking on ath0 but yes I want to connect only on  wlan2 the broadcom bcm4318 card
<daum> anyone able to help me figure out how to get the ivtv-fb module?
<sje46> it tries to fetch all the files, but it stops at the last one
<sje46> it says: W: Failed to fetch http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'repository.cairo-dock.org'
<sje46> even though I have long ago uninstalled cairo dock
<ekim> Bsims, I see.  I would like a file server with secure login.
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, wlan2 is NOT the Broadcom (or recognized as)
<Johnny1> Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't detect usb ports, Please help.
 * Bsims nods ssh or something like it
<cyberjunk502> can some give me the name of a good chm reader
<Bsims> I can promise you your bank's techs use ssh to dial in to fix it remotely
<bazhang> cyberjunk502, gnochm chmsee
<Bsims> cyberjunk502: I like comix
<sje46> anyways, so my update manager hasn't been updating, and I think that it's slowing down my flash
<dsundar> SeaPhor how do i upgrade to the latest kernel on ubuntu 9.10
<sje46> because it hasn't downloaded the new one
<bazhang> sje46, comment out that repo then
<ZykoticK9> cyberjunk502, xchm is in the repo (but i would NOT call it good)
<snayth> ZykoticK9, Thanks - Toddling off now to kill some more time......
<wookienz> slightly off topic, anyone having slow load times to rapidshare.com?
<sje46> bazhang, what's a repo?
<Bsims> dsundar: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, i am confused, what interface is the bcm4318
<Viking667> ah. I'll check what's inside .config for the kernel. I didn't think of that until now.
<SeaPhor> dsundar, before i went that route i would do this...   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<bazhang> sje46, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     put a # in front of that line, then save and sudo apt-get update
<cyberjunk502> thanks i will settle with chmsee
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, look at the last 2 "network" sets on the paste you made
<JuanCarlos> hi, something happend with the MSN servers?, cant login with 4 IM clients.
<sje46> bazhang, this line?  deb http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu karmic cairo-dock ## Cairo-Dock-Stable
<bazhang> sje46, yep  a # in front of it
<ayam_jago> how can i broadcast my radio shoutcast?? what should i use??
<JuanCarlos> hi, something happend with the MSN servers?, cant login with 4 IM clients.
<ldiamond> I am trying to recompile my kernel with high-resolution timer enabled. I am trying to follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but when I get to debian/rules stuffs, I dont know how to run these commands.
<JuanCarlos> hotmail cant load
<JuanCarlos> lol
<cyberjunk502> whats the best port scanner around
<infid> how come i don't have a 'applications->system tools->scheduled tasks'
<dsundar> SeaPhor Bsims thanks
<ayam_jago> Theorur i think can only broadcast on icecast
<maco> infid: because thats not part of a default ubuntu install?
<infid> nm found the package it's in
<ayam_jago> i need for shoutcast
<infid> maco right
<wolter> Why am I getting a 'Shared Files' folder in my home even after I delete it??
<maco> infid: appliations -> system tools isnt there at all by default
<carl-m> cyberjunk502: just use nmap
<maco> infid: do you know the actual name of the program you want?
<xangua> JuanCarlos: it is the web or the protocol or both¿¿
<JuanCarlos> both here xangua
<cyberjunk502> carl-m:nmap is best but any other
<infid> maco yea i found it in gnome-schedule
<JuanCarlos> can you xangua ??
<infid> my GPU monitor is saying it's at 56 degrees celsius. how can i calm my GPU down without turning off my computer?
<Viking667> hm. How do I _disable_ config_thermal_zone when it's compiled into the kernel?
<MTecknology> I installed a newer package from a ppa; but I don't want that anymore so I tried to remove the package, remove the ppa, update apt, install that package again it still wants to install that newer version.  You guys know how I can make it stop trying to install that version?
<maco> infid: have you checked that your computer's not all full of dust?
<xangua> JuanCarlos: i use the latest version of pidgin and emesene wich doesn't have any problem; and for the mail i use evolution so yes
<infid> maco yeah
<maco> infid: though 56 doesnt sound too terrible to me...
<kslen> anyone know when the next kernel update is due?
<JuanCarlos> strange
<infid> maco the gnome applet shows it's red hot, maybe the icon is too alarming
<JuanCarlos> thanks
<sje46> thanks bazhang, I think that fixed it.  It's currently updating the packages
<switchgirl> kslen, lucid beta1 is out soon
<xangua> MTecknology: sudo ppa-purge 'NameOfThePPA'
<bazhang> sje46, then follow up with sudo apt-get upgrade
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, i looked at them what am i to make of them seems like wlan2 is  bcm4318 but i must be wrong please inform me thx
<[V13]Axel> Does anyone here have a Dell Dimension 2400, who can help me out with some driver issues in 9.04?
<sje46> bazhang, uhh...what does that do?  I'm already updating
<infid> i created a crontab entry with crontab -e and it shows up in crontab -l yet there's no file in /var/spool/cron/crontabs. any idea why not?
<maco> infid: did they get inserted into /etc/crontab* ?
<bazhang> sje46, that upgrades packages if needed, update simply refreshes the list of available packages
<kslen> switchgirl, thx
<MTecknology> xangua: there is no ppa-merge
<infid> maco doesnt seem to be
<dsundar> SeaPhor, im getting this message any idea, The following packages have been kept back:
<dsundar>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<dsundar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<maco> infid: did you use sudo?
<ima> is there a way to "UNMAKE" a package?
<infid> maco no
<maco> dsundar: those are all metapackages
<maco> infid: you need sudo access to set cronjobs
<xangua> i said 'ppa-purge' MTecknology; ppa-pu
<ima> it installed into a rather odd directory so everything is very cluttered
<sje46> bazhang, okay, did it.  The update manager says package information was updated less than an hour ago now, instead of 14 days ago.  thanks :)
<infid> maco even though i'm using it to create a crontab just for my normal user?
<maco> dsundar: the actual kernel packages have probably not built yet, so those metapackages wont be available til the software they'll pull in actually exists
<MTecknology> xangua: there is no ppa-purge *
<electronicsjar> anyone here familiar with ezmlm?
<[V13]Axel> Anyone with a Dell Dimension 2400 here.. Please PM me, as I have some questions about drivers in Jaunty.
<MTecknology> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in karmic
<JuanCarlos> installing Ubuntu on a Pentium 1 notebook, wo0o0o0t
<maco> infid: you need sudo to edit any of the crontab files, regardless who the job will run as
<SeaPhor> jtholmes, do you know the essid of the AP you want to connect to? if so then sudo iwconfig wlan2 essid ACCESSPOINT ... or follow this--- http://www.wood-bee-co.com/WBCJ15/staff-stuff-linux-interests-84/geek-weekly-linux-interests-52/52-wireless-setup-via-command-line.html
<infid> maco ok thanks ill try that
<infid> maco so since i didnt use root it just created a /tmp file for it and thats it?
<infid> s/root/sudo
<maco> infid: i imagine so
<dsundar> thanks maco
<[V13]Axel> Is there a way to make 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' occur upon booting?
<tulio> buenas noches soy un usuario nuevo con ubuntu y mi pregunta es que como hago para que mi lapto reconosca la camara web
<maco> infid: i usually edit /etc/crontab directly, though so im not sure how the commandline way acts exactly
<bazhang> !es | tulio
<ubottu> tulio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xangua> MTecknology: mmm when i the future install it, is very useful when you wanna remove a PPA and downgrade all the packages it installed to the defaults in ubuntu ;)
<JuanCarlos> tulio, ./join #ubuntu-es
<sje46> "good evening I am a new user with ubuntu and my question is what with I have for that my latop something the webcam" <--my best guess
<ayam_jago> !es | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jtholmes> SeaPhor, ok let me look that over bbim
<electronicsjar> anyone here familiar with ezmlm?
<MTecknology> !info ppa-merge | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: Package ppa-merge does not exist in karmic
<MTecknology> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in karmic
<jordy240> hi, can I move songs from my ipod to my computer with Rhythmbox?
<Guest7724> I have lenovo T60, I got an hard drive in utrabay how do I enable it ?
<xxyyxx> I have lenovo T60, I got an hard drive in utrabay how do I enable it ?
<bazhang> jordy240, which model of iPod what version of ubuntu
<ima> Hey, I need to uninstall a package I installed with "MAKE INSTALL", any way to do this?
<sje46> jordy240, I don't have an ipod...but how you tried to scan removable devices?
<MTecknology> xangua: I keep getting messed up because I did a lot of merging today; but there is no ppa-purge in the repos
<jordy240> bazhang, latest ubuntu and 3g ipod classic
<ayam_jago> !id | jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<xangua> MTecknology: i said ppa-PURGE, not MERGE
<[V13]Axel> Does anyone here have a good amount of knowledge about Ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> jordy240, it works here
<ldiamond> I am trying to recompile my kernel with high-resolution timer enabled. I am trying to follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but when I get to debian/rules stuffs, I dont know how to run these commands.
<MTecknology> 19:52 < MTecknology> xangua: I keep getting messed up because I did a lot of merging today; but there is no ppa-purge in the repos
<bazhang> ayam_jago, please stop that
<xangua> it isn't¿¿¿ mmm then where did i get it¿¿¿ sorry then MTecknology
<ayam_jago> :D
<ayam_jago> bazhang : what should i use for streaming my shoutcast radio?
<SeaPhor> dsundar, try this,,,  sudo apt-get enable ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jordy240> bazhang, so how can I copy the songs?
<SeaPhor> ***dsundar, try this,,,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> jordy240, does the device show up?
<jordy240> bazhang, yeah and I can play music from it
<ima> any way to do something similar to "MAKE UNINSTALL"?
<[V13]Axel> How do I add the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to startup?
<wl110> SeaPhor: your apt-get command does not exist
<MTecknology> I installed a newer package from a ppa; but I don't want that anymore so I tried to remove the package, remove the ppa, update apt, install that package again it still wants to install that newer version.  You guys know how I can make it stop trying to install that version?
<bazhang> jordy240, then drag the songs from the iPod section in rhythmbox to the rhythmbox music list
<jordy240> bazhang, that won't delete anything off my ipod, right?
<MTecknology> !search ppa-purge
<rww> MTecknology: pastebin "apt-cache policy packagenamehere"
<ubottu> Found:
<Bsims> MTecknology: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list or uncheck the repository in the gui tool of your choice
<bazhang> jordy240, nope
<carl-m> [V13]Axel: make a script in /etc/init.d and link it in /etc/rc2.d
<jordy240> bazhang, thank you so much!
<jordy240> also bazhang, I am transfering 30GB's of music. how long might that take?
<SeaPhor> wl110, yes,, it does, the ***corrected typo does
<[V13]Axel> Would this be run as root as well?
<MTecknology> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369236/
<dsundar> SeaPhor , Got this error E: Invalid operation enable
<carl-m> [V13]Axel: yes, it will be run by init
<[V13]Axel> Oh, and carl... How do I do these? XD
<bazhang> jordy240, not sure there
<SeaPhor> ***dsundar, try this,,,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jordy240> well thanks a ton bazhang
<[V13]Axel> I'm not sure how to create the script and link it.
<wl110> SeaPhor: sudo apt-get enable ubuntu-restricted-drivers
<wl110> E: Invalid operation enable
<jordy240> it working, but slowly bazhang
<[V13]Axel> carl, PM me and explain it, please.
<MTecknology> rww: this is the PPA I have for it now - https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/+archive/ppa
<carl-m> [V13]Axel: you just make the script and link it
<[V13]Axel> I don't know HOW..
<carl-m> which of the two?
<wl110> anyone know how to get my wireless card working in ubuntu (sudo apt-get enable ubuntu-restricted-drivers
<wl110> E: Invalid operation enable
<[V13]Axel> I'm guessing I make the script in gedit.
<SeaPhor> ***dsundar, try this,,,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <<<--wl110
<carl-m> [V13]Axel: become root
<[V13]Axel> But I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to do.
<carl-m> cd to /etc/init.d
<carl-m> nano S99ndis
<rww> MTecknology: For a start, you have two different PPAs offering that package.
<[V13]Axel> Please explain in a PM, as I must go take a shower.
<wl110> Details about my wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)
<carl-m> just ask someone else here later ...
<[V13]Axel> Please.
<[V13]Axel> -sigh- I've been asking for about...
<[V13]Axel> half an hour.
<[V13]Axel> >_>...
<MTecknology> rww: I removed the last one from the sources.list
<[V13]Axel> When someone finally answers, my parents become made and make me take a shower.
<xxyyxx> I have lenovo T60, I got an hard drive in utrabay how do I enable it ?
<[V13]Axel> PLEASE PM me about it.
<rww> MTecknology: The one you linked is offering 0.14ppa4. There's another one offering 0.90~alpha1
<bazhang> [V13]Axel, just ask here, most users dont want to PM
<MTecknology> rww: ya, I wanted to play with the testing ppa - https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/+archive/test
<[V13]Axel> But that's the thing.
<randal> I need some help. My problem is my windows dont have any decoration when they are maximized but when there un maximized the winodws decoration are there this happand after i installed a fresh 9.10 remix ubuntu and then deleted the remix files because i didnt like it plz help
<[V13]Axel> I HAVE been for a while, and he's the first to actually pay attention to me.
<carl-m> bazhang: he wants to put a script in /etc/init.d and enable it for his runlevel
<xangua> randal: uninstall 'maximus'
<[V13]Axel> I doubt a PM would take too long, but I have to go now.
<[V13]Axel> I'll be back.
<MTecknology> rww: I switched them s/ppa/test/ updated terminator to that newer version; then I decided I wanted to go back did that same switch s/test/ppa/ and now I'm trying to get the 0.14 version back
<randal> xangua,  from synaptic manager?
<rww> MTecknology: That apt-cache output says you still have the testing PPA installed, or you didn't do apt-get update since you removed it.
<ae86-drifter1> could someone please help me with this brug issue, installing grub again doesnt work, the issue is that my filesystem wont open from the live CD.
<xangua> apt. aptitude, synaptic, whathever you want yo use ;)
<MTecknology> rww: I did..
<MTecknology> rww: I can pastebin sources.list if you want
<yesitisjustme> my baud rate says 9600 if i try to higher the baud rate can i damage the modem?
<ayam_jago> xangua apt n aptitude different??
<rww> MTecknology: Then go double-check in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to make sure it's actually gone.
<MTecknology> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369239/
<wl110> yesitisjustme: no, it will not damage the modem, just causes ISI
<bazhang> yesitisjustme, please ask in ##hardware
<MTecknology> rww: sources.list.d is empty
<yesitisjustme> ok thanks
<anon__> why are there no ops here?
<drlaj> Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.0.25
<drlaj> IP_ADD_MEMBERSHIP failed: No buffer space available
<randal> xangua, thanks
<ae86-drifter1> why would i my linux partition suddenly stop working?
<drlaj> those messages are repeating very frequently in my logs
<wl110> can anyone help me with my wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)?
<ae86-drifter1> please help
<damnbadluck> can someone help me figure out what to do about no video in windows? the extended question does deal with ubuntu.
<MoLoot> ae86-drifter1, Have you installed anything like Adobe CS4 or anything like that lately in windows?
<rww> MTecknology: Your own PPA has 0.90 in it, that's probably where it's getting it from.
<MTecknology> rww: DOH!
<damnbadluck> can someone help me install some windows drivers? the extended problem invloves ubuntu.
<MoLoot> ae86-drifter1, Some of those products write to the bootloader which screws everything up.
<MTecknology> rww: thanks - I feel really really stupid now - I just added it today
<rww> MTecknology: glad I could help
<randal> xangua, it worked thanks the reason why this happened is because i like a mix form the remix and desktop so my desktop looks like the netbook remix but my panels look like the desktop version. thanks
<ZykoticK9> damnbadluck, ask for windows help in ##windows
<MTecknology> rww: hugs
<scontok> hello
<Acoustyk> hello
<progre55> hi people! I'm trying to configure ssl on port 8080.. the thing is, when I open http://localhost:8080 it asks me to download a file. but when I open https://localhost:8080 it works fine. any way to redirect http to https by default? I know it's not the proper channel to ask this, but the #tomcat guys are in deep sleep =)
<Acoustyk> just got a Das Keyboard and I'm testing it out
<damnbadluck> ZykoticK9: there is no help in ##windows. and the problem involves more than windows, i thought i stated that.
<bazhang> damnbadluck, then ask the ontopic part here, as all we have seen is the offtopic part
<scontok> I have a good opportunity to earn more money online: http://www.twrpowersystem.com/aff/uid/lavoronline_1
<bazhang> scontok, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a chan for virtualbox
<bazhang> #vbox L3dPlatedLinux
<progre55> #vbox
<MTecknology> rww: I guess I'll wait until my PPA updates and I can install the right version :)
<progre55> damn, late )
<wl110> can anyone help me with my compaq wl110 wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)?
<damnbadluck> bazhang: there is NO help in the windows room, thats why im here. i cant ask the ubuntu questions until i fix the windows part first, and btw, there is NO help in the windows room.
<bazhang> damnbadluck, that is not our concern
<ayam_jago> wb langit
<progre55> bazhang: so, you might help me out maybe? =)
<anon__> anyone here ever used aircrack with success on a WEP Wireless AP? The dictionary method seems like it would fail more than anything
<damnbadluck> bazhang: then dont talk to me if you dont want to help. my concern is finding help any way necessary.
<damnbadluck> bazhang: if you dont like it, then dont read what i say.
<bazhang> damnbadluck, ##windows for windows support as mentioned earlier; please ask Ubuntu questions here
<damnbadluck> the extended problem invloves ubuntu, hence why im asking here.
 * Dr_Willis hasent even seen the 'extended' problem
<wl110> damnbadluck: there is no way to chroot to windows from ubuntu to fix your problems in windows
<scontok> add in my facebook please!!!    I will help you to earn more money online!!!
<scontok> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=name&id=100000462824811#!/profile.php?ref=name&id=100000462824811
<damnbadluck> THERES NO POINT ASKING A QUESTION FOR SOMETHING I CANT FIX UNTIL WINDOWS IS REPAIRED FIRST.
<wl110> !advertisements | scontok
<bazhang> scontok, dont paste that here
<Dr_Willis> damnbadluck:  then fix windows first i guess.. good luck.
<anon__> anyone here ever used aircrack with success on a WEP Wireless AP? The dictionary method seems like it would fail more than anything
<anon__> damnbadluck: what is your prob with windows?
<wl110> can anyone help me with my compaq wl110 wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)?
<soreau> anon__: #aircrack-ng
<Homely_Girl> 6, 7, 8, 9. 10.......
 * Homely_Girl is about to explode!
<CAPcap> is there any way to force widescreen on a fullscreen proportioned laptop?
<toastedmilk> I upgraded to 9.10 but my kernel image is still 2.27-15, how can I update this?
<scontok> in private please
<Homely_Girl> What is the file name to apt install java plse???
<damnbadluck> anon__: i uninstalled my nvidia drivers and now i get no video at all, using the nvidia card, or removing it and using the onboard.
<scontok> I will help you to earn more money online
<anon__> in windows?
<bazhang> scontok, stop that ; last warning
<damnbadluck> anon__: yes. and i know it boots cause i can hear it
<scontok> ok
<wl110> Homely_Girl: try apt-cache search openjdk (its the openjdk6 i think)
<Homely_Girl> anon__: U really shouldn't use bad language like that here!! lol
 * Out_Cold accidentally crashed the entire network at work today.... :o/
<ayam_jago> lol
<soreau> Homely_Girl: apt-get install sun-java6-bin ?
<MoLoot> Out_Cold, how did you accomplish such a feat?
<ZykoticK9> Homely_Girl, i don't have sun-java6-bin in 10.04 BTW
<anon__> that just means its getting power..electronics have clicks and whizzes all the time when they are fried.
<soreau> Homely_Girl: apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<ayam_jago> whats the bad lang homely??
<xxyyxx> how do I automount my 2nd hard disk for my laptop ?
<ae86-drifter1> MoLoot the only thing i did was install my latest GFX card driver and a game called borderlands on windows 7, now i cant load grub, and even i boot a live CD i cannot access my ext4 filesystem, fdisk lists my partition as just extended, but i dont see ext4 there at all.
<ZykoticK9> Homely_Girl, or sun-java6-jre
<anon__> you have no way of  seeing anything in windows you're saying?
<Homely_Girl> soreau: U forgot the magic "sudo" lol
<ZykoticK9> !ot | anon__ damnbadluck
<soreau> Homely_Girl: No, I didnt
<ubottu> anon__ damnbadluck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ayam_jago> ad86-drifter1 : i think u need to fix the grub
<damnbadluck> anon__: yes. and i need that windows to work so i can burn my ubuntu iso.
<ae86-drifter1> anon__ it wont boot anything anymore
<MoLoot> ae86-drifter1,  are you able to see the partition with fdisk?
<Out_Cold> MoLoot, i'm not exactly sure, but i was hooking up an additional switch and maybe the existing run of wires was bad? or maybe i had 2 connections between 2 switches... still not sure.. i didn't have my laptop to troubleshoot
<wl110> ae86-drifter1: did you try an ubuntu 9.10 live desktop cd? you should be able to chroot and sudo grub2-install it
<ae86-drifter1> MoLoot, i see EXTENDED only,
<soreau> Homely_Girl: You should always know when and why you need to run a command with escalated privileges
<damnbadluck> STFU Zykotick9
<[V13]Axel> What file format do I use for scripts?
<[V13]Axel> .sh?
<Homely_Girl> soreau: Don't make me quote u! lol " <soreau> Homely_Girl: apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?" No sudo to be seen! lol
<anon__> have you tried a repair CD? i believe they have a hardware checker in there
<wl110> ae86-drifter1: check the boot options in the bios
<ae86-drifter1> MoLoot, i see EXTENDED only, but yeah its there under fdisk, but doesnt say ext4 for some reason
<CAPcap> is there any way to force widescreen on a fullscreen proportioned laptop?
<Homely_Girl> soreau: Good thing I'm not blonde! lol
<xxyyxx> anyone ?
<ae86-drifter1> wl110, why? i only have one hdd
<MoLoot> Out_Cold, yikes
<damnbadluck> anon__: i have no idea how to do that, all i have to work with is the disc that came with the system
<ardchoille> Do I need  sun-java6-jre  and  sun-java6-bin  for java in firefox?
<Kengine> how do I automount my 2nd hard disk for my laptop ?
<wl110> ae86-drifter1: to ensure you can boot from a live *CD* of ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<ayam_jago> hey... how can i change auto Resolution on nvidia???
<anon__> talk in pm
<Out_Cold> MoLoot, but thankfully i have learned to always set yourself up so that if things go wrong it's a quick patch to restore
<soreau> Homely_Girl: I didnt forget it, I try not to add sudo because I expect people to know when and why they need it
<wl110> ardchoille: both i believe
<charles__> coudl anyone recommend a good file syncing application? i was SyncBack on windows for the longest time, since switching to ubuntu, however, i can't seem to find a resonable alternative. I'm currently using Meld, but it's more for comparing documents and les for syncing directories
<carl-m> charles__: I use unison
<ardchoille> wl110: I have both installed but some sites are asking me to install java
<scontok> http://www.twrpowersystem.com/aff/uid/lavoronline_1
<Out_Cold> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<carl-m> other people use rsync
<ae86-drifter1> wl110, like i said before, live cd boots fine, just no acces to my local ext4 FS, i can access the windows partition fine, thats the reson why grub fails cause my /boot is there
<wl110> can anyone help me with my compaq wl110 wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)?
<Homely_Girl> soreau: After all that the resource is temp unavailable! :(
<MoLoot> Out_Cold, I'm glad it ultimately worked out for you.  I hate when things like that happen... makes me have to eat tums... ;)
<Homely_Girl> Thanks all for your help.
<charles__> carl-m: yeah, unison was a bit of a pain, i tried that before meld...
<Kengine> anyone ?
<Homely_Girl> soreau: Special kisses 4 u!! ;)
<Kengine> how do I automount my 2nd hard disk for my laptop ? anyone ?
<charles__> carl-m: actually, now that i'm a little more familiar with linux, maybe i should give it another shot
<ae86-drifter1> Kengine edit fstab
<anon__> ubottu: I have Ubuntu on an external right now, i like it a lot i think. would it be possible to back up my ubuntu from my external and then move it over to my main drive and get rid of windows all together?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Out_Cold> MoLoot, the boss was fine, just not the 25 employees that kept hounding me.... although it was ultimately only down for 10 mins..
<anon__> oh..lol
<Kengine> ae86-drifter1: i just added the drive to my ultrabay, should I just add this to the file ? /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs users,defaults,umask=000 0 0
<MoLoot> Out_Cold, never mind those (l)users... ;)
<carl-m> charles__: unison works out fine for me, even mac to linux
<ae86-drifter1> Kengine use ntfs-3g
<toastedmilk> I upgraded to 9.10 but my kernel image is still 2.27-15, how can I update this?
<Kengine> ae86-drifter1: I dont know what drive it is, its a 500 gig new drive straight from the package
<MoLoot> Out_Cold, you can tell them that you'll block their facebook access if they continue to hound u.
<charles__> carl-m: yeah, just reinstalled it, i'ma give ti another shot
<Kengine> ae86-drifter1: what is the users mean ?
<Out_Cold> MoLoot, i'm not the IT guy lol... just the building maintenance.... and my boss might fire me if he can't get on fb
<ae86-drifter1> Kengine, what do u mean
<wl110> can anyone help me with my compaq wl110 wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)?
<manish> Hello, does any one know about the subversion client that works offline? rapidsvn needs the server connected. If I want to check the file diff offline.
<rdunnion> I have a printer problem on 9.10 x64. Printer mx860. ERROR: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed. any help?
<Kengine> /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs-3g users,defaults,umask=000 0 0   <- should I add exactly this line ?
<Kengine> ae86-drifter1:
<DavidJHeinrich> how do I get rid of this pulseaudio junk in skype?
<kishore> Hello i recently  upgraded from  9.04  to 9.10.Now when i start the system i get this msg harddisk may be failing. how can i solve this problem. windows partition does not have this problem
<MoLoot> Out_Cold, ohhhh ... :)  well, you might NOT want to use that threat then...
<Guest54861> what is thi?
<DavidJHeinrich> it was allowing me to select a bunch of options, but now just pulseaudio (I removed the pulse package), and that's it...and I can't make skype calls
<Hammerjak> kishore: i had the same problem, i just turned that app off so it wouldn't start with the computer :(
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, it's "user" not "users"
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: so I put my username ?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, no you type "user" not "users"
<kishore> Hammerjak: But i am concerned i might cause problems??
<wl110> manish: svk (a distributed version control system)
<kishore> Hammerjak: it
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: and defaults
<ae86-drifter1> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Hammerjak> kishore: i doubt it, my problem was a bug in the app
<kishore> Hammerjak: ok thanks :)
<Hammerjak> kishore: it said it had a threshold of 8 or something and my value was in the trillions :P
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, sorry don't have any "defaults" in my fstab so not sure
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: should I reboot now ?
<rideh> i have issues with acpid disconnecting and reconnecting... how can i find out why
<Kengine> I added that line to fstab
<ae86-drifter1> Kengine no need to reboot
<wl110> DavidJHeinrich: skype is closed source, so you might not be able to get rid of certain options in their program
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, i have no idea --- "sudo mount -a" will test your fstab
<kishore> Hammerjak: i see.for me it says " Disk has many bad sectors"..could i try doing defragment or something or just ignore it
<ae86-drifter1> double click the drive
<Hammerjak> kishore: for that you can run fsck
<wl110> can anyone help me with my compaq wl110 wireless card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8776039)?
<Kengine> NTFS signature is missing.
<Kengine> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: it showed that error
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, sorry i don't use NTFS so just address the channel
<Out_Cold> wl110, i would wait a day or two and see what happens on the forum
<anon__> I have Ubuntu on an external right now, i like it a lot i think. would it be possible to back up my ubuntu from my external and then move it over to my main drive and get rid of windows all together?
<carl-m> anon__: why not just reinstall on the main drive?
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: its a new internal drive, how do i know if its NTFS or something ?
<rideh> I take it nobody knwos anything about acpid?
<anon__> because i have it all setup how i want it on the external...thats a lot of downloading and tweaking
<Hammerjak> anon__: just keep the /home folder from your external
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, your origional post "/dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs-3g users,defaults,umask=000 0 0" if for an NTFS drive.  Is it formatted/etc?
<anon__> yes, but there is software installed and so on
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: no its not formatted, i just plugged it in, the command I got is from a website
<Hammerjak> anon__: ah, yeah you'd have to reinstall
<anon__> there is no way to back up it up or migrate it?
<rideh> anon_ ur data sure, ur settings sure.. everything else.. nope
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1" < assumes /mnt/sda1 exists as a directory -- then type "mount" and see if it's mounted and what filesystem it's using
<anon__> so all the installed software can't be moved as well?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, "sudo fdisk -l" might be more helpful if the mount fails
<Out_Cold> anon__, something about aptoncd
<Out_Cold> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<anon__> ahhh...kool
<carl-m> anon__: you can also use dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections
<ae86-drifter1> anyone know how i can recover my ext4 partition
<Guest51450> hey all i need to use the drivers for my atheros card from ubuntu 9.04 can some one tell me how to do that?
<carl-m> try man dpkg
<ae86-drifter1> it comes up as unallocated
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, don't PM people without asking -- Especially don't SPAM PM people!  ever!
<Out_Cold> i spam back those that spam me..
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: you expect me to paste it here ?
<anon__> i love the sudo apt-get install in linux..its so simple
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, /dev/sda1 is your root partition !!!  NOT your new drive.  Right now do "sudo umount /mnt/sda1"
<ae86-drifter1> all of a sudden after installing a game in windows 7, i cannot boot, gparted from a live cd says that my linux partition is unallocated! please help..
<ZykoticK9> !paste > Kengine
<ubottu> Kengine, please see my private message
<anon__> !paste > anon__
<ubottu> anon__, please see my private message
<Kengine> ok ZykoticK9: so what do I mount
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, "sudo fdisk -l" do you see another sdX where X is a letter like b,c,etc?
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: I see sdb 500 gig
<Kengine> thats my new one
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, you need to partition and format your new drive (GUI app would be gparted)
<carl-m> Kengine: have you every partitioned it?
<carl-m> *ever
<anon__> wow thanks who ever said something about aptoncd...i think its exactly what im lookin for
<rainy-day> How can I expose the web server running locally on my system to the internet (under my ip num., not domain name)
<anon__> im gonna keep using linux for a while first before i ditch windows.
<Out_Cold> that was me ;)
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, you should take the line out of your fstab file!!!
<ae86-drifter1> why is my ext4 partition unallocated now??!!!
<anon__> thanks Out_Cold
<Out_Cold> np
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: thanks, I just did that
<ae86-drifter1> rainy-dayu need to forward the port on ur router (usually port 80)
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, are you good with gparted?  partitioning / formatting?  what filesystem are you going to use (makes a big difference, espcially if you want to use this with different OSs other then just linux)
<rainy-day> ae86-drifter1: oh ok thanks.. so nothing on ubuntu side is needed, right?
<Guest51450> i keep dropping packets wirelessly, can i go back to using the driver for my atheros from 9.04?
<randal> how do you delete things using terminal whats the code
<Out_Cold> rainy-day, what brand of router?
<ae86-drifter1> randal rm
<carl-m> randal: "rm"
<randal> thanks
<rainy-day> Out_Cold: linksys
<carl-m> how do you delete things ''without'' the terminal?
<MTecknology> I have a website that can ONLY be viewed in IE - any suggestions?
<Out_Cold> rainy-day, if you need help forwarding or setting up a dns name just PM me
<rainy-day> Out_Cold: ok thanks will do if I run into issues
<ae86-drifter1> carl-m, get permissions to do it and press delete
<Geothermal> Anyone familiar with electricsheep in here. I kinda have a noobish question...
<anon__> only thing that sucks is it is just a copy of all the packages..doesn't install them. i wish there was a way to pretty much copy the OS to another location with all the packages installed and ready like it already was
<carl-m> ae86-drifter1: that would require installing a file manager?
<Out_Cold> MTecknology, i remember FF having a 'agent' plugin that allows you to mask FF as IE
<carl-m> or knowing hoe to run one
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, fake your host header in firefox, or use a VM with IE
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: ok i got gaprted installed, what label should i put ? msdos ?
<MTecknology> Out_Cold: I think it's deper than that..
<genii> MTecknology: Point the webmaster at http://validator.w3.org/  ? Or change Firefox's user agent....
<randal> What is the code to replace something using terminal
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: yes I think I want to use linux mostly, maybe 400 gig linux, 100 gig of widows
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, what filesystem do you want?  (Side note - i'm NO expert in gparted at all, i'm more a cli guy)
<Out_Cold> MTecknology, i don't think it is... it does what the others are suggesting with headers
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: any file system that works on linux will do fine
<Geothermal> Uh... I don't mean to interrupt...
<MTecknology> genii: I'll try an addon - I KNOW it's not w3 compliant - it was coded in asp.net :P
<RichardWolfVI> Hello, Inkscape is segfaulting each time I try to inser text
<Out_Cold> !ask | Geothermal
<ubottu> Geothermal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RichardWolfVI> *insert
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, so i'd create a linux partition of about 400G and a Windows of 100G with Gparted...  not sure if that's straightforward or not with gparted, i'm hoping it is
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, you'll want to format the linux side either ext3 or ext4 - your choice
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: one thing, can I access this 2nd hdd from my windows, my windows is inside the sun virtualbox inside Ubuntu
<anon__> is it against the rules to idle in here?
<Geothermal> Sorry. My bad. Um, where does electricsheep install into? I know it's supposed to be into my home folder, but I can't find it. I've downloaded it and installed it with apt-get, but it won't download a sheep. I got a sheep pack but I don't know where to extract it to.
<anon__> geo /etc/
<Out_Cold> anon__, no... 1180 users are idling :p
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, are you using Virtualbox OSE (from repo) or direct from Sun PUEL version?  or do you know.
<MTecknology> genii: it actually needs IE
<MTecknology> genii: isn't there something in the repos for that?
<anon__> ok..lol
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: I dont know, I am using a free one
<anon__> geo: was i right?
<Geothermal> anon__, I can't find it in there either
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: but I can access a shared folder with ubuntu
<anon__> do a filesearch for it..
<Geothermal> I did. No results
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, they are both free (as in beer), did you install it from Ubuntu repo?  if so then it's the OSE and doesn't support USB in any way, so this drive might not work.
<anon__> then my guess is it isnt installed
<Geothermal> It is installed cuz if I run it from the CLI it tries to download a sheep, but won't connect to the network
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: so if it supports USB then this will work ? I can check it with a USB drive
<Geothermal> I just apt-get it a couple minutes ago too.
<Out_Cold> Geothermal, what was the app you installed??
<Geothermal> electricsheep
<Out_Cold> Geothermal, and what was the search you tried?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, to install the "real" version of VirtualBox see instructions for adding repository at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Geothermal> The same thine
<Out_Cold> Geothermal, locate sheep?
<Geothermal> In the terminal?
<Out_Cold> yes
<ldiamond> I am trying to recompile my kernel with high-resolution timer enabled. I am trying to follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but when I get to debian/rules stuffs, I dont know how to run these commands.
<MTecknology> Out_Cold: it's not the header - I need some sort of IE - I thought there was something in the repos to run a hacked up vversion of IE6
<Geothermal> Yeah, that worked. But I have a multitude of files.
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: should I create the new drive as extended partition ? I am not thinking of booting from this drive
<Out_Cold> MTecknology, possibly.. but when i was trying to access my government website i ran into a similar problem and could not find a solution
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, you can just use Primary so long as you don't want more then 4 partitions on the drive (it doesn't actually matter that much whichever you do)
<Out_Cold> Geothermal, locate sheep | grep usr/
<Out_Cold> Geothermal, or locate sheep | grep etc/
<Geothermal> Same results. Which directory would contain the sheep files?
<anon__> what is grep for?
<Out_Cold> !grep
<Geothermal> It's a search.
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: should I go for ex2 or ex3 ?
<genii> MTecknology: You could try something along the lines of this(which is for a really old Ubuntu, 6.10):http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, 3!
<maco> Geothermal: the p2p-ness of electric sheep only goes while the screensaver is running
<Out_Cold> anon__, it's a filtering tool...
<maco> Geothermal: and it takes a long time. probably best to just download a sheep-pack yourself and put it in ~/.sheep
<Geothermal> But I need a sheep to begin the screensaver, right?
<anon__> what is it for Geothermal?
<Geothermal> And I downloaded the pack. I don't know where to put the pack.
<maco> Geothermal: if you set electric sheep as your screensaver and have no sheep yet, itll jsut be solid black until however many days/weeks it takes to get sheep
<maco> Geothermal: unpack the sheep pack into ~/.sheep
<maco> anon__: g= global, re = regular expresion, p = print
<anon__> !electricsheep
<Geothermal> I can't find the ~/.sheep file is my problem. THat's what I need help with, locating the directory.
<MTecknology> genii: that's probably what I was thinking of - this web app really sucks.....
<maco> anon__: it searches through a file to find whatever string you specify
<anon__> oh..ok
<MTecknology> genii: ondemand5.com
<maco> Geothermal: ~ means your home directory
<Geothermal> It's not in there.
<maco> Geothermal: . means its hidden
<anon__> i just got on linux yeterday
<MTecknology> genii: then click the login button
<maco> Geothermal: so turn on hidden files in your file browser (in the view menu)
<anon__> i messed with it some when i was a kid..but that was over 10 yrs ago
<[V13]Axel> When I tried to create a script of 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in /etc/init.d/, nothing happened upon startup.
<anon__> i dont think they had anything but terminals back then..no GUI
<maco> Geothermal: it might not exist yet. in that case, make a new folder named ".sheep" in your home directory
<Geothermal> That did it. Ok. Thanks. Sorry for all the trouble.
<maco> anon__: remember the manpages from back then?
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  for a simple command - you may want to put the command in /etc/rc.local
<anon__> vaguely
<maco> anon__: but yeah, linux had guis 10 years ago
<maco> anon__: kde was around in 1996
<genii> MTecknology: "500 - Internal server error. There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be display"
<anon__> they must have sucked horribly cause i dont remember using them
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: What would this do?
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  rc.local gets ran at boot time
<maco> anon__: kde back then wouldve resembled CDE
<anon__> CDE?
<MTecknology> genii: yup - in IE, it loads just fine....
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  theres also a modules list somewhere for what modules to autoload taht would make your command sort of pointless.
<maco> anon__: the Common Desktop Environment... was used on a lot of unixes. ive used it on Solaris
<[V13]Axel> Well, I have tried many ways to start it...
<genii> MTecknology: Lemme change my user agent and try again
<Homely_Girl> Hi All, I am still battling to get java installed 'n just tried to run synaptic 'n it told me I have a broken package 'n to use the broken package filter to correct it. How do I do that?
<[V13]Axel> and none have given me any results.
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:   that command in rc.local would be the same as if you ran it from a terminal.
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: ok got it formatted with gparted
<anon__> oh..ok
<Johnny1> Ubuntu 9.10 says, "There is no application installed for block device files", Please help me!!!!!!!!!!
<anon__> well ill be back later..gonna go bathe my son and put him to bed
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, now you should be able to mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sda1" <using old mount point you gave
<MTecknology> genii: ok - it didn't work for me - just a blank page - like it's trying to read some dll that only ie has or some ugly thing like that
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: Would I need to put my password after, or is it auto-root?
<anon__> thanks for the help
<maco> Johnny1: that makes sense. what were you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  rc.local is allready ran as root.. its ran befor a user even logs in
<[V13]Axel> Ah.
<[V13]Axel> Thanks.
<maco> Johnny1: a partitioner is the only thing thatd operate on a block device (ie, a whole hard disk)
 * Homely_Girl would like to apologise if my flirty behaviour made anyone feel uncomfortable! I was notably told off 'n it won't happen again!
<derpityderp> hey folks, i can't get sed to evaluate the variable in a line such as: sed -i 's/\/usr\/sbin/\/foo/$bar/'  in this case, bar=/usr/sbin/bar
 * Homely_Girl shrugs her shoulders 'n figures no one can help....will try another time!
<Dr_Willis> most people i find acting like girls on IRC are  Fbi agents.. :)
<MTecknology> genii: While you try that I'm going to download wine for ies4linux
<Johnny1> maco: Whenever I insert a usb device, It doesn't show up. I looked up all of the USB devices plugged in with the command "blkid". One of them said where my USB device was located. I went there, tried to open the file, and it gave me this: There is no application installed for block device files.
<MTecknology> Dr_Willis: that's offtopic for this channel
<maco> Johnny1: ah, ok. you want to mount it.
<Johnny1> maco: yes
<maco> Johnny1: any chance when you go to places -> my computer it lists a new drive?
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: sweet I got it mounted, so how do I make it automount ?
<genii> MTecknology: When i use an IE user agent string in Namoroka I gat a blank there. When just using default string I get the previous server error
<maco> Johnny1: if so, you can double click it there
<MTecknology> genii: yup - same here
<MTecknology> genii: I'm still downloading wine...
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: Uhm... Where is rd.local? XD
<Johnny1> maco: Before I insert my flash drive, it shows cdrom0 and filesystem. After, the same.
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  its rc.local and its in /etc/
<[V13]Axel> Ah. Thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, add a line to fstab like "/dev/sdb1	/mnt/sda1  ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  for a simple command - you may want to put the command in /etc/rc.local
<[V13]Axel> I was looking at the wrong thing.
<maco> Johnny1: else:  sudo mkdir /media/disk ; sudo mount $the_dev_it_said /media/disk
<genii> MTecknology: Actually I'm getting a more comprehensive error now... I'll pastebin
<ardchoille> On the Ubuntu one website I can see my files. Can anyone else download those files with any launchpad account?
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  there is some modules autoload file that is the best place to put it.
<ayam_jago> helo.. can i use internet DJ Console for streaming @ my shoutcast??
<kevin-nygen> hey
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: what are the chances that Ubuntu is gonna automount it ? should I reboot and check ?
<kevin-nygen> im having trouble joining a channel
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: I have no /etc/rc.local.
<kevin-nygen> #math
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, zero
<Johnny1> maco: terminal says, "mount: can't find /media/disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<kevin-nygen> how come i cant join it
<genii> MTecknology: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369259/
<kevin-nygen> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<MTecknology> kevin-nygen: ask in #freenode
<kevin-nygen> ok
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: lol ok
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, wait is this a USB drive?
<maco> Johnny1: replace $the_dev_it_said with /dev/whatever your usb drive was
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  then you got a  weird setup then. its on every ubuntu release/variant ive ever seen.. on most every disrto ive ever tried also
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: no internal 2nd hard drive in Ultrabay
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, then ya fstab is required
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: I'm using Jaunty, upgraded from Hardy.
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: before mounting it I saw Ubuntu recognized it after formatting
<MTecknology> genii: that doesn't happen in IE...
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  make the file then.. or double check your spelling.
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  you may want to consider upgradingto a newer release some time soon.
<MTecknology> genii: it's irritating... I want to fix this today
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: I'm doing this via nautilus with root properties.
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  use the shell look and see ls -l /etc/rc.local
<genii> MTecknology: I blame the site
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: I would, but 9.10 uses X instead of GDM for the login.
<MTecknology> genii: same here
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  err... GDM uses X anyway... that makes no sence
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: And I use GDM for my customizations.
<Johnny1> maco: It says it doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:   its using a newer verison of GDM. you CAN downgrade the GDM in 09.10 to the older gdm versions if you wanted
<dbruhn> is there any way to make the icons default to the right side instead of the left side in gnome
<Dr_Willis> dbruhn:  ive never seen a way. Seen people ask that befor.  But never seen a way
<[V13]Axel> Dr_Willis: I read that it starts using X instead of GDM in order to boot faster.
<[V13]Axel> Well, I have to go anyway. Goodnight all.
<Dr_Willis> [V13]Axel:  GDM is an X application..  so someones info is incorrect
<dbruhn> yeah 9.10 uses the x11 boot screen instead of the gnome one
<dbruhn> so you can choose which desktop environemnt you want to use
<dbruhn> they have said it boots faster
<blakkheim> boot to a commandline, much faster
<ardchoille> dbruhn: GDM allows you to choose which desktop or window manager you want to use too
<Dr_Willis> Err. I think theres some terms getting used wrongly. 9.10 uses  the newer version of GDM
<Dr_Willis> thats not a 'x11 boot screen'
<Dr_Willis> and it sstill an X application
<rhinoserious> sup
<rhinoserious> .
<Johnny1> maco: It says it doesn't exist
<ZykoticK9> dbruhn, trust me that's not XDM you're seen, if people complain about the brown they've never seen XDM before...
<Geothermal> I'm back. I got the .avi's set in the ./sheep folder, but when I run electricsheep for the cli it sill tries to download a sheep.
<Dr_Willis> Grub -> kernel -> X and Xsplash load -> gdm -> xsplash -> desktop
<spiffythekid> sup guys
<rhinoserious> Hello I need help today
<spiffythekid> what do you need help with?
<Dr_Willis> X is loaded befor most services are done also.
<rhinoserious> I was wondering if there was a 'hardcore' Ubuntu for Hardcore users
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Thank you, I was getting confused as well
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  I think i got the order right. :)
<rhinoserious> 9.10 doesn't challenge me anymore
<ardchoille> I thonk so too
<ardchoille> *think
<maco> Johnny1: what did it say your usb's /dev is?
<Dr_Willis> and if anyone NEEDS the old gdm. you CAN downgrade 9.10's gdm2 to the old gdm
<anon__> !xdm
<spiffythekid> i think any variant of ubuntu is inherantly not hardcore
<dbruhn> rhino get normal debian
<_schism_> evening all
<spiffythekid> gentoo.
<dbruhn> or go with cent and learn redhat
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all.
<rhinoserious> So you're saying that Ubuntu isn't a good distro?
<maco> rhinoserious: you could alpha test 10.04....
<anon__> why when i type grub in the terminal it says it isnt found? yet it boots up with bootloader
<Johnny1> maco: it said this, "/dev/sdf1: LABEL="PERSONAL" UUID="4C78-01AE" TYPE="vfat" "
<rhinoserious> maco: no thanks, that guy just told me that ubuntu sucks
<ardchoille> On the Ubuntu one website I can see my files. Can anyone else download those files with any launchpad account?
<maco> Johnny1: ok so sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/disk
<JihadJoe> 1,280 people? Good God
<maco> rhinoserious: no, he said if you want something harder to use, try something else ;)
<Guest52095> Hi all!  I have a USB keyboard.  Only way I can wake up my computer from Suspend is by pressing the power button on the tower.  Any way to make it so that it will respond to a key press or a mouse click?
<Geothermal> I'm back. I got the .avi's set in the ./sheep folder, but when I run electricsheep for the cli it sill tries to download a sheep.
<Kengine> I forgot your nick man, it automounted without adding the line in fstab
<sebsebseb> JihadJoe: well four or so bots in that number as well
<toastedmilk> I upgraded to 9.10 but my kernel image is still 2.27-15, how can I update this?
<rhinoserious> maco: yea. if Ubuntu can't adhere to its users, then what's the point of anyone at all using it?
<maco> rhinoserious: ubuntu aims to be usable for normal users.  if you don't want it to be usable and want it to be difficult so you can get more geek cred, then either switch to something thats "1337er" or become a develoer
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, cool
<maco> *developer
<Johnny1> maco: TY SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<shacky> oin #ubuntu-fr
<maco> Johnny1: no problem
<Johnny1> maco: ty
<rhinoserious> I am a normal user
<seanbrystone> Anyone have the issue of Ubuntu 9.10 (64bit) freezing up when wireshark is ran with sudo?
<krismanto> hi
<krismanto> !otrs
<BitWraith> rhinoserious, it's hard to say that any given distro is good or sucks in a general sense... they are all a litle different, and suited to different tasks. Just because you can't twist a screw with a hammer doesn't mean it sucks in general
<anon__> why when i type grub in the terminal it says it isnt found? yet it boots up with bootloader
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: lol, but I cant copy data on it
<krismanto> anyone ever setup otrs for ubuntu 9.04??
<krismanto> i tried apt-get install otrs2 but it gives me error
<rhinoserious> BitWraith: why not make a hammer with a screwdriver at the end, then?
<krismanto> should i setup from source..?
<CCord221> i cant get eth0 or wifi to work eth0 is broadcom 440x and wifi is dell1390 please help
<rhinoserious> wouldn't that double the usablity?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, "cd /mnt && sudo chmod ugo+rwx sda1"
<opticon> i recently installed clamav when i add files to the machine via ftp will they be scanned automatically?
<maco> rhinoserious: what do you mean by hardcore? do you mean something thatll make you sound like a computer genius because you know how to use it? if so, gentoo
<ardchoille> !info otrs2 | krismanto
<ubottu> krismanto: otrs2 (source: otrs2): Open Ticket Request System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4-1 (karmic), package size 2453 kB, installed size 15736 kB
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, that gives everyone read/write/execute
<rhinoserious> Gentoo is for ricers
<ardchoille> krismanto: do you have universe enabled?
<blakkheim> !ot | rhinoserious
<ubottu> rhinoserious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> rhinoserious: no itd make it harder to use since a hammer is balanced wrong for twisting screws, even if you replace the spikes with a philips head
<Nooneshere> Can anyone help me install a tarball?
<anon__> !grub-pc
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: its sdb right ?
<krismanto> @ardchoille:universe enabled..?
<anon__> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Kengine> thats my new drive
<arghh2d2> gentoo isnt the hallmark of a computer genius...your thinking lfs
<BitWraith> rhinoserious, you oculd, but that would be missing the point.
<rhinoserious> blakkheim: what's that supposed to mean?
<maco> arghh2d2: or core linux ;)
<ardchoille> !repos | krismanto
<ubottu> krismanto: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<anon__> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<blakkheim> rhinoserious: this is not the place for gentoo discussion
<ardchoille> krismanto: otrs2 is in the universe section
<maco> blakkheim: means this is a support channel so if youre not asking for help solving a specific issue (or being the solver), go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, oh if you're not using fstab you need to "cd /media" then find out where/what it's mounting as (you could also use the "mount" command to find out)
<krismanto> arghh2d2:the package is exist
<rhinoserious> BitWraith: are implying that it's impossible to make a distro that's suited for a higher-class of users along with newcomers?
<maco> blakkheim: er not you
<maco> rhinoserious: means this is a support channel so if youre not asking for help solving a specific issue (or being the solver), go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<anon__> How do i know if i have jaunty or karmic?
<maco> rhinoserious: you can be an ubuntu power user if you want to
<arghh2d2> krismanto: what package?
<krismanto> ardchoille:the package is exist and installed but its error
<sebsebseb> !version | anon__
<ubottu> anon__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<rhinoserious> maco: I still haven't recieved an answer to my question
<_schism_> Hey guys I am trying to remove some entries in my boot menu and I found the grub.cfg file but have no idea what to do with it and google is giving me info for the old grub. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: should I add that line in fstab ?
<maco> rhinoserious: it means you dg into the command line and become a ninja ;)
<CCord221> how do i enable my broadcom 44x ethernet and dell 1390 wifi?
<krismanto> arghh2d2:sorry wrong name
<BitWraith> if you want to continue your distro wars in ##sandbox I don't think anyone there would object
<arghh2d2> ok
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, not if it's automounting correctly
<ardchoille> krismanto: Ah,ok
<sebsebseb> anon__: or system > About Ubuntu and what does it say?
<anon__> ty
<disappearedng_> Any scp gui options?
<BitWraith> rhinoserious, I'm saying that even if you can that won't make more specialized distros obsolete overnight. They all have a purpose.
<maco> rhinoserious: you can use normal ubuntu and be a power user.  i am. just because there are graphical tools to make things easy doesnt mean you have to use them. learn the command line.
<disappearedng_> I want to be able to just drag and drop
<CppIsWeird> i have nohup'ed a command. is there any way I can poll the nohup.out file for changes and any time there is a change, print it out?
<maco> disappearedng_: nautilus (the file browser) can connect to servers and do that
<JihadJoe> maco please define power user
<maco> CppIsWeird: tail -f ~/nohup.out
<rhinoserious> Graphical tools are there to help the people who don't know how to live without a point-and-click interface
<CCord221> how do i enable my broadcom 44x ethernet and dell 1390 wifi?
<JihadJoe> I see that term thrown around a lot. What does it mean to be a power user
<CppIsWeird> maco: awesome, thanks.
<CCord221> how do i enable my broadcom 440x ethernet and dell 1390 wifi?
<pingfloyd> just because ubuntu is pretty well polished out of the box, doesn't mean a power users hate it
<disappearedng_> maco: oh shit man that's sick
<sebsebseb> rhinoserious: Find a distro here http://www.distrowatch.com
<pingfloyd> ubuntu just being for noobs is usually the perception of noobs
<maco> JihadJoe: someone who knows the tricks like the one i just gave CppIsWeird? :P power users use all the tools, even the ones normal users dont know are there
<maco> disappearedng_: no swearing
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: when i right click on it, it says "The permission of disk could not be determined" in the permission tab
<rhinoserious> sebsebseb: I don't follow links given by strangers
<jamesd_> powerusers like to be lazy sometimes...
<arghh2d2> seems like "power user" is discouraged in ubuntu...so much BS you have to remove and reconfigure it's not worth it
<rhinoserious> I read that i the Ubuntu wiki
<rhinoserious> never visit untrusted sites from untrusted users
<JihadJoe> ok
<pingfloyd> the differences between distros is superficial
<maco> rhinoserious: again, just because graphical tools exist, doesnt mean you ahve to use them
<sebsebseb> rhinoserious: do you use wikipedia?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, you need to change the permission on the mount point (filesystem), not the device!
<goose> I generated an rsa key (with no password) to use on my server, when I try and SSH, it asks me for the user password of the user I'm SSHing into (remote machine, not local)
<rhinoserious> sebsebseb: no. I'm against Creative commons liscensing
<maco> rhinoserious: i rarely use a graphical package manager.  dpkg, apt-get, apt-cache, aptitude... soo much more powerful! so i use those instead.  that kpackagekit exists doesnt mean i have to use it
<pingfloyd> also, just because some uses graphical tools, doesn't mean they don't know tons
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: I just used that command you gave me cd /mnt && sudo chmod ugo+rwx sda1
<krysis> Help please! Lately my 1.5 Terabyte Scsi to USB hard drive has been mounting as "Read Only" here is the message from my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369264/
<arghh2d2> the difference between distro's is package management, repo's and default startup system imo
<BitWraith> rhinoserious, you can still visit unsafe sites, you just have to prevent them from running scripts. Using a simple browser like links or dillo to scout things out and having noscript for firefox help tremendously
<sebsebseb> maco: I am starting to think they are a troll
<xangua> is rhinoseriousa troll¿
<rhinoserious> maco: so you think that being able to type 2 or 3 words into a terminal makes you a 'power user'
<rhinoserious> ?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, that probably won't work!  it's probably NOT mounted to /mnt/sda1!
<maco> sebsebseb: not the sort of thing you say in the channel right in front of the person, now is it?
<krysis> rhinoserious: is a troll
<maco> rhinoserious: 2 or 3? nah. hundreds, though?
<rhinoserious> BitWraith: or I could just run a malware free operating system like mac OS X
<maco> rhinoserious: or like ubuntu :P
<gdb> rhinoserious: You come in here and bellyache about GUI config tools, tell someone you won't visit *distrowatch* because a "stranger" linked it (despite being in a channel full of strangers) ... are you stoned?  stupid?  trolling for kicks?
<JihadJoe> malware-free OS like OS X. Ha those days are coming to an end
<maco> rhinoserious: though really, you know the macs got pwned first in Pwn 2 Own, right?
<krysis> rhinoserious: right, go ahead an keep your never changing Mac OSX, and pay your 1500 for a standard laptop
<JihadJoe> They already have trojans
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: so I need to mount it and change its permission everytime I boot ?
<BitWraith> it's official, rhinoserious IS a troll if he can say wit ha straight face that mac os x is safer than linux
<rhinoserious> maco: that had nothing to do with malware. Please stop trolling
<Nooneshere> Can anyone help me install a tarball?
<ardchoille> Let's stay on topic folks, please
<rhinoserious> and you know it
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, no of course not - you just need to get it setup correctly
<ekim> so power users dont use ubuntu?  They use debian?
<xangua> Nooneshere: what do you want to install¿
<BitWraith> apple just advocated having multiple antivirus apps installed on the same system for their users last year
<MTecknology> ekim: no
<rhinoserious> BitWraith: so did Canonical
<MTecknology> BitWraith: that doesn't apply to Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, could you pastebin the output of the command "mount"
<pingfloyd> rhinoserious: or you can learn all these OSes if your simple mind can handle it
<rhinoserious> and Novell
<ekim> MTecknology, no to which question or both?
<rhinoserious> Ignoring ALL from pingfloyd
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pingfloyd> LOL
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: wow, I can copy-paste in the fat32, but I cant do that in ext3
<pingfloyd> I guess I hit the nail on the head /discussion
<maco> rhinoserious: anyway, point is: if you're a mac user, how on earth can you get annoyed at ubuntu for having graphical *and* command line interfaces available, while osx usually only has graphical tools?
<trevor> how to i change it so my menu has no icon, just text, like applications, places, system
<trevor> etc
<rhinoserious> maco: OS X runs a variation of BSD
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, fat32 doesn't have any permission
<meowbuntu> hi after using unetbootin to install an os onto my external usb hdd. will it work on multiple computers like ubuntu on a  portable flash drive does. ????
<rhinoserious> it comes with a terminal installed
<maco> rhinoserious: im aware
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: can I just use the whole drive as fat32 then instead of ext3, will there be any performance problems ?
<maco> rhinoserious: aware of that too
<Nooneshere> xangua, it is whatpulse. www.whatpulse.org/download. I have never done a .bin tarball, and haven't done an install in months. Its an exucutable untarballed
<rhinoserious> and all of the BSD Coreutils
<krysis> rhinoserious: http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2917
<rhinoserious> it even comes with emacs
<maco> rhinoserious: however their system config tools? no text versions of those
<sebsebseb> !ot |  rhinoserious maco
<ubottu> rhinoserious maco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xangua> brb
<maco> rhinoserious: they dont even use a normal filesystem hierarchy
<rhinoserious> and yet you say that it only comes with only graphical tools?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, sure just gparted the drive, remove the ext and use MS's crappy file system - no problems :)
<maco> and emacs is not the standard editor
<maco> thatd be vi
<rhinoserious> sebsebseb: I came for Tech support
<xangua> !ot > rhinoserious maco
<ubottu> rhinoserious, please see my private message
<rhinoserious> maco: it ships with emacs
<maco> rhinoserious: then what is your support question?
<gdb> rhinoserious: No, you came here to be an annoying troll.  Go away.
<maco> rhinoserious: you STILL havent asked one
<rhinoserious> !ot > xangua sebsebseb
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<krysis> My 1.5 Terabyte hard drive has been mounting with "read only" support, can anyone help me out? The dmesg is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369264/
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: so I can run any programs from this file system right ?
<maco> rhinoserious: unless it was that one before about can power users use ubuntu. i told you, the answer is yes.
<MTecknology> maco: you know better
<maco> rhinoserious: now, do you have a more substantial question?
<maco> MTecknology: feeding the troll, yeah...
<rhinoserious> what's a hardcore version of Ubuntu for hardcore users?
<maco> rhinoserious: ubuntu server edition
<Kengine> rhinoserious: debian
<xangua> please could some one put order¿!
<JihadJoe> rhinoserious, Linux Mint
<MTecknology> rhinoserious: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, run programs from?  you're going to install programs onto this drive somehow (not sure how that's going to work out).
<gdb> #$ sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> !ops |   Can someone deal with the rhinoserious  troll, thanks
<ubottu> Can someone deal with the rhinoserious  troll, thanks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gdb> there you go, nice and hardcore, now go away
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rhinoserious> maco: please stop trolling
<maco> rhinoserious: i'm not trolling. however would be nice if you'd stop
<krysis> maco: i know your trying to somehow set the kid straight but hes a troll, and this channel is being off-tracked, and you playing along is helping it...
<rhinoserious> sebsebseb: you mad?
<blakkheim> ^
<arghh2d2> maco: why are you trolling? stop!
<maco> arghh2d2: i'm not a troll
<Nooneshere> xangua, it is whatpulse. www.whatpulse.org/download. I have never done a .bin tarball, and haven't done an install in months. Its an exucutable untarballed
<maco> arghh2d2: i'm trying to tire out the troll
<rhinoserious> maco: please stop
<maco> arghh2d2: so it'll go away
<MTecknology> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<rhinoserious> I've asked you multiple times
<xangua> !ops | are you there¿¿ please put order
<ubottu> are you there¿¿ please put order: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<arghh2d2> whatever, you'ver been trolling for the past ten minutes maco
<JihadJoe> obottu is going to lay the beat-down
<maco> arghh2d2: how so?
<rhinoserious> I get it
<MTecknology> maco: stop; you know better
<rhinoserious> oBOTtu
<rhinoserious> because he's a bot
<arghh2d2> !ops | maco is seriously trolling this channel and blaming it on others
<ubottu> maco is seriously trolling this channel and blaming it on others: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rhinoserious> oBOTtu
<anon__> i think i really like linux...
<Cpudan80> Guys
<Cpudan80> Obviously you need to be a little bit patient
<MTecknology> rhinoserious: stop - join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to troll
<krysis> anon__: linux is amazing =)
<anon__> does obuntu get slow later on like windows does or does it keep runing this smooth?
<maco> arghh2d2: yes, an ubuntu developer is going to troll #ubuntu. uh huh.
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: this is my mount http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63471486
<MTecknology> anon__: it keeps running smooth
<Cpudan80> Banging on the ops command over and over doesnt help
<anon__> good..
<sebsebseb> maco: I woudn't say trolling, but you been off topic with them for quite a while
<ayam_jago> hello why i cant choose shoutcast server on idjc?? only can use icecast2
<Amaranth> anon__: It generally stays the same speed, unless you run development versions
<krysis> anon__: because software is maintained through a controlled channel, the software run smooth for as long as you keep linux
<arghh2d2> maco: all i see you developing is agrovation
<rhinoserious> MTecknology: I've come to ask a question regarding technical support
<anon__> about a week or 2 of trying it out on external and i will proly ditch windows
<rhinoserious> I haven't recieved a non-troll reply
<MTecknology> rhinoserious: then ask it, don't flood the channel with crap
<maco> rhinoserious: the answer is "no"
<rhinoserious> I aksed
<krysis> rhinoserious: as far as i've seen you've been the troll
<maco> rhinoserious: satisfied?
<ardchoille> On the Ubuntu one website I can see my files. Can anyone else download those files with any launchpad account?
<anon__> ok..my son is screaming for me to wash him off..bbl
<rhinoserious> help!
<BitWraith> maco and rhinoserious, if you want to continue your discussion elsewhere, knock yourself out... just not here
<pingfloyd> rhinoserious: how old are you?
<krysis> rhinoserious: is a windows user
<JihadJoe> rhinoserious is 7
<maco> BitWraith: rhinoserious claims that "is there a more hardcore version of ubuntu?" is a tech support question. fine. the direct answer is "no"
<rhinoserious> BitWraith: I just wanted an answer to my question
<Amaranth> pingfloyd: No need for that
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, so if you want to use ext3 then "cd /media && sudo chmod ugo+rwx disk" and you'll be able to use the ext3 by any user (or your idea to use FAT is probably even easier, although FAT is a pretty old/terrible filesystem by todays standards, but fast)
<JihadJoe> From Japan, too
<Amaranth> Come on now guys.
<arghh2d2> you're all just mad cuz rhinoserious is making legitamat statements that challenge the validity of your precious ubuntu so you resort to osctracizing him by deeming him "troll"...classic
<wasutton31> how would i copy the contents of one text file completely into another at the end of the second file?
<Nooneshere> Don't feed the trolls.
<maco> arghh2d2: point to a legitimate statement. i havent seen one.
<krysis> arghh2d2: you want to troll too?
<Amaranth> arghh2d2: So far you're the only one I see trolling, please just drop it.
<rhinoserious> Help! Channel emergency!
<kermit> wasutton3: cat a >> b
<arghh2d2> truth hurts
<krysis> how the fuck do we get op's in here?
<Amaranth> Like this.
<MTecknology> krysis: watch your language
<andreii> oyaebuntu
<sebsebseb> krysis: language, and  Amaranth is here now
<rhinoserious> MTecknology: fuck you, faggot
<rhinoserious> you need to stop
<arghh2d2> ubuntu is not cut out for power usage, case closed
<FloodBot2> rhinoserious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: sweet that works, but how do I make my system auto-do it everytime
<arghh2d2> classic
<Nooneshere> Can someone help me download and install whatpulse?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, fstab
<andreii> oyaebuntu
<krysis> arghh2d2: if you have a legitimate question please ask it, otherwise you have no business in the tech support
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: so I just add that line to my fstab ?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, yes but do you want it mounting to /mnt/sda1?  I'd create a different mount point (a directory somewhere on your filesystem) to mount it too each time (all up to you though)
<krysis> Can anyone help me with mounting a 1.5 TB SATA hd? i use it as an external, it used to mount fine but lately its been mounting as read only: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369264/
<opticon>  linux-image-2.6.26-2-amd64 12008180/20.9MB
<opticon> what is that?
<arghh2d2> krysis: stop gunning after me...it's obvious you wanna get me kicked for telling the truth too...how many other users lurk and dont get kicked...i aint saying nothing, just responding to your ridiculous remark. :|
<Amaranth> opticon: It's downloading an update for the kernel, the core software in the system
<Amaranth> arghh2d2: Please stop.
<Nooneshere> Can someone help me download and install whatpulse? More just install.
<opticon> apts pulling it in
<ardchoille> On the Ubuntu one website I can see my files. Can anyone else download those files with any launchpad account?
<opticon> ahh ok
<ZykoticK9> krysis, i think you need to mount that in windows to correct the errors
<JihadJoe> FAT. Reformat to ext3.
<arghh2d2> Amaranth: i'm not the one
<krysis> yeah, it mounts fine in windows ZykoticK9 but in ubuntu it doesnt work =(
<Amaranth> arghh2d2: If you stop talking about it the discussion will stop.
<maco> ardchoille: if you put them in a shared folder, yeah, but otherwise no
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: just tell me, now if I change that hard drive to 250gig:FAT32 and 250gig:ext3, can I add the same command in fstab and it will work fine ? (commnad is cd /media && sudo chmod ugo+rwx disk)
<ZykoticK9> krysis, ? don't know then, thought after you mounted in windows it would work in ubuntu - guess not.
<Nooneshere> I'm guessing no one can help a newb like me?
<ardchoille> maco: Ah, ok, thanks. good to know
<symptom> what is a good Linux program for UML diagramming?
<maco> symptom: i use dia for diagramming in general, but umbrello is supposed to be nice if you just need UML
<acalbaza> what is the proper way to start compiz under ubuntu?  compiz --replace & seems odd when already in a window manager.
<maco> acalbaza: thats teh point of the --replace ;)
<krysis> Nooneshere: to install whatpulse download this file to your desktop: http://whatpulse.org/downloads/16/
<symptom> thanks maco
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, it depends on what Ubuntu decides to automount the drives at (i can't say for sure) - you can use the "mount" command to find out where the ext3 filesystem is being mounted, then you need to run the chmod command against the mount point.  does that make sense?
<maco> acalbaza: you can also get the fusion-icon and be able to switch wm's from a panel applet
<rafase282> Hello, can anyone tell me how to boot multiple live cd from one usb?
<maco> acalbaza: or you can use system -> preferences -> appearances -> desktop effects to turn it on
<Nooneshere> Krysis, i have the tarball, what do i do now? (I have the permission.sh thingy done)
<maco> cafuego: lots of options!
<stevecoh1> Using Ubuntu 9.10.  got a "/boot partition almost full" warning.  What's the best way to clean old kernel images out of partition and grub menu?
<acalbaza> maco: for some reason, i thought it was less efficient to start it that way.
<krysis> Nooneshere: where is your file located?
<krysis> extracted file
<maco> acalbaza: theyll all quit the old wm and replace with compiz
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Nooneshere> Krysis, do i have to extract with console? If not in my home.
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, so /media/disk is the mount point
<krysis> Nooneshere: no, you can extract via nautilus, just open the tar.gz then drag the file inside to your home, then open a terminal and do "chmod +x WhatPulse"
<xopey> i've screwed up my GVFS stuff trying to get iPhone working on ubuntu
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: so I add this for automount in fstab ? cd /media/disk && sudo chmod ugo+rwx disk
<xopey> any advice?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, no the fstab line is different!
<Nooneshere> Krysis Okay. now what?
<JoeSomebody> where are themes stored (in karmic)?
<krismanto> hi
<ayam_jago> hello???
<ayam_jago> I have installed IDJC however in Server->Connection->Type the Shoutcast choice is not available to check. The only choice is Icecast 2.
<mlissner> Ubuntu has just informed me that my main drive is dying, which is amazing that ubuntu did, but does anybody know how to make an image of the drive so I can just drop in a new drive?
<krysis> to run the program Nooneshere, just type in "sudo ./WhatPulse" though why this program needs administration elevation is a bit suspicious... what is it?
<krismanto> i installed ubuntu 9.10 to my box and it gives me grub rescue...what should i do..??i dont have any live cd to recovery it
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: in order to automount and make it read-write enable what is the line I need to add to fstab ?
<krismanto> !grub rescue
<krismanto> !grub-recue
<Nooneshere> krysis, it records keys and clicks, as a game. Sorta.
<Guest83047> I need to know if some one know how to get world of warcarfat to work on ubuntu 8.04
<krysis> ah i see, like a keylogger...
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, the fstab line will look like "/dev/sdb1	/mnt/sda1               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1" --- the chmod you only need to do once and it's all good from then on!
<pingfloyd> Guest83047: with wine
<Guest83047> okay I installed wine but it dose not work
<arghh2d2> Kengine: /dev/yourdevice /media/disk <filetype> defualts 0 0 <--might be enough but i dont know what your mounting
<JihadJoe> Play on Linux
<ZykoticK9> arghh2d2, wouldn't /media/disk have to exist as a directory for that to work?  and isn't that where the automounter tries to mount everything
<dyustin> soreau: it worked now ! syntax in the "intel man" is wrong ! .... xrandr --set mode PAL , "mode" instead of "TV_FORMAT" like discribed in the man ... thanx so far :)
<Nooneshere> krysis, thank you very much. This has help me alot. :)
<krysis> Your welcome Nooneshere, just don't use that for something malicious :/
<cafuego> maco: options for what?
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: I just added this line end of my fstab
<Kengine> /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sda1               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0      1
<arghh2d2> ZykoticK9: i'm basing that on Kengine's previous statement
<maco> cafuego: what what?
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, if it's currently mount "sudo umount /mnt/sda1" and then try "sudo mount -a" and see if it works
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: now I am gonna do that other statement cd /media/disk && sudo chmod ugo+rwx disk
<krysis> So my problem still persists, my 1.5 SATA to USB Terabyte mounts as Read-Only with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369264/   It mounts fine in Windows, does anyone have ANY idea?
<Nooneshere> Krysis Its not my program, and its well used. And i wouldn't even know how. I couldn't install it see :P
<rafase282> can someone help me to have multiple linux on my usb?
<cafuego> maco: 14:29 #ubuntu: < maco> cafuego: lots of options!
<cafuego> maco: you started :-)
<pingfloyd> Guest83047: unsolicited PMs are considered rude
<JoeSomebody> how to copy my themes back to restore them ?
<maco> cafuego: oh. options for ways to switch between metacity and compiz
<krysis> IT didnt used to do this a few months ago
<maco> cafuego: i was aiming at acalbaza
<maco> cafuego: i missed :P
<cafuego> heh
<Nooneshere> Night, and thank you for the answers.
<ZykoticK9> Kengine, i gotta go, i'm sure someone else can pick up the torch for you - just explain your trying to create an fstab entry for a new drive.  best of luck man :)
<ramontayag> Not sure where to go, but anyone using TweetDeck on 9.10? I can't seem to copy and paste to and from it. How about you guys?
<Kengine> ZykoticK9: thanks a lot man, i am very greatfull
<krysis> Anyone know how to check for errors on a fat32 partition?
<JoeSomebody> i don;t have a ~./themes which is where i thought they go?
<pingfloyd> Guest83047: http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine
<krysis> JoeSomebody: you can create .themes in your ~/  (home) folder, it will be used automatically
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<scunizi> krysis: yep.. save the data.. reformat
<krysis> yeah i figured, but i have like 500+ stuff on it =(
<krysis> gb*
<jOZe> hello
<trevor> how do i eliminate the ubuntu icon on mypanel and just have text??
<krysis> i have no other space to place it
<jOZe> after changing form proprietary nVidia driver to default i've the Xorg.conf file deseaper an now the monitor say out of scan
<jOZe> any chance ton fxw this with a Xconf.org default file ?
<scunizi> krysis: then you shouldn't be using fat32.. ext3 if you need to share it with a dual boot.. or not..
<basix> does anybody have an idea as to how to enable the master mode for intel 5100 AGN wireless adapter?
<krysis> well i just completely moved to ubuntu after dual booting for over 4 years, and i didnt think of using any other format other than fat32 because of its compatibility
<meowbuntu> hi after using unetbootin to install an os onto my external usb hdd. will it work on multiple computers like ubuntu on a  portable flash drive does. ????
<kermit> basix: iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<basix> kermit: are you sure?
<krysis> i know windows has a way to fix bad blocks on fat32, does ubuntu not have this?
<JoeSomebody> cant get my themes going
<kermit> basix: unless that doesnt work
<arghh2d2> krysis: fsck
<krysis> JoeSomebody: where are you getting your themes?
<JoeSomebody> i think i am missing gnome toolkit
<krysis> arghh2d2: thats for linux file systems, check the man pages
<JoeSomebody> just backed stuff to usb and reformatted
<krysis> JoeSomebody: you can install gnome-art for quick app to download themes and such
<JoeSomebody> sudo apt-get install gtk?
<krysis> what are you trying to do JoeSomebody?
<JoeSomebody> get my customized theme back
<JoeSomebody> i click on joe1, its on 384 bytes or something
<JoeSomebody> nothing happens when i run it
<JoeSomebody> i am a newbir
<JoeSomebody> i am a newbie
<krysis> is this theme a tar.gz?
<JoeSomebody> i cant remember which theme i started with, to do from scratch
<JoeSomebody> i found a folder with two themes i named, and copied them
<basix> kermit: i get an error: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<basix>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<krysis> you copied those themes to /home/<user>/.themes?
<JoeSomebody> its not like i know what i am doing with ubuntu yet ( i wish)
<meowbuntu> also how do i checksum an iso file
<krysis> dont worry JoeSomebody we'll figure this out
<Guest83047> okay i installed the playonlinux
<JoeSomebody> i did alright tho, everything else is back ok
<scunizi> !md5 > meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu, please see my private message
<nick_h> using xrandr, i've positioned an external monitor above my laptop's screen. however, when i disconnect the monitor, the laptop shows what the external monitor was previously showing
<nick_h> is there a way to configure the laptop not to change which part of the virtual screen it shows?
<JoeSomebody> got samba , xchat, firefox, and some packages back already
<krysis> JoeSomebody:  im still confused at what you need help with
<JoeSomebody> to change andor customize themes, do i need  gtk?
<krysis> So you don't know anything about customizing ubuntu? (just asking to figure out where to start helping)
<JoeSomebody> i have only saved some files , prob not enough
<arghh2d2> krysis: see if ubuntu has dosfsck in repos
<wasutton31> if i try to cat from one file to another, and the file im catting to doesnt exist, will it be created?
<user101> how do i install gui centos as a dual boot to ubuntu
<krysis> arghh2d2: well i was going to use my moms windows xp to fix the file system, a few people have said they get the same error on their hard drives because when using windows somehow windows transfers created corrupted files or because of windows' incorrect hibernating system... so im gna scan it on a windows pc just to fix windows problem -.-;
<dreki> can anyone recommend a torrnet program that runs good and has lots of advanced options and features
<Agus> hi
<maco> user101: install one, then install the other?
<JoeSomebody> i saved a folder called themes, i cant use it apparently, how do i start over with themes?
<maco> user101: theyll both give you the ability to resize the original so that the second one can have space
<user101> mao : i already have ubuntu.
<DavidJHeinrich> hi
<JoeSomebody> i copied it back to hokme, didnt help any
<krysis> ok JoeSomebody i'll help you out ok? First of all, how much of a customization do you want? simple window? or 3D graphics?
<arghh2d2> krysis: dosfsck is open source linux-ware if you dont trust windows (like me)
<JoeSomebody> 3d not required
<Agus> can anyone help me how to install display driver on notebook
<cwheeler> hi, the sound volume control on my panel vanished after pulse audio got updated and i can't find it to put it back, anyone know what happened?
<krysis> JoeSomebody: well im just asking how much customization you yourself want, just simple window decoration and icons?
<krysis> arghh2d2: you said yourself that you were against ubuntu earlier in the chat
<JoeSomebody> colors are the main thing,
<Hilikus> there's a rattling sound every time i start ubuntu. if i change any of the volume levels from alsamixer it gets fixed, if i change it from the gnome applet it starts again
<Hilikus> anyone know what im talking about?
<JoeSomebody> never seen a default OS appearance i liked
<krysis> ok, but you want to change your window decorations?
<Agus> my vga use sis mirage 3 graphic
<JoeSomebody> not in linux or windows
<Agus> but resolution just 800x600
<JoeSomebody> colors are the main thing, what do you mean decorations?
<arghh2d2> krysis: stfu with the attitude...i said ubuntu isnt geared for power users...i just come here to help people if i can, not in some competition...grow up kid.
<krysis> dont worry JoeSomebody you can customize linux to your hearts desire, we just gotta figure out what path to take
<krysis> arghh2d2: im not going to start
<meowbuntu> hi after using unetbootin to install an os onto my external usb hdd. will it work on multiple computers like ubuntu on a  portable flash drive does. ????
<arghh2d2> cuz you got nothin krysis, your a joke
<krysis> ok JoeSomebody heres what i mean by window decorations : http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=07d851db807b991809666783d2d62916
<Roasted> hey guys - trying to fix my video tearing... been making changes in nvidia-settings that users on the forum suggested. Do I have to log out/back in to see results? Or should I only have to close VLC player and reopen it?
<JoeSomebody> krysis, i had a nice dark theme, and then changed it, cant remember what it was, thought it was saved but it aint
<Uchinan> net to speak to apt / dpkg super sensei  anyone online?
<chuche> It will work as long as you install grub-pc on your MBR of your Flash Drive.
<user101> maco : i already have ubuntu.
<OneMillionDollar> hi how to change my default dns ?
<toastedmilk> I upgraded to 9.10 but my kernel image is still 2.27-15, how can I update this?
<maco> user101: so you want help with centos's installer? might have to ask in a centos channel
<JoeSomebody> that is likely where i found the theme i had
<krysis> JoeSomebody: how about something ike this? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=119584&file1=119584-1.jpeg&file2=119584-2.jpeg&file3=119584-3.jpeg&name=Ivi
<Rabbitbunny> Uchinan: s/net/need/ ?
<OneMillionDollar> why each time i change it the original will come back again
<krysis> JoeSomebody: see how the window border is different?
<Rabbitbunny> I'm getting really tired of theme talk in here. Go to the forums. THis is for when people need help, not when people want it to look slightly differently.
 * Rabbitbunny fumes
<OneMillionDollar> how to change my dns server ip ?
<wasutton31> does anyone know how to get a bash script to auto stop after a set period of time?
<Rabbitbunny> OneMillionDollar: resolv.conf
<OneMillionDollar> why once i change it the old one still come back ?
<Rabbitbunny> OneMillionDollar: DHCP
<arghh2d2> no sh!t, who gives a fsck about themes...its not something anybody should really need help with
<krysis> Well Rabbitbunny in a sense they're learnign how to theme, its a technical support question and one of Ubuntu's highly looked up features
<iflema> OneMillionDollar wireless or cable? DHCP?
<Agus> anybody can help me to fix my screen resolution on notebook zyrex
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , my connectin is adsl
<arghh2d2> krysis, i'd like to punch your smug face
<iflema> OneMillionDollar DHCP most likely..... wireless?
<arghh2d2> i'm out
<Rabbitbunny> arghh2d2: I like you.
<mezquitale> !ot| arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tokes> hey anyone know what the command is to login to your registered name
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , not wireless
<Roasted> hey guys - trying to fix my video tearing... been making changes in nvidia-settings that users on the forum suggested. Do I have to log out/back in to see results? Or should I only have to close VLC player and reopen it?
<Tokes>  its like /msg ....
<Uchinan> Rabbitbunny I put in a private dialoge
<rww> Tokes: /msg nickserv identify passwordgoeshere
<Tokes> ty
<meowbuntu> hi after using unetbootin to install an os onto my external usb hdd. will it work on multiple computers like ubuntu on a  portable flash drive does. ????
<meowbuntu> hello
<krysis> Roasted: i would test both methods
<Link24> hi
<chuche> You can install the Compiz Fusion Icon called "fusion-icon" in Synaptic and from there just hit "Reload Window Manager".
<JoeSomebody> how to restore my theme is not support-related? ok then i'll google, thanks for trying krysis
<Link24> I have question with ubuntu software raid
<chuche> Otherwise, you would have to log out and log in for changes to take effect.
<iflema> OneMillionDollar near the clock theres an icon for networking.... right click and edit connections.. on the ipv4 settings tab select Automatic DHCP address only and input your dns manually
<krysis> Im sorry JoeSomebody some people are just rude
<chuche> Right-click on the desktop and choose "Change Desktop Background".
<chuche> From there hit the Theme tab and choose "Human", Ubuntu's default.
<Link24> If I have 2 hdd's mirroing  with the os installed and i take it to another computer will that the pc boot with it?
<Vadimanri> Hello room
<meowbuntu> ok then is there a channel for portable ubuntu then
<ssmit> Is it possible to create a partition and install an OS from another partition in Ubuntu? I have 9.10 and would like to install Ubuntu Studio on a seperate partition, but i do not have a DVD burner
<iflema> OneMillionDollar ya with me? edit the connection, ipv4 settings, method = DHCP address only.....
<aiwa> hi
<krysis> Link24: depends if the pc has the same hardware as the ones installed on the HDD's for the most part it may boot, but some configurations may be wrong (ie graphics, sound, etc)
<OneMillionDollar> iflema  , there's no such option ......only enable networking avalibale
<meowbuntu> Link24, i dont think so. i heard it works like windows in that way. its worth a try
<chuche> Do you have a USB Flash Drive?
<iflema> OneMillionDollar is it not enabled?
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Hilikus> there's a rattling sound every time i start ubuntu. if i change any of the volume levels from alsamixer it gets fixed, if i change it from the gnome applet it starts again
<Hilikus> any idea how to fix it
<krysis> Link24: oh right, you can do a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server in safe mode to reconfigure xorg to run with currently used pc
<meowbuntu> chuche, who has a usb flash drive
<chuche> Try to update pulseaudio and ALSA?
<iflema> OneMillionDollar below that it should say edit connections
<bluejeans> can somebody please pastebin me the karmic souces.list ??  -lost mine :D
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , already enabled
<iflema> OneMillionDollar below that it should say edit connections
<Link24> Thanks!
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , no such option
<chuche> He might try to install Ubuntu through a USB flash drive since he doesn't have a DVD burner.
<Vadimanri> I asked this question but couldn't get an answer, so I figured I would try again tonight......I am trying to Visual Effects to "Extra" but it errors out and I get "The Composite extension is not available"
<iflema> OneMillionDollar what version of ubuntu?
<Mimi> Can someone help me solve a dependency for libwebkit-dev
<chuche> Just make sure it is 8 GB to fit.
<chuche> Ubuntu Studio.
<meowbuntu> chuche, who are you talking to ?????
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , there's edit wireless option
<krysis> Vadimanri: do you know what graphics card you have?
<Rabbitbunny> meowbuntu: ssmit, but he's not highlighting.
<mezquitale> Mimi, use synaptic
<Vadimanri> krysis: I have a Geforce 9800 GX2
<Mimi> mezquitale, I did, but it just tells me the same thing
<meowbuntu> ssmit, y not go to #ubuntustudio
<actionParsnip> Vadimanri: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<chuche> sorry folks. in all the years i've been using PCLinuxOS i have never used X-Chat.
<chuche> Would you kindly tell me how to highlight?
<mezquitale> Mimi, use pastebin to output the error you are getting
<Rabbitbunny> OneMillionDollar: Look, DHCP is feeding you your DNS settings, Do you own the router you're connected to?
<bluejeans> gksudo?? you mean gksu
<rww> chuche: put the person's name at the start of the message. You can press <tab> to autocomplete names.
<krysis> as far as you can say do you know if your card is compatible Vadimanri? if you don't know i'll do a quick research
<Rabbitbunny> chuche: Like this.,
<actionParsnip> bluejeans: its a symlink
<Mimi> mezquitale,  that's all:    Depends: libsoup2.4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<meowbuntu> chuche, type the persons name
<ssmit> actionParsnip, I was wondering if I could create a partition and install from there
<rww> chuche: for example, I typed "ch" and then pressed <tab>, and it turned into "chuche:", and is thus likely highlighting you.
<chuche> Rabbitbunny, thanks.
<chuche> :D
<Rabbitbunny> ^5
<mezquitale> Mimi and you cant linstall that file?
<bluejeans> actionParsnip: i'll learn to keep my mouth shut someday :D
<wasutton31> can anyone tell me if this script will properly kill itself in 23:59:59? http://pastebin.com/m2395e54d
<OneMillionDollar> brb
<actionParsnip> bluejeans: no worries duder, every day is a schoolday
<Vadimanri> krysis: I am not sure, it seems to be working OK, I have dual monitors setup and that is working fine
<meowbuntu> chuche, type the first few letters tehn press tab key eg. meo <tab> meowbuntu
<mezquitale> Mimi, enable your software sources
<bluejeans> actionParsnip: i'm just not used to ubuntu. heh
<Rabbitbunny> wasutton31: No. It won't.
<krysis> Vadimanri: Ah i see, i see that in Ubuntu's documentation your card is fully supported, do you have Compiz installed? (to your knowledge)
<actionParsnip> ssmit: you can put the install cd on usb and install from usb, it'll be quicker too as well as te transfer bing more reliable
<aiwa> hey so mirc for linux doesnt have a "remote" to write on?
<Rabbitbunny> wasutton31: Try ##bash for bash scripting help.
<meowbuntu> hi after using unetbootin to install an os onto my external usb hdd. will it work on multiple computers like ubuntu on a  portable flash drive does. ????
<Mimi> mezquitale, which ones? They're all enabled .     mezquitale   here's more info, actually http://paste.ubuntu.com/369289/
<actionParsnip> aiwa: mirc is a windows app only
<Vadimanri> krysis: I have no idea.....I am new to linux and am fumbling my way through it
<wasutton31> Rabbitbunny: it requires an invite and the #bash room is dead
<meowbuntu> hello
<aiwa> actionParsnip: then what is this that i am using?
<krysis> Vadimanri: ok no worries, go into Terminal, do you know how?
<meowbuntu> anybody out there
<actionParsnip> aiwa: it runs via wine but there are native clients which will run cleaner
<Vadimanri> krysis: yep I can get a term open
<krysis> Vadimanri: ok, type in "sudo apt-get install compiz" and see what that tells you
<actionParsnip> aiwa: and are free too
<Rabbitbunny> wasutton31: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html  You need to read the conditional part.
<meowbuntu> with all the people > logged in someone must know about unetboot installs on exturnal hdd
<mezquitale> Mimi, looks like you have corruption somewhere, try first: sudo apt-get check
<Guest99360> basix: try taking it down first with ifconfig wlan1 down, then doing the iwconfig
<aiwa> actionParsnip: native clients? could you give an example?
<actionParsnip> !irc | aiwa
<ubottu> aiwa: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<anon__> konversation
<anon__> sudo apt-get instal konversation
<anon__> install
<Vadimanri> krysis I get a message saying "compiz is already the newest version."
<actionParsnip> aiwa: there's a big list there
<Rabbitbunny> meowbuntu: Yes, it will install, yes it will run, but not every pc is going to boot to USB, and you might be missing drivers and such. Technically it will work but I wouldn't recommend it.
<actionParsnip> Vadimanri: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<anon__> aiwa: that was directed at you buddy
<Mimi> mezquitale,  nothing interesting, just http://paste.ubuntu.com/369291/
<krysis> ok Vadimanri type in "compiz" and copy/paste it to pastebin.ubuntu.com then give me the link please
<mezquitale> Mimi, sudo apt-get install -f
<krysis> copy and paste the response*
<Mimi> mezquitale,  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<aiwa> oh ok i see. i am actually using the x-chat. But i was wondering there's no client for ubuntu that has a remote for inside programming?
<b_> hello
<mezquitale> Mimi, can you update? sudo apt-get update
<actionParsnip> aiwa: like scripting you mean?
<Mimi> mezquitale, nevermind! I had just done update/upgrade, and now there's more .    and now it offers  that package i need hehe    ~~ that's odd,  i shouldnt have nothing new
<aiwa> actionParsnip: exactly
<Mimi> thanks mezquitale !
<aiwa> lie mirc scripting
<aiwa> *like
<anon__> im new to linux as well but i am pretty sure most of them are opensource
<Rabbitbunny> aiwa: Many. For instance, irssi allows you to use perl.
<anon__> you can customize the program to your likeing by getting the source files
<actionParsnip> aiwa: some do, i dont use scripts personally, maybe someone else can advise. i know bitchx could but its discontinued afaik
<mezquitale> Mimi, like i said, it was just corruption somewhere, a state was a little confused but that one got it right, good night!
<krysis> aiwa xchat is a pretty great alternative to mirc
<Mimi> mezquitale,  goodnight :)
<aiwa> krysis: is there any way i can script on it?
<Guest93596> Could some one help me. I am trying to get to the irc.sbhacker.net server. Could some one help. I am a total noob at irc
<meowbuntu> Rabbitbunny, i want to have a portable ubuntu on my external hdd. as my comp cant boot from flashdrives. i know usb flash drive installs the live cd so it will run on any computer
<iflema> aiwa weechat.... version 3 if ya can manage it....
<nirmal> hi someone knw about zend
<nirmal> zend studio
<anon__> type:  /server irc.sbhacker.net
<wasutton31> Rabbitbunny: does this look better? http://pastebin.com/m7d15e185 (i wanted it to terminate just before midnight anyways)
<krysis> aiwa: as far as i know there is definately scripting on xchat: http://xchat.org/xchatdox2.html
<anon__> or /connect
<anon__> forget which one it is
<aiwa> Rabbitbunny: irssi? is that compatible with ubuntu? and can i script on that aswell as perl?
<meowbuntu> Rabbitbunny, i know usb flash drive install, this can work on any computer.
<nirmal> is someone knw about zend studio 7
<nirmal> i am facing problem in zend studio
<krysis> nirmal: what kind of problems?
<vraa> hi everyone, i'm having an issue where only 1 AP is showing up, i tried 2 different wifi adapaters, ubuntu 9.10, i have a different laptop whcih detects and uses both APs fine, the ubuntu machine only shows 1 AP though, any ideas?
<nirmal> krysis : whether u have zend studio
<iflema> OneMi
<Vadimanri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/369295/
<nirmal> unable to create action in zend studio 7.1 on ubuntu
<krysis> vraa: if you get close enough to access point can you see AP?
<genii> vraa: The "invisible" AP might not be broadcasting it's name
<krysis> nirmal no i don't but i can find a way to help if you can describe your problem
<nirmal> http://forums.zend.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=5264
<Guest93596> @anon  Would i do this network list?
<nirmal> this is link where i posted my question
<anon__> Unix/Linux are pretty much the same thing right? whats the differences?
<krysis> Vadimanri: install "xgl-server" and log out, log back in, and see how that works
<edbian> anon__, They are similar.  Unix was created by AT&T, Linux was created by Linux Torvalds
<nirmal> krysis : problem
<anon__> oh..ok
<anon__> linux was the free version of Unix then
<aiwa> Is there any way i can just use some part of the x-chat to simply script on it? like: when someone say "a" on channel "b" do "c"
<krysis> anon__: Unix and Linux are in a way similar as Linux is built from the idea of Unix by Linuz Trovalds, but they both have free distributions
<aiwa> like the old mirc with the remote
<krysis> nirmal: is this the problem you have?
<anon__> oh..o
<anon__> k
<vraa_> sorry about that, it's a desktop i cannot get closer to the AP
<vraa_> the desktop used to run win7, and it worked fine with both APs, so i dontthink it's a signal issue
<Vadimanri> krysis:http://paste.ubuntu.com/369295/
<krysis> nirmal: to me it seems like some sort of conflict with PHP, do you have it configured right?
<actionParsnip> vraa: does: sudo iwlist scan     show the AP?
<krysis> Vadimanri: do this in terminal: "sudo apt-get install xgl-server"
<Rabbitbunny> aiwa: Probably not. mirc scripting is the bane of programming. Please forget everything you learned from it.
<zealot> woops wrong channel
<rick_> so what was the major changes to the new kernel update I just downloaded today through update manager?
<nirmal> krysis: previous my zend studio is working fine...
<Vadimanri> krysis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369297/
<Mimi> hey mezquitale , remember me... :P
<nirmal> krysis : what i do
<nirmal> next
<krysis> nirmal: is this somewhat your problem? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/php-not-loading-mysql.so-689029/
<nirmal> let me see
<aiwa> Rabbitbunny: That's really sad :{ that's how i learned to program at first. i want to program in SOMETHING but i can't install anything in the ubuntu. I tried eclipse installing java or php and none worked. ever. do u have any suggestion?
<faultyground> What is the best way for me to check on my RAM usage?
<krysis> Vadimanri: do this "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96"
<nirmal> i have seen
<nirmal> this post
<krysis> i see, no help from it?
<toastedmilk> I upgraded to 9.10 but my kernel image is still 2.27-15, how can I update this?
<Rabbitbunny> aiwa: For a programmable IRC client? irssi. For one you can use? No. No idea.
<aiwa> Rabbitbunny: Thank you
<actionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.17.30 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<anon__> toastedmilk has been here all day saying the same thing over and over again..lol
<meowbuntu> hi after using unetbootin to install an os onto my external usb hdd. will it work on multiple computers like ubuntu on a  portable flash drive does. ????
<anon__> i wonder if he is even there
<Rabbitbunny> toastedmilk: You alive?
 * Hinata-chan is offline now
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.31-17
<Rabbitbunny> meowbuntu: I answered that almost a half hour ago.
<actionParsnip> !away > Hinata-chan
<ubottu> Hinata-chan, please see my private message
<toastedmilk> Rabbitbunny, yeah, I've just been playing quake4 on the xbox, and checking irc for red lines
<Vadimanri> krysis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369301/
<krysis> nirmal: do this "sudo apt-get install t1lib libX11 libXpm libxcb libxau libxdmcp mysql"
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, I tried that, it said it couldn't find it
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, i'll paste the output to you
<eeeekyellowsnow> how do i restart nautilus? whats the command
<anon__> toasted...you have a 360?
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: try: apt-cache search linux-image
<krysis> ok Vadimanri reboot your computer and see if you can turn on the compiz through terminal again, if not come back and post what you get
<Rabbitbunny> anon__: Offtopic.
<Vadimanri> krysis: I am assuming I should be rebooting?
<krysis> yes sir
<Vadimanri> krysis, ok...be back
<Hinata-chan> hmm i did it per /allchan so it does it on every chan im in
<krysis> okay
<anon__> so you cant talk about ANYTHING but ubuntu in here?
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: install the latest kernel from that list
<Hinata-chan> see ya
<actionParsnip> anon__: correct
<anon__> lol
<anon__> ok
<rahduke> can anyone confirm that this bug is legit? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/481432 and if so is there any fix?
<eeeekyellowsnow> anyone here an expert on installing adesklet? im having trouble. can't see the desklets
<actionParsnip> anon__: #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic is already the newest version
<anon__> eeeekyellowsnow:  I had installed yesterday and got them working but thye all sucked
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, but uname -r says 2.6.27
<mezquitale> Mimi, what happened?
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: run: sudo update-grub
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: is the 31 kernel processed?
<nirmal> E: Couldn't find package t1lib
<andreii> top
<anon__> actionParsnip: why when i type "grub" into terminal is says it isnt found?
<meowbuntu> Rabbitbunny, i replyed to you with no response ok
<mezquitale> rahduke, it's legit, it used to happen to me, i bought a new router, been a happy camper ever since
<eeeekyellowsnow> <anon__>really? did you try gdesklets or adesklets? i like the transparent effect
<infid>  syslog keeps saying '/usr/bin/crontab[..]: (infid) LIST (infid) every few seconds. any idea what could cuase this?
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, how would I know?
<actionParsnip> anon__: not sure,mine does the same
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: you'll se it in the output of the command
<nirmal> Reading package lists... Done
<nirmal> Building dependency tree
<nirmal> Reading state information... Done
<nirmal> E: Couldn't find package t1lib
<FloodBot2> nirmal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rahduke> mezquitale: umm a new router is not an option, is there any work around?
<scunizi> rahduke: a bug is a bug is a bug.. what effects them might not effect you.. card type, computer etc.. initial reporter said by using aes instead of tpk? fixed his issue..
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, yeah, they are in the command
<krysis> nirmal: remove t1lib from the list and try again
<vraa> i tried my other wifi adapter and it shows the same upstairs AP, but not the downstairs AP, and the same problem exists, i can connect to the upstairs AP but it doesn't give an IP or anything
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to get a cli ftp client to connect to a non standard port?
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, among many others, but there at the top of the list
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: cool, then reboot
<vraa> but it works fine on my win7 laptop
<anon__> eeeekyellowsnow: i had gdesklets
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, neat, will do, thanks
<rahduke> scunizi: its happenign to a mini htpc i just built for a buddy of mine
<rahduke> he is not a happy camper
<actionParsnip> quentusrex: ftp server port
<scunizi> vraa: we often hear " but it works fine on my windows XX etc"  that is not a valid arguement
<mezquitale> rahduke, you need to look at the thread in launchpad and participate, that's the workaround
<eeeekyellowsnow> anon__: yeah i tried gdesklets before, neither did i like it. that's why i want to try adesklet.
<scunizi> rahduke: have you tried changing the type of wireless security?
<actionParsnip> quentusrex: e.g.   ftp ftp.debian.com 3452
<Some_Person> Is there a GarageBand-like app for linux (a program with a buttload of music loops built in to it that you can arrange to make a song)?
<rahduke> not sure if thats an option for him
<Neo_> guys?
<anon__> well, good luck with it. if you get it figured out let me know how it comes out
<scunizi> rahduke: then a different wireless card
<Neo_> this is rediculous
<vraa> scunizi, sorry, well i'm using that to verify that the wifi does indeed work
<nirmal> ok
<actionParsnip> so is speeling eh
<krysis> if it all went well nirmal try again what you tried
<vraa> i am using ifconfig and iwconfig, it says "access point: not-associated"
<actionParsnip> ;)
<bastid_raZor> heh
<rahduke> scunizi: its an onboard wireless n, its one of them zotac ion mobos
<scunizi> vraa: that may be the case on widows.. however if the mfgr isn't overly cooporative with drivers then "it's new wireless card time"!
<xzcvczx> does ubuntu have any issues with changing the motherboard/processor?
<rahduke> scunizi: budget is out of funds for this project
<scunizi> rahduke: can it be disabled and use an external usb?
<vraa> i have tried 2 diff wireless adapters, they do show the upstairs AP SSID, but i can't connect to it
<actionParsnip> xzcvczx: should be fine
<vraa> i just installed 9.10 :) i am trying to update it lol so i can get my nvidia card working
<scunizi> rahduke: keep searching for a solution then.. there might be one out there.
<vraa> i wish i had a long long ethernet cable :)
<xzcvczx> actionParsnip: cool, thanks
<actionParsnip> xzcvczx: if you are using onboard vga you may have to default the xorg.conf if you have used it
<faultyground> So, using 9.10, what should I expect my memory footprint to look like?  Right now I'm using 2.2GB with Pidgin and Xchat open, which seems a bit high
<rahduke> will wep work scunizi? it works on the box i built for myself
<rahduke> same mobo
<xzcvczx> actionParsnip: not currently and will be using the same graphics card in the new machine
<Vadimanri> krysis: It restarted in low graphics mode
<scunizi> rahduke: also the next release 10.04 will have a different kernel and better wireless support.. as for wep you might as well not have any security
<urthmover> If I have to run a gtk  application as "sudo gns3" how do I keep the theme the same as my current user rather than the basic gtk theme?
<actionParsnip> xzcvczx: then just change it and youo'll be fine
<xangua> !sudo | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<actionParsnip> urthmover: use gksudo for x based apps
<xzcvczx> actionParsnip: cheers, thanks
<rahduke> scunizi: so then shouldnt this issue be a pretty serious concern with a buxfix imminent? that thread dates back to november
<actionParsnip> urthmover: sudo is NOT to be used for gui apps
<urthmover> ok I'll try is actionParsnip
<ouyes> rahduke, using wep = using no encryption
<nirmal> nothing...
<anon__> how do i set a custom icon (not form the list) in my menu?
<xangua> urthmover: move your themes/icons to> /usr/share/themes   /urr/share/icons
<krysis> Vadimanri: do you know how to go into safe mode?
<bradley_> is there an opensource search engine?  --something like google.
<krysis> safe boot*
<nirmal> everytime showing same error
<krysis> from grub
<krysis> nirmal try restarting the program ?
<actionParsnip> bradley_: to websearch? or search for other stuff
<edbian> Is anyone else getting crazy lag?
<urthmover> actionParsnip: even when I run it as gksudo it does not use the dark theme of my regular gtk apps.....how can I change the root user's gtk theme?
<Vadimanri> krysis: yes, but should I just reactivate the ubuntu nvidia driver?
<actionParsnip> bradley_: i dont think google is opensource
<nirmal> last 2 days i m facing this problem
<ouyes> bradley_, why the question?
<bradley_> actionParsnip, yes websearch
<scunizi> rahduke: only so much can be done with wireless depending on the chipset.. most are *very* closed source and have to be reverse engineered.. not ubuntu's solution alot but the manufacturer..
<nirmal> lots of time i restarted the system
<krysis> you can do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-96 and reboot
<bastid_raZor> edbian: not on this side.
<urthmover> sudo gns3
<actionParsnip> urthmover: you can use gksudo gnome-appearance-properties    may work
<bradley_> actionParsnip, oh, google isn't.  i am looking for something like google but opensource
<urthmover> actionParsnip: ok I'll try that  thanks
<krysis> im sorry nirmal... did zend work on ubuntu before fine? what changes did you make since it worked?
<actionParsnip> bradley_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Open_source_search_engines
<bradley_> ouyes, i think it would be nice to search using an opensource engine
<nirmal> zend is working fine..
<nirmal> normal application run fine
<nirmal> no problem with that..
<rainy-day> I'm having a problem with firestarter: I set up a policy to open port 8002 to everyone, but it still shows up as blocked in 'events' tab.. why can that be?
<nirmal> only problem with when i make any zend application
<bradley_> actionParsnip, thanks for the suggestion but i don't think that they are webpages --maybe just engines
 * semitones is watching The IT Crowd
<bradley_> actionParsnip, oh, i was wrong.  thanks for the link
<krysis> have you actually made a complete zend application without that error before?
<ouyes> bradley_, the database is more important, search engine is not just a software, but there is some open source,
<meowbuntu> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<urthmover> actionParsnip: that totally works THANKS A BUNCH man
<toastedmilk> actionParsnip, no dice. uname -r still says 2.6.27-15-generic
<kerm|t> that's a sad waste of a good domain name.
<urthmover> actionParsnip: gksudo gnome-appearance-properties  was the ticket
<hagabaka> when I reboot my computer, it doesn't automatically get a DNS. I have to use /etc/init.d/networking restart before it can resolve any hostname. any idea why?
<toastedmilk> lol
<wookienz> i did a ull GUI install however i only need the CLI now. For the life of me i cant fnd the correct apt-get remove optins fo kde or gnome etc. Any ideas?
<zealot> hagabaka: check resolv.conf
<meowbuntu> !mythtv
<wookienz> s/ull/full
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<hagabaka> zealot: after I use networking restart, it has the DNS, but not before
<hagabaka> and the file says not to edit it by hand...
<toastedmilk> My kernel isn't updating from 2.6.27-15-generic to 2.6.31-17-generic after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  Can anyone help solve this?
<zealot> hagabaka: i recommend uninstalling the network-manager and setting it up manually
<zealot> that way you'll have one less thing to worry about
<actionParsnip> zealot: hagabaka: or wicd
<zealot> in my experience you have all these programs that do this stuff for you, its just more stuff that can break
<SomeoneE1se> I've just 'upgraded' to lucid, and I'm trying to edit X11/xorg.conf however it would seem that file doesn't exist
<xangua> !lucid | SomeoneE1se
<ubottu> SomeoneE1se: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SomeoneE1se> has it moved or am I just rideing the short bus
<SomeoneE1se> my apoligies
<actionParsnip> SomeoneE1se: its not present in clean installs of karmic either
<david__> hello does anyone know what the best web browser is for ubuntu other than firefox
<genii> links
<blakkheim> david__: w3m
<actionParsnip> !best | david__
<ubottu> david__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<scunizi> SomeoneE1se: xrandr is what controls video
<toastedmilk> david__,  google chrome!
<xangua> !browser  | david__
<actionParsnip> david__: arora or chromium here but there is no best web browser
<ubottu> david__: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<krysis> SomeoneE1se: karmic and lucid dont have xorg.conf but you can create it and make your configuration and it will be incorporated into xorg
<actionParsnip> david__: there is no best software for anything, best doesn't exist
<SomeoneE1se> krysis: thanks
<krysis> your welcome
<nanotube> david__: some other alternatives you can try, in addition to those listed by ubottu, are: chromium and seamonkey,
<DaZ> best does exist.
<DaZ> or at least better :f
<actionParsnip> DaZ: only to your own requirements, an overall best doesnt exist
<bradley_> ouyes, wikia search looked pretty cool but i am a year to late.
<nanotube> actionParsnip: depending on the software, there may be one that's 'best' by popular opinion. a browser just isn't one of them. :)
<actionParsnip> nanotube: just because its popular doesnt make it best, microsoft still has majority market share for example
<david__> thanks all
<krysis> nirmal: as far as i can tell this error happens on windows as well, im trying to find a fix... im sorry if i can't help you
<nanotube> actionParsnip: but not because the majority actively thinks it's 'best', but only because that's what they happen to have gotten along with their computer. :)
<actionParsnip> nanotube: exactly, doesn't mean its best though does it
<nanotube> actionParsnip: exactly, that's why i said by popular /opinion/, not by number of users.
<actionParsnip> nanotube: best cacn only exist when all users needs are identical, then a best will exist
<nanotube> actionParsnip: anyway, we're splitting hairs, this is not productive :)
<actionParsnip> true
<Vadimanri> krysis: I ended up activating the hardware drivers in Ubuntu, I kept loading in low graphics
<david__> what are some good apps for video
<quietone> the panel where the apps get minimized to is misbehaving, is there a way to reset it?
<nanotube> david__: video playing, or video editing?
<bastid_raZor> !resetpanel | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<david__> editing
<david__> i was wandering if anyone knows of myth tv an how it works
<actionParsnip> david__: kino avidemux cinelerra lives
<toastedmilk> My kernel isn't updating from 2.6.27-15-generic to 2.6.31-17-generic after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  Can anyone help solve this?
<nanotube> david__: don't really do any of that myself... but i've heard of 'kino' and 'cinerella'
<dreki> how can i change  the default program to open a certan type of tile, like what program i wand to open a .torrent file?
<david__> thanks nano
<nanotube> david__: err, that's cinelerra. :) and, actionParsnip gave you more options ;)
<david__> nanotube i have been hearing alot about myth tv going around is it something like youtube or is it something else
<actionParsnip> toastedmilk: run: apt-cache search linux-image           install one before 2.6.31-17. may have a bug with the -17 kernel
<nanotube> dreki: right click file, properties, 'open with' tab.
<actionParsnip> nanotube: i just asked jeeves and he suggested those
<OneMillionDollar> how to edit dhcp ?
<nanotube> david__: it's like a video player/library to interface with a tv...
<komputes> hi guys, do you know how to disable gdm at startup? all the solutions I've found don't seem to work in 9.10.
<nanotube> !mythtv | david__
<dreki> nanotube, thanks
<OneMillionDollar> i want my dns server to be fix ip how to do it ?
<ubottu> david__: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<actionParsnip> OneMillionDollar: you can set them as static in network manager etc
<nanotube> actionParsnip: that jeeves guy, always ready to go, eh? :)
<quietone> bastid_raZor: thank you. now I need to learn how to save my settings as I haven't been using the defaults. can u tell me that one as well?
<sjanssen> so, I just nuked by /boot partition.  Once I've downloaded the Live CD, what do I do next?
<krysis> Vadimanri: boot into safe mode and do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<actionParsnip> nanotube: he's my right hand man, i use many websearch engines. I dont just use google like most
<meowbuntu> how do i checksum any iso from terminal
<david__> ubottu i was trying to hook my television into my pc the other day with s-video an it is not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<actionParsnip> meowbuntu: md5sum file.iso
<Vadimanri> krysis: I will be back
<nanotube> meowbuntu: use either md5sum, on sha1sum (or whatever sum you happen to have downloaded
<nanotube> )
<OneMillionDollar> actionParsnip , I dont have a network manager
<ouyes> bradley_,  what you mean by "i am a year to late", as you see search engine is complicated, it is not just a software。 but we can see its technologies through an open source search engine ( the database design,and the quality of the database is important,) also this is an offtopic here
<actionParsnip> OneMillionDollar: whatever app you use then
<bastid_raZor> quietone:  i don't think there is a save setting option for the panel. what you do to it is remembered.
<meowbuntu> nanotube, ????????? i am in the deroctory of the iso now what
<actionParsnip> meowbuntu: directory (sp)
<nanotube> well, run say, "md5sum filenameofthe.iso"
<nanotube> meowbuntu: ^^
<quietone> bastid_raZor: apparantly not. the panel positions have reverted to the standard. And all my launchers are gone.
<ZykoticK9> david__, MythTV won't help with an SVideo TV input, that's just video-in
<actionParsnip> nanotube: isnt that what i said?
<nanotube> meowbuntu: then after some time you'll get output the checksum - and you can compare it with the checksum provided on the download site
<bastid_raZor> quietone: correct. that is what the command was supposed to do. reset your panels to defaults
<nanotube> actionParsnip: er... ah, yes there it is. :)
<rahduke> scunizi: u still here?
<OneMillionDollar> actionParsnip , I click on network setting but there's really nothing there to set it
<nirmal> krysis :php -r 'phpinfo();' | grep extension
<nirmal> extension_dir => /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs => /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs
<actionParsnip> OneMillionDollar: what app do you use?
<novato_br> emes, are you there?
<nanotube> meowbuntu: or if you want to compare 'automatically', then download the md5sum file, and run 'md5sum -c md5sumfilename'
<actionParsnip> nanotube: now thati didnt know
<novato_br> has emes gone?
<OneMillionDollar> actionParsnip , I'm not using any app
<nanotube> actionParsnip: yea it's good for those cases when you don't want to manually compare. :)
<CaneToad> In Karmic, how do you solve the "Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" does not exist problem?  cups-pdf does not work "out of the box".
<nanotube> actionParsnip: or when you want to do it in a script
<actionParsnip> OneMillionDollar: so you use the interfaces file then?
<actionParsnip> nanotube: yeah was gonna do that man, add it to my many scripts
<krysis> nirmal: as far as i can see this is a dependency problem... and as far as my knowledge or lack of knowledge with zend i cant really help you... i would try and find if every dependancy required by your program is met
<actionParsnip> CaneToad: install cups-pdf
<CaneToad> actionParsnip: that is done
<OneMillionDollar> how to set a static dns server ip ?
<actionParsnip> CaneToad: is there a bug logged for this
<CaneToad> actionParsnip: I found something from intrepid, wasn't sure it was the same thing
<actionParsnip> CaneToad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/270046
<ZykoticK9> OneMillionDollar, DNS servers MUST have a static IP to work (i imagine), to add one edit /etc/resolv.conf
<nirmal> ok
<Acoustyk> hello
<scunizi> rahduke: yep
<ouyes> hi all, there is a command named "time", how to explain the output : real user sys? i run one task but there is three time ?
<krysis> nirmal:  im sorry i couldnt help
<nirmal> nothing...
<tlyu> ZykoticK9: not exactly, as i recall, but running a DNS server on a dynamic IP can be ...tricky
<OneMillionDollar> Zykoticks , i change it to other dns server in resolv.conf but it old server ip still coming back
<actionParsnip> ouyes: it is used to time the execution of apps
<rahduke> scunizi: changing to wep apparently didnt work, this kid is fuming...lol
<nirmal> you have tried for me
<nirmal> that is enough
<ayam_jago> hello
<Acoustyk> I don't know if this is the right place but I have a python question
<emghazal> When I try to use IRC commands such as /join and /msg in Empathy, I get "- Unsupported command", but this page says they should work http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ , am I missing something?
<nanotube> OneMillionDollar: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<ayam_jago> i need software for streaming to shoutcast
<sjanssen> okay, will "apt-get install --reinstall linux-image" fix the problem of a missing /boot?
<krysis> emghazal: i think empathy only supports the irc protocol i dont think it supports commands, for that u can use xchat
<scunizi> rahduke: turn security off completely and try.. if it works you can always use the router and turn off SSID broadcast and limit access by mac address.. it's certainly not fool proof and won't stop a serious cracker.,. but it's better than nothing.
<Acoustyk> Is it possible to edit a Microsoft Access database with Python
<Acoustyk> ?
<rahduke> scunizi: ill look into it
<hatebred> part ##linux-overflow
<hatebred> er
<hatebred> sorry
<nanotube> Acoustyk: first hit on google: http://bytes.com/topic/python/answers/637384-python-microsoft-access
<dj___> hey
<diablo69> anyone around?
<nanotube> diablo69: about 1275 people or so. ;)
<Acoustyk> yeah but I haven't had much luck there
<Acoustyk> it shows how to read only
<actionParsnip> Acoustyk: might be able to use openoffice base
<diablo69> hmm.  I was really curious because my sound isn't working.  And i've spent over 5 hours messing with things and it's still not working
<nanotube> Acoustyk: ok, second google hit: http://code.activestate.com/recipes/528868/  :)
<diablo69> I have a intel 82801h
<quietone> bastid_raZor: FYI, drs305 posted a way to save panel settings that just worked for me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-903273.html
<diablo69> anyone got that intel ICH8 models working?  I've tried everything that i've seen avaible to me on the internet
<voss749> sunizi, pro crackers dont go looking for home wifi, The main reason for limiting access is not crackers but to stop freeloaders from slowing your connection
<bastid_raZor> quietone: nice, i'll make a note of that for future reference
<scunizi> voss749: very true..
<diablo69> voss:  are you not familar with wardriving ;)
<actionParsnip> diablo69: try: sudo lshw -C sound | grep -i product
<nanotube> diablo69: what's your comp, and what version of ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> diablo69: what is output?
<morphix> hmm how long would an rsync of about 30gb take from a SATA2 to SATA2 drive?
<diablo69> one sec let me enter those cmds
<actionParsnip> diablo69: is the system a laptop?
<actionParsnip> !ot | morphix
<ubottu> morphix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> morphix, Are you moving 1 massive 30gb file?
<voss749> diablo wardriving can be done but the best defense imho is just turning off your ssid
<diablo69> laptop
<diablo69> gateway fx actually
<diablo69>  product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<morphix> edbian: no, an entire linux system. multiple files
<edbian> morphix, Isn't rsync showing you what file it's on then?  And therefore how much progress you've made.  In answer to your question.  My guess is no more than an hour.
<scunizi> diablo69: not sure if this will help but worth a read.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702003
<morphix> edbian: i need to plan an outage period for the box, as it will unoperational between the time it starts till finished.
<nanotube> diablo69: there are some bugs filed for this soundcard... what ubuntu version do you use? if it's an older version, possibly an upgrade will help, since the bug is marked as fixed...
<edbian> morphix, I can't give you an exact time.  Look at the specs for sata2.  Experience is the best teacher though.
<diablo69> 9.10
<nanotube> diablo69: hrm, in that case... nvm.
<diablo69> yeah..i'm about out of idea's :(
<disappearedng_> When I use a gpg encryption on my emails, do I have to give my recipent the password too?
<diablo69> what's odd though is backtrack 4 worked after installing alsa froms ource
<diablo69> source*
<nanotube> disappearedng_: no, all he has to do is have your public key.
<diablo69> and from what I can tell it's ubuntu now
<disappearedng_> nanotube; where is that located?
<scunizi> disappearedng_: what happens is you use their public gpg key to encrypt and they use their private key to un-encrypt
<nanotube> diablo69: try googling about, i bet there's some setting you can set in alsa-base.conf to make it work.
<diablo69> <--spent 6 hours googling
<actionParsnip> diablo69: try this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/88568i
<actionParsnip> diablo69: can you give a pastebin of: lsb_release -a
<diablo69> No LSB modules are available.
<diablo69> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<diablo69> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<diablo69> Release:	9.10
<diablo69> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBot2> diablo69: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionParsnip> diablo69: i asked for a pastebin,never mind we got the info, use pastebin in future
<diablo69> sorry...been awhile since I used paste bin
<nanotube> disappearedng_: err, as scunizi says, you encrypt with the recipient's public key, they decrypt with their private key.   it's the signing where you use your private key, and they verify using your public key.
<actionParsnip> diablo69: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574
<nanotube> disappearedng_: at any rate, your public key should be located (if you have generated a keypair already) in your ~/.gnupg directory
<dbl> can someone help me restore video to my computer? if you can, please say so so i can give you all the details of the problem!
<actionParsnip> diablo69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334637
<nanotube> disappearedng_: the other guy's public key... you have to get from him somehow, and verify that it's his. possibly off a keyserver, if he's uploaded his public key to one.
<diablo69> k guys i'll check them out.  I'll be back.  I have to watch my niece.  Pleasure meeting you all and ty
<nanotube> diablo69: good luck :)
<nanotube> dbl: just state the details of your problem, and /then/ if someone knows how to fix it they'll tell you.  before you state the details, how can anyone know if they can fix it.
<Acoustyk> <----- new to IRC: How do I reference someones name?
<nanotube> Acoustyk: just type the nick. in any irc client worth it's salt, there's tab-completion on usernames, too.
<nytek_> Acoustyk: first couple of characters then tab
<nytek_> Acoustyk: what client are you using?
<xangua> Acoustyk: use 'tab' key to autocomplete
<nanotube> Acoustyk: for instance, i just type 'acou<tab>' and your username is filled.
<Acoustyk> aha I see
<Acoustyk> nytek_: thx
<nytek_> Acoustyk: you got it :D
<rilox> is there a way to get the full command that created a given pid, or of a pid that is running
<OneMillionDollar> why is it so hard to change the dns server ?
<nytek_> rilox: if you type in terminal ps -a, it will give you a list of processes that are running
<bullgard4> On my T43 Karmic computer the '
<nytek_> rilox: i believe that it shows the full comand
<Omen_20> Hi is there any way to hide the Network Manager Applet?
<OneMillionDollar> what are the steps i need to follow in order to change my dns server ip ?
<bullgard4> On my T43 Karmic computer the 'tg3.c: Broadcom Tigon3 ethernet driver' is operational. 'Broadcom' is a manafacturer. What is 'Tigon3'?
<OneMillionDollar> what are the steps i need to follow in order to change my dns  ip ?
<rilox> nytek_: yea, I was looking for the full command though, ps -p works
<ajipubuntu> I want to try "jquery" how to install?
<nytek_> rilox: cool
<and> part
<nytek_> rilox: you might want to consider installing htop, real time "ps"
<nanotube> Omen_20: hide, or kill?
<OneMillionDollar> who can help me ?
<hyperstream> !help | OneMillionDollar
<ubottu> OneMillionDollar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> OneMillionDollar, I think you need to do some research.  That question doesn't really make sense.  Try asking another way :)
<nanotube> OneMillionDollar: did you see the previous link i sent you?
<Omen_20> nanotube, well I dont want to lose connectivity, but I'm wired. I dont need it up there.
<scunizi> OneMillionDollar: /etc/resolv.conf is where you put your dns ip's
<OneMillionDollar> nanotube no
<nanotube> Omen_20: ah hrm... well... tbh, i don't know. :)
<OldFarter> Hoho
<OneMillionDollar> what doesnt make sense ?
<OldFarter> Any suggestion to fix totem firefox pluggin problem?
<hyperstream> OneMillionDollar, your question doesnt make sense.
<nanotube> OneMillionDollar: here it is again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<ajipubuntu> what is jQuery?
<mttr> anyone playing with or using BTRFS
<nanotube> ajipubuntu: it's a javascript library...
<edbian> mttr, No but I hear it's AWESOME fast
<hyperstream> ajipubuntu, /join #jquery
<OneMillionDollar> i want to change my isp dns server ip  to open dns server ip
<ajipubuntu> ok..
<hyperstream> ajipubuntu, you download it from a website and put it into the top of your WEB SITE PAGE.
<OldFarter> A lot of sites with streaming media show me this totem thing but when i click on it to play it just does nothing
<mttr> i'm trying to test it out.. but having some issue with deleting mounted raid drive i set up.
<nanotube> OldFarter: maybe you're missing some codecs?
<xangua> OldFarter: do you have codecs installed¿¿
<mttr> i hope the streamline the command.. like zfs..
<nanotube> OldFarter: if that's the case, you could try installing some codecs from medibuntu
<OldFarter> which should i have?
<nanotube> !medibuntu | OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xangua> OldFarter: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed¿¿
<xangua> if you use kubuntu then use xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> xubuntu******
<OldFarter> i can play wmv dvds etc...
<nytek_> OldFarter: you can also search in synaptic for the gstreamer codecs
<nanotube> OldFarter: you could also try instead of using the totem plugin, to use the vlc plugin instead.
<researcher1> can I in stall windows after Ubuntu
<OneMillionDollar> nonotube, I edited  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to my desired dns ip but when i start internet connectin it still use the old dns ip
<hyperstream> !dualboot | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nytek_> researcher1: i never had very good luck with that process.
<researcher1> oh
<nytek_> researcher1: if i needed to dual boot, its easier to install windows first then use wubi to install your ubuntu partition
<researcher1> I want to convert df to doc file hence need windows
<nytek_> researcher1: but i dont doubt there is a way to do it
<Acoustyk> researcher1:  I'd recommend installing Ubuntu first because I've never had much luck the other way around
<DaZ> nytek_: like... grub-install [;
<anon__> OldFarter: look in applications > ubuntu software center
<anon__> OldFarter:  and search for codec get all of those. thats what i did and i have no problems..and make sure you have flash installed too
<nytek_> DaZ: ahh, good idea. just install windows on another partition then put it in the grub conf?
<DaZ> lolwut
<jiehan> hello, does anyone would like to help me solve this: The following packages have been kept back:
<jiehan>   indicator-messages indicator-session
<DaZ> nytek_: windows overwrites mbr
<nytek_> DaZ: i dont know much about mbr, what is that?
<researcher1> I want to convert I want to convert pdf to doc file hence need windows. Is any other techniq in ubuntu
<nytek_> researcher1: search google for a converter
<DaZ> nytek_: google it
<researcher1>  I want to convert pdf to doc file in ubuntu is it possible
<nytek_> DaZ: will do
<OldFarter> GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<DaZ> anyway, it's inevitable, and can be fixed by using grub-install or dding first 466 bytes of the drive
<xangua> researcher1: if it's just text you can select, copy and paste it in your favorite editor
<xangua> !gpg | OldFarter
<ubottu> OldFarter: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<DaZ> but the second one is only my theoretical idea.
<researcher1> xangua it has tables which get distotred
<hyperstream> researcher1, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Convert+pdf+to+doc+ubuntu
<nytek_> xangua: you can copy text out of a pdf? with what program?
<OldFarter> Should i trust medibuntu regardless of signature?
<nytek_> researcher1: try copying it into open office
<researcher1> nytek. copying distorts tables
<bullgard4> On my T43 Karmic computer the 'tg3.c: Broadcom Tigon3 ethernet driver' is operational. 'Broadcom' is a manufacturer. What is 'Tigon3'?
<codebx> bullgard4, found this on google: This applies to all Broadcom NetXtreme I also known as BCM5xx devices.
<bigg6987> having a problem, keep being told i don't have authorization, contact administrator. need help
<OldFarter> When i turn on too many desctop effects
<OldFarter> the computer freze after a bit
<kerm|t> bullgard4: the tigon3 is the main chip on that card
<OldFarter> Could it be the GPU overheating?
<bigg6987> anyone have any ideas?
<philien> Hi are there anybody of the translation team ?
<mezquitale> OldFarter, must be the drivers
<DaZ> OldFarter: check the temperature?
<DaZ> imo it's  just the card's performance limit :f
<nytek_> bigg6987: what are you trying to do?
<bigg6987> update for one thing
<bullgard4> kerm|t: I do not believe you. My computer T43 does have one card only, and this is the motherboard. And the motherboard's main chip is the processor, an Intel Mobile processor.
<OldFarter> anyways i cant get this fking totem working
<nytek_> bigg6987: run it as superuser (sudo)
<theadmin> libgtk-1.2.so.0, where can I find that
<philien> Hi are there anybody of the translation team ?
<kerm|t> bullgard4: then it's the chip that's driving the ethernet port
<bigg6987> when i try anything sudo it says i have the wrong password
<dbl> can someone help me restore video to my computer? if you are willing to hear out my problem, let me know, and read this link! http://pastebin.com/f1fc94ed7
<theadmin> bigg6987: Enter your password, not root password, just in case
<rahduke> umm my remote desktop viewer's desktop never changes.... it controls the actual machine but the viewer doesnt show any changes.... lil help?
<hyperstream> theadmin, tried googling ?
<theadmin> hyperstream: Yep, but did not find the download, only buncha help topics and RPM's.
<mezquitale> bullgard4,   what type of cards youre talking about? video cards?
<bigg6987> i've only used one pw, sorry all, i'm obviously a noob
<OldFarter> which package is the totem  web browser pluggin
<hyperstream> theadmin, its prolly in a package somewhere
<OldFarter> ?
<nytek_> bigg6987: well if you are typing in the correct password and its wrong then might of typed in the password initial with a simple error
<theadmin> hyperstream: Doh. apt-cache search gtk results in a ton of output
<mezquitale> OldFarter, use synaptic and search
<nytek_> bigg6987: try messing with the password
<hyperstream> !info libgtk1.2
<iflema> OneMillionDollar in Ubuntu10.04 Lucid Lynx... itll be a couple of clicks on ya network manager.... 8.04 9.10 and 9.04 are a bit of a pain for this type of setting.
<ubottu> Package libgtk1.2 does not exist in karmic
<bigg6987> it is generally the same password you type to login to ubuntu, correct?
<nytek_> bigg6987: yup
<theadmin> bigg6987: Yep
<bullgard4> mezquitale: I have not been talking about "cards". <kerm|t> has, not me.
<bigg6987> this is my 4th install in the past two days because of this problem
<OldFarter> ok now i  have vlc pluggin
<OldFarter> no worki
<bigg6987> surprised i have any hair left lol
<nytek_> anybody have a fixes for sensitive touchpads?
<theadmin> bigg6987: Okay... how exactly do you type the command?
<DaZ> dbl: you have flickering also on lcd monitor?
<xangua> you can't have installed two plugins that do the same, then none will work :S
<xangua> OldFarter*
<bigg6987> i was just going to system > admin > update manager
<theadmin> bigg6987: Ah. And it asks you for a password there?
<Rabbitbunny> iflema: Why teach him how to set the box to static ip? tell him to set his router to send out the right dns address. dhcp is magic.
<bigg6987> yessir
<nytek_> bigg6987: try updating via terminal
<Flannel> bigg6987: That should be your user password, yes.
<nytek_> bigg6987: sudo apt-get update
<theadmin> bigg6987: Well, something might be wrong there. Let us try "gksu update-manager"
<bullgard4> kerm|t: But '~$ lspci' tells me that my Ethernet controller is a 'Broadcom Corporation NeXtreme BCM5751M' and not "tigon3". Can you resolve this contradiction?
<iflema> Rabbitbunny what if that effects more than just him....... i assumed 9.10 and instructed a hybrid DHCP/staic DNS :P
<Rabbitbunny> theadmin: sudo is not used to guess.
<bigg6987> in terminal thead?
<avuton> How can I get totem to deinterlace video in 9.10? It used to deinterlace with an option in the View menu that appears to no longer be there.
<theadmin> Rabbitbunny: Huh?
<theadmin> bigg6987: Yep, terminal
<Rabbitbunny> iflema: bah, you and your logic.
 * iflema :P
<Rabbitbunny> theadmin: 'it might be, try sudo'. Those are the words of someone about to reinstall.
<theadmin> oh no. Not again. Kernel updates...
<ajipubuntu> susah jugak nak pakai jquery
<OldFarter> this is just pissing me of
<theadmin> Rabbitbunny: Oh, but actually, I believe one might have edited the system menu entry.
<ajipubuntu> ada sape2 yang boleh membantu?
<theadmin> ajipubuntu: ...English please
<bigg6987> Failed to run update-manager as user root.
<bigg6987> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<bullgard4> codebx: Yes, indeed, my Ethernet controller is a BCM5751M. --  Please get me your link's address.
<theadmin> bigg6987: o_O
<nytek_> bigg6987: try apt-get update
<ajipubuntu> how to install jquery?
<kerm|t> bullgard4: the BCM5751M uses a Tigon 3 chip.
<kerm|t> bullgard4: there is no contradiction
<ajipubuntu> it`s javascript right?
<OldFarter> could it be that the site with the media is made by some microsoft stuff?
<theadmin> ajipubuntu: Java, maybe, javascript is a browser thingy
<bullgard4> kerm|t: Is BCM5751M no chip?
<kerm|t> bullgard4: BCM5751M is a product model number.
<bigg6987> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bigg6987> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<theadmin> bigg6987: Hm. Are you running anything else update-related as root? This could be the problem, you can run only one apt thing at a time
<bullgard4> kerm|t: What kind of product does BCM5751M designate?
<rumpsy> SomeOne facing problem with Display?
<kerm|t> bullgard4: a network adaptor
<rumpsy> I can help you !
<bigg6987> nothing running at all. this chat, and terminal currently
<theadmin> rumpsy: I have a little problem, max resolution is too small :D Have asked tons of times, nobody ever replied
<ajipubuntu> theadmin, it`s have a software to use?
<meowbuntu> hi when using the usb startup disk creator in ubuntu do i need to format my external hdd to linux format or can i leave it as fat 32
<theadmin> ajipubuntu: Lemme check whether it's a package of some kind
<rumpsy> theadmin: What kind of display adapter you are having?
<bullgard4> kerm|t: A 'network adaptor' is a chip plus what?
<kerm|t> bullgard4: that's a good question
<theadmin> rumpsy: Let me see... bleh those things. How can one check
<ajipubuntu> theadmin; ok
<nytek_> does anybody know how to make a .xinitrc execute when loading xmonad wm from gdm?
<rumpsy> theadmin: Are you using Gnome?
<theadmin> ajipubuntu: Okay, it seems you need to install libjs-jquery
<theadmin> rumpsy: Yes
<bigg6987> theadmin: i was able to do most everything yesterday, updated to 9.10 mouse wouldn't work on my ps3, went back to 9.04. now problems
<rumpsy> theadmin: Than, you can check that in systemProfile
<kerm|t> bullgard4: but several different product numbers use that chip
<ajipubuntu> theadmin; install from terminal?
<OneMillionDollar> why can't i change the dns ip ? the old isp dns ip keep coming back
<DaZ> OneMillionDollar: dhcp?
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OneMillionDollar> DaZ , must i disable dhcp ?
<rumpsy> theadmin: This is alternate option, lspci -v | less
<theadmin> ajipubuntu: Well, like, "sudo apt-get install libjs-jquery"
<theadmin> rumpsy: What is systemProfile?
<DaZ> OneMillionDollar: you can also make resolv.conf unwritable [;
<bullgard4> kerm|t: Ok. Thank you.
<ajipubuntu> theadmin; ok i`m done
<OneMillionDollar> DaZ , how to do that
<DreamLnr> hi, i have a problem with my hardy. Suddenly localhost is not accessible-neither apache nor ping. Internet works though. What do i start with?
<rumpsy> theadmin: This SystemProfile holds full information about your current status of your system.
<DaZ> OneMillionDollar: chmod a-r /etc/resolv.conf? :f
<DaZ> keep in mind it's dirty hack imo.
<DaZ> aw
<DaZ> OneMillionDollar: -w i mean
<ajipubuntu> theadmin; how can i use jquery?
<theadmin> rumpsy: Okay, seems to be "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410[Radeon Xpress 200M]"
<theadmin> ajipubuntu: Actually, I've no idea what it even is :D I just found a package with it
<emghazal> In a shell script, how do I know where it is located, regardless of where it was executed from? To make the question more clear: in a shell script "bar.sh" that contains "pwd" , I want both "foo/bar.sh" and "cd foo; ./bar.sh" to have the same output
<OneMillionDollar> DaZ , how to disable dhcp to use static dns ip ?
<ajipubuntu> theadmin; its ok..
<DreamLnr> can you imagine?
<DreamLnr> localhost interface was down
<DreamLnr> :D
<ajipubuntu> theadmin; anyway thanks a lot!
<DaZ> OneMillionDollar: i don't know how it's done in ubuntu.
<DreamLnr> bye
<rumpsy> theadmin: Are you using vesa? or ATI driver
<theadmin> rumpsy: Hm, hm. ATI driver is restricted, right?
<rumpsy> yes !
<rumpsy> so what was your choice? vesa?
<theadmin> rumpsy: Okay then, lemme check if I have zat enabled
<meowbuntu> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> meowbuntu: Yes?
<meowbuntu> !opensorce
<meowbuntu> Flannel, what up
<DaZ> he just wanted to say hi
<DaZ> :F
<bigg6987> is it because i'm using ubuntu on ps3 why i'm only given one selection for screen resolution?
<theadmin> rumpsy: Ehm. It seems to have only "Software modem" in hardware drivers
<Flannel> meowbuntu: Please play with the bot in a query not #ubuntu, thanks.
<Karhu> hi everyone,...i was hoping someone could give me a little advice...I'm trying to play a .mkv file but it wont work not even sound...i have both VLC and MPlayer installed but there is no luck with either of them
<meowbuntu> i am tryoing to find the bot command that says you are doing this for free or somilar
<DaZ> Karhu: codecs?
<DaZ> Karhu: mkv is just a container btw :f
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: please don't do that again unless it's an emergency....
<Roasted_> Can someone help me figure out my theme? Im running moomex on my laptop and desktop. I got a new icon set on my desktop and applied it - awesome. Tried doing hte same to my laptop, and some of hte icons dont transfer - I dont have the new firefox icon or anything. Any ideas?
<theadmin> Karhu: File may be damaged, bad luck DaZ: VLC needs no codedcs
<theadmin> DaZ: /s/codedcs/codecs
<iflema> OneMillionDollar what ip range is handed out from this DHCP? if it was say 192.168.0.1 there is a good chance, depending on ya router settings, that if you just set the static address within this range+set ya dns. anyone else use ya router besides you?
<Karhu> DaZ: im not sure where to get any other5 codecs from
<rumpsy> theadmin: you can check that in xorg.conf, what driver you are using right now
<kerm|t> Karhu: what's mplayer say?
<bigg6987> theadmin: should i format and try install #5?
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , I want my dns ip to be fix that all
<kerm|t> Karhu: also try #mplayer
<rumpsy> theadmin: or xorg.0.log
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, i am trying to find a comand sorry got messed up i knbow rulkes
<Karhu> kerm|t: mplayer doesnt say anything it just wont play the file
<theadmin> bigg6987: Actually, I never used Ubuntu on PS, so I don't know what can be the problem there
<kerm|t> Karhu: whenever i run mplayer it says LOTS of things
<iflema> OneMillionDollar you dont want a different one... you just want one that works?
<theadmin> rumpsy: Uh, this file is a mess.
<Karhu> kerm|t: im just right clicking the file and open with
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: !attitude prolly is the one you search
<kerm|t> Karhu: so you arent seeing what mplayer is saying.. run it from a terminal
<Karhu> kerm|t: ok i'll have a look
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , no matter how i set it .............my isp dns ip still coming back
<rumpsy> theadmin: if you are sure not usnig composite drivers or 3d or non-free drivers.. there is simple solution to make use of power of X
<rumpsy> using*
<vr00M_> hi guys...
<theadmin> rumpsy: Uh, it just says some stuff there, not even a hint on drivers :D
<bigg6987> if only i had a system administrator i could contact lol
<theadmin> bigg6987: Well, I am admininstrating my system lol but that's offtopic
<iflema> OneMillionDollar you can... in theory set it static, but withing the range of the dhcp address server.... savy...?
<theadmin> vr00M_: Hello there. If you have any questions on Ubuntu, ask straight away, not ask to ask.
<OneMillionDollar> in etc/network/interface  it show this
<OneMillionDollar> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<OneMillionDollar> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<OneMillionDollar> provider dsl-provider
<FloodBot2> OneMillionDollar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy> theadmin: could you recall, whether you installed binary driver of 3rd party driver, so that i can proceed
 * iflema thats an instruction to set it static
<bigg6987> i'm beginning to think the ubuntu experiment is a failed concept for me and my ps3
<rumpsy> s/of/or
<theadmin> rumpsy: Actually, I installed nothing that is driverish and related to video
<scunizi> iflema: if the dhcp server has been configured for something less than the full range of the subnet then you can set static outside the range of the dhcp server... otherwise you're *forced* to use a static "inside" the range
<vr00M_> I need some with running office 2007 in wine. Actually, I have installed the latest wine and even office 2007 on my pc. I am able to open ms office files too. The issue is that the fonts are not displayed properly. The file opens fine in Oo.org
<k0d3g3ar> need recommendation for decent disk image backup utility for Ubuntu, scheduled, similar to Acronis in Windows
<Karhu> kerm|t: i ran it from a term and it just says Exiting..... (End of file)
 * iflema :|
<napster> How to get details of all drives in a system?
<bigg6987> think its time to install mac os on my pc for a new project
<rumpsy> theadmin: okay, do this simple things... goto to tty1
<Karhu> kerm|t: i spose tha means the file is fuffed ?
<scunizi> napster: sudo fdisk -l
<napster> scunizi, tnx
<scunizi> napster: sudo lshw
<theadmin> vr00M_: Why do you even NEED office 2007? Openoffice is better. Anyway, you should install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" to get MS fonts and so there
<theadmin> rumpsy: tty? Eh, I wanna remain here, I'm using a GUI client. Can I do this from a normal terminal?
<iflema> scunizi  so help.....
<scunizi> iflema: missed the first part.. so I don't know the whole story..
<rumpsy> theadmin: sorry you can't
<napster> scunizi, Oh... The second one is what exactly I need... More descriptive....
<napster> scunizi, thnk u
<scunizi> napster: np :)
<ranjan> does any body know the correct command to join different .flv file into one i am using this "mencoder -forceidx -of lavf -oac copy -ovc copy episode44_1_high.flv episode44_2_high.flv episode44_3_high.flv episode44_4_high.flv -o output.flv -of lavf -oac pcm -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv" and the out come that i am geting is quite surprising as the finall size is increasing 6 times the size of the original file .. so any help would be of great help
<theadmin> rumpsy: o_O okay. I'll go there. Why the heck actually... Well, what do I do after?
<vr00M_> theadmin:  thx, i have already installed the fonts and file opens fine with Oo.org but not with office07
<kerm|t> Karhu: the only way i've got that error is with a file thats 0 bytes
<rumpsy> theadmin: stop your gdm
<kerm|t> Karhu: try #mplayer
<theadmin> vr00M_: Actually, about WINE, ask on #winehq
<kerm|t> Karhu: is the file bigger than 0 bytes?
<theadmin> rumpsy: Uh... that will kill the IRC client so I can't get further help
<Karhu> kerm|t: garrrg its sposed to be a touch over 700Mb so im gonna assume its broken
<rumpsy> theadmin: okay, i'll tell you all the steps now
<DaZ> theadmin: irssi time.
<scunizi> theadmin: you can always load irssi in screen.. then access it from a tty
<scunizi> DaZ: :)
<theadmin> screen... bleh I don't even have that lol
<OneMillionDollar> iflema , your solution is like where someone ask for a direction you just say - take bus and get off your destination without giving info of  which bus service should be taking
<scunizi> theadmin: sudo apt-get install screen.. works for me
<theadmin> scunizi: Yeah I know :D I just don't have it because there was no need
<rumpsy> theadmin: What?, can i proceed ?
<vr00M_> theadmin: thx dude
<theadmin> rumpsy: Anyway, uh, I have to reboot first, there is a kernel update. Whatever. I guess my video card doesn't actually support higher resolution
<iflema> OneMillionDollar good luck
<rumpsy> theadmin: :?
<theadmin> rumpsy: Lol if I had a better memory... I could remember what max res was on windows. I just feel it's higher
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, what is your situation ?
<scunizi> theadmin: what card do you have?
<rumpsy> theadmin: So, what is your current resolution?
<DaZ> theadmin: if your card is worth more than $5 it supports at least 1280x1024.
<rumpsy> scunizi: He is having ATI series card
<theadmin> rumpsy: Sec... 1280x800, doesn't get higher then that
<scunizi> rumpsy: ah.. might be on the list of unsupported cards for Xorg 1.7+
<OneMillionDollar> airtonix , why can't i change the dns ip ? the old isp dns ip keep coming back
<rumpsy> theadmin: lol
<rumpsy> scunizi: Yes, may be lol
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, i assume you are being asked for authentication (gksudo password) when you make the changes via nm-applet (network manager panel applet) ?
<OneMillionDollar> airtonix , i mean the isp dns keep coming back even if i set it to other dns ip
<scunizi> theadmin: 1280x800 is this a laptop? if so that's the rez on lots of them
<iflema> airtonix OneMillion want to set a static DNS, but gets the ip address DHCP... and is not using 9.10
<theadmin> scunizi: Yep it is
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, ok so you're not using the networkManager on the panel ?
<theadmin> Damn o_O a broken package, where'd that come from?
<scunizi> theadmin: that's all I get out of my laptop.. seems to work fine for me anyway
<rumpsy> theadmin: so you don't want more resolution, This is the best resolution for laptops
<OneMillionDollar> airtonix , i think i'm using it
<neriko> Can anyone help me get my new HP dvd1170 external drive to play? I'm getting frustrated
<fen`> anyone here got a good understanding of lvm?
<emghazal> In a shell script, how do I know where it is located, regardless of where it was executed from? To make the question more clear: in a shell script "bar.sh" that contains "pwd" , I want both "foo/bar.sh" and "cd foo; ./bar.sh" to have the same output
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, What i mean is that how you are trying to apply the desired DNS ip ? (via the system tray network icon)
<bigg6987> is there a place to go for "tech support"?
<ima> how do I run ./autogen.sh?
<scunizi> iflema: airtonix OneMillionDollar I have that issue in kubuntu.. haven't tried in ubuntu.. but after booting and getting a dhcp address I use networkmanager to switch to static and give it a sec to sync.. works.. but not through a reboot.
<theadmin> bigg6987: Either here or the forums
<rumpsy> bigg6987: what is your goal?
<ima> or is that just a mac thing?
<rumpsy> ima: ?
<bigg6987> rumpsy: to be able to get past my authorizations problem
<ima> rumpsy, autogen.sh
<theadmin> ima: To execute a shell script, "chmod +x filename.sh && ./filename.sh"
<bigg6987> rumpsy: i don't have authorization to do anything, apparently
<fen`> emghazal, generally you can self referemce in a shell script with $0
<rumpsy> ima: make it as executable, using this command, chmod +x
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, one thing i can think of is that if the settings are not persisting through reboots, then I would check that you being asked for admin password after applying the new settings, if not then i assume its only temprorary for your current session
<ima> theadmin, rumpsy ahh thanks
<rumpsy> bigg6987: so you are a normal user, what version of ubuntu you are running?
<bigg6987> 9.04
<natarajan> I want install additional software pls tell guide to me because I'm new user for ubuntu
<rumpsy> bigg6987: who installed that version?
<ima> meh, give me a bad interpreter
<polster> start the software center or buy a book
<DryGrain> natarajan, start 'synaptic package manager'
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, your other option to set a dns ip would involve using the command line to directly manipulate ifconfig and/or /etc/network/interfaces
<bigg6987> i downloaded it and installed it myself
<rumpsy> natarajan: what package do you want?
<blakkheim> natarajan: man aptitude
<napster> How can I pipe the output of inxi to channel? /exec -o inxi -x   ??
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, however the latter option may or may not be supported by your version of ubuntu (depends on which one you are running )
<iflema> scunizi just set the ip settings to static within the DHCP server range..... but this can cause problems depeding on ya setup(s)   this is accommodated for just fine in recent versions of Ubuntu.
<Dill> does anyone out there know how to get an ipod touch to connect to ubuntu as anything other than a camera?
<rumpsy> bigg6987: which application is asking you for auth?
<bigg6987> rumpsy: found out about the problem trying to update
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, but to do anything detailed, you'll need to confirm exactly how you are trying to set the dns ip and what kind of responses the system is giving you
<disappearedng_> hey if I have 2 computers at home, should I keep one set of public and private key and distribute it to both?
<ima> rumpsy, bad interpreter whenever I try
<rumpsy> bigg6987: try it now, while it asks for password, give your system pass
<rumpsy> ima: what is that actually?
<natarajan> I'm having the packages in my desktop
<ima> rumpsy, bullet physics library
<natarajan> how to i install that packages
<rumpsy> natarajan: what is that package about?
<natarajan> its containing one folder
<rumpsy> ima: don't you have help file for that?
<bigg6987> rumpsy: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic '--hide-main-window' '--non-interactive' '--parent-window-id' '54525988' '-o' 'Synaptic::closeZvt=true' '--progress-str' 'Please wait, this can take some time.' '--finish-str' 'Update is complete' '--set-selections-file' '/tmp/tmpgI9ulS' as user root.
<bigg6987> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<airtonix> natarajan, the term "package" when used in the context of debian based linux system referst o deb files not explicity a compressed file.
<ima> rumpsy, hmm nah, just doing what it tells me to, there's very little documentation at all
<airtonix> natarajan, hence you need to be fairly detailed and exact when you describe you situation if you want reliable assistance
<OneMillionDollar> i click on the network icon change the dns ip there but it has no effect the isp dns ip still coming back
<rumpsy> ima: open a terminal, goto that location, use this, sh auto*.sh
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, so it doens't ask you for the admin password when you make the changes ?
<OneMillionDollar> it does
<rumpsy> bigg6987: you are not a sudo user !
<bigg6987> rumpsy: i'd be glad to correct that, please tell me how?!?!?!?!
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, have you at any point previous to this attempt with the network icon tried to set the dns via the command line ?
<rumpsy> bigg6987: did you mess with sudo?, or did you edited that?
<ima> rumpsy, autogen.sh: 62: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "then")
<bigg6987> rumpsy: i haven't messed with or edited anything
<ima> rumpsy, : not found 2: <-- that line is right above it
<rumpsy> ima: i donno, whether that has a support for linux
<ima> rumpsy, yeah, I can't see anything wrong on line 62.. thanks for your help
<Neverwill> My empathy client is doing errors when I try to add my msn account :/
<hyperstream> OneMillionDollar, do you have a static ip address from your INTERNET SERVICE PROVIDER ?
<blakkheim> Neverwill: use finch
<bigg6987> rumpsy: i was telling theadmin, i've installed several times due to this same problem
<Neverwill> blakkheim: thanks man!
<rumpsy> bigg6987: you are not having administrating policies
 * iflema :)
<bigg6987> rumpsy: how can i gain admin?
<OneMillionDollar> airtonix , i set the new dns ip  at the  /etc/resolv.conf  and also  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf but nothing happen i got a dynamic ip from isp
<rumpsy> bigg6987: goto system -> administartion->user&groups
<Karhu> does anyone know of a program i can use to convert my mkv file to an avi ??
<blakkheim> Karhu: ffmpeg
<haffe> mencoder
<rumpsy> ima: can you please check whether it has linux support
<airtonix> OneMillionDollar, from my limited understanding i dont think the  three methods are able to work together,... did you at first only try using the network icon? ( ithink modify those files yourself impedes the nm-applets ability to control the situation)
<Karhu> blakkheim: ok thanks i'll give it a go
<bigg6987> rumpsy: the configuration could not be loaded      You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<ima> rumpsy, has x11 at the top.. mac doesn't use that, does it? could it be an error in the text encoding or something?
<Neverwill> where can i go to get Finch?
<OneMillionDollar> airtronix , i first try on the network icon there but nothing really happen
<Neverwill> I dont see it in the Software center thing and google has failed me :/
<OneMillionDollar> brb
<Myrtti> Neverwill: try synapptti
<rumpsy> bigg6987: try this, sudo adduser yourname
<emghazal> Sorry, I lost my internet connection. So, parsing $0 is the best (only?) way to find where a shell script is located?
<Myrtti> Neverwill: try synaptic
<lengend> itseasy
<Neverwill> Alright thanks Myrtti
<ima> rumpsy, #! /bin/sh should that space be there?
<iflema> airtonix he is not using 9.10+.... nm-applet will do no good for the hybrid requirement
<Myrtti> ima: no
<rumpsy> ima: don't mess with that
<rumpsy> ima: chmod that file to 777
<iceroot> emghazal: whereis scriptame  or which scriptname (if it is in path)
<bigg6987> rumpsy: robert is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ima> rumpsy, bash: ./autogen.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<ima> seems like an encoding error to me
<iceroot> rumpsy: never!! use chmod 777
<rumpsy> ima: use this exact command, chmod 777 filename
<iceroot> ima: ^M seens like you edit it with windows
<Myrtti> ima: take the space off from #!/bin/bash
<ima> iceroot, that's what I'm thinking
 * iflema :)
<emghazal> iceroot: I mean from inside the script
<ima> Myrtti, done that already
<iceroot> ima: and its calles #!/bin/sh
<airtonix> iflema, understood, but i helps to get clarification on a situation for which i was not present during its initial discussion
<ima> how do I make the fix the line endings?
<iceroot> ima: dos2unix fileame
<rumpsy> bigg6987: you might have forget the sudo password, that's the problem
<deanfx> Anyone familiar with wireshark? I used to use it a while ago and it picked up all the interfaces, however now it doesn't see/allow me to use eth0 or wlan0 as an interface...
<ima> iceroot, ffffff, isn't it possible just to resave it from the text editor?
<bigg6987> rumpsy: i've only setup one pw throughout the installation process and even after
<iceroot> ima: there is an option in vim to save it in unix-format, yes but dont know the syntax
<ima> I'll look
<iflema> deanfx in a terminal type gksu wireshark
<iceroot> ima: or maybe something like (syntax wrong)  sed /\/r/\/n/
<deanfx> ok one sec. let me give that a shot
<ima> iceroot, yeah found the vim command
<deanfx> Yep it worked. Thank you Iflema
<ima> wtf, it's not working
<iceroot> ima: :set list  in vim and than look what is wwrong
<rags> Hello...I have added  "ServerName site.com" to the default site that comes with apache...now the site opens fine..but if I try a different site alias, the site doesn't load..
<bigg6987> rumpsy: that error message is only when i type the correct password, otherwise it asks me for the password again
<rags> instead I get a download of mime type "application/x-trash"
<rumpsy> bigg6987: try this, gksu user group
<rags> shouldn't the default site open for any alias?...since there is only one virtual host....
<iceroot> rags: look at /var/log/apache2/access.log and /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bigg6987> rumpsy: Failed to run user 'group' as user root.
<bigg6987> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<ima> iceroot, :set ff=unix should've done the trick, but okay
<rags> iceroot: ok..yes..I'll look there and see wht it says...
<ima> iceroot, it's got them dumb ^Ms at every line
<iceroot> ima: dos2unix filename   from the shell
<rumpsy> bigg6987: wait, i'm working on it
<ima> iceroot, don't have dos2unix
<airtonix> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> Package dos2unix does not exist in karmic
<bigg6987> rumpsy: please, you're doing me the favors here, take all the time you need
<ZykoticK9> ima, "sudo apt-get install tofrodos"
<airtonix> from*
<iceroot> ima: ah sorry there was only unix2dos
<airtonix> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<rumpsy> bigg6987: type gksu, in a terminal
<ima> awesome
<crazyubuntu> hello
<bigg6987> rumpsy: got a screen up now
<ima> thank god, that fixed it
<crazyubuntu> i need some help on Ubuntu 9.10
<rumpsy> type, nautilus and give a try
<rumpsy> ima: :)
<ima> thanks all of you
<bigg6987> rumpsy: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<crazyubuntu> I need some help :(
<bazhang> crazyubuntu, please ask a question then
<crazyubuntu> thanks
<crazyubuntu> my screen freezes under gnome and gnome safe mode
<mttr> what kind of data transfer across a gigabit network should i get.. 4gb file is 32.5 MB/s
<crazyubuntu> it happened recently
<crazyubuntu> i had no problems for a week
<mttr> that seem slow
<rumpsy> bigg6987: you are lost, you are not having admin pass
<bigg6987> rumpsy: not exactly what i was hoping to read lol
<crazyubuntu> ?
<theadmin> What does "rc" in output of dpkg -l mean?
<bigg6987> theadmin: wb
<theadmin> bigg6987: Huh?
<rags> iceroot: unfortunately...logs are not showing anything...:(
<rumpsy> bigg6987: you did something with sudo!, i'm sure
<Myrtti> mttr: depends on the devicces you are transferring to/from
<bigg6987> theadmin: welcome back lol
<airtonix> theadmin, internet chat lingo : wb = welcome back.
<theadmin> bigg6987: Oh. ty
<airtonix> theadmin, horrible stuff in my opinion.
<bigg6987> rumpsy: i'm not sure how i could have, it only asked my full name, my nickname, and my password
<theadmin> airtonix: What kind of stuff? Can you help me ridding of it?
<Saturn2888> Question about NetBIOS. If I setup my server as a WINS server, how can I ensure talking to computer-blah will work for both IP address 10.1.1.1 and 10.1.1.2? Say the computer is a laptop with two interfaces. I want to be able talk to the computer on the LAN interface instead of the WLAN, but I can't seem to get it to work. Without the WINS server, my Windows machines all talk to each other. Once I setup Ubuntu Server as the WINS serve
<airtonix> theadmin, you can't force others to speak proper english unfortunatly
<crazyubuntu> I login and in and it freezes 15 seconds later
<Myrtti> Saturn2888: yoou got cut off
<rumpsy> bigg6987: while typing pass, check whether capslock is on?
<theadmin> airtonix: I thought you reffer to my question
<airtonix> theadmin, :0 what would that be ?
<Saturn2888> Myrtti: what happened?
<theadmin> airtonix: What does "rc" in output of dpkg -l mean?
<bigg6987> rumpsy: if i type an incorrect pass, it gives me a message stating it's incorrect.
<Saturn2888> http://pastie.org/private/r3ufeddatinm2utwdfdncg <- that's all of it
<airtonix> theadmin, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dpkg-what-does-a-status-of-rc-mean-355593/
<wasabi> just undated by ubuntu and it looks like notify-osd stopped working
<Viking667> removed, but config files still on drive
<bigg6987> rumpsy: should i try another version of 9.04?
<theadmin> airtonix: Thanks
<Viking667> (I think)
<wasabi> is there an config for notify-osd?
<{g}> Hey People! Im trying to figure out what the max resolution my Amila SI 1520 notbook supports for externam monitors. How would you go about this?
<mttr> i have raid 3 drive on one computer with mtu @ 7000 and the other mtu also 7000
<Myrtti> Saturn2888: message length reached at "Server as the WINS serve"
<airtonix> wasabi, unfortunatly no
 * Viking667 read that notebook brand as Amiga... yeesh.
<wasabi> airtonix, how do i shutdown and restart the daemon?
<{g}> oh, its an Amilo!
<wasabi> i can't remember how to do this. it's been a while since i've used my ubuntu install
<airtonix> wasabi, i think simply killing the process is enough
<rumpsy> bigg6987: okay, i don't to hack it
<Saturn2888> Myrtti: http://pastie.org/private/r3ufeddatinm2utwdfdncg
<rumpsy> bigg6987: try fresh
<airtonix> wasabi, sudo killall notify-osd
<theadmin> airtonix: Can you help me remove the config files after the package removal somehow?
<bigg6987> rumpsy: would they disable these features because it's the ps3 version?
<wasabi> airtotnix, yep i just did that
<airtonix> theadmin, sudo apt-get purge packageName does not do it for you ?
<Linux_BASHer> Helllo
<wasabi> doesn't look like it's running
<rumpsy> bigg6987: not like that !
<wasabi> interesting
<theadmin> airtonix: "Package namehere not installed, so not removed"
<airtonix> wasabi, if you want to use the old notify daemon isntead i think there are some howto guides on that found at the ubuntu forums
<wasabi> airtonix, it's cool i'll try reinstall. it's odd how it was working before the update
<wasabi> no point in going back to the old notification-daemon
<wasabi> the notify-osd looks better
<bullgard4> !keyboard | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<airtonix> theadmin, what is the package ?
<Linux_BASHer> I am having some trouble sharing a folder on my Mac to Ubuntu.
<wasabi> damn it's been a while since i've used linux forgot how to do anything. thanks airtonix
<bigg6987> rumpsy: this is the alternate, i suppose i'll download and install the "non alternate" version
<crazyubuntu> I am currently running Ubuntu 9.10 on another computer. Recently when I login my computer will freeze 15 seconds later. I had no problems until recently. Can anyone suggest fixes for this issue
<theadmin> airtonix: They are "linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic" and "linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic"
<airtonix> wasabi, it does look nice but personally i want lots of config options, like custom svg themes and xml config files to specify layout for the various states it displays and...a html layout system would be nice\
<airtonix> theadmin, old kernels i assume then ?
<theadmin> airtonix: Yes
<{g}> Hey People, how do I get the name of my graphics card?
<wasabi> airtonix, i read up on that guide to custom compile notify to change it's location. i was about to do that now but it stopped working. lol good timing huh
<airtonix> theadmin, one sec, have you looked on ubuntu forums for guides on trimming isntalled kernels  ?
<crazyubuntu> I've login in both gnome and gname fail safe mode
<wasabi> and you're right there's not much customization
<rumpsy> {g}: lspci
<theadmin> airtonix: Eh nope
<iflema> {g} lspci | grep VGA
<airtonix> wasabi, yeah wouldn;t bother.. can only hope someone starts a fork of it
<crazyubuntu> and stand still freezes
<crazyubuntu> :(
<{g}> iflema: thanks!
<crazyubuntu> iflema do you have any suggestions for me?
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: goto to tty1, press alt+ctrl+f1
<wasabi> airtonix, surprise no one has given how long 9.10's been out
<crazyubuntu> yes
<crazyubuntu> and do what?
<theadmin> wasabi: Since october of 2009?
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: login
<airtonix> wasabi, its understandable since the api for the language and services notify-osd relies on has virtually no documentation
<wasabi> that's long enough for someone to start something
<iflema> crazyubuntu arghhh.... confirm state of HDD and RAM... test em
<wasabi> oh i see
<wasabi> i didn't realize that part
<airtonix> theadmin, is this what you are trying to achieve ? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<wasabi> alright time for a restart. good chatin' guys
<crazyubuntu> did the mem test
<crazyubuntu> and no errors
<iflema> crazyubuntu it could be anything... what have you done....? what changed before things went bad?
<theadmin> airtonix: Menu? Lol no I just wanna remove the configs cause they take place. Menu is clean for me
<crazyubuntu> last thing i did was install a game
<crazyubuntu> i think
<airtonix> theadmin, or is it more sojmthing like this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831467
<jakewins_> Could anyone point me in the right direction for increasing the max screen resolution on karmic? My screen supports up to 1920x1080, but xrandr tells me max is 1366x1366
<crazyubuntu> I have two OSes in one HDD
<airtonix> theadmin, this also looks relevant : http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<crazyubuntu> XP and Ubuntu 9.10
<jakewins_> I'm using the ati driver on a Radeon 5830
<theadmin> airtonix: Tryin to describe. GRUB menu shows only kernels I need, only those are installed. However, there are some leftovers from old, removed kernels
<iflema> crazyubuntu thats fine.... on same partition maybe issues....
<airtonix> theadmin, i think the general idea is similar to my initial suggestion : that you use purge isntead of remove when removing those old kernels
<crazyubuntu> nope
<BiosElement> theadmin: You can also just manually remove them from grub if they annoy you.
<theadmin> airtonix: Okay... will do so. It won't take much space anyway %)
<crazyubuntu> diffrent partition
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: did you logged in ?
<iflema> crazyubuntu rule that one out...... unless you manipulate one from the other.
<crazyubuntu> not yet.... let me boot up the other computer
<crazyubuntu> sorry
<rumpsy> brb, for lunch
<theadmin> airtonix: I wonder if it's possible to stop it from updating the kernel?
<Flannel> theadmin: sure, remove the appropriate metapackage(s)
<theadmin> Flannel: That is, "linux-image-generic". Right?
<wasabi> works now
<wasabi> kinda lame that i have to reinstall to fix it
<wasabi> lol
<Saturn2888> Myrtti: didn't know?
<rahduke> hey im using remote desktop viewer and it doesnt pick up my keyboard in the remote client
<rahduke> lilhelp?
<Flannel> theadmin: and possible "linux-image" and also a linux-[something about restricted]-generic, yeah.  The ones that don't have version numbers.
<theadmin> Flannel: Yeah and "linux-headers-generic"
<Flannel> theadmin: some restricted modules something or other too, or at least used to be. Let me look it up
<Flannel> theadmin: huh.  Alright, apparently not anymore.
<Flannel> theadmin: Yeah, just linux-image-generic and linux-generic
<theadmin> Flannel: Well, I recall something like that in 9.10
<theadmin> Flannel: Err, 9.04
<rahduke> anyone? is this a known bug in ubuntu? Keyboard not working with remote desktop viewer on client side
<theadmin> Flannel: Oh, I figured. It's "linux-restricted-modules-common", isn't it?
<kcowolf> I'm having trouble trying to use custom keys with FreeNX -- following the wiki, but no "custom_keys" directory gets created when I tell freenx to generate custom keys
<Devrethman> Is it possible to change the default size of gnome-terminal to 78 colums wide instead of 80?
<Viking667> Probably... no idea how, though.
<DynamicDesignzdo> Need help, I locked myself out of my own system... FAIL can anyone tell me how to change my filesystem back to a write filesys instead of a read-only
<ima> Devrethman, http://www.vanimpe.eu/blog/2007/11/22/set-the-default-height-and-width-of-a-gnome-terminal/
<Devrethman> ima: Amazing. Thanks :D
<crazyubuntu> okay i'm in my login screen
<crazyubuntu> sorry for the delay
<crazyubuntu> had a phone call
<mneptok> DynamicDesignzdo: boot to recovery mode or optical media and run an fsck
<crazyubuntu> yes I can login
<crazyubuntu> after i login
<crazyubuntu> it freezes
<crazyubuntu> rumpsy
<crazyubuntu> are you still there?
<maco> !enter | crazyubuntu
<ubottu> crazyubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spekko> lol
<crazyubuntu> sorry ubottu
<DynamicDesignzdo> What do I hit for recovery mode again?
<mneptok> !lol > spekko
<ubottu> spekko, please see my private message
<Myrtti> shift, DynamicDesignzdo
<celthunder> !lol > celthunder
<ubottu> celthunder, please see my private message
<crazyubuntu> I'm am currently using Ubuntu 9.10 and when I login into my computer it will freeze 15 seconds later... any suggestion to the problem?
<spekko> sorry :P my first time here
<crazyubuntu> same here spekko
<celthunder> crazyubuntu, do you have anything running on startup?
<airtonix> crazyubuntu, try keep your messages on one line please.. (forces you to think about the message you want to send)
<Devrethman> crazyubuntu: what do you mean "crash," just locks up, or what?
<Devrethman> airtronix: He's already been told this.
<crazyubuntu> it locks up. The mouse and keyboard doesn't respond. I have to do a soft boot
<maxjezy> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/3059/skrmbildw.png anyone know how to jump there?
<kcowolf> dang it freenx
<kcowolf> I can get it to work on its own, just not with custom keys
<crazyubuntu> I thought I did a one line message?
<Devrethman> What JRE/JDK does ubuntu use?
<crazyubuntu> How can I find out ?
<semitones> Devrethman: I can't remember exactly, but search synaptic to find it
<ima> Devrethman, probably java -version
<ima> or java --version
<DynamicDesignzdo> mneptok: just fsck no flags? Do I have to change the permissions back manually?
<Devrethman> Oh hey, that works better than javac -version
<mneptok> DynamicDesignzdo: what format is the partition in question?
<DynamicDesignzdo> Not quite sure, whatever partition it set by default when I installed Ubuntu
<Devrethman> anyhow, is there an easy way to completely switch to the sun one? or just use aptitude to delete all the openjdk stuff and install sun stuff
<DynamicDesignzdo> I somehow changed the permissions of the filesystem
<DynamicDesignzdo> to Read-Only
<meowbuntu> hi anyone able to help me with a fresh live usb hdd install
<mneptok> DynamicDesignzdo: make sure the partition is not mounted with "df -h"
<mneptok> DynamicDesignzdo: unmount it if it is mounted
<indus> meowbuntu,
<meowbuntu> indus: yes
<indus> meowbuntu, installation from a pen drive?
<DynamicDesignzdo> I logged into to recovery mode and did an fsck
<mneptok> DynamicDesignzdo: then "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/blah/blah/blahdeblah
<indus> meowbuntu, whats the issue
<meowbuntu> indus: can we pm
<indus> meowbuntu, i prefer here
<meowbuntu> ok
<DynamicDesignzdo> It's checking the filesystem right now
<crazyubuntu> celthnder... I'm not for sure if i have anything running on start up
<indus> meowbuntu, someone else might add some things
<ja> как вас многа
<meowbuntu> indus: i have a fresh lice install on a usb hdd not pendrive. i want to increase teh save file teh ubuntu installer only allowed me to have 4 gig max
<rww> ubottu: ru | ja
<ubottu> ja: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<indus> meowbuntu, whats fresh lice ?
<ja> rww, thanks;)
<rww> meowbuntu: I think they sell shampoo for that.
<meowbuntu> live
<airtonix> meowbuntu, thats due to the nature of the filesystem being used
<crazyubuntu> okay I just did the alt+ctrl+f1 and I'm in the terminal and I login in
<meowbuntu> rww ha ha funny
<indus> rww, hiihihihi
<indus> yeah
<indus> lol
 * indus still laughing
 * meowbuntu still laughing too 
<meowbuntu> anyway guys
 * Devrethman is not lauging, mainly to be contrarian
<crazyubuntu> okay I just did the alt+clt+f1 and i'm in the terminal and I logn in... how do i get out of the terminal?
<airtonix> meowbuntu, i dont think fat32 allows for files past a certain size (or something like this )
<meowbuntu> o i c airtonix so i cant incress it
<indus> meowbuntu, i dont think youcan go beyond 4gb with ext3
<indus> meowbuntu, try with ext 4
<anon__> h
<rww> Devrethman: I note that Sun Java is going away in Lucid, so if you depend on it, you might want to get ready for that :)
<indus> i hope iam right, anyone want to correct me
<DynamicDesignzdo> sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1 or whatever its on?
<Devrethman> rww: What? Why?
<anon__> someone say my name...i wanna see if xchat lights the tab up red
<indus> anon__, hi
<airtonix> meowbuntu, i am of course assuming you used fat32 to format the usb storage device prior to using the usb live creator app ?
<rww> Devrethman: no idea, I try to stay as far from Java as possible
<anon__> ty
<Devrethman> Well, I'm trying to do Android development, and supposedly the sun one works best.
<ZykoticK9> Devrethman, there is still openjdk-6-jre
<indus> airtonix, is this about saving to pen drive meowbuntu?
<Devrethman> Once I get it working with that one, I'll try the open ones. I figure starting exactly their way and then deviating from it is the best way to go. less variables to worry about the first time around.
<meowbuntu> ind yes
<meowbuntu> i have used a 20gb ueb hdd fo my install
<fluvvell> hello
<meowbuntu> i cant even access the usb hdd
<indus> meowbuntu, you want to save a file from a live usb session?
<raik> how to play encrypted dvd movie in ubuntu?
<indus> meowbuntu, is that it?
<meowbuntu> indus: i want to incrrease the file size
<Devrethman> raik: Can't mplayer/totem/whatever do that?
<indus> meowbuntu, wow dont know if its possible for live session ,
<meowbuntu> first i need to be able to mount teh rest of the usb hdd
<rww> raik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<indus> meowbuntu, well , can you do mount -a
<ZykoticK9> raik, install libdvdread4
<meowbuntu> what
<indus> meowbuntu, first search device name with fdisk -l then mount it?
<ukcuf> hi
<rww> ubottu: pm | raik
<ubottu> raik: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Devrethman> is ca.archive.ubuntu.com being really slow, or is my internet tweaking out?
<indus> meowbuntu, i mean sudo fdisk -l will give you all the devices which are available
<DynamicDesignzdo> Success!
<ZykoticK9> raik, don't PM people without asking, it is considered rude.  libdvdread4 is in karmic repo "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4" there is also a script to run after, directions at end of install i think
<rww> raik: If you read the page I linked you, you'll see it doesn't say "install ubuntu restricted codecs".
<NekoCodi> This has to be the most out of place question to ask ever. So I have bricked my previous XP installs on my dual boot. I want to upgrade to Win7, however I do not have a physical DVD to use to install it. All I have is the iso, is there a way to use linux to install it to my hard drive using the ISO without using virtualbox to just emulate it.
<meowbuntu> indus: no it does not for me
<Devrethman> NekoCodi: you could use cdrecord to burn the iso and have a DVD...
<indus> meowbuntu, ok just plug it in again and check dmesg | tail output
<ima> what package contains aclocal?
<indus> meowbuntu, i mean remove and reconnect
<NekoCodi> Devrethman, No dice, no blank DVD unfortunately.
<meowbuntu> ind i cant its my install devise if i unplug it it will stuff my os
<Devrethman> I would suggest going to office depot or something and getting one.
<meowbuntu> ^ indus
<indus> meowbuntu, lol yikes sorry
<Devrethman> cause what you're trying to do sounds like way more trouble than it's worth. I'm pretty sure it's possible, but I'm not sure how.
<rww> ima: automake
<NekoCodi> I come to linux for challenges, I use windows for easy stuff.
<ima> rww, thank you
<crazyubuntu> I can't get out of the darn terminal. I is asking me for my login and password. All I want to do is get out of it
<indus> meowbuntu, are you running ubuntu from this device?
<indus> crazyubuntu, press ctl z
<crazyubuntu> it is not working
<indus> meowbuntu, ok pm me
<Devrethman> My computer is playing really bad music :<
<meowbuntu> NekoCodi: y not just burn the iso to dv/dvd using brasero
<indus> crazyubuntu, you mean the terminal inside the gui ?
<rww> meowbuntu: because they don't have one
<indus> crazyubuntu, or the whole black console thing
<meowbuntu> indus: yes i told you i have a live install on it already adn using it atm
<ima> rww, libtoolize?
<NekoCodi> meowbuntu, No blank DVD to burn to. I might have one lying arround, but that'd involve at least an hour of digging, in my car, in 20F weather.
<ima> rww, libtool?
<meero> im running tightvncserver , vnc session crashes a lot of times, how to debug this?
<crazyubuntu> who black console thing. I press atl+ctrl+f1 on the login screen
<jillsmitt> hello, how to know what of /dev/tty is modem device? cant configure wvdial ^(
<rww> ima: libtoolize and libtool are in the "libtool" package
<ucenik22> xcv
<ucenik22> xkljv
<ima> rww, thanks
<duncanm> on an ext4 partition, is it guaranteed that i'll get a fsck if the machine power-cycles without a proper shutdown?
<duncanm> a full fsck
<crazyubuntu> INDUS: < I pressed alt+crtl+F1 on the start up screen and it brought me to the terminal. All I want to do is exit it
<duncanm> i thought journalling was supposed to make fsck go much faster
<NekoCodi> Crazy ideas: how do I get linux to properly handle the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system?
<rww> crazyubuntu: assuming that by "exit" you mean go to Xorg, ctrl-alt-F7
<Devrethman> Is there a way to fix Nvidia drivers and xvideo hue-shifting things to blue permanately?
<crazyubuntu> thank you, that worked. It brought me back to my login screen
<Devrethman> I mean, I like Avatar and all, but I like watching normal movies with beige colored people without having to manually screw with nvidia-settings every time.
<crazyubuntu> rww: Can you help me with this problem. When I login into my account it will freeze 15 seconds later. The mouse and keyboard doesn't respond.
<meowbuntu> NekoCodi: ok so what you want to do is mabu use tha application unetbootin that may install a windows iso to a hdd ot external hdd or usb flash
<rww> crazyubuntu: unfortunately, no
<crazyubuntu> thanks anywys
<NekoCodi> meowbuntu: am I going to have to compile that from source or is there a copy in the repositories?
<meowbuntu> NekoCodi: or you may be able tu use the wuibi installer not sure if any will work for windows iso but worth trying
<rww> meowbuntu, NekoCodi: unetbootin only supports Linux ISOs.
<NekoCodi> scratch that idea.
<meowbuntu> NekoCodi: hold on
<ima> Devrethman, never happened for me, did you set your options in the "System>Administration>NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<rww> meowbuntu, NekoCodi: and Wubi only works for Ubuntu.
<meowbuntu> rww and unetbootin
<NekoCodi> Honestly, the challenges I put myself through just because I don't want to wait like 16 hours to burn this.
<ldiamond> I am trying to compile a kernel, but I get an error No space left on device. There is still space left on my HDD, but its trying to put a file in /tmp, which is only 912KB in size!
<Devrethman> ima: I don't have anything there changed, and as soon as I go there and change them, it snaps back to normal, but if I just open a video, everyone is blue until I change it.
<rww> NekoCodi: There's a ##windows channel. They might know of a way to install from USB stick or something.
<llutz> ldiamond: move /tmp to another partition
<rww> meowbuntu: what about it?
<ldiamond> llutz: how?
<crazyubuntu> I'm am currently running Ubuntu 9.10. When I login in into my account it will freeze 15 seconds later.  Any suggestions to my problem?
<meowbuntu> rrw will that mount windows iso ?????
<rww> meowbuntu: I just said, no.
<NekoCodi> rww: don't have a usb stick, and I'm not sure the windows channel would be much help in attempting to install it from linux.
<ima> Devrethman, hmm.. I don't know, I save my settings into a file though, have no idea if that has anything to do with it, at least I don't have any problems here.
<llutz> ldiamond: create partition, make ext3/4, edit /etc/fstab to mount it at /tmp
<meowbuntu> rww: NekoCodi need to know
<meero> im running tightvncserver , vnc session crashes a lot of times, how to debug this? ?
<rww> meowbuntu: 23:43:42 < rww> meowbuntu, NekoCodi: unetbootin only supports Linux ISOs.
<iflema> crazyubuntu proccess of elimination... shut down 3d effects maybe...... also you can get a history of what is installed and when.... can you remember the date around when this started to happen.
<crazyubuntu> around 1/29/10
<iflema> crazyubuntu how long was it running before that?
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: ya, i'm back
<ima> ran make after running ./autogen.sh ... compiled a lot of stuff for a long time, would I need to run make install separately or is that taken care of for me?
<crazyubuntu> it was running perfectly fine before that
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: any changes?
<rww> ima: generally, make does all the compiling, and then sudo make install puts the compiled files into the right place.
<iflema> crazyubuntu what... for months?
<ima> rww, alright
<crazyubuntu> for a week
<ima> rww, that looked right
<crazyubuntu> I don't know rumpsy.. could be some updates from ubuntu
<meowbuntu> NekoCodi: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371862
<jillsmitt> how can i use dialup with ubuntu 9.04?
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: still you facing problem with X?
<Devrethman> is the eclipse package broken, or is it just me?
<rumpsy> !dailup
<crazyubuntu> you mean the terminal?
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: i mean GUI
<NekoCodi> meowbuntu, thank you, this looks like a step in the right direction.
<meowbuntu> NekoCodi: np
<rumpsy> Devrethman: Where did you get that ECLIPSE
<crazyubuntu> do you mean by my mouse and keyboard not working
<Devrethman> apt-get install eclipse
<crazyubuntu> Rumpsy: you asked my to press Alt+Ctrl+f1 and login through there
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: Can you get me, what i'm talking?
<crazyubuntu> and I did that and it worked with no problems
<meero> im running tightvncserver , vnc session crashes a lot of times, how to debug this??
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: so, you are not having any problem with Display, login..?
<crazyubuntu> Nope
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: okay, who helped you?
<Devrethman> Wait a minute, my workspace had a bunch of crap left over from when I was using version 3.3 in windows O_o
<Devrethman> fixed.
<NekoCodi> Ah thank you #ubuntu got me to go google a little more, aparently you don't have to boot from the CD to install win7, you just install it from the iso using a virtual drive on windows... which means I'm going to have to do a fresh install of winXP to pull this off properly, but hey, in the end I'll have wasted no more than two hours. Thank you community
<albech> anyone tried to build a netboot ubuntu?
 * NekoCodi waves
<crazyubuntu> I'm so cofused. if you mean by display,login. You mean the DOS like screen
<Samurai601> i am trying to  install dell 1390 with ndiswrapper i get this error bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Samurai601> 	device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: wl)
<crazyubuntu> if i'm frustrating you.. i'm sorry. I'm so new to linux
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: What problem you are facing right now?
<crazyubuntu> when I login into my computer it freezes  15 seconds later
<Myrtti> ShazbotMcNubNose: can you please pick a nickname you'd be able to hang on to for longer than 3 seconds? oh, it's ShagbotMcAidsMag now...
<ShazbotIsSoBored> Myrtti, I totally forgot I was in this channel, sorry
<ardchoille> !nick | ShazbotIsSoBored
<ubottu> ShazbotIsSoBored: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: okay, press this alt+ctrl+f1
<ShazbotIsSoBored> ardchoille read up there ^^
<ShazbotIsSoBored> I got it, forgot I was in channel - excuse the changes, I'm just really bored.
<Myrtti> ShazbotIsSoBored: are you done with the nicknames?
<Mateo_> Hello everyone !
<crazyubuntu> okay i'm in the terminal
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: login using your name
<kcowolf> Well, if anyone's familiar with freenx custom keys, I just posted a reply on the forum to someone with a similar problem
<BluShift> I can mount a windows share in Ubuntu fine, by creating a Launcher pointing to a Location, and that Location being smb://server/share -- However, in Xubuntu it's completely different. What's the best way to easily mount a windows share in Xubuntu?
<Mateo_> anyone one with a guide to install ubuntu on a partition please ?
<crazyubuntu> okay it says 16 packages can be updated 7 udates are security updates
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: stop GDM, using this command, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BluShift> Mateo_: It's pretty straight-forward. Just google and you'll find tons :)
<Flannel> !install | Mateo_
<ubottu> Mateo_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BluShift> I can mount a windows share in Ubuntu fine, by creating a Launcher pointing to a Location, and that Location being smb://server/share -- However, in Xubuntu it's completely different. What's the best way to easily mount a windows share in Xubuntu?
<Samurai601>  i am trying to  install dell 1390 with ndiswrapper i get this error bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Samurai601> device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: wl)
<warmachine> whats a good way to learn to download tarballs.
<warmachine> ?
<Myrtti> BluShift: the best method in both is to do a proper cifs mount.
<Myrtti> BluShift: that way it shows everywhere as you want, at commandline and all the filemanagers
<rumpsy> warmachine: download tarballs?
<rumpsy> warmachine: what you want to learn it that
<llutz> warmachine: wget http://site.com/tar.ball.tar.gz     not really cmplicated
<BluShift> Myrtti: I've read through the mount.cifs man page, and I can't seem to get it to work. I'm running Xubuntu as a virtual machine -- will that affect it?
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: Are you there?
<crazyubuntu> it says rather than invoking  init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service gdm stop. Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been cnverted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop gdm stop
<crazyubuntu> sorry was typing the message on the screen
<Myrtti> BluShift: you're running xubuntu in a virtual machine that is hosted on a ubuntu machine?
<BluShift> Myrtti: What packages are required for CIFS? And is there a recommended tutorial to mounting with CIFS on the CLI?
<crazyubuntu> it has more
<BluShift> Myrtti: Hosted on Windows :D
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: , okay, use this command, sudo service gdm stop
<lyhana8_> hi, I'm trying to read my memory with my ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader
<lyhana8_> but nothing happend, any tips ?
<BluShift> lyhana8_: Memory == RAM
<warmachine> im new and havent full understood when i download tarballs i have trouble installing them
<celthunder> hi
<Myrtti> BluShift: is it basically the same virtual machine as the ubuntu, or did you make a new one?
<titan_ark> hey, where can i find some help for rebuilding the kernel with a patch?
<llutz> warmachine: you always should look for deb-packages before installing from source
<lyhana8_> BluShift: memory card, an SD HC
<BluShift> Myrtti: I used the default for Ubuntu, being as Xubuntu is based off of it.
<titan_ark> i need to do it for my powermanagement as it needs a fix
<llutz> !compile > warmachine
<ubottu> warmachine, please see my private message
<crazyubuntu> it is asking form password and i typed it in and it gave another message
<rumpsy> warmachine: so you wan to learn, how to install from tarball files
<celthunder> warmachien tar xzf <tarfilename> and then read the readme/install file.  From there you can either do what they say or ./configure;make;make install
<BluShift> lyhana8_: That would be classed as storage :)
<llutz> !checkinstall > warmachine
<Samurai601>  i am trying to  install dell 1390 Wifi with ndiswrapper i get this error bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Samurai601> device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: wl)
<Myrtti> BluShift: it's not the same machine though=
<lyhana8_> BluShift: how I'm supposed to see them ? my device applet stay silent
<rumpsy> crazyubuntu: what message?
<BluShift> Myrtti: I'm not sure what you mean. I'm running Xubuntu as a virtual machine on a Windows host.
<crazyubuntu> RAther than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility e.g. service gdm service
<iflema> crazyubuntu go with rumpsy and after try ya logs for indicators... also /var/log/dpkg.log and check aroud that date to see what was install or upgraded... removed even... and the last thing of course.... backup and bailout..... but dont... why is the question.
<BluShift> lyhana8_: You may need to install new drivers for your card reader. Do some searching to find what reader you have, then do a Google for driver issues.
<titan_ark> noone?
<warmachine> thank you
<Myrtti> BluShift: you didn't just take the ubuntu machine you made first, installed xubuntu-desktop on it?
<crazyubuntu> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but service is not supported for Upstart jobs
<BluShift> Myrtti: I never made an Ubuntu machine -- I used the preset for Ubuntu in VirtualBox, but installed Xubuntu fresh from an ISO.
<jillsmitt> wvdial, ubuntu 9.04, toshiba satellite L300 - does not work, how to detect my modem in ubuntu? how to know what in /dev/ is modem?
<Myrtti> BluShift: ok, good. well, you need smbfs atleast, and whatever that installs with it
<BluShift> Myrtti: I've already installed smbfs.
<Myrtti> BluShift: so how do you know how Ubuntu works then, if you've never made an ubuntu machine?
<Myrtti> BluShift: you've got a real dualboot with it?
<BluShift> Myrtti: I used to run it on my laptop, before I switched to Fedora.
<Rabbitbunny> ?ops BluShift traitor
<Myrtti> BluShift: well, it's true that you using xubuntu in a virtual machine might have an effect on the networking and it doesn't work as expected
<BluShift> Myrtti: Ok.
<Myrtti> Rabbitbunny: don't be foolish. You'll be spanked if you misuse that trigger
<BluShift> Myrtti: What's the syntax to mount a CIFS share, and I can give it a shot with a dual-boot?
<grack> Greetings. I have dead wireless, and am hoping for some suggestions. Incriminating evidence is over here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369372
<iflema> crazyubuntu /var/log/dpkg.log.1 show further back in time....
<BluShift> Myrtti: Or is it more complex, with editing your fstab, etc?
<Myrtti> BluShift: basically the same as with normal mount, you use either with mount.cifs or mount -t cifs. You might need to have a look at the options, to make the write/read/group permissions to show up correctly, though
<Myrtti> BluShift: you can put it to fstab, which would make it easier
<titan_ark> could someone please help me with recompliling the kernel? i need to do it to set right this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453963
<BluShift> Myrtti: I've never mounted anything by the command line -- only ejected/unmounted. Any links to a good tutorial?
<Kalidarn> hmm, i'm trying to block everything except for outgoing traffic on port 80 tcp, ufw deny out to any, ufw allow out 80/tcp wouldn't that be all i'd need?
<warmachine> how can i run a website off the terminal ?
<Kalidarn> i only want the user to be able to use a web browser on port 80, so i figured if i block everything other than tcp traffic on port 80 itd be fine
<BluShift> warmachine: I have no idea what you mean.
<llutz> warmachine: run a website? read: elinks http://readme.com/
<Kalidarn> warmachine: or do you man host a website.
<Kalidarn> then you'd need to configure apache
<Kalidarn> or another httpd
<ae86-drifter_> Kalidarn, u should use a differnt port
<warmachine> if i go to the command line in ubuntu and wanted to bring up firefox or google.com how would i do that ?
<Myrtti> BluShift: man mount.cifs is a good one, but http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html is also a good read
<Richiie> hello i have a question which is the most simple and easiest way to remote control a friends computer if he has win xp or ubuntu ?
<Kalidarn> ae86-drifter_: what do you mean? i only want the user to be able to use port 80 traffic on tcp
<Richiie> is there any easy Application whit gui that i can use ?
<ae86-drifter_> Richiie, VNC
<Kalidarn> so i want to block everything else ae86-drifter_
<Samurai601>  i am trying to  install dell 1390 Wifi with ndiswrapper i get this error bcmwl5 : driver installed
<ae86-drifter_> or RDP
<grack> warmachine: you could type "firefox &" (without the quotes)
<Richiie> ae86-drifter_: how does it work ? and is it free to download ?
<ae86-drifter_> Richiie, its called UFW
<ae86-drifter_> !UFW
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Kalidarn> ae86-drifter_: ufw deny out to any, ufw allow out 80/tcp wouldn't that be all i'd need?
<BluShift> Myrtti: I read the manpages for mount.cifs and found it to be of little help. I get the feeling it's a virtual system issue, rather than a sytax issue, so i'll try what I read on my Fedora laptop. Any idea if the syntax is the same? (aside from root permissions, of course)
<l4diqlombok> ada yang dari indonesia/
<warmachine> it tells me not protocol specified
<llutz> Kalidarn: you run a local dns? else you'll need to allow 53:udp
<ae86-drifter_> Kalidarn, yeah
<Myrtti> BluShift: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html has more info for the options, if I remember right. and the beauty of using mount from command line is that it will be the same in Fedore.
<Kalidarn> yeah and 53.
<Kalidarn> sorry about that :P
<Myrtti> !id | l4diqlombok
<ubottu> l4diqlombok: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Richiie> ae86-drifter_: so the thing is if both me and my friend disable our firewalls then it should be more easy to connect to him right ?
<Devrethman> Eclipse is such a wierd program. When it's working, it's one of my favorite things ever, and when it is not, it makes me want to kick puppies.
<Richiie> or does he have to open port 22 so i can SSH to his computer ?
<BluShift> Myrtti: Great. I'll try it on my laptop to see if I can isolate the issue. Thanks very much for your help :D
<aurilliance> Any big differences between ubuntu 64 bit and 32 bit?
<Kalidarn> ae86-drifter_: i've allowed 80 on http and 53 on udp but it still doesn't seem to work :(
<Myrtti> Richiie: if he has ssh service running, then the port is already open on the computer.
<ae86-drifter_> Kalidarn, is it behind a router?
<Myrtti> Richiie: If you can do portforwarding on the router instead of just turning the firewall off, that might make things easier.
<Kalidarn> it's a bridged virtual machine
<Kalidarn> http://pastebin.com/m2cb2bd4e
<Kalidarn> DNS is set to go to the two opendns servers
<aurilliance> ^ I'm setting up ubuntu on a Virtual Machine, running off a 64bit host. Should I choose 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<llutz> Kalidarn: if you really block all incoming, how should one get responses on 80-requests?
<Kalidarn> aurilliance: 64
<ae86-drifter_> Kalidarn, can you ping its IP ?
<ae86-drifter_> or telnet into it?
<Ademan> is there a command line application for extracting data from *.desktop files and for executing them?
<lyhana8_> BluShift: I found some window driver on the ACER website but no idea how to install them
<aurilliance> Kalidarn, thanks, performance benifits?
<Richiie> Myrtti: well the point is he dosent have an router just a cable tv modem :P
<Kalidarn> aurilliance: not noticable but it's best to do that.
<aurilliance> kk
<Myrtti> Ademan: .desktop is just a normal text file you can open and examine with a text editor
<Richiie> and every time i try to connect to him whit ssh i get connection refused by host : Port 22
<Kalidarn> ae86-drifter_: nah can't ping anything obviously because that rule blocks incoming and outgoing icmp
<Myrtti> Ademan: it's fairly readable so you don't really need any special apps for it
<titan_ark> aurilliance: afaik u cant install 64 bit os on virtual box unless you set up hardware virtualization in your bios
<ae86-drifter_> Kalidarn, i mean from another PC on the internet
<titan_ark> aurilliance: i tried it and it dint work, so had to use 32 bit ubuntu
<aurilliance> titan_ark, really? :(
<aurilliance> I'll give it a try and let you know :P
<Kalidarn> ae86-drifter_: sure this is only a virtual machine, running in bridged mode it's not a real computer.
<ae86-drifter_> Kalidarn, let me telnet into it
<ae86-drifter_> whats the IP?
<Ademan> Myrtti: yeah I mean I originally wrote a perl script to do it, but I can't imagine one doesn't already exist...
<aurilliance> titan_ark, q: how much ram should I let it have? Host has 4GB, VirtualBox is recommending 384MB...
<titan_ark> aurilliance: if your bios supports h/w virtualization it will surely work :) give it a try
<Kalidarn> ae86-drifter_: telnet is not allowed from the external router anyway lol
<aurilliance> I wanna use it as a dev machine about 50% of the time
<titan_ark> aurilliance: i gave it 1 gig, worked fine.
<aurilliance> titan_ark, thanks for the pointers
<aurilliance> :P
<Myrtti> Ademan: as I said, it's so simple file I'm surprised anyone even considers needing something for decrypting it
<titan_ark> aurilliance: np :) quite a n00b myself. used ubuntu in VBox then wubi and finally dual boot to sort out all the problems. Virtualbox and wubi are both painful
<ae86-drifter_> aurilliance, give it 1GB
<Ademan> Myrtti: it's not a matter of "decrypting" it's a matter of retrieving data from them reliably and programmatically...
<b41775t1y45y6> Helllloooooooowwwwww...........
<aurilliance> titan_ark, noob here too, I've had dual boot loads of times in the past, but that gave me headaches, so I'm trying Virtual :P lol, exact opposite
<aurilliance> ae86-drifter_ thanks
<b41775t1y45y6> Any can give solution for problem like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429497
<aurilliance> _wwwwooooorlllld
<stanley__> hi, I'm a noob, Is it possible to run apache as <user> instead of www?
<titan_ark> aurilliance:  :D good luck i am sure u would love to get free from windows :P
<ae86-drifter_> stanley__, why would you want to do that ???
<aurilliance> titan_ark, hehe. I need a linux box for work
<stanley__> i wanna run a joomla! for testing and template modifications before i put it online and if all my files are owned by <user> then there is a permissions issue when php/apache tries to access and modify files
<airtonix> b41775t1y45y6, you mean a netboot install ?
<stanley__> i got around it for a while by using midnight commander as root and copying all my files to /var/www/ with mc and set everything to 777
<Guest72025> how do I make an internet connection with 4 computers and the first computer monitoring and serving the other three
<titan_ark> aurilliance: :) good luck
<stanley__> but that sucks
<ae86-drifter_> stanley__, did you chmod -R XXX /var/www
<aurilliance> titan_ark, ta
<stanley__> what is the -R?
<ae86-drifter_> recursive
<xHunterx> the Unix command?
<noren> what application wud help me read out the web browser highlighted portion
<ae86-drifter_> so all files and sub dirs
<xHunterx> sorry context
<mobius2> greetings
<stanley__> but i don't want to have all my files owned by root
<Explore1>  ps -ef |grep audio
<Explore1> root      1659     2  0 Feb04 ?        00:00:00 [hd-audio0]
<Explore1>  24146  4586  0 13:54 pts/0    00:00:00 grep audio
<stanley__> i want them owned by www
<stanley__> or have apache run as <user>
<b41775t1y45y6> yes... but i have setup a netboot server....
<airtonix> !ics | Guest23101
<ubottu> Guest23101: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ae86-drifter_> stanley__, its not changing ownership
<Explore1> how can i kill 1659, kill -9 doesn't kill it..
<mobius2> dontcha love it when you figure your problem out right as you connect to irc....
<Myrtti> Explore1: because it's run by root
<Myrtti> Explore1: you need to do it as sudo
<stanley__> but currently they're owned by <user>
<ae86-drifter_> stanley__, its permissions
<mobius2> fyi  enabling color management on a scanner that does not support it and then forgetting you  changed the setting is NOT good
<xHunterx> does this channel have default built in encryption
<stanley__> so they need to be owned by www
<xHunterx> jw?
<airtonix> !ics | Guest72025
<ubottu> Guest72025: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Myrtti> xHunterx: what do you mean?
<stanley__> permissions is not the problem
<Explore1> Myrtti: it still exists
<xHunterx> I mean like the IRC client itself, does it display our text in plain text
<llutz> stanley__: sudo chown -R user:group /target/dir
<Myrtti> xHunterx: yes.
<stanley__> sweet
<ae86-drifter_> stanley__, yeah it should just work with a few tweaks easily
<xHunterx> i c.
<Explore1> sudo kill -9 1659
<Explore1> # ps -ef |grep audio
<Explore1> root      1659     2  0 Feb04 ?        00:00:00 [hd-audio0]
<Explore1> root     24285 24182  0 13:57 pts/0    00:00:00 grep audio
<FloodBot2> Explore1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> Guest72025, then you can use things like jnettop or etherape to monitor connects source and destination, or you can use squid to limit bandwidth usage and provide www cache
<Administrator_> ok
<noren> is there any speech synthesis prog to run with my browser
<xHunterx> what broswer
<airtonix> noren, espeak wont do it for you  ?
<Myrtti> xHunterx: IRC by default is unencrypted. Some clients might have encryption capabilities for IRC and other protocols
<meowbuntu> hi how to check if i have any regestered nicks on freenode
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: this is #ubuntu, not #freenode, did you notice?
<noren> xHunterx: any browser firefox midori or chrome
<xHunterx> yea I know it is but with the insane amount of botnet traffic, and over utilization of sniffers nowadays
<airtonix> noren, im fairly sure orca can do it for you
<airtonix> noren, regardless of application
<noren> airtonix: how can i combine espeak with my browser directly
<xHunterx> It was just a question so
<noren> airtonix: i got espeak perfectly running but only from console
<Myrtti> noren: I think gnome project might have something going on with orca screenreader and epiphany.
<numen> how is it possible, to put the whole output of an compile session in a file?
<numen> so all errors and so on
<xHunterx> you font
<xHunterx> dont
<airtonix> noren, have a look here first : system > preferences > assistive technologies
<xHunterx> you filter
<noren> !orca
<llutz> numen:  redirect output &>file.log
<numen> make >> fehler.log does not work
<airtonix> noren, then click preferred applications
<Slart> numen: have a look at the section about "pipes" or "redirection" in the bash man page
<noren> airtonix: i got minimal ubuntu installed and runing fluxbox on that
<Slart> numen: you might have to redirect both stderr and stdout
<xHunterx> does anyone here have a hackintosh?
<llutz> numen: ugly way: script file.log <enter> make
<xHunterx> driver question
<llutz> numen: ctrl-d
<airtonix> noren, you might be able to get espeak to operate on stuff in the text buffer(when you highlight stuff)
<airtonix> xHunterx, macosx is not supported here in this channel
<xHunterx> hahahaahha
<xHunterx> its Unix base
<xHunterx> but ok
<airtonix> xHunterx, its not ubuntu
<Myrtti> xHunterx: we don't support debian here either
<xHunterx> gotcha
<xHunterx> hahaha
<noren> airtonix: yes thats what i am looking for but am not able to find any solution for that.... highlighting something in the browser only give the simple browser options like copy paste and stuff
<xHunterx> alright
<xHunterx> so for Ubuntu questions, does anyone here do math research?
<numen> Slart how can i do this?
<Devrethman> xHunterx. Isn't there a #hackintosh on EFnet or something?
<ae86-drifter_> Why do ubuntu people hate debian so much
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: we don't?
<airtonix> noren, i think you misunderstand maybe , you know how when you highlight some text, you can then paste it somewhere else by middle clicking in the desired destination ?
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: this channel just happens to be for ubuntu support only.
<Slart> numen: man bash, then type   /redirection   hit <enter>
<xHunterx> havent looked, actually thought about doing it today, but I like openbsd so much why bother...
<ae86-drifter_> you guys stole debians code
<airtonix> ae86-drifter1, whats your point? also offtopic
<xHunterx> and with ubuntu is bulldog the firewall of choice?
<noren> airtonix: i understood that but i am trying to figure out a way to initiate it from with in the browser workspace
<numen> isnt it possible, to put the gcc log in an file, easy way?
<airtonix> noren, ok, you desire a addon for the browser to make use of espeak then ?
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: this is the place where the users come for help for their problems, not to discuss the difference of debian and ubuntu and who did what. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you've got a passion of discussing the matt4er
<Slart> numen: did you try what llutz suggested?
<noren> airtonix: yes kindof
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, sorry, but i do have a serious problem with my laptop
<Explore1> Myrtti: anything else i need to look into?
<numen> make 2>&1 > build.log is what i tried
<Myrtti> Explore1: I'm out of ideas, sorry
<xHunterx> ok what is the best utility for removing iso's on a dvd rw
<numen> Slart its a ssh session
<Explore1> np
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: looking at lastlog you've not asked yet, so let's hear it and perhaps we can help you with it
<Slart> numen: I don't think that makes any difference
<airtonix> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 865 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<numen> sladen crtl+d is exit...
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, it has (had) dual boot with windows 7 and karmic, i was using windows to play games and updated a few drivers etc.... next reboot it will give GRUB ERROR
<numen> it logs me of
<numen> f
<adsf> hey, is there a "default" way to remove old kernel images ... do i have to remove old versions using apt?
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: do you remember which grub error it gave?
<numen> i try to install unreal4... but still errors
<xHunterx> cant you use bleachbit
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: the errors usually have error 15 or error 17 or similar
<xHunterx> or similar
<noren> airtonix: i have tested both festival and espeak but i like using espeak with mbrola phnomes
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, no i do not sorry, but i booted into a live CD and Gparted showed my ext4 partition as Unallocated!
<neptunepink> Hello, I'm trying to compile a 32-bit library under 64, and it needs to link against SDL_image, however it seems like it's going after the 64 bit instead of the 32 bit. I put "/usr/lib32" into /etc/ld.so.conf and ran ldconfig, but that didn't fix it.
<airtonix> !find epos
<ubottu> Found: gobject-introspection-repository, libgirepository1.0-0, libgirepository1.0-dev, librepository-java-openoffice.org, apt-rpm-repository (and 4 others)
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: wow. I'm guessing the error would have been 17 then, cannot locate system disc or similar...
<jad> does notify-send use notify-osd, or are they different things ?
<airtonix> noren, yep im just researching some options
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, i think it was file not found or something
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, so windows 7 just likes to kill linux partitions for no real reason..
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: yeah, well, I'm not surprised by anything that OS does.
<crdlb> jad: it will use whatever notification daemon you have, so yes it will use notify-osd
<jad> thx crdlb
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, i managed to recover it from a windows program, but in the process, my NTFS partition now shows unallocated in gparted
<ae86-drifter_> so it swapped around...
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: X-(
<llutz> numen: ugly way: script file.log <enter> make    ctrl-d when finished (won't log you out, will end script-session,read "man script")
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, how can i fix it?
<iflema> ae86-drifter im convinced opensuse knockouts winblows and vice versa and the debian thing... it goes both ways.... and its not stealing...
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, i have important data save games on my NTFS partition
<JoeSomebody> how do i have ntfs shared drives on xp machines be always mounted in ubuntu? i have samba , and have local ntfs drives mounted permanently, but i don't know how to do the equivalent of windows map network drive, i tried google, but i keep getting how to do what i have already done , but
<ae86-drifter_> iflema, i know, i was joking
<numen> ok^^
<llutz> JoeSomebody: look for mount.cifs/smbmount
<airtonix> noren, http://firefox.cita.uiuc.edu/
<titan_ark> could anyone help me with a recompile of the kernel with a patch? no idea how to do it and i need to in order to fix a bug
<ae86-drifter_> OK now BOTH my partitions show as unallocated !!! :(
<airtonix> noren, http://www.accessfirefox.org/Fire_Vox.php
<numen> http://pastebin.com/f6f979702
<numen> anyone an idea?
<ae86-drifter_> i need to recover it
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: I'm not too familiar with ntfs, I moved to Ubuntu before I got to know Windows and its filesystems too well
<airtonix> noren, i think that last link looks fairly promising
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, is there an issue with ext4?
<Myrtti> ae86-drifter_: there's a fair chance that gparted shows the partitions a bit wonky though.
<ae86-drifter_> Myrtti, i checked fdisk , and it always showed the same
<JoeSomebody> llutz, do i need to install smbfs if i already installed samba?
<Myrtti> JoeSomebody: yes.
<llutz> JoeSomebody: samba is the server, smbfs to mount smb-shares
<llutz> + cifs aswell
<JoeSomebody> ok
<llutz> JoeSomebody: to access win-shares you don't need samba at all
<JoeSomebody> ok
<werner_> hey all
<titan_ark> damn! no one here to with a solution for me =(
<werner_> anybody that can help with setting up mail server on 9.10?
<noren> airtonix: lemme try them
<llutz> werner_: sudo aptitude install postfix + /j #postfix
<lekefly> im trying to ping my home server but all i get is this: Request timeout for icmp_seq 0 does that mean that the server have no contact.. or are ports blocked?
<ziroday> Hi, I want to install an ubuntu live system onto my thumbdrive however it already has clonezilla installed. Is there a method by where I'm given an option on what I want to boot up at the start?
<aiwa> what is perl good for?
<llutz> !pm > werner_
<ubottu> werner_, please see my private message
<Devrethman> Is there a quick and dirty way to view network thoroughput? My computer is acting like something is eating most of its bandwidth, but I have no idea what.
<Chasen> Chasen plitter rhawiuhr edogawa o1e9 farhad segin werner_ psycho_oreos sleeping`dragon MblKiTA ofnqwop aiwa tomme Ogix Carnage\ bigbrovar Mavrik- Kubit Sememmon andi__ herve_ xHunterx
<Chasen> am4zin EXp1r3d l3ns nibbler cdpuk blob84 jackmi KennethP manio asolsson neptunepink TPS Odo pawartur dlemaitre Grimbo auril JoshuaL kaytortuga meatbun ouyes aperson BlueEagle patholio
<Chasen> choonming ShadowChild Administrator_ scottj vadviktor ziroday LizardK|ng dwar noren SunilThaha merha lekefly jenkinbr- wet cadeskywalker xavier_ feiyu pickett Ademan GWild MrNaz` mobidev
<Chasen> dmasclet katyl mattmatteh rambo3 gamphani electhor stanley__ ae86-drifter_ bibekp RomD StryKaizer tempeldirne speme randoms numen ujnyt987 lyhana8_ bash23 _KAMI_ geo05 billybigrigger
<FloodBot2> Chasen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> werner_: good howto at http://workaround.org/book/export/html/42
<plitter> is there a guide that someone can refer me to to get better resolution in the terminals, the ctrl+alt+fx?
<ziroday> Devrethman: nethogs or iftop
<vadviktor> Devrethman: jnettop
<aiwa> plitter: there's a ubuntu begginers guide on the website
<aiwa> for free
<plitter> aiwa: where?
<plitter> aiwa: which website:P
<lekefly> im trying to ping my home server but all i get is this: Request timeout for icmp_seq 0 does that mean that the server have no contact.. or are ports blocked?
<airtonix> noren, its unfortunate that you dont have orca installed it seems to do exactly what you want. I supposed you already investigated installing it and found it to large for your desires
<ouyes> chasen what?
<Myrtti> ouyes: floodspam, ignore it
<Devrethman> ziroday: Thanks, NetHogs is exatly what I'm looking for.
<Devrethman> however, it didn't help :< I guess my internet is just being slow.
<werner_> thanx
<werner_> thanx llutz
<airtonix> noren, i see in the orca preferences on my window here that i can tell it to use espeak
<aiwa> plitter: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<noren> airtonix: no its not that way i was just experimenting with the idea of getting a minimal install, but if the orca is the only way i wud like to give it a try also....
<llutz> werner_: also visti postfix.org, it has a real good documentation-part
<ouyes> Myrtti,  ah, ah ... maybe we should redesign the client and the server to filter waste messages
<airtonix> noren, no doubt there is a way to get espeak by itself monitoring the text buffer and have it speak the contents when it changes
<aiwa> plitter: you can download the pdf for freethere. it's pretty neat. there's all about ubuntu there
<plitter> aiwa: oooh i actually have that book
<werner_> thanx for your assistance llutz
<dsample> I've attempted to install Ubuntu Server AMD64 on a machine several times now, but all that happens when it reboots is show "GRUB" in the corner... I just did a default install, nothing special, any idea what could be wrong?
<noren> airtonix: what is the name of the package is it gnome-orca
<aiwa> plitter: there's all about terminals there
<airtonix> noren, although orca would require lots of tuning since it is very very verbose in what it speaks
<airtonix> !find orca
<ubottu> Found: gnome-orca
<werner_> dsample, check your bootloader may be elsewhere, i had same problem
<ouyes> !find time
<ubottu> Found: cracklib-runtime, default-jre, default-jre-headless, erlang-runtime-tools, gcj-4.4-jre (and 177 others)
<noren> airtonix: if i cud use espeak with orca then it wont be a problem
<dsample> werner_: elsewhere?
<airtonix> noren, verbose as in i have firefox in focus, and pressing left alt causes orca to speak out " left alt" ><
<werner_> yeah, you have more than one HDD in your box?
<plitter> aiwa: but i didnt find what i was looking for....
<aiwa> plitter: what are you looking for?
<plitter> aiwa: to change the resolution in the virtual console
<dsample> I did notice that the guided partitioning didn't create a specific /boot partition, but I didn't think that would be a critical issue.  The server has 3 SATA HDDs, wondering if it's something to do with that
<meowbuntu> hi does ubuntu have a built in partition manager or do i need to install gparted
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: it doesn't have a graphical by default, if I remember right
<werner_> yes, the bootloader is on one of the other HDD's, try booting up with another HDD as your primary then
<ardchoille> Myrtti: You remember right :)
<Myrtti> dsample: so this is a physical machine then, not virtual?
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, what is "disk utility"  ????
<noren> airtonix: thnkx for the help now i will try and get this orca to work for me if possible.... i also found some addon on firfox but they are in experimental stage and dont know why they dont work on my system
<lekefly> im trying to ping my home server but all i get is this: Request timeout for icmp_seq 0 does that mean that the server have no contact.. or are ports blocked?
<dsample> werner_: since it shows 'GRUB' I'm assuming it booted the correct drive
<airtonix> !find espeak
<ubottu> Found: espeak, espeak-data, libespeak-dev, libespeak1, espeakup (and 3 others)
<aiwa> plitter: did you take a look in the ubuntu forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566
<airtonix> !info espeakup
<ubottu> espeakup (source: speakup): Connector between speakup kernel modules and espeak. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.3-1 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: shows you sizes of partitions
<ardchoille> sizes and types
<dsample> Myrtti: yep, got a 2*quad zeon server to play with :)
<airtonix> noren, http://bloc.eurion.net/archives/2010/introducing-espeak-gui/
<Myrtti> dsample: you can access the boot menu by pressing shift on boot. It used to be ESC but it changed with karmic. this is karmic?
<werner_> i assumed the same, but, check your other drives, i had the same problem 2weeks ago, and everytime i reinstalled it did the same, then i discovered it was on the other HDD that was in SATA1
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, i thought it has a partition feature i want to know if its any good for that
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: I don't see a partition feature in disk utility
<meowbuntu> ard i do
<Myrtti> dsample: personally I would consider using Hardy LTS for servers, unless the newer versions have something specific you'd need
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: Oh, ok, if y0u click on a partition
<plitter> aiwa: thats for changing the menu.lst which grub2 doesnt have
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: But I know gparted works wonders
<dsample> Myrtti: cloud :o)
<airtonix> noren, https://launchpad.net/~rainct/+archive/voice
<Myrtti> dsample: you could try the recovery mode or use a live desktop disc to see if the partitions are detected there.
<Myrtti> dsample: perhaps you should also check if the SATA controllers are supported...?
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, thke a look at this and tell me what you think
<meowbuntu> http://imagebin.ca/view/qwkXyF3.html
<youcef> hello avry 1
<youcef> e
<youcef> how are you ?
<youcef> hey whats going on here?
<Myrtti> dsample: if you use desktop live cd, you can get the hardware info with "sudo lshw". Usually the hardware that isn't supported or recognized by the system shows up as "unclaimed#
<galactus> Hey!
<meowbuntu> !topic | youcef,
<ubottu> youcef,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: Not sure I'd trust it.. probably would want to test it first on an unimportant disk
<galactus> Karmic is the greatest!
<ardchoille> meowbuntu: And even then I'd still use gparted, it just works better for me
<meowbuntu> aryes thats a farly new application so i am installing gpoarted
<galactus> getting flashplayer going was a bit of a challenge, but now it works.
<youcef> how i can downlaod videos from youtube pls help me!!
<galactus> full disk encryption!
<galactus> even swap!
<meowbuntu> ardchoille, yea i wonder y gparted does not come as default
<ardchoille> youcef: watch the video, and before you close the tab go to /tmp and copy the FLASH* video to where you want
<Devrethman> Why would you want an encrypted swap partition?
<youcef> in windows IDM do it
<Myrtti> ardchoille, youcef: or install youtube-dl
<galactus> the whole disk is encrypted because data can leak into swapfile and be potentially visible.
<youcef> where i find the /tmp?
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Good idea, but can't justify installing an app when nautilus can do it without the app
<Devrethman> Somebody needs to write an X app that allows you to punch other apps in the face.
<Myrtti> ardchoille: if you don't have flash installed, but want to use vlc, you can download the stuff and so on
<Myrtti> ardchoille: also, using it to download to a remote machine
<ardchoille> Myrtti: Ah, good point
<galactus> if your laptop is ever stolen or an adversary tries to get into your system they cannot.
<youcef> ardchoille where i found the /tmp?
<Devrethman> Like, just some widget or something that turns your mouse into a fist and distorts apps when you jam it into them.
<ardchoille> youcef: it's /tmp  in your file system
<meowbuntu> galactus, potentially how would someone read the data in swap
<ardchoille> youcef: you might want to install the app that Myrtti suggested
<papul> please suggest some good wallpaper setting program
<papul> fbsetbg doesn't work nicely
<galactus> they would use a program like dd to make an image of your hard drive.
<Devrethman> papul: what's wrong with menu->system->preferences->desktop or whatever?
<papul> Devrethman: i dont use gnome
<meowbuntu> dd ? whats that
<xHunterx> formating software
<Myrtti> galactus: did you have a support question? other Ubuntu-related chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<xHunterx> for making iso
<JoshuaL> does anyone know a good application to create simple mockups like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=position-options.jpg
<youcef> ok thank you
<noren> airtonix: i got my prob solved i installed the foxvox in firefox and it uses my espeak set up and do just what i wanted
<Devrethman> papul: most DE/WMs have a desktop changer... which one do you use?
<Myrtti> xHunterx: not exactly a formatting software...
<papul> Devrethman: fluxbox and openbox
<galactus> oh, sorry.
<airtonix> noren, nice
<xHunterx> sorry, bootable usb iso creation software
<shafu> how can I use the start-stop-daemon so if a program I'm starting quits with a specific exitcode then it will autostart
<shafu> ?
<airtonix> !who | xHunterx
<xHunterx> if im not mistaken?
<ubottu> xHunterx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Devrethman> Isn't theirs called fbsetroot or something to that effect?
<galactus>  i was just so excited about Karmic.
<Myrtti> galactus: great :-) join the happy club
<lekefly> im trying to ping my home server but all i get is this: Request timeout for icmp_seq 0 does that mean that the server have no contact.. or are ports blocked?
<Devrethman> papul: fbsetroot?
<shafu> how can I use the start-stop-daemon so if a program I'm starting quits with a specific exitcode then it will autostart? anyone knows?
<papul> Devrethman: ?
<galactus> i have tried many flavors of linux since the nineties and this is finally the windoze breaker for me!
<Myrtti> lekefly: difficult to know.
<Devrethman> papul: doesn't fluxbox come with a terminal command called fbsetroot or <somethingelse>setroot that changes it?
<galactus> have a great one folks!
<lekefly> Myrtti: but probably the ports.. ?
<papul> Devrethman: i think its fbsetbg
<papul> i want other options
<ardchoille> Devrethman: either fbsetroot or xsetroot, both work great
<Myrtti> lekefly: well, if the server is down, the ports are definitely too
<lekefly> Or that could be the problem.. going to call my ips you see :p
<ae86-drifter_> how do i recover an (unallocated) partition??
<Devrethman> papul: yeah, i'm not sure, it's been awhile since I used it. What do you need that it doesn't have?
<lekefly> i know its not down.. just downloading at full speed.. but i guess i should at least get contact.. Myrtti
<xHunterx> honestly though, for math application, freeware, what does Ubuntu have that runs well that could be effetive for a project in which I would have to capture live audio and analyze
<ae86-drifter_> Maple
<dsample> werner_: I tried booting from all 3 drives, no good, the one I was trying to boot is the first SATA drive anyway, so I can't see why that doesn't work.  I guess I could try booting to a restore shell and install grub onto the drive manually
<xHunterx> maple?
<lekefly> Myrtti: the ping would just be slow right?
<ae86-drifter_> xHunterx, yeah its a really good math application
<xHunterx> ok thnx
<Myrtti> lekefly: possibly...
<lekefly> Thanks!
<werner_> yeah try that then... maybe not the same issue i had then
<PeoplesAdvocate> Hello all, I want to know how to update intltool in Ubuntu Server 8.04.4, I seem to be having problems building a program because of an outdated version that I have. I have intltool-update but tells me to run from inside the po directory. Any suggestions on how to update this?
<ardchoille> I've not done much work with fonts, how do I install this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Artwiz+Snap+font+with+iso8859-2+chars?content=91519
<ardchoille> !away> linucks[afk]
<ubottu> linucks[afk], please see my private message
<linucks[afk]> I'll change my nickname if I want to, if you're not happy, kick and ban me.
<ardchoille> linucks[afk]: I was just trying to have you comply with the same rules everyone else has to
<gerar> hello
<linucks[afk]> ardchoille, with all due respect it's not an /away message, it's merely a change of nickname, are you going to ask everyone who decides to change their nickname to anything different (possibly unrelated to afk) the same thing? :) anyhow, I am off, as you may have gathered.
<ardchoille> !nick > linucks[afk]
<ubottu> linucks[afk], please see my private message
<linucks[afk]> sigh, anyway, good job, keep it up...
<AdvoWork> whats the command to find out exactly where my space is being used in which directories? from memory, its got something like min-somethin=1 ?
<AdvoWork> :S
<Myrtti> AdvoWork: du -h?
<Slart> AdvoWork: du ?
<Slart> AdvoWork: there's also a disk space analyser or something like that.. in the accessories menu
<anodesni> About the Load Cycle bug, is it solved?
<JoshuaL> does anyone know a good application to create simple mockups like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=position-options.jpg
<Slart> AdvoWork: sorry.. disk usage analyzer
<Myrtti> anodesni: Load Cycle? that doesn't tell too much of the bug... bug number?
<Myrtti> anodesni: if it's been filed, you can check the best from launchpad
<anodesni> Myrtti, everybody knows about the load cycle count bug, it is destroying your laptop hdd
<Trapper> Trapper dani Guest20593 nigel_nb erle- m2_ GP-knight Fizix tws7 anodesni jackhigh AdvoWork opossum_oisif Darkfoe morfol Out`Of`Control DryGrain PaulGit HTbeeJay gerar spastic KiLaHuRtZ
<Trapper> jdobrien EastDallas [diablo] TREllis foolano Jcink raven PeoplesAdvocate manio Kartagis Monona shafu pawartur ryuho kaziem wildur schmidtm billybigrigger Deem onchom misnix papul Pitel
<Trapper> sandboy blob84 urosh evilsherpa Z41d aiwata55 traveller jinroh komputes Colloguy mathayo teflon db22 lukjadOO7 meowbuntu elTigre BinaryMan enzotib yumte amarillion aperson dsample kbmaniac
<Trapper> edogawa o1e9 segin psycho_oreos sleeping`dragon MblKiTA ofnqwop aiwa tomme Ogix Carnage\ bigbrovar Kubit Sememmon herve_ xHunterx am4zin EXp1r3d l3ns nibbler cdpuk jackmi KennethP asolsson
<Trapper> TPS Odo dlemaitre Grimbo auril JoshuaL kaytortuga meatbun ouyes BlueEagle patholio choonming ziroday noren dwar SunilThaha merha lekefly jenkinbr- wet cadeskywalker xavier_ feiyu pickett
<Trapper> Ademan GWild MrNaz` mobidev dmasclet katyl mattmatteh rambo3 gamphani electhor ae86-drifter_ bibekp RomD StryKaizer tempeldirne numen lyhana8_ bash23 _KAMI_ geo05 Mateo_ codecop_ mattgyver
<FloodBot2> Trapper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m2_> salve..dove trovo il driver per il comano sudo ndiswrapper -i
<anodesni> I want to know how it is fixed
<wet> what the
<papul> wtf?
<Out`Of`Control> now they move here lol
<Slart> anodesni: I didn't experience it when it was hyped the most.. I don't experience it now.. but I haven't heard anything about it for a while.. I guess they fixed it work implemented some work-around
<meowbuntu> trapper if you are needing help just ask
<Myrtti> BACK to the NORMAL programming, people. It was a nickflooder, here only to annoy you.
<meowbuntu> !ask trapper
<Myrtti> traveller: just ignore it
<anodesni> Slart, I know this workaround hparm -B 255, it prevents the hdd from parking the heads, but it destroys my hdd, since the temperature becomes very high
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: just ignore it
<meowbuntu> !help | trapper
<ubottu> trapper: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Myrtti> traveller: sorry
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: HE'S GONE.
<meowbuntu> !ask | trapper
<anodesni> If that is the fix, it does not work for me
<meowbuntu> ok
<Slart> anodesni: I would suggest trying a live cd and letting it run while keeping track of the hard drive params.. see if it's working or not
<AdvoWork> Myrtti, Slart i just cant remember the full command, i just know the one i used, which worked had a min-depth=1 in or similar, would that be it with du -h?
<anodesni> Slart, will the live cd detect the computer as laptop?
<anodesni> and use powersaving?
<Slart> AdvoWork: yes, check the man page.. "man du"
<AdvoWork> ahh max-depth
<meowbuntu> anyone used tha usb startup disk creater i am wanting to know how to set it up for maximum usability
<AdvoWork> cheers!!
<Slart> anodesni: I'm not sure.. give it a try
<anodesni> ok
<nigel_nb> anodesni, as far as i remember, yes.
<meowbuntu> !floodbot
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, what do you mean by maximum usability?
<gout> hello.  anybody around to answer some questions about grub?
<nigel_nb> gout, please ask your question
<gout> k
<anodesni> Slart, has the daily build of 9.10 all updates? Because the basic cd does not has the fix of course
<meowbuntu> nigel_nb, to get the best performance/use out of it
<gout> i[ve an older laptop.  1Ghz, 128ram.  cd-rom is broken.  usb port isn't recognized by BIOS.  i've tried using grub.  but to no avail.
<Slart> anodesni: huh? basic cd?   I would guess that something marked as a daily build would include updates released up to today
<meowbuntu> nigel_nb, any ideas
<anodesni> I mean the cd from ubuntu.com
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, I dont think there is anything in particular you have to do.  just create it.  Not much of settings to tweak
<meowbuntu> nigel_nb, i meaning eg formating to ext4 or ntfs etc do i need to do that
<Slart> anodesni: ah.. I see.. I have no idea if they update the cd images every now and then.. I haven't really looked into it that hard
<w00tz_> hi, i generated a custom keyboard file from xbkcomp and installed it, but I was wondering if there's a way to add it so that it loads automatically on boot up without having to put it in my ~/.bashrc (basically I want ot make this a default layout for keyboards that can be accessed by GUIs as well)
<iflema> gout floppy drive?
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, the application will do it for you
<w00tz_> maybe replace /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us ?
<gout> it is also running xP.  question.  i extracted grub4dos... file into a folder in c:/  and pulled the files our of the grub within to the mail folder containing grub4dos files.  it overwrote two files, Makefile.am and MakeFile.in.
<meowbuntu> nigel_nb, i have already done it i just cant get more than 4 gig storage on fat32 partition. from what i found out
<indus> meowbuntu, :)
<indus> true isnt it
<meowbuntu> oh hi indus is it
<gout> i changed erased the internal grub folder and changed name of grub4dos files to "grub"
<gout> is anyone with me?
<meowbuntu> so should i reformat like we discused before
<Slart> anodesni: why not see if you can somehow stop ubuntu from writing the logs every 30 seconds.. that seems to be the real problem... I'm not really sure how to do this though.. perhaps there is a setting somewhere
<anodesni> Slart, what logs do you mean?
<Slart> anodesni: syslogs, kernel logs and whatnot
<gout> maybe on "logviewer?"
<youcef> hello
<youcef> hi
<youcef> hey i need help
<anodesni> Slart, you think that  this disk activity prevents the hdd from parking heads?
<nigel_nb> !ask | youcef
<ubottu> youcef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ae86-drifter_> PLEASE?? how do i recover an (unallocated) partition??
<gout> right, syslogs, etc.  should be able to view them in log viewer
<youcef> i am new ubuntu user
<gout> maybe edit the preferences
 * meowbuntu wounders if Slart, has seen the movie The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.  
<Slart> anodesni: nope.. but it keeps waking the hard drive up.. and then it goes to sleep after 20 seconds.. and has to wake up again..and so on
<meowbuntu> indus, so should i reformat like we discused before
<ae86-drifter_> youcef, welcome
<indus> meowbuntu, yes
<Slart> meowbuntu: seen the movie.. *sigh*.. I've read the books
<Slart> =)
<indus> youcef, !hi
<gout> i need help getting grub to work so i can get any distro of linux on an old laptop.  ideas for a techie-tard like me.  Grub isn't working for me
<anodesni> Slart, that's too much trouble for an OS. I just want it to work without decreasing the lifespan of my harddisk
<youcef> hi  hey i am new ubuntu user ,and i want websites or programes for chat lik in windows with chat romms pls help me.
<Belgarath_> I recieve this annoying error everytime I run a gtk-app from terminal: Failed to load module "gnomenu-panel": libgnomenu-panel.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<meowbuntu> Slart, ok i liked the montipython version of the movie best
<anodesni> But windows is a sh*tty programming environment
<meowbuntu> anodesni, i would not say that windows mac and linux are all different different
<Slart> anodesni: it's possible the laptop-mode tools does this already.. I don't really know as I mostly run my laptop while connected to an outlet
<youcef> hi  hey i am new ubuntu user ,and i want websites or programes for chat lik in windows with chat rooms pls help me.
<anodesni> Slart, even when connected to an outlet this increases my Load cycle count by 100 an hour
<youcef> i dont want back to windows
<meowbuntu> youcef, an instant menessenger
<anodesni> I'll try it out, see if it can be fixed
<meowbuntu> youcef, like windoes live messenger
<zilkomaa> damn i love this ubuntu
<meowbuntu> youcef, what type of messenger do you want,
<Slart> anodesni: I'm not sure how up-to-date this info is.. but it might be worth reading through anyways https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielHahler/Bug59695
<youcef> meowbuntu ,no it havnt chat rooms i want it with
<meowbuntu> youcef, please give the name of the windows application you used
<nigel_nb> youcef, what kind of chat rooms do you want to join?
<youcef> i use ubuntu
<youcef> chat rooms to get friends .........
<meowbuntu> youcef, when you where using windows what was the name of the application you where using
<nigel_nb> youcef, which application did u use in windows, what application did you use
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, ;)
<meowbuntu> ^ nigel_nb thanks for repeating me
<youcef> i used beyluxe
<indus> youcef, its possible from empathy instant messenger
<youcef> indus how ?
<evilsherpa> hey all, i have a 1 terrabyte usb drive, i cant see it, its attached, but the light is off and sudo fdisk -l does not list it
<evilsherpa> any ideas?
<indus> youcef, its in menu ,just search, go to menu > applications >internet >empathy im
<meowbuntu> ok youcef do you want to conect to your accounts msn yahoo aol facebook etc ??????
<evilsherpa> i was going to try and use ntfsfix since i think it was not removed safely from a windows machine
<djdarkman> hello, how do I recompile an ubuntu source package? I want to upgrade ALSA, but if I upgrade it, by downloading the source and compiling it, I also need to recompile PulseAudio, which is the cleanest and fastest way of recompiling PulseAudio?
<meowbuntu> indus, empathy is limited compared to pidgin
<nigel_nb> youcef, I just checked the specs for beyluxe, I'm sorry but I'm not sure ubuntu can replicate that function
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, http://messenger.beyluxe.com/features.html
<indus> meowbuntu, but it does chat rooms
<meowbuntu> indus, so does pidgin if you set it up to
<indus> meowbuntu, of course
<indus> meowbuntu, i know
<youcef> meowbuntu, look now i use amsn and its working perfectly , i want website for chat for ubuntu
<meowbuntu> youcef, then keep asking here and also google
<youcef> ok thank you
<youcef> meowbuntu, i have ather problem
<youcef> how i can use sterio mix in ubuntu???
<meowbuntu> youcef, empathy comes built into ubuntu.  also i use pidgin messenger. and there are heaps of online servers
<progre55> hi people! how can I know what process is running on a specific port?
<meowbuntu> youcef, stero mix = ???????  what do you want to do
<Myrtti> progre55: iftop is nice for that, but there might be other solutions
<nigel_nb> youcef, you want to mix audio?
<progre55> Myrtti: thanks
<meowbuntu> youcef, ???????
<youcef> i want listning music from my computer  with my friend in skype
<kjelle> Hello. I am building some debian packages. I want to make a package: <foo>-<version>.deb which in some way include my SVN number. Not in the filename, but in the deb-package somewhere.
<djdarkman> basically how do I compile source package?
<youcef> ???
<indus> youcef, thats not possible with the linux version of skype
<meowbuntu> youcef, to do that just play music from you computer put microphone next to speaker and then your froiend can hear it
<indus> meowbuntu, good idea :)
 * indus giggles
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, innovative indeed :)
 * meowbuntu chuckles with indus
<indus> youcef, unfortunately, not all of the features of windows skype will be available in the linux version
<gunsofbrixton> hi, whats the suggested distro for an eeepc? easypeasy?
<meowbuntu> gets around the problem of not beang able to do that directly yet
<youcef> meowbuntu, and if i want record music from youtube to my computer how i do that?
<meowbuntu> youcef, rechord or download
<nigel_nb> youcef, there are firefox plugins through with you can download
<evilsherpa> hey all, i have a 1 terra drive that used to work spiffily in 8.04 and 8.10 and even 9.04 but now, no love
<indus> youcef, record from youtube?hmm you can download a plugin which download a video ,
<evilsherpa> it lights up, but i cant seem to see it
<indus> youcef, try addons.mozilla.org
<evilsherpa> its not showing up in gparted or in sudo fdisk -1
<youcef> indus,you know the pulgin name?
<youcef> ??
<evilsherpa> the light on the front sporadically turns on and off so it may be a faulty drive but im hoping not
<meowbuntu> youcef, we are hear to help you but not hold your hand and do everthing. you will learn if you do things yourself
<meowbuntu> youcef, you can look that up
<indus> youcef, video download helper
<nigel_nb> youcef, its something like DownloadHelper
<indus> youcef, download helper yes
<meowbuntu> indus, ewhat about youtub-dl
<nigel_nb> evilsherpa, can you check the hardware on another PC?
<indus> meowbuntu, ya there are many, but frankly its illegal for most videos
<sarthorks> my laptop battery is "present" if i "dmesg | grep BAT" or do "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info" but as soon as I unplug the AC power cord, my laptop turns OFF (the laptop was charged before this happened, and the battery indicator is still showing that battery is fully charged). Can anyone help me? I will the necessary outputs, as required.
<meowbuntu> indus, then y help someone to do illegal stuff
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, per se downloading from youtube is not illegal
<youcef> ok thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thx
<indus> meowbuntu, well, the tool isnt the problem, you can download tutorials etc
<nigel_nb> meowbuntu, its only when you misuse it that you break the law
<indus> nigel_nb, if you read the terms of you tube , most will be
<sha__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<meowbuntu> youcef, you can always get a youtube account and save the videos in playlists and listen to them. much faster and easier
<sha__> !list
<Myrtti> sha__: can we help you somehow?
<youcef> meowbuntu,ok i try
<nigel_nb> sha__, can you please PM the bot if you require specific information
<carlos24cm> hi i have a problem
<ae86-drifter_> how do i rename volume label
<indus> how do you pm the bot?
<sha__> I'sorry this is my first time here
<ae86-drifter_> there is no !list here
<sha__> hi to everybody
<indus> ok got it
<nigel_nb> indus, /msg ubottu !list
<meowbuntu> hbi how can i make sure my usb is unmounted
<ae86-drifter_> !nolist
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, can you start your laptop only on battery?
<meowbuntu> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, is that possible or does it refuse to start
<sarthorks> nigel_nb, nope. it does not turn on at all.
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, I'm afraid that would most probably mean your battery is actually empty and its not being reported correctly
<sarthorks> nigel_nb, refuses to start, and even with the AC plugged in, its not lighting up the battery indicator on the keyboard
<Kalessin> Hi
<evilsherpa> nigel_nb i unfortunately cannot
<sarthorks> but dmesg| grep BAT gives : [   48.090948] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)
<evilsherpa> nigel_nb, i can hear it spinning up, i was worried that the usb into the hdd is the error spot
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, I mean empty of charge.
<Keller> hi
<sarthorks> nigel_nb, you mean its dead for good?
<nigel_nb> !welcome | Keller
<ubottu> Keller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<carlos24cm> Hello everyone
<carlos24cm> I have a big problem
<carlos24cm> I wrote in terminal sudo gconf-editor and here I went to desktop> gnome> Background> and in draw_background and Picture_filename, with the right mouse button, I've set the keys as mandatory. The problem is that now I can not change desktop background
<de9ine> Hi guys. I have copied my old id_rsa file from my old setup, into my new installation and .ssh directory.. The file has not been edited.
<FloodBot1> carlos24cm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<de9ine> But it won't work.
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, there is a possiblity.  Can you check with new battery or something to confirm?
<de9ine> It's not allowing me to sign in to the server.
<vivek> Hi...i have installed ddrescue using synaptin manager ...now how do i access it....help pls
<meowbuntu> carlos24cm, then undo what you did
<de9ine> I have not possibility to connect to the server cause i don't have the password, and I cannot physically reach the server.
<nigel_nb> de9ine, have you copied both SSHkey files?
<Kalessin> We have USN-894-1 today but I think we have a problem of dependencies on linux-image-ec2 which depends on a kernel which doesn't exists somebody faill into the same issue here ?
<de9ine> id_rsa.pub and id_rsa
<evilsherpa> nigel_nb, might take it apart and see if i can plug it straight into this machine
<denis123> Hi, I'm having a problem installing Compiz on a computer with an ATI graphics card. When I try and enable my ATI driver (via: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers) my screens (I have dual screen) go dodgy, with my left screen becoming my right, and vice versa, and my left screen having a vertical black bar halfway through the screen. Could anyone suggest another way to get Compiz...
<denis123> ...working? Or another way to install the ATI driver that might work
<Keller> when i look at my /proc/cpuinfo it says that my both of my CPUs are 2 GHz though in the line "cpu MHz" it's written 1000.0. Is that normal?
<meowbuntu> de9ine, is it from a previous ubuntu version
<nigel_nb> evilsherpa, that is a good idea too :)
<de9ine> meowbuntu,  yes.
<carlos24cm> I tried but the background does not change
<meowbuntu> !ati | denis123
<ubottu> denis123: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<denis123> ubotto: ok thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> is there a channel for mySQL on ubuntu or is here ok?
<sarthorks> nigel_nb, yes, i will try that. btw, heres the output for /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/369425/
<sarthorks> does it indicate anything meaningful now?
<meowbuntu> denis123, ubottu is a bot not a persion i sent him that command to give you
<carlos24cm> help me
<denis123> meowbuntu: ah thanks :)
<denis123> meowbuntu: is there a way to setup compiz without using the ATI driver?
<vivek> help pls..
<denis123> meowbuntu: my card is the Radeon HD 4870
<rbfisher> dual screen is always tough
<JimLovell777> I use sshfs a lot and when I mount a remote folder I don't have to enter a password but I do when I unmount it. Why? It's a big hassle is there a way to avoid it?
<meowbuntu> Jimi_Neutral, google mySQL irc address
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, Sorry, I dont get idea from there
<rbfisher> Denis123 are you using Ubuntu 9.10?
<de9ine> meowbuntu, you got any idea's to why my key pairs won't work?
<denis123> rbfisher: yes
<rbfisher> Me to
<Myrtti> JimLovell777: because the unmount can't access the same password it was given when it was mounted
<rbfisher> I triple boot it. Dual screen Nvidia card
<meowbuntu> Jimi_Neutral, what do you need mySQL for
<Devrethman> How do I permately add things to /etc/resolv.conf?
<de9ine> probably some data storage? :P
<sarthorks> nigel_nb, the point is those two outputs have always been like this, and are not showing anything new, given that my battery might actually have gone empty.
<Devrethman> *permanately
<rbfisher> So are you editing the file with Sudo command?
<Josh901> making Pidgin Transparency
<meowbuntu> !irc | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jimi_Neutral> i am following a tut on how to install and config LAMP. BAsically i need to bind the mysql database to the ip of the box its on....the tut shows binding it to the local host with cat '/etc/hosts | grep localhost' so to bind it to a specific address to i just change the 'localhost' part to 1.2.3.4
<nigel_nb> sarthorks, thats what I think too.  It may have run out and that information is not being updated
<carlos24cm> I read on the internet that the only way to remove the constraint on the keys is to use gconftool-2
<carlos24cm> but somebody knows what is the command to remove these cursed constraints draw_background and picture_filename with gconftool-2?
<Tabmow> Anyone recommend a good media server to install on Ubuntu that works well with a PS3?
<Darks7ar> Hi.I have problems with mysql. I can connect to it only from the host pc, any remote system is unable to connect to it.what should i do?
<meowbuntu> !guidelines | Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Josh901> Tabmow Mediatomb
<nigel_nb> Darks7ar, you can ask on the msql channel too for help in case we can't figure it out
<iceroot> Darks7ar: its disabled by default to connect from remote
<rbfisher> tabmow PS3 media server
<Darks7ar> iceroot: do u know how to enable it?
<iceroot> Darks7ar: edit the config
<rbfisher> Mediatomb is a pain.
<iceroot> Darks7ar: networking = 1   is imo the entry
<Darks7ar> 10x
<JimLovell777> Myrtti: Sorry but I don't understand. I don't use a password to mount the folder. I have my remote system set to use an certificate based auth for ssh. on my local machine I type sshfs user@1.1.1.1:/home/user /home/localuser/remotemnt and I unmount with umount /home/localuser/remotemnt
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, hold on.  I'm checking
<rbfisher> Ps3 Media server works on Windoze to
<Tabmow> rbfisher: ps3 media server?
<llutz> JimLovell777: umount with fusermount -u /mount/point
<Darks7ar> iceroot: and can u point where is that conf file
<Josh901> Easy tho.
<iceroot> Darks7ar: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<rbfisher> http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/2009/02/v104.html
<Darks7ar> 10x alot
<rbfisher> Got tabmow?
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, go to your home folder and press ctrl + H to see hidden folders.  Rename the .gconf folder to .gconf_old, logout and login back
<mrpink57> JimLovell777: its usually <IP> localhost.localdomain <myhostname> if you want one on the end
<rbfisher> So easy to set up.
<iceroot> Darks7ar: or its called skip_networking  i dont know anymore just seach for "network" in that file
<denis123> So if I found that installing the Hardware Drivers via System->Administration->Hardware Drivers in 9.10 stuffed up, reckon doing it manually would work, or is it likely to stuff up as well?
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, you should have reset your gconf settings
<Darks7ar> iceroot: ok :)
<rbfisher> I was using Tversity on Windoze and stopped
<mrpink57> Jimi_Neutral:its usually <IP> localhost.localdomain <myhostname> if you want one on the end
<initech62> has anyone used ubuntu netbook remix on a NC10?
<JimLovell777> llutz: Thanks that worked perfectly. I guess I've been using the wrong command.
<Tabmow> rbfisher: i can't see a package for it...
<llutz> JimLovell777: you have :)
<Josh901> Does anyone know how to make transparent Pidgin theme
<rbfisher> last one labeled .tgz
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, i'm trying
<meowbuntu> hi is there a bette format than fat32 for, usb flash drives and external hdds, that is cross mount on lin win and mac
<mrpink57> meowbuntu: not really, I wish something else would come down the line though.
<de9ine> God I'm getting so frustrated about this rsa history.
<mrpink57> meowbuntu: Linux can read/write NTFS though.  As for Mac I have no idea.
<iceroot> !anyone | initech62
<ubottu> initech62: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<denis123> i downloaded this .run ati-driver-installer for linux. how do I install it
<Morpheus> salve
<iceroot> denis123: chmod +x filename && ./filename
<Morpheus> chi mi da una mano?
<iceroot> denis123: but why not using something from the repo?
<titan_ark> Hi, any idea on how to get the latest stable thunderbird update?
<titan_ark> supposedly there is no repo.
<carlos24cm> Nigel_nb, I tried but the background does not change
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, the mozilla team has a PPA I believe
<grack> Atheros wireless is fail. The ath5k module loads okay, but the OS isn't detecting the interface. Suggestions?
<Morpheus> sicome ho scaricato un film ed formato iso come devo fare?
<nigel_nb> CarlFK, did you logout of gnome and login back?
<de9ine> denis123, check systems->administration->hardware drivers there should be a propritary driver for ati ready for you to install..
<denis123> denis123: repo? The automatically installed one via System>Administration>Hardware Drivers does not work with my dual screens
<abo> does Karma Koala support awn?
<erUSUL> !it | Morpheus
<ubottu> Morpheus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: there isnt a stable one. need to add daily update and i dont want that trouble
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, did you logout of gnome and login back?
<Jimi_Neutral> mrpink57, im new to this...my manager wants me to bind the address for mysql to the ip address that its all installed on rather than localhost address
<erUSUL> abo: sure
<fireball_> hi all. I can't remove gnome-panel from xffce desktop. Killing it does not work either, it just comes right back. . .
<de9ine> denis123,  :( works just fine with my dual screens on a laptop :]
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, then you have to package on your own or wait till lucid
<meowbuntu> mrpink57, what about ntfs i know linux and mac can mount them can mount that
<denis123> de9ine: yes. But that did not work. I have Radeon HD 4870
<abo> erUSUL, sudo apt-get install awn?
<mrpink57> Jimi_Neutral: to be honest its beyond me a little and can not give honest advice past that.
<Morpheus> scusate non cio fatto caso :) che era in inglese
<titan_ark> denis123: i have DLed the installer file from the mozilla site but cant seem to install it after extracting
<erUSUL> !awn | abo
<ubottu> abo: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<denis123> de9ine: dunno why. I tried it four times
<Jimi_Neutral> mrpink57, roger, ty anyway :O)
<lucio> hi there everyone
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: just comment out the "Listen" line "# Listen 127.0.0.1"
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: then it listens on ALL available addresses
<Morpheus> ciao e grazie ;)
<erUSUL> Morpheus: ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, hey bud, hope you are well.....where is that line? the my.cnf file doesnt seem to have anything in it
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: i have DLed the installer file from the mozilla site but cant seem to install it after extracting
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: you should have....
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, hold on.  Lemme check out
<mrpink57> whomever has the .run file you need to cd to it in your terminal then chmod + x the file then /path/to/file.run hit enter
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: thx a bunch
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz nope nothing
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: argh, "bind-adress" it is
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, sorry? lol
<Assurbanipal> hello everyone. I have a pc of 2gb Ram, Cpu: q9550, nvidia 7800gtx,1 sata hd(root/home),1sata DVDRW,1 Ide HD. When i tranfer files from a partition to another/a hd to another or to a usb stick, i face very very slow transfer rate and the system becomes unusable because of cpu usage. What is happening? I am trying a long time to fix that (switched through diferent kernels) but with no result. I am on kubuntu 9,10 64bit. PLZ help me!
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, it already seems to be bound to the localhost
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, what file did you download? a tar?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: "# bind-address 127.0.0.1 " will bind it to ALL addresse
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, what do you find after you extract it?
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: its a tar.bz2
<Diverdude> I have a script file called myscript which i put in /usr/local/bin, but I cannot execute it globally. What am I missing?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i want to bind it to a specific address
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: "bind-address 1.2.3.4 "
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: the readme has no info on how to install just the thunderbird website link
<nigel_nb> Diverdude, /usr/bin
<erUSUL> Diverdude: chmod +x ? permissions ?
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: cant do a ./configure
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, is there a ./configure?
<titan_ark> no, there isnt. thats what i meant
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, check for something called thunderbird or soemthing
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, Yes I did log out of gnome, the problem is on another pc
<mrpink57> titan_ark: did you have the .run file?
<titan_ark> i am new to linux. pardon me
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, thats how mozilla gives it.  You can directly run it
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart && sudo lsof -i :3306
<Diverdude> erUSUL, chmod 557 ?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok done that, how do i restart mysql cause the line im given in this tut doesnt work
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz,  ty lol
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, can you check if you have a new .gconf and .gconf_old?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: 755
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, thats how mozilla gives it.  You can directly run it
<nigel_nb> erUSUL, that script should be placed in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin?
<mouse> Hello everyone.  I love ubuntu but I'm painfully new to it.  Anyone feel like answering a couple questions I have?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, ahhh yes...almost correct :) thx
<erUSUL> nigel_nb: local bin is a better place
<mrpink57> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> mouse, i would like to
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: mrpink57: i can see a thunderbird and run-mozilla shell script
<nigel_nb> erUSUL, ah :)
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, run thunderbird script
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, that should open up thunderbird interface.  I doubt if installation is needed
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, when i run cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep bind-address it is still coming up wtih bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<mrpink57> titan_ark: oh one of those things, yeah.  open thunderbird and run it from the extensions area
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: changed the wrong file? didn't saved it after editting?
<mrpink57> thunderbird does not do an auto install you have to give it a path from the extensions area within thunderbird
<mouse> Thank you.  How do I find out how big a program is and how do I find out how much free/used/total harddrive space I have?  Also what is this swap partition on my harddrive ubuntu created?
<titan_ark> mrpink57, nigel_nb: yes it now asks me to set up my account
<haffe> mouse: 1) du
<haffe> 2) df
<initech62> is it possible to do network install to my network, without using a flashdrive or cd
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, :)
<initech62> *netbook
<titan_ark> but thats weird. i cant install and run it from menu!
<haffe> 3) swapon -s
<mrpink57> mouse: df
<talented> I have a problem with my mouse, everytime I go to move a titlebar of a window... I keep missing it and getting the window behind it, as if the point of the mouse is higher than the point itself
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, you need to redirect the menu to the right path now
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: oh!
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, mozilla's tar files does not install.  It executes the program from that folder itself
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, the .gconf new is always wrong
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: thats bad :P :D
<mouse> I'm sorry.  What is du and df?  Is that the terminal command?
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, one way easier
<grack> mouse: yes.
<mrpink57> mouse: yes
<mouse> May I ask what it stands for?
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: ?
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, well, any changes you make in gconf editor is done to gconf folder.  Once you rename it, a new one should be created for you without errors
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, it works in all distros without complaints
<mrpink57> mouse: just type either du will show directy space and df will show disk usage
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, mozilla doesn't have to pack .deb, .rpm or whatever
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, not easier for us, for them ;)
<mrpink57> mouse: not really sure its just the command, kind like top and htop show processes
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: ah okay, got it
<titan_ark> :D
<talented> du is disk usage and df is defined filesystem I think
<[BT]Brendan> I'm trying to download alien arena with wget but all the links are those stupid redirect ones and it just downloads the html file
<archboxman> mouse if you have that many commands you want to know I can give you links so you can read on command line interface or linux commands
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, so can you confirm that the old one called .gconf_old and a new .gconf folder is in your home directory?
<grack> hey mouse, you said you were kind of new; do you know about man pages?
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, however, the changes in gconf-editor i did in OEM installatio
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: its sad that the latest update is not available as a repo. they added FF though
<[BT]Brendan> So how can I download through these links with the command line?
<themw> ATI graphics card and 4GB - Ram problem - can anyone help?
<mrpink57> [BT]Brendan: wget
<mouse> I see.  Thank you.  That should be very useful.  Especially since the software center doesn't show how much space a program will take up before you install it.  Yes I would like to see the command list please and no I do not know about man pages.  What is it?
<archboxman> grack: that is not kinda new that is real new... lol
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, changed the my.cnf file and saved it
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, I donno how they work.  but rest assured.  The repos will never be updated that way.  Only the next version of ubuntu will be updated with new version
<nigel_nb> titan_ark, i.e., you cant get TB3 in hardy from repos
<[BT]Brendan> mrpink57, I am using wget
<titan_ark> nigel_nb: yeah, that is what i got to know when i googled
<talented> is there a problem with lock screen?
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, the new gconf folder and the old gconf folder are in my home directory
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, just gone back into the my.cnf file and it still says 'bind-address 1.2.3.4
<themw> X doesn't start when 4 GB are installed because video memory of graphics card is calculated wrong
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral:  "grep bind-address /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<mrpink57> [BT]Brendan: check the man page for proper syntax on downloading
<[BT]Brendan> Is there some fancy command I have to do with it to make it work?
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, you made the changes in gconf from OEM install, then I'm sorry, but I dont think I'll be able to help :(
<archboxman> mouse: here is one to start with quick reference http://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<mrpink57> [BT]Brendan: in your terminal do man wget and read about it some more
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, my suggestion would be to create a new gconf on another computer and copy the entire folder there.  That might work
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, comes back with "bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral:  "sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf"
<Assurbanipal> hello everyone. I have a pc of 2gb Ram, Cpu: q9550, nvidia 7800gtx,1 sata hd(root/home),1sata DVDRW,1 Ide HD. When i tranfer files from a partition to another/a hd to another or to a usb stick, i face very very slow transfer rate and the system becomes unusable because of cpu usage. What is happening? I am trying a long time to fix that (switched through diferent kernels) but with no result. I am on kubuntu 9,10 64bit. PLZ help me!
<[BT]Brendan> Ug, theres a few months of reading and trying work out how to use it
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, nothing in there, so looks like it was the wrong file
<zilkomaa> Hey, how i can uninstall namoroka and use only firefox 3.62?
<archboxman> mouse: here is another website to start with just to get an idea...
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: always edit files with full path
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, rgr rgr
<archboxman> mouse: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#5
<nigel_nb> Assurbanipal, every time you copy to USB same thing happens?
<Assurbanipal> yes
<talented> zilkomaa, purge it, then remove the mozillateam ppa
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok restarted and its come back with 127 again
<alankila> Assurbanipal: there was recentlyish a bug fix regarding slow transfers to USB sticks. The problem was with the elevator algorithm, using cfq instead of nop on USB sticks. I'm not sure if it isn't supposed to be fixed already on 9.10.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i dont have much luck do i
<Assurbanipal> even if i transfer from one partition to another
<talented> or specify the version you want
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: what does  "grep bind-address /etc/mysql/my.cnf" give back now?
<Assurbanipal> alankila: so what does this meen?can i fix it somehow?
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, don't worry, you're helping a lot, now I try to copy the gconf folder
<talented> what's wrong with Namoroka? maybe we could just fix that instead of switching?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, 127 still
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, i have just gone back into conf and it says 10.20 but when i run grep it says 127
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral:  impossible if you did "sudo nano /etc/mysql/my.cnf" changed and SAVED it
<ovg> hello
<mouse> Thank you very much.  This should all come in handy.  I do have one more question since I'm here.  I know technically they're now the enemy but what is the best wine-like program to run windows programs?  I'm happy to make the switch, I'm just not ready to go cold turkey.  Know what I mean?
<ovg> Where I can get a program with a makefile for test make command?
<Oyoz> my image viewer is unable to open images with tiff extention.wat can i do??
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, must have tpyed it wrong, typed it again and i got loadso f instruction in there now
<ovg> sorry about my english
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, trying agin
<indus> ovg, on sourceforge try any one
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, where would i write it
<Zemlyanika> #abuse
<archboxman> mouse: playonlinux maybe the way you to go because your new... ;)
<ovg> thx because i had an exam today and one question was about
<nigel_nb> ovg, tiff is a restricted format, you need to have restricted extras installed
<indus> ovg, ok ill give you one small source file
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: look for the 127.0.0.1, change that line or add one below
<salvachn> Hi. How do we use rsync from behind a proxy? Is it by setting RSYNC_PROXY?
<ovg> if you download a program and it is compiled
<ovg> how to install
<mouse> I have playonlinux but it always asks for the disk.  That can be problematic.
<ovg> a) make install
<ovg> b) ./install
<indus> ovg, yes
<ovg> i choosed ./install
<indus> ovg, you go into the folder and follow the readme
<mrpink57> ./configure
<ovg> because though if it was compiled it have an installation file
<indus> ovg, so always follow readme for compile
<indus> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<indus> !compile > ovg
<ubottu> ovg, please see my private message
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, done, ty for your help and infinate patience
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: i'm paid to sit here, so no problem :)
<salvachn> Hi. How do we use rsync from behind a proxy? Is it by setting RSYNC_PROXY?
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, :O)
<logvelc> is there any straightforward way of finding out what binaries are added when installing a package with apt-get?
<archboxman> mouse: If we are going to discuss this private message me...
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, rebooted this morning....guess what, no internet lol
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: odd box you have
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz yes indeed
<grack> llutz: I'm jealous.
<ovg> ok i read
<ovg> then i answer bad
<ovg> i have choosen b)
<ovg> Am I right?
<rethus> which is the biggest ubuntu-forum (maybe in german)
<mrpink57> i dont like its suggest to search for prebuilts first, I think compiling is a great learning tool.
<Jimi_Neutral> need a restart brb
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, nothing
<Keller> i have 2 intel x64 CPUs, is it ok intsalling amd64 system/app on it, or it's only for AMD?
<Keller> *installing
<llutz> Keller: intel too
<turddumpling> im getting a message from update manager every time I try to download the updates:
<turddumpling> The upgrade needs a total of 15.7M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 3,077k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<Keller> llutz, thanks
<teage> how do you mount usb from command? my usb will not automount. it will sometimes but not allways.
<mrpink57> teage: mount /dev/sdb /media/mount
<teage> mrpink57:thanx
<mrpink57> teage: change /dev to proper location
<ovg> mrpink57, then if i have compiled the source, ./install does not work
<ovg> isn it?
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, even after a re-login?
<ae86-drifter_> how do i recover an (unallocated) partition??
<ovg> ae86-drifter1, there are some programs to recover partition table
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, a moment
<mrpink57> ovg: you should read the README's on all files they do not all use the same sequence or command but usually its ./configure make make install
<teage> mrpink:what do you mean change /dev to proper location.?
<airtonix> my netbook has a functional touchpad, ubuntu lets me use it. however "xinput list" does not mention anything regarding "touchpad" or "synaptics"... and i have no touchpad tab in system > preferences > mouse... how does one get that tab to appear in my situation ?
<mrpink57> teage: well my hard drive is /dev/sda1 but your hard drive might be /dev/sda2 you need that info
<ovg> ok thx
<teage> ic
<NET||abuse> hey guys, someone brought this up yesterday, but does anyone have trouble with audio playing games? i believe it's pulse's fault, but not sure,, if i play glest or savage2, i get glitchy sound for about 20 seconds or so, then it turns into mashed up static.
<turddumpling> The upgrade needs a total of 15.7M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 3,077k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. I've emptied my trash, preformed that command and have more than 6 GB of free space in my filesystem and it still isnt working.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, tried prefixing the game command with padspl ?
<Myrtti> turddumpling: have you removed the old versions of the kernel?
<AdvoWork> if im doing an rsync from a certain folder(which contains loads of sub folders) can i somehow exclude certain folders?
<zilkomaa> talented: Ty
<airtonix> NET||abuse, sorry not padspl, correct word to use is : padsp
<mrpink57> teage: i havent had to mount a flsh in a long time but in command do fdisk -l
<turddumpling> Myrtti: how do you do that?
<alankila> Assurbanipal: well, you could test from /sys/block/xxx/queue/elevator to see what queueing algorithm is used by the device in question. If it's not "noop" then the bug is there.
<mrpink57> teage: may need to sudo it
<Sadarax> Anyone know how to disable a mouse button that triggers the XF86Search key automatically?
<airtonix> NET||abuse, it functions like aoss does (but for pulseaudio)
<NET||abuse> airtonix, searching for it now,
<talented> zilkomaa, what was wrong with Namoroka?
<teage> mrpink57: it shows as sdc1
<airtonix> NET||abuse, it should be installed by default
<Assurbanipal> alankila: i would say that this looks like greek to me,but the fact that i am greek wouldn't deliver the correct message...I don;t understand what u ask me to do
<alankila> Assurbanipal: also the file is called "scheduler", not "elevator".
<ouyes> hi, all i am using exaile to play music, but it can not play ape music,how to get a support for ape??
<NET||abuse> airtonix, trying to run with alt+f2 i type in padsp and teamspeak comes up
<teage> mrpink: when i try to mount it, says cant ffind it
<mrpink57> teage: so make sure you have a directory for it to go into can do mkdir /media/usb then do sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb
<NET||abuse> airtonix, is it in sound & video  programs menu in ubuntu menu?
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb, nothing
<Myrtti> turddumpling: first check which kernel version you are using now in terminal with uname -r, then open up synaptic, and uninstall linux-image-<number> that do *not* match the output of the first command
<alankila> Assurbanipal: well, perhaps it's better off just to live with the problem then.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, is it in sound & video  programs menu in ubuntu menu? I have PA device chooser and PA volume control.
<Sadarax> ouyes, do you have the ape codec installed?
<nigel_nb> carlos24cm, sorry then.. I'm not sure how to fix it :(
<airtonix> NET||abuse, you prefix your usual commands with it.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, which commands?
<ouyes> Sadarax, the movie player can play the ape, but the exaile can not
<airtonix> NET||abuse, are you running your game from the menu ?
<Assurbanipal> alankila: if i install 2.6.33-rc6 would it help
<ouyes> Sadarax,  i do not know if i have installed the ape codec
<NET||abuse> airtonix, yeh
<alankila> Assurbanipal: if you can't validate the scheduler in use at /sys/block, I bet you can't install the kernel either.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, ahhh you mean prefix the launch game command with padsp.. right!
<GodEater> hi there, I'm struggling with getting any iso10646 misc-fixed bitmap fonts on my karmic install. Anyone got any ideas? I've installed and re-installed both xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi, and still /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc has only iso8859 files in it.
<chad_> Hey there... I'm having a bit of a problem trying to install a new desktop theme using Emerald, no matter what I do it doens't seem as if it wants to load, i've tried sudoing it,i've tried running the emerald theme manager, i've tried command line : emerald --reload, and restarting...anyone else have any ideas?
<airtonix> NET||abuse, ok to try out padsp you 'll need to copy the cli commands used to run your game; open up alacarte, (system > preferences > main menu)
<Assurbanipal> alankila: the kernel is available in deb files at kernel.ubuntu.com....
<alankila> Assurbanipal: I can't recommend that course of action.
<ae86-drifter_> anyone got logitech g25 working
<Sadarax> ouyes, are you use exaile supports ape? Google results might say otherwise
<airtonix> NET||abuse, find the entry that is your game and select it then on the far right of the window, select properties
<Sadarax> ouyes, i meant: do you know if exaile supports ape?
<mrpink57> GodEater: have you updated the font cache?
<carlos24cm> nigel_nb don't worry and thanks of all
<ouyes> Sadarax,  i do not know
<airtonix> NET||abuse, highlight the text in the command field and copy it
<GodEater> mrpink57: by running fc-cache -fv?
<mrpink57> GodEater: yes
<GodEater> mrpink57: then yes
<airtonix> NET||abuse, then open a terminal, and paste it
<GodEater> several times
<NET||abuse> airtonix, i've never been able to edit the command in a menu item without running the big menu editor or copying the launcher to the desktop.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, before you run it , press home key and type "padsp "
<mrpink57> GodEater: did you save you were looking in /usr/share/fonts?
<GodEater> should any of the files in /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc have ISO10646 in their names? Similar to the way the ISO8859 ones do?
<airtonix> NET||abuse, do you have the menu editor open ?
<Assurbanipal> alankila: /sys/block/sda/queue -> the content of the file scheduler is: noop anticipatory deadline [cfq]
<mrpink57> GodEater: I am going to check my folder hold on
<Assurbanipal> alankila: is this what u asked me to do?
<GodEater> mrpink57: thanks
<alankila> Assurbanipal: if SDA is your USB disk, then that scheduler probably ought to be noop. If it is not, then you need to find the device representing the USB disk.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, just did it anyway, for glest and for savage2
<Diverdude> how do i search for a filename containing "mex" in part of it's filename in current folder and all subfolders?
<Assurbanipal> alankila: how i do that?
<NET||abuse> airtonix, will see if it helps now.
<mrpink57> GodEater: mine goes like this /usr/share/fonts/ then each font has a folder there is not X11 folder
<GodEater> mrpink57: curious =/
<alankila> Assurbanipal: the command mount shows which device is mapped as what
<babbio> i guys I'm trying to make a bootable usb disk from an iso image with usb-creator-gtk but when i chose my iso image i have the following error: isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD! what does it means and what should I do? thank u
<mrpink57> GodEater: well I am not using ubuntu I am on Arch Linux but fonts are not going to be that far off
<airtonix> NET||abuse, the idea was to test it on the command line instead of editing the menu items, if it doesnt work you're going to have to edit them again
<GodEater> mrpink57: I have in /usr/share/fonts three subdirs, truetype, type1 and X11
<Diverdude> how do i search for a filename containing "mex" in part of it's filename in current folder and all subfolders?
<Sadarax> ouyes: I'm not sure what to tell you. Their documentation is not very clear on the subject.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, padsp might or might not solve your problem.
<mrpink57> GodEater: also if its local they can be install to ~/.fonts/
<JanHolbo> Good morning, guys!
<AdvoWork> silly question but how can i tell what port mysql is running on a ubuntu server?
<NET||abuse> airtonix, didn't really fix the sounds unfortunately in either game, they're still crackly as heck.
<Assurbanipal> alankila: ok this is the content of file scheduler for my usb drive: noop anticipatory deadline [cfq]
<mgolisch> Diverdude: find . -name '*mex*' ?
<mrpink57> GodEater: are you just install them thru synaptic or compiling?
<Sadarax> ouyes: It looks like they may have added the feature but google can't find anything of use on it. Do you have gstreamers installed? I notice exaile suggests those.
<GodEater> mrpink57: I really want them system wide, and they were installed via aptitude
<airtonix> NET||abuse, if it doesn't the next thing to try would be to open the pusleaudio volume control from the menu while the game is running
<alankila> Assurbanipal: okay. Well, that indicates the "cfq" bug is there.
<Assurbanipal> alankila: what is a cfq bug??
<ouyes> Sadarax,  i think i installed because i can play ape by mplayer
<airtonix> NET||abuse, sorry wrong app (thought it was same as the one from the sound icon in the system tray), open the audio icon from system tray > preferences
<NET||abuse> airtonix, sure, ok,
<mrpink57> GodEater: you can try to locate to see were it went by doing locate <name of font>
<mrpink57> GodEater: or <name of folder>
<airtonix> NET||abuse, then applications tab, hopefully you'll see your game listed in there with its own volume bar
<alankila> Assurbanipal: it causes the loss of speed when copying to USB devices. I do not know much more about it, though.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, yeh it does.
<alankila> The CFQ is an appropriate way to place data on spinning media disks, but suboptimal for flash.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, my assumption this time is that the volume bar is at 100% ?
<Diverdude> how do i make a pause in the terminal if the output is to long, so that i can have time to look at it?
<Assurbanipal> alankila: the same content is in scheduler file of all mounted drives
<NET||abuse> airtonix, trying to figure out how t glest into windowed mode also, it's forcing itself to fullscreen.
<NET||abuse> Diverdude, use less
<alankila> Assurbanipal: you can try to do "echo noop > scheduler" as root to see if that will help for USB devices.
<NET||abuse> Diverdude, so run your command      $/  mycommand | less
<airtonix> NET||abuse, is the volume bar at 100% when you opened the tab  ?
<NET||abuse> yeh it is
<Assurbanipal> alankila: the problem as i said is not only on usb devices.it is on all data transfer
<NET||abuse> so try reducing maybe will loose the distortion.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, then move it down, maybe the crackling is because there is too much signal from the game going into pulseaudio
<NET||abuse> airtonix, will be hard for fullscreen games though.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, why ?
<alankila> Assurbanipal: there's another bug which kernel folks are working on regarding some kind of writeout throttling issue... load on one device affects performance of all devices. I don't know if that has been fixed yet, though.
<Sadarax> ouyes: mplayer might be using something else. Unfortunately, I do not have much experience with ape. I haven't used it in years.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, can't alt-tab outa them
<airtonix> NET||abuse, some are different, you can always try changing workspaces (ctrl + alt + arrow keys )
<GodEater> mrpink57: according to synaptic they definitely get installed into the dir I already mentioned
<NET||abuse> airtonix, yeh, that didn't work either.
<mrpink57> GodEater: but there is nothing there?
<NET||abuse> airtonix, weird stuff.
<airtonix> NET||abuse, not really
<GodEater> mrpink57: yes there's loads there, but not the iso10646 fonts that I'm lead to believe the package supports
<ouyes> Sadarax, OK thanks anyway, maybe i need anther music player
<GodEater> and xfontsel shows no iso10646 encodings in the misc family
<NET||abuse> airtonix, eve online and WoW (if i could be bothered) are other ones i'll have to do this way
<airtonix> NET||abuse, your next task is to research glest and find out about its config files
<NET||abuse> airtonix, on that already.
<c0dem4gnetic> is there a way to define that my apt-get installs dont add GUI/X11 related recommends?
<airtonix> NET||abuse, are you running eve with a explicit virtual desktop command (via explorer) ?
<neo_> hello
<NET||abuse> airtonix, yeh, i've sorted eve out in windowed mode so it's all good.
<NET||abuse> airtonix, did all that research.
<Milp> Could someone please tell me why a high number of ip table entries is a bad thing?
<airtonix> NET||abuse, i dont knpow anything about glest so i wont be able to give you some ideas there
<NET||abuse> airtonix, hmm, ok, so got glest in windowed mode (i think i'll test in this as it's lighter than savage or eve)
<mrpink57> GodEater: I am not really sure to be honest at this point, a google search tells me its some sort of character type language like a Chinese or Japanese?
<IP-v6> hi ! Doesn't "apt-get purge" delete config files ?
<airtonix> IP-v6, it is supposed to
<NET||abuse> airtonix, but i get sound for a split second then it cracks and dies, the audio volume for glest saves in pulse volume properties between runs, so it's down at 60%
<GodEater> mrpink57: no - it's what UTF-8 encoding is implemented in in bitmap fonts
<NET||abuse> airtonix, but still no audio coming through now.
<rethus> how can i set the notify messages for kalendar to other language (german) ?
<IP-v6> airtonix, I used purge but it didn't remove chromium config files
<airtonix> IP-v6, because they are in your home folder yes ?
<IP-v6> airtonix, yes
<airtonix> IP-v6, im no expert on apt, but i think that might be something to do with it (or google are just bad at deb packaging)
<IP-v6> airtonix, thanks
<alu> Hi, .. i've got a problem with my squid proxy .. dont know whats wrong know because i just change some values for caching ..
<IP-v6> airtonix, after reinstalling chromium doesn't start so i deleted files by myself
<mrpink57> GodEater: I will assume the program you are using that needs these fonts is not working?  I was curious as to maybe the fonts are withing another folder or named differently
<alu> well after all, is see now when i'm doing /etc/init.d/squid status "pid file doese not exists"
<kuuh> hey, I've got a slight problem while doing my software update today. The system is stalled at "Running postinst hook script /usr/sbin/updfate-grub". I guess it's waiting for some sort ogf user interaction.. anny ideas?
<alu> altough squid is running
<Explore1> Hi all, when i run gst-launch command with -e, and send EOS with ctrl+c combination, the device to which camera is connected changes from one /dev/videox to /dev/videoy, any idea why it happens so? and how to avoid this?
<GodEater> mrpink57: I want the fonts availale in xterm is all. xterm does work without them, but it's character set is incomplete.
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey if I wanted to kill all of one process what would i use in the term to get this done killall_name idk
<IP-v6> kuuh, i've updated without any problem karmic amd64
<mrpink57> GodEater: and your bascially trying to setup *-*-font etc etc -iso10646?
<meowbuntu> hi with unetbotin how can i boot from a ext3 fs. i can boot from a fat32 fs
<kuuh> IP-v6, yeah but I didn't ;)
<GodEater> mrpink57: pretty much. xlsfonts shows no iso10646 fonts for misc though
<airtonix> my netbook has a functional touchpad, ubuntu lets me use it. however "xinput list" does not mention anything regarding "touchpad" or "synaptics"... and i have no touchpad tab in system > preferences > mouse... how does one get that tab to appear in my situation ?
<mrpink57> GodEater: in arch I use xfonsel see if that works
<kuuh> IP-v6, the basic question is, can i just kill the updater and run the script manually, or will that just worsen everything :)
<GodEater> mrpink57: I've tried that too - same issue
<mrpink57> GodEater: also I had something similar happen to me when isntalling profont that it did not show up right away I remember a restart or two
<IP-v6> kuuh, i did it once time, it worked for me but ... : )
<GodEater> mrpink57: rebooting a linux machine is an act of desperation. I don't want to the fonts that badly!
<mrpink57> GodEater: I am in my xfontsel right now and I do in fact have 10646 in my rgstry
<Guest13527> how i can change screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10 with kde 3.5.10
<GodEater> mrpink57: for misc-fixed ?
<aranwe> la
<mrpink57> GodEater: yes, I chose the rgstry first then chose fndry then fmly
<GodEater> well, that's my issue :(
<mrpink57> GodEater: I will say it's an ugly font lol, but I am sure it is function over form
<GodEater> nothing I'm doing is making that encoding available for misc-fixed
<GodEater> indeed :)
<mrpink57> GodEater: I shut my machine off everynight since its a laptop so thats were a reboot comes in.  desperate times call for desperate measures.  Just think what Jack Bauer would do.
<GodEater> mrpink57: he'd probably shoot the machine in disgust =/
<mrpink57> GodEater: I am going to locate iso and see were mine is
<theadmin> Can I prevent files appearing in Places - Recent Documents?
<Diverdude> I have mex installed which is a program to make pdf documents.... so when i in the terminal write mex, linux starts the pdflatex program. I, however need to use another program also called mex to compile matlab binary files...but even if i go to the folder containing the correct mex file, pdflatex is still executed when i write mex in the terminal....how can i change that?
<mrpink57> GodEater: it is nowhere to be found....
<Diverdude> nvm, i can use ./mex i just remembered
<Diverdude> :)
<skeletor_> hello, i need some help installing my vpn server ppptd
<Keller> how do i copy/paste in xterm?
<GodEater> mrpink57: right, so that means the files don't have the encoding in the name. Which means they're referenced from a fonts.alias file somewhere
<skeletor_> im confused on what ip range i should use
<skeletor_> someone?
<yumte> help me.... i can not install ubuntu or debian from local repository with minimal cd...
<skeletor_> please?
<iceroot> yumte: what about usefull details?
<yumte> iceroot : i'm sorry, i don't know...
<iceroot> yumte: are you connected to the internet?
<yumte> iceroot : i don't understand...
<iceroot> yumte: are ubuntu and debian detecting the network card and get an ip?
<kuuh> hmm /usr/sbin/update-grub doesn't do anything if I execute it
<yumte> iceroot: no, i'm not connect to internet...
<kuuh> yumte, yeah you are definetly not on the internet right now :P
<yumte> iceroot:i have setup local repository...
<iceroot> yumte: and the repo is working correctly?
<yumte> iceroot:for updated it work well
<adam> hey all how do i back up my drivers to 9.04?
<yumte> it's like this problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429497
<yumte> i mean i want to install from localnet, without repository from other net...
<yumte> iceroot:it's like this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429497
<Guest29161> how do i revert my drivers back to 9.04?
<raversfantasy> hello i got a question
<Kartagis> is there a way to make ubuntu not disconnect from the ethernet when the laptop cover is closed?
<raversfantasy> Since ive installed some updates il cant get into the login screen of ubuntu 9.04
<theadmin> Kartagis: It shouldn't do so
<kuuh> Kartagis, stop it form shutting down
<Kartagis> theadmin, it does
<kuuh> or doing standby, hibernate whatsoever
<meowbuntu> hi i have a qyuuestion about live usb
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Yes, ask it
<meowbuntu> how can i use ext4 filesys and get it to boot
<JonathanEllis> I need to convert a video from mts format to something I can read, edit and then post on you tube. I have tried http://wesleybailey.com/articles/m2tstoavi-avchd and http://wesleybailey.com/articles/ffmpeg-tutorial-convert-avchd-mts-m2ts but with no success. Now I am trying to install handbrake from http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php but I get an error when I try to open the deb file "Dependency is not satisfiable: libdbus-glib-1-2". I guess this is be
<Kartagis> kuuh, I'm not shutting it down, just locking it
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Format the USB to ext4, use Unetbootin, and it should work
<pkm4o93> JonathanEllis: I use winff
<meowbuntu> the done that it does nto
<meowbuntu> nto = not
<kuuh> Kartagis, you sure about that? I'd say it shouldn't kill ethernet if you are locking the screen
<raversfantasy> There's just a pop-up Window with the german errormessage : "Das Begrüßungsprogramm scheint gerade abzustürzen..." what basicly on english means "The Welcomeappication seems to crash..."
<meowbuntu> the it did from fat32 easily
<JonathanEllis> pkm4o93: Thanks. I will try that
<theadmin> meowbuntu: It should boot from ext4 too, I don't know, but SOME usb drives only support Fat and FAT32
<meowbuntu> theadmin, i eas reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch#Ext2 file-system (proper Linux)
<theadmin> raversfantasy: It seems GDM is broken.
<meowbuntu> theadmin, i have a 20 gig usb hdd
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Ah, hdd, then it should be no prob with ext4. Don't know.
<raversfantasy> yep, thought that already, but how can i get rid of that problem without reinstalling
<fjordlord> hello i cant get flash to work in firefox, any ideas?
<meowbuntu> theadmin,  in that link i red that if not boot from ext4 i can do something to fix but i do not understand
<fjordlord> i cant view videos on youtube now hear music on myspace
<pim> if someone around is using deskbar applet, do you know why the icon looks like that sometimes on startup ? ==> http://box10.pulsradio.com/~pim2/Capture3.png
<raversfantasy> Someone in the german Ubuntu-Channel already asked me for an pastebin of the "xsession-errors"-file, but this file doesnt exist for some reason
<theadmin> fjordlord: Install "flashplugin-installer" package (run in terminal: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer"
<Kartagis> kuuh, yes I'm sure
<kuuh> Kartagis, then honestly I've gtot no clue.. still searching for help in here as well :)
<kuuh> (j #ubuntu.de
<yumte> Helloowwwwwwwwww......... any help me.....?????
<Kartagis> !ask | yumte
<ubottu> yumte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fjordlord> theadmin, do i need to restart after that?
<theadmin> fjordlord: Restart your browsers
<meowbuntu> theANY MORE IDEAS BAISED ON TEH TUTORAL
<theadmin> fjordlord: This does not work in Google Chrome yet, just in case.
<meowbuntu> theadmin, any ideas baised on the tutoral i'm lost
<fjordlord> theadmin, didnt work
<fjordlord> theadmin, still just says "Done" in firefox
<theadmin> meowbuntu: Sorry, no :(
<theadmin> fjordlord: Can you link me?
<fjordlord> theadmin, pardon?
<yumte> Kartagis:i need install ubuntu and debian from localnet from local repository...
<theadmin> fjordlord: I wonder whether it works for me
<fjordlord> theadmin, the link?
<theadmin> fjordlord: What exactly are you trying to view? Youtube?
<yumte> ubottu: i'm sorry, i don't understand...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fjordlord> http://www.myspace.com/fjordlord
<fjordlord> theadmin, i cant get the sound working this it just says "Done" in firefox
<fjordlord> and i cant see the player
<SPhcT> hi is ubuntu security good?
<theadmin> SPhcT: You bet lol
<madch33z3> hey guys how do i revert my wireless drivers back to 9.04 from 9.10
<StrongOrder> SPhcT, given you install all the security updates
<theadmin> fjordlord: Hm, it works for me
<fjordlord> theadmin, on youtube its just "black" and says Done
<JonathanEllis> What application can edit MTS video files directly?
<fjordlord> but i think i accidently installed some packages,,
<SPhcT> StrongOrder, do i need firewall or some kind of scaner?
<theadmin> fjordlord: This happens if you have no flash, yeah... Well, check if "libflashplayer.so" file is listed in about:plugins of FF
<SPhcT> theadmin, do i need firewall or some kind of scaner?
<StrongOrder> SPhcT, nope, defaults are fine, but if you're that high in security standards, there is an app called firestarter
<theadmin> SPhcT: No viruses for Ubuntu... Firewall, well, if you want one for some reason
<meowbuntu> ho is there a specific channel for usb installs of ubuntu
<fjordlord> i have 2 shockwave flash under applications
<Milp> Could someone please tell me why a high number of ip table entries is a bad thing?
<fjordlord> in firefox menu
<fjordlord> future splash and xshockwave flash
<theadmin> fjordlord: Meh. Just type "about:plugins" in adress bar, and say whether you can see a file called "libflashplayer.so"
<skeletor_> please
<fjordlord> no i dont
<fjordlord> theadmin,
<SPhcT> theadmin, what makes ubuntu secure..? some people still can acces my pc over internet..
<stigchristian_> Anyone here with PAM LDAP knowledge/experience?
<Myrtti> skeletor_: ask your question again
<fjordlord> ich dont have it :(
<theadmin> fjordlord: Hm. This means it ain't actually installed somehow
<meowbuntu> is #ubuntulive a regestered channel
<fjordlord> maybe?
<fjordlord> maybe we can solve it
<theadmin> SPhcT: Uh, no? Unless you are running some kind of a server
<Milp> Plese someone tell me why a high number of ip tables entries is a bad thing? D:
<theadmin> fjordlord: Hm, are you running a x86 or x64 version of Ubuntu?
<fjordlord> amd 64
<fjordlord> i have
<SPhcT> theadmin, how important i keyring and user pasword?
<theadmin> fjordlord: Hm. Flash is somehow different there.
<_ruben> Milp: it decreases the performance
<fjordlord> really
<rob_p> Milp: Who said it's a bad thing.  It's not bad in and of itself.  But it *may* mean your ruleset needs to be refined for efficiency.  The speed at which processors run these days negates the impact of a large ruleset.  But efficiency should always be strived for.
<Milp> hmm _ruben is there any way to block ip adresses in masses without loosing tons of performance?
<alankila> Milp log2 chains are not hard to do, I guess
<_ruben> Milp: use ipset in addition to iptables
<Milp> rob_p: I have my ossec set to block any host that causes a security violation for 100 hours.
<Duskin> Does anyone know if the USE variable is required in make.conf in order to compile. I don't want to 'USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde"' and find out later I want to use gnome.
<Milp> or maybe it was 1000 or 10 000, but they just keep coming again if they get unblocked, so it makes no sense removing them after a certain time anyways
<theadmin> fjordlord: Try downloading Flash from adobe.com, I don't know. Usually the package works
<fjordlord> ok
<[diablo]> hi all.. does anyone know of a way of getting my iPhone 3GS 3.1.2 to USB tether with Ubuntu 9.10 please?
<halldor89> I'm trying to install a program and get "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<halldor89> Anyone know what I can do to fix that?
<zeno> CIAO MAMMA
<fjordlord> wohooo
<fjordlord> got sound to work!
<theadmin> halldor89: You need to get a library file... Let me see where
<fjordlord> (in audicious)
 * fjordlord happy
<zeno> ragà è la prima volta che vengo su xchat
<Duskin> Does anyone know if the USE variable is required in make.conf in order to compile. I don't want to 'USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde"' and find out later I want to use gnome.
<zeno> come si scaricano i file????????
<theadmin> zeno: English please
<fjordlord> wohoo
<fjordlord> got it working theadmin
<fjordlord> thanks for your help, bless
<theadmin> fjordlord: Good :)
<papul> dont ubuntu filesystem have to be defragmented
<zeno> I not speak english :(
<halldor89> theadmin: I know, but I tried installing it with 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++5' but it doesn't work
<theadmin> papul: They don't get fragmented... somehow.
<Myrtti> !it | zeno
<ubottu> zeno: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_ruben> !it | zeno
<Duskin> They don't get fragmented because the filesystem isn't crap
<papul> theadmin: ??
<stigchristian_> I have (successfully) authenticated with my LDAP server, but, when the user logs in it gets the username and privileges of the first local user on the machine... Anyone have a clue?
<Duskin> Papul: no, you don't defrag linux
<theadmin> papul: Defragmentation is not a Linux thing. Because of the way Linux writes data, there is no fragmentation
<SPhcT> does somone here use irssi?
<fjordlord> theadmin, another question
<fjordlord> how do I access my windows partition?
<fjordlord> need to cop some photos..
<raversfantasy> Does anybody know where the gdm-login-themes are located at ?
<SPhcT> Pici, hei..
<raversfantasy> I want to backup them
<Myrtti> SPhcT: plenty of people
<Duskin> Fjordlord: you should be able to see the partition in your home menu
<rob_p> Milp: As _ruben mentioned, iptables and ipset will allow you to craft some very efficient and powerful rulesets that can be dynamically modified with minimal to no performance hit.
<theadmin> fjordlord: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/somefolder (replace sda1 with the device name, /mnt/somefolder must exist)
<Duskin> Does anyone know if the USE variable is required in make.conf in order to compile. I don't want to 'USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde"' and find out later I want to use gnome.
<SPhcT> Myrtti, irssi is good for chat? better than xChat?
<fjordlord> can it be system reserved?
<Myrtti> SPhcT: a matter of preference. I've never used Xchat.
<_ruben> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<indus> SPhcT, its a console based client , but i find xchat the best
<fjordlord> found it
<SPhcT> indus, what are diference?
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rob_p> SPhcT: it's apples and oranges... xchat is a graphical app, irssi is command-line.  Which one is better is a matter of what you do, and what you prefer.
<fjordlord> and blazzzzzzze
<indus> SPhcT, no graphical interface , all command based
<Milp> Whats the vim command to enter normal editing mode?
<Myrtti> Milp: press esc
<Milp> thx
<SPhcT> mmm ok thanks
<papul> Milp: if u have any problem with vim then try using nano its very easy to use
<indus> SPhcT, helpful when you have no display and need to come to irc for help :)
<scopecreep> nano rocks
<Myrtti> !pm > SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT, please see my private message
<papul> scopecreep: yeah
<Milp> yes papul i know, but vim is usually the only thing available on very stripped down linux boxes, like repair consoles
<Milp> but i just cant remember the commands, i always forget them again
<fjordlord> can i rename (or give a nickname) to a windows partition?
<papul> fjordlord: yeah volume name
<fjordlord> i want it to be named like "Windows shit" instead of 157GB  Filesystem
<raversfantasy> sure you can fjordlord
<and_> hi
<Myrtti> !language | fjordlord
<ubottu> fjordlord: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fjordlord> where do i change volume name
<Duskin> Won't changing the volumename makebit unbootable?
<scopecreep> i think the insert key also toggles vim mode
<fjordlord> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<scopecreep> thats about all i know about vim hehe
<fjordlord> but kids make poop too
<and_> emacs  or  vim  ?
<meowbuntu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fjordlord> !language | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<qtk> hi madafackers ;p
<fjordlord> kkkkkkkk
<and_> wow~
<docmax> hi what happened to /cdrom ??? ubuntu doesnt mount cds to this mountpoint????
<Myrtti> qtk: I'm not amused
<fjordlord> keep on rocking on til the break of dawn
<and_> docmax:accurate ?
<Duskin> Docmax: check /mnt/cdrom
<fjordlord> but serious
<fjordlord> wheres that volume name
<qtk> straszne :<
<fjordlord> i wants to change volume nome
<scopecreep> docmax, all mounts should be under /mnt
<docmax> Duskin, there is no mount under /mnt
<Duskin> Oh maybe I'm wrong
<docmax> there is a new mount under /media/"Label of CD"
<scopecreep> but in a perfect world there would be no push up bra
<docmax> thats all
<Duskin> I don't use ubuntu :P
<fjordlord> per favore, please help me or i need to go buy the first beer of the day :O
<and_> why you are here now?
<Duskin> Bored and noone is chatting in #gentoo
<Milp> Where can i find the block lists of iptables?
<docmax> and_?
<Duskin> And?
<rob_p> Milp: You can list the current rules loaded in the kernel with the iptables command.  Ex:  sudo iptables -L -nv
<and_> what?
<scopecreep> so if you guys had to recommend a new linux app/util that you thing might be under the radar what would it be?
<Milp> rob_p: no i need the files where the ips and such are listed so i can edit them
<tang_> hello everyone
<airtonix> scopecreep, your topic is best discussed at #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Duskin> There's an offtopic?
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scopecreep> airtonix,  eep sorry and thank you
<airtonix> scopecreep, you're welcome
<Duskin> Airtonix: thanks ill chat there
<theMAN> Im having issues with MySQL and AppAmor
<papul> my auto mounting power has gone from nautilus to pcmanfm :(
<theMAN> MySQL does not work until I disable AppAmor
<airtonix> theMAN, can you describe your issue in some greater detail for the channel please ?
<Milp> aw please, where can i find the iptables blacklists? where are they located?
<airtonix> theMAN, one would assume you have configured other aspects of apparmor or mysql differently from default settings because every time i used mysql it has worked without problems related to apparmor
<airtonix> theMAN, although that isnt a conclusive statement, if you provide greater detail maybe someoine with greater experience with apparmor can get a better idea of how to help you
<suman> ho do i fix the sap partition
<suman> if it is giving me an error at the time  of booting
<airtonix> suman, what is meant by sap ?
<suman> airtonix, srry that is sap
<_ruben> looks like a broken w
<_ruben> and o
<Milp> how do i regsiter with this server?
 * airtonix is confused
<rob_p> Milp: That could be anywhere.  It could be a script that you write/edit, commands entered at the command line, etc.  Maybe you are looking for the rules established by UFW?  That would be in /etc/ufw.
<suman> swap
<airtonix> suman, ahh it makes sense now
<Milp> rob_p whats ufw?
<suman> airtonix, srry that is swap
<predator_x> hi all
<airtonix> suman, first thing i would try is to reformat it using gparted while using a livecd
<rob_p> Milp: UFW = Uncomplicated Firewall, I guess.  It's just an easier way to establish iptables rulesets.
<airtonix> suman, so that is 1) reboot machine with livecd isnerted 2) load gparted from menu 3) select swap partition on the machine 4) format it as a swap drive.
<rob_p> Milp: Included with later Ubuntu's as far as I know.
<airtonix> suman, however that is only my first guess
<Milp> rob_p im using ossec, and i forgot where it locates the block lists
<suman> airtonix,  reformatting will erase the current installation
<airtonix> suman, no it wont read exactly what i said.
<rob_p> Milp: I don't know ossec.  Don't you have documentation?  Is there a Website for it that has documentation?
<airtonix> suman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291043
<Milp> rob_p hmm i guess, but finding such information in a documentation usually takes hours, so i thought id ask here first, maybe someone knew
<airtonix> suman, you do have a live cd correct ?
<iflema> suman in a terminal type sudo swapoff -a and the reformat the swap drive with gparted
<airtonix> ^^^
<shampa> I am purchasing a laptop...is it possible that configuration I purchse is not supported by ububntu
<suman> airtonix, thnx i give it a try. i do i have live cd
<airtonix> suman, iflema's idea sounds good
<rob_p> Milp: I just googled it.  Looks like an IDS.  Wish I knew about it but I don't so I can't help.
<airtonix> suman, as per this response : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1702361&postcount=2
<Milp> thanks though rob_p :)
<rob_p> Milp: welcome, good luck.
<shampa> Does ubuntu support intel i3, i5 processor
<shampa> and DDR3 RAM
<suman> iflema, i am following what you have suggested
<iflema> suman mkswap will also refomat ya swap... but youll need to know where it is
<shampa> Does ubuntu support intel i3, i5 processor?
<suman> iflema, i will try that even once i install g parted
<suman> iflema, cn this be hardware issue if my keyboard type wwww.... and some time prevent booting
<mamooli> hello what is the best way to install php 5.3 on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Milp> rob_p turns out i was looking for the etc/hosts.deny file actually lol
<iflema> suman if you no familiar itll be a good exercise, gparted will show you where yaswap is unmount it and reformat it..
<ubuntuser> I ve installed compiz icon but it doesnt show up under system tools . Any suggestions
<cielak> hi, where can I find some resource on how it is possible to run several processes simultaneously? I mean: How linux can allow several applications to run at once
<cielak> ?
<lsdluna> is there a software on ubuntu which allows me to connect my phone to the computer (via USB), and once connected, I can send SMS using the computer ?
<mamooli> what is the best way to install php 5.3 on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Duskin> Lsdluna: its called tethering and it depends on your phone
<Duskin> Mamooli: apt-get
<Duskin> Or you can download the tarbell
<mamooli> Duskin: no it's not that simple
<Duskin> Tarbell?
<indus> mamooli, is it a newer version>?
<airtonix> Duskin, really i thought it was just called obex
<mamooli> indus: yes a revoloution
<indus> mamooli, use the file from the php site
<airtonix> lsdluna, does it have to be usb cable ? you don't have bluetooth ability ?
<AceKing> Is there a way to edit the boot/ grub menu?
<indus> mamooli, i think 8.04 has some older version
<AceKing> in 9.10
<jrib> !grub2 | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iflema> AceKing /etc/default/grub
<lsdluna> airtonix: i have bluetooth. What I want to do is connect my phone to the computer, use a program to send SMS on the computer but comes out the tarrif of the phone/SIM connected
<indus> AceKing, not many know i feel
<airtonix> lsdluna, this is possible, via usb or bluetooth (it is however esier to setup with bluetooth)
<airtonix> easier*
<indus> anyone here knows grub 2?
<Duskin> Airtonix: you're right I didn't read the whole question
<iflema> AceKing then sudo update-grub2 in a terminal
<lsdluna> airtonix: oh? please point me in the right direction
<Duskin> Indus: grub2 is configured almost the same as grub
<indus> Duskin, is it? how come,can you give me step by step from a live cd
<airtonix> lsdluna, ok while i dig up right page for you investigate : blueman, gnome-bluetooth and anything on ubuntuforums relating to bluetooth sms
<Duskin> indus: what are you trying to do with grub?
<indus> Duskin, i need to help someone so i nee dhelp first
<AceKing> iflema, I don't understand the first part of your instructions.. Sorry
<indus> Duskin, lets say  i need to add a ubuntu version i cant find in boot menu
<iflema> AceKing sorry... in a terminal gksu /etc/default/grub    note the line at the top... youll need to update-grub2 once ya done
<Duskin> Indus: sounds like you just need to change the .conf file
<airtonix> !info gnome-phone-manager
<ubottu> gnome-phone-manager (source: gnome-phone-manager): control aspects of your mobile phone from your GNOME 2 desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 161 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<indus> Duskin, ok how to
<indus> Duskin, what conf file
<Duskin> Indus: grub2.conf?
<AceKing> iflema, Thank you!! this has been driving me nuts
<Duskin> Not sure I'm on a phone chatting right now
<iflema> AceKing you adding or removing
<iflema> indus adding or removing
<AceKing> iflema, removing one of the Vista loaders. One is for a reinstall
<airtonix> lsdluna, yep i think it might be as simple as installing gnome-phone-manager
<iflema> AceKing really.... must you? its only htere for a sec or two
<airtonix> lsdluna, or if you're looking for something a bit more scriptable : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1199026
<iflema> AceKing id recommend removing vista
<fireball_> sorry i was away. How do i remove gnome-panel from xffce? Killing the process does not work, it comes straight back. . .
<JediMaster> does the linux-image-2.6.31-19-virtual support xen as a client? I've been running the -xen images before
<AceKing> iflema, yes, because the person who will be using this computer needs to use both Ubuntu and Vista.. I don't want them to hit the wrong thing and overwrite the system
<AceKing> iflema, I agree.. I hate Vista
 * iflema :)
<AceKing> iflema, I tried gksu /etc/default/grub and it just came back to the prompt
<JediMaster> hmm I guess it's not a xen kernel: Ignoring non-Xen Kernel on Xen domU host: vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-server
<iflema> AceKing goodone thatll be because = sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<AceKing> iflema, ahhh, thanks
<iflema> AceKing its not over yet
<fjordlord> which program in ubuntu do i use to make flv files?
<fjordlord> with audio and images...
<prodigel> hi all. who had the bright idea to change xterm colors in 9.10 :( now I don't know how to set them back to black background and white text
<toader> hi, could anybody help me this problem? http://dpaste.com/154937/
<fireball_> How do i remove gnome-panel from xffce? Killing the process does not work, it comes straight back. . .
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  xterm -rv   perhaps.  or xterm -bg black -fg white
<iflema> AceKing to do what you wanna do.... well
<AceKing> iflema, can I just comment it out? would that work?
<Dr_Willis> fireball_:  try killall gnome-panel ?
<iflema> !grub2 | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> Duskin, iflema adding
<iflema> AceKing no
<prodigel> Dr_Willis, is there a settings file that I can fill with this values?
<indus> please tell me full path of file to edit
<ohir> prodigel: Edit->Profile
<iflema> AceKing its a mission.... thats why i say really...
<prodigel> ohir, I'm talking about xterm, it has no menu like gnome-terminal
<ohir> prodigel: Edit->Profile then edit color schemas
<iflema> indus adding custon entry
<indus> iflema, yes
<fireball_> Dr_Willis: bash: kill: gnome-panel: arguments must be process or job IDs
<fjordlord> anyone knows how to make FLV files in Ubuntu?
<airtonix> fjordlord, i know vlc can create them
<AceKing> iflema, I understand. Well that command worked this time and it opened up grub /etc/default
<iflema> indus https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom%20Menu%20Entries
<fjordlord> airtonix, really  how?
<meatbun> does gnome have calculator that displays binary and decimal side by side without clicking to switch back and forth?
<ohir> prodigel: somewhere in xterm rc files then
<airtonix> fjordlord, well i noticed it as an output option when i was experimenting with vlc as a screen capture program
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  yes xterm uses the .Xdefaults file  check  google for examples  old-skool stuff there.  theres dozens of other terminals you could be using
<iflema> AceKing it can be done but youll need to understand the workings of grub2
<prodigel> Dr_Willis, xterm is the best
<StrongOrder> Hello! Anyone here has experience with Docky? I'm having problems wit happs not showing app icon on the dock
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  No it is not.
<prodigel> Dr_Willis, tell me which is better, and why :)
<airtonix> fjordlord, what is it you want to achieve exactly? just make a video in flv format ?
<indus> iflema, its difficult to follow
<iflema> AceKing grub2 will time and time again pick up ya vista(s).... autodetect
<AceKing> iflema, Ugh.. way over my head..
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  rxvt = less ram and system resources.. identical feature set.
<ohir> prodigel: on ubuntu AFAIR it uses some sys-wide predefined schemas
<fjordlord> airtonix, i want to upload audio to youtube
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  and proberly a dozen others taht have identical feature set and less resources
<fjordlord> airtonix, preferebly with just one image
<iflema> indus why... what is to be added?
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  personally these days i use 'terminator'
<airtonix> fjordlord, ok did you know that youtube doesn't require a specific video format to upload ?
<AceKing> iflema, so I'm pretty much stuck with that?
<indus> iflema, so the menu entris are just like we had in menu.lst?
<indus> iflema, that name, title kernel initrd etc?
<fjordlord> airtonix, no but cant upload mp3 directly
<indus> iflema, also,where are the existing entries?
<prodigel> Dr_Willis, I like xterm because is universally available, and pretty cheap on resources. But if you say rxvt is even cheaper, i'll give it a try ;)
<indus> thanks in advance
<fjordlord> airtonix, can i rename the mp3s to some other extension and upload?
<airtonix> fjordlord, for example this video i uploaded was of ogm format : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMQm9Lz7H8o
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  xterm has a lot of 'features' that no one uses any more. I even forget what they were - textronics support or somthing like that
<indus> iflema, i didnt uunderstand this line #
<indus> 10_linux entries will appear before 30_os-prober entries, which will be placed before 40_custom entries, which will preceed my.custom.entries inputs.
<indus> iflema, if i understand, i will edit it and make it simpler
<AceKing> iflema, I just didn't want the vista recovery showing up in the grub menu.. Just the vista loader
<airtonix> fjordlord, ok try this : using vlc or gtkrecordmydesktop, have your image fullscreen and use a audio player to play the music ?
<fjordlord> airtonix, ok so then i need a mp3 to ogm convert program
<Dr_Willis> AceKing:  i recall seeing some forum threads/wiki pages on tweaking grub to do that.
<fjordlord> airtonix, didnt understand
<iflema> indus /etc/grub.d
<airtonix> fjordlord, well you want to combine the image and the music ? vlc can record the soundcard output when it is recording the desktop
<AceKing> Dr_Willis, I will try searching to see what I can find.. Thanks
<Duskin> Aceking: all you would need to do is find the lines that point to the recovery and comment them out
<indus> iflema, yes i went to that folder and saw 40 custom
<iflema> AceKing thats it i can tell you.. but you really need to understand for yourself..
<prodigel> Dr_Willis, same Xdefaults for rxvt also?
<fjordlord> airtonix, no i just want to put up a sound file with a photo like all other songs that are uploaded on youtube, how do they do?
<AceKing> Duskin, when I tried that it wouldn't let me save
<AceKing> iflema, thank you for helping
<Duskin> Aceking: open it in terminal using su
<Dr_Willis> prodigel:  check google for Xdefaults examples and editing. rxvt basically works the same way.  Theres other newer terminal emulators taht proberly are just as light these days.
<airtonix> fjordlord, i assume they just create a video with the same image on all frames
<indus> iflema, i dont see an /etc/default/grub file either
<prodigel> Dr_Willis, will do. thanks for your answers
 * Dr_Willis waits for someone to say 'i dont need a terminal emulator, i want somthing to replace gnome-terminal.....'
<fjordlord> airtonix, thats what i want to do
<iflema> indus what about /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> iflema, yes i have that, strange
<AceKing> Duskin, I tried that it still wouldn't save
<iflema> indus... you luck edit as you please and restart
<indus> iflema, iam still using old grub ? but i do see the /etc/grub
<ohir> Dr_Willis: hehe; why?
<airtonix> fjordlord, ill help you get started : 1) load up vlc 2) select : file > convert/save 3) tab : capture device 4) capture mode : desktop
<scopecreep> you probably want /etc/grub.d/00_header for grub2
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  had someone ask that the other day
<Jimi_Neutral> what command would i give to see a list of all the pc names with ip address in a terminal?
<maciek_> jude
<iflema> indus... edit menu.lst as you please and restart
<scopecreep> just a guess
<indus> iflema, ok
<ngw> elo
<indus> iflema, thanks
<Guest20368> jude
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  these new kids and their fancy toys.. dont understand why all these terminal programs are called a terminal eumlator. :)
<ngw> jude
<ngw> rałs
<ngw> cipka off
<iflema> indus carefully
<ngw> pussy
<airtonix> fjordlord, next step : 1) load up your image in a image viewer (preferably one that can go fullscreen without any window decorations showing) 2) load up a music player like rhythmbox or something
<ohir> Dr_Willis: mhm. I'll stick to gnome, not best but has enough to daily use
<DJones> !ops | ngw
<ubottu> ngw: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<indus> iflema, dont worry i have edited menu list before
<ngw> was pusi
<wielebna> ss
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  i like 'terminator' for a terminal in gnome.
<indus> he could have meant cat too
<wielebna> du[a
<airtonix> fjordlord, start your music in the audio player, then make sure your image viewer is fullscreen, then start recording with vlc
<ohir> Dr_Willis: windoze background. They never seen real terminal.
<ngw> cipa
<Guest20368> asda
<StrongOrder> Anyoen can tell me how to hide join/away messages in Xchat? It's so annoying :(
<ohir> Dr_Willis: does terminator preserves paths at shutdown?
<th482> guys, would ubuntu works well on a EEE PC (seashell line)
<th482> ?
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  Hmm.. why would it?
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  why would any terminal emulator do that. :)
<fjordlord> so i load the song again in another audio player?
<fjordlord> is that it, airtonix
<ngw> CIPKA
<fjordlord> and then hit convert in vlc?
<ngw> OWLOSIONA
<ngw> PISU
<ngw> WESZLA TERAZ
<airtonix> fjordlord, to record with vlc : click convert/save then in the profile dropdown select "video theora+vorbis (ogg)"
<FloodBot1> ngw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ngw> CIPKA
<ngw> DALA DUPY MI
<Guest20368> wykop kurwa
<wielebna> fetish
<indus> ngw, do you have ubuntu question
<Guest20368> JUDE
<Guest20368> burn jude
<indus> !pl | ngw
<ubottu> ngw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<n00p> does this seem like a suitable crontab entry to run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade once an hour? 0  *    * * *   root    apt-get update || apt-get upgrade
<scopecreep> im getting the impression that we arent all using the same definition of terminal emulator?
<nastas> hi all
<airtonix> fjordlord, then click browse in the destination field above and choose a new filename that ends with .ogm
<ngw> BURN JEWS
<indus> !hi | nastas
<ubottu> nastas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rafiq> My taskbar is missing can anyone help me to make it appear..?
<ngw> BURN YEWS
<DJones> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ohir> Dr_Willis: because its convinient
<llutz> n00p: why ||
<ngw> SHBADBKCAS
<FloodBot1> ngw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ngw> BURN JEWS
<Tm_T>   
<ohir> Dr_Willis: with some gigs of ram hibernation is far slower than shutdown/boot
<airtonix> fjordlord, that last step is important. destination filename has to match the format you choose in the profile field
<ngw> BURN JEWS NOW!
<ngw> BURN JEWS NOW!
<JUDE_> BURN
<FloodBot1> ngw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> fjordlord, i guess if this doesn't work for you you can use kino to create a video like you might do in other video creation software
<ohir> Dr_Willis: and gnome thingy remembers where it was. It still forgets tab names though
<scopecreep> well then
<fjordlord> airtonix, but wont it be recorded what im doing until its fullscreen (the image)
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  cant say taht ive ever noticed terminals losing their path when you hibernate/suspend.. but then again.. i find  hibernate/suspend causes more problems then its wiorth
<Dr_Willis> ohir:  file a bug report. I dont see why it would do that
<Jimi_Neutral> what command would i give to see all computer names and ips's on the network
<airtonix> fjordlord, yes thats true there will be that first couple of seconds inthe video where youll see vlc being minimised
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  use nmap to scan them. getting their names is harder.
<fjordlord> ok interesting
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  if they got samba/shares try findsmb and smbtree
<airtonix> fjordlord, my other suggestion would be to experiment with kino
<fjordlord> but i will try kino if thats maybe cleaner
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, this is the only linux pc, the rest are windows
<indus> how about pitivi
<Riverthief> Sup guys
<Riverthief> I got a massive problem lol
<indus> Riverthief, hi folks
<Riverthief> I installed wicd
<ohir> Dr_Willis: could be I'll fill.
<Riverthief> I couldn't connect to my WLAN
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, i just need a list of ips and names of the pc next to it, if that is possible
<Riverthief> Now I removed it
<indus> Riverthief, what kind of internet type have you
<airtonix> fjordlord, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471037
<Riverthief> I still can't
<Riverthief> Wireless, through a router
<nastas> Jimi_Neutral: idk about names but if you want the ip's try nmap
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  nmap, smbtree, findsmb..
<Jimi_Neutral> nastas, ty
<Dr_Willis> Jimi_Neutral:  or reach over and type ifconfig :)
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, ty
<Jimi_Neutral> Dr_Willis, lol
<ws010> i[yiiipytoyt[puroypoypotphipkdçkokhpyog  ortituotir5tioyiitpyoipiytophpiotipopotrtpoipoir       ipíoityiiyóiyoiy                ioputoirtioúetrouttpo          4itoti[opiopruirohjçfeiktj                 jttijúoiryopíeoioytpuitió                    oitroittoipiorwio                           ipoiruitpitriritritrótoryo            proiorptirtporitrtiuro              oitrottiputriuiroip         uopreioioptipoipitpo4          fsftfiirproióip
<ws010>      í5t´woou       uiruqopiut 20euwoiwueoi wuieruepri      iweupwqiuerujk      uowpoe38uioru4oiru3wio3             upr3oru3ir3ut      oiupoiwureo8kjhglkhjçfkjh         =i0i4tpoti0-i=4i    i5=9054854iffçlkvglhjkf             ropitói9yuórigkcgjtbmvl,ggjf                                                                                                           poitrpoitwproeti5optirotoiytytpyitopytiyptoiytiyt                             5o5iyýio5yioytiyopr
<ws010> iupbbbbvv                                 oit4woijfkvln kjfkopitopiop        poipoi89pú4pipo   woi3490uipio4u5itpu  3ui4p5u45io45u bb ioeutroituior  iriurtoep   -ouiorptirpo  liutr' ioreiioiopigiikikoio[ylv pttprt5-pp     tprtrt5tp´[[[´[5           gr[ytp
<aurilliance> How to I make it so that I can use "ll" for long list?
<FloodBot1> ws010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ws010> [r´r[e
<Jimi_Neutral> wtf?
<airtonix> fjordlord, http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/58458
<ws010> p pyp6y6pu[5[
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  with the bash alias built in command. the .profile or .bashrc has that in the comments i recall.
<ws010> 7p[ypjtuttpçy    pt
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: ty
<airtonix> fjordlord, cinnelerra is also a good option
<indus> how do you type so much data in here?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  the .bashrc here has it as an example. just uncomment
<indus> a
<indus> damn
<Riverthief> indus, copy pasteing. But don't do it lol
<Riverthief> *pasting
<lsdluna> airtonix: thanks, the scriptable one just went over my head lol. The gnome phone manager - doesnt work with usb?
<Dr_Willis> Glad my IRC client asks (are you sure you want to paste 1000 lines?)  :)
<indus> Riverthief, yes ok
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: how do I set it up permanently (so I don't have to re-alias every time I open a shell) ?
<indus> Riverthief, should be an auto cap on
<memetic> Good morning.  My system has 12gb ram (verified in bios, etc.)  I'm using Ubuntu (32, x86, i686) and it only shows 2.7GB memory.
<MindVirus> Do the main repos have invalid kkeys?
<MindVirus> *keys
<airtonix> lsdluna, it might do but how well or if at all depends on the level of support obex has for 1) your usb device on your computer 2) the usb device on the phone (not all usb connectsion in phones are the same )
<memetic> Do I need to use the Ubuntu amd64 version to fully utilize the extra memory, or what?
<indus> MindVirus, why? they dont but they do , please report them
<n00p> 32-bit ubuntu, memetic?
<indus> memetic, yes if more than 4 gb its good
<MindVirus> indus: They don't but they do?
<iflema> StrongOrder right click on the channels in the channel tab / settings / hide join/part
<Slart> memetic: you can either use PAE or go 64bit.. I would recommend the later
<fjordlord> airtonix, didnt work with kinox
<airtonix> lsdluna, bluetooth enjoys a much more uniform level of implementation across phones
<memetic> I don't suppose I can 'upgrade' to the 64-bit version, can I?
<n00p> memetic: no
<StrongOrder> iflema, I love you! Thanks :)
<Slart> memetic: nope.. you're looking at a reinstall
<indus> MindVirus, all people make mistakes but iam not sure how to generata a key for  a repo
<jrib> memetic: ify ou consider reinstall == upgrade
<lsdluna> airtonix: ok cos I cant find my bluetooth dongle lol
<airtonix> fjordlord, you'll need to convert the flv to a dv format first (i think you can use vlc to do this )
<MindVirus> indus: I didn't make a mistake.
<memetic> Should I not have at least 4gb available right now?
<StrongOrder> iflema, been looking for this one forever
<indus> MindVirus, no i meant the repo guys
<memetic> Instead of 2.7?
<airtonix> lsdluna, >< really try to find it... when you do the whole process becomes easier
<Slart> memetic: some of it is used for hardware mapping and other stuff
<Kartagis> can someone help me stick a logging statement either in named.conf or named.conf.options?
<memetic> Hmm.
<MindVirus> indus: I am unable to reproduce consistent results.
<iflema> StrongOrder its per channel not global
<indus> MindVirus, meaning?
<Slart> memetic: usually you end up with something like 3 GB.
<jrib> MindVirus: what is actually happening?
<memetic> So cat /proc/meminfo and free -m report 2.7GB, and the other 1.3 is used for other stuff?
<memetic> Oh.
<memetic> Ok
<memetic> Weeell.
<FloodBot1> memetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> memetic: but it differs depending on what hardware you have installed
<memetic> If I reinstall, will I keep my data if I don't reformat?
<MindVirus> jrib, indus: Looks like the server was just down. The key it said was "NO DATA".
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<MindVirus> But it's fine now.
<Slart> memetic: it's not used, but not addressable
<indus> MindVirus, ya ok then
<Cazou> hey, in ubutnu, in terminals, the histor seems to keep commands only once, at least when you press the up arrow, the same commad isn't shown multiple times
<StrongOrder> iflema, makes sense, I was looking for it in channel prefs
<MindVirus> I misinterpreted the error message so I did make a mistake. :P
<Cazou> It's not the case in other distros
<Cazou> how deos that work ?
<indus> MindVirus, the key servers have been unusually busy last months
<indus> MindVirus, sometimes it wont even connect
<MindVirus> indus: Which is what just happened, actually.
<memetic> I mean, if I reinstall but don't reformat, will I keep /var/www, /home and /root intact?
<n00p> memetic: I made the same mistake a while back. upgrading to 64-bit decreased my boot time from 11sec to 9sec.
<llutz> Cazou: echo $HISTCONTROL
<indus> MindVirus, yes its been like this for a long long time, wonder who we should report this to
<MindVirus> Probably Canonical. But I'm sure they know.
<llutz> Cazou: man bash , see HISTCONTROL options
<buffman> Cazou, not sure how but I think it's a handy feature in ubuntu
<memetic> Here's the other big one, I use vmware.  I understand I'd have to recompile, etc, but do you know if vmware server works OK on Ubuntu-AMD64?
<Slart> memetic: I would suggest you backup your data.. I think it will still be there after a reinstall.. but I'm not sure and things might go wrong on the way.. backups are good
<n00p> memetic: I'm not sure if you can reinstall Ubuntu without erasing the drive. You might be able to shrink your current partition, and install onto another partition.
<MindVirus> My next question: Is there a safe way to kill another apt process?
<memetic> Slart: I certainly will!
<memetic> Hmm.
<memetic> Yeah, I need to make sure I keep my /var/lib/Virtual Machines or whatever in tact.  Heh.
<n00p> Slart's suggestion sounds nice nonetheless
<spekko> can someone help me please. i wana dual boot my windows 7 and linux. i see windows 7 in the grub boot menu but when i select it, it does nothing
<memetic> And AMd64 ought to work on my dual xeon?
<n00p> I had a RAIDz go bust on me, took ages to recover the data. Not pleasant stuff when drive stuff like that happens.
<memetic> I guess I'll download the installer and give it a try.
<Slart> memetic: hmm.. xeon.. try the live cd first.. not sure if you want AMD64 or X86_64
<n00p> memetic: which is the modem of your dual xeon?
<emghazal> IDLE for Python 3.1 crashes when I press ctrl-space (for auto-complete) with this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369506/ , but IDLE for 2.6 works fine. Any idea why?
<n00p> ie CPU model
<MindVirus> What the hell? I have a process now on two computers that are saying the exact same thing: E: Unable to lock the download directory
<n00p> Slart: is there an X86_64?
<memetic> n00p: 26
<MindVirus> That's when running apt-get dist-upgrade (I never run standard upgrade)l
<obiwan_> guys quick question
<MindVirus> *upgrade).
<memetic> Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5504 @ 2.00GHz
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Slart> n00p: I think there is.. if you check the torrents and alternative stuff on the download page
<deracles> MindVirus : are you logged as root ?
<obiwan_> were are source programs installed in ubuntu, /usr or /usr/local ?
<spekko> can someone help me please. i wana dual boot my windows 7 and linux. i see windows 7 in the grub boot menu but when i select it, it does nothing
<MindVirus> deracles: Never, but the other apt process is running as root.
<Keller> is there a single-player linux FPS?
<n00p> I'm sure there's itanium 64 and AMD64. AMD64 is what you'd run on an x86-64. I'm sure of this because I couldn't find an x86 64 dist
<indus> Keller, quake 4
<_skywalker> obiwan_, you mean programs you compile yourself ?
<indus> Keller, doom 3
<indus> Keller, and all the original quakes
<obiwan_> spekko: try grub-install /dev/yourdevice just in case something's messed.
<deracles> you have to wait the end of the other apt process
<memetic> Where is the AMD64 download?
<Keller> indus, thanks a lot, will try it
<Duskin> Every id engine game has a linux binary
<memetic> Oh, nevermind, I got it.
<MindVirus> deracles: It is the same error message on two machines which makes me believe this is not going to be quick.
<Duskin> Also games made by epic
<indus> Keller, havent heard of quake ?
<obiwan_> yeah _skywalker i'm tryin to install usbdemux which isn't in ubuntu repos, so i downloaded it. i'm not too experienced in compiling
<shane2peru> when I bootup my computer, sometimes it locks up and never gets to the log in screen, where would I start checking for info?
<Duskin> Keller: look for unreal games also
<Slart> n00p: hmm.. no.. didn't find a x86-64 version.. but I'm pretty sure I've seen one in the past
<_skywalker> obiwan_, have you tried finding them with the locate command yet ?
<indus> Keller, yes also unreal tournament older ones , new one still doesnt come with linux version
<Riverthief> Sup
<n00p> memetic: wait a second
<Keller> indus, i have, but i thought there's only quake 4 for linux=)
<iflema> spekko go back into ubuntu and in a terminal type sudo update-grub2 then reboot and try selecting win7 again
<iceroot> Duskin: ut 3 is not running with linux, also new id-games will not run with linux as well
<indus> Keller, and try 'prey'
<memetic> Slart, n00p, thank you for your help.  I'll create my rsync'd backups to my other systems and upgrade this puppy.
<deracles> an apt process is running on the two machines ?
<obiwan_> _skywalker: but locate is for local files
<indus> Keller, i play quake 4 multi allways
<memetic> n00p, eh?  I shouldn't download ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso?
<Slart> memetic: good luck
<obiwan_> _skywalker: i didn an apt-cache search program and couldn't find it
<Riverthief> In Ubuntu 9.10, what is the name of the program that manages network connections? Like, the one that puts the little "Signal" thing in the taskbar?
<_skywalker> obiwan_, yes this is true, it will find any file on your filesystem
<Duskin> Keller: you can also try quake live
<bastid_raZor> Riverthief: nm-applet
<indus> Riverthief, network connections
<obiwan_> _skywalker: i know where the file is, i just want to know where to compile the source i got
<Keller> Duskin, what's it?
<_skywalker> obiwan_, that is because apt-cache search does not involve self compiled programs
<indus> Riverthief, under menu>system>prefs
<Riverthief> What is the command to start it?
<indus> Riverthief, nm-applet
<manumar> hi! How can I create an user and asign to it a folder?
<Duskin> Keller: it runs as a browser plugin. Quakelive.com
<TonyRockz> Hello
<nastas> does anyone managed to make laptop TI card reader to work?
<Riverthief> I installed wicd (For openbox), and now it won't run and I can't connect to the internet
<TonyRockz> im on Linux :D
<n00p> ok yes memetic, I'm sure amd64 will work, but try the livecd too
<Riverthief> I tried nm-applet
<Riverthief> won't work
<indus> Duskin, Keller thats multiplayer
<Keller> Duskin, wow, interesting
<obiwan_> _skywalker: sure, that's why i'm trying to compile it, cause it isn't in repos, so i'm wondering if should i make install it at /usr or /usr/local
<indus> Riverthief, why wont wokr?
<_skywalker> obiwan_, mmm i think you're askign a different question here. is it really this : how do i find the dependancies of a program im compiling by binary name ?
<Dr_Willis> manumar:   You can make a new user with the gui tools or the 'adduser' command.. No idwa what you mean by assign it to a folder.
<Duskin> Tonyrockz: congrats
<Riverthief> No idea :S
<indus> Riverthief, see the warning properly
<n00p> the reason I'm sure it'll work is because the xeon 5500 appears to be based on core i7 which is x86-64.
<indus> Keller, do you play quake 4 online? try it, its great
<_skywalker> obiwan_, have you checked on ubuntu forums about the software (maybe someone already tried and documented something like this )
<Keller> indus, I don't like quake 4
<obiwan_> _skywalker: hmm maybe , what i want to know is, self compiled programs should be installed at /usr or /usr/local , but maybe that question is under the one you said
<indus> Keller, why?
<Duskin> Keller: there are more fps games you can run also
<MindVirus> Any way to change the automatic updating time in Ubuntu?
<Riverthief> Oh, the warning said something about network-manager-gnome, than something about installing another package
<indus> Keller, check out 'prey' also, recently released linux client
<emghazal> I'm having a problem with IDLE for Python 3.1, it crashes when I press ctrl-space. Can anyone else reproduce the problem?
<Duskin> Keller: I used to play counterstrike source on wine back on 8.04 and it ran perfectly
<_skywalker> obiwan_, no you're right my assumption of your question was not right... and to add more to your confusion i have heard of people saying /var/opt is a place to install self compiled programs (but why?)
<spekko> just tried that iflema still cant boot to win 7
<indus> _skywalker, i would say /opt
<obiwan_> _skywalker: nope i didn't, but this isn't a question about the software, it's a generic question. whenever you download a tarball to install a program, where do you install it? /usr or /usr/local?
<Keller> indus, i dunno why, but i like old-style games more
<_skywalker> obiwan_, in any case, any time i configure, make , make install, i just let it go where it wants
<indus> Keller, ok try the old quake then :)
<obiwan_> yeah _skywalker i forgot about opt
<FunkyWeasel> Good afternoon.  I'm having a recurring problem with sound getting stuck in a loop when either using a music app (Amarok) or watching flash vids on Firefox.  This will be the 3rd time I've needed to reboot this week, so it's getting a bit tedious.  I'm using Ibix, sound device: nVidia MCP61 HDA
<obiwan_> _skywalker: actually it's supposed to be installed there
<_skywalker> obiwan_, i think there is a good reason for it but i can't remember why
<indus> google earth always goes into /opt
<obiwan_> _skywalker: but everybody installs it at /usr or /usr/local but i'm not sure where, some distros use /usr and others use /usr/local
<iflema> MindVirus System / Administration / Software Sources      updates tab
<Owner> How can I "place" a Live system (from a cutomized bootable CD/iso) onto a hdd to boot in non-persistent mode? Ideally, the filesystem would reside in ram, using the hdd as /boot and /swap. I can't find anything on how to do this this!
<MindVirus> iflema: I want to change the time of the Daily updating setting.
 * _skywalker gets tired of the force
 * _skywalker airtonix
<airtonix> :0
<jrib> /usr is package manager land.  package manager does not touch /usr/local and /opt, that's why stuff you compile goes there
<FunkyWeasel> Can anyone help, apart from upgrade to Jaunty (can't atm, it's a webdev box that I want to keep same release as production)?  I seriously can't believe I need to be rebooting so often to solve sound issues!
<iflema> MindVirus as in set the hour...
<bartmon> Hi! I'm having issues with Firestarter dropping all packets to Link Local adresses. Any ideas (wheret o get help)?
<MindVirus> iflema: Yes.
<airtonix> obiwan_, there you go... /opt (wouldn't hurt to also see if anyone on ubuntuforums also mentions the software you are compiling)
<FunkyWeasel> Should I *not* use pulseaudio on ibex?
<spekko> i have a problem. i can see windows 7 in my grub boot menu but i cant boot to it. what can i do?
<ouyes> spekko,  open a terminal run sudo update-grub
<iflema> MindVirus no idea.... one can do it manually when ever one wants = in a terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MindVirus> iflema: I know.
<spekko> :ouyes i just tried that. iflema told me to do it but it wtill wont work
 * iflema :)
<spekko> still*
<ouyes> spekko, ok what version of ubuntu are you running?
<spekko> 9.10
<spekko> im brand new to ubuntu :<
<FunkyWeasel> No one can help with repeated audio issues?
<MindVirus> I have two computers. One is running Firefox, Thunderbird, PulseAudio, Transmission daemon, and a composited GNOME, while this one is running nothing save for Pidgin, Dropbox daemon, and the same composited GNOME. The first one is running at ~300MB memory usage. The other one is running at minimum 500MB. Why?
<ouyes> spekko, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: "repeated audio issues" is vague, try being more specific
<FunkyWeasel> jrib:  I'm having a recurring problem with sound getting stuck in a loop when either using a music app (Amarok) or watching flash vids on Firefox.  This will be the 3rd time I've needed to reboot this week, so it's getting a bit tedious.  I'm using Ibix, sound device: nVidia MCP61 HDA
<ouyes> spekko, can you see the windows 7 in the output?
<spekko> yes i can
<jrib> MindVirus: check with top?  also see: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Owner> spekko: provided that you're running grub2, you want to open what ouyes said like this: Alt+F2 "gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, i take it you didnt separate your home directory to a separate partition prior to install your first ubuntu ?
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: does it happen if you never use flash?
<spekko> how do i check the version of grub
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: Not unless the basic install does that, no.
<ouyes> Owner, what is wrong with the sudo ?
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, really good step that allows you to bypass the dodgy 'dist-upgrade' stuff that might very well be the cause of your sound issues
<Owner> spekko: ...and edit the entry for W7 there. what happens when you choose to boot W7?
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: It's a clean install.
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, its something you can do in the basic install
<Owner> ouyes: nothing... didn't see you said that...
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, you just mentioned that you upgraded to jaunty ?
<spekko> nothing happens . but when i tried the last time it went into ubuntu for some odd reason :<
<iflema> MindVirus write a script or a cron job
<spekko> what do i need to edit?
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: No.  I can't upgrade at the moment.
<oseas> hi
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, ok so you;re still on your initial isntall of ubuntu ?
<oseas> i need you help
<FunkyWeasel> jrib: I couldn't say, I work as a webdev, disabling flash would be a bit of a problem.
<spekko> owner: nothing happens . but when i tried the last time it went into ubuntu for some odd reason :<
<oseas> hey
<wvernon> CW
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: I don't usually work while I troubleshoot
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: Yup.
<Owner> spekko: chances are you rewrote the w7 bootloader with ubuntu's (grub). do you have your w7 cd at hand?
<ouyes> spekko, then i do not know what happened,
<spekko> yes i do
<FunkyWeasel> jrib: Currently on lunch break.  Problem is that it only happens every couple of days.
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, and how long have you been using this setup ? did the sound problems only start occuring recently ?
<obiwan_> airtonix: sry for late response, i'm right now doing osme investigation on this. brb when i got more info
<obiwan_> i'm sorry _skywalker left before i thanked him :(
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: They have increased over the last few weeks.
<Diverdude> In the GDB, when a code-list is required i can e.g. write list 56 to list the code around line 56. Is it instead possible to write something like list current_position, so that automatically lines around the current position are listed?
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, so you've only been using intrepid for a few weeks ?
<Owner> spekko: good... you should be able to fix this then... first of all, can you post the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ ?
<ouyes> Diverdude, you made a complicated statement.
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: No.  This install is, I think, 6 months old.  The problems increased from once a fortnight on average to twice a week, today having hit 3 times in a week for the first time.
<spekko> owner: sure
<ouyes> spekko, also the sudo fdisk -l output
<jrib> FunkyWeasel: usually flash is the culprit so that would be my first guess.  Otherwise, check dmesg when it happens and play with pulse
<sipior> Diverdude: doesn't "list" (with no arguments) do that already?
<airtonix> FunkyWeasel, have you investigated the possibility of 1) cleaning up temp files or 2) reinstalling pulseaudio or 3) removing pulsaudio ?
<Owner> How can I extract a Live system (from a cutomized bootable CD/iso) onto a hdd to boot in non-persistent mode? Ideally, the filesystem would reside in ram, using the hdd as /boot and /swap. I can't find anything on how to do this this!
<ukcuf> looking for a good  article about using irc
<ouyes> Owner, install it to the hdd, then boot from hdd ,
<ouyes> Owner, also you can use unetbootin to creat a hdd start up
<spekko> owner: done
<gout> got a ? about boot.ini file using grub4dos anyone:   in boot.ini file, i added c:/glrdr="Start Grub" at end.  is that cool to get c:/grub started in boot?  i'll type last line of file:  multi(0)disck(0)rdisck(0)......../fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn  c:\grldr="Start Grub"
<ouyes> spekko, where?
<gout> anyone, will that ^ work?
<Owner> ouyes: how do i make it non-persistent? good point about unetbootin... i forgot about that tool...
<Keller> why do i have 65(OMG) /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon processes  running?
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to use Kino to edit an MTS video file. After a long time it imported the file but now the video plays back much faster than the audio
<ouyes> Owner,  i do not no what is non-persistent
<setkeh> hey guys how can i run a program the wont close when i close my ssh session to my server ??
<Owner> spekko: you need to give us the link
<ikonia> gout: grub for dos is nothing to do with ubuntu and not supported here
<spekko> owner: oh lol sorry :P one sec
<Dr_Willis> Owner:  with grub2 - you could set up grub2 to boot the iso file from the hard drive.  Thasts one way.
<iflema> Owner grub2 can boot iso's
<spekko> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62dc9d23 is the one
<ouyes> spekko,  heim give us the URL of your pastebin
<JonathanEllis> !grub |gout
<ubottu> gout: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<spekko> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d31664f9a is the other one
<wvernon> a
<Owner> ouyes: so that it doesn't keep any changes to the environment at all. each reboot then reverts to my custom "live" system...
<gout> ikonia, where can i get help for grub4dos.  #grub channnel said off topic too
<Owner> Dr_Willis, iflema: sweeeet. exactly what i was hoping to hear! TY
<JonathanEllis> gout: Sorry I was hoping that would give the IRC channel for grub. It is #grub on freenode
<ikonia> gout: look on the website
<FunkyWeasel> jrib: Found odd kernal msg: "ppdev0: unregistered pardevice"
<ouyes> Owner, right, the tool unetbootin and usb start up create both can do this( you need a ISO file )
<gout> JonathanEllis, i am on #grub.  they said "go away."
<Owner> ouyes: ty
<ouyes> Owner, and a fat32 partition for extract files to
<setkeh> hey guys how can i run a program the wont close when i close my ssh session to my server ??
<iceroot> setkeh: screen
<jrib> !screen | setkeh
<ubottu> setkeh: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<BlitzHere> I'm new to ubuntu, or rather linux in general
<BlitzHere> I've chosen to switch to ubuntu and am trying to figure out which ubuntu version I should use
<jrib> BlitzHere: what do you want to use ubuntu for?
<spekko> owner: did those urls work?
<ouyes> spekko, just a moment
<wvernon> cx=Z]w~Fxl~Krx~Lwl~Muw!!
<JonathanEllis> gout: I just googled "grub4dos irc channel" but didn't find anything. You might need to post a message on a forum on the grub4dos website. Sorry I can't help but I know nothing about grub4dos
<wvernon> cw=Z]OUP[NuPg=jP.
<wvernon> cw=Z]QdN$P9NLPONtP~EbP'NRP8Nv
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  may as well stick with the normal ubuntu.
<wvernon> cw=Z]L)P&NWP8@C
<spekko> kk sure
<wvernon> cw=Z]?GP3NcP8NXPJNv
<FloodBot1> wvernon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wvernon> cw=Z]O`P8GZP3NXPUNcP>GL
<bazhang> wvernon, stop that
<BlitzHere> jrib: I should be using the system for some general office work (minor word processing, presentations and spreadsheets on openoffice), and a good amount of multimedia processing (music, movies, from the HDD, CD or DVD) and a good amount of gaming (primarily Linux native games plus some DOSBox games and a couple of the smaller Windows which are known to work on Wine)
<BlitzHere> Dr_Willis: reason?
<jrib> BlitzHere: just use ubuntu desktop, the default one
<wvernon> just testing whats the problem
<jrib> wvernon: don't test here
<sipior> wvernon: create your own channel and test there.
<wvernon> how?
<BlitzHere> jrib: does Xubuntu give better performance for games?
<JonathanEllis> gout: I have a little experience of grub but not grub4dos. What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  you hafe no reson not to really.
<BlitzHere> jrib: or rather any 3d app
<Owner> spekko, ouyes :i don't see an option to boot W7 in that menu... are you sure there is one, spekko?
<bazhang> ##wvernon test there
<jrib> BlitzHere: unlikely
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  for xubuntu. not really
<gout> JonathanEllis, kewl.  things are getting worse here.  i switched another computer to puppy and can't get firefox up.  how much is a used cd-rom or dvd/cd-rom so i can just use live CD to install xubuntu or puppy?
<wvernon> will look into...
<bazhang> gout, does your computer support usb boot
<setkeh>  cheer
<gout> not the labtop
<gout> bazhang, no
<ouyes> Owner, there is one at the bottom
<bazhang> gout, is there an OS on it now
<gout> bazhang, XP.  and i want that gone
<obiwan_> airtonix: ok, as i read opt is supposed to be for addded-on ubuntu packages, that is, external packages installed over ubuntu. and /usr/local is for ubuntu-related packages installed by the admin and to be used by local users. So, my package is ubuntu-like i'll put it in /usr/local. And btw, i couldn't find any info bout this page on the forums, and i'm trying to install on /usr/local because it won't compile (cmake gives error) when compl
<riktking> having problems with subsonic can anyone help?
<JonathanEllis> gout: You have a computer without a CD drive and you need to reinstall from CD? Is it a laptop? If your computer wont boot from usb (check the BIOS) then a USB CD drive will be useless for installing. I am in a similar position with a friends laptop and I am considering taking the hard drive out and putting it in another computer just to set up Ubuntu on it
<bazhang> gout, oh okay, otherwise I'd suggest a wubi install for the time being until you get the hardware you need
<spekko> owner: yes im sure i see windows 7 in my boot menu
<preetam> how to update grub boot loader after kernel upgrade i use the sudo update-grub but it is of no use
<ouyes> spekko, do you have a usb hdd pulung in ?
<spekko> no i dont. only have internals
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix: 1. No, will give that a try.  2. I will give that a go, 3. If I remove PA I go back to the equally flakey ALSA.
<spekko> owner: look at the bottom of that file, i see "menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) etc." is it not that?
<JonathanEllis> gout: You might find a network install might sort you out if the computer will boot from network. It is well documented I understand but I have never done it.
<TonyRockz> hello
<iflema> spekko pastebin the output from sudo fdisk -l
<BlitzHere> jrib: Dr_Willis: well.. the most important issue for me is performance, I don't care about the looks as long as it doesn't hamper ease-of-use. From what I've heard, Xubuntu's supposed to be lightweight and faster because of the Xfce window system. My system is P4 1.6 Ghz, 512 meg ram, 80 gig SATA 7200rpm hdd with Nvidia FX 5200 card. It's very close to the recommended specifications.. that's the only thing that's got me thinking
<ouyes> spekko, it seems you have two hdd one is 1000gb one is 320 gb??/
<spekko> yes
<gout> JonathanEllis, the laser burned out or crapped out in the laptop.  how much to replace it.  on web, i'm seeing $150+.  no way i'm paying that for this junk laptop.  and i've heard of directly connecting HDD to an IDE something or other.
<ouyes> BlitzHere, i am running xubuntu 9.10 it is good and beautiful
<gout> bazhang, waht is a wubi.  sounds easy
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  i dobut if it will matter. i say stick with ubuntu. Its trival to install xubuntu afterwards
<spekko> owner: both windows and linux is loaded on the 320gb on seperate partitions
<ouyes> BlitzHere, the performance is better than gnome, FAST
<bazhang> gout, it installs inside of windows  /msg ubottu wubi for more info
<ouyes> spekko,  are you sure you have only one hdd?
<spekko> ouyes, i have two.
<vegombrei> im trying to install win7 on hdd1 with ubuntu being on hdd0 .. i formatted that drive to ntfs and inserted the win7 dvd and booted .. windows gives an error saying it cant find system partition ... how do i fix this?
<gout> JonathanEllis, you mean setting up PXE, etc.  easy if you know what you are doing.  yes.  i did it and spent lots of time.  didn't work. surely simple error
<ouyes> spekko, the things is simple, now
<BlitzHere> ouyes: Suppose I disable all the fancies in GNOME... then? Cuz I'd go and do that anyways
<jrib> BlitzHere: intsall both and compare (you can just install xubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu and choose your environment at the login screen)
<spekko> ouyes, hmmm?
<bazhang> BlitzHere, is this karmic we are talking about? lubuntu-desktop is another very lightweight option then lxde
<FunkyWeasel> airtonix jrib: Appreciate the help, good points made chaps.  Unfortunately as this is a work machine my opportunity to investigate these non-critical problems is limited at the moment - I need to reboot and get back to work.  Thanks again though, and have an awesome one :)
<ouyes> BlitzHere,  i think it is the best way to make a fresh installation of xubuntu
<ouyes> spekko,  wait a moment body,
<spekko> sure
<Owner> spekko, ouyes: sorry, have too much going on here... i'm back now.. SPEKKO: Alt+F2, gnome-terminal <enter>, "sudo fdisk -l" output -> pastebin
<ouyes> Spec, is win7 installed in the first partition of your 320GB hdd?
<JonathanEllis> gout: You can get an adaptor cable on Ebay for not much money that will allow you to connect a mini-IDE (laptop) hard disk to a desktops motherboard. Then you can just use the CD drive on the desktop machine to install linux with a livecd
<spekko> Owner: link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62dc9d23
<BlitzHere> jrib: That's something I've considered...but point to note is that I've got an ugly connection and can't go about downloading multiple large files
<ouyes> Owner, already http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62dc9d23 here take a look
<BlitzHere> bazhang: yes karmic
<spekko> ouyes: no its not. its installed on the 3rd if im not mistaken
<BlitzHere> bazhang: I'm trying to figure out which one to use... mind you that I'm new to linux in general
<spekko> ouyes: ye on sdb3 is the OS and on sdb6 is the home dir
<bazhang> BlitzHere, best way is test out as has been said previously then decide
<Owner> spekko, ouyes: sorry.. missed that... just a sec
<Dr_Willis> Owner:  use ubuntu  and install other de's
<gout> desktop is no problem.  i go back and forth between three distros.
<Dr_Willis> oops thas for BlitzHere
<emghazal> I have a problem with IDLE 3. It crashes when I press ctrl-space. Can anyone else reproduce the problem?
<spekko> ouyes, Owner: and my windows 7 is on sdb2
<ouyes> spekko, i mean where is win7 installed,
<gout> bazhang, wubi ubuntu?  that is virtual.  what good would that do me?
<ouyes> spekko, are you sure? cd  /media
<dasen> Has anyone here successfully ran google earth on ubuntu 64?
<ouyes> spekko, then ls
<ouyes> spekko, wait , no need
<spekko> ouyes, yes im sure windows 7 is on the sdb2. the 200gb partition
<Oyoz> from which where can i
<ouyes> spekko, are you sure win7 is installed on sdb2?
<vegombrei> im trying to install win7 on hdd1 with ubuntu being on hdd0 .. i formatted that drive to ntfs and inserted the win7 dvd and booted .. windows gives an error saying it cant find system partition ... how do i fix this?
<spekko> ouyes, yes im sure
<Oyoz> from where can i download cisco packet tracer
<Oyoz> ??
<BlitzHere> bazhang: Dr_Willis: jrib: I've got limits on my downloads...but I'm assuming downloading ubuntu and then installing Xfce shouldn't take up that much bandwidth...thanks for your help. Hopefully next time I log on will be from some version of Ubuntu...
<ouyes> spekko,  ok now , the problem will be solved , i need you to edit the grub.cfg file
<spekko> ouyes, Owner: i created the partitions and installed ubuntu after windows 7
<spekko> ouyes: ok let me know what to do :)
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  ubuntu iso = 700mb xubuntu desktop proberluy another 200mb if that...
<ouyes> spekko, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gout> JonathanEllis, does the old machine you're working on have a floppy?  mine does, i just don't have the **** 1.44MB floppy disk.  boot floppy to make the usb drive boot.  i'll do it today if a dvd-cd-rom drive is too expensive
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  i dont see much point in using xubuntu if your pc can handle ubuntu and gnome
<ouyes> spekko, change set root=(hd1,1)  to set root=(hd1,2) then save and reboot
<VectorX> hello i installed a intel matrix raid 0 on my system and started ubuntu, but doesnt look like its working, i can see the individual drives in the disk manager, how can i fix the issue
<gout> i''ll be back.  i need to get out of puppy.  lots of glitches.  see you in five
<rek> Dr_Willis: where can i find the bin of the program opening deb files?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  you mean 'gdebi' ?
<spekko> ouyes, i get an error. i cant save it
<Dr_Willis> rek:  try which gdebi if you are trying to fix the gui .deb assoication
<rek> Dr_Willis: mabe , i used ubuntu.... but i don't remember the name
<iflema> vegombrei winblows must go first or a at least a small winblows native partition upfront.
<spekko> ouyes: "You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<rek> Dr_Willis: mythbuntu is quite strange..... so i have ti search gdebi in bin?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  if its even installed at all.
<Owner> spekko: the bootloader (grub2) configuration seems fine to me. it attempts to load the W7 bootloader (the chanloader option) when the W7 option is chosen from the menu and that could be your problem... I suppose booting from your W7 CD and writing the bootloader (on the right partition!) would be an option... used to be super easy with xp, as the ext (linux) filesystem wasn't supported and...
<Owner> ...therefore you couldn't rewrite the wrong partition easily. have never done it with W7 though... let's see what google has to say about that...
<Dr_Willis> rek:  try it from command line perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  'which command' shows the path to 'command' used
<rek> ?
<Dr_Willis> rek try -> 'which ls '
<vegombrei> iflema: whats winblows?
<spekko> owner: you lost me lol :(
<Dr_Willis> !info gdebi
<airtonix> vegombrei, a term used by the dis-enfranchised to describe their pervious love affair
<rek> Dr_Willis:  ok, gdebi is installed but where's the executable
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Dr_Willis> rek:  use the 'which' command... like ive been saying 4 times now. :)
<ouyes> spekko, wait  sorry mate
<rek> bin/ls
<Dr_Willis> rek 'which COMMANDYOUWANTTOFINDTHEPATHTO'
<BlitzHere> Dr_Willis: my PC should be able to handle it just fine.... I'v run the live CD of ubuntu 7.10 (I think), a long time back... but I like my PC is just over the recommended requirements - and I'd like it my PC is responsive under stress. performance and ease of use are more important than looks. I'd probably disable all the fancy frills on GNOME anyway
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  its not really going to be an issue. you are worrying about too much
<ouyes> spekko, make sure you use the sudo
<rek> /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk  Dr_Willis you're cool where did you learn all this stuff is there a manual or something out there?
<Dr_Willis> if you want ease of use use gnome.. performace will be good.. the docs will be for gnome, so go use 'ubuntu' with gnome.
<iflema> vegombrei winblows7 actually it appears one can dual boot with linux first now a days.... scratch that.
<Dr_Willis> rek:  manuals and guides.. :)
<gout> much better.  i can breath
<spekko> ouyes, i did use sudo
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to edit a video shot in MTS format. I imported it into Kino which seems to have generated a lower resolution DV copy of it but the video seems to play twice as fast as the audio. Any ideas?
<Owner> spekko: ... i got lost in the thread again... never mind, try what ouyes said first..
<rek> Dr_Willis: puppy rocks
<BlitzHere> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll prolly stick with ubuntu and switch if I find it slow in anyway
<Oyoz> is it possible to change from GNOME to KDE desktop?
<rek> Dr_Willis: i'm not able to use manuals quit often
<DJones> !purekde | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<pwnedulongtime> how do I set the default kernel in grub?
<Owner> ouyes: a read-only filesystem? idgi..
<bazhang> Oyoz, sure just install kubuntu-desktop
<spekko> ouyes, Owner: tried opening it again, with sudo. still cant save
<Dr_Willis> rek:  i use other terms to describe Puppy...  I dont use it any more.
<JonathanEllis> gout: You asked if the old machine I am using has a floppy drive. No. And it has stupid triangular screws on the case as well so I will have to buy a triangular screwdriver
<Owner> spekko: you're not booting off a cd in your drive, are you?
<Dr_Willis> rek:  there are man pages online  in html format. :)
<spekko> owner: no im not
<Owner> spekko: sorry... had to ask... try Alt+F2, "gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  anti-tamper screws on the case. thats creepy
<rek> Dr_Willis: i don't understand them sometimes... however it worked
<JonathanEllis> gout: Whether your machine will boot from USB or not depends entirely on your BIOS. If that is not an option in the BIOS then dont bother wasting your time and money on a USB CD drive or trying to boot from a memory stick cos it wont work.
<spekko> Owner, ouyes: same problem cant save :(
<JonathanEllis> gout: What brand of laptop is it? I bought an original CD drive for mine for about £10 on Ebay
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Yes its a Sony (sorry I mean Silly) Vaio and I hate it. But it belongs to a friend and I said I would see if I could do anything.
<rek> Dr_Willis: i don't see my media in thunar.... why ? when i was looking for the bins i saw them
<ouyes> spekko, you use ubuntu (gnome or xfce)?
<gout> JonathanEllis: you asked about video.  i'm stuck on not being able to use Sony Software exclusively written for M$.  i used kino though and later switched to something else.  i remember the speed issue.  i'll try remember what i did
<Dr_Willis> rek:  I dont use thunar. i hate it as a file manager.. I dont even know if xubuntu auto mounts media or not
<spekko> ubuntu (i think :o)
<rek> Dr_Willis: do u like nautilus? why do you hate it
<Dr_Willis> rek:  thunar has no features i need.
<rek> i have to do mkdir mount
<Dr_Willis> if i want a light file manager - i use rox-filer or mc
<gout> rek: i was using puppy.  love the speed, but it has lots of kinks.  or differences i've not seen before.
<xhhj> mc is everything you need
<theadmin> mc rulez yeah
<rek> gout:  kinks? i know kink is something sexy however lol
<rek> gout yes it's fast
<gout> JonathanEllis: it is a Dell inspiron 2600. what is conversion of pounds to $?
<xhhj> why don't you guys try lfs?
<spekko> Owner, ouyes: should i try saving the file to the desktop and from there try to copy it to the folder with sudo nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> You can set up ubuntu with jwm and rox filer.. .... if you want a puppy like desktop.
<theadmin> spekko: Don't sudo nautilus. Use gksu
<Dr_Willis> xhhj:  lfs dosent have much i need either. :) i did read its book/install docs once.. learned a few tricks..
<Owner> spekko: i have no idea what's happening there... try this: Applications->Accessories->Terminal, then type sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<spekko> theadmin: whats that?
<gout> JonathanEllis: i'll not buy on line.  i want this done today.  a used computer store is down the street.  opens in two hours.  either
<theadmin> spekko: GKSU is version of SuDo for graphical apps. "gksu nautilus"
<JonathanEllis> gout: Mine was a Dell Latitude. £10 = $15.72
<rek> hei Dr_Willis installed it... it like the one used by fluxbuntu 7.10
<Owner> spekko: you can edit the file and when you're finished, press Ctrl+X, then Y (for Yes, save changes) and hit Enter...
<damjanzg> I cant get into python channel. Sou I will ask here.  How to insert variable instead of <text> in this command out=commands.getoutput("dig +short txt text.wp.dg.cx") ?
<jrib> !register | damjanzg
<ubottu> damjanzg: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<spekko> theadmin: ah ill try if all else doesnt work
<ouyes> spekko, i do not think so
<kronoz> hi
<gout> rek: ex:  i start firefox and quit.  it won't start again b/c a session is running in background.  how do i get to background.  and the whole file system is different
<theadmin> Hello, kronoz.
<jackdamiels> :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Owner> spekko: did you try nano?
<kronoz> when a command is listed as foo(n), what does the n represent? e.g. ls(1)
<JonathanEllis> gout: Then I guess you might have to pay a bit more for a CD drive. They are cheap as chips on Ebay but only if you can wait. In that case I suggest buying a mini-IDE adaptor cable so you can plug the hard disk into a desktop machine and set it up that way. Make sure you connect it to the first IDE channel on the desktop machine so that all the hard drive mappings are as they will be on the laptop. Alternatively, put the HD into another laptop that d
<david> hi everybody
<theadmin> jackdamiels: Register first. "/msg nickserv help register" for more info
<gout> JonathanEllis: kewl.
<spekko> Owner, ouyes: kk it saved :) gona reboot now. thanx alot guys :))
<rek> gout b/c ?
<DJones> jackdamiels: The channel you're trying to join is restricted to user who've registered their nickname with freenode, you'll need to do that first before you can connect to the channel
<Owner> spekko: hope you can boot now... haha, just kidding...
<theadmin> Owner, spekko left
<Owner> ouyes, theadmin: i'm off too then...
<kronoz> can anyone help moi?
<theadmin> kronoz: Moi? What is that?
<Oyoz> how can i update wine?
<Owner> Dr_Willis, iflema: Thanks for your help, have a good one!
<theadmin> Oyoz: Use their PPA.
<JonathanEllis> !ask | kronoz
<ubottu> kronoz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Oyoz> what is that?
<gout> JonathanEllis: honestly, that is too complicated for me.  i dont' mix well with electricity or computer tech stuff.  if i saw it done, maybe.  but reading about and pictures and by end of today, very hazardous
<gout> :)
<Oyoz> kind of confused here
<bnovc> a guy in my office is trying to install ubuntu but whenever he hits "install ubuntu" it prompts him for a username/password... I'm pretty sure he doesn't have it installed anywhere already. he has 2 partitions, one with windows 7 and a blank one with no filesystem
<theadmin> Oyoz: For more info: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<kronoz> when a command is listed as foo(n), what does the n represent? e.g. ls(1)
<JonathanEllis> gout: Its really easy. I can talk you through it. Do you have another laptop available?
<gout> i sooo can not wait to get windoze off the laptop
<kronoz> sorry, I didn't want to ask twice :)
<kronoz> and sound rude...
<theadmin> kronoz: That didn't sound rude
<diago> I would like to setup an IM server for our office. What app will allow me to do this?
<gout> i'm on a desktop that is now running ubuntu/mint.  the laptop to be converted is only laptop
<JonathanEllis> kronoz: If you have already asked, just wait a while. If nobody knows, ask again later
<kronoz> ok cool.
<JonathanEllis> gout: You only have the two computers? So you would not be able to access IRC while using the desktop to sort it?
<rek> i tried nimblex
<JonathanEllis> gout: Can I private message you to help further?
<gout> JonathanEllis: that is what i've been doing
<gout> other window JonathanEllis
<archboxman> how to private msg someone using irssi
<aurilliance> I just installed the guesadditions for a ubuntu guest in VirtualBox, but I still can't copy and paste between host+guest :(
<DJones> archboxman: Type /msg username Your message here
<theadmin> archboxman: Use "/msg name message" I believe
<aurilliance> anny suggestions/
<aurilliance> *?
<archboxman> I was thinking more like /private message here
<theadmin> aurilliance: Have you followed the instructions (provided in VirtualBox help guide), or did you do it manually?
<kevin__> Helo
<kevin__> Hello
<theadmin> kevin__: Uh, no point in saying Hello twice. Hi.
<neonix> :)
<iflema> aurilliance in the settings for the particular vm under general, advanced tab, set shared clipboard to Bidirectional
<kevin__> Is the update for the kernel to 2.6.31-19-generic officially supported for Karmic?
<aurilliance> theadmin, iflema already done it :P
<aurilliance> theadmin, yeah, I followed the help
<danub> anyone know of a neotrace like application for linux?
<danub> a graphical traceroute basically
<theadmin> aurilliance: Yes, then you should have gotten the kernel module compiled by now, right?
<herman_> i'm having problems with network manager on ubuntu 9.10
<kinja-sheep> !info linux-image | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.19.32 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<herman_> i can't see my conections
<herman_> anyone can help?
<theadmin> danub: Visit en.dnstools.ch, there is an  online app for that there
<kevin__> ah kinja: so it's only optional it's not officially supported
<danub> theadmin: not looking for an online app. im scripting something
<theadmin> danub: Oh. I see. Sorry, no then
<AdvoWork> if im running a cronjob like: 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55 * * * * /usr/bin/php -c /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  /var/www/file.php >> file.log  how can i say, do that, but only if that cronjob isnt already running?
<JediMaster> can anyone verify that the linux-image-virtual package will install a xen domU compatible kernel?
<spekko> ouyes, Owner: you guys still here? :<
<VectorX> hello, how can i install intel matrix raid support on 9.10 ?
<pw-toxic__> hi
<pw-toxic__> i really need a GUI for my ubuntu router for port forwarding
<pw-toxic__> webmin cant be used ;(
<amoody> Hi, how can i install skype on ubuntu karmic? I've enabled the medibuntu repository but can't find skype in synaptic. Pls help
<bastid_raZor> !ebox | pw-toxic__
<ubottu> pw-toxic__: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<scunizi> pw-toxic__: ebox
<pw-toxic__> thanks
<gannordean> hello all
<gannordean> Is there some one how can help me?
<scunizi> !ask | gannordean
<ubottu> gannordean: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aurilliance> theadmin, hehe, it didn't compile cus it was missing the kernel headers
<aurilliance> :/
<aurilliance> trying again atm
<gannordean> I'lll
<gannordean> Recently I've get an new vesion of xubuntu
<gannordean> You hear me!
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scunizi> where's the question gannordean ??
<gannordean> Sorry but You can be patient
<donaldo> alsa 1.0.22.1 no sound card intel, any idea?
<ouyes> spekko, how are the things going
<macman_> what distro has libdvdread4 + filestat
<gannordean> I have a problem with my screen
<raven_> have an ASUS EEPC 1005HA - how to install/enable the internal microphone?
<en1gma> hi all i have a ps3 that is hooked up to a SDTV and i was wondering what distro is good for the ps3
<Dr_Willis> !ps3 | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<en1gma> i think i need the text installer alternate dvd but im not sure
<gannordean> The screen is out of the resolution
<en1gma> thanks
<renegaid> I see ubuntu 10.4 in the works. why don't they upgrade the desktop
<gannordean> yah it's a problem of resolution
<en1gma> dont i need to do a text installer method then
<ouyes> spekko, hei how are the things going
<donaldo> alsa 1.0.22.1 , does not recognize my intel ALC268 sound card, any ideas?
<aurilliance> theadmin, got it - thanks :)
<aurilliance> I've got ubuntu 8.10 32bit running and I want to update to 9.x, but every time I run the update manager, it says I'm up to date...?
<gannordean> help me
<gannordean> help me
<ouyes> aurilliance,  it is simple
<scunizi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aurilliance> ouyes, do tell ;)
<gannordean> my screen overflow the resolution
<spekko> ouyes, i was freaking out lol. when i booted i got an error, something of invalid hard disk. something like that.
<ouyes> aurilliance,  i need you to do this, go to system>admi>software source
<ouyes> spekko, oh, you must mistake the win7 partition,
<aurilliance> yep :P
<aurilliance> ouyes, ^
<neonix> gannordean - you mean the screen is smaller or bigger than the desktop
<BluesKaj> aurilliance, use the command line , sudo do-release-upgrade
<DJones> gannordean: I'm not going to be able to help with a resolution problem, but to give other a bit more information, can you tell the channel what graphics card you have and what resolution you're having to use and what resolution you're trying to get to
<ouyes> spekko, see if the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file are changed
<spekko> ouyes, hmm?
<aurilliance> ouyes, thanks, but bash says "No new release found"
<ouyes> aurilliance, move to update option
<meowbuntu> how many primary partitions can i have on any one hdd
<spekko> ouyes, i changed it back to normal so i coud boot again. i booted from the ubuntu cd to change it
<bastid_raZor> meowbuntu: 4 afaik
<DJones> meowbuntu: You can 4 primary partitions
<scunizi> meowbuntu: 4.. if you need more make the 4th an extended partition
<ouyes> aurilliance,  there is a release upgrade chose normal release, then go to update manager
<aurilliance> got it :)
<meowbuntu> thanks
<aurilliance> thanks ouyes, appreciate it
<ouyes> spekko, oh mate,
<ouyes> spekko,  why not telling us that you are using a live cd
<ouyes> aurilliance,  let me know if it works ok?
<spekko> ouyes, i wasnt . i just used it to fix my cfg file now
<aurilliance> ouyes, will do, it's thinking about it
<ouyes> spekko, boot from your internal hdd to ubuntu make the change
<spekko> thats what i did when you told me to do it
<aurilliance> ouyes, it's working ;)
<ouyes> aurilliance, but wait a moment
<spekko> ouyes, but then when i booted again i got the error. THATS when i booted from the live cd to fix the cfg file
<ouyes> aurilliance, it will take you a long time to upgrade, you need to download a lot, so it is better to download the iso file and extract to you usb device, then make an installation from the usb
<BluesKaj> aurilliance, ouyes ,yes the sources.list needs updating
<yumte> why doesn't it still get solution for problem like these... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429497 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8778322#post8778322 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309279 http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00061.html
<aurilliance> ouyes, only 27 mins, I have fast internet :P
<ouyes> spekko, i can understand that you are in a hurry
<aurilliance> I have an the cd somewhere, but I couldn't find it
<ouyes> aurilliance, ah , then nothing matter
<spekko> ouyes, nah im not really. you can take your time :). aslong as i will get a solution later
<meowbuntu> i am trying to create an extended partition on a live usb can anyone understand this http://pastebin.com/dc9805
<ouyes> spekko, we will work it out
<spekko> ouyes, thanx alot :)
<ouyes> spekko,  so now what are you running? a live cd or you internal ubuntu ???
<spekko> ouyes, internal ubuntu. have been on internal everytime we chatted
<yumte> why doesn't it still get solution for problem like these... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429497 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8778322#post8778322 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309279 http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00061.html
<shadow33> Hallo zusammen, habe eine Frage zur Aktualisierungsverwaltung. Über 'Einstellungen...' kann ich ja einstellen, ob nur nachfragt wird, heruntergeladen wird oder auch direkt installiert wird und in welchen Abständen. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das Ding so einzustellen, dass es nicht mehr dauernd aufpopt?
<scunizi> meowbuntu: you just trying to make a persistant livd usb  that you can boot to?  or are you trying to put multiple OS's on one stick?
<Pici> !de | shadow33
<ubottu> shadow33: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ouyes> spekko, ok mate, again i need you to run this in a terminal, cd /media
<ouyes> spekko, ls -a
<meowbuntu> scunizi, just a persistant usb i am now trying to make an extended casper-rw (storage partition.
<shadow33> ubottu, i just habe seen i joined the false channel - sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ouyes> ouyes,  can you see your win7 partition? how much space does it have ?
<scunizi> meowbuntu: why not use the tool built into ubuntu?
<spekko> ouyes, this is what i get ".  ..  cdrom  cdrom0"
<meowbuntu> scunizi, that info saye edit something doesant say where the info is to edit
<yumte> why doesn't it still get solution for problem like these... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429497 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8778322#post8778322 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309279 http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00061.html
<meowbuntu> doseant = dosen't
<meowbuntu> !paste yum
<meowbuntu> !paste | yum
<ubottu> yum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<scunizi> meowbuntu: looks like old stuff. I remember reading about casper several years ago.. ubuntu has a built in program to create a live usb.. also see unetbootin as another method of doing it.
<spekko> ouyes, once i "mounted" my other drives i get this "16DC3326DC330013  BABC313DBC30F60B  cdrom  cdrom0  Tera"
<spekko> ouyes ".  ..  16DC3326DC330013  BABC313DBC30F60B  cdrom  cdrom0  Tera"*
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, you there bud?
<meowbuntu> schestowitz, it dies gut only allows 4 gigs max for storage
<meowbuntu> i need more so that tutoral is handy if i work out what to edit
<ouyes> ah,look through every one see its content and try to figure out which is win7 partition and how much space there run cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg, see
<yumte> ubottu:oh, i'm so sorry... i don't understand yet about it...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meowbuntu> Jimi_Neutral, /msg llutz <type message> he will get it
<fjordlord> hey i have a question how do I get this cool thing that looks like MAC OSX with the menu in the bottom of the screen?
<fjordlord> instead of this "standard" way
<ouyes> spekko, see if the win7 option was change by us.
<fjordlord> with bigger icons that roll
<daniel_> ola
<fjordlord> oi
<scunizi> fjordlord: two things to look up .. Awn & Ciro Dock
<scunizi> *cairo doc
<Jimi_Neutral> I have someone trying to remotely manage the mySql server but he is getting an error message "Host 'w-uk-*******.local'is not allowed to connect to this MySql server" How would i rectify this?
<daniel_> cmo tais????
<spekko> ouyes, what do you mean?. i changed "set root=(hd1,1)" back to normal again
<Pici> 1es | daniel_
<Pici> !es | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<macman_> anyone have a version of libdvdread4 that is from anoter source and possibly has filestat with it
<spekko> ouyes, /media/BABC313DBC30F60B that one is my windows 7 drive
<yumte> ubottu: how do i use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ..........?????????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ouyes> spekko, ah,look through every one see its content and try to figure out which is win7 partition and how much space there run cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg, see if we changed win7 option to ""set root=(hd1,2)"", you said the win7 was installed in the sdb2
<iflema> spekko look at the output from fdisk... sdb1 has a problem....
<scunizi> macman_: have you check the medibuntu repos?
<perlsyntax> I compile pcapy and how do i install it?
<Urda> Question: What exactly are these "generic linux" images that get downloaded as updates  now and then?
<perlsyntax> i try python setup
<fjordlord> scunizi, do i need to restart after installing awn?
<perlsyntax> no luck
<meowbuntu> fjordlord http://www.internetling.com/2008/08/18/4-linux-distros-which-look-like-mac-os-x/
<Digit0> Urda, kernel updates
<spekko> ouyes, the config file is normal "set root=(hd1,1)" as it was before we changed it. and the windows 7 drive is "/media/BABC313DBC30F60B"
<spekko> iflema: what does that problem mean?
<perlsyntax> ?
<scunizi> fjordlord: restarts aren't typically needed for anything but a kernel upgrade..
<epinky> perlsyntax: better ask on #python
<Urda> Digit0: How come they fill up GRUB2? that I have to go and clean them out through the package manager later?
<ouyes> spekko, i remember we changed it to "set root=(hd1,2)"?
<fjordlord> is Dreamlinux good?
<Urda> It used to be Aptitude took care of removing old updates, now I have two entries :s
<tyler_d> when I go System->Admistration->Hardware Drivers and select the recommended video driver, the download/install only gets 50% complete, then just hangs, brand-new 9.10 install.?? any help would be awesome.
<spekko> ouyes, yes we did. but then my grub didnt work. so i changed it back to normal using the live cd
<ikonia> fjordlord: that's offtopic for this channel
 * fjordlord hides
<iflema> spekko sdb1 is running into sdb2... its a windows thing....
<Digit0> Urda, they always leave the older kernel options in case the new kernel doesnt recognize some of your hardware or other problems
 * fjordlord in a cavern
<ikonia> fjordlord: please stop
<meowbuntu> fjordlord, also google this "ubuntu mac look and feel"
<Jimi_Neutral> how do i give a remote computer permission to connect to the mysql server
<Urda> Digit0 :s Really? It used to be after I got an update, booted up, the old one would be removed
<scunizi> tyler_d: do all your updates .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... *dist-upgrade will NOT upgrade to the next release*
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: you need to use mysql and "grant" to grant user@computer permissions to that database file
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: #mysql will be able to explain the syntax along with google
<meowbuntu> !topic | fjordlord
<ubottu> fjordlord: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
 * shaneonabike in search of some help with my ubuntu karmic setup
<spekko> iflema, what do u mean? sdb1 is a 100mb with the windows 7 launcher. but i think i accidentally selected that drive to put the linux boot loader on it
<Jimi_Neutral> ikonia, ty
<ouyes> spekko, ah, when you try to boot to win7 what is the error message??
<ikonia> spekko: ask then
 * shaneonabike specifically headphones and acer computers - ugg
<spekko> ouyes, there is no error, just nothing happens
<tyler_d> scunizi: its the latest version with all the updates already installed, upon fail I have to run sudo apt-get clean to try again....
<fjordlord> meowbuntu, and?
<meowbuntu> !channel | fjordlord
<fjordlord> !gay
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: along the lines of "grant all permissions on yourdatbase.* to 'dbuser'@'computer' ; flush privileges; that would give the user dbuser on the machine "computer" full access
<ouyes> spekko,  why there is a 100 mb partition what for?
<tyler_d> ouyes: prolly your swap space?
<meowbuntu> fjordlord, this is a ubuntu help chanel please ask ubuntu related questions
<scunizi> tyler_d: you can try sudo apt-get -f install to fix any missing dependancies in the system.. other than that I'll pass it along to someone who know's more
<spekko> ouyes, it was always there, my windows 7 loader is on it. and i put my linux boot loader on there too
<djmorgan> Help! I can't find my printer on a windows share using Ubuntu 9.10.
<ouyes> tyler_d, i do not quite follow you ?
<Urda> I mean Can I go ahead and clear out the header 17 now that 19 is running?
<spekko> ouyes, i think i shouldnt have put the grub loader on there
<tyler_d> scunizi: going to tias
<meowbuntu> !dreamlinux | fjordlord
<rmunn> meowbuntu, fjordlord got kicked, don't bother sending him triggers anymore
<epinky> djmorgan: open a terminal and type "smbtree"
<pablito> hola
<djmorgan> epinky: "smbtree not installed"
<epinky> !es | pablito
<ubottu> pablito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> hersoy: can you stop playing with your nickname please
<BasiumDeJudas> hello all
<candy> can anybody suggest me some good application to merge two mp3 songs??
<Dr_Willis> not installed... so .. install it :)
<BasiumDeJudas> how do i find what thems are installed?
<bbq^> anyone else getting random shit from coyo
<ikonia> bbq^: please control your language
<DEduc3d> candy: Audacity
<pablito> de que pais sois
<Dr_Willis> BasiumDeJudas:  look in the theme selection/appearances tool?
<erUSUL> candy: audacity ?
<shaneonabike> hey guys does anyone know how to fix sound issues in karmic?
<EDA> hi does anyoune know about kthread? or where is the dev thread???
<ouyes> spekko,  wait a moment, i just do not know why you make 100mb partition, but never mind ,so you have two internal hdd?
<meowbuntu> i am trying to create an extended partition on a live usb can you understand this http://pastebin.com/dc9805
<candy> erUSUL, DEduc3d, i ll try it
<tyler_d> scunizi: ok, so when I installed from a usb key, I had a kubuntu cd in the drive(unknowingly) and it was added to the repository, once removed it cause FAIL to ensue.... strange that it wouldn't handle that better though :( thank-you for your help :)
<BasiumDeJudas> thanks
<candy> erUSUL, DEduc3d, is it in synaptic manager??
<DEduc3d> shaneonabike: What kind of issues? I fixed some of mine.
<DEduc3d> candy: yes.
<erUSUL> candy: yes
<spekko> ouyes, the 100mb was there ever since i installed windows 7, i didnt make it myself. yes i have 2 internal hdds
<epinky> djmorgan: in Ubuntu "which smbtree"
<rafi> someone knows how to connect a webcam using ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<candy> DEduc3d, erUSUL, thanks..
<shaneonabike> DEduc3d: my speakers work great but when I plug in my earphones they stop working
<boourns> shaneonabike, whats the problem exactly?  i only had no sound in firefox when i upgraded to 9.10, which was fixed by deleting my firefox profile
<shaneonabike> DEduc3d: sound coming out
<Travis-42> Does anyone have any experience with the performance of booting Ubuntu off of a flash drive? Is it at least better than a LiveCD?
<liituri> hello, can anyone help me with ubuntu 10.04 with the problem no sounds
<DJones> !lucid | liituri
<ubottu> liituri: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<boourns> shaneonabike, have u tried a reboot?
<shaneonabike> DEduc3d: it worked after the first install (it's realtek drivers)
<DEduc3d> shaneonabike: Haven't heard of that problem before.
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ouyes> erUSUL, Myrtti , i waste a guy a lot of time to fix a seemed simply question, he can not boot into its win7 os , here is the pastbin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62dc9d23  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d31664f9a help me to help him or  here please
<boourns> that actually happened to me the other day... but it was a fluke thing, i rebooted and it worked fine, and hasn't happened since.  this is on a lenovo t500 with karmic
<coyo> bbq: who are you?
<DEduc3d> shaneonabike: With my motherboard, it detects when an audio jack is inserted. That may be where the problem is, the MB wants to change modes.
<liituri> ubottu: yes, i got it via update-manager -d
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coyo> and my client hasnt had problems like that
<liituri> ubottu: the lts version
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> liituri: -d is for development releases
<candy> whats the command to get repository update of any software before installing it??
<DEduc3d> shaneonabike: I'm using a PC and haven't tried headphones directly into the case. Hmmm.
<boourns> candy, sudo apt-get update
<actionParsnip> candy: sudo apt-get update'
<coyo> if you are having a problem with my client, bbq, i ask that you take it up with me in /query. please do not accuse me of things inchannel
<DEduc3d> candy: If you are using standard Ubuntu...
<candy> boourns, actionParsnip, thanks
<liituri> ikonia: hmm, i thought -d is for a distribution upgrade?
<shaneonabike> DEduc3d: i do think it is the MB...
<boourns> shaneonabike, i'm curious, what kind of pc u got?  like if its a laptop whats the make + model?
<ikonia> liituri: no, development releases
<shaneonabike> DEduc3d: i have had this problem in windows before but was able to restart adn it was fixed
<erUSUL> ouyes: where is the win 7 instalation in /dev/sdb1 or in sda1 ? sdb1 seems to get added to grub just fine. it does not work ?
<iflema> ouyes  do you have the win7 disk... it should recover itself... or can you access a recovery partition for windows? sort windows out the reinstall grub.
<shaneonabike> DEduc3d: i wonder if there is a way to just reset the MB so it's no confused
<DEduc3d> candy: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<candy> DEduc3d, means??
<shaneonabike> boourns: i have tried rebooting as well and no dice
<bhu> how to gprs using bluetooth
<DEduc3d> candy: Then just "Reload" and "Mark All Upgrades"
<hyperstream> if i hibernate does it save all my open documents etc as well (not to file but to how they are modified?) or do i want to suspend instead?
<EDA> is there a kernel dev thread??
<liituri> ikonia: dang, you're right. it still says it's the lts release
<candy> DEduc3d, ok thanks
<bbq^> coyo: please bugger off
<candy> DEduc3d, got it
<DEduc3d> candy: You can also do System > Administration > Update Manager
<ouyes> erUSUL, iflema  thanks but spekko  is the guy needs your help and in a hurry
<ignacio> k te xcuentas
<bhu> how to connect gprs using bluetooth?
<ouyes> spekko,  see the message erUSUL  and iflema  gave?
<shaneonabike> boourns: acer aspire 3680
<ignacio> kien eres??
<erUSUL> spekko: where is the win 7 instalation in /dev/sdb1 or in sda1 ? sdb1 seems to get added to grub just fine. it does not work ?
<actionParsnip> !gprs
<candy> DEduc3d, ok
<erUSUL> !es | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spekko> erUSUL, hi :) the win7 is installed in sdb2 and the win7 loader is in sdb1
<boourns> shaneonabike, it's a shot in the dark, but you may want to look in your BIOS settings, see if there's any settings related to the audio jack..
<shaneonabike> boourns: can't remember how to get the audio details what's the command in terminal?
<spekko> iflema, i have the win7 disk yes
<shaneonabike> BIOS
<shaneonabike> yipes
<shaneonabike> boourns: ok perhaps do a reset??
<DEduc3d> shaneonabike: Don't know. I'll try a quick search...
<ikonia> liituri: what do you actually want to do
<erUSUL> spekko: and the entry in grub fails to boot it? if so what is the error?
<shaneonabike> boourns: good point perhaps it's confused
<boourns> shaneonabike, sudo lspci and look for the sound device
<actionParsnip> bhu: http://www.ubuntux.org/bluetooth-in-ubuntu-gprs
<bhu> how to connect gprs using bluetooth?
<coyo> to all users that have recieved avatar replies, i apologize. it appears my client was misconfigured somehow. this has not occured on any other network i am currently connected to (of which there are more than 30)
<actionParsnip> bhu: there are tonnes of guides online
<ouyes> spekko, mate i am sorry but i think just run sudo update-grub will fix the problem, after that failed , i do not know what to do .
<spekko> erUSUL: there is no error, it just doesnt boot to windows. and the last time i tried booting from it it went to linus for some reason
<iflema> spekko  it should boot to a recovery mode... recover it, then reinstall grub...
<spekko> ouyes, no problem dude. thanx alot for all your effort i appreciate it :)
<actionParsnip> bhu: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_internet_access_gprs_edge_via_bluetooth_gsm_phone
<shaneonabike> boourns: DEduc3d: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<spekko> iflema, ok ill try that now then. thanx
<ujnyt987> /join # chinatown
<ujnyt987>  
<spekko> erUSUL, ill try what iflema said and ill be back if it doesnt work. thanx :)
<erUSUL> spekko: ok; good luck
<Yggdrasil> hello, simple question i keep setting a path to a folder in my ~ but when i reboot it disapears ?
<hyperstream> if i hibernate does it save all my open documents etc as well (not to file but to how they are modified?) or do i want to suspend instead?
<ikonia> Yggdrasil: setting a path where?
<boourns> shaneonabike, it could be a hardware issue on that laptop... check this out http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/hardware-problems/31389-no-sound-headphone-jack-realtek-hd-audio-device.html
<actionParsnip> Yggdrasil: set it in ~/.bashrc
<Yggdrasil> ~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools$
<Yggdrasil> i i was just doing export
<shaneonabike> boourns: hah i tried that too - and yeah it's a problem i think with the hardware - maybe but perhaps I'll check the bios and see if it works
<Yggdrasil> actionParsnip: just add export $PATH ~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools$
<Yggdrasil> - the second $
<ikonia> Yggdrasil: PATH=$PATH:~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools
<actionParsnip> Yggdrasil: no, you will need to add to path
<actionParsnip> Yggdrasil: export PATH=~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools:$PATH
<Yggdrasil> i added what ikonia had and that seems to work.
<bhu> actionParsnip: these guides seems to be old dated as old as 2006 is there any new guide using gui tools
<Yggdrasil> thanks guys
<actionParsnip> bhu: no idea, if they work then who cares
<boourns> shaneonabike, good luck... let me know if it is fixable from the bios, i'm curious.  i'll be here all day
<Guest3478> does anyone know something about the nmap-lua  problem?
<shaneonabike> boourns: cool thanks for you help :)
<boourns> np
<Sacho> nmap-lua problem?
<actionParsnip> Guest3478: there are 13 active bugs for nmap, which one
<frustrateduser> I've trouble adding a second client to bacula
<frustrateduser> Does anybody have good documentation to achieve this the proper way?
<frustrateduser> Can't seem to wrap my head around the official documentation..
<actionParsnip> frustrateduser: there is bat, Bacula Admin Tool
<actionParsnip> frustrateduser: http://www.bacula.org/en/?page=screenshot
<actionParsnip> frustrateduser: or bweb
<actionParsnip> !info bweb
<ubottu> Package bweb does not exist in karmic
<renegaid> is there a way to mae ubuntu looking as clean and crisp as windows. the windows and fonts imo lacks the definition I see in windows
<EDA>  hi
<EDA> <EDA> how do i correctli terminat a kthread??
<EDA> <EDA> im working with kthread_stop
<EDA> <EDA> ()
<EDA> <EDA> but it wont syncronize with the thread correctly
<EDA> <EDA> im using wait_event_interruptable in the thread function
<FloodBot1> EDA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindVirus> I have two desktops, both with 1GB ram. One is running Firefox and has 300MB used. The other is running Pidgin and has 550MB used. Why? How can I lower the memory usage on the second?
<frustrateduser> actionParsnip: thanks, but I want to understand it using the config files
<ikonia> MindVirus: open less windows, disable un-needed services
<djmorgan> I'm trying to add a network printer and don't have the "Windows Printer via SAMBA" option. I'm new to Linux and first time user with IRC, please be patient!
<ikonia> MindVirus: a lot of that ram will be file system cache that will be flushed when real ram is required
<MindVirus> ikonia: I am running all of my services on the 300MB box.
<MindVirus> The 300MB box's name is Grace and 500MB box's name is Oliver.
<actionParsnip> renegaid: install ubuntu-restricted-extras   will give nice fonts, make sure you have video card drivers installed/configured
<MindVirus> Grace is my server.
<MindVirus> Grace though runs a desktop.
<ikonia> MindVirus: I suspect it's mostly file system cache,  and I wouldn't worry
<renegaid> I installed those extras.
<MindVirus> ikonia: Oliver frequently runs very slowly.
<renegaid> it didn't do anything
<ikonia> MindVirus: is it swapping ?
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: firefox sucks at ram
<MindVirus> ikonia: It swaps all the time.
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: Funny you say that because Firefox is on Grace, the 300MB used system.
<ikonia> MindVirus: ok, looks like you are running out of ram, what's the big users on the desktop ?
<Guest3478> The nmap-lua bug 288358 with the missing http-module!
<MindVirus> ikonia: Pidgin, Rhythmbox, Chromium.
<MindVirus> ikonia: The problem isn't what I run.
<ikonia> MindVirus: oh, what is the problem ?
<MindVirus> The problem is what the system runs.
<actionParsnip> renegaid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=793178  may help
<ikonia> MindVirus: such as ?
<MindVirus> ikonia: I have no idea. My baseline memory usage is 500MB.
<MindVirus> Which is unreasonable.
<ikonia> MindVirus: look at tools like "top" to see what's eating the ram
<MindVirus> ikonia: I have.
<ikonia> MindVirus: what's eating the ram ?
<MindVirus> Mostly it's Xorg (but the Xorg memory usage is approximately equal between Grace and Oliver).
<erUSUL> MindVirus: file-cache; free ram == wasted ram
<MindVirus> ikonia: I think I know what the problem is.
<actionParsnip> Guest3478: its being raised and will be attended, you can contribute to its solving or wait til a new package is released to fix
<ikonia> MindVirus: oh?
<MindVirus> I run /tmp, /var/tmp in tmpfs.
<ikonia> MindVirus: tmpfs is ram
<MindVirus> I know.
<ikonia> that's bad on a 1GB box
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: do you use compiz?
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: Yes, on both boxes.
<MindVirus> Yes. Is there any better way to store /tmp and /var/tmp in a non-harddrive location?
<ikonia> MindVirus: I suspect you're bang on with the problem, those two file systems in tmpfs will eat your ram
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: i suggest you use a lighter WM to free up more ram
<ikonia> MindVirus: why don't you want them on a hard disk
<madch33z3> hey all. can someone help me with reverting my wireless drivers back to 9.04?
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: That is definitely not the problem, again. Grace runs Compiz too and uses 300MB.
<ikonia> actionParsnip: it's his tmpfs file systems, he's spotted it
<MindVirus> ikonia: I am running an SSD.
<actionParsnip> ikonia: ok cool :)
<ikonia> MindVirus: so why don't you want them on th disk ?
<MindVirus> ikonia: Relatively small amount of writes. /tmp is a filesystem that is constantly written to.
<ikonia> MindVirus: so ?
<MindVirus> ikonia: SSDs fail when the amount of writes reaches a certain threshold.
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: use ext2 and it will be a lot less
<ikonia> MindVirus: then you've chosen the wrong hardware, if that's your concern. put a disk on it
<ikonia> (as in a SATA disk for example)
<MindVirus> ikonia: The hardware will remain constant for the purposes of this problem.
<MindVirus> I need to solve this problem without changing hardware.
<ouyes> ikonia, you have a ssd? in what laptop? and is it fast and got well support in ubuntu ???
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: using journalised fs on SSD is not a great idea
<ikonia> MindVirus: then you need to either a.) buy more ram b.) buy a disk (sata) to store tmp
<candy> whats gnuplot??
<MindVirus> actionParsnip: I know.
<madch33z3> need help reverting my wireless drivers back to ubuntu 9.04 please
<ikonia> ouyes: I have an SSD in my desktop and it's fuly supported and fine
<MindVirus> ikonia: I repeat: no hardware modification.
<ikonia> MindVirus: then you can't fix it if you won't put the file systems on the disk
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: grab a 1Gb SD card and use that as /tmp etc
<spekko> iflema, hey are you still here? the windows startup repair cant repair it :(
<MindVirus> actionParsnip, ikonia: my / is ext2.
<ikonia> MindVirus: wise choice, but won't change anything
<liituri> tried #ubuntu+1 but no-one's answering, i think this might be a problem that can be solved here
<MindVirus> ikonia: You run an SSD right?
<spekko> erUSUL, hi i tried repairing the windows startup by booting from my windows cd but no luck.
<ikonia> MindVirus: I do
<MindVirus> ikonia: Is your /tmp on it?
<erUSUL> spekko: :/
<madch33z3> spekko, what os are you running?
<liituri> and the problem is no sound on ubuntu
<ikonia> MindVirus: yes
<iflema> spekko try a super grub disk
<ikonia> MindVirus: one box has /tmp on the SSD, the other has /tpm on a lare disk volume so the SSD is clear (I run two )
<jesseanger> enable backport repositories
<jesseanger> in ubuntu
<iflema> spekko see if itll boot
<MindVirus> ikonia: If I am to remove the /tmp and /var/tmp lines in fstab, would the computer be safe to run right now, or would you recommend a reboot?
<spekko> madch33z3, linux,  but i cant seem to boot my windows 7
<ikonia> MindVirus: if you remove the lines in fstab it won't make a different until it's rebooted
<candy> anybody GNUplot, what does that meann??
<madch33z3> spekko, grub doesnt give you a choice?
<spekko> erUSUL, iflema kk ill try super grub now
<MindVirus> ikonia: Excellent.
<ouyes> ikonia, how much is the space of your ssd, is it fast? what is the copying files speed of your ssd?
<mribas> hello
<ikonia> MindVirus: (or manually unmounted)
<ouyes> !hi | mribas
<ubottu> mribas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<spekko> madch33z3, it does but when i select win7 nothing happens. it takes me back the the grub menu
<ikonia> ouyes: egrr 64GB and its very fast and well supported in #ubuntu
<MindVirus> ikonia: I very much appreciate the assistance. You lead me to discover the source of my own problem. :P
<renegaid> thode font settings are the default settings
<ikonia> MindVirus: you found it on your own, well done
<darkfuneral> i don't see a /dev/md0 device, does ubuntu 9.10 live not have RAID1 capabilities by default?
<madch33z3> spekko, i would use ubuntu to back up your files prior to doing any more
<MindVirus> ikonia: Well, hold on here.
<actionParsnip> candy: Gnuplot is a portable command-line driven graphing utility for linux, OS/2, MS Windows, OSX, VMS, and many other platforms
<spekko> madch33z3, iflema, erUSUL, what do if it boots from super grub?
<actionParsnip> candy: http://www.gnuplot.info/
<MindVirus> ikonia: I set the tmpfs size=32M for two partitions, /tmp and /var/log.
<mribas> hablo espanol
<ouyes> ikonia,  what is the copying speed? in a hdd it is usually 27MB/s( the biggest)
<candy> actionParsnip, thanks
<MindVirus> So that's a total of 64MB.
<darkfuneral> anyone know?
<actionParsnip> !es | mribas
<ubottu> mribas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> ouyes: I don't know the exact figures, much much faster though
<madch33z3> spekko, i dont know much about supergrub. sorry. if you need to repair your windows bootloader, i know how to do that... with windows 7
<spekko> madch33z3, nah i got all my files on another hdd. just dont wna reinstall an OS and install/download all my programs :/
<ouyes> spekko, you are back how are the things going?
<ikonia> MindVirus: ok, s that's 64mb
<spekko> ouyes still no luck :<
<darkfuneral> how the fuck do i mount my raid1 array in ubnutu 9.10 live?
<MindVirus> ikonia: Right, which does not add up to 200MB.
<MindVirus> There must be something else.
<ikonia> darkfuneral: control your language please
<ouyes> spekko, oh god,
<Flare183> !language | darkfuneral
<ubottu> darkfuneral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darkfuneral> what do you mean control it
<spekko> madch33z3,  can you help me to repair windows bootloader then plz. that will help me. then ill reinstall grub
<ikonia> MindVirus: no, it doesn't but it's over a quater of it
<actionParsnip> !raid | darkfuneral
<ubottu> darkfuneral: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> darkfuneral: don't use bad language
<actionParsnip> darkfuneral: basically, don't swear
<iflema> spekko  madch33z3 may be able to walk you thrugh win7 recovery with ya disk
<MindVirus> ikonia: I see. I will then comment out those lines and see what's up. I'll come back again if I have more problems. Do you mind if I highlight you at random times?
<madch33z3> spekko, ok, the problem is that the bootloader is corrupt. so, you need to rebuild it. I can get windows 7 to work, but grub will be gone
<spekko> iflema, can i install grub with the super grub cd?
<ikonia> MindVirus: no, happy to be hlighted, I'm interested
<MindVirus> ikonia: OK. :) Thank you.
<spekko> madch33z3, sure i can find a way to reinstall grub
<MindVirus> ikonia: I am glad to have been assisted by someone as skilled as you.
<iflema> spekko no but it should get you into it....
<ikonia> MindVirus: ha ha ha, you sorted yourself out, don't put yourself down
<spekko> iflema so then how can i reinstall grub once i fix win7?
<agungd> hohohoho
<MindVirus> ikonia: I only discovered one quarter of the problem.
<MindVirus> Anyways, I'll be back. Thanks.
<iflema> spekko if madch33z3  can help you it would be best
<darkfuneral> ikonia: do you know the answer to my question, because frankly im infuriated
<actionParsnip> !grub2 | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iflema> spekko thats easy
<ikonia> darkfuneral: I understand that, is it a hardware/software/fakeraid partition you want to mouont ?
<renegaid> reinstall grub to the partition where ubuntu is installed. I prefer easybcd to dual boot
<Urda> QUESTION: Why do my Workspace switchers have different options on different machines? Same Ubuntu 9.10 ISO
<iflema> spekko not a problem...
<actionParsnip> Urda: different settings on the systems
<madch33z3> spekko, boot with the windows 7 dvd, and go into repair
<spekko> ok ill go to that website then :) thanx iflema/actionParsnip
<darkfuneral> ikonia: its software raid
<spekko> madch33z3, k
<madch33z3> spekko, get to the cmd line, and you have to type a few cmds in
<ikonia> darkfuneral: as in linux software raid or windows sofwware raid ?
<Urda> actionParsnip: Fun, I mean on one I can rename "workspaces" on the other I just have the choice of number of Cols. and Rows.
<iflema> spekko madch33z3 may help you
<darkfuneral> ikonia: im pretty sure id on't have to create md0 myself, kernel is supposed to make it
<darkfuneral> ikonia: linux software raid1
<spekko> madch33z3, wait how do i get into cmd?
<actionParsnip> Urda: you should be able to do both on both as far as I know
<ikonia> darkfuneral: perfect, if you start the array udev should create the md file for you
<spekko> madch33z3, i never saw that option when i tried just now
<actionParsnip> !terminal | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Roasted_> hey guys - having an issue with my one icon theme. Downloaded it on my desktop, worked great. Downloaded it on my laptop, worked great EXCEPT for the firefox icon. What in the world??
<Urda> actionParnsip: Well I got different option Windows. Let me get you a side by side Screenshot
<ouyes> ikonia, will you please try to copy a large file then see what is the speed of your ssd? because i want to buy one but i can not make up my mind now.
<madch33z3> spekko, it should be there at the bottom
<ikonia> ouyes: I'm not on my desktop at the moment
<spekko> madch33z3, ok maby i mislooked
<madch33z3> spekko, look at this... http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<ouyes> ikonia, ah ok ,sorry bother you
<ikonia> ouyes: it's no bother, if I was at my desktop, I'd do it for you now
<darkfuneral> ikonia: how am i suppose t o start it?
<ikonia> darkfuneral: mdadm, do you know how to use it ?
<darkfuneral> i think so
<diago> is there anyway to turn off the messages that popup in the left corner of 9.10?
<diago> sorry right corner
<diago> I don't care how is online
<actionParsnip> diago: you can uninstall libnotify and they won't bother you ever again
<diago> nice thanks actionParsnip
<ikonia> darkfuneral: ok, so start the array, check /proc/mdstat for the array status, then mount it
<spekko> madch33z3, ah thanx :))
<darkfuneral> mdadm ins't installed
<darkfuneral> on live 9.10
<madch33z3> can someone help me roll back my wireless drivers to 9.04?
<ikonia> darkfuneral: I'd get that installed then, as that's the problem
<ikonia> madch33z3: you can't use 9.04 modules on 9.10 machines
<darkfuneral> ikonia: you sure the kern is capable of arrays?
<ouyes> madch33z3,  why you want to do this?
<ikonia> darkfuneral: not off the top of my head, but I'd suspect so as it's the same kernel as the install
<madch33z3> ouyes, my wireless is dropping out frequently
<ouyes> madch33z3,  ah i see
<Trek> madch33z3, what type of wireless network you connecting to?
<darkfuneral> a pkg configuration screen just popped up while installing mdadm, i don't know how to navigate it
<ikonia> darkfuneral: what's it asking you for ?
<madch33z3> fios
<darkfuneral> postfix
<Trek> madch33z3, i meant encryption on the network (if any)
<madch33z3> Trek, its fios with dhcp enabled from my router
<darkfuneral> ok i got it with the tab key
<madch33z3> Trek, oh, sorry, its wep
<Trek> madch33z3, ah, i'm familiar with FiOS, i'm a network admin for 3 people's FiOS networks
<boourns> madch33z3, you know those fios "actiontek" routers have a reputation for having crappy wifi... many people disable its wifi and use a 2nd router to serve wifi
<diago> actionParsnip: that looks like it would remove some stuff I still need. I found this though: sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<boourns> Trek you agree?
<Trek> madch33z3, as boourns just said, they have a notorious reputation for being crap wifi signals
<madch33z3> boourns, yea, but its worked for a while
<Urda> actionParnsip: Check it out http://twitpic.com/11i5pw
<Trek> madch33z3, try powering off your router and plugging it back in
<actionParsnip> diago: if it works then cool, i just tell apps not to use the notify thing
<Trek> madch33z3, might help, i do that when there's problems wiht the wifi
<Trek> madch33z3, after the power comes back, report back here
<Trek> after you test the connectivity
<darkfuneral> ikonia: so you're saying i don't have to create the array with mdadm, i can just start it?
<madch33z3> Trek, done that
<diago> actionParsnip: really I just want pidgin not to but I don't know where that is done
<ubuntu> if i do fdisk -l and it has this: /dev/sdd1   *           1        4659    37423386   83  Linux
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone here know what the inverse log-base-10 function is in OO.org?
<ubuntu> what is the file system for "Linux"
<madch33z3> Trek, had verizon reset the connection too
<actionParsnip> diago: its a plugin which is enabled by default, just turn that off
<ubuntu> i need it to mount
<Trek> madch33z3, interesting.  have they replaced the router yet?
<darkfuneral> ikonia: in this case, i don't know how to start it as it seems starting it just means you mount it
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: use: sudo parted -l
<madch33z3> Trek, no
<madch33z3> Trek, thats next
<diago> AHHH actionParsnip thanks!
<ubuntu> ty
<Trek> madch33z3, what I have is I just plugged a Linksys router into the Actiontec router I got at home and shut off the actiontec wifi :P
<Trek> madch33z3, it rarely drops.  Nevertheless...
<Trek> madch33z3, have you confirmed the issue is not your wifi card?
<Guest46594> can anyone help me. i'm getting Guest46594 is not a registered nickname ...
<ubuntu> ok..its not working. i need help pls.
<Trek> Guest46594, its not registered.  you need to confirm your registration or switch to your nick first
<actionParsnip> diago: ;)
<madch33z3> Trek, thats why i wanted to roll back the driver. i did it before, and it worked.
<Guest46594> i can't post on #oracle because i'm not registered
<Trek> Guest46594, may I pm you about this?
<Guest46594> Trek can't remember my password
<Guest46594> Trek sure
<actionParsnip> !register | Guest46594
<ubottu> Guest46594: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<actionParsnip> !password | Guest46594
<ubottu> Guest46594: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gpmx> connect irc.linz.at
<actionParsnip> Guest46594:  for freenode password resets ask in #freenode
<ubuntu> my grub.cfg says to load /dev/hdc1 as root..so how do i boot to live CD and edit the grub.cfg file to change it back?
<Guest46594> actionParsnip, lost my irc password ...
<ubuntu> it is suppose to be hdb1
<gpmx> connect linz.irc.at
<fasta> When I press F9, I get entries in my dmesg like:  [112111.336923] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e043 <keycode>' to make it known.
<pw-toxic__> can someone tell me how i can start ebox?!
<fasta> This only happens after the machine is on for a few hours.
<madch33z3> ikonia, why cant you use 9.04 modules on 9.10 machines?
<ubuntu> i need to mount it as root i guess..cause it says when i open the file sudo gedit and try to save that it is a read only disk
<gpmx> hi
<actionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<pw-toxic__> so i can configure my firewall and port forwardings?
<Urda> actionParsnip: Check it out http://twitpic.com/11i5pw
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: use:  gksudo gedit
<sirlark> Hi, I'm having problems installing postfix on hardy. I've switched distros from mandriva, and copied my main.cf to ubuntu, without selecting the configuration option on install. postfix is running, but it's not receiving any mail, nor producing any logs that I can find
<fasta> Does anyone know that problem? People had the same problem already in 2005!
<ubuntu> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jimi_Neutral> hi, does anyone know the command to give a remote host access to mysql server?
<actionParsnip> Urda: freaky stuff dude, not seen it as i only use 1 desktop
<Urda> actionParnsip: how can I reinstall the workspace switcher?
<celthunder> yeah add the host afterDea1h theusername in mysql
<Jimi_Neutral> i am very new to mysql, as in 30 mins ago
<celthunder> instead of using localhost use the remote host when adding the userzy
<Jimi_Neutral> i am on the msql> at the moment
<epinky> sirlark: have you checked postfix logs?
<Roasted_> hey guys - having an issue with my one icon theme. Downloaded it on my desktop, worked great. Downloaded it on my laptop, worked great EXCEPT for the firefox icon. What in the world??
<sirlark> epinky: where are they? I'm looking in /var/log/mail (where they are in mandriva) and I've searched around /var/log generally
<ubuntu> actionParsnip:  same thing man..it says this: You are trying to save the file on a read-only disk. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<MindVirus> ikonia: I'm down to 194MB baseline. :D
<Urda> actionParsnip: how can I reinstall the workspace switcher? (I keep misspelling your name sorry :( )
<madch33z3> ikonia, why cant you use 9.04 modules in 9.10?
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: then the filesystem is mounted read only
<actionParsnip> Urda: use tab to complete nicks
<ubuntu> how do i change the mount restrictions or whatever its called?
<Urda> actionParsnip: Yea I was using up arrow cuz I thought I had it right lol
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: unmount then remount it
<hery_> testing
<Urda> actionParsnip: and for the record, thanks for being a fantastic helper :)
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON yourdatabase.* TO 'user'@'host' IDENTIFIED BY 'PASSWORD'; FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<epinky> sirlark: tail -f /var/log/mail.err
<SPhcT> how i can install .bin package?
<actionParsnip> Urda: thanks :)
<ubuntu> actionParsnip: mount: can't find /dev/sdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<actionParsnip> Urda: just searching the repos to see what the package is
<Urda> actionParsnip: ok
<fasta> SPhcT, a .bin package is just a binary.
<fasta> SPhcT, it could be a virus too :)
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: then manually mount using a full mount command
<SPhcT> fasta, i have adobe reader in it... can i install it?
<fasta> SPhcT, chmod +x file.bin
<ubuntu> im new dude..i have had linux for 2 days now.
<fasta> SPhcT, ./file.bin
<spekko> madch33z3, hi. i just did step 3 of that website you gave me, but now when i restart my pc nothing happens :( nothing at all
<actionParsnip> !mount | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<SPhcT> fasta, ./AdbeRdr9.3-1_i486linux_enu.bin: Permission denied
<pingfloyd> ubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<fasta> SPhcT, I think you have reading difficulties.
<Flare-Server> SPhcT: chmod +x filename
<ubuntu> trying to edit my grub.cfg file from the live cd
<SPhcT> fasta, sory didnt read
<pingfloyd> ubuntu are you wanting it to where users can mount certain filesystems?
<fasta> SPhcT, anyway, most "expert users" do not use Adobe acrobat.
<ubuntu> i have no CLUE what im doing though.
<pingfloyd> fasta: says who?
<fasta> SPhcT, unless you are actually authoring Adobe files, which you are not.
<ubuntu> i dont understand any of this stupid man pages
<SPhcT> fasta, what they use?
<fasta> SPhcT, e.g. evince.
<Flare-Server> !attitude | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/index.html
<ubuntu> ...ok?
<ubuntu> where did that come from?
<fasta> pingfloyd, says me.
<SPhcT> fasta, it is alredy installed
<YaniBB> Hi all
<YaniBB> LF niggas
<YaniBB> :D
<hery_> hi all
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ok tired that, seemed to work acme back with query ok 0 rows affeced
<pingfloyd> evince kind of sucks
<fasta> pingfloyd, and why is that?
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: another one http://www.troubleshooters.com/codecorn/mysql/basictutorial.htm
<pingfloyd> it's hinting sucks
<sirlark> epinky: it complains that /etc/postfix/postfix-script is missing
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: there are guides everywhere for mounting stuff dude
<ubuntu> yeah..and they have
<SPhcT> fasta, what i have to write here: Enter installation directory for Adobe Reader 9.3 [/opt]
<fasta> pingfloyd, that is something 99% of users don't care about.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, ty bud
<fasta> SPhcT, please read a book.
<ubuntu> vnt worked yet. i know its my fault..i will figure it out. thanks though
<fasta> SPhcT, there is no need to ask stupid questions.
<pingfloyd> fasta: those are non-expert users
<Flare-Server> !stupid | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<actionParsnip> Urda: i can't find the package dude, maybe if you remove it from the panel then readd it, might help some
<SPhcT> fasta, what book? i dont have book with linux...
<fasta> SPhcT, then get a book on Linux. Otherwise you remain clueless.
<SPhcT> lol
<Flare-Server> !lol | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Urda> actionParsnip: Worth a shot
<fasta> pingfloyd, I think Adobe acrobat takes too long to start.
<pingfloyd> fasta: yeah, it does
<ubuntu> what does "rw" mean in the mount properties?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: read-write
<Flare-Server> ubuntu: It means read write
<Trek> ubuntu: read/write
<fasta> pingfloyd, technically, I am sure it is a better program.
<ubuntu> WOOHOO!!
<ubuntu> i got it...i think
<pingfloyd> fasta: but when I'm having to read a long pdf on the screen, hinting is important
<fasta> pingfloyd, (Adobe)
<actionParsnip> pingfloyd: change the settings in adobe acrobat and it isnt bad
<SPhcT> what can i say if for everything is it is stupid or !lol, pm... etc...
<MindVirus> Adobe Acrobat is probably one of the worst PDF readers.
<fasta> pingfloyd, but practically evince is.
<MindVirus> Just my $0.02.
<ubuntu> the weird thing is..i did exactly what i had done earlier i think..the only thing i didnt do was add an fstab entry for it
<fasta> Security wise Adobe is also a nightmare.
<Flare-Server> !best | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SPhcT> MindVirus, what u sugest? i thing it is good
<pingfloyd> fasta: evince is practically what?
<MindVirus> SPhcT: Try Sumatra.
<fasta> But evince is also written in C so it will probably be about the same in that regard.
<Jimi_Neutral> llutz, can i speak to youi in a private [please?
<MindVirus> Flare-Server: There is objectivity involved.
<llutz> Jimi_Neutral: sure
<MindVirus> Flare-Server: Saying that there is no "best" is a lie.
<MindVirus> Some software is better than others.
<avishek> I'm using Ubuntu server 9.10 at work. I would like to have this server accessible over the Internet. Other than installing apache, what else is required?
<fasta> pingfloyd, IMHO, I much rather see a PDF document within 0.5 seconds than within 5 seconds.
<pingfloyd> fasta: if speed is a big deal, I recommend epdf-viewer
<Flare-Server> MindVirus: Fix the attitude smart. and please read the rules.
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: in your opinion
<ubuntu> nope...didnt work. why does it say "rw" if i cant write to it?
<pingfloyd> fasta: it's lighter than evince
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: rw only means that *someone* can write to it, not necessarily you.
<Flare-Server> ubuntu: try using sudo with it
<fasta> pingfloyd, trying it now
<pingfloyd> fasta: but about as good as evince
<ubuntu> sudo when i mount it or sudo when i open gedit?
<actionParsnip> MindVirus: there is no best software, what one person loves a million will hate
<darkstar1> afternon ppl. I'm back!!! :'(
<SPhcT> MindVirus, but why adobe is bad? i like interface and it also works on your browser..
<Flare-Server> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<epinky> sirlark: then you should try reinstalling postfix: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall postfix", or maybe try purging and then reinstalling , I think your /etc/postfix directory got corrupted
<ubuntu> i understand that
<sirlark> epinky? purging? apt-get purg?
<darkstar1> Is there an nVidia driver expert around?? I have a brand new serious issue
<fasta> pingfloyd, epdfview does not zoom in a sane way by default.
<ubuntu> cause i did gksudo when i gedit the file
<fasta> pingfloyd, it sure it fast.
<ubuntu> and it still doesnt work
<actionParsnip> !ask | darkstar1
<ubottu> darkstar1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fasta> pingfloyd, is*
<pingfloyd> fasta: the thing with hinting, is yeah most users don't know/care about it *consciously*.  But when they get eye strain they care though they have no idea why.
<Flare-Server> ubuntu: o.O it should have
<MissPiggy> hey
<MissPiggy> does ubuntu break every so often because of upgrades?
<ubuntu> it didnt
<pingfloyd> fasta: those are the tradeoffs
<ubuntu> says it is a read only disk
<fasta> pingfloyd, I would much rather have that programs were loaded on demand.
<sipior> MissPiggy: it's not unheard of :-)
<MissPiggy> this is what ubuntu does for me http://i.imgur.com/X2L1O.png
<Flare-Server> MissPiggy: Sometimes, yes only due to new programs with old hardware.
<ubuntu> Flare-Server: says this when i mount -l "/dev/sdd1 on /mnt/media type ext4 (rw)"
<fasta> pingfloyd, that is, only when their instructions are required.
<MissPiggy> it's happened so many times
<epinky> sirlark: sudo apt-get remove --purge postfix
<MissPiggy> so I can't really use ubuntu?
<Flare-Server> ubuntu: Don't mount it in /mnt
<MissPiggy> I better just stick with mac os
<Flare-Server> MissPiggy: No, you can use it.
<ubuntu> where do i mount it to?
<panfist_> i have ubuntu 9.10 32bit installed on a first gen pentium 4 machine. i keep getting semi-hard freezes. I can move my mouse cursor, but thats it. i can't ctrl-alt-f* into another tty, i can't ctrl-sysreq-k to kill and restart x (if i do i just get a black screen indefinitely)
<sirlark> epinky: thanks will try as soon as apt-file finishes indexing ;)
<MissPiggy> but how do I make sure it doesn't break like that every couple of weeks?
<Flare-Server> ubuntu: /media/
<darkstar1> Ok. after upgrading to 9.10 and installing nVidia drivers I set my GPu to twinview and activated my second monitor, two things happen; First the second screen is active and whilst my mouse will go over to it I cant move anything else over. Second is that I cant save my settings to the X config file
<fasta> MissPiggy, for Haskell development try Arch Linux.
<Trek> MissPiggy: looks like hardware issues, not Ubu issues...
<ubuntu> ok..let me figure out how to unmount it now..lol
<powergoal> Is there anything special I have to do to get scripts I add to the /etc/laptop-mode/batt-start/ directory to properly execute?  I wrote it in such a way that it can case start/stop for execution and made it executable. laptop mode is running, i am pretty certain.  what else would need to happen?
<fasta> MissPiggy, or just go Debian Stable for really stable old stuff.
<MissPiggy> fasta: yeah but I wasted a week failing to get arch to even boot
<remi> is there a way to list all files individually (with their path relative to the current working directory) with `ls` to produce this kind output: http://pastie.org/811160
<jldupont> is there an irc channel for Ubuntu hackers?  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2208400/apt-get-environment-variables-when-spawning-make
<Flare-Server> MissPiggy: It won't break wevery couple of weeks, it might break when you do a dist-upgrade
<MissPiggy> Trek mac os works fine but ubuntu doesn't
<Blue1> panfist it may be the graphics card - what go you have?
<fasta> MissPiggy, I agree with you, though.
<tonyyarusso> jldupont: aren't most of us Ubuntu hackers?
<Flare-Server> ubuntu: umount :P
<powergoal> remi: have you tried find ?
<fasta> MissPiggy, Ubuntu QA is below acceptable levels.
<MissPiggy> Flare-Server, so if I just never upgrade then I should be okay?
<MissPiggy> fasta, I imagine it works fine on everyone computer except mien
<sipior> fasta: you can try applying for a refund.
<jldupont> tonyyarusso: probably!  I mean sometimes there is a channel for "users" and one for "developers/hackers".
<Flare-Server> MissPiggy: No you should upgrade just make sure you have all your drivers for your hardware first
<fasta> MissPiggy, if you never upgrade it works until some hackers gains access.
<MissPiggy> fasta, I tend to have spectacularly bad luck with computer stuff
<remi> powergoal: ah damn, you're right, find is more appropriate here. thanks a lot! :)
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: run: gksudo nvidia-settings     and you will be able to save to X config file
<powergoal> you're welcome :)
<Trek> !language | remi
<ubottu> remi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: i suggest you add the nvidia ppa and install the 195 driver
<MissPiggy> Flare-Server,the thing is  I was using ubuntu and it was great for  awhile but I turned on my computer today and got that ;(
<fasta> sipior, no, I can just stop using it until it is better again and thereby giving feedback helping the evolutionary process.
<rmunn> panfist_: Have you tried a RAM check? There should be a "memtest86" option in the startup menu for Ubuntu. What you're describing makes me wonder if you might have a failing RAM chip. You might have to run it for several hours -- I'd recommend overnight -- if the failure is intermittent.
<sipior> Trek: i'm fairly certain we can handle "damn", here in the 21st century.
<fasta> sipior, and I have reported bugs, which are still open.
<tonyyarusso> jldupont: The channels are more aimed at purpose than people.  For instance, there is a channel for ubuntu development, but that's different than for developers.  (For random stuff though, and possibly your question, #ubuntu-offtopic serves as a bit of a catch-all conversational place)
<sipior> fasta: i don't really care.
<rmunn> panfist_: You'd need to reboot, then select memtest86 from the startup menu instead of the usual kernel.
<actionParsnip> MissPiggy: if you are running karmic or later, rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf in recovery root console
<MissPiggy> fasta, btw ubuntu is the only distro I found which actually boots
<darkstar1> actionParsnip: I'm new to ubuntu so is ppa tha package thing?
<MissPiggy> actionParsnip, that's an interesting idea
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: its a 3rd party repo maintained by the nvidia team
<fasta> MissPiggy, probably you don't understand what boots is, if it is x86 hardware.
<darkstar1> how do I add ppa?
<jldupont> tonyyarusso: what channel would be good for my question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2208400/apt-get-environment-variables-when-spawning-make ?
<MissPiggy> fasta, I don't know anything except that when I press on I get static noise
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Pici> jldupont: Try #ubuntu-motu
<fasta> MissPiggy, static noise? That sounds really bad.
<xerox1> hi, i am looking for software that helps me to handle a scrum product backlog (creation and management); any recommendations?
<MissPiggy> http://i.imgur.com/X2L1O.png
<MissPiggy> that's how it looks
<fasta> MissPiggy, that seems a graphics card issue.
<darkstar1> actionParsnip: Thanks (btw Kewl name :) )
<jldupont> Pici: thanks!
<panfist_> i am checking the RAM now, thanks rmunn
<fasta> MissPiggy, which graphics card do you have?
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: its a harry hill joke ;)
<gdiz> hey everyone, I am looking for a vnc client.  I just want control and I don't want the server to send back any image...I am trying to set up a small footprint vnc method of controlling a vnc server.  Is it possible to set that up either on the client side or the server side?
<Flare-Server> MissPiggy: that's a graphics card issue.
<MissPiggy> I have had to get my computer fixed twice because the graphics card broke
<darkstar1> actionParsnip: Never been a fan of that guy tbh
<ubuntu> Flare-Server: does the samething
<xiushen> 大家晚上好
<ubuntu> "/dev/sdd1 on /media type ext4 (rw)"
<actionParsnip> gdiz: considered ssh?
<fasta> MissPiggy, anyway, that's either a driver configuration issue, or a hardware issue.
<fasta> MissPiggy, nothing wrong with Linux here.
<MissPiggy> well duh
<MissPiggy> of course linux works for you
<pingfloyd> fasta: fonts in general are one those things that most users don't consciously care about (unless they're into design), but it actually is very important to everyone since majority of what we look at is text.
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: try adding uid=1000 to the mount option
<MissPiggy> I don't see why my computer crashing would have any effect on the rest of the world
<fasta> pingfloyd, I read the TeX book. I understand.
<pingfloyd> fasta: the linux front has gotten better with fonts over time, but it still has a long way to go
<axisys> is there a repo available for swiftfox ?
<axisys> apt-cache search did not find it
<fasta> MissPiggy, do you see the BIOS when you start your machine?
<axisys> i am on karmic
<seli> a
<pingfloyd> fasta: MS is only *marginally* better with fonts
<MissPiggy> I don't know what a BIOS is
<ubuntu> actionParsnip:  mount -t uid=1000 ext4 /dev/sdd1 /media    <--- like that?
<seli> ola
<MissPiggy> I get rEFIt then I choose linux and get that noise
<seli> español
<gdiz> actionParsnip, yeah I have played around with it.  But my goal is to use it like a remote for things like hulu and youtube.  So, I would love to use ssh, but I have not had too much luck manipulating controls for things like full screen, play, pause via ssh.
<MissPiggy> if I choose mac instead then it works fine
<DJones> !es | seli
<ubottu> seli: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<actionParsnip> axisys: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<MissPiggy> so I'm on mac again now, which sucks because I wanted to be on ubuntu
<fasta> MissPiggy, so, you have an Intel Mac?
<pingfloyd> fasta: but on both platforms there is loads of fonts with terrible kerning and other problems
<MissPiggy> yes
<axisys> actionParsnip: thanks
<gdiz> actionparsnip, is there a way to do that via ssh?
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: dont mount to /media mount to a folder in /media
<fasta> MissPiggy, well, then it is not to be unexpected that you have some problems.
<MissPiggy> thanks fasta..
<fasta> MissPiggy, it is a difference between millions of users and thousands of users, I expect.
<actionParsnip> gdiz: you can use x forwarding, the app will run on the server but display on the client
<MissPiggy> okay
<ubuntu> wouldnt that be the same thing as mounting to the "media" folder i created in /mnt?
<fasta> MissPiggy, so, just report a bug and hope for the best and use mac OSX in the meanwhile.
<axisys> actionParsnip: how do I add it as repo.. and looking in your page (url)
<Homely_Girl> Hi clever dudes
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /media/sdd1; mount -t ext4 /dev/sdd1 /media/sdd1 -o uid=1000,rw
<MissPiggy> hi homely girl
<Homely_Girl> I need help with my java jre installation!
<pingfloyd> fasta: fonts are big pet peeve of mine, and one of the reasons I'm using ubuntu instead of fedora these days.  Because with ubuntu, at least you have cleartype out of the box without having to manually replace libraries by hand.
<llutz> actionParsnip: -o uid=1000 pointless with extX
<Homely_Girl> It's not working I can't seem to fix the install which I was led to believe is broken 'n am just at my wits end!
<gdiz> actionparsnip, is there a way almost to do the opposite, like control apps on the client side and run them on the server side?
<mdasilva> whats the best way to check for LVM support from the CLI?
<MissPiggy> I just want to get a computer that runs linux perfectly and throw this thing in the bin
<actionParsnip> llutz: i see
<powergoal> mdasilva: in the kernel or in programs?
<pingfloyd> fasta: you can get cleartype on fedora, but you have to many change some libraries since they don't support it due to licensing policy
<mdasilva> in the kernel
<actionParsnip> axisys: you can add the 2 lines in the technical details if you are not running karmic or later, otherwise you can paste the ppa address in software sources
<xerox1> i am looking for software that helps me to handle a scrum product backlog (creation and management); any recommendations?
<mdasilva> no point having LVM programs without kernel support i suppose
<gdiz> actionparsnip, I mean vnc would be perfect, but I think the actual sending of the image back to the client takes up a ton of resources on the server side.
<ubuntu> actionParsnip: now its saying that it is a bad filesystem type
<ubuntu> but it has mounted every other time
<pingfloyd> s/many/manually
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: is it ext4?
<gdiz> actionparsnip, if there's a way to do that via ssh, then all the better
<ubuntu> yes
<axisys> actionParsnip: you mean add this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu karmic main in my karmic sources.list ?
<actionParsnip> gdiz: i am not sure about that, id imagine you could
<ubuntu> actionParsnip: yes...i have mounted it several times..but it keeps being read only..
<powergoal> mdasilva: hmm  i think it would be a kernel opt straight out, but let me take a look
<mdasilva> powergoal:  appreciate it
<mdasilva> i b0rked a system by going from a juanty to karmic upgrade
<actionParsnip> axisys: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:awn-testing/ppa
<gdiz> actionParsnip, well thanks for the help anyway, I will keep playing around with it
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: then have it unmounted and fsck it
<ubuntu> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<axisys> actionParsnip: thanks
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: the generic image should have lvm support, because I'm use both
<mdasilva> pingfloyd: cool
<mdasilva> i guess there hsould be a /proc/lvm  ?
<ubuntu> actionParsnip: /dev/sdd1: clean, 176519/2342912 files, 1413830/9355846 blocks
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: also has md-crypt support as well :)
<darkstar1> mdasilva: you mean you screwed up the system upgrade??
<mdasilva> do you know which release  introduced LVM2?
<mdasilva> darkstar1: yep
<cdog69> can someone take a looksee at my configuration attempt for mailman: http://pastebin.com/d34a6e066
<cdog69> I cannot seem to get the domain to resolve properly. When I go to http://lists.xxx.org/mailman/ I receive a file not found... what am I missing?
<ubuntu> actionParsnip:  when i take the uid out of the command it mounts right up
<ubuntu> mount - l show this "/dev/sdd1 on /media/sdd1 type ext4 (rw)"
<darkstar1> mdasilva: I just went down the same upgrade path (actually I started from my 8.04 3 days back) Mine isn't exactly borked but I've got the most annoying glitches thus far to date
<mdasilva> darkstar1: yah i have a good feeling it was the LVM to LVM2 transition
<darkstar1> what's the LVM?
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: try -o user,rw
<mdasilva> lol i was good up until juanty, i just had to push it to karmic
<pingfloyd> darkstar1: logical volume management
<mdasilva> Logical Volume Managment
<mdasilva> add better flexibility in managing your filesystem partitions
<mdasilva> with some neat features on top
<cdog69> can someone take a looksee at my configuration attempt for mailman: http://pastebin.com/d34a6e066
<cdog69> When I go to http://lists.xxx.org/mailman/ I receive a file not found... I believe it has something to do with the scriptaliases and default URLs (the default (lists.xxx.org/cgi-bin/mailman/admin/mailman) was working and was showing me mailman administration. When I went to attempt to change it to lists.xxx.org/mailman, everything has failed and I am recieving file not found issues. Any help?
<pingfloyd> darkstar1: it allows you span disks, resize the the LVs online etc.
<darkstar1> mdasilva: aahh.. actually my 8.04 was sort of fine.. only had one bug which was video but when I came on here 3 days ago ppl encourage me to upgrade
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know what format the gnome invest applet expects for the ticker symbol of index funds?
<powergoal> mdasilva: what fs do you run with your lvm?
<pingfloyd> darkstar1: do dumps, the list goes on
<mdasilva> powergoal: ext3 from what i recall
<mdasilva> darkstar1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/LVM-HOWTO
<darkstar1> WoW!!!! resizing volumes in Real time!! you're kidding right?
<pingfloyd> darkstar1: that's just the beginning of its flexibility too
<ubuntu> actionParsnip:  it mounts it now but still gedit says it is read only when i try to save
<powergoal> mdasilva: ahh.  I ran LVM with xfs for a while, made things very easy until I overwrote what would have been the MBR of the primary disk.  Unfortunately, it was a completely encrypted drive and lost encryption headers. hahaha
<mdasilva> lvm should be standard for both desktop and server installs
<jeke> Is there a man page for ppp/options
<pingfloyd> darkstar1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<darkstar1> I see they weren't kidding about the current status of linux then
<epinky> jeke: pppconf ?
<mdasilva> powergoal:  yeah im just looking to get this back up and pull the data from it.. i'll reinstall the system if i have to but i rather salvage the situation
<jeke> epinky yeah
<mdasilva> i went from edgy to karmic
<mdasilva> lol
<powergoal> mdasilva: of course. its always preferable to go that way. :)
<mdasilva> i was good until jaunty...
<mdasilva> up to jaunty that is
<ubuntu> oh well..im gonna get some sleep. i will fool with it some more later on
<idef> when I hit control+c in my terminal it outputs "^C", why is this? It never happened before.
<ubuntu> thanks actionParsnip for all the help
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: yeah, should definitely be an option without any fuss
<noladesi> Hello good people
<spekko> madch33z3, hey are you still here?
<epinky> jeke: open a terminal and type "apropos ppp"
<darkstar1> mdasilva: which version is edgy??  is it lower than 8.0?
<noladesi> any one know how to set the default OS in Grub2????
<deever> hi
<mdasilva> darkstar1: edgy is like version 6
<mdasilva> lol
<xerox1> last try: i am looking for software that helps me to handle a scrum product backlog (creation and management); any recommendations?
<jeke> epinky ok thanks
<Pici> !edgy | darkstar1
<candy> audacity gives an edited media as .au... how to change extension??
<ubottu> darkstar1: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<darkstar1> mdasilva: lol.... You started way farther back and hit the same wall :)
<actionParsnip> noladesi: set it in /etc/default/grub
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: I most definitely recommend to use lvm if you want to dm-crypt more than one filesystem
<mdasilva> i had to jump fiesty which surprisingly went well..
<Nearsight> hi everyone... one quick question, since when isn't <command> > <file> putting the terminal output into <file> anymore?
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: that way you only have to deal with one passphrase instead of multiple ones
<mdasilva> but i cant believe i tripped from the jaunty-karmic upgrade
<mdasilva> damn lvm2
<powergoal> Nearsight: it should be. what is the output?
<mdasilva> pingfloyd: not erally looking to dm-crypt but i'll keep it in mind
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: that's strange
<actionParsnip> Nearsight: do you have write access to the pwd?
<deever> anyone here with karmic and a "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller"? i can crash the system using mp3blaster by pausing and resuming a random mp3 file...
<darkstar1> Nearsight: might be that you're outputting in a dir which you dont have access rights?
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: because I've upgraded ok from 9.04 to 9.10 in the past on a system with lvm2 and dmcrypt
<mdasilva> pingfloyd: i think karmic introduced lvm2... that or the upstart busted things... dunno
<noladesi> actionparsnip: bash: /etc/default/grub: Permission denied
<candy> audacity files results in .au extensioin... how to change it???
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: 9.04 has lvm2
<deever> under debian, there is no such problem, so no defective hardware
<Nearsight> powergoal, actionParsnip darkstar1: I have write access and the output is a lot of debug stuff
<powergoal> Nearsight: pastebin ?
<mdasilva> well i'll probably have more issues to sort through then
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: something must've gotten clobbered in the process of your upgrade
<actionParsnip> noladesi: its a text file to edit, use gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nyaa> hey, if I already have ubuntu installed, should I install ubuntu studio if I want a low latency kernel, or is there an easier way to get the same effect?
<darkstar1> Ok I have to restart the system, a lotta upgrades to get rid of one bug.. brb
<actionParsnip> noladesi: edit the file then run: sudo update-grub
<Nearsight> powergoal: does the output really matter? it doesn't work with an binary that produces one
<mdasilva> pingfloyd:  yeah im being optomistic that it is just a lvm issue..
<noladesi> actionParsnip: thanks...
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: you used the ubuntu packages on the old system right?
<powergoal> Nearsight: it might matter, it might not. but if you want me to help, the more info you give the better off :)
<mdasilva> pingfloyd: yep
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: for your lvm2
<nutrix> y0
<mdasilva> i can't recall if it was lvm1 or 2
<mdasilva> i think 2
<candy> anybody help with audacity??
<mdasilva> i mean version 1
<SPhcT> how i can create .ygz arhive?
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: there may be some caveats with lvm1
<nutrix> i wnat to register my nick here
<Nearsight> powergoal: I would really like to paste you the output, but trying to get the output in a pastebale format is actually th reason I tried '>' , which kind of closes the circle here ^^
<pingfloyd> mdasilva: I was using lvm2 when I upgraded
<SPhcT> sory .tgz
<actionParsnip> !anyone | candy
<ubottu> candy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<spekko> hi all. can someone please tell me how to install GRUB?
<actionParsnip> !register | nutrix
<ubottu> nutrix: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<powergoal> Nearsight:  ah, ok hold on.
<actionParsnip> !grub | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nutrix> thankx
<mdasilva> bbl
<nutrix> Nick nutrix
<mdasilva> going to duke it out with the busted system with some info and install disks on hand
<spekko> thatx actionParsnip
<spekko> thanx*
<JonathanEllis> Is there a repository for the latest stable version of avidemux?
<mdasilva> not having inet access while fixing is rough
<powergoal> Nearsight: see this: http://matthewturland.com/wp-content/uploads/pastebin.txt
<candy> spekko, wihch os u got in ur system??
<tonyyarusso> !u | candy
<ubottu> candy: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<actionParsnip> SPhcT: http://mylinuxnotebook.blogspot.com/2008/11/create-extract-targz-files.html
<candy> audacity gives an extension .au... how to change it??
<powergoal> Nearsight: or this http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/
<noladesi> any way to edit default OS via terminal command?
<powergoal> Nearsight: they use pipes to output to pastebin, but with | instead of write pipes
<SPhcT> ty
<spekko> linux and windows7
<spekko> candy: linux and win7
<candy> tonyyarusso, ok
<candy> spekko, are  able to open win7 or linux??
<SPhcT> actionParsnip, can i do it just with mouse?
<candy> spekko, which distro are u using??
<actionParsnip> noladesi: i suggest you check the grub2 docs, i'd use the grub file in /etc/default
<wrapster> can anyone tell me by default how the /etc/sudoers file is written?
<packetcase> I am unable to connect an ubuntu machine to another machine using an ethernet cable, any suggestions?
<wrapster> who writes it>
<actionParsnip> SPhcT: right click file -> compress (maybe)
<spekko> candy: i cant boot from my hard drive at all. im the super grub cd to boot into linux atm
<powergoal> wrapster: i think its the package managers
<sipior> packetcase: are the two machines directly connected? are you using a crossover cable, in that case?
<actionParsnip> SPhcT: i dont use mouse much
<noladesi> actionParsnip: is there an app i can use to set it up?
<Nearsight> powergoal: I also tried an approach with <command> | tee <file>, which I read in a blog, with the same empty file resulting... but there actually isn't anything which I can screw up here right? I mean its plain and simple
<candy> spekko, cant u boot even to win7??
<spekko> nope
<airtonix> ...
<actionParsnip> noladesi: no idea
<powergoal> ok, so you can touch the file, right?
<powergoal> can you edit it with vi?
<candy> spekko, i think u installed win after instaling linux, is it??
<packetcase> sipior: There is one ethernet cable connecting the machines.
<sipior> packetcase: and is it a crossover cable?
<spekko> candy: nope installed linux last
<packetcase> sipior: Not sure:-S
<noladesi> actionParsnip: thanks brotha'
<sergio> ola
<candy> spekko, ubuntu ?? if yes which version.. please tell details then only i can get some suggestions for u
<airtonix> spekko, did you run the grub update command ?
<sipior> packetcase: then it isn't :-)
<badr> i cannot use my camera benq 1300 in ubuntu 9.10
<sergio> ola putas
<sipior> packetcase: pick up a crossover cat 5 cable, or just an adapter, if you want.
<sipior> sergio: watch your mouth.
<airtonix> sipior, most modern nic cards automatically do the switching
<sergio> gilippola
<sipior> airtonix: some do, some don't.
<terminhell> hi all
<ubuntu-traveler> I'm having some problems getting conky work on my ubuntu 9.10. After the system startup, conky shows then dissapear. Could someone assist me in solving this?
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler, are you running compiz ?
<Nearsight> powergoal: echo 'test' > output.txt does actually work... now I'm confused
<darkfuneral> can someone please help me figure out why as soon as i create my raid1 array on ubuntu live, a bunch of my files were missing?
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler, or do you have metacity set to compositing ?
<spekko> candy: version 9.10., heres what happened now. i was told to do steps from a website i got from madch33z3 . i did everything there to recover my win7 boot (at the time i could boot into linux with grub but not win7) and now i cant boot into anything after i did that
<powergoal> Nearsight: whats the output of ' ls -la|head -n 2|grep -v Total '
<powergoal> Nearsight: hm.  disregard that last post then
<spekko> airtonix, hi, what is the grub update command? im new to linux sorry
<TonyRockz> lol
<airtonix> !grub | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<candy> spekko, ok let me find something for u. just a moment
<actionParsnip> spekko: sudo update-grub
<airtonix> spekko, sudo update-grub
<spekko> k ty all
<darkstar1> actionParsnip, mdasilva: That upgrade is not advisable.. Completely assfecked my UI. I had to guess my way back into basic low-something graphics mode
<TonyRockz> :p
<powergoal> Nearsight: so there aren't any more problems? haha  I don't know what happened but I'm glad it seems to be working
<packetcase> sipior: When I insert the cable ubuntu tries to connect, but fails.
<sipior> packetcase: what sort of ethernet cards are these?
<airtonix> packetcase, first check the firewall rules on the host computer
<darkstar1> mdasilva: Kharmic thus far has been more problems than it's worth
<ubuntu-traveler_> I am having some problems getting my conky work in Ubuntu 9.10. When i login conky shows, and then it dissapears. Could someone assist me in solving this problem
<sipior> packetcase: (and seriously, if they're not gigabit cards with Auto-MDI, you'll need a crossover cable)
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler, are you running compiz ? or do you have metacity set to compositing ?
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: what upgrade??
<packetcase> airtonix: Which one is the host computer?:-)
<prakriti> are there any desktop resize tools to deal with overscan on tv's?
<prakriti> I can't do it with the nvidia settings tool
<airtonix> packetcase, the one to which you are trying to connect to
<ubuntu-traveler_> airtonix, compiz is enable
<Nearsight> powergoal: just doesn't seem to work with some binaries... like ruby binaries e.g.
<terminhell> enable double buffer
<darkstar1> actionParsnip: The nVidia ppa addition and subsequent upgrade
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler_, this is why... you need to enable framebuffering option with conky
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler_, framebuffering or doublebuffering i think
<darkstar1> actionParsnip: it required 2 system restarts and booting into recovery mode to get back in...
<actionParsnip> darkstar1: works fine here, i've not had a single issue with it except in lucid which i expected
<terminhell> yea it might just be commented out...set it to "1"
<manhunter> hello
<manhunter> can i install ubuntu virtually on windows ?
<Phosis> .
<powergoal> Nearsight: ok, i think i might have an idea then.  it could be that they aren't outputting to stdout, so the pipe doesn't send anything.  what you need to do it is something like &2>/path/to/output/file at the end
<manhunter> ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu-traveler_> airtonix, should that be in the conkyrc file?
<Phosis> In BitchX, is there a straightforward way to display usernames on the side of my terminal window?
<actionParsnip> manhunter: sure the iso can be used in virtualbox or vmware equally
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler_, it can be or you can specify tit as a command parameter
<ppaulhus> Hi. I am trying to compile nginx and it won't work because it can't find gd. How do I install gd exactly? I installed php5-gd but that doesnt seem to be enough....
<Nearsight> powergoal: what is this '&2' exactly?
<manhunter> actionParsnip: how can i do that ?
<ubuntu-traveler_> ok
<darkstar1> actionParsnip: I need to upgrade the drivers again what's the gksudo command to do that coz I can't do it normally in the UI
<Myrtti> !bitchx | Phosis
<ubottu> Phosis: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<powergoal> &2 is the stderr, or error stream
<packetcase> sipior: The ubuntu machine has one from Realtek.
<actionParsnip> manhunter: install the virtualisation software then tell it to boot the iso
<candy> spekko, do u have installation cd or dvd of ubuntu 9.10??
<Phosis> Thank you
<powergoal> Nearsight: it says to the program, everything that you would otherwise display as an error, put it to this other place. useful for piping errors to files and /dev/null if you dont care about hem at all
<actionParsnip> manhunter: from your apparent newness to virtualisation i suggest virtualbox
<airtonix> ubuntu-traveler_, http://blendmaster.name/2009/01/compiz-and-conky-bff/
<axisys> actionParsnip: still cannot find swiftfox .. i added the ppa repo
<tobiassjosten> Is is possible to disable key repeating in Gnome, via the terminal?
<actionParsnip> axisys: run: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search swiftfox
<airtonix> tobiassjosten, yes, since it's just a gconf setting (gconf has a cli aspect)
<ZykoticK9> axisys, i couldn't find Swiftfox in PPA!  you added AWN didn't you?  which is unrelated to Swiftfox.  I could only find a DEB from their site, no repos.  best of luck.
<ubuntu-traveler_> airtonix, thanks
<cristi_> am o probleme sunt nou in linux si am istalat LinuxDC++ totul merge bine pana cand incerca sa descarc fisiere de pe clienti oDC cand ma deconecteza si nu mai pot lua fisierul, iar la clienti de tip StrongDC++ merge perfect
<tobiassjosten> airtonix: Great! :) How do I do that?
<axisys> actionParsnip: i did the update before the search
<axisys> ZykoticK9: yep AWN .. that explains
<airtonix> tobiassjosten, i assume you can't load a gui ?
<actionParsnip> axisys: which repo did you add? can you give the link
<spekko> airtonix, i tried sudo update-grub and restarted. same problem
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9: be civil please
<axisys> 11:12:49 < actionParsnip> axisys: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:awn-testing/ppa
<wrapster> powergoal: yes.it comes as a part of pkg called 'sudo' i know that.. but im facing a weird issue , take a look at this.. http://pastie.org/811252
<Nearsight> powergoal: thanks, I'll give it a try
<ZykoticK9> axisys, actionParsnip, sorry I wasn't trying to be rude to anyone
<actionParsnip> axisys: thats the awn repo, awn is not swiftfox
<axisys> actionParsnip: which one should i add ?
<candy> spekko, u can get ur grub using ur cd or dvd of ubuntu if you have one
<actionParsnip> axisys: the ppa you have added is for awn not swiftfox isnt it
<urthmover> I love big full screen terminal windows
<spekko> how? :o
<axisys> actionParsnip: hmm.. my original question was if there is a repo for swiftfox .. :-)
<spekko> candy: with what option?
<airtonix> candy you missed replcing one "you" with U
<powergoal> wrapster: yeah, thats weird.  i would comment out the xyz line, but the only way that would pose a security risk is if you have a user named xyz on your box
<powergoal> wrapster: is that your concern?
<candy> airtonix, i wont miss again
<manhunter> actionParsnip: how to install virtuallbox and ubuntu on windows ?
<Nearsight> powergoal: '&2" doesn't seem to be known... do I need to install some package for that?
<nyaa> does anybody in here have any experience with low latency kernels?
<manhunter> ubuntu 9.10.iso
<powergoal> Nearsight: what are you typing into the command line?
<manhunter> ubuntu 9.10 is burned into cd
<cristi_> I have a problem witch LinuxDC++ wen I thry to download a file from oDC++ clent thei deconect my
<actionParsnip> manhunter: visit the virtualbox website, its massively obvios how to install it
<airtonix> tobiassjosten, this might help you get started : http://www.gnome.org/~shaunm/admin-guide/gconf-6.html
<Nearsight> powergoal: probably the wrong thing: <command> &2 > <file>
<urthmover> manhunter: with virtualbox you can just mount the ubuntu.iso during the wizard to install a new virtual machine
<actionParsnip> axisys: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm us the deb file, the repo listed is for debian so i wouldnt use it
<candy> spekko, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<powergoal> Nearsight: oh, my bad, i meant it this way: 2&><file>
<spekko> candy: im there already :)
<Wizard> cześć
<candy> spekko, read all and then hope u can do something. please do tell if it workd
<axisys> actionParsnip: ok .. thanks
<raven_> have an ASUS EEPC 1005HA - how to install/enable the internal microphone?
<spekko> candy: will do
<candy> spekko, :)
<|REM|> Hi.  I have installed the latest version of ubuntu and while I can get to the internet through a browser i cannot ping google or yahoo or anywhere else.  The DNS resolves but the ping doesnt go out.  I can ping local addresses just fine.  Any ideas?
<adambomb> Hi, quick question. I was just updating to the new backport modules and such through Update Manager and it's in the Applying Changes phase and it froze on modifying grub.cfg. Is it okay to restart the program?
<Nearsight> powergoal: FATAL ~ No target named 2 could be found
<adambomb> Using karmic
<SPhcT> actionParsnip, if i install .deb program how can i remove it, and where can i find it?
<Nearsight> powergoal: but it did land in the file :D
<macman_> question .. im doing a dd_rescue /dev/sr0 test.iso test.log
<macman_> not working .. any ideas
<Wizard> sr0?
<Nearsight> powergoal: just ommiting the 2 worked :)
<powergoal> Nearsight: hahaha  close, but no cigar. ;p OK.
<raven_> have an ASUS EEPC 1005HA - how to install/enable the internal microphone?
<powergoal> Nearsight: oh, good!
<Nearsight> powergoal: there's your cigar ;)
<wrapster> powergoal: yes it is
<forceflow> raven_: I think you can enable it in alsamixer
<Nearsight> powergoal: thanks man :0
<forceflow> raven_: didn't really work here though ...
<adambomb> Yes/no on restarting the update manager
<wrapster> but its not introduced by me.. weried as soon as i installed i saw that there were 2
<terminhell> see if it shows up in lspci
<candy> adambomb, no, upgrade it
<raven_> forceflow, you have this pc?
<terminhell> if so enable it in your xorg.conf
<powergoal> Nearsight: you're welcome
<forceflow> raven_: yes
<wrapster> of the same kind.. so instead of commenting it out.. if i can get to the roots of to figure out how it was introduced it will be great.
<adambomb> candy: it's frozen.
<BlessJah> i'm trying to record 2GB iso image on dvd
<wrapster> powergoal: thats why i wanted to know of the script that will actually put it there? who writes that file?
<BlessJah> brasero reports recording speed 0,3x, and after few minutes it is still 0%
<niko> 13
<raven_> forceflow, there is a special site about netbooks and special solutions but the microphon-problem of this pc is not listed there - do you know anything else?
<powergoal> wrapster: i dont know who is the maintainer, but i think you'll have to figure that out. could be ubuntu devs or they may get it from upstream
<candy> adambomb, what sort of error it shows??
<forceflow> raven_: no, sory
<adambomb> candy: none, the applying screen just stopped at applying changes to grub.cfg, then it went gray
<wrapster> ok
<BlessJah> i've stopped that, and... half of dvd is recorded, i've mounted, ncdu says that files are 2GB
<raven_> forceflow, ok
<raven_> is possible to reconstruct a gpodder "session" by scanning the media-folder?
<adambomb> it was on memtest86 i believe
<BlessJah> is it brasero or dvd issue?
<raven_> is possible to reconstruct a GPODDER "session" by scanning the media-folder?
<terminhell> adambomb: try doing updates via terminal. much more stable.
<deever> anyone here with karmic and a "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller"? i can crash the system using mp3blaster by pausing and resuming a random mp3 file...
<deever> under debian, there is no such problem, so no defective hardware
<candy> adambomb, restarting is not a good option i think. u can find some better option. ur prob is new to me. m working on it. if ll get then tell u sure
<candy> adambomb, tell then ask someone
<adambomb> candy: yeah, I usually do but today I was just lazy and the prompt came up to update. okay thanks
<diablo69> morning.  Anyone having problems with the 82801H sound card?  I can't get sound no matter what i try on 9.10
<candy> adambomb, :)
<adambomb> I'll go ahead and try a terminal update and see what happens
<terminhell> adambomb: dont be suprised if you have to reinstall grub though
<candy> adambomb, ya terminal update is better option. try and see what happens
<adambomb> as long as it doesn't wreck havoc on the kernel i'll be okay.
<diablo69> what really chaps my hide is backtrack 4 is ubuntu based now and I have zero problems when i had that installed
<jeje> hola
<jeje> os amo a todos
<boourns> diablo69, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574 look at post 7
<Trek> !es | jeje
<ubottu> jeje: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !es | jeje
<Strogg> 'lo 'lo.  How do you convert a CD iso into a usb image?  I need to recover a grub install that windows pooped on.
<macman_> there a way to have dd_rescue copy the entire dvd instead of each vob 1 by 1
<erUSUL> !unetboting
<diablo69> boourns i'll try that :).  I suppose you had the same problem?
<bubulein> plz can someone take a look at my grub legacy problem http://pastebin.org/86656
<boourns> diablo69, nope i'm just a good googler ;)
<Strogg> does this place have a bot I can question?
<diablo69> do you know which ubuntu version backtrack 4 is based off of?
<eino> do I need to install a firewall to my Ubuntu?
<boourns> nope, never heard of it
<swapy> sos
<swapy> help
<Trek> !ask | sqapy
<ubottu> sqapy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trek> !ask | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boourns> eino, typically no, most consumer routers act as a basic firewall which is "good enough" for most people
<eino> I dont have it turned on
<swapy> installing netbeans it asks for path of jdk but i have already installed jdk :( still it fails to find it
<boourns> now if you are directly facing the internet, that's a different story...
<eino> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<seccoleo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Aciid> eeh, whats with all the trigger spam
<anodesni> I used this site http://moelhave.dk/2009/12/nvidia-cuda-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala/ to install CUDA on  Ubuntu 9.10. Still, when I compile "particles" with "make emu=1" I get the following errors http://pastebin.ca/1787190
<SPhcT> i installed program throught wine and than i run uninstall and now i cant delete program shourtcuts from menu
<eino> how can I see what ports are in use currently in my ubuntu?
<swapy> /usr/lib/jvm    it says no jdk installed there
<jpds> eino: sudo netstat -ltnp
<Slart> SPhcT: try going to system, preferences, main menu.. delete them from there
<swapy> swapy@swapy-desktop:~/Downloads$ java -version
<swapy> java version "1.6.0_0"
<swapy> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.6.1) (6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1)
<swapy> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<FloodBot1> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enrico74> can you ve me italian channelgi
<gangil> hi , can anybody direct me to good linux kernel-2.6.31 compiling tutorials?
<swapy> still it says no jdk found @ netbeans :(
<eino> jpds should I set ufw default deny and allow ports like 80 and irc port?
<xangua> SPhcT: delete your .wine folder in your home
<Slart> eino: try nethog, iftop, netstat or one of those tools
<Slart> !it | enrico74
<ubottu> enrico74: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ganang> is there any application capable of transforming the process of installing from source in a ready deb file?
<boourns> anodesni, can u do a gcc -v for me?
<Owner> Is there a way to have a script log a user in automatically, once he manages to log-out of his current session?
<Slart> !checkinstall | Ganang
<ubottu> Ganang: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<jpds> eino: no.
<tux_mark_5> i'm using xubuntu 9.10 64 bit + ATI Catalyst 10.1 and I'm getting "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" error in most of 32 bit apps. compiz and other 64-bit opengl apps work fine
<Ganang> THANKS!
<worldwarcheese> Hi there, I'm trying Bluetooth for the first time with Linux and I'm having a problem transferring a file from my netbook to my desktop (both Ubuntu). They are paired and connected but when I send the file it says "Obex file transfer is unsupported" and cancels it. I've sent things to my phone with my desktop so what's the problem???
<eino> jpds what should I do then?
<jpds> eino: If you want people to access port 80 on your machine, allow port 80, for IRC, that's outgoing.
<tux_mark_5> any ideas what might be wrong?
<anodesni> boourns, it's 4.4, but I installed also 4.3 and configured nvidia sdk to use gcc4.3 with the guide I give the site from
<adambomb> When I try to sudo apt-get install now I'm getting the message "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource Temporarily Unavailable) Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<diablo69> brb
<adambomb> err sudo apt-get update
<adambomb> and upgrade.
<eino> test
<adambomb> any tips candy?
<boourns> anodesni, my guess is its still pointing to 4.4 somehow. seems to be what that error is caused by. "CUDA doesn't presently support gcc 4.4. You will need to downgrade/install a gcc 4.3 version to compile with CUDA." http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=107881
<anodesni> ok
<spekko> candy: are you here? :( no luck. think im gona format :/
<SPhcT> xangua, if i delete wine i lose all programs
<jpds> eino: Otherwise having all ports blocked should be fine for a home user.
<eino> jpds so irc uses 80/udp ?
<jpds> eino: No.
<eino> I only allowed port 80 and everything seems working
<jpds> eino: Do: sudo ufw status verbose
<adambomb> What would package updater be listed as in ps waux?
<SPhcT> Slart, dont work from that place
<eino> Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing)
<eino> jpds there cant be harm from the outgoing traffic can there?
<Slart> SPhcT: explain what you mean by "dont work" .. your computer explodes in a ball of fire?
<jpds> eino: So outgoing connection, eg, IRC, are allowed from your system, if an external system tries to connect to your's, it would be refused.
<eino> yes
<eino> this is nice :)
<SPhcT> Slart, nothing hapens
<SPhcT> Slart, i open other than find file and press delete but nothing happens..
<Slart> SPhcT: you mark the file you want to delete in the right selection box, right?
<SPhcT> Slart, yes
<Slart> SPhcT: hmm.. it works here.. although it takes a couple of seconds before it disappears
<Eric_wqxk74> fuck you are stupid
<jpds> Eric_wqxk74: No.
<Slart> Eric_wqxk74: ?
<ubuntu> hay
<ubuntu> hello
<bubulein>  i know its the wrong channel, but can some help me please with a grub problem http://pastebin.org/86656
<tux_mark_5> any ideas why 32-bit apps on 64-bit system fail with "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" ? I
<Eric_wqxk74> sorry
<ubuntu> pipy
<ubuntu> cipy
<ubuntu> kurewy
<ubuntu> hahahahaha
<Slart> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<SPhcT> Slart, it works for all other icons but not what i instaled trough wine
<ubuntu> kurewy nie mówice po polsku
<adambomb> Candy: Problem fixed, force quit the grub updater. Will probably just have to reinstall grub.
<royerfa> HI, Is there an easy way to install some deb package compiled with debug information with apt-get ?
<tonyyarusso> royerfa: often, yes.  Which package?
<Slart> SPhcT: odd.. I don't know if wine has some other way of maintaining that menu.. have you asked in #winehq?
<royerfa> libavcodec for instance
<jrib> !debug | royerfa
<ubottu> royerfa: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<SPhcT> Slart, no i will try
<tonyyarusso> royerfa: yeah, what he said :)
<swapy> cant install netbeans
<Owner> I need a way to automatically log a user back in, after he manages to logout of their remix session, omitting the pwd entry. This is an essential part for this script of mine, to change system language "on-the-fly" on a public computer. A daemon-style script would be ideal, but is not necessary, as the event itself is triggered by running another script...
<swapy> guys help me
<swapy> guys anybody there?????/
<swapy> where does java get installed?
<ldiamond> I compiled a kernel with different configs but now my system does not boot. I think its missing a module for my keyboard. I try to get the modules for my kernel version, but they are not available (only more recent). What can I do
<swapy> i want to give path
<Slart> !java | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> ldiamond: use default kernel (reinstall the kernel if needed)
<Slart> swapy: use "find" or "locate" to search the file system
<ldiamond> erUSUL: But I need the custom kernel, how do I make it work?
<swapy> my aim is to install netbeans but cant as it cannot find jdk on system
<swapy> i have already installed  java
<erUSUL> ldiamond: why you need it?
<swapy> swapy@swapy-desktop:~/Downloads$ java -version
<swapy> java version "1.6.0_0"
<swapy> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.6.1) (6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1)
<swapy> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<FloodBot1> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ganang> hey the packages in ubuntu for i386 or amd64 depends only on the processor on the ubuntu version that is running on my pc?
<ldiamond> erUSUL: because I need high-resolution timer, which I changed in the config before recompiling
<swapy> seen?
<Ganang> i mean if this is a 32 bit version on a 64 bit processor
<shadowshell> hello all...anyone have any suggestions on the best or most used mirroring app or script to mirror the entire archive.ubuntu.com
<usicow> I'm trying to connect to my WPA wireless network. Can anyone help me connect to it via the command line?
<swapy> ubottu, software needs jdk not jre path dude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<swapy> LOL
<Ganang> usicow: do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<tonyyarusso> shadowshell: best and most used likely are not the same.  Personally, I've had a good experience using ubumirror for full archive mirrors - https://launchpad.net/ubumirror
<usicow> so far I've just tried to use iwconfig with a key to connect.. but that doesnt work.
<usicow> Ganang: yes
<Ganang> usicow: do you need certificates for your wirelles lan? is you card working great?
<shadowshell> tonyyarusso: thanks, i agree..they sometimes aren't the same
<erUSUL> ldiamond: ubuntu kernel has that already 8desktop) grep 'HIGH_RES_TIMERS' /boot/config-$(uname -r) --> CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
<shadowshell> tonyyarusso: i'll check out ubumirror
<darksea> how can i install pop3.h headerfile for c any idea
<usicow> Ganang: No, no certificates required.. and I believe my card is working.. it can see all the wireless networks around me (over 30 of them).
<eino> jdps I hate to bother you but I did this ShieldsUP!! firewall web application test and it says that TrueStealth Analysis failed. more spesifically: your system replied to our ping blablabla... and as detailed in the port report below, one or more of your system's ports actively responded to our deliberate attempts to establish a connection. It is generally possible to increase your system's security by hiding it from the probes of potentially hostile 
<ldiamond> erUSUL: grep for CONFIG_HZ=1000
<shadenzo> qualcuno usa tovid ?   sto convertendo un file avi da 1.4 Giga ,  sta la vorando da tre ore che dimensione posso aspettarmi ?
<erUSUL> !find pop3.h
<ubottu> File pop3.h found in citadel-webcit, courier-pop, focalinux-html, libetpan-dev, libmailutils-dev (and 3 others)
<swapy> help help
<Ganang> usicow: ok so they seem to work...but can you tell me exactly what is happening to your connection?
<eino> jpds: I know how to block ping but the other one seemed weird
<Ganang> usicow: what is your problem?
<xangua> !it | shadenzo
<ubottu> shadenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eino> NO PORTS were found to be OPEN.
<darkstar1> Anyone here uses Cairo dock and Compiz?
<eino> weird
<eino> jpds: nvm, this program is weird
<darksea> how can i install pop3.h header file for c any idea pls help
<usicow> Ganang: I guess that I've still got to do the step of creating the wps_suppliment.conf file and stuff.. I'll read up on that.
<erUSUL> ldiamond: ok you want 100 instead of 250 ?
<Slart> !find pop3.h
<ubottu> File pop3.h found in citadel-webcit, courier-pop, focalinux-html, libetpan-dev, libmailutils-dev (and 3 others)
<ldiamond> erUSUL: 1000 instead of 250
<Ganang> usicow: ok so that might be your problem
<erUSUL> ldiamond: then just use the config of ubuntu as your config and change only that
<darkstar1> I just upgraded my display driver but that seems to have screwed up the Cairo Icons. Restarting Cairo hasn't solved it. How can I re-install it (I assume that's the only path left to me now) or does the problem lie with compiz?
<Slart> darksea: hmm.. let me check again offline
<shadenzo> thanks xangua
<Slart> darksea: perhaps libmailutils-dev is what you're looking for
<erUSUL> ldiamond: just that value; minimal risk of missing something
<shadenzo> king for a day fool for a lifetime
<ldiamond> erUSUL: Thats what I did, I used that tutorial: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<erUSUL> ldiamond: thenhow come a kernel module is missing? you used ubuntu sources?
<jackhorner> why my karmic is keeping old linux-image packages? i have still 2.6.31-17 and 15 even if now it upgraded to -19. "autoremove" doesnt work, if i try to remove one of them apt also attempts to remove linux-image metapackage
<ldiamond> erUSUL: all I did is change CONFIG_HZ to 1000, comment CONFIG_HZ_250 and uncomment CONFIG_HZ_1000=y
<darksea> slart: libmailutils-dev  didn't workout
<ldiamond> erUSUL: yes, but it gave me a kernel prior to my current kernel (2.6.28.10 instead of 2.6.28.13)
<ldiamond> erUSUL: so I guess I dont have the modules for that version or something.
<ldiamond> erUSUL: or its something else, but it just wont boot.
<usicow> Ganang: is it strange that I have no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file? I can of course create one, but is it strange that it doesnt exist up front?
<erUSUL> ldiamond: no likely if they where both 28
<SPhcT> erUSUL, i manage to install webcam driver in really wierd way...
<erUSUL> ldiamond: i'm not sure the edit you did is correct. did you run make oldconfig to check?
<erUSUL> ldiamond: you should have used menuconfig to do the change. kernel config is not meant to be edited directly
<ldiamond> erUSUL: the menuconfig did not give me that option
<ldiamond> erUSUL: make oldconfig doesnt complain
<erUSUL> ldiamond: it is there i use custom kernels and i have it set 1000
<Ganang> usicow: yeah you have to create it , this is the normal procedure
<Ganang> do you want an example file?
<ldiamond> erUSUL: is there a way to get kernel source for 2.6.28.13 instead of 2.6.28.10 ?
<juancarlos> hi, anyone have played with Wifi N???, worth it?, works better?
<hamilton_lima> alo gente
<erUSUL> ldiamond: do a search in synaptic. FYI it is in  Procesor type and Features>Timer Frequency
<hamilton_lima> bom dia
<jackhorner> what should i install on karmic (server) for wifi setup? wireless-tools or iw?
<xangua> !es | hamilton_lima
<ubottu> hamilton_lima: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hamilton_lima> okay, hello guys
<grumbly> Ugh,,, I need help getting my crapy poo-sauce nvidia TNT2 drivers working for compositing.
 * JediMaster cheers for ubuntu GB/UK mirror, 22MBytes/sec!!!
<hamilton_lima> I need help with compiler fortran intel
<SPhcT> does somone here now how to delete icons in menu what wine created..? Edit Menu dont work....
<grumbly> Sorry, working so I can USE compositing in Karmic
<usicow> Ganang: I think I got the example file.. so I've created it now, with my own network{} defined in there based on what wpa_passphrase gave me. What do I have to do next?
<xangua> grumbly: metacity¿¿ compiz¿¿
<agentlan1mine> Hi
<grumbly> xangua: metacity- compiz too heavy
<soami> hey everybody
<grumbly> but if I can get compiz working, that'd be PHENOMENAL
<xangua> grumbly: you can't enable metacity composite or don't know how¿¿
<darksea> ubottu:citadel-webcit and libmailutils didnot workout(for installing pop3.h header file) pls help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SPhcT> how can i run edit menu like root..?
<packetcase> How can I share my wireless internet with a windows machine using an ethernet cable?
<juancarlos> hi, anyone have played with Wifi N???, worth it?, works better?
<soami> is this a good time to ask a probably really stupid ubuntu question?:)
<BluesKaj> soami, there are no stupid questions, maybe some stupid answers
<soami> BluesKaj, :) true
<grumbly> xangua: i cant enable... the videocard is WICKED old... I've tried the legacy drivers from Nvidia (badness there), I've tried nuoveau ppa... I've tried standard nv
<soami> i just put ubuntu on my computer and i have no sound at all what to do now?
<darksea> whats the general way of installing  various header files of c
<macman_> strange
<macman_> i have a /media/temp file
<SPhcT> is here somone who now how menu store all icons in it..?
<usicow> Ganang: strange.. I just saw a program called wpa_cli exists.. when I run it it says 'Cound not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying'
<soami> well..no asnwer is an answer too i guess
<soami> have a nice weekend anyway bye :)
<panfist_> i have ubuntu 9.10 32bit installed on a first gen pentium 4 machine. i keep getting semi-hard freezes. I can move my mouse cursor, but thats it. i can't ctrl-alt-f* into another tty, i can't ctrl-sysreq-k to kill and restart x (if i do i just get a black screen indefinitely)
<Ganang> usicow: u have to run the file with you against your conf file
<panfist_> i have run memtest, 2 passes, no errors
<dwkennedy> can you ssh in from another box?
<panfist_> dwkennedy was that question directed at me?
<juancarlos> hi, anyone have played with Wifi N???, worth it?, works better?
<dwkennedy> yes
<panfist_> no i didnt think of trying that
<dwkennedy> ctrl-alt-backspace will also kill X
<panfist_> i thought they removed that
<danub> how can i "reinstall" packages with apt?
<panfist_> and/or it does the same thing as alt-sysreq-k
<SPhcT> where ubuntu store main menu icons so i can remove them...
<Ganang> usicow: follow this instructions http://www.inf.tu-dresden.de/index.php?node_id=2009
<juancarlos> danub,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<danub> does that also work on tasksel?
<dwkennedy> interesting... haven't had to try that in 9.10 yet.  it's been that way for years :)
<panfist_> they removed it because some people accidentally killed X and lost work
<usicow> Ganang: thanks
<panfist_> so now it's alt sysreq k
<juancarlos> danub, tasksel is a TUI for apt
<grumbly> I am in dire need of help with my Nvidia TNT2 card,,, ANY information at all will be helpfull- Here's what i've tried: Nvidia legacy drivers, Xorg Nvidia driver, Xorg Nouveau driver... I can't get a resolution beyond 640x480 with Legacy drivers.  Xorg Nvidia drivers just seem slow... Nouveau is a teeny bit better, but still no compositing
<mediumone> Hello All, Can you please help me with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397962 ?
<juancarlos> hi, anyone have played with Wifi N???, worth it?, works better?
<SPhcT> why sudo alacarte dont show all instaled icons in menu?
<jpds> !repeat | juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Owner> I need a way to automatically log a user back in, after he manages to logout of their remix session, automatically getting through the login screen (pwd entry). This is an essential part for this script of mine, to change system language "on-the-fly" on a public computer. A daemon-style script would be ideal, but is not necessary, as the event itself is triggered by running another script...
<grumbly> juancarlos: it seems to have a better range, and can be faster,
<grumbly> juancarlos: I have it on my macbook pro, and it's definitly worth it for that
<SPhcT> need experienced user help....
<juancarlos> grumbly, thanks, i feel bettter to know that is Compatible with Ubuntu
<adalgiso> i managed to break my panels in gnome, how do i kill that process or delete my panels configuration?
<Owner> SPhcT: what do you mean by "dont show all instaled icons"
<juancarlos> grumbly, u are using NDISWrapper?
<grumbly> No...
<adalgiso> can't right click the panels for whatever reason, its like theyre locked up
<grumbly> i was using the ones that were config'd
<grumbly> automatically
<grumbly> I think they're Ath
<grumbly> I don't honestly remember
<SPhcT> Owner, i have instaled programs throught wine and i cant remve icons and if i run menu as root i cant see icons instaled from whine
<juancarlos> grumbly, thanks!
<darkstar1> is there a channel for scripting?
<grumbly> juancarlos: I think I may have just lied to you... I dont know if the Mac was using an N network...
<Pici> darkstar1: What language?
<darkstar1> bash
<Pici> darkstar1: #bash :)
<soreau> darkstar1: For bash scripting, #bash
<grumbly> juancarlos: I just sort of assumed it was... and it's not with me at the moment
<darkstar1> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> grumbly, have you tried this ? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_71.86.11.html
<grumbly> juancarlos: Sorry :(
<juancarlos> graviton, ok
<grumbly> BluesKaj: No.  I am looking now
<SPhcT> Owner, the main problem is that i cant remove uninstalled icons from menu...
<grumbly> BluesKaj: Actually, yes, I have
<SPhcT> Pici, i manage to install webcam in really wierd way..
<grumbly> I couldnt get a resolution above 640x480
<BluesKaj> grumbly, bummer :(
<grumbly> BluesKaj: I think there was some additional configuration that I need to do, but I couldnt find out what it was
<grumbly> mainly because I didnt want to muck around with instructions for Xf86 when I've got an Xorg installation
<darksea> I just want to write simple mail client using pop3  can anyone help me to to find pop3.h any other relevant header file which does the same work pls help
<SPhcT> how i can fully reset my main menu...?
<grumbly> SPhcT: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure PACKAGE?
<llutz> !find pop3.h
<ubottu> File pop3.h found in citadel-webcit, courier-pop, focalinux-html, libetpan-dev, libmailutils-dev (and 3 others)
<llutz> darksea: ^^
<SPhcT> grumbly, no what it will do?
<grumbly> reconfigures the package
<Owner> SPhcT: i can't remember what the path was, but afaik wine keeps its icons in a directory you may need to remove the "icons"/.desktop files from
<darksea> what does that mean  !find pop3.h
<llutz> darksea: [18:53:29] <ubottu> File pop3.h found in citadel-webcit, courier-pop, focalinux-html, libetpan-dev, libmailutils-dev (and 3 others)
<pilif12p> Why cant i patch a file with the patch program built in? i get the error "patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line Hunk #1 FAILED at 56.
<pilif12p> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file /var/www/mozbot/BotModules/nagios.bm.rej"
<erUSUL> darksea: use libetpan is what claws mail uses
<pilif12p> Even when running as root
<grumbly> so if you're talking about the Gnome menu, find out the package that it is, then type dpkg-reconfigure PACKAGE_NAME
<SPhcT> grumbly, but i have installed wine and i cant remove program icouns installed trough wine
<shane2peru> is there a way to defrag a FAT32 external hdd I have in Linux?
<grumbly> SPhcT: Are the programs gone?
<guntbert> pilif12p: the error has nothing to to with permissions - so absolutely no use in running it with sudo
<SPhcT> grumbly, yes
<pilif12p> guntbert: so, what do i do?
<dasen> I F*CKING LOVE LINUX :D
<erUSUL> shane2peru: no that i know of
<dasen> i'm sorry, I had to let it out :)
<Yaroze> shane2peru: use qemu to boot DOS and then use some kind of defrag on the hdd
<Owner> SPhcT: have a look under ~/.local/share/applications/wine/
<dasen> i'm running kubuntu 64 bits, and now it recognizes my 4 gb ram :)
<grumbly> Owner: thanks- I couldnt remember the file
<grumbly> SPhcT: Owner pointed you in the right direction
<shane2peru> erUSUL, wow, so if we are 100% linux people, and maintain a fat32 hdd to share files with windows users, I guess we are not going to defrag it, I guess formatting it would take care of fragmentation. lol. :)
<darksea> llutz: i had already tried libmailutils-dev citadel-webcit but they didnot workout
<guntbert> pilif12p: a) what are you trying to patch? b) maybe ask the maintainer/author c) you could !pastebin the errors - maybe someone sees whats the matter (I could even be wrong about permissions)
<cwheeler> fat file systems need to be reformatted from time to time
<bluesand> hi, my sound doesn't work at all in ubuntu 10.04, it worked fine in the last release
<shane2peru> Yaroze, that would require I have a valid windows disk to do a qemu (or virtual machine) installation, unfortunately that is not my case.
<zvacet> I want to remove ubuntu desktop and install lxde what I have to do
<SPhcT> Owner, grate work thanks, thats all i need
<bluesand> sorry, 9.10 haha
<Owner> SPhcT: pleasure...
<SPhcT> grumbly, thanks for support..
<bazhang> zvacet, karmic?
<zvacet> jaunty
<mediumone> Hi everyone, when I go to my home folder, I can see only two files - 1. Access you private data and 2. Readme.txt. When I click on the first icon, nothing happens and when I run ecryptfs-mount-private in the terminal, I get this error -  ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly.
<Owner> now i need some help too... I need a script to automatically log a user back in, after he manages to logout of their remix session, automatically getting through the login screen (pwd entry). any ideas?
<zvacet> I have to work on old comp for few days and I should use lighter then ubuntu
<grumbly> SPhcT: no problem
<guntbert> mediumone: you set up an encrypted home dir
<Yaroze> shane2peru: no it would only require you to have a DOS floppy image with defrag on it
<shane2peru> mediumone, did this happen after an update?  or did you re-install?
<spekko> is candy, owner, ouyes or iflema perhaps here?
<adalgiso> computer crashed again, does anyone know where the gnome-panel config files are?
<shane2peru> Yaroze, ahh, ok, that is simpler, I pressume a dos floppy image is pretty easy to find online?
<bazhang> zvacet, sudo apt-get install lxde for jaunty; for karmic it is lubuntu-desktop
<boourns> shane2peru, yeah they are, you can get a bootable dos iso too
<Yaroze> shane2peru: yep
<boourns> never thought i'd be recommending that in 2010
<guntbert> mediumone: did you (as urgently suggested) record the passphrase?
<grumbly> i hate this old PoC computer...
<shane2peru> Yaroze, ok, great, thanks
<xro> hi
<shane2peru> boourns, thanks
<Yaroze> boourns: ;)
<raul> hello  everyone
<xro> i try too boot ubuntu 9.10 64bits on my new dell studio 1747 laptop....
<donaldo> hi
<xro> do you know why it doesn't work?
<mediumone> I have two ubuntu installations in my computer. the first one wouldn't boot. I am trying to access my files in the home folder from the new installation. Yes, I remember setting up a passphrase. But It was an automatically generated passphrase and I dont remember it.
<grumbly> I am in dire need of help with my Nvidia TNT2 card,,, ANY information at all will be helpfull- Here's what i've tried: Nvidia legacy drivers, Xorg Nvidia driver, Xorg Nouveau driver... I can't get a resolution beyond 640x480 with Legacy drivers.  Xorg Nvidia drivers just seem slow... Nouveau is a teeny bit better, but still no compositing
<mediumone> shane2peru: it happened after an update
<zvacet> bazhang:  and after that how can I remove ubuntu desktop ((not just metapackage)
<tasaduq> can any one tell me how to install gnomenu?
<paradoxuncreated> Is Kmail supposed to indicate new mail, when I get one. I can't see that it indicates any mails as new.. First time user though.
<bluesand> hey, what's the story with the sound in karmic?
<donaldo> I installed the latest version of alsa and I have no sound, here's what throws the info http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c5387327bf66c2d215967f1bc1e5b94874a58716, I recognize my intel ALC268 sound card, any ideas?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE zvacet check this link should be in there
<shane2peru> mediumone, just scrolled back and saw, "I don't remember it" talking about the passphrase, that is not good, I don't know, but I don't think it can be recovered
<tasaduq> can any one tell me if GTK1 thems work for ubuntu karmic or gtk2???
<bluesand> donaldo, was it working before you installed that?
<xhhj> donaldo, run alsamixer and pump up dem sounz yo
<mediumone> guntbert, shane2peru: I have created a post in this forum - that has the screenshots - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397962.  Hope it gives more info.
<zvacet> tnx
<shane2peru> mediumone, wasn't there some kind of warning about writing it down, and remembering the passphrase?  I have a encrypted folder on my hdd, and was able to remount it after a new install, but I knew my passphrase
<donaldo> bluesand > yes
<mediumone> shane2peru: but why did the installation not boot? I was always getting memtest86+ when i booted.
<zvacet> tnx | bazhang
<guntbert> mediumone: if you cannot manage to boot to your first install and cannot remember the passphrase your data are lost
<xro> i try too boot ubuntu 9.10 64bits on my new dell studio 1747 laptop (i720qm).... but the live cd doesn't boot... do you know why? someone already installed ubuntu 64bits on a i720 process?
<donaldo> xhhj> cannot open mixer
<mediumone> guntbert: ironically, i saved that passphrase in a file in my home folder :(
<guntbert> shane2peru: yes, there *is* a *big* warning about the passphrase
<xhhj> donaldo, maybe you have not loaded the kernel modules
<krysis> I got a problem with audio input, in alsa mixer i have 3 inputs, "Input source, Input source 1, Input source 2", right now it seems like my default is input source 1 for alsamixer, but when changing my mic source from gui it changes the input source (no number)
<mediumone> shane2peru: yes i did get a warning. but i didnt know it would crash!
<CSSnub> I'm trying to add my ruby executable directory to my $PATH but the .bashrc in /home/me/ doesn't make any reference to a $PATH variable. Is that the wrong place to look for it?
<tasaduq> is there any way to display icons only in the taskbar?
<guntbert> mediumone: I guessed as much - try to get the first install to boot or forget the data - sorry
<shane2peru> mediumone, ok, I was breezing over you post, you have two installations?  is that correct?
<dsuch> CSSnub: it's okay, you'll be simply creating the first one
<mediumone> guntbert: is there some place where I can get help to boot my first installation?
<xro> mediumone, so there is a solution... boot with a live cd or an other linux system... then mount your partition and read you passphrase in your /home/file
<donaldo> xhhj> installed over the script provided on the Ubuntu Forums
<grumbly> i'm gonna ask a NOOOb question because I am unable to remember how to do something-  How do I add a user to sudoers so that user does not need to enter a password when accessing sudo or gksudo?
<CSSnub> dsuch, can you give me an example line? does it go at the very top of the file?
<shane2peru> mediumone, are both installations koala?
<guntbert> mediumone: yes - here :)
<mediumone> shane2peru: yes I have two installations.
<shane2peru> mediumone, it should be just a matter of adjusting grub to boot up the first installation
<mediumone> s2p: yes both are koala
<guntbert> grumbly: add the user to the "admin" group
<shane2peru> mediumone, that would get you back into your first installation, as well as your encrypted /home folder
<xro> i try too boot ubuntu 9.10 64bits on my new dell studio 1747 laptop (i720qm).... but the live cd doesn't boot... do you know why? someone already installed ubuntu 64bits on a i720 process?
<grumbly> guntbert: I thought it was already... If i am wrong, thanks... If I am right, what else?
<ionut> can anyone help  me with a switch statement for javascript ?
<mediumone> xro: i tried doing that. I can get till my home folder "mediumone". but i dont find my "documents' folder
<dsuch> CSSnub: the place doesn't matter if it's not been mentioned yet, should be something along the lines of 'export $PATH=$PATH:/your/path'
<Pici> ionut: Please ask in ##javascript
<guntbert> grumbly: log out and back in - group changes are only recognized at log in
<shane2peru> mediumone, here is a guide to restore grub to possible boot back into your first installation:  http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<ionut> Pici: i've tryied but look "404] ##javascript Cannot send to channel Cannot send to channel"
<CSSnub> dsuch, ty
<dsuch> sure
<xhhj> xro: select the cdrom drive as the first boot device
<mediumone> shane2peru: okay I will try and that now
<grumbly> guntbert: thanks!
<bluesand> here's the output of my dmesg, i wonder if someone can help http://bitl.in/rabw6
<lucky__> how do I enter the grub boot menu?  My kernel is already loadinf before I see any messages
<shane2peru> mediumone, I don't have time to go over it all with you, but you should be able to do that, from your current installation (I'm assuming you are booted into ubuntu on the same machine now)
<guntbert> ionut: you probably need to register and identfy to services for that channel
<Pici> ionut: you need to be registered and identified to speak there.
<Pici> !register > ionut
<ubottu> ionut, please see my private message
<guntbert> grumbly: you're welcome :-)
<mediumone> shane2peru: yes i am on the same machine and I will try to follow the instructions myself
<lucky__> so I can't enter recovery mode
<ross`> topic
<ross`> oops
<jrib> lucky__: press escape or shift depending on the version
<KaOSoFt> Hello everyone.
<mediumone> shane2peru, guntbert, xro : thanks for the help! :)
<grumbly> guntbert: adm group? or root group?
<xro> xhhj, lol.... yes i did it... my problem is that when i select boot from live cd --> ubuntu's logo then blackscreen
<xhhj> lucky__: you have to edit grub.conf and set timeout to a value higher than 0
<tasaduq> ANY WAY SHOW ONLY ICONS ON TASKBAR???
<BigMack84> i have dual monitors setup with my tv. it works fine, except when i close my laptop the tv loses the vga out signal. how can i make it so the tv doesnt go blank when i close my laptop screen?
<bazhang> tasaduq, no caps please
<aaandaiii> Hi. I have a laptop with a weird BIOS so even though my gfx card is supported the proprietary driver can't start [unless I remove 2GB ram]. Apparently there is a hack/workaround that involves changing what the kernel does [changing some parameters] at boot time. I suck at this, the guy who figured it out described it here http://lists.opensuse.org/radeonhd/2009-05/msg00070.html Could someone explain what he changed?
<shane2peru> mediumone, hope you get it worked out, next time paper and pencil don't ever crash.
<daftykins> BigMack84: check power management and screensaver settings?
<ionut> Pici: how can i register ?
<grumbly> guntbert: cause the user is already in admin
<aaandaiii> [ AKA How do I change boot parameters ]
<xhhj> xro: i had that happen once too, it was because the cd wasn't burned correctly. Try burning another cd.
<Pici> !register | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<tasaduq> bazhang,  caps cause now you saw it :D so any answer to my question?
<mediumone> shane2peru: I'll never forget that.
<guntbert> grumbly: adm and admin, *not* root!
<lucky__> Would someone who knows please message me the ansewr. I'm on my cellphone and this channel is too busy for my client to fisplay the conversation. Thanks
<yaaar> howdy
<shane2peru> mediumone, ok, good luck, :)
<soreau> aaandaiii: Press e at the grub splash screen
<grumbly> guntbert: What about the sudo group?
<ionut> Pici: i've typed in /nick ionut
<BigMack84> daftykins, yea i tried but didnt see anything for a second monitor
<ionut> Pici: but nothing happendes
<guntbert> grumbly: you can set that from gui too
<ionut> Pici: but nothing happended
<aaandaiii> soreau: Does that work when there are several long ones with underscores [he mentioned a boot script]
<Pici> ionut: Please READ the directions on that page.
<grumbly> guntbert: set which from gui? groups?
<ionut> Pici: done,thx
<xro> xhhj, ok i'll try... i just came to know if there are some trouble between ubuntu 64bits and i720qm prcess... it's my first ubuntu 64bits install and my first quad core...
<guntbert> grumbly: user privileges
<KaOSoFt> I'm trying to modify the icon of an application I added to the Applications > Programming main menu on Ubuntu 9.10. The thing is, it won't let me choose a PNG file, it seems it is just SVGs. Is there a way to change this behaviour? Thanks in advance. Sincerely, a learner in progress.
<grumbly> guntbert: I know.  I just couldnt remember how- I had a brain poo.
<aaandaiii> soreau: is that also just the same as editing menu.lst?
<grumbly> Hmm...
<kreator> hey im getting a new wireless card for my laptop and im wondering what's "the best" chipset
<guntbert> grumbly: I know that feeling :)
<soreau> aaandaiii: yea
<aaandaiii> soreau: thank you
<xhhj> grumbly: see http://linuxwireless.org/
<aaandaiii> soreau: I put that after the kernel statement?
<BigMack84> so is there a way to prevent an external mirrored monitor from blanking when the laptop lid is closed? there is no option in the power management screens
<darksea> finally i found pop3.h but where should i put it to work it correctly
<tasaduq> can any one tell me how to add kubuntu to my sessions in my ubuntu?
<bazhang> tasaduq, install kubuntu-desktop
<jjsousa> ahê, galera! tem muié???
<erUSUL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soreau> aaandaiii: yes
<erUSUL> kreator: atheros or ralink; imho
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... if I write down the path to the icons, the laucher properties window will display the icons, but instead, if I use the included browser, it'll display nothing. Why might it be?
<jjsousa> Tem ou não tem muié por aqui??
<phenoxydine> Does anyone know of a port of PulseAudio to PocketPC?
<erUSUL> !br | jjsousa
<ubottu> jjsousa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<phenoxydine> Or for that matter, is there a PulseAudio channel on freenode?
<error404notfound> i see the box asking for flash permissions to use mic but i can't click any button
<erUSUL> !alis | phenoxydine
<phenoxydine> erUSUL: I'm aware of alis, and I'm checking it now
<phenoxydine> but I figured I'd ask here anyway
<phenoxydine> yeah, there's no channels according to alis
<guntbert> !enter | phenoxydine
<ubottu> phenoxydine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phenoxydine> k, you guys are freaking picky. but w/e
<spekko> can someone tell me the command to update grub again please?
<spekko> sudo etc.
<Co0Ps> how do I launch the text mode installer from USB...? the graphic sucks and doesn't have all options...
<bazhang> spekko, update-grub
<macman_> anyone us dd_rescue to rip dvd's ?
<bazhang> spekko, assuming you are referring to grub2
<spekko> ah ty bazhang forgot the '-' ^^
<spekko> yes
<guntbert> phenoxydine: no this is a *very* big support channel - so please adhere to the rules
<daftykins> Co0Ps: i think you need the alternate installer CD
<erUSUL> macman_: video dvd ?
<macman_> erUSUL: yes .. it dosen't matter i just want to see how it works
<erUSUL> macman_: dd_rescue can not be used for that afaik
<macman_> erUSUL: will dd_rescue only backup /dev devices
<Co0Ps> daftykins: are there NO grub launch option i could put into the usb booter to launch a text installer instead of the ubuntu test desktop????
<Co0Ps> so i need to redownload the whole thing... transfer it to the usb again to get text installer?
<daftykins> Co0Ps: none i know of. searching the forums or google might quite easily prove me wrong, i've never had to do a non-graphical install with ubuntu
<daftykins> Co0Ps: yeah i think so, what exactly are you not getting in the GUI installer that you want?
<spekko> damn i cant get this to work :<
<Co0Ps> cuz it doesn't support disk encryption.
<Co0Ps> yay nerfed
<usicow> how can I tell if a given wireless card driver (ipw2100) is installed on a system?
<deever> anyone here with karmic and a "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller"? i can crash the system using mp3blaster by pausing and resuming a random mp3 file...
<deever> under debian, there is no such problem, so no defective hardware
<daftykins> usicow: "lsmod | grep iwl" possibly, though drivers might be compiled into the kernel so i can't be 100% there
<grumbly> Xhhj: any reason I should look at that website?
<erUSUL> deever: kernel bug. report it
<erUSUL> !bugs | deever
<ubottu> deever: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<agentlandmine> help
<agentlandmine> oops
<spekko> how do i install grub? :<
<guntbert> daftykins: *very* few drivers are compiled into the kernel, almost all are modules
<daftykins> !grub | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<TruthTaco> im having video playback issues, currently using open source driver = not working, no ATI restricted driver available (looking for tips)
<daftykins> TruthTaco: what card? is it unsupported by ATI and fglrx?
<howlymowly> hi guys... newby on board!   just wanted to ask, if someone knows how I can register my nickname on irc? i need a registered name to join the #python channel
<mikey_> Hello
<guntbert> !register | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ugliefrog> how do i upgrade to the latest nvidia driver
<howlymowly> thx guntbert
<daftykins> ugliefrog: latest on karmic or the latest nvidia make available?
<guntbert> howlymowly: np - do read and follow :)
<erUSUL> !latest | ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ugliefrog> daftykins: mvida latest
<daftykins> ugliefrog: see here https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<phenoxydine> guntbert: I usually do. It just annoys me when I've demostrated previously my regard for the rules, and then I slip up *once* and people get mad at me
<daftykins> phenoxydine: welcome to freenode, channels are idle until there's something everyone can rip apart >_< comes with the territory it seems
<arghh2d2> phenoxydine: fsck the rules
<grumbly> huh... where would I add a DISABLED_MODULES entry?
<spekko> i spent the WHOLE DAY trying to sort out my pc... and now im back to EXACTLY WHERE I STARTED!!! OMG :((((
<mdisieno> while running k3b im getting no sound, and it seems k3b is just flying through my songs when its supposidly playing them.
<guntbert> phenoxydine: nobody "gets mad at you" - and most of us certainly don't monitor everything that is said - so we only saw the last statements
<arghh2d2> spekko: all the caps isnt gonna fix your box dude
<CAPcap> how do i restore EoG to being the default JPG/JPEG program?
<phenoxydine> ok
<mikey_> Mdisieno, is your master channel muted?
<spekko> sorry :/ just so stressed right now
<daftykins> CAPcap: system -> preferences -> preferred applications ?
<mdisieno> mikey_, no, it doesnt seem to be, the audio channel selector in the amarok config playings perfectly over my audio channel
<grumbly> So, I'm trying to install the nvidia legacy drivers, and there are some instructions that don
<CAPcap> daftykins, thanks i'll try that
<mikey_> Run, alsamixer in a terminal
<mikey_> and check if its muted in there
<mdisieno> mikey_, only thing muted is center/l and line in, running a soundblaster xfi with alsa
<CAPcap> daftykins, that doesnt do it
<mikey_> Hmm, does sound work in anything else?
<grumbly> So, I'm trying to install the nvidia legacy drivers, and there are some instructions that dont match up-  it's tellming me to add DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" to /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules (or -common) but the only place I know to prevent module loading is from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tasaduq> when I am trying to download alien area it gives me error "Requires installation of untrusted packages" whats wrong?
<krysis> I need help setting up my mic pleaase!
<mdisieno> mikey_ yes with flash, in 64b btw
<grumbly> is this right???
<arghh2d2> mdisieno: Plug in your SPEAKERS!
<CAPcap> how do i restore Eye of GNOME to being the default JPG/JPEG program?
<mikey_> Is flash still running? Flash used to stop all other sound working for me
<aaandaiii> hi. After messing with my kernel config, do I have to recompile it?
<mdisieno> arghh2d2, kind of a useless comment considering i just wrote yes it works
<tasaduq> when I am trying to download alien area it gives me error "Requires installation of untrusted packages" whats wrong?
<dasen> Do you guys think linux is gonna overcome windows some day? And if so, how long will it take?
<mdisieno> mikey_, well thats in regards to firefox with youtube, vlc also has audio as well
<arghh2d2> mdisieno: ok, just checking..
<daftykins> CAPcap: try right clicking a jpeg, selecting properties, then on the properties window check the list of apps on the 'open with' tab?
<krysis> dasen: by word of mouth
<grumbly> dasen: No.  It's not likely that will ever happen
<mikey_> Checked your sound preferences in, k3b is it?
<daftykins> dasen: i think a couple more years'll do good
<krysis> Can anyone plaese help me with my alsamix microphone setup? =(
<CAPcap> daftykins, there is no open with tab, thats why I'm asking
<tasaduq> when I am trying to download alien area it gives me error "Requires installation of untrusted packages" whats wrong?
<daftykins> CAPcap: ah weird, are you on karmic?
<mdisieno> mikey_,  amarok, k3b is open but i doubt that should cause anything
<CAPcap> daftykins, yes
<POC|Farmer> dasen: should be around the duke nukem forever release
<xro> hi again, so i tried to boot my ubuntu 64bits on my dell studio 1743 i720qm... but the sreen stay black... i checked the cd and it's right... is it because of the pross or the graphic card or.. ?
<mediumone> shane2peru: I followed the instructions in the link you posted. It happpened again. I couldn't boot into ubuntu. :(
<grumbly> dasen: unless you lump all *nix like systems into one and include embedded as well... and if that's so, it already has by a lot
<dasen> grumbly: linux keeps getting easier and easier to use, maybe someday it will be even easier than windows or mac os x
<daftykins> CAPcap: hmm i get that tab ;x weird, sorry i have no idea then
<mediumone> shane2peru : I am using the liveCd now :(
<grumbly> dasen: it's not about ease of use, it's about compatibility and familiarity
<mikey_> Hmm, thats strange. I've had lots of trouble with sound. Don't think I can offer any more advice
<mdisieno> mikey_, testing the selected source via the config works, it just seems to have an issue with the audio, then again the audio is coming from a hot plugged external hdd
<dasen> grumbly: and pre-installed windows in new pc's...
<mobius2> greetings
<Co0Ps> WTF
<mikey_> I dont thing the external hdd would matter aslong as it's mounted correctly
<Co0Ps> i downloaded the alternate ISO and it's still graphical
<arghh2d2> dasen: windows is NOT easy to use
<mikey_> think^
<grumbly> dasen: case in point- I'm trying (for 3 days) to get my oldoldold video card working with compositing.  it works OOB with windows
<tasaduq> when I am trying to download alien area it gives me error "Requires installation of untrusted packages" whats wrong?
<Co0Ps> oh wait...
<xro> hi again, so i tried to boot my ubuntu 64bits on my dell studio 1743 i720qm... but the sreen stay black... i checked the cd and it's right... is it because of the pross or the graphic card or.. ? should i install it?
<mikey_> Had a look on the web?
<Co0Ps> sigh
<arghh2d2> tasaduq: how are you downloading it?
<epinky> tasaduq: post results of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<daftykins> xro: are you pressing a key to get the one-time boot menu and selecting boot from CD?
<pim> Hello. I have 2 soundcards in my computer. When I boot, the card "0" is my EMU404. But when I go back from suspend, the card "0" is the other one (Intel). It's annoying because I've setup some apps to work with a specific soundcard. Is there a way to force my emu404 to be card 0 hw0,0 ?
<mobius2> If anyone is familiar with the settings I need to find in order to setup a "spanned desktop"  I would be appreciative
<epinky> tasaduq: and then "gpg --list-keys"
<mobius2> i already have another monitor plugged into the svga output on  my laptop  , and I am  getting a mirrored  desktop on the new monitor at this moment
<mikey_> mdienso, I don't use KDE but is there a Sound System in KDE Control Center? or somthing along those lines?
<CAPcap> daftykins, i thought id let you know, it randomly fixed itself, it now uses image viewer (EoG) and i have the option to change it
<daftykins> CAPcap: :D cool
<grumbly> dasen: BUT!!! if you add all the mentioned unix-like systems into one group, include embedded systems (phones, Car systems, home-routers, ipods and media players alike) *NIX has overtaken windows several times over
<mobius2> is there a way to  make them  one larger dekstop?
<mediumone> shane2peru: I lost my second ubuntu installation as well. I am unable to understand what's going wrong. GRUB goes to memtest86+ directly
<bastid_raZor> mobius2: look into xinerama, or twinview if you have nVidia
<mdisieno> mikey_, idk to be honest, im not much of a kde guy either myself, just liked the itunes esque interface
<xro> daftykins, dont sure about what you mean... i reboot my laptop with ubuntu 64 bits live cd inside... and i press boot from cd without change anything...
<grumbly> So, I'm trying to install the nvidia legacy drivers, and there are some instructions that dont match up-  it's tellming me to add DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" to /etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules (or -common) but the only place I know to prevent module loading is from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf... Is it correct to add those entries as blacklist entries?
<Pici> !floodbots > saeed14i
<ubottu> saeed14i, please see my private message
<tasaduq> arghh2d2, I am downloading it via ubuntu software center
<bastid_raZor> !xinerama | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<mikey_> Ah, fair enough. I would give Rhytmbox a go. It's very good
<mobius2> bastid_raZor I have an older model  gateway M-275  tablet computer
<mikey_> Should be in apt-get
<daftykins> xro: oh ok so you are getting the menu... sorry i was assuming it was failing earlier on, ok can you try the 'check disc for defects' option?
<krysis> Recordmydesktop uses the wrong input for sound, its using input source 1, when i should be using input source (no number), anyone know how to fix this?
<spekko> is candy, iflema, owner, erUSUL perhaps here? i need help *still :<
<arghh2d2> mdisieno: that's sad...itunes is sad...rhythmbox > amarok > itunes
<saeed14i> hi all
<mobius2> bastid thanks so much mate
<bastid_raZor> mobius2: good luck
<saeed14i> can i get some help regarding setting up my dsl dialer connection in ubuntu?
 * mobius2 listens to rythmbox right now
<xro> daftykins, i did it and the disk is ok
<dasen> krysis: i also have the same problem, it doesn't work with sound enabled
<mobius2> I love rythm  box its better than ANYthing ive ever used
<mikey_> I have a feeling it has some gnome dependices though
<krysis> mine works but uses the wrong input dasen
<mdisieno> arghh2d2, lol, well im an apple/linux/unix boy, i respect all walks of life
<daftykins> xro: ok do you know what graphics you have in said laptop?
<mediumone> I gave this command in the terminal : sudo fdisk - l  . it shows me a list of partitions. there is an asterisk near /dev/sda3. what does that mean?
<coz_> mdisieno,   you mean linux/uninx guy:)
<arghh2d2> mdisieno: tee hee hee...boy
<grumbly> mediumone: sda3 is your root
<spekko> can anyone help me? i have a boot problem. i have windows 7 installed. in my grub menu i have linux and windows in it. but i cant boot to windows. when i try booting to windows with the super grub disc i get this error "BOOTMGR is missing"
<arghh2d2> i'm a linux man.
<grumbly> or boot
<daftykins> mediumone: do you see how the asterisk is under 'boot' ?
<coz_> apple is unix
<mdisieno> coz_, lol, not exactly, my media center is ubuntu, my desktop is mac osx 10.6/gentoo and my laptop is mac osx 10.6/freebsd
<daftykins> spekko: is this with karmic?
<arghh2d2> osx is freebsd
<arghh2d2> dos is unix
<spekko> daftykins, im new to ubuntu.. but i think its karmic
<cambazz> hello
<mediumone> daftykins: the asterisk is below 'Boot' and against /dev/sd3
<cambazz> i need minimal X setup just to run a java profiler
<cambazz> how can i install it
<mikey_> sudo apt-get install xorg
<krysis> does anyone know why my mic is a "playback"?
<mikey_> I think
<cambazz> something that will be lightweight X
<ohir> mediumone: asterisk says this partition has boot_flag set
<daftykins> spekko: v9.10?
<daftykins> mediumone: yeah so that's the bootable partition
<coz_> cambazz,  you could use if you want a DE   lxde
<spekko> daftykins, yes 9.10
<arghh2d2> your mom's a playback
<daftykins> !grub2 | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mdisieno> mikey_, arghh2d2 coz_ switched to rhythm box, things guys
<usicow> I'm on a system which has gnome installed, but when you boot it boots into the command prompt. How can I run gnome so I get a graphical interface?
<daftykins> y'read those guides spekko ? ^
<mdisieno> thanks*
<krysis> arghh2d2:  whats your problem?
<bastid_raZor> usicow: sudo startx ,,iirc
<xro> daftykins, yes it's an ATI HD4570 i think... do you need the exact model?
<cambazz> coz_ : what is DE lxde
<mikey_> Mdisieno, got your music playing now then? hehe
<spekko> daftykins, ive been given links whole day already, formatted windows partition and re installed. but im back to where i started now
<trism> no sudo in startx
<arghh2d2> krysis: did i say anything to you?
<mediumone> ohir, daftykins: how can I change the boot partition to /dev/sda1 ?
<daftykins> usicow: "sudo service gdm start" for karmic, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" for earlier
<spekko> daftykins, ill read that link. havent read it yet
<coz_> cambazz,    DE  stands for  Desktop enviroment   and lxde  although base on gtk  is very very light
<bastid_raZor> usicow: just startx
<krysis> "arghh2d2: your mom's a playback" who eles said anything about playback?
<bazhang> arghh2d2, take the chat elsewhere
<arghh2d2> krysis: your mom?
<mikey_> I'm running Fluxbox at the moment. Really liking it
<krysis> anyway, can anyone plaese help me with my mic?
<mikey_> Krysis, whats up?
<mdisieno> coz_ arghh2d2  unix in basis, but much like with dos, there is departure. in essence one could classify all OS as unix derivative, linux thanks to a kernel finds itself different, just as darwin in mac osx
<bazhang> mdisieno, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<krysis> hey, my intel has 3 different inputs, input source (no number), input source 1, and input source 2, my regular mic works fine with the first one, but recordmydesktop "DEFAULT" is using the second one mikey_
<bouzidmed> hi evrybody
<mdisieno> bazhang, lol, sorry, just clarifying, have a nice day
<CAPcap> is there any way to force widescreen (letterboxing) on a fullscreen laptop moniter
<arghh2d2> mdisieno: please dont try to educate me about things you dont understand
<mdisieno> arghh2d2, if you wish you discuss, lets follow bazhang's suggestion
<arghh2d2> pass
<mdisieno> arghh2d2, then dont start things
<arghh2d2> pfft
<arghh2d2> stfu
<xro> daftykins, so it's an ATI HD4650...
<mediumone> daftykins: I have two linux partitions now and I am unable to boot into any of them. I am booting from the liveCD. How can I boot from any of the two partitions?
<mobius2> i dont understand ...    ubuntu can  create a beautiful  spanned desktop OOB but it's rotated and i cant fix that rotation
<jhb1608> Ok... Um... How do I format my eMac again with Mac OS format and reinstall my Mac OS X CD? I know this is a Ubuntu, because my eMac has Ubuntu installed. and how od I remove the booter and such?
<daftykins> mediumone: what changed between when it did and when it didn't work?
<spekko> daftykins, gona reboot now. this looks promising. will be back with results ^^ thanx
<jrib> jhb1608: you don't want grub or ubuntu anymore?
<JuJuBee> I started an apt-get upgrade but it is taking too long and I need to leave, but I did not use screen.  Can I pause it, connect and use screen to continue it?
<CAPcap> is there any way to force widescreen (letterboxing) on a fullscreen laptop moniter
<CAPcap> ?
<jhb1608> no jrib
<jhb1608> no more yaboot
<jrib> jhb1608: just put your os x disc in and boot from it
<Pelo> CAPcap, what is the purpose of this ?
<jhb1608> tried that
<daftykins> xro: ok so when you boot the CD, have you tried waiting for the disc to stop working and then hitting ctrL+alt+f1 through F6 to see if you get command line logins? (TTYs) as it might just be the graphics that's failing
<jhb1608> won't let me
<jhb1608> it detect no harddrive, only my CD
<jhb1608> but grayed out
<jhb1608> that's why I'm here
<jrib> jhb1608: you need to hold down some key, c maybe (I don't remember).  The osx channel will know.  Also please stop breaking up what you say on different lines
<CAPcap> Pelo, there really isn't any i guess, just was wondering.
<jhb1608> did that
<jbwiv> guys, does anyone know if the Majic SysRq key is enabled on ubuntu by default? doesn't seem to be working on my end
<narendra> hi can i make a whole customised ubuntu CD/DVD from fedora OS
<bazhang> narendra, no
<shane2peru> mediumone, are you still here?  how old is your harddrive?  perhaps hardware is failing?
<mdisieno> mediumone, do you get an error?
<jhb1608> I did all method you can think of, jrib.
<Losha> JuJuBee: no you can't, but depending on what phase of the upgrade it's in, you could interrupt it and restart it. If it's still just downloading packages, you can interrupt it at any time. If it's actually started installing, it may leave your system in an inconsistent state
<mediumone> shane2peru: no, it is just 1 year old.
<spekko> daftykins, same problem still :(
<shane2peru> mdisieno, goes straight to memtest instead of booting
<jhb1608> Even tried the CPART CD too.
<macman_> dd_rescue -v -l Dvd.log /dev/sr0 Dvd.img
<jrib> jhb1608: it's not really an ubuntu issue, just hold down c and boot from the cd.  Ask os-x why that wouldn't work
<macman_> does that look right
<xro> daftykins, so i let it boot and i press ctrl-alt-f1 at the end?
<shane2peru> mediumone, hmm, that is odd
<narendra> bazhang: I need to have  Ububntu , any good in depth tutorial for it, i wanna change it in may ways - from installtion to booting part
<trism> jbwiv: it is set to y in the generic kernel config (and I know alt-sysrq-k works at least)
<daftykins> spekko: ok do you wanna detail a little more about your disk config, which you install first, how you install ubuntu, etc? also is this a SATA system, IDE compat or AHCI mode?
<bazhang> narendra, from within fedora? or from fedora
<mdisieno> shane2peru, do you have a boot selector such as grub installed?
<jhb1608> ok then I'll go to apple room or something, you're not helping me.
<mediumone> daftykins: I followed instructions in this link - http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html. it asks for a reboot. after reboot, it boots into memtest86+
<daftykins> xro: yep, any of ctrL+alt+f1 through f6 should give you a CLI login if it's only the GUI that's busted
<mdisieno> shane2peru, whoops, wrong person, mediumone
<narendra> bazhang: from Ubuntu
<shane2peru> mdisieno, lol, no prob. :)
<jbwiv> trism, what's k do in this case? Is there an easy way for me to test without trying to reboot mymachine?
<bazhang> narendra, remaster fedora from within ubuntu?
<mediumone> shane2peru: it crashed after i followed intructions in that link.
<mediumone> shane2peru: when I run sudo fdisk -l , I can see all partitions
<daftykins> mediumone: sounds like you're close to getting it right, just the default OS to boot is wrong - try holding shift at startup and see if you get a boot menu with the other entries other than memtest listed
<shane2peru> mediumone, it is still there, it is matter of getting it to be recognized, and boot up from grup
<shane2peru> grub
<trism> jbwiv: kills all processes on the current virtual console
<narendra> bazhang: i want to remaster ubuntu 9.10  and give student a custom CD
<shane2peru> mediumone, ok, how many hdd are we dealing with?  just one?
<mediumone> daftykins: I havent tried pressing shift before will do it now
<mediumone> shane2peru: just one
<bazhang> narendra, then you might want to check out ubuntu customization kit /msg ubottu remaster for details and more info
<xro> daftykins, so i see buffer I/O error before the black screen
<tenpenny> hello
<shane2peru> mediumone, also what was installed was it koala for both installations?
<daftykins> xro: ah-har, have you done the memtest option per-chance?
<daftykins> test memory i mean
<mediumone> shane2peru: yes koala
<daftykins> which incidentally runs memtest ^_^
<jbwiv> trism, including X sessions I see. Lol...it worked. thanks ;)
<narendra> bazhang: i want to customise from, install menu to boot menu and may application i want to add like vlc instead of default player
<mediumone> shane2peru: I installed the second time because of the same issue. it was booting into memtest
<bazhang> narendra, yes I understand. please see my comment above
<shane2peru> mediumone, ahh, now that is a pertinent piece of information
<ugliefrog> i have royaly screwed up my nvidia drivers....i have broken packages....anyway is there away to keep my home dir intact a do a fresh install
<xro> daftykins, and the server x is ok now... i just select safe graphic mode... so that mean i can install it?
<mediumone> shane2peru: let me try hitting shift on boot up now. let me see if it takes me to some menu where I can select the partitions to boot from
<shane2peru> mediumone, in light of that, seems as this could be a hardware issue with ubuntu
<JuJuBee> Losha: thanks, that is what I was praying for.  It was still downloading.  Now I used screen to restart process and can detach safely.
<shane2peru> mediumone, or, could even be a BIOS setup that needs adjusted.
<mdisieno> okay, i realize this will sound via gentoo (where im coming from), is there a way to enable wma support in rhythm box, ie similar to a useflag?
<mediumone> shane2peru: I am using a compaq laptop. that's all the specs I know :P
<narendra> bazhang: is there any better way to do it other then UCK?
<daftykins> xro: yep should be fine to install - though bear in mind that you may need to install a graphics driver. are you installing alongside windows?
<bazhang> narendra, have you checked the link yet?
<mediumone> shane2peru: you mean the bootorder?
<CAPcap> I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<daftykins> ugliefrog: what's broken nvidia driver wise?
<shane2peru> mediumone, right, could be
<mediumone> shane2peru: can I first to that "shift" upon reboot?
<ohir> ugliefrog: only if you were smart enough to have separate /home
<xro> daftykins, i'll try  it know... i would like to know how ubuntu 64 works...
<spekko> daftykins, ok. i had windows installed first on one partition. then i installed ubuntu on another partition of the same hard disk. after that i couldnt boot to windows (i have it in my grub boot menu but when i select it i get a black screen for a second and it takes me back to the boot menu). i then re installed windows. then grub was gone. i re installed grub and was back to my first problem of not being able to boot to windows. its
<shane2peru> mediumone, sure give that a try, one question though
<spekko>  a sata hdd yes. and its windows 7 i wana boot to. see these links "http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62dc9d23" and "http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d45c0008d"
<mediumone> shane2peru: yes
<shane2peru> mediumone, when you followed that guide did you use a liveCD?
<Gorash> hey people. I need a hand with a webdav setting. Right now my <IP>/webdav asks for a password (the way i want it) but my <IP> alone also shows contents of davmap, and i dont want that. can anyone give me some pointers!? Please PM Thanks
<narendra> bazhang: which link ?
<daftykins> spekko: is one of those pastebins the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<reactor> how can I make laptop's webcam work?
<narendra> bazhang: " /msg ubottu remaster for details and more info" ??
<spekko> yes
<bazhang> !remaster > narendra
<ubottu> narendra, please see my private message
<spekko> daftykins, yes
<mediumone> shane2peru: no. it was my second installation. I was using it to recover my first lost installation! :(
<mediumone> shane2peru: I am now on the liveCD
<narendra> bazhang: oh got it
<mobius2> reactor, whats the laptop model?
<Phosis> ..
<daftykins> spekko: is it a custom built computer or a company made one?
<mobius2> reactor, sorry if i missed it already
<magikid> I'm trying to get a VPN setup on my server and when I'm configuring iptables to allow masquerading, it gives me this: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.  Any ideas?
<shane2peru> mediumone, ok, perhaps it would be best to try it again via livecd, I may have been wrong about doing it on the same drive, here is that guide again: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<CAPcap> I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<spekko> daftykins, custom built
<reactor> mobius2, ASUS k61ic
<mediumone> shane2peru: ohokay. so I will try it again now
<narendra> bazhang: Thanks
<mediumone> shane2peru: and if it still happens, i'll do that "shift"
<mobius2> reactor, gotcha  just play soccer a moment
<mobius2> ( kick it)
<javito> r4pf
<shane2peru> mediumone, right, give that a try
<javito> olaaaaa
<spekko> daftykins, windows is installed on sdb2 and the boot loader on sdb1, ubuntu / is on sdb3 and /home is on sdb6
<reactor> mobius2, it sux ><
<daftykins> spekko: ok so what mode are the SATA ports in, in BIOS? in AHCI mode win7 creates a 100MB partition at the start for boot info, whereas in IDE compatibility mode it doesn't - i see two NTFS partitions on your fdisk -l output so i'm imagining the 100MB /boot may be there?
<javito> holaa
<mediumone> shane2peru: is ther anyway to get into recovery mode or something on booting?
<javito> ola
<daftykins> spekko: ja so is it safe for me to assume you're running AHCI mode?
<javito> olaaaaa
<bazhang> javito, english here please #ubuntu-es for Spanish
<javito> hello
<shane2peru> mediumone, I'm not 100% sure, I have more experience with recovering grub 1, not grub 2
<spekko> daftykins, not sure what AHCI is but yes windows made a 100mb partition for boot
<ugliefrog> ohir: well i have to reinstall anyways.........so do i make a seperate partioton for home im guessing
<javito> is a one shit
<mobius2> reactor, you have the windows driver already yes?
<bazhang> javito, please stop that
<javito> gayyyyys
<daftykins> spekko: for s***s and giggles can you go check the BIOS and look for IDE/AHCI/RAID in the config plz? i'm assuming an intel based motherboard with southbridge ICHx based SATA
<shaneonabike> boourns: heh i'm back - tried to set something in teh BIOS and htere is no setting - also reset all my drivers in windows to see if that might do the trick
<shaneonabike> boourns: so exhausted and annoyed
<Roasted_> does anybody know how to apply themes to exaile?
<mobius2> reactor, have you tried wine or crossover?
<shaneonabike> boourns: i don't really want to buy a blue tooth earphone set but i might
<mediumone> shane2peru: I am not sure if I am using grub2. how did you know that? is that the default instalation with 9.10?
<reactor> mobius2, I have removed WInblows right when I have my laptop unboxed :P
<spekko> daftykins, lol ok will check now. brb
<shane2peru> mediumone, koala uses grub2 by default
<ohir> ugliefrog: before you reinstall check forums how to fix broken X
<reactor> mobius2, wine? hmm but drivers won't work I think
<mediumone> shane2peru: oh okay
<shane2peru> mediumone, in some regards grub2 is easier to recover
<ohir> ugliefrog: would be shorter
<mobius2> reactor, I can't say I blame you there. But do you have the native Windows DRIVER file on hand ?
<CAPcap> I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<boourns> shaneonabike, sorry to hear that.  based on that link we were reading, i would really think its a hardware problem
<reactor> mobius2, brb need to have a loo
<reactor> k
<mediumone> shane2peru: thats the first good news I've seen till now :)
<mobius2> reactor,  alright
<ohir> ugliefrog: apt-get and aptitude are avaliable in text mode. And there are more options from within livecd
<shaneonabike> boourns: yeah it's annoying and not much i can do heh
<shaneonabike> boourns: wonder if a person could fix that by reloading a new bios?
<shane2peru> mediumone, I learned grub 1 very well, triple booting and fooling around with linux, those are by gone days.
<reactor> mobius2, yh it seems I do
<mobius2> okay
<mobius2> reactor, okay
<boourns> shaneonabike, its possible.  if i were you, i might give up and get a USB device to replace the onboard sound
<mobius2> reactor, have you installed wine?
<reactor> mobius2, ofc
<shaneonabike> boourns: good plan
<shaneonabike> boourns: thanks for your help dude
 * shaneonabike peacin out
<boourns> yeah np
<daftykins> ugliefrog: hey, what nvidia package issues are you having?
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> bueno y esta mierda que
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> no hay salas de andalucia
<saravana> hello all
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> ni de sexo
<mobius2> reactor, I would suggest using the native windows driver ( if possible in wine)  for now,  then we'll continue to find the linux wrap more compfy
<Roasted_> Are there any other music applications for Ubuntu besides Exaile and Amarok that allow you to view your music files AS IS without auto-sorting them by ID tag?
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> jajajaj frikis
<blakkheim> !es | ToniKi
<ubottu> ToniKi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mobius2> reactor, if wine does not support it oob I have a copy of crossover you can use
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> ahh bien bien
<ToniKi> -._|¯|_|¯'--> no yo me voy
<reactor> mobius2, ok but I have just spotted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3736387
<mediumone> shane2peru: in that link, the author mentions some change to be done in the etc/default/grub file
<mobius2> reactor, i bet crossover would run it
<reactor> mobius2, crossover = ?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mediumone> shane2peru: can you tell me what change it is. I didnt make any change last time.
<agentlandmine> Roasted: you can try mp3blaster in the terminal
<ugliefrog> daftykins: i get that when i attempt to activate driver
<Roasted_> is there no way to view files as is with rhythmbox?
<Nafai> does anyone know how to configure empathy to connect to gtalk with a domains account (not gmail)...I can't get it to connect
<CAPcap> Running Karmic. I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<mobius2> reactor, its a little off-topic,  but essentially it's a more user configurable form of the wine server,  there are many variations and each program runs it's own little instance of a win32 kernel if i aint mistaken
<Roasted_> I find it hard to believe applications would at least allow that. Sorting by ID tags sucks.
<mobius2> reactor, i love it
<daftykins> ugliefrog: ah are you using the 'hardware drivers' window? are you set on reinstalling or do you want to see if you can fix?
<ugliefrog> daftykins: if i can fix .... i would prefer
<mobius2> reactor, theres not much it wont run , including adobe photoshop,  ms office 2007 enterprise etc
<daftykins> ugliefrog: can you pastebin the terminal output from "sudo apt-get -f install" plz?
<reactor> mobius2, :P
<reactor> mobius2, I know
<mobius2> reactor, however i use GIMP
<reactor> mobius2, I play win32 gamess through wine and it pwnz
<bazhang> spekko, how recent are these installs
<reactor> mobius2, and I got rid of all windows software except SprintLayout :P
<spekko> daftykins,  the only setting in my BIOS that had (IDE, RAID, AHCI) is onboard e-sata and that is on IDE. RAID mode is on IDE aswell
<mobius2> reactor, have you installed the  webcam's native windows driver  just to see if it functions?
<mediumone> shane2peru: should I add any line into that /etc/default/grub file that asks grub to pick partition one?
<daftykins> spekko: hmmz, ok one sec gotta shout at my dog
<deever> erUSUL: it's "collecting" since a half of an hour, is that normal?
<mobius2> reactor, through WINE
<Maksimbez> ðåáÿò, íóáñêèé âîïðîñ íî ïîäñêàæèòå ïëèç. Õî÷ó ñåáÿ ñêà÷àòü óáóíòó íîâóþ íî íå çíàþ ÷åì îòëè÷àåòüñÿ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Maksimbez> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent ïîäñêàæèòå ïëèç
<spekko> bazhang, i installed ubuntu yesterday or the day before. and windows before last month. and reinstalled windows today
<spekko> daftykins, lol xD
<reactor> mobius2, now not, just that laptop ain't running, brb to do it :P
<CAPcap> Running Karmic. I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<mobius2> reactor, yes let me know how it works out im  curious now
<ugliefrog> daftykins: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d261555c1
<PabloM> hi, i need to make a booteable usb stick with ubuntu server 9.10, and usb-creator is segfaulting... is there any other way to do that?
<mobius2> backtrack
<bazhang> spekko, to get around the 100MB strange boot partition from win7, I got a gparted livecd and then formatted a portion as ntfs for win7, as well as one for ubuntu (ext4) then installed them , win7 first then Ubuntu; prior to that I was having the same issue as yourself
<Gabriel1> What's wrong with linux live cds in certain computers? Here all of them takes so much time to load, all printing the same error: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block...
<mobius2> sounds like a hard drive lock
<daftykins> spekko: i'm kinda getting the idea that what is happening, as i only just read you have two disks
<bazhang> PabloM, you may wish to try unetbootin
<blakkheim> PabloM: unetbootin
<daftykins> spekko: is that you're installing one OS, booting the livecd, installing again and the bootloader of one is going to another
<Gabriel1> what's a hard drive lock?
<PabloM> bazhang, blakkheim : thx
<daftykins> spekko: do you want both OS's on the 320GB drive?
<mobius2> ibm drive lock etc
<spekko> bazhang, i used gparted too to make my partitions but what next?
<daftykins> ugliefrog: ok do you have the 185 driver on right now?
<mobius2> a low level crypto,   actually quite effective
<spekko> daftykins, yes i want and have both OS's on the 320gb drive
<ugliefrog> daftykins: ill check in synaptic real quick
<bazhang> spekko, one continuous one for win7, without the 100mb /boot partition?
<daftykins> spekko: ok if i were you i'd boot the livecd, nuke the entire 320GB drive - disconnect the 1TB disk, install win7, reboot, install ubuntu, then check both work, then plug in the 1TB after :) sorry for the tedious idea but i think the disks are jumbling themselves up - i see it on a lot of SATA systems
<daftykins> ugliefrog: it should be in hardware drivers too if you installed it from activating there
<CAPcap> I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<spekko> bazhang, what do you mean?
<spekko> daftykins, hmmm. but i want the linux on ext4 partition and a swap partition
<CAPcap> CORRECTION: Running Karmic I have a Dell Inspirion 600m laptop. I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 card in it. I have an s-video out thats going to my TV but i cant detect the TV as a monitor. Help?
<daftykins> spekko: what, on the 1TB disk?
<bazhang> spekko, a single (whatever size) ntfs partition; also daftykins idea seems to be good
<spekko> daftykins, no on the 320gb
<daftykins> yeah so just boot the livecd and do manual partitioning
<deever> erUSUL: ?
<spekko> daftykins, bazhang , so i make my partitions then install win7 and then ubuntu?
<bazhang> spekko, yep
<daftykins> spekko: no no no, boot the livecd, with the 1TB disk disconnected, nuke the whole disk - no partitions at all
<surge_> Capcap, I remember having that issue in the past
<daftykins> then install windows to a custom size, so it's only one (or two with the 100MB)
<surge_> I think you have to mess with aticonfig
<daftykins> then boot ubuntu and do its' own custom partitions
<daftykins> no creating ahead of time :>
<spekko> daftykins, hmmm. thats basically the exact same setup i had at first
<CAPcap> surge the problem seems common, the answer i cannot find
<bazhang> the 100mb is problematic for karmic installer it seems
<reactor> mobius2, damn I can't find any drv on that disc ><
<surge_> yeah I remember googling it on my dell laptop, different card of course
<surge_> but with the proprietary ati drivers
<daftykins> spekko: with only one disk in?
<surge_> you can use aticonfig to force it to enable svideo
<bazhang> spekko, I am just reporting on how I got the dual boot to work successfully
<spekko> daftykins, nope with both.
<surge_> either as a separate display or clone depending on resolution
<CAPcap> surge im not using the prop drivers because i dont believe they support my card
<spekko> bazhang, ok can u explain exactly how you got it to work?
<surge_> uggh, yeah my problem is that it doesn't support my card on the newest kernel
<surge_> I was fine in Ubuntu 8.10
<PabloM> bazhang, blakkheim : apparently it's working
<daftykins> spekko: ah y'see i think it's the key element this time :) please try with only one drive in
<PabloM> bazhang, blakkheim : thx again
<surge_> but I don't use svideo or 3d often so it wasn't a huge sacrifice
<bazhang> spekko, boot with gparted live cd; make one ntfs partition and one ext4 partition ; install win7 on ntfs then ubuntu on ext4
<mobius2> reactor, okay
<spekko> bazhang, that it? :O so simple? :/
<CAPcap> surge_, i dont use the svideo often either but i miss my 3D
<bazhang> spekko, though disconnecting the 1TB drive seems wise beforehand
<NoOneHere> if i have 4 G of Ram how match swap area i will need ? 10 G is it ok ?
<bazhang> NoOneHere, way too much
<spekko> bazhang, daftykins, ok will do that. thanx alot guys. will be back with results. if you still here by the time im done ^_^
<me_> hello people. could you please help me. I am watching a lot of videos on my computer, and half of them are in HD quality. I am making my try in transition to linux, and yesterday I, once again, tryed watching HD videos in linux. The problem is that they eat up a lot of processor load, and, unless ALL over apps are off, the playback is laggy(meaning - not watchable). My computer is all fine and I never had this problem in doors(I can play up to 4 of t
<me_> hose there simultaneously). Thought I could ask here about that. Please let me know if there is a fix, or ever will be. Thanks.
<me_> hello people. could you please help me. I am watching a lot of videos on my computer, and half of them are in HD quality. I am making my try in transition to linux, and yesterday I, once again, tryed watching HD videos in linux. The problem is that they eat up a lot of processor load, and, unless ALL over apps are off, the playback is laggy(meaning - not watchable). My computer is all fine and I never had this problem in doors(I can play up to 4 of t
<me_> hose there simultaneously). Thought I could ask here about that. Please let me know if there is a fix, or ever will be. Thanks.
<CAPcap> If I download and install  the ATI proprietary Drivers and it nukes my graphics, is it possible to reinstall the xorg ones?
<bazhang> PinGun, please dont repeat
<PinGun> please help
<reactor> mobius2, hmm but there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3736387
<NoOneHere> so if i have 4g og ram how match i should give to swap ?
<PinGun> bazhang the message was interrupet first time, sori.
<reactor> mobius2, I have no idea if it will help
<daftykins> CAPcap: drivers don't work like windows, they're still there - it's just whatever driver is being told to be used that gets used
<diablo69> ok so I reinstall alsa from a tar ball, and I got system sound logging in
<surge_> Its fairly easy, you just edit the xorg.conf
<Manii> Hi, is there a way to delay the next line to be executed in a bash file
<diablo69> but still no other sound..and when I try to run alsamxier it says its not found
<surge_> actually, back up your xorg.conf beforehand
<tomek_> hi
<daftykins> PinGun: first please don't repeat. second what graphics?
<CAPcap> daftykins,  so if it screws everything up because my card isnt supported properly is it possible to switch back 'easily'?
<surge_> if the new drivers don't work, just restore the old xorg.conf from the command line and reboot
<mobius2> reactor,  /me looks
<reactor> mobius2, kk
<PinGun> daftykins nVidia graphics.
<surge_> CAPcap, look at what I said about xorg.conf
<NoOneHere> any idea ?
<PinGun> daftykins some demanding games work. 512mb, 9500 mobile.
<NoOneHere> so if i have 4 G of RAM how match i should give to swap ?
<daftykins> CAPcap: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is what usually defines what driver is in use. if X epically fails, you'll want to delete that file so it reverts to standard. because by installing ATI proprietary one of the steps will be forcing the driver in that config to the new one
<daftykins> CAPcap: so you could just log in at CLI and delete it
<CAPcap> CLI?
<daftykins> CAPcap: after backing up of course ;)
<daftykins> command line interface.
<PinGun> NoOneHere, with 4gb I believe you don't need swap. BUT! I use the same amount as I have physical memory, just so that things like hybernation work, I heard it's important for that.
<daftykins> PinGun: what drivers are you using? 185 from hardware drivers?
<PinGun> daftykins, yes, them. videocard drivers influence the hdplayback?
<boourns> NoOneHere, i've heard to use your ram * 1.5 for the swap
<larafs> ola
<larafs> hablais español?¿?¿?
<ugliefrog> fresh install it is :) ...... is the a howto on seperating the home dir from the main filesystem....so in the future this will be easier
<CAPcap> daftykins, surge_, you just lost me entirely sorry. Ubuntu n00b. Linux n00b.
<blakkheim> !es | larafs
<ubottu> larafs: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrtj> ciao
<jrtj> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<surge_> okay
<daftykins> CAPcap: please just follow the guide then haha
<daftykins> !ati | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surge_> there is a text file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PinGun> !nvidia
<CAPcap> daftykins, i know i can install, my issue is if something goes wrong i dont know how to go back
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surge_> its the config for X server which is handles the graphics for Linux
<PinGun> no luck...
<jleeperry> Is it possible to use my computer as a webdav server?
<surge_> it has a section in it called device that tells the X server which installed driver to load
<daftykins> PinGun: if you use the newer drivers from the nvidia vdpau PPA and a VDPAU capable video player it can offload HD playback of VC-1 and H.264 to the gfx and so run properly
<diablo69> anyone know how to install alsamixer?
<surge_> if you "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<daftykins> diablo69: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<surge_> you will have a backup of the current driver configuration
<NoOneHere> PinGun: what is it hybernation ?
<catzz> Hello!
<catzz> how to write with fire? :)
<surge_> so if you screw it up all you need to do is "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (aka copy the backup back over the configuration) to restore it to how things are now
<catzz> Super button +
<diablo69> daftykins when I ran gnome-alsa mixer it seg faulted
<warriorforgod> Is there a way to use 2 network cards at once on ubuntu?
<catzz> Hello How to write with fire on desctop?
<surge_> warriorforgod: its Linux, there is a way for 200 to work
<PinGun> NoOneHere, check wikipedia for a good explanation... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation_%28computing%29
<Counterspell> is there an easy way to get a script to run after logging in to a locked screen?
<surge_> it can even act as a router
<surge_> not that you want to do that
<catzz> Hello how to write with fire on desctop?
<bazhang> !ccsm | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<CAPcap> thanks surge_
<warriorforgod> I seem to be having an issue then.  I have a wired and a wireless card in my box.  If I assign IP's to both of them and then use ping -I <interface> google.com only one of them can ping out at a time.
<PinGun> daftykins, thanks. what is VDPAU? i'm kinda stupid about technical things, still morning, please kick me in the right direction
<diablo69> here is a paste bin
<surge_> no prob
<diablo69> http://pastebin.com/m782a214a
<kemmotar> hi all
<surge_> its defaulting to one
<daftykins> PinGun: video decode and presentation API for Unix, nvidia's driver to have the GPU offload HD playback from the CPU. check google for more
<Manii> Hi, is there a way to delay the next line to be executed in a bash file
<surge_> expecially if they are on the same network and can route to Google
<blakkheim> Manii: sleep
<Manii> blakkheim, could you give me an example please
<catzz> Help pls! I installed Google Chrome and i want so set it as standart browser how?
<blakkheim> Manii: sleep 5 would sleep for 5 seconds before executing the next line
<Pici> Manii: see man sleep.  More Bash help in #bash
<surge_> why do you want it to use both at the same time for the same connection?
<catzz> in what catalog are beeing instaled all programs?
<CAPcap> surge_ can i do the cp thing from the command line on when im booting if everything hits the fan?
<Manii> blakkheim, thanks a lot
<PinGun> daftykins, i just mean How to set it up to work now? please
<surge_> CAPcap, if X11 hits the fan, you'll get the command line anyway
<catzz> bazhang  ubottu ty
<warriorforgod> surge_: I want to assign one for my VM's that are hosted on the machine, and the other for just the machine.
<catzz> in what catalog are beeing instaled all programs?
<amee2k> evening everyone
<surge_> but if all else fails, hit ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to command line
<catzz> hi
<surge_> ctrl-alt-F7 to go back to graphics
<amee2k> what is the full name of the default "Sans" font?
<surge_> you can try it now
<CAPcap> surge_ thanks :) but thats where i do it from? thats what i was checking
<warriorforgod> surge_: If I bring up both at once, either the VM's only, or the machine only can hit the internet.
<daftykins> PinGun: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa step 1 get the driver from here, full instructions are on the page so plz don't ask. step 2 get a compatible player, of which i have no idea about but i think mplayer will do it \o/
<surge_> oh, are they using the same IP?
<warriorforgod> surge_: No.
<surge_> so you have a VM, is it running as a bridge
<surge_> or with a NAT connection?
<surge_> to the network
<warriorforgod> surge_: Bridged so that it grabs its ip from my dhcp server
<donaldo> Hello. I have a Toshiba x205-S9800, with a Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. After I installed karmic I only get sound from 2 speakers. I'm trying to get to work my 4.1 built in speakers, I have tried several ways with no luck.
<surge_> hmm
<surge_> that is interesting
<surge_> are you connected, to a router, or straight to a cable modem>
<warriorforgod> surge_: Would it have something to do with me using wicd instead of the gnome network manager
<catzz> hello in what catalog are beeing installed programs?
<warriorforgod> surge_: router
<surge_> or dsl router
<rdunnion> hi. My xsane is running real slow and the window keeps greying out. Is there a log somewhere that tells me what is going on?
<surge_> okay
<kemmotar> amee2k: i think you asking for DejaVu fonts
<surge_> it shouldn't
<giacomo> cat's eye,yellow fever
<amen51> ?
<surge_> they both just tell the wireless card to do the same thing
<surge_> do an ifconfig -a
<surge_> on the VM and regular machine, see if the MAC is the same, and if they have their own separate DHCP lease
<TPS> What's with the spam highlights I keep waking up to ?
<catzz> help pls!
<warriorforgod> surge_: http://pastebin.com/m26499856 --that is the regular machine.
<catzz> Where installer save programs?
<aaandaiii> When I activate Font Smoothing in Appearance, it doesn't stay after I logout.
<catzz> what catalog?
<aaandaiii> No, in fact, my font smoothing vanishes after I close the Appearance app
<surge_> okay
<surge_> I see the vboxnet0 bridge device
<aaandaiii> lol nevermind. bye
<warriorforgod> surge_: The VM has a different MAC address than eth0 or wlan0
<surge_> yeah I see
<Ermosillo>  	/msg Solarwind XDCC SEND #100
<surge_> can you go into your router, check to see if it has a lease?
<warriorforgod> surge_: Which one? The VM or the host?
<pietia> how to install alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<warriorforgod> surge_: The VM can't get an IP address from the dhcp server at all.
<surge_> I know the host has one
<surge_> ah okay
<catzz> HELP! WHERE ALL THE PROGRAMS BEIING INSTALED?
<surge_> whats running on the VM
<KB1JWQ> catzz: Don't shout.
<blakkheim> !caps | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<catzz> sr :)
<surge_> whats running in the VM, ubuntu?
<surge_> or another Linux
<Myrtti> catzz: why do you need to know that?
<warriorforgod> surge_: gentoo
<warriorforgod> surge_: Although it happens no matter what VM I try and boot
<catzz> how to set google chrome as standart browser instead of Firefox
<amee2k> kemmotar: thanks :)
<surge_> I think I had a friend of mine with the same problem
<ohir> catzz: usually /var/cache/apt/archives
<surge_> is iptables running?
<warriorforgod> Let me check
<catzz> firefox %u i have this
<catzz> how to ser Google Chrome?
<warriorforgod> surge_: No.
<surge_> I'm wondering if your firewall is not configured to allow traffic through on that network card
<surge_> okay
<Lucider> hi all >> i have a problem with my generic karmic install ... i didn't burn any cds after install karmic and i got a low space so i just did back up some movies but i used brasero and the cd name i wrote was "DVD [70]" but after burn i find the dvd name changed to "DVD [70]                       " and it just mounted in a file  with a space after the name so i did it again with nautilus but this time it didn't remember the name and renamed my cd to "CDROM"
<Lucider>  it was OK before karmic and i did google for it but no success ANY HELP PLEASE ??????????????????
<surge_> one way to be sure is to try setting up a NAT interface for gentoo, see if it works
<warriorforgod> surge_: Let me try that real quick.
<aiwa> hey i downloaded in the gnome.org some log in screen. how can i change it?
<rdunnion> I think I have too many packages installed because my xsane is running real slow. How can I get rid of uneeded packages?
<pietia> how to install alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<mguy> isn't xsane a scanner program?
<Myrtti> pietia: alsa is already installed and pulseaudio uses it
<Myrtti> !away > dtcrshr_AWAY
<ubottu> dtcrshr_AWAY, please see my private message
<warriorforgod> surge_: Nat works.
<blakkheim> Lucider: spamming and typing in all caps doesn't make people want to help you
<aiwa> try the genitor
<aiwa> janitor
<dtcrshr_AWAY> sorry Myrtti but ill let irc open for logging purposes for the weekend, changed the nick to not look uncofident
<PinGun> daftykins, Thanks. Working on it. do you happen to know if my problem is a common problem, or why is the solution not in the distrib already?
<Lucider> hi all >> i have a problem with my generic karmic install ... i didn't burn any cds after install karmic and i got a low space so i just did back up some movies but i used brasero and the cd name i wrote was "DVD [70]" but after burn i find the dvd name changed to "DVD [70]                       " and it just mounted in a file  with a space after the name so i did it again with nautilus but this time it didn't remember the name and renamed my cd to "CDROM"
<Lucider>  it was OK before karmic and i did google for it but no success please help >>> sorry no cap
<rdunnion> mguy - yes xsane is a scanner program
<surge_> great
<surge_> well...
<pietia> Myrtti,is it possible to remove pulseaudio ? works very strange with skype :(
<surge_> from the host do a sudo iptables -L
<Myrtti> pietia: sure it's possible, but it's also possible to make it work with skype too. Skype.com has some nice discussions on their forums about how to do it
<warriorforgod> surge_: http://pastebin.com/m12fddfbc
<pietia> Myrtti, any poiners?
<surge_> well iptables isn't the problem
<surge_> I just did some googling, seems bridging doesn't work for wireless devices
<mikunos> hi guys how have I enable the s-video out in order to see my movies on my tv?
<daftykins> PinGun: no no idea, i have never found a solution to proper HD playback nor proper DTS and dolby digital passthrough audio over optical and digital coaxial on Linux. just gave up
<surge_> I'm wondering if its trying to connect out through wireless
<catzz> Hello how to set google chrome instead of firefox on the top
<warriorforgod> surge_: The VM's?
<catzz> Hello how to set google chrome instead of firefox on the top on the panel
<Pixar2> Hi, I need a trick around this, I'm having a mounted external hdd which is innactive and in sleep mode most of the time. Now whenever i browse my desktop folders, the desktop lags because it;s so stupid for some reason it's checking for my external, and it takes a 5 sec lag to browse my desktop forder in order to turn on my hdd. Maybe it;s because of nautilus, it starts all the stuff. dunno, did you guys noticed that ?
<bazhang> catzz, add the icon you mean?
<catzz> yes yes!
<bazhang> catzz, grab and drag there?
<catzz> nooo
<catzz> when i click launchs firefox
<surge_> well the bridge interface may be trying to use a wireless adapter
<catzz> i need Google Chrome
<surge_> instead of your ethernet card
<catzz> i installed already!
<surge_> which doesn't work, apparently
<bazhang> catzz, of course, you would need a launcher for chrome
<surge_> which makes sense since the bridged device is working as an ethernet device
<nytek_> catzz: right click on the panel and hit add to panel
<mcce11> Can the workspace setting in 8.10 be configured to show different icons in different Workspaces?
<catzz> yes
<PinGun> daftykins, oh, that's a shame. how do i check if i got that other driver working? by far i just added the repos and installed the updates... btw are you a user of nvidia too?
<pietia> Myrtti, got it ! thanks for idea
<nytek_> catzz: add a launcher then find google chrome in /bin/ as the command name
<surge_> is your router doing MAC filtering?
<warriorforgod> surge_: No.
<catzz> there are no google chrome :(
<surge_> have you tried statically assigning an IP in the host?
<nytek_> catzz: you have it installed correct?
<surge_> and seeing if it will connect out through the bridge
<surge_> like 192.169.1.50
<catzz> YEs
<catzz> i have launcher on desctop
<warriorforgod> Not yet.  Will try that now.
<daftykins> PinGun: yeah right now i'm typing from my ASRock Ion PC which i have on an LCD TV as my HTPC. i also have nvidia graphics in my desktop PC. you'll need to disable the current 185 driver, then i install either the 190 or 195 driver in terminal e.g. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-195" then run it
<NoOneHere> i have a ntfs partition with data that i can't delete how i can without deleting this partiotion get there ext3 file system ?
<nytek_> catzz:  the binary should be in /bin
<ivansmo> Hi to all, when I try to install skype I get this error message  E: Couldn't find package skype
<hikenboot> anyone able to suggest a pastebin that alows upload png files?
<catzz> sec!
<surge_> you'll of course have to add the gateway, subnet, and dns settings
<bazhang> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<catzz> i cant find there ... :(
<mcce11> Can different workspaces have different desktop icons?
<PinGun> daftykins, why sudo, is it cool if i just used the gui? by the way did you find the reason, like the cause of the slow playback? cause, i mean, i.e. VLC player - it's supposedly the same player that runs fine in doors...
<jenia> guys
<jenia> hello
<nytek_> catzz: it might be labeled as chromium
<Trek> we're around, just ask your question jenia
<rdunnion> I think I have too many packages installed because my xsane is running real slow. How can I get rid of uneeded packagessudo ./configure
<hikenboot> thanks bazhang
<rdunnion> sry
<jenia> i want to change the function of one of my keys
<jenia> where can i do that?
<NoOneHere> i have a ntfs partition with data that i can't delete how i can without deleting this partiotion get there ext3 file system ?
<mcce11> jenia: Right Alt key?
<ohir> rdunnion: use aptitude in terminal
<ivansmo> How to install skype on xubuntu 8.04????
<Trek> was there a new kernel update to 9.04?
<daftykins> PinGun: yeah whichever way you find comfortable. i just find CLI quicker and easier. VLC i don't use, but mplayer i was getting poor playback smoothness with, even with a quad core PC
<catzz> cant find :(
<mcce11> jenia, Is it the right Alt key that you want to change?
<djnomad> NoOneHere  boot into live disk and specify partition manually
<ivansmo> sudo apd-get install skype  then I get this error E: Couldn't find package skype
<bazhang> NoOneHere, reformat as ext3 without formatting? that doesn't make sense
<Myrtti> !skype | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rdunnion> ohir - I just tried deborphan does that do the same thing?
<nytek_> ivansmo: sudo apt-get install python-skype
<PinGun> When I press Right mouse button on a video file, it gives me Mplayer, and "Gnome mplayer". the latter works fine, the other one does start the video playback. How do i get rid of the bad one?
<djnomad> NoOneHere,  have used ubuntu for 2 years and for the first time the other day I was comfortable enough to manually do it and it is real easy
<ohir> !aptitude | rdunnion
<ubottu> rdunnion: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ivansmo> the same again sudo apt-get install python-skype
<charbel> any lebanese guys here ?
<toastedmilk> My kernel won't upgrade from 2.6.27-15, how can I fix this?
<nytek_> catzz: idk :(
<ivansmo> E: Couldn't find package python-skype
<catzz> sec ill tr y to reinstall
<Myrtti> ivansmo: did you look at the links ubottu gave you?
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade then removed the old kernels and run update-grub
<blakkheim> remove*
<mcce11> Can GNOME workspaces show different Desktop icons in different workspaces?
<jenia> no its the keys that is between the right and the left mouse keys
<djnomad> I am having trouble with java and flash in firefox
<PinGun> daftykins with quad core? wooow. But you got it fixed with the driver, right? or you just use a different OS for video?
<ivansmo> yes I have look those links and before and I have install repository packages
<catzz> I FOUND!
<PinGun> daftykins, When I press Right mouse button on a video file, it gives me Mplayer, and "Gnome mplayer". the latter works fine, the other one does start the video playback. How do i get rid of the bad one?
<bazhang> !lb | charbel
<ubottu> charbel: The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<nytek_> ivansmo: try apt-get install skype?
<jenia> its on my laptop ibm  x61 lenovo
<catzz> thanks a lot Nytek!
<jenia> that key opens tabs, i want it to scroll
<ivansmo> I try that and I get this message all the time E: Couldn't find package python-skype
<mcce11> I am running GNOME in Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex
<daftykins> PinGun: to be honest i've just not tried using karmic at all on my desktop yet. it was jaunty i tried HD playback with last, i only want HD playback working on my HTPC really :)
<TimeRider> Setting up linux-generic (2.6.28.18.23)
<ivansmo> just like system try install skype from CDrom??
<mcce11> Any help would be appreciated.
<jenia> to scroll i do: press that key and pull down or up
<daftykins> PinGun: to be honest it's only an aesthetic thing so i'd just ignore it. check the mplayer settings to see if it's using VDPAU
<daftykins> (that's the part i'm unsure of)
<Minger> anybody know if a default ubuntu installation comes with a mail package installed? (need notifications from crontab)
<igge> anyone who knows how to get also working over pulseaudio ?
<nytek_> ivansmo: no, do a quick google.. first link
<djnomad> does flash player require more than just the flashplugin to function correctly ?
<mcce11> Can anybody help me with this?
<blakkheim> !ask | mcce11
<ubottu> mcce11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nytek_> mcce11: what is your problem?
<djnomad> mcce11,  you asked about the kernel not upgrading? if so I have no clue about that
<PinGun> daftykins, what do you use for htpc?
<titan_ark> Damn, my wireless is not working. was working fine until last night. i reboot and now i need to plug in a wire.
<Minger> does crontab require a mail package, smtp server?, installed?
<igge> alsa?
<mcce11> nytek_: Can different workspaces show different desktop icons?
<nytek_> titan_ark: try invoking iwconfig and see what your output is
<daftykins> PinGun: ASRock Ion 330 HT BD
<PinGun> daftykins, emm... not familiar. But What OS is there?
<nytek_> mcce11: hmm, i dont think so.
<nytek_> mcce11: but im not 100% positive
<daftykins> PinGun: i bought it without one and installed ubuntu karmic, then put www.xbmc.org on it :)
<Trek> is there a way to temporarily purge the stored networking information so that it can be refreshed?
<Fud> question got nx working on a lan the screen comes up programs can be opened etc but the mouse pointer cannot move any windows, any idea what i missed in the conf?
<mcce11> nytek_: When you switch workspaces, do you get identical desktop icon layouts?
<nytek_> mcce11: yes
<charbel> hi i need ur help :)
<titan_ark> nytek_: wight now i am connected by a wire. this is the result of iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369719/
<jenia> can someone help me:
<jenia> i want to change the function of one of my keys
<ivansmo> OK I look and the first link and yesterday I try to install skype with deb package and then I recieve this message error: dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2
<jenia> that key opens tabs, i want it to scroll
<charbel> i installed ubuntu and now i'm connected to the internet but firefox is not opening websites
<jenia> its on my laptop ibm  x61 lenovo
<mcce11> nytek_: Thought it was a bug.  I guess it was always that way and I never noticed it before.  Thank you.
<xro> hi again, my ubuntu 64 bits works fine now but i dont have wireless...i could install proprietary driver broadcom B43 or broadcom STA... but it doesn't work... someone can help me?
<nytek_> titan_ark: ok, run iwconfig eth2 essid "Your network name"
<nytek_> titan_ark: then run dhclient eth2
<PinGun> daftykins, "free and open source (GPL) software media player" - why don't you tell me use this instead of mplayer?
<Emcho_> hi all
<daftykins> PinGun: which is that exactly?
<PinGun> daftykins XBMC is an award-winning free and open source (GPL) software media player
<ivansmo> any idea
<daftykins> PinGun: because it's a whole media centre frontend that uses mplayer :) please read the site
<PinGun> daftykins from http://xbmc.org/about/
<daftykins> i have to go make some food now anywho, getting late
<PinGun> daftykins, but what makes that frontend work fine with HD videos?
<xro> hi again, my ubuntu 64 bits works fine now but i dont have wireless...i could install proprietary driver broadcom B43 or broadcom STA... but it doesn't work... someone can help me?
<daftykins> good luck with it
<titan_ark> nytek_: it says Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<titan_ark>     SET failed on device eth2 ; Operation not permitted.
<PinGun> daftykins thanks for your time good day!
<daftykins> PinGun: default config to make mplayer work with VDPAU
<blakkheim> !repeat | xro
<ubottu> xro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<daftykins> np you too :)
<nytek_> ivansmo: run sudo apt-get install libasound2
<nytek_> titan_ark: run it as a super user
<ivansmo> It says this libasound2 is already the newest version.
<guntbert> Trek: about what "stored networking information" are you talking?
<titan_ark> nytek_: i am new to linux, could you tell me how?
<nytek_> titan_ark: just put a sudo in front of it
<titan_ark> oh :P stupid me
<nytek_> titan_ark: no worries
<Trek> guntbert, you can ignore my question i got the answers I was looking for
<igge> hello anyone who knows how I can route ALSA or jack to pulse audio?
<nytek_> ivansmo: hmm, you might need a specific version or something
<guntbert> Trek: I try to ignore no one :-) nice you got it
<titan_ark> nytek_: ok did that
<albasheers> windows in taskbar are  laging  on restore  and  minimize
<titan_ark> nytek_: followed by  sudo dhclient eth2
<jayelco> join #i7500
<nytek_> titan_ark: you should be on the internet now
<titan_ark> nytek_: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<titan_ark> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<nytek_> titan_ark: try loading a browser
<titan_ark> this is what it says
<igge> hello anyone?
<Fud> question got nx working on a lan the screen comes up programs can be opened etc but the mouse pointer cannot move any windows, any idea what i missed in the conf?
<macman_> hi all .. im heavy into authoring movies etc .. say i rip a dvd as a mpg file .. is dvdauthor the best solution to get it back to dvd format ?
<nytek_> titan_ark: do you have a password on your network?
<ivansmo> nytex_ please can you help me on private chat
<titan_ark> nytek_: yes
<nytek_> titan_ark: wpa or wep?
<guntbert> !pm | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<titan_ark> nytek_: wpa/wapa2
<titan_ark> *wpa2
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: er..i tried that, and the new kernel doesn't show up in my grub menu
<titan_ark> nytek_: any ideas?/
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: i just did it today and it worked. you must have done some step incorrectly
<nytek_> titan_ark: do you have gnome-network manager installed?
<IcE^_> t
<toastedmilk> toastedmilk: aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, and update-grub seem pretty straightforward
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: you skipped the step about removing the older kernels
<erUSUL> !info devede | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<titan_ark> nytek_: no i am on kde
<toastedmilk> toastedmilk: i used sudo rm to remove everything in update-grub that was older
<ivansmo> Oh sorry I didnt know that
<ivansmo> sorry
<ivansmo> Im just 3 or 4 days using linux
<nytek_> titan_ark: im not too familiar with kde. im sorry
<ivansmo> :)
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: : i used sudo rm to remove everything in update-grub that was older
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: you need to remove the old ones from /boot
<bjorn_> Hi, how can I change the root password?
<titan_ark> nytek_: :( the kubuntu channel is dead :P
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: THEN run update-grub
<ivansmo> OK I supose that skype wont work on my xubuntu 8.04
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: sudo rm /boot/initrd/  and sudo rm /boot/vmlinuz
<ivansmo> I can live without skype
<blakkheim> bjorn_: sudo passwd root (but someone will flip out and tell you not to)
<nytek_> titan_ark: that might tell you something :)
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: you only need to remove the older ones, not all of them. removing all of them is bad.
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: yeah, i just removed the older ones
<titan_ark> nytek_: :D you guys always have something going against each other
<ivansmo> next question is :  can someone help me to run sound on my system, drivers are installed and I can run alsa but there is no sound atall
<toastedmilk> blakkheim: but the newer ones don't show up in the grub menu
<blakkheim> toastedmilk: pastebin the output of "ls /boot"
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all...for Linux gaming, does sound-card support of Dolby Digital or DTS matter?
<nytek_> titan_ark: im not really into the gui stuff :D
<catzz> hello  i found theme how to set that theme?
<bjorn> blakkheim, what I mean is my "sudo" pw
<guntbert> !root | bjorn
<ubottu> bjorn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blakkheim> bjorn: then just sudo passwd yourusernamehere
<narendra> Hi, I want to download packages, I know i can do it using -d option  in apt-get, But it goes to //var/cache/apt/archives directory , I want to have my own directory, How i can do it ?
<titan_ark> nytek_: :)
<guntbert> blakkheim: don't recommend that please
<blakkheim> guntbert: this is changing his USER's password, tell me what is wrong with that please
<frog_m>  /nick lez.f
<Myrtti> blakkheim: you don't need sudo for that
<Myrtti> blakkheim: just passwd as the user
<raff0z> hi all
<guntbert> blakkheim: that is the wrong way to do it - with an encrypted home you might loose access
<raff0z> i need help
<bjorn> great, thanks
<blakkheim> guntbert: this person didn't mention anything about encryption, and that's kind of an "opt-in" thing during the install, isn't it? also it's "lose" not "loose" :/
<guntbert> bjorn: your sudo pw is *your* password
<bjorn> guntbert, yes. but it seems like its not per default the same as my user profile passwor
<catzz> hello  i found theme how to set that theme?
<guntbert> blakkheim: you english is better than mine but in support you should stay on the cautious side
<bjorn> that unlocks my keyring etc.
<bazhang> catzz, a tar.gz?
<ganja> hi
<ganja> can I run a notify-send with cron?
<mono__> hi
<pershian007> hi
<mono__> why is the realtime kernel of ubuntustudio not up-to-date?
<mono__> are there problems to patch the newest one?
<mezquitale> is it possible to recover a deleted directory or must I recover every file manually?
<guntbert> bjorn: it is the password you set on installation (only for the first user)
<raff0z> my fan with karmic are problematic... but 2/3 days ago there wasn't problems... is like fans are activated only at the start and when i m into ubuntu its state remains the same ... infact if my laptop is cold fans do not works (and is right) but when i m into my ubuntu they don't work (even if they are necessary) how can i solve this?
<catzz> hello  i found theme how to set that theme?
<bjorn> guntbert, yed
<catzz> o idk!
<catzz> Emerald theme
<bazhang> catzz, a tar.gz?
<bjorn> bye
<bazhang> !emerald | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<raff0z> noone?
<arooni> how do i edit/remove bookmarks in palces tab
<guntbert> bjorn: its the same that you use if you want to install software
<narendra> Hi, I want to download packages, I know i can do it using -d option  in apt-get, But it goes to //var/cache/apt/archives directory , I want to have my own directory, How i can do it ?
<ivansmo> how can I catch printscreen so that I show someone my setings on terminal window alsamixer
<catzz> !emerald | catzz
<ubottu> catzz, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<raff0z> ???
<Yggdrasil> hello, my volum controll seems to have gottent deleted from my panel , i dont see it in the list from add item to tpanel any one have any idea how fix it up?
<catzz> Hello why Flash player doest work on google chrome?
<surge_> ask Adobe, but likely it probably has to be manually configured
<spridel> i think something is wrong with the hardware settings on my distro or the update mirror is bogged any ideas/
<surge_> used to have to do that with firefox
<catzz> Hello why Flash player doest work on google chrome?
<erUSUL> !repeat | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<catzz> Hello why Flash player doest work on google chrome?
<ganja> lol
<catzz> !repeat | catzz
<ubottu> catzz, please see my private message
<catzz> Hello why Flash player doest work on google chrome?
<bazhang> catzz, stop repeating please
<catzz> bot said i should repeat :D
<duffydack> lol
<catzz> :D
<narendra> bazhang: can you help me- at download apt-get problem
<ganja> so nobody know how to run a notify-send from cron? if I do a touch it work but not notify-send
<guntbert> !screenshot | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bazhang> narendra, you are trying to set up an apt-mirror? aptoncd?
<Yeti> My internet is connected, I can use Empathy, but Firefox is giving me hassle. Occasionally it can load up google, and do a google search, but it can't seem to open any other sites. Help is very much appeciated. :-)
<narendra> bazhang: nope, I am trying to download package to a directory
<bazhang> narendra, for what purpose
<blackstar_> Can some one help me out with a qualcomm Gobi 3G connection?
<ivansmo> yes I would like to, now Im installing software for screen capture because when I press printscr and try to paste in gimp image editor it says there is no image in clipboard
<ivansmo> wait a moment and Ill give a picture
<jrib> ivansmo: in a default ubuntu install, PrintScreen will display a prompt, not copy to your clipboard
<catzz> Hello how to install Flash player on google chrome?
<ganja> printscr start a program where you choose to save the pic somwhere
<narendra> bazhang: Basically, I have to install some software again and again, So i am using apt-get -d option to download them all, but apt-get -d option put packages into a default directory and not into separate directory
<jophish> Is there a command to transform lines in a file into bash correct lines. For example putting "\ " instead of " "
<narendra> bazhang: these packages i can give to somebody who do not have internet
<jophish> or is it possible to get find to output like this.
<bazhang> narendra, aptoncd then
<TruthTaco> im having video playback issues, currently using open source driver, no ATI restricted driver available (looking for tips)
<MasterCakes> Hello, everyone!
<blackstar_> Can some one help me out with a qualcomm ? for a buitin Gobi connect card?
<mzuverink> In 9.10, the have a handy dandy envelope to choose from Empathy and Evolution, how can I get that back, cant she empathy w/o it?
<madch33z3> so i figured out my wireless issue. there is a problem with network manager in gnome. now that i put wicd on, i dont drop. i have an atheros card...
<jrib> jophish: sed, but you should tell us what you are actually trying to do as there is probably a better way
<catzz> Hello how to install Flash player on google chrome?
<narendra> bazhang: the basic moto is behind is this - http://techfandu.blogspot.com/2008/09/rpm-bundle-packaging-system.html , let me try aptoncd
<ivansmo> well there is no prompt, I have XUBUNTU 8.04 maybe that is the reason
<wolter> catzz, you only need to install it system-wide
<jophish> jrib,  I am trying to copy over the folder structure from one place to another (different machines). At the moment I am using "find ./ ! \( -name \*\.\* \) -print". But this outputs in human readable format, not appropriate for mkdir
<blackstar_> Catzz on youtube there is a video made by a user name gotbletu
<jophish> I have access to a nfs share with the folder structure on it
<erUSUL> jophish: use tar or rsync
<catzz> YOUTUBE doesnt work without FP :D
<narendra> bazhang: did u read the article
<jrib> jophish: instead of printing, use -exec.  Or use -print0 in combination with xargs -0
<mzuverink> Help on empathy, w/o envelope in taskbar cant see empathy to send or recieve, nor does pidgin display anything but the connection logo even when connected
<Yeti>  My internet is connected, I can use Empathy, but Firefox is giving me hassle. Occasionally it can load up google, and do a google search, but it can't seem to open any other sites. Help is very much appeciated. :-)
<jophish> alright
<bazhang> narendra, from your description aptoncd seems to fit
<jrib> jophish: or if you are saving it to a file and then running mkdir on the other machine, I don't see where the issue would be
<kemmotar> catzz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jophish> jrib, what do you mean, mkdir could handle spaces if reading from a file?
<catzz> ty!
<narendra> bazhang: Yup, But I am thinking one step beyond, That article is having a method to design a new packaging system, Have a look if u have time
<jrib> jophish: mkdir doesn't read from a file.  But if you are looping over lines in a file, spaces should not be an issue
<catzz> and last one WHY SOUND DOEST WORK :(
<Kevin578> on the ubuntu download page, what is the alternate ubuntu iso image for?
<blackstar_> i need help to connect to 3G service with my loptop can c=some one help out here ?
<bazhang> !caps | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> jophish: you can pass mkdir the names quoted ...
<rek> hi
<jophish> of course! boy do I feel slow
<jophish> thanks everyone
<rek> i don't hear any audio in a videogame.... what can i do?
<plustax> problem. I just installed the update pack that came today for version 9.10 and when it restarted, my computer is stuck at a black screen with a blinking underscore. THat's it. What do I do?
<Spi_Waterwing> hey all, anyone else's kernel upgrade break their nvidia driver?
<aiwa> does ubuntu 9.10 already comes with apache2?
<catzz> hello why sound on you tube doesnt work?
<plustax> Spi_Waterwing you stuck at the blinking underscore too?
<erUSUL> aiwa: yesyou can install it easily
<Yeti> My internet is connected, I can use Empathy, but Firefox is giving me hassle. Occasionally it can load up google, and do a google search, but it can't seem to open any other sites. Help is very much appeciated. :-)
<aiwa> erUSUL: how can i?
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: not quite- I'm running in low-graphic mode (I assume it's using the nv driver; I know it's not using the restricted one.)
<erUSUL> !software | aiwa
<ubottu> aiwa: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<plustax> problem. I just installed the update pack that came today for version 9.10 and when it restarted, my computer is stuck at a black screen with a blinking underscore. THat's it. What do I do?
<blackstar_> i need help with my toshiba Gobi 3G connection
<catzz> hello why sound on you tube doesnt work?
<tapio>  /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist? Where can I find the grub config?
<blackstar_> has anyone setup any 3G connection yet>
<Losha> !grubs | tapio
<jrib> tapio: what version of ubuntu?
<aiwa> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Losha> !grub2 | tapio
<ubottu> tapio: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jackhorner> i have an internal serial port (serial8250), attached to an irman using a mobo adapter, how can i debug it?? should i see something from cat /dev/ttyS0 ??
<tapio> Ah, guess i'm used to grub1 then :) Thanks
<plustax> aiwa: problem. I just installed the update pack that came today for version 9.10 and when it restarted, my computer is stuck at a black screen with a blinking underscore. THat's it. What do I do?
<erUSUL> jackhorner: use minicom or cu ?
<aiwa> plustax: installed apache?
<jackhorner> erUSUL, attached device is an infrared receiver, minicom probably its not good, ill give a look to cu
<plustax> aiwa I never did that I can think of. Update manager came up so I installed and restarted
<plustax> now all I see is a blinking _
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: how many times have you rebooted?
<blackstar_> has any one connected with a 3G speeds using a netbook?
<erUSUL> jackhorner: well you wanted to use cat .... why would minicom be any worse?
<plustax> Spi_Waterwing on my 4th time now
<ivansmo> please ones more, link for upload pictures :)  I was reset my X server
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: persistent then.  :-/ are you able to use the console?
<Kevin578> on the ubuntu download page, what is the alternate ubuntu iso image for?
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: and do you know if you've gone through GRUB?
<Myrtti> plustax: you can go to the grub menu with pressing shift key on boot
<plustax> Spi_Waterwing I cant use the console, no.
<jackhorner> erUSUL, ok, supposed that minicom is ok only for modems or interactive devices, ill try that one, anyway cat doesnt return anything
<Spi_Waterwing> Kevin578: if you want to do special things like encrypted installs or minimal installs
<aiwa> plustax: how are you talking here if all there is is a black screen?
<plustax> Myrtti im new to linux. If I do that, what do I do in grub to make it work?
<plustax> aiwa im on my laptop here
<Myrtti> plustax: you can choose another kernel to boot with?
<plustax> im referring to my desktop right next to me.
<Spi_Waterwing> Kevin578: don't use it unless you know what you're doing already
<plustax> Myrtti think you can walk me through it?
<Myrtti> plustax: or go to the recovery console and try some commandline magic to fix things
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: when you boot up your computer, does it go straight to the blinking _, or is there other stuff first?
<nellwee> there is a website with the commands for terminal to make ubuntu play dvd movies.  I think it was the libdvdcss or something like that. anyone know the site
<plustax> Spi_Waterwing  other stuff first
<plustax> like choosing linux to boot
<maco> nellwee: its on the ubuntu wiki
<plustax> alright im in my grub
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: does it give you an option between kernels?  You might try using "recovery mode" or an earlier kernel version
<plustax> Spi_Waterwing I got into my grub
<Spi_Waterwing> plustax: Great.  What are your options?
<plustax> what do I do now? Anyone pm with me to help me out? :<
<maco> nellwee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nellwee> maco,  where is the ubuntu wiki
<donaldo> activate the subwoofer as a toshiba x205 laptop?
<nellwee> maco,  thanks
<aiwa> plustax: u just did the update on ubuntu?
<plustax> aiwa yes
<sluser333> how can I change my MAC through the terminal?
<erUSUL> !dvd | nellwee
<ubottu> nellwee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> sluser333: ifconfig can change MAC see its man page
<nellwee> maco,  thanks again that was the site I was looking for and I just set it up so I will test a dvd and see
<maco> nellwee: good luck
<em33> how to get itunes??
<erUSUL> em33: there is no linux version of itunes
<bazhang> em33, you might use it through wine, check the appdb
<plustax> aiwa: problem. I just installed the update pack that came today for version 9.10 and when it restarted, my computer is stuck at a black screen with a blinking underscore. THat's it. What do I do?
<bazhang> !appdb | em33
<ubottu> em33: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<AegNuddel> okay so I bought a gamepad, and I can get the joystick part working, but not the d-pad
<AegNuddel> is there something I need to do?
<Fud> question got nx working on a lan the screen comes up programs can be opened etc but the mouse pointer cannot move any windows, any idea what i missed in the conf?
<finfin821> good evening, i have a notebook, and using 9.10 and i have a little acpi-problem... when my notebook boots, there is no battery found, when i plug the AC in it detects the battery....
<dariorossini> try windows vista
<ivansmo> please where I should upload my screenshoot so that I show link here
<balsaq> how do i connect to yahoo email with thunderbird?
<daftykins> ivansmo: tinypic.com or imgshack.us
<balsaq> ivansmo, how bout photobucket?
<ivansmo> ok ok
<ivansmo> :)
<finfin821> any suggestions how to solve this problem? i cant plug the AC in everytime the notebook boots, just to get the batery detected ;-)
<balsaq> how do i connect to yahoo email with thunderbird?
<macman_> what is the best way to get a mpg back to dvd format and the end result will include Video_ts folders and an audio_ts folder ? <----
<AegNuddel> not funny dariorossini
<Ose> my sound just fell out
<Ose> halp
<anon__> Is it possible to install Netbeans 6.8 from the repository? I have 9.10, and only 6.7 is in the repo.
<daftykins> anon__: if you search and it's not in the repo, you'll have to add another repo to get newer editions
<ivansmo> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/2406/alsamixer1.png
<ivansmo> http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/6092/alsamixer.png
<ivansmo> that is my alsamixer
<finfin821> is there a way to fake things happening when AC is connected to ACPI?
<ivansmo> and I still cant hear anything
<diablo69> ok..so I got sound working through my headphones, but it's not working with the internal speakers
<ivansmo> hmmm diablo69 maybe my sound will work thru my headphones
<diablo69> maybe
<ivansmo> I newer try
<Welshy-Rob> anyone know how to install ettercap GUI?
<diablo69> i've been at it for about 10 hours or more
<diablo69> i'm sure you kenw that though ;)
<diablo69> welshy:  easiest way is to install backtrack 4
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: just use wireshark ?
<diablo69> has ettercap built in ;)
<diablo69> and it uses ubuntu now
<diablo69> which is a bonus
<plustax>  problem. I just installed the update pack that came today for version 9.10 and when it restarted, my computer is stuck at a black screen with a blinking underscore. THat's it. What do I do?
<erUSUL> !info ettercap-gtk | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: ettercap-gtk (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 240 kB, installed size 584 kB
<daftykins> plustax: what gfx?
<erUSUL> plustax: can you boot into the old kernel ?
<Welshy-Rob> diablo69, you can use nubuntu, i just tried it then
<wayne_> need some help please
<diablo69> nubuntu was a good idea, up until they made backtrack 4 ubuntu
<plustax> I cant boot into any kernal Im in grub right now erUSUL and daftykins
<diablo69> unless nubuntu is gnome and has the same tools
<erUSUL> plustax: ok; what graphic card do you have and how did you installed the drivers for it?
<Welshy-Rob> diablo69, they made backtrack 4 ubuntu?
<diablo69> yes
<diablo69> ubuntu is now backtrack 4.  It's KDE though *gags*
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<suigeneris> can I ask about gftp here?
<suigeneris> !gftp
<erUSUL> plustax: please in channel
<plustax> ok
<Welshy-Rob> diablo69, oh cool, didnt know that, to get wireshark it is just sudo apt-get install wireshark ? there's no additional libs or anything i need?
<plustax> I have invidia erUSUL and I DLed restricted extras and the 185 driver I believe. I havent had a problem until now though
<diablo69> welshy, best bet is to run backtrack4  in virtual box or vmware (in my case) and do it that way
<Magellan> does ubuntu 9.10 are more stable for 3G usb card
<diablo69> saves you headaches trust me
<suigeneris> why can't I use ctrl+r or ctrl+p in gftp anymore when those shortcuts are said to be used?
<Welshy-Rob> vmware?
<diablo69> non free version of virtual box
<meganerd> Welshy-Rob: everything would be handled by apt-get/aptitude etc.
<kroson> hi people
<collabra> http://www.vmware.com/
<diablo69> vmware support dx graphics and virtual box doesn't
<kroson> im about to install karmic on my pc
<erUSUL> plustax: you installed the drivers vioa System>Admin...>hardware drivers?
<kroson> i need some advice
<meganerd> virtual box and vmware are very different products
<diablo69> meaining you can play games like WOW or Age of conan (maybe not that far)
<kroson> what is the best mail client for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !best | kroson
<kroson> i heard of thunderbird 3 but i think it doesnt come with karmic
<ubottu> kroson: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kroson> xD
<kemmotar> hi all! i can't connect to icq through http proxy... how to make this connection?
<bazhang> kroson, there is not a best, try and see which suits your needs
<diablo69> i'll be back
<kroson> but what do you use more?
<diablo69> term papers ftw
<riktking> anyone know of a program that can organise mp3 files from their ID3 tag????
<meganerd> diablo69: I have not been able to get 3d working under virtualbox, I think it is wine issue (virtualbox depends on that work)
<whitehawk> whitehawk here, can someone give me some help on a small issue, new to Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> kroson: evolution by virtue of being default one
<plustax> erUSUL what do you think?
<kroson> what about thunderbird?
<riktking> kroson, thunderbird is good, evolution is good, gmail via prism
<jophish> Oh whoops! I extracted a tar file with loads of empty folders into my home directory! I'm sure that there would be a way to list the top level folders in a tar file, and remove -R them
<bazhang> kroson, that is perfectly fine
<kroson> there is the new version, version 3
<erUSUL> plustax: again; you installed the drivers vioa System>Admin...>hardware drivers? yes / no
<plustax> erUSUL yes
<plustax> err
<kroson> it seems that when new major versions of this software are released, we need to use ppa's to update software
<plustax> no
<jophish> tar rf | xargs rm -R
<kroson> do you recommend using ppa's?
<plustax> no erUSUL I didnt
<collabra> whitehawk: go ahead,... if someone can help they will
<erUSUL> plustax: you use envyng? or the run from nvidia?
<whitehawk> can  someone help me enable the photo viewer on my ACER?
<kemmotar> hi all! i can't connect to icq through http proxy... how to make this connection?
<plustax> erUSUL nvidia
<collabra> whitehawk: are you talking about a webcam?
<erUSUL> plustax: you have to reinstall those
<meganerd> kroson: only use a PPA if you know what you are doing
<erUSUL> plustax: boot into recovery mode. drop to root shell reinstall
<v12> help
<whitehawk> no, i have an Aspire one and am trying to use the slot to view photos from my camera via 32mb secure digital by hp
<plustax> erUSUL I couldnt boot to recvery mode
<erUSUL> plustax: everytime there is a kernel update you have to do that
<kroson> meganerd: i wil use wine ppa for sure xD
<plustax> erUSUL it wouldnt let me. Right now Im in grub. What do i do from GRUB?
<erUSUL> plustax: o.0!
<meganerd> kroson: PPAs are for when you can't wait for the next release of Ubuntu
<erUSUL> plustax: what error you get if you try recovery mode ?
<plustax> yeah erUSUL I tried to boot in recovery but it kept on saying retrying, one item missclassified.
<meganerd> kroson: I have noticed no difference since I switched to the wine PPA
<meganerd> kroson: YMMV
<erUSUL> plustax: o.0!
<jophish> actually, I need a way to put inverted commas around every line in a stream/file
<collabra> whitehawk: not sure if i can help,... i'm not familiar with the hardware
<kroson> meganerd: sometimes you cant wait because ubuntu doesnt want to put new software on their newest releases
<plustax> right now im in grub erUSUL. What should I do!!?? o.o
<kroson> they opt to delay that version for the next release
<whitehawk> collabra, tks anyhow, cu
<erUSUL> plustax: i would boot into a livecd there are more tools to fix it or at least know what happened
<collabra> whitehawk: np
<MTea> Is there any way for me to make a menu item that runs one command followed by another? I tried && between them but it didn't work
<blakkheim> MTea: make a bash script
<meganerd> kroson: ubuntu does a pretty good job of balancing stability with the inclusion of recent releases
<plustax> erUSUL I will boot into live cd now
<kroson> im sure they do
<kroson> thats why their releases are usually stable
<kroson> lucid is looking very good
<MTea> blakkheim: thanks
<Crewsr3_> how do I connect to a network share in xubuntu?
<Magellan> does backtrack support new wireless cards
<bazhang> Magellan, ask in the backtrach channel not here
<Losha> !samna
<Losha> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bazhang> !derivatives | Magellan
<ubottu> Magellan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Magellan, /join #backtrack-linux
<Magellan> why most wireless tools doesn't work of broadcom
<Magellan> tnx
<bazhang> Magellan, under Ubuntu? they do as of Karmic
<tyman> ubunty ru
<riktking> anyone know of a program that can organise mp3 files from their ID3 tag????
<tyman> msg
<plustax> erUSUL im in the live cd friend. What should I do?
<Myrtti> riktking: exfalso
<riktking> thanks
<Crewsr3_> Losha, thanks for sending the samba thing but xubuntu does not have nautilus as a fire manager it uses Thunder and thunder does not  integrate with samba
<Magellan> if Linux os recoqnize the wireless card it means software for wireless purpose can use it
<erUSUL> plustax: mount the ubuntu partition(s)
<tyman> msg reg
<bl8n8r> hi all - I did a remote upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and it looks like LVM is broken now - system will not boot.  Anyone know how to fix?
<erUSUL> riktking: easytag
<kemmotar> hi all! i can't connect to icq through http proxy... how to make this connection?
<plustax> erUSUL actually Im stuck at the same black screen with an underscore even with the live cd
<tyman> help
<plustax> It's not coming up.
<plustax> What could be the problem?
<riktking> erUSUL, have tried easytag found it a bit complex
<erUSUL> plustax: o.0!!!
<Magellan> or i need the driver for that software..
<xerox1> hi, thunderbird crashed; where can i find log entries why this happend?
<erUSUL> riktking: fair enough
<plustax> erUSUL is this a hardware issue then?
<erUSUL> plustax: really dunno; chanmged anything related to your monitor ?
<riktking> erUSUL, do u know how it works, i have tried it, but dont rele understand the walkthrough
<Losha> Crewsr3_: ok, try #xubuntu
<plustax> has nothing to do with my monitor erUSUL :(
<cPt> How do i know if a service is active?
<cPt> trying to get CUPS server going
<erUSUL> riktking: i know how to fill tags from filenames. the opsite is easy too
<Crewsr3_> Losha, I did and no one seems to be around so I thought I would ask here  Thanks for trying
<meganerd> Crewsr3_: you can always install nautilus or dolphin in xubuntu, this is what I do
<riktking> erUSUL, that would be a start, how is it done?
<riktking> erUSUL, i have the tags setup, but need the file names
<collabra> cPt: Appliications>System Tools>System Monitor
<plustax> erUSUL my heat sync and fan is REALLY dusty.
<plustax> Think that could be an issue?
<cPt> THanks collabra
<Crewsr3_> meganerd, can I just apt-get nautilus?
<tyler-wylie> I'm trying to run 2 different video cards, with one X desktop (xinerama doesn't support this properly it seems, no 3d) and the ATI drivers support separate X desktops for each card, is there a way to get, say the best of both worlds?
<anonymous_> hey can anyone tell me how to install oracle in ubuntu
<anonymous_> ?
<meganerd> Crewsr3_: yes
<erUSUL> riktking: you select the mp3 files go to scanner>rename files and or directories
<meganerd> anonymous_: I am sure oracle has a doc for that
<tyman> msg
<Magellan> what does it means cannot send to channel..
<anonymous_> where can i find that
<Magellan> when you join a channel
<bazhang> Magellan, you need to be registered to do it
<kemmotar> hi all! i can't connect to icq through http proxy... how to make this connection?
<meganerd> anonymous_: oracle.com
<anonymous_> okay i will try
<anonymous_> thank u
<Magellan> so i must registered to that channel or the server..
<anarki2004> i am having an issue getting any gmail related site to open in firefox inside of ubuntu. It works when i boot windows. Anybody know what might be going on? I can ping the google servers and send/recieve packets, so I have no idea if this is an issue with them or me. anybody have a clue?
<meganerd> kemmotar: read the ICQ documentation, I have not used ICQ since the 90s
<erUSUL> riktking: Use the Legend keywords to construct the desired filename done
<bazhang> Magellan, freenode  help in #freenode
<Magellan> i already in freenode
<romuald> romuald
<Magellan> when a join some channel and snd some messages i got cannot send to channel
<bazhang> Magellan, register then  /join #freenode for help
<Magellan> what do you mean registers you mean i must have a username and sign in
<Fud> what is the way to config sound? alsaconf doesn't exist with linux mint which is ubuntu based
<olympus> screen =ls
<Magellan> but i already log to the freenode..
<bazhang> !register | Magellan
<ubottu> Magellan: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<collabra> !mint | Fud
<ubottu> Fud: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<KaOSoFt> One question: Have you installed Firefox from the Mozilla website package? Ubuntu repositories do not have v3.6 ready for installation, and I'm just starting with this Linux experience.
<tyman> рудз
<tyman> help
<bazhang> !ru | tyman
<ubottu> tyman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Fud> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fud> gotcha thanks
<anarki2004> i am having an issue getting any gmail related site to open in firefox inside of ubuntu. It works when i boot windows. Anybody know what might be going on? I can ping the google servers and send/recieve packets, so I have no idea if this is an issue with them or me. is my issue with firefox or ubuntu?
<MHz128> hiya
<MHz128> how do I change the *root* desktop image? without using 'feh'
<capron> Fud, Try install alsatools and then try alsaconf
<madch33z3> anarki2004, try using chrome
<meowbuntu> hi i have ubuntu 9.10 installed can i update to super ubuntu from here of do i need a fresh install
<Myrtti> MHz128: root desktop image? what do you mean?
<anarki2004> will do
<KaOSoFt> anarki2004- I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and GMail is working fine.
<bazhang> meowbuntu, what is super ubuntu
<guntbert> Magellan: but you are not identified to services - further help in #freenode
<usser> MHz128, whats wrong with using feh?
<madch33z3> anarki2004, is it gmail that has the problem, or is your website created with google a problem?
<collabra> bazhang: i think he means alpha
<InvaderZim> ubuntu 9.10 with nvidia 5500 fx... 3d effects and glx ok, but aoc monitor cant set resolution higher than 640x480. xorg logs tell cant find EDID information, and modelines didnt work. Any help how to put its res to 1024x768
<MHz128> usser, nothing. I thought there was another way to do it. maybe not?
<meowbuntu> bazhang, i just found out from this http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_OS
<capron> KaOSoFt,  Yehaa I also like 9.10 and gmail running it on imap protocol and it works great
<romuald> jak podloczyc USB KAMERE PK-130MG firmy A4TECH
<usser> MHz128, there's other program that can set the background, feh is one option
<anarki2004> madch33z3: its google i think
<jenia> hello
<guntbert> !pl | romuald
<ubottu> romuald: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<capron> KaOSoFt, Very easy setup in thunderbird 3.0
<bazhang> meowbuntu, no idea, that is not supported here
<madch33z3> anarki2004, is it your gmail, or a website created with google?
<meowbuntu> bazhang, also here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_OS
<AreaFileUser> Hi
<anarki2004> madch33z3: i don't have a website. I can't sign into youtube either
<Fallenou> hi, i'm trying to boot the latest Lucid iso with grub2, but i only found config for grub2 which use boot=casper, and i think lucid ISO does not use casper anymore, what should i put instead of "boot=casper" ?
<SPhcT> hello somthing is worong with my screen everthing works but part of xchat is mising and my arrow is spining all the time..
<Myrtti> !lucid | Fallenou
<jenia> can anyone tell me please how to set a function for one of my keys on my laptop
<ubottu> Fallenou: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<madch33z3> anarki2004, ah, its a google issue then
<usser> MHz128, heres some options Esetroot
<usser> wmsetbg
<usser> feh
<usser> hsetroot
<usser> chbg
<FloodBot1> usser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riktking> erUSUL, figured easytag out, thanks!
<usser> display
<Yggdrasil> hello how can i restore my top menu bar to how it was when i first made my user account ?
<meowbuntu> bazhang, do they have an irc channel then
<Fallenou> ok thanks Myrtti
<madch33z3> anarki2004, hang on let me check mine
<Yggdrasil> my volume and now i just realized my network applets are screwed ?
<anarki2004> madch33z3: go for it
<kreator> what's "the besT" file system for solid state hard drives?
<collabra> meowbuntu: http://hacktolive.org/wiki/Super_Ubuntu_Upgrades#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_9.10
<MHz128> usser, wow that was fast. how did you find that list?
<plustax> is my fan for my heat sync suppose to be label up or down when installed?
<bazhang> meowbuntu, /msg alis list *channelyouwish*
<ejcweb> I'm trying to add a new entry to the Grub boot menu in menu.lst. How do I find out the root option for the operating system I want to add? ie. the hd(0,1) part. Thanks.
<madch33z3> anarki2004, my gmail is fine in ff
<anarki2004> madch33z3: i can sign in if I boot into windows
<usser> kreator, ext2 but i wouldnt use it for anything serious. ext2 is like fat32
<erUSUL> riktking: no problem
<usser> MHz128, http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Howto_set_the_background
<Yggdrasil> hello how can i restore my top menu bar to how it was when i first made my user account ?[#ubuntu] my volume and now i just realized my network applets are screwed ?
<Multichill> Hi guys, just did a fresh install on my laptop. Turns out that the current kernel doesn't support the wireless driver and I have to switch to the 2.6.28-11-generic. What's the easiest way to do this?
<guntbert> usser: don't spread misinformation please
<anarki2004> madch33z3: the issue only shows up inside ubuntu for some reason
<madch33z3> anarki2004, weird...
<bazhang> !resetpanels | Yggdrasil
<ubottu> Yggdrasil: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<meowbuntu> baazare you sure as its not got its own irc that i can find
<madch33z3> anarki2004, try another browser inside ubuntu
<usser> guntbert, well not exactly like fat32, like fat32 in the sense that it doesnt have a journal kreator
<anarki2004> madch33z3: any good ones in the repository?
<meowbuntu> bazhang, you sure as its not got its own irc that i can find
<kreator> i know
<madch33z3> go to www.google.com
<kreator> is it bad to have a journaling FS because overtime SSD's get slower the more you use it?
<madch33z3> anarki2004, go and download chrome from google use the .deb install
<bazhang> meowbuntu, /msg ubottu irc or use the /msg alis list command  ; this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<kreator> what if i use a journaling FS and im willing to format every 6 months?
<guntbert> usser: and that is perfectly fine for some purposes
<jenia> hello everyone
<anarki2004> madch33z3: ok, i'll try that out. if that doesn't work, it has to be something not on my computer
<romuald> THANK YOUR
<jenia> how cna i set up a key on my laptop to perform a specific function
<usser> kreator, ssds will get slower over time no matter what FS you use. its because of the way file creation/deletion works on ssds
<kreator> k
<madch33z3> anarki2004, that would be weird, because my ff works fine with gmail and all google sites. my selftestsoftware.com site doesnt work well with ff because of the toolkit...
<anarki2004> madch33z3: i'll let you know here in just a minute
<usser> kreator, http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3531 scroll to page 8 for more in-depth explanation
<Yggdrasil> hello, my volum controll seems to have gottent deleted from my panel , i dont see it in the list from add item to panel any one have any idea how fix it up?
<kreator> thx
<madch33z3> anarki2004, cool. i use chrome for all my internet explorer required pages
<madch33z3> anarki2004, so its good to have anyways
<anarki2004> madch33z3: makes sense
<usser> guntbert, agreed
<guntbert> usser: :)
<koltroll> Hey people. I've just inserted a new disk to my system and used gparted to set it up. I'm about to make this disk my new /home . But after mounting it as su I am not allowed to write to it as my normal user. How do I set this up?
<Rencx> somthing is wrong with all applications i cant see part where is close minimize... also arow is spinng on my main screen and one workspace mising
<usser> koltroll, what filesystem is the new drive?
<anonymous_> i am the new user of ubuntu and i couldn't install oracle in linux? do anyone have good idea abt it?
<koltroll> usser, ext4
<robtmr> my system forces me to change my password every time I log in (with SSH). Any ideas how to disable this?
<kreator> usser : don't the knew intel drives have a trick to get around that problem?
<usser> koltroll, then run sudo chown -R <yourusername>:<yourusername> /home/<yourusername>
<KaOSoFt> capron- Do you know how to install Firefox 3.6?
<guntbert> robtmr: what system is it?
<anarki2004> madch33z3: ubuntu is telling me that I have another software management app running, and I don't think I do...
<meganerd> koltroll: you need to chown the directory using sudo: "sudo chown user /path/to/mount"
<erUSUL> koltroll: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<robtmr> ubuntu armel, running on a beagleboard
<KaOSoFt> I can run it from the folder I extracted, but I'd like to know if there is a way to "upgrade" Ubuntu's Firefox.
<koltroll> usser, meganerd, erUSUL: Thanks alot
<usser> kreator, yes professional ssds leave extra space not available to OS an use that as a scratchpad. But it only offsets the problem doesnt completely fix it
<Rencx> erUSUL, how much i need swap if i have 2GB ram..?
<guntbert> robtmr: and how does it force you to change the password?
<madch33z3> anarki2004, hold alt then hit tab
<madch33z3> anarki2004, anything showing?
<anarki2004> no
<arand> KaOSoFt: You can add the mozilla devs ppa.
<robtmr> guntbert:  I get "You are required to change your password immediately (root enforced)" every time
<anarki2004> madch33z3: there wasn't another one running, I just had to retry. n/m
<erUSUL> Rencx: if you plan to hibernate (suspend to disk) you need >= 2 GiB if not 1 giB is more than enough
<madch33z3> anarki2004, kk
<anarki2004> madch33z3: spoke too soon...
<KaOSoFt> arand- Is it like adding Docky's repositorie?
<anonymous_> do anyone can tell me how to install oracle on ubuntu?
<KaOSoFt> I'll look for the URL.
<kreator> usser : how about TRIM?
<anonymous_> i am the new user here
<Rencx> erUSUL, i heart what it must be 2x as ram is it true?
<guntbert> robtmr: never seen that - but I'll have a look - brb
<anarki2004> madch33z3: i use alt+tab to navigate windows most of the time, there isn't another program running
<jenia> my friends can anyone help me please
<Abu-3dnan> hello I have an Intel G 41 mother board with a graphics card within but I cant set the resolution any one can help?
<madch33z3> ??
<arand> KaOSoFt: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<capron> Radeon Xpress black screen after a wake up form sleep
<madch33z3> anarki2004, nothing cmd line running?
<usser> kreator, trim is not supported by any controller as far as i know
<madch33z3> anarki2004, how did u start xchat?
<kreator> k
<Rencx> when ubuntu use swap?
<robtmr> guntbert:  I thought it was password expiry , so I tried chage, but it didn't make a difference
<anarki2004> madch33z3: nothing is running from a terminal currently
<arand> KaOSoFt: Take note that recommended version for Karmic is still 3.5..
<madch33z3> anarki2004, how about updates?
<collabra> anonymous_: if you're a new user,... why are you trying to install oracle
<erUSUL> Rencx: old meme from the times where 16 MiB of RAM was the norm and that  refuses to die
<usser> kreator, although this article is pretty dated things could have changed since then
<anarki2004> madch33z3: i don't see anything
<madch33z3> anarki2004, restart the pc
<capron> arand, Is there a way too use moz-dailly only for thunderbird ?
<anarki2004> madch33z3: i was running something in a terminal originally, but I killed that process
<Fallenou> ara : i am trying to boot the lucid iso for ati proprietary driver testing, i'm trying to do this via grub2 but it seems the latest iso is not using the casper system anymore, do you know the lines of config for grub2 to boot this iso ?
<kreator> usser : let's say i just make an image of my drive and format every 6 months or so
<KaOSoFt> arand- How come? In fact, why a personalized build? Shouldn't it work inmediately?
<guntbert> robtmr: I rather suspect it has to do with creating a new user...
<kreator> that won't be that hard
<meowbuntu> hi i have just used unetbootin to create a usb os on my usb hdd i want to know if it has a save file or how i create one
<anarki2004> madch33z3: ok, i'll see what that does...brb
<arand> capron: if you only choose to install TB from the repo I guess.
<usser> kreator, sure it will fix the speed of access problem, but remember ssds have limited number of overwrites 10000 or so and each reformat brings it closer to EOL
<jenia> guys please tell me how to assign my middle click button to do a specific task
<adz_> Hi guys. I restarted my Ubuntu 9.10 server and all of a sudden it wouldn't boot. I tried booting form the livecd and it shows the partition as a lvm2
<xjkx> my motherboard died. I got a new one. not new, an used one, that is working. but when i booted my ubuntu 9.10, it gave me something like a safe mode. I dont know, a shell, like "fix it with this shell" but i dont know what to do there.
<jenia> specifically i want it to scroll the web pages
<Rencx> erUSUL, so i need 2GB swap at the end of HDD, does Primary or Logical changes something..? and what swap do it always are under 1MB?
<jenia> im using ubuntu
<jenia> and im using lenovo x61
<KaOSoFt> Egh, too much information...
<jenia> can anyone here please help me?
<anonymous_> hey i am studying ir
<anonymous_> sry it
<guntbert> robtmr: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978864
<erUSUL> Rencx: no does not change anything; did not understand the last part
<shane2peru> ext3 on an sdcard?  I heard it was a bad idea, because it writes a lot to it?  is that true?
<capron> arand, Yes I only installed TB once and then removed the moz-dayliy I dont whant to have the new firefox
<adz_> jenia: what was the problem?
<robtmr> guntbert: thanks, this looks like it might work
<collabra> anonymous_: i assume you're trying to install oracle database?
<erUSUL> shane2peru: use ext2 to avoid the journal
<anonymous_> sure
<guntbert> robtmr: Good luck :-)
<Rencx> erUSUL, when i look at system monitor swap is always under 1mb why swap need what it do?
<shane2peru> erUSUL, thanks
<anonymous_> can u tell me how
<capron> arand, But it wood be good to have a more flexibey way
<arand> KaOSoFt: ubuntu wants concistency, stabiliy, hence they change as little as possible within a release..
<collabra> anonymous_: i'm not familiar with the oracle database,... but i'm sure you'd be able to find a tutorial online,.... have you looked?
<erUSUL> Rencx: yes with the amounts of ram of today swap is rarely used that's why it makes no sense to make it that big
<blakkheim> arand: lol, i think you mean debian
<meowbuntu> ok hav i create a seccond save fils of 4 gigs and link them together
<meowbuntu> * hav = if
<anonymous_> yeah but i didnt find the gud one
<erUSUL> Rencx: you probably can do with a 512 MiB swap if you are tight in disk space
<arand> capron: It would probably be possible with some pinning of packages, but there is no simple way afaik, no.
<xjkx> i changed my mobo, i think ubuntu has to detect new stuff, right, but when i boot, it gives me a shell, like i`m supposed to fix something, what do i do
<Rencx> erUSUL, o i have 320gb hdd so i will do 2GB swap for 2GB ram
<erUSUL> Rencx: ok
<soulashell> Hi
<collabra> anonymous_: i suggest you look harder,... this chatroom is for ubuntu,... and i'd be suprised if you find someone here that could help you.
<Rencx> erUSUL, and i can do hibernate from disk also?
<erUSUL> Rencx: yes you can hybernate and suspend
<meowbuntu> sorry i have a ubuntu usb what i want to do is set up a bigger save file. i can only get max of 4gig if i create a 2nd save file of 4 gig can i link them together to make 8 gig
<arand> blakkheim: Well ubuntu is a wannabe sometimes.
<blakkheim> arand: i agree
<anonymous_> of course i am ubuntu user but the new one
<capron> arand, Thanks then I just leave it and hope thunderbird3.0 will come too ubuntu repo soon
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: is fat filesystem?
<anonymous_> but i am trying to install oracle on ubuntu and i cant
<Rencx> erUSUL, there is small problem, 1GB is 1024MB but than i chose 2048MB it shows me 1.7GB ram..
<soulashell> I just did an update to ubuntu, and when I boot I'm stuck at the grub sreen, what can I do?
<joeyeye> My usb drives are no longer accessible ... what could have happened ?
<edbian> I want to build a file server.   I want it to be secure.  100% web-based so I can access it using a browser (and thus from any platform) and I want it to allow uploads and anonymous downloads.  Last, I don't want to use FTP.  Does such a server exist?
<Rencx> erUSUL, sory 1.7GB swap size..
<collabra> anonymous_: i understand that you're a new user,... but oracle is considered third party software,... and not supported by ubuntu
<arand> capron: From what I've heard it's slated for default version in Lucid.
<adz_> so anybody know how to convert an lvm2 partition into an ext4
<adz_> or how it even got converted in the first place?
<erUSUL> Rencx: well parititioning software has to round down or up to cilinder boundaries
<meowbuntu> sorry i have a ubuntu usb what i want to do is set up a bigger save file. i can only get max of 4gig if i create a 2nd save file of 4 gig can i link them together to make 8 gigeryes thats only way work on my conouter
<soulashell> Could someone help me?
<meowbuntu> conouter = computer
<meowbuntu> !ask soulashell
<meowbuntu> !ask | soulashell
<ubottu> soulashell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anonymous_> so u mean we cannot install oracle on ubuntu
<jenia> right now its assigned the function of opening tabs
<anonymous_> ?
<joeyeye> can someone help me "reset" access to my USB drives ?
<erUSUL> Rencx: just type in 2500 MiB so it rounds to have 2 GiB or more
<jenia> how can i change that/
<Yggdrasil> bazhang thanks that worked well
<soulashell> How can I get past the grub screen aftder an update a
<soulashell> nd fix it?
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, yes it is thats only way i can do it i tried ext3/4 cant boot fat 32 can but its so slow
<Welshy-Rob> how can i open a .rar in ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: fat32 can not hold files bigger than 4 giB
<erUSUL> !rar | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<capron> arand, great I like how easy it is to do a gmail setup in TB3.0  will bee nice to have it Lucid
<collabra> anonymous_: i don't know if you can install oracle on ubuntu,... you probably can,... i'm just saying this is a support channel specifically for ubuntu and it's packages,.. not oracle... i suggest you talk to oracle, find a tutorial, or find a chatroom specifically for oracle.
<dsuch> edbian: out of curiosity, why no FTP?
<meowbuntu> Welshy-Rob, right click it and select extract to or extract here
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: use ntfs or something else
<blakkheim> Welshy-Rob: unrar x filename.rar
<lemurrr> hi all, please help me... toshiba a300, fn did'm working (sorry, i'm russian)
<edbian> dsuch, I've been told "it sucks"
<Rencx> erUSUL, and make 1 disk for home and system or beter separate, and what type ext4 or better ext3,2...? is there big diference?
<erUSUL> !ru | lemurrr
<ubottu> lemurrr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Welshy-Rob> thanks
<erUSUL> Rencx: just use the latest greates ext4
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, cant the usb startup disk creater wont allow me to use that
<blakkheim> Rencx: actually ext4 might not be the best
<xjkx> i changed my mobo, i think ubuntu has to detect new stuff, right, but when i boot, it gives me a shell, like i`m supposed to fix something, what do i do
<dsuch> edbian: um, can't fight with such a technical argument :)
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: then i dunno
<Rencx> erUSUL, and make 1 disk for home and system or beter separate?
<qtk>  hi all, please help me... toshiba a300, fn did'm working (sorry, i'm polish :<)
<anonymous_> okay thank u so much
<Rencx> blakkheim, why not?
<DevilChaos> hi folks
<collabra> anonymous_: np
<dsuch> edbian: but seriously, it should do just fine what you've described
<erUSUL> Rencx: better make one part for root of about 10-15 GiB and the rest for home
<blakkheim> Rencx: do  bit of research on ext4 development, it may actually be worse than ext3 in some cases
<edbian> dsuch, I'm going to go with FTP probably.  It does everything I need :)
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, also gparted wont allow me to format to ntfs either strainge
<edbian> dsuch, Now I just have to figure out how to edit my router's port forwarding via cli
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: install ntfsprogs
<Rencx> blakkheim, because it is new?
<blakkheim> Rencx: partially
<dsuch> edbian: can't help you bro, never bothered to log into mine :)
<meowbuntu> whats that erUSUL
<sum1> hi, i got a simple question..
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: a package
<sum1> i got to append two lines to a file, from a bash script
<Freddy2> hi
<capron> I run one root for all and then one swap, and think that is nice, Heard it is a good way because it is hard too estimate tmp
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<sum1> two paths.. like /home/abc/*
<DevilChaos> need a little help im trying to install ubuntu on my machine it has 3 drives 1 sata and 2 ide 1 ide boot sector is funked and want to use another for booting but when i install on 1 of the other drives it still trys to boot from the broken one any ideas on how to solve this would be greatly appreciated?
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, that lets my os use ntfs
<Rencx> blakkheim, i have huge problem now.. arow is spining on my workspace and i cant press close minimize because i dontsee that part..
<sum1> i can't figure out how to escape them when doing: /home/abc/* > file.txt
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: that and ntfs-3g ntfs-config etc
<Rencx> blakkheim, it is spinning all the time on every app
<mediumone> Hi can anyone tell me how I can force GRUB2 to go to rescue mode?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, is it ok if I just post the link to my question in a forum post here? Its too big to type in irc, its about migrating a triple-booting system from grub1 to 2 while upgrading all the operating systems on it
<Rencx> blakkheim, thats why i will reintall ubuntu
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, do i need them also
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: i'm a bit lost... what exactly are you trying to do
<sum1> how to append a path as a string? /home/abc/ > file.txt
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, i have a ubuntu usb what i want to do is set up a bigger save file. i can only get max of 4gig if i create a 2nd save file of 4 gig can i link them together to make 8 gig
<madch33z3> DevilChaos, in bios what is your boot order?
<mediumone> hi can anyone tell me how I can force grub2 into rescue mode?
<Cyber_Akuma> I'm not exactly asking to ask a question in case thats why nobody answered me, i'm asking if its ok to post my question as a link to a forum post instead of typing it up here (apologies if you didn't answer because you honestly don't know)
<sum1> how to append a path as a string? /home/abc/ > file.txt
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, basicly a bigger save file on my 20gig usb hdd
<Rencx> erUSUL, maybe u can help... my arrow is spinig on all apps and part where was close minimize maximize is gone...
<mediumone> Cyber_Akuma: yes
<guntbert> mediumone: during boot press <shift> then you get the grub menu,...
<lemurrr> aaaaa
<Cyber_Akuma> mediumone: thank you
<capron> mediumone, I guess not what is the problem do it not boot ?
<DevilChaos> not sure but i think that could solve it but i want it to boot from the sata because the knackered boot sector is on my primary ide hard drive and the second ide is secondary
<DevilChaos> how do i set sata to master?
<lemurrr> anybody help me please
<grendal_prime> alright...im gonna sound like a whinny wench when i post this but...whatever.  I need some sftp users on this box right (and i got rssh) working.  However i want to restircit what they can see as well.  I dont want them browsing all over the box.  the chroot jail looks like what i want but ...come on there are like 5 pages of things that have to be done, ive run into a few things that seem to not work...is there not a package that sets up a
<grendal_prime>  jail already?
<Cyber_Akuma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397983 <--- I posted my question about grub2 and upgrading here, it got no replies so I tried asking in IRC
<Rencx> erUSUL, thats why i will try reinstall ubuntu self..
<rat_> Anyone gotten Cod4 to run in ubuntu?
<mediumone> guntbert: okay
<madch33z3> DevilChaos, go into bios, and look at the tabs, look for boot
<DevilChaos> yup yup
<mediumone> capron: yes it doesnt. and I have a list of commands to run in rescue mode
<sum1> lemurr what you need?
<meowbuntu> Cyber_Akuma, ob corse thats just the same as using pastebin or imagebin likks here. or you can copy and past the info here directly but link is great idea
<mediumone> capron: but mine always gets into memtest86+
<joeyeye> can anyone help with USB drives hanging with nautilus ?
<madch33z3> DevilChaos, there could be a second second section that you have to change besides that and its called the bootorder
<DevilChaos> yup
<rxs> Can anyone tell me in which version of opensource driver for ATI graphics card + xserver version in GNU/Linux, the number of xv ports was increased to 16 ?
<capron> mediumone, try this thing with shif that someone said
<Cyber_Akuma> mediumone: I see, heh, I feel stupid now, but it would take several lines of text to explain it, and I didn't want to spam the channel
<madch33z3> DevilChaos, make sure you move the one to the top that you want to boot off of
<Cyber_Akuma> Thats why I posted a link
<mediumone> capron: okay sure
<DevilChaos> yup
<Cyber_Akuma> Wanted to give as much details as possible
<rxs> I am using 8.04 now and xvinfo | ports gives me 1
<madch33z3> DevilChaos, can you do that and come back? or is it not on this machine?
<Rencx> what is windows manager and how i can lauch it?
<herman_> hello,  my Speakers AND headphones are playing sound simultaneously
<lemurrr> toshiba a300 psag4e... fn didn't working... (i'm russian, sorry for language)
<DevilChaos> not on this machine dude
<madch33z3> Rencx, type startx
<herman_> someone passed for the same thing?
<spekko> bazhang, daftykins i got it to work ^_^ finally thanx alot
<madch33z3> DevilChaos, ok, so after you choose which drive to boot off of, exit bios and see what it does
<Rencx> madch33z3, big problem cant start
<DevilChaos> ill try it and get back with the result but cant at the mo just trying to get recon on at the moment
<rat_> I am trying to run Cod4 in Wine, and its giving me this error, Video card doesn't support enough shaders to run DirectX9, I can run compiz and my card can play the game no problem on Windows, so anyone have any idea how to fix this error?
<madch33z3> spekko, ?
<madch33z3> spekko, did u get the bootloader straight?
<DevilChaos> cheers madch33z3
<rxs> joeyeye: what happens when you connect the usb drive ?
<Rencx> madch33z3, i dont hame top bars for all windows and arow is spining all the time
<meowbuntu> erUSUL, and
<spekko> madch33z3, i finally got it working :)
<herman_> nobody passed for the same thing?
<Cyber_Akuma> rat_: Just out of curisoty (NOT complaning about linux here) if you already dualboot windows and linux and the game runs in windows why are you using wine to play it in linux? I assume lnux is your main os and you just don't want to reboot?
<lemurrr> can anybody help me? toshiba a300 psag4e... fn didn't working... (i'm russian, sorry for language)
<madch33z3> spekko, did u follow the tutorial i gave ya?
<madch33z3> spekko, to fix the windows boot loader?
<joeyeye> rxs, nothing happens - everything was fine until a few minutes ago and now even fdisk -l hangs
<rat_> Cyber_Akuma, Yeah I have Windows installed and working, I am slowly trying to do everything in Linux that I need too so I can eventually elemenate the windows partition entirely
<spekko> madch33z3, that broke my whole boot :<. didnt boot anything after that
<Rencx> madch33z3, do i need reinstall ubuntu?
<meowbuntu> Cyber_Akuma, i am wondering y you need 2 swap files ??????? you cant run both os at same time can you
<DevilChaos> windblows sucks
<spekko> madch33z3, i ended up formatting my whole drive
<DevilChaos> bill gates needs shot
<madch33z3> spekko, lol. sorry bro. that fixed my windows 7 boot just yesterday
<rxs> joeyeye: what version of ubuntu are you running ? and what is the drive formatted as ?
<meowbuntu> DevilChaos, each os has its place they are just different nothing sux
<capron> mediumone .  Change /etc/defaults/grub   uncomment GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<Anonine> Hello, Iam trying to setup a Pure-FTPd server with Including Virtual MySQL Users, but after adding the new user to the MySQL Database as I followed a guide from howtoforge, i getting the error "pure-ftpd: pam_unix_auth(pure-ftpd:auth): check pass; user unknown"
<Cyber_Akuma> meowbuntu: not sure about opensuse but ubuntu hibernates to the swap partition, if I had one swap partition and hiubenated ubuntu then booted into opensuse it would corrupt the hibernated ubuntu
<joeyeye> rxs, Karmic and FAT32
<DevilChaos> no they dont why sell something that isnt fit for purpose?
<usser> lemurrr, накуй они тебе нужны эти fn кнопки. попробуй запустить xev и понажимать. посмотри если xev их увидит
<Cyber_Akuma> .... man, I can barely type, my fingers are all over the place, I shoulden't have drank a full pot of coffee...
<meowbuntu> o i c so thats how you run things fair enough
<madch33z3> spekko, of course, i didnt have ubuntu running yesterday
<meowbuntu> ^ Cyber_Akuma
<spekko> madch33z3, no problem i wouldve formatted anyway if i couldnt get it to work. the problem was that 100mb with the windows boot loader that the first windows install made
<rxs> joeyeye:okay .. can you run a fe commands in a terminal ? if so, can you unplug the drive, plug it back in a type dmesg | tail and pastebin the result ?
<spekko> madch33z3, 100mb partition*
<madch33z3> spekko, ah. you didnt inform me of that... lol
<lemurrr> бля слава богу есть русские)
<DevilChaos> ie 1.blue screen of death 2. system crashes 3.hangs 4.viruses 5.expensive upgrades all the time
<Cyber_Akuma> meowbuntu: no problem, I understand that having two swap partitions would seem weird to people and was expecting somebody to ask that, I didn't even know either until somebody told me
<joeyeye> rxs, weird ... I just unplugged them both (again) and reconnected them and now it's okay - I had done that at least 3 times already before
<DevilChaos> need i go on the list is endless
<rat_> Cyber_Akuma, Yeah I have Windows installed and working, I am slowly trying to do everything in Linux that I need too so I can eventually elemenate the windows partition entirely
<rat_> oops wrong one
<rat_> sorry
<rxs> joeyeye: so are you all set ?
<Cyber_Akuma> lol
<rat_> I am trying to run Cod4 in Wine, and its giving me this error, Video card doesn't support enough shaders to run DirectX9, I can run compiz and my card can play the game no problem on Windows, so anyone have any idea how to fix this error?
<Cyber_Akuma> I was just about to reply to that
<rxs> ATI + xserver anyone ?
<Cyber_Akuma> surprised to see you retype it XD
<rat_> lol
<lemurrr> объясни дураку чего за xev?
<joeyeye> rxs, dmesg was telling me eveything was ok
<spekko> madch33z3, oh lol. thought everyone saw the pastebin thingies i made. so many ppl were trying to help me xD forgot who i told what
<Cyber_Akuma> rat_: Ah, I see, of course its all up to you but in all honesty if you already have windows its far easier just to use that to game
<helper> hello need to ask! how to check cpu performance like windows 100% mean CPU performance dead here i try: cat /proc/cpuinfo !the cpu MHZ= 1000.00 ? does this mean cpu p
<DevilChaos> need to go thanks for the help
<DevilChaos> :)
<Cyber_Akuma> rat_: Lots of gaming-related stuff still dosen't work in wine
<madch33z3> spekko, its all good man. as long as you are straight..
<uthman> I can not install Tor because in Saudi Arabia, barring access pornographic websites do any of you could help me
<Rencx> is there somone who are free and can help me with my screen problem? and with new ubuntu install..?
<spekko> madch33z3, yep :) im sorted now. just installing my java
<rat_> Cyber_Akuma, true, but I know I can run COD4 in Wine, I have seen many people that can I just can't get it to work lol so its more of trying to figure out why its not working a knowledge thing now
<uthman> yes
<capron> rat I am not surprised running cod in wine is not that good thing too do.
<usser> helper, can you rephrase your question its not entirely clear. You want to know how fast your CPU is?
<Cyber_Akuma> rat_ : Fully understandable, I mostly installed Ubuntu and the KDe version of OpenSUSE to learn linux
<Cyber_Akuma> A lot of the stuff I do is to learn how to do it and just to set it up in case I DO need it in the future
<madch33z3> spekko, sweet
<hvgotcodes> i have envyng installed; is it supposed to detect the new ati drivers?
<helper> usser, , i want to check the performance of the CPU if it's good or not good! ex: on windows i used to check CPU performance if it hit 100% mean something wrong !! here. i can
<rat_> Cyber_Akuma, likewise
<Rencx> is there somone who are free and can help me with my screen problem? and with new ubuntu install..?
<ikonia> helper: why do you want to check the performance of your cpu ???
<uthman> I can not install Tor because in Saudi Arabia, barring access pornographic websites do any of you could help me
<blakkheim> !repeat | uthman
<usser> helper, htop is a good utility if you want to know what your clock cycles are being wasted on
<ubottu> uthman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ikonia> ubottu: sorry no
<ikonia> uthman: sorry no
<Cyber_Akuma> At least hes honest, flat out saying that he wants to get around anti-porn blocks...
<helper> usser, thx =)
<helper> usser, does top also show me ?
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm having a problem with my alt gr key, it should work as lvl3 key but as soons as I use some media keys it stops to function, when I reset the keyboard layout it works again.            I get a MappingNotify event with xev when I'm pressing a media key
<tpmf> hello all
<usser> helper, yep top is good but not as user friendly as htop
<Anonine> I followed a guide on howtoforge for setting up a MySQL Auth for a Pure-FTPd server, when trying to connect with my new acc I only get "pure-ftpd: pam_unix_auth(pure-ftpd:auth): check pass; user unknown", why is that?
<capron> uthman Can you not even install tor ?  Do you get any error messiges ?
<Rencx> thanks for nothing
<helper> usser, htop amazing :D
<blakkheim> !attitude | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Rencx: that attitude won't get you help
<Rencx> always the same....
<ikonia> Rencx: ok, then don't use the channel
<tpmf> I've been on ubuntu for a while now, but I am currentally playing with an OS which is based on ver. 9.04 Net book remix, its called jolicloud, I was wondering is .deb packages still work?
<ikonia> tpmf: depends what they have modified, ask the people who make the OS
<tpmf> ikonia: makes since but i thought i'd come here first, thanks
<ikonia> tpmf: no problem
<madch33z3> ikonia, hey bud. i got my wireless straight
<madch33z3> ikonia, wanted to say thank you. i ended up uninstalling network-manager and going to wicd and it works like a top now
<ikonia> madch33z3: ahhh, super (couldn't remember your problem at first)
<Cyber_Akuma> So uhhh, does anybody have any idea what I should do?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: contact the people who are blocking you and ask them to remove the block
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Umm, I think you have the wrong person
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm having a problem with my alt gr key, it should work as lvl3 key but as soons as I use some media keys it stops to function, when I reset the keyboard layout it works again.            I get a MappingNotify event with xev when I'm pressing a media key, does anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: I think you're right
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I was asking about grub2 and multibooting
<Cyber_Akuma> heh XD
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: explain your question
<KaffeeJunky123> I'm using a g15 btw, but other people don't seem to have problems with it
<iWolf> Cyber_Akuma: I can help with Dual-Booting
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: It would spam the channel if I explained it in irc because it would take too many lines to explain, thats why posted it on a messageboard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397983
<iWolf> Cyber_Akuma: As I have done it today
<ikonia> ok
<meowbuntu> iWolf, you help or need help
<iWolf> Help
<rodox102> i'm not sure whether to ask this in an ubuntu or debian irc: i tried installing debian with a usb drive with unetbootin, the installation finished successfully, but i get "Missing operating system" on boot. all i have at my disposal is an ubuntu live cd and another computer running windows 7
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: two questions if you'll indulge me please
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: 1.) why are you using 2 swap partitions, one not let the two distros share swap. 2.) why do you want grub 2, multi-booting linux distros with grub2 is a real pain now 3.) (just thought of a 3rd) why are you not using a shared /boot so you only have 1 menu.lst and grub install to maintain ?
<infid> what's a good cd burning app for ubuntu? the lame default one didnt even ask me how i wanted to burn, and just burned it as an mp3 disk instead of converting it to cd format
<Slart> !burn | infid
<ubottu> infid: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<infid> yeah brasero is the one i used, sucks bad
<rodox102> i'm not sure whether to ask this in an ubuntu or debian irc: i tried installing debian with a usb drive with unetbootin, the installation finished successfully, but i get "Missing operating system" on boot. all i have at my disposal is an ubuntu live cd and another computer running windows 7
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I thought you would ask why I had two swaps, as I was asked that before a few min ago: "not sure about opensuse but ubuntu hibernates to the swap partition, if I had one swap partition and hiubenated ubuntu then booted into opensuse it would corrupt the hibernated ubuntu"
<Slart> infid: I think k3d,brasero and gnomebaker are the most popular choices
<infid> k3b should work fine even in ubuntu/gnome right?
<Slart> infid: yup
<shazbotmcnasty> infid, yes
<infid> thanks
<KaffeeJunky123> infid: You have to chose the cd type in every cd burning programm
<sircrazyone> how do i get halo to work on my wine machine
<Slart> infid: it will install some KDE libraries but that's it
<sircrazyone> does ubottu know?
<Slart> !appdb | sircrazyone
<ubottu> sircrazyone: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: a fair response
<Meway> Hello I have a really old computer not the one I am on. Where are the earlyer versions of linux ?
<KaffeeJunky123> infid: The default cd type is a data cd, in any burn programm I know
<Trek> Meway: hiding under releases.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Meway: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<iWolf> Meway: Earliest Of Ubuntu Is 6.06 I Think?
<Meway> ty
<Meway> oh no not that early please
<Slart> Meway: go with a "light" version instead of just an old one
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: and I thought that grub2 was easier? Especially since how it generates the menu.lst from a bunch of preconfigured files, I thought it might help keep the opensuse config updated as well (I plan to have grub2 use it's config files from the ubuntu partition) and I have had nothign but trouble trying to create a seperate boot partition in the past.... multiple times
<Meway> slart ok thx
<Trek> as I said Meway, releases from 6.06 through 9.10 are at releases.ubuntu.com
<v12_> ымы
<Meway> yea ty Trek :)
<Slart> Meway: xubuntu is one of the lighter from the ubuntu people.. there's also DSL and.. that openbox one.. crunchbang
<v12_> ubuntu-ru
<cankle> puppy
<v12_> #ubuntu-ru
<Meway> Slart about half a gig of ram
<v12_> help
<Trek> v12_ type /join #ubuntu-ru
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: intersting, I think you'll suffer with grub2, as the config files are in /etc/grub on the ubuntu box, so when you update grub from ubuntu, how is it going to read the suse partition to know to add/update it, and the same from suse, if you update a kernel in suse, how will it update the /etc/grub file on the ubuntu partition
<Slart> Meway: bah.. that's not too bad
<sircrazy> #crunchbang is a great one for lightweight, using openbox
<Meway> Slart any suggestion?
<Slart> Meway: crunchbang or xubuntu
<Slart> Meway: there are so many distros out there.. many of them are really good..
<sircrazy> xubuntu uses the ubuntu meta stuff which, IMO bloats it, while crunchbang uses minimal gnome components to ensure its lightweightedness
<Meway> slart I really like ubuntu
<JrodDCX> Listen to Matt Darcy!
<rodox102> help :(
<Slart> Meway: then give xubuntu a try.. see if it handles well on your machine
<Meway> Slart: ok ty :)
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: "how is it going to read the suse partition to know to add/update it" I don't know, thats why I wanted to know if it was possible from grub2, I am not that expirenced with linux, especially grub, yet. I don't want to have to manually upddate the kernel in menu.lst every time I update opensuse
<Slart> sircrazy: yes.. unfortunately it's hard to tell where the bloat stops and what makes ubuntu good starts
<koltroll> really. Am I beeing blind here. Isn't it like dead easy to start a ftp-server i ubuntu? I thought there were like "Services" or something where I could start things like ftp, ssh, mysqld and so on
<rodox102> help please? :p
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: and trying to use opensuse's version of grub just srabmled everything
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: if you use a shared /boot partition (both suse and ubuntu are aware and can auto update it) there is only 1 menu.lst to manage,
<Slart> koltroll: ftp services aren't as easy as you'd think..
<Slart> !ftpd | koltroll
<ubottu> koltroll: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: use ubuntu's grub binary
<Slart> koltroll: most use config files for configuration.. I don't know if there is anyone with a gui from the default install
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I can't make opensuse updahe the boot files on ubuntu's partition?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: if you use a shared /boot you can
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: (and grub1)
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: or chainload (is that the right word?) opensuse and let it manage the files on it's own partition?
<Meway> 0_0 slart lmao 6hr remain :)
<koltroll> Slant, oh well ;/ but is there a easy gui for enabling / disabling ssh ?
<Slart> koltroll: I used pureftp on my little box..
<sircrazy> Slart, if you want XFCE, try xubuntu, GNOME, try ubuntu, openbox, try crunchbang. openbox is the lightest of the 3 because the xfce in xubuntu uses the ubuntu desktop stuff which is bloat, whereas if you installed ubuntu-minimal with no de, and installed your own compiled xfce, it will be just as light if not lighter, than crunchbang and openbox
<Slart> koltroll: not that I know of.. install the openssh-server package.. then have a look at its config file.. it's not that big
<koltroll> Slant, will do. thanks alot
<infecto> about 10.04 # is?
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Honestly, id prefer it if grub loaded some OTHER bootloader for ubuntu or opensuse (like it does for windows) and ubuntu and opensuse just messed with THOSE config files, so that the actual kernel file dosen't have to be in menu.lst
<supercagnotto> hi there! i need help cuz ubuntu cant read my swap partition that i just created
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: seems like a logical way to have multiple operating systems to me
<Trek> !lucid | infecto
<ubottu> infecto: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sircrazy> the only "issue" with crunchbang, is that it is still on 9.04, and will probably not have a 9.10 release, but there is really nothing wrong with 9.04
<jrib> Cyber_Akuma: it's called "chainloading"
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: go what ever way you're most comfortable with, it's all personal taste, just wanted to make sure you understood the pros/cons of what you wanted to do
<Slart> sircrazy: but what if I like what you're calling bloat.. one mans bloat is another mans features  (s/man/woman if you feel like it)
<sircrazy> i mean bloat as using up resources
<infecto> Trek: thanks
<sircrazy> taking away from the "lightweight" factor
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Oh, im just asking, I am not sure what would be smart and stupid to do, most of my computer knowledge is from dos and windows, I am new to linux
<supercagnotto> how to enable swap partition under ubuntu?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: try out what you want to do, see how you get on, and if you have problems we'll try to either fix it, or push it more towards what I was suggesting, but without moving away from your solution
<Slart> !swap | supercagnotto
<ubottu> supercagnotto: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sircrazy> the xfce in xubuntu is not lightweight because of the ubuntu desktop stuff, while standard xfce is lightweight, as is openbox, they use small resources, while GNOME uses a lot of resources
<sircrazy> an example, on crunchbang i boot using 65mb of ram, on ubuntu with GNOME, i use 200
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I don't know how to do these things actually, thats why I was asking if these different possible methods would work, so then I could get advice on how to do the best recommended one
<Trek> sircrazy: xubuntu isn't supported in this channel, it has its own channel
<Slart> sircrazy: this isn't really the right channel for this..
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: well, personally ubuntu's grub1 and a shared /boot works very well for every dual boot I've done
<Trek> !xubuntu | sircrazy
<ubottu> sircrazy: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I have have a rough idea of how to share a boot partition but as I said, last time I tried that it just ended in disaster, and I have no idea how to chainload ubunttu and opensuse
<sircrazy> somebody asked about ubuntu, vs, crunchbang, vs xubuntu, i thought it was you, maybe it was Slant
<Shazbot> it was Slant
<sircrazy> on which for them to try
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: don't chain load, install ubuntu second so the simple ubuntu grub1 is used, suse will be fine with it
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: its a triple boot though, thats the problem, doublebooting windows and linux isnt a problem for me
<KaffeeJunky123> is anyone here expirienced in solving keyboard issues?
<sircrazy> sorry ive been tabbing the wrong person then
<Slart> sircrazy: nope.. it was meway
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: triple boot makes no difference, windows->suse->ubuntu
<gRaCiOsO> anyone could help me to install kyocera FS-1016mfp printer on ubuntu?
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Ubuntu comes with grub2 now though, why do you dislike grub2 btw? I soulden't be able to dualboot this system if it wasnt for grub2
<Guest42738> how come I can only have sound through one program, and sometimes after that flash has been used in firefox, mpd wont play at all
<sircrazy> oh, lol, i get so lost in all the names flying by, i hope Meway got what i wrote, i was trying to just explain the differences
<tad1> I run 9.10 workstation, and am trying to find out how I can boot to a terminal login screen instead of the default GUI screen, effectively terminating X until I want it to load manually.  Anyone?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: grub2 offers no technical advantages, and the implimentation makes it harder to control multi-linux install systems
<xangua> Guestdo you use hardy¿¿
<xangua> do you*
<blakkheim> tad1: uninstall gdm
<Meway> sircrazy: i saw
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: This system is very old and dosen't support lba48, the os drive is 160gb and ubuntu is installed past the 132gb barrier, if it wasnt possible to make grub2 to use the apci modle instead of bios, it would not be able to load
<Slant> It was not Slant.
<xangua> agg, Guest42738 do you use hardy¿¿
<Slant> Though, maybe someone with my nick from earlier?
<Shazbot> oh..
<sircrazy> sorry slant, it wasnt you or slart, it was someone else. :)
<sircrazy> my mistake
<Shazbot> lol fail
<Slart> Slant: sorry for waking you up there =)
<Meway> LOL!
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: yes it would, /boot should be the first partiton, then it won't go base the barrier
<Guest42738> xangua, karmic
<nintnint> Man, I'm really loving paints new ribbon interface in the new Ubuntu 7
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I tried doing that, it still coudlent load boot... anyway, is grub1 still on ubuntu 9.10 as well?
 * charbel bye
<Meway> I found a nice one I am familure with :)
<isolat3dsh33p> what's ubuntu 7?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: I think you can still select grub1 for 9.10
<ikonia> isolat3dsh33p: doesn't exist
<nintnint> The new version of the thing
<ikonia> nintnint: what ?
<isolat3dsh33p> damn =_=
<isolat3dsh33p> ikonia, thanks ;)
<nintnint> the new version of the software, duh.
<ikonia> nintnint: no it's not, ubuntu 7 doesn't exist and it's not new
<pea[PC]> 123
<ChogyDan> nintnint: try ##windows
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: The problem with creating a boot partition is that all the partitions are already created and defined, it would be very difficult and tricky to create a new one, ESPECIALLY at the beginning of the drive, not to mention I would have to keep cleaning it out when it got too big from older kernels
<nintnint> The one with gnome and microsoft office 2010 and conky and its so popular its lame?
<pea[PC]> does thunderbird 3 not work on ubuntu?
<sircrazy> pea[PC], yes it does
<pea[PC]> then why is it not in the repos?
<isolat3dsh33p> a troll :D
<kinja-sheep> !latest | pea[PC]
<ubottu> pea[PC]: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: I take your point
<kinja-sheep> pea[PC]: Add Mozilla Daily PPA and it will be added to the repositories.
<tyman> #ubuntu-ru
<nintnint> wait.
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: And I need the vista partition (which is at the beginning of the drive) intact for the Win7 upgrade to work, last time I tried to use linux tools to modify it they corrupted it, and windows only lets me mess with the END of a partition
<nintnint> what is ubuntu then?
<sircrazy> pea[PC], things take longer to get into ubuntu repos, add the mozilla daily ppa to your sources and get it from there
<sircrazy> thunderbird 3 is rather nice
<ikonia> nintnint: you know what it is - it's a linux distribution on ubuntu.com - don't mess around
<isolat3dsh33p> nintnint, a linux distro, duh =_=
<pea[PC]> i did download it from the mozilla server but i'm not sure how to use it
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Now you see why im so confused and not sure of what to do XD
<nintnint> isn't linux a fruit
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: you can move data around with tools like gparted, but I understand your fear to do so
<svip> How do I get uuntu to recognise a USB-internal device I just ejected again?
<svip> Ubuntu*
<kinja-sheep> nintnint: Yeah. It is a fruit. You're right on the money.
<pea[PC]> i use this command but i don't see any new thunderbird 3 wget -O - http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/latest-3.0/linux-i686/en-US/thunderbird-3.0.tar.bz2 | tar xj -C ~
<KaffeeJunky123> nintnint: Yes, a very tasty one
<svip> Silly typo.
<sircrazy> pea[PC], you probably got the source, do a google search for "thunderbird 3 mozilla ppa"
<Slart> nintnint: google for "linux" or go to wikipedia and look it up.. if you've got questions after that you're welcome back
<sircrazy> and follow those directions
<pea[PC]> ok
<Slart> all that.. for nothing
<ikonia> Slart: sorry
<Flashlite> hi
<isolat3dsh33p> Slart, too late :)
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Thats exactly what caused the corruption actually, I tried to move the windows partition and it was unbootable after that, restore tools didn'
<Cyber_Akuma> t work on it
<xangua> kinja-sheep pea[PC] install latest stable mozilla's products with 'ubuntuzilla'
<xangua> !ubuntuzilla
<Cyber_Akuma> .... stupid enter key
<Slart> ikonia: no worries.. I didn't wear my keyboard out entirely =)
<xangua> mmm nithing
<xangua> nothing*
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: you're going to have to take some risks or you'll get no-where
<rat_> I am trying to play Cod4 in Wine and it keeps saying I don't have enough shaders for DirectX 9, anyone know why?
<isolat3dsh33p> I'm installing the new kernel update. Forgot to read the description :(
<pea[PC]> xangua, what's that?
<sircrazy> for the record, if ninnint was right, and linux was a fruit, it'd prolly taste real good and i'd eat it, but alas, it is not a fruit
<pea[PC]> program? website?
<Guest42738> how come I can only have sound through one program, and sometimes after that flash has been used in firefox, mpd wont play at all. ubuntu 9.10
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Is there any disadvantge to placing the boot partition after the windows partition? or in an extended partition?
<grendal_prime> anyone here have to create jails?
<Flashlite> will an old cdr drive read a cdrw?
<grendal_prime> im like baffled as to how to do this
<grendal_prime> everything ive tried fails
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: nope, unless you hit the old lba barrier as you suggested earlier
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: The windows partition is primary, all the other partitions are in an extended one..... I should have mentioned tha tbefore, my mistake
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: That system is new, lba wont be a problem
<xangua> pea[PC]: used to be a script, now is a repostory :), it downloads and installs directly from mozilla's site firefox, thunderbird and seamoney
<Slart> Guest42738: it's complicated.. make sure you're using pulseaudio in your applications.. then it should work with several sound sources
<sircrazy> Flashlite, yes, it should read it, but you cant burn anything to it
<rat_> I am trying to play Cod4 in Wine and it keeps saying I don't have enough shaders for DirectX 9, anyone know why?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: no problem then
<KaffeeJunky123> I have some really wierd issue with my keyboard
<ikonia> rat_: not fully supported video card ?
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: So I coudl just shrink the ubuntu parition and add a boot partition to the beginning of the extended partition?
<dbl> if anyone has time to help with a complex problem, please read http://pastebin.com/f1fc94ed7 and give me your thoughts!
<Slart> Guest42738: plain alsa sometimes only plays one sound at a time.. depending on hardware and setup (or it used to be that way.. they might have changed stuff around)
<KaffeeJunky123> When I press a media key alt_gr gets somehow unmapped as lvl3 key
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: So then how do I set it up, just mount it as /boot for both ubuntu and opensuse when isntalling them?
<rat_> ikonia, no idea why it runs compiz and all that just fine, the game works fine in Windows
<symetrik> Quick question:
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: correct
<symetrik> Is Ubuntu based on Debian?
<ikonia> rat_: because you're using wine
<Guest42738> Slart, how do I make all programs use pulseaudio then?
<isolat3dsh33p> Cod4, read the description in AppDB
<Slart> symetrik: quick answer, yes
<sircrazy> symetrik, at its roots, yes
<ikonia> rat_: compiz is native, wine is not
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Argh, just remembered, ubuntu is already installed and ill just be upgrading it, how do I modify the bootpoint to be /boot instead of / ?
<sircrazy> heh nice same length answer Slart , HIGH FIVE
<Slart> Guest42738: well.. you can start by changing the system, preferences, sound
<Slart> sircrazy: =)
<Guest42738> Slart, oh, but why isnt that default?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: you'd have to create a /boot partition, copy /boot on your ubuntu file system off to the new /boot, update your fstab then re-install grub, reasonable effort
<Slart> Guest42738: or sorry.. that was in the old ubuntu version.. you're running 9.10, right?
<Slart> Guest42738: I thought it was, honestly
<Guest42738> Slart, yes
<rat_> ikonia, any idea how to get it to work? I have even tried updating my driver
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: update fstab is the only part of that I didn't get
<ikonia> rat_: is it supported
<xangua> Guest42738: gstreamer-properties > in audio tab select pulse as the default plugin
<koltroll> really. copying from an external harddrive... 30MB/s. that's just..slow. isn't it?
<rat_> ikonia, I don't know how would I find out?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: /etc/fstab on your ubuntu install to tell it to use a seperate partition
<ikonia> rat_: ask the guys in #wine-hq
<svip> :( I cannot get thing this thingie to work; http://www.ltcom.com/page/FAQ/6in1-InternalCardReader.htm I can see the four thingies in computer://, but I cannot access any of them.
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: is it self-explinatory? (e.g. will I see some kinda option like "boot=/" and change it to "boot=/boot" or something along those lines?)
<rat_> lol on what irc? cause if its in free-node theres only one person there lol
<jamesd_> koltroll, that is damm good for usb... if its esata, its a bit slow... could be fragmented.
<Slart> Guest42738: some applications can only use alsa.. it's different from application to application. Flash should use pulseaudio if I remember correctly.. at least it does that on my system
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: have a look, it's pretty clear
<ikonia> rat_: #winehq sorry
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Also, I know I would need to install windows first, but what do I do after that? install opensuse then update ubuntu, or update ubuntu and then install opensuse?
<rat_> ikonia, will try right now thanks
<koltroll> jamesd_, it's usb. Really? That's damn good?
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: Last time I told OpenSUSE to not install a bootloader it did anyway.... one whose windows and ubuntu options were broken.....
<Guest42738> Slart, now I changed from default to pulse, hope this solves it. tired of killing firefox to start my music, or the other way around
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: install opensuse, then update ubuntu, you have have to make a few tweaks to ubuntu post suse install
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I see, thanks, what kind of tweaks?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: that's a suse issue - speak to them that their installer is broke
<kflip2indy> anyone know a good program for a capture card?
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: couple of grub tweaks depending how the install goes
<jamesd_> koltroll, the specs for usb2.0 is like 23MB/s ... i guess your measurment is a bit offf.
<dbl> is anyone here available to help with a complex, multi-faceted multi-platform problem? please read http://pastebin.com/f1fc94ed7 if you can!
<Trek> koltroll / javesd_: I get 8.5 MB/s so yeah...
<Trek> koltroll / javesd_: on USB2.0
<supercagnotto> how to enable kms on lucid after upgrade from karmic?
<koltroll> jamesd_, as far as I can see the specs for usb2.0 is 480mbit == 60MB/s
<ikonia> dbl: reads like a hardware issue on your video card
<Trek> i theory, koltroll
<jamesd_> koltroll, oops the max effective is about 40MB/s but its unlike to reach that speed
<Trek> in theory, koltroll
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: would there be any reason to keep the boot files on the ubuntu partition after I make a seperate one? (you said to copy them instead of move them) and how big do you recommend I make the boot partition? Is there any way to make it auto-clean old kernel files so it dosen't get cluttered?
<jamesd_> http://www.everythingusb.com/usb2/faq.htm#4
<koltroll> Trek, well of course
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: no, you can delte them
<Trek> as such, koltroll, you'l NEVER reach those speeds because its only a THEORY
<dbl> iknoia: what about the problem with windows though? ive tried booting after taking the card out and using onboard and its the same issue
<Trek> as such, koltroll, you'l NEVER reach those speeds because its only a THEORETICAL speed
<ikonia> dbl: problems with windows also point to it being a hardware issue
<drlaj> Hi, I set up SVN and checked out using SVN+SSH on the stand port, now I've changed the SSH port. How do I update my SVN settings to connect using the right port?
<RedBand> This question isn't exactly linux specific, but does anyone in here have fiber optics? What type of router do I need?
<blakkheim> !ot | RedBand
<ubottu> RedBand: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RedBand> Well, what type of fiber optics router works with Ubuntu then.
<Slart> RedBand: try ##hardware perhaps
<RedBand> Thanks Slart
<Trek> RedBand, you might ask about fiberoptics on a different server (one I am on as well)
<RedBand> name of the server?
<RedBand> it's okay, i'll find it. Thanks.
<Cyber_Akuma> ikonia: I see I am not going to be able to fully figure out what to do before I install everything since the post-opensuse tweaks will depend on what happens, guess ill me back once I do the upgrade, need to finish with this system first, thanks for all your help
<ikonia> Cyber_Akuma: we'll be here
<terminhell> -,^
<q0k> Hi.
<terminhell> hi
<q0k> I've found Ubuntu video
<q0k> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=J4nJQfVknzg
<q0k> Its strange
<FloodBot1> q0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<domino14> i'd like to install ubuntu on a windows XP laptop (full install, not within windows) and i have already defragged the hard drive. i am unclear as to what the community website says. do i have to use GParted now to resize the windows partition, or can i just install ubuntu directly using the "largest contiguous space" option?
<q0k> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=J4nJQfVknzg
<q0k> 6:57
<q0k> These are gloomy somber dark colors of the GUI (when logging in).
<q0k> How to change them?
<FloodBot1> q0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q0k> wait
<rat_> ikonia, okay the people at winehq have no help lol
<terminhell> domino14: select the "user entire disk" option for a full dedicated install
<sircrazy> futurama140, this may not solve your answer, but it may help others, i fixed all of your typos and grammar, this may make solving the problem clearer. http://pastebin.com/m3d53a396
<q0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/369825/
<q0k> Its strange. These are gloomy somber dark colors of the GUI (when logging in). How to change them?
<ikonia> rat_: wine is an odd one
<rat_> ikonia, i know that just can't figure out why its not working
<VCoolio> domino14: it's useful to have separate partitions not only for / and /swap but also for /home, so you can upgrade ubuntu without need to backup your user files
<domino14> terminhell: no i want to dual-boot
<ikonia> rat_: maybe it's not supported ?
<domino14> VCoolio: so i should use GParted ?
<ikonia> rat_: lots of newer games/software can take a while to get supported
<ikonia> rat_: not all cards are fully supported
<q0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/369825/  Its strange. These are gloomy somber dark colors of the GUI (when logging in). How to change them?
<q0k> I mean time 6:57
<VCoolio> domino14: that's what I did, but I think the installer also provides opportunity to make partitions; but I never did that so can't help with that
<terminhell> domino14: i wouldnt use the largest continous space. it will leave no room left for windows. Instead move the slider accordingly. It give atleast 10gigs for ubuntu.
<rat_> ikonia, well anything I can do to get this game to run in Linux?
<domino14> ok, i think i will use GParted just in case
<q0k> If you hear me say it. Otherwise I will have to quit. Just say something like "I'm gone to see it" or "wait, q0k" or something else. I feel very strange right now about my question and the things I hear instead of answer.
<ikonia> rat_: I don't know, I don't know if it's supported, I don't know if your card is supported/stable, wine is not a solution, it's a lucky work around
<Bizzeh> hi, can ubuntu desktop be easily set up to act as a private cloud or is it only the server edition that can do that?
<terminhell> when does lucid release
<Mike_lifeguard> is there a way to print out all environment variables?
<Mike_lifeguard> terminhell: April, IIRC
<pea[PC]> why is thunderbird 3 called shredder?
<Mike_lifeguard> terminhell: April 29
<B3rz3rk3r> pea[PC], thats the codename
<mathesdat> how to install realtek audio drivers?
<Mike_lifeguard> pea[PC]: Shredder is the codename. I think you have a release-candidate or something installed, not the final
<POC|Farmer> Mike_lifeguard: printenv ?
<espegro> Mike_lifeguard: set in a terminal?
<pea[PC]> ffs
<mathesdat> how to install realtek audio drivers?
<Mike_lifeguard> pea[PC]: which I've not seen in ubuntu repos :\
<mathesdat> how to install realtek audio drivers?
<blakkheim> !repeat | mathesdat
<ubottu> mathesdat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<quietone> Bizzeh: I'm curious to know what you mean by private cloud
<Mike_lifeguard> pea[PC]: if you find the final packaged in ubuntu repos (or a ppa) would you let me know? I want to upgrade too
<pea[PC]> this is what happens when i follow online tutorials
<mathesdat> ok ok
<mathesdat> don't stress
<rich> anyone know why this nslookup command might work on redhat but not ubuntu: nslookup -sil ser.ver.ip.address www.google.com
<Mike_lifeguard> POC|Farmer, espegro: printenv is it, thanks
<rich> that nslookup command ignores the server parameter on ubuntu
<Bizzeh> quietone: a cloud, that is private. as in, setting up my own internal one
<a2r2> hi all, I need to make a dual boot  (xp and linux), what do you recommend: separate physical disks or one disk w/ logical volumes?
<mathesdat> but pc speaker i too
<mathesdat> but i have problem in instalation linux
<quietone> Bizzeh: that was a bit circular for me. what functionality do you want?
<espegro> Anyone know how to disable (only) one wifi card from network-manager? I want one for internet access and one for aircarck tools.
<kevin__> i just installed ubuntu and was wondering how do i run the synapic package manager?
<tad1> how do i boot into the console in 9.10?
<terminhell> ifconfig (dev id) down
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to provide a restricted shell on a server that can only sftp put/get? (or something like that... just transferring files allowed)
<ZykoticK9> tad1, do you always want to boot to console?  or just once?
<tad1> always
<ZykoticK9> tad1, "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<terminhell> espegro: but you may need to do more than that to make certain cards go into listen mode. read up.
<Pindaman> kevin
<Pindaman> Already got it?
<rich> Mike_lifeguard: you can restrict the commands that can be run via ssh, it's in the sshd_config file
<q0k> Bizzeh, I don't know whether you were answered in this mess, but I know that without cloud computing you are much more independent. It is much better to store your files right at your hard drive than at a external Internet web server. There, virus attacks, or fires can happen. You and your files are too far to feel confident.
<Bizzeh> quietone: we have nearly 200 computers in our office, would like to unify them all and use all their hdd's all their processing power, all their ram
<alexxio> hey
<alexxio> i tried to install ubuntu
<alexxio> but it doens't recognize my partitions
<Bizzeh> q0k: thats why im asking about setting up a private cloud and not using a public one
<alexxio> in which i hae windows installed
<q0k> Bizzeh, I only know about http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One private 2GB cloud
<terminhell> ntfs support alexxio
<espegro> terminhell: I know, It can do it manually, just want my 500mw external usb adapter to not interfere with my onboard card.
<alexxio> terminell: what?
<q0k> Bizzeh, maybe it's not private, Ubuntu one
<alexxio> actually i'm not a linux newbe, but thi time i really don't know what happened to my disk.. it is well, it works, but no linux is installing
<alexxio> now i'm writing from the ubuntu live
<alexxio> i really want to install
<alexxio> but gparted say my disk is not partitioned at all!!
<quietone> Bizzeh: thank you. I can only add that I have desktop and installed LAMP and other stuff for the three machines in our home. We know have a local mail service and a calendar (which is great for us)
<alexxio> how thic could happen?
<ikonia> alexxio: click install on the desktop
<terminhell> alexxio: do you have more than 2 primary partitons? or more than 4 logicals?
<alexxio> let me check ,probarbly yes
<terminhell> espegro: ic, hmm
<capron> join #backtrack-linux
<rek> good
<rek> wifi
<q0k> Bizzeh, see this: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<seccoleo> irc://irc.abjects.net/nonsolowii
<terminhell> espegro: i know in the past ive came across tutorials that described how to use 2 wifi adapters for just your situation
<AJHunter> Question: how do I install the latest version of BloGTK? I have the tarball downloaded and it's sitting open, but now what?
<terminhell> AJHunter: build it
<ikonia> AJHunter: read the README or INSTALL file in the tar ball
<espegro> terminhell: I've been searching in the udev setup and in the networking setup, but have not figured it out.
<AJHunter> ok... lemme se...
<a2r2> is it difficult to add a hard drive in buntu installation, after the initial installation? How to go about the permissions to the new disk?
<terminhell> AJHunter: usually a "make" "make install" "install"
<rek> i don't hear any audio in a videogame.... what can i do?
<terminhell> AJHunter: or "sh install.sh" if that file exist
<infid> how can i convert mp3s so i can burn them as an audio cd?
<ikonia> terminhell: please don't recommend people do make make install blind
<q0k> Bizzeh, see this: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private citation: "Next steps » Download Ubuntu Server " Therefore, no other choice.
<alexxio> i don't know if my partitions are logical or extended, can i see it with fdisk?
<tad1> ZykoticK9, will that also enable me to start X manually?
<terminhell> AJHunter: but look over the source files first. cant be to careful
<AJHunter> it says to switch to the directory and type make install
<terminhell> alexxio: gparted will show those flags
<alexxio> gparted say all gray
<VCoolio> AJHunter: use 'checkinstall', it will create a deb and install that; will be easier to remove
<alexxio> that is no partitions found
<alexxio> but my windows system works fine
<terminhell> alexxio: do you have more than one hdd?
<acovrig> can I have ssh via emails?
<AJHunter> In the terminal?
<terminhell> alexxio: you may need to select another device in gparted, its near the top right
<terminhell> AJHunter: correct
<alexxio> nono /dev/sda is right
<Losha> acovrig: you sound confused. ssh is for remote logins. email is for sending/receiving messages. They don't have much to do with each other...
<alexxio> here is my listof partitions
<alexxio> http://pastebin.com/m3d512d65
<alexxio> but gparted say everything is unallocated
<q0k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/369825/ I mean time 6:57. It's a video link, youtube video. It's strange. These are gloomy somber dark colors of the GUI (when logging in). How to change them?
<terminhell> alexxio: you could try running fdisk -l
<terminhell> see if it shows anything diff
<capron> acovrig, I guess you mean ssl ?  Decrypt on mail from workstation to server ,  Yes you can if your app and server support it.
<DeSian_> have hardy heron netowork manager, mobile broadband tab?
<alexxio> no, it's the same
<VCoolio> AJHunter: yes, read here (it's very easy) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<alexxio> just like the link i gave
<alexxio> :(
<alexxio> i really don't know what's happening
<Losha> capron: ah, makes much more sense...
<terminhell> i cant view links atm. im not in X
<alexxio> and i can't format the whole hd ... i have to solve it..
<acovrig> I know what they are, I want to send an email and have it reply with what the command returns
<terminhell> alexxio: what ver of windows is installed?
<alexxio> vista
<Losha> alexxio: according to your output, 1 and 2 are primary, 4 through 9 inclusive are secondary (aka logical aka extended)
<acovrig> if I email a message with a body of "ls" it would reply in an email the listing of that directory
<alexxio> ok
<alexxio> so, i want to install ubuntu on one of this partitions
<alexxio> but the ubuntu installation program (and gparted) say there are no partitions, so they will erase all my data
<eduardo> Can I instsll on a laptop using the wireless connection? Would need wpa psk. Dont want to have to go and wire it to the router for installatino.
<Losha> acovrig: various mailing list software lets you execute commands via email, but I don't know of a general package that provides this. I think you'd have to implement your own...
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Losha> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Losha: Hi :)
<terminhell> eduardo: perhaps, if your lucky your wifi card is supported out of the box
<alexxio> i should have an option to select the partition of format just tat, but i havent...
<terminhell> alexxio: you may have too many partitions, only t hing i can think of
<acovrig> Losha, any ideas?  script to check for mail, script to send mail...?
<eduardo> terminhell: Dont think so. Installation didnt detect any network devices.
<alexxio> ok so i'll try to remove some partition..
<terminhell> eduardo: you may have to wire it momentarilly after install to get any dev drivers. then you should be set
<terminhell> alexxio: what are your 2 primary paritions?
<AJHunter> OK... I'm trying to do this, but it says to input my password. when I try to type, nothing appears on the screen.
<terminhell> AJHunter: dont worry thats normal
<Losha> acovrig: exactly, scripts to do it all. I don't know of any offhand except maybe listserv software but see e.g. http://www.techniqal.com/blog/2005/11/14/how-to-run-a-script-from-email/. Beware of opening a *huge* security hole doing this....
<alexxio> according to whatlosha just said, 1 and 2 are primary
<terminhell> AJHunter: just type it in and hit enter
<grumbly> Guh...
<grumbly> I need help with grub2
<grumbly> it doesn't boot
<AJHunter> "Sorry, try again."
<alexxio> but that's strange, gparted should recognize even if i had so much partitions
<grumbly> er, it doesn't automatically boot and the entries are all kinda weird
<Losha> alexxio: what is it you're trying to do? gparted doesn't always work....
<terminhell> AJHunter: yea, you pushed to many buttons thinking it was broke :p just hold backspace a few seconds
<alexxio> losha: i just want to install ubuntu on one of those partitions
<terminhell> grumbly: i had to manually correct grub2 once, was a pain
<apoc90> can somebody help me? i can't login to my Xubuntu desktop but i can get into GNOME, when i select Xfce if just takes me back to the login screen over and over. I can however get into Xfce with a brand new user i just created.
<alexxio> but it say i have no partitions, it say my whole disk is unallocated, so it want to format it
<AJHunter> "sudo: checkinstall: command not found"
<rek> i don't hear any audio in a videogame.... what can i do?
<grumbly> to get grub2 to boot, i have to change the parameters EVERY boot
<rek> also in firefox
<grumbly> terminhell: i'm out of ideas
<Losha> alexxio: ok, which partition?
<terminhell> grumbly: after you fix the menu.lst from uuid's to the more sane version theres a post install command you gotta run. i forget it but yea
<Bizzeh> grumbly: mount /boot and edit them permanently
<alexxio> sda5 or 7 are big enough
<sarthor> Hi, my karmic updated, i can see the kernel "2.6.31-19" in my /boot/grub/menu.lst, but uname -r shows me "2.6.31-17-generic"
<AJHunter> My mom's kicking me off. gotta go!
<grumbly> terminhell: it doesnt use the menu.lst
<infid> what do i need to make k3b convert mp3s to audio cd?
<grumbly> Bizzeh: tried that
<terminhell> thats right...
<Losha> alexxio: do you need a swap partition too? How much RAM do you have?
<alexxio> the fact is also that ubuntu system recognizes the partitions, i can mount them
<grumbly> I'm just going to revert back to grub
<accovrig> Losha, what was that link you gave acovrig?  I lost wifi
<alexxio> i already have a swap partition, i have 3gb of ram
<terminhell> sory grumbly, i used grub2 only briefly
<grumbly> terminhell: yeah... I'
<grumbly> m on the same page
<accovrig> ?
<Losha> infid: dunno if k3b does that. You may need to convert them manually using 'lame'
<Losha> acovrig: exactly, scripts to do it all. I don't know of any offhand except maybe listserv software but see e.g. http://www.techniqal.com/blog/2005/11/14/how-to-run-a-script-from-email/. Beware of opening a *huge* security hole doing this....
<usser> infid, k3b-extralibs i think
<accovrig> thanks
<ganja> can I run a notify-send with cron?
<usser> infid, libk3b3-extracodecs
<usser> infid, sorry
<sarthor> Hi, my karmic updated, i can see the kernel "2.6.31-19" in my /boot/grub/menu.lst, but uname -r shows me "2.6.31-17-generic"
<hodanlo> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 from a usb. I have sound. My sound control icon disappeared. When i try to access "sound" from System>Preferences>Sound... I get a window that says "waiting for sound system to respond" How do i repair it?
<infid> usser:  that says it wants libk3b6-extracodecs
<mr_mustard> what file do I edit to disable tty's?
<terminhell> why would you do that?
<robertpolson> $ apt-get update: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) - I just edited my repositories to install tor, and i was trying to refresh them with the apt-get update command, which didn't work
<robertpolson> oh, ignore that, forgot to sudo
 * robertpolson facepalms
<Losha> alexxio: ok, so you need to choose 'manually partition' during install, and tell it to put / on /dev/sda5 and swap on /dev/sda<wherever>. Just make sure you don't accidentally choose partitions 1 thru 4. Actually, if I were you, I'd backup anything you don't want to risk losing before you start, in case it all goes horribly wrong....
<VCoolio> ganja: yes, if you specify display
<terminhell> sarthor: your not using the highest kernel ver?
<ton> hello
<ganja> how do I do that?
<alexxio> losha
<B3rz3rk3r> hello ton
<ton> um.....
<VCoolio> ganja: add a line on top of crontab -e like this: DISPLAY=:0.0
<ton> say could I have some help ^^
<alexxio> losha: the partition manager say the whole disk is unallocated!!!
<B3rz3rk3r> !ask | ton
<ubottu> ton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q0k> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/701256 is a screen-shot.  It's strange. These are gloomy somber dark colors of the GUI of Ubuntu (when logging in).  How to change them?
<alexxio> losha: so the manual install don't work
<ganja> VCoolio: thanks I will try
<Losha> alexxio: are you sure its the correct disk? Do you have more than one?
<alexxio> yes
<alexxio> of course
<ton> srr... kk here's my question: how to get to "system settings/tools"? : bc its not under "applications"
<terminhell> alexxio: you could goback into windows, and manually format one of the paritions to fat32 and see if buntu detects it
<B3rz3rk3r> ton have you tried "System" ?
<alexxio> ok
<alexxio> that's a right suggestion
<alexxio> thank you
<q0k> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/701256 is a screen-shot. It's strange. These are gloomy somber dark colors of the GUI of Ubuntu (when logging in). How to change them? Somebody said it's "boot screen themes", where is the official place to download them? Please help. Thank you in advance.
<ganja> VCoolio: thanks a lot :) do you know where I can find a documentation about this var?
<ton> @B3rz3rk yes, I'm specifically looking for some recently installed software, VirtualBox, which is supposedly under System Tools
<rat_> How do I find out what version of Wine I have installed?
<terminhell> q0k: gnome-look.org is a good place to start
<alexxio> losha: i have a screenshot to make you see i'm not crazy
<Losha> alexxio: dunno why the partition manager won't see the partitions. That's very scary. Presumably something odd about your disk. Maybe because the first partition is a dell utility partition? Back it all up, then you can experiment to your heart's content...
<sarthor> terminhell, using karmic. here is my grub.conf http://pastebin.com/m56658bb6
<VCoolio> ganja: sorry no, it just works ;) if get notified each hour :59 to listen to the news and that's it
<Losha> alexxio: I would like to see the screenshot (not that I think you're crazy...)
<JustGage> sarthor: having booting problems
<goddard> I am trying to share files between computers one is ubuntu the other is xp and I mounted the xp drive in ubuntu and I am trying to us the mv command and I am also going through .gvfs but I get permission denied .. why?
<VCoolio> q0k: it's a new version of gdm in karmic, rather untweakable unless you use this (hang on, will give a link)
<terminhell> sarthor: sorry i cant view links, im not using a gui. but you may have to uncomment the newer kernel
<q0k> terminhell q0k: gnome-look.org is a good place to start It's not an official site, I think.
<alexxio> losha: no there is nothing about dell partition because i already installed different linux version before it gave this error. now, neither mandriva nor ubuntu load or install
<ganja> it was to not miss the begin of a movie :) thanks again
<q0k> VCoolio: q0k: it's a new version of gdm in karmic, rather untweakable unless you use this (hang on, will give a link) I'm waiting
<terminhell> q0k: ubuntu-looks then
<alexxio> losha: i know that's scary, that's why i asked here :)
<terminhell> sarthor: or just install 'startupmanager'
<B3rz3rk3r> ton, ok probably easier to just ask that up front next time ;)  If its not there, then you need to make sure that its actually installed properly
<VCoolio> q0k: https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<sarthor> JustGage, no, uname -r shows me 2.6.31-17-generic, while 2.6.31-19-generic is there, and uncommented, and 2.6.31-17-generic is commented but still my karmic shows.
<alexxio> losha: this is the image: http://yfrog.com/0xscreenshotjrtp
<Losha> alexxio: I assume there's something odd about the partitioning, but that's just a guess...
<ton> Hello, where is applications>system tools located in Ubuntu 9.04?
<alexxio> losha: if you zoom it up, you will see sda is the same in both the parted and terminal windows..
<terminhell> sarthor: just comment out the old kernel and uncomment the new
<robertpolson> i'm trying to set up privoxy to use with tor, does anyone know how to do this? apparently it's already installed...
<B3rz3rk3r> ton, easiest way is to remove and reinstall. if you need help with that just shout
<sarthor> terminhell, i did that already, but i am wonder, its not wroking, may be some other grub is in use?
<goddard> anyone got an idea?
<alexxio> so thank you
<ton> B3rz3rk, uninstall the software, not Ubuntu, eh?
<alexxio> see ya
<alexxio> :)
<alexxio> thanks for help
<invisime> so I've installed easy peasy (aka ubuntu-eee) and it refuses to update from jaunty to koalic. I suspect something's up with /etc/apt/sources.list but I don't know what to look for or how to fix it.
<FloodBot1> alexxio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q0k> VCoolio: thank you. I've bookmarked the link. :)
<robertpolson> ton, are you canadian? ;D
<B3rz3rk3r> ton, are you having problems with Ubuntu or just seeing virtualbox in the menu?
<alexxio> ups, sorry
<q0k> VCoolio: are you using this package yourself?
<goddard> I am trying to share files between computers one is ubuntu the other is xp and I mounted the xp drive in ubuntu and I am trying to us the mv command and I am also going through .gvfs but I get permission denied .. why?
<VCoolio> q0k: yes, works fine
<ton> not canadian =_=
<Losha> alexxio: yeah, that's really scary. Dunno why it's happening....
<robertpolson> lol
<q0k> VCoolio q0k: yes, works fine - give a screen-shot of your login screen?
<ton> anyway I don't know where the "system tools" is and yes I want to know where the software installed to
<terminhell> sarthor: hmm, still install startupmanager and see if it fixes anything
<sarthor> terminhell, JustGage i installed startupmanager too, it dont show the 2.6.31-19-generic, in the list. while you can see in my menu.lst
<ton> where the shortcut is?
<invisime> when I run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' nothing happens. how do I update to karmic koala?
<acovrig> nope, I don't have /etc/mail, I just apt-get install mailutils
<VCoolio> q0k: ah, how to do that again? there used to be a gdm preview app
<goddard> invisime: save files and reinstall
<jrib> !upgrade | invisime
<ubottu> invisime: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<crazyeric> i just upgraded to karmic and when i go to reboot the login screen flashes and i cant type
<crazyeric> is there any way to roll it back
<B3rz3rk3r> ton, ok, sounds like it hasnt installed properly.. so go and uninstall it and then install it again
<mlissner> Anybody know how to make an nvidia geforce 8600 gs work? When I put it in the machine, the machine just gives me a blank screen upon boot.
<B3rz3rk3r> ton, or you can "sudo apt-get remove virutalbox" then "sudo-apt-get install virtualbox"
<goddard> I am trying to share files between computers one is ubuntu the other is xp and I mounted the xp drive in ubuntu and I am trying to us the mv command and I am also going through .gvfs but I get permission denied .. why?
<zvacet> I?m using lxde how can I manage users& grups gui way
<ton> B3rz3rk3r, Okay, I'll try that, just I guess there's more than one way to install: If it installs properly will I see it under system?
<B3rz3rk3r> ton yes
<ton> k thx bye ;)
<sarthor> mlissner, did you face such problem in these days. mean, 2 or 3 days.
<sarthor> ?
<B3rz3rk3r> lol
<terminhell> mlissner: you may have to disable the onboard video in the bios first
<[BT]Brendan> Movie player seems to just crash as it's trying to open when I try play my Mighty Boosh DVD.
<terminhell> sarthor: im still not sure why you have such problems. Try reinstalling it again.
<sarthor> terminhell, reinstalling what? kernel or startupmanager?
<robertpolson> anyone know how to edit a read-only folder?
<terminhell> sarthor: the kernel
<pea[PC]> even mozilla's respos only has thunderbird alphas
<[BT]Brendan> Oh I think I need some plugins to play it.
<terminhell> robertpolson: make it writable
<e01> did someone know what is depends of gvfs to read ftp locations
<robertpolson> terminhell? how would i do that?
<sarthor> terminhell, i dont konw how to reinstall, that was installed just with update.
<e01> ?
<terminhell> chmod 0755
<robertpolson> i'm new to this, but you can probably tell
<jrib> robertpolson: what folder and why?
<robertpolson> /etc/privoxy because I need to edit the config file.
<sarthor> terminhell, dont know how to remove that update back, and update again.
<invisime> sarthor: does this look familiar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591
<crazyeric> is there any way to roll karmic back to jaunty, i upgraded and now my login screen flashes and i cant log in?\
<goddard> e01 I am trying to do the same
<robertpolson> jrib ^^
<jrib> robertpolson: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<terminhell> sarthor it should be in synaptics list
<arand> crazyeric: afraid not, downgrades and ubuntu doesn't happen.
<crazyeric> anyone familiar with the flashing login screen then?
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<invisime> crazyeric: yeah, it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591
<rosco> kkk
<mlissner> terminhell: I think I did that, I'll double check, but you're right that I have onboard video.
<sarthor> invisime, yes. i am facing problme with my nvidia after updating , and the dual lcd screen are flickring.
<mlissner> sarthor: huh?
<zvacet> crazyeric:  reinstall is right way t odo it sorry
<robertpolson> jrib: i got this:
<robertpolson> ** (gedit:2618): CRITICAL **: _gedit_tab_save_as: assertion `(tab->priv->state == GEDIT_TAB_STATE_NORMAL) || (tab->priv->state == GEDIT_TAB_STATE_EXTERNALLY_MODIFIED_NOTIFICATION) || (tab->priv->state == GEDIT_TAB_STATE_SHOWING_PRINT_PREVIEW)' failed
<sarthor> terminhell, let me check synaptics
<terminhell> robertpolson: depending on who has ownership of the folder it would just be chmod 0755 /folder/name
<jrib> robertpolson: did an editor open?
<invisime> sarthor: it's a known issue. in other words, live with it, rollback (you *did* backup your system, right?) and wait, or use a different computer. :P
<robertpolson> it was already open, is that the problem?
<ZykoticK9> crazyeric, do you happen to have nvidia & a hauppauge tv card in your system?
<JustGage> this channel makes me tired
<goddard> I am trying to share files between computers one is ubuntu the other is xp and I mounted the xp drive in ubuntu and I am trying to us the mv command and I am also going through .gvfs but I get permission denied .. why?
<jrib> robertpolson: i mean, did an editor load with the file you wanted?
<sarthor> invisime, Using single monitor now.
<robertpolson> jrib: okay, it worked this time
<invisime> sarthor: yeah. that's probably what you'll have to do until they fix it.
<JustGage> goddard: are you running your file mannager as root?
<terminhell> goddard use sudo
<crazyeric> Zyko: i have onbiard nvidia ion i think its called
<goddard> I did that
<goddard> permission denied
<terminhell> ...........
<goddard> I am doing this in a terminal window
<goddard> I can access it in natualis fine
<ZykoticK9> crazyeric, i had an issue with nvidia+hauppauge but if you don't have tv card, it's a different issue.  best of luck man.
<terminhell> sudo mv /file /mnt/windows/folder
<crazyeric> ya no tv card ty though
<goddard> terminhel: dones't work for me permission denied
<mlissner> terminhell: is the onboard video the serial Port1 address or the parallel port address? I don't see anything that resembles video aside from those.
<terminhell> impossible?
<geirha> goddard: Have you tried without sudo?
<goddard> yes sir
<e01> goddard, do you have any progress ?
<terminhell> try su
<ecanto> somebody use dell inspiron 1440?
<robertpolson> jrib: $ privoxy gives me this:
<jrib> ecanto: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<robertpolson> Info: Failed to reopen logfile: '/var/log/privoxy/logfile'. Retrying after closing the old file descriptor first. If that doesn't work, Privoxy will exit without being able to log a message.
<robertpolson> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> robertpolson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> goddard: are you able to copy/move files to it from nautilus?
<daftykins> !ask | ecanto
<ubottu> ecanto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> robertpolson: why are you running it like that?
<robertpolson> what other way is there? :/
<goddard> geirha: yes
<daftykins> jrib: oop sorry didn't see i repeated you
<jrib> robertpolson: read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<ecanto> ok ok sorry.
<terminhell> mlissner: its neither. If its a newer mobo it may do it automatically. My suggestion is more an oldschool fix.
<capron> Do any one know what too do ? Can not wake up from suspend mode I only have a black screen no singnal having a ati card.
<goddard> I tried using two different methos so far smb://d1zcbh91/scripts/ and some one told me to use the real hidden path .gvfs and that gives me a permission denied rather than directory doesn't exsist
<geirha> goddard: Are you tab-completing the destination path, typing it in manually, or providing it with drag and drop?
<ecanto> installing ubuntu 9.10, but not working button eject cdrom...
<Gorash> hey people. I need a hand with a webdav setting. Right now my <IP>/webdav asks for a password (the way i want it) but my <IP> alone also shows contents of davmap, and i dont want that. can anyone give me some pointers!? Please PM Thanks
<goddard> geirha right click copy paste
<mlissner> terminhell: darn...any other thoughts then? I can't get the thing to boot if the nvidea card is in the pci slot.
<geirha> goddard: That's the problem then
<geirha> goddard: There's likely spaces and such in the path, which needs to be esacped
<VCoolio> ecanto: close all apps that use files on the cdrom, then eject
<terminhell> mlissner: wait...what kind of card is it? agp/pci or pcie?
<seccoleo> ciao
<robertpolson> jrib: thanks, it works now :D
<jrib> robertpolson: no problem
<seccoleo> http://nonsolowii.xdccing.com/GET?bot=NoNSoLoWii%7CCiNe%7C001&pack=96
<Krai> hi
<mlissner> terminhell: pcie
<goddard> geirha I put the "scripts on xpcomp" in parenthesis
<geirha> goddard: Find the folder you want to move something into, then drag that folder to the terminal window, it will input the proper, full path where the cursor is.
<Krai> anyone knows how to compile .linux file ?
<Krai> here is a file whose extension .linux ?
#ubuntu 2010-02-06
<daftykins> Krai: what are you trying to install?
<mlissner> terminhell: I do have a setting called "Init Display First" which can be set to either 'pci' or 'pci express card'. No idea what it means though.
<terminhell> mlissner: sounds like a hardware prob for sure if its black from the moment you hit the power button
<koshari> Krai actually thats a hidden file called .linux
<terminhell> mlissner: thats what you need to do...
<Krai> http://beta.eset.com/linux
<daftykins> mlissner: that's a BIOS entry to choose a primary graphics card to be either PCI-Express or normal PCI
<crazyeric> how do i find the desktop in the file system, i booted from the install disc and go the live session user and am trying to back some things up so i can do a fresh install
<terminhell> mlissner: set it to pci express card
<Krai> you can c file in that link
<daftykins> crazyeric: ~/Desktop
<crazyeric> nevermind
<crazyeric> fiound it...
<Krai> ESET NOD32 Antivirus for Linux Desktop runs on the following distributions: Debian, Fedora, Mandriva, RedHat, SuSE, Ubuntu and other RPM and DEB package manager based installations. Both 32-bit and 64-bit (AMD64/EMT64) architectures are supported
<zvacet> does anyone use lxde I need some halp with it
<Krai> but the file can be downloaded is .linux
<Krai> have you any opinion about it ?
<terminhell> zvacet: ive used it a little in the past
<terminhell> Krai: a .linux file? sounds fishy
<Krai> http://beta.eset.com/linux
<daftykins> Krai: no .deb download or repo to add?
<zvacet> do you remember how to manage network and users & groups
<Krai> no daftykins
<fixer_33> hi everyone
<Krai> you can see in that link wha i am talking about
<capron> Kardos,  Is thee no good open antivir too use ?
<daftykins> Krai: "chmod +x" it then "./file.linux"
<terminhell> zvacet: its just a de. you still gotta load up on apps for that stuff. natively it doesnt ship with such apps
<overmacht> Krai; ubuntu is safe forever, no need AV anymore.
<Krai> overmacht:  i know but i want to know how to install a .linux file
<goddard> geirha ok now I get operation not supported
<acovrig> is there a cmd that lets me ssh as user1, and see what the title of the topmost window (on :0.0) of user2 is?
<Krai> main purpose of tryin to install for me just learn this
<zvacet> I tried to set network with pppoeconf and it failed
<mlissner> terminhell: I put in that setting, then put in the card, but I still can't get anything to come up on the display.
<fixer_33> i've got a really big problem with mdb2 library because when I use query method to make query to database i see that this method is undefined
<Krai> daftykins:  then like a bin file ?
<fixer_33> i need help
<daftykins> Krai: might be ja
<terminhell> Krai: ive never heard of a .linux file. im not sure how to install it.
<daftykins> Krai: or a script
<terminhell> mlissner: your not putting the card in with the power on right?
<Krai> i am trying bb
<mlissner> terminhell: Right-o
<geirha> goddard: That's a common warning when copying to windows filesystems. Windows filesystems doesn't support the linux-permission scheme, so you get operation not supported when trying to set permissions on the moved files.
<terminhell> was that a yes or no? lol
<mlissner> terminhell: that's a correct - I'm powering off before adding/removing any hardware.
<Krai> daftykins:  it works
<goddard> geirha so what do I do it doesn't appear to work
<daftykins> \o/
<Krai> it has a gui like a bin file
<daftykins> :) cool
<geirha> goddard: The files aren't moved?
<Krai> this commands started its installation gui
<goddard> geirha oh sorry they are
<Krai> then we learn a .linux file same with a bin file :))
<terminhell> mlissner: does that card require power? newer cards actualy require power from the powersupply, plugged directly onto it
<overmacht> Krai; has been reading manual? look http://download.eset.com/manuals/ESET_EAVLIN_4_UserGuide_ENU.pdf
<geirha> goddard: It's safe to ignore those warnings. mv is just trying to make the destination files have the same permissions as the source files.
<q0k> Does any member of this talking room have Ubuntu installed at a Fujitsu laptop? If so, please tell me, I have several questions about it.
<seanbrystone> using 9.10 here, anyone know a good link to how i could possibly move all .mozilla files, like cache and whatnot to a encrypted file/disk using truecrypt
<acovrig> is there a cmd that lets me ssh as user1, and see what the title of the topmost window (on :0.0) of user2 is?
<goddard> geirha I have one last problem maybe you could help me with if you would be so kind
<divXjunky> Hi all. I am on ubuntu 9.10, and when I tried to update with the update manager, I got an dpkg error when it was reading the database. I tried "dpkg --configure -a" to fix it, however, a second update attempt also failed. Anybody around who knows what this problem might be? thanx!!
<goddard> geirha what if I want to automate this process and have apache run this how would I set it up
<acovrig> is there a cmd that lets me ssh as user1, and see what the title of the topmost window (on :0.0) of user2 is?
<Krai> overmacht:  no
<Krai> i wil read. is there anything need to know ?
<geirha> goddard: You want apache to move files to your windows machine? Also mount the windows share?
<pino> apt
<pino> sudo
<capron> divXjunky,  Do you get the same problem using apt-get ?
<pino> sudo su
<Krai> we found installation commands with the help of daftykins
<goddard> geirha the share is already mounted
<divXjunky> capron, Yes I had the same results with apt-get
<goddard> geirha I just have it run a command and change the file permissions for the source folder to www-data
<mlissner> terminhell: interesting theory...you had me worried for a second, but no, no power needed.
<q0k> Does any member of this talking room have Ubuntu installed at a Fujitsu laptop? If so, please tell me, I have several questions about it.
<B3rz3rk3r> !ask | q0k
<ubottu> q0k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q0k> Does any member of this talking room have Ubuntu installed at a Fujitsu laptop?
<capron> divXjunky,  Have you tried apt-get autoclean
<geirha> goddard: By apache though, you mean a php-script? and you trigger the move from a web page?
<goddard> geirha yes
<terminhell> mlissner: silly question, but you do have the monitor securly plugged in to the card, not the onboard
<B3rz3rk3r> q0k, you dont seem to understand, ask a question to do with the problem that you are having.. not a general one. That way if anytone knows the answer to your problem they will reply.. understand?
<goddard> geirha normally this works great, but for some reason it is giving me trouble with the windows pc
<mlissner> terminhell: yep.
<kuna236> anyone know how to update a Matshita disk drives firmware within Linux?
<q0k> Does any member of this talking room have Ubuntu installed at a Fujitsu laptop? I want to know how did the installation go. Did you have any problems with some hardware? Can you give links to the additional drivers which you had to find to do a successful install?
<geirha> goddard: Perhaps you're not quoting right?
<mlissner> terminhell: tried both though...neither works when the nvidia card is plugged in.
<goddard> geirha maybe i will check again
<mlissner> q0k: You might just try the live CD. That'll give you a good idea of what works and what doesn't on your laptop.
<terminhell> mlissner: wow, hmm, ive got no idea. you may have to go to another forum, nvidia forums or something. Could be faulty hardware. or a simple bios setting ive long forgotten
<divXjunky> capron, same result after apt-get autoclean, again the update fails at reading the database.
<zmanning> can someone tell me how to see the version a repository app?
<q0k> " mlissner>	q0k: You might just try the live CD. That'll give you a good idea of what works and what doesn't on your laptop. " - I thank you for this suggestion. This will most likely be the first thing to do for me. But previous experience of some people could let me have more drivers and be more ready to what happens...
<kuna236> zmanning: apt-cache showpkg packageName
<n4cvx> Dell mini inspiron now working 100% with ubuntu 9.10 after ordering from Dell with Ubuntu and then replacing the Dell version of Ubuntu which didn't seem to be too handy.
<mlissner> terminhell: Oh well, thanks anyway. Good to have a second opinion.
<zmanning> kuna236, awesome! thanks!
<kuna236> zmanning: no prob
<terminhell> mlissner: no prob. good luck!
<mlissner> q0k: Gotcha. Well, good luck.
<capron> divXjunky, strange problem ,  too bad it did not work,  I am totaly cluess now when your database is corrupt ,  I guess the apt-get check also did not help.
<ViridianFire> Ok can anyone help me to get my heaphone jack to work?
<MrSandman> RTFM
<MrSandman> xD
<MrSandman> looooooooooool
<terminhell> how clever
<n4cvx> viridian i can try to help with your headphone
<MrSandman> thank you very macho
<crazyeric> so i got to the dashboard without the flickering but now it says xbmc needs hardware accelerated opengl; do i uninstall X server and reinstall or what?
<kuna236> ViridianFire: one of my headphone jacks is always muted by default when I install a new distro... maybe check your alsa settings
<ViridianFire> I did check alsa mixer
<war> how do you change permissions to a hard drive so you can read and write
<ViridianFire> it shows up but it does not have a volume bar
<kuna236> war: what part of your hard drive?
<nico__> chmod 755 /path
<war> thanks
<kuna236> war: nm
<divXjunky> capron, Thanx for your help, I'll keep looking for a fix, but I think it's far more likely that my old laptop harddrive  is going to fail one of these days... Could be that the dpkg db is being read from a corrupted sector.
<macman_> question
<macman_> 0_o
<terminhell> !ask | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<macman_> yes yes
<macman_> sorry i forze lmao
<macman_> i have a file i just built from source .. i want ot add it to my environemnent
<macman_> how would i do this
<crazyeric> how do i uninstal nvidia xserver
<jrib> macman_: depends on what you mean?  Do you mean your PATH?
<hodanlo> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 from a usb. I have sound. My sound control icon disappeared. When i try to access "sound" from System>Preferences>Sound... I get a window that says "waiting for sound system to respond" How do i repair it?
<macman_> jrib: prefix
<[BT]Brendan> I have a DVD that won't play at all and I don't know what I need to install.
<macman_> frustrateduser: i compled something and want to put it in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin etc ..
<jrib> macman_: what do you mean by "prefix"?  What exactly do you want to do...?
<seccoleo> ciao
<ViridianFire> crazyeric:why?
<hyperstream> back later power peoples redoing power line to house ><
<q0k> Which Ubuntu version should I choose - 9.10 or 8.4?
<ViridianFire> Brendan: Try searching DVD in the Software Center
<war> still wont let me read and write to the drive?
<arun__> i am not able to see the mouse pointer and also i am not able to see any movie graphics pls help me
<Phosis> Nothing wrong with 9.10...I have a lot less probs than with 8.4
<chelz> q0k: what will you be using it for?
<enthdegree> Holla, for some reason Gimp won't start.
<[BT]Brendan> ViridianFire, 59 results
<Krai> i installed eset 32 linux edition :
<crazyeric> vivridianfire: I upgraded to karmic and got the flickering login screen and somehow got to dashboard and it says i dont have hardware accelerated opengl rendering so i was going to try reinstalling it
<Krai> it works fine
<jrib> enthdegree: try from a terminal
<ViridianFire> Brendan: where do you live?
<[BT]Brendan> Australia. Why does it matter?
<enthdegree> It gives me this: http://pastebin.com/m4b993c88
<terminhell> enthdegree: how did you install it?
<Nighthawk82> hey guys can anyone help me with installing an asus my cinema U3100 mini usb tv tuner card please and which app would be fine to work in NZ for the TV cannels is this possible in Ubuntu?
<ViridianFire> Because some plugins are copy righted
<ViridianFire> Brendan: and if your country has copy right laws you could break them
<enthdegree> sudo apt-get install gimp
<[BT]Brendan> I just want to play a DVD that I own.
<chelz> q0k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<hodanlo> how do i access my sound control?
<ViridianFire> Brendan: still there could be issues, but there shouldnt be
<terminhell> enthdegree: execute gimp from terminal, see what the output says
<[BT]Brendan> I installed the dvdread4 ones that there is a .sh file to install at /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4
<enthdegree> Yes. I did. It gives me this http://pastebin.com/m4b993c88
<terminhell> i cant view links right now
<jrib> [BT]Brendan: just install dvdcss from medibuntu, it's easier
<capron> [BT]Brendan,  Have you installed the packets at mediaubuntu.
<jrib> !dvd > [BT]Brendan
<ubottu> [BT]Brendan, please see my private message
<terminhell> enthdegree: pm me the pastebin info if possible
<[BT]Brendan> I alraedy have dvdcss
<seccoleo> cioa
<seccoleo> ciap
<seccoleo> cfiao
<Nighthawk82> <-- new to linux-- how to install a USB DVB Tuner under ubuntu and then what app would i use to get NZ channels? any idea? please help
<crazyeric> anyone an xbmc wiz?
<kuna236> brendan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<[BT]Brendan> I've already installed that.
<kuna236> brendan: have you run the install script, too?
<mred> #join 213
<grendal_prime> need some help guys im running an 804 box i would like to keep it at 804 untell the new lts is released but i do need openssh-server 2.9 or higher.  is there a backport for this ( i cant find one) or..if i do need to do a dist upgrade..what is the least drastic attack i can do to get this version of ssh?
<kuna236> mred: it's /join
<[BT]Brendan> Yes. allow me to double check
<chelz> !ask | crazyeric
<ubottu> crazyeric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> [BT]Brendan: pastebin: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<[BT]Brendan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras is installing some more things
<arun__> please guys help me solve my graphics problem
<[BT]Brendan> 40 minutes to download it all ;/
<chelz> Nighthawk82: mythtv and mythbuntu would be good for tv tuners
<kuna236> brendan: it'll also install flashplugin-nonfree, which is sh**... you might want to uninstall it
<chelz> Nighthawk82: /join #ubuntu-mythtv
<Nighthawk82> ok chelz can i install the myth part as an extra as i already have ubuntu installed
<chelz> !ask arun__
<chelz> Nighthawk82: yes
<chelz> !ask | arun__
<ubottu> arun__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nighthawk82> chelz thanks for that will go forth and ask in the mythtv part thanks again
<crazyeric> 'XBMC needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering. Install an appropriate graphics driver' Anyone know how to fix this, i had nVidia Xserver running fine before i upgraded to karmic now it gives me this error, do i need to uninstall and reinstall nvidia drivers or wipe the drive and start over with Jaunty?
<jrib> !nvidia | crazyeric
<ubottu> crazyeric: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> crazyeric: install the nvidia drivers
<kuna236> brendan: welcome back, any luck?
<arun__> i am not able to see the mouse pointer and also not ablr to see any movies play i am getting screen full of coloered pixels only
<goddard> still cant get it working
<goddard> it is some kind of permission problem i think
<gFred> Anyone know how to get iPhone support in Songbird 1.4.3?
<philipwnz> Can someone help me to add a custom line in grub.cfg that will start my existing ubuntu install?
<grendal_prime> where can i find what version of a program is in what distrobution?
<jrib> grendal_prime: packages.ubuntu.com
<terminhell> w00t its raining
<philipwnz> Can someone help me to add a custom line in grub.cfg that will start my existing ubuntu install? I'm using debian now but I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed which I want to start with grub2
<VCoolio> philipwnz: can't help, but in any case you should not edit grub.cfg but /etc/default/grub
<CyberaX2195> surely running update-grub , should find it
<jrib> philipwnz: grub2 automatically scans for other distros when you run update-grub
<wweasel> I have a frustrating problem with my Ubuntu server install. It periodically goes into some sort of suspend state, where it doesn't respond to ping/ssh, etc. and, more strangely, doesn't keep the system time advancing.  If I touch a keyboard key it immediately wakes. Any advice? (even a log file to look at to try to figure out what's up)
<VCoolio> grendal_prime: if by 'distribution' you mean different linux distros check distrowatch.com
<Out_Cold> wweasel, is it a a desktop install or server?
<terminhell> wweasel: id turn off all power saving modes
<wweasel> Out_Cold, server install (I've tried #ubuntu-server, but it's pretty low activity)
<philipwnz> Ubuntu 9.10 is on a separate partition and update-grub didn't found it
<Out_Cold> terminhell, i don't think there is power save modes on them. i never had to change
<wweasel> terminhell, where would I look to see if any are enabled? I don't think there is any enabled, at least to my knowledge.
<terminhell> i remember, theres a kind of hidden power option in the ubuntu server
<suprsonic> my son managed to get Xwindows to dsplay 1/4 of my screen
<terminhell> i forget the location of it, but its fixable
<terminhell> you may want to start in the xorg.conf
<suprsonic> how do i get it to reset to full screen?
<Out_Cold> wweasel, which release?
<wweasel> terminhell, Out_Cold: If it helps any, this is on a laptop. But it's obviously connected to AC. So it's possible Ubuntu is trying to do something power-saving.
<wweasel> Out_Cold, 9.10
<Out_Cold> wweasel, if it's a laptop yes it may have laptop power settings
<terminhell> wweasel: it could be bios related
<wweasel> terminhell, Checked, nothing there. Also thought it might be fault ACPI related, so I tried booting with acpi=off, no improvement
<philipwnz> Can someone help me to add a custom line in grub.cfg that will start my existing ubuntu install? I'm using debian now but I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed which I want to start with grub2. I TRIED as suggested to run update-grub but it didn't found the ubuntu install which is on separate partition. Please help me as I don't have much time
<Seeker`> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<raden_work> i have installed ubuntu server 2 times and it never asks me to set a password for root ? am i missing something
<Out_Cold> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<terminhell> philipwnz: do you have 2 different grub versions installed in seperate places???
<Dabian> Encrypted DVD wont play, even though I installed libdvdread4 and ran the script.  Ubuntu 9.10, I think.
<Out_Cold> raden_work, you 'shouldn't' run as root but if you need to set, sudo -i, then passwd
<philipwnz> terminhell: yes, both are grub2, one in my debian partition which i'm running right now and the other in the ubuntu partition
<terminhell> philipwnz: >.< you dont need more than 1 grub install
<philipwnz> Terminator: well the second one came with debian so...
<LetsGo67> I am tired of using Windows 7, but I am tired on my fan *not* turning on in Ubuntu!  When will this be fixed?  Acer Aspire 5315 which worked in 9.04.
<Out_Cold> LetsGo67, is there a bug for it?
<grendal_prime> VCoolio: na basicaly i need to upgrade to 8.10 to get what i need
<terminhell> philipwnz: only thing i can think of is delete one of them and then update the one left
<grendal_prime> thanks guys
<Dabian> Is UBUNTU unable to show encrypted DVD's?
<LetsGo67> No clue. Out_Cold.  I assume yes.  Regardless, it doth frustrateth me.
<Dabian> ~? dvd
<Out_Cold> Dabian, some dvds just dont work
<philipwnz> can I just make only the ubuntu grub bootable, so when i boot the pc it will run the grub installed in ubuntu which will let me chose to start ubuntu
<Out_Cold> LetsGo67, search for the bug, report your system and add your input
<Trek> Dabian, you'll need some packages in the Medibuntu repos
<aam_> Anyone using Lucid Lynx?
<Dabian> Trek: I got libdvdread4, but I guess thats not enough?
<goddard> geirha i have tried everything i am out of ideas
<terminhell> philipwnz: yes. remove the one from the othe os
<Out_Cold> aam_, i tried it on my netbook and it failed for X
<aam_> interesting
<kuna236> Dabian: run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<goddard> geirha will the www-data group be able to access a network if I mount it as user BOB
<goddard> will the www-data group be able to access a network if I mount it as user BOB
<Dabian> kuna236: That was in the guide, so I already did that.
<kuna236> Dabian: oh, sorry
<LetsGo67> OH AND what should I do to stop hackers on a server?
<Dabian> kuna236: No, thanks for the idea. :)
<capron> philipwnz, yes you can but grub2 used is not that easy too config  if it dont work right from start
<Dabian> kuna236: I bet it would have fixed the problem in more than 80% of the cases. :)
<crazyeric> is this SMART Dats 'Disk Failure is Imminent" something i should be taking seriously?
<raden_work> Out_Cold, so i cannot log in as root at all ?
<Trek> Out_Cold, we won't explain how to access root
<goddard> will the www-data group be able to access a network if I mount it as user BOB
<Trek> sorry, raden_work
<Dabian> Out_Cold: Are you saying that Ubuntu is unable to play certain DVD's, so I have to go to my parents place or somewhere else to watch it?
<Out_Cold> raden_work, i showed you how to.. but enabling root log in is 'not recommended'
<kuna236> Dabian: blashphemy!
<kuna236> haha
<Trek> raden_work, we won't help you access root.  most things that root can do can be done under "sudo"
<jjwdesign> lool
<raden_work> Trek, wow thanks for the help
<Dabian> raden_work: Its for your own good.
<Out_Cold> Dabian, i have experienced it with some encrypted ones.... maybe there is a fix?
<raden_work> uhuh sure... stupid !!!
<Trek> raden_work, at least we won't help you here, I think its against the CoC...  at least it is for ubuntuforums.org
<goddard> will the www-data group be able to access a network if I mount it as user BOB
<Dabian> raden_work: Why do you want root access anyhow?  Thats usually the receipt on how to screw up your system?
<Trek> !attitude | raden_work
<ubottu> raden_work: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<koshari> Dabian have you tried vlc to play your dvd?
<Dabian> koshari: There is something broken with VLC
<raden_work> Dabian, cause I have alot of thing I need to install etc  and i dont need to be typing sudo ever 2 min so anyway found out how
<trism> philipwnz: according to the grub2 article on the gentoo wiki, you should just be able to add an entry in the debian grub2 to /boot/grub/core.img of ubuntu's grub, and it will load ubuntu's grub when you select it
<Trek> raden_work, you can install multiple packages at once in one command...
<trism> philipwnz: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2#Chainloading_GRUB2_from_GRUB
<Trek> raden_work, like this:
<Out_Cold> raden_work, sudo apt-get install file1 file2 file3
<Trek> raden_work: sudo apt-get install packageOne packageTwo packageThree
<jrib> raden_work: or if you want some sort of root shell, read the link ubottu is about to send you about « sudo -i »
<Out_Cold> Trek, :p
<Trek> raden_work: and so on and so forth
<jrib> !sudo > raden_work
<ubottu> raden_work, please see my private message
<Trek> Out_Cold: :P back at you
<Dabian> I think raden_work prefers to work with a root shell, nothing we can do. :))
<Trek> i mean, sure I have a root login on my comp, but thats because I needed it to install the server software through the GUI (I don't really like CLI :P)
<narendra> bazhang: hi sorry to disturb you, I have just made a script to download .deb files and package that into a single installable unit - have a look http://lug-iitd.posterous.com/project-deb-bundle-input-needed-zeroth-versio
<Dabian> Out_Cold: I guess I'll have to accept that my DVD-night is ruined, lol.
<jrib> Trek: you can, but it's not really necessary at all
<narendra> Anybody here to reveiw this article on zipping .deb files for custom installation http://lug-iitd.posterous.com/project-deb-bundle-input-needed-zeroth-versio
<Trek> jrib: I made a statement, I know its not really necessary.  But the server is my desktop box, so... yeah, I need to be able to use it :P
<Out_Cold> i always just sudo -i
<Flashlite> I'm gonna have dual boot soon
<terminhell> i forget ubuntu makes root login pretty hard to do
<Flashlite> I had no Computer for 7 months  erg
<jrib> Trek: you don't *need* a root password set
<Out_Cold> terminhell, it because it's so easy for noobs to use root to break their sys
<Out_Cold> and ubuntu is noob #1 choice of OS
<teddymills> what are some common uses for a Ubuntu cloud?
<Trek> jrib: i know that, PLEASE cease telling me this... i know theres no need for root, but oh well I have it
<Flashlite> I like it b/c its stable thank yu very much
<terminhell> Out_Cold: true, im using Archlinux myself, but after feeling tied down by too many restrictions of buntu i moved on. but i like to help anyways =D
<Out_Cold> teddymills, multiple computers working as one
<Dabian> Thanks for the help ... depressing result, but thanks anyhow.
<Out_Cold> teddymills, would probably be good for CUDA
<teddymills> What are some common uses for a Ubuntu Cloud?
<Flashlite> a cloud is what they used to find really large prime number isn't it?
<Out_Cold> CUDA is used to do huge calcs
<Flashlite> CUDA?
<coollinuxdude> hello there ubuntu people
<Flashlite> hello cool dude
<`mOOse`> I am an ubuntu mOOse!
<coollinuxdude> haha
<goddard> will the www-data group be able to access a network if I mount it as user BOB
<Flashlite> lets make a gigantic ubuntu cloud and do nothing with it
<terminhell> goddard: depends on existing permissions
<Out_Cold> Flashlite, http://www.nvidia.com/object/cuda_home.html#
<teddymills> We have 25 Dual Xeons 1U servers. Finding primes I dont think is a good use. Besides the have much better clouds working on that..What are somre common uses fro a Ubuntu Cloud that Joe Average ISP would use it for?
<Flashlite> thnx
<coollinuxdude> does anyone here have gnome shell and if so did you have a serious problem where it tells you in the terminal that there is a bug
<goddard> terminhel what does that mean
<Goliath> hello
<andreas> hi
<coollinuxdude> terminal
<Goliath> i want to update my laptops bios
<coollinuxdude> my bad
<blakkheim> teddymills: that sounds nice
<jrib> goddard: try and see. By default everyone should have read permissions, so yes...
<Trek> not here, Goliath
<Trek> !ot | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andreas> someone who speaks german
<Flashlite> find primes and youll get rich!
<blakkheim> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<goddard> jrib i have tried a lot of different methods and it isn't working
<n16h7f0x> when will firefox 3.6 will get in ubuntu repos?
<jrib> goddard: well what are the permissions on the share?
<coollinuxdude> ubotu was that directed at me?
<terminhell> 3.6 is fexy
<goddard> jrib i mounted it in gnome by going to network then opening the shares then right click mount
<`mOOse`> yea forget 3.6 if you don't want probs
<`mOOse`> wait  for 3.7
<n16h7f0x> i see
<n16h7f0x> thx
<terminhell> new ver of ff is decent
<Dabian> ?regionset
<terminhell> didnt notice much diff
<Flashlite> I wonder if my GPU is CUDA enabled brb
<Dabian> regionset?
<goddard> jrib i looked at permissions in terminal and it says it is owned by user BOB and is in group BOB
<war> is there anyway to get data off a drive that was formatted for mac?
<crazyeric> when i upgrade from jaunty to karmic do i have to reinstall alsa as well?
<pheonix> #alton
<goddard> jrib but i right click the file and it says it cant read the permissions because it is a windows share
<marnold> Dabian, please run sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep dvd
<jrib> goddard: what does ls -ld /path/to/mount return?
<marnold> pastebin output
<goddard> jrib i looked at permissions in terminal and it says it is owned by user BOB and is in group BOB
<jrib> goddard: that's not the answer to my question :/
<goddard> -rwx------
<jrib> goddard: then that's why.  Only your user can read, write, and execute
<terminhell> hmmm
<goddard> jrib how can I add a group?
<terminhell> i smell a chmod
<jrib> goddard: what kind of mount is this exactly?
<subspider> hi
<goddard> smb:// to xp
<jrib> goddard: ask the samba channel how to change permissions on mounts
<Out_Cold> teddymills, i think that it's just used for huge amounts of processing that can be split with workloads... if you don't have a use, offer it for research.
<war> is there anyway to get data off a drive that was formatted for mac?
<goddard> jrib you dont know?
<terminhell> what if he chown'd it to his www-data user
<jrib> goddard: no
<jrib> goddard: I imagine there is a proper samba-specific way
<Dabian> OK .. my problem with the DVD might be related to region locking.
<pheonix> how do i get a girl to love me
<goddard> jrib i will give it a go but no one is even there really
<narendra> hi all, may you look at my article
<crazyeric> how do i reinstall alsamixer?
<terminhell> pheonix: tell her about your 16th level paladin
<crazyeric> i dont seem to have it
<Dabian> Is there a way to tell my DVD-drive to discard region restrictions?
<terminhell> crazyeric: hit up synaptic
<jrib> goddard: the howto documentation linked from their official site has several sections with "permission" in the title that are probably worth reading
<terminhell> crazyeric: and search for it. or maybe as easy as sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<dsundar> Cant get my bluetooth running on ubuntu 9.10 . cant detect it
<crazyeric> remind me never to upgrade ever again
<goddard> jrib i will give it a go
<dsundar> already got kbluetooth
<r0b0tchicken> I just updated my kernel today to 2.6.31-19 (karmic), and my previous lm-sensors output has been lost.    it87 loaded in modprobe , hardware is it8705f,  p4vgm m/b.  Any thoughts?   I realize that it has changed from sensors.conf to sensors3.conf, but I had no trouble until this kernel update, and I do not know enough to know exactly what changed, that I can fix.  Any help appreciated
<Max-P> Hi, I have an USB sound card with volume control that doesn't work. It jumps from mute to extra loud at 8%. Any idea? Thanks
<renegaid> no matter what I do I ant get ubuntu to look good. the menus look like windows 3.1 but I would like it to look as crisp as windows 7. is that possible?
<terminhell> renegaid: look at gnome-look.org for themes
<SuperDefenderX> regen: Sounds like a Metacity issue.
<tking> Hi, I just upgraded my machine to 2.6.31-19 through the update manager, but when going to install the drivers for my graphics chipset(GMA500/Poulsbo) via the recommended method on the wiki, it says I should hold my kernel version at 2.6.31-14. I'm not sure what is a safe way to do this through synaptic + having it boot up to -14 in grub by default...
<renegaid> I tried a bunch of themes. I find the window borders lack definition
<terminhell> karmic is still using 2.6.31 kernel?
<tking> terminhell: yes
<r0b0tchicken> terminhell, yes, 2.6.31-19 as of today.
<gormop> hi, can anyone try to access www.openstreetmap.org and tell me if they see the map or only a grey "paypal donation" page? folks at #openstreetmap are asleep, apparently...
<terminhell> i forget it was always slow to adapt kernel updates
<ayam_jago> hello how can i installing  82801 PCI vga driver?
<deever> how can i get rid of a md device (raid1) not configured anymore (since more than one reboot)?
<tking> gormop: I see the map. Google Chrome here on Karmic.
<crazyeric> how do i get to the ubuntu gui from the command prompt?
<gormop> tking, ok, thanks. must be a dns error, then. wiki.open... and forums.open... work ok, though
<terminhell> crazyeric: startx
<crazyeric> ty
<arand> crazyeric: "service gdm start"
<koshari> how come if i search in google the word transformers in firefox, firefox looses its window decoration
<war> is there anyway to get data off a mac drive?
<deever> nulling the involved backend devices doesn't work
<terminhell> ok, food time. later all.
<pheonix> terminhell: he is actually lvl 18
<r0b0tchicken> war, it is definitely possible
<ayam_jago> hello.. need help to install 82801 PCI Card Onboard VGa on Karmic
<mohraibat> my laptop screen is dead but i have an external monitor pulgged in. When i try to install ubuntu 9.10 the screen on my ex monitor is all blurry. it cant be my monitor cause windows runs fine but i dnt like using win and want to put ubuntu
<mohraibat> is this a graphichs driver issue
<mohraibat> ??
<gormop> war: http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/05/24/ubuntumount/ could be a starting point
<crazyeric> how come i all the sudden have no sound devices?
<war> ok thanks guys
<gdiz> hey everyone what is the command that starts the vnc server on ubuntu
<deever> gdiz: have you installed one at all?
<gdiz> oh yeah, I just mean what command do I need to give to run the vino server
<gdiz> because vino-server wasn't working for me
<melow01> Hi, I just purchased a new HP Voodoo DNA and I need to pickup a USB Wifi... is there one that specifically works well with Ubuntu?
<gormop> gdiz, maybe "sudo /etc/init.d/vino-server start"
<gdiz> ahh...
<gdiz> let me try that
<Dabian> OK .. my DVD region is set to "NONE"  which region should I choose?
<gormop> its just a guess, though
<Dabian> Is there a way to tell it to read all regions?
<gdiz> gormop, nope that didn't do it for me.
<gdiz> all right I'll go looking around
<gdiz> thanks for the try though
<Dabian> region?
<Dabian> dvdregion?
<gormop> gdiz, /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<r0b0tchicken> Dabian, depends on where you live, just pick your local region, i dont remember the # offhand
<gormop> says the german ubuntuusers wiki
<Dabian> r0b0tchicken: I am in Denmark.
<r0b0tchicken> Dabian, hold I'll help you
<keith-> hey for how much longer is 9.04 supported?
<Dabian> r0b0tchicken: 2?
<r0b0tchicken> Dabian, http://www.dvdcity.com/dvdplayerfaq/regionmap.html   region02 yes is your home region.
<Dabian> r0b0tchicken: Thanks a lot :))
<deever> how can i get rid of a md device (raid1) not configured anymore (since more than one reboot)?
<deever> nulling the involved backend devices doesn't work
<deever> http://pastebin.com/d631fa9e
<r0b0tchicken> no problem :)
<wgoob> ok
<ayam_jago> how can i install My Onboard VGA intel PCI 82801 ??
<deever> how to kill this md_d1 crap?
<aiwa> how do i execute a file through the terminal?
<wgoob> ayam_jago menu System - drivers
<ayam_jago> aiwa : sudo sh file??
<deever> aiwa: specify the filename?
<deever> ayam_jago: no
<ayam_jago> wgoob : karmic koala, but no any driver available there
<wgoob> ayam_jago hummm... u have a problem
<ayam_jago> wgoob : @ hardware drivers no available driver for my onboard intel PCI 82801 vga
<Dabian> I fixed my problem with regionset!
<Dabian> Trek: I fixed the problem with "regionset" !
<ayam_jago> wgoob : can u help me?
<wgoob> ayam_jago sorry... but i'm busy now... what your e-mail ?
<deever> how can i get rid of a md device (raid1) not configured anymore (since more than one reboot)?
<deever> nulling the involved backend devices doesn't work
<deever> http://pastebin.com/d631fa9e
<deever> how to kill this md_d1 crap?
<astrocub> i am attempting to install a program and i'm told image.c:28:5: error: #error "No imaging library"
<astrocub> any suggestions?
<deever> astrocub: what program
<astrocub> deever: poncha
<astrocub> i grabbed it from svn
<gdiz> gormop, do you know how to specify a display with the command
<deever> astrocub: dunno, i can't find the program, but you obviously miss a dependency
<gormop> gdiz, no, sorry. configuration seems to be possible from the Gnome menues
<astrocub> i needed libimlib-dev
<astrocub> deever:
<deever> ok
<q0k> Hi. I've been using Windows XP for several months. I've already bought it, together with MS Office 2002... Why  should I choose Ubuntu?
<astrocub> q0k: do you do gaming?
<q0k> No.
<astrocub> q0k: are you into anything artistic?
<astrocub> creating of art that is
<q0k> No.
<astrocub> then security
<renegaid>  
<q0k> I sometimes listen to music, sometimes watch videos, do some software development - that is my creative activity
<astrocub> q0k: p://pctechmojo.com/20-reason-why-i-switched-to-linux/
<crazyeric> q0k why not use both
<tmorton> i'm trying to compile some code that uses the kernel headers, but the file it's trying to include isn't in /usr/include/linux (but it is in /usr/src/linux/inlcude/linux)
<kevin__> is there a program for ubuntu that can mount iso images and use them like a virtual drive?
<nightrid3r> mount
<tmorton> yet when I try to compile with -I/usr/include/linux/include, it gives me an error about "expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’"
<tmorton> how am i supposed to force GCC to use the up to date kernel headers?
<ZykoticK9> kevin__, if your talking about an actual ISO file then check out loop mounting -- it's built in :)
<capron> q0k stay using XP
<tmorton> kevin__, mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<tmorton> where /mnt/disk is where you want to mount it
<faileas> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<deever> how can i get rid of a md device (raid1) not configured anymore (since more than one reboot)?
<deever> nulling the involved backend devices doesn't work
<deever> http://pastebin.com/d631fa9e
<deever> how to kill this md_d1 crap?
<kevin__> sorry, I just switched to ubuntu today, how do i open the console?
<deever> kevin__: Alt-F2 xterm
<deever> f.e.
<astrocub> q0k: http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000117
<gormop> kevin__, or from the application menu
<astrocub> q0k: those are some general reasons why you would want to switch
<gormop> its named "terminal" in the german translation
<EDinNY> I just replaced the internal vid card with an Nvidea card.  It seems to have the wrong driver.  Where can I find the menu to install the restricted drivers in 9.10?
<astrocub> q0k: you don't have to completely switch, you can use both if you want: http://wubi-installer.org/
<jargal> my shell console not working: error(* could not access PID file for nmbd)
<astrocub> q0k: that will install ubuntu alongside your windows system
<q0k>  why should i tryUbuntu?
<milktash> hello
<jargal> help me my shell console not working: error(* could not access PID file for nmbd)
<q0k> mention my name when answering, why should i try Ubuntu?
<nightrid3r> q0k: why not ?
<gormop> q0k, because you want to? ;)
<faileas> q0k: well, why do you want to try something other than what you're running now?
<milktash> I have a panel which used to have a button to show my available wireless connection I mistakenly removed it. I cant find it to add it back or any app in my system that allows me to view available connections
<ZykoticK9> q0k, this is offtopic for this channel, perhaps ask the same question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jargal> help me my shell console not working: error(* could not access PID file for nmbd)
<q0k> i don't want to try all linuxes i'm serious
<milktash> i presume it is network-manager
<milktash> but cant find the damn thing
<deever> q0k: try it or let it be...it's a bit a futile question...;)
<milktash> how do i open it in terminal
<milktash> ?
<gormop> milktash, i like "wicd" waaay better than the network-manager
<faileas> milktash: try starting 'nm-applet' from the run menu or terminal (iirc)
<hyperstream> !repeat jargal
 * faileas uses wpa-supplicant ;p
<hyperstream> !repeat | jargal
<ubottu> jargal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jargal> my shell console not working: error(* could not access PID file for nmbd)
<hyperstream> jargal, STOP REPEATING. wait for someone to help you, if no answer- no one knows. be more descriptive.
<jargal> ok
<CAPcap> i have removed kde by the instructions under !puregnome but I still have a Kubuntu loading screen on start up and it takes forever. how do get rid of it?
<benny_puppy> Does anyoone here use gnumeric?
<cfedde> not so often any more.
<milktash> cool but if i remove the ubuntu network-manager will it not affect anything? or can I install wicd while network is still installed?
<hyperstream> jargal, what command are you running? or are you trying to open a terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> milktash, MANY people prefer wicd over Network Manager, but understand that this channel supports Network Manager...
<gormop> milktash, it *should* not destroy anything to remove network-manager and then install wicd, at least it didnt for me, but i had a LAN cable attached at the time
<benny_puppy> I have a cell with a formula in it and it shows a #DIV/0! (divide by zero) error message because I have not filled out the other cells. How do I get rid of the error message so I do not see it?
<hyperstream> jargal, ?
 * gormop dons protective goggles for supporting wicd ;(
 * gormop erm... ;)
<gormop> well, good night everybody
<renegaid> can I run a windows vm in ubuntu?
<milktash> thanks
<sebsebseb> renegaid: yes
<renegaid> what program?
<sebsebseb> renegaid: as long as you got enough RAM and such
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, VirtualBox is popular
<renegaid> I have too much ram
<daftykins> renegaid: virtualbox / vmware / etc
<sebsebseb> renegaid: Virtualbox is good, get it from website/webserver if want USB support, otherwise the open source version in repo is fine
<renegaid> vmware is free for linux?
<milktash> so if I remove network-manager to install wicd will I maintain my current connection?
<sebsebseb> renegaid: Virtualbox has two versions both are free as in price
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | renegaid
<ubottu> renegaid: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> renegaid: VMware player and server are free as in price, the other versions are paid for
<Nighthawk82> now using mythbuntu is tehre anyway to have it run smoother with the channels using Notebook for it
<sebsebseb> renegaid: that factoid should get changed a bit really,  and by non-free they mean as in software freedom
<sebsebseb> !freedom | renegaid
<ubottu> renegaid: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<milktash> I got this after entering  nm-applet : ** (nm-applet:3787): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<scap_> Has anyone heard of a problem where fdisk and cfdisk say I have a partition on a disk (i.e. /dev/sda1 should be there) but /dev/sda1 doesn't exist
<milktash> what does that mean?
<bigtom21485> if anyone knows how to overclock a linux-based desktop running ubuntu 9.10, that'd be great
<scap_> milktash: who?
<faileas> overclocking is a hardware thing i think
<Darkben> overclocking is a hardware thing
<faileas> milktash: it means that nm-applet is already running
<kevin__> when i try to run a .exe file, i right click it, and then select "open with wine windows program loader" ubuntu seems to ]
<bigtom21485> lol ive seen it done mildly with software in windows, but linux im not sure about.  and yes if i really wanna fast i gotta up my hardware but i was just curious
<kevin__> start the program, but then it quits
<milktash> ok so how do i make it open the app for me to see? seeing how i lost it from my panel?
<sebsebseb> renegaid: Virtualbox is rather straight forward, but  here's a tip when it comes to  creating the virtual hard disk, use the default dynamically expanding and put like 40GB as the size,  that's just size the vm thinks it has
<histo> bigtom21485: what type of hardware?
<bigtom21485> athalon x64 2 ghz
<bigtom21485> dual-core
<bigtom21485> dell e531...cheat computer but prolly has some potential
<bigtom21485> *cheap
<histo> bigtom21485: http://www.econowics.com/linux/298/tutorial-overclocking-ubuntu-linux/
<boss_mc> kevin: try running the program from the command line as 'wine /path/to/program/program-name'
<crazyeric> does anyone know how to reroute the sound from the phono plug to HDMI, it works in xbmc but all other apps the sound comes out of the phono jack
<boss_mc> kevin__: ^
<jolaren> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu server form usb.. but it keeps saying Could not find kernel image: Linux boot:
<sebsebseb> kevin__: which program?
<sebsebseb> !server | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Nighthawk82> how can i make mythtv run the tv channels smoothly without crashing when running on a notebook?
<milktash> How do I open an already running app from the terminal?
<j0hndoe> question about docks for ubuntu. im lookin for one that works w/o a composite manager like compiz. i have to disable compiz so i can remote into 9.10 (known bug). so i have to disable it fairly often. i know docky requies this. i think awn does as well. so there are the 2 major/good docks. anyone recommend anything else?
<bullgard> '~$ sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs  /usr/local/sage-4.3.1/ ; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock'. What did I do wrongly?
<jolaren> sebi`; I know of this... I'm trying to install the server.. the iso.. I've installed a dousin of servers before this
<sebsebseb> jolaren: ok, but #ubuntu-server is where you should probably be asking really
<melow01> Are there any Wifi brands that are more linux-friendly? Linksys, Netgear, D-Link?
<sebsebseb> melow01: good question
<crazyeric> does anyone know how to reroute the sound from the phono plug to HDMI, it works in xbmc but all other apps the sound comes out of the phono jack
<histo> melow01: it depends more on chipset
<j0hndoe> crazyeric: give it a rest
<histo> melow01: than brand
<melow01> sebsebseb, histo oh ok
<histo> melow01: intel based chipsets are mostly built right in to kernel. Broadcomm chipsets are a pita because you need the firmware but its easy to install with restricted drivers manager.
<sebsebseb> melow01: so you want to buy something that is supported?
<nightrid3r> melow01: i use a cheap sweex that works out of the box
<melow01> sebsebseb, histo I see.  That helps
<faileas> j0hndoe: hmm, cairodock sorta works (it gets a black background when you do) without a composite manager - i use it with xcompmgr mostly though
<histo> melow01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<beejeebus> is there a ppa for mono 2.6 for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<melow01> sebsebseb, histo, I'm looking at the Ubuntu Help page and trying to make a decision:
<melow01> sebsebseb, histo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<sebsebseb> beejeebus: maybe
<melow01> sebsebseb, histo, I'll check out the Intel chipset and see where it gets me... thanks!
<sebsebseb> beejeebus: why you want it?
<histo> melow01: you're going to want somethign that says yes for works out of the box.
<milktash> Does anyone know what I need to type into the terminal to open a running applet?
<r0b0tchicken> upgraded kernel to 2.6.31-19  lmsensors will not work with my it8705F, used to show fan1/2 speeds, and temp 1/2/3,  (p4vgm motherboard), worked fine up until kernel update, now will not work.  Any ideas?
<beejeebus> sebsebseb: monodevelop 2.2
<histo> melow01: that is for hassle free. The others will work with some user interaction
<kevin__> when i try to run a exe under wine, i get a module not found error
<blakkheim> kevin__: /join #winehq
<CAPcap> i have removed kde by the instructions under !puregnome but I still have a Kubuntu loading screen on start up and it takes forever. how do get rid of it?
<melow01> histo, I've got a couple machines running Ubuntu and my netbook was having issues detecting the Wifi so I figured for my desktop computer... I may as well research the subject before buying something off the shelf
<blakkheim> CAPcap: look through your installed packages for kde stuff and get rid of them
<drhe|skt> hello all. i just tried to format a new hard drive. i tried to format to ext3.
<melow01> histo, my netbook (HP Mini 311) came with a Broadcom Wifi and I still have yet to configure it
<CAPcap> blakkheim like in synaptic? k thanks
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  thats just a usplash graphics i imagine.   its possible some usplash files dident get removed properly
<r0b0tchicken> melow01, have you tried the netbook remix on your netbook?  acer aspire one, picked up the wifi right off the bat
<drhe|skt> this is the output after i type "df"
<drhe|skt> /dev/sda1            1442145212 1339318048  29570364  98% /media/alpha
<drhe|skt> /dev/sdb             1442147796    202364 1368688504   1% /media/bravo
<blakkheim> CAPcap: you can use that but i was going to use something better like dpkg+aptitude
<melow01> r0b0tchicken, I tried netbook remix and it wouldn't boot via USB
<drhe|skt> so the /dev/sdb   <-- i notice it has no 1 behind it. like sdb1. is that okay?
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<melow01> r0b0tchicken, I kept getting a blinking cursor when trying to boot
<histo> melow01: yeah do you have a network jack?
<melow01> r0b0tchicken, Ironically though, Jolicloud worked on my netbook
<r0b0tchicken> melow01, :(  dang, i had great luck with it, also put it on a dell inspiron that wouldnt boot with regular ubuntu.    also , 9.04 nbr i like a LOT more than 9.10 nbr
<ZykoticK9> drhe|skt, /dev/sdb did you format the drive without creating a partition?  it is possible to do it actually, NOT a good idea I'd imagine.
<melow01> histo, yes, I have NICs on all my machines
<histo> melow01: you can get it working with a thumb drive if you don't have internet access with a wired connection
<sebsebseb> beejeebus: uhmm  not sure why want to make Mono apps,  some people really don't like Mono,  and their are other ways to make software :)  oh and I thinik #mono might exist
<histo> melow01: the broadcomm just needs the firmware installed. There are howtos on the forums for how to get it going if you have no way of getting online with the pc.
<drhe|skt> ZykoticK9, i think. i can tell you the command i used. also, that drive is brand new. just installed it today. let me get that command i used. hold a min
<melow01> r0b0tchicken, Its been a while since I troubleshot it, but I just remembered why Netbook Remix wouldn't boot.  It was because of the Broadcom Wifi card somehow interferring
<beejeebus> sebsebseb: $dayjob. thanks, i'll try #mono
<drhe|skt> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb
<sebsebseb> beejeebus: maybe better to use something else though to make software :)
<sebsebseb> beejeebus: I mean probably better to
<r0b0tchicken> melow01, that is odd, i thought they had all the wifi card drivers in the nbr... :(  dang.  what do you run on it now? still having wifi issues?
<histo> !broadcom | melow01
<melow01> histo, thanks, I've been using Jolicloud now for a couple months and everything works ok for now
<ubottu> melow01: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<histo> melow01: right in there is how to do it without internet access.
<agent47> hello can anyone help me to install network manager applet in my ubuntu genome 9.10
<beejeebus> sebsebseb: sure, once i find something else to pay my mortgage
<sebsebseb> beejeebus: oh you got a paid job making Mono apps?
<ZykoticK9> drhe|skt, you are suppose to create a partition first, either with fdisk from cli or using gparted GUI app.  -- you should probably create the partition and reformat
<melow01> histo, yeah, I remember  finding that link a month or so ago and doing some troubleshooting but still couldn't get UNR running from USB
<melow01> histo, one solution was to physically remove the Wifi card from the machine and then UNR would boot
<sebsebseb> melow01: histo uhmm  broadcom is not good according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/ChoosingHardwareThatWorks
<melow01> histo, I may need to spend some more time with it
<drhe|skt> ZykoticK9, well i am connected through terminal. this is like a minimal install. so gparted gui i can do with a live iso. but i want the experience of doing it from the command prompt.
<bullgard> '~$ sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs  /usr/local/sage-4.3.1/ ; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock'. What is wrong in this command?
<Ashfire908> Hi, I'm wondering, what are the two games on here? http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features    Under Play games, the one on the left and the one bottom center.
<hodanlo> where's the sound contol for unbuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> drhe|skt:  the 'fdisk' command lets you do it then. :)
<ZykoticK9> drhe|skt, "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<hodanlo> Where's the sound controller for unbuntu 9.10?
<Ashfire908> hodanlo: Right click the speaker in the notification area anD click Sound Preferences?
<drhe|skt> hrmmm. you have a tut for that? fdisk
<hodanlo> Ashfire908, That disappeared.
<drhe|skt> im googliing now
<klappi> drhe|skt: man fdisk shows the tutorial
<histo> drhe|skt: cfdisk is a pretty straight forward partitioner
<Ashfire908> hodanlo: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<edbian> I'm trying to set up vsftpd.  How can I make it so that when my local user uploads files that they are 0666 file permissions?
<pheonix> how do i make a source code?
<renegaid> is there anything for ubuntu to convrt video
<histo> renegaid: there are tons of apps
<histo> renegaid: ffmpeg is fast
<pheonix> how do i make a source code?
<pbla> bla
<hodanlo> Ashfire908, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 from a usb. I have sound. My sound control icon disappeared. When i try to access "sound" from System>Preferences>Sound... I get a window that says "waiting for sound system to respond" How do i repair it?
<Ashfire908> pheonix: usally ./configure  then  make
<histo> hodanlo: open a terminal
<pheonix> ashfire908: and do i do this through terminal?
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, avidemux is a popular GUI video converter
<Ashfire908> pheonix: Uh, yeah.
<histo> hodanlo: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<pheonix> what do i type to make a source code just anything?
<hodanlo> histo, i got it open
<Ashfire908> pheonix: Wait, define "make source code"?
<Ashfire908> s/?/.
<histo> pheonix: what are you trying to do exactly?
<hodanlo> histo, it says "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<klappi> renegaid: what do you want to do exactly?
<Ashfire908> histo: you have to walk him through killing pluseaudio and then running it.
<pheonix> #!/usr/bin/perl
<pheonix> print "Hello World.\n";
<ubuntuser> how do i get ihe compiz icon in my system tools?
<CAPcap> is it possible to view only installed packages in synaptic, or do i have to use another method to easily see what all i have?
<pheonix> type this in to geedit
<pheonix> and save as hello.pl
<ZykoticK9> hodanlo, if you want to restart pulse try "killall -9 pulseaudio && pulse-session"
<blakkheim> CAPcap: dpkg --get-selections
<pheonix> go tto terminal type perl hello.pl
<pheonix> how do i make that actually make sound
<pheonix> cause you have to edit the source code to make it do what you want
<pheonix> correct?
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  synaptic has a feature to show installed packages
<CAPcap> blakkheim, thanks
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, what is it?
<Dr_Willis> CAPcap:  thers a button in synaptic to show installed packages.. explore the tool
<sebsebseb> histo: he has gone, good link I gave,  what I put isn't a quote of what it says
<histo> hodanlo: try sudo killall pulseaudio
<histo> hodanlo: then sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Guest15593> saludos desde ecuador
<Ashfire908> pheonix: Sorry but #ubuntu isn't for teaching people to program... And I don't know how to do anything sound related in perl.
<blakkheim> pheonix: /join #perl
<goddard> geirha got it finally!!!! jrib
<CAPcap> Dr_Willis, i dont see it. but thanks anyways
<histo> hodanlo: actually scratch that killall pulseaudio then you can start it with hitting alt+F2 and typing pulseaudio
<slyco> hi
<Guest37046> hi
<drhe|skt> guys. guys. what if i do this instead.
<drhe|skt> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<slyco> im looking for a book on c socket programming wats a good one
<brandon_oma_692> hi everyone
<drhe|skt> just add that 1 at the end.
<Peterpan12> kevin:application>accessories>terminal; it's a bad translation i think because i'm french.
<Peterpan12> lol:i'm tired,sorry
<Ashfire908> Peterpan12: "applications" translation's fine.
<Dr_Willis> drhe|skt:  you need to partion the disk first so there is a  sdb1
<brandon_oma_692> Im new to ubuntu. I have my ipod working and am getting the basics but my supertux does not work properly. any help?
<drhe|skt> okay. i think i found  A good tutorial.
<hodanlo> histo, sudo killall pulseaudio        pulseaudio: no process found   sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart   * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<Peterpan12> Ashfire908:thanks
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: please provide more information
<brandon_oma_692> thanks chelz what info do you need and how do i get it?
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: "does not work properly" is very vague
<hodanlo> histo, hit alt F2, typed pulseaudio. nothing happened
<brandon_oma_692> chelz screen goes dark gray with a pointer then dissapears with a beep sound
<bullgard> '~$ sudo mount -o loop -t squashfs /home/detlef/Naturwissenschaften/Mathematik/sage-4.3.1.sqfs  /usr/local/sage-4.3.1/ ; mount: /dev/loop0: can't read superblock'. What is wrong in this command?
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: have you tried other similar games? do they have a similar problem?
<brandon_oma_692> pacman works
<brandon_oma_692> chelz if i go to the drop downs the icon for supertux shows as a ? mark
<hodanlo> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 from a usb. I have sound. My sound control icon disappeared. When i try to access "sound" from System>Preferences>Sound... I get a window that says "waiting for sound system to respond" How do i repair it?
<Gnea> bullgard: you might need to use losetup
<Gnea> bullgard: or try without the -t squashfs option
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: did you install from the 9.10 repos?
<zetheroo> I just had to ask about this ... if there is a patch for the kernel which enables some critical function which the generic kernel does not, why would this patch be incorporated into the actual kernel so that the fix is available without the need for a third party source and additional updates etc !?
<zetheroo> sorry .. I mean to say "why would this patch NOT be incorporated...."
<brandon_oma_692> in terminal sudo apt-get install supertux i think is how i got it not really sure
<chelz> zetheroo: reasons for patches not getting included and getting cluded into the linux kernel are handled totally on a case-by-case basis
<zetheroo> chelz: that is informative but not really helpful
<bullgard> Gnea: I am not familiar with 'losetup'. Do you mean this: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Loopback-Encrypted-Filesystem-HOWTO.html?
<brandon_oma_692> Chelz it sits up next to firefox and help as a red do not enter type sign
<r0b0tchicken> Does anyone have any experience with ITE IT8705F Super IO Sensors an lmsensors with 9.10?  upgraded kernel today and it will not pick up my sensors. submitted a bug, everything was good2go before the kernel update...
<chelz> zetheroo: you might have better luck referring to a specific instance of patches not getting accepted. the kernelnewbies website has a ton of info around all of this
<zetheroo> chelz: what must one do to get the patch incorporated into the kernel?
<bullgard> Gnea: Trying without the '-t squashfs' option obtains the same result.
<hodanlo> I want to use my sound control? how do it access the control?
<zetheroo> chelz: I am actually referring to one in particular .. but I am sure there are many more which are lingering on launchpad
<chelz> zetheroo: http://kernelnewbies.org/UpstreamMerge
<Gnea> bullgard: kind of, but without the encryption part
<zetheroo> chelz: so there is nothing "automatic" about the process?
<darkhole> Hi guys, my first time on this channel, always on regional channels of Ubuntu.
<darkhole> I need some help...
<bullgard> Gnea: Thank you for commenting. I think I will need more snooping.
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: run "supertux" from the commandline and please pastebin the output
<chelz> zetheroo: no, software development is usually all quite manual. especially when changing really established projects.
<zetheroo> chelz: I had been thinking that launchpad was somehow a breeding ground for bug fixes and such which were then sorted though and submitted to the kernel devs
<keith-> so i have sun-java6-jdk and it seems eclipse just installed openjdk do those two not conflict at all?
<zetheroo> chelz: or if not to the kernel devs then to which ever developers were in charge of that area
<Dr_Willis> Launchpad = launchpad for new ideas :)
<darkhole> Challenge!!: I need to install Ubuntu on a Laptop, without CD drive, no USB boot (no external CD usb-drive), just floppy and internet (I don't have switchs, so, just internet), by the way, this PC have PXE boot
<CAPcap> i need an assist. i am trying to create shortcuts (hotkeys) but i cant get the commands right
<faileas> darkhole: pxeboot ;p
<faileas> got another box?
<chelz> zetheroo: yes that's quite true. things ideally get merged all the way upstream from launchpad.
<Sargun_Screen> How do I disable a script on startup?
<Sargun_Screen> (i.e. networkmanager)
<chelz> bullgard: did you download the correct copy of it? http://sage.math.washington.edu/sage/linux/index.html
<Talon_> how do you disable authentication for every little thing, wireless wants my password to unlock the keyring, mounting a drive from the places menu wants my password, installing apps with ubuntu software center or synaptic package manager wants my password, this is very annoying like vista's UAC
<brandon_oma_692> chelz thanks i guess i need a joystick??? how do i paste the info from terimanal?
<crazyeric> does anyone know how to get all sound routed to HDMI instead of the usual phono, it works fine in XBMC thru hdmi but everything else (youtube, etc) plays from the phono
<chelz> !pastebin | brandon_oma_692
<ubottu> brandon_oma_692: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<urbancommando> http://img361.i-imageshack.us/img361/4220/obamatheme.jpg anyone know how i can get this theme to work properly? im on ubuntu 9.10 on a netbook
<kraitos> can anyone help me install ubuntu on ps3?
<CAPcap> i need an assist. i am trying to create shortcuts (hotkeys) but i cant get the commands right. im trying to hotkey pidgin and system monitor.
<darkhole> I don't have a PXE server...
<histo> kraitos: /j #ubuntu-ps3
<quicksilver_lapp> here goes :)
<darkhole> I cant make a PXE server, but I can't connect both PC's (my modem just have one port)
<quicksilver_lapp> Whoops, wrong screen
<faileas> darkhole: you could possibly use a floppy based bootloader to bootstrap usb or cd.
<hodanlo> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 from a usb. I have sound. My sound control icon disappeared from panel. When i try to access "sound" from System>Preferences>Sound... I get a window that says "waiting for sound system to respond" How do i repair it?
<darkhole> Any suggestion of documentation ?
<bullgard> chelz: I obtaianed the file from an ubuntero in the local Ubuntu computer club. I am not yet certain that my file is correct.
<resno> whats the best app to run windows games on linux?
<darkhole> No no, I don't have a USB, and no CD drive (external or internal)
<turtle_> why does my terminal do nothing when i type "sync" how come i don't get my prompt back?
<chelz> bullgard: download it from the official site
<chelz> darkhole: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialRecoveryAndBootDisk.html
<darkhole> Any kind of way of boot using floppy disk and install from an external PXE server?
<chelz> oh one sec
<dreki> resno wine is free cedega is not, neither will play everything...
<quicksilver_lapp> There we go. reinstalling/installing ati / radeon packages
<hexmare> evening all
<resno> dreki: im looking at playonlinux, but it doesnt support the games iwant to play
<chelz> darkhole: http://boot.kernel.org/ - use this
<quicksilver_lapp> Damnit, wrong screen again. lol
<darkhole> I know how to make a Grub disk (some little trouble because I'm using grub 2 on Lucid) but grub can boot PXE ?
<iflema> darkhole https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<chelz> turtle_: type "reset" or open a new one
<darkhole> I saw that iflema
<koshari> darkhole opo the hdd, install linux and place it back in the host
<iflema> darkhole scary
<fannagoganna> hi, I am running kubuntu 9.10. Whenever I try to login with KDE session, I get a blank screen. Any help? #kubuntu channels seems dead...
<bullgard> chelz: There is a normal Ubuntu Karmic package »sagemath« provided. Is this deprecated in favour of a download from the official site?
<darkhole> ajaja
<brandon_oma_692> chelz downloading pastebinit
<resno> dreki: it is best to assume, i need to dual boot to run games?
<chelz> darkhole: http://boot.kernel.org/index.html#howtouse
<urbancommando> http://img361.i-imageshack.us/img361/4220/howto.jpg
<darkhole> Mmm, wait, I know!! Grub then PXE then reinstall grub..
<PFA> hi, is there any way to view your entire search history from the search plugin in firefox?
<chelz> bullgard: yes. they official site states that the sage in the debian and ubuntu repos is quite old
<m_fulder> hello, my ubuntu comp has been working great.. I just updated the system with the auto-updates and reboot my comp. now it won't start properly and I get the error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" how do I solve this?? :(:(
<bullgard> chelz: Ah! Thank you for your information.
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: you can just go to pastebin.com and select text, go to Edit at the top, then paste it on pastebin.com
<chelz> bullgard: no prob. good luck.
<darkhole> I got a problem, I can choose an external server for PXE boot?
<abumaia> does anyone know why I cannot seem to get an open port for Deluge, when the ports are forwarded through my router, and my router's dmz is set up, and the firewall on my computer is turned off?
<chelz> darkhole: http://boot.kernel.org/index.html#howtouse
<koshari> darkhole i still think removing the hard drive and installing the os froma nother machine is easiest
<darkhole> I don't have another PC.
<darkhole> And is a Laptop
<AstroBoi> Its lame how i have to restart Rythmbox every time i put in a new cd
<chelz> darkhole: read the page i am linking you to. install # Ubuntu : 9.04 with it
<Talon_> If I remove policykit-1 will that stop the annoying nags?
<chelz> darkhole: http://boot.kernel.org/index.html#howtouse - go here
<chelz> darkhole: go here: http://boot.kernel.org/index.html#howtouse
<CAPcap> i need an assist. i am trying to create shortcuts (hotkeys) but i cant get the commands right. im trying to hotkey pidgin and system monitor.
<darkhole> Thanks chelz, I'm reading
<chelz> CAPcap: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-a-hotkey-to-open-a-terminal-window-in-ubuntu/
<agent47> please help me with to setup network manager applet in ubuntu 9.10
<abumaia> iptables are purged, ports are forwarded through the router, computer is in router's dmz... but ports are still not "open"
<darkhole> hey chelz, I hear about this project some time ago, but I didn't remember it. Thanks
<chelz> darkhole: np. gl
<brandon_oma_692> chelz    1.
<brandon_oma_692>       brandon@ubuntu:~$ supertux
<brandon_oma_692>    2.
<brandon_oma_692>       Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux
<brandon_oma_692>    3.
<FloodBot1> brandon_oma_692: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandon_oma_692>       Warning: Unable to open the file "/home/brandon/.supertux/config" for read!!!
<iflema> darkhole have you looked into a bios update for this old piece off.... new update may boot usb.... worth a look
<darkhole> Nop, last BIOS is on
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: paste it on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: go to the site http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<CAPcap> chelz, that doesnt help me. i know how to change/add a key combo. i know how to add a new shortcut. my issue is finding the right command to put in
<darkhole> FYI Toshiba Satellite 1400-S151, I'm going to install Lubuntu, but, start with minimal/alternate installation
<chelz> CAPcap: provide more details about what you want to do
<iflema> darkhole http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<phong_> hi ifl
<phong_> how are you doing today?
<CAPcap> i already did. i want to shortcut pidgin internet messenger and the system monitor
<faultyground> Any hints what I am doing wrong with ssh?  I have a 9.10 ubuntu box, and a laptop on a knoppix livecd.  going either way, I get connection refused.
<CAPcap> chelz i already did. i want to shortcut pidgin internet messenger and the system monitor
<darkhole> But, like I say before, I don't have a USB
<chelz> CAPcap: you want to execute/start them?
<CAPcap> chelz yes
<chelz> darkhole: yeah, use the floppy image
<darkhole> Yes, I'm just saying, I got your info and using it...
<PFA> hi, is there any way to view your entire search history from the search plugin in firefox?
<chelz> CAPcap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403678
<iflema> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html ist say can boot from usb without bios support... never used but will be trying it
<darkhole> Fun, I must to connect my floppy drive.... See you guys and thanks!
<chelz> Talon_: http://my.opera.com/Viperstryker/blog/how-to-disable-sudo-password-prompts-on-ubuntu
<keith-> why can i not find how to disable ubuntu sounds? i tried disabling the sound notifications.
<brandon_oma_692> chelz is this correct? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2de6745f
<CAPcap> chelz again not what im really looking for. also thats antiquated.
<chelz> Sargun_Screen: maybe System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<chelz> CAPcap: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-custom-keyboard-shortcut-in-ubuntu.html
<hodanlo> I don't have a sound icon in the panel. how do i get one
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: yes. what's the output of "uname -a" (without the quotes)
<chelz> hodanlo: right click on the panel, click "Add to Panel..." and type in       volume control
<subspider> hi plz i can see movies they have color like blue plz help
<hodanlo> chelz, i tried that.
<Travis-42> how fast does ubuntu run when you run it off of a usb flash drive?
<brandon_oma_692> chelz Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<chelz> Travis-42: faster than running off of a CD but slower than running off of a hard drive
<faultyground> Im having trouble using ssh.  Two linux boxes on a LAN, but I cannot ssh from one to the other.  "Connection refused"
<subspider> plz some help me
<subspider> i can't see movies
<chelz> faultyground: could be a firewall issue
<Travis-42> chelz: much slower than a hard drive, or might it actually be an acceptable speed?
<chelz> subspider: all of your movies are tinted blue?
<subspider> yes
<chelz> Travis-42: try installing ubuntu to a usb drive with Unetbootin and try it out.
<Talon_> chelz, thats just for using sudo in a console, I think i managed to achieve what I wanted, I went to /usr/share/polkit-1/actions and replaced every occurance of "auth_admin_keep" with "yes" in every .policy file and now i have no nags :)
<faultyground> chelz: I dont believe there is a firewall running on either box, and my router shouldnt be filtering local traffic
<chelz> Talon_: alright. but for the record that's very dangerous.
<subspider> yes chelz
<soreau> subspider: Which graphics card do you have?
<Travis-42> alright, thanks chelz
<subspider> nvidia 8800
<abumaia> if my iptables are purged, and my computer is in the router's dmz, is there anything else in ubuntu that will block certain ports from being opened?
<hodanlo> best way to do it i assume is to delete ubuntu 9.10. format the drive and reinstall it for the 4th time
<hodanlo> seems like 9.10 is unstable
<Talon_> chelz: how so?
<keith-> so i have the ubuntu drum sound everytime i open a tab in google-chrome. how do i turn that off?
<brandon_oma_692> chelz does this work? http://pastebin.com/f597fa8a3
<MidasManchu> Hey mates, is it possible to setup Ubuntu One on Ubuntu Server?
<chelz> Talon_: everyday use shouldn't require typing in an administrator password. a lot of times you can check a box that says "remember password" but disabling the prompts entirely can lead to breaking ubuntu.
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: thanks. got it
<Talon_> chelz: whats the difference? either way i always entered my password, so if it was something malicious meant to harm my system, i would have entered my password reguardless.. its just a wasted step in my opinion.
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359318
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: pastebin:         cat ~/.supertux/config
<subspider> chelz is somesthing like these http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: from the terminal try:   supertux --opengl
<Talon_> now is there a way to autostart eth0 after wlan0 starts? I used network manager to have eth0 shared so anyone plugged into my hub can access the internet, but it fails on boot because eth0 starts first.. i haveto disconnect/reconnect it and its fine
<chelz> subspider: did you try what that recommends?
<brandon_oma_692> chelz cat: /home/brandon/.supertux/config: No such file or directory
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: from the terminal try:   supertux --opengl
<subspider> i'm trying wait chelz
<chelz> MidasManchu: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<subspider> chelz it's working yea
<MidasManchu> eh?
<subspider> that works fine not just for totem
<rd1381> i have this problem: when i i type "sudo su" it first ask for my password then it ask for another pasword(root)that i dont have (i have disabled root
<subspider> i'm using onather and worked
<chelz> rd1381: do "sudo bash" or "sudo sh" or "sudo dash"
<chelz> rd1381: if you can do  sudo bash -c "command1 && command2"
<rd1381> it works but it doesnt work for |dpkg command
<Shazam> what's the protocol when kill -9 PID won't kill a process?
<brandon_oma_692> chelz A+++++ thanks is that what i need to use to run it always?
<chelz> Talon_: there might be some trigger script somewhere googling around might do that
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: no, we'll add that to the main file one sec
<Talon_> chelz: will removing polkit-1 be as effective as modifying all the .policy files?
<rd1381> when i enter sudo bash i get a a another account bash  that that account doesnt work on dpkg
<rd1381> i mean when i type "dpkg -i "in the given bash it says "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<r0b0tchicken> Shazam do you know the name of the program you are trying to kill?   will      killall nameofprogram     not work?
<chelz> Talon_: probably not a good idea to remove core system parts
<rd1381> but with same bash i can use it with apt-get
<Talon_> chelz: ok, well i'm happy with the current solution then, so far nothing's asked me for a password
<Shazam> r0b0tchicken: its firefox, and i'll have to try that next time it hangs
<matthew12> Exaile refuses to run. In Terminal I get "ImportError: No module named gst" I'm pretty positive that I have everything related to gstreamer installed.
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: sudo bash -c 'sed s/"Exec=supertux"/"Exec=supertux --opengl"/ /usr/share/applications/supertux.desktop > /usr/share/applications/supertux.desktop'
<r0b0tchicken> shazam, it will work.   for educational purpose, open firefox, then open a terminal and type    killall firefox          it will die :)
<rd1381> nobody khows how to fix this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I missed you.
<brandon_oma_692> chelz with the 'abc123' symbols?
<trism> rd1381: don't do sudo bash, you use sudo -i if you want a root shell
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: yep
<CAPcap> chelz, i thought i'd let you know i figured it out. turns out i was doing it right to begin with, it just didnt like the shortcut id chosen (shift+ctrl+mod4+!)
<mscassa> hi
<chelz> CAPcap: good to hear
<chelz> !hi | mscassa
<ubottu> mscassa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rd1381> <trism>: that my problem: i somehow messed up root ,so now when i type sudo -i , it first ask for my pass then for rooot pass
<mscassa> do u care 4 haiti?????????????
<CAPcap> chelz i chose a simpler one (Mod4+I) and its working great. Thanks for trying to help me out. :)
<rd1381> and i dont have a root pass(i dosabled it)
<CAPcap> mscassa, no
<r0b0tchicken> rd1381 what do you  mean "disabled it"?
<chelz> rd1381: paste what you are trying to run
<chelz> !offtopic | mscassa
<ubottu> mscassa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mscassa> why dont u care for haiti ??
<CAPcap> mscassa, because thats off topic and therefore i dont care
<xangua> mscassa: don't do offtopic, this is an #ubuntu suport channel
<rd1381> i mean i once gave it a password but later disabled it with "passwd -p "!' root" or something like that
<Faithful> my xorg did not configure my screen properly & gdm won't start... how do I fix the koala?
<mscassa> so u don't care about millions of them dying and killing?
<xangua> mscassa: please stop with the offtopic
<chelz> rd1381: paste what you are trying to run
<igie> anyone know how to fix this sharing issue?? 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<matthew12> has anyone had this error in Rhythmbox: "Unable to activate plugin Cover art"
<rd1381> <chelz> i am trying to run a sipmple dpkg install
<mscassa> off topic"
<CAPcap> mscassa go to #ubuntu-offtopic then i'll talk to you
<brandon_oma_692> chelz thanks seems to work diddnt play it yet
<chelz> rd1381: do "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<rd1381> <chelz>  doesnt work
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: try to run supertux from the menu
<mscassa> how old rr u guys??????
<JULinuxUser> Hello. I just updated rhythmbox in Ubuntu 9.10 and now it won't work at all. I want to downgrade but I don't know what package to downgrade to.
<chelz> !offtopic | mscassa
<rd1381> <chelz> it ask first for my pass then for root pass
<rd1381> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<r0b0tchicken> rd1381 try sudo passwd   to set new root password
<chelz> rd1381: did you ever mess with sudoers?
<rd1381> yep
<igie> sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<igie>  * nmbd is running
<igie>  * smbd is running
<rd1381> sudo passwd changes my pass not root pass
<JULinuxUser> Anyone got any ideas?
<chelz> rd1381: do this:  sudo passwd -l root
<igie> so clearly smbd is running
<rd1381> passwd: Permission denied.
<rd1381> the funy thin gis i can install apps with synaptic and do anythin g else
<chelz> rd1381: pastebin /etc/sudoers
<chelz> JULinuxUser: go to synaptic, search for rhythmbox, and at the top do Package -> Force Version
<anon__> woohoo...i finally managed to edit the grub.cfg file from the live cd and get back in
<anon__> AND i fixed and exhaust leak on my 86 monte carlo
<JULinuxUser> Ya chelz I tried that.
<JULinuxUser> chelz it only gave me 2 options but it's still the same version.
<anon__> thanks parsnip for helping me...i cant remember his whole name
<JULinuxUser> chelz and it does not work.
<brandon_oma_692> chelz its gone from the menu. thats fine though i am trying to learn how to type commands
<chelz> JULinuxUser: what doesn't work specifically?
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: it went away from the menu?
<JULinuxUser> When you double click or start the app. It loads for a while and crashes
<JULinuxUser> Want a pastebin of terminal output?
<rd1381> http://pastebin.com/mfa2b6b7
<chelz> JULinuxUser: yes
<skxpl> I had a crash while starting some game on Ubuntu and now I cannot log in through gdm. It accepts my password and then kicks me back to login screen. I fscked my partitions. The .xsession-errors says: /usr/bin/ssh-agent: error while loading shared libraries: libkrb5support.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -- WTF?
<chelz> rd1381: what did you change in it?
<rd1381> Defaults	runaspw
<rd1381> Defaults	runas_default=rd-admin
<rd1381> it not sudoers fault
<rd1381> it was woking before
<JULinuxUser> http://pastebin.com/m50c23f1b
<rd1381> i hate ubuntu way of manageing root access
<MindSpark> hi, let's say I want to play movies through ssh
<MindSpark> and the screensaver is running
<chelz> rd1381: do:  sudo -i
<rd1381> i said before
<Gabriel_M> Hi there i am trying to crate a in xchat a channer and i keep getting this message " ChanServ does NOT exist on this net"
<MindSpark> how do I make the screensaver "go away" using from the terminal ?
<rd1381> it ask for my pass then root pass
<brandon_oma_692> chelz yeppers
<rd1381> sry
<rd1381> no just my pass
<JULinuxUser> chelz http://pastebin.com/m50c23f1b
<r0b0tchicken> can't rd1381 just boot to the grub recovery terminal, and set new root password?
<rd1381> but stiill no access to dpkg
<rd1381> r0b0tchicken> i installed a new ubunut to fix these account managment  issues of stupid ubuntu
<crazyeric> does anyone know how to get all sound routed to HDMI instead of the usual phono, it works fine in XBMC thru hdmi but everything else (youtube, etc) plays from the phono
<rd1381> r0b0tchicken> honestly i can afford to do another boot :)
<chelz> JULinuxUser: sudo apt-get remove frei0r-plugins
<j0hndoe> question about docks for ubuntu. im lookin for one that works w/o a composite manager like compiz. i have to disable compiz so i can remote into 9.10 (known bug). so i have to disable it fairly often. i know docky requies this. i think awn does as well. so there are the 2 major/good docks. anyone recommend anything else?
<auril> I'm in the ubuntu recovery shell, and I accidentally exited the 'gui' program (it has options to 'fix x server', 'run dpkg' etc) - how do I get back to the gui screen?
<r0b0tchicken> rd1381...lol    if you are comfy with it, you can go to the GRUB menu (i take it you are on 9.10)  and get into the recovery terminal...and set the passwords for root there just like you forgot the password. I have a link here close that will give you the steps if you'd like....
<chelz> rd1381: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<chelz> r0b0tchicken: i think that's what you're talking about
<r0b0tchicken> chelz link will work, yes :) you type faster chelz :)
<chelz> j0hndoe: you might like Gnome Do
<j0hndoe> gnome do isnt a dock tho?
<auril> nm ^ that fixed me up
<j0hndoe> docky is awesome. just cant use it w/o compiz :(
<soreau> j0hndoe: look into AWN
<xangua> j0hndoe: then activate metacity composite
<j0hndoe> hrm
<auril> gnome do is quite nice
<soreau> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<chelz> j0hndoe: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+docks - top 5 results
<j0hndoe> heh
<j0hndoe> im aware but most require a composite manager
<rd1381> rd1381: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword this is for a regular user nto root
<j0hndoe> i cant remove w/ that enabled
<j0hndoe> remote*
<rd1381> and i tried that  and it asked for root pass
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: root should not have a password to begin with.
<r0b0tchicken> rd1381, if that doesn't work from grub, something else is srsly wrong.....
<j0hndoe> oh well, was hoping some would know of one off the top of their head. i'll try awn w/ metacity composite manger, maybe it'll work *shrug*
<j0hndoe> thx guys
<chelz> rd1381: in that terminal do       passwd -l root
<Gabriel_M> i am trying to create a chat channel using X-chat.  I used: /msg chanserv register #Dream_Act_2010 nysylc National_Network and i get this message "ChanServ does NOT exist on this net!"
<rd1381> <bastid_raZor> i know but i changed that and it became hell after that
<j0hndoe> Gabriel_M: /join #chan
<j0hndoe> ?
<rd1381> <chelz> passwd: Permission denied.
<wooby> hello, does anyone know where i might download a 9.10 amd64 .img?
<wooby> thanks in advance
<chelz> rd1381: you are doing this from recovery mode?
<Shazam> I just found a bunch of data I thought I lost, important to me. I realize that I'm running with effectively *no* backups of about 100 GB of critical data
<rd1381> no
<chelz> rd1381: did you backup your sudoers file?
<chelz> rd1381: do it from recovery mode
<chelz> rd1381: do it from recovery mode
<Shazam> what's an effective backup mechanism?
<rd1381> <chelz> how many times i should say this
<chelz> Shazam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<rd1381> <chelz> it NOT sudoers fault
<chelz> rd1381: ok. reboot into recovery mode.
<rd1381> <chelz> it was working before and it not changed
<koshari> Shazam i like to use rsync
<rd1381> i am just asking why ubuntu askes for root pas?
<klappi> koshari: i like rsnapshot (uses rsync)
<Shazam> koshari: reading previous comment, and looking into rsync as well.
<chelz> wooby: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download - make sure you click on " 64-bit version"
<Shazam> klappi: appreciate the thought
<wooby> chelz: thank you, however i am looking for a .img and not a .iso i believe... i'm trying to write the installer image to a USB stick, not a CD
<chelz> rd1381: because the account has been enabled somehow. to disable it running "sudo passwd -l root" from the recovery mode will fix it
<auril> wooby, that can be done with a .iso
<chelz> wooby: download Unetbootin
<auril> wooby, ^
<rd1381> <chelz> ok i try that and report back
<Privoxy> Afternoon good gents
<r0b0tchicken> wooby there is a command/prog to go from iso to img, also  but yes unetbootin very handy
<fastautos> whre do you go in ubuntu to find out what your processor, memory and everything else is?
<bastid_raZor> fastautos: sudo lshw
<Mike_lifeguard> What command line program can I use to play .ogg/.oga files?
<r0b0tchicken> fastautos type     cat /proc/cpuinfo   for your cpu    and   free    for your RAM
<wooby> r0b0tchicken: thank you, is there something like unetbootin for macs? i downloaded the amd64 iso on os X
<auril> Mike_lifeguard, vlc ?
<chelz> fastautos: open System Monitor. it's on the main tab
<Mike_lifeguard> auril: that's not a command line program O__o
<r0b0tchicken> wooby very well might be...let me check for you see if i can help you out
<auril> Mike_lifeguard, yes it is ;)
<Privoxy> I come to you with a nub question, I have installed ubuntu 9.10 into my second harddrive, (My first is made up of two drives in raid0) so guess you could call it my first, I reboot my system after the install and I end up back in W7... after having a little play around in easyBCD im still unable to get into linux... would love a little help pointing me in the right way
<fastautos> thanks
<wooby> r0b0tchicken: thanks again, really looking forward to getting this working
<klappi> Mike_lifeguard: mp3blaster?
<chelz> wooby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Computer%20used%20to%20make%20USB%20disk - "Mac OS X"
<chelz> wooby: it's a lot easier from an ubuntu or windows install
<aurilliance> test
<wooby> chelz: totally awesome! thank you so much
<blankthemuffin> Hey I'm wondering if anybody knows a good app to create a video out of a image slideshow. It only has to be simple but I've tried Imagination and Videoporama and neither work. (The former crops all my images and the latter does not export, preview, anything)
<chelz> Privoxy: when you installed ubuntu, did it see the windows install?
<Privoxy> no chelz,
<valenz> hey
<Privoxy> as my windows install is on a software raid, I seem to have always had issues with getting linux to see it
<r0b0tchicken> wooby look at this link and scroll down to option 4.  it does say you need an img file   http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<chelz> Privoxy: did grub get installed?
<Privoxy> yes
<wooby> r0b0tchicken: thanks, it turns out the mac program hdiutil will convert to an .img from an .iso
<valenz> you can make with the comand disk part
<wooby> so i'm all set :) thanks again
<chelz> Privoxy: what boots first, grub or this easybcd?
<Privoxy> into its defeat directory (HD,0)
<valenz> you format you usb
<r0b0tchicken> no problem :)
<Privoxy> at the moment, nothing, just windows
<Privoxy> im still unable to get into grub
<valenz> then you do a Xcopy
<aurilliance> ^ lol@ecopunk's nick :P
<mobius2> greetings,  i have been reading about setting up a spanned desktop by adding an LCD monitor to my laptop. The laptop is an older Gateway M-275 tablet pc.  Is spanning a desktop across 2 monitors  with the primary  display being the integrated laptop screen?
<chelz> Privoxy: how did you get to easybcd?
<mobius2> is it possible?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sudo chown -R administrator:users  I tried this command on a folder and it returned chown: invalid user: `administrator:users' what did I do wrong?
<Privoxy> within the windows environment?
<chelz> mobius2: yes but is either easier or harder depending on your graphics card
<macman_> guys i have no sound .. i just removed pusleaudio
<wooby> chelz, r0b0tchicken tahnks again for your help, have a great evening
<wooby> goodnight
<r0b0tchicken> mobious2, did it with my geforce 6200, spanned it across to my television (s-video out), complicated, but yes, possible
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you have a user named adminsrator ?
<brandon_oma_692> what is some cool stuf to do while learning to use the command line?
<cycrosism> How do I get the size ofa folder? When I do df or df -h it lists my whote system
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor,  no
<mobius2> i noticed that the video driver i'm using is able to see the added  lcd monitor,  however when  I uncheck the "mirror screens" tickbox,  the screens go blank and all i can do is wait for the automatic reversion
<Phosis> I second Brandons question...trying to comprehend shell a bit more
<blakkheim> cycrosism: du -sh /directory/
<rd1381> sigh
<rd1381> didnt work
<greezmunkey> du -sh /home
<chelz> Privoxy: in your BIOS set it to boot the harddrive that ubuntu is on. once you're in ubuntu you can setup grub to see your windows
<Gryllida> Hi. I have been using Windows 200 with MS Office 2000 for several years. It means the costs... I write math docs, develop software, watch many videos, listen to music, etc. What can you say about me and Ubuntu? Should I have a look at it using live CD? Or is it of no sense?
<cycrosism> blakkheim: Ty
<rd1381> chelz
<rd1381> it didnt work
<Privoxy> thanks chelz il do it now
<aurilliance> I tried to update to 8.10, but now every time I start I get a shell, and when I try startx it says it cannot find a screen :( ???
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: administrator needs to be an actual user before you can give permissions to it.
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/7116.aspx
<chelz> brandon_oma_692: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=504218
<chelz> rd1381: what happened?
<mobius2> does the fact that I can at least SEE the odded  monitor mean I am close to  having this doe? perhaps a simple xorg edit or what-not.   I am wondering if this is even possible with this M-275 tablet computer
<rd1381> <chelz>: nothing
<rd1381> <chelz> same as before
<chelz> rd1381: somehow root got messed up really badly
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, I am trying to set up a mount on a slave drive and I followed this once before and there was no issue http://tombott.com/Automatically_Mount_Additional_HD_in_Ubuntu_8.10_and_Ubuntu_9.04   ....... but now when I get to the command I showed you it wont allow me to add users and admins to the folder
<rd1381> <chelz> i did what you aid but nothing changed here
<rd1381> <chelz> i know that
<rd1381> <chelz> thats why i say ubunut is stupid
<chelz> !hate | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<r0b0tchicken> mobius2, close is a relative word...like as in...we are "close" to the moon, or close to a hand grenade... :P  but yes, seeing the monitor is a good start, im reviewing some things...would you mind posting your type of laptop, and video adapter?
<rd1381> <chelz> by disabling root it added a shit load of other problems
<bastid_raZor> !fstab | U-b-u-n-t-u follow this guide.
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u follow this guide.: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rd1381> :))
<rd1381> it not hate
<rd1381> its hatred
<macman_> guys question .. im on ubuntu and my audio isn't working .. i just removed pulse audio and alasmixer is fine .. should i reboot ?
<rd1381> i long for opensuse but it didnt have the repos of ubuntu but now i think i switch back
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: you created the problem by enabling root.
<rd1381> the funny thing is i can install apps with apt-ht and synaptic but dpkg says i must be superuser
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, I dont need to know any of that I need to know how to add users and administrators to a folder so when I right click I can set permissions on that folder
<Gryllida> I don't think it would be good to post my question again, but did anybody just see it?
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: then use sudo for root permissions
<bastid_raZor> !sudo | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rd1381> <bastid_raZor> wont work on dpkg
<jack5463> after i install ubuntu 9.1 should i update it?
<r0b0tchicken> bastid_raZor, please explain your reasoning behind that?   the FIRST thing i did with ubuntu was set a root password, so at least there was one there...  are you just saying "for him" that is a bad idea, or for everyone?
<bastid_raZor> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<r0b0tchicken> jack5463, at least change it to security updates and get those...
<chelz> rd1381: try to do something with sudo and pastebin all of your terminal after you do it
<rd1381> sure
<rd1381> what you need?
<mobius2> robotchicken I think he simply meant that it's best to leave the default hash  password intact for the root account, as it's more secure....
<rd1381> \is ls enough?
<bastid_raZor> setting a root password is not supported by #ubuntu and by doing so you negate support here.
<roboboy> Anyone have a guide, or some suggestions for how to increase resolution or enable 3D acceleration for an Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 900?
<chelz> rd1381: do   sudo passwd -l root
<roboboy> right now ubuntu is limiting me to 800x600
<jack5463> r0b0tchicken, what are the security problems with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> roboboy:  thers some forum threads and wiki pages on Intel video chipsets.
<rd1381> sudo passwd -l root
<rd1381> [sudo] password for rd-admin:
<rd1381> passwd: Permission denied.
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: chown is the correct way, but you need a valid user:group
<macman_> what is that website that has all the compatble computers ?
<macman_> it hink its a wiki
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: sudo will ask for your password.. the admin user
<chelz> !supportroot | r0b0tchicken
<ubottu> r0b0tchicken: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<r0b0tchicken> jack5463, not so  much "sec problems" ,but every now and again they will find a "Possible vulnerability", and my advice is at the very least, enable "security updates only", and install them
<rd1381> <bastid_raZo yes
<chelz> rd1381: please pastebin next time
<bastid_raZor> !hardware | macman_ ?
<ubottu> macman_ ?: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rd1381> sure
<chelz> rd1381: copy and paste your entire terminal into a pastebin, usernames included
<rd1381> user name is reza
<chelz> rd1381: please pastebin
<Privoxy> chelz: after changing the drives boot order im still just ending up back into windows
<rd1381> reza@rd-admin-desktop:~$  sudo passwd -l root
<chelz> !pastebin | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rd1381> sigh
<chelz> rd1381: pastebin this:   groups reza
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the url to the paste page for ubuntu
<nyaa_> howdy, was wondering if going to a low latency kernel required a new install (say ubuntu studio) or if I could go back and forth with one install of ubuntu
<rd1381> reza : reza adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse admin
<chelz> Privoxy: do you see grub or anything at all?
<stevenfgsdfg> Must one be using the Gnome desktop to use Ubuntu one?
<Privoxy> nom
<Privoxy> no*
<r0b0tchicken> bastid_raZor, my apologies, did not know that was the policy....
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nm
<macman_> somone mind helping me with sound ? ... according to the wiki sound works but speakers just stay on
<stevenfgsdfg> Can Ubuntu One work on the Xfce desktop?
<stevenfgsdfg> Or only Gnome?
<xangua> actually ubuntu one just integrates with nautilus
<brandon_oma_692> how do i find programs to download in the command line
<U-b-u-n-t-u> roboboy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/369951/  I had to add this to my xconfig
<stevenfgsdfg> So I can use it for any derivative of Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | brandon_oma_692
<ubottu> brandon_oma_692: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jack5463> is ubuntu 9.04 more stabe than 9.10? i seem like i'm spending alot of time here trying to fix problems with my 9.10
<U-b-u-n-t-u> roboboy, I had the same issue
<Dr_Willis> brandon_oma_692:  apt-cache search patterntolookfor
<xangua> stevenfgsdfg: did ubuntu one comes installated with xubuntu¿¿
<stevenfgsdfg> It does not
<chelz> rd1381: what's the purpose of the rd-admin user?
<stevenfgsdfg> Does not come installed with Xubuntu from what I can tell :(
<rd1381> <chelz> for fun
<xangua> stevenfgsdfg: no, ubuntu-one for ubuntu at the moment, i don't know if ohter derivates like mint already have it
<rd1381> <chelz> you just assume i am rdadmin
<stevenfgsdfg> awww
<stevenfgsdfg> Lamesauce
<rd1381> it doesnt matter what user i am
<stevenfgsdfg> Anyone here recommend ossec?
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: yes it does.
<rd1381> i cant never run dpkg command
<xangua> stevenfgsdfg: but dropbox works with any linux distro
<stevenfgsdfg> !dropbox
<rd1381> <bastid_raZor> plzz dont say what u dont know
<rd1381> i use sudo
<blankthemuffin> Hey I'm wondering if anybody knows a good app to create a video out of a image slideshow. It only has to be simple but I've tried Imagination and Videoporama and neither work. (The former crops all my images and the latter does not export, preview, anything)
<rd1381> but still no luck
<chelz> rd1381: just for fun, try changing "runas_default=rd-admin" to "runas_default=root" or remove it
<rd1381> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, any time I right click any folder I can set admin and users privileges so why would I need to add user administrator and users?
<rd1381> sure
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: using sudo you would need to be the user with admin in their group.
<rd1381> <bastid_raZor both re admin dude
<chelz> rd1381: then try that   "sudo passwd -l root"
<roboboy> U-b-u-n-t-u: thanks :)
<rd1381> <chelz>  sure
<jack5463> is Ubuntu 9.04 more stable than 9.10? I'm spending a lot of time here trying to fix problems with my 9.10
<Freeaqingme> jack5463, I had the same feeling indeed
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:  ive had very few problems with 9.10
<U-b-u-n-t-u> roboboy, np
<_Tristan> just installed 9.10 and wireless networks don't show up
<chelz> _Tristan: i know those as "upgrading pains". just things to be fixed and forgotten.
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: right clicking and using chown are not the exact same. using chown you need an actual user or group that exists
<speedxxxcore> I need an app that sees disk I/O in realtime? any ideas?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> roboboy, many people were trying to tell me it was a driver and its just a xconf setting
<_Tristan> chelz: I didn't upgrade, it was a clean install
<jack5463> Dr_Willis, 9.04 has more problems than 9.10?
<chelz> _Tristan: metaphorical update then ;)
<Inpetto> Hi all, how can I flush all at localhost on port 11211 if Im connected via ssh?
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:  cant say i noticed many issues in 9,.04 either
<_Tristan> chelz: I suppose. Any idea how to fx it?
<_Tristan> fix*
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, the point of me saying that I can right click on other folders and see users and admins wasnt to say that was equal to chown but to say I should be able to add admins and users to a folder then set permissions
<rd1381> :))
<rd1381> it gets worse by second
<rd1381> visudo says visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<chelz> _Tristan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<jack5463> Dr_Willis, is ubuntu 9.04 more stabe than 9.10? i seem like i'm spending alot of time here trying to fix problems with my 9.10
<chelz> _Tristan: then a similar thing http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<chelz> rd1381: edit it from recovery mode
<rd1381> sigh
<chelz> rd1381: and don't use "sudo" while in recovery mode
<rd1381> never mind
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: understood. using chown requires using an actual user .. if user fred does not exist then you can not chown fred file ..
<jack5463> Dr_Willis, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 from a usb. I have sound. My sound control icon disappeared from panel. When i try to access "sound" from System>Preferences>Sound... I get a window that says "waiting for sound system to respond" How do i repair it?
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:  i found them both stable. I dont recall any issues i had with either one..   The UNR for 9.10 does work better on my AAO howeverf
<rd1381> thanks for help
<rd1381> i guess i go back to dear suse
<chelz> rd1381: don't break your system next time :P
<Dr_Willis> jack5463:  sounds liek pulse audio died perhaps.. restart pulse audio. Ive never had souind issues
<rd1381> <chelz> ubuntu is fagile not me
<bastid_raZor> rd1381: doing unsupported things is the issue. don't be a rebel
<rd1381> <chelz> what is a linux if u cant play with it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, I am not trying to add a user but the option administrator and users so I can set the permissions
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =_=
<chelz> rd1381: part of playing with something is dealing with it when it breaks. like now. you don't seem to be up for what it takes to fix it though
<rd1381> i played suse ragged but always could get back to step one
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, http://tombott.com/Automatically_Mount_Additional_HD_in_Ubuntu_8.10_and_Ubuntu_9.04   <<< I am using this guild which worked on ubuntu 9.04 without adding anything
<rd1381> <chel tell me what is my problem and how to fix it and i will.as you saw i tried everything(booting and whatever
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor,  I assume the command line is the same in 9.10
<sahal> why does gnome take 40 minutes to start?
<jack5463> Dr_Willis, I tried sudo killall pulseaudio, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart. it didn't do anything
<sebsebseb> sahal: logging into Ubuntu you mean?
<d6chung> Hi, I'm trying to get wired Ethernet to go up with RTL-8139 but am having difficulty. Anyone have suggestions?
<sahal> sebsebseb: yeah
<sebsebseb> sahal: Which version 9.10?
<chelz> U-b-u-n-t-u: is only one user on the system?
<sahal> sebsebseb: no 8.04
<sebsebseb> sahal: oh
<U-b-u-n-t-u> chelz, yes
<sebsebseb> sahal: new install of 8.04 or?
<chelz> U-b-u-n-t-u: why not use your own username and group then?
<chelz> sahal: you might try xubuntu if you find ubuntu to be too slow
<sahal> sebsebseb: gdm loads fine, i can access the ttys. this is a few month old install of 8.04
<sebsebseb> sahal: how much RAM?
<ubuntu_> alguien habla español
<rd1381> ubuntu is still an unreliable and unstable system
<sebsebseb> !es  |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sahal> chelz: the thing is that it was working fine until last week
<sahal> when i updated
<obiwan_> hh
<Dr_Willis> rd1381:  demand a refund?
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: that guide tells you on the first few lines .. User = Administrator ... if your computer does not have a user by the name of administrator then following this guide to the T will not work.. substitute administrator with your user.
<obiwan_> oops
<chelz> !offtopic | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> sabes como puedo colocar
<ubuntu_> el flash player
<jack5463> ya get what you pay for?
<rd1381> <Dr_Willis> no . just going back to suse. if it had more apps i would never have come to ubunut
<ubuntu_> no puedo ver nada
<chelz> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sahal> sebsebseb: 256mb
<Dr_Willis> rd1381:  problem solved then.. goodby
<rd1381> sure thanks
<ubuntu_> flash player for ubuntu :?
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubuntu_> thaks
<chelz> U-b-u-n-t-u: in that guide, what step are you having trouble with
<ubuntu_> thank
<sebsebseb> sahal: How much SWAP space?
<xangua> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , it installs adobe flash player, fonts, codecs, etc
<chelz> sahal: did you install updates or update ubuntu from say 9.04 to 9.10?
<sahal> sebsebseb: ~1gb
<roboboy2> does X11 in 9.10 not respond to ctrl-alt-backspace?
<sebsebseb> sahal: Also it used to work ok I assume, but it started to be slow to log in after updates?
<sahal> chelz: install updates
<sahal> yeah
<lanzelloth> hi guys
<sahal> i mean i'm using it now
<chelz> roboboy2: correct. it can be re-enabled.
<sahal> its working fine
<lanzelloth> the nm-applet is being retarded
<sahal> it just took a long while to login
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<roboboy2> ubottu: thanks
<sahal> like 40 minutes
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sebsebseb> sahal: not sure why it's so slow to log in
<U-b-u-n-t-u> bastid_raZor, and chelz  thank you ......... I should have read line 1 lol
<nytek_> im having trouble with sound playing a mp4 file in mplayer
<lanzelloth> it won't connect to a wireless network given correct password, ecnryption type
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: best of luck :)
<nytek_> anybody have any ideas?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its me:users not administrator:users <<< my bad!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> U-b-u-n-t-u: all  part of the learning process. :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe yeah! reading is fundamental
<sahal> sebsebseb: i was looking in .xsession-errors it says something about default.ms
<sebsebseb> sahal: failing hard disk maybe
<sebsebseb> sahal: not sure what that is, how old is the computer?
<sahal> sebsebseb: the thing is everything else works fine
<sahal> i just installed a new hd a few months ago
<sahal> the old one did fail
<sahal> lol
<sebsebseb> sahal: why are you on 8.04?
<sahal> i dunno, its LTS.
<xangua> sebsebseb: because it has long term support
<sahal> i'm waiting for 10.04
<sebsebseb> sahal: ah ha you want to directly upgrade I see
<sahal> the next lts to upgrade
<lanzelloth> how do I connect to a wireless network that has changed its encryption type??
<jack5463> how do i get my sound control icon back that disappeared on panel?
<Privoxy> I am now able to boot into grub, where im greeted with the error 15 /boot/grub.conf not found...
<zurdo12> hola
<lanzelloth> the nm-applet kept kept failing, asking for password and it just kept trying with the old settings
<zurdo12> quien habla español
<nytek_> does anybody know why sound wouldnt play in either mplayer or vlc with a mp4 file?
<xangua> !es | zurdo12
<ubottu> zurdo12: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sahal> sebsebseb: so what should i do to make it start faster? or even troubleshoot what the problem is?
<sebsebseb> sahal: maybe another log in screen will help,  or an upgrade to at least 8.10.  Of course if you upgrade to at least 8.10 you can't then directly upgrade to 10.04.  However people who directly upgrade from 8.04   probably won't get Grub 2 on upgrade and Ext4 is unlikely to get on upgrade.  Those aren't really needed those.
<sebsebseb> sahal: though
<zurdo12> xangua pero lo busco en los server y no aparece nada con .es
<sahal> sebsebseb: another login screen?
<sebsebseb> sahal: yeah
<xangua> zurdo12: /j #ubuntu-es
<sahal> sebsebseb: i tried to create a new user and they logged in fine.  but that was only the first login
<sahal> sebsebseb: after a second login i had the same problem with a new user
<sahal> sebsebseb: i created a new user with useradd in a tty
<jack5463> what programming language do i need to learn to use and repair ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> sahal: there's  KDM and XDM as well,  KDM being the KDE one, which means it will want to put on quite a lot more KDE stuff, if you haven't already got KDE stuff on there
<sebsebseb> sahal: you could try re installing gdm also
<sahal> sebsebseb: the thing is gdm starts fine... its only after i try to login does the computer really lag
<sahal> is that still a gdm problem?
<sebsebseb> sahal: maybe
<sebsebseb> sahal: ,but it's probably something else actsaulley
<nytek_> jack5463: what are you talking about? repair?
<d6chung> Does "Modules linked in" in dmesg list the drivers that are loaded?
<sebsebseb> sahal: however I suppouse try another log in screen, and if get with that as well, there's your answer
<lanzelloth> how can I configure wireless network connections manually?
<nytek_> lanzelloth: with iwconfig
<sebsebseb> sahal: have you got data backed up and such?   you could try  upgrading to 8.10, then just clean install when 10.04 comes out?
<lanzelloth> does the nm-applet use the same settings or whatever is set by iwconfig?
<bastid_raZor> lanzelloth: right click the nm-applet in the toolbar and edit connections .. or left click and connecdt to hidden network .. that will allow you to set each setting required
<lanzelloth> bastid_raZor i tried that
<lanzelloth> bastid_raZor the result is multiple connection profiles to the same network
<Inpetto> If a php extension shows up in my phpinfo (and is therefore running?) how can I find out information about it such as what port its running on etc?
<lanzelloth> deleted all of them retried again
<DerluenrudyThu> http://lm.loldongs.eu/~h/rofl.jpg <=== ROFL
<DerluenrudyThu> http://lm.loldongs.eu/~h/rofl.jpg <=== ROFL
<DerluenrudyThu> http://lm.loldongs.eu/~h/rofl.jpg <=== ROFL
<FloodBot1> DerluenrudyThu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> lanzelloth: i've changed my wireless encryption recently and had no issues.. unsure why it wouldn't work for you. i deleted the previous setting for mine and did a connect to hidden network .. since i had hid the SSID and change from wep to wpa/tsk
<lanzelloth> bastid_raZor i'd rather learn about the foolproof way with the command line
<lanzelloth> bastid_raZor i'm reading a bunch of tutorials online about it and they all want me to run a bunch of commands without explaining them
<bastid_raZor> lanzelloth: iwconfig is the way although i do not have much experience.. good luck
<unixalot> lanzelloth: whatcha doin with iwconfig??
<lanzelloth> unixalot trying to set up a wireless connection "profile"
<lanzelloth> the nm-applet does use the same setting files/whatever as the iwconfig right? it's just a "nicer" gui alternative of dealing with iwconfig from the terminal
<unixalot> lanzelloth: thats a fact
<lanzelloth> unixalot so if I configured it properly then the nm-applet will just autoconnect the next time I log in right?
<unixalot> No you have to set the nm-applet to the settings then it will save to your keyring i think
<lanzelloth> i don't know what the gnome keyring is
<thechris> I need help getting dual-boot to work.
<lanzelloth> It's a gnome thing, yes?
<unixalot> It saves all these settings that are required by root
<thechris> Has anyone gotten a dual boot system to work with the current version of ubuntu?
<sahal> i'm using dual boot with 8.04
<sahal> but i don't see why it wouldn't work with other versions of ubuntu
<sahal> i installed windows first
<thechris> sahal: how did you get it to boot into windows?
<lanzelloth> unixalot hmm ok
<sahal> ubuntu detected it and put it in my menu.lst
<sahal> i'm sure you can do the same manually
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | thechris  you might need this.
<ubottu> thechris  you might need this.: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<thechris> sahal: no, its there, but just hangs
<unixalot> lanzelloth: what kind of security are you trying to connect to
<lanzelloth> sahal what're you trying to do?
<nyaa_> grub was replaced with something else in 9.10
<pixelfairy> so id like to ask that kvm be compiled with vde support, where / how do you do make a request like this?
<nyaa_> which makes it a bit more troublesome!
<sahal> lanzelloth: about?
<lanzelloth> unixalot it's a wep :( (it's my parents' house)
<blakkheim> lanzelloth: don't let your parents use wep
<lanzelloth> sahal oh, I thought you were having problem with something
<sahal> lanzelloth: well i am but its not related to grub
<unixalot> lanzelloth: so you cannot connect to this network or what?
<sahal> lanzelloth: gnome takes like 40 minutes to load
<sahal> after i login using gdm
<lanzelloth> blakkheim my dad needs wep so his phone can connect or some sh*t like that
<thechris> lanzelloth: no, I'm having issues with the current bootloader not being able to boot winxp.
<lanzelloth> unixalot the problem is they just changed it (it was wpa2) to wep and the nm-applet is not recognizing the change and kept trying the old settings even though I keep telling it to
<lanzelloth> thechris oh ok
<unixalot> lanzelloth: did you restart your comp
<lanzelloth> sahal oh ok
<lanzelloth> unixalot yeah and booted into windows and went here lol
<unixalot> lanzelloth: I've had this same problem
<unixalot> lanzelloth: so when you go back to linux, cant you go to nm-app and make a new profile
<lanzelloth> unixalot I think i'll try again now, and i'm gonna remove that thing and install wicd
<unixalot> lanzelloth: dontedit the one you have
<unixalot> lanzelloth: wicd suuucks
<lanzelloth> unixalot lol why?
<korokos> How do i install pptp vpn on karmic?
<unixalot> lanzelloth: delete the profile for your the wan, then create a new one, then restart
<lanzelloth> unixalot i'm pretty pissed with the applet right now
<charles__> is there a way to launch an application from the terminal and have the terminal return to a prompt?
<neex> can anyone help me discover why my machine is generating endless dns traffic
<unixalot> lanzelloth: yeah it works tho, I've had this same problem, wicd is even crappier in my opinion
<neex> to the tune of > 100 requests/sec
<unixalot> charles__: yeah add disown command
<lanzelloth> unixalot I don't understand why they could spend development time on "the awesome" gnomeshell when their network manager is like this
<unixalot> charles__: -a
<charles__> oh, nice
<bastid_raZor> charles__: application & disown
<unixalot> charles__: disown -a
<charles__> thank you :)
<charles__> wait...
<pixelfairy> charles__: or just add & after the command
<charles__> myapplication -a
<charles__> right?
<bernardo> hello
<pixelfairy> charles__: myapplication &
<DSpair> Does anyone here have a link for installing Karmic Desktop on LVM2?
<unixalot> charles__: myapplication & disown -a
<charles__> okay, thank you again
<brandon_oma_692> dr_willis  apt-cache search???
<klappi> DSpair: i used the alternate install cd to do that
<lanzelloth> o well gonna try again, see you guys
<unixalot> lanzelloth: yeah, it has to do with the default keyring
<DSpair> klappi: That is all that I need?
<_Tristan> my wireless is almost working. I can see the networks, but when I go to connect to one it spins for about a minute before saying disconnected.
<unixalot> _Tristan: Sounds like it doesnt have the rite key
<DSpair> klappi: Thanks for the tip! I'm getting so sick of moving things around just because Karmic desktop doesn't do LVM be default.
<_Tristan> unixalot: unprotected network
<resno> how complicated is it to install windows next to a linux install?
<unixalot> resno: not very
<DSpair> You'd think with 2TB of disk space you wouldn't have to worry about moving things around much, but LVM would certainly be nice and user-friendly.... Click to add storage. Click to mirror storage... etc...
<unixalot> resno: dual booting? is the question??
<klappi> DSpair: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should give you the gnome and stuff
<resno> unixalot: yes, i plan on dual booting.
<thechris> Can anyone help me dual boot?
<unixalot> resno: if you do install windows before lilnux, if you install it vice versa windows will rape your master boot record
<resno> thechris: which os is installed
<thechris> I need winxp to actually boot, and not just hang
<zurdo12> how is xubuntu?
<DSpair> thechris: Sorry, I use virtual machines exclusively.
<unixalot> resno: then you'll have to use live cd and fix your grub
<resno> unixalot: yea, thats what i am afraid of
<opticon> what can i use to make backups of ubuntu that are image based
<unixalot> resno: grub is the gnome boot loader
<unixalot> resno: **Linux
<resno> unixalot: how complicated is fixing grub going to be?
<resno> unixalot: should i use gparted to open the hd space u?
<nyaa_> resno try installing a backport and installing grub over whatever 9.10 has
<thechris> resno: winxp currently hangs before booting.  ubuntu works.
<unixalot> resno: I dont undersand?
<unixalot> resno: fixing grub is just mounting your boot partition from a live cd and running a few terminal commands
<charles__> hmmm.... " & disown -a" doesn't seem to work. it takes me back to a prompt, but then i start getting messages
<resno> unixalot: currently linux has the full disk, do i need to force linux into a small partition first?
<unixalot> You need to set your partiton table to allow enough room for your windows install
<resno> unixalot: and gparted is what i should use?
<unixalot> You might have to use gparted and resize your ext3
<unixalot> gparted from a live cd
<resno> ok
<unixalot> or the gparted live cd
<thechris> Basically, windows won't boot after installing ubuntu
<thechris> and I'd like to fix that
<unixalot> thechris: you have to fix your grub
<thechris> unixalot: how?
<Dr_Willis> with 9.10 and grub2 - the 'update-grub' command should see/add a windows entry to the grub menus
<unixalot> thechris: private message
<_Tristan> I can see wireless networks but when I go to connect to them it only spins for a minute before saying "disconnected"
<roboboy> okay so I have intel chipset 915g installed, I created my own xorg.conf file to tell it to use the mode "1920x1080" restarted X and it used 800x600 and th elog file says that hsync and vrefresh are both out of range, now I'm trying to see if I can use a 915resolution solution, but apparently the current package repositories don't include 915resolution, is this a deprecated way to solve the problem? anyone have some hints?
<gtr> how do make Xchat only accessible on the Admin account?
<aurilliance> I tried to update to 8.10, but now every time I start I get a shell, and when I try startx it says it cannot find a screen :( ???
<DSpair> roboboy: 915resolution is definitely deprecated. Should not be needed any more.
<r0b0tchicken> roboboy did you backup your original xorg.conf?   possibly might be a backup copy you can fall back to
<E> can burning at a very slow speed on an old computer affect how the disc is read by newer/modern computers???
<roboboy> its ubuntu 9.10, xorg was booting without a config file
<Dr_Willis> E:  normally one wants to burn at slow speeds to be 'safest'
<roboboy> I had to shut it down and run xorg -configure to make one to play with
<DSpair> gtr: From a command prompt, "sudo chmod 744 /usr/bin/xchat && sudo chown root.admin /usr/bin/xchat"
<gtr> thank you sir.
<segaloco> sorry, sorry, just installed xchat
<segaloco> be out in a bit
<greezmunkey> lo
<roboboy> so effectively, even though my monitor can easily handle 1920x1080, intel IGP can handle it, and the driver is supposed to support it, Xorg will not recognize that as a valid mode
<DSpair> gtr: NP
<roboboy> and 800x600 is beyond painful haha
<aurilliance> in upgrading to 8.10, my xserver broke. How can i "roll back" ????
<blankthemuffin> Hey I'm wondering if anybody knows a good app to create a video out of a image slideshow. It only has to be simple but I've tried Imagination and Videoporama and neither work. (The former crops all my images and the latter does not export, preview, anything)
<coz_> blankthemuffin,  mm maybe  "Imagination: ?
<Dr_Willis> blankthemuffin:  ive seen a few in the repos.. but never tried them. ffmpeg/mencoder also i thinkc an do it.. but that will take a little more work
<coz_> blankthemuffin,  that is actually name of the application :)
<blankthemuffin> I've tried Imagination and Videoporama and neither work. (The former crops all my images and the latter does not export, preview, anything) ( from my initial message coz_ :P )
<coz_> BlackBinary,  oh!!  mmm
<coz_> BlackBinary,  sorry guy
<Dr_Willis> dvd-slideshow - tools to create dvd slideshow with menus
<coz_> blankthemuffin,  oh mm
<ChogyDan> Guest1023: I think in general, slow burning speeds tend to be more compatible
<Dr_Willis> scale the images beforhand perhaps.
<aurilliance> in upgrading to 8.10, my xserver broke. How can i "roll back" ????
<blankthemuffin> yeah that's a good idea Dr_Willis, I'll try dvd slideshow then that. Thanks.
<greezmunkey> What can I do to test / verify the serial port on this PC? (single serial port mounted to motherboard, I believe it is "seen" as ttyS0, buy unsure...) TIA
<axisys> anyone knows what config should I pick here http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png .. this is for my laptop that is on different network at different time
<semitones> Hello -- does this channel provide support for Ubuntu with the LXDE desktop? I need to know how to add "nm-applet" to the list of startup applications
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  I think lxde uses openbox or fluxbox for its window manager. check the docs for the wuindow manager it uses   theres also a #lununtu channel
<Riverthief> Sup guys
<Riverthief> What's the command to automatically start a wireless network from terminal?
<Riverthief> (For Openbox)
<Dr_Willis> oops #lubuntu :)
<xangua> semitones: doesn't lxde uses #wicd¿
<Dr_Willis>  Lubuntu - uses wicd - last i tried Lubuntu.
<Riverthief> I tried wicd
<unixalot> Lxde is so ugly
<semitones> Dr_Willis: xangua: I think lxde uses openbox
<Riverthief> But it screwed up haha
<faultyground> I'm having some trouble figuring out ssh.  Ive got 2 boxes on a LAN, but they both refuse connection in either direction.  Advice?
<Riverthief> Only just got my internet back 5 mins ago
<semitones> Dr_Willis: trying #lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  check firewall rules.
<xangua> semitones: we are talking about the network manager, not the window's
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  see if they can 'ssh localhost' also
<semitones> unixalot: it really is, but it's slightly faster
<unixalot> faultyground: make sure the ports are forwarrd on your router
<Riverthief> What's the WLAN equivilant of ifconfig eth0 up & dhclient eth0?
<semitones> xangua: ah, k, so you're saying I need to configure wicd?
<greezmunkey> Riverthief, what about iwconfig? the ifup / ifdown ??
<faultyground> unixalot:  shouldnt be blocking local traffic should it?  theyre both connected to the same router
<unixalot> faultyground: you have to have the port on the router forwared for ssh
<faultyground> Dr_Willis: localhost also refused o.O
<Riverthief> Will that allow me to start a connection to a particular pass-protected WLAN from terminal?
<unixalot> faultyground: last time i was messing with a ssh it had to do with ports blocked on my router
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  You sure you got the ssh services installed then? Or you got some odd secuirity settings going on
<unixalot> semitones: so ugly.. '
<unixalot> faultyground: its only like one command to set a ssh server up
<semitones> unixalot: the only really "ugly" part I'm finding is their logo, but what did you think?
<semitones> unixalot: that, and all the config screens are awkward as hell
<unixalot> semitones: i dont like the gradient of the menu bar
<faultyground> Dr_Willis: I assume so, but I've just started trying to learn how to use ssh, so I wouldnt know for sure.  Tried on buth Ubuntu 9.10, and Knoppix
<edbian> faultyground, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> faultyground:  ssh server is NOT installed by default on ubuntu
<scottj> Is there a way to right click in an image and set as desktop like windows w/o it opening the file in an image viewer or even opening the desktop settings window? (nothign should open, the wallpaper should just change)
<edbian> faultyground, And then you have an ssh server
<unixalot> faultyground:  you need ssh server
<roboboy> Someone cleverly suggested updating the BIOS for my computer, but the Dell only provides a windows executable, would it be monumentally stupid to try to use WINE to run the executable?
<semitones> unixalot: good point -- there's also the way the open window tabs are shadowed, and spaced
<Dr_Willis> roboboy:  yes it would be
<Cann0n> whats the keys to make a process hide. then fg brings it back?
<Cann0n> 
<semitones> unixalot: it looks like it could use a few more revisions
<edbian> roboboy, yeah probably
<unixalot> semitones: Yeah, so effin ugly they should spruce it up a tad
<unixalot> semitones: it is super fast tho, like on a craptop
<Dr_Willis> Cann0n:  ctrl-z, bg, fg
<roboboy> there a DOS cdrom? or is that also stupid? any workaround short of installed windows?
<semitones> unixalot: which is what I'm using :)
<edbian> roboboy, The thing about flashing the bios is that if you mess it up.  It ruins the motherboard.  (Unless you can solder on a new one)
<Dr_Willis> Cann0n:  see 'bash job controll' docs for more info
<faultyground> Dr_Willis, edbian, unixalot: AHA!  That explains much.  None of the howtos I read over mentioned that...  >.<
<Dr_Willis> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<DSpair> klappi: Looks like this is going to work great with the Alternate install ISO. Thanks for the help!
<thechris> is there any way to run FIXMBR from linux?
<Dr_Willis> roboboy:  if the bios updater is a DOS executable. the 'freedos' live cd may work
<edbian> thechris, FIXMBR is a dos command installed in MS windows.
<tbrock> hey guys I'm trying to set a samba share up, and I can access it from the network
<DSpair> thechris: That would break Linux. You should use GRUB
<tbrock> however
<roboboy> Dr_Willis, thank you!
<edbian> thechris, Short answer: not that I know of
<tbrock> I cannot go into the folders within the share
<thechris> DSpair: grub doesn't work.
<thechris> DSpair: my plan is to get winxp bootable, and then try putting grub back on
<edbian> thechris, fixing the mbr will put the windows boot loader there. The windows boot loader will not boot linux for you
<DSpair> thechris: GRUB does work, it's just a matter of configuring it properly.
<thechris> edbian: and grub won't allow winxp to boot _at all_ right not.
<Dr_Willis> thechris:  theres some  boot/rescue live cd's that might have tools to do that (repair the windows bootloader) but i alsays use a windows cd.
<Dr_Willis> thechris:  so no os's are working with grub.
<thechris> Dr_Willis: after moving to grub, winxp is listed but no longer boots.  it hangs before the splash screen
<DSpair> thechris: Linux boots, right?
<thechris> DSpair: yes
<wrapster> how can i know the transfer rate from the usb device? using the terminal?
<DSpair> thechris: OK then, you can reconfigure GRUB from Linux and get it to allow booting into Windows XP. Here's a good link:http://devhood.com/Tutorials/tutorial_details.aspx?tutorial_id=405
<thechris> DSpair: and grub attempts to allow winxp to boot.  but I get a black screen before the normal winxp splash
<nick125> Anyone here know of a PPA that has a newer version of Pulseaudio that doesn't conflict with the ubuntu-desktop package?
<tbrock> do the permissions for samba gues shares need to be set to samba
<aurilliance> call me out of date, but I have ubuntu 6 running on a machine. Is it possible to jump all the in-between revisions, and simply upgrade straight to 9 ?
<unixalot> thechris: you have to fix your grub
<tbrock> err the group rather
<kinja-sheep> nick125: ubuntu-desktop package can be removed.
<nick125> aurilliance: Likely not, no.
<thechris> unixalot: how?!
<edbian> aurilliance, Using the CD but it is difficult to keep your files (unless you have a seperate home partition!)
<unixalot> thechris: are you using karmic like grub2
<aurilliance> ok
<aurilliance> thanks both
<thechris> unixalot: yep
<nick125> kinja-sheep: Well, the package in the ubuntu-audio PPA wants to remove a few other packages as well...I'm not sure if it's because those packages are superseded or what.
<unixalot> thechris: gotta run update-grub from terminal
<unixalot> thechris: it should probe for other os
<thechris> unixalot: that's not my problem -- windows is listed
<thechris> unixalot: windows just doesn't boot
<kinja-sheep> nick125: What few other packages?
<archboxman> hold on a min unixalot  thechris are you still able to boot windows xp from gurb???
<nick125> kinja-sheep: I forgot, but let me check.
<DSpair> thechris: update-grub will change some options about how the GRUB bootloader kickstarts Windows.
<koshari> anyone know why ekee segfaults on karmic
<kinja-sheep> nick125: I don't have ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-standard installed. :D
<unixalot> archboxman: hangs b4 splash his xp does
<thechris> archboxman: not quite, grub lists winxp.  but it hangs
<archboxman> thechris: hangs for how long????
<thechris> archboxman: until i reboot
<lanzelloth> wicd > network-manager
<nick125> kinja-sheep: libcanberra-pulse, padevchooser, paprefs, pulseaudio-dbg, pulseaudio-esound-compat, puloseaudio-esound-compat-dbg, pulseaudio-module-bluebooth...ubuntu-desktop
<archboxman> thechris: edit grub... something is not right
<thechris> DSpair: so what is the difference between update-grub, and update-grub2
<tbrock> you guys have any ideas
<unixalot> thechris: probably have to edit your grub.cfg
<tbrock> i think it's a permissions issue
<unixalot> thechris: the entrie for your windows
<tbrock> i'm trying to setup a folder as a guest ok share using samba
<tbrock> i can see the sahre
<thechris> unixalot: what do I change it to?
<tbrock> and browse some of the folders
<unixalot> thechris: paste me your entrie in pastie
<tbrock> but for some reason can't go as deep as I want due to an error
<kinja-sheep> nick125: Hmm. Those are PulseAudio-related packages. If you were to use a different package, you could install those said packages again and see if that works.
<archboxman> !pastebin
<unixalot> thechris: pastie.org
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xiambax> tbrock, is the user your logging into via samba have root access?
<thechris> unixalot: http://pastie.org/812107
<nick125> kinja-sheep: Hm. Apparently, Synaptic is a bit...odd. It turns out that the PPA provides those packages, but it doesn't want to use them.
<thechris> maybe I should try using my previous grub
<Nyx1> hello
<catzz> Hello! How to set from gnomelook.org? :)
<xangua> ¿¿
<catzz> srr :D
<catzz> Hello! How to set a theme from gnomelook.org? :)
<Nyx1> I have a question about a wireless card
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<unixalot> thechris: run a sudo fstab -a
<catzz> !changethemes | catzz
<ubottu> catzz, please see my private message
<nick125> kinja-sheep: This is strange. Let me try aptitude instead
<kinja-sheep> nick125: I'm not a big fan of Synaptic -- Try the terminal. Sometimes PPA have more than just one package.
<unixalot> thechris: wait
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  thers several themes and theme parts in the repos. and the tool 'gnome-art' and 'gnome-artng' also make it easy to install dozens of themes and theme parts
<unixalot> whats the command to display partition table
<unixalot> fstab?
<catzz> Dr_Willis: i found emerald theme
<thechris> fdisk -l
<catzz> how to set it?
<unixalot> pastie me that
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  emerals id basically dead.. i would not bother using Emerald
<Nyx1> nyx@Cassandra:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Nyx1> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<[BT]Brendan> The Mic line in on laptop doesn't work on Ubuntu. How can I go about troubleshooting this?
<unixalot> catzz: you gotta do it threw emerald
<catzz> well which should i use?
<Nyx1> I've been getting this error whenever I try to use my wifi card
<thechris> unixalot: http://pastie.org/812111
<Nyx1> er, wireless card
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  use the normal gnome themes. and the tools i mentioned
 * unixalot is using emerald
<catzz> well how? :D
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<catzz> srr but i am total novice
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  so go read the url the bot gave you just now?
<catzz> sec!
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<catzz> well can i use Compiz?
<Nyx1> anyone feel up to helping me fix a wireless card problem?
<unixalot> thechris: needs help fixing his menuentry for xp with grub2 anyone got any ideas
<catzz> if emerald is dead :D
<mobius2> ubuntu update manager put a very nice video driver on my computer,  and now I've broken it. I can't seem to figure out how to put things back how they were. Would it be possible to reinstall the correct driver if I had it on a different hard drive?
<unixalot> catzz: emerald not dead
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  you most likely are using compiz allready.. and compiz will use the normal gnome themes
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<thechris> unixalot: it might be that the fbsd install messed up something.
<catzz> o ok
<thechris> in the past I think I was able to get win32 to boot with fdisk /mbr
<scottj> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<archboxman> thechris: were is the grub file????
<unixalot> thechris: yeah mang like, i've never seen the drivemap -s (hd0) ${root} command in a menuentry
<Xpistos> is anyone else haveing trouble with chromium closing after it launches? Started right after an update.
<archboxman> thechris: want to see it nothing else
<Xpistos> chrome is fine, but chromium - not so much
<archboxman> thechris: I don't want df want menu.lst file nothing else
<thechris> unixalot: that's the default.  trying an old "root (hd0,1); chainloader +1; boot" from the grub cli doesn't work either
<unixalot> archboxman: he has grub2 he has no menu.lst
<thechris> and rootnoverify is gone
<Nyx1> Xpistos: I haven't been having that issue, 32 or 64 bit?
<thechris> archboxman: menu.lst no longer exists in grub2
<archboxman> unixalot: let me look around be back in a quick second
<koshari> anyone know why ekee segfaults, on ubuntu karmic with pastebin.com/m70fabd3f  ?
<Xpistos> Nyx1: 32
<Xpistos> I just did an update and reboot and now chromium is acting up
<unixalot> archboxman: http://pastie.org/812107
<scunizi> unixalot: archboxman even with grub2 he *does* have a menu.lst but it's dynamically written after each reboot..
<rap424> Can anyone help me with vsftpd giving me a broken pipe error? It only gives this when I am trying to upload files over TLS, but with regular FTP I can download and upload. I have checked my configuration files and nothing has changed
<ekim> If I want to add a data drive to my linux box, do I need to format it as ext3?  Also, when I plugged it in will it get recognized before format?
<rap424> It used to work fine a couple days ago
<unixalot> scunizi: http://pastie.org/812111
<unixalot> scunizi: http://pastie.org/812107
<Nyx1> Xpistos: Strange, I can't say I've been having that problem
<Xpistos> ekim: I like your nick
<ekim> Xpistos, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> ekim:  it will get 'seen/recognized' so you can then partion/format it as needed.
<Xpistos> ekim: It is almost my last name.
<Xpistos> just at ogloy on the end
<Xpistos> lol
<Dr_Willis> ekim:  then you will want to add a proper entry to the /etc/fstab
<Xpistos> Nyx1: It just started, it is kind of like what f-spot has been doing if you have the wrong theme engine
<ekim> Xpistos, well if it is almost, then at least I cant get sued. ;D
<unixalot> thechris: SHould you hd be (hd0,0)
<unixalot> or (hd1,0)
<unixalot> instead of w.e it is
<Xpistos> ekim: Just don't try and trademark it and we'll be alright. ha!
<thechris> unixalot: not in grub2, they changed partitions to 1 indexed
<Nyx1> Xpistos: Hm, that is weird. Did you do a system update, or update chromium, or both?
<Dr_Willis> yea grub2 changed how partions start. (i recall) i never can rember the details..
<unixalot> thechris: lmao wow, see im still using jaunty cause i hate grub2 cus you cant just edit menu.lst and fix it
<steven_> exit
<thechris> unixalot: I had tried (hd0,0) from the grub cli and was informed of this.
<ekim> Dr_Willis, not sure what you mean by proper or /etc/fstab....kinda new at this.
<Xpistos> Well i got a system update notification and nothing looked strange so i did it and then it asked for a reboot
<unixalot> thechris: yes makes sense they improved something
<Xpistos> then bam
<ekim> Xpistos, LOL
<Dr_Willis> !fstab  | ekim
<ubottu> ekim: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scunizi> unixalot: I just came in so I'm not aware of what the problem is.. look like you might have some partitioning issues with the fdisk -l listing.. Your boot partition appears to be sda2 which would be (hd 0,1)
<unixalot> No he is trying to get his xp to boot
<Dr_Willis> with grub2  sda2 = hd0,2 I thought,
<unixalot> scunizi: his xp wont boot its on sda1
<Nyx1> Xpistos: I can't say I know what's wrong. sorry
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: grub always starts counting at 0
<Xpistos> Nyx1:  the only reason I know is becuse I am configuring a server and a vnc
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  grub2 changes the # of the partions starting.
<unixalot> scunizi: even grub2??
<Xpistos> Nyx1: No big just seeing if anyone knew anything. thanks for responding btw
<ekim> Dr_Willis, thanks for the link.  Will I have to use Putty or something like that to access it from a windows pc?
<thechris> i'm pretty sure its easier to find a way to run dos's fdisk /mbr, and then fix grub afterwards.
<Nyx1> Xpistos: No problem, i have found it difficult sometimes to get people to respond
<scunizi> unixalot: Dr_Willis grub2 is still a little bit of a mystery to me.. grub 1 started counting at 0.. not sure what grub2 starts counting at..
<Dr_Willis> ekim:  to access what?  fstab is a config file you edit however you want.
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  thats one BIG change in grub2 that confuses people. thats why i mentioned it. :)
<unixalot> thechris: grub2 starts counting at whatever the partition is or something
<archboxman> thechris: did you do update-grub2 in the command line
<thechris> scunizi: for whatever reason, partitions are 1 indexed while devices are still 0 indexed)
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: ah.. :)
<thechris> archboxman: yes
<unixalot> archboxman: yea i told him to, does he have to sudo that command??
<ekim> Dr_Willis, to access the h/d once I put my data on it.  I will need to access files from a windows pc also.
<scunizi> thechris:  nothing like a little confusion between releases.
<thechris> unixalot: i would assume.
<unixalot> thechris: you did sudo it lol eh?
<Dr_Willis> ekim:  then you will want to make a samba share, or use winscp  to access it
<iiz> Hello. I have a question about sata drives. I have 5 drives plugged into my motherboard sata ports. 4 of them show up as /dev/sd* the 5th drive shows up as /dev/hdd. I also have 1 old pata drive for boot. Is it a bad thing that one sata drive is showing up as an hd*?
<thechris> unixalot: I assumed i would have to
<Dr_Willis> iiz:  sounds like a quirk in the bios.
<archboxman> thechris: run this command? apt-get install os-prober auto update for grub2
<iiz> Dr_willis thanks will check the settings.
<unixalot> thechris: I know the boot flag on sda2 shouldnt matter to grub
<unixalot> archboxman: hows archbox treatin yeah?
<Dr_Willis> iiz:  i doubt if it hurts anything.
<Nyx1> I have this wireless card: 00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) that has been giving me trouble. When I try to pull it up with ifconfig, I get this error : SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 . I have tried reinstalling the driver, compiling the driver, and using the ndiswrapper driver. Any suggestions or bright ideas? I would really like to get the wireless to work. It randomly worked 
<ekim> Dr_Willis, okay, I will check that out too.  Thx.
<archboxman> unixalot: work great lot of confige files... some software not quite uptodate and others ahead of the curve ... just waiting for archlinux to make google-gadgets available...
<unixalot> archboxman: yeah im still using 9.04, am tempted to install debain but some guys just realeased alpha drivers for osx so i might try that out
<unixalot> archboxman: for my wireless card
<unixalot> archboxman: osx was installed but what good is it without wirelss lol.. so i might try again with this new driver, only supports unencrypted networks atm
<chelz> Nyx1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<archboxman> unixalot: it seems like archlinux keeps abreast of all cutting edge software... didn't even know firefox had a new release..
<Nyx1> chelz: thanks
<chelz> iiz: not at all, that's fine
<unixalot> archboxman: i only use firefox for the downthemall plugin cus i got rapidshare premmy
<semitones> adventures in lubuntu -- I've accidentally removed the logoff icon from the panel -- and there appears to be no option to put it back! argh
<chelz> unixalot: check out JDownloader
<unixalot> chelz: downthemall is about ten time better
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  see #lubuntu :)
<unixalot> chelz: imo
<chelz> semitones: right click "add to panel"?
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu uses the lxpanel i think
<chelz> unixalot: ah, loading up firefox is quite a lot compared to jD, for me at least
<archboxman> unixalot: still waiting to see what becomes of apt-fast in ubuntu or debian??
<semitones> Dr_Willis: i'm already there :) thought there might be insight to gain by coming here too
<unixalot> chelz: I dont like how its java.. and the ease of use of downthemall built into firefox is a convenience for me
<chelz> oh lubuntu is a thing, i thought people were just calling ubuntu lubuntu
<chelz> unixalot: ah that's fine. as long as you've tried it. i personally really like it
<Gryllida> Hi.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, I'm not up on the latest hardware, so forgive me... If I want to build a PC for Ubuntu that incorporates a SATA RAID controller, should that be an issue on install?
<unixalot> chelz: my experience with it was constant freezingall the time
<unixalot> chelz: besides the fact its ugly
<chelz> archboxman: ubuntuzilla is what i use to keep current with firefox on ubuntu
<semitones> chelz: that's what I'm trying, but "logoff button" doesn't seem to be an option unfortunately
<scunizi> archboxman: there's also a daily PPA for FF..
<chelz> scunizi: that's a dev thing though, not really stable releases
<xangua> scunizi: better try 'firefox-stable ppa'
<unixalot> I dont dig daily builds, too many bugs
<scunizi> chelz: true.. but it works for me.. :).. I haven't had any issues with it.
<unixalot> scunizi: i'd rather use a nightly build than a daily lol
<ekim> Dr_Willis, sorry for another dumb question but what do I call that data drive?
<catzz> Hello i have driver for scaner Canon Pixma mp 270 on disc! But it is for windows can i some how install it on ubuntu?
<Gryllida> I know Ubuntu 10.4 will come on April 29th. It is going to be Long-Term-Support. Should I wait for it? Or should I install 9.10 Short-Term-Support and than update to 10.4 L-T-S later? When updating, will I have to install my favorite applications (LyX, for example) from scratch?
<xangua> Gryllida: if you use hardy, better wait
<chelz> catzz: ubuntu and other linux distros only really use windows wireless drivers, otherwise all drivers are specific to linux
<catzz> so i can just install from CD?
<iiz> chelz thanks i wasn't sure it cought me off guard when i saw it :)
<chelz> Gryllida: LTS to LTS is probably better
<archboxman> chelz: not really looking to keep track of software updates... I do trends analysis not software analysis... I track CES 2010 and xbox, ps3, electronics, 3d lcd, usb 3.0 and other data....
<Dr_Willis> ekim:  Mount it whever you want under whatever name you want.. ie:  /media/VacationPics
<unixalot> w00t ps3
<ekim> Dr_Willis, okay...I think I got it.
<_schism_> evening all
<chelz> archboxman: then just use what ubuntu provides :)
<catzz> so i can just install from CD?
<catzz> drivers
<unixalot> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  the drives may allready be in the repos
<chelz> catzz: no, ubuntu will probably already have the drivers. try plugging in the device and using a photo manager application with it.
<archboxman> chelz: forget ubuntu its to bloated I use archlinux :)
<chelz> archboxman: you're in the wrong channel then, and that's offtopic :P
<_schism_> anyone know of a way to get 7 to read a ubuntu 9.10 partition?  Google has had me install more stuff that has screwd up 7 and makes me happier than ever I dont have to use it much but.....
<unixalot> Funny cause i use emerald and like it, a lot more then the compiz window decorator
<catzz> there are only PIXMA MP220 i have PIXMA MP 270
<Dr_Willis>  I wonder if emerald is even in the next release repos.
<unixalot> Lol, probly not..
<chelz> _schism_: there is an ext2 driver for windows but support for non-ubuntu stuff is not provided here. try #windows
<archboxman> chelz: software usually just gets the idea of pimp my software and add-on crazy... look at googles chormium...
<macman_> how do you change the filename / label of an iso ?
<semitones> _schism_: best bet would be fsdriver.org, but I don't know if they've added win7 support yet
<chelz> !offtopic | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unixalot> Dr_Willis: i recently found this site, you select your ubuntu version, then select all the app's you want and ti creates customized sources.list
<_schism_> chelz thank you sir just trying to get back over to ubuntu as fast as possible and need a file off my ~
<Gryllida> " <xangua>	Gryllida: if you use hardy, better wait" I 'm not using Linux yet, I'm going to install it - just I don't know whether now or in May and what version
<Dr_Willis> unixalot:  the ubuntu-tweak tool does a similer thing
<scunizi> macman_: right mouse click and "rename"
<_schism_> semitones thank you sir I will look at it and see what happens
<unixalot> unixalot: im using jaunty, my ubuntu tweak is not pro like in karmic
<semitones> _schism_: that driver will help you if you have an ext ubuntu partition
<Gryllida> "xangua: Gryllida: if you use hardy, better wait LTS to LTS is probably better" I 'm not using Linux yet, I'm going to install it - just I don't know whether now or in May and what version. What suggestions do you have?
<chelz> Gryllida: you could look into the differences between LTS and non-LTS releases and decide based on that. for most people, normal releases are fine though.
<_schism_> semitones: yep it is on the same hard drive just a different partition
<Gryllida> "  differences between LTS and non-LTS releases " - where can I find them
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<xangua> Gryllida: if you like it then install karmic koala, there are still 3 more months left to lucid lynx
<chelz> Gryllida: at least you could setup a dual-boot and if it doesn't work then wait for the next LTS
<chelz> Gryllida: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<scunizi> Gryllida: you got the link for LTS.. the releases in between can be great or problemmatic..
<catzz> What should i do if ubuntu has only PIXMA MP 220 driver when i have printer PIXMA MP270
<Gryllida> Great or problematic? These are antonyms.
<scunizi> Gryllida: yep... just depends.. in-between LTS releases you can expect to experience the growing pains of new features, technologies, etc..
<r0b0tchicken> On a P4 2.66ghz, with 1gb of ram, (karmic), I am currently running pidgin with a yahoo accnt and irc , listening to an mp3  off a usb hd in totem, and i have a conky script monitoring things.   I have 65mb of ram free.   Is that normal?  top ram usage is pidgin at 5.87% which is about 58mb.
<catzz> What should i do if ubuntu has only PIXMA MP 220 driver when i have printer PIXMA MP270?
<chelz> r0b0tchicken: do you have a functioning swap partition?
<scottj> what's the diff between aptitude and apt-get? is aptitude just a combination of apt-get and soem features from dpkg?
<blakkheim> r0b0tchicken: free -m | grep buffers
<scottj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Gryllida> catzz: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010753.asp
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  theck the cups.org and guttenprint sites to see what drivers the thing needs/uses.. I for one am never going to buy canon again they dont support linux very well
<xangua> r0b0tchicken: that's not normal indeed :S
<r0b0tchicken> blakkheim, used 324 free 677
<blakkheim> you have 677mb of free ram then
<blakkheim> ;\
<ouyes> r0b0tchicken, i suggest you turn to xubuntu, it is faster tham gnome,
<blakkheim> ouyes: barely
<chelz> catzz: scanning drivers are supposedly included with scanning software scangearmp
<Gryllida> catzz: here it is: MP270_debian_driver_pack.tar  	 	http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0037268.asp?model=
<r0b0tchicken> blakkheim, thank you for the education, i was relying too much on a conky script... :P
<ouyes> r0b0tchicken, you have a p4 506 cpu right?
<r0b0tchicken> ouyes what do  you mean 506?
<catzz> Niiiice!!!! Thanks a lot guys!
<catzz> :)
<ouyes> blakkheim, what you mean barely?
<semitones> ouyes: I was just disillusioned recently -- they're very similar in terms of performance. lxde, on the other hand, is faster, albeit not as pretty
<Gryllida> catzz, thanks to me or to whom?
<blakkheim> ouyes: xubuntu is also very bloated
<timboy> is there a channel for intel macs running ubuntu?
<unixalot> semitones: lxde is so ug, stick with gnome
<catzz> for you specialy!
<ouyes> r0b0tchicken, your cpu type is p4 506, 2.66GHz
<catzz> really helped! :)
<r0b0tchicken> ouyes , correct
<semitones> ouyes: blakkheim: it didn't always use to be this way. xubuntu was once lightweight
<r0b0tchicken> but when i ran free/m   it said free 56mb, thats what freaked me out
<semitones> unixalot: but gnome makes firefox go sooo sloooow
<_schism_> lxde is real light and runs very well
<unixalot> semitones: use chrome
<xangua> semitones: xubuntu is light, yo ujsut have to desactivate gnome and kde services ;)
<semitones> unixalot: I use chrome. same problem
<r0b0tchicken> i have experienced hard locks  in 9.04 and 9.10, when i was doing hardly anything at all, just a few things open.  i guess i should mention i have a geforce 6200 as well
<chelz> Gryllida: when 10.04 gets released, upgrading from 8.04 will be similar to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<ouyes> semitones, blakkheim r0b0tchicken i have been using gnome xfce, i feel xfce is faster than gnome,but gnome is more beautiful
<semitones> xangua: thanks for the tip :) services such as what?
<blakkheim> xangua: "light" is subjective, i believe xubuntu is not light at all
<merma> gnome > xfce
<scunizi> ouyes: check out kde 4.3 / 4.3
<scunizi> 4.4
<unixalot> gnome is as light as i'll go
<merma> gnome > kde
<unixalot> I dont care if its 'slow'
<joe75> gnome ftw
<chelz> r0b0tchicken: do you have a functioning swap partition?
<unixalot> ITs fast enuff for me
<semitones> ouyes: I also use xfce, and it defintely is faster, just not xubuntu in general is faster than ubuntu
<xangua> semitones: don't remember, but there was an option to desactivate them and #wow, my used ram turned half
<unixalot> and 10x better than kde
<r0b0tchicken> chelz i have a swap of ~600mb, but i have it monitored in a conky script and usage always = 0
<ouyes> scunizi, why, gnome is slow to me, why try kde?
<semitones> xangua: awesome! If you could find where it is I'd really like to do that
<merma> im considering switching to a tiling wm
<merma> or integrating a tiling wm in gnome
<xangua> semitones: a long time i don't use xfce :S
<semitones> :)
<edomeda> hey guys, can someone please help me out with compiz setting.  I'm trying to set it where I can rotate the desktop cube (viewports) by using the scroll wheel on a empty desktop space ONLY.  I can get it to rotate all the time (even on open windows) via rotate cube bindings, but I want only when scroll wheel is used on empty desktop... any help?
<scunizi> ouyes: if gnome is slow then kde will be close.. crunchbang will be faster by far. better then xubuntu xfce
<psycho_oreos> semitones, you can get xubuntu or xubuntu-desktop
<ouyes> semitones, yes the case is not in general, but in 9.10 it is
<timboy> have a macbook pro 5,5 and brightness won't go down... :(
<psycho_oreos> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<titan_ark> unixalot: why do you feel they are better than kde?
<merma> gnome can do the same job without the bloat
<merma> and i hate the kde peanut
<unixalot> kde is ugly
<unixalot> gnome is so slick imo
<merma> indeed
<unixalot> so simple..
<chelz> edomeda: if that isn't supported by compiz natively, it would be hard to do
<Dr_Willis> C64 Geos was Slicker then
<tsimpson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unixalot> what more could anyone want
<chelz> edomeda: you could try asking the compiz people
<semitones> unixalot: you seem to have a very specific criteria for beauty :P
<unixalot> why change a good thing like xfce, i know why people use it for speed reasons
<edomeda> chelz, um, yeah, I've done it in previous releases.  Something in 9.10 changed
<titan_ark> unixalot: i seem to like the kde interface, but i have to admit the gnome and xfce interfaces are easier to use. and this is the opinion of a n00b
<unixalot> Lol..
<merma> kde has a nice theme ...... but their UI layout is horrible
<semitones> unixalot: but I agree, kde doesn't look very pretty imo
<chelz> edomeda: are you using the compiz settings tool?
<unixalot> titan_ark: I just like the looks / simplicity of gnome in general
<edomeda> chelz, yes (not the simple one though)
<unixalot> semitones: and gnome-do, not that you cant run it in kde
<archboxman> edomeda: what are you talking about do in compiz that has changed???
<merma> and kde is fille with warning messages everywhere
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> go to the offtopic channel people
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edomeda> archboxman, not sure what you said
<ouyes> scunizi, i have never tried kde but iwill one day when i get a faster cpu, now my cpu is p7370 2.0GHz, it is slow to running mutil tasks in one time in ubuntu(gnome)
<r0b0tchicken> blakkheim, so why does free /m show only ~50mb of ram free, but the command you gave me show 624?
<archboxman> edomeda: what has changed in your compiz????
<blakkheim> r0b0tchicken: dunno
<titan_ark> unixalot:  :)
<titan_ark> xangua: i apologize
<unixalot> ouyes: turn off compiz?
<edomeda> archboxman, the ability to rotate the cube (viewports) by using the scroll wheel on mouse up/down on the empty desktop
<unixalot> *me only uses compiz for wobbly windowzzz
 * unixalot epic fail
<joe75> :P
<chelz> edomeda: it could be a change due to a newer version of compiz
<scunizi> ouyes: you like what you like and trying the one's that interest you is the only way to find what pleases you best.. it's all about what *you* like
<ouyes> unimatrix,  i do not know if i have turned on compiz, but i have set the visual effect to medium
<merma> im so excited to see how people in ubuntu will react to the gnome shell
<archboxman> edomeda: you didn't set up compiz cube right was do you have turned on??
<unixalot> ouyes: if you have a crappy processor turn it rite off
<unixalot> ouyes: like visual effects to none
<r0b0tchicken> for example, right now i only have conky and pigin opened, and free shows  1026484 total, 950100 used, 76384 free, 0 shared, 255052 buffers, and 382576 cached,   and swap shows 610428 total, 0 used, 610428 free.   im just wondering if there is something i can ~fix?
<timboy> is there a channel for intel macs running ubuntu?
<unixalot> timboy: teh hardware is the same?
<semitones> timboy: that would probably be here
<edomeda> archboxman, yes, and I can rotate with ctl-alt-mouse1 as before.  Also ctl-alt-left_arrow and right_arrow works.  Just the mouse rotate on desktop stopped working in 9.10
<timboy> can't get my brighness to adjust unixalot semitones
<unixalot> does anyone have any leet scripts they'd like to share with me
<Josh90> I think this may be weird but I still learning. I made another user on my account log in to it and tried using sudo nautilus of course it would let me. But it said that someone will be notified just wondering how do I get notified
<archboxman> edomeda: hold on
<scunizi> r0b0tchicken: linux manages memory differently.. just because it looks like it's eating your ram don't worry about it.
<chelz> timboy: what hardware?
<Ubee> Good evening everyone.
<xangua> timboy: are you using karmic¿
<semitones> timboy: using the function keys for brightness?
<timboy> using karmic macbook pro 5,5
<edomeda> archboxman, I'm sure it's a plugin setting, but I cannot find it for the life of me.
<unixalot> xangua: do your function keys work ??
<timboy> semitones, tried function keys and the brightness applet
<unixalot> timboy: do your function keys work??
<r0b0tchicken> scunizi, you have me pegged i was thinking "geez whats wrong here??", but i am trying to troubleshoot random hard-locks also.
<timboy> unixalot, yes
<semitones> unixalot: I just asked him that :)
<xangua> unixalot: mime yes, but i don't use a macbook
<Ubee> Does anyone know how I can download google repositories?
<nick125> What the heck. Any ideas why aptitude is trying to pull in a bunch of old kernels?
<semitones> hmm, does anybody else know if macbook pros have a problem with brightness on ubuntu?
<timboy> all function keys work even KB backlight dims fine
<maco> nick125: you could ask it
<maco> nick125: aptitude why <package name>
<unixalot> timboy: so the fn key for turning display brightness up fails?
<archboxman> edomeda: go into ccsm go to cub look at the tab for bindings and rotote cub...
<nick125> maco: I'm in the (n)curses UI
<scunizi> r0b0tchicken: that's an entirely different issue.. you might have to check your logs to figure that one out.. /var/logs for the list of different one.. which one to look at ? there I'd be lost
<timboy> unixalot, the gui meter changes VERY SLOWLY but brightness never increases or decreases
<archboxman> edomeda: ccsm > rotatoe cube > tab bindings > rotate cube
<r0b0tchicken> scunizi, thank you for the pointers, all help appreciated
<unixalot> timboy: and you tried your power management options?
<timboy> unixalot, no
<neex> can anyone help me discover why my linux machine is doing dozens of dns requests a second?
<maco> nick125: ok
<maco> nick125: umm....
<scunizi> r0b0tchicken: you running gnome?  what kind of video card?
<chelz> timboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Karmic#Keyboard
<unixalot> timboy: system >> prefrences >> power management
<r0b0tchicken> scunizi yes, geforce 6200 agp
<chelz> timboy: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-1/Karmic#Keyboard
<edomeda> archboxman, tried that one, it always rotates the cube (even if an app is in the foreground)  Before, it only would rotate when you used it on the desktop.  Just like window maker and many other WMs do.
<nick125> Ugh. This is going badly. If I try to remove that particular version of linux-image, it tries to remove the headers, which tries to remove libc and coreutils
<scunizi> r0b0tchicken: and did you activate the driver in System>admin>hardware drivers?
<r0b0tchicken> scunzi, yes
<maco> nick125: i dont think you can use "why" in the tui
<ouyes> unixalot, you chose gnome because you want its beauty, then for a better performance you disable something beautiful, then why not turn to xfce, it is another kind of beauty but a good performance, sometimes we just can not simply comprimise
<r0b0tchicken> and i have compiz set to "none"
<chelz> timboy: kind of outdated but might work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Jaunty#Keyboard
<scunizi> r0b0tchicken: the 173's or 185 driver
<Dr_Willis> i find xfce lacking in features i want/need
<timboy> chelz, been there nothing says anything about screen brightness adjustment not working...
<r0b0tchicken> 185 but i will double-check
<archboxman> edomeda: intiate shoud show ctrl+alt+button1 for mouse yes no ???
<timboy> unixalot, what do I do in power management gui?
<unixalot> ouyes: my comp runs fine with visual effects cranked full.. my laptop, im suggesting for you who has trouble multi tasking to turn visual effects off
<r0b0tchicken> yes scunizi 185
<unixalot> timboy: there is probably a settings for backlit
<chelz> timboy: the section i linked you to on all pages is " Keyboard functions (Brightness,volume,...) ". those steps need to be done to make brightness work.
<scunizi> r0b0tchicken: try switching to the other one and see what happens..
<timboy> chelz, fn keys work fine
<echosystm> anyone know how i can get 3 monitors in linux?
<edomeda> archboxman, yes, it is.  That is a different rotate as well.  That is for using the cube with ctl-alt-button1 and drag left/right.  This was a simple scroll wheel to empty desktop that caused the same effect as ctl-alt-left arrow or ctl-alt-right arrow
<unixalot> echosystm: plug them in and go to the display panel
<echosystm> its not that easy
<r0b0tchicken> ok. it was locking up for seemingly no reason, at random times, i just disabled compiz yesterday, didn't even know i had it on, only had the wobbly windows enabled, but it has not locked up since then, next time it locks i will downgrade the driver, i couldn't even play 3d chess without hard-lock
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  with a nvidia card that has 3 conections it is...
<timboy> unixalot, think it's video driver issue? should I try different video driver?
<scottbot> Edit your Xorg.conf
<unixalot> echosystm: my question to you is, do you really need 3 diplays?
<echosystm> what nvidia card has 3 connections?
<echosystm> yes
<unixalot> timboy: What is your gfx card integrated??
<catzz> Hello! Where to get emerald theme editor?
<r0b0tchicken> my 6200 has 3, two monitor outs and a component/svideo out
<catzz> what command?
<catzz> sudo -apt get..
<timboy> echosystm, ati cards have up to 4 outputs
<r0b0tchicken> also, if you have an onboard vid out that one would work as well
<Dr_Willis> Theres also usb vga out adaptors
<joe75> echosystm: every nv card :P
<echosystm> svideo isnt going to be very useful for a monitor
<catzz> Hello! Where to get emerald theme editor?
<timboy> unixalot, geforce 9600 i believe
<Dr_Willis> my NV card onluy does 2 monitors  OR 1 monitor + tv out.
<nyaa_> does brasero have a problem with burning iso's to regular cd's? it was fine doing a dvd image but the regular cd just hangs
<r0b0tchicken> echosystm works well for a 52' tv tho :)
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  its built into the emerald theme selection tool.
<r0b0tchicken> BIG X desktop :P
<catzz> ? :)
<joe75> z0mg, dont waste that tv on svid plz
<chelz> timboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354205
<catzz> well where is it?
<echosystm> low res and useles
<catzz> how to install it?
<unixalot> nyaa_: depends how big the iso is really??
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  where you select themes for emerald..  in the icons/menus somewhere.
<catzz> i have no!
<echosystm> anyway
<r0b0tchicken> joe75 hehe, i use component out actually, but didnt wanna get into all that lol
<chelz> nyaa_: it should work if the iso is good
<catzz> maybe some command in terminal?
<nyaa_> unixalot it's 600 megs or so, it just hangs at "preparing to write"
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  check package manager or icons again.
<chelz> !emerald | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  install/use Fusion-icon tool also. it makes things easier
<bazhang> catzz, emerald is no longer supported nor developed
<catzz> can i download it?
<Dr_Willis> the same tool you use to install emerald themes - is the tool you can use to make new themes
<unixalot> nyaa_: you said brasero rite?
<hookworm24> just downloaded an application, when i open it i get an error message saying there is no application installed for executable files. what program do i need to make this work?
<archboxman> edomeda: figured out how to put it back
<nyaa_> unixalot yup
<catzz> ok how to install Fusion?
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  learn to use teh package manager.. search for 'fusion-icon' install it
<drhe|skt> how do you change the universal time zone in ubuntu in command prompt?
<nyaa_> unixalot I don't know how else to do an image to install ubuntu on the other pc
<Dr_Willis> catzz:  then run it
<unixalot> nyaa_: it shouldnt have a problem burning iso's to a disc
<archboxman> edomeda: easy solution
<edomeda> archboxman, you did?  I've been searching for hours now. :)
<unixalot> nyaa_: make sure the burn speed is set low?
<archboxman> edomeda: I don't search I play :)
<unixalot> nyaa_: hopefully its a clean disc
<echosystm> xrandr only supports single gpu, ati dont have eyefinity for linux yet, and im pretty sure there arent any nivida cards with 2xDVI + 1xHDMI
<drhe|skt> oh never mind. im sure you are not supposed to change universal time zone time.
<DrManhattan> I wish I could run all 3 video sources at one on nvidia
<timboy> echosystm, what is eyefinity?
<DrManhattan> thats a real bummer
<archboxman> edomeda: first off you want to use the scroll well and ctl+alt correct to rotate the screen around left and right?? yes/no
<archboxman> well=whell
<archboxman> well=wheel
<echosystm> google it timboy
<echosystm> so, basically is it correct to say that if you want 3 monitors on linux, you have to use xinerama?
<edomeda> archboxman, I just want the old method of switch viewports, using the scroll wheel on any empty desktop space.  Rotate cube works but I don't want it to rotate the cube if I'm trying scroll a webpage in firefox for example.
<timboy> echosystm, have to wait another 3 minutes until flash is installed before my gay browser will start working again...
<chelz> drhe|skt: man date
<archboxman> edomeda: ok got u
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  or twinview if you want a wide desktoo
<rosco> i need help getting DSL on an old laptop.  i booted DSL form a bootfloppy and redirected to a usb flash drive ... it is asking for KNopppix.  but i have xp.  aaand, i'll have to put knoppix in c:/.  goal:  XP off machine and xubuntu running next week
<Bravewolf> I've put some new latex packages in ~/texmf. The problem is that the latex compiler doesn't see them. What have I to do? thanks
<echosystm> Dr_Willis, read my last comment - i cant find any nvidia cards that have 3 outputs
<chelz> timboy: interesting slur choice for a mac user
<unixalot> nyaa_: how long has it been doing this like, everytime, possibly is the iso?? have check the hash
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  check the hardware/catalogs.. several peole in here said they had them.
<timboy> not a mac user. per say.. I use linux on an apple laptop
<Josh901> I made another user on my account log in to it and tried using sudo nautilus of course it would let me. But it said that someone will be notified just wondering how do I get notified
<nyaa_> unixalot every time I try, even if the iso is somehow downloaded wrong, it should still try to burn it to the disk right?
<timboy> not my fault if no pc manufacturer has hardware this nice...
<unixalot> nyaa_: yeah it should burn anything that is formated as .iso
<echosystm> Dr_Willis: several people had no idea what they were talking about :P
<neex> can anyone help me discover why my linux machine is doing 50-100 dns requests a second?
<archboxman> edomeda: ccsm > rotate cube> bindings > rotate cube ... Now select Rotate left with window and click Disable select ctrl+alt+ press the scroll wheel set it and give it a try worked for me....
<courpse> Getting: 'Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal' errors when running some applications.
<courpse> Any idea on how to fix this?
<nyaa_> unixalot then it's some issue with my burner or brasero or something, heh.
<echosystm> timboy, using linux on a macbook is a bad idea
<timboy> lol ok echosystm
<scunizi> courpse: you must be on windows.. there.s no "registry" in linux perse
<proxy332619> hack bank site
<courpse> scunizi, I'm well aware on on ubuntu thanks...
<unixalot> nyaa_: yeah it could have problems with your burner,, kinda weird tho
<timboy> echosystm, sucks for me because I don't own mac os nor will I ever
<unixalot> does it recognize a disc when you put it in nyaa_
<echosystm> well, just for your information, running linux on a macbook can kill it
<joe75> lol
<unixalot> who buys a macbook?
<joe75> how so?
<nyaa_> unixalot yeah it recognizes that it's a blank disc
<chelz> neex: monitor netstat and see what's doing it
<chelz> scunizi: there is the gnome registry thing
<archboxman> edomeda: I personelly dont like that it gets my window stuck... not a good feature for me... :(
<proxy332619> can any one help me to hack bank site
<joe75> same as any other laptop, echosystm
<Flannel> proxy332619: No
<unixalot> nyaa_: I would recomend synaptic and installing k3b, its for kde but see if it burns at least
<echosystm> no its not joe75
<gtr> Hello . How do i give all users access to xchat ?
<courpse> chelz, So you think reinstalling gnome might be a go?
<joe75> sure it is
<echosystm> if you know anything about macs, you would know theyre not
<scunizi> chelz: sort of.. it's not a registry in the windows sense.
<zetheroo> unixalot: who buys a macbook? what kinda Q is that?
<echosystm> they dont even have smbus
<proxy332619> y?
<Dr_Willis> PNY Quadro NVS 450 512MB DDR3 4Head PCI-Express Video Card
<nyaa_> unixalot ok, thanks =)
<gtr> from shell
<chelz> courpse: no wait
<joe75> ok
<timboy> echosystm, linux can kill any system. Had a t61 that it killed wireless broadcom card on...
<echosystm> its not standard pc hardware, go ask in #apple
<chelz> courpse: sudo apt-get remove frei0r-plugins
<unixalot> zetheroo: who spends 2 grand for a laptop with shitty hardware
<joe75> im on osx right now
<edomeda> archboxman, not it.  That still rotates the cube even if I'm not on an empty desktop space.  So if you try that inside firefox, it'd rotate your cube.
<chelz> courpse: that might fix it
<Flannel> proxy332619: Because that's offtopic, stupid, *and* illegal.  Go away.
<sivam> Hi, I changed my layout from UK to US. now it is getting back to UK often
<joe75> i know macs
<zetheroo> unixalot: ouch ... go easy on the lingo
<unixalot> zetheroo: hardware that costs nowhere near 2 grand
<rosco> anyone:  i need help getting DSL on an old laptop.  i booted DSL form a bootfloppy and it is in some way running off a usb flash drive w/ DSL files ... it is asking for KNopppix and says without it i'm stuck with really small kernel.  ONe -i have xp.  aaand, i'll have to put knoppix in c:/.  i want M$  off machine
<philien> Hi I want to translate ubuntu's flayers but where can I download the PDF format ?
<echosystm> joe75 obviously you dont, or you would have known this
<courpse> chelz, Not installed apprently.
<sivam> i, I changed my layout from UK to US. now it is getting back to UK often
<m3phist0> have you tried using hackintosh
<chelz> rosco: if you want DSL then go to their IRC channel. this channel if for ubuntu
<proxy332619> where from,u?
<Dr_Willis> Rockj:  try the DSL forums/homepage/channel?
<unixalot> m3phist0: I have,
<archboxman> edomeda: I know had to go to the menu bar and press the key combanation to work
<echosystm> linux has no support for SMC joe75
<zetheroo> unixalot: agreed ... Apple over-charge ... but their hardware is not "sh*ty" ... and the OS is no where near as bad as Winowz
<edomeda> archboxman, example: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=63152
<philien> Hi I want to translate ubuntu's flayers but where can I download the PDF format ?
<zetheroo> unixalot: when was the last time you had a Macbook?
<unixalot> Lol.. zetheroo the hardware is by far not 'good'
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu flayers ?
<rosco> chelz: there is no channel for dsl.  knoppix guys are very inactive.  waiting & waiting for response
<yumte> i'm so frustated.....
<proxy332619> any one using backtrack
<chelz> courpse: sudo apt-get remove libvisual-0.4-plugins
<rosco> me tto
<Dr_Willis> DSl does have a homepage/forum last i checked ates ago
<zetheroo> unixalot: your generalising and that is of no use to anyone
<unixalot> zetheroo: I would never buy a macbook.. maybe when the new ones come out
<scunizi> rosco: try in #kde
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | proxy332619
<ubottu> proxy332619: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Phosis> I don't mean to intrude, but everytime I have had a Mac, it has run into enormous difficulties which were all but unfixable.
<vivekrp__> Hello People!
<zetheroo> unixalot: "new ones"?
<rosco> scunizi: thanks. will right now!
<echosystm> zetheroo, OSX actually has far worse security than windows, its just that no one uses it so no one bothers to write viruses for it
<rick_> i used to be able to play avi files flawlessly on my laptop but once i installed and uninstall openshot for some reason the audio is choppy now.  any ideas anyone?
<Flannel> philien: Which flyers?
<unixalot> zetheroo: why would you buy a mac when you can buy a laptop with a 260m in it for less
<ouyes> unixalot, why never, it is good but not well supported by ubuntu
<zetheroo> echosystm: where did you get that information from?
<chelz> rosco: you could try (x)ubuntu. or puppy linux.
<joe75> you are carzy, echosystm
<courpse> chelz, Aight, it removed, but my problem still stays.
<chelz> rick_: have you tried reinstalling openshot?
<echosystm> google the hack2pwn competitions zetheroo, osx is consistently the first to get hacked
<proxy332619> im using bt4 its amzg
<archboxman> edomeda: take of the crt+alt and just leave the mouse botton #2
<m3phist0> unixalot: how did it work, i want to install it on a separete partiton but i'm not sure it will dualboot with ubuntu
<zetheroo> unixalot: that is not really the point... you are generalising about their hardware being crap ...
<unixalot> ouyes: I'd rather buy a sweet acer notebook or a sager if you ask me, 10x better hardware and just as expensive
<echosystm> most mac users dont know these things though, because they are blind fanboys
<Josh901> I made another user on my account log in to it and tried using sudo nautilus of course it would let me. But it said that someone will be notified just wondering how do I get notified
 * iWolf is AFK, Sleeping, sorry for announcing in big help channels. I know the rule, no annoying PMs please. —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<chelz> courpse: do you have songbird?
<courpse> newp
<Flannel> echosystm, zetheroo: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<unixalot> zetheroo: Go look at the specs of a macbook pro and tell me its actually worth 2g
<Dr_Willis> Josh901:  the root user gets email,.
<unixalot> zetheroo: its not..
<Dr_Willis> Josh901:  just a feature taht may or may not actually be enabled
<zetheroo> echosystm: the MacOS was based off of FreeBSD so it cannot be terrible security
<gtr> from the shell how may i give all users access to xchat ?
<zetheroo> Flannel: sure
<rick_> chelz i don't want openshot, it's actually a video editor and it never ran correctly anyways.  somehow it messed up my ability to playback avi files audio in vlc
<proxy332619> any idea about dth hacking
<Dr_Willis> gtr:  they should allready be able to run  the xchat program if its installed by default
<proxy332619> ?
<zetheroo> unixalot: join me in off-topic
<edomeda> archboxman, ah, I just found it.  It's under Viewport Switcher > Desktop-based Viewport Switch (Move Next / Move Prev)
<Flannel> proxy332619: No.  Stop now.
<ouyes> unixalot, acer's lap is hot,but have a good support for running ubuntu
<rkruse> .
<Josh901> Dr_Willis: Is there a way i can enable it.
<Josh901> ?
<edomeda> archboxman, I didn't notice the dang ">" arrow next to the tabs in ccsm
<echosystm> zetheroo, if you want to continue this discussion, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scunizi> Flannel: howdy :) hope things are good.
<Ace> High all
<zetheroo> proxy332619: huh? whats that?
<Flannel> scunizi: Howdy Howdy
<Dr_Willis> Josh901:  no idea.  check the sudo docs/guides perhaps.
<proxy332619> tell me any thing intresting
<unixalot> ouyes: I dont understand
<Dr_Willis> Josh901:  or try 'sudo mail' and see if root has any mail
<Josh901> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<zetheroo> echosystm: please stay up to date on the conversation before repeating what others have said
<chelz> courpse: "use the Synaptic Package Manager to remove frei0r-plugins and reinstall libcv1, libhighgui1 and libcvaux1."
<unixalot> ouyes: come offtopic
<ouyes> unixalot, i mean the energy exhaust
<Ace> IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME... IS AUTO REMOVE THE WAY TO GO TO CLEAN OUT TRASH IN UBUNTU
<proxy332619> dth direct to  home
<gtr> dr willis , i learned how to only  give the admin account access , but i would like to reverse it and give them both  access.
<Dr_Willis> Ace:  that will remove some not needed files.. depends on what your 'trash' is.
<Flannel> Ace: No, autoremove isn't how to clean the trash.
<unixalot> ouyes: ??
<Flannel> !trash | Ace
<ubottu> Ace: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<chelz> Josh901: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/this-incident-will-be-reported-683421/?s=1ba2fecb7e0d8da6c0ff0f3e76bd0eda
<unixalot> If you get a mobile gfx card like a 260m your comp wont get that hot
<Dr_Willis> gtr:  No idea what you did.. or why you would bother.
<archboxman> edomeda: still dont work when you get over a maximezed window useless function if you ask me :(
<proxy332619> any girls?
<philien> Dr-Willis: It's not flyers but brochures
<Josh901> chelz:  cheers will have a look.
<edomeda> archboxman, nah, you can use it in combo with the other rotate cube.
<ouyes> unixalot, we are offtopic, heat yield mate......
<Dr_Willis> gtr:  You could remove/purge/reinstall xchat i guess as a quick way to get it back to the defaults
<edomeda> archboxman, anyway, got it working.  =)  I use it a lot
<mystica555> hello, i just moved my hard drive from one laptop to another.. the first had nvidia, this other has intel gma 4500. ubuntu boots up, ive got the intel drivers loading, but I can't get glx.. is there some way to switch between the 2 without uninstalling and reinstalling every time I need to do this?
<unixalot> ouyes: join in offtopic
<philien> Dr_Willis: It's not flyers but brochures
<mystica555> *uninstalling and reinstalling the video drivers that is
<zetheroo> unixalot: where are you?
<root_> fuck
<Ace> thank you for all your input... Well i use to have old repositories that now got rid of... what is the command for autoremove
<archboxman> edomeda: they also just use buttons 4, buttons 5 and buttons 2 cause that effect
<chelz> mystica555: that's a very uncommon usecase
<gtr> dr willis : its just a learning process for me .
<chelz> !hi | root_
<ubottu> root_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<courpse> chelz, No difference.
<Guest1436> u flannel bitch
<Flannel> philien: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#Leaflets might be what you're looking for
<Ace> .
<Flannel> Guest1436: Please stay on topic and watch your language, thanks.
<mystica555> chelz, is there some sort of quick way or is it literally apt-get uninstall the nvidia ones, and install the mesa ones?  gentoo (my primary linux on my desktop) has eselect opengl...
<archboxman> edomeda: I going to turn off that feature sorry like tab windows better
<Guest1436> who r u to say that?
<chelz> mystica555: you could try that on ubuntu
<philien> Flannel: Thanks it's this
<Guest1436> bitch
<chelz> !offtopic Guest1436
<mystica555> try what particularly?
<chelz> mystica555: the thing you do on gentoo
<mystica555> eselect is a gentoo script that changes a number of different systems
<unixalot> sup
<mystica555> ubuntu doesn't have it :\
<chelz> courpse: i've seen that same issue earlier today but the person never responded after i told them about the libvisual-0.4-plugins thing
 * unixalot will brb
<courpse> :/
<bazhang> mystica555, use the package manager synaptic or apt-get / aptitude
<obiwan_> guys i'm trying to do something like this to remove the first two words of a list of files with those words in their name. mv $(ls -1) $(ls -1 | sed 's/\(The\ Words\)\(.*\)/\2/') but it doesn't work. I want to do my own script exactly with thiose kind of commands, could anybody help me out? thanks :)
<mystica555> bazhang, but is it literally uninstall the packages and install the others?
<mystica555> or can they both exist at the same point, but somehow the symlinks be managed by a utility?
<bazhang> mystica555, certainly is
<mystica555> (to the opengl module)
<maco> obiwan_: have you heard about the "rename" command?
<chelz> courpse: try purging gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<unixalot> obiwan_: i got a easy solution for you
<mystica555> i was under the impression that ubuntu was "automagic" to the point where it would notice that the video drivers changed, and then have the opengl modules change too..
<obiwan_> yeah maco, but i said i want to use my own script
<courpse> chelz, Cant find package.
<maco> obiwan_: you could make it a very short script ;)
<mystica555> or at least, install the new intel driver, and it would realize that the mesa-glx needed to be switched to vs the nvidia-glx
<unixalot> obiwan_: synaptic, look up a program called bulk rename, uses search and replace, its a gui
<obiwan_> so using a program/command is not in my plans :P
<bazhang> mystica555, some human interaction is needed via the package manager
<archboxman> courpse: apt-cache search file name
<chelz> courpse: search for "gstreamer bad" in synaptic
<obiwan_> but unixalot i want to use the commands i'm currently using
<obiwan_> just add some changes to make it work, and possibly another commands like xargs and stuff
<unixalot> obiwan_: up to you mang, bulk rename is amazing.. works wonders
<obiwan_> actually i got a renaming program installed right now, mass renamer
<courpse> No *-bad package.
<obiwan_> but i just want to do a simple script by myself :)
<chelz> Josh90: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo#Design
<mystica555> bazhang, seems to be a limitation in my opinion
<chelz> obiwan_: #bash
<archboxman> courpse: search partial name not the full name
<edomeda> sounds like obiwan_ is doing a homework assignment
<obiwan_> haha thankz chelz i dunno why but i always end up there xDDD ok seeya later thanks u and thanks unixalot and thanks maco
<archboxman> courpse: what program uses this packages wasn't reading along
<courpse> i searched 'gstreamer bad', and there was n *-bad packages selected/installed.
<courpse> Um, sorry?
<archboxman> courpse: hold on
<chelz> courpse: ah alright
<nat2610_> what package should I install to have the man pages for development ... (like man malloc)
<fornix> anyone uses ipod nano 5g with gtkpod? nothing shows on my ipod after adding files!
<chelz> courpse: you sure frei0r-plugins is gone?
<courpse> Yep, its no longer installed.
<Ace> GOT A NEW ROOM CALLED #Bobbysworld JOIN ME FOR FUN CONVERSATION IF YOU LIKE TAKE CARE ALL
<courpse> Was never installed according to apt.
<scunizi> bye bye Ace
<chelz> courpse: run a program that crashes in the terminal and pastebin the output plz
<chelz> !pastebin | courpse
<ubottu> courpse: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Baloo1> hello
<thechris> Does anyone know how to get fdisk /mbr to work from linux?
<chelz> !hi | Baloo1
<ubottu> Baloo1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> thechris: linux does things differently. try "fdisk -l"
<tucemiux> thechris, fdisk is only for windows partitions, what is the real question/problem
<courpse> chelz,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/370010/
<archboxman> courpse: this is all the packages I find on gstreamer... http://pastebin.com/m3e37186a
<thechris> tucemiux: windows itself won't boot.
<tucemiux> thechris, that one didnt sound all correctly LoL
<Baloo1> does anyone have ps3 ubuntu experience
<archboxman> courpse: your not root
<tucemiux> thechris, ok so what is the problem
<courpse> I know im not root...
<thechris> tucemiux: the solution listed for windows is to run fdisk /mbr to fix this issue
<courpse> Why would i run a audio program as root?
<tucemiux> thechris, ok and?
<thechris> tucemiux: windows does not boot, but hangs before the splash screen
<chelz> courpse: sudo rm /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstfrei0r.so
<chelz> thechris: what happened before windows started not being able to boot?
<courpse> chelz, No such file or directory.
<tucemiux> thechris, what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<archboxman> courpse: editing your file system a user can't do that...
<thechris> tucemiux: chelz i installed linux
<fornix> thechris, i think u want to fix the boot sector. if you run fdisk /mbr from recovery console, grub would be overwritten @ mbr.
<archboxman> courpse: su or sudo
<courpse> archboxman, To do what? run audio app?
<chelz> thechris: so you select windows from grub, then what happens?
<Baloo1> im having a problem with my windows
<archboxman> reinstall the audio app
<tucemiux> thechris, so basically you have a dual boot set up then?
<booksbuggy> can someone give me a list of what files are suppose to be in etc/modprobe.d?
<chelz> courpse: eh, well try installing frei0r-plugins then removing it completely / purging it
<thechris> fornix: its easier to get grub to work than windows's bootloader
<thechris> tucemiux: well, almost a dual boot.  linux or hang at the moment...
<archboxman> courpse: what file are you trying to use???
<chelz> booksbuggy: you can boot a livecd and get a list that way
<ian_> hello all.  so...i've searched quite a bit but can find no solution for why flash (games in particular) runs so slowly on ubuntu.
<fornix> thechris, how did u mess up windows partition boot sector? or are u sure ur windows partition boot sector is corrupted?
<booksbuggy> okey dokey then nevermind :CP
<Baloo1> they are to big and wont scale down to a manageable size
<thechris> chelz: the screen displays a blinking _.  it does not boot
<chelz> archboxman: he's getting a "Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" error. which i've tracked to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bug/459940
<archboxman> purge and reinstall
<booksbuggy> i think my accidental upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 caused the files in modprobe.d to be distributed to different places :CP
<thechris> fornix: this is from googling "windows won't boot" or something similar
<tucemiux> thechris, can you just describe what your installations please, not suppositions here
<chelz> ian_: flash has issues sometimes
<ekim> Is it possible to use a zune with Ubuntu?  If so, what app do I use?
<booksbuggy> now sound doesn't work
<chelz> booksbuggy: make sure you have the latest updates installed. ubuntu should be able to fix itself
<fornix> thechris, u probably only need to make some changes in grub config
<tucemiux> ekim, a zune is like an ipod?
<Josh901> adding a user to the /ect/sudoers
<booksbuggy> chelz, i tried updating everything
<Killa1> Quick question: Will moving my Windows partition (Moving within the same disk - Just so I can combine empty space) cause it to be unbootable or otherwise damaged?
<ekim> to sync/add/remove songs.
<knoppix> hi
<thechris> tucemiux: i have a working 9.10 ubuntu install.  there is a freebsd partition that isn't used or listed.  winxp is listed, but will not boot
<ian_> chelz, seems to be the case.  flash works fine on my windows partition (dual boot).  but gets very laggy on ubuntu.  turning off hardware accel helps a little but only for a moment
<chelz> ekim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492816
<ekim> tucemiux, yes, but it is a Microsoft thing.
<booksbuggy> chelz, except autoremoving the files they are telling me to delete
<nyaa_> omg omg I figured it out
<Josh901> v
<tucemiux> ekim, try amarok
<thechris> fornix: i've already tried the update-grub/2
<nyaa_> it had the old dvd that I burned before that also mounted, I had to unmount that so it could burn the cd
<archboxman> thechris: you still working with that grub2 editor???
 * fornix never understood grub2, and still uses old grub :P
<chelz> thechris: you're sure the windows is listed properly in grub.cfg?
<thechris> archboxman: well, i tried to find a winxp mbr, and that didn't work.  the ubuntu cd takes a very long time to boot...
<tucemiux> thechris, ok here goes the same question again, this time from me, apparently grub boots up fine, then you select windows, what happens after you select windows?
<ekim> chelz, thanks for the link.
<booksbuggy> thechris, sometimes the thing might be just one character difference
<ekim> tucemiux, I will check amarok out...thanks,
<thechris> tucemiux: essentially nothing.  the screen goes black except for the "_"
<Baloo1> do ne 1 know wat im talking about
<nat2610_> what package should I install to have the man pages for development ... (like man malloc)
<Josh901> adding a user to the /ect/sudoers
<tucemiux> thechris, did you configuration work at some point?
<Flannel> Josh901: Easier to just add them to the 'admin' group
<thechris> chelz: grub.cfg is autogenerated but update-grub/2
<Baloo1> or not......
<thechris> tucemiux: previously, win32 worked.  eventually I installed other OS's.
<archboxman> thechris: curious to now if that bsd is conflicting with grub2... seems weird it wont recongize the partition
<thechris> archboxman: well, I'm just not sure if grub2 knows what to do with it.
<tucemiux> thechris, if you need help please stop withhold information, my question is if your configuration worked at some point, meaning if what you have right now used to work at some point
<thechris> tucemiux: windows worked at some point
<tucemiux> thechris, better yet---describe what you used to have when your configuration worked
<thechris> tucemiux: after installing ubuntu, it didn't boot
<Josh901> Flannel:  In the permisson's
<thechris> tucemiux: i think it worked with gentoo.  gentoo no longer exists though
<chelz> thechris: verify the grub.cfg yourself, or you could pastebin it
<Flannel> Josh901: Users and groups, yeah.  Or you can just do this: `sudo adduser username admin` (where username is the user you want to give sudo access to)
<ekim> chelz, that link didnt say if anyone got it working, only others have the same issue.
<tucemiux> thechris,  did it work with bsd?
<thechris> chelz: it seems pretty basic.  it does the root - map - chainload.
<Josh901> Flannel:   Thanks heaps.
<Killa1> Anyone here familiar with Gparted or similar? More in relation to working with (working) Windows partitions?
<thechris> tucemiux: nothing works with bsd
<tucemiux> troll alert
<chelz> ekim: people seem to be using virtualbox to work with zunes
<archboxman> thechris: read this on grub2 and bsd http://forums.pcbsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14668&start=0
<thechris> tucemiux: i essentially used BSD for all of 5 minutes because it didn't have networking support
<chelz> !ask | Killa1
<ubottu> Killa1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tucemiux> ekim, amarok didnt work?  try rhythmbox
<thechris> archboxman: i guess thanks.  but until freebsd supports my NIC, i really don't ever use it.
<Killa1> Alright - I'm curious as to if trying to move my working Windows partition will damage it in some way (Moving within the same disk)
<Phosis> Does anyone know of any good HTTP video streams for music videos that I can use with Mplayer, or is most of this web based now?
<chelz> thechris: pastebin "fdisk -l" output and your grub.cfg
<tucemiux> Killa1, dont move your windows partition
<helpme> im running an nvidia geforce 210, and 2 seperate LCDs are flashing black for several seconds on occasion in both the VGA and DVI port, while my CRT does not flash at all in either port, can someone help me get rid of the flashing on the LCDs???
<dax2112rush> Hi, I need to fsck a raid (root)partition. May I just boot with a live cd and fsck one of the 2 partitions, or will that mess everything up?
<courpse> chelz, No change.
<Killa1> Alright, thanks.
<tucemiux> Killa1, what are you trying to do??
<MHz128> hiya
<chelz> courpse: do you have that issue with other programs besides rhythmbox?
<MHz128> what is the gui app for mounting iso's with kde? or gnome...
<Phosis> Does anyone use HTTP video streams through Mplayer, or is it all web based now?
<tucemiux> !hello| MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> helpme: do you have drivers installed?
<courpse> yeah. movie player too.
<archboxman> thechris: there go ran into the same problem, it took some fiddling with the new grub configuration files (in /etc/grub.d/ now instead of menu.lst). I have PCBSD installed in a second drive in my system. Following the pointers in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2, I created the file 50_pcbsd in the directory /etc/grub.d/ and ran update-grub. The contents of the file are:
<chelz> courpse: does the output of it on the terminal say anything more?
<courpse> chelz, Newp :/
<helpme> chelz: yes i do. ive treid many different drivers, actually.
<thechris> chelz: http://pastie.org/812145
<courpse> ohh, vlc says 'Bus error'.
<chelz> helpme: sounds like a driver issue. try the nvidia linux forums: http://www.google.com/search?q=nvidia+linux+forums
<Phosis> Is video streaming all browser based, or can you still get HTTP streams through Mplayer?
<thechris> archboxman: This seems to be in relation to the FBSD not being listed.  I most likely will never use that FBSD install ever again.  Right now, i'm trying to get windows to boot
<helpme> chelz: even though the CRT works in both ports perfectly?
<sddser> Hi since i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 my sansa disk not recognize  i removed rhythmbox lsusb output: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0781:7432 SanDisk Corp. Sansa Clip (mtp)  - (not recognize in /media)
<sahal> i figured out the problem
<Killa1> Tucemiux: I'm trying to combine free space that was made when I partitioned my disks incorrectly
<sahal> scim is making gnome start slow
<chelz> helpme: you could try searching the ubuntu wiki for nvidia troubleshooting info
<helpme> chelz: ive actually been searching everywhere and asking in multiple irc chats since january 30th, but i can find no help :(
<tucemiux> Killa1, yes, you can combine space, just back up your data just in case however remember that space needs to be next to each other in order
<tucemiux> in order for you to combine it
<sddser> ok problem solved moved to MSC mode, thanks
<chelz> helpme: could try posting on the nvidia forums
<helpme> chelz: ok
<stevenfgsdfg> What is best? Iptables, ufw or firestarter?
<Killa1> tucemiux: Yea, that's the problem: the space isn't continuous - There's a 60gig Windows partition in there I was hoping to move to the right or left, but last time I attempted to do something to a Windows partition
<michaeldouglas30> Iptables
<chelz> courpse: try installing songbird and seeing if it works. if it doesn't work, try pastebinning the output
<Killa1> It went 'spode on me :[
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: ufw and firestarter are just frontends to iptables
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: firestarter is unmaintained, though
<chelz> stevenfgsdfg: if all you need is IPv4, firestarter worked pretty well
<stevenfgsdfg> I have ipv6 blacklisted
<michaeldouglas30> ipcop running on a second box
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: ufw is a command line wrapper for iptables. gufw is a gui one being recommended to replace firestarter due to aforementioned unmaintained status
<Josh901> Is there a program where i can back up my whole os.
<courpse> chelz, is song bird in the repos?
<titan_ark> anything i can do to make my fonts look better and smoother in openoffice and okular?
<chelz> MHz128: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<stevenfgsdfg> It irritates me that I will sudo ufw default deny, sudo ufw enable, and then when I run firestarter and type sudo ufw status it will say inactive.
<MHz128> chelz, wicked! thank you
<tucemiux> Josh901, you want to create an image of your hard drive, similar to window's ghost application, for ubuntu you can use partimage
<chelz> titan_ark: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts
<tucemiux> Killa1, you know how to use paste bin?
<stevenfgsdfg> Why does firestarter turn off my iptables?  ufw says inactive after I start it
<thechris> so, this comes back to my original question -- is there a way to do a dos-style fdisk /mbr in linux?
<Killa1> tucemiux: I used it a while ago, but it's been ages
<titan_ark> chelz: okay i am there. what should i change/
<Josh901> tucemiux: Thanks
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: firestarter probably resets it to its default blacklist mode
<tucemiux> !paste > Killa1
<ubottu> Killa1, please see my private message
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: you shouldnt mix firestarter and ufw though
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: theyll be saving conflicting configs to different files and you wont know which will go into effect
<tucemiux> Killa1, use paste bin to output the result of this command: "sudo fdisk -l"
<maco> stevenfgsdfg: if you want a gui and command line way, ufw and gufw should work fine together
<chelz> titan_ark: http://www.killertechtips.com/2008/04/10/how-to-turn-on-cleartype-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Killa1> tucemiux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370018/
<titan_ark> chelz: cool thx a bunch. shall do that
<chelz> thechris: fdisk mbr installs the NT bootloader, we use grub so
<stevenfgsdfg> Do I have to do anything special to get it to save the configuration like iptables update or iptables restore or anything like that?
<thechris> chelz: either grub doesn't work, or grub does work and the NT bootloader doesn't work.
<ekim> I have rhythmbox opened but cant get zune music to load in the program.  what am I missing?
<thechris> chelz: grub isn't hard to install from linux
<chelz> thechris: you could try uninstalling grub 2 and installing the older grub
<chelz> thechris: you could boot a windows install disc and do a 'repair install', then reinstall grub2
<chelz> thechris: i'm pretty sure grub is wrong is that it has hd(0,1) while windows is on hd(0,0)
<thechris> chelz: grub2 changed partitions to 1 indexed.
<tucemiux> Killa1, you have windows 98?
<thechris> chelz: I just don't want to have to search my house for my winxp cd.
<courpse> chelz, Sorry, back.
<Killa1> tucemiux: I have an old install disk around here somewhere, but it's not on the machine. It's a pre-SP1 disk install of Windows
<courpse> Installing songbird now.
<Killa1> XP that's on the machine now
<chelz> stevenfgsdfg: i've been using vuurmuur
<stevenfgsdfg> What is that?
<stevenfgsdfg> !vuurmurr
<chelz> stevenfgsdfg: it's easy. also i hear apf-firewall is good
<chelz> stevenfgsdfg: learning iptables itself is a good thing though
<chelz> thechris: well could try older grub then
<stevenfgsdfg> Yeah, my friend just told me a real man uses iptables
<stevenfgsdfg> grrr
<stevenfgsdfg> I'm just going to go with ufw as a kind of bandaid I think until I learn iptables
<courpse> Im getting this alot too, http://pastebin.com/m5abaceab when trying to apt-get install something.
<tucemiux> Killa1, so you have an extended partition at the beginning of your hard drive that is not being used???
<amigojapan> in this:sudo useradd hhhhhh -m --skel /var/www/basicframework/nonphpstuff/vncuserskel     howcome it doesnt change the ownership of the new directories made from the new skeleton to the new user hhhhhh?
<chelz> courpse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bug/459940
<Killa1> tucemiux: Not that I know of. I have an extended partition that has an old Ubuntu partition I screwed up, then the Windows, then a 10gig (personal) share), then ~20gigs of free space I want to combine with my old Ubuntu parition.
<archboxman> thechris: why did you use a custom example for the bootloader????
<ACE> .
<thechris> archboxman: i didn't.  thats what grub2 chooses
<ekim> Rythmbox doesnt seem to like zune's wma music files.  How can i get them to play?
<tucemiux> Killa1, install gparted so you can see what you have graphically, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<rosco> i need general guidance.  eventually, i will have xubuntu installed.  issues in doing that though.  do i want to initally dual boot, make sure linux is up and running.  then delete XP partition.  do i partition drive before installing linux?
<chelz> courpse: settings > repositories > authentication > restore desault keys
<Killa1> tucemiux: I already have it installed, would you like a screenshot? I even have it already up.
<chelz> courpse: then sudo apt-get clean
<tucemiux> Killa1, yes please
<archboxman> thechris: found a article similar to your idea.... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+question/92586
<chelz> !wma | ekim
<ubottu> ekim: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<archboxman> thechris: this is a spot match for the way your grub.cfg file appears instead of just the makeactive??? why is this???
<Killa1> tucemiux: http://imagebin.org/83599
<thechris> archboxman: i've found ms-sys which used to be a ubuntu package.  seems it has some bugs
<chelz> Killa1: are you using wubi?
<archboxman> thechris: why is it every article I have read calls for makeactive and this setup and yours call for remove all of 30 os probe and goes into deleting files... also by deleting the os probe it now can't detect the drive...
<Killa1> Chelz: No, I'm on a livecd atm.
<Killa1> Chelz: 9.10, to be exact
<chelz> Killa1: oh. just use gparted to move stuff around then
<courpse> chelz, Ta.
<chelz> courpse: ?
<thechris> archboxman: i haven't seen the "makeactive" listed.
<Killa1> Chelz: That won't screw up the Windows partition?
<courpse> Thanks for the repo fix,.
<chelz> Killa1: i know it won't if you're using grub, not sure about default windows. might need to do a fixmbr thing
<courpse> I get syntax error when compiling the songbird from the offical site, i get cant fetch file from rep from getdeb insall.
<chelz> courpse: make sure you install the latest updates and fix any issues apt is reporting
<Killa1> Chelz: Ah, yes, I'm using grub. Thanks a lot for your help.
<Pheonix> ugh
<Killa1> tucemiux: Thanks for your help too.
<chelz> courpse: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird - what happens when you try form here?
<archboxman> thechris: going on further I read in a linux mint article by editing you grub2 file which is not recommended for because you have a OS probe tool attached to grub2 which does a autosearch...
<stevenfgsdfg> How do I run vuurmuur from command line? lol
<tucemiux> Killa1, do you have a windows CD?  your installation is a cluster mess up, I would just reinstall, since you have more thane enough space, just create a backup of your windows partition if you dont have the windows CD
<thechris> archboxman: i haven't edited my grub.cfg
<thechris> archboxman: any other sequences i've tried were on the grub cli
<chelz> stevenfgsdfg: http://www.vuurmuur.org/trac/wiki/Manual#Gettingstarted rftm
<courpse> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m4e3072dc
<archboxman> are you sure this os probe is install???? there is no reason for drivemap unless you  have deleted os probe....
<chelz> courpse: settings > repositories > authentication > restore default keys
<courpse> I did that.
<courpse> and sudo apt-get clean
<chelz> courpse: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75813.html
<thechris> archboxman: os-prober is already the newest version.
<archboxman> thechris: futher more that edited grub2 comes from a 40_custom install????
<thechris> archboxman: there are no uncommented lines in that section.
<archboxman> thechris: this is odd??? remove the line for drive map and makeactive
<thechris> archboxman: right now i'm going to try to get windows to boot from its own bootloader.  I have a feeling it will fix itself and then I can put grub back on.
<courpse> where are the repos stores?
<courpse> stoded*
<archboxman> thechris: This might have to do with that bsd version on the system
<amigojapan> sorry to ask again, but noone answered, in this:sudo useradd hhhhhh -m --skel /var/www/basicframework/nonphpstuff/vncuserskel     howcome it doesnt change the ownership of the new directories made from the new skeleton to the new user hhhhhh, howcome the ownership is still root?
<chelz> courpse: /etc/apt/sources.list
<zmanning> there wouldnt happen to be a fix for the issue where flash doesnt respond to clicks?
<archboxman> thechris: I would suggest over written that data if not in use...
<thechris> archboxman: possibly.  i don't know what BSD does for dual-booting, but it might have affected things
<ZykoticK9> zmanning, 64bit?
<zmanning> ZykoticK9, bah. yes.
<thechris> archboxman: right now i'm making an off-drive backup of the mbr.
<ZykoticK9> zmanning, fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/370027/
<chelz> thechris: if your cpu supports it you could just access windows through virt-manager and never boot to it
<archboxman> thechris: goodluck seems that bsd is calling os-probe to drivemap a system weird ... need to find out the status of grub2 it said in most articles I read that grub2 was expermental
<chelz> thechris: optionally, the latest vmware supports up to dx9 for any effects
<thechris> archboxman: well, ubuntu is pretty big on needless breaking things.
<archboxman> thechris: GRUB 2 is the next generation of GNU GRUB. GRUB 2 is a complete rewrite and is at a developmental phase
<res> hey how do i install antivirus for firefoxs
<some_dude> can someone help me understand how tinyproxy catches my outgoing web requests ?
<thechris> archboxman: no argument here -- I'm not the one who made it the default for 9.10
<archboxman> thechris: why did your ubuntu pick grub2
<thechris> archboxman: its the default for new installs of 9.10, while updates do not switch at this time.
<tucemiux> archboxman, thechris is trolling
<archboxman> thechris: would go to 9.04 and upgrade to 9.10.... ubuntu is introducing a lot of new packages to include upstart and udev
<chelz> thechris: switching to older grub is trivial. seriously. chill brah.
<res> i want to secure firefoxs with a nod32 or norton, how do i do this or maybe linux anti virus
<chelz> res: clam-av is the antivirus for linux
<Yggdrasil> how can i make the password not required when my system sleeps ?
<tucemiux> res, did you just say "norton"?!? for linux?
<res> chelz: ok but how do i tell aptitude to scan packages for antivirus for example
<chelz> Yggdrasil: that's a screensaver thing
<zmanning> ZykoticK9, you sir, are a gentleman, and a scholar.  thanks for the snippet!
<Yggdrasil> mhmm thanks.
<thechris> tucemiux: no, its just something that always annoys me with ubuntu.  every new version has to change as many things as possible.  it makes any old documentation unreliable.
<zmanning> ZykoticK9, looks like its working fine now
<res> chelz: with clamav or norton in whine
<tVfReAkS> hi, i'm on vista and would like to make my usb bootable or enable boot flags. is there an app for windows to do this?
<ZykoticK9> zmanning, glad to help :)
<chelz> res: custom script for clam-av of somekind
<archboxman> tucemiux: I'm not bashing ubunut I understand its point, but I don't understand why they couldn't wait other release??? I love ubuntu ,but this makes it hard on all users :(
<Yggdrasil> also if i set sleep on screen close and works but i cant get it to just sleep when on battery after 15 minutes idle
<chelz> tVfReAkS: unetbootin
<Yggdrasil> anyway thanks
<tucemiux> res, the antivirus is for windows files, not linux packages
<chelz> archboxman: it works for most users. we're still not sure the problem here is grub2
<tVfReAkS> i tried it. i think i need to make the usb stick bootable or enable boot flags. i used gparted before. but have no way of doing this
<tVfReAkS> thanks chelz
<tucemiux> archboxman, i meant to say that thechris is trolling, not you
<res> tucemiux: i run whine and i rather not run risks
<tVfReAkS> i need to enable the boot flags or put a checkmark in it
<res> tucemiux: so i want to check every file even if it claims to be linux.exe
<theshadow> Today when I booted my laptop my wireless wasn't enabled I can't figure out why, the Broadcom STA driver is enabled and active, it detects the card but I can't figure out why I can't enable my wireless. Please, can anyone help?
<archboxman> chelz: I agree ,but why no option at boot time to ask for grub or grub2 or to state upstart  or hal or udev
<tucemiux> res, if you dont want to run risks then dont use wine and dont use windows, only ubuntu
<res> tucemiux: i cant make norton do this in ubuntu 9.10, it doesnt do it when aptitude installs
<res> tucemiux: i cant because of my job, i must use windows programs
<roboboy> okay how can I permanently kill the X server so it doesn't restart so I can run Xorg -configure?
<chelz> res: there's a linux version of avg. it's proprietary though
<archboxman> roboboy: what I could edit it in terminal??? lol
<chelz> roboboy: ctrl+alt+f1 a few times then login and do "sudo killall xorg"
<roboboy> its not there :p
<roboboy> kk thanks
<tucemiux> res, youre not getting the point here, the antivirus is for windows, anything that runs on windows and that is meant for windows
<ZykoticK9> roboboy, from a console (ctrl-alt-F1) "sudo services gdm stop"
<chelz> that sounds better
<res> tucemiux: which is why i run in on whine
<cvd> ubuntu dont delete old kernels? now i have 3 different kernels updates, how can i remove the old kernel?
<ZykoticK9> roboboy, sorry it's "service" not "services"
<chelz> !wine | res
<ubottu> res: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<res> whats wrong with running norton on whine
<tucemiux> res, this means that you dont have to worry on linux,  it's very difficult for linux to get infected by a virus meant for linux, it will be almost impossible for linux to be affected by a virus meant for windows
<cvd> ?
<archboxman> chelz: lol wine???
<chelz> cvd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152270
<tucemiux> cvd, use janitor if youre using karmic
<roboboy> ZykoticK9, ahh yes thats gonna work, thanks
<mudge> #tveps.net
<k0d3g3ar> can anyone recommend a good scheduled disk image backup system for Ubuntu?
<stevenfgsdfg> Wine is an EVIL program.  Back away slowly...
<res> tucemiux: im sorry but i dont trust what youre saying is right, linux is just as insecure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239826
<cvd> tucemiux,  thanks
<k0d3g3ar> stevenfgsdfg:  yep, I'd have to agree.  I've had the week from hell with WINE issues
<chelz> tucemiux: good tip
<chelz> cvd: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ubuntu-9-04-cleanup-with-computer-janitor/
<res> tucemiux: thanks for your help though
<cvd> runnig 9.10
<archboxman> res: that is why people use virtualbox it is a sandbox means you can't get the virus out onto your regular hard drive a way test a website for viruses...
<stevenfgsdfg> Can't hack a computer through Vbox??
<k0d3g3ar> res:  Linux is far less a target.  I have about 40 servers I manage.  Never been infected on Linux.  But I have 2 Windows servers, and they are being attacked about 10 times a week
<ventz> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade on ubuntu server, will it upgrade me from 8.04 to 8.10? (i don't want that, but there are packages which have been kept back)
<chelz> cvd: computer-janitor
<chelz> cvd: sudo apt-get install computer-janitor
<archboxman> stevenfgsdfg: that is just like honeypost stops stupid hackers and records there actions :)
<chelz> ventz: what do you want to upgrade to?
<bazhang> ventz, no the dist-upgrade won't switch version
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<tucemiux> res, no system is 100%, you want a system to be perfect, that is not realistic, anything that connects to the internet is vulnerable
<rosco> bazhang: yo
<cvd> chelz,  nice
<ventz> bazhang: what is hte difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade, and why do like 30% of the sites online claim that dist-upgrade will upgrade the actual OS version #?
<ventz> (or is it, that on server this does not apply)
<archboxman> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<archboxman> man apt-get in terminal
<bazhang> ventz, did you see the ubottu comment directly below my first one?
<archboxman> ventz: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta here you go read the section on apt-get...
<ventz> thanks
<blankthemuffin> res, anti-virus is not really required at all on linux.
<courpse> chelz, Im thinking this might be worth reinstalling ubuntu, a few things are f00bar3d, :/
<res> blankthemuffin: but if anti virus checked for kernel stuff then it wouldnt happen...
<res> blankthemuffin: thats what im trying to do with norton 2004 trial version
<ventz> archboxman: so it says that it can do distribution upgrades...
<archboxman> ventz: yes, just good over all chart for you to read..
<ventz> but how can you prevent it from running a distribution upgrade?
<ventz> i just want to get the new kernel and the new dns binary
<blankthemuffin> Uh res that's not going to work at all.
<archboxman> ventz: if your think of updating to 9.10 I would wait there are becoming issues
<k0d3g3ar> res:  what makes you think that the anti-virus programs are any good anyway?  I mean a good virus will have a day or so to go rogue before it is noticed by AV companies
<tico> HELLO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<ventz> archboxman: i am trying to avoid upgrading away from 8.04
<res> k0d3g3ar: wait but that applies to anything, if theres an obscure exploit in the kernel then it takes time to identify and patch
<res> k0d3g3ar: sometimes even 8 years
<tico> some one know a programs such as radmin(RDM) to connect ubuntu and windows???
<ventz> since a lot of the custom software I have is not officially supported under anything other than the LTS (8.04) server, and if i call support they will not support it
<k0d3g3ar> res:  exactly.  My point is you don't want to use an OS that is a likely target for this stuff
<blankthemuffin> res, this is because security is tighter through both technical and social means. Technical in that things are run as your user, reducing effect on the system, social in that typically one does not download third party software from un-trusted sources, it generally comes from the system packages which are secure. As for norton, it, and all windows anti-virus software is going to be completely worthless in linux.
<sprung> Hi, I am trying to get ahead of the curve at work, I am looking for something to study SPECIFICALLY regarding crash analysis
<k0d3g3ar> res:  and also you want an OS that was designed to protect the kernel by decent user level security accounts as standard
<k0d3g3ar> res:  90% of all viruses are introduced by users - not by some random net exploit
<archboxman> ventz: really like 8.10 and 9.04 support is a good thing , but how far your going with programing is what you need to ask yourself???
<sprung> k0d3g3ar, that statistic is totally made up but sounds right
<k0d3g3ar> spung:  and your point is?
<tico>  some one know a programs such as radmin(RDM) to connect ubuntu and windows???
<sprung> k0d3g3ar, 74.6% of statistics used on IRC are made up
<k0d3g3ar> sprung:  I'd 100% agree with that
<k0d3g3ar> sprung:  lol
<perscitus> Anyone know a way around Firefox bug that opens "Launch Application" window when selecting Open containing folder
<sprung> now does anybody have any pointing in the right direction for me to study linux server crash analysis scenarios
<archboxman> sprung: I would say that statistic is about 90% right just the user making this virus lives in india, pakastain and remote places :)
<sprung> i need to get better at this. i take too long figuring out what made the servers crash
<k0d3g3ar> archboxman:  or russian mafia funded
<sprung> there's some coworker competition
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to start Firefox from the terminal, and have it spit error messages? I'm trying to debug a crash
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  firefox or, firefox --help
<archboxman> k0d3g3ar: crash or systems and watch how we can't use paper an pencil... take the head off and the body goes nuts
<marian> Hello, is this the proper channel to ask for technical help?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> marian, yes
<marian> Kewl.
<sprung> marian, ask away
<marian> I'm having a problem with GnomeBaker...
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, well, when I just type firefox, it starts then immediately gives me another spot for entering another command. I'll try --help
<k0d3g3ar> archboxman:  what amazes me is that the same AV companies in Russia (ie. Kaspersky) live in the same town where all the botnets are coming from.  Hmmmm......
<perscitus> Anyone know a way around Firefox bug that opens "Launch Application" window when selecting Open containing folder
<sprung> marian, try to keep it in as few lines as possible
<Faithful> What is the "right" way to install nvidia drivers in Koala?
<bazhang> k0d3g3ar, archboxman please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sprung> marian, the whole pressing enter at every "breath" makes it hard to read what you are saying so keep it as compact as possible
<chelz> !ot | k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<k0d3g3ar> ok ok
<k0d3g3ar> so anyone have a recommendation for a good, schedulable disk image backup system for Ubuntu?
<marian> It keeps telling me that it can't access my cd burner because it can't communicate with it exclusively. I have the log but it is pretty large. I can't unmount or eject the cdrom either.
<bazhang> rsync or sbackup k0d3g3ar
<perscitus> Anyone know a way around Firefox bug that opens "Launch Application" window when selecting Open containing folder
<sprung> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k0d3g3ar> bazhang:  but rsync doesn't do disk image level backups does it?
<sprung> marian, use pastebin as shown above to show us the logs
<marian> Will do
<Dr_Willis> xTheGoat121x:  any errors would get printed to the terminal normally,
<marian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370042/
<sprung> marian, ok, i'm looking.
<marian> ty
<xTheGoat121x> Dr_Willis, I got it figured out -- I already had an instance of Fx running, so I closed it and restarted from the terminal
<blankthemuffin> also note res, that particular exploit never affected Ubuntu 8.04+ and still relies on the attacker getting the code to your system, which is where the security of using distro packages comes in.
<chelz> k0d3g3ar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Liquid-Silence> hi all
<sprung> marian, Try sudo service hal stop
<sprung> marian, then try it
<gmendoza> sup Liquid-Silence
<k0d3g3ar> chelz:  gracias
<Liquid-Silence> what happend to the nautilussvn package?
<chelz> marian: do you have any other applications open that work with the drive?
<sprung> chelz, yes, she probably does that's what this is going to prove
<ventz> I am still confused about this. Everything claims that dist-upgrade actually *upgrades* distributions...
<ventz> can someone please clear this up for me
<sprung> ventz, nah, dist-upgrade does kernel updates
<chelz> Liquid-Silence: http://code.google.com/p/nautilussvn/wiki/Installation
<sprung> ventz, and other updates closely related to the kernel version
<ventz> sprung: and if i do want to upgrade the distribution (not that i do), how do i go about that?
<maco> ventz: apt-get dist-upgrade differs from apt-get upgrade in that it will remove obsolete packages and add new dependencies, while apt-get update will not. this is necessary when upgrading from one distro release to another, but it is not the *only* time it is necessary. thus, in aptitude, dist-upgrade has been renamed to full-upgrade
<sprung> ventz, that's a whole other can of worms
<chelz> k0d3g3ar: there are also things like rsnapshot
<sprung> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sprung> ^^^
<sprung> ventz, everything you need should be there
<sprung> --------^
<maco> ventz: apt-get dist-upgrade will only change you from one release to another if you've modified /etc/apt/sources.list to point to a newer release, but this method of upgrading is not recommended
<maco> ventz: the recommended way to change distro releases is "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<maco> ventz: that clear things up?
<ventz> maco: yes! perfect. thank you
<sprung> maco: see i wouldn't have told him that option so he doesn't even try it
<ventz> i am coming from the openbsd world, and this is very different :)
<marian> sprung: ok, did that. should i try Gnomebaker again to burn a cd?
<sprung> marian, Yes.
<ventz> sprung: thanks for urls too
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<maco> sprung: well if ventz wants to know why "dist-upgrade" is used to refer to changing releases, i think its necessary to explain that itll *only* act in that manor if other steps are followed first
<maco> s/manor/manner/
<marian> sprung: didn't work
<sprung> marian, ok hold on a sec
<marian> chelz: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<sprung> marian, if you do a ps ax|grep kio_audiocd does it find anything besides grep kio_audiocd
<TLUL> Is it normal for Ubuntu to keep old versions of the kernel in the boot list after an upgrade through the update manager?
<TLUL> (Though still adding the new kernel)
<chelz> marian: pastebin the out put of: lsof /dev/scd1
<sprung> that too
<Myrtti> TLUL: yes. handy if the nnew one doesn't work
<marian> sprung: did ps ax|grep kio audiocd and got no such file or directory
<sprung> marian, chelz is on the right track
<sprung> chelz, i didn't know you could do that with devices
<TLUL> Myrtti: Indeed it is. Karmic's latest kernel only boots up right about 50% of the time.
<TLUL> Myrtti: And this behaviour persisted through a reformat/reinstall.
<chelz> sprung: you might not be able to
<chelz> i'm not sure
<Myrtti> TLUL: you need to specifically remove the old after you've deccided the new wks sufficiently
<marian> I typed lsof /dev/scd1 and there was no output
<Myrtti> works, even
<sprung> marian, do a ps ax and pastebin it
<TLUL> Myrtti: I'd rather not remove it, since I never know when I might need to boot up quickly.
<theadmin> what is an .uni file and how can that be opened?
<TLUL> Any idea why the new kernel sometimes fails a second or two into booting?
<marian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370056/
<Liquid-Silence> has anyone gotten nautilus to open files in a terminal with vim?
<theadmin> Liquid-Silence: Just make it open the file with "gnome-terminal vim"
<sprung> marian, on an unrelated note you probably don't need to be running avahi-daemon
<theadmin> Liquid-Silence: Hm. That doesn't seem to work.
<marian> sprung: Windevice?
<marian> winedevice?
<Liquid-Silence> all good bro
<Liquid-Silence> :)
<Liquid-Silence> not just to make my fonts nice
<Liquid-Silence> :d
<ZykoticK9> Liquid-Silence, i think it's "gnome-terminal -e vim"
<sprung> marian, we're going to start eliminating some possibilities here
<ZykoticK9> Liquid-Silence, ahhh, but it doesn't bring the file in -- i see the problem now
<sprung> marian, kill -9 3045
<marian> sprung: did you notice winedevice? i'm pretty sure that is the second cd in my computer
<marian> ok
<sprung> marian, we'll try that next
<sprung> OH
<sprung> lol
<marian> sprung: ok, killed it. try GnomeBaker again?
<sprung> marian, i see what the problem is
<sprung>  3703 ?        Ssl    0:00 E:\Setup.exe
<marian> kewl
<sprung> you're running something with Wine using your cdrom
<sprung> close everything that is using wine please
<sprung> there's a setup program of some sort running right now and it's monopolizing your cdrom drive no wonder you can't burn
<marian> sprung: right, but i want to keep that program open because the cd i am burning is for taht wine program. close it anyway? won't put me back more than 5 or ten minutes
<Josh90> Locking an account via the command line
<sprung> marian, I am not understanding you. The CD you are burning is for "that wine program". okay, why are you running it right now? Just burn it and run it when you're done
<TLUL> marian: If you wan't to burn a disc, you'll need to stop all other programs from accessing the drive.
<sprung> exactly
<marian> ok, killing everything with wine
<peterseb> which is good - wine or virtual box
<sprung> marian, you will find that although Wine has made wonderful leaps and bounds, and much pats on the back to them, it's still buggy as hell
<sprung> if something's wrong always kill wine first
<TLUL> "Make me a sandwich."    "What? Make it yourself!"    "sudo make me a sandwich."    "Okay."
<ZykoticK9> peterseb, those are two totally different thing!  apples & oranges
<theadmin> peterseb: Let's see. Box lets you run Windows inside Linux, eating a lot of memory. WINE runs apps directly from Linux, BUT is buggy
<TLUL> peterseb: It depends what you want to use the programs for.
<sprung> marian, and you almost certainly don't need avahi-daemon running, and it's a potential security vulnerability.
<sprung> i tell everybody that though
<ZykoticK9> Josh90, to lock an account (disable it) "sudo passwd $USERNAME -l" use "-u" to unlock
<titan_ark> my fonts have gone from bad to worse
<titan_ark> :(
<sprung> marian, how's it coming
<TLUL> sprung: What does avahi-daemon do?
<sprung> it's the open source version of the Bonjour service for windows
<marian> Ok, that was it. I was in the middle of install something from a different cdrom, and the program is burning fine now. Thank you.
<Josh90> ZykoticK9: Thanks
<TLUL> sprung: Isn't support through that provided by Pidgin?
<sprung> it's an Apple network auto-config service
<sprung> zeroconfig shit
<Talon_> how do I clean my grub list? everytime I get a kernel update, i get a new addition to my grub for the new kernel, i got like 6 choices for ubuntu now in grub
<marian> sprung: how do i prevent that program from loading?
<sprung> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_%28software%29
<TLUL> Talon_: You will have to edit the list manually (I was just asking about this).
<chelz> Josh90: actually passwd -l #username
<chelz> TLUL: sudo apt-get install computer-janitor
<chelz> Talon_: sudo apt-get install computer-janitor
<theadmin> chelz: What does it have to do with janitors?
<TLUL> Talon_: Though sometimes an old kernel listing is useful in case the current one is buggy. I've been having problems with version... um... 17, is it?
<chelz> TLUL: when you remove the kernel packages, with a tool like computer-janitor, it will remove it from the grub list
<Myrtti> TLUL, Talon_ just uninstall the unused kernel images with synaptic
<chelz> the: when you remove the kernel packages, with a tool like computer-janitor, it will remove it from the grub list
<ZykoticK9> Josh90, chelz is correct
<chelz> theadmin: when you remove the kernel packages, with a tool like computer-janitor, it will remove it from the grub list
<sprung> sudo update-rc.d -f avahi-daeomn remove should do it
<TLUL> chelz: I don't wan't to remove them.
<theadmin> chelz: When I remove the kernel packages, it reconfigures GRUB automatically. Don't know about GRUB2 though
<chelz> TLUL: so you do but you don't? make up your mind :P
<sprung> sudo update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove should do it
<Josh90> chelz , ZykoticK9 Thanks
<TLUL> chelz: I never said I wanted to remove them.
<sprung> i misspelled
<fawaz> I'm installing cuda and i keep getting the following errors http://pastebin.com/d506d0952      Please help :)
<chilicuil> hi, in ubuntu there is an option super useful to share whole folders by clicking with the secundary boton -> properties -> share and I wonder what could be the translation in the console?, I've looked at /etc/samba/smb.conf but there are no changes
<theadmin> TLUL, so you want to remove them only from menu?
<TLUL> theadmin: No, I don't want to remove anything. Talon wanted to remove them.
<chelz> TLUL: if they're out of your grub list you're not using them. but anyway, if you *really* want to keep them but not have them in your grub list, then i take it that user would be okay editing stuff manually. but for a normal user that's not necessary
<Liquid-Silence> hmm
<sprung> chilicuil, what is your native language?
<Liquid-Silence> what happend to the ms core font package?
<nomnex> xchat: how to I hide messages x has joined #channel / x has left #channel?
<TLUL> chelz: I *want* them installed, and I *want* them in my GRUB list.
<chilicuil> spanish, sprung
<sprung> !ubuntu-es
<fawaz> I'm installing cuda and i keep getting the following errors http://pastebin.com/d506d0952      Please help :)
<sprung> !ubuntu-spanish
<chelz> chilicuil: http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-share-files-using-samba-via.html
<rosco> wols
<sprung> what is it
<chelz> !es | chilicuil
<ubottu> chilicuil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Talon_> computer janitor was already installed in my version of ubuntu, guess i have to do it thru synaptic
<chilicuil> sure, sprung
<Talon_> it says theres nothing to clean up lol
<sprung> chilicuil, de nada
<chilicuil> it happens that in ubuntu-es everyone is sleeping, thx for the help chelz
<chelz> Talon_: search for "linux-image" in synaptic and remove the kernels you're *sure* you're not using
<nomnex> xchat: Hide/join part messages. got it now!
<chelz> chilicuil: that link should work
<sprung> chilicuil, oh okay well i thought it might help
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm code fonts are gone :(
<ouyes> chelz, after update, i have an old kernel,  how to remove it?
<chelz> Liquid-Silence: it's now ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Talon_> ok well i just updated n restarted to 2.6.31-19-generic so anything lower than that i can remove eh? should i keep at least one for a backup?
<rosco> ?  i'm partitioning HD of old laptop 32GB, but registers only 27GB.  windoze will only be on it until i can fully install xubuntu next friday (need more ram).  instead of recommended 20GB to M$ and 10GB to unused FAT for linux and eventually xubuntu, can i go 15/15?
<chelz> ouyes: search for it in synaptic. it'll be called "linux-image" something
<sprung> by the way, ext4 ate my %$#%^$ desktop
<sprung> i am never using ext4 again
<sprung> i am so mad
<chelz> Talon_: keeping one sounds good yeah
<chelz> sprung: what happened?
<rosco> that question is on top
<rosco> on topic
<sprung> ext4 has a glitch that hates 0 kb files
<chelz> sprung: is there a bug reported for it?
<sprung> it's "supposedly" fixed
<sprung> but in the meantime linux ate my desktop.
<sweb> hi
<chelz> rosco: yes, at least 8GB is necessary
<rosco> using gparted, can i go 15/15 GB to M$ and linux???
<sprung> it's using encryptfs
<sweb> i ahve a problem ... mynumkeys work as a mouse arrow control ...
<rosco> 8G for what, chelz
<chelz> sprung: you should backup generally, but yeah eating your desktop is bad times
<sprung> so file recovery is basically a lost cause
<chelz> rosco: for ubuntu
<chelz> rosco: 8GB or more
<DVS01> rosco: yes
<sprung> chelz, just don't.
<sprung> chelz, don't.
<buckfast> Does ubuntu use ntfs-3g by default for ntfs partitions?
<sprung> chelz, because you saying that makes me feel homicidal.
<chelz> buckfast: yes
<DVS01> you can actually give the entire drive to windows and then have ubuntu boot up from a disk image thats stored on your windows filesystem
<sweb> my numkeys work as a mouse arrow control ... help me ...
<chilicuil> chelz, yes it explains how to add directories but my question was, what files does ubuntu change to share folders while setting them up in the X system?, coz I've shared some of them in that way and I don't see them in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<chelz> sprung: eh.. if you don't then it'll happen again. just a matter of time. unless you want it to happen again.
<rosco> oh, i saw ten.   my question is taht i only have 27GB to work with.  the website says minimum 20GB for M$  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<sweb> :-(
<DVS01> thats actually pretty convenient for people who already have their partitions set up for windows
<sprung> chelz, didn't i just suggest you not do what you are doing right now?
<chelz> !hate | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<buckfast> chelz: I'd like to have a partition that I can make changes to in both, linux and windows, is it safe to write to ntfs partitions under linux?
<rosco> chelz: adn DVS01 i'd like to give M$ say, 15GB instead of 20GB.
<chelz> rosco: what version of windows?
<chelz> buckfast: yes
<sprung> "you know, if you had paid your car insurance on time, you wouldn't be owing the guy with the BMW 10 grand"
<theadmin> sweb: I believe you can fix it in System - Preferences - Mouse
<sprung> thanks.
<Talon_> ok now what if i want to remove some of those other entries from grub, like memtest
<sprung> real helpful after the fact.
<rosco> XP
<sprung> just rub it in a little more
<rosco> chelz: ^
<chelz> sprung: not trying to be helpful about what happened in the past, trying to be helpful about what might happen in the future
<theadmin> sweb: Oops. System - Preferences - Keyboard - Mouse keys
<sweb> theadmin: my keyboard numkeys work as a mouse controller ... where is config ?
<chelz> Talon_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<chelz> rosco: yeah 15 is more than enough
<iflema> sweb hold shift and press num lock
<geekyogi> my sys grub.conf file is not found.. so its in grub rescue mode.. when I try to live boot it says bootloader -> /caspeb/initrd.lz n its unable to boot
<chelz> rosco: install windows then install ubuntu
<sweb> iflema: thank it's work :*
<[BT]Brendan> The Mic line in on laptop doesn't work in Ubuntu. How can I go about troubleshooting this?
<iflema> :)
<sprung> chelz, or skip the first part
<sweb> viva ubuntu
<chelz> heh yeah optionally
<sprung> i find it very disturbing that ext4 was included in the ubuntu distro
<geekyogi> please help me to repair my ubuntu install
<sprung> because of what happened
<geekyogi> my sys grub.conf file is not found.. so its in grub rescue mode.. when I try to live boot it says bootloader -> /caspeb/initrd.lz n its unable to boot
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Getting%20Line%20Input%20to%20work%20%28Microphone,%20etc%29
<rosco> chelz: windoze is installed.  i'm defragmenting and partitioning in preparation.
<chelz> sprung: sounds like an LTS is more your style
<sprung> i'm fortunate that I just use my desktop for my shows i download from usenet
<chelz> rosco: let the ubuntu installer do the partitioning
<sprung> if i had something more important on there i would be tracking down ext4 developers and assassinating them
<rosco> Does anyone know, say, DVS01 if i can give win XP only 15GB instead of recommended 20GB.  office is gone
<[BT]Brendan> Thanks chelz, I'll have a read and see how I go.
<TLUL> buckfast: yes, linux can understand ntfs partitions. My Windows install can't seem to understand any Linux filesystems though.
<Josh90> can root change the password on an account if you can remember password
<TLUL> Oops
<rosco> chelz: sorry, i just saw you answered that
<sprung> i store my more important stuff on a drive that i do back up, and it's ext3
<rosco> sorry, chelz
<TLUL> My window didn't scroll... that message was old.
<bazhang> sprung, that type of commentary is both offtopic and unacceptable. Please stop now.
<chelz> geekyogi: follow the directions after "2).Using Ubuntu 9.10 livecd" here: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<theadmin> Josh90: Sure thing, you can do this.
<sprung> bazhang, the assassination part was a joke, but seriously why is ext4 included in ubuntu if it is fatally buggy like that
<geekyogi> live cd's not workin
<bazhang> sprung, continue with the offtopic chat elsewhere
<chelz> !ot | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<buckfast> TLUL: Great, that's what I needed to hear. :)
<theadmin> Josh90: sudo usermod -p newpassword username
<fale> hi
<chelz> buckfast: i think of it as a defense mechanism. if windows can't get to linux then viruses can't destroy linux data
<chelz> !hi | fale
<ubottu> fale: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rosco> i'm going to ubuntu-offtopic. THX!
<mneptok> sprung: what version of Ubuntu were you using?
<chelz> geekyogi: booting to it doesn't work? sounds like you might have a bad disc. try burning another or use unetbootin to put ubuntu on a usb flashdrive
<sprung> mneptok, most current, very fresh install actually i reinstalled not a month ago
<Josh90> theadmin: I not sure how too.
<buckfast> chelz: lol, that's true
<geekyogi> clelz I've tried 3 distros.. fedora, redhat, ubuntu..
<sprung> mneptok, i do a lot of usenet downloading and that can often involve files with 0 byte value when they are assembling.
<sprung> mneptok, there's some sort of but with ext4 that flips out with 0 byte files
<chelz> geekyogi: do you get the same or similar messages when you try to boot them?
<sprung> and suddenly POOF no more desktop files
<geekyogi> never
<geekyogi> chelz : never.. I had these kinda messages
<sprung> and even better, i'm using encryptfs on my home dir so they're not only missing but totally unrecoverable
<chelz> geekyogi: to fix grub you need to get into a live environment of some kind. ideally ubuntu karmic
<sprung> but hey this is offtopic i have to stop mneptok you really shouldn't have asked me that question because i got started again
<theadmin> Josh90: Open a terminal, enter this: "sudo usermod -p newpassword username"
<geekyogi> any other method to fix grub..??? without live cd
<theadmin> geekyogi: Well, LiveUSB maybe
<mneptok> sprung: your current discussion is not, as it relates to support and information about the issue you are having. discussing assassinations is not on-topic.
<geekyogi> will try tat..
<sprung> mneptok, well that's because some people have no sense of obviously i'm kidding
<spekko> geekyogi, whats your problem exactly?
<mneptok> sprung: the only 0-byte file issue i know of with ext4 is the filesystem replacing files with 0-byte version after a crash. and that was patched by Ted Ts'o last spring.
<mneptok> sprung: kidding or not, it has not relation to Ubuntu support.
<mneptok> s/not/no/
<sprung> mneptok, that's almost what happened
<sprung> mneptok, i think what happened is it affected my entire /home/sprung/Desktop directory at once
<geekyogi> Live cds not workin. grub.conf file not found.. unable to boot anything.. I get the grub recovery prompt..
<chelz> geekyogi: unetbootin creates liveusbs
<Zencyde> Some process is uploading at 30KiB/s and I don't recall turning something on to upload. Is there a way to check which processes are using bandwidth?
<sprung> everything POOF gone
<geekyogi> k
<chelz> !ot | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> Zencyde: Sure
<chelz> !ot | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> sprung: that bug was fixed upstream in the kernel well before Karmic shipped.
<theadmin> Zencyde: netstat -p | more
<sprung> mneptok, see what i mean
<geekyogi> chelz k
<mneptok> chelz: we are discussing a support issue.
<sprung> mneptok, they don't want us doing this in this channel
 * iflema :)
<Zencyde> Thanks, theadmin.
<sprung> mneptok, arguing will just get you banned
<mneptok> sprung: no it won't.
<sprung> mneptok, they're huge bureaucrats
<sprung> watch it happen.
<mneptok> sprung: this bit is off-topic. please let's get back to the issue.
<DVS01> eh.. what happened?
<chelz> geekyogi: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<sprung> mneptok, so all my files vanished off the face of the earth during a processing of a usenet download
<sprung> on the Desktop anyway
<mneptok> sprung: FWIW, i use ext4 extensively in production and i have yet to see an issue like this (knock wood). so i would not rule out the possibility of hardware failure. it may your drive is actually heading south.
<sprung> i use hellanzb, which watches the Desktop folder for .nzb files i download and grabs them and processes them, then outputs them back to the desktop
<TLUL> sprung: I have had no issues with ext4.
<sprung> well, what i do is pretty intensive
<Dr_Willis> Theres been some people with ext4 issues..  so its been known tohappen.
<sprung> i get all kinds of corrupt files to process from usenet
<Dr_Willis> Use ext3 if you perfer I guess.
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  ive not heard of that issue.
<geekyogi1> chelz , could this be any hardware problem.??
<sprung> well usenet downloads will definitely put any filesystem through the ringer as far as whether it's stable or not
<DVS01> sprung: could it be the downloaded files themselves?
<sprung> you get corrupt downloads that must be repaired with .par files
<DVS01> sprung: do your downloads come with PAR volumes?
<chelz> geekyogi1: are you sure when you boot an ubuntu livecd you select "try ubuntu"?
<sprung> DVS01, oh absolutely
<DVS01> ok good
<DVS01> i love par
<sprung> DVS01, usenet is a dirty dirty file corruption hellhole
<sprung> that is a known thing
<geekyogi1> chelz I tried both 'try' and install
<geekyogi1> chelz same error
<sprung> DVS01, it is so bad that there is a system with each download of including .par files to repair corrupted files
<chelz> geekyogi1: is there a way for you to take a picture of the error and upload the picture?
<mneptok> sprung: have you spent time on Launchpad looking for other people with the same symptom you experienced? using Karmic? with current kernels?
<geekyogi1> chelz I'll do tat
<sprung> mneptok, all my stuff was current at the time
<sprung> mneptok, i update immediately, and this OS was a fresh install not a month ago.
<sprung> with Karmic.
<sprung> and yes, i have seen some similar problems
<mneptok> sprung: right, so before you blame the filesystem itself, do you have any evidence other than your anecdotal experience, that this issue is actually a filesystem issue?
<sprung> and i also see in the kernel changelog there's a LOT of bugfixes with cryptfs on ext4
<mneptok> sprung: dm-crypt / LVM?
<sprung> mneptok, huh, good question how do i check
<sprung> i though this was encrypt-FS
<twotwenty>  /join #ubuntu-x
<sprung> the standard one for ubuntu for your home folder
<Ragelor> hi, is there someone who can help me to get pulseaudio working???
<sprung> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<TLUL> So what exactly is sprung's issue with his filesystem?
<mneptok> sprung: yes, the home encryption uses ecryptfs. i use dm-crypt to encrypt entire partitions instead. which has worked very well with ext4.
<sprung> TLUL, oh nothing, just everything on my desktop vanished without a trace for no reason at all and no logs
<chelz> Ragelor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<geekyogi1> chelz : gimme 5 min.. where should I upload?
<sprung> TLUL, no big deal or anything i mean heck, who needs files on their desktops
<chelz> !pastebin | geekyogi1
<ubottu> geekyogi1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mneptok> sprung: you are wandering back off-topic.
<theadmin> I never keep anything on desktop :D But I did have random file dissapearing back in Jaunty
<sprung> mneptok, right so i'm using encryptfs
<sprung> the problem may actually be fixed now
<sprung> i just updated the kernel
<sprung> but it doesn't fix the files, which thanks guys for rubbing in "you know, if you had backed up you would still have your files"
<Ragelor> chelz: the article is about alsa ... alsa is working - but i cant start pulseaudio ...
<mneptok> sprung: the kernel release in the past 24h was for a CVE, not ext4 issues, AFAIK.
<sprung> actually there were quite a few encryptfs issues on the changelog, i just read it
<mneptok> sprung: right you are if you say so.
<[BT]Brendan> chelz, I went through the instructions with no success.
<sprung> so basically where you are stuck on mneptok is whether i should blame ext4 or encryptfs.
<mneptok> sprung: and the "rubbing it in" part is off-topic. please stay on-topic and only relay that information that will help you get support. ranting does not.
<archboxman> Ragelor: do you have pluggings installed???
<RedBand> In Baobab, it shows "Total filesystem capacity. 362.6 GB (used: 338.6 GB available: 24.0 GB). Yet for my home folder, it says 100% Usage. In both nautilus and Thunar, it says I have 3.7 GB free. Any ideas on why both file managers aren't recognizing my freespace? Also, I just fixed a problem where I couldn't log in because of the free space.
<mneptok> sprung: or the app you were using. or faulty hardware.
<sprung> mneptok, you're kind of leading me with a carrot with this conversation quite frankly
<mneptok> sprung: how so?
<Ragelor> archboxman: i installed nearly everything with pulse, except the debugging-packages
<mneptok> sprung: if anything, i'm trying to lead you to accepting that immediately balming the filesystem may be premature.
<sprung> mneptok, well, you want to know what happened yet you are challenging me
<Ragelor> at least ps -A|grep pulse doesnt show me pulse to be working ...
<theadmin> RedBand: Sounds like some fs problem to me
<mneptok> *blaming
<archboxman> Ragelor: system > preference > volume control no luck on getting audio settings???
<sprung> mneptok, you judging me is offtopic please discontinue offtopic discussions immediately are you aware of ##ubuntu-offtopic did you know that that is where you go to discuss offtopic things
<quick_lappy> Hey, how do I switch my screen color from 32 bit to 16 bit in ubuntu 9.10?
<daho> How can I find delited files??????
<mneptok> sprung: i am not challenging the fact you say files disappeared. i'm challenging that you *know* it was a bug in ext4 that caused it.
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | daho
<ubottu> daho: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mneptok> sprung: please lose the attitude. i am trying to help you.
<swiftarrow> Hi, I have a big problem.  COmpiz used to work in 8.04, but now after upgrading to 9.10 it doesnt.  When I run compiz-check, everything's A-OK, but running compiz --replace causes X to restart, and no compiz.  Help please... thanks in advance!
<RedBand> theadmin, does that have to do with fstab or kernel updates?
<Ragelor> archboxman: can use audio through alsa - but i need 2 soundcards next weekend - so i want to use pulse ...
<theadmin> RedBand: Neh neither don't seem the problem. Hard shutdowns/reboots may be
<soreau> swiftarrow: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<chelz> daho: turning off the affected computer as quickly as possible is generally a good idea
<swiftarrow> soreau, just a minute
<quick_lappy> Anybody able to answer my question above? How do I switch my screen color from 32 bit to 16 bit in ubuntu 9.10?
<sprung> mneptok, i don't think i have the right 'attitude' to be helped at the moment.
<mneptok> sprung: then you should /part the channel
<chelz> ^
<archboxman> Ragelor: may want to search and see what sound cards work with pulsaudio...
<geekyogi1> chelz http://imagebin.org/83606 error screen shot
<twotwenty> I've installed a ppa repo with a different version of xserver but I dont know howto force its install?
<RedBand> oh, you meant file system theadmin? okay. Is there any way of fixing it, besides reinstalling?
<swiftarrow> soreau, I have to do compiz >> log, otherwise I dont' get it (X is restarted).  coming right up.
<Ragelor> archboxman: my soundcards are mentioned to work with pulse (onboard & alesis IO2) - ...
<sprung> mneptok, that's an insult and a discussion for ##ubuntu-offtopic are you aware of ##ubuntu-offtopic did you know that that is where you go to discuss offtopic things
<chelz> geekyogi1: try "check disk for defects"
<spekko> hi
<Ragelor> archboxman: but the deamon doesnt start
<RedBand> And ubuntu did tell me it can't mount my home (i think) when I boot up. But everything is now mounted.
<theadmin> RedBand: run fsck /dev/whatever from a LiveCD (replace whatever with root filesystem's device identifier, usually sda1)
<spekko> can someone please tell me the command to update grub2 please?
<mneptok> sprung: last warning. lose the attitude and stay on-topic.
<soreau> swiftarrow: In that case, something is wrong with your graphics drivers. Which card do you have as reported by 'lspic|grep VGA'?
<Ragelor> archboxman: if i want to start it by hand, i did not get any errors but it is not running ...
<Dr_Willis> spekko:  sudo update-grub
<geekyogi1> chelz tried many ubuntu dvd, cds.. same error
<archboxman> Ragelor: what verson of ubuntu are you using
<chelz> geekyogi1: try "check disk for defects"
<spekko> Dr_Willis, thanx alot :)
<theadmin> spekko: sudo update-grub2?
<RedBand> theadmin, is fsck the same thing that runs when Ubuntu boots up?
<RedBand> like every 20 or 30 reboots?
<Ragelor> archboxman: xubuntu intrepid ...
<chelz> RedBand: yes
<theadmin> RedBand: Well, it doesn't always run but yeah it is.
<swiftarrow> soreau, http://pastebin.com/d1bb259af
<Gryllida> Hi. Suppose I've installed a STS version of Ubuntu and did some things (for example, installed LyX and changed wallpaper). Then on some date I found that a newer LTS version of Ubuntu is available. Would an update require me to re-install LyX and to change wallpaper again? Or just a reboot, and everything fine?
<RedBand> yea, it's running for me. I'll reboot and let it run (i've been cancelling it out all day).
<mneptok> Gryllida: an upgrade will preserve apps and settings.
<geekyogi1> chelz same error..
<RedBand> Thanks theadmin, chelz.
<Gryllida> mneptok: Where is it mentioned in documentation at ubuntu.com?
<spekko> can someone help me please? yesterday i could boot to windows 7 with grub. after i updated ubuntu i cant. and when i run "sudo update-grub" or "sudo update-grub2" im getting errors like this "grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map."
<soreau> swiftarrow: I have heard of people having the same problem with that intel gpu. Something is wrong with the drivers in karmic and it is blacklisted, probably for this reason
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:   Updates shouldent be affecting the users settings
<quick_lappy> Anybody able to answer my question above? How do I switch my screen color from 32 bit mode to 16 bit in ubuntu 9.10?
<[BT]Brendan> The mic line in doesn't work on my laptop. I've tried the instructions on the help.ubuntu site but it hasn't worked for me.
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis, " Updates shouldent be affecting the users settings" - Where is it mentioned in documentation at ubuntu.com?
<mneptok> Gryllida: i'm sure Google can tell you. i know from experience.
<soreau> swiftarrow: I recommend you try with Lucid or Jaunty and file a bug report if the problem persists
<archboxman> Ragelor: you followed these steps to get pulseaudio to work in xubuntu???
<archboxman> http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/install-pulseaudio-on-xubuntu-810-xfce
<chelz> geekyogi1: have you tried with a liveusb?
<swiftarrow> soreau, is it a driver problem, or is it a compiz problem.  I'm using the 2.4 intel driver to get rid of X freezing.
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  i dont recall ever seeing a apt package ive instgalled that ever messed with the users /home/user/WHATEVER files.
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:    thats part of how the apt system works.
<soreau> swiftarrow: It is a problem with the intel driver. Compiz is fine.
<swiftarrow> soreau, It's my mom's laptop, she'll scream if I re-install the os one.more.time.  :)
<ManuLau> hello all
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  when doing updates/upgrades ive often (in the past) had to reset users settings due to changes in the new packages.
<soreau> swiftarrow: You don't have to reinstall, you can upgrade to lucid after it's released in April
<swiftarrow> soreau, is it possible to use the 8.04 intel driver in 9.10?
<igie> hi, i just restarted 9.10 and now i cannot mount my internal HD, anyone know why? or how to fix?
<soreau> swiftarrow: Because of the changes in the kernel and user space driver components, I would say not
<chelz> !upgrading | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DexterLB> hi
<DexterLB> I can't remove/install/do any dpkg operations with package mpd because of the following error: /etc/mpd.conf must have pid_file set; cannot stop daemon.
<DexterLB> I want to purge mpd. what should I do?
<DexterLB> (I have accidently removed mpd.conf )
<Ragelor> archman: i used the german ubuntu-wiki but i try your link!
<ManuLau> i have a comp. with 4gb ram dual core 2 cpu and Nvidia 8600M GT comp... would it be best to install karmic 64 bit or 32 bit on this laptop?
<swiftarrow> soreau, ok, thanks for your help.  If you can think of anything more, there's a thread going on about this over here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309667&page=2
<soreau> swiftarrow: The other thing you can try is upgrading to the latest intel driver user space components, to see if it helps. Maybe you can look into the xorg-edgers repo, though I don't know if it offers intel components
<bazhang> ManuLau, up to you; if karmic and you wish 32 bit then install linux-generic-pae to access all of the 4GB
<chelz> DexterLB: try "sudo touch /etc/mpd.conf"
<swiftarrow> soreau, I was looking at that, but am a little apprehensive.  I'll give it a shot though...
<chelz> DexterLB: also "sudo killall mpd"
<swiftarrow> soreau, any idea why X just restarts instead of freezing or something?  is it some new failsafe?
<chelz> ManuLau: depends on what you plan to be doing. most users run fine with 32bit.
<soreau> swiftarrow: It probably wont do any more harm than good.. if you do try latest user space components, it might be a good idea to couple it with a latest kernel possibly from ppa repo
<ManuLau> bazhang, kk i stick to 32 bit
<DexterLB> chelz: don't work
<DexterLB> but I created a mpd.conf with mpd on another PC and copied it to that
<DexterLB> and it worked
<DexterLB> mpd purged
<DexterLB> :)
<FloodBot1> DexterLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chelz> ah alright
<swiftarrow> soreau, I've been looking at this, but it doesn't mention my chipset anywhere...  do you think it's good? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel+Corporation+Chipset
<chelz> igie: is it another hdd?
<igie> chelz: yes, two of them actually
<swiftarrow> soreau, also, since the functionality has dissapeared with the upgrade to 9.10, would it come back? wouldn't my hardware, once abandoned, be left forever?
<chelz> igie: http://tombott.com/Automatically_Mount_Additional_HD_in_Ubuntu_8.10_and_Ubuntu_9.04 - read carefully
<igie> Chelz: and a bunch of other usb drives, when I go to "places" nothing, just the cd-rom
<ManuLau> Then i have another issue i want to be able to use my UPEK touchdriver but all time i cant get it to work... i been messing with Thinkfinger cause most of the compal barebones use same components as Lenovo.
<igie> Chelz: ok, i'll give it a shot
<igie> thanks
<soreau> swiftarrow: I cannot say. You could ask in #intel-gfx for more info. That guide looks decent, but it is designed for 9.04
<Ragelor> archboxman: thx, the deamon seems to be running ... may i restart my session to give amarok a new try ;-)
<archboxman> good luck
<swiftarrow> soreau, ok, thanks@
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392915
<long2015> How to open .img file?
<stefaans> allo all
<DVS01> long2015: that depends on the format of the file. do you know what the format is?
<DVS01> you can try finding out by using the file app
<DVS01> file filename.img
<Ragelor> archboxman, it seems to work ...
<spekko> damn. im stuck again with my booting :((. when i select ubuntu nothing happens. i just get a black screen. when i select windows7 it says invalid signature. i booted to linux from super grub live cd now.
<chelz> swiftarrow: this might also help: http://www.ivankristianto.com/2009/06/howto-fix-ubuntu-jaunty-904-intel-graphics-problem/
<chelz> long2015: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html
<stefaans> anyone here know how to get ati card working on karmic in excellarated mode?
<chelz> spekko: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala
<chelz> !ati | stefaans
<ubottu> stefaans: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chelz> full combo!
<stefaans> thanx dude
<long2015> I want to use kdenlive,and I download a live-usb-20090704.x32.img (kdenlive.org), I do not know how to use it?
<swiftarrow> chelz, thanks, looking at it.
<chelz> long2015: are you on ubuntu?
<long2015> yes
<swiftarrow> one question: my graphics chipset is 82845G, is this i8xx?
<long2015> on ubuntu 9.10
<chelz> long2015: http://kdenlive.org/user-manual/downloading-and-installing-kdenlive/pre-compiled-packages/ubuntu-packages
<chelz> long2015: follow directions 1-3 and after under "Ubuntu Karmic 9.10"
<[BT]Brendan> chelz, nothing on that thread helped.
<shawnboy> someone up for easy ssh question?
<chelz> !anyone | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<long2015> chelz: thanks
<shawnboy> Can someone help me understand if I'm doing something wrong trying to login via ssh using rsa key?
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<[BT]Brendan> *crosses fingers*
<chelz> swiftarrow: i think newer kernel fix most of the intel issues
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  btween 2 linux  boxs?
<Gryllida> Was there any negative experience / file damage when you updated to a newer version of Ubuntu? Or is updating Ubuntu as simple as updating Mozilla Firefox?
<chelz> shawnboy: as long as you put your pubkey in the authorized files, it should work
<shawnboy> client is karmic. server is freenas box downstairs.
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  there shouldent be any negative issues
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  in theory,
<swiftarrow> chelz, ok, I'll trust that.  does 845G qualify as an i85xx chipset?
<bjorn> Is it possible to have the keyring unlocked by default?
<shawnboy> I put id_rsa.pub in authorized_keys list on freenas box. I ssh from karmic and it still prompts for password.
<long2015> chelz: thank for your help,  where are you from ? I am newer,
<chelz> shawnboy: http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<shawnboy> I've had it working before when I used Putty on Windows XP as client logging into FreeNAS with key.
<chelz> !hi | long2015
<ubottu> long2015: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> !ot | long2015
<ubottu> long2015: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chelz> shawnboy: read that guide thing
<igie> chelz: Thank you very much, it worked... however USB drive still aren't being detected upon plug in
<chelz> bjorn: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<jeeez> hi, i just did the automatic update thing. i think it screwed the my nvidia drivers and my system wont boot into GUI. using finch, so kinda SOS! any help?
<shawnboy> I just gave it a quick glance. It looks a lot like info in other tutorials I've gone through. If I used a passphrase to protect my rsa key, does that mean I'll be prompted for THAT when I ssh into server?
<Kerio> Im trying to set a system which i intend to use as a server, 400w PSU, ati 3870 intel dual core and a p45 gigabyte chipset. Everything spins in the box but i dont get a picture. Totally black screen. I have tried the 3870 gfx in another box - and it is working. Is it that the 3870 cant start with 400w psu or is the motherboard broken? any ideas?
<spekko> chelz, ty :) solved it. i had this problem "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151&highlight=grub+invalid+signature&page=2"
<archboxman> Ragelor: did it fix your system
<geekyogi1> chelz : usb had same error
<Ragelor> archboxman, i think its running - ... at least amarok plays through pulse to my onboard card
<Ragelor> archboxman, i am just looking, where my usb-device is :/
<chelz> igie: ah. that could be due to all kinds of issues. have you tried restarting?
<jeeez> anyone? :(
<chelz> igie: or checking the usb drives?
<archboxman> Ragelor: no one tells you that xubuntu is not as full featured of a desktop as gnome or kde are...
<igie> chelz: yes i've tried restarting after i followed the instructions on the page you gave me I restarted
<Dr_Willis> Hmm lighter  normally means 'less features' to me
<geekyogi1> chelz : windows install also failed
<chelz> jeeez: try reinstalling the nvidia drivers
<archboxman> Ragelor: no one tells you that xubuntu is not as full featured of a desktop as gnome or kde are...
<Ragelor> archboxman, just read the german wiki ... and there stands, that pulse works out of the box with all desktops (kde,xfce, gnome) since hardy ...
<jeeez> chelz: i'm not able to access the drives that have the drivers. it says access denied, even when i tried sudo cd
<chelz> geekyogi1: have you ever gotten an OS to work on the thing?
<igie> chelz: Its weird, It was working fine, i restarted and then nothing was working anymore... No clue why.... at least the hard drive show up now.. But when I plug in a USB.. nothing happens
<chelz> jeeez: boot into recovery mode and try stuff
<jeeez> chelz: oh yeah! never struck me. :| thanks!
<chelz> igie: could try restarting again
<archboxman> Ragelor: I've used it still needs some tweeks to work :) ubuntu hypes up to much stuff even with this release of ubuntu 9.10 to much hype
<igie> chelz: i guess it can't hurt... brb
<geekyogi1> chelz : lol. yeah..  it has been working well for 3 yrs since today.! :P I never touched the grub files..  so I think its not able to read the hard. disks..
<chelz> shawnboy: you don't have to put in a passphrase
<Kerio> Im trying to set a system which i intend to use as a server, 400w PSU, ati 3870 intel dual core and a p45 gigabyte chipset. Everything spins in the box but i dont get a picture. Totally black screen. I have tried the 3870 gfx in another box - and it is working. Is it that the 3870 cant start with 400w psu or is the motherboard broken? any ideas?
<chelz> geekyogi1: booting to a livecd should have nothing to do with the status of hard disks
<Ragelor> archboxman, thx :) ... i will give my usb-card a try ... bye
<geekyogi1> chelz : ah.. den der is something else wrong.. perhaps RAM..??
<chelz> Kerio: should talk to your motherboard people
<chelz> geekyogi1: well things boot but i have never seen that error before
<shawnboy> hmmm. ok. I just tried something from that page: ssh -o PreferredAuthentications=publickey and got "Permission Denied (publickey,password)"
<geekyogi1> chelz : Hmm..now its time for Dell support. :P
<chelz> geekyogi1: it always says "/caspeb/initrd.lz"? even with the usb?
<geekyogi1> chelz : yeah
<shawnboy> guess I have something not so simple wrong. Guess I'll have to keep poking around at it. maybe I need a chmod.
<chelz> geekyogi1: google has absolutely no results for that. have you tried verifying the md5sums of the disc images you have?
<archboxman> Kerio: you sure the ram is setted correctly and har drive is put in the right connection there are lost of variables to consider when building your own system...That is why I double check all my steps...
<chelz> geekyogi1: you could also try pointing a torrent at the isos you have to check them and repair them if necessary
<faultyground> Hey, is there by chance a termincal command o check cpu temp?
<quader_> рш
<geekyogi1> chelz : I've tried more than 7 linux distros..
<chelz> shawnboy: try to connect like you do with putty only have ssh with "-vvv" and pastebin it
<chelz> geekyogi1: verified the sums of all of them?
<archboxman> Kerio: you sure the video card is setted correctly
<archboxman> Kerio: this is why I double check every thing before through the power on....
<Kerio> only one harddrive connected, sata as well as power, have tried switching around the ram slots. But the bios should still start dont you think?
<geekyogi1>  chelz: all ubuntu machine show the same error.. other distros don't show a thing.. dey just reboot..  yeah all are verified..
<chelz> Kerio: does it beep at all?
<Kerio> even if a ram would be faulty
<shawnboy> chelz: I'm sorry, but I'm not sure what u mean about -vvv and pastebin. Also, putty is on XP, I'm in karmic now (no Putty).
<Kerio> i havent connected any speaker
<Kerio> (dont have on)
<Kerio> one*
<chelz> shawnboy: do "ssh -vvv" and whatever else you do, and pastebin its output
<chelz> Kerio: mobos beep using the pcspeaker if stuff is wrong
<chelz> ie you don't need speakers
<archboxman> Kerio: the cmos should have ran up and you should be able to press f1 , f2 or f10 to enter your bios???
<Kerio> i got a theory that pherhaps because it is a big fat gfx (ati 3870) and only i 400w psu, but it should still be able to show a picture right?
<buckfast> For some reason I can't access the apcupsd CGI interface. page not found. What could be the problem
<Kerio> i have veryfied that the gfx is working in another machine
<chelz> geekyogi1: what distros have you tried with unetbootin?
<rosco> bazhang: would asking questions as how to get lubuntu onto the laptop be on-topic?
<shawnboy> chelz: oh my gosh! ok. but before I do that... an easy question that I wondered may be cause of this.. if my username on karmic is diff than username I'm loggin into SSH server with, does that matter when it comes to using the key?
<igie> chelz: restarted to no avail... still not recognizing usb drives, any more nifty links? ;)
<chelz> shawnboy: yes. you need to do "ssh -l username"
<shawnboy> (oh my gosh because the huge output. guess -vvv means super verbose)
<[BT]Brendan> chelz,  sorry to keep bugging the instructions were basically the same as the other ones and don't seem to work at all for me.
<geekyogi1> chelz:  ubuntu 9.10
<shawnboy> yep, was always doing that. just wanted to make sure.
<swiftarrow> Hi, how do I create an xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10?
<archboxman> Kerio: not even close the 3870 only requires a 400 watt psu
<chelz> geekyogi1: and you got the exact same message?
<chelz> igie: do you get any dmesg output when you plug in a usb device?
<Kerio> "450 Watt or greater power supply with 75 Watt 6-pin PCI Express® power connector"
<geekyogi1> chelz: yup
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: np. i haven't had that issue so my best guess would be to poke around the ubuntu sound troubleshooting article
<Kerio> but it shouldn't fail getting bios on screen cause of 50w?
<Kerio> or what do you think?
<chelz> geekyogi1: try this: http://boot.kernel.org and try ubuntu
<igie> chelz: i'm not sure what a dmesg is, but nothing happens when i plug them in. (tried more than one, more than once)
<geekyogi1> chelz: k.
<igie> chelz: nothing shows up in places either
<archboxman> Kerio: got that 450 watts is what they say if you use a lot of usbs or have a lot of pci cards... :)
<Kerio> allright, så prolly broken motherboard then? :)
<chelz> igie: in a terminal do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" then plug in a usb device and see if any new messages pop up. if they do, pastebin it
<shawnboy> chelz: output is at... http://pastebin.com/d4fac27f0
<archboxman> Kerio: unplug cd rom or dvd player and run up the system will cause less drain on computer power
<chelz> Kerio: try another gfx card
<iflema> swiftarrow look at the Xorg ma page ' man Xorg ' the -configure option is the one......
<Kerio> dont have any other :(
<swiftarrow> iflema, good point.
<meowbuntu> hi is a usb live install good to use for my main os
<archboxman> Kerio: unplug the cd rom and dvd rom it will cause less of a drain on power and then test the system
<chelz> shawnboy: then it quits?
<Kerio> but im gonna try without cdrom and hdd
<swiftarrow> running Xorg -configure gives fatal error: server is already running
<shawnboy> then it prompts me for password
<chelz> swiftarrow: from a console (ctrl-alt-F1) "sudo services gdm stop"
<archboxman> Kerio: NO leave that hard drive alone
<shawnboy> chelz: this is output from doing $ssh -l shawnboy 192...
<iflema> swiftarrow ctrl+alt+F2 or stop gdm
<dexter> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chelz> shawnboy: did you add your generated pubkey to authorized_keys ?
<igie> chelz: here's what comes up --> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370114/
<swiftarrow> iflema, hmm..
<shawnboy> yep. scp'd it to freenas, then did cat id_rsa.pub >> /path/to/authorized_keys
<iflema> swiftarrow do some googling
<swiftarrow> iflema, that hotkey caused me to lose the screen :(
<shawnboy> chelz: then I did cat authorized_keys and it was there.
<Kerio> archboxman: why? worst case scenario? :)
<iflema> swiftarrow hold ALT and press the left arrow a few times
<shawnboy> chelz: ya think rsa is confusing it? I think dsa is default in freenas.
<chelz> shawnboy: sure, gen a dsa
<archboxman> Kerio: don't play with it I never remove a hard drive and rebuilt over 1000 systems no need... were not after this much power....
<chelz> igie: so what happened before this started happening?
<swiftarrow> iflema, I finally got tty5...  what does the alt+left arrow do?
<chelz> shawnboy: did you take the .pub out of your ~/.ssh also?
<shawnboy> chelz: but, i remember when i used to do it from Putty on XP it did work with RSA. Hmmm. I may reboot into XP and try just to test that THAT still works, then come back here.
<shawnboy> chelz: uh... no i don't think i removed the .pub
<igie> chelz: I was playing around adding users and changing preferences of users and trying out chown commands, but not sure what I did wrong... I tried to undo everything i did, but nothing gets it back to how it was.
<iflema> if you pressed alt+ctrl+F2..... then holding alt + left arrow 3 times will get screen back
<chelz> shawnboy: move it somwhere besides ~/.ssh and try again
<chelz> swiftarrow: press ctrl+alt+f7
<shawnboy> chelz: k
<Tyiuo> Hello guys, ubuntu noob here, can someone how to do a *safe* upgrade to php 5.3.1 using apt, if Im currently running PHP Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10 ?
<chelz> igie: did you change any prefs of /media or anything inside it?
<Tyiuo> on ubuntu hardy(
<chelz> igie: also what's the output of "groups youruser"
<igie> chelz: yes, i changed tons in /media
<archboxman> Kerio: what the outcome????
<shawnboy> chelz: U DUH GURU. that worked. possible to tell me short answer as to why that fixed it? and THANKS. I never would've figured that out in a million.
<swiftarrow> chelz, cntr+alt+f7 doesn't work properly.  It's ok, i'm goign to hard power cycle.  It finally generated the xorg after stopping gdm
<chelz> Tyiuo: are you sure you need php 5.3.x?
<swiftarrow> now running startx give blank screen.
<chelz> swiftarrow: f7 is your desktop, if gdm is running
<igie> chelz: how do i determine "what's the output of "groups youruser"" ? sorry i'm still very green and learning along the way
<shawnboy> chelz: poop. got me one step closer.
<swiftarrow> chelz, yes, thanks
<Tyiuo> chelz, yes unfortunately this bug http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=46578 is ruining me and is only fixed in 5.3.x
<swiftarrow> iflema, thanks
<chelz> shawnboy: oh i just remember that from some guides. strange that the guide i linked didn't mention that, it should have
<chelz> shawnboy: eh
<Dantonic> !aotuv
<shawnboy> chelz: prompts me for PASSPHRASE now, which makes sense (not password) but then for some reason doesn't work. i'll look at it more closely to see if I can get a clue.
<chelz> Tyiuo: one way to install later packages is to do apt-pinning, only it does get pretty risky.
<iflema> swiftarrow is that sarcasm? xorg.conf.new should be in ya home directory....
<chelz> shawnboy: passphrase sounds like the key you made has a passphrase
<BeeStone> hi
<Tyiuo> chelz thanks, as I said Im a noob at all of this, but its not common for people to upgrade to latest versions of php? What is the normal recourse?
<swiftarrow> iflema, no, not sarcasm.  Yes, it finally generated, and it's in my home dir.  thanks, sincerely
<iflema> kk
<Tyiuo> (ie if its risky, its probably something I shouldnt do)
<esicam> How to join two partitions?
<chelz> Tyiuo: people normally just take the version their OS is offering. then wait for a later version in a later release of the distro. but sometimes people do need later versions of packages and apt-pinning is one way to get them. here: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<igie> chelz: I changed my "user privileges to include "FUSE" and VirtualBox. But I undid all of those changes after i messed things up.
<BeeStone> Have you guys tested Radeon HD3xxx -series GPUs with that non-opensource (i'm not sure what it is in english..) GPU driver in Ubuntu 9.10?
<shawnboy> chelz: I searched that page for all ".pub" references and it doesn't mention removing the id_rsa.pub from the orig dir. that would be helpful in docs. thanks again. I'll see if I can't figure out what's holding me up now.
<chelz> esicam: no way. you can grow/shrink them and copy the contents of one into another then delete the smaller one
<Dr_Willis> esicam:  one way.. shrink one.. enlarge other.. copy stuff over... repeate as needed.
<Dr_Willis> esicam:  i dident say it was a good way. :)
<Dantonic> anyone know anything about aotuv whether or not it's better than regular vorbis codecs? and how to install it on ubuntu 9.10?  Thank you
<red> VLC subtitles delay is not working properly (at all). I can see the new delay when changing it on the fly with default keybindings f and g, but it has no actual impact on the subtitle sync - anyone know what might be the problem? (works in windows environment fine)
<Tyiuo> chelz oh I see that makes sense, so ubuntu hardy is not offering php 5.3 yet, do things normally take a long time? Thanks for the pinning link Ill look into it :)
<geekyogi1> chelz : ubuntu 9.04 usb install says : uncompression errortrd.lz ................ system halted..  tryin tat kernel thing now...
<archboxman> Kerio: what the outcome????
<BeeStone> Should I use that non-open-source GPU driver with my HD365?
<jack5463> What does this mean? "Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<freeride1> guys, please advice how to add win7 to grub2?
<daemonvs> can i use itunes in ubuntu?
<shawnboy> freeride1: it's not added automatically?
<Dr_Willis> sudo update-grub should see/add win7
<chelz> igie: what's the output of "groups youruser"
<freeride1> first ubuntu was installed, then i installed win7 but grub2 still launches and i cannot boot win7
<chelz> igie: make sure it has "plugdev" in it
<freeride1> Dr_Willis thanks
<BeeStone> please guyyyys help!
<chelz> !ati | BeeStone
<ubottu> BeeStone: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<igie> chelz: iguana : iguana adm cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<BeeStone> thanks :)
<freeride1> Dr_Willis work great thanks!
<zvacet> freeride1:  I you can boot in ubuntu
<daemonvs> can i use itunes in ubuntu?
<infid> heh
<BeeStone> daemonvs with wine i think yes
<BeeStone> but rythmbox should do the trick
<shawnboy> chelz: Oops, actually that page does list "rm id_rsa.pub" after uploading it to server,but it doesn't explain why and I figre I may need to use it on another server, so I kept it where it was.
<chelz> igie: you can try looking through your ~/.bash_history to see if you didn't anything that you didn't revert
<Dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Dr_Willis> i dont think itunes works with wine
<chelz> igie: make sure the prefs on /media are sane also
<BeeStone> aa, k
<Dantonic> daemonvs, check out songbird
<daemonvs> ahh ok
<daemonvs> thanks
<chelz> shawnboy: ah. well did making a new key work?
<geekyogi1> chelz :  tat kernel thing says..  "Loading boot sector.. booting.. could not locate active partition
<chelz> geekyogi1: what did you use?
<shawnboy> chelz: well, I entered passPHRASE and then output from -vvv shows it is only looking for dsa.. so it fails.
<chelz> shawnboy: did you generate a dsa?
<shawnboy> chelz: not sure how to make it accept rsa. maybe I have to add a line to the sshd_config on freenas box
<chelz> shawnboy: or just use dsa
<shawnboy> no. i only gen'd rsa
<chelz> your call
<geekyogi1> chelz : unetbootin.. created the bootable usb of the kernel thing tat you gave me..
<geekyogi1> chelz : http://boot.kernel.org
<BeeStone> what packet should i install to get the best flash support for firefox
<Kerio> still no success, gotta get another MB :/
<shawnboy> chelz: true. seems like i remember reading somewhere that sometimes an option must go into sshd_config to allow rsa keys. i may look around for that since I already have rsa keys.
<Dr_Willis> !flash | BeeStone
<ubottu> BeeStone: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<igie> chelz: how do I "prefs on /media are sane" ??
<chelz> geekyogi1: i think there might be something wrong with your hardware. at least one of these should work
<chelz> igie: pastebin "ls -la /media/"
<geekyogi1> chelz : hmm.. k..
<chelz> geekyogi1: if you have a local Linux Users Group you could try bringing it to one of their meetings
<jack5463> What is this telling me on start up? Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<bloodski> my resolution is fishy, i want 1920x1080, but i get 1280x720 or something, i have to move the mouse to see the full desktop, what can i do?
<igie> chelz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370125/
<geekyogi1> chelz : yeah.. I'd surely do tat..! :) Thanks a lot for your help... we tried our best..
<chelz> geekyogi1: yeah i'm sorry. just if nothing boots, and really nothing, then there's gotta be a hardware issue. it's definitely not your cdrom drive or anything
<shawnboy> chelz: man says RSAAuthentication is option for sshd_config but says default is "yes." :(  Well, maybe I'll try adding it explicitly anyway to try it.
<chelz> igie: hmm i'm not sure. if going through ~/.bash_history doesn't work then you might have to backup+reinstall. although i admit i'm not good at these kinds of issues
<chelz> shawnboy: do you use dsa with putty?
<igie> chelz: I think i screwed up when I did "sudo chown root /media"
<geekyogi1> chelz : k.  will go n kick the dell guys.! :P
<shawnboy> chelz: no. rsa with putty. I'm going to boot into Xp and see if rsa works from Putty just for sake of curiosity. If I don't see you again (it's late),thanks a lot for your help. I'm grateful.
<chelz> igie: actually all the stuff in my /media is owned by root, so that's normal
<igie> chelz: all I was trying to do was get a folder shared, but I kept getting this error: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<cWe_cRi> ah bTe eUnkz
<cWe_cRi> aiNk bTUh k bGOh
<chelz> igie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014509
<igie> chelz: thank you thank you for helping me get the HD mounted again.. Much obliged :)
<chelz> igie: ah yeah, sorry i don't know how to troubleshoot usb issues really
<igie> chelz: thanks for the link, i've been through that thread and 100 others like it to no avail :(
<igie> chelz: thanks for trying :)
<ezrafree> hello
<Owner> I have created an exception in PAM, so a single user can log-in without entering a pwd. If the user now logs out, or the session dies (and gets restarted), the "login screen" (DisplayManager) shows. All the user then needs to do, is click his name (the only one in the list) and his session authenticates correctly. Can I skip the "login screen" completely, instead?
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me (or point me to an article online that tells me) how to get rid of the older kernels i'm given the option to boot into in grub?
<[BT]Brendan> I just tried installing OSS and completely destroyed my audio. How can I get the original audio drivers back to how they were?
<chelz> ezrafree: sudo apt-get install computer-janitor
<ezrafree> chelz: thank you kindly
<rosco> in UNetbootin, "lubuntu" would be considered which distro?  ubuntu, xubuntu,
<chelz> rosco: ubuntu with lxde
<rosco> chelz: not an option
<obiwan_> lol guys, can  u believe it? i washed my robes with my earbuds in, ahahhah and out of the washing machine they work, and yet they look brand new now hahaha
<chelz> !ot | obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rosco> earbud?
<obiwan_> oops sry
<ezrafree> oh, it looks like i already have computer-janitor... now to find it :)
<obiwan_> sryyyyyyy
<chelz> rosco: lubuntu is lxde
<obiwan_> i ghouthg tthis was ubuntu-offtopic
<obiwan_> wrong channel sry excuse me :(
<chelz> igie: i'd bet money there's a way to get that working
<rosco> i understand, i think.  two choices.  ubuntu or xubuntu.  this is to make live iso onUSB
<ezrafree> anyone know where the icon for computer-janitor is?
<chelz> igie: about your usb issues i'd try a livecd on the box and a possible reinstall. about samba, it just takes the right kind of tweaking
<miriam> ola hay ente del juan xxiii del zaidin
<miriam> ??
<archboxman> next week 8600 gts clock speed 710 great :::::::)))))
<miriam> bay
<chelz> ezrafree: http://images.tothetech.com/2009/07/ubuntu-menu-computer-janitor.jpg
<igie> chelz: I'm sure there is... but its 5am here and i'm going to give up for tonight, will try again tomorrow... Thanks for your help :)
<igie> chelz: can I re-install without loosing all my personalization formatting ?
<ezrafree> chelz: thanks again
<chelz> igie: if you backup your ~/ dir including all dotfiles
 * archboxman bed time have fun :)
<rosco> 2nd question in making this live iso for usb flash.  i've an older version of ubutnu, i think, that i'd like erased in the process
<chelz> rosco: older on the usb or on your harddrive?
<ezrafree> i don't see anything in computer-janitor that appears to be my old kernel versions i'm seeing offered to me at boot time... any ideas?
<meowbuntu> !intel
<rosco> on usb.  chelz .  i'd like to write over it
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rosco> write over the old one, chelz
<alabd> Hello , hw to make linux-debian base/ubuntu not to ask password after waking up ?
<chelz> ezrafree: if it doesn't pick them up then removing older linux-image s in synaptic will do it
<meowbuntu> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<igie> chelz: thanks :) i'll try it tomorrow, thanks again.
<chelz> alabd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298944
<rosco> ah, it is xubuntu 8.  i'll leave it there and use it.  thanks anyway, chelz
<chelz> igie: cya. have a test system to play around on is a good idea
<chelz> rosco: i think unetbootin will write over it
<[BT]Brendan> Nothing happens when the volume control is double clicked...
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: righ click -> open volume control
<rosco> i've iso for xubuntu 9.1 and for lubuntu 9.1.  hrmm
<ezrafree> should i mark the old kernel versions for removal or for "complete removal"
<[BT]Brendan> Thre is only right click > sound preferences
<cWe_cRi> ah....
<gatinho> oi
<[BT]Brendan> and in  it there is no file menu
<chelz> ezrafree: your choice. complete frees up more hdd space. it's also generally a good idea to leave one or two besides the latest for recovery purposes. also only make sure to remove ones you're sure are old
<gatinho> oi
<chelz> !hi | gatinho
<ubottu> gatinho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gatinho> ola
<pingfloyd> you generally should always leave the second most recent
<gatinho> ho may god
<pingfloyd> in case you run into a problem and need to revert
<chelz> [BT]Brendan: restoring sound stuff can be done through the sound troubleshooting document
<gatinho> mim brazil
<ezrafree> chelz: makes sense, thanks for all your help
<bazhang> !br | gatinho
<ubottu> gatinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jack5463> from where do i delete ~/.gconfd/saved_state
<chelz> jack5463: you can do it from a terminal
<mawst> Ok so I guess what I'm looking for is that little "Desktop Effects" menu item fedora had to enable screen wobble etc.
<bloodski> my resolution is fishy, i want 1920x1080, but i get 1280x720 or something, i have to move the mouse to see the full desktop, what can i do?
<bloodski> (running ubuntu 9.04 on nvidia ion platform)
<chelz> !compiz | mawst
<ubottu> mawst: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mawst> Thanks.
<q0_0p> is it possible to downgrade bios firmware with flashrom?
<bazhang> mawst, you mean ubuntu certainly
<q0_0p> or is that not possible
<bazhang> mawst, in ubuntu it is compizconfig-settings-manager
<alabd> thanks che
<chelz> !x | bloodski
<ubottu> bloodski: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alabd> chelz: thanks
<albech> q0_0p, it should be possible
<jack5463> chelz, what command do i write to delete ~/.gconfd/saved_state
<chelz> jack5463: "rm  ~/.gconfd/saved_state" (without the quotes)
<meowbuntu> will this skype version work on ubuntu 9.10 http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<q0_0p> albech, thx
<blockcold> hello
<albech> meowbuntu, yes
<chelz> meowbuntu: according to the skype people it will. if you trust them. :P
<chelz> !hi | blockcold
<ubottu> blockcold: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<albech> meowbuntu, you can also get it from the reps
<hyperstream> meowbuntu, im using the one via the link
<meowbuntu> albech,  which is best
<albech> meowbuntu, try 'sudo apt-cache search skype'
<meowbuntu> hyperstream, what link the repo or the linux skype
<hyperstream> meowbuntu, the one from the url is a .deb package, everything works
<hyperstream> meowbuntu, thee link
<albech> meowbuntu, its an advantage to use the reps cause future updates will be pushed to you through the update manager
<Tek-5-8-6> Are there any easy to follow tutorials about how to set up a RAID with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<chelz> !raid | Tek-5-8-6
<ubottu> Tek-5-8-6: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mawst> Not logging in as root is strange...
<mawst> :/
<Tek-5-8-6> sweet , Much appreciated
<meowbuntu> althere are 2 skype applications but none are actyally skype that i can tell
<albech> mawst, you just have to get used to it.. i felt the same for quite a while ;)
<meowbuntu> python-skype - Skype API wrapper for Python     skysentials - extra functionalities for Linux Skype client
<meowbuntu> but not skype
<mawst> Is there anything like rss (really slick screeensavers) package for ubuntu?
<chelz> meowbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<albech> meowbuntu, if you add mediabuntu to your rep they will be there
<chelz> meowbuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeEthics
<blockcold> boooooooooooooooooom
<meowbuntu> albech, mediabuntu how
<albech> meowbuntu, http://blog.dipinkrishna.info/2009/10/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-910.html
<chelz> mawst: there's electric sheep
<meowbuntu> blockcold, please dont start that
<bazhang> blockcold, did you have an ubuntu support question
<blockcold> lol u are so sweet kitty
<boss_mc> !ot | blockcold
<ubottu> blockcold: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> blockcold, please stay on topic
<chelz> mawst: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=screensaver&searchon=all&suite=karmic&section=all
<blockcold> i need a good ascii art program for ubuntu!
<chelz> !medibuntu | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<freeride> i installed win7 but grub2 after upddate-grub doesn't launch it. what to do?
<chelz> blockcold: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564974
<meowbuntu> free_loader, this is not #windows
<charles__> hey folks, how do i go about starting a program from the terminal and have it return me directly to a prompt? maybe with the ability to close that terminal with the program still running?
<bazhang> meowbuntu, he is dual booting
<meowbuntu> !ot | freeride
<ubottu> freeride: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chelz> freeride: this might be your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151&highlight=grub+invalid+signature&page=2
<rww> charles__: put an & after the program name. e.g.: "firefox &"
<hyperstream> meowbuntu, its grub2 related.
<Dr_Willis> charles__:  see bash job controll docs..   -->   command  & ,   to launch to background   then use exit command to close the terminal ifyou want
<freeride> free_loader i use ubuntu and this is a question according grub2 in ubuntu, so what should i do?
<meowbuntu> oops sorry freeride ask your qwuestion
<miha> nany idea how to use xvidtune or something to change size/position of desktop, it says "Unable to query monitor info " .. also http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3694/
<chelz> charles__: if you close the terminal &, it will close the program. to keep it running you need to use something like gnu screen or dtach. you might try pressing alt+f2 and running stuff that way
<miha> some user on local ubuntu forum asks how to have same position in windows and ubuntu
<chelz> !x | miha
<ubottu> miha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<freeride> meowbuntu i installed win7 but grub2 doesn't launch it, i know how to fix it in grub but grub2 installed
<charles__> i see
<mawst> so what is it then apt-get search <blah>?
<meowbuntu> freeride, windoes needs to be firs before ubuntu
<chelz> mawst: add the repos then you can use synaptic
<meowbuntu> firs = first
<chelz> freeride: you could try pastebinning your grub.conf and "fdisk -l" output
<charles__> thanks for the help so far, guys
<hyperstream> !grub2 | free_loader
<ubottu> free_loader: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<StrongOrder> Hey there! Anyone can recommend a pdf viewer, which can display and make annotations? Evince just doesn't cut it... :(
<hyperstream> free_loader, that may help.
<freeride> chelz a minute
<meowbuntu> freeride, keepasking here but also google "how to install ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7"
<chelz> charles__: Dr_Willis is correct about "exit". closing the terminal will kill any background programs though
<meowbuntu> ^ or similar
<Dantonic> how do I stop sound juicer from starting when I insert a CD? Ubuntu 9.10
<abhijit> how to download windows games?
<soreau> abhijit: That has nothing to do with ubuntu
<mawst> Seems I already have synaptic installed.
<hyperstream> abhijit, go to the game website and download it. its off topic
<abhijit> soreau & hyperstream because whn i clik on download they say this game is not available for this os
<charles__> that's fine, mainly i just don't like having a dozen terminals open while i'm doing stuff sith root privledges, so at least beign able to run several things from one terminal window will help
<abhijit> but i am using ubuntu
<hyperstream> !wine | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<miha> chelz wiki link looked promising, but there's no example for xrandr --pos  (which seems to be what that user needs.. move desktop around)
<abhijit> and i want to run those games on wine
<abhijit> ok
<hyperstream> abhijit, read the post above ^^
<kyon-MTfr> Hello, alsaconf can't find my SB Audigy SE card that lspci can. Could someone help me please?
<miha> chelz although factoid here claims there's answer to that
<freeride> chelz grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/m5e878820
<meowbuntu> is it a good idea to install " deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free" to ubuntu
<hyperstream> meowbuntu, .... it was recommended to you wasnt it ?
<freeride> chelz i think there's a problem with hd0 and hd1 but i don't know how to change it
<hyperstream> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<meowbuntu> freeride, did you try my google suyuggestion too
<hyperstream> meowbuntu, read above^
<freeride> meowbuntu not yet
<meowbuntu> ok when ready you can
<chelz> miha: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/06/msg02104.html
<freeride> meowbuntu i nedd to configure grub2 but i don't know how
<chelz> miha: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/06/msg01393.html
<BlueEagle> strongorder: Did you try `pdfedit`?
<StrongOrder> BlueEagle, nope
<chelz> freeride: also "fdisk -l" and "/etc/default/grub"
<StrongOrder> BlueEagle, worth it?
<Dantonic> how do I stop an application from launching when I insert a music CD?  I originally selected the option to "always perform this action"  when inserting a CD, but I'd like to undo that.  Ubuntu 9.10
<freeride> fdisk -l gives nothing
<chelz> freeride: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> strongorder: I have no idea, but I do see that it does have a tool for selecting annotations atleast.
<hyperstream> Daniel_G, system->pref->prefered applications
<chelz> Dantonic: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<StrongOrder> BlueEagle, you see, even xpdf can display annotations, not Evince :(
<chelz> or that
<hyperstream> Dantonic, , system->pref->prefered applications
<Dantonic> chelz, I dont have "removable drives and media"
<Dantonic> oh ok
<hyperstream> sorry Daniel_G, wrong nick :)
<sisu_math> yn
<freeride> chelz http://pastebin.com/m7dc1e14d
<Dantonic> hyperstream, I don't see an option for what I'm looking for
<Dantonic> hyperstream, to stop sound juicer from opening when I insert a CD
<iceroot> how to set a proxy for wifi-connection using nm-applet? just seeing the possibility of adding a gateway
<hyperstream> Preferred Applications
<miha> chelz http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/app/grandr/ this would almost be, but doesnt have gui for moving desktop around :D
<Dantonic> hyperstream, ya I'm in there
<miha> chelz there's email of author i should ask nicely? :D
<hyperstream> Dantonic, its not the multimedia setting ?
<Dantonic> hyperstream, no it has Rythmbox set for that
<hyperstream> hmm
<hyperstream> one sec
<Dantonic> ty
<chelz> freeride: do you have windows 7 on sda (hd0) or sdb (hd1)?
<freeride> chelz sda in fact but there's always a problem with it
<miha> chelz google says xvditune and xrandr don't mix :D
<miha> so grandr would be welcome, right? :D
<hyperstream> Dantonic, just googling around on the topic, I had a similar situation here; try right-clicking on a text file in Nautilus and choose "Properties" and changing the default preferred program there. That's what finally worked in my case. (different application, perhaps same process?)
<Dantonic> hyperstream, ok let me try thanks
<chelz> freeride: do these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<charles__> should i use "gksudo gedit" or will just "sudo gedit" suffice?
<eviltoaster> hi, i added an nfs share to my fstab but it does not mount at bootup.. if i do mount -a everything works :S
<rww> ubottu: gksudo | charles__
<ubottu> charles__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chelz> miha: worth a shot
<fornix> charles__, both work. thats what i observed
<rww> charles__: in other words, use gksudo :)
<fornix> gksudo just gives u a graphical password menu. sudo will giv u a prompt command. i think thats the only difference. i may be wrong
<rww> fornix: there's a link in the ubottu factoid above with more information.
<charles__> fair enough, it's a habit i had been in, i was just wondering if i was indulging in overkill or not :D
<chelz> fornix: there's a bit more to it than that
<Isy> hello!
<chelz> charles__: better safe than sorry
<chelz> !hi | Isy
<ubottu> Isy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fornix> rww, yes.. looking at it. i myself never used gksudo :P
<Dantonic> hyperstream, I tried, but there's no setting in there for sound juicer.  I hit the reset button nevertheless for the open with setting... it still opens with sound juicer...
<chelz> eviltoaster: http://tombott.com/Automatically_Mount_Additional_HD_in_Ubuntu_8.10_and_Ubuntu_9.04 - read carefully
<hyperstream> Dantonic, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1218026.html
<rww> Dantonic: Open a file browser (nautilus), then do edit -> preferences -> media, see if it's on there.
<hyperstream> Dantonic, teaches you how to set it as a preferred default app,
<eviltoaster> chelz, thanks
<hyperstream> Dantonic, err hold on
<hyperstream> yes
<hyperstream> Dantonic, second post.
<Dantonic> ok thanks  a lot hyperstream yes there's the setting I see it!!
<nozes> yes
<zetheroo> why is it that even when i share a folder on the network I cannot see it on other computers?
<alabd> hello , is there any driver for this dail up modem > Creative Modem Blaster V.90 PCI DI5655
<hyperstream> Dantonic, nps, thank google :D
<boss_mc> zetheroo: are all the computers in the same workgroup?
<zetheroo> using Ubuntu for over 4 years and still cannot get this sharing thing working properly
<zetheroo>  boss_mc: how would I check that?
<Dantonic> hyperstream, just out of curiosity, what did you type in google to find that? cause I searched as well
<Dantonic> rww, also thanks
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  try entering the ip of the server instead of the host/machine name.. also try entering the full path to the share.
<chelz> !smb | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<boss_mc> zetheroo: on windows right click on 'My Computer' and hit properties, on linux check /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hyperstream> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sound+juicer+ubuntu+default+application
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive had some issues where i had to edit teh hosts file to get the names/ips right
<Dantonic> ah hehe cool... thanks again hyperstream
<zetheroo> so all in all sharing data over network is not fluid in Ubuntu ... right!?
<ae86-drifter_> wats a good kernel for use with a server that constantly running
<chelz> zetheroo: should work fine. just doing stuff through properties
<hyperstream> Dantonic, nps man :)
<zetheroo> i should be able to right-click a folder and share it ... period ... but it does not work like that it seems
<chelz> ae86-drifter_: default ubuntu server kernel should do fine
<zetheroo> chelz: been through that hundreds of times ... sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<chelz> zetheroo: well troubleshoot if you care to find out why
<jefimenko> my sound works with alsa (i.e. when i use aplay or "mplayer -ao alsa"), but i don't hear anything through pulse. any ideas?
<zetheroo> extremely hit and miss
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  if your workgroups are not the same it can cause issues.. windows firewall can cause issues
<ae86-drifter_> chelz, tht wat im usin
<hyperstream> !pulse | jefimenko
<ubottu> jefimenko: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive also nioticved that windows is a bit weird about seeing shares/machines with my newest router. Not sure what the deal is with it.
<chelz> !LTS ae86-drifter_
<chelz> !LTS | ae86-drifter_
<ubottu> ae86-drifter_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<freeride> chelz doesn't work. win7 is in the boot menu but doesn't boot. I had a problem while installing windows partion was for example on hd0 but then in ubuntu it became hd1. It's easy to fix in grub but not in grub2. so that's the problem
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: but this is not even with Windows machines ... even with other Ubuntu machines its super erratic
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  sometimes the xp and Vista box see each other (wired) and some times they dont
<hyperstream> zetheroo, i was the same as you until last week, i have the perfect guide bookmarked
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  so ive found shareing with windows just as eratic
<hyperstream> zetheroo, give me a sec mate
<chelz> freeride: you did osprobe?
<zetheroo> hyperstream: ok
<ae86-drifter_> im usin 9.10 server edition
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i went throgh each box and made sure their hosts/ips were right.. and set teh router to reserve the ips for the righ machines. (or set them to be static) and ive not had much problems sence
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis; I understand if maybe from Linux to Windows it can be a bit iffy ... but Linux to Linux? ... that should be a sinch
<hyperstream> zetheroo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  you would think windows to windows would work also wouldent you.. but again.. my HOSTS/IP#'s seem to been the main issue for all the m achines
<freeride> chelz i did
<hyperstream> zetheroo, thats for linux - windows ;/
<hyperstream> zetheroo, works similar for ubuntu to ubuntu tho
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yeah ... that is not at all a user-friendly thing to have to tell people that they have to do to share data on the network
<chelz> freeride: and ubuntu works fine?
<hyperstream> zetheroo, i set my main pc up(its dynamic but i still did the wins thing sorted it all out for me)
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive had to fight with windows only networks as well.
<zetheroo> hyperstream: ok thanks
<jefimenko> hyperstream: thanks, but i know what pulseaudio is an i have been searching and working on this for a few days to no avail :(
<freeride> chelz oh yeah, ubuntu works, did you mean why do i want win7? :D
<zetheroo>  Dr_Willis: I know ... but I have never had to do static IP addressing with Windows XP for instance ...
<chelz> freeride: no, just curious that grub2 doesn't work just for 7
<hyperstream> jefimenko, pastebin your asound.rc please
<hyperstream> jefimenko, asound.conf *
<freeride> chelz but grub worked great, should i downgrade grub?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  becasue with windows theres some service thats supposed to let windows machines see the network and map hostname->ip properly. (wins server i think) that gets confused.. and the whole network gets confused
<atlef_> freeride: have you tried sudo update-grub
<chelz> freeride: it looks like it's pointing to the right place if 7 is on sda. i guess you could try downgrading
<freeride> atlef_ i did
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:   then you get into multi-wins servers on thelan fighting.. :)
<jefimenko> hyperstream: ~/.asoundrc ?
<Isy> hello, I have a question to ubuntu can someone help me ?
<atlef_> ok
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: true
<Isy> my laptop has Vista and a virus which I didnt got deleted
<miha> chelz i found something that might be useful http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes#ObtainingmodelinesfromWindowsprogramPowerStrip if someone would update the ubuntu wiki you gave me for desktop position
<Isy> so I want to take ubuntu as full system
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  samba is not a 'trivial' thing. :) as much as people want to belive it is...
<hyperstream> jefimenko, well that site takes you through the procedure or setting it up ?
<Isy> is that possible ?
<freeride> chelz how to change sda to sdb in grub2?
<atlef_> freeride: there is also some info here:
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I just thought Linux would have the server/network thing down a bit better than Windoz
<Isy> deleting vista and let the laptop run with only ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  for linux to linux - use NFS it will be MUCH faster
<atlef_> freeride: there is also some info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<freeride> atlef_ where?
<freeride> ))
<zetheroo> well my workgroup is "WORKGROUP" so that is not the issue
<Isy> ... someone read my issue ?
<freeride> atlef_ my english is too bad for this :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: NFS? ... is that a whole 'nother thing to configure in text files etc?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  also check out the smbtree and findsmb commands and some of the 'using samba book' to see other trouble shooting commands
<Isy> someone from Germany here too ?
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<enterneo> how to install JDK 6 (not OpenJDK) on 9.10?
<k3rl0u4rn> hello people, I have a smart alert on a 500 Gb drive and I have bought a new 640 Gb driver yesterday, can I clone the small disk on the big one withtout problem ?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i can get a nfs server setup in about 5 min. :) and the speed.. well i wont say its 2x as fast as samba.. but it IS faster
<k3rl0u4rn> I do have read errors on the first one, 11 blocks were partially written
<chelz> freeride: try this: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<k3rl0u4rn> also, is it safe to clone a disk which contains a swap partition used by the live cd ?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: this is interesting ... by default the WINS Support is disabled in smb.conf
<atlef> freeride: sorry to hear that. wait and repeat the question
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  as it should be i imagine,
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yeah?
<erUSUL> enterneo: install sun-java6-jdk
<chelz> freeride: only have:    set root=(hd0,2)
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i enabled it on ONE linux box.. and it seemed to have helped.. but i also edited all my hosts file
<chelz> k3rl0u4rn: best to disable that swap
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  so in theory there no wins being used
<enterneo> erUSUL, quick question, why does not JDK come up on software center, when I try to search from there?
<iflema> zetheroo NFS is native to linux samba not.
<k3rl0u4rn> chelz: ok for the swap question
<jack5463> In Places I have folders "version="1.0"?>". When i attempt to open it i get an error message stating "could not locate '&lt;?xml'". where did this come from? How do i correct the it?
<freeride> chelz thanks a lot, man. I'll try do my self. Thanks for great help ))
<erUSUL> enterneo: no idea sorry i do not use it (the software coentre) much
<zetheroo> iflema: I want both ... I mean I have both Windows and Linux machines on the network
<chelz> !java | enterneo
<ubottu> enterneo: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<meowbuntu> hi whats the minimum install size for ubuntu 9.10
<hyperstream> zetheroo, as i said i have samba setup on all my linux/windows boxes, they all share with each other, including the printer :)
<erUSUL> !specs | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<hyperstream> linux boxes*, windows is using its own sharing stuff
<erUSUL> !minimal | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zetheroo> hyperstream: and you did what was in that link you sent me?
<hyperstream> zetheroo, yep
<mawst> Where's grub.conf? heh
<jack5463> zzzzzzzz In Places I have folders "version="1.0"?>". When i attempt to open it i get an error message stating "could not locate '&lt;?xml'". where did this come from? How do i correct the it?
<zetheroo> hyperstream: does that have to be done on all Linux machines?
<hyperstream> zetheroo, setup one box as the wins server, and the rest up as clients
<erUSUL> !grub2 | mawst
<ubottu> mawst: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zetheroo> hyperstream: it's a heck of a big post :P
<hyperstream> zetheroo, samba has to be install on all machines yes (to share from each machine)
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive also found that on the network when i do connect to a share. i always bookmark the thing (under windows or linux) and it seems to rember it when i go back to the bookmark even if the share browser feature dosent see it. (under windows or linux) go figure...
<hyperstream> zetheroo, doesnt that that long to do tho :)
<chelz> hyperstream: did you find that guide?
<meowbuntu> !alternate cd
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<hyperstream> chelz, yes, via google last week
<hyperstream> chelz, pulling out my hair for days with samba lol
<chelz> hyperstream: wait did you link to it? i don't see the link
<hyperstream> :)
<chelz> hyperstream: link plz
<alabd> hello , is there any driver for this dail up modem > Creative Modem Blaster V.90 PCI DI5655
<erUSUL> !winmodem | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ikonia> alabd: that's listed as "win modem"
<alabd> erUSUL:  please first read question
<alabd> ikonia: you mean it does not have driver
<alabd> How to scan a rang of ip to see which one is live ?
<hyperstream> LOL
<ikonia> alabd: read the link that erUSUL sent you
<alabd> ikonia: read before
<ikonia> alabd: ok, so what's the problem ?
<chelz> alabd: try to set it up and you'll find out if there is one
<hyperstream> too funny... lol
<chelz> alabd: look into nmap for scanning
<adrian__> #ubuntu-artwork on irc.FreeNode.net.
<erUSUL> alabd: i read it. a pci modem is almost 99% of the time a winmodem that needs special drivers hard to find and use in linux. the link i gave you have information on how to proceed
<rww> adrian__: type /join #ubuntu-artwork
<eino> how do I create a shortcut that opens two programs at once?
<erUSUL> alabd: to scan nets use nmap
<ikonia> erUSUL: write a shell script and link to that
<erUSUL> eino: make a script that runs the programs make a shortcut to the script
<BlueEagle> erusul: You would have to create a shortcut to a shell script that runs the two programs either simultaneously or one after another.
<erUSUL> ikonia: ty ;)
<zetheroo> hyperstream: what really bothers me about this stuff is that I can recall having samba working over the network with Windows and Linux machines and never doing any of this config stuff .... so I don't understand how it can sometimes work great and other times just go nowhere ... if this configuration is really needed for it to work then without the configuration it should not work across the board .. right!? Makes no sense that it would work and then not ..
<erUSUL> BlueEagle: ty too lol
<BlueEagle> erusul: Happy tab-complete day. ;)
<ikonia> erUSUL: sorry - I'm clearly too dumb today
<erUSUL> ikonia: tab complete is adictive... i allways forget to use more than one letter too XD
<ikonia> zetheroo: what's the issue ?
<hyperstream> zetheroo, not sure mate, i had a hell of a past few years trying to get it functioning, and many hours googling recently.
<hyperstream> afk guys
<zetheroo> ikonia: just trying to figure out why Samba is so erratic :)
<ikonia> zetheroo: in what way ?
<mika__> Hi, I came from the gentoo world... now I'm playing with (k)ubuntu, but I've a question for you. Why the shell colors are so inexistent? I mean, it's all white, is there a way to config it with a nicer way or should I copy the gentoo dir colors file?
<chelz> zetheroo: samba is all about working on reversing a black box. you'll never have trouble with samba between two linux computers, it's always an issue with a non-samba system. usually windows.
<zetheroo> ikonia: well just trying to do a simple folder share
<ikonia> mika__: the shell uses colour, try ls --color
<rubymonk> Hello everyone, When my daugther messed with my computer, she seem to have disabled the applications at startup (nm-applet for example...) Any help to re-enable it please?
<chelz> mika__: that's from gentoo's .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> mika__:  you mean the colors for the ls command? or what exactly?
<zetheroo> chelz: nope .. that is my point ... i have the same issues with Linux machines
<chelz> gentoo's shell looks like this: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dberkholz/terminal.png
<BlueEagle> zetheroo: I wouldn't be suprised if historically the default config has been something that works but, due to security conciderations, this has been changed. The way it is now you need to know what you are doing when setting up a network service. That is a good thing.
<chelz> zetheroo: eh try NFS then
<ikonia> zetheroo: I've always found samba very solid, I'm surprised you're struggling. I find ubuntu's config tools very flakey, and don't use them, but directly controlling the samba.conf works fine normally
<rubymonk> Sounds like no applications defined in gnome-applications-properties is starting up
<zetheroo> ikonia: I suppose one has to know how to control smb.conf
<zetheroo> ikonia: I just got gadmin-samba ... trying it out now
<ikonia> zetheroo: yeah, if you can work with that, I promise no problems, the ubuntu tools.....for me are not worth it
<alabd> erUSUL: thanks How to scan a rang of ip to see which one is live with nmap
<ikonia> alabd: how big a range
<Owner> is there no way to configure AllowLogoutActions in the latest gdm? what?!
<alabd> ikonia: 0-255
<Owner> ... amongst others !
<erUSUL> alabd: install zenmap (a nmap gui) should be easier
<BlueEagle> rubymonk: Now you know why she should have her own non-sudo-enabled-account on your computer. ;)
<ikonia> alabd: depends what you define by active, services and firewalls will make that tricky to be for certain
<chelz> alabd: http://nmap.org/book/toc.html
<Dr_Willis> With samba  - it PAYS to read teh using samba book and other books on the topic. thers some nifty tools that are easially overlooked.
<alabd> chelz:  ikonia erUSUL do you know command line  ?
<rubymonk> BlueEagle: Well, she certainly used some keyboard shortcut... I dunno, she's 2 years and half...
<chelz> alabd: you need to read to learn command line
<alabd> chelz:  yes humble can read and can ask
<userdiniel> met malem lagi ngap
<chelz> alabd: reading is more dignified
<zetheroo> oh damn ... gadmin-samba wrote over my original samba file ... argh
<chelz> zetheroo: heh the fun of gui tools. helps to cp orig.conf orig.conf.1
<mika__> Dr_Willis: ls, but not just that, also the current user/host, the init process, and probably something else...
<chelz> mika__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486846 - this is part of it
<erUSUL> alabd: sudo nmap -sS -O net.ip/24
<Dr_Willis> mika__:  if you want to set a fancy bash prompt then go for it,.
<chelz> mika__: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=77342
<dewa_eheem> alabd, nmap -sS -O 192.168.1.*
<soreau> I am wanting to try to set my client to ipv4 instead of ipv6.. is there an easy way to do it?
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jefimenko> hyperstream: here is my /etc/asound.conf http://pastebin.ca/1787946
<mika__> chelz: thank you :)
<soreau> erUSUL: Thanks :)
<bi_21_chi> surabaya
<alabd> dewa_eheem: thanks
<alabd> erUSUL:  thanks
<geekyogi> chelz: Hi.. problem solved.. had 2 X 2 GB ram.. removed 1 slot..  now its working...  :)
<Niku_baiviku> hi there
<mika__> I've another question for you. I'm looking at the server edition. Is there something like landscape, but free? (as I'm setting up my home server for some try I cannot afford to pay for it :( )
<ikonia> mika__: look at puppet
<chelz> bi_21_chi: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local#indonesian
<silv3r_m00n> how to mount a cd and play the game........its a windows game
<silv3r_m00n> ??
<erUSUL> mika__: why you need something like landscape for a single server?
<chelz> geekyogi: whaaaaat. that is so wacky. how did you figure it out?
<chelz> !wine | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Niku_baiviku> new to ubuntu, just droped in from a crappy XPrience
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: do a little research on "wine"
<geekyogi> chelz: trial n error. :P
<erUSUL> mika__: maybe you are refering to something like ebox or webmin (not supported) ?
<jefimenko> my sound stopped working recently for normal ubuntu apps (totem, rhythmbox, etc.) but I was able to play sounds using alsa directly (i.e. "mplayer -ao alsa somefile.avi"). i've been trying the guides online for days now and cannot seem to resolve this sound issue. could anyone help me out? i'm not a novice user so I can paste you cfg file information easily
<Seveas> mika__, puppet or chef should be able to help you synchronize configuration. Nagios and cacti can do monitoring and graphing
<spekko> where can i get codecs for ubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> I am already using wine , but how to mount those cd iso ?
<Seveas> !codecs | spekko
<ubottu> spekko: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spekko> thanx
<Seveas> silv3r_m00n, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountdir
<Seveas> !iso > silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n, please see my private message
<geekyogi> chelz: tat RAM slot had the problem...
<mika__> erUSUL: I don't know, probably because having a web interface is faster than checking all the stuff directly from the shell :)
<chelz> geekyogi: ehh sure it's the slot? not the stick? you could try swapping the ram
<erUSUL> !ebox | mika__
<ubottu> mika__: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mika__> Seveas: ok, thank you, I'll look at them
<chelz> mika__: there are a lot of ways to manage a server, webmin also
<geekyogi> chelz:tried tat.. it's the slot..
<Seveas> mika__, ah, if you want 'just a webinterface', erUSUL gave the correct answer :)
<chelz> geekyogi: ah alright. does it work in another slot?
<mika__> erUSUL: nice.. :)
<geekyogi> chelz: yeah
<chelz> geekyogi: yeah something about that just made it corrupt stuff. eh well. strange that it cropped up now. you may have a dying mobo, capacitors going out or something. be sure to backup your data ;)
<Niku_baiviku> are there drivers for ati radeon, or creative audigy 2?
<Seveas> !radeon | Niku_baiviku
<ubottu> Niku_baiviku: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<davidrr> hello
<Seveas> !audigy | Niku_baiviku
<spekko> !terminal | spekko
<ubottu> spekko, please see my private message
<Seveas> ooh. no audigy thingy in the bot
<daho> how do I use usb memory in virtual box????
<geekyogi> chelz: yeah.. I think it has happened coz of using multiple virtual box, dynampis n other apps tat took a huge load on its memory...
<Niku_baiviku> so how do i get sound in tha machine?
<Niku_baiviku> motherboard?
<geekyogi> chelz: the lappy used to heat up like a volcano.!
<Niku_baiviku> my second day to ubuntu, and linux
<chelz> mika__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_hosting_control_panels
<Niku_baiviku> so id like to appologise in advance if ill ask stupid questions
<ikonia> Niku_baiviku: everyone is new, don't worry
<iflema> daho virtualbox-ose does not do utilise usb... the following version does http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<Seveas> Niku_baiviku, beginner questions aren't stupid questions :)
<mawst> Please tell me there's an ffmpeg package someplace
<Seveas> !ffmpeg
<Niku_baiviku> i found this "In Ubuntu 9.04, 8.10 and 8.04, this is found under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers" im curently using ubuntu 9.10, so should i downgrade to 9.04?
<Seveas> !ingo ffmpeg
<Seveas> !info ffmpeg
<iflema> daho http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<atlef> Niku_baiviku: there are no stupid questions, only stupid answers
<chelz> !sound | Niku_baiviku
<Seveas> (sigh, typo mania)
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 227 kB, installed size 824 kB
<ubottu> Niku_baiviku: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mawst> ok nm found it
<zetheroo> I cannot even see my shared folder on that machine i am sharing it from  :(
<chelz> mawst: synaptic has a lot
<zetheroo> this really sucks ..
<chelz> zetheroo: check the logs
<andrea> qualcuno sa perche il wifi non si connette piu ?
<zetheroo> forget it ... I'll just have to get a Windows machine set up to share stuff ... since I can see my Windows shares just fine on my Linux machines anyhow
<Niku_baiviku> i have no problem playing video or audio files, ive intalled the plugins, im not hearing the sound..
<erUSUL> !it | Guest42985
<ubottu> Guest42985: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jefimenko> i followed the guide at http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/12/17/upgrade-alsa-1-0-22-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/ to which i was referred by the ubuntu community docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and now my sound is broken :( can anyone please help me fix this
<zetheroo> Linux security is so good now that you have to be a wizard to get folders shared on the network :-/
<Seveas> zetheroo, security by inaccessibility :)
<Seveas> zetheroo, samba or nfs?
<zetheroo> Seveas: samba
<[deos]orodent> hello hello
<[deos]orodent> deos here
<[deos]orodent> orodent speaking
<gregor_> whats the dissq about ??????
<Seveas> zetheroo, could you pastebin your samba config and a description of which folder you want shared with which permissions?
<zetheroo> sure
<Seveas> gregor_, this is a support channel. Here you can ask questions if you need help with Ubuntu
<gregor_> oh i am just browsing ,dont need supp..........
<DENZEL_FOXX> yes hello
<DENZEL_FOXX> denzel foxx here
<DENZEL_FOXX> good night sweet prince
<atlef> !topic | gregor_
<ubottu> gregor_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<DENZEL_FOXX> good night sweet prince
<zetheroo> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/m7de18060
<Seveas> gregor_, #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter, you might like that :)
<[deos]orodent> ?DCC SEND "diaper_jesus" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<DENZEL_FOXX> good night sweet prince
<gregor_> ok
<DENZEL_FOXX> you will not recover
<nefast> Could someone point me in the right directions where I can find the solution to stop my laptop screen from dimming every time I don't touch if for 5 seconds?
<Niku_baiviku> please .. about that alsa mixer
<soreau> Is there a way to list all available kernel modules?
<jefimenko> i followed the guide at http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/12/17/upgrade-alsa-1-0-22-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/ to which i was referred by the ubuntu community docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and now my sound is broken :( can anyone please help me fix this
<Seveas> zetheroo, that looks ok, it will make 'MyFiles' accessible to anyone who can log in. What's the problem?
<zetheroo> Seveas: this is the original btw   http://pastebin.com/m1f23b06a
<atlef> nefast: power management
<zetheroo> Seveas: MyFiles? ...
<nefast> atlef, wow.
<nefast> I opened that menu for the tenth time, and now finally I see where I have to fix it.
<Seveas> zetheroo, yes, MyFiles, that's the name of the share you defined on line 74
<nefast> I am blind.
<Niku_baiviku> im still familiarising with the interface, how do i file>change device>alsa mixer... if i right click sound volume, on sound preferences i see sb0400 audigy 2 value at the hardware
<atlef> nefast: hehe
<nefast> Happens to me all the time :3
<atlef> nefast: so are we all at times
<zetheroo> Seveas: I thought I defined /home/Public as the share folder?
<nefast> And then I have to humiliate myself here. :D
<nefast> But thanks.
<Guest88202> anyone know where I can get some nice, dark emerald themes?
<atlef> nefast: you are more than welcome
<Seveas> zetheroo, you have defined a share accessible as //your.ip/MyFiles (from windows) or smb://your.ip/MyFiles (from ubuntu) that maps to /home/public
<atlef> nefast: this is why this channel is great
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, I am having issues with my mouse at the moment
<The_Toxic_Mite> I can move it, but I can't click anything
<zetheroo> Seveas: ok ... but i cannot see those shares in Linux or Windows ... do i need to manually enter in the IP's etc?
<gregor_> my wife tooo
<Seveas> zetheroo, try that first to work around any problems with name resolution
<chelz> !themes | Guest88202
<ubottu> Guest88202: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mikunos> hi guys I need help in order to enable my S-Video Output port
<mikunos> does anybody there can help me?
<Dr_Willis> mikunos:  what video card?
<mikunos> I have a nvidia graphica card
<Dr_Willis> mikunos:  install nvidia drivers. use nvidia-settings tool - works here
<mikunos> Dr_Willis 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce Go 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<Dr_Willis> mikunos:  want my xorg.conf?
<mikunos> have you the same g. card?
<mikunos> let me see it :)
<Dr_Willis> mikunos:  shouldent really matter
<mikunos> oh ok
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, my mouse isn't working properly. I can move it, but I can't click anything
<mikunos> Dr_Willis paste it, please
<DENZEL_FOXX> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Dr_Willis> nvidia 5500  tv out and ONLY the tv out on this box -> http://pastebin.com/f201d44d4
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<zetheroo> Seveas: ok I found it on my other Ubuntu machine ... but it asks for a password and then after i put it in it says Unable to mount location ... Failed to mount Windows share
<zetheroo> Seveas: but there is also a "public" share and that one works fine ...
<zetheroo> Seveas: why would that be?
<Seveas> zetheroo, did you type in your linux username/password? If so, try the smbpasswd command on your linux box to make sure samba knows your linux password. Then try again.
<mikunos> Dr_Willis this is my conf file http://pastebin.com/d13b494bf
<mikunos> seems to me that it is the same
<atlef> mikunos: this file should only be used as a reference i think
<mikunos> Dr_Willis maybe you can show me how have I edit it
<mikunos> atlef what do you mean with it?
<zetheroo> Seveas: is there a way I can make a link/map this shared folder?
<Seveas> zetheroo, you can make a bookmark to it in linux or a drive mapping in windows
<ngirard> Hi all. To my surprise, plugging my old Brother HL-1250 laser printer does nothing on a fresh installed ubuntu 9.10. It used to work "as is". Any ideas ?
<atlef> mikunos: he might not have the same PCI mentioned in xorg.conf Section "Device" Identifier     "Device0" Driver         "nvidia" VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation" BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
<mikunos> atlef can u help me?
<atlef> EndSection
<mikunos> Dr_Willis have I change something in that file?
<atlef> mikunos: give me 2 sec
<Seveas> ngirard, if nobody has a better answer: look at linuxprinting.org
<mikunos> atlef ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> mikunos:  all ive ever done is an the nvidia-settings tool (as root) and a few clicks and it works
<zetheroo> Seveas: ok cool
<Niku_baiviku> i've installed alsa mixer, should that solve the nosoound problem?
<mikunos> Dr_Willis in the setting window I don't see the second monitor
<buckfast> I'm getting an error playing videos with mplayer: looks like this file was encoded with (divx4/(old)xvid/opendivx) -> forcing low_delay flag. I searched for a solution but didn't really find anything helpful. It plays the videos fine, with audio and everything, just shows that box every time. VO driver:xv audio driver:alsa
<ngirard> Hi Seveas. Well, sure, i'll check it out
<zetheroo> Seveas: how do i get to it from Windows again?.
<Seveas> /your.ip/MyFiles
<Seveas> //your.ip/MyFiles
<Seveas> (the 2nd one)
<zetheroo> Seveas: hmm tried that ... opens FF and says cannot be found
<Dr_Willis> mikunos:  i recall some setting/menu to enable it. but im not on a machine with vga+tv out right now. this one has 2 DVI, other has just the tv out. (its a fileserver/mediaplayer)
<Seveas> ah, I'm stupid. Try backslashes instead :)
<Seveas> \\your.ip\MyFiles
<e01> hello
<cyberclone> #ubuntu-de
<cyberclone> +#
<Seveas> cyberclone, try this: /join #ubuntu-de
<e01> how can i install nvidia drivers
<gregor_> hi
<Seveas> !nvidia | e01
<ubottu> e01: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikunos> Dr_Willis my laptop is a Sony Vaio VGN-AR31S
<Kohar> Hello. Can some one help with Broadcom STA driver when i try install i get error: 2010-02-06 14:49:21,076 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod enabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<mikunos> I have dozen of output ports :D
<atlef> mikunos: have a look at dmesg in terminal and find nvidia:0000:
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello, my mouse isn't working properly. I can move it but it won't click anything. Can anyone explain why?
<mikunos> let me see it
<atlef> mikunos: this will tell you what the PCI adress for your gfx card
<mawst> Ok next question: Ugly fonts in Java apps... anyone know a fix?
<Seveas> The_Toxic_Mite, does it fail right at startup or has it stopped behaving properly just now?
<Dr_Willis> mawst:  installed the ms fonts package perhaps?
<alankila> mawst: GTK+ look-and-feel, if possible
<mawst> Not yet
<mikunos> atlef http://pastie.org/812262
<mawst> alankila, yeah that would be nice
<atlef> mikunos: this info you shold use in the xorg.conf you just saw in pastebin
<meowbuntu> ok
<zetheroo> Seveas: so yeah not sure how to get Windows to access that share ...
<mikunos> atlef can you write for me it, I'm so newbie for this operation
<mikunos> please
<ngirard> Seveas: solved. just changed my usb cable :) Thanks for your feedback
<The_Toxic_Mite> Seveas: It stopped behaving soon after I logged in
<The_Toxic_Mite> I can click anything on the XChat window
<The_Toxic_Mite> but I can't outside it
<mikunos> atlef are u still there?
<atlef> mikunos: in the xorg.conf you got from this other guy, look for this section and make sure you change the PCI part of it: http://pastie.org/812263
<hao> salve
<mikunos> atlef so the BusID is the parameter to use
<mikunos> right?
<atlef> mikunos: yes
<Dr_Willis> The_Toxic_Mite:  do you have a 'titlebar' still at the top of the xchat window?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I can't click anything on it though
<atlef> mikunos: just drop 000:
<Dr_Willis> The_Toxic_Mite:  does alt-f2 bring up a run dialog where you can type in commands?
<BigMike``> yo Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<BigMike``> Bark
<The_Toxic_Mite> Dr_Willis: Yeah
<Dr_Willis> The_Toxic_Mite:  as a test try 'metacity --replace' and see if that gets things working right.
<The_Toxic_Mite> Damn, I forgot to mention that I'm on Xfce :/
<Niku_baiviku> please give me a hand here.. ehat shoul i do with that sound card, is alsa mixer suposed to enable sounds?? im using a creative audigy2 sb, i totally lost. all i could find are some scripts and i donta have a clue what to do with them
<Dr_Willis> The_Toxic_Mite:  ive no idea at all then on xfce
<atlef> !sound | Niku_baiviku
<ubottu> Niku_baiviku: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<The_Toxic_Mite> Dr_Willis: I'll restart, brb
<Niku_baiviku> mmee too brb
<mikunos> atlef from where?? http://pastie.org/812262
<atlef> mikunos: YeTr2
<atlef> mikunos: yes
<mikunos> atlef remain zero
<MinusSeven> mikunos, i see the problem
<mikunos> 0000:01:00.0
<atlef> mikunos: could you post bot xorg.conf
<MinusSeven> loading NVIDIA UNIX x86
<atlef> *both
<MinusSeven> its trying to load it 86 times
<MinusSeven> x86
<mikunos> atlef http://pastie.org/812262
<BigMike``> .
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hey
<atlef> mikunos: did you recive one from another user?
<mikunos> atlef no
<Niku_baiviku> is anyone using audigy 2 sound card?
<Dr_Willis> Niku_baiviku:  i have in the past.. but not on this box.
<Dr_Willis> My Audigy 2zs worked for many a year for me under linux
<Niku_baiviku> how did yyou get it to work?
<alankila> I use audigy 2 zs stil. No issues at all
<atlef> mikunos: sorry, could you repeat your question? seem to have lost it :-)
<Niku_baiviku> did you had to install a driver?
<mikunos> atlef no I'm trying to understand what have I do with the BUSID
<mikunos> atlef yes of course
<mawst> Anyone know what the ms fonts package is called?
<oriol> hi
<mikunos> atlef I need the value for the BUSID
<alankila> Niku_baiviku: no. All I had to do was to enable digital output from the volume control applet so that pulse apps would send the digital audio over the link
<oriol> how can i activate multiverse repositories on kubuntu 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<oriol> i cannot install flash player, i am using amd64 operating system
<oriol> :(((
<oriol>  hello ?
<oriol> ubottu,
<atlef> mikunos: this should be right. but double check with this channel if you have problems.
<atlef> mikunos: sorry, http://pastie.org/812270
<mikunos> bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<oriol> atlef,
<atlef> oriol: yes?
<oriol> i cannot install flash player, i am using amd64 operating system
<oriol> how can i activate multiverse repositories on kubuntu 9.10 ?
<RS-232> How do I identify myself?
<mikunos> atlef have I restart it?
<atlef> oriol: http://pastie.org/812272
<Dr_Willis> oriol:  i install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package and it grabs flash and other suff on my 3, 64bit machines i have
<can_> RS-232: hold your passport into a mirror
<RS-232> can_: are you the official clown of this channel?
<oriol> on synaptic ?
<atlef> mikunos: yes, try. i just want to say that i can not give you any guaranties
<atlef> oriol: no, in a terminal
<can_> RS-232: not right now. i'm just working on it
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to do a fresh pulseaudio reinstall? i've been trying to fix my sound for days to no avail :(
<can_> RS-232: for identify in irc use /msg nickserv nickname password
<jefimenko> my sound used to work
<RS-232> can_: thanks man
<RS-232> can_++
<ajipubuntu> Problem with my Rhythmbox. sometimes it`s can play sometimes it`s stuck! That is bug?
<can_> RS-232: you are welcome
<ajipubuntu> Problem with my Rhythmbox. sometimes it`s can play sometimes it`s stuck! That is bug?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some bug/issue to me..
<phek> anyone know why i would be getting a "No devices to configure." error when running Xorg -configure on 9.10/ps3?
<gregor_> hey all
<can_> hey gregor_
<ajipubuntu> Dr_Willis, i have a problem with my rhythmbox
<can_> gregor_: nice nickname suffix ;P
<gregor_> wath proplem then ???
<ajipubuntu> Dr_Willis, I cant play the link from Malaysia
<expo> hey hello evryone
<mathesdat> hello
<mathesdat> i hae problem with 3d desktop
<atlef> hi there
<zilkomaa> Whats the problem i have java installed but namoroka doesnt show that after about:plugins command
<zilkomaa> just worked fine with firefox 3.57
<mathesdat> what i must do to have 4 desktop??
<expo> how can i install NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a driver on ubuntu 9.10
<atlef> zilkomaa: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib64/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so 50
<mathesdat> what i must do to have 4 desktop??
<ifancho> did someone find any drivers for a logitech 5000 webcam for 9.10
<atlef> or if you have 32bit the line should be: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 50
<zilkomaa> atlef: :DD
<expo> hey can someone help me to install NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a driver on ubuntu 9.10
<expo> ?
<zilkomaa> atlef: Thank you
<atlef> zilkomaa: you are welcome, just remember, restart the browser
<expo> ?
<zilkomaa> atlef: Yeah, everything is good now =)
<atlef> zilkomaa: and others https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/327088
<atlef> zilkomaa: good
<ajipubuntu> Dr_Willis, I cant play the link from Malaysia
<atlef> !launchpad| atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<atlef> !launchpad | atlef
<bazhang> atlef, /msg ubottu please
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  Huh?
<atlef> bazhang: sorry
<ajipubuntu> Dr_Willis, my Rhythmbox. i got a problem with it
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  i never use rythmbox. so No idea.
<ajipubuntu> ok..
<mode120> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<ranjan> how can i allow only some particular website acces using squid
<bazhang> mode120, ask a question then
<mode120> okay
<richthegeek> hi, anyone know a Wireless N dongle that actually works for more than 10 minutes that I can get in the UK?
<mode120> i can't make internet work on ubuntu 9.10
<epinky> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<richthegeek> mode120: it does seem to be pretty broken
<richthegeek> epinky: waaaay out of date, already looked
<richthegeek> epinky: not a noob, I do RTFM
<Niku_baiviku> i jost got the sound enabled thanks to alankilla...
<mikunos> atlef thanks for your help, but nothing has changed. I have rebooted the box but I continue to see only onw monitor and the twinscreen doesn't work at all. This is my hardware: http://pastie.org/812295
<mikunos> onw => one
<atlef> mikunos: have you tried: alt+F2 and enter: gksu nvidia-settings?
<mikunos> atlef already done :(
<epinky> richthegeek: really? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Linksys-WUSB600N-Wireless-N-Network-Dual-Band/dp/B001CXUVZS
<epinky> richthegeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#USB
<richthegeek> epinky: yes. Massive lists without any decent categorisation make stuff easy to miss though
<vitor> how to turn gnome manager display for command, terminal?
<vitor> than
<vitor> hallo!!!
<nozes> flw
<vitor> is anybody here?
<BigMike``> sure
<bazhang> vitor, your question is not c lear
<vitor> can u help me,please???
<mikunos> this is the xorg.conf created by the nvidia config tool: http://pastie.org/812299
<richthegeek> vitor: keep the noise down, it takes time to track down man pages ;D
<mikunos> atlef look above
<vitor> I turn out gnome display from service, how can I try to turn on it?
<BigMike``> read, read, and research
<vitor> ok
<atlef> mikunos: this is my twinmonitor settings in nvidia-settings: http://bildr.no/view/583337
<richthegeek> vitor: clarification - you drop out of Gnome into a TTY, and you want to know how to get back into it?
<faultyground> n00b question, whats the equivelent of "apt-get install" to uninstall?
<jimlovell777> Why does Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras no longer install JRE, FlashPlugin and common CODEC's?
<richthegeek> faultyground: apt-get remove
<epinky> vitor: do you mean gdm?
<faultyground> richthegeek: thanks
<vitor> nooo(((
<vitor> yeas
<vitor> gdm
<epinky> vitor: are you on Karmic?
<vitor> no 8.04 hardy
<richthegeek> vitor: It's not a huge issue but try and keep your replies on one line at a time rather than submitting each line as a new reply
<epinky> vitor: tried "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" ?
<vitor> I'm trying, one minute
<atlef> mikunos: not sure if that helps
<richthegeek> atlef: I assume both monitors are connected to the same card?
<renamon> y am i getting a green screen when i turn on my flatscreen monitor?
<mikunos> atlef look my conf http://bildr.no/view/583340
<richthegeek> renamon: probably your monitor is broken or a cable is loose. Try it from LiveCD or Windows
<basty> Hi
<renamon> could it just be cold?
<atlef> mikunos: so it only detect one monitor?
<mikunos> atlef exactly
<richthegeek> renamon: yeah I hear swine flu is a real pain for computers
<basty> anyone is running asterisk 1.4.29 with ubuntu 9.10 ? I have a problem with the init script on ubutu :-/
<atlef> mikunos: hmm
<renamon> if thats a joke i didnt get it
<richthegeek> renamon: no, your monitor could not just be cold.
<atlef> mikunos: am sorry, but this might be beyond me
<vitor> wrote an unknown command
<mikunos> atlef thanks for your help
<renamon> wat bout the resoloution color levels?
<atlef> mikunos: but will google further
<atlef> mikunos: *info
<mikunos> atlef yes i'm on it
<bazhang> richthegeek, if you are going to help then be helpful.
<atlef> mikunos: you might want to try the Fn keys
<renamon> should i ajust them?]
<richthegeek> renamon: do the following in this order. 1. Check the cables are all plugged in. 2. If you have a second cable, try that instead. 3. Try booting into Windows or a LiveCD environment and see if it is still broken
<og01> when i ssh into my box screen auto runs and attaches when i log in as one user, and it doesnt with a second... how to i have it done for the second user?
<richthegeek> bazhang: Am being. No reason I can't make a joke occasionally to pass the time.
<richthegeek> bazhang: further more, I answered his question with the joke.
<Welshy-Rob> anyone know of software that converts .ogv to .fly or .avi?
<renamon> its not broken just green. i can see my programs fine but the color is green everywhere
<bazhang> richthegeek, jokes in #ubuntu-offtopic  support here.
<phek> og01, probably set it up on your .bashrc
<og01> phek: i'll have a look thanks
<richthegeek> bazhang: having a go at one joke from me instead of vitor for flooding? Priorities much?
<bazhang> Welshy-Rob, flv? ffmpeg mencoder
<richthegeek> renamon: that sounds like a faulty cable or broken monitor
<richthegeek> renamon: check the cable is plugged in, and that the cable itself is not faulty
<ouyes> bazhang, richthegeek  is it a joke, or an obvious answer anyone can make
<renamon> hmm well i ajusted the color properties and it just fixtd itself so i guess that was it
<Welshy-Rob> bazhang, is that a reppo? or is it in the software centre?
<richthegeek> renamon: ok
<bazhang> Welshy-Rob, its a command line app
<Welshy-Rob> bazhang, okay thanks
<vitor> richthegeek  unknown command: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<renamon> i tried to install frets on fire software and it wouldnt install help please?
<richthegeek> vitor: not me who told you to do that. Should work though
<phek> so no one knows why Xorg -configure won't errors out with "no devices to configure" on 9.10/ps3?
<og01> phek: doesnt seem so...
<vitor> sorry
<og01> phek: anywhere else it could reside?
<phek> og01, same machine, different users?
<og01> phek: yeah
<renamon> i tried to install frets on fire software and it wouldnt install help please?
<og01> phek: my user starts screen apon login, a new user doesnt
<epinky> !who | vitor
<ubottu> vitor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<richthegeek> Welshy-rob: command should be something like this
<richthegeek> mencoder INPUTFILE -oac mp3lame -ovc copy -o OUTPUTFILE
<phek> og01, ~/.profile, /etc/bashrc, /etc/profile, or maybe even screen is your login shell (which would mean /etc/passwd)
<epinky> vitor: try "sudo killall -HUP gdm"
<og01> phek: thanks, i'll look at them all
<quietone> Welshy-Rob: If haven't already, check if Winff does what you want
<richthegeek> Welshy-rob: alternatively try    mencoder INPUTFILE -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts pass=1 -o OUTPUTFILE
<atlef> renamon: what error message do you get
<og01> phek: fyi it was in the ~/.profile
<Welshy-Rob> richthegeek,  okay ill give it ago
<phek> og01, sorry, the /etc files
<vitor> epinky killall?
<phek> og01, oh ok
<renamon> E: error of some kind.
<phek> og01, was going to say it wouldn't be the /etc file
<pokoko222> how to setup remote connection from my computer that has ubuntu to another pc at my home that has windows?
<epinky> vitor: yes, that should restart your gdm
<renamon> E: Invalid operation fretsonfire
<richthegeek> pokoko222: trying to view the Windows from Ubuntu?
<pokoko222> richthegeek yeah and to control that computer from mine
<pokoko222> will i have to setup ubuntu there too?
<atlef> renamon: try: sudo apt-get install fretsonfire
<Isy> sebseseb
<vitor> epinky: thank u, I try
<atlef> renamon: and pastebin the output
<fixer_33> hi i've got a problem with php on ubuntu
<renamon> wheres the pastebin?
<phek> pokoko222, set up remote desktop on your windows machine and run rdesktop on the linux machine
<fixer_33> i can't use query method from MDB2 library
<richthegeek> pokoko222: vaguely its as follows. enable remote desktop on Windows. Forward port 3389 through your router. Run rdesktop from Ubuntu
<atlef> !pastebin | renamon
<ubottu> renamon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phek> pokoko222, or set up vnc server on the windows machine and connect using vncviewer on the linux machine
<Isy> sebsebseb
<richthegeek> pokoko222: I guess that the main issue will be port-forwarding? Open your router on the Windows network and there should be a menu option for it
<vitor> epinky: wrote - gdm:process no kill
<rethus> have the twinkle-phone.
<pokoko222> instead of rdesktop isnt something else with GUI?
<rethus> how can i press digits if i call
<rethus> menas a phone-voice say... enter pin..  how can i press it on twinkle
<BigMike``> you also can set up vnc on the windows computer and in ubuntu and use a web page with java - ipaddress
<renamon> i posted it and its still not working
<rethus> i didn't find a way to do it
<richthegeek> pokoko222: yes, search the software centre for it. The terminal works best though, you can customise ports and res and such alot easier
<BigMike``> ipaddress:5800
<qtk> hi, how can I set root ?:>
<phek> pokoko222, rdesktop will display a "gui" (your windows desktop).  it's just ran from the command line.  not sure if there's a gui interface for rdesktop though
<epinky> vitor: ok, try "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<richthegeek> qtk: how can you become root whilst in a terminal?
<epinky> vitor: no sudo concerned just "/etc/init.d/gdm start" and enter
<pokoko222> any tutorial on rdekstop? i dont think i can handle port forwarding and stuff on my own.
<richthegeek> qtk: prepend "sudo" for one command, or run "sudo su root" to become root
<renamon> help?
<qtk> ok, I try
<atlef> renamon: just enter a name and paste into the box what you want to show and press paste and paste the link you get here
<renamon> i pasted it to the paste bin under renamon allready
<qtk> thx :PPP
<vitor> epinky: it want sudo
<richthegeek> renamon: it should have given you an URL
<richthegeek> renamon: paste that URL here
<qtk> And as if what to remove root from my account? (soory for my bad english :P)
<richthegeek> qtk: exit
<qtk> ok :P
<qtk> thx ;]
<renamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370237/
<renamon> there
<epinky> vitor: and if "sudo ...? what error gives you?
<richthegeek> renamon: grats, you mastered copy/paste
<atlef> renamon: it should be installed
<renamon> so wats going wit my compy?
<catzz> Hello how to change system language?
<renamon> i clicked on the icon and its not working
<atlef> renamon: so try alt+F2 and write: fretsonfire
<qtk> ok, I have already set the root. but when I try enter to the directory 'root' , pops me an error " Lack the required permissions to view the contents of the "root"."
<qtk> why ?:<
<renamon> still nothing
<renamon> it doesnt even attempt to start it
<ardchoille> qtk: you set a root password?
<qtk> no
<ardchoille> qtk: Sorry, misunderstood you
<renamon> yup still nothing
<qtk> hm
<atlef> renamon: sorry, i have reached the extent of my knowledge
<renamon> *bangs head on computer desk*
<ardchoille> qtk: gksudo nautilus /root
<renamon> y would it not open?
<atlef> renamon: it might have something to do with your gfx card
<atlef> renamon: but not sure
<renamon> i just upgraded the stupid thing
<renamon> and i downloaded the drivers and everything
<qtk> I enter the terminal 'sudo su root', all is well, but when I go to the root jumps out me the error
<qtk> hmm, adrchoille, i try ;p
<vitor> epinky thanks, just found it -- sudo startx !!!
<pokoko222> what should i write when vncviewer asks me for server?
<pokoko222> the ip of the pc i want to view?
<qtk> ok, thx :P
<ardchoille> yw
<renamon> wheres a good place to buy a new gfx card...
<renamon> ???
<ardchoille> renamon: amazon or newegg
<renamon> *bangs head repeadedly aginst chair, desk, and keyboard*
<asmob> how i can disable X server and all OpenGL applications...
<richthegeek> renamon: I hear the internet is good
<richthegeek> renamon: be aware that we are *all * volunteers so no-one has to help you. Secondly, what country are you in?
<stib> hello all. How do I get my machine name to appear on the lan (with windows and mac machines as well). I've set netbios name in my smb.conf, but I still can't see the machine when I try to ssh or ping it by name, only by its IP address. I can access shares and they appear in the mac OS machines with the machine name, but trying to type in a samba address of the form smb://user@machinename.local fai
<stib> ls, so I have to use the numeric IP
<th0r> stib, in order for others to be able to use your computer name as you describe, it will have to be entered in the hosts file for each computer, unless you have dns on your network.
<epinky> asmob: you want to boot in text mode?
<_pr0t0type_> I've noticed in Ubuntu when packages are installed there is always a "trigger" thingy.  Can anyone explain what this is in the context of Ubuntu?
<stib> hmm. Was working before with gnome, and now it's not with a xubuntu install. I'm thinking my router does the DNS
<asmob> epinky, no i want install newes nvidia driver
<pokoko222> i write the ip in vncviewer to connect to server but it just stops
<pokoko222> does it take a lot time to connect?
<valentinex> any xubnutu user here
<pokoko222> seems like it blocked
<cycrosism> cool story bro
<epinky> asmob: then chose recovery mode from boot menu
<atlef> xubuntu | valentinex
<asmob> epinky, how i can launch boot menu?
<valentinex> i have installed a new sound card but working in xp, showing in sound device selection in xubuntu but not giving any sound
<epinky> asmob: reboot :)
<kristian_> tried to change the directory by using the absolute and relative pathname - both ways do not work - why?
<atlef> !xubuntu | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<asmob> epinky, yes but what key is to start boot menu?
<maozudo> bom dia
<th0r> stib, http://pastebin.com/d5941014e
<th0r> stib, mother and dopey were computers on my internal network
<maozudo> alguem conseguiu rodar algums jogos no ubutun ?
<epinky> asmob: it should show it just before booting it's GRUB's menu
<valentinex> atlef: xubnutu is sister of ubuntu i will not go at xubuntu channel both are same
<stib> thanks th0r.
<atlef> valentinex: no it is not
<valentinex> ok
<riot_le> hello, anyone here who can help me with pbuilder?
<atlef> valentinex: but disguice it as an ubuntu questin. :-)
<atlef> *
<atlef> *question
<kristian_> xubuntu uses the Xfce environment
<cycrosism> ikr
<POC|Farmer> hi, i updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and after the required restart (evrything until this worked) cant boot anymore. i get from "reading files needed to boot" to "loading hardware drivers". the last wont complete, i waited for 15 minutes. after that i tried different kernels in grub, 2.6.28/27/24 has the same problem...
<gregor_> xubuntu uses a mix between gnome and xfce
<kristian_> anyone got a suggestion about the cd command?
<iflema> !ask | atlef
<ubottu> atlef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<riot_le> i have here a client and wants to create the pbuilder enviroment but i get a debootstrap error, i did'nt found anything to that issue
<kristian_> xubunut is resource-saving and therefore better for slower devices
<th0r> kristian_, is this a new dir or have you used it before?
<luist> how do i check the space occupied in my partition?
<rosco> ?  i'm editing a grub file from grub4dos.  there is an internal folder, "grub."  it  has four files.  Makefile.am, Makefile.in, main.c and asmstub.c.  should i move those four files inside c:/grub4dos/grub?  i'll rename the folder c:/grub.  wouldn't want c:/grub/grub
<valentinex> nobody answering me in xubuntu channel, so how do you do to select your new installed PCI sound card as default sound device in ubuntu?
<epinky> luist: "df -h"
<kristian_> it's a dir inside my /home directory
<luist> thanks
<qtk> which command Can I create file in directory /var/www ?:>
<gregor_> df -ah = better
<atlef> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:
<kristian_> @valentinex - do you see the loudspeaker symbol in the taskbar?
<th0r> kristian_, make sure the permissions are correct....should be drwxr-xr-x
<www> ÓлẺÓïµÄÂð£¿
<atlef> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<valentinex> kristian_: yes, I have chosen my PCI sound card there and tried to change options but not working
<epinky> qtk: sudo touch /var/www/yournewfile
<qtk> thx ;]
<rosco> anyone:  question;  when creating c:/grub, do i leave the folder c:/grub/grub?  or move its contents to c:/grub?
<kristian_> used the su command and it gives me an authentification error.
<cycrosism> kristian_: cool
<asmob> epinky, how now i can check if it works..?
<epinky> asmob: what driver is it?
<asmob> video
<pokoko222> how to open port 5900 in ubuntu
<qtk> 've created a file in / var / www but I can't edit, why ?:<
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  ports are not closed by default.
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  unkless you installed some firewall/rules
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<asmob> epinky, video
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<rosco> anyone:  question;  when creating c:/grub, do i leave the folder c:/grub/grub?  or move its contents to c:/grub?
<pokoko222> Dr_Willis well i would rather check manually, how?
<kristian_> cycrosism sudo doesn't work either.
<zilkomaa> Is there a way to speed up my 64bit ubuntu 9.10, take all advantage of my processor and ubuntu
<cycrosism> kristian_: sudo passwd ?
<cycrosism> (without the ?)
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  thers some commands.. you could do 'sudo iptables -L ' and see if theres any rules
<epinky> asmob: don't know if you're using propietary or open source, ATI or NVIDIA but "lshw" or "lsmod" should show som details, alse check on system -> hardware drivers
<kristian_> password worked, but the command had no effect at all.
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  but there are no default rules.. no ports are 'closed' by default. of course if a service is not running on a port.. its not technically open.
<qtk> Can even create a new file in the directory immediately containing ?
<qtk> Sorry for bad english ;/
<cycrosism> its not closed its not open
<asmob> epinky, i run Nvidi from thei homepage 190 and at hardware drivers still show 185 recomended...
<rosco> okay, i've another question:  i was told about an fstab file.  where is it?  part of grub files?
<Dr_Willis>  rosco  /etc/fstab
<pokoko222> Dr_Willis yes they are closed all from installation
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | rosco
<ubottu> rosco: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Seveas> rosco, it lives in /etc/ and is not used by grub
<dailystruggle> does anyone know why hulu won't stream in firefox??
<Dr_Willis> pokoko222:  your defintion of the term closed is not what  most linux users use.  If you run ssh it uses port 22.. without ssh port 22 is techincally 'open' for use by anything wanting to use it.. but  its not blocked. so its not closed.
<qtk> Can even create a new file in the directory immediately containing ?
<Dr_Willis> dailystruggle:  its worked here in the past. the Huludesktop tool also worked.. but was always sluggish
<Dr_Willis> dailystruggle:  not tried it lately
<epinky> asmob: then I think it's propietary, you've got to activate them
<zilkomaa> Has anyone had utorrent 2.0 working with wine?
<kristian_> i can type cd /home and my directory occurs...
<kristian_> going further isn't possible
<sebsebseb> zilkomaa: it works, but there are better native programs
<kristian_> cd /home/username doesn't work
<dailystruggle> no it gives a message to check my connection like I have slow internet but my down is 25mb
<zilkomaa> sebsebseb: Could u tell me couple?
<Dr_Willis> dailystruggle:  hulu is working right here in firefox.
<sebsebseb> !torrents > zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa, please see my private message
<dailystruggle> I think more an issue with firefox or user profile
<dailystruggle> how do i create another u profile
<Dr_Willis> dailystruggle:  the video just got real real jerky now.  right at the end.
<dailystruggle> firefox
<Dr_Willis> firefox --help
<Dr_Willis> theres a --profile option i think
<Seveas> firefox -ProfileManager
<Seveas> firefox is 'special' and doesn't use standard option designators
<Dr_Willis> curse those people who dont follow the --LongOption Standard. :)
<mr0re1> hello , everybody . I have a problem with empathy, i want to change charset (UTF - 8 -> cp1251). In the network attributes(IRC) i change charset from UTF8 to Windows 1251 and push close, but when i open network attributes again, charset have value UTF8, pls help me. (sorry for my bad english)
<Dr_Willis> actually thats a posix standard isent it? ive noticed that Xorg dosent use it either
<mediumone> Hi, I have an ubuntu installation that is not booting up. I have an encrypted home folder and I forgot the passphrase. But I know the root password of the installation. Is there anyway to access the files in my homefolder with the help of root password?
<zagrev> how do i make ubuntu more glossy?..like transparent window borders..transparent top panel and such..like windows 7...would appreciate if anyone can give me ideas? :)
<maco_> any Catalys (perl) programmers arond ?
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, dunno about posix, but - for short and -- for lomg options is a gnu standard
<Dr_Willis> zagrev:  play with compiz themes and settings
<Seveas> maco_, try #catalyst on irc.perl.org
<maco_> Seveas thanks, great!
<dailystruggle> let me try a new profile and i get back w/ you
<kristian_> how do i change the directory with the cd command by using the terminal?
<unimatrix> does HDMI audio on fglrx work in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<qtk> What is the command I could change the file test.php in order to be able to save it?
<zilkomaa> ubottu: Im asking for good torrent programs...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qtk> What is the command I could change the file test.php in order to be able to save it?
<dailystruggle> fyi this is the term command and firefox must be closed -- /usr/lib/mozilla/firefox -ProfileManager
<douglas> como bloquear facebook
<IdleOne> !es | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Stealth> hey there
<Stealth> could anyone dl this and put it somewhere public?
<IdleOne> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stealth> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=142975&d=1263022484
<Stealth> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=142980&d=1263024796
<Liquid-Silence> hmm some flash sites dont work well in firefox
<Liquid-Silence> the movies load but never play
<Dr_Willis> Liquid-Silence:  i find that many sites  break things the way they force comercials into the other vidoes
<kristian_> when exaclty is the / used?
<Seveas> kristian_, whenever the / is needed!
<m_fulder> how do I see what packages I have installed on my ubuntu and remove some?
<richthegeek> kristian: do you mean the directory / (root) or the character?
<Seveas> m_fulder, with the synaptic package manager (gui) or dpkg and apt-get (command line)
<richthegeek> m_fulder: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<m_fulder> "Unable to get exlusive lock" :S
<richthegeek> close all other package management programs
<richthegeek> eg the Software Center
<dailystruggle> no still gives the same warning to check my internet connection
<m_fulder> I have nothing opened (though I controll my ubuntu comp through a viewr on wn7)
<dailystruggle> maybe it is because the hulu is owned by fox
<kristian_> how do i merge a .pdf with a .jpg or an .avi so that the latter both aren't corrupted and can be watched?
<richthegeek> m_fulder: try re-opening the program, might be a temporary glitch
<m_fulder> ok
<m_fulder> nope still same error :(
<richthegeek> kristian_: a zip file? Or do you mean as a way to hide both files from normal viewing?
<richthegeek> m_fulder: try rebooting the computer
<m_fulder> ok
<kristian_> @richthegeek your latter assumption
<richthegeek> kristian: the "cat" command
<richthegeek> cat FILE1 FILE2 > FILE3
<marlen> hello
<Seveas> hello marlen
<dailystruggle> I will call my isp
<marlen> i want to uninstall xubuntu and then reinstall it, I don't know how..
<Liquid-Silence> so flash is broken
<Liquid-Silence> :(
<IdleOne> dailystruggle: the isp won't be able to help you with hulu and much less with linux.
<richthegeek> marlen: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu; sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Bilaw> hello to all: Balsa won’t send my messages, I receive à «sending message with mode gpg 0»  (translating from fr), only… I never asked for any encryption, and have deactivated all that I could from seahorse… Any idea, anyone?
<kristian_> @richtthegeek - cat? concatenate files and print on the standard output.
<richthegeek> Liquid-Silence: I assume you've tried reinstalling it?
<marlen> I am a beginner with linux..
<richthegeek> kristian_: yes, the > pumps it into FILE3
<alankila> richthegeek: won't work, the package name is wrong & that will only uninstall the metapackage, while the problem is with the actual packages that supply the files.
<richthegeek> marlen: sorry, that was a terminal command. Press Alt+F2 and paste into there. Press "run as root" or "run as sudo" and run the command.
<richthegeek> marlen: hold that thought
<kristian_> @richthegeek - what's the difference between the cat and the paste command?
<richthegeek> alankilla: perhaps suggest the right way to do it?
<richthegeek> kristian_: the cat command is designed exactly for what you want to do
<kemmotar> marlen: you want make a new installation of xubuntu?
<limus14> marlen
<alankila> richthegeek: well, I use debfoster for this kind of tasks, but it's a bit too hard to use and chances are careless usage damages system
<opakavic> i created a usb startup ubnuntu, but when i booted it, it says operating system missing
<limus14> i fuck your mothers
<opakavic> i created a usb startup ubuntu, but when i booted it, it says operating system missing
<CShadowRun> !ops | limus14
<richthegeek> alankilla: so there is no package list you can paste?
<ubottu> limus14: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<opakavic> limus14: stop
<zilkomaa> Daaaaaaaaaaamn i luuv this ubuntu
<zilkomaa> best distro evah
<limus14> fick deine mutter
<opakavic> limus14: you gonna ban
<alankila> richthegeek: no. It's too long and depends on what you specifically have installed, of course...
<marlen> yes, but I have to uninstall first in order to have more space
<opakavic> i created a usb startup ubuntu, but when i booted it, it says operating system missing
<richthegeek> alankilla: base list on a pasteboard?
<limus14> fickt eure eltern ihr hurensöhne
<opakavic> what can i do
<opakavic> is there a solution
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<alankila> richthegeek: the metapackage is kubuntu-desktop for kubuntu, but as I said, uninstalling that removes no actual packages.
<Liquid-Silence> no one plays Enemy Teritory anymore?
<elky> limus14, please don't break the channel rules. "/msg ubottu guidelines" please
<petsounds> !usb > opakavic
<ubottu> opakavic, please see my private message
<richthegeek> alankilla: ok, guess we just tell marlen to ignore the issue then?
<Bilaw> opakavic: have you ensured that your computer booted from the usb devices? Have you md5sum’d the version of ubuntu?
<opakavic> Bilaw: how to md5sum?
<weechat_user> hi @ all
<ubuntu> kist
<weechat_user> set
<kristian_> @richthegeek - the cat command also produces a corrupted .jpg
<IdleOne> alankila: you want to remove all of kde anf keep what in it's place?
<Liquid-Silence> brb
<Liquid-Silence> rebootg
<weechat_user> mode
<weechat_user> hmpf
<richthegeek> opakavic: it's a terminal command. "md5sum FILENAME"
<opakavic> richthegeek: okay i test it now
<richthegeek> kristian_: yes of course it does, you need to seperate them again to use.
<marlen> I'm trying to do what you told me, but with little success
<marlen> I'm trying
<richthegeek> marlen: sorry, alankilla says it's pretty difficult to do
<AntiProxy> hi guys
<alankila> IdleOne: not me. But someone else, marlen. Or then it was even xubuntu-desktop, and not kubuntu-desktop. Bah. I just thought I'll point out that the suggested strategy won't work.
<richthegeek> marlen: is it possible for you to fresh install from a CD?
<opakavic> richthegeek: its checking !
<richthegeek> alankilla; sorry, wasn't having a go just pointing out
<IdleOne> marlen: did you have ubuntu and then installed xubuntu-desktop over it?
<WayneDead> hi
<zilkomaa> Guys, tell me options to take all benefits in use to my 64 bit system.
<opakavic> richthegeek: It checked and given me some hexadecimal values
<norbi905> Hello, I have installed World of Warcraft through wine.  When I want to start the game, or even switch to that folder it gives me permission denied.  If I do chmod 777 on the directory it works and I can launch the application.  But everytime I restart the computer the changes revert back and I have to do it again.  Is there a way around this?  I though chmod would keep the settings until changed?
<marlen> no, I have vista and installed xubuntu. I liked, but I need more space in it
<richthegeek> opakavic: yes, it gave a 32 bit long hex code, it's the md5 hash
<richthegeek> compare it to the md5 hash that is listed on the download page
<weechat_user> hi
<kristian_> @richthegeek - my goal is to use the .jpg and hide the .pdf in it.
<opakavic> richthegeek: okay, sure i'll check
<richthegeek> kristian_: not possible.
<xiong> norbi905, Normally, chmod is a permanent change. The question is, What is changing it back?
<weechat_user> ...
<kemmotar> marlen: load from Live CD and start new installation on partition where you have xubuntu...
<richthegeek> xiong. norbi905: remember what it was, chmod again.
<kristian_> @richthegeek - ok, where should I post my goals to make it possible in the future?
<AntiProxy> i'm on Ubuntu 9.10, with a RAID1 built of two 320GB SATA Drives (both are 10 days old).. yesterday Palimpsest Disk Utility popped up saying one of the "DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS", i googled it and found many reports of the utlitity reporting such false alarms, however smartctl clearly reports the same with "Current_Pending_Sector" of 112 :\ i ran a full surface scan using the DOS CD from Western Digital.. and that reported the disc to have 0 errors!! i dow
<AntiProxy> nloaded hdrecover and ran it.. couple hours later, it finished saying 0 bad sectors found..
<AntiProxy> what gives? :(
<opakavic> richthegeek: please help me, they not listed !, i downloaded hardy
<norbi905> richthegeek, xiong:  What could be changing the permission back?  I am not sure.  It's not a problem really, just a bit annoying.  And I would like to know a work around even for just an educational purposes.
<marlen> ok, thanks a lot and sorry for my english.
<xiong> richthegeek, Sorry; I can't figure out what you mean.
<Xanova> Hi folks !
<richthegeek> kristian_: what you want to do is impossible due to the file format of JPEG and PDF - the pdf code after the jpeg code will attempt to interpreted by the viewer.
<richthegeek> opakavic: which distro exactly. 9.10 32 bit?
<xiong> norbi905, What happens when you chmod and change the owner to root?
<geirha> norbi905: I've noticed that. The wow-folder gets weird permissions after a new wow-update.
<opakavic> richthegeek: its, ubuntu-8.04.4-desktop-i386.iso, x86
<opakavic> richthegeek: 32bit
<xiong> norbi905, Or create a dummy user and change owner to that?
<ubuntu> hii i want to install ubuntu on mac. boot camp be not able to split hdd. if i slip hdd by partition magic. is that risky to lose my data?
<richthegeek> opakavic: any particular reason you are using such an old distro?
<kristian_> @richthegeek - it's possible under windows - so there must be a way to work it out.
<richthegeek> ubuntu: split using gparted in the live CD. And yes, there is always a chance so backup EVERYTHING
<opakavic> richthegeek: i like the way they made it, i need it for stability
<norbi905> xiong, geirha:  when I do chmod 777 that gives permission to all does it not?  And this does not only happen after an update, this is everytime I restart the system.
<opakavic> richthegeek: i wan it for my another system..
<zilkomaa> Do i need install firewall in ubuntu ?
<richthegeek> kristian_: That is done with propietary software that modifies the interpreters for those files. If you want to hide a PDF prepend the name with .
<geirha> norbi905: I've only encountered it after a wow-update.
<richthegeek> opakavic: fair enough. Not sure if there are still md5sums for something that old. Give me a minute
<Xanova> I kinda need your help. It seems that my network card (who used to work perfectly on windows, both ethernet and wifi) can't detect any wireless network. I'm connected with my eth, but i don't have any wlan option.
<opakavic> richthegeek: okay..
<Bilaw> opakavic: more info on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ubuntu> richthegeek : thanks.
<xiong> norbi905, chmod 777 gives permission; chown changes who can give (or withhold) that permission. If something is changing permissions on X, then it (may be) the owner of X.
<richthegeek> opakavic: 4f41e03d250b2f2b1cd3015c8df4af7c
<opakavic> richthegeek: i got the website
<fireball_> no sound, please help!
<richthegeek> fireball_: plug in speakers?
<opakavic> richthegeek: yes, both are same
<fireball_> yeah, no sound to mixer, in the middle of a gig, please advise
<richthegeek> opakavic: then the ISOs are valid
<richthegeek> opakavic: what was your original question?
<Seppoz> hio, how do i update an application in ubutu? and whats latest version of qt creator in ubuntu repos
<Xanova> Hi there :) I got a wifi problem that i can't fix. My card is recognized by Ubuntu. It's a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) but i can't use the wireless option (no wlan0 option)
<zilkomaa> How to check alsadriver version?
<opakavic> richthegeek: but why its not booting, from pendrive
<richthegeek> fireball_: open a terminal and enter "alsamixer"
<Liquid-Silence> :d
<norbi905> xiong:  after doing ls -l the World of Warcraft folder shows the owner as being me
<Liquid-Silence> ok updates done
<richthegeek> fireball_: turn everything up to eleven
<syrius> is grsecurity no config needed in ubuntu?
<richthegeek> opakavic: how old is your machine?
<Liquid-Silence> isnt there a free thing like WoW called Eve Online?
<norbi905> xiong:  I just exited the game, and now I can't access the folder again.  Permission denied.  I now have to again chmod 777 to access it.  Really weird.
<Xanova> Hi there :) I got a wifi problem that i can't fix. My card is recognized by Ubuntu. It's a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) but i can't use the wireless option (no wlan0 option)
<mikey_> WoW is more medevil, EVE is sci-fi
<castiell> 05007janas
<opakavic> i'm having a option at my boot option,  its a IBM machine P4 intel x86
<xiong> norbi905, Who did you chown to?
<mikey_> And I think EVE has a monthly subscription now anyway
<Liquid-Silence> mikey_: I am sure there was something like WoW that was free
<mikey_> Guild wards?
<mikey_> wars*
<opakavic> richthegeek: i'm having a option at my boot option,  its a IBM machine P4 intel x86
<kristian_> @richthegeek- "If you want to hide a PDF prepend the name with." Cannot process your command.
<luky_luky> asdasd
<richthegeek> kristian_: rename "some.pdf" to ".some.pdf"
<Liquid-Silence> mikey_: with a native client for unix
<mikey_> Hmm, I think there is aswell... I'm sure I've played it actually
<richthegeek> kristian_: suddenly, it is hidden. *gone* in a puff of smoke
<norbi905> xiong:  I did not chown to anyone, I installed it by default under norbi, which is the user.  And when doing ls -l it shows that it is in fact owned by norbi.  Could have I installed it under root, and maybe root is changing back the permission ?
<richthegeek> kristian_: and yet it is still there. Amazing.
<Xanova> Hi there :) I got a wifi problem that i can't fix. My card is recognized by Ubuntu. It's a Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) but i can't use the wireless option (no wlan0 option)
<mikey_> Regnum Online?
<richthegeek> opakavic: not sure then... It *should* work
<Seppoz> hio, how do i update an application in ubutu? and whats latest version of qt creator in ubuntu repos
<richthegeek> opakavic: assuming you used the USB Startup Disk Creator rather than just extracting to the USB stick or whatever
<opakavic> richthegeek: lemme check that agian, with ubuntu forum help
<opakavic> brb
<richthegeek> Seppoz: System -> Admin.. -> Update Manager
<Seppoz> ty
<mikey_> I didn't realise Eve has a native Linux client
<kristian_> @richthegeek - copy that. still the same result.
<mikey_> Oh, there isn't haha
<richthegeek> kristian_: entirely different result. What you want cannot be done. I cannot help you with this anymore than i can build a perpetual motion mahine
<Xanova> Please help me i don' know what else to do i've tried everyhing i could see on the internet...
<richthegeek> Xanova: update your system?
<kristian_> @richthegeek - copy that. thank you for your help.
<Xanova> It is up to dae... =/
<opakavic> where is rumpsy?
<Xanova> date*
<opakavic> i'm looking for him
<richthegeek> Xanova: try a different wireless dongle?
<xiong> norbi905, I'm suggesting that you chown the folder to somebody else -- root, a dummy user, anybody but you. *Something* is chmod the folder to another permissions mask (What, by the way?) I'm guessing, randomly, that this Someone is you -- or rather, some process running under your UID. Therefore, if you chown the folder to another user, it's possible that the Someone-as-you will not be able to chmod it 'back'.
<Xanova> I insalled ubuntu like a week ago
<richthegeek> Xanova: yes, but the ISO will have been created at launch time back in October
<opakavic> rumpsy here?
<Xanova> ritchthegeek: Live what ?
<Xanova> like*
<richthegeek> Xanova: search on amazon for "linux wireless dongle" or similar
<xiong> norbi905, This is a pretty random approach; I don't pretend it's authoritative; I don't guarantee it will work. Rather, it's a test.
<Xanova> k
<kristian_> any possibility to use the windows cmd under ubuntu?
<fireball_> richthegeek: how do i turn on headphone please?
<xiong> kristian_, *Which* Windows command?
<richthegeek> kristian_: the command prompt? Linux has a much more capable thing called the "terminal"
<norbi905> xiong:  I have chown the directory to root.  Now I can access it without having to chmod.
<Liquid-Silence> bbiab
<Liquid-Silence> rugby time
<Liquid-Silence> :)
<richthegeek> fireball_: turn every slider up to 11
<LetsGo67> My LAN-hosted HTTP server is slow!  How do I speed it up, please?
<richthegeek> fireball_: and by 11 I mean 100
<norbi905> xiong:  Will have to restart the computer to see if the changes still be in place.  Be back in a few :)
<xiong> norbi905, I'd suggest you chmod 777 the folder, then see if the problem still exists.
<fireball_> richthegeek: headphone muted, not sure what changes that
<xiong> norbi905, I still want to know what *other* permissions get 'reset' on you.
<norbi905> xiong:  You mean chmod it now as it belongs to root, and then change the ownership back to user norbi?
<Xanova> Well I guess my card is not supported by Linux >.<. The only option is to buy a new wireless dongle...
<richthegeek> fireball_: if the sliders are at 100 it's not muted. Try different ports
<Asmob> h can somone say what java i must use? now i have 2 OpenJDK and Sun Java, whitch of them runs better..?
<richthegeek> Xanova: it probably is. Try pluggin in the computer via a cable, running an update, and trying the dongle again
<fireball_> richthegeek: it WAS working fine, after a reboot, not. . .
<xiong> norbi905, Please don't confuse chmod and chown. I suggest you chown to root; chmod 777. This will allow anybody to do anything with that folder (theoretically unwise) but only root to change that allowance.
<richthegeek> fireball_: oddness. Not sure tbh, audio isn't my thing.
<kristian_> @richthegeek - i know - but my problem is solvable with the windows command prompt
<richthegeek> kristian_: what command are you running in cmd?
<Seppoz> so it doesnt list qt in the update manager.. any idea?
<xiong> kristian_, XY problem.
<Xanova> richthegeek: The thing is I don't have any dongle it's a wireless card in my mother card. (Please excuse my bad english, I'm européan)
<Xanova> european*
 * scunizi wonders if that is a country
<richthegeek> Xanova: same idea anyway - connect via cable and update
<kristian_> copy /b file1.jpg + file2.pdf file3.jpg
<richthegeek> ***scuzini in the same way America is
<xiong> kristian_, http://perlmonks.org/?node=XY+Problem
<Xanova> richthegeek: You advice me to update my driver ?
<scunizi> richthegeek: :)
<richthegeek> kristian_: cat does the same thing. Difference is the windows viewers you are using are less "perfect" and yet more useful
<Xanova> richthegeek: Cause I've been looking for a linux driver for my card but I never found it...
<richthegeek> Xanova: your whole system
<Xanova> richthegeek: Aw ok
<POC|Farmer> hi, update to my problem: while booting i get "udev[838]: goto '_end' has no matching label in '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules'" and then loading the hardwaredrivers fails with 2.6.28/27/24. though booting works with 2.6.22 (still same error), udev consumes 99% of the cpu so booting takes 30 minutes
<richthegeek> Xanova: run the Update Manager until there are no more updates
<POC|Farmer> any ideas?
<Seppoz> richthegeek, but i dont wana update the kernel, is that a proplem?
<richthegeek> Seppoz: no idea mate
<Xanova> richthegeek: Except some python or ubuntuone updates i don't have anything else...
<kristian_> @richthegeek - in which way are they more imperfect?
<richthegeek> Xenova: dunno then. Guess it's the expensive solution for you :(
<richthegeek> kristian_: they just dump content they can't use instead of attempting to interpret
<richthegeek> right guys, I've had enough of this hydra-esque activities. Someone else take over. I'm gonna go wait for Argos to finally show up
<Asmob> can somone say what java i must use? now i have 2 OpenJDK and Sun Java, whitch of them runs better..?
<kristian_> @richthegeek - copy that.
<Xanova> richthegeek: Well i don't have any updates left.
<arkrost> hi
<aar> Hi, my screen goes a shade darker when I run programs like mplayer or dangerdeep (also when I resume after suspending). I've set the brightness level to maximum but that doesn't do the trick. Anu clues? (Kubuntu 8.04 LTS)
<scunizi> Xanova: did you do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?  it won't take you to the next release but just upgrade existing packages to newer versions if they are available.
<xiong> aar, That's weird.
<Xanova> scunizi: I'll do that
<grkblood13> flash is driving me crazy on FF, it seems like every day i have to unpackage the flash tarball and recopy libflayplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, im on 9.10 64 bit. why do i have to continually do this?
<Xanova> scunizi: All is up to date
<aar> xiong, yeah. I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1525 and this started happening after my last upgrade to 2.6-24-27
<wubi> a
<ubuntu> i had installed wubi on xp. since xp crashed i recovered it to find that the paritition was intact with ubuntu iso but there was no other data there!! how do i recover the lost data and also make a grub entry.
<Xanova> Anyone has some time to spend on my desperate case ? :/
<nastas> hi all
<Xanova> Hi nastas
<Asmob> can somone say what java i must use? now i have 2 OpenJDK and Sun Java, whitch of them runs better..?
<vargadanis> hi everyone... I have compiled gimp 2.7 on 9.10 and I don't find anywhere the new single window mode.. Is there a special switch to be specified when i compile gimp to enable the feature?
<scunizi> Asmob: uninstall the OpenJDK one
<FelpsJ> histo, anyone here uses Nted?
<ubuntu> i had installed wubi on xp. since xp crashed i recovered it to find that the paritition was intact with ubuntu iso but there was no other data there!! how do i recover the lost data and also make a grub entry.
<FelpsJ> histo, any one here uses Nted?
<FelpsJ> hi, any one here uses Nted?
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can tell me is there any way to have two different passwords one for root and other for an user ...
<ubuntu> no one here for wubi?
<vargadanis> ranjan, you can set passwords for users easily through gui or command line...
<vargadanis> ranjan, go to administration->users menupoint and there you can set the passwords
<elpargo> is there a way to find which package provides which file?
<vargadanis> elpargo, you should be able to use dpkg -l or dpkg -L for the list of files installed by packages... from command line
<ranjan> vargadanis : i am know that part but i want to keep two different password's one for root account and other for my user account
<petsounds> Asmob, i have both sun java and openjdk install, you can choose which one to use. follow http://is.gd/7Olwf and in my desktop openjdk is better.
<vargadanis> elpargo, never mind that.. use dpkg -I
<vargadanis> that is a capital i
<ranjan> vargadanis : i am know that part but i want to keep two different password's one for root account and other for my user account  is it possible
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<FelpsJ> I'm new to ubuntu filesystem. I installed Nted from Synaptic, now I want to find the examples files. Where should I look?
<vargadanis> ranjan, so do you want 2 accounts? a root and a user account and you want 2 different passwords for the 2 accounts?
<Xanova> Hey guys, could someone help me with my wireless problem ?
<actionParsnip> !info nted
<Seveas> FelpsJ, probably /usr/share/doc/nted/examples/
<ubottu> nted (source: nted): Musical score editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1 (karmic), package size 510 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<ubuntu> repost: URGENT : i had installed wubi on xp. since xp crashed i recovered it to find that the paritition was intact with ubuntu iso but there was no other data there!! how do i recover the lost data and also make a grub entry.
<vargadanis> Xanova, ask away
<actionParsnip> !details | Xanova
<ubottu> Xanova: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elpargo> vargadanis: perhaps you didn't understood my question. I have the file I want to know which package installed it.
<Asmob> petsounds, why openjdk is better?
<Seveas> FelpsJ, /usr/share/doc/(application name)/ is where documentation lives. Most have an examples/ subdir with examples :)
<elpargo> for example <command> `which vim` will tell me package = vim
<FelpsJ> Seveas: ok.. I will look there
<llutz> elpargo: dpkg -S filename
<FelpsJ> Seveas: thank you
<vargadanis> elpargo, ohh i don't know how to do that
<Xanova> I have a problem with my wireless card. It seems that i can't use the wlan option (can't use wireless).
<actionParsnip> Xanova: can you give a pastebin of the output of: sudo lshw -C network; sudo iwlist scan
<actionParsnip> !paste | Xanova
<ubottu> Xanova: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FelpsJ> Seveas; itś there.. thank you
<petsounds> Asmob, because i never had sun java working. just test it here http://is.gd/7Omlp
<ranjan> vargadanis : ya root with all prevalage  but hidden and my account as an ordinary user with simple password
<vargadanis> ranjan, just create a user account set a password to it... if you don't wanna use root, just don't
<actionParsnip> elpargo: you can also use apt-file but it takes a while to get setup initially
<vargadanis> ranjan, you can limit the user privileges in the administration->user settings
<actionParsnip> ranjan: use sudo instead, its more secure. just make sure your username is a member ofadmin
<actionParsnip> *of admin
<norbi905> xiong:  Ok back, well by changing the ownership to root, it now kept the permission and I can launch WoW with user norbi.  Thanks, still not sure what would keep changing it back though :(
<Xanova> actionParsnip : http://paste.ubuntu.com/370285/
<elpargo> llutz: thanks, that did the trick.
<actionParsnip> Xanova: cool, let me read it
<lacy_> i have a question  im useing logitech speakers  that are usb  but i have no  system  sound but i can play media files
<vargadanis> I have compiles gimp2.7 on 9.10 and I don't find the single window mode anywhere.. how do I enable the feature?
<elpargo> actionParsnip: umm that's an external package, any advantages over dpkg -S  ?
<arcsky> anyone know a good blog about ubuntu ?
<actionParsnip> elpargo: Ubuntu is made of external packages by design
<llutz> elpargo: apt-file searches in packages which are not installed too
<actionParsnip> !ot | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xiong> norbi905, I'm not an expert and whatever I say is pure conjecture. OTOH, I guessed right, so perhaps I'm on a streak.
<ubuntu> this is insane. no one for my lost cause?
<actionParsnip> Xanova: your wifi is not on or not detected
<arcsky> !ot | actionParsnip
<ubottu> actionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<actionParsnip> Xanova: is it a usb wifi or an internal device?
<Asmob> petsounds, i have Sun Java vorking
<Xanova> actionParsnip : Well it's no deteced cause i never shut it down. btw, my wifi is in my mothercard
<actionParsnip> arcsky: i am supporting ubuntu which is what the cannel is for, therefore I am not offtopic at all
<norbi905> xiong:  Good for you, thanks again :)
<arcsky> actionParsnip: i see
<elpargo> llutz: ahh that's handy, btw for some reason colloquy can't autocomplete your username :p
<xiong> norbi905, My thinking is that some process running under your UID (very likely WoW itself) is doing the unfavorable chmod. Why, I can't imagine. It's a commercial game, so any weirdness is possible.
<u007-1> hi... anyone uses xdelta to make binary diff?
<elpargo> actionParsnip: huh? what do you mean by that.
<xiong> norbi905, Thank you for allowing me to help.
<actionParsnip> arcsky: questions regarding ubuntu blogs are offtopic here as they are not support requests for the OS, hence why i fired the factoid
<scunizi> arcsky: #ubuntu-offtopic is for all conversation other than support
<actionParsnip> elpargo: canonical do not make firefox (for example) but it is part of a standard ubuntu install
<llutz> elpargo: i don't know colloquy, but maybe it gets confused by "llua" ;)
<sbojchuk> hello everybode
<actionParsnip> elpargo: linux distributions are made of packages and apps from many different groups
<llutz> Illuna: sorry for waking you up
<elpargo> actionParsnip: dude seriously...
<Illuna> llutz, used to it :}
<actionParsnip> elpargo: so an "external package" doesn't exist
<elpargo> actionParsnip: since you are taking it literally. It's a package that is not part of the stock install.
<elpargo> actionParsnip: sorry but that is stupid.
<actionParsnip> elpargo: that is moot, you can add and remove packages from the default as you wish
<Xanova> actionParsnip : What would you advice me to do as Ubuntu recognises my network card (on which my wireless is supposed to be) ?
<ubuntu> anyone for wubi help????
<elpargo> actionParsnip: an external package is anything that is not in the official ubuntu installers.
<actionParsnip> elpargo: just because its not in a stock install doesn't devalue it any
<actionParsnip> !info apt-file | elpargo
<ubottu> elpargo: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<ubuntu> very urgent for recovery!!
<zagrev> umm..why does enabling the "extra" effects in compiz slow down video playback in mplayer? :(
<actionParsnip> elpargo: its on the repos
<elpargo> actionParsnip: it is because it means I need to install the package on every one of the 100 machines I run.
 * Dekkard is gone.. autoaway after 15 min <cyp/lp>
<Superpaisible_> salut
<ubuntu> anyone for wubi help????
<Xanova> elpargo: YOu don't undersand that Ubuntu is MADE of packages from internet. Even packages in the Live CD for example are from inernet...
<actionParsnip> elpargo: you can automate installs across multiple systems
<elpargo> actionParsnip: anyway, you are taking me too literal. Congrats.
<otoman> Zdravíčko. Na linuxos.sk jsem našel docela hezká trička s logem ubuntu. http://www.linuxos.sk/eshop/kategoria/59/index.html
<actionParsnip> elpargo: its not its a reasonable evaluation
<elpargo> *sigh* don't drag me into a stupid argument.
<actionParsnip> elpargo: the apt-file package will help tell you what file is in what package if you search it
<elpargo> ok let try to close this once and for all.
<actionParsnip> elpargo: thats what you wanted in your initial question so is a solution
<actionParsnip> ok
<Xanova> actionParsnip : About my wifi
<elpargo> since it's not part of the default install I need to install it I'll like to avoid doing that on my servers.
<actionParsnip> Xanova: is there a killswitch to turn the wifi on?
<Xanova> actionParsnip : What would you advice me to do as Ubuntu recognises my network card (on which my wireless is supposed to be) ?
<Xanova> actionParsnip : I don't think so
<elpargo> and please don't assume everyone is stupid and try to explain them what a package is. I have written packages myself.
<Xanova> actionParsnip : I never touched it and it worked perfectly under windows
<actionParsnip> Xanova: you should check, also make sure the device is enabled in bios
<jazz> is there a bug with connecting to the internet wirelessly and volume being muted?
<Xanova> oK I'll check the bios
<actionParsnip> Xanova: you should reboot then and run: dmesg | less    and read the output
<Xanova> actionParsnip : oK
<kemmotar> hi all! where i can get logs from "Ubuntu User Day" ?
<actionParsnip> elpargo: you only have to install it on one if they are all the same release, its not needed on all the servers
<scunizi> jazz: one has nothing to do with the other.. they are mutually exclusive issues
<guest1> hello there, I'm hoping im at the right place.  a friend said i could get some advise on setting up my graphics card for ubuntu. i'm having problems, can anyone help?  sorry I am a real newbie and dont know even basic comands.  I wud be greatful 4help
<actionParsnip> elpargo: as the files in the packages will be identical on all of them as they are the same release
<Xanova> Be right back
<Adam_eM> Hi there
<actionParsnip> guest1: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<macman_> anyone using a dell studio 17 inch ?
<elpargo> actionParsnip: you are not making sense.
<guest1> how do you type that line beteen the lspci and grep?
<actionParsnip> elpargo: the files in the packages on a hardy server will be the same on any hardy server
<actionParsnip> guest1: copy and paste to the terminal if you can
<kemmotar> hi all! where i can get logs from "Ubuntu User Day" ?
<pwnedulongtime> what's the best way to copy OS from one disk to another?
<guest1> lspci | grep -i vga
<guest1> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<actionParsnip> elpargo: so its not needed on them all, just one, the files in the packages will be the same between all the servers just like they will be the same on my hardy server or anyones
<Adam_eM> Please can anyone help me with my aiptek graphic tablet? I followed the entry at ubuntu community documentation but it still doesn't work as expected
<guest1> its installed just fine according to the system but i can only run 640x480 max
<actionParsnip> guest1: i have the same card.  run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<jazz> scunizi,  at my house i have no net and volume worked perfect had no prob, at my brothers i use my wireless usb and now volume  lowers and randomly mutes
<llutz> pwnedulongtime: if you want to copy a linux-installation,  rsync, cp -ax
<Adam_eM> here's what i did https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<jazz> scunizi,  once muted it tries to keep muting and lowereing making typeing a pain
<guest1> No command 'run:' found, did you mean:
<guest1>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-heavy' (main)
<guest1>  Command 'runq' from package 'sendmail-bin' (universe)
<guest1>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-light' (main)
<guest1> run:: command not found
<FloodBot4> guest1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elpargo> actionParsnip: dude... for the last time. I do not want to install one package that is huge "python-software-properties" just to use one tiny function (add-apt-repository) which was installed in my ubuntu desktop box but not in my ubuntu server box.
<actionParsnip> guest1: no, the command is after the run bit which is why i use a colon
<guest1> sorry i am so new i dont really know what im doing.  :)
<actionParsnip> elpargo: then use websearches
<fakeer> Forgot my passphrase (have everything else). Have a revoke certificate and revoked my public key from all all main servers. Now it shows as || *** KEY REVOKED *** [not verified] || . What is this "not verified"? How can I remove or replace this key from keyservers? Or if I can't then what is the best option for me?
<Xanova> !paste Xanova
<actionParsnip> guest1: flooding the channel like that is not cool
<grkblood13> flash is driving me crazy on FF, it seems like every day i have to unpackage the flash tarball and recopy libflayplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, im on 9.10 64 bit. why do i have to continually do this?
<actionParsnip> guest1: press alt+f2   type: gksudo jockey-gtk     press enter
<Adam_eM> the tablet seems to work unless i put a pen on a surface. Then i can move the pointer only on the pad surface
<elpargo> actionParsnip: huh?
<Xanova> actionParsnip: could you give me the link where i can paste my dmesg pls ?
<BlessJah> problem with conky+compiz, load dbe doesnt help
<actionParsnip> !paste | Xan
<ubottu> Xan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xanova> thx
<actionParsnip> elpargo: if you dont want to use apt-file you can use the web
<guest1> sorry everyone, not sure what flooding is though!!
<elpargo> actionParsnip: or dpkg -S :)
<elpargo> bue
<elpargo> bye
<actionParsnip> guest1: multiple lines all at once in a channel
<collabra> grkblood13: do you 'sudo' to do this?
<actionParsnip> guest1: like the stuff you pasted
<nutrix> y0
<guest1> that run command take me to the driver choice screen and i've got a green light on version 185. that make sense?
<grkblood13> collabra, yes
<nutrix> :))
<grkblood13> it doesnt copy if i dont
 * Dekkard has returned.. back again <9m3s>
<Xanova> actionParnsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370295/
<actionParsnip> guest1: yeah thats what you need dude
<nutrix> best torrent client for ubuntu is ?
<actionParsnip> !best | nutrix
<ubottu> nutrix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<collabra> grkblood13: and libflashplayer.so just dissapears?
<grkblood13> no, it doesnt dissapear
<nutrix> hmmm but tell me good torrent client
<guest1> its saying already activated
<grkblood13> it just stops working for whatever reason
<grkblood13> so i have to recopy it
<actionParsnip> Xanova: no, you have only copied the top section, you have piped the text to less so you can scroll up and down the text to read it yourself
<grkblood13> and restart firefox
<nutrix> ?
<erUSUL> nutrix: deluge
<actionParsnip> Xanova: read through to see when and if your wifi is detected
<Xanova> actionParnsnip: ok
<actionParsnip> !torrent | nutrix
<ubottu> nutrix: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<collabra> grkblood13: are you using the 64bit version of flashplayer?
<actionParsnip> nutrix: there are a few to try
<Kagarman> hello
<grkblood13> collabra, yes
<rzl> hello there!
<obiwan_> hi rzl!
<grkblood13> ive tried several different version, im current using a 64 bit version
<actionParsnip> grkblood13: try copying it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nutrix> :::::::d
<Kagarman> fak me?
<nutrix> good
<collabra> grkblood13: and you put it in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<actionParsnip> grkblood13: make sure you uninstall the flash packages from your system too to save confusion
<grkblood13> actionParsnip, you mean when i do this i need to remove the one from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<guest1> what do i do now?  sorry i've never been in chat room before, very strange but good!
<rzl> hi obiwan_
<actionParsnip> guest1: ok if you run: nvidia-settings    can you select higher?
<collabra> grkblood13: it couldn't hurt to delete it first
<actionParsnip> grkblood13: no, run: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<guest1> no, only max option is 640x480.
<collabra> grkblood13: but you might try to put it in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins   though
<actionParsnip> grkblood13: make sure the command outputs nothing
<albasheers> hi i am experiencing Maximize delay with compiz and ATI driver in karmic koala
<gwhipple> how do i change gdm greeter theme
<Xanova> actionParnsnip: Either I didn't see it or it's not detected... But I must say that i got confused with all the lines oO'
<Slart> guest1: this is basically a notepad that 1300 persons can see and edit at the same time
<actionParsnip> guest1: ok you may need an xorg.conf to set refresh rates which will make the driver run
<actionParsnip> guest1: i have to do the same
<Slart> guest1: if you have a question about ubuntu you just ask it.. please make sure you include information that is needed such as version of ubuntu and such
<ubuntu> Slart - anyone for wubi help????
<actionParsnip> guest1: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<maricielo> olaa
<actionParsnip> guest1: then reboot, should be ok then
<Slart> guest1: oh.. you have already.. nevermind me then =)
<ubuntu> actionParsnip - anyone for wubi help????
<Slart> ubuntu: sorry.. don't use it, haven't used it.. don't know much about it
<actionParsnip> gwhipple: its not implemented last I heard
<CAPcap> #winehq is that right for the wine channel?
<actionParsnip> ubuntu: no, or i would have replied earlier wouldnt I?
<Slart> CAPcap: yes
<CAPcap> thanks
<gwhipple> actionParsnip: i d/l a new theme but don't know how to change it
<guest1> okay thanks,ive typed that in and it says new xorg file written.
<guest1> wow that many people in one place, this is very strange.
<actionParsnip> gwhipple: i think epidermis is a work around, its not something i use as I just take defaults
<albasheers> hi i am experiencing Maximize delay with compiz and ATI driver in karmic koala
<CAPcap> ok no one is responding wine so i'll ask my question here. how would I run photoshop 7.0 from the terminal (through wine of course)
<Slart> CAPcap: have you checked the application database? it's at http://appdb.winehq.org
<suman> hi everybody!
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: wine /path/to/program.exe
<resno> hello
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: just like any other wine app
<llutz> CAPcap: wine ~/.wine/path/to/ps/everyonelikesphotoshop.exe
<CAPcap> Slart I can run photoshop normally, it works perfectly, I need to know the command because I'm making a keyboard shortcut.
<gwhipple> epidermis: thanks for the epidermis tip d/l'ing now will check it out
<igama> CAPcap, cd .wine/drive_c/blablablabla
<guest1> actionParsnip - i've typed that in and got a new xorg file.  what happens now?
<CAPcap> actionParsnip, I didnt know that, and thats exactly what i needed thanks
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: np man
<CAPcap> llutz, and igama, thank you as well
<llutz> CAPcap: easier: /usr/bin/gimp   :) scnr
<Slart> CAPcap: why not drag the menu shortcut to the desktop. (or right click on it.. I think there's an option to put it on the desktop), then right click on the launcher on the desktop and select properties.. there you can see the command that it runs
<igama> CAPcap, its basicly always : wine name.exe
<candy_> i cannot acces to internet through my wireless service in my laptop but i can see the network... help
<igama> CAPcap, again, if you install photoshop, you should have a shortcut in the Application Menu, in the Wine sub-menu
<CAPcap> llutz, I'd use gimp except of picky people I work with ;)
<CAPcap> igama, i know that, I want to hotkey it and i need the command for that :)
<CAPcap> igama im good now. thanks
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: as long as you produce the image required who cares what tool you use ;)
<valentinex> how to edit this?  edit your ~/.asoundrc
<suman> candy_,  may be your modem is not connected to the internet, but connection is only between router and computer.
<CAPcap> actionParsnip, its about saving in the photoshop format for later editing thats all
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: i see, yes you'll needphotoshop then
<candy_> suman, how to check that??
<CAPcap> actionParsnip, also im very comfortable with photoshop and im still exploring gimp
<guest1> using ubuntu 9.1, my nvidia 6150 onboard graphics doesnt let me go above 640x480. im using nvidia installed drivers that ubuntu detected. what can i do?
<FelpsJ> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Xanova> actionParsnip: I rebooted and checked the bios: I don't see my card (but the thing is everything thing is in my motherboard)
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: use both if they get you where you wanna go
<suman> candy_, can you connect via ethernet?
<actionParsnip> Xanova: ok then read through dmesg to see what is going on during boot
<candy_> suman, i can connect via my mobile broadband
<Slart> guest1: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> !pastebin | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<candy_> suman, same wireless server i was able to connect a few days before. dont know what happend today
<Xanova> actionParsnip: I won't understand anything. I installed ubuntu 1 week ago oO
<suman> candy_, i am asking you if you may connect your computer via ethernet from modem / router to your computer.
<actionParsnip> Xanova: its very english
<kaddi_> of course that renders ubuntu unbootable adn I have to manually edit the grub menu before being able to boot a kernel again I was wondering if someone else has experienced this?
<jazz> does anyone know how and why if'n its a bug?? volume lowers  and mutes when connected to the net wirelessly?
<kaddi_> of course that renders ubuntu unbootable adn I have to manually edit the grub menu before being able to boot a kernel again I was wondering if someone else has experienced this?
<cmp> Quan-Time, are you there?
<candy_> suman, wait i ll check
<jazz> i spent the last 7 days with no net and no problems
<valentinex> How to edit this file? with which command?  edit your ~/.asoundrc
<kaddi_> arg... wth, it eats half of my post.
<erUSUL> valentinex: use an editor « gedit  ~/.asoundrc » should work
<Slart> kaddi_: I didn't catch the first part of your post
<guest1> sorry how do i pastebin my file?  i'm a complete newbie
<kaddi_> I have a very weird "bug" when my laptop looses power: The grub menu entries for ubuntu get rewritten from "root (hd0,6)" "kernel ... root=/dev/sda7" to "root (hd0,5)" "kernel .... root=/dev/sda8". Any idea what might be causing this? Anyone experience that as well?
<suman> candy_, there are some time when you lose connection to internet as your ISP has some outage or something but you still connect your computer to your router which is wireless only.
<suman> candy_, ok
<candy_> suman, if u r getting this message then i m through ethernet now
<Slart> guest1: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com  .. you'll see a big text box.. open the file you want to pastebin in the regular text editor, select all text and copy it.. paste it into the webpage.. then press "submit" or "ok" (I can't remember which) and tell us the new url
<jazz> kaddi_,  sometimes i get a beta 1.94 something or other instead of grub  i have to esc to get my os choises
<cmp> Quan-Time, ?
<kaddi_> jazz: i still have the old grub 0.94
<Xanova> actionParsnip: I see something about ethernet but nothing about wireless...
<candy_> suman, but when i connect without wire then it shows full network but doesnt work at all
<jazz> kaddi_,  me too but occasionally i get the beta one with a _ cccccccc..ETC
<doddo> Hello!!!! I just installed ubuntu studio. Think ive installed Jaunty and now I try to install VIM but get this message that it does not hav an installation candidate so what do I do?
<actionParsnip> Xanova: maybe you need some boot options to get it activated
<actionParsnip> !bootoptions | Xanova
<ubottu> Xanova: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<valentinex> How can I change my system default sound device?
<actionParsnip> Xanova: you may need to disable acpi for example
<actionParsnip> !sound | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CAPcap> ok im back again, it says it cant find the directory even though I copied and pasted it
<doddo> Might be that i need to setup some repositories or some such, but i wouldnt know which
<suman> candy_, i will give you link where you can read a lot of information on the wireless and internet connectivity. Please try if Ethernet is working. If not there is connection issue from your ISP
<Xanova> actionParsnip: oK I'll check it out
<Slart> CAPcap: what was the command you tried?
<cmp> hello every body - any one here please guide me for my needs ..?
<Slart> cmp: just ask
<candy_> suman, ok send me the link i ll try to figure out
<erUSUL> !ask | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CAPcap> wine /home/chase/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Adobe/Photoshop 7.0/Photoshop.exe
<suman> candy_, ok
<candy_> suman,  how to check whether its isp problem or something else
<Slart> CAPcap: make the space a   \
<llutz> CAPcap: wine "/home/chase/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Adobe/Photoshop 7.0/Photoshop.exe"
<candy_> suman, send me the link
<Slart> CAPcap: so instead of photoshop 7.0     photoshop\ 7.0
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: or: wine /home/chase/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/Adobe/Photoshop\ 7\.\0/Photoshop.exe
<egoboo> I just install xp then Karmic to a new hard drive. Karmic installed fine but I don't think it installed the bootloader (there is no boot menu). How can I install a boot menu?
<CAPcap> llutz im such an idiot. thanks
<Xanova> actionParsnip: Does it change anything with a dual boot mode ? Cause I installed ubuntu on an external HDD
<Slart> CAPcap: or use the quotation marks.. that works too =)
<actionParsnip> CAPcap: use tab to complete the names to handle the spaces
<jazz> ubottu,  when i dbl click the sound icon i dont get nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jazz>  oh well then  :)
<actionParsnip> Xanova: if you hibernate / suspend windows it CAN lock the wireless. so dont do that ;)
<Slart> actionParsnip: escape the dot as well? or that was just being pedantic? =)
<kaddi_> jazz: I'm pretty sure it's grub since I can edit the menu list from the booted grub menu with the old commands.
<actionParsnip> Slart: thought it was needed....?
<suman> candy_,  To check the problem I am asking you to check the connection via cable. Give me some time i will send you link soon.
<egoboo> (It boots straight into Windows now, with no boot menu)
<guest1> hope i've done that correctlY?  my graphics card problem - http://paste.ubuntu.com/370307/
<Slart> actionParsnip: hmm.. bash eats dots?.. bah.. nevermind =)
<CAPcap> and now it works perfectly :) thanks guys!
<Slart> guest1: ok.. I'll have a look
<Xanova> actionParsnip: I didn't. I jus shuted it down and rebooted with ubuntu ...
<erUSUL> actionParsnip: Slart no it is not needed
<actionParsnip> Xanova: should be ok then
<actionParsnip> erUSUL: didnt know so covered the base
<cmp> erUSUL, Slart,  now iam using ubuntu 9.4 and my wireless device is working by default and i can connect internet so easy- but i need to upgrade my system to 9.10 and when i upgrade it my wireless device is not working ...put in mind that the wireless is the only connection which is available for me now as i dont have cabled connection which means i cant connect if i upgraded to follow with you again - so i need to know how can i make my device working after upgr
<cmp> ading , thanks
<llutz> actionParsnip: best to \e\s\c\a\p\e\ \a\l\l ;)
<m_fulder> why can't I see my ubuntu machine in a windows network??
<actionParsnip> llutz: hahahahaha nice
<Xanova> actionParsnip: So when I'm a the boot options shall I deactivate the acpi ?
<Slart> guest1: ok.. have a look at line 185
<actionParsnip> Xanova: try differnet combnations, if its a laptop there may be a guide for the make and model
<Slart> guest1: it says "(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: can you ping its IP?
<suman> candy_, see if it works. I have not verified the link for the full trouble shooting please read carefully and the full text
<m_fulder> how do I ping it IP actionParsnip ? :P
<candy_> suman, i can connect through the wire.
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: in a terminal, ping in linux is the same as ping in windos
<Xanova> actionParsnip: Na, it's a tower. I don't even know the model as it's an old Fujitsu-Siemens (about 4years old)
<actionParsnip> Slart: sounds like it needs an xorg.conf to specify refresh rates
<guest1> yes i see that, my mate thought my card woz faulty, but its fine. it worked in windows fine. I can tell you the monitor make and that.  what shall i do now?
<jazz> what do i have to install for the volume icon to be double clickable?
<Slart> guest1: EDID is a way for the graphics card to talk to the screen.. that way it knows what the screen can do and which resolutions it can show.. sometimes this doesn't work and then it uses some safe default values.. in this case 640x480
<actionParsnip> Xanova: ok so the wifi is on a pci card?
<Slart> actionParsnip: yup
<m_fulder> hm and how do I ping in win then? :P actionParsnip ?
<Xanova> actionParsnip: No, on my motherboard, just like the ethernet...
<Slart> guest1: nah.. I get the same thing on my machine.. I just have to enter those values manually.. what kind of monitor do you have?
<m_fulder> aha just "ping IP" ?
<Xanova> The only card i have in my machine is the graphic one (even the sound is on my motherboard)
<guest1> its a hercules prophetview 720 (old but works great)
<terminhell> w00t its raining
<suman> candy_, You may need to power recycle your router. and check for the firewall. Also make sure that the connection which your computer has is from your router.
<Xanova> actionParsnip: I know it's awful >_<
<cmp>  erUSUL, Slart,  now iam using ubuntu 9.4 and my wireless device is working by default and i can connect internet so easy- but i need to upgrade my system to 9.10 and when i upgrade it my wireless device is not working, put in mind that the wireless is the only connection which is available for me now as i dont have cabled connection which means i cant connect if i upgraded to follow with you again - so i need to know how can i make my device working after upgra
<cmp> ding
<Slart> guest1: what's the resolution on that thing? 1024x768?
<guest1> spot on
<erUSUL> cmp: what wifi chip is this =? what driver is it corrently using?
<guest1> do i have to alter that xconfig file thing?
<actionParsnip> Xanova: no bad thing, maybe windows has a special software to reach it. You may have to websearch for your motherboard make/model to see if anyone has a fix
<candy_> suman, i dont know how to do that, can u plz help me
<m_fulder> actionParsnip  I can ping the ubuntu machine from my windows and vice-versa
<Xanova> actionParsnip: oK
<candy_> suman, how to check for firewall??
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: cool then there is a logical connection
<cmp> guide me step by step how to do it and how to find out and how to know - so i can tell you and do it later by my self without disturbing you nor any one else if you dont mind :)
<suman> candy_, have you gone through the link I sent you
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: if you have shared folders in ubuntu then you can connect using: start -> run    \\ubuntuhostname\sharename
<m_fulder> actionParsnip : but still I cant see the ubuntu in the network folder in windows ... i.e. can't access the shared folder from ubuntu :S
<Liquid-Silence> mikey_: Eternal Lands free MMORPG
<Slart> guest1: ok.. we've got horizontal frequency 30-75 kHz and vertical freq 30-75 Hz  .. remember those values
<m_fulder> aha!
<candy_> suman, u didnt sent me any link
<candy_> suman,  may be when i was not connected whenn u sent me, please send again, dont ming
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: is the windows system windows7 by any chance?
<candy_> suman, dont mind plz
<m_fulder> actionParsnip yes
<suman> candy_, https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1456-EUDN-2493
<guest1> okay, copied that down
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: if you use the start ->  run method is it ok?
<Slart> guest1: have a look at this file.. it's from my machine and the file is located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Slart> guest1: http://pastebin.com/f7adbfc17
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: dont use network folders, use run
<m_fulder> oki
<m_fulder> but what is the host name of my ubuntu?
<cmp> erUSUL, guide me step by step how to do it and how to find out and how to know - so i can tell you and do it later by my self without disturbing you nor any one else if you dont mind :)
<candy_> suman, thnks i m cheking
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: run: hostname     in a terminal
<Slart> guest1: the values we put in this file will override the automatic stuff.. so .. look at lines 30-37.. that's about my monitor
<erUSUL> cmp: do « lshw -C Network » paste it
<erUSUL> !paste | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<actionParsnip> guest1: Slart: I'd just use that xorg.conf file directly
<Slart> guest1: you see the values for HorizSync and VertRefresh ? thats't he place you need to put your valyes
<m_fulder> ah nice it works thanks a lot actionParsnip :D:D
<Slart> actionParsnip: that might work too.. but we might as well put the correct values in =) since I've looked them up already =)
<cmp> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m14533906
<actionParsnip> m_fulder: cool
<guest1> okay, so either try copying your details in or editing my own with these. i have backup already as tried messing with these - but it went wrong.
<Slart> guest1: so.. open a terminal and run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"    copy paste that command if you want
<actionParsnip> slart: might be good enough to make the driver kick in and detect better settings (maybe)
<Slart> actionParsnip: not sure if the driver will kick in.. or you think having sensible manual settings will make the edit stuff work again?
<actionParsnip> Slart: i think so but i could be wrong, its free to try though
<Slart> guest1: you can copy the entire file if you want.. I don't think there's anything special in there
<erUSUL> cmp: you have a broadcom chip you should be using b43 driver ... but you are using wl
<erUSUL> cmp: install the b43-fwcutter package
<erUSUL> cmp: now that you have internet
<orzech> ktoś polak ?
<Slart> guest1: when you're done editing the file you just save it.. then we'll try rebooting
<erUSUL> !pl | orzech
<ubottu> orzech: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<orzech> kurwa
<cmp> erUSUL, well if i will install it now it will work with the system which i use now - but what if i will be on 9.10 i will lose it and also i will lose connection and i will not be able to install it - can you help me with this problem ?
 * Dekkard is gone.. autoaway after 15 min [cyp/lp]..
<erUSUL> cmp: that will install the firmware in your computer. the firmware will not be removed during upgrade so hopefully after upgrading the card works with b43
<actionParsnip> !away | Dekkard
<ubottu> Dekkard: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<cmp> ok guide me then how to install it ( what to type - where to type ) erUSUL,
<erUSUL> cmp: if you are afraid it may be removed you can copy the fimware files from /lib/firmware/
<Adam_eM> can anyone help me with setting up a graphic tablet on 9.10?
<erUSUL> cmp: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<cmp> that would be nice from you to guide me for the copying also erUSUL.
<ugliefrog> i finnaly figured out how to use emerald :)
<guest1> right i copied that xconfig stuff over my xconfig file. im going to reboot.  i'm not 100% sure how i got onto this chat room 2be honest though. wish me luck and thanks
<Slart> guest1: good luck
<spekko> how do i change my login from gdm to kdm?
<cmp> erUSUL, how to copy the fimware files ?
<erUSUL> cmp: well i do not have a b43 card so i dunno what the exact name of the firmware files is... butr should be easy to spot wich ones they are "ls /lib/firmware/"
<coz_> spekko,    http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<spekko> thanx
<coz_> no problem
<valentinex> in ubuntu my front MIC jack is not working, in XP it works, how to configure it?
<newwarrior> hi
<valentinex> hi
<Adam_eM> can anyone help me with my tablet please?
<valentinex> Adam_eM: :))
<cmp> erUSUL, how can i go to the      " ls /lib/firmware/"
<Adam_eM> valentinex, huh?
<erUSUL> cmp: you should copy  and keep safe /lib/firmware/b43/ and /lib/firmware/b43legacy/ directories
<newwarrior> i have a little problem with my wlan rate. it's only 24 mb. i try iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M but nothing changed
<cmp> erUSUL, where can i find this "/lib/firmware/b43/ and /lib/firmware/b43legacy/ directories "
<guest1> hi im back, still in 640x480.  what can i try now?
<syrius> how can you use apt to find out the license of a specific package?
<erUSUL> cmp: exactly where i said . /lib/firmware/b43/ is a complete path
<Kubit> hai guys... about mount points... I'm planning on fresh ubuntu install and I want only the stuff I need to boot up my machine on this small fast hard drive
<candy_> hi
<Kubit> and as much as possible of all the other stuff installed on larger but slower hard drives
<Oasa> !hi | candy
<ubottu> candy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> cmp: run this in terminal « tar czvf ~/b43.tar.gz /lib/firmware/b43* »
<Kubit> so what mount points should I locate on this larger but slower hard drive?
<candy_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<erUSUL> cmp: that will make a tar file in your home directory with the files in it
<leviatan> hi
<suman> Spekko, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70908  this may help
<cmp> erUSUL, this is the output which i got after paste it in a terminal    http://pastebin.com/m44635b91
<guest1> hi everyone, newbie here.  i've just tried copying & pasting someone's xconfig file over mine and my graphics are still showing max 640x480 and doesnt recognise my monitor. help please
<jazz> how do i know when in seeding a torrnt? i know it says "seeding" but i ont see the number increase. this thing had 64 seeders when i dowloaded it but now im"seeding" it is still 64,
<fixer_33> hi everyone
<fixer_33> i've got a problem with PHP on ubuntu
<Tuhoutumaton> -
<Adam_eM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet i followed these entries but my tablet acts more like a mouse, and if i tap a tablet with a pen, i cannot move the pointer anymore if the pen is raised over the surface
<fixer_33> with MDB2 library in PEAR, I can't use query method because i see that this method is undefined
<newwarrior> i try malte@leppi:~$ sudo iw reg set DE
<newwarrior> nl80211 not found.
<newwarrior> but what ist nl80211
<Screamo_Smurf> How do i share files/folders over a network?
<jolaren> How come casper/vmlinuz is not on the cd for the ubuntu server? is it possible to add that for the PXE installation?
<cicloner> buenas
<Oasa> i have .rar file which completely works in Windows but not on ubuntu
<Oasa> any help
<Screamo_Smurf> Oasa
<Screamo_Smurf> did you install the restricted extras?
<Screamo_Smurf> Oasa  did you install the restricted extras?
<jolaren> Where can I download vmlinuz for ubuntu server karmic?
<gyhser> hi all
<ton> hello
<gyhser> how are you everybody ?
<ton> wonderful, loving ubuntu :D
<suman> Screamo_Smurf, you can right click on the folder go to sharing tab and select the option share and you are done
<coz_> gyhser,   just fine thanks :)
<gyhser> :D hopefully
<ouyes> !hi | gyhser
<ubottu> gyhser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Oasa> what is that Screamo_smurf
<Oasa> !extras
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Screamo_Smurf> suman it tells me its not installed, and when i try to install it the files arent on the server
<ronnn> hi everyone, go to 25ac25ba heaventruth.org
<Screamo_Smurf> Oasa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ton> is ubottu a bot
<cmp> erUSUL, will you go on with me ?
<Screamo_Smurf> ton yes
<kaddi_> ton yes
<jazz> ton,  yes she/he is lol
<suman> Screamo_Smurf, i will need some time to get more information see you in some time
<ton> lol
<ton> that's creepy but okay
<jazz> i asked she/he a question once today not knowing  haha'
<Screamo_Smurf> lol, ok
<esicam> doesnt empathy support video chat?
<esicam> Does empathy support video chat?
<rek> i don't hear any audio in you tube
<rek> also in video games
<Screamo_Smurf> esicam i think it does
<Screamo_Smurf> esicam look here: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<jazz> you know i tohught  id be able to use my bluetooth head set as a mic to at least use voice chats but no that didnt work
<IP-v6> esicam, i think it supports only video chat for xmpp gtalk/jabber protocol
<esicam> screamo but in my it doesnt work
<esicam> not for yahoo and msn
<cmp> erUSUL, this is the out put which i got after installing the code which you gave me         http://pastebin.com/m54f11994
<cmp> erUSUL, please respond
<IP-v6> i don't have much knowledge about msn/yahoo
<Screamo_Smurf> there is a msn messenger app that suports video chat
<Screamo_Smurf> dont know about yahoo thop
<rek> i don't hear any audio in you tube
<rek> also in video games
<esicam> ip-v6 yeah, i think only for google and jabber
<IP-v6> esicam, http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F
<IP-v6> sorry for paste channel
<gyhser>  
<keith_> will 9.10 remix work on a dell A90n?
<esicam> ip-v6 can you refer me any software that i can use to video chat for yahoo and msn account
<opakavic> how can change my login name?
<opakavic> how can i change my login name?
<tarzeau> opakavic: system, prefs, about me
<IP-v6> esicam, i never used video/audio chat sorry  but link says it supports for msn
<keith_> i run a live cd and it worked but no sound and no wifi
<IP-v6> did you see the link i pasted
<Screamo_Smurf> esicam h/o ill get you the one for msn
<cmp> erUSUL, please respond - i need help
<opakavic> tarzeau: Are you usre, its not there !
<tarzeau> opakavic: you mean the username, not the full name, right?
<opakavic> tarzeau: i mean, username
<tarzeau> opakavic: then edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and maybe /home/NAME
<shubbar> i am trying to rip a dvd with Handbrake, but its stuck on "scanning..."
<tarzeau> opakavic: and be aware that some badly written software will have problems with that
<opakavic> oh :(
<shubbar> dvd::rip also gives me an error when trying to read the dvd
<michaeldobrovits> hi people, i have compilation issue with cairodock on ubuntu 9.1 64bit ld: cannot find -lGL
<tarzeau> opakavic: but just go ahead, worst that happens, is you'll need to get rid of its config files
<tarzeau> michaeldobrovits: you're missing libGL libraries
<secret> hey folks i have a serious problem. i can not update anymore no idea why not. now i saw that maybe there is something wrong with my kernel, great. soiwanted to look at my grpus setting. iwanted to check the settings for the root and now i can not open it.
<keith_> well thanks see ya guys good luck
<secret> 2.6.27-16-generic
<fakeer> Forgot my passphrase (have everything else). Have a revoke certificate and revoked my public key from all all main servers. Now it shows as || *** KEY REVOKED *** [not verified] || . What is this "not verified"? How can I remove or replace this key from keyservers? Or if I can't then what is the best option for me?
<k0d3g3ar> how can I get Gnome terminal or Terminator to open with, say, 100 lines in the window vs. the default?  Can't seem to see a preference for that
<opakavic> okay
<secret> it is alsothat my connection is now slow  w
<opakavic> brb
<opakavic> i'll try
<secret> WHEN i willwatch a  movie. everything else is working
<tarzeau> k0d3g3ar: indeed, xterm can do it though
<tarzeau> fakeer: create a new key?
<k0d3g3ar> tarzeau:  are you saying that Gnome terminal and/or Terminator can't do that?
<tarzeau> k0d3g3ar: i'm just saying i couldn't find an option for it in gnome terminal. no idea about terminator
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jazz> hey  how do i burn MP#'s?  every attempt left me with a cd that can't be  played out of my computer.
<secret> KERNEL, PROBLEM ANYONE?
<tarzeau> secret: what's the problem?
<secret> tarzeau, i can not update anymore no idea why not. now i saw that maybe there is something wrong with my kernel, great. soiwanted to look at my grpus setting. iwanted to check the settings for the root and now i can not open it
<jazz> im useing  gnome baker but tats only audio  and only plays on some players
<Screamo_Smurf> jazz it seems your burning mp3 or data cd's
<secret> tarzeau, and i can not open my root  to check the permisions
<tarzeau> secret: that's a statement, not a question. please give details why you can't update
<tarzeau> secret: you can't get root user, you mean?
<esicam> screamo_smurf tell the one that works for msn
<Screamo_Smurf> oh crap i forgot lol
<secret> tarzeau, no i can get root but in the permisions where you also have your groups i can not open my root anymore
<jazz> Screamo_Smurf,   that brasero didnt work for me i want MP3 files on disc rather than the flacor ogg, etc
<esicam> All right
<Screamo_Smurf> so you want an mp3 player?
<Screamo_Smurf> *mp3 cd
<jazz> yes
<secret> tarzeau, this is what i see over my shell: 0% [Connecting to 211.76.175.5 (211.76.175.5)] [Connecting to 211.76.175.5 (211
<tarzeau> secret: so you have an internet problem?
<secret> tarzeau,
<secret> tarzeau, no
<secret> my laptop is working as wellhere. and my connection  is 27.000 up
<Screamo_Smurf> jazz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607233
<HCK2020> salut
<secret> tarzeau, i mean down
<aar> Hi, how can I find the mount point of a particular device using the terminal? (e.g. sudo fdisk -l lists devices, but I've no idea where each is mounted).
<secret> tarzeau,
<actionParsnip> aar: mount
<aar> actionParsnip, what would the synatx be?
<actionParsnip> aar: mount on its own will show what is mounted and where
<HCK2020> ca dort ici
<actionParsnip> aar: mount
<actionParsnip> aar: thats the command
<secret> tarzeau, i canalso normaldialover myshell to my UNIX so thatsnot it. i guessthere issomething very wrong with mykernel
<aar> actionParsnip, easy as that. I feel a bit silly now! :-) Thanks.
<actionParsnip> aar: every day is a school day ;)
<jazz> Screamo_Smurf,  thanks
<kalle> I have set my share to writable in xubuntu 9.10 samba but i still can only read the share not write to it, what do i need to change or check ?
<Threetimes> Hi, what is the fastest VNC client for a 100 MBit lan? I'm using ubuntu 9.10 a client and windows xp as server.
<Oasa> Screamo_smurf : thanks. It worked but may i know what actually is the thing that i downloaded ?
<rek> hi,help!
<rek> i don't hear any audio in you tube
<rek> also in video games
<ssn> hi guys
<Pe1o> kalle, basic permissions maybe,  make sure the group can write to the share
<Xanova> Guys, seriously i think i'm cursed ...
<Screamo_Smurf> Oasa just some extras stuff that inst open source
<ssn> can i chroot from a 32bit livecd into a 64bit ubuntu installation?
<Screamo_Smurf> so they couldnt bundle it in
<tarzeau> Threetimes: i think rdp and remote x are faster. and what's cheaper is to get gbit
<Pe1o> !sound | rek start here
<ubottu> rek start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Oasa> okay Screamo Stuff
<Oasa> thanks Screamo_smurf
<Xanova> I tried to reboot with windows in order to know why can windows use my wireless card and ubuntu can't... Windows won' boot no more...
<Threetimes> tarzeau: I have xp home only. and the software has to be free...
<kalle> what groups would be guest ? is that nobody ?
<rek> pelo i don't see any audio control
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova did you look up dual booting ubuntu and windows first?
<tarzeau> Threetimes: remote x is free, look for xmingw
<rek> mythbuntu
<Xanova> A blue screen appear (i barely can see it) ten my machine reboots... (i'm using a brub)
<tarzeau> Threetimes: or wait you connect from linux to windows or the other way around?
<Xanova> Screamo_Smurf: wha do you mean ?
<Threetimes> tarzeau: windows is the server
<cmp> ok , i need any body here to help me please - i have installed  sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter      and the out put is : http://pastebin.com/m54f11994          i need to know how can i keep my wireless working with the 9.10 because when i upgrade my sytem to 9.10 my wireless device is not recognized
<Screamo_Smurf> ubuntu and windows dont get along
<fakeer> tarzeau: i haven't created it yet.. should i??
<tarzeau> Threetimes: that's not answering my question. what software do you run on the server?
<Pe1o> kalle, I mean group access to the share folder in the folder properties,  guest is when you login as guess from gdm, that is something else,  you might want to make a new user with the name from the remote machine and give it access to the share folder that might also work
<krysis> for me windows commits blue screen suicide if i don't use it for a long time with ubuntu side by side :/
<Xanova> Screamo_Smurf: I insalled ubuntu on my external HDD
<Screamo_Smurf> cmp the output looks fine
<Screamo_Smurf> external as in usb?
<Xanova> yep
<Threetimes> tarzeau: i'm trying to play windows games on my laptop.
<Screamo_Smurf> have you trid unplugging the hdd while booting?
<Xanova> And my bios check 1s USB hen CD hen HDD
<tarzeau> Threetimes: 3d?
<Xanova> Nope
<secret> tarzeau, and this is how its look like: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/174596/
<Xanova> I used to work before...
<Screamo_Smurf> well then unplug it
<Screamo_Smurf> and try
<rek> pelo
<Threetimes> tarzeau: if possible, yes. I get like 5~10 fps with tightvnc, so it kinda works
<Xanova> oK I'll try...
<tarzeau> Threetimes: forget it!
<Pe1o> rek what ?
<cmp> screamo smurf, but what if i upgraded now to 9.10   will it work ? put in mind that the only connection which iam using now is wireless device - i dont have cabled connection so if i lost it i wouldnt be able to communicate here again ..
<rek> pelo i don't see the control in mythbuntu
<tarzeau> Threetimes: you wouldn't get much more with gbit... just play that sort of stuff locally
<Screamo_Smurf> suman how long is awhile anyway?
<actionParsnip> tarzeau: should be ok for turn based stuff ;)
<Threetimes> tarzeau: no, i'll keep trying. or is tightvnc my best shot?
<krisss117> #ubuntu.pl
<tarzeau> secret: yes that's an networking problem
<Pe1o> rek, sorry I don'T know anything about mythbuntu I use freevo myself
<secret> tarzeau, btw if i would have connection problems how could ibe here?
<tarzeau> actionParsnip: sucks, if you ask me
<actionParsnip> tarzeau: me too
<Screamo_Smurf> cmp you cant hook up wired at all?
<tarzeau> theshadow: vnc is vnc, i don't see many differences between the clients/servers
<tarzeau> theshadow: however i prefer remove x and rdp much better than vnc
<Pelo> brb
<tarzeau> secret: dns only maybe?
<tarzeau> secret: or some funny iptables/firewall stuff? how would i know
<Screamo_Smurf> i have major dns problems :(
<tarzeau> secret: it's your equipment, not mine
<secret> tarzeau, no idea chekcing network
<cmp> no iam in a cafe now and i dont have internet connection at home - so thats why iam confused ..   screamo smurf,
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: add 8.8.8.8 as a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<tarzeau> secret: maybe it's just the server. wait intrepid? isn't that stone age?
<Threetimes> tarzeau: because tightvnc is using only 1/3 of my connection, and if i could multiply my framerate by 3... that would make 15~30 fps (in furmark, local is like 25 fps)
<secret> tarzeau, no its now since one week
<cicloner> can anybody help me with a problem with nessus under ubuntu?
<Screamo_Smurf> actionParsnip lol yea i did that, and about 100 other things
<tarzeau> secret: maybe intrepid is not available anymore, i have no idea. i run karmic
<krisss117> hello, what is plugin what show stats cpu, lan, memory ?
<dequeued> could someone give me a hand? I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, the livedvd boots up to the desktop fine, but, when I try to boot it post-install, I just see a flickering text-login
<dequeued> I think xdm may be failing to load
<guest2> hi everyone. i cannot get my graphics above 640x480. think the monitor is not being detected properply.  please look at my files.  can anyone help?.       http://paste.ubuntu.com/370332/   and http://paste.ubuntu.com/370338/
<Screamo_Smurf> but its only when sharing inet connection with my xbox, so its not that big of a deal
<tarzeau> Threetimes: look i promise you you won't get more w/ gbit. it's not linear
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: could install a local dns in the form of dnsmasq, it will cace name resolutions as it runs and learns
<dequeued> is this a common problem?
<tarzeau> Threetimes: but feel free to try it out yourself
<dequeued> why would the livecd load?
<cicloner> r> can anybody help me with a problem with nessus under ubuntu?
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: also makes web browsing slightly faster
<blakkheim> !repeat | cicloner
<ubottu> cicloner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lijil> is there any sane way to add packages from a later release into an older release. ie. add zoneminder package in lucid, to a server running hardy?
<dequeued> cicloner, #nessus
<CooPs89> i need the package "libc6-dev" but apt-get install'ing it gives me 404... what should I do?
<Michalxo> hello all! I have probelm and question in a one probelm :-) I "accidentally" removed 31-17 kernel and upgrade (and install) 31-19 kernel took over, but it did not wrote itself to menu.lst (upgraded to 9.10, but grub-legacy stayed) So here's the question, can I use 9.10 liveCD or should I DL 9.04 live and fix grub via Jaunty, or can I use karmic live and fix&upgrade to grub2?
<Screamo_Smurf> guest2 are you on a laptop?
<kalle> k ill try that pelo, thanx.
<actionParsnip> lijil: you can but you will make a big mess of your packages
<tarzeau> lijil: with simple software yes, with zoneminder, absolutely not so easily
<dequeued> could someone point me in the right direction so I can at least try to diagnose this problem myself?
<cicloner> thanks a lot <dequeued>
<dequeued> how could I disable xdm on start?
<actionParsnip> lijil: its not advised, they re lucid packages because they are made for lucid only
<dequeued> could someone give me a hand? I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, the livedvd boots up to the desktop fine, but, when I try to boot it post-install, I just see a flickering text-login
<tarzeau> dequeued: by it's startup script or by removing the package, or it's config files
<cmp> screamo smurf, any help??
<lijil> zoneminder seems to be a mess in 9.10
<tarzeau> lijil: so is kdemenuedit :)
<Xanova> Im back
<dequeued> ...
<guest2> graphics resolution help needed for ubuntu 9.1
<actionParsnip> dequeued: did you md5 test the iso before you burned it? Did you verify the cD? Have you tested your RAM?
<archboxman> cmp: did what I say fix your problem???
<Xanova> idk why but even wih my USB HDD unplugged he grub sill sarts and hen it announce me that there is no such disk and it can't load...
<Screamo_Smurf> guest2, ever had a higher resolution set with that monitor?
<dequeued> ok, let's start simple
<cmp> archbox, what do you mean ?
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova ouch..
<dequeued> how do I disable xdm?
<larrylamsy> Please help. Can I install FreeBSD on Dell Notebook running Linux and Vista?
<Xanova> I hink i'm cursed :p
<cmp> archboxman, what do you mean ?
<kalle> what is the windows share browser called in ubuntu ?
<archboxman> cmp nevermind hello
<actionParsnip> larrylamsy: bsd is offtopic here
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova that mean grub install on your internal drive
<Xanova> When I'm rying to solve a problem another come along
<Xanova> Damn...
<actionParsnip> kalle: smbclient is built into nautilus
<cmp> hello archboxman,
<Screamo_Smurf> ummmm
<lsdluna1> hi guys, im having problem installing SVN. I think it's installed, however when I use http://locahost/svn I get an error 403 access forbidden ?
<Xanova> So now my machine won't sar if my USB HDD is unplugged ?
<suman> Screamo_Smurf, I got busy with something will get you soon. Can you please try posting this again may be some other ideas flash
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova what version of windows?
<Xanova> xp (still SP2 i think)
<syrius> ubuntu says that kernel-patch-grsecurity2 is referred to by another package
<rek> how can i get the wifi working in text mode?
<kalle> thanx actionparsnip
<syrius> I need it in order to use grsecurity
<geirha> lsdluna1: Use file url instead. svn checkout file:///path/to/svn/repo
<actionParsnip> rek: wicd has a curses interface
<syrius> how do I find the package it is referred by?
<cmp> archboxman, i remember  you were helping me , but we lost connection
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova mount your windows hdd in ubuntu and make sure everythings still there
<rek> actionParsnip:  curses?
<Xanova> syrius: its writen in INSTALL i guess
<actionParsnip> rek: coloured terminal like interface
<syrius> what?
<rek> actionParsnip:  no x ?
<archboxman> cmp: can't remember exactly what your problem was sorry.. :(
<lsdluna1> geirha: page not found?
<actionParsnip> rek: no x
<actionParsnip> !info wicd-cli
<ubottu> Package wicd-cli does not exist in karmic
<Xanova> Screamo_Smurf: Everyhing is sill here, i can access to my intern HDD via Ubuntu
<rcmaehl> HELP! I deleted the ubuntu partition without deleting grub and now windows cant load
<rek> cli ?
<Screamo_Smurf> ok
<actionParsnip> rek: install wicd and it will give you wicd-cli
<actionParsnip> rcmaehl: ask in ##windows
<pingfloyd> curses -- is what you'll say when see the ugly output
<actionParsnip> rcmaehl: windows isnt supported here
<BluesKaj> !info-wicd
<rek> ok actionParsnip, then i don't hear the audio in mythbuntu what can i install?
<rcmaehl> grub is
<geirha> lsdluna1: Oh, you want to browse the repository from the web-browser? I've never used that, don't know how to set it up. The svnbook should explain it though.
<rcmaehl> Grub is my problem
<actionParsnip> rek: no idea
<rcmaehl> Error 22 or something
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<rek> actionParsnip: some drivers
<lsdluna1> geirha: I can navigate to the folder but now it says no permission to view?
<suman> Screamo_Smurf, sudo apt-get install nautilus-share  can you try this, tell me if this help
<guest2> can anyone help with graphics resolution problem please?
<actionParsnip> rcmaehl: you need to reinstall the windows bootloader, the guys in ##windows will advise
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova does it even give you an option to boot into windows?
<geirha> lsdluna1: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<dirk__> gday, is there a way to go directly to a (unique named)folder without typing the whole path?
<actionParsnip> rcmaehl: or you can use supergrub
<fromWinToLin> Anyone here familiar with BackInTime?
<cmp> archboxman... my problem is - now i use 9.4 and i work with my wireless device fine - but i need to upgrade to 9.10 , and when i upgrade to 9.10 my wireless is not recognized at all - now i use the wireless as the only connection to communicate here and i dont have cabled connection in case if i missed the driver for my wireless - can you help me step by step and i will write it down here in text file so i can learn how to fix the problem
<Screamo_Smurf> suman i get nautilus-share is already the newest version.
<actionParsnip> dirk__: you could create an alias for the long command then you can fire it when needed
<Xanova> Screamo_Smurf: Nope, the grub won't load with my USB HDD unplugged
<Screamo_Smurf> ok well with it pluged in
<dirk__> thx for the sugestion but i have loads of them and wanned  a way to not have to create aliases for all of them
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html
<Xanova> Yep it will, but when i choose windows, it can't launch: very brief bluescreen (i cant even read what it says) then my machine reboots
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, I know how to use it, but there seems to be something odd going on when I use it over CIFS.
<Screamo_Smurf> definatly sounds like grub ate your windows bootloader
<olskolirc> where is the repository for kubuntu?
<actionParsnip> dirk__: could create a script which takes a number as an arg and goes to the right folder
<Xanova> ... or microsoft is punishing me for using a Linus OS :D
<olskolirc> never mind
<Screamo_Smurf> eh
<Xanova> Kinda sounds bad :\
<bhuvi> when i disble bluetooth or wifi by pressing Fn+F5 in my lenovo notebook while using vista ,after rebooting into ubuntu i cannot enable them is there any way to enable it back?
<archboxman> cmp: you were using 9.04 the last time we talked didn't you????
<terminhell> chown us ~/yourbase -r
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: what issues. details are good
<cmp> no i was using 9.10
<Xanova> D'you know anyway to resore my windows bootloader ?
<cmp> archboxman, and i needed to install the driver for my wireless device
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova no :(
<archboxman> cmp: what wireless card were you using again
<Screamo_Smurf> but im looking
<terminhell> Xanova: yes theres a way
<cmp> broadcom
<dirk__> hmm yea, that would be an idea but with other words there is not really a simple command for it or something?
<actionParsnip> terminhell: http://www.trichotomy.ca/ayplabtu.html ;)
<archboxman> cmp:now I remember
<terminhell> Xanova: toss in windows cd, hit R to bring up the repair console and select repair MBR
<archboxman> cmp: :)
<thisdotpheonix> hi, do we have widgets for gnome
<Screamo_Smurf> terminhell but that would mess up grub right?
<thisdotpheonix> ?
<terminhell> it will remove grub yes
<bhuvi> when i disble bluetooth or wifi by pressing Fn+F5 in my lenovo notebook while using vista ,after rebooting into ubuntu i cannot enable them is there any way to enable it back?
<Screamo_Smurf> thisdotpheonix i dont think so
<guest2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370332/
<actionParsnip> dirk__: short of aliases or scripts, not really
<archboxman> cmp: we used broadcom Sta driver last time did it work???
<guest2> can anyone help me please
<thisdotpheonix> Screamo_Smurf, there should be something substituting the same
<dirk__> okay, thx a lot
<actionParsnip> sup guest2
<cmp> archboxman, here is the out put after installing b43-fwcutter          http://pastebin.com/m65522b17
<guest2> still got a resolution issue with ubuntu 9.1 and geforce 6150 grpahics
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, I select my home folder to be backed up. I have a CIFS share on a remote machine as the destination for the snapshots. After creating the initial backup, it seems to copy all of the files over again, even if they already exist in the previous snapshot. When I browse the CIFS share, I find that each snapshot directory is just as large as each other. (500 MB, 500 MB, 500 MB, etc.) However, the parent folder reads only 500 MB i
<fromWinToLin> n size. However, the CIFS filesystem reports its available space decreasing significantly with each snapshot I create, even if the only chage was a few extra MB of files...
<Xanova> terminhell: eh eh eh... IDK where the hell did i put my windows CD. I'm not even sure I still have it as y computer is 5-6years old...
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, when I do "ls -l" in the snapshot folders, I do not see evidence of hard links.
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova you just might be cursed :S
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: is the share mounted?
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, yes.
<cmp> all what iam worry now is - i want to upgrade but iam affraid that it will not work with 9,10 ... again i dont know have any cable connection to get you if  i lose the wireless driver  archboxman.
<thisdotpheonix> hello, do any one know the widgets for ubuntu
<thisdotpheonix> hello
<Screamo_Smurf> if you repair your windows bootloader it will kill grub
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, CIFS does support hard links, last I checked.
<terminhell> Xanova: yikes, g/l thats the only legal way i know how to do it. (only way i know how actually)
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, plus, BackInTime is meant to be used on CIFS / NFS.
<jordanwb> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 via Wubi but it keeps failing because of an invalid parameter: http://pastebin.com/m21f024fa
<archboxman> cmp: terminal > ping www.google.com pls tx
<pim> hello. I have 2 soundcards and I want to setup one for recording and the other for playing. I go in systel => preferences => sound and select what I want. But for some reason, these settings change after suspend or reboot. How can I make my setup perm ?
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova im gueesing you could borrow or d/l one and just use it to restore the bootloader, i dont see how that would be illegal
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: not something ive used bro, i use rsync
<archboxman> cmp: is it connecting???
<dicap> What is rsync
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, BackInTime uses rsync and diff under the GUI.
<actionParsnip> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<bobbytek> "\e[5~": history-search-backward doesn't seem to work for me in /etc/inputrc
<Screamo_Smurf> but that still brings us back to the fact that if you do that you wont be able to boot into ubuntu anymore
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: why is a gui needed?
<cmp> archboxman, it tells me  : PING tx (92.242.144.5) 56(124) bytes of data.
<bobbytek> is that the pgup next to the home key?
<bobbytek> it just prints a ~
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, it's a very well laid out GUI for browsing through snapshots.
<archboxman> yes because its connected are you using cable write now to chat???
<terminhell> sorry Screamo_Smurf what was the original prob, i only seen a partial of it i guess
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: well its giving you some crazy issues so is over complicating stuff
<Xanova> Yeah i'll borrow a CD to someone. After all, i LEGALLY bought windows with my computer...
<archboxman> cmp: eth0
<bhuvi> when i disble bluetooth or wifi by pressing Fn+F5 in my lenovo notebook while using vista ,after rebooting into ubuntu i cannot enable them is there any way to enable it back?
<Screamo_Smurf> he had winxp install on internal hdd, then install ubuntu on an external hdd, but grub is on the internal hdd and ate the windows mbr
<bhuvi> when i disable bluetooth or wifi by pressing Fn+F5 in my lenovo notebook while using vista ,after rebooting into ubuntu i cannot enable them is there any way to enable it back?
<cmp> archboxman. what does it mean ?
<terminhell> Screamo_Smurf: so he just has to manually edit grub to point specifically to xp
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, the thing is, I'm not sure if it's the application itself, or the way rsync / diff works over CIFS.
<archboxman> cmp: are you using wifi or eth0 right now???
<chakrit> I just can't get the enhanced desktop zoom in csm to work, however I can do the Win+Mouse drag to move windows ... I'm on asus eee any ideas?
<Screamo_Smurf> bhuvi im gueesing boot into vista and undo it?
<cmp> iam using wifi now archboxman. but iam on 9.4
<archboxman> cmp: means we have a connection
<archboxman> cmp: is this a netbook???
<Xanova> Well thank you guys for helping me out, despite the fact that I'm cursed :p
<nodrogkooc> Hi
<Fallobst> Hi
<cmp> yes its dell inspiron 1525 archboxman.
<Xanova> Heya
<bhuvi> ya i can do it , but ubuntu should have a way to enable it?
<jordanwb> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 via Wubi but it keeps failing because of an invalid parameter: http://pastebin.com/m21f024fa
<Screamo_Smurf> terminhell he said there was an option to boot into windows, but when he trys he gets a flash of a blue screen then a reboot
<nodrogkooc> having real problems with my sound on 9.10 since Jan
<I^llGetOverIt> what does it means? configure: error: Enchant library not found or too old. Use --disable-spell to build without spell plugin.
<terminhell> Xanova: your not cursed. just google grub multiple hdd's
<dicap> i have a problem with compiz-fusion
<dicap>  I don't have any graphics options
<bhuvi> Screamo_Smurf , ya i can do it , but ubuntu should have a way to enable it?
<archboxman> cmp: see I remember the last time you gave me a screenshot of this device your using Ubuntu netbook remix...
<Fallobst> is here anybody who can help me with moneyplex-problems ?
<lunaphyte> i don't like this new behavior of apt-get auto installing recommended packages.  how can i turn it off?
<bhuvi> Screamo_Smurf : ya i can do it , but ubuntu should have a way to enable it?
<I^llGetOverIt> where i must put the command --disable-spell, ./configure --disable-spell?
<dicap> can some =body help me
<Screamo_Smurf> bhuvi i dont know, and since you have been asking the same question for the past 15 minutes i doubt anyone else in here knows either
<qshan> Does the Ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso image have ssh enabled? We have a laptop without a working screen and want to get into it over the network.
<archboxman> I don't have my netbook anymore and they changed the interface can you still get to the desktop??
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: the access is managed by the kernel using the mount options used, the files should be seen etc. maybe its a glitch in the gui app. Have you tried with ordinary rsync to test if the app you are using ahs issues or not
<cmp> do you want to check again what iam using now archboxman... this will make it more clear ... just tell me how to make it
<dicap>  what can I do to have any graphics options
<bhuvi> Screamo_Smurf : may be i should file a bug report i think ,looking for people who have the same problem
<nodrogkooc> anynody help with my sound issue ?
<Screamo_Smurf> bhuvi have you tried googling it?
<actionParsnip> !anyone | Fallobst
<ubottu> Fallobst: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nodrogkooc> Posted details on http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3ebe1b94a5729d0cd69d6a5efafd9a7927071b55
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, actually, maybe on second thought, I'm not understanding hard-links properly.
<archboxman> cmp I don't have my netbook anymore and they changed the interface can you still get to the desktop??
<actionParsnip> qshan: not by default, you could remaster the ISO to make it enable at boot
<qshan> actionParsnip: thanks, good idea
<archboxman> cmp your connected to internet just that interface is giving me problems
<bhuvi> Screamo_Smurf :yep but couldnt find any useful resources
<Fallobst> :D
<cmp> no archboxman, this is the only thing i have - and i need to continue my work and study on it :(
<AngelwingedDevil> hi people! I just upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10 from 8.04 before, the mediacontrol buttons on my keyboard worked with rhythmbox, now they don't, any suggestions to get them working again :D?
<AngelwingedDevil> :D*
<qshan> archboxman: where does one go to figure out how to do something like that?
<fromWinToLin> actionParsnip, I am confused why the available space on the CIFS file system would decrease if hard-links are being created. (If a 500 MB file has another hard link created, the remaining space on the CIFS file system should not decrease by another 500 MB.)
<qshan> archboxman: google i'm assuming
<e01> hello
<Fallobst> my reinerSCT dont want work with moneyplex...
<milesc> hi, last night i used mkfs.ext3 on a new drive that had never been used before.  I did not create any partitions and instead just formatted the entire device to ext3.  What are the ramification of doing so, and if you're able to, why do the tutorials always say to make a partition?
<Screamo_Smurf> AngelwingedDevil in system> preferences> keyboards shortcuts i think
<e01> i see that my cpu is avg 40% load, is it normal in ubuntu
<actionParsnip> fromWinToLin: the hard link will appear as the same file so will appear to take the extra space (afaik)
<archboxman> qshan: she needs  go to ubuntu remix channel if they have one here in irc
<cmp> archboxman. i know iam asking here too much and i might disturb you or others - but i really need to fix all this - i need to study and work -and iam poor girl in this system - but i need it very much
<e01> because on slak it was 3-4% avg
<Screamo_Smurf> e01 everytime i open system moitor it uses about 50% cpu
<red> experiencing bad tearing problmes, tried few different players and opengl/X11 as rendering, with vsync on and off: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2188345/tearing.png
<e01> but nowi close the system monitor and see only conky`s display
<red> pc is 2,2ghz dualcore, 3gb ram and geforce 9600GT - so shouldnt be due it
<coz_> Screamo_Smurf,  let me check mine here hold on
<qshan> archboxman: thanks
<I^llGetOverIt> what does it means? configure: error: Enchant library not found or too old. Use --disable-spell to build without spell plugin.
<I^llGetOverIt> where i must put the command --disable-spell, ./configure --disable-spell?
<terminhell> milesc: you just made a partion...
<terminhell> *partition
<BluesKaj> milesc, probly because the tutorial assumes you have a ntfs /windows file system on the drive , and in order to installl ubuntu you need ext
<actionParsnip> red: does it do that in all players?
<milesc> not so much terminhell
<coz_> Screamo_Smurf,  mm not here... when system monitor opens is there any process that is actually taking up cpu time?
<archboxman> cmp: I remember this song and dance her last time :) funny got to get a cup of coffee give me a min... will trouble shot if your after such help :)
<milesc> sudo fdisk -l
<Liquid-Silence> any one here know if its possible to get adobe flash working in ubuntu (not the player but the development enviroment
<milesc> No partition table
<terminhell> milesc: sure its not flagged, your half way there
<Screamo_Smurf> nope, just sys monitor
<coz_> Screamo_Smurf,  you could open a terminal and type   top     or install htop   and in terminal type  htop
<terminhell> *labeled
<AngelwingedDevil> thank you
<nodrogkooc> Any sound GURUs out there ?
<chakrit> I'm on UNR on asus netbook, compiz just won't do anything on any of the features that use the <super> key (enhance zoom/ring switcher etc etc. but some basic ubuntu settings (i.e. <super>+drag to move windows) does work.... any ideas?
<AngelwingedDevil> now I feel stupid :p
<coz_> Screamo_Smurf,  you will or should get a detialed list of things that are using up cpu and memory
<cmp> archboxman, i hope you will help me .
<milesc> ?  The drive is mounted and working without showing any partition table on it at all
<Screamo_Smurf> cmp do you have a friends house you could go to and use internet?
<archboxman> cmp: how long have you had Ubuntu netbook remix up on that dell???
<actionParsnip> milesc: you dont mount drives
<e01> Screamo_Smurf, i see only a few tasks that using more than 1%
<Screamo_Smurf> Mmhmm fresh blood :)
<milesc> action?
<fakeer> tarzeau: i haven't created it new keyshould i?? will it not effect existing key on my system which is being shown as struck out in seahorse window.. or should i rather delete it before creating new pair?
<e01> but when i am suming there is under 40%
<steve__> New to Ubuntu, I can't get the system to boot using a USB keyboard.
<actionParsnip> milesc: you ount partitions, not drives
<Screamo_Smurf> e01 how much does it say system monitor is using?
<cmp> no screamo_smurf, iam alone in this country.
<Screamo_Smurf> :|
<kalle> I installed nautilus  but cannot find it in the menus, i see it is for gnome and I am running xubuntu, perhaps only kde is supported ?
<milesc> the drive device is /dev/sdc, instead of partitioning it and having a partition like /dev/sdc1, i instead immediately ran mkfs.ext3 on /dev/sdc.  It completed and I subsequently mounted /dev/sdc to a directory and it reads and writes.
<e01> Screamo_Smurf, 70%
<e01> when i close conky show 40%
<cmp> archboxman- i didnt have it for long time - as iam cleaning my system every time when i get trouble :(
<Screamo_Smurf> kalle in terminal type nautilus
<e01> but i think that this is much
<kalle> ah k thanx screamo_smurf
<terminhell> kalle: just goto Places>Home. thats it
<Screamo_Smurf> e01 yea it shouldnt be using that much
<Fallacy> hey has anyone in here used medusa at all
<actionParsnip> !info medusa
<ubottu> medusa (source: medusa): fast, parallel, modular, login brute-forcer for network services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (karmic), package size 208 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Screamo_Smurf> well i will be back in like 2 mins
<e01> i think that there some wrong in my system but can`t find what
<e01> and the load is load average: 0.23, 0.86, 0.97
<archboxman> cmp brb making coffee :) let my brain wake up
<cmp> ok archboxman. sorry :(
<kalle> ah yeah now i see the windows shares ;=)
<steve__> Will Ubuntu boot with a USB keyboard?
<terminhell> yes
<actionParsnip> steve__: does here
<terminhell> it will boot with no keyboard
<bastid_raZor> e01: use top to see what is using your processor
<steve__> Mine wont' boot it just sits here. Is there something I need to do?
<actionParsnip> steve__: tried a different port?
<terminhell> sounds hardware related then
<actionParsnip> steve__: does the bios show usb legacy as enabled?
<Darkben> a
<steve__> Yes
<Liquid-Silence> anyone here know how to do failry decent flash animations? is there a tool for us to use?
<archboxman> cmp: what state do you live in the USA, helps me relate lived in 40/50 states??? I live in colorado right now
<actionParsnip> Liquid-Silence: it may run in wine
<AlTheKiller> So...anyone know if I'm going to be fighting X or the kernel to get core i3 gfx working in karmic come monday?
<actionParsnip> Liquid-Silence: te adobe app, flash is proprietary so the only real way to make flash is using adobes tool
<AlTheKiller> Or boycott flash
<steve__> I will try a different port. If I boot with both USB and regular keyboard, after boot I have both.
<cmp> archboxman. iam romanian and i live in Egypt alone for now as iam studying in mass and commercial
<Screamo_Smurf> Egypt o.O
<Liquid-Silence> actionParsnip: is there no other tools I can use to do something like this?
<e01> grrrr
<actionParsnip> Liquid-Silence: not that i know of
<Liquid-Silence> my gf wants me to make stick man animations
<Liquid-Silence> :(
<actionParsnip> Liquid-Silence: others may
<e01> i am switching back to slakware
<Liquid-Silence> e01: lol why?
<e01> just i can`t get control over my system
<Liquid-Silence> e01: need help?
<Screamo_Smurf> Liquid-Silence are you talking about like an animated .gif?
<e01> the cpu is half used and i don`t know why
<e01> this is unhumanity
<actionParsnip> AlTheKiller: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Liquid-Silence> well its for our wedding we want to have a animation on the web
<archboxman> cmp: good we got that out of the way had a friend from Egypt made some real good food... back to compuer
<AlTheKiller> actionParsnip: I dunno the thing is still 150mi out :)
<AlTheKiller> Trying to get my ducks in a row.
<actionParsnip> AlTheKiller: 150mi ?
<reactor> where can I read how to make UVC webcam work?
<AlTheKiller> The shipment hasn't arrived yet.
<Screamo_Smurf> e01 i have found that every cpu meter i have tried on ubuntu always uses about 50% cpu
<Ganymede> does anyone know a program like xxd except it will let me mix hex literals with ASCII? so i can type something like, "Hello\x00there" and it will output hello followed by a null followed by "there"? or even better if i can specify the ascii literal in decimal rather than hex or octal
<actionParsnip> reactor: run: lsusb   websearch for the 8 character hex id
<reactor> actionParsnip, roger, ty
<Screamo_Smurf> Ganymede you lost me there lol
<hmmz2k> im trying to connect a hdmi tv to my laptop and its fucking up.. can anyone help me with the problem please, im running karmic
<archboxman> cmp: your connected to internet, but I'm not sure you are connect to your wifi router and not someone elses
<Liquid-Silence> !language hmmz2k
<AlTheKiller> Ganymede: printf ?
<Screamo_Smurf> hmmz2k i would watch your language if i were you :|
<actionParsnip> !ohmy  | hmmz2k
<ubottu> hmmz2k: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Liquid-Silence> errr
<archboxman> cmp: is this a coffee lounge or someone elses computer your on???
<hmmz2k> ok sorry about that
<AlTheKiller> I dunno what you think you're gonna get printed after a null though.
<hmmz2k> but is there anyone who would be able to assist me please?
<Screamo_Smurf> actionParsnip you could make a gif and then have it on a webpage
<Ganymede> AlTheKiller, thanks, but printf cannot read from stdin...
<Ganymede> AlTheKiller, i need to type these interactively to pipe it into netcat to test a server program in C
<Screamo_Smurf> hmmz2k we would need more information about your problem... were not mind readers here :)
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: i guess yeah, gimp can do that
<cmp> archboxman, iam connected to WiFi and iam in caffee  and iam on my dell inspiron
<gyhser> hello
<gyhser> where can i find a good word dictionnary ?
<Screamo_Smurf> ewww gimp :|
<hmmz2k> i plugged in the hdmi cable and when i go to display properties i chose the tv .. and hit apply and then both pictures dissapeared
<AlTheKiller> Why not just dump it from your program directly instead of dicking around in the shell/
<archboxman> cmp: then what is wrong with your wifi?? lol
<red> actionParsnip: tearing happends in every player
<hmmz2k> and now if i plug it in and hit detect monitors my screen goes black
<red> also while dragging windows
<red> my displays are set to 60hz, compiz is 60hz
<Screamo_Smurf> archboxman he is just trying to find out if it will still work when he updates
<archboxman> Screamo_Smurf: what???
<avi__> hi, can anyone help me diagnose what is wrong with GRUB?
<steffan> !details | avi__
<ubottu> avi__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<archboxman> cmp: quite trying to upgrade there having problems with 9.10 right now ... you need to leave it alone...
<Screamo_Smurf> archboxman what cmp told me earlier was that he wanted to update to 9.10 and wanted to make sure his wifi would still work
<Isy> sebsebseb
<hmmz2k> I plugged in my hdmi cable that is connected to my tv and found the screen in my display properties.. but when i hit apply my laptop display went black and nothing showed up on the tv and now the only way to get a picture on my laptop is by unplugging the hdmi.. If i plug it in and hit detect monitors my screen goes black
<hmmz2k> any ideas?
<avi__> so im dualbooting OS X and ubuntu (on external drive), and when booting to ubuntu, GRUB starts loading then stalls with "GRUB _" and the underscore flashing. it neverprogesses
<hmmz2k> anyone know how i can reset the settings
<hmmz2k> and mirror the displays
<cmp> ok archboxman , i will tell you ,   i use now ubuntu 9.4 and when i install 9.4 the wifi working fine ... but i need to upgrade to make it 9.10 so i can go on with my studying - but when i go for 9.10 i lose the driver of my wireless device ... i want to know how to install the driver later if i dont have connection - or to get the driver and then install it while iam not connected ...
<AlTheKiller> Delete .nvidia-xsettings or w/e it's called in your ~
<hmmz2k> I plugged in my hdmi cable that is connected to my tv and found the screen in my display properties.. but when i hit apply my laptop display went black and nothing showed up on the tv and now the only way to get a picture on my laptop is by unplugging the hdmi.. If i plug it in and hit detect monitors my screen goes black
<avi__> is there like any way to bypass grub?
<hmmz2k> anyone know how i can reset the settings
<hmmz2k> and mirror the displays
<AlTheKiller> hmmz2k: Stop pasting shit over and over
<avi__> i already have a bootloader, GRUB is pointless in my setup
<Screamo_Smurf> avi__ why would you want to bypass grub?
<archboxman> Screamo_Smurf: this is not goning to be your problem 9.10 has intrudced a lot of proven software to ubuntu such as upstart and udev and grub2.... I think there using ubuntu users as geneepigs for this experment...
<avi__> because im dualbooting,
<avi__> and grub is not loading
<Screamo_Smurf> dual booting with windows?
<avi__> no
<avi__> OS X
<avi__> on an iMac
<archboxman> \un proven
<cmp> archboxman, i cant avoid upgrading ... as my programs which i will be need to study- will be included the 9.10
<avi__> OS X works fine, Ubuntu stalls at GRUB
<Screamo_Smurf> archboxman its not my problem, but cmp's
<archboxman> cmp: what program is this lol
<Ioeir> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<avi__> i have a special linux-supporting bootloader on my imac
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Screamo_Smurf> Wow...
<cmp> oh come on archboxman, is it the problem now :(
<cmp> archboxman, i really need to know how to keep my wireless working
<archboxman> Screamo_Smurf: had some user on last night telling every one to upgrade and if it didn't work she then was having them reinstall so if you get a bunch of mad users on today don't tell me
<Screamo_Smurf> :/
<avi__> wait,if I reinstall ubuntu, can I opt to NOT install GRUB at all?
<AlTheKiller> cmp: I suggest your drop the entitled attitude if you want help here.
<Screamo_Smurf> Xanova find out anything yet?
<archboxman> Screamo_Smurf: screen name chez crazy person
<Xanova> Yep
<jazz> can anyone link me to some tutorial sites for installing icons, sounds, and meta city and gtk2.0  fonts and loging screens please?
<Xanova> I successfully booted windows in safe mode
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm
<avi__> gnome-look
<cmp> AlTheKiller,   what ???
<Xanova> And i figured out that there is not lunix driver for my wireless card
<trijntje> hi all, where can I download lucid alpha? I tried here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-1/ but the link is dead
<Xanova> So is it possible to install a windows driver under linux ?
<Screamo_Smurf> ehhh
<kalbo> guys, nid some help, my ubuntu can't run
<avi__> wrapper drivers do that
<kalbo> "mount of filesyste failed
<hmmmz2k> i fell out
<kalbo> "mount of filesystem failed"
<hmmmz2k> anyone have any ideas about my issue?
<electhor> Xanova: It depends on the driver - look up ndiswrapper - it uses the .inf file from windows drivers
<callum_> Hi Is there a application that you can download HOTMAIL/WINDOWS LIVE With besides the AWKWARD Setup of evoultion mail
<hmmmz2k> if you would post it again i would appreciate it
<archboxman> cmp: you can't just assume this is going to work there lot of hype around ubuntu??? what program is requiring you to use 9.10??? I don't follow this at all??? There is no software I am aware of that requires 9.10 out right???
<Xanova> Either I findoK
<jonas3> hello
<Seveas> callum_, sort of. You can use a proxy
<ZykoticK9> trijntje, try alpha2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-2/
<trijntje> !caps | callum_
<ubottu> callum_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jonas3> does anybody know a good video converter for intrepid?
<capron> Xanova, not really a windows driver.
<callum_> stfu dilligaf
<kalbo> what kind of error is this? "mount of filesystem failed"
<callum_> Ill capps you cunt
<callum_> FUCKING LOSER
<FloodBot3> callum_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> callum_, behave.
<Xanova> capron: what do you mean ?
<archboxman> jonas3: yes,,,,??? can't think of it
<avi__> does anyone know if I can install ubuntu without GRUB?
 * archboxman scratching head
<trijntje> ZykoticK9, thanks, I just assumed /testing/lucid would point to the latest
<jonas3> does anybody know a good video converter for intrepid?
<Xanova> avi___: yes you can if you overwrite windows
<capron> Xanova,  What windows driver do you want too install ?
<Xanova> A wireless card driver.
<avi__> xanova, not using windows. iMac
<steffan> !eyecandy | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Xanova> avi___: that's the same
<capron> Xanova, I mean you can not take any windows driver and install it using wine
<avi__> well i'm dualbooting..
<ardchoille> jonas3: What are you trying to convert into?
<archboxman> cmp: well tell me the name of this program that requires 9.10???
<milesc> i've got my new hd reformatting right now, but it's ungodly slow i think, command: "mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdc1", it's writing 2 inode tables every 5 seconds or so, and it says it needs to do more than 11000... is something wrong or is it usually that slow?
<avi__> and I already have abootloader (rEFIt)
<Xanova> capron: I know, if only it was tha easy :)
<archboxman> what is the software conversion tool starts with an m??? ohhhhhhhh
<looter> I am trying to connect to a windows xp share from my ubuntu 8.10 laptop and having no succsss. Can someone help?
<avi__> GRUB is pointless in my setup
<Xanova> capron: But there is no other way ?
<avi__> can I disable during install?
<Tm_T> avi__: just don't install it, it should be asked somewhere
<jazz> steffan,  thank you
<Tm_T> avi__: but then you have to make sure your system will boot
<cmp> its Non-linear video editing tools archboxman.
<avi__> Tim_T: that'smy question.
<capron> Xanova, What driver do you want too install ?
<avi__> Tim_T: HOW to not install GRUB when installing ubuntu
<Tm_T> avi__: it just should ask it in the very end
<avi__> Tim_T: remember, i'm duablooting.so I already have a bootloader
<archboxman> mencoder can convert wmv files. However, it seems that files created with mencoder from .wmv can not be played in many mediaplayers, namely xine. Adding -ofps 23.976 to the command-line makes files made with mencoder from .wmv play in xine.
<avi__> oh ok
<avi__> ill check.
<brian813> anybody let me know y does my ubuntu freezes whenever i watch youtube?
<Tm_T> avi__: btw I am no Tim (;
<avi__> ;)
<Isy> sebsebseb
<Xanova> capron: The driver for the Fujitsu Siemens Computers WLAN 802.11b/g D1705/D1706 wireless card
<archboxman> mencoder is the fastest way to convert video :) hey look at me mom
<trijntje> brian813, freeze as in 'needs a cold reboot'?
<Serraphyn> I just installed php5 with apt-get install php5 and when I do a http://localhost/index.php it tries to save the file instead of processing it.  Any ideas?
<ardchoille> Serraphyn: There's info on that in the troubleshooting tips
<haffe> Don't you need mod-php as well?
<ardchoille> !lamp | Serraphyn
<ubottu> Serraphyn: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ganymede> Serraphyn, in your webserver config, you didn't ask it to process .php files with PHP, so it think it's just a standard file
<brian813> i'm sound on that term, i'm a newbie
<Screamo_Smurf> Serraphyn your name sounds familiar
<looter> I cannot ping any devices on my internal network but I can ping things outside of it......
<avi__> Is there an IRC for apple-ubuntu users?
<Xanova> capron: An idea or am I doomed ? :p
<ardchoille> Serraphyn: See the section "Troubleshooting PHP 5"
<Ganymede> looter, if the other machines are windows machines, their firewalls might block pings
<brian813> well what happened was, i cud still move my mouse cursor but not able to click on anything on that youtube page as well as in the OS
<Serraphyn> ardchoille: I don't want to use someone elses setup for this I'm trying to learn to set it up on my own
<exaby1e> does somebody here know howto write a sobby config file?
<brian813> then i had to manually reboot ht epc
<jazz> also, if i compress a bunch of files can it be unzipped in windows?
<iceroot> jazz: yes
<Xanova> jazz: if it's .zip i guess
<looter> the device i'm trying to access a share on is a windows machine(which has zone alarm installed).....but I noticed i cannot ping my iphone either....
<ardchoille> Serraphyn: Those troubleshooting tips will help you with that
<Screamo_Smurf> anybody know why im trying to connect to 8.8.8.8 when i try to apt-get install something?
<Xanova> jazz: or you know, any windows archive exention
<iceroot> Screamo_Smurf: sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> Screamo_Smurf, probably because you've set it as nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<looter> also worth noting this is a FiOS network
<looter> *home network
<Seveas> 8.8.8.8 is the google public dns server
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: 8.8.8.8 is the google public dns
<Screamo_Smurf> yes i know
<Screamo_Smurf> but
<actionParsnip> zing
<Screamo_Smurf> its not in the resolv.conf file
<avi__> Aha! I CAN not install GRUB in Ubuntu install!
<avi__> Fingers crossed!
<danimal_garage> hi guys, i think i screwed up my display settings
<kalbo^> i got this error mount of filesystem failed"
<kalbo^> ?
<jazz> thanks i had to zip some files for a  window user i dont think he'll know how to unzip them...
<archboxman> avi__: what???
<Screamo_Smurf> jazz is it .zip?
<Serraphyn> ardchoille: thanks just needed to a2enmod php5 and restart
<avi__> GRUB was failing on my setup,
<raven> do you know any tool that "converts" monophonic audio (recordings) to midi files?
<ardchoille> Serraphyn: :)
<avi__> and is useless in my setup
<iceroot> jazz: windows can unzip files without installing another tool
<avi__> so im not installing it
<jazz> Screamo_Smurf,  now it is
<danimal_garage> i cannot see the screen in order to restore it to the previous state. everything is all lined and distorted
<jazz> i did it as .tar.zg at first
<archboxman> avi__: grub doesn't fail are you using 9.10???
<Screamo_Smurf> well then unless the other person is really really stupid they shouldnt have problems :)
<iceroot> is there a way to have a scroll-buffer in a screen-session?
<avi__> yup.
<trijntje> brian813, does that only happen on youtube or on every site with flash?
<avi__> my setup is iMac dualboot OSX and 9.10
<jazz> lol he is more like a brute warrior, you should see him when the cd tray gets stuck
<avi__> I already have a ubuntu-friendly bootloader on the imac,
<trijntje> !who | brian813
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed"
<ubottu> brian813: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<avi__> GRUB has no function in my setup
<iceroot> !enter | avi__
<ubottu> avi__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<archboxman> avi__: thats grub2 and grub2 sucks... its still in developmental stage and there using ubuntu as a genie pig
<avi__> archboxman: how to downgrade?
<archboxman> avi__: use 9.04 jaunty
<avi__> and then upgrade to .10?
<jazz> sorry for the noob questions but i really feel so "back of the lunch room eating alone" here lol
<raven> i am looking for a way to CONVERT monophonic AUDIO to MIDI
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed"
<brian813>  only in youtube
<Screamo_Smurf> i think what archboxman is trying to say is that 9.10 sucks
<avi__> archboxman: well its installing w/o grub right now, if it doesn't work, ill follow your suggestion.thanks.
<capron> Xanova,  I guess you are doomed.  ndiswrapper have some support for windws wifi drivers but I dont think they  include your card.
<archboxman> avi__: no upgrade there are problems in 9.10 with a bunch of released updates right now to include upstart and grub2 stay away till they fix them
<Poul|Raider> Hello, hoping someone wanna comment on this, im about to build a little server. I found Asus z8na-d6, 1 Quad Xeon E5504, 8gb Ram(2x4), 1 Intelx25-m ssd 34nm80gb, and wondering if anyone got anything to consider before buying.
<avi__> Screamo_Smurf: I just assumed the latest = greatest :D
<spoooooon> I was in the middle of upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, and the power went out. Now my computer fails mounting its drives
<Screamo_Smurf> i have absolutly no problems with 9.10
<spoooooon> I cannot edit fstab, its read only, and chmod is ineffective
<Xanova> capron: Ah ah ah (fake laugh). hank you anyway, I hink I'll just buy a usb wireless adapter hen
<Xanova> hank*
<danimal_garage> does anyone know how i can get my xorg config file back to it's original state with i cant read the screen after ubuntu loads?
<avi__> I run 9.10 on another box,and it works fine too. But what is there difference between .10 and .04?
<cmp> iam waiting archboxman.
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed", what kind of error is this?
<archboxman> spoooooon: hope you had your data backed up :)
<Screamo_Smurf> spoooooon i do sudo nautilus and then open the file
<franzn> spoooooon: did u try to boot with and live cd and edit the fstab?
<Xanova> Thank* (damn it my t key is bugging)
<spoooooon> archboxman: there is no recovery path?
<iceroot> !gksudo | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<truk> Hallo eberywhere
<iGabrovian> Is RGBA going to be included in 10.04, or 10.10?
<Ganymede> lol ^^
<Screamo_Smurf> sudo works just fine for me :/
<archboxman> avi__: it the grub vs grub2 and upstart uses udev and hal.... not just hal alone this was being developed by fedora...
<spoooooon> screamo_smurf, franzn: this is FROM a livecd :) yeah, sudo is ineffective :(
<iceroot> iGabrovian: #ubuntu+1
<en1gma> does ubuntu support the ps3 now?
<Phosis> How do I scroll through more than one page back in Terminal?
<iGabrovian> 10x
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed", what kind of error is this? need some help guys
<iceroot> Screamo_Smurf: as i said, dont use sudo for gui-applications
<en1gma> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<Phosis> Im using shift page up and down, but only the bottom part is available
<archboxman> spoooooon: use livecd and find files and save them
<iceroot> Screamo_Smurf: or better, do want you want but dont recommend it here
<jazz> whats the smallest partition space available for root? considering the updates and package installs,...
<trijntje> brian813, we should talk here, other people might be able to help
<avi__> archboxman: I see.Well I'll try Jaunty if my current plan goes haywire
<Phosis> Is there a way to see all my files in a folder without having to output it to a txt file?
<archboxman> spoooooon: does grub come up when you reboot
<brian813> brian813: trijntje only in youtube
<funickser> where can i change my xorg.conf file on ubuntu karmic koala????
<iceroot> Phosis: ls
<Screamo_Smurf> Phosis i think its /ls /path/of/folder
<vng> how to backup my ubuntu system?
<trijntje> brian813, is your browser firefox? if so, type this in a terminal: firefox > output.txt
<Screamo_Smurf> -/
<Phosis> Ah, no. ls is showing hidden files, but there are too many entries, so I cant scroll back through them all
<trijntje> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> Phosis: man ls
<archboxman> avi__: they released 9.10 in oct 26 2009 and still having problems now...
<peet> hello, I need some help
<jazz> i hought 15000mb wouldnt be enough however im only using 27% and my /home is almost full. id like to try other distros but  retain 9.10ubuntu as my main.
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed", what kind of error is this? need some help guys
<ZykoticK9> funickser, it's typically not there by default but it's located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- if you use nvidia "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate one
<iceroot> Phosis: there are options to ingore hidden-files
<spoooooon> archboxman: yeah, grub is fine- ubuntu aborts on mounting filesystems (swap, specifially)
<trijntje> hi peet, feel free to ask
<vng> trijntje: thanks
<peet> how to remove grub?
<Phosis> I dont want to ignore hidden ones, I want to be able to scroll up and down more than one page in terminal to see everything that comes up
<funickser> humm
<archboxman> spoooooon: there should be a recovery mode when grub comes up :)
<Poul|Raider> Hello, hoping someone wanna comment on this, im about to build a little server. I found Asus z8na-d6, 1 Quad Xeon E5504, 8gb Ram(2x4), 1 Intelx25-m ssd 34nm80gb, and wondering if anyone got anything to consider before buying. How big an power supply would i need ?
<funickser> so i have to create by my own hand my xorg.conf????
<ardchoille> Phosis: You should be able to scroll, I can scroll here in gnome-terminal
<ZykoticK9> funickser, no
<cmp> oh god - now one will Help here ?
<danimal_garage> noone knows how to edit/restore xorg.conf when you cant read the screen?
<archboxman> spoooooon: if not use livecd save your data to cdrw or dvdrw
<Phosis> I can only scroll maybe one or two pages worth.
<iWolf> Poul|Raider: Depends
<bigtom21485> so im transitioning from windows and itunes to ubuntu and id like to keep using my ipod...anyone recommend an alternative to itunes that works with ubuntu and my 120gb ipod?
<funickser> i use open driver radeon
<danimal_garage> my display settings are screwed up
<peet> I tried to install Ubuntu on an external drive, but it doesn't boot, but it installed grub on my main HD, and now I can't even boot Windows
<ZykoticK9> funickser, stop gdm "sudo service gdm stop" then use "sudo Xorg -configure" and it will put on the /root that you can rename/copy
<iceroot> Phosis: also "ls" is ignoring hidden-files by default
<Screamo_Smurf> cmp here ill help, if you want to make usre your wifi will keep working, DO NOT upgrade
<ardchoille> Phosis: ls -la /folder | less  <- and then use the pageup/down keys
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed", what kind of error is this? need some help guys
<iceroot> Phosis: to see hidden-files you have to use "ls -all"
<peet> I only get a "grub rescue" menu
<Screamo_Smurf> untill you have access to another source of internet
<Poul|Raider> iWolf, im clueless, thers no big graphic card so do it need to be alot more then 550w ?
 * iWolf is AFK, Sleeping, sorry for announcing in big help channels. I know the rule, no annoying PMs please.. Gone now for:«11hrs 8mins» (Pager is On, /ctcp iWolf Page <message>) —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<spoooooon> archboxman: ?? do you mean single-user mode? It still fails on mounting the same filesystems XP
<brian813> brian813: trijntje yes it's firefox. i typed that in the terminal. what shall i do next?
<Phosis> Yes, I use ls -la
<Phosis> Okay Ill try, thanks
<iWolf> Poul|Raider: Is this custom built?
<iceroot> iWolf: stop that here
<Poul|Raider> iWolf, ye im building it
<ivansmo> Hi there, I notice on my laptop with xubuntu 8.04 that I have sound with headphone but not on speakers
<ardchoille> Phosis: use the "q" key to get out of it when done
<avi__> icansmo: what laptop?
<archboxman> Screamo_Smurf: lol :) sounds like cmp is a 15 year old kid, not an adult lol
<tom967> hey ho
<Phosis> Great, thank you, piping less worked!
<avi__> archboxman: I'm 14.
<ivansmo> ACER EMACHINE M5405
<ardchoille> Phosis: :)
<NetScr1be> I was 14 once
<capron> kalbo,  Check your /etc/fstab  see if the filesystem is correct, What kind of file systmen is it ?
<vins> irc://irc.kiss0fdeath.net/stargate
<trijntje> brian813, go to youtube, watch some vids, when it freezes do Alt+sysrc+k and relogin. Than paste the content of the file firefox.txt in your home map in pastebin
<NetScr1be> this place is a zoo
<trijntje> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cmp> ok screamo_smurf, can i get the driver and save it - so i can install it later after upgrading ....
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed", what kind of error is this? need some help guys
<iceroot> !repeat | kalbo^
<ubottu> kalbo^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<archboxman> avi__: but, your not asking for the impossible your willing to try anything to get it to work... cmp is being difficult
<Screamo_Smurf> cmp even if you do that, there is no telling if it will work
<iceroot> kalbo^: instead of repeating post usefull details
<cmp> archboxman, iam not that kid - iam 22 girl...and no need to insult please
<Xanova> Well, I gtg
<raven> i am looking for a way to CONVERT monophonic AUDIO to MIDI
<Xanova> Bye guys !
<Serraphyn> btw if my name is familiar its probably cause you might have saw me here before or in php channels
<avi__> archboxman: :D Very astute analysis.
<sertmann> I've got a weord problem with my Thinkpad, I can't seem to find an answer to on the forum. The "mouse" buttons only work when I don't have any applications open. When I open i.e. firefox, inkscape, crome, picasa, synaptic, help... anything, the mousebuttons stop working. Anyone with ideas?
<Screamo_Smurf> i am looking for a way to HAVe people GOOGLE things BEFORE they spam in here about it :|
<cmp> screamo_smurf, so i have to be connected by cable so get the driver here ?
<ardchoille> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<iceroot> !google | Screamo_Smurf
<ubottu> Screamo_Smurf: please see above
<avi__> Screamo_Surf:google "LMGTFY"
<kalbo^> iceroot: mount of filesystem failed, a maintenance shell will now be started
<ardchoille> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Screamo_Smurf> ahah i didnt tell anyone to  google anytinhg
<Huuhkaja> Can I somehow remove the categories from Applications menu?
<archboxman> cmp: but, your making things diffcult!! you can't name the program your running that requires 9.10 because it doesn't exsist... I have been using linux 15 years I can't remember one program that wouldn't work in a earlier edition of linux??? or you could try virtualbox and see if it works
<Huuhkaja> I'd like all of them to be on a single menu
<Screamo_Smurf> Huuhkaja good luck
<danimal_garage> i really need a way to edit xorg.conf before ubuntu loads... i cannot read anything once it loads the display stuff in the xorg.conf file
<danimal_garage> can anyone help?
 * binari0 working
<cmp> it doesnt give you right to insult me archboxman.
<Screamo_Smurf> danimal_garage what version of ubuntu?
<danimal_garage> 8.04
<ipatrol_> I have a wireless adapter that is working, but the key wont
<iceroot> danimal_garage: ctrl + alt + f1
<Screamo_Smurf> hmmm
<archboxman> cmp: your not even going to try to dual boot makes no sense...
<ardchoille> archboxman , cmp Perhaps that should move to another channel, this channel is for support. Thanks
<brian813> trijntje:  i'll do that thx
<ipatrol_> can I please have some help?
<Screamo_Smurf> cmp download the driver, load the 9.10 live cd and mount your hdd and install the driver
<iceroot> !ask | ipatrol_
<ubottu> ipatrol_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ivansmo> any idea for my problem, xubuntu on laptop, I have sound on headphones but not on speakers
<ipatrol_> iceroot: my network won't work
<ipatrol_> wireless linksys
<cmp> ok screamo_smurf , guide me how to download the driver.
<Screamo_Smurf> lol.......
<iceroot> !details | ipatrol_
<ubottu> ipatrol_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> Screamo_Smurf: stop that please
<danimal_garage> iceroot: thanks. that screen works like terminal? so i can edit my xorg.conf from there?
<Screamo_Smurf> ubottu should /notice peoples instead of spamming chat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iWolf> Scremao: He can PM
<iceroot> danimal_garage: it is the real terminaol, yes you can edit the file   sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<igie> Hi, i'm running 9.10 and for some reason after a restart my usb connections are no longer mounting automatically... anyone know how to fix this ?
<danimal_garage> iceroot: thank you very much
<capron> ipatrol_, what do you mean with wrong key ? Wrong password ?
<ardchoille> danimal_garage: notice that the "X" in X11 is uppercase
<iceroot> danimal_garage: you are welcome
<ipatrol_> iceroot: I have a Linksys WUSBN wireless adapter and a Linksys Wi-fi router. The network setup is aware of my network, but it fails to connect, even with the proper WEP key (Karmic Koala)
<avi__> igie: I had a similar problem, or I so i think. Solution was make sure the drive is turned on BEOFRE computer
<iceroot> ipatrol_: first, WEP is unsecure, second, can you connect to a non-protexted wifi?
<ipatrol_> iceroot: no
<ipatrol_> This is my network
<igie> avi_: only things I have are usb flash drives, there's no on or off switch :s
<kalbo^> iceroot: mount of filesystem failed, a maintenance shell will now be started while booting up my ubuntu
<iceroot> ipatrol_: that is not answering my question
<ipatrol_> iceroot: I cannot connect to a non-wep network
<avi__> igie: ah I see. not sure I can be of any help then.
<iceroot> kalbo^: what does   mount /dev/sda1 / do?
<cmp> people if i cant get the help here - then how can i get it ?
<samphippen> i've switched to xmonad but by volume control hotkeys on my laptop don't work, how do I make them work in xmonad?
<igie> avi_: thanks anyway ;)
<bigtom21485> whats the best ipod compatable media player for ubuntu?
<Huuhkaja> < Screamo_Smurf> Huuhkaja good luck
<Huuhkaja> that was helpful
<Screamo_Smurf> lol
<iceroot> !ipod | bigtom21485
<ubottu> bigtom21485: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ipatrol_> bigtom21485: AON, none
<ardchoille> cmp: You can try ubuntu forums; http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Screamo_Smurf> i tried and didnt find a way to do that
<ipatrol_> Apple changed the encryption sgsin
<ipatrol_> *again
<eric> Bonjour quelqunn pourrait m'aider?
<ardchoille> !fr | eric
<iceroot> !fr | eric
<Screamo_Smurf> bigtom21485 what kind of ipod is it?
<raven> i am looking for a way to CONVERT monophonic AUDIO to MIDI
<kalbo^> iceroot: what do you mean?
<avi__> sigh, my idea did not work.GRUB *Still* comes up... and won't  load,...
<JonathanEllis> I am following this guide to compiling Avidemux 2.5.2 http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Compiling_Avidemux#General_downloads_for_Ubuntu. I fell at the first hurdle (unmet dependencies). Here are the errors http://pastebin.com/d58013543. Will this matter and if so, is there a way round it?
<archboxman> avi__: still playing with 9.10???
<ipatrol_> iceroot: how can I get WEP to work?
<avi__> archboxman: yup. i'm going to try 9.04 now.
<iWolf> 9.04, not as pretty
<iWolf> :\
<archboxman> avi__: wait lets not just yet
<avi__> archboxman: im all ears.
<archboxman> avi__: give me some info is this a dual boot
<bigtom21485> Screamo_Smurf: 120gb ipod classic
<ipatrol_> bigtom21485: which classic?
<ipatrol_> really old, shiny, matte (these are all different ipods)
<archboxman> avi__: are you going to have both windows and ubuntu on the same computer
<capron> ipatrol_,  Do you use 9.10 and NetworkManger ?
<ipatrol_> yes
<mikeconcepts> I have ubuntu on a persistent flash drive, how can I create images and backup across the network? partimage?
<avi__> archboxman: yes, 2008 iMac running latest apple OS X. I use software called rEFIt, to replace to Apple bootloader. It is linux friendly (and ubuntu).At the refit screen, I get my internal HD with OS X, and the external Ubuntu.
<bigtom21485> for now, i will only be using ubuntu..however in the future i will run dual boot
<ipatrol_> iceroot: if they are installed by default with 9.10
<bigtom21485> i dont rememebr which generation it is, but ill find out hold on
<iWolf> !fr
<avi__> archboxman:problem is, ubuntu won't load,it stalls with "GRUB"text  on screen
<ipatrol_> ubottu: fr
<ipatrol_> no entry for fr
<archboxman> avi__: yes, mac runs a linux kernel... ubuntu 9.10 with upstart may be the problem for that kinda setup
<Screamo_Smurf> avi__ sounds like grub installed anyway
<Screamo_Smurf> or wasnt deleted
<jeffreyf> Hello.  How do I automagically kill a user who is idle more than 60 minutes?
<capron> ipatrol_,  It shud just work , If you have time try it manully config using iwconfig.
<avi__> archboxman: right. well any reason I shouldn't try burning 9.04 and booting from that (and installing)?
<xiong> A buddy reports issues with ext3 (corruption); he prefers JFS. Comments?
<Shadowww> sup, how to make MP3's play in my koala?
<iWolf> !mp3 | Shadowww
<ubottu> Shadowww: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shadowww> tyvm
<capron> xiong, your buddy have some other problems ext3 is rock solid ,  :-)
<Screamo_Smurf> Shadowww sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in terminal
<archboxman> avi__: no should work no problems you may be able to update just keep in mind there are problems with 9.10???
<TomFalc> Hi, can anyone tell me how to enable the onscreen keyboard during login in karmic koala? There seems to be no way to set the plain login theme, which everything I have seen says is neccessary.
<xiong> capron, I'll keep that in mind.
<avi__> ok
<ipatrol_> iceroot: Network Manager isn't storing my key
<avi__> why would I want to update?
<jeffreyf> How do I automagically kill a user who is idle more than 60 minutes?
<xiong> Is there *any* reason to prefer any file system over ext3?
<Screamo_Smurf> jeffreyf what exaclty are you talking about?
<ipatrol_> bash script
<archboxman> avi__: good point thought you wanted to show people it could be done
<boritek> hello. How can i hide a karmic desktop on a local network? (the PC shouldnt be listed in the browser)
<archboxman> avi__: lol
<avi__> LOL
<avi__> archboxman: no, :D
<ipatrol_> boy, its been a long time since there was as user running a traditional multi-user system in here
<ZykoticK9> boritek, turn off Samba
<Screamo_Smurf> speaking of samba
<littlefoot> I want to install Ubuntu from a USB drive. Not persistent storage, or a Live disk at all. I just want to install from it. What is the process for this? Simply copying the .iso files over?
<boritek> ZykoticK9: how? i cant see samba service
<jeffreyf> Screamo_Smurf:  If a profile is logged in but has been idle for more than an hour (3600 seconds), I want to log that profile off
<pusher420> can anyone tell me how I install grub bootloader back to the mbr?
<ipatrol_> iceroot: r u there?
<abahkaiyisah> good evening all
<en1gma> can someone tell me if flash and java will work with firefox in which ubuntu for my PS3
<iWolf> !acronym
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Seveas> jeffreyf, in the gui: not possible, for bash: set TMOUT to 3600 in /etc/profile
<abahkaiyisah> ipatrol how are you?
<boritek> ZykoticK9: there is no samba in init.d/ in a default install
<ZykoticK9> boritek, not sure - i don't see samba either (but i'm on 10.04)
<boritek> nor can i find it in service --status-all
<ipatrol_> abahkaiyisah: network manager isnt storing my wep key
<capron> xiong,  ext2 dont use jornal and ext4 still new,   I think ext3 is the best , but a bad disk , memeory . cpu kan make file corrupt.
<Huuhkaja> how can I edit the Applications menu? I'd like to remove the categories from it
<bigtom21485> ipatrol_: its matte lback on the front, chrome on the back
<Seveas> Huuhkaja, rightclick on it
<erUSUL> capron: ext4 has a no journal mode courtesy of Google ;)
<ZykoticK9> boritek, do you see "smb"?
<ipatrol_> bigtom21485:  when'd you get it?
<kalbo^> i got this error while booting up my ubuntu "mount of filesystem failed, a maintenance shell will now be started"
<Huuhkaja> I cant remove the categories
<boritek> ZykoticK9: no
 * iWolf is back from Sleeping, sorry for announcing in big help channels. I know the rule, no annoying PMs please.. I was gone for 11hrs 30mins —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<ipatrol_> Huuhkaja: Right-click works wonders
<Seveas> Huuhkaja, remove all apps in a category and the ategory is gone
<Seveas> iWolf, disable that annoying crapscript.
<Huuhkaja> ipatrol_: it doesnt
<iWolf> Sevaes: I know
<archboxman> to edit applications in the menu right click edit
<Poul|Raider> iWolf, 550W would be enough dont you think ?
<Huuhkaja> Seveas: yea but I'd still like to see the applications somewhere
<ipatrol_> Huuhkaja:?
<Seveas> iWolf, then disable it.
<Huuhkaja> ipatrol_: read what I wrote
<iWolf> Poul|Raider: Maybe 500-550w
<Phosis> q
<jeffreyf> Seveas: how would that look?  I've looked in that file, but it looks pretty much stock.  +
<Huuhkaja> then state the obvious :)
<boritek> anybody knows how to disable samba in karmic??
<ipatrol_> Huuhkaja:Right-click; edit menus
<oxymoron> Hello, I wondering has somebody figured out how to use a DV-cam with skype without have to make dv4lstart command in terminal to launch?
<bigtom21485> ipatrol_: end of 2008, start of 2009 i dont remember i was on deployment overseas...i bought it my the virgin mobile superstore in the mall of dubai
<viajante> after system update, my wubi intall got drunk and went to grub, how do i wake up my chainloader?
<luca__> hello
<Seveas> jeffreyf, add a line that says this: TMOUT=3600
<Poul|Raider> iWolf, ye, found a corsair 550. I think it will do.
<Shadowww> how to get a protected WMV to work in ubuntu?
<ipatrol_> bigtom21485: there are two ipods that fit your description, can you take a picture of it?
<jeffreyf> Seveas: Will the user need to logout and back in for that to take effect?
<Seveas> jeffreyf, yes.
<arand> Huuhkaja: You just move all of them out from the subcategories...
<Poul|Raider> SSD drives use sata interface right , so can easy use it for main drive for the OS? building a server.
<Seveas> jeffreyf, also, users can still override it in their .bashrc
<archboxman> boritek: you can go into system > preferences > start up applications and stop it form loading ther
<Hammercat> hay
<oxymoron> I have been able to localize my raw1394 camredcorder, but V4l-library does not recognize it with vloopback. I am not sure exactly how it work, but in Kino and with dv4lstart it works.
<archboxman> boritek: terminal > stop samba
<Huuhkaja> arand: I succeeded in moving calculator to the major menu (Applications) but the other ones wont move
<Huuhkaja> ffs
<jeffreyf> Seveas:  Thanks.  And the user in question wouldn't know how to do that so it won't be an issue
<ipatrol_> hello? my network manager is on the fritz, it wont store WEP keys properly and it fails to connect
<ivansmo> can someone sugest me a video player for divix movies and codecs to work good with xubuntu 8.04
<boritek> archboxman: unknown job: samba
<erUSUL> ivansmo: vlc ?
<viajante> help?
<archboxman> boritek: sorry Try /System/Library/StartupItems/Samba/Samba start
<archboxman> Or /usr/sbin/serveradmin start smb
<archboxman> Replace 'start' with 'stop' to stop.
<Darkben> Ivansmo: VLC
<ivansmo> I will try now :) and let you know results :)
<arand> Huuhkaja: hmm, then I don't know... I'd myself look for another menu application rather than wrestle with the gnome one..
<ipatrol_> iceroot:?
<erUSUL> !ask | viajante
<ubottu> viajante: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shadowww> how to get a DMd WMV to work in ubuntu?
<Huuhkaja> arand: such as? :)
<Shadowww> DRMd*
<oxymoron> SKype video = help? :P
<Seveas> Shadowww, install vmware, install windows in vmware, play the movie there.
<arand> Huuhkaja: No idea I'm afraid..
<archboxman> boritek: you have to path your way to samba and stop the app
<viajante> erUSUL, read before
<Shadowww> Seveas, okay give me free windows license, I will.
<Huuhkaja> Shadowww: isohunt.com
<archboxman> boritek: if it is not located there do a locate samba | more
<IdleOne> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<m4tic> why does xchat load so much data?
<raven> i am looking for a way to CONVERT monophonic AUDIO to MIDI
<erUSUL> !wubi | viajante
<ubottu> viajante: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Shadowww> Huuhkaja, no way
<ChrisTX> Seveas, isn't vmware proprietary?
<Seveas> ChrisTX, but there is a gratis version
<xiong> capron, I'm moving on from my buddy's issues, which after all are not my own. I intend to wipe my drive, repartition, and do a clean 9.10 install. It won't be pretty by the time I get done reinstalling everything and fixing up the little messy bits. If I'm going to change file systems, now is the time; I won't want to do it again.
<Shadowww> VMware player is free.
<ipatrol_> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ChrisTX> but it's not free, use VirtualBox
<archboxman> ChrisTX: yes that is why we use virtualbox
<michaeldouglas30> VirtualBox is better
<Nahsei> Hello! I installed ubuntu 9.10 and the sound was working... then I installed the drivers and some updates to ubuntu (automatic) and the sound stoped working... can someone help?
<Seveas> ChrisTX, I'd use virtualbox if it were anywhere near as good as vmware :)
<Shadowww> VirtualBox is very shitty on AMD CPU's.
<Shadowww> as slow as 386DX
<viajante> how do I tell grub to load my boot?
<iWolf> !language | Shadowww
<ipatrol_> does ubuntu support WEP vy default?
<ubottu> Shadowww: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<archboxman> Seveas: your kidding right virtualbox is way better lol
<ipatrol_> !conduct | shadow
<ubottu> shadow: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ChrisTX> Seveas, I'd use ubuntu if it was anywhere near as good as Windows
<m4tic> make sure the sound isnt muted
<ipatrol_> !windows | ChrisTX
<ubottu> ChrisTX: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
 * microlith runs ubuntu in vmware on windows vista!
<Nahsei> m4tic: it is not
<archboxman> ChrisTX: linux is way better then windows to lmao
<ipatrol_> !flame
<kbrosnan> en1gma: don't know if someone answered. my guess would be no, Adobe would need to provide a Flash plugin that supports your cpu
<Shadowww> archboxman, it is not.
<luist> hey is there any tool to let me watch VEVO videos without being in us/ca ?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChrisTX> lol rage
<pusher420> can anyone tell me how I install grub bootloader back to the mbr?
<archboxman> ChrisTX: just cause you don't know how to use linux dont blame me
<red> Solved tearing problem -- disable Twinview (shit) -- enable separate X processes -- enable Xinerama
<ChrisTX> oh lol
<ipatrol_> can anyone help me with WEP among all this insanity??
<Shadowww> archboxman, plz tell me how to play DRMd WMV in lunix?
<archboxman> ChrisTX: I boot linux in under 15 seconds lol
<iWolf> ipatrol_: wicd > NetworkManager
<Shadowww> archboxman, I boot windows in under 1 second.
<archboxman> Shadowww: lol
<m4tic> delete /home/user/.pulse and see if it works
<Shadowww> plz 4 SSD's in RAID + Core i9 and anything will boot in under 15 secs
<ipatrol_> iWolf: until I get the internet, I don't have a choice
<ChrisTX> archboxman omg ur awesome
<archboxman> Shadowww: why would I want to use a wmv file in first place with so many other options in the first place???
<ipatrol_> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shadowww> archboxman, any good wmv alternative?
<Guest89510> I do not understand....I have a headless ubuntu server install, upon fresh boot it works fine....ssh, nfs, etc...however after a certain amount of time...the server is still powered on...but ssh, nfs, etc do not work...
<Shadowww> ogg is good? :D
<archboxman> Shadowww: yes mplayer and aiv files work great not quality of wmv
<archboxman> avi
<Shadowww> archboxman, plz mplayer so much slower than CoreAVC on Windows for decoding H264
<arand> raven: That normally ends up sounding horrendous regardless, I think your best bet would find some obscure win app that does it and run it through wine...
<Shadowww> leik 10000% slower.
<luist> is there any tool to let me access a website that is blocked for my country?
<Shadowww> luist, tor
<erUSUL> luist: tor ?
<arm2> hi
<archboxman> Shadowww: you should have said your playing with ipod or iphone first off
<kalbo^> my main OS is windows 7, installed ubuntu 9.10 under win7 to create a dual boot OS, then after i installed ubuntu, update and restartd, but while booting up ubuntu, there's an error: mount of filesystem failed, what does it mean?
<raven> arand, it only needs to convert monophonic recordings (or live line in)
<luist> Shadowww, erUSUL, is that in the repo?
<erUSUL> !find tor
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 410 others)
<brad[]> damn I'm way too late
<ivansmo> Guys VLC works great :)
<brad[]> But archman
<ivansmo> THX even codecs I dont have to install
<ivansmo> :)
<Guest89510> I do not understand....I have a headless ubuntu server install, upon fresh boot it works fine....ssh, nfs, etc...however after a certain amount of time...the server is still powered on...but ssh, nfs, etc do not work...what could be the problem? Any recent update or something screwing anything up?
<brad[]> you can't delude yourself into thinking virtualbox is superior  to VMware just because it's free!
<arand> erUSUL: luist: Currently not, you need to go to tor's page and add their repo.
<archboxman> Shadowww: you can convert video in ffmpeg , but it is not a gui interface for ipod
<ohsix> what am i looking at if my brightness keys send the wrong events; as viewed in xev
<Darkben> ivansmo: glad to hear
<root> apt-get upgrade
<Shadowww> archboxman, what is iPod? some overpriced shit from apple?
<archboxman> Shadowww: there is a gui for ffmpeg can't remember the name
<Shadowww> ivansmo, VLC is slow shit
<arand> luist: But if you just wnat to access a specific page there are a lot of proxy site whih you can easily tunnel though though (provided you can get to the proxy site though)
<Tm_T> Shadowww: please watch your language
<Nahsei> rebooting
<archboxman> Shadowww: your out of your mind....
<Shadowww> archboxman, I am not playing with iPod or iPhone.
<Darkben> Shadowww: Stop that
<Shadowww> I am playing with netbook.
<archboxman> Shadowww: windows is about is slow as they get
<ardchoille> Shadowww archboxman  Please take that to another channel
<Shadowww> archboxman, uhm windows is like 10x faster than any loonix for me
<luist> arand, actually its VEVO from youtube...
<ivansmo> Shadowww if You say something like that would You please tell the reason why You thinks so and maybe suggest me some other player
<Shadowww> or I should use gentoo?
<IdleOne> !ot | archboxman Shadowww
<ubottu> archboxman Shadowww: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m4tic> what netbook
<iWolf> Ubuntu really takes advantage of my 2.8 GHz computer
<Shadowww> msi wind u100
<iWolf> With windows, it's about 1.0 GHz
<Shadowww> ivansmo, CoreAVC + Windows Media Player 12
<archboxman> Shadowww: your crazy go away
<Shadowww> best combo.
<Darkben> !ot | archboxman Shadowww
<Shadowww> iWolf, actually with Windows I am getting 60 fps in Crysis, and 0 fps in Ubuntu.
<default> any multicore enabled pdf viewers?
<ardchoille> !ops | Shadowww
<ubottu> Shadowww: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Shadowww> CALL THE (C)OPS
<jpds> Shadowww: Hi.
<Shadowww> default, Adobe Reader.
<Shadowww> haider
<ohsix> adobe reader is single threaded
<ipatrol_> Shadowww: You are trolling in this channel and are no longer welcome
<noise_> so i want to be a webmaster,wich programs should i use?!
<m4tic> i dont see myself living in an IRC
<Shadowww> how can I fix this http://bildites.lv/images/i5iqn9ipruhg4vamrue.png ?
<jpds> Shadowww: Please stop.
<jpds> noise_: That is for you to decide.
<ipatrol_> !troll | Shadowww
<ubottu> Shadowww: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Shadowww> I NOT TROLLIN
<Shadowww> I BOXXY
<noise_> i dont have much info.
<kalbo^> my main OS is windows 7, installed ubuntu 9.10 under win7 to create a dual boot OS, then after i installed ubuntu, update and restartd, but while booting up ubuntu, there's an error: mount of filesystem failed, what does it mean?
<ipatrol_> good riddens
<jpds> noise_: Django / Drupal / Zope ?
<noise_> its for linux?
<NetScr1be> do not click on Shadowww's link
<ardchoille> Thank you jpds
<arand> luist: Ah, then you'd need to proxy through a specific country... And tor, due to it's anonymity goal, goes randomly. Look at some proxy webpage wich is in the neccessary country, and see if that can get you there..
<Huuhkaja> NetScr1be: I clicked
<Huuhkaja> is that bad?
<m4tic> kalbo did u use wubi?
<shad0www_> SUP
<vasko12341> hi, I have a problem with pulseaudio - it doesn't remember my setings when I restart my laptop.  My ubuntu is version 9.10 and I didn't have problems before with 8.10
<luist> arand, do you know one already? the only accepted countries are us/ca
<shad0www_> I've heard I am not well-cum here?
<IdleOne> !ops | shad0www_
<ubottu> shad0www_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kalbo^> m4tic: yes
<archboxman> NetScr1be: just goes to prove how sorry windows is win32 process failed so now you have to restart windows ,becuase of the problem with app... or hopefully windows just cut out and gave the error msg
<ivansmo> VLC is great, maybe subtitles could be more precise but I will get usetoit
<ekim1> what do I need to use my zune and listen/add music in Ubuntu?
<arand> luist: No, and we're offtopic by now...
<shad0www__> why not?
<gdiz> hello everyone does anyone know if it is possible to change the vino server so it only allows keyboard/mouse input and no visual output, or is there a vnc client that only sends keyboard/mouse events but receives no screen image?
<kalbo^> m4tic: yes, i used wubi
<Darkben> ivansmo: What do you mean?
<IdleOne> jpds: he is going to continue to evade. that is 3 diff ip's he uses now
<Huuhkaja> !ops shad0www__
<jpds> Huuhkaja: Already gone.
<ohsix> ekim1: if you put it into mtp mode most media players should be able to do both
<m4tic> but does ur win7 bootup?
<Shadowww_> onoes i so scared
<Shadowww_> </sarcasm>
<Huuhkaja> !bootup
<Huuhkaja> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kalbo^> m4tic: yes, with no errors
<ekim1> ohsix, put the zune into "mtp mode"?
<ivansmo> Subtitles dont shown all the time many text is missing, I wached this movie last night on wifes WIN and it works great
<ivansmo> Here some text is missing
<ivansmo> But that is not problem any way I have to learn english :)
<Shadowww_> lern to ban mayb?
<ChrisTX> you fail at banning
<Shadowww_> indeed
<Shadowww_> lols
<m4tic> well, i have never installed ubuntu with wubi, so i can't really offer any good avice on that, maybe some1 else has info here, or search on google. jst write the error message you get there
<Darkben> ivansmo: I think that's problem of subtitle itself, not VLC
<ekim1> ohsix, or do I need to set rhythmbox a certain way?
<ipatrol_> jpds: +b *then* kick
<Shadowww_> ipatrol_, he did so
<ohsix> ekim1: ah, nevermind, you cant do that; it uses a proprietary extension to mtp that glues it to wmp10+
<Shadowww_> * jpds sets ban on *!*@@80.232.251.*
<Shadowww_> * davekane (~devdatta@59.95.1.100) has joined #ubuntu
<Shadowww_> * You have been kicked from #ubuntu by jpds (Shadowww_)
<FloodBot3> Shadowww_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kalbo^> m4tic: thanks
<ivansmo> OK Darkben I will try with other movies and subtitles, anyway Im glad to use xubuntu
<Liquid-Silence> lol
<Liquid-Silence> now he gets muted anyway
<vasko12341> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vasko12341> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vasko12341> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vasko12341> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot3> vasko12341: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[V13]Axel> ... THe hell?
<ipatrol_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ipatrol_> vasko12341: +b
<Liquid-Silence> you know the main reason I never changed to ubuntu is because of the community
<Liquid-Silence> There are so many idiots here :(
<[V13]Axel> What's wrong with the community?
<m4tic> what abwt the community
<[V13]Axel> AH.
<[V13]Axel> I agree.
<kalbo^> m4tic: is there a difference?
<ekim1> so there is no way to use ubuntu to listen or add music to a zune??  Is that what I am hearing?
<ardchoille> Liquid-Silence: That isn't needed here
<NetScr1be> well this is embarrassing :-/
<Liquid-Silence> [V13]Axel: you don;t see stuff like this in archlinux etc...
<archboxman> Liquid-Silence: there is nothing wrong with community??? Just to much going right now with this
<[V13]Axel> There are quite a few idiots in the community itself, but you don't NEED the community to learn stuff.
<kbrosnan> trolls != community member
<Tm_T> !ot | Liquid-Silence
<kalbo^> m4tic: is there a difference? installing ubuntu using wubi from installing it on a live cd
<ubottu> Liquid-Silence: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<archboxman> Liquid-Silence: hey I use archlinux
<ivansmo> Guys You helped me werry much, now I would ask one more for some day last question I hope so :)   What do You think, why I have sound on headphones and not on speakers
<[V13]Axel> I've been using Ubuntu for a while, and I've been doing things using Google's results. XD
<m4tic> kalbo: yes, ubuntu runs differently on an NTFS file system, but i doubt it has anything to do with it on ur issue
<ipatrol_> can an op please +v everyone here then +?
<candy_> ivansmo, just check in settings if u have givven option for only speakers
<ipatrol_> *+m
<viajante>  how do I make grub read menu.lst?
<NetScr1be> Flame-bait Alert  Liquid Silence trolling for flame bait
<bad_alloc> hello i have an issue with the Qtcreator 1.3.1 under ubuntu 8.10: since i hab to install from the .bin file i have no integrated API reference. how do i add it now?
<[V13]Axel> viajante: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<m4tic> Liquid-Silence: its not only the ubuntu community
<viajante> karmic
<candy_> ivansmo, go to volume logo, right clik, preferences and then see ur setting there
<[V13]Axel> Ah. You can't.
<jpds> !ot | m4tic, NetScr1be
<ubottu> m4tic, NetScr1be: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[V13]Axel> YOu have to install the older version of grub, viajante.
<candy_> ivansmo, hope u get the solution..
<ipatrol_> someone, anyone: why isn't my WEP key working
<ardchoille> Ignore the trolls, folks
<viajante> [V13]Axel, why?
<[V13]Axel> viajante: It uses GRUB2, which uses a different configuration file. You have to edit files that the command 'update-grub' reads from.
<archboxman> ipatrol_: how did you setup this wep??
<NetScr1be> ardchoille I just told off for saying essentially the same thing
<[V13]Axel> viajante: Do some research on Wikipedia about GRUB2, it'll tell how to change things safely.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | viajante
<ubottu> viajante: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<archboxman> ipatrol_: were are you importing the Wep key to ???
<[V13]Axel> Ah, better resource.
<[V13]Axel> Hey guys, quick question. How do I remove unneeded kernel images that show up in GRUB? I know how to remove their GRUB entries, but what's the command to remove the actual kernel image files?
<[V13]Axel> This is in Jaunty.
<m4tic> viajante: what are you trying to change in grub?
<Blubbi> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-"versionyoudontneed"
<NetScr1be> axel I may have the same issue
<viajante> [V13]Axel, does the last kernel update grub configuration?
<Blubbi> <[V13]Axel>
<[V13]Axel> What do you mean, viajante?
<NetScr1be> Blubbi does that remove the folders in usr/src?
<arand> [V13]Axel: Also remove the two -headers packages related to that specific version..
<bad_alloc> (repost) i have an issue with the Qtcreator 1.3.1 under ubuntu 8.10: since i hab to install from the .bin file i have no integrated API reference. how do i add it now?
<[V13]Axel> Thanks, Blubbi.
<archboxman> v1tal3: terminal locate grub should be menu.lst
<[V13]Axel> And arand.
<kalbo^> m4tic: so you suggesting that i have to re install ubuntu and use the live cd, not wubi?
<ivansmo> All setings seems OK, Device #0: SiS SI7012 , wannabe master Master,0,  when clicked xfce4-mixer
<viajante> m4tic, I'm trying to start the bootloader wich failed after update manager installed last kernel version, I only get grub
<NetScr1be> Blubi how do we confirm which image versions are on the system please?
<Liquid-Silence> viajante: be glad your not running lilo
<archboxman> [V13]Axel: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[V13]Axel> I know that much, archboxman. I mean the actual kernel images.
<viajante> archboxman, just that?
<ipatrol_> I've been here for half an hour, help???
<[V13]Axel> I already have it covered.
<[V13]Axel> What's the problem, ipatrol_?
<Liquid-Silence> ipatrol_: whats the issue buddy
<ipatrol_> My wifi won't connect
<archboxman> viajante: just what???
<NetScr1be> ipatrol WEP is compromised use WPA PSK
<ipatrol_> NetScr1be: Right now I don't *** care
<[V13]Axel> ipatrol_: What do you mean, it won't connect?
<viajante> archboxman, I have grub prompt, do I just give that command?
<ipatrol_> I can't get any acess to the wi-fi network
<ipatrol_> But the newtork manger is working with my wifi card
<ChrisTX> NetScr1be, WPA PSK isn't safe either, it uses TKIP as well lol
<Liquid-Silence> ipatrol_: does it actually detect the network
<NetScr1be> ipatrol was the router reset? (back to default)
<ardchoille> ipatrol_: We need mor einfo. Please specify what you have done, what you have tried and any errors
<bad_alloc> ipatrol_: what kind of an AP/ what distri are you using, what is your config now?
<ipatrol_> Liquid-Silence: yes
<archboxman> viajante: need text editor use gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit grub
<ipatrol_> bad_alloc: 9.10
<[V13]Axel> ipatrol_: Use the command "iwconfig" and tell what the output is.
<viajante> ipatrol you probably have broadcom wirelless, try the proprietary STA driver
<ivansmo> ipatrol_  I have problem with wifi, I resolved in that way that I connect with wired network and XUBUNTU has downloaded drivers, Yust turn them ON and then if You need setup IP address
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: I can't copypaste
<viajante> archboxman, I cant acess text editor, just grub prompt
<archboxman> viajante: you may need to be root so su or sudo
<ipatrol_> two different computers
<bad_alloc> nopaste.biz
<[V13]Axel> Use the link from earlier, I think it was copy.ubuntu.com or something.
<[V13]Axel> Ah.
<bad_alloc> [unanswered] i have an issue with the Qtcreator 1.3.1 under ubuntu 8.10: since i hab to install from the .bin file i have no integrated API reference. how do i add it now?
<NetScr1be> I tried using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and got nowhere
<archboxman> viajante: su or sudo to run command
<[V13]Axel> Then tell me if it shows a wireless card enabled.
<ipatrol_> It does
<Nahsei> hi again... i think i have kind of a conflict... when i try to open the sound preferences either it doesn't open or it says that doesn't respond
<archboxman> viajante: do a locate menu.lst to make sure it finds the file...
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: I see my network SSID in the GUI
<[V13]Axel> When you click your network configuration icon on the notification area, does it show a list of wireless networks?
<ipatrol_> yes
<ipatrol_> mine included
<[V13]Axel> Try connecting to a different network, and then back to your own.
<viajante> archboxman, I'm already root, I just need to know the grub command to search for new kernel list and boot it
<[V13]Axel> That sometimes helps mine.
<ipatrol_> but when I ask it to connect it asks for the key and spins its wheels
<[V13]Axel> I'm running a two computer setup as well.
<Nahsei> maybe a conflict between pulseaudio and alsa.... not sure, i'm just a newbie
<[V13]Axel> Odd.
<viajante> arch, on grub?
<archboxman> viajante: its a script no command to change grub
<m4tic> viajante, use sudo update-grub2 in your livecd
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: No, I'm on a diferent computer than the ubuntu one
<NetScr1be> Nahsei: I have the same sort of issue
<[V13]Axel> ipatrol_: I know, I am too currently. I'm sitting at two.
<viajante> m4tic, I cant I was using wubi
<archboxman> viajante: its a text file you edit lines in grub
<NetScr1be> sound works on livecd but not on installed version
<viajante> m4tic, no live cd
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: My key is hexidecimal, is that a problem?
<[V13]Axel> ipatrol_: That's odd. It could be.
<archboxman> viajante: that is why you run locate menu.lst to see the location of grub
<viajante> archboxman, how do I edit files in grub?
<krisss117> -joun #ubuntu+pl
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: How do I set a hexidecimal instead of an ASCII key?
<[V13]Axel> archboxman: He is using Karmic, it uses GRUB2, which doesn't use menu.lst.
<m4tic> sorry, i have no experience with wubi, try asking someone else, they might have a solution, or scan the http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<NetScr1be> my Live CD is on a USB stick. Can I upgrade the linux image w/o starting from scratch?
<Nahsei> in the beginning it worked... it stoped working after updates... since it updated pulseaudio, i suspect it is a conflict
<[V13]Axel> ipatrol_: I have no idea, honestly.
<viajante> archboxman, I already know the location of grub, I just dont know the location of menu.lst and the command to make grub load it
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: googling...
<[V13]Axel> viajante: GRUB2 does NOT use menu.lst.
<archboxman> [V13]Axel:that is grub2 which uses grub.cfg i believe hold on
<viajante> [V13]Axel, what does it use?
<[V13]Axel> viajante: In order to USE a menu.lst, you need to install the old version of GRUB.
<Nahsei> NetScr1be: you can... just run the update manager
<[V13]Axel> viajante: It uses files all over the place, go to the site mentioned earlier with this command:
<anto9us> Nahsei, delete ~/.pulse works for some, else purge and reinstall pulseaudio
<[V13]Axel> !grub2 | viajante
<ubottu> viajante: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<viajante> [V13]Axel, ok thank you
<mikey_> Hiya
<[V13]Axel> viajante: You're welcome. I had the same problem.
<ipatrol_> [V13]Axel: I have the WUSB600N
<mikey_> Can any one recommend any command line irc clients?
<ipatrol_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#USB
<erUSUL> mikey_: irssi
<ardchoille> mike_d: irssi
<mikey_> I assume that's in apt-get?
<ardchoille> mikey_: yes
<mikey_> Brilliant, thanks :)
<ardchoille> mikey_: you might also want to fetch some themes/scripts from http://irssi.org
<[V13]Axel> ipatrol_: Follow the instructions in the 'Comments' box on that link.
<mikey_> Just looking there now
<archboxman> mikey_: use irssi love it a bit hard to get used to :)
<NetScr1be> Nahsei: i'm right there with you
<mikey_> I'm trying to keep my system lightweight so fancy some CLI apps :)
<archboxman> mikey_: that is a cli app
<archboxman> mikey_: irssi
<mikey_> Yeah, I've just got irssi running now, taking a look on irssi.org
<archboxman> mikey_: go to there website
<mikey_> thanks :)
<[V13]Axel> Anyone know how to mount a seperate NTFS Windows partition through VMWare Server?
<archboxman> mikey_: you know the commands to connect to irc using irssi??? right
<ZykoticK9> [V13]Axel, how is that an Ubuntu question?
<mikey_> Nope, reading the startup-HOWTO
<[V13]Axel> Because I'm doing so from Ubuntu.
<ardchoille> mikey_: #irssi is a good source for info/tips and it's a great community
<Nahsei> nothing.... neiter sound preferences respond nor i hear any sound
<archboxman> ardchoille: good advice :)
<luky_luky> i guet so confused with thw windows  in ircsii :P
<luky_luky> *get
<mauri> how can I update may kubuntu karmic to the lucid using terminal consolle?
<biglinux> ola
<kevin__> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi#getting_connected
<freshmeat> Guys, I have trouble authenticating myself as root. I'm certain that the write password is being input.
<luky_luky> ola  biglinux
<biglinux> ola
<erUSUL> !root | freshmeat
<luky_luky> tudo bom? :)
<ubottu> freshmeat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<freshmeat> right password *
<biglinux> ola lucky
<erUSUL> !br
<ardchoille> mauri: I've been told that'snot a good idea. Perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<coz_> freshmeat,   open a terminal    sudo passwd root   change the password and be careful that caps lock is not enabled
<luky_luky> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Nahsei> brb
<anto9us> Nahsei, purging pulseaudio and reinstall fixed it for me
<mauri> ardchoille: why is it not a good idea?
<ipatrol_> by any chance, does anyone have a rapidshare account?
<ardchoille> coz_: Please don't recommend that here, it's unsupported and we're not supposed to recommend that here
<ardchoille> !update | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<coz_> ardchoille,  oh?   that's odd  but ok
<triple_xxx> mikey_: you still around
<ardchoille> freshmeat: I've never had to enable root in 5 years using Ubuntu. Use sudo, the root account should really stay locked.
<m4tic> coz, i wouldnt encourage people using root, sudo is there for a reason
<ipatrol_> I need someone to download some ralink drivers that are stuck on rapidsharw
<Manii> ipatrol_, ill do it, better not be a virus
<archboxman> mikey_: logged in as 2 users at one time using irssi.. I'm both triple_xxx and archboxman
<biglinux> tudo ok
<biglinux> tudo ok luky
<coz_> m4tic,  understood... he already knew how  but apparenlty didnt have the correct password
<ipatrol_> Manii: http://rapidshare.com/files/160951015/WUSB600N.tar
<biglinux> luky you are from?
<ipatrol_> ipatrol6010@yahoo.com
<biglinux> luky deonde voce é?
<ardchoille> You can't brute force a locked root account and you cann't brute force user accounts without the usernames. This is why sudo is more secure, one less account to worry about
<luky_luky> biglinux: sorry, we  can't speak portuguese here :)
<biglinux> sorry
<lyhana8_> hi, I try to use firevox but the TTS apps I pickup stay uncheck and no sound came out
<Manii> ipatrol_, it says servers are overloaded.....
<ermac0> ubuntu freaks, i'm having a rather strange phenomenon with text in the terminal console, i type and the text disappears..i have to re-type it or what not..its actually there but, doesn't show, what do think it is...a library thats not updated...
<biglinux> i'm not speak ingles
<ardchoille> !portuguese| biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<freshmeat> Guys, so what could I do here?
<JonathanEllis> I am having problems trying to install avidemux. I have downloaded avidemux_2.5.2.tar.gz from http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1402 and I am following the instructions at http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Compiling_Avidemux#Choosing_what_to_compile. When I type "cmake ." I get some errors including "Please do an out-of-tree build". The full errors are here http://pastebin.com/d1cde6a71. I would be very grateful
<ardchoille> freshmeat: What is your goal?
<gregor_> help out
<biglinux> luky uoy is boy or girl
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: why not just install from repositories ?
<VCoolio> any idea on why gedit uses 100% cpu? renaming ~/.gnome2/gedit didn't help, neither did reinstall
<eurescu> hy all!
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: Because the version in the hardy repos is 2.4.1 and it wont open an MTS file I need to edit.
<biglinux> luky show me
<ardchoille> VCoolio: I had that problem whenusing a bad theme and using the sidepane in gedit
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: maybe getdev has a newer version of some ppa ? compiling should be the last option
<luky_luky> biglinux: lets talk on #ubuntu-br
<ardchoille> VCoolio: See if it helps to change gtk themes
<freshmeat> ardchoille: I wish to execute a shell script, but obviously need to do so as root. I've used 'su', but was for some reason unsucessful even though I input the correct passwor.
<VCoolio> archboxman: trying
<ardchoille> freshmeat: sudo =i
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: What is getdev?
<archboxman> VCoolio: trying what??
<ardchoille> freshmeat: sudo -i
<ardchoille> archboxman: wrong nick, tab complete bit him
<biglinux> i not andestend!!
<biglinux> sorry, me
<archboxman> ardchoille: no problem
<freshmeat> ardchoille: I see.
<biglinux> go translator progra opem now
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: getdeb is a webpage but i just checked they do not have avidemux 2.5 for hardy only 2.4.4
<ardchoille> !portuguese | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<biglinux> my ingles is low!!
<biglinux> sorry
<Nahsei> now i simply purged pulseaudio, but when i rebooted the log in sound played (which is good) and inside my session the sound preferences still don't respond and my music doesn't play
<luky_luky> biglinux: /join #ubuntu-br
<biglinux> i from brasil
<VCoolio> archboxman: trying other themes, doesn't help
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: I could try 2.4.4 I suppose. It is newer than 2.4.1 which is what I have currently
<onaogh> welcome biglinux
<ardchoille> !br | biglinux
<ubottu> biglinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<onaogh> !ar
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: http://old.getdeb.net/app/Avidemux
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<biglinux> thank you
<archboxman> VCoolio: I have no problems with themes lol
<anto9us> Nahsei, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should get things back to normal now
<biglinux> br - brasil
<onaogh> !ar | onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh, please see my private message
<luky_luky> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<VCoolio> archboxman: no but you asked what I was trying, so...
<eurescu> kan somebody help me with a tvtuner problem?pelase
<ardchoille> VCoolio: Did changin themes help?
<eurescu> ai have a avertv super 007 ananlog tv tuner,and i kan't  see any channels
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: I will try that. Thanks. If it doesnt do what I need and I need to compile it from source would you be able to help me?
<resno> are these the best insutrction for setting up raid1? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Convert+to+software+raid&titlesearch=Titles
<VCoolio> ardchoille: nope, thanks for the suggestion though, could have been
<erUSUL> !backports | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ardchoille> VCoolio: :(
<ermac0> eurescu, check your syslogs
<Nahsei> anto9us: it is installing pulseaudio...
<archboxman> VCoolio: I didn't ask a question??? I use archlinux and linux mint... I have no problems just come to help others
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: I already have backports in my software sources
<biglinux> ok
<archboxman> VCoolio: lol
<anto9us> Nahsei, yes, this fixed it for me, it needs to purge config files and reinstall to work correctly
<erUSUL> !ppa | JonathanEllis
<ubottu> JonathanEllis: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<eurescu> hmm,ai use de same procedure like in the case of winfast with bt878
<VCoolio> archboxman: 19:39 < archboxman> VCoolio: trying what??
<VCoolio> archboxman: nevermind, end offtopic
<archboxman> VCoolio: lol
<gizmobay> I seem to have a problem with Ubuntu losing the network connection
<gizmobay> Wireless that is
<lenina> hi, why do these messages keep coming up in my /var/log/auth.log, even if i didn't sudo ? http://pastebin.com/m54e212a8
<linuxmonger> Pardon me for maybe being off topic; A few months ago in Linux Journal, there was an article about an irc daemon that could also connect to AOL, Yahoo, and other IMs, letting the user run whatever irc client they wanted to connect to all of those protocols. Can anyone tell me what the name of the software is?
<archboxman> gizmobay: to far away from network or in another room wood is not a good for radio waves it is an isolater
<gizmobay> I do a iwlist scan and it still shows me as connected to the network though
<gizmobay> I can't ping the computer
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: Thanks. I will try that
<erUSUL> lenina: you used some item form admin menu
<anto9us> gizmobay, do you have other network devices connected?
<lenina> erUSUL: for example ?
<archboxman> gizmobay: ifconfig what the signal strength???
<gizmobay> I have others connected but wired
<erUSUL> lenina: update-manager synaptic users and groups printers etc etc
<ermac0> lenina, those messages show when you login as root on your local machine
<lenina> erUSUL: no, i didn't - this is strange about it
<anto9us> gizmobay, to save confusion just have one connected, network manager is bit fussy
<ermac0> lenina, auth.log tracks samba logins and pam logins
<gizmobay> archboxman, ifconfig doesn't have the signal strength
<erUSUL> lenina: some software has made it in your behalf ( update-manager to check for updates )
<gizmobay> Oh I miss read your post anto9us, the computer only has one connection wireless
<erUSUL> lenina: check what program is 31502
<gizmobay> though you meant my whole network
<lenina> ermac0: i don't have samba. what are pam logins ?
<Nahsei> my sound still doesn't work... again the log in sound doesn't play too
<anto9us> gizmobay, ok, then iwlist should show all nearby routers, find a free channel that isn't in use
<lenina> erUSUL: didn't know this was the pid, thanks
<guntbert> erUSUL: did lenina enable the root account?
<archboxman> gizmobay: iwconfig ops
<ermac0> lenina, pam is what you use to login to your ubuntu session
<gizmobay> anto9us, signal strength shows 52/100
<erUSUL> lenina: well i'm not really sure but should be; no?
<anto9us> gizmobay, that's a bit low, maybe logging into the router and changing channel will help
<ermac0> lenina, if you didn't make that login , IE through a terminal window, then some program must have root access to login ..perhaps a script, but a user and only a user should know what runs on the machine
<Nahsei> help
<john__>  /SERVER #whatnet at irc.what-network.net
<anto9us> Nahsei, did you purge when you removed pulseaudio?
<cicloner> i have a problem with nessus, i know that this is not the place to post it, but if anybody can help me ...
<user__> I need a program that makes sounds from functions, any recoḿmendations?
<sander_> hi
<onaogh> which functions ?
<Nahsei> yes, i did
<onaogh> hi sander_
<anto9us> Nahsei, what version does pulseaudio --version show?
<sander_> someone knows how to edit resolution and dimension of vbox window
<gizmobay> anto9us, should I change to auto instead?
<Nahsei> pulseaudio 0.9.19
<gizmobay> channel that is
<lenina> ermac0: ok - this is strange, there are lots of these mesagges, but when i try to grep the process via ps aux, it shows nothing. there are several pid's and i tried a lot of them
<anto9us> gizmobay, it won't hurt to try
<sander_> i really apreciated some help
<onaogh> !vbox | onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh, please see my private message
<anto9us> Nahsei, same as mine, did you remove ~/.pulse ?
<archboxman> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ermac0> lenina, you will not find the PID for it, because it opens and closes to fast
<Nahsei> lspci:
<pm2> Hi - I'm working on developing an app which will need to use street map data.  Basically, I want to plugin two street addresses, and get the driving distance in miles between the two points, and maybe an approximate driving time between them.  Anyone know of an open source way to do this?
<Nahsei> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<onaogh> sander_, i used qemu, the resolution changes when i change in the guest OS
<natschil> pm2: have a look at open streetmap
<erUSUL> pm2: just use google maps ?
<natschil> hello. Is there a way to increase the granularity of sound control when using the hotkeys?
<gizmobay> Thanks anto9us, I got my internet back. I'll see if it keeps from losing my connection over time
<onaogh> Kernel update ... restarting !
<ekim1> pm2, mapquest does that already.
<sander_> thnks
<anto9us> Nahsei, try rm ~/.pulse/default.pa; pkill pulseaudio
<lenina> ermac0: allright, but what is the explanation ?
<ermac0> lenina, if your worried do a who -a and kill any root sessions that are active.
<Nahsei> i have no such file...
<archboxman> anto9us: can you recommend a wireless usb device that will work in my desktop??? or a pci card for wireless???
<lenina> ermac0: no root session is open.. i'm worried because yesterday some guy tried to break in via ssh. and now there are lots of root logins i don't understand..
<jean7491> join #ubuntu-be
<linuxmonger> archboxman: Some of the cheap Trendnet stuff is supported now, $9.95 at MicroCenter.com
<anto9us> archboxman, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Nahsei> > i have no such file...
<archboxman> linuxmonger: is usb or pci card???
<zombor> hello, can anyone help me? im trying to pair up a logitech diNovo Edge bluetooth keyboard, but it's not working. i get a "no agent available for 0 request" and "Encryption failed: Invalid argument(0x6) in my logs. Anyone have any idea how to get this to work? It was working a few days ago
<Nahsei> already killed pulseaudio
<archboxman> anto9us: tx
<lenina> ermac0: is there any secure option to check for backdoors, etc ?
<linuxmonger> archboxman: USB. 802.11a, b, or g.
<ermac0> lenina, make sure you have a strong password other than that you need a strong firewall, there will always be people that lurk in the broadcast ranges of ISP's
<ermac0> lenina, you could make sure you have ufw installed
<archboxman> linuxmonger: I really don't like microcenter will do newegg.com first thanks
<geli> hello
<geli> can yoiu help me?
<anto9us> Nahsei, type anto and press tab, it will alert me to your post. Did you restart pulseaudio, sudo service pulseaudio start
<geli> i have a problem
<lenina> ermac0: it's installed, but doesn't seem to run oO
<geli> with installing
<calrik> hi all is it possible to mount *.bin *.cue files linux?
<sirlark> Hi, I installed a ubuntu server (hardy) on Friday morning, moving over from mandriva. During the install at the partitioning step I chose to 'keep existing data' for my /var partition. I got a warning saying that the partition would not be formatted, but that some files might be overwritten during the install. I expected this, and specifically did not choose to install apache (it was my website) I was trying to preserve, so I expected m
<Nahsei> anto9us: yes... no sound
<ermac0> lenina, ufw status will tell you
<linuxmonger> Archboxman: TRENDnet's TEW-424UB 802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
<sirlark> calrik: use iat to convert it .iso, then mount using loopback
<Nahsei> ping anto9us
<lenina> ermac0: i did sudo ufw enable and it shows this: http://pastebin.com/m55dfe7f9
<Nahsei> lol
<calrik> sirlark: ok thanks
<anto9us> Nahsei, I'm stuck, you've tried what resolved it for me.
<Nahsei> :s
<ermac0> lenina, try again
<Nahsei> do you know who can help me?
<ermac0> lenina, do ufw status first
<linuxmonger> Archboxman: It's cheap but it seems as reliable as anything else I've used, and it does work out of the box on at least 9.10.
<eeos> hi everybody! I am trying to mount a ext3 partition at startup, but owned by a specific user and not by root .... I do not appear to be able ....
<archboxman> linuxmonger: I need to now if you consider this wifi card middle of the road when using with linux I run archlinux and linux mint on this computer... I don't really want a new wifi card that you would consider top of the line...
<eeos> I modified /etc/fstab .... but failed again .... anyone who cna help?
<ipatrol_> Hello? A set of drivers that I need for my wireless adapter wont compile
<anto9us> Nahsei, ask your question on launchpad; https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<archboxman> linuxmonger: have you tried this card with older versions of ubuntu
<ermac0> eeos, if you have root access, then  change the owner of the folder
<Nahsei> ok thanks ;)
<eeos> ermac0: I did, but when I reboot, then the owner is reset to root ...
<lenina> ermac0: ufw status said it was disabled
<eeos> this is the line I am using in my /etc/fstab:     => /dev/sda2       /pictures       ext3    defaults,user,owner     0       2
<ermac0> lenina, yea thats not good. enableing will good
<eeos> ermac0: do you think there is something wrong there?
<linuxmonger> archboxman: Again, it's just cheap, under $10 at the local store, I'd certainly call it middle of the road or a bit below - I've got a couple Cisco cards to compare against. I know it doesn't work with 7.10 or earlier, but I think it works with 9.04 and am certain it works in 9.10.
<arthur_> can anyone tell me if googleEarth works with 9.10? a while back i had problems with 8.04 it did not work??? anyone?
<eeos> ermac0: I change the owner of the folder /pictures (that is the mount point) to the user I would like to mount the partition
<ermac0> do /dev/sda2 /pictures ext3 defaults 0 0
<archboxman> linuxmonger: that sounds like a good card will look into it.. tx again..
<CShadowRun> arthur_: it's always worked (including on 8.04)
<linuxmonger> My pleasure.
<lenina> ermac0: i did that and this was the output: http://pastebin.com/m55dfe7f9
<archboxman> linuxmonger: where do you live that you have a microcenter near by I live in colorado,but when I lived on the east coast I didn't see a microcenter there...
<arthur_> do they have a .deb pkg or i have to sh the bin file?
<arthur_> do they have a .deb pkg or i have to sh the bin file? google earth....
<CShadowRun> arthur_: there's a package for it in the medibuntu repo
<linuxmonger> archboxman: Cincinnati, OH, we don't have any NewEggs here.
<Diverdude> when i run Transmission bittorrent client my laptop seems to diconnect from the wireless now and then....but only when i run the Transmission bittorrent client. Does anybody else hve experience with that, or know why it disconnects?
<archboxman> linuxmonger: newegg is a online store out of New Jersey ... lol
<ermac0> eeos, is this on a separate drive, or same drive, with a partition
<ermac0> eeos, can you mount manually , and is it successful
<archboxman> linuxmonger: never seen a microcenter in Washington Dc area... oh well
<linuxmonger> archboxman: I thought they had brick and mortar as well. I like to fondle the stuff before I buy.
<sesillya> hello
<ermac0> eeos, ensure you have the correct partition ID in syslog...
<BhaloOoO> helllo all
<sesillya> hello
<mmann> hello
<BhaloOoO> how r u
<jeznet> Hi! How to recover a password using NickServ? (/msg NickServ sendpass - does not work for me :/)
<sesillya> how are you
<BhaloOoO> ?
<BhaloOoO> m Fine
<archboxman> linuxmonger: only like one or two stores there online company and there great for relible service and a great return policy... been around since 2002 great deals...
<darkman> hi, i have a question.. lot of user write it, i know..:) so.. i need a user defined traffic controll...
<sesillya>  heyyy
<eeos> ermac0: thanks it worked!
<BhaloOoO> can any buddy help me out
<Liquid-Silence> any one here had issues with empathy status icons?
<BhaloOoO> ?
<iWolf> I install some software, I uninstall it from the USC and then it still has the same amount of space I had when I had it installed
<mmann> bhalo0o0, whats ur problem?
<BhaloOoO> i installed ubuntu 3 days agao. m having lil prblme using dat..
<archboxman> linuxmonger: I like microcenter store just not there return policy I dont want to order online and have to go to the store to return it
<mmann> bhalooo, what kind of problem you have?
<darkman> what i mean... i as admin/root whatever want to set the max amount of transferred bytes/mb/... user can use daily
<BhaloOoO> every time i log in to ubuntu i have to re-adjust my monitor resolution setting on 1024*786
<darkman> over a network...
<BhaloOoO> m using Viewsonic monitor.. g.crad nvidia gforce mx 440SE
<mmann> bhaloOoO, let me see
<linuxmonger> Archboxman: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156152&Tpk=TEW-424UB
<syn-ack> Hello Folks
<Liquid-Silence> any one here had issues with empathy status icons?
<weechat_user> hi
<weechat_user> could somebody help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8783788#post8783788
<joshtp> i just installed wubi, then went to add some packages, and in the process upgraded the kernel
<ekim1> what version is jaunty?
<gib> #berkeleytip
<nekto0n> hi everyone
<joshtp> now on reboot i get the GRUB prompt instead of a menu, i've tried the instructions at https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/484799 but it doesn't work
<Chatomon> holaa
<nacho> ./join #ubuntu-es
<Chatomon> alguien por aqui??
<nekto0n> english please? =)
<joshtp> i keep on getting kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,2)
<Chatomon> ohh sorry
<Chatomon> Hi
<NiNoX1k> can someone tell me how to share files within ubuntu and window 7
<nekto0n> anyone can help with xserver issues?
<Chatomon> someonere??e h
<delik> i have a problem with firefox and sun-java6-jre. WHen accessing a online study platform it gives this message Client browser unable to communicate with server - missing Java Virtual Machine (JVM).
<delik> You will need  Sun Java Virtual Machine.
<delik> Please contact administrator.
<delik> habla en english
<delik> fala em inglÊs k respondem-te
<delik> ou te respondem. :)
<Chatomon> delik....
<Chatomon> spanish? english??
<delik> portguês
<Chatomon> ahhh
<r3za> hi guys , i have a old hp laserjet 1100 printer and because i dont have any lpt port in my mainboard , i use RS232 -> usb cable convertor , now how can i install it in my karmic ???
<delik> ;)
<Chatomon> eu se falar en portugues mais no se escribir
<Seveas> !pt | delik
<ubottu> delik: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Chatomon> :)
<Yerushalmi> My computer refuses to hibernate, though suspend works fine. Can anyone help me figure out what the problem is?
<Marach> wow, this is the default autoconnect in xchat...
<Seveas> Marach, scary, isn't it!
<delik> i've searched there already thanks bot
<Marach> this looks different from Windows version :O
<Chatomon> this channel is in spanish or english??
<trism> Chatomon: english
<Seveas> Chatomon, english
<Seveas> !es | Chatomon
<ubottu> Chatomon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Chatomon> mmm
<r3za> Chatomon: what u think ?
<r3za> hi guys , i have a old hp laserjet 1100 printer and because i dont have any lpt port in my mainboard , i use RS232 -> usb cable convertor , now how can i install it in my karmic ???
<eeos> The second problem I have is that when I connect an external device (a USB disk), the permissions are set for group root, the umask is 755, and the title of the directories are uppercase. I would like the group of the device to be users, the umask to be 775 and the directories to be lowercase .... but I cannot udnerstand how the thing works! Where is it mounted??
<delik> Seveas: did you read my question?
<wahben> Hi all! I am in Canada, my old-ass Acer laptop just died. I'd like to buy a new, Ubuntu-friendly laptop. Anyone knows of a good deal?
<Yerushalmi> (and, also, stupid question for a person completely new to ubuntu: how do I open the browser from terminal with sudo rights?)
<Yerushalmi> (file browser, that is)
<Chatomon> so, how I go in my channel?
<Marach> but with one similiarity - espernet isnt included in server list, too.
<Marach> :P
<delik> Yerushalmi: sudo nautilus
<trism> Yerushalmi: gksudo nautilus; it is generally not a good idea though
<edbian> eeos: If you're letting it auto-mount it goes into /media  a folder is automatically created.  If you want to set your own permissions make a folder in /mnt and an fstab entry
<Seveas> delik, remove all packages with openjdk or icedtea in the name from your system. Then install sun-java6-plugin.
<Chatomon> My from is spanish
<Chatomon> :D
<nekto0n> wahben, i think the more intel stuff your new notebook has - the better
<Yerushalmi> how come, trism?
<Chatomon> hi to all!
<eeos> edbian: can I not modify the options of the automount?
<nekto0n> i mean chipset, sound, wifi, ethernet
<guntbert> !gksudo | Yerushalmi, delik
<ubottu> Yerushalmi, delik: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<delik> it says sun-java6-jre already installed
<nekto0n> intel is pretty ubuntu friendly
<edbian> eeos: You can,  I don't know how
<wahben> what about video card? I should go for Nvidia right?
<edbian> FTP noob here:  Is there a way to log into an FTP server without using a firefox add-on like fireFTP ??
<trism> Yerushalmi: it is just easy to mess up files if you aren't careful (I know I have a tendency to accidently drag files to the wrong place even in a normal user's file browser)
<Mik777> hello all, can anyone tell me how can I listen for the online radio which is originally designed for microsoft silverlight software?!
<Yerushalmi> trism: I for some reason don't have write access to my SD card without it.
<edbian> eeos: Something about /dev rules or something like that.
<Seveas> edbian, the 'ftp' command on the commandline or the gftp gui
<delik> ubottu: thanks :) one mor to the book :)
<wahben> edbian, check oout filezilla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> edbian: you can use any ftp client...
<nekto0n> if you don't need powerfull - intel is good choise =)
<Seveas> Mik777, search the wiki for moonlight
<edbian> Seveas: With nothing but a browser
<eeos> edbian: thanks!
<Marach> waitasecond, freenode doesnt have autoconnect NOR #ubuntu in favourite channel list
<Mik777> Seveas Thank you!
<Seveas> edbian, ftp://name.of.server
<Marach> NOW this is scary
<wahben> nekto0n, I wouldn't mind a neat video card. I should avoid ATI right?
<edbian> Let me re-phrase this question.  Can I log into my FTP server (not anonymously) with nothing but a stock browser.  No add-ons or anything
<nekto0n> as far as i know - ubuntu doesn't ship closed source nvidia drivers and opensource nv a suck a bit
<erle-> how is cpu frequency scaling implemented in karmic?
<nekto0n> about ati...
<weechat_user> could somebody help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8783788#post8783788
<r3za>  hi guys , i have a old hp laserjet 1100 printer and because i dont have any lpt port in my mainboard , i use RS232 -> usb cable convertor , now how can i install it in my karmic ???
<wahben> edbian, yes. ftp://username:password@serveraddress
<Liquid-Silence> ok I officially hate empathy
<Sayge> ATI just released its latest drivers for Linux, so if you get those, you'll be okay
<edbian> wahben: Thank you!  I'll give it a shot right now
<Marach> can i even change from tree view to tab view?
<Windopain> i am running ubuntu live and there is one HDD in the computer- is it possible to mount it?  i've tried w/ no success so far
<Seveas> Liquid-Silence, I have no empathy for that ;)
<bastid_raZor> erle-: you can tweak it with cpufreq-utils and using cpufreq-set  .. you may need to install cpufreq-util package
<ekim1> what vesion number is jaunty?
<nekto0n> today ati opensorce drivers evolve very fast, so I think it will be allright
<wahben> Sayge, thanx. I'll check it out
<Marach> :/
<tarski> Yerushalmi: you can chmod the permissions on the sd card
<r3za>  hi guys , i have a old hp laserjet 1100 printer and because i dont have any lpt port in my mainboard , i use RS232 -> usb cable convertor , now how can i install it in my karmic ???
<guntbert> weechat_user: please tell your problem in the channel - more people will see it
<weechat_user> could somebody help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8783788#post878378ok
<Yerushalmi> tarski: How do I do that? I don't really know what that means.
<Liquid-Silence> Seveas: the icons are horrible!
<Colloguy> where does named keep its cache?
<weechat_user> Hi,
<weechat_user> i have installed my wlan card (rtl8191se).
<weechat_user> I have no problem with that and it works.
<weechat_user> But my Bitrate is very slow.
<erle-> bastid_raZor, but that's not the recommended/preinstalled solution
<FloodBot3> weechat_user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r3za>  hi guys , i have a old hp laserjet 1100 printer and because i dont have any lpt port in my mainboard , i use RS232 -> usb cable convertor , now how can i install it in my karmic ???
<erle-> bastid_raZor, what kernel module etc. does that stuff?
<bastid_raZor> erle-: it isn't?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: open up a terminal, and navigate to the mount point, so: cd /your/mount/path
<edbian> wahben: It worked,  I was able to log in.  There doesn't seem to be a way to upload files
<wahben> edbian, one restriction: you can't upload with stock firefox. But I suggest you use command line, or a ftp client
<weechat_user> i try thinks like that
<weechat_user> malte@leppi:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54MB
<erle-> bastid_raZor, no, i have the cpu frequency stuff without that
<weechat_user> malte@leppi:~$ iwconfig
<weechat_user> malte@leppi:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54MB
<weechat_user> malte@leppi:~$ iwconfig
<FloodBot3> weechat_user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weechat_user> malte@leppi:~$ sudo iw reg set DE
<delik> Seveas: it says sun-java6-jre already installed
<bastid_raZor> erle-: how else you would  control it i do not know.
<tarski> Yerushalmi: then sudo chmod 777 /your/mount/point
<edbian> wahben: I like fireFTP alot (firefox add-on)  Do any other browsers allow me to upload natively?  IE, Opera, Chrome, Safari??
<Seveas> delik, sun-java6-plugin
<erle-> bastid_raZor, the preinstalled gnome applets have a cpu frequency applet
<guntbert> weechat_user: please keep your question in one line
<erle-> bastid_raZor, it does the job, but not properly
<wahben> edbian, Internet Explorer will allow you.. it will basically open an explorer window and allow you to drag and drop
<edbian> wahben: I'd like to think that I can upload to my FTP server from any computer connected to the internet without having to worry about getting a firefox add-on
<nekto0n> are there any lucid users with intel gpu?
<bastid_raZor> erle-: then try cpufreq-utils .. for me it does scale properly.
<tarski> Yerushalmi: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-October/052828.html
<Yerushalmi> tarski: While we're at it, is there any way to change the name of sound mountpoint? Right now it's /media/d46f34ae-d1a4-40be-bf6e-5e6e45eac65f/
<wahben> edbian, you can, command-line ftp client comes with every linux distribution
<actionParsnip> !lucid | nekto0n
<ubottu> nekto0n: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wahben> and with "Dos"
<edbian> wahben: Thank you.  You're been extremely helpful.  :D  Isn't linux the best?
<Marach> classic xchat is soo much better.
<Guest50797> hi! What could be the reason for me not being able to acces a win7 pc over the network? I find it, and enter the right password, but it still doesnt work. Win 7 can connect to ubuntu. I have samba installed.
<tarski> Yerushalmi: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<wahben> edbian, no problem, yes linux is cool
<Yerushalmi> er... latest? I just upgraded to something-or-other-19 an hour ago,
<weechat_user> ok, i poste my terminal output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/370438/
<weechat_user> maybe someone could help me
<bastid_raZor> Yerushalmi: uname -a will tell you which kernel yo uhave
<erle-> bastid_raZor, what cpu do you have? i think cpufreq is deprecated
<ekim1> what version number is Jaunty?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: what sort of device is in that media slot?
<guntbert> !jaunty | ekim1
<ubottu> ekim1: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<wahben> edbian, on a side note, FTP is not safe, most of the time. If possible, you should use sftp (ssh file transfer).
<erle-> bastid_raZor, cpufreq is for pentium 4 heat control, not for modern laptop power consumption control
<ekim1> thx.
<bastid_raZor> erle-: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor 2650e
<edbian> wahben: I'm using vsftpd as a server.  I am aware of security issues.  I'm just trying things out right now.
<actionParsnip> weechat_user: Bit Rate=36 Mb/s seems ok
<apollo> i need help with installation. i am booting 9.10 from a flash drive and the installer won't run
<wahben> edbian, then you can connect yo your sftp server very easily with Ubuntu: "Places" -> "Connect to server"
<Yerushalmi> bastid_raZor: 2.6.31-19-generic? Does that make sense?
<guntbert> edbian: ftp sends everything (including passwords) in cleartext
<bastid_raZor> Yerushalmi: yes.
<edbian> wahben: Problem is.  Most other computers in the world run windows.  I've had a lot of difficulty getting to connect to sftp on a windows machine without installing software.
<weechat_user> actionParship: but my internet connection is so slow, only 300 kb, my wife has with windows 1,2 mb
<edbian> guntbert: I know :(
<Sayge> so Ihave been trying to install 64bit Ubuntu, but keeping this error "mount: mount/dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed :invalid argument." Yet 32 bit version I have no such problem.
<tarski> Yerushalmi: that's just the linux kernel version, i was asking for ubuntu version, if it's latest then you have 9.10 karmic
<wahben> edbian, you are right. One solution: Use winscp client on windows computers
<ekim1> linuxmonger:  according to newegg, some people say it dont work well with 9.04. Have you tried it with that version or linux mint?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Yup,
<Yerushalmi> tarski: That sounds right
<apollo> anyone help with 9.10 installation?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Anyway, the disk is a 16GB
<Urda> Question: How can I get Ubuntu 9.10 x64 to get on a Wireless network for WPA2 Enterprise network where the certificate has to be downloaded? On my iPhone and Windows I am able to connect, and validate the certificate. Ubuntu doesn't allow me to connect and get the certificate
<erle-> bastid_raZor, cpufrequtils do not work either, it must be the kernel
<geli> gregor are you here??
<actionParsnip> weechat_user: i guess this is you too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399960
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Anyway, the disk is a 16GB card in an MMC.SD slot.
<actionParsnip> Sayge: did you md5 test the iso?
<weechat_user> actionParship: yes
<bastid_raZor> erle-: i was just going to say in karmic the package dropped the -
<tarski> Yerushalmi: you were able to chmod the sd card to give your user write privileges?
<guntbert> edbian: on *every* windows I know of you can use winscp (a ftp like interface working via ssh) - that exists even "portable" ie for an usb stick
<erle-> bastid_raZor, i noticed that, but that didn't matter
<ekim1> Archboxman: according to newegg reviews, that wifi has issues with 9.04
<Screamo_Smurf> anybody know why the icons on my desktop have dissapered ?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: I'm not sure. Create folder and stuff is still grayed out when using non-sudoed nautilus, and nearly every folder's got a lock symbol on it
<bastid_raZor> erle-: does not work can mean many things.. are you getting an error when using sudo cpufreq-set --governor ?
<edbian> guntbert: I know.  I'm still deciding.  Do I want a little more security or a little more flexibility.  Tough decision ha ha
<guntbert> Screamo_Smurf: did you log out/ log in?
<actionParsnip> weechat_user: log a bug
<Screamo_Smurf> not yet
<Yerushalmi> tarski: If I have a separate ubuntu install on that card, would that complicate matters?
<erle-> bastid_raZor, the problem is, i can set the governor or frequency, but the cpu is just not doing it
<erle-> bastid_raZor, until next reboot
<Urda> Question: How can I get Ubuntu 9.10 x64 to get on a Wireless network for WPA2 Enterprise network where the certificate has to be downloaded? On my iPhone and Windows I am able to connect, and validate the certificate. Ubuntu doesn't allow me to connect and get the certificate. What can I do :\
<tarski> Yerushalmi: youre going to need to open a terminal, do you know what that is? If you go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<weechat_user> actionParship: what bug?
<bastid_raZor> erle-: how are you checking if it is or not? i use conky to givec me this information.
<erle-> bastid_raZor, no matter which tool i use, no matter if i set the /proc files by myself
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Yup. Open,
<actionParsnip> weechat_user: log one yourself
<actionParsnip> weechat_user: and use tab to complete my nick ;)
<guntbert> edbian: should be a quite easy decision - towards security - imagine sitting in a cafe and using the wlan...
<Yerushalmi> tarski: (also, apologies for the commas, I'm still not used to the tiny keyboard on the netbook)
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: if you run nautilus do they appear?
<bastid_raZor> erle-: which kernel are you using?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: then find out where it's mounted, usually it's under /media
<Screamo_Smurf> actionParsnip no they do not
<weechat_user> actionParsnip: how could i log in
<Yerushalmi> tarski: It is.
<user__> I need a program that makes sounds from functions, any recoḿmendations?
<actionParsnip> weechat_user: you will need to setup an account (its free)
<mikey__> hmm
<Yerushalmi> tarski: daniel@Glados:/media/d46f34ae-d1a4-40be-bf6e-5e6e45eac65f$
<weechat_user> actionParsnip: wait a second
<actionParsnip> user__: can you expand on that?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: is that the sd card?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: That's my terminal prompt from inside the card
<delik> Sec
<asdff> Hey how do I find the value of my keyboard for keyboard0 in xorg.conf?
<erle-> bastid_raZor, latest karmic - 2.6.31.19
<delik> Seveas: the same problem after installing the sun-java6-plugin
<erle-> bastid_raZor, but the problem exists since ubuntu 8.10
<tarski> Yerushalmi: ok, so then just type: sudo chmod 777 /media/d46f34ae-d1a4-40be-bf6e-5e6e45eac65f
<tarski> Yerushalmi: you can use tab completion
<erle-> bastid_raZor, but now it is driving me crazy
<tarski> Yerushalmi: so you don't have to type ALL that out
<jpt9> Hey.  I'm using Bristol, a software synth that uses OSS.  I've found that if it's running, no other app can use the sound card.  Any idas on ways around this?  I'm using Ubuntu 9.10.
<asdff> Hey how do I find the value of my keyboard for keyboard0 in xorg.conf?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: hehe
<bastid_raZor> erle-: odd, i've been using cpufreq-set since 8.10
<Seveas> delik, did you remove all traces of icedtea and openjdk?
<delik> yes
<delik> all
<tarski> Yerushalmi: after you enter your password for sudo you should have write privileges
<actionParsnip> asdff: hal/udev will autodetect it so you don't need to define it, nor do you need to define mouse
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Hunh, it worked this time. That was odd.
<erle-> bastid_raZor, what kernel module is responsible?
<erle-> bastid_raZor, for that job
<bastid_raZor> erle-: no clue.
<asdff> actionParsnip: that is all very well and good for a default setup, however I wish to customise my xserver widnows
<delik> Seveas: yess no icedtea or openjdk in pakage manager
<asdff> windows*
<Seveas> delik, then I don't know :(
<erle-> bastid_raZor, there were cpufreq modules some time, but they aren't called like that any more
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Thanks! Any way I can change the name of the card to something a little more catchy than d46f34ae-d1a4-40be-bf6e-5e6e45eac65f?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: It's a bitch to pronounce ;)
<delik> Seveas: :) thanks anyway... i don't know either...
<delik> anyone else...
<Screamo_Smurf> auto mount it in fstab?
<delik> lol
<tarski> Yerushalmi: yes, you can change the "label"
<actionParsnip> asdff: you only really need to specify the language
<canthus13> Is there any way to retreive the passwords from gnome keyring via command line? I need to retrieve the empathy passwords from a damanged drive. I should be able to retrieve the appropriate file, but I don't know what the file is.
<delik> it's the only reason why i still use windows...
<actionParsnip> asdff: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/xorg.conf-keyboard-problem-700881/I
<TCHebb> jpt9: Try running "padsp bristol"
<Yerushalmi> tarski: How?
<ricardo> hi, anyone have a solution for gnome-power-manager's crash when the user unplug the power cord?
<actionParsnip> ricardo: log a bug
<actionParsnip> delik: wassup?
<guntbert> !bug | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<oxymoron> Hello, I wondering has somebody figured out how to use a DV-cam with skype without have to make dv4lstart command in terminal to launch?
<asdff> actionParsnip: I am trying to implement this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5144003, as I have a 16:10 monitor and wish to run Starcraft at its natural ratio (atm it is cropping the scren). It requires me to substitute in keyboard0 and mouse0. That link didn't really do much to help my noobieness lol :/
<newwarrior> actionParsnip: i am back
<EdTignor> newbee here - I can connect to and control my remote desktop, but I can't see anything happening on the client.  How can I fix that?
<oxymoron> I have been able to localize my raw1394 camredcorder, but V4l-library does not recognize it with vloopback. I am not sure exactly how it work, but in Kino and with dv4lstart it works.
<newwarrior> actionParsnip: could you maybe help me to get a faster connection
<tarski> Yerushalmi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<erle-> bastid_raZor, i will try a microcode update
<delik> archboxman: you called?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: ubuntu takes the name from the partition table, so whatever name was given to that card's partition is the name of the device
<actionParsnip> asdff: pretty crazy stuff, basically i think its wanting you to have an xorg.conf file rather than using autodetect
<delik> i hjad to recoonect
<delik> actionParsnip: you called me right? i had to recoonect
<delik> my problem is
<user__> actionParsnip, lets say I have the function sin(x), which gives a sinus wave. how can I proceed to play this sinus wave as a sound?
<delik> when using a online learning software, it says that the java vm isn't working
<delik> actionParsnip: when using a online learning software, it says that the java vm isn't working
<actionParsnip> user__: you could write a script which takes a value as an arguement and act accordingly
<Screamo_Smurf> still no desktop icons :(
<delik> actionParsnip: also i'm using firefox
<actionParsnip> delik: is the OS 64bit?
<delik> nope
<delik> actionParsnip: nope
<newwarrior> exit
<actionParsnip> delik: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it should install java for you
<tarski> Yerushalmi: you can also change it vis the disk utility, go to System->Administration->Disk Utility
<delik> already installed
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Though it changed the name as it appears in nautilus, the folder within "media" is still the long-winded thing. That make sense?
<Screamo_Smurf> GAH
<delik> actionParsnip: already installed sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-plugin
<user__> actionParsnip, but I have no Idea to make a sound
<tarski> Yerushalmi: make sure the device isnt mounted, then try disk utility. enter the label you want
<oxymoron> Does anybody uses Skype for Linux here?
<Screamo_Smurf> umm
<mmann> oxymoron yup
<Seveas> I do, on the n900. Only called the echo/test thing so far :)
<iceroot> delik: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  then restart firefox
<oxymoron> mmann: Good, how do you make webcam work with SKype?
<Screamo_Smurf> actionParsnip i opened nautilus and it changed my desktop bg and now theres only 3 icons
<delik> iceroot: already done
<iceroot> delik: ah sorry missread
<mmann> oxymoron, is your webcam working properly in another program?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: changing the label will change the mount name, so if i rename the flash drive, or sd card, BLA, it will be /media/BLA
<r3za> hi , im jaunty when i create a pp2p vpn connection , i cant mark all check box in advanced but in karmic when i mark use point to point encryption its disable pap and chap , and my server require all check box marked , how can i fix it ?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: It worked! You are awesome :)
<tarski> Yerushalmi: :)
<actionParsnip> delik: you can use the .bin file from www.java.com using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-39555.html
<derek__> i cant get my line in audio to play all the time
<tarski> Yerushalmi: shabbat shalom ;)
<r3za> hi , im jaunty when i create a pp2p vpn connection , i cant mark all check box in advanced but in karmic when i mark use point to point encryption its disable pap and chap , and my server require all check box marked , how can i fix it ? like that : http://vpnuk.info/images/setup/linux/howto-step6.jpg
<delik> the error message is Client browser unable to communicate with server - missing Java Virtual Machine (JVM).
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Thanks so much. Are you free to help me with something else?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: sure
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Rofl, shabbat ended a couple of hours ago, otherwise I couldn't be on here! :D
<actionParsnip> delik: the filename may be different for the bin file but you can change that
<Screamo_Smurf> shabbat?
<r3za> hi , im jaunty when i create a pp2p vpn connection , i cant mark all check box in advanced but in karmic when i mark use point to point encryption its disable pap and chap , and my server require all check box marked , how can i fix it ? like that : http://vpnuk.info/images/setup/linux/howto-step6.jpg
<tarski> Yerushalmi: for you, yes, for me it's still going on, but i use the internet anyway :O
<guntbert> !repeat | r3za
<ubottu> r3za: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: are there folders in ~/Desktop ?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Aha,
<Screamo_Smurf> yes
<ecanto>  /j #android-root
<oxymoron> mmann: Some of them. I am able to use /dev/raw1394 in for instance Kino and if I use command "dv4lstart Skype" I am able to get it working, but I do not wanna use temrinal everytime I start Skype ... It seems vloopback for /dev/video0 does not recognize my DV-camera.
<ecanto> ops
<ecanto> sorry
<tarski> Yerushalmi: what else did you need help with?
<delik> i went to http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml and the java is working
<oxymoron> mmann: Kino works out of the box, aMSN I could get it working. Kopete, Cheese and Camorama does not work at least not last time i tried.
<Diverdude> s
<Ascavasaion> when I try to browse my cellphone via the laptop using bluetooth I can enter the folders, but cannot see the images in the directories.
<delik> Your Java configuration is as follows:  Vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc. Version: Java 6 Update 15 Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-17-generic Architecture: i386
<Ascavasaion> why is that?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: For some reason my automatic sleep inhibitor doesn't work
<ismettern> hmm i just used force exit(or whatever it is called in the englsih version) on my desktop, and the icons are gun. How do i start that process again?
<Screamo_Smurf> actionParsnip i clikced on one of the files and the location under propertires is root/desktop
<mmann> oxymoron, aMSN doesn't work for me:P eee let me see your problem
<bullgard> I have modified the file ~/.bashrc. When becomes the modification effective?
<ismettern> what is the name of the program
<delik> actionParsnip: Your Java configuration is as follows:  Vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc. Version: Java 6 Update 15 Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-17-generic Architecture: i386
<blakkheim> bullgard: when you login
<tarski> Yerushalmi: could you explain what "doesn't work" means?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Or didn't the last time I tried it... let me try again quick to make sure I'm not wasting your time :)
<oxymoron> mmann: What do you mean "let me see"?
<delik> from the java vm test site
<Yerushalmi> tarski: As in, after five minutes the computer suspended even though it was enabled
<malibu> Hi there.. I have a router that needs to be rebooted every time I change port forwarding.. Can anyone recommend a way to handle port forwarding if I just open up a port to my ubuntu machine?
<bullgard> blakkheim: Can I accelerate this temporarily?
<mmann> oxymoron, did you try configurating the webcam straight from skype options?
<oxymoron> mmann: ANyhow, dmesg shows that it recognize my DV-cam through firewire and creates a node and initialize /dev/raw1394 but this seems like an application issue and not Linux one :P
<tarski> Yerushalmi: go to System->Preferences->Power Management
<delik> so i don't need to instal it thru that link that you gave me
<delik> roght?
<mmann> oxymoron, but have you tried configurating straigt from skype?
<oxymoron> mmann: Yes, it only show vloopback soruce 0 /dev/video0 as only choice if i Start SKype normally. But if I start with dv4lstart I can connect thrue DV4lstart to 1394 or whatever the flow calls :P
<Yerushalmi> tarski: I'm going to close the lid and see if it goes into suspend. Will lose connection, obviously. Just a sec.
<oxymoron> mmann: Yes, I cannot choose anything inside Skype, there is only one source available
<mmann> oxymoron mmmm
<oxymoron> mmann: I have been trying to use USB but does then I can only get the sound and not video :D
<delik> noone?
<olskolirc> what is the command so that I can read my list of desktops installed please?
<iceroot> olskolirc: you mean gnome, kde, xfce4?
<olskolirc> yes iceroot
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Yup, not inhibited.
<mmann> oxymoron, look, i dont know exactly how can i fix the problem straight, but i can give you a suggestion, why dot you make a bash file, that first runs the webcam and then skype, so you just click once and it does it all for itselfe
<Liquid-Silence> wohoooooooo got empathy icons changed
<tarski> Yerushalmi: which means it suspended?
<oxymoron> mmann: Seems like an incompability in Dv4l or in someway unsupported or cannot be initialized thrue the application :P I know they have been struggling around with webcams overall and still they do not work properly in the IM-clients :P
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Yup
<tarski> Yerushalmi: did you go to power management?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Yup,
<oxymoron> mmann: I do not know how to create the bash-file, or I know how to create one, but do not know what code I should put inside there except the top one to make it executable :P
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Setting currently are that it suspends when laptop lid is closed, but isn't the point of the applet to override that when activated?
<nicolaas> Hi guys, I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now my windows dont have borders when I login, L've googled and tried everything I could think of. Any ideas?
<blakkheim> L've?
<calrik> nicolass: you using nvidia graphics card?
<mmann> oxymoron, but you said you are runing the webcam witn something right?
<devendra> is there some cd-dvd emulator for ubuntu like daemon tool in windows ?
<nicolaas> I've*
<hoonteke> calrik: that doesn't sound like an nvidia probleml
<nicolaas> yip
<hoonteke> it sounds like a window manager problem
<tarski> Yerushalmi: I dont know about the applet you're using, but what you can do is just in power management, change the setting on the AC Power (or Battery) to blank screen next to "When laptop lid is closed"
<hoonteke> nicolaas: try running metacity from the command line
<mmann> oxymoron, then you just put skype and thats it
<mmann> oxymoron, in a new line
<hoonteke> if that fixes it, you've got some setting that's been flipped in the upgrade
<raversfantasy> Hi all, ive installed Ubuntu 9.10 a while ago and after ive installed "E17-Enlightenment" my "Gnome Network Manager Applet" was replaced by another one, which isnt compatible to ndiswrapper
<hoonteke> yeesh, the community has *got* to stop suggesting upgrading as a viable path.  I've only heard frustrating things about it.  We've got to start suggesting the separate system and /home partitions, and a fresh install to the system partition.
<raversfantasy> Is there a possibilty to reinstall the Network-Manager-Applet over the Installation-CD ?
<calrik> nicolaas: I had the same problem with the latest kernel update, closing down gdm and installing the latest drives from nvidia.com fix the problem, after install start gdm again
<xangua> raversfantasy: yes
<raversfantasy> ok, would you be so nice to tell me exactly what i got to do :)
<oxymoron> mmann: Yeah, I guess I just put dv4lstart skype but seems quite bad because it does not solve the issue in the other apps. When i Fix problem I want to go straight to the core problem and solve it permantly or else I will in the end have a lot of crappy hacks everywhere :D
<exs> hi, i want to ask something to shell coding. i have a text with strings like true and false. i want vim to replace in the way he find true and replace true in false, and finding false replacing in true. i need to do this in one time, so he does not mix the results.
<calrik> nicolaas: even if Im wrong it will not hurt your system but compile the latest drivers to suit the latest kernel
<hoonteke> raversfantasy: you're looking for the network-manager-gnome package, I believe.  you can do that through the System->Administration->Synaptics program
<raversfantasy> Thanks inthanks in advice :)
<highfiver> is ubuntu participating in gsoc?
<raversfantasy> Yep, the problem is, that i dont got a network connection because iam connected to it trough wifi
<nicolaas> Will try calrik
<oxymoron> mmann: Its like the sound, sometimes the devlopers "f*ck it up" and it does not work at all in the core or somewhere my knowledge how to fix it is not possible :P
<Yerushalmi> tarski: I''m not sure, it came with the default installation of netbook remix. A little icon you add to your taskbar that, when clicked, is supposed to prevent the computer from entering various any shutdown or pseudoshutdown situations
<tarski> Yerushalmi: ah, ive never used netbook remix, changing the settings in power management doesnt work?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Obviously yes, but I was hoping not to have to change it each time. Oh well. Maybe if I catch someone else more familiar with it, no worries
<Liquid-Silence> is there a way not to have icons on the gnome desktop of mounted filesystems?
<Yerushalmi> tarski: A more recurring problem I have is that my computer outright refuses to hibernate.
<theshadow> First I'd like to pass along thanks to anyone who wrote https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide after 8 hours of trying to find some help I stumbled across it and it helped me to solve my problem. Second, I'd like to suggest that the networking manager be aware of the fact that some laptops do have the ability to disable the wi-fi radio, it would be nice if such status
<theshadow> was hinted somewhere instead of just disabling the "Enable Wireless" option. Noting that the /why/ is very important to trouble shooting.
<mkanyisi> Liquid-Silence, put the filesystems in /etc/fstab
<dinobisk> Is it possible to "reinstall" the keyboard layouts? The ones I have are not like they should be. (Or is there another solution?)
<tarski> Yerushalmi: use suspend, not hibernate, hibernate doesn't work well, it's an issue with the linux kernel, not specifically ubuntu
<Sayge> so I have been trying to install 64bit Ubuntu, but keeping this error "mount: mount/dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: invalid argument." Yet 32 bit version I have no such problem on the same computer.
<Yerushalmi> tarski: suspend uses power, though. (Any idea how much?)
<highfiver> is ubuntu participating in gsoc?
<tarski> Yerushalmi: im not sure, you can check the forums
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Okay. Thanks so much for all the other help! :)
<tarski> Yerushalmi: you could also write a shell script for power management to turn on and off suspend when you run the command
<tarski> Yerushalmi: im sure that's all the applet does
<proRACE> obiwan_, saludos jeje
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Hehehe. Ten minutes ago you were asking me if I knew how to open terminal... ;)
<Yerushalmi> tarski: Anyway, thanks! You have a good night :)
<tarski> Yerushalmi: haha, ok. no problem
<raversfantasy> How can i install packages from the Installation-CD instead of doing it over online-resources
<unname> je tu nejaky slovak alebo cech?
<bgs100> Hello, there's one router at my house. For some reason, it seems that when a neighbor's router is up, I can't connect to the router in my house via a wireless USB extension (on 2 computers, both running 8.04; yes, I know it's getting rather old :P) , and if I can, usually have some trouble with it. Does anyone know why, and/or how I can get around/fix this?
<highfiver> is ubuntu participating in gsoc?
<obiwan_> hi guys, a mate lost a dir in his home and i've run out of ideas. i tried testdisk, lost+found, fsck, ... and nothing helped. He can see the removed dir with testdisk, but he can't access it. Restoring it just backups a text 656 bits file, while his partition is 200 gb, what else may we try?
<unname> do you speak slovak or czech?
<obiwan_> hello proRACE :P
<unname> asi nikto :(
<calrik> bgs100: try running your wireless on a different channel most of the time they default channel 11, try channel 1
<Sutibu> While running the latest update one package (linux-generic) can't update, apt says the package is broken with: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.31-19-generic_2.6.31-19.56_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic')" Anyone know how to fix it?
<Ascavasaion> when I browse files on my cellphone via my laptop using bluetooth... through Nautilus, It allows me to open one (sometimes two) images and then it disconnects the phone or something and I have to start from scratch with connecting etc.  Any ideas?
<bgs100> Callum__, Okay, thanks. Would I change that in the router's settings?
<bgs100> Er
<fixer_33> hi everyone
<bgs100> Sorry, tabfail.
<bgs100> calrik, *
<fixer_33> i've got a problem with PHP on ubuntu
<FloodBot3> bgs100: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Callum__> bgs100: what?
<fixer_33> i can't use PEAR's MDB2.php
<Callum__> ...oh, lol
<kprav33n> Hello! I am trying to install some extensions on Google Chrome. I have '--enable-extensions' switch added to the application launcher. However, when I click the extension's 'Install' link, I get the 'Save as' dialog. How to install Chrome extensions on Ubuntu?
<Callum__> bgs100: all is forgiven, I'm used to it...
<kprav33n> I am running karmic.
<xangua> kprav33n: tried with 'chromium'¿
<pea[laptop]> is anyone using xmarks on ubuntu?
<xangua> pea[laptop]: i haven't in a while
<pea[laptop]> wondering if it works
<kprav33n> xangua, Chromium? Isn't that a OpenGL shooter game?
<pea[laptop]> all the menu items have changed to 'undefined'
<Callum__> oooohkay
<xangua> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Sayge> Trying to install 64bit Ubuntu 9.10, but keeping this error "mount: mount/dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: invalid argument" when I try to install it.  Tried with a 32 bit version I have no such problem on the same computer.  Wondering if anyone could bounce some ideas at me on how to solve it
<obiwan_> please any idea how to restore back the file?
<ControlsFreek> join #amarok
<ivansmo> Hi folks
<obiwan_> hi ivansmo
<highfiver> is ubuntu participating in gsoc?
<highfiver> any1?
<DEduc3d> ControlsFreek: I think you mean "/j amarok"
<esteban> hello I am having this problem with my "open-with" menu http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4333/pantallazoun.png
<kprav33n> I haven't heard before about Chromium browser. I will try that. Thanks!
<alamt123> Anyone here expericance whatsoever in hacking into a PHP web based MMORPG?
<ivansmo> obiwan How can I do that colour change when I want to interact with one person
<obiwan_> what¡s the problem esteban ?
<msaul>  Was wondering if anyone has used webcams with thin clients on LTSP... ?
<obiwan_> it depends on the client ivansmo
<DEduc3d> alamt123: ??? You're asking for people to admit to criminal activity??
<obiwan_> what client are you using ivansmo ?
<Callum__> oh boy...
<Black_Phantom> why Ubuntu changed from Pidgin to Empathy, like seriously ? ...
<esteban> in the open with menue, there are repeated applications, some deployed to wine
<ivansmo> XChat GNOME
<msaul> I can run the webcam on the server, but not the thin client (running cheese app)
<xangua> esteban: right clic, properties, open with, reestablish
<dennis__> My ubuntu remix came with Pidgin and Empathy Im pretty sure
<DEduc3d> Black_Phantom: I like Pidgin better too. I especially like the OTR plugin for secured chats on public/private networks.
<Callum__> on my Ubuntu 9.10 Server Edition PC, doing a kernel update results in update-grub SIGSEGVing out and stopping the update, anyone have any ideas what the problem is?
<devfda> try this one: rm -Rf /boot/*   plz tell what that does and why is it interesting ... googled that but no results
<DEduc3d> Black_Phantom: It's easy enough to install tho.
<msaul> I installed cheese in the chroot and did an ltsp update.. but still no success...
<xangua> DEduc3d: that only works if the one you are talking to also has pidgin and that plugin
<esteban> dont work reestablish
<DEduc3d> xangua: Yup. I know. But I really like the feature. :) Call me paranoid.
<xangua> :S
<blakkheim> DEduc3d: your chats might be secure but your login/password/contacts aren't
<esteban> i am talking about the "open with another application..."
<devfda> Plz tell why typing rm -Rf /boot/* is so interesting .. i just ran it in my terminal but nothing happen
<prodigel> hi all. In compiz if I minimize a window it doesn't show in windows switch dialog anymore. Is this normal?
<highfiver> wts curl used for?
<chelz> devfda: it breaks your system pretty badly
<devfda> highfiver, its like wget
<prodigel> I'm using 9.10
<Seveas> !ops | devfda spamming dangerous rm commands
<ubottu> devfda spamming dangerous rm commands: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<BHoward> devfda quit trying to make people do that crap
<esteban> I post the image again http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4333/pantallazoun.png
<DEduc3d> blakkheim: True. That's why I'm seriously considering hosting my own XMPP server.
<zeek0124> i need some help i have karmic and ati radeon x1200 series but 3d acceleration doesn't work at all
<highfiver> devfda: sorry, total n00b :P
<blakkheim> DEduc3d: just use finch through ssh
<devfda> hey whats up
<highfiver> devfda: i meant i was a n00b
<dennis__> Devfda: How do I get to the terminal?
<DEduc3d> blakkheim: Finch? I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the recommendation.
<Seveas> dennis__, don't ever do what devfda said
<blakkheim> DEduc3d: it's the cli version OF pidgin, made by the same people and everything. it's great to run in screen
<dennis__> lol I know :p
<Callum__> heh, that command wouldn't have done anything on Ubuntu without superuser privileges
<xangua> DEduc3d: finch is the comand line version of pidgin
<highfiver> so wts curl all about?
 * dennis__ sparks
<Flannel> DEduc3d: There's also centerim
<Seveas> in case anyone just did what devfda said and it gave no errors, reinstall all linux-image and linux-restricted-modules packages you have installed as well as grub or grub-pc
<DEduc3d> xangua: blakkheim: Interesting. Not sure of the benefits yet.
<bgs100> calrik, That worked, thanks!
<bgs100> :D
<Darkben> a
<Seveas> b
<jpds> c
<zeek0124> my 3d acceleration is broken on radeon x1200 series
<calrik> bgs100: no problem :)
<DEduc3d> centerim: Thanks for the recommendation.
<BHoward> I am trying to decide on a new laptop and haven't seen much info on peoples experiences with Alienware. Does anybody have some information as far as what type of WiFi card they generally have.
<henkpoley> Every so often my system shutsdown bleeping. I mean after X stops is just bleeps until the system turns off.
<BHoward> I dont feel like screwing with broadcom
<guest_89> Seveas BHoward you total noobs guys!!  that command wont do nothing unless run as root (i was devfda whom you banned :))
<kprav33n> When I do 'aptitude install <something>', I notice that the "Reading database..." action has slowed down significantly in my system. Previously, it used to just zoom through. But, now it is crawling. Should I clean up something?
<Callum__> on my Ubuntu 9.10 Server, doing a kernel update results in update-grub SIGSEGVing out and stopping the update, anyone have any ideas what the problem might be? Its using an LVM set up spread across three hardware RAID 1 setups...
<Seveas> !ops | guest_89 is devfda, back to troll some more
<ubottu> guest_89 is devfda, back to troll some more: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> guest_89: Malicious commands (even broken ones) aren't welcome here.
<guest_89> well nothing it does
<guest_89> :)
<Callum__> well ban him then
<guest_89> im unbannable btw
<BHoward> You can think of a lot of Ubuntu users as knowing enough to get them in trouble and will add the pieces to make it work...
<Callum__> no one is unbannable
<Seveas> BHoward, indeed :)
<Seveas> Callum__, I believe certain freenode staff are unbannable on this network :)
<ivansmo> please help, I want to setup my xubuntu 8.04 with windows shared folders. I google some and I see that I need start samba service. How to start that service?
<BHoward> sudo /init.d/samba start
<Seveas> !samba | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BHoward> i think
<henkpoley> Seveas: or at least they can unban themselves at well, by having access to the IRC server console.
<actionParsnip> ivansmo: sudo apt-get install samba
<Callum__> Seveas: thats because they have the power to unban themselves or make the bots not want to ban them =P
<guntbert> !ot | Callum__
<ubottu> Callum__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<actionParsnip> ivansmo: it will start the service and also will start onboot too
<tonyyarusso> henkpoley: nah, channel ops can unban themselves, but network staff are in fact unbannable in the first place.
<naadde> I burned ubuntu 9.10 isofile on a cd and booted to it. My computer didn't boot from the disc why?
<Callum__> guntbert: I am trying to get some help with a pretty serious problem I have =P
<BHoward> @naaddee di you change your bios settings to boot from disk?
<ivansmo> it says !samba: event no found
<naadde> I can't boot from usb-stick either
<semitones> heyo -- does anyone here have Centurion 5 pc cases?
<guntbert> Callum__: no idea about your problem - you could try #ubuntu-server too
<naadde> I am trying to update from 8.10 to 9.10 so my root get refreshed
<BHoward> have you checked your bios settings naadde?
<Seveas> !ot | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Callum__> guntbert: Okay, I'll try that =)
<naadde> BHoward: yes but can't find what to change there
<kprav33n> xangua, Installed Chromium browser and extensions work great! Thanks for the pointer, mate!
<actionParsnip> ivansmo: install samba, you can then use nautilus to share folders
<guntbert> !upgrade | naadde
<ubottu> naadde: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<actionParsnip> kprav33n: chromium is awesome
<naadde> ubottu: but I want it formatted before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<naadde> so it becomes faster
<Callum__> hehe
<calrik> lol
<naadde> my computer got so much stuff in the root mixed up
<BHoward> naadde go into your bios and just look around for anything about startup options or boot order and you shuold have some success
<kprav33n> actionParsnip, I just heard about it today. Still, trying to understand the difference between Chrome and Chromium. Googling and Wikipediaing about it.
<naadde> BHoward: i'll do my best
<actionParsnip> kprav33n: chromium is bleeding edge
<naadde> btw i'm on my minilaptop now
<actionParsnip> kprav33n: its also neededto install theextensions
<kprav33n> actionParsnip, Oh, Okay!
<dinobisk> Is it possible to download keyboard layouts included with Ubuntu somewhere? Mine are not like they should be.
<remo> ...
<andydam> Hmm.
<kprav33n> actionParsnip, That is great! Extensions is what I want! So, Chromium is the right pick for me.
<andydam> Can someone help me with Ubuntu?
<andydam> I have it on my Apple TV.
<grub-untu> hi all, i got a bad problem with grub2..
<synackfin> does anyone know how to install r-cran-cpp ?  I tried `sudo apt-get install r-cran-cpp` but it says "Couldn't find package"
<grub-untu> i installed ubuntu first, then vista
<naadde> BHoward: btw. When I burn the .iso on the disc I want to boot from. Is it okay that it's a .iso burned to the disc?
<Seveas> !grub | grub-untu
<ubottu> grub-untu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<grub-untu> i can t make grub2 work
<Seveas> !grub1 | grub-untu
<kprav33n> Do we need to restart the Chromium browser after installing extensions like Firefox?
<Seveas> !grub2 | grub-untu
<ubottu> grub-untu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<actionParsnip> synackfin: apt-cache search cran
<actionParsnip> synackfin: install one of those
<xangua> grub-untu: don't do that, install windows first and after linux or anything else
<ivansmo> nautilus installing :D
<naadde> When I burn the .iso on the disc I want to boot from. Is it okay that it's a .iso burned to the disc?
<grub-untu> xangua dont.. i done that
<xangua> !ask | andydam
<ubottu> andydam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grub-untu> xangua i read that its less easy but possible
<andydam> Okay.
<basix> does anybody know of a good low latency ftpfs? I need to mount a ftp directory and modify the files in emacs..
<Flannel> naadde: No, you don't want to see an iso file on the disk itself, you should see a few folders and files
<andydam> I have Ubuntu on my Apple TV, I recently recompiled the kernel, does this mean I need a new UDID for GRUB?
<actionParsnip> naadde: sure as long as the iso passes md5 test
<grub-untu> xangua so how can i configure grub2 from a ubuntu live(where i-m now)
<pepee> hi
<andydam> I read about that somewhere, I can't find the link.
<synackfin> actionParsnip: how do I find out which one provides Rinternals.h ?
<pandemik> who
<pepee> I wanna install the latest ati driver, but it requires Xorg 7.4 or lower
<trism> grub-untu: read the recover from livecd section of the grub2 wiki link in the factoid, it will guide you through the process
<pepee> is secure to install it?
<grub-untu> i ll try, thx
<pepee> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<actionParsnip> synackfin: you could use apt-file
<actionParsnip> pepee: its the official driver which is fine
<calrik> anyone know or can point me in the direction of a guide how to install  flash 10 64bit for linux? I downlaoded the *.so file but don't no how to install it
<actionParsnip> pepee: karmic has xorg 7.4
<actionParsnip> calrik: what browser do you use?
<pwnedulongtime> I'm working on a plugin that converts all flash content in a browser to mpeg on the fly and displays it in the page...need people to test
<zeek0124> i need help
<calrik> firefox/chrome/chromium
<zeek0124> my x1200 series radeon doesnt work on 3d accel
<trism> calrik: the instructions for the plugin say you just need to put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Seveas> synackfin, r-base-core or r-base-core-ra
<calrik> trism: ok thanks
<actionParsnip> calrik: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<Colloguy_> is it possible to preserve the dns cache across restarts of named?
<onaogh> apt-get always gives me a list of packages of software no longer required, and says remove it with apt-get autoremove, shall i autoremove them ??
<Seveas> Colloguy_, no.
<calrik> I been using the 32 bit version with the nsplugin wrapper but some times it uses up 100% cpu usage :(
<Seveas> onaogh, unless you want to keep them
<BHoward> @onaogh yes
<actionParsnip> calrik: also copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins     you will need to make the plugins folder
<calrik> actionParsnip: thanks
<pepee_> sorry...
<onaogh> Seveas, BHoward, won't that make problem for my applications, how apt-get is 100% sure ?
<pepee_> actionParsnip, but Xorg version is 7.6 on my machine
<actionParsnip> calrik: the 64bit one is nice
<Pumuky> Hallo. I use KU 9.04 installed with wubi. After a "apt-get dist-upgrade" I reboot my system and Kubuntu doesn't starts. Instead of kubuntu menu, starts grub. How can I repair it?
<actionParsnip> pepee: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<actionParsnip> oh well
<pepee_> actionParsnip, karmic
<Bravewolf> Hello all. I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty 64 bit. I would like to have the system configured in this way: + Italian keyboard; + English language in everything (except the keyboard); + metric system (and not US customary units). It would be very useful to setup the keyboard as English, but only as a temporary change (it's very useful when you have to remotely control some machines). I've selected the English language from System -> Administration -
<Bravewolf> > Language support. In this way the keyboard is Italian, the language is English, BUT all the units are the US ones (in, °F, oz, etc.). How can I configure the machine to have the metric system (m, °C, kg, etc.)? Optionally, how can I change change on the fly the keyboard language? Thank you.
<actionParsnip> pepee_: i'm on karmic and mine is 7.4
<pepee_> hmm ok
<pepee_> I think is some ppa...
<thedancingdeer> has anyone using chrome seen a process named 'exe' in the system monitor? whenever i kill it, pages on chrome tell me that session saver was killed, it needs to be reloaded! can anyone clear my doubts
<BHoward> @onaogh apt-get handles all your dependancies for you. It is generally always right. When it tells you to do autoremove means it has found dependancies no longer needed and autoclean is cleaning out your cache
<actionParsnip> pepee_: lucid has 7.5
<onaogh> thanks BHoward
<actionParsnip> pepee_: sounds like you added the xorg edgers ppa
<onaogh> ppa stands for ?
<samtry> i installed windowsxp and debain as a dual boot.  after restarted the grub menu does not show windowsxp. it shows linux. also, the timming is so fast that i don't have time to choose linux in recovery mode.  anybody has the answer to this?  thanks
<pepee_> actionParsnip, yep
<actionParsnip> pepee_: thats why then
<pepee_> ok, gonna downgrade
<BHoward> ppa - personal package archives
<onaogh> samtry, ESC would pause at grub
<pepee_> thanks actionParsnip
<trism> thedancingdeer: I believe the exe process is what chrome uses to execute plugins, because it uses alot of cpu time when I watch a video in say, youtube
<pheonix> how do i fix my background its all blurry
<samtry> onaoph - thank you.  what about the windowsxp?
<Marach> there is something fucked up with binutils.
<hvgotcodes> alright, so in my foolishness i moved from ubuntu to windows.   i want to go back -- i have the karmic beta disc, can i just install from that and update to current?
<Marach> binutils-dev need older version of binutils
<gpeterso_> My primary ubuntu system has started blasting my local network with traffic for no apparent reason.  Where should I look for help?
<guntbert> !language | Marach
<Marach> but newer version is required by gcc
<ubottu> Marach: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pheonix> how do i fix my background its all blurry
<blakkheim> !repeat | pheonix
<ubottu> pheonix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blakkheim> gpeterso_: what kind of traffic
<onaogh> samtry, u use grub or grub2
<samtry> i tried both
<actionParsnip> pheonix: background of what?
<pheonix> oh my desktp
<pheonix> desktop
<gpeterso_> I don't know.  I unplugged the network cable and I'm writing this from my laptop.  HOw do I find out what kind of traffic?
<blakkheim> gpeterso_: with a packet sniffer
<gpeterso_> Like tshark?
<pheonix> when i download a background and use it  it is all blurry
<grub-untu> now i restart..
<onaogh> samtry, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-108428.html
<blakkheim> gpeterso_: how do you even know it's "blasting traffic" if you don't know that?
<thedancingdeer> trism: yeah! i think the session saver extension! the process is gone! i don't think i ever used that extension!
<grub-untu> hope it works.... O__O
<gpeterso_> Heh.  I can see the lights on my router and DSL modem going crazy, and the home network is really slow.  I can't hardly browse the web.
<mac9416> n /join #ubuntu-us-tn
<BHoward> I would restart your mode, router, and any computers and see what happens
<BHoward> modem*
<hvgotcodes> alright, so in my foolishness i moved from ubuntu to windows.   i want to go back -- i have the karmic beta disc, can i just install from that and update to current?
<onaogh> gpeterso_, check for loop, that is the same cable going back to switch/router ..etc
<samtry> ok look through that but didn't help me any
<pheonix> actionparsnip: when i download a background its all blurry when i use it
<xangua> hvgotcodes: karmic beta¿¿
<hvgotcodes> xangua, yeah thats the disk i havet
<onaogh> samtry, it should.
<blakkheim> hvgotcodes: you're going to have to download a lot of updates anyway, why not just download the release of 9.10
<onaogh> samtry, http://www.google.com.kw/#hl=en&q=add+windows+xp+to+grub&meta=&aq=&oq=add+windows+xp+to+grub&fp=5eac7021ca91071f
<xangua> hvgotcodes: better use final stable release
<gpeterso_> onaogh, What is loop?  Yes, I have a cable that's been going from desktop to router for years with no problem.
<samtry> ok thank you
<hvgotcodes> hmm
<actionParsnip> pheonix: background for what.....your desktop?
<jpds> gpeterso_: Try tcpdump.
<hvgotcodes> all right
<actionParsnip> pheonix: many apps have backgrounds
<pheonix> actionParsnip:yes
<onaogh> gpeterso_, some times, when a cable from a switch goes back to same switch, the switch goes crazy and gets slow
<BHoward> a loop is a cable with both ends connected to your router
<pheonix> actionParsnip: yeah but when i use them as background it goes all blurry
<actionParsnip> pheonix: ok do you download wallpapers which match the size of your screen
<trism> thedancingdeer: not extensions, plugins, like the flash plugin
<gpeterso_> jpds, I'll try it.  I couldn't download tshark due to network too slow.  Hold on while I try.
<actionParsnip> pheonix: if you get ones which are small and they get stretched they will go weird
<onaogh> gpeterso_, you do as BHoward told, restart everything, if that doesn't work, we will see
<dinobisk> How can I with apt-get remove a package and its config files, and reinstall it with one command?
<jpds> gpeterso_: And wireshark is your friend too.
<jpds> dinobisk: sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>
<pheonix> how do i figure out my screen size
<actionParsnip> dinobisk: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Guest89383> hola
<jpds> pheonix: Do: "xrandr".
<Guest89383> soy de sudamerica
<Marach> omg...
<actionParsnip> pheonix: its your screen resolution
<jpds> !es | Guest89383
<ubottu> Guest89383: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BHoward> I guess I need to do my homework. bye everybody
<M1DLGpc> if i installed ubuntu over the top of an existing install would it destroy it? i need to fix the bootloader
<jpds> M1DLGpc: If it formats the / partition, yes.
<M1DLGpc> i should have a choice and if it doesn't will it?
<iceroot> M1DLGpc: use a live cd and install grub from there
<actionParsnip> dinobisk: make sure you run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove        too to remove the packages which arent needed after the remove
<jpds> M1DLGpc: Might be better to chroot into the existing install and install grub.
<Marach> binutils-dev needs older version of binutils. when i rollback binutils, gcc and gcc-4.4 is removed. i can reinstall gcc with older version, but there is no older version of gcc-4.4 available!
<actionParsnip> M1DLGpc: you can reinstall the bootloader from livecd
<dinobisk> jpds: No, that is two commands. I want to get new config files for xkb-data (etc.) without removing X11.
<M1DLGpc> i dont knwo how, and flaffing afound for 2 hours with kind help on her didn't bring grub back, it's dual boot
<jpds> dinobisk: Only way to do it.
<Diverdude> What does these gcc compiler flags do: -L. and -lm ?
<dinobisk> jpds: If I do what you say, are not the chances large for breaking X11?
<actionParsnip> dinobisk: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xkb-data
<jpds> dinobisk: Or try... what actionParsnip said.
<dinobisk> actionParsnip: I did, but the config files are the same, after rebooting too.
<Guest89383> hi
<actionParsnip> dinobisk: rename the bad config files then reinstall, see if you get fresh
<Marach> :(
<Guest89383> I need some help with nvidia mcp78s chipset,
<onaogh> dinobisk, backup your existing config files
<erUSUL> Diverdude: -lm links math.h -L i dunno
<leszek> Leon_ek
<switchgirl> anyone know about haystack?
<dinobisk> Where are the keyboard layout files located?
<Guest89383> anyone know about nvidia chipset?
<erUSUL> !details | Guest89383
<ubottu> Guest89383: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> Guest89383, which one
<Guest89383> hi, I have ubuntu 9.10, 32bits, and I don't have sound
<ivansmo> I have samba installed and I wish to get access to my win network "shared folders" how can I do that? It is ubuntu 8.04
<bio-tty> i have a hard time finding out in what ubuntu koala package i get the x264enc
<bio-tty> for gstreamer
<Guest89383> al final esto es un quilombo
<klata> Hello everyone
<clrg> !es | Guest89383
<ubottu> Guest89383: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<klata> Xubuntu rocks! =)
<dinobisk> Where are the keyboard layout files (for all the languages and keyboard types) located? (Not in /etc/X11/xkb/)
<klata> I don't know, Im new here hehe...
<Seveas> dinobisk, dpkg -L xkb-data
<noideawhy> guntbert: what version?
<klata> What do you think about Google Chrome ?
<dinobisk> Seveas: Thanks!
<clrg> klata: The main topic here is ubuntu.
<klata> Oh, I thought this was a General Topic chat
<mneptok> s/ubuntu/ubuntu\ support/
<mneptok> klata: #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<klata> mmmm kk
<darkthing> what is the best IDS for ubuntu
<Shadow> What is an IDS ?
<gpeterso_> Other computers and the local network/router/modem all work fine when my desktop is turned off or unplugged.  I just plugged it back in and it's uploading something as fast as my internet connection will let it.  I hope it's not all my data...
<darkthing> snort = IDS
<darkthing> IDS = Intrusor detection system
<lacy_> is this the ubuntu help channel ?
<mneptok> Shadow: Intrusion Detection System
<Vhozard> Anyone knows of a equally good/better Linux Distribution then Ubuntu, with a good package management system ??
<Shadow> lacy_: Yes it is
<lacy_> thanks
<mneptok> Vhozard: Debian?
<Mikey^> gpeterso_: Do you have ubuntu one  backup ?
<apparle> Vhozard: kubuntu :) although not different
<OerHeks> Vhozard Kubuntu ?
<mneptok> !best > darkthing
<ubottu> darkthing, please see my private message
<darkthing> ok
<Avenegra> hello, i'm noticing strange a file in a folder i'm sharing via samba, named f.e. "toqzvi.exe", after i delete it, it keeps reappearing. the only connection i have is internet and i have iptables all in DROP (also ip6tables), have i been rooted? what can i do?
<gpeterso_> Mikey^, I use crashplan and dropbox.  I just killed dropbox and I'm checking crashplan right now...
<Mikey^> gpeterso_: Yeah check that
<Vhozard> Debian is almost the same as Ubuntu. Kubuntu is not really a different distro....
<Mikey^> Vhozard: you can try Fedora if you like rpm
<Mikey^> Vhozard: or even Arch linux, check it out
<Vhozard> Mikey^ I have tried Fedora. Conclusion: rpm sucks.
<Mikey^> Hehe.. ok
<Mikey^> Then check Arch
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shadow> Arch Linux is nice
<Vhozard> Mikey^ I have tried Arch Linux too. Conclusion: Very good, but a pain in the ass to set-up.
<blakkheim> Vhozard: it's pretty easy to setup in my opinion
<Mikey^> But its only 1 time
<Shadow> I did it yesterday its anoyying
<gregor_> oh no arch work just fine
<clrg> Avenegra: Have you checked your samba logs, eg who uploaded the file? And change all your system passwords, just in case.
<Vhozard> Mikey^ With me its not 1 time. I tend to fck things up alot. :)
<mneptok> !language > Vhozard
<ubottu> Vhozard, please see my private message
<Mikey^> :)
<bio-tty> what gstreamer plugin has x264enc?
<bio-tty> how can i search for that?
<apparle> Vhozard: tried OpenSUSe
<bio-tty> abrotman: that one gives nothing, but i tried similar stuff and installed lots of crap.  wasnt in any.
<bio-tty> so what plugin contains it and what debian package contains that plugin
<mneptok> Vhozard: i think ennough time has been spent in the Ubuntu support channel discussing other distros. you should move the topic to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bio-tty> or .. how can i query the package system and try find it
<Vhozard> apparle suse uses rpm, right?
<Avenegra> clrg i'll check that right now, but if it's being created by a local proc? is there a way i can identify the process?
<Vhozard> yeah, srry mneptok
<apparle> Vhozard: ya.... and if you are looking for better than deb then its hard to find
<clrg> Avenegra: No local process creates a file out of nothing.
<apparle> does the alsa have an euilizer.... my windows sound card driver has one
<Avenegra> clrg: well it is owned by nobody:nogroup and perms 10544
<semitones> Are NVidia and ATI about equal in terms of linux support these days?
<gpeterso_> OK I paused crashplan and stopped dropbox and my computer is uploading data at the maximum rate my internet connection will accept.  I'm trying to download wireshark, but it's really slow...
<erUSUL> semitones: not quite
<clrg> Avenegra: And please send me the output of "cat /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit"
<darkthing> Who is the gui of snort
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I was wondering when I make a custom app launcher icon and have it pointed to the app icon that starts it but clicking it , it doesnt work I still have to go to the folder in question where it is and click it to get it to run any ideas on how to fix it
<apparle> semitones: I am waiting for those days
<blakkheim> darkthing: a gui isn't needed
<semitones> erUSUL: apparle: Is nvidia still the better bet?
<Avenegra> clrg: ok thanks hang on
<darkthing> To see the logs
<apparle> semitones: I guess..... becoz ATi has made my onboard GPU legacy and hence no driver
<en1gma1> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<ben__> any help on get my logitech game pad to work, can't find any drivers for it
<apparle> how to set a global equalizer
<erUSUL> semitones: yes
<mcurran> Anyone here familiar with Metasploit Framework?
<clrg> L3dPlatedLinux: If you created the icon correctly, it will work. If you don't, it won't. Make sure you selected the correct binary file.
<Avenegra> clrg: http://pastebin.com/f48a59933 mind that i changed the cfg AFTER i noticed strange behaviour, and new files KEEP APPEARING after i changed the cfg
<erUSUL> apparle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838
<Avenegra> clrg: other services i run are ssh, squid and bind
<clrg> Avenegra: You haven't shared any folder, only your printers.
<clrg> Avenegra: Do you have SSH password authentication enabled or do you use keys?
<JonathanEllis> I tried to compile avidemux 2.5.2 for Hardy but it failed. I was considering setting up a ppa but I dont really know how. I think there is a ppa for karmic. Would it make more sense to just use a machine that has karmic?
<Avenegra> clrg: ssh is with password, and the shared folder is via gnome, don't know exactly how it works but it uses the workgroup set in smb.conf at least
<khem_> can someone recommend me a good web development toolkit such as Dreamweaver or similar? my only requirment is that i can create sepparate "sites" where i easily can transfer files from client to server and vice verca?
<clrg> Avenegra: Please execute "who | pastebinit"
<ben__> any help on get my logitech game pad to work, can't find any drivers for it
<Mikey^> you can try quantas, something kde has
<Mikey^> forgot the name.
<JonathanEllis> khem_: Try quanta or screem
<erUSUL> apparle: just tied and works well. better than banshee's eq (really bad one)
<khem_> JonathanEllis: thankyou
<Mikey^> yeah quanta
<erUSUL> !html | khem_
<ubottu> khem_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Avenegra> clrg: http://pastebin.com/f65945e58
<speedbaron> khem: for Linux  Kompozer
<apparle> erUSUL: I don't want something based on pulseaudio......
<erUSUL> apparle: then i dunno
<gpeterso_> Thanks for those who tried to help.  It was Crashplan (online backup).  Apparently it will back up files and folders beginning with a dot (.), but it won't tell you their names and you can't find them to restore them.  Doh!  It's kind of expensive for this kind of disappointment.
<andialbrecht_> #x
<gpeterso_> What are people using for backup.   Ubuntu One anyone?  Are you happy with what you are using?
<Mikey^> gpeterso_: good
<Mikey^> I use dropbox
<gpeterso_> Mikey^, Yes, I thought something evil might be happening.
<gpeterso_> Mikey^, You must not back up very much stuff.  I use Dropbox to synch between desktop and laptop.  I'd hate to have it start trying to download my entire life's data when I just want to access my passwor file.
<chelz> !backup | gpeterso_
<ubottu> gpeterso_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chelz> khem_: there's also bluefish
<clrg> gpeterso_: Try rsync. I use it for backup/restore all the time, works like a dream.
<gpeterso_> clrg, Where do you backup to?  My cheap hosting company won't accept backup data...
<bio-tty> how do i find out what package contains a file that i have installed?
<clrg> gpeterso_: To my file server.
<khem_> thankyou all, will try them out!
<gpeterso_> chelz/ubottu: Pardon my stupidity, but what's the exclamation mark for?  What's !sbackup and !cloning?
<clrg> gpeterso_: You could also use an external hard disk.
<Avenegra> can someone who hasn't got kaka in the brain help me out? i'm having real trouble with trojan-like activity on my laptop
<bio-tty> i know a file i need, and i wonder what package that did install it.
<clrg> gpeterso_: That's for calling the bot.
<blakkheim> Avenegra: details might help
<gpeterso_> @clrg at home?  I guess I really want something offsite.  Also, what is "the bot".  Sounds like it's coming to get me or something.
<erUSUL> bio-tty: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<xangua> !language | Avenegra
<ubottu> Avenegra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<clrg> !ubottu | gpeterso_
<ubottu> gpeterso_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gpeterso_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chelz> !sbackup > gpeterso_
<ubottu> gpeterso_, please see my private message
<gpeterso_> Oh, I get it.  Cool.  Type that in, and you get info, like a man page.
<chelz> !cloning > gpeterso_
<erUSUL> Avenegra: if your machine has been compromised the only option is a full reinstall. you will never be really sure what they've done or not ....
<bullgard>  What is the most common function in Ubuntu of the key combination Ctrl+D?
<Avenegra> blakkheim: thank you, these are the details: yesterday i noticed an oddly-named file appearing in my (only) samba share. something like "toqzvi.exe"
<clrg> gpeterso_: Exactly. It respons to keywords with preprogrammed messages.
<Avenegra> erUSUL: i have secured it now, at least more than it was
<erUSUL> bullgard: in terminal it means EOF
<chelz> !keys | bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<kaddi_> Avenegra: check whatever windows install is on the other hand of that samba share. It is probably infected with malware that spreads through network shares
<chelz> bullgard: also in firefox it bookmarks a page
<Avenegra> can it try to identfy the posible process/es?
<blakkheim> Avenegra: there is an unpatched exploit in samba currently, but that seems normal because windows machines get infected all the time.
<blakkheim> Avenegra: it's probably someone else's rooted computer trying to spread to yours
<Avenegra> kaddi_: i thought that it was exactly that
<Avenegra> but
<StuckMojo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Avenegra> i am now disconected of localnets
<gpeterso_> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Avenegra> and the file keeps appearing
<chelz> Avenegra: you can try uploading it to a site like http://virustotal.com
<Avenegra> i have shut all INPUT and FORWARD in ipv4
<kaddi_> chelz beat me to it :p
<trism> gpeterso_: you can /msg ubottu <command> when you want to explore the bot yourself
<Juanjo-sfe> ppl
<gpeterso_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Avenegra> chelz: thank you i'll try that
<Juanjo-sfe> I can't get flash player to work on firefox
<Juanjo-sfe> ubuntu 9.04
<Juanjo-sfe> could you help me?
<chelz> Juanjo-sfe: did you install the package?
<Niku_baiviku> can i get from 9.10 back to 9.04?
<erUSUL> Juanjo-sfe: installed ubuntu-restricted extras ?
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: only through a fresh install
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: it's almost always better to fix what issues you have with a later version though
<xangua> Niku_baiviku: downgrade¿ no, download and install yes
<bullgard> urUSUL, chelz Thank you.
<Juanjo-sfe> erUSUL, nop
<chelz> !flash | Juanjo-sfe
<ubottu> Juanjo-sfe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Niku_baiviku> well the 9.04 had some driver support for my graphic card
<TruthTaco> whats the command that shows me whats connected to my USB
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: do you have intel or nvidia/amd?
<Niku_baiviku> amd
<TruthTaco> I need a list of the computer locations usb stuff is at
<chelz> TruthTaco: lsusb
<erUSUL> Juanjo-sfe: install it then
<chelz> !amd | Niku_baiviku
<TruthTaco> thanks
<Juanjo-sfe> erUSUL, ok
<Juanjo-sfe> doing it
<chelz> er
<Niku_baiviku> amd, with ati graphic
<chelz> !ati | Niku_baiviku
<ubottu> Niku_baiviku: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: have you tried to install the driver?
<Lartza_> How do you access LVM from live?
<Sabbel> Hello, can someone help me to install Teamspeak 3 on my server, my boyfriend laughs and wants help me
<Lartza_> Can't install lvm2 nor run modprobe dm-mod
<astrojp> One of the recommended ways to install Boxee on 9.10 is via the .deb file, right? boxee-0.9.20.10356.i486.deb
<chelz> Lartza_: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<Niku_baiviku> in system > hardware drivers there is no driver to install, and its my second day ubuntu/linux universe
<gpeterso_> Thanks everyone for your help and your patience.  I'll explore the backup links later.  Maybe I'll end up designating a backup machine in the house and run an rsync server there.
<chelz> astrojp: if that's what the boxee people say, then yes. ideally if they have some repo to add, such as a ppa, doing that is good
<chelz> gpeterso_: i hear some people use rsnapshot, if that's mentioned
<Lartza_> chelz: What the hell did I just say?
<Emir> hello
<Niku_baiviku> the script thingy beats the ... out of me
<chelz> Lartza_: why can't you do those?
<Emir> anybody is here?
<chelz> !hi | Emir
<ubottu> Emir: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<guntbert> !attitude | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lartza_> guntbert: I know, I help people too...
<chelz> Sabbel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<Lartza_> chelz: Because...
<semitones> Is there a list of ubuntu-supported graphics cards? (actually, let me google that...)
<Lartza_> chelz: apt-get install lvm2 says update-initramfs canät be run on live
<erUSUL> !hcl | semitones
<Juanjo-sfe> erUSUL, E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<ubottu> semitones: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<l_r> hello
<guntbert> Lartza_: then stay polite please
<semitones> erUSUL: thanks!
<Lartza_> chelz: modprobe dm-mod says dm-mod not found
<diabolic_> i want to download microsoft 2007 on ubuntu, how should i do it
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: read this page and follow the instructions on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<gpeterso_> @semitones: I think the intel motherboard cards are autodetected and tend to work out of the box.  All others require configuration.  Just my experience, I'm no expert.
<erUSUL> semitones: all are supported at least by the vesa driver ;)
<diabolic_> rami-, kifak
<astrojp> chelz: Thanks.
<chelz> diabolic_: using OpenOffice.org is suggested but if you *really* want to use MS Office you need to use Wine
<diabolic_> rami_,
<chelz> !wine | diabolic_
<ubottu> diabolic_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Juanjo-sfe: but the rest of the packages installed fine?
<l_r> is there anything for ubuntu implementing a web-bypass server from clients to other web servers. something like https://www.xbypass.info/  basically,   with ssl and simple interface
<phek> anyone know why i would be getting a "No devices to configure." error when running Xorg -configure on 9.10/ps3?
<guntbert> Lartza_: what version of ubuntu?
<Juanjo-sfe> erUSUL, seem yes
<erUSUL> Juanjo-sfe: then flash should be installed
<Emir> join #ubuntu
<semitones> erUSUL: yup, good ol' VESA. I'm trying to see which have full hardware acceleration, for maximu awesome.
<Lartza_> guntbert: 9.04
<Emir> hi
<Emir> can anyone help me?
<daftykins> !ask | Emir
<ubottu> Emir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<od3n> does anyone know how to get madwifi drivers
<Lartza_> Itäs not mine btw, I am between here felping some another guy :)
<gpeterso_> diabolic_: I run Windows in VirtualBox.  I share my Documents folder using VirtualBox Guest Additions.  When I really need MS Office, I open my virtual XP SP3 machine.  Otherwise I use OpenOffice.
<Lartza_> *It's
<erUSUL> semitones: nvidia intel ati
<ben__> where is the equivilant of the windows device manager for ubuntu
<od3n> other then the site cause I can only get to the home page there
<Emir> suck
<Lartza_> But 9.04 it is
<Emir> hej
<guntbert> Lartza_: let me try - brb
<chelz> Lartza_: what is the output of "which pvscan"
<titan_ark> Hi. i wanted to know how i can set up ssh. need to do that and tunnling etc to access my school unix system. on windows i used putty and tight vnc
<daftykins> ben__: it doesn't really work that way. you can install a package which is a graphical frontend to 'lshw' though to get a graphical view of system info. what are you after specifically?
<chelz> !pl | Emir
<ubottu> Emir: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Juanjo-sfe> erUSUL, still dont work on firefox, I'v reinsalled
<daftykins> titan_ark: you want to be able to connect into your home PC from school, or?
<trism> titan_ark: you can use putty on ubuntu too if you want, sudo apt-get install putty;
<Emir> is anybody from poland?
<ben__> trying to get my gamepad to work
<titan_ark> daftykins: no, i want to access my school system from home
<Emir> see ya
<daftykins> titan_ark: you just open a terminal and type "ssh hostname" then ;) see "man ssh" for options
<titan_ark> trism: is it? wow! shall try it. but is it the best way to do it? =)
<Duskao> hey does anyone know a program similar to network magic for linux?
<chelz> od3n: they might be included or in the repos. this might have info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<Lartza_> chelz: /sbin/pvscan
<titan_ark> daftykins: okay. shall try that too
<erUSUL> Juanjo-sfe: make usre is installed « sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree »
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: daftykins is assuming you have sshd (the ssh "host" daemon) running on your school system.
<trism> titan_ark: there is no best, I usually just use the command line client myself (openssh-client), but putty is fine too
<titan_ark> trism: and what is the vnc client i need to use?
<od3n> thnaks chelz
<R0b0t1> Hello. I'm trying to set up my keyboard so I can swap between USA Macintosh (I use an aluminum keyboard -- also, how can I select it? I don't see a 110 key generic, etc) and "USA Russian phonetic" I looked and the default switch key should be both Alt keys together... but this doesn't work.
<R0b0t1> Halp?
<chelz> Lartza_: please, just for me, read over this and try what it says: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: oh i do not have much info abt that,
<trism> titan_ark: I usually use xvnc4viewer, but tightvnc is in the repos too
<titan_ark> trism: cool thx a bunch
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: I much prefer to type ssh from the command line.  Never liked putty.  You can get command-line ssh on Windows using cygwin.
<Avenegra> chelz, blakkheim, erUSUL: submitting the file to virustotal.com reports a windows PE trojan, i have deleted it now and hasn't reappeared. Maybe i had samba listening on my ISP interface and that's how it was written. I just hope it is not a local process and that it won't come back :( i'd hate to reinstall everything. And what's worse i have sensitive information here from my work (f.e. ssh keys)
<Niku_baiviku> well it seems that radeon 9550 is no longer having a driver for ubuntu 9.10..
<user__> how do I make a sound of a function, such as sin(x)?
<daftykins> gpeterso_: ty i see i was assuming a lot there :)
<Juanjo-sfe> erUSUL, installing
<chelz> Avenegra: do you have wine installed?
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: its been a while since i booted into windows :P dont want to do so now either ;)
<Duskao> yeah, you gotta use the open source drivers for the radeon 9550
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: free radeon driver
<Avenegra> chelz: yes
<chelz> Avenegra: check if anything is running with wine that you don't recognize
<Duskao> hey does anyone know a program similar to network magic for linux?
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: man radeon
<Avenegra> chelz: checking
<erUSUL> Duskao: what does the program does?
<Niku_baiviku> er Usul, Muad'Dib.:)
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: yes it is, follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: Yeah, if you do what daftykins says (ssh your_id@hostname) you'll find out quickly if you have access or not.
<web1109> i'm using ubuntu 9.10 i386 alternate.iso. I used manual partitioning, the installer never asked me for grub location. At the end I chose "go back" instead of reboot, then in the menu chose install GRUB to disk, it then searches for other OSes and proceeds to install to (hd0) without asking me! how do I trick it into (hd0,3)?
<chelz> web1109: manually install it to (hd0,3)
<gpeterso_> titan_ark - someone else just mentioned putty on windows.  I must have confused you with them.
<chelz> !grub | web1109
<ubottu> web1109: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<olskolirc> what is the best mp3 player out there now that we don't have xmms anymore
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: yes it was I who mentioned it. i was saying that i used that on windows and was looking for alternatives on ubuntu
<web1109> chelz: I want to do it from the current instance of the installation
<Duskao> erUSUL: it's a network manager, connection to other computers in the network with file sharing and all that, check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LOF0Iv0QOo
<erUSUL> !xmms | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<guntbert> Lartza_: tried it here - with a 9.04 live CD lvm installs just fine (I used aptitude instead of apt-get)
<Lartza_> guntbert: Turns out lvm2 did propably install
<Lartza_> Only update-initramfs failer
<Lartza_> *failed
<Lartza_> Wait a sec
<Avenegra> chelz: no i don't have any wine processes running. File hasn't reappeared, well i'll hope everything it's ok now. I'll search for ways to audit my system
<web1109> chelz: When I choose install GRUB to disk, it proceeds to search for OSes, but then without asking me installs to (hd0), why does it not ask me? On a similar computer the same steps resulted in it asking me for the location!
<chelz> Lartza_: trust me next time :P
<Lartza_> Still not me doing this :P
<titan_ark> gpeterso_, daftykins: i tried your_id@hostname and i am being prompted for my password now. but dont i need to do any tunnling for security and set up ports etc?
<Lartza_> Waiting to hear if it worked for the guy
<web1109> how does the option "install grub to disk" search for other OSes? Does it look for boot records of mbr, partitions? or files/dirs on partitions?
<caravena> Hello, I have problem with harddisc external http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15236
<caravena> And fsck not work for my http://pastebin.com/m700c385a
<Guest14232> Doies anyone know why i am geting the error "unable to burn to disk"
<guntbert> Lartza_: if "the guy" is me: I already told you: tried it here - with a 9.04 live CD lvm installs just fine (I used aptitude instead of apt-get)
<Lartza_> No the guy I am helping :D
<chelz> web1109: os-prober searches for other OSes
<Guest14232> i am trying to burn a copy of Fedora to a CD and nothing will bloody burn the iso. this has been a bug since 2006 and quite frankly the ubnuntu support and bufg fixes suck badly and i now whant to go back to Fedora, a distro that works rather than makes your wqork
<guntbert> Lartza_: :)
<chelz> Guest14232: you most likely have something else using the drive
<Guest14232> the burner i am using in connected via sata which is a scsi under linux as far as i know
<Guest14232> the fstab is all running fine it's just that nothing will burn any iso (yes i have tried several others) to any discs
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: That means sshd is running on the server.  You need an account on that server that's authorized for ssh.
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: yes, i have one
<crash21081> I really like the Libraries feature in Win7.  It collects various folders from around my computer, sat on external HDDs, and organizes them in one window.
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: soo, can you log in?
<crash21081> Is there something like that on Ubuntu?
<diabolic_> rami_,
<Seveas> crash21081, tracker
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: i dint enter the password. cos, i remember being told that i need to set up tunneling to have a secure connection.
<rami_> hello
<diabolic_> rami_:
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: shouldnt i do that first?
<Lartza_> chelz, guntbert: He got access to LVM's thanks :)
<rami_> diab
<DarkLordHell> umm
<gpeterso_> ssh is (in theory) a secure connection, but if you want to be sure, read the man page (man ssh) to make sure you are using the right options and verify you aren't using an outdated protocol.
<Lartza_> Atleast propably he got :D
<erUSUL> Duskao: i do not know of anything similar
<Duskao> alright, thanks
<chelz> web actually follow grub2
<chelz> !grub2 | web1109
<ubottu> web1109: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<guntbert> Lartza_: nice :)
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: ah okay. dont have much idea about all this. shall give it a read but.
<Guest22824> anyone know anything about pureedge?
<crash21081> Seveas, I'm not talking about a search engine.
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: if it is already secure then what is the need to tunnel?
<chelz> crash21081: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15095/
<Guest14232> ok. think i found the problem
<Guest14232> DMA. how do i turn on DMA on the cdrom reader/ urner? through bios?
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: You can use ssh -2 to only connect with the version 2 protocol (better than version 1).  There may be other options you can set, just to be sure.
<Guest14232> or within linux
<Niku_baiviku> ive used the command $ lspci -nn | grep VGA on my console
<titan_ark> gpeterso_:  okay
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: thank you
<Niku_baiviku> it returns something but i dont know what that means
<chelz> Guest22824: http://www.aos.wisc.edu/~deweaver/grants.gov.howto.html
<JonathanEllis> How do I tell if I am running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Niku_baiviku> i cant read the code
<chelz> Guest22824: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338753
<erUSUL> Guest14232: should be enabled automatically by the kernel
<chelz> !pastebin | Niku_baiviku
<ubottu> Niku_baiviku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebastian> sebastian
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: There are ways to analyze ssh traffic patterns.  You type in bursts.  If you type 3 keystokes, it's probably su ENTER or cd ENTER or ls ENTER. Making good guesses allows people to break the encryption sometimes.
<sebastian> herrera
<Niku_baiviku> *-display:0 UNCLAIMED
<Niku_baiviku>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Niku_baiviku>        product: RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<Niku_baiviku>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<Niku_baiviku>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot3> Niku_baiviku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Niku_baiviku>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: use pastebin
<chelz> !pastebin | Niku_baiviku
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: okay
<chelz> !pastebin > Niku_baiviku
<ubottu> Niku_baiviku, please see my private message
<JonathanEllis> !64 bit
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: For that reason, some people connect with a VPN (I use vpnc from the command line) and then ssh.  If you are running ssh from a script, there is no pause in the transmission, so people can't guess what you are typing by watching the pauses.
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<guntbert> JonathanEllis: type uname -a     -- if it returns something with amd64 then its 64 bit, else (with i386) 32bit
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: okay. could you point me towards a document that helps set it up the way you are mentioning
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Niku_baiviku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370513/
<Niku_baiviku> new here sorry for flooding
<R0b0t1> Hello. I'm trying to set up my keyboard so I can swap between USA Macintosh (I use an aluminum keyboard -- also, how can I select it? I don't see a 110 key generic, etc) and "USA Russian phonetic" I looked and the default switch key should be both Alt keys together... but this doesn't work.
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: as i told you before you have to use the free radeon driver with that card
<Niku_baiviku> thanks Muad'Dib
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: you probably already are using it it is installed by default
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: If you can get to the ssh port at school, that means A.) you are running a VPN and don't know it (unlikely) or B.) it's a public port that everyone has access to.  If B, then you don't need a VPN (there's nothing to VPN-to anyway in that case).
<JonathanEllis> guntbert: It says "Linux theresa-laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:02:15 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux". I know this machine has a 64 bit processor but I dont know if its running 64 bit Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: ;)
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: x86_64 --> 64 bits
<mrclean_> how can I configure grpn to run in window instead of full screen?
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: You ask something I don't really know.  I think ssh tunneling is like where you ssh into host 1.  Once there, you ssh into host 2, thus creating a tunnel from your machine to host2 through host1.
<JonathanEllis> erUSUL: Does that mean my computer is 64 bit or my OS is 64 bit?
<guntbert> JonathanEllis: what a surprise - the last time I looked it was "amd64" now it is indeed "x86_64" so you are running a 64bit kernel
<alves_rn> hello, is anybody using a joystick?
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: well your os is 64 bits and that implies that your cpu is 64 bits too
<web1109> is os-prober used to bring up the list of operating systems on boot OR is it used to judge whether to ask me for (hd0) location of grub install?
<JonathanEllis> guntbert and erUSUL: Thanks
<guntbert> erUSUL: when was "amd64" replaced by "x86_64" ?
<chelz> alves_rn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<erUSUL> JonathanEllis: no problem
<chelz> web1109: it determines what needs entries in the grub menu
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: i am not too aware of why i was doing what i did. if i were to explain the steps: i log in using putty then i get a session id, with that id i had to prefix 59 to get the port. i then set up a profile in putty with the UID, PWD, port # etc and connect. after that I use VNC to connect to the localhost.
<Screamo_Smurf> i cant sudo apt-get install anything :(
<R0b0t1> ffffffffgg©©©
<R0b0t1> sorry
<R0b0t1> oops
<erUSUL> guntbert: i only remember x86_64 (i use 64 bit since intrepid )
<guntbert> erUSUL: ok, then my memory failed me :)
<chelz> web1109: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<web1109> chelz: so then it os-prober is not responsible for reason the "install grub to harddisk" option of the alternate cd, not asking me for the location
<chelz> Screamo_Smurf: pastebin the output you get
<sebastiano> hi, so with skype now gone from medibuntu, the package I am supposed to install is the intrepid one from the skype website even if I run karmic?
<chelz> web1109: correct
<gpeterso_> titan_ark.  I never use VNC, but I know you can through ssh.  I do everything through the command line.  You'll have to ask someone else, or else install putty and do it the way you know how.  Don't let me scare you off using ssh.  It's a great tool and the most secure way to connect to another machine without using a VPN.
<Screamo_Smurf> chelz http://paste.ubuntu.com/370518/
<gpeterso_> titan_ark: I gotta go now.  Good luck!
<Screamo_Smurf> its trying to connect to google dns servers
<Screamo_Smurf> i dont know why
<gpeterso_> thanks everyone.  Bye.
<web1109> chelz: I can recite that page by heart at 3 am in the morning, it doesn't help me with my question
<chelz> web1109: do you want /boot in a certain location or you're sure you want grub installed on a partition instead of the mbr?
<titan_ark> gpeterso_: ah okay =) well I need the GUI cos I do some circuit design that way. anyway. thanks a bucnh
<CyL> Did anyone got the the touchpad eneable/disable button (or key) working on Ubuntu 9.10?
<web1109> chelz: i want grub in (hd0,3) (and I know the grub2 renumbering)
<chelz> Guest22824: you might be able to use Wine and then just use the windows programs
<BluesKaj> !plymouth
<chelz> web1109: "If you want to install it to some partition then use that partition name instead of /dev/sda e.g. /dev/sda1 for the second partition etc. Or if you want to install grub2 on another drive then you may use that name e.g. /dev/sdb for an external hard disk. "
<Screamo_Smurf> chelz you get the pastebin?
<Exterminans> Hi, got a little problem with xvideo, #000000 gets #110f11 and #ffffff gets #eceaec, its like there was be calculated with only 16bit instaed of 24 somwhere internal
<web1109> chelz: I'm in the alternate installer menu, are familiar with it? I have option "install grub to disk" or "install lilo to disk"
<chelz> !wine | Guest22824
<ubottu> Guest22824: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<todd_> Just did fresh install of ubuntu9.10. rebooted, did updates, after reboot have blank screen. (Dell D2400 stock)
<chelz> web1109: you need to get to a shell of somekind. try ctrl+alt+f1
<guntbert> Screamo_Smurf: you apparently messed with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chelz> todd_: reboot to recovery mode and try x troubleshooting
<web1109> chelz: i can go into chell, theres is a menu entry for taht
<chelz> !x | todd_
<ubottu> todd_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Screamo_Smurf> guntbert but i didnt :/
<chelz> web1109: do that then
<chelz> web1109: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-recover-grub2-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala and follow this guide. note "If you want to install it to some partition then use that partition name instead of /dev/sda e.g. /dev/sda1 for the second partition etc." as part of step 8
<guntbert> Screamo_Smurf: pastebin the content of that file please
<chelz> Screamo_Smurf: pastebin your "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<hidensoft> hi every one
<chelz> !hi | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cavin> Hi I'm trying to build pygobject on ubuntu with jhbuild and I am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/f4183599b ... I know this is not exactly the place to ask, but I thought maybe someone in here could help. And if not, point me to another irc I may be able to get help from someone about it.
<Screamo_Smurf> welll 8.8.8.8 is not in there
<hidensoft> yeah i know :D
<evon> can anyone direct me to a good tutorial for printing over a network
<chelz> cavin: "There is an IRC Channel called #pygtk in the irc.gnome.org (aka irc.gimp.net) network. "
<cavin> thank you chelz :)
<chelz> !print | evon
<ubottu> evon: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hidensoft> i need to run
<Screamo_Smurf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370520/
<hidensoft> tmbot
<evon> chelz: ?
<hidensoft> its work for linux
<chelz> evon: those are printing tutorials
<hidensoft> but when i trying to run with WINE i got this error
<hidensoft> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7edbc59f
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hidensoft> please help me
<chelz> !hi | actionParsnip
<ubottu> actionParsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chelz> hidensoft: you'll have to talk to the tmbot people, that's not an ubuntu issue
<actionParsnip> hidensoft: have you checked the appdb for compatibility?
<chelz> Screamo_Smurf: something is messing with your dns. did you change any dns settings on your computer or router? or know someone that did?
<hidensoft> actionParsnip, no !
<actionParsnip> !appdb | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<actionParsnip> hidensoft: not all apps run in wine
<hidensoft> actionParsnip: this is the java
<Screamo_Smurf> well i added 8.8.8.8 to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf but have since removed it and restarted multiple times
<hidensoft> tmbot is java application
<guntbert> Screamo_Smurf: look into /etc/resolv,conf
<gbear14275> I'm having a package conflict and am not sure the best way to resolve it...  Anyone able to help me use weither dpkg or show me how to force an upgrade?  Error here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/370522/
<chelz> !jre | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<actionParsnip> hidensoft: then why mention wine, if its java it will run natively
<Gunned_dn_Bandit> looking for help with backtrack and monitor mode.
<songer> hello
<Screamo_Smurf> nameserver 172.16.7.167 is whats in there
<Screamo_Smurf> hmm
<actionParsnip> Screamo_Smurf: add it in /etc/resolv.conf to use it as a dns server
<evon> chelz: i'm not really seeing anything i can use in those tutorials. I just want to share a printer between 2 ubuntu computers
<Gunned_dn_Bandit> can anyone help?? backtrack 4 and monitor mode??
<chelz> gbear14275: sudo apt-get remove qemu-common
<songer> i cannot get into karmic, it says out of range
<actionParsnip> !bt4 | Gunned_dn_Bandit
<rootpower> HELP! how do i get root privileges
<erUSUL> !root | rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<songer>  how can i remove nvidia drivers
<rootpower> sudo doesnt work
<actionParsnip> !backtrack| Gunned_dn_Bandit
<ubottu> Gunned_dn_Bandit: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<guntbert> !backtrack | Gunned_dn_Bandit
<Screamo_Smurf> actually in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf there was prepend domain-name-servers with 2 dns servers that i replaced with 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<actionParsnip> songer: run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<hidensoft> because its not free in linux but i have full version for windows
<guntbert> rootpower: how does "sudo not work" ?
<actionParsnip> songer: you can deactivate them there, or run: dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx    uninstall the package there
<Slart> rootpower: doesn't work? it uses nasty language? doesn't make you dinner?
<rootpower> it doesn't accept the passwd
<cavin> okay so #pygtk on irc.gnome.org is dead. So can anyone help me with forbidden m4 macro errors please?
<todd_> Got now i think....Thanks chelz and ubottu. Have a great day.
<songer> actionParsnip, and then?
<cavin> while building pygobject
<chelz> rootpower: pastebin your terminalwhen you try to use sudo
<Slart> rootpower: you are trying your user password, right?
<hidensoft> i need to run this :(
<ThunderBird89> greetings
<titan_ark> trism: i installed putty and xvnc4viewer but i cant seem to resize the window. it is fixed
<actionParsnip> songer: then reboot, the package contains the driver
<chelz> !hi | ThunderBird89
<ubottu> ThunderBird89: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rootpower> no my root user
<gbear14275> chelz: pretty much same error... have been trying those actions for a while... no way to uninstall without that upgrade failing... doesn't make sense to me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/370524/
<hidensoft> another app ? like wine
<Slart> rootpower: sudo uses your user password
<chelz> evon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1322605
<Slart> rootpower: ie the same one you use to login
<Screamo_Smurf> chelz what are the dns servers in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Screamo_Smurf>  files?
<ThunderBird89> when I select 'Connect to server' in the file browser, is there a specific command it invokes?
<rootpower> I try to open a program which uses sudo rights, I enter the password for it and it doesn't accept  it
<rootpower> as in, not work...
<ThunderBird89> I want to automate the process on startup
<gbear14275> rootpower: whats the error message?
<chelz> gbear14275: remove the ppa, then remove that qemu-common, then reload sources, install updates, then readd the ppa
<rootpower> let me see
<Screamo_Smurf> rootpower are you using the same password you use to login?
<Slart> rootpower: "a program which uses sudo rights".. can you explain what you're trying to do?
<chelz> Screamo_Smurf: i don't have any. take yours out.
<gbear14275> chelz: wouldn't it be faster to force the overwrite using dpkg or something?  I know there are force commands out there just don't know how to use them
<Screamo_Smurf> well i did take them out
<excalibas> Is it possible to apt-get upgrade a persistent live usb with ubuntu karmic?
<Screamo_Smurf> but still nothing
<chelz> Screamo_Smurf: look around in network manager
<Screamo_Smurf> but there were some in there i didnt put in that i overwrote
<songer> actionParsnip,  on turn on my pc then says out of range, i make switch with  ctrl+alt+f4
<Screamo_Smurf> i use wvdial
<actionParsnip> excalibas: sure is
<chelz> gbear14275: forcing is dangerous. if you want to then read man apt-get, i do not recommend that though
<rootpower> the underlying autohrization mechanism (sud) does not allow you to run this program. contact your system admin
<JerryS> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my netbook (mini 311), and I need a way to blacklist the broadcom wifi device.  Problem is I can't boot into Ubuntu
<JerryS> can someone help me?
<actionParsnip> songer: rename xorg.conf too then
<chelz> Screamo_Smurf: do you have an original copy of your dhclient.conf ?
<Slart> rootpower: what program are you trying to run?
<Screamo_Smurf> no i do not :(
<gbear14275> chelz... worst that happens is I have to uninstall and reinstall everything right?  Or am I missing some other risk?
<rootpower> synaptic
<actionParsnip> songer: you may need to form an xorg.conf file to set the display right
<songer> how
<Screamo_Smurf> well im going to restart and try again
<chelz> gbear14275: "everything" being "ubuntu" then yeah. could corrupt apt
<Slart> rootpower: so you write "gksudo synaptic" in a terminal, right? (gksudo since it's a gui program)
<songer> i.ve been trayn all tutorial
<rootpower> yes
<rootpower> and it gives that error
<rootpower> and, it doesn't make me dinner
<excalibas> actionParsnip, very cool, and is there something I have to do dfiferent?
<chelz> !blacklist | JerryS
<ubottu> JerryS: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<MMKK> I have a question about a very old program/protocol, and I hope someone can help me with it. Basically, what do I need to configure in my router (i.e. port forwarding) to get talk/ntalk to work over the Internet? Also, is this a horrible security risk?
<Slart> rootpower: hmm.. works alright here.. have you made any changes to your sudo configuration?
<gbear14275> chelz: Really?!  as in my entire system?!
<chelz> !usb | excalibas
<ubottu> excalibas: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gbear14275> chelz: I figured just the related packages
<guntbert> MMKK: ##networking might be better suited
<rootpower> no I haven't that  is why I'm asking for help
<chelz> excalibas: look into the persistent live USB
<rootpower> I don't see what I done wrong
<JerryS> ubottu: Can I do that from a Live CD?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<excalibas> thanks chelz
<MMKK> guntbert: thanks :)
<chelz> gbear14275: it's possible at least. doesn't mean it will happen for sure. just better to do things in a safe order.
<rootpower> but  if I drop to a shell the root passwork works...
<Slart> rootpower: the user your currently logged in as.. it it in the admin group?
<chelz> rootpower: use "gksudo synaptic"
<rootpower> but I cant start a GUI in the terminal shell
<chelz> sudo and gksudo are different
<chelz> rootpower: are you on ubuntu desktop or server?
<chelz> rootpower: synaptic is a gui program, you need x to use it
<dinobisk> Is there any list of the xkb keycodes and their corresponding symbold? (I have googled for some time now.)
<rootpower> I am on a desktop
<chelz> !gksudo rootpower
<chelz> !gksudo | rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chelz> dinobisk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434641 ?
<Slart> rootpower: are you running this from a TTY? or from a terminal in X ?
<rootpower> GKSU opens the pasword prompt but it doesn't accept my password
<chelz> rootpower: what is the output of "groups youruser"
<actionParsnip> rootpower: then boot to root recovery mode and reset your password
<erUSUL> rootpower: are you usiong your user's password?
<rootpower> the output is rootpower
<pedro> hi
<chelz> rootpower: pastebin your terminal after you do it
<chelz> !hi | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rootpower> rootpower@homedesktop:~$ groups rootpower
<rootpower> rootpower
<Bookman> Is there an equivalent to MESS for Ubuntu/Linux?
<guntbert> rootpower: is that the "first" user on your ssystem?
<pedro> apt gives me an authentication error with the deafult repositories http://dpaste.com/155579/ , it happens with some packages, namely compiz config
<pedro> anyone has the same problem?
<rootpower> no second the first is root
<Slart> rootpower: are you running ubuntu? or some derivative?
<dinobisk> chelz: No, they have names like "quoutedbl", "currency", "slash", but I have not found any list of them yet.
<actionParsnip> !find xmess
<rootpower> upgraded from kde to ubuntu
<ubottu> Found: gxmessage, xmess-common, xmess-sdl, xmess-x
<CoOlGhOsT> Hey - Im using NetworkManager to connect to my WPA enabled wf
<actionParsnip> Bookman: ^
<chelz> rootpower: kubuntu to ubuntu?
<rootpower> yes
<CoOlGhOsT> meh... hit enter too soon :-)
<ThunderBird89> guys, does SSHFS work when given only a local IP?
<chelz> rootpower: reboot to recovery mode and do this: rootpower: sudo usermod -G rootpower,adm,uucp,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,scanner,netdev,lpadmin,powerdev,admin rootpower
 * Slart wonders what happens if you try to make your first user use the username root
<actionParsnip> ThunderBird89: sure, it can use ip or name
<chelz> ThunderBird89: don't forget the :
<blakkheim> ThunderBird89: i use sshfs on a server on my LAN if that answers you
<actionParsnip> Slart: i'd imagine it would moan
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.com/d4ffff448 is this ssl key generation ok?
<Yarcanox> for a self-signed certificate
<Slart> actionParsnip: hopefully there is some sanity checks in the installer
<guntbert> rootpower: wait - did you when installing give the name "root" to the user for which you were prompted?
<Yarcanox> I want to use it in nginx which doesn't really work at all
<actionParsnip> ThunderBird89: if it doesnt like it add an entry in /etc/hosts for the ip and use that name
<Yarcanox> so I wonder whether the way to generate the certificate is flawed
<ThunderBird89> right, I was forgetting the :
<`mOOse`> bleachbit r0xors
<ronnn> (5:39:28 pm) :) hi everyone, when you have time go to heaventruth.org :)
<actionParsnip> Slart: i'd hope so too
<pedro> :(
<CoOlGhOsT> Hey - Im using NetworkManager to connect to my WPA enabled wifi enabled network, but sometimes starting up gnome is unnecessary. So my question is: how do I get my connection established manually?
<_schism_> anyone have a few minutes to help me with a mic problem?
<blakkheim> CoOlGhOsT: use wicd, it has an ncurses interface as well as gtk
<actionParsnip> CoOlGhOsT: you can use /etc/network/interfaces a better idea would be to use wicd which has a cli interface also
<ThunderBird89> I'm setting up a rapid LAN file exchange between winXP and Ubuntu. getting this to work is not going to be pretty... :D
<`mOOse`> _schism_ - more cowbell
<excalibas> chelz, I can't find information on those sites about upgrading, I have created a live usb with perssistence using  the USB Startup Disk Creator and then booted and did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and it seems to be working, but it makes some questions (I think when updating grub) and I don't know what to do
<BHoward> @coolghost http://xibex.blogspot.com/2008/08/connect-to-wpa-connection-via-terminal.html
<_schism_> lol
<actionParsnip> excalibas: if its the first time you have booted to it then use the maintainers version
<chelz> CoOlGhOsT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<CoOlGhOsT> blakkheim & actionParsnip: I moved from wicd to nm when Í upgraded to karmic :-(
<actionParsnip> excalibas: if you have changed the file it names then you may want to view the changes
<CoOlGhOsT> BHoward: thanks... gonna go check it out
<chelz> excalibas: what are the questions?
<triple_xxx> excalibas: if you upgraded to 9.10 it will change to grub2 I beleve
<actionParsnip> CoOlGhOsT: you can use /etc/network/interfaces to set it up but the device will not be configurable in nm
<CoOlGhOsT> chelz: thank... i already found a couple of thread, but none that helped :(
<kaddi_> triple_xxx: upgrade to 9.10 retain grub and ext3 only fresh installs switch to grub2 and ext4 afaik
<chelz> CoOlGhOsT: that one might
<excalibas> actionParsnip, yes, i think that's it, It is the first time, so I just pressed ok and didn't change nothing, so that's it?
<gbear14275> ok... I'm stumped... either I'm using the apt-get force command wrong or its a stubborn bastard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370536/
<actionParsnip> kaddi_: by default, you can use ext3 in 9.10 if you wish
<jah> Where is the g.u.i tool to deactivate/activate system services and change their run level settings e.t.c, i used to remember gnome services, but i cannot locate this in the Administrator menu
<CoOlGhOsT> actionParsnip: yeah... normally i DO start gnome, its just for the times that I dont... like when updating nvidia driver
<CoOlGhOsT> chelz: im gonna go have a look.. thanks
<triple_xxx> kaddi_: good to know why did they change defualt to grub2??? it sucks
<guntbert> jah: runlevels don't count on ubuntu any more
<actionParsnip> CoOlGhOsT: use the nvidia ppa and it can all be done on the desktop
<kaddi_> actionParsnip: Good to nkow. :) I've only done upgrades so far, so I have the "old" ext still
<BHoward> Im trying to decide on a new laptop that will be great with ubuntu. Trying to stay under $1000 and i need an nvidia card that will support cuda. any suggestions?
<jah> so whats the equivalent?
<erUSUL> !info bum | jah
<ubottu> jah: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<Bookman> actionParsnip, I have installed the xmess files but I cannot seem to find documentation on how to go about using it.
<trism> CoOlGhOsT: if you install the interface in network manager for all users, it should work on boot (instead of when you log in)
<kaddi_> triple_xxx: because the old version was already installed and working I woudl guess. Fresh installs get grub2, afaik
<chelz> jah: maybe system -> preferences -> sessions
<actionParsnip> Bookman: i think you need xmess-sdl you can run the stuff from cli there,i believe there are frontends
<CoOlGhOsT> trism: and how is that done?
<jah> in 10.04 there is no longer a sessions
<rootpower> he gives an error group not found:powerdev and dailout
<bastid_raZor> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<CoOlGhOsT> actionParsnip: how often is the ppa updated?
<actionParsnip> !lucid |jah
<ubottu> jah: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> !lucid | jah
<bastid_raZor> BHoward: ^
<chelz> rootpower: take those out of the list then
<actionParsnip> CoOlGhOsT: not sure, it has the 195 driver
<carpediem> jah: Startup Applications
<chelz> rootpower: but add the rest
<phek> if dpkg lists a package as "deinstall" what exactly does that mean?
<jah> carpediem, you da man
<Bookman> actionParsnip, yeah, I'm just having trouble finding a gui frontend or documentation for the cli version
<actionParsnip> CoOlGhOsT: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa has 195.30
<actionParsnip> Bookman: man xmess-sdl
<CoOlGhOsT> actionParsnip: i never thought of a ppa option... you rock :-) thanks
<trism> CoOlGhOsT: check the box for "Available to all users" or start nm-connection-editor with gksudo and create the interface that way
<triple_xxx> why are these release dates of ubuntu so close???
<Bookman> actionParsnip, I tried that, no entry.
<endeavormac> where can i report package errors?
<chelz> triple_xxx: they're all 6 months apart
<gbear14275> can somsone tell me what I'm doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/370536/  I am trying to force an action and failing miserably with no apparant reason given as to why it wont let me.
<chelz> !bugs | endeavormac
<Colloguy_> for bind9, is there an option to have it respond to dns requests from 127.0.0.1 only?
<ubottu> endeavormac: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gbear14275> triple_xxx: Ubuntu is a time released distribution... with a 6 month cycle
<triple_xxx> chelz: with as many errors you got in 9.10 I figure they push it back
<endeavormac> thanks
<rootpower> solved it just add root in the list :P
<rootpower> but thanks for the time
<chelz> gbear14275: it keeps trying to upgrade kvm. remove the ppa already. "The following packages will be upgraded:  qemu-kvm"
<aiwa> how do i send files on xchat?
<guntbert> rootpower: thats wrong - but ....
<rootpower> it worked
<chelz> aiwa: right click on a username and click "send file". you need to open ports though usually. it might be easier to email it, upload it somewhere, or send over some IM network
<Niku_baiviku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370539/
<actionParsnip> rootpower: i'd add the other groups you should be a member of including admin, then take yourself out of root
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/293012/comments/9
<chelz> Niku_baiviku: do all the apt-get stuff
<ukcuf> hi
<dinobisk> chelz: For the record: Unicode can be used.
<ukcuf> can somebody give me some good irc commands guidbook?
<chelz> ukcuf: are you using xchat?
<ukcuf> (please)
<ukcuf> yep
<ukcuf> but i wanna learn the commands
<PyroPhelia> whats the command to see all the groups a user is part of?
<Slart> ukcuf: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<actionParsnip> PyroPhelia: groups <user>
<ukcuf> thanks !!!
<perlsyntax> i was thinking of put linux on my dell desktop and it has a intel G45 express chipset is that supported by linux?
<Slart> ukcuf: those are the basic ones.. there are more on that site but they differ from server to server
<PyroPhelia> ty
<chelz> ukcuf: http://t0x.in/xchat.html - this site has a lot
<actionParsnip> PyroPhelia: if its the current user then you can just run: groups
<chelz> ukcuf: http://xchatdata.net/ also this one
<ardchoille> ukcuf: Can you change your nick please? I find it offensive
<PyroPhelia> no it wasn't, but that's good to know as well.
<perlsyntax> :)
<chelz> ukcuf: i got it from http://xchat.org/docs/
<perlsyntax> anyone
<ukcuf> offensive?
<ukcuf> why?
<jonne> is it possible/wise to use nspluginwrapper to run 32 bits flash in a 32 bits browser on a 32 bits system?
<jonne> I just want flash to stop crashing Firefox
<chelz> perlsyntax: try a livedisc
<Slart> ukcuf: you're the one that came up with it.. don't pretend you don't know why you chose it
<actionParsnip> jonne: its handy for if flash crashes you can kill nspluginwrapper and it wont destroy the browser
<perlsyntax> no i have not got the dell desktop yet want to make sure before i get it.
<chelz> jonne: when flash crashes, it takes firefox with it. that's how it works for now.
<actionParsnip> jonne: have you tried 10.1 plugin?
<ukcuf> yeh, i but even if my nick was "fuckUall" - why should it disturb anyone?
<jonne> yes, i tried 10.1, it still crashes
<PyroPhelia> after I add a user to a group do I need to log out and back in for the changes to take affect?
<ardchoille> !language | ukcuf
<ubottu> ukcuf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<actionParsnip> jonne: have you tried adding the mozilla ppa and updating
<Slart> ukcuf: #ubuntu is a channel oriented towards all users.. since it's support channel for Ubuntu.. the rules here are more strict than your general social irc channel
<jonne> what will that do for me?
<Slart> !coc > ukcuf
<ubottu> ukcuf, please see my private message
<chelz> jonne: you could try flashblock
<ukcuf> i understand. i just cant understand who can be hurt of it...?
<Slart> !guidelines > ukcuf
<actionParsnip> jonne: it will give you a later build of the same version, it may iron out some bugs
<PyroPhelia> better question, how do I make changes to a users group permissions WITHOUT logging out?
<Killa> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ardchoille> ukcuf: Just change it please
<jonne> I have flashblock, it helps a lot, but sometimes I want to look at flash movies
<Slart> ukcuf: it's a policy thing.. this isn't the place to discuss it
<actionParsnip> jonne: you can also try removing some plugins to see if its better
<Killa> !pastebin > Killa
<ubottu> Killa, please see my private message
<zach_> What can I do if I can't play dvd's?  I have installed the restricted drivers and it still didn't work.  Then I installed vlc and it still doesn't work.
<JerryS> i'm trying to install a broadcom driver, but it says i need to run a dkms build first, how do i do that?
<actionParsnip> zach_: you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repos
<lla> changed
<erUSUL> !dvd | zach_
<ubottu> zach_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> lla:  Thank you :)
<Slart> lla: much better, enjoy your stay =)
<lla> now.. can anybody explain me what is the big deal? =)
<chelz> jonne: you could try Google Chrome. it doesn't crash when flash crashes
<Diverdude> My package manager tells me: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: <and then a long list of packages>. Can I somehow remove all these packages easily?
<zach_> ok, ill give it a shot
<Slart> lla: mind if I pm you? since we're offtopic
<jonne> so I guess nobody has taken the nspluginwrapper route?
<gbear14275> I was told this is an apparmor issue... anyone know how to resolve it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/370543/
<lla> sure.. pm me
<jonne> i love firefox
<Sayge> Trying to install 64bit Ubuntu 9.10, but keeping this error "mount: mount/dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: invalid argument" when I try to install it.  Tried with a 32 bit version I have no such problem on the same computer.  Wondering if anyone could bounce some ideas at me on how to solve it
<ardchoille> Slart: Thank you
<zach_> I have the ubuntu-restricted-extras donwloaded and installed, still doesn't work
<actionParsnip> Sayge: sudo mkdir /cdrom
<gbear14275> jonne: I did too... but chrome blew me away
<erUSUL> jonne: all 64 bit users use the wrapper ;)
<chelz> zach_: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<actionParsnip> zach_: its not in that package, you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu repo
<chelz> zach_: reading the pages helps
<gbear14275> jonne: unless you depend on firefox add ins... chrome (and chromium) are way faster and work great!
<Sayge> Hmm.  OKay, I'll give that idea a try, thank you.
<Kartagis> !syslog
<chelz> Diverdude:  The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required
<jonne> i kinda like the html validator, firebug adblock and flashblock
<chelz> Diverdude: sudo apt-get autoremove
<chelz> jonne: eh well flash is buggy and proprietary. helps to avoid it.
<jonne> afaik chromium doesn't have all of them
<chelz> erUSUL: there is a alpha 64bit driver actually
<jonne> chelz, i hate flash, but all video on the web is still encoded into that crap
<juanshot> swd
<jonne> i usually just dig the vids out of /tmp and play them in totem
<chelz> jonne: personally i use firefox for everything but flash, for which i copy/paste the links into chromium
<actionParsnip> jonne: try the newer firefox, you can also try renaming your mozilla settings folder and rerun, it may be more stable
<erUSUL> chelz: i know but karmic by default installs via nspluginwrapper
<chelz> erUSUL: i was just nitpicking about "*all* 64 bit users:
<Diverdude> I need GLIBCXX_3.4.9 and GLIBCXX_3.4.11 in order to run program 'ddd'. But When i write sudo apt-get install GLIBCXX_3.4.9 it says package not found. How can i install these packages?
<erUSUL> chelz: ;P fair enough
<Kartagis> !find syslog.conf
<ubottu> File syslog.conf found in auditd, config-package-dev, dsyslog, inetutils-syslogd, jffnms (and 6 others)
<actionParsnip> Diverdude: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/usrliblibstdc.so.6-version-glibcxx3.4.9-not-found-required-by-.example1-604625/    translate to ubuntu
<robertpolson> computer and touchpad are unresponsive after suspend, has anyone sucessfully fixed this issue?
<robertpolson> because it's making me think of going to debian
<actionParsnip> robertpolson: log a bug
<actionParsnip> robertpolson: or go to debian, your call
<guntbert> !bug | robertpolson
<ubottu> robertpolson: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<robertpolson> from what i know others have had this issue for a while since 8.x and it still hasn't been fixed
<robertpolson> ubuntu is a derivitative of debian ,correct?
<AntiProxy> hi everyone
<chelz> Diverdude: did you install dd through apt-get?
<robertpolson> so they'd be pretty similar?
<actionParsnip> robertpolson: logging or confirming a bug for it will get it sorted faster
<zach_> where do i locate libdvdread3 ?
<chelz> robertpolson: depends on your hardware
<Kartagis> what syslog allows log redirecting?
<robertpolson> actionParsnip, will do
<erUSUL> !info libdvdread3
<ubottu> Package libdvdread3 does not exist in karmic
<faultyground> Need a hand with Emerald.  I am using an Emerald theme, but about half the time I boot up it loads gtk instead of emerald.  Have already changed the command in the Compiz Window Decorator settings.  Any ideas?
<actionParsnip> zach_: medibuntu repo again
<erUSUL> !find libdvdread3
<AntiProxy> are there any frontends to mdadm to manage software RAID arrays?
<ubottu> Package/file libdvdread3 does not exist in karmic
<chelz> zach_:  libdvdread4
<chelz> zach_:  synaptic or apt-get install  libdvdread4
<actionParsnip> faultyground: add an item in the startup items to run: emerald --replace
<erUSUL> !find libdvdread4 | zach_
<ubottu> zach_: Found: libdvdread4
<Bookman> Anyone have some shortcuts/how to pages on how to use xmess?
<zach_> found it, already installed
<chelz> AntiProxy: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-5-manual/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-system-config-lvm.html
<faultyground> actionParsnip:  done, I'll give it a shot now, thanks =)
<chelz> AntiProxy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/system-config-lvm
<AntiProxy> thanks chelz
<AntiProxy> *checking*
<BoriTori> hi guys i need to download e2dk:// but its an ubuntu server no gui....please help
<Diverdude> chelz, yeah
<chelz> BoriTori: mldonkey
<ThunderBird89> can I create a socket to an IP outside of a program?
<ThunderBird89> so far I only found references on using sockets in programs
<Diverdude> chelz, hmm i was hoping that the required packages was inside libstdc++, but apt-get install also cannot find that package
<Diverdude> chelz, are you using ddd also?
<actionParsnip> Bookman: http://pasnox.tuxfamily.org/project/xmessgui
<chelz> Diverdude: no. but packages that are required for things should be included. pastebin your terminal output please
<faultyground> actionParsnip:  Just came back from a reboot, gtk again =/
<Bookman> actionParsnip, that seems to be a page with a screenshot.  Nothing more.
<actionParsnip> faultyground: could make a bash script to cange it
<actionParsnip> Bookman: well it gives a name you can websearch for
<chelz> Diverdude: are you sure you're up to date? seems like you might be missing packages
<Bookman> actionParsnip, yeah.  It appears as though this MESS stuff is not up to date or mature at all.
<ThePirateRedBear> i'm looking for a command that will show me what the cd/dvd drive model on a computer is. does anyone know one?
<actionParsnip> Bookman: not something ive used in tiiiiiime
<actionParsnip> ThePirateRedBear: sudo lshw -C disk
<Diverdude> chelz, this is the output: http://pastebin.com/m7a0d382a
<Bookman> actionParsnip, yeah nor I.  I might try under windows.
<ThePirateRedBear> thank you
<Diverdude> chelz, both from installation of ddd and when i try to use ddd
<cordelia> hi all, I have two drives one small drive with ubuntu recently installed, the drive jumper are on slave, and a second drive jumpers on master with kubuntu I want to exchange the ubuntu drive for a larger one and so the kubuntu drive has to habe grub how do I make sure my drive will boot?
<faultyground> actionParsnip: Actually, looking at it, the emerald addition I made to the startup list is gone =/  As far as scripting goes, I'm at a loss, I just getting the hang of *nix
<CoOlGhOsT> actionParsnip: the nvidia ppa worked like a charm.. thanks again!
<actionParsnip> CoOlGhOsT: makes life easier than messing with the run file
<CoOlGhOsT> actionParsnip: indeed!
<Acer_> hello, I have the 9.10 netbook remix iso and according to the official ubuntu documentation, usb-creator.exe is missing... so, can I use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/u910/USB-Installer-for-Ubuntu-v0.2.exe or is it only good for the desktop iso?
<Diverdude> chelz, i think i up to date...but i am not sure
<Travis-42> how do I get partimage after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 64-bit? I can't find it in the repository
<robertpolson> for anyone interested, i reported the bug
<Bookman> actionParsnip, I found this and it was enough for me to give up in Linux. http://journalxtra.com/2009/11/how-to-install-sdlmame-and-sdlmess-onto-ubuntu/
<robertpolson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/518223
<actionParsnip> faultyground: it'll be something like this: http://pastebin.com/d40fd14ddY
<CoOlGhOsT> trism: as for the connection, it seems that "available for all users" did the trick, so thanks to you as well :-)
<actionParsnip> faultyground: you will need to: chmod +x       the file so it is marked as executable
<AntiProxy> chelz, system-config-lvm shows the raw partitions and block devices (/dev/sda1, 2, 3 and /dev/sdb1, 2, 3) even though they're already paired in RAID1 setup and my root FS is mounted on /dev/md1
<trism> CoOlGhOsT: you're welcome, glad it worked
<Diverdude> chelz, what do you think=
<Ujjain> How do I change network settings in Ubuntu?
<chelz> AntiProxy: not sure. people i know use the terminal stuff. gui tools for this is all quite new. you could try reporting a bug
<Niku_baiviku> erUsul
<AntiProxy> chelz, i've setup the whole thing on the CLI.. just thought the GUI might show a thing or two that i didn't notice before :)
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: yes?
<AntiProxy> been messing about with gsmartmoncontrol for a little while.. and i discovered quite a few things i didn't know using smartctl alone :)
<chelz> Diverdude: sudo apt-get autoremove
<blakkheim> use aptitude instead of apt-get and you won't have that problem
<Diverdude> chelz, yeah i did that already
<Diverdude> chelz, but what about those missing packages?
<faultyground> actionParsnip:  I'm afraid that pastebin link is a 404 =(  have a repost handy?
<actionParsnip> faultyground: http://pastie.org/812840
<chelz> Diverdude: yeah i'm hunting around
<faultyground> actionParsnip: That one worked, I'll give this a shot then, thanks again!
<chelz> Diverdude: are you on 9.10?
<Diverdude> chelz, ohh sorry...i didnt mean to be rude...I am very happy you help me
<Diverdude> chelz, yes i am
<Lance__>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<Lance__>  /msg NickServ identify <lance1995>
<chelz> Diverdude: not rude at all. just wanted you to know i was still here
<arand> How do you write _only_ the mbr in grub2?
<ardchoille> Lance__: you should do that from the network tab and now you should change your password
<LordVorp> I installed ubuntu server with no graphics.  is there a "magic package" that will install the gnome environment for me, complete with ubuntu goodness/customizations?
<Ujjain> How do I change networksettings in ifconfig without setup and network-scripts/eth0?
<LordVorp> Ujjain: like, "live" settings?
<Diverdude> chelz, ahh sure :D
<JonathanEllis> I have an MPEG4 video file 00000.MTS which I can play in VLC but cant edit in Avidemux. I am using Avidemux 2.5.2 on 64 bit Karmic. Avidemux plays the video but slowly and with stuttering audio. Any ideas?
<Lance__> NICK
<iflema> arand e.g. (hd0) not (hd0,1)
<Lance__> Hey
<chris_> i need a prog to download videos from youtube..any ideas..??
<danny> how do i rename my box?
<BluesKaj> JonathanEllis, does it play in mplayer or dragon<?
<Lance__> Does anyone know how to set up internet in Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<onaogh> chris_, addons.mozille.com
<chelz> Diverdude: does "echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH" say anything?
<chelz> Lance__: it should work if you just plug in
<iflema> chris_ firefox has addons/plugins.... a few to choose from/tryout
<Leooo>  '<
<Sayge> Trying to install 64bit Ubuntu 9.10, but after the normal install option is done, it goes the splash screen and I get this error "mount: mount/dev/sr0 on /cdrom failed: invalid argument" then "I/O error" repeating. Wondering if anyone could bounce some ideas at me on how to solve it.
<onaogh> .org sorry
<BluesKaj> Lance__, describe your hardware and internet connection type
<chris_> thnx...
<VCoolio> why does gedit use 100% cpu? renaming ~/.gnome2/gedit didn't help, neither did reinstall; changing themes also no solution; output in terminal nothing disturbing I think
 * Niku_baiviku would like to thank erUsul, and give him his respect
<Diverdude> chelz, that gives nothing
<Diverdude> chelz, its empty it seems
<danny> how do i rename my box??
<erUSUL> !hostname | danny
<ubottu> danny: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<chelz> Diverdude: apt-cache search "libstdc++6"
<danny> yes...will do
<Lance__> I have a Buffalo WZR2-G300N, Inbuilt into my laptop a 802.11b/gDraft-N WLAN
<Niku_baiviku> erUsul is the man
<Lance__> Connection Via AOSS in vista dual boot
<erUSUL> XD
<JonathanEllis> BluesKaj: It plays in mplayer but sound only, no picture. In VLC it plays perfectly
<Kartagis> my system stopper logging. what package do I need at re-apt-get?
<upd> hi, how can i debug some .exe file than need to be run with wine ?
<Diverdude> chelz, nothing happens
<Kartagis> stopped*
<Diverdude> chelz, no output
<Lance__> Does anyone know how to set up internet in Kubuntu or ubuntu? I have a Buffalo WZR2-G300N, Inbuilt into my laptop a 802.11b/gDraft-N WLAN  Connection Via AOSS in vista dual boot
<chelz> Diverdude: pastebin:  dpkg -l | grep libstd
<eigma> any particular gotchas for a hardy->karmic dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> eigma: well you can't do two jumps in one, you have to go to jaunty first
<chelz> eigma: the wikipages list known issues
<chelz> !upgrade | eigma
<ubottu> eigma: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Diverdude> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m34210293
<chelz> upgradenotes
<iflema> eigma 10.04 is another LTS... released April 29
<eigma> I think I might be better off tarballing /etc and doing a fresh install :\
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | Lance__
<ubottu> Lance__: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<hipe> anyone have any favorite how-tos for making ssh public/private keys? i've done it a couple times as a user, but now i'm setting it up for the first time on a server
<daftykins> eigma: there definitely seems to be much heartbreak over upgrades to Karmic so that could be a good plan
<iflema> eigma well just dist upgrade...
<faultyground> actionParsnip: Thanks for your assistance.  That got it working, and I feel like I've learned a bit about scripting, and just a bit more of the terminal, which is really what I've been trying to do, is learn more about using *nix
<Lance__> thank you BlueKaj
<semitones> BlueKaj: what is the difference between network manager and wicd?
<Diverdude> chelz, does it give you anything?
<blakkheim> semitones: one is bad, one is good
<chelz> Diverdude: i've heard libc issues are really hard to deal with, but yeah that does help
<ivor_> ok
<skrzypnik> hi all
<semitones> blakkheim: bad and good in which respects? I recently switched to wicd from nm, so I'm trying to find out what the difference is
<ivor_> aha
<soreau> eigma: IMHO, you should save your time and just install karmic fresh instead of upgrading. No telling what problems may arise. You would have to upgrade from hardy->intrepid->jaunty->karmic
<BluesKaj> semitones, wicd is an optional network manager, which works better on some setups , it's more immune to update probs than the default network manger
<chelz> Diverdude: are you on 32 or 64bit?
<semitones> BluesKaj: yikes, well I hope I don't have any serious problems
<soreau> eigma: Better yet, if you can wait a couple months for the Lucid release, grab a live image of that and install it
<Diverdude> chelz, 32 bit
<chelz> Diverdude: install this: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
<iflema> eigma if you use KDE 3.x could be a prob if not Sytem / Administration / Software Sources on the updates tab change the release upgrade to normal releases.
<Diverdude> chelz, i see
<chelz> Diverdude: then try that matlab thing
<Diverdude> chelz, oki done
<slyco> hi
<BluesKaj> semitones, well if you do have probs then wicd is agood alternative.my experience  with the default network manager wasn't very good ..it quit working after 24 hrs.
<Diverdude> chelz, same error :(
<Diverdude> chelz, ddd: /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by ddd)
<Diverdude> chelz, and same with 4.9
<semitones> BluesKaj: hmm, one of my comptuers has wifi trouble, and can't connect at all -- do you think switching to wicd has a chance of fixing that?
<pea[PC]> is anyone using xmarks on chrome on ubuntu?
<slyco> does mingw32 automaticly chain on to gcc compiler?
<eigma> I'm going to start fresh with karmic.. this is a (mostly) headless server system btw
<BluesKaj> semitones, perhaps, which wifi chip is it using ?
<semitones> prism54, I do believe. It's a linksys usb adapter.
<Diverdude> chelz, bizarre :(
<chelz> Diverdude: pastebin: ls -la /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libstdc++.so.6
<Diverdude> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m219b0b57
<chelz> Diverdude: pastebin: ldconfig -p |grep libstdc++
<trism> semitones: what version of ubuntu is it using? my wusb54g works perfectly with the karmic kernel (it required ndiswrapper for previous kernels)
<mawst> Is there a way to have a full desktop with netbook edition?
<chelz> Diverdude: also:   ls -la /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libstdc++.so.6.0.8
<BluesKaj> semitones, usb adpters are suffering from upgrading neglect in the latest ubuntus , i have a belkin which used to work on both network manager and wicd , now after upgrading to karmic , I can't get it to work at all
<slyco> will gcc compile win32 programs
<Diverdude> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m519d8cea
<Michalxo> hello! does anyone know how to change GRUB2 font size?
<semitones> trism: BluesKaj: I'm using a fresh install of Karmic. It has worked before in previous versions, but it's had problems in the last few versions of ubuntu. I've submitted a bug report, but it seems to be dormant atm.
<chelz> Diverdude: pastebin:  cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf
<BluesKaj> trism, i tried ndiswrapper as well with no luck , any pointers you can help us with ?
<Idhan> hi, I have overclock my cpu from 2.0Ghz to 2.4Ghz but the cpu cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz shows only 2.0Ghz... where I can see I am using really 2.4Ghz ??
<switchgirl> i want to add an exception to tor ie on pidgin have one single server have a direct connection for one irc server yet have everything on my machine using tor
<slyco> will gcc compile win32 programs
<Diverdude> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m58b30285
<switchgirl> i dont know how to though
<BluesKaj> Idhan, 0.4 ghz isn't going make a lot of diff ..just in temperature
<Random832> Idhan: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=181721  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48264
<chelz> Diverdude: do: sudo -i
<Sabbel> hey,does somebody
<Diverdude> cheerschopper,
<Sabbel> knows why i cant delete a user?
<Diverdude> chelz, yes
<Sabbel> userdel: user teamspeak is currently logged in
<semitones> BluesKaj: did you make sure your dongle is supported with ndiswrapper?
<Sabbel> but he is not
<Sabbel> can i logged off a user via root?
<chelz> Diverdude: then in that shell do:    cp /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf.1 && echo "/usr/lib" >> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf && ldconfig
<BluesKaj> semitones, yeah i used ndiswrapper in jaunty
<chelz> Diverdude: then: exit
<chelz> Diverdude: then try the matlab thing again
<Diverdude> chelz, ok
<Diverdude> chelz, same :(
<semitones> BluesKaj: dang that sucks! I hope you find out how to fix it
<trism> BluesKaj: if it worked previously with jaunty, I don't really see any reason it shouldn't work in karmic, but I haven't had to use ndiswrapper since karmic, so I don't really know
<chelz> Diverdude: what's the output of:  ls -la /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<BluesKaj> semitones, I ran 50 ft of cat5/6 and use eth0 with /etv/network/interfaces ..gave up on wifi for the desktop usb adapter
<gt9228a> Anyone know how to use nx and freenx to login remotely but allow the ability to choose a session (IE whether to login to a gnome or kde session) each time one log's in?
<Diverdude> chelz, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2010-01-19 08:26 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.13
<BluesKaj> err etv=etc
<chelz> Diverdude: try:  mv /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libstdc++.so.6 /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libstdc++.so.6.orig
<semitones> BluesKaj: wired's usually the best solution for desktops in any case :) as long as the wires don't get in the way
<chelz> Diverdude: then try the matlab thing
#ubuntu 2010-02-07
<ton> hello
<chelz> !hi | ton
<ubottu> ton: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> semitones, I ran it thru the channels i set up for cable phone lines between the main floor nad the basement
<switchgirl> !tor help
<Diverdude> chelz, same result
<ton> hi, does anyone know how to sequence jpeg's into a movie?
<switchgirl> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<chelz> Diverdude: please pastebin it
<Diverdude> chelz, no wait i forgot sudo
<Diverdude> chelz, no its a different result
<chelz> Diverdude: please pastebin
<semitones> BluesKaj: nice :) I would do it too, except I would have to drill new holes :P
<Diverdude> chelz, http://pastebin.com/m6bc8c984
<chelz> Diverdude: mv /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libgcc_s.so.1 /appl/matlabr2008b/sys/os/glnx86/libgcc_s.so.1.orig
<Diverdude> chelz, yeeees
<Diverdude> chelz, working now :D
<chelz> Diverdude: there we go :D
<Diverdude> chelz, well done
<ese5> anyone use second life in ubuntu?
<chelz> Diverdude: took me a while. never had an issue like that.
<Diverdude> chelz, thank you mister thorvalds :D
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chelz> Diverdude: haha. turns out that issue came up with some google earth people, i was going off the methodology here: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=0ab0ed80ed61cbfc&hl=en
<chelz> Diverdude: but yeah gl
<Diverdude> chelz, ahhh hehehe cool
<chelz> Diverdude: moral is, trust system libraries over the ones included with a program
<Darkben>  HEHEHE
<Diverdude> chelz, thx a million
<chelz> Diverdude: np
<Diverdude> chelz, definitly...system libs are secure
<`mOOse`> guys - refresh my memory - totem and exaile aren't working because of missing codecs - where do I get them again?
<ZykoticK9> `mOOse`, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KenBW2> `mOOse`: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<`mOOse`> thanks - ac3 in there and xvid?
<Diverdude> chelz, you work with linux profesionally?
<ZykoticK9> `mOOse`, if they're not check out w32codecs or w64codecs from Medibuntu
<KenBW2> chelz:
<KenBW2> oops
<ton> hello everyone ^^ : what's a good program for compiling jpeg into video?
<KenBW2> chelz: was that a solution for the Google Earth issue i keep having?
<`mOOse`> I just left there with those ZykoticK9 - thanks
<`mOOse`> no go
<chelz> KenBW2: erm what issues have you been having?
<KenBW2> chelz: the one on the google groups page you linked to
<iflema> ton like stopmotion videos or cutting jpeg into a movie
<KenBW2> chelz: i missed most of the conversation, but saw that
<chelz> KenBW2: you get the message "version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found "?
<ton> iflema jpeg into a movie
<KenBW2> chelz: yea
<KenBW2> iirc
<iflema> ton not sure sorry..... stopmotion i can help.
<R0b0t1> Hello, for some reason when I try to change my keyboard layout, it doesn't actually change...
<ton> iflema I have all the frames, torn from an avi and edited individually in gimp, just don't know how to compile ><
<chelz> KenBW2: yeah that thread should fix it. in the install dir you do:  sudo mv libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.6.orig && sudo mv libgcc_s.so.1 libgcc_s.so.1.orig
<ZykoticK9> ton, mencoder can certainly do it
<KenBW2> chelz: the "Best answer" answer?
<iflema> ton maybe kino
<ton> ZykoticK9 mencoder? I was using openmovie editor, but it's really really lame =_=
<chelz> Diverdude: i don't, just a big fan. i might someday. btw officially offtopic talk has to be in #ubuntu-offtopic. i'm there if you have anything offtopic to discuss.
<ton> I google
<chelz> KenBW2: yep
<ZykoticK9> ton mencoder is a cli app but in the man page it has "Encode all *.jpg files in the current directory" as an example
<jschall> Why is flash completely unreliable in 64-bit ubuntu? Sometimes it stops working and I have to completely restart firefox. Sometimes it plays video, but none of the buttons work (ie fullscreen, play pause etc.) Anyone else notice this? How can it be corrected?
<ton> ZykoticK9 so do you or not actually KNOW it can >:D
<KenBW2> jschall: karmic?
<iflema> jschall remove all other install versions.. if any, make a folder /home/[username]/.mozilla/plugings and extract the following file into it... then (re)start firefox...
<R0b0t1> jschall: Install the Flash 10 beta. It works fine.
<Windopain> i am running ubuntu live and there is one HDD in the computer- is it possible to mount it?  i've tried w/ no success so far
<iflema> jschall http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<jschall> KenBW2: yes, but it happened on previous versions too
<ZykoticK9> ton, i've done it before
<KenBW2> jschall: the non-clickiness is a known issue
<KenBW2> jschall: the issue doesnt happen in Chrome/ium
<chelz> KenBW2: the only one under "Best answers "
<ZykoticK9> jschall, the button issue can be fixed by following http://paste.ubuntu.com/370590/ -- personally i've switched to Chrome under 64bit and i'm much happier
<ton> ZykoticK9, thanks much friend, I'll go for it :D
<KenBW2> chelz: yea saw that thanks, now to spend ages downloading GE again
<Bthesorceror> test
<chelz> !hi | Bthesorceror
<ubottu> Bthesorceror: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: where have you been with that fix?!
<dogmatix> I'm running vpnc but I can't access my office's local server do I need to run something else as well?
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, sorry?!?  i did give it out last night too.
<red> any way to set different refresh rates in a twinview dualscreen situation?
<red> other screen is 60hz lcd, other 50hz telly
<red> it works with separate x processes when not using xinerama
<R0b0t1> Hello, for some reason when I try to change my keyboard layout, it doesn't actually change...
<hipe> how can i add a ppa from the command line?  the instructions i'm seeing rely on the gui
<rww> hipe: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: ive been so sick of click-outside-flash-drag-mouse-to-button-and-click-again for flash, hope this works!
<hipe> rww: karmic.  i
<hipe> *it's on my vps so command line only
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, "oh i hear you!"
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: hmm, the file is empty - is that normal?
<rww> hipe: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppahere
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, mine has never been empty???
<iflema> hipe sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>
<hipe> rww: excellent thanks you very much and iflema
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: meh, ill put it in anyway
<snoopy> is there anyway i can save a terminal?
<jschall> iflema: /home/jschall/.mozilla/plugins or /home/jschall/.mozilla/firefox/plugins?
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, pastbin of file contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/370594/
<dreamy> does anyone knows how i can make compiz run o XFCE ? ive searched on the web and i think its compatible with my window manager, anyone helping?
<iflema> jschall mozilla/plugins
<iflema> jschall that way it work for associated derivatives
<subspider> hi i'm trying to install armericans army
<chelz> subspider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<jschall> alright i'm going to try chrome!
<beckettj> Chrome is very impressive - make sure you get the developer build
<Dougdoug4> ok so I was changing up my themes, and the Ubuntu icon next to 'Applications' became a white box with a red X
<Dougdoug4> how do i fix this
 * iflema :|
<jschall> KenBW2: where does chrome look for the flash library?
<KenBW2> jschall: isn't it seeing it already?
<KenBW2> jschall: chrome saw it OOTB for me
<jschall> KenBW2: i don't know, haven't finished installing it
<jschall> yeah it works
<jschall> how do i get adblock plus on chrome now?
<KenBW2> you cant
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: i didnt have nspluginwrapper installed, the file has appeared now
<KenBW2> jschall: there are adblocking extensions, but nowhere near adblock
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, interesting - have you not installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  I'm guessing that's where i got it from.
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: i have
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: perhaps it's because i use Opera rather than FF?
<iflema> jschall if that not work you got other issues.... are you using ubuntu? did you uninstall all other versions of flash both open and closed source?
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, perhaps, I haven't used Opera much
<rootpower> does someone know how to install a broadcom wirless driver in kde
<xim__> somehow my wired networking stopped working yesterday (as far as i can tell on its own).  I plugged my laptop in and the wire is still got a good signal but when i plug it into my ubuntu desktop it just continues to say 'no network connection'.  any clue whats the problem?
<hipe> rww/iflema:  can you pls help me find the "name"  of the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~pdoes/+archive/ppa      there is a link to his blog there but no where can i figure out what name i am supposed to do with add-apt-repository
<Dusty1> dumb question my windows won't boot from grub i am unsure if it is a grub issue or a windows issue is there a way to check??
<rootpower> does someone know how to install a broadcom wirless driver in kde
<onaogh> rootpower, install the firmware
<ZykoticK9> hipe, pdoes/ppa
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: problem remains in Opera. ah well
<hipe> excellent thanks ZykoticK9
<rootpower> how
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, really?  cause that fix works for both ff & chrome?  sorry man.
<rootpower> if i go in terminal and say apt-get install broadcom-sta he says i already have it
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: the problem doesn't exist in Chrome anyway
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: s'ok, im holding out for Lucid. Flash isnt Karmic's only issue >.>
<hipe> wow add-apt-repository is not in my path
<xim__> flash has never worked in linux and probably never will
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, oh i'm loving Lucid already (using it right now)
<Dusty1> cam anyone give me a hand?
<xim__> very well i mean
<rootpower> if i go in terminal and say apt-get install broadcom-sta he says i already have it
<Dusty1> my flash works fine on my ubuntu xim
<KenBW2> ZykoticK9: is it more stable than Karmic yet?
<iflema> jschall sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pdoes
<scorch__> yello
<ZykoticK9> KenBW2, this is OT for this channel - if you'd like you can PM me
<rootpower> does someone know how to install a broadcom wirless driver in kde
<scorch__> anyone got an easy way to at ppa and keys via command line?  .link?
<rootpower> if i go in terminal and say apt-get install broadcom-sta he says i already have it
<Dusty1> then u have it installed already
<scorch__> so then you have it root
<onaogh> rootpower, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<onaogh> rootpower, then reboot
<Dusty1> my windows won't boot from grub i am unsure if it is a grub issue or a windows issue is there a way to check?? please help
<xim__> does anyone have any ideas to troubleshoot why my ubuntu keeps saying 'no network connection' when i plug a live network cable in?
<scorch__> does anyone know of a free MMORPG thats just like WoW but free?
<Dusty1> yea runes of magic
<rootpower> couldn't find package
<Dusty1> allods online will be out in marchish which is better than runes of magic
<onaogh> rootpower, sudo apt-get update
<scorch__> Dusty:  is runes in the repos?
<Dusty1> ill talk to u about it in pm ok scorch
<scorch__> k
<cordelia> http://pastebin.com/d4ccd3ca2 how do Imodify grub so that boot sequence is transfered from hd0 to hd1?
<tanderson> hi, do the ubuntu livecds contain a startable openssh server?
<lenina> hi - just wondering: is there a cmdline-tool to retrieve codec data from a avi-file ?
<fxhp> cordelia hd1 /devsdb that line is missing a /
<fxhp> between the v and s
<daftykins> tanderson: karmic 9.10 and older vers autorun an ssh server afaik
<denis123> Hi. I'm trying to get Compiz to work on my Radeon HD4870 and dual screens. I tried to install the driver (Via System>Admin>Hardware Drivers) however that causes my right screen to become default (instead of left) and the left to have a vertical black bar down half of it. Could someone help me get this to work? I'm using 9.10
<Dusty1> my windows won't boot from grub i am unsure if it is a grub issue or a windows issue is there a way to check?? please help
<cordelia> fxhp:  I wote it down badly sorry the df I copy pasted
<tanderson> daftykins: and 10.04 won't?
<daftykins> tanderson: no idea about lucid
<tanderson> ok, thanks!
<daftykins> tanderson: actually hang on i could test in a VM to check :>
<soreau> denis123: Can you ask in #compiz?
<daftykins> (for karmic)
<rootpower> i did apt-get update and upgrade but the package still doesn't exist
<denis123> soreau: ok will do
<tanderson> daftykins: though, I will be using it to remote install gentoo so you might not be as inclined to help :P
<fxhp> <Dusty1> what happens when you attempt to boot into windows?
<lenina> *push* hi - just wondering: is there a cmdline-tool to retrieve codec data from a avi-file ?
<daftykins> tanderson: that's cool i'm about getting jobs done not being bias ^_^
<denis123> soreau there's no-one in that channel
<Dusty1> fxhp: i get a little flashing cursor at  top left screen
<Dusty1> no splash screen or anything
<soreau> denis123: You probably typoed.. it's #compiz
<Dusty1> just cursor at top left
<fxhp> <denis123>  You need to drag the monitor to the proper location
<hyperstation> hey, do u know how to activate screensaver on ubuntu KDE?
<matthew_> How do I install windows on my ubuntu distro?
<Dusty1> fxhp; but under grub it is listed as windows xp media center edition like it should be and it is pointing at the right partition
<denis123> soreau: cheers
<denis123> fxhp: I tried doing that. It doesn't do anything
<daftykins> !virtualbox | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rootpower> i did apt-get update and upgrade but the package still doesn't exist
<daftykins> rootpower: _what_ package?
<rootpower> for the broadcom driver
<xim__> does anyone know if a recent karma update broke the network drivers?
<Shazam> I've got an IDE drive plugged in through an IDE to USB converter. lshw -businfo gives me the following information "scsi@5:0.0.0    disk  MK6034GAX (which is the disk name)" - but I can't figure out how to mount it
<IdleOne> rootpower: b43-fwcutter is the package name
<Dusty1> fxhp;any idea brb.. my baby is getting into stuff
<rootpower> he says my driver is installed but he doesn't work
<kcj1993>  Is there anyway to use a game pad as a mouse?
<matthew_> what kind of batteries does my iPod take?
<rootpower> too already installed and doesn't work
<daftykins> rootpower: it's probably in universe and you don't have the universe repos enabled
<rootpower> how to enable it
<daftykins> !universe > rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower, please see my private message
<matthew_> yo get your repos enabled
<Dusty1> so any idea what i can do to fix the booting into windows problem?
<hipe> ZykoticK9, iflema, rww:  20 minutes ago i didn't know what a ppa does, now i have a recent version of git working on my vps.  thanks so much for your help!
<matthew_> a
<matthew_> a
<matthew_> a
<FloodBot3> matthew_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  ive seen it done. but dont recall what program did it.
<fxhp> dusty1 was grub booting windows before?
<daftykins> tanderson: sorry i was wrong, it's not on as default but if you can get a network connection in your livecd, sshd would be available to install with one command of course :)
<Dusty1> fxhp:i just now installed ubuntu, this is on a friend's machine, he was having problems with his pc so he wanted to try linx
<kcj1993> Dr_Willis, Aww
<zach_> I can't play dvd's.  Been to the website that tells me what to install. still doesn't work.  Does it have anything to do with an atom setup?
<iflema> jschall goodone
<Dusty1> fxhp: before his comptuer wouldn't boot his windows partition, but it is odd that grub sees it and tries but won't it makes me think it is a problem with the windows boot.ini or something which i know nothing about, i hate windows lol
<`mOOse`> zach_, try VLC?
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, because of how a joystick works you can't actually get to any of the corners if you're trying to use it as a mouse (not very handy)
<zach_> tried vlc, doesnt read properly, it skips through vobs until it finds one that it can
<cordelia> http://pastebin.com/m48141bb1 need to get hd1 to boot withoout hd0 help?
<ton> ugh.... MEncoder is so difficult ><
<promet1>  i just installed a new laptop battery and karmic seems to have trouble recognizing it. the power-manager says 'full', but when AC is unplugged the laptop shuts down  cold from lack of power, any insights?
<kcj1993> ZykoticK9, mine is a PS2 stile game pad and it has analogue sticks so I guess it would work like a track point (nipple mouse)
<Shazam> dev lists an sde2, but doesn't list the sde device. What would this indicate?
<kcj1993> style*
<Dusty1> sorry to rush out but my daughter is getting into everything
<Dusty1> she is just over  a year old so i gotta go
<daftykins> Dusty1: good luck!
<zach_> i've tried vlc, movie player, and xgine, none plate dvd's...What should i try
<IdleOne> promet1: did you allow the battery to charge? I am not even sure if that needs to be done but it would seem logical to me
<iflema> hipe sorry m8 isent the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pdoes message to jschall
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, i was using a PS2 controller as well but the stick moves in a circle right - and a screen is a square
<Dusty1> i wish someone was able to help me
<tanderson> daftykins: thanks! That's what I thought(that's how an ubuntu install works)
<daftykins> =]
<Dusty1> because when i look on the windows partition it is all there and working
<Fraxtil> Why is bootchart still running on boot, even though I've uninstalled it?
<fxhp> dusty1 did you install with wubi?
<daftykins> tanderson: np, that was 32-bit 9.10 karmic livecd btw
<Dusty1> no installed via cd fxhp
<tanderson> daftykins: it's actually a little daft to not have sshd on a livecd :/
<CooPs89> I just compiled pureftp-d but the make install didn't put a startup script in init.d, what to do? (yes I had to compile it)
<Fraxtil> I got the message "init: bootchart main process (478) terminated with status 2"
<promet1> idleone, yes. i was very careful about allowing it to fully charge before doing any battery only operation
<Dusty1> if you want ic an explain the situation better on a private message
<g1er> does the new grub still have a user editable boot file?
<Dusty1> if you want ic an explain the situation better on a private message it is hard for me to keep up with all the chat in here and my baby lol
<daftykins> tanderson: i guess it's too easy a target for pranks - known user and no pass etc
<promet1> as i always do with new li-ion batteries
<IdleOne> promet1: that was my only guess, sorry can't help more.
<fxhp> dusty1 first impression would be that grub is causing the issue
<scorch__> Does anyone know if Runes of MAgic runs ok on Virtualbox?
<promet1> i also disabled acpi, but n love there either
<daftykins> scorch__: VM'ing is not the way to play games if that's what you're planning
<scorch__> Does anyone know if Runes of MAgic runs ok on Virtualbox or a moded version of wine that was used for Subspace?
<promet1> that's okay idleone, i really appreciate the response nonetheless
<cure_2323> could anyone suggest a good music player for ubuntu that i can also install on windows ?
<Dusty1> vlc
<IdleOne> promet1: stick around and ask from time to time in here, somebody will have an answer.
<Dusty1> cure: VLC media player
<hipe> iflema: no problem for some reason `which add-apt-repository` turns up empty but i edited my /etc/apt/sources.list manually and it appears to have worked.  (not sure if i installed git-core from the ppa or not but whatevs git is working)
<scorch__> daftykins:  ok have u heard of a game called supsapce?
<Dr_Willis> cure_2323:  check out SongBird
<promet1> thanks idleone , will do ;]
<scorch__> is there a way to install different versions of wine?
<[BT]Brendan> My CD/DVD drive won't open when I press the button on it.
<promet1> i second dusty1's endorsement of VLC
<daftykins> scorch__: nah sorry
<iflema> hipe sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pdoes works but no gpg infomation is available
<cyberjunk502> Hi Dr_willis
<Dusty1> i missed what you said x
<mats> crap speeds on usb sticks, anyone know a fix
<promet1> it is THE media player
<promet1> if they could only get the skins to work right
<promet1> they would take over the world
<Dr_Willis> scorch__:  I was thinking ive seen it done some how. but I forget where i even saw it at.  Ive rarely needed to use an older wine.
<scorch__> daftykins:  i had to mod my wine version to play a game called supspace.....   i am wondering if the modded version will run other progrmas
<Dusty1> im off guys baby is being bad
<fxhp> <[BT]Brendan> The operating system has mounted the drive, It needs to be unmounted before the button will work
<Shazam> dmesg reads like its detecting my drive, it shows up under lshw, but it doesn't show up under /dev. How would I find out why its not showing up in /dev?
<hipe> iflema: i'm saying i don't 'have' add-apt-repository  (tried `locate` and `which`)
<fxhp> right click on the disk on the desktop and click unmount
<cordelia> http://pastebin.com/d4ccd3ca2 hw do I get hd1 to boot first before hd0?
<promet1> scorch you can customize wine configs on a program by program basis
<sonN> do both linux and windows use the same protocols and ports?
<promet1> in the 'wine config' interface
<hipe> iflema: but i'm not blocked, i'll worry about that one later ;)
<cure_2323> Dr_Willis: thanks
<promet1> sonN in most cases, yes
<scorch__> promet k but the mod i think screw shit up for other prgrams
<cyberjunk502> can anyone show me the difference between a NAT Proxy and ip masquerading
<sonN> promet1 so the whole network thing is meant to be as much OS independent as possible, corect?
<promet1> sonN, generally speaking, yes
<iWolf> !language scorch__
<iWolf> !language | scorch__
<ubottu> scorch__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scorch__> sorry
<CooPs89> I just compiled pureftp-d but the make install didn't put a startup script in init.d, what to do? (yes I had to compile it)
<Izinucs> I need a Java 1.6.0_11 - 1.6.1_15 runtime environment to work with a web based program I use for work.. I see tons of Java in the repos.. but can anyone tell me if it's available?
<iWolf> Try the ubuntu software center
<Izinucs> iWolf: just said that I see tons of java in the repos.... that means I"ve actually looked in synaptic which lists more than the software center.
<cllaudyu> hello, how can i install ubuntu on virtual box?
<sonN> what is the problem of rapidshare from networks perspective?
<ZykoticK9> cllaudyu, of course
<jolaren> I cant find my external hdd formatted as ntfs in Mythbuntu (i.e clone of ubuntu) dmesg and lsusb gives no message about it
<cllaudyu> ZykoticK9 k!
<cyberjunk502> can anyone show me the difference between a NAT Proxy and ip masquerading or tell me where to find the answer
<cyberjunk502> please
<jolaren> I dont know what to do
<fireball> Anyone know how to get my Window box's/handles back for maximised apps in netbook edition?
<promet1> lzinucs i thin you are looking for these  sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<cordelia> need help with grub http://pastebin.com/d4ccd3ca2 need to get hd1 to boot first eor even without hd0?
<ZykoticK9> cyberjunk502, perhaps a good question for #networking
<Izinucs> promet1: the problem I"m finding is the version is below 1.6.0_11 ... It's more like 1.6.0_02
<subspider> i have these error running americans army can someone help me ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<promet1> also cyberjunk502, probably, wikipedia, actually
<os2mac> anyone got a minute to help me work out a scripting issue?
<chelz> subspider: are you on karmic/9.10?
<cyberjunk502> Thanks zykotick9
<Shazam> ok, now the drive is throwing Buffer I/O Errors. is this somehow *not* a dead hard drive
<ZykoticK9> subspider, Install libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_amd64.deb get it from (probably NOT a good idea to install, but gets this game working):
<ZykoticK9> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/libstdc++5/download
<subspider> yes i think so
<erUSUL> !ask | os2mac
<ubottu> os2mac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chelz> subspider: are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<subspider> i already do that ZykoticK9
<iflema> cordelia working off your first post... reinstall grub will get you into kubuntu or super grub disk.... and when new hdd arrives install ubuntu and itll pick'em both up
<subspider> chelz, 64 bits
<CooPs89> I just compiled pureftp-d but the make install didn't put a startup script in init.d, what to do? (yes I had to compile it)
<os2mac> erUSUL: yeah I know... just didn't want to waste your time with something that's not strictly an Ubuntu issue unless someone felt they had the free time.
<subspider> chelz my compiz is off
<erUSUL> os2mac: you can go to #bash
<ZykoticK9> chelz, good catch!  forgot about the 32-64 thing
<CooPs89> I have no idea if make install are supposed to do that, but I still need a startup script
<subspider> i allready Installed what ZykoticK9 sayed but nothing
<chelz> subspider: ldconfig -p |grep libstdc++
<chelz> subspider: pastebin that please
<sean_> I need some help with samba. how can i access folders on another computer on my network. both are ubuntu machines. what command is used in terminal?
<subspider> what is that chelz
<Xial> I have a question that is perhaps stupidly long-winded and likely requires a large level of detail. The short is: I'm wanting to install to hardware that cannot boot from USB, and the optical drive is tricky. The full question is a plain text file here, so as to not flood: http://put.thatin.us/winterm-install
<chelz> subspider: it says what libraries you have, it will give info about how to fix your issue
<subspider> libstdc++.so.6 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<subspider> 	libstdc++.so.6 (libc6) => /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6
<subspider> 	libstdc++.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<chelz> subspider: please pastebin next time
<cordelia> iflema  I am afraid its beyond my knowledge to do that
<subspider> what is pastebin sorry
<chelz> !pastebin | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iflema> cordelia if you first post is correct.... booting a live cd and reinstall grub in kubuntu will get you in.. or download super grub disk iso and use that to get in.... when ubuntu gets install on new drive it will redo grub for itself and kubutu
<subspider> any idea chelz???
<chelz> subspider: do    sudo bash -c "cp /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf.1 && echo "/usr/lib" >> /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf && ldconfig"
<promet1> i just installed a new laptop battery and karmic seems to have trouble recognizing it. the power-manager says 'full', but when AC is unplugged the laptop shuts down  cold from lack of power, any insights?
<subspider> chelz, thats more thatn one comand right??
<iflema> cordelia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<chelz> subspider: no, all on one line
<subspider> nothing happends
<Xial> promet1, I'd dare suggest eliminating the operating system from the equation: If you enter the BIOS, and unplug that adapter, does the unit turn off there?
<subspider> should i try to run now
<subspider> ??
<chelz> subspider: yes
<promet1> ooooooh xial, that is a great idea!
<cordelia> iflema:  so I put the live cd and there will be an option?
<promet1> genius!
<lostinspace_46> Why would a repo that is in my sources.list file not show up under the origins tab in synaptic?
<iflema> cordelia super grub disk? its automagic....
<iflema> cordelia https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Xial> promet1, glad to help with that. Some BIOSes also will report battery health and status (Dells tend to have this since the ten year old Latitude CPx, for example) as well, which might provide some insight.
<chelz> subspider: did it work?
<subspider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370614/
<promet1> xial, it does continue to run in the bios without AC power.
<subspider> no
<iflema> cordelia ive given you two options....
<subspider> chelz,
<jkh> my wireless works but my ethernet doesnt. could anybody help me?
<oro> hi, i'am looking for a how to, to install ldap for thunderbird address book integration
<promet1> man that's an excellent and very helpful deduction, thanks!
<oro> ?
<promet1> xial, tres elegant
<chelz> subspider: was that sudo bash -c all on one line in your terminal?
<subspider> yes
<jkh> hellohellohellohellohello
<promet1> hi
<xangua> !hi | jkh
<ubottu> jkh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<`mOOse`> now if only Dell's bios would read the battery accurately we'd be in business
<`mOOse`> lol
<Xial> Glad to help. :) So, we have a baseline here, promet1: As long as the operating system is not loaded, the unit will run on battery power. But only in the operating system does the unit turn off if unplugged?
<rootpower> how to give a wirless driver an interface?
<promet1> Xial that appears to be correct at the moment
<erUSUL> rootpower: the driver shuld create one when loaded
<cordelia> iflema thanks I will try
<Shazam> plugged in another drive, dmesg lists "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery". How does one resolve this error, and can I manually "on-line" it?
<rootpower> how to give a wirless driver an interface like wlan0
<promet1> i am booting now, hopefully this hascaused some sort of ' state change'
<chelz> subspider: install this then try and tell me if it worked:  http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jkh> my wireless works but my ethernet doesnt. could anybody please help me?
<iflema> cordelia so you have pulled the second dive and need to get into kubuntu right?
<Xial> promet1, I'm wondering if ACPI has something to do with the situation. I'm no expert with Ubuntu -- I'm trying to figure out how to install it on quirky hardware tonight, but I have this feeling that this might be the direction needed.
<BHoward> @jkh what is the output of ifconfig?
<chelz> jkh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<rootpower> type ifconfig in terminal
<chelz> jkh: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html
<subspider> ok
<rootpower> if there stand eth0 than it could be your driver
<promet1> xial, for the moment, booting after a 'bios AC plug removal' seems to leave the system operating, strange...
<subspider> chelz, that nor for 64 bits
<thedil88> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cordelia> yes iflema exactly
<rootpower> how to give a wirless driver an interface like wlan0
<promet1> it couldn't possibly be that simple...
<iflema> cordelia ok... choose one of the two methods and go.......
<erUSUL> rootpower: again --> the driver should create one when loaded *automatically*
<subspider> chelz, i already install these one libstdc++5_3.3.6-18_amd64.deb
<cordelia> ok iflema and thanks
<chelz> subspider: install that
<chelz> subspider: just try it
<Xial> promet1, I have had weirder things resolve themselves like this, so I don't have a good answer. :)
<rootpower> the driver is there but doesn't load
<sean_> anyone know how to change your computer name in ubuntu?
<promet1> Xial, i thought  that too, so i've already added 'acpi=off' to my kernel boot line in grub
<subspider> chelz, i can't don't aloow me
<promet1> which didn't seem to help
<cordelia> bye all
<rootpower> i can see what firmware i have but cant access it
<jkh> BHoward, http://pastebin.org/87282
<subspider> bye cordelia
<promet1> bu your suggestion, at the moment at least, is seeming like a game changer...
<erUSUL> rootpower: what driver are you talking about?
<Fauntix> hello everyone
<rootpower> a broadcom bcm4312
<promet1> xial, doh, i spoke too soon, it just went of
<chelz> subspider: install this first, then install that other one http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<`mOOse`> welcome to Dell - may I take your order?
<rootpower> description: Network controller
<rootpower>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<rootpower>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<rootpower>        physical id: 0
<rootpower>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<FloodBot3> rootpower: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootpower>        version: 01
<`mOOse`> (I have a 600m and my battery circuit's hosed too)
<promet1> i need to l et it run longer in bios to test this it looks like...
<erUSUL> rootpower: did you installed b43-fwcutter ?
<chelz> !pastebin | rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rootpower> yes
<jkh> BHoward, are you there?
<rootpower> !pastebin description: Network controller
<rootpower>        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rootpower>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<rootpower>        physical id: 0
<rootpower>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<FloodBot3> rootpower: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootpower>        version: 01
<erUSUL> rootpower: do -->  sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<BHoward> @jkh type ifconfig eth0 down
<BHoward> @jkh then type ifconfig eth0 up
<BHoward> and repost your output
<jkh> BHoward, the ethernet had to be turned off so wireless would work, is that a problem?
<Xial> I have a question that is perhaps stupidly long-winded and likely requires a large level of detail. The short is: I'm wanting to install to hardware that cannot boot from USB, and the optical drive is tricky. The full question is a plain text file here, so as to not flood: http://put.thatin.us/winterm-install
<joel___> Is there a command to allow MPLAYER to play an entire folder?
<jkh> BHoward, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<bort13> jkh: need sudo
<Xial> promet1, hm... not sure where to go with that one, short of seeing if it does the same thing from a live CD, if you're not already trying that?
<BHoward> yeah do the sudo
<jkh> BHoward, there is no output
<erUSUL> joel___: for file in folder/*; do mplayer "$file" ; done
<jkh> bort13, thanks btw
<subspider> chelz, i'm rying something
<joel___> Will that play all the files in the folder? Trying to use MPLAYER for mp3's...
<bort13> jkh, is "ifconfig" the same?
<promet1> xial, yeah it;
<jkh> bort13, no
<erUSUL> joel___: why would you wan to do that?
<rootpower> still doesn't get an interface
<chelz> subspider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=a5fe5f3f4fd030283b01cfe13aedb59a&p=8349139&postcount=10
<kcj1993> Where is xorg.conf in 9.10?
<BHoward> that is really odd.
<ZykoticK9> joel___, does "mplayer *.mp3" work?
<BHoward> give me a sec
<joel___> Let me try
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, it's not there by default
<Shazam> erUSUL: I think he means sequentially
<jkh> bort13 , http://pastebin.org/87282 thats the eth0 part only
<rootpower> still doesn't get an interface
<promet1> xial, yeah, it's a sticky one, i will try that though thank for the tips
<bort13> jkh, can you explain the "ethernet has to be turned off for wireless to work" comment
<kcj1993> ZykoticK9, if I make one will xorg use it?
<jkh> bort13, i dont know. what more would you like to know about it?
<Xial> promet1, you're quite welcome. :)
<joel___> Yes, erSUL! Thank you :)
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, yes - if you use nvidia it's SUPER easy "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<joel___> Err, thank you Zykotick, rather.
<promet1> xial i am beginnn
<iflema> kcj1993 if you want one to mess with... youll need to recreate it.. there is a command to do this.... nvidia with 3d installed will also give you access
<kcj1993> ZykoticK9, ati :(
<rootpower> still doesn't get an interface
<Fauntix> E: Type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, not so easy :(  but possible
<zilkomaa> FATAL ERROR: Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module:unkown. What the heck is going on i have installed all by the book and wont get that work, could someone please tell what to do?
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, want me to give instructions?
<promet1> beginning to think it'd a battery manufacturing issue with the battery contact spaces
<jkh> my wireless works but my ethernet doesnt. could anybody please help me?
<promet1> they may be slighty 'off'
 * I^llGetOverIt амчи тъй кажи
<BHoward> @jkh what wireless card do you have? what happens if wifi is disabled, does ethernet work?
<erUSUL> rootpower: if it is a laptop check that you have the wifi enabled via the keyboard combo ( Fn + 2 usually ) or any other button
<chelz> subspider: ?
<erUSUL> rootpower: no no need to reboot
<kcj1993> ZykoticK9, can I use "Xsession.options" ?
<chelz> zilkomaa: pastebin the full output
<kcj1993> is that the same?
<chelz> !pastebin | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jkh> BHoward, its internal so I don't know. no; if I disable wifi, ethernet still doesnt work.
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, i don't thing so!
<jolaren> My network card is not functional at startup.. If I want it to work I have to type "dhclient eth0" can I get it working without creating a startup script??
<BHoward> type lspci and post the output jkh
<Fauntix> kaffee, zeth, anyone are you there
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, first stop GDM "sudo service gdm stop" then in console run "sudo Xorg -configure" which will create a default xorg in /root - copy rename it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chelz> !anyone | Fauntix
<ubottu> Fauntix: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zilkomaa> chelz: Mplayer wont let me copy paste anything from that info window..is there some where a error report file?
<Fauntix> I did ubottu but no one answered lol
<chelz> zilkomaa: run from a terminal:   mplayer file
<chelz> Fauntix: do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<iflema> user
<gabriel67> I've installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a IBM Thinkpad R51. All is well except
<gabriel67> I'm having an issue setting up my wireless (ethernet works).
<iflema> user
 * iflema :)
<chelz> Fauntix: then find '--2010-02-04' and put a # at the beginning of its line
<zilkomaa> chelz, It work what the hell?
<zilkomaa> works
<nixjr> i have marked a program for installation in synaptic and it has listed some thing that will be removed, will this mean other programs of mine that depend on those will cease working?
<chelz> zilkomaa: how are you running it?
<chelz> zilkomaa: normally i mean
<chelz> nixjr: possibly, yes
<chelz> nixjr: well they won't cease working rather, they'll get removed
<knoppies> is there a way to "find" a command (other than <tab><tab>) so that I can search for the letters vnc no matter where in the command they fall?
<zilkomaa> chelz: From applications-sound & video
<kcj1993> arg! sudo service gdm stop kicked me off my session and into tty1
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, it was suppose to
<kcj1993> I'm gonna need a pen and paper, brb
<mcurran> Anyone here know what the default network service Metasploit 3 uses?
<chelz> zilkomaa: you could try gnome mplayer or smplayer, both should be in the repos
<Leif> Hello, I'm decideding between buying the Dell Vostro 1520/1720 or the Lenovo Thinkpad SL510, does anyone know how well they work on ubuntu?  Thank you
<lostinspace_46> I have 2 new repos that are listed in my sources.list file.  They are also visible in System/Administration/Software Sources/Other Software.  However, they are not visible under the  Origins tab in Synaptic.  Why would this be?  And how would I download from them if Synaptic doesn't see them?
<nixjr> chelz, im new to all this but its seems one thing, depends on another, which in turn depends on another etc.  am i right in assuming that the removal of one thing coause have a massive chain effect?
<Xial> http://paste.thatin.us/winterm-install - Trying to start an install on hardware that lacks optical drive, and cannot boot from USB media. Hardware setup is kinda quirky, and has left me puzzled for weeks. Suggestions?
<knoppies> lostinspace_46, you could use: sudo apt-get
<Shazam> how can I figure out why a device was "offlined". dmesg and /var/log/messages doesn't give me any more information than that
<chelz> nixjr: it sometimes can. but sometimes packages just get upgraded
<gabriel67> Can someone walk me through this. I've tried to collect the various data
<chelz> Xial: http://boot.kernel.org
<rootpower> didn't work
<knoppies> xial, I have something that might help you, is the machine on a network?
<chelz> Xial: you need a floppy drive or cdrom drive
<lostinspace_46> knoppies, no, the repos are not listed under Origins
<knoppies> chelz, no you dont, there is a (very complicated and probably not worth it) method to install ubuntu over the network with a networkboot.
<knoppies> lostinspace_46, sorry then, Im not sure. I can't help you.
<Xial> knoppies, I currently do not have the machine attached to the network.
<rootpower> how to get an interface on a wireless driver
<chelz> knoppies: man -k vlc
<Xial> I'd have to haul it to the living room to drop it on the router, but since I found my spare VGA cable, this isn't quite as much of an issue as it would have been a couple of weeks ago. :)
<lostinspace_46> knoppies, No problem, I can't help me either
<knoppies> Xial, do you want me to find the tutorials on network boots (the easiest of the two requires a CD drive or USB boot)
<mika__> Hi guys, a couple of questions for you. I'm using the ubuntu server edition. with 1gb swap, 20 gb / and 165 gb /home... the /home is crypted and swap is too. I've the problem that when ubuntu loads up, it doesn't load the swap. The error is "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted, swap: waiting for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"... the system is just installed, with the default configs/packages.. Do you know 
<denis123> Hi. I'm trying to install opensource drivers for ATI cards (mines a Radeon HD 4870). How could I do this on Ubuntu 9.10?
<rootpower> how to get an interface on a wireless driver
<chelz> knoppies: boot.kernel.org is nice and easy, sounds like a good thing to do to me
<knoppies> thank you chelz. That is awesome
<denis123> The proprietry ones do not work with my card in order to enable compiz
<Xial> knoppies, I've been ramming my head against pxe-booting for a couple of weeks, simply because I kept finding instructions that I couldn't make sense of in my head.
<Xial> However, chelz' link to bko here seems to make a bit more sense, and might get me what I need. :)
<chelz> mika__: you got cutoff at ". Do you know "
<mika__> doesn't show all the processes that are loaded, is there a way of have all of them (with the "ok" or the error)... like this I don't know if everything it's loaded correctly....... the last one is that not all the starting processes tells "ok", just one of many, is there a way to have it for all ?
<rootpower> how to get an interface on a wireless driver
<chelz> Xial: i take it you have a floppy drive?
<chelz> rootpower: ifup
<mika__> chelz:  Do you know why it doesn't load it? Another problem I noticed is that the init process.... [+ message above]
<Xial> No; no connector for it on this board.
<rootpower> then it says he cannt connect
<knoppies> Xial, I have a method that doesnt require pxe-booting. I use it. You create an apache server on one of your machines, copy the contents of the CD into your apache server, and then use the mini.iso to boot your machine (choosing your apache server as the repo), but you will still need a CD drive/USB boot.
<zilkomaa> chelz: I have tried those i remember smplayer worked kinda, hey here is what i did get when i ran the mplayer from shell is there anything you to see? http://paste.ubuntu.com/370625/
<rootpower> that he cannt find a interface
<ShifftyOne> I have Linux on a partition on a second drive.  Is there any way to find out what distro it is?  I cannot boot to it.
<zilkomaa> chelz, using vlc now but would be nice to get mplayer to work..
<chelz> zilkomaa: nope. looks normal except for "MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.1". did you install a new mplayer?
<chelz> zilkomaa: pastebin the output from a terminal do:   gmplayer file
<chelz> ShifftyOne: you can mount it and: cat /mountpoint/etc/issue
<mike_> hola
 * Xial breaks for real life event; should return in a bit to tackle the booting issue.
<mika__> chelz: any idea?
<Guest25665> HOLA?
<chelz> !wifi | rootpower
<ubottu> rootpower: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SuperDefenderX> How can I hack into someone's computer and steal their private info using Ubuntu 9.10?
<chelz> mika__: not sure about the swap issue but the output of the command "dmesg" has init stuff
<xangua> SuperDefenderX: go to #lammers
<xangua> !es | Guest25665
<Guest25665> HOLA ALGUIEN HABLA SPANISH?
<ubottu> Guest25665: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CR0W> Hello, I have a question.
<soreau> SuperDefenderX: Such questions are certainly inappropriate for this channel and probably any other
<edbian> CROW: Ask it then
<chelz> !illegal | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ShifftyOne> IS there a way to find out what distro is installed on a partition?  I cannot boot to it.  Running a Live CD to view the partition.
<CR0W> I'd like to know how can I check the legality of my copy of ubuntu.
<iflema> chelz that boot.kernel.org link is brilliant :)
<chelz> iflema: tell your friends :)
<SuperDefenderX> All jokes aside. Is it possible to replace Xorg with MicroWinX on Ubuntu?
<Izinucs> How do I determine the version of Java runtime that is installed?
<kcj1993> ZykoticK9, I now have xorg.conf in /ect/X11
<iflema> chelz not so required these days but when it arises you bet
<denis123> Hi. I'm trying to install opensource drivers for ATI cards (mines a Radeon HD 4870). How could I do this on Ubuntu 9.10? The proprietry ones do not work with my card in order to enable compiz
<ShifftyOne> Am I asking in the wrong room?
<zilkomaa> chelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370629/
<mika__> chelz: dmesg doesn't show all the started processes by rc... :(
<edbian> ShifftyOne, You can view the partition but actually determining what distro it is is sorta tough
<zilkomaa> chelz: after that when i change in prefences video output i get that fatal error thing
<lifesengine> can someone please help me, i'm trying to change the permissions for my gimp folder so i can copy brushes
<CR0W> kay, bye
<chelz> SuperDefenderX: wrong OS sounds like
<soreau> denis123: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ZykoticK9> kcj1993, cool man - have fun
<ShifftyOne> Okay.  I will just wipe it then.
<mika__> chelz: the strange thing is that if i do a swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 after i login it works and load the swap...it just doesn't work at boot..
<ShifftyOne> I was hoping to find out what distro it is and try to restore it.
<chelz> zilkomaa: there should be a lot more tahn that
<SuperDefenderX> chez, No. MicroWinX is for linux basd distros.
<BlackDalek> is there any option to delete image files from a camera in f-spot?
<knoppies> lifesengine, do you mean chmod?
<lifesengine> i'm trying to extract custom brushes into the folder but i get this message:
<lifesengine> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes"
<Izinucs> lifesengine: where is the gimp brush folder? if it is outside of your /home directory then copy using "sudo" .. as in sudo cp <filename> <path to new location>
<zilkomaa> chelz: k, sec
<chelz> SuperDefenderX: where did you hear of it?
<knoppies> ShifftyOne, can't you install GRUB and then get it to boot? or is the distro damaged?
<SuperDefenderX> Chez, I was looking for a replacement for Xorg.
<lifesengine> Izinucs: i'm terrible with locations, i don't know what command to use
<knoppies> lifesengine, try the sudo command, or use: man chmod
<SuperDefenderX> Would you like the url?
<zilkomaa> chelz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370630/
<thunder000> .
<ShifftyOne> I am new to all this.  I had the drive in another PC and I let someone have the PC and put the drive in this PC as a second drive.
<jumpnmustang> Anyone able to help with an update error?
<edbian> ShifftyOne, Tell your bios to boot that harddrive instead of your windows HDD
<edbian> ShifftyOne, Sounds like that HDD is totally fine.
<knoppies> ShifftyOne, I was under the impression it was on a seperate partition, if you make it the primary HDD (as edbian suggested) then you can have a look.
<melonie> Is there someone that can help me to increase the screen resolution in 8.04 I have already installed the graphics driver however I have a huge black space down the side of the screen and it is stuck on 720x480
<jumpnmustang> wow active in here:-)
<chelz> mika__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301766&highlight=mounts+%2Fetc%2Ffstab
<edbian> ShifftyOne, Watch the jumbers too!
<lifesengine> how do i change the permissions of the folder
<Izinucs> lifesengine: if you are careful ... really careful.. you can gksudo nautilus and use the file manager to do it.. changing the permissions on the directory is more difficult and problemmatic
<chelz> SuperDefenderX: xorg is used by pretty much everyone. but sure, i'll take the link
<lifesengine> i want full acess
<knoppies> melonie, I have a machine that wont go above 640x480 and I had it on 1024x768 the other day, dont know what happened.
<lifesengine> i can use the file manager to copy them in?
<knoppies> lifesengine, chmod.
<ravenxbishop1> where is a good place to find someone that is amaising at porting drivers for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  you could use 'sudo mc' and use the mc filemanager to copy things there.
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  its 'best' to install user stuff in the proper place in the users home dir. Not system wide.
<jumbers> edbian: Why are we watching me?
<SuperDefenderX> chez - Sorry, I got the name wrong. lol. It's MicroXWin. http://www.microxwin.com/
<satyag> i am trying to cross compile italc on ubuntu 9.10 , "you do not have installed libz and/or development-files are missing!"
<lifesengine> Dr_Willis: sudo mc is an invalid command
<edbian> jumbers, I was talking to somebody about the jumpers on their hdd
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  for example i put my brushes in -> ~/.gimp-2.6/brushes
<knoppies> jumbers, he meant watch the jumpers (on an IDE HDD)
<satyag> libzzip-dev is installed
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  install mc.. or as i just said - put the brushes in the proper directiory in the USERS home
<jumbers> edbian: Ah, okay then :P
<melonie> I just switched to this one and for the life of me I can't figure out how to fix it
<cvd> helo there i use the Janitor o clena and old kernel but the kernel still in the grub menu, where is the menu file so i can revome the old kernel
<lifesengine> Dr_Willis: i'm brand new to ubuntu, i have no clue how to use any of this stuff
<ravenxbishop1> hi, where is a good place to find someone who is amaising at porting drivers for ubuntu?
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, rather than using mc, cant you just do sudo nautilus? (ive done it a few times)
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  ive seen sudo nautilus break things
<edbian> knoppies, Yeah, but you gksudo for graphical sudo.
<knoppies> edbian, I dont, Ive never had problems, is there something I dont know?
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  then like ive been saying.. DONT put stuff in the system directorys.. your USER has a .gimp* directory. copy the brushes to the proper place in there.
<jumpnmustang> Anyone know why the repositories are telling me signatures are invalid?
<conner_> hey guys I have been trying to install skype for ubunut and I have ran into a huge problem and I tried to google it, but not really even sure what they mean.  I am brand new to LINUX, my issue is when I try and install skype I get this error:  Dependency is not satisfiable:  libasound2
<knoppies> lifesengine, open up nautilus, <ctrl>-<h>
<lifesengine> Dr_Willis: yes, but i have no permission to copy it there
<chelz> zilkomaa: are you able to play any videos? or just only not xvid avis?
<zilkomaa> chelz: And i installed mplayer from this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<ravenxbishop1> hrm
<cvd> ?
<ravenxbishop1> no one here knows? where i can find people good at porting drivers?
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  your user should have permission to do things in their own home directory -  Unless you are doing somthing wrong
<ShifftyOne> I found what distro it is and will try to restore it.
<lifesengine> i must be, this makes no sense...i even went through gksudo nautilus and tried to copy
<denis123> After downloading xorg-edgers PPA via Update Manager, is it installed automatically, or do I have to do something else?
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  /home/USERNAME/.gimp-2.6   is my users gimp dir.
<conner_> Also I can't even view Youtube videos
<lifesengine> it still says i have no permission
<zilkomaa> chelz: I can play with movie player .mkv files
<bort13> doesn't seem to be lifesengine's home, he posted /usr/share/gimp
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  I suggest you never do gnsudo nautilus it can really scres things up.
<knoppies> ShifftyOne, nice.
<lifesengine> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes"
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, what was that other file manager you suggested?
<chelz> !module | ravenxbishop1
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  i always use 'mc' as my root file manager
<lifesengine> and why is my gimp 2.0?
<lifesengine> i have the latest ubuntu
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, thank you
<chelz> !modules | ravenxbishop1
<ubottu> ravenxbishop1: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  you are confuseing the SYSTEM gimp directory with the USERS gimp directory
<lifesengine> oh, well how do i find the one on my user side?
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  theres really no need for you to be putting things in the SYSTEM gimp directory
<chelz> zilkomaa: there might be an issue with the way mplayer is trying to output video. might try asking the medibuntu people
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  /home/USERNAME/.gimp-2.6   is my users gimp dir.  (for the 3rd time)
<chelz> !medibuntu | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<airtonix> lifesengine, why are you trying to extract brushes to the global folder ? just use the one under your home folder
<nixjr> what is the "load average" in top, my first assumption was a percentage, however ive seen it go over 1.00 so that cant be correct
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  dual core. :)?
<conner_> man I have no idea as to what you guys are even talking about, my problem seems simple lol
<lifesengine> my home folder is virtually empty
<chelz> SuperDefenderX: you might be into Arch linux, or linux from scratch. or suckless
<lifesengine> besides a few programs
<Dr_Willis> conner_:  'crawl, walk, run'  then fly....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lifesengine> i dont see gimp at all
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  note the . befor the name? its a hidden dir.
<conner_> or crash :)
<chelz> jumpnmustang: pastebin the output you get
<lostinspace_46> airtonix, He is adding new brushes
<knoppies> lifesengine, when in your home folder, hit <ctrl>-<h> to see hidden files
<airtonix> lifesengine, enter key is not a form of punctuation
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, when a program was playing up and i had to kill it, the load was reportedly 12.xx
<chelz> !paste | jumpnmustang
<ubottu> jumpnmustang: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FoolishOwl> nixjr, load average refers to the average number of processes running.
<SuperDefenderX> chez - Ah. Well, I like Ubuntu. So, maybe I'll forget it.
<jumpnmustang> Anyone mine if I paste my problem?
<qwerty> Hi room
<airtonix> lostinspace_46, that much is obvious
<Dr_Willis> lifesengine:  use the show hidden files item in the file manager window.
<lifesengine> Okay, this makes a lot more sense.
<lifesengine> Thank you, i found it.
<conner_> hey guys I have been trying to install skype for ubunut and I have ran into a huge problem and I tried to google it, but not really even sure what they mean.  I am brand new to LINUX, my issue is when I try and install skype I get this error:  Dependency is not satisfiable:  libasound2
<Guest42232> I have a problem....I am trying to watch a live CBC stream, and its not working
<knoppies> jumpnmustang, use pastebin
<jumpnmustang> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Guest42232> I can watc hother videos fine
<Out_Cold> i am trying to find a game for my kid, but i can't remember the name. It's an arcade where your screen starts with coloured marbles and you remove the marbles by selecting adjacent groups... Anyone?
<chelz> SuperDefenderX: some lighter weight ubuntus are lubuntu and xubuntu. there's also crunchbang.
<Dr_Willis> conner_:  how are you trying to install it?
<nixjr> FoolishOwl, ah so a 1.60 could mean a duel core with both cores running at 80%?
<xangua> !gpg | jumpnmustang
<ubottu> jumpnmustang: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<conner_> Add/Remove app
<xangua> mmmm nothing
<jumpnmustang> I have never seen this before, gives it to me trying to update anything.
<FoolishOwl> nixjr, no, that'd be a different statistic.
<chelz> jumpnmustang: settings > repositories > authentication > restore default keys
<jumpnmustang> oh its normal?
<Dr_Willis> conner_:  odd..   try from the command line 'sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade' then try installing skype again.
<lostinspace_46> I have 2 new repos that are listed in my sources.list file.  They are also visible in System/Administration/Software Sources/Other Software.  However, they are not visible under the  Origins tab in Synaptic.  Why would this be?  And how would I download from them if Synaptic doesn't see them?
<jumpnmustang> How annoying:-P
<Guest42232> By any chance is this video showing up for you guys??
<Guest42232> http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Sports/Live_Streaming/Live_Stream:_Hockey_Night_in_Canada/ID=1399251969
<chelz> Guest42232: could try linking to it
<airtonix> nixjr, this might help (first few results look relevant) http://www.google.com.au/search?q=linux+understanding+load
<lifesengine> you guys are incredibly helpful.  Thanks!
<FoolishOwl> nixjr, in top, there's a line, CPUs. I think there's some command line options that affect how it handles multiple CPUs.
<nanomachine> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  not working here.
<terminhell> chown us ~/base -r
<Guest42232> It works on a windows box beside me
<Guest42232> could it only be because its not windows??
<FoolishOwl> nixjr, but load average means how many processes are running at a given instant, on average. Normally, with a single user logged on on a desktop, it's less than 1.00.
<Xial> Guest42232: I'm on a Windows box, and nothing loads.
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  send them an email complaining they dont work on linux then
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  it could also be its Canadian only for some of us...
<conner_> Hey Dr. Willis, I still got the same error
<conner_> but I did run the apt commands
<SecondInfinity> How does the inode size of a filesystem affect it? I want to format a partition with an inode size of 128 (bytes?) and it is currently 256. I know I will have to reformat it and that 256 is the standard inode size for ext4, but what is the difference in application
<chelz> Guest42232: not working here. chromium with flash 10
<nixjr> FoolishOwl, ah my mistake, i misread your last message as "processors" not processes
<conner_> also this is th ename of the file skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<Guest42232> Thats strange
<Guest42232> its working on a windows box right beside me
<jolaren> If I don't type "chclient eth0" after boot I don't get internet.. how do I get this to autoboot?
<brianfreud> Anyone have any ideas?  I have a white border around the entire desktop; tried changing the background and other various things, nothing seems to get rid of it.  It can be overlaid however, so it's definitely something being drawn, not a monitor issue - the mouse cursor can "block" a part of it when it's over the border.
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  change the firefox useragent to show its IE perhaps.
<Guest42232> I tried it on Fedora too and no lucj
<Guest42232> luck
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  or is it working in FF on windows?
<ZykoticK9> Guest42232, i'm in Canada - and tried in Firefox & Chrome they both failed
<airtonix> Guest42232,  it is flash...version 10...probably the ultra beta version...what version flash you have on your windows machine ?
<Guest42232> Yes on firefox
<Guest42232> 10 I believe
<CheeseBalls> o_0
<SecondInfinity> Does anyone know
<CheeseBalls> Know what?
<chelz> !hi CheeseBalls
<chelz> !hi | CheeseBalls
<ubottu> CheeseBalls: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> SecondInfinity:  why do you even need/think you need/ to mess with the inode size?
<CheeseBalls> Hey.
<Guest42232> A stream is a stream, and since were have the same flash versions and are using firefox...why wouldn't it work....strange
 * DIL sigh
<dooglus> i'm having trouble getting online
<chelz> SecondInfinity: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#What_are_the_key_differences_between_ext3_and_ext4.3F
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  i find the way these sites force in commercials often break things.
<dooglus> would someone have time to help please?
<chelz> Guest42232: linux flash and windows flash are *not* the same
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  so far  i think no ione in the channel has gotten it working in any linux. (have they?)
<Guest42232> :(
<hammey> geek
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  email the site and complaine
<chelz> dooglus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<chelz> dooglus: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html
<SecondInfinity> Dr_Willis: The program I use (the only one I have tried that seems to work reliably) to read ext2 and ext3 partitions in windows requires that the inode size of a partition be 128 or less to be readable. When 8.10 was out the boot cd made the inode size 128 by default
<Guest42232> well its cbc its a reputable source
<Dr_Willis> SecondInfinity:  what program is that anyway?
<Guest42232> I could complain, but they probably wont pay attention
<chelz> SecondInfinity: you could use a shared ntfs to share data between linux and windows. or fat32
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  if you dont complain they defainatly wont
<chelz> Guest42232: every bit helps
<SecondInfinity> Ext3 IFS. Ext2fs doesnt really work as well as I would like
<Guest42232> thats true
<FoolishOwl> I think there's a general problem that some video codecs aren't available in Linux, mostly for legal reasons.
<Dr_Willis> !ifs
<Guest42232> poor linux :(
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how much 'codecs' affect flash...
<SecondInfinity> You can buy some codecs from fluendo I think
<SecondInfinity> They arent cheap but it is better than nothing
<Dr_Willis> so im not sure that any codec stuff will help flash at all
<Craig_Dem> The quicker we move to html5 the better.
<NotTooSmart> why does my speed in hdparm -tT /dev/sda drop from 66mb sec to around 21 mb/s after system is online for a few days?
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Izinucs> Most flash problems arise when you install ubuntu-restricted-extras *and* flashplugin-non free.. *remove the flashplugin-non free* and it should work much better ... <---- Dr_Willis Guest42232
<SecondInfinity> I doubt that HTML 5 will really replace flash completely as most functionality that is flashlike requires javascript
<trism> Izinucs: ubuntu-restricted-extras installs flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. ubuntu-restricted-extras just pulls in flashplugin-nonfree i thought.
<SecondInfinity> oh, and the whole fuss about whether to use ogg codec or h.264 for video
<Guest42232> lol...how do I remove it...I am new to linux
 * Dr_Willis votes for ogg.
<Craig_Dem> I use h.264
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  i doubt if it will change anything.
<ujkanovic> some one her
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  flash works at other sites right?
<rick_> h.264 is more supported for portable devices
<Guest42232> yes
<NotTooSmart> why does my speed in hdparm -tT /dev/sda drop from 66mb sec to around 21 mb/s after system is online for a few days?
<Craig_Dem> I love free software and stuff, but my iPod dosen't support ogg.
<Guest42232> Like youtube works
<chelz> !repeat | NotTooSmart
<ubottu> NotTooSmart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Izinucs> trism: that's really strange.. because it's worked for me that way for the last several years.. I think the restricted extras installs a different version or adobe's version.. not the nonfree version..
<Guest42232> Maybe its something got to do with a live stream?
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  not a flash issue then would be my guess
<ujkanovic> how can i scan my runing proceses to find out if i am infected froma virus or a malware
<lostinspace_46> I have 2 new repos that are listed in my sources.list file.  They are also visible in System/Administration/Software Sources/Other Software.  However, they are not visible under the  Origins tab in Synaptic.  Why would this be?  And how would I download from them if Synaptic doesn't see them?
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  unless its got some flash linux vs flash windows duifferances
<chelz> ujkanovic: clamav
<SecondInfinity> Supposedly h.264 is of higher quality than ogg and if everything was streamed in ogg it would require way too much bandwidth. The iPods should support ogg but they never will because everything on an apple device has to be controlled by apple
<trism> Izinucs: no, it installs the exact same version (although it will also accept adobe-flashplugin if you have previously installed that before installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, but you would have had to do it manually)
<chelz> !av | ujkanovic
<ubottu> ujkanovic: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Craig_Dem> YouTube has a html5 trial at http://youtube.com/html5 if you are having problems. Don't think firefox supports it though.
<ujkanovic> clamav is a antivirus but its not scaning proceses thats runs on the ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Craig_Dem:   the latest firefox does. or at least it did.. it seems a little flakey.
<Guest42232> WOuld another browser make a differece
<Guest42232> Actualy I NM I tried that
<trism> yeah, the youtube trial won't work until it supports H.264, which doesn't seem likely any time soon because of license issues (if it does work, it is because the video tag has the ability to fall back on flash if you configure it correctly)
<SecondInfinity> Firefox has builtin ogg for html5 I believe
<Fauntix> I have a question (2)
<NotTooSmart> why does my speed in hdparm -tT /dev/sda drop from 66mb sec to around 21 mb/s after system is online for a few days?
<ZykoticK9> Guest42232, i tried using a User Agent switch plugin on FF 3.6 (on Lucid), but when I switched to IE 7/8 the Flash wouldn't even come up at all...
<Guest42232> OH dear
<Guest42232> Its ok... thank you so much gentlemen for your help
<rick_> the one problem with FF is that it is a resource hog.  just sitting at a blank page it jumps my cpu useage from about 10% to 25%.
<Guest42232> agreed rick
<Guest42232> OPera is much better
<Guest42232> faster in my opinion
<mdg2> hi
<chelz> !hi | mdg2
<ubottu> mdg2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mdg2> why is it so quiet here?
<SecondInfinity> Whatever happened to firefox CPU usage? Just not maintaining the code well or something?
<rick_> how often do people have to reinstall ubuntu cause it gets curropted like windows?
<Dr_Willis> mdg2:  it is?
<Fauntix> First question: I cant seem to find any info to get my finepoint drive to work on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  varey rarely.
<Guest42232> I have never have to do it
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  the biggest danger to your linux box.. is the admin doing somthing silly. :)
<Guest42232> AS long as you dont mess up with the configurations, its a solid OS
<Nahsei> Hi! I installed ubuntu 9.10 and then, after doing apt-get upgrade the sound didn't  work... then i thought that it could be a problem of kernel since the upgrade updated some headers and in fact it was... i thought it was ok, but then, after installing virtualbox it stoped working again :s sombody please help
<rick_> haha being the admin and learning linux i've installed and uninstalled so many programs and packages i can't remember
<chelz> rick_: if you don't mess with any lowlevel system stuff, you shouldn't ever have to reinstall
<chelz> !sound | Nahsei
<ubottu> Nahsei: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rick_> i lost count on how many times i've used apt-get to get stuff to work
<Guest42232> The desktop graphics are a bit better in FEdora
<olskolirc> I get get this beep media installed: ./configure --prefix=/usr and then when I 'make' it gives me this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. | how do I install this tar?
<airtonix> SecondInfinity, it's a xul engine ontop of a sqlite dbase, what did you expect? chrome like speeds ><
<Dr_Willis> 'using apt-get to get stuff to work' - err.. Like installing needed packages?
<chelz> rick_: adding from official repos is fine, adding from unofficial or removing stuff can lead to issues. if you do those things, be prepared to reinstall ubuntu
<tobi_> I've got a strange problem, my resolution keeps setting itself at 1440xsomething instead of 1680x1050 which is saved in xorg.conf
<Fauntix> am i allow to repeat my question
<SecondInfinity> I dont really know anything about how it works but it is a shame that it runs as slow as it does
<tobi_> it happens while booting
<chelz> !x | tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  ther may be some PPA's for watever program you are trying to compile.
<Will123456> hey guys. i can't get empathy to handle video calls to MSN. why's that? my webcam and mic work fine, but the option is greyed out. even when running sudo empathy
<Fauntix> i dont want to seem like I am spamming
<subspider> chelz it worked
<chelz> subspider: good :)
<SecondInfinity> I have privacy issues with using google's chrome, and it doesnt have nearly as many addons as firefox does
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  i dont een know wht a finepoint drive is.
<Will123456> (to clarify: can't get empathy to make video calls to contacts using the MSN network)
<SecondInfinity> It probably isnt as open either
<rick_> needed packages, following online guides to get all the multimedia working, i'm sure i've invariably messed something up in the process.  oh well i expected it to happen at some point since this is my first time with linux.  die winblows!
<chelz> SecondInfinity: i personally use google chromium
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis: Its for a tablet laptop ... brb btw
<airtonix> SecondInfinity, what kind of addons... have you looked lately ?
<subspider> chelz do you want to know what i did to work??
<chelz> subspider: sure
<olskolirc> what is a PPA Dr_Willis and where can I get it?
<Dr_Willis> The AdBlocker tools for FF are 'better at blocking' then the ones  i find for chrome
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Guest42232> Is it possible to watch dvd's and youtibe videos on the most basic linux...like puupy linux
<chelz> Will123456: don't run sudo empathy. if something is supported it will be functional
<Guest42232> Like th versions that would work in a P1
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  i always google for 'PROGRAM ubuntu ppa'  and see what turns up
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  yes it is.
<mdg2> Guest42232: P1?
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  on a Pentium I cpu you  mean?
<Guest42232> Yes
<SecondInfinity> I have looked but there are still those that I use now that are not available. Like I said though, I have privacy and openness issues with Chrome
<Will123456> chelz: i'm not - it was only as a last resort (i managed to get my webcam working in flash for firefox by first enabling it via sudo then reverting back to normal firefox, you see)
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  good Luck with that.. your cpu will be so overloaded. it will be scary
<Will123456> chelz: didn't work anyway :P
<mdg2> Guest42232: like 133 Mhz?
<Guest42232> lol
<chelz> Will123456: the issue has been fixed in the later releases of Empathy that will be included with lucid. (via https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/333675 )
<chelz> Will123456: if you want you can hunt down a way to install it in your karmic
<Guest42232> I heard there were linux versions that can run on old pc's
<subspider> chelz, when installinf the intallation ask you for the folder where libs are stored and i had to chage to usr/lib/
<Will123456> chelz: oh wow, excellent, thanks :) that's great news. i think i might do that
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  theres old.. then theres  OLD....
<FoolishOwl> The package management system -- apt-get and so forth -- is really good about maintaining the integrity of packages, i.e., applications and their supporting files.
<Guest42232> I think puppy linux was one of the
<mdg2> Guest42232: tinycore
<rick_> my cell phone has a faster processor then the pentium 1!!!!  talk about legacy equipment!
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  Puppy on a Pent I will still not let you do everything
<chelz> subspider: where was it before you have to change it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  try it and see.
<Guest42232> Well which one is the most basic linux with a desktop
<subspider> usr/local/lib
<mdg2> Guest42232: you have to have a GUI or can you go CLI?
<Guest42232> that can work on a old pc
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  depends on your needs.
<chelz> Will123456: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa - this might help
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  to try PuppyLinux or ask in #puppylinux
<chelz> subspider: ah ok. good that it's working
<Guest42232> Browse the internet, youtube
<SecondInfinity> Guest42232: You heard correctly, many linux distributions can run on very old hardware, making what is thought to be useless hardware quite usable. I had a computer with a 333MHz processor and 64mb of RAM and I could use it as a basic web browsing machine
<Dr_Willis> Guest42232:  flash on a pent I will proberly be so slow as to be impossible.
<subspider> chelz something so stupid
<iceroot> Guest42232: youtube will NEVER work on a P1
<jumpnmustang> Is there an easier way to fix a gpg error?
<mdg2> Guest42232: how much ram you got?
<iceroot> Guest42232: because of flash
<cort> hello all is there anyone out there willing to help a newbie with a QGIS install
<subspider> chelz,  it's working great sound and everthing
<Guest42232> I see
<chelz> SecondInfinity: the cost of making use of an older machine vs getting a new one should factor in the cost of power usage too
<FoolishOwl> IMHO, package management systems and software repositories are the biggest advantage of Debian-based and Red Hat-based Linux distributions over Windows and OS X.
<Dr_Willis> Pent I + freedos = serial terminal :)
<Guest42232> I am just wondering... I dont have a old box setup yet
<Will123456> chelz: thanks, i owe you one./
<rick_> what would you use an old pc for a distro that is only CLI for anyways?
<SecondInfinity> Am I paranoid to have privacy issues with Google Chrome or do I have valid suspicions?
<chelz> FoolishOwl: almost all major *nix distros have some kind of package manager
<Guest42232> I have numerous ones though, without software
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  'terminal' machine. :)
<chelz> Will123456: np. keep promoting linux and ubuntu :)
<xangua> SecondInfinity: use chromium then
<BlackDalek> how do I import photos with gthumb? Nothing is happening when I click import!
<Vladimir_> My laptop has a Blu-ray drive but I've read that currently Ubuntu does not support playing these movies and was wondering whether or not we will see better support for Blu-ray in 10.04 and whether there will be a "push" to be able to view Blu-ray movies. This is, so far, the only obstacle preventing me from using Ubuntu.
<subspider> chelz do you know why aa 3 is not for linux
<subspider> ??
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  ssh in, run htop, just watch the  loads.. :)
<Will123456> chelz: i've got my middle aged MUM using it :P
<rick_> Dr_Willis you lost me
<chelz> subspider: you'll have to ask them
<mdg2> rick_: you can browse the net in text browser, gmail, listen to internet radio
<airtonix> SecondInfinity, things chrome doesnt have that firefox does (in addon form): 1) save page as png 2) page clipping to local file 3) doesn't allow pages at the uri : file:/// to save to local drive (tiddlywiki)
<FoolishOwl> chelz, true. I think the deb and rpm systems are the best, though.
<TDJACR> Is there a way to use whole disk encryption with Ubuntu Netbook?
<subspider> ok chelz
<subspider> thaks
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  i have serial terminals - and so forth run serial cable, or use network. and you got a spare console
<jumpnmustang> Seems it has bad keys, is there an easy way to just update the keys?
<chelz> SecondInfinity: i don't use chrome over chromium because of privacy concerns
<cort> help with QGIS and GRASS please
<chelz> cort: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGIS
<tobi_> chelz after reseting X resolution changes to 1440x900, as I already said xorg.conf is set to use 1680x1050
<Guest42232> Oh yes another thing I was wondering...you know how in UBuntu the screen gets dark when you dont use it
<rick_> Dr_Willis basically a dumb gui terminal then?
<iceroot> Guest42232: its the screensaver
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  err.. NO gui at all.. its a 'serial terminal' :)
<Guest42232> Well I disabled it
<cort> chelz have not found the answers there
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  just like you got on the 'console'
<SecondInfinity> chelz: Yes, that is correct, older machines are often very inefficient in terms of power usage. However, Linux installations generally seem to work better on older hardware, probably because they aren't tied to the advancements in the hardware industry (Intel comes out with new gear, Microsoft makes their OS a little less optimized)
<SecondInfinity> What is the difference between Chrome and Chromium
<chelz> cort: what issues are you experiencing
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  there are 'X terminals' also  that can do GUI/X but those are a little rare these days
<sebsebseb> SecondInfinity: Chrome is based on Chromeium.  Chromeium is open source,  Chrome is closed source
<iceroot> Guest42232: there is an option in the screensaver menu called energy settings, there is set that dispplay is disabed after 30 minutes
<chelz> tobi_: do you have intel, nvidia or ati?
<tobi_> chelz nvidia gf 7800GT
<jumpnmustang> I will wait, have to go for a bit thanks for the help provided so far.:-)
<rick_> Dr_Willis okay thanks.  I don't think I'll ever be doing/needing that type of setup ever.
<cort> chelz -- unstable version installed and running.  can't get grass pluggin to show up in pluggin  manager
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  it can come in handy at times
<chelz> tobi_: do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  kernel dev's use it all the time i hear.
<tobi_> chelz haven't had this problem with 9.10, it started happening on mint 8, of course I am
<Dr_Willis> The good old days of serial cables, nullmodem cables, and zmodem protocals..
<SecondInfinity> sebsebseb: I see. Yeah, closed source is not nice. What operating systems is Chromium available for?
<rick_> Dr_Willis i'm far from being a kernel Dev.  I'd rather make a stripped down kernel into a car pc or something of the sort.
<jmp_> hi to all, do somebody know how to install mysql on ubuntu
<chelz> tobi_: have nvidia-settings save a new config
<iceroot> jmp_: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<phil-j> hello
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  i used serial cables the other day to transfer stuff to/from my AMIGA. :)
<Dr_Willis> !mysql | jmp_
<ubottu> jmp_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phil-j> Can anyone help me test my VNC server?
<BlackDalek> gthumb's photo import does not work.. why?
<cort> chelz:  follwed these steps to update libraries but not sure I am doing it right:Set your library search path
<cort> Note This section was added in an update on 31 Nov 2009
<cort> If you want the grass plugin to load in QGIS, you also need to ensure your library path is updated. I do it system wide. First edit /etc/ld.so.conf as root and add this line:
<cort> Now do:
<cort> sudo ldconfig
<FloodBot3> cort: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> phil-j:  fire up a vnc client and try it out?   thats the ultimate test.
<rick_> Dr_Willis well if you found a usb port on an Amiga i'd wonder how you frankenstien'd that into it!!!
<chelz> cort: join #qgis-community-team and #qgis
<cort> oops sorry
<airtonix> rick_, serial cable != usb
<Dr_Willis> rick_:  of course Now i realize that the linux kernel can read/write amiga FS' so i can move the amigas hd  to this box copuy stff over. :)
<tobi_> chelz I've already did configure it to use 1680x1050, and saved xorg.conf successfully, it just keeps changing to 1440x900 on every boot right before icons on desktop appear
<rick_> airtonix yeah real old school serial
<BlackDalek> On gthumb, I can see the thumbnails from the camera but it is not importing anything at all.. the import button just depresses when I click it but nothing happens. Why?
<airtonix> rick_, although you might find a funky rs232 to usb dongle around somewhere :)
<jmp_> iceroot_ thanks, process is running
<iceroot> jmp_: great
<jmp_> ubottu,  thanks too
<Dr_Willis> I have usb-> serial and usb->parallel
<chelz> tobi_: well mint is not ubuntu, for the record. you'll have to ask them in #LinuxMint
<tobi_> chelz mint channels are dead :P
<chelz> !mint | tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> phil-j:  for vnc over the internet you should be setting up a ssh tunnle.
<chelz> !mintsupport > tobi_
<ubottu> tobi_, please see my private message
<tobi_> chelz it might be 185 drivers which are awful at resolutions handling
<Dr_Willis> 'mint channels are dead' -> good reason to use actual ubuntu.
<mdg2> chelz: what was your question
<rick_> airtonix I remember when those dongles first came out!
<SecondInfinity> so has anyone heard any nice features that are supposed to be present in the next Ubuntu release, 10.04?
<SecondInfinity> I haven't been keeping us
<SecondInfinity> up*
<BlackDalek> Also when I plug my camera in I get two import photo dialogue boxes put up - neither of which work.
<Dr_Willis> SecondInfinity:  they change daily. :) but it should be calming down  soon i imagine
<chelz> mdg2: what question?
<iceroot> SecondInfinity: LTS is the best feautre  also use #ubuntu+1
<berl69> francais
<chelz> !fr | berl69
<ubottu> berl69: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<mdg2> chelz: sorry thought you were asking about mint (mint 8 rocks)
<SecondInfinity> LTS? Long term support?
<chelz> mdg2: nope, just stating that this channel isn't for mint support
<chelz> !lts | SecondInfinity
<ubottu> SecondInfinity: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jmp_> berlo69 , qu'est ce qui ne va pas?
<phil-j> Dr_Willis: I know VNC sessions should be sent over SSH. I was just wondering if anyone had a spare screen they can throw me to see if I configured my router right
<SecondInfinity> So, in actuality, what does LTS mean?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello i would like to encrypt a file how can i do this?
<iceroot> phil-j: ip, then i will use nmap to check if 5900 is open
<SecondInfinity> Dont we already get support for Ubuntu? Isnt that more important for businesses or organizations using Ubuntu?
<iceroot> SecondInfinity: see what ubottu told you about lts
<phil-j> iceroot: 62.56.123.67
<iceroot> SecondInfinity: suport = security fixes
<rick_> looks like your screen name is already encrypted, kepp it up
<ZykoticK9> SecondInfinity, "support" in this case means updates, etc.
<Flannel> SecondInfinity: LTS are supported for 3 years (or 5 on the server) instead of the usual 18 months
<chelz> BlackDalek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos
<conner_> any reason why I can't view Youtube videos?
<iceroot> phil-j: port is filterd
<chelz> SecondInfinity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos
<chelz> er
<chelz> SecondInfinity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<SecondInfinity> So that means that 10.04 is going to be reliably stable
<iceroot> phil-j: so the firewall/router is blocking it
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hmm better questions if i encrypt something with kgpg which are the chances of someone accessing that file?
<chelz> SecondInfinity: yes. for people that want a longer upgrade cycle
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> say i use a long password with numbers symbols capital letters
<Dr_Willis> conner_:  try the google chrome browser (or the latest firefox) and the html5 'testing' feature. :) been playing with that all week
<jmp_> iceroot, then how to launch it,
<SecondInfinity> I dont mind the 18 month upgrade cycle but I guess for businesses or something it would be great
<chelz> !encrypted | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<conner_> okay
<iceroot> asdfasdfasdfasdf: that its not possible to crack it within a human life-time
<Yixter> Anyone got any tips for staying awake ?
<iceroot> jmp_: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Dr_Willis> Yixter:  cattle prod.
<rick_> Yixter caffiene!
<Dougdoug4> Yixter: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> SecondInfinity: instead of upgrading every six months, you get to upgrade every two years.  It's a pretty nice benefit of LTS.
<Dougdoug4> ;)
<chelz> asdfasdfasdfasdf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Yixter> Can someone please tell me why i would like to use ubuntu instead of say vista? iv tried it and i dont see the point?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> iceroot, i dont want to use a encrypted folder/partition, i need to backup this file to a dvd
<jmp_> iceroot, I want to create data base using mysql queries
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, gpg can do single files
<SecondInfinity> I kind of like having new features every 6 months
<chelz> !freedom | Yixter
<phil-j> iceroot: My VNC server is on port 5500
<ubottu> Yixter: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Flannel> SecondInfinity: Then you'll likely choose to stick with the regular six month upgrade cycle
<chelz> !av > Yixter
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> airtonix, good can it be cracked in human life time?
<ubottu> Yixter, please see my private message
<Yixter> good point, but besides that issue, what actaul advantage?
<SecondInfinity> GnuPG is good for encrypting files, as well as email using enigmail+thunderbird or evolution
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, install seahorse and gpg, then you can right click on a file in nautilus and select encrypt
<chelz> !truecrypt | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Yixter> i mean, as far as im concerned i got windows free with my computer
<SecondInfinity> Why would someone prefer a longer release cycle, the hassle of setting the system up?
<Ana1> Hello
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, depends on the encryption strength you use
<BlackDalek> gthumb's import photos function is NOT working. NOTHING is happening when I click import.
<chelz> Yixter: vast amounts of open source and free (as in cost) software. also free as in the four freedoms.
<chelz> !hi | Ana1
<ubottu> Ana1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rick_> do you need to reinstall ubuntu with each release cycle or does it just update itself and keep on working?  I;ve only been using karmic for 2 months now.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> chelz, dont want a partition encrypted , i need to move this file to a dvd.
<ZykoticK9> Yixter, this is offtop for this channel, perhaps you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Ana1> I got a great trouble, I upgraded my ubuntu yesterday and now I cant access my other OS
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, i think that encyrption ultimately just keeps morons from getting your data and only slows down educated and determined people...
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> airtonix, uhm which should i use then?
<Flannel> Yixter: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to ask that question
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495062
<Ana1> I got a great trouble, I upgraded my ubuntu yesterday and now I cant access my other OS
<rick_> Ana1 most likely that has something to do with the grub bootloader.  search the net for fixing the grub bootloader
<chelz> asdfasdfasdfasdf: there's a program called GnuPrivacyGuard
<Viking667> I have a question. I've got ubuntu plus the majority of the Ubuntu Studio packages installed. Where do I find the actual sound files used for the sound theme? I'm trying to debug why one sound in particular only ever appears in the left ear.
<chelz> Ana1: what error messages do you get?
<chelz> !sound | Viking667
<ubottu> Viking667: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ana1> says nothing
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> k thx
<Ana1> just never loads the OS
<BlackDalek> gthumb is useless.
<Nahsei> after i installed virtualbox i cannot hear/listen anything in ubuntu... help?
<chelz> rick_: ubuntu will only update when you tell it to
<ZykoticK9> Viking667, have a look in /usr/share/sounds/gnome 'might' be in there
<Viking667> I'm not having trouble with sound at all... just one sound FILE.
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, are you using 9.10 ?
<Viking667> I'll try that, thank you.
<chelz> BlackDalek: you could try filing a bug. there's a channel #gnome on irc.gnome.net
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> so i create a 15 character password, any idea where to write it down so i dont forget it?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> airtonix, nope
<chelz> asdfasdfasdfasdf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords#Write%20Your%20Passwords%20Down
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, which one then ?
<Ana1> so I'll have to look up for the grub right?
<SolarisBoy> Nahsei: are you using a virtual audio card in any VMs?
<chelz> Ana1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> airtonix, none using fedora atm
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, ok, but you are asking about this for ubuntu i assume ?
<Ana1> the  HD stiil have the space that used to have for the other  OS, but when I try to search documents, seems to be empty
<Nahsei> SolarisBoy: right now i'm not using virtualbox... actually i purged virtualbox and tried to reinstall pulseaudio, but didn't work
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> airtonix, for both, still since i dont want to encrypt a folder/partition just a file to burn it to a dvd, it doesnt matter whether i use ubuntu or not :)
<ZykoticK9> Nahsei, this might assist you http://www.ghacks.net/2010/02/03/managing-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<dooglus> when I boot from livecd, eth0 exists.  when I boot from hdd, it doesn't.  help?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> so its probably the same app you guys tell me here, just instead of typing apt-get install i type yum install ^^
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, since seahorse and gnupg are installed by default on ubuntu 9.10, you just need to install seahorse-plugins to get the right click > encrypt entry. : http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=1842
<chelz> !es | Ana1
<ubottu> Ana1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nahsei> thanks
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, also, revelation password manager has a nice strong password generator
<nixjr> Is 1 hour to convert an avi file to dvd video format, an unreasonably long length of time?
<ZykoticK9> nixjr, or longer
<rick_> is there a way to use apt-get check to check all the installed programs to make sure they have all the dependencies or do you have to do it one by one?
<airtonix> asdfasdfasdfasdf, after installing seahorse-plugins... i think you need to either kill nautilus and restart it or logout to restart X
<kgs> I am interested in scaling my CPU frequencies while running on battery, but my system reports two CPUs (0 and 1). Is it necessary to set the desired frequency on both? I am using the panel applet for this.
<Flannel> rick_: If they're installed (and not broken), then they've got all their dependencies. So, 'sudo apt-get upgrade' should tell you if you've got broken packages
<chelz> kgs: CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.24.1
<rick_> kgs if it's a dual core processor they should scale together automatically
<chelz> rick_: apt does that automatically, as long as all the packages you've installed are through apt
<kgs> chelz, What do you mean?
<IronRoses> giving ubuntu a go
<chelz> kgs: you can google that and find out what it is and add it to your ubuntu
<chelz> !hi | IronRoses
<ubottu> IronRoses: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nixjr> ZykoticK9, just did my first conversion and it took 55mins, do you believe thats satisfactory?
<IronRoses> ok, so i goit ATI drivers working (the offical drivers from the ati site instead of the crap that ubuntu gives you) and got crossover and steam running just fine too
<chelz> nixjr: i hear handbrake is good
<felipecnn> somebody have any dificult to install the dbdesigner in ubuntu 9.04?
<kgs> rick_, It is not a dual core. It is an Intel Atom. I think it is a "virtual" dual core. Hyperthreading and whatnot.
<airtonix> chelz, if you read what kgs just typed, you will see that he/she is already using that
<ZykoticK9> nixjr, converting to DVD MPEG is time consuming - depends on the CPU being used - it's cerainly resonable
<IronRoses> my only pro0blem is with crossover and banshee. Crossover steals the sound module from every other applicationl is there a fix for this anywhere?
<felipecnn> because mine appears starting DBDesigner... but nothing happens
<chelz> airtonix: ah didn't see that
<kgs> chelz, I already have the required software packages. They were included by default.
<chelz> kgs: yes you have to set it in both
<Ana1> is someone going to explain me what happend between the upgrade and my other >OS? and how can I get it back?
<VaultDweller> heey
<rick_> kgs IIFC the atom processor does have a dual core variant, so yo should be fine with whatever scaling program you find
<VaultDweller> I need help
<kgs> I see.
<airtonix> kgs, this is something im interested in also (i have a hp mini 311-1018tu).... but i dont think the applet is the way to go.
<VaultDweller> I need to identify the brand and model of my cousin's ethernet adapter for Windows 7.
<VaultDweller> I've booted into Ubuntu
<VaultDweller> I'm wondering if there is a way to identify it
<VaultDweller> :P
<airtonix> VaultDweller, lspci
<Dr_Willis> VaultDweller:  check 'lspci' output for starters
<kgs> airtonix, what do you see wrong with the applet?
<VaultDweller> ok
<chelz> IronRoses: could be an alsa/oss issue
<VaultDweller> thanks
<Dr_Willis> VaultDweller:  then thers proberly some oher tools as well. but yiou mean to say that Win7 dident auto-matically see it?
<knoppies> I have ubuntu 9.10 server install with the desktop installed. I have an FX5200 and the nvidia drivers installed. The resolution used to be something above 1024x768 but after I restarted it, it has reset to 640x480 and I can't get it any higher. got any suggestions?
<airtonix> kgs, mainly that the applet expects to use /proc/acpi/* and there isn't much there for us to use
<rick_> kgs i have ubuntu running on my laptop with an amd dual core processor and setting the speed on one core also automatically sets the speed on the other core at the same time
<Nahsei> SolarisBoy: that webpage doesn't help me much...
<kgs> rick_, I see. I will have to fiddle with it and see what works for my hardware.
<EastDallas> knoppies: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at a command prompt
<b0w> Hello !!! how can see what type of sound card i got???
<EastDallas> knoppies: then restart x
<airtonix> kgs, what machine do you have ?
<switch10_> does anyone know how to use mpg123 to stream a music file from my server?  I am trying:  mpg123 dave@xxx.xxx.x.xxx:~/Music/song_i_want_to_play
<kgs> airtonix, This is a Dell Mini 10v.
<knoppies> eastdallas, thanks. How do I restart X? can I just do a restart?
<EastDallas> knoppies: yes
<kgs> airtonix, The applet seems to work for me.
<rick_> airtonix in other words kgs has a netbook
<airtonix> rick_, ...
<b0w> Hello !!! how can see what type of sound card i got???
<knoppies> EastDallas, I did that in SSH and nothing happened. let me go have a look at the machine.
<ZykoticK9> switch10_, i think you'd need to setup NFS/Samba/SSHFS to accomplish what you want
<switch10_> bow: lshw
<airtonix> b0w, you c an use "lspci" in the terminal
<Nahsei> b0w: lspci -v (i think) and you see the part that says audio...
<switch10_> ZykoticK9: thanks
<DilTheKosher> How do I login on irc?
<EastDallas> knoppies: it won't really look like it does anything
<ZykoticK9> b0w, "lspci | grep -i audio" might be a little easier to sort through
<knoppies> EastDallas, ok, thanks. its restarting now
<EastDallas> knoppies: it will just return you to a prompt
<sero> hi
<knoppies> EastDallas, and then how would I load the desktop?
<mdg2> switch10_: I've heard good reviews of mediatomb
<b0w> thanks ZykoticK9
<b0w> that did the work! :)
<switch10_> mdg2: is that some kind of file sharing client?
<sero> i installed the radeon driver from the xorg-edgers ppa, but now i want to go back and install xorg 7.4 and then the ati driver
<rick_> bow if you want to find out what sound card you have and your used to windows, open up your "ubuntu software center" and search for "device manager".  install that and it's basically the counterpart to windows device manager
<kgs> airtonix, can you tell me more about this /proc/acpi business?
<mdg2> switch10_: its for mediastreaming
<sero> the problem is: i can't install Xorg 7.4 though aptitude
<semitones> heyo -- I have a problem with wicd -- sometimes, if I leave the computer idle and come back, wicd can't find any networks, and the only way I could fix it was to restart
<switch10_> mdg2: sweet i'll check it out.  Thanks
<mdg2> switch10_: your welcome :)
<Nahsei> my sound stoped working after installing virtualbox... what should i do? the troubleshooters didn't help me much...
<sero> *through
<allowoverride> quick question - i just installed a new ubuntu server with 3 nic cards. im trying to figure out why eth0/1/2 will not ping gw. resolv.conf is good, /etc/hosts is good, and /etc/network/interfaces is good, set to dhcp. is this typical of ubuntu-server ? to not allow ping gw?
<jordy240> hi would halo 2 for pc work on ubuntu via wine?
<airtonix> kgs, last night i tried looking for info about getting temp readouts... and controlling fan speeds... i first tried using lm-sensors but it returned nothing and there seems to be nothing relevant in the /proc/acpi directories
<Nahsei> i tried to add myself to audio group, reinstall pulseaudio, modprobe... well, many things... nothing worked
<airtonix> kgs, have a look in your /proc/acpi directories, you should see some files there which can give data when you use cat on them.
<ZykoticK9> jordy240, not looking good http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8117&iTestingId=12382
<hexmare> anyone having issues with karmic and nvidia graphics cards having low res?
<dandaman1> i have a problem that needs solving....
<allowoverride> i took out the 2 other cards, and not familiar to remove their physical configs, and im using the on-board nic at present. 1. i set interfaces to eth1 now, since ifconfig said no card there for eth0, but did when i put ethcable into on-board card. little confused here. someone help me with residual configs or with adding on-board nic?
<airtonix> hexmare, nope! :)
<jordy240> thank you ZykoticK9
<Viking667> meh. I'm out of here. I can't seem to find the recalcitrant soundfile, nor why it's playing only on one speaker.
<hexmare> airtronix :> what cards are you using?
<allowoverride> right now im have error on cmdline tty0 stating,,,    failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socke: no such file or dir
<rick_> hexmare good luck, nvidia and linux is a black art sometimes
<dandaman1> so i have this netbook with ubuntu netbook remix and a desktop with ubuntu 9.10. I'm laying on my couch with my netbook and i want to play some music on my speakers connected to my desktop(my desktop uses rhythmbox to play music). is there any software that can allow me to do this if im on the same LAN network?
<knoppies> EastDallas, it worked. Thanks.
<allowoverride> how to reinstall onboard nic drivers? i guess is where i should start
<hexmare> Rick > I am finding that out. Laptop fires off no issue. Desktop , with 2 8800 gts, no go
<allowoverride> anyone good?
<airtonix> !anyone > allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride, please see my private message
<allowoverride> ubble to connect to system bus
<allowoverride> oh ok airtonix thanks
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  thats doable with pulse audio and the right setup
<rick_> hexmare idk about the desktops, usually you have better luck with regular nvidia graphics cards, but laptops (like mine) usually customize the nvidia hardware somewhat and makes supporting them in linux even harder
<ZykoticK9> dandaman1, setup an NFS/Samba/SSHFS share on your desktop, then it will be like the files are on the netbook and you can use any player you want
<dandaman1> Dr_Willis: what do you mean the right setup?
<airtonix> hexmare, on my desktop i have a 8800gts 512mb, and on my netbook i have an Ion 256mb
<allowoverride> airtonix: can you help our not
<allowoverride> i can provide info easily
<ranjan>  my ubuntu media players are not audibles,,,,,,,through my laptop speakers but are audible with my headphones....my laptop speaker is very much fine (i checked it) ..any body suggest me the solution for it............
<dandaman1> ZykoticK9: but then i will only be able to play music on my netbook speakers if im just using the files
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  set up the pulse audio settings properly on each box. You can then tell pc1 to putput sound to pc2
<Dr_Willis>  just install
<Dr_Willis>  │             | paprefs and pavucontrol, set auth off in paprefs, then use the pulse gnome applet to set default pulse server to the server
<hexmare> Airtronix, running 2 8800gt on my desktop , and will only do 640x480
<airtonix> allowoverride, since nic drivers are part of the kernel, you can start by trying to use a previous version of the kernel (if you still have them listed in your grub menu)
<allowoverride> I have an issue - i can not ping gw. can someone help out?
<knoppies> hexmare, have you installed drivers?
<allowoverride> airtonix: its a fresh install
<allowoverride> no prev ver
<airtonix> hexmare, why are you running two? it has no appreciable benefit
<ZykoticK9> dandaman1, sorry miss read you - perhaps you could just SSH into your desktop and run an app there - should output to your speakers (if the files are on the desktop)???
<sero> hmm help me please
<dandaman1> Dr_Willis: yeah but the music files aren't on my netbook, i want to use the playlists on my desktop, maybe a remote connection or something?
<mdg2> allowoverride: what's "gw"?
<airtonix> mdg2, gateway
<dandaman1> ZykoticK9: yeah just came to that conclusion
<allowoverride> route add default gw look familar?
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  you can run a media player on pc1. and have the sound to to the speakers of pc2 wasent that what you asked>
<hexmare> airtronix > 3 monitors
<nixjr> why are programs in linux, such a small download, compared to their windows equivalents? for example my windows copy of openoffice is several hundred mb, this linux one is <100mb
<ranjan>  my ubuntu media players are not audibles,,,,,,,through my laptop speakers but are audible with my headphones....my laptop speaker is very much fine (i checked it) ..any body suggest me the solution for it............
<sero> i wanna downgrade Xorg to version 7.4
<airtonix> hexmare, ok understand now.
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  or use some remote share/thing i guess if you want to play the FILES from pc1 on a player on pc2
<dandaman1> Dr_Willis: no, the files are on the desktop, sorry bout that didnt specify, i can just do this with a remote connection
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  because of how dependencies are handles
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  you can play/mount remote machines in a dozen differnt ways to access files
<airtonix> hexmare, its not something i've tried... I assume you've exhausted any results google provides ?
<ZykoticK9> dandaman1, you might want to check out MPD as well
<dandaman1> im gonna hop on unr gimme a sec
<dandaman1> on windows right now
<knoppies> hexmare, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hexmare> Airtronix > Only time I can get 1680x1050 is without nvidia drivers, and even then only 1 monitor
<sero> BUT i cant, because apt-get only shows xorg ver 7.6
<ranjan> Dr.willis  my ubuntu media players are not audibles,,,,,,,through my laptop speakers but are audible with my headphones....my laptop speaker is very much fine (i checked it) ..any body suggest me the solution for it............
<hexmare> trying now
<allowoverride> I have an issue - i can not ping gateway ip 192.168.1.1, can someone help out?
<azabach> k lo k
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  not really. ive seen peple in jhere befir with 'speakers vs headphone'  problems. My speakers do have a headphone port.. so ive never tried it
<intok> there a way to force clear items from the tmp folder without restarting? flash keeps crapping out and leaving vids behind that can't be deleted, trashing and tossing them doesn't free up the space they're taking up
<knoppies> hexmare, then restart the PC.
<scunizi> hexmare: is that with the drivers supplied by ubuntu or the latest/greatest from nvidia?
<rick_> allowoverride are you sure thats the ip address of your router?
<airtonix> hexmare, most of the stuff i see involves using xorg.conf which is ignored by ubuntu after 8.10 i think.
<allowoverride> so, can someone walk me through troubleshooting?
<knoppies> hexmare, Hope it doesnt break something. Good luck. see you back here in a bit.
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf is not ignored. My nvidia settings are in mine
<hexmare> oh I am not going anywhere
<ranjan> knoppies  my ubuntu media players are not audibles,,,,,,,through my laptop speakers but are audible with my headphones....my laptop speaker is very much fine (i checked it) ..any body suggest me the solution for it............
<hexmare> I am on my laptop in here
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, excuse my ignorance, im trying to wrap my windows-mind around this, would a good comparison of a dependency be something like vb6 runtime, .net, jre etc?
<hexmare> desktop is whats thrashed ;)
<hexmare> rebooting that now
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  yes and 100's of other little things
<rick_> hexmare do you have nvidia graphics on the laptop?
<hexmare> yup, and that works fine
<mdg2> ranjan: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and see if everything is turned up
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  see windows apps pop some installer that installs dx9 for example.. that you allready have.. well you just had to redownload it even tho you dident need it for that app
<allowoverride> im serious. its a new ubuntu-server install, i installed with all 3 nics. and now im at the point where i will just restart the install and start again. it doesnt make any sense. matter of fact, this happend a while go. i did the route add default gw 192.168.1.1 , ipfconfig eth0 up,  and nothing.
<hexmare> as for what versions I have tried, I have done 185 and 195.03
<semitones> is there a way to see why wicd was misbehaving?
<rick_> hexmare which version drivers are you using?
<Dr_Willis> nixjr:  windows program/install problems are often becuase the makers dont include all the needed extra windows support stuff.
<scunizi> does openJDK conflict with sun-java-6?
<dandaman1> ok so if i want to remote connect to my desktop on my netbook and get a graphical interface what should i be doing/using?
<knoppies> ranjan, I dont know why you highlighted my name, but no. Im going to assume you have your audio port unplugged when you say the speakers dont work?
<allowoverride> the odd thing is, when in installed, it worked fine. static ip'd and all, but when i rebooted, it wouldnt ping yahoo.com or ip gw.
<allowoverride> shrugs...
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  that wasent what you were asking about befor,
<rick_> hexmare 195 isn't even supported by ubuntu yet is it
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, perhaps it just a typo but the command is "ifconfig" not "ipconfig" or "ipfconfig"
<dandaman1> i know, but itll work
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  you can use the vncserver feature of gnome to do that
<dandaman1> kk
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: i typed ifconfig eth0 up
<hexmare> rick let me double check what I have
<allowoverride> used tab completion
<ranjan> hexmare  my ubuntu media players are not audibles,,,,,,,through my laptop speakers but are audible with my headphones....my laptop speaker is very much fine (i checked it) ..any body suggest me the solution for it............
<Dr_Willis> dandaman1:  if you can see the 2nd pc's monitor you could use syngery to just controll it from pc1's mouse and keyboard
<jumpnmustang> is there a channel for easy peasy users?
<hexmare> rick , yeah 195.36.03 is available
<Dr_Willis> brb
<rick_> hexmare where at?
<dandaman1> dr willis, chair in the way of the monitor :(
<jumpnmustang> or does it matter?
<hexmare> nvidias site
<scunizi> hexmare: make sure if you install that, that you uninstall the nvidia bits supplied by ubuntu
<Kujablak> Hi, when I boot I have this screen "Grub loading stage1.5" twice and it's slowy my boot down, how can I avoid this ?
<allowoverride> im pretty sure this is not normal issue, and if your good, this should be a challenge. i really dont want to start from scratch and kill another 45 mins
<SirStan> Are there any good free dns hosts out there?
<knoppies> allowoverride, use ifconfig to see the names of your network interfaces. My eth0 renamed itself to eth0_rename
<knoppies> allowoverride, I havnt worked out how to rename it back though, I just used my other network interface eth1
<allowoverride> lo is only showing now
<scunizi> SirStan: opendns is one of the fastest according to some article I just read a week ago
<hexmare> damn all this rebooting you would think I was on windoze
<yester64> hi
<knoppies> allowoverride, use the -a option
<SirStan> scunizi: sorry; hosting.
<sero> allowoverride: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<allowoverride> knoppies: thats what i tried initially, still same thing.
<rick_> hemare lmao your insulting linux now
<knoppies> allowoverride, ifconfig -a?
<allowoverride> sero: sb. i did that by the way a few times. ill try again
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, if all you're seeing is "lo" that's loopback - would expain to being able to ping DG
<Guest60161> hi i encrypted a file using 4096 and it generated a .asc file, now what i dont understand is that in options theres the export gpg password or even retrieve other persons passwords. so does this mean someone can just open the file retrieving the pass i created?!
<allowoverride> ok, -a worked
<hexmare> I thought that would amuse you
<allowoverride> show eth1
<scunizi> hexmare: no reboot necessary .. when you install the nvidia drivers you have to be at cli with gdm shutdown.. install then "sudo service gdm start" to bring graphics back up
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis: im back sorry
<sero> allowoverride: then it's sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<knoppies> allowoverride, are you supposed to be seeing an eth0 as well?
<hexmare> scunizi I had done that before I just tried with a reboot still no go
<allowoverride> ok that good.
<dario> hi everyone
<Guest60161> please help me
<allowoverride> now, how can i tell my ip address? with ifconfig
<allowoverride> cuz its not showing any dhcp'd ip
<scunizi> hexmare: I missed most of the previous conversation.. what are you trying to accomplish?
<m0nk3y> anyone know how to stop maximized windows from going below the bottom panel in gnome
<knoppies> allowoverride, I would read man ifconfig
<allowoverride> knoppies: nah, thats not gonna help
<allowoverride> but thanks
<hexmare> scunizi , getting more then 640x480 out of my 8800gt graphics cards under karmic
<Fauntix> First question: I cant seem to find any info to get my finepoint drive for tablet laptop to work on 9.10
<allowoverride> im pretty familiar with ifconfig
<scunizi> hexmare: lcd monitor or crt?
<allowoverride> enough for this issue that is
<knoppies> allowoverride, Im not.
<hexmare> 21" lcd x 3
<allowoverride> knoppies: thanks
<knoppies> hexmare, nice.
<dario> @webdeveloppers: i've installed zend framework. now, how can i get it running?
<hexmare> knoppies will be a lot nicer ounce karmic uses them
<knoppies> hexmare, I assume that means the dpkg-reconfigure didnt work?
<allowoverride> when i ping 4.2.2.2    network is unreachable
<hexmare> knopies no it didnt
<hexmare> I am about to downgrade to 9.04
<knoppies> hexmare, it worked for me (one monitor, on an FX5200) but under gnome.
<hexmare> under gnome here
<sero> allowoverride: ifconfig
<allowoverride> question - if i reboot, with ubuntu server automatically find that 2 nics are gone, and only one onboard nic remains?
<sero> :P
<rick_> hemare just wait 2 more months and 10.04 will be out
<ae86-drifter_> dario what does top | grep zend show?
<hexmare> LOL
<alyssum> how can i have simple resolution of local domain hosts in an ubuntu-only network?  i have edited /etc/hostnams but nslookup still won't work, because the domain is nonexistant (no surpise here, i made it up).  does nslookup utilize the /etc/hostname file?
<esicam> after i installed ubuntu 9.10 my laptop lost the sound but in window it is working
<allowoverride> im remember in redhat, kudzu fixed all that
<hexmare> well I will just downgrade to 9.04
<Fauntix> First question: I cant seem to find any info to get my finepoint drive for tablet laptop to work on 9.10
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> please help me
<scunizi> hexmare: by 3?  three monitors? ok.. start with one leaving the others unplugged.. get that going first.. then add the next.. remember that there are really 2 different resolutions you're working with .. the size of X and the rez of each monitor.. X needs to be the size of the 3 put together.. xrandr handles a lot of that.. also nvidia-settings
<ZykoticK9> hexmare, i have an 8800GT and it worked under 9.10 (and under 10.04)
<xangua> !ask | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knoppies> allowoverride, I would turn the machine off, then reseat all the PCI cards, and boot it up again, see if that helps. But I seem to know less about this than you do.
<rick_> Fauntix First Question:  what is a finepoint drive?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> xangua, i asked my question up :)
<m0nk3y> anyone know how to stop maximized windows from going below the bottom panel in gnome
<allowoverride> im pretty much explained what i did early quite well, sorry if you missed it, i tried to not make it too big a paragraph.
<Fauntix> hey Dr_Willis is back
<allowoverride> knoppies: did that
<ranjan> esicam  my ubuntu media players are not audibles,,,,,,,through my laptop speakers but are audible with my headphones....my laptop speaker is very much fine (i checked it) ..any body suggest me the solution for it............
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  no im not :P
<hexmare> ok , give me a min to climb under my desk to unplug these
<dario> still working ae86-drifter... the cursor dosen't jump on a new input line...
<shifty-tl> Hello, I recently updated the kernel from my karmic install to 2.6.27-19, I noticed that from Grub I was still loading from 2.6.27-16, so I removed 2.6.27-16, and now I can't boot :S, how can I fix this?
<dandaman1> how do i find out the address of my desktop so i can ssh to it?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> xangua,  hi i encrypted a file using 4096 and it generated a .asc file, now what i dont understand is that in options theres the export gpg password or even retrieve other persons passwords. so does this mean someone can just open the file retrieving the pass i created?!
<scunizi> hexmare: don't do it while the computer is booted..
<ae86-drifter_> dandaman1, ifconfig
<blakkheim> dandaman1: echo `curl whatismyip.org`
<esicam> after i installed ubuntu 9.10 my laptop lost the sound but in window it is working. PLZ PLZ Help
<dandaman1> ty
<allowoverride> basically i did the basics, but im missing something im sure for ubuntu server. i think its not the same as desktop 9.10 version.
<alyssum> shifty-tl: did you hold shift while the computer boots up?  you should see the grub menu.
<Sachse_Siechtum> anybody home?
<Dr_Willis> Sachse_Siechtum:  No. :P
<ZykoticK9> esicam, fresh install or upgrade?
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis: Its for a tablet laptop ... Finepoint is the drive for the touch screen tablet
<allowoverride> when i installed, the nic worked fine, went to the net, got all the configs, files so forth. the moment i rebooted, it wouldnt ping gw. this is something NOT right for sure.
<shifty-tl> alyssum, well the grub loads, but the entry for ubuntu disappeared, memtest and windows xp is still there
<ZykoticK9> esicam, you might want to have a look at http://www.ghacks.net/2010/02/03/managing-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10/ give a couple of good tips for troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  means very little to me. Never seen/heard/used it.  the forums might have info on it
<mdg2> ranjan: double click the sound icon on your panel bar so it brings up sound dialog
<hexmare> oh god did that suck
<Sachse_Siechtum> I got a problem: I just burned an .img file with nero linux...but when I put the cd rom in the cdrom drive I get this message: Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<Sachse_Siechtum> .
<Fauntix> i googled the crud out of it
<scunizi> hexmare: do you also have 2 video cards?
<Sachse_Siechtum> (I'm using Xubuntu)
<hexmare> yes
<hexmare> if you tell me I need to pull one of them I think I am gonna flip
 * hexmare snickers
<ae86-drifter_> is there a way to recover a partition table / MFT if chkdsk and testdisk fail? my ntfs shows as unallocated/ fdisk shows a missing block of sectors. im running photorec now before i try anything, can anybody offer any other sugegstions? help would be much appreciated
<alyssum> shifty-tl: i guess that your grub menu didn't get updated correctly the first time you installed the new kernel...well, you can manually input the line to boot up by pressing 'e' in grub.  but have to look it up, i forgot all the options.
<allowoverride> question - how to i reconfigure the onboard nic drivers?  its a realtech semi RTL-0110sC/8159SC gigabit eth
<ranjan> mdg2 no changes ........yet
<allowoverride> im starting to think that the nic is in gig mode, and the router is in 100 meg mode
<nixjr> Dr_Willis, i see the benefit of dependencies, breaking down one thing into many small parts, to avoid redundecy, but does having something in many small pieces make it slower?
<esicam> zykotick9 it's fresh install, lap plays sound through headphone only in ubuntu and in windows, it works fine
<mdg2> ranjan: are you headphones plugged in right now?
<sero> allowoverride: lspci
<esicam> ranjan have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ZykoticK9> esicam, OH sorry - thought you had no sound at all -- don't know a solution for that (not the first time we've seen it tonight though)
<allowoverride> question - is there a way to slow the onboard nic card down manually? maybe this is why. during install it was using 100meg eth, but switched to gigE on reboot
<ranjan> no
<scunizi> hexmare: that can also be an issue.. in the past, and still.. if you install with more than one monitor plugged in and more than one card things get goofy.. I think you're experiencing the "goofy" part of it.. you'll need to hand write a xorg most likely.. but if you don't have anything important on the machine.. get rid of one card and all but one monitor and reinstall.. then add one thing at a time..
<allowoverride> sero: i did that
<shifty-tl> alyssum, ok I'll try that, I did notice before I booted that the new kernel is no longer installed in /boot but somewhere else
<ranjan> mdg2 no
<alyssum> shifty-tl: you do have the initrd and vmlinuz files for the kernel in /boot right?
<allowoverride> just typed in that input
<shifty-tl> alyssum no
<ae86-drifter_> allowoverride, its called duplex
<hexmare> grrr
<allowoverride> ae86-drifter yep
<mdg2> ranjan: hoover your mouse pointer over the sound icon on the panel bar and see what it says
<sero> allowoverride: and? what it shows?
<hexmare> no nothing important on this particular drive
<sero> allowoverride: pastebin
<alyssum> shifty-tl: oh that would explain it.  you need those files in their for the grub menu to be automatically updated.  i think you can try copying them in there and regenerating the grub menu.  maybe it would help to use the live cd to do all that first.
<scunizi> hexmare: my feeling exactly... however if you want some reading.. check out.http://superuser.com/questions/65989/ubuntu-9-10-3-monitors-setup
<allowoverride> its a realtech semi RTL-0110sC/8159SC gigabit eth
<ae86-drifter_> mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0
<allowoverride> its a realtech semi RTL-0110sC/8159SC gigabit eth
<intok> is there a way to force clear items from the tmp folder without restarting? flash keeps crapping out and leaving vids behind that can't be deleted, trashing and tossing them doesn't free up the space they're taking up.
<esicam> ranjan try this in terminal aplay -l
<allowoverride> i dont see how thats going to help. i said its a gigabit E card.
<ranjan> mdg2 it says "output 97%,-0.76dB,internal audio analog sterio
<shifty-tl> alyssum, this  is a live cd, but I forgot where 2.6.27-19 installed the image.
<ae86-drifter_> allowoverride, it switches it to 100mbps mode
<ae86-drifter_> mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0
<Blindsite1> hello, just thought I'd drop in and say hi.
<ae86-drifter_> hi
<jx3> hi
<yester64> hello, i wonder if u can stream hulu
<sero> allowoverride: you said you have three of these, don¡t you?
<allowoverride> sero: i have 1 card installed now
<sero> ah ok
<allowoverride> im beyond the other two nics, they are on the counter
<ShifftyOne> Is there a way to install Linux on top of Linux without loosing any downloads, etc.?
<mdg2> ranjan: go to Preferences > Sound and test each sound config
<allowoverride> im pretty sure he router max speed is 100 megs.
<alyssum> shifty-tl: make sure you mount your local drive and try using the find command---> find /path/to/drive -name "2.6.27-19"
<ZykoticK9> ShifftyOne, if you have a separte /home directory then yes
<edbian> ShifftyOne, Be more specific.  That question doesn't make a whole lot of sense...
<sero> allowoverride: is eth1 "up"?
<allowoverride> says UP
<ZykoticK9> ShifftyOne, sorry s/directory/partition
<stiqr> anyone here used twitter before?  when you write a message like,  @obama, does that person get to see my message??
<shifty-tl> alyssum, ok will try that
<allowoverride> inet6 addre:.... blah blah... typcial but no dhcp'd ip given
<sero> allowoverride: ok, IP?
<ae86-drifter_> allowoverride, did you try dhclient eth1
<allowoverride>  /etc/network/interfaces states auto eth1
<allowoverride> yes
<allowoverride> ae86-drifter yes
<allowoverride> oh wait,no
<sero> allowoverride: ifup eth1
<allowoverride> let me try sb.
<alyssum> shifty-tl: oh you will need wildcards before and after the version number "*2.6.27-19*"
<allowoverride> i didnt it manually
<ae86-drifter_> do it..
<allowoverride> yes sire
<ae86-drifter_> lol
<ranjan> mdg2 no gain
<allowoverride> unknown interface teh1-eth1
<allowoverride> ifup eth1 yeiled
<ae86-drifter_> ?
<allowoverride> typo
<allowoverride> eth1
<allowoverride> duh
<mdg2> ranjan: when you tested each setting you got no sound with anyof them?
<allowoverride> says, ignoring uknown interface eth1=eth1
<allowoverride> bet you never seen that b4 huh
<allowoverride> :)
<ZykoticK9> !enter > allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride, please see my private message
<knoppies> allowoverride, Ive seen that, I cant remember what caused it.
<ae86-drifter_> yes, when your interface is not properly configured
<alyssum> again...  looking for advice on setting resolving hostnames to ip on a local lan.  nslookup doesn't seem to use the /etc/hostname file.  is this the wrong command?  is there a better way than editing all those /etc/hostname files??
<allowoverride> knoppies: exactly
<m0nk3y> on ubuntu 9.10, when i maximize a window it goes below the bottom panel in gnome, anyone know how to fix this (i am on a netbook so the screen is small)
<sero> allowoverride: with ifconfig -a you can see all the interfaces, and with ifconfig you'll see the "up" ones
<ranjan> mdg2 yes
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: ?
<alyssum> sorry, s/hostname/hosts/g
<ae86-drifter_> allowoverride, can u paste ur eni file?
<mdg2> ranjan: is sound set to use Pulse audio?
<knoppies> sero, he knows that. but thanks for the help.
<allowoverride> ae86-drifter no,, i can not
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, don't use the "Enter" key so much - try and keep your posts on one line
<sero> knoppies: ok
<allowoverride> ae86-drifter im trying to type all relevent info though
<ranjan> mdg2 that means
<sero> well, who can help me? please
<knoppies> sero, whats you problem?
<sero> i want to downgrade Xorg to version 7.4
<ae86-drifter_> allowoverride, if you could pastebin the interfaces file maybe i could try and help you
<sero> BUT i can't, aptitude install 7.
<sero> *7.6 as the latest version
<knoppies> sero, I dont know.
<mdg2> ranjan: the program controlling sound is Pulse Audio ? Look in Prefernces > Sound and see if it is set to "auto" to Pulse audo or to Alsa
<knoppies> ae86-drifter_, do you know how to rename an interface?
<sero> I don't know why, i removed the ppa I was using
<syrinx2112> Hi all... anyone happen to know how to change the Resume setting, coming out of Sleep, so that you can use the keyboard?  Right now I have to hit the power button to Resume
<knoppies> syrinx2112, I dont, but would that be in ubuntu or your bios?
<allowoverride> nah, nevermind i will figure it, out, i figured someone with experience could have helped. i will fig it out like i usually have. i was just being lazy. as for you ZykoticK9 - i dont really need you picking in me. i have an issue here that is not standard. if you watching me so much, then why don't you step in with your vast knowledge and lend a hand.  you might actually see that this is a bug, and get some cheese points fo
<allowoverride> im out l8
<opakavic> syrinx2112: check that under power saving option
<syrinx2112> Cool, thank you Knoppies and Opakavic :D
<opakavic> syrinx2112: it should be under screensaver
<Coachj> thinking about getting a gateway laptop with windows 7. I will duelboot ubuntu any advice warnings etc...
<shifty-tl> alyssum, I used the command with wildcards but it doesn't seem to find it, I also tried searching them with nautilus
<knuck> anybody know where i can find a notebook under $300?
<ae86-drifter_> allowoverride is so arrogant
<aquiles> hi all
<opakavic> knuck: I sure here you can't
<Dr_Willis> knuck:  ive seen netbooks for under that.
<ranjan> mdg2 nothing like that
<Coachj> ebay?
<opakavic> Dr_Willis: hey :)
<knoppies> ae86-drifter_, thats his problem, do you know how to rename a network interface?
<Dr_Willis> knuck:  and a few notebooks on sale at xmas. but they were rather stripped down
<knuck> yeah, i've had trouble find some that cheap
<ae86-drifter_> knoppies, you should be able to in the ENI file
<mdg2> ranjan: please explaine "nothing like that"
<Dr_Willis> knuck:  the ones ive seen that cheap.. are normally that cheap for a reason.
<knoppies> ae86-drifter_, eni? file
<Dr_Willis> knuck:  better to save up a little more $$$
<ranjan> mdg2 no there is no pulse option
<knuck> i'm not really looking for anything too fancy, just not a netbook. a friend of mine is looking for something to replace her broken one
<hexmare> god does this suck
<knuck> thanks though :)
<alyssum> shifty-tl: do you have any initrd or vmlinuz files in /boot ?
<knoppies> hexmare, I really wish that worked. Ive always had dreams of setting up 4 monitors on a PC with ubuntu.
<opakavic> hexmare: can you please mind your words
<Dr_Willis> knuck:  ive seen some laptops these days that are  bigger then a netbook.. but cheaper then a notebook - since they dont have a optical drive
<ae86-drifter_> knoppies, oh no,, sorry use udev
<shifty-tl> alyssum, no I don't :(
<hexmare> knoppies oh I will get it working
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm running tf-b4rt on jaunty and noticed that it has problems displaying/handling chinese/japanese files.  even w/o tf-b4rt, creating chinese file names comes up with invalid characters.  is there a specific flag i need to enable in the filesystem e.g. utf8 so that the filesystem is able to handle unicode/chinese/japanese files?
<alyssum> shifty-tl: try running wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/.../main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/initrd.gz where ... is the version you are using (karmic?)
<knoppies> thank you ae86-drifter_.
<mdg2> ranjan: Under preferences, do you have a "pulse audio" instead of "sound"
<Coachj> Dr_Willis r u really a Dr.?
<opakavic> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_Willis> Coachj:  i got my degree in loveology
<Coachj> LOL
<alyssum> shifty-tl: and do the same for vmlinuz (just replace initrd.gz with vmlinuz) in that last line
<shifty-tl> alyssum, yes im using karmic but 64 bits
<opakavic> Dr_Willis: you can help me then, lol
<ranjan> mdg2 no it isn't
<mdg2> ranjan: sorry I mean pulse has its own menu, not in the sound menu entry
<alyssum> shifty-tl: amd64 you mean?
<shifty-tl> alyssum, link seems to be broken "/.../"
<ae86-drifter_> is there a way to recover a partition table / MFT if chkdsk and testdisk fail? my ntfs shows as unallocated/ fdisk shows a missing block of sectors. im running photorec now before i try anything, can anybody offer any other sugegstions? help would be much appreciated
<shifty-tl> alyssum, yes
<Blindsite1> excuse me.  I've just tried to do a systems update but a lot, if not most, of the updated files failed to download.   I've tried redownloading them a couple times now, keep getting fails.  So what's the next step?
<Blindsite1> I want to keep my system current
<ranjan> mdg2 no there isn't
<alyssum> shifty-tl: here's your files then --- http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<ae86-drifter_> Blindsite1, try checking your sources.list file and ping the hosts
<olskolirc> hey guys i found atunes its pretty cool
<olskolirc> i just want an xmms kinda player
<mdg2> ranjan: in a terminal type "lsmod" and search for sound and see what sound modules are in use
<ae86-drifter_> Blindsite1, did you add any custom repositories?
<Dr_Willis> Audacious - is similer to xmms/winamp
<ZykoticK9> ranjan, mdg2 "lsmod | grep snd_" might be a little easier to sort through
<scunizi> olskolirc: xmms2 or audacity (I think that's it.
<opakavic> Dr_Willis: no, audacious is a cliping tool.. its not a good player
<scunizi> audacious... !! that's it
<Dr_Willis> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 886 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<ZykoticK9> scunizi, audacity is the sound editor (you got it)
<blakkheim> opakavic: you're thinking of audacity bro..
<Dr_Willis> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (karmic), package size 2604 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<alyssum> shifty-tl: copy those to /boot and then trying chrooting to your original installation and run update-grub....i think that would work, but never tried it.  might want to google the steps for chrooting.
<opakavic> blakkheim: oops, ya.. you are right
<shifty-tl> alysumm, chrooting? copying is done, they are in boot now
<th3gr3g> ubuntu ibuntu we all buntu
<olskolirc> I can't get a gui on xmms2 can we?
<olskolirc> scunizi,
<th3gr3g> someone give me the newbie channel
<th3gr3g> bitte sehr
<opakavic> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<opakavic> !xmms2
<Dr_Willis> xmms2 jhas gui front ends
<scunizi> olskolirc: yes?
<edbian> th3gr3g, What's your question?  Maybe someone here can help!
<olskolirc> help me install it Dr_Willis ?
<aquiles> who can help me with a Router wrt54gand firmware
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  i dont use it.. fire up the packatge manager. install it.. install some front ends.. read the docs.
<opakavic> package*
<HAMMERArgs> I installed ubuntu on my laptop with an encrypted partition and I'm not prompted for my passphrase, and it hangs
<sero> same as aquiles here, please...
<sero> mine is bricked...
<Blindsite1> excuse me, but you gave me a url and suggested I check my source file and ping the host.  I've had ubuntu for like a week now, so I'm sorry if this sounds like a dumb question but what exactly do i do with the url (since when i went there via my browser it looks pretty raw and im guessing its meant to be parsed by the system) and how do i ping the host?
<opakavic> sero?
<ranjan> mdg2 http://pastebin.com/m18b6203e see this
<alyssum> shift-tl: if your original installation is mounted in /mnt/hda2 then, it should be as simple as running "chroot /mnt/hda2" from the terminal
<shifty-tl> ok
<ZykoticK9> Blindsite1, rather then trying to ping everything perhaps you could just try changing you source - System / Admin / Software Sources and chose a different server
<ranjan> zykotick9 plz send that command again
<ZykoticK9> ranjan, lsmod | grep snd_
<opakavic> mdg2: so where is alsa there?
<mdg2> ranjan: you are using oss.  You have a realtek sound card?
<ranjan> mdg2 yes realtek is with my laptop
<HAMMERArgs> I installed ubuntu on my laptop with an encrypted partition and I'm not prompted for my passphrase, and it hangs. Any ideas???
<mdg2> ranjan: did you ever hear sound, other than from headphones?
<opakavic> !alsa | ranjan
<ranjan> mdg2 not till now
<ubottu> ranjan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<screennameless> HAMMERArgs: Did you just install it? As in no data on the partitions?
<mdg2> ranjan: do an "lspci" in a terminal so we can see what more info about your sound card
<sero> bye ppl
<xtremox> cual es el canal en español?
<scunizi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shifty-tl> alyssum, ah got the command to go through :), but I got an error
<ranjan> mdg2 http://pastebin.com/m1df23bf9
<HAMMERArgs> screennameless: Yes, but I have windows partitions.
<shifty-tl> alyssum, how do I use paste bin so you can see?
<HAMMERArgs> screennameless: It just hangs and doesn't ask for a phrase
<screennameless> HAMMERArgs: Hmm... when you say not asking for a passphrase, you mean your login prompt doesn't come up?
<HAMMERArgs> Do I need to telll grub something?
<iWolf> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<HAMMERArgs> screennameless: it won't boot because it can't mount the root fs
<HAMMERArgs> .
<HAMMERArgs> /
<Guest28848> hi all
<edbian> Guest28848, Hi.
<screennameless> HAMMERArgs: Sounds like it may not have installed properly... I hate to say this, but you might just need to reinstall
<opakavic> ranjan: if you are using karmic, check whether you are in sound group, grep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<mdg2> ranjan: R700 audio device  - hmmm
<screennameless> The same thing happened to me once before, a reinstall fixed it
<HAMMERArgs> screennameless: Netbook requires it from the CLI
<HAMMERArgs> Not the CD
<alyssum> shifty-tl: http://pastebin.com/m3e9f2221 , right?
<shifty-tl> alyssum, http://pastebin.com/m3e9f2221
<Xenny> ok the problem at hand...
<shifty-tl> alyssum :D
<HAMMERArgs> So I was wondering if I have ommited config files somewhere?
<hexmare> I think tonight would be a great night to start drinking again , everys sytem I have touched has has crashed ;)
<shifty-tl> alyssum, yes although I wonder how you get it :)
<opakavic> Xenny: ?
<Xenny> i'm using an nvidia fx 5200 series card, i installed the suggested driver and from that point on had to start x manually, and then i noticed i couldn't set my screen resolution to anything but crap from the days of evga heh....
<ranjan> opakavic  grep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<alyssum> shifty-tl: hmm..  this is new to me, so i'm just kinda guessing here. did you chroot with sudo?
<xtremox> someone twitter client diferent of twittux?
<Xenny> so i installed the prop. driver.. and now it says my kernel module and display driver for xorg are different and it won't start
<hexmare> xenny join the club
<shifty-tl> alyssum, I tried both, it gives me a simmilar result
<opakavic> ranjan: what that command said?
<mdg2> if ranjan has sound in headset, would he not be a in sound group?
<ranjan> mdg2 yes i have R700 audio device
<Xenny> hexmare: same prob ?
<hexmare> yup
<opakavic> Xenny: i'm having the same card,...
<shifty-tl> alyssum: http://pastebin.com/m720899ff
<Jinxware> i have a strange problem with gnome-power-manager in dimming the screen before it turns off, if i set dim idle to 30 seconds and off to 1 minute it works fine.. but if i set dim idle to 9 minutes and off to 10 minutes it neither dims nor turns off
<Xenny> so we got 3 people wit the same problem :P
<Jinxware> could someone please check to verify if this is indeed a bug please
<Xenny> here that oh mighty package maintainers :P hehehehe
<mdg2> ranjan: we just need to figure out what module that needs and modprobe it
<opakavic> Xenny: which means, you did a kernel update.. :(
<Xenny> ya i did
<Xenny> opakavic: ya i did......
<Dravekx> uhhhh
<Xenny> opakavic:  is that bad ???
<Dravekx> I got an error? lol
<kayve> I installed AMD 64 can I watch YouTube?  Download links have "apturl" dialog that won't let me download
<opakavic> Xenny: which means, you have to create or compile new modules for that!
<ranjan> mdg2 how can i do that?
<shifty-tl> alyssum, can I use apt-get to install grub-pc?
<Xenny> opakavic:  doesn't the kernel package do this itself ?????
<Dravekx> Someone help me with this error? Im trying to install sendmail. http://pastebin.com/m722f663b
<Xenny> opakavic:  i didn't compile a kernel, or use a vanilla kernel...
<mdg2> ranjan: I'm googling - so far have found a bug report....
<opakavic> Xenny: no! , its a part of nvidia driver job
<Xenny> opakavic: well it said it did....
<Dravekx> im lost
<ZykoticK9> kayve, have you installed flashplugin-installer ?
<alyssum> shifty-tl: yes, it should be doable.  i'm looking at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41562
<kayve> apt-get install flashplugin-installer you say?
<screennameless> Freaking tethered internet... :P
<ZykoticK9> kayve, yup (it's included with ubuntu-restricted-extras BTW)
<edbian> kayve, Flash it tricky.  Make sure that you only have 1 flash package installed at a time.  If you have more than one they tend to block each other.
<opakavic> Xenny: what was your old kernel version?
<kayve> I just installed a fresh Ubuntu today
<Dravekx> http://pastebin.com/m722f663b  ?? idk why this wont install.
<Fauntix> *Kills his Ubuntu*
<Xenny> opakavic:  you mean linux kernel right so theres no confusion ? I have no idea LOL
<mdg2> ranjan: you using ubuntu 9.04?
<opakavic> ranjan: what that command, said to you?
<Xenny> opakavic: I just installed the suggested updates and bugfixes that kde spat at me
<kayve> thx in advance
<kayve> er.. well.. assuming this works!  {:}  thanks even if it doesn't
<Dravekx> I think I might start fresh with ubuntu again.. I cant get past this error :(
<knoppies> when i change my resolution with "nvidia x server settings" it just resets back to auto when I restart. If I say save to config file, it complains that it cannot parse the config file.
<disappearedng> Hey is there a way to roll back my firefox version to something that I can actually run googlegears on? ( I am runnning 3.6.2.pre)
<ranjan> mdg2 no, 9.10 is the one i'm using
<Xenny> ugh anyone else using irssi i forget how to look at stat screen lol
<aquiles> who can help me with some driver for a acer aspire one
<aquiles> ????????
<opakavic> Xenny: can you uninstall those drivers, and compile a new for your kernel
<alyssum> shift-tl: here's the reason why you get the /dev/null permission problems --> http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Dev_null_permission_denied
<edbian> Dravekx, It's being weird!  I suggest trying to install sendmail-base or sendmail-bin or sendmail-mda  instead of just send-mail.  It's worth a shot
<Dr_Willis> aquiles:  driver for what part of it? My AAO works  fine with the UNR
<ranjan> opakavic audio:x:29:pulse, it said this
<opakavic> Xenny: use, this, /window 1
<aquiles> graphoc amd i think pcship
<ZykoticK9> knoppies, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/370680/
<Dravekx> edbian, edbian, trying.. it still fails. :(
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  they way the FF3.6 daily build worked (i think) was it installed alongside ff3.5  under a different name/icon
<Fauntix> ok Dr_Willis can you make my flash work on my Firefox please
<aquiles> how can i see if my driver are good all
<aquiles> ????
<opakavic> ranjan: okay
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  i inztall ubuntu-restricted-extras package and flash works for me
<ranjan> opakavic then what to do?
<picklemyickle> can anyone tell me what could be wrong when your wireless works but your ethernet doesnt?
<shifty-tl> alyssum, thank you for your help I have to take care some other stuff, but I'm glad you showed me the chroot command ^_^
<Xenny> opakavic: accept the send to ensure we're on the same page
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: I have a command you can try...
<alyssum> shifty-tl: no problem, good luck with it.
<Fauntix> Dr_willis: command
<opakavic> ranjan: check this, sudo aplay -l
<mdg2> ranjan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/462821 - looks like the recommended fix is to go with backports per this post
<aquiles> i have ubuntu 9.10 but not remix
<disappearedng> I am gettting this The program 'firefox-3.5' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: , but then firefox-3.5: command not found
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  use the package manager. install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<disappearedng> anyone willing to help
<opakavic> Xenny: what are you doing?
<Xenny> opakavic:  see i don't think you're getting what i was saying, I installed a new kernel image from the ubuntu repo....
<Xenny> opakavic:  then i installed the driver from the nvidia website
<ZykoticK9> disappearedng, are you using "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" ?
<aquiles> GMA500 graphoc
<Fauntix> i get an error when i open Synaptic
<disappearedng> ZykoticK9 yeah I am
<Xenny> opakavic: so i don't understand what you mean by recompile, because i didn't compile the kernel from source
<ranjan> opakavic ranjan@ranjan:~$ sudo aplay -l
<ranjan> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ranjan> Home directory /home/ranjan not ours.
<ranjan> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<ranjan>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot3> ranjan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranjan>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<opakavic> Xenny: driver from nvidia website, you mean binary file? why don' you use ubuntu repo's driver
<Xenny> opakavic:  it sucked
<mdg2> ranjan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/462821 - looks like the recommended fix is to go with backports per this post
<disappearedng> ok so I need help, my only version of firefox is the Namoraka
<knoppies> thanks ZykoticK9
<tucemiux> !help | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xenny> opakavic:  it wouldn't give me the option of any res higher than 640x480 and i wasn't even sure it was working because my pc didn't start with kdm i had to manually run startx to get in
<opakavic> Xenny: no, i using the same card, what you using, its working fine for me
<ranjan> opakavic http://pastebin.com/m1b208f29 see this result of aplay -l
<mdg2> ranjan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/462821 - looks like the recommended fix is to go with backports per this post
<Fauntix> type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ranjan> mdg2 i'm see the contents of that link
<Fauntix> is my error
<disappearedng> tucemiux: I DID ask an question don't redirect me to bot help
<opakavic> Xenny: there is a only one solution !
<mdg2> ranjan: okay
<Xenny> opakavic:  reinstall the whole system since its easier than troubleshooting at this point ? LOL
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  so you got Namoraka installed... thats the code name for the developper version. Thers over versions you can installl
<opakavic> Xenny: no!
<opakavic> Xenny: ubuntu version?
<Xenny> opakavic:  hahaha durn :P what then ? :P
<knoppies> Xenny, I had that same issue in gnome, where it wouldnt change the ress to anything higher than 640x480
<Xenny> opakavic:  kubuntu newest
<disappearedng> Dr_Willis, I think cause I added the PPA into my source repository wait
<knoppies> Xenny, I fixed mine by using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  yea thats how you normally get teh Dev/daily build versions
<opakavic> Xenny: logout , first, and goto tty1
<knoppies> Xenny, hope it helps. (assuming your issue is similar to mine)
<knoppies> Xenny, I forgot to mention, you need to restart your PC after using that command.
<Xenny> knoppies: *nods* hope it helps
<Fauntix> I have the error: type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Xenny> opakavic:  continue tho, i'm curious what you have to say in case his advice doesn't do the trick
<ranjan> mdg2 what does that mean? can you guide me?
<opakavic> Xenny: Are you in terminal?
<Xenny> opakavic:  yes
<Xenny> opakavic:  xserver will not run
<opakavic> Xenny: login
<plouffe> At ubuntu.com why is there not an option to download 64bit desktop edition? And where can I get it?
<Xenny> opakavic:  if you had accepted the thing i sent you you'd see a printout of the error :(
<ZykoticK9> plouffe, there is...
<Fauntix> ???
<mdg2> ranjan: found another post - am browsing it...
<Xenny> opakavic:  ok logged in to tty1
<scunizi> plouffe: it's there
<opakavic> Xenny: stop gdm
<Xenny> opakavic:  killall kdm ?
<plouffe> when I click on download ubuntu, there is no 64bit option
<plouffe> ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<opakavic> Xenny: stop kdm
<ranjan> mdg2 its kind of you
<ZykoticK9> plouffe, click "Alternative download options..." then it gives the option for 64bit
<hexmare> ploufe look at all download options pages
<opakavic> Xenny: sudo servide kdm stop
<opakavic> Xenny: sudo service kdm stop
<plouffe> ZykoticK9, my bad, thanks
<Fauntix> or not
<hexmare> scunizi , in the middle of reinstall gotta love it
<opakavic> ranjan: it seems that, are having driver for your snd card
<Xenny> opakavic:  ok stopped
<scunizi> hexmare: :)
<opakavic> Xenny:goto /etc/X11
<opakavic> ranjan: it seems that, you are having driver for your snd card
<Xenny> opakavic:  yes sah
<opakavic> Xenny: use this command, X -configure
<Fauntix> I have the error: type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list when i open synaptic package manager
<ranjan> opakavic i have drivers for my sound card, i know that but i need sound also
<Dravekx> can you install ubuntu via ssh?
<knoppies> Dravekx, yes.
<Xenny> opakavic:  now a startx ?
<opakavic> ranjan: right click the volume icon on your panel
<opakavic> Xenny: what that replied to you?
<disappearedng> so if I have mozilla's ppa on my repository `firefox` will actually point to the latest nightly build?
<ranjan> opakavic yes, then
<hexmare> time to smoke , back in a bit
<Dravekx> knoppies, like a fresh partition, blow off your server, install via ssh?
<GamesMedic> Ubuntu graphical login interface crashes and reboots. Sometimes it takes 15 tries to get in. Doing a CNTRL ALT F2 will let me log in tty mode but startx will not run. Log says its already running on DISPLAY 0
<Xenny> opakavic:  failed for the same goddamn reason
<Xenny> opakavic:  seriously will you accept the dcc send ? it has a log of what happened
<opakavic> ranjan: goto preference
<opakavic> Xenny: sorry, i can't
<Xenny> sigghhhh
<ranjan> opakavic, ok
<ZykoticK9> Xenny, use pastebin instead
<Dr_Willis> disappearedng:  depends on the exact PPA you are using. theres 'stable' ppa's then thers daily build ppa's
<Xenny> opakavic:  maybe i can use pastebin with lynx
<ranjan> opakavic, what else
<Xenny> opakavic:  one sec
<opakavic> Xenny: what was the error message
<edbian> disappearedng, Only if you update every day.  The software is still installed on your system.  It's just that the that repo has a newer version every day
<opakavic> Xenny: okay do that
<knoppies> Dravekx, dont know what you mean by blow off your server.  I think I should explain what I did and you see if you can do something similar to install via SSH (I didnt install via SSH, but I had the option to)
<mdg2> ranjan: you wanna do it via terminal?
<scunizi> Xenny: you could use pastebinit for the cli
<opakavic> ranjan: what are the options you can see in dropdown list
<ranjan> mdg2 any way, but i want to do it
<opakavic> ranjan: what are the options you can see in dropdown list
<mdg2> ranjan: in a terminal type:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<knoppies> Dravekx, I used the mini.iso (made a bootable flash drive from it) and it had an option to "continue installation via SSH". I followed this tutorial: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<Xenny> opakavic:  can't won't let me upload a file i have to paste the f**k*** thing !!! *screams* is there anything which will let me upload txt files to share a link ?
<knoppies> Dravekx, that tut is not directly related to your problem though.
<ranjan> mdg2 i'm going
<Dravekx> knoppies, sweet! thats what I wanted.. an "over the network install.
<Fauntix> I guess this is an unfixable problem
<knoppies> Dragnslcr, ok. Enjoy.
<opakavic> Xenny: what was error message?
<nOStahl> hey guys i have a broadcom chipset, linksys wmp11 wireless card, it shows up in wiconfig, i ran fwcutter did reboot, i cant do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<nOStahl> any ideas?
<ranjan> mdg2 i'm doing it
<ranjan> mdg2 its 32% going on
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: still having trouble with winehq?list
<jlilly> anyone have suggestions on keeping 2 ubuntu vmware instances in sync? (files, packages, etc)
<Fauntix> i guess this is a continuance of the winehq problem
<jlilly> have a VM at work and one at home that I'd like to stay the same.
<Fauntix> now i cant open synaptic
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: whats the problem?
<Fauntix> I have the error: type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list when i open synaptic package manager
<opakavic> Xenny: did you try this command, "X -configure" , if then what it said?
<nOStahl> what does this mean, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  tell the channel the esact problem you are having with the package manager.. its proberly fixable..
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Xenny> error: API MISMATCH nvidia kernel module has version 173.14.20 but this nvidia driver component has version 173.14.22 .........NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize kernel ! module
<knoppies> jlilly, you can copy the hdd image over from the one to the other everytime you go to the next one. but thats probably not the answer you were wanting.
<Fauntix> when i open synaptic it gives me that error and then closes
<ranjan> opakavic tell me what to do in sound preferences
<Xenny> opakavic: yes i tried that, and then i tried running the x server with the new config file and same error
<ranjan> mdg2 its done
<opakavic> ranjan: what are the options you can see in dropdown list
<knoppies> Fauntix, I would suggest you open up the sources list, and comment out the "line 1" it is talking about.
<Fauntix> type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<opakavic> Xenny: goto /etc/X11
<opakavic> Xenny: and remove that xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  typo on line 1 ity seems to be saying to me in  etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  so edit that file. or delete that file
<ranjan> opakavic hardware,input output sound effects and applications
<Fauntix> i am removing the wine source
<picklemyickle> does putting my card in promiscuous mode do I put myself at any security risk?
<Xenny> opakavic:  ok
<opakavic> ranjan: goto hardware
<ranjan> opakavic ok
<Fauntix> ok winehq source is gone
<opakavic> Xenny: no try that command, don't move after that...
<opakavic> ranjan: now tell me what are all the options you see here
<ranjan> mdg2 i did and still i'm not getting sound, should i reboot
<Xenny> opakavic:  ok
<jlilly> knoppies, not quite :)
<opakavic> Xenny: now try that command, don't move after that...
<ranjan> opakavic internal audio and r700 audio device
<Xenny> opakavic:  the x -configure command ? did it.
<mdg2> ranjan: don't reboot, just try loggig out and logging back in, as well as making sure your sound is still turned up via the icon on panel bar
<Fauntix> I do believe winehq is gone now i can start over
<mat__> my name is mat and I use a hampster in a ball to power my lappy
<opakavic> what it said
<Fauntix> i want did stuff to work.... grrr
<Fauntix> this*
<opakavic> ranjan: choose r700
<ranjan> mdg2, ok i ll do it and report you
<opakavic> ranjan: and try to play some sound
<nOStahl> hey guys i have a broadcom wifi card, its giving me this error SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<nOStahl>  when i try and do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<nOStahl> any ideas
<opakavic> Xenny: ?
<Xenny> opakavic:  that it created a new configuration file in my users home dir
<opakavic> xenny
<opakavic> Xenny: so cp that to /etc/X11
<Fauntix> ok i followed the directions on the winehq list... and that doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  be more concice and clear as to waht you are doing.
<ZykoticK9> nOStahl, what is the exact card?  lspci | grep Network
<silvernode> Anyone else notice anything strange about http://winehg.org ?
<Xenny> opakavic:  ok and then ?
<opakavic> Xenny: this is the command, cp /home/xenny/xorg.con.new /etc/X11
<Fauntix> All i did was remove the winehq source list from synaptic
<opakavic> Xenny:  are you in /etc/X11?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  so what 'dident work' ?
<Xenny> opakavic:  i did and i renamed it to xorg.conf
<seanbrystone> i think it's winehq not winehg
<Xenny> opakavic:  yes
<opakavic> Xenny: cool
<ZykoticK9> silvernode, use http://www.winehq.org/
<opakavic> Xenny: now start kdm
<Xenny> opakavic:  then i tried to start the server :P
<ranjan> mdg2 i logged back in but still i'm nt getting sound
<Fauntix> lets start over to make winehq installed and work.... from the begining
<Xenny> opakavic: annddddddddddddddddddd same problem lol
<mdg2> ranjan: look under  Preferences > Sound and see if you see anything different/new
<silvernode> ZykoticK9, Yes that was a typo. The actual address is some sort of fake page. The download page is missing as well as the homepage.
<Xenny> opakavic:  it do not like you sam i am it do not like green eggs and ham :P
<opakavic> Xenny: do you have that binary driver?
<Xenny> opakavic:  i told you i downloaded the driver from nvidia
<silvernode> Something seems to be wrong with http://winehq.org
<Xenny> opakavic:  i had installed the one suggested by ubuntu but i don't know how to get rid of the stupid thing
<opakavic> Xenny: i mean, are you having that bin file in your harddisk
<ZykoticK9> silvernode, right side "Latest Releases" allows downloading?
<Xenny> opakavic:  its saying the driver and kernel mod are diffent
<nOStahl> zykotick9 its a bcm4303
<opakavic> Xenny: i mean, are you having that bin file in your harddisk
<Xenny> opakavic:  i'm just gonna reload and try again LOL this isn't worth the time, i just installed the system anyway
<hexmare> xenny , I just reinstalled with 9.04
<opakavic> Xenny: reply to my answer !
<silvernode> ZykoticK9, Usually the page is red and has a big download link on it but today it's some strange page that doesn't seem to have anything to do with wine at all.
<Xenny> opakavic: i already did, multiple times
<Alan502> is there a way i can handle hex wep passwords with gnome-network-manager? I cannot connect to a router because Ubuntu does not seem to support passwords in hex :(
<Xenny> hexmare:  how did that work out ?
<ranjan> mdg2 there is sound option which says starting sound and nothing happens after that
<ZykoticK9> nOStahl, oh man, lots of people with issues with that card/karmic - best of luck man
<opakavic> Xenny: if you are having that nvidia setup file, just unistall that, and install it again for new kernel modules for your video card
<mdg2> ranjan: hmm.....
<hexmare> just got done the install and kicked over to the nvidia drivers waiting on boot now
<ZykoticK9> silvernode, i guess i don't pay as much attention - but the Wine DB is certainly still there (all i use that site for)
<ranjan> mdg2 i found that in my sound preferences the hardware is automatically selected as internal audio rather than r700 audio device
<GamesMedic> Ubuntu graphical login interface crashes and reboots. Sometimes it takes 15 tries to get in. Doing a CNTRL ALT F2 will let me log in tty mode but startx will not run. Log says its already running on DISPLAY 0
<silvernode> ZykoticK9, It seems that the strange page I am seeing goes away if I click refresh. Strange now winehq is back to normal...
<ranjan> opakavic yes in hardware i selected r700 but it goes as i close it
<silvernode> wtf?
<nahuel_> help
<cWe_cRi> cri cwO setIa NIe
<Fauntix> .... soo no?
<mdg2> ranjan: choose R700 and see what happens
<nahuel_> wicd dont see my wifi network
<GamesMedic> !windows live cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hexmare> wow looks like thats hosed as well
<Guest17987> Hi there. I have a 42 inch lcd for my display. I can only set 1280 and lower resolution. How do I make it so everything is smaller. IE larger resolution?
<opakavic> GamesMedic: you are bad, this is linux channel
<Fauntix> Ok listen this should be easy.... Help me install winehq from the beginning please
<GamesMedic> Well, I'm having problems on both!
<mdg2> nahuel_: I missed your prevoius post - problem with wicd?
<screennameless> GamesMedic: Have you tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'?
<Guest17987> Anyone help me out?
<nahuel_> wicd dont see my wifi network in the preferences there isn't anythin in wireless interface? what would be there?
<Guest17987> I dont really know what to do.
<brishu> is there a way to make any files put into a certain directory have executable permissions by default ??
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: are you running karmic?  do you want to install the beta of wine?
<nahuel_> i thing eth1
<ranjan> mdg2 i chose but it goes out automatically again when i open and see sound preferences
<nahuel_> but in iwconfig appear just lo eth0 and pan0
<opakavic> ranjan: try this, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Fauntix> i have 9.10... and i want a working version
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  from what i saw earlier. your issue was ONE typo on line 1 of that file you deleted.
<nahuel_> and all  says no wireless extencions
<GamesMedic> screennameless: What does that do? I do a sudo reboot and sometimes that works.
<mdg2> nahuel_: you don't have a wlan0 interace - you need to add it
<ranjan> opakavic i did it says playing but i cant hear them
<opakavic> ranjan: right click that volume icon
<opakavic> ranjan: right click that volume icon
<mdg2> nahuel_: what kind of wifi adapter is your computer using?
<screennameless> GamesMedic: The init.d thing restarts gnome. It's not a guaranteed fix, but it might work temporarily
<ranjan> mdg2 should i install my audio drivers from the cd given by dell again
<ranjan> opakavic i did
<opakavic> ranjan: goto preference
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<nahuel_> broadcom BCM4312 mdg2
<ranjan> opakavic i did
<mdg2> ranjan: it now gives you r700 as an option, maybe just try a full shutdown and reboot
<opakavic> ranjan: can you see pcm? , choose that
<GamesMedic> screennameless: It took me 12 times to get in this time. Its like the problems are getting works!
<ranjan> opakavic no i cant see that
<ugliefrog> im using xchat....whats the give voice thing all about
<Fauntix> ok done
<opakavic> ranjan: can you see pcm !
<Fauntix> Chogy: ok done
<ranjan> opakavic no
<Fauntix> Chogy: now what
<new> hello
<opakavic> ranjan: can you see master?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  in some moderated channels only voiceed people can talk
<screennameless> GamesMedic: Hmm... I've heard people talk about 'editing an xorg.conf' file. I've never done it, but you should probably check that out
<ChogyDan> !tab | Fauntix
<ubottu> Fauntix: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ranjan> opakavic no
<saruman> hexmare: heres the part that confuses me..... i installed the binary driver.. and it installed a kernel mod, but supposedly thats not the kernel mod its loading...
<opakavic> ranjan: then what you see there?
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, k thank you :)
<mdg2> nahuel_: I believe I recall you need the bfcutter driver - are you using 9.04 or 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, the sudo apt-get install wine
<ranjan> opakavic should i install something to see them
<crunchbang> HI, who knows what super means in a shortcut key.
<opakavic> ranjan: tell me what you see there?
<buzza> Hi
<nahuel_> 9.10 mdg2
<shawnboy> Greetings. Will someone please help me figure out why SSH isn't working w/ my RSA key?
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: what Dr_Willis said
<ranjan> opakavic, sound effects, hardware,input output and applications
<shawnboy> I get to point where it asks for my passphrase (like it should) but then it won't use my rsa key.
<GamesMedic> screennameless: Hmmm...
<mdg2> crunchbang: you running crunchbang?
<Fauntix> ok i did sudo apt-get update and got this: E: Type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<opakavic> ranjan: goto sound effects
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<crunchbang> yes
<opakavic> ranjan: what it has?
<ranjan> opakavic i did
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. wonder  just 'wine' diodent work juist now.
<opakavic> ranjan: what it has?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  some how your file dident get made right.  check that file.
<ranjan> opakavic it has sound theme
<Fauntix> how
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  that command just worked here for me.
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  with a text editor
<opakavic> ranjan: come out
<opakavic> ranjan: goto input and output
<ranjan> opakavic i did
<mdg2> nahuel_: need to find the correct driver for wifi adapter, which sets up wlan0 interface.
<Fauntix> where do i find the text file
<ranjan> opakavic i did
<opakavic> ranjan: what's here?
<Dr_Willis> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-karmic.list
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<opakavic> !pcm
<screennameless> GamesMedic: If I were you, I'd google the xorg.conf thing
<Fauntix> which one?
<buzza> I'm Using kubuntu 9.10 and i had this same problem in Ubuntu I can't access my wifi i have a Buffalo WZR2-G300N router and a bigpond 2 wire modem non wireless, the connection is via AOSS, i can access my wifi in windows vista with a program that comes with my router called ClientManagerV
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  i wionder why yours is saying  winehq.list 0 Mines under a different name
<mdg2> nahuel_: am unable to scroll back to see the info about your wifi adapter - could you please post again so can go to the ubuntu wiki and check
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis: i dont know
<Dr_Willis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Dr_Willis> was what i used.
<opakavic> ranjan: what you see under, input an output
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, how do i copy from XChat?
<heliord> Hello #ubuntu. I'm trying to set up raid from the 9.10 live session's installer, but I'm not seeing any options for that
<crunchbang> mdg2, yes running crunchbang
<psycho_oreos> <nahuel_> broadcom BCM4312 mdg2
<ranjan> opakavic in input input volume and input level and in output internal audio  analog stereo and r700
<mdg2> crunchbang: super = windows key
<ChogyDan> Fauntix: what command did you use?  how did you get that file again?
<crunchbang> thank you,mdg2
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  select, menu to copy/paste
<Dr_Willis> ChogyDan | Fauntix: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<okc> hi all
<saruman> opakavic: ok imma remove the dpkg maintained nvidia files and the old kernel verson and reinstall a new linux image from scratcha nd then reinstall the driver....
<awaad> I want a channel which talks about embedded linux, any one can tell me a name of one ?
<ranjan> opakavic what to do now
<heliord> I'm on a system with a failing hard drive (gentoo installation) and a new blank one that I'm installing ubuntu on
<opakavic> ranjan: choose output internal audio
<shawnboy> SSH key woes. Any takers?
<ranjan> ok i chose output internal audio but i'm nt getting sound
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  check that file its mentioning. could be that file is not needed.. or some how goofed up, it should have 1 line in it.
<heliord> but I want to make the first 200 gigs of the new one a degraded raid1, and sync that up to a third hard drive that is currently removed
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:      deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<heliord> (syncing after rebooting into the installation)
<ChogyDan> Dr_Willis: yeah, but that command won't give that file, only the old command.  He must have just re-ran the old command...
<opakavic> ranjan: can you please send me screenshot of that preferences
<kayve> I need to install MatLab but it doesn't say anything about licensing on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB and it has a blurb about being "preliminary"
<heliord> but the partitioner doesn't seem to have any raid options, and mdadm doesn't seem to be available
<Dr_Willis> ChogyDan:  yep. thats what has me confused
<kayve> is one of those commands just going to prompt me for the license password I am going to get after I pay for Matlab?
<opakavic> ranjan: gimme links of those screenshots
<Fauntix> deb?
<heliord> and I don't see mdadm in the ubuntu software center tool
<ranjan> opakavic ok
<buzza> I'm Using kubuntu 9.10 and i had this same problem in Ubuntu I can't access my wifi i have a Buffalo WZR2-G300N router and a bigpond 2 wire modem non wireless, the connection is via AOSS, i can access my wifi in windows vista with a program that comes with my router called ClientManagerV, can someone help me connect to my internet connection as i can't access my wifi in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  yes. thats a line from within  that repos listing.. its NOT a command.
<psycho_oreos> buzza, is there a wireless interface to begin with on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  if this is all voodoo then you may want to learn some more linux basics. and apt-get ussage.
<ranjan> opakavic where shall i put them in which site
<heliord> so, anyone know how to install mdadm, or otherwise configure raid from the installation program?
<shawnboy> This is me searching for help with failed ssh login using rsa keys. Now would be a wonderful time to jump in.
<buzza> the wireless interface wont work to connect
<opakavic> ranjan: use imageshack or something you kow
<blankthemuffin> is there something nicer than Brasero for burning a dvd video. By nicer I mean something that I can configure and that works?
<Jinxware> buzza, you probably need to disable the AOSS in the router config and just use wpa2 as linux does not support these proprietary "extra security" measures like the windows drivers have
<psycho_oreos> buzza, what chipset do you have?
<davep> http://androidforums.com/htc-droid-eris/34278-auto-hyphenation-numbers.html
<davep> raaaage
<Fauntix> i am trying to relearn linux
<davep> bad clipboard
<kayve> are these Matlab installation instructions complete:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB ?
<ZykoticK9> blankthemuffin, personally i like K3B (but hate that it requires all the KDE libs)
<knoppies> shawnboy, you can try empty the file that stores the keys. and then let them re-add them. That fixed my issue when the server changed its IP
<Fauntix> i just need wine and flash to work right now while i learn
<blankthemuffin> All I need to do is burn a vob
<okc> Could anyone help in getting sound in ubuntu9.10?I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 through net..I lost sound..
<happyface> nm-applet says wifi is disabled and dhclient can't resolve dhcp! Help!!
<opakavic> ranjan: use imageshack or something you kow
<shawnboy> knoppies: so empty the authorized_keys file on server? then try logging in?
<Fauntix> sorry for being a n00b but that what you get for not touching linux for a few years
<psycho_oreos> happyface, then you need to enable wifi
<knoppies> okc, I would recommend you backup your /home and do a clean install. but its up to you
<buzza> ACER Nplify 802.11b/gDraft-N WLAN
<knoppies> shawnboy, on client.
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  the apt package manager hasent changed that much in several years.
<happyface> psycho_oreos: it is enabled. ifconfig wlan0 up
<Fauntix> i understand i forgot alot of the commands and stuff lol
<kayve> apt-get install [to your heart's desire?]
<shawnboy> knoppies: not sure what u mean. I have in ~/.ssh/   .... id_rsa and known_hosts
<psycho_oreos> buzza, hmm would probably help if you pastebin your lspci -nnk output, and you may also want to try Jinxware's solutions, that is to disable AOSS and use WPA2
<knoppies> shawnboy, I think its the known_hosts.
<buzza> I can't access my router config IP though
<psycho_oreos> happyface, and the last few lines of dmesg ? anything about rfkill?
<Fauntix> where do i find the repository dialog
<knoppies> shawnboy, you might want to make a backup, but thats up to you.
<knoppies> shawnboy, did it help?
<psycho_oreos> buzza, well you'll need to do that from windows first because it won't connect and therefore be attached to the network and obtain IP address, etc
<saruman> opakavic: my idea worked to get my x server back up and running
<saruman> opakavic:  now i just need to figure out why i can't get a higher res
<Fauntix> the error should be in there
<buzza> how can i find out my router's config ip?
<shawnboy> knoppies. nope. I did "mv known_hosts k_h" then tried... had to reaffirm host key. said yes, but prob at same phase.
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Fauntix
<ubottu> Fauntix: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  i use the cli tools mainly
<buzza> It's not the IP buffalo said
<psycho_oreos> buzza, via route, but only when you are connected
<gdb> buzza: What brand is it?
<buzza> buffalo
<buzza> via route?
<gdb> Oh, buffalo is a brand?
<gdb> heh new one to me
<psycho_oreos> route under CLI in the connected linux client
<OlivierLi> Hello? I am having some serious issues with my terminal. Most of my command say not found even sudo. Some work though like ls.
<od3n> deos anyone know if the madwifi drivers come with 9.10
<buzza> Buffalo WZR2-G300N,
<Fauntix> ok but how does that help my view the repository dialog?
<shawnboy> ssh with rsa works with Putty in XP.
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  use the gui pacakge manager tools if you want a gui. check teh menus
<happyface> psycho_oreos: dmesg just says wlan0: link is not ready.. and some other stuff about loading the iwlagn firmware
<shawnboy> but not from Karmic
<psycho_oreos> od3n, doubt it, madwifi is slowly being deprecated in favour of ath5k/ath9k
<od3n> ok
<Fauntix> again I Can't Open the synaptic Package manager... is there another package manager?
<gdb> buzza: This may be helpful -> http://forums.techguy.org/networking/618264-cannot-access-configuration-page-buffalo.html
<buzza> Buffalo WZR2-G300N,
<buzza> ok
<blakkheim> od3n: i've got a madwifi svn snapshot if you want it
<od3n> so those are the drivers I should be using then
<psycho_oreos> happyface, hmm
<psycho_oreos> od3n, depending on your atheros chipset's capabilities
<OlivierLi> Hi could someone help me with a terminal problem? Almost no command work, they all say not found.
<happyface> psycho_oreos: yea it used to work, but just stopped recently seemingly out of nowhere
<kayve> so these instructions are complete:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB ?
<psycho_oreos> happyface, retrace to what you did last
<dooglus> when I run 'ifconfig' all I see is 'lo'.  how can I get eth0 and wlan0 to show up?
<ranjan> opakavic http://img19.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img19/1337/screenshotrk.png see this
<psycho_oreos> dooglus, those other interfaces are not up, you can use ifconfig <dev> up or use ifconfig -a
<cthulhu2> So, how do I make my resolution larger than 1280? Somebody said something about protected drivers? What do I do?
<od3n> yeah I am looking for all that info on my chipset but have yet to locate it
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, proprietary drivers they probably meant, depends on the chipset
<dooglus> psycho_oreos: I think I need to install something to get the other interfaces to exist.  I can't 'ifup' either of them
<psycho_oreos> od3n, how is the device connected?
<ranjan> opakavic http://img19.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img19/1337/screenshotrk.png
<koshari> cthulhu2 restricted drivers?
<od3n> wireless
<dooglus> psycho_oreos: my laptop died, so I moved the hdd into a different laptop.  now I can't get online
<cthulhu2> psycho_oreos Can you help me figure out what I need friends?
<psycho_oreos> dooglus, details of why it may not work may be listed in dmesg
<cthulhu2> I think I have the restricted ones already.
<koshari> whats your monitors resolution and whats your gpu?
<cthulhu2> I am using a 42 inch lcd tv
<jofreslo> hola
<psycho_oreos> dooglus, that's expected when the other laptop has different hardware specifications compared to your dead laptop
<cthulhu2> and I dont know how to check the res or even know what a gpu is
<kayve> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<koshari> cthulhu2 and the tv resolution is?
<cthulhu2> koshari im not sure!
<koshari> what does lspci return?
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<cthulhu2> 720p I think
<koshari> you will need to know
<dooglus> psycho_oreos: so what's the fix?  is there some way I can tell ubuntu "you're in a new laptop; look around and discover the new hardware'?
<heliord> hmm, that's not right...
<koshari> cthulhu2 google your tvs model number
<kayve> gtg? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<shawnboy> Ok... maybe someone can answer this one... where is the sshd_config on ubuntu?
<Fauntix> apparently my ubuntu bible is wrong about getting help in the community.... sorry for even trying to use Ubuntu... I don't mean to be rude but I have had too many issues and I have yet to move from step 1, I am describing the problems as best as I can
<psycho_oreos> dooglus, not quite, not as simple as that compared to a re-install afaik.. some drivers may appear in hardware drivers but that's about it I think
<heliord> I apt-got mdadm, created a degraded raid1 /dev/md0, but the ubuntu installer wants to partition it!
<ranjan> opakaviv are you thre?
<cthulhu2> psycho_oreos http://pastebin.com/m41116282
<heliord> is there a way to tell it to install directly onto /dev/md0?
<dooglus> psycho_oreos: I can boot from a live CD and then mount my old home partition, but it's encrypted with ecryptfs and I can't work out how to mount it unencrypted
<happyface> psycho_oreos: wait dmesg does say rf_kill bit toggled to enable radio... im not doing anything wrong connecting to networks, it just doesnt work
<heliord> I'd prefer not to have the extra level of indirection
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, you'll need to install nvidia's proprietary drivers
<cthulhu2> okay
<psycho_oreos> !nvidia | cthulhu2
<ubottu> cthulhu2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dooglus> psycho_oreos: is there any way to find out what needs setting up to get the eth0 working?  it's working now, since I'm booting from the CD
<psycho_oreos> dooglus, you will need the module/driver and the associated program to decrypt that partition, but if you can boot in, you will need to enter hardware drivers
<kayve> I'm scareded
<Alan502> is there a way i can handle hex wep passwords with gnome-network-manager? I cannot connect to a router because Ubuntu does not seem to support passwords in hex :(
<psycho_oreos> happyface, have you also tried to manually connect? via CLI thatis
<od3n> 	Intel 3945ABG
<dooglus> Alan502: 'wicd' is an alternative you might like to try.  I don't know if it supports hex passwords, but it does seem to be more complete
<psycho_oreos> od3n, you will need to use iwl3945 driver for that, that isn't Atheros chipset
<cthulhu2> psycho_oreos it says that the recommended prop driver 185 is activated and currently in use
<od3n> thas the chipset I am using and the drivers are iwl3945
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  how old is that book?
<cthulhu2> psycho_oreos the other one is the 173 and doesnt say recommended next to it and says that that one is NOT activated.
<Fauntix> 2010
<Fauntix> i havent fully finished it
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, under your applications menu, do you also see nvidia X server settings? if so, see if its actually showing that you're using nvidia driver
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  adding the winehq repos was like 4 commands i added just a few min ago. Im not sure what you are doing wrong
<Alan502> dooglus, actually wicd does support hex passwords. I tried it, and it works, but wicd doesn't support 3G Modem connections and that is how i normally connect to the internet. So... that way i'd have to be switching between wicd and gnome-network-manager.... is there something that can make it easier?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix: unless theres somthuing up at the winehq servers
<cthulhu2> yep it shows that im using 185.18.36
<psycho_oreos> od3n, well yes which is completely different to madwifi for that matter
<cthulhu2> psycho_oreos
<od3n> so thats just the chipset for the network card right
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, and your TV is connected via VGA type connector?
<dooglus> Alan502: not that I know of.  I tend to edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand, but that's not particularly friendly
<psycho_oreos> od3n, yes wireless network card
<cthulhu2> psycho_oreos hdmi
<Alan502> dooglus, lol, no
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  http://pastebin.ca/1788740    the exact commands i used
<kayve> OK.  I'm going to do this then  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, under nvidia X settings, are you able to see the secondary monitor?
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, Can you walk me through step by step letter by letter to make sure I "Am" doing this right
<kayve> I'm scareded.
<Alan502> does anybody know how can i simplify the task of switching from wicd to gnome-network-manager and viceversa?
<kayve> I done broke my Ubuntu last year
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  thats the history of the commands i typed.
<od3n> so should I get another card
<saruman> arrrrghhh
<cthulhu2> Alright I changed it to 1920 in the xserver area
<psycho_oreos> od3n, why do you want to do that?
<Xenny> arrrrggh
<cthulhu2> but now my top and bottom bars are gone
<cthulhu2> what to do now?
<cthulhu2> also it seems to lag a bit
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu2, the resolution is probably too high, adjust the resolution a bit lower
<Xenny> fricking nvidia 5200 crap why is it I could get this to work at one point in debian but not on kubuntu ?????
<kayve> oh I'm dumb.
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, whats the history I dont see anything unless you already typed it up higher
<Xenny> did any of the other guys in here having the same problem have any luck fixing it ?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  http://pastebin.ca/1788740    the exact commands i used
<od3n> well will my current card do all the same things as the atheros
<Alan502> or perhaps someone know how can i make gnome-network-manager connect to a router with a password that must be entered as Hex?
<psycho_oreos> od3n, basic things maybe, but advanced stuff no
<Fauntix> found it sorry
<shawnboy> Still hoping for some ssh insight.
<rolsworth> is ubuntu capable of the windows 7 style task bar or grouping multiple windows in one?
<Xenny> so... i got the driver from nvidia.com to work on my system now... but i still can't get a resolution greater than 640x480
<psycho_oreos> od3n, is there a particular reason why you want atheros wireless network card?
<k0d3g3ar> Alan502:  Both of my laptops connected to my home wifi which has a Hex WEP key with Gnome Network Manager.  Not sure what your problem is, but it worked out of the box for me
<psycho_oreos> Xenny, it would probably be better if you went via hardware drivers and install restricted drivers
<cthulhu> psycho_oreos that seemed to work pretty good man!
<Xenny> psycho_oreos:  you mean point it to the .run file i get from nvidia ?
<psycho_oreos> cthulhu, lowering res right?
<od3n> ok well I just want it for learning reasons
<Guest3635> yes psycho_oreos
<okc> sound problem in ubuntu9.10>?can anyone help>????
<Xenny> psycho_oreos: from inside a running X server ?
<Guest3635> I dont see much of a difference before I was at 1280 now im at 13 something
<Guest3635> whats the differencE? things dont really look that smaller
<psycho_oreos> Xenny, no no, under *ubuntu you can go through X into hardware drivers and install proprietary driver from there, it would probably save mucking around with a .run file
<Alan502> k0d3g3ar, hmm i'm using ubuntu UNR and the network manager doesn't seem to have an option to enter the password as HEX
<od3n> I am pretty much a windows person and just getting into linux the last few months
<okc> i dont know xserver...but its not working from gui.
<Xenny> psycho_oreos:  i tried that though, and it sucked balls, it did the same crap i'm having problems with now
<psycho_oreos> Guest3635, and the reason why it was lagging before was probably because it has to support two monitors I think
<rolsworth> is ubuntu capable of the windows 7 style taskbar or at least grouping multiple windows in one?
<okc> where is this .run file?
<psycho_oreos> od3n, ahh well, you can I suppose swap the card out if your laptop/nettop isn't HP/Compaq, Lenovo/IBM afaik
<Fauntix> ok it still gives me the E: Type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list after running the first command
<neezer> hello all....I'm in the process of ripping 4 episodes of entourage from the dvd onto my computer...i'd like to set something up tonight to automatically scp them to my media server tonight while i sleep. that way I don't have to worry about doing it tomorrow and I can work on other episodes and other dvds.
<neezer> is there an easy way to set that up?
<Alan502> rolsworth, try to look in the taskbar preferences, there should be an option that does what you want
<Roasted> Can anybody tell me why when I apply two identical icon sets to my laptop and desktop, my desktop works fine but my laptop fails to apply all of the icons properly? Particularly the firefox icon?
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, ok it still gives me the E: Type '--2010-02-04' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list after running the first command
<psycho_oreos> okc, what was your problem?
<Avenegra> in gnome you can group windows in the taskbar. i use awn and it also has similar functionality
<haqe18> neezer: umm,, just put everything in a script ?
<okc> i upgraded 9.04 from net to 9.10...and the result is no sound..
<neezer> haqe18: I don't really know how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  delete taht winehw.list file - ive NO idea where that file is comming from
<Alan502> k0d3g3ar, so basically my problem is that i cannot see where to option to enter as HEX is!
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  or edit that file and add a deb line line i pasted.
<psycho_oreos> Xenny, hmm well afaik it has to compile cleanly and *ubuntu these days use dkms.. and then Xorg needs to be using nvidia driver for it to work
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, Command to delete it
<OlivierLi> Hi, I have a really weird problem, my terminal wont run any command that contains whitespace.
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  th4 commands i used did NOT make that file
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  'sudo rm /path/to/wahtever'
<Roasted> does anybody at least know how to change the firefox icon Im having issues with?
<neezer> haqe18: I know the command I need to use, but I'm not sure how to delay it about 2 hours so that I am sure the files are done being ripped before I start transferring them.
<psycho_oreos> okc, that wouldn't be related to a simple .run file.. that is generally an upgrade issue.. which I personally disliked in favour of clean install
<okc> psycho_oreos:tell me how to check the functioning of audio drivers r anything?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  your ubuntu bible book hasent even covered the 'rm' command yet? or any bash basics>
<od3n> I have a hp nw9440
<okc> psycho_oreos:So what should I do?
<od3n> the card comes outso it can be changed
<Roasted> has anybody had video tearing with a nvidia graphics card and actually found a FIX for it? Long time ubuntu/nvidia user here whos lived with the problem since 2006. Any things I can do?
<psycho_oreos> okc, there's a few ways, see if the driver is loaded for sound card, via lspci -nnk, then check if its muted via pulseaudio or whatever it is
<haqe18> neezer: basically you just put the commands into a text file, one command per line.
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list': No such file or directory
<Fauntix> lol i feel that i typed that wrong \
<shawnboy> Good things come to those who wait. I'm looking for some SSH love here. RSA key won't work for me.
<haqe18> neezer: sleep 7200 can be used to wait 2hrs
<Fauntix> lol >.<
<haqe18> neezer: see man sleep
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  the TAB key will complete file names..
<psycho_oreos> od3n, that won't work, HP has whitelisting on their laptops, it'll work via plugging in, but if its not on the whitelist, BIOS will give you an error and disable the device
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  cd to the directory and see whats in there
<okc> psycho_oreos:i typed the command and got a series of list.... which i didnt understand anything!:'(
<psycho_oreos> okc, in other words, a reinstall would probably be a better option for you
<psycho_oreos> okc, not an upgrade but clean install
<od3n> what do you mean by whitelisting?
<okc> ok..so no other options?
<Roasted> hey.. guys... firefox icon... how do I change it
<psycho_oreos> od3n, only certain things on that list are allow but the rest cannot be used.. kinda like a bouncer at a privately held party for invited guests only
<neezer> haqe18: looks like that is what I need, but I can't figure out from the man pages the syntax is.
<psycho_oreos> okc, no, not unless you're familiar with linux CLI and you're desperate
<Dr_Willis> sucks when laptop makers Lock down things like that
<okc> no i dont know CLI!
<knoppies> Roasted, you can change icons in launchers, not sure how to change the icon from within FF. I know there is a folder called .icons
<Ryan`> Will ubuntu 6.10 work on an AMD 1300 with 192MB of SDRAM?
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, yup that's why people need to learn to avoid buying them
<Dr_Willis> Ryan`:  id say yes. but more ram would help
<knoppies> Ryan`, it should. the only way to find out is to try it.
<od3n> so then if I was going to build a laptop for training and learning what would  you recomend
<Dr_Willis> Ryan`:  but why 6.10?
<Liquid-Silence> why do people still irc as root?
<shawnboy> i know someone out there wants the deep satisfaction of helping me with ssh problems.
<Ryan`> oh, 9.10, sorry.
<Roasted> knoppies, I know, Ive gone the .icons route. I have an icon package from gnome-look and I have it on my desktop, it sgreat. I put it on my laptop and EVERYTHING works except firefox. Firefox is still the default orange icon, and its enraging me this ONE FKING icon doesnt work. Permissions are fine, 1,566 files in the folder (same as desktop) So Im trying to change JUST that icon at the very elast.
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, I tried to delete the file in the bowser and it says Permission denied
<psycho_oreos> okc, yup which is unfortunate because going through to try and solve an upgrade issues you have is a long and painstaking journey which may not even work
<shawnboy> psycho_oreos: avoid buying laptops? that seems extreme.
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  use the command line...  'sudo rm /path/to/the/file'
<psycho_oreos> od3n, for laptop brands?
<Ryan`> thanks.
<od3n> yaeh
<neezer> haqe18: Thanks for the help...I got it figured out.
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, no, avoid buying laptop manufacturers that does wireless card whitelisting
<shawnboy> ah. gotcha
<neezer> haqe18: I really appreciate the help.
<okc> psycho_oreos:so is there any method to uninstall all the sound related files and get the new ones?
<psycho_oreos> od3n, I dunno but personally I'd avoid HP/Compaq, Lenovo/IBM and Sony
<shawnboy> it's tough to find out detailed info before purchasing , though. (speaking as a very recent laptop purchaser who struggled with making the choice with Ubuntu in mind)
<psycho_oreos> okc, the problem probably isn't a simple matter of reinstalling, its more of configuration and using one's mind to think on how to solve it because the situation varies
<od3n> ok
<kcj1993> is there any way I can make a device file in /dev that links to another device?
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, Ok every wine list in sources.list.d is gone
<od3n> well I have to go to bed now ,thanks for all the info
<psycho_oreos> shawnboy, brands are easier to ignore once you remember by the names, but its unfortunate if you're not the buyer
<psycho_oreos> od3n, nw, nite
<okc> psycho_oreos:ok...
<psycho_oreos> okc, I think its something to do with pulseaudio, but I could be very wrong about that
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  that was not really needed.. but whatever..
<marnold> Regarding laptops i've had great success with IBM
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, sorry it was pissing me off
<shawnboy> so... nobody has any SSH insight for me?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  its a location for extra repos you add.  I tend to keep a 'Disabled' directory in that dir and move things to it as i need
<nd3> join
<web1109> is there an opengl benchmark tools for ubuntu?
<okc> psycho_oreos:ok..what to do with pulseaudio?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  so about 2 hrs ago when we told you to delete that file you never did delete it?
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, like i said
<Fauntix> i thought i did
<Alan502> Can someone help me connecting to a router that requires a HEX password with gnome-network-manager?
<marnold> shawnboy, repeat the question if you will
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, i thought i did
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  commands i used -> http://pastebin.ca/1788745
<koshari> web1109 glxgears is a rough one
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  not without using 'sudo rm' or somtjhing similer you dident
<psycho_oreos> okc, that's where you have to use your head and think, it could be muted, it could be not functioning, you need to check.. and/or remove pulseaudio in favour of legacy ALSA.. but much before that you might want to check if there even is a driver loaded for your sound chip
<shawnboy> marnold: get to enter passphrase stage then it doesn't work. trying to login ssh from karmic to freenas using rsa keys. Works from Putty on XP (as client)
<ae86-drifter_> is there a way to recover a partition table / MFT if chkdsk and testdisk fail? my ntfs shows as unallocated/ fdisk shows a missing block of sectors. im running photorec now before i try anything, can anybody offer any other sugegstions? help would be much appreciated
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.ca/1788753
<notorious_2010> hello
<marnold> shawnboy, you have an ssh-agent running
<web1109> koshari: according to wiki glxgears measures bit throughput as opposed to rendering ability
<shawnboy> marnold: when I loosen permissions on id_rsa I get the error about being too loose. When I tighten perms, it appears only to look for dsa key. No.. no ssh-agent running.
<koshari> web1109 theres a compiz benchmark as well but that measures throughput as well
<marnold> try running an agent
<Alan502> someone please help me connect a router that requires a hex password! please, another solution than WICD
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  so? :) it worked
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, thats what I got... for the first command
<Alan502> !hi | channel
<ubottu> channel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<web1109> koshari: i have tnt2 no compzi for me
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  yes.. thats correct
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, I will run the second one
<Alan502> Help!
<shawnboy> marnold: ok. can u concisely tell me what an ssh-agent is for?
<kcj1993> Alan502, is it using WEP?
<marnold> Alan502, what brand of router and what do you mean by HEX password
<Alan502> kcj1993, yes it is using WEP
<marnold> shawnboy, ssh-agent decrypts ssh rsa/dsa keys
<Alan502> marnold, i mean that the password i use is not in ASCII , its in a xx:xx:xx:xx:xx fashion
<kcj1993> Alan502, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<disappearedng> I locked the version of my ubuntu in synaptic manager to make sure I kept my firefox 3.5, then I added the ppa of mozilla in my source and installed firefox 3.6 but then right now I can't seem to find namoraka in my applications->internet why?
<marnold> and caches them in memory
<Alan502> kcj1993, i'm running UNR 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  the program 'ubuntu-tweak' lets you add the winehq and other program repos with just a few clicks. :) somthing to try in the future
<shawnboy> marnold: hmm. ok. I guess I'll check out using an ssh-agent then. i didn't know that was required.
<marnold> it solves most ssh auth problems i find
<kcj1993> Alan502, can you right click on the network manager and select "Edit Connections..."?
<shawnboy> marnold: is there a *preferred* ssh-agent out there u can point me to?
<k0d3g3ar> Alan502:  try entering your hex code without the : seperators.  That worked just fine for me
<Roasted> Anybody have any idea why the icon sets I install on my desktop often dotn work on my laptop? Is there a package that allows this to work on my desktop that maybe Im missing on my laptop?
<Alan502> k0d3g3ar, humm ok, i'll try it and see if it works. Thank you very much!
<k0d3g3ar> Alan502: np
<kcj1993> Can anyone help me now please :)
<k0d3g3ar> Alan502:  just one long string, ie.  025F3A  etc
<kcj1993> is there any way I can make a device file in /dev that links to another device?
<Dr_Willis> kcj1993:  sudo  ln -s /dev/whatever /dev/whever
<marnold> shawnboy, ssh-agent or seahorse both are installed by default
<Shazam> plugged in a USB HDD, dmesg lists "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery". How does one resolve this error, and can I manually "on-line" it?
<shawnboy> marnold: ok. thanks. I'll go read how to use.
<kcj1993> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Shazam> or even thoughts as to what it means? I've googled and I'm not getting anything that makes sense to me
<Roasted> is there a way to uncompress 7z archives?
<Roasted> nevermind
<Roasted> didnt realize ubuntu had one in their repos.
<marnold> kcj1993, note that that approach could damage the device depending on what your trying to do
<kcj1993> ok
<marnold> so be careful
<wl110> can someone help me get my wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<Fauntix> Dr_Willis, ok sorry I didnt read anything... Its done
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  try 'wine --version' now
<Fauntix> in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  er... yes...
<ae86-drifter_> does ubuntu server edition update kernel ever with an apt-get upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  where else ya going to type it at? :)
<Fauntix> 1.1.38
<Dr_Willis> Fauntix:  it works...
<Fauntix> i will try it now
<Fauntix> update manager is running at the moment
<disappearedng> Hey if I lock my firefox 3.5.7 version in synaptic how can I install firefox 3.6 ?
<wl110> ae86-drifter_: i believe it does, at least on 9.04 and below
<marnold> ae86-drifter1, why wouldn't it
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<Fauntix> last saturday night karissa spent the night with me and snored loudly
<Fauntix> wrong person
<Fauntix> lol
<Fauntix> >.<
<airtonix> offtopic much ?
<hong> 1232
<ae86-drifter_> wl110, im using 9.10 SE
<Fauntix> lol
<Fauntix> ty
<Fauntix> and sorry
<Nighthawk82>  hey guys how do i install a BIN file in ubuntu? as i'm new to linux and still learning
<Fauntix> *coughs* scribe! please scratch that from the records. Thank you
<ae86-drifter_> disappearedng, u would need to unlock it first with synaptic.
<airtonix> Nighthawk82, usually you chmod +x binfile.bin then run it by double cliking it or just $ ./binfile.bin
<wl110> Nighthawk82: open terminal, cd /home/user/directory/file, sudo chmod +x *.bin, then ./*.bin
<disappearedng> ae86-drifter_ you see, I want BOTH 3.6 and 3.5, cause googlegears doesnt work on 3.6
<ae86-drifter_> disappearedng, well i dont know then.. sorry lol..
<okc> lol
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<okc> can anyone tell me where can we get httrack icon after installing it?
<wl110> okc: try in terminal a 'find / -name httrack' and then cd to it and ./httrack
<Faunt> Dr_Willis, sorry had to restart
<hong> 有人会配置vmldonkey
<wl110> okc: you might want to ls httrack the /usr/bin directory first (probably there)
<diablo-sg> hey guys
<wl110> !jp | hong
<ubottu> hong: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<wl110> !hi | diablo-sg
<ubottu> diablo-sg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<okc> wl110:ok....its nearly at the end of installation..after that  will ping u..:)
<Nighthawk82> airtonix:  all i got was
<Nighthawk82> /home/nighthawk/Downloads/Cockpit_CLR.rar
<Nighthawk82> /home/nighthawk/Downloads/EeePC_TVAP_15712.zip
<wl110> okc: that won't work as you'll hit the gateway to my ISP
<Nighthawk82> /home/nighthawk/Downloads/FileZilla_3.3.1_x86_64-linux-gnu.tar.bz2
<FloodBot3> Nighthawk82: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * diablo-sg made some linux/ubuntu sticker using my deskjet xD
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<owen1> i try to use update-rc.d <script_name> defaults  but I don't see my script running at boot. any ideas?
<intok> is there a way to force clear items from the tmp folder without restarting? flash keeps crapping out and leaving vids behind that can't be deleted, trashing and tossing them doesn't free up the space they're taking up
<owen1> (and it's executable, 700)
<diablo-sg> how to setup a VPN server on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  you got the script in the proper location?
<owen1> Dr_Willis: in /etc/init.d
<wtfpeoplewtf> where can I get more themes?
<plustax> Im having an issue. My sound is clicking. All I hear are small clicking noises.
<ae86-drifter_> could somebody PLEASE help me with this one?? -- first off, i had a grub error, so i booted a live cd, then gparted showed my ext4 partition as unallocated, i rebooted again and used grub to manually chainload the win7 partition and i managed to repair the ext4 partition with paragon partition manager, so now i had full access to the ext4 partition again, but, then i loaded up gparted again and my main ntfs partition is now "unallo
<ae86-drifter_> cated" and my recovery partition shows bad MFT
<wtfpeoplewtf> and does anyone know how to install itunes on here WINE is not working correctly...
<xangua> wtfpeoplewtf: from 'gnome look' you can get themes
<wl110> diablo-sg: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNServer?highlight=%28vpn%29
<ZykoticK9> !art | wtfpeoplewtf
<ubottu> wtfpeoplewtf: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ae86-drifter_> i have everything now backed up with photorec i would just reinstall, but my laptop has a recovery partition which is the only copy of windows 7 i have. i am dual booting only ever used windows to play games on, i updated my GFX driver on win7 one day and this happened...
<xangua> wtfpeoplewtf: there are nice and native player for linux
<Faunt> Dr_Willis, hey can Winehq run drivers?
<wtfpeoplewtf> am i able to sync it up to my itouch?
<diablo-sg> O_o
<k0d3g3ar> diablo-sg:  OpenVPN
<plustax> Im having an issue. My sound is clicking. All I hear are small clicking noises.
<plustax> how to fix this?
<diablo-sg> ok let me try tat
<owen1> Dr_Willis: btw, should i be able  to run update-rc.d without sudo?
<wl110> diablo-sg: yeah, its the easiest i found, not really much easier program than that page (using openvpn)
<ekim1> is there any program that will let me listen to my WMA music files?
<xangua> ekim1: do you have already installed restricted-extras¿
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, it's just called wine, winehq is the site, and no it doesn't usually do drivers
<Faunt> Dr_Willis, ok i downloaded ventrilo and i cant find how to run it
<Faunt> ZykoticK9, sry
<okc> ekim1:go to gstreamer version of 10...
<ekim1> xangua:  yes, I think so as they show up under add/remove software.
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, FYI "push to talk" is not going to work in vent
<xangua> ekim1: if you have already done that try to restart your session ;)
<Faunt> how do i talk then?
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, something along the lines of "wine ventrilo_install.exe" should work from cli, or double click the exe in Nautilus
<ton> hello ^^
<gasull> Hi all.  I used System->Preferences->Display to add a external monitor and now my laptop starts without X Windows.  How can I fix it?  Thank you in advance.
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, i'm not really sure - i just know that the lack of "push to talk" is very unfortunate with Vent/wine
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, i don't use Vent myself...
<xangua> (23:45:12) Faunt: Dr_Willis, hey can Winehq run drivers? -no, you can install windows drivers in linux (sic) :S
<wl110> Faunt: ventrillo has a beta version for linux: http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=301
<Dr_Willis> Faunt:  wine basics... 'wine programname.exe'
<okc> ton:lol
<ton> does anyone know how i might connect camera thru s-video?
<ton> lol?
<Faunt> ZykoticK9, what VOIP do you use.... mangler doesnt have pchats
<ekim1> xangua:  I plug in my zune and it asks to start Rythmbox but no music is shown.
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, VOIP i use Skype
<ekim1> okc: what is gstreamer?
<owen1> Dr_Willis: if i try without sudo i get: error: unable to read /etc/init.d/finch_listener at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 174.
<Faunt> but i need to connect to a vent server for work
<Faunt> ZykoticK9, but i need to connect to a vent server for work
<wl110> ton: most s-videos on computers are video out (meaning not inputs)
<xangua> ekim1: you haven't restarted your session, do you¿
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, Vent works (except for the Push-to-Talk part)
<Faunt> need to voice chat too lol
<gasull> please, any help with restoring my X Window system?
<Faunt> ZykoticK9, too much background noise to use voice activated
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, what's the other popular game-chat program called?
<ton> wl110 >_< that means impossible?
<airtonix> ZykoticK9, recommend using the native linux client for ventrilo
<okc> ekim1:it includes all the plugins to play video or audio files...
<ekim1> xangua: yes, I was trying this last night and I have restarted linux and restarted the zune.
<Faunt> i dont know... the one i am using currently?
<Saurabh> Hi..
<Faunt> ZykoticK9, i use vent for work not game
<airtonix> ZykoticK9, but if you can convince your friends to use another group voip server i recommend mumble
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  checjk permissions/ownership comapred to other scripts  in init.d  i would suggest
<wl110> ton: for the most part yeah, its the internal circuitry that is built to only output
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, see airtonix suggestion above :)
<ton> wl110: blech.... work around? Like maybe connect to tv and then computer?
<nutrix> how to update firefox in ubuntu ?
<Saurabh> Can anyone give me idea, how to upgrade ubuntu ????
<Faunt> Airtonix, I cant move over 1k-5k people to a different program
<ZykoticK9> Faunt, TeamSpeak - that's what i was thinking of - it has linux client/server
<ton> wl110: wait, that wouldn't make any sense either...
<airtonix> Faunt, mumble is same if not better audio quality than ventrilo, but has better latency performance
<ekim1> okc: when I checked add/remove software and type it in for a search, it shows up with a checkmark as it is already installed.
<wl110> gasull: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Faunt> Airtonix, especially just to accomedate one person
<BHoward> @saurbh what do you mean?
<thoven> ekim1: install ubuntu-restricted-extras from ubuntu software center and that should fix your problem
<jamie> how do i open this ? "perlbox-voice.install"
<jamie> it says shell script as file type
<jamie> but it wont open.
<airtonix> !enter > jamie
<ubottu> jamie, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> jamie, "sh perlbox-voice.install"
<ae86-drifter_> chmod -x filename; ./filename
<ekim1> thoven: I have installed them and it shows up as installed but still doesnt play them.
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<ae86-drifter_> chmod +x filename; ./filename i mean
<Dr_Willis> nutrix:  theres stable firefox PPA repos you can add to get the latest stable FF versions
<thoven> go to rhythmbox.> preferences >playback options change it to mp3 instead off ogg, see if that help.
<nutrix> :(
<nutrix> ppa ?
<okc> ekim1:check whether all the plugins related to gstreamer are installed or not?
<gasull> wl110: thanks, but it didn't work
<Fraxtil> What's the standard method for letting multiple programs use sound at the same time?
<airtonix> Faunt, i'd think about suggesting it, mumble servers are going to be cheaper to run
<Fraxtil> mpd always says /dev/dsp is busy.
<jamie> wait so i put "chmod +x perlbox-voice.install; ./filename perlbox-voice.install
<airtonix> jamie, no
<ekim1> okc: it looks like it from the add/remove area when searched
<jamie> help sorry, please
<wl110> gasull: i'll look around some more
<owen1> Dr_Willis: i changed it to 755 and now i get: update-rc.d: symlink: Permission denied
<airtonix> jamie, are you in ther terminal ? are you in the same directory as the perlbox-voice.install ?
<skydrome> the default way to paste into a putty screen is using middle button correct?
<jamie> I don't think so its inside my downloads folder
<jamie> how would i direct it there?
<airtonix> jamie, ok open the folder containing the file... right click on it and go to the permissions tab
<jamie> k
<ZykoticK9> jamie, the easiest thing is "sh perlbox-voice.install" - alt way is "chmod +x perlbox-voice.install && ./perlbox-voice.install"
<wl110> gasull: in the future, always make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf by sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<airtonix> jamie, down the bottom of the permissions tab you should see a checkbox "allow this file to execute" or similar.
<Nighthawk82> Can i use my Ipod touch 8GB on ubuntu and access everything like i would on windows if so what is the app i use?
<okc> ekim1:yeah from there only ..see u have installed this or not...Gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin...if not installit
<jamie> yes it is checked
<airtonix> Nighthawk82, not if its touched a itunes9
<gasull> wl110:  Thanks.  It's weird that I don't see any errors with ctrl + alt + F8.  And yes, I should have done a backup.
<Nighthawk82> ok so if i was to restore it then and then have it come to linux it could work is that the only way?
<wl110> gasull: why don't you move the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bad and then run that command again; its worth a shot
<airtonix> jamie, ok to makes things easier to work with the terminal i suggest you install nautilus-open-terminal
<jamie> when i try "sh perlbox-voice.install" it says cant open.
<ZykoticK9> jamie, are you in the same directory as the file?
<airtonix> jamie, try this instead :  ./perlbox-voice.install
<wl110> gasull: then this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ekim1> okc: all plugins are installed.
<jamie> 'No such file or directory" :(
<airtonix> jamie, when you opened the terminal did you do this ? : cd ~/Downloads
<jamie> NO lol
<jamie> I did now
<airtonix> jamie, :) its the reason why i suggested you install nautilus-open-terminal (it automates that step for you when you right click somewhere in nautilius)
<airtonix> '!info nautilus-open-terminal
<skydrome> no one uses putty linux?
<airtonix> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 836 kB
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<airtonix> jamie, you might also find nautilus-gksu very handy
<gasull> wl110: renaming the xorg file fixed it.  Thanks a lot!!!
<wl110> skydrome: to paste alternatively, you can right click in the terminal area of the ssh'ed computer
<Roasted> I have MANY icon sets installed. Both on my desktop and laptop. Everything works 100% on my desktop, but my laptop does NOT change the firefox icon. It always stays default. What the... ?!?!?!
<jamie> Okay ,sorry for me being so slow. How do I get to nautilus?
<DaemonFC> is there a PPA with Catalyst 10.1 in it somewhere?
<wl110> gasull: no problem, glad to help
<jamie> I'm still having troubles with this dang file.
<airtonix> jamie, nautilus is the file manager in ubuntu ... so opening any folder from the desktop or the places menu will mean you are using nautilus
<gasull> wl110:  thanks a lot :-)
<wl110> skydrome: *left click* i mean, sorry
<wl110> skydrome: one of the two
<jamie> ahh i see
<skydrome> wl110, doesnt work
<wl110> skydrome: i have it installed, let me take a look
<ekim1> okc: any other ideas!
<airtonix> jamie, is this where you got the file ? >> http://perlbox.sourceforge.net/pbtk/
<wl110> skydrome: middle click works for me (the wheel on the mouse)
<skydrome> ok thats my problem, my middle button is broken
<wl110> skydrome: try ctrl+shift+ins
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i noticed that depending on what firefox PPA repo i was using the icon may or may not be changed as prt of the theme
<airtonix> skydrome, trying to paste text into terminal ? ctrl shift v
<okc> ekim1:havent u installed GStreamer?
<wl110> airtonix: its different in putty for linux
<BlackDalek> how do I turn off the drum sound when the log in screen pops up?
<skydrome> wl110, yes that works, can that be configured?
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, well, maybe that helps... Im using the regular firefox install from the 9.10 that came default on my laptop. on my desktop I have the PPA for 3.6
<airtonix> skydrome, any reason why you are using putty and not the default ssh client ?
<Dr_Willis> BlackDalek:  i saw a gdm2 config tool (not in the repos) That did that. i may have it bookmarked at http://delicious/dr_willis/ under the gdm or gdm2 tags
<brandon_> hi everyone can i have terminal run as my part of my desktop?
<airtonix> brand0n, have a look at tilda
<wl110> skydrome: not to my knowledge, unless you compile putty from source and change that before compile somewhere in the code
<Dr_Willis> brandon_:  claify what you mean.
<airtonix> !info tilda | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<ekim1> okc: yes, they all show up as installed.
<skydrome> ok thank you
<BlackDalek> ok thanks
<owen1> Dr_Willis: i tried again with sudo but still it's not running after reboot
<Rayston> hello
<xangua> Dr_Willis Roasted try 'ubuntuzilla' for use the latest STABLE version of firefox (aka 3.6)
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  i rarely mess with  service scripts. so no idea.
<airtonix> brandon_, that message i sent for brand0n was for you
<Dr_Willis> Thers getting to be so many different PPA's for ff its scary
<wl110> skydrome: also, other programs use that as past (old linux command), so if your stuck, like in vi, try ctrl+shift+ins
<Dr_Willis> I noticed teh Daily build PPA had a different icon then the Stable PPA i was using.
<okc> ekim1:tell me players u have?It wil be played even if you have mplayer.
<owen1> Dr_Willis: np. thanks
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  for a simple serice/command you could just use /etc/rc.local
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<nutrix> how to use torrentflux
<nutrix> ::(
<airtonix> !find torrentflux
<ubottu> Found: torrentflux
<okc> wl110:can u tell me how t use this httrack..?
<nutrix> lol
<brandon_> dr_willis i have conky running on the desktop not in a window can i do that with terminal also?
<owen1> Dr_Willis: how do i use it?
<kindaichi> NICK
<nutrix> !torrentflux
<jamie> Shoot, I can't find the program I just installed , it's not in submenus.
<airtonix> nutrix, have you looked here yet ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TorrentFlux
<Rayston> Having an issue with my resolution stuck at 800x600 on my Acer Aspire laptop with Intel Graphics card, pretty sure I need to edit my xorg.conf but I do not really know how, have posted info at launchpad https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/100177
<wl110> okc: i haven't used it in many years, but the man httrack (then q to quit) should be a great starting point
<wl110> !httrack | okc
<ZykoticK9> jamie, what program was it?
<ekim1> okc: players?  not sure what you mean.  I have a zune and trying to use rhythmbox.
<airtonix> Rayston, unless you are using older version of ubuntu (pre 8.10) xorg.conf wont do much i fear
<okc> wl110:i typed the command ./httrack in terminal
<wl110> okc: in terminal, you can try 'man httrack' or ./httrack --help
<rww> airtonix, Rayston: Newer versions of Ubuntu still respect an xorg.conf file if it's present, they just don't create one by default.
<robtmr> anyone know what it means if my boot fails with "udevd-work[675]: 'devkit-disks-part-id /dev/.tmp-block-179:1' unexpected exit with status 0x0007"   ?
<gasull> I cannot watch movies in my laptop since 2 months ago or so.  So long ago that I've kind of given up.  Youtube and embedded videos work, but MPlayer plays only the audio of the movie, not the video.  Any ideas what can be wrong?  Thank you in advance.
<airtonix> jamie, not all programs create gnome menu entries. your first step would be to find its binary files using the locate command in the terminal
<airtonix> jamie, is this where you got the file ? >> http://perlbox.sourceforge.net/pbtk/
<zealot> this channel is +c
<Dr_Willis> brandon_:  ive seen it done in the past. used to be called 'root terminals' or somthing like that. not running a terminal.. but a 'root window level terminal' ie: at the lowest level
<zealot> thats highly racial
<ZykoticK9> gasull, from a cli try "mplayer -vo x11 FILE" and/or "mplayer -vo gl FILE" and see if either work
<wl110> robtmr: what is your computer's architecture; udevd's latest version doesn't work with arm architecture
<Rayston> airtronix, rww:yeah, its definitely created at this point, using vesa driver, I would think it should use the i915, tried just changing it to that in the xorg.conf, as well as i810 and intel, never fixes it but makes it worse
<zealot> and it is not the ubuntu way
<airtonix> !troll > zealot
<ubottu> zealot, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> owen1:  rc.local is just a script you add commands to.. much easier then doing a service
<okc> ekim1:try another players like vlc..Hope this will help for sure!!
<robtmr> wl110: yeah, it's arm - what are my other options?
<superbee> "which" is also useful
<Dr_Willis> ekim1:  vlc, mplayer, xbmc, enna, boxee, (boxxee?) moovida,  lets see what else.. :)
<ppaulhus> Hi, just wondering, when you set the hostname of a machine, do you include the domain?
<owen1> Dr_Willis: interesting
<airtonix> superbee, i assume you are talking to someone in particular ?
<gasull> ZykoticK9: yes, it works!
<wl110> robtmr: i ran into your problem, so i reinstalled and never let it update udevd, but at the same time, i am currently blocked from upgrading software unless i 'sudo apt-get install program' individually to upgrade (n810 on ubuntu 9.10)
<ZykoticK9> ppaulhus, careful if you are changing your hostname - be sure /etc/hosts is updated as well (or sudo might break)
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  why if I open the file in Nautilus it doesn't work?
<superbee> Airtonix being on Wirc has its cons, i just saw a message on locate in the terminal
<ZykoticK9> gasull, which one worked?  x11 or gl?
<gasull> ZykoticK9: both
<ppaulhus> ZykoticK9: ok I will be... but is the hostname and domain a different thing? if my machine is one.bluesponge.com, should I just set hostname to 'one' ?
<zealot> well i actually need help
<zealot> i had a kernel panic today
<ZykoticK9> gasull, in nautilus right click a video file and goto Open With tab and check the settings there...
<airtonix> superbee, :) i had an idea of who, but it helps alot to remove the ambiguity in such a large and fast moving channel.
<zealot> let me paste the machine code and see if you guys can make anything of it
<zealot> 0100110000011011111001110011000011000000101111101111110110111001010110101000111011010101111110001100
<zealot> 0011101011100000001111111010011100011111000000101111111110010111001011110101000101100000010000011001
<robtmr> wl110: Do you think I could replace udevd without reinstalling? I have the filesystem on an SD card, so I can replace selective parts if necessary
<zealot> 1100010001001110100000111101110001001010000011100100111101110100110001000100001010001110110010011010
<zealot> 0100111110110111010101100010100010011000110001101001001011001000101100010010110000110011000111110111
<FloodBot3> zealot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> ppaulhus, hostname and domain are different - i don't think you should put the domain in the hostname
<Rayston> so anyone have any ideas how to fix my resolution problem, I would think that the problem is that the xorg.conf is pointing to vesa instead of my driver, but just changing that does not fix anything
 * airtonix headdesk
<superbee> Zealot you best post the contents of your syslog then
<ppaulhus> ZykoticK9: and where exactly would i put the domain then?
<zealot> 1000101101111110001000110111000101100011111100000011100100111100000011110011001111111011001010110011
<zealot> 1110001001000100110011101001111011011001010000100100111110011111101010101100001101100111100011111110
<FloodBot3> zealot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !ops | zealot flooding and trolling
<ubottu> zealot flooding and trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zealot> 1101001011100110100010001010110010000100001110011111110010110011111100000001000001000100101000101101
<zealot> HELP CHANNEL EMERGENCY
<FloodBot3> zealot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wl110> robtmr: i left it broken on my n810, but in theory, if you have gcc/g++ installed, you could compile the older version of udevd from source
<ZykoticK9> ppaulhus, i'm not sure, when i type "domainname" on my system it says "(none)" so i obviously don't have it set.  good luck man.
<wl110> robtmr: this is a bug in ubuntu that has not been fixed and is a low priority (even though it feels like it completely breaks the system)
<SGottl7227> does anyone know about ubuntu-light.. or u-lite.. i want to install flash
<Ziber> !interfaces
<Fauntix> Ok i know this isnt an ubuntu question but I am looking for a IRC channel for D&D 3.5 people
<Ziber> !networking
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<robtmr> wl110: thanks - not sure about everyone else, but for me it completely breaks my system... I still can't boot it
<wl110> robtmr: it boots fine on my end, i just have to install software individually; you may want to search how to chroot from a live ubuntu, that will get you into the system you can't boot into
<SGottl7227> anyone know about u-lite.  I am trying to install flash player
<brandon_> anyone use guake?
<Ziber> When a network interface comes up, should "up ip -6 addr add" work to add routes/other addresses?
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  The settings in open with are Movie Player and Mplayer.  The both fail.  I don't understand why I can't use MoviePlayer/Totem
<superbee> gOS? :-) anyone?
<celthunder> Ziber, to add routes put route add <routing info>
<superbee> Gotta love that screenshot
<ZykoticK9> gasull, i can't help with MoviePlayer/Totem -- i'm a hardcore mplayer guy for many years... sorry i'm no help
<ekim1> Dr_Willis, vlc, xbmc, mplayer are not listed in ubuntu's add/remove when searched...
<Ziber> celthunder: and other addresse?
<Ziber> *addresses?
<wl110> robtmr: in the live ubuntu (or another linux on the same computer), to chroot, (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-restore-grub-boot-loader-after-installing-windows.html), just don't reinstall grub in your case
<ZykoticK9> ekim1, Add/Remove doesn't show all software, Synaptic the other GUI installer will
<atrus> I can't get wireless in karmic to connect. I've got a network-manager/wpasupplicant log at: http://pastebin.ca/1788784 . What's the best way to get assistance with this?
<celthunder> ziber add an address with ifconfig.
<celthunder> the two are seperate routes and addresses
<superbee> Zykotick what happens when you do mplayer filename
<okc> ekim1:If not found get them installed...by 'apt-get install vlc' in terminal
<Ziber> celthunder: i want a bunch of addresses to be added when a certain interface is activated... how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> ekim1:  add the proper repos, and google for the ppas for others
<wl110> can someone help me get my compaq wl110 wireless card working on ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398697)?
<Dr_Willis> ekim1:  boxee is a downloadble one. and enna - both have some neat features
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  Mplayer doesn't work from Nautilus.  I guess I need the custom command.
<superbee> Whats the error you get on the console
<ZykoticK9> gasull, if you're adding "mplayer" to open with be sure you are using "mplayer -vo gl" as the custom command
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  Should I use x11 or gl?
<okc> ekim1:if u want it through gui goto System-->administration-->Synaptic manager and serch for vlc 'apply' to get it installed
<ZykoticK9> gasull, gl!
<gasull> ZykoticK9: OK
<almoxarife> compiz won't startup when the system is loaded, I can loaded it once I am in a gdm session though, when I run 'compiz' from terminal it loads with all my settings in place, how do I repair it so that it starts from startup?
<ZykoticK9> gasull, x11 "probably" doesn't go fullscreen, you can test/check if you want
<wl110> atrus: you could always try an alternative network-manager, such as wicd, then switch back to default if that doesn't work (wicd.sourceforge.net)
<superbee> Mplayer+gui launch=reduced performance
<ekim1> Dr_Willis, the files that I need to listen to or convert are WMA files, not WMV like I thought...my bad.
<atrus> wl110: wicd doesn't support simultaneous wireless/wifi connections :/
<superbee> Use it like it was meant to be used, from the termy
<atrus> wl110: er, wired/wifi rather
<wl110> atrus: u trid the latest version 1.7?
<r15> hi all,
<atrus> wl110: no, should I?
<wl110> atrus: here is the change log: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wicd/files/wicd-stable/wicd-1.7.0/NEWS/view
<r15> i have a laptop, only with one partition and one recovery partition
<ZykoticK9> superbee, i didn't notice you messaged me (got my nic wrong, use tab key - MUCH easier) - i'm not the one having the issue gasull is
<Rayston> can anyone help me with my resolution issue? details at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/100177
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  Well, it works with mplayer -vo gl.  I guess this is enough.  Can I ask why do you prefer mplayer over totem?
<r15> i want to install ubuntu on it,
<atrus> wl110: also, it doesn't support notifying applications of what's happening via dbus like network-manager does.
<wl110> atrus: see if it was added from the last version you tried
<almoxarife> compiz won't startup when the system is loaded, I can loaded it once I am in a gdm session though, when I run 'compiz' from terminal it loads with all my settings in place, how do I repair it so that it starts from startup?
<soreau> almoxarife: Install simple-ccsm and select Custom in Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab
<r15> basically, could you please tell me some tool to compress existing 99GB partition and make free space to make it dual boot?
<ZykoticK9> gasull, i prefer mplayer over everything, it's the most powerful linux media player (not the most user friendly, but certainly the most powerful)
<almoxarife> soreau: thnks
<superbee> I'm using WIRc from my phone, no tab keys here
<wl110> atrus: i know wicd is the only one with cli access, maybe dub access might be possible through that port (since 1.6)
<koshari> r15 is the partition full?
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  define "powerful" :-)  Do you mean that it opens more file formats?  Or that it's faster?
<SGottl7227> does anyone know about ubuntu-lite..flash player install?
<r15> koshari: no i have plenty of free space on C drive
<superbee> Lol userfriendliness can be debated.
<ZykoticK9> wl110, you've been in the channel the last few nights with the same issue haven't you?
<ouyes>  how to install man pages in ubuntu :-)
<eyinova> hi i need irc client texmode sock soported.Help!
<atrus> wl110: nothing about dual access in wicd. i'd really just like to get network-manager working, since that's what's supposed to work in ubuntu. or does everyone just use wicd?
<koshari> r15 therefore you want gparted, as always back up any omportant data before using partitioning tools
<wl110> ZykoticK9: yes
<atrus> wl110: nothing in its changelog anyways.
<r15> 99 GB partition with only windows fresh installed
<ZykoticK9> gasull, it will both play and encode anything i throw at it -- you can change outputs like we did with the -vo switch, it also supports Nvidia accelerated video vdpau
<wl110> atrus: its fixed many's errors, but you seem to need network-manager for specific reasons
<superbee> eyinova: google weechat
<koshari> r15 you will need to run it from a live session
<eyinova> hi i need irc client linux console,not webchat
<ZykoticK9> wl110, your wireless doesn't work right?
<atrus> wl110: it's just annoying that network-manager never seems to work where wicd always does, just with a reduced feature set, and annoying interface :/
<ZykoticK9> wl110, oh are you using wicd?
<heliord> anybody knowledgeable about ubuntu's initrd? I installed ubuntu but it doesn't boot correctly
<ton> eyinova, what exactly do you mean?
<eyinova> hi i need irc client linux console,not webchat with soported sock and firewall
<wl110> Zykotick9: it doesn't work because it detects the hardware as TI, not Compaq
<gasull> ZykoticK9:  OK.  Thanks a lot.  Can I mess my system if I uninstall totem now?
<superbee> I said "weechat" NOT webchat.
<eyinova> sorry
<r15> koshari: rightnow i am from a live ubuntu dvd itself
<wl110> ZykoticK9: in any network manager
<ton> eyinova you are ON irc, no?
<r15> /exec /bin/uname -a
<r15> sorry
<eyinova> yes irss
<ZykoticK9> gasull, easier to leave it, but no it won't mess anything up by removing it (i have post-install scripts that i run on my system which does remove it)
<r15> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<koshari> r15 system > admin partition editor
<pyr0path> hey i got a problem everytime i use the -Make- command i get an error. any ideas?
<koshari> r15 system > admin > partition editor
<ZykoticK9> wl110, right now are you using NM or WICD - i can't help with WICD at all...
<eyinova> but not have socks soported
<wl110> ZykoticK9: NM using a different wireless card (have to wifi cards)
<r15> got it koshari: partition editor just opening
<eyinova> i need solutions avanced comunications
<heliord> Is there a way to rebuild the initrd from a live session?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, could you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep -i network"
<heliord> and if so, how can I configure which modules get included?
<Omen_20> Could someone please tell me why there are drivers on the live cd, but no way of getting to install? I can see the drivers for my wireless if in the live cd, yet not when i boot and have the cd in the drive. WTF?!
<rosco> i fired up lubuntu last night.  very short on app's.  not even irc app.
<koshari> heliord it would be a waste of time because on reboot it would load the one on the image again
<blakkheim> rosco: so.. install what you want
<wl110> ZykkoticK9: that says my Intel 2200BG is working fine (nothing about the compaq wl110 attached)
<rosco> couldn't figure out how to install it either
<xangua> Omen_20: use synaptic to install software from the cd/dvd
<blakkheim> rosco: "it"?
<heliord> koshari, I've got an installed ubuntu that I'm hoping to modify
<ZykoticK9> !tab > wl110
<ubottu> wl110, please see my private message
<heliord> koshari, I installed it but it doesn't boot
<rosco> right, clicking on the "install lubuntu" ?  nothing happens
<koshari> heliord whats actually the problem
<wl110> Zykotick9: no tab access on my irc client
<ZykoticK9> wl110, lspci will tell me what chipset is in the card
<blakkheim> rosco: just use regular ubuntu (or minimal iso) and then install lxde
<rosco> ?
<heliord> koshari, I just installed ubuntu, but the initrd it gave me doesn't have md support available, so it can't find /
<ZykoticK9> wl110, tab for IRC, you got my nic wrong above thus no highlight for me, plus saves you the trouble of typing it out
<koshari> heliord boot without quiet mode and see if oyu can isolate the culprit
<heliord> koshari, (I installed on a raid1)
<wl110> Zykotick9: 01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<ZykoticK9> wl110, what irc client are you using (let me guess pidgin)
<rosco> install ubuntu 9.1.  i've only run live version.  i'll be asked for either full or minimal version?
<wl110> Zykotick9: irssi
<ZykoticK9> wl110, ok i'm going to ask you again could you pastebin "lspci | grep -i network"
<wl110> !pastebin | wl110
<ZykoticK9> wl110, that T.I. is NOT a network card
<ubottu> wl110, please see my private message
<koshari> heliord whats the module you want to add to initrd
<rosco> antoher question - if i put mint on one partition, say, ubuntu or xubuntu on another, and puppy on yet another, will the speed be decreased?
<ZykoticK9> rosco, nope
<rosco> kewl.
<heliord> koshari, raid1
<Omen_20> xangua, ok i tell it to add the cd and then it does, and nothing. I see nothing.
<wl110> Zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370749/
<rosco> stupid question - if i start mint, where all my stuff is stored, it will be there.  if i start xubuntu, it won't be there, etc?
<koshari> heliord can you boot into failsafe on the install?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, and you have 2 wireless cards "right" now?
<Dr_Willis> rosco:   depends on how you got the 2 installed.
<superbee> I want to help YOU! :-)
<wl110> Zykotick9: correct
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  each disrto can have its own /home/ location
<koshari> heliord heres how i added a module to initramfs a while agon BUT i did it from the session in question, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810125
<Omen_20> Marking upgrades does nothing as well. This is easily the dumbest thing I've seen Ubuntu do yet.
<wl110> Zykotick9: and it was in when i ran those commands (powered on fine)
<heliord> koshari, I can try that, but I'd have to reboot out of the live session I'm in
<Omen_20> Put drivers on a disc, show them to u, yet do absolutely nothing with them.
<rosco> Dr_Willis: hello.
<HTT-Bird> does someone know if there's a backport package somewhere? anywhere? for nexuiz 2.5.x to Jaunty?
<koshari> heliord iam not a fan of raid these days anyrate
<heliord> I was hoping I could chroot into the installation from the live session and fix something from out here
<dreki> i need to access files shared from a windows vista machine on the local windows network, i have tried to accesss  the files with the network browser that comes with ubuntu, but it hasnt worked, im running ubuntu 9.10. can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> HTT-Bird:  look for PPA repos also
<ZykoticK9> wl110, are you "johndoe32102002"
<rosco> Dr_Willis: i'll install side by side i guess.  is there a way to install them so that resources for whichever is running are maximized?
<wl110> ZykoticK9: yes
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  set them to use the same /home/ partion and use same usernames on each. but i dont see the need to have both installed.
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  you can install xubuntu-desktop packatge and just use the login manager to pick what one to use
<ae86-drifter_> could somebody PLEASE help me with this one?? -- first off, i had a grub error, so i booted a live cd, then gparted showed my ext4 partition as unallocated, i rebooted again and used grub to manually chainload the win7 partition and i managed to repair the ext4 partition with paragon partition manager, so now i had full access to the ext4 partition again, but, then i loaded up gparted again and my main ntfs partition is now "unallo
<ae86-drifter_> cated" and my recovery partition shows bad MFT
<stopmv> hi where is the location of rhythm media player plugins
<r15> koshari: in GUI i am not able to resize beyond 8 MB :(
<ae86-drifter_> i have everything now backed up with photorec i would just reinstall, but my laptop has a recovery partition which is the only copy of windows 7 i have. i am dual booting only ever used windows to play games on, i updated my GFX driver on win7 one day and this happened...
<rosco> Dr_Willis: of leave mint on and decide which to use along with puppy, mint will hold files i'm using.  i've backed them up, just wouldn't want to have to move them around
<koshari> r15 how do you mean?
<rosco> too much time.  and i just did that last week
<dreki> i need to access files shared from a windows vista machine on the local windows network, i have tried to accesss  the files with the network browser that comes with ubuntu, but it hasnt worked, im running ubuntu 9.10. can anyone help me?
<heliord> Ah, haha, raid1 is there, commented out, as an example
<r15> i opened partition editor
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  i dont see much need to use Mint at all these days
<koshari> r15 yes
<r15> and i can see first 99GB partition
<koshari> yes
<r15> selected and clicked on resize
<r15> resize/move section
<candy_> how to video chat through empathy or pidgin??
<ZykoticK9> wl110, this is a PCMCIA card correct?  do you know if dmesg gives any messages when you plug it it at all?  know what i'm talking about or would you like me to give some directions?
<heliord> So I can just run update-initramfs and reboot? It is asking for -c -u or -d
<stopmv> hi where is the location of rhythm media player plugins
<candy_> is it possible video chat through msn or yahoo account via pidgin or empathy?? anybody??
<wl110> Zykotick9: yes, correct; don't kknow if dmesg registers it, but the TI interface shows in network-manager; go ahead and give me the dmesg command you want me to run
<r15> trying to move with cursor, as well as MB size but it's not letting me resize beyond 8 mb
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: it WAS in the Games PPA, but it isn't any longer
<r15> Also tried with entering new size but new size is not accepted by the partitioner
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: there was also a private PPA hosting it, but it appears that I need a Launchpad account to get at that one
<HTT-Bird> Playdeb also has it
<HTT-Bird> but how do I get Playdeb to just let me download a .deb file? :p
<jcg> r15: Is partition mounted?
<koshari> r15 what are the min and max sizes it states?
<Dr_Willis> theres also that one tool like a GPL steam called DJL or DLJ that might have it
<Dr_Willis> HTT-Bird:  never heard of playdeb. so no idea
<r15> no it's not mounted
<heliord> koshari, ok, updated initrd, thanks for the pointer, I'll see if this works now
<ZykoticK9> wl110, remove the wl110 from your system - "dmesg" shows all kernel messages, type dmesg in a terminal and see what the bottom looks like, open a 2nd terminal - plug the wl110 into the computer, wait 10 seconds and type dmesg again -- does anything change?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, it would be ideal if you could pastebin the 2nd dmesg (if possible)
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: do you think I could grab the packages from Karmic manually? the deps don't look too onerous, yet...
<toastedmilk> I'm getting a glxinfo error
<koshari> r15 what are the min and max sizes it states?
<r15> Min= 101465 , Max=101465
<Dr_Willis> HTT-Bird:  no idea.  i never mixx them.. may be easier to compile
<newwarrior> hi everybody
<candy_> video chat in via pidgin or empathy?? anybody help??
<HTT-Bird> I'd use prevu, but it blows up on derivative distros (such as Mint)
<newwarrior> i have a little question. i have some movies that i bought by itunes(at this time i have win), how could i watch it under linux
<Dr_Willis> yet another reason to stick to ubuntu, and not derrivitives
<r15> koshari: Min =101465, Max=101473 MB
<shawnboy> marnold: thanks for your help earlier. I didn't do ssh-agent, but I tried it with dsa & got same hiccup. After searching, I'm convinced my SSH probs are FreeNAS related. Pretty convoluted to set up compared to ubuntu.
<shawnboy> marnold: anyway... just wanted to let you know.
<wl110> Zykotick9: okay, i will copy all that relates to eth2 (the card) to a pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370755/
<newwarrior> i have a little question. i have some movies that i bought by itunes(at this time i have win), how could i watch it under linux
<HTT-Bird> Dr_Willis: well, missing prevu isn't a huge deal
<HTT-Bird> I can do what it does by hand :p (I've done the equivalent operation on Debian once or twice)
<xangua> newwarrior: copy them to your linux partition¿ navigate on windows partition from linux¿
<wl110> Zykotick9: looks like this is the error: eth2: Cannot find firmware agere_sta_fw.bin
<xangua> candy_: pidgin & empathy support voice and video for jabber
<koshari> r15 you dont have windows using a dynamic partition do you?
<xangua> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<bashca> hi there
<newwarrior> xangua: i have now windows partition
<lonnie> hello
<ZykoticK9> wl110, i'm looking at that same line !
<rosco> Dr_Willis: i will keep Mint b/c my files are on there.  transferring them again would take too much time.  as long as it wont' affect speed of OS i use, then kewl.
<bashca> any help please  ( usb 2-1: usbfs: process 2346 (usb_modeswitch) did not claim interface 0 before use
<ZykoticK9> wl110, i'm also worried that it's showing up as eth2 instead of wlan0
<candy_> xangua, it also supports it for hotmail it seems, i don know. my fren use it.
<lonnie> What's the best chat client to use for Ubuntu?
<xangua> candy_: no, it doesn't
<koshari> lonnie whatever one you like best
<HTT-Bird> ZykoticK9: that's common, my broadcom did that for forever under Debian with wl_sta
<lonnie> I don't know any.
<candy_> xangua, any alternative??
<shawnboy> newwarrior: have u tried playing the movie files?
<B3rz3rk3r> lonnie, pidgin and empathy are most popular
<lonnie> I'm using xchat for the first time, anyone like something else better?
<r15> any idea?
<koshari> lonnie pidgin, xchat, empathy
<xangua> candy_: use jabber¿
<HTT-Bird> it's wlan0 now tho, but I'm one of those wacky guys with an LP-PHY, 2.6.32 kernel, and B43_FORCE_PIO enabled in his kernel
<r15> koshari: any idea?
<Dr_Willis> I like WeeChat :) version 0.3.0+
<marnold> shawnboy, your welcome and freenas is apperently not the most sane of projects so it wouldn't surprise me
<candy_> xangua, can i talk to people in hotmail and yahoo with video from jabber id??
<HTT-Bird> (on that box that is, aka my lappy, which runs Debian Squeeze)
<bashca> this  my   usb_modeswitch.conf  (  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1a771ff5    )
<g1er> lonnie, if your up for a challenge, irssi
<koshari> r15 iam guessing windows is using a dynamic partition, what version of windows?
<newwarrior> shawnboy: yes, i have some audio files too and they work, but the movies, vlc don't play it and totem says that the files are crypted
<r15> widows xp
<ZykoticK9> HTT-Bird, doesn't that give Network Manager problems?  do the cards get wireless support?  i mean ethernet cards don't need SSIDs / WEP-WPA / sorta thing...
<r15> koshari: it's widows xp
<lonnie> gler, why would it be worth a challenge?
<xangua> candy_: nop, you need an msn/yahoo account to talk to msn/yahoo contacts
<koshari> r15 winxp didnt use dynamic partitions so that gues is scuttled,
<lonnie> Is that what you use?
<shawnboy> newwarrior: I'm taking a stab as I have no 1st-hand experience with itunes stuff, but maybe avidemux or handbrake could convert to friendly format?
<candy_> xangua, i dont have anybody in jabber. i want to connect visually and audio'lly to my people.. any suggestion??
<koshari> r15 try doing a disk defrag in windows and empty recycle bin , temp dirs before so
<wl110> Zykotick9: should i file a bug report somewhere, if so where?
<Dr_Willis> Itunes stuff BOUGHT from itunes - may have DRM that needs to be removed
<HTT-Bird> ZykoticK9: NM handled it quite fine
<xangua> candy_: skype¿¿ it works in linux, mac and windows
<ZykoticK9> HTT-Bird, thanks
<r15> ok koshari.
<r15> i will need to reboot then
<koshari> r15 sometheings telling gparted its using all the space
<HTT-Bird> hmmm...anyone used getdeb/playdeb?
<g1er> lonnie, some folks like the old school feel and the fact that you can use it without a window manager
<newwarrior> shawnboy: handbrake say is crypted
<candy_> xangua, i downloaded skype but couldnt install :-(
<marnold> my last sentence had bad grammar in it. Oh No!
<shawnboy> newwarrior: sorry, that was my best guess.
<ZykoticK9> wl110, have a look in /lib/firmware - do you see agere_sta_fw.bin ?
<lonnie> I see.
<Dr_Willis> newwarrior:  got to find a way to remove the drm then perhasop
<r15> will update you on status, thanks a lot koshari for your support.
<xangua> candy_: download from where¿¿ you just have to double clic the .deb of the official skype web
<wl110> Zykotick9: ls agere*
<wl110> ls: cannot access agere*: No such file or directory
<newwarrior> shawnboy: no problem, i will try it to find a way
<candy_> xangua, i did and it says file may be corrupted or u dont have permission to open it (packet manager)
<m0nk3y> anyone know how to keep your windows from going under the bottom panel on the latest version of gnome in Ubuntu 9.10
<lonnie> sudo apt-get install agave alarm-clock amarok amule aptoncd ardour audacity avidemux azureus banshee blender billard-gl bluefish bum cabextract cervisia cheese convertall creox devede dia-gnome dvdrip eclipse ekiga emma enblend expect fdupes festival festvox-kallpc16k festvox-kdlpc16k dvdstyler festvox-rablpc16k ffmpeg2theora filezilla fluidsynth fontforge freemind ghex gnochm gnotime gnucap gnucash gnuplot-doc gocr gstreamer0.1
<lonnie> 0-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse grsync gtk-gnutella gtk-recordMyDesktop gtkam gtkpod gufw gwget hamster-applet helix-player hydrogen inkscape istanbul jamin jokosher k3b k9copy kdenlive kimagemapeditor kino koffice kompozer kttsd ktouch lame libavdevice-unstripped-52 libavutil-unstripped-49 libmad0 libmp3lame0 libmp3lame-dev libpostproc-unstripped-51 libswscale-
<lonnie> unstripped-0 lilypond miro mixxx monodoc-browser monodoc-http monodevelop mozilla-mplayer mozilla-thunderbird mp3splt mp3wrap muse mysql-admin mysql-query-browser nautilus-actions nautilus-gksu nautilus-image-converter nautilus-script-audio-convert network-manager-vpnc nmap nmapsi4 openoffice.org-base p7zip-full parcellite patchage pdfedit pi pidgin-facebookchat pidgin-otr pitivi planner puredata putty pykaraoke qalculate quicks
<FloodBot3> lonnie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lonnie> ynergy quanta rapidsvn regexxer rosegarden scribus shutter soundconverter specto sshfs stopmotion streamtuner subcommander sunbird sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin stardict startupmanager subtitleeditor sweep synfig sysinfo terminator thoggen timemachine timidity tovidgui touchfreeze tracker transcriber tree ubuntu-edu-preschool ubuntu-edu-primary ubuntu-edu-secondary ubuntu-edu-tertiary umbrello unison-gtk vcdimag
<xangua> candy_: then you don't have an administrator account¿¿ ask you administrator to install it then
<g1er> o.0 wtf
<newwarrior> there is a nother problem, when i want to play enemy territory i have no sound, but with urban terror there is sound, i have 64bit and pulse
<candy_> xangua, i do have administrator account,
<dreki> i need to access files shared from a windows vista machine on the local windows network, i have tried to accesss  the files with the network browser that comes with ubuntu, but it hasnt worked, im running ubuntu 9.10. can anyone help me?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, just covering the basics for a moment System / Admin / Hardware Drivers doesn't list anything while the card is plugged in does it?
<candy_> xangua, can u suggest me command line??
<blakkheim> newwarrior: those last 5 words are probably why
<HTT-Bird> lonny mixed this up with his terminal. :P
<xangua> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<xangua> mmm....
<HTT-Bird> *lonnie
<stopmv> hi, wherr is the location of rhythm media player plugins can't find it inside .gnome2 because there are no apps folders and also there are no rhythm folder
<wl110> Zykotick9: no propietary drivers are in use
<newwarrior> blakkheim: ?
<wl110> Zykotick9: none are listed either
<heliord> progress, but not success
<heliord> the raid1 module was included in the initrd, but mdadm wasn't
<HTT-Bird> apparently playdeb doesn't work for me either *sigh*
<lonnie> Ok, here is a list of all applications I install, after installing ubuntu. This one command will install everything I have installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370760/
<airtonix> lonnie, i got to gtkpod and fell asleep. long lines are long.
<lonnie> yeah, I thought it would wrap.
<HTT-Bird> hey, does anyone know of an equivalent to gnome-do that doesn't need Mono/CLI?
<blakkheim> HTT-Bird: gmrun
<airtonix> HTT-Bird, nothing else does what gnome-do does.
<heliord> Ah, mdadm isn't even install in the system (that was installed on raid)
<ZykoticK9> wl110, http://paste.ubuntu.com/370761/
<heliord> clever of the installer, that :)
<wl110> ZykoticK9: roger, will try that now
<valium> hey anyone here got samba and vscan for clam working?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  doing what exactly?
<`mOOse`> k guys, I got one for ya - I just installed xubuntu on my hd and made a /boot partition, and a /home partition - update mgr wants to install 1500 mb of updates on my 30 mb boot partition - help!
<MHz128> hiya
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  you mean a  / and a /home partition?    and a /boot partition?
<Flannel> `mOOse`: that likely wont be 1500MB on your /boot, it'll mostly go into your /
<MHz128> Does anyone know how to capture RTMP streaming video using ubuntu tools?
 * unixalot has arrived
<valium> Dr_Willis: well samba can use vfs plugin so that everytime a user requests a file it is scanned before being served.  Alternatively it passes files to clamav before saving them to a samba share
<`mOOse`> yes a / and a /home
<allowoverride> question - whats the best way to disable ipv6 at boot?
<Dr_Willis> valium:  sounds like yet another way to make samba even slower... :)
<newwarrior> blakkheim: /exit
<unixalot> allowoverride: for firefox? or what
<allowoverride> unixalot: no
<Dr_Willis> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<okc> can anyone help me in installing mozilla firefox 3.6 in ubuntu 9.10
<valium> Dr_Willis :  samba is pretty quick if configured properly.  I have over 100 users and it is also a domain controller.  It works nicely.  But virus scanning is a bit issue - cant seem to get it going
<airtonix> okc, not tried looking for the ppa yet ?
<allowoverride> question - whats the best way to disable ipv6 at boot? ubuntu-server
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<Dr_Willis> valium:  i toss around 20+GB of files back and forth too much. :) but not much point in virus scanning  my videos
<airtonix> okc, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<okc> airtonix: what is ppa?
<nomad77> allowoverride:  edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add blacklist ipv6 iirc
<allowoverride> iirc?
<`mOOse`> Flannel, well, it wants to try to install it on boot
<airtonix> !ppa > okc
<ubottu> okc, please see my private message
<nomad77> allowoverride:  if i recall correctly
<Flannel> `mOOse`: really?  What message is it giving you?
<allowoverride> nomad77: whats the iirc for?
<airtonix> allowoverride, horrible internet slang that should be purged from the earth
<frankS2> -rwxr-xr-x what perms is this in numbers?
<`mOOse`> Flannel - here
<`mOOse`> http://imgur.com/j7Yq7.png
<valium> Dr_Willis: no you are right.  It does have the option of specifying extension types to exclude in real time scanning.
<`mOOse`> Flannel, I have 25 gigs free
<wl110> ZykoticK9: in NM, it showed wifi networks, but still called it TI hardware, and trying to connect to one crashed NM UI
<bashca> any help please  ( usb 2-1: usbfs: process 2346 (usb_modeswitch) did not claim interface 0 before use
<bashca> this  my   usb_modeswitch.conf  (  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1a771ff5    )
<Flannel> `mOOse`: Huh.  Alright, try unchecking all of the updates and only installing the linux-image related ones
<`mOOse`> you think that'll help somehow?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, sorry man, i'm afraid your issue has beaten me...  i have no more ideas
<allowoverride> so i do not modify /lib/modules/~uname/modules.alias? but /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, as /etc/modprobe/aliases doesn't exist on this system.
<wl110> ZykoticK9: that crashed NM when trying to connect to a network, but the card detected networks, just crashes NM and all my network connections
<wl110> ZykoticK9: where should i leave a bug report?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, have you previously tried wicd?  if so perhaps you should try it again?
<Flannel> `mOOse`: It's worth a shot.  There's no reason those updates would install to /boot (at least some of them) so that message is making me think that's a bug in the UI or whatnot.
<Flannel> `mOOse`: You could also try doing it from the command line and seeing how it takes it
<wl110> ZykoticK9: yeah, i might try it again, but if the errors at the kernel, would wicd fix it?
<`mOOse`> um
<`mOOse`> help me out
 * unixalot whats your fav. font in ubuntu??
<HTT-Bird> blakkheim: ah, interesting :)
<`mOOse`> apt-get updates?
<Flannel> `mOOse`: Er, wait.  15M?  That's pretty normal.
<Flannel> `mOOse`: How big is your /boot partition?
<ZykoticK9> wl110, not sure what "package" this should be reported under but typically bugs can be filed with "ubuntu-bug $PACKAGENAME" and it sorta guides you through the process
<`mOOse`> I made a 30m boot partition based on previous installs
<`mOOse`> figured grub would need about 20
<Flannel> Earlier you said 1500MB for boot, which is significantly different :)
<`mOOse`> no no
<`mOOse`> the updates want that
<`mOOse`> the parition's only 30 megs
<wl110> Zykotick9: ok, you got me far, i documented everything on ubuntuforums (search wl110), thanks again
<Flannel> `mOOse`: How many old kernels do you have?
<hexmare_> knoppies you still here?
<`mOOse`> just one - I just installed it
<ZykoticK9> wl110, sorry i couldn't be more help
<`mOOse`> I can't believe this
<`mOOse`> sigh
<Dr_Willis> unmount /boot so things actually go into the boot directroy on / :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much need for a /boot partiton these days
<`mOOse`> ok
<`mOOse`> I don't know what I'm doing is what's going on here
<`mOOse`> I'll be the first to admit it lol
<Flannel> `mOOse`: I'm currently using 47MB on boot, and I've got more than a few older kernels.  Are you sure you don't have any old ones you might be able to remove?
<Flannel> `mOOse`: I'd give yourself 100MB of boot, that'll give you plenty of wiggle room.
<Dr_Willis> You  may be missreading whats / and /boot   and what the package manager is saying
<`mOOse`> I *just* installed this Flannel
<`mOOse`> like, 30 mins ago
<`mOOse`> Dr_Willis,
<`mOOse`> http://imgur.com/j7Yq7.png
<`mOOse`> that's the error
<Flannel> `mOOse`: I've only got two kernels, so if two kernels are 47MB, then you can't fit two of them in 30MB :)
<`mOOse`> erm
<rww> `mOOse`: That says 1507k, not 1507M
<`mOOse`> so I should reformat
<`mOOse`> yea I realize that now rww :-)
<`mOOse`> aaaaaaa
<`mOOse`> I see now
<rww> `mOOse`: and personally, I use 100MB or 200MB for /boot partitions. Better safe than sorry :)
<`mOOse`> new kernels - boot partitions!
<`mOOse`> I made it too small!
<Flannel> `mOOse`: On the upside, you've only lost 30 minutes worth of config type stuff.
<Dr_Willis> or just dont mount /boot/ and let is use the /boot directory on /
<`mOOse`> true - if I don't lose my windows partition in the meantime
<reactor> ohaider ppl. Does anybody know how to make work UVC webcam that's mounted flipped?
<jacquesdupontd> mounted flipped ?
<`mOOse`> ok, so um, dr...already over my head
<Flannel> `mOOse`: Are you using LVM?
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, yh
<jacquesdupontd> seems i won't help you but just to know what you mean so i get less stupid
<reactor> that webcam is built in ASUS laptop
<jacquesdupontd> what you mean by flipped
<jacquesdupontd> yep
<jacquesdupontd> i have one as well
<jacquesdupontd> i have an asus laptop from where i'm talking btw
<`mOOse`> no - that's another thing I was going to activate during the install that I normally use ...
<Flannel> `mOOse`: You'll want to grab the alternate CD to install for that.
<`mOOse`> I know in suse you can retroactively add lvm to a partition
<`mOOse`> that's what I used Flannel
<Flannel> Yeah, you can, but if you're reinstalling, might as well do it there.
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, oh in fact you just want your integrated webcam working thats all ?
<reactor> jacq patches I have tested didtn' work btw
<`mOOse`> mmm
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ^*
 * `mOOse` breaks out into a sweat
<jacquesdupontd> haha ok
<jacquesdupontd> different ways to say it, ok weird mine was working hrm lemme remember, hm yeah was working perfectly from the beginning
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, webcam worx fine but gives 180 degrees flipped image
<jacquesdupontd> mine is a chicony
<ae86-drifter_> i had a grub error, so i booted a live cd, then gparted showed my ext4 partition as unallocated, i rebooted again and used grub to manually chainload the win7 partition and i managed to repair the ext4 partition with paragon partition manager, so now i had full access to the ext4 partition again, but, then i loaded up gparted again and my main ntfs partition is now "unallocated" and my recovery partition shows bad MFT i have everyt
<ae86-drifter_> hing now backed up with photorec i would just reinstall, but my laptop has a recovery partition which is the only copy of windows 7 i have. i am dual booting only ever used windows to play games on, i updated my GFX driver on win7 one day and this happened...i tried testdisk and chkdsk /R
<`mOOse`> ok so Dr_Willis ...you think a boot partition isn't necessary right?
<jacquesdupontd> oh ok
<Flannel> `mOOse`: It's really easy.  During the partitioner bit, make a boot partition (100-200MB) and then throw the rest of your disk into an LVM partition.  Then up at the top of that partitioning screen, there's a place to play wth your LVM stuff
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, mine is Chicony too btw
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, i remember i had to play with stuff like that on an old hercule webcam
<Flannel> `mOOse`: For LVM, a separate boot partition is required (can't boot straight to LVM)
<ae86-drifter_> please someone help
<`mOOse`> yes I've done that before and I was GOING to do it this time, but...
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  i dont use lvm.
<ae86-drifter_> been trying for 2 days
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, lemme remind myself how i was doing, i was setting parameters by loading the module
<Dr_Willis> I keep my partion layouts very simple. :)
<`mOOse`> ok, so you DO need a boot partition with LVM - I thought so
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ok
<`mOOse`> I mean not to lvm it
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, but, there should be some software that could help you to set that lemme check
<`mOOse`> the boot part
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter1, are you on ubuntu now? what version? what version is your livecd?
<ae86-drifter_> i have a 9.04 livecd here and my laptop has 9.10
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, have you checked camorama ?
<`mOOse`> ok ext2 for boot, ext4 + LVM for /home ...and I hate swaps - what do you think about them? I have a gig of ram
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  make a 5 gb /boot then set up grub2 to boot a spare ubuntu.iso file stored on /boot/ :)
<`mOOse`> lol
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, it can't fing /dev/fideo0 though other software can
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, im in the livecd now?
<reactor> find*
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter1, so you are on ubuntu now. pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Dr_Willis> `mOOse`:  i always make a swap partition of at least 512mb just in case i use a live cd
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter1, ok fine
<`mOOse`> grub2 already hosed my xp partition - I have a bone to pick with that guy
<`mOOse`> ic
<ae86-drifter_> okay, it shows a missing bunch of sectors for the ntfs partition 1 sec
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter1, also open gparted and take a screenshot and upload the image to imageshack.com
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, that, is weird, camorama can't but others can ?
<`mOOse`> ok ok...I'm learning here
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, vlc for example ?
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, yh and others see my webcam like it's rotated
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter1, pastebin everything t hat is displayed please
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, vlc worx
<`mOOse`> I feel like someone needs to sprinkle me with holy water or something
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, btw my name has _ at the end
<`mOOse`> I just *know* there's gonna be another major gotcha before this night's over
<Dr_Willis> itsz such a popular nick....
<unixalot> ae86-drifter_: should just change his name to torino
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, ok
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, hrm you know what i just realised my cam was not working haha :)
<mkanyisi> unixalot, why torino?
<ae86-drifter_> okay, here is my fdisk -l oputput http://pastebin.com/m5a41fa8d
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, i was just testing /dev/video0 and seems nothings there
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, :P
<jacquesdupontd> haha thanks
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<`mOOse`> aight - I'm off to re-re-re-re-do this install
<`mOOse`> mOO ya later!
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, ok thanks, now the screenshot of gparted
<jacquesdupontd> i'm so less using it except in windows but from what i remember i was using it in skype
<unixalot> mkanyisi: ment 2 say trueno but its the same lol
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, okay .. one sec, as this is on a differnt computer...
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, ok works on skype
<ae86-drifter_> unixalot, i was about to correct that lol..
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, my one too
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, crazy and called CNF7246
<jacquesdupontd> on /dev/video0
<unixalot> ae86-drifter_: do you got a ae86 by chance? lol
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, maybe I have the same one
<iflema> mOOse no......
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, lemme check
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, yep
<ae86-drifter_> unixalot, yeah i do .. lol
<jacquesdupontd> i just put pause, that's whats cool on my streaming script i can pause even if didn't downloaded the movie :)
<ae86-drifter_> its actually a levin
<unixalot> ae86-drifter_: niice, so im guesing you've seen inital d, sick movie how his cup of water is just unspillable
<ae86-drifter_> unixalot, yeah thats an awesome series.. lol
<allowoverride>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist didn't exist,,, do i need to chmod it after editing it?
<unixalot> ae86-drifter_: yeah not the anime but the movie, but the anime is sweet
<terinjokes> is abi-2.6.31-19 importont for booting?
<allowoverride> or is the umask good
<IronCityMZ3> Hello everyone.  There any chat channels on this server that aren't for support that people actually talk in?
<ae86-drifter_> heres my gparted screenshot http://yfrog.com/jtscreenshotcp
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, o4f2:b071 device
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, CNF7129
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<realsifo777> hello all
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, btw what laptop do you have, an intel i7 one ?
<reactor> realsifo777, ohaider
<n2diy_> IronCityMZ3: #ubuntu offtopic. Ironcity, isn't that a Pa. beer?
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, , here is my fdisk -l oputput http://pastebin.com/m5a41fa8d   and my gparted - http://yfrog.com/jtscreenshotcp
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ASUS K61IC
<mkanyisi> IronCityMZ3, click on Server > List of Channels > Download List  and then search what you want
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, seems it supports only v4l2 and no v4l1
<IronCityMZ3> Found that... boatloads of people but no one talks.
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, I see
<realsifo777> how to fix compiz with vga intel gma x3100 at ubuntu 9.10
<grendal_prime> anyone any good with mgetty and ppp login. Im going crazy with something that is proably totaly easy her!
<realsifo777> my computer freeze
<ae86-drifter_> unixalot, i liked the first season of the anime, it was the best,, just a extended version of the movie basically
<jacquesdupontd> reactor,  04f2:b071  	CNF71297 (Asus N10JA2 netbooks and K50IN notebooks)  	Chicony Electronics  	 [3]
<ae86-drifter_> this entirely relates to my issue..
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, that's yours ? check the link i gave you
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, yh that's mine
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, everything looks fine, what is it that you want, then?
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, lol
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, do u see the unallocated space?
<mkanyisi> i do
<ae86-drifter_> theres meeant to be a partition there containing win7
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, i do
<grendal_prime> box dials box accepts connection that about 20 seconds later server  just drops
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, there is nothing there
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, yes there is, because i just recovered a crap load of files from that sector range
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, so how to make it work with camorama and stuff at least with flipped image?
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, but there is no filesystem there
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, i would just like to know how i could get my partition back please
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, maybe you recovered the files, not the filesystem
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, for now i don't know
<ae86-drifter_> the data is there, the partition table is damaged
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ok but ty for help ;)
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, what was in that partition before?
<ae86-drifter_> gparted shows bad MFT for my 1st partition, which is the acer recovery partition, and the (unallocated) space, was my windows 7 installation, that i USED TO be able to boot into...
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, it's not for your cam but the guy has the same problem and maybe the same cam
<jacquesdupontd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1131123.html
<ae86-drifter_> the partition just decided the unallocate itself one day
<DaemonFC> is there a way to beat Compiz into going any faster with FGLRX?
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, i have aleady tried using testdisk and chkdsk -R in windows from livecds, any other ideas?
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, seems you have to patch it with a driver comming from linuxtv.org repository and maybe modifying sources to match your kernel
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, i don't think you can recover the entire filesystem unless you have cloned it before
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, do you understand ?
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ofc
<anitah> hola
<anitah> alguien habla castellano?
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, just I'm newbie and it can be hard
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, the filesystem is actually there, the MFT is damaged
<ae86-drifter_> could someone please tell me what happened to my NTFS partition? here is my fdisk -l oputput http://pastebin.com/m5a41fa8d and a screenshot of gparted - http://yfrog.com/jtscreenshotcp
<mneptok> !es | anitah
<ubottu> anitah: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, ok try that : sudo apt-get install v4l2ucp
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, it's beyond capabilities, how long have you been using your laptop in dual boot? has it been working fine all along?
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, roger
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, oh damn brb to set up nat ><
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, wait and then : LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so v4l2ucp
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, yeah its been fine for the last month, which was when i bought it , installed linux the day i got it
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, well follow that thread i'm SURE you gonna get it working
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, and gimme new in private
<jacquesdupontd> news
<jacquesdupontd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210&page=21
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ok
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, but what did you do? did you install something new or resized something now?
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, man I brb
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, and i gotta go just bookmark the link all is explained
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, that's easy (in a way)
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, ok bb and ty :P
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, all i did was update some GFX card drivers and install borderlands
<jacquesdupontd> reactor, np if i can help ... :)
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, i have an HP laptop and it crashes grub2 everytime i boot to windows, i have to recover grub2 by a livecd afterwards everytime. now i just choose to stay away from booting windows.
<anitah> hi somebody can help me? im new
<ae86-drifter_> then after a reboot, got this crap
<egloria> what is the problem
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, some guy at ubuntuforums.org suggested that HP laptop recovery tools try to overwrite the MBR all the time, hence breaking grub2.
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, anyway your problem is far far serious than what i had
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, first off i got grub error then my ext4 partition was unallocated, so i booted windows and repaired it then my ntfs is unallocated, but it fixed my ext4
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, can  you boot to your ubuntu on the hdd not the livecd?
<ae86-drifter_> windows 7 likes to destroy linux partitions it appears
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, yes i can
<DaemonFC> ae86-drifter1, Windows always has trashed GRUB, so not surprising
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, are you getting the same outputs of 'fdisk' and 'gparted' as you do here on livecd?
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, yep
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, clueless
<newwarrior> hi, i use 9.10, i want to change my soundsystem to alsa, but i dont finde the menu point audio
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, live windows cd says the same thing
<mkanyisi> ae86-drifter_, windows has a livecd ?
<newwarrior> hi, i use 9.10, i want to change my soundsystem to alsa, but i dont find the menu point audio
<Duddle> hello! I have Ubuntu 8.10, where can I change mount options for removable drives? my drive gets mounted without allow_other, so I cannot write it
<ZykoticK9> newwarrior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/370779/
<Duddle> I tried in places - computer - right-click my device and change it there, but it just says "invalid mount option" when I enter "allow_other" in the partitions mount-options
<mkanyisi> Duddle, what is allow_other ?
<mkanyisi> Duddle, what is your filesystem type ?
<newwarrior> ZykoticK9: thx it works
<spekko> hi all, i downloaded a new theme for my gdm login screen, how do i change it?
<Duddle> mkanyisi: ext3, I think allow_other allows other users to write even if the drive belongs to root
<ae86-drifter_> mkanyisi, no what i meant was booting recovery console with the install disk sorry
<mkanyisi>   Duddle, nope
<mkanyisi> Duddle, never heard of that
<Duddle> mkanyisi: well, it is part of the mount-options of my other removable drives
<mkanyisi> Duddle, you have to use 'chmod'
<mkanyisi> Duddle, ext3 supports file ownership and permissions and attributes
<mkanyisi> Duddle, so you have to use 'chmod', 'chown' and 'chattr'
<reactor> jacquesdupontd, where to add "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so v4l2ucp "?
<mkanyisi> Duddle, the fact that it is removable means nothing
<Duddle> mkanyisi: ok, i understand
<Duddle> thanks
<mkanyisi> Duddle, np
<spekko> hi all, i downloaded a new theme for my gdm login screen, how do i change it?
<Ragelor> hi
<Dr_Willis> spekko:  for gdm2 you proberly dont.
<mkanyisi> hi Ragelor
<Ragelor> does anyone know, how i can reach the ubuntu-studio-controlls - button under xfce??
<wyseterm> anyone in seattle/window 1
<catzz> Hello how to add Google Gadgets and Avant Window navigator to autorun so when i turn on computer they will turn on?
<ZykoticK9> catzz, system / preferences / startup application -- use the Add button for each
<spekko> Dr_Willis, what do you mean?
<catzz> Uhu! THANKS!
<catzz> :)
<ZykoticK9> catzz, technically those start when you login, not when you turn the computer on - but i think that is what you where looking for
<infid> how come when i /clear an empathy im window, the text often comes back?
<catzz> ok ill try
<catzz> :)
<grendal_prime> so nobody on the ppp mgetty issue hu?
<catzz> what? :)
<Dr_Willis> spekko:  gdm2 uses radically diffefent theme.settings then what weas in 9.04
<Diverdude> is it possible to somehow say display list, so that each time i step, the next 5 src-lines are outputted in gdb?
<catzz> Hello! How to set that my computer will automaticaly turn of for example at 11pm and turn on at 7am?
<ZykoticK9> catzz, look into "cron"
<ZykoticK9> catzz, not sure about the turning on part though???
<catzz> umm what is it? :)
<catzz> cron :D
<catzz> srr i use ubuntu 2 days :D
<catzz> what is cron? :)
<ZykoticK9> catzz, cron is used to automate task - it's not really the easiest thing to get going i'm affraid
<catzz> well it is program in ubuntu dwld center?
<Flannel> !cron | catzz
<ubottu> catzz: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<frankS2> what is the service. status good for in portmap?
<catzz> !cron|catzz
<ubottu> catzz, please see my private message
<Flannel> catzz: No, it isn't, it's already instlaled.  There may be some GUI for it (or for what you're doing) in the repositories though.
<Circs> Howdy I'm looking to find out if the intel GMA 4500MHD or the GMA X4500HD can output 1080p over vga in Ubuntu. Anyone with a recent dell/ibm notebook care to offer their experiences?
<hexmare_> 1080p over vga .... I don't think thats possible mate
<spekko> Dr_Willis, oh damn. so its pointless downloading themes for gdm if im using 9.10?
<obiwan_> please , how can i see the type of a process?? i only know with top but isn't there a more simple way?
<Dr_Willis> spekko:  basically. ther are tools.themes for it.. see my delicious.com/dr_willis linjks
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys how can i see easily my ram speed ?
<Circs> hexmare, Yes, actually it is.
<Slart> obiwan_: "type of process" ? what do you mean by type? they are all processes
<spekko> Dr_Willis, ok :) thanx will check it out
<jacquesdupontd> what's the command
<jacquesdupontd> like 1066 or 1333
<Slart> obiwan_: there are several tools to list your processes, top or htop for the terminal.. then there's the system monitor in system, administration
<jacquesdupontd> there must be a command in the terminal no ?
<Slart> jacquesdupontd: perhaps somewhere in the long listing from "lshw"
<Circs> hexmare, CRTs are fairly commonly driven at 2048 x 1536 over vga
<z3r0> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to setup my ethernet and wifi connection (both to the same network) to transfer over the connection if one is disconnected so that nothing streaming is interrupted and so I don't have to relogin to my VPN?
<weeds> giggity - anyone still up :-p     GOOD MORNING
<weeds> RAID question - any takers
<Circs> hexmare, Thanks for the input though.
<z3r0> Slart: could you give me a link or anything?
<Slart> z3r0: don't know of a good link for that.. perhaps googling for "linux network routing failover" might get you some hits
<z3r0> Slart: would that also help if i wanted to switch between connections manually on purpose?
<meenie> Greetings all, is there a tutorial somewhere to install apt-get on ubuntu?
<Slart> z3r0: I'm not sure if vpn makes it more complicated.. I've never messed with that myself
<z3r0> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to setup my ethernet and wifi connection (both to the same network) to transfer over the connection if one is disconnected so that nothing streaming is interrupted and so I don't have to relogin to my VPN?
<jacquesdupontd> that is perfect command : sudo dmidecode | more :)
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<Flannel> meenie: apt-get is already install on Ubuntu
<meenie> not on my install :-/
<Flannel> meenie: Where did you get your Ubuntu?
<meenie> I'm using slicehost.com
<weeds> in a +2+ drive STRIPED RAID config - when a THIRD drive is added - is the OLD data spread across the new drive - is it REBUILT?
<meenie> vanilla install of ubuntu
<Flannel> meenie: It's not "Vanilla" then.
<Flannel> meenie: Do you have dpkg?
<jacquesdupontd> ok brb
<Slart> weeds: just a quick guess.. I'm not 100% sure.. but I don't think you can easily add a third drive like that.. you would have to rebuild it
<weeds> slart do you think that means copying from the old array to the new ?
<Slart> weeds: yes
<weeds> slart - doh!
<ae86-drifter_> is there any benchmark performance results of wubi vs standard
<meenie> Flannel: Ah crap, I was logged into an account that's under jailbreak ><
<meenie> Let me log in as an account that has access to root commands
<Flannel> meenie: apt-get is in /bin/ you shouldn't need fancy permissions to see it
<marlen> hello
<allowoverride> l8
<meenie> Flannel: I checked and apt-get isn't in there :-/
<Flannel> meenie: Then you're certainly not using vanilla Ubuntu.  What does `lsb_release -a` say?
<Slart> flannel, meenie: it's in /usr/bin on my machine
<asdff> Hey I am trying to follow this guide on editing my xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5144003, however when I append the lines to my xorg.conf as it suggests Ubuntu informs me I have to run in low graphics mode. Also I do not know how to add keyboard0/mouse0. Would anyone be willing to help me :3?
<meenie> -jailshell: lsb_release: command not found
<marlen> I have installed xubuntu,satisfied with it but I have little space.so I want to reinstall it with more space. I have vista too,not satisfied with it.so, how can I uninstal xubuntu and then reinstal it with more space available? sorry for my english, I'm a beginner, with linux too.
<ae86-drifter_> okay i tried chkdsk /R once more from the windows 7 recovery disk and its deleting a whole bunch of orphan file record segments and recovered orphaned file $MFT
<z3r0-0n3> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to setup my ethernet and wifi connection (both to the same network) to transfer over the connection if one is disconnected so that nothing streaming is interrupted and so I don't have to relogin to my VPN?
<ae86-drifter_> up to stage 5/5.. maybe this will fix it
<asdff> Hey I am trying to follow this guide on editing my xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5144003, however when I append the lines to my xorg.conf as it suggests Ubuntu informs me I have to run in low graphics mode. Also I do not know how to add keyboard0/mouse0. Would anyone be willing to help me :3?
<meenie> Flannel: I've logged in as root and it says: -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, what is the actual reason you're editing the file?
<asdff> lol, nerdy as it is, it's so I can run Starcraft at it's normal ratio
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, ah ok.. lol..
<asdff> as my monitor is 16:10 and there is no fix I can find that will stop it from cutting out the bottom of the game
<asdff> haha yeah
<B3rz3rk3r> z3r0-0n3, iv been wondering that for a little while now, i supposed that bridging them was the way to do that, but all that seems to do is mess up the IPs that they obtain and then neither of them work :P
<ae86-drifter_> is this running in dosbox?
<Dr_Willis> asdff:  run it in a window. :)
<marlen> can you help me, please
<asdff> Dr_Willis: if I run it in a window, not only does my mouse escape and slow the game down, I can not choose the size of the window, it defaults to a certain size
<z3r0-0n3> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to setup my ethernet and wifi connection (both to the same network) to transfer over the connection if one is disconnected so that nothing streaming is interrupted and so I don't have to relogin to my VPN?
<obiwan_> sry Slart i was afk, i mean how can i see if the process is a daemon, a pipe, a socket, ... _without_ using top, some simple command like ps (but ps doesn't seem to do it as i read in the man)
<z3r0-0n3> B3rz3rk3r: there must be a way
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, what are you using to run it? wine? dosbox?
<Dr_Willis> asdff:  theres also a wine setting to force wine apps into a 'desktop; thats a window of a set size'
<z3r0-0n3> on windows it's easy as 1-2-3
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: wine
<asdff> Dr_Willis: I would very much appreciate a link or name of some kind :)
<B3rz3rk3r> z3r0-0n3, well how do you do it on windows? perhaps we can find a solution
<ae86-drifter_> its a dos game right>?
<asdff> oh
<asdff> Dr_Willis:
<asdff> I can choose a virtual desktop
<asdff> but if I do it sets it automatically to a really small window despite resolution settings
<z3r0-0n3> B3rz3rk3r: its just a box you tick in one of the option windows
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, yeah you can
<ae86-drifter_> lol
<pc_> czech
<B3rz3rk3r> z3r0-0n3, lol, you will need to be more descriptive than that
<asdff> it doesn't fix it though
<Slart> obiwan_: afaik sockets or pipes aren't processes.. a daemon is a normal process afaik
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, you can also define the virtual resolution
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: that is what I was referring to
<asdff> it does not resize it properly
<asdff> it sets it automatically to an uber small window
<Slart> obiwan_: if you want to list open ports and such there's "netstat"
<pc_> whois ubuntu-cz irc channel?
<ZenMasta> is there an open office channel?
<pc_> where
<z3r0-0n3> B3rz3rk3r: i cant remember the exact place where the option resides. you just select both connections, right click on them, and somewhere along the way you can tick a box to bridge them
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, even if you run the actual game in fullscreen and set the resolution for wine bigger
<Myrtti> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<B3rz3rk3r> whoops
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: to run it in full screen I have to turn off virtual desktop. Aside from that I know no way of changing the resolution. I tried a command line trick to make it run at 57hz, but it says this is unsupported ;/.
<marlen> I have vista and I installed xubuntu, but I have little space in it.how can I uninstal it and then reinstal it with more space available?I'm In trouble.
<Slart> obiwan_: try to explain what you're trying to do
<z3r0-0n3> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to setup my ethernet and wifi connection (both to the same network) to transfer over the connection if one is disconnected so that nothing streaming is interrupted and so I don't need to relogin to my VPN?
<obiwan_> Slart: i'm trying to know if a program is running as daemon or not
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, okay so you want to add a custome resolution into your xorg?
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: the link explains it pretty well.
<asdff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5144003
<obiwan_> Slart: top does that work, so i thought some simpler program can do it too
<asdff> it's like a tty so you can ctrl-alt f7/f8 in and out
<ae86-drifter_> which part do u have trouble with
<airtonix> z3r0-0n3, if there is a way i doubt its going to be simple...
<ae86-drifter_> ah ok
<resjudicata> how do I get pdfs to open with evince by default instead of acroread?
<Slart> obiwan_: how do you see if a process is a daemon in "top" ?
<ae86-drifter_> so.. did you restart x after editing the file?
<Dr_Willis> resjudicata:  right click on a PDF -> properties. select the tool you want
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: I appended the lines, (without altering keyboard0/mouse0 as I can not determine their values), and when I restarted Ubuntu informed me it has to run in low graphics mode lol
<z3r0-0n3> airtonix: with what authority do you say that?
<resjudicata> Dr_Willis, but I have to do that everytime, how do I get it to open with evince on double-clicking the file in nautilis?
<mawst> hmm I ran the codec finder in totem or whatever that is and installed the gstreamer x264 plugin, trying to play a quicktime 1080p file... what do I need?
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: atm when I type ctrl+alt+f7 I have a blank screen =[
<ae86-drifter_> mawst, use vlc
<airtonix> z3r0-0n3, if i told you i would have to neutralise you ><
<z3r0-0n3> airtonix: you'd have to neuter me?
<marlen> can anybody tell me how can I uninstal xubuntu and then reinstal it?
<B3rz3rk3r> z3r0-0n3, what was the method that you used to do this on Windows? If you dont know what its called, then  tell me where i can find it and il have a look
<mawst> ae86-drifter1, isn't vlc going to need a codec too?
<Dr_Willis> resjudicata:  select the default app  -  its in the properties stuff i just mentioned
<ae86-drifter_> mawst, nope
<Slart> obiwan_: afaik a daemon is just a regular process that runs in the background.. ie it's not under direct user control..  some daemons have a special parent process.. but that's not necessary either
<airtonix> z3r0-0n3, to be serious though, is this something you can already achieve with other systems ?
<z3r0-0n3> B3rz3rk3r: someone did it for me, i just observed. I dont remember that well
<resjudicata> oh, right
<ae86-drifter_> mawst, vlc will install all the codecs u need
<resjudicata> Dr_Willis, thanks :)
<turtle_> i tried to make my usb flash do a live boot, but i dont get a menu option saying "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer"
<z3r0-0n3> airtonix: i achieved it under windows
<ZenMasta> is there an open office channel?
<Dr_Willis> turtle_:  what does it say then?
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, did you check the x  log
<asdff> lol I didn't even know there was one, I'm fairly newb to nix
<turtle_> Install Ubuntu/Check CD for defects/Test memory/Boot from first hard disk
<airtonix> z3r0-0n3, is there a one word phrase to describe this feature ?
<z3r0-0n3> airtonix: merge
<B3rz3rk3r> airtonix, bridging?
<B3rz3rk3r> thats what i suggested earlier to z3r0-0n3, but he claims its not that
<z3r0-0n3> they call it merging connections in windows
<airtonix> z3r0-0n3, so i assume there is nothing on ubuntuforums about it ?
<marlen> hello
<z3r0-0n3> B3rz3rk3r: i never said that
<sianis> hello, I have a hardy server and I need a package, like locales-all on Debian, does anybody know this package's alternative?
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, /var/log/xorg
<wyseterm>  /win 2
<llutz> airtonix: it's called bridging
<ae86-drifter_> i think
<wyseterm> oops
<ZykoticK9> asdff, that Xorg.conf example is pretty old - for example i believe the Subsection "Display" / Modes line has been changed to "Option         "metamodes" ...", also I hope you didn't past the monitor section into your xorg, as it's probably incorrect
<z3r0-0n3> airtonix: ill have to try that
<asdff> ZykoticK9: haha alas, I did.
<obiwan_> ok Slart sry i could read a help inside htop and it says the types are running, sleping, zombie etc not daemon pipe and stuff ok thanks man
<ZykoticK9> asdff, did you happen to make a backup of your origional xorg?
<airtonix> llutz, you understand what z3r0-0n3 wants? i thought bridging was something else slightly different
<asdff> ZykoticK9: I merely appended those lines, thus there is no data loss
<ZykoticK9> asdff, could you pastebin your xorg
<Slart> obiwan_: you're welcome
<asdff> ZykoticK9: kk brb
<Coded1> i have a dual boot system setup (winxp/karmic) but I don't want the kids to get into xp with out my approval, grub(v1) allowed me to enter a hash of a password into /boot/grub.conf to load anything other than the default entry but grub2 I cant seem to find the same option, any ideas?
<jazz> need a link once again to the florida team please
<Dr_Willis> Coded1:  you can make it not show a menu at all.
<ae86-drifter_> Coded1, just set a pw for grub
<Coded1> Dr_Willis, it still allows for enterprising teens to press the shift key while booting
<llutz> airtonix: for me it sounds liek bridging, i'm just not sure about the "switch connection" part
<Dr_Willis> Coded1:  break their fingers.
<jazz> and also does anyone know if delicious installs a icons for bookmark or it it all online only
<Dr_Willis> Coded1:  and you can set the timeout i think to where it dose4nt allow that. but i havent bothered
<airtonix> z3r0-0n3, does this describe what you want ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058695
<asdff> ZykoticK9: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m790a4acf, thanks
<Coded1> Dr_Willis, that would work but then they wouldn't need a computer either ;)
<z3r0-0n3> llutz: i want to be able to switch from ethernet to wireless without interrupting my VPN connection
<Coded1> ae86-drifter_, where do I find the section to set the password?
<ae86-drifter_> Coded1, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Security.html#Security
<llutz> z3r0-0n3: thats the part i'm not sure about
<ZykoticK9> asdff, ok you have mismatched Monitor/Screen sections for sure -- could we possibly start this process again? probably easiest thing to do?
<asdff> ^_^
<asdff> kk
<ae86-drifter_> Coded1, sorry thats for grub 1 , see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<asdff> ZykoticK9: tbh I am really not fussed, just want SC to work in full screen without cropping :s
<ZykoticK9> asdff, ok - start by making a backup "cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.starcraft", then "sudo nvidia-xconfig", then pastebin the new xorg
<Coded1> ae86-drifter_, ty
<asdff> Kk brb
<z3r0-0n3> airtonix: no that's not what i meant
<asdff> hey ZykoticK9 forgive my entry level knowledge, but the following command doesn't work: sudo cp /etc/X11 /etc/XBAK
<ae86-drifter_> how come i didnt have to identify my nick to talk
<ZykoticK9> asdff, you can't copy you need to move the xorg.conf or the nvidia-xconfig will fail - so you need to cd /etc/X11 then "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.starcraft" (you would have to use "sudo cp -r /etc/x11 /etc/XBAK"
<asdff> ah cheers, that was more than helpful
<rww> ae86-drifter_: because this channel isn't set to require that
<ae86-drifter_> rww, ah ok.. i beleive it used to be
<ae86-drifter_> never mind.. ot
<asdff> ZykoticK9: k made the new xorg.conf file using that command
<rww> ae86-drifter_: It used to be, yes.
<jazz> anyone use delicious for bookmarks?
<rww> ae86-drifter_: It changes based on whether the channel's experiencing spam problems.
<ZykoticK9> asdff, now pastebin it
<ae86-drifter_> rww, oh ok cool
<asdff> ZykoticK9: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m74bca507 (lol that is a really handy command)
<titan_ark> hey. kde seems to be bugging me a lot. will a remove kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop remove all kde packages and give me the gnome packages?
<asdff> I find kfce far lighter than gnome
<ae86-drifter_> titan_ark, just keep it, choose youre session at login
<mneptok> titan_ark: use "purge" and not "remove" to get rid of everything
<ae86-drifter_> that way u can run kde dependant apps still
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: gnome*
<asdff> surely
<mneptok> ae86-drifter_: the entire desktop environment just for the libraries and a few apps is a bit extreme
<titan_ark> ae86-drifter_: its too much clutter
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, i use lxde
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: how is that like? I've messed around with awesome, openbox, gnome and xfce
<ae86-drifter_> titan_ark, oh ok well its up to u, i just have it there for redundancy
<titan_ark> ae86-drifter_: okay
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, its kind of similar to xfce
<titan_ark> so if i do what i was asking then i should have like a new install of gnime-ubuntu right?>
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: ah ok. and whilst I find gnome too slow, I still use the gnome-panel lol. solely for the weather panel add on
<ZykoticK9> asdff, do you know that your native resolution is set to?  like 1280x1024?
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, that would be loading gnome libs lol..
<jazz> i think i may have found my answer,
<z3r0> ,
<jazz> is this working right?
<asdff> ZykoticK9: 1440 x 990 methinks or 900 or something. It's like 16:10
<ZykoticK9> asdff, actually don't worry about it - we'll try auto first
<ae86-drifter_> i lost my encrption key for my home folder any ideas? lol
<asdff> ae86-drifter1: I still have gnome installed, also if I run a full gnome session xorg memory leaks on me
<asdff> ZykoticK9:  kk
<ZykoticK9> asdff, http://paste.ubuntu.com/370803/ try that - i'll be right back, gotta take the dog out
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, oh ok, yeah lxde/xfce are the best imo
<ZykoticK9> asdff, restart GDM after you make the change
<asdff> ah
<asdff> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help man
<ae86-drifter_> asdff, i still use gnome apps when i have to on lxde
<anitah_> hi somebody can helpme? i can't install correctly my ubuntu in my new laptop
<anitah_> plis somebody can help me?
<mawst> ok now someone send me cedega
<mawst> :D
<hyakuhei> fosdem
<ZykoticK9> asdff, how is it going?
<asdff> Appended the line under default depth
<asdff> Which process do I need to kill to restart the GDM
<ZykoticK9> asdff, have you restarted X?
<asdff> soz for being a noob lol
<asdff> not yet
<ZykoticK9> asdff, this is going to log you out "sudo service gdm restart"
<asdff> kk brb then ;}
<xhhj>  Good evening, gentlemen!
<asdff> well my screen is back to normal and pretty again :3
<asdff> ZykoticK9: so if I try and run starcraft it should work :S what about the ctrl alt bussiness?
<ZykoticK9> asdff, fire up StarCraft and see how we're doing
<asdff> :3 cheers man brb
<asdff> ZykoticK9: unfortunately it is still cutting out the bottom of the game :( Also ctrl+alt+f7/f8 doesn't do anything (I'm not sure if that is relevant).
<asdff> well it does do something.. just doesn't switch 'screens'
<chetnick> Where can i get the source code of apt utillity?
<asdff> sigh it switches screens it just isn't a GUI screen it's a normal TTY screen* sorry about the lack of clarity
<ZykoticK9> asdff, the f7/f8 doesn't apply to what we're trying - is there any resolution selection in the game?  like is it running at 640x480, as all these instructions are based on that resolution
<llutz> chetnick: sudo apt-get source apt
<asdff> ZykoticK9: nah unfortunately there is no in game resolution selection. I am fairly sure it is meant to be 640x480, I will google it though. Also there is allegedly a shortcut in wine 'ctrl +' which allows you to change the size, but it doesn't work for me.
<asdff> ZykoticK9: yeah SC's native resolution is 640x480
<chetnick> llutz: thanks, the location of pulled source will be at /usr/src ?
<mint> What's the easiest way to update to the latest ntfs-3g and make sure that it's updated automatically like the rest of packages?
<yorick> help...my system is crashing about every other bootup
<ZykoticK9> asdff, ya everything pointed to that
<llutz> chetnick: yes
<chetnick> ok thanks man.
<yorick> the crashes happen like this: every application shuts down, usually in the order I started them, until the system hangs
<yorick> and then when I reboot, it is perfectly fine
<yorick> this usually happens about 5 minutes after bootup
<Xeddy> System:    Host mint Kernel 2.6.31-19-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<yorick> I suspect this is not entirely an ubuntu problem, as it has been happening when the system had XP
<asdff> lol my sound stopped working
<yorick> and also before I replaced my motherboard and memory
<llutz> yorick: thermal issues
<Antalya> hello people
<ventz> I am trying to setup ubuntu as an ldap server. I followed the community page, and I configured it correctly, but it seems that slapd is listening only on 127.0.0.1, instead of all ips (0.0.0.0). Anyone know why?
<coz_> Antalya,  welcome
<ZykoticK9> asdff, that's certainly unrelated to xorg stuff?  just for testing edit the xorg "metamodes" to just "metamodes" "640x480" and restart x again (you should have only 640x480 resolution i'm affraid, but i want to see if the game still gets cutoff)
<yorick> Yorvik: grrr...
<asdff> ZykoticK9: yeah it is, sometimes my sound just screws up and a restart of the session fixes it. Didn't mean for you to concern yourself :P. And that's ok I'll try that.
<yorick> llutz: hmm...how would thermal issues affect this then?
<llutz> yorick: check cpu/board temperatures
<ventz> I think I figured it out -- /etc/defaults (someone had modified it)
<llutz> yorick: run memtest to make sure, memory is OK
<yorick> llutz: sys: 30.0C, cpu: 55.5C, AUX: 50.5C
<tonyyarusso> !mintsupport | Xeddy
<ubottu> Xeddy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yorick> llutz: memtest has repeatedly shown no errors
<Xeddy> tonyyarusso, ubottu: Just assume I'm using Ubuntu.. I've got apt-get and deb already :)
<tonyyarusso> Xeddy: Sorry, but to get help in this channel you need to actually be using Ubuntu.
<asdff> omg lol
<asdff> 640x480 is so heinous
<asdff> testing SC now brb
<fs002> Thinkpad x60s
<asdff> still cuts stuff off :(
<spekko> how do i change my resolution?. i change it in "nvidia X setting" but everytime i restart my pc it changes back :/
<ZykoticK9> asdff, if it's still being cut off - I'm affraid I can't help?!?!  shall we correct your resolution, edit xorg and put the metamodes back to "nvidia-auto-select"
<asdff> yeah I all ready loaded the paste bin
<asdff> damnit man that sucks
<yorick> llutz: there it happened again
<ZykoticK9> spekko, you using 9.10?
<spekko> ZykoticK9, yes i am
<ZykoticK9> spekko, http://paste.ubuntu.com/370814/
<yorick> llutz: this time, it dropped me into the login screen after some garbage was shown on the screen
<yorick> and restart just hanged
<asdff> 'sif windows can automatically fix the ratio of SC and X can't =[
<llutz> yorick: you'd better ask in some hardware-related channels
<titan_ark> I just did a sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but all the packages of kde seem to be there and i still get the old splash screen and option to boot into kde. how do i remove them?
<yorick> llutz: you know any?
<fakeer> how to get rid of automatically created backup files in Ubuntu?....they are nuisance especially while pushing to remote git repo or FTPing with *.*
<ZykoticK9> asdff, i'm really not sure what the problem could be...
<llutz> yorick: no, sorry
<asdff> =[
<asdff> hm
<Riverthief> Sup guys
<titan_ark> anyone?
<spekko> thanx ZykoticK9 :)
<spekko> ZykoticK9, gona restart to check
<Riverthief> Noww, my problem is not Ubuntu specific. I need an incredibly lightweight Linux distro to install on my lil bor's POS computer. Something that will run on a very old computer. Like, 64mb RAM, 500mhz CPU, 7mb of GGFX, etc.
<Riverthief> *Now
<Riverthief> *bro
<ZykoticK9> asdff, i'm doing some research online
<Riverthief> *GFX
<asdff> cheers man
<titan_ark> I just did a sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but all the packages of kde seem to be there and i still get the old splash screen and option to boot into kde. how do i remove them?
<titan_ark> could someone please help
<Raliuga> isnt it apt-get remove?
<asdff> nah purge is to remove all isn't it
<spekko> ZykoticK9, restarted PC, back to old resolution
<titan_ark> asdff: yes that is what i thought too!
<titan_ark> but i get the old splash screen and the option to boot into kde plus all the kde packages!
<ZykoticK9> spekko, did you click the "Save to xorg" button after making the change in nvidia-settings?
<titan_ark> i wanted to get rid of bloat and here i have more :D
<fakeer> hey solved it.. in Gedit-->Edit>Preferences>Editor tab and uncheck the option..  :)
<ventz> hey guys, i am following this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication (using the Notes for 7.10 and later section and AuthClientConfig). Everything is getting moddified corretly, but I still can't see the users. If i do a search by hand (using ldapsearch), I get back the ldap users, so it's not the ldap server or path)
<asdff> lol can someone help me troubleshoot my sound, sometimes it plays up, but restarting GDM didn't help this time
<spekko> ZykoticK9, yes. i got a different error this time
<Myrtti> !puregnome | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<q0k> Hi. Here is a strange but important question: http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7install/thread/8c1324be-849c-458e-8077-685ed0079480 any ideas welcome (but I don't think you have any ;))
 * fluvvell OT but just saw the space station go overhead
<spekko> ZykoticK9, when i click save i get this "unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<titan_ark> Myrtti: i have gnome installed now, do i need to still do the install ubuntu desktop?
<q0k> !ot|q0k
<ubottu> q0k, please see my private message
<Myrtti> titan_ark:  no
<ZykoticK9> spekko, "cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf.backup .xorg.conf.backup.old"
<q0k> !ot | q0k
<titan_ark> Myrtti: okay shall do the initial part then :) thx
<q0k> what is the ubuntu offtopic channel ? (i don't know what to put between the two words)&
<ZykoticK9> asdff, perhaps you should try setting the resolution to 800x600!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168313&page=2
<titan_ark> Myrtti: I have started the process but why does it say it will only free 323 MB? while the entire KDE install was taking over 7 gigs of my HDD?
<spekko> ZykoticK9, "mv: cannot stat `xorg.conf.backup': No such file or directory"
<asdff> ZykoticK9: will give it a shot!
<coz_> q0k,  ubuntu-offtopic
<q0k> okay
<ZykoticK9> spekko, are you in the /etc/X11 directory when you run that command?
<spekko> yes
<spekko> ZykoticK9, yes i am
<ZykoticK9> spekko, are you running nvidia-settings with the command "gksu nvidia-settings" or gksudo (same thing)
<spekko> ZykoticK9, nope let me try that
<titan_ark> Myrtti: did you get my query?
<asdff> trying it now
<asdff> if it works
<tmw> anyone can help me with my ubuntu 10.4?
<spekko> ZykoticK9, worked now ^_^ let me restart. ty
<asdff> It will be pretty lol at us thinking it was 640x480
<ZykoticK9> tmw, ask in #ubuntu+1 < lucid channel
<tmw> thank you
<asdff> ZykoticK9: hurrr it is still cutting off the bottom of the game
<coz_> tmw,   just type   /join #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> asdff, i have NO idea - sorry man
<asdff> hah
<asdff> oh well thanks anyway
<ZykoticK9> asdff, good luck - hope you get it figured out
<asdff> cheers, it's not the end of the world though, this rig dual boots with XP anyway
<spekko> ZykoticK9, thanx alot man ;) works
<ZykoticK9> asdff, there seems to be a lot of howto/guides for SC - i don't think i ever even played it
<ZykoticK9> spekko, cool
<asdff> ZykoticK9: oh it's a pretty cool game, takes a while to get past the dated sprite graphics. But the gameplay is pretty cool. There are some really good matches on youtube with english commentary (I can get a link if you want). It's masssiveee in Korea lol.
<jazz> Does anyone use linuxMint?
<ZykoticK9> asdff, oh i don't think i need to see it, thanks though :)
<asdff> haha kk man
<asdff> oh well have a good one I'm out
<syn-ack> jazz: Perhaps in #linuxmint...
<spekko> wow, kubuntu looks so awsome \:D/
<Myrtti> !mintsupport | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jazz> syn-ack, thanks then, was actually wondering if its as easy as ubuntu
<Myrtti> jazz: matter of ppreference, less users, perhaps less support
<Riverthief> I just resolved my problem haha, downloading puppy linux as we speak
<zvacet> anybody using lxde
<mneptok> !anyone | zvacet
<ubottu> zvacet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jazz> thanks once again.
<zvacet> I try to compile lxde session edit I get error  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m12b72396
<becker_11>  Hi I have a problem with echoing sound I'm trying to watch the live coverage of the shuttle launch on spacevidcast.com any suggestions??
<mneptok> zvacet: what are you trying to compile?
<titan_ark> damn, no matter what i do i cant get rid of my kde install!!!
<zvacet> lxde session edit
<mneptok> zvacet: it seems to require GTK development libraries, and you don;t have them installed. there's no package for this app?
<becker_11> I am having a sound echo problem while trying to watch the live shuttle launch on spacevidcast.com any suggestions?? this has happened before but only with local avi's I fixed the problem by switching video players, obviously not an option now
<titan_ark> Myrtti, i tried it, but still the same
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone know why pidgin doesn't connect to internet even if the network is working?, I've killed NetworkManager and used wpa_supplicant instead and now I've the network working but it doesn't connect I'm using right now xchat and I had no problem setting it up, any ideas?
<zvacet> no you have to compile it witch libraries I have to install
<Myrtti> titan_ark: um, the questiion...  I'm not familiae with the procedure on a personal level, but I'm sure there are some webpages that explain the procedure
<zvacet> titan_ark:  do you waqnt to switch from kde to something else and remove kde
<titan_ark> Myrtti, ah okay. the splash screen log in option of kde still exist. and now i am using 9.5 gigs instead of the earlier 7.9
<titan_ark> zvacet, yes that is what i tried but cant seem to clean up
<BUZZA> i was thinking about the smae thing
<mneptok> zvacet: look at the last line of the paste. it tells you what development libraries are missing.
<mneptok> titan_ark: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<ZykoticK9> !puregnome > titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark, please see my private message
<BUZZA> i have kubuntu but i was thinking xbuntu or ubuntu whats the best i like the GUI in kubuntu but ubuntu has more apps and not as good gui\
<titan_ark> mneptok, i did a sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, after that sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, not sure if you've already seen/done that
<zvacet> I s it gtk+-2.0 >= 2.12.0 I can not find them in synaptic sorry for be so stupid
<mneptok> titan_ark: sudo apt-get purge kdm
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, i did a sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, after that sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data
<titan_ark> mneptok, okay shall try
<mneptok> zvacet: libgtk2.0-dev
<titan_ark> mneptok, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<becker_11> Does anyone have a suggestion please on what I might be able to do to rectify a terrible echoing I'm getting whilst watching spacevidcast.com??
<zvacet> titan_ark: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, just an FYI but i'd try (in the order) what the !puregnome suggested -- also "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop" doesn't do anything other then remove an empty package
<titan_ark> zvacet, thx
<titan_ark> zvacet, shall try
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, well, i was just following some ones instructions. i am quite a noob
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, thanks for informing :)
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, :)
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop etc are called Meta packages (they just point to other packages) and they often cause confusion in this channel.
<tmw1> hoo
<tmw1> cannot tell
<Speedy2> Hey all.  How do you normally disable unwanted services from starting up?  I want to remove avahi-daemon & modem-manager
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, ah okay :) well started the process. just not doing the && ubuntu install. will remove 131 packages (and stuff like vlc) :( but still only freeing 430 MB
<zvacet> mneptok:  I ´m installing it right now I will tell you how it goes
<tmw1> anyone knows the ubuntu 10.4 channel?
<ZykoticK9> tmw1, #ubuntu+1
<tmw1> ok
<q0k> HI! Computer A and computer B are in a LAN. Both computers have recycle bins - files are moved to them before deletion... User of computer A browses a directory of computer B (remotely) and then deletes some file X from it. Which recycle bin will it get into?
<q0k> HI! Computer A and computer B are in a LAN. Both computers have recycle bins - files are moved to them before deletion... User of computer A browses a directory of computer B (remotely) and then deletes some file X from it. Which recycle bin will it get into?
<FloodBot3> q0k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, zvacetit still is occupying more space than the kde install! why is it so?
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, you might want to check /var/log and see if any of your logs have grown to huge sizes (doubt they have but worth checking)
<q0k> FloodBot3, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370839/
<Flannel> q0k: If they go into the recycle bin at all, they'd go into Bs bin
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, the log folder is 911 Megs!
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, there you go!
<q0k> Flannel, I can tell you : in Windows XP, it goes into nowhere... just disappears. Is it a peculiarity of Microsoft?
<reto`> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<reto`> ^ Speedy2
<Flannel> q0k: That'd be entirely configurable (either by the user, or the person who wrote the program), so I have no idea.
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, so how do I clean it up?
<stettler> shallo
<q0k> Flennel, can you test it in real 2 Ubuntu computers?
<stettler> hallo
<reto`> Speedy2: oh... sry... you're not talking about modules...
<Speedy2> reto`: I'm not talking about a module, I mean a "daemon"
<q0k> Flennel, I have many positive readings about Ubuntu, and now this practical question...
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, honestly - i'm really not sure, typically i just go in and blow stuff away (NOT a good idea really)
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, :D yeah especially for a n00b like me :P
<Speedy2> reto`: Any ideas for services?
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, could you suggest someone who would know?
<q0k> Flannel, can you test it in real 2 Ubuntu computers?
<titan_ark> or is there a cleanup tool?
<alex87> hey guys, how do i get an ident response?
<Flannel> q0k: I can't, no.  But yes, testing it would be the best way to find out.
<reto`> Speedy2: system/administration/services?
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, not a big help at all but on topic for sure http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299348
<Speedy2> reto`: I tried, but it doesn't show services that are running as running (i.e. avahi-daemon)
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, okay thx
<ouyes> hei, i do not know if this is offtopic, how can i get the source code of the game Mine?
<reto`> Speedy2: try rcconf
<Speedy2> reto`: Yeah, I tried that guy too
<reto`> Speedy2: and?
<Speedy2> reto`: It shows the services I don't want as disabled (I used it to disable them) but they still start
<Speedy2> reto`: avahi-daemon is a good example.
<zvacet> mneptok: iti s solved tnx  :)
<q0k> hi! http://paste.ubuntu.com/370847/
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, i've been searching for an easy way to manage the logs - didn't find one.  Basically though you could safely get rid of all the files in /var/log that end in .gz (these are older compressed logs BTW)
<reto`> Speedy2: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/739-disabling-the-avahi-daemon
<its> can anyone tell me how to restart the alsa sound module after editing alsa.conf without restarting ubuntu?? its because something else is running and I cannot reboot ubuntu atm but need sound
<Speedy2> reto`: I found that too and tried it.  No go :(
<q0k> hi! http://paste.ubuntu.com/370847/ is a practical Question. Could you please do it? (I'm not an Ubuntu user yet)
<rww> q0k: I'm pretty sure that if you delete a file in nautilus over the network, it pops up a warning saying that it can't move it to trash and will actually delete it.
<xukun> I need to upgrade the memory of my pc with the same type. Is there a command which tels me what kind of memory I already have?
<Seveas> xukun, dmidecode
<q0k> rww, is it from your experience?
<rww> xukun: "sudo lshw -C memory" might be helpful
<reto`> Speedy2: well, then stick around until a pro gets in, eh?
<xukun> thanks Seveas rww
<Speedy2> reto`: Do you have avahi-daemon running in the background as well?
<rww> q0k: that's from deleting files accessed through Nautilus's ssh support. I don't know if whatever protocol you're talking about does the same.
<reto`> Speedy2: no... actually I'm on archlinux... just wanted to see how the ubuntu channels gets along... have been using ubuntu before :)
<Speedy2> reto`: Ah Arch.  Just goto rc.d and disbale the daemons you don't want =).
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, i cant install anything now!!! i get Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? everytime i try
<titan_ark> :P
<reto`> Speedy2: well... mostly daemons are not even started until you put them in :)
<its> can anyone tell me how to restart the alsa sound module after editing alsa.conf without restarting ubuntu?? its because something else is running and I cannot reboot ubuntu atm but need sound
<Speedy2> reto`: Yes, I know.  I evaluated Arch before going to Kubuntu.  I like most of Arch but when it was such a PITA to get Xorg working, I gave up
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, you have a synaptic / update manger / software cetner window open somewhere
<Speedy2> reto`: Mind you, I got it working, but it was kind of annoying.
<ZykoticK9> titan_ark, if all else fails log out and back in -- did you happen to see my last message to you about the logs and the .gz files?
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, ah yes
<reto`> Speedy2: there's also chakra I heard... arch with KDE
<titan_ark> working now :P
<Speedy2> reto`: Too many bugs right now, but maybe better going forward
<mrpink57> Chakra is still Alpha and personally I think it's terrible
<Liquid-Silence> whats the ubuntu dev channel?
<BUZZA> Does anyone use the off topic irc?
<Liquid-Silence> BUZZA: I do
<BUZZA> whats the # for the off topic?
<Seveas> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<reto`> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<reto`> lol
<BUZZA> thanks ubottudouch
<Seveas> Liquid-Silence, #ubuntu-devel
<biopyte> installing tp-smapi (hardware monitoring on thinkpads) on 9.10 i have to do further compilation, file editing etc. or everything is already in place?
<fakeer> ubottu: this Supybot is so sensitive :)  Anyways..thanks..that was really annoying..
<ouyes> fakeer, ubottu is a robot,
<ouyes> does anyone know how to get the source code of an application, i want to get the code of Mines ( a game of gnome)
<fakeer> ouyes: yes. i mentioned Supybot. BUZZA complementing and I did the same. Guess that's okay.
<fakeer> ouyes: is it open source?
<fakeer> ouyes: must be as it is for gnome...
<rww> ubottu: source | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<fakeer> ouyes: see.. how intelligent bots are now!
<ouyes> fakeer, yes , you can treat me as a robot but not very intelligent
<ouyes> fakeer, you have a good sense of hummer, i like you
<sonN> wtf is going on, my ubuntu logs out automatically from time to time and i lose all opened documents and stuff
<its> can anyone tell me how to restart the alsa sound module after editing alsa.conf without restarting ubuntu?? its because something else is running and I cannot reboot ubuntu atm but need sound
<titan_ark> ZykoticK9, tried a lot of stuff still using 7.5 gigs. just 400 megs less than my old kde install :P
<sonN> fuckin ubuntu logs out by itself
<sonN> i have no idea what is going on
<rww> ubottu: language | sonN
<ubottu> sonN: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airtonix> Having some problems with gnome-globalmenu where the menu names are being truncated : http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/41405/screenshot_u0EUnG.png
<overmind> rww: You can use "!" instead of "ubottu:" :)
<sonN> i got exam tomorow and ubuntu is killing me man... sorry... what can be wrong?
<rww> overmind: I know :)
<titan_ark> what would be a good irc client? xchat is pathetic
<Myrtti> titan_ark: matter of preference, I've always liked irssi but it's not for everyone
<lxsysweb> i seccond that on irssi
<titan_ark> Myrtti, hmmmm shall try. i cant seem to be clearing up space on my hdd.
<titan_ark> also how can i set up to get the terminal from the panel diretly?
<titan_ark> accessing from accessories is painful
<Myrtti> titan_ark: have you cleared up your package cache? you could try that
<Myrtti> titan_ark: sudo apt-get clean
<reto`> emacs ERC ftw
<titan_ark> Myrtti, tried it, gives back no response
<Myrtti> titan_ark: how about apt-get autoremove
<Myrtti> titan_ark: though, it might be a bit on the dangerous side
<mrpink57> irssi is pretty solid, once you get the hang of it, it can be reconfigured in no time.  Plus with the use of scripts...
<titan_ark> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree  Reading state information... Done
<titan_ark> this is what it gives me
<mrpink57> titan_ark: you could output the command to a file and pastebin it
<titan_ark> mrpink57, could u please tell me how to output it?
<mrpink57> what is the command
<titan_ark> Myrtti, irssi is not a GUI?
<Myrtti> titan_ark: no.
<Myrtti> titan_ark: commandline, but very, very flexible
<titan_ark> Myrtti, lol its not for me then :D
<mrpink57> its a modular cli client combine it with screen or tmux and you've got a pro irc
<titan_ark> Myrtti, i am not very comfortable with CLI
<mrpink57> titan_ark: what is the command you are using so I can give the example
<titan_ark> mrpink57, for autoclean
<mrpink57> titan_ark: sudo apt-get autoclean > autoclean.txt
<mrpink57> titan_ark: should put a txt file in your home folder
<titan_ark> mrpink57, yes it does. just 3 lines :)
<coolbhavi> helllo my wifi range with nm is very small i have to keep the laptop near to the modem itself to get a signal detection
<stanman246> hi, i'm running ubu 9.10 64bits on my C2Duo machine. Having trouble with thunderbird (64bits). How can i install thunderbird 32bits?
<coolbhavi> and with wicd it worked fine
<titan_ark> mrpink57, i am just trying to free space out of my hdd after i switched from kde to gnome
<stanman246> coolbhavi: different wifi channel?
<coolbhavi> but i upgraded my laptop
<mrpink57> titan_ark: ok, if you are having issues with a command or getting errors on trying to run something you can output to a file like that and pastebin it here for us to see.
<coolbhavi> and i m getting import gtk failed
<coolbhavi> daemon is failing to start in wicd
<titan_ark> mrpink57, okay shall do so. nothing in specific as of now
<coolbhavi> any help
<stanman246> coolbhavi: hmm... dunno much 'bout that...
<catzz> Hello how to make that my computer will for example turn on in 7am and turn off in 11pm?
<stanman246> but you could try to see if there are other wlan' s near your location with same channels?
<lxsysweb> catzz: turn on can be set in the bios
<catzz> turn off?
<filip89> after update to 2.6.28-18-generic my sound is not working
<mrpink57> and I suppose he could setup a shutdown -h <time>
<apensi5> catzz: cron job
<filip89> http://pastebin.com/m266791d1
<catzz> ok ty :(
<catzz> 01 04 1 1 1 /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand
<catzz> what is somedirectory?
<lxsysweb> catzz: its an example
<stanman246> how do i install Thunderbird 32bits on my 64bits system?
<catzz> i get it :D
<catzz> but what to put instead of it?
<stanman246> make a directory
<catzz> o sr i found ;)
<catzz> ty! :)
<guntbert> stanman246: when helping be helpful please
<stanman246> sry
<its> can anyone tell me how to restart the alsa sound module after editing alsa.conf without restarting ubuntu?? its because something else is running and I cannot reboot ubuntu atm but need sound
<geli> hello
<geli> can anybody help me?
<filip89> its: do you have problem with sound?
<noise_> i want to be a game programmer,but i donr know how to start,what king of tools should i use?
<rww> ubottu: ot | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> geli: you need to ask the real question first
<geli> ok
<geli> so
<filip89> its alsa reload
<its> filip89 yes
<its> ok
<geli> yesterday i installed ndiswrapper
<its> will try
<filip89> its i have problem with sound after update to new kernel
<geli> and i installed an driver too
<filip89> http://pastebin.com/m266791d1
<geirha> catzz: With those values, that cron-job will run about once every 7 years though.
<geli> but i plug in the device
<filip89> after that, my sound is not working
<catzz> xD
<geli> and if i list the devices it wrotes the place of the device
<geli> but i can't use it
<its> i have not updated.. it does not work on my dell.. so i had to edit a file and reload.. but cannot restart ubuntu atm..
<its> but alsa reload didnt work for me
<geli> so can you help me?
<FRNAK> hey there, can anyone help me with nokia n97-syncing with ubuntu 9.10?
<FRNAK> i have no idea just where and how to start, bluetooth is running
<titan_ark> is it possible to have a searchable menu like the kmenu in gnome?
<geli> so?
<haffe> titan_ark: Doesn't gnome-do approximate that quite well?
<geli> #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<guntbert> !enter | its, geli
<ubottu> its, geli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rww> titan_ark: I think gnome-main-menu does that
<rww> !info gnome-main-menu | titan_ark
<ubottu> titan_ark: gnome-main-menu (source: gnome-main-menu): GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 194 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<geli> ok
<cmp> hello, i want to know if my graphic card is working correctly or no . any help?
<titan_ark> haffe, do i need to install that
<filip89> its sudo try
<filip89> and also force-reload
<titan_ark> rww, thank you shall try it
<mrpink57> cmp: are you trying to see if rendering is working?
<rea> hi, i'm trying to change my defaut version of python, i already try  /usr/bin/python and ln -s -f python2.6 /usr/bin/python  .... doesn't work even if i delete /usr/bin/python and tape python -V i get Python 2.4.6 but i don't want it, i need Python 2.6
<Mik777> Hi folks, does anyone know how to turn the front audio panel on?! before it required to do some alterations in realtek win. menu...
<geli> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rea> hi, i'm trying to change my defaut version of python, i already try  RM /usr/bin/python and ln -s -f python2.6 /usr/bin/python  .... doesn't work even if i delete /usr/bin/python and tape python -V i get Python 2.4.6 but i don't want it, i need Python 2.6
<rea> sorry
<titan_ark> rww, do i need to reboot to get that working after install?
<cmp> mrpink57, yes iam trying to find out if the driver is installed - coz i have some delay in any visual order ....when i open firefox or even my documents window - it goes slowly - although i have 2 G ram
<rea> my problem is so weird, why the command python is working if /usr/bin/python is removed ?
<rww> titan_ark: you'd need to add it to your panel with the right-click -> Add to Panel... option. I forget what it's called in there. You might need to restart GNOME to get it to show up.
<rww> titan_ark: (you can probably tell I haven't used it in a while)
<mrpink57> cmp: if your apps are loading slow I do not see how that is a gpu issue but itg glxinfo |grep rendering
<geirha> rea: What does ''type python'' say?
<guntbert> geli: its: the questions of both of you were scattered across many lines - very difficult to read - please repeat them (in one line)
<reto`> rww: which python
<rww> reto`: mistab :P
<cmp> mrpink57, guide me for what i should do please
<rea> geirha, => python is hashed (/usr/local/bin/python)
<mrpink57> cmp: open up a terminal
<{g}> Hey People! I count lines with the occurence of certain keywords in multiple gzipped files like this: `gunzip -c name_*.gz | grep 'the|key|words' | wc` this gives me the sum over all files. any ideas how to get the number of lines for every file seperately?
<cmp> mrpink57, ok - i did
<titan_ark> rww, i added it but its not searchable. its like the regular applications menu
<geirha> rea: Right, so you have a python binary in /usr/local/bin which takes precednece, since /usr/local/bin comes before /usr/bin in PATH
<mrpink57> cmp: type "glxinfo |grep rendering" no quotes
<FRNAK> can you tell me how to sync my contacts between a nokia n97 and ubuntu 9.10? what progs would I need?
<Geli_> hello
<Geli_> so my problem
<Geli_> so i installed ndiswrapper with a driver, if i plug in the device and i list whitch one is installed it lists the plugged device too. But i can't searching for internet. What can i  do?
<FloodBot3> Geli_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reto`> rww: mistab? what does "which python" give?
<rww> titan_ark: that's not gnome-main-menu, that's the other menu type included with the default install, I think
<cmp> mrpink57, it says - direct rendering :yes
<rww> reto`: You typed my name instead of rea, who is the person with the python problem.
<reto`> rww: oh... :)
<mrpink57> cmp: your gpu is working fine then, what processor are you using?
<guntbert> Geli_: I asked you to put it all in *one* line :)
<rea> geirha, => so this command  ln -s -f python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python should work ?
<titan_ark> rww i added what is called "Main Menu" " The main GNOME menu"
<geirha> rea: if there's a python2.6 binary in /usr/local/bin
<cmp> mrpink57, iam using laptop - dell inspiron 1525 ... core 2 duo
<Mik777> Hi folks, does anyone know how to turn the front audio panel on?! before it required to do some alterations in realtek win. menu...
<Geli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370868/plain/
<Geli> so i installed ndiswrapper with a driver, if i plug in the device and i list whitch one is installed it lists the plugged device too. But i can't searching for internet. What can i  do?
<mrpink57> cmp: if apps are running slow maybe reinstall them.  I use a very minimal linux distro on my laptop to keep speed and do not install much.  However I had 512mb of ram.
<rww> titan_ark: There are two menu applets that come with Ubuntu by default. One is the one that's added by default, with Applications / Places / System, the other is Main Menu, which puts them all under one button. gnome-main-menu should add a third one, which looks like http://images.google.com/images?q=gnome-main-menu
<Geli> anybody can help me?
<its> the live ubuntu DVD.. where does it store all data?? the temp one
<mrpink57> rea: is there is reason it has to be forced with the -f command?
<rea> well because verything i test, doesn't work
<guntbert> its: in RAM
<Geli> anybody?
<Geli> so i installed ndiswrapper with a driver, if i plug in the device and i list whitch one is installed it lists the plugged device too. But i can't searching for internet. What can i  do?
<its> how much can it hold?
<cmp> mrpink57 , its my system in all slow ..not just firefox .. i just said it as example
<mrpink57> rea: to do a symalink I do ln -s ../path
<rea> micka@micka-laptop:~$ python
<rea> bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory
<reto`> !wifi | geli
<ubottu> geli: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Seveas> its, as much as fits in your memory :)
<mrpink57> cmp: it wouldnt be a gpu issue though, thats just processing slow.  Maybe look at something slimmer like xfce vs gnome.
<Geli> reto, ubotuu thank you
<catzz> Hey! What is better Wine or CrossOver and why?
<airtonix> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rocco> jj
<reto`> Geli: np
<rea> i tried sudo ln -s -f usr/local/bin/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python
<catzz> !best
<catzz> :D
<rww> catzz: WINE, because it's free.
<cmp> mrpink57, how to look at it ?
<rea> but it doesn't work
<catzz> ok :)
<catzz> ty
<mrpink57> cmp: pardon?
<rea> mrpink57, => sudo ln -s -f usr/local/bin/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python it doesn't work
<catzz> but which works faster?
<airtonix> ...
<titan_ark> rww thats exactly what i want, the 3rd one, but when i am adding the main-menu i am getting the 2nd type you mentioned
<reto`> the best wine? mmh... I like lambruzzo... ;)
<catzz> WHAT? :D
<rww> titan_ark: then like I said, you might need to restart GNOME to get it to show up in the Add to Panel window.
<mrpink57> barley wine or mead
<orangeMUFFIN> anyone here wanna walk me through making a new partition?
<ubuntunewbie> How do I set up dual monitor on ubuntu 8.04 using ati driver?
<cmp> mrpink57, you said - maybe i need to look at something like  xfce vs gnome.    then how to look at it
<titan_ark> rww, ah okay that it could be :) i apologize
<guntbert> rea: omit the -f for now and put an absolute path into the "source" part
<mrpink57> cmp: gnome is a desktop environment so is xfce
<rww> titan_ark: no problem, it's really confusing :)
<mrpink57> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<mrpink57> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rea> guntbert, what do you mean ? an example ?
<cmp> mrpink57 , yes but how to reach it - iam so new in linux
<airtonix> catzz, in other words ... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=whats+better+wine+or+crossover+and+why
<orangeMUFFIN> so.... no one can help me make a new partition with gparted
<reto`> !gparted | orangeMUFFIN
<ubottu> orangeMUFFIN: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<guntbert> rea: in your case ln -s /usr/local/bin/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python   -- mind the first / (behind -s)
<reto`> you might try that one...
<titan_ark> is it possible to add the applets on the desktop?
<airtonix> reto`, ... read the sentence again
<reto`> oh... pff
<Seveas> titan_ark, look at gdesklets
 * airtonix thinks people should drink less coffee
<orangeMUFFIN> :(
<guntbert> !pm > rea
<ubottu> rea, please see my private message
<mrpink57> cmp: go to the links it provides
<airtonix> orangeMUFFIN, it might be better if you explain where you're at so far ?
<rea> guntbert, => bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  google gadgets also can do it.. as can the Opera browser
<airtonix> orangeMUFFIN, you have gparted open? do you have the drive you want to partition unmounted ?
<titan_ark> Seveas, cool thx
<cmp> mrpink57 , where is the link which is provide ?
<titan_ark> Dr_Willis,  is it? well i am a mozilla guy :P
<Dr_Willis> titan_ark:  then  you do without
<Dr_Willis> :)
<titan_ark> lol
<airtonix> titan_ark, muwahaha
<mrpink57> !xfce > cmp
<ubottu> cmp, please see my private message
<rea> sorry guntbert about the pm
<rea> i don't understand guntbert i've done what you told me to do but i get bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory
<guntbert> rea: its no problem but I always like to have others review my statements :)
<zilkomaa> Is there a GOOD back up software for ubuntu?
<airtonix> zilkomaa, define "good"
<Myrtti> !backup | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<guntbert> rea: ok try it so: cd /usr/bin  - then look at the output of ls -l pyt*
<B3rz3rk3r> zilkomaa, http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/top-10-linux-backup-and-recovery-software/
<zilkomaa> airtonix: That i can install all the files and operating system from dvd or cd after backing up
<rea> cd /usr/bin
<rea> ls -l pyt*
<rea> oops
<airtonix> zilkomaa, so you really mean hard drive imaging
<rea> ^^
<guntbert> rea: in a terminal :)
<mrpink57> you can use Clonezilla
<zilkomaa> airtonix: Yes that is what i'm looking for..
<rea> guntbert, what is already the link to past a text ?
<zilkomaa> Thank you, everybody for your response.
<rea> pastbin
<guntbert> !pastebin | rea
<ubottu> rea: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrpink57> you could also try rsync to sync folders to a server
<rea> guntbert, => http://pastebin.com/d6eb0c57c
<airtonix> mrpink57, you zilkomaa and I are not the only ones in the channel, infact its a miracle your message actually came within 5 miles of my message that it would be form a correhent conversation trail....prefix messages with your targets names here
<guntbert> rea: you made a slight mistake - please do rm python  - then ln -s python2.6 python
<titan_ark> i just noticed, i do not get too see my battery info on the panel :P how do i add that?
<Geli_> i need help because i can't do a step
<Geli_> please if you have time on private help me
<titan_ark> i just noticed, i do not get too see my battery info on the panel :P how do i add that?
<mrpink57> titan_ark: it just right click the panel and add it
<Geli_> please
<rea> guntbert,  => bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory
<titan_ark> mrpink57, there is no battery applet
<Geli_> :(
<mrpink57> titan_ark: there should be a search option and the option to install also I think on the add app option or whatever it is
<cmp> does the ubuntu have any back doors for getting infected by any kind of virus?
<Geli_> no
<guntbert> rea: you didn't do what I said - no need for the local part - please read back (cd...., rm ..., ln ....   all in the same directory)
<mrpink57> cmp: not unless you mess around in root a lot
<mrpink57> !virus | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<titan_ark> mrpink57, there is a search but i cant find anything, and there is no install option
<mrpink57> titan_ark: search it in synaptic then, i cannot remember the name.  i think its cpu applet or something ot that effect
<titan_ark> mrpink57, okay thx
<cmp> mrpick57, no  iam not messing around with the root... but i was just asking  coz i want to use linux instead of windows- people told me that its very safe and no viruses for linux    ... so i asked if its true or not
<guntbert> rea: I gotta go - please ask the channel if there are further problems - Good luck :-)
<Geli_> xubuntu-help
<yoymi> hola
<Geli_> #ubuntu-help
<rea> cd /usr/local/bin/ => sudo rm python => sudo ln -s python2.6 python
<rea> guntbert, right ?
<mrpink57> cmp: all i was doing was giving you the info....
<rea> but thx a lot !
<edolo> ceaostok
<wejick> can someone give me email of pysycache dev?
<edolo> buna
<titan_ark> mrpink57, there are so many for battery and cpu :P i wonder which i should install
<wejick> the email at it's site is unresponsible to my mail
<zerozillion> i have a short question... may seem dumb, but how can i reorganize the icons and apps in the "applications" drop list?
<edolo> romineste nu se vorbeste
<ujkanovic> some one her
<ujkanovic> ?
<wejick> zerozillion, you can right click to it
<Myrtti> ujkanovic: usually
<Geli_> nobody help me?
<zerozillion> wejick ah!  *facepalm*
<rea> hi !
<Seveas> Geli_, nobody can help you. You didn't tell us your problem
<rea> ^^
<cmp> ubottu, i dont want to read all this what you gave me - you always sending a links instead of helping with very simple and easy words - as if you are showing off by your experience ...why you do that ?????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Geli_> i told my problem
<ujkanovic> i hae problems
<rea> is there someone here who can help me with this problem => bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory ?????
<ujkanovic> i have problems can some one help me whit iptables
<Seveas> Geli_, "<Geli_> i need help because i can't do a step" is not "telling your problem"
<wejick> nobody help me?
<titan_ark> Myrtti, any idea on which is the battery power management tool and indicator to be installed?
<rea> is there someone here who can help me with this problem => bash: /usr/local/bin/python: No such file or directory ????? because i've already that => lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       9 2010-02-07 12:30 python -> python2.6
<zerozillion> wejick, thx man... it was too obvious, heh :)
<erUSUL> rea: python is not installed there. what is looking for it there?
<wejick> zerozillion, its okey
<Seveas> rea, does /usr/local/bin/python2.6 exist? And why are you installing python manually into /usr/local anyway?
<rea> erUSUL, my command python doesn't work
<Geli_> i have a problem if i want to configure my wireless network device in graphical way in Ubuntu (ndiswrapper) it wrotes: coudn't find a network configuring tool
<erUSUL> rea: what command is giving you that error ?
<zilkomaa> Should i install amd processor drivers for ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<rea> erUSUL, => python ^^
<Geli_> anybody know what can i do?
<zerozillion> ubuntu software center has goatsementracker
<zerozillion> oops, wrong chan :)
<erUSUL> rea: !? how can that be... what does « which python » returns ?
<rea> Seveas, not bad, python 2.6 doesn't existe
<psycho_oreos> Geli_, what is the driver for that chipset?
<Seveas> rea, sure it does.
<Geli_> uhm
<psycho_oreos> Geli_, err more rather what is the wireless chipset?
<Geli_> net5523
<Geli_> Tp link TL-WN620G
<Seveas> dennis@mosquito:~$ python -V
<Seveas> Python 2.6.4+
<psycho_oreos> Geli_, the device is not usb is it?
<Geli_> yes it's usb
<zilkomaa> They are kinda old in amd site, thinking are those needed because ubuntu is so new..
<cmp> and really i dont know why people here are trying to make it more complicated for the beginners ...is it a trial of showing how much professionals you are , or trial to make the others feel stupid.  in case if you think you are here to teach and support - then you need to know that teaching and supporting is not this way - you need to make it easy - simple and go with the people who have no experience step by step
<rea> erUSUL, =>  /usr/bin/python
<wejick> cmp, okey you can ask to me
<Seveas> rea, which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<rea> ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> rea: "ls -l /usr/bin/python"
<rea> in /usr/bin i've python -> python2.6
<Geli_> the driver is wrong?
<rea> erUSUL, and of course python2.6 exist
<Seveas> rea, so don't bother with installing python manually. Remove all python related things from /usr/local and you can use the system python :)
<Geli_> #ubuntu-hu
<psycho_oreos> Geli_, no was thinking there might be issues whilst in 64bit
<Geli_> i'm in 32 bit
<titan_ark> wow acpi was not installed
<zerozillion> Geli_ ubuntu supported most of my wlan usb sticks, no matter if it was a cheapo 5€ stick or some netgear
<ujkanovic> can some oe help me on this channle or not
<rea> Seveas, what it will be the command ?
<erUSUL> rea: then it is imposible that python fails the way you say it fails .... unless you have an alias set
<Geli_> i don't wanna buy another stick
<erUSUL> rea: run « type python »
<titan_ark> could someone please help me get powermanagent on. i hope i wont damage my battery!
<rea> Seveas, the problem was that  i wanted to change de defaut version of python 2.4 => 2.6
<Seveas> rea, rm /usr/local/bin/python
<Seveas> rea, the default python version on ubuntu 9.10 is 2.6
<zerozillion> Geli_, does it show up in lsusb ?
<rea> erUSUL, => python is /usr/bin/python
<rea> not for me
<Geli_> no
<Geli_> it shows only just the port
<Geli_> what it uses
<erUSUL> rea: then there is no way on earth to get that error running just "python" on a terminal
<rea> <Seveas> rea, rm /usr/local/bin/python => after that ?
<Seveas> rea, do this and dpaste the output: ls -la /usr/bin/python; /usr/bin/python -V
<titan_ark> anyone?
<daniesahne> hi if i choose hibernate in gnome it doesnt work and just the screensaver comes up
<daniesahne> why?
<ersoy> hello, channel 4: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed <- what is the mean?
<stanman246> guys could anyone reccomend a video editor?
<zerozillion> Geli_ maybe try finding out which chip is on there, there are not much different ones, its just the outer casing
<erUSUL> ersoy: something does not let you open the file ?
<rea> Seveas, => http://pastebin.com/d5677845b
<Seveas> ersoy, that the sshd you are connecting to doesn't like what you are doing (forwarding ports for instance)
<Geli_> i need to go
<Geli_> bye
<rea> Seveas,  it's work !!!!!!!
<rea> thanks !
<erUSUL> ersoy: apparmor maybe?
<Seveas> rea, so the default python version for you is 2.6 :)
<titan_ark> anyone?
<rea> yes
<echo_> when i enter mixed languages (english, japanese) using anthy in web forms, sometimes they are submitted right, sometimes only the ASCI chars are correct and the others are cryptic byte characters. how can this be?
<daniesahne> t
<rea> thanks ALL specialy to Seveas erUSUL and guntberg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ujjain> Why does Ubuntu by default link to 32-bits at download?
<reto`> echo_: depends on the coding of the site...
<erUSUL> Ujjain: explain
<reto`> echo_: using firefox?
<echo_> reto`, it was the same site. yes, firefox
<Ujjain> Ok, I have 64-bits now :)
<Ujjain> I should have clicked Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows :-P
<ersoy> I think port forwarding, let me check
<rea> which python
<echo_> reto`, can it be a problem to paste characters into the webform instead of entering them right in there?
<rww> Ujjain: because 32-bit works on both 32-bit and 64-bit computers, so it's a good safe bet for people who don't know the difference
<erUSUL> Ujjain: ah you mean in the website ? 32 bit is guarantead to work in all machines
<reto`> echo_: yes that might also be a problem...
<rea> Seveas, thx !!!
<titan_ark> Myrtti, rww , sorry for taking names. could you please help me set up power management. i hope i am not damaging my battery. some packages are installed but i cant get the indicator on
<rww> titan_ark: nope, I'm about to go to sleep
<reto`> echo_: maybe check that pasting/entering is the issue and then we can analyse it further
<rww> good luck, though :)
<timedout> I have UNR 9.10 ISO in usb-drive. I have installed UNR 9.04 IMG to the laptop, but that does not recognize eth or wlan. So I try to upgrade UNR 9.04 -> 9.10 by just using ISO. But I can't get that ISO to boot from usb, so is there away to launch upgrade from UNR 9.04?
<zerozillion> ok another thing... is there any webcam-to-http stream app with a graphical interface? i cant get mjpg-streamer to run
<daniesahne> can anyone help me? why does the screensaver come up if i choose hibernate from the menu
<titan_ark> rww, okay
<ersoy> erUSUL, Seveas, in local (sshd) and remote port (sshd (ssh tunneling)) port may be the same now
<echo_> reto`,  so when pasting a character, the bytes the site uses to encode the character where i copied it from is used, and it might be unsuitable to the site i enter it in the form?
<timedout> Why there is no IMG of UNR 9.10?
<echo_> reto`, ok i will test this
<Manii> Hi, when im using UNR, half the screen randomly goes dead, but I can still use the other half
<reto`> echo_: some pages use UTF encoding and others western or something.... in firefox there should be a menu where you can choose the encoding...
<hendry> i need to install Ubuntu from USB. Is there some network install images, like Debian has?
<Ujjain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ujjain> hendry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ujjain> See more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation (Server and Network, Installation without a CD)
<timedout> That guide is quite useless
<timedout> There is just ISO, no IMG.
<Ujjain> You could manually convert.
<Manii> Hi, can someone please tell me a good session manager to use with a custom setup im using
<the_holstar> yo prayas ho mero prayas
<the_holstar> timi lai birsane
<reto`> Manii: like gdm or something?
<Manii> reto, like gnome session
<Manii> theres gnome-session (cant use that), lxsession (dodgy piece of rubbish) and I dont know any others....
<root51> hello guy
<root51> it possible to run my windows apps under linux os
<root51> what program i used to in order to run my windows apps
<reto`> Manii: you probably mean a login-manager?
<Seveas> root51, not all, but quite a few will work with wine
<Seveas> !wine > root51
<ubottu> root51, please see my private message
<Manii> reto, not a login manager
<Manii> something that manages the startup programs
<Ujjain> Can you install  Ubuntu via network if you only have a CentOS insatller cdrom?
<Manii> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hendry> Ujjain: sign, don't want to convert
<reto`> Manii: gnome-session is just starting up the gnome DE... via gdm normally...
<Ujjain> I did not have access to burning Ubuntu last day.
<Ujjain> ANd needed to install Ubuntu and had only a CentOS drive.
<unimatrix> is there a way to make music still play in ubuntu even if i restart the x server ?
<Seveas> Ujjain, no you can't.
<reto`> unimatrix: mpd
<lightbricko> Which virtualizing software is best to run Windows/windows software in? VirtualBox? VMWare? Another?
<unimatrix> reto`: can i interface it with rhythmbox?
<reto`> unimatrix: I guess not... but there are many clients for it
<root51> what i can used
<unimatrix> reto`: i want to keep using rhythmbox
<root51> in order to run my windows apps
<echo_> reto`, i sent forms with manually entered chars, and forms with pasted chars. all went good =/
<echo_> reto`, seems to be another problem
<root51> cross over
<root51> its really works to run my windows apps
<reto`> unimatrix: mpd is the only thing I know that can do what you want...
<unimatrix> reto`: how about xmms2?
<reto`> unimatrix: if it can be started as daemon... not sure
<unimatrix> reto`: it's been designed the same way as mpd
<reto`> unimatrix: oh well then... but mpd is great... i love it
<homebrewcider> Hi there, I have a fresh installation of Xubuntu 9.10. Auto login fails every time and I get taken to a manual login screen. It takes usually between 4 and 8 attempts to login using my user name and password. How can I check the cause of the problem. I'm assuming there's a log somewhere but don't know what to look for.
<root51> codeweavers cross over is reallt works
<root51> to run my windows apps
<root51> what do u think guys?
<root51> tell me something
<reto`> windows sucks
<unimatrix> root51: it's alright i guess... for proprietary non-free software
<root51> ok
<root51> then
<root51> what i can do
<zerozillion> if i only could get my cheapo tv card to work just like in windows, there would be zero reason to go back
<unimatrix> zerozillion: tv cards are a horrible idea anyway, just switch to IPTV
<root51> i want to explore something
<root51> how linux it works
<unimatrix> root51: ok? what's stopping you
<zerozillion> unimatrix using AV input for running a commodore64
<zerozillion> unimatrix, so i dont need a second monitor ;)
<root51> i understand what u mean to say
<root51> i stopped
<root51> i wil to continued to used linux
<unimatrix> root51: try #ubuntu-ph
<unimatrix> zerozillion: no comment :D
<xray7224> Hey im trying to setup dual moniters using two nvidia graphics cards. I can only get one wokring, ive tried configuring them in the nvidia settings however it doesn't see my second screen
<xray7224> These are my graphics cards
<xray7224> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<xray7224> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8300 GS] (rev a1)
<reto`> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<zerozillion> unimatrix, i know there is VICE, but the soundchip can be hardly emulated. and i love the real thing ;)
<root51> how did u know
<root51> im a ph
<reto`> xray7224: maybe that will help? not sure...
<xray7224> Quick and dirty guide to using nVidia TwinView (two outputs on one card, a single desktop split across two monitors. 3d/video stuff works seamlessly across both).
<xray7224> i have two cards
<hipe> is it easyish to get a list of all the packages you installed with apt-get ? i just started setting up this vps a few days ago and my notes are all over the place
<reto`> xray7224: I guess you would have to run two X then
<hipe> something like 'apt-get list --local'
<xray7224> reto`, what ?
<erUSUL> !clonning | hipe
<erUSUL> !clone | hipe
<ubottu> hipe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<hipe> excellent thx erUSUL
<gabriel_> hellos. If I install windows, it will overwrite my grub-whatever, so I can't login into ubuntu... is there a way to not let windows overwrite it on install?
<xray7224> gabriel_, yeh windows will stop over grub
<gabriel_> xray7224: any way to not let it do that?
<xray7224> gabriel_, i restore it with an arch disk or a pendrive unetbootin + supergrub
<xray7224> not to my knowledge
<xray7224> ms can't understand that anyone would want to run anything but windows
<gabriel_> xray7224: i have a usb stick. what should i put on it?
<xray7224> there is a distrobution its small
<xray7224> its for putting it on
<xray7224> hold on ill find it
<xray7224> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ <-- that i think
<gabriel_> right now i have a bootable ubuntu 64 bit on the stick. will it due?
<gabriel_> xray7224: i mean maybe i can just start from that usb stick and do some magic?
<xray7224> should do maybe there is something that will do it from inside windows
<xray7224> gabriel_, not sure, i always have a spare archlinux disk that have tools to do it on the grub for it but i don't suppose you do
<gabriel_> xray7224: well not if it needs to read from my linux partition, as it uses ext4 file system... seems it's not supported in windows, unlike ext3.
<xray7224> gabriel_, try that link i posted
<gabriel_> xray7224: but if i boot from the usb stick, i can do something to restore grub, right? Question is, what.
<lightbricko> Does both virtualbox and vmware support seamless mode?
<gabriel_> xray7224: ok
<gabriel_> lightbricko: that i know of, yes
<xray7224> gabriel_, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/AutoSuperGrubDisk <-- should help you if you get stuck
<lightbricko> gabriel_: ok thanks. Do you have any idea which one is "best"? I just want to run a few windows apps such as Photoshop etc. as simply as possible.
<gabriel_> xray7224: oh it's a windows program huh
<cvillamarm> mm
<cvillamarm> jj
<xray7224> you can use unetbootin in linux too
<gabriel_> lightbricko: not really sure. for me, virtualbox worked much better. But perhaps my computer was just a fit f* up at the time, who knows :)
<xray7224> and put it on your pendrive before hand
<lightbricko> gabriel_: ok, thx.
<root51> may pilipino po ba dito
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in ubuntu 9.10 why don't I have pdf in the print options
<silv3r_m00n> how to get it ?
<riktking> silv3r_m00n, where are you printing from, what program?
<silv3r_m00n> gedit
<silv3r_m00n> kate
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: gedit should have a pdf printer as part of gnome
<silv3r_m00n> in the printers I can't see the PDF printer
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: print to file prints a pdf
<silv3r_m00n> let me check
<silv3r_m00n> oh ok
<erUSUL> i dunno about kate
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: you can also install pdf printer that will work with every program of the system
<erUSUL> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-8ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 268 kB
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: but there is no need nowadays
<netijak> hello good ppl
<netijak> i'v got big problrms with karmic koala
<netijak> need hlp
<riktking> netijak, just ask your question
<Machtin> hi there.. can i somehow get vlc to play bluray-untouched files smoothly? because it runs fine when i use mplayer, which is unable to open folders.
<wuyue> £¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿
<netijak> after i updated 9.04 on 9.10 i cannot save pictures from firefox
<netijak> when i click sape pic as nothing happens
<hak5fan> Hi I'm trying to help a friend fix a printer issue. The printer won't print at all, but openprinting says the driver should work perfectly. It's a  Ricoh Aficio MP C2500 printer (connected to the network) here's the cups error log:  http://pastebin.com/f462eb768
<anodesni> Hi, since the load cycle count bug is fixed my HDD is running at 41-44 degrees C. On windows7 it is 33-37 degrees C, since windows parks the heads of the hdd approximately 20 times per hour.
<anodesni> How can I set the head parking at the same setting as in windows?
<jeeez> how do i use greasemonkey scripts in chrome?
<netijak> every time after filesystem check i have to install madwifi again
<netijak> any1??
<netijak> i cannot save images in my firefox
<netijak> i tried creating a new user acc but it didnt help
<netijak> it used to wirk fine before
<netijak> work*
<petsounds> jeeez, #chromium-support
<netijak> ffs
<netijak> :D
<brian__> no audio.. pls help
<riktking> netijak, did u use the ubuntu upgrade program
<netijak> yes
<tonii> brian__: disable pulseaudio
<echo_> reto`, the problem stands. sometimes my characters are submitted right, sometimes not. on the same site, using the same input method
<echo_> reto`, any ideas?
<brian__> tonii: how do i go about it?
<phemmy> sup y'all
<phemmy> need sum
<phemmy> help
<anodesni> is a temperature of 44 degrees bad for hdd?
<overmind> anodesni: That depends of hd.
<anodesni> overmind, seagate laptop hdd
<dravekx> how do I login to my ubuntu server via ssh from ubuntu desktop?
<overmind> dravekx: ssh user@server
<wejick> dravekx, use ssh coman
<dravekx> overmind, from terminal?
<dravekx> ahhhh
<overmind> dravekx: Yes.
<Julien__> hi i just change my laptop and i transfert my private ssh key to my new one and at each connection servers ask me for my passphrase
<Julien__> what i miss
<ultraparadigm> Greetings people!
<tonii> brian__: I forget, System settings somewere
<phemmy> hey need help with aireplay
<overmind> phemmy: aircrack-ng?
<phemmy> yeah man
<acrush> help pls :(
<phemmy> i think its cuz of my caard
<overmind> What's your problem?
<ultraparadigm> Has anyone here succesfully run Team Fortress 2 in Linux?
<overmind> !ask | acrush
<ubottu> acrush: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phemmy> it wont associate
<acrush> any 1 help please
<overmind> acrush: Ask question and we'll try to help you.
<Myrtti> acrush: we're not clairvoyants, you need to ask your question
<Julien__> hi i just change my laptop member:and i transfert my private ssh key to my new one member:and at each connection servers ask me for my passphrase
<Julien__> what i miss guys
<echo_> i enter text in unicode in web forms, sometimes they are submitted correctly, sometimes they are unreadable. any idea?
<Myrtti> Julien__: why don't you create a new private ssh key?
<acrush> i am havin a doubt??
<Myrtti> Julien__: the public key contains the username too
<Julien__> Myrtti because i'm sure i can get back my original
<Julien__> ;)
<Myrtti> Julien__: if you're so sure, then why do you need our help then ;-)
<Julien__> it's cleaner in this way no need to add a new one to the servers
<acrush> i am using a slow net can i increase it fastly by anyway n linux??
<Julien__> because i don't find the way
<Julien__> so any idea is good to take
<brian__> tonii:  thanks
<Julien__> Myrtti yes you're right it could be this i change my user name
<acrush> any 1 can help me ??
<viki> hello, i am using ubuntu 9.10 with thunderbird 2.0 and i have a problem with it: i am not able to add rss feeds in the thunderbird (when i fill the dialogbox to add a new feed and press ok, the new feed is not getting added)
<brian__> i have another query, i was receiving jpeg files via skype. received one file and could view it but the sunsequent ones made skype to stop responding. i cud no longer send messages but could still receive messages from the other end. is this a problem within skype or the OS.never had this problem with windows thiugh
<halitkiran> hi
<psycho_oreos> phemmy, you probably have better support in #aircrack-ng
<phemmy> thanks man psycho
<phemmy> i got the regular compiz with gears and stuff but am looking for the real deal saw som clips on utube
<phemmy> i need some1 2 show me the way
<Kiming> hi
<suresh> hi
<Kiming> many people can't speak
<Kiming> first enter
<suresh> suresh here
<lxsysweb> !ot |
<ubottu> : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kiming> ^_^!
<fumbles> oiy vey
<fumbles> anybody have any luck with clear wireless' usb wimax dongle?
<xiong> Hi all.
<Kiming> you speak is too difficult know
<xiong> Looking for a DVD burning/backup utility. Tried mondo; didn't like it. Tried dkopp, which is better, but still very clumsy. Suggestions?
<DECA> .
<suman> Kiming, what is matter?
<Kiming> i have question
<xiong> Um, I should say, I'm backing up one machine.
<manumar> hi!
<Kiming> i open screenlets but Important! You are running this application as root user, almost all functionality is disabled. You can use this to install screenlets into the system-wide path.
<manumar> whatś going on family!?
<xiong> manumar, Hi.
<manumar> :)
<manumar> someone connect with ubuntu via wifi?
<Chiefhowhow> hello
<manumar> I hope no? ::D because I need help, I have just installed WICD
<manumar> because network-manager..ist good enoguht
<Chiefhowhow> my ubuntu wont even let me install it
<Chiefhowhow> :(
<manumar> what?
<manumar> WICD?
<Chiefhowhow> i load ubuntu 9.10 and it wont let me install it off of the cd..
<manumar> why dont install it directly?
<fumbles> try making a new cd then
<manumar> or, if you have a pendrive
<fumbles> or making a bootable usb
<manumar> yes
<Kiming> ubuntu on my virtualbox
<manumar> my ubuntu has been installed from a usb
<fumbles> manumar: wicd is the way to go
<x404x> I installed vino but i only get a terminal login window, i need the whole xubuntu-desktop shown remotely
 * fumbles only installs from usb...all the cool kids are doin' it
<Chiefhowhow> do you need windows system installd before you install ubuntu?
<manumar> fumbles, yes, I think it too, but my conection..turn of when it is turn on for 2 hours
<Ose> so I want to run a windows program with wine, but the contents of "/media/ACER/Program files" is not displayed, so I can't find the .exe to run. help?
<airtonix> Chiefhowhow, no
<fumbles> Chiefhowhow: if you want to keep windows it's better to have it installed or install it first
<fumbles> you have to reinstall grub it you put windows after linux
<manumar> install virtualbox
<manumar> from SUN
<airtonix> Ose, 1) directory in question is part of a real windows isntall ? 2) if so did you shut windows down properly 3) are you looking at the directory in nautilus?
<fumbles> too bad some people <cough> me have a wifi dongle that has no drivers for linux
<xiong> So many backup utilities. Any preferences?
<Ose> hmm
<Kiming> virtualbox is better VM
<airtonix> !backup > xiong
<ubottu> xiong, please see my private message
<fumbles> backup? rsync ftw
<Chiefhowhow> i dloaded the iso and burnt it to a cd.. did a check to see if the cd had any errors and no errors were found.. i then did the install.. it braught ubuntu up after a good 15 minutes.. i then clicked on the ubuntu installer and it kept giving me error messages
<rek> unable to O_EXCL/dev/sr0 someone was in time to remount? help
<manumar> my question please..mmm I have this PC with ubuntu as a server, and my oher computer in my beedroom with windwos...well the problem is that I am working via LAN (programing,etc) and sudenly the conection turn of
<fumbles> just rsync -avr --one-file-system /path_of_target /path_to_destination
<airtonix> Chiefhowhow, sounds like your cdrom drive is a bit unreliable
<xiong> Um, airtonix, I know there are many tools. Perhaps it's naive of me to ask if any real human has a particularly good feel about any of them?
<Chiefhowhow> okay
<Ose> airtonix: 1 yes, 2 I believe so, 3 yes
<Travis-42> is there a program that lets me copy the tags from one music file to another? (command line is fine)
<aaronfc> Hello!, i've problems with my graphic card "Ati Radeon HD 4650" (r700 chipset) ¿ can anyone help me ?
<fumbles> xiong: just rsync -avr --one-file-system /path_of_target /path_to_destination
<xiong> fumbles, How is rsync with DVDs?
<Ose> airtonix: nvm, I discovered another folder
<fumbles> xiong: it should work
<airtonix> Ose, so nautilus shows the directory as empty ? are you sure the drive is mounted properly? ie can you see other directories containing the files you expect them to have ?
<aaronfc> Hello!, i've problems with my graphic card "Ati Radeon HD 4650" (r700 chipset) ¿ can anyone help me ? Please ¿
<fumbles> xiong: rsync is just a fast file copy command
<Ose> apparently windows had made two program files folders, one english and one norwegian -.-
<fumbles> that can produce incremental backups very easy-meant for external hardrives or over a network but it should work for a dvd as well
<xiong> fumbles, I want a utility that has more features. I want to be able to preview the operation before I burn; see how many files I'm moving as well as how many bytes; that sort of thing.
<fumbles> xiong: ^
<airtonix> Ose, oh gee that windows! gosh what a joker :)
<Ose> :P
<fumbles> baobab lets you view specifically every amount of space your file system is taking up..you can do the math from there for what you're backing up
<SIrRedTooth> I installed ubuntu using wubi. It worked perfectly for a week. Now I cannot boot into ubuntu.
<SIrRedTooth> How can I recover my files?
<fumbles> more specific please
<xiong> fumbles, dkopp is supposed to do incrementals but I don't see how, unless it's doing an incremental onto the same media on which it did the full. I think that's bad practice; once a disc is burnt, it's burnt.
<erUSUL> !wubi | SIrRedTooth
<ubottu> SIrRedTooth: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<aaronfc> ... ¿anybody can help me with my ati graphic card ? Please ?
<SIrRedTooth> I used wubi to install ubuntu
<SIrRedTooth> Now ubuntu wont load
<fumbles> xiong: nevermind then, I don't actually know any good dvd backup programs...besides doing it yourself through bash/zsh. I'm sorry :(
<SIrRedTooth> How can i recover my ubuntu files
<fumbles> SIrRedTooth: why won't it load? what message is it giving
<aaronfc> anybody reads me ? :S
<SIrRedTooth> I have the error message here
<SIrRedTooth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400540
<dravekx> is there a 64bit web server package I can install?
<SIrRedTooth> XAMPP for linux?
<airtonix> SIrRedTooth, no
<dravekx> xampp does have a 64bit version
<dravekx> doesnt*
<maltron> hey all - just updated from jaunty to karmic and no longer have sound, and have to boot in safe mode!  Help!
<xiong> fumbles, I may be too demanding. For backup work, I like the cushy sort of app, with bells, whistles, and knobs. I especially think it's important to have a real good handle on what you're about to commit.
<lxsysweb> doea apache have a 64bit version?
<jrib> lxsysweb: of course
<dravekx> idk.. looks like im installing everything by hand. no package deals.
<dravekx> not 64bit at least
<SIrRedTooth> fumbles what do you think?
<airtonix> xiong, this too simple for you ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
 * xiong looking
<jrib> dravekx: there's certainly no point in installing xampp on ubuntu
<fumbles> SIrRedTooth: it looks like you might be getting block errors
<fumbles> aka a bad disk
<Jeaton> is there something in ubuntu that will allow me to grab files from my vista partition?
<fumbles> ROFL
<Jeaton> actually, i know t here is
<airtonix> Jeaton, you mean like ntfs-3g ?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dravekx> jrib, ???
<Kiming> 中国
<SIrRedTooth> fumbles how can i fix this? And how was it caused?
<fumbles> Jeaton: in a terminal "mount -type ntfs-3g /dev/sdx /mnt/windows (or whatever path)
<SIrRedTooth> Thanks for your advice btw
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<jrib> dravekx: "???" doesn't mean much to me.  Do you have a question?
<Jeaton> fumbles - thanks
<xiong> airtonix, I think Simple Backup is not oriented toward DVDs. I may be wrong.
<fumbles> Jeaton: np and the /dev/sdx is the path of your vista partition
<fumbles> you can add it in /etc/fstab to automount if you like
<airtonix> xiong, i'm not sure that it matters...that would be handled by the filesystem no ?
<Jeaton> ok
<fumbles> SIrRedTooth: umm howlong have you had the disk?
<ftn> Hi all. can you tell me if there's any command line tool to merge and convert several dv files into a single ogm file?, please
<dravekx> jrib, what do you mean theres no point in installing xampp on ubuntu?   I have ubuntu server, but I need it to be setup as a webserver
<jrib> !lamp | dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> ftn: ffmpeg ? mencoder ?
<airtonix> xiong, ok i see what you mean, it doesn't do volumes
<xiong> airtonix, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu; only about a year in it, so there may be stuff I'm missing. I consider burning a DVD to be a special and particular task, distinct from copying a file from one hard disk to another.
<SIrRedTooth> I am running windows from the same harddrive now
<SIrRedTooth> No problems
<erUSUL> SIrRedTooth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Kiming> ubottu is robots ???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xiong> Ideally, I want the entire process to be simulated beforehand, so I can say definitely that it will succeed (barring media or write failure) before punching the button.
<fumbles> SIrRedTooth: hrm I would just try to reinstall ubuntu but with a disk or usb...Iv'e heard bad stuff about wubi(atleast in the arch channel)
<lxsysweb> lol ubottu is awesome
<airtonix> xiong, if you can get it to sort the backups in separate volumes when a size threshold is reached, then creating ISOs from a set of files is trivial
<xiong> Here's my objection to dkopp: It has a hard limit of 200,000 files but you don't find out you've exceeded this until the app crashes.
<capron> Someone know what too config, The screen do not wake up from a suspend or hibrate
<erUSUL> !info dar | xiong
<ubottu> xiong: dar (source: dar): Disk ARchive: Backup directory tree and files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.9-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 228 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Kiming> ubottu is supybot
 * fumbles goes takes nap 07:31 here
<xiong> airtonix, I understand. This is a matter of mental model. I'm sure, in these modern times, I can just throw in a DVD and use Nautilus to drop files into it until it's full. Then I keep track with pencil and paper what I've copied and what not.
<SIrRedTooth> My problem still has not been solved
<airtonix> xiong, sure but i meant that you can actually script the files > iso stage
<erUSUL> SIrRedTooth: did you read the wiki page tha we pointed you to (twice) ?
<xiong> Has anyone here had experience with Retrospect (for  the Mac)? This is my model of a good backup utility, although it suffers from the drawback of storing files in a compressed, proprietary format.
<ftn> thx erUSUL , I'll give them a try
<viki> hello, can anybody tell me how to turn thunderbird-3.0 to any other language than English? Thanks
<xiong> airtonix, I agree that if I wrote my own backup utility, it would exactly fit both my needs and my desires, rational or otherwise.
<atlef> xiong: what about backintime
<jolaren> Is it possible to edit out so I dont have to chose kernel at boot?
<xiong> atlef, I installed that, along with many others. I'll take another look.
<Kiming> I can learn English here
<atlef> xiong: ok
<brian__> my pc freezes whenever i'm watching a movie or also while on youtube. is this some problem reg the graphics? never had this problem with windows
<Threetimes> Hi, audacity works really slow. Only when I set the project frequency at 8000Hz it becomes "usable"...
<Kiwi_> hello, I just created a new mobile broadband connection with Ubuntu's network manager, but I have no idea how to access it
<capron> jorik, /etc/default/grub choose what to boot and set time to zero
<xiong> atlef, BackInTime appears more oriented toward the HD-to-HD automatic backup, rather than the manual DVD burning.
<Threetimes> Kiwi_: should be automaic. try disconnecting from your wired/wifi connection...
<max__> ciao a tutti
<capron> jorik, run update-grub afterwards
<Kiwi_> alright threetimes
<brian__> anybody knows y? pls help
<jolaren> Why doesnt this work?? "echo '/usr/local/bin/noip2' >> /etc/rc.local
<airtonix> xiong, so you'd be happy with simplebackupsuite if it accomodated dvd/cd as a destination ?
<capron> jolaren,  I think noip2 is a binary and no script
<erUSUL> jolaren: permision issues?
<jrib> jolaren: it does work, but you probably don't have permissions to change /etc/rc.local.  Anyway though, that's not the right way.  If you install noip2 from the repositories it should start when you boot automatically
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  it needs to be done as root.
<Threetimes> jolaren: you must be root to do that
<cmp> how to install xfce ?
<erUSUL> jolaren: sudo sh -c "echo '/usr/local/bin/noip2' >> /etc/rc.local"
<xiong> airtonix, I really think the best way for me to express myself is by pointing to Retrospect: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retrospect_%28software%29
<hipe> with a name like 'visudo', why is it so hard to get it to use 'vi' as the editor? `select-editor` does not present it as an option
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  commands in rc.local need to be BEFOR the last exit(0) statement in rc.local also
<jolaren> erUSUL; It was done
<erUSUL> jolaren: or → echo '/usr/local/bin/noip2' | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local
<bazhang> cmp, install xubuntu-desktop package
<jrib> jolaren: just use the repository version instead
<jolaren> erUSUL;  Wouldn't cat work?
<jolaren> Okay
<erUSUL> jolaren: also Dr_Willis is right
<xiong> I used Retrospect on my OS 9 Macs for years and except for the proprietary format, it worked very very well.
<cmp> bazhang, how can i do it .....
<erUSUL> jolaren: you have to add them before the "exit 0" so a echo >> wont do
<jolaren> Any tips on how to skip kernel boot ? Or I mean the "chose kernel" dialog at bootup.. It comes along on my server
<airtonix> xiong, so i assume you are not using the linux client because it doesn't do disc medium ?
<bazhang> cmp, with the package manager (synaptic) or the command line
<jolaren> erUSUL; I did it with cat now
<jolaren> erUSUL; didnt work either, will use rep version
<xiong> airtonix, You're talking about Simple Backup?
<jolaren> erUSUL; Do you know the name of the packet?
<phemmy> hey i need full compiz effects possible
<erUSUL> !find noip
<ubottu> Found: noip2
<erUSUL> !info noip2
<airtonix> xiong, no apparently retrospect has a ubuntu client
<ubottu> noip2 (source: no-ip): client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.9-3 (karmic), package size 83 kB, installed size 260 kB
<cmp> bazhang, i opened the synaptic and i dont know what to do then - i searched for the desktop package but i didnt find it .
<atlef> cmp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Threetimes> Hi, audacity works really slow. Only when I set the project frequency at 8000Hz it becomes "usable"...
<xiong> I'm sorry; maybe I'm just asking too much. If you'll excuse the analogy, I'm looking for the first-class solution. I want to see what I'm doing, I want control over every aspect of the backup, and when I don't exercise that control, I want intelligent action regardless. High standards.
<jolaren> erUSUL; Did not know of that funciton, thank yo
<airtonix> xiong, actually not anymore, seems you'd have to use alien to install it from an rpm : http://forums.dantz.com/showtopic.php?tid/7919/
<bazhang> cmp, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  , followed by your password
<xiong> airtonix, *That* would be weird.
<airtonix> xiong, keep in mind that thread is seven years old
<cmp> bazhang, it tells me   E: couldnt  get lock    do you want me to send you the out put
<cmp> ?
<atlef> cmp: close synaptic
<bazhang> cmp, did you use sudo? is another installation going on now or do you have synaptic still open?
<xiong> airtonix, In any case, it's still the proprietary format. I used to think that was wise but now I see the light: no amount of compression or cleverness is worth anything except a straight copy format on the medium.
<airtonix> xiong, this is true
<cmp> yes synpatic still opened bazhang,
<cmp> ok atlef,.
<bazhang> cmp, then close it and use the command again
<xiong> Too many backup utilities seem to assume that you have unlimited resources.
<airtonix> xiong, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pybackpack-a-user-friendly-file-backup-tool-for-ubuntu-linux-desktop.html
<cmp> bazhang, its working now - but what is this command is for ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<reto`> backpack-a-user-friendly-\|<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more
<reto`> file-backup-tool-for-ubuntu-linux-desktop.html                   |         physical displays as one large virtual display. See
<reto`> *** Kiming (~Kiming@119.36.21.144) has left channel #ubuntu: "暂 |         https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See
<reto`> pff... sorry
<bazhang> cmp, when installing packages from the command line, that is the command you use: sudo apt-get install packagename
<reto`> freaking middle click problem on my touchpad
<jolaren> I get errors when trying to install no-ip rep version. It says " Creating a read-write copy of the noip2 configuration... cp: cannot stat '/var/lib/noip2.conf': No such file or directory
<cmp> ok i just want to know what are those command for - coz i want to understand linux - bazhang.
<bazhang> cmp, let me get you a link for a quite good book on Ubuntu
<reto`> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<cmp> wait wait bazhang
<reto`> don't forget gnu :) ^
<ae86-drifter_> hi i just set up xp in a VM, its in bridged mode for the NIC and it has internet connection etc, it shows up on my router as a connected device, but i cannot ping it from another pc on my LA
<cmp> those kind of box are talking too much with soooo many complicated words - no need for that
<capron> jolaren, Try create a noip.config file
<xiong> Here's a completely different gripe: When I install new software, I can never figure out where it's going to show up in the Applications menu.
<cmp> bazhang. my way of learning is to know - what those orders are for - and i write down in a sheet - this command for this order.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html cmp that is a free and legal pdf you can download and read to explain things more fully
<jolaren> capron; thanks I will, i chowned and chmoddet now
<ae86-drifter_> why would my other LAN pcs not see it but still the vm has an ip and internet cnnection?
<Coachj>  Need help which is better: AMD Athlon™ II X2 Dual-Core Processor M300 (2.0GHz, 667MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache) or Intel Pent (2.2GHz, 800MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache)1
<jolaren> capron; The file exists already..
<hipe> `update-alternatives` seems like a fancy wrapper around making symbolic links.  I am miffed that 'visudo' doesn't use 'vi' as the name would imply, nor does 'select-editor' offer vi as an option (really?)
<bazhang> Coachj, please ask in ##hardware as that is the appropriate venue for your question
<airtonix> xiong, actually dont bother with sbackup....people citing extremely long times to retrieve a single file from large backups and failed sessions
<Coachj> ok didnt know there was a hardware page
<xiong> airtonix, Oh, I like pybackpack!
<reto`> ae86-drifter_: cause it's a virtual nic?
<airtonix> xiong, yeah that one looks very similar to the simplebackupsuite but does disc medium
<capron> jolaren, okey I guess you have too keep on trying, Maby try to remove it and then install again.
<xiong> It has some adult features. I found one backup utility that has exactly two buttons: 'backup' and 'restore'.
<jolaren> capron; done it 3 times now
<ae86-drifter_> reto`, never mind its fixed, the VM wad windows firweall on
<xiong> Okay, well, I'm going to exit this user and do my backup. Thanks all for the help, especially airtonix++
<ae86-drifter_> reto`, it pings now
<Coachj> bazhang: can you help me out with a link, please?
<bazhang> Coachj, which link
<Coachj> bazhang: to hardware chat
<SIrRedTooth> How can i recover my files from a root.disk file?
<bazhang> Coachj, its on freenode here /join ##hardware
<Coachj> thks
<SIrRedTooth> Ubuntu wont start and I need to recover my work :(
<atlef> boot the live cd and see if you can find your files maybe
<SIrRedTooth> atlef I installed ubuntu using wubi
<SIrRedTooth> Ubuntu wont load now
<SIrRedTooth> I get a error message
<atlef> oh, sorry
<SIrRedTooth> no problem :)
<atlef> SIrRedTooth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20the%20Wubi%20files%20from%20Windows?
<atlef> might get you going
<reto`> atlef: was just about to post that one :)
<atlef> hehe
<SIrRedTooth> Thanks. Tried the first software and that didnt work
<Yerushalmi> What is (and is there) the easiest way to transfer my ubuntu installation from one hard disk to another, maintaining all installed programs, settings, etc. (or as many as possible)?
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, rsync
<atlef> Yerushalmi: clonezilla will do this http://www.clonezilla.org/
<reto`> SIrRedTooth: how about the livecd approach?
 * Yerushalmi goes through both avenues at once.
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: What's rsync?
<Seveas> rsync -av --exclude /proc --exclude /dev --exclude /sys --exclude /mnt / /mnt/newdisk
<SIrRedTooth> demonoid.com registrations open :D
<atlef> reto`: he did a wubi install
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, file synchronization tool.
<cmp> bazhang, i typed the second command - and it tells me  E: Couldn't find package packagename
<Seveas> cmp, try to think a bit. Replace 'packagename' with the name of the package you want to install...
<bazhang> cmp, that was an example.  substitute packagename with the actual package name you wish to install
<reto`> atlef: yes... even so... the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't
<reto`>         |         physical displays as one large virtual         |         want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See
<reto`> urgh
<Shizuo> I AM SORRY
<reto`> always this X clipboard fail
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: seeing as how I'm very, very new to ubuntu, is there anything I should know about the settings and commands you provided?
<hipe> hi, my box thinks it's called 'hipe' but there is no dns entry for it, so i just use the ip address when necessary, (e.g. in the sudoers file) .  Anytime i do a sudo command it gives me "sudo: unable to resolve host hipe".  Is there a workaround for telling your sever its hostname, when you don't have a domain name for it?
<atlef> cmp: did you do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" in terminal
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: For instance, I assume "/mnt /" is supposed to be my main drive's root directory, and /mnt/newdisk is the one I want to copy it to?
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, yes. They will not work as provided. First you need to create a filesystem on the new disk, then mount it as /mnt/newdisk. / is the root directory
<hipe> actually i am using a dyndns temporary name for the server.  How do i tell a server what its domain name is?  (the thing you see in the prompt)
<cmp> bazhang, here is the out put    http://pastebin.com/m5df21e7d
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, rsync will copy all files/directories except the excluded ones (sys, dev, proc)
<bazhang> cmp, from what
<reto`> SIrRedTooth: try this one > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20my%20Wubi%20install%20and%20repair%20my%20install%20if%20it%20won't%20boot?
<SIrRedTooth> Can anybody help fix my grub loader?
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: *nod* The disk I want to copy to, for instance, is mounted under /media/.
<SIrRedTooth> Tanks
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, then replace /mnt with /media and /mnt/newdisk with /media/whateveryoumounted it as
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Why are those three excluded?
<cmp> the last command you told me with the xfce package that i need to install bazhang.
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Ah, okay.
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, because they do not contain actual files. YOu will need to create the directories manually
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: By just creating them blank, or by actually installing ubuntu on that drive either before or after doing the rsync?
<SIrRedTooth> reto`, How can i run terminal commands when ubuntu wont work >.<
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, mkdir -m0755 /media/whatever/{dev,proc,sys}
<zicada> anyone tested 2.6.33-rc7 yet ? i cant get it to read R700_rlc.bin on startup
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Ah! I get it. I was wondering why the /media kept showing up.
<jolaren> erUSUL; It complained about location of config files. It doesn't complain now after running "sudo -i" then "noip2 -c"
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: But the first time it appears in the command it's after an exclude
<jolaren> erUSUL; But it still doesnt run at boot up
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: So I don't end up in an endless loop :p
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, exactly! :)
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Makes sense. So I'd enter rsync -av --exclude /proc --exclude /dev --exclude /sys --exclude /media / /media/Shmulik
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Thus copying everything from all of my folders except proc, dev, sys, and media, into my drive mounted under media/Shmulik
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: What's the av for?
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, that should work if you formatted the drive as ext3 or any other linux filesystem.
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: It's ext4.
<Seveas> -v is for verbose, -a is for archive mode. Archive mode makes sure all permissions etc. remain intact
<cmp> altef, yes i did what you said .
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: I assume I should wipe the current ubuntu installation from it, though, right?
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Before running this command.
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, that's probably useful
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, just unmount it and reformat :)
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Hehe. And I won't have any weird results, like having the drive I'm copying to appear twice, once as root and once as a separate mounted item?
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Are there no settings within ubuntu that tell me "this drive is mounted here" and it'll recognize it as mounted here at the same time as being root?
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, on the new drive you will need to edit /etc/fstab. You will also need to boot from live cd the first time after removing the old disk to reinstall grub
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Oooh. Um. I don't think I know how to do any of that :p
<Seveas> (/etc/fstab on the new drive: /media/Shmulik/etc/fstab)
<reto`> SIrRedTooth: burn the ubuntu livecd
<julian__> hi
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Also, netbook, no livecd, installed from a USBstick.
<reto`> SIrRedTooth: boot with that one and try the mount stuff
<atlef> julian__: hello
<julian__> fuck
<cmp> no one will help ?
<LjL> julian__: nice french.
<Yerushalmi> julian__: Syntax error. Did you mean fsck?
<julian__> kann jemand hacken
<atlef> !language | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> julian__: nein
<jellow_> !fr | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<LjL> !de > julian__    (julian__, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> jellow_: ...
 * jellow_ goes back to sleep
 * Yerushalmi recognizes that his joke would've been funnier were he experienced enough with terminal to know what the actual error message and suggested alternative would read.
<SIrRedTooth> Still havnt managed to access root.disk
<cmp> atlef, i have done what you said ?
<cmp> and you dont answer me atlef,
<cmp> any one here will HELLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPP
<atlef> sorry, could you repeat the original question
<cmp> for the god sake some one complete the help he is doing or showing off that he can do ????????????
<bazhang> cmp, be patient
<julian__> what
<Noiano> hello
<cmp> bazhang , i can be patient , but when some is communicating - not ignoring me every body by letting me scream here for help and no one in answering
<Noiano> I was wondering if was possible to resolv certain domain (like youtube.com) on particular dns server (eg google's)
<capron> jolaren I now did a apt-get install noip2  and it work very nicely for me it asked me for username passwd and create a binary config file ,    Maybe you can try a pkg-reconfigure noip2 as root
<secret_> Hi I am new to ubuntu please do not ban me for asking a question
<bazhang> cmp, did you update your system? what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<atlef> !ask | secret_
<ubottu> secret_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cmp> bazhang , guide me how to find out what version iam using ....
<capron> Ban secret for this question :-)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Did they change the xwindows restart? [ctrl][alt][backspace] is not working for me.
<atlef> secret_: and remember, there are no stupid questions only stupid answers
<jolaren> capron; hum
<sdx23> dsnyders: yes. There a magic sysreq now afaik
<Kiwi_> hi, I need to download and install the package at this address http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/wvdial/download how can it be done with apt-get?
<jolaren> capron; I still get the same error
<bazhang> cmp in your top panel, do you see Applications, Places, System? under System , choose About Ubuntu
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: If I don't know how to edit fstab or anything like that, should I avoid doing this until and unless it can be explained to me in more detail?
<ngirard> Hi all. Could someone running ubuntu 9.10 could please give me the result of
<ngirard> echo $INFOPATH
<ngirard> please?
<secret_> I have tried to set up utorrent to open automatically when I click on a .torrentfile but I get an error, cannot find path
<Seveas> ngirard, it's blank.
<bazhang> secret_, using Ubuntu with wine?
<OerHeks> dsnyders  alt-gr + print-screen + K
<ngirard> hmmm... weird. Thanks Seveas
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, or until you feel lucky ;)
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Or alternatively can I do it visually through a program that will do it visually, so I don't have to edit things I don't understand?
<secret_> yes
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Hehe
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, unfortunately not
<kcg> hi there, quick question, i previously installed kubuntu and now the kubunt login screen took over the previous ubuntu login screen, does anyone know how to revert it? Many thanks.
<atlef> ngirard: so is mine
<bazhang> secret_, wine help in #winehq
<cmp> bazhang, it doesnt show me the Version of Ubuntu
<bazhang> secret_, also check the appdb
<ngirard> same for me atlef . I found it weird, but at least it doesn't come from me. Thanks again !
<bazhang> !appdb | secret_
<ubottu> secret_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<secret_> appdb?
<atlef> kcg: try to change session on the loginpage
<secret_> ok
<xangua> secret_: why don't you use a native torrent program¿
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Fasta. Oh well. Can you give me some guidelines as to what I need to look for when making those changes, then?
<capron> jolaren, I have no clue what it can be for me it just worked,  I have see some that has simular probelmes here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072942
<bazhang> cmp, okay, then in the terminal type:    lsb_release -a
<secret_> because I want to know how to do it, I am new to ubuntu and nothing beats me
<kcg> atlef, i changed the login section so i am logging into gnome, but every time i restart the computer, the login theme is still kde, do you know how to revert it? thanks
<fm>  is there any warmheart person like to solvle a problem for me about ubuntu in vmware 7.0.1?
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, you'll only know after you replaced the disk and booted from a live cd (or live usb stick)
<secret_> I am new to ubuntu but not computers
<cmp> bazhang, its 9.04
<HandyGandy> Hi can someone recommend a intercepting/debugging proxy for ubuntu?
<atlef> kcg: sorry
<babu__> is there any room for timepass chatting
<Seveas> fm, no, we're all cold-hearted but if you explain the problem, maybe someone can help anyway :)
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Ah. So it won't boot until I make those changes? What would I even be looking for?
<Seveas> !ot | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cmp> bazhang, although i have done update and upgraded it to 9.10
<xangua> secret_: you want to know ho to do #what¿ :S
<cmp> bazhang, but still showing me 9.4
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, correct.
<shipwrek> the download server in the United States is fsked. Does anyone know if there are US mirrors that can be trusted?
<OerHeks> dsnyders you found it :-)
<dsnyders> OerHeks, Thanks.  That did it.  Why did they change it?
<Yerushalmi> Seveas: Do I have to do it when booting from a CD? Why can't I edit it immediately after making the copy, without rebooting the computer?
<bazhang> cmp, okay, now open a browser to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the results of : cat /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the url  (do not post the file in this channel, only the url from paste.ubuntu.com )
<OerHeks> dsnyders i don't now, maybe the old combination was too easy
<Seveas> Yerushalmi, 'cause grub won't install properly that way :)
<fm> the problem for me is that i cant access internet with ubuntu in vmare. i tried nat which is the easiest way to access internet .
<secret_> how do I get the #winehq channel using smuxi this is totally new to me
<cmp> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/m727e384c
<Yerushalmi> Ah. Ahem. So, since I have no idea what grub is, I should probably just give up on this until I can get someone to walk me through it live, right? :)
<FelpsJ> Hi, i'm trying to install an old game called Commandos, I'd like to know if a can install it on linux.
<serengeti> hi, I've compiled google's tmalloc_minimal and did a "sudo make install", so I now linking with libtcmalloc_minimal works fine. But when I try to run the resulting executable, I'm getting "error while loading shared libraries: libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" error. The libtcmalloc_minimal.so.0 is in /usr/lib though... any clues?
<DarkM> Hi everybody
<jolaren> How do I skip the prompting of which kernel to use? This happends on my server and it's useless
<tetsuo_> Hey there!. I need some help :P. I get this error when trying to install g++ "cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../.." anybody knows what it means?
<shipwrek> good USA ftp server for ubuntu ISOs, anyone?
<Seveas> !compiling > tetsuo_
<ubottu> tetsuo_, please see my private message
<atlef> fm: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=application&sTitle=Browse+Applications&iItemsPerPage=25&iPage=1&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<Seveas> shipwrek, us.releases.ubuntu.com
<allexxx> geia se olous
<shipwrek> thank you :)
<allexxx> pos mpainw sto greece?
<allexxx> kanas ellinas?
<Seveas> !el | allexxx
<atlef> !sound | atlef
<ubottu> allexxx: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> cmp, you have a karmic cd as a repository there, though you are still on jaunty 9.04 ; in a terminal type this: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   then place a # in front of the xubuntu karmic cd, save, then update your system  ( sudo apt-get update) once you have closed that file.
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<allexxx> thanks
<hipe> when setting the PS1 env variable for your prompt, what determines the value for the "\h" (hostname) element?  I changed /etc/hostname and rebooted my server, and now `hostname` is the "right" value, but the prompt is still being set to the old value
<madura> how to add ground in oregano???
<cmp> bazhang. i have got an empty gedit
<bazhang> madura, in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !hostname | hipe
<ubottu> hipe: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<madura> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> cmp, then you made a mistake with the command
<dsnyders> Anyone have the problem where Xorg starts taking up 99% of cpu time?
<CryptIce7> is there a way to see what programs are running on startup?  I have ngircd that runs on startup and I want to run it manually instead.
<hipe> erUSUL: fantastic.  i need to read the entire database of entries for that bot somehow
<Ujjain> How do I groupinstall Development Tools on Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> CryptIce7: usually they have a init file in /etc/init.d/
<Myrtti> !bot > hipe
<ubottu> hipe, please see my private message
<hipe> the future is so awesome
<cmp> ok i got it now bazhang, and iam replacing
<willie> is there a recent howto on ssh-agent and 9.10?
<sixtila> after uninstalling wine, should /etc/ld.so.conf be removed for safety?
<madura> bazhang: hello
<bazhang> madura, hi
<madura> bazhang: have you used oregano
<erUSUL> sixtila: no; why?
<sixtila> erusul saw that somewhere on the net
<viktorfulop> Hi! Can anyone please help me with some serious bios issue?
<sixtila> erusul what should i delete after uninstalling wine
<OerHeks> dsnyders when xorg starts, it should use 100% CPU
<bazhang> madura, not heard of it, what are you trying to do: please explain to the channel with some specificity
<erUSUL> sixtila: maybe your ~/.wine/ directory
<sixtila> thanks
<cmp> bazhang,  here is the gedit i get - but i cant find the line you are telling me about it       http://pastebin.com/m6be21950
<atlef> !ask | viktorfulop:
<ubottu> viktorfulop:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<madura> bazhang: its a circuit simulation prog
<bazhang> cmp, place a # at the front of line number 5, then save and close
<erUSUL> madura: i found SwitcherCAD V on wine to be a better option then oregano
<erUSUL> madura: is free as in beer and is designed to work well on wine
<dsnyders> OerHeks, I'm talking about after startup.  Sometimes, When I'm in the middle of browsing or reading email, my machine seems to freeze.  I can ssh in from another box and top shows xorg at 99%
<bazhang> cmp, once that is saved and closed, then sudo apt-get update  followed by sudo apt-get upgrade and finally sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> s/then/than/
<madura> erUSUL: thanks, i'll give it a try! :)
<cmp> bazhang, iam just confirming with you again - line number 5 or 4 ????
<bazhang> cmp       Five (5)
<dsnyders> OerHeks, of course ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't get me out of it.
<viktorfulop> Ok. So I have an old computer and wanted to use it as 'video player' and wanted to update its bios but the one which seemed the correct one and I downloaded and installed turned out to be really bad. So basically I 'killed' my bios, and I googled it and everything but it won't work and I thought probably you guys could help me in what to do with it...
<jellow_> viktorfulop: have you tired reseting it by removing the battry?
<phek> is there a way to get the metadata from a package?
<erUSUL> phek: aptitude show package ?
<sudeep> freenode
<atlef> dsnyders: open keyboard - layouts and Layout options and change "key sequence to kill the x server
<viktorfulop> Sure, I tried reseting the cmos, removing the battery, and have the old backed-up bios on bootable floppy, but it won't react. If I change the cmos reset jumper it won't even power-up
<hacker> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erUSUL> viktorfulop: then all bets are off your mobo is know paperweight
<lonnie>  What is the best Real Audio player for windows?
<capron> viktorfulop,  You have to by a new bios or motherbord to fix your computer now.
<cmp> bazhang, here is the output of what i have got in my terminal after what you said to me     http://pastebin.com/m53c50383
<bazhang> lonnie, ask in ##windows
<erUSUL> lonnie: ##windows should know
<lonnie> Without installing real audio
<alessio_> ubuntu italiano c'è?
<dinobisk> On my 1st gen MacBook, I cannot select the external sound output (like I could in Lucid Lynx), and therefore cannot use headphones. This is not because the channel is muted; it is not even selectable.
<Myrtti> !it | alessio_
<ubottu> alessio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<viktorfulop> That's what googleing also made me think but I thought there's some other solution. So paperweight then... Cool. :(
<dsnyders> atlef, I don't see key sequence to kill x server on the keyboard - layout and layout options screen
<tetsuo_> hey there, i need some help seriously. I get this message:  C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check. The wierd thing is that I have g++ installed, any ideas?
<capron> viktorfulop, My friend also messed up his system ,  But he was lucky find a cheep flash bios that he cud put on top of his old one.
<atlef> cmp: could you post /etc/apt/sources.list
<phek> erUSUL, nope wasn't aptitude show (says it doesn't even find the package).  basically looking for the data that was in DEBIAN/control when the package was made
<Mrokii> hello. I still have a problem with TTYs on Ubuntu 9.10, which is that after a reboot, they seem to forget the right keymap. All keys are mixed up. I tried using "dpkg-reconfigure locals" and the same with "console-data" but that didn't help. Does anybody have any ideas?
<atlef> dsnyders: it is available here
<bazhang> atlef, he needs to comment out line #5, I was helping him but a bit busy at the moment
<atlef> dsnyders: sorry
<atlef> bazhang: ok
<erUSUL> phek: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<bazhang> http://pastebin.com/m6be21950 atlef that is his sources.list
<phek> tetsuo_, apt-get install build-essential
<atlef> bazhang: one explenation might be enough :-)
<phek> erUSUL,  k
<cmp> here is it atlef, http://pastebin.com/m3b27e982
<tetsuo_> phek I've got build-essential installed
<hdpb> my karmic laptop isn't detecting kernel updates in Update Manager
<phek> tetsuo_, not sure then.  i got that exact same error like 5 minutes ago and that was the solution
<tetsuo_> =(
<TriMe> Anyone here use Synergy?
<phek> TriMe, yes
<TriMe> i am having problems
<Fox_1_> hi all
<TriMe> Windows 7 with dual Monitors. and a Linux Ubuntu 9.10
<Fox_1_> people I have problem with Kubuntu installation (9.10 64bit)
<atlef> cmp: http://pastebin.com/m6459122a it should be like this, notice line 5
<TriMe> phek, can u give me some help manm
<viktorfulop> anyways, then, thanks for the answers. I'm gonna try and be lucky to get a new and cheap chip... bye!
<phek> TriMe, pastebin your synergy.conf
<TriMe> paste that in?
<TriMe> for Windows linux?
<Fox_1_> After choosing language and pressing Install in menu it shows black screen and nothing
<phek> put it on pastebin.com
<cmp> i dontknow what it should be . atlef.
<Napalm> hi #ubuntu, i have a problem with a desktop im trying to connect to
<Fox_1_> I have tried without quite mod
<cmp> i follow what i receive from you guys here . atlef
<madura> Fox_1_ is ur monitor on?
<Fox_1_> and saw that it stops on line [drm]  Initialized radeon 1.30......
<Napalm> i wired it, connected it to a router, and when i watch the monitor when ubuntu boots up, it boots normally. EXECEPT in the case without the monitor, when i plug it in 2 min later all i see on the screen is a sck and the linux version ? ><
<Fox_1_> madura: it's notebook :) and if the monitor was off I wouldn't see langauge selection ...
<Fox_1_> :)
<bullgard> '~$ iwlist scan: IE WPA Version 1'. What does »IE« stand for?
<atlef> cmp: so, open gedit as root with alt+F2 and write gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hdpb> anyone know why kernel updates aren't being picked up by Update Manager?
<bullgard> s/:/;/
<Napalm> anyone familiar with my case ? the sck and the linux version when booting ubuntu w/o a monitor?
<Fox_1_> any advice?
<atlef> cmp: then use # to uncomment line 5
<madura> Fox_1_ ah i asked whether ur monitor receives signals  after the language selection
<TriMe|server> phek,  first of all the Server is my Windows 7 machine, and the Client is my ubuntu machine... which config do u want?
<ph33r> how do I remove old linux kernels ?
<Napalm> format ^
<Fox_1_> it show up only cursor (not mouse)
<Myrtti> ph33r: uninstall them with a package manager, like synaptic or aptitude
<phek> TriMe, you should only need one config file
<dsnyders> Napalm, just a guess, but xwindows may be stuck trying to detect the monitor that is not there.  If you are planning on running this headless, perhaps starting in a different init level would help.
<ph33r> Myrtti: what do I search for ?
<phek> TriMe, show me the config file from the machine that has the mouse/keyboard attached
<madura> Fox_1_ did you try google
<Fox_1_> yes
<TriMe|server> phek,  and will that be on the "host" or the "client"
<Fox_1_> nothing
<capron> exit
<cmp> what you mean to uncomment atlef,   you mean to remove it ?
<Napalm> thank you dsnyders, ill look into starting init on a different level
<phek> TriMe, the computer with they keyboard/mouse is the "host"
<Napalm> ive been clueless for days now :D
<Myrtti> ph33r: the package names always start with linux-image
<atlef> ph33r: use synaptic for that, search for linux-
<TriMe> kk I will pm u kk phek
<dsnyders> Napalm, only days?  I've been looking for a clue for years :-)
<phek> sure
<Fox_1_> one more thing
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<madura> Fox_1_ have no idea may be something's wrong with the graphics drivers that come with the installation
<SirRedTooth> How do i open root.disk I have tried multipule things and none of them seemto work
<ph33r> Myrtti, atlef thank you
<Fox_1_> now I have installed Ubuntu 9.10 32bit
<Fox_1_> and want to install Kubuntu 64bit
<Fox_1_> so, maybe the problem is ATI 64bit driver?
<SirRedTooth> I regret installing ubuntu as all my files are now locked away in a root.disk file
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: sudo mount -t auto -o loop root.disk /mnt/something/
<madura> Fox_1_ yea i think so but can't be sure
<SirRedTooth> Well since linux wont boot i cant acess the terminal
<SirRedTooth> and im on windows
<madura> Fox_1_ why don't u try updating?
<cmp> i did the same you told me atlef, and i still receive the same result
<Fox_1_> ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Fox_1_> I want to have 64bit system :)
<atlef> cmp: hmm, sorry
<Fox_1_> just need to install kubuntu-desktop package right?
<madura> Fox_1_ yea
<madura> Fox_1_ but your os is 32bit
<atlef> Fox_1_: no, you need to do a reinstall
<Fox_1_> but notebook is 64bit and I want to have 64bit
<cmp> atlef, and what that ( sorry )  suppose to me
<bonny> eh
<bonny> wtf
<atlef> cmp: as in i have reached the extent of my knowledge
<madura> Fox_1_ hmm that wont change much tho
<Fox_1_> are you sure?
<cmp> ok how can i fix the wrong help you made for me atlef.?
<Fox_1_> should I add repository for kubuntu?
<reto`> SirRedTooth: burn a ubuntu live cd... boot with that one and do what the wubi wiki says
<spekko> hi all, can i ask questions about kubuntu in here?
<erUSUL> spekko: sure but #kubuntu also exist
<SirRedTooth> Does anybody know how to open root.disk
<dsnyders> Fox_1_, For that big of a change, I'd personally back everything up and install from scratch.
<atlef> Fox_1_: well, you wont get 64bit by installing  kubuntu desktop
<Fox_1_> atlef: I know
<CryptIce7> ok, so to prevent a program from running at startup, do i just delete the file within /etc/init.d ?
<madura> Fox_1_ for a normal user it doesn't mean much, if you do big caculations then 64bit is good(AFAIK)
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: we've been telling you for hours to read the instructions to do so in the wiki page
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<SirRedTooth> I have done obviously :d
<SirRedTooth> And they dont seem to work
<Fox_1_> madura: and what about OS performance?
<spekko> erUSUL, thanx, when i increase my resolution in kubuntu my start bar at the bottom shrinks (it does not go till the end of the screen, how can i fix it?
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: under the tittle  --> How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?
<SirRedTooth> Well since I am using windows
<SirRedTooth> Because ubuntu wont boot
<SirRedTooth> I cannot use the terminal
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: then tell us what of the steps failed and how it failed
<SirRedTooth> I tried to boot, and instead of 4 options I got a Grub command line
<SirRedTooth> I navigated to the linux kernel and tried to boot
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: you have the ubuntu install disk ?
<SirRedTooth> I got a big error >.<
<SirRedTooth> I used wubi
<SirRedTooth> My error message: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400540
<spekko> SirRedTooth, try downloading the super grub live cd and boot to ubuntu, then repair grub
<remoteCTRL2> if i rightclick into an empty folder i get "create empty Document" and then its says "no templates installed" and "create empty file" what templates can i install there and how do i get them?
<Fox_1_> ok, in this case I will download kubuntu 9.10 32bit, and will install from CD
<remoteCTRL2> how can i create a link to a file in nautilus?
<Fox_1_> thank you people :)
<reto`> SirRedTooth: see here again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How can I access my Wubi install and repair my install if it won't boot?
<madura> Fox_1_ 64bit uses more RAM and has a lil bit of speed
<cmp> iam dreaming to come here once in my life and find the person who can complete his help till the end and knowing what is he doing ....
<SirRedTooth> reto` tried that and it doesnt work. No worries I will try again.
<reto`> SirRedTooth: do you have the cd?
<madura> Fox_1_ if u want to have 32bit then you can add KDE
<jolaren> Is there a "wubi" daemon or something for linux? I want to install ubuntu server on my dell poweredge 750. But I don't have a cd reader or possibility to boot over USB..
<DarkM> Hey everybody uh
<Ardee> hey guys
<DarkM> If someone's good with smtp server
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: you booted into ubuntu liveCD ???
<DarkM> I'd like some help
<Fox_1_> ok, thanks
<SirRedTooth> reto` Sorry i dont know what you mean by CD. I installed using wubi.
<`mOOse`> I'm a lil mOOse with mah hair gassed back..
<DarkM> I can't have my mail server working :/ It says it's "connecting" and then I got a timeout
<jolaren> If anyone knows if that is possible I would be so grateful.. I have a server with gui now and that really sux ass
<reto`> SirRedTooth: do you see that on the page: Boot the Ubuntu Desktop CD, or another LiveCD, then mount the windows partition:
<erUSUL> SirRedTooth: but you need the livecd to repair it. you have to burn the iso file ina disk and boot your pc with it
<SirRedTooth> Okay
<Ardee> Question: I have ubuntu 9.0. It's pretty awesome in automating everything I need done. I find and pair my cellphone via bluetooth, but it doesn't add my bluetooth modem automatically. Is there an easy way or application for this?
<Ardee> Correction: Ubuntu 9.10
<reto`> SirRedTooth: download the ubuntu live cd and burn it... then boot from it and do what the wiki says in the terminal
<VCoolio> did anyone ever succeed in usefully replace gdm with something else (xdm, lxdm, slim) and how did you do it? Even if I get another display manager on boot it won't log me in
<geirha> !install | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dsnyders> SirRedTooth, I took a quick boo at your error log.  You're starting linux without a root partition, and it is panicking and failing.  Unfortunately I have to leave.
<jolaren> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Shoe_> Neep help. I have a wireless internet adapter, the numbers on the side say WNDA3100 to be exact, and I'm trying to get it to work on an Ubuntu machine that doesn't have internet access (exactly why I'm trying to install the wireless adapter). How do I do this?
<roni> llo
<Ardee> Bluetooth modem? Help, anyone ? hehe
<disappearedng> anyone familiar with how I can use grep to grep for only specific file extensions?
<roni> jajajaj
<jellow_> disappearedng: grep *.exe , think it supports wild cards
<Shoe_> Can anyone help me out here?
<Skyx-mobile> what to do if i with live cd ubuntu 9.10 just stop un light for caps lock start light ?
<bazhang> Shoe_, usb adapter? what does lsusb show as the chipset please pastebin if more than a single line
<Shoe_> Well, I can'
<Shoe_> I can't copy paste because it's on another computer
<dotter> I am trying to clone my psp memory stick but I get this error Shoe_ pastebin
<dotter> never mind that lol
<atlef> !bluetooth | Ardee
<ubottu> Ardee: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> Shoe_, okay, then tell us on a single line the chipset
<Shoe_> It's multiple lines, but the first one shows me what I think I want to see. It says...
<Ardee> shot atlef, checking it out quickly
<Shoe_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9010 NetGear, Inc.
<Shoe_> bazhang, got anything for me?
<Eremite> When I start my computer, why does FireFox automatically opena dn why does it open to the Ubuntu One page?  I do NOT have my browser set to do this.
<bazhang> Netgear RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N USB Adapter WNDA3100 Shoe_ is that it
<Shoe_> Yep
<bullgard> [IBM Thinkpad T42] '~$ ifconfig; wmaster0: Link encap: UNSPEC Hardware Adresse 00-05-4E-47-3E-86-00...; UP RUNNING'. What is the associated interface driver?
<Ardee> damn, thats a mission
<bazhang> seems to be the atheros chipset Shoe_ are there drivers available for it in hardware drivers
<Eremite> When I start my computer, why does FireFox automatically open and why does it open to the Ubuntu One page?  I do NOT have my browser set to do this.  Why did Ubuntu hijack my browser settings?????
<dotter> I am getting an Input/Output error while trying to create a folder on a PSP connected by usb http://pastebin.com/m20d69054       What does this mean? (O_o*)
<erUSUL> bullgard: the same as wlan0 --> lshw -C Network
<TOY> :>
<jellow_> Eremite: Its the default just go into preferences and change it
<Shoe_> I'm not computer savvy with Ubuntu at all. I don't really know what you asked bazhang
<Ardee> exit
<Ghost> hello
<Ardee> haha
<Ardee> cheerz guys
<bazhang> Shoe_, system adminstration hardware drivers check there
<Shoe_> I see "Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB wireless" and i says the driver is activated and currently in use
<raven_> i am looking for a tool/way to CONVERT monophonic AUDIO to MIDI files - any ideas/hints?
<ubuntu> hey guys no news about that issue regarding a new, better ubuntu interface/GUI on 10.04?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885520 Shoe_
<bazhang> Shoe_, in that case disregard the link above
<erUSUL> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<Shoe_> I've seen that before. I don't understand any of it
<Shoe_> Ok
<bazhang> Shoe_, does ifconfig show it
<helper> hey need to ask! why when i reboot the clock will add 1 hour! now it's : 5:22 when i reboot will be 6:22 althought i disable UTC from /etc/default/rc5 thx
<Eremite> jellow_, no its not the default.  Ubuntu has officially hijacked my browser and replaced my start page.  It also opens FireFox ON ITS OWN without my consent.  This is nothing short of a hijack and I want to know WHY and how to fix it. Who at Ubuntu thinks that we should all open our browsers to the Ubuntu One page when we start our PC?  This is FORCING the user to do something. Surely it goes against the standard Linux ethics.
<bazhang> Shoe_, should be something like ath0
<bullgard> erUSUL: Excellent! Thank you very much for your help.
<erUSUL> bullgard: no problem
<Shoe_> I don't see netgear or wireless adapter or atheros anywhere when I do ifconfig bazhang
<bazhang> Shoe_, you see eth0 lo , anything else? such as ath0 or wlan0
<highfiver> hi...i just installed bugzilla3-doc package in to my box, but i can't find it :( , any ideas where it might be?
<Shoe_> I see eth0 and lo, each with a couple lines of stuff after them
<t2ktmp> hi ive installed 9.10 via mini iso and installed a basic desktop ive followed howtos and google but i cant see windows network machines via network or pynneiberhood is it because my network is configured in /etc/network/interfaces any ideas anyone windows machines can see my shares on the ubuntu machine ?
<erUSUL> highfiver: /usr/share/doc/
<dotter> I am getting an Input/Output error while trying to create a folder on a PSP connected by usb http://pastebin.com/m20d69054   How to overcome this?
<erUSUL> highfiver: dpkg -L bugzilla3-doc | less
<bazhang> Shoe_, no other nic? such as ath0 or other?
<Shoe_> bazhang, nope
<highfiver> erUSUL: thanks! that was simple enough
<erUSUL> highfiver: no problem
<bazhang> Shoe_, is there a built in wireless device, apart from your usb adapter?
<Vhozard> dotter try to copy with ¨gksu nautilus¨
<Goliath> hey how can i get esword in ubuntu
<Goliath> ?
<Shoe_> no bazhang
<dotter> Vhozard: tried that, get the same error in a popup window
<Vhozard> dotter reconnect/reboot
<atlef> for those struggling with java in namoroka/firefox 3.6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387492&page=3 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/327088
<Eremite> Ubuntu has officially hijacked my browser and replaced my start page. WHY?  It also opens FireFox ON ITS OWN without my consent.  This is nothing short of a hijack and I want to know WHY and how to fix it. Who at Ubuntu thinks that we should all open our browsers to the Ubuntu One page when we start our PC?  This is FORCING the user to do something. Surely it goes against the standard Linux ethics.
<bazhang> Goliath, you may mean gnomesword  also referred to as xiphos now
<dotter> Vhozard: I tried that with the PSP, you think I should reboot my computer too?
<bazhang> !info xiphos | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: xiphos (source: xiphos): environment for Bible reading, study, and research. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1-2 (karmic), package size 342 kB, installed size 828 kB
<Vhozard> dotter Yeah, try that.
<highfiver> just installed bugzilla via synaptic, but how do i use it now?
<Goliath> bazhang: esword was renamed gnomesword? is it similar or the same thing
<bazhang> Goliath, did you see what ubottu said above?
<dotter> Vhozard: lol weird but Yeah i guess it's worth a shot. I'll be back *Teminator
<LupoDeiCieli> ciao
<bazhang> !it | LupoDeiCieli
<ubottu> LupoDeiCieli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Eremite> Goliath, you should use xiphos instead of esword, its the new version with a new name.
<Goliath> yes
<Goliath> oh k thanks
<bazhang> Goliath, its xiphos now
<Eremite> !Xiphos
<Goliath> xiphos is the name for linux and esword for windows?
<Eremite> Yes, Goliath.  Sort of.
<bazhang> Goliath, no idea about windows
<Goliath> but its the same app
<highfiver> just installed bugzilla via synaptic, but how do i use it now?
<Goliath> from the same people
<Eremite> Goliath, Xiphos (formerly known as GnomeSword) is a Bible study tool written for Linux, UNIX, and Windows under the GNOME toolkit, offering a rich and featureful environment for reading, study, and research using modules from The SWORD Project and elsewhere. It is open-source software, and available free-of-charge to all.
<dinobisk> How can I reconfigure alsa?
<Shoe_> got anything for me bazhang?
<Eremite> highfiver, I install Mozilla add-ons ONLY from the mozilla website.
<bazhang> Shoe_, yes the link above from ubuntforums explains on how to do it using ndiswrapper
<highfiver> Eremite: so wt should i do now?
<Eremite> Ubuntu has officially hijacked my browser and replaced my start page. WHY?  It also opens FireFox ON ITS OWN without my consent.  This is nothing short of a hijack and I want to know WHY and how to fix it. Who at Ubuntu thinks that we should all open our browsers to the Ubuntu One page when we start our PC?  This is FORCING the user to do something. Surely it goes against the standard Linux ethics.  Anyone knwo how to fix this blata
<Eremite> nt browser hijack?
<Shoe_> How can I use ndiswrapper if I can't get it on my computer?
<Eremite> highfiver, read the documentation at: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Bugzilla:Addons
<ubuntu> Eremite, so do I. However, you might want to take a look at this article: http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-10448331-12.html
<xangua> Shoe_: ndiswrapper is incluided in the cd/dvd, but whatwireless card do you have¿
<converge> hi, i dont have the xorg.conf .. it's a default installtion, some idea where it's.. ?
<jrib> converge: why do you want it?
<converge> jrib, just to read it
<Shoe_> xangua, Netgear RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N USB Adapter WNDA3100
<converge> i'll install nvidia driver and need a backup
<jrib> converge: there isn't one by default, X takes care of things automagically now.  You can still create one if you want to for some reason
<Eremite> ubuntu, thanks for that link.  I was unaware that the add-ons are not monitored by Mozilla's staff.
<converge> jrib, hmm great
<jrib> converge: just make sure you install the nvidia drivers through Hardware Manager.  You can always just delete or rename the xorg.conf if you want to stop using the nvidia driver
<ubuntu> Eremite, no problem. just keep your eyes opened.
<Shoe_> xangua, are you going to help me out?
<xangua> Shoe_: i've slready told you ndiswrapper is incluided in the cd/dvd
<Niku_baiviku> greetings
<xangua> (09:34:28) Shoe_: xangua, Netgear RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N USB Adapter WNDA3100 - i don't know what is that :S
<Shoe_> I have no idea what that means. Installing Ubuntu was foced on me, I would have stayed with windows if I could have. Thus, I have almost no Ubuntu experince
 * Niku_baiviku bows in respect for erUsul
<Niku_baiviku> hi Muad'Dib
<blakkheim> Shoe_: how was ubuntu forced on you
<xangua> Shoe_: you can install software from the cd/dvd with synaptic
<erUSUL> Niku_baiviku: hi
<Shoe_> Someone fucked up my hard drive and broke my Windows XP disc all in the same day. To get past the BSoD, I had to install Ubuntu
<perlsyntax> What ever one think about the studio dell desktop?
 * `mOOse` hugs his dell lappy
<hvgotcodes> can i get envyng support here?  I just tried to install the ati drivers thru envyng and it errored out...
<perlsyntax> M00se, i was think of get that desktop.
<willie> can someone point me to a url for a 9.10 ssh-agent howto that has actually worked for them, please?  thanks folks
<`mOOse`> one thing about the dells - there's safety in numbers usually - although I can't speak for that particular model
<perlsyntax> i was worry about the ATI drivers and ubuntu.
 * Psilocybin_Elf waves.
<Niku_baiviku> is there a linux program as the windows ODC?
<hvgotcodes> perlsyntax,  if you want to be completely safe get an nvidia car
<hvgotcodes> d
<`mOOse`> yea that's a worry - and I'm just a begginer here but I've already seen plenty of heartache
<kromar> hi
<ubuntunewbie> hi , anyone know how to set up dual monitor ?
<kromar> i have updated my xubuntu today and now my network is gone under windows, whats going on there?
<perlsyntax> M00se, i was geting a geforce card with it and 2gb that good for programming and 500gb hard drive or $559.00
<blakkheim> Shoe_: i'd consider it a blessing
<perlsyntax> hvgotcodes,That what i was thinking.
<perlsyntax> and the cpu 2.6
<ubuntunewbie> I am using ATI CCC driver on ubuntu hardy
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> I just hard a hard time make my mind up.
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know how to set dual monitor ? it's weird when I set the task bar gone
<onaogh> from where i can shred evolution trashed emails ?
<ubuntunewbie> one is dvi and one is vga
<perlsyntax> Anyone program in here?
<ubuntunewbie> Vga as screen 1 and dvi as screen 2 , and with different resolution
<ubuntunewbie> is it possible ?
<Nostatement> I need to run an app on a specific core. So i'm trying the taskset-thingy but can't get it to work for that specific app. Any ideas?
<griphon> hi
<perlsyntax> Is geforce dual monitor supported in linux?
<perlsyntax> ?
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<PeterT> !twinview | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: please see above
<secret_> does anyone know the wine help irc
<bazhang> was that not replaced by !xrandr ?
<perlsyntax> Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q8300 (4MB L2, 2.5GHz, 1333FSB sound better deal.
<secret_> is there a way of saving this channel ?
<bazhang> secret_, #winehq
<bazhang> secret_, which chat client
<perlsyntax> :)
<secret_> Thanks bazhang, shmuxi
<secret_> smuxi
<bazhang> perlsyntax, did you have an ubuntu support question? please take hardware chat to ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Napalm> i configured ubuntu's startup applications to start sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start when it boots up. i also disabled xwindows (echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display/manager).
<bazhang> secret_, not heard of that client sorry
<Gangrel> how can i join .001 files? cause i cannot find a way to make hjsplit to work
<secret_> Thanks friend
<Napalm> doesnt work tho, still no desktop.
<Napalm> i can manually start it, however that wont do well with a server
<Eremite> Does anyone else have this problem?  Ubuntu has officially hijacked my browser and replaced my start page. WHY?  It also opens FireFox ON ITS OWN without my consent.  This is nothing short of a hijack and I want to know WHY and how to fix it. Who at Ubuntu thinks that we should all open our browsers to the Ubuntu One page when we start our PC?  This is FORCING the user to do something. Surely it goes against the standard Linux ethic
<Eremite> s.  Anyone know how to fix this blatant browser hijack?
<perlsyntax> lol this room is a joke.
<arand> Gangrel: Normally just use "cat"
<Napalm> Eremite: troll :P
<Gangrel> arand erm cat?
<blakkheim> Gangrel: man cat
<DilKosher> http://home.dilkosher.operaunite.com/the_lounge/lounge.html
<arand> Gangrel: cat file1 file2 >file_whole
<DilKosher> http://home.dilkosher.operaunite.com/the_lounge/lounge.html click et
<amnay> If I plan to use fluxbox as my WM , what s the best choice Ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Eremite> Napalm, how am I trolling?
<blakkheim> !mini | amnay
<ubottu> amnay: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hvgotcodes> all right i screwed up my graphics -- envyng failed to install fglrx. I tried to undo it but now my machine wont run at full resolution.  luckily not compltelty hosed -- how to i get back to a default state for the open source ati drivers?
<Napalm> Eremite: successfully :D
<`mOOse`> Eremite, you can't be serious
<Napalm> will ubuntu's startup applications still function despite being in runlevel 2?
<Eremite> Napalm, caomplaing about Ubuntu hijacking my browser si not trolling.  I suggest you STFU and stop making accusations that you clearly have no understanding of.
<blakkheim> !stfu | Eremite
<ubottu> Eremite: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Eremite> `mOOse`, I am.  Tell me how to fix it.
<bazhang> Eremite, that language is not acceptable; Napalm please desist
<dotter> Eremite: calm down dude
<arand> Eremite: Canonical is a company, if you use ubuntu you'll have to accept it's decisions. Changing the main page is not hard..
<Eremite> dotter, I am calm.  Telling people to clams down does nothing to calm them.
<Napalm> aha serious chats today amirite?
<hvgotcodes> how can i get back to the default graphics state?
<hvgotcodes> meaning the way it was when karmic is initially installed
<bazhang> Napalm, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , not only today but at all times
<`mOOse`> make sure one tab is open - go to whatever url you want to use as a start page, open edit/preferences, and choose When Firefox Starts, Use Current Page(s)
<ubuntunewbie2> hi , anyone know how to set up dual monitor ?
<Eremite> arand, MY BROWSER IS NOT SET TO UBUNTU ONE PAGE by default.  However, it forces my browser to open and to open to a page that is NOT set as the default home page. Im simply asking how to fix this blantant browser hijack.
<`mOOse`> Eremite, take it up with microsoft - they started that crap long ago
<Napalm> Eremite: install opera, or reinstall firefox
<arand> Eremite: You mean if you click ubuntuone it opens ubuntuone in the browser?
<Eremite> `mOOse`, this has nothing to do with Microsoft.  Pay attention or please stop giving me suggestions.  Im asking why Ubuntu has hijacked my start page, and why Ubuntu forces me to open FireFox when I start my PC when its not set to do that.  Forcing the user to do ANYTHINg against their will defeats the whole purpose of Linux, non?
<`mOOse`> I think you need a timeout
<Eremite> arand, no, my browser automatically opens when I turn on my PC, and it openms to thje Ubuntu One page.  However, its NOT set to do either of those things.  This is a browser hijack.
<amnay> is there a way to list lately removed files?
<Napalm> Eremite: non
<`mOOse`> how's that for a suggestion?
<Tm_T> Eremite: have you saved your desktop session at some point?
<Napalm> Eremite: the purpose of linux is not to do the will of the user only
<Eremite> Tm_T, elaborate please.
<Napalm> Eremite: just reinstall firefox
<Eremite> Napalm, I fail to see why Ubuntu has hijacked FireFox.  Cant ANYONE explain this?
<Tm_T> Napalm: that won't help
<arand> Eremite: probably because ubuntuone autostarts, and since it doesn't find an account, it wants to create one, disable ubuntuone autostart I think is the solution
<ChogyDan> Eremite: Tm_T ah yeah, I see how that can be a problem
<Eremite> Napalm, I shouldnt have to, and thats not the point.  I want to know WHY it happens and how to fix it.
<purplefool> hey folks...having some troubles with software sources.  the following link doesn't work:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/stesind/stesind-alsa-21/ubuntu.  now admittedly i have played around with it (went to i-net and found out it was the wrong address...) but it still does not work (though message is different).  any ideas what i should do?
<Napalm> Eremite: take it up with devs, send email or file a report
<onaogh> is there anyway to shred/srm/wipe evolution email client trash box
<Kamokow> Eremite: Does it bring ask you to login? If it does, its because it wants you to authorise it. If you /dont/ have an account, then stop having ubuntuone auto start
<MaRLBoRo> please help..i can't play my trainsignal cd's on ubuntu
<Napalm> MaRLBoRo: train signals?
<Napalm> open question: will ubuntu's startup applications still function despite being in runlevel 2?
<Kamokow> MaRLBoRo: More info please, do you get an error message. Also what is "trainsignal?"
<MaRLBoRo> Napalm, yup
<onaogh> nou, Napalm
<ChogyDan> Eremite: Tm_T: what is the fix?  rm ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session/*
<Eremite> Kamokow, it brings me to the Ubuntu one page but I fail to see how this is NOT a blantant borwser hijack.  Ubuntu is forcing my browser open and it has replaced my start page (but my default page is not the Ubuntu One login screen).  How do I fix this?  I dont want to open FireFox when my PC starts and I surely dont need the Ubuntu One page repacing my home page.
<cicloner> hi
<MaRLBoRo> nope i didn't get any error...before when i was using in windows when i insert the cd it automatic playing
<MaRLBoRo> but not in ubuntu
<cicloner> there are some access point software under ubuntu to create a bridged point between a wired router and a wifi ?
<user37> hi
<MaRLBoRo> kamokow train signal is my training video
<Eremite> MaRLBoRo, put the CD in the tray, close the tray, open your file browser to the CD drive and then play the files with your choice of media player.
<purplefool> MaRLBoRo, what is trainsignals?  music or a program or what?
<MaRLBoRo> its a video training materials
<ChogyDan> cicloner: I think that is internal to the routers
<Napalm> MaRLBoRo what format is the training materials in?
<user37> Anyone know a good Tutorial for Bind 9 in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Napalm> alternatively, is it on a cd/dvd?
<MaRLBoRo> when i explore the cd i saw and .exe files and .wvm files
<Tm_T> ChogyDan: no idea, I don't use gnome
<Napalm> will ubuntu's startup applications still function despite being in runlevel 2?
<cicloner> ye but i think thats is posible to do a iptables enrouting manually, but i want to know if there are some sofware to do that..
<Eremite> .wmv files are the media files, MaRLBoRo.  .exe files dont work on Linux without installing "Wine".
<cicloner> <ChogyDan>
<purplefool> MaRLBoRo, then it is a program right?  with videos?  do you have wine installed?
<ChogyDan> Tm_T: ah, ok, I thought you were talking about a bug I know of
<MaRLBoRo> nope i don't have wine installed
<Salival> Does someone know how I can pipe text from a screen session to a file?
<ChogyDan> Eremite: have you turned on or off "remember current session" or something?  remember current applications maybe?
<purplefool> MaRLBoRo, then go to applications and ubuntu software center and download it and install...
<Eremite> ChogyDan, nope.  There is nothing set that would do this.  That is why I am calling this a textbook browser hijack.
<MaRLBoRo> ok..thnx
<cicloner> <Salival>echo "yourtext" >> file.txt
<Napalm> will ubuntu's startup applications still function despite being in runlevel 2?
<cyberpala> help
<ChogyDan> Eremite: did you try that command?
<calwig> Hello everyone, Bluetooth and PulseAudio Manager Question:
<Salival> cicloner, with a screen session?
<calwig> PAM is not allowing me to connect. Any specific areas I could check?
<Salival> cicloner, didn't get that to work =/
<ChogyDan> Eremite: or you could just look in that folder, it should be empty
<bigtom21485> good morning.  does anyone know how to add frostwire to my linux computer?
<Eremite> ChogyDan, cannot remove `/home/eremite/.config/gnome-session/saved-session/': Is a directory.
<purplefool> so, has anyone thought about my software sources question?  shall i ask it again as a 'refresher'?
<blakkheim> bigtom21485: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cicloner> i can remeber the command, but i think is posible to do :)
<cicloner> <Salival>
<user37> Is there an alternative to Bind for Ubuntu?
<GreenDance> Afternoon Everyone
<Eremite> .config/gnome-session/saved-session is an empty folder ChogyDan.
<Salival> cicloner, u can or can't remember, iam getting really confused here sorry
<cicloner> can't, sorry for my english!
<cicloner> <Salival>
<h4f1> I get an error opening file when trying to open compresed html with Evince
<trism> Salival: are you trying to log a session? (all the commands you enter and their output?)
<Salival> cicloner, Okey no problem
<anarki2004> certain web pages won't load properly when i use firefox/chrome/whatever inside of ubuntu. the websites that won't work *will* work under windows on the same PC. anybody know what I'm missing?
<cicloner> <Salival> sorry :(
<Salival> trism, Yeah something like that
<ChogyDan> Eremite: ok, well at least it is not that bug.  Anyway, I don't know.  It sounds more like a bug rather than "Ubuntu" did hijacked your browser
<bigtom21485> blakkheim: it doesnt do anything when i try to run it
<h4f1> I get an error permission denied when opening compressed html with evince
<dinobisk> My soundcard was not working properly, so i tried to update the ALSA drivers, which went wrong. Now ALSA does not recognize my soundcard at all. How can this be fixed?
<cicloner> there are some access point software under ubuntu to create a bridged point between a wired router and a wifi ?
<trism> Salival: screen can do it with ctrl+a H, but the output isn't really great, you would probably have better luck with the script shell
<Salival> trism, the commands isnt so important tho
<Eremite> ChogyDan, I agree that its very much a bug, but its also a textbook hijack.  Being forced to open an app and then being forced to a website against my will is nothing short of a hijack in my opinion.
<bigtom21485> blakkheim: i installed it then i go to run it from the applications menu and nothing happens
<trism> Salival: can you just tell us exactly what you want to do? because I'm not sure
<anarki2004> certain web pages won't load properly when i use firefox/chrome/whatever inside of ubuntu. the websites that won't work *will* work under windows on the same PC. Do I need to call my ISP, or is this ubuntu doing something odd?
<ChogyDan> Eremite: whatever.  I guess life just forces all sorts of things on you.  Good luck
<blakkheim> bigtom21485: run "frostwire" from the commandline
<Eremite> anarki2004, its probably not your ISP.
<Salival> trism, I gonna run a daemon in a screen session, I wanna have the output in a file as well bcuz its supposed to be access from the internet with a PHP script or something
<purplefool> Eremite, this happened to me too, but since i had just changed from windows, i was used to it...hijacking is such an ugly word...but if it fits...*shrug*
<Salival> trism, and a FTP
<anarki2004> Eremite: have you heard of this problem before?
<bigtom21485> blakkheim: yeah i need a newer version of the JRE.
<jolaren> I can't see my HDD in unetbootin when on LIVE CD, why?
<cicloner> there are some access point software under ubuntu to create a bridged point between a wired router and a wifi ?
<Eremite> anarki2004, what is the error on the websites?  How are they not displaying correctly?  Do you have any Ad blocking software installed?  That could be your problem.
<anarki2004> no ad block software on the linux install
<anarki2004> Eremite: i'll check the error. I think its connection timed out
<purplefool> how can i confirm if a software source is ok or not?  and do the normal sources change and require manual route changes?
<Salival> trism, If i run the daemon without screen it works like a charm ofc, but when i try to pipe the stdout to a file with screen it seems like iam acctually telling it to pipe the stdout of screen instead of the command iam running
<pauljw> Eremite, have you looked in ~/.config/autostart folder to see if there's something there that you could remove?
<anarki2004> Eremite: and this is with gmail/yahoo and a couple other major players, so it shouldn't be them
<erinaceus_> morning
<trism> Salival: hmm, any specific example?
<bigtom21485> anybody know how to install a new version of the JRE?
<purplefool> hey folks...having some troubles with software sources.  the following link doesn't work:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/stesind/stesind-alsa-21/ubuntu.  now admittedly i have played around with it (went to i-net and found out it was the wrong address...) but it still does not work (though message is different).  any ideas what i should do?
<Eremite> pauljw, I owe you a beer, mate.  You may have just saved me a trip to the psychiatrist.
<pauljw> lol
<erinaceus_> I have a question to the cut cmd, is there a way, to reformat the output so you can pipe it to another cmd
<Salival> trism, screen -S SessionName -a -d ./daemon --with-some-args > daemon.log 2>&1
<anarki2004> Eremite: it loads a really long URL and displays a white page. No specific error
<Salival> trism, if i just could tell the screen what command i want to run exactly like -> screen -S SessionName -a -d "./daemon --with-some-args > daemon.log 2>&1"
<purplefool> how can i confirm if a software source is ok or not?  and do the normal sources change and require manual route changes?
<Salival> trism, but that ain't working either
<Supergri1o> Someone how to recognize karmic dual header as two different desktops? here with intel he recognizes as a single area. does not give Sun Presenter Console. (
<boondoklife> Salival: You should prolly cut that up and make a script to launch the daemon that also pipes output to a file. that command looks like it will just pipe screen not the daemon
<Eremite> anarki2004, that DOES sound like an ISP problem but if it works on Windows (same machine) then its most6 likely a software problem.  Have you tried installing any other browsers in Ubuntu (Opera, Aurora)?  Are you working from a fresh install of Ubuntu or did you just upgrade?
<Salival> boondoklife, how do I make a script that will do diffrent from now?
<anarki2004> Eremite: this is a fresh install of ubuntu. Only tweaks so far have been visual stuff. I've tried chrome and firefox with similar results
<lukus> hi - i'm having problems with my webcam + flash
<lukus> i've looked for a solution via google + ubuntu.org .. but no joy
<Rush3d> Hi
<boondoklife> Salival: gimma a sec ill throw an example on pastebin
<lukus> the webcam works .. it's just flash that seems to be the problem
<Eremite> anarki2004, is it possible for you to take a screenshot of one of the pages that are screwing up?
<anarki2004> Eremite: sure, one sec
<Rush3d> You guys, does anyone know how to configure evolution mail with msn?
<Rush3d> You guys, does anyone know how to configure evolution mail with msn?
<disappearedng_> Sometimes my /etc/resolv.conf is empty, any way to fix that?
<blakkheim> !repeat | Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Eremite> Rush3d, I'll assume that you need to have MSN's outgoing and incoming mail server addresses.
<Rush3d> Yeah.
<Rush3d> I have everything set up, but all it says is: error reciving mail.
<Supergri1o> Someone how to recognize karmic dual header as two different desktops? here with intel he recognizes as a single area. does not give Sun Presenter Console work . :(
<Salival> Rush3d, You maybe got your answer here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373739
<Rush3d> Ooh, ill take a look.
<Rush3d> Btw, one more thing
<Eremite> Rush3d, some mail servers require you to use your ISP's outgoing and incoming mail servers.  I use GoDaddy for mail and I have to use my ISP's outgoing server instead of GoDaddys.  Try that.
<Rush3d> Eremite, How do I find out my ISp's outgoing and imcoming mail servers?
<Rush3d> Incoming, sorry.
<boondoklife> Salival: http://pastebin.com/d56e3f24a
<hvgotcodes> does karmic have compiz by default?
<Salival> boondoklife, Thank you, I'll take a look :)
<anarki2004> Eremite: it looks like this may in fact be an ISP issue. tinypic doesn't seem to want to let me upload.
<Eremite> Rush3d, Im not so sure.  I had to Google mine by typing "ISP name + outgoing mail server" and then I looked through the results until I found something that looked legit.  Sorry I cant be of more assistance to you./
<boondoklife> Salival: Just get into your screen and then launch the script. Then detach the seesion and you should be fine.
<Rush3d> Ok.
<Eremite> anarki2004, are you running a firewall?
<EgOr> I just downloadded kubuntu 10.04 using torrent Hash info "81114FD9 266FA8E5 1A6565A1 319A3B87 087A8FBB " when i try the the live session user name and password is asked.........how do i login.......i downloaded the torrent from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Rush3d> Erem, is there any way to make an email account with evolution?
<bazhang> EgOr, #ubuntu+1 for lucid help
<Eremite> EgOr, password and user name should be "root" I believe
<anarki2004> Eremite: it should all be disabled. Packet filters are turned off. whatever settings my router has now work just fine in windows.
<joe_evans> pword should be root
<EgOr> @Eremite it does not works
<farmazzzeft> is there anyone speaks russian/ukrainian ?
<Eremite> Rush3d, you cant have your OWN account without having a mail server.  Basically rocket science for the uneducated in computer nonsense.  I use Thunderbird \, not evolution.
<joe_evans> nyet
<anarki2004> Rush3d: you need to have a seperate account like gmail or yahoo mail and then set it up for pop3/imap
<Salival> boondoklife, Maybe I can directly start the script with screen detached. It is not going to be a constant daemon tho, but i guess i can use $1, $2 with the script when i call it
<LtHummus> farmazzzeft: #ubuntu-ru
<Rush3d> Mm ok. Im more used to windows not ubuntu.
<farmazzzeft> thanks
<anarki2004> Rush3d: outlooks works the same way :-P
<c7p> hey i've got a problem with ram consumption, take a look at http://pastebin.com/d4fea12d2. What's /sbin/ureadahead --daemon ?
<Rush3d> Oh yeah, eremite, sense you seem very educated.
<a1fa> hello, i am trying to boot an iso from usb drive using grub. the installer starts, but can not find "cdrom"
<Rush3d> I have another problem.
<Eremite> EgOr,  have you just tried pressing Enter instead of entering a name and password?  Some linux distros have no default username and pass for the live cd
<EgOr> yes Eremite
<anarki2004> Eremite: isn't that a windows thing?
<a1fa> "Your installation CD could not be mounted:
<joe_evans> @alpha.. perhaps the bios needs looking at (boot from cd)
<boondoklife> Salival: yea you can use the $1 and $2, the redirect being in the script should get you the effect you wanted. So no need for one on the actual screen command.
<a1fa> i get past the keyboard detection..
<anarki2004> nevermind, i didn't catch the part about "live CD"
<Eremite> anarki2004, isnt what a windows thing?  You lost me, man.
<anarki2004> Eremite: i was talking about the lack of a default login/pass
<Rush3d> Does anyone here know about .bin files?
<Rush3d> If so pm me..
<Eremite> anarki2004, nope.  Most linux distros Ive used arew either "root" "toor" or nothing at all.
<jrib> Rush3d: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Rush3d> Ok.
<Rush3d> I cant open .bin files, is there any way I can?
<anarki2004> Eremite: well then I guess i'm a n00b
<Eremite> Rush3d, what do you need to know about .bin files?
<EgOr> @Eremite what should i do
<Salival> c7p, Seems like it have something to do with the boot time
<Rush3d> I cant open them, what should I do?
<Eremite> anarki2004, me too?
<lxsysweb_>  Rush3d: all i know about them is that they're usually compiled binary files. try opeining them in bless.
<Salival> c7p, But I cant see why that is running as a daemon and eating your RAM
<Rush3d> Whats bless again? This is my 2nd time on ubuntu :/
<lxsysweb_> Rush3d: it's a hex editor
<Rush3d> Where can I get it?
<Eremite> EgOr, I suggest that you stay here and periodically ask for assistance.  Not everyone here is knowledgeable in all fields of Ubuntu.  Someone should be able to assist you shortly.
<c7p> what do you suggest?
<lxsysweb_> Rush3d: sudo apt-get install bless
<dinobisk> Hi. On 1st gen MacBook, soundcard work but not external audio (headphones); there is no possibility to chose the external audio output in the sound settings app. (In Lucid Lynx it was possible). Does anyone know?
<Rush3d> K
<EgOr> Eremite sure
<a1fa> argh
<Salival> c7p, Try to kill it :P
<ugliefrog> anyone here using ubuntu?.....if so do you know what meshlab is
<c7p> hm ... killer ok
<Rush3d> lxsysweb
<Rush3d> I get an error
<Eremite> dinobisk, are you saying that you cant hear audio coming from your headphones?  Open a terminal and type "alsa-mixer" or "alsamixer" (I forget which) and make sure that you have your mic/headphones/etc enabled and turned up.
<lxsysweb_> what is is???
<duffydack> I have a really weird issue that came out of nowhere like yesterday.  I get this http://tinyurl.com/yd4tjmh (mp4 video very small).  Randomly, not very often tho (I had my camera phone recording for an hour in case it happened again :) ) this like heavily interlaced effect comes over my screen for a second and back to normal.. its nothing that i`m doing at the time, wether I`m doing anytihng or not..
<Andeana> Andeana litlebuda amnay Tangle ugliefrog c7p Espen-_- thori SmrtySsa janek ueu001 decherdt BluesKaj Zaidwi minedmind dinobisk kureigu_ a1fa barf itsmegb bibekp LtHummus duffydack EgOr
<Rush3d> E: Could not get lock  /var/lib/dpkq/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailble)
<Andeana> cabaret farmazzzeft hvgotcodes joe_evans zleap arand gusnan Swian apelgate molnitza_ maco Rush3d jack5463 lukus schlortoo ZeroBeholder benny- vaidasz armence electhor cicloner z0mbie
<Andeana> KPXX erinaceus_ meister_ ahe_ pure_hate daftykins numen h32Lg zzneson tyranos woble soldierboy khamael dirk_ KIAaze anarki2004 h4f1 KennethP wildur calwig secret_ ryaxnb magellan quick_lappy
<Salival> c7p, Please highlight when i might not always got my focus on this window all the time:)
<barf>  /kick Andeana
<quick_lappy> Thank you :)
<lxsysweb_> Rush3d: have you got another packagemanager open somewhere?
<c7p> the /sbin/ureadahead --daemon line?
<armence> thanks
<Rush3d> Umm, I have open update manager.
<Rush3d> and firefox, and evolution.
<Rush3d> thats about it
<Rush3d> and this obviusly.
<Rush3d> obviously
<ubuntunewbie2> hi , anyone know how to set up dual monitor ?
<dinobisk> Eremite: That was what I did in Lucid Lynx after having selected the output in the sound settings app. Now it cannnot be selected (there is only the internal option).
<Ilys> Eremite: That was what I did in Lucid Lynx after having selected the output in the sound settings app. Now it cannnot be selected (there is only the internal option).
<Eremite> duffydack, I see nothing out of the norm in that video.  Elaborate on the problem.
<Ilys> duffydack, I see nothing out of the norm in that video.  Elaborate on the problem.
<Salival> c7p, yeah that
<jussi01> Rush3d: close the update manager.
<Ilys> c7p, yeah that
<Ilys> Rush3d: close the update manager.
<FloodBot3> Ilys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rush3d> It is updating currently
<dirk_> updatemanager is a a pac. manager
<Rush3d> Its preparing files.
<jussi01> Rush3d: youll need to wait for that first then
<Rush3d> Ok juss.
<cicloner> <Andeana> what is that?
<Salival> Ilys, Lol? bot :(
<duffydack> Eremite, look at what happens at the 3sec mark... slow it down
<Eremite> Salival, I assume he's logged in twice.
<EgOr> guys tell me if there a way to start the GUI if I am able to login in the console login
<Lord_MuffloN^> Hi, I'm having severe issues with just about everything related to graphics on Ubuntu 9.10 (ATi 5850 card)
<ryan_> yo
<Salival> Eremite, Why is he then repeat what other ppl says :S
<JLove> hi,
<AntiProxy> hi everyone
<Lord_MuffloN^> To start off with, it detects my screen resolution correctly, but only at 15" instead of the 17" I have, I cannot extend my desktop to my second 17" display, it just mirrors
<Eremite> duffydack, oh, that flash wasnt a part of the video?  OK, well, looks like a hardware problem.  Possibly a driver problem.  I cant help, sorry.
<blakkheim> Lord_MuffloN^: don't buy from ati, enemy of your freedom
<c7p> Ilys, does it help http://pastebin.com/d7c85b0f5
<Ilys> Ilys, does it help http://pastebin.com/d7c85b0f5
<AntiProxy> how can i verify if grub2 is installed on the MBR of a certain disk?
<Ilys> how can i verify if grub2 is installed on the MBR of a certain disk?
<FloodBot3> Ilys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ilys> Ilys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Salival> :o
<JLove> I'm having trouble integrating tomcat6 as a server into eclipse on 9.10 can anybody help?
<Eremite> Salival, he repeats only what ONE person is saying, aye?
<Lord_MuffloN^> blakkheim: Dude, it's not even funny
<dinobisk> Eremite: In alsamixer, the output seems to be there, but its volume cannot be adjusted.
<blakkheim> Lord_MuffloN^: wasn't meant to be
<Salival> Eremite, No he is repting everyone ^^
<Tangle>  
<Salival> repeating*
<jussi01> Eremite: SalivalIm sorting it out
<Lord_MuffloN^> blakkheim: Dude, they are the only one who releases their hardware speccs, you're suggesting I'd go with NVIDIA instead?
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Good morning.  Today in my server logs I found this message.  Should I be concerned?  Thanks!  "operation="file_perm" pid=2166 parent=1 profile="/usr/
<donaldo> Hello. I have a Toshiba x205-S9800, with a Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. After I installed ubuntu karmic I only get sound from 2 speakers. I'm trying to get to work my 4.1 built in speakers, I have tried several ways with no luck.
<Ruby_Fulcrum> sbin/nmbd" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/var/run/samba/namelist.debug""
<duffydack> Eremite, its a new laptop, had it just over a month.. the only thing I can think is the updated kernel I installed the other day..  I guess I have to use windows for a while to see if it happens there...
<Salival> jussi01, Yeah nice
<blakkheim> Lord_MuffloN^: if you want better graphics performance in linux with less trouble, yes
<Lord_MuffloN^> blakkheim: But they aren't free
<Lord_MuffloN^> the free drivers sucks balls
<hvgotcodes> JLove, thats a java/tomcat/eclipse question
<Eremite> duffydack, you should try using a linux Live CD and try playing the files that way.  It may be a driver problem if you can get it to work on the same machine but using windows.
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: lets keep it family friendly,k?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Everyone knows it, the proprietary drivers are good, but the free one sucks
<JLove> hvget..., how do i find the correct channel?
<ubuntunewbie2> hi , anyone know how to set up dual monitor ?
<Lord_MuffloN^> jussii01: sure
<duffydack> Eremite, its not the files, or playing issue... I can sit looking at the screen while its doing nothing,..
<Salival> c7p, sudo kill -9 529
<jussi01> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<duffydack> I guess I`ll disable compiz and the ati driver (thats been ok for a month)...see then
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: aticccle if you are using the fglrx packages
<Rush3d> WTF?
<Lord_MuffloN^> So, is it still in 2010, impossible for me to have something as simple as the correct screen size detected by both the free and non-free drivers on my card?
<Rush3d> Erm, google is bugged?
<Rush3d> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<Rush3d> Stack Trace:
<Rush3d> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<Rush3d> 1:()
<Rush3d> 2:()
<FloodBot3> Rush3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c7p> Salival: actually i don't have the problem but a friend of mine... so i wait for his reply, thx :)
<Salival> c7p, Okey :)
<Lord_MuffloN^> And what the heck is up with this? sudo aticonfig
<Lord_MuffloN^> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Rush3d> Erm you guys?
<Rush3d> Im getting some kind of error in fire fox
<Rush3d> saying like
<Rush3d> weird things
<Rush3d> 4:epsGetAttr([object Object],hidden)
<Rush3d> 5:()
<Rush3d> 6:()
<Rush3d> 7:currentEngine()
<Rush3d> 8:=
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: which card ydo you have?
<FloodBot3> Rush3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord_MuffloN^> jussi01: Ati 5850
<jussi01> Rush3d: as the FloodBot3 says, use pastebin
<c7p> salival, how can i kill that process ( /sbin/ureadahead --daemon ) without the use of pid?
<Rush3d> Jussi
<Rush3d> Im trying to get to pastebin
<Alanna> .
<Alanna> ..
<Rush3d> only when i type in my adress bar
<Alanna> ...
<Alanna> ....
<Rush3d> i get some kind of weird error
<FloodBot3> Alanna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alanna> .....
<Alanna> ......
<Salival> c7p, killall ureadahead
<Eremite> Rush3d, what error?
<Rush3d> I dont know
<Salival> c7p, with sudo*
<Rush3d> a pop up window comes up
<Rush3d> and says stuff like
<Alanna> .......
<c7p> Salival, ok thx, of cource with sudo :p
<Alanna> ........
<Alanna> .........
<Alanna> ..........
<FloodBot3> Alanna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: hrm, thats curious.and youve installed the ati drivers through the hardware drivers (jockey) utility?
<Rush3d> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation
<cicloner> alguien sabe hacer un puente entre dos tarjetas de red?
<Ruby_Fulcrum> c7p: Try man pgrep and man pkill
<laeg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<laeg> :40 < laeg> !sound
<laeg> 16:40 < ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rush3d> You guys
<laeg> sorry
<c7p> Ruby_Fulcrum, ok
<Rush3d> Im getting a weird error
<Rush3d> it says
<Rush3d> assertion error
<Lord_MuffloN^> jussi01: First I tried the standard drivers, sure, they worked to some extent, if you think lack of 3D ain't a problem, then I tried the restricted drivers that Ubuntu suggested, oh hey, same issue as now, I have a big sticker in my bottom right corner that says "AMD Unsupported hardware"
<Rush3d> ]in firefox
<FloodBot3> Rush3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Rush3d, dont use enter after two words
<Rush3d> oh ok.
<Lord_MuffloN^> and well, I have the screen size of 15" instead of my 17"
<Rush3d> Im getting a weird error
<Rush3d> it says "assertion error"
<Eremite> Rush3d, please type all of your statements in ONE line.
<cicloner> how can i do a bridge between two networks?
<Rush3d> then a ton of code, and ok.
<Lord_MuffloN^> Then I tried the drivers from ATi'
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: its a new card, right?
<Rush3d> It just says assertion error when i try to get to a uRL or search google?
<Lord_MuffloN^> ATI's homepage
<Lord_MuffloN^> jussi01: Yes
<Rush3d> Then it says a whole bunch of text.
<Eremite> Rush3d, you might have to install xulrunner
<Rush3d> K
<trism> Salival: a bit slow, but after some experimentation, having the screen command be screen -S Name -d -m bash -c 'daemon --with-args > file'; seems to work, although making a script for it is probably the better idea as previously suggested
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: sometimes it takes a little while for ATI to release drivers, are you certain this card is supported?
<Rush3d> You guys
<cicloner> <cicloner> how can i do a bridge between two networks under ubuntu?i have to use iptables?
<a1fa> how can i tell ubuntu installer to use a different cdrom device?
<Rush3d> Well, eremite, evolution says it needs a password to unlock keyring?
<Lord_MuffloN^> jussi01: Would there else be packages for x86-64 Linux on their website for the 5800 series?
<bazhang> Rush3d, please be patient and dont repeat so quickly
<plumpskunk> I have problems with ibus. Whenever I start a program from the Terminal (e.g. gedit), I can hit shift-space and it works fine. But when I start the same from Desktop or Gnomenu (for me the normal way to start a program) it doesnt work at all, it's just doing nothing.
<Salival> trism, Oh thank you for that, really, I gonna test both
<Rush3d> Agh, K, im used to gaming, and usually a motormouth :).
<donaldo> Hello. I have a Toshiba x205-S9800, with a Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. After I installed ubuntu karmic I only get sound from 2 speakers. I'm trying to get to work my 4.1 built in speakers, I have tried several ways with no luck.
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: ok, so the drivers exist. you may want to check that the older drivers have been uninstalled, as it may still be confiigured to use those.
<donaldo> any idea
<jussi01> Lord_MuffloN^: In any case, I need to go, see you later and I hope you get it sorted.
<cicloner> <cicloner> how can i do a bridge between two networks under ubuntu?i have to use iptables?
<frago> wats up
<Rush3d> How do I join another channel/make a channel in Ubuntu IRC?
<pea[PC]> anyone successfully running dreamweaver on ubuntu - wine?
<pepee> hi
<Rush3d> How do I join another Channel or make a channel in this IRC?
<Eremite> Rush3d, type  "/join #channelname" without the quotes
<Rush3d> Ok.
<bazhang> pea[PC], you might consider aptana studio
<pepee> my hdd is very hot
<pea[PC]> i'll take a look but i usually don't like linux editors
<Frots> Hi there
<Frots> Im having a problem with starting X
<bazhang> pea[PC], otherwise check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Frots> using the closed source nvidia drivers
<Frots> my X just crashes on loading
<Frots> http://pastebin.com/m2d27fdba
<trism> plumpskunk: odd, can you manually activate the input method using the ibus icon in the notification area?
<Eremite> Rush3d, you need to stop asking the same questions so quickly.  Ask your questions all in ONE line of text, without hitting enter first.  We end up losing a lot of what you're saying because you break up your sentenes.
<Frots> Xorg.loh
<pepee> the laptop warms too much
<Rush3d> Ok eremite.
<Frots> geforce 9500GT btw
<Frots> if anyone has a clue, I'll give you a beer
<pea[PC]> can you disable ubuntu's search-on-type feature?
<plumpskunk> trism: no, it says, no entry window (or something like that, got it in german)
<pepee> what can I do to cool it? there's a way to cool the hdd?
<pea[PC]> it's slow on the iphone and i likes to crash my laptop
<Rush3d> Frots, your using a pre realease version?
<pea[PC]> it*
<Rush3d> That might cause some errors, and probably what you ahve there.
<Salival> Frots, Strange idd, Not 1 Error so, maybe its not the drivers fault, maybe gdm or something?
<lxsysweb_> pepee: more fans/better airflow in the case?
<sarg> hi, can anybody help me to test pidgin video calls?
<trism> plumpskunk: did you select the text area first? ibus will only activate if you are in a text area, in an app (unlike scim which you could set to be always active)
<Salival> Frots, You could check some other log files
<pepee> lxsysweb_, but the hdd has not ventilation
<Rush3d> Can anyone please help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/m4d1d9863
<Rush3d> I get it in firefox when I try to search somthing.
<Rush3d> http://pastebin.com/m4d1d9863
<jolaren> Could anyone point me in the right direction on how to install ubuntu server from a live PXE boot ?
<jolaren> I'm currently running ubuntu desktop live on the PXE boot
<lxsysweb_> pepee: i know, they normally don't, what i meant was give it more airflow around the case, which could be provided by more fans.
<plumpskunk> trism: i'm doing exactly the same thing  ... i'm on a text field, yes!
<Frots> Salival: as which?
<Frots> Rush3d: tried wich pre and non pre
<pea[PC]> so no one has tried dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<pepee> lxsysweb_, ahh ok
<Frots> Salival: btw I dont have gdm
<Rush3d> Hmm ok frots, try updating your drivers?
<trism> plumpskunk: strange
<Salival> Rush3d, Make a new profile should fix that problem
<Frots> Rush3d: I tried with the latest and with beta
<plumpskunk> yes, it is ...
<Eremite> pea[PC], there are dreamweaver alternatives.
<bazhang> pea[PC], sure some have, #winehq for specific issues as well as checking the appdb
<Rush3d> Frots, you could always just reinstall your operating system.
<Frots> Rush3d: lol that wouldnt sovle anything
<lxsysweb_> pepee: mine's usually pretty hot (60-80Celcius) anyways, if it's been doing heavy operations its usually hotter.
<Salival> Frots, /var/log/messages (cmd: dmesg)
<plumpskunk> is there any difference between starting a program from terminal or gnomenu ?
<trism> plumpskunk: there really shouldn't be any difference
<pepee> lxsysweb_, whoa, that's dangerous
<Frots> Salival: good idea
<Eremite> plumpskunk, I think so but I am not sure.  When I start FCEU from the menu my processor max's out to 99 or 100%, but starting from terminal it doesnt.
<Xial> lxsysweb_, get some cooling on that. really.
<Salival> Frots, Not really but could be a start :P
<lxsysweb_> pepee: lol i know but it's never killed any (yet)
<pepee> lxsysweb_, 54- here
<trism> plumpskunk: is it only gedit you're having problems with? does firefox work?
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Good morning.  Today in my server logs I found this message.  Should I be concerned?  I tried googling it and found no results.  "operation="file_perm" pid=2166 parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/nmbd" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/var/run/samba/namelist.debug""
<lxsysweb_> pepee: thats about normal on my laptop.. and cool for my server
<plumpskunk> tirsm: every programm ! gedit, firefox, pidgin, whatever
<pepee> lxsysweb_, ahh ok
<plumpskunk> openoffice
<plumpskunk> it's not related to gedit, thats just an example
<pepee> I think 50C is something to worry about...
<Salival> Frots, gdm also got a log folder, /var/log/gdm .. check if the one you are using have one too
<wash> I've got a 500 G external USB hard drive that Ubuntu 9.10 seems to have messed up in some way. I've been having problems with it for a few days, like files dissappering from it when I move from computer to computer - now it's not showing up, though sometimes I can see the device, and just get an input/output error whenever I cd into it
<Eremite> Broken fan?
<ircuser> wiped hard disk clean by mistake while installing ubuntu over. vista how to recover data? esp. images..some 5GB..
<lxsysweb_> pepee: well if you're worried a fan won't hurt
<Frots> Salival: I dont have gdm
<pepee> thanks lxsysweb_
<Frots> Salival: the messages log doesnt have anything special
<Eremite> ircuser, you cant.  If you wiped a disk clean then you wiped the disc clean.
<Frots> it just misses a few minutes (reboot time I think)
<Salival> Frots, As I tried to say, check if whatever you are using have a similar folder
<wash> Doesn't show up in gparted either. Is there any software I can use to see if it's dead or recoverable? I don't care about the data on it, I'd just like it wiped and working if possible.
<Salival> Frots, In /var/log/something
<Frots> Salival: I dont have a login manager :p
<ubuntu61> hello  all
<Salival> Frots, Ah okey
<Salival> Frots, Sry :)
<trism> plumpskunk: what do you get if you enter the command: env | grep IM_MODULE;
<Frots> just installed a minimal system :)
<Rush3d> Eremite: I get an error when I launch firefox (Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser)
<wash> anyone?
<Rush3d> Can anyone help me with this, when I launch firefox: (Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser)
<ircuser> Eremite: I mean I had selected the option in ubuntu 8.10 as "use entire disk".. was the wiping clean?
<ubuntu61> I installed Chromium web brower, you know if you can install it in Italian?
<Salival> Frots, And it didnt start to bug right after you deleted the login manager?
<Frots> Salival: I havent deleted a login manager :s
<Eremite> ircuser, if you used the entire disc then you deleted all of your old files and they are gone unless you get some very expensive recovery software that is often used by police and FBI.
<Frots> I didnt install it in the first place (it doesnt have anything to do with it)
<plumpskunk> trism: QT_IM_MODULE=ibus    GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus
<jshriver> greetings
<Rush3d> Can anyone help me with this firefox error? (Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser)
<jshriver> anyone have experience using sphinx?
<sweetunicorn> hi, i try to install a new them on xubuntu, but when i do it like the read me said, it dont works. can anyone help me?
<Eremite> Rush3d, do you have any extensions installed in FireFox?  Start FF in safe mode and then disable allk extensions untill you find the culprit.
<trism> plumpskunk: ok that looks good, in System/Administration/Language Support; did you set the keyboard input method to ibus?
<ircuser> Eremite: oh...isn't there anyway i can get disk whatever i can get? anyway??
<Salival> Frots, I think ubuntu comes with a login manager as default,, aren't you using ubuntu or?
<Rush3d> Erem, I have no add ons, its the same when i get ubuntu.
<Frots> Salival: no
<plumpskunk> no i did not
<Frots> Im just asking everywhere on the planet
<Eremite> ircuser, please say that in English.  You didnt make sense :D
<ircuser> Eremite: right now i am booted off the LiceCd 9.10
<trism> plumpskunk: try doing that and then test items from the menus
<MasterOfDisaster> hi
<bcurtiswx> how do I add friends in identi.ca ?
<Rush3d> Eremite: How do I start firefox in safe mode?
<Eremite> ircuser, if you installed Ubuntu over your Vista then your vista no longer exists.  You do not have Windows vista anymore.  You also do not have ANY of the files that were on your PC.
<Salival> Frots, Okey =/
<Rush3d> How do I start firefox in safe mode?
<trism> plumpskunk: you might need to log in/log out; (if it works at all)
<plumpskunk> okay i try
<MasterOfDisaster> what's the best way to get sound from a second X.org display?
<Eremite> Rush3d, open a terminal and type:  firefox -safe-mode
<Rush3d> ok.
<Eremite> Rush3d, make sure that there is not any other firefox process running, even if you have closed all the visible firefox windows.
<ircuser> Eremite: Sorry.. I mean ... Isn't there anyway I can recover even a GB out that? It is a 241 GB ..  What options I have got for now?
<Rush3d> ok.
<Rush3d> Wait, it says Bash: firefox-safe-mode: command not found.
<MasterOfDisaster> I opened second display like this: su -c "Xorg :1" & ; DISPLAY=:1 startfluxbox
<Eremite> ircuser, if you installed Ubuntu onto your only drive then you lost ALL OF THE FILES. All of them.  100% of them are deleted.  You cannot recover them without very expensive software and a deep knowledge of computer science.
<Rush3d> Nerver mind Eremite, I got it.
<MasterOfDisaster> When I launch mplayer, the sound can only be heard when switching to :0, but not on :1.
<suleman> wubi-9.04-rev128.log
<ircuser> Eremite: thank you.. I will try anyway...
<suleman> wubi-9.04-rev128.log
<suleman> halo ev1
<suleman> graviton, halo
<suleman> need help
<happyface> Can anyone help me? I can't connect to wireless networks on Karmic (intel card).
<Rush3d> happyface
<Eremite> suleman, please type your questions all in ONE line, and use full sentences.  We cant read minds :D
<plumpskunk> trism: doesn't make any difference, only that my dead keys and compose key is not working anymore
<Rush3d> do you have your wifi turned on, and your card all the way in?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Righto, still got issues, my 17" screens are tected as 15"
<Lord_MuffloN^> Anyone got the slightest idea what to do about that?
<suleman> i was installing ubuntu,and while extracting files,a error message occured which asked me to see the file "wubi-9.04-rev128.log"
<happyface> Rush3d: it's an integrated card. It can scan networks with ifconfig but can't get an IP, also nm-applet can't find the wireless card
<bluesword1969> http://pastebin.com/m3cf18a1f <-- trying to stop this error
<Eremite> Lord_MuffloN^, you could try editing yoru Xorg config file.  Thats the only suggestion I have.
<Rush3d> Hmm, if you were running windows xp i could help.
<Lord_MuffloN^> Eremite: I've never edited screen size in xorg config
<trism> plumpskunk: my only guess is that it is working on the command line because the GTK_IM_MODULE environment variable is set correctly, but when launched directly from gnome, it is ignoring them for some reason...thought maybe setting ibus in Language Support would help (that's how it is set up for me), not really sure what else to try
<MasterOfDisaster> I opened a second display like this: su -c "Xorg :1" & ; DISPLAY=:1 startfluxbox - When I launch mplayer, the sound can only be heard when switching to :0, but not on :1. How can I get sound from multiple Xorg displays? Use a systemwide pulseaudio instance?
<Flamekebab> Any ideas why my Belkin PCMCIA wireless card is showing up as "unclaimed" and doesn't have a device name any more? (ralink rt2500 chipset)
<Eremite> Lord_MuffloN^, yes, but you may be able to correct your error by doing so.
<Lord_MuffloN^> Eremite: I'm not saying it won't fix it, but I do say I don't have the slightest clue how to edit the screen size in Xorg
<suleman> i was installing ubuntu,and while extracting files,a error message occured which asked me to see the file "wubi-9.04-rev128.log"
<Lord_MuffloN^> I've never ever even seen such options there
<Lord_MuffloN^> Only screen resolution
<Eremite> Lord_MuffloN^, please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827107
<bj0rn2> I can't seem to find any info about splitting a long command line into multiple lines in bash.. is \ supposed to work?
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: which card exactly? (use lspci from pciutils to find out)
<MasterOfDisaster> bj0rn2: yes
<sayanriju> bjorge, yes
<plumpskunk> und danach
<suleman> graviton, i was installing ubuntu,and while extracting files,a error message occured which asked me to see the file "wubi-9.04-rev128.log"
<Eremite> plumpskunk, sprache English.
<happyface> MasterOfDisaster: it's a 4965AGN
<happyface> MasterOfDisaster: it was using the mac80211 drivers but I tried the iwlagn with no avil
<happyface> avail
<shushek> hello please advice on how to release ip address in ubuntu? i've tried ifconfig -down but tht didnt help much
<Lord_MuffloN^> Righto
<reto`> suleman: and did you find the file?
<suleman> reto`, yes i did
<MasterOfDisaster> try to connecting manually
<Lord_MuffloN^> Eremite: I've read through it, I can't find anything there that'll solve my problem, I've got an ATi card, not a NVIDIA
<bcurtiswx> how do I add friends on identi.ca
<bcurtiswx> ?
<motaka2> does anyone knows the best way to install php5.3 on ubuntu?
<reto`> suleman: what does it say?
<Eremite> shushek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435851
<trism> plumpskunk: did you change the default ibus shortcuts to enable/disable ibus? because shift+space was default with scim, but the default in ibus is ctrl+space
<Flamekebab> Any ideas why my Belkin PCMCIA wireless card is showing up as "unclaimed" and doesn't have a device name any more? (ralink rt2500 chipset)
<sayanriju> motaka2, why not just apt-get install?
<suleman> reto`, its a log file
<MasterOfDisaster> Stop network-manager and use iwconfig / wpa-supplicant
<DavidJHeinrich> my upgrade to 9.10 failed? said Skype marked for removal but was on removal blacklist, couldn't do it? HUH?????
<suleman> reto`, its long,how shall i show that to you
<Eremite> Lord_MuffloN^, in terminal type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and then restart X.
<reto`> suleman: yeah... can you pastebin it?
<reto`> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: try to connecting manually: Stop network-manager and use iwconfig / wpa-supplicant
<Lord_MuffloN^> Eremite: And lose all my ATi Xorg settings?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Riiiiiiiighto
<motaka2> sayanriju: i think that command has already installed php5.2
<trism> plumpskunk: although at this point, I'm really just out of ideas, you may need to file a bug against ibus about this
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: If this works, then network-manager is to blame.
<plumpskunk> trism: did i wirte shift ? i meant strg! didnt change that, and as it's working wen I start a program from the terminal, that shouldn't be the problem, I do everytime strg+space
<Lord_MuffloN^> I'll come back when it've caught fire
<Eremite> Lord_MuffloN^, this will reset your driver to default settings.  Sunds like that's what you need.  I could be wrong.
<DavidJHeinrich> and also, when trying minor updates (not to 9.10), it gives me some crap about needing to insert CD for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?? I did do live CD boot with 10.04 LTS, but shouldn't have any effect
<sayanriju> motaka2, isn't that what you want?
<shushek> thank you Eremite,
<Eremite> Lord_MuffloN^, this will reset your XORG to default settings.  Sounds like that's what you need.  I could be wrong.
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: you did install the firmware package, right?
<happyface> MasterOfDisaster: I did, it can't find an IP address with dhclient.. I can try again though
<sayanriju> motaka2, oh sorry...u want php 5.3
<Lord_MuffloN^> As said
<Lord_MuffloN^> I'll be back when it's caught fire
<Eremite> lol
<happyface> MasterOfDisaster: which package? my wireless worked fine a few days ago then just stopped
<suleman> reto`, http://paste.ubuntu.com/371062/
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: ok, nevermind then.
<sayayin> somone from costa rica?
<DavidJHeinrich> hello?
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: The network in question is not an ad-hoc network?
<DavidJHeinrich> anyone anny ideas on why my updates & upgrade is failing?
<happyface> MasterOfDisaster: I've tried multiple networks... no just an AP
<suleman> reto`, wat can be done
<MasterOfDisaster> happyface: ok, sorry. I'm out of ideas now, perhaps there are other takers :-)
<reto`> suleman: hmm... you are sure you want to use wubi to install ubuntu?
<suleman> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dinobisk> When I connect with SSH (in the menu in the upper gnome panel), where is location mounted?
<blakkheim> dinobisk: type "mount"
<suleman> reto`, i dont knw.i just want to install ubuntu
<blakkheim> suleman: i would recommend doing a real install, wubi has some issues
<suleman> reto`, which other files should i execute to install ubuntu
<petsounds> DavidJHeinrich, #ubuntu+1
<ugliefrog> anyone know where i can get a deb version of meshlab
<reto`> suleman: do you have a ubuntu cd already?
<suleman> reto`, wats the REAL installation
<suleman> reto`, i have
<happyface> thanks for trying MasterOfDisaster
<suleman> reto`, it had worked on my another computer
<trism> plumpskunk: as a last attempt, you could try adding export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus; export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus; export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus; to ~/.gnomerc; restart and see if that makes a difference
<suleman> reto`, i m using windows7 now
<MasterOfDisaster> somebody please shed a light on ubuntu's pulseaudio setup: How do I get sound support on multiple X.org displays?
<dinobisk> blakkheim: Thanks!
<reto`> suleman: then boot from the cd and install from there, but you will need free space on the hdd so you can create a second partition
<Myrtti> suleman: wubi is a bit like a demo of a game. you can install and use it to check the game will run on your computer, but you can't really play it
<cmp> hello, will any one help here ????
<Myrtti> suleman: if the demo works well, you can then install the real thing
<matthew> hi
<blakkheim> cmp: what is it?
<matthew> can sum 1 gimme some help?
<blakkheim> Myrtti: that's a good way to put it
<Myrtti> blakkheim: that's how the developer of it put it year and a half ago in a conference
<unr3a1> does anyone know what would cause a clean install of 9.10 to freeze after loading the desktop enviroment?
<suleman> reto`, i dnt want to make new partition
<pouchkine> # irc.epiknet.org
<Guest49124> im getting a problem where my wireless wont accept the password
<Shoe_> bazhang, I was able to bridge my connection to my Ubuntu machine (this computer is W7) and I installed wine. I'm trying to install a diferent internet card, since I lost the installation disc for the netgear one, but I have this other lynskys one and it's disc. I tried installing but it didn't work, just asked if I wanted to retry, not why it wouldn't work. Anyways, don't know if you can help me or not, but I'm hoping after the upgrade it'll
<Shoe_>  work. Just thanking you because that link said something about bridging which made me do some research on how to do it
<Myrtti> blakkheim: or rather, suggested that wubi should be used to demonstration purposes, since there are some caveats of using it as the big thing
<blakkheim> suleman: you can either make a new partition or use the whole drive
<plumpskunk> trism: thats already in
<cmp> blakkheim, i have 2 hard disk in my laptop and when i open it i find folder called ( lost-found) and i cant get in and i cant delete it so i want help to open and delete it
<reto`> suleman: ok, but it's recommended... you don't know how?
<bazhang> Shoe_, okay, good luck with doing that
<blakkheim> cmp: lost+found is part of the ext filesystem, just leave it  alone
<cmp> blakkheim. ok thanks
<suleman> i want to install ubuntu in the same drive where windows 7 is installed
<blakkheim> suleman: then you need to shrink the windows partition and make a new one from that unused space
<suleman> reto`, http://imagebin.org/83746
<suleman> blakkheim, http://imagebin.org/83746
<suleman> blakkheim, u r getting it more comples
<blakkheim> suleman: that's wubi, i wouldn't recommend using it
<suleman> complex
<blakkheim> !u | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<trism> plumpskunk: I don't know then, sorry I couldn't help
<reto`> suleman: yes... that's what the log says... permission problem...
<suleman> reto`, but i m the admin of my PC
<plumpskunk> trism: doesn't matter, thank you anyways !
<blakkheim> suleman: when you use proprietary software, microsoft is the admin of your pc
<reto`> suleman: is it vista?
<reto`> suleman: ah 7
<suleman> reto`, its 7
<suleman> reto`, n its genuine
<Ascavasaion> How (can I?) use my cellphone with 3G capability to come onto say chat with my laptop through Bluetooth?
<reto`> suleman: try to run the wubi "as administrator"
<suleman> ok
<CryptIce7> Is there a way to remove all ip addresses from a network card.  I have a honeypot I want to use.
<suleman> reto`, ok i m doing it
<blakkheim> CryptIce7: if you're running a honeypot you should know how to do things like that
<mintux> I want to extract a .tar.gz file in a specific directory . I use tar -xvvf arshive.tar.gz -C folder1  but in folder1 the arshive directory created and has contents while I want contents create in folder1 not in arshive in folder1 so what command should I use ?
<CryptIce7> blakkheim: ever heard of "trying to learn"  It takes some experimentation.
<Cybodog> got an apparmor permissions issue when trying to run the latest virt-manger on karmic.  How do I track it down?
<cmp> blakkheim, how to know if my graphic is working fine ??
<Cybodog> http://pastebin.org/87595
<fargiolas> does anybody know what's the "blessed" way to automount a partition at startup karmic? I used to have an entry for it in fstab but this seems to confuse devicekit-disks now and I see the disk twice in gnome
<blakkheim> cmp: i think it would be pretty obvious to you if it wasn't working
<fargiolas> *at startup with karmic
<CLR-200> hi
<cmp> Godd ---- no body here can help without showing off ?????? what the hellllllllllll is thissssssss
<CLR-200> i need to prepare a USB key from my linux sys
<cmp> blakkheim, do you think there was a need for such answer ??????
<CLR-200> a
<blakkheim> !attitude | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> CLR-200, using unetbootin ?
<CLR-200> i can use cat and something?
<erUSUL> mintux: man page --> tar --strip-components=1  -xvf file.tar.gz
<bazhang> CLR-200, you mean for data storage or to start up with
<CLR-200> bazhang, some way to use a command line procedure with an iso?
<CLR-200> to start
<ronnn> WHEn you have time go to HEAVENTRUTH.ORG :)
<Cybodog> what would happen if I rip out apparmor?
<bazhang> CLR-200, you could do that , though unetbootin is incredibly simple to set up and use
<cmp> blakkheim, i didnt ask you to tell me what you think - i asked you and it was to help me by guiding not by showing off your knowlage
<blakkheim> cmp: what i meant was that if your graphics card wasn't working, your screen would possibly be flickering or have a messed up resolution or have display artifacts. the fact that you haven't complained about anything like that makes it likely that you aren't having graphics issues
<suleman> reto`, looks like it is working
<CLR-200> or maybe if someone have a link for a script
<suleman> reto`, i have extracted the files
<bazhang> CLR-200, what system are you currently on
<CLR-200> unetbootin is a binary for linux?
<blakkheim> CLR-200: yes
<CLR-200> kucky
<Flamekebab> Any ideas why my Belkin PCMCIA wireless card is showing up as "unclaimed" and doesn't have a device name any more? (ralink rt2500 chipset)
<bazhang> CLR-200, for windows as well if you are on windows
<CLR-200> or kuky, is a ubuntu derivate
<cmp> and you ubottu , dont tell me what you see -   you should see first the way how you suggest your help
<blakkheim> cmp: you're talking to a bot, bro :(
<bazhang> CLR-200, you can use it to make a usb startup disk / installer for most linux distros from windows and linux
<Guest49124> does any 1 know how to stop my screen from moving to the side onto nothing
<CLR-200> ok thanks really much bazhang
<cmp> blakkheim, so what was the problem if you could answer so simply like this --- without being cold answer
<CLR-200> i will look for that right now
<CLR-200> ;)
<da78> Hello all, have someone UNR karmic on a eeepc 701? During the live mode the netbook-launcher shows the applications in up to 3 columns after the installation in 2 columns with some overlays..
<Cybodog> dang cmp, take the advise or don't
<bazhang> CLR-200, not sure about kucky/kuky, you should check their forums; unetbootin is in the Ubuntu repos as well as at their sourceforge page
<blakkheim> cmp: with the way you behave, you're lucky anyone has helped you at all. no one is paid to help people here, we do it in our free time.
<cmp> blakkheim,  so because you are not getting paid, then you dont care about guiding in easy or difficult way ?
<CLR-200> ok it's kuki Linux what i'm using, sorry but i'm itlaian, the traslation in italian for kuki is biscottino
<cmp> blakkheim, do you think iam happy when i get here to ask for help -
<blakkheim> cmp: i think you should just drop it now
<CLR-200> and is build up over ubuntu
<Myrtti> cmp: the definition of "working fine" is a bit wide, there's several ways of it working fine but not in a satisfactory way
<CLR-200> not the last stable one, 9.10
<CLR-200> or is the 9.04.. however
<CLR-200> it should run
<CLR-200> ;)
<bazhang> CLR-200, okay, well you should check there forums for support as Ubuntu is supported here
<Rush3d> You guys, How can I install java on my computer?
<Myrtti> CLR-200: we support only Ubuntu here, not other distros based or built on it.
<CLR-200> thanks bazhang
<Myrtti> !java | Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<suleman> reto`, halo
<suleman> reto`, it didnt work again
<Rush3d> ok.
<CLR-200> ok Myrtti thanks for the fix
<DavidJHeinrich> thinking of upgrading to 9.10. i'm using Catalyst drivers for ATI 4670 and ave Skype...might i run into any problems?
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: poor support for ati ?
<reto`> suleman: same error?
<suleman> ya
<suleman> reto`, but it worked a little bit
<suleman> reto`, but again permission denied
<cmp> blakkheim, every time i come here i know that i will have a trouble with some body - do you know why ? coz every time i ask for help - people here think that i their experience should be transfared  to the other by default ...as if this is the normal life - and people should understand it - what about the people who need to learn - HAVE you Walked once you came to this life from the first moment ---- help should be taking a hand - and go step by step
<suleman> reto`, how did i installed it before,cant remember
<reto`> suleman: it's probably an ntfs permission issue... or UAC related
<suleman> reto`, dnt knw
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: what do you mean? when I upgrade, is my graphics gonna get borked?
<suleman> reto`, wat can b done
<Flamekebab> cmp, it sounds more like you have trouble here every time because you've got a chip on your shoulder.
<Rush3d> Does anyone know how to install Java on Ubuntu?
<CLR-200> seems it works
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: possible, the ati packages are very very fussy
<blakkheim> Rush3d: someone just answered that for you
<Flamekebab> Anyway, anyone with any experience dealing with ralink PCMCIA cards?
<CLR-200> just add the chmod +x
<Rush3d> Blakk, it didnt work
<ikonia> !jre > Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d, please see my private message
<ikonia> !java > Rush3d
<blakkheim> Rush3d: "it didn't work" doesn't give us much to go by
<CLR-200> to the bin file and it run now i'm testing if it works
<DavidJHeinrich> arg
<Myrtti> cmp: can you move on? your question was so wide there is no correct answer to it, other than the one blakkheim gave you. there is no way of telling if your graphics "work fine" if you don't supply us with more information. Do you suspect it's not?
<sdsd> how do i share folders between 2x ubuntu computers? both are 9.10 ?
<Flamekebab> Mine used to work with older versions of Ubuntu out of the box, but now it doesn't get recognised at all. I think I may need someone to walk me through what to check to see if it can be fixed
<Rush3d> Blakk , I typed sudo update-java-alternatives -l in terminal
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: is there a way to be able to downgrade back if things don't work, like rollback?
<Rush3d> And it did not work.
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: no
<kreator> is grug compatible with EFI?
<Ashfire908> Is there a place I can get a full list of every checksum for every Ubuntu disc?
<ikonia> kreator: you can put it on an partition
<ikonia> Ashfire908: they are on the ubuntu download servers
<ikonia> cdimages.ubuntu.com
<kreator> im installing linux on a macbook pro and im confused
<ikonia> kreator: look at bootcamp
<reto`> suleman: maybe you can file a bug report for wubi, or try to get help in ##windows, or install the regular way to another partition
<cmp> Myrtti, i would appreciate so much if some one telling me step by step - as you explained now  that you need more info
<kreator> k bootcamp is the easiest way?
<kreator> i want to get rid of osx
<kreator> compeltely
<kreator> on this macbook
<ikonia> kreator: then get rid of efi
<kfizz> Anyone know of a Kaboodle-like program that natively runs on Linux?
<bj0rn2> I'm trying to use tar --listed-incremental to incremental backups (is that a good idea?) and it seems like I have to create incremental filenames for the archives that are created each time. anyone know of a more out of the box solution for incremental backups?
<kreator> ikonia : could you possibly link me to something to read
<suleman> reto`, can i install ubuntu in anohter drive which do not contain win7 without permission problem?
<kreator> because i am at square 1 here
<Ashfire908> ikonia: Where?
<kreator> ive never installed on a EFI machine
<ikonia> kreator: just install ubuntu but wipe the partition table and efi will be wiped
<jsec> kreator, kreator, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<kreator> k
<Rush3d> Blakkheim, please view my private message.
<kreator> if one day i want to reinstall os x i can reinstall efi correct?
<blakkheim> !pm | Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sdsd> any chance of getting the answer or at least a link to How to share between ubuntu machines? 9.10 ?
<reto`> suleman: you mean with wubi?
<erUSUL> !nfs | sdsd
<ubottu> sdsd: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ikonia> Ashfire908: in the download area for each cd
<suleman> ya
<Rush3d> ok ubottu.
<ikonia> kreator: yes
<kreator> k cool
<suleman> reto`, yes
<suleman> reto`, but on another partition
<Rush3d> Blakkheim, I tried downloading java off of their website, and its a .bin file, how can I open it an install it?
<ikonia> Rush3d: run it as a binary file
<ikonia> Rush3d: bin = binary
<Ashfire908> ikonia: I was looking for a complete list of all disc, not a completely spread out fragmented list.
<Rush3d> What program should i open it with? Bless?
<blakkheim> Rush3d: install it from the repositories
<Ashfire908> *discs
<ikonia> Ashfire908: scrip it to pull it offf
<ikonia> sciprt
<reto`> suleman: it could work... is the drive empty?
<ikonia> script even
<Rush3d> Where can i get to the repositories?
<Rush3d> Im brand new :).
<ikonia> !synaptic | Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ikonia> Rush3d: look on https://help.ubuntu.com at the installing software chapter
<suleman> reto`, no its not empty.but it doesnt contain windows' OS
<cmp> Myrtti, here is more info   .... iam having slow moves on my display although iam having 2 G ram, and i go for firefox for Ex it goes slow to open and when i use some other like trying to open my Documents folder - it takes some time ...i asked here before but as usual - people here are telling me the answer not completed as if i have to know this by my self
<Rush3d> Ok.
<ikonia> cmp: are the windows slow to move around ?
<cmp> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> cmp: I suspect your video card is perfoming bad, rather than your machine
<ikonia> cmp: what video card do you have
<cmp> ikonia, i dont know . tell me how to know this
<reto`> suleman: give it a try...
<skrite> anyone know of a netbook that does not come pre-loaded with windows?
<ikonia> cmp: is this a PC or a laptop ?
<ikonia> skrite: that's offtopic for this channel
<cmp> ikonia laptop   dell 1525
<fabio> skrite: get rid of windows
<usser> skrite, dell mini 9
<skrite> usser, thanks
<coz_> skrite,  if this is a new system you may have a quick start embedded on the motherboard
<ikonia> cmp: ok, so it's an interl X3100 video card on board
<ultem> Hullo. I have a question concerning PalmPilot-synchronization. Perhaps someone can help me setting it up? -.-
<fabio> ikonia: intel x3100 on compiz blacklist...
<ikonia> fabio: yup
<cmp> ikonia, then guide me
<dr_> hey there, i'm having a problem when trying to compile kernel modules, are there any prerequisites when using karmic?
<skrite> why off topic ikonia? ubuntu channel, want to load ubuntu on a small netbook?
<ikonia> skrite: no - you asked what netbooks come without windows, that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Rush3d> Thank you ikonia, I have installed java.
<ultem> sudo ls -la /dev/ttyS*
<Bennage> I'm struggling to do a USB install on my netbook...
<suleman> reto`, hey
<bazhang> Bennage, using unetbootin to create it?
<suleman> reto`, the cd is out
<joel___> Does anyone know of any good Word Processors (Not regular text editors) that run in terminal?
<suleman> reto`, finising installin ubuntu.but lets c,wats ahead
<Bennage> I've put everything on the USB stick, but when I try to boot on my Acer, it just ignores the USB and goes to it's default OS (currently XP)
<bazhang> Bennage, put on it how
<reto`> so is there a netbook preloaded with ubuntu? :)
<Bennage> I'm havig to use a Mac to create the stick
<reto`> suleman: gl
<unr3a1> hey all
<Bennage> followed the tutorial on the ubuntu site
<suleman> reto`, i m rebooting my machine.c ya
<bazhang> Bennage, which tutorial
<reto`> there he goes... into wubi hell ;)
<Bennage> 2 secs...
<suleman> reto`, meh.?lol
<Bennage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ruby_Fulcrum> joel___: Vim is pretty beautiful.  I've written novels on it just fine.
<unr3a1> does anyone know what could cause ubuntu 9.10 to freeze after the computer has booted to the desktop?
<joel___> Great, thank you Ruby_fulcrum, ill try it out
<CLR-200> bazhang, it works, tahnks again for the help! XD
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Bennage: You may have to change the default boot order in your bios to the usb stick.  Or there is often a key to press to select an alternate boot device.
<ZykoticK9> joel___, FYI vi or vim is CERTAINLY a text editor
<Bennage> done that
<CLR-200> bye bye
<Bennage> no luck :/
<joel___> Yes, I do know that...thanks Zykotick :)
<reto`> unr3a1: seems like some people have that issue... keeps coming up... I bet there are already some bug reports
<joel___> Im going to try WordGrinder as well
<treats-home> how can I determine my host name of an ubuntu box?\
<bazhang> Bennage, never knew about that Mac method, I have had issues both with usb-creator and unetbootin in the past though, so it might take more than the single try (it certainly has here)
<erUSUL> treats-home: run "hostname"
<dr_> I'm trying to run "make modules_prepare" but I get make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<Ruby_Fulcrum> joel___: If you want to use typesetting or formatting, you can find plugins for eg latex or your preferred method.
<joel___> Okay, thank you Ruby...you guys have been a big help!
<treats-home> thanks erUSUL
<Bennage> i have a hackintosh partition on there also, but haven't been able to get the part. to boot
<Flamekebab> Any ideas why my Belkin PCMCIA wireless card is showing up as "unclaimed" and doesn't have a device name any more? (ralink rt2500 chipset)
<J_C> Bennage: you may also want to try a different stick, depending on how old the one you're using now is
<ikonia> cmp: the problems with the X3100 should be fixed by now, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to make sure it's not a problem
<pitipota> hello
<pitipota> sbody can help me?
<meatcar> does anyone know how I could go about setting up my sound settings to be at a certain level at boot? My pc always starts up mute, and it's getting annoying changing it all the time.
<ikonia> cmp: run the command "mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager" and then restart, see how that works
<J_C> older ones didn't work well as a boot device, I don't remember the reasons
<ikonia> pitipota: ask a question
<KarmaJones> My trash directly delete item
<kfizz> Anyone know of a Kaboodle-like program that natively runs on Linux?
<Ruby_Fulcrum> Flamekebab: Might check out the latest compat-wireless drivers.  If you google it they're easy to find and easy to install.  I've used them for all my machines.
<erUSUL> !equivalents | kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<cmp> ikonia , wait i will do it and come back to you
<pitipota> I want refreshing my video card driver, ... but its a lill difficultly for me :S many wrong msg...ahh
<ikonia> cmp: don't think it will do much, but worth checking
<pitipota> ikonia: i had the driver , but i cant use it normally
<pitipota> can u help me?
<ikonia> pitipota: what driver ?
<xover> my load is 9, yet my total cpu usage is only 15%, how can this be?
<KarmaJones> Why does my trash can show "no items in trash" even after I delete stuff?
<pitipota> nVidia 9800gt
<ikonia> !nvidia > pitipota
<ubottu> pitipota, please see my private message
<coz_> KarmaJones,  if nothing is in the trash it should say "no items"
<pitipota> ty dudes! :)
<KarmaJones> coz_ok well it say "no items in Trash" when I mouse over the icon
<Flamekebab> Ruby Fulcrum - I'm really confused about the drivers
<Geli_> hello
<Geli_> can anybody help me?
<ikonia> Geli_: ask a question
<Flamekebab> Ruby_Fulcrum, mainly because I was led to believe that the ralink rt2500 drivers were in the kernel, after all, the card used to work several distros ago
<ignacio> hay alguien español
<reto`> ikonia: you have a shortcut for that? ;)
<pitipota> hm, guys, this link is not good for me, couz i have debian :)
<Flamekebab> (I'm working on my old laptop, it's been on the shelf for quite a while, hah)
<ikonia> ¬es | ignacio
<SirRedTooth> Can I ask why my thread has been closed
<SirRedTooth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400540
<ignacio> hay alguien español?
<jrib> SirRedTooth: #ubuntuforums
<erUSUL> !es | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> pitipota: then ask in #debian - this is support for ubuntu
<KarmaJones> coz_ I understand what your saying. What I'm saying is that it says that even after I delete stuff (put things in the trash)
<Geli_> so i installed ndiswrapper with a driver, but if i click configure network ther's an error: can't configure because ther isn't configuring tool. What can i do?
<pitipota> they didnt helpd me
<xover> how can I have high load and low cpu usage?
<ikonia> pitipota: that doesn't mean you can ask in here
<ikonia> pitipota: this channel is for ubuntu only, #debian is the correct channel
<Flamekebab> Ruby_Fulcrum, would a driver fix the problem of a card not appearing in /dev ?
<pitipota> kay :)
<ignacio> who espeak spanish
<pitipota> bb
<ikonia> xtr: ram ? costant low CPU usage
<ZykoticK9> !es > ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio, please see my private message
<jsec> !es > ignacio
<KarmaJones> Why does my trash can show "no items in trash" even after I put things in it?
<Geli_> or anybody can help on private?
<coz_> KarmaJones,   I am confused...what would you expect it to say?
<ignacio> hay alguien español?
<ikonia> ignacio: this channel is english only - join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<erUSUL> ignacio: ve a #ubuntu-es; escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y dale a enter
<Geli_> #ubuntu-de
<KarmaJones> coz_ you're missing the point: when I delete stuff, they disappear instead of going in the trash
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way I can link my cellphone to laptop with bluetooth and then have the laptop connect to the Internet via bluetooth connection to the cellphone and onto the Internet using GPRS/3G?
<ikonia> KarmaJones: how are you deleting it ?
<ultem> I'm having problems setting up my PalmPilot (1) with gnome-pilot. Can someone help me? Would be appreciated lots!
<erUSUL> Geli_: /j #ubuntu-de hit enter
<KarmaJones> ikonia just by pressing delte
<ikonia> what application ?
<geoces> hello
<cmp> ikonia, the output of this Command  is nothing
<ikonia> cmp: that's correct
<ikonia> cmp: there shouldn't be an output
<ignacio> hay alguien español?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: bind your cellphone with rfcomm to a /dev/rfcommX device, use wvdial/networkmanager to connect isp then
<cmp> ikonia, so what is the next step - and what does this mean .?
<nastas> hi all
<ikonia> cmp: restart and see if it makes a difference as I explained
<cmp> ikonia, ok
<zxcvas> Hello fello geeks, I have rather simple question for those already familiar with the subject - where else does conky store config files?
<blakkheim> zxcvas: ~/.conkyrv
<blakkheim> conkyrc*
<KarmaJones> Why does my trash can show "no items in trash" even after I put things in it (delete stuff)?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing
<Ascavasaion> llutz: Thank you.
<ikonia> KarmaJones: what application are you deleting it in
<blakkheim> KarmaJones: depends on how you deleted it
<erUSUL> KarmaJones: when you delete from removable devices. each of them has its own trash can
<reto`> or use rm... no need to worry about trash ;)
<KarmaJones> ikonia, blakkheim, erUSUL, just regular delete, using the keyboard, from the computer harddrive (not removable drives)
<ikonia> KarmaJones: what application are you deleting in
<KarmaJones> ikonia no application, just from the desktop and folders
<Flamekebab> KarmaJones, so nautilus?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> can anyone help me with a partition problem?  I mounted it but still says its not accessible
<ikonia> KarmaJones: to delete from "folders" you must be using an application, such as nautilus
<KarmaJones> flamekebab, ikonia ok yeah Nautilus
<ikonia> KarmaJones: how are you launching nautilus ?
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: what filesystem?
<Flamekebab> I'm trying to resist the urge to repeatedly ask if anyone speaks Spanish..
<matthew_> zuz why not try wubi
<Flamekebab> Anyway, if my ralink rt2500 wireless card is showing up as unclaimed and doesn't have a device name in /dev what should I do?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz: ext3
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: use chown/chmod to adjust permissions
<matthew_> for some weird reason ubuntu wont accept the passwords for any of my routers
<unr3a1> reto`, alright, thanks.
<Zuz|Kubuntu> !help chmod
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hmmm
<matthew_> any 1 know of any fixes for it not accepting my wireless passwords?
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: "man chmod" "man chown"
<Zuz|Kubuntu> let me try that ill google it
<reto`> unr3a1: found something then?
<KarmaJones> ikonia I'm not sure it's nautilus, I'm just deleting item from the Ubuntu desktop by pressing delete on the keyboard...(regular old delete.) I think the problem comes from the fact that I changed the language in Ubuntu from French to English in the folder got mixed up in the name switch..
<matthew_> zuz kubuntu why not try wubi
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: where is it mounted to, what user/group needs access?
<Flamekebab> Zuz|Kubuntu, I usually just do sudo chmod -R 0777 /media/folder
<ikonia> KarmaJones: the language has nothing to do with it
<KarmaJones> ikonia ok
<matthew_> so any ideas for my router
<llutz> Flamekebab: that's usually not a good idea
<matthew_> oh and when i move my mouse to the right it moves the screen off the monitor so i see black
<dingdong1337> Hey I was wondering if someoen could help me with a problem I have, i've been running ubuntu for a while and just recently it wont b oot up anymore, it says no wubildr and brings me to a screen saying GNU GRUB
<ikonia> !trash > KarmaJones
<ubottu> KarmaJones, please see my private message
<Flamekebab> llutz, depends on what one is trying to do - it's on my flat's file server that should be accessible to everyone connected to our network, there's no real security issue
<CryptIce7> I'm trying to remove all ip addresses from eth0.  I can remove them using  ip addr del 1.2.3.4 dev eth0.   However, it is not removed from the Network Manger (GUI) tool.  Also, on reboot, it sets the ip address back to the old one.  Is there a good way to address this?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<reto`> CryptIce7: I think you'd have to remove them in network manager
<paytheo> could anyone help maybe?
<ikonia> paytheo: if you ask a question
<KarmaJones> ikonia thanks I'll check this out
<llutz> Flamekebab: but please don't recommend that to newbies
<ikonia> KarmaJones: permissions would be a common issue
<KarmaJones> ikonia ok cool
<CryptIce7> reto: i can't remove the ip address from the Network Manager.  I can remove the interface but any tools that use the network like wireshark won't work.
<Zuz|Kubuntu> flamekebab: sudo chmod -R 0777 /dev/sda5 ?
<joel___> BTW, Ruby, Vim works awesome for text editing...it even opens up properly formatted in OpenOffice afterwards. Thanks! Way better than wordgrinder so far
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: NO
<pingun789>  Hello. I have a trouble - mplayer particularly in gnome-mplayer and smplayer, the same problem - when you move mouse to the bottom of screen it shows the controls. When you stop moving it, the controls supposed to go down slowly. in my case, when they go down - the whole movie gets interrupted by blinking... blank...blinking blank blinking intrerruption. Is that a know issue?
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: where is it mounted to, what user/group needs access?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz i dont know how to even check that
<ugliefrog> can some on please help me compile meshlab i dont know what to do
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hehe still a noob
<blakkheim> !compile > ugliefrog
<ubottu> ugliefrog, please see my private message
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: mount | grep sda5
<Flamekebab> llutz, fair enough, just trying to help give the format of the command
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, i've seen the same thing on my system -- that's why i don't use the mplayer GUIs
<reto`> CryptIce7: just set the adapter to dhcp... you've set a static address now, or not?
<Flamekebab> Although in this case it sounds like chmod wouldn't be the issue, as far as I understand it it's for mounted stuff
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz when I do that it just goes to the other line
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz doesnt seem like there was any action
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: so it isn't mounted at all
<CryptIce7> reto: it's got a static now.  I'd prefer not set it to dhcp.
<cmp> ikonia, i dont see any change
<ikonia> cmp: dissapointing, but also not unexpectedddddddddddd
<ikonia> oops
<welshboykev> hi
<ikonia> cmp: do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: create a mountpoint, "sudo mkdir /media/sda5"
<cmp> ikonia, how to find it
<ikonia> cmp: open a file browser / manager and go to that directory to see if it exists
<reto`> CryptIce7: well if it's got a static it will have that ip... why do you want to remove it then?
<reto`> *ip
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: then mount that device "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5"
<CryptIce7> reto:  I'm trying to run a honeypot.
<ugliefrog> i need help there isnt anything in the ubuntu forums covering it
<ikonia> [/join ##slackware
<ikonia> oops
<cmp> ikonia. i went in search page - and it says FILE NOT FOUND
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> cmp: that's fine, one moment
<axaxaxaxa> i have problems to access printers connected to linux machine by Windows m/c s in the LAN
<pingun789> <ZykoticK9> what do you use then?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /media/sda5
<ivansmo> Hi folks, can You tell me how can I connect with windows shared folders from my XUBUNTU 8.04
<pingun789> <ZykoticK9> do you suggest running all the videos from CLI?
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, just "mplayer" no gui < not for everyone
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: hmmm, fine
<reto`> CryptIce7: hmm... and the computer shouldn't have ip addresses?
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, i've setup nautilus to load "mplayer -vo vdpau" all my video files (vdpau is nvidia only btw)
<ikonia> cmp: I need you to reboot into "recovery mode" from the grub boot menu, trun the command "Xorg -configure > /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (pay attention to the case of the letters, then come back to this channel
<ikonia> cmp: do you understand
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz: thanks  :)
<llutz> Zuz|Kubuntu: to change ownership of that filesystem: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourgroup /media/sda5
<CryptIce7> reto: it shouldn't.  All network requests should go to a virtual address.
<ivansmo> I instaled nautolus and now I cant find where is it :$
<Zuz|Kubuntu> llutz: Its only 1 account on this machine
<axaxaxaxa> i have problems to access printers connected to linux machine by Windows m/c s in the LAN
<blakkheim> ivansmo: /usr/bin/nautilus
<pingun789> ZykoticK9,  yes, i use nvidia too. do you happen to know the fix for gui?
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, i doubt there is one
<cmp> ikonia, iam trying to
<KarmaJones> ikonia I found the trash folder (~/.local/share/Trash) with all the deleted files in it  (I also checked permissions, and all was good), but my desktop trash applet still doesn't work. I can't empty my trash.
<unr3a1> reto`, not yet.  I went on break at work. stepped outside for a smoke... lol.  looking for potential bugs now
<Zuz|Kubuntu> again, thanks alot llutz
<matthew_> any 1 know how to get ubuntu to accept my wireless password?
<ivansmo> THX I found it :)
<ikonia> KarmaJones: interesting, the files are in there, so it sounds like the applets bugged
<welshboykev> hi guys just wanted a bit of help if you can advise me would be much appreciated i got a ubuntu server 8.04 i have managed to set up a vnc on the server and got conected to my ubuntu desctop from home took me 2 days to work out how to get the actual desctop to show after connecting with vncviewer now i think i got it sused out but i want other users to use the server but have thayer own desktop and install thayer own apps and use web ect... is this p
<KarmaJones> ikonia yeah I think you're right
<joel___> What is the command to open a .gz file?
<reto`> CryptIce7: well that's certainly a special case... I don't think network manager can do that... having interfaces without ip addresses or dhcp... but you said you can remove it with a command... why not just run that automatically after booting
<ikonia> joel___: tar zxvf $file.gz
<erUSUL> joel___: gunzip file.gz
<tomsdale> I have a ubuntu 9.04 computer here which doesnt recognize the partitions anymore and gets stuck during boot. checked blkid and fstab, its correct. What should i do next
<ivansmo> nautilus cannot handle network locations ??
<joel___> ah, thank you
<cmp> ikonia, i will do it now please wait
<om26er> does evolution have thread view similar to google mail?
<ikonia> tomsdale: how are you checking the blkid if it won't boot ?
<erUSUL> joel___: but easier is to just right click on it and choose extract here
<J_C> tomsdale: what's the message at bootup?
<tomsdale> ikonia: it boots into recovery mode fine but not further - when i boot normally it says waiting for device ,,, and it just times out.
<ikonia> tomsdale: what device ?
<erUSUL> joel___: tar is used when it is a .tar.gz file or .tgz
<tomsdale> let me get there - im in recovery mode now.
<joel___> Great, thanks erUSL
<joel___> Im trying to learn Terminal, so I am using it exclusively right now
<pea[laptop]> how do you delete network locations?
<pingun789> ZykoticK9 there's gotta be, isn't there? i though mplayer is really popular, and in my case this is quite a big problem..
<tomsdale> its like the problem I had on ubuntu 9.10 with the new version of grub - but this is 9.04 so I dont understand
<ivansmo> when I start nautilus and try to click on network it says :   Couldn't display "network:///".
<ikonia> tomsdale: still not telling us the problem.....
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, well personally i don't have ANY suggestions for you - I wish you the best of luck trying to fix it - and if you do happen to find a fix, lot me know.
<tomsdale> J_C one or more of the mounts listed in fstab cannot yet be mounted (ESC for recovery shell)
<ikonia> tomsdale: ok - so walk through /etc/fstab
<pingun789> ZykoticK9 is there some kind of support channel to go about this issue?
<welshboykev> is it possable to run seperate desktops for multi users on a ubuntu server so thay can install all thayer own apps ect.. ?
<ikonia> welshboykev: no
<welshboykev> :(
<welshboykev> balls
<ikonia> welshboykev: the applications are installed to system file systems, you'd have to package applications up for their home directories
<tomsdale> ikonia: ok, im in fstab - it appears to be correct
<welshboykev> oww ok
<welshboykev> i sort of got you
<ikonia> tomsdale: comment them out, one at a time and find out which one it "thinks" has a problem
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, well i have some good news for you!  with gnome-mplayer under lucid it's not flickering the movie!
<welshboykev> so you can install it all for them
<tomsdale> I see, ikonia. let me try
<J_C> tomsdale: like ikonia says, each drive/partition should be labelled, like sda1, sda2 etc. do "fsck /dev/sda?" and answer the questions "y"
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, controls fade away nicely!
<sahal> hey i figured out that scim is causing my system to start slowly.  how do i fix this?  here's some lines from syslog: http://pastebin.ca/1789256
<Mike__MRM> hello
<J_C> or like ikonia says, comment out one at a time
<welshboykev> is it possabul to have just the seperate desktops so thay dont conect to my admin desktopp
<ikonia> welshboykev: yes, the desktop details are stored in each users home dir
<J_C> then fsck that partition
<zamba> i want to give a user the sudo rights to issue /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zamba> how do i express that in /etc/sudoers?
<ikonia> zamba: use visudo to edit the sudoers file and create a ALL= group for just that one command
<zamba> ikonia: you told me about as much as i already know :)
<ikonia> zamba: so what's the problem then ?
<tomsdale> J_C fsck returns clean for both, root and home partition
<zamba> ikonia: i know the basics, but not how to separate on different commands
<barf> I am going to install new mailserver on Monday
<welshboykev> ok i set up a diffrent "normal" user on the server i conect to it with vnc but thay see my desktop what am i doing wrong
<barf> Ubuntu 10.04?
<axaxaxaxa> i have problems to access printers connected to linux machine by Windows m/c s in the LAN
<unimatrix> how do i make sure the user "mpd" is able to control pulseaudio?
<Mike__MRM> can someone help me? im unable to hear any audio
<ikonia> zamba: so ALL=/etc/init.d/network
<zamba> that's not "ALL"?
<J_C> sounds like maybe a grub problem? you may want to use the rescue disk and re-install grub
<Myrtti> barf: installing a development version of Ubuntu as a mailserver is a bit foolhardy, but if you want to discuss it, join #ubuntu+1 since the discussion for 10.04 is there
<zamba> isn't that more like "NETWORK"?
<tomsdale> ikonia - I cannot change the fstab since its single user mode and read only filesystem.
<BlessJah> hi, my 100GB ext3 home partition was deleted during windows7 installation
<llutz> zamba: user ALL=ALL: /sbin/ifup /sbin/ifdown
<ikonia> tomsdale: mount -o remount rw /dev/sda1 /
<BlessJah> files are still there (i hope so), how can i get them back?
<KarmaJones> ikonia help! I just typed "sudo rm -fr /home/*/.local/share/Trash" in terminal after reading a UbuntuForums post. It didn't fix my trash applet problem and I don't know where the trash folder is now.
<J_C> ikonia: you're right, try that first
<erUSUL> KarmaJones: you removed it for good
<ikonia> KarmaJones: you're trash folder is exactly where it was before, however it looks like you've just deleted it
<pingun789> <ZykoticK9>, thanks for the good news! trying lucid yourself?
<J_C> KarmaJones: just recreate it "mkdir" etc
<KarmaJones> ikonia ok...
<reto`> maybe check the trash? ;)
<J_C> :-)
<bluebaron> my networking is slow.  it's not the network itself.  ping requests are at 20ms but it takes 10-15 seconds between pings
<ZykoticK9> pingun789, yup - lovin' it!
<zamba> llutz: what does the different ALL=(ALL) ALL stuff refer to?
<llutz> zamba: typo:        user ALL=(ALL) /sbin/ifup, /sbin/ifdown                 <- list of all commands initiated by /etc/init.d/networking
<maniaks> hey.. i want help with sound ;/
<ikonia> zamba: hosts and commands
<maniaks> i haven't this, but i installed alsa
<blakkheim> !sound > maniaks
<ubottu> maniaks, please see my private message
<llutz> zamba: man sudoers
<maniaks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard> '~$ ifconfig -a' lists: eth0, eth1, irda0, lo. '~$ lshw -class network' lists: eth0, eth1. Why is irda0 missing?
<KarmaJones> J_C so I just type mkdir? could you be more explicit? I'm kind of a newbie
<reto`> bluebaron: try using another dns (not the router, but the isp dns)
<ikonia> bullgard: because it's not a network device
<zamba> llutz: that's where i'm reading, i see no place where it's described what the different "ALL" actually refer to
<Manii> Hi, Is there a way to make AWN not have all the icons centered
<ikonia> zamba: hosts and commands
<unr3a1> reto`, There are bugs open in launchpad for freezing 9.10
<unr3a1> reto`, looks like a wide variety of things causing it
<herbero> libqt4-dev!
<J_C> KarmaJones:  instead of "rm" the directory (remove) just "mkdir -p <directory path>
<herbero> er
<reto`> unr3a1: that's the problem... hard to track
<zamba> ikonia: still makes no sense.. there's three "ALL" in ALL=(ALL) ALL
<herbero> !libqt4-dev
<usacomputertec> #networking
<zamba> ikonia: how can that then mean just hosts and commands?
<bullgard> ikonia: If lshw does not consider it a network device, what class does lshw associate it to?
<bluebaron> reto`:  i would suspect the dns if it were only the initial ping taking 10-15 secs.  after resolution and after the first successful ping, it's still taking 10-15 seconds.  also i have several other computers on this network that do not have an issue.
<herbero> ubottu: libqt4-dev
<reto`> unr3a1: try to find something that looks like "your" freeze
<KarmaJones> J_C   ok thanks
<Manii> !AWN > Manii
<ubottu> Manii, please see my private message
<unr3a1> reto`, well, it could be related to this proprietary nvidia driver bug
<J_C> KarmaJones: the command you just ran, more or less, with mkdir substituted (I can't see the command you ran on my screen anymore)
<reto`> bluebaron: other computers with linux?
<bluebaron> reto`:  i have a sheeva plug.  it's pinging no problem.
 * welshboykev cry's ... im lost
<reto`> bluebaron: try pinging with the ip address
<ikonia> zamba: first all is what hosts you're authorized on, second all is what commands you're allowed on the authorized hosts
<ikonia> bullgard: no idea the classes off the top of my head
<binMonkey> i'm installing the latest nethack and i don't understand how to extract the tar from / so that it loads all the files into /usr/games.  how do i do it?
<zamba> ikonia: and third "ALL"?
<unr3a1> reto`, the weird thing about my freezing, is that it freezes at the white ubuntu logo on startup, unless, I boot from the live CD first, then reboot.
<herbero> I am having trouble updating libqt4-dev because (I think) of my version of x, or possibly my nividia drivers (geforce 7280). Does anyone know which packages are necessary to get this running? SOme of my programs gui's are missing some stuff
<KarmaJones> J_C   ok I got it.....well the folder reappered on it's own meanwhile, thanks anyways
<herbero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1279270
<herbero> I get the error at the top
<rootpower> need some help with configuring my broadcom bcm4312 wireless adapter
<J_C> good
<herbero> but I tried updating to no avail
<reto`> unr3a1: oh... it doesn't get to X even?
<herbero> and I am now looking at nvidia kernel modules
<llutz> zamba: it's like wildcards for each of the 4 aliase-fields
<welshboykev> wow sooooo many people wanting help in here i think ill shut up lol
<Manii> Is there a way to make AWN not have all the icons centered?
<herbero> but not sure which to go for
<ikonia> zamba: there should only be two
<J_C> throw something in the trash, right click the icon and see if you can empty it
<zamba>         root           ALL = (ALL) ALL
<zamba>         %wheel         ALL = (ALL) ALL
<ikonia> zamba: that's two
<zamba> that's what mentioned in the man page
<zamba> that's three
<ikonia> zamba: no, the second is a response to ALL =
<zamba> i definitely read three "ALL" there
<unr3a1> reto`, ya, I dont get to X server.  thats MY freezing issue.  I have a friend who freezes once he is in X
<llutz> zamba: 4, user, runas,host, command
<ikonia> zamba: the second means all commands
<zamba> ikonia: well, now i understand even less
<rootpower> need some help with configuring my broadcom bcm4312 wireless adapter
<zamba> "a response to"?
<unr3a1> reto`, sorry for the confusion, I should have specified that
<ikonia> zamba: all=ls all=((all) - as in the first is ls only, the second is all commands
<llutz> zamba: 4 fields per entry, called "aliases": user, runas,host, command
<bluebaron> reto`: it does ping a lot faster ... ugh ... last time i used this computer i installed dhcpd ... i uninstalled it but it probably has something to do with that ... any ideas
<reto`> unr3a1: remove usplash and quiet(?) on the grub line
<Manii> unr3a1, if your using a really old chipset then give up, windows 7 works on my old desktop but ubuntu doesnt :P
<zamba> *sigh* i'm not getting it at all
<unr3a1> reto`, alright, I will write that down and try it to see if there are any errors.  I am at work at the moment, so I cant do it now, I am more or less looking for information.  lol
<zamba> why the (ALL) then?
<ikonia> zamba: that means all commands
<rootpower> need some help with configuring my broadcom bcm4312 wireless adapter
<zamba> ikonia: and ALL doesn't?
<unr3a1> Manii, its a brand new computer.  Intel core i7 920, 4GB of RAM, Nvidia GT220 graphics card
<filip89> hi i need a help, after kernel update my sound is not working
<bullgard> ikonia: Thank you.
<ikonia> zamba: the first ALL is "define all" the (ALL) is "all commands
<Araiya> Celebration! After 8 failed installs, I finally got Ubuntu to install on this Winterm WT9455XL. :)
<zamba> ikonia: gah :D
<J_C> rootpower: do you have b43-fwcutter installed?
<zamba> ikonia: totally not getting it
<bluebaron> everyone, after installing and uninstalling dhcpd, i'm having slow network issues.  pings return in 20ms but the time in between is 10-20 seconds even after dns resolution; however, if i ping by ip, it doesn't do this.  i'm assuming i did something wrong with dhcpd ... anyone know what would cause this?
<tomsdale> ikonia: strange - I commented out all fstab entries and replaced them with a /dev/sda/   /   instead the blkid - its still the same problem and it looks for disk by uuid.
<ikonia> zamba: ok, here we go
<ikonia> tomsdale: sda is not a partition
<tomsdale> ikonia: sry , dev/sda1   mounted on root
<filip89> i already reinstall alsa to newer one, but it did not help
<ikonia> tomsdale: that's the whole disk, that would be an error
<tomsdale> I know
<ikonia> zamba: ok, so the ALL= means "what is the list of all commands the users can run"
<filip89> also it distroyed my sound at win
<bluebaron> filip89: you probably have to install from the latest alsa sources
<ikonia> zamba: follow that ?
<Manii> unr3a1, lol okay, ignore me :P
<zamba> ikonia: so it's like a variable?
<zamba> ikonia: or.. rather.. a key..?
<reto`> bluebaron: I have a similar problem with my router... it just doesn't work well with gnu/linux and dns... I always have to set my dns to the isp instead of the gateway
<ikonia> zamba: yes, so ALL=ls would mean, all the commands you can run is "ls" only
<Manii> Is there a way to make AWN not have all the icons centered?
<filip89> bluebaron: i made allready
<zamba> ikonia: why not just call it COMMANDS=?
<ikonia> zamba: I didn't write sudo
<bluebaron> reto`: thank you ... i will try that immediately
<ikonia> zamba: (and you can actually do it like that)
<zamba> ikonia: but you agree it makes more sense?
<ikonia> zamba: not really,
<ikonia> zamba: so ALL=(ALL) means you can run all commands
<unr3a1> Manii, lol...
<ikonia> zamba: you can make sudo MUCH more complicated with veriables like COMMANDS so ALL=(GROUP@ COMMANDS) etc, that's why "ALL" is used,
<zamba> where the paranthesis indicate that it is a reserved keyword or something and should be interpreted directly?
<ikonia> zamba: pretty much yes
<zamba> the last one, then?
<zamba> ALL=(ALL) ALL?
<ikonia> the last one is the hosts
<unr3a1> Manii, my friends computer is older.  HP pavilion P4 @ 3.20 GHz, 1.5GB of RAM
<bluebaron> reto`: 5 gold stars ... you have a tp-link par chance?.
<Manii> unr3a1, I mean REALLY old, im talking about a VIA chip....
<unr3a1> Manii, oh... lol.  yea none of them are that old.  lol
<bluebaron> Royall: from ontario?
<Royall> no
<reto`> bluebaron: no, some cheap siemens
<tomsdale> is it possible that the error is with grub - not with the fstab. you have to give the uuid to grub as well and I have the feeling it never reaches the fstab
<bluebaron> Royall: ah ... thought you were a leafs fan
<bluebaron> reto`: cool ... thanks buds
<reto`> bluebaron: yw
<pyr0path> hey guys got a question.. im on the latest linux kernel, ubuntu 9.10 and i am unable to use the -Make- command
<pyr0path> why the hell not?
<zamba> ikonia: ok, so to summarize.. if i want a specific user to be able to bring down and up the network interfaces, then i need him to have access to ifup and ifdown?
<zamba> ikonia: so like: user ALL=/sbin/ifup, /sbin/ifdown ALL?
<ikonia> zamba: just ifconfig should do it
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> pyr0path: the kernel has nothing to do with "make" what are you trying to build
<zamba> ikonia: and that means he can run /etc/init.d/networking script as well?
<pyr0path> everytime i try i get an error WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<pyr0path> If you experience build errors, try
<pyr0path> 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<ikonia> zamba: no, that's a seperate command
<ikonia> pyr0path: what are you trying to build
<pyr0path> trying to compile the ipwraw drivers for my wireless card
<pyr0path> im currently using the iwl3945 intel drivers
<ikonia> so set SHELL=/bin/bash as the error suggests
<pyr0path> ikonia, i did
<pachu> HELLO
<unr3a1> reto`, Manii, the other thing is that when I do get booted into Linux, I am not able to right click on internet items ad do a "save as".  firefox just will NOT load the save as window to select a location
<pyr0path> still the same problem
<ikonia> pyr0path: type "echo $SHELL"
<pachu> my name is paco
<pyr0path> k lemme try that
<Sonja> whenever my netbook goes to sleep mode, i can never wake it up again
<pachu> hello
<Sonja> i have to pyhsically press the power button a long time to forcre a shutdown
<pyr0path> hmmm
<BlessJah> i've deleted 100 gib partition, files are still there, how can i recover it?
<pyr0path> its set to /bin/bash
<pachu> spain
<Rush3d> Can anyone help me install adobe flash players?
<Sonja> Rush3d:  use linux mint
<pachu> im spain
<Rush3d> Sonja, where can I get that?
<ikonia> pyr0path: pastebin the full output in a pastebin
<ikonia> Sonja: why ? why should he use mint
<ikonia> Rush3d: ignore that random statment
<ikonia> Rush3d: flash is available on ubuntu
<Rush3d> Ok.
<Sonja> because linux mint comes with flash already set up nicely
<hvgotcodes> join #tux-on-ice
<ikonia> Rush3d: install the package flashplugin-nongree
<defrysk> f
<Sonja> with ubuntu you have to do extra work to try to make flash work
<Rush3d> Ok ikonia
<pachu> tus mulasç
<ikonia> Sonja: so you're saying rather than install one package in ubuntu - re-install the whole distro
<elyssonmr> can anybody help me with QT instalation?
<BlessJah> 16
<Araiya> Rush3d: from a terminal, you may want to try `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree` if you want adobe's option. There are a couple of otehrs.
<Araiya> others*
<iWolf> !flash | Sonja
<ubottu> Sonja: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Araiya> Oooor use iWolf+ubottu's suggestion. :)
<ikonia> Rush3d: the package flashplugin-nonfree should be all you need
<Rush3d> Ikonia, it just says
<iWolf> There should be a package in the Software Center, so search flash @ Sonja
<iWolf> I find that easier
<Jaimie> browser dependant ofc, opera does its own thing for flash
<unr3a1> reto`, Manii, 9.04 was working fine on my desktop, so I will most likely just format and go back to that.  thanks for all the info and input.  it really helped.
<Rush3d> Ikonia, i get this: http://pastebin.com/m35495489
 * Araiya doesn't have a gui installed, so can't assist on that all that well. :)
<ikonia> Rush3d: do "sudo apt-get update" first
<Rush3d> Ok Ikonia
<ikonia> Rush3d: actually can you also show me "uname -a" in this channel please
<defrysk> why not just install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Rush3d> Ikonia, what is that?
<loca|host> does anyone have firefox crashing when enabling firebug console ?
<ikonia> Rush3d: command shows some system info
<Rush3d> vmadmin@HOSTBOx:~$ uname -a
<Rush3d> Linux HOSTBOx 2.6.24-27-server #1 SMP Thu Jan 28 00:36:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Rush3d> vmadmin@HOSTBOx:~$
<ikonia> loca|host: someone was complaining about that yesterday, make sure you're using the lastest firefox package on ubuntu 9.10
<reto`> unr3a1: ok, just try and see without usplash and you should see where it freezes
<ikonia> Rush3d: what ubuntu version is that ?
<Rush3d> I have no idea
<Rush3d> I think I have 7.04
<Myrtti> that's a bit, old...
<ikonia> Rush3d: that's end of life/unsupported now
<loca|host> ikonia, sure it is, firefox                                    3.5.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1
<Jaimie> sudo apt-get upgrade time :)
<Rush3d> umm
<Rush3d> How do I find out
<Enelar> Hello, somebody know russian language?
<ikonia> Rush3d: that's probably why you can't install updates any more as your repo files are pointing at non-existing repos
<vlt> Hello.  I opened a VOB sequence in avidemux and want to save a PCM audio wav file? How to do this?
<ikonia> Rush3d: do an "sudo apt-get update" see if it errors
<Rush3d> Ikonia, I just installed about 356 updates
<Rush3d> an hour ago
<ikonia> loca|host: there is a bug launched with ubuntu for that
<nOStahl> hey guys, is it possible to have 2 sata hdd and 1 ide running in my computer
<ikonia> nOStahl: yes
<Myrtti> Rush3d: lsb_release -r on the commanline?
<cmp> ikonia, i have got some numbers after i did what you told me
<nOStahl> when i try to hook them all up it wont go past post screen
<Enelar> People, can somebody help me?
<nOStahl> could it be the jumper setting on the ide hd?
<Enelar> I have a question
<ikonia> cmp: you should have got no output, it should have wrote it all to a file
<ikonia> Enelar: ask a question then
<the_real_dave> nOStahl: look at the bios settigns
<Rush3d> Myritti
<Rush3d> I have 8.04
<Myrtti> Rush3d: great
<Rush3d> Ikonia, I have 8.04 ubuntu.
<ikonia> I saw
<Rush3d> K.
<the_real_dave> nOStahl: you should set the IDE drive to slave if it's not your booting drive
<Rush3d> So how can I install flash player?
<unr3a1> reto`, yea, I will definitely do that first.  thanks again
<pyr0path> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d78dd1d5e
<nOStahl> the ide one is the master
<the_real_dave> Enelar: ask your question mate
<Enelar> I have 2 soundcard. One on motherboard. But alsa work only with
<nOStahl> its what ubunntu is installed too
<jrib> !flash | Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<the_real_dave> nOStahl: are you booting from it?
<nOStahl> what do i need to do too  the two sata hd's to enable me to boot
<nOStahl> yes
<ikonia> pyr0path: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Rush3d> !restricted | rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d, please see my private message
<ikonia> pyr0path: that's the error - you're in the wrong directory
<ikonia> pyr0path: you have to be in the source directory to build it
<the_real_dave> nOStahl: can you see the sata drives in the BIOS?
<cmp> ikonia, the number i got it at the end of the line which was in the recovery mood... it was - 20100207200
<Enelar> but alsa working only with soundcart, that not in motherboard)
<ujjain> Why does Ubuntu not have a universal cut, copy and paste?
<kostkon> Rush3d, install the "adobe-flashplugin" to get the latest flash in 8.04. not the "flashplugin-nonfree" package.
<matthew_> guys can sum 1 help me get my wireless connection to accept my password
<ikonia> cmp: do you now have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pyr0path> hmmm
<the_real_dave> ujjain: control and c just like in windows ;)
<pyr0path> thought i was
<Enelar> I want for example watch video on first soudcart, and talk skype on second
<ikonia> pyr0path: no - you're in your home dir as "ls" whos you
<cmp> i dont know how to find if ikonia, please tell me an easy way to reach it and i will tell you
<ikonia> shows you
<jrib> ujjain: it does, what do you mean exactly?
<nOStahl> ide drive is set to master
<Xial> !u | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<DavidJHeinrich> how do I d/l a LiveCD to boot / install Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit?
<pyr0path> ohhh
<nOStahl> it wont let me go into bios  if i boot with all of them hooked up
<Rush3d> Kostkon, E: Coulden't find package adobe-flash plugin
<ikonia> cmp: as I told you before, open a file manager and go to /etc/X11 directory and see if there is a file called xorg.conf
<ujjain> jrib: ctrl-c, ctrl-v dont work in terminal, in ddd, just in gedit
<nOStahl> just if i have 1 sata and 1 ide i can go into bios
<matthew_> any 1?
<the_real_dave> nOStahl: it won't even post?
<nOStahl> or two sata's i can go into bios
<Rush3d> Kostkon:  E: Coulden't find package adobe-flash plugin
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: go to ubuntu.com's download page
<ikonia> Rush3d: no space
<nOStahl> just hangs on hp bios screen
<blakkheim> matthew_: read what was said to you
<jrib> ujjain: in terminal, use shift-ctrl-c (and v).  Traditionally ctrl-c has a different function.  Don't know what ddd is
<cmp> ikonia, what is file manager and how to get it
<Xial> DavidJHeinrich: on the download page, you are looking for "Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows"
<cmp> ikonia, ok igot it
<kostkon> Rush3d, go in system → administration → software sources and in the "3d party software" enable the "Partner" repository and then press Reload and try again
<cmp> wait
<matthew_> what that u is the 21st letter in the greek alphabet
<Rush3d> Ok kost
<blakkheim> matthew_: yes
<kostkon> Rush3d, 3rd party software tab*
<Xial> This will reveal the 64-bit download option.
<ikonia> matthew_: he means please try to type in clear english, you rather than U
<the_real_dave> nOStahl: thats strange :S what BIOS version have you?
<loca|host> ikonia, a 64b bug: http://blog.getfirebug.com/2010/01/19/64-bit-firefox-on-linux-crashes-with-firebug-1-5-0/
<ikonia> loca|host: it's also intermittant, eg: I'm using it here with no issues
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: I only see 32-bit
<DavidJHeinrich> ikonia: I go here :http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Rush3d> Kostkon, Do i check the
<the_real_dave> !offtopic | matthew_:
<ubottu> matthew_:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rush3d> Aggh
<Xial> DavidJHeinrich: on the download page, you are looking for "Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows"
<matthew_> okay so why are  you bothered by shortened english when most of the online community understands it?
<DavidJHeinrich> nm, figured out
<kostkon> Rush3d, did you manage to find it?
<axaxaxaxa> i have problems to access printers connected to linux machine by Windows m/c s in the LAN
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: see "alternative download options"
<cmp> ikonia, i thought i got it but i didnt - so guide me please how to find the file manager
<loca|host> ikonia, yours is 64b ?
<DavidJHeinrich> thanks, just figured out
<Rush3d> Kostkon: yes I did.
<ikonia> cmp: ok - lets back up
<kostkon> Rush3d, ok
<ikonia> loca|host: yes
<Xial> matthew_: it's a polite way of saying "ENGLISH. Speak it."
<matthew_> more like pompus to be honest
<ikonia> cmp: I strongly suggest you have a read of the basics at https://help.ubuntu.com
<jrib> matthew_: remember it's hard for people for whom english is a second language to understand
<axaxaxaxa> i installed samba but dont know how to configure it
<ikonia> cmp: you need to have a little understanding of the basics of how to use the desktop
<Rush3d> Kostkon: Thank you, It is installing via terminal now.
<kostkon> Rush3d, :)
<nOStahl> v01.11
<ikonia> cmp: it will make moving forward much easier
<DavidJHeinrich> is here any reason for 64-bit Ubuntu over 32-bit if the person doesn't ave more htan 3GB RAM?
<Enelar> I have 2 soundcards. 1 - on motherboard(M), second SoundBlaster (SB). I want listen musik on SB, and talk skype on M, but ubuntu see onlu SB card. What I should do?
<jrib> DavidJHeinrich: not really, no
<blakkheim> DavidJHeinrich: no
<ikonia> DavidJHeinrich: nope
<cmp> ikonia, cant you tell me how to reach it ?
<matthew_> yet the funniest thing is people from other languages can speak english better than we can =P
<loca|host> ikonia, i'll revert to firebug 1.4 till it will be fixed
<DavidJHeinrich> k, thanks
<the_real_dave> matthew_: It ain't that hard to type "you" and it makes it a lot clearer for people who's first language isn't enlish
<matthew_> but do u know how to fix it
<axaxaxaxa> !samba | axaxaxaxa
<ubottu> axaxaxaxa, please see my private message
<ikonia> cmp: you've been in here a few times and you don't know how to open the file browser ?? I suggest you read the basics on https://help.ubuntu.com or you'll never be in a position to get help easier
<Xial> DavidJHeinrich, perhaps if you are on hardware that can actually hold more than 4GB of RAM, and consider upgrading in the future, it could be an advantage.
<Rush3d> !samba | Xial
<ubottu> Xial: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> cmp: knowing the basics makes it easier to work with you and you'll find it easier to get more out of ubuntu
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi there. I'm trying to get a game to run on PlayOnLinux (Fallout Online), but I can't seem to get the manual installations to work. Does anyone have any experience with this program at all?
<Rush3d> !adobe | ikonia
<Rush3d> lol.
<ikonia> Rush3d: I know how to use it
<Rush3d> :)
<Xial> Rush3d, I'm not asking about samba, though I have the helpdocs open in my browser.
<matthew_> or was your big rant on my chosen typing just to waste time?
<highfiver> is ubuntu taking part in gsoc 2010?
<Rush3d> oh.
<cmp> ikonia, like : file manager is located in ...... and then you will see ..... and then you will do ......... this is how i teach people - not to let them just read by them selves something not easy to be understood
<DavidJHeinrich> Xial: ahh, ok, thanks
<DavidJHeinrich> Xial: if you start with 32-bit ubuntu, can u upgrade to 64-bit version or no?
<blakkheim> DavidJHeinrich: no
<ikonia> cmp: ok - so I'm teaching you to read https://help.ubuntu.com so you understadn the basics of how to use ubuntu, then people in here can help you easier
<Xial> matthew_, if you have a question, ask it, and ask it in english. I assume you have at least 66 keys on that keyboard, so try using them.
<heyyou> hello can someone help me to install the driver for my wlan adapter?
<ikonia> guys, lets tone it down a little, it's an easy mistake to make, and I'm sure matthew_ will type in english now
<milicap> hello
<milicap> how add header
<milicap> curses.h
<vibowit> hello all
<milicap> on Ubuntu 8.4
<jrib> milicap: why?
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, does "Fallout Online" go by some other name as well?
<milicap> i need header
<the_real_dave> cmp: its useful to understand the basics of an OS before you try to get help. Basics as in accessing files ;)
<milicap> for Clear screen
<matthew_> well i have been using them and no one answers so in all honesty if no one can be bothered to reply to what i write does me using u rather than you really matter?
<DavidJHeinrich> thanks all, I'll just d/l both...getting for g/f, have to ask her if she might upgrade RAM
<ikonia> matthew_: please just try to type in clear english, it's easire for people to understand, I missed your question, so ask it again
<reto`> matthew_: u r right ;
<Ari_Lazarus> ZykoticK9: Yes. FOnline 2238.
<ikonia> matthew_: it's a fast moving room, sometimes you need to repeat it or wait for people to know the answer to join
<reto`> matthew_: )
<Xial> DavidJHeinrich, if her hardware supports 64-bit, might as well go that route.
<milicap> any c programmer here ?
<ikonia> milicap: just ask your question
<quietrack> I was wondering when CUDA, OpenCL support (latest nVidia drive) would be available through Ubuntu's Software Center (I've gotten the driver to install but it was kinda iffy last time I tried)
<the_real_dave> matthew_: sometimes there's just no-one in the room who knows the answer ;) ask again
<matthew_> all i need is a solution for my wireless software that is built into ubuntu to accept my password
<milicap> ikona i want to programm for cls
<jrib> milicap: you probably want libncurses5-edv
<milicap> in C
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, i see a "Fallout 3" and "fallout tactics" "fallout 2" but no "Fallout Online" or "Fonline 2238"
<milicap> for UNIX
<ikonia> milicap: ok, so what's the question ?
<milicap> i need curses.h header
<ikonia> matthew_: what wirless card do you have
<panfist> when i boot in to memtest, it consistently shows that i get errors on the same three addresses...is there a way to block these addresses from use?
<MoPi> OP: Guest17851 is a spambot
<dbertaso> Alguien me puede decir porque ubuntu desktop 9.10 64 bits no ve mas de 3gb RAM
<the_real_dave> matthew_: is it rejecting your password? Is your wireless card working?
<blakkheim> !br | dbertaso
<ubottu> dbertaso: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<matthew_> i got a usb belkin dongle
<ikonia> MoPi: please join #ubuntu-ops
<Ari_Lazarus> ZykoticK9: Yeah, I'm trying to do a manual install. What happens is that it'll emulate the program, but the actual launcher won't be made. So if I want to play the game, I have to 'install' it every time.
<dbertaso> Something else explain to me what ubuntu 9.10 desktop 64 bits don't see more de sgb RAM
<ikonia> matthew_: Hmmm not sure what belkins suppor is like these days, but using gnome-network-manager applet you should be able to put in a password IF your card is seen
<the_real_dave> matthew_: has it been detected? Does it list available networks?
<matthew_> and yep it is working since im dual booting off windows 7 through wubi
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, if you can't tell me the name of the game i can't help...  help me help you.
<heyyou> hi i tried to install my wlan adapters driver using ndiswrapper but it doesnt show up in ifconfig what can i do?
<matthew_> yeh it lists available networks but with no signal
<Xial> panfist: sounds like you've got a bad dimm. only way around that that I am aware of is to swap with a known good dimm.
<matthew_> though a wifi scan (program) does show signal for the routers
<candy> how to get direct download link for youtube videos??
<the_real_dave> matthew_: and I presume it works whilst in windows, same distance from the access point and that?
<Ari_Lazarus> ZykoticK9: It might not be popular enough to warrant its own entry. It's a mod based off Fallout 2 I think. http://fonline2238.blogspot.com/ is the website
<Rush3d> Ikonia: Is there any way I can install Java Devolopment Kit (JDK)
<quietrack> aka: does anyone know if I will have less problems with the latest nVidia driver since Ubuntu's latest batch of updates (including new kernel)?
<blakkheim> candy: i'm sure you've asked that here not long ago and i answered you
<matthew_> yes it does work in windows
<ikonia> matthew_: have you tried gnome-network-manager ?
<Rush3d> Ikonia: Is there any way I can install Java Devolopment Kit (JDK)
<panfist> xial i'm not sure if this address corresponds to a location in the ram near the 'end' (if that even makes sense) because this machine has never shown any stability problems
<SemiBz> Rush3d: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<the_real_dave> candy: an easy way to save youtube videos is to let them load in a browser, then navigate to /tmp and copy the flash video
<tomi05> hey ppl
<candy> blakkheim, but i dint get from the one u told me
<matthew_> the gnome manager was already pre installed
<blakkheim> candy: sudo aptitude install youtube-dl
<the_real_dave> matthew_: try using wicd instead of nm-applet?
<candy> the_real_dave, i know that, but wht to do for long videos n if my internet is slow
<blakkheim> candy: then just run "youtube-dl <urlofthevideo>"
<heyyou>  hi i tried to install my wlan adapters driver using ndiswrapper but it doesnt show up in ifconfig what can i do?
<Araiya> panfist - I'd be tempted to pull one stick, hit it with your memory test and isolate it that way.
<ZykoticK9> Ari_Lazarus, thanks.  so looks like there is no WineDB entry for it i'm affraid, i haven't used PlayonLinux in a long time - forget where it installs everything to, but if you can figure that out you should be able to create a manual lanuch for the game
<matthew_> installing wicd now
<candy> blakkheim, run from from where??
<Jef91> How can I remove old kernels from my Ubuntu system?
<blakkheim> candy: the terminal
<the_real_dave> candy: getting a direct link won't change the speed
<panfist> xial i ran the test only because i'm running it on most of my machines out of curiosity. the one machine that was actually unstable has only shown one error in 24 hours, which may or may not be a statistical anomaly
<the_real_dave> matthew_: let us know how it goes. NM-Applet can be annoying sometimes
<Ari_Lazarus> I'll try. Thanks anyway!
<heyyou>  hi i tried to install my wlan adapters driver using ndiswrapper but it doesnt show up in ifconfig what can i do?
<quietrack> if anyone knows OpenCL stuff pol
<panfist> araiya the funny thing is i'm not even concerned with that machine...the one machine that prompted me to run memtests in general has shown only one error in 24 hours
<quietrack> please PM me
<the_real_dave> !hi | tomi05:
<ubottu> tomi05:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<candy> blakkheim, wait i ll try one and get back to you, thx
<ikonia> quietrack: just ask your question
<candy> the_real_dave, that was not my query
<Araiya> panfist - that is quirky, indeed.
<iWolf> !PM | quietrack
<ubottu> quietrack: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<matthew_> i installed it and it gave me a message saying it couldn't find some resources and now neither gnome or wcid are showing
<heyyou>  hi i tried to install my wlan adapters driver using ndiswrapper but it doesnt show up in ifconfig what can i do?
<Rush3d> Ikonia: 3993
<Rush3d> o wait
<the_real_dave> matthew_: you installed wicd before you uninstalled nm-aplet right?
<Rush3d> mao
<ikonia> Rush3d: what ?
<quietrack> ikonia: sure, I've been having trouble with nVidia's latest driver and was at least wondering when the Ubuntu people thought the might be able to clear it through to the Software Center
<Rush3d> Ikonia: Can i install JDK (java devolopment kit)?
<panfist> i have an unstable machine which will usually crash within an hour of a cold boot. I can move my mouse cursor around, but nothing else. I can't switch to another tty, i can't restart X, i can't SSH into it...
<dbertaso> Alguien podria decirme porque ubuntu 9.10 64 bits no puede direccionar mas de 3gb de ram
<the_real_dave> matthew_: its probably missing dependancies which it now can't get becuase you've no network. can you connect to a wired network?
<LADmaticCA> Jef91, you can remove them through synaptic. Use the search option and type "linux-image-2"
<ikonia> Rush3d: "yes" look in the package manager - as with every other instalaltion question you've asked
<panfist> which is really strange that the cursor is still responsive but nothing else is
<blakkheim> panfist: sounds like a hardware problem
<ReJoiN> hello?
<Jef91> LADmaticCA - thanks just found that on google
<Rush3d> Ok Iko
<the_real_dave> ! hi | ReJoiN
<ubottu> ReJoiN: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blakkheim> !english | dbertaso
<ubottu> dbertaso: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Xial> heyyou, sorry, I don't have an answer for you on that. you're not being ignored, though -- someone will hopefully have a solution for you.
<LADmaticCA> Jef91, ok cool
<ikonia> quietrack: as far as I'm aware there is no plan to update the nvidia drivers at this time
<ReJoiN> i have a really annoying problem with quake
<candy> blakkheim, thanks, can u help me one more thing??
<heyyou> Xial, ok, ill wait then
<blakkheim> candy: sure, what is it?
<Braden_> I'm having trouble deciding between ubuntu netbook remix  or jolicloud for my aspire one, what do you guys recommened?
<panfist> blakkheim is there a way to diagnose that for sure?
<Jef91> removing kernels free up space in /boot right?
<dbertaso> why ubuntu 9.10 64 bits desktop don't recognize more 3GB of ram
<blakkheim> panfist: you could run memtest86+ on the machine from a livecd
<candy> blakkheim, i downloaded skype but i couldnt install it, packet manager says the file is corrupted or u have no permission to open it
<quietrack> ikonia: could someone be petitioned to make plans? As soon as Ubuntu supports CUDA, OpenCL ... this becomes my primary development OS
<Jef91> dbertaso - How much ram is in it and is any shared to video memory?
<ReJoiN> this morning i installed my nvidia drivers, and ran quake, which i previously ran in windowed mode in 320x240
<candy> blakkheim, what to do?? i want skype to chat with my family abroad
<blakkheim> candy: i've never used skype, sorry
<reto`> heyyou: try to fiddle around with ndiswrapper on the command line... if the card is not showing up in ifconfig then take another driver/version... it can be a hassle and sometimes it doesn't work at all... check the logs, dmesg etc.
<ikonia> quietrack: you could log a feature/update request on launchpad.net
<the_real_dave> ReJoiN: and the problem is?
<quietrack> neat, I will look into that ... thank you
<candy> blakkheim, any other option of video chat??
<blakkheim> candy: skype will work in ubuntu, it's just that i've never used it. i'm sure someone else can help you with it.
<ReJoiN> then i set the resolution to about 800x600 and now when i run it in full screen and when i start the game, the monitor turns off and it says "out of range 81,6 hz"
<matthew_> right got wcid back up and trying to validate my connection
<matthew_> while I am waiting i got a problem with my desktop where if i move my mouse to the right it will scroll my screen off the side of the desktop so it shows black and nothing can be placed there
<matthew_> it was unable to get ip address
<gsker> Hey all! (lucid) I'm trying to figure out how to turn off the framebuffer during the kernel startup?  I've tried all kinds of stuff but in a console the monitor just shows "Out of Range"
<FloodBot3> matthew_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Araiya> candy, I think pidgin should have video at this point.
<dbertaso> How to know how much ram is shared in video memory, the machines is toshiba laptop with 4GB RAm and video intel native
<blakkheim> !lucid > gsker
<ubottu> gsker, please see my private message
<Araiya> (except on Windows machines)
<guntbert> !lucid | gsker
<ikonia> dbertaso: that's normally machine specific, some can set it in the bios
<Braden_> I'm having trouble deciding between ubuntu netbook remix  or jolicloud for my aspire one, what do you guys recommened?
<ubottu> gsker: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ivansmo> Dreamweaver equivalent?????
<ReJoiN> i removed quake and downloaded it again, but still the same problem
<Jef91> dbertaso -Bios settings
<candy> blakkheim, i came here many times with same problem, nobody gave worthy solution
<ivansmo> for XUBUNTU 8.04
<Jef91> ivansmo - komposer
<ReJoiN> the_holstar, any ideas
<ikonia> Braden_: it's personal prefernce, try them, see what you like
<candy> Araiya, no it hasnt i think
<Jef91> ivansmo - www.osalt.com
<panfist> blakkheim i did run memtest and got one error in 24 hours over 20 passes...so i'm thinking that's nothing out of the ordinary
<blakkheim> !skype > candy
<ubottu> candy, please see my private message
<boondoklife> candy:  I have skype on my box and it works fine, video and all.
<riki> hi people
<riki> I have to restore the grub, but following the lead of the wiki can not do it, gives me an error with chroot and I can not reinstall the boot
<heyyou> reto, ndiswrapper -l seems ok, i followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<dbertaso> Thank you, i will check that
<matthew__> hi sorry i got disconnected but my wireless cant find an ip address
<blakkheim> panfist: i would replace the ram then to be honest
<blakkheim> candy: check that PM for some instructions
<matthew__> though through a wired connection with the same router I am able to talk to you know
<ivansmo> Jef91 THX
<Braden_> ikonia: is jolicloud of 9.04 or 8.10?
<Araiya> candy, I do stand corrected -- looks like video and voice are only for XMPP in pidgin.
<candy> boondoklife, i cannot install it. i have downladed but,
<Jef91> braden_ 9.04
<candy> blakkheim, ok
<ikonia> Braden_: don't know
<motaka2> anyone can help me installing php5.3 on linux?
<Jef91> braden_ Its very modded though, for instance uses 3.5 firefox
<Braden_> oh ok
<Araiya> Arright. It's time to put this box in her place. Happy times.
<panfist> blakkheim you do know that a small amount of errors is normal right?
<panfist> one error in 24 hours to me doesn't have a strong correlation to crashes every hour for not apparent reason
<blakkheim> panfist: lockups like that happening regularly aren't normal, though. it was just my advice, you can take it or leave it.
<panfist> i will replace the ram i just doubt i will be getting to the bottom of my problem
<Idlehead> I installed a driver for ATI cards via envyng, now after the boot it locks up. i can't switch the tty to uninstall the driver. what do?
<blakkheim> panfist: then follow up with me on it after you have replaced it and maybe we can think of something else to check
<ReJoiN> any ideas for the quake problem?
<Emperium> hello, I need some help in here please, After an update, my ubuntu 9.10 (installed using wubi) doesn't strat. the update installed the grub 1.97 beta 2 version. what should I do to fix this? thank you
<Xial> 15SAABM2A`
<jellow_> Idlehead: Rescuse mode or live cd.
<highfiver> is ubuntu participating in gsoc this year
<Emperium> I'm noob in ubuntu
<Xial> ... sorry. dropped the keyboard there.
<Idlehead> jellow_: rescue mode... of course. why couldn't i think of that... thank you :)
<guntbert> !ot | highfiver
<ubottu> highfiver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> Emperium: i would avoid using wubi if i was you, it has issues like this. try a real installation :)
<ivansmo> Jef91 please tell me the terminal command for install FULL openoffice package
<jellow_> Idlehead: Good luck =)
<Jef91> ivansmo sudo apt-get install openoffice.org*
<ivansmo> THX
<Jef91> ivansmo that will install ALL open office packages
<ivansmo> great
<Emperium> anders "blakkheim" :) in my organization we use Win and my laptot has to have win installed.
<Jef91> Emperium Virtual Box?...
<ivansmo> Is there in openoffice some html editor?
<ivansmo> I dont need some special tools
<Emperium> nop, dont like VM
<Jef91> Ivansmo - you can make pages in writer
<danny> +i
<blakkheim> Emperium: you can dual boot
<Jef91> Ivansmo - but it leaves piles of OOO tags in the html code
<ivansmo> Jef91, I just need the editor with HTML split screen design and code :D
<mandi> can anyone tell me how to test the internet in a live session without using the web browser?
<Emperium> yes, when I choose Ubuntu
<blakkheim> mandi: ping -c 1 google.com
<guntbert> !html | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Emperium> it apears this msg sh grub>
<mandi> blakkheim: thx
<Jef91> ivansmo - check http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<Emperium> I think that ubuntu can't find the partion
<tomsdale> ikonia: I think I know the source of the problem. It appears its a 9.04 ubuntu with a 9.10 update halfway done.
<Jef91> ivansmo - Do you own dreamweaver? If so it runs very well via Wine
<reto`> mandi: test if it works?
<heyyou> can i use the same swap partition for ubuntu and opensuse?
<mandi> computer i'm testing is a little slow at the moment - it's kind of locked, but will test in a sec
<ivansmo> THX guys, I have 2 pages myown but I make those on win app and now I need some linux based program that is good for html editing nothing else :)
<the_real_dave> matthew_: could be a dhcp problem on your router's side?
<reto`> heyyou: yes
<har> ivansmo, gedit works well and I thnk has sytax highlighting for html
<Jef91> ivansmo - personally I just use gedit and have a web page open next to viewing the local file
<mandi> reto`: yes - test to see if internet works before installing ubuntu
<xiambax> Anyone know why my bios would show my system running at 2.0ghz but when i uname it shows its running at 1ghz?
<Emperium> I've test this commands, but it doesn't wok --> "linux /boot/vmlinuz.xxx14-generic root=/dev/sda1 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro"
<ivansmo> Jef91 I dont want use wine :)
<reto`> mandi: before installing ubuntu? where do you want to test?
<Emperium> and then "initrd /boot/initrdxxx-14-generic"
<Jef91> ivansmo - Wine is great software when it works. I use it for MS Office and a few games
<blakkheim> xiambax: cpu scaling
<ivansmo> I want to se how to use linux OS without wine or some other windows emulator programs
<Emperium> boot
<xiambax> blackkheim, whats that mean?
<Lordy92> Salut
<Jef91> ivansmo - personally I just use gedit and have a web page open next to viewing the local file <- thats your best bet ;)
<Idlehead> jellow_: worked like a charm. my girlfriend is now finally able to surf youtube again xD
<Jef91> gedit has wonderful syntax highlighting
<mandi> reto`: i'm checking to make sure all my hardware works on an old desktop computer - modem is ethernet connected to it and i am trying to make sure it's supported
<Jef91> Alrighty peeps, taking off. Homework time.
<ivansmo> OK guys THX werry much
<ivansmo> :)
<mandi> reto`: already did 1 install out of 4 computers
<ivansmo> this is great help for newbies
<reto`> mandi: ah from the live cd?
<ivansmo> this is my fifth day using linux and it is cool
<xiambax_> Whats cpu scaling
<infid> ivansmo: don't look back :D
<mandi> reto`: well, live session on USB - had problems with CD
<matthew_> hi I'm back I've tried the wicd network manager and when i try to connect with wireless it cannot find an Ip address =(
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<har> ivansmo: also check out kompozer
<the_real_dave> matthew_: could it be a dhcp issue on your routers side?
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: does it work if you set an ip address manually?
<ivansmo> I try kompozer but terminal says no package
<amazyed> hi
<deech> Hi all I am running Karmic on a Macbook 22,2 and I have a couple of questions. (1) How do I get a middle-mouse click to work? And (2) is there some way to get my function keys to be both functions and media keys. Appreciate your help.
<har> you have to install kompozer
<ivansmo> apt-get install kompozer and error message says E: couldnt find package kompozer
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | deech
<ubottu> deech: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip> !find komp
<ubottu> Found: kompare, komparator, kompozer, kompozer-data, kompozer-dev
<har> ivansmo: what ubuntu version are you runnin?
<ivansmo> XUBUNTU 8.04
<deech> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<matthew_> it failed to connect to access point
<ActionParsnip> !info kompozer hardy
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<candy> ivansmo, did u update first the software center and tried??
<ActionParsnip> ivansmo: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<ivansmo> har   I dont need kompozer for now, I will se how openoffice manage editing pages
<reto`> why is aptitude not recommended in here? it's better than apt-get from what I hear...
<candy> ivansmo, try sudo apt=get update and then try to install again what u want
<candy> ivansmo, sorry its sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> reto`: both are recommended and supported. neither is better
<ivansmo> My Xubuntu is up to date since last night :)
<ivansmo> I check that every day
<ivansmo> :)
<har> ivansmo: I don't think I would use openoffice
<ActionParsnip> ivansmo: are the universe repos enabled?
<har> try gedit instead if you don't want to mess with kompozer
 * I^llGetOverIt е възмутен от големият БЪГ Фейсбук
<blakkheim> !info cron-apt | ivansmo
<ubottu> ivansmo: cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 220 kB
<reto`> ActionParsnip: oh yes... aptitude is much better...
<har> ivansmo: or vim :)
<blakkheim> ivansmo: that's a good tool for auto-updates
<ivansmo> Guys now I cant openoffice is installing FULL package :)
<ActionParsnip> reto`: thats your opinion. not hard fact
<ActionParsnip> reto`: there is no better or best
<ivansmo> 34 minutes left :)
<blakkheim> i agree about aptitude being better than apt-get
<Xial> I don't see the difference between aptitude and apt-get, other than the cow powers.
<matthew_> any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> i've used apt-get in all debian based systems ive used and its been fine
<blakkheim> Xial: aptitude is "smarter" - cleans things up and resolves dependencies better
<guntbert> blakkheim: reto`: please don't start such a discussion :)
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: disable security to test
<Myrtti> !bg | I^llGetOverIt
<ubottu> I^llGetOverIt: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<makaveli0129> need some help here ok when i run rhythmbox or anything like that it locks the sound so if i pause and lets say open you tube it won't play you tube unless i close rhythmbox close youtube and then reopen youtube is there any way to fix this?
<blakkheim> guntbert: ok sorry
<ivansmo> blakkheim   The program 'cron-apt' is currently not installed.
<matthew_> dont think i have any on
<blakkheim> ivansmo: you have to install it lol
<CyL> My computer is hanging up whenever I connect an external monitor. Any advice?
<Scunizi> When synaptic says you have sun-java6-jre 6-15-1 installed is that actaully version 6.0_15.1??
<reto`> guntbert: bah... it's just for the sake of having less problems... aptitude will save you from problems where apt-get just can't help anymore... but to  benefit from that you have to use it
<ivansmo> OK   but cant now terminal says tmp folder is locked
<infid> cyl are you using xrandr
<ivansmo> ask me if any other app using it
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: stuff like wep and wpa etc. make sure its disabled in the router just to test if the security is holding you down
<CyL> infid: I don't think so
<ivansmo> and I know installation of openoffice does
<infid> cyl then there's my first advice. use xrandr
<CyL> infid: how may I be sure?
<makaveli0129> when i run rhythmbox or anything like that it locks the sound so if i pause and lets say open you tube it won't play you tube unless i close rhythmbox close youtube and then reopen youtube is there any way to fix this?
<infid> cyl it's a command you'll purposely run
<ActionParsnip> reto`: ive never used it and had no package issues.
<ivansmo> blakkheim dont LOL to me Im new here
<ivansmo> :p
<infid> cyl man xrandr
<reto`> ActionParsnip: I had issues and I wished I had used aptitude then... now I always do
<blakkheim> ivansmo: oh ok sorry, if you're new then maybe cron-apt isn't a good tool for you since it requires some advanced setup
<CyL> infid: doing that right now ;)
<CyL> infid: thanks for the advice
<ivansmo> TXX for telling me, I dont want to mess something here
<mandi> reto`: so if i did the ping command in the terminal and 0 packets were lost, does that mean that ubuntu is compatible with my current internet set up?
<ActionParsnip> reto`: well i'll stick to apt-get and you use aptitude and we can both be happy
<ivansmo> Im new, just five days using linux
<emes> why is the current version of texlive at 2007?
<blakkheim> mandi: most likely
<ActionParsnip> mandi: if you are pinging the web, yes
<matthew_> with no password it couldnt connect to the access point
<ActionParsnip> emes: 2007?
<reto`> ActionParsnip: yes... but I'm more likely to stay happy than you ;)
<emes> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> reto`: probably. i reinstall loads due to me tinkering but i dont use my system a lot so i couldnt care less if it crashes
<ActionParsnip> emes: there is no 2007 in ubuntu
<makaveli0129> mandi: yes
<mandi> is there another way to check to make sure all the hardware is working before i do the install? browser was taking too long
<reto`> mandi: yeah... if you pinged google.com and got an answer it means that you can access the internet
<matthew_> is there anything else i could try?
<guntbert> !info texinfo | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: texinfo (source: texinfo): Documentation system for on-line information and printed output. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 520 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<blakkheim> mandi: if you post your system specs i'm sure someone can tell you
<ActionParsnip> reto`: so i doubt you'll be happier as i dont flip if my system explodes as the data is backed up and the hardware is worth less than a pint of beer
<emes> ActionParsnip: texlive
<chedduh> does anyone know a program that can decode wma to wav?
<matthew_> or is my pc evil? =P
<mandi> blakkheim: how do i find them in ubuntu (haven't quite figured that out yet)
<FoolishOwl> Yes, the version of texlive in the repositories for Karmic is 2007.
<kostkon> chedduh, ffmpeg maybe
<mandi> blakkheim: i know how to in windows, but that would take an hour
<guntbert> sorry ActionParsnip I meant texlive and the version is indeed some 2007
<Fud> anyone know a good front end gui for ssh other than putty?
<makaveli0129> chedduh: winff works
<matthew_> cheeduh why not try and edit its properties with the desired format
<blakkheim> mandi: well which components do you need to check? sound/video? wifi?
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: is that the release year or how the version number is?
<reto`> ActionParsnip: cheers on screwing the system ;)
<Rush3d> Blakkheim: Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<kostkon> matthew_, only picard can edit wma tags as far as i know
<mandi> blakkheim: ummm, not sure really - just need to be completely sure everything will work before i go
<Rush3d> Blakkheim: Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> fud: use a terminal. ssh is a text based interface initially. why do you need a seperate app?
<matthew_> k was just a thought
<chedduh> makaveli0129, will try winff. thanks.
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a quick and simple question, is the performance of linux faster on a memory stick or a usb flash drive?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: from the format I assumed its the release year (2007.dfsg.2-4ubuntu1)
<matthew_> woops okay it was just a thought
<FoolishOwl> Fud, you can use sftp via Gnome, or via an ftp client. But ssh itself lets you log into a command line remotely, so just use the terminal.
<blakkheim> mandi: do you know the model of your computer
<matthew_> dont want another flame over me =P
<Fud> ActionParsnip because i like addresses stored
<reto`> ma5t3rw1tt: faster than what?
<mandi> blakkheim: dell dimension B110
<bummy> ver irc.thundercity.net
<Rush3d> Blakkheim: Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<matthew_> so anything else any one could think of that will get my ubuntu to connect to my wireless router
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<blakkheim> mandi: i'll check for you
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<FloodBot3> Rush3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ma5t3rw1tt> reto: Well I want a portable version of linux, so I wanna know if usb flash drive or memory stick is faster in performance wise
<ActionParsnip> ma5t3rw1tt: they attatch to the same usb bus some higher class sd cards (class 6) are faster but cost more
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<FoolishOwl> There are a couple of openSSH clients for Windows.
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<makaveli0129> is there any way to stop my sound from locking to only one program?
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<_schism_> afternoon all
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<Rush3d> Is there any way to install JDK via terminal?
<ma5t3rw1tt> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> reto`: i suggest you check my rank and karma on launchpad in the questions section
<makaveli0129> rush3d: sudo apt-get  install
<Rush3d> Thank you makaveli
<reto`> ma5t3rw1tt: what's the difference between memory stick and flash drive?
<tsimpson> !repeat > Rush3d
<ubottu> Rush3d, please see my private message
<kitche> !repeat > Rush3d
<ekim1> mandi: if it is a dell, then you can use the service tag # and it will tell you exactly what the specs are.
<ActionParsnip> fud: make a small script then, less waste
<FoolishOwl> Rush3d: sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<blakkheim> mandi: looks like everything will be supported to me
<kitche> Rush3d do that and no one will answer you
<ma5t3rw1tt> reto: Uhhh good question :P.
<Rush3d> Foolish0wl: Thank you.
<Rush3d> Ok kitche :)
<kostkon> makaveli0129, ubuntu version? only happens with flash and rhythmbox?
<har> matthew_: your trying to use wicd?
<mandi> ekiml: what is a service tag # and what will tell me the specs?
<Aciid> which solution of flash is working the best at the moment for Karmic 64bit?
<Rush3d> Foolish0wl: Terminal could not find package default-jdk
<CyL> On hang up more
<reto`> ma5t3rw1tt: you mean sd card and usbflash?
<mandi> blakkheim: thx
<matthew_> in all honesty im trying to use anything
<kevin__> Every time the update manager installs a new kernal and i reboot grub is unable to find linux and i have to reinstall. is tree a way i can either avoid the updates or repair grub2?
<Aciid> !flash | aciid
<ubottu> Aciid, please see my private message
<Rush3d> Kostkon: Can you install JDK via terminal?
<ekim1> mandi: it is like the s/n of the unit. usually on the back on a label.
<_schism_> anyone have a moment to help me with a sound probelm? think it may be in alsa but no one is awake in #alsa right now
<matthew_> but at the moment im using wicd since its gotten me the furthest
<har> matthew_ have you connected before?
<reto`> ActionParsnip: I'm not interested in your karma, thanks
<llutz> Rush3d: "apt-cache search java jdk" pick what you want, install
<mandi> ekiml: right - duh! thx
<ActionParsnip> aciid: i'd say the manual install of 64bit runs better bit the advised way is to install flashplugin-nonfree. try both, see which you like
<matthew_> not on ubuntu but on windows 7 off dual boot with wubi
<ma5t3rw1tt> reto: correct. I mean I remember having earlier versions of ubuntu installed on a flash drive and the performance on boot and things was horrible however I seen someone using an SD card and it was super quick and I was wondering which is faster
<infid> hmm
<infid> hmm
<Rush3d> llutz: Thank you :)
<onaogh> why ubuntu repos doesnt have ThunderBird-3.0 ???
<blakkheim> !latest > onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> reto`: you'd see ive got quite a lot and never once advsed using aptitude
<har> matthew_ I know this sounds obvious but double check all your settings, that got me a while ago
<mandi> does anyone have any suggestions for partitioning during install? sebsebseb walked me through the 1st install, but the hard drive is smaller and i want a complete wipe on this install
<har> like encryption
<ActionParsnip> onaogh: add the mozilla ppa
<matthew_> i have a few times over on everything .... been at this thing for a few hours
<infid> ecryptfs is good
<onaogh> ppa stands for ?
<kostkon> Rush3d, you could try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<ActionParsnip> mandi: 10gb /, 2gb swap, rest for home
<Aciid> ActionParsnip: flashplugin-nonfree, tends to lag my system and hog the CPU, even in fullscreen mode "not resized mode"
<ma5t3rw1tt> ppa = piss poor attitude lol ha ha jk
<vlt> Hello.  I opened a VOB sequence in avidemux and want to save a PCM audio wav file? How to do this?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<reto`> ActionParsnip: of course... you think it doesn't matter... it's all the same... understood that
<kostkon> Rush3d, oh the jdk and not the jre
<matthew_> its weird why it cant connect =(
<onaogh> Thanks ActionParsnip
<mandi> ActionParsnip: thx - should i leave the default 3GB that says "Dell restore"?
<ActionParsnip> aciid: then try the native plugin. remove ALL flash packages including gnash and swf to avoid issues
<matthew_> it can see all the connections though
<matthew_> and all the settings
<kostkon> Rush3d, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk ?
<infid> har ecryptfs is good if you want your drive to be encrypted
<ActionParsnip> reto`: thats my point exactly :)
<ActionParsnip> mandi: i would yes
<Rush3d> Kostkon: I got it :)
<mandi> and will i loose internet while the install is going on (since my modem is connected to that computer)
<ActionParsnip> mandi: if ubuntu doesnt pick it up, yes
<kostkon> Rush3d, and if you want to set the Sun Java as your default JVM, give "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun"
<har> infid: I think you replied to the wrong person lol
<matthew_> i guess no internet connection for me =(
<ma5t3rw1tt> Can you share your connection like you can in windows. Like take your wireless and have it sent thru your ethernet port like you can windows?
<ma5t3rw1tt> Connection sharing?
<guntbert> !ics | ma5t3rw1tt
<ubottu> ma5t3rw1tt: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nonameNN> ma5t3rw1tt: i think u can do that with firestarter
<mandi> thx all for your input - if i have any more problems i'll let you know!
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hmmmm lemme look into it. I am about to buy me another computer and I may put linux on my laptop, so small things like this is something I'll be doing near future
<ekim1> mandi: ok, good luck.
<alabd> how to find which partitions are primary ?
<iWolf> !gparted | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<iWolf> That might be able to help
<alabd> iWolf:  are you sure gparted shows that ?
<ma5t3rw1tt> nonameNN: Does Firestarter have a GUI?
<iWolf> Pretty sure, would you like me to check?
<nonameNN> ma5t3rw1tt: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<blakkheim> ma5t3rw1tt: firestarter IS a gui frontend for iptables
<onaogh> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<llutz> alabd: 1-4 = primary, 5-xxx logical drives
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: I was using connection sharing via NetworkManager recently.
<blakkheim> alabd: yes gparted shows that
<reto`> ma5t3rw1tt: hmm... I don't use sd cards myself so I'm not sure how fast they are... depends also on the reader I guess
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Oh really?
<onaogh> solved :P
<ma5t3rw1tt> reto: I'll play around with both and figure it out later
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: I had a wireless network connection, and a lan card, and a crossover cable.
<truthtaco> how do I check my linux kernal version?
<llutz> truthtaco: uname -r
<truthtaco> thanks
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Yeah, later on when I get my new computer I am going to be using my laptop for more of a server / connection sharing and things and I think what better way of doing all that then with using some ubuntu or linux mint
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Thats why I was wondering about this
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: in NetworkManager, I set the wired connection, under IPv4 settings, to "Shared to other computers"
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Interesting, I just got done making a bootable flash drive with linux mint 8 on it so I am going to give that a try and see what happens, Thank you very much
<ma5t3rw1tt> Reto & nonameNN: Thank you very much for your help guys :)
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: of course, you need two separate interfaces for that to work, like two NICs or one NIC and one wireless.
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: And, the machine doing the sharing has to be booted up, for the other machines to connect to it.
<nonameNN> ma5t3rw1tt: no problem
<ismail_> hello can someone help me with frostwire ?
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Something along the lines of using my laptop wireless to share the connection out thru my ethernet port to my xbox 360 mainly
<krzysz00> how do i get a command to run at boot and another comand to run at shutdown in karmic?
 * I^llGetOverIt in nomine Patris et filii et spiritos Sancti
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Windows 7 does this flawlessly :P and I am sure Linux can as well, sounds like simple actions with an OS these days anyway
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: Ugh. I was sharing to an Xbox 360. It's annoying that they don't put in a wireless adapter, like every other modern console. It worked for me, anyway, as a workaround until we got a cable modem and our own router.
<alabd> blakkheim:  where ?
<CyL> incd: Would you please help me with xrandr? I'm able to have an image on my second monitor, but the problem now is that my first monitor, wich is smaller than the second, is set to a higher resolution, and whatever is shown on the bottom of the screen doesn't appear on it, and secod, I'd like that my second monitor acted as an extension of the first, not the same image...
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Yeah I got a router myself, just wanna fool with new ways of connecting. And yeah your right, I don't like how microsoft did not put a wireless inside xbox.
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Lemme boot into Linux 8 real quick and I'll have a look see, brb
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: Anyway, the thing is, whichever interface you're connecting the Xbox to, should have the setting switched from "Automatic DHCP" to "Shared with other computers".
<alfplayer> Krzyzs: startup probably using file called rc.local
<alabd> blakkheim:  where on gparted we can see if partition is primary or not ?
<llutz> alabd: "sudo fdisk -l", partition numbers 1-4 are primary, 5-xxx logical drives
<alfplayer> Shutdown i dont know
<Guest95214> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu Privacy Remix
<alabd> llutz: oh thanks
<Guest95214> I created a CD to run Ubuntu Privacy Remix, Ubuntu v 9.04. It's in languages de, en. How do I switch between the languages, the menus are in a language (other than English) I can't read? I couldn't find help on Ubuntu Privacy Remix site, www.privacy-cd.org. thanks
<alabd> llutz: there are /dev/sda2,3,5
<alabd> and 6,7,8,/...
<IsyE> good evening, someone using Frostwire ?
<llutz> alabd: 2. 3 are primary, 3 most likely extended. rest is logical drives
<olorin__> man
<olorin__> exit
<olorin__> quit
<capron> Guest91025,  I can translate if you want :-)
<vilkas> i have never used linux before is ubuntu a good start for me?
<defrysk> yes
<alfplayer> Guest i dont know about p remix, but it is probably the same as in standard ubuntu
<alabd> llutz:  you 1-4 are primiary
<vilkas> what is a major plus using ubuntu over windows
<PeterT> Restart in linux...
<llutz> alabd:again:  partition numbers 1-4  are primary partitions, >=5 are logical drives
<IdleOne> vilkas: freedom
<defrysk> no bluescreens and virusscanners
<alabd> llutz:  so wh you said 3 most likely extended ?
<nickware> vilkas: I'm using ubuntu on an old laptop with 512MB memory and it runs very fast.  It's slow with xp.
<capron> vilkas,  You dont too have too be a criminal installing pirate verions using ubuntu
<llutz> alabd: extended = special kind of primary
<alabd> how did you find it is extended ?
<resno> what do i usse to find the size of a file?
<llutz> alabd: if you only have 2 and 3 as primary but 5  to xxx as logical, 3 is "most likely" an extended one
<OerHeks> resno property's of the file, right-click on the file..
<llutz> alabd: and btw fdisk -l tells you
<capron> nickware,  I dont think ubuntu is that faster then XP ,   But I use 256 AES lukes cryptdisk so I can not really tell
<resno> OerHeks: im looking for through terminal
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<resno> hey ActionParsnip
<IdleOne> Afternoon ActionParsnip
<OerHeks> resno sorry, then use ls -l
<ma5t3rw1tt> alrighty back
<alabd> llutz:  cause of that 4 ?
<llutz> alabd: ?
<nickware> capron: I'm not stating a fact, just my experience with my laptop.  xp doesn't do well, but ubuntu does great.
<resno> OerHeks: thanks! and i can add h for human readable!
<alabd> llutz:  can not we say 2 ,3 and 5 are primiary and 6 is extended ?
<llutz> alabd: 5/6 are never primary
<llutz> alabd:again:only  partition numbers 1-4  are primary partitions, >=5 are logical drives
<OerHeks> resno ls -l -h gives you Mb in stead of bytes, yess
<defrysk> df -h
<OerHeks> df -h
<llutz> alabd: that is the way, partitions are numbered in linux-systems
<alabd> llutz:  thanks for you'r paitiant
<ActionParsnip> oerheks you can use: ls -lh   too. no need to have the split ;)
<ma5t3rw1tt> I'm back Owl :p
<ysmn2> my local hard drive is as of now partitioned into two parts , that of which being Ubuntu and windows.but as of recently I have been hearing a lot about the fedora project and would like to try it out. so would it be posable to partiton my hard drive in such a way that my ubuntu partiton is smaller thus making room for the fedora partiton? and if by doing so will i in some way mess up my grub settings?
<OerHeks> defrysk df -h gives the size of the folder, thnx ActionParsnip i'll do that from now on
<ActionParsnip> oerheks: not mandatory, just pointing out
<ActionParsnip> ysmn2: you can resize a partition to make room
<vilkas> is ubuntu 9.10 the newest version?
<jrib> vilkas: yes
<FoolishOwl> vilkas, I'd say that while proprietary operating systems can be easier on the surface, with any operating system or application, you'll eventually have problems you'll want to fix. With Linux, it's always possible to fix them. With proprietary operating systems, it isn't always possible.
<ActionParsnip> vilkas: its the latest released
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: cool. Did it work?
<tomsdale> ikonia J_C, I solved my problem with ubuntu failing to mount the partitions on startup. The owner did a È
<tomsdale> partial update to 9.10, I had to finish it and now its working.
<ysmn2> ActionParsnip, i am assuming with Gparted , but will this mess up my grub settings in some way?
<axisys> what is a good network packet builder software available for ubuntu ?
<axisys> i noticed colasoft packet builder only works for windows .. looking for something similar
<eshat> Yeah 10.04 works here
<ActionParsnip> vilkas: lucid alphas are available but lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: If the ipv4 or whatever its called there is something about "Shared to other computers", would that be it?
<lebron> ok, got a question: i recently installed ubuntu (karmic) back on my other notebook, i wanted to install iptables... they already were... so i tried finding /etc/init.d/iptables .. but i can't seem to find the init... any idea?
<ActionParsnip> ysmn2: no the fedora install will see the other boots and add their entries
<tomsdale> thx again for your help guys -
<capron> Guest91025,  Did you get help changing form germen ?  Have you tried (System--> Administration--> Language selector
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | lebron
<ubottu> lebron: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<DudeDudes> how could I make my ubuntu server emit a sound whenever a file is changed?
<ysmn2> ActionParsnip,  but will it make itself the primary boot?
<lebron> ty
<ActionParsnip> dudedudes: thatd be noisy. you can use tripwire
<llutz> DudeDudes: write a wrapper around inotify
<ActionParsnip> ysmn2: i assume so. i dont use fedora
<DudeDudes> ok
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: yes, that's it. Right-click on the NetworkManager applet, choose Edit Connections, choose whichever interface you're attaching the Xbox to, choose Edit, choose the IPv4 tab, and the setting is there.
<ysmn2> ActionParsnip,  thank you so much man
<ActionParsnip> !info tripwire
<ubottu> tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1.2.0-12 (karmic), package size 1664 kB, installed size 4368 kB
<vilkas> is there anything that wont work on ubuntu but will on windows os
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Hmmm lemme see what happens, one momemnt
<blakkheim> vilkas: viruses
<vilkas> tahts it?
<ActionParsnip> ysmn2: just make sure your backups are recent in case of catastrophe
<blakkheim> vilkas: spyware
<ActionParsnip> vilkas: some games
<ActionParsnip> vilkas: proprietary apps which wont run under wine basically
<FoolishOwl> vilkas: there are a lot of specific applications you can only use on Windows. For a home user, mostly just games are what you'd worry about. There are open source applications for any category of application.
<yokobr> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pelias> what does "brd +" in command "ip addr add 192.168.1.2/24 dev vlan1 brd +" do?
<SemiBz> yokobr: hi
<llutz>  <blakkheim> no  spyware?   look at http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/12/09/2215253
<Pelias> it's conviniently missing from man pages
<yokobr> how do i mount an usb GPS ? It has internal memory
<blakkheim> llutz: seen it
<pepee> hi
<capron> vilkas,  CS4 , Games , Adobe Digital reader  )  you can run them too some point under wine it is not the same as under windows
<vilkas> how can i know for example if this game will work on ubuntu or not
<FoolishOwl> vilkas, you can try Ubuntu out by booting from a LiveCD. And, you could dual-boot, if you want to keep Windows around.
<llutz> yokobr: use gpsbabel
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | vilkas
<ubottu> vilkas: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pepee> I have this problem: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125989
 * I^llGetOverIt Каъвто съм, такъв ще си остана, сезоните не ще ме променят. Един живот, комедия и драма, а между тях, случаен кръстопът.
<pepee> but with the ati driver 10.1
<yokobr> cool, i'll try it. Thanx
<defrysk> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ActionParsnip> vilkas: some have native installers for commercial games. Id software are great at that
<guntbert> I^llGetOverIt: don't do that please
<CyL> Anyone would please help me setting an external monitor with my ubuntu box? Whenever I connect the external monitor the computer hangs. I tried to work with xrandr, but only partial success.
<kirilla> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an oldish Fujitsu Esprimo 5515, and while the network appears to be working, I can only access google, not any other websites.. Anybody got any hints?
<Myrtti> !english | I^llGetOverIt
<ubottu> I^llGetOverIt: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ActionParsnip> pelias: man ip
<capron> vilkas,   There are also lot of drivers that are not supported ,  Like fjutsus wifi nic and other stuff
<ActionParsnip> krilla: add the dns servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to network manager
<Pelias> ActionParsnip: I just did, it's not described there, so fuck you.
<kirilla> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try
<pepee> pleas
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | pelias
<ubottu> pelias: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<pepee> *please
<FoolishOwl> Checking for hardware compatibility is a good reason to try booting from a LiveCD.
<pepee> anyone knows how to install the ati driver?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pepee> whoa
<pepee> ActionParsnip, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125989
<capron> vilkas,  Myself can not use the hibrate mode under ubuntu because the screeen do not wake up after that
<pepee> same problem with ati driver v. 10.1
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Which tab do I go under?
<alamt123> does any one know how to dodge a G-Line?
<pepee> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/m68e26c3b
<CyL> Anyone would please indicate where can I find a guide to get my computer dual headed?
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Do I go under "Wireless" tab or the "Wired" tab fro the ipv4 settings?
<ActionParsnip> pepee; does gksudo jockey-gtk    not offer a driver?
<capron> Cyl what is dual headed ?
<Vhozard> ATI + VSYNC + metacity ? how ?
<llutz> Pelias: brd +  "auto set broadcast"
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | cyl
<ubottu> cyl: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: assuming you're connecting the Xbox to a NIC, you'd go to the "Wired" tab.
<SwedeMike> Pelias: bridged?
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Remember I am trying to share my wireless out thru the ethernet cable
<Pelias> SwedeMike: Don't ask me, I really don't know.
<dragu> register simone95DRAGUNOV
<CyL> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dragu> account add msn dragunov.py@live.it simone95DRAGUNOV
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Lemme see what happens
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: right. So your computer is getting Internet via the wireless, and sharing it out via the wired.
<pepee> ActionParsnip, it says: this controller is installed and being used
<Pelias> llutz: thanks
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: correct,
<CyL> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dragu> account on
<SwedeMike> Pelias: hm, broadcast seems more likely.
<ActionParsnip> dragu: oops ;)
<dragu> ?
<Pelias> llutz: for the reference, where did you find that out (where do I search for infow when man page is lacking?)
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: so, it's the wired interface that should be set to "Shared with other computers"
<SwedeMike> "brd LLADDRESS", LLADDRESS means "link local". And that's actually from "man ip"
<llutz> Pelias: only on german sites like wikipedia, not translated into english :(
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: WOO HOO it worked
<dragu> ...
<ma5t3rw1tt> Freaking awsome
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: Great.
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: LOL any ideas on dual monitors lol
<ActionParsnip> pepee: cool sounds great. just read the ati factoid for the command to get the driver started then
<coz_> ma5t3rw1tt,  which video card?
<capron> Do you guys run and trust Ubuntu one ?
<ActionParsnip> drag: we saw all your text
<thunder000> .
<ActionParsnip> dragu: as you missed the leading /
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rw1tt: I think there's an Xorg setting for that, but I have no experience setting it up.
<yokobr> well dudes, i need just to mount my gps as a pen drive
<kinja-sheep> capron: Do you trust Google? :)
<dragu> ActionParsnip...
<coz_> capron,  it should be very trusworthy although I find  dropbox more  convenient
<kirilla> I've got DHCP and DNS working, can ping the gateway and ping domain names, but Firefox and wget can't get anything off the net except from Google.com
<capron> kinja-sheep,  Yes I kind off trust google
<ActionParsnip> capron: no need. i have a fileserver
<guntbert> dragu: change your password
<llutz> Pelias: english http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-configuring-network-interface-cards-on-debian/
<uragano4699> ciao
<FoolishOwl> kirilla, that sounds like a problem I was having.
<pepee> ActionParsnip, but I want to install the version 10.1 of the driver
<uragano4699> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maniaks> hey
<FoolishOwl> kirilla, are you using a NIC built-in to your motherboard?
<maniaks> i haven't installed soundcard.. alsaconf can't see it
<maniaks> what should i do?
<kirilla> FoolishOwl: yes, fujitsu laptop
<cryptk> anyone care to try and help me with a problem with my USB mouse
<kirilla> FoolishOwl: sis191 lan iirc
<maniaks> it is ALC888, i tried to install from realtek website, but nothing :)
<maniaks> :(
<pepee> :(
<cryptk> it just stops responding after a seemingly random amount of time
<ActionParsnip> dragu: all that account stuff was said in the channel for all to see
<cryptk> it is a Logitech G7 mouse and I am on a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 (with all updates installed)
<capron> I find it cool that they give 2g ,  Hope the dont do any spy stuff other then just backup the public map
<cryptk> it occasionally happens to my keyboard also, but mostly my mouse
<cryptk> keyboard is a G15
<FoolishOwl> kirilla, in my case, I think it had been a problem with the kernel module that was being loaded. I decided to just install a separate NIC card, since I'd been told that was a good idea in general.
<maniaks> how to install soundcard ALC888 ?
<ma5t3rw1tt_> FoolishOwl: Sorry but opened my "Resolution" program and the screen went haywire
<kirilla> FoolishOwl: nice, but difficult with a laptop :)
<evanandersen> trying to modify my pam file
<evanandersen> without messing everything u
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: I was booted on a USB flash drive so I don't think dual monitors don't play nice?
<evanandersen> auth	sufficient			pam_script.so pam_script_auth dir=/etc/pam-scripts/
<evanandersen> auth	[success=1 default=ignore]	pam_unix.so nullok_secure use_first_pass
<FoolishOwl> ma5t3rwltt, sorry, that's something I don't know how to fix.
<cryptk> this is a problem that has plagued me for multiple versions of Ubuntu... it stopped doing it before but my HD died the other night and I had to reinstall everything... now the problem is back and I don't know how to get rid of it
<cryptk> and reading the xorg logs reveals nothing
<evanandersen> does anyone here know anything about pam?
<ma5t3rw1tt> FoolishOwl: Its ok, I thank you for the help, the network thing is really what I needed.
<Myrtti> cryptk: are you sure your harddrive isn't dying on you?
<kitty_> question, i just updated my kernel from the package manager and now compiz and other 3d effects don't work, anyone able to help me trouble shout?
<FoolishOwl> kirilla, I know. I did a quick Google of "sis191 kernel module" and found instructions on compiling a module for an older version of Ubuntu. So, that may still be necessary, or maybe you can use modprobe to install an existing module.
<evanandersen> kitty_ did you install the nvidia/ati drivers manually? like from their webiste?
<maniaks> how to install soundcard ALC888 ?
<cryptk> Myrtti: I jsut replaced the HD two nights ago
<CyL> where is xorg.conf located in ubuntu 9.10?
<lchi> Hi, I have a question about using GRUB with a 5-boot computer.
<kitty_> at one time i had nvidia and ati drivers installed (this is a flash card install) but now i'm using intel chipset
<cryptk> Myrtti: the old HD died and is now replaced with a brand new one....
<evanandersen> /X11/xorg.conf?
<lchi> @CyL should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evanandersen> yeah oops
<evanandersen> thats what i meant :P
<eryk> hi all ;)
<ma5t3rw1tt> Anyone here willing to help me figure out dual monitors, cause I never used dual monitors before but works great in Windows
<deathnick> Hello...i need support with ubutunstudio 9.10 can anyone help please
<gregor_> hi
<capron> CyL,  There is not xorg.conf default
<CyL> There's no xorg.conf there
<maniaks> how to install soundcard ALC888 ?
<capron> CyL,  The X11 is now so good it can auto detected
<CyL> capron: So how does X gets its configuration options?
<lchi> If I have a couple operating systems installed on my computer, how do I keep my GRUB menu up to date with updated kernel information if my GRUB is only installed on one of the drives.
<ma5t3rw1tt> How do I make it when I have my second monitor don't show my first monior
<koshari> CyL you can create an xorg.conf file and its settings will override the default behavior
<nd3> d
<ma5t3rw1tt> Like a mirror image
<kitty_> it is just showing all the "Configured devices" nothing specific
<Fud> ma5t3rw1tt ater you using ATI?
<alfplayer> Maniaks: i think it works automatically
<deathnick> do i ask my question directly or i wait for someone to adress me
<coz_> ma5t3rw1tt,  which video card do you have?
<evanandersen> ma5t3rw1tt: what video card are you using? nvidia ati or intel
<kirilla> thanks, FoolishOwl, Later!
<ma5t3rw1tt> Fud: No I am not using ATI
<FoolishOwl> kirilla, I'm finding a bunch of things about the kernel module for that NIC.
<capron> CyL,  alt ctl f1  and then you make one X --init
<guntbert> !ask | deathnick
<ubottu> deathnick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ma5t3rw1tt> coz: No, Intel Integrated
<coz_> ma5t3rw1tt,   in terminal copy and paste this   lspci | grep -i vga
<hajmola> does anyone else randomly get white boxes instead of a flash video in Firefox? the only thing to fix it is to restart FF
<coz_> ma5t3rw1tt,  ok
<CyL> capron: there aren't best scripts for this?
<ma5t3rw1tt> coz: What will that command do?
<lchi> If I have a couple operating systems installed on my computer, how do I keep my GRUB menu up to date with updated kernel information if my GRUB is only installed on one of the drives?
<lchi> er partitions, not drives.
<kitty_> evanandersen, it is only showing the "Configured <device>" nothing specific so its using hald for the hardware discovery
<deathnick> i've used the ubuntustudio upgrade disk on my ubuntu 9.10 system...everthing works well and asked me to reboot to complete...but nothing seems to have change ?
<FoolishOwl> kirilla, it looks like the kernel module you want is sis190.
<xMff> Hi. I recently updated my system to Karmic and I have some troubles with soundcards now, the gnome audio settings and pulseaudio only seem to detect my second soundcard while alsamixer and xmms detect both, where do I need to look to debug the issue?
<CyL> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ma5t3rw1tt> coz: Lemme boot into linux so I can tell u more info, brb
<evanandersen> kitty_: what graphics card do you have on the computer?
<deathnick> i was about to install all the software for multimedias seperatly when i saw ubuntustudio has it all preinstalled so thats why i've choose this option
<kitty_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<yokobr> please. does someone knows how to mount my gps?
<capron> CyL,  Xorg -configure  or better use  the ( ati och nividia config stuff )
<llutz> yokobr: does it support mass-storage mode to access data?
<evanandersen> kitty_: you should be able to configure it from System > Preferences > Display ?
<yokobr> yep
<yokobr> llutz, yep
<evanandersen> kitty_: oops wrong person
<cryptk> so I am reading that evidentally the AMD cool'n'quiet causes problems with USB devices ceasing to respond... I am going to reboot and disable it... I will report back and let you guys know if it fixes it...
<evanandersen> kitty_: r u running 9.10?
<llutz> yokobr: then it _should_ be mounted if you plug it in. if not, "sudo fdisk -l", look what device, "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" to mount it manually
<kitty_> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<xMff> is there some way to list the sound outputs "seen" by pulseaudio?
<deathnick> im noob to chatting...so how do i know someone is talking to me :)
<evanandersen> kitty_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<pepee> ok, for those who want to install the latest ati driver (10.1): http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=110091&postcount=56
<kitty_> is there a reason this suddenly changed with an update?
<CyL> How may I know wich driver is my X server currently using?
<kitty_> evanandersen, xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<evanandersen> kitty_: sorry, i dont know much about intel graphics
<deathnick> my problem is that it looks that everything was do ok but i dont see any change in my appl menus ?
<evanandersen> used to run them on my macbook, but it died (4 years RIP) so i dont have anything to test it on
<kitty_> neither do i, i'm not sure what changed, all i know is that all the 3d stuff is gone now
<xMff> CyL: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alfplayer> Cyl: probably in the xorg log
<CyL> xMff: thanks
<xMff> search for "LoadModule:"
<evanandersen> kitty_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evanandersen> put it on pastebin
<panfist> is there anything in the repos other than openoffice presentation that's compatible with microsoft powerpoint files?
<xMff> strange, pulseaudio only sees the hdmi sound output of the ati video card but not the actual system sound card which is default (#0) in alsa
<tlukas> jak tu sie pisze?
<tlukas> normalnie czy komendami?
<guntbert> !pl | tlukas
<ubottu> tlukas: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<KaffeeJunky1231> how can I configure wine so that it can write on a ntfs-3g mounted partition
<kitty_> evanandersen, http://pastebin.com/f7a22a51b
<Moon_Doggy> is it possible to link multiple computers together to make one
<kitty_> thats both the .conf and the .log
<capron> KaffeeJunky1231, You dont need wine for that just mount -t ntfs-3g
<alfplayer> Moondoggy: what do you want to know EXACTLY?
<abumaia> is there a way to make my terminal beep or otherwise make a sound for each keypress?
<evanandersen> kitty_: odd, it's using the intel driver, yet it's not enabling hardware acceleration
<KaffeeJunky1231> capron: I want to execute applications on an ntfs file system with wine, but they keep complaining about not beeing able to write to the filesystem, but I'm sure that the filesystem is mounted rw
<ChrisTX> Moon_Doggy, http://openssi.org/cgi-bin/view?page=openssi.html
<kitty_> and the glx section says its using the nvidia driver
<kitty_> yeah funny huh?
<evanandersen> kitty_: glxgears
<evanandersen> just post the fps
<capron> KaffeeJunky1231,  Cool I had no Ide you cud do that with wine,  Now I also wonder how to do that  :-)
<mint> coz: ok I am booted into linux, what will that command earlier you gave me do?
<kitty_> glx missing on display :0.0
<kitty_> lemme try again
<kitty_> yep missing
<kitty_> lib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<KaffeeJunky1231> capron: well with the old ntfs driver it worked, but ever since ubuntu switched to ntfs-3g I can't get it to work :/
<kitty_> same from glxinfo
<Moon_Doggy> ChrisTX, yes, now can i use ubuntu to do this?
<cryptk> so I disabled PowerNow (a weird Biostar variant of Cool'n'Quiet) and so far my mouse has not frozen...
<cryptk> we will see if it happens after I use it for a bit...
<evanandersen> kitty_: type intel into the command line, press tab and then post all of the possible "auto-completes" that it gives you
<kitty_> nothing
<kitty_> it beeps
<evanandersen> oh
<cryptk> tap tab a second time
<mint> can someone help me with dual monitors please, mine is showing a mirror image on both screens
<ChrisTX> I don't think there's a binary for ubuntu, but you could try to compile it from src
<cryptk> the first time it beeps to let you know there are no exact matches (ant LOTS of possible matches)
<Myrtti> !mintsupport | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cryptk> second tab will show them all
<evanandersen> hit tab twice, still nothing?
<kitty_> i can tap it a million times, no matches come up
<evanandersen> oh
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I view my hard drive?
<evanandersen> kitty_: give me a second, just installled intel drivers onto my machine, looking at the commands now...
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: How is viewing your harddrive related to your encrypted home dir?
<cryptk> I have officially made it longer now without a mouse freeze than ever before...hopefully it is fixed...
<kitty_> brb restarting X
<xfact> Ubuntu has any 'firewall protection system' for Internet attacks? (I am not talking about virus, spy)
<z3r0-0n3> because every time I try to open it, it gives me a message saying "unable to mount" because "/blah/blah/sda_crypt is mounted"
<abumaia> xfact: ubuntu has iptables, a terminal-based firewal
<ohir> xfact: man iptables
<Pici> !firewall | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ohir> xfact: apt-get install firestarter
<CQ> hello, I've got a steady stream of network traffic going out from my machine and don't know what it is... what's a good analysis tool?
<kitty_> ok so that didn't help
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231: you there?
<evanandersen> kitty_: want to try reconfiguring x?
<evanandersen> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kitty_> done it several times
<CQ> it's around 2k/sec
<Pici> CQ: netstat -tanp   can tell you what connections are open, wireshark is the de-facto graphical packet inspection tool
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: yes I'm here
<kitty_> its still using the hald results for hardware
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231: did you see my reply
<xfact> ohir: I just wanted to know,  my computer is safe from online attacks or not...I do not need to install another firewall.
<abumaia> is there a way to make terminal beep on each keypress?
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: yes, but it did make any sens
<cryptk> xfact, yes
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231: what?
<estevey> hi please can i have some help
<cryptk> xfact, firestarter is a good program to give you a GUI to allow you to configure the built-in firewall
<alfplayer> Wireshark output is not easy to read though
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: What are you trying to open ? And could you please paste the complete error message?
<Pici> !ask | estevey
<ubottu> estevey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xfact> Thank you
<mmann> estevey ?
<cryptk> in case you need to open up a port or something
<evanandersen> estevey: what's the problem
<estevey> i have the new ubuntu and i have a nvidia mx440 gx card all i can not change the resolution from small
<nuaimat1> la ya zam !
<CQ> Pici: several connections going to mail.smartfonsib.:58748 ESTABLISHED
<estevey> i have tryd a viraty of things from google
<CQ> googling that I assume it's in russia...
<evanandersen> go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<evanandersen> and install the nvidia driver
<Pici> CQ: If you run netstat with sudo it should be able to tell you what application is making the connection
<z3r0-0n3> im trying to open my hard drive under "computer" in the "places" menu, and it says, "Unable to mount location"
<z3r0-0n3> /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt is mounted
<estevey> dont that and its stuck on a small resotltion only 2 options in there and boath are small
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231
<CQ> Pici: Hm, nobody: tcp        0      0 blackbox.local:ssh      mail.smartfonsib.:60531 TIME_WAIT   -
<dadada> hello folks, is there no mint channel?
<evanandersen> estevey: go to pastebin and paste the result of this command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<evanandersen> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<evanandersen> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<evanandersen> there u go
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: you encrypted your homdir and since you did that you're getting this error message?
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: what programm did you use to encrypt your home dir?
<mint> Is linux mint suppose to freeze when you try and change your resolution?
<estevey> past in here ?
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231: i encrypted my home dir when i first installed ubuntu. this is the first time im trying to open the hard drive.
<CQ> Pici: got it, it's a portscan for hiddenSSH ports from russia
<CQ> what's the best way to block that?
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231: the alternative install cd
<kitty_> ok how do i force reinstall of an package with apt-get ?
<Myrtti> !mintsupport | mint
<ubottu> mint: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<evanandersen> estevey: paste the result into pastebin
<Pici> CQ: Install fail2ban, it will automatically block repeated failed ssh attempts.  The default settings are fine, you shouldn't have to change them
<abumaia> kitty_: sudo aptitude reinstall *package*
<Darks7ar> Hi.I'm running a game server(counter-strike) on ubuntu server but it runs for about an hour and then it just stops.however the proccess is shown in htop.
<evanandersen> paste the pastebine link here
<estevey> Section "Screen"
<estevey>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<estevey>         DefaultDepth    24
<estevey>         Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<estevey> EndSection
<FloodBot3> estevey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<estevey> Section "Module"
<Darks7ar> where is the problem
<evanandersen> Darks7ar: any log files?
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: I'm sorry I don't know what would cause such a problem
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I view my hard drive?
<evanandersen> estevey: go to pastebinit.com
<evanandersen> paste the stuff in
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I view my hard drive?
<evanandersen> then paste the link here okay?
<KaffeeJunky1231> z3r0-0n3: that sounds very fishy to me, encrypting your home folder shouldn't prevent you from using your harddrive
<m_> does the Ubuntu 9.10 installer offer an option to do whole-disk encryption like Fedora and OpenSUSE?  (that is, encrypt the entire system)
<z3r0-0n3> KaffeeJunky1231: im not prevented from opening my hard drive, I just cant open the dir "hard drive"
<Darks7ar> evanandersen: nope . the strangest thing is that the server doesnt generate error log even if i run it with option to generate such
<arand> m_: No, you'd need the alternate installer for that
<estevey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371204/
<capron> z3r0-0n3,  How did you encrypt your home ? Lukes
<estevey> sorry for the flood
<arand> m_: At least I think the alternate has that option..
<z3r0-0n3> capron: whatever the alternate install cd uses
<CQ> Pici: installed it, do I need any setup? The scanning's still going on,it's a user dictionary attack
<Darks7ar> evanandersen: thats why i think its problem with ubuntu
<m_> arand: and if I use the alternate installer, will i be able to install Ubuntu like the standard installer?
<m_> is it a text-based installer, that is no-GUI?
<evanandersen> Darks7ar: is there a console.log in the file?
<arand> m_: Yes.
<Pici> CQ: You shouldn't need to. Perhaps just a restart of ssh though.
<deathnick> how do i force the autorun on a dvd than
<arand> m_: it's ncurses -- text and colour
<evanandersen> Darks7ar:  often if it doesn't crash, there will be no crash log. Often there is a console.log, that is created even if everything is running smoothly
<Darks7ar> evanandersen: in which file?
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I view my hard drive?
<mneptok> CQ: another option is the "denyhosts" package. i use it on a few production systems.
<evanandersen> Darks7ar: whereever the cs log files are?
<capron> z3r0-0n3, If it is lukes try this  cryptsetup luksOpen  /dev/xxx crypt_home
<m_> would using the alternate installer require additional configuration or is it as easy as using the standard installer?
<mneptok> CQ: and if you can, require key authentication for ssh.
<Darks7ar> evanandersen: w8 to see
<kitty__> ok so reinstalling the intel driver didn't help
<Darks7ar> evanandersen: theres no such file in the whole system
<Darks7ar> i looked for it with locate
<z3r0-0n3> capron: Command failed: Can not access device
<mneptok> Darks7ar: did you run "sudo updatedb" before running locate?
<Darks7ar> nope :)
<mneptok> Darks7ar: then that could be why you get no rsults
<capron> z3r0-0n3,  Maby not luks or you tried the wrong dev
<Darks7ar> mneptok: nope i just ran it and no results
<Darks7ar> again
<z3r0-0n3> capron: what does that mean?
<cchapman> \
<m_> is there a howto for using the alternate installer?  is it easy for a newbie to install Ubuntu using the alternate installer?
<cchapman> is there a linuxmint channel?  or should questions be asked in the ubuntu channel?
<jrib> m_: it's easy
<capron> z3r0-0n3,   Did you create a partion for /home
<Myrtti> !linuxmint | cchapman
<z3r0-0n3> m_: its not easy for a complete noob
<Myrtti> !mint | cchapman
<ubottu> cchapman: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Pici> !mintsupport | cchapman
<ubottu> cchapman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cchapman> !linuxmint
<z3r0-0n3> capron: i dont know
<jrib> m_: why do you want to use the alternate installer?
<m_> i mean does the alternate installer require manually selecting packages to install and/or manually editing config. files?
<jrib> m_: no
<cchapman> thanks
<metho> i got a bash scripte called cpu.sh which i like to run from any d
<m_> jrib: i want to use the alt. installer b/c someone here told me that is the only installer to offer the full disk encryption feature to encrypt the entire system...
<jrib> m_: ok
<metho> i got a bash scripte called cpu.sh which i like to run from any directory without typing ./ at the start
<capron> z3r0-0n3, Try  fdisk /dev/sda  then you can see your partions
<jrib> metho: drop it in ~/bin
<kitty__> evanandersen, found a possible solution in forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301433&highlight=Module+glx
<kitty__> working on that for now
<metho> jrib: do i need to modify .bashrc
<julio_> can anyone lend me a hand with compiz? i miss it :( it stopped working after jumping to karmic, only a few efects won't kill my session...
<jrib> metho: no
<z3r0-0n3> capron: Unable to open /dev/sda
<m_> are the default set of packages installed by the alternate 9.10 installer different from the set of packages installed by the standard 9.10 livecd installer?
<metho> 2 sec, let me try that
<mneptok> m_: and that is correct. to use LVM+dm-crypt you have to use the alternate installer. just be aware that you *must* encrypt swap, or the installer will complain.
<jrib> mneptok: no
<capron> z3r0-0n3,  login as root an do that it might also bee sdb or sdc
<sory> hola
<jrib> erm, s/mneptok/m_
<mneptok> m_: the alternate installer is *exactly* the same as the Live installer, just with more options.
<sory> hola
<julio_> sory, hole
<klaxian> i am trying to mount my old ext3 fs as ext4.  i have updated fstab and rebooted, but mount still reports that is is type ext3
<klaxian> how can i verify that it is using the ext4 driver?
<fabio> Hello. I have a Dell Mini 9 and I am running xubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. My problem is that my SD Card is not recognized. it doesnt show up either on the desktop or in the file system. it did with regular Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<z3r0-0n3> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 1****.
<fabio> Thanks
<z3r0-0n3> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<z3r0-0n3> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<z3r0-0n3> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<z3r0-0n3> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<FloodBot3> z3r0-0n3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z3r0-0n3>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<m_> mneptok:  is using full-disk encryption as simple as checking a check box... (that's how it is in Fedora)...  If so, would this automatically encrypt everything including swap?
<hyperstream> klaxian, its the format, you must mount it as ext3
<mneptok> klaxian: if you formatted it ext3, it's ext3.
<iWolf> I'm not able to switch between workspaces, Ubuntu 9.10
<estevey> please sir can you help me with my resolution problem
<mneptok> m_: no, it is not. you have to create LVM volumes
<klaxian> yes but i read that ext4 is backward compatible
<klaxian> and i can get some performance gains by just using the new driver
<deostroll> is there a java irc ?
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, leet name, stupid person... read the topic l33t0
<chiaraconvalle> ciao
<mneptok> hyperstream: be nice.
<m_> mneptok: you mean manually specify LVM volumes?  So, does this mean that if I don't know much about LVM, its probably too complicated?
<IdleOne> hyperstream: no need for rudeness and insults
<hyperstream> klaxian, you would have to change its format
<z3r0-0n3> ops, could you please reprimand or kickban hyperstream?
<estevey> i have a nvidia mx440 and the  96 drivers are not working corectly im stuck on a very small resoltuion
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: he has been.
<hyperstream> <- crys a little more.
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: let's move on
<z3r0-0n3> ok
<CQ> Pici: took a few minutes but fail2ban blocked it... thanks!
<Pici> CQ: great
<alfplayer> Metho: there is no ~/bin by default, you could add it to path in ~/.bashrc
<julio_> here, how can i check the version of an intel video driver installed?
<julio_> :D
<CQ> Pici: fail2ban.log:2010-02-07 22:17:32,979 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Ban 80.89.138.19
<mneptok> m_: why don't you run the installer and see?
<dink_> #xubuntu
<jrib> metho, alfplayer: just create ~/bin, it will be added to the path automatically (once you login again)
<z3r0-0n3> capron: you here?
<metho> do i need to create a folder called bin in my home directory i.e. /home/metho/bin
<brontosaurusrex> metho: yes, ~/ stands for home dir i belive
<acalbaza> how do i change my screen resolution for the command line?
<metho> sorted two minutes
<z3r0-0n3> ok ill be back in a little while if anyone would be so kind as to help me
<m_> mneptok: ok, but before I do... couple more qs... if I were to encrypt the entire system using the alternate installer, at what point during booting would I be prompted for the disk password?
<sory> spanish please
<jpds> !es | sory
<ubottu> sory: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cryptk> so I thought I had fixed my USB device freezing problem... until my keyboard froze
<cryptk> there are no errors or anything in the Xorg log files...
<ente> hi
<mneptok> m_: do not encrypt the entire system. leave /boot unencrypted. create a ~500MB partition for /boot
<cryptk> and there was nothing in dmesg until I unplegged a device... it did show me unplugging it, did not show me plugging it back in
<mneptok> m_: and you are prompted fairly early in the booting process.
<coolkehon> hi
<cryptk> anyone have any ideas as to what I can try to fix my USB device freezing problem?
<Trizicus> I want a specific folder from a device mounted as I boot up. How do I set that up in fstab?
<mneptok> Trizicus: fstab mounts partitions, not directories.
<Trizicus> mneptok: how do I setup automounting of directories?
<metho> that worked, thanks guys.... couple of questions what is ~     is it home or root Dir... for my scripts i still need to use the .sh at the end, do i have to do that???
<mneptok> Trizicus: a directory is not a filesystem. thus, you don't mount directories, unless they are network shares.
<jrib> metho: ~ means $HOME, your home directory.  You don't need the .sh if you don't want it
<Trizicus> mneptok: I do not want to mount an entire device into my Music folder for example. Obvioulsy the device needs to be mounted. How do I automount a directory in the device to a local folder?
<jrib> Trizicus: why do you want to mount just a directory?  If it's for organizational purposes, would a symlink do?
<coolkehon> I've got a computer with a broken graphics card and bestbuy(computer store) installed a new one but left the old one in. ubuntu is using the broken graphics card. what should i do because I can't see anything. all i get is a blank screen. what's the command to refresh displays so that i can fix this (blind command usage)
<metho> thanks so when i created ~/bin, why did it place under /root i.e. /root/bin why not under /home.bin
<Trizicus> jrib: Durrr rofl... Why didn't i think of that...
<Trizicus> jrib: thanks lol
<mneptok> Trizicus: mount the device, and make the local directory a symlink to the directory on the device.
<jrib> metho: that shouldn't have happened.  Were you playing with sudo or something?
<CShadowRun> coolkehon: 1) If the card is broken, bestbuy are morons for leaving it in 2) Unplug it, it's a waste of power.
<metho> yes
<metho> sudo
<metho> oh shit
<jrib> metho: yes, don't use sudo...
<dink2> can anyone tell me how to install my wireless card drivers?
<coolkehon> CShadowRun: how can i fix it without removing it (will do later)
<metho> shit... two minutes bro
<defrysk> coolkehon, turn the internal card of in your bios so it wont be used
<ente> [22:34] < metho> thanks so when i created ~/bin, why did it place under /root i.e. /root/bin why not under /home.bin
<defrysk> off
<ente> WTF
<CShadowRun> coolkehon: no clue, you certainly can't fix anything blind. Remove the broken graphics card.
<mneptok> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CShadowRun> coolkehon and complain to bestbuy about leaving a physically broken waste of power inside your computer
<coolkehon> ^
<ente> what the pancake then
<pingun> hello. could anyone help me to install gtk+ of a newer version, please?
<ente> better?
<defrysk> tuck
<defrysk> what the tuck
<ente> what the duck
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ente> what the Myrtti is wrong with you?
<defrysk> yes
<defrysk> :D
<mneptok> ente defrysk: you're very clever. want to see if you're clever enough not to get banned?
<mneptok> IOW, stop. now.
<ente> what?
<ente> I think you're so friendly in here?
<defrysk> hmm
<iLikeYou> guys how can I know where a package was installed?
<ente> as soon as one says something, the ops just have to prove they are uber 1337?
<arand> iLikeYou: dpkg -L packagename will show it's contents
<hyperstream> ente, can be like that in here at times :)
<defrysk> ente, nuff said ;)
<koshari> iLikeYou you mean the binaries?
<Xial> That's the first time I've seen an op actually say something.
<iLikeYou> koshari: yea
<Flannel> ente, defrysk: Please stay ontopic in this channel, thanks.
<ente> I was just asking what sense a /home.bin makes?
<iLikeYou> koshari: I want where are they installed on the hard disk. Like in Windows, you can right-click an icon, then Properties, then Find Target
<dsnyders> iLikeYou, Out of curiosity, why do you want to know?
<ente> I have a ~/.bin, and I guess it makes a lot more sense
<Flannel> ente: You've already got ~/bin, /home.bin doesn't make sense
<iLikeYou> dsnyders: Out of curiosity! That's why :D
<dsnyders> iLikeYou, Fair enough.
<ente> for system-wide-but-local-installations, there is /usr/local
<koshari> iLikeYou most apps are installed in the usr/bin
<arand> iLikeYou: dpkg -L packagename will show it's contents
<ente> Flannel: well, yes. but metho was talking about /home.bin
<pauljw> iLikeYou, maybe open a terminal and type locate packagename
<ente> which made no sense to me, so I asked what they meant by it.
<Flannel> ente: /home.bin doesn't make an sense
<ente> and then there started a discussion about what language not to use in here
<Flannel> ente: ~/.bin isn't even what you want, you want ~/bin
<metho> sorry it was /home/bin
<jrib> metho: /home/your_username/bin
<koshari> iLikeYou it dont really matter where they are (binaries)as long as they are in your path
<ente> no, ~/.bin is what I want because I consider ~/bin polluting ~
<Flannel> metho: You don't want /home/bin either, thats the homedir of the person named "bin"
<ente> bin laden? :)
<IdleOne> the . and / keys are close enough to each other that a user could of figured out it was just a typo. your cursing was not needed
<metho> anyway without sudo i created a folder with mkdir ~/bin which was placed under /home/metho/bin
<iLikeYou> koshari: "in your path"? Please clarify this sentence
<abumaia> this is just a test message.  I have my pidgin set to Invisible status, and none of my messages in this room have been replied to, so this is a test message to determine if my messages are getting through or not
<metho> now i can not run that script from anywhere else
<Flannel> ente: Again, please stay ontopic, thanks
<Myrtti> abumaia: yeah, they are getting through
<metho> do i need to specify the path in .bashrc
<koshari> iLikeYou your path is a list of locations where binaries can be called from
<Flannel> metho: Have you logged back in since?
<abumaia> thanks Myrtti
<jrib> metho: logout and back in
<Flannel> metho: No, but .bashrc checks to see if ~/bin exists (and if it doesn't, it won't include it)
<metho> 2 mins, thanks very much for the help.... 2 mins
<ente> I suggest ~/.bin
<koshari> iLikeYou so if a binary (or script for that matter ) is located at a location that is in your path then you can call it from any location
<iLikeYou> koshari: you mean enviroment variables?
<ente> but it is nondefault and hence not recommended unless you want to change your bashrc
<rosco> is xubuntu faster than mint?  how much faster
<dsnyders> iLikeYou, Have you tried the whereis command?
<defrysk> rosco, .25 secs
<koshari> iLikeYou no i man path http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Path.html
<rosco> defrysk: what does .25 sec mean?
<iLikeYou> dsnyders: I Like YOU :D
<charles__> Anyone mind helping me with an rsync/cron question?
<metho> loggod out and back in and still no joy
<metho> restart the PC???
<defrysk> rosco, it means that your question cannot be answered
<ente> koshari: man path as in MANPATH or in /usr/bin/man path?
<koshari> ente i meant mean
<Flannel> metho: Is the script set to be executable?
<hyperstream> rosco, every system speed, depends on to many different possible values. Hardware specs/drivers whats installed on the machines .... too much to compare.
<svenbuntu> hi all
<rosco> i can say that puppy is much faster than the other OS's i use.
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I view my "hard drive" under computer in the places menu?
<defrysk> rosco, then use puppy
<ente> arch is faster than anything else I used before
<alfplayer> Restarting ubuntu wouldn't help
<`mOOse`> xfce ftw
<iLikeYou> why the apps in ubuntu aren't located in a specified place? For example in Windows when you install a program, you can find it along all its file and directories in C:\Program Files/TheProgram. Why in Ubuntu the files are distributed among a lot of directories and locations?
<metho> yeah it is a+x
<metho> still no joy
<ente> talking about windowmanagers just results in flamewars
<koshari> ask! | charles__
<ente> s/windowmanagers/desktop environments/
<Myrtti> iLikeYou: because Linux uses the file system hierarchy used before it in Unix systems.
<rosco> it is too different for me.  i must at least spend time with it as a secondary OS for a while
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, places -> Computer -> "hard drive"
<rosco> i don't use winders
<ente> however, it applies to both
<arand> iLikeYou: Since libraries goes in lib, binaries goes in bin, settings in etc, its' just the unix legacy...
<Myrtti> iLikeYou: if you want to read more, "man hier" in your terminal will tell you more
<koshari> iLikeYou because unix systems have better linking/symlinking capabilities
<Flannel> iLikeYou: Files are still stuck in specified locations, they're just not all in the same folder
<charles__> alright so I have a laptop that I would like to have back up a music directory to my server. How do I do this? I want to have the server directory only receive backups, never delete anything.
<hyperstream> iLikeYou, its better organised, windows is not.
<`mOOse`> guys - there's a website out there that has apt-games or aptgames and aptapps in the url somewhere - it's got a buncha games and apps on it - anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?
<z3r0-0n3> any ops: hyperstream is trolling, this has been the third time he sent ignorant messages to me, i suggest kick ban :)
<arand> iLikeYou: and it's the package manager's job to organise things, not the folder system.
<metho> anyone
<charles__> I was thinking the way I wanted to do it was rsync it, and schedule it as a cron job, but I ma not really familiar with rsync
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, actually, thats how you view your hard drive. perhaps if you had tried it first, you wouldnt have made yourself look silly just then.
<defrysk> `mOOse`, getdeb.net and related
<Myrtti> charles__: rsync is brilliant for that job, and it's not really too difficult to learn
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: best advice is to ignore a user who is sending message you don't want
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I view my "hard drive" under computer in the places menu?
<defrysk> `mOOse`, is not supported here
<hyperstream> IdleOne, im not querying him.
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: im concerned for other users
<alfplayer> Metho: you can check if it is in the path with "echo $PATH"
<hyperstream> !repeat | z3r0-0n3
<z3r0-0n3> i never said he queried me
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: the ops are active in this channel
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, refer to my post about viewing your hard drive.
<`mOOse`> yes, that's it defrysk - thanks (yea I know but I knew someone in here would grok what I was trying to find)
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I mount my "hard drive" under computer in the places menu?
<metho> its not there.... how do i add it and where is this file &PATH located
<koshari> charles__ then read up about it, you can begin with man rsync
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, please do not repeat. read the post above from ubottu
<mario_> no sound in tv time, I got image but no sound... Any help?
<z3r0-0n3> hyperstream: buh bye :)
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, take it easy.
<osmosis_> how can I unsubscribe from launchpad bug mail. Im receiving mail for every bug files for qemu-kvm and dont know how to stop it..
<novemberhascome2> Hi. How am I to set SHMConfig to True?
<z3r0-0n3> my home directory is encrypted. how do I mount my "hard drive" under computer in the places menu?
<IdleOne> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hyperstream> !repeat | z3r0-0n3
<koshari> osmosis log in and unsubscribe to the bug
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<metho> alfplayer: its not there.... how do i add it and where is this file &PATH located
<arand> z3r0-0n3: What "hard-drive" are you referring to here?
<IdleOne> novemberhascome2: this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad has instructions
<alfplayer> If you run "echo $PATH" you will get where you can place scripts that can be run like you want it
<Fraxtil> Does anybody know why I don't get a login prompt on any virtual terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6])?
<Fraxtil> They're definitely there because I can see a blinking cursor on each of them, they just never give me a login prompt.
<alfplayer> It is not a file, it is a variable
<z3r0-0n3> arand: the one in computer under the places menu. i want to view both my win and ubuntu partitions
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, you can go to 'Places->Computer->"CLICK harddrive/partition"'
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, provided its mounted.
<metho> alfplayer: ah i see..... how do i add the location of my script within this VARIABLE
<arand> z3r0-0n3: If you do what hyperstream says does anything happen, error?
<alfplayer> You are saying there is no /home/you/bin in $PATH ?
<koshari> metho just create a folder called bin to your home dir and next boot it WILL be in your path
<z3r0-0n3> what is he saying? to open my hard drive? yes it gives me an error message. would you like to see it?
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, some more info, could help solve your issue, such as - i cant see my partition in that window. or an error you could pastebin.
<xiambax> I have an old drive i accidently locked while modding an old xbox and now its locked for good
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Is there a repository with the latest (open source) xfree86-ati driver?  I'm experiencing a problem and need the newest driver.
<xiambax> Does anyone know how to unlock an ATA protected disk?
<metho> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games thats all i have
<z3r0-0n3> arand ?
<arand> z3r0-0n3: follow hyperstream
<koshari> metho /home/user/bin always goes into your path if you create the folder
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: what is that error you get?
<metho> ah i see... so i just need to reboot??
<koshari> metho in fact i dont know why its not default? as first thing i do on a new sys is create home/username/bin dir and plonk all my scripts in there
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: unable to mount location /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt is mounted
<alfplayer_> Metho: are you sure you have /home/your_username/bin ?
<hazrii> hi all
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, its already mounted.
<alfplayer_> Metho: you could just log out and log in
<metho> it is there and i tried logging out and in and no joy
<lump> when i run the live cd of 9.10 my wifi card works with no problems but when i install it no longer works. I go into hardware drivers nothing is even shown. running a dell 1545 with the built-in wifi card. Right now i am running 9.04 and it all works fine
<novemberhascome2> Hi. I enabled SHMConfig like the Ubuntu guide says but I still cannot load gsynaptics.
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: ?
<hazrii> is there any from of Indonesia
<azabach> hola
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: that error is telling you that it is already mounted
<novemberhascome2> Any suggestions?
<arand> z3r0-0n3: Are you sure that is the win partition?
<azabach> hola como estan por aqui
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: then how do i view my windows partition?
<hyperstream> azabach, english?
<koshari> metho is your script marked as executable?
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: if you read what hyperstream is telling you it may be usefull.
<hyperstream> !spanish | azabach
<ubottu> azabach: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<alfplayer_> koshari: he said it is a+x
<z3r0-0n3> I ignored him as you suggested.
<novemberhascome2> I enabled SHMConfig like the Ubuntu guide says but I still cannot load gsynaptics. Any suggestions?
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne:
<azabach> ok me friend
<hyperstream> azabach, :)
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: yes, but I thought you meant he was sending you priv messages. I was wrong to suggest that you ignore
<azabach> i dont have problem
<azabach> lol
<Fraxtil> Does anybody know why I don't get a login prompt on any virtual terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F[1-6])? They're definitely there because I can see a blinking cursor on each of them, they just never give me a login prompt.
<koshari> metho logging uts not enough , you need to reboot
<Pira> Hi hoping someone can help... on startup, "checking file systems" Starting the firestarter firewall" fails... "Starting samba daemon" just causes the machine to hang.. Any idea how i can log in and remove firestarter and samba ?
<harjot> guys im having problems with skype
<harjot> it opens
<harjot> i call
<gregor_> and ?
<harjot> then after maybe a a few minutes it crashes witha segmentation faul;t
<z3r0-0n3> he was being arrogant and harassing me. What he was saying was obvious and redundant. I don't intend to take him off. Could you please help me
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne
<harjot> so any ideas wats wrong?
<vilkas> i cant decide between ubuntu and OpenSuse. can any1 tell me simple advantages and disatvantages please?
<xangua> !ot | vilkas
<ubottu> vilkas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<harjot> firstly however, im using a skype package for intrepid aas there is none foor heardy
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I type tor in the terminal it says [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running? but its not running how do I tell what is using this port in ubuntu
<xangua> harjot: do you use the latest beta¿
<hyperstream> IdleOne, lol.
<harjot> yes
<dsnyders> vilkas, well, with ubuntu you get to hang out here.
<Pira> system hangs when "checking file system" anyone know how i can log in to fix issues?
<harjot> i cant find one beifre
<xangua> harjot: if there is none for hardy them maybe that's the problem
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: honestly I don't know how.
<harjot> they dont distribute the oldetr packages
<ke1ha> xb-910-32 login fails after dist-upgrade anyone seeing this?
<novemberhascome2> I can't enable SHMConfig. Please help.
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: for what it is worth it seemed to me that hyperstream was trying to help you with this issue
<harjot> xangua: its a beta
<harjot> xangua: and i cant get an older one
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: you are an op and you don't know how to view a windows partition when the /home dir is encrypted?
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: then tor probably is, does "ps -A | grep tor" give you a process no.?
<Riverthief> Sup guys
<Riverthief> I downloaded steam; and am downloading CSS through it right now. Think it'll work ok? Using wine, obv)
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: I am not an op and unfortunately I don't know how to do everything :/
<novemberhascome2> Any suggestions, please?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arand, ok
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: I don't use encrypted /home so I have never had to deal with it
<hyperstream> !mount | z3r0-0n3
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dsnyders> Fraxtil, what the response from  ps ax|grep getty
<joshtp> is there a chan for newbs? i've just started using ubuntu via Wubi but have gotten myself to a GRUB command prompt instead of a menu after upgrading the linux kernel; i've tried everythiing i've come across and i keep getting a Kernel panic
<z3r0-0n3> my home dir is encrypted could anyone tell me how the one in computer under the places menu. i want to view both my win vista and ubuntu partitions
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arand, it did
<xangua> joshtp: do you tried to run the live cd¿
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: then it is running, (if necessary kill with "sudo killall tor")
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arand, but why dont I see that under ps xu or processes?
<emes> it seems that the font that firefox uses is missing some basic characters, i get boxes with "0092" and "0096" in some documents. how do i fix this?
<IP-v6> Riverthief, I've runned steam cs:s with wine but it didn't work well. low fps, slow gaming
<xapel> How do I get album art on my android phone from ubuntu?
<joshtp> xangua: unfortunately i don't have the CD, though i can boot into my windows machine ok
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: Since it's running as root, and not as your user.
<Riverthief> IP-v6, damn =/
<Fraxtil> dsnyders: 24212 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep petty
<IP-v6> i got ati radeon x1600 video card
<Fraxtil> erm.
<Fraxtil> 24226 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep getty
<z3r0-0n3> hyperstream: stop wasting your time. maybe you dont normally have better things to do, in that case I recommend creating better things to do.
<joshtp> xangua: i mean linux install, of course i have both on the same machine
<hyperstream> WOW
<IP-v6> i think you got better video card, try it : )
<z3r0-0n3> hyperstream: you're not helping me and the only messages i see from you are the ubottu ones
<joshtp> xangua: i tried everythin i could find about grub commands for booting but none work
<arand> U-b-u-n-t-u: ps aux (a -- all users) would show it I think
<dsnyders> Fraxtil, do you know which run level you're starting up?
<muri_one> is there much difference between aptitude and apt these days?
<Fraxtil> dsnyders: I've tried checking my runlevel, it just says "unknown"
<xapel> How do I get album art on my android phone from ubuntu?
<hyperstream> z3r0-0n3, thats because you have me on ignore, while requestion help. since you cannot see my messages, i have to give you info based via the bot. go READ (Someone relay this to him please)
<Pira> anyone know how to get passed a system hang on boot up ??
<z3r0-0n3> my home dir is encrypted could anyone tell me how the one in computer under the places menu. i just want to view my windows dir. could anyone please help?
<hyperstream> !repeat | z3r0-0n3
<ubottu> z3r0-0n3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hyperstream> ><
<z3r0-0n3> lol try getting a life
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know a good help channel for tor beside "tor" I know im not suppose to ask tor only questions here so i wont
<IdleOne> hyperstream if he doesn't want your help you can't force him. z3r0-0n3 you are limiting your chances at resolving this issue but not taking his help.
<IdleOne> by*
<jiohdi> I have an intel dual processor computer 64 bit... but I only see amd 64 ubuntu... will that work?
<hyperstream> IdleOne, he can quit repeating his question so frequently. suggest he tried google or something.
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: i explained why he was on ignore. please drop it.
<hyperstream> try's*
<gyles19> I (foolishly, in retrospect) allowed update-manager on my 9.04 laptop to proceed unattended the other day. When I came back, the laptop was unresponsive, so I power-cycled it. Now it boots through grub, loads the Ubuntu-cylon splash, then dies in mountall with an "undefined symbol and ..terminated with status 127." I've been googling all week trying to find a way to repair this failed update without completely reinstalling again.  Is 
<`mOOse`> I think you're being dense, personally
<microlith> jiohdi: yes, both the AMD and Intel 64-bit x86 cpus use the same instruction set
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: how would you know if he is helping me if you know nothing about this subject?
<novemberhascome2> I can't enable SHMConfig. Please help.
<jrib> !synaptics | novemberhascome2
<ubottu> novemberhascome2: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jiohdi> microlith: if I installed the 32, is there a way to upgrade to 64 without a full reinstall?
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: I know that he is trying by offering advice. more then anyone else has
<hyperstream> gyles19, all week, suggestion from me would be to clean install 9.10, but backup any data before hand :(
<novemberhascome2> jrib: I already looked at that and did what it said.
<macman_> guys question .. my resolution is fine but i don't like it .. i would like all icons all windows everything smaller .. how would i do this ?
<microlith> jiohdi: no
<novemberhascome2> jrib: It still tells me that SHMConfig has not been enabled.
<jrib> novemberhascome2: what did you do exactly?
<z3r0-0n3> IdleOne: please drop it or ill have to place you on ignore as well
<jiohdi> microlith: is there a noticable difference?
<novemberhascome2> jrib: Put the stuff into the .fdi file.
<microlith> you can save your home directory if you put /home on its own partition
<jrib> novemberhascome2: and rebooted?
<IdleOne> z3r0-0n3: be my guest
<hyperstream> lol
<microlith> jiohdi: depeds, do you have a lot of devices or more than 3GB of RA?
<novemberhascome2> jrib: Absolutely.
<microlith> RAM*
<gyles19> Thanks for responding, Hypersteam. I had 9.10 on this laptop (Old thinkpad t23) but 9.10's sound is so broken I went back to 9.04. I had other issues with 9.10, don't recall what they were now.
<jiohdi> microlith: I have 4G ram
<jrib> novemberhascome2: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<microlith> jiohdi: then you need to go 64-bit
<novemberhascome2> jrib: For what?
<jrib> novemberhascome2: for anything interesting
<hyperstream> gyles19, ahh yes i endured alot of pain with 9.10 on this laptop also, how ever all my main desktops are running flawless
<z3r0-0n3> my home dir is encrypted could anyone tell me how to open my windows dir, or my entire "hard drive"? the one in computer under the places menu. could anyone please help?
<dsnyders> Fraxtil, What is the response from who -r
<jolaren> I installed Ubuntu server from annother computer. Now when I put it inside of my real server I get this error: "No network devices found"
<jrib> z3r0-0n3: open nautilus, there's nothing special to it
<Fraxtil> dsnyders: nothing
<hyperstream> gyles19, what kind of sound card do you have? perhaps they have fixed the issue in 9.10?
<jolaren> I installed Ubuntu server from annother computer. Now when I put it inside of my real server I get this error: "No network devices found"
<novemberhascome2> jrib: (WW) intel(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f is the only thing I see.
<arand> jiohdi: one possibility is to use the -pae kernel, which will allow more memory while still on 32bit..
<jrib> novemberhascome2: pastebin please
<z3r0-0n3> jrib: as i mentioned, it cant be mounted because of an error
<muri_one> gyles19: i'd try using a boot cd, chrooting into your system and trying to repair/reinstall packages from there
<novemberhascome2> jrib: my /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hyperstream> jrib, its already mounted(his error)
<jrib> z3r0-0n3: you didn't mention that...
<jiohdi> arand, how do I do that without trashing everything... and having a degree in systems engineering
<dsnyders> Fraxtil, nothing?  Odd.
<jrib> novemberhascome2: yes
<gyles19> Hyperstream, it's fine in 9.04, it's broken in 9.10.  That's why I'm back at 9.04. Until update-manager went nuts the other day, I was fine.
<microlith> using --pae these days is pointless
<novemberhascome2> jrib: All of it or the last 100 lines?
<jrib> novemberhascome2: all of it, pastebin is free :)
<dsnyders> Fraxtil, what about just plain who?
<z3r0-0n3> jrib: in any case is there anything you could do to help me? that would be much appreciated.
<hyperstream> gyles19, :(, lspci and if you could please, let me know what card/chip etc it is, ill have a google around to see if its supported in 9.10, sounds like your 9.04 is definatly broken ;/.
<jrib> z3r0-0n3: explain the error
<novemberhascome2> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1789502
<arand> microlith: not if you require 32bit otherwise..
<`mOOse`> and was it EVER mounted?
<z3r0-0n3> jrib: unable to mount location /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt is mounted
<gyles19> Muri_one, is there a howto for doing that anywhere around?  I don't know what happened with update-manager, I left it running when I went to work...  Is there an 'undo' for update-managers? recent actions?
<Fraxtil> dsnyders: if it matters, here's what I've got in the ctrl+alt+f8 terminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400396
<Fraxtil> dsnyders: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1fb6f211
<harjot> um guys do you know where i can get an older version of skype
<jrib> z3r0-0n3: I presume that has nothing to do with windows though
<z3r0-0n3> jrib: i think i realize why now! both OSes are encrypted
<jrib> z3r0-0n3: ah, then ok
<jrib> z3r0-0n3: I don't know if you can mount encrypted ntfs or not
<`mOOse`> z3r0-0n3, have you ever been able to see the windows drive?
<`mOOse`> did this just happen or?
<z3r0-0n3> `mOOse`: no
<Goliath> i use the winetricks script, and got a dll. where is it saved?
<jrib> novemberhascome2: what ubuntu version?
<`mOOse`> if ntfs is encrypted....um....I would think that would be a problem for a foreign OS to see
<`mOOse`> I could be wrong but
<jolaren> How do I reconfigure my network device? It cannot find my connection! It's because I installed ubuntu server from annother computer
<`mOOse`> of course, some enterprising genius has probably written a little routine to fix that
<Speedy2> What's the package that gives me all the common development tools (autoconf, gcc, headers, etc)?
<`mOOse`> just finding it though lol
<novemberhascome2> jrib: 9.10.
<jrib> Speedy2: build-essential
<Speedy2> jrib, Thanks
<darthanubis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<z3r0-0n3> `mOOse`: too bad there's not a encryption channel
<willie> !ssh-agent
<`mOOse`> yea, it would certainly be better than me lol
<willie> !info ssh-agent
<ubottu> Package ssh-agent does not exist in karmic
<willie> !info ssh-add
<ubottu> Package ssh-add does not exist in karmic
<darthanubis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Riverthief> !info Ws
<ubottu> Package Ws does not exist in karmic
<muri_one> gyles19: if there is a partially installed package or something you can usually just unsinstall and reinstall.. sometimes apt will tell you how to repair it...
<jrib> Speedy2: is this a default install?  What have you done to the system since installing?  It seems strange i810 fails. Also, did you create an xorg.conf for some reason?
<willie> thanks ubottu - if you are a person
<z3r0-0n3> `mOOse`: well thanks for your help anyway. should have thought that out.
<muri_one> gyles19: maybe this will help get yous started? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157250
<midmichmark> Hello all ..... ubuntu newbie here with printer questions!
<darthanubis> willie: he aint
<z3r0-0n3> *I* should have
<darthanubis> !printer > muri_one
<ubottu> muri_one, please see my private message
<gyles19> muri_one: No idea, it won't boot properly, it dies running 'mountall' with a missing symbol.
<willie> but darthanubis  iss  - thanks mate :-)
<darthanubis> :)
<kazaa_lite> hi all.... i have installed monit and it is running.... now how to get my application registered to monit so that if it crashes, monit should start it
<gyles19> Murione, let me look that over...
<novemberhascome2> jrib: You around?
<jrib> novemberhascome2: yes
<harjot> anyone know of any place to get an older skype package?
<jrib> Speedy2: erm, ignore that
<infid> is there a signal you can send to a GUI app that stops it from continuing to do anything but doesn't kill the process all together?
<muri_one> darthanubis: wrong person
<novemberhascome2> :)
<jrib> novemberhascome2: is this a default install?  What have you done to the system since installing?  It seems strange i810 fails. Also, did you create an xorg.conf for some reason?
 * harjot sits around scratching his head
<andresnika> hola
<darthanubis> muri_one: sorry
<darthanubis> !patience | harjot
<IP-v6> gyles19, i saw a topic on ubuntuforums maybe it will work
<ubottu> harjot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<midmichmark> I cannot get my Minolta Magicolo 2300DL to print in color via ubuntu. I used the driver that came with this release of ubuntu (9.1.0). Any ideas?
<novemberhascome2> jrib: This is basically a default install. I didn't do any major changes to the system. I did create an xorg.conf at a point but removed it.
<IP-v6> gyles19, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302866
<harjot> darthanubis: soz
<darthanubis> !printer > midmichmark
<ubottu> midmichmark, please see my private message
<jrib> novemberhascome2: do you know why i810 would be failing?
<novemberhascome2> I don't even know what that is, jrib.
<EntityReborn> Hello.
<muri_one> gyles19: the bit about the kernel may are may not apply to you. couldhn't hurt to reinstall it anyway. the point is you should be able to use apt from there to reinstall/fix any packages if that is the source of your problems
<jrib> novemberhascome2: it's a video driver.  Are you sure the install completed successfully?
<novemberhascome2> jrib: Well, if you ask like that, no!
<EntityReborn> I have an ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] Graphics card (in a toshiba laptop). Are there any better drivers that I can get (besides the ones included in Ubuntu?). Having a bit of interesting OpenGL problems
<novemberhascome2> jrib: I'm using Compiz and it's working.
<fixxxermet> Can anyone point me to a recommended disk partitioning scheme for Ubuntu Desktop?
<edoceo> So I've got this old Feisty machine - was going to update to Hardy; are the Gutsy packages still around? or can I go from Feisty to Hardy w/o using Gutsy in middle?
<pumuky1> Hallo. I've updated my laptop, which uses U9.10, and now when I reboot, opens grub and ubunt doesn't start. How can I repair grub? (I installed it using wubi)
<jrib> !upgrade | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> edoceo: that link should tell you about old-releases.ubuntu.com
<darthanubis> fixxxermet: no, because they is totally dependent on your machien and your needs which would exhaust the scope of this forum
<pumuky1> I execute apt-get upgrade
<edoceo> jrib: nope - read those they asll say "To avoid damaging your system, upgrading should only be done from one release to the next release"
<pumuky1> I executed apt-get upgrade
<jrib> novemberhascome2: I don't know.  Certainly, the instructions on ubottu's link should be sufficient.  The log doesn't mention shmconfig at all (I believe it does if it tries to enable it).  See if you can figure out the package responsible for and make sure it's installed ok.  I have to go now though
<novemberhascome2> jrib: OK.
<jrib> edoceo: yes, and if you read the gutsy upgrade page it will tell you how to do so
<jrib> edoceo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CryptIce7> is there a way to suppress output from a shell script.  example:   killall apache   should not display "Process not found" when it doesn't exist.
<justine777w> Hello. I am trying to install my Dell 720 Printer. I have looked at all the forums and have tried what they said, but it does not seem to be working. help?
<edoceo> just found it , thx
<jrib> CryptIce7: you usually want output... but redirect it to /dev/null if you want
<jiohdi> microlith: is there a way to tell the 64 to install itself over the 32 bit installation?
<hyperstream> jiohdi, uninstall/remove/purge the 32bit installation
<jiohdi> hyperstream: how?
<hyperstream> jiohdi, what have you installed? how did you install it?
<Vegonanon> Hi friends
<jiohdi> hyperstream: I installed 32 bit 9.10 on a 64 bit dual core machine via cd
<lucas14> piknet.net
<Riverthief> Umm
<Riverthief> Hmm
<Riverthief> I started to play CS:S in wine
<defrysk> jiohdi, howmuch ram you have ?
<hyperstream> jiohdi, ahh, then you need to use 32bit software
<Riverthief> Now that I've quit
<jiohdi> defrysk: 4g
<Riverthief> I'm stuck in 640x480 res
<erUSUL> CryptIce7:  killall apache > /dev/null 2>&1
<Riverthief> (1366x768 screen
<Riverthief> *)
<hyperstream> jiohdi, if you want to use 64bit stuff, you will need to reinstall the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<defrysk> jiohdi, upto 4 gigs 64 bit is useless
<Riverthief> brb, I'll try a logout
<laumonier> how can i make an usb key bootable????
<jiohdi> defrysk: technically it says I have 3.7G so its ok to keep 32 bit?
<defrysk> jiohdi, correct
<justine777w> I am trying yo install my Dell 720 Printer. I have read the forums and tried what they said, but it is not working. Am I missing something? I am not sure what I did wrong.
<Vegonanon> Hi boys, is here anybody who knows more about RPM packages, right whitch language is written by?
<killaz> hi
<macman_> i have a 64bit dell running ubuntu 32 bit .. does my resolution suck cause im not running ubuntu x64 ?
<darthanubis> laumonier: look in your menu for the application that says exactly that?
<jiohdi> defrysk: so I would not notice any improvements
<defrysk> jiohdi, correct
<darthanubis> macman_: of course not
<macman_> ok
<LjL> Vegonanon: try asking #ubuntu-offtopic (since RPM isn't even Ubuntu's package format)
<ZykoticK9> macman_, resolution is unrelated to 32/64 bit
<darthanubis> macman do you know what kind of videocard you have?
<Vegonanon> LjL, okay sorry, I am still forgoting ...
<macman_> ok cool ZykoticK9 or darthanubis  im used to a 1900x900 and now i have a 1600x900 .. how do i make everything smaller for my resolution
<macman_> darthanubis: yes one sec
<jiohdi> defrysk: there is no way to just upgrade from one to the other?
<killaz> mac man u have to set your resolution
<defrysk> jiohdi, backuo and fresh install
<macman_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07
<defrysk> backup
<darthanubis> macman_: do you know the NATIVE resolution for your monitor
<laumonier> how can i make an usb key bootable????i try with gparted i put the flag bootable on a fat32 usb key but i cant boot it            someone could help me?
<macman_> killaz: i have it sucks
<jiohdi> defrysk: what would have to be different for the 64 bit to be noticable?
<macman_> darthanubis: i will look
<defrysk> jiohdi, more ram
<killaz> macman u mean stuck or suck
<darthanubis> !repeat | laumonier
<ubottu> laumonier: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jiohdi> defrysk: so even 4 G is meaningless these days?
<wOLFFF> hey hey
<defrysk> jiohdi, for 64bit yesw
<macman_> darthanubis: a native resolution of 1,440 by 900 pixels.
<ekim1> joihdi:  you wouldnt notice any diffeu rence unless you went to 6 or more ram.
<ekim1> difference
<justine777w> need help installing printer. ubuntu forums not helping.
<killaz> ok lol maybe u need upgrade ur card its not really a good resolution
<darthanubis> macman_: and your trying to run at unsafe resolutions why?
<jolaren> What should I do? My internet is not working but if I run dhclient eth1 then it works.. how should the line look like in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jiohdi> defrysk: the dual core will still work though, right?
<defrysk> jiohdi, oh yes
<defrysk> works fine
<macman_> darthanubis: im fine with the resolution .. its just that all my windows i have open are to big .. i want to some how shirnk all windows / icons so that they fit
<Fraxtil> I think I may have found my problem.
<darthanubis> macman_: you'll have to put some effort into blowing up your hardware in Linux
<killaz> keep alt and click and moove it
<macman_> darthanubis: let me post a screensoht
<defrysk> jiohdi, even frequency scaling monitor works fine
<killaz> so u can resize it<
<mobi-sheep> jiohdi: Think of the car. Is there any advantages of owning a 8 cylinders over 4 cylinders? The end results of arriving at your destination are same.
<darthanubis> macman_: why don't you treat us to some screenshots, because your description is too vague
<jiohdi> mobi-sheep: I would think the comparison would be reversed as the 64 bit machine would get you there more economically
<jiohdi> and quicker
<macman_> darthanubis: can gconf-editor help me with resolution stuff ?
<defrysk> jiohdi, think of a 8 cyl car utilizing 4 cilynders
<mobi-sheep> jiohdi: Only if you pressed the pedal to the metal. (ie encoding DVDs).
<darthanubis> macman_: no
<Fraxtil> For anyone who may be interested: I solved my problem concerning having no virtual terminals by reverting to my original /etc/network/interfaces file. It needed the "lo" loopback interface.
<macman_> 0_0
<darthanubis> macman_: again, no way to tell with the way you describe it
<defrysk> above 4 ram 64 bit can utilize all 8 cilynders
<killaz> macman did you search on google set resolution manually ?
<killaz> for ubuntu
<jiohdi> defrysk: so as long as I dont need gamer cpu stuffy I will never notice the difference
<defrysk> poor analogy but hey
<jiohdi> stuff*
<pw-toxic> hi
<defrysk> jiohdi, just use 32 bit then, youl never noticv e the diff
<justine777w> having printer installation issues.
<pw-toxic> i have installed ebox, but cant access it via the web interface, because i already have apache installed ;(
<defrysk> i also use 32 bit on a 64 bit laptop
<mobi-sheep> jiohdi: Err. If you want to stick with 32bit, that is fine. The only con is that you would not take the full advantage your hardware have to offer.
<Dantonic> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<darthanubis> jiohdi: you cann't notice a differnce that you are not exposed to
<cphllps2> hi, i need help connecting to a wireless router on ubuntu
<killaz> i got ubuntu 64 bit i think its a lot better since u can install maya 2009 64 bit on it and a bunch of software
<darthanubis> !wireless > cphllps2
<ubottu> cphllps2, please see my private message
<killaz> never had problem on 64 bit
<switch10_> if I am dual booting several Linux OS's, it's ok if they all share a swap partition right?
<mobi-sheep> switch10_: Right.
<macman_> meh .. i just realized .. my mac at work is 1440x900 .. but i uses spaces with that all the time
<darthanubis> pw-toxic: you have apache installed dbut down't know how to configure it?
<switch10_> mobi-sheep: thanks
<ekim1> switch10_, cant they also share /home
<pw-toxic> darthanubis, yes i hav configured it manually, but i dont know where the ebox web page can be found on my computer
<switch10_> ekim1: yeah i know.  just checking the swap thing
<pw-toxic> darthanubis, so would define a subdomain myself.. but i cant ;(
<darthanubis> pw-toxic: read the ebox documentation it explicity tells you
<ekim1> switch10_, I actually wasnt sure so just checking...kinda new at this linux stuff.
<pw-toxic> im already reading it ;( but it is so long and i dont know where to find this information ;(
<jef91> Howdy all
<darthanubis> pw-toxic: obviously only read the pertainent part
<jef91> Anyone here use ever use acidrip for ripping dvds?
<justine777w> need help installing a printer please
<jef91> justine777w What kind of printer?
<darthanubis> !printer > jef91
<ubottu> jef91, please see my private message
<darthanubis> !printer > justine777w
<ubottu> justine777w, please see my private message
<darthanubis> jef91: yes
<justine777w> jef91: dell 720 but i am told it is the same as the lexmarks z600
<jef91> darthasnubis - Have you ever had a video file ripped get like lines and such across it at certain points?
<darthanubis> jef91: thats why I dropped it for handbrake
<ekim1> justine777w, did you try to install it as z600?
<jef91> darthaunbis - hand brake doesn't see my dvd drive for some reason...
<cphllps2> man, i am having a very hard time with this, i am very new to ubuntu
<darthanubis> wow
<justine777w> ekim1: i dont know how. I tried using the forums and installing redhat like i was supposed to but it is not working and now i am getting error messages in terminal when i try to continue
<Dantonic> hi, I'm a little lost, just trying to install java Run time environment on Ubuntu 9.10...  followed instructions on this link.. http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp  anyone have any input
<darthanubis> cphllps2: it'd be better for you to start with searchign the forums and posting there. Things go by too fast here for a new person
<ekim1> justine777w, what OS are you running?
<paissad_> what is the commande to change keyboard map , i do know loadkeys fr , but i have X running ^^
<jef91> Dantonic - in terminal run: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<darthanubis> Dantonic: you were not supposed to follow that. You were supposed to install from the repositiories.
<justine777w> ekim1: Ubuntu 9.10
<darthanubis> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<darthanubis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<darthanubis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Dantonic> oh... darn well darthanubis do I have to somehow uninstall that first now??
<darthanubis> just delete all that garbage and do it the way jef91 and I suggest
<darthanubis> ubuntu-restricted-extras is what you want
<trism> just so you know, java is no longer including in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ekim1> justine777w, did you try system/admin/printing, then select new and have Ubuntu show you a list of drivers?
<jef91> Dantonic - in terminal run: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<darthanubis> trism: that is icedtea?
<YouDidWut> Anyone know how to save a mac change so that I don't have to change it every time I start my computer up?
<justine777w> ekim1: yes i did and the dell 720 is not there and the lexmarks z600 is not there. apparently i have to download cups or something. I am confuse
<YouDidWut> mac address change*
<Dantonic> ok ty... just another question I performed this step following those instructions... not sure what it does:  Create the symbolic link ln -s <Java installation directory>/plugin/i386/ ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<darthanubis> YouDidWut: your router?
<Dantonic> do I have to undo that first?
<darthanubis> Dantonic: I did that for my 64bit system to give me a native 64bit java plufgin
<ekim1> justine777w, you will have to find another compatible one or try the cups thing.
<YouDidWut> darthanubis, It's not the router, it's a wireless adapter...
<darthanubis> I kept that change as it works
<cryptk> Ubuntu how I love you... but you don't love me... my mouse constantly freezes... so while we have had good times in the past... nobody on IRC or the forum knows why this is happening...
<darthanubis> YouDidWut: but your router would keep pthe mac assignments and or spoof them if it is a decent router
<justine777w> ekim1: i dont know how to do the cups thing. I was wondering if someone could take me through step by step on how to do it. I looked at the ubuntu forums and I just do not understand them.
<dinobisk> Is it possible not to view the "video area" and the playlist when playing audio files in Totem? They take up too much space.
<jef91> cryptk Ubuntu version and is it a new install?
<darthanubis> cryptk: because it is not Ubuntu, it is your HW
<cryptk> jef91 9.10 fresh install
<jef91> Does it do the same on other distros?
<darthanubis> mouse freeze is always indicative of hardware being subpar
<cryptk> darthanubis: it was working great until the HD died, then i did a fresh install...
<ekim1> justine777w, is it a choice under the system/admin/printer...should show cups as an option.
<Dantonic> jef91, :Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<cryptk> darthanubis it is a Logitech G7 and worked great before the HD crach, and works great in windows
<justine777w> ekim1: where?
<jef91> Dantonic - open Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic) and search for "java"
<Dantonic> do I have to enable a repository?
<jef91> Dantonic - maybe I know I always have medibuntu added on my systems (first thing I always do) so it might be in there
<cryptk> that is what gets me... it was working perfect, I loved it.. and now that I am on a fresh install (you would think it would work great) the mouse freezes shortly after bootup
<darthanubis> Dantonic: yes, it is in synaptic, check all the obvious boxes to check under repositories
<cryptk> when it first go's into the OS the mouse works, then anywhere from 5 seconds to 5 minutes later the mouse stops working...
<darthanubis> community sources and such
<jef91> Dantonic fyi - this is reason number 326 I suggest Mint over Ubuntu :)
<darthanubis> Dantonic: +1 jef91 and look at medibuntu
<Dantonic> ok so I see sun-java6-bin already installed version 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04
<Shizuo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dantonic> however when I do the test on the java website to see if an applet works it does not...
<cryptk> anyone have any other ideas to try before I swap distros?
<jef91> Dantonic - add the medibuntu repos
<Dantonic> and under firefox the "javan enabled" box ix marked
<reya276> I'm trying to mount an ipod touch with gtkpod but it tells me it can't create the /ipod directory in /media/. Can anyone help me with this
<ekim1> justine777w, go to system/admin/printer, then choose new printer and then it should check for printers and show you what it finds and cups is usually a choice.  If not, try applications/add-remove software and install cups.
<Dantonic> jef91, all right how do I go about doing that?
<Dantonic> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dantonic> nm jef91 checking it out atm
<gyles19> Ok, To the several kind folks who sent me links: 1 links leads to a hardware clock fix, that's not the error I'm getting.  Another link suggested booting from a liveCD, using chroot into the broken partition, and using apt/dpkg to fix things.  I'm looking for a HOWTO for doing that. My experience fixing broken packages dates back to RedHat RPMs and that simpler environment.
<mrproper> Which config file stores my WPA keys for SSIDs?
<jef91> Dantonic Good boy :) search "medibuntu" on help.ubuntu.com
<justine777w> ekim1: i do not see add/remove software.
<ke1ha_> Xbuntu 9.10 user login failure after dist-upgrade & reboot. Anyone else seeing this ? had to log on with user "other".
<erUSUL> mrproper: Aplications>Accessories>Seahorse first tab
<ekim1> justine777w, it is not under the applications menu tab?
<justine777w> ekim1: no
<TCHebb> cryptk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3003669&postcount=32
<jef91> justine777w ekim1 As of 9.10 add/remove programs has been replaced by the software center
<mrproper> erUSUL, Would that be "Passwords and Encryption"?
<erUSUL> mrproper: yes
<ekim1> justine777w, that is new to me as I am on 9.04
<mrproper> Nice, thanks.
<ekim1> jef91, thanks for the tip.
<justine777w> jef91: how do i install cups?
<jef91> justine777w - should be installed by default, in terminal run: dpkg -l cups*
<jef91> and let me know what it says
<gnarwal> I'm trying to reset my preferences in Inkscape to default but I can't find the preference folder. Where is it located?
<justine777w> jef91: how do i get to the pastebin so i can show u the outcome
<Dantonic> jef91, all right I added the repos... what now? should I see more java options in the package manager? I dont
<jef91> Dantonic: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jef91> justine777w : pastebin.com
<Dantonic> ah ok
<erUSUL> gnarwal: ~/.config/inkscape/
<jef91> Dantonic - guis are for people who have time to waste ;)
<gnarwal> erUSUL, thanks a lot mate
<Dantonic> haha
<justine777w> jef91: http://pastebin.com/m4f6c7b4a
<aghaster> hi
<jef91> Hallo
<Dantonic> jef91, The following packages have unmet dependencies:  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed
<jef91> Yea - justine777w cups is installed on your computer, let me see what I can find on your printer
<aghaster> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop with a t6670 processor that supports intel vT
<Dantonic> so I gotta get 6-15-1 first?
<wOLFFF> I have a server with 6 ips and was wondering how to assign individual users with different ips
<aghaster> I've enabled intel vt in the bios, but virtualbox will throw an error saying that while vt is enabled, it couldn't use it
<justine777w> fuse2010: i do not know what cups is
<jef91> Dantonic - try this: sudo apt-get purge sun-java6* && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<aghaster> I've uninstalled kvm and made sure the module wasn't running
<the_real_dave> !cups | justine777w:
<ubottu> justine777w:: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<aghaster> is there any way to check what program is currently locking intel vt?
<MK13> wOLFFF, just assign then all static ip's ?
<jef91> the_real_dave - thats not very helpful to what she needs
<Dantonic> haha it's installing jef91 thanks
<jef91> Dantonic - very good. That should do the trick
<the_real_dave> jef91: I didn't get the full conversation. Excuse me if it was misplaced
<igie> i'm using a live cd... my system hangs on boot up at *Starting samba daemon" any way to get past that or even to just log in so I can fix it by uninstalling winbind??
<Kismet> hey guys, have small prob. my iphone won't be recognized anymore in ubuntu
<Kismet> i cann see it in /media/iphone
<jef91> justine777w When you go to System->Administration->Printing - Does it find/show your printer?
<justine777w> jef91: nope
<jef91> igie - remove it from /etc/init.d on your hard drive
<wOLFFF> [ MK13: ] yes the network has a range starting with .214 - .220 trying to assoiciate lets say user jim to .214 and user same to .215 ect
<wOLFFF> same = Sam **
<Kismet> anyone any idea how i can see it
<igie> jef91: I can't seem to find my home folder /home/igie, will it work if i delete it from /etc/init.d ??
<MK13> wOLFFF,  do you want that to be handled by the dhcp server or just set the static ip up on the client side of jim's and same's computer?
<Dantonic> jef91, I can't press the <Ok> button on the terminal based installation prompt...
<jef91> dantonic - press tab and then enter ;)
<igie> jef91: I mean, i'm on a live cd, dosn't it block me from accessing user data?
<Dantonic> oh lol sorry
<jef91> igie - mount your hard drive - no it will not. LiveCD = super user
<klata> Hello!
<jef91> justine777w - check out http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-Photo_Printer_720 , still looking for something more useful
<kazaa_lite> hello
<jef91> Hallo
<igie> jef91: thanks I will give it a shot
<sebsebseb> Hello
<capron> kazaa_lite,   haha do you use this kazaa program ?
<Dantonic> jef91, Setting up sun-java6-plugin (6-15-1) ... so I guess it is done? now I have 6-15-1? now I can install 6-16-1?
<the_real_dave> !hi | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wOLFFF> [ MK13: ] well the goal was so they can both run processes from the same port assigning them seperate IPs to make that possible
<kazaa_lite> capron: nopes... never:D
<kazaa_lite> but  i have been using this nick since 2003 so i will just stick to it now forever
<jef91> Dantonic - it should be all installed. Try the online java check
<capron> kazaa_lite,   :-)   I tried it and it was kind of okey ,   But then torrent en DC++ tok over
<jef91> justine777w Check this: http://dgtlmoon.com/dell_720_printer_lexmark_z600_printer_on_debian_sarge
<MK13> wOLFFF, i am not understanding your setup... if you have the server acting as the dhcp server then it can be done all on it
<Arsin> Can someone help me out with Folding@Home?
<jef91> Arsin - what are you having an issue with?
<kazaa_lite> capron: ahhhhhh...... but you can try me, i wont diappoint you
<kazaa_lite> errr.....
<sebsebseb> kazaa_lite:  capron   Piracy naughtey naughtey!
<Arsin> jef91: I'm running it in termina and it's been running fo 15min and not a step has been completed. Any idea why?
<kazaa_lite> i wont disappoint you (iff you are a girl:p)
<jef91> Arsin - computer specks? Sometimes it can just take awhile.
<kazaa_lite> sebsebseb: everyone is invited:P
<capron> kazaa_lite,    Hmm no kazaa under ubuntu  (  apt-cache search kazaa )   do it run under wine
<Arsin> jef91: I'm embarrased to say, P4 3.0GHz. With Win7 it was completing steps faster though
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  kazaa_lite capron
<ubottu> kazaa_lite capron: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<the_real_dave> Arsin: what CPU do you have? Folding@Home can be take quite a while, and if your using other programs at the same time, F@H gets to use less
<igie> jef91: I tried  "sudo mount ext3 /dev/sdb1" to mount my hard drive, doesn't seem to work. Did I do it wrong?
<RevolutionMasta> Ever since the kernel update from 2.6.31-14 to 2.6.31-15, I've been having issues with my power management
<capron> ubottu,  okey
<kazaa_lite> capron: hehehe
<wOLFFF> [ MK13: ] Yea just wasnt sure how to associate or bind a user using IP.214 and another user IP.215 ect
<peepsalot> i had a softawre raid array set up, and i just upgraded my motherboard.  now it does not recognize the array.  does anyone know what I need to do to fix this?
<jef91> igie Does it show your hard drive in Places?
<peepsalot> i think it must have something to do with the drive numbers being rearranged now
<kazaa_lite> oka.... me going to bed now....... its 11:18PM
<the_real_dave> Arsin: a PIV 516? :) Same as me, F@H runs fine :) I can't remember exactly how many points per day though
<igie> jef91: wow, i feel like an idiot... thanks man.. its there
<jef91> igie lol NP
<sebsebseb> !women > kazaa_lite
<ubottu> kazaa_lite, please see my private message
<Arsin> the_real_dave: How do I check my points? And also do I need to register on the site or?
<RevolutionMasta> Normally, in 2.6.31-14, when I'd close the lid of my laptop (EEE 1000HE), it would recognize that I had closed the lid, and go into sleep mode. It's still set to go into sleep mode, but in 2.6.31-15, 2.6.31-16, and 2.6.31-19, it won't recognize that the lid is clozed.
<RevolutionMasta> Closed
<RevolutionMasta> It will however go into sleep mode if I manually tell it to.
<jef91> I do system rescue with live discs alot ;)
<PeterT> !women > kazaa_lite
<ubottu> kazaa_lite, please see my private message
<ke1ha_> @Arsin .. check points where, locally or overall ?
<wOLFFF> [ MK13: ] and have them able to login using that associated IP
<PeterT> !women > PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT, please see my private message
<erUSUL> peepsalot: what type of software raid; linux software raid?
<ujjain> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<jef91> RevolutionMasta - You know I noticed the same thing on my 900A EEE PC
<kazaa_lite> PeterT: gotcha
<wOLFFF> [ MK13: ] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8790124#post8790124 here was our post
<kazaa_lite> PeterT: are you from london?
<walter> ola pessoal náo estou consequindo
<PeterT> kazaa_lite: haha
<peepsalot> erUSUL, yeah it was set up originally with mdadm
<the_real_dave> Arsin: you can go on their site and search for your username, or install something like F@H monitor. There's a really good guide for installing it on UBuntu, if you give me a sec I'll find it for you
<erUSUL> !br | walter
<peepsalot> raid5
<ubottu> walter: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<walter> configurar o grub2 para reconhecer a parti;áo
<kazaa_lite> :p
<Bruk0ut> ubuntu-pt tambem
<Guest11768> o sistema do windows vista
<erUSUL> peepsalot: i would ask in #ubuntu-server
<ujjain> Ubuntu has so many channels.
<Guest11768> que tenho arquivos  e algum programas
<igie> jef91: it won't let me delete it, says permission denied :s
<RevolutionMasta> jef91: I can still fall back onto 2.6.31-14, but it's a bit annoying being out of date.
<jef91> igie - in terminal gksudo nautilus
<RevolutionMasta> Anyone got any ideas as to the solution for the lack of lid-closing recognition?
<Guest11768> alquem sabe qual e o arquivo que configuro para reconhecer a parti;áo
<sebsebseb> !pt  | Guest11768
<ubottu> Guest11768: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MK13> wOLFFF, so you have 1 computer which has 6 ports, each of which goes to a different client?
<Speedy2> jrib, What was the package again?  build-??
<Guest11768> no grub2
<ujjain> !nl | Ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain, please see my private message
 * DIL is going to watch the super bowl
<Bruk0ut> can anyone tell me if ubuntu has the open source ATI radeon driver "out of the box"?
<ujjain> obuttu: aaargh
<Pici> sebsebseb: do you have a moment for a pm?
<jef91> RevolutionMasta - Nine Times out of ten if all your hardware works on the older kernel there is 0 reason to update to the new one... this is one of the reasons I like Linux Mint so much
<Inept> Go saints :)
<Speedy2> Bruk0ut, Yes it does have the ATI opensource radeon out of the box, but it may give you issues.
<erUSUL> Bruk0ut: it does have it; yes
<iceroot> RevolutionMasta: have a look at the eeepc-kernel out there (dont know the link so maybe google is the solution). its a special (current) kernel for eeepc
<sebsebseb> Pici: yeah
<kazaa_lite> PeterT: actually this is something great you told me
<PeterT> kazaa_lite: What is?
<igie> jef91: when I do that , I don't see the drive in places. it shows in /home a ubuntu user and not igie.
<Bruk0ut> ok, i think its ok, but I tried to intslll the properitry driver and it borked X, however compiz etc is working fine out the box
<kazaa_lite> PeterT: i always suck with women and so if i could find some girl who has interest in computers or programming would make much easier for me to be friends
<jef91> igie navigate to /media
<wOLFFF> [ MK13: ] yes I have a dedicated server which comes with 6 IPS which i was wanted to setup to different ips for different users
<jef91> igie thats where ubuntu auto mounts media to
<RevolutionMasta> tHANKS
<RevolutionMasta> Thanks. Capslock...
<wOLFFF> wanting*
<Guest63836> guys, is there a way to know the public ip using a terminal command ?
<iceroot> wOLFFF: can you disable your script? its hard to read grey text on black background
<igie> jef91: thank you so much :)
<Bruk0ut> i dont seen "driver ati" in xorg though, "out of hte box", which is why im confused
<iceroot> Guest63836: ifconfig
<PeterT> kazaa_lite: hehe, you're welcome
<Speedy2> Bruk0ut, It is there.  If you're not sure if you're using it, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest63836> iceroot, public one not the local
<erUSUL> iceroot: that wont be the public ip if it is behind a router
<PeterT> kazaa_lite: You're hoping to meet women in #ubuntu-women?
<the_real_dave> Arsin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8424498&postcount=1313
<Bruk0ut> ok ill have a look, thanks for hte info
<jef91> Alrighty all, I am off. My girlfriend is going to kill me if I don't finish this paper before she gets here :) Goodnight all
<kazaa_lite> PeterT: yes..... will it not work?
<wOLFFF> sorry
<capron> Bruk0ut,  the ati was used right after installation for me
<erUSUL> Guest63836: use wget and a website
<PeterT> I don't know, kazaa_lite
<iceroot> Guest63836: then maybe lynx http://whatismyip.com
<mobi-sheep> Guest63836: wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -q echo
<MK13> wOLFFF, i just can't understand your setup, sorry
<iceroot> Guest63836: yes or the wget solution
<Arsin> the_real_dave: Thanks
<Bruk0ut> k ;)
<the_real_dave> Arsin: NP mate :)
<Inept> just a Q
<brokenbeat> Wow
<protojay> are there any video editors that will let me cut small parts out of a larger movie?
<erUSUL> protojay: avidemux? pitivi? openshot?
<Inept> why does the desktop version not allow you to setup softrware RAID during install
<Gateway`> iceroot, mobi-sheep thanks for help but is there a command using " dig " ?
<iceroot> Inept: alternate does
<Gateway`> any idea ?
<Arsin> the_real_dave: I never made a pass key since I didn't register anywhere, what's that all about?
<mobi-sheep> Gateway`: I'll just say no.
<Inept> yea the server one does but then u have to dwonload all the gnome desktop
<iceroot> Inept: no, the alternate, which is not the server edition
<the_real_dave> Inept: you'd need to use the alternative install disk. It'll install the regular gnome desktop just through the text interface
<iceroot> Inept: its a gnome-installtion with the alternate just with more options at setup
<Inept> oh right i didnt check the alternate one
<Inept> i thought it was only the server one that you could do it with
<the_real_dave> Arsin: where exactly is that?
<Arsin> the_real_dave: When I opened F@H VIA terminal it asked for a passkey
<the_real_dave> Arsin: what command did you use to start F@H? Have you it installed as a daemon?
<Arsin> the_real_dave: I haven't installed anything, downloaded and just ran it as "sudo ~/Desktop/Folding@Home/fah6"
<iceroot> Arsin: maybe you mean the sudo-password?
<Arsin> iceroot: Na, it was definetly F@H that asked for it
<jamie> hiwk_, whats a good game recorder for linux
<Arsin> jamie: Instanbul? I think
<jamie> I download instanbul
<jamie> But, when I click the icon
<docdawning> Does 9.10 not interpret /etc/fstab 'uid=x' options or something? I'm trying to get an sshfs share working and the user that's supposed to get ownership isn't being recognized in fstab.. Please help..
<jamie> nothing happens?
<Arsin> jamie: If you can get it to work, I never got it to.
<the_real_dave> Arsin: ok, did some Googling. It appears that the passkey is just used if you register your username, to stop anyone else using it. If you don't care, try leaing it blank
<jamie> Darn, I heard recordmydesktop
<Arsin> the_real_dave: Where can I register?
<jamie> so i downloaded that, and now i cant find it.
<mobi-sheep> Arsin: You can leave it blank. o.O
<the_real_dave> Arsin: your registering by just give it a username and password when you run it
<Arsin> mobi-sheep: I suppose, but I'd like to register so I can see myself on their site; right now I have no idea where I am on the site
<mobi-sheep> jamie: How did you download recordmydesktop? Just run "recordmydesktop" in the terminal.
<the_real_dave> Arsin: or when you install it even. Does it ask for a username when you run the script directly?
<ZykoticK9> jamie, a little while ago i was looking into screencast software - i got the best results using ffmpeg (cli app) with something similar to "ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1024x768 -i :0.0 -vcodec huffyuv -sameq screencast.avi"
<Arsin> the_real_dave: It asks for user/passkey/team#
<jamie> AHh i had to get gtk-recordmydesktop too
<jamie> Its the front end. to it
<jamie> SO now it works
<the_real_dave> Arsin: if you don't care about a username just leave the user and password blank. If you want to be known as whatever, give it a username. If you want noone else to be able to use that username, give it a password. Simple as, you don't need to register anywhere :) Just make sure you use team 45104 ;)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the default page for firefox when ubuntu is installed
<Arsin> the_real_dave: Who is 45104? I'm currently on overclock.net's team
<the_real_dave> Arsin: its team ubuntu :)
<ke1ha_> Arsin: you should also get a passkey from Stanford's website, even if your going to do Anonymous WU's
<U-b-u-n-t-u> nm I found it
<igie> jef91: your a life saver :)
<acuster> hey all, how do I test my microphone for jabber clients?
<acuster> I can't seem to find any preferences for testing out how things work
<bobo123> how to get first three records from a xml file, using xquery
<bobo123> position()<4 doesn't work
<ke1ha_> Info on FAH passkey's: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/FAQ-passkey.html
<Pici> bobo123: Probably best to ask in the channel for whatever language you're programming in.
<Arsin> ke1ha_: the_real_dave: With FahMon, do I need to run F@H or does this run it and monitor it?
<bobo123> Pici: i forgot to switch to XML channle
<Rayston> can anyone help me with my resolution problem on my Acer Laptop with Intel HD video card
<Rayston> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/100177
<ke1ha_> I use both, FAHMon, and HFM.net, prefer HFM.net as I rsync my data to an external web-server
<the_real_dave> Arsin: far as I know you need to run F@H. Fahmon just reads and show data from the logs
<ke1ha_> with either client, all you do is add the clients that are folding to the config, then it will show you all sorts of info. to much to go into here.
<capron> Is there something special in a ubuntu kernel ? Seems to be a special way of compile the kernel
<Arsin> the_real_dave: Hmm. My progress is N/A what's up with that?
<the_real_dave> Arsin: you need to add and configure the clients
<ke1ha_> Arsin: FAHmon is just a clinet monitor, see Folding at Home How-Too's on Stanords site for install instructions.
<capron> Why is the normal wya make xconfig not working
<kaddi> any kde/konqueror users in here? I need to know where the error console is located in konqueror. nobody seems to know in #kubuntu
<Pici> !kernel | capron these links may be of some use
<ubottu> capron these links may be of some use: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dj_FlyBy> I'm having issues with UNR 9.10 on my Aspire ONE - Whenever I unplug it from the wall it shuts down claiming the battery is discharged, but in 9.04UNR this did not happen
<Arsin> ke1ha_: Following their guide, terminal says "curl" is not a command
<Arsin> nevermind
<ke1ha_> curl or wget works, or you can just http to it.
<ZykoticK9> Dj_FlyBy, (this was suggested by someone else the other day) boot into the BIOS and try unplugging the power to see if the same thing happens, removed Ubuntu as a cause
<ke1ha_> Arsin: what OS build you using ?
<Arsin> ke1ha_: 9.10 Gnome
<Ganang> anyone knows a nice GUI Database Management tool for Linux?
<ke1ha_> open a term window and just wget the url.
<Ganang> free of course
<mhaedo> hey everyone
<HandyGandy> Ganang: What database?
<Ganang> Mysql
<ujjain> All those 'joined', 'left' messages seriously mess up things.
<capron> Pici, I will now try following that kernel compile guied and maby get a more snappy kernel.  Still I dont understand why it is so diffrent maby it is because they have a lot off diffrent kernels
<Ganang> there is one for all Os which is called aqua something...very nice, but not free
<mhaedo> i'm having a heck of a time getting focus working properly, perhaps someone might no a solution off hand
<ke1ha_> Arsin: you wanting to Fold on your CPU or GPU ?
<HandyGandy> Hmm Don't know offhand but I do know that there were like a hundred on MySQls web site.
<Dj_FlyBy> ZykoticK9: Ok I will try that and see what happens
<Dj_FlyBy> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Arsin> ke1ha_: Tried, failed. Trying Ubuntu's tutorial on installing. CPU
<mhaedo> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 (gnome 2.28.1) with compiz enabled.  I'd like each workspace to retain it's own focus settings so when I switch workspaces the new workspace will give focus to the last window that had focus in that workspace.
<mhaedo> anyone know if that's possible?  i can't find an option in compiz and i've googled everything i can think of that might return a result...no luck
<ke1ha_> Ok, your on a P4 with or with or without HT enabled ?
<Ganang> HandyGandy: Ok i'll give a try on their web site....i didnt want web based guis!
<pw-toxic__> man can someone help me with my ebox? i cant find where ebox is installed
<ke1ha_> if you want to rum SMP, you need Ubuntu 8.04 or better 64-Bit installed with ia32-libs installed also.
<pw-toxic__> i have setup an apache manually, so the ebox standard doesnt work ;(
<capron> mhaedo, I guess you have too compile compize form source too get all the options you want
<Arsin> ke1ha_: I can't run it with 9.10 x64?
<ke1ha_> easiest way is this: wget http://ra.vendomar.ee/~ivo/finstall
<ke1ha_> chmod u+x ./finstall
<ke1ha_> then run the finstall script, it will do everything for you.
<Arsin> ke1ha_: What is the easiest way to install F@H (As a GUI)
<YouDidWut> Anyone know if there is a way to speed up the bittorrent Client in ubuntu 9.10?
<mobi-sheep> YouDidWut: More seeds.
<Arsin> YouDidWut: google "Port forwarding"
<YouDidWut> Aragon: Thanks. mobi-sheep: Also, thanks.
<ke1ha_> You dont want to do a GUI, slows the box to much, you the finstall script, then control it it simply with ./folding start / stop / status / reload
<mhaedo> capron: i don't mind compiling from source.  i compiled most of my plugins.  do you know for certain that option exists?
<capron> YouDidWut,   heard Transmission don not support this clud stuff if the tracker is down,  Ktorrent do and shud find more seeders peers
<Rayston> anyone in here willing to help me with my resolution issue? acer aspire laptop with Intel HD Video card and the display says monitor is "Unknown" and I cannot set my resolution above 800x600
<ke1ha_> easiest, fast and most effect is finstall it installs everyting for you. then use FAHmon to monitor the client.
<capron> mhaedo,  ohh I have no clue dont even know what option you are looking for
<mhaedo> capron: well thanks for the tip.  i hadn't thought of compiling a newer version from source, that may be a viable option
<Arsin> ke1ha_: I ran that script, nothing happened
<Arsin> chmod u+x ./finstall    that part
<mobi-sheep> Rayston: 800x600?  My phone have 800x480.  Poor you. :\
<Blindsite1> hey can someone help me out
<ke1ha_> did you make the script executable with chmod +x ./finstall ?
<MeerCat> try chmod u+x finstall
<MeerCat> the ./finstall
<Blindsite1> im trying to install wine  and i keep getting an error from the application manager
<MeerCat> s/the/then
<braden_> anyone know how to bring up software sources GUI from jolicloud
<Blindsite1> "installing this application would requie instaling packages from unauthenticated sources"
<Blindsite1> or something to that effect
<mobi-sheep> braden_: Dunno -- But you can edit the software sources in the cli / perhaps gedit.
<Rayston> mobi-sheep: yeah, this sucks bigtime, details here, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/100177
#ubuntu 2011-01-31
<ComradeHaz`> Loshki: have you any more to say on the matter?!
<erUSUL> afman: what chip does it uses? « lsusb » ?
<afman> Atheroes
<afman> Atheros*
<Iamred> Can you deal with the porn thing?
<Loshki> ComradeHaz`: only that the output line is produced by someone somewhere executing a mknod command incorrectly. If you can find that, you might be able to fix the problem...
<jrib> Iamred: umm?
<Iamred> many of my friends have had the same problem.
<afman> @erUSUL I've got it working it working on my laptop with a built in card reader but can't get it working with the USB converter.
<erUSUL> 7mode + b *!*@unaffiliated/iamred
<erUSUL> almost :)
<jrib> Iamred: this channel is for users to help other users with legitimate issues, if you just want to waste people's time, do it elsewhere :/
<erUSUL> afman: it is detected? show up in lsusb and in lshw -C network ?
<Iamred> At a windows channel?
<ComradeHaz`> Loshki: what is an mknod command? What sort of things am I looking for?
<LetsGo67> Hello!  I am trying to use the Internet on Ubuntu with my Huawei U7519.  When almost finished connecting, however, my computer freezes.  Help me please!
<induz> bazhang, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/560429/
<bazhang> induz, what did you change
<afman> @erUSUL It doesn't show up up with lsusb but it works in windows which is the funny thing
<induz> bazhang, i have not changed anything
<afman> @LetsGo67 I had that same problem with an old laptop. I had to go and find a different wireless driver. The proprietary one that came with Ubuntu didn't work.
<erUSUL> afman: then maybe the problem is the cf to usb converter ... does any other usb device work in the converter?
<bazhang> induz, did you not see my suggestion earlier? that looks to be your only option
<induz> bazhang, I am follwing your suggestion oly
<afman> @erUSUL I don't have another device to try unfortunately :-(.
<induz> only
<erUSUL> afman: not even a usb thumbdrive?
<afman> @erUSUL sorry misunderstood what that was no I know the port works if that's what you mean.
<erUSUL> afman: ok
<afman> @erUSUL The card works fine under Windows
<induz> bazhang, I follwed this web site https://launchpad.net/~jonabeck/+archive/ppa
<afman> @erUSUL I just can't get it to work under Ubuntu (which was the main reason I wanted it in the first place so :-D)
<LetsGo67> Hello!?  I am trying to use the Internet on Ubuntu with my Huawei U7519.  When almost finished connecting, however, my computer freezes.  Help me please!
<afman> @LetsGo67 I responded to you above you may want to start there.
<id10t> erusual: I just updated and I think that fixed my prob
<erUSUL> !yay | id10t
<ubottu> id10t: Glad you made it! :-)
<Loshki> ComradeHaz`: sorry, I think you need more specialist help than I can provide. Keep asking...
<afman> @LetsGo67 You'll probably have to find an alternate driver for your card.
<thunwind> can someone please tell me how I can use fail2ban without having it tell me each and every rule has {STARTED|STOPPED} when I restart it?  I still want email of new bans, just not on fail2ban restarts
<ComradeHaz`> :( OK, thanks anyway Loshki
<id10t> thanks for the help erusual
<theTrav> I just installed ubuntu server on a vm, it can ping everything in my network, however apt-get fails to find any repositories.  I suspect it does not have a correct proxy setup (although I entered the correct details during install).  Where do I find info on configuring and debugging proxy for apt-get ?
<induz> bazhang,  I am trying to install that PPA u sent me at rpo
<induz> repo
<bazhang> induz, I never sent you that particular ppa
<bazhang> induz, did you add-apt-repository to get it?
<theTrav> hmm, actually... I think I probably did mess up the install
<theTrav> I entered the host without the port details
<theTrav> so it's probably defaulted to 80
<theTrav> where do I change that?
<induz> bazhang,  I am trying to add that ppa
<bazhang> induz, with what command
<Zuhaitz> apt-get install fuckyeah
<bazhang> Zuhaitz, watch the language
<induz> bazhang, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<Zuhaitz> XD
<Zuhaitz> ok, sorry
<bazhang> induz, after, did you sudo apt-get update?
<induz> bazhang, and i get what i pasted on
<induz> bazhang, no update??
<induz> bazhang, let me update it
<LetsGo67> afman: Unlike Twitter, using @ before my username doesn't highlight your post.  You need to type LetsGo67 without the @.
<bazhang> induz, you added a repo, you need to update your sources.list
<gpc> !language | Zuhaitz
<ubottu> Zuhaitz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Zuhaitz> Sorryyyyy
<Zuhaitz> :)
<induz> bazhang, i updated it now
<bazhang> induz, what package are you trying to install
<Zuhaitz> Will not happen again.
<induz> bazhang, libgpod
<bazhang> induz, so now sudo apt-get upgrade
<clownprince> hello all
<clownprince> is anyone willing to help me
<clownprince> ?
<RCEO> I need help about hping
<bazhang> clownprince, ask the channel
<induz> bazhang, i am upgrading now
<induz> bazhang, i have libgpod4 installed on Lucid
<tripelb> when I want to opena MS access document do I use openoffice formula or spreadsheet? Does it have a database?
<linxeh> tripelb: as far as I know, no
<tripelb> clownprince, you cant find out till you ask your question. The idea is that someone who knows will answer, if they are not busy right now, and the rest of us will ignore you.
<tripelb> what is the open source data base program please?
<Guest68699> I installed Ubuntu to my external HD, but how do I boot from it on OS X?
<tripelb> linxeh, what's the diff between formula and spreadsheet?
<bazhang> Guest68699, what model of mac
<Guest68699> MacBook Pro, Intel
<induz> bazhang, when i connect my iPod touch to the comp it wakes up but doesnt load on GTKpod
<Iamred> By sucking a dick.
<linxeh> tripelb: there is base, but it isnt an access dropin
<jbwiv> guys, after upgrading to 10.10, I can't get remote desktop sharing to work. I connect to the machine with vinagre, and I can see from across the room that my mouse and keystrokes are working, but the screen won't redraw itself in vinagre so I can't see what I'm doing. Any ideas how to fix this?
<induz> bazhang, what i should i do with libgpod??
<linxeh> tripelb: I dont use open office much, I find it awful
<smegzor> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.04 has stopped correctly reporting the free space on any external drive/stick plugged into it.  I'm going to try fsck, but is there anything else I should do?
<Oer> induz, unlock the ipod before connecting to usb
<id10t> jbwiv: i use teamviewer 6, it works on 10.10
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419427 Guest68699
<tripelb> linxeh, I thought that opensource would naturally be able to open the special MS stuffs.
<induz> Oer, How can i do that
<Guest68699> That looks helpful, thanks.
<induz> Oer, I dont want to unlock the device but i just want to save my pics on it
<bazhang> welcome
<linxeh> tripelb: I dont understand what you mean
<jbwiv> id10t, haven't heard of that. I'll take a look
<Oer> induz "If you have a password set up on your device, unlock it first before connecting the USB cable" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<id10t> jbwiv: teamviewer 6 even allows cross platform file transfer and remote control
<jbwiv> id10t, wow...$749.00. Expensive...
<induz> Oer, i dont have any password
<id10t> jwiv: its free
<jbwiv> id10t: http://www.teamviewer.com/?
<id10t> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
<induz> bazhang, the device is still not getting loaded, maybe i am doing some thing wrong/stupid
<jbwiv> id10t: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/licensing/index.aspx
<JmJ288> do you see it in the places menu?
<bazhang> induz, unplug device, quit all music software
<id10t> jbwiv: sorry didn't know you were using it for business reasons
<induz> bazhang,  Ok
<jbwiv> id10t, yep. thanks tho ;)
<induz> bazhang,  i am not running any music program
<bazhang> induz, make sure they are not just hidden, but fully exited.
<induz> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> induz, are you using rhythmbox or banshee
<induz> bazhang, NO, i have them on my system but i am not using them
<tripelb> afaik ms programs only open ms formats. (rmember word and wordperfect) always the "other" ones would open-anything inc ms formats. Now afaiUnderstand if I have something in an Access format (.mdb, also seems to be called a "JET database file") I'm stuck and cannot read it in opensource. -- listen I may not know the right terms to ask about that so I'd appreciate your help or anyone's help.  linxeh,
<bazhang> induz, okay, plug in the device and choose one when it prompts you to do so
<Dekkard> can you install wine on a live usb ?
<Dekkard> need to see if it will run ie
<induz> bazhang,  The weired thing is that nothing is being prompted
<justinsane> hello, im connected to my router but cant access internet.. any ideas?
<gunndawg> justinsane: you must be on the internet if your in here
<Oer> Dekkard check wineHQ database
<BlueBomber7> =D
<Oer> !Wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<share> justinsane: maybe it's the dns
<tripelb> linxeh, OH. I found this one the web:  The Database program is not installed with Ubuntu 10.04 out of the box. It simply does not fit on the CD.
<induz> bazhang, its not getting mounted/
<share> justinsane: open a terminal and type> host google.com
<col0ur> Can someone link me to a guide to making a Live Netbook-Remix USB stick?
<bazhang> justinsane, sounds like a dns issue
<tripelb> lin
<linxeh> tripelb: there isnt much you can do with mdb files with open office, as far as I know anyway. maybe someone else can advise. Open Office Base is not an MS access replacement, and it wont open mdb files afaik
<share> justinsane: if it doesnt work type host google 8.8.8.8
<bazhang> col0ur, use unetbootin; what version of ubuntu are you on now
<col0ur> bazhang, 8.04
<tripelb> linxeh, thanks, anyway I'm a bit smarter now. a bit of help...
<id10t> sad, it seems the memory leak after updating is only slower, not gone...
<justinsane> gundawg: this is my laptop, desktop is having issues
<induz> bazhang, why this device is not getting loaded ??? any idea??
<justinsane> share: connection time out. trying host google 8.8.8.8
<share> justinsane: not google "google.com"
<Jeff1092> Question: I always get prompted for password on resume from Standby.  I've removed the check box in the screensaver menu and all the ones in gconf-editor...any other ideas?
<justinsane> share: ok it said google.com has address "72.14.204.99" and so on
<share> justinsane: without 8.8.8.8 does it show anything?
<justinsane> share: no servers could be reached, connection time out
<share> justinsane: there you go your DNS is not working.
<gdiz> hello everyone, does anyone know how to get the vino xvnc4viewer running on start up in xubuntu?
<share> justinsane: change dns server in router
<justinsane> share: ?
<justinsane> share: in router admin?>
<share> yes justinsane
<share> justinsane: join #ubuntu-offtopic because this channel is for Ubuntu support
<tbruff13> ok i installed xpgnome for a friend and it worked great all execpt for the login screen does anyone know how to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.10
<buckybit> gdiz, tech-help in this chat is a pretty bad idea, IMHO.
<gdiz> buckybit, thanks anyway
<buckybit> gdiz, but since you asked - every program you want to run on startup must be in your init-file
<gdiz> ok
<gdiz> got it
<JmJ288> bazhang, i have an ipod issue. i used rhythmbox flawlessly to sync. i tried out banshee and it hijacked my ipod. rhythmbox no longer detects it and banshee sees no media on it.
<J_C> Codemonkey1991: Did you get VPN working?
<enjuto> Anyone tell me if you can change the temperature at which the fan jumps on a laptop?
<buckybit> gdiz, you have to edit the /etc/init.rc as root and add your program
<jbwiv> guys, after upgrading to 10.10, I can't get remote desktop sharing to work. I connect to the machine with vinagre, and I can see from across the room that my mouse and keystrokes are working, but the screen won't redraw itself in vinagre so I can't see what I'm doing. Any ideas how to fix this?
<jrib> gdiz: don't do that
<chronos> I'm having a problem with 10.10 ubuntu.  Everytime I try to play an mkv file, it plays for about 10 minutes freezes, then catches back up and continues till it freezes again .I've tried different players, different movies, everything I can think of.  AMD 64bt, 3 gigs ram, NVIDIA chipset. (I have the specs to play)
<JmJ288> i solved this problem once by creating a new user and re-creating my desktop and what not but banshee did it again and i do not want to go through all those settings again when creating a new user
<jrib> buckybit: that's not right at all...
<buckybit> gdiz, oops - apologies! I did not realize that I am in the ubuntu chat. My bad! I am very sorry. I thought I was in the twit-tv-webcast chat. again sorry :)
<Jeff1092> No ideas on the resume from standby password prompt problem?  It's driving me up the wall on my htpc
<JmJ288> bazhang, i assumed the problem was with some config files in my home directory but removing all the settings, folders, and gconf settings did nothing
<pc_> Can I get help how to use ubuntu terminal ???
<theTrav> hmm, it seems that sun-java6-jre is not in the repositories for my ubuntu 10.10 server...  it is in the repository for this machine however, how do I find out which repositoriy this machine is finding it in so that I can check the same one exists on the server/s list?
<bazhang> pc_, ask a question
<gunndawg> pc_: what do you wanna know ?
<pc_> I downlaoded Gromacs how ca I get start ?
<gdiz> buckybit, no worries
<jrib> gdiz: you might try #xubuntu.  I don't know how to setup startup programs through the gui in xubuntu
<induz> bazhang, how can i have seperate repo for my Ipod touch
<pc_> How can I get accesss ?
<rh1n0> Anyone able to get ATI cards to composite? I have an ATI Radeon 6850 HD and get a hypertransport overflow error on boot.
<bazhang> pc_, downloaded from where
<gdiz> got it
<gdiz> thanks, jrib
<gdiz> thanks for you help both
<pc_> from UbUntu ?
<bazhang> induz, you dont need that, unless you mean try another ppa
<pc_> from ubuntu software center
<bazhang> pc_, have you read the gromacs help documentation yet?
<pc_> where can I find it ?
<pc_> in the website ?
<induz> bazhang, I have libgpod4 installed and GTKpod too
<bazhang> http://www.gromacs.org/Documentation/FAQs pc_
<theTrav> still no sun-java love
<induz> bazhang,   have a look here http://i.imgur.com/OAGKM.png i creat the directory but it fails to load
<jbwiv> guys, when I got to "About Ubuntu" via the System Menu, it says I'm using Natty Narwhal...even though I'm still just on Maverick. Any reason why this might have happened?
<theTrav> it's got the openjdk-6-jre packages, just not the sun ones
<theTrav> unfortunately openjdk is not up to scratch last I checked
<bazhang> jbwiv, its a known bug, try lsb_release -a in terminal
<bazhang> theTrav, from partner repo?
<jbwiv> bazhang, ah, k. thanks
<theTrav> bazhang: I'm afraid I don't know the difference between repo's
<someonelikeme> i need some help to get my nvidia driver work correcty.. atm i have the current driver activated. but im not allowed to enable desktop effects'
<bazhang> !java | theTrav
<ubottu> theTrav: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<theTrav> do I need to add an argument to let it use more than the vetted subset?
<tripelb> I want to use spt-get to install the openoffice database. but http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-openoffice-orgs-database-program-in-ubuntu/ doesnt mention how  --- normally I use sudo apt-get install packagename   -- so what's the packagename I'd use?
<bazhang> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> theTrav, check above how to add
<theTrav> reading, thanks bazhang
<Guest-41585> hi
<maciej_> tripelb: you can install from the command line, add ppa first
<tripelb> bazhang, i COPIED THAT
<theTrav> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<theTrav> that's unfortunate
<xangua> theTrav: is "sudo" not "sudo:"
<tripelb> maciej_ I dont understand cause I dont know the name of the package. and you would do ppa sudo...  ?
<theTrav> xangua: it's error output
<theTrav> needed python-software-properties
<maciej_> tripelb: sorry, what are you trying to install?
<maciej_> nm
<Ahrotahntee> Where in /proc can I query the current up/down speed of an iface?
<Smashcat> Hello - anyone had any luck using wrappers around windows drivers for gigabit network adapters? Got an unsupported ethernet adapter (dunno why, it's about 2 years old) - Linux only supports speeds up to 100mbps, although it's a gigabit adapter.
<george_> trying to restore the default login font after an uninstallation of macbuntu... help :(
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: grep thernet /var/log/dmesg
<george_> i hate those huge asterisks
<maciej_> tripelb:  you can install openoffice via synaptic, also try LibreOffice
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: thank you kindly
<Smashcat> np
<mahsel> hi all
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: nothing shows up
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: do I have to have a particular kernel module?
<mahsel> how can I install old version of ubuntu over a new version without getting kernel panic
<Smashcat> really? You get nothing?
<feyd> so I want to sync a folder on 1 drive to a folder with the same name on another drive (backup drive). I setup a symbolic link in my home folder to the non-backup drive, would setting a hard link to the backup drive from the non-backup drive sync those two?
<Dragonlord1988> hi
<CarltonPecot> HI
<Dragonlord1988> wats up?
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: if it were possible to get less than nothing, I'm sure I'd have that :P
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: but yes, nothing
<tripelb> maciej_ I want to use terminal and apt-get to install the -->openoffice database<---. but http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-openoffice-orgs-database-program-in-ubuntu/ doesnt mention how  --- normally I use sudo apt-get install packagename   -- so what's the packagename I'd use? -- maciej_  I dont like Synaptic. It's Chinese to me.
<Dragonlord1988> so u guys are hackers?
<CarltonPecot> #GameNTech
<CarltonPecot> http://GameNTech.com
<Smashcat> Weird - dmesg is a log of what linux finds when you boot - if there's no ethernet controllers in that log, then it hasn't found any
<tripelb> Dragonlord1988, we guys are of two varieties, Helpers and Supplicants!
<jolaren> I try to mount my phone to my ubuntu netbook but It does ot moiunt. It has always mounted before
<bazhang> CarltonPecot, dont paste that here
<tripelb> Dragonlord1988, which are you?
<jolaren> It says Error creating moint point: no such file or directory
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: I only have one iface, which is eth0 (and lo of course)
<jolaren> What can I do to get it to work?
<Dragonlord1988> ya
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: and.. I'm on the network, so something is finding the controller
<Mal_> clear
<Dragonlord1988> my friend said hackers use linux
<maciej_> tripelb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openoffice-pkgs/ppa
<Dragonlord1988> and i googled it
<Dragonlord1988> and it says ubuntu is linux
<Dragonlord1988> so i found you guys out
<maciej_> tripelb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Dragonlord1988> ur all hackers!
<bazhang> Dragonlord1988, please stay on topic
<Ahrotahntee> Dragonlord1988: this is a support channel
<Dragonlord1988> ya
<maciej_> tripelb: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/install-upgrade-openoffice-32-from-ppa.html
<Dragonlord1988> u support hackers!
<Dragonlord1988> im gonna tell on u!
<Pantaloonix> what do you want to hack dragonlord
<tripelb> Well "software sources" does NOT include the opensource database.
<Pantaloonix> i will teach you
<bazhang> Dragonlord1988, please stop
<Ahrotahntee> Dragonlord1988: we have local representitives in Alsemberg if you need in-house service
<Diamondcite> Dragonlord1988: This is a support channel, if you are looking for hackers (white hat or blackhat) please go else where.
<Dragonlord1988> Pantaloonix: fb?
<mahsel> how can I install ubuntu 10.04 11.04 ?
<CarltonPecot> Please check out http://GameNTech.com Great site for people who like Video Games, Computers, and Technology :)
<Pantaloonix> firebird?
<tripelb> Dragonlord1988, this room isnt for converstation, go to #ubuntu-offline
<mahsel> how can I install ubuntu 10.04 over 11.04 ?
<Pantaloonix> the old database?
<Dragonlord1988> Pantaloonix: explain how to hack facebook or ill report you to authorities!!!
<bazhang> mahsel, fresh install
<LeDutch> Quite a few trolls come in here.
<bazhang> Dragonlord1988, last time. please stop
<george_> somebody ban this dragonlord1988 guy
<mahsel> yes or downgrade dont matter
<Mal_> Hopefully soon.
<bazhang> mahsel, only reinstall no downgrade
<CarltonPecot> hi
<mahsel> hope I dont give kernel panic
<bazhang> CarltonPecot, dont paste off topic links here
<CarltonPecot> k
<mahsel> brb
<CarltonPecot> Sorry
<maciej_> anyone use gnome shell?
<CarltonPecot> I won't paste "Please check out http://GameNTech.com Great site for people who like Video Games, Computers, and Technology :)" again :(.
<tripelb> maciej_, If I do that I'll (update what I have already) (reinstall the entire suite) I only want to install one part that does not come on the livecd.
<george_> umm, is there a way on how to restore the login font to defaults???
<induz> bazhang,  have u seent the screenshot i sent u??
<bazhang> induz, sorry I missed it
<Smashcat> ahrotahntee: sorry, went for a coffee - try " grep eth0 | /var/log/dmesg "
<induz> bazhang, http://i.imgur.com/OAGKM.png
<tripelb> maciej_, you are confusing me with all kinds of GUI stuff I didnt ask for. I only need the PACKAGENAME to install it in terminal. The IT I want to install is the openoffice database program
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: no instance of eth0 in dmesg
<quizme> how can i tell if openssl is installed or not ?
<Smashcat> eth1 ?
<Dragonlord1988> Pantaloonix???
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: ifconfig shows my ifaces are eth0 and lo
<bazhang> induz, doing that would erase everything on it
<tripelb> I want to install the openoffice database program in terminal. How do I finish this: sudo apt-get install ---------
<Dragonlord1988> any GNAA members here?
<induz> bazhang, I creat the directory and it takes me here:http://i.imgur.com/fc2aG.png
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: So eth0 must be listed in dmesg - that's where the kernel actually finds it
<maciej_> tripleb: oh sorry, not sure
<Mal_> tripelb: try using the 'apt-cache' command :P
<bazhang> tripelb, apt-cache search openoffice and take a look
<Diamondcite> tripelb: openoffice itself is an all in one application isn't it?
<bluedust> does anyone know how I can get a passport se 1Tb working on ubuntu
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: I wish I was kidding; No instances in dmesg
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: and yes, this is the machine I am currently on
<ComradeHaz`> Anybody able to offer any advice on the issues described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10413154#post10413154
<tripelb> Diamondcite,  I found this one the web:  The Database program is not installed with Ubuntu 10.04 out of the box. It simply does not fit on the CD.
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: You're looking in the current dmesg, not an old one? You can also use " dmesg | grep eth0 "
<induz> bazhang, It has not erased anything so far from my ipod touch
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: yes current, will run that one now
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: [   14.680040] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: only instance of it
<induz> bazhang, what i am doing wrong or this particular device is not listed on Model on GTKPOd
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Ah so maybe the ethernet port wasn't connected to the router at boot?
<RedLance> Just installed Ubuntu 10 Server on my file server.  OS is on a seperate 80gb drive.  It never asked me where to mount the storage drives...what's the easiest way to do that?  They all have exsisting data.
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: it was
<tripelb> re OpenOffice DataBase, look what I found!!!
<tripelb> 8.5. How do I get my Microsoft Access files converted?
<tripelb> With the help of MDB Tools, your Microsoft Access databases and schemas can be converted to MySQL, Oracle, Sybase, or PostgreSQL, and OpenOffice.org works with these databases as a backend. Note that this is not part of the OpenOffice.org package.
<FloodBot2> tripelb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: hold up a second, i will be right back
<bluedust> Ahhhhhh I cant get this stupid ext hd to work
<s0ullight> hi, i have a samsung nf-210 with n550 atom processor, i have read that it has one unused mini pci-e port, i have 1gb of intel turbo memory and an intel 4965abgn card, which one should/can i place in there?
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: You can also try using mii-tool - e.g. " mii-tool -v eth0 "
<tripelb> What I posted ^^ suggests that I need mysql to work with openoffice as a database. -- this is getting deeper and deeper. Any help? I havent used a database in 20+ years (blush) and my thoughts are clean and unimpeded by what's out now. (I hae student-taught in a datastructures class at university)
<pcypher> can someone please help with snmp?
<Diamondcite> bluedust: How is it not working?
<pcypher>  * snmpd is not running
<pcypher>  * snmptrapd is not running
<pcypher> cant seem to get it to start
<Diamondcite> bluedust: Won't detect? Can't see files? Won't turn on?
<maciej_> tripleb: if you go to ubuntu sofware center you can install the databse from there
<jbwiv> guys, after upgrading to 10.10, I can't get remote desktop sharing to work. I connect to the machine with vinagre, and I can see from across the room that my mouse and keystrokes are working, but the screen won't redraw itself in vinagre so I can't see what I'm doing. Any ideas how to fix this?
<bluedust> its a wd se passport and its file managing system is windows based
<bluedust> it wont even run in wine
<Dementio> anyone know why xbmc will crash playing some videos?
<eternal> stupid people
<Diamondcite> bluedust: So it's a custom backup solution instead of just another external HDD?
<bouklas> hi there
<bouklas> i need some help
<bouklas> anybody?
<Dementio> anyone, anyone, beuler?
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: mii-tool is a package I would need to install?
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Yep, if you don't have it - it's pretty small
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: apparently not; I'm getting operation not permitted
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Are you root?
<Ahrotahntee> sorry
<bluedust> yes unfortunatly ive back up all my file before installing ubuntu and now i cant access them
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: np
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: sorry, that would be Operation not supported
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: my silly brain was filling in blanks; that means I'm unable to measure my own bandwidth?
<Omen_20> is there any way to edit the info Evolution displays in a notification? Right now it just says I have mail. I'd like to see the subject at least.
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Well, it's puzzling that you're not seeing the driver being loaded in dmesg. Unless you have it loaded via some other script after boot
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: nothing I set up, let me have a look-see
<Diamondcite> bluedust: Automated backup.. and it seems to have done some encryption too... That can make it difficult, if it wasn't encrypted it should be mountable...
<bluedust> ive read some forums and all of them say im screwed
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Try " lspci | grep thernet "
<Diamondcite> bluedust: At the moment the only way I can think of for you is to use VirtualBox Personal Use Edition and have some sort of windows inside it to try to get at your files again =/
<smegzor> Hi.  How do i format or run fsck on a fat formatted usb stick?   All of the sticks are reporting that they are full (they're empty) and gparted quits if they are mounted and doesn't see them if they're not.
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: 00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Qumranet, Inc. Virtio network device
<induz> bazhang, have u seen now??
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: yay, we found it!
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Hah
<bazhang> induz, sorry, a bit busy at the moment
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Might be worth Googling that name - it seems to be behaving strangely
<bluedust> well i just bought a 40G ssd and Im limited to what i can put on my pc
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: It works, I just can't seem to measure my up/down speed
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Well you can get an idea by just creating a big file, then transferring it to another machine. If you're getting around 10MB/sec, then it's 100mbps
<DrummerBoy38> does anyone have a statistical graph demoing the damage to hardware based on Windows 7 versus a recent Ubuntu when crashes happen
<induz> bazhang, ok when u have time see the page i sent u
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: no, I know my peak speeds, I want to know current operating speeds
<Dementio> i just want hdmi 5.1 audio to work, is that so much to ask
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: which is queryable from /proc
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: (to my understanding)
<aeon-ltd> DrummerBoy38: err no damage really comes to hw during crashes, besides corrupt writes to hdds, unless it overheated
<Diamondcite> bluedust: You did use a very windows specific backup method.. so I agree with the forums, you are screwed unless you have access to another windows computer. Maybe this time you can copy the files without having to enter a password just to open the new drive ^_^
<pcypher> snmp help please
<coz_> Dementio,   I dont think it too much to ask... have you also tried the #alsa channel and the #pulseaudio channel?
<gbear14275> what is the program for burning disc on server?
<kgee> hi from n.z
<Diamondcite> bluedust: Actually... DO you need to enter a password before you can use that passport se?
<coz_> kgee,   hey guy ,,,way down under there :)
<kgee> hi coz
<bluedust> is there a way i can delete the proprietary software and just have a regular drive
<coz_> bluedust,   for video?
<bluedust> and yes it is password protected
<kgee> has anyone had probs with sound on there Ausu laptop
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Ok, got you - I'm sure there's a tool for that, I've written scripts to track network traffic, but I don't know of a tool to do it off of the top of my head, sorry
<Diamondcite> bluedust: You probably CAN.. but it WILL DELETE everything on that drive at the moment to do so.
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: conky has a feature, but it's not working; I'm trying to find where ubuntu keeps that specific data so I can either symlink it, or write an appropriate script to intermediate the data
<bluedust> well i can stick all on gf computer for the time being
<gbear14275> what is the program for burning disc on server?
<bluedust> do i just format it or is their somthing special i need to do
<gbear14275> what is the command for burning disc on server?
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: Well all I did was have a script that kept polling "ifconfig eth0" then working out how many bytes had been transferred since it last polled. Pretty simple to do
<kgee> has anyone had probs with sound on there Asus  laptop
<Diamondcite> bluedust: Linux can handle NTFS to a certain degree, though I'm not sure what a 1TB drive should use x.x
<Ahrotahntee> Smashcat: I will keep that in reserve if I can't figure this out, thank you kindly for your time :)
<Smashcat> Ahrotahntee: No problem, good luck ;-)
<kgee> can some one give me some help
<Diamondcite> bluedust: To be honest I'm not sure, I never had such drives, I just buy a USB HDD dock + a 1TB drive...
<gbear14275> cdrecord doesn't work
<bluedust> if i do fat as primary can i secondary as ntfs
<noonian> gbear14275, trying to burn an .iso image?
<bluedust> for multiple OS
<Diamondcite> bluedust: Unless you split the drive into say two 500GB partitions, that can't be done.
<gbear14275> noonian, yes on server
<bluedust> they both have to be the same exact size
<bluedust> right
<Diamondcite> bluedust: No they don't have to be, just saying, you can't have 2 1TB partions on a 1TB drive.
<bluedust> I know that hehehehe
<weebit> lol
<bluedust> unless it was a quantum drive
 * weebit falls outta chair laughing
<Diamondcite> bluedust: Sorry, going with the side of caution ^_^
<weebit> thanks for clearing that up Diamondcite
<econdudeawesome> Hi my friends of the ubuntu hive mind. Anyone know how to install OpenCL with Ubuntu? I'm in a little over my head
<bluedust> ty Diamondcite
<noonian> gbear14275, ive done it before using wodim
<noonian> gbear14275, this link might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<noonian> gbear14275, the command for finding the cdrom doesnt seem to work but I think the burning part will
<kstar66> Can someone help me.. My windows are no longer showing the minimize/maximize/restore options around the perimeter.. ubunto 10.10
<xangua> kstar66: metacity --replace
<kstar66> xangua ok ill try that
<gugurang> Hello! Would it be possible for a machine to be given priority over which should use an IP on the same network? I'm not using DHCP.
<kstar66> xangua do you use emerald by any chance or compiz?
<ComradeHaz`> gugurang: no.
<ComradeHaz`> Use DHCP/
<xangua> kstar66: compiz
<gugurang> ComradeHaz': Thank you
<econdudeawesome> Hi all! I am kind of confused as to how I can get opencl running on my system.
<kstar66> xangua where do you enable metacity
<chaospsychex> opencl? what is that
<xangua> kstar66: ¿¿
<kstar66> I see one place on my compiz icon right click on top panel, but no where else
<kstar66> jw
<bazhang> kstar66, alt f2 metacity --replace
<Ahrotahntee> any security risks to running logcheck as root?
<DavidReza> Hi everyone. I got a problem. I was updating my system yesterday with 'apt-get upgrade' command, then it  stuck during a while and the console didn't respond. So I restart my laptop and now I can access Ubuntu. What should I do?
<gugurang> In a network of 50 PC's would DHCP traffic affect the performance of the network, or is it negligible? this network is sharing only 1MB internet connection and students use it for browsing only
<DavidReza> I can't
<DavidReza> *
<luketheduke> how do I turn off the jingle I get when I log in?
<gbear14275> anyone used wodim/cdrecord before to burn an .iso?  The man page for wodim is incredibly long and confusing
<ComradeHaz`> pinoyoragon: negligable.
<chaospsychex> gugurang: are you a network admin at a university ?
<DavidReza> I select Ubuntu on GRUB, I "enter" Ubuntu but there is no login section for entering my password, besides that, I can't even move the mouse, It stays stuck or something like that
<pinoyoragon> chaospsychex: of one computer lab only
<ComradeHaz`> pinoyoragon: if you are, it makes me happy about my job prespoects :D
<pinoyoragon> ComradeHaz' thanks again for the advice...
<Fezzler> Need some help assessing my Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 set up.  First, I have 2 hard drives.  How do I see if the boot hard drive is full or experiencing errors?
<Fezzler> Second, my sound is all screwed up.  I'm running real time kernel to get low latency.
<Ahrotahntee> Can anyone think of any security risk of running logcheck as root?
<JmJ288> could someone help me with an ipod issue?
<xelister> how to do like sux, but with both X and audio working?
<Ahrotahntee> or is there a way to permit a user to use iptables?
<Fezzler> Lastly, the upgrade to Lucid switched my nvidia driver but now that I'm RT kernel, I can't install my preferred nvidia driver.
<Fezzler> That's it.
<pinoyoragon> ComradeHaz': i'm of different specie... hehehhe i come from different background... not IT/CS or something
<AndrewMC> luketheduke: go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications, find GNOME login sound and diable it by un-ticking the box next to it.
<kstar66> bazhang that didnt work
<xelister> Ahrotahntee: like, SUID it?  but sounds unsafe.. why?
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: remove the driver, reboot, then reinstall it
<bazhang> kstar66, launch from terminal then, give exact error messages in paste.ubuntu.com
<pinoyoragon> ComradeHaz': I just started playing with Linux System Administration a year ago :)
<luketheduke> AndrewMC: thanks!
<kstar66> no one knows how to bring back min/max/restore on window perimeter?
<Ahrotahntee> xelister: logcheck detects portscans and I want it to automatically set my firewall to drop offenders
<edbian> kstar66, metacity --replace&
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> I tried. Would the RT kernel prevent that?  That's what happens when I try that.
<edbian> kstar66, or compiz --replace&  if you're running that
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace    should do it
<bazhang> kstar66, yes I do. please try what I suggested and give *exact * error message
<xelister> Ahrotahntee: make log write to some file, and root script read that file. But. there are probably ready scripts for what yhou describe
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: not sure, never bothered with it. Shouldn't as far as I am aware
<Ahrotahntee> xelister: it can't use iptables (being non-root), so I either need to run logcheck as root
<Ahrotahntee> xelister: or that
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: I'm guessing you do a lot of sound production...
<kstar66> alt f2 doesnt do it
<kstar66> and error message pops up
<bazhang> kstar66, I said in terminal
<kstar66> didnt work there either
<bazhang> !work | kstar66
<ubottu> kstar66: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ahrotahntee> xelister: I can setup sudo to only allow the account to use the one program, right?
<bazhang> kstar66, need the error
<Fezzler> ActionParsnip>> Yes
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: can you give the error, telling us there is an error doesn't help much
<kstar66> command not found
<kstar66> in terminal
<antivirtel> hi! What can I do, if I have a wide monitor, and I can't switch res. above of 1024x768?
<kstar66> for compiz--replace and metacity--replace
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: there is a SPACE
<bazhang> kstar66, then you're using the wrong command or spelling it incorrectly
<gunndawg> antivirtel: sounds like a video driver issue if you cant go above 1024 x 768, I could be wrong though
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, nice catch
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: metacity --replace    look at the space. I give the exact command so you can COPY it
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: users seem to be blind to spaces, they learn fast :)
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: metacity is the commands, the --replace   is an option on the command
<antivirtel> gunndawg, my monitor isnt recognized... I have Hanns.g HW173A (win drivers: http://cms.hannsg.net/onweb.jsp?webno=3333333752 )... what can I do?
<olimones> hello. Does anyone knows how to run linphone from the console? I mean the command? I have looked for it and haven't found it
<gunndawg> antivirtel: I am not to sure, sorry. I am new to ubuntu as well and still learning the ropes
<kstar66> Window manager warning: Receiving a NET_CLOSE_WINDOW message for 0x660034d (frank@joli) without a timestamp!  This means some buggy (outdated) application is on the loose!
<kstar66> Window manager warning: Tried to ping a window with CurrentTime! Not allowed.
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -c     please?
<antivirtel> gunndawg nearly like me... but thanks
<xelister> Ahrotahntee: I think so
<basy> i am looking for mp3 or wav player with web frontend, like amarok+webarok, any other solutions?
<Ahrotahntee> xelister: it seems I can, and that will be secure enough for me
<yeats> !players | basy
<ubottu> basy: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kstar66> Window manager warning: Tried to ping a window with CurrentTime! Not allowed.
<kstar66> Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_display_register_x_window: assertion `g_hash_table_lookup (display->window_ids, xwindowp) == NULL' failed
<kstar66> Window manager warning: Received a NET_CURRENT_DESKTOP message from a broken (outdated) client who sent a 0 timestamp
<kstar66> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x6600350 (frank@joli)
<kstar66> Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<FloodBot2> kstar66: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fezzler> How do I see how much space is free on my boot hard drive (I have two installed).
<Fezzler> \
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -c     please?
<edbian> basy, Do you mean I can connect to amarok like a webserver and play my music remotely?
<ActionParsnip> Fezzler: df -h
<Dead_Storage> luketheduke, startup sounds?
<basy> edbian: yes, want conect to player over web and audio only...
<kstar66> can you send me that command one more time..
<kstar66> everything is f'd up now...
<kstar66> i was better off with just the window issue.
<Dead_Storage> luketheduke, actually its in startup apps
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -c     please?
<riddlebox> hello, how do I reinstall a package so all files are put back in /etc?
<kstar66> ty
<ActionParsnip> riddlebox: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<Hilarie> Halp! I am trying to install broadcom STA drivers to my acer aspire I have located hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz How do I install that from a usb drive onto my laptop? wired ethernet is not possible
<mikebot> Is there a way to run ubuntu off a flashdrive?
<kstar66> says code name:robby....
<bazhang> unetbootin mikebot
<eternal_> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: absolutely
<KM0201> Hilarie: the hybrid drivers are on the ubuntu CD, i do beileve
<mikebot> Or is there an easy guide on how to dual boot (when I already have Win 7 Starter installed)
<ActionParsnip> !persistant | mikebot
<riddlebox> where are the files located that apt downloads?
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<Hilarie> @km0201 Its not finding them for me :/
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much
<mikebot> ALso, this is not ubuntu related, but what is the best way to figure out what type of RAM I have so that I can upgrade it?
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: jolicloud isn't supported here
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get the mic jack working on an acer apsire 5517.  Where do I start?  Sound works fine, alsa says everything is turned up full bore.  I don't see anything in lspci that looks like a sound card, but I might be just thick.
<popey> mikebot: dmidecode
<popey> mikebot: or lshw -C memory
<KM0201> Hilarie: look at the "STA" driver... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx   make sure the CD is part of your repositories.. and follow the instructions.. all the files you need for the STA driver are on the ubuntu cd.
<mikebot> popey: I'm currently using windows
<popey> mikebot: no idea then, try in ##windows
<popey> mikebot: or boot an ubuntu cd on it :D
<Hilarie> @KM0201 CD I.E. just having the USB drive I used to install connected to the laptop?
<mikebot> popey: Haha, OK, thanks.
<basy> edbian: you know any solutions for that? amarok + webarok is not best solution for me, i am looking for something works with apache  :o)
<KM0201> Hilarie: ah ok, that makes it a "little more complex".... but there's still instructions on that site, on where to find the .deb file on the USB.
<Hilarie> Okies, I'll delve deeper
<Hilarie> ty
<sexcopter> hi, i have a wget command (in /etc/pm/sleep.d) that should run when the laptop resumes from standby (updates the wallpaper from die.net). It's not succeeding because it takes a moment to connect to wifi. Is there a way to make it wait for the interface to connect?
<Fezzler> What I don't understand, my second HD is a 200GB drive.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/560462/
<KM0201> Hilarie: loko at "sta driver w/o internet access"
<ActionParsnip> basy: vlc can have a web interface
<mikebot> Is there a way to make a persistent drive from within windows?
<Fezzler> But this says it is 93??
<ubuntu> kkk
<Fezzler> I always felt the auto upgrade to Lucid did something funny to my partition
<john38> Whats the command for install 2.6.32.27-generic-pae?
<aeon-ltd> !pae | john38
<ubottu> john38: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<john38> aeon-ltd, i dont want 2.6.32-28 ....
<john38> aeon-ltd, previous one
<ActionParsnip> john38: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<john38> ActionParsnip, cool
<mikebot> Is there a way to install a dual boot when WIndows 7 is already installed?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: use windows7's ability to resize it's own partition, then install Ubuntu to the free space
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: What about the grub thing?
<tripelb> mikebot I do believe that that's the only time you can install to do that!
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: make sure your backups are recent in case of catastrophe
<mikebot> tripelb: Oh, haha, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: The installer will see the installed OS and will handle the dual boot for you
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Oh great... what type of partiton do I need? And does Ubuntu still make UNR?
<mikebot> Or *support
<tripelb> ubuntu takes care of the grub. It's all so good when I do it vanilla. Though, the hint about letting 7 do the partition was new to me.
<tripelb> mikebot ^^
<mikebot> tripelb: I don't know how to partition with 7
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: the installer will make the right partitions and such, just leave the space unpartitioned
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: WHat do I download to allow it to do this?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Like what ubuntu file?
<tripelb> mikebot ActionParsnip is wise and will tell you.  --- (06:04:13 PM) ActionParsnip: mikebot: The installer will see the installed OS and will handle the dual boot for you
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: And can I install it from a CD?
<mikebot> *USB DRIVE
<butterfly> ok
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: the ISO, make sure you MD5 test the image before you use it too
<mikebot> tripelb: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: the bootloader is on the install CD
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: the same ISO will go on the USB
 * KM0201 lives on the edge, never MD5's an image.. :)
<StFS> Hi, this is probably always popping up so sorry in advance, but what's the state of 64 bit (k)ubuntu on the desktop? Are there still problems with things like flash, codecs, skype, etc?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: SOrry, is there a USB one? My netbook has no cdrom drive
<butterfly> cd  usb  harddisk to install is ok
<KM0201> StFS: somewhat...
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: then you can use the 1-2-3 installer on the pendrivelinux site
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Thanks. And two quick ones: How do I partition in 7, and how do I md5 check?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: its not living on the edge, if you get issues installing then you have no idea if a bad data block is causing the issue....
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: (Thanks a lot for your help!)
<john38> ActionParsnip, im getting all kinds of errors "...couldnt load nvidia driver low graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eternal> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<eternal> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<StFS> KM0201: somewhat? still problems then? anything specific you remember?
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: oh i think checking md5 is a good idea.. i'vce just never done it.. it's a good idea though.. i wasn't disagreeing with you at all.
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: i'd ask in ##windows for the resize thing. I know win7 can do it, just not sure how
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Great, thank you very much!
<KM0201> StFS: dunno, i just stick w/ 32bit... less of a headache.. everything works
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: thats cool, just highlighting why its a good idea ;)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: absolutely, i don't disagree w/ that at all.
<KM0201> i didn't mean to suggest that
<ActionParsnip> thats cool dude
<john38> ActionParsnip, i installed system with 2.6.32-28
<butterfly>  你们会说中文吗
<KM0201> !zh | buttered-toast
<ubottu> buttered-toast: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<KM0201> woops..
<KM0201> butterfly: see above
<butterfly> ok
<butterfly> thank you
<Fezzler> Sorry to say, with the explosive growth and popularity of Ubuntu, which is great, this channel has not proven as helpful as it once was.
<a_p3rson> can someone tell me the difference between a CUPS printing driver and an LPR printing driver?
<clavin12> Hey, can I get some help setting up my wireless on 9.10? I got ndiswrapper for karmic by way of .deb packages, and pointed it to the driver that worked for my other installs but it doesn't show up in the network connection applet.
<Fezzler> Any old timers on here know that to be true
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i fix?
<KM0201> Fezzler: sure it is.. your'e just not getting the answers you want... have you tried ubuntuforums? google?
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network      thanks
<butterfly> Do you know the ylmf os?
<clavin12> actionparsnip: sure
<ActionParsnip> john38: not sure, copy some of the error text and you can find hints
<jsebean> hello all, I have issues editing php.ini fine in Ubuntu server
<bazhang> butterfly, yes, its not supported here
<KM0201> butterfly: other than its not ubuntu and not supported here, so its off topic
<jsebean> I have VPS running ubuntu server 10.04
<clavin12> actionparsnip: well maybe, just a moment.
<bazhang> KM0201, its a derivate made to look like XP
<KM0201> bazhang: ugh.. thank God its not supported here
<KM0201> lol
<ActionParsnip> how many ubuntu spins are there, why are they even made, its so pointless now
<clavin12> actionparsnip: I have a netgear wna3100 usb adapter.
<jsebean> i open SSH and put nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and edit, but it doesnt work
<jsebean> the fine saves, and I have restarted apache, but when i use the phpinfo(); function it doesnt show the changes
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: ok if you run:  lsusb   can you give the 8 character hex ID for the device
<jsebean> file*
<a_p3rson> can someone tell me the difference between a CUPS printing driver and an LPR printing driver?
<jsebean> any ideas?
<clavin12> actionparsnip: 0846:9020
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: netgear dont make chips which is what we need to know, netgear doesnt tell us the chip
<species> a_p3rson: different system entirely
<a_p3rson> really?
<species> its a different application
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/133023
<species> lpr is for print scheduling on the command line, cups is a whole server
<a_p3rson> because I have a brother MFC, and the drivers say i need to choose CUPS or LPR, and I dont know which one to use
<a_p3rson> ok
<a_p3rson> so just for basic pc-to-printer printing, use CUPS?
<species> for sharing a printer, cups
<ActionParsnip> a_p3rson: install the LPR driver, then install the cupswrapper
<themonarch> Can someone help me?
<a_p3rson> ok
<Hilarie> @km0201 :( how do I recover the password I set during installation?
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: ask and see
<KM0201> Hilarie: you'll have to boot recovery mode... and change it.
<wcq222> my god!I do not understand English~~
<Hilarie> That sounds simple enough!
<themonarch> I need my Ubuntu to access more memory from my 2tb external hard drive
<KM0201> Hilarie: hang on a sec, i'll find you a link
<themonarch> i think it only uses 3 or 4 gigs
<KM0201> Hilarie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<species> is it mounting properly on /media ?
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: you are mixing technologies dude, the 3-4Gb is your RAM, the 2Tb is your hard drive
<themonarch> -__-
<themonarch> my norm OS is vsta
<species> themonarch: actually thats a good point...
<species> HEATHEN!
<butterfly> i keep calm
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: can you clarify, rather than pointless ascii smilies
<KM0201> Hilarie: this is why auto-login sucks... at least if you log in, you'll remember your password.
<themonarch> sorry lol
<wcq222> What country you belong to  ????
<delaman> im having trouble with "sudo alien DBDesigner4-0.5.4-0.i586.rpm"  it creates a file then quickly deletes the .deb file.  im on a 64bit AMD
<butterfly> china
<themonarch> Im running Vista and Ubuntu on my laptop
<wcq222> 。。。。
<mikebot> Is there a faster way to download ubuntu (other than from the ubuntu website), like a torrent or anything?
<wcq222> 说中文拉
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: that is moot
<FloodBot2> wcq222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> mikebot: yes
<Hilarie> @km0201 lol, I just installed it, I forgot it before using it the first time
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: is ubuntu not seeing all your RAM?
<butterfly> how about
<KM0201> lol
<species> themonarch: you seem to be confused between RAM and disk volume
<themonarch> my hard drive is 200gigs and I have a 2tb ext hdd
<butterfly> do you know chinese?
<wcq222> 说中文可不可以
<nit-wit> mikebot, there are torrent links on the main site
<mikebot> xangua: Where can I get the torrent file?
<mikebot> nit-wit: Ah, thanks
<themonarch> im not
<xangua> mikebot: from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: what is your issue please
<mikebot> xangua: Thank you
<JabberWalkie> themonarch, so your external drive is not mounting?
<species> themonarch: with the external disk mounted, type on the terminal   df -aH
<butterfly> 好吧
<themonarch> its telling me i have no more disk space when im tryng to dl stuff
<themonarch> no its mounted
<wcq222> 我看你们说话需要用谷歌翻译
<themonarch> thats what Ubuntu is installed on actually
<butterfly> 但是他们能听的懂？
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: ok so 1. What does that have to do with Vista  and  2, What does that have to do with RAM>
<wcq222> 不知道额
<butterfly> 呵呵
<wcq222> 你qq多少阿
<themonarch> you brought up RAM, and it has nothng to do with vista ahah
<butterfly> 你也是中国人？
<wcq222> 我是一高中生
<wcq222> 恩
<wcq222> 湖北的
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: can you use http://pastie.org   and give the output of:   df -h     thanks
<FloodBot2> wcq222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gpc> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<butterfly> 我大学生
<Hilarie> Victory!
<butterfly> 湖南的
<RedLance> Just installed Ubuntu 10 Server on my file server.  OS is on a seperate 80gb drive.  It never asked me where to mount the storage drives...what's the easiest way to do that?  They all have exsisting data.
<FloodBot2> butterfly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wcq222> qq duo shao???
<nova> so i am having a problem with libdrm-nouveau1, it is trying to install from one repo, but it is already installed from another how can i get around this?
<nova> any help would be greatly appreciated
<butterfly> 466105758
<themonarch> I just want to know how i can access the other 1.8tb so i can DL my stuff ;_;
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: can you run the commad and give the output
<Hilarie> Thank you KM0201
<species> themonarch: follow our instructions man
<themonarch> what command?
<themonarch> i mustve missed it
<species> themonarch: you know how to open a terminal? do so and type    df -ah
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: df -h
<butterfly> ping
<ActionParsnip> !ping | butterfly
 * edein Ping | Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> butterfly: ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<gpc> butterfly: please stop.
<butterfly> ok
<themonarch> okay
<sexcopter> hi, i'm not familiar with bash scripting, if i call a command and want to do something based on the exit status, is there a standard way to do it>
<themonarch> ive done this
<species> themonarch: paste what it echos back to you into paste.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> Hilarie: np, good luck w/ it
<species> then we can see just whats goin on with your drive
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: ok, copy the text, go to http://pastie.org   and hit the paste button on the page
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here so we can see the text
<species> themonarch: just to clarify, did you say ubuntu is installed on the external hard disk?
<themonarch> http://pastie.org/1513510
<themonarch> yeah,
<species> themonarch: well, line 14 indicates that your disk is working properly
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: ok cool, can you run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; echo; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<itaylor57> sexcopter: $? holds the results of the last system command
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: what is the output?
<themonarch> "no lsb modules are available"
<clavin12> actionparsnip: Eh, the thread doesn't offer too much in the way of help.
<species> themonarch: there's more than that...
<themonarch> want me to pastie it agan?
<clavin12> actionparsnip: I used some of the commands but still have no wireless.
<root> hh
<species> themonarch: yes
<themonarch> and sorry, my "I" button fucks up
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: it seems to already have the driver in the OS. You could install ndisgtk and use the windows driver
<gpc> themonarch: please keep the language family friendly
<themonarch> http://pastie.org/1513516
<themonarch> woops, sorry again
<Niglop> after i burn a movie to disc, I open it up and it is all video ts and audio ts files, is there a way I can play it on my pc?
<species> themonarch: you can put all those commands on one line
<themonarch> i did?
<themonarch> copypasta
<species> themonarch: the ; makes sure they wait
<species> oh, sorry, pastie didnt load right away :3
<themonarch> i put it all on the same line
<themonarch> didnt i?
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: you can free up 120Mb with:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: yes, its all 1 command
<species> ActionParsnip: i dont think thats going to help; he wants to get the rest of his 2tb hdd
<daze21> just curious... sometimes when I use wget for a webpage, I can't get the images. is there something I can do so the images will work?
<species> ActionParsnip: df indicates its mounting properly so the question is, why cant he access it all
<themonarch> okay
<themonarch> now what did i just do?
<ActionParsnip> species: true but it helps
<Niglop> after i burn a movie to disc, I open it up and it is all video ts and audio ts files, is there a way I can play it on my pc?
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: so is the 2Tb drive USB based?
<themonarch> yeah
<species> ActionParsnip: 120mb isnt worth a sneeze these days
<themonarch> plugged into the USB port you mean, right?
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: you have 2 kernels, you only really need on
<Acid190> Anyone here good with making they're own digital artwork?
<species> unless you live perpetually in the 90's
<species> ActionParsnip: dude... thats not his main concern right now
<ActionParsnip> species: if you have a netbook with 4Gb then it is, or installed to an SD card etc
<daze21> just curious... sometimes when I use wget for a webpage, I can't get the images. is there something I can do so the images will work?
<species> he can pick up crumbs later
<species> ActionParsnip: but those scenarios dont apply here
<ActionParsnip> species: true, but it can be a significant lump of data
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: how does the drive attch?
<species> his priority #1 is to make his disk work
<themonarch> I plug it into my USB port?
<ActionParsnip> species: notice how I'm addressing both issues....
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: wat is the issue with the drive?
<tripelbb> Niglop you mean burn it to DVD, right. It should play with vlc or mplayer.
<Niglop> tripelbb› how do i play it though its just a bunch of files
<themonarch> Nothing. I just want Ubuntu to access the other 1.8 tb so I can DL my stuff haha
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: download in what sense, apps or user data?
<clavin12> actionparsnip: I believe I am using the windows driver. I got it directly from the windows system folders.
<tripelbb> Niglop, when I buy a dvd it's just those kind of files too.
<themonarch> user data
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: then and how does the drive interface with the system?
<Niglop> tripelbb› what do i click to play it
<themonarch> I dont understand :/
<tripelbb> let me put in a disk and see what I do. just a sec
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see wireless networks?
<Niglop> kk
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: how does the drive connect to the system? SATA? PATA? Firewire? USB?
<Loshki> Niglop: vlc should be able to play a dvd just fine...
<themonarch> USB
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clavin12> actionparsnip: wlan doesn't even show up. only lo and eth0
<ActionParsnip> themonarch: ok so when you connect the drive, do you see the partition in the places menu?
<clavin12> actionparsnip: and they say "interface doesn't support scanning"
<themonarch> i cant disconnect the drive.
<Datz> Hi, I am looking for a cd ripper. I think this is outdated -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#Ubuntu%20Default%20CD%20Ripping%20Software  I don't think sound-juicer is installed by default anymore.  Is there an equivalent that is installed by default, or what package should I use?
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: try:    sudo modprobe ndiswrapper    then rescan
<themonarch> because Ubuntu is running off of it
<themonarch> I think
<clavin12> still nothing
<butterfly>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<butterfly> why not
<gpc> no space
<rww> butterfly: because you put a space in front of the command
<butterfly> oh，my god
<clavin12> Actionparsnip: keep in mind i'm using 9.10
<tripelbb> Niglop, I went to computer, r-clicked on the diskimage. chose open with other program. chose VLC (and said remember this choice)
<butterfly> oh，thanks
<Niglop> thanks tripelbb but now hen i put a dvd in its not even showing up
<themonarch> Species? Action Parsnip?
<niriven> yay, live desktop screenshot fun :) yay, live screenshots again! http://68.84.208.111:8081/~niriven/screen.php
<species> still here
<themonarch> cool.
<themonarch> help pl0x :(
<jasono> Hi. Does anyone know how to use Blender?
<niriven> jason_m, #blender people do, ive used it as well
<Niglop> jasono› #blender
<species> themonarch: im thinking... how come your disk is mounted as /host
<clavin12> I installed the network administration package and my wireless interface does not show up.
<themonarch> I dont know what that means..
<Datz> What should I use as a cd ripper?
<clavin12> Even though i installed the driver in ndiswrapper.
<tripelbb> Niglop, this is really wierd so listen up. I got the dvd showing on the desktop BUT when I click or r-click I only get the folder. BUT when I go to places > dvd > R-click THEN I get the choice to "Open with other application"  -- this is one reason I call Ubuntu "not ready for prime time". --- You can ALSO open VLC and choose disc (under File)
<jasono> Niglop No one will help.
<species> when you did df -ah it showed that your hdd is /def/sdb1 and is mounted on /host
<species> it indicated that the partition on it is the full size of the disk
<Snakkah> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and occasionally I notice certain letters will become squares, and it's becomine very irritating. Like right now, the lowercase v is a black square. How do I stop this? :(
<Niglop> tripelbb now hen i put a dvd in its not even showing up
<tripelbb> jasono when no one helps it's because no one knows. I have never used Blender tho I know what it is.
<species> im curious as to what /host is for
<lewix> who use that archaic opera
<themonarch> Idk? :(
<Niglop> niriven› lol what game is that
<species> try cd /host
<species> tripelbb: there is a blender channel on freenode
<gpc> jasono: http://www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/
<niriven> Niglop, starcraft 2, custom game :)
<themonarch> you mean type cd /host as a command in terminal
<tripelbb> Niglop did you go to places, computer?  -- Now eventually your DVD-eye inside the drive will get dirty and not work. I cant tell if that happened or not. (BTW the CDeye and the DVDeye are separate and distinct even in the same drive
<themonarch> ?
<Niglop> oh
<species> themonarch: yes
<tripelbb> jasono when no one helps it's because no one knows. I have never used Blender tho I know what it is. AND <species> tripelbb: there is a blender channel on freenode
<themonarch> it said "/host$
<jasono> gpc I do not have time. This is due tomorrow.
<Niglop> hm
<themonarch> and then wants me to type something
<Niglop> ill restart brb
<species> hit ctrl+c
<species> you did that wrong
<species> try agian, "cd /host"
<jasono> tripelbb I've tried #blender
<Snakkah> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and occasionally I notice certain letters will become squares, and it's becomine very irritating. Like right now, the lowercase v is a black square. How do I stop this? :(
<gpc> jasono: we aren't here to do your homework and Blender support would be better in #blender
<themonarch> same thing
<species> odd
<no4> how do i add repositiores so i can get a precompiled package for kdevelop
<gpc> jasono: while you wait for answers to your questions in #blender you could be reading up on it at their site
<themonarch> :(
<species> that makes no gd sense
<themonarch> why?
<species> 1) the fact that its mounted on /host in the first place and 2) that it does that
<thechas> anyone know anything about mp3blaster??
<themonarch> anyway to fix?
<gpc> no4: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<bazhang> thechas, you have a question about it? please ask
<species> no idea, sorry
<themonarch> FRICK.
<no4> haha oh yea
<no4> i should of tried tht
<thechas> bazhang: when i attempt to play a mp3 i get 'failed to open sound device'
<species> type "ll /"
<species> i want to see what else you have on /
<clavin12> Ndiswrapper gives me "cannot detect if hardware is present"
<clavin12> Whbat should I do?
<themonarch> http://pastie.org/1513546
<Mokstar_> Hallo
<k4g6> hey
<no4> guten tag
<Mokstar_> So, I'm messing with xubuntu livecd's
<paultag> !de | no4
<ubottu> no4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<paultag> no4: alles gut :)
<no4> woah
<Mokstar_> using the Universal USB installer on windows
<no4> i dont speak german i just saw hallo haha i know thts german
<KM0201> !xubuntu | Mokstar_
<ubottu> Mokstar_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Mokstar_> putting it onto an SD card
<paultag> no4: ah, we get lots of germans :)
<themonarch> Does this gibberish mean anything to you, Species?
<species> yes
<Mokstar_> how do I edit the startup so that it boots right in to the OS rather than hitting the "try ubuntu, install ubuntu" menu
<species> but its all pretty standard except for /host
<KM0201> Mokstar_: you can't, its a live cd, thats what its designed to do.
<Mokstar_> so what you're telling me
<clavin12> How might I go about fixing the "cannot detect if hardware is present" error in ndiswrapper with my netgear wna3100 adapter.
<boldfilter> whats xubuntu? is that gnome?
<Mokstar_> is that there is no possible way of editing it to boot right into the persistent OS
<species> Mokstar_: take the CD out of the drive :P
<themonarch> :/
<species> Mokstar_: you left the CD in the drive despite being told not to
<clavin12> boldfilter: no, xfce
<KM0201> Mokstar_: i'm not telling you there's no way, what i'm telling you, is if you want to create your own live cd, have at it.
<Mokstar_> err, no, not CD
<Mokstar_> SD
<Mokstar_> sorry, wasn't clear
<sacarlson> clavin12: you sure you need ndiswrapper?  what device do you have?  sudo lshw | pastebinit
<species> ahh
<EO_> Is there any way to tell ubuntu to NOT use GPT on 2TB disks?  My BIOS can't handle it.
<KM0201> Mokstar_: stop hitting enter every 3 words
<Mokstar_> :p
<AbhijiT> hi
<boldfilter> clavin12: so different from kde, gnome?
<clavin12> boldfilter: yes, faster
<no4> what c++ compiler do u guys recommend
<AbhijiT> i have 10.10 cd image. and i want to add ubuntu manual to this image such that in live cd and after installation that ubuntu manual should appear in the desktopl
<AbhijiT> how to do that?
<KM0201> clavin12: i guess thats a matter up for debate... xfce has gotten very bloated over the last few years.. it's not much different from gnome
<AbhijiT> i have acetoneiso
<themonarch> species should i try unpluging my ext hdd?
<AbhijiT> in which foldershould i put that manual?
<themonarch> see if that changes anything?
<species> themonarch: i wouldnt, if thats what you are booting from
<boldfilter> whats the command to install xfce
<clavin12> km0201: on my 256 mb laptop it's much faster than gnome
<species> if only *cough* somebody knew why it was mounting on /host *cough*
<Acid190> Trying to read the tuts on installing a .tgz file, but I can't get it. Help?
<themonarch> Hahah.
<themonarch> can i change that?
<species> possibly
<KM0201> clavin12: i dunno... not really been my experience the last few years...  especially with Ubuntu/Xubuntu... but glad its working for you
<themonarch> :D
<species> do "ls /media" for me a second
<Da_Wrecka> Question; How do I find the password for the actual root account on UNE Lucid? Because I'm trying to install a Lexmark printer driver and entering my OWN password isn't cutting it.
<species> erm ll
<species> "ll /media"
<sexcopter> itaylor57, thanks for answer earlier (I went afk). So if I want something to ping an address with a single and wait a second repeatedly until I get a response, how would it look? maybe...  while [ $(ping -c 1 <host> $?) = 1 ] do sleep 1 done?
<gpc> Da_Wrecka: there is no root password
<clavin12> km0201: it helps if you don't use compositing
<themonarch> it says "OS" in blue letters
<sexcopter> single packet*
<KM0201> clavin12: well yeah..
<cjhmdm> hello, I have 2 servers that I'm accessing via KVMoIP. On one server, I am able to boot from the attached ubuntu minimal iso (mini.iso) and install ubuntu just fine, on the other, when I boot from mini.iso, "linux" loads fine, then "initrd.gz" loads fine (..... ready). But once that's done I get a kernel panic that says "kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to...
<cjhmdm> ...kernel". Any ideas on how I can overcome this?
<gpc> Da_Wrecka: you can do " sudo -i " to get extended sudo privs
<J_C> Da_Wrecka: you have to create one if you want one.
 * Mokstar_ goes to ask in #xubuntu instead.
<J_C> or sudo su -
<species> themonarch: that sounds like the windows partition
<Da_Wrecka> Blah. Oh well. Not the end of the world I suppose... Running the installer from a terminal with sudo should do the trick, I hope
<themonarch> huh?
<themonarch> blue OS means windows?
<themonarch> haha
<species> nothing out of the ordinary there either
<species> no
<species> nothing to do with windows, thats how ll is colouring things
<themonarch> oh
<themonarch> sohowtofix?
<species> noideasorry
<themonarch> maybe erase and reinstall?
<clavin12> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/tQCCfYCX
<species> why the frick would a drive mount as /host
<python> lol
<species> themonarch: the normal way to dual boot is to split the internal HDD of the laptop
<Da_Wrecka> oh joy. Sudo isn't working; All I get is "command not found", WHILE executing from the directory containing the file, AND after having chmod +x'd the file in question
<species> themonarch: the installer makes this easy as pie
<themonarch> i saved it to my external
<edbian> species, live cd ?
<themonarch> and ran it off my external
<species> Da_Wrecka: ./nameoffile
<themonarch> ....
<species> edbian: he's booting off a hard disk
<species> edbian: for some reason its giving him almost no disk space on /home even though he has a 2tb disk available
<rww> species: /host is what Wubi mounts the Windows partition as when it's set up
<species> windows partition?
<species> wait a minute
<species> themonarch: are you running in wubi? or booting natively
<Da_Wrecka> Oh. Nevermind, my mistake. Archive Manager put the .sh in a directory it made, WITHIN the directory I was trying to execute from
<themonarch> what in gods name is wubi?
<themonarch> or bootng natively
<species> it lets you run ub on top of windows
<Da_Wrecka> So I was, futilely, trying to execute a directory that I thought was a shell script
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<edbian> species, themonarch hahahaha
<AbhijiT> I have 10.10 cd iso image. I want to add ubuntu manual to this iso image such that, after burning this iso image to cd, in live cd mode and after installation that ubuntu manual should appear in the desktop. I am using acetoneISO.
<Acid190> themonarch: it's like daemon tools
<Acid190> i think
<species> edbian: this explains a few things, but unfortunatley my knowledge ends here... I find the existence of wubi offensive and confusing :|
<themonarch> daemon tools?
<feyd> can someone explain what a hard link is?
<Acid190> daemon tools is a virtual drive, makes your computer think there is a dvd drive when there isn't
<themonarch> im not too too knowledgeable on computers
<themonarch> sorry
<edbian> species, I don't disagree with your opinion of wubi
<edbian> themonarch, no worries.  So is this wubi?  Did you install this while windows was running?
<python> does anyone else get a this when they run netstat
<themonarch> i can boot in windows or ubuntu whenever  want, like i have both..
<python> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     3950     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<python> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     3949
<python> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     3936
<python> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     3935
<python> unix  3      [ ]         DGRAM                    2937
<python> unix  3      [ ]         DGRAM                    2936
<FloodBot2> python: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * KM0201 thinks Ubuntu should drop wubi
<species> edbian: I think it springs from the mistaken believe that ubuntu is somehow going to save the world by making our grannies use ub instead of windows
<thiebaude> KM0201, i have to agree with that
<edbian> themonarch, I know that.  I'm asking, when you installed, did you run the installer from inside windows?  Or did you boot the cd ?
<themonarch> inside windows i think. i didnt use a CD or anyrhing
<sacarlson> clavin12: only network device I see is RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+  an ethernet device so what device do you plan to use ndiswraper on?
<KM0201> thiebaude: it's fine to "try" ubuntu.. but to many think it's safe to just keep and use regularly.. and removing it, is often a huge pain.  I was helping a guy most of the weekend who couldn't get wubi removed, despite following all the instructions on the forums, ubuntu.com etc.
<clavin12> sacarlson: oh darn, srry it was unplagged at the time.
<clavin12> plugged*
<Da_Wrecka> God dammit, Lexmark! It would be nice if you'd tell me about prerequisites BEFORE I waste time trying to install the thing without!
<edbian> themonarch, You never burned a cd?  Then you are using wubi.  Wubi is a special installer that lets you install Ubuntu as if it were a window application. (but lets you boot into it normally)  There is a file on your windows partition that acts as Ubuntu's harddrive.  That file is limiting your size.
<thiebaude> KM0201, i tried it before ,few years ago
<EO_> python: yes.  they're unix domain sockets.  they're normal.
<clavin12> sacarlson; oh waite no it wasn't
<sacarlson> clavin12: ya they work much better when you plug them in
<rww> KM0201: I can't remember ever seeing someone on #ubuntu say good things about Wubi :|
<Da_Wrecka> First it whinges that I don't have a JRE installed. I solve that problem and NOW it's whinging that I don't have XSane installed
<themonarch> How do i fix that?
<KM0201> rww: lol
<python> Thanks EQ
<themonarch> install from Cd or USB?
<KM0201> thiebaude: i've never personally tried it... just have helped people try to remove it, or fix the mess that happens if they try to "upgrade" wubi.
<AbhijiT> I have 10.10 cd iso image. I want to add ubuntu manual to this iso image such that, after burning this iso image to cd, in live cd mode and after installation that ubuntu manual should appear in the desktop. I am using acetoneISO.
<AbhijiT> I wanted to know the location in iso image where to add the manual.
<clavin12> sacarlson: I suppose that's part of my problem then.
<thiebaude> KM0201, my problem before was trying to get it off the windows boot loader
<clavin12> sacarlson: It's a usb device.
<thiebaude> when it ask for choice of windows or ubuntu,lol
<KM0201> thiebaude: yeah... unfortunately, it's a common issue.
<edbian> themonarch, You can make the file bigger, I'm not sure how (just google it).  A proper install would also fix the problem.
<thiebaude> thats after i uninstalled it,lol
<thiebaude> KM0201,
<Da_Wrecka> Oh well, at least the printer software is installed
<edbian> themonarch, What is the ultimate problem / goal here?
<Da_Wrecka> Kind of interesting really, I was under the impression Lexmark had a pretty poor reputation when it came to Linux support
<themonarch> i have a 2tb external hard drive, and i want to use that space but Ubuntu wouldnt let me lol
<KM0201> thiebaude: yeah, there's some registry editing you can do to remove the wubi menu if it doesn't remove upon uninstall.
<clavin12> sacarlson: lsusb: 0846:9020
<thiebaude> KM0201, Now its ubuntu only and a fresh install
<bazhang> themonarch, you want to move the wubi? expand it? please clarify
<edbian> themonarch, you have to partition the harddrive.  Ubuntu cannot be installed on NTFS partitions
<themonarch> if i do a proper install, do i have to start over wth ubuntu again?
<thechas> how do i fix 'failed to open sound device' in mp3blaster
<thiebaude> been using ubuntu since 6.06 :)
<bazhang> themonarch, please answer my question
 * thiebaude macbuntu
<edbian> themonarch, no but it is not 'easy' to transfer the data you have
<themonarch> idk.
<KM0201> thiebaude: to me, the bigger issue is, when wubi breaks(especially the bootloader) it hoses both OS's.. and it's hard to fix cuz you can't boot either one, and the live cd doesn't realy have many of the tools necessary to fix wubi.... at least w grub.. you'll likely always be able to boot at least 1 OS, and even if you can't, the live CD has the tools to fix many grub problems
<themonarch> it said i was out of space
<themonarch> and i got confused
<themonarch> because i have 2 tb
<bazhang> themonarch, then expand it. there is a tool for it
<thiebaude> KM0201, yep
<bazhang> themonarch, let me get you the link
<themonarch> please and thank you
<thiebaude> what i did for a clean format of everything
<thiebaude> that was 2 years ago
<thechas> what am i missing
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-c1b3095de0e43733f9336427bb90d7ef322de99c themonarch
<Da_Wrecka> Oh yeah, while I'm here; I've also run into a rather annoying problem; Basically, I once set my netbook's power scheme to Performance, and shut the netbook down some time after. Now, every time I boot Ubuntu, it starts in Performance, even if I set it to Conservative or Ondemand before I shut down. Anyone have a fix?
<bazhang> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html themonarch
<themonarch> thanks, bazhang
<themonarch> but ll probably just delete Ubuntu, and start agan the proper way
<edbian> themonarch, not a bad idea ;)
<themonarch> haha
<themonarch> do I have to have a cd
<themonarch> or a usb or ..
<themonarch> ?
<edbian> themonarch, you don't HAVE to have a cd or usb but those are the easiest methods
<themonarch> ok
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<themonarch> thanks a bunch to everyone who helped me
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<themonarch> hopefully ill be back on Ubuntu soon! :D
 * Da_Wrecka uses CDs or DVDs, but then he has a USB DVD-writer, so he doesn't have to worry about whether the system has such a drive
<clavin12> sacarlson: hello?
<factotum> dumb question, how can i find out how much memory my laptops video card has?
<thiebaude> Da_Wrecka, same here :)
<Da_Wrecka> good question factotum... I did find an answer a while back. Unfortunately I've forgotten since then.
<Ahrotahntee> this is beginning to piss me off; Has anyone experienced conky not displaying up/down speed for network ifaces that do exist?
<factotum> Da_Wrecka: fantastic!
<Acid190> factotum: you using ubuntu i take it?
<AbhijiT> no oneee
<Da_Wrecka> factotum: Try typing the following in a terminal: lspci -s -v 00:02.0
<Da_Wrecka> only snag is, I'm not sure if the memory it reports is dedicated memory, or AGP/PCIe memory the adapter can access, but isn't actually dedicated
<knix_> need some help on playing revenge of the titans on 10.10.  When I open the game it spans across both of my monitors.  How can I open it on one?
<AbhijiT> I have 10.10 cd iso image. I want to add ubuntu manual to this iso image such that, after burning this iso image to cd, in live cd mode and after installation that ubuntu manual should appear in the desktop. I am using acetoneISO.
<AbhijiT> I wanted to know the location in iso image where to add the manual.
<Da_Wrecka> On my Acer Aspire One netbook it reports 256MB
<bazhang> AbhijiT, remaster it
<AbhijiT> bazhang, 'how'?
<Da_Wrecka> which seems a little high, considering this is a netbook
<bazhang> !remaster | AbhijiT
<ubottu> AbhijiT: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<AbhijiT> bazhang, ok
<markoso> whats a easy gui to svn like tortoise
<Assi> hello, anyone around that knows a thing or 2 about wireless drivers and laptop errors on ubuntu?
<cjhmdm> hello, I have 2 servers that I'm accessing via KVMoIP. On one server, I am able to boot from the attached ubuntu minimal iso (mini.iso) and install ubuntu just fine, on the other, when I boot from mini.iso, "linux" loads fine, then "initrd.gz" loads fine (..... ready). But once that's done I get a kernel panic that says "kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to...
<cjhmdm> ...kernel". Any ideas on how I can overcome this? I've tried downloading a fresh copy as well as verify the checksum but no luck
<yachtparty> Where is libpthread.so? the version in /usr/lib is tiny (~200 bytes) ?
<bazhang> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8299701 markoso
<markoso> ty bazhang
<Guest79181> h
<lewix> hi
<Castorama> hi
<thechas> anyone have experience with mp3blaster
<Acid190> tut for installing tarball files?
<nexeh> Im on Ubuntu 10.04. Was having sound issues (short sotry is it worked before, stoped working, hardware showing in preferences but nothing in input or output) it was suggested that upgrade to the latest and greatest ALSA which i did and the should works BUT now my graphics are dead.. if i boot normally it just stay at a black screen and no matter what i do ()including ntrl alt F2)
<imstrone> hi
<Castorama> hi
<nexeh> now im booting into failsafe grafics from the recovery setting in grub
<imstrone> is there any 64 bit version of ubuntu? i have 4GB ram in my box.
<techhelper1> imstrone: try going to the ubuntu site
<bazhang> imstrone, yes
<KM0201> imstrone: of course, but the 32bit... it'll install the PAE kernel if you have over 3gigs of ram... so it will see all your ram.
<techhelper1> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<techhelper1> 10.10, then the 64-bit in the drop downs
 * KM0201 just doesn't think 64bit is worth the hassle.
<Da_Wrecka> KM0201: With Windows, I'm inclined to agree. Linux though, I'm not seeing the problem.
<hdon> hi all :) where does my PGP key get stored?
<Castorama> is it possible to launch VB.NE app into ubuntu?
<Castorama> vb.net
<mythid> Question for someone knowledgable
<AbhijiT> !wine | Castorama
<ubottu> Castorama: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<imstrone> thanks guys, I am downloading the 64 bit 10.10 version.. will update you guys
<KM0201> Da_Wrecka: same problems.. web plugins, etc..
<Blueleaf> any one of you smart guys know how to get mp3blaster to work
<nexeh> Im on Ubuntu 10.04. Was having sound issues (short sotry is it worked before, stoped working, hardware showing in preferences but nothing in input or output) it was suggested that upgrade to the latest and greatest ALSA which i did and the should works BUT now my graphics are dead.. if i boot normally it just stay at a black screen and no matter what i do ()including ntrl alt F2)
<Da_Wrecka> KM0201: Maybe that's WHY I don't see the issue... I don't care much about web plugins
<jgruber> hdon: .gnupg in your home directory
<hdon> Castorama, there is Mono, but not all .NET libs are free (as in beer) and implementations for Linux/X do not exist. WINE is also an option, as AbhijiT pointed out
<hdon> jgruber, thanks
<KM0201> Da_Wrecka: possibly but for me.. thats just one of the issues
<Da_Wrecka> Although in fairness, I've not used 64-bit Linux that much...
<mythid> Can anyone help me?
<Da_Wrecka> I have Ubuntu 10.10 x64 installed on a computer in my bedroom, but I don't use that machine much
<hdon> how can i produce a plain text copy of my public key? is the file pubring.gpg my public key?
<Castorama> hdon yes but when i launch my app with wine, nothing appears..
<mythid> why does my lbuntu lock up everytime i try to join my wifi network?
<hdon> Castorama, :(
<Castorama> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<Castorama> how to make this pleas
<KM0201> #lubuntu mythid
<hdon> Castorama, Mono is an open source implementation of .NET
<Castorama> apt-get install mono?
<hdon> Castorama, i don't think there's a "Windows version of Mono" unless i misunderstand you
<hdon> Castorama, try apt-cache search mono
<jgruber> hdon: gnupg has various options for importing and exporting keys, like the -a option for keys for ascii representation of keys
<hdon> Castorama, try apt-cache search mono|less
<Starminn> How can I create an installation CD from a Windows (Dell) Recovery partition? (
<Starminn> (The various forums of the not are not fo much use. If you could point me in the right direction anyway it'd be appreciated)
<hdon> jgruber, i think i just have a lot to learn about the gpg command line tool. i will take the time to read it. thanks for helping with my questions :)0
<Castorama> hdon Package mono is not available, but is referred to by another package
<jgruber> hdon: it's so complicated I have to read the man page every time
<hdon> jgruber, heh
<nicolaus> hey guys
<Starminn> Is it possible to create a Windows installation CD (for virtual machine) from a Dell Recovery Partition?
<nicolaus> im installing ubuntu on a next computer and its saying can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs can some plz tell me how to fix this
<julio_> nights, can someone help me understand the $DISPLAY env var?
<julio_> i've got 2 screens and keeps telling :0.0
<mythid> Can anyone just tell me in general why my computer would lock up when i try to join a wifi network.... nobody is answering on lubuntu chat
<nicolaus> can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs can some plz tell me how to fix this
<nicolaus> flootbot
<sacarlson> clavin12:  looks like your stuck with ndiswraper there is no support in linux for the BCM94323 chip that I can find.  continue to work on ndis,  I don't support that
<python> Is Getting Linux Certifications Like Linux+, and RedHat going to hold weight in the job market 2 years fron now
<python> from*
<bazhang> python, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jgruber> julio_, every virtual terminal should have a separate display identification
<bazhang> Starminn, try in ##windows
<Starminn> Gotcha, thanks. =) Just needed a point in the right direction.
<mythid> Can anyone just tell me in general why my computer would lock up when i try to join a wifi network.... nobody is answering on lubuntu chat
<mythid> Anyone ever had linux lock up when joining wifi before?
<julio_> jgruber, you reffer to the ttys?
<jgruber> julio_: when a program, or sets of programs run the DISPLAY variable matches the X program running in the virtual terminal you want. Mostly it's automatic, usually.
<ejv> lubuntu?
<ejv> yet another spin off eh?
<drthoth> i couldnt even get my wifi to work last night
<ejv> ahh lxde
<ejv> clever
<mythid> Yea its lubuntu but it has done it on other distros on my laptop
<mythid> it just locks up
<mythid> it recognizes my network and i click it but then it locks upo
<drthoth> I have a broadcom 4306r2 14e4:4320, installed b43-legacy, enabled the proprietary driver, rebooted. wlan0 show sup, gets mac, and ip but can't route and it's rated @ 1Mbps. It also gives me an error with an alas in jockey.log
<Mathuin> My system (10.10 amd64 desktop) spends a *lot* of time in wait (as seen by top) when doing certain things.  What can I do to fix this?
<ejv> mythid: ok so that's really really general, include the hardware you're using, the driver you're system is using, then ask the question all over again.
<julio_> jgruber, maybe you can lend me a hand on this. I have a laptop with an lcd attached to it (no all the time) and since i setted separated screens instead of the same on both Conky is not displaying well
<mythid> Its a very very old computer. On ubuntu 5.04 i got it to work
<tehbaut> is there any way to get details on which files are being processed when copying in nautilus?
<jgruber> julio_: yes, each virtual terminal has a separate tty number matching a similar vt number. Usually your stuff starts on vt7 (virtual terminal 7) related to device /dev/tty7, which usually starts out with as DISPLAY=:0.0. Actually the DISPLAY variable in the environment of a running X program or set of programs in a session could include an IP address and could make the output appear on an X session on a separate computer--not often seen with Ub
<jgruber> untu, though.
<Blueleaf> d
<ejv> python: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikebot> Can someone help me witha  failed USB bootable thing?
<julio_> jgruber, lend me a minute, i want to show you what's happening :D
<Mathuin> Is it possible to put /dev/shm on a ramdisk or is that just crazy?
<rewt> that's crazy
<Mathuin> rewt: thanks for the sanity check.
<Dead_Storage> how can i update from 10.04 to 10.10 without reinstalling
<rewt> np
<derklempner> shared memory on a RAMdisk?  maybe a *bit* crazy...
<bazhang> !upgrade | Dead_Storage please have a read
<ubottu> Dead_Storage please have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ray_> hi all
<Mathuin> derklempner: I'd rather put it on an SSD, actually, but I don't have one on the shelf.
<ray_> can someone tell me how to install the widget layer in ccsm?
<chaospsychex> Mathuin: do they make 1tb ramdisks? how much do they cost?
<EO_> Woohoo, got the GPT hell converted into MBR on a 2TB drive.  Now BIOS is happy and booty.
<Mathuin> chaospsychex: I could probably make one for you if you gave me a million dollars...
<AbhijiT> ??
<derklempner> Mathuin: does that also mean you'll delete your swap?
<chaospsychex> Mathuin: how big is your ramdisk ?
<chaospsychex> LOL sorry that just sounds wrong
<AbhijiT> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mathuin> chaospsychex: RIght now I don't have one, but I could spare a gig of this machine's RAM for it if the /dev/shm stuff would fit.
<Guest95195> LMAO
<KM0201> lol
<jgruber> julio_: I missed your message from 12 minutes ago. I see it now. Sorry. Let me think
<Blueleaf> wow
<mythid> hey guys is there a reason why my linux laptop keeps locking up and turning the caps lock icon on and off
<Blueleaf> trying to get mp3blaster working
<KM0201> Blueleaf: whats mp3 blaster?
<julio_> jgruber, http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5668/pantallazowv.png take a look on this
<Blueleaf> KM0201: good to see you again, mp3blaster is a cli mp3 player
<sacarlson> mythid: I think that indicates a kernel panic condition
<derklempner> KM0201: mp3blaster is a command-line audio player... http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/
<KM0201> derklempner: oh ok..
<mythid> sacarlson: is there a way to fix it?
<KM0201> !info mp3blaster
<ubottu> mp3blaster (source: mp3blaster): Full-screen console mp3 and Ogg Vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.5-3 (maverick), package size 198 kB, installed size 648 kB
<KM0201> hmm, its in the repositories.
<jgruber> julio_: I'm no expert on this, but I think even if you set up your displays as separate "screens" in the appearance control panel, it becomes part of the same X desktop and therefore the same X screen. I may very well be wrong, or may be misunderstanding what you are saying. I also don't know what Conky is. I may not be much help :-(
<sacarlson> mythid: have you made any changes as of late?
<mythid> sacarlson: i installed lubuntu istead of ubuntu 5.94
<mythid> 5.04
<Blueleaf> KM0201: when i try to play i get 'faile to open audio device'
<Dead_Storage> will going from 10.04 to 10.10 cause me to loose any settings/data
<KM0201> Blueleaf: no idea on that one...
<sacarlson> mythid: and with ubuntu 5.94 it ran ok for days?
<xangua> Dead_Storage: why would¿
<bazhang> Dead_Storage, not really
<derklempner> Dead_Storage: it shouldn't, as it doesn't affect your settings stored in the /home directory
<RedLance> Just installed Ubuntu 10 Server on my file server.  OS is on a seperate 80gb drive.  It never asked me where to mount the storage drives...what's the easiest way to do that?  They all have exsisting data.
<bastidrazor> julio_: you can alt right click and drag conky around
<jgruber> julio_: that image you posted looks like a bug to me, not some configuration problem. I'd suggest you report in as an X bug to start with with the problem reporting tool to get it in launchpad and then attach the image. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<julio_> jgruber, conky is a system monitor, you can see it in the left screen (smaller one) on the screenshot
<Blueleaf> KM0201: thats not good...
<sacarlson> mythid: reason I ask is I get this problem with memory failures,  but if it worked before I guess it's software
<chaospsychex> can ubuntu use multiple PCs acting as one sing computer?
<derklempner> RedLance: you can edit fstab to mount the other drives and partitions at bootup
<chaospsychex> over ethernet ?
<chaospsychex> *single computer
<derklempner> !info beowulf
<ubottu> Package beowulf does not exist in maverick
<RedLance> derklempner, Ok, but I'm having trouoble figuring out the UUID's...it dosen't show /dev/sda at all
<julio_> bastidrazor, not really... is setted as somewhat part of the background not as a windows
<julio_> window*
<derklempner> RedLance: how many disks, and how many partitions?
<tehbaut> is there any way to get details on which files are being processed when copying in nautilus?
<bastidrazor> julio_: i drag mine around.
<julio_> bastidrazor, well, trust me i'm trying but it wont move :p
<RedLance> 5 disks, and 8 partitions
<RedLance> derklempner, 5 disks and 8 partitions
<KM0201> Blueleaf: any particular reason it must be CLI?.. there's plenty of "small" media players that have a GUI.
<mythid> sacarlson: yea with ubuntu 5.04 it worked forever with the pmcia card\
<sacarlson> chaospsychex: they have packages that support using a team of computers to solve math problems but I don't know if they have any setup to support all applications
<RedLance> derklempner, Including the OS drive.
<bastidrazor> julio_: pastebin your .conkyrc
<mythid> sacarlson: i just wanted to upadte so i get the latest repositories
<mythid> sacarlson: and now when i click my wifi network it just locks up my mouse and everything
<Blueleaf> KM0201: im just like doing everything on the cl, im old fashioned
<jgruber> julio_: what's the text at the left of the image?
<Psyclone> my external hard drive is acting up, everytime i log in, it mounts when i double click on the GUI, but it will not STAY mounted, is there a way to fix that?
<sacarlson> mythid: well must be software then,  or maybe just run out of mem?  you have a swap partition setup?
<mythid> sacarlson: no it's just an entire partition install
<derklempner> RedLance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<RedLance> derklempner, Thanks
<julio_> bastidrazor, one sec
<sacarlson> mythid: well that might cause a problem if you don't have swap and with limited mem if you run out there is nothing much the system can do but crash
<derklempner> RedLance: so where you see "UUID" in fstab, you'd put in the drive's /dev path: i.e., /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc2
<mythid> sacarlson: you really think that joining a wifi network can use up all my memory? plus lubuntu is supposed to be really light
<bastidrazor> derklempner: RedLance just use the UUID's .. sudo blkid  will give you each partitions UUID
<mythid> sacarlson: it runs fast too until i join the network it locks up
<julio_> jgruber, the white text on the left half of the small screen is part of conky, as the column (of wich you'll see bottom half) on the right of that same screen
<sacarlson> mythid: when it is running can you run the command top or htop to see what you have left?
<WXZ> ubuntu keeps telling me I have 3.something MB left
<WXZ> but Gparted says I have 700
<derklempner> bastidrazor: he can use the UUIDs, too, but sometimes it's just easier to use the device path instead
<RedLance> bastidrazor, I've been trying that, but it leaves off the system drive /dev/sda...though I think that's because it's got LVM on it
<sacarlson> mythid: it's not as light as things were back in 5.04,  only one way to find out....look and see
<sacarlson> mythid: then it could also be a problem you have with the network drivers?  or is it you open a browser when it crashes?
<julio_> bastidrazor, http://pastebin.com/WnmgV4Yi there you go
<mythid> sacarlson: no i dont even have to open up the browser
<RedLance> bastidrazor, Oh, no...it's leaving off my 1.5TB drive
<sacarlson> mythid: well that narrows it down a bit then,  could be the nic driver,  what else opens at the time?
<Loshki> RedLance: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Philippe> mmm hi?
<RedLance> Loshki, Think I figured it out...I thought I had made a FS on the big drive...but according to fdisk, I haven't
<Philippe> im having an issue with an sd card
<fubada> hi :P /tmp contents doesnt survive reboot in ubunty?
<fubada> ubuntu
<fubada> seems to be like it got wiped after a reboor
<RedLance> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/wMAaLaSF
<jgruber> fubada: yes /tmp is cleared on most unix-like systems (all that I know of) that's what is temporary about it
<fubada> shit :P
<fubada> there goes my perfect openwrt kernel config
<jgruber> fubada: sorry
<fubada> np, the behavior is different in debian 5/centos
<Loshki> fubada: /tmp is usually wiped on reboot. Sometimes it's not even on a real disk...
<Philippe> hello?
<fubada> k Vilki
<fubada> i mean Loshki
<fubada> thanks
<bastidrazor> julio_: i see, you have the whole screen using conky.. that looks horrible :(
<Starminn> Using GParted I can view all partitions. Browsing via a manager, /dev/sda does not exist.
<derklempner> !ask Philippe
<Philippe> sorry
<Starminn> Where would partitions be stored in the filesystem?
<Philippe> im pretty new
<derklempner> Philippe: just ask your question  :)
<fubada> how pretty are you?
<fubada> :)
<Starminn> lol
<rww> ubottu: ot | fubada
<ubottu> fubada: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Philippe> jajajaj
<bastidrazor> julio_: and no wonder.. it is seeing the top of the screen as the height of the 2nd since it is taller.
<sacarlson> Starminn: partition table is normaly stored in around the first 512 bytes on the disk drive
<chiggins> Hey, can anyone help me setup my server to join with Active Directory?
<Philippe> so i formatted an sd card and i  put some files on it , then i took it out an put it back in and icant put any new files on it
<derklempner> Philippe: are you trying to put the new files into an existing directory on the card?
<Philippe> like a folder? yeah
<Philippe> i could tell you  the error i get but i got my computer in spanish
<Philippe> i could set it in english and check
<julio_> bastidrazor, ...likes or dislikes it was the first .conky i've liked :p
<derklempner> Philippe: what user name are you using, and what user owns the directory you're trying to copy the files into?
<Philippe> wait
<bastidrazor> julio_: line 73 add a comment.  #alignment top_left then uncomment line 75.. alignment bottom_left .. that should get it back down
<pooshwalter> USA!
<pooshwalter> USA! USA!
<pooshwalter> USA! USA! USA!
<pooshwalter> USA! USA! USA! USA!
<FloodBot2> pooshwalter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Philippe> felipe and the owner of the is felipe too
<pankajm> how can i symlink my public_html to apache root so that the homepage on root directly ready from my public_html?
<rww> pooshwalter: Stop that.
<derklempner> Philippe: and the permissions on the folder?  what are they set to?
<prod_> hi guys, Im having a bt of trouble with my ftp server. If i create user with useradd i cant connect with that user. but when adduser is used the user is then allowed ftp access. the reason i need to use useradd is because i am building a perl programme which automatically makes user accounts and ftp access. any help will be most appreciated.
<julio_> bastidrazor, that's more like it but i'll have to modify the rest of it as now i've got and inch of free space up :p
<Philippe> wait am changing my computer to english if you dont mind cause am kinda bad at translating   il be back soon
<julio_> bastidrazor, when this started happening i considered switching to some less invasive horizontal bar at the top
<bastidrazor> julio_: line 340 add a few more empty lines. that should raise the right text
<jgruber> julio_ and bastidrazor: isn't it supposed to appear in a window rather than appearing in the background (maybe it's my eyes :-)
<mikebot> Can someone help me troubleshoot an ubuntu usb stick problem? WHen I boot to USB, I /briefly/ see some symbol at the bottom of the screen, and then it goes into like a command prompt screen, a bunch of stuff scrolls, and then it just freezes... any ideas?
<bastidrazor> jgruber: psuedo transparency is the a feature of conky.
<sacarlson> prod_: so you mean the user has to login one time before they can access your ftp site?
<jgruber> bastidrazor and julio_: sorry. I didn't know that
<bastidrazor> julio_: getting a better .conkyrc would be a better idea.. why you are interested in seeing /var/log/messages on the desktop is a mystery to me.
<julio_> jgruber, no prob
<Loshki> prod_: can you run diff -r on the two user's home directories (one which works and one which doesn't) to see if it gives you any clues...
<julio_> bastidrazor, well for a while it was kinda fun... it came with the script, now i rarely pay atention to it except when i plug in my 3g modem lol :p
<pooshwalter> USA!
<pooshwalter> USA! USA!
<sacarlson> prod_: oh IC the adduser command works but the useradd doesn't,  why can't perl just use the adduser then?
<GnomeAround> Psh, bored.
<pooshwalter> USA! USA! USA!
<FloodBot2> pooshwalter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pooshwalter> USA! USA! USA! USA!
<bastidrazor> rww: pad those stats some more..
<chaospsychex> wow that was weird
<rww> pooshwalter: Three strikes and you're out. Just FYI.
<prod_> sacarlson: Yes i need users to be added by my perl programme and so far i am only able to addusers with useradd. But when i use useradd the corresponding ftp account isnt created. However when i use adduser the ftp account is created automatically along with the unix account. I have try every ftp server available for ubuntu and all yield the same results.
<pooshwalter> kk rww
<pooshwalter> USA!
<pooshwalter> USA! USA!
<pooshwalter> USA! USA! USA!
<FloodBot2> pooshwalter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baslisks> hi
<prod_> with adduser i am unable to state username and password within the same line
<baslisks> so
<baslisks> my wife's netbook crashed
<baslisks> it lost its boot
<baslisks> and I am having a hell of a time restoring it
<ray_> hi all
<sacarlson> prod_: ok and again why can't perl that I know can run bash scripts also, why can't it just run addusers?
<Blue11> baslisks: this might help http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<sosaited> I am running Firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu, but it wont start after a power failure while it was  running.
<baslisks> thanks
<sacarlson> prod_: maybe you need to look at the perl system command? http://www.perlhowto.com/executing_external_commands
<baslisks> starting that set of instructions
<Blue11> baslisks: YMMV applies
<baslisks> YMMV?
<prod_> sacarlson: could you maybe link me to what you mean, I am without doubt very new to this and am most likely makin a big mistake or just unskilled :)
<Blue11> baslisks: your mileage may varry
<baslisks> ah
<mikebot> Can someone help me troubleshoot an ubuntu usb stick problem? WHen I boot to USB, I /briefly/ see some symbol at the bottom of the screen, and then it goes into like a command prompt screen, a bunch of stuff scrolls, and then it just freezes... any ideas?
<baslisks> this computer does not like ubuntu
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Blue11> mikebot: did your md5sum check to ensure you got a good download?
<prod_> I am unsure as to how i make my programme fill out multiple fields
<tehbaut> is there any way to get details on which files are being processed when copying in nautilus?
<Blue11> tehbaut: usually it displays that info as it copies (file operations)
<sacarlson> prod_: I'm not sure you even looked at the CLI for adduser then http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<mikebot> Blue11: Yeah
<mikebot> Blue11: And the exe works when I open it manually in windows
<tehbaut> Blue11: I thought so too, but all I see is "copying 2,500 files (in "Some Folder") to "Some Other Folder"
<tehbaut> there's no dropdown that shows the file currently being processed
<Blue11> tehbaut: it should so the progress as it copies (at least it does in mine)
<Blue11> mikebot: ah not too fam with doing it in windows unfortunately maybe someone else can assist?
<Blue11> tehbaut: there is no dropdown.  it will show another window that says file operations...and will show the progress of the copy...
<tehbaut> Blue11: yeah, I see the progress "2.0 GB of 20.0 GB --- approximately 90 hours left (59.3 KB/sec)" but no listing of which file is being processed
<mikebot> Blue11: AH, ok, thanks for the attempt.
<Blue11> tehbaut: that's pretty slow, what are you copying from to?
<tehbaut> Blue11: a hard drive with some bad blocks... it's excruciatingly slow
<prod_> sacarlson: when usin useradd i am using the cli correctly, setting pw and creating home dir. that is why i dont understand why useradd doesnt work the same as adduser.
<tehbaut> Blue11: that's why I was hoping to see which files it's getting stuck on
<Blue11> tehbaut: is it windows or linux?  have you run fsck?
<MTecknology> :'( I can't set the backlight on this darn laptop and it used to work perfect
<tehbaut> the partition is a mac HFS+ partition... the drive is dying, thus I won't be running fsck on it
<MTecknology> I wouldn't care if it could just be stuck on bright instead of dim
<tehbaut> also, fsck always seems to corrupt my files, so I avoid it at all costs
<Blue11> tehbaut: have never used a mac...dunno...
<LinuxGuy2009> I just bought a Western Digital MyBook Live 1TB NAS. I have it hooked up with all my music and movies. I'm not sure what I need to do to be able to play music from it from within rhythmbox. Do I need to permanently mount it or what exactly?
<sacarlson> prod_: I think I might see the point why useradd would be what you want in this case since adduser asks questions after,  maybe look at what groups are added with the adduser,  my guess you didn't setup groups correctly for your useradd
<tehbaut> the hard drive is dying... has a lot of bad blocks, thus it's slow... I'm sure it has nothing to do with the HFS+ formatting of the drive
<Blue11> LinuxGuy2009: is that a usb drive?
<LinuxGuy2009> Blue11: No its a hard drive.
<Blue11> LinuxGuy2009: than the system should mount it for you, as long as the entry is in fstab, but yes it would need to be mounted
<derklempner> Blue11: he said it's NAS
<LinuxGuy2009> Blue11: Its a NAS drive so it only has a ethernet port.
<Blue11> LinuxGuy2009: ahh that's why I asked.  I have never seen an ethernet drive.
<prod_> sarcarlson: would it suffice if i were to make the user its relevant group. eg username me group me?
<derklempner> LinuxGuy2009: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380583
<sambagirlx> so do you do it as a network share linuxguy2009?
<markoso> if i learn ubuntu will any other distro be easy?
<prod_> i would have thought it have done it automatically but i will try now :)
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx: Yeah samba and it works as an FTP server as well.
<Blue11> markoso: not really....
<derklempner> markoso: I'd say that if you learn Slackware or Gentoo, then any other distro would be easy.
<sambagirlx> here is a quick link that i think might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603439
<Blue11> derklempner: agree
 * Blue11 cut his teeth on SuSE
<markoso> i need to become a linux guru what distro should i use?
<LinuxGuy2009> K thanks guys
<derklempner> markoso: probably go to Slackware
<Blue11> markoso: this is a support channel, not an opinion channel
<baslisks> alright I think it is having trouble mounting the disk in this notebook
<markoso> blue are you admin? if not stfu
<baslisks> any advice?
<gpc> !language | markoso
<ubottu> markoso: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sambagirlx> :
<derklempner> markoso: but learn some essentials before you dive right into the deep end.  Ubuntu is a good place to start.
<sambagirlx> 8-)
<markoso> ty derk apreciate it
<derklempner> markoso: and please do watch your tongue  :)
<sambagirlx> slackware is better i think to learn with
<bastidrazor> julio_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110535  look there for some sample .conkyrc's and screenshots of them.
<markoso> whats a good virtual pc for ubuntu i can run other os in?
<rww> markoso: VirtualBox
<derklempner> markoso: VirtualBox
<bastidrazor> markoso: vmware or virtualbox
<markoso> thanks guys mucho apreciato
<baslisks> I can boot grub but when I try to do the stuff to fix it in a liveusb I can't do anything
<sambagirlx> linuxguy2009 that pyneighborhood is essential
<baslisks> I can't actually boot to anything outside of grub
<markoso> virtual box in app center?
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx: Ok cool Im installing that right now.
<derklempner> markoso: VirtualBox OSE is
<baslisks> getting initramfs
<sambagirlx> coolio
<markoso> sudo apt-get virtuakbox?
<Blue11> baslisks: :-(
<bastidrazor> markoso: yes, if you want to use your usb ports then get virtualbox from their website, the OSE version has USB disabled
<mama21mama_> hola alguien me puede leer?... ando probando un plugin
<Blue11> baslisks: what happened when you followed the recipe?
<Blue11> !es | mama21mama
<ubottu> mama21mama: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<markoso> ok
<sambagirlx> i cant get the usbs to work in virtualbox anymore since i installed 10.10 ubuntu.
<sambagirlx> i gave up
<sambagirlx> talked to virtualbox people still no go
<sambagirlx> oh well
<baslisks> blue11, I got the live running but I would try to mount the hd but it wouldn't do anything
<baslisks> just sit in the terminal
<markoso> found it
<prod_> sarcarlson: I created a group for my test user and with useradd test -p 12345 -g group but still no automatic ftp creation :S im really confused
<Blue11> sambagirlx: there's a trick to that.  add vboxusers:x:128:<youruseridgoeshere> to /etc/group  then login/logout
<Blue11> sambagirlx: took me months of hunting to figure that out
<sambagirlx> ok blue11 thanks i would never have figured it out i just gave up on it
<bucky> sambagirlx, which version of VB are you using?
<bastidrazor> Blue11: sambagirlx or sudo adduser username vboxusers
<Blue11> baslisks: if it mounts correctly, you will just get a prompt
<baslisks> it just sat there
<sambagirlx> blue11 i dont really know now. i would have to check
<ProgrammerJoel> why would u need a test user? I'm curious.
<baslisks> no prompt just a nice big blinking cursor
<baslisks> making me cursor
<prod_> to test my perl programme
<Vearide> I'm having trouble connecting to wi-fi, whenever I go to the icon for it it only gives me the option for wired connections
<Blue11> sambagirlx: that prevented usb from working in virtual box, I should post that to pkill-9 I guess.
<ProgrammerJoel> but can't you just test that out on your main user?
<EO_> How do you start an encrypted disk in Ubuntu 10.10?  It's not the boot drive, and it's specified "noauto" in fstab.
<Vearide> In the installer it was able to connect through wi-fi though
<sambagirlx> bastidrazor virtualboxusers is a valid account?
<Vearide> so I don't really get it.
<tehbaut> anyone know of a utility similar to rsync that has better error skip and retry functionality... kinda like ddrescue, only it would be for file-by-file copying, rather than block-by-block?
<prod_> i need to create and delete account :S
<Temar> hi
<ProgrammerJoel> oh i see lol that makes sense now.
<ProgrammerJoel> thanks.
<Blue11> tehbaut: i think dd does that, but not sure.
<Vearide> 8)
<bastidrazor> sambagirlx: group and it is vboxusers
<sambagirlx> ok
<sambagirlx> thanks
<Vearide> How do I connect to wifi? It's only giving me the option for wired.
 * WebDawg zZzZzZzZz
<Temar> after i did an upgrade to dist, 1 of my ssh account now sorta broke, it only shows $ not current dir, and i cant use history as before, pressing arrows bring up weard symbols
<julio_> bastidrazor, well i'm very thanked by now... it's kinda late here so i'll better leave. Thanks again for your time
<tehbaut> Blue11: dd doesn't support error retry... only error skipping
<derklempner> Vearide: when you right-click the networking icon, does it give you an option to enable wireless?
<Blue11> tehbaut: true that
<Vearide> No, it doesn't.
<bastidrazor> julio_: best of luck on finding a good .conkyrc.. come back and share when you find a decent one.
<Vearide> It just says allow networking
<derklempner> Vearide: then it's possible it's not loading a module for your wireless adapter.  is it USB?
<baslisks> booty boo please
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx: On pyneighborhood I scanned and found the share that I want to mount and I tried to select mount and it wont do it. Im not sure if I have to specify the mount point first or where i do that at. Any idea?
<Vearide> no, it's internal and I know it's supported because during the installer it was able to connect
<Blue11> baslisks: crosses his eyes, toes, and fingers
<tehbaut> I need something like rsync for data recovery, heh
<tehbaut> that way I can pick-and-choose which files to copy
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx:  I entered the login info for it.
<Blue11> tehbaut: i think testdisk -- gosh don;t remember
<tehbaut> hmmm
<derklempner> Vearide: in a terminal type lspci and find the adapter.  what model is it?
<Blue11> tehbaut: i'd use that with extreme caution though
<sambagirlx> look under prefderences linuxguy2009
<Vearide> I can't do that now I'm afraid- I'm on my OS X partition.
<sambagirlx> preferences i mean
<Vearide> would it work on os x as well?
<leonard> Blue11, how you can change ip address on ubuntu 10:10
<derklempner> Vearide: i don't know, as i don't use OSX
<Vearide> ah
<sambagirlx> i'm sorry linuxguy2009 i meant to say add not preferences
<Vearide> what would that help with?
<Blue11> leonard: well are you behind a router?
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx: Do i change the smb mount command from "smbmount" to "sudo smbmount" maybe thats why it wont? Maybe a permissions thing?
<Temar> after i did an upgrade to dist, 1 of my ssh account now sorta broke, it only shows $ not current dir, and i cant use history as before, pressing arrows bring up weard symbols
<Teknoenie> what is the proper method to remove old kernels
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx: Yeah it added it to the right side of the window.
<leonard> Blue11, in area wifi,
<bucky> Teknoenie, with synaptic
<Teknoenie> is there something similar to redhat/centos package-cleanup oldkernels
<derklempner> Vearide: it would identify the model of the adapter and help me figure out if it's supported without downloading hardware drivers or using Windows drivers through ndiswrapper
<sambagirlx> linuxguy2009 i cant answer that i am so sorry.
<sambagirlx> my problem is usually with permissions though.
<Blue11> leonard: let me see if ifup works on a wlan
<LinuxGuy2009> sambagirlx: Ok cool. Thanks.
<Teknoenie> bucky, i understand that, but i'm looking for something like package-cleanup oldkernels where I can specify how many kernels to keep
<baslisks> Blue11, yeah just getting a blinking cursor
<sambagirlx> has anyone else discovered that you cant play anything with vlc in root or su mode?
<Teknoenie> it automatically removes grub and kernel entries
<rww> Philippe: now talk in here'
<Blue11> baslisks: :-(
<Philippe> k thanks
<Blue11> leonard: yeah ifup/ifdown should do it.
<leonard> rww,how to see ip address and mac address other people in the area wifi???
<baslisks> any idea what I should do?
<rww> leonard: no idea. ask the channel in general
<Blue11> leonard: ifconfig
<baslisks> gparted maybe
<Blue11> leonard: oh other people....dunno
<Blue11> sambagirlx: not recommened to run vlc as root - that might install a root kit.
<sambagirlx> did it work linuxguy2009?
<sambagirlx> ahh
<Blue11> leonard: there
<Philippe> oh yeah i got this micro sd card that i formatted , and when i try to move files to it it says (error while copying to "felipe")  the destination is read only
<sambagirlx> to be honest the new vlc in windows version maybe osx version too has some crazy programs they include to help defray the dev costs i guess.
<Blue11> leonard: there is always sneakernet
<tehbaut> Blue11: looks like testdisk doesn't support copying on a file/directory level... it's more of a "recover deleted files" solution
<derklempner> leonard: try Kismet -- http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<derklempner> Philippe: so what are the permissions on the folder?
<digirak> guys
<derklempner> digirak
<Blue11> tehbaut: yeah it is more a file recovery tool.  but I hadn't seen it in years...
<digirak> can someone help me with the installation of libical
<sacarlson> prod_: did you look at what different between the two users when you create them?  also I note that adduser is writen in perl, so if your a perl programer maybe you can look at that and maybe make your own version.  see file at /sbin/adduser
<digirak> http://pastebin.com/e5ByDMkc
<digirak> this is the error i am getting at the end
<sambagirlx> linuxguy2009 did it work?
<sacarlson> prod_: what version of ftp are you now using?
<insmod> anyone know about gparted
<sambagirlx> insmod what about it?
<leonard> derklempner, how do you use?
<prod_> sarcarlson :D i would never have looked at the language of adduser. well thought! i will try your ideas, i have used vsftpd proftpd ftpd and all give same results
<derklempner> leonard: been a while, so i can't say for sure.  read the site for installation, support, and usage
<derklempner> insmod: what do you need to know?
<insmod> sambagirlx: i formatted a partition and now at boot then cmos says the disk is damaged and to back it up press F1 to continue
<bucky> leonard, it's in the repos
<insmod> derklempner: above
<digirak> ping
<digirak> anyone help?
<KM0201> with what?
<sambagirlx> insmod i have seen that before
<insmod> derklempner: so is it just coincidence or can i fix it?
<derklempner> digirak: did you Google the error?
<digirak> i need help with installation of libical KM0201
<optimad> hey in compiz some effects are laggy any way i can make them faster?
<insmod> sambagirlx: so is it just coincidence and/or can i fix it?
<digirak> derklempner: its not exactly an error
<derklempner> insmod: what file system did you use?
<digirak> http://pastebin.com/e5ByDMkc
<Philippe>  owner : felipe- Luis Felipe /folder access: create and delete files/ file access:   ---  / group : felipe/ folder access : none /file access: ---/  other : folder access : none /file access: ---
<Noelle> I'm here, have no fear.
<insmod> on the new partition ntfs
<sambagirlx> give me a second insmod i am looking for something
<KM0201> digirak: unless i'm missing something, why are you compiling it? its in the repos.
<insmod> sambagirlx: ok
<sambagirlx> yeah i think that the mbr for windows is gone?
<sambagirlx> brb
<sacarlson> prod_: well I only wanted the one you are presently using,  so I will run a test on what I already have installed proftp
<derklempner> insmod: what drive, what partition?
<digirak> i did install it off the repos but the thing i am trying to build a KDEbuild
<digirak> so am just following procedure
<insmod> partition 3
<prod_> yes proftpd im currently using
<bucky> digirak, do you have make installed? how about build-essential
<KM0201> digirak: what program ar eyou trying to compile?
<digirak> bucky: yes make is installed
<digirak> KM0201: libical
<KM0201> digirak: thats not a program.... what depends on libical
<KM0201> !info libcal0
<ubottu> Package libcal0 does not exist in maverick
<KM0201> !info libical0
<ubottu> libical0 (source: libical): iCalendar library implementation in C (runtime). In component main, is optional. Version 0.44-3 (maverick), package size 209 kB, installed size 604 kB
<creek23> hi all
<digirak> KM0201: oh right no sorry about that, no i am trying to contribute to kstars
<sambagirlx> insmod can you see hdd in bios?
<derklempner> digirak: see if this helps --
<derklempner> digirak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114669
<insmod> sambagirlx: yes and it loads grub after F1
<sambagirlx> ok
<digirak> KM0201: so i need a build environ
<Philippe> Hello??
<sambagirlx> let me think what i did about that insmod i am trying to recall what i did
<insmod> sambagirlx: ok
<KM0201> digirak: if you have source repositories enabled... type this... sudo apt-get build-dep kstars   let it download/install anything it needs, then try to run .configure
<KM0201> digirak: second, most of the time, configure does not need ran with sudo.
<creek23> what's the equivalent of "type foo.txt" in bash? on windows, "type foo.txt" will display the content of "foo.txt" on the console... right now, I'm using "cat foo.txt" to do just that. is there a proper way to printout the content of "foo.txt" on console?
<m1dn1ght>  /msg nickserv identify brodie
<KM0201> digirak: you really only need sudo when you run sudo make install.
<m1dn1ght> fe
<KM0201> cuz all you'er doing up to that point, is compiling the package.
<digirak> wow that was neat
<rww> m1dn1ght: change your nickserv password. identify, then /msg nickserv set password newpasswordhere
<sambagirlx> insmod do this in pm so i can ask questions better
<bastidrazor> !checkinstall | KM0201 :: digirak ::
<ubottu> KM0201 :: digirak ::: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<KB1JWQ> !pm | sambagirlx
<ubottu> sambagirlx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bucky> creek23, what's wrong with cat? there's always less
<derklempner> Philippe: what about execute?  is there a line or checkmark in the box?
<sambagirlx> ok
<KM0201> digirak: kstars has a package in the repositories... i'm assuming you're using a different version.. when you're compiling from source, and it has a package in the repositories, you can use build-dep to fetch the repositories
 * sambagirlx laughs
<sambagirlx> i thought it was off topic
<Philippe> checkmark
<KM0201> bastidrazor: what is your point?... i was just pointing out that sudo didn't need to be used w/ .configure
<sambagirlx> brb insmod
<digirak> KM0201: sounds good
<digirak> i will try this and let you know KM0201
<bastidrazor> KM0201: my point is checkinstall is a better route than make install
<digirak> thanks a lot
<KM0201> bastidrazor: but that wasn't the point of what i ws saying... he's following instructions for what hes doing
<creek23> bucky, I just thought there's other command that does what I wanted... to simply display the file. cat seems intended for concatenating files.
<bullgard4> How to test if I am using Grub 1 or Grub 2?
<lewix> how can i copy folders to another folder
<bastidrazor> KM0201: no need to feel you need to justify anything.
<lewix> ho can i copy a folder to another folder from the terminal should i say
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: grub-install --version
<sambagirlx> was an os loaded on it when you did the partition insmod?
<KM0201> bastidrazor: just not really sure why you triggered checkinstall on me, i know what checkinstall is...
<bucky> creek23, there's less and more too
<insmod> sambagirlx:no
<sambagirlx> ahh ok
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: Thank you for your help.
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: you're welcome.
<sambagirlx> insmod you had no os loaded at all?
<creek23> ah... I see. so "less" is actually a command. so is "more" thanks. thanks.
<sambagirlx> insmod how many partitions, are they all primary? that will cause an error. gparted will allow you to do things you should not do :)
<rww> less > more
<creek23> ciao.
<insmod> sambagirlx:no
<insmod> sambagirlx:let me see
<sambagirlx> insmod no partitions were created with gparted?
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: grub1.98 is grub2, just in case it might be confusing.
<aperson> how do I prevent a service from starting on boot?
<aperson> without a gui*
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: I know that.
<insmod> sambagirlx:just that one
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: okay, :)
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I'm attempting to install ubuntu 10.4 on a PC via a USB drive.  I am using unetbootin to install the image onto the drive.  The trouble I'm having is that the drive was previously used to load a different OS and now despite clearing all partitions in gparted and reformatting, the previous bootloader seems stuck in the USB mbr.  Any ideas how to clear it?
<bastidrazor> aperson: rename the service to service-DISABLE in /etc/init.d/
<bucky> aperson, update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<bucky> man update-rc.d
<sambagirlx> if the drive has no os what so ever insmod i would delete them.  what i would do then would be start over. it seems that windows has caused a problem. you mentioned ntfs partition.  windows has to have a 100mb paritition for 7 if your using that.
<jsjgruber> m1dn1ght: what happens  when you try to boot the usb stick? do you get a message or anything?
<joesutton> I'm trying to sync my iPod touch on Rhythmbox. There is 15GB free on the iPod, but it won't sync becase Rhythmbox seems to think it is full.
<m1dn1ght> jsjgruber, yes, it starts loading the previous bootloader (Flashboot loader ver 2.0u) which was used to install windows on a different computer.  It then hangs because the rest of the drive is re-formatted.
<aperson> bastidrazor, bucky, thanks
<linoge> hi, anyone knows how to solve the sync problem between audio/video in guvcview?
<bastidrazor> aperson: you're welcome.
<jsjgruber> m1dn1ght: as far as I know, you can try "start up disk creator" in the administration pull down; I believe it will store a new mbr and it will format the first partition and load syslinux on it
<m1dn1ght> jsjgruber, I'll give that a try now - thanks!  will let you know if it works or not
<digirak> KM0201: hey its installed all the packages
<KM0201> digirak: yeah, thats what its supposed to do.
<KM0201> lol
<digirak> KM0201: now where do i run the./configure?
<arow> m1dn1ght: you might try the command grub-install
<jsjgruber> m1dn1ght: after you do that you could probably go back to your preferred usb boot creator
<linoge> or if there's a good webcam capturer? cheese goes slow as... slow
<digirak> KM0201: i guessed that too ;)
<KM0201> digirak: source directory of the program you downloaded
<lewix> once i use sudo -i, how do i go back to being a user
<aperson> lewix, exit
<brokendatapoint> hi all just installed Ubunto 10.10 Netbook and have the lovely Gnome-Netbook DM, how doI get Xfce4? Install Xfce4?
<KM0201> usually itlll be like   /path/to/folder/program_name
<lewix> thank you aperson
<lewix> nice nickname btw
<derklempner> brokendatapoint: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<tehbaut> is there any way to get details on which files are being processed when copying in nautilus?
<m1dn1ght> arow, thanks - I'm giving jsjgruber's suggestion a whirl first, but will try yours if it fails.
<derklempner> brokendatapoint: i mean sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<brokendatapoint> derklempner: lubuntu? you mean x?
<brokendatapoint> ah hah thanks
<thejackal> hello
<derklempner> brokendatapoint: lol yeah
<brokendatapoint> derklempner: thanks man
<derklempner> brokendatapoint: no worries
<Curly_Q> Greets to all my friends. Question?  What is the command for clearing the up down arrow recall file? Is it a BASH file or a recent file?
<prod_> sarcarlson: thank you so much for spottin that adduser is written in perl. I owe you a beer :)
<jsjgruber> m1dn1ght: with either approach be careful to specify the correct drive :-)
<digirak> KM0201: how do i find this directory
<KM0201> digirak: did you download the source code?
<m1dn1ght> jsjgruber, hehe, indeed
<rww> Curly_Q: bash command history is stored in ~/.bash_history
<digirak> KM0201: i just dit the apt-get in a particular directory
<Curly_Q> Thanks rww.
<brokendatapoint> the Gnome-Netbook Dm is great, puuuurty, simple but a bit laggy on 2GB Netbook
<Curly_Q> I will check it.
<derklempner> Curly_Q: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-212482.html
<KM0201> no.. digirak when you're running ./configure, etc.. you need th source code of the program.. usually you download it from the homepage for the software
<KM0201> !compile | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<digirak> KM0201: source code of Kstars?
<KM0201> digirak: but kstars has a version in the repositories... why not just install that?
<KM0201> yes
<digirak> KM0201: hold on i dont understand my thing is i want to code for Kstars
<KM0201> digirak: then you don't need ./configure.. thats what you use to compile the program from source
<digirak> KM0201: so how do i get the source code for that
<brokendatapoint> just wanted to say, have been trying to get Debian 64 Netbook, FreeBSD 8.1 & GnewSense to run on this machine ... fail! Ubuntu 10.10 installed/configured str8 up no worries ... love it!
<Curly_Q> Derklempner thanks for that index. Good show.
<digirak> oh ok
<thejackal> Even after I save the x configuration file, my the setting I set wont save after i reset. Has anyone had this problem before?
<derklempner> Curly_Q: no worries
<aperson> brokendatapoint, gnome doesn't have a netbook interface, I believe you're talking about unity
<KM0201> you need to install kstars... does kstars have a developer kit?... if so.. use it.. i'd seek out support from kstars, it's not really an ubuntu issue at this point
<brokendatapoint> aperson: oh well, whatever, it looks like Meego, grid icon layout, neat though
<digirak> KM0201: oh i c
<m1dn1ght> jsjgruber, your solution worked as advertised, sir.  I'm installing via USB as I type this.  Many thanks once again.
<jsjgruber> m1dn1ght: my pleasure, np
<lewix> for some reasons i can edit a file. how can i work around it
<KM0201> digitalfiz: http://edu.kde.org/kstars/     try searching their support docs
<aperson> here's a toughie - anyone care to help me troubleshoot why I can't get sound working from my ubuntu-minimal install?  there's so much to go through I don't know where to start asking questions
<lewix> can i change the properties from read only to whatever?
<xangua> aperson: install pulseaudio
<aperson> xangua, done that
<lewix> how  do you change the properties of a gile that is on read only
<lewix> file*
<Curly_Q> Nice command      history -c
<aperson> Curly_Q, ctrl+r
<lewix> history -c?
<jsjgruber> digirak: you can get the source code for just about any package you get in a ubuntu repository. The command is apt-get source packagename. There's information on getting dependencies and commands to build in the ubuntu wiki
<vikas> QUESTION: I'm unable to hear sound on Ubuntu 10.10.  I guess its coz of sound-drivers,if its so please tell me how to install in it?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I figured out pyneighborhood, I edited the launcher to include gksudo and now it mounts the NAS shares just fine. They are added to /etc/mtab which is a list of mounted filesystems from what I read. But when i reboot, my NAS shares are no longer mounted. Can I copy and paste the lines from /etc/mtab and paste them to the bottom of /etc/fstab and that will make them permanent or are they formatted differently?
<bastidrazor> lewix: what file and how are you trying to edit it?
<lewix> /var/www/
<arow> lewix: go into the terminal, locate your file, and run sudo chmod u+w
<arow> oh, wait
<lewix> thank you
<brokendatapoint> why is the default Package Manager for Ubuntu, Apt-get and not Aptitude?
<aperson> brokendatapoint, to save space on the install cd
<lewix> arow, you mean sudo chmod g+w
<aperson> brokendatapoint, also, apt-get is not a package manager
<sambagirlx> is there a pastebin for png files?
<bastidrazor> lewix: that is a directory not a file.
<brokendatapoint> it makes that much difference?
<xangua> sambagirlx: imagebin
<aperson> brokendatapoint, apparently.  First thing I do is install aptitude
<brokendatapoint> aperson: it is not? me too...
<bucky> brokendatapoint, what's wrong with synaptic?
<prod_> sarcarlson, what would be the best way to compare the 2 users i make to test?
<jsjgruber> vikas: if you need certain drivers for sound, if they are part of the kernel they should be loaded automatically as part of booting up. I've had trouble with my sound card being muted before. It's probably worth looking at properties in the sound menu and looking at the various sound resources it can control and how they are set
<lewix> bastidrazor, i mean /var/www/foo
<rww> sambagirlx: http://imagebin.org/
<aperson> bucky, you have to use it via a gui for one
<drthoth> I have a broadcom 4306r2 14e4:4320, installed b43-legacy, enabled the proprietary driver, rebooted. wlan0 show sup, gets mac, and ip but can't route and it's rated @ 1Mbps. It also gives me an error with an alias in jockey.log
<brokendatapoint> bucky: could not give definitive answer, just like Aptitude via CLI
<bastidrazor> lewix: okay, how are you trying to edit it? gedit, nano, vim?
<sambagirlx> thank you rww
<lewix> bastidrazor, gedit
<brokendatapoint> which is what aperson said
<bastidrazor> lewix: in a terminal or alt+F2 dialog type gksudo gedit /var/www/foo
<bucky> brokendatapoint, i got aptitude.. let me guess.. it only installs it by default when you install synaptic
<vikas> jsjgruber: I have checked everything. I went to SYSTEM>PREFERENCES> SOUNDS. There everything seems to be okk..
<aperson> bucky, no
<lewix> bastidrazor, thanks i just got it now. i was reading the file permissions on linux
<brokendatapoint> bucky: i do not use Synaptic unless I use the Auto Update feature, Aptitude is simple, fast, can be run remotely, so i like it
<bastidrazor> lewix: i'm not sure what you mean by that but you're welcome.
<jsjgruber> vikas: if you right click on the speaker in the panel at the top right of your screen, you can bring up sound preferences (probably the same as what you found in the menu). If you go to the hardware tag you can check for mute and test your speakers
<Curly_Q> Does anyone here have a Linux command cheat sheet link?
<brokendatapoint> Xfce4 is installed, logging in, what is the difference between an Xfce session and an Xubuntu session?
<lewix> bastidrazor, thank you. can you enlighten me with the group administrator thingie because I dont get it
<vikas> jsjgruber: There isn't any icon???
<brokendatapoint> Curly_Q: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-commands-cheat-sheets.html
<jsjgruber> vikas: I'm sorry. Icon for what?
<lewix> bastidrazor, on a file persimission i understand that there is the owner of the file, the group and the other. and everybody but what exactly is the group
<lewix> bastidrazor, and hows others different from all
<NetriX_> Greetings >> <<
<brokendatapoint> Curly_Q: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/ => probably most accurate and comprehensive, IMHOO
<prod_> sarcarlson, i have looked in /etc/passwd and found adduser:x:1004:1005:,,,:/home/adduser:/bin/bash
<prod_> useradd:x:1005:1004::/home/useradd:/bin/sh
<Curly_Q> Nice tip. I found one at:  http://www.digilife.be/quickreferences/QRC/The%20One%20Page%20Linux%20Manual.pdf
<vikas> jsjgruber: the icon for the speakers in top right....
<Curly_Q> Thanks.
<Guest34868> Hi ! some one has ekiga voip software installed and 2 minutes ????
<brokendatapoint> Curly_Q: De rien
<prod_> the differences are obvios but it means nothing to me :S
<thejackal> Why is it that even though I save the xorg.conf that the nvidia settings app makes, I still can't use 2 monitors?
<setuid> Anyone know how I can configure themes in gdm? The gdm in 10.10 has no theme capability. Why was that removed?
<bastidrazor> lewix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions will explain better than i.
<lewix> thanks
<k4g6> thejackal: have you tried setting up multiple monitors through the nvidia-settings gui
<setuid> gdm-config is gone, rep;laced by a generic 'gdmsetup', which has no themeing
<xangua> setuid: because it was re-writen
<setuid> xangua, gutted is more like it
<setuid> xangua, 90% of the functionality was stripped out
<jsjgruber> you should have an icon that looks like a speaker with sound waves coming out of it at the top right of your screen. It doesn't matter, though it is the same as the sound menu under "preferences" if you go there and go to the hardware tab you can check the mute setting and volume and you can press the test button to bring up the speaker test
<Philippe> mmm hi again  am really new to ubuntu and am having a problem with a micro ds card , i formated it and put some files on it then i took it out and   put it back in  and i can't put any new files on it says "error the destination is read only"
<thejackal> yes I saved it and then i reset x and it reverted back to the old version
<NetriX_> anyone know why upgrading to Gnome 3 freezes my computer?
<lewix> bastidrazor, its what i read it doesnt explain the difference
<tehbaut> someone please help me figure out why my numpad is doing everything BUT typing numbers!
<tehbaut> it's doing some funky stuff, that's for sure
<xangua> is still theameble, just not that way setuid
<vikas> jsjgruber: ok
<xangua> NetriX_: because gnome 3 is not still launched D: are you fron the future¿
<thejackal> Tehbaut- is it a zboard or merc?
<Curly_Q> Thanks brokendatapoint. Good link.
<Philippe> anyone?
<xangua> Philippe: is your sd cards one of there that has a lock button¿
<daniel_> what is the name of the dvd burner
<NetriX_> i see.. I was just wondering because I seen a Youtube video and a guy had it installed on ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> mmm how do you say in english, slider¿¿
<NetriX_> I followed his instructions and got a frozen screen
<xangua> daniel_ brasero¿
<Philippe> no is a micro sd
<Philippe> its*
<setuid> xangua, so how do I configure them?
<vikas> jsjgruber: I have checked everything. Nothing is mute. I have put sound to highest level in it & now my speakers are also at highest level. still no sound.
<daniel_> i meant ripper
<daniel_> sry
<santhosh> hey guys pls tell me how to copy text from vi
<jsjgruber> vikas: do you know how to bring up and use the command line?
<santhosh> hey guys pls tell me how to copy text from vi editor to clipboard, no gui only command line
<KirkMcDonald> santhosh: "*yy
<xangua> setuid: you can change the gtk themes and other stuff; can't remember how to but i find out in google
<Curly_Q> If the command shutdown r-5 is entered does the BIOS need to be preset for that?
<bastidrazor> lewix: all does not exist as a permission. permissions are 1 of 3 things: owner group or other. other  means anyone who is not an owner or in the group.
<vikas> no, please tell me, if you can?
<KirkMcDonald> santhosh: Assuming you mean vim, I don't think plain vi can do it.
<santhosh> oh
<santhosh> i meant vi
<setuid> xangua, it's not the gtk theme... I need to theme gdm, not gtk
<santhosh> can i get vim thro sudo apt-get vim
<Curly_Q> In other words in sleep mode?
<Philippe> xangua: no it doesnt have a lock button
<jsjgruber> santhosh: if you are in a terminal window in a regular session you can simply hightlight what you want to copy and use the drop down menu of the terminal program.
<bastidrazor> santhosh: sudo apt-get install vim
<Philippe> xangua: hey do you speak spanish?
 * setuid finds "ubuntu-tweak" and instralls that
<santhosh> guys am running a server here
<santhosh> so theres not terminal
<santhosh> only plain command line not even mouse pointer to select
<IR5273> Hey wazap
<santhosh> and ctrl arraw doesnt selecgt text too
<NetriX_> Hey IR
<setuid> santhosh, and?
<Apocalypsepony> where u from?
<setuid> santhosh, Most of us run Linux like that
<jsjgruber> vikas: first go to Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<xangua> Philippe: yes, for¿
<lewix> bastidrazor, how can a file belong to a user group
<vikas> jbjgruber: I'm there..
<bucky> santhosh, sudo apt-get install vim
<santhosh> setuid: im a newbie to linux server
<ray_> hi all
<santhosh> and i am not able to do all thse command line programs
<NetriX_> Hey Ray,, whats up?
<Philippe> xangua:  le seria mas facil explicarme en español? por q a mi si
<bastidrazor> santhosh: type vimtutor ..it will explain everything you need to learn.
<santhosh> bucky: i have vim now
<ray_> not much..u?
<lewix> bastidrazor, i understand that a file belongs to a user, but how can it belong to a group
<bastidrazor> lewix: reading that page will explain permissions.
<jsjgruber> That new window is where you can enter commands. Please try alsaplay   -l
<brokendatapoint> bastidrazor: for a newb, do you think Vi/Vim is the *best* editor to use?
<NetriX_> same.. pretty much lol
<xangua> Philippe: /join #ubuntu-es
<RickyT> Hi all,  Is anyone able to tell me how to get rid of the damn ExecutableBit?
<santhosh> vimulator command not found
<Michael4552> This is the cyber police. You dun goof'd. bill gates has back traced you and reported you to us. What did you guys do now?
<ray_> been playing with ubuntu for a couple days and i love it...
<bastidrazor> brokendatapoint: if they do the vimtutor then yes, vim is very great for a new user.
<Madpilot> brokendatapoint, for a genuine new user? Nano.
<santhosh> guys can some one direct me to any link where i can learn basic text operations like cut copy and paste in pure command line pls
<Madpilot> Michael4552, go attempt to be funny elsewhere, please.
<Philippe> xangua: ohhhh i didnt knew that thank you
<brokendatapoint> Madpilot: my thoughs exactly
<NetriX_> I hear ya.. I dropped Windows 7 2 days ago and started ubuntu meerkat
<brokendatapoint> thoughts* even
<NetriX_> Got the infamous blue screen
<brokendatapoint> CLI is interesting enough without trying to drive Vi/Vim
<vikas> jbjgruber: then
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell santhosh about cli
<ubottu> santhosh, please see my private message
<RickyT> That's a "no" then?
<jsjgruber> did it display anything? it should give you a list of devices you could play a sound on
<bucky> santhosh, if you install gpm you'll get a cursor you can cut and paste  with
<brokendatapoint> Madpilot: wd
<Madpilot> brokendatapoint, wd?
<vikas> jbjgruber: i have typed -          alsaplay -|
<santhosh> Madpilot: i dont have menus or accessories menus or naything its a server version
<santhosh> bucky: do i get cursor in server version
<santhosh> how to install gpm
<brokendatapoint> Madpilot: Well Done
<jsjgruber> vikas: that should be alsaplay -l      (it is a dash followed immediately by a lower case l
<santhosh> sudo apt-get install gpm?
<KirkMcDonald> santhosh: My recommendation is to ssh into the machine from another computer.
<bucky> yes
<Madpilot> santhosh, there's links to further reading at the URLs the bot just sent you, check them.
<Curly_Q> Brokendatapoint I have found that GVIM is quite the program with a GUI in mind. vi is OK for SSH or remote logging in.
<santhosh> KirkMcDonald: that is waht im  doing
<brokendatapoint> bucky: if santhosh is asking about getting a cursor, oh dear
<ray_> so far so good! I didnt realize how easy to install x86 & x64 Ubunta Desktop on my laptop and desktop pc...
<bastidrazor> santhosh: then skip how to get to a terminal/CLI and read the bits about using CLI
<santhosh> KirkMcDonald: i am using windows 7 and using the git bash to ssh into the linux server
<KirkMcDonald> santhosh: I recommend PuTTY as a Windows ssh client.
<RickyT> Then i shall leave you with the wonderful words  FUCK YOU EXECUTABLEBIT!!!
<bucky> brokendatapoint, you've always got to install gpm to get a cursor in a console
<gpc> !language | RickyT
<ubottu> RickyT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sina3> hi guys
<hilarie> What's the hotkey to show hidden folders?
<vikas> I typed L in small letters after dash(-) but its saying :   alsaplay: command not found.
<ray_> hey
<brokendatapoint> bucky: i know but he needs some CLI learning first, any ways
<Curly_Q> KirkMcDonald have you tried Tectia SSH? I use it and it cost but it is fantastic.
<bastidrazor> hilarie: in nautilus: ctrl H
<Sina3> my teacher put ubuntu on my school computer
<jsjgruber> vikas: oh dear. just a second
<Sina3> but im not a super user
<hilarie> @bastidrazor TY!
<NetriX_> Ray, did you receive my personal message?
<KirkMcDonald> Curly_Q: Never heard of it.
<Sina3> is there anyway to upgrade my account
<Curly_Q> Check it out.
<bastidrazor> hilarie: you're welcome
<Sina3> or find out the password for his?
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: i ve working in CLI's for a long time with just commands and cron jobs
<vikas> jsjgruber: okk
<Sina3> without him knowing?
<Curly_Q> It is a Windows app that works great with Linux.
<Madpilot> Sina3, a existing superuser can upgrade another user. And please don't ask about "hacking" here, OK?
<Curly_Q> I think they have a Linux app too.
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: its just strange to know that a total console can have a mouse cursor
<brokendatapoint> santhosh: yes it is but handy and weird enough to be *fun*
<Curly_Q> It also works with tunneling.
<nexes> Sina3: They would, of course, be able to check your rights at any point, unless you were to revert your account prior to any opportunity they would have to access the machine.
<jsjgruber> vikas: I'm sorry. My memory isn't so good. Does   aplay -l   give you anything?
<Sina3> nexes, i dont think he would check
<hilarie> How can I open a read only file GUI like? The way I am doing it currently is "sudo gedit" and then find through its built in menu, what I would like to do is right click the text file I am trying to edit
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: im getting an error gpm installation E:sub-process usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)
<bucky> Sina3, i had a cisco instructor that forgot to change the default root passwd
<nexes> Sina3: Is it a school issue machine?
<vikas> jsjgruber: no buddy, it said alsaplay: command not found.
<Sina3> nexes, yes it is
<Philippe> hello anyone know hot to deal with permisions on an micro sd card?
<Madpilot> bucky, stuff like that would be another reason Ubuntu has no active root account...
<brokendatapoint> santhosh: you are in a terminal or a console?
<Sina3> but i asked him to put ubuntu on it
<nexes> Sina3: Why specifically do you want root on it?
<xangua> hilarie: not good isea using sudo with a graphic aplication, use gksu instead
<santhosh> console
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: console
<Sina3> nexes, install google chrome
<Sina3> and other usefull programs.
<jsjgruber> vikas: could you try aplay    -l instead?    it should be aplay, not alsaplay.
<Sina3> nothing bad.
<brokendatapoint> k, type this cmd and start fresh => cd && clear
<KirkMcDonald> Philippe: Which filesystem is on there? If it's FAT (which I would expect) there wouldn't really be any permissions.
<bucky> Madpilot, what's the default passwd for ubuntu if you make one during install?
<Sina3> im 15 and i like the computer i use, i dont want to break it
<jsjgruber> vikas: sorry for misleading you with the alsaplay thing.
<hilarie> GKSU so I would do "gksu gedit"?
<nexes> Sina3: I would just ask him to either install the applications for you, or to set up the machine in a way to allow you to install software without having unrestricted root access.
<bucky> Madpilot, *dont' make one
<yuanjie> hi
<Philippe> yes fat so i dont know what happende i took it out and now i cant put anything in it
<Madpilot> bucky, there is no default PW. The liveCD/desktop is passwordless, the install will not continue AFAIK if you don't give it a pw
<thejackal> Hey i have a new question how can I delete the xorg.conf
<vikas> jbjgruber:  ya, it worked.. :D
<thauriswulfa2> QUESTION:after closing apt-get by pressing ctrl-z its still running in the background as is visible form system monitor its still downloading is there any way to stop it
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: im still getting the same error
<Sina3> nexes, how do i do that?
<yuanjie> how i can in chinese channel?
<vikas> jabjgruber: oh not issue..
<bastidrazor> thejackal: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KirkMcDonald> thauriswulfa2: You can use the 'fg' command to bring it back.
<Sina3> nexes can we PM?
<Philippe> i could format it again dont know if that would help?
<KirkMcDonald> thauriswulfa2: Then quit it.
<vikas> jbjgruber: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<brokendatapoint> santhosh: ok, type => whoami
<nexes> Sina3: There is a way allow users to install packages with aptitude, I believe. Regardless, if he had to install Ubuntu for you, it likely means that the machine has the BIOS locked, correct? It wouldn't boot from a CD so you could install Ubuntu yourself, yeah?
<vikas> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<vikas>   Subdevices: 1/1
<brokendatapoint> and tell me what it says
<vikas>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jsjgruber> vikas: did it give you any devices after it said that?
<yuanjie> whoami
<brokendatapoint> yuanjie: ha
<yuanjie> hi!
<brokendatapoint> hi! nice to see you happy
<thejackal> thanks
<Dead_Storage> just updated to 10.10 it took forever
<yuanjie> nice to see you happy
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: im gettin my username
<vikas> jbjgruber: it said only this... **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<vikas> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<vikas>   Subdevices: 1/1
<vikas>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<vikas> vikas@vikas-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> vikas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brokendatapoint> k, have you configured your system to use sudo?
<Dead_Storage> wait, why does about ubuntu say i am on 11.04?
<santhosh> yep
<jsjgruber> vikas: that tells us that the kernel found your device and a driver for it. There's still the question why don't you hear anything. Please give me another minute.
<santhosh> this this isnot a sudo error
<thauriswulfa2> KirkMcDonald: its saying no such job, but n/w is still downloading
<Dead_Storage> released april 2011
<Curly_Q> Phillippe how did you format your disk?
<Dead_Storage> i am in future ubuntu
<_vaibhav_> my kernel version is 2.6.32.26 I do Updates daily, My machine logs out after sometime or reboots what may be the problem?
<Dead_Storage> 0.o
<vikas> jsjgruber: ya sure, why not..
<Madpilot> Dead_Storage, known error. Entertaining one, though.
<brokendatapoint> hey dudes, is there a Chinese Ubuntu channel?
<KirkMcDonald> thauriswulfa2: You need to run fg in the same terminal that it was running in previously.
<arow> Dead_Storage: how did you upgrade?
<Madpilot> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Madpilot> brokendatapoint, ^
<Dead_Storage> arrow, update manager
<brokendatapoint> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thauriswulfa2> KirkMcDonald: but i have closed that terminal
<Curly_Q> Philippe what OS did you format your disk with?
<KirkMcDonald> thauriswulfa2: Huh. That should have killed the process.
<Dead_Storage> Madpilot, so am i actually in 10.10 or 11.04
<tonsofpcs> I just moved a bunch of files (over 500 MB worth) off /dev/sda6 onto a smbmounted drive and saw no change in usage/available on sda6... any clue why and/or how I can get it to refresh?  moved as root....
<thauriswulfa2> vikas: acha hame hi ignore
<Madpilot> Dead_Storage, 10.10 AFAIK.
<santhosh> ubottu: are u really a bot , your vocublary doesnt seem so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> santhosh: yes, she is
<jsjgruber> vikas: could you try?    aplay     /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<vikas> thauriswulfa2: hey I was about to msg u..
<Dead_Storage> Madpilot, aww i thought i was in the future
<thauriswulfa2> vikas:whats ur problem?tell me maybe i can solve on private chat
<santhosh> ubottu: oh its a she huh!! groovy, well then i expected the vocabulary to be soemthing like, affirmative, negative, roger there, thats one hell of a bot guys
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arow> Dead_Storage: you can test 11.04 before it's officially released
<Madpilot> Dead_Storage, nope. There are alphas out of 11.04 if you're feeling very brave. This early in the alpha releases, I gather the brokenness is epic.
<brokendatapoint> santhosh: what does this cmd do? => sudo apt-get update
<santhosh> brokendatapoint: ive run it
<santhosh> its says uptodate
<Madpilot> santhosh, the bot is the smartest being in this channel :)
<Dead_Storage> Madpilot, yeah i really dont want to deal with that
<thauriswulfa2> vikas: because i also had the same problem previously
<Dead_Storage> Madpilot, thats why i have waited to install 10.10
<vikas> ruk na ek banda hai...
<Dead_Storage> Madpilot, brokeness=not fun
<thauriswulfa2> vikas: what banda?
<daniel_> hey would anyone be able to tel me how to burn a dvd with brasero i want to burn it to my dvd r so i can wacth the movie on my tv
<Madpilot> Dead_Storage, good call. I test late betas sometimes on live USB, but stay the heck away from alphas, nightlies and such
<thejackal> ok so I was able to delete the xorg.conf saved a new one using the nvidia settings but it still reverted to the origional settings. I'm trying to get 2 monitors working. Why can't I do this?
<ircleuser> hey guys what is a smaller distro that is up to date that i can run on my old laptop?? lubuntu won't work for me.
<vikas> jbjgruber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560495/
<yuanjie> hello ! i'm come from chinese !
<yuanjie> nice to see
<brokendatapoint> ircleuser: Puppy Linux i guess or Damn Small Linux ...
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<yuanjie> dajia!
<thejackal> ircleuser have you tried netbook
<daniel_> would anyone be able to tell me how ot burn a dvd with brasero
<Dead_Storage> is there a way to display the ubuntu version in conky
<brokendatapoint> yuanjie: hey, this is *NOT* #ubuntu-cn
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got a question.. my RSA key i just  generate has this at the top.. i didnt  specify any options.. -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<Eryn_1983_FL> Proc-Type: 4,ENCRYPTED
<Eryn_1983_FL> DEK-Info: DES-EDE3-CBC,77AC41B0324CF7D8
<Dead_Storage> i have the kernal there but not ubuntu
<vikas> thauriswulfa: kernal me detect kar rha but sound nhi aa rha..
<Eryn_1983_FL> other then the name.
<FloodBot1> Eryn_1983_FL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eryn_1983_FL> my old keys do not have this.
<Eryn_1983_FL> sorry
<yuanjie> i know !
<yuanjie> sorry!
<madsailor> hi all. I'm running dualboot win7 + ubuntu, and just did a Gentoo install on my spare partition for some extra linux (joy??).  I ran sudo grub-update and it updated grub.cfg, and listed the 2 win parts, ubuntu kernel and gentoo kernel, but when I reboot only the win and ubuntu are available on the grub list.Ideas?
<thauriswulfa2> come to private chat i know its solution
<jsjgruber> vikas: that looks right. You should have heard something from that. I guess I'm out of ideas for now. thauriswulfa2 any ideas for vikas not hearing sound from his speakers?
<yuanjie> i want to make friends with foreigners!
<brokendatapoint> yuanjie: ok no worries, you asked about Ubuntu Chinese, I gave the answer, you still here, me concerned you lost but is OK
<arow> whoa crazy
<rww> yuanjie: you might want to try #ubuntu-offtopic for making friends. #ubuntu is for technical support ;)
<Guest80313> 中文
<yuanjie> thank you!
<arow> Dead_Storage: I just noticed my install says it's 11.04 too
<yuanjie> sorry!
<Philippe> linix 10.10
<yuanjie> see you next time !
<vikas> jbjgruber: Thanks a lot buddy for ur help.....thauris wulfa is my frnd, gonna ask him...
<Philippe> linux*
<jsjgruber> vikas: great. Sorry I couldn't be more help
<vikas> thauriswulfa2: private me kaise aau??
<thauriswulfa2> double click on my name in userlist
<Dead_Storage> arrow, we are in fubuntu
<vikas> thauriswulfa2: abey user list nhi dikh rhi..
<red2kic> :ᐅ)
<daniel_> how do i burn movies
<daniel_> ?
<thauriswulfa2> oh
<bazhang> daniel_, devede
<vikas> thauriswulfa2: mil gyi..
<thauriswulfa2> vikas: aisa kr mujhe invite kr
<daniel_> and i can use that to burn my movie i have on my comp?
<ChessTeach> When I watch movies in fullscreen the computer logs me out, how do i prevent that from happening when the video is in fullscreen?
<red2kic> bazhang: I'ᒻ ᓴᕕᓐᒡ ᐊ ᑉᕈbᓪeᒻᔅ wᐃᑦᔅ ᒻᔾ ᑦeᕐᒥᓇᓪ. Cᐊᓐ ᔪᐅ ᔅeᓪᑉ ᒻe?
<rww> !en | vikas, thauriswulfa2
<ubottu> vikas, thauriswulfa2: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bazhang> red2kic, stop that
<sexcopter> hi, i'm trying to get a command to run after my laptop wakes from suspend, but the command (wget) needs to wait to get back online before it will work. I don't really know bash, but put this together: http://pastebin.com/P1NhkB3H    It seems to work, except that the network manager seems to be waiting for the script to exit before coming back online, so it never comes online and the script never moves on. Any suggestions? I'm sure there's
<sexcopter> a much better way than what I'm doing...
<bazhang> daniel_, yes
<thauriswulfa2> do this
<daniel_> is it pretty easy to use and were will it be downlouded to i used my terminal to dl it
<bazhang> daniel_, try it
<sexcopter> oh, and this script sits in /etc/pm/sleep.d/99-update-wallpaper.sh
<bastidrazor> ChessTeach: see why its crashing in ~/.xsession-errors
<The-Kernel> how do you figure out with /dev/ is the onboard serial console port?
<vikas> sexcopter: really nice name buddy... :D
<Guest12261> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<sexcopter> vikas, thanks... have used it for _many_ years now :)
<ChessTeach> bastidrazor: it isn't crashing, the computer doesn't see any keystrokes and logs me out
<santhosh> im trying to use scp from my local to send files to remote
<santhosh> im getting an error lost connection
<santhosh> can any one tell me
<bastidrazor> ChessTeach: "logs me out" is not normal, something must be crashing.
<ChessTeach> ok
<santhosh> this is the command i use scp -r localdir -p 1234 username@remote.ip.address:remotedir
<ChessTeach> hold on
<red2kic> HI. I'M EXPERIENCING ISSUES WITH LOWERCASE IN IRSSI. I PRINT AWESOME CHARACTERS. WHAT MAY BE THE TRIGGER AND HOW DO I FIX IT? :ᐅ
<santhosh> this is the command i use scp -r localdir -p 1234 username@remote.ip.address:remotedir
<bazhang> red2kic, please stop the nonsense
<ubunturocks> wow, hardcore caps
<ubunturocks> heh
<red2kic> bazhang: I AM NOT KIDDING.
<rww> red2kic: /join #irssi, ask there instead of here. I say this mainly because I'm not in #irssi.
<ChessTeach> (nautilus:6817): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<ChessTeach> i think that is it
<red2kic> RWW: THANKS.
<Guest12261> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<santhosh> guys pls helo me with this
<santhosh> this is the command i use scp -r localdir -p 1234 username@remote.ip.address:remotedir
<gobbe> and what is your problem?-)
<daniel_> how long will this take ?
<ChessTeach> bastidrazor: any idea what that means?
<ChessTeach> bastidrazor: by logging me out, I don't mean it closes my programs down, only locks the screen... i don't know if that was clear
<bastidrazor> ChessTeach: logging me out was misleading if you meant locks screen.
<ChessTeach> bastidrazor: i appologize
<thauriswulfa2> QUESTION : Is it possible to transfer files through empathy on irc
<totem> thauriswulfa2: yes
<Sc0tt> Hey guys pretty new to irc still is this the channel to ask general questions about ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> ChessTeach: you're watching things in flash? flash is buggy to say the least.
<ChessTeach> bastidrazor: yeah... hulu
<Madpilot> Sc0tt, pretty much. This is the tech support channel.
<Dead_Storage> Sc0tt, yeah it is
<Dead_Storage> I have a question, whats a good channel to just talk tech
<KirkMcDonald> Dangit. I think one of these hard drives is a dud.
<KirkMcDonald> kernel: [ 6535.214044] md/raid:md0: read error not correctable (sector 366872272 on sda1).
<Dead_Storage> one that has a fair ammount of users
<maco> Dead_Storage: ubuntu has an offtopic channel:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ChessTeach> bastidrazor: is there anything i can do?
<bastidrazor>  ChessTeach i do not know how to improve performance.
<Dead_Storage> maco, thanks :D
<Sc0tt> I've been having major issues with my display driver I spent the day trying to follow the guide onhttp://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide  to no avail  is there an easier way to go about this?
<ChessTeach> i guess then i just need to disable auto screen lock?
<Psyclone> my external hard drive won't stay mounted, any suggestions?
<bazhang> put in fstab Psyclone
<bazhang> !fstab > Psyclone
<ubottu> Psyclone, please see my private message
<Psyclone> bazhang : gedit /etc/fstab
<bastidrazor> ChessTeach: that doesn't mean its not possible. give good details of the issue to the channel, someone might know. details mean what applications you're using and exact details to what it breaks/does.
<ChessTeach> ok
<bastidrazor> Psyclone: prepend that with gksudo
<Psyclone> bastidrazor : and how do i find the UUID to add to it
<bastidrazor> Psyclone: sudo blkid in a terminal
<ChessTeach> i was using firefox 3.6 and watching an episode off of hulu, i have the flash/block add on installed (not sure if that is what is causing problems). I watch the episode and works pretty well, then the screen greys slightly and next thing i know i need to log in
<Psyclone> bastidrazor : ok i found it, now just copy and paste?
<ChessTeach> also often when i go to full screen the video stops playing but the audio continues
<Psyclone> bastidrazor : i think its having trouble because its ntfs
<arow> ChessTeach: is it actually asking for your login or just your password when that happens?
<ChessTeach> if i move quick enough sometimes i can move the mouse before it locks me out, but i stil have to exit full screen first
<ChessTeach> just the password arow
<xorwhy> I'm trying to play open arena in windowed mode, so that I can play that, and do other things at the same time. As far as I'm aware, the game takes full input from the mouse and keyboard. Is there any way I can leave the game running and click on windows outside of the game?
<bastidrazor> Psyclone: read the page on fstab about how to add an ntfs entry to you fstab.
<Dead_Storage> Psyclone, ntfs shouldent be a problem
<Guest12261> how can i list the program using a specific port?
<markoso> hi im trying sudo chown -R mark www saysno such dir or file?
<bastidrazor> Guest12261: sudo netstat napt | grep port
<arow> ChessTeach: that's normal behavior; if you had a screensaver set, it would go to that
<bartj> how do I specify to retrieve/undelete open office files in scalpel ?
<bastidrazor> markoso: you're in the /var directory?
<ChessTeach> arow: well it should detect fullscreen and not do that though right? isn't there a way to configure that
<markoso> bastidrazor: yes var www
<js__> Hi..Just test driving IRC channel..I am first time using  IRC
<arow> ChessTeach: unfortunately, it seems Ubuntu doesn't recognize Flash's fullscreen
<arow> there is a handy little applet to temporarily disable the srceensaver though, give me a sec
<bastidrazor> markoso: wait.. if you have "saysno" on the end of the command it thinks you want to edit that directory too
<ChessTeach> cool
<dolarput> UBUNTU!
<markoso> no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<dolarput> UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<dolarput> UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<dolarput> UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<FloodBot1> dolarput: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dolarput> UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<markoso> bastidrazor:  i want to make www mine how should i do it?
<dolarput> UBUNTU!
<dolarput> UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<dolarput> UBUNTU! UBUNTU! UBUNTU!
<FloodBot1> dolarput: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markoso> ignore
<Madpilot> or do that.
<arow> ChessTeach: you can right click on your panel and click 'add to panel,' then find the Power Manager Inhibit Applet
<bastidrazor> markoso: sudo chown -R username /var/www   ::that will make www and EVERYTHING in that directory owned by username..of course change the username to your user.
<arow> then just click that, and it won't go to screensaver
<Sc0tt> are there any good guides on how to upgrade your graphics card drviers for ubuntu 10.10 I am pretty sure I need to but I have been failing with the guide found on ubuntu.com
<markoso> ty bastidrazor
<bazhang> Sc0tt, what card
<ChessTeach> arow: very cool, thanks
<Sc0tt> one sec I'll check again I wanna say its ati radeon something
<bastidrazor> markoso: you're welcome.
<arow> ChessTeach: no problem
<markoso>  sudo chown -R username /var/www
<markoso> opps
<markoso> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<bastidrazor> markoso: be sure to change 'username' to your actual user
<markoso> i did
<Sc0tt> 00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<markoso> do i need to add mark@etctec
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION: sound not working, using xubuntu , external creative sound card , can anybody help?
<bastidrazor> markoso: what?
<markoso> username@local do i add all of it just user
<rww> markoso: no, just the username
<markoso> wierd saying no sudoers
<markoso> etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0
<bastidrazor> markoso: you have borked your /etc/sudoers ?
<markoso> borked?
<bastidrazor> markoso: messed up.. broken
<markoso> how do i fix it ack
<KirkMcDonald> I don't know if it's Ubuntu in general or the SSD I installed it on, but this computer boots really quickly.
<bastidrazor> markoso: how did you break it?
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION: sound not working, using xubuntu , external creative sound card , can anybody help?
<markoso> i was just using sudo gedit file
<markoso> trying to chown now its dead
<chaospsychex> i need help adding a win7 entry to grub2
<mr-ali> hello
<mr-ali> all people can read what i say ?
<skurakai_> Hi. I'am problem after i uninstall old linux kernel and image. Now ubuntu login to window like white terminal on the corner. Is possible install old kernel in ubuntu recover mode from CD? If it's possible - how to?
<azlon> i am trying to restart my proftpd using /etc/init.d/proftpd restart but i keep getting, " ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd." How can i restart with inetd/xinetd?
<arow> thauriswulfa1: is your sound card on this list: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<thauriswulfa1> arow: but it was working on ubuntu
<markoso> so im doomed ;p
<xorwhy> when a program takes full input from the keyboard and mouse, how can i use either input on other programs without calling that programs exit function
<chaospsychex> i need help adding a win7 entry to grub2
<bastidrazor> markoso: no, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo  this should fix your sudoers
<Sc0tt> Do you know how I upgrade my gfx driver for Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 in ubuntu 10.10?
<vikas> QUESTION: Sound not working in ubuntu 10.10, everything ok. Kernal is detecting hardware. here is screen shot http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31812925&l=5b1ea7480c&id=1568962479
<CaptaiUbi> Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 10.10 while running 10.10?
<Blue11> CaptaiUbi: you want to go from 10.10 to 10.04 if I understand correctly?
<CaptaiUbi> Other way around
<CaptaiUbi> I have 10.04, I want to upgrade to 10.10
<Blue11> CaptaiUbi: i am confused.  you said you wanted to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 while 10.10 is running.
<rww> !upgrade | CaptaiUbi
<ubottu> CaptaiUbi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<CaptaiUbi> No, I want to upgrade 10.04 TO 10.10 while 10.04 is running
<CaptaiUbi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> CaptaiUbi, yes
<CaptaiUbi> thanks
<Madpilot> CaptaiUbi, you can do that. It's how the standard upgrade thing is designed to work...
<A_J> hello all, i need help installing an application : Here is the link http://parano.berlios.de/
<Blue11> CaptaiUbi: okay not what you posted.  yes it is possible, but i have experienced problems (personally) with upgrading, so I do a fresh install.
<A_J> i've saved it on the desktop
<Sc0tt> Do you know how I upgrade my gfx driver for Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 in ubuntu 10.10?
<bastidrazor> A_J: did you download the .tar.gz or the .deb ?
<A_J> yea
<mattalexx> I'm trying to globally deny all requests to my server from any IP except for 192.168.0.3. Which file in /etc/apache should be changed to make this happen?
<A_J> and extracted it on my desktop
<Madpilot> A_J, don't extract the DEB, just double-click on it and it'll install.
<Blue11> mattalexx: i would put that in /etc/hosts.deny
<ajah> is there are a way i can install other os on the disc without quit ubuntu
<ubuser> can anyone help me out with a terminal command that will reinstall firefox
<A_J> it's a parano-0.3.5.tar.gz
<Blue11> ajah: virtual box
<A_J> not deb
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell ajah about vm
<ubottu> ajah, please see my private message
<markoso> uh whats the easiest way to restore sudoers
<Blue11> !virtualbox | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bastidrazor> !compile > A_J
<ubottu> A_J, please see my private message
<ubuser> i tried to install flashplayer with some kind of script or somethin, ive tried the sypnatic installer left and right
<skurakai_> Is possible install old kernel in recovery mode from CD?
<mattalexx> Blue11, But there are exception for some of my virtualhosts, so that'
<mattalexx> s a no-can-do.
<skurakai_> i broken system by uninstall old kernel and image
<ubuser> need to reinstall firefox anyone know the terminal command to install it or a link to the debian?
<ubuser> and simp[le instructions on teh install
<A_J> i'll check it out bastidrazor and bbl, ty
<ajah> Blue11, i than i will be able to boot the os from grub?
<sacarlson> mattalexx: I found this http://www.proxyutza.com/apache-restrict-access-to-certain-directory-by-ip/
<Blue11> ajah: no virtualbox sits under linux and allow you to boot within the virtual box.  do you want dualboot maybe?
<ajah> Blue11, yeah
<ubuser> Can someone please, help me reinstall firefox
<arow> ubuser: you should be able to use "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<ubuser> i click on my short cut and its gone
<ubuser> okay
<ubuser> simple enough
<Blue11> ajah: dual boot would allow you to have like windows and linux on the same hard drive, and you would choose at boot time (grub) which one you wanted.  is that what you want?
<col0ur> Hello. I'm trying to install 10.10 Netbook Remix via USB, but the install is stuck on the page "Preparing to install Ubuntu Netbook." Any suggestions?
<Madpilot> ubuser, is firefox itself gone, or just your shortcut?
<ubuser> well i searched for firefox
<ajah> Blue11, i want multy boot and install the new os on the hard disc without quiting the ubuntu i know how to install another os in ordinary way
<Blue11> col0ur: i had similiar difficulties I ended up just installing the regular version.  be aware that the netbook remix for 10.10 installs iirc the unity interface.
<arow> apt-get should tell you if you've already got it installed
<ubuser> but kinda still new to linux and there are no exe's ... i tried clickin them all but nothin worked
<ubuser> its saying its still on there
<Blue11> ajah: sorry i dont know how to do that, other then virtualbox.
<ubuser> but i have completely removed them all from sypnatic
<ubuser> and reinstalled them
<col0ur> Blue1, iirc unity being...?
<ubuser> now im stuck with a shitty one
<Blue11> col0ur: its a new interface that ubuntu is developing
<ubuser> plus flash
<Sc0tt> has anyone in here had experience upgrading gfx drivers in ubuntu i'm completely stumped followed guides and nothings works for me
<col0ur> ah..
<ubuser> teh still dont work
<Blue11> col0ur: i played with it long enough to know it wasnt for me.
<col0ur> Blue1, Unity replaces?
<Blue11> col0ur: gnome or kde
<Madpilot> ubuser, in the terminal, type "firefox" (no quotes) - what happens?
<bazhang> col0ur, traditional gnome
<ubuser> no command
<col0ur> ah
<col0ur> so just try the regular version you're saying?
<ubuser> not a command*
<bazhang> col0ur, yep
<Blue11> col0ur: if your looking for the traditional interface, yes
<bazhang> ubuser, whats the exact error
<col0ur> bazhang, well see there's a problem with that
<ubuser> bash: firefox: command not found
<Madpilot> ubuser, "sudo apt-get install firefox" will get it back
<ubuser> having to use epiphany
<bazhang> ubuser, open the package manager and install it then
<ubuser> any other suggestions
<ubuser> completely deleted them
<ubuser> and reinstalled
<col0ur> i have  a Broadcom card. i need to modprobe wl to make it work, which is fine. and earlier, as i had a casper on my netbook remix version, and so i connected to a wired connection, got the module, and used it for my wireless.
<ubuser> took a minute to get my repositories yayness.
<Blue11> ubuser: have you tried sudo dpkg -i firefox
<Madpilot> ubuser, you shouldn't have to do anything to the repositories to get Firefox back again.
<col0ur> but for a number of reasons i have no access to a wired connection atm, and so i'd be left without internet for a time, and thus wouldn't be able to update.
<ubuser> i know i just got teh net
<col0ur> Also, does selecting "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" from the Netbook Remix login window revert back to Gnome?
<ubuser> error processing firefox cannot access archive
<ubuser> no such file or directory with th dpkg
<Madpilot> ubuser, have you done something to your repositories listings? Firefox is in Main...
<ubuser> no i downloaded them
<ubuser> i mean
<ubuser> it was on the computer, but i went to download the flash players, and they werent working
<Madpilot> ubuser, you downloaded Firefox from the web? A .deb file?
<Sc0tt> If i don't have 3d support that means I need to upgrade my graphics driver correct?
<bullgard4> What basic commands does Disk Utility (palimpsest) use to arrive at a judgement like: "Drive is functional"?
<ubuser> so i went online and there was this thing you had to do with a lot of commands and some guy made a script, i checked out the codes, and it deleted my firefox, and his link wasnt good and it isnt installing back
<ubuser> yeah i asked for the link lol
<bazhang> ubuser, what script give us a link
<ubuser> umm alright
<Madpilot> ubuser, the apt-get command I gave you should reinstall firefox. I think you've done more damage to your install than just deleting FF
<col0ur> bazhang, Blue1, see above
<chaospsychex> i need help adding a win7 entry to grub2
<bazhang> chaospsychex, check the grub2 instructions yet?
<Sc0tt> can you make live cd/usb out of win7?
<ubuser> ill try it again..
<bazhang> Sc0tt, try in ##windows
<chaospsychex> yeah and i cant make heads or tails out of it
<ubuser> but still my shortcut is sayin it isnt there maybe this script changed the place or something
<Sc0tt> was just curios why he's adding it to grub
<bazhang> chaospsychex, explain exactly what you can't understand
<Blue11> col0ur: i dont know honestly -- I know if you go with the default, I tried to install trad. gnome AFTER installing the netbook remix, and all I got was unity
<zs1otb_> I have setup ntp server 10.04 on 3 machijnes here. All three have different times, whu would that be. I understood that they should all 3 display that same time..
<chaospsychex> i have it installed
<chaospsychex> for some reason it's gone from the menu
<Madpilot> ubuser, please give us a link to this script you ran. It really sounds like it broke more than just Firefox.
<chaospsychex> sudo update-grub is not detecting it like it should either
<faryshta> Hello. Which command is to install audio and video codecs?
<Blue11> chaospsychex: tell me what happened?  is grub broke or?
<Blue11> sorry was awk for a bit
<bastidrazor> faryshta: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  ::this normally installs everything needed
<zs1otb_> I have setup ntp server 10.04 on 3 machines here. All three have different times, why would that be. I understood that they should all 3 display that same time..
<col0ur> Blue1, and what about the Broadcom module?
<chaospsychex> its not broke,the windows entry is just not there after a restart for some reason
<Blue11> chaospsychex: you can try rebuiling it, i have link just a min
<ubuser> maybe ill find the link
<ubuser> sounds like a virus
<faryshta> Thanks bastidrazor
<Blue11> chaospsychex: this MIGHT work.  YMMV applies:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<Madpilot> ubuser, running random scripts you find on the web... not the greatest thing to do. It doesn't have to be a "virus" if you ran it yourself...
<bastidrazor> faryshta: you're welcome.
<ubuser> idk jus sayin
<inktri> if i have a symbolic link that points to a file called "test.html" and i move the "test.html" file to another folder, will the symbolic link still work?
<ubuser> it had the file, and it deleted firefox
<ubuser> yay found itno
<bastidrazor> inktri: no, you'll need to remake the link to the actual location of the file.
<ubuser> not like i had history
<Blue11> inktri: because symlinks are tied to the physical locan
<inktri> ok thanks
<Blue11> been there, done that!
<col0ur> Blue1, is there anything I can do about the Broadcom?
<Blue11> col0ur: wlan ?
<col0ur> Blue1, yes wifi
<Madpilot> ubuser, you found a link to this script?
<Sc0tt> Any idea what it takes to get my graphics card working properly?  I tried upgrading my card and every step of the way I have errors not even sure if the guide is the correct one
<chaospsychex> how do i add a menu entry to grub if i have the UUID of the partition i want to boot to?
<Blue11> col0ur: ahh my friend had problems with that....
<col0ur> ya
<col0ur> Blue1, before i installed it on my caper on my USB when i had access to a wired connection. but for a number of reasons i dont have a wired connection atm, and so if I redid my USB with the regular version i wouldn't have access to that module until i get a wired conection which could be a while
<col0ur> erm Blue11
<Sc0tt> guess I'll ask another day
<Blue11> col0ur: i think this is the link he used:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<col0ur> Blue11: "Wired Internet access on the machine with the wireless card on it, in "
<col0ur> :P
<col0ur> i dont have that
<Blue11> col0ur: search for that on yahoo or google would be my recommendation sorry.
<col0ur> Blue11: alright thanks anyway :)
<col0ur> Blue11: one more question: will making a Live USB in Ubuntu wipe it?
<Blue11> col0ur: iirc there is an option to format it.
<col0ur> but you dont have to?
<col0ur> alright thanks
<bazhang> ubuser, got the script?
<Blue11> col0ur: honestly - don't know it has been since 10.04 that I did it (a year ago) and I just formatted.
 * Blue11 steps away from the squishee machine - night folks
<frenocha> bye Apu
<mohddzulffiqar> newbies here
<Madpilot> mohddzulffiqar, be polite.
<mohddzulffiqar> ok madpilot...
<mohddzulffiqar> so..
<mohddzulffiqar> this is my first time using xubuntu
<mohddzulffiqar> anyone can teach me..
<juniour> mohddzulffiqar wt you wanna to know?
<Madpilot> mohddzulffiqar, there's #xubuntu, although it's often quiet
<mohddzulffiqar> emm..
<mohddzulffiqar> how to install software??
<mohddzulffiqar> seriously how is it
<frenocha> mohddzulffiqar: it's fairly self-explanatory in general. May I suggest asking a more specific question?
<mohddzulffiqar> what the file types for ubuntu`s installler??
<juniour> mohddzulffiqar which software you wanna to install
<juniour> ?
<mohddzulffiqar> minefield...do you know that software??
<Madpilot> mohddzulffiqar, Ubuntu uses repositories, so you don't usually  have to download random stuff off websites...
<chaospsychex> Blue11: I've had to do that method before, when i installed win7 after ubuntu. Could you explain what that exactly does? why would i have to re-install grub2 to the MBR if the entry just dissapeared
<chaospsychex> i haven't re-installed windows
<chaospsychex> nothing has changed
<Madpilot> mohddzulffiqar, there's enough differences between Ubuntu and Xubuntu that you really should ask on #xubuntu
<mohddzulffiqar> oic...
<mohddzulffiqar> hehe..
<chaospsychex> all i did was delete a ntfs partition i was storing files on for backup
<hilarie> What was the equivalent to sudo that you should use in GUI programs?
<mohddzulffiqar> how to switch to #xubuntu..???
<juniour> mohddzulffiqar try /join #xubuntu
<bonjoyee> can i add multiple cache folders for apt-get?
<Switch> mohddzulffiqar: /j #xubuntu
<frenocha> hilarie: gksudo
<hilarie> ty
<pylix> that or double click the #
<bethdo97_> What does revert do in the live CD partitioning utility?
<ubuser> well i cant find where i downloaded this script
<mohddzulffiqar> tq..
<ubuser> but i want firefox back
<pylix> it should link you most aps have that built in
<ubuser> i got the script on the desktop
<ubuser> if i need to post it somewhere if thatll help
<Madpilot> ubuser, stick the script up somewhere, post the URL here
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell ubuser about pastebin
<ubottu> ubuser, please see my private message
<Switch> ubuser: type yes in the terminal
<MagusOTB> What package comes with man pages for things like pthread_create?
<Switch> how do I use the output of one program as an argument to another program? -- a command line argument, NOT the stdin of the program
<juniour> switch use pipe
<ubuser> yes in the terminal?
<juniour> |
<Switch> juniour: derp, I said not the stdin
<ubuser> "plz give me my internet backkkk"
<chaospsychex> is there an alternative to grub2?
<Switch> I mean, I want to give the output of the command "ps aux" to the 'yes' program as an argument
<bazhang> ubuser, got the link ?
<ubuser> idk what pastebin is
<ubuser> forgot
<ajah> does any one know how to boot iso file from grub
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com   <----- ubuser
<basix> is anybody running ubuntu on a macbook (pro) 7,1? I need some help with the nvidia geforce 320m graphics card.
<ubuser> alright before i paste this
<juniour> switch i cant get  you
<ubuser> it told me to chmod it
<bazhang> ubuser, just paste the script and give us the pastebin link
<MagusOTB> Switch: backticks, i.e. prog1 `prog2` wil make the stdout of prog2 appear as if it were there on the command line
<ubuser> paste.ubuntu.com/560510
<MagusOTB> *will
<Switch> MagusOTB: yeah, that's what I want, thanks
<ubuser> but the link it was going to get firefox from wasnt legit, and it never put it back just bent me over
<teapollonius> Hello
<ubuser> i was just trying to get flashplayer working
<ubuser> ATLEAST I GOT TEH JAVA WOOT
<ubuser> on the epiphany crap anyway
<Technikfreak> does the new ff work nice on ubuntu 10.10`?
<Madpilot> ubuser, that script seems to be attempting to download an ANCIENT version of Firefox...
<bastidrazor> ubuser: firefox-1.5??.. that is beyond old
<ubuser> well
<Technikfreak> sa
<ubuser> i would say something
<ubuser> but dont ask
<teapollonius> I just bought a laptop running Ubuntu because I want to learn to use it, but I'm a complete newb. Anyone know how to connect to a wifi network?
<ubuser> so whats the solution?
<ubuser> tried completely deleting in sypnatic
<ubuser> but nothin seems to be working
<ubuser> havent tried the deb yet
<ubuser> gotta get off this its just a mod of firefox anyway
<frenocha> teapollonius: clicking the NetworkManager icon in the top right corner is a good first step - then pick your network, fill in your password, and you're basically done.
<ubuser> how was i posed to no the link was dead anyway
<ubuser> i dont really know code, so i dont read it
<juniour> teapollonius you have activated your addtional drivers
<ubuser> besides, its because im the first ubuntu that ever came out
<ubuser> and they told me i wouldnt be able to get zsnes working on it
<ubuser> only thing that even works on here
<bazhang> ubuser, you're on 4.10?
<Technikfreak> 4.10 lol
<ubuser> imagine trying to get a usb from the modem to pc on 5.1
<Sc0tt> any suggestions on how get my gfx driver upgraded?  I can't get alot of features to work right now
<ubuser> then changing ur modem settings thats always fun
<bazhang> ubuser, what version of ubuntu.
<ubuser> breezy badger
<ubuser> 5.1
<bazhang> okay
<juniour> sc0tt try this system->addministration->hardware drivers
<Madpilot> ubuser, any particular reason you're running an antique version of Ubuntu?
<ubuser> thought u might say somethin ghey
<ubuser> no not really
<juniour> sc0tt click on activate botton on right botton
<bazhang> ubuser, please pastebin your sources.list
<juniour> teapollonius system->addministration->hardware drivers
<ubuser> they got mailed to my grandma and she never used them so i tried it, liked it, tried burnin 2 or 3 isos with 9.1 my pc only has like 500 ram
<ubuser> started to get lubuntu or xubuntu
<ubuser> why?
<ubuser> its not my sources
<ubuser> took me forevar and 1/2 to get them workin
<Sc0tt> Yeah no luck there only my wifi card is listed as a choice
<ubuser> specially with the version 5.1
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list  ----> paste.ubuntu.com
<ubuser> alright.
<juniour> scott activate that
<Sc0tt> already is
<juniour> sc0tt try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuser> i even typed the arrow ---->
<Madpilot> ubuser, the reason you can't apt-get anything is likely that the Breezy repositories flat-out don't exist anymore...
<juniour> sc0tt system->addministration->update manager
<Sc0tt> Fetched 873B in 34s (26B/s)
<Sc0tt> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Sc0tt> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Sc0tt> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> Sc0tt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuser> i lost that other link ... .
<ubuser> if anyone wants a useless script
<ubuser> maybe, one day
<ubuser> rofl, i usually gedit that file
<bazhang> ubuser, the paste of your sources.list please
<ubuser> and i thought i copied it
<MagusOTB> Does anybody know what package comes with man pages for pthread_*()?
<juniour> sc0tt paste the output here  http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link
<ubuser> 560515
<bethdo97_> I had prvioussly installed 10.10 on a HD and then had to add Win 7 because son needed both things for a programming class he is taking; the fix Grub2 info failed to fix the booting issues and I am attemptig to eliminate the partitionns prreviously assigned to Ubuntu and the swap file and then reinstall using those same partittions. While in the partitioner, I was curious what thhe REVERT choice did?
<juniour> sc0tty try this system->addministration->update manager
<teapollo> frenocha, yeah, that was my thought process as well. Sorry for the delay but I went to retrace my steps and had to go get the wifi password off the router. After putting in the password it keeps poppuing up saying Unlock Keyring. What's that mean?
<juniour>  sc0tty try this system->addministration->update manager
<juniour> sc0tt try this system->addministration->update manager
<Sc0tt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560519/
<Sc0tt> there are no updates to install
<frenocha> teapollo: the keyring is a method of storing all passwords used under one main password, by default the original login password - the analogy is that it's a ring keeping all of your keys (read: passwords) together, i.e. a keyring
<ubuser> was my file right
<frenocha> teapollo: depending on when it's asking what, you might need to fill in your login password, your previous login password or simply click 'always allow access'
<juniour> sc0tt have u updated before
<juniour> ?
<ubuser> this epiphany browser is mad3 slow
<Sc0tt> Yeah
<juniour> k
<juniour> when
<juniour> sc0tt when
<Sc0tt> I was trying to get the grx card working following a ubuntu guide before but I kept getting errors every step of the way
<Sc0tt> today a few hours ago
<juniour> k
<Madpilot> ubuser, any browser that old would be slow. Modern epiph is fine. Your sources.list looks OK, I think.
<ubuser> well
<ubuser> firefox was better
<teapollo> frenocha, is there any way to find out what that password is and/or reinstall to get a new one? I just want to be able to use this computer, they told me that there is only one password anything could be, but that password does nothing on this keyring thing.
<Madpilot> ubuser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<ubuser> downloaded every piece though
<Sc0tt> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<Sc0tt> using ubutnu 10.10
<ubuser> even windows media player combo, and didnt have flash
<ubuser> i got the .so and deb of it
<ubuser> even if i get it on
<teapollo> I'm worried about getting drivers working and whatnot, last time I tried to install Linux (circa 2003) I had a lot of trouble with that and gave up
<ubuser> what u recommend
<ubuser> i got cd's
<Madpilot> teapollo, 2003 was a long, long time ago in Linux terms
<ubuser> i heard like lubuntu
<ubuser> or something
<ubuser> this pc blows
<k4g6> hey is it possible to use xmobar as a replacement for the gnome-panell
<juniour> sc0tt try this lspci | grep "VGS" and give the output
<leapy0yo> hi
<frenocha> teapollo: the keyring password will be the password you filled in when you first installed your current Ubuntu installation - which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<teapollo> Madpilot: that's why I spent $200 on a laptop with Ubuntu on it, I figured it was time to give it a second chance.
<leapy0yo> is there a way to do a ls of a-e  but not a-z or so?
<ubuser> seen a mozilla html editor in sypnatic
<ubuser> ff, ftl
<frenocha> teapollo: try running 'seahorse' to change your keyring password - Alt+F2 -> 'seahorse'
<Sc0tt> doesn't return anything
<juniour> scott sorry try this lspci | grep "VGA"
<Gnea> leapy0yo: perhaps you could be more specific..
<madsailor> hi all. I'm running dualboot win7 + ubuntu, and just did a Gentoo install on my spare partition for some extra linux (joy??).  I ran sudo grub-update and it updated grub.cfg, and listed the 2 win parts, ubuntu kernel and gentoo kernel, but when I reboot only the win and ubuntu are available on the grub list.Ideas?
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION: howt to download some package that i download with apt-get by axel downloader
<Gnea> madsailor: are you sure that 'grub-update' was targetting the same MBR?\
<ubuser> is java a language
<leapy0yo> i want to do  for i in a*.rm and e*.rm ... but i don't want the z*.rm to get in there like a *.rm would do
<Gnea> ubuser: yes
<Sc0tt> entester@pentester:~/Downloads$ lspci | grep "VGA"
<Sc0tt> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<dn4> how do I use IPv6 ?
<teapollo> frenocha: I didn't install Ubuntu, it came installed. I guess I'm using Ubuntu 10.05 LTS
<madsailor> yep...the grub on my ubuntu is the one installed to the MBR, and I ran the command from ubuntu cli
<Gnea> !ipv6 | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kt_> hello
<kt_> I need help
<Gnea> !ask | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kt_> I forgot to install the pc-bsd boot loader, how can i start it now ?
<dn4> tunneling through ipv4
<juniour> sc0tt it has to support addnitional drivers
<dn4> doesn't that defeat the point
<kt_> i have windows, linux and pc-bsd now
<dn4> of ipv6?
<kt_> on the same laptop
<frenocha> teapollo: that one doesn't exist, so I somewhat doubt it ;) you can get your version number by going to System > About Ubuntu in your menu - regardless, try running 'seahorse'
<kt_> how can i start the pc-bsd
<kt_> i forgot to install its boot loader
<Gnea> dn4: how so?
<kt_> plz help :,/
<FloodBot1> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> sc0tt are you sure you cant get any thing in list
<leapy0yo> i do for i in *.rm ; do something; done ... but I only want a*.rm to e*.rm
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION: howt to download some package that i download with apt-get by axel downloader
<Gnea> kt_: no idea, might want to ask in #pcbsd
<Sc0tt> Yeah its just my wifi card in the additional driver
<Sc0tt> all my repositories are checked too
<juniour> k
<teapollo> frenocha: it says "You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013:
<Gnea> kt_: however, ubuntuforums.org might know...
<madsailor> gnea- sorry forgot to use your sn in response: yes...the grub on my ubuntu is the one installed to the MBR, and I ran the command from ubuntu cli
<kt_> plz someone help me
<bazhang> kt_, with what
<Gnea> !plz
<ubuser> how do u install firefox manually
<Dead_Storage> ok so in xchat i accidently made the menu's go away, how do i get them back
<ubuser> and a flash player plugin
<kt_> bazz : i have forgot to install the damn boot loader of pc-bsd, how can i start pc-bsd now
<kt_> i dont see any option on boot to start it
<kt_> :(
<Gnea> !language | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dead_Storage> anubody
<pylix> f9?
<ubuser> whats a deb package for
<ubuser> like a zip or somethin
<kt_> baz can u help me
<Madpilot> ubuser, it's an install package
<Dead_Storage> pylix, thx
<ubuser> thx
<pylix> np
<nexes> ubuser: Closest Windows equivalent would be an msi file.
<Madpilot> ubuser, debs are what apt-get downloads
<teapollo> frenocha: it appears that seahorse did the trick. Thanks.
<frenocha> teapollo: np :)
<kt_> baz
<kt_> can u help me
<Gnea> !patient | kt_
<Gnea> !patience | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> kt_: did you install pcbsd to a primary partition or a logical partition?
<leapy0yo> hwo do i properly copy a ubuntu file toa  ntfs system/windows?
<Gnea> leapy0yo: with the cp command
<ubuser> wait couldnt i put the link to the right deb and then my firefox work
<kt_> primary
<kt_> drive E:\
<kt_> which was totaly unused
<leapy0yo> does not work, it becomes a file that cannot be chown nor chmod
<Gnea> kt_: you do realize that the concept of drive letters simply does not exist in the *nix world, right?
<kt_> no
<ajah> i am using grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) will i get any benefit if install grub 2
<Gnea> kt_: okay, well they don't. only windows uses the drive letters. are you booted into ubuntu right now?
<kt_> yes
<ubuser> what code i use on srcs.list to get the info in terminal
<Gnea> kt_: excellent. :)  would you please install the pastebinit program
<kt_> how can i install it ?
<kt_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ?
<Gnea> kt_: yes.
<Madpilot> ubuser, you want to print the contents of sources.list to the terminal?
<kt_> done
<Gnea> ubuser: what is srcs.list?
<kt_> now what, Gnea
<Gnea> kt_: now:  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit   <-- it will provide a URL, please paste the URL here.
<thauriswulfa1> QUESTION: Is there anyway so that apt-get can use axel to download packages
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/jFqujSmf
<kt_> now , Gnea?
<ubuser> not exactly
<ubuser> but yea
<ubuser> took 2 minutes to get to google
<Gnea> kt_: okay, it looks like grub never saw pcbsd. have you tried running the grub-update from ubuntu after installing pcbsd?
<kt_> no
<kt_> hwo can i do that
<leapy0yo> okay surely, i cannot run a ubuntu binary on a NTFS external hard drive
<kt_> i just installed pc-bsd right now
<burkey_> any got the picasa facebook uploader working  on ubuntu.  I get firefox window strop responding after adding to album ubutu 10.04 picasa 3.8
<kt_> it completed 5 mins ago probably
<leapy0yo> can i symbolic link it?
<leapy0yo> what is a hard link and a soft link?
<ubuser> any way to scan for driver updates
<Gnea> kt_: yeah, just run it on the terminal you have open
<bazhang> ubuser, in 5.10?
<SwedeMike> leapy0yo: symbolic link is a soft link
<Gnea> kt_: after you run it, run that pastebinit command again so we can make sure it detected pcbsd correctly.
<juniour> ubser system->addministration-> hardware drivers
<Dead_Storage> ubottu
<bazhang> juniour, he's on 5.10
<kt_> sudo apt-get install grub-update
<kt_> ?
<ubuser> so
<juniour> k
<bazhang> ubuser, upgrade to a supported version
<ubuser> last time i used it i was on 9.1
<Gnea> kt_: sudo update-grub2
<juniour> ubsur y
<bazhang> ubuser, you just gave us sources.list from 5.10
<ubuser> snes wont work
<ubuser> plz
<ubuser> plz
<ubuser> plz
<FloodBot1> ubuser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sc0tt> think this is what i need? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<juniour> why wont you upgrade your version upgrade it to 10.04 or 10.10
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/fEVEM7mh
<kt_> Gnea:  done
<juniour> ubuser why wont you upgrade your version upgrade it to 10.04 or 10.10
<kt_> btw why is it showing linux 3 times and windows once? even on boot i see this linux option 3 times
<ubuser> i dont really havew that many cd's and all my games are on here
<ubuser> my flash drive fried
<ubuser> still no command to send the text to the terminal
<ubuser> gedit ftw
<juniour> ubuser vi
<kt_> Gnea:  u there, sir?
<Sc0tt> emacs?
<Gnea> kt_: 4 times, actually. there are 4 different linux kernels.
<hateball> kt_: the multiple entries are so that a kernel upgrade wont leave you unable to use the machine. you can use an older kernel
<Gnea> kt_: yes, I'm here, it takes time to work on my end.
<kt_> ok sir
<kt_> so it has worked now, Gnea?
<Gnea> kt_: it has not, trying to figure out why and what to do.
<kt_> ok
<kt_> thanks
<Gnea> kt_: could you please run this:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<Sc0tt> does ubuntu have a task manager like windows Cntrl alt delete?
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/X9bEWFdQ
<KirkMcDonald> Sc0tt: Open a terminal and run top.
<earthmeLon> I am having a hard time finding where my sound card is located on my filesystem.  What is it listed as under /dev/?
<Gnea> Sc0tt: or right-click on the panel, then add-to-panel, select system monitor, and click on it once it's up
<frenocha> Sc0tt: try running 'gnome-system-monitor'
<Sc0tt> ah okay thanks
<Gnea> kt_: awesome, have you looked at this too?
<KirkMcDonald> (I don't typically use the GUI, so I'm more familiar with the command-line tools.)
<kt_> u mean the website? yes
<kt_> why?
<lanks> I just followed the steps to configure postfix with virutal mailbox here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto and I got to the part where you send an email to one of the virtual users. It isn't send the email though.... it is just getting bounced to the root user mail acc. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<Gnea> ick, lag
<kt_> Gnea:  what should i do now sir
<Gnea> kt_: sorry about that, my internet connection just went haywire for a bit
<kt_> ok
<Gnea> kt_: okay, wanted to make sure we're on the same page :)
<kt_> ok :P then?
<ysk> hey can u tell me if i share any foler in ubuntu on my wireless... how could the fella on windoes can access it it ask for id password?
<mah454>  I can not connect to Debian server with ssh
<mah454> receive this message " No route to host "
<Gnea> kt_: okay, then you will need to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually in order to add pcbsd, but it will need to be taylored to your exact system requirements using the following method:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8762937&postcount=5
<ubuser> i lost my pastebin link, i was gonna put those in the terminal..
<kt_> Gnea:  sir can u tell me step by step in pm i will continue doing like that
<Gnea> kt_: in your case, since pcbsd is on /dev/sda3, it should be on (hd0,2)
<kt_> im very new to this i can get error
<Switch> never had a nigger in my bed with me
<Gnea> kt_: I can explain it here, it would benefit others
<Gnea> !language | Switch
<ubottu> Switch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kt_> ok plz do, tell me ill do it
<Gnea> !ot | Switch
<ubottu> Switch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ysk> orrite
<ysk>  i asked somethin
<kt_> say it here so everyone learn, tell me step by step n ill tell u step by step updates
<adis> Were can i find Ubuntu games
<hardboiled> mornin all
<frenocha> adis: try opening the Ubuntu Software Center from your main menu
<Gnea> adis: www.playdeb.net
<adis> ok
 * kt_ is waiting :P
<Gnea> kt_: okay, you need to map /dev/sda3 to grub
<kt_> how
<Gnea> kt_: you know it is the first disk, so grub sees it like this:  (hd0)
<Gnea> kt_: second disk would be (hd1) and so on...
<kt_> ok i see
<kt_> tell me commands ill type it in terminal
<Gnea> kt_: make sure you are editting /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Gnea> kt_: sorry, I forgot to mention that before :o
<kt_> ko
<kt_> so tell me command to type ill type it sir
<Gnea> kt_: title PCBSD
<Gnea> kt_: rootnoverify (hd0,2)
<Gnea> kt_: chainloader +1
<Gnea> kt_: save and quit
<kt_> where should i type all this?
<Gnea> kt_: in the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file, at the bottom of it
<kt_> how can i open this file
<kt_> pico ?
<Gnea> kt_: with a text editor:  sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ajah> can any tell what map (hd0,1) in grub menu.lst does
<Gnea> ajah: nothing.
<ajah> Gnea, what the purpose of map( )
<juniour> cna any aone tall me can i play all the games that i used to play in windows like nfs,fifa ?
<Gnea> ajah: map() would be a function, not a command. it's used to swap two hard drives so the system thinks that one is first rather than second or third
<Gnea> ajah: so it would be map not map()
<kt_> ok
<Gnea> juniour: possibly
<kt_> i have done it now Gnea
<Gnea> !cedega | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<kt_> now should i run that old command again
<kt_> so u can see its done or not yet?
<FloodBot1> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> kt_: yes, sudo update-grub2
<Gnea> kt_: and then pastebinit for grub.cfg
<ajah> Gnea any idea how to boot iso from disc with grub
<juniour> Gnea how to do that
<Gnea> ajah:  don't think grub can do it, but grub2 can
<Gnea> !grub2 | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/je8Radtz
<Gnea> juniour: with cedega
<juniour> Gnea wt thats?
<kt_> Gnea:  done
<kt_> now ?
<Gnea> juniour: please read what ubottu told you.
<juniour> k
<Gnea> kt_: okay, it worked, but now we need to edit it so that it's the correct syntax
<Gnea> kt_: so open /etc/grub.d/40_custom again
<kt_> ok and does PCBSD has a wireless driver already? i am using wireless internet, will i be able to connect to it just like automaticaly it was done in kubuntu or no i have to do something manually for it?
<kt_> ok wait
<Gnea> kt_: I don't know, haven't used PCBSD with wireless yet
<kt_> its open
<kt_> now ?
<kt_> i opened what u said
<kt_> now ?
<Gnea> kt_: I would imagine it does, but #pcbsd would be a better place to ask for that
<FloodBot1> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kt_> ppl in pcbsd are noobs, they didnt solved my problem and u did
<kt_> they said reinstall OS
<kt_> lol
<joe_1> haha.. noobs
<kt_> anyway what should i do now
<ajah> Gnea, $grub-install -v grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97) , i`m running on 10.10 how to install grub2
<kt_> i am in grub.d/40_custom
<Gnea> kt_: change 'title PCBSD' to 'menuentry "PCBSD" {'
<Gnea> ajah: it should be installed already. try grub2-install
<kt_> i should exactly type = menuentry "PCBSD"{
<kt_> right?
<Gnea> kt_: menuentry "PCBSD" {
<kt_> ok then?
<ajah> Gnea, sudo: grub2-install: command not found
<kt_> Gnea:  i have done that, now?
<Gnea> !grub2 | ajah Please follow these guides
<ubottu> ajah Please follow these guides: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gnea> kt_: sec
<kt_> k
<Gnea> kt_: next line:  insmod bsd
<ramontayag> hey folks. got a new hard disk, and reinstalled ubuntu. every 30 seconds or so, i feel that something is reading/writing to my hard disk that slows everything down. when I watch a video file (with vlc) it will freeze up for about 10 seconds. i tried http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/13_17_en.html and my disk seems pretty fast. what do i do?
<KB1JWQ> ramontayag: Check iostat.
<KB1JWQ> I'd use that for diagnosis.
<kt_> Gnea:  done, now ?
<KB1JWQ> ramontayag: If you're correct in your assumption, run iotop.
<ramontayag> KB1JWQ, I'll check iostat. I tried iotop, but nothing seems to be running out of the ordinary. i'll check again, brb
<Gnea> kt_: next line, change 'rootnoverify (hd0,2)' to set root='(hd0,bsd)'
<Gnea> kt_: and leave chainloader +1 alone
<hakan> merhaba
<hakan> ubuntuyu yeni kurdum  the folder contents could not be displayed root foledr girdiğimde?
<Switch> kt_: don't do it! he's trying to hack you
<ajah> Gnea, i found this article http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04 is this going to help me or not since i running on 10.10
<kt_> Gnea:  done, now?
<Gnea> !ot | Switch
<ubottu> Switch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Switch, stop that
<kt_> Switch:  i'd love to be hacked by him
<Gnea> LOL
<kt_> Switch:  i love hackers like him and want them to hack me
<kt_> Switch:  u should also get hacked, its fun
<KB1JWQ> kt_: That's enough.
<kt_> Gnea:  ok i have done that
<sidRo> :))
<kt_> now what sir?
<hakan> #ubuntu-tr
<kt_> in end i have to put a } now ? :P or something else left also
<Gnea> kt_: no, the } is not necessary
<kt_> ok
<kt_> its done now?
<Gnea> kt_: wait - I'm wrong, sorry
<kt_> ok
<Gnea> kt_: put } on the line after chainloader +1
<kt_> yeah typical programming syntax :P
<kt_> ok then? its done ?
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, I have been away from ubuntu for awhile. On another distro there was a package for a 'color' enabled rtorrent. apt-cache search found no such packages in the standard repos.
<kt_> is it done now, Gnea? should i save and quit now?
<Gnea> kt_: yes, save/quit and then:  sudo update-grub2   and then pastebinit the grub.cfg again please
<kt_> ok
<kt_> its yays
<kt_> permission denied
<hidnshadows> Kb1jwq since I'm guessing that's an amateur tag, know of any secondary repos with HAM software? Ubuntu's pickings aren't very impressive
<Gnea> kt_: uh oh... did you remember to use nano with sudo?
<kt_> i used pico
<Gnea> that's fine
<Gnea> btw, nano is a modern form of pico :)
<kt_> ok its done
<kt_> wait
<kt_> nano is so hard,
<kt_> pico rocks, wait lemme update it now
<Gnea> use what works :)
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/67WjeEkd
<kt_> done?
<fmanach> Hi there
<pvl1> on my headless ubuntu server box, tab completion doesnt work when i begin with sudo
<gordonjcp> hidnshadows: most amateur radio software isn't very impressive
<gordonjcp> hidnshadows: what are you looking for?
<fmanach> pvl1: this never worked for me neither
<Gnea> kt_: okay, that *should* do it... reboot and give it a whirl
<kt_> ok
<pvl1> fmanach, i think it may just be as such for security?
<hidnshadows> Gordonjcp I'm in a high school amateur club, just starting to crawl, so we have all the software on windoze. I'm looking for a QSO logger/lookup, world pushpin map, and an SSTV encoder
<fmanach> or just that sudo is not developped so it autocomplete
<hidnshadows> fmanach sudo should work fine, considering it only does one function
<fmanach> hidnshadows: this is exactly my opinion
<Gnea> !info qsstv | hidnshadows
<ubottu> hidnshadows: qsstv (source: qsstv): Qt-based slow-scan TV and fax. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3c-8.1 (maverick), package size 616 kB, installed size 1336 kB
<Gnea> kt_: and the verdict?
<kt_> Gnea:  it is there now but it givs error that chainloder+1 unknown command
<kt_> :P
<hidnshadows> Gnea thanks
<Gnea> uh
<kt_> now ?
<natrixnatrix89> Is it a good idea to use ext4 as filesystem for an external usb hdd?
<ramontayag> KB1JWQ, every 20 seconds or so, I see this: jdb2/sda1-8 take up 99.99% of the io. I don't understand so much of it, but something similar was raised here: http://superuser.com/questions/101640/disk-operations-freeze-debian
<_`-`> natrixnatrix89: depends where it's used I guess
<Gnea> kt_: ah yes, it needs to be 'chainloader +1', not 'chainloader+1'
<Gnea> kt_: it needs space to work right
<natrixnatrix89> _`-`: what do you mean?
<kt_> oh ok
<hidnshadows> natrixnatrix89, it depends, what are you trying to do with it?
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, shared with windows?
<_`-`> windows won't read an ext4 filesystem, so if you're only working with linux environments it should be fine
<Gnea> kt_: sorry, don't know why I didn't catch that before
<natrixnatrix89> no. i dont do windows..
<natrixnatrix89> so it wont crash?
<Hongildon> Hi everyone
<_`-`> i'd imagine not :p not every USB device is the same though
<natrixnatrix89> bazhang: i have a FAT partition for use with windows..
<bazhang> natrixnatrix89, what about files larger than 4GB
<natrixnatrix89> bazhang: bad. I put them on ext4 partition..
<natrixnatrix89> it is so confusing.. macs dont read ntfs
<natrixnatrix89> so there is no universal fs for all os's?
<pylix> lol
<lanks> anyone know of a straight forward tutorial on how to set up a mailserver from scratch with virtual mailboxes and non linux user accounts?
<natrixnatrix89> because fat has the limit of 4 gb
<natrixnatrix89> ntfs does not work on a mac
<natrixnatrix89> but ext does not wor on win..
<hidnshadows> its like... they don't want you to be able to use other people's products...
<pylix> deal with the 4 gig limit
<_`-`> lol
<natrixnatrix89> pylix: id rather use ext and stick without windows and mac..
<dagon666> hello, I would like to update my kvm/qemu installation in my karmic, is there any unofficial ppa for it ?
<pylix> the 4 gig thing is not a huge limitation
<natrixnatrix89> pylix: nowadays it is.. because usually all the br movies are bigger than 4 gb
<kt_> now it says no such partition, error
<kt_> lol ;\
<kt_> what now, Gnea? :(
<pylix> split the file
<pylix> then transfer it in peices
<natrixnatrix89> pylix: but then i cant put it on a usb and plug it in my tv and watch..
<Gnea> kt_: ur?/
<kt_> what u mean ur?/
<natrixnatrix89> kt_: sudo blkid ?
<pylix> i don't get it. are you tri-booting are something?
<kt_> /dev/sda1: UUID="AECA534ACA530E49" TYPE="ntfs"
<kt_> /dev/sda2: UUID="AE92C75092C71BA9" TYPE="ntfs"
<kt_> /dev/sda3: TYPE="ufs"
<kt_> /dev/sda4: UUID="6f9fa907-96b7-4748-b735-8218d19960f4" TYPE="ext3"
<FloodBot1> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> kt_: sorry - okay, open the /etc/grub.d/40_custom again
<kt_> then
<kt_> change hd0 to hd2 ?
<natrixnatrix89> pylix: basically this is all off-topic speech. just wondering why isnt there an universal fs..
<Gnea> kt_: no.
<kt_> ok then
<Gnea> kt_: there's only 1 hdd, right?
<kt_> yes
<kt_> 1 physical hard disk
<Gnea> kt_: hd2 would be a 3rd physical hard disk
<kt_> lol ok
<kt_> so what c hanges should i do this time
<Gnea> kt_: so, let's try this:  comment out "insmod bsd" so it looks like "#insmod bsd"
<kt_> done
<Gnea> kt_: then change the "set root=(hd0,bsd)" to "set root=(hd0,2)"
<kt_> now ?
<kt_> ok
<kt_> then ?
<Gnea> kt_: save/quit, update-grub2, reboot
<loros> help please cannot enter text into terminal ..only shows squares
<kt_> ok
<Gnea> loros: can you take a screenshot and post it?
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops saying  "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help?
<loros> Gnea Sorry no...it is my brothers machine
<loros> I get squares in gedit also
<ramontayag> I'm getting jdb2 hogging my disk io. i'm on ext4 - should i use ext3 instead?
<Gnea> !screenshot | loros
<ubottu> loros: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<kt_> now it says BOOTmgr is missing
<kt_> lol
<kt_> now what, Gnea? :(
<Gnea> UGH
<Gnea> kt_: okay, open the file again...
<kt_> ok
<ramontayag> I'm unable to watch videos at all because it freezes every 30 seconds. at least.
<Gnea> I really should install pcbsd someday
<loros> sqaures look like ascii
<kt_> i have opened it
<kt_> now ?
<Gnea> kt_: uncomment #insmod bsd and change it to : insmod ufs2
<ramontayag> any suggestions?
<Gnea> kt_: then change "set root=(hd0,2)" to "set root=(hd0,ufs2)"
<Gnea> kt_: save/quit, update-grub2, reboot
<Gnea> ramontayag: screenshot, please.
<kt_> ok
<ramontayag> Gnea, I'll try. jdb2 appears for less than a second
<Gnea> ramontayag: huh?
<arturo> I can't see internal mobile broadband SIM. Before updating I could use it. VAIO VGN-Z11WN
<ramontayag> Gnea, how I know that it's jdb2 that's causing this is through iotop
<ramontayag> That's what you wanted to see, right? The screenshot of jdb2 process hogging the disk io?
<Gnea> ramontayag: what are you talking about? why can't you just post a screenshot?
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> loros: screenshot?
<Gnea> ramontayag: sorry
<kt_> again it says no such partition
<kt_> lol
<ramontayag> Gnea, oh
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops saying  "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help?
<Gnea> ramontayag: yeah, what's your cpu/ram?
<loros> Gnea  Terminal should show neville@neville-desktop ;-$ but insted show the corresponding number of squares . This also happens when I type text into gedit
<kt_> Gnea:  now what, bro ? :D it says no such partition
<Gnea> kt_: okay, try changing 'ufs2' to 'ufs1' on both lines
<Gnea> loros: okay, you can upload a screenshot.
<Gnea> !screenshot | loros
<kt_> done
<kt_> now ? reboot again?
<ramontayag> Anyone come across ext4/jdb2 problems? I'm wondering if I should nuke this disk and move to ext3 instead.
<Gnea> kt_: don't forget the update, yes
<loros> my ubuntu terminal works fine it is my brothers that has the problem and I cannot get a screenshot
<loros> he is interstae
<Gnea> loros: oh. I really have no idea.
<kt_> no good
<kt_> same error, no such partition
<Gnea> kt_: ugh!
<kt_> now what, Gnea? :(
<loros> okay thanks Gnea
<Gnea> kt_: pastebinit the grub.cfg
<loros> looks like a reinstall
<kt_> ok whats the command again
<kt_> for pastebiniting it
<loros> might be the go
<Gnea> loros: well, if he can't get on here, then probably
<Gnea> kt_: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<loros> will se what I can do
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/BKiuXBvm
<taleon> hi
<_`-`> hm, so if i hit ctrl-alt-f6, and start irssi through ssh, is there a way to sort of 'pop out' and execute other commands? like another tab
<Gnea> kt_: okay, just for fun, change "set root=(hd0,ufs1)" to "set root=(hd0,ufs)"
<Gnea> kt_: and try that
<kt_> ok
<kt_> and ufs in insmod also?
<Gnea> _`-`: what are you trying to do?
<Gnea> kt_: no
<Gnea> kt_: leave insmod alone
<_`-`> probably nothing logical, but if i was in ctrl-alt-f6 (surely there's another name for this) and currently using irssi through ssh, how could i, for example, grep without logging out of ssh or going back to my graphical desktop?
<Gnea> _`-`: the name would be "the 6th console terminal" and you could avoid logout issues remotely by using screen on the remote end
<vincent> Hello
<ajah> i installed grub2 than reboot to check if it`s working and it was fine than sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy and prompt we in with device to install it and i select /dev/sda1 ( not sure) and then i reboot and get grub loading error 15
<_`-`> Gnea: i am using screen, but i mean grep on my local machine :p
<_`-`> for curiosity's sake.
<Gnea> _`-`: again, that makes no sense.
<bullgard4> !hdmi | breaker313
<kt_> again same error man
<kt_> no such partition ;/
<Gnea> kt_: okay, change insmod ufs1 back to insmod ufs2
<VF_123> Hi, does anyone know how to setup a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Gnea> kt_: rinse, repeat
<Gnea> !broadcom | VF_123
<ubottu> VF_123: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<VF_123> I know
<VF_123> I followed those steps
<Gnea> then please explain the error
<kt_> rinse repeat?
<fpietka> marklor
<VF_123> I can connect for about 5 minutes after boot
<Gnea> kt_: aye, save/quit, update-grub2, reboot
<VF_123> then I lose connection, and I have to reboot
<bullgard4> !sound | breaker313
<ubottu> breaker313: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gnea> VF_123: what are you using to connect with? network manager or wicd?
<jussi> How does one check which display driver the machine is using?
<raviepic3> people i would like to remove the entire username and password based auth mechanism from my server and implement key based, how can i ? i read about rsa based but that only allows ssh and not the gui mode is it ?
<raviepic3> what would be the right approach for me to consider ?
<kt_> in set root
<kt_> what should i type?
<kt_> ufs or ufs1 or ufs2 ?
<VF_123> Wicd in the tray
<Gnea> raviepic3: what you read is correct.
<kt_> in insmod its ufs2 now
<Gnea> kt_: leave set root alone
<raviepic3> Gnea, so how would i enable key based auth for other forms of login as well ?> like GUI mode
<raviepic3> ?
<kt_> ok
<gunndawg> Does anyone who uses WeeChat know how I can get a channel list on the left side that shows the chanels I am in
<VF_123> it's a fresh Ubuntu 10.10 install Gnea
<Gnea> VF_123: and you're sure network manager has been completely disabled?
<VF_123> How do I check that?
<Gnea> raviepic3: are you talking about using a key-card?
<Gnea> VF_123: by checking the process list
<Gnea> gunndawg: oddly enough, a #weechat does exist :)
<raviepic3> Gnea, dont know what a key card is, when googled getting weird results
<raviepic3> kindly educate me
<gunndawg> Gnea yeah but they offered only "read the FAQ" which I did look over
<Jordan_U> kt_: Gnea: The device names you are using are completely invalid. They need to be something like (hd0,a) or (hd0,msdos1,bsd1), and if you really don't have any BSD bootloader installed then chainloader won't do you any good.
<Gnea> raviepic3: a card that you swipe through a card reader connected to the computer to use in lieu of a password
<Gnea> gunndawg: then tell them the FAQ didn't cover it
<raviepic3> Gnea, no no, similar to rsa for all auth mechanisms
<gunndawg> Gnea: based off prior experience (not saying all) with trying to get ubuntu help on irc I'll get the response "look harder"
<Gnea> Jordan_U: ugh, and here I thought I could depend upon ubuntuforums
<VF_123> I think it is disabled Gnea
<gunndawg> Gnea: instead of actual help
<VF_123> I only see wicd
<spenza> #banjarnegara
<raviepic3> Gnea, like when system starts it should ask to paste the key contents instead of username and password
<raviepic3> and if the contents match allow him/her
<raviepic3> no methods like these ?
<jacktheripper> how can I mark files on fuse drives executable ? (i.e. tweak the default mount permissions)
<Jordan_U> Gnea: See /usr/share/doc/grub-common/examples/grub.cfg for example entries for various OSs.
<Gnea> gunndawg: keep in mind that the help you're looking for is with a specific application, which could be ran from slackware or redhat, thus it is distribution independent and the help channel for that application is the best place to ask, even if some of the people there aren't knowledgable
<ramontayag> Ok it *seems* that the current stable kernel still have some journaling problems with some hard disks. I'm on ext4 - should I move to ext3? For those that didn't see my earlier messages: in iotop, every 20-30 seconds jdb2/sda1-8 pops up with 99.99% disk usage. it slows down my system and is really annoying. Been reading around and there seems to be so many solutions I don't know where to start. And I don't understand most of them. What should I do?
<Gnea> raviepic3: that doesn't make any sense, at all.
<raviepic3> Gnea, why ?
<ramontayag> If my questions are too technical for this room, where should I go?
<Switch> ramontayag: what's the question?
<Switch> ramontayag: nobody answered your question because nobody cares
<Jordan_U> Gnea: You may need to "insmod part_bsd" (So that grub will recognise BSD partition tables). Running "ls -l" at the grub shell can be usefull as well.
<ramontayag> Switch, in iotop, every 20-30 seconds jdb2/sda1-8 pops up with 99.99% disk usage. it slows down my system and is really annoying. Been reading around and there seems to be so many solutions I don't know where to start. And I don't understand most of them. What should I do?
<Gnea> raviepic3: because it provides no logical method of passing the information from the user interface to the computer.
<ramontayag> Switch, yeah I wasn't sure if I was in the right room :)
<Switch> ramontayag: I don
<Switch> ramontayag: I don't know of any where else
<Gnea> Switch: you've been warned.
<ramontayag> Switch, http://superuser.com/questions/101640/disk-operations-freeze-debian has a similar problem but it seems particular to his hard disk. I'm on a seagate 1tb.
<raviepic3> Gnea, what are the methods i can handle to avoid dos and ddos attacks in my server ?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: yeah, that's what we were trying with insmod bsd
<noobie25> hi...can someone recommened me a iso burner for ubuntu?
<raviepic3> except for switching it off :)
<Jordan_U> Gnea: It's "part_bsd".
<Gnea> raviepic3: setting up a firewall, for starters
<ssfdre38> where is apt.conf at?
<Gnea> !firewall | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Gnea> ssfdre38: open a terminal and type:  locate apt.conf
<soreau> noobie25: k3b, wodim or brasero
<noobie25> soreau: thank you sir.
<Gnea> !pm | VF_123
<ubottu> VF_123: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<raviepic3> Gnea, thank you
<raviepic3> Gnea++
<Switch> d
<ramontayag> Switch, reading /var/log/messages I see "device reported invalid CHS sector 0" appear once in a while. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/285892 has a long history of a similar/same bug. But there's no solution yet
<Switch> ramontayag: If there's not a solution, then it's a bug.
<Gnea> Jordan_U: really? I looked in /boot/grub/ and found no part_bsd.mod
<ramontayag> Switch, i also read using ext3 instead. but that would mean half a day of setting my the desktop again. but it seems it's my only option
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Then you must be using a very old version of GRUB2. If you're using anything older than 1.98 you should definitely upgrade.'
<noobie25> soreau: sorry to bother you....i did 'sudo apt-get install k3b'   unable to locate package k3b.   where do i update?
<VF_123> About the b43 problem: I installed the LP-PHY driver, I'm using the network manager applet to connect.
<Gnea> Jordan_U: ii  grub-pc                                                  1.98-1ubuntu9                                    GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS
<Jordan_U> Gnea: grub-install --version
<Gnea> VF_123: so wicd isn't running?
<Gnea> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu9)
<soreau> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 488 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<VF_123> Well when I type in top, it is sometimes
<ssfdre38> do you know why im getting this error http://pastesite.com/21495
<raviepic3> Gnea, so how do i disable username and password based login in ssh and enable it for rsa ?
<soreau> noobie25: Make sure to do apt-get update first..
<Gnea> VF_123: okay, then they are likely cancelling each other out - you need to run one or the other, but not both
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Do you have a /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/part_bsd.mod ?
<VF_123> The ubuntu software centre says that wicd isn't installed :o
<noobie25> soreau:   thank you again =D
<Gnea> Jordan_U: no, but there is a bsd.mod
<Gnea> VF_123: and if you run this in a terminal:  ps axf | grep wicd
<simoncpu> i can ubunto!!!!
<simoncpu> lolol
<simoncpu> i am t3h 7331!!!!!!!
 * YankDownUnder wonders where human evolution went wrong
<Gnea> teel?
<VF_123> I get this :  3731 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep --color=auto wicd
<simoncpu> Gnea: no i am 7331!!!!!
<simoncpu> lolol
<fdsaseemslegit> Gnea:  like a duck,  i suppose
<kt_> hello
<kt_> Gnea:  its not working
<kt_> kindly guide me on how to uninstall it
<simoncpu> kt_: hello i can ubunto!!!!!
<kt_> i will uninstall it and reinstall it
<Jordan_U> simoncpu: Stop that now.
<Gnea> raviepic3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<simoncpu> Jordan_U: you cannot unbunto!!!
<Gnea> kt_: wait
<Switch> oo ooo oooo oooo oo
<kt_> ok
<Gnea> LOL
<linux> does someone here managed it to install ocaml 3.12.0 on ubuntu 10.10?
<Gnea> kt_: we just discussed this, we've been missing something
<kt_> what?
<Gnea> kt_: can you please: cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | pastebinit
<kt_> http://pastebin.com/HgvJLQ2n
<VF_123> Gnea, should I do a reboot?
<Gnea> VF_123: did you find it in the ps list?
<VF_123>  3731 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep --color=auto wicd
<VF_123> that comes up Gnea
<soreau> ! someone | linux
<Gnea> kt_: okay, edit that file again, change "insmod ufs2" to "insmod bsd"
<ubottu> linux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> VF_123: okay, you have no wicd running, it's only using networkmanager. do you have nm-applet installed?
<VF_123> Yes
<kt_> ok
<kt_> then, Gnea?
<kt_> are you sure the = ' <- is used in set root '(blah blah)'
<VF_123> I probably have to unplug the UTP to test, Gnea?
<kt_> because it changes the color to yellow, i dont think its used
<Gnea> kt_: then, change set root='(hd0,ufs)' to set root='(hd0,2,a)'
<Gnea> kt_: yes, I am sure.
<rgb247> hi to everyone, I have big problems
<kt_> ok
<kt_> hd0,2,a
<kt_> done now?
<Gnea> rgb247: we have big answers
<rgb247> my ubuntu system won't boot up...
<Gnea> kt_: yes
<Ubuntu_user> hello
<Gnea> !details | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rgb247> it going to show me Ubuntu 10.10 and load somethings here and after I see a gray screen
<Ubuntu_user> can u help
<Ubuntu_user> evryone
<ZykoticK9> How can i force rsync to copy links as links, and not copy the contents of the linked folder?
<kt_> what now, Gnea?
<kt_> restart
<kt_> ?
<soreau> Gnea: What does the a reference in (hd0,2,a)?
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  what was the last thing you did before the problem started?
<Gnea> !ask | Ubuntu_user
<ubottu> Ubuntu_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> soreau: diskslice a
<soreau> Gnea: What is it used for?
<kt_> should i update and restart now ?
<Gnea> soreau: bsd stuff
<linux> does no one here work with ocaml on ubuntu 10.10?
<noobie25> is it the recommended way to install 'flash and mp3 playback ' by going to the Ubuntu Software Center and installing "Ubuntu restricted extras" ???
<Gnea> kt_: yes
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: nothing, I let the PC on all night to listen music, evening I swear the music play haaaard
<rgb247> and after I restarted my pc, it doesn't boot up
<soreau> ! anyone | linux
<ubottu> linux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> VF_123: UTP?
<linux> i have asked it above
<soreau> noobie25: sure
<noobie25> soreau:   thank your sir.
<VF_123> Gnea, an iwconfig wlan0 gives wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"dd-wrt"
<VF_123>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Gnea> linux: we don't have the time to scrollback.
<VF_123> I'm on wired internet right now, so i probably have to disconnect that to test the wirless no?
<rgb247> I successfuly booted-up after I made some updates from recovery mode, but I can be only for few secconds in gnome, after, it stopped to work, my mouse won't move
<Gnea> VF_123: yes.
<rgb247> anyone can help me?
<VF_123> Ok, thanks already, I'll be back with results
<Gnea> !details | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ubuntu_user> help!  MY eth0 is greyed and says  DEVICE NOT MANAGED. What can i do?
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  what do you mean updates?
<Gnea> rgb247: I won't ask a third time...
<soreau> Gnea: You dont have to disconnect wired to test wireless
<Gnea> Ubuntu_user: and it says this where?
<rgb247> in recovery mode, I had an option there, to update softwares
<soreau> Ubuntu_user: pastebin the output of ifconfig to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Gnea> soreau: you don't have to say useless things.
<soreau> Gnea: Its not useless, its a fact
<rgb247> anyone can tell me how can I set my system to don't load anothers proccess like apache2 when it boot up?
<linux> i am using ubuntu 10.10 and need to update ocaml 3.11. to 3.12., how to do?
<Gnea> soreau: think about what you just said.
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  so you made the updates after the problem.
<soreau> Gnea: ...
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: yes, and after updates, my system booted up in gnome, but only for 3-4 secconds, after, it stopped to work, my mouse won't move
<Gnea> linux: have you checked for the existance of a ppa?
<Ubuntu_user> help!  MY eth0 is greyed and says  DEVICE NOT MANAGED. What can i do?
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: can you tell me how to stop all useless proccess when my system boot-up? like: apache2, proftpd etc...
<linux> gnea: i havent found anything in apt
<kt_> Gnea:  its not working
<Gnea> !ppa | linux
<ubottu> linux: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kt_> now plz guide me how to un-install to free up the space
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  in regards to the apache startup,  just open you settings menu and find Sessions and Startup,  then uncheck the box,  Do you have a linux live cd/dvd available?
<kt_> ill install it again
<Gnea> kt_: alright, try "insmod part_bsd"
<kt_> nop
<kt_> thanks
<Gnea> kt_: what?
<kt_> tell me how to uninstall
<VF_123> Gnea, It's working atm, I had to do a reboot. If it doesn't lose connection in a few minutes it should be solved.
<linux> gnea: what are the risks with ppa
<Gnea> kt_: sorry, I'm not a robot, there are a couple more things that should be tried before uninstalling.
<psycho_oreos> !ppa| linux
<ubottu> linux: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kt_> no its ok, i am sick of trying. plz tell me how to reinstall, this time ill install the boot loader
<Gnea> linux: they are third-party packages.
<k4g6> hey guys in order to make my problem simpler ive posted a thread on ubuntu forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10414069#post10414069 can anyone help me out?
<kt_> and everything will be fine
<kt_> plz
<Gnea> kt_: trying 2 more times will take less time than reinstalling.
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: on startup applications I have only thinks like: power manager, nvidia x server, remote desktop
<kt_> it will not work i know
<Switch> lx
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: not daemons like: apache2 or proftpd...
<kt_> i request u tell me how to remove it
 * Gnea refrains from bashing his head into the keyboard.
<linux> gnea: is there no official ocaml package for ubuntu?
 * Gnea therefore simply walks away.
<Ubuntu_user> hey
<kt_> its np, ill try to figure out myself how to uninstall
<Ubuntu_user> can u help?
<kt_> thanks anyway for ur time
<kt_> have a nice day
<kt_> good bye
<Gnea> kt_: best of luck to you.
<FloodBot1> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  that is strange.
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: system -> prefferences -> startup applications
<Gnea> linux: do you know how to use apt-get and apt-cache?
<rgb247> I'm in the right way?
<linux> gnea: sure
<ajah> Gnea, i`ve installed grub2 how to boot iso file from hard disk
<Gnea> linux: good, then you can use them to see if there is an official version of ocalm or not.
<vipil> hello
<linux> gnea: yes there is one but thats ocaml 3.11 and i need the new 3.12
<vincent__> Gnea, VF_123 here, It lost connection after about 2 minutes
<vipil> I need to run few mechanical softwares in linux
<jussi> Once again: How does one check which display driver the machine is using?
<psycho_oreos> jussi, lspci -nnk
<Gnea> linux: yes, so see if there's a PPA, thanks.
<jussi> vipil: like which ones?
<psycho_oreos> !ask| Ubuntu_user
<ubottu> Ubuntu_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> vincent__: can you pastebin the errors from /var/log/syslog
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247; http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.html  && http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man7/boot.7.html  should keep you busy for hours.  :)
<eshm> anyone in here use docky?
<Switch> I have clamav installed but how do i start it? or access the man page? man clamav doesn't work
<k4g6> eshm: yes i do whats your issue?
<Gnea> ajah: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535864
<soreau> linux: If all else fails you can grab the source here and build it http://caml.inria.fr/download.en.html
<fdsaseemslegit> Switch:  clamaz is very old,  they deleted the manpages 10 years ago
<eshm> not really an issue k4g6, do you use chrome as well?
<jussi> psycho_oreos: ahh, thanks. how does one change from radeon to radeonhd drivers?
<k4g6> yes i do eshm
<Switch> fdsaseemslegit: lies
<Gnea> Switch: prove it.
<Switch> Gnea: clamav? so it hasn't been updated since 2001?
<fdsaseemslegit> Switch:  I am serious,  i used clamav with Windows95,  get with the times.
<linux> soreau: thanks for helping, but i tried that yesterday but it didnt work i dont now why=?
<psycho_oreos> jussi, I don't think its called radeonhd, I think its called fglrx for the proprietary driver with all the fancy features
<Switch> then what anti-virus should I use?
<eshm> i'm wondering if there was a way to add those fancy "application shortcuts" to docky as a separate "instance" if you will to the docky separate from chromes existence if that makes any sense
<Gnea> Switch: wow, 2001? are you sure about that?
<Aldus> Hi. Suddenly I can't manage to write or delete any file. It says that the disk is read-only... how did this happen and how to fix it?
<Switch> Gnea: he said they deleted the man pages 10 years ago...
<fdsaseemslegit> eshm:  Have you checked out DockbarX?
<Switch> Gnea: are you trying to troll me
<Gnea> Switch: why would I try to troll a troll?
<Switch> Gnea: I'm not trolling. I actually installed it, and I can't seem to run it at the command line or even read the man pages
<soreau> linux: If you say something didnt work, you must say why and how. Especially in this case, you can pastebin the failed output to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<k4g6> eshm: yeah ive done it. the trick is to create a launcher in your home folder or where you want. make it run the command then drag the laucnher down to docky. problem ive encounted is i havent figured out how to customise the icon in docky
<VF_123> http://pastebin.com/QKs0x8g3
<soreau> linux: Post the pastebin link here so we can have a look
<Gnea> Switch: well, you were trolling before, that's indicative of continuous trolling behavior.  have you tried using the tab key?
<VF_123> Gnea, I didn't really know where to start, so I think that was right after boot.
<eshm> yeah icons can be tricky in docky
<eshm> big help. thank you so much
<linux> soreau: the problem is my ocaml interpreter is now on the new version but if i want to compile something, it gives an error because the somehow the compiler is still the old version
<k4g6> eshm: thats okay
<soreau> linux: Sounds like you didnt remove the old version before installing the new one?
<Aldus> Hi. Suddenly I can't manage to write or delete any file. It says that the disk is read-only... how did this happen and how to fix it?
<fdsaseemslegit> Switch:  there is no manpage,  but http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/support/ should help you out.  glwt
<linux> soreau: i did apt-get remove ocaml before
<Gnea> linux: did you find the PPA?
<fdsaseemslegit> linux: sudo apt-get purge ocaml to remove the configuration files also
<soreau> Aldus: Tried rebooting?
<Girl15> http://www.google.com.tr/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=1&oq=paland%c3%b6ken+r&hl=tr&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLS_trTR403TR403&q=paland%c3%b6ken+rent+a+car
<Gnea> fdsaseemslegit: sure about that?
<Switch> fdsaseemslegit: the man page is called clamscan, stop lying
<Aldus> soreau, not yet
<fdsaseemslegit> Gnea: yes
<Switch> Gnea: thanks, I used tab
<soreau> Aldus: There may have been an error and the file system remounted read only.
<Gnea> Switch: he wasn't lying.
<VF_123> Gnea, have you had a look at my pastebin?
<Aldus> soreau, I fear not being able to reboot and having the disk completely unreachable
<fdsaseemslegit> Switch: I wasn't lying,
<Gnea> fdsaseemslegit: good.
<Switch> Gnea: hurr durr
<soreau> Aldus: Nah. Maybe try sudo mount -a
<Gnea> !attitude | Switch
<ubottu> Switch: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Switch> Gnea: Shut the fuck up, I've figured it out now, the man page is at "clamscan", what the fuck is your problem?
<linux> soreau: i now have apt-get purge ocaml and how precisly do i compile http://caml.inria.fr/ocaml/release.en.html
<soreau> heh
<Aldus> soreau, didn't work. Should I reboot?
<Gnea> Switch: excuse me?
<fdsaseemslegit> Switch: calm down,
<soreau> Aldus: yes
<bazhang> Switch, watch the language
<Switch> Gnea: Stop trying to troll me, it's not funny.
<bazhang> Gnea, lets move on please
<Gnea> bazhang: no problem
<soreau> linux: Gnea said there is a ppa which means you dont need to build it manually
<Gnea> soreau, linux: actually, I said the possibility exists that there's a ppa.
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<soreau> Gnea: Well you said The PPA, so I assumed you were saying one exists
<linux> soreau: i didnt really trust that description of the ppa: Some of these packages have my own personal patches; where this affects the base package in significant ways
<Gnea> soreau: I didn't have time to look, figured he ought to learn how to make the effort on his own.
<linux> soreau: i need that ocaml 3.12 for work so i dont want to have something someone somehow "patched" around
<soreau> linux: Now there is ppa-purge which allows you to easily undo what the ppa did. Its safer to use a ppa than build from source or at least, the likelyhood of you managing to screw up your system into an unrepairable state is less
<linux> soreau: i didnt do anything with the ppa
<Gnea> linux: if you didn't try, then no one needs to help you.
<soreau> linux: right, I know. So remove the old version and install the one from source correctly?
<fdsaseemslegit> linux:  Just my two cents,  but those patches are usually created by people who need it for work as well.
<soreau> Gnea: Is everything alright with you? :P
<Gnea> of course, now that I've looked, there really isn't a PPA for ocalm.
<jussi> psycho_oreos: now that my internet came back :D - its called radeon hd, Imnot after fglrx. just that there is a whole lot of confilcting info on the web atm, and im looking fro the maverick version o
<linux> soreau: how do i install the source from the caml page?
<classical__> ey ppl :) i need some help or suggestion. i have a hosting server and i need a list of users who using a Joomla how can i do this ?
<psycho_oreos> jussi, ahh I wouldn't have a clue I'm afraid, have you also tried asking this on the ubuntu support forums as well?
<soreau> jussi: For the open driver you want radeon (the default), not radeonhd (discontinued)
<Gnea> soreau: yeah, I just don't appreciate it when people come in here and expect us to do all of the legwork for them and then they throw a hissy-fit when they expect us to go above-and-beyond because they don't have any patience.
<jussi> soreau: oh?
<soreau> linux: Grab the gzipped tarball and extract it anywhere in your home folder
<linux> soreau: done
<jussi> well thats frustrating, since the card is too old for fglrx, and the radeon driver is rubbish :(
<VF_123> Gnea, I suppose you don't find a solution to my problem?
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops saying  "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help?
<k4g6> can anyone help my issue of no partitions showing up in gparted even though most of them are accessible via nautilus
<soreau> linux: Now cd into the directory in your terminal and do ls, then pastebin the output
<Gnea> VF_123: I'm afraid not, have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org? there's usually a lot of people using broadcom chips with issues and solutions there
<soreau> jussi: The radeon driver isnt rubbish - you just need latest code. What card do you have?
<linux> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t78NvsSs
<gunndawg> Anyone here use weechat ?
<VF_123> I have did some searching, yes. But I think this may have to do something with my problem: Jan 31 10:50:44 vincent-Studio-XPS-1645 kernel: [  237.266370] b43-phy0 ERROR: This device does not support DMA on your system. Please use PIO instead.
<soreau> linux: Now do gedit INSTALL &
<VF_123> How do I put it in PIO mode?
<jussi> soreau: radeon x1200 (rs690m)
<soreau> linux: Read the INSTALL file and see what it says the recommended way to install it
<soreau> is
<jussi> soreau: Im currently running whatever is default on ubuntu
<soreau> jussi: Have you installed xorg-edgers repo and experimental mesa to get the gallium driver?
<soreau> ok
<psycho_oreos> VF_123, sounds like you are using an old kernel, what does uname -r say?
<Gnea> soreau: it's like, hello? this is a volunteer-driven help forum, no one's getting paid to do this, so people shouldn't be treating us like we are - they need to recognize the difference - if someone getting paid is getting on your nerves, you're obligated to say something, but if it's free, then you need to suck it up, stfu and deal with the problem, too.
<jussi> soreau: I havent, as I would like to use this for production purposes
<jussi> !stfu | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Gnea> jussi: please consider context before doing that again, thanks.
<VF_123> 2.6.35-22-generic
<jussi> Gnea: context isnt relevent there.
<soreau> jussi: So do this and then reboot after its updated to get gallium with opengl2.1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade
<donald> an someone help me?
<Gnea> jussi: w/e
<gunndawg> Does anyone who uses weechat know how to scroll the user list ?
<psycho_oreos> VF_123, weird, I thought that was supposed to be fixed by the time kernel versions were up to that stage.. you might want to consider trying linux-backports
<soreau> Gnea: Its just that your presence isnt the most forgiving tonight
<greppy> gunndawg: I think it defaults to F9 and F10, or may be F7 and F8
<soreau> ! help | Guest7574
<ubottu> Guest7574: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gunndawg> greppy: neither of which work
<Gnea> soreau: It could be worse, but that really doesn't matter at this point.  Everyone has a point where their fuse runs out, and I think it's time I went AFK for awhile, thanks.
<soreau> Gnea: Happens to the best of us :p
<Gnea> :)
<Guest7574> ok so im a noob when it comes to ubuntu. i installed 10.10 desktop on my net book and it works great but today i tryed putting it on my friends net book and i get this error    0x9 (media error) pleas help me if u can anyone
<soreau> Guest7574: When/where do you get that error?
<soreau> Guest7574: What are the specs for your friends box?
<VF_123> psycho_oreos, I don't know if this has anything to do with the backports, because I've just read the definition of it, but the same thing happened (a few minutes wireless connection, then nothing until reboot) on OpenSUSE.
<soreau> oh net book
<soreau> ! nbr | Guest7574
<ubottu> Guest7574: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<gunndawg> greppy: any other solutions ?
<Guest7574> i get it when it is reading my usb drive on boot up. after i get the error it goes to the ubuntu loading screen but never ends loading
<psycho_oreos> VF_123, well I'd give that a shot because the next possible solution I have won't be an easy one
<ajah> Gnea, can u tell we whats wrong http://pastebin.com/5yF0NC2s
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops, and says "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help?
<greppy> gunndawg: you could check in #weechat or read the manual :)
<gunndawg> greppy: I was already in there, what a hell on earth
<gunndawg> greppy: they were no help, simply a "google it" response
<gunndawg> btw google turned up nothing
<greppy> gunndawg: I think because it is stated in the manual
<gunndawg> greppy: I looked over the manual
<zkriesse> !language | gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest7574> 10.10 desktop works fine on my netbook but on my friends i get 0x9 (media error)   i get this error when booting up from the usb drive and after sum time it goes to the ubuntu loading screen but never ends loading. i tryed 10.10 for the netbook but dont like it and 10.10 desktop runs fine on my net book. y am i geeting this 0xp (media error) on my friends.  sorry im a slow typer
<greppy> gunndawg: what terminal program are you using?  if the F keys are co-opted for something else, they may not work.
<gunndawg> zkriesse: I never said anything out of line...
<gunndawg> greppy: what do you mean, F as in Function? I am using a standard keyboard, no function keys
<Ascavasaion> If I install Ubuntu 10.04 on an AMD Duron 1300MHz machine, 30Gb HDD and 384M RAM.  Would removing resourc eheavy apps like Open Office and replacing the Desktop Manager with something lighter make enough difference to warrant it being feasible?
<ajah> can any one tell help booting iso file with grub i want to boot windows installing http://pastebin.com/5yF0NC2s
<greppy> gunndawg: yes, function keys, that would explain why F7 & F8 or F9 and F10 don't work then.
<ajah> grub2*
<greppy> gunndawg: and almost every "standard" keyboard that I have seen has F keys above the number keys.
<gunndawg> greppy yes I have those, I thought you were refering to the Function command that laptop keyboards have
<Guest7574>  10.10 desktop works fine on my netbook but on my friends i get 0x9 (media error)   i get this error when booting up from the usb drive and after sum time it goes to the ubuntu loading screen but never ends loading. i tryed 10.10 for the netbook but dont like it and 10.10 desktop runs fine on my net book. y am i getting this 0x9 (media error) on my friends.  sorry im a slow typer
<fdsaseemslegit> gunndawg:  that is euphemistically called the fn key
<greppy> gunndawg: nope, just the normal F keys should work by default, unless your terminal doesn't understand them or some other program/app is using them.
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops, and says "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help?
<gunndawg> greppy: yeah its not workin, doh
<DonBeatty> 10.10 desktop works fine on my netbook but on my friends i get 0x9 (media error)   i get this error when booting up from the usb drive and after sum time it goes to the ubuntu loading screen but never ends loading. i tryed 10.10 for the netbook but dont like it and 10.10 desktop runs fine on my net book. y am i getting this 0x9 (media error) on my friends.  sorry im a slow typer
<david__> hello all // just a quick one .. I was told to Look at the output of 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' and uninstall packages with 'ii' next to them then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri // and did that and still not going but there is also in the fglrx With rc in front .. should i also remove that???
<VF_123> psycho_oreos, Gnea, thx to both of you, I've got it working
<psycho_oreos> VF_123, linux-backports?
<DonBeatty> help plras?
<VF_123> No, I've activated PIO mode
<mattc__> completely f'ed my mysql installation
<mattc__> ive used apt-get to remove it and deleted all mysql related folders
<mattc__> is this enough?
<psycho_oreos> VF_123, ahh ok
<greppy> gunndawg: what terminal are you using?
<VF_123> It's not as fast as it was on window though
<VF_123> Windows*
<gunndawg> so weird that F12 will scroll the user chat down, but F11 wont scroll it up
<fdsaseemslegit> DonBeatty:  Does the installation media match your friend's CPU architecture?
<DonBeatty> greppy can u help me?
<gunndawg> greppy, I am using the ubuntu terminal
<ont> how do I make a program run at startup?
<DonBeatty> im not shure. he has the same net book as me
<greppy> gunndawg: wierd, I *think* it works out of the box for me on 10.04, but I don't have it booted up right now so can't double check it.
<bazhang> ont, system preferences startup apps
<DonBeatty> and it works fine on mine
<david__> DonBeatty, just ask the question and wait people may answer if knowing your problem
<ont> bazhang: I didn't reply to you because I can't message you, only reg'd users can... think next time
<ont> bazhang: from the command-line, this is via
<gunndawg> greppy: yeah F12 will scroll the user list down but then I cant get it back up
<ont> ssh
<seventoes> i'm trying to add a user to a secondary group, but it doesn't seem to be agreeing with screen for some reason.
<fdsaseemslegit> ont: either bazhang's suggestion or create a startup script
<bazhang> ont, ah, you may want to mention that next time you ask
<seventoes> for some reason new screen windows i open don't have the group
<VF_123> I'm going to buy a wireless N NIC one of these days. And I'm going to look for an out-of-the box Ubuntu supported one
<greppy> seventoes: you have to log completely out and back in for it to pick up on the changes.
<ont> fdsaseemslegit: how do I make a 'startup script'? is it just placing the script somewhere?
<david__> hello all // just a quick one .. I was told to Look at the output of 'dpkg -l|grep fglrx' and uninstall packages with 'ii' next to them then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri // and did that and still not going but there is also in the fglrx With rc in front .. should i also remove that???
<seventoes> greppy: Ah. kk
<gunndawg> greppy: perhaps you can help me google the issue? I am looking my self with no results
<suigeneris> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fdsaseemslegit> ont:  you need to know the terminal command for the program,  then make the script executable,  then place it in your homefolder,  then add the script to your localrc
<ont> fdsaseemslegit: yes, I know the terminal command for it and all that, what's 'localrc'?
<fdsaseemslegit> it is a configuration file in your root folder that is read at startup.
<ont> fdsaseemslegit: where do I find it?
<ont> fdsaseemslegit: what's the path, thatis
<gunndawg> greppy: the FAQ and docs say F11 should scroll up and F12 should scroll down the nick list
<gunndawg> but only F12 works, F11 fullscreens my irc
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> does anyone know how to use vsftp to use a common directory with different users?
<greppy> gunndawg: so the problem is that F11 is being caught by gnome-terminal before it gets to weechat.
<mattwj2002> read and write
<Ascavasaion> I have an AMD Duron 1300MHz machine, 30Gb HDD and 384M RAM.  I have two different graphics cards and two monitors.  What Distro would run the best on it?  I tried Puppy, but its kernel does not allow VGA arbiter which is key to enabling dual display support.  Any advice pelase.
<gunndawg> greppy
<fdsaseemslegit> ont:  IThis will help you i hope.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<gunndawg> greppy: yes
<gunndawg> greppy: how can I avoid this?
<faLUCE> hi, is that compatible with ubuntu? http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NC97.html
<ont> fdsaseemslegit: this is on a freeBSD machine, I just asked here because it's stuff that should be the same in most linux variants
<david__> Ascavasaion, just guessing but if soud like you have to rewrite the xorg and tell it the 2 cards and 2 displays .. but i am very new still
<greppy> gunndawg: I'd say you could go to keybindings under preferences in gnome and either remove the keybinding or change it.
<Ascavasaion> david__: No, the Xorg file I understand... but the Xorg.0.log file shows that the kernel itself cannot do that feature.  I need to know what lightweight distro can.
<fdsaseemslegit> ont:  okay,  well i hope I gave you enough buzz words for you to work with.  There are many ways to do it.
<DonBeatty> why does my net book run 10.10 desktop fine but my friends netbook (witch is the same) gets a 0x9 (media error) when i try to install it from usb drive........ummm wow after 10 retrys it finly booted up....ima try to install it now and i hope it work. thx everybody
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops, and says "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help? i've been trying to get this to work for nearly 7 hours, and i really want to play this.
<DonBeatty> i<3 ubuntu
<gunndawg> greppy: how do I get to the key bindings for gnome ?
<david__> Ascavasaion, oooh ok sorry .. but i have tryied mint is a nice ubuntu based Lightweight
<ont> fdsaseemslegit: right...
<david__> but i have tried maybe disro's
<greppy> !keybinding | gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<david__> havn't
<DhaniJeremy> Hello!
<DhaniJeremy> what is coralplayer, i downloaded a movie and it tells me to download coralplayer
<david__> that or try openbox gnome
<gunndawg> greppy: I use gnome not KDE so those settings arent there
<david__> what mint mainly uses for the environment
<gunndawg> I need to remove the terminal command F11 from the bindings
<ajah> is it possible at all to boot installation of windows with grub2 (installation is on iso file)
<classical__> is there any way to display cpu utilization for per core in top ?  like htop does
<fdsaseemslegit> ont:  http://www.vintners.net/~mikel/howto/autostart.html
<DonBeatty> quick question, does anyone know when 11.04 is coming out?
<g3orgeapp> in 2 or 3 months...
<fdsaseemslegit> classical__ : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-see-dual-core-amd-or-intel-cpu-statistics.html
<DonBeatty> thx
<rgb247> I have a problem with my ubuntu, it won't boot-up. It load only when I see the screen with Ubuntu 10.10 and these points, after, it screen dissapear and show me an gray color, nothing else.
<classical__> fdsaseemslegit, thanks
<gunndawg> Does anyone know how to get rid of the F11 keybind from Terminal ?
<novitololo> hi!
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  You never answer whether or not you have a live cd/dvd available.  classical__,  your welcome.  top is my favorite.  :)
<greppy> gunndawg: the first part of those instructions is for gnome.
<gunndawg> greppy: could you provide those for me once more
<gunndawg> I'll have a look
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: my ubuntu boot-up with x graphic in recover mode. Here everything is fine. I think a daemon/proccess broke-up everything..
<mattwj2002> anyone have an answer to my question?
<greppy> !keybinding | gunndawg
<rgb247> fdsaseemslegit: is there any way to set something to load only needed proccess for boot-up, nothing else?
<classical__> is there any way to compel specific program to use only one core of processor ?
<gunndawg> greppy: that didnt work ;)
<greppy> gunndawg: you could scroll up and see them as well
 * mattwj2002 loves being ignored on IRC
<psycho_oreos> mattwj2002, have you tried asking in vsftpd's support channel?
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247:  At boot,  you can press F6 correct?
<mattwj2002> I have not
<rgb247> I don't know, I never pressed F6 when my system boot
<mattwj2002> but probably no help there too small of channel
<made2shred> what are some good games?
<psycho_oreos> mattwj2002, I'd give that a try, their answers may be more direct
<Gnea> !patience | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<greppy> mattwj2002: beyond putting them in the same group and giving the directory write permissions for the group, I don't know of how you would do that.
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/  Have you tried this?
<rgb247> no, I try this now
<mattwj2002> okay
<fdsaseemslegit> rgb247: good luck
<mattwj2002> thanks you guys
<mattwj2002> sorry this is for work so it is important
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattc__> what is the best way to completely remove mysql
<mattc__> all the files are gone, is there anything else
<jpds> mattc__: apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-\*
<furi> if anyone has heard of the game "black shades"... i'm stuck trying to make it and it stops, and says "/home/furi/blackshades/blackshades/Source/Textures.cpp:26: undefined reference to `IMG_Load' "... any help? i've been trying to get this to work for nearly 7 hours, and i really want to play this.
<mattc__> thanks jpds !
<gunndawg> greppy it tells me to open X.org but it wont open
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps how do i upgrade from lucid to maverick?
<greppy> gunndawg: what tells you to open x.org?
<Eryn_1983_FL> does the  do-release* command  work for that?
<DJones> furi: I've not heard of the game, but have you tried their IRC channel? http://www.wolfire.com/irc Maybe somebody there might be able to help
<gunndawg> greppy: that site you linked me to
<Tm_T> e|m|c: how non-hilarious ircname there
<Tm_T> bah wrong channel
<gunndawg> man all i wanna do is get my user list to scroll in weechat
<ajah> does grub2 can boot other iso than live cds , i refer to windows installation
<fdsaseemslegit> gunndawg:  buy a usb mouse and use the scrollwheel
<greppy> gunndawg: so you can't change F11 in system -> pref -> keyboard?
<furi> DJones, thanks
<gunndawg> fdsaseemslegit: I have a scroll mouse, it scrolls the past message I sent
<greppy> fdsaseemslegit: I think that will default to scrolling the channel, not the nick list.
<shomon> hi, this isn't strictly ubuntu, but I forhgot my windows 7 password, on a dual boot system with ubuntu. Is there a way to reset it from there?
<fdsaseemslegit> :(  stupid mouses
<ZykoticK9> How can i force rsync to copy links as links, and not copy the contents of the linked folder?
<gunndawg> greppy: I dont see an option to change any keys in the keyboard settings
<fdsaseemslegit> shomon:  reinstall windows
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend a realtime piano synthesizer, or any good
<MikeChelen> resources for ubuntu/linux and music?
<shomon> thanks fdsaseemslegit :)
<fdsaseemslegit> shomon:  just mount the ntfs partition to back up your personal files.
<llutz> ZykoticK9: -l (man rsync)
<gunndawg> greppy: in 10.10 under the "Keyboard Preferences" I see no option to change any keys, let alone F11
<shomon> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/change-your-forgotten-windows-password-with-the-linux-system-rescue-cd/ I was going to use this to reset it but it all looks like typical linux commands anyway
<Eryn_1983_FL> nm the update manager  now  says i can  upgrade
<greppy> gunndawg: then I'm not sure what to tell you, sorry.
<gunndawg> dang
<MikeChelen> gunndawg: look under the layouts tab
<MikeChelen> maybe the options button there will include something helpful?
<ZykoticK9> llutz, i've tried -l (and assumed -a should work as well) but it's still copying the content from the linked directory?
<ZykoticK9> llutz, i'm currently using "rsync -rluzv --delete foo bar" and bar is getting a large symlinked directory from foo, which points to a directory outside foo's tree?
<k4g6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10414186#post10414186
<k4g6> help me
<k4g6> moderator cant help
<sipior> ZykoticK9: "--safe-links" is probably what you want.
<barbadillo> how can i go back to 10.04 from 10.10?
<repgahroll> hello... how do i mount a filesystem and grant permission 777 for it?
<Fuchs> barbadillo: with a backup
<barbadillo> Fuchs, don't have a backup
<ZykoticK9> sipior, do you know if that needs to be used with a -L or something?  I tried just adding --safe-links to my prior command and no change.
<Fuchs> barbadillo: every other way (such as changing the sources list and then downgrading) is not recommended at all
<sipior> barbadillo: unfortunately, there's no real way to revert to an older version.
<Fuchs> barbadillo: well, you could make one of your home and parts of etc, then intall the older version, put the backup back and pray that it works
<nicofs> Every time I have to enter my password to allow a program to run with sudo privileges, there is a grey overlay over my desktop - how can i deactivate that?
<Fuchs> nicofs: are you using desktop effects (compiz) or regular metacity?
<nicofs> Fuchs, regular Xubuntu - but it's the same in Ubuntu.. it's some sort of system default
<faLUCE> hi, is that compatible with ubuntu? http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NC97.html
<barbadillo> Fuchs, it is recommended to upgrade to 10.10?
<Fuchs> nicofs: ah, that's gksudo then, not sudo
<fdsaseemslegit> repgahroll: Edit this to personalize it for your machine,  sudo mkdir /media/sda2 && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /media/sda2  this is a way to mount a filesystem on another partition of the same HDD,  1st you create a directory to mount the filesystem to,  then mount it to that directory
<gunndawg> so weechat was no help, does anyone know how to access the key bindings for terminal ?
<nicofs> Fuchs, yes, you're right...
<Fuchs> nicofs: run gksudo with the -g parameter
<Fuchs> nicofs: it should help
<nicofs> Fuchs, and how do i implement that with all programs in the menu?
<sipior> ZykoticK9: shouldn't do, no. you cleaned out the target folder, so that -u has no effect?
<milen8204> anyone knows program Pykaraoke ?
<Fuchs> nicofs: you could set up an alias
<sipior> milen8204: no, and i suspect from the name that i will be pleased to remain ignorant in this regard :-)
<Fuchs> nicofs: or, the method I don't really like: rename the gksudo binary, create a script named gksudo which executes gksudo -g instead
<nicofs> Fuchs, rename gksudo and write a script to run that renamed gksudo with the -g option?
<repgahroll> fdsaseemslegit, thanks, but i'm mounting a virtual box shared folder, and i need to set its permission 777, because i can only write it using root.
<ViruSkin> hello ubuntu people
<milen8204> sipior,  why ?
<nicofs> Fuchs, and what would that alias thing be?
<Fuchs> nicofs: that's something that would work, but I don't like it
<Fuchs> nicofs: you can create command aliases in your loginshell rc  (probably ~/.bashrc for you), I think ubuntu even comes with a default .bashrc_alias or so
<milen8204> I tried to set to hear my microphone trough my speakers and have no success
<Fuchs> nicofs: unfortunately I only have german documentation at hand for it, but you will find something with a search engine such as google for sure
<gunndawg> Does anyone know how to find the key bindings for terminal?
<repgahroll> or at least a way to let commom users mount filesystems
<nicofs> Fuchs, i'll stick with the script then... doesn't bashrc only get executed when i open a terminal?
<nicofs> Fuchs, i can work with German documentation *g*
<Fuchs> nicofs: syntax would be alias gksudo="gksudo -g"
<fdsaseemslegit> repgahroll: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974627
<mattc__> where is the services manager in ubunutu
<mattc__> need to see if i have to check mysql
<omegaphi> Hi all, I am getting this message while installing softwares on ubuntu, how di I escaoe this message, please help :http://uploadpic.org/storage/originals/sjfj3e3ejju2s83fsnff2senlj.png
<sacarlson> mattwj2002: ok I created a user with useradd and was able to login to my proftp with that user,  what is it you can't do in these accounts?
<Fuchs> nicofs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/bashrc#Wie-definiere-ich-ein-Alias-ueber-die-bashrc   there you go
<milen8204> Anyone who can help me to set my microphone that i can hear it trough my speakers ?
<pradeep> how i do use webmin to adminster an ubuntu server cos i use ubuntu destop????
<omegaphi> Hi all, I am getting this message while installing softwares on ubuntu, how do I escape this message, please help :http://uploadpic.org/storage/originals/sjfj3e3ejju2s83fsnff2senlj.png
<Fuchs> milen8204: did you try the "mic" slider in alsamixer?
<Fuchs> milen8204: it should do exactly that. Keep in mind that this might be a bad idea for integrated microphones, especially on laptops
<k4g6> can anyone seriosly help me with my partitions. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10414186#post10414186
<repgahroll> fdsaseemslegit, thank you.
<fdsaseemslegit> repgahroll:  Your welcome.
<DJones> omegaphi: You should be able to press the tab key to highlight the <Ok> button then press enter
<nicofs> Fuchs, danke
<milen8204> Fuchs, i have another microphone not that which is on my laptop
<omegaphi> milan8204 : Thanks :) it works
<Fuchs> nicofs: there is a german ubuntu channel as well, just as a sidenote.
<milen8204> Fuchs, alsamixer is it a program
<k4g6> the issue is gparted shows nothing the 320Gb of unnallocated space and theres issues with my partition table as shown by fdisk -lu
<Fuchs> milen8204: yes
<nicofs> Fuchs, I know, but chances to find help here are higher... and normally i do prefer english
<Fuchs> milen8204: for the terminal, though
<Fuchs> the first argument is bad news for us. But okay :)
<ZykoticK9> sipior, yes actually i removed the target folder that was created...  still didn't work.  I gave up, just removed the symlink and will recreate after rsyncing.  Kinda a pain though, as I'd like to do the rsync on a regular basis... thanks for the input.
<Kingsy> what is the remote desktop app with ubuntu called again? the one that works wth windows I mean..
<Kingsy> I cant remember the name of it for the life of me, R something desktop or summit?
<pradeep> how i do use webmin to adminster an ubuntu server cos i use ubuntu destop????
<pradeep> anyclues at all
<p_S> Is Ubuntu a command line interface with some GUI support?
<jpds> p_S: No.
<erUSUL> !ubuntu > p_S
<ubottu> p_S, please see my private message
<fdsaseemslegit> Kingsy:  maybe rdesktop
<bazhang> !webmin | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Kingsy> rdesktop thats it.. thanks
<fdsaseemslegit> !info rdesktop
<seventoes> can i not chown folders to another user/group even if i currently have full permissions to them?
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-3ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 132 kB, installed size 460 kB
<erUSUL> seventoes: depends on the permission in the parent dir
<erUSUL> seventoes: do you have full permission there too ?
<seventoes> ah hmmmm
<vs-hs> asfd
<fdsaseemslegit> yes?
<pradeep> ubottu, bazhang so what do i then use now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey would ppa's for   boxee and  xbmc mess up a  release upgrade?
<Eryn_1983_FL> if so how do i remove them?  they keep coming back in update manager
<bazhang> !ebox > pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep, please see my private message
<gunndawg> yay fixed my problem
<erUSUL> Eryn_1983_FL: the update manager disables third party repos during upgrades.
<milen8204> Fuchs, could you give me more instructions, please :D
<seventoes> erUSUL: Ok, one of my secondary groups is the group that has full permissions for the parent directory
<seventoes> that should be enough, right?
<ne2k> can someone explain to me the practice of ubottu sending factoids to people in private messages, and then writing to the channel to say that there's a private message? this seems silly to me. surely it's better for everyone to see the factoid, particularly if the bot's going to say a line anyway!
<Eryn_1983_FL> erUSUL:  well if it dont work this time i will pastebin my output
<Eryn_1983_FL> i shouldnt have anything on hold  as far as iknow..
<svip> Anyone know how to fix gdm failing a sanity check by gconf-sanity-check-2 with a 32512 message?
<svip> status*
<erUSUL> seventoes: you have writte permission in the group?
<seventoes> erUSUL: Yeah, it's 777 apparently
<seventoes> the directory is 777, owned by user1:group1
<seventoes> i'm user2:group2, who owns all files in that directory
<Fuchs> milen8204: yes. Start alsamixer in a terminal, look whether there is a slider marked "mic" or "microphone"
<Fuchs> milen8204: if so: unmute it (it should have green 00 below it) and turn it up
<Eryn_1983_FL> allright pasbining my logs for it..
<Eryn_1983_FL> give  me a  few
<erUSUL> seventoes: and you are also in group1
<milen8204> Fuchs, i am there but how can i set the microphone ?
<seventoes> yeah, one of my secondary groups is group1
<kjetil> m
<Fuchs> milen8204: define "set"
<milen8204> Fuchs, sorry mut I am a bit noobish :D
<erUSUL> seventoes: i made a quick test here and worked in the same  situation
<seventoes> :-/
<Fuchs> milen8204: do you have alsamixer open in a terminal?
<milen8204> yes
<erUSUL> seventoes: i.e in a folder owned by root group one of my secondaries and with 775 i can create dirs inside it and chmod them etc ...
<Fuchs> milen8204: is there a slider called "mic" or "microphone"?
<milen8204> Fuchs, i am at  docking mic :D
<milen8204> Fuchs, is it the same ?
<Fuchs> probably not, but it is possible that you can't adjust it for the external
<Fuchs> milen8204: better idea:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && amixer | pastebinit
<Fuchs> milen8204: that should give you an url, which you can give me
<seventoes> erSUL: Maybe I'm describing it wrong.. here's a pastebin http://pastebin.com/vaa7QQXv
<beatpanic> hi I'm under lucid, I have just upgraded couchbd and gwibber stopped working, the error is: RuntimeError: Unable to find listening port
<PredaGR> hello people, there is a very big annoyance, my DVI connected LCD blanks out randomly, I can avoid the problem running an OpenGL application on that monitor and stops blanking, but once I minimize or cover the whole window with non 3D it starts again, any ideas?
<milen8204> Fuchs, i think it is installed. :D
<Fuchs> milen8204: then just do the part after the &&
<beatpanic> any hints?
<beatpanic> thanks :)
<Fuchs> milen8204: please don't query me without asking first
<Fuchs> milen8204: you have a slider "external mic"
<Fuchs> milen8204: you can move to it with the arrow keys
<milen8204> Fuchs, sorry
<Fuchs> even though it seems active ... and at 85%
<Fuchs> you might want to try increasing this
<Fuchs> if it still doesn't work, then a more complicated solution is probably needed
<AdvoWork> am i right in thinking 10.10 would come with ubuntus firefox rather than just firefox? if that makes sense
<seventoes> erUSUL: I could solve this by just using sudo, but i'm trying to do this from a script automatically so that's not really an option :-/
<erUSUL> seventoes: ah; only the owner of a file and root can change the owner afaik
<seventoes> I do own those files? Do I also have to own the parent?
<Fuchs> milen8204: in that case you might want to try http://askubuntu.com/questions/2719/how-do-i-output-my-audio-input  << this
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok here is one
<milen8204> Fuchs, thanks
<seventoes> AdvoWork: Ubuntu has come with an ubuntu-branded firefox for quite a while
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://pastebin.com/tBFD9jS1
<svip> How do I *really* reinstall ubuntu-desktop package?
<Eryn_1983_FL> http://pastebin.com/2Samw3St
<svip> aptitude reinstall seems to only reinstall THAT package.
<Eryn_1983_FL> hope that help
<ont> d
<milen8204> Fuchs, i will try , thanks alot
<svip> Or do I have to purge it first and then install it?
<Fuchs> milen8204: no problem, hope it helps
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<erUSUL> seventoes: ok; only root can change the owner of a file  ...
<seventoes> ah. damn.
<seventoes> thanks :P
<erUSUL> seventoes: tweak sudoers so the user you are interested can use chown without password
<gunndawg> could someone post a sort of long link so I can test this plugin for weechat
<erUSUL> seventoes: http://fixunix.com/help/10428-use-chown-regular-user.html
<pradeep> i installed a dhcp server on my laptop it is now disrupting my dhcp network cos i noticed never i connect my laptop to the network so system stops working my laptop beginnings to give out ip addresses
<gunndawg> doh, it didnt work
<svip> Wait, I thought ubuntu-desktop was a metapackage.
<pradeep> how to i do stop my dhcp server
<svip> How do I reinstall everything gnome and gconf related?
<seventoes> erUSUL: thanks!
<erUSUL> seventoes: no problem
<erUSUL> seventoes: learning along the way too ;P
<seventoes> yup that's how i do :P
<milen8204> Fuchs, gst-launch pulsesrc ! pulsesink works great :D thanks a lot
<pradeep> i installed a dhcp server on my ubuntu laptop it is now disrupting my dhcp network cos i noticed never i connect my laptop to the network so system stops working my laptop beginnings to give out ip addresses
<Fuchs> milen8204: no problem
<svip> Gah, no one knows about the package manager?
<rumpe1> pradeep, uninstall it?
<pradeep> rumpe1 cant disable it from startup
<ubuser> can anyone find me a firefox 1.5 debian, my browser is mad slow for some reason i cant get firefox installed
<rumpe1> pradeep, hm... update-rc.de hostapd remove (?)
<ubuser> and now its not letting me uninstall a version 3.7 -.-
<ubuser> deb*
<funeralfog> can some1 help me ??
<pradeep> rumpe1, what would that please
<APERSON> !help | funeralfog
<ubottu> funeralfog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pradeep> funeralfog, speak
<funeralfog> hold on
<rumpe1> pradeep, it will remove hostap-daemon from bootscripts
<APERSON> does anyone know how long ubuntu keeps stuff in /var/tmp ? or if there's any cleanup at all?
<funeralfog> #!/bin/bash for loop with curl for going trough list with proxy's i thought i had the right code writen but it wont work
<funeralfog> #!/bin/bash while true; do for i in /home/sbasti25/documents/proxy.tx.; do curl -d/--data; done curl http://pyweg.xeross.nl/refer/11 sleep 1 done
<funeralfog> thats what i have
<erUSUL> APERSON: there is cleanup
<Eryn_1983_FL> how do i get  rid of held  packages ?
<gunndawg> could someone post a really long link once again, still testing some stuff
<jrib> funeralfog: your loop makes no sense
<funeralfog> why not
<funeralfog> i'm going to my proxylist
<rumpe1> APERSON, "man hier" :        /tmp   This  directory contains  temporary  files which may be deleted with no notice, such as by a regular job or at system boot up
<funeralfog> doing the curl for submit
<funeralfog> and cast it on refer/11
<jrib> funeralfog: well first of all you never use $i and second of all the only value i takes on is the path to your file
<fdsaseemslegit> gunndawg: http://www.thisisthelongestlinkiwillevertypeoutfornoreasonotherthantohelpyououtisthislongenough.org/thereshouldalwaysbesomethingelse/maybe
<gunndawg> fdsaseemslegit: thank you
<AdvoWork> in ubuntu, anyone know how to lock preferences in firefox 4?, ive seen a few ways, but these fail(so ive read) on upgrade
<APERSON> rumpe1, that's /tmp , I want to know how permanent things are in /var/tmp
<ne2k> APERSON: grep -r tmp /etc/* | grep cron yields no results
<ubuser> oh yea
<rumpe1> APERSON, man hier: "/var/tmp  ... unspecified..."
<fdsaseemslegit> gunndawg:  What are you testing?
<fdsaseemslegit> If it is secret,  then nevermind. :D
<APERSON> ne2k, hmm... I have heard some distros do their own cleanup, I suppose ubuntu doesn't do any
<ne2k> APERSON: that doesn't mean that it doesn't do it
<ne2k> APERSON: the point, at the end of the day, is that you shouldn't rely on files staying there
<APERSON> ne2k, I'm not, but I *am* relying on them at least being there a specific period
<gunndawg> fdsaseemslegit: I am testing links in weechat to see if I can make it so the links dont break if they reach more tha one line
<ne2k> APERSON: like how long?
<APERSON> ne2k, a week maybe
<fdsaseemslegit> gunndawg:  Nice,  I truly hate ctrl highlighting,  and then removing spaces.
<ne2k> APERSON: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/ that's old but probably will still work
<svip> :( I guess my gdm is broken forever, then.
<jrib> funeralfog: if you're not sure what to do, I'd recommend you visit #bash, read the tutorials in their topic there, and then ask anything you're still not sure about.  You're making some very basic errors though and reading through the tutorial there will help you a lot
<APERSON> ne2k, thanks much
<ne2k> APERSON: but, to be honest, I wouldn't rely on it. I'd put them somewhere else
<fdsaseemslegit> svip:  are you trying to restore defaults?
<ne2k> APERSON: what is this for, anyway?
<svip> fdsaseemslegit: I was.
<seventoes> is there a way to allow root to su to another user without requiring a password?
<svip> fdsaseemslegit: Any recommendations?
<gunndawg> someone someone post another large/long link
<jrib> seventoes: that's how it works...
<gunndawg> sorry
<gunndawg> still doing testing
<seventoes> ahh durp.. su doesn't ask for a password from root?
<APERSON> ne2k, cache dir for Tectonicus (minecraft map renderer).  I'm scheduling it to render my map and was curious if I could throw my cache dir in /var/tmp or if I have to use another location
<jrib> seventoes: no... But note the root account is locked by default on ubuntu so your question is a bit strange
<seventoes> jrib: backup crons and ownship issues
<ne2k> APERSON: why you ever want a cache dir to be automatically cleaned by the OS? Surely the application should take care of that itself
<fdsaseemslegit> svip:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop,  or just backup everything you want to save and reinstall the enitre OS.
<_`-`> gunndawg: http://www.fakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfakfkakfakfakfakafkaf.org/fakfakfakfakfakfa/fakfakfakfka/tototototototototot/plaplaplaplapla/cop/cop/boo.html
<ne2k> seventoes: root can always su to another user without a password -- this is the joy of being root
<APERSON> ne2k, the cache is semi-persistent, don't want to render the whole map every time
<svip> fdsaseemslegit: That just installs that package.
<ne2k> _`-`: your link is broken
<seventoes> cool, thanks
<_`-`> that's a shame
<svip> fdsaseemslegit: The real issue is that gconf's sanity check fails with 32512.
<svip> Which apparently is a widely unknown message.
<svip> fdsaseemslegit: All I know is I was trying to compile gimp myself.
<ne2k> APERSON: exactly, that's what I'm saying. you shouldn't put it in a tmp directory because it's not meant to be ephemeral, it's meant to be persistent. and when it should be cleaned/refreshed is up to the application, not to the OS
<APERSON> ne2k, I'll probably just throw it in my ~/.cache - I appreciate the information
<pietr101> hello, how can i download a from a webserver through another computer. (ssh) ?
<ne2k> APERSON: that makes more sense ot me
<pietr101> a file i mean
<ne2k> pietr101: more detail, please, of what you are trying to do
<KayAteChef> pietr101: wget?
<APERSON> are you ssh'ing into this server or is it just hosting files pietr101 ?
<pietr101> ne2k: i have a bandwidth limit on my computer. but i have a linux box in the same network with no limit. so i need to download a huge file from the internet
<ne2k> pietr101: ssh user@linuxbox wget URL
<pietr101> ne2k: so i need to tunnel the traffic with wget or something
<varun142857> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. I want to change settings such that the screen fades out after 10 mins, but it does not ask me for my password when I start using the comp again. How do I accomplish this?
<APERSON> pietr101, wget will do the trick, which is installed, there's also curl and axel
<pietr101> ne2k: i need to download it to my current computer, because on the remote computer is not enough space
<fdsaseemslegit> svip:  Have you update from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<ne2k> pietr101: that will download it on to the linux box; then scp it to your machine with scp user@linuxbox:file ./
<ne2k> pietr101: oh, right
<fdsaseemslegit> svip:  this might pertain to you.  http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2607716.html
<APERSON> varun142857, screensaver settings
<ne2k> pietr101: then you can do ssh user@linuxbox wget -q -O - URL | cat >file
<varun142857> APERSON: thanks
<ne2k> pietr101: try it with a small file first
<ne2k> pietr101: you can actually ditch the "| cat", that is redundant
<APERSON> I'd like to see a use for cat that isn't redundant :)
<fdsaseemslegit> svip:  http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/  towards the bottom is an email you can send for support.
<pietr101> ne2k: ok, i'll try that
<mrx_> Could not start UDP transport on port 5060, maybe this port is already used.
<mrx_> whats does it mean
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<AlHafoudh> how can I know if my wlan card supports packet capture (promisc mode)
<mrx_> pls help this message
<mrx_> Could not start UDP transport on port 5060, maybe this port is already used.
<ne2k> AlHafoudh: try to put it in promiscuous mode and see if it works? or, look in the datasheet?
<mrx_> Could not start UDP transport on port 5060, maybe this port is already used.
<APERSON> !patience | mrx_
<ubottu> mrx_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ne2k> APERSON: cat file1 file2 file3 > combined.out
<ne2k> APERSON: cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh user@host "cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<ne2k> APERSON: any more?
<APERSON> ne2k, not off the top of my head, though I'd use ssh-copy-id for the latter example
<ne2k> APERSON: never heard of it
<ne2k> APERSON: looks handy. does all the permissions and stuff for you
<Karen_m> how can i get ntpd to stop listening on *:123 udp?  If anything only 1 ip should be good enough.  I have 300 ips on this box and it listens to them all
<rumpe1> APERSON, sometimes ssh-copy-id isn't available
<APERSON> rumpe1, I'm aware of that fact :)
<jrib> ne2k: you still have a useless use of cat in that last one though :P
<ne2k> jrib: why?
<jrib> ne2k: you can do: ssh user@host "cat > outfile" < infile
<ne2k> jrib: you mean I should have done ssh <<
<ne2k> <
<ne2k> yeah
<ne2k> jrib: cat > outfile would be BAAD!
<ne2k> jrib: absolutely has to be >>
<jrib> ne2k: meh
<ne2k> Karen_m: you can use -L to tell ntpd to listen on a specific interface
<oscar> Hi! How do I make Xorg stop using the configurations in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<ne2k> Karen_m: and/or use iptables to restrict access
<ne2k> Karen_m: I meant -I interface option
<fdsaseemslegit> mrx_:  netstat -u -e should tell you which file is utilizing it,  then go from there
<niek> Hi, My left screen (using dual screen) is on a VGA port on my pc, and I am having exactly this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648175 . The display is completely wobbly/fuzzy!
<ajah> can u tell me from this output what model is my video card 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ajah> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ne2k> ajah: I may be wrong, but I'd take a guess that it's a GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ne2k> ajah: (revision three)
<ne2k> ajah: but, as I said, you never know. I could be way off there
<chombee> Hey, my Ubuntu VM (OS X host) is playing sound files in slow-mo (voices sound lower, etc.). The same VM wasn't doing this last week. Any idea?
<fdsaseemslegit> chombee:  replace the VM battery
<mrx_> my linphone not working here
<mrx_> propersly
<mrx_> wrong message coming like this Could not start UDP transport on port 5060, maybe this port is already used.
<APERSON> mrx_, is it already running and didn't quit properly?
<fdsaseemslegit> mrx_:  try here http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.voip.linphone.user/3751
<APERSON> mrx_, did you follow fdsaseemslegit's previous advice?
<mrx_> yes i do
<mrx_> no way
<APERSON> mrx_, well, what did it output?
<chombee> fdsaseemslegit: Wha? My VM has a battery?
<pradeep> ps aux
<fdsaseemslegit> chombee:  XD
<chombee> Trying rebooting it
<fdsaseemslegit> mrx_:  that link suggests modifying your port number used by linephone,  the netstat -u -e should tell you what other program have installed is using SIP,  either you have conflicting programs or like APERSON suggested,  linephone has not properly wuit,  and you need to end the process pkill "the PID"
<fdsaseemslegit> *quit
<chombee> Rebooting the VM seemed to fix it. Weird
<AdvoWork> seventoes, i know its come with a ubuntu branded firefox, but it doesnt include everything and doesnt have the ability to lock preferences etc
<fdsaseemslegit> chombee:   a lot of weird things happen when you create computer hardware with magic.
<ubuntudesign> I'm looking for someone to talk to:) Anyone?
<daniel> me
<daniel> :D
<ubuntudesign> heh
<daniel> would u be able to help me ?
<watsonx> what version of linux u running?
<daniel> ubuntu10.10
<APERSON> ubuntudesign, I'm sure someone in #ubuntu-offtopic would love to chat
<ubuntudesign> what's the problem
<ajah> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 my grub is grub2 not grub legacy right?
<daniel> well i installed macbuntu via terminal and i would liek to revert back to stock
<daniel> would u know how to do that?
<daniel> ?
<APERSON> daniel, did it come with instructions?
<Dr_Willis> macbuntu?
<ubuntudesign> delete this mac ubuntu via terminal
<APERSON> daniel, in fact, the package comes with an uninstall script
<ubuntudesign> sudo at-get remove macubuntu
<APERSON> ubuntudesign, no
<ajah> grub-install (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 this is grub2 not grub legacy right?
<ajah> someone
<APERSON> ajah, that's grub2
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  if its one of those mac-theme fancy scripts.. they often have an uninstall script.. but last i checked. some of those dident work very well.
<daniel> what should i do then ?
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  go find its homepage and read its docs.guides for starters
<ubuntudesign> restart pc
<APERSON> daniel, I'd run the uninstall script, and yeah, what Dr_Willis said, read the documentation (which came with the script)
<daniel> hm alright
<daniel> hey anyone who helped me on the wesite at the buttom was an unistall scrpt thank u very much
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read the docs...
<APERSON> I won't touch a script unless I know exactly what it's doing, I imagine the lack of desire to read documentation is the reason why that trojan spread on gnome-look a while back
<pradeep> ps aux
<daniel> well anothe problem cd /tmp/Macbuntu-10.10/
<daniel> ./uninstall.sh and that doesnt do anything
<APERSON> paradoxx, that's twice now :)
<Somelauw> What is the minimum amount of packages I need to program opengl and glut in C++ in gnome?
<daniel> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html is the site
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  we cant really help with such things.. if the script is broken - its broken.
<daniel> hmm ok is there another channle i should go to ?
<Dr_Willis> daniel:  the posts on that site. or the programs forums Might have some help
<Dr_Willis> then theres double checking the docs...
<Dr_Willis> last i saw those macbuntu scripts.. had to be ran as root.
<daniel> how do i run as root?
<daniel> sry very new to linux thought i would try to expand my comp knolege
<fdsaseemslegit> carefully
<Dr_Willis> It might be good if you learned some ubuntu basics befor messing with those things... :)
<Dr_Willis> sudo scriptname
<APERSON> is there a alsa-mixer equivalent for pulseaudio?
<daniel> ok just like installing aps right?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Fuchs> APERSON: pavucontrol?
<zkriesse> daniel: TO install something (Program or such) from termina do sudo apt-get install flamerobin
<zkriesse> That's just an example
<daniel> yeh i use that alot
<APERSON> Fuchs, that'd require a gui
<daniel> yeh trying to get rid of macbuntu
<fdsaseemslegit> !info flamerobin
<ubottu> flamerobin (source: flamerobin): graphical database administration tool for Firebird DBMS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (maverick), package size 923 kB, installed size 2728 kB
<Fuchs> APERSON: pactl
<APERSON> Fuchs, nope, I just want to be able to adjust volume and maybe mute things
<sacarlson> daniel: I'm not sure you have to remove it, if it's too much of a problem just use a different theme as for example the one you used before.  you can have more than one theme installed at the same time
<APERSON> Fuchs, I'll look into things more
<gunndawg> Anyone here use weechat and familiar with weeget ?
<Staart> What packages do I need to program gl,  glu and glut in C++ in gnome?
<evi1c0d3> hello everyone
<ttiicc>  I wonder why I have to type apt-get remove liborbit2 for removing gnome? what does liborbit2 have to do with removing gnome?
<Dr_Willis> gunndawg:  yes..
<Dr_Willis> gunndawg:  it seems to work rather well here. I did read the weechat docs/gides and help :)
<daniel> oh wow that was a weird change
<daniel> lol
<gunndawg> Dr_Willis: is there anyway to get rid of the huge space that takes up the timestamp and name? maybe get rid of time stamp ?
<evi1c0d3> :)
<bazhang> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html gunndawg
<gunndawg> bazhang: I have read that
<pradeep> daniel, what are you using ubuntu for desktop or server
<daniel> um what do u mean?
<Dr_Willis> gunndawg:  i set the 'timestamp' format to be like a single blank.  check out the 'iset' command/script - makes it easier to tweak a lot of things
<daniel> its on my dell laptop
<Dr_Willis> gunndawg:  there may be some othe rway to turn it off. i never noticed.
<gunndawg> Dr_Willis: thanks
<bazhang> http://dev.weechat.org/post/2009/04/06/Script-weeget-a-script-manager gunndawg
<Dr_Willis> iset - is a must have addon for weechat. :)
<Dr_Willis> and that one that hides the nicklistings
<daniel> hey pradeep what do u mean?
<gunndawg> bazhang: thanks
<jozen> hello
<jussi> How does one get the timeout to not be there in grub2?
<pradeep> daniel, what purpose are you using it for desktop or server
<pradeep> ?
<daniel> i belive desktop
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed%20Display jussi
<pradeep> daniel, okay then good to know your welcome...
<daniel> lol thankyou
<daniel> pradeep, thanks
<daniel> still figureing this &*() out
<pradeep> daniel, what???
<daniel> pradeep, what do u mean by desktop or server
<bazhang> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/forums/forum/1205032/topic/3819181 daniel
<Sh4wn> Hi guys, when I attach an USB device, dmesg says the following:
<Sh4wn> [21424.790026] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
<Sh4wn> but there's no /dev/ttyUSB* file
<Sh4wn> why is that?
<pradeep> daniel, the distro ubuntu has both the server and the desktop version ... that was why i was asking what yo using it for
<daniel> pradeep, oh im so sry im using the desktop now i get what ur asking
<bazhang> How to remove Macbuntu  daniel
<pradeep> daniel, no problem man :d
<bazhang> pradeep, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> Open a terminal and type the following commands: daniel
<pradeep> bazhang, are you a bot
<daniel> bazhang, thank so much i found it
<bazhang> pradeep, no. chat elsewhere please
<bazhang> daniel, download the uninstall script and run it as shown on that link
<daniel> yeh i see it
<ajah> can anyone tell me program that can format the file system type of disc
<daniel> im good now thanks so much for the help everyone who has helped me
<bazhang> ajah, hdd?
<llutz_> ajah: mkfs.ext4
<ajah> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> ajah, you could do what llutz_ suggests, there is gparted live cd as well
<bazhang> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php ajah
<mitm> hey there
<mitm> anyone using rinetd here?
<bazhang> mitm, what is that
<fdsaseemslegit> !info rinetd
<ubottu> rinetd (source: rinetd): Internet TCP redirection server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62-5.1 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 144 kB
<pradeep> ubottu ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mitm> problem is, rinetd don't route, it writes it's own IP address as a Source
<mitm> we are using it as an office gateway, and therefore boxes on inside LAN can't filter anything based on packet's source IP - it always comes as Gateway's IP
<Dr_Willis> Sh4wn:  could be it dosent know what the device is. so loads no module. thus no /dev/ is made
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rinetd-redirects-tcp-connections-from-one-ip-address-and-port-to-another.html mitm
<mitm> bazhang yeah, but it says nothing about source IP change
<jhattara> i got a group of .deb packages that conflict so that they want all to install the same file, that causes an error "dpkg: error processing ...: trying to overwrite '...', which is also in pakcage ...", is there a way to safely ignore that error ?
<gtriderxc> Whenever I unplug usb drive or photo camera, a massage  like this occurs: "Nie można wyświetlić "computer:///". which means "cannot dispay computer". never mind the post doesn't make any sense but word "computer" makes it all look like Windows 95 or MS-DOS. can anyone elp me to find the "computer" from this string?
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> the next few lines from that post are: ~~ Error: Location is already mounted
<gtriderxc> <gtriderxc> ~~choose another browser and try again
<bazhang> jhattara, you have conflicting packages? which ones
<cb49747> I just installed 10.10 on a machine running vista.  I did a dual boot and seems fine.  When I try to boot vista I get a windows boot manager error.  How do I fix
<jhattara> bazhang, the packages are alien'd versions of some IBM server tools available only as RPMs
<bazhang> cb49747, whats the error
<bazhang> jhattara, what packages precisely
<cb49747> windows boot manager has experienced a problem  file:\boot\bcd
<bazhang> cb49747, did you try ##windows ?
<ajah> can anyone tell what should i do install windows from usb
<jhattara> bazhang, original packages are MegaRAID_Storage_Manager-8.16-03.noarch.rpm , sas_ir_snmp-3.17-1107.i386.rpm and sas_snmp-3.17-1110.i386.rpm
<bazhang> ajah, thats a ##windows question too
<cb49747> bazhang not sure what you mean by  ##windows
<fep> what happened to posix systems
<fep> :P
<bazhang> cb49747, a chan here on freenode
<cb49747> bazhang I see not yet
<cb49747> It was fine till I did this install, so I thought I would check here first
<Guest38343> hi guys, i have a pe32 windows executable containing camera footage, and i need somehow to extract one of the movies in the executable, tried objdump to see what's inside heres the output http://pastebin.com/KzvK2waq
<WierdAAR> How do I make alsamixer save my prefrences? I open alsamixer in terminal, and adjust to my liking and close (via esc). But then everytime I change volume (either from keyboard or menu) it jumps back to old setting, and the same thing when I reboot.
<llutz_> WierdAAR: sudo alsactl store
<bazhang> jhattara, whats the ubuntu package that is conflicting, or is it all those aliened rpm alone
<WierdAAR> llutz, didn't work.
<jhattara> bazhang, i think it's only between the rpms, but not 100% certain
<MichaelDobrovits> hi guys, i have a pe32 windows executable containing camera footage, and i need somehow to extract one of the movies in the executable, tried objdump to see what's inside heres the output http://pastebin.com/KzvK2waq
<MichaelDobrovits> hi guys, i have a pe32 windows executable containing camera footage, and i need somehow to extract one of the movies in the executable, tried objdump to see what's inside heres the output http://pastebin.com/KzvK2waq
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781204 jhattara this seems tangentially related as least as concerns megaraid rpm
<jhattara> bazhang, should dpkg --force-overwrite get over this ? how can i be sure it doesn't write over anything important ?
<bazhang> MichaelDobrovits, no need to paste every few seconds
<bazhang> jhattara, alien rpm to deb are already pretty risky imo, so a bit wary to advise here
<Vendetta> good day guys
<tgywa> How can I watch network buffer size ?
<bazhang> http://www.lsi.com/obsolete/megaraid_sas_8480e.html jhattara was it this?
<pvh_sa> hey there, is there a place i can save my iptables configuration so it will be restored on system restart?
<llutz_> pvh_sa: use iptables-save / -restore  and add it to /etc/network/if-pre-up.d   (if-down.d)
<bazhang> http://kb.lsi.com/KnowledgebaseArticle16108.aspx I'm not sure if this is the same 'megaraid' or not jhattara
<Vendetta> can anyone suggest a cool app for downloading youtube vids(something that works as cools as realplayer)
<MichaelDobrovits> hi guys, i have a pe32 windows executable containing camera footage, and i need somehow to extract one of the movies in the executable, tried objdump to see what's inside heres the output http://pastebin.com/KzvK2waq does anyone familiar with objdump
<bazhang> Vendetta, firefox plugin video download helper
<pvh_sa> thanks llutz
<bazhang> !repeat | MichaelDobrovits
<ubottu> MichaelDobrovits: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jmz_> ??
<jmz_> hellow?
<Guest60676> hellow??
<jccorrea> Hi everyone
<Guest60676> hi
<bazhang> Guest60676, ubuntu support question?
<jccorrea> Anyone can help me with joomla?
<jccorrea> Or tell me about a channel for talk about a problem with joomla
<Guest60676> I came from chn
<bazhang> jccorrea, tried #joomla yet?
<bazhang> !cn | Guest60676
<ubottu> Guest60676: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bhagatsr> how do i register a nick with freenode
<Guest60676> why?
<llutz_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> bhagatsr, /join #freenode
<jhattara> bazhang, these are the packages i got http://www-947.ibm.com/support/entry/portal/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-5082311
<bazhang> Guest60676, here is English ubuntu support. #ubuntu-cn is Chinese ubuntu support
<Guest60676> oh,sorry
<Vendetta> bazhang: looks cool will try
<bazhang> jhattara, okay, so MSM is an industry wide generic term then
<jhattara> bazhang, and reading the instructions you pasted, which are mostly working, except for those one or more conflicting files
<jhattara> bazhang, megaraid is a series of raid devices, IBM just rebadges theirs, the MSM is probably the same software, the version on IBM's page is just a bit newer than the one you pasted
<bazhang> jhattara, okay, no idea really. sorry not to be of more assistance.
<jhattara> bazhang, more of a dpkg than megaraid question really, got the software, just having dpkg issues installing it, because of internal conflicts
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> i updated my system and audacious libnotify plugin stopped working
<hsa2> i don't see it in plugins menu anymore
<bc81> hi
<bc81> hsa2: if you start audacious from a terminal, do you get any error messages?
<itsme2011> I am unable to change my MTU in ubuntu? It changes back to default every time ?
<hsa2> bc81, ** (audacious:4409): CRITICAL **: general_load: assertion `header != NULL' failed
<hsa2> this is all i get
<sipior> itsme2011: how are you setting it, and what are you setting it to?
<itsme2011> sipior: I am setting MTU to 1460.
<sipior> itsme2011: and you are setting it how?
<hsa2> bc81, when i run in debug mode i get pluginenum.c:118 [plugin2_dispose]: *** plugin </usr/lib/audacious/General/libnotify-aosd.so> discarded, wanting API version 16, we implement API version 17
<itsme2011> sipior: i tried editing files "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and "sudo gedit /etc/ppp/options"
<itsme2011> sipior:  I place an entry MTU 1460, in those files.
<hsa2> how can i rebuild a package?
<sipior> itsme2011: could you pastebin those two files, please?
<itsme2011> sipior: Sure.
<Gnea> hsa2: from the deb-src?
<hsa2> Gnea, yes
<baltazor> Hello , How I can use LAGG on Ubuntu server?
<abhijain> how to install netbeans on ubuntu
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<Mikopet> :)
<psykasso> hello, my machine runs very slow ... it's a i7 with 6gb ram ... any ideas ?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man4/lagg.4freebsd.html baltazor this?
<Mikopet> by the porn
<itsme2011> sipior: This is the link for my file "gedit /etc/ppp/options"
<baltazor> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Mikopet, wrong network. please stop
<Fuchs> psykasso: have a look at htop
<itsme2011> sipior: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=s5NVKFzS
<abhijain> Fuchs, Unable to locate package netbeans
<c2tarun> I have a problem with Maverick. Whenever I change my volume or brightness from the keyboard, as soon as the indicator goes down, my mouse automatically switches to drag mode. I have to switch to open terminal by keyboard shortcuts and reboot. Can anyone please help
<Roobet> how to install Mark Shuttleburger tracking program?
<Fuchs> psykasso: some basic ideas despite something eating your CPU / RAM would be I/O load, which can be created by desktop search indexing tools
<Fuchs> abhijain: you have to enable the "universe" repository in your package management tool
<Gnea> hsa2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Mikopet> abhijain: http://newsintegrator.wordpress.com/2008/11/20/installing-netbeans-65-on-linux-ubuntu/
<psykasso> Fucks: It's possible a hardware error ... i have the same problem with win7 ... and i can't figure it out
<bazhang> Roobet, there is not such thing. please desist
<baltazor> bazhang: but this instruction for freebsd
<Fuchs> psykasso: would you mind writing my nick the right way? Thanks.
<psykasso> Fuchs: sorry .... mistype ;)
<c2tarun> :)
<Fuchs> psykasso: in that case I would recommend checking the hard disk (including DMA mode) with tools such as hdparm
<itsme2011> sipior: This is the link for file "gedit /etc/network/interfaces"     http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=cPP5NDbs
<bazhang> baltazor, their the ubuntu manpages
<Roobet> bazhang maybe i have the name wrong. is it skuttlesuckle
<Gnea> hsa2: not all of what's there is necessary
<Fuchs> psykasso: and looking for suspicious messages in `dmesg` or in the file /var/log/messages
<Roobet> the guy's name that runs ubuntu i mean
<sipior> itsme2011: gah. download links?
<baltazor> bazhang: loader.conf in ubuntu?
<Fuchs> psykasso: as a side note: the tab key should autocomplete nicks for you in most IRC clients
<abhijain> Fuchs, how to
<sipior> itsme2011: why are the interface lines commented out in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jetboyjetgirl> how do I view my system logging for ubuntu 10.10 so that I can see if my computer is finding an mp3 player that I've just connected?
<Fuchs> abhijain: depends. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<psykasso> Fuchs: indeed autocompletion is cool :) I did a dmesg | grep -i errors with nothing in there
<bazhang> jetboyjetgirl, which mp3 player
<Fuchs> psykasso: don't grep for the specific term errors
<jetboyjetgirl> sansa fuze
<itsme2011> sipior: I tried using "pppoeconf" command and my Network manager showed "Not Managed", to resolve this, I had to comment them.
<codemagician> how do I view a spawn a PDF viewer from the bash shell?
<abhijain> Fuchs, 10.10
<jrib> codemagician: evince
<Gnea> jetboyjetgirl: it should show up in Places
<sipior> itsme2011: so the mtu is getting set, and then gets reset? when does that happen?
<codemagician> jrib, cool.. is that the default app that ships with 10.10 ?
<shcherbak> codemagician: evince, pdftotext
<jrib> codemagician: yep
<DJones> jetboyjetgirl: I've got a Sansa Fuze & haven't had any problems with it on Ubuntu, its worked perfectly, all I do is plug it in & it gets mounted as a usb drive
<codemagician> jrib, thanks
<psykasso> Fuchs: nothing in htop ...
<jrib> codemagician: you can also just use "xdg-open file.pdf", then it will be like you double clicked on a pdf
<jetboyjetgirl> I'm not seeing it under places
<Fuchs> abhijain: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  <<
<Fuchs> abhijain: you would need "universe". Afterwards you should be able to install netbeans
<psykasso> Fuchs, i did a grep ERR in /var/log/messages but nothing there ... should i check for smt else there ?
<mitm> is it a good idea to use ntpdate on server?
<Fuchs> psykasso: could you pastebin the whole thing?
<itsme2011> sipior: Sorry it never got set by just editing these files, I have to set it using "ifconfig" manually command on every shutdown.
<dimm> is ext2 is good for /boot for 10.04 ?
<bazhang> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675524 jetboyjetgirl this fuze?
<psykasso> Fuchs, dmesg or /var/log/messages or both ?
<DJones> jetboyjetgirl: On teh Fuze, you may need to go into the settings menu and set the USB Mode to MSC, I can't rememebr whether that was something I needed to do
<lduros> hello, does anybody use php5-cli? In the terminal when I enter "php", the cursor goes one line down and is just idling, while it should load the interpreter. I've tried to reinstall the package without success
<Fuchs> psykasso: both
<codemagician> jrib, thanks thats a cool tip too
<hsa2> lduros, php -e should be i think
<hsa2> for interactive shell
<jetboyjetgirl> yeah.... thanks for that bahzang, that's the one
<lduros> hsa2: thanks. just tried and i'm getting the same thing with php -e -- one line down and idling
<sipior> itsme2011: have you tried configuring the interface in /etc/network/interfaces, and just ignoring network-manager?
<Gnea> jetboyjetgirl: have you installed linux on your fuze yet?
<greppy> lduros: it's waiting for input
<greppy> lduros: what are you trying to do?
<lduros> greppy it's not, I try: echo "hello";
<psykasso> Fuchs, just a sec for firefox to open .... urgh .....
<s0ullight> hi, can i install ubuntu without having to install the bootloader?
<lduros> greppy: and enter, and I get nothing in return
<jetboyjetgirl> lol, uh oh.... i'm still running the other firmware...
<bazhang> s0ullight, why would you
<jetboyjetgirl> that may have somethin to do with it
<sipior> itsme2011: actually, it's odd that the value in /etc/ppp/options gets ignored. if you run the pppoe config utility, does an error appear concerning mtu?
<greppy> lduros: try <? echo "hello"; ?> ENTER, then hit ctrl-d
<lduros> greppy: I'm just trying to use the php interpreter as I would with python or irb
<s0ullight> bazhang, i dont want to overwrite the windows bootloader
<Gnea> jetboyjetgirl: shouldn't matter either way, perhaps you just need to mount it manually
<bazhang> s0ullight, its a trifle to reinstall grub
<itsme2011> sipior: Yes, my  "etc/network/interfaces" has an entry for MTU, I have pasted the owl file, please check
<greppy> lduros: it's not really designed to work that way, python and irb are designed to work that way.
<jetboyjetgirl> ok, thanks for the help.... gonna try a couple things
<lduros> greppy: it worked -- so you have to exit the command to have it executed?
<greppy> lduros: yes.
<lduros> greppy: It kinda sucks, I thought it would be an interactive interpreter :-)
<s0ullight> bazhang, i actually can install the bootloader separetly, i want to install it on the bootsector of the partition, but there is a bug in the ubuntu installer.
<sipior> itsme2011: i guess i meant, enable the interface properly in /etc/network/interfaces.
<bazhang> s0ullight, link please to the bug report
<s0ullight> bazhang, therefore, i want to install it manually
<s0ullight> ok sec.
<lduros> greppy: reading some tutorial'
<s0ullight> bazhang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/614309
<lduros> greppy: it says php -a
<lduros> greppy: that's the interactive interpreter sort of
<itsme2011> sipior: No, how do I do that. I am connecting now using nm-applet, (the GUI),  not using pppoeconf command anymore.
<psykasso> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/wrB1KPYK
<lduros> greppy: If i had read the man entry I'd prbably know that. Thanks for your help. php -a works! :-)
<s0ullight> somehow the devs refuse to see that as a bug, but that could really affect installations
<bazhang> s0ullight, dual boot with windows 7? which is installed first, windows?
<sipior> itsme2011: actually, is there no setting for mtu in nm-applet?
<s0ullight> it is a netbook i bought preinstalled with win7, i dont want to mess its recovery system
<sipior> itsme2011: and does mtu auto-negotiation not work for you? you got the 1460 value from your isp?
<Fuchs> psykasso: processor and dma of the hard disk seem fine to me
<Fuchs> psykasso: how exactly is the system slow?
<psykasso> Fuchs, yeah me too ... the /var/log/messages is too large should i paste the last 1000 ?
<bazhang> s0ullight, its been confirmed as a bug in the report, I've not experienced this myself, and its only i f you choose a custom install of grub from what I see on that bug report
<Fuchs> psykasso: yes, why not
<itsme2011> sipior: yes, their is, but its not working. I need to set MTU to 1460 from 1492(default).
<psykasso> Fuchs, it hangs on opening applications, on right clicks, on everything practically ...
<sipior> itsme2011: and you got that value from...?
<babu__> hai
<s0ullight> bazhang, indeed, i want to install grub to the bootsector of the partition im installing ubuntu on, not the mbr
<ack> join #drupal
<bazhang> s0ullight, that being said, and you know how to install grub2 manually, what's the issue?
<Fuchs> psykasso: having a look at ~/.xsession-errors might help as well
<s0ullight> bazhang, cant disable the installation of the bootloader during the installation of ubuntu
<babu__> i'm not able to delete a folder...when i tried,it says the error"directory not empty"...pls help
<s0ullight> and i dont trust it
<bazhang> babu__, which folder
<ont> nor do I
<itsme2011> sipior: I don't know, whether it is ISP value or Ubuntu is setting this value.
<babu__> which folder menas??
<ont> babu__: rm -rf directory
<rumpe1> babu__, how did you try to delete?
<babu__> which folder means??
<ont> babu__: rm -rf directory
<Gnea> babu__: which folder did you try to remove?
<psykasso> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/7705SmC3
<bazhang> babu__, the folder you just asked about
<^aDaM> Hey ;)
<babu__> i tried...but it says the error"DRDY error"
<bazhang> babu__, which one
<Gnea> babu__: can't help if you don't say the name of folder
<jesus> ola
<babu__> folder in hard disk...
<bazhang> !es | jesus
<jesus> hello
<ubottu> jesus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<babu__> program files folder
<Gnea> babu__: exact name, please.
<Guest94913> xd
<Fuchs> psykasso: Jan 31 15:40:25 android-P55-UD3 pulseaudio[1707]: ratelimit.c: 12 events suppressed  << is usually a symptom of high IO or CPU load
<bazhang> babu__, named what...
<Guest94913> xd
<c2tarun> need help: please check this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10414557#post10414557
<Guest94913> mavoi
<Fuchs> psykasso: have a look at both htop and iotop when this occurs
<Gnea> babu__: there'
<babu__> program files(x86)
<waza-ari> hey all... can anyone say what this command does: "mv *[^.]" ?
<Gnea> babu__: there's no need to be scared, nobody's going to hack your system.
<babu__> program files(x86)
<Gnea> babu__: you want to delete from windows?
<rahadian> !id | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<babu__> yes
<Gnea> babu__: why?
<bazhang> rahadian, I'm speaking English
<jrib> waza-ari: that command is pretty useless.  echo *[^.]    shows you what it would expand to
<rahadian> sory i just try, bazhang
<Gnea> babu__: are you trying to repurpose the drive for linux?
<itsme2011> sipior:  Any ideas?
<sipior> itsme2011: hmm. well, i'd say ditch nm-applet and configure the interface the old-fashioned way that happens to actually work. have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE. not sure why the mtu setting in nm-applet wouldn't work, but for a fixed interface, there's not much point in troubling with it.
<bazhang> rahadian, /msg ubottu dont play here
<MWesten> Hello friends, I have a question: I'm testing some settings on my network, so I'm using "macchanger" so I can change my MAC Address (Wlan0), it always been working fine, but now, it changes, but after some time (say 20 mins) it suddenly changes again to the original one. This is happening in Ubuntu 10.10 because in 10.04 never happened before. Thanks for your help.
<waza-ari> jrib: its useless in a way that any files below the directory i executed it are gone?
<babu__> why means??i had installed a software in a drive other than C...i uninstalled it...but the folder is not removed...so only
<Gnea> babu__: are you booted into windows or ubuntu right now?
<babu__> ubuntu
<Gnea> babu__: then you should remove from within windows
<psykasso> Fuchs, well the cpus seem pretty idle in htop ... should i check iostat or smt like that ?
<jrib> waza-ari: *[^.]  expands to all files that do not begin nor end in a '.'.  So if the last thing it expands to is a directory, everything gets moved there.  If it's not a directory, then mv will complain and do nothing
<babu__> i tried in windows also...but in vain
<Fuchs> psykasso: iotop, yes
<Gnea> babu__: as administrator
<Gnea> babu__: ?
<jrib> waza-ari: thus I don't really see a case where such a command would be used...
<babu__> yes!!!
<Natsirt_> join #spip
<waza-ari> jrib: your right, it is not very usefull. i intended to do something else and was searching my files now :)
<rtyuio> hello there
<Gnea> babu__: what is the name of the program you removed? and you did it from control panel->add/remove programs?
<rtyuio> ppl
<jrib> waza-ari: oh, a 3rd scenario: if it expands to only 2 files, it will rename the first thing to the last thing :)
<psykasso> Fuchs, here's the xsession-errors
<psykasso> http://pastebin.com/b04kG7Dr
<jrib> waza-ari: what did you intend?
<babu__> yes i did it from control panel
<Gnea> babu__: it's possible the program needs another step to finish removing, perhaps it has other components installed under the same name
<waza-ari> jrib: since it was my home-dir, there where many more files. but i found them in the last remaining folder which is there :)
<rtyuio> i can't able to install java on i got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/560619/ could anyone tell what's wrong ?
<Fuchs> psykasso: nothing special in there as well (besides the fact that you are using a hack for skype video support, and a firefox plugin (probably flash) is running amok. Should not be the root cause of the problems, though.
<Ormie> Hello
<babu__> no i checked it....one doubt why it cannot be removed from ubuntu also??
<Ormie> Is there mIRC For ubuntu?
<Gnea> babu__: how are you trying to remove it from ubuntu? what steps exactly
<Gnea> Ormie: there's x-chat
<psykasso> Fuchs, yeah .... just a sec for iotop
<itsme2011> sipior: Yes, this method will resolve my issues, I have already tried it, but i was looking for nm-applet to work, since typing commands (pppoeconf) every time to connect to internet is annoying.
<Fuchs> rtyuio: this has nothing to do with java, but rather other packages wich seem to be broken
<Ormie> Gnea, I need mIRC to build bots
<MWesten> bilalakhtar:  Thanks!, Ubuntu is great, this issue just started with 10.10 and yes, I have all the updates.
<rtyuio> well what's the solutioN ? Fuchs
<Gnea> Ormie: what sort of bots?
<Fuchs> rtyuio: there seems to be aproblem with the grub-pc (your bootloader) package, it fails to configure it properly
<Fuchs> rtyuio: hard to say.  sudo apt-get -f install would be worth a try
<babu__> i tried rm -rf /media/Backups/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/
<MWesten> bilalakhtar:  The macchanger command is working as always, the thing is the MAC suddenly changes again to the original one
<babu__> it shows the error rm: cannot remove `/media/Backups/Program Files (x86)/Adobe/Adobe Bridge CS3': Directory not empty
<sipior> itsme2011: the link presented shows you how to start the link at system boot.
<Gnea> babu__: try another folder in /media/Backups/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/
<waza-ari> jrib: i tried to build a command which moves all files with some specific endings and with no ending at all. That was just some stuff written down and i accidently hit enter :)
<rtyuio> sorry i don't get you
<babu__> same error
<rtyuio> i asked you what i have to do ? Fuchs
<Ormie> Gnea, My job on IRC is to build bots and customer can ask to write this or/and that sort of bots
<Fuchs> rtyuio: trying   sudo apt-get -f install    in order to try to fix the grub-pc package
<Gnea> babu__: okay, try it like this:  rm -rf /media/Backups/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/Adobe/Adobe\ Bridge\ CS3
<Pici> Ormie: You can run mIRC under WINE, but there is no native version of mIRC for Linux. Period.
<psykasso> Fuchs, nah ... the disks are idle mostly ...
<MWesten> bilalakhtar:  I'm using 10.10, I didn't have the problem with 10.04
<babu__> same error
<Ormie> Pici, Ok
<Gnea> Ormie: yes, but are the bots for freenode channels?
<Ormie> Gnea, No is Gazionet
<Fuchs> psykasso: then I have no idea despite some hardware stresstests, if you say that this happens on windows as well
<rtyuio> no same error Fuchs
<Gnea> babu__: like this:  sudo rm -rf /media/Backups/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/Adobe/Adobe\ Bridge\ CS3
<itsme2011> sipior: yes, but I have other users, whom I don not want to connect to Internet, this method will connect any users who "logs in" to internet, I used to avoid this happening, by using nm-applet.
<babu__> same error
<Gnea> Ormie: oh, #gazionet?
<rtyuio> the thing that  i can't understand my virtual machine is fresh, i just done a new install how that it possible to get that error ? Fuchs
<Ormie> No
<sipior> itsme2011: well, do what you have to, i guess.
<Fuchs> rtyuio: what version of ubuntu are you using, and is there any kind of special configuration such as a custom kernel?
<itsme2011> sipior: Thanks for the try, I guess, I will be using ifconfig everytime then.
<Fuchs> ah, a virtual machine
<rtyuio> lucid 10.04
<Gnea> babu__: what is output of this command:  mount | grep Backups
<psykasso> Fuchs, thanx mate :) ... I'll try the stress program ... I guess it can be some sort of hardware malfunction
<Ormie> Gnea, No There is a network named "gazionet" Want to go there?
<[bean]> rtyuio: is it a piix4 error, talking bout bios?
<bazhang> !ot | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ormie> Ah
<Gnea> Ormie: no thank you
<Ormie> Ok
<[bean]> if so, thats a known problem, but i dont think its so much a bug
<[bean]> it means you dont have an ide
<babu__> /dev/sda5 on /media/Backups type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<MWesten> I was answering to some old conversation about an old issue, sorry, I'll repost my question
<Fuchs> rtyuio: that is strange. What software are you using to create and run the virtual machine?
<rtyuio> i don't know i post everything here [bean] http://paste.ubuntu.com/560619/
<rtyuio> xen
<rtyuio> why ?
<MWesten> I'm testing some settings on my network, so I'm using "macchanger" so I can change my MAC Address (Wlan0), it always been working fine, but now, it changes, but after some time (say 20 mins) it suddenly changes again to the original one. This is happening in Ubuntu 10.10 because in 10.04 never happened before. Thanks for your help.
<Gnea> babu__: okay, try this command:  mkdir /media/Backups/test
<queso> Could someone point me to a guide on setting up PPTP VPN via commandline on Ubuntu Linux (latest stable version)?
<Gnea> babu__: does it work?
<[bean]> rtyuio: it says your grub config is messed up or something. i dont understand french
<psykasso> Fuchs, btw installing stress i saw in iotop that my disk was reading/writing very slowly with big pauses ...
<babu__> ya
<Fuchs> psykasso: you might consider reading the hdparm output, then
<Fuchs> psykasso: plus reading out smart values with smartctl or similar, to see whether the disk is dying
<Fuchs> rtyuio: I wonder whether this might be a xen problem, then
<Fuchs> rtyuio: the problem is that the configure script of the grub-pc package fails, due to communication failure with devicemapper
<sss> !controls | sss
<ubottu> sss, please see my private message
<Fuchs> rtyuio: so basically you can't install anything now, not only java, as it will try to configure the unconfigured grub-pc package, which will fail
<Gnea> babu__: now try:  rm -rf /media/Backups/test
<MichaelDobrovits> hi guys, i have a pe32 windows executable containing camera footage, and i need somehow to extract one of the movies in the executable, tried objdump to see what's inside heres the output http://pastebin.com/KzvK2waq
<babu__> worked
<rtyuio> ok i get Fuchs so i have to fix on my xen
<rtyuio> istall !
<waza-ari> Hey all, my laptop doesnt boot anymore (ubuntu 10.04) since it had an instant poweroff due to empty battery... i alwas get the following error when trying to start: "status: {DRDY ERR} ... failed command: READ DMA EXT ... end_request: i/O error, dev sda, sector 299777953" and lots of other stuff... my windows 7 on the other partiotions starts and from there i can also access my ext3 filesystem. any idea where this comes from?
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: again?
<ray> hi all
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: boot to liveCD and test your RAM and test your partition health
<compdoc> waza-ari, sounds like a hard drive problem
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: since when are video files kept within an .exe?
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, i have an executable camera footage of a security camera
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: what is the make and model number of the camera please
<ray> which is better POL or Wine?
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, the file contains somesort of a player and 14 channel video
<ActionParsnip> ray: playonlinux is a wrapper app for wine
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: so run it in wine
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, it's a security camera
<psykasso> Fuchs, hdparm http://pastebin.com/T19bvn6D
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: yes, and it has a make/model
<ActionParsnip> ray: they are not exclusive, so comparing is not possible
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: Ram i dont think since windows on the same machine is workling perfectly... but i'll test the partition... which tool? fschk?
<ajah> i formated usb flash drive with gparted to fat16 and fat32 and i cant boot it whats wrong
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, just a second i saw the model somewhere inside the file
<ray> for Starcraft 2?
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: it's still wise to test the RAM as RAM i very sensitive to sudden voltage changes
<babu__> wat????????
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: you can't get it off of the camera itself?
<ActionParsnip> ray: check the appdb
<erUSUL> waza-ari: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<Gnea> babu__: eh?
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: yes use fsck, look at the man page when you get to the live desktop
<babu__> tell something
<erUSUL> waza-ari: can be a loose cable can be not enough power for the sat disks can be that the disk is daying ....
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, from strings player.exe i get at the end of file TibetSystem.DVR
<Gnea> babu__: perhaps that directory doesn't need to be removed
<Fuchs> psykasso: I would need a bit more than that. I am not sure whether it was the -I or -a parameter, but there was one showing all information
<ActionParsnip> ray: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBq8HLfsKTo
<babu__> wat's this silly ans
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: try it like this:  strings -a player.exe | less
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, tried vbox with record my desktop but it doesn't show anything but blank
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: it has DRM
<MichaelDobrovits> tried strings filename.exe | grep -i drm with no output
<sss> How do I install JRE and eclipse for programming in Java?
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, tried strings filename.exe | grep -i drm with no output
<ActionParsnip> !java | sss
<ubottu> sss: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erUSUL> sss: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<ActionParsnip> sss: eclipse is in the repos
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: no, I mean that it is using Digital Rights Management, so you cannot record the video using a screencapture unless you record it outside of vbox
<sss> thanks, all
<ajah> i have and a unformated usb flash drive  how to format it
<ActionParsnip> ajah: use gparted
<waza-ari> ajah: use gparted
<ActionParsnip> ajah: or fdisk then mk2fs if you relish cli ;)
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, tried also in windows and it has some sort of Digital Rights Managment because in windows it records a blank screen
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: then don't record it in windows
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, somehow the player passes the driver or something so the recording program cannot capture it
<brontosaurusrex> was there an upgrade related wifi problem lately?
<elb0w> http://pastie.org/1514818 how do I resolve this properly?
<ikonia> MichaelDobrovits: right, so we are not going to help you bypass that
<elb0w> I dont care about installing the JDK
<ikonia> MichaelDobrovits: think we need to stop this in #ubuntu
<MichaelDobrovits> tried in vbox it didn't worked but i'll try in wine
<psykasso> Fuchs, detailed : http://pastebin.com/f6avSc9n
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, this the files objdump -x , http://pastebin.com/SYAk3XJ7
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ikonia> MichaelDobrovits: please stop
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: yeah, that's not going to work
<ajah> ActionParsnip, doesnt displayed in devices
<ActionParsnip> ajah: in the devices menu?
<Fuchs> psykasso: udma6 is correct. Do some stress tests, might have broken hardware.
<ajah> ActionParsnip, yes
<[bean]> MichaelDobrovits: i think people already stated they are not going to help you bypass drm
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | ray
<ubottu> ray: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Gnea> !piracy | MichaelDobrovits
<ubottu> MichaelDobrovits: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> ajah: then in a terminal run: dmesg | tail -n 15    use http://pastie.org   to give the output.
<DarkStar1> Is there a way to check for the installed SSL version in use on my system?
<MichaelDobrovits> no piracy dudes, i got this after someone stole my friends dog near a store then he took the movie from them but he can't do with the movie anything and the police in israel doesn't seem to care so we try to put this movie on youtube just for people to see the dog and the man who took the dog maybe it can help bring the dog back
<ikonia> DarkStar1: openssl version (command)
<erUSUL> DarkStar1: openssl library version?
<DarkStar1> Yeah
<ikonia> MichaelDobrovits: enough please
<erUSUL> !info libssl
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: see, you just legitimized what we said.
<[bean]> MichaelDobrovits: its not the point that your country don't care. that dont make it legal
<waza-ari> DarkStar1: dpkg -al | grep libssl
<erUSUL> !info libssl0.9.8
<ubottu> libssl0.9.8 (source: openssl): SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.3 (maverick), package size 846 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<bEnn> hi all
<MichaelDobrovits> k guys
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: http://pastie.org/1514833
<ajah> ActionParsnip,  http://pastie.org/1514831
<Pici> DarkStar1: As ikonia said.  The command you want is `openssl version`
<MichaelDobrovits> thanks, i understand the situation.
<Gnea> MichaelDobrovits: sorry for your friend's loss, not sure why someone would want to steal a dog in the first place.
<DarkStar1> ikonia: Thanks
<sss> How can I make Ubuntu alert me in a certain hour?
<ActionParsnip> ajah: is the Ubuntu OS in a vmware system?
<ActionParsnip> sss: look into the 'at' command
<DaGeek247> sss and the 'sleep' command
<ActionParsnip> sss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   has a good example of at , at the bottom of the screen
<MichaelDobrovits> Gnea, that's what i said when it happened. it's not even a special breed it's just some mix, anyway thank you all.
<ajah> ActionParsnip, sorry i forgot that either the host or guest can use the usb
<ActionParsnip> ajah: so its in a virtual system?
<bazhang> ajah, what version of vbox
<ActionParsnip> ajah: or vmware..?
<ajah> ActionParsnip, now is displayed in gparted
<ActionParsnip> ajah: cool
<ajah> ActionParsnip, but i cant format it
<ajah> ActionParsnip, partition tab format is not visible
<ActionParsnip> ajah: you need to create a partition first, you don't format USB sticks
<ActionParsnip> ajah: you need to make a partition, then format it
<ActionParsnip> ajah: be 100% sure that you are manipulating the right device or you can break stuff
<ajah> ActionParsnip, pretty sure its 3.75 gbs
<MikeH> Hi guys, I've just been looking at the upnpd guide on ubuntu.com (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/firewall/Linux_UPnP_Internet_Gateway_Device_%28linux-idg%29), and after installing linux-igd there is no /etc/default/upnpd
<MikeH> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ajah: as long as you are sure, go for it
<ActionParsnip> MikeH: try:  sudo fine / -name "upnpd"   should give a clue
<wedwo-> Hi, I have a minimal Maverick install with xfce4 desktop (and no GDM or XDM). Is there any way to get xfce to boot without having to log in and type "startx"?
<trinikrono_> wedwo-: can you just install xubuntu?
<wedwo-> trinikrono_, it's on a P2 box and the full install is too big
<Mario__> hi, i have some problems with my cpu under kubuntu 10.10 with kubuntu-beta ppa installed. cpu is an amd t1090 be o.c. to 4 ghz. but kubuntu only shows me 2.8 ghz under /proc/cpuinfo ... i have already disabled "ondemand" with rcconf and uninstalled everything which seems to be throttle the cpu ... does anybody have a solution how my kubuntu can work with th 4 ghz?? (under archlinux with the same kde - 4.6 - everything works fine)
<ray> has anyone successfully play on bnet using POL or Wine?
<ActionParsnip> wedwo-: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/01/01/enable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-9-10-server/
<Gnea> ray: what's POL?
<Roasted_> Has anybody used Zentyal to configure a FreeRadius server on Ubuntu? I'm curious if the access points that I am to set up with Zentyal/Ubuntu are to get DHCP addresses or if they must be static.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: play on linux
<ray> PlayONLinux
<ray> it seems NO....
<ray> or a PIA
<pavanai> how to setup meego virtual device?
<wedwo-> ActionParsnip, much appreciated
<DaGeek247> !playonlinux > DaGeek247
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono_: installing XUbuntu may include a tonne of unneeded apps, minimal allows you to build up rather than have to strip out the stuff you don't need
<bEnn> hi all, is there anyway to use Adobe Fireworks CS4 without using virtualbox?
<bazhang> bEnn, check the appdb?
<ActionParsnip> bEnn: sure, just install it in the windows install as normal
<bazhang> !appdb | bEnn
<ubottu> bEnn: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> bEnn: it will probably run a LOT slower
<sss> How do I run Java applet in browser? I installed OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime, but Chrome shows plug-in missing
<ActionParsnip> sss: you may need to link the java plugin file to the plugins folder
<DaGeek247> sss install the 'restricted' package in app center.
<bEnn> installing windows? pehhh :) @ubottu dont tried appdb, im trying, @ActionPasnip nope, not slower but i hate to see windows desktop :)
<zs1otb_> how can I get the NTP server to be u to date during the day? I have ntpd installed but the one machine is losing time during the day. I need the machine to have the correct time displayed all throught the day as it is used in a radio broadcasting studio.
<xxx> mari4o
<xxx> hey guys
<llutz_> zs1otb_: add a cronjob running ntpdate
<Guest69172> HELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Guest69172> MADAFAKAZ
<FloodBot1> Guest69172: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajah> how can i burn an iso on usb
<sss> ActionParsnip,  what is IcedTea Java Plug-in?
<Guest69172> hey guys
<Guest69172> :)
<bazhang> ajah, what iso
<Guest69172> anyone from macedonia
<Guest69172> ?
<ActionParsnip> sss: just searching my OS
<Guest69172> wtf are you burning an Ubuntu iso ?
<ActionParsnip> ajah: use usb-creator
<sss> ActionParnsip, do I need that?
<ajah> bazhang, iso with windows xp installation
<Guest69172> and whats the problem ?
<DaGeek247> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> Guest69172, watch the language
<zs1otb_> llutz_ according to Ubuntu ntpdate has been replaced in 10.04 by ntpd?
<ray> is it worth trying to play bnet or just keep the windoze for bnet?
<ActionParsnip> sss: try:  cd /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so
<llutz_> zs1otb_: i never used ntpd but i guess it should work too when been called from a cronjob
<sedegfdgfdg> http://our-files.ucoz.ru/
<sipior> ray: if you're planning on serious gaming, just dual-boot and save yourself a heap of trouble.
<ActionParsnip> ray: if it's needed then keep it I guess, the guys in #winehq may know
<zs1otb_> thanks, will try it but is ther no other option?
<jccorrea> hi
<DaGeek247> hi jccorrea
<jccorrea> hi DaGeek247
<llutz_> zs1otb_: buy new hardware, where the clock runs correct. ;)
<ray> i was hoping but now i know. this is the start of my 3rd day on Ubuntu...up to this point its all good
<joshb> hello, im running ubuntu on an MSi G41-P28 mainboard, but i messed up my sound it seems, one app says re-install media_player_gstream, how do i fix this ? thx
<sss> ActionParnsip, thank you
<jccorrea> DaGeddk247 do you know something about editing joomla template
<bazhang> jccorrea, try #joomla
<zs1otb_> <llutz_>it is a new machine..... LOL
<DaGeek247> jccorrea, no.
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 do you know something about editing joomla template
<sipior> zs1otb_ have you verified that ntp is actually contacting an authoritative time server?
<jccorrea> know a chanell for it?
<vbeh> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! vbeh todd_dsm slacker sss seele0x alx_ jccorrea root__ a3m-nix mirsal ugliefrog tankdriver engled joshb latulipe Guest69172 MuNk` aperson arunce slow-motion appi_uppi sword_less bfiller ecanto maxwave3 alexM jean-claude bandicoot da
<vbeh> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! DarkStar1 MetaBot zaid_h awolfson FloodBot3 Ertyle elb0w brontosaurusrex LjL-Temp protie awe afancy DaGeek247 andrejpan ModuleC rgoytacaz GanjaReefer BluesKaj jacquesdupontd kermit aksr behanw ajah pascalaldo FunnyLookinHat Kasjopaj
<vbeh> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! wonderbear kostajh swood iceflatline n_crm_ waza-ari Hiz c2tarun Big_bear ack rahadian R3m0t3_f1X GH1234 mican matrixa1 JackLeo iredux WebDawg AaronMT compdoc acuster BuZZ-dEE krfs smerz ukine_work dimm snikker lduros eurythmia QPri
<vbeh> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! Error404NotFound renatofilho fukuyamaggoooo72 elleniko tgywa JedaY larry1 pmcgowan frostero daniel seemawn Afrix randy_ llutz_ ecolitan Frozenball skip sabalaba Aldus gtriderxc m_tadeu mirek2 abhijain chtipowa ericm|ubuntu luis_lope
<vbeh> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! Fireblazto tommi Gurty MadViking codemagician drspeedo geraudk2000 Fireblasto sacarlson tmus linxeh bubuzzz_ Guest12638 greppy adac adante S711 CripperZ nanase WaB Squarism oski chombee T-One |_ocke vultraz oln brianchidester Karen_
<Gnea> oh man
<FloodBot1> vbeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> yay internet monkeys.
<bazhang> jccorrea, yes I told you #joomla
<DaGeek247> hi Monty.
<jccorrea> thanks
<Gnea> wonder if we can petition to have ##politics moved to another irc network
<MuNk`> its more depressing they make the assumption everyone on the internet is american >.>
<zs1otb_> <sipior>no how do you do that?
<dfnwe> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! dfnwe e-DIO-t avdi thekilzer plainhao magnesium todd_dsm seele0x alx_ root__ a3m-nix mirsal ugliefrog tankdriver engled joshb latulipe Guest69172 MuNk` aperson arunce slow-motion appi_uppi sword_less bfiller ecanto maxwa
<dfnwe> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! tfilipczuk DarkStar1 MetaBot zaid_h awolfson FloodBot3 Ertyle elb0w brontosaurusrex LjL-Temp protie awe afancy andrejpan DaGeek247 rgoytacaz GanjaReefer BluesKaj jacquesdupontd kermit aksr behanw ajah pascalaldo FunnyLoo
<dfnwe> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kostajh swood iceflatline n_crm_ waza-ari Hiz Big_bear ack R3m0t3_f1X GH1234 mican matrixa1 JackLeo iredux WebDawg AaronMT compdoc acuster BuZZ-dEE krfs smerz ukine_work dimm snikker lduros eurythmia QPrime komputes smet
<dfnwe> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! fukuyamaggoooo72 elleniko tgywa JedaY larry1 pmcgowan frostero daniel seemawn Afrix randy_ llutz_ ecolitan Frozenball skip Aldus gtriderxc m_tadeu mirek2 abhijain chtipowa ericm|ubuntu luis_lopez Hovek nyar12 copernic kr
<dfnwe> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! codemagician drspeedo geraudk2000 Fireblasto sacarlson tmus linxeh bubuzzz_ Guest12638 greppy adac adante S711 CripperZ nanase WaB Squarism oski chombee T-One |_ocke vultraz oln brianchidester Karen_m insmod BiDOrD Tallk
<FloodBot1> dfnwe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> MuNk`: it tends to be more than just nationally-oriented
<Gnea> but anyway
<todd_dsm> Gnea: how about we move it to ##repubicans.clowns.fart ?
<kiddiefck> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kiddiefck TMKCodes SA-Geoff avdi thekilzer plainhao magnesium todd_dsm seele0x alx_ root__ a3m-nix mirsal ugliefrog tankdriver engled joshb latulipe Guest69172 MuNk` aperson arunce slow-motion appi_uppi sword_less bfiller ecant
<kiddiefck> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! alec mtlith mbeierl tfilipczuk DarkStar1 MetaBot awolfson FloodBot3 Ertyle elb0w brontosaurusrex LjL-Temp awe afancy andrejpan DaGeek247 rgoytacaz GanjaReefer BluesKaj jacquesdupontd kermit aksr behanw ajah pascalaldo FunnyLook
<kiddiefck> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! wonderbear kostajh iceflatline n_crm_ waza-ari Hiz Big_bear ack R3m0t3_f1X GH1234 mican matrixa1 JackLeo WebDawg AaronMT compdoc acuster BuZZ-dEE krfs smerz ukine_work dimm snikker lduros eurythmia QPrime komputes smethia oi-po
<FloodBot1> kiddiefck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goltoof> :(  I want my channel back!
<QPrime> wtf?
<sipior> zs1otb_: check your logs
<zs1otb_> <sipior>will do
<kmsn> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kmsn arunce TMKCodes SA-Geoff avdi thekilzer plainhao magnesium todd_dsm seele0x alx_ mirsal ugliefrog tankdriver engled joshb latulipe Guest69172 MuNk` aperson slow-motion appi_uppi sword_less bfiller ecanto maxwave3 alexM jean-claud
<zs1otb_> thanks
<zs1otb_> bfn
<geraudk2000> ##politics
<BluesKaj> not to worry, the ops will take care of these flood trolls
 * QPrime quickly makes a contribution to his nearest Democratic office...
<TMKCodes> Is there a way to block usage of applications for certain amount of time?
<sipior> zs1otb_: grep for ntpd or the like. should be clear straightaway.
<tehbaut> what's green mean in a file listing via ls?
<neko> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! neko protie aaron__ Stormed DasEi arunce TMKCodes SA-Geoff avdi plainhao magnesium todd_dsm seele0x alx_ mirsal ugliefrog tankdriver engled joshb latulipe MuNk` aperson slow-motion appi_uppi sword_less bfiller ecanto maxwave3 alexM
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: executable
<mbeierl> tehbaut: it means the file has execute permissions set
<tehbaut> ah, thanks
<ubuntuluver> hello i have question for developers
<nexes> Is this actually being done by the person mentioned, kunwon1, or is this spambot actually trying to make that channel look bad?
<waza-ari> does somethink like usb-creator exist to make a bootable systemrescuecd on usb? My laptop doesnt seem to boot from dvd-rom... seems this one also is broken..
<ubuntuluver> today i was reading this and was shocked http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<goltoof> can't they just block any thread containing "kunwon1" ?
<ubuntuluver> >Why 48-bit and not 64-bit? There are some limitations that would need to be fixed before making Ext4 fully 64-bit capable, which have not been addressed in Ext4.
<joshb> kunwon is one of the ##politics idiots
<goltoof> or Liberals and leftists?
<ubuntuluver> why does ext4 not support 64bit
<bazhang> ubuntuluver, you just tried this. not here
<mrmist> nexes: most likely the latter, it's just the latest round of spam.
<compdoc> ubuntuluver, it does
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuluver: it does, I have 64Bit Linux OSes installed on Ext4
<ubuntuluver> compdoc no it doesnt r u stupid read my quote
<Dcite> ubuntuluver: What are you talking about? I'm using ext4 on a 64bit system..
<nexes> mrmist: Ah, okay. Then I suppose I should feel bad that the guy is probably getting hammered with angry PMs.
<compdoc> hes not be talking about a 64bit OS
<sipior> ActionParsnip: he's talking about the block addressing, which is currently 48-bit.
<[bean]> ubuntuluver: canonical doesnt make ext4, they just use it
<ActionParsnip> sipior: yeah just found out
<bazhang> lets move on please
<tehloki> Hi. I'm running wubi with windows 7 and I just did an update and grub no longer loads when i choose the ubuntu option from the win7 bootloader. It just looks for wubildir, finds it on hd0,1, then restarts. is this a known issue? what should i do
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuluver: dude, the maximum filesize (for 1 individual file) is 16Tb and the biggest partition is 1 Exabyte. Why does it need to be bigger?
<tehloki> it seems like every time i update grub in ubuntu, it breaks the boot process with wubi
<sgo11> hi, some websites only work under mobile browser, but not linux PC browser. how to access them within linux PC? install a mobile browser on PC? modify the browser config files? thanks.
<[bean]> ActionParsnip: he got kicked
<sipior> tehloki: your mistake, frankly, is using wubi :-)
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he's gone. known issue
<goltoof> sgo11:  what browser do you use?
<tehloki> heh. wubi page tells me to come here for help
<ActionParsnip> [bean]: thanks
<tehloki> re; sipior
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks
<sgo11> goltoof, chrome, firefox.
<tehloki> is there a better place?
<goltoof> sgo11:  keep in mind some websites load a different page for mobile devices, ie m.google.com
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: your statement is like "640k are enough" :)
<sipior> tehloki: no, i'm afraid there isn't (to my knowledge)
<Dcite> Is WUBI effectively a persistent USB install on hard disk?
<tehloki> it's a virtual disk thing
<sgo11> goltoof, yeah, that's why I am trying to access mobile version under PC. how to do that? thanks.
<goltoof> sgo11:  it's not a config in the browser, but how the site is built to look on mobile vs pc browsers
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: I look after fairly chunk SQL servers at work and never seen a single 1Tb file
<itsme2011> Unable to change my MTU value in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: its an installation of Ubuntu in a disk image file which sits on (crappy) ntfs
<pedolove> kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! pedolove NEXUS-6 herbmonk fukuyamaggoooo72 itsme2011 sss monk mussb KojiroAK multipass fcuk112 kunwon1 sgo11 tehloki k1l b33r_ zilux halvors1 sideone Spacewalker protie Stormed DasEi arunce TMKCodes SA-Geoff avdi plainhao magnesium
<tehloki> wtf
<goltoof> sgo11:  know what the address is for the mobile webpage... for example mobile.godaddy.com
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: the shortcomings of NTFS (fragmentation being one) will directly affect the Ubuntu performance
<DaGeek247> ops, kick the spambot: pedolove.
<itsme2011> Please help, I am Unable to change my MTU value in Ubuntu.
<k1l> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: "not yet". go back 10 yrs and recall what you'd thought about 2TB-hdds then
<jpds> DaGeek247/k1l: Already gone.
<gpc> Ignore the spam people, the bot already removed them
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: sure and in another 2 years we'll have another technology to tackle the issue
<goltoof> sgo11:  maybe there's some sort of plugin for emulating mobile browsing, anyway this is more of a browser issue, not ubuntu
<sipior> itsme2011: that's not true. you could change it perfectly well. you're better off stating the whole problem, including the fact that you don't want to set up your system to enable the link at boot.
<trinikrono_> anyone has any luck with ati 9550 and lucid?
<psykasso> Fuchs, thanx for the help. I guess that I'll figure smt out ...
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: the filesystems Ubuntu uses (except ext2) so not fragment due to journalling :)
<ActionParsnip> trinikrono_: with an xorg.conf file I can imagine it will be fine
<sgo11> goltoof, ok. I knew browser will send OS information etc.. to the web server when the browser accesses a website. maybe I can modify the information that a browser will send. but I don't know how to.
<itsme2011> sipior: sorry. i will rephrase my statement.
<goltoof> sgo11:  this is true, and based on that information it will meta refresh to the proper mobile url
<sgo11> goltoof, maybe I just install android sdk...
<sgo11> goltoof, that's too slow.
<goltoof> sgo11:  what are you trying to access?
<sipior> itsme2011: i just don't folks spending time looking for a solution, only to discover that there is another boundary condition that you neglected to mention :-)
<rumpe1> sgo11, http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2004/04/24/changinguseragent.html
<sgo11> rumpe1, thanks. :)
<sgo11> goltoof, not a particular website. just wondering if I can do it on PC.
<hard_day> Hi all , i try to install OpenLdap but this file slapd.conf don't create
<goltoof> sgo11: ff plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/
<sgo11> goltoof, this is very cool. ^_^ thanks.
<Encry9> how to delete file with cli? I tried rm -rf /home/Encry9/file.flv, it wont delete, yet gave me no errors either
<sipior> Encry9: try it without the "-rf" first :-)
<DasEi> Encry9: carefull with -rf
<Encry9> ok
<waza-ari> Okay, i started a rescuedisk now. "fsck /dev/sda5" just gives me "clean, 763246&8503296 files..."
<itsme2011> I am unable to permanently change my MTU value in Ubuntu 10.10,
<itsme2011> I have tried editing files "/etc/network/interfaces" and "/etc/ppp/options". I can only change it temporarily using command "ifconfig".Please help.
<DasEi> Encry9: r=whole dir, f=force
<ikonia> itsme2011: you should be using network manager
<Encry9> DasEi: good thing it didnt work then :)
<itsme2011> ikonia: yes, I am using nm-applet.
<ikonia> itsme2011: ok, so why are you messing with /etc/interfaces  and ifconfig ?
<DasEi> Encry9: obviousley a typo in the path saved you there
<tzaeru> mh, is it generally possible to install a distro (ubuntu in this case) on top of another distro while the comp is running? :P
<Gnea> itsme2011: if you're using /etc/network/interfaces, then you give up using networkmanager
<DasEi> tzaeru: on top not, but in virtual
<trinikrono_> tzaeru: you want vitual box :D
<tzaeru> not really I don't :P
<llutz_> tzaeru: debootstrap
<tzaeru> problem mostly is that my CD drive broke aaaand the current distro's installation is such a mess
<tzaeru> that it'd take days to solve it
<robert__> im trying to share a folder and keep getting the error Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory) have no idea what to do
<trinikrono_> tzaeru: cant boot from usb?
<ikonia> robert__: testparm is a script samba uses to validate it's config
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: grab a 1Gb SD card or USB and boot that
<tzaeru> trinikrono_, no, too old bios :[
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: got a floppy drive?
<waza-ari> Hey all, my laptop doesnt boot anymore (ubuntu 10.04) since it had an instant poweroff due to empty battery... i alwas get the following error when trying to start: "res 51/01:93:a1:3f:de/01:00:11:00:00&e0 Emask 0x1 (device error) status: {DRDY ERR} ... failed command: READ DMA EXT ... end_request: i/O error, dev sda, sector 299777953" and lots of other stuff..
<tzaeru> no
<tzaeru> ooh, though, thinking of it, I do have a hardrive somewhere with ubuntu installed..
<robert__> should i uninstall samba and re install
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: dang, then take the drive out and put it in another system, install then put it back in
<sambagirlx> how can i get the usb devices to register in vbox? i did the sudo adduser command but it still wont show the usb devices in any vm i have.
<waza-ari> I started rescuedisk now, made fsck which showed claean and i could mount the filesystem without any errors... why doesnd my system boot?
<ikonia> robert__: did you actually install samba in the first place?
<goltoof> sambagirlx:  try #vbox
<tzaeru> ActionParsnip, that's a pretty good plan yeah :P
<bazhang> sambagirlx, which version of vbox
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: or you could set up a PXE boot server and boot from that if the system supports it
<bazhang> sambagirlx, from the repos or the website
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: you need virtualbox 4 from the site (closed source) for usb support
<sambagirlx> bazhang let me update the version first. as for asking in #vbox they never could figure it out
<robert__> yea when i first went to share my folder i hade to install samba and nfs
<sambagirlx> i did both i uninstalled the one for website and then i did it from the repo
<bazhang> sambagirlx, see what ActionParsnip just said
<repgahroll> how can i allow anyone to modify a partition after manual mount? I've tried to set the folder permission to 777, the device also...
<ikonia> robert__: I'd look at re-installing it then as testparm should come with it
<sambagirlx> ok actionparsnip thank you
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: i made fsck now, and there where no errors. i could also mount my filesystem from livesystem. Anyway i cant boot..
<sambagirlx> thanks everyone brb
<trinikrono_> tzaeru: you can try this scary one https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<ikonia> repgahroll: what file system is on it ?
<itsme2010> My Internet was down for last 4 minutes, if any one had prosted any replies, I request you repost it. I was known by username itsme2011.
<repgahroll> ikonia, ntfs
<ikonia> repgahroll: you can't, it's mounted in userspace for your user
<repgahroll> ikonia, nope... it's mounted as root
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: then reinstall grub2 to the drive and you should be ok
<sss> How do I install flash?
<ikonia> itsme2010: stop messing with /etc/interfaces and ifconfig and use network manager
<erUSUL> sss: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> sss: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ikonia> repgahroll: 1.) you shouldn't be logged in as root 2.) then only the root user will be able to use it
<robert__> whats the easy way to uninstall samba
<tzaeru> trinikrono_, need to try
<tzaeru> repartiotioning kinda sucks, was hoping to save both the disks -.O
<ikonia> robert__: open the package manager, search for samba click "uninstall"
<DasEi> robert__: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<repgahroll> ikonia, so... how can i mount it in order to use as a user? If only root is allowed to mount? =/
<trinikrono_> tzaeru: it would be better if you can use the other drive
<sambagirlx> here is something else that just started occurring today.  then i go to open up a usb device on my laptop it automatically launches vlc and when i open up movies directory or music vlc launches again.  what would cause this? it just  started this stuff.
<itsme2010> ikonia: Then, How do I resolve this issue?
<ikonia> repgahroll: you don't, fuser is userspace so won't allow it
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: i just did fsck /dev/sda5. or are there any more parameters i should have specified? Why should it be grub? but ill try as soon memtest finished its work...
<robert__> ok waznt sure if it waz easyer threw the terminal
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: read the man page, like I said
<ikonia> itsme2010: you use network manager to configure your card, and you clear down the entries you have made in the interfaces file
<ikonia> robert__: no
<repgahroll> ikonia, there should be a way. i just want to allow a user to write a partition.... =/ =/
<ikonia> repgahroll: there isn't a way
<ikonia> repgahroll: it's "USER" space
<repgahroll> i need to write things on that partition... that must be a way to do that.
<itsme2010> ikonia: ok, I deleted everything, in Interface file and saved it.
<sambagirlx> it is making some kind of association and vlc is default now
<ikonia> repgahroll: you're asking how to do it - I'm telling you "you can't" so saying "there must be a way" won't change it
<ikonia> itsme2010: I didn't say delete everything
<trinikrono_> repgahroll: you cant chmod it?
<ikonia> itsme2010: I said delete the entries you have made
<ikonia> trinikrono_: it's ntfs
<trinikrono_> :D
<bazhang> sambagirlx, so right click folder choose open with and select nautilus
<trinikrono_> repgahroll: its mounted?
<sambagirlx> when i rightclick bazhang it just launches the applicaiton
<Pici> repgahroll: How did you mount the drive? Using the terminal?
<repgahroll> trinikrono_, yep. it's mounted.
<llutz_> repgahroll: you want your users to write on a filesystem, not a partition. read about ntfs mount-options how to do it
<sambagirlx> there are no options
<trinikrono_> i would gksudo nautilus it :D
<itsme2010> ikonia: its ok, I had deleted entire file once, since then, the file contains only my entries.
<robert__> how do i make sure my ftp is working i installed proftpd
<bazhang> sambagirlx, create a folder on the desktop and right click it, bring up a menu
<Pici> robert__: Try to ftp to yourself.
<ikonia> itsme2010: then that's a problem as "lo" needs to be configured
<sambagirlx> i am now but i cant run vlc in root
<ActionParsnip> robert__: connect via ftp to localhost
<bazhang> sambagirlx, you ran vlc with sudo? why?
<repgahroll> Pici, yep.
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: you can but you shouldn't
<sambagirlx> no
<sambagirlx> bazhang i just mentioned it what is the problem is that all folders automatically launch vlc
<sambagirlx> all of um
<robert__> lol ive only been usein ubuntu well this is my second week so not sure how to ftp myself lol
<sambagirlx> i right click on anything and vlc launches
<bazhang> sambagirlx, and I told you how to adjust that
<itsme2010> ikonia; we are talking about "/etc/network/interfaces ", file right?
<ankgui>  /join #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> itsme2010: yes
<Pici> robert__: ftp localhost or use your favorite ftp client and connect to 'localhost'
<sambagirlx>   hold on bazhang
<ActionParsnip> robert__: in terminal run:    ftp yourusername@localhost
<repgahroll> well. in fact, chmodding the device solved the issue. thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> robert__: or use nautilus or an ftp client like gftp
<gaurdro> Is there any way to change arch (ie go from x86->x86_64) without performing a clean install?
<itsme2010> ikonia: Do I have to, reinstall ubuntu to recover that file?
<ActionParsnip> gaurdro: thats the only way
<sambagirlx> i did that just now bazhang
<trinikrono_> repgahroll: :D chmod wins
<ikonia> itsme2010: that's a bit over the top, there are examples on the internet
<jacquesdupontd> bon deja ya des gros con de vieux qui le regardent juste en face de moi et je sais pas ce qu'ils veulent  vraiment je vais leur mettre la pression ils vont se casser bon et les prix c'est pas moi qui les fait donc je peux rien changer c'est 25 x 5 125 je viens d'aller me casser les couilles au chiottes pour peser couper tout ca DONC
<jacquesdupontd> oosp
<bazhang> gaurdro, nope
<jhello> good night everyone~
<Oer> !fr | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> gaurdro: if you have more than 3Gb RAM you can install the PAE kernel
<sambagirlx> i  select music from dropdown menu and vlc launches instead of nautilus
<sambagirlx> or explorer
<Roasted_> Has anybody used Zentyal to configure a FreeRadius server on Ubuntu? I'm curious if the access points that I am to set up with Zentyal/Ubuntu are to get DHCP addresses or if they must be static.
<sambagirlx> maybe i need to reboot
<jhello> 这里有中国人吗
<mbeierl> repgahroll: the device permissions will revert with reboot.  I think you might need to put your users in the "disk" group as it has write perms on the permission by default.
<bazhang> sambagirlx, are you using some kind of tweak script?
<sambagirlx> i downloaded a bunch of torrents
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<joshb> hi, how do i re
<bazhang> !cn | jhello
<ubottu> jhello: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sambagirlx> thank that could be it?
<sambagirlx> brb
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: replace rhythmnbox with vlc in your head ;)
<itsme2010> ikonia: How do I know, which example to apply?
<jhello> 哈哈 总算见到中国人～
<gaurdro> Thanks ActionParsnip, bazhang
<ActionParsnip> joshb: what is 're'?
<ikonia> itsme2010: look at the example, and find one that fits just "lo" device
<bazhang> jhello, english here
<jhello> ok~
<repgahroll> mbeierl, uh. i'll keep that in mind! however, i'm aware that the permission will revert and that's the expected behavior. thank you.
<bazhang> jhello, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: if its a server,I'd use a static IP everytime
<joshb> action, typo, i was going to say "how do i re-install media_player_gstreamer ?
<mbeierl> repgahroll: just making sure :)
<jhello> yeah i have noticed that
<jhello> thx
<ActionParsnip> joshb: use tab to complete nicks ;)
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, it is a server, but my question wasn't about the "box" itself. I'm curious if the access points hooked up to the server should be DHCP or static.
<joshb> yea, ActionParsnip
<joshb> good point
<sambagirlx> oh i understand now for this forum use rhythmnbox instead of vlc or i mean opposite to substitute for this exercise ok.
<joshb> ActionParsnip: im very tired and i just want the stuff to work
<ActionParsnip> joshb: you can use software centre and mark the package name for re-installation
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, our current Windows Radius setup I believe hands out DHCP to the access points. But it has a lot of problems... problems that many users have told me that are non existent in FreeRadius land (linux based) which is why we're trying it. I'm just setting up at est environment and trying to understand if they should or should not be DHCP (the aps)
<sambagirlx> i see so i discovered a major bug in ubuntu or linux in general. i should get a reward :)
<joshb> ActionParsnip: that's under system
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: its not something I've used. You could trial both ways for 2 weeks to test maybe
<joshb> > administration>synaptic packagemanager right ?
<ActionParsnip> joshb: applications -> software centre   or synaptic under sytstem, your call
<bazhang> sambagirlx, what is that
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, my issue is I'm not even sure if DHCP is *possible* with Zentyal. That's all I'm trying to figure out.
<joshb> ActionParsnip: thx, been there before but couldn't locate it, but i'll try again
<sambagirlx> well it is on a need to know circumstance now bazhang sorry :)
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: okay, i ran fsck -n /dev/sda5 in order to check and there was "Error reading block 819532 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting niext inote from scan". how do you recommand to go on?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: while you read it, just change the word rhythmnbox in your head to vlc. This isn't new at all
<bazhang> sambagirlx, there is not a bug unless you file a bug report.
<DasEi> Roasted_: it is, and it dpends on your needs whether staic/dhcp.
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: gran the ultimate boot cd and use the manufacturers tool to test the drive
<sambagirlx> well i ran into the bug then.
<bazhang> sambagirlx, please do so if you think you  have truly found one
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: yes, but the guide gives a fix
<Roasted_> DasEi, have you used Zentyal? Because I'm just not seeing in the interface if its possible.
<sambagirlx> it was already encountered bazhang.
<sambagirlx> someone else encountered it prior to me. but it is still something that should be corrected in the future.
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: I think the power cut may have dmaged your drive in some way
<Roasted_> DasEi, our current setup I believe arranges the APs by MAC address, and just uses DHCP to them. This setup with Zentyal looks to be the opposite, where it manages by IP, and MAC ID isnt anywhere to be found.
<ikonia> sambagirlx: it can't be fixed if you don't report it
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: its fixable though, did you use the link to get fixed?
<ikonia> sambagirlx: either report it - or stop referencing it
<sambagirlx> i see it i'll report it i think i should it is rather a problem.
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: okay, then i first will try to safe as much data as possible on my external device
<joshb> ActionParsnip: im installing ghecko_media player..
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: wy do you not have a backup?
<Bridge|> anyone know why my nis client on ubuntu (meerkat) keep giving this error: dpkg: version 'nis_2.17-18' bad syntax: invalid character in version number. (this was the version meerkat decided to download from the repositioy, so i dont see why it would be wrong version).... sorry i'm kinda lost here and we've been working on this for a while now with no sucess
<sambagirlx> thanks brb
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: no, not of all files..
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: the power outage could have fried the IDE, then where is your data?
<DasEi> Roasted_: I recently tried in virtual box, so no "productional" experience, but dhcp on linux works as static does, If your machines often change, use dhcp, else static is one setup, and then less trouble with things like arp going bad
<ikonia> Bridge|: is/was NIS working on this machine at all
<ikonia> !info nis
<ubottu> nis (source: nis): clients and daemons for the Network Information Service (NIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.17-31 (maverick), package size 191 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ActionParsnip> Bridge|: redownload the file
<Bridge|> yea it tries to bind to ypserv then gives that error after a few mins
<sambagirlx> what is wierd is that the solution exists but it is still occuring. so that is a bug that needs to be reported again i guess.
<ikonia> sambagirlx: if it's reported, it doesn't need reporting again
<ikonia> sambagirlx: if it's not reported, it needs reporting
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: it also happens when people mess with default apps and such
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: i can mount it in rescuesystem...
<Roasted_> DasEi, well my issue isn't really about what to use between dhcp and static. I'm just trying to understand if dhcp is even possible, because in the zentyal interface I'm just not seeing how it's possible. The only other curve ball is if we roll this out, then what? I'm trying to get a plan on how I can arrange all of our access points to connect to THIS server w/ static IPs as opposed to the Windows one without grabbing htem all out of the ceiling.
<Bridge|> it looks asthough nis client works, but after failed bind attemp I get the error talking about the version
<sambagirlx> so the issue is already reported then right actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: how can you have a bug for human error???
<ikonia> Bridge|: is the bind failure intermitent or all the time
<robert__> thank everyone who help me still waitin to see if my samba work but i can access my ftp from my windows 7 so i was happy about that lol
<Bridge|> all the time
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: is it a bug if some user delets all the files in /boot and the system no longer works after a cold boot, no its not
<sambagirlx> >:o
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: if a package install did it by accident, then yes there is a bug
<Bridge|> ikonia: we have ypserv running on a centOS box listening, and nis client on ubuntu
<sambagirlx>  ok ok ok don't beat me down. geez.
<DasEi> Roasted_: you define a subnet for the internal ip's and set your clients accordingly
<ikonia> Bridge|: ok, but does the yp bind on the ubuntu box ever work or does it fail all the time
<sambagirlx> i still didnt do anything to cause this situation as far as i recall.
<ActionParsnip> waza-ari: then you may need to use foremost to attempt to rescue the data from an unmounted partition. you will need a suitably sized partition mounted writable to spit the found data onto.I suggest you review your backup regime
<Roasted_> DasEi, did you just use freeradius or did you use zentyal in particular?
<Bridge|> ikonia: all the time
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: then check the bug doesn't already exist and if it doesn't, create it
<ikonia> Bridge|: so it's never worked ?
<Bridge|> ikonia:: no
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: just explaining what constitutes a bug :)
<ikonia> Bridge|: does the version match with this
<ikonia> !info nis | Bridge|
<ubottu> Bridge|: nis (source: nis): clients and daemons for the Network Information Service (NIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.17-31 (maverick), package size 191 kB, installed size 796 kB
<waza-ari> ActionParsnip: im currently simply using rsync to copy the data from internal harddisk to external usb disk. i hope to get the important data..
<sambagirlx> i know who a bug is :)
<DasEi> Roasted_: I had a look in zentyal recently, amongst other server slutions, but these things are similar in different distros
<waza-ari> and, be sure, i will review backup strategy...
<Bridge|> ikonia: it saays 3.17-18
<sambagirlx> i will ask Seveas about it.
<trinikrono_> sambagirlx: maybe you can join the bugsquad
<Roasted_> DasEi, I see. Little off topic to what I asked but based on what server solutions you found similar to Zentyal, what others did you find? I went with Zentyal because they seemed to have good support, plus when they were formerly ebox I know the forums thought highly of them as a whole. What others did you find worth mentioning?
<ikonia> Bridge|: ok, maybe worth doing an apt-get update, then seeing if apt-cache search nis shows the upgraded version ?
<waza-ari> but i have to go offline for now, since battery will be down again in a few minutes, so i have to use the ac-adapter of this machine...
<sambagirlx> i dont have any bugs i am clean as as whistle.
<waza-ari> i will come back when i rescued the data i could..
<DasEi> Roasted_: I'll pm you
<sambagirlx> brb let me try their solution to fix this
<Bridge|> ikonia: k i'll try this
<sambagirlx> ok this was what occured inode/directory=vlc.desktop;
<sambagirlx> still unsure how the association occured.
<ajah> is it possbile to make new partion from the unused space of existing partition
<bazhang> ajah, unallocated space?
<trinikrono_> ajah: i did it last night so yes
<ajah> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> ajah, see what trinikrono_ said
<ajah> trinikrono_, how
<ActionParsnip> ajah: you can resize partitions to make a new one
<sacarlson> ajah: I guess you can resize your partition to create another partition with gparted
<trinikrono_> it takes really long and dont do it too close ajah
<undecim> Where can I get a list of packages that are on the default Maverick install?
<ajah> i`ve got 52 gb ntfs drive and 15gb  unused i want to to turn this 15 gb in new partition
<undecim> ajah: So the 15GB isn't currently allocated to a partition?
<sambagirlx> inode/directory=vlc.desktop;
<sacarlson> undecim: try dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<ajah> undecim, it is located on partition
<sambagirlx> ajah use gparted and format it
<trinikrono_> ajah: i would make it 12gb :D you never know when you might need it
<undecim> sacarlson: Well, that would work if I were running a fresh install... I don't have access to one at the moment
<undecim> ajah: You will need to boot a LiveCD and use GParted
<trinikrono_> you can run sudo apt-get install gparted
<DasEi> !info zenytal
<ubottu> Package zenytal does not exist in maverick
<undecim> ajah: Though it's recommended that you make a backup of your important data first.
<ActionParsnip> undecim: could boot to an ubuntu install CD and run sacarlson's command there. running it on your current system shows the packages yuo have installed NOW, not the default ones
<sacarlson> undecim: install a fresh one in a virtualbox to create a list to compare
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: no need to install, just boot the livecd
<undecim> ActionParsnip: I know, but that would give me a list of the packages on the CD, which includes stuff not on the default install
<ajah> when i click ot create partition table it says this will erase all data on entire disk
<ajah> but i don`t want that
<ajah> or it is inevitable
<undecim> ajah: Don't create a new partition table
<sambagirlx> ajah use gparted
<ajah> i use gparted
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I guess that would work
<undecim> ajah: You need to resize the partition with the 15GB free
<undecim> ajah: Then you have the free space to make a new partition
<trinikrono_> ajah: make sure to backup
<robert__> how do i bridge my newtwork connection
<undecim> sacarlson: Yeah, I know, but that seemed a little overkill... I was hoping there is a page I can look at or a file on the LiveCD or something like that.
<feyd> how can I have MPD save its playback position / playlist when it shuts down?
<undecim> !ics | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sacarlson> undecim: ya something that takes about 30 secounds way over kill
<ajah> from partition menu doesnt display me the resize option
<Bridge|> ikonia: yea i updated apt-get check the version of nis client which is 3.17-31, still getting same error when trying to bind to ypserv on the centOS box
<undecim> sacarlson: I want to know what computer you have that can install Ubuntu in VBox in 30 seconds...
<sacarlson> undecim: you must have missed ActionParsnip suggested just boot a live cd and compare the list of that
<undecim> sacarlson: you missed my response to that message
<ikonia> Bridge|: just having a little read on version compatabilities
<Bridge|> k
<sacarlson> undecim: I think it must be a subset of what's installed, I"m not sure I never checked it
<Bridge|> ikonia: ypserv version 2.19 (incase u need it)
<sambagirlx> actionparsnips that thing worked thanks
<undecim> sacarlson: It is not a subset, because the default install does not include ubiquity (the Ubuntu installer)
<ActionParsnip> sambagirlx: simples :)
<ikonia> Bridge|: thank you
<MichaelDobrovits> how to get libv4l-dev 32bit for ubuntu 9.1 64bit to install wine
<sacarlson> undecim: true it might not include ubiquity
<feyd> can someone help me with MPD?
<farooki> Gnea u there?
<Gnea> farooki: yes
<farooki> Gnea its me man u helped me earlier with freebsd thing
<farooki> i got it working when i reinstalled it but i dunno if i removed old copy or not and a big problem came
<farooki> http://pickledpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/hp_splash1.jpg
<farooki> my laptop hangs there and doesnt go ahead
<farooki> exact on that screen on startup
<farooki> even it dont read bootable CD
<farooki> im on my other laptop now
<farooki> what should i do man ;\
<bazhang> !enter | farooki
<ubottu> farooki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<farooki> ok
<farooki> i am so messed up man i have paper on thursay and all my imp data on that laptop now i cant even use anything on that laptop it just hangs there
<farooki> on startup :(
<ActionParsnip> farooki: then its a hardware issue, as grub is not even loaded at that point
<ActionParsnip> farooki: use your backups to work on another system (if you have access to one)
<farooki> i dont have backup etc
<farooki> how can i fix this damn issue man i am so sad now
<ActionParsnip> farooki: why not, isn't the data important/
<farooki> i regret why i tried to learn linux/freebsd
<gsp2009> Good morning all... I can't browse SMB shares with nautilus without it crashing. I can mount shares on the local network manually though. Has anyone seen this problem?
<farooki> ActionParsnip its not imp after thursday
<farooki> and i need it now
<farooki> if u can help me somehow to on that laptop, i will be very thankful and I can even pay for it
<ActionParsnip> farooki: people will learn the hard way about backups
<farooki> now it is not a time to taunt me, i will fail in exam if i dont get it open
<ActionParsnip> farooki: you can boot to USB and get a desktop that way
<bazhang> farooki, keep it one line please. its impossible to follow you otherwise
<trinikrono_> farooki: if you press escape do you get anything
<farooki> ActionParsnip no i cant boot at all, i tried inserting bootable cds etc, none worked. it jut hangs at this screen http://pickledpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/hp_splash1.jpg and its the first screen that comes up when u iht power button
<ActionParsnip> farooki: if it doesn't boot at all I suggest you ask in ##hardware
<farooki> trinikrono_ i tried removing battery and putting it back, i tried esc, i tried all other keys still no good
<g_o_o> farooki: can you access the bios?
<feyd> can someone help me with MPD?
<farooki> no!! I pressed f2 f8 f1 nothing happens
<trinikrono_> feyd: what is mpd
<takoylhs> help
<ActionParsnip> farooki: its not an ubuntu issue
<feyd> trinikrono_: music player daemon?
<sacarlson> farooki: what is that the bios screen?  it's not ubuntu
<takoylhs> the flash player on ubuntu 64bit lags on fullscreen 1080p
<gsp2009> farooki, HP laptop?
<g_o_o> farooki: try other keys f10, del etc. to access the bios
<takoylhs> seems to loose frames? sync? a little compared to windows
<farooki> yes HP HDX 16t laptop
<trinikrono_> so whats the problem feyd
<takoylhs> not good performance on ubuntu 64bit Adobe Flash 1080p youtube videos
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: how did you istall flash?
<farooki> 4 GB ram, 500 gb HD
<farooki> i tried all keys possible
<sacarlson> farooki: maybe your keyboard esc key is broken try a usb or other plugin keyboard
<lazarus_> how do i turn off the login sound via ternimal
<gsp2009> farooki.. pm me
<trinikrono_> farooki: try taking out parts until it comes on
<takoylhs> i have installed flash  by downloading a file from adobe and copy to the plugin directory
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: can you please prefix text to me with my nick, just like i am to you
<weselko> hello
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: ok can you give the output of:   file /path/to/libflashplayer.so    (obviously change the /path/to bit to where you put the file)
<feyd> trinikrono_: so MPD is supposed to run as a system service, independent of a session, but the only way i've been able to run it is in my .xinitrc executed by the user
<gsp2009> farooki... this is a documented issue with HP memory card readers... they can cause the bios to hang at boot screen
<feyd> trinikrono_: I have my mpdconf in my home folder, but I want it to run on its own, I'm wondering if I need to move my config to the root directory
<feyd> trinikrono_: fairly certain that I tried that and had no luck
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip hi
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: like that?
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: can you give the output of the command I gave please (after you change it). Yes you address like that, you can use tab to autocomplete
<ajah> in gparted the keys in front of partition what refers to
<takoylhs> is it normal?
<weselko> Maybe anyone know how can I connect mouse and keyboard to ubuntu ? I'm using PC with Win7 and netbook with ubuntu PLEASE HELP
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: is it normal to have a slighty low performance compared to windows?
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: can you give the output of the command I gave
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: cant right now
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: flash works differently in windows as the whole OS is different
<gsp2009> farooki... I can help you... hello?
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: it doesnt works good
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: well until youo get the outpupt of the command we cant do anything
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: i mean its details but ....
<farooki> gsp2009 i pmed u
<farooki> tal to me in pm
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: your move dude
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: ok
<mattc__> guys a piece of software you should all know about: http://synergy-foss.org/
<mattc__> blown me away
<ActionParsnip> mattc__: please take it someplace else, this is support ONLY
<gsp2009> farooki... hmmm weird. Didn't get it. Damn empathy... I will send you one.
<farooki> ok
<mattc__> sorry ActionParsnip
<|Long|> i cant mount my drive can someone plz help?
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: its a little difference for example when an object moves its seems like the move is breaking
<farooki> u can talk here if ur pm is broken
<Canid> Hi... I'm having a problem whereby whenever I open the home folder from the Places menu, it opens Amarok and a box that says (100% of 67 B) ... but doens't open the home folder
<farooki> i cant see any pm from u
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip: also i have another greater problem
<|Long|> someone plz help?
<ActionParsnip> takoylhs: ask the channel and it may help
<takoylhs> ActionParsnip:  i tried to reinstall it and the installer stops to the downloading of the flash plugin!!!!!!
<sacarlson> |Long|: how have you tried to mount it?
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: you mount partitions, not drives
<weselko> Hey! I need some solution I have PC with Win7 and netbook with ubuntu and I want to use a keyboard and mouse for both
<Canid> Can anyone lend me a hand?
<|Long|> avid@lap-serv:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdf1
<|Long|> mount: can't find /dev/sdf1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Gabi-86> r
<ikonia> |Long|: you need to tell it where to mount
<|Long|> what did i do wrong there
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: then you will either need to add sdf1 in fstab, or add more options to the mount
<ikonia> Bridge|: can't see anything about incompatabilities
<Oer> weselko, buy an KVM switch, keyboard video mouse
<weselko> Hey! I need some solution I have PC with Win7 and netbook with ubuntu and I want to use a keyboard and mouse for both
<ActionParsnip> weselko: get a kvm, or you can use vnc
<sacarlson> |Long|: sudo  mkdir /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt
<|Long|> konia, what other info do i need to tell on fstab
<trinikrono_> feyd: so the problem is that music is not playing automatically?
<weselko> Oer: Maybe some software solution
<Canid> Hello, can anyone help me?
<ikonia> |Long|: you just need to tell it where to mount as ActionParsnip's example shows
<guspur> weselko use virtual boz
<Canid> Whenever I open the home folder from the Places menu, it opens Amarok and a box that says (100% of 67 B) ... but doens't open the home folder
<guspur> virtual box
<sacarlson> |Long|: if you don't provide a mount point it will look in /etc/fstab to see where it should mount it,  if none then it won't know were to put it
<ActionParsnip> Canid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<billfarrow> weselko: Use Synergy http://synergy-foss.org/
<skrite>  is there a quick command that will spit out a list of packages that i have installled ?
<ikonia> skrite: sudo dpkg -l
<ActionParsnip> |Long|: fyi, /dev/sdf is the drive, /dev/sdf1 is the partition, you are trying to mount the partition (Which you should), not the drive
<skrite> ikonia:
<skrite> ikonia: thanks
<Canid> Thank-you ActionParsnip
<feyd> trinikrono_: no, the problem is that MPD cannot be started from root, only from the user. Because of this, it's tied to the user session, which is what I want to avoid
<weselko> billfarrpw: tnx i will try
<jetboyjetgirl> now I've got the sansa fuze to work but the music won't show lol
<trinikrono_> feyd: i dont understand why you want to run as root though
<jetboyjetgirl> it was a USB 3.0 issue, had to do some key updates
<jetboyjetgirl> anyone else using the sansa fuze on ubuntu?
<trinikrono_> someone help feyd i am leaving
<ezra-s> jetboyjetgirl, I'm curious, what is that?
<jetboyjetgirl> What is what?
<jetboyjetgirl> sansa fuze?
<jetboyjetgirl> mp3 player
<EnrgySmth> hi
<Datz> hi, I just set a static address for eth0 through the network manager app. ifconfig shows the old local address. How do I force the new one?
<ubuntu> holllow
<ubuntu> yoyo
<ubuntu> ;d
<BluesKaj> Datz, did you set the staic address in /etc/network/interfaces or network manager ?
<ubuntu> Hi
<sacarlson> Datz: network manager should work but if that fails you can disable network manager and use ifconfig to change ip
<EnrgySmth> Datz :  try ifdown eth0  then ifup eth0 ?
<Datz> BluesKaj: network manager
<Datz> EnrgySmth: I'll try that
<ubuntu> how are u?
<BluesKaj> then make sure you turn off dhcp , Datz
<ubuntu> what`s up!!!!???
<jetboyjetgirl> ok, problem solved
<ubuntu> great;d
<Bridge|> ikonia: okay, thank you for trying :-) (sorry for late response had to run down for a little, my son was crying non stop)
<jetboyjetgirl> I guess i can't be "two-timing" using windows and ubuntu for my fuze lol :P
<BluesKaj> Datz, the best way to maintain a static IP on a network is to delete network manager and let network/interfaces run the configuration , as done here, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Matthew> Hey
<ubuntu> don`t wory be happy
<ubuntu> ;d
<Guest61863> Anyone know how to configure Synergy ????????
<ikonia> Bridge|: still looking at other things too
<EnrgySmth> I just tried the pipelining and other firefox performance tweaks - wow what a difference!
<Guest61863> Anyone know how to configure Synergy on windows 7 ?
<ikonia> Guest61863: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Guest61863> No. I'm using a PC with windows 7 and netbook with ubuntu
<markoso> hi i have a hdd i need to erase can i do that with ubuntu live
<Guest61863> and dont know how to configure
<ikonia> Guest61863: ask the guys in ##windows - it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Guest61863> it does
<ikonia> Guest61863:  it doesn't
<ikonia> Guest61863: configuing software on windows is not something #ubuntu does
<Guest61863> the program is same as on ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest61863: so ?
<ikonia> Guest61863: you're not using ubuntu, you're using windows 7 , ask the guys in ##windows please.
<Guest61863> I'm using ubuntu and win7
<ikonia> Guest61863: you're asking for help configuring windows - please ask in ##windows
<billfarrow> Guest61863: read "man synergy" then create a config file with your machines listed
<Guest61863> I need to install snyergy on windows and on ubuntu or just on win7 ?
<billfarrow> Guest61863: Install it on both Ubuntu and Win7.  Then configure one as the server and the other as the client
<sacarlson> Guest61863: you need to install on both sides http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/how-to-configure-synergy-in-six-steps/
<codemagician> how do I install gnome on netbook remix?
<codemagician> 10.10
<Guest61863> sacarlson: tnx for link
<llutz_> codemagician: sudo apt-get install gnome
<bazhang> codemagician, ubuntu-desktop ?
<codemagician> llutz_, yes but it throws an error about dependencies
<rollego> Why don't we move from 8 bits in a byte, to 10 bits in a byte?
<Datz> BluesKaj: thanks, but I'll want to keep network manager as it's my desktop. I had to restart for updates and it's working now. :)
<codemagician> bazhang, netbook remix 10.10
<billfarrow> Guest61863: Synergy is really great once you get it working, it's just a little tricky to configure.
<bazhang> codemagician, you wanted gnome, ubuntu-desktop is the package for that
<dmar198> can someone help me with the rdesktop command? I tried to connect to my downstairs computer by rdesktop [ip address] but it simply replied "unable to connect" -- no explanation given or instruction about what I need to do to get it working
<erUSUL> rollego: basic computer science. computers are binary 8 is a power of 2; 10 is not
<FxIII> hi all
<EnrgySmth> Does synergy play nice with compiz?
<aron> hod do i install internet explorer?
<codemagician> bazhang, ok thanks i'll try that
<xangua> !appdb | Guest33302
<ubottu> Guest33302: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> aron why would you want to
<FxIII> when a xxx-dev package is required in order to install another package, it is because of a compilation step needed in setup phase isn't it?
<EnrgySmth> aron: in a virtual machine? :)
<FxIII> once the package is installed the xxx-dev package is no more needed right?
<FxIII> I mean there is usually a libxxx and a libxxx-dev and both are required for package setup
<DasEi> FxIII: no,..
<Fuchs> FxIII: it might have to be recompiled, e.g. drivers via dkms
<Fuchs> FxIII: if you don't have good reasons to, don't remove it
<FxIII> i know some package are used to build a python module
<erUSUL> FxIII: no libxxx-dev is only needed to compile a package that needs the lib
<FxIII> then the runtime are needed
<apocalyptiq> hi all!
<gsp2009> Has anyone else had problems browsing network shares with nautilus? it crashes when browsing local network.. Been working on it for days.
<apocalyptiq> how can i register my nick here? :)
<LinuxNoob> hi all i have a quick question :)
<Pici> !register | apocalyptiq
<ubottu> apocalyptiq: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<FxIII> but what if i remove the libxxx-dev?
<EnrgySmth> apocalyptiq: hi
<bazhang> apocalyptiq, /join #freenode
<apocalyptiq> i have already registred nick
<BlueBomber7> !ask | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> FxIII: the -dev one is one version ahead, often needed as dependency, whereas the standard is the one needed by the install, it's like a on the way, but old one still needed (dev=develop)
<apocalyptiq> but how can i log in to it? :-)
<FxIII> does not breaks the dependecy with the package i need?
<LinuxNoob> ubottu: gottcha
<apocalyptiq> and where can i read about irssi? i'm using it for first time
<apocalyptiq> or some irssii irc channel?
<bazhang> #irssi apocalyptiq
<apocalyptiq> ok
<FxIII> in my case there are a lot of libboostxxx and libbostxxx-dev with the same xxx
<LinuxNoob> my school labtop i nuked the hdd, has no partition no drivers, no os, nuffin...
<LinuxNoob> i downloaded a win7 iso off arrrrrrr ye matey, and i have a usb stick, how do i put that iso on my usb so i can boot from usb?
<DasEi> FxIII: I don't understand your question ; installing a new package often needs the dev of an otherwise already installed packet, and won't break the install
<lapion> LinuxNoob, how did you do it..
<Fuchs> FxIII: I'd rather not remove those
<FxIII> i'm sure that are no more required
<rollego> erUSUL: So what about the PDP-8 which was 12 bit?
<bazhang> LinuxNoob, piracy?
<FxIII> the runtimes are in the relevant non-dev package
<LinuxNoob> no
<lapion> LinuxNoob, this is a ubuntu thingy
<Pici> !ot | rollego
<ubottu> rollego: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxNoob> i know
<bazhang> LinuxNoob, wrong network for that
<BlueBomber7> LinuxNoob: Ahhh, I see your problem:  You downloaded the wrong operating system.  You needed to go to www.ubuntu.com
<FxIII> and we are talking about 600MB :D
<LinuxNoob> nuuuuu, alright lemme start from basics x_X
<erUSUL> rollego: yeah; what about it? it went the way of the dodo XD
<LinuxNoob> ill type errry thing that happend, gimme a sec
<bazhang> LinuxNoob, no need.
<LinuxNoob> this all happend cause i tried to download linux X_x
<LinuxNoob> tried to install**
<BlueBomber7> LinuxNoob: Are you sure it didn't happen because you downloaded an illicit copy of an inferior operating system?
<bazhang> LinuxNoob, this has nothing to do with pirating windows. please stop
<FxIII> ok I have to go, may be we can talk about this again tomorrow
<FxIII> bye all
<lapion> bye fxII
<BlueBomber7> We CAN help you download and install Ubuntu from a flash drive or CD, LinuxNoob.
<melignus> I've got 10.04 on this year old aluminum iMac, can anyone point me to the sound card fix that works? All I seem to be able to find are broken or old links/forum posts.
<apocalyptiq> quit
<Thalius> melignus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439009&highlight=iMac ?
<melignus> Awesome sir, thank you.
<Thalius> you're welcome
<lapion> LinuxNoob, if you resized the windows partition and want to know how to boot back into the windows partition we might be able to help you but we do not help people installing windows
<darknature> Hello. Can anyone reference me an application that daily reminds you of tasks upon logging in?
<dmar198> can someone help me with rdesktop?
<Bushman> rwhat?
<melignus> Haha
<schnuffle> darknature: xmotd maybe?
<tmus> dmar198, what about rdesktop?
<lapion> LinuxNoob, while the computer is starting keep the shift key depressed and see the menu appear that gives you the possibillity to dualboot into windows, if the menus doesn't give you the option you did a mistake while installing. and we cannot help you
<dmar198> tmus :: I used the command "rdesktop [ip address] to connect to my computer downstairs, but it responded "unable to connect" with no instruction on how to get it working
 * BluesKaj tries to recall the gnome equivalent for kontact
<Bushman> lapion: why can't you help him?
<dmar198> can you help me get it working?
<Fuchs> BluesKaj: Evolution
<tmus> dmar198, the computer downstairs is a windows pc?
<dmar198> tmus :: yes, Windows 7
<BluesKaj> ok Fuchs , thx
<tmus> dmar198, you need to enable remote desktop sessions on the windows system (disabled by default)
<LinuxNoob> okay i have a asus laptop, came with win7 preinstalled, i wanted linux, cause i want to learn programming quicker, and if i use linux soley , it will kinda give me a crash course...i downloaded wubi, so i could do the windows install of ubuntu.  win7 is installed on C:, recovery is on D:(the usual), i didnt have enough space in my C: drive so i figured it would be okay to put it in my D:...
<LinuxNoob> ...drive, it installed fine, i rebooted started up linux, everything was alright, restarted it again to get to windows to start clearing up some hdd space, deleting unneeded files. well. when i restarted, it said that my hdd couldnt be found. so i paniced(cause this is my school comp) and went and grabbed the first windows cd i could find, formated all the drives,  so that i could do a clean...
<LinuxNoob> ...install.  turns out.. my computer needs win7 to install the laptop drivers. i tried with the vista, said laptop didnt have required drivers to run this program.  so in order to get back to linux, i need to get win7 back on my laptop, install drivers from my asus cd that i  already have(by the way my copy of win7 is legit, came with laptop) and then install ubuntu.
<tmus> dmar198, properties on "my computer", and somewhere in there... "Allow remote desktop sessions" i think it's called
<FloodBot2> LinuxNoob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmar198> tmus :: "Allow Remote Assistance connections to this computer" is already enabled
<melignus> Hrm ok sound works on the iMac now but the sound is very very tinny.
<tmus> dmar198, not assistance - the other one
<dmar198> there is no other one
<tmus> dmar198, non-windows firewall installed?
<dmar198> I'm not sure what firewall is installed
<dmar198> oh. Look what I just found:
<dmar198> "Important note: Remote desktop is only included in the Professional, Business, or Ultimate versions of Windows. Home editions do not have remote desktop."
<dmar198> I have Home Ultimate
<dmar198> that's apparently why
<dmar198> Home Premium*
<tmus> dmar198, aaah, that explains the "no other one"
<tmus> :-)
<tmus> dmar198, install a vnc server instead, then
<dmar198> okay well I guess I'll just have to install a different client
<dmar198> thanks
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, just ditch windows. if you want to learn to program commit to it
<dmar198> is vnc better than TeamViewer?
<LinuxNoob> i cant install linux on my hdd without having win7 first
<Starminn> LinuxNoob Why not?
<tmus> dmar198, for this - yes
<LinuxNoob> i tried, the laptop has no drivers
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: use what ever operating system you feel meets your needs best
<dmar198> okay thx
<EnrgySmth> LinuxNoob...  you dont really need to have windows7 installed to have ubuntu installed...
<dmar198> goodbye!
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: the install CD will deal with that for Linux
<LinuxNoob> i tried..
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, just download the desktop edition and make USB pen drive
<maco> LinuxNoob: having windows installed has no effect on whether linux has drivers available
<LinuxNoob> the laptop requires the drivers to function
<LinuxNoob> the  mobo was designed for win7
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: what happens whewn you boot the install CD
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, Was your computer hooked up to the Internet too? Linux searches for drivers independent of Window.
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: no, it doesn't
<LinuxNoob> i already called the asus guy
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: what happens when you boot the install CD
<LinuxNoob> which one?
<LinuxNoob> linux?
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: the ubuntu Install CD
<LinuxNoob> i downloaded it to a usb, with this
<maco> LinuxNoob: linux is a separate operating system. it does not use windows to get drivers. if linux does not have drivers for your hardware, then having windows installed won't change that
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, if you boot into the linux installer you wont even be using win7
<LinuxNoob> o_o
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, so the issue of drivers is irrelavent
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: what happens when you boot the install CD
<LinuxNoob> okay guys enlighten me
<LinuxNoob> i dont even need win7
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: what happens when you boot the install CD
<LinuxNoob> alright
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: respond to my question
<LinuxNoob> ubuntu startup
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, You said you were using WUBI. Don't use WUBI.
<LinuxNoob> i get the purple screen that has the 5 dots like its loading
<Starminn> Just boot from the install CD.
<codemagician> He's ready to take the RED pill!
<LinuxNoob> then purple and white checkered screen
<LinuxNoob> nothing else, waited an hour to see if it was loading
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, i have probs with CD too
<LinuxNoob> i used a usb
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, this is why I suggest using the USB pen
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: use the ubuntu alternative CD to install,
<sandyd> LinuxNoob: use nomodeset
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: that will resovle your graphical problems
<LinuxNoob> path to finding this please :)
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: one moment
<LinuxNoob> tytyty
<EnrgySmth> LinuxNoob : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: http://mirror01.th.ifl.net/releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: use that install image, and that should resolve your issues
<GHH> Who know about editing menu?
<LinuxNoob> alright, what exactly do i do with that iso
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: you burn it to a CD, then boot from that CD
<codemagician> is there a way to get back to the netbook remix v9 style instead of the new 10.10 remix left side crazy bar?
<LinuxNoob> so i can just open the cd, drop the iso in there, burn and put in my other laptop?
<LinuxNoob> i also have a usb pen, if that would be better
<LinuxNoob> 8gb
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: burn the image to a CD and boot from it
<LinuxNoob> kk
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, not sure the USB installer handles that .iso
<LinuxNoob> gotcha
<EnrgySmth> LinuxNoob - cannot just copy the file to the CD - needs to burn it "from image file" or whatever your burning program states
<youra> LinuxNoob burn it as an IMAGE not as date
<youra> data+
<EnrgySmth> otherwise it will not be bootable
<LinuxNoob> kk
<youra> indeed :D
<codemagician> LinuxNoob, check on the pull-down list of the USB Installer app to see if it support creating USB pen from that particular .iso
<lrvick> Hi all I have an issue accessing my esata drive cluster within ubuntu 10.10. The bios sees it fine and reports the correct size etc however within ubuntu i get this: http://pae.st/X2DJ/
<ikonia> codemagician: he's not using the USB - stop adding to the confusion
<clavin12> Hey can i get some help with ndiswrapper and my wireless?
<LinuxNoob> ive never burned a cd before o_o
<dw-> ive got a PDF I can't open it says I need a enwer adobe... of course Ubuntu doesn't use Adobe lol
<lrvick> I have run intot his issue a long tiem ago and fixed it with some special kernel options, but i can't remember what not, and that was several kernels ago
<lrvick> buffer move 23
<codemagician> ikonia, he said he used USB last time
<lrvick> doh
<ikonia> codemagician: he's not using it this time
<EnrgySmth> LinuxNoob - do you have a CD burner in the computer you are on?
<LinuxNoob> i put in a blank cd, asks me to burn dvd data, burn files to dsic, or burn a dvd video disc
<codemagician> ikonia, any particular reason?
<robertcmk7> LinuxNoob: you have to use an imageburner, like ISO Image Burner on Windows.
<EnrgySmth> What program is it?
<ikonia> codemagician: simple
<Bridge|> hehe, didn't even notice it at first, but i'm laying on the brick from laptops power cord and it feels like a heatingpad for my hurt back, :-)
<EnrgySmth> Bridge: LOL
<clavin12> My wireless adapter is not listed as an interface, and ndiswrapper tells me it cannot see if hardware is present.
<Nessuno> list
<clavin12> In 9.10
<EnrgySmth> LinuxNoob - if you select "Data CD" what program opens up?
<goltoof> Bridge|:  that's all great until it shorts out and destroys your kidneys
<Nessuno> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hidnshadows> anyone need any general troubleshooting? seems pretty quiet right now
<ikonia> hidnshadows: if people need help - they will ask
<EnrgySmth> hidnshadows: know anything about grub and software raid in ubuntu? :)
<hidnshadows> EnrgySmth, unfortunately not, sorry
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: what's the issue ?
<Bridge|> goltoof: better then laptop batter exploded and liquid flames squirting out on my unmentionables
<DasEi> EnrgySmth: details  ?
<Bridge|> battery*
<clavin12> My wireless adapter is not listed as an interface, and ndiswrapper tells me it cannot see if hardware is present.
<hidnshadows> ikonia I just popped my head in, I frequent this channel a lot
<ikonia> hidnshadows: so ?
<LinuxNoob> enrgysmth windows media player
<hidnshadows> ikonia I'm not new to the policies here, some users that need help wait, I'm terribly sorry if I offended you
<EnrgySmth> I am switching distros - have been a fedora 64bit user forever...  am making the leap to Ubuntu finally after watching for a long time.  Am curious if I am going to have any problems setting up a seperate /boot partition under software raid1?
<thales> not raid but  great "backup" command rsync; enter  man rsycn for info; never got raid working with adaptec/ "silicon image" chipset
<ikonia> hidnshadows: not offended me
<Datz> Hi, the "Desktop" folder in home/ doesn't appear to be a sym link. Can I delete it, or will that cause all sort of trouble?
<EnrgySmth> will grub recognize software raid1?
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: none at all
<clavin12> My wireless adapter is not listed as an interface, and ndiswrapper tells me it cannot see if hardware is present. I cannot connect through any other means than wireless.
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: it will be fine
<hidnshadows> clavin12, is the device enabled under BIOS
<DasEi> EnrgySmth: works with seperate and boot, and grub handles raid fine
<ActionParsnip> Datz: you can symlink it to another folder if you wish, the OS will simply see a folder
<LinuxNoob> whats good software to download the ubuntu.iso to a cd?
<EnrgySmth> Excellent, thanks guys
<hidnshadows> LinuxNoob, Brasero?
<clavin12> hdnshadows: it's a usb device
<erUSUL> !burning | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LinuxNoob> i dunno, ive never done this before :D
<clavin12> hidnshadows: i didn't know you could do that.
<LinuxNoob> o_o gotcha
<erUSUL> LinuxNoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: web browsers are fine, or you can use torrents
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download Then click on the "SHow Me How" button
<Dazzled> hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 and found a rather dull language error in the installer
<DasEi> EnrgySmth: for advanced install options, use the alternate installer, it gives you more fine grained options
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: its just a file, remember to MD5 test it before you use it
<erUSUL> LinuxNoob: in windows i recommend infrarecorder
<hidnshadows> clavin12, try hitting the F_ key on the first splash screen on bootup
<Dazzled> is there a place I can suggest amenments?
<ikonia> !bug | Dazzled
<ubottu> Dazzled: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: to what?
<LinuxNoob> im putting it on a labtop with nothing on it, blank hdd
<robertcmk7> ImgBurn is good utility too.
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, to download the file just downlod it like anything else. Then get a copy of InfraRecorder (could never get the other one to work right) and follow the step-by-step instructions.
<clavin12> hidnshadows: I know how to acces the bios. I will look into it.
<ActionParsnip> Dazzled: most of the documentation is wiki based so you should be able to create an account and ammend it
<LinuxNoob> gotcha, i gotta go guys, thanks very much
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: makes life easier if it is ;)
<Starminn> LinuxNoob you don't need anything on it. That's the point. =) "Fresh install."
<EnrgySmth> DasEi - yeah thanks - will be installing LVM volumes on top of raided partitions on the same drives - seperating for performance and flexibility
<hidnshadows> clavin12 alright, good luck
<LinuxNoob> how do i register this name :D
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: I suggest you create a seperate /home partition too
<ActionParsnip> !register | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Datz> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<markoso> hi i have a windows part and installing linux it says win 300gig and ubuntu 300g  do i hit install now or manaul partition
<DasEi> EnrgySmth: raid on the same drive or talking of lvm on the same array (aka mdX) ?
<clavin12> hidnshadows: there is no setting related to usb adapters in the bios.
<ActionParsnip> markoso: i'd us manual so you have the control
<ActionParsnip> *use
<thales> question on nautilus: Nautilus file manager does not display/recognize multiple files generated as "backups" using 'rsync -a' has anyone encountered this?
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, it is step number 2 on the link I gave you. I did only that and it worked shortly thereafter.
<markoso> resize windows partition
<EnrgySmth> DasEi - more like this... http://www.linuxconfig.org/choosing-the-right-linux-file-system-layout-using-a-top-bottom-process
<centurion> ciao
<EnrgySmth> 2 drive performance scenario, but slightly less segregated, and using ext4 mostly...
<Starminn> markoso, I'd use manual if you know what you're doing but if not just use the slider. Typically the default is suitable.
<LinuxNoob> how many partitions should i put on my hdd after i get linux installed?
<EnrgySmth> LinuxNoob - just let it autoconfig dude
<LinuxNoob> nvm, ill ask all these questions when i get to it lol, ill be back later guys, ty so much guys
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: I recommend 3, 10Gb for / formatted Ext4, 1xRAM for swap, the rest for /home formatted Ext4
<DasEi> EnrgySmth: so you will mirror on two drives, using ext4 for / and ext3 or 2 for /boot, that all can be set up at install without a problem
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, just let it automatically set it up for you.
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: you can use ext4 for /boot without an issue
<markoso> ubuntu 10.10 has no slider
<EnrgySmth> DasEi - that is excellent to hear, thank you!
<Starminn> markoso, Is it a fresh install or install alongside something else?
<markoso> installing ubuntu windows is alreay installed
<Tjololo12> If someone tells me he wants me to backup /alt, does he mean /etc/alternatives? Or should I try to have him clarify, because there is no /alt directory?
<ikonia> Tjololo12: clarify
<zykes-> anyone know of a network install type iso for ubuntu ?
<Tjololo12> mmk
<civixier> if I have made a sudo -s in a terminal, how can I reverse it without closing it and open a new one? :)
<bazhang> zykes-, minimal iso?
<DasEi> civixier: exit
<bazhang> !minimal | zykes-
<ubottu> zykes-: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zykes-> bazhang: something like it
<Starminn> markoso, I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and there is a slider. In the wizard hit, "Install alongside" and you'll have a little GUI there. Drag-and-drop the Ubuntu logo to however big you want it.
<EnrgySmth> ikonia - thank you!
<civixier> DasEi ah, thanks :)
<bazhang> zykes-, about 20mb iso iirc
<markoso> ok star
<ne2k> is there some utility that will keep a log of which window has focus and for how long, and analyse it to give percentages per day, for example?
<DasEi> civixier: or ctrl-d
<Starminn> markoso, Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and at the bottom of the page under "Install" press the "Show Me How" button
<billmania> How do I troubleshoot a GDM login failure on an ubuntu 10.10 desktop which was just upgraded from ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS?
<Starminn> (I assume you're using desktop edition)
<EnrgySmth> I am thinking of trying nilfs2 for the logs though... anyone done this?
<Kevin147> On my laptop I have Ubuntu installed, and I have it partitioned where / has its own space, and /home has its own place. Is there anyway that I can make another partition to /home so I can install Windows 7 without loosing anything?
<markoso> after slide do i hit installl now
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: I wouldn't bother, ext works just as fine
<EnrgySmth> ikonia - more of an experiment than anything... :)
<GHH> Who know about editing menu?
<Starminn> markoso, Yep. If everything's how you want it then hit Install Now and just keep doing whatever it asks. Pretty straight-forward from there.
<markoso> ty Starminn
<Kevin147> On my laptop I have Ubuntu installed, and I have it partitioned where / has its own space, and /home has its own place. Is there anyway that I can make another partition to /home so I can install Windows 7 without loosing anything?
<Starminn> markoso, You're welcome.
<Guest61863> What I need to do to connect quicksynergy with server ?
<markoso> we did install win then ubuntu but it boots to ubuntu and no windows option so were trying again
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: go for it
<Starminn> markoso, is this Windows7?
<markoso> win vista
<gobbe> Kevin147: hmmh, i don't understand, you have now two partitions, one for / and one for /home?
<gobbe> Kevin147: and you want to install win7?
<markoso> when the pc booted it didnt give windows option just straight to ubuntu
<Guest61863> What I need to do to connect quicksynergy with server ?
<fornext>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Kevin147> gobbe: Yes. I have the /home partition, and it has plenty of space, so I want to install windows 7 on it along with ubuntu. I'm just wondering how do I partition my /home folder so I can install windows 7 on that partition
<markoso> how do i make grub run?
<thales> Thank you, cheers :-}
<lewix> how can i look for my laptop specs
<DasEi> lewix: lspci, lshw
<bazhang> lewix, sudo lshw
<AbhijiT> lewix, if want gui tool then install sysinfio
<Starminn> markoso, I'm not that experienced in all this but I'm searching for something similar. I know that problem is somewhat common in Win7.
<DasEi> lewix: install gnome-devicemanager, or hwinfo (most detailed)
<AbhijiT> sysinfo
<markoso> hmmm
<zykes-> bazhang: does it boot off of usb?
<lewix> ok thanks
<gobbe> Kevin147: you cannot
<lewix> all seem like i have a bunch of choice
<bazhang> zykes-, dont know, never tried
<gobbe> Kevin147: you need to shrink it and create new partition to windows
<Kevin147> gobbe: Then how do I do that?
<zykes-> heh, i got a 512 mb usb pen
<mcl0vin>   I have a network setup dilemma that I need a second pair of eyes to look it over and help me figure out what is my issue please. Ok so, WAN –‘Public IP NAT through’ -> (Linksys ‘WDDRT’ 192.168.1.1”wireless/wired). 192.168.1.146 is wired to my (ZyXEL) which NAT to 192.168.10.33 -192.168.10.65. my Ubuntu 9.10 server (192.168.10.35) running apache2. I also have DynDNS free account for my http://mydomain.something.com. Every time I try to hit
<zykes-> so need something that fits
<Starminn> markoso, I remember reading something a few days ago about this. Vista and Win7 are different in how you install them. This was for Win7 but I believe it may apply to Vista as well. You apparently have to partition unallocated space while in Windows, THEN install Ubuntu (maual) into that unallocated space.
<klys4> hello i have problem i can't run any executable files for linux, i have change chmod and i have change chown but this don't work... when i type ./filename i see "No such file or directory", when i type bash filename i see "cannot execute binary file", when i type sh filename i see "Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<klys4> can anyone help me ?
<DasEi> lewix: more or less detailed output, more or less convienant view
<gobbe> Kevin147: do you have enough space in / partition for home?
<markoso> ahhhhhhhhh
<gobbe> Kevin147: shrinking partitions is not usually straightforward
<Kevin147> gobbe: nope, I only made it 10GB. And I've used 5GB already..wouldn't be enough room
<DasEi> klys4: could be a broken executable, you did:
<Starminn> markoso, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<klys4> DasEi on every executable file i have this problem, and this file was downloaded from official website
<DasEi> klys4: sudo chmod +x exeFile.sh && sudo chown $USER exeFile.sh && ./exeFile.sh ?
<ncfi1013> can anybody tell me how to burn this to a disc?: http://btjunkie.org/torrent/The-Curious-Case-of-Benjamin-Button-2008-MULTI-SUBS-11-2Lions/4358641a9d3987fd33d2bc6fa93bb8d73f3a1aba24ae
<markoso> thanks that sucks
<bazhang> ncfi1013, thats pirated
<DasEi> klys4: does the file need write access to systemareas ? then sudo infront of execution, what are you trying ?
<bazhang> !piracy | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lewix> DasEi, we can even see the processor with lspci and lshw. and i dont really like the view
<gobbe> Kevin147: well, you could look for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84235
<lewix> =)
<Starminn> markoso, Then once you do that (although if you can't boot into Windows, not sure how that'll work. Again, not very experienced in this) you choose "manually specify partitions" and what you'll need to do (in your case) when installing Ubuntu is to make a 300GB partition mounted at "/" and make a partition called "swap" that is approximately equivalent to your RAM.
<ncfi1013> ok tell me the proper channel i have to go to
<klys4> DasEi filename: "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (user shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<markoso> we will format and redo
<bazhang> ncfi1013, wrong NETWORK
<DasEi> lewix: can = can't ??
<DasEi> lewix: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ncfi1013> i know that. any clues as to the right network.
<KM0201> markoso: what problem are you having now?
<bazhang> ncfi1013, dont ask for help with that any long
<bazhang> ncfi1013, no
<markoso>     im not having its my cuz
<KM0201> oh ok.
<gpc> ncfi1013: we do not provide any assistance with piracy.
<markoso> we installed win vista and then ubuntu but when boot it goes straight to ubunut
<Starminn> markoso, You could also try something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-319814.html since they're already installed.
<DasEi> klys4: what do want to run/install ?
<Starminn> markoso, Some people apparently have had to add Vista to the GRUB menu manually.
<KM0201> markoso: ok, if it did that then you either 1.  erased vista or 2. the install didn't pick up vista for some reason.
<maco> markoso: hold shift during boot
<DasEi> markoso: open a terminal ..
<cba123> I'm trying to get an AFP share from my Ubuntu machine to my iMac.  My Ubuntu machine shows up with in my Mac's "Finder" but when I connect, it asks for a password, I entered my Ubuntu username and password, and still nothing.  Any ideas?
<klys4> DasEi server files for my game
<maco> markoso: thatll show the grub menu. does it get listed there?
<ncfi1013> thats how linux got its distribution was through piracy
<maco> (sorry if you already tried that)
<KM0201> maco: if grub detects two OS's, it disables auto-hide on grub.
<gpc> ncfi1013: wrong. now please stop
<bazhang> !ot | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<klys4> DasEi i don't have problems on debian but on ubuntu i have :< maybe i need some packages, what do you think ?
<markoso> we installed vista then resized partition in ubuntu i will try the shift thing
<cba123> gpc, don't feed trolls.  See jerryleecooper
<markoso> ubuntu is still installing
<maco> ncfi1013: please learn about licenses and how they relate to copyright
<markoso> we are doing it a second time
<EnrgySmth> !jerryleecooper
<KM0201> markoso: ok.
<Starminn> markoso, Alright.
<DasEi> klys4: I can't figure it out ; install build-esential for compiling needs
<lrvick> Hi all I have an issue accessing my esata drive cluster. The bios sees it fine and reports the correct size etc however within ubuntu/gentoo I get this: http://pae.st/X2DJ/
<Starminn> maco: Isn't Linux copyleft?
<jon_athon> Ok...
<KM0201> markoso: did you just use the old partitions.. from the first install, or what?
<jon_athon> what the...
<maco> Starminn: copyleft is a term for something is copyrighted but has a very permissive license
<dmar198> hey, I'm trying to run a .bat file, but when I double-click on it it merely opens gedit it and shows me the code
<dmar198> how do I get it to "run" the bat?
<jon_athon> I can save .doc files in openoffice.org, but I can't open them. I just uninstalled and re-installed oo.org writer
<jon_athon> still no love
<markoso> we formated the hdd
<maco> Starminn: it is sort of untested whether it is even *possible* (ie, will the courts acknowledge it) to release something directly into public domain
<koelkast> can ubuntu be used with 2000 laptops and servers that provinding them? haha
<markoso> then did fresh vista install
<Starminn> maco: Ah, so it's basically just slang for open-source, eh? lol
<markoso> now ubuntu
<Lichte> I've setup pptp in server 10.04 and it's working, but I can't access any of the samba shares..........any ideas ???
<jon_athon> This is my homework I'm doing, too...so i need a fix, or at least a bandaid
<KM0201> jon_athon: seems you're doing something wrong.. OO.org should read .doc just fine
<maco> Starminn: which is slang for "free software," right? ;-)
<DasEi> dmar198: bat is a batch for windows, can try with wine, better tell what was the original need ?
<sambagirlx> wow this is amazing. i was able to get the whole suicidal tendencies, todd rundgren (utopia), frank zappa, and YES discography and i owe it all to ubuntu :). bbl going to go get new headphones
<jon_athon> KM0201, yes, i realize that, but it's crashing everytime I open it. I'm pretty sure i'm not DOING anything wrong
<mcloy> is it possible to have video chat or voice chat with one and other but just by using a website. i mean can such a web be made?
<gpc> jon_athon: #openoffice.org will probably be better place to get help
<KM0201> jon_athon: what version of ubuntu and open office are you using?
<ikonia> sambagirlx: that is not appropriate in here
<dmar198> DasEI :: I realize my mistake now, I'll use it on Windows
<dmar198> thankds
<DasEi> np
<jon_athon> KM0201, 10.04LTS and 3.2
<maco> jon_athon: id work on it in .odt format in the meantime then just swap it to .doc to send to your teacher, in that case
<Starminn> maco: Not quite as I understand it (not everything free needs to be open) but yeah lol
<ikonia> sambagirlx: this channel is for ubuntu support only, do not raise topics like that in here
<KM0201> hmm
<markoso>     samba
<jon_athon> maco, I already saved it to .doc and closed it
<dmar198> thanks*
<sambagirlx> ikonia i mentioned ubuntu
<maco> ikonia: i assumed sambagirlx meant through the music store
<soreau> ikonia: me too
<ikonia> soreau: ?
<maco> ikonia: soreau assumed same as me
<soreau> ikonia: WRT macos comment
<EnrgySmth> lol - jerryleecooper... funny.
<ikonia> soreau: not when she said she was trying to torrent earlier
<soreau> ikonia: oh ok
<badpenguin86> I have no menu in Audacity in 10.10. Anyone know how to get it back?
<EnrgySmth> JerryLeeCooper ...  that is a satire,right?
<soreau> badpenguin86: what menu is missing?
<DasEi> !pm | klys4
<ubottu> klys4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gpc> !ot | EnrgySmth
<ubottu> EnrgySmth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lewix> dont we have a simple view of the specs besides the very usless command lspci
<lewix> or lshw
<badpenguin86> soreau, The File menu on the top
<soreau> lewix: lspci is *not* useless
<gpc> lewix: install hardinfo
<DasEi> lewix: see above, gnome-device-manager, if you need a fancy gui
<EnrgySmth> gpc - sorry thks
<jon_athon> any recommendations on a different .doc editor?
<DasEi> lewix: what do you need ? detailed specs in terminal ? quick  graphic overview ? certain components ?
<RaiderX> where can i find ubuntu kernel source
<gpc> jon_athon: you could try LibreOffice there is a PPA.
<jon_athon> what's a PPA?
<maco> jon_athon: google docs?
<lewix> DasEi, just the specs you see when you buy a computer
<maco> jon_athon: personal package archive
<lewix> a summary
<KM0201> !ppa | jon_athon
<ubottu> jon_athon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<maco> jon_athon: one of the ubuntu devs have a repository for libreoffice which is a new fork of openofice
<soreau> RaiderX: In the repos with the rest of the packages. I believe apt-get install linux-source will install the source tarball to /usr/src/
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 10.10 you've got the default programs (Evolution, Empathy, etc.) though how do I change the link in the sound/envelope icon? (Sorry for the vague description) Basically I want to change "Mail" to load Mozilla Thunderbird as opposed to Evolution.
<KM0201> jon_athon: i find it strange you're having this issue... i personally doubt libreoffice will fix it, but we'll see i guess
<jon_athon> maco, gpc, libre... sounds spanish?
<sandyd> RaiderX: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gpc> jon_athon: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<gpc> Libre is the Latin word for free
<DasEi> lewix: you can boot it from a customized live usb and run hwinfo to a textfile
<Aikar> anyone know how i can push up calendar changes from evolution? my company just migrated to exchange and I connected to it with IMAP, and imported my old calendar into Evolution, how can i make it push to server now?
<yescalona> are ubuntu using cairo composite??
<Lichte> I've setup pptp in server 10.04 and it's working, but I can't access any of the samba shares..........any ideas ???
<Aikar> since exchange is too stupid to have an import feature on the web interface :/
<jon_athon> gpc, gotcha, thanks
<DasEi> lewix: if you buy a new box, the dealer should tell you the specs, not sure if I get you right
<gpc> jon_athon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<battlehands> I need to format my hard drive to NTFS so I can install Windows.  Then I plan to use the Ubuntu 10.10 install CD to partition my drive and reinstall Ubuntu.  When I attempt to "unmount" or "format" my drive using Gparted, I receive an error and am unable to proceed.  Help?
<saikatdebnath> hii
<DasEi> battlehands: use a live cd
<gobbe> battlehands: you cannot unmount partition that is in use, boot with live cd
<DasEi> battlehands: mounted parti's can't be altered
<Aikar> battlehands: let windows do the formatting
<battlehands> DasEi, what is a live cd?
<soreau> battlehands: If you want to install windows, use the windows disc and/or ask in #windows
<rami1983> how can i check out if some connected to my wireless?
<maco> battlehands: the thing you likely used to install ubuntu
<DasEi> battlehands: os starting from a boot cd, so hd has no ned to be mounted
<gobbe> rami1983: from your router
<maco> battlehands: but shouldnt the windows installer format it for you?
<DasEi> !live | battlehands
<ubottu> battlehands: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ActionParsnip> rami1983: look in the DHCP clients list in the router
<badpenguin86> I have no menu in Audacity in 10.10. Anyone know how to get it back?
<battlehands> I have Windows 7 Home Edition.  When I use the CD and specify that I want my hard drive wiped and installed on, I receive an error saying that the drive needs to be NTFS.
<rami1983> how exactly?
<battlehands> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Aikar> rami1983: consult your router user manual
<ActionParsnip> rami1983: access the router's web config page and find it
<soreau> rami1983: What does this have to do with ubuntu exactly?
<Aikar> battlehands: go to manage partitions first and delete all partitions
<Aikar> so it all says unallocated
<DasEi> battlehands: for dualbooting, first install win, then resize with ubuntu installer, ask again on how to get win into grub then
<Guest61863> Any expert here need help for synergy
<rsh> god asked what problems  u have? I said none . GOD - So here , take Ubuntu
<koelkast> i get no anwers so  this is the reason we switch to apple.  as a company we cant trust ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ask away Guest61863
<battlehands> DasEi, thanks.  Will do.
<gpc> !ot > rsh
<ubottu> rsh, please see my private message
<Aikar> DasEi: current ubuntu installer puts windows bootloader into grub for you
<rami1983> soreau: i thought there is special command or something
<soreau> DasEi: ubuntu places entries in grub for other oses, including windoze
<gobbe> rami1983: it's something that you need to read from manual of your router
<DasEi> Aikar: os prober hopefully, but boot menu often is too fast even for ctrl~left
<soreau> rami1983: Nope, you have to use your router
<Pici> koelkast: This channel is for community (volunteer) support, if you'd like to purchase a support contract fron Canonical you are more than welcome to.
<rami1983> ok thanks
<Aikar> DasEi: its like 6secs lol, and soon as you press any key the timer stops
<rsh> blueman too has gone wreck. It cant detect my BT
<ActionParsnip> rami1983: or you can use nmap to ping all IPs in your subnet
<soreau> rami1983: Do you have any encryption btw? if so, what type
<rsh> help me!!!!
<Aikar> rami1983: theres tons of diff routers that it varies with each one, you really gotta go to your routers manual / google for your router.
<soreau> rsh: What is the output of: service bluetooth status
<Aikar> its usually 192.168.1.1  then google for default user/password
<ubuser> hello, i am wondering what the best version of ubuntu is that could go on an older computer that had like 98
<rsh> u mean hcitool scan
<DasEi> klys4: what exactly you try to install ?
<aeon-ltd> ubuser: what are the actual specs?
<ubuser> i am currently using ubuntu 5.1... -.-
<BedMan> ubuser: the latest would work just fine :)
<ubuser> but zsnes works!!1
<Starminn> koelkast: As Pici stated, you may purchase a support contract if you so wish it. IT may be located here: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/support
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: i recommend Lubuntu or XUbuntu, they aren't best, just more suitable. You could even install minimal and just install openbox :)
<Guest61863> So I'm running server on Windows with synergy and what I need to do in quicksynergy in ubuntu ?
<gpc> ubuser: you can try xubuntu or lubuntu
<ubuser> how could i get it, the specs
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: brezzy is long dead and gone
<rsh> blueman shows my BT but says inquiry failed
<DasEi> ubuser: nothing wrong with latest version, rather think of the software used, based just on the specs aka proccessor and ram, graphics
<jon_athon> >:-| impossible situation error when apt-getting libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: free -m; cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Starminn> Question about changing default programs: In Ubuntu 10.10 you've got the default programs (Evolution, Empathy, etc.) though how do I change the link in the sound/envelope icon? (Sorry for the vague description) Basically I want to change "Mail" to load Mozilla Thunderbird as opposed to Evolution.
<ActionParsnip> jon_athon: did you uninstall openoffice first?
<rami1983> soreau: i have wep wpa2
<jon_athon> ActionParsnip, doing that now
<ubuser> thought u could grep specs?
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: the free and cat output will tell us what we need
<soreau> rami1983: You either have one or the other, not both
<rsh> hey soreau ,, where r u ? u noticed it
<Guest61863> So I'm running server on Windows with synergy and what I need to do in quicksynergy in ubuntu ?
<swazzy> Can't  seem to find my googleearth in applications so how can i do it terminal
<ActionParsnip> swazzy: type goo  and press TAB a few times
<thehumanerror> Alright chaps
<mettao87> Hi guys, I have a problem with a new installation of ubuntu 10.10. When I try to install the system doesn't see the HD, and ask to me for a driver. My HD is a WD caviar black 1tb 6gb/s: WD1002FAEX What can I do? thank you..
<thehumanerror> Got a strange problem - everytime I boot into Ubuntu 10.10, my Bluetooth name has reset to "Broadcom ModelNUmber3914" adn not the name
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: grep -i memtotal /proc/meminfo   will show how much ram you have
<rami1983> soreau: i have wpa and wpa2 persona
<swazzy> goo is not currently not installed
<jon_athon> damn, openoffice.org does not uninstall well
<rami1983> sorry
<thehumanerror> any ideas? Quite tricky to search for on the Web
<ActionParsnip> mettao87: the drive is moot, its the controller you are having issue with
<Nixolas1> heh
<Nixolas1> free tech support eh?
<ActionParsnip> jon_athon: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice.org*
<soreau> rami1983: You can create nearly unbreakable encryption by specifying wpa* and setting a pw that is not a dictionary word but consists of random numbers and letters
<ActionParsnip> Nixolas1: kinda
<jon_athon> ActionParsnip, Oh, I didn't know you could use the wildcard
<battlehands> thanks, everyone
<ActionParsnip> jon_athon: certainly :)
<Tadej> hello, where is xorg.conf in 10.10? Where do I change device driver and monitor settings?
<Thalius> mettao87: strange. Have you tried booting to the live cd? Just to see if you can find the disk from there?
<soreau> Tadej: Depends on which graphics driver you are using
<DasEi> klys4: stop pm'ing me ; http://wiki.sa-mp.com/wiki/Linux_Server explains, and you might look up at your webpage for a later version
<thehumanerror> Tadej: there is no xorg.conf any more for most of the time, it should be automatically configured
<ActionParsnip> Tadej: it doesn't ship with one but if you make one, it will be obeyed. It goes in the same place it has for years
<mettao87> Thalius: not yet. I will try.
<thehumanerror> Tadej: Your settings are in System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<Tadej> I have SiS65x
<DasEi> Tadej: by default there is no xo..conf, but can stell create and use it
<soreau> thehumanerror: Its not most of the time, its when you are using proprietary drivers, you must have one
<DasEi> Tadej: *still
<thehumanerror> ah right
<ubuser> 128 ram... 120 buffer,...... its saying 0 on processor..? whats up with that.... cpu family: 6 model: 8 modelname celeron:: steps 6: cpu 768
<Tadej> my resolution is too low
<thehumanerror> laters, thanks
<ubuser> whys it sayin my processors, zero
<Tadej> only 1024
<swazzy> what is goo for?
<ubuser> ive decided 5.1 has to go
<soreau> Tadej: Try sys>prefs>moinitors. If you really want an xorg.conf, just place one in /etc/X11 and X will use it
<ActionParsnip> Tadej: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga   you can search for giudes if you copy the output
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Its not worth looking at.. its SiS
<ActionParsnip> swazzy: its the start of a command, tab will then autocomplete the rest. i'm guessing you typed goo and pressed enter....
<DasEi> ubuser: it's counting cores, beginning from 0, so number one
<ubuser> well, its 768 proc 128 ram
<Tadej> I opened sys>prefs>moinitors and resolution goes only to 1024x768
<swazzy> yea
<ActionParsnip> soreau: you can get an ok res with vesa driver
<mettao87> Thalius: I'd like to install ubuntu studio, but it doesn't have the live cd..  Is there something else I can try to do? or I need to use the live cd of ubuntu?
<soreau> Tadej: What about xrandr?
<DasEi> ubuser: so a ~750 Meg celeron /w 128 MB ram
<ubuser> well whats the best version of ubuntu or should i go with lub or xub
<ActionParsnip> swazzy: i didn't tell you to do that did I..?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: What does that have to do with useless lspci output for a SiS card?
<ubuser> but i reallly want my modem back up -.- lol
<confucio> getting mount of root filesystem failed
<klys4> DasEi i read this but it don't work, "nohup:failed to run command ./filename; No such file or directory (but file is here)
<confucio> on my server
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: lubuntu is a little lighter so will give a more responsive OS
<confucio> any idea why that's happening?
<thiebaude> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<Thalius> mettao87: Really strange ubuntu cant find a sata disk. Are you sure the disk is functioning properly and is connected?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: there may be people with sample xorg.conf files using that chip
<DasEi> ubuser: try xubuntu on it, get rid of uneeded services and soft, and if it's too slow, try icemWm or such
<ubuser> but would the new versions even run good on it??
<g_o_o> mettao87, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<MilitantPotato> How do you show the grub menu for grub1?
<swazzy> no just tab
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: yes, they don't get more demending with hardware like Windows
<MilitantPotato> What's the key to press @ boot?
<rsh> ubottu is just a bot don't listen to him hes not intelligent
<Sashi> how can i limit how many files one IP can transfer via pure-ftpd? (download)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> klys4: typo ? linux is case-sensitive, use TAB for completition
<soreau> MilitantPotato: Esc
<ActionParsnip> swazzy: type 'goo' then STOP, then press the TAB key
<mettao87> Thalius: yes, I'm sure because I'm using it with windows.
<ActionParsnip> swazzy: if that doesn't work, try a capital G
<ubuser> so whats the one i should get though could i get a link to the iso leaning towards lub
<ubuser> im pretty good with keepin up with how many files are on it
<ubuser> lol cant stand it, miss counterstrike
<thiebaude> ubuser, how much ram you have?
<MilitantPotato> What's the key to shwothe grub boot meu?
<DasEi> ubuser: current is maverick, but I suggest you take 10.04 , as it's LTS
<rsh> hey its BT problem open to all. solve my problem,
<MilitantPotato> menu*
<ubuser> just 128
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso   MD5 = 098254aeb0153b10bcfce948c43a0df6
<thiebaude> ahh ok just windering :)
<thiebaude> wondering
<soreau> MilitantPotato: In grub1 - Esc. grub2 is Shift
<ubuser> whats the md5 thing
<ikonia> rsh: what's the issue
<ranvijay> have installed ubuntu 10.4 from my friends live cd now i want to make a usb bootable
<DasEi> ubuser: lubuntu is also smaller on hardware-requirements
<thiebaude> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: so you can check the ISO when you download it so you know it's error free
<DasEi> ubuser: graphics ?
<rsh> blueman is showing inquir y failed
<soreau> ! md5 | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: please see above
<ikonia> rsh: what are you trying to pair with ?
<ubuser> nothin integrated
<rsh> cellphone
<ActionParsnip> ranvijay: the desktop has usb-creator  which you can make a bootable usb with
<ubuser> just wanted to try and make money with google adsense, lol
<ikonia> rsh: have you ever paired it before ?
<Thalius> mettao87: You can try booting into the live cd to see if Ubuntu can detect the disk (either trough dmes | grep disk or gparted if you prefer a gui)
<rsh> yes
<Thalius> mettao87: else i really don't know.
<ikonia> rsh: remove it and repair it
<ranvijay> i want a package which provide command line acces
<ikonia> "re-pair" sorry
<DasEi> ubuser: so might get lucky, and around that settlement, you get something fitting easily, case of regression
<Thalius> mettao87: well you can try running of a USB stick ofcourse ;)
<ikonia> ranvijay: you already have it "applications->system->terminal"
<rsh> removed all packages an resinstalled same prob
<ikonia> rsh: didn't say remove packages, I said unpair it and re-pair it
<ranvijay> ikonia: how to use usb startup disk creator in terminal
<soreau> rsh: Reinstalling packages isnt going to help anything unless there is a version mismatch somehow
<ubuser> should the sources.list in 10.10 be fixed default? or should i write some stuff down b4
<ikonia> ranvijay: use the gui
<DasEi> ubuser: idk about your circumstances, but sd-ram is also cheap and 256 about 128 change a lot, too
<soreau> ubuser: fixed default?
<vallhalla> Hello all
<ranvijay> i dont want to do tat tats why i asked for any other package
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: usb-creator is in a default install
<rsh> its not working. it has stored file abt my BT and showing the same file
<ikonia> rsh: un pair it
<ikonia> ranvijay: why don't you want to ?
<soreau> rsh: Delete the device and try pairing again
<Starminn> How do you change the program that opens when you use the "Mail" or "Chat" option in the GNOME panel?
<ranvijay> because i want use it in my college lab and there is no gui
<ActionParsnip> !default | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<DasEi> Starminn: right-click, properties
<ikonia> ranvijay: mkisofs
<Tadej> soreau: http://pastebin.com/4Vb5rvxH
<tippu> hi
<ActionParsnip> ranvijay: if you download the .img file you can use dd to bit-by-bit copy the image to usb
<mettao87> Thalius: Ok, I will try with the live. Thank you for the help.
<Starminn> Not looking for a filetype, I know how to do that. I'm asking how would I change the "Mail" link to use Thunderbird instead of Evolution.
<Thalius> You're welcome
<tippu> hi
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: system -> perfs -> preferred apps
<DasEi> pong, tippu
<mfilipe> how do I remove a service of boot?
<tippu> i am new to this
<Starminn> Already did that and when I click on an e-mail link it works beautifully, but in the panel there is the option to "Mail/Chat/Broadcast" etc. How do I change it so "Mail" opens Thunderbird and not Evolution?
<DasEi> mfilipe: install bum or read man chkconfig
<soreau> Tadej: You can try to add a new mode with xrandr
<clavin12> hidnshadows
<TMKCodes> Hey, is there good alternative to cheese?
<DasEi> tippu: general ubuntu-support channel, ask if technical-related questions, answer if you can help
<ranvijay> ActionParsnip:first i want to create a .img or .iso file than a usb bootable plz tell me a package name
<ranvijay> ActionParsnip:first i want to create a .img or .iso file than a usb bootable plz tell me a package name
<Thalius> TMKCodes: what functionality does it need to have?
<mfilipe> DasEi: my man hasn't nothing about chkconfig
<ikonia> ranvijay: mkisofs
<TMKCodes> Thalius video saving from web cam as cheese sucks on doing that for some reason.
<Tadej> soreau: Ill try
<ActionParsnip> TMKCodes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030779
<ubuser> are the sources list gonna have to be changed to download flash plugins and other stuff
<DasEi> !info chkconfig | mfilipe
<ubottu> mfilipe: chkconfig (source: chkconfig): system tool to enable or disable system services. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.0-79.1-2 (maverick), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ActionParsnip> ranvijay: so you want to make a custom ubuntu CD?
<clavin12> Hey, you suppose someone could help me figure out why my usb wireless adapter isn't showing up as an interface (wlan0)
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: no, its already in the default repo
<ranvijay> yes
<DasEi> mfilipe: might be not installed
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: the lsusb output will help
<Thalius> TMKCodes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Webcam%20Software
<ubuser> i used this, and had too, but probably cause they went out-of-date
<Thalius> TMKCodes: antything in there?
<soreau> Tadej: I am searching for my xrandr notes.. but in the meantime, read this http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<clavin12> ActionParsnip: sure just a minute.
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Already did that and when I click on an e-mail link it works beautifully, but in the panel there is the option to "Mail/Chat/Broadcast" etc. How do I change it so "Mail" opens Thunderbird and not Evolution?
<ikonia> ranvijay: ok, well we don't support that here, but the tool mkisofs is your friend, good luck
<mfilipe> DasEi: is it compatible with Upstart?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: not familiar with that. Do you mean the envelope icon on the panel?
<Tadej> how do I disable keyring?
<DasEi> mfilipe: yes
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Yes I do.
<TMKCodes> thalius thanks :)
<ubuser> i burned 2 iso's of ubuntu 9.10
<ubuser> and neither worked
<Thalius> TMKCodes: You're welcome
<ranvijay> ikonia:i just need a name rest i will do it on my own
<Tadej> I dont want to enter wireless password everytime I turn on
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you should've said. Try using plainer language ;)  let me websearch
<ubuser> hopefully this will
 * Thalius has strong googlefu
<ikonia> ranvijay: I've told you 3 times, mkisofs
<ActionParsnip> Tadej: set a clear keyring password
<Tadej> How do I change it, once I allready set it?
<ubuser> is xub easier than lub?
<mfilipe> DasEi: thanks :)
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Haha, well I tried with saying GNOME panel but still lol. It's one of those things that a picture is better suited for. Like typing out how to tie one's shoes.
<clavin12> ActionParsnip: the line for the adapter says Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9020 Netgear, Inc.
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: depends on what you find hard and easy, there is no single answer
<diphthong> so what is the proper way to control if a service starts or doesn't start at boot time ?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: you can add a billion things to that panel, plus I havent used gnome for some time now
<ubuser> i know but as in support there good
<ubuser> 5.1 ubuntu is teh zer0
<goltoof> i think my systems pretty much trashed.. no one can help me figure out my issue of stuff not starting up when i log in, etc..  thinking of going back to 10.04 since i had way less problems with it than maverick.  any of the experienced guys here that have stuck with 10.04 LTS?
<soreau> Tadej: Set no password in sys>admin>keys or wherever that utility is /:P
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Ah, thanks. I have no idea how you found that as I know I sure couldn't lol. Alright, well thanks. =)
<goltoof> just want some opinions before i reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: bing.com  is all i used
<ubuser> what was the first ub
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: 5.10 is no longer supported
<ubuser> i know this
<ubuser> but noone thought i would get zsnes working either
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190&page=5  has some files you can use with ndisgtk
<soreau> Tadej: maybe seahorse - application>accessories>passwrods and encryption keys <-- set a blank password and choose to run in unsafe mode
<DasEi> ubuser: pm you ?
<goltoof> what's smarter, stick with 10.04 LTS, or upgrade the system with not LTS versions when they come out?
<ubuser> learned a lot of python
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: add the playdeb ppa and you can install zsnes easily
<ubuser> without internet
<figure002> hello. i recently discovered that getgnulinux.org is down (now it redirects to the ubuntu website). what's happening with the website?
<ubuser> i just got net yesterday
<bjaanes> Hi, Im trying to use tar for my backup right now, but the performance seems to be quite bad. Im trying to tar a quite huge directory (my entire file server), but after a while, things are really slowing down, takes like an hour for 4 gig files. Any ideas? Disk to disk, not over network.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Anyone that buys into bing or use it over google is foolish and unwise
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: 4.10 seems to be the first release
<aeon-ltd> figure002: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, support here only
<lmh1> Hi
<ubuser> thats what someone said, jus weird
<ActionParsnip> soreau: well it found the result, so who is unwise now?
<figure002> aeon-ltd: ok, thanks
<lmh1> some that have good ubuntu skills?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: You are.
<ubuser> my grandma had some 5.1 cds
<aeon-ltd> !ask | lmh1
<ubottu> lmh1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sisif> Hey guys. I`m in a bit of trouble here? Does anyone knows how to enable bluetooth by console command? The knob on the front of my laptop is broken
<ubuser> and i installed it but updated to 9.1 on hers like 2.2 dual core
<ActionParsnip> soreau: I use both, each uses a different search method so gets different results
<bibic682> hello, any way to get flash video to play smooth...... ati radeon 9000 agp, amd64 3200 socket 754, 1g ram,9.10
<goltoof> bjaanes:  probably better to tar mutliple directories simultaneously and utilize your idle resources than rely on one tar process
<aeon-ltd> bibic682: updated? latest flash and graphics drivers?
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: i recommend you use the ,,s.cfg file (bit of a hidden treat) ;)
<ActionParsnip> mms.cfg  sorry
<lmh1> I want to make "server" that is better than windows 2008 server, i am not sure that i should use Debian or ubuntu?
<bjaanes> goltoof: Okey, but this is a script, are there any "easy" ways to do this?
<ubuser> are the commands the same in terminal in lub
<soreau> sisif: If enabling involves a physical switch to enable the device, there isnt much you can do to have it recognized in software
<bibic682> internet connection at 10-12 meg/sec download
<ikonia> lmh1: try them, see what works for you
<bitkiller> I have just installed a new system on a laptop (ecs 2003 model) and keyboard freezes after some keystrokes
<ubuser> or do you have to use the $ thing
<aeon-ltd> lmh1: they are roughly the same, just different docs and branding
<soreau> sisif: but you can at least start the service with: service bluetooth start
<ubuser> guess it dont matter
<Thalius> sisif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582551
<goltoof> bjaanes:  yes, with a script :)
<aeon-ltd> lmh1: though i'd say based on channel size in irc, use ubuntu
<ubuser> i liked blender it was pretty sweet
<codemagician> If im based on Thailand, but I'm english speaking from UK and want pound symbols, but timezone BKK how do I adjust my locale?
<ubuser> i messed with alot of game engines
<ActionParsnip> bibic682: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<bibic682> actionParsnip: Please elaborate, just an ubuntu parttimer
<lmh1> But i want to make (Ubuntu+Kubuntu+Xfce) on one network installation, but how can i do this?
<Thalius> sisif: whoops, ignore that
<clavin12> actionparsnip: ndiswrapper -l says my device is present but sudo iwlist scan does not.
<ikonia> lmh1: yes
<bjaanes> goltoof: hehe, sure - but any good way to be iterating through the directories?
<bibic682> I will try that
<ActionParsnip> clavin12: is the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<sisif> soreau, I know this is possible because in the previous version of Ubuntu it was set on at boot (default), Also, in Win7 there is a little manager that I can use to enable it. So really there is just a command that needs to be passed of to BIOS / HW so that it powers on the dongle.
<lmh1> I mean make network install disk from an linux server.
<ubuser> this forum support lub too
<soreau> clavin12: Why are you using ndiswrapper?
<ubuser> chatroom*
<ikonia> lmh1: use a network install
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: not officially but I do ;)
<clavin12> soreau: I wasn't aware there was an alternative.
<lmh1> okey, but how can i set (Only server core?)
<soreau> sisif: Hmm.. Im not sure how you would go about doing that
<lmh1> like windows 2008 server?
<sisif> soreau, me neither :*
<ubuntu_user32> Hey guy! Great tutorial about How to install KDE 4.6 on Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) - http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-KDE-SC-4-6-0-on-Ubuntu-10-10-181253.shtml
<clavin12> ActionParsnip: yes it's loaded
<ubuntu_user32> guys* :D
<ikonia> lmh1: you're not making any sense, the number of cores has nothing to do with it
<soreau> clavin12: The default is the native open source drivers for linux.. which card do you have?
<lmh1> Active directory, DHCP, Deployment server, IIS web server
<ikonia> lmh1: I'd advise you to have 3 install images, ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu and just select what you want
<ikonia> lmh1: active directory = ldap, dhcp = yes, deployment server = pxeboot+netinstall, IIS=apache
<clavin12> soreau: netgear wna3100, lsusb id is 0846:9020
<lmh1> I have now (Or will have) Core i7 2600k, 8 GB of DDR3 ram and Samsung F3 2 TB HDD.
<ikonia> lmh1: that has no relevance
<soreau> clavin12: ah its a usb device..
<DasEi> lmh1: and if just headless server needed, can go expert install and install just yor needs
<lmh1> how can i do network install with a files?
<clavin12> soreau: yes
<bibic682> Action Parsnip: says the file is already there
<DasEi> lmh1: netinstaller image
<ikonia> lmh1: it's quite a complex process, research netboot (pxeboot) and kickstart
<g_o_o> codemagician, do you just want a UK keyboard?
<sambagirlx> how dare you kic,k me for what? you dont know what i do! i paid for those torrents for your information you creep.
<soreau> clavin12: Have you read this at all? http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190
<sllide> linux mint fluxbox for me :D
<sllide> owait, i was reading the scrollback :/
<aeon-ltd> sambagirlx: you're really going offtopic here
<soreau> sambagirlx: That is fine but that kind of topic should be left out of this channel. We are here to support ubuntu, not talk about torrents and music
<soreau> ugh
<clavin12> soreau: no i'll take a look
<ikonia> soreau: I've muted her, I'm trying to talk to her in pm
<soreau> ikonia: ok
<rsh> soreau,  it doesn't work cellphone sees desktop but ubuntu doesn't
<clavin12> soreau: yes I have looked at that. It wants me to build ndiswrapper with a patch.
<goltoof> what's smarter, stick with 10.04 LTS, or upgrade the system with not LTS versions when they come out?  ie, am i missing anything super important by sticking with 10.04 for the next few years?
<crispyjew> kunwon1 here ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals  and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! crispyjew headyadmin zs1otb Cyberfusion j_ack slax00 shinbuntu TheMoonMaster jiga gtriderxc CensoredBiscuit excelsior gaeatano Tigger__ Guest82530 ilaggoodly Noah0504 nm5tf Tuxist Matic`Makovec cking_nj sllide Guybrush88 e-anima 
<Cyberfusion> hey why would /etc/network/interfaces only contain the loopback?
<maco> Cyberfusion: because network manager handles everything else
<aeon-ltd> heh it was getting quiet in the last few months, without freenode spam
<codemagician> how do I configure gnome to remove the top bar and place all the stuff on the bottom bar?
<Cyberfusion> where does network manager "live"?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: I'd say sticking with LTS. They are supported for longer and if it works, why fix it
<bj0rn> lol
<maco> goltoof: you dont get new versions of software, just bugfix/security-patches for old ones if you stick to LTS
<Thalius> Cyberfusion: Because you dont have a netwerkinterface configured?
<gaeatano> ciao a tutti
<Cyberfusion> im talking to you right now lol
<bj0rn> am i not the only one who has had network-manager removed due to an "update"?
<pedolove> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! pedolove kaie- garrydonnelly bj0rn mikebot Wolfsherz justindijkshoorn headyadmin zs1otb Cyberfusion j_ack slax00 shinbuntu TheMoonMaster jiga gtriderxc CensoredBiscuit excelsior gaeatano Tigger__ Guest82530 ilaggoodly Noah0504 nm5tf
<pedolove> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! marcules sisif chiluk Embla k0hala Ramshackle jacquesdptd_ nicop figure002 foolano michaeldhealy resurection martiner5 hwilde WinstonSmith Hut KindOne TMKCodes zenon_ jsurfer sechrist gusnan unc0nn3ct3d yoshx crond Anubisss_ tankdri
<pedolove> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! jpablobr multipass|2 Darwin4Ever SimonP86 sgillet PreZ peleg Jodster HammerTiem bloodyhell prakriti ROBOTARMY mactimes red2kic yescalona Lenin_Cat h4z|da hotrod robotarmy24 RaiderX moes robertcmk7 mcloy luis__lopez ruied andyroid83 
<maco> Cyberfusion: in your top panel
<pedolove> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! amorphous1 a931bw mcl0vin Nuit halvors1 philS_ halvors markoso hilarie CarlFK sangho florek aeon-ltd schnuffle psichas netmind dw- lrvick clavin12 blink zilux RobinJ alex__c2022 hunter` Elv13 GeekPLZ daxt philbert billmania gakkun T
<pedolove> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! wainer billfarrow Thalius tuxampol bstanish stjohnmedrano Emfd_ jcgs baggar11 Daekdroom noyb geekbri Ubuntu_1010 MadViking mkf00 gsp2009 Finnish insane_kangaroo wcjj g_o_o xiong milindshakya inveratulo waperboy_ benkevan v3nd3tta`` 
<kmsn> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kmsn GrowLinux kaie- bj0rn garrydonnelly mikebot Wolfsherz justindijkshoorn headyadmin zs1otb Cyberfusion j_ack slax00 shinbuntu TheMoonMaster jiga gtriderxc CensoredBiscuit excelsior gaeatano Tigger__ Guest82530 ilaggoo
<kmsn> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! marcules sisif chiluk Embla k0hala Ramshackle jacquesdptd_ nicop figure002 foolano michaeldhealy resurection martiner5 hwilde WinstonSmith Hut KindOne TMKCodes zenon_ jsurfer sechrist gusnan unc0nn3ct3d yoshx crond Anubi
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: drag the items down (you'll need to unlock the item), you can then right click the panel and delete it
<oweh30> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! oweh30 LouisJB a_u_engg jeperez GrowLinux kaie- garrydonnelly bj0rn mikebot Wolfsherz justindijkshoorn headyadmin zs1otb Cyberfusion j_ack slax00 shinbuntu TheMoonMaster jiga gtriderxc CensoredBiscuit excelsior gaeatano Tigger__ Free
<oweh30> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! tonm156|work guspur lmh1 marcules sisif chiluk Embla k0hala Ramshackle jacquesdptd_ nicop figure002 michaeldhealy resurection martiner5 hwilde WinstonSmith Hut KindOne TMKCodes zenon_ jsurfer sechrist gusnan unc0nn3ct3d yoshx crond A
<oweh30> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! andeh` sebner jpablobr multipass|2 Darwin4Ever SimonP86 sgillet PreZ peleg Jodster HammerTiem bloodyhell prakriti ROBOTARMY mactimes red2kic yescalona Lenin_Cat h4z|da hotrod robotarmy24 RaiderX moes robertcmk7 mcloy luis__lopez ruie
<oweh30> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! amorphous1 a931bw mcl0vin Nuit halvors1 philS_ halvors markoso hilarie CarlFK sangho florek aeon-ltd schnuffle psichas netmind dw- lrvick clavin12 blink zilux RobinJ alex__c2022 hunter` Elv13 GeekPLZ daxt philbert billmania gakkun Th
<oweh30> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! billfarrow Thalius tuxampol bstanish stjohnmedrano Emfd_ jcgs baggar11 Daekdroom noyb geekbri Ubuntu_1010 MadViking mkf00 gsp2009 Finnish insane_kangaroo wcjj g_o_o xiong milindshakya inveratulo waperboy_ benkevan v3nd3tta`` ring0 xi
<kaie-> really?
<aeon-ltd> ok this is too much
<Cyberfusion> my god spam STOp
<marcules> GOD. DAMN. IT.
<bj0rn> ffs
<ikonia> it should stop now,
<rsh> its sch frustrating u try to avoid malwares and u get other big hedaches. It isn't worth the efforts. This channel has no ubuntu developer. only monitors. somebdy tell me doing it for 10 days now. whoever dessigned that junk bluez must have been napping.
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: lil bit
<jsurfer> please stop span!!!
<ikonia> marcules: calm down
<ikonia> bj0rn: drop the language
<v3nd3tta``> n1 +r :)
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: drag the items down (you'll need to unlock the item), you can then right click the panel and delete it
<marcules> I've left #freenode for that sort of thing
<bj0rn> ikonia, ok ok, i'll let you respond to the spammers.
<maco> rsh: the channel does have ubuntu developers in it... i'm one
<TheMoonMaster> gross
<kaie-> bluez does blow
<goltoof> maco:  what do you mean new versions of software?  you mean software that's only compliant with new versions? i thought  software can be updated anyway.
<bj0rn> ikonia, has anyone else come in here mentioning that network-manager has been uninstalled during an update?
<codemagician> how do I configure gnome to remove the top bar and place all the stuff on the bottom bar?
<jrib> codemagician: right click on the panel, edit panel, drag away
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: I told you, twice
<aeon-ltd> codemagician: right click, unlock the panel then edit
<bj0rn> ikonia, do you have a link to a how-to for re-enabling it from livecd?
<maco> goltoof: the only updates you get in a stable version of ubuntu are bugfixes and security patches. if upstream release something new, you dont get it without moving to the next version of ubuntu
<maco> goltoof: the exception is firefox
<rsh> r u bluez develepor maco??
<ikonia> bj0rn: no idea
<maco> rsh: no, i dont do gnome
<codemagician> right click which panel the top of bottom?
<jrib> codemagician: top
<bj0rn> gah
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: right click the item to move and unlock it, then drag it to the bottom panel. Or you can just right click the bottom panel and add the item. Right click the top panel and click delete panel
<maco> bj0rn: you could connect without it, no need for a live cd...
<maco> bj0rn: and then just sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: you must have one panel but you can add or remove any items available to you
<goltoof> maco:  but i imagine there are ways to get new software to use new packages without changing the os?  sorry, i'm still not clear on how all the packages, kernel modules, etc apply here.
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: the OS will be the same, Ubuntu
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  right, i mean os version
<maco> goltoof: most software is in the repositories and they are mostly-frozen after the os is released
<Cyberfusion> .
<Cyberfusion> .
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: the LTS release will still get updates when Maverick is dead
<maco> goltoof: new versions arent added to the repos after release
<g_o_o> codemagician, right click top panel -> then properities -> orientation -> bottom
<maco> goltoof: you can get new versions from third parties, if you trust those third parties
<goltoof> maco:  o ic
<|Long|> have anyone here run glftpd on ubuntu OS?
<rsh> i don't come on this channel unless ive problm , plenty of forums i went thru. none have solved. No one seem to be intersted. My problem at ansers launchpad is still open.
<bj0rn> maco, when i boot to the normal install, apt-get fails to find repositories. I booted to liveCD, and used "apt-get install --download-only --reinstall network-manager" ( as well as network-manager-gnome and, for some reason, gnome-bluetooth )
<goltoof> rsh, ask away
<jrib> rsh: that's not a support question :/  Just ask your question
<maco> goltoof: there is a developer-run "ubuntu backports" repository that contains new versions of software, but those packages dont get maintained in the usual way (ie, they dont get bugfixes and security updates) or much testing, just... "if it builds, ship it"
<maco> bj0rn: you need to put the .deb thatss downloaded onto the hard disk then so you can get it when you go back to your system
<bj0rn> maco, following that, i have a network-manager icon in my panel, but "Enable Network-manager" is faded, and "services --status-all" shows [?] network-manager
<bj0rn> maco: done that
<maco> bj0rn: if you have the icon, then its not uninstalled...
<maco> bj0rn: check /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<maco> bj0rn: are your devices managed or unmanaged according to that?
<bj0rn> maco: it is re-installed.. after copying the .deb and using gdebi
<bj0rn> maco: one sec, mounting the drive
<codemagician> jrib, cool. is there a way to get the icons not to bunch and overlap.. like a grid type mode?
<jrib> codemagician: there might be but I don't know how
<bj0rn> maco, file says "ifdown / managed=false"
<maco> bj0rn: make it true
<bj0rn> maco, where / is a linebreak
<bj0rn> kkl
<bj0rn> maco: brb as [thor] if this works .. hehe thanks
<WillWork4foo> hi all - is anyone here very familiar with plymouth boot screens on netbooks? For some reason, my netbook's screen goes blank twice during boot and I don't see the boot splash screen. It does boot and the system works, but I'm trying to get the ubuntu-sunrise plymouth screen working and it's refusing. It works fine on shutdown however
<ActionParsnip> WillWork4foo: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<WillWork4foo> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> WillWork4foo: follow until the embedded video, it makes the OS use the fb driver for bootup until your video driver gets loaded for the desktop
<craigfu> this isnt an ubuntu question perse, but does anyone have a recommendation for used 1u servers?  Im am wanting to install ubuntu 10.10 server on it.  Im just looking to get by for cheap
<craigfu> edit: to buy them
<WillWork4foo> ActionParsnip, thanks very much
<ikonia> craigfu: try ##hardware
<craigfu> thanks ikonia
<WillWork4foo> ActionParsnip, it looks like it's loading various gfx drivers during boot or something similar - screen keeps initialising two or three times :)
<goltoof> craigfu:  craigslist
<WillWork4foo> I'll follow that guide. Much appreciated
<taxon|afk> Hello. I would like to set up a headless ubuntu 10.04.1 server with a GUI (e.g. KDE or gnome) to share a single GUI session among some friends.
<ikonia> 15:16 -!- j0k3r is now known as Bipul`
<ikonia> 15:17 -!- Bipul` [~j0k3r@113.19.129.49] has quit [Changing host]
<ikonia> 15:17 -!- Bipul` [~j0k3r@unaffiliated/bipul/x-4918593] has joined #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ActionParsnip> WillWork4foo: then forcing it to use fb will make it ok
<LeGambitteur> hi there
<WillWork4foo> ActionParsnip, brilliant
<taxon> there seem to be many ways to achieve that but which one to take?
<goltoof> say i got 20,000 files somewhere in a directory i'm tryign to copy.. how can i list dirs based on the number of files they contain?
<Somelauw> It it me or is java just very slow on ubuntu?
<laurus> Can anyone recommend a brand of USB flash drive that is good for Ubuntu?
<ThatDudeButch> Hey guys, any resident Ubuntu Gurus in the room?
<ThatDudeButch> Having a problem I have never ran into before..
<gsp2009> ThatDudeButch: ask away
<KirkMcDonald> laurus: They're all pretty much the same, I would think.
<ikonia> ThatDudeButch: just ask the question
<ThatDudeButch> Trying to install 10.10 on an amd box dual boot with W7
<ThatDudeButch> no matter what I do
<ThatDudeButch> "No root file system detected"
<LeGambitteur> can any one help me to install the driver of my onboard graphic card please ?
<laurus> KirkMcDonald, hmm, I heard some people had problems with Sandisk 16GB drives
<taxon> does anyone have experience with x11vnc, xvfb etc.?
<ThatDudeButch> this is right after keyboard selection in the installer
<ThatDudeButch> there is nothing to select
<DasEi> taxon: some , yes
<ThatDudeButch> cant cchoose anything
<bitkiller> well done...no ubuntu for me
<ThatDudeButch> partition mount pt etc
<jrib> goltoof: I would use stat... and sort... and find... does that help?
<bitkiller> get back to my old XP
<DasEi> taxon: out of the box tightvnc is easiest to go
<taxon> DasEi: I would like to set up a headless ubuntu 10.04.1 server with a GUI (e.g. KDE or gnome) to share a single GUI session among some friends.
<ThatDudeButch> ikonia or gsp2009: make sense?
<DasEi> taxon: headless = no gui
<gsp2009> ThatDudeButch: using wubi?
<taxon> I read somewhere that tightvnc is rather old, e.g. the clipboard sharing doesn't work
<lmh1> Its is pussible to use unetbootin to make a bigger images?
<DasEi> taxon: then ssh is your choice rather
<ThatDudeButch> ive tried three ways
<ThatDudeButch> regualr install cd
<lmh1> With much of games?
<ThatDudeButch> alternatve no gui cd and wubi
<ThatDudeButch> all fail at same spot
<invisiblek> ThatDudeButch, where have i seen ur nick b4?
<ThatDudeButch> android?
<ThatDudeButch> iphone?
<invisiblek> probably
<invisiblek> droid inc?
<ThatDudeButch> Yeah I did
<taxon> DasEi: I need a remote GUI, so ssh is not an option for my use case
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ThatDudeButch> Now a Fascinate and an Inc
<invisiblek> cool
<goltoof> jrib: don't know yet, already somewhat familiar with those, sort of looking for some examples.. it's just there's one directory that has like 15,000 files in it that i don't need, trying to find it
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: I can I guess
<gsp2009> ThatDudeButch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427250&page=2
<ThatDudeButch> I figured three different installs lol
<taxon> tightvns is said to be rather slow with e.g. kde and to have some graphic glitches
<undecim> lmh1: What do you mean by making bigger images?
<undecim> lmh1: Like  live USB drive with more stuff installed?
<DasEi> taxon: vnc is like sitting on the remote pc , so you don't want to hare a headless server, but a regualar desktop, rdesktop , tightvnc from repos, ultravnc as third party or teamview, free for private use can do that
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: then how did you know the image was complete or consistent?
<ThatDudeButch> gsp, sending link to my phone now will test  that work aroundand report back thanks
<DasEi> sahare*
<ThatDudeButch> checking w hashtab now
<gsp2009> ThatDudeButch:
<feyd> can someone tell me what a hard link is
<ThatDudeButch> sup gsp2009
<gsp2009> ThatDudeButch: also this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/15936/installing-ubuntu-10-10-windows-7-dual-boot-confusion
<lmh1> some like: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.8/amd64/jigdo-bd/
<undecim> feyd: It's when you have two files point to the same blocks of data on a hard drive
<undecim> feyd: Different from a "soft" like which is more like a Windows shortcut. It tells any program using it to look at another file....
<taxon> DasEi: which kde / gnome package should I choose that doesn't depend on a lot of xservers?
<lmh1> <undecim>: How do you build iso?
<undecim> feyd: Hard links actually share the same data
<taxon> I only need a minimal kde / gnome
<feyd> so if I wanted to have 2 folders mirror the same data (both on different drives), I wouldn't want to use a hard link, rsync would be a better option
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: where are the md5s list
<ThatDudeButch> you know off hand?
<ActionParsnip> feyd: its like a symlink but makes a copy, if the file source changes the linked file will be instantly updated due to it being a link. It also takes space up, a softlink doesn't take any extra space
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | ThatDudeButch
<ubottu> ThatDudeButch: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<jrib> goltoof: find -type d -exec stat -c '%h %n' '{}' + | sort -n
<ThatDudeButch> ty sirs
<undecim> lmh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<undecim> lmh1: If you make an ISO that is too big for a CD, you can use unetbootin to put it on a thumb drive.
<feyd> ActionParsnip: so if I wanted to have 2 folders mirror the same data (both on different drives), I wouldn't want to use a hard link, rsync would be a better option
<gsp2009> ThatDudeButch: yw
<goltoof> jrib:  well.. i guess it's doing something.. lol
<undecim> feyd: You can't hardlink folders, nor files on seperate partitions
<lmh1> can i change files from USB stick with unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> feyd: i'd use rsync if you want a backup solution, without the source the linked data doesn't exist
<feyd> undecim: alright, that clears it up
<DasEi> taxon: if you need desktop, as of now need x
<feyd> ActionParsnip: gotcha, thanks
<ThatDudeButch> ill be mad if all these return borked md5s
<ThatDudeButch> lol
<ThatDudeButch> no i wont ctually
<ThatDudeButch> ill be happy
<ThatDudeButch> lol
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: should have checked before
<jrib> goltoof: you ran the command in the right place right?
<ThatDudeButch> I know.
<ThatDudeButch> I fail.
<goltoof> jrib: ah, yes ran from in the directory
<taxon> DasEi: would be nice if the remote desktop would be as fast as Windows RDP
<feyd> so has anyone successfully integrated mplayer into chromium?
<KM0201> taxon: i've noticed it is kind of sluggish at times.. Teamviewer is better IMO...
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: but you learned, so its all good
<undecim> feyd: Rsync on a cron job sounds like it will do what you want. Just be careful... If you do, e.g. rsync with the --delete option (so that deleting from the source drive deletes from the secondary drive), it will wipe the secondary folder if the source drive fails to mount and the system boots anyways.
<goltoof> jrib:  not quite.. it does list in order of files contained.. not finding all the files though  :/
<DasEi> taxon: the used desktop has less effect on it than has the used the compression protocoll and the bandwith
<goltoof> jrib:  ie, only showing some 2,000 or so
<jrib> goltoof: that will only list directories
<lmh1> how can i make "floppy" drives to boot from networks?
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: wubi.exe def nnot the same md5
<ThatDudeButch> not even close
<undecim> feyd: If you plan to delete stuff, it would probably be safest to set up a RAID
<ThatDudeButch> checking the iso i used
<goltoof> cd ..
<goltoof> oops
<DasEi> taxon: try tightvnc first, if that doesn't do enough, go the longer way of deploying ultravnc
<ThatDudeButch> hm taking forever to has
<feyd> undecim: I'll be sure and test it before committing it, I'm not going to be deleting so much as just mirroring (a RAID would help there too, but rsync is simpler)
<ThatDudeButch> h
<gsp2009> anyone know how to minimize evolution to tray and be notified of mail?
<taxon> DasEi: I tried tightvnc with icewm but that was really sluggish
<goltoof> jrib: anyway, i was able to locate it.  thanks bro!
<feyd> gsp2009: get alltray
<gsp2009> feyd looking now thanks.
<goltoof> jrib:  that cmd will come in use later, i'm sure
<gsp2009> feyd.. in repos too.. nice. ;)
<taxon> DasEi: isn't there a tool that translate between a xserver and e.g. RDP directly without going through a framebuffer?
<feyd> gsp2009: not sure how notifications work, but if evolution doesnt pass them while in the tray, then you can get mail-notification as well, it'd be separate but would still function how you want
<LeGambitteur> need a good link to install sis onboard graphic card driver, thx
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: sounds like a bad file, I suggest you use the Ubuntu desktop CD and mount it with maickdisk or daemontools and install that way
<KM0201> LeGambitteur: good luck.. i gave up on that one.
<LeGambitteur> KM0201: XD
<feyd> so has anyone successfully integrated mplayer into chromium?
<ActionParsnip> LeGambitteur: what video chip?
<DasEi> taxon: not that I knew, what a connection you ran tightvnc over ?
<lmh1> Someone that know about ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64 where can i add files to install (#Define Addon) list?
<LeGambitteur> ActionParsnip: [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE
<taxon> 6MBit DSL
<gsp2009> feyd: good news... docks the app, and they uses gnome indicator applet natively... sweeeet! thanks.
<sisif> Does anyone know how to reproduce the "bug" from 10.04.1 - the one which  forced the bluetooth to be ON at boot time ?
<sockPants> hi all, how can i bridge two network connections in ubuntu?
<jrib> goltoof: hmm, I had assumed that that corresponded to number of files in a dir, but it doesn't apparently
<lmh1> Do someone understand what i ask about?
<DasEi> taxon: if that can be used in full, could be enough, though ssh -X , especially in view of more then one client needs less
<bj0rn__> maco: no dice after editing the network config
<feyd> gsp2009: awesome, happy mailing
<ActionParsnip> LeGambitteur: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347451&page=2   has a sample xorg.conf you may be able to use (or edit) if udev is failing you
<goltoof> jrib: yeah, not sure how it was listing whether as dirs or total files, I was able to hone in on the dir only because i recognized it
<LeGambitteur> ActionParsnip: thx I'm goinig to try it now !
<feyd> how can I style QT apps in an openbox session? is there an automated way? If not, how can I change it manually?
<goltoof> I got a bunch of files on an external harddrive that I can't remove in nautilus or as sudo.. keep getting "rm: cannot remove 'dir': Input/output error
<ThatDudeButch> hm actually md5s are fine
<ThatDudeButch> i was on the wrong wubi exe
<taxon> DasEi: hmm, the bandwidth should be a problem
<g_o_o> goltoof, rmdir to remove directory
<taxon> DasEi: *NOT
<xangua> feyd: you mean to give them a gtk look¿¿ install qt4-qtconfig
<taxon> DasEi: nethertheless it's slow
<goltoof> g_o_o:  rmdir: failed to remove `System Volume Information': No such file or directory
<goltoof> g_o_o:  but it's there alright
<feyd> xangua: yep, they run on default color settings in openbox, I'm just trying to get it more uniform, I'll check out qt4-config, thanks for the suggestion
<mbeierl> goltoof: that sounds like an NTFS file systems
<g_o_o> goltoof, try rm -rf to remove the directory
<jrib> goltoof: it counts number of subdirectories (essentially)
<mbeierl> goltoof: are you using putting quotes around that, or escaping the spaces somehow (like: rm -rf System\ Volume\ Information)
<goltoof> g_o_o:  no error output, but dir is still there
<goltoof> mbeierl:  quotes
<DasEi> taxon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<DasEi> taxon: also  installed the corresponding x11-package ?
<mbeierl> goltoof: I'm not sure yet, but I think that sys info dir is an internal part of the ntfs structure and cannot be removed
<__name__> hello
<taxon> DasEi: which kde / gnome package should I choose that doesn't depend on a lot of xservers?
<flowbee> whenever i come to work my ubuntu 10.04 box is unresponsive and i have to restart it.  i'm thinking its probably a CPU temperature thing?  1) is there something else it could be?  2) how do i get the cpu temperature (i added cpu temperature to panel but its ex'd out)
<__name__> how does the /home encryption work under the hood?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  really?  something linux cannot do?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i looked it up and someone figured it out with a chkdisk in windows, i'd like to avoid that route if possile
<mbeierl> goltoof: no, something NTFS cannot do.
<goltoof> *possible
<DasEi> taxon: you asked that before, the used gui is relevant to the localhost, not the vnc, so take what you like
<mbeierl> goltoof: this is a Windows-formatted partition, correct?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  it's an external drive that i've used to backup windows and linux stuff
<DasEi> __name__: ecryptfs
<nabukadnezar43> i'm regged now :)
<ActionParsnip> taxon: you could install lxde with the open --no-recommends
<lwizardl> Hi
<goltoof> mbeierl:  now i'm freaked out, i'm going to use this to backup my stuff and reinstall my system to 10.04 :S
<g_o_o> goltoof, I think your windows system restore points are saved in that directory
<taxon> DasEi: I'd like to use gnome on the server so I have to install some desktop packages. But all seem to depend on various xservers for each graphic card
<bj0rn__> maco: http://i.imgur.com/Cg91l.png is what i see on the installation where my network-manager was uninstalled and subsequently manually re-installed. editing the config file to have managed=true seems to have had no effect.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  should i reformat the drive before using it as backup?
<lwizardl> I just did a reinstall of my Ubuntu OS and now on my bit install I have no sound
<g_o_o> goltoof, if you're sure you want to remove them try sudo rm -rf
<mbeierl> goltoof: from what I have read, the system volume information folder is also used as part of NTFS journal - which means that deleting it would corrupt the filesystem
<goltoof> g_o_o:  yes I did that..
<DasEi> taxon: err ? one g-card for each box.. so one driver per boox .. I don't understand you
<mbeierl> goltoof: the answer to that is - it depends.  If you want to read/write it from Windows, you should use a Windows filesystem.  Linux can read Windows, but without loading additional software into your windows install, it cannot read linux filesystems
<taxon> DasEi: the server doesn't have a graphic card, so I need a headless xserver
<nimrod10> is there a way to eliminate users being doubled on ubuntu 10.04 when suspending ? I'm the only one logged in the laptop now but because of suspending it shows 14 copies of my user on different pts
<maco> bj0rn__: see that not-checked checkbox next to "enable networking"?
<mbeierl> goltoof: just think of the System Volume Information as a ... well, system folder used by the NTFS filesystem to keep itself safe from powerfailures and don't touch it
<bj0rn__> maco: it is greyed out, i cannot click it.
<bj0rn__> maco: mousing over the icon says "Network-Manager is not running"
<goltoof> mbeierl: oddly enough i never accessed the drive through windows, i don't think... i just have a windows vm that i use independent of any removable drives
<maco> bj0rn__: weird. ps -ef | grep network          that shows that it is, though?
<taxon> ActionParsnip: I'll have a look into lxde
<Lasher`> bye
<DasEi> taxon: headless headwith, x-server isn't headless
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i think it somehow read the drive and wrote something to it
<ActionParsnip> taxon: it does have a graphics card, the POST of ANY system NEEDS a video BIOS
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i havne't even figured out how to read usb in my virtualbox xp vm
<bj0rn__> maco: must reboot to try, will come back shortly :D
<flowbee> my ubuntu box is usually unresponsive when i get to work.  i.e. i move mouse/keyboard and nothing happens.  i have to hard reboot it by holding down power key.  cpu temp is at 42*c.  not sure what else i can check
<ActionParsnip> taxon: you can install any DE using the --no-recommends option and get a minimal desktop
<feyd> xangua: that was exactly what I was looking for, thanks again
<maco> bj0rn__: may i suggest learning to connect with ifconfig to avoid rebooting?
<LeGambitteur> how to reboot the X server in terminal ?
<taxon> ActionParsnip: hmm ok, lets see
<ThatDudeButch> gsp2009 and everyone http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13765981/2011-01-31%2002.50.29.jpg
<ThatDudeButch> wtf?
<maco> LeGambitteur: i would do sudo service gdm restart
<ThatDudeButch> I ran chkdsk /f already before so thats not it
<mbeierl> goltoof: so, the drive is currently mounted from what I can tell by the fact you are trying to rm the folder.  In that case, can you do a "mount" command from the terminal?  Its output will tell you the type of filesystem on the drive
<ThatDudeButch> is it cause of RAID?
<DasEi> LeGambitteur: sudo service gdm restart
<ActionParsnip> taxon: LXDE, Fluxbox, Openbox and FLWM will give you a nice slick lightweight desktop
 * CensoredBiscuit is away: Oh baby, theres a shark in the water
<LeGambitteur> maco: DasEi: thx
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: That make sense? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13765981/2011-01-31%2002.50.29.jpg
<goltoof> mbeierl:  fuseblk
<ActionParsnip> !away > CensoredBiscuit
<ubottu> CensoredBiscuit, please see my private message
<bj0rn__> maco: yes! you certainly can. that is the CLI connection program?
<maco> bj0rn__: yes
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: do you use raid?
<bj0rn__> maco: i'll man that baby up good.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  btw, i'm a bit ignorant of filesystem types and what's used best for what
<maco> bj0rn__: actually, if you're wired, just run "sudo dhclient"
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: It's abrand new amd box my work just bought me
<goltoof> mbeierl:  it's usb 3.0
<ThatDudeButch> its factory BIOS
<ThatDudeButch> havent touch anything
<maco> bj0rn__: (assuming you arent using static addressing)
<ThatDudeButch> besides tryong to set up ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: i'd check if raid is around, it seems significant
<bj0rn__> maco: i certainly am! i'll try all three of those things upon reboot
<ThatDudeButch> hmm
<ThatDudeButch> bios?
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: i guess
<bj0rn__> maco: thanks again for the help so far :)
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: thanks, trying now
<mbeierl> goltoof: umm.  Sorry - suddenly out of my depth if this is mounted via fuse.  I'm not that up to date with changes there.  Linux uses a series of variant of the "ext" filesystem, with the oldest being ext2, and the most recent release being ext4.  Microsoft has 2 common types: FAT and NTFS.  Pretty much all versions of Windows now create NTFS by default.  Most "pre-formatted" external hard drives will be NTFS out of the box
<KirkMcDonald> Most flash drives are FAT.
<Chilaquiles> hello, if im in the command line, how can I start the graphical mode in ubuntu?
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: usually startx
<jrib> Chilaquiles: sudo service gdm start
<KirkMcDonald> By which I mean USB drives and flash cards.
<KM0201> or that.
<Chilaquiles> startx: command not found.
<jrib> Chilaquiles: how did you install ubuntu?
<Chilaquiles> I didn't installed
<Chilaquiles> I am connected through SSH
<Chilaquiles> and I'm in the command line
<Chilaquiles> but I can't see the desktop
<KM0201> Chilaquiles: well that probably would have been a wise thing to advise of.. i'm not sure how to start gdm from ssh
<goltoof> mbeierl:  should've got a 2.0 drive, never had this problem with other drives right out of the box, stupid thing won't even work with my ps3.  i'll reformat it to ext2/ext4 once i figure out how to copy stuff over, won't even let me do that.
<dimmortal> I'm trying to dock my pidgin buddy list on the side of 1 of the desktops on my cube..  and remove the window deco from just that window
<dimmortal> anybody know how I might go about that??
<jrib> Chilaquiles: you want vnc, not ssh.  And I'm guessing you installed the -server version of ubuntu and don't have Xorg installed at all.  So you'll want to install that and some window manager too
<mbeierl> goltoof: sorry... I may have missed something you said earlier then.  What is the issue with not being able to write to the disk?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  oh no, i can write to disk, but some dirs won't let me write, remove or copy
<xpo3> Is there a way to specify the input and output audio device through command line?
<dimmortal> dirs that belong to root???
<Chilaquiles> jrib: I think you can't connect through VNC to that server
<mbeierl> goltoof: the System Volume Information is an understandable case for a directory that cannot be touched.  What others are not accessible?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i got a lot of stuff i just put on there, because i'm reinstalling ubuntu, but i'm scurred to use it as a backup drive with all this nonsense
<Chilaquiles> jrib: try it elra-01.cs.colorado.edu
<jrib> Chilaquiles: then install vnc if you want vnc
<Chilaquiles> Im not an admin on that server
<mbeierl> goltoof: what other nonsense is there?  There might be a reasonable explanation for these things...?
<toks> hello there, can somebody help me install a share library(.so)
<jrib> Chilaquiles: then tell the admin what you want to do
<ActionParsnip> toks: what filename?
<toks> ActionParsnip: libsimclist.so
<goltoof> mbeierl:  a couple other dirs
<goltoof> mbeierl:  not windows related just containing some video, music files etc
<ActionParsnip> toks: put it in /lib  if you are using 64bit and it's a 32bit lib then put it in /usr/lib32 (I believe thats the folder)
<mbeierl> goltoof: did you put these directories there, or were they there already?
<ilon> having some serious issues installing ubuntu 10.10 (alternative) on a SSD drive (first luks, then ext4), getting massive I/O-errors.. is there anything that has to be made differently on a SSD-drive compared to a regular SATA-drive?
<KirkMcDonald> ilon: No.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i put them there, from ubuntu, but i might have accessed these dirs in windows at some point in time, might explain why they can't be removed now
<ilon> KirkMcDonald: ok, thnka you.
<KirkMcDonald> ilon: What brand is the SSD?
<toks> ActionParsnip: is there a way to refresh things after that? cause i do #include <simclist.h> and it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> ilon: one the controller is setup then the drive technology in the attatced drive is moot
<mbeierl> goltoof: ok, what is the permission for the directory set to.  "ls -ld directory-name"
<toks> ActionParsnip: i also tried /usr/lib
<compdoc> ilon, is ahci enabled for the sata controller in the bios?
<ActionParsnip> toks: don't think so, you will have to restart the app which uses it if its already running
<ActionParsnip> toks: are you sure it's not libsim.so
<ilon> compdoc: first thing i checked before even started the installer :)
<mbeierl> goltoof: why I ask is that it is possible the directory is owned by root, or has permissions on it that prevent your current user from manipulating it.  You're familiar with filesystem permissions, root, etc? just let me know if I'm going over ground that was already covered.
<ilon> KirkMcDonald: corsair
<goltoof> mbeierl: drwx------ 1 lee lee 8192 2011-01-31 12:34 .
<Stormed> can anyone help me install netbeans on ubuntu?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  but i can't chmod the dir
<toks> ActionParsnip: yes its not libsim.so, i cant understand why it doesnt work
<mbeierl> goltoof: and you are "lee"?
<ActionParsnip> Stormed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<compdoc> I bought my first SSD - a 60 gig that I use to boot a server. works gud
<g_o_o> toks, you did install the source code you're referencing - simclist.h does exist?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  yes, but you can call me goltoof ;)
<Stormed> thanks actionparsnip
<KirkMcDonald> ilon: Is this a brand new drive?
<toks> g_o_o: where should i put the source cause ive missed that point
<ActionParsnip> toks: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -c   thanks
<Roasted_> Has anybody used Zentyal to configure a FreeRadius server on Ubuntu? I'm curious if the access points that I am to set up with Zentyal/Ubuntu are to get DHCP addresses or if they must be static.
<Roasted_> er
<Roasted_> Has anybody used Zentyal to configure a FreeRadius server on Ubuntu? (ignore the rest)
<mbeierl> goltoof: I don't think you'd answer to "lee" anyway :)  Of course.  So, according to the file list you showed, the user lee created that directory today, and has read/write/execute permissions on the directory.  Yet you cannot delete it?  Or is it that you can no longer manipulate the files in the directory?
<ilon> KirkMcDonald: no, a used one, but havent had any I/O-errors prior to this date afaik
<goltoof> mbeierl: i can sudo chmod any file or dir for command line but it still doesn't change it
<mbeierl> goltoof: cd into the directory, and issue the following commands "touch test" ; "ls -l test" ; "rm test"
<KirkMcDonald> ilon: I'm not familiar with that brand of SSD specifically, but I would look up which SMART statistics are recorded by that model of drive.
<KirkMcDonald> ilon: They should give you a sense of how used the drive is.
<g_o_o> toks, how are you referencing the header file?
<toks> g_o_o: #include <simclist.h>
<mbeierl> goltoof: if it really is NTFS, I'm not sure that the concept of chmod works the same way.  it might be representing the permissions of the directory as rwx as that is all that is possible to show.  The concept of group and world are different in windows than under unix.
<g_o_o> toks, what is the path to the header file?
<toks> ActionParsnip: Codename: Maverick
<mkf00> who talked to me?
<toks> g_o_o: /lib
<kmg> i'm trying to use parted on an hfs+ filesystem, how do I get the start and end block? print just shows 200gb as the end block.
<g_o_o> toks, the library or the source code
<goltoof> mbeierl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560710/
<toks> g_o_o: the library
<ilon> KirkMcDonald: yeah, will take a peek if i cant get it to work properly, otherwise i'll just go with my regular drive, and do some tests on the SSD when i have the time
<DasEi> goltoof: to clearify, ntfs won't take linux permissions at all
<g_o_o> toks, but you're writing code which references this lib?
<toks> g_o_o: where should i put the source? its the first time i do this
<maco> mbeierl: hit the nail on the head
<g_o_o> you can put the source where you want create a dir in your home directory
<toks> g_o_o: thats correct
<goltoof> DasEi:  hmmm.. that explains a lot!  even as fusemnt?
<goltoof> err, fuseblk
<g_o_o> then include header file as #include "path_to_file/simclist.h"
<ActionParsnip> toks: http://packages.debian.org/sid/mipsel/sim/filelist   shows the location in Debian, it may help
<mbeierl> goltoof: oh.  yes, you did mention I/O error.
<DasEi> goltoof: yes, this is how data is organized on ext and other fs-systems, they aren't compatible regarding permissions
 * lee demands his files back from goltoof 
<mbeierl> goltoof: I'm suspecting something different now.  Can you do a tail -20 /var/log/messages and tell me if there are any "errors" reported there?
<DasEi> goltoof: permissions are part of the used fs, called metadata
<goltoof> mbeierl:  no errors, just new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 114
<goltoof> mbeierl:  reporting a diff address every second
<mbeierl> goltoof: well.  that is good.  For a moment there I was thinking hard disk was... what?
<goltoof> lol
<toks> ActionParsnip: to make it easier is there a library for linked lists that comes with the distribution?
<mbeierl> goltoof: really?  That sounds like a bad cable
<goltoof> mbeierl:  well, it is usb 3.0... funky looking cable
<mbeierl> goltoof: it is disconnecting and reconnecting at a mad pace.  that's the I/O error.  but ... why?
<goltoof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560711/
<mbeierl> goltoof: that is most interesting.  I suspect that is the cause of the problems.  The device keeps getting disconnected and you're losing the ability to manage it.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i don't get i/o error in all dirs, just certain dirs
<g_o_o> toks, the code for the SimCList package is available here http://mij.oltrelinux.com/devel/simclist/
<mbeierl> goltoof: I unfortunately need to drop for a bit, but I'd suggesting looking into the method of connection (ie: fuse driver vs. direct mount using ntfs) or googling "+ubuntu +make of drive +new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd" etc... to see if that sheds some more light
<Holek> hey, guys, ubuntu does not recognize my laptop's touchpad
<Holek> it just happened today
<nado121> hey
<nado121> anyone else not being able to connect to facebook chat via empathy? sometimes it works, most times it doesn't. it's extremely annoying
<Holek> my xinput list: http://pastebin.com/Ew4fmSAQ
<goltoof> mbeierl:  yea i'm off to lunch, i'll look into that, could be something to do with 3.0 compatibility, or ntfs problem, or both... thanks for everything
<toks> g_o_o: i know thats what i am trying to install, i now found i package libsimplelist0, maybe it is what i want
<mbeierl> goltoof: wish I could have helped more... best of luck and might see you later...
<dreamon> Lost my windowborders, metacity --replace brings it back. but next boot it lost again. What can i do?
<toks> g_o_o: ok i found what was going wrong
<g_o_o> toks, wrong path?
<nado121> nobody?
<toks> g_o_o: i ve created a symlink
<KM0201> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<KM0201> hmm
<JoseeAntonioR> hi!
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone here?
<g_o_o> JoseeAntonioR, yes
<JoseeAntonioR> i need help, when i start ubuntu normally it starts as a command line, and i need to start in recovery mode, and then in failsafe mode
<JoseeAntonioR> how can i solve this problem?
<xangua> JoseeAntonioR: select recovery mode from grub, keep Shift pressed when boot to show it
<hilarie> What is the hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<g_o_o> hilarie, ctrl alt arrow
<JoseeAntonioR> xangua: i need to start from recovery mode, if i don't do that it boots as command line instead of ubuntu
<hilarie> awesome ty
<Ash-Fox> Hello, I'm trying to port forward a DNS server and this iptables rule does not appear to work, I don't understand why - Any ideas?: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 66.119.111.9 -p udp --dport 53 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:10053
<m_fulder> hey someone in here using vsftpd? how do I erase a user in vsftpd??
<JoseeAntonioR> xangua: for example, today i have started from recovery mode
<gnuskool> Hello, I resized a win7 ntfs with my 10.10 dual boot - now grub wont boot----any ideas?
<Flare183> gnuskool: reinstall GRUB?
<g_o_o> gnuskool, what error do you get?
<gnuskool> unknown filesystem
<gnuskool> then a grub rescue prompt
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: Did you change partition numbering at all?
<gnuskool> ive booted into my system using parted magic super grub disk 2, but cant reinstall grub
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone who can help me?
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntu
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: no i resized an ntfs partition in win7
<JoseeAntonioR> boots as command line
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: Are you booted into the system in question right now?
<gnuskool> Flare183: tried to reinstall, but i get a grub message saying install grub to mbr not os
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: yup, im on the system now
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: Assuming the drive you want to install to is sda, run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" do *not* try to install to a partition like /dev/sda1.
<Flare183> gnuskool: If you used windows to resize it, it probably corrupted grub
<gnuskool> using ubuntu, but i can see all other Oss in the boot menu, but did not try them
<g_o_o> gnuskool, did you create a new partition?
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: is that to install to MBR?
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: Yes, "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" will install grub to the mbr.
<gnuskool> g_o_o: nah, resized an ntfs partition in win7
<KM0201> g_o_o: so yeah, he created a new partition.. :)
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: ok, run that while im in the system or logout first?
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: While you are booted into the installed system.
<BuMpIc> how could i  make my folders in my root partition? I had windows  but i donw know how its going with linux
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: ok, will try that now, after I wipe the beads of sweat from my forehead...
<WillWork4foo> hi all - I'm struggling here with a netbook, trying to get plymouth to work properly. I've followed the guide at http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<gnuskool> Jordan_U:  Thanks, installed, gonna restart
<WillWork4foo> and the best I can get is that the system flashes the plymouth boot image for a brief moment at startup, then I get a completely black screen (no power at all to the display) for a few seconds, then I see the boot screen again for a moment and then my desktop appears.
<WillWork4foo> This is on an Intel graphics chipset - does anyone have any ideas?
<taxon> DasEi: I installed x11vnc but stumbled upon this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11vnc/+bug/645106
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: Worked! Life is fun again, thx - buy yourself a beer, you deserve it :D
<m_fulder> how do I make a vsftpd user access only some specified files and not my whole comp??
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: You're welcome :)
<ikonia> m_fulder: permissions, maybe even chroot
<WillWork4foo> scuse that
<m_fulder> the thing is now a FTP user can access all my folders .. and if I set the permission to only one folder (chmod 700 for a folder and the 777 for one folder in this "700-folder"), then I can't acess the 777-folder thorugh FTP :S
<DasEi> taxon : version 1.3.9-6 now , should be fixed
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: If I could ask ya - I have an unallocated 17 Gig on my drive that I want to add to my win7 partition using some third party software, but i fear ill get back to this problem - do you know how I can do this?
<Jordan_U> gnuskool: If you do have the problem again just run grub-install again afterward.
<taxon> DasEi: how do I get it for 10.04.1 server?
<gnuskool> Jordan_U: true - just thought there was a direct way to expand the ntfs partition without jumping through hoops
<WillWork4foo> does anyone have any ideas on why Plymouth would be blanking my screen during boot-up? It's most annoying
<DasEi> taxon: apt-cache show xtightvncviewer, check it's version, supposed to fixed
<DasEi> be*
<jrib> m_fulder: give execute permissions on the parent directory
<m_fulder> ah will try that on thanks jrdnyquist
<m_fulder> jrib, *
<DasEi> taxon: ah, missreaad it, it's x11vnc, might still be of error
<taxon> DasEi: I found this http://www.dl2keb.de/drupal/en/node/413
<taxon> DasEi: maybe I have to compile it
<JoseeAntonioR> when i boot ubuntu normally, it boots as terminal, so i have to boot it in recovery mode and then in failsafe mode. how can i solve this problem?
<nmvictor> whats up with the Floodbot human-check?was freenode or ubuntu attacked in any way?
<BuMpIc> so can somebody help me with the folders?:D
<KM0201> nmvictor: probably, all you gotta do is register and it goes away
<Guest47543> hey
<nmvictor> KM0201, I'm registered, I logged in and it went away but it doesnt look like a good idea anyway.
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: details please
<BuMpIc>  so how could i  make my folders in my root partition? I had windows  but i donw know how its going with linux
<BuMpIc> like
<BuMpIc> when i download something
<BuMpIc> its on the desktop
<coz_> BuMpIc,  I am not clear what you want to do?
<BuMpIc> sry its my bad english
<kshallid> hi there
<coz_> BuMpIc,  no problem...what is your native language?
<BuMpIc> hungarian
<JoseeAntonioR> when i boot ubuntu normally, it boots as terminal, so i have to boot it in recovery mode and then in failsafe mode. how can i solve this problem? please help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kshallid>  i've this error W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt dpkg --force-depends --install var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_5.0.0ubuntu20_amd64.deb var/cache/apt/archives/base-passwd_3.5.22_amd64.deb when i have tried to run debootstrap
<kshallid> could anyone tell me what does a mean ?
<coz_> JoseeAntonioR,  which video card is on that system?
<nmvictor> Now, here is a big one. When am using my broadband internet connection with an ad-hoc wireless connected and used with my other PCs to share files, The internet from my broadband connection is shared across all the PCs in the adhoc network. How do I disable this internet sharing?
<JoseeAntonioR> coz_: Intel 82845G
<Juggalo_X> Any one in here able to help me set up x so i can have dual display on my dock and single when undocked? all it keeps doing is giving me grief.
<coz_> JoseeAntonioR,  mm  then I am not sure.... I know some people have had this issue  I dont recall the solution
<JoseeAntonioR> coz_: I've been searching for two weeks, and still nothing ):
<coz_> JoseeAntonioR,   someone here...at some point ,, will know ,,,so stick around :)
<KM0201> hangon
<JoseeAntonioR> coz_: well, thanks
<BuMpIc> So i try to explain myself.In my windows i had a partition where i had alll of my files.There were folders and i kept everything in it.And if i wanted something in my desktop i created icons or something.Now i want to make folders too in my root partition, but i dont know how can i do this in linux.Or is it the same?
<coz_> JoseeAntonioR,  sorry guy... I probably was not here for the soluton to this
<JoseeAntonioR> coz_: don't worry, i'll be patient and wait :D
<coz_> JoseeAntonioR,  cool :)
<Anubi> hi all, how can i around forget permission with wget download?
<KM0201> Anubi: what?... wget doesn't require special permissions... just wget urltofile
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: you (the user) don't actually have ownership of anything in / but /home/username, they are owned by 'root' to become root use sudo
<Anubi> KM0201, excuse me, when i use wget for download i receive 403 error
<KM0201> Anubi: then the URL is either bad, or does not exist
<Anubi> is there any solution? i tried whit -u option
<BuMpIc> ok ty
<KM0201> Anubi: the solution is to use the right URL
<rafael-> Hello there... I bought recently a notebook sony vaio vpc f136fm, and I was trying to install ubuntu 10.10 64bits there, with through wubi. After a 250mb of update installed, the system appears to work correctly, but when I tryed to install my video card ( Nvidia Geforce GT 425M ) the sceen stay black when I try to log in. I already tryed to download the oficial driver from the nvidea site,
<rafael-> but when I install it, the ubuntu become unable to load the X and it drive to text mode. :( I saw a lot of peoples with that same problem on google, but I couldn't find any solution that work here. ;/
<KM0201> rafael-: first things first, get rid of wubi unless you want to brick your new notebook.
<rafael-> KM0201, I tryed without wubi first, with the same iso file, and I couldn't install it.
<KM0201> rafael-: then you're doing something wrong, Wubi is definitely not hte answer....
<rafael-> now it's working, but I'm having this problem with my video card
<naoshige> Hi, I'm trying to watch http://video.pbs.org/video/1752557302/ but am getting this "We're sorry, this program is not available in your region due to rights restrictions" - what's the best workaround to this? Set up a Squid proxy server on a U.S. box and use it through my web browser?
<KM0201> rafael-: remove wubi... please, its for the children
<naoshige> Hidemyass.com didn't work..
<aeon-ltd> naoshige: thats not ubuntu support
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone here who can help me?
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<KM0201> naoshige: where areyou located?.. its working fine for me.
<JoseeAntonioR> when i boot ubuntu normally, it runs as a command line, and i need to turn the power off and then boot in recovery mode and select failsafe mode. is there any way that i can boot normally and it boots as ubuntu, not as terminal?
<rafael-> well, first I want to see that working... I will not try to format again without see that working.
<naoshige> KM0201: norway, you?
<KM0201> naoshige: ah, i see.. US... i don't know why it wouldn't work in norway
<KM0201> rafael-: proceed at your own risk... you've been warned
<sockPants> hi all
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: is gdm failing to start for some reason or you just don't have gdm installed?
<sockPants> i'm reading a page to boot the ubuntu live cd from the local network rather than use the normal netboot which requires internet access
<sockPants> and it refers to ubuntu-installer/casper
<sockPants> but that isn't there
<d4n1s> a
<d4n1s> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: gdm? what's that? i don't know... but when i run in failsafe mode it works, now i'm using ubuntu normally because i've booted in failsafe mode
<naoshige> its fucked up
<d4n1s> I want to download montavista for ubuntu
<d4n1s> can anyone help me
<d4n1s> I cant get it
<rafael-> it's make no sense that I can't work with Wubi... I only need ubuntu for a fell scientifics applications
<sockPants> how do i boot the live-cd properly from the network
<KM0201> sockPants: why don't you just boot the ubuntu live cd/usb.. hook up to a router, then come here w/ any questions you have.
<d4n1s> ?\
<sockPants> KM0201: i have no usb/cd boot option, only pxe. it works, but i have no internet access on the box and the normal installer wants to download everything. i have the iso so i should be able to boot from it i just don't know what options to pu
<sockPants> t
<KM0201> sockPants: dunno, never used a pxe boot.
<BuMpIc> is there somwthing like total commander in windows for linux?
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: what happens when you run « sudo service gdm start » after a normal boot?
<jrib> BuMpIc: mc or gnome-commander?
<JoseeAntonioR> i don't know... i can try if you wait me
<BuMpIc> i dont know.Wich is the better?
<jrib> BuMpIc: one is gui, the other is not.  Try them and use what you like
<d4n1s> I need montavista for ubuntu any ideas on how to download it?
<BuMpIc> pls can you tell me what is gui?
<jrib> BuMpIc: Graphical User Interface
<d4n1s> Bumpic its graphic enviroment
<DThought> graphical user interface, BuMpIc
<BuMpIc> and if something is not gui?:D
<BuMpIc> then its lieke terminal?
<d4n1s> bumpic than its dos
<jrib> BuMpIc: mc is a command-line curses file manager, yes
<BuMpIc> oh understand
<BuMpIc> i like gui then better
<d4n1s> ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO INSTALL MONTAVISTA ON UBUNTU?
<Maximillion> how do I move a file from one directory to another from the command line?
<jrib> d4n1s: fix your capslock first
<jrib> Maximillion: mv one two
<jrib> !cli | Maximillion
<d4n1s> any ideas on how to install montavista on ubuntu?
<ubottu> Maximillion: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<BuMpIc> MC is the gui?
<jrib> BuMpIc: no
<BuMpIc> gnome?
<jrib> BuMpIc: gnome-commander
<BuMpIc> ok thanx
<d4n1s> jrib: do you know how to install montavista on ubuntu?
<BuMpIc> do u use this?
<jrib> d4n1s: no
<jrib> BuMpIc: no
<Maximillion> jrib: mv filename directory-name ?
<BuMpIc> what do u use?
<jrib> Maximillion: sure
<jrib> BuMpIc: I just use shell commands
<d4n1s> anyone know where I can download montavista for ubuntu?
<BuMpIc> maybe its better if i learn that?
<jrib> !repeat | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> BuMpIc: use what works for you
<BuMpIc> okay
<BuMpIc> and one more lame question.How can i write like  you for me: Bumpic: ...
<BuMpIc> :
<jrib> !tab | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> BuMpIc: do this: jr<TAB> then write your message
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: i've booted normally
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: without goind into recovery mode
<BuMpIc> jrib, :D
<BuMpIc> or
<jrib> !enter | JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: i think the problem is gone
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: ok
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: now, i have another problem, i'll post it here
<BuMpIc> is it a big problem if i dont have swap partition?
<jrib> BuMpIc: how much ram do you have?  If you have enough ram for your applications and don't want to hibernate, not having swap is not an issue
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: no, if you have enough ram, and don't use hibernate, or things apps that cache a lot
<BuMpIc> i have 4 GB
<goltoof> BuMpIc: based on my limited knowledge, you don't need it with enough ram
<goltoof> i like being right :)
<jrib> BuMpIc: you should be ok.  If you find yourself low on ram for your usage habits, you can create a swap partition or swap file
<JoseeAntonioR> i cannot change my resolution, it's stuck in 1024x768, and i need to use 1280x1024, i've tried editing xorg.conf, sudo dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg, xrandr, and still nothing. i have an Intel 82845G Graphics Card
<mbeierl> goltoof: hey.  any luck with your disk? ;)
<jrib> !swap > BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc, please see my private message
<jrib> !fixres > JoseeAntonioR
<goltoof> mbeierl:  just got back, so we'll see
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR, please see my private message
<BuMpIc> this ubottu is a bot?
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: i've tried everything there and still nothing
<python> Haveing a problem playing wma formats videos ..say's I need a plugin...but can not find one .
<BuMpIc>     * gnome-commander-1.2.8.9.tar.gz (4.3 MB)
<BuMpIc>     * gnome-commander-1.2.8.9.tar.bz2 (3.3 MB)
<BuMpIc>  what is the difference?
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: you should say exactly what you did and exactly what the result was.  I have to go in a bit though
<d4n1s> how to install a .tar.gz
<jrib> BuMpIc: you don't want any of that.  Use APT
<jrib> !software | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<guntbert> BuMpIc: yes, she is our favourite info bot :)
<jrib> !restricted | python
<ubottu> python: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BuMpIc> :D
<jrib> d4n1s: you avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i think we covered most of the issue anyway.. it's worse enough i'm using an ntfs drive, i assume it being 3.0 isn't helpign much either
<d4n1s> jrib Install GNU binutils
<python> thanks
<BuMpIc> this !software is a command?
<d4n1s> jrib Install uClibc
<d4n1s> jrib and Install GNU MP Library
<mbeierl> BuMpIc: the difference between the two (just for your information) is the type of compression used when shrinking the two files.  gz = Gnu Zip, and bz2 is Bzip2
<amv_> nick amv
<BuMpIc> okay  thanx
<jrib> d4n1s: binutils is in the repositories.  So is MP.  I don't know about uclibc, but I'd bet that is too.  Use the repositories
<JoseeAntonioR> i've added my resolution to xorg.conf, tried to add my resolution with xrandr,  and nothing happens. i've tried with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when i reboot it boots normally, without asking me anything. it recognizes my monitor as unknown
<BuMpIc> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mbeierl> goltoof: I'm pretty sure it's not the fact that it's ntfs that's the problem.  I think there's either hardware or filesystem corruption at play.  I wonder... did this start only after the attempt to rm Sys Vol Info?
<jrib> !software | d4n1s
<ubottu> d4n1s: please see above
<BuMpIc> jrib, what is this   !software?:D
<goltoof> mbeierl:  negative, SVI is just one of the folders that can't be removed
<jrib> BuMpIc: read the information the bot sent you afterwards
<BuMpIc> oh ok
<goltoof> mbeierl: that folder didn't even appear until after this problem arose
<mbeierl> goltoof: ok, good then. that makes it less likely to be filesystem corruption.  I think it's probably the usb3 then.
<Encry9> How do you make spaces in a file name on CLI?
<BuMpIc> jrib,  and if i wiill understand this wher will i download the gnome?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  what i'd like to figure out is how to just copy everything over to my drive and then format to ext2/4, assuming that'll make the drive work better for ubuntu
<Sc0tt> I need to install an open source radeon gfx driver to get 2d and 3d game supported but I keep getting errors when i try the guide.  I love ubuntu but even if i don't use it for gaming I can't full screen videos or enable animations or certain screen savers with this driver.
<aeon-ltd> Encry9: you use " quotes when creating it
<mbeierl> Encry9: 1) put quotes "around the filename" or 2) use the escape\ character\ like\ so
<d4n1s> I cant figure out, can't u just tell me what to type in the terminal to install?
<USS_OHIO> yay finally it let me join
<rafael-> Hello there... I bought recently a notebook sony vaio vpc f136fm, and I was trying to install ubuntu 10.10 64bits there, with through wubi. After a 250mb of update installed, the system appears to work correctly, but when I tryed to install my video card ( Nvidia Geforce GT 425M ) the sceen stay black when I try to log in. I already tryed to download the oficial driver from the nvidea site,
<rafael-> but when I install it, the ubuntu become unable to load the X and it drive to text mode. :( I saw a lot of peoples with that same problem on google, but I couldn't find any solution that work here. ;/
<sockPants> Encry9: 'escape' them with a \, for example /tmp/Space\ Space\ Name.txt
<mbeierl> goltoof: how to pull everything back off the external hard drive, you mean?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  yes
<Encry9> aeon-ltd: mbeierl sockPants thanks :)
<jrib> BuMpIc: yes, start synaptic from your menu and search and install gnome-commander
<USS_OHIO> can someone tell me where i can get my windows files to bring into ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> Encry9: you're welcome
<goltoof> mbeierl:  the dirs that can't be removed, also can't be copied over to my pc
<goltoof> mbeierl:  and if it's ntfs, i probably can't format to ext.. ?
<BuMpIc> jrib, ok and there is an install in my desktop which was necessary when i installed the os.Can i delete it?
<Arleas_> hello there
<mbeierl> goltoof: ok, gonna do a quick google on filesystem / external drive recovery.  I came across something not too long ago.  And, yes you can reformat, but you lose ALL the data when you do that
<Arleas_> i'm looking for some help!
<bluedust> does anyone know how to format a external wd drive for linux and windows
<goltoof> mbeierl:  precisely why i'd like to copy it over first ;)
<arooni-mobile> hi folks.... my ubuntu 10.04 box just froze (not responsive to mouse/keyboard).  this usually happens once a day but cpu temp is only 42*c (core 2 duo).  im on my laptop now; is there anything i can do to find out WHY its freezing (before i just restart and hope for the best again)
<coz_> bluedust,  doesnt  /system/administration/disk utility help with that?
<Arleas_> i've used ntfsresize to shrink a partition, but i can't seem to grow the partition!
<LeGambitteur> Hi all
<bluedust> hey coz_
<BuMpIc> jrib,  i cant find this synaptic
<bluedust> i have never used linux b4 3 weeks ago
<USS_OHIO> what folder in ubuntu do i go through to find my windows files?
<bluedust> still learning
<sl33k_> hi, i am on 10.04,sometime back I posted about the problem about sound output both ways(speaker and headphone)  even after i plug in the headphones. After taking some help from here it got fixed. But after restarting the machine the problem still exist? Any help appreciated!
<nikitas13> hi all!
<Elihai> ?
<coz_> bluedust,  understood...well if you are on ubuntu at this moment...then look under  /System/Administration/Disk Utility    that should get you started with formtting an external drive
<coz_> bluedust,   you dont want to format it at ext3 or 4 if you are using this for windows as well...probably fat
<feyd> can anyone help with integrating MPlayer in Chromium?
<bluedust> so if i format it as fat 32 windows will understand
<coz_> bluedust,  yes it will
<LeGambitteur> arooni-mobile: try to boot using a livecd, that's what I do to findout if it's a hardware problem or a software one.
<sl33k_>  hi, i am on 10.04,sometime back I posted about the problem about sound output both ways(speaker and headphone)  even after i plug in the headphones. After taking some help from here it got fixed. But after restarting the machine the problem still exist? Any help appreciated! How to go fix this?
<arooni-mobile> LeGambitteur, what will that tell me
<mbeierl> goltoof: ah, yes that was the one: photorec.  it looks for "known file headers"  and attempts to pull the content off the device: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<g_o_o> sl33k_, system, preferences, sound then choose output tab, then at the bottom choose connector analog output
<arooni-mobile> LeGambitteur, i mean i can use the computer for about 24 hours and it freezes again
<kenguest> hmm. any ideas how I might be able to always get the icon for a portable external harddrive to always display in the same position (specified by the user) on the desktop? Horribly on-topic I know...
<g_o_o> sl33k_, does that fix your problem?
<kelsey> I have a computer running Ubuntu 9.04 that connects to the internet via ethernet and to an internal network via a wireless adapter. If the internal network is accessed first when the network is started then I cannot access ethernet. Any ideas?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  soo, where to start?
<kenguest> 9.10 I think
<mbeierl> goltoof: ddresuce (the gnu one) is another good option - it tries to pull the raw partition onto your local filesystem and then you can mount it
<mbeierl> goltoof: how much space do you have of direct attached storage?
<g_o_o> kelsey, are the external connection and internal connections on different subnets?
<sockPants> i get an nfs permission denied error, where can i fix this?
<BuMpIc> why the terminal doesnt recognize Isusb?
<d4n1s> how to install a tar.bz2 file?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  enough
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: LSUSB, its a l
<BuMpIc> oh
<BuMpIc> :D
<BuMpIc> ok thanx
<kelsey> g_o_o: I'm fairly certain they are.
<jsebean> hello everyone
<sl33k_> g_o_o: there is only this radio button -- internal-analog-audio-stereo
<jsebean> can someone help me editing the php.ini file in ubuntu server?
<USS_OHIO> can someone please tell me where i can find my windows files in ubuntu
<LeGambitteur> arooni-mobile: I'v got the same problem with my pentium IV, with that I'v fount that it was not a file system or any modification I'v done that causes the problem, so I'v checked all the hardware and finally found that it was the graphic card.
<aeon-ltd> d4n1s: ok long story short you don't, they are what you'd call tar balls, you extract and compile them
<arooni-mobile> LeGambitteur, how did you check all hard ware?
<g_o_o> sl33k_, beneath that it says connector, drop down box choose analog output
<mbeierl> goltoof: enough to copy the entire partition of the USB drive over, and then extract a copy of the data?  (ie: if it's a 200gb drive that is 50% full, you need 200gb + 100gb for the data after)
<BuMpIc> i formatted my pendrive form NTFS into EXT3 but my linux doesnt see him so i cant see it in gnome.Why is that?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  well, the usb drive is 1tb, local is only 750gb
<goltoof> mbeierl:  so, this may not work?
<jsebean> can someone help me editing the php.ini file in ubuntu server?
<Stylles> Personal anyone know how I change the login screen of ubuntu?
<d4n1s> aeon-ltd I try to but I get compile errors
<csgradvt> I need help in installing wubi in win 7 ... I am getting retval=1 while trying to install it
<d4n1s> wtf is going on with linux
<csgradvt> I can provide the trace as well
<g_o_o> kelsey, when connected wirelessly you are on a different subnet from the external connection
<goltoof> mbeierl:  the drive is not full, but still it needs to yank the full partition?
<d4n1s> 10000000 times stick with ur linux, with 2 clicks u can do pretty much everything!
<mbeierl> goltoof: urg.  no, but maybe we can run ddresuce on the drive without making a local copy
<d4n1s> with ur windows*
<sl33k_> g_o_o: its already analog output
<g_o_o> kelsey, you can edit you routing table to see the other subnet
<Sc0tt> Any idea why my headphone jack doesn't work.  Using ubuntu 10.10
<g_o_o> sl33k_,
<mbeierl> goltoof: the premise is to remove the content as quickly as possible without using the disk any further - that's the reason for the first copy.  So, what device is the drive attached as?
<d4n1s> sudo apt-get windows7
<LeGambitteur> arooni-mobile: by removing all the stuf I'v added before (modem card, raid controller card, ...), checking the voltages in the bios monitor...
<g_o_o> sl33k_, open terminal type alsamixer and check if the channels are muted
<mbeierl> goltoof: that is the real question.  See it might not even show up as a /dev/sdX device if it's the fuser mount thing
<Mosterd> What is the difference between a window manager and a desktop environment?
<goltoof> mbeierl: /dev/sdb1
<kelsey> g_o_o: Yes
<goltoof> mbeierl:  no, it shows, but ddrescue requires the new media to be larger that the fail disk
<Mosterd> !ubottu windowmanager
<mbeierl> goltoof: that rocks!  good.  ok, let's install ddrescue from that site I sent:  sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<csgradvt> hi again
<USS_OHIO> ah yes after hours of begging for help and getting absolutly none "thanks by the way" i have found what i was looking for accidently
<g_o_o> kelsey, check man route for more information
<csgradvt> I need help in wubi install ... any1?
<sl33k_> g_o_o: master 74<>74 ---- pcm 100<>100
<mbeierl> goltoof: that is if the disk itself is unreadable.  we might be able to do this another way... hang on a moment...?
<ThatDudeButch> hey guys
<kelsey> g_o_o: Alright I will. Thanks.
<g_o_o> sl33k_, do the channels say MM at the bottom?
<goltoof> mbeierl: i confuse... i got 200gb on the fail disk.. oh oko
<ThatDudeButch> anyone personally had a "No root file system detected" error before?
<BuMpIc> how can i make that if i  double click to a pdf then it will opened wih my pdf viewer?
<sl33k_> g_o_o: no
<mbeierl> goltoof: going down that list ... "foremost - Foremost can recover files from an image of the drive, or from the drive directly"  Let's try using formost to read the drive instead of fuse
<g_o_o> sl33k_, when did the sound stop working?
<mbeierl> goltoof: sudo apt-get install foremost
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: right click, open with, always open with this application (or similar)
<sl33k_> g_o_o: after restarting
<g_o_o> sl33k_, was there sound at logon?
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  thank you
<mbeierl> goltoof: and then it appears to be simple enough: "sudo foremost -i /dev/sdb -o /recovery/foremost" where /recovery/foremost is a directory that you create, or use "-o ~/recovered_data" or so instead
<sl33k_> g_o_o: ya it was there. The problem is that after putting headphones the sound also comes from the laptop speaker
<LeGambitteur> need help plz : every time I reboot the system I need to change visal effects so I can get the windows border, boutons, .... How to fix that one time for all ?
<sl33k_> g_o_o: in addition to the headphone output
<aeon-ltd> LeGambitteur: are you using compiz?
<LeGambitteur> aeon-ltd: yas
<g_o_o> sl33k_, ah ok and if you mute the laptops speakers what happens?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  can't umount sdb1.. busy?
<aeon-ltd> LeGambitteur: alt-f2, compiz --replace  --- after this it should just remember next boot
<goltoof> how do i make it not busy?
<sl33k_> g_o_o: mutes like normal
<aeon-ltd> LeGambitteur: "compiz --replace"
<LeGambitteur> aeon-ltd: thx a lot ;)
<mbeierl> goltoof: that's interesting.  so let's see what is using it: "sudo lsof | grep sdb"
<goltoof> mbeierl:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/560741/
<ubunturocks3> hi friends
<mbeierl> goltoof: Ah. of course - the thing that is using sdb1 is the ntfs mount program.  So, what directory does it show up as "mount | grep sdb1" - then use that to grep the output of lsof.  Sorry 'bout that.
<BuMpIc> if in open with it needs other.. and i have to write something into the aplication area what i have to write?
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: the path to the application you want or just the application name
<goltoof> mbeierl: /dev/sdb1 on /media/My Passport type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<mbeierl> goltoof: so , try - sudo lsof | grep "My Passport"
<sl33k_> g_o_o: i think i have disturbed the alsamixer settings, what are recommended/default values?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  silly me, i had the dir open in another terminal
<mbeierl> goltoof: that's what the lsof is for :) it happens to me ALL THE TIME!
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  and if   the path of the file? how i can write it?
<goltoof> still can't mount to recovery
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: the path as in "/usr/bin/applicationname" oe wherever the app is located
<goltoof> mbeierl:
<jsebean> can someone help me editing the php.ini file in ubuntu server?
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd, ok ty
<goltoof> jsebean:  try #php
<cannonfodder> can someone help me...i have an 8 gig flash drive with bootable ubuntu, and i also want to put bootable DBAN on it without erasing what i already have on it.
<mbeierl> goltoof: how so?  cannot umount the /media/My Passport or formost -i /dev/sdb1 cannot read it?
<Ronnie> i have a problem merging 2 branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613 into https://code.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2 . It looks like a few files from rev 345 (urls.py and views.py) fail to merge
<alert01> hell o
<alert01> i has instalt linuks
<alert01> itss suxx
<alert01> how to uninstalk it
<uer123> exit
<goltoof> mbeierl:  nvm, go it
<cannonfodder> lmao
<goltoof> *got it
<cannonfodder> can someone help me...i have an 8 gig flash drive with bootable ubuntu, and i also want to put bootable DBAN on it without erasing what i already have on it.
<Ronnie> those files show no conflict nor modified tag
<aeon-ltd> alert01: you don't, you just write over it or repartition
<sl33k_> guise what are the typical settings for alsamixer?
<cannonfodder> can someone help me...i have an 8 gig flash drive with bootable ubuntu, and i also want to put bootable DBAN on it without erasing what i already have on it. is this even possible?
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd, my accessories like the pdf viewers,  where are?
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: /usr/bin
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  so usually what is the dir?
<cannonfodder> basically how can i have more than one bootable application installed on a flash drive?
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd, ty
<alert01> im a troll
<alert01> stop answering me
<ylmson> is there any way to prevent XTerm from using bold font?
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  is there any search modul to find the application easier?
<sl33k_> guise what are the typical settings for alsamixer?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  brillient!
<mbeierl> goltoof: it's working ?!?  YES!
<ylmson> I already use a bold font for XTerm, I want it to just use a different color for bold text, rather than making the text even _bolder_
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: not without knowing its executable name
<goltoof> mbeierl:  like a charm!
<mbeierl> goltoof: then I suspect that there is some sort of filesystem damage after all, but at the directory structure level, not necessarily the file data level.  Reformat is a good idea at this time, but ... I'd still think you would like to get to the root cause at some point before trusting that disk again.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  looks like this will take a while... but after i get all this it's on to reformat, re-backup, and finally reinstall
<goltoof> mbeierl:  you have officially made my day sir
<sl33k_> what are the typical setting for alsamixer?
<ylmson> okay, found it...setting xterm*boldMode: false
<mbeierl> goltoof: good to know.  Btw, I've got an external disk at home that I'd like to recover, so this saved my day too!
<goltoof> mbeierl:  yea, best way to learn is to teach, i find
<mbeierl> goltoof: another thing that can take some time is to do a surface scan of the disk, looking for bad sectors.  A destructive test is okay at the time of formatting.  I'm going to do a search for a surface scan utility for this...
<goltoof> mbeierl:  you don't think it being ntfs is the problem?
<mbeierl> goltoof: it IS possible, but... it's data, I'd rather prefer to be sure before using the disk again, just in case.
<feyd> can I configure chromium to open an external program on video URLs?
<mbeierl> goltoof: here's a non-destructive surface scan: sudo badblocks -nvs /dev/sdb
<mbeierl> goltoof: if you've got some time to kill :) and you want to be really sure of the disk
<mbeierl> goltoof: (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FaultyHardware)
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd, i cant find that sh|t:D
<wintertime> hey
<wintertime> i just installed ubuntu 10.10, but i'm not getting any sound. although it seems that the sound card was recognized
<Guest28126> looking for help - unable to update man pages...no way to update/install, etc. packages
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: what is the app name in the menu?
<khulll> Ciao a TuTtI su #ubuntu da khulll
<khulll> hi
<khulll> all
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  KPDF - PDF viewer
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: in /usr/bin/kpdf is most likely
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  there is no KPDF :O
<xavi_> spanish support channel?
<sda> Ciao, how can I use unity applications\files place on ubuntu?
<bucky> !spanish | xavi
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: the package is even called kpdf, check you have it installed
<ubottu> xavi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bucky> xavi_, ^^
<BuMpIc> i have it because i have pdf files and i open them with that
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  i have it because i have pdf files and i open them with that
<BluesKaj> BuMpIc, you can always install acroread
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  its better?
<gaz|schmooster> is there someone who can log/confirm an issue I have with /bin/kill (either functionality or man-page)?
<ubu10> does anyone remember the program to convert jpeg to pdf. i cant find it in software center.
<aeon-ltd> BuMpIc: meh, i've no idea if its not in /usr/bin . ask BluesKaj that
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  ok
<BuMpIc> BluesKaj, its better?
<gaz|schmooster> am just getting maverick up-to-date to make sure it's not yet fixed
<mikebot> Can someone help me identify an error I get when trying to boot from a usb drive?
<BuMpIc> aeon-ltd,  so u know my problem is that when from desktop i  start a pdf then its good but when from gnome than not
<BuMpIc> can i delete install.sh from my desktop?
<gaz|schmooster> nevermind *sheepish grin*
<mikebot> Can anyone help me with booting from a usb?
<Spice-boy> i have a question... somebody can help me?
<Sc0tt> I can try to help ya mikebot
<sockPants> hi all, i'm having trouble booting a live cd over the network. it's working great to some extent but it drops me back to an initramfs prompt.
<sockPants> casper.log shows 'cant umount /root/sys: no such file or dir' and similar errors
<gunndawg> mikebot, there is a section on the ubuntu website that tells you how to do that
<sockPants> the last error is 'chroot: can't execute 'debconf-copydb': no such ...'
<ProgrammerJoel> .
<mikebot> Sc0tt: Thank you! When I boot from usb, I /briefly/ see a symbol at the bottom center of the screen, and then the screen goes black and a bunch of text scrolls (like a terminal screen) and then it just stops altogether and freezes.
<mikebot> gunndawg: I'm having a problem with it
<axsel> I need someone who has Spotify Premium and uses despotify. Can you get playlists from your client? Mine crashes, and it is very important to me to know if it's a global problem.
<gunndawg> mikebot, that sounds like a bad image file on the USB stick to me
<mikebot> gunndawg: I did the md5 thing and it came out correct
<mbeierl> !ask | Spice-boy
<ubottu> Spice-boy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikebot> gunndawg: I got the file from the torrent, and I installed it again
<jocrawfo> Good Evening/Afternoon/Morning everyone :)
<mikebot> gunndawg: I also formatted the drive to fat32
<gunndawg> mikebot: its best to let ubuntu format it self as it doesnt use NTFS or FAT32, it uses EXT3
<mbeierl> gunndawg: ;) it actually uses ext4 now ...
<mikebot> gunndawg: I mean the usb drive...
<neil_d> I am having trouble with rdesktop... when logging into a server that was working fine... rdesktop doesn't finish its init. the last thing it prints is 'sending login info to sesman' then it hangs... I have tried a 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdrp restart' ... to no effect!  what is wrong?
<mikebot> gunndawg: Not the partition I was going to install to
<gunndawg> axsel: is spotify a good music player? I still need to load one on here
<gunndawg> mikebot: I am not to sure then
<axsel> gunndawg: Best there ever is. It is my number one choice for _all_ platforms
<gunndawg> axsel: cool, thx
<mongy> mikebot, when you see the small symbol at the first couple of seconds booting, press a key, you get a menu, then press (F6 ? i think) and choose other options like noacpi and or nomodeset
<mikebot> mongy: f6?
<noisemaker> Hi guys :)
<mongy> mikebot, when you press a key, you will get a menu and you will see what to press
<mongy> mikebot, its either F5 or F6
<noisemaker> I have a challenge for you :)
<PsehoZ> Русскии есть
<FredGeek> where can i download Mike Galbraith patch for linux kernel 2.6.37???
<noisemaker> I want my laptop's webcam to work ... But I can't enable it :( (fn+f9 not working, no bios option and no windows)
<BuMpIc> conky is  a cool stuff lol
<Sc0tt> what does etc stand for/mean?
<Spice-boy> i try to install unbuntu 10.10 but... but after I recognize my hdd is DR-DOS] A: \> What should I write further to continue the instalation procces
<klcs> if under netstat -rn the wrong device is listed for a destination, how do I change it to the correct one?
<mikebot> mongy: OK, I'll try that, thank you!
<gaz|schmooster> Sc0tt, /etc, do you mean?
<jocrawfo> Spice-boy, oh boy good ol Dr-Dos
<jocrawfo> you have to make a boot disk and boot to that to uninstall, as for the process outline I don't recall, google for dr dos user guide it is pretty good
<mikebot> mongy: Oh, I press any key, and then I'll know what to press?
<gergio> hi guys - I'm having some trouble with a display driver that is preventing me doing anything with my system.  I just installed the most recent ATI driver for my graphics card from the ATI site and now my display won't work at all.  Is there some way to wipe all drivers/display settings back to default?  Also, is there something I can press to stop Ubuntu booting straight into a gui?  Can't figure out what to press and when to access grub menu
<noisemaker> I want my laptop's webcam to work ... But I can't enable it :( (fn+f9 not working, no bios option and no windows)
<Spice-boy> ok thank you jocrawfo
<KirkMcDonald> gergio: ctrl + alt + F1 should put you in a terminal.
<gaz|schmooster> gergio, backup & remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf, perhaps? (not speaking from a position of authority, here)
<ThinkT510> noisemaker: do you have cheese installed?
<mongy> mikebot, when the screen goes purple and you see the keyboard image at the bottom, press a key.. then yes, you see a menu, at the bottom tells you F6 for other options or something, choose it, a small menu appears, select noacpi
<gunndawg> axsel: I cant seem to find spotify using apt-get or in the package manager, how did you obtain it, and is it free?
<mikebot> mongy: OK, thank you very much, I'm going to try right now.
<neil_d> I am having trouble with rdesktop... when logging into a server that was working fine... rdesktop doesn't finish its init. the last thing it prints is 'sending login info to sesman' then it hangs... I have tried a 'sudo /etc/init.d/xdrp restart' ... to no effect! ... when running from a terminal rdesktop doesn't print anything... what is wrong?
<jocrawfo> Spice-boy, what I will tell you is that it appears to be a PITA to remove Dr-Dos
<gergio> KirkMcDonald, thanks - gonna try that now.
<axsel> gunndawg: Check out spotify.com - They have a beta linux version (and you know it is not an mp3 player right? It is a service for streaming music from their servers)
<mongy> mikebot, if that works, it just means you wont be able to shutdown properly.. meaning when you shut down you will then have to power off yourself :(
<BluesKaj> BuMpIc, kpdf works well as mentioned, I see that acroread seems to be deprcated for maverick ..I run kde so okular works as well
<hdon> hi all :) what webkit browsers are available in the latest LTS?
<gaz|schmooster> neil_d, sounds like the host you're connecting to is hung or not resolvable? can you ping it?
<commodore_> hello all
<gunndawg> axsel: ah ok, I am looking for a decent mp3 player much like winamp on windows
<ravenclaw> hi, I installed an 10.10 server and am now unable to access my aes encrypted (without luks) disk, cryptdisks_start works but i cant mount (xfs) it, what can i try ? has anything changed ? default options for encryption ?
<mikebot> mongy: Is there a reason it's doing this? I've never had this problem with ubuntu
<mongy> mikebot,  try it anyway... it might be something else alltogether also.
<mikebot> mongy: Well, let me try it first...brb
<neil_d> gaz|schmooster: I am currently ssh into it now!
<commodore_> who speek french ?
<BuMpIc> BluesKaj, ok but  i cant     do that pdfs  in the gnome commander automatically opened with it
<axsel> gunndawg: then you don't want spotify :)
<gergio> KirkMcDonald - that keyboard shortcut does make my screen go blank as though it were switching, but then no terminal appears.
<Sc0tt> yeah I meant /etc
<gunndawg> axsel: can you recommend a good mp3 player?
<gaz|schmooster> hdon, `apt-cache search webkit`
<gergio> gunndawg, spotify for linux as far as I know is only for paid subscribers.
<hdon> gaz|schmooster, thanks for the suggestion
<neil_d> gaz|schmooster: ping times about 700ms
<ubu10> i need help... in google chrome and chromium browser.. when i try to go fullscreen on a video, is say that flash plugin crashes
<axsel> gunndawg well not really. Check out mpd. or the ubuntu wiki, they would have some other examples
<klcs> how do you edit the Iface values in the information listed for netstat? The wrong one is getting assigned.
<noisemaker> ThinkT510, Actually I cannot go that far, the camera is not listed in lsusb because it's internally disabled ... I just need a way to enable it again...
<gergio> KirkMcDonald, Is there some way to halt the boot process and just go into a prompt before it attempts to load X?
<gaz|schmooster> neil_d,  hmm, sorry, out of ideas then. basic host problems? full disc/high load?
<gaz|schmooster> hdon, np
<ubu10>  i need help... in google chrome and chromium browser.. when i try to go fullscreen on a video, is say that flash plugin crashes. CAN ANYONE HELP...?
<gizmobay> How do you apply a patch file?
<tlir_> after installing winxp on a 130gb hd with only 99gb left the ubuntu 10.10 install stage allocate drive space prompts to install alongside other OS but it's just showing a total of 30gb or so, and not the free space of about 100gb...
<neil_d> gaz|schmooster: load about 0.77, disk at about 3%
<ThinkT510> gunndawg: audacious
<ThinkT510> ScOtt: editable text files
<Sc0tt> ah thanks Think
<gunndawg> ThinkT510: thanks
<gaz|schmooster> gergio, keep trying to hit "ctrl + alt + F1" if X is in the way. aside from that, the "first thing that happens" when your machine boots, after the BIOS checks, is GRUB starting - you may have a very small delay in which to affect it's running, but hold SHIFT
<gaz|schmooster> "The user can interrupt the boot process and display the menu by holding down the SHIFT key until the menu displays."
<gaz|schmooster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gaz|schmooster> neil_d, some crazy config thing, is my next best guess :)
<ThinkT510> gunndawg, ScOtt: np
<gergio> gaz|schmooster, thanks for that advice - I'm going to try that now
<gaz|schmooster> gizmobay, go into the appropriate directory, enter: `patch -p0 <patchfile`
<gaz|schmooster> as it says in `man patch`
<gaz|schmooster> gergio, good luck
<ravenclaw> can anyone help me mount my existing (created with 7.04) encrypted disk in 10.10 ?
<gizmobay> Nothing happens I just get taken back to the command prompt
<kunwon21> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kunwon21 Dr_Willis vultraz Tom-B FUN species freaky[t] ghettofab89 Guest73296 cheWie0 Plinker__ alice_ BajK_ clakes alpharesearch BedMan_ Shaun_ xavi_ gizmobay dollarbang1 e-freenode nadia sagaci_ rtghuzhg s_p_or_t_o tlir_ pref
<kunwon21> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! gerzel sluther secoif Bostoman cfurlin_ VCoolio zs1otb Koopa516 ubu10 kenneth_reitz gaz|schmooster kneaux cody__ sabalaba schnuffle1 Kalint jsurfer ikex khulll alex88 wiw hotrod laknath_ Naynay DrHouse|Aribeth Tito0096 gunndawg
<kunwon21> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kenguest fnuser Atlantic777 dzup1 LouisJB resurection cariboo907 ThinkT510 arooni-mobile linxeh ack daho tefx zelak oco2 geekbri Jibadeeha CraHan thefinn931 alexfpms xorgounet Sc0tt clincher heg le0 ki__ PoPpiLLs Enissay rogst 
<FloodBot1> kunwon21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klcs> Does anyone know how to use route to set up a network destination to only be accessed from a singe device?
<kenneth_reitz> wtf is this
<aeon-ltd> kenneth_reitz: spam
<kenneth_reitz> can someone boot kunwon1  please?
<species> lol
<aeon-ltd> kenneth_reitz: already has by the flood bot
<species> dude, this channel is full of liberals and leftists
<gaz|schmooster> Sc0tt, ThinkT510 - there's contention on that issue. Bell Labs' early documentation has it "clearly commented as 'etcetera directory'" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<gunndawg> species: !ot
<goltoof> seriously, isn't there a way to drop any message containing the words "kunwon1"?   Mods, please comment...
<gunndawg> species: try to stay on topic
<gergio> gaz|schmooster, thanks - that got me into a root command prompt - is there a command I can run now to restore all the driver/graphics settings back to default?
<ahklerner> how can i fix my panel, computer was acting really slow, i went to reboot and now no panel shows up
<ahklerner> after reboot
<goltoof> ahklerner:  try typing gnome-panel &  in terminal
<gaz|schmooster> gizmobay, that probably means it's done something useful - can you check for changes in the files referenced in the patch?
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  in you irc client? Most are scriptable and can do filterin.. if you read their docs/.learn the advanced features of them
<ahklerner> running xfce4-panel gives me yuck default one
<mikebot> mongy: Ugh... so hitting a key worked, and the menu came up, but I tried the noaspci thing, and tried to both (1) run from usb, and (2) install, and go the same terminal-freeze thing...
<Sc0tt> gaz|schmooster: thanks for that link good info there!!
<gizmobay> the date of the file didn't change. SHould it?
<goltoof> Dr_Willis:  i was thinking for the mods to drop the messages automatically so no one else would have to see them, but thanks for that tip
<g_o_o> klcs, just edit the routing table on that device
<mikebot> mongy: It froze twice on this: 6.881158] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<mongy> mikebot, tried using the alternate installer?  it will run from usb
<ahklerner> sorry im in wrong channel
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  the mods cant filter out what othes are saying..
<strk> liferea: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libwebkit-1.0.so.2: undefined symbol: soup_content_sniffer_get_type
<goltoof> Dr_Willis:  i suppose that's for the best
<gaz|schmooster> gergio, I was thinking you might be able to backup & remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf - X will default to trying its damndest to get working, then any specific config you had in there you can toy around with later
<ubu10>  i need help... in google chrome and chromium browser.. when i try to go fullscreen on a video, is say that flash plugin crashes
<mikebot> mongy: How do I do that?
<gaz|schmooster> Sc0tt, np :)
<goltoof> ubu10:  usually a resource issue
<gergio> gaz|schmooster, right - will try that now.  thanks again.
<gaz|schmooster> gergio, don't thank me until I've been useful :D
<goltoof> ubu10:  ps, chromium less stable than chrome.. try ff too
<klcs> g_o_o: I do not know how to do that. Any pointers?
<gaz|schmooster> ubu10, there's a chance it's display driver or window manager related, if you can't find other bug reports about it:  try another window manager, or different display driver, if you can?
<mongy> mikebot, sounds like a video card thing, hmm.  Do you have access to an ubuntu/linux machine?
 * gaz|schmooster is away: I'm busy
<mikebot> mongy: unfortunately no :/ It just broke
<CaneToad> does anybody know of some network hardware that actually reliably works in linux?  I have Intel Pro/Wireless 4965 and after a period of use, it just magically stops working.... and I have realtek RTL8111/8168B ethernet hardware and it randomly stops working too.  And they stop working at different times.  I've never had them both stop working at the same time.  Honestly Ubuntu 10.10 needs rebooting more than win 95.
<mikebot> mongy: SO I had to buy this new machine -- lenovo s10-3... maybe the resolution of it is the bad thing?
<gergio> gaz|schmooster, unless I'm doing something completely ridiculous, there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf - the file just isn't there
<mongy> mikebot,  is it an intel video card/
<mikebot> mongy: Um, not sure... let me try to check
<KM0201> CaneToad: i'd suspect some sort of hardware issue.. cuz i have that same realtek device, and it never has caused me a problem
<CaneToad> KM0201: works perfectly under win (??????)
<Sc0tt> Yeah i'm having gfx card issues too read guides but can't figure out if the xorg file is obsolete or what seems ubuntu 10.10 doesn't have it by defatult
<KM0201> CaneToad: dunno..t hat is strange.
<mikebot> mongy: IS this it? 10.1" 1024x600 LED Display (16:9); Intel GMA 3150 Graphics
<gergio> gaz|schmooster, just using aptitude to purge the whole xserver-xorg package and reinstalling it
<goltoof> CaneToad:  which makes me think it's a driver issue, but yeah sometimes a new card does the trick
<secoif> #join ##politics
<secoif> bah
<mongy> mikebot, yeah....  I thought maybe 'nomodeset' might have worked
<CaneToad> goltoof: new card == new PC [notebook]
<goltoof> CaneToad:  oic
<mikebot> mongy: UNR is not compatible with INterl vid cards?
<mongy> mikebot, it is...
<goltoof> CaneToad:  does your network connections icon disappear until you reboot? i've experienced that before
<Sc0tt> anyone have any experience with changing propriety radeon drivers?  I'm stumped
<VCoolio> gergio: newer Xorg doesn't need xorg.conf but it will obey it if you create one
<ash_> i need to now how to reinstall the ubuntu 10.10 default kernel
<CaneToad> goltoof: dunno about icons, but dhclient on the network interface can't bring it up
<mongy> mikebot, just the desktop installer seems to have issues with intel video cards.
<mongy> mikebot,  is this 10.10 netbook ??
<mikebot> mongy: Is there another way to install it? There's an exe in the main usb folder...
<mongy> mikebot, so nomodeset didnt work?
<mikebot> mongy: Yeah, 10.10
<mongy> mikebot, the netbook version of it ?
<mikebot> mongy: Oh, I didn't try nomodeset, I tried to noaspci something
<mikebot> mongy: THis is the netbook version
<gergio> OK - purging and reinstalling xserver-xorg didn't help.  I'm still getting the Ubuntu splash screen and then just blackness.   Also, after I reinstalled xserver-xorg and ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" nothing happened - though I'm not sure if anything was meant to....
<mongy> mikebot, nomodeset, then as a last resort, acpi=off
<mikebot> mongy: I think the default was on acpi=off
<mikebot> mongy: OK, let me try nomodeset
<mikebot> mongy: (Thank you *very* much for your help!!)
<mikebot> brb
<William34> hi
<plectrum> Hi, I am trying to make a wireless to ethernet bridge and wonder if hostapd will work with my router
<BuMpIc> byebye
<gergio> any ideas guys on how to restore my system?  I have purged and reinstalled xserver-xorg to no avail.  There is no xorg.conf for me to delete.  I can get to a root prompt but if I let the boot progress past the splash screen everything goes blank (though I still hear the little drums at the login screen).  If I could just wipe out all graphics settings and go back to the beginning that would be perfect.
<plectrum> @gergio try looking at the xservers log to see if it is having problems
<sami_> Salam 2 all
<_joey> a couple of things: how do I stop auto logout on gnome
<Populus> Hello, is there a way for ubuntu not to go in sleepmode whenever I close the lid on my laptop?
<_joey> and how to add application manually installed in gnome panel
<CaneToad> Populus: have you seen under the power management options System/Preferences/Power Management
<ubun>  i need help... in google chrome and chromium browser.. when i try to go fullscreen on a video, is say that flash plugin crashes
<gergio> Populus, Yeah - go to System > Preferences > Power management
<lolcat> HEllo
<gergio> Populus, should give you options on what to do when laptop lid is closed.
<lolcat> Can I use the Make Startup Disk to install fedora?
<goltoof> lolcat:  try #fedora,  this is ubuntu
<DasEi> lolcat : unetbooting rather, though ot here
<goltoof> ubun, and in firefox?
<VCoolio> _joey: right click 'Applications', edit menu, add entry with right command and icon of your choice
<lolcat> goltoof: I am running ubuntu and asking about a program included on your livecd
<DasEi> lolcat: unetbootin*
<ubun> goltoof: i dont use firefox... in fact i uninstalled it because i liked chrome...
<lolcat> DasEi: LiveCD
<Populus> Hello, is there a way for ubuntu not to go in sleepmode whenever I close the lid on my laptop?
<lolcat> Populus: YEs
<xavi_> Why my cooler not start @ ubuntu?
<VCoolio> _joey: as a launcher: right click panel, add to panel, custom app launcher and you'll know what to enter
<DasEi> lolcat :you are on a live cd ?
<skyer2000> i have a question on TightVNC, i've connected to it successfully over the internet
<Populus> lolcat: so how do I do it?
<skyer2000> and can view my desktop, however I cannot access the internet on that desktop
<goltoof> ubun:  lol, uninstall firefox from ubuntu?  wow..
<goltoof> ubun:  what are your specs?
<goltoof> ubun:  usually it's from lack of resources, in my experience
<ubun> it happens every time i try to go to fullscreen...
<goltoof> ubun:  specs..
<ubun> specs.../
<ubun> ?
<ubun> computer specs?
<lolcat> Populus: Screen saver settings and power saving settings
<goltoof> ubun:   your system specifications.. how much ram?
<ubun> pfffff..... like 2 or 4 gigs... but it just started happening.
<goltoof> ubun:  as i stated, i find the flash plugin will crash on computers with scarce avaailable memory.
<_joey> VCoolio: thanks but when I start the application i get a message it can't find application's directory
<goltoof> ubun:  or when having too many flash videos open at one time. rarely crashes on good systems
<ubun> ,,,, i wonder... because it has been working fine ... for months ....
<_joey> start from the panel
<VCoolio> _joey: what command did you enter in the box? and what command is that? Try it in a terminal first
<ubun> idk
<gergio> plectrum, where do I find the log you're referring to?
<ash_> i need to now how to reinstall the ubuntu 10.10 default kernel
<lorph> I installed ubuntu 10.04 server and I can't get utf8 to display
<VCoolio> gergio: /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar
<lorph> am I missing any packages
<ash_> please
<goltoof> ubun:  well, one good reason NOT to uninstall firefox, or you could test to see if you had this problem in other browsers...
<goltoof> ubun:  good to keep multiple browsers for testing purposes
<_joey> VCoolio: stata-se it's a commercial application for linux which installed in $HOME/stata
<sockPants> waaaaaah sweet ubuntu just booted over the network from a mounted iso on my laptop
<lolcat> I am on a live cd, and want to burn a cd. Will ubuntu crash when I remove the disk?
<chaos2358> Hi I am running a dual boot laptop ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I just got an all in one printer "cannon" ubuntu recognized the printer and downloaded/activated the drivers for it but I cant print. when i try the printer is not showing up. can someone help me?
<_joey> i can start it from terminal with nor problems
<DasEi> ash_: call synaptics and search for linux-image
<chaos2358> lolcat yes
<VCoolio> _joey: you used the full path, like /home/joey/stata/stata-se ?
<_joey> yes
<ubun> ill reinstall firefox and see if your right...
<lolcat> chaos2358: Instantly
<chaos2358> within id say 1 minute or less
<raskol> Do cdrom drives have UUID? I can't find /dev/sr0 in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<chaos2358> lolcat id say in under a minute
<stevieB> i want to make make sure the laptop stays up when i close the lid; how can i achieve this?
<mongy> raskol, /media/
<lolcat> Doh, the netinst image is 131 MB
<raskol> If not how do I make a fstab entry that will automount the cd?
<lolcat> Wonder if it will be burned before ubuntu crash
<maco> lolcat: 131 or 13.1 ?
<raskol> mongy ? why do you mention /media? it's not automounting there, if that's what you're implying
<DasEi> raskol: simply create a mountpoint and use /dev/sr0
<mongy> raskol, the disc should.
<chaos2358> Hi I am running a dual boot laptop ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I just got an all in one printer "cannon" ubuntu recognized the printer and downloaded/activated the drivers for it but I cant print. when i try the printer is not showing up. can someone help me?
<lolcat> maco: 131
<VCoolio> _joey: what with "cd /home/joey/stata && stata-se" ? is the executable itself not found or does it complain about other stuffnog found?
<_joey> VCoolio: yes
<_joey> it's executable, it can find the executable
<maco> lolcat: ubuntu's netinst? it shouldnt be THAT big...
<_joey> it can't find stata directory
<_joey> that's the weird message
<lolcat> maco: Can it  install it on the usb the netinst is on?
 * mongy is beat...to bed and awake in 5 hours..great. night
<VCoolio> _joey: I don't know; if the shell works, write a little script and execute that in the launcher, like #!/bin/bash and 2nd line /home/joey/stata/stata-se
<_joey> let me try this
<chaos2358> Hi I am running a dual boot laptop ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I just got an all in one printer "cannon" ubuntu recognized the printer and downloaded/activated the drivers for it but I cant print. when i try the printer is not showing up. can someone help me?
<DasEi> chaos2358: install cups and printer-applet, should be found then
<kunwon18> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kunwon18 excelsior multipass|2 Daekdroom Enissay_ schweden zi3lak multipass stevieB raskol SamuraiAlba wanderingi WinstonSmith lorph llua alexfpms wiw TheFuzzball mue chaos2358 hzroot skyer2000 Populus le0 navi_sir lolcat shina
<kunwon18> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! CaneToad vitor-br forceflow TrevorP pnealy adrianoc strugart arunce Dr_Willis vultraz Tom-B species freaky[t] cheWie0 Plinker__ alice_ alpharesearch BedMan_ xavi_ Shaun_ dollarbang1 gizmobay e-freenode nadia s_p_or_t_o tlir_ pr
<_joey> VCoolio: nope
<lolcat> How can I get the livecd out while its running?
<FloodBot1> kunwon18: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> lolcat: you can't
<_joey> VCoolio: cannot find Stata directory
<erUSUL> lolcat: you can't
<maco> lolcat: boot with the "toram" argument, if that still works
<lolcat> If I force it out?
<maco> lolcat: you wont be able to start anything new
<maco> lolcat: what is running may turn buggy if it hasnt been fully loaded into ram yet
<VCoolio> _joey: then I don't know, does it work if you click it in the file manager? Then create a symlink to it on your desktop and drag that onto the panel, maybe works. Else I give up
<lolcat> I have already startedd brasero
<chaos2358> DasEi i already have those installed
<_joey> VCoolio: it's just fscked up, that's all
<mikebot> mongy: no luck :(
<mikebot> Anyone know how to install ubuntu when the usb boot doesn't work?
<DasEi> chaos2358: from the system>prefrences should be able to select default printer
<ThinkT510> mikebot: sorry, mongy left
<_joey> VCoolio: may be I will all /home/joey/stata to $PATH ?
<DasEi> mikebot: whole story ?
<mikebot> ThinkT510: Yeah :/
<lolcat> What do I do with boot.img.gz?
<Sc0tt> There are usb boot cd's if your comp doesnt' recognize usb as a boot option
<mikebot> DasEi: When I boot from usb, it quickly goes to the purple screen then straight to a terminal-like screen and a bunch of stuff flashes and it then freezes
<chaos2358> DasEi, in system>pref i have no options relating to printing
<mikebot> DasEi: someone else told me to press a button on the purple screen and that brought up menus, but when I tried to run or install, the same terminal thing happened
<mikebot> DasEi: I also tried doing the noaspci and nomodeset and aspci=off things, but the same result
<DasEi> mikebot: ic, so usb itself works then, try alternate ways of usb utils, what did you use ?
<mikebot> DasEi: Someone else thought it was my Intel vid card, but I have no clue...
<mikebot> DasEi: I haven't tried anything else
<DasEi> mikebot: starupcreator, unetbootin, pendrivelinux...
<VCoolio> _joey: that will only help to execute stata-se directly without path, but give it a shot; you know how to do that?
<mikebot> DasEi: Oh, I made the usb with pendrivelinux
<lolcat> How do I use the boot.img.gz?
<_joey> VCoolio: what else can I try?
<mikebot> DasEi: And I did an md5 thing to check the iso image and it matched up
<_joey> maybe it needs to know the directory because it has all config files along with the executable
<DasEi> mikebot: try unetbootin or usb-creator (repo); seems like the boot is fine, but the install to it went wrong, thinkpad is very common and thus thankfull hardware
<Pep999> Hola a todos
<mikebot> DasEi: OK.. I also installed it on the usb with pendrive twice... once I formatted the usb myself, second time had pendrive format it
<lolcat> To prepare a USB stick, back up any data that you have on it (any data will be overwritten) and zcat boot.img.gz >> /dev/sdX  where X is the letter of your USB stick.  IS that all I have to do?
<lolcat> No copying or thinking?
<VCoolio> _joey: yes, that's why I suggested cd blah && execute, to set current directory first; but add it to $PATH, won't hurt
<DasEi> mikebot: a pre-install to fat is recommended either way
<DasEi> pre-format, mikebot*
<mikebot> DasEi: OK... Can unetbootin format the usb drive?
<DasEi> mikebot: can, but better use gparted, new partitable, then format to fat32 (16 on older thumbs)
<_joey> VCoolio: where did you suggest that?
<mikebot> DasEi: OK, thank you. I will try both of those
<VCoolio> _joey: 23:59 CET
<_joey> anyway, adding location to path did not solve it
<DasEi> mikebot: also o unetbootin, don't use the whole remaining space of unetbootin offering for persistant storage, just leave a ~200MB blank
<mikebot> DasEi: Um.. OK.. will that make sense when I open it?
<DasEi> mikebot: which size has the usb ?
<VCoolio> _joey: put it on ubuntuforums in general help and go to bed before you get frustrated, try again tomorrow
<mikebot> DasEi: It is 1.9gb
<Zepp88> Hello all.
<Zepp88> Has anyone reported issues with Atheros cards after some updates that were pushed recently?
<DrGamut> Does the default configuration of ubuntu's apache2 package include rate limiting?
<DasEi> mikebot: roughly estimated the install will fill 800MB, so give 900MB for storage, and unetbootin shall do the job
<_joey> VCoolio: I can understand why people are complaining about Desktop usability. Something as simple as running application from the panel and there are so many problems
<mikebot> DasEi: OK, great, thank you!
<_joey> I may just start it from terminal each time
<wanderingi> if i type in alias rm="rm -i" will that ensure that rm -i is always used when using rm?
<DasEi> mikebot: this way can keep it for later life-purposes and also have room to save things
<chaos2358> got disconnected but still having printer trouble. I have a canon mp250 all in one. the printer hooks in via usb and though whenen i plug it in the laptop recognizes it, i cannot print
<chaos2358> DasEi, you still here
<DasEi> wanderingi: lil' dangerous on rm-commands; can do so in bash.bashrc
<DasEi> chaos2358: yupp
<Dr_Willis> actually i was thinking rm -i was a default alias in some disrtos
<DasEi> wanderingi: /etc/bash.bashrc : alias remove="rm"  , for example
<Dr_Willis> wanderingi:  alias's are normally set in .bashrc or .bash_profile or similer file.
<wanderingi> thanks
<Dr_Willis> wanderingi:  if you wan tthem system wide. the /etc/bash.bashrc is where to go.
<chaos2358> DasEi ok System>admin>printing shows no default printer. I hit add and the canon MP250 is in the list. I select it and click "forward. It searches for drivers which I have already installed, tells me they are installed and closes I dont know what to do
<wanderingi> im trying to use vi here, what do i type to get to the end of a line/
<MagicJ> I want to use the gltext screen saver - the documentation tells me that if I add -text hello to the config file ten it should show that text.  I made the change, but nothing seems to have changed.  What do I need to do to tellit to re-read the file, or is there something else I am missing
<izinucs> chaos2358: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314209
<MagicJ> wanderingi - dollar sign
<wanderingi> class, thanks
<chaos2358> izinucs, that link is not relevent. it shows where to get the drivers "which I already have. The printer shows up under add new device but will not print
<ravenclaw> hi, I installed an 10.10 server and am now unable to access my aes encrypted (without luks) disk, cryptdisks_start works but i cant mount (xfs) it, what can i try ? has anything changed ? default options for encryption ?
<MagicJ> chaos2358 - I had something similar with HP drivers - the soliution was to get them from THEIR site and not the automatic way
<Zepp88> What package is ath_pci in now?
<DasEi> chaos2358: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518751 rather, but it's part of cups is why I wonder, is gnome-default-printer installed ?
<itaylor57> !info ath_pci
<ubottu> Package ath_pci does not exist in maverick
<Zepp88> What was it replaced with?
<Flare183> !atheros | Zepp88
<ubottu> Zepp88: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chaos2358> DasEi I cant find gnome-default-printer in software center
<DasEi> chaos2358: sudo apt-get install eggcups
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: no way! That's awesome
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: heh
<Zepp88> Alright, looks like I have to build the Madwifi package now?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: eggcups,thats sweeet
<ShowerGoat> I'm in the shower right now
<dondi> trying to update man pages...but freezes..any ideas?
<chaos2358> EGG CUPS
<chaos2358> lol
<andai> FIle-roller (using 7zip) can't open split-archive ZIP
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: yeah, exactly dude
<wanderingi> isnt $1 in a shell script the first argument?
<ActionParsnip> andai: install unp and do it at command line
<chaos2358> DasEi ok now that I have eggcups what do i do? salt em and serve with bacon lol
<andai> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> wanderingi: yes, and$0 is how many args have been passed
<wanderingi> thanks
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: try running: system-config-printer    it should run the printer manage app
<DasEi> chaos2358: no, again try default printer from prefrences, if you installed drivers (cups, anyway) should befound
<chaos2358> DasEi ActionParsnip ok will do both
<Assi> anyone able to help me with a driver malfunktion? everytime i try and install something i get an error message with  "firmware-b43legacy-installer". i have been searching google for a solution. but all i can find tells me to hook up it with a hardline. but i dont have any avalible. anyone know of any other way?
<wanderingi> if im exiting vi, will :x save my changes and exit?
<botcity> no
<ActionParsnip> wanderingi: :wx
<wanderingi> ok thanks
<jrib> wanderingi: :x does save (but only if changes have been made)
<sockPants> ubuntu isn't detecting a cd rom after messing with mounts, how do i fix it
<john___> becoming a linux sys admin should i learn python or perl other?
<john38> Is there a way to use skype on Pidgin
<manas> hey
<manas> all
<manas> need some help here
<KM0201> john38: i don't think so, but skype has a ubuntu version.
<manas> i have just installed ubuntu
<Flare183> john38: Yes with a pidgin plugin, but the plugin is in beta
<Flare183> KM0201: actually you can
<john___> KM0201:
<manas> on my sony vaio
<KM0201> Flare183: ah, hadn't heard that
<needlez> hi i have a question about writing a script in bash for randomizing my mac address. can someone help?? I have most of it written
<john___> KM0201: its markoso
<Flare183> !enter | manas
<ubottu> manas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KM0201> !enter | manas
<john38> KM0201, ok isnt there an older skype version instead of 2.1 beta
<john___> im at work
<manas> but my mouse pad doesnt work
<KM0201> john__: ok.....
<manas> im sorry
<john___> becoming a linux sys admin should i learn python or perl other?
<griphown> Hi, good night. Somebody know one good program to migrate Mysql and DBF files to Postgres ??
<jrib> needlez: just ask but #bash may be more appropriate
<john38> Flare183, is that plugin available in software center
<bikcmp> john___: python, but i'm biased
<Flare183> john38: Nope. http://eion.robbmob.com/
<bikcmp> perl's cool too, or so i hear
<KimK> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and I'd like to get newer versions of VirtualBox OSE available from Synaptic. I have 3.1.6 (OSE) installed, but it seems like there should be newer ones available. See http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/v/virtualbox-guest-additions/ and http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/virtualbox-ose/ for examples. How often does VirtualBox get updated in the repos?
<Zepp88> Running a wget for the madwifi stuff gives me a 403
<john___> im learning python now
<bikcmp> john___: python's pretty cool.
<needlez> I am trying to add a refresh to the browser I'm running in a script after I change my mac address how can I do this??
<KM0201> Flare183: i see a pidgin-skype plugin in Synaptic... you probably need to add the pidgin PPA
<john___> ty bikcmp
<Flare183> KM0201: I'm not sure
<manas> i have just installed ubuntu on my sony vai, but my mouse pad doesnt work. but when i attach a usm bouse it does what cane be the cause?
<KM0201> john38: if you add the pidgin PPA, it looks like the pidgin-skype plugin is there
<avashi1> guys, how do I get HDMI audio to work on dell inspiron 1525.. just installed ubuntu 10.4
<KimK> Or why am I not offered the newer versions from Synaptic/System Update?
<john___> KM0201: did you talk with my cousin?
<jrib> KimK: update-manager handles updates for you automatically. Note that in general packages only get updates for "big bugs" and security reasons
<KM0201> john__: yes, got it fixed
<jrib> !info virtualbox-ose lucid
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<john___> nice ty KM0201
<cb49747> Hello I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on a dell inspiron.  I can not get the wireless working.  It saw the broadcom STA driver is activated and currently in use.  but it will not connect to my wireless lan  any help
<john___> KM0201:  you rock lol
<jrib> KimK: what ubottu just said is the latest for lucid
<KM0201> john__: i try.. :)
<john___> no u do man
<KM0201> !broadcom | cb49747
<ubottu> cb49747: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sockPants> KimK: there's a thing on the virtualbox site for other repos that have 4.0
<manas> i have just installed ubuntu on my sony vai, but my mouse pad doesnt work. but when i attach a usm bouse it does what cane be the cause?
<KM0201> cb49747: are you on the live cd, or an actual install?
<sockPants> i think i've killed my cd-rom drive device in ubuntu, is there any service i can restart to make it work again?
<cb49747> actual install
<john___> i think i will stick with python for linux dev and scripts :)
<KM0201> cb49747: which broadcom device do you have?
<cb49747> I did a dual boot install
<xyz_> Hello Leo >>>>>  We Will Miss You........Have a good trip....
<KM0201> cb49747: which broadcom device is it, do you know?
<KimK> jrib, sockPants: But the newer versions seem to be sitting there in the repo already. The newer versions won't work with 10.04 (LTS)? How long until the newer versions get back-ported to the LTS version? I'm trying to install CentOS 5.5 in VirtualBox and the CentOS folks say my VirtualBox is too old.
<coreire> Hey. I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a system I just built. The graphics card is a Radeon 2900xt. When the disc is read, I get an icon that looks like a stick figure at the bottom of the screen for a few seconds, then I get no video output and "No Signal" on my monitor. Any ideas on how to get video output so I can install?
<john___> I LOVE LINUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OK IM AT WORK TIME TO GO roFL
<cb49747> KM0201 how can I find that out
<john38> 10.10 maverick wont install on Laptop
<KM0201> cb49747: "lspci" in a terminal should do it (thats a lowercase L) it'll output a bunch of stuff, find your wireless device
<tlir_> guys, is it possible to add network drives to the Files & Folders side menu in Ubuntu Netbook Edition shell ?
<jrib> KimK: that version you see is likely for maverick or natty.  It may work, but it's not available on lucid because of the update policy I mentioned previously.  If you need later versions, the easiest way is to just use the official vbox repositories as someone else mentioned
<chaos2358> DasEi ActionParsnip. ok i tried again and it still wouldnt work. so i went and downloaded the debian driver kit from here>> http://support-my.canon-asia.com/contents/MY/EN/0100236101.html << and it downloaded as a tar.gz file. I created a folder and extracted to it. Now what
<cb49747> bcm4312
<jrib> chaos2358: my printer automagically worked when I plugged into my computer and turned it on.  Is that not the case for yours?
<DasEi> chaos2358: you d/l 'ed the deb ?
<manas> hi, i have just installed ubuntu on my sony vaio. my mouse pad doesnt work. but when i attach a USB mouse it does . What to do?
<KM0201> cb49747: ok... follow the instructions on that link i gave you.. make sure the STA packages are installed properly, and if that doesn't work, try the b43 driver... it's all on that link ubottu gave you a minute ago.
<chaos2358> Jrib of course it worked automagically. I'm just bored and trying to find out how to make it work manually. DUHHH.
<chaos2358> DasEi yes
<Valynor> cb49747: in my experience the best solution to deal with Broadcom wireless cards problems is to trash it and buy something based on the Atheros chipset for less than $10. For that you will get well supported drivers
<jrib> chaos2358: oh you should do something more productive, but to each his own
<chaos2358> DasEi and extracted it to a folder
<DasEi> chaos2358: sudo dpkg -i cnij<TAB>
<DasEi> in that folder
<Acid190> john38: your issue?
<cb49747> KM thanks I will look at the link
<goltoof> what's an optimal format for a usb 3.0 drive that'll work well with both windows and ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> john38:  if its nvidia gpu - try the nomodeset option
<Dr_Willis> coreire:  hit space3 or shift when ya see the man, try the nomodeset option also..
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: in the files extracted, you will see deb files
<john38> Acid190, when i put in i wont get past installation screen
<DasEi> goltoof: depends on where it's used on mostly
<coreire> Dr_Willis: Thanks, will try that now
<cb49747> Valynor from what I read on the internet you suggestion seems to be the way to go.
<DasEi> goltoof: either ext3 or ntfs
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<sockPants> is there a (short) cli command to change the keyboard layout to dvorak from terminal?
<john38> Dr_Willis, its Toshiba A665D Laptop brand new
<ActionParsnip> !away > hotrod
<ubottu> hotrod, please see my private message
<Acid190> john38: it hangs? stops? error messages?
<goltoof> DasEi:  mostly on linux, i'd just like to keep it from getting corrupted when i use it in windows
<john38> Acid190, wont even load
<john38> Acid190, i'd say it hangs
<DasEi> goltoof: use ext3 then and install additional driver for win
<goltoof> DasEi:  what about ntfs3g ?
<john38> Acid190, blinking line on top
<chaos2358> DasEi ok that command is returning nothing
<KimK> jrib, sockPants: Oh, there's an official Vbox repo? OK, I'll try that. At virtualbox.com I'd guess? I saw the debs, but I really like the automatic updates. Thanks!
<wanderingi> if i have 1>&2 will that ensure stderr and stdout will write to the one file?
<DasEi> goltoof: ntfs is supported nativly by ubuntu
<sockPants> KimK: yep i used it the other day, hope it works for you
<goltoof> DasEi:  oh nvm, thats just ntfs driver for linux
<nix_goddess> any hot linux guys here?
<goltoof> DasEi:  except for the ability to change file perms
<erUSUL> wanderingi:  > file 2>&1
<ActionParsnip> nix_goddess: this is support only
<avashi1> guys I am having problem install "wine" .. Wine lets me run window based application on linux
<DasEi> goltoof: yepp, but for permissions and repair options as for defragging reasons use ext3
<nix_goddess> oh sorry
<chaos2358> Action Parsnip In the extracted stuff I have "packages, Resources, and an instal.sh but the install.sh wont install in software center when i double click it
<Acid190> john38: your installing natively? have a fresh cd and clean hdd?
<nix_goddess> i need support ;)
<john38> Acid190, i tried desktop, netbook and upgrading from 10.04
<ActionParsnip> nix_goddess: then ask
<DasEi> goltoof: the ext3 support works write/reaad and for subdirs, too, not so ext4
<goltoof> nix_goddess:  if you mean hot as in mad linux skills then yes
<nix_goddess> i need support for my boobs
<nix_goddess> yes mad skills
<john38> Acid190, on dvd
<Acid190> john38: I would hate to recommend a new download, but sometimes that's the case if that dvd can't install at all
<ActionParsnip> nix_goddess: can you ask an Ubuntu support question, help others or sit quiet/leave
<hzroot> clear
<goltoof> nix_goddess:  you'd have to be a girl for that support, which isn't likely in your case, and this is for ubuntu support only
<nix_goddess> action do you need a release hun you seem rather uptight ;)
<john38> Acid190, im able to install 10.04 fine
<DasEi> chaos2358: you used TAB for autocomplete, no errors reported, so driver is installed then, restart cups,  try again
<goltoof> !ot | nix_goddess
<ubottu> nix_goddess: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<john38> Acid190, so what i should try usb install
<Acid190> john38: 10.04 is long-term support, 10.10 is not
<ActionParsnip> nix_goddess: no thanks, I have a girlfriend
<gpc> !guidelines > nix_goddess
<ubottu> nix_goddess, please see my private message
<nix_goddess> ty goltoof
<DasEi> chaos2358: sudo service cups restart
<Acid190> I would stick with 10.04 until you find the specific bug with your hardware to 10.10
<Assi> firmware-b43legacy-installer <-- is there a way to get this thing to work without a hardline?
<nix_goddess> by guys txt me 760.741.7800
<DasEi> !broadcom| assi
<ubottu> assi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Acid190> nix_goddess was piece of work
<ActionParsnip> Assi: can you give the exact error you get please, use http://pastie.org   Thanks
<john38> Acid190, i'd stick with 10.04 if my built in mic worked
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: I'd have said 'annoying'
<ActionParsnip> Assi: and what is a 'hardline'?
<chaos2358> DasEi ok nothing
<Assi> ActionParsnip: ethernet connection with cable
<Acid190> john38: so if your mic worked in 10.04 you would be happy?
<ActionParsnip> Assi: oh, i see. Never heard that one
<john38> Acid190, i mean hey of course
<DasEi> chaos2358: how's the  printer connected ?
<chaos2358> DasEi usb
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  me neither, i've heard 'hardwired'
<chaos2358> DasEi only otion
<DasEi> chaos2358: lsusb find it ? id ?
<Assi> ActionParsnip: im not running ubuntu on eng, so it might be tricky to understand?
<chaos2358> DasEi option
<zhxk> where to paste img?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: I guess a wire weaves in a line....
<john38> Acid190, it would be cool if it worked
<chaos2358> DasEi wait what? find it in the deb i dl?
<Acid190> john38: im no guru, unless someone else can help you further, I would google your mic hardware with ubuntu 10.04 and see if a configuration is available
<wanderingi> if i exit unix but get the message that jobs are still running, what will happen if i try the exit command again?
<ActionParsnip> Assi: if you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install    and pastebin the output
<DasEi> chaos2358: no, getting the id under which ubuntu connects it
<DasEi> chaos2358: lsusb in terminal
<needlez> who was having the issue with the broadcom??
<john38> Acid190, i dont know what kind of built in camera mic it is i know if use alc269 sound
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  then again calling a line or a wire "hard" would imply a "soft" variant
<Dr_Willis> wanderingi:  they get closed i imagine.
<Acid190> john38: there may be just a hardware update for the mic once you have 10.04 installed instead of upgrading all the way to 10.10
<chaos2358> DasEi Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:173a Canon, Inc.
<john38> Acid190, ok
<DasEi> chaos2358: so usb not disabled
<chaos2358> DasEi I guess not
<needlez> is there anyway to tell a bash script to refresh the webpage im on??
#ubuntu 2011-02-01
<chaos2358> DasEi so now what?
<goltoof> i don't feel like waiting for this bad blocks test to finish, .01% per minute, i'm going to reformat, what's the best utility to reformat the volume to ext3 ?
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: what make / model is the printer
<DasEi> chaos2358: try again, step by step, idk what's missing, that printer works fine : http://harbhag.wordpress.com/2010/04/09/canon-pixma-mp258-or-any-mp250-series-printer-on-ubuntu-debian-fedora-and-arch-linux/
<goltoof> needlez:  f5 might be easier
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  Its a Canon Pixma Mp250 all in one scanner, copier, printer
<Assi> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1516606
<coreire> Wow, this system is determined not to let me install ubuntu. When the picture of they keyboard+man is on the screen my keyboard is not active. It doesn't become active until after it disappears
<needlez> goltoof: Theres a reason for it... so f5 isn't a choice. I made a script to change my mac address and get the ip address but would like the page to refresh automatically after that
<avashi1> how do i stop aptitude from running
<needlez> script so far is this http://pastie.org/1516609
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: mkdir ~/canon;cd ~/canon;wget http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft37267/software/mp250_debian_driver_pack.tar; tar xvf ./mp250_debian_driver_pack.tar; tar zxvf ./cnijfilter-mp250series-3.20-1-i386-deb.tar.gz; cd cnijfilter-mp250series-3.20-1-i386-deb/packages;  sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<goltoof> needlez: not sure, but if it's practical you could script the page to do it for you, ie, meta refresh
<DasEi> avashi1: not to recommended, ctrl-c in terminal
<DasEi> be*
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, HUH?
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: run that command and it will install the printer driver
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: then run:
<avashi1> thanks DasEi
<coreire> Can I modify the 10.10 iso image so that it will automatically use nomodeset when it boots?
<avashi1> I just downloaded a Packet tracer (cisco application) for ubuntu.. its a .bin file but How do i install it
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  ok i was confused because it was such a long command. but it is installing now
<Dr_Willis>  coreire  i did by putting it on a usb flash driv4e and editing the syslinux configs
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  ok that is done now run what?
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: rm -r ~/canon; mkdir ~/canon; cd ~/canon;  wget http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft40252/software/mp250%20scanner%20driver%201.60.tar; tar xvf ./mp250\ scanner\ driver\ 1.60.tar; tar zxvf ./scangearmp-mp250series-1.60-1-deb.tar.gz; cd scangearmp-mp250series-1.60-1-deb/packages/; sudo dpkg -i ./*.deb
<coreire> Dr_Willis: Where are they located? And what must I add?
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: sure is but if you read it, it makes sense
<ezy> hello folks...if I want a process (e.g vlc player) to use less cpu how do I go about it
<Dr_Willis> coreire:  under syslinux config dirs. in one of the config files. You just have to look for it
<Ganymede> Hello. I was playing some full-screen 3D games and after quitting from them, keyboard presses no longer repeat (e.g. if I hold onto A, it only prints one A and does not print any more), which is different from the previous behavior. How can I restore previous behavior? (Playing with repeat options under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard does not fix the issue).
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, ok gotcha and it is done.
<wanderingi> what will rmdir -f do?
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, now what?
<goltoof> (<unknown>:29183): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<goltoof> any idea what that means?
<ActionParsnip> Assi: then your wireless chip isn't supported by the driver
<goltoof> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubun> how do i auto detect a wireless network...?
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: try the scanner and try printing
<Ganymede> NVM, Asked too soon. Answer: xset r rate 300
<aeon-ltd> ezy: you can't force a app to use less cpu, besides tinkering with its prefs, but ultimately what the devs put in uses the cpu it needs; so idealy a well written application is already using its minimum required cpu
<aeon-ltd> usage
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: or delete the printer then reattatch it, it should pick it up
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  ok gimmie one sec and i will test
<goltoof> if i want to wipe clean and format my usb drive to ext3 do i just:  mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1   ?
<ubun> nvm
<ActionParsnip> Assi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010751
<LeGambitteur> hey ActionParsnip, the config file dosn't work so I'v switched to my old one.
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  YOU ARE A GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ezy> aeon-ltd, would changing the priority of the process help in achieving my goals ?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: yes, make sure it's ext3 though, and make sure the partition isn't mounted or in use
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: Canon support is not bad but can REALLY led itself to long command installs like that :)
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  it isn't ext3 currently it's ntfs.. i want to make it ext3 ... nothing else i should do first.  the drive is unmounted and g2g
<aeon-ltd> ezy: not really unless it was maxing out your cpu or something else is
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  *nothing else i should do first?
<avashi1> guys, I am trying to install an application and receiving this error "Attempting to install package now
<avashi1> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<avashi1> "
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: then its fine, off you go. Make sure you copy the data off first if you need it
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: glad you got the gold
<goltoof> aeon-ltd:  isn't there a command to bring a process to the foreground or background?  ie, fg / bg ?  i remember reading something like that
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  I went to canon.com and went through the driver and support crap until i got to where i had to select os to download drivers for and there was no linux. how did you find
<ezy> aeon-ltd, its actually maxing it out...the problem has to do with the heating of my laptop to tempratures of 90+ whenever I stream clips on youtube or view movies through vlc player
<DasEi> avashi1: synaptics open in parallel ?
<Assi> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> avashi1: make sure software centre is closed and updates are not running
<ActionParsnip> Assi: np bro
<Acid190> avaashil: yeah, software center + synaptics, etc. can't be loading at the same time
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010752.asp
<aeon-ltd> ezy: then thats the real problem, ask that question to this channel with more details
<ezy> aeon-ltd, everytime the laptop hits 2100 Mhz of cpu usage the temprature heats up and I have narrowed it down to those activities that lead to a higher cpu frequency
<ActionParsnip> avashi1: if they are not open:
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | avashi1
<ubottu> avashi1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DasEi> :)
<Silentz0r> hello, I have a WD My Passport which is no longer recognised on any machine (Windows/Linux). It is powered on, but not mounted and not recognised by the system. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> ezy: try: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<ActionParsnip> Silentz0r: I'd ask in ##hardware too
<lolcat_> Hello
<ezy> ActionParsnip, what does that command do ?
<butterfly> hello
<Faffel> Hey guys - I'm new to using Ubuntu and I was just wondering if anyone else has encountered the inability to connect to the Steam Network using Wine
<ActionParsnip> ezy: its a liitle known file which can reduce cpu usage in flash
<butterfly> now is 08:16
<Faffel> It installs fine, updates etc but it won't connect to the network
<lolcat_> Can anyone recommend a ligthweight desktop system? Small download, and low on ram preferably
<gunndawg> Faffel: I have no issues
<Faffel> Hrm
<Faffel> Using Maverick?
<Faffel> I first did it using PlayOnLinux, but apparently that's bugged on 64-bit MAverick and loads a 32-bit wine
<gunndawg> Faffel: yes
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, ok you have helped me alot but now i must ask one more thing
<Faffel> Which causes some bugs, but I'm just using straight Wine now
<Faffel> And it still won't connect
<ActionParsnip> ezy: also if you add: http://pastie.org/1516639    to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  it can help too
<ezy> ActionParsnip, could there be similar commands for vlc player and virtual box ?
<gunndawg> Faffel: I am using 32-bit 10.10 and Steam works perfectly
<Faffel> Oh
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: ask the channel and we'll try and help
<Faffel> I'm using 64-bit
<Faffel> Maybe it's 64-bit :(
<noname1000> Hi people, I'm having trouble setting up my WUSB54Gv4 linksys thing, I'm supposed to... "[o] if it doesnt work, edit "/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper" change "wlan0" to "rausb1" " but when I do that I can't find wlan0, when I search for it with iwconfig, ifconfig, dhclient, and iwlist, they can't find it either
<ActionParsnip> ezy: virtualbox is VERY CPU intensive
<butterfly> what's time?
<gunndawg> Faffel: yes could be some 64-bit incompatibility issues
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, do i have to download something in particular in order to scan documents to the computer? i insert and press the scan button on my printer and it doesnt scan to the computer
<avashi1> guys i am still getting same error dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<lolcat_> Can anyone recommend a ligthweight desktop system? Small download, and low on ram preferably
<Faffel> Is there any way to get feedback on what's going on when it's trying to connect, Gunndawg?
<Faffel> I don't know how Linux works, haven't used it since I was like 14 :D
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: you have simplescan as part of a default install
<goddard> how do i change the default subdomain name for my local network smtp?
<ezy> ActionParsnip, any way of tinkering with that ? :-)
<butterfly> hello,who can tell me the time?
<Dr_Willis> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gunndawg> Faffel: I dont believe so, that would be steams framework, and I dont think there is any way to get access to that, i could be wrong though, but it sounds unlikely
<rbnswartz> lolcat_: try xfce or lxde (xubuntu or lubuntu)
<butterfly> what' time?
<Faffel> Hm okay
<ActionParsnip> ezy: you can set a higher nice value which will make the virtualbox process get less CPU time but the guest will run slower
<Faffel> That's too bad, Steam is my primary chat program ;(
<lolcat_> rbnswartz: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<Acid190> avashil: sudo killall synaptic<---------terminal
<Acid190> avashil: just to try from base i guess
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  ok it wasnt installed.
<Faffel> Is there a channel on freenode for Wine in specific?
<butterfly> so pity!
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: get it in then. I beleve gimp can scan too
<ezy> ActionParsnip, aha...that was the term I was looking for...tinkering the nice number...thanks, appreciate your help on this
<Dr_Willis> butterfly:  it would depend on your time zone.. I got 7:20 pm here. :)
<Dr_Willis> Faffel:  #winehq
<noname1000> Hi people, I'm having trouble setting up my WUSB54Gv4 linksys thing, I'm supposed to... "[o] if it doesnt work, edit "/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper" change "wlan0" to "rausb1" " but when I do that I can't find wlan0, when I search for it with iwconfig, ifconfig, dhclient, and iwlist, they can't find it either
<butterfly> thank you
<avashi1> Acid190 i did sudo killall and it says no process found
<Faffel> ty Willis
<butterfly> here 08:21
<ActionParsnip> ezy: i wouldnt suggest going above 15 or below -15 for processes requiring more time
<manas> hey all, ive just installed ubuntu on my vaio. my touch pad doesnt wok what to do?
<ActionParsnip> manas: I've seen this a billion times. gimme a sec
<Dr_Willis> manas:  check the forums for your exact make laptop. it maybe a known bug. with some work arounbds.
<rbnswartz>  lolcat_ yes or if you wish to use a gui search for lubunt-desktop in synaptic. Lubuntu is the lighter then xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> manas:  also be sure the thing isent just turned off. via you rlaptop  special fn keys.
<noname1000> Uhh, can anyone help me? I spent 4 hours last night trying to get it to work...
<Acid190> avashil:sorry man, im stumped on this one
<avashi1> Acid190 I am still getting same error Attempting to install package now
<avashi1> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<avashi1> Acid190, you think rebooting laptop might fix it lol ??
<Acid190> avashi1: it's always worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> manas: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    and change it to  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.nopnp"   save the new file, close gedit and run:   sudo update-grub 
<Dr_Willis> noname1000:  pay attention to how old  any 'guides' are - its possible they are out of date. and giveing wong info.
<ActionParsnip> manas: reboot to test
<needlez> anyone able to help with my script? I want to add a line for firefox to autorefresh after dhclient is ran. Any ideas?? this is what I have so far...http://pastie.org/1516609
<noname1000> Dr_Willis I looked at all the guides I could find, the only ones that had answers were from 2007 :\
<Dr_Willis> noname1000:  i was thinking the use of ndiswrappers has basoically been eliminted these days.
<Dr_Willis> noname1000:  you did check the ubuntu forums?>
<noname1000> Nope... I just used google
<Dr_Willis> noname1000: i suggest hitting the foriums and the bug report site.
<noname1000> Thank you
<manas> im sorry but i didnt follow
<manas> im new to linux and have no clue about it
<manas> so can you please tell me what to do one by one
<manas> thanks
<needlez> noname1000: what is your issue??
<lolcat_> I got three errors when I tried to install xubuntu-desktop, three packages it couldn't download from the norwegian respiories. --fix-missing worked, just thougth somoene here migth have something to do with that...
<ActionParsnip> lolcat_: is there  bug logged?
<noname1000> needlez: Hi people, I'm having trouble setting up my WUSB54Gv4 linksys thing, I'm supposed to... "[o] if it doesnt work, edit "/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper" change "wlan0" to "rausb1" " but when I do that I can't find wlan0, when I search for it with iwconfig, ifconfig, dhclient, and iwlist, they can't find it either
<Dr_Willis> lolcat_:  could be the servers are getting updaed/maintained, or some other issue also.
<Dr_Willis> lolcat_:  you did do a update/upgrade - befor trying to install the stuff?
<lolcat_> Dr_Willis: I tried several times, it made my netinst disk fail installing a desktop.
<histo> noname1000: well did you change it to rausb1?
<lolcat_> Dr_Willis: No, clean netinst installation, just the basic system.
<noname1000> histo: thats the problem, I can't figure out how, it tells me exactly how but I can't find wlan0
<Dr_Willis> lolcat_:  never done that. so cant really advise any more. sounds like servers may be missing some files.
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give permission to a removable disk?(psp)
<goltoof> ok, i just finished formatting my 1tb drive to ext3, but says i only have 870gb free? capacity shows as only 916?
<Dr_Willis> noname1000:  a 3 yr old guide. may be refering an older verion of ubuntu . and thus be wrong in that example.
<nofrillz> PsPhaKeR_, use chmod
<PsPhaKeR_> For a usb device?
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  5% reserved. for system ussage. tuneable via the tune2fs command.
<histo> noname1000: what chipset does the wusb54G have on it?
<nofrillz> libreoffice > openoffice
<PsPhaKeR_> nofrillz: How can I do that for a usb device?
<lolcat_> Dr_Willis:  I got 404 errors on those files. I managed to install without them, and I belive the packages is unneccecary
<noname1000> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I'm sure its too old, but the wireless connection interface thing can't find anything now because I messed around with it using the old guides
<nofrillz> wait
<noname1000> histo: I'm not too sure what you mean, v4?
<nofrillz> why does the psp need permission?
<PsPhaKeR_> To use psplink
<histo> noname1000: I'll look it up give me a sec
<PsPhaKeR_> debugging application
<histo> noname1000: what version of ubuntu are you using
<noname1000> histo: 10 04
<PsPhaKeR_> nofrillz: I need it to use PSPLink (debugging application), I need full permission over it.
<Dr_Willis> PsPhaKeR_:  you mount the filesystem with the proper options. the Ntfs-config utility may help you do this
<ariel> sad
<histo> noname1000: that card should work out of hte box since 8.10
<Dr_Willis> PsPhaKeR_:  or mount it by hand as root, with the proper options to some location.
<PsPhaKeR_> Dr_Willis: Sorry, I am new to Ubuntu, so all of this "permissions" stuff is very confusing to me... could you help me out a little more?
<n0a1ias> NO
<bazhang> !permissions > PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> PsPhaKeR_, please see my private message
<jayd3e> lol
<noname1000> histo: uhh... Well it wasn't able to connect to the internet when I plugged it in the first time, even if it could find the connections...
<needlez> noname1000: that card works OOB, you might wanna go enable it
<MagicJ> .
<needlez> administration>additional drivers> enable the one for your card. then reboot
<jayd3e> my samba just stopped working today and I don't know why.  In my log.smbd file it says that smbd cannot start because the port is already in use; however, I think that it just because smbd is already running in the background.  I restarted my server and it still doesn't work.  I can show my smb.conf if anyone wants to see it, but I assure you that is not the problem
<avashi1> Acid190 Reboot fixed the problem.. I was able to install the app i needed
<noname1000> needlez: thank you, I'll try it out
<needlez> kk
<avashi1> Thanks for your help though
<Jordan_U> noname1000: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<lolcat_> Meh, isntalling xubuntu-desktop takes forever
<MagicJ> I have changed the gltext.desktop file and ny changes are not showing when I use the test of the screen saver.  Is there someting that I needs to do to cause it to re-read the file.
<Acid190> avashi1: yeah, while you were gonna i did some reading and that's what fixes the problem.
<noname1000> Jordan_U: 10 04
<ActionParsnip> lolcat_: could've just install xfce4
<avashi1> i c
<noname1000> needlez: can you type in the exact command?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat_: wan't it part of your XUbuntu CD??
<needlez> noname1000: its not a command
<avashi1> I am very new to linux and excited about learning it.. appericate the support here
<Vonor> hi. is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf the same on all installations or is it auto-generated at install time?
<Jordan_U> noname1000: Do you have a 10.04 LiveCD? If so it might be easiest to try to get things working there first, where there's nothing left over from old attempts to confuse things.
<ActionParsnip> Vonor: it's generic
<lolcat_> ActionParsnip: My cd-room is busted, installing form a netinst thing on the usb
<noname1000> Jordan_U: I don't even know what that is, so I guess not
<needlez> noname1000: go to administration then to additional drivers and in there you should have a choice to enable drivers
<ActionParsnip> lolcat_: I see, its nice anyway as you don't have to upgrade after install :)
<noname1000> needlez: when I click additional drivers I get an error, don't remember what it says though, something about being unable to connect to the internet
<avashi1> Acid190: I just installed 10.04, do you recommend the upgrade to 10.10 ? if so , can i just run "upgrade manager" from System>Administration or its a whole another process ?
<ActionParsnip> avashi1: Lucid (10.04) is supported longer
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, thanks
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Yes, it is. Except I want to see Due Date with my girlfriend and this is taking forever. All I needed was some kind of simple ex that I could run VLC in...
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | avashi1 if you really want to
<ubottu> avashi1 if you really want to: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jayd3e> my samba just stopped working today and I don't know why.  In my log.smbd file it says that smbd cannot start because the port is already in use; however, I think that it just because smbd is already running in the background.  I restarted my server and it still doesn't work.  I can show my smb.conf if anyone wants to see it, but I assure you that is not the problem
<needlez> noname1000: please connect to internet thru " hardwire" LAN cable
<Jordan_U> noname1000: The CD that you use to install Ubuntu 10.04. Since you can use the system from the CD (use firefox, try some screensavers, etc) it's called a "Live" CD as well as being an install CD.
<avashi1> Thanks ActionParsnip. I will stick to 10.04 since everything is working fine for now :)
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, are you on 10.10? if yes, could you please pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf for me?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat_: could have used something simpler, if your ONLY requirement is VLC you can esily use something like puppy or xpud
<PsPhaKeR1> Permission error while opening the USB device.
<Lars_> Hi! I had a friend to install roundcube on my remote ubuntu server, I access the server via ssh normally but roundcube via normal webbrowser. I wish to learn more about safety and how I can protect my mails and server, cryptation of mail etc, any tips what and where to read?
<PsPhaKeR1> Fix device permissions or run as root.
<noname1000> Jordan_U: I just downloaded it and installed it on my windows... I don't have a CD
<Faffel> I haven't tried playing any modern games in Wine - does the emulation aspect of Wine cause a major performance hit?
<cuppsy> Anyone know how to remove items from the MeMenu in 10.10? "Broadcast" is listed twice.
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: I know, couldn't remember any names though.
<ActionParsnip> Vonor: http://pastebin.com/nH8b5AA2   my vanilla Maverick file
<Faffel> Or does it run mostly as well as it would if I was in Windows assuming Wine handles the game optimally?
<noname1000> needlez: I'll try if I can find a cable long enough
<ActionParsnip> noname1000: could move the system
<avashi1> My only problem with Ubuntu is getting HDMI audio to work on my dell inspiron 1525
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, thanks. though am not that familar with the nicknames of the versions, is maverick 10.10?
<noname1000> ActionParsnip: No idea what that means... ._.
<needlez> noname1000: I would say get up and move the system if you can
<Xavier1001> hello everyone
<avashi1> I can't figure it out.. tried on forums everywhere. no luck
<ActionParsnip> noname1000: instead of laying a long cable, move the system
<PsPhaKeR1> I tried the chmod, didnt work... I get this error
<PsPhaKeR1> Permission error while opening the USB device.
<PsPhaKeR1> Fix device permissions or run as root.
<rbnswartz> lolcat_ puppy linux is around 190mb for download and doesn't have good looks but it does work.
<noname1000> Oh, okay
<Xavier1001> I love puppy linux
<Xavier1001> but i use ubuntu
<GoogleApparently> PsPhaKeR1: did you google it?
<lolcat> rbnswartz: Well, I assume I am haf way in the install now
<ActionParsnip> rbnswartz: depends on taste for "good looks"
<noname1000> Thank you for your help people
<Xavier1001> trye true
<Xavier1001> rbn lol
<ActionParsnip> rbnswartz: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Lucid_Puppy_5.0.0.png    looks pretty sweet to me :)
<needlez> noname1000: np
<lorph> I installed ubuntu 10.04 server and I can't get utf8 to display. Am I missing any packages?
<Xavier1001> yea i love when it isnt dark green when you install the wrong video drivers lol
<izinucs> PsPhaKeR1: probably owned by root.. sudo chown -r <username>:<username> /path/to/usb
<rbnswartz> ActionParsnip Very true. But compared to the heavy heights such as GNOME or KDE it looks a little scarce
<Xavier1001> rbn did you see what i said
<ActionParsnip> rbnswartz: I find them both cluttered, again, it's all taste
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xavier1001> i do think they are action
<ActionParsnip> lorph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Jayro> hey, can anyone tell me why the layout of my top panel keeps changing (calender, bluetooth, chat/mail/ battery)
<ActionParsnip> Jayro: are they locked?
<Jayro> yes
<Vonor> does anyone know if ubuntu has applied patches to alsa in the default distro kernel? (especially the hda-intel driver) I ask, because a fix for an alsa problem on my motherboard apparently works for an ubuntu user but doesn't work for me (I'm on gentoo and the fix is adding a probe_mask option to alsa-base)
<BlueBomber7> Jayro: That might be more appropriate for #gnome.
<PsPhaKeR1> izinucs: Thanks!
<cuppsy> I have an extra "Broadcast" entry in my MeMenu; anyone know how to remove it?
<Jayro> okay, thanks
<BlueBomber7> But I have a question similar to yours, Jayro, about GNOME panels, and no one there's helping.
<Noah0504> BlueBomber7: What's your question.  I just hopped on.
<ActionParsnip> Vonor: you can add the probe options in /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf   and it will set the option
<BlueBomber7> I have two panels on top, and on reboot they appear in backwards order.  The one that should be on top is on bottom.
<Jayro> bluebomber7: yeah , everytime i reboot they like switch positions on the panel.,
<BlueBomber7> I have to manually adjust them every time.
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix | BlueBomber7
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<BlueBomber7> ActionParsnip: You'll get it, keep trying.
<Jayro> :P
<lorph> ActionParsnip: oh alrgith i'll try that but I can't reboot my server now :(
<ZykoticK9> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Noah0504> Hmm... I've never tried configuring my panels that way...
<ActionParsnip> gah!!!!!
<BlueBomber7> Awesome, thanks, exactly what I needed.
<Jayro> what will resetting it to defaults do?
<GoogleApparently> Jayro: reset to default <_<
<ActionParsnip> BlueBomber7: was trying to get that :(
<discord_> does anybody know the window switch shortcut for irssi? does it work in the terminal in gnome
<discord_> ?
<ActionParsnip> Jayro: will let you build back up from vanilla
<Jayro> will my dropbox still be there?
<ActionParsnip> discord_: ALT+number
<bubbles|> hi
<ActionParsnip> discord_: yes, it will be in the notification area
<histo> discord_: yeah alt+number or alt+arrow left or right
<needlez> anyone able to help with this script?? I want to make firefox autorefresh the page after the dhclient command. This is what I have so far http://pastie.org/1516609
<Noah0504> discord_: http://irssi.org/documentation
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, i know. that wasn't my question, though. that option apparently fixes the issue for an ubuntu user (who has reported that fix on the xbmc forum entry regarding this motherboard) but it doesn't fix it for me (and I'm not using ubuntu) hence I wonder if there might be ubuntu specific patches to the kernel regarding asla/hda-intel which aren't in vanilla
<bubbles|> when i ssh to my vserver over putty it looks like this: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ubuntucmpz.jpg
<bubbles|> what am i doing wrong?
<Jayro> actionparsnip: will my dropbox still be in the panel?
<histo> discord_: the only problem is if you have multiple tabs open in gnome-terminal alt+number will switch tabs in gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> Vonor: then you are asking in the wrong channel if you are not using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Jayro: yes, it will be in the notification area
<Jayro> ok,
<histo> discord_: so you can /window number to switch
<Jayro> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> Jayro: the dropbox in the panel is not really needed, you only need the service running. some icon doesn't change weather it shows or not
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, "is ubuntu using patches on asla/hda-intel that are not in vanilla" is a question that i should not ask in #ubuntu because i don't use ubuntu? *winks*
<BlueBomber7> Speaking of panels, ActionParsnip and Jayro, I can't seem to have multiple panels on the same side that autohide.  Should we be able to accomplish this?
<Xavier1001> I was wondering what I can do to make firefox start on my ubuntu machine. It won't open from the panel, dock, or applications tab.
<ActionParsnip> BlueBomber7: not sure, i dont use panels much
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: use ALT+F2 and run: firefox
<Jayro> actionparsnip: when i ran that command it made empathy show in the notifications area instead of under the ting that opens when i click the mail sign, how cna i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Vonor: which patches do you mean?
<needlez> anyone??
<ActionParsnip> Jayro: not sure, I dont use empathy
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip:didn't work
<ActionParsnip> needlez: you could make it open a new tab, or close the current one and launch a new window
<randomOfAmber> can I print a man page?
<bubbles|> when i ssh to my vserver over putty it looks like this: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ubuntucmpz.jpg - what am i doing wrong?
<Jayro> yeah, imma switch to pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: or you open keyboard shortcuts, you can set a keyboard shortcut to open web browser
<needlez> ActionParsnip: I want it to autorefresh inside the script with out closing the browser. Since I can hit F5 can't I create a command or something to do that in the script??
<ActionParsnip> needlez: the guys in #bash may know a trick or two
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, <ot>those are quite the ear plugs</ot> glad you like them :)
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: It won't start, is it an issue with firefox?
<Lars_> I sync my android phone with google calender today, if I would like to change google calaender to something based from my ubuntu server, what could that be?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: huh?
<Vonor> ActionParsnip, don't worry, you seem busy enough, i'll wait for someone else to answer :P
<VCoolio> randomOfAmber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560799/ change line 15 for your pdf viewer of choice to print
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, "New plugs in, YEEEEE BOIII!!"
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: if you run it from terminal is there an output?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: haha cheers dude, I love them :)
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: Nope
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: does the browser run?
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: Noooope lol
<LeDutch> Hey guys. I am trying to do a demo install of ubuntu on to my PC via USB stick. It seems to be looping.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: 14mm and 12mm,very cool
<needlez> ActionParsnip: asking them also, so far no luck
<Xavier1001> LeDutch: What do you mean?
<slax00> I need reduce windows executable size with linker in visual C. could somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, looks painful :)
<LeDutch> I am on the screen with ubuntu, and red dots that turn white. When I hit F1 that screen seems to keep giving me I/O errors.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: nar, i'v been pusing up with teflon tape
<LeDutch> ActionParsnip Yes.
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: ok and have you tested your RAM
<LeDutch> Not recently, but it runs win7 without issue. So I assume the RAM is fine.
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: You seem to know everything! lol
<BlueBomber7> ActionParsnip is awesome.
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: may be worth it overnight if you get no where, just to take it out of the equation
<ActionParsnip> BlueBomber7: I try :)
<LeDutch> PC setup, if relevant is 2x HD5770, i7 950, 12gig patriot ram.
<Xavier1001> BlueBomber7: Amen
<LeDutch> Itel SSD.
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: just got badass googlefu and bing-chi
<LeDutch> ActionParsnip So back to windows to test it? Is it safe to turn off PC while it is in this loop? Or can I turn it off via command someplace?
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: are there any firefox processes running?
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: theres a memtest on the USB stick
<lolcat_> Maan, it is taking like forever to install xubuntu-desktop!
<bubbles|> when i ssh to my vserver over putty it looks like this: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=ubuntucmpz.jpg - what am i doing wrong?
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: Nope, its completely unresponsive, and my friend says googlefu all the time
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: do other browsers run ok?
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: does a reboot help?
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: Yes, this event has made a opera user and nope, ive had this issue for months
<LeDutch> Has anyone else done the demo install via USB before? If so, how long did it take you to get in to ubuntu?
<bazhang> LeDutch, you mean live usb?
<ActionParsnip> Xavier1001: could try the mozilla ppa and get firefox 4, or whatever version minefield is these days 9I don't use firefox)
<Jordan_U> LeDutch: The most likely cause for IO errors is a bad burn of the CD / scratches / bad CD drive or worse (and also less likely) hardware problems with your hard drive.
<BlueBomber7> bubbles|: It doesn't look like something necessarily wrong.  It just looks like a text-mode dropdown menu is all.  Maybe your default login script launches some app?
<LeDutch> bazhang that is the one sorry.
<bazhang> LeDutch, a few minutes at the very worst
<LeDutch> Jordan_U It is on a USB, not CD. HDD is fine with windows, if that matters.
<Xavier1001> ActionParsnip: I'll check it out
<LeDutch> bazhang ok cheers. Been a good 30 minutes.
<LeDutch> Doing memory test now.
<Jordan_U> LeDutch: Then there may be problems with the USB drive. Flash drives can be very unreliable.
<bubbles|> BlueBomber7 there should be # instead of â - somebody mentioned that i'm connecting to a serial console instead of ssh, but how can i change that?
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: how do you mean 'loops' by the way
<BlueBomber7> bubbles|: Can you provide any more information?  What are your putty settings?
<LeDutch> ActionParsnip When I hit f1. It seemed to be going through the same steps.
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: so the usb doesn't boot?
<bubbles|> BlueBomber7 just server-ip and port, nothing more
<LeDutch> ActionParsnip, not sure. I got to the ubuntu loading screen. Not any further.
<_Tristan> Hey. I'm not too into openoffice, it's a little heavy for me. I'm having a hard time finding alternatives. Any ideas?
<BlueBomber7> _Tristan: Abiword?
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: like a black screen???
<Flare183> _Tristan: GNOME Office
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: what components of openoffice do you use?
<LeDutch> Nope. Like the ubuntu logo with a loading bar under it (of sorts. Dots that change colour).
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: Mainly just writer and spreadsheets
<LeDutch> I'd get to the shitty BIOS styled screen, select demo or live or whatever the option is called. Then it would do some stuff, and sit on that screen for 30mins.
<BlueBomber7> bubbles|: Hmmm... I've used putty before, but I don't have my settings here.  Never seen anything like that, though.  Maybe your default shell is some kinda text-mode shell instead of bash, I really don't know.
<ActionParsnip> LeDutch: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html may help
<ActionParsnip> _Tristan: use gnumeric and abiword then, significantly lighter
<bubbles|> where would i see that BlueBomber7?
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<needlez> LeDutch: what kind of computer??
<link_> is there anyone understands spanish
<LeDutch> Homemade. i7 950, 2x 5770, Intel SSD, 12gb patriot RAM.
<LeDutch> needlez
<BlueBomber7> bubbles|:  man chsh
<ActionParsnip> !es | link_
<ubottu> link_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BlueBomber7> Si, un poquito.
<j_ayen_green> I'm using a laptop often for development (lucid on vbox) and when I'm stationary, a server, also with lucid. I'd like to be able to use either...that is, keep them in synch with regards to my data. I'm thinking I can synch /home without issue... what about /etc ? and is there a good tool for this (pref with a gui setup tool) ?
<needlez> LeDutch: is this the 10.04 LTS your trying to install?? or 10.10??
<link_> thanks
<LeDutch> 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: could use rsync to updte the changed files (if I understand your question)
<LeDutch> Just wanting to install the demo so I can show my GF it and then put it on our laptops and other PCs.
<needlez> LeDutch: in the BIOS do you have the USB setup correctly?? what is it set on??
<LeDutch> USB-FDD
<niles> ltry usb-hdd
<LeDutch> Okies.
<niles> if applicable
<LeDutch> Yeah, there is HDD, FDD and CD. And something else.
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip, ok. would those tend to be the two directories I need to focus on, in a normal config?
<niles> try hdd
<bubbles|> BlueBomber7 changing the shell to bash didn't help either
<LeDutch> Ok cool.
<niles> usb-cd is not your cd drive, by the way
<needlez> LeDutch: also try toggling between Legacy on and off because sometimes that will change how the usb is recognized
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: whatever suits your needs
<LeDutch> Sorry, I lied. It was on USB-HDD.
<niles> oh, what are we talking about?
<BlueBomber7> bubbles|: You can try doing some research on whatever program you're running there.  That's all I would do to further help you.  Good luck.
<LeDutch> I'll reinstall the USB stick then I guess.
<LeDutch> reinstall the .iso on the stick that is.
<needlez> LeDutch: see if Legacy 2.0 usb is enabled or if you can even change it
<LeDutch> needlez how can I do that?
<NixGeek> Does anyone know why my apache server would show on a random domain name (lifeahacker.com) and only from firefox (not chromium or links2) on only one computer (the computer the apache server is running from)?
<niles> LeDutch: dont forget to make the drive bootable
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip, well, don't know what I don't know. I know my user stuff is in /home, and all the config stuff for the add-on software is in /etc.. and my web server in /var, but I could very well not be realizing something...something else I should synch, or something I should NOT because there are hardware-related config items
<niles> NixGeek: dns servers
<needlez> in Bios it should be a setting under the USB not sure depends on each bios
<NixGeek> niles: for just one broswser, on one computer?
<needlez> what kind of BIOS do you have??
<niles> yes
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: then those will need to be included and such
<Xavier1001__> does anyone know why my glk dock is having lines and other graphical issues?
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip, yeah...just wanted to make sure ...give someone the change to say "NO...don't synch var, or etc, because..."
<Acid190> Xavier1001_: graphics card update?
<j_ayen_green> *the chance
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: if you need to get them updated then go for it
<NixGeek> needlez: why would it do that and how can I fix it.  it's not really a big thing, just a ittle annoyance.  The domain name is just a wierd one that I got when I misspelled lifeahaker.com
<Xavier1001__> Acid190: Yea but my compy is five years old and I'm getting  a new laptop this summer, preferably a system 76
<needlez> NixGeek: Idk
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip, wasn't updating that concerned me... was that if I have one environment on a laptop, and another on a server, didn't want to push a directory from one to the other if it would break something :)
<LeDutch> Ok. Reformatting and installing the USB stick.
<ActionParsnip> j_ayen_green: i'd say it'll be fine
<j_ayen_green> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help
<xil> hi everyone. What's the cli command to start MoviePlayer?
<Acid190> Xavier1001__: try wrapping the microsoft driver?
<Acid190> Xavier1001__: it may be more reliable than the linux driver, not sure though
<xil> oh look at that, it's totem
<Xavier1001__> Acid190: I have no idea what to do:/
<xil> it appears to only open 1 instance at a time? Is there a way to change that?
<abstrakt> ok so my system got screwed all to heck on the last system update
<abstrakt> so I had to reinstall
<abstrakt> anyway, then my system got screwed yet again when I tried to sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<matthew> I'm stuck with an extra "Broadcast" entry in my MeMenu. Anyone have any idea how to get rid of it?!
<abstrakt> also it screwed itself when I attempted to install the broadcom STA driver
<nicofs> I can't connect to the internet because my interface (should be ra0) isn't there... ifconfig only reveals lo... what can i do?
<nicofs> according to lsmod the appropriate modules are loaded
<abstrakt> the first time it corrupted my HD... I bought a new HD... the STA driver hung my system (but apparently installed successfully) the startupmanager (which I tried next) hung my system into an unusable state
<abstrakt> couldn't even get on the net
<lake> why can't I change my shell to zsh with "chsh" ?
<abstrakt> luckily I have two system partitions
<lake> the changes never persist when I open a new terminal
<sockPants> apt-get doesnt seem to be able to download any repos, they all return 404 (gutsy)
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: remove the module, then reload it. Does that help
<abstrakt> so I just installed ubuntu flat over the other one... but on the second partition
<jrib> lake: you can
<jrib> lake: login again probably
<abstrakt> so... now the issue is... grub is defaulting to the second ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> sockPants: gutsy is dead and gone
<abstrakt> I want to default it to the first... as in I want my original grub configuration back
<sockPants> ActionParsnip: can i upgrade over the network?
<ActionParsnip> !eol | sockPants
<abstrakt> however, I already edited /etc/default/grub and then ran sudo update-grub but that didn't change the entries on the grub screen
<ubottu> sockPants: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<abstrakt> and my non-configured Ubuntu "recovery" install is the default boot option
<abstrakt> so how do I change that? aside from changing default= in /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: sudo modprobe -r modulenamehere; sleep 5; sudo modprobe modulenamehere
<lake> jrib that worked
<cuppsy> Is there an easy way to configure the entries in the MeMenu?
<lake> thanks for the input
<abstrakt> I don't want to just change the default number, I want to change the actual entries in the grub screen
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  boot to the one you want to manage grub and rerun 'sudo update-grub'  delete the old installs partitins first (or at least the kernel boot files) if you dont want it tobe used any more.
<histo> abstrakt: after chaning /etc/default/grub you have to sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  not sure about the recovery option getting set as default. never seen that
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, FATA: module in use
<abstrakt> histo, Dr_Willis but I did run sudo update-grub from my already configured system
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  could be a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' may make it behave.
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  you want to keep  both disrtos?
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, I don't care... I only need to keep the one I already have configured
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, the other one doesn't matter at this point, I just have two system drives so that when the next release comes out I can do a test install on that drive and migrate slowly and still have my original system in case of catastrophic failure, etc
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: hmm, then you need to find out how to make it not used
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  then delete the partions for the one you dont want. and rerun update-grub
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, delete them from where?
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  disk partion manager tool of your chouce
<abstrakt> that doesn't sound like a Good Idea (TM) to me
<abstrakt> or at least it sounds like a hack solution to this issue
<abstrakt> the dpkg reconfigure sounds like a better idea
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  that wont delete the useless install...
<abstrakt> I don't care
<Dr_Willis> which is what you sort of said you wanted to do.
<abstrakt> nope, never said that
<abstrakt> I said I don't care about it
<Dr_Willis> deleteing the partions and reruning update-grub will remove the entries.
<LeGambitteur> good night all
<Dr_Willis> since update-grub is seeing the other insgtalls kernel files.
<abstrakt> i see
<abstrakt> so theoretically I could just remove the contents of /boot on the other system drive
<abstrakt> and that would "fix" it as well
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  yes. or just rename the boot.
<abstrakt> aight I'm gonna try the reconfigure version
<Dr_Willis> but whats the point in keepoing it installed if you are not going touse it.
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, the point is that I want my original grub list back
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  original or not.. is not the issue.. its showing all the installed systems as its designed to.
<abstrakt> not in my mind
<abstrakt> it should show the system that I ran update-grub from first
<Dr_Willis> expand your mind then.
<abstrakt> no?
<Dr_Willis> it puts them in the hd order as far as i know.
<abstrakt> like if I have install A and install B, if I run update-grub from install A then the grub menu should have A as the default
<Dr_Willis> sda first, sdb next and so on. then non linux afterwards
<abstrakt> yeah well install A is on /dev/sda6 and install B is on /dev/sda7
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, mission accomplished, still only lo... and the umts modem doesn't appear either - although listed in lsusb... might there be something networking related be mising?
<abstrakt> yet the /dev/sda7 comes out first
<Dr_Willis> it can tell what order you installed them
<Dr_Willis> if you run update-grub with a external usb hd plugged in - with linux on that usb.. it will also get added. :) which is confuseing
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: copy the 8 character ex ID and search for guides using that
<Dr_Willis> kill the useless install.  problem solved.
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, hmm... how does it tell what order I installed them?
<abstrakt> i guess timestamps?
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, aight I guess so
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  never noticed. I dont use 2+ distros on same machine. or if i do they are on theoir own hd;s not the same hd.,
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, right... I don't really use two distros, it's for sanity/backup/restoration purposes
<abstrakt> works quite well for said purpose actually
<Acid190> Xavier1001__: whats a system 76?
<abstrakt> if the newest release !@#$%&'s my system then I still have my old install
<Dr_Willis> i just set up grub to boot an iso file as a rescue option
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, both wlan and umts worked on the same kernel with a different root filesystem... and wlan is priority as i need to dl a lot more than my mobile plan allows...
<itaylor57> Acid190: system76.com
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, an ISO file stored where?
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  anywhere on any hd... or flash drive even.
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, what if Ubuntu corrupts the partition you have said ISO file stored upon? (which is what happened to me)
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, yeah I have a flash drive with the 10.10 installer on it
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  you got 2 os;s on the same hd..  what if the hd dies...
<abstrakt> tried to save my system with that but couldn't get on the net to look up the grub commands I needed so I just flat did a straight install on my secondary system partition (which is why I keep such a thing around)
<Dr_Willis> ive had more HD dies then i have had FS's get trashed.
<Acid190> itaylor57: I love my laptop more than anything, but those system76 laptops could be my next
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, well then I have my 32G flash drive for file backup and my 1TB USB HD for media backup
<itaylor57> Acid190: I have a lemur
 * Dr_Willis has a redundant stack of external 2TB usb hd's :)
<Dr_Willis> needing more usb ports next...
<abstrakt> yah I'm running in to that problem as well
 * abstrakt wants USB 3.0
<Acid190> itaylor57: ha, that's the one I like the most so far, but I like the 17" 1920X1200 that i have in my current laptop
<abstrakt> backup of a TB worth of data is soooo painful
<abstrakt> esp if it's not just a single tarball
<abstrakt> just the fact that my code projects are split into like 30M of files distributed over like 150,000 files makes backup insane
<KM0201> itaylor57: i like those system 76 laptops....
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: do it overnight, easy. Makes it better if you use firewire instead of slowass USB
<abstrakt> I hate having to listen to my machine at night - prefer to shut it down
<abstrakt> and besides that, to maintain current backups, gotta do it like more than once a week, and all that HD activity just adds to the wear and tear
<abstrakt> but it's either that or don't backup your files :(
<Acid190> Can anyone give me a quickie on how to install .tgz files?
<abstrakt> Acid190, install them? there's no such thing, how bout you learn what you're talking about?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: use rsync and just backup what changes
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: what is the filename?
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip, hrm, yeah I suppose... I've been thinking about doing something similar with git or so to sync my files between the windows and *nix halves of this dual boot
<abstrakt> I will look in to rsync then
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: nevermind, sorry for the inconvenience, i'll google
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: huh? I asked for some information....
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: I never said I wouldnt help. I simply asked for the name of the file, what's wrong with you?
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: lol, PM me?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: I dont support in PM
<bazhang> !pm > Acid190
<ubottu> Acid190, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. what was that compileing factid
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
 * ylmson tries dillo2 and decides that links2 is a better browser
<bazhang> compile
<Acid190> ActionParsnip: I just shouldn't be asking here, sorry for the inconvenience again
<Dr_Willis> Acid190:  extract acrhive. read its readme.txt woul dbe step 1
<echion> Hey actionparsnip! You helped me out on launchpad a while ago (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+question/135201) thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip> echion: np bro, glad you got the gold :)
<Acid190> Dr_Willis: thanks, it will take me a while to config, the instructions are definetely new to me
<lolcat> Ok, the Norwegian IPv6 respitories is useless
<lolcat> Can anyone link me to some preferably only IPv4 and non norwegian respitories?
<ashtray> hi,PASSERINE
 * PASSERINE ºÜ¿áµØ×¥Æð ashtray µÄÁ½ÌõС±ç×Ó£¬×ªÁË200000000000000000000000000000000000+Ȧ£¬±§½øÁË»³ÖУºàÅ£¬Ç×Ç×
 * ashtray ºÜ¿áµØ×¥Æð PASSERINE µÄÁ½ÌõС±ç×Ó£¬×ªÁË200000000000000000000000000000000000+Ȧ£¬±§½øÁË»³ÖУºàÅ£¬Ç×Ç×@_@
<PASSERINE> ¶Ô ashtray ˵: haha,funny
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: look in the sources in software centre
<PASSERINE> ¶Ô ashtray ˵: are you a regular visitor here?
<PASSERINE> ¶Ô ActionParsnip ˵: who's that
<ActionParsnip> PASSERINE: who is who?
<PASSERINE> ¶Ô ActionParsnip ˵: a newcomer
<PASSERINE> ¶Ô ActionParsnip ˵: welcome me ba,ha
<ashtray> it's English channel
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Is there a change country thing there?
<ActionParsnip> hi PASSERINE (i guess)
<needlez> does anyone know how to make a script that will refresh a webpage in firefox while firefox is running?? asking #bash also
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: change the source under the edit menu and you can change server to wherever you desire
<Dr_Willis> needlez:  perhaps firefox has some command line options to force a refresh
<Guest93989> nick/ redneck05
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: I need the names of the server
<Guest93989> nick/redneck05
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: the app lists the servers, do you think people remember repo server names!?
<rbnswartz> needlez: you can tell firefox to open a web page from comand line but I don't know about refresh. Check the man page.
<Dr_Willis> theres some command/tools that can scan/find fastest servers near you also i recall.
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: The app doesn't work, isn't there a webpage with a list? or could you pastebin yours? If you are on 10.10
<Guest93989> where do you find new movies
<AverageComputerG> Could someone please help me? I cannot connect to the internet using Ubuntu 10.04 in VMware Workstation.
<plectrum> anyone used hostapd in ubuntu? i have it working but I have a few questions
<needlez> Dr_Willis: ,rbnswartz: I've checked and I can't find any command to do such, was wondering if I might have to create a script for like greasemonkey to autorefresh
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Selection_0015.png
<gbear14275> hey guys, I am at a grub prompt and was hoping someone could help me manually boot once so I can run grub-update?
<Guest93989> looking for new releases for january
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: are you using wubi or not?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, no raw grub prompt "grub>"
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: The button does NOTHING! I can edit the file myself, but clicking that lets me enter my password, and then preceeds to do nothing
<Guest93989> nick/jamie
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, long story...  but am very happy to have made it this far
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Synaptic doesn't work either, I guess it has something to do with the equilent of gksu not working.
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: you can use livecd and use:  http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<MagicJ> i want to use gltext as my screen saver  - when I change the lines in the config file to make it use my text - nothing actually changes - what do I need to do to cause it to re-read the config file
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: try:  gksudo software-center
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, was hoping to boot manually this once instead of trying to burn a new cd, etc.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, then I can run grub-update and be good...
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Dies after showing a program saying: Grating rigths for five seconds.
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: there are grub prompt commands to boot but i'm unsure of them. I always use livecd to fix that stuff
<lolcat> Can anyone pastebin their /etc/apt/sources.list? I need the ones for 10.10
<asker> how to change the language of the system ubuntu from RUS to ENG? or something other lang?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: http://pastebin.com/k7UVMpA0
<asker> i logon into remote ubuntu and cant read the text, because i cant see russian symbols
<asker> and want to set english
<ActionParsnip> asker: its in system -> admin -> language support (maybe)
<asker> for system and users
<asker> i havent gui
<randomOfAmber> how do I send the samba program signals? "Sending the smbd a SIGHUP will cause it to reload its smb.conf configuration file within a short period of time"
<asker> only shell
<Ritlee> is there any way to mount an ISO read AND write? or am i stuck with just read and making another ISO?
<devkorcvince> how to request on ubuntuforum to unblock my ip cause i think we share the same pub ip on our countries isp?
<Guest93989> looking to burn pirate movies
<rynop> anyone having probs with empathy and gchat? i cant connect, just started today
<Jordan_U> Ritlee: The latter.
<ActionParsnip> Ritlee: if its an ubuntu CD you can edit it and remaster it
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: THank you
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Ritlee
<ubottu> Ritlee: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Ritlee> ActionParsnip, it's not THE ubuntu CD :(
<Jordan_U> Ritlee: There is a program called iso master that makes the process fairly seamless though, for simple tasks at least.
<ActionParsnip> Ritlee: then you can extract the data from the ISO, edit it then remake the new ISO
<Ritlee> Jordan_U, k
<v0lksman> anyone have any advise on getting a microphone working in Lucid?  Nothing I try seems to bring in any sound...output works fine out the of box...no mic...tried this http://titotheman.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/microphone-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<ottermaton> I'm getting multiple lines starting with Ign (which I assume is ignore) when running sudo apt-get update? How to fix this?
<v0lksman> among other things
<ottermaton> I can paste 3 lines as example if needed
<Ritlee> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip, ty both
<Jordan_U> asker: Log in via ssh?
<Jordan_U> Ritlee: You're welcome.
<asker> ActionParsnip, i havent GUI(DE) only shell
<asker> Jordan_U, ya
<ActionParsnip> asker: not sure then, sorry
<deww> asker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<deww> asker: look for lang or LANG
<asker> hmm
<abaratican> which package has the 'pfiles' utility?
<mrbluessbb> Im trying to record from a capture card.  I have VLC Media Player to recognize video but no audio.  I used the terminal to search for audio devices, but it didnt show any.  Help?
<ottermaton> anyone know anything about these Ign errors when running sudo apt-get update? like this: Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<asker> 10ч!
<asker> 10x!
<ActionParsnip> abaratican: try:  dpkg -S pfiles
<jayd3e> what is the best way to remove samba4?
<jayd3e> apt-get remove?
<jayd3e> b/c apt-get remove doesn't delete all of the config files and such
<Jordan_U> asker: export LANG=C
<Jordan_U> devkorcvince: Try #ubuntuforums
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<andrea> hi to everybody!
<asker> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Jordan_U> asker: You're welcome.
<Guest39157> is there someone that wish to teach some about Mirc to a newbie?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: First thing to try would be "search --set --file /boot/grub/grub.cfg; configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Guest39157> yuhu!
<Guest39157> no one?
<Guest39157> but can you read my mex?
<minimec> Guest39157: You won't finf a lot o fpeople using Micr here... ;)
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: Do you understand that "update-grub" only updates /boot/grub/grub.cfg? If you want to re-install grub you'll need to use grub-install.
<gbear14275> Jordan_U, I got it.  thanks though
<gbear14275> anyone work with lxde?  is there a equivalent of startx?
<jrib> gbear14275: startx is a window-manager-agnostic command...
<mrbluessbb> Anyone?  I don't seem to have any audio devices.  "/dev/audio*" doesnt bring up anything.  It comes up with the error "File or directory does not exist".
<gbear14275> jrib, startx: command not found
<jrib> gbear14275: the xinit package provides startx though it seems strange you would not have that on ubuntu
<minimec> gbear14275: you probably want something like xdm (or gdm/kdm) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xdm&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<bc81> mrbluessbb: what was your question?  i just joined a minute ago
<gbear14275> jrib, sorry... yeah not ubuntu... lxde on debian.  people are more helpful here hehe
<Ugons> I'm on a MacBook Pro and not able to connect to Wifi, what do I do to fix this?
<mun> hi
<jrib> gbear14275: ask #debian :/
<Ugons> I was able to do so during the installer which confuses me.
<mrbluessbb> Im trying to get a capture card to work on ubuntu.  I have video running through VLC media player but no audio.  And I cant seem to find any audio devices.  Not even default.
<mun> i have this script that calls pynotify to show a notification popup. it works in terminal but doesn't in crontab. i just get an error in the log saying grandchild failed with exit status 1. does anyone know how to fix it?
<KM0201> Ugons: do you know what the wireless device is?
<jrib> mun: well scripts will run in a different environment in cron...
<Ugons> I type lspci in terminal to find it, yes?
<KM0201> Ugons: yeah, that should work
<matt444> back on ubuntu after about 3 or 4 years
<Ugons> Is it the network controller/
<Ugons> ?*
<mrbluessbb> I run the command "ls /dev/audio*" and it comes up with an error that says File or directory does not exist.
<mun> jrib, yeah, but how do I know what went wrong
<mrbluessbb> >in the terminal I mean
<KM0201> !paste | Ugons paste your lspci and give me the link
<ubottu> Ugons paste your lspci and give me the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bc81> welcome back, matt44
<matt444> thanks
<matt444> this is the most user friendly OS i've ever used
<matt444> i bought a refurbished computer (p4 era) and this thing is running smoothly.
<Ritlee> matt444, don't confuse it though, it's still linux and just as powerful ;)
<matt444> i know
<Faffel> Hi, I'm using  Disk Usage Analyzer on a Ubuntu/WIn7 dualboot and when I check Filesystem, DUA is saying my filesystem is my entire HD
<Ritlee> unlike the other non *nix OS's that got *cough* user friendly
<Faffel> Does this mean that I can access data anywhere on my HD, including on the Windows partition, from Ubuntu?
<jrib> mun: I will guess that DISPLAY needs to be set.  If you need some more info from cron, either redirect stdout and stderr to some file and read it or install an MTA so you can get mail from crond
<Faffel> and should it be set up this way?
<Ritlee> Faffel, you just have to mount your windows partition if it ins't done automatically
<matt444> this computer had windows XP, I tried sticking in the wireless usb card, didn't recognize it.  then I installed ubuntu and it recognized it instantly. no setup
<Ritlee> lol matt444 Ubuntu's motto... it just works
<Faffel> Ritlee: Well, it's a little strange to me
<Ritlee> hehe
<mrbluessbb> Anyone?  ;_;
<Faffel> I set aside a 20GB partition and installed Ubuntu
<matt444> yep
<Faffel> The only things I've installed are Steam and Quakelive, and I copied over and then deleted TF2 files for Steam
<Faffel> But the "file system" in Nautilus is saying it has 6.6GB free
<Faffel> When I check my filesystem in DUA, it says it's got 171GB free
<Faffel> So I'm really confused
<matt444> now instead of fumbling around on OSX trying to get node.s and other programming stuff installed and working, just works on this ubuntu box.  i'm in love.
<Faffel> I should have well over 6.6GB free on my 20gb partition
<Ritlee> Faffel, that itself is odd
<guufy> hello
<Faffel> Ritlee: 171GB is what's free across my whole HD
<Faffel> Including the Windows partition
<guufy> how do i know which package a given installed file comes from?
<Faffel> I set the install up using the Windows installer
<jrib> guufy: dpkg -S
<mun> jrib, apparently there's no error message.
<Reilithion> Wow, this is bad.  If I hit F1 or try to get to some Help page from Gnome Terminal, I get a window explosion.  It just keeps opening help window after help window, and I can't even get at the terminal to close it.
<jrib> mun: how are you verifying that?
<guufy> jrib: thanks!
<KM0201> <ubottu> Ugons paste your lspci and give me the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ritlee> Faffel, windows installer installed what?
<Faffel> Ubuntu
<Faffel> The Ubuntu Windows installer
<Faffel> i used that
<Faffel> wubi
<Ritlee> Faffel OH Wubi...
<KM0201> ugh... wubi
<Faffel> So I told wubi to set a 20GB partition
<Faffel> So DUA is saying my filesystem has 171GB free
<Faffel> Nautilus says File System has 6.6GB free
<Faffel> And in reality it should have around 13GB free
<Ritlee> Faffel, I tried wubi for about 10 minutes didn't much care for it... it does not make it's own partition not really sure how it works
<Faffel> ;_;
<jrib> everytime I join this channel I see KM0201 beating up on wubi... I love it :P
<Faffel> ugh
<KM0201> jrib: i just can't help it... :)
<Faffel> Maybe I should just cram "File System" full of crap and see what happens when it runs out of space
<Ritlee> Faffel, what windows OS are you using?
<Faffel> Win7
<mun> jrib, sorry actually there is. it says glib.GError: Unable to connect to server
<KM0201> jrib: unfortunately i've saw more "epic fail" w/ Wubi, than successes.
<Faffel> I'm probably not using the propery terminology either
<Faffel> When I say "File System" I mean the File System drive/folder in Nautilus
<jk_> Faffel, wubi creates a window folder that includes a file to serve as ubuntu's drive. It can be up to 30 GB but no larger.
<ottermaton> Does anyone know anything about this error on sudo apt-get update: Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main Translation-en_US
<Faffel> I see, jk_
<badpenguin86> I installed Kubuntu, and not my plymouth theme is kubuntu and will not change back. help?
<Ritlee> Faffel, go ahead uninstall wubi and using the disk manager with windows, you can resize your Primary partition and make a 20GB partition and install ubuntu properly you should enjoy it that way
<Faffel> Ritlee I don't have any blank DVDs
<Faffel> :(
<jk_> Faffel, the discrepancy may be due to Ubuntu's "trash" folder, similar to the Windows recycle bin.
<Faffel> Nah I cleared that out jk
<Ritlee> Faffel, all you need is a 1GB thumb drive
<Faffel> Would my Archos 3G work?
<Faffel> It's an MP3 player that acts like a thumb drive
<Faffel> Doesn't require any drivers to function
<Ritlee> Faffel, it may
<jrib> mun: so did you try setting DISPLAY?
<Faffel> How would you install from a thumb drive Ritlee?
<Faffel> Like using a boot disc?
<mun> jrib, in my script, i've already set it using os.environ['DISPLAY'] - ':0.0'
<mun> jrib, in my script, i've already set it using os.environ['DISPLAY'] = ':0.0'
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, yay! my system just fucked itself again!!!!! wahoooo!
<KM0201> abstrakt: lol
<weaponsonline> My trackpad settings are reset every time I restart, can anyone help?
<Ritlee> Faffel, check in system/Administration/Startup disk creater
<abstrakt> this is seriously really bad... I have this sneaking suspicion that it's the kernel upgrade from the last update
<Ritlee> Faffel, Creator
<Faffel> Under Win7?
<Faffel> Or in Ubuntu?
<abstrakt> anyway... what I need to know: shortest quickest route to reinstantiate my original grub
<abstrakt> with a totally fubar system
<Ritlee> Faffel ubuntu
<Faffel> Ok
<Ugons> Can anyone help me up with setting up my wifi? I'm only able to connect through ethernet at the moment.
<abstrakt> oh yeah and I ended up screwing my USB boot disk too by doing a system upgrade on that and then shutting down in the middle of it
<abstrakt> took too long
<Ugons> I'm a total newbie by the way, so if you're not patient don't bother.
<KM0201> abstrakt: well.. sounds like part of your problem is self inflicted
<abstrakt> besides, the USB boot is way too slow... there's gotta be some sort of rescue disk image available that doesn't load all that X crap
<abstrakt> KM0201, only part of it
<Faffel> Ritlee: It's detected by Startup Disc
<mun> jrib, is there a way to set the DISPLAY variable in cron explicitly?
<Ritlee> Faffel, ? what is
<Ritlee> ?
<Faffel> The Archos 3G
<abstrakt> KM0201, seriously, the system shouldn't randomly just hang completely and flash both numlock and capslock at me
<Faffel> My Mp3 player/thumb drive
<jrib> mun: sure, just do DISPLAY=:0.0 python blah
<mrbluessbb> I assume no one can tell me what my problem is.
<abstrakt> it does this all the time now :(
<abstrakt> like wtf
<Faffel> Ritlee: So I should erase all data off my Archos, and create a start disc using an Ubuntu iso downloaded off the ubuntu.com site?
<gpc> !language | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<abstrakt> certainly possible, actually that this hardware has finally gone hawire
<Ritlee> Faffel, oh ok, the startup disk creator is how you would make it a bootable usb and from there you can install ubuntu properly
<Faffel> Ritlee: So I should erase all data off my Archos, and create a start disc using an ISO off the ubuntu site?
<abstrakt> gpc, get off your high horse, bud... this crap with Ubuntu warrants some curse words, seriously - this is mega lame... I am so ready to just buy a fucking mac
<Ritlee> Faffel, if you can afford wiping the music sure ;)
<Faffel> I'll just copy it onto my Windows HD
<Faffel> :P
<Ritlee> Faffel, ;)
<abstrakt> yay!
<Faffel> :D
<abstrakt> here I go
<Faffel> Well ty Ritlee
<Faffel> Let me just run this down again
<greg3000> Hi,  working on NFS-root with a local  /boot -- followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDriveWithLocalBoot
<greg3000> But ran into the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/mountall/+bug/537133
<greg3000> Did anyone solve booting from local /boot and mounting / over NFS using Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mun> jrib, hmm same thing
<Faffel> Ritlee: Uninstall Wubi from Win7 using insructions from the Ubuntu wiki
<Ritlee> Faffel, np
<Faffel> Make sure my partitions are set up correctly
<Faffel> Create partition of my choice in size
<Faffel> Boot using my USB Start "disc"
<Faffel> And install the Ubuntu iso to that
<Faffel> And it'll act more normally
<Faffel> sound right?
<KM0201> Faffel: can i make a suggestion
<gpc> !guidelines > abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<abstrakt> gpc, you're not on chanserv's list of ops? how did you get opped?
<KM0201> before you go any further, back up important stuff... you seem tobe flying at the seat of your pants w/ this...
<Geyo-chan> um, does anyone know how to install windows games with wine?
<abstrakt> actually I really don't care tbh
<abstrakt> Geyo-chan, yeah, go buy windows
<jrib> mun: this is in your user's crontab?
<KM0201> abstrakt: does it matter?.. if you're breaking the rules, you're breaking the rules
<mun> jrib, no, it's sudo
<Geyo-chan> meh windows sucks though
<jrib> mun: why?
<Ritlee> Faffel, just about... uninstall according to ubuntu... resize primary partition using window's disk manager, to a size you want to use, and yes then boot off of the usb and install
<jrib> mun: and what do you mean by "sudo"?  sudo isn't a user
<Ritlee> brb wife is home
<Faffel> KM0201: There's nothing important for me to back up
<Faffel> I just did a full format last week
<KM0201> Faffel: ok.. thats good.. cuz i'm gonna be watching this one..lol
<Faffel> There's nothing on my Linux install that's useful
<Faffel> Well I know how to make a partition etc
<speedhog_> hi, i want to dual boot ubuntu and windows
<KM0201> Faffel: im' talking about on Windows
<KM0201> speedhog_: and?
<nit-wit> jrib, sudo=super user
<speedhog_> and i want to install windows on the same partition
<Faffel> Haha, what could screw up my windows install by uninstalling Wubi?
<Ugons> Can anyone help me out with connecting to WiFi?
<Faffel> Or by creating a new partition for that matter
<KM0201> Ugons: look through that 86 line paste you gave me a little while ago(your wireless device is fairly obvious if you read this..)   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<speedhog_> i was thinking of creating a virtual machine, installing windows into it, extract the files by booting the vm with an ubuntu livecd and then setting grub
<greg3000> anyone able to boot 10.10 with a NFS root?
<speedhog_> but
<keres> Hi guys. the page up button does not work for scrolling up in a shell, is there any way to do this?
<speedhog_> would windows 7 work under the ubuntu partition considering the format?
<Ugons> Will do
<speedhog_> ok
<greg3000> Let me rephrase, do we have any NFS or NFSROOT people here?
<KM0201> speedhog_: im not sure what you just said, but it made no sense... but yes, you can put 7 in a virtual machine on Ubuntu..
<Darke> Sorry to interupt, but I have a desperate problem. :p
<Jordan_U> !anyone | greg3000
<ubottu> greg3000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrMintanet> Hey dudes.  I am trying to get an NES emulator setup for my son, and I am failing hard.  I can't get GFCE to be the default program to open NES files.  I tried to right click, and select the GFCE, but it isn't in the list.  Where does it install, and how can I get it to be the default NES emulator?  Any help is appreciated!  :)
<kieppie> hello ladies. anyone familiar w UbuntuOne. the guys @ the #UbuntuOne channel are asleep behind the wheel. I'd like to know what the deal is with the notification applet, since I'd like info on the sync status & to be able start & stop the sync action myself
<speedhog_> ah, i need it to work natively on my computer
<lewix> okay so i cant connect to internet on hotspot for some reasons
<speedhog_> but
<greg3000> aww
<lewix> join #linux
<Darke> Being new to Linux and dualbooting with Windows 7, my Ubuntu won't hook up to the net.
<Ugons> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)
<Darke> Does anyone know how to do this without using Ndiswrapper?
<Ugons> Should have noticed that...
<mun> jrib, i've made it into the user crontab now, but same thing.
<KM0201> speedhog_: so just dual boot?
<speedhog_> to refrain from getting my ubuntu boot being rewritten, i would first install it onto my virtualpc
<speedhog_> ah
<speedhog_> i want to keep it on the same partition
<speedhog_> and
<mikebot> Can someone help me with problems booting from usb? I've tried pendrivesomething and inbootsomething...
<mikebot> Unetbootin*
<greg3000> Trying to get through the NFSROOT bug found in 10.04 and 10.10, seems to be a mount.nfs or mountall bug...
<Darke> USB isn't the best way.
<jrib> mun: wfm.  What's your script?
<Jordan_U> Darke: What wireless chipset?
<KM0201> mikebot: if neither worked, its likely an issue w/ your thumbdrive... some of them just don't work well for booting live USB's.
<Darke> Sorry, chipset? All I know is I'm using Dlink wireless router. Define chipset though and I'll probably find it.
<speedhog_> KM0201: yes
<mun> jrib, actually i just realised i need it in the root crontab because the command i run requires it.
<KM0201> speedhog_: yes what?
<mun> jrib, let me paste you the script
<nit-wit> mikebot, heres a link to it http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mikebot> KM0201: OK, thank you... I'll try another one
<jrib> mun: so make it say "hello" and run it as your user
<mun> jrib, ok
<Jordan_U> Darke: Is it an internal wireless card or USB? (If you have a choice between the two internal is usually the better one to use).
<pervy_sage> Hey
<pervy_sage> HOw do I reset my keychain password?
<Darke> Sorry. Internal.
<speedhog_> km0201: i want to dual boot, but i want to manually place and configure the boot so i dont need to delete ubuntu's current one and then i would boot from grub
<greg3000> Attempting to work through bug #537133 in mountall "issues with NFS root filesystem" -- not yet found a solution, I came here to see if I might get advice
<assassin> hallo all together
<KM0201> speedhog_: dunno about that one... you're on your own there
<speedhog_> ok, thanks
<mun> jrib, ok. in user crontab, it works fine.
<Darke> Anyone have anything for the internet problem, by any chance?
<Jordan_U> Darke: Ok, have you checked to see if there are drivers available in System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<speedhog_> heh, might try it on a virtual pc first though, i will report results later
<jrib> mun: what are you running that requires root?
<craigbass1976> is apt-get update going to do everything?  I'm ssh-ed into a box that I'm sure needs updating (I've done several at home since I was into it last, and my laptop has had several updates) but that command seems to run very fast for having to do that many updates.  I'm wondering if it only got lists of updateable packages or something
<Darke> yes. None.
<mun> jrib, it's revoco, which checks the battery of my mouse.
<Darke> It won't even show any networks. It's completely done.
<Darke> But I'll check again.
<mun> jrib, this script basically runs every 10mins, to check the battery of my wireless mouse.
<Darke> Don't want to keep restarting everytime I want to check something. It becomes a hassle.
<jrib> mun: you could setup revoco so that sudo does not require a password for the revoco command (that's what I do)
<Jordan_U> Darke: Can you run "lspci | grep Network" and post the output? (if it's more than one line use http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<assassin> have a question does somebody of you know. if the backtrack tools also work within ubuntu ???  because backtrack don  t uses my wlan and i don t want to rebuy things
<Darke> Can I run it on a Windows terminal?
<mun> jrib, it used to work, but somehow after a bit of fiddling with gtk (reinstalled), it broke.
<MrMintanet> Hey dudes.  I am trying to get an NES emulator setup for my son, and I am failing hard.  I can't get GFCE to be the default program to open NES files.  I tried to right click, and select the GFCE, but it isn't in the list.  Where does it install, and how can I get it to be the default NES emulator?  Any help is appreciated!  :)
<mun> jrib, right. do you know how that can be done?
<Faffel> I have another question about Wubi's HD usage
<Faffel> Should it seriously use 9GB of space from a mostly fresh install?
<Darke> Is there a synonymous command for cmd (please excuse my hastey spelling).
<greg3000> NFS-root with ubuntu 10.10 --  seen a tutorial?  My errors are "mountall: mount / [406] terminated with status 32"  and "mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified"
<Darke> *hasty
<craigbass1976> MrMintanet, poser, get an atari!  Just kidding.  Nesticle isn't available for ubuntu?
<jrib> mun: %wheel ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/revoco              (wheel is the group I allow to run the command without a password)
<mrbluessbb> Guys.  I don't seem to have any audio devices.  I type in "ls /dev/audio*" in the terminal and it comes up with the error "File or directory does not exist."  Can anyone help me?
<Darke> I'll be back. Thanks, Jordan.
<Jordan_U> Darke: I don't know how you would get the same info in Windows.
<mun> jrib, so do i create a group called wheel first?
<badpenguin86> I installed Kubuntu, and not my plymouth theme is kubuntu and will not change back. help?
<mrbluessbb> If nobody knows what my problem is please tell me so I can stop wasting my time.
<Brett29229> Anyone here knowledgeable with permisisons of services..?
<jrib> mun: well you can just use "admin" (default group that can sudo in ubuntu), create a new group of your choice, or just specify your user directly (in this case replace "%wheel" with "username")
<craigbass1976> When I log into said laptop (see my earlier question) I still get the message that there are X number of updates available and Y of them are security updates.
<jrib> Brett29229: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Brett29229> My question is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10416555#post10416555
<jrib> !here | Brett29229
<ubottu> Brett29229: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Brett29229> Just seeing if anyone has any additional recommendations
<_Neytiri_> i am haveing issues setting up RFC 2136 updates with bind
<greg3000> trying "NFS-root with ubuntu 10.10", error "mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified"  <--- where do we find the options specified?
<Brett29229> Due to an unfortunate typo, changed permissions of root of file system. Now i only have webmin access to the box. Trying to either fix the problem or fix the essentials to get ssh access again and attempt a remote install.
<Brett29229> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Brett29229: you did it recursively?
<craigbass1976> Brett29229, do you have physical access to the box?
<Brett29229> jrib: yes
<jrib> Brett29229: reinstall
<Brett29229> craigbass1976: no physical access, ~3hr drive
<craigbass1976> Then jrib has the best advice probably
<Brett29229> jrib: can i do anything to get ssh access again? to attempt a remote install?
<mun> jrib, ok. after updating sudoers, do i need to log out?
<jrib> Brett29229: I have no experience with webmin.  But what exactly did you execute?  You only say "chmod -R /." but don't mention the permission you actually applied
<Brett29229> sorry, left out the #.. everything that got changed before i stopped the process is 744
<mun> jrib, so with that line, does that mean i don't need a password to run revoco even in the terminal?
<Brett29229> jrib: ^^
<jrib> mun: that's right, you just run "sudo revoco blah" and you won't need a password.  You sholudn't need to log out
<mun> jrib, i see. great!
<mun> jrib, it's working now. thanks a lot
<jrib> mun: no problem
<mun> jrib, so do you use revoco to check your mouse's battery?
<jrib> mun: no but I have to reset the wheel mode sometimes
<mun> jrib, then how do you check the battery level?
<jrib> mun: the mouse has 3 lights on it :)
<wamicho> hey guys am newbie how do we solve this error SystemError: installArchives() failed whenever broadcom sta driver is being installed
<jrib> mun: besides, at least with my mouse, I can never discharge it in one day.  Only time it's gotten to red is when I forget to leave it in the charger overnight
<mun> jrib, ha. ok. well, i usually ignore them, which i probably shouldn't.
<mun> jrib, oh right. you recharge it everynight?
<jrib> mun: sure, I just leave it in the charger
<mun> jrib, i see. well i try to optimise my battery's life by charging when it needs to.
<craigbass1976> apt-get update vs apt-get upgrade.  The upgrade will not bring me from lucid to maverick, right?  THat's only a whole apt-get dist-upgrade?
<coldboot|home> Does anyone know how to fix the libatasmart errors mentioned in this question?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16608/
<MagicJ> I want to use gltext as my screen saver and set my own message - the man page tells me what file to change, I changed it and when I test - it seems my changes are ignored - what am I missing
<mun> jrib, since i heard lithium batteries only can live through a certain number of charges.
<Jayro> hey, after i have my laptop running for a while, my audio gets all robot like, and its always fine after i reboot, does anyone else have this issue? if so, how can i fix it?
<wamicho>  hey guys how do we solve this error SystemError: installArchives() failed whenever broadcom sta driver is being installed
<greg3000> NFSroot is always SUCH a time investment
<jrib> mun: logitech support is incredibly awesome.  I actually had a previous mouse, the middle click started making a funny noise, they sent me this more expensive one (because old one was discontinued).  Then I asked them to send me new mouse feet because they were worn out, and they sent me a new mouse.  So... I wouldn't worry about the battery.  As long as it lasts for a day, it's perfect for me
<greg3000> things never work as expected
<greg3000> as we see here, there are bugs in 10.04 and 10.10
<jrib> Brett29229: are you able to get any output from webmin?  Can you try to start ssh?
<breadcrumb> 6
<KM0201> greg3000: and? there's bugs in winxp, win vista, and win 7 as well?.. No OS is w/o bugs
<wamicho>  hey guys am newbie how do we solve this error SystemError: installArchives() failed whenever broadcom sta driver is being installed
<mun> jrib, oh really? my charger is very dodgy, the metal plates can't make contact with the mouse. but do you think i can ask for an exchange?
<greg3000> KM0201: I'm trying to fix bug #537133 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/mountall/+bug/537133
<mun> jrib, it's quite old already though.. i've lived with it for about 2yrs.
<KM0201> wamicho: are you connected to the internet?..
<Brett29229> I run the /etc/init.d/ssh start, says starting, then 'done'
<Brett29229> jrib: no errors..
<wamicho> yap
<jrib> mun: contact them and tell them about the issue.  My original mouse (the one I paid for) is 6 years old now
<KM0201> greg3000: well what more do you want?.. they've confirmed the bug and assigned it?
<Brett29229> jrib: but i cannot connect to the box, ssh connection closed unexpectedly
<wamicho> KM0201 yap
<Faffel> Is it possible for Nautilus to be reporting an incorrect amount of free space on the Ubuntu file system created on my Windows partition with Wubi? It says I have 6.6GB/17.3GB free, but DUA is only reporting 6-7G of space used on the File System
<mun> jrib, and they sent you a replacement even it's 6yrs old?
<KM0201> wamicho: cuz it loksl ike you're not connected to the internet.
<jrib> mun: let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't mind
<greg3000> KM0201: I'm not even sure, sounds like wamicho says "yes"
<mun> jrib, sure. sorry about that.
<jrib> Brett29229: can you execute arbitrary shell commands?
<wamicho> KM0201 it downloads then when it wants to install it gives that error
<Brett29229> jrib: yes
<KM0201> wamicho: hmm, wel,l try installing it off the ubuntu live cd/usb
<tomarn2> If I have a process with mutliple threads, does /proc/pid/status show the aggregate memory usage for example for both threads?
<jrib> Brett29229: does « ps -ef | grep ssh » return anything?
<boldfilter> Is it bad to use all your gnome apps in kde
<Brett29229> jrib: yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560816/
<jrib> Brett29229: by they way, I think it will be faster to drive than figure this out
<cpruitt> Does anyone have any experience with getting CPanel to work on Ubuntu? (I do know it's "not supported" by the authors)
<greg3000> Do we have a NFS-root veteran or maintainer here?
<cpruitt> If this isn't the right channel can someone direct me to the best place to ask?
<mylastbreath> Can netbook remix be run from usb only, no hard drive install?
<greg3000> mylastbreath: anything can be run from usb only
<greg3000> there I answered someone's question, hopefully karma will be nice to me now
<Brett29229> jrib: ok. do you know of the best way to re-install? I'd like to get it up and running with minimal work, hopefully keeping configuration files, etc. is the only thing i can do back up /etc/?
<jrib> Brett29229: well backup your data.  /home in particular.  Also /etc for configuration as you mentioned.  If you're running apache and mysql on there, you'll likely want to back up /var too.
<mylastbreath> greg3000: thanks
<greg3000> anytime m8
<greg3000> NFS-root in 10.10 -- anyone done it?
<Brett29229> jrib: if i back up /var and /etc, then restore them once the new install is ready, will i not end up with the same permission files? don't those permissions carry over?
<Jordan_U> Brett29229: Permissions issues can lead to serious security issues. Make sure that in tryint to back up configuration files you don't re-introduce incorrect permissions (just because it's working doesn't mean it's secure).
<Darke> Hi. So has anyone had the problem where they're dualbooting Ubuntu and Windows and Ubuntu won't connect to the internet at all?
<Alyx> ?
<jrib> Brett29229: that's a good point, you can use a live cd as a reference
<Brett29229> jrib: not sure what you mean by that
<Darke> I don't want to use Ndiswrapper, and drivers won't show up, or the networks.
<Jordan_U> Darke: Were you able to find out what chipset your wireless card uses?
<craigbass1976> Darke, not in a while.  Did it ever get on the internet?
<Darke> Oops. Not yet.
<Darke> Nope.
<Darke> No networks shown, no drivers found.
<Guest22935> Why can't you connect to the internet when your on it right now?
<Darke> Though I'm on my Windows and it's working find.
<Darke> *fine
<Darke> It's my Ubuntu that won't connect.
<jrib> Brett29229: what do you need to copy from the broken system (i.e. things you do not have working backups for)?
<Guest22935> ah
<KM0201> Darke: boot ubuntu, type "lspci" no quotes in a terminal(lowercase L) hit enter, save the entire out put to a terminal, then come back here under windows.
<ous> Darke: do you know the wireless chipset? is this a laptop
<Guest22935> I know it happened to be for a little bit but then I restsrted it and it worked fine again
<ous> ?
<Darke> Mmk. Brb.
<Darke> yes.
<Darke> I am on a lapton, Ous.
<Darke> *laptop
<Mauricio12345> hi
<Darke> Brb.
<Guest22935> hmm, he gone now
<KM0201> Guest22538: yeah, he can't get any internet access under Linux, so he has to boot windows when he has a prob.
<ous> I'm guess he's on the computer he dual boots from
<Guest22935> hmmm?
<Brett29229> jrib: well now that i'm thinking about it, i have /etc, /var/www, and sql dumps of mysql databases. maybe i won't need to restore some. there are just a bunch of random things i have set up over time that would be nice to keep the config fore.
<Mauricio12345> how can i make nautilus to open faster, like explorer in winbugs 7?? (the worst example LOL)
<greg3000> :( fuck
<jrib> Brett29229: right, well you can use your backups to see what permissions files should have.  I imagine mostly you can just set file's permissions to 644 and directory permissions to 755.  So you can do that to files you are copying from the broken system and then maybe use « find » to search for exceptions to that rule on your backups
<pc_> how can I downlaod yahoo messenger ?
<Jordan_U> !language | greg3000
<ubottu> greg3000: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<KM0201> pc_: use pidgin or empathy?
<pc_> install yahoo messenger ?
<greg3000> not feeling very professional with a broken NFSroot
<Mauricio12345> how can i make nautilus to open faster, like explorer in winbugs 7?? (the worst example LOL)
<KM0201> greg3000: well, swearing in a family friendly channel is guaranteed not to fix it.
<greg3000> feeling more like 2006
<pc_> what is pidgin I do not know
<KM0201> !info pidgin | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu3.2 (maverick), package size 536 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<KM0201> pc_: if you have just installed ubuntu.. i'm pretty sure you already have Empathy installed.... just set it up w/ your yahoo account
<KM0201> pc_: look in application/internet and see if Empathy Messenger is there
<greg3000> KM0201: boot time error says "mount.nfs incorrect mount option was specified"  this comes from a initramfs.conf script.. what language are those .conf scripts written with, do they respond to the "echo" command "
<pc_> yes I saw yop
<KM0201> greg3000: i don't know.
<jrib> Brett29229: chmod also has --reference you could use
<KM0201> pc_: yop?
<pc_> thanks I will see
<greg3000> ok, there was only one person who I knew that had this level of knowledge and he's now living on one of Saturn's moons
<Brett29229> jrib: alright, well thanks for the help
<greg3000> and he runns QRTOS
<jrib> Brett29229: good luck!
<gunndawg> hey folks, I some how screwed up my emerald them and the only way I can get emerald to work right again is if I use "emerald --replace" in the terminal, but then when I close that terminal window it goes back to not working, how can I fix this?
<greg3000> it's just so messed up, I was loving Ubuntu, now it's  not so cool
<greg3000> ruined my evening
<happyface> gunndawg: put & at the end of the command
<gunndawg> happyface: thx
<happyface> gunndawg: that tells stuff to run in the background
<jrib> gunndawg: try emerald --replace & disown   If it still doesn't work after a new login though, you might try #compiz.  Also, isn't emerald unsupported?
<Jordan_U> greg3000: This is a support channel, not a place to vent frustration. Please stick to comments that will further the task of getting your problem solved.
<gunndawg> jrib: not sure but its been working fine until I installed and then uninstalled xubuntu
<maco> gunndawg: and probably also "nohup" before it, since backgrounding doesnt detach it
<maco> jrib: yes, emerald has been unmaintained for 3 years
<greg3000> Jordan_U: hey good to hear from you LOL
<greg3000> people will talk to you about the rules, but ignore support questions
<greg3000> it's a great double standard
<KM0201> greg3000: you're not being ignored, nobody knows the answer.. most people here are not the type to solve bugs.
<jrib> greg3000: last 4 lines I read from you were not questions :/
<greg3000> I've given up with NFS-root and ubuntu after covering the web, and spending an hour asking in IRC
<greg3000> Everyone should know, don't mess with NFS-root and ubuntu, it's broken broken broken
<greg3000> mountall and mount.nfs has bugs
<gpc> greg3000: report bugs on launchpad.net
<ugghhh> hey guys, got a question
<greg3000> and funny enough, the error messages don't tell you what command lead to the error
<ugghhh> for whatever, conky stopped displaying
<ugghhh> right now, it just has a tiny black square
<KM0201> gpc: it's been reported/confirmed/assigned.. i guss he thinks complaining here... will make it get fixed faster
<greg3000> so we are SH%T out of luck
<Guest27050> I need help setting mesa to classic
<ugghhh> and it's not showing anything
<Guest27050> ubuntu doesn't use eselect
<ugghhh> i killed the process and started again
<ugghhh> and restarted my computer
<ugghhh> still getting the tiny black square not showing anything
<Guest27050> i need to eselect  mesa set r300 classic
<Guest27050> I have an old laptop with an ATI X200m and X just keeps crashing over and over and over nonstop after an update :(
<Guest27050> I can alt+F1 and log in.
<_^doce^_>  irc.freenode.net
<_^doce^_> whoops
<Guest27050> hello?
<ous> Guest27050: sounds like a kernel update break
<Guest27050> no, its the Xserver
<ous> that's what I meant
<ous> sorry
<Guest27050> oh lol
<Acid190> Guest27050: you check update manager? im reading that's a possibility
<ous> which driver do/did you use for that?
<Guest27050> OS driver
<Guest27050> X200m isn't supported by FGLRX
<Guest27050> only HDXXXX series cards are supported by FGRLX
<ous> which version of ubuntu are you on again?
<Guest27050> Acid190: yeah, I just ran updates
<Guest27050> well, I just downloaded the latest version of the netbook version.
<maco> !who | ous
<ubottu> ous: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Acid190> k, check hardware updates for ati drivers?
<Roasted> hi
<Roasted> hi
<Guest27050> Acid190: what is the CLI command to check for that?
<Guest27050> I'm used to gentoo/Sabayon not ubuntu
<gpc> Guest27050: lsb_release -a
<Guest27050> ubuntu 10.10 maverick... that doesn't say anything about xf86-video-ati
<Guest27050> hmm, how do you search for packages via CLI?
<gpc> Guest27050: sorry I was looking at the wrong question
<KM0201> Guest27050: no offense, but if you're used go Gentoo/Sabayon, Ubuntu shoul be a cakewalk
<Guest27050> lol its OK
<plain-user> hi people!
<Guest27050> I'm just not used to your package manager
<maco> gunndawg: apt-cache search searchterm
<Guest27050> otherwise this would be a cake walk :) lol
<maco> KM0201: uh..except conf files are in different places and package management is completely different...
<bazhang> Guest27050, ^ see maco 's command
<KM0201> maco: rue... but ubuntu is way easier...lol
<pc_> I could not get into my yahoo account from empathy ?
<pc_> what should I do ?
<KM0201> pc_: then it's likely you didn't set it up correctly
<maco> KM0201: only from a GUI :P
<pc_> uhmmm ??
<KM0201> maco: lol, yeah
<pc_> I guess I did
<Guest27050> its says the latest version of the package is installed
<pragma_> where in the world is the libc-dbg package for 10.10 amd64?  0ubuntu9?
<Guest27050> xserver-xorg-video-ati
<KM0201> pc_: open software center ( applications/software center) search for "Pidgin" and install it.. i twill work fine w/ yahoo
<no--name> is using update-manager the same as using apt-get upgrade?
<gpc> pragma_: libc6-dbg
<pc_> yop
<maco> no--name:  same as "apt-get dist-upgrade" technically
<maco> no--name: which means it is capable of handling cases where a package is removed or added due to another's dependency list changing
<no--name> maco: I am running ubuntu-server and would rather not use the GUI update manger... which do I need to do: apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade or both?
<maco> no--name: normally apt-get upgrade is enough. itll tell you if its held something (like a kernel) back
<rallias> no--name: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jrib> no--name: to upgrade packages?  Or to a new release?
<no--name> jrib, packages
<no--name> what does && do?
<rallias> Can someone help me out with setting up a Postfix/Dovecot email server?
<jrib> no--name: command1 && command2  runs command2 only if command1 is successful
 * Darksurf facepalms
<maco> no--name: runs the second command if and only if the first succeeds
<Darksurf> OMG, I can't Ctrl-C to break apt-get?!
<no--name> jrib, ahh.. neat :)
<greg3000> spending money on more hard drives to avoid NFS root
<pragma_> gpc: hrm,that seem sto be downloading something, thanks
<no--name> so if I use "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" I don't need to use update-manager?
<Darksurf> shoot me... I'm putting ubuntu on my wifes laptop so she'll quite bothering me all the time cause she won't take the time to learn linux...
<Pythonic> Quick! How do I run a Ruby Script!?!
<rallias> no--name you need sudo on the second item too.
<rallias> no--name; and the answer is no you don't.
<no--name> ok thanks :)
<Pythonic> I already have Ruby installed and everythink
<rallias> Darksurf: Just make it randomly play farting noises
<Darksurf> not to mention I was hoping ubuntu has avoided this stupid video card mishap. this happens in all distros :(
<Pythonic> Just, how do I execute my scripts!?!
<no--name> do I need to restart after doing that?
<Ugons> Can anyone help? Here's my post.
<maco> no--name: no
<Ugons> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10416677#post10416677
<no--name> so why does update-manager tell us to restart sometimes?
<KM0201> Ugons: did you follow that link i gave you?
<Pythonic> Help plz
<maco> no--name: if you install byobu and answer "yes" when it asks if it should run by default, you'll get a nice screen session that when you look at your terminal lists how many updates are available at the bottom in red and shows a blue R if you need to reboot
<Ugons> Yes, I figured out the network controller
<rallias> no--name: Updates to kernal, or other major functions.
<Ugons> I tried to private chat you but you didn't reply so I just posted it
<Jordan_U> Ugons: It's best to at least include a short description of the problem/question even if you link to a forum thread for all the details.
<no--name> ok maco
<KM0201> Ugons: because i put you on ignore when you decided to paste me your entire freaking lspci...
<KM0201> thats annoying
<Ugons> Sorry KM
<Pythonic> Hello?
<ous> Pythonic: ruby *script name*
<KM0201> Ugons: now if you can listen,i don't have a problem helping you.
<ous> Pythonic: at least I think...
<prod____> hi guys, can someone link me or enlighten me as to how i make a shell script that executes every file in a certain directory. thanx
<Pythonic> ous, I tried that, thats not it
<ous> Pythonic: what does it tell you?
<Pythonic> ruby: No such file or directory
<maco> Pythonic: install it
<Pythonic> maco already done
<ous> Pythonic: did you try "which ruby"
<Darksurf> OK, looks like I'm going back to Sabayon and I'll just use eselect in gentoo :( this sucks. Ubuntu has a much better system for updates too. the only thing I dislike about ubuntu is that the package system is crazy messed up. one application is split into several packages which causes confusion and irritation :(
<maco> ous: itll say not found
<maco> Pythonic: if you type ruby and hit tab a few times... maybe its like ruby5 or something like that?
<Jordan_U> Pythonic: Did you give the correct path to the ruby script?
<Pythonic> let me see
<Pythonic> maco, Yes, it says ruby 1.8
<maco> Pythonic: with that space? O_o
<Pythonic> no
<Pythonic> ruby     ruby1.8
<maco> Pythonic: ok so the command is ruby1.8 not just ruby
<Jordan_U> maco: He is using the right name for the command, it's the path to the script (most likely) that is wrong.
<sacarlson> prod____: you want to know how to write a script or just how to change priv to exicute?  chmod +x ./nameofyourscript  or man chmod
<maco> Jordan_U: but it said the ruby was not found...
<TheRocks> SUCK MY BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<jayd3e> btw I followed the samba4 installation HOW TO to a T, and the command "samba" isn't accessible from the command line.  I also started the server and I can't access the specified shares from my windows computers
<Pythonic> maco, that doesnt work either
<kermit> i tried to do-release-upgrade.. it got interrupted, now any apt-get or aptitude or dpkg command results in "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<maco> Pythonic: ok then i guess the others are right. you're getting the path to the file wrong
<Silivrenion> So, I've been getting subpar graphics performance, but I've never installed the drivers for my graphics card. I found my computer has an ATI Radeon X300 mobility display in it.. how should I go about getting the right driver so acceleration is better?
<Pythonic> No, The file is on my desktop, and I'm using ~/Desktop/<file>
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<Pythonic> I got it in all correctly; I don't see whats wrong
<Jordan_U> Pythonic: What is the output of "ls -l ~/Desktop/<file>"?
<Pythonic> lets see
<Jayro> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pythonic> alright
<Pythonic> I got it now
<_Tristan> I was messing around with gdm themes and now during logout I have some new theme, which I don't like. How do I remove it?
<Roter1337> hiz
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<sshc> Hi, what scanner program that works do you use?
<justinsane> ubuntu is no longer picking up my sound card, thus i have no sound! please help. it would be greatly appreciated. much love. thanks.
<prod____> sarcarlson: i need to write a script that executes all files
<Dead_Storage> bleachbit is stuck on Clipboard 0, does this just take a long time or is it just frozen?
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<prod____> sarcarlson : being a noob i thought ./* would work but i was highly mistaken :)
<sacarlson> prod____: a script that does that makes no sence to me but you could write a bash script to do it with the find command
<bc81> sshc, simple scan doesn't work for you?
<[thor]> maco: ( this is bjorn___ ) thank-you for setting me on the right path. My network-manager woes are a thing of the past, and i have at least a basic knowledge of ifconfig.
<hajmola> help! I can't get my built-in microphone OR my audio input working... the faders are up. Output works just fine
<justinsane> how can i get Ubuntu to recognize my sound card for playback??
<mikebot> Does anyone think that they can help me install ubuntu from a usb drive? I have tried multiple usb drives, multiple install methods (pendrive + unetbootin) and still no luck :( ....
<maco> [thor]: glad to help
<root> hello
<KM0201> mikebot: usually unetbootin works fairly flawlessly... what happens when you try to boot the usb?
<LoofAB> I'm trying to get my old laptop with a SuperSavage chipset working at a decent speed. Various screen updates (when someone does a 'slide' motion or fades in/out) are HORRIBLY slow. DRI is enabled, but 3d (and presumably 2d) accel. fails.
<prod____> sarcarlson: I need a bunch of programmes to start on startup, I symlink all the executables to this folder where i want to run the script. I have seen mention of using the find command so i will look further into it, thanx for your time again :)
<LoofAB> [ 25854.488] (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed
<mikebot> KM0201: Well, if I press nothing, the purple screen goes away after 2 seconds and I get a terminal-like screen... it scrolls a bunch of text and then freees.
<mikebot> *freezes
<LoofAB> Any suggestions on diagnosing/fixing the issue?
<Unauthorised> howdy, when making a package, how I can I specify the install path? or root path? or ??  eg:  all files go in /usr/local/bin, or even a file by file "lookup table"?
<bullgard4> What hdparm options should I use in order to test if there are hardware faults on my partition /dev/sda7?
<justinsane> how can i get Ubuntu to recognize my sound card for playback??
<Dead_Storage> how do i do a system restore to like 10 mins ago
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<FloodBot1> col0ur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikebot> KM0201: If I press a button, the menus come up (where I pick English and then can click to install or boot) and whatever option I choose, the terminal thing happens again.
<TSquar3d> Hey all... so I am having a connectivity problem. I have a macbook running ubuntu 10.10. I recently tried to update the iSight firmware and now, although I can detect wifi and ethernet networks, I cannot connect... any ideas?
<maco> Unauthorised: #ubuntu-packaging is better, but a packagename.install file in debian/ is the answer
<KM0201> mikebot: hmm, thats strange...
<KM0201> that doesn't sound like a unetbootin or pendrive problem.
<Unauthorised> maco: ahh thanks! I'll look into that.
<mikebot> KM0201: Right... and I've tried two different usb drives
<KM0201> hmm
<maco> Unauthorised: install path for ./configure would go in debian/rules
<mikebot> KM0201: So I'm wondering if it's the computer.... just bought it, came with WIn 7 Starter... Lenovo S10-3
<KM0201> mikebot: i doubt its the computer....
<greenwax> excuse me. does anyone here have experience using raid arrays as home folders?
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<KM0201> i mean, it oculd be.. but i doubt it... it may just have some sort of hardware issue w/ ubuntu.
<Unauthorised> maco: thanks again, unfortunately I'm not using autoconf stuff, it's just a set of scripts for now...
<mikebot> KM0201: I formatted both drives to FAT32 with the Win7 built-in software
<maco> Unauthorised: oh ok. well the commands for the compilation go in debian/rules
<mikebot> KM0201: I think once I formatted one with the pendrive option
<maco> Unauthorised: debian/rules is really just a Makefile
<mikebot> KM0201: I can't tell what one of the drives is, the other is a Kingston
<blackstar> is there any way that i can update iptables without the need of compiling ?
<bc81> col0ur: what wine version, what game?
<mikebot> KM0201: Is there any other way to install this to an unallocated partition? The usb has an exe on it...
<KM0201> mikebot: hmm, ver strange.
<justinsane> why can't ubuntu no longer pick up my soundcard? it use to work just fine!!
<Unauthorised> maco: cool, thanks again (:
<col0ur> bc81, wine1.3, Half Life
<KM0201> mikebot: the "exe" is Wubi, do not use that
<sacarlson> greenwax: I experimented with raid and find they work about the same as a normal file system until you need to maintain them when they break
<bc81> col0ur: in winecfg, try unckecking "allow the window manager to control the windows"
<mikebot> KM0201: OK.... is there a way to debug this from the last line of the terminal thing?
<greenwax> sacarlson: WHen I mount my raid array as my home folder it starts having an incredibly slow write speed.
<TSquar3d> Hey all... so I am having a connectivity problem. I have a macbook running ubuntu 10.10. I recently tried to update the iSight firmware and now, although I can detect wifi and ethernet networks, I cannot connect... any ideas?
<KM0201> mikebot: that would be the first thing i'd try...
<greenwax> sacarlson: did you experience that ?
<col0ur> col0ur, k
<mikebot> KM0201: On the one I just tried it ended at "[6.548159] USB Mass Storage support registered"
<KM0201> mikebot: wellt hat doesn't sound particularly lethal
<mikebot> KM0201: With the other drive it would constantly stop at something else.
<col0ur> bc81, testing now
<blackstar> is there any way that i can update iptables without the need of compiling ?
<mikebot> KM0201: Oh, I also tried the old with with nomodeset and the noascpisomething, and the new one with nomodeset
<sacarlson> greenwax: well in my case it was slow since it was simulated in virtualbox,  so in real world I'm not sure of speed,  it may depend on if it's syncing something
<mikebot> KM0201: I think I tried the other usb drive with aspci=off, too
<col0ur> bc81, unforunately it didn't work
<maco> mikebot: aspci? do you mean apic or acpi?
<mikebot> maco: I cannot remember--one of the f6 options from the purple screen
<justinsane> how can i tell if my sound card is recognized?
<mikebot> maco: I didn't type in anything randomly, I chose one of the options on the list
<bc81> col0ur: check is there are bugs with your version of hl/wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=8
<justinsane> fellow jaunty jackalopes, how can i tell if my sound card is recognized?
<greenwax> sacarlson: yeah mine is not syncing. it is just super slow write speeds (read is fine). but write is at around 3/Mbs
<pragma_> hrm, actually, I get a 404 when trying to apt-get install libc6-dbg:  ##c
<col0ur> bc81, okay
<pragma_> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3303
<prod____> greenwax: I used raid on my workstation but it was more a pain in the *** than what it was worth.
<maco> justinsane: less /proc/asound/cards
<col0ur> thing is it's not just Half Life
<col0ur> it's a number of other games too
<pragma_> I can't copy/paste text from the virtual machine, so I have to use a screenshot: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=3303
<sacarlson> greenwax: what software raid mode are you using?
<pragma_> how can I resolve that?
<greenwax> sacarlson: raid 1
<col0ur> bc81, i don't thing it's a wine issue
<pragma_> http://imgbin.org/images/3303.PNG -- direct link
<col0ur> bc81, cause on Hardy it never happened
<pragma_> er, disregard the first 4 lines of the screenshot
<KM0201> pragma_: i'm gonna go out on a limb and ask "did you try what it told you to do?"
<pragma_> KM0201: yes, no result
<blackstar> any one know how can i applied the iptable patch from netfilter?
<mikebot> maco: KM0201: ANy ideas on where to go from here?
<KM0201> mikebot: unfortunately no
<maco> justinsane: wait a second...do you realise that jaunty jackalope isnt supported anymore?
<happyface> where can I go to get help on putty?
<mikebot> KM0201: SOmeone earlier mentioned a problem with Intel vid cards?...
<justinsane> maco: i have 10.10, i just like that name.
<mikebot> KM0201: Maybe my time with ubuntu has come to an end :/
<sacarlson> greenwax: well raid 1 will proby be slow since it's the mirror mode and will have to write the data 2 times and only has to read it one time
<KM0201> mikebot: i guess some intel vid cards could be a problem?... my intel video card works fine....
<justinsane> maco: why would my computer all of a sudden not detect my sound card? any freakin idea?
<TSquar3d> Hey all... so I am having a connectivity problem. I have a macbook running ubuntu 10.10. I recently tried to update the iSight firmware and now, although I can detect wifi and ethernet networks, I cannot connect... any ideas?
<pragma_> well, actually, I only tried --fix-missing ... I'll try apt-get update
 * pragma_ would rather not update but...
<maco> justinsane: did you upgrade to a new ubuntu release? or just do normal updates?
<justinsane> tsquar3d: dsl or cable?
<_Techie_> how cross hardware compatable is a fresh install of ubtuntu 10.40.1, i need to know if i install it to a 2.5inch usb drive whether that install will work when the drive is inserted back into the laptop it originated from
<maco> justinsane: and does it actually not list it in /proc/asound/cards ?
<pragma_> oh, update != upgrade
<justinsane> maco: installed 10.10 fresh
 * pragma_ facepalms
<TSquar3d> justinsane: DSL
<TSquar3d> justinsane: have never had problens until literally a few minutes ago.
<justinsane> tSquar3d: im no expert, but i just had a similar problem. issue may be in DNS
<pragma_> well, it's installing libc6-dbg now
<maco> _Techie_: ive carried drives around and plugged into random computers all over campus with no problems
 * pragma_ disappears.
<mikebot> KM0201: Do you know of anyone else it would be wise to ask? LIke someone in the ubuntu community?
<sacarlson> greenwax: raid 1 is meant for total redundancy like what a bank would use in the event one disk fails thinks keep working
<bc81> col0ur: couple things to try:  disable compiz (if running), use wine 1.0, or 1.2
<justinsane> tSquar3d: one solution, may not be the most elegant, is to restart router. get the PPPoE from provider and redo everything. workd for me
<MrMintanet> fceu is launching my ,rom files but not playing audio.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<_Techie_> maco, thanks, with that being said i will give it a go ahead later today
<greenwax> sacarlson: yeah that is what I thought too but when i tried mounting it in /media its write speed shot up to 60/Mbs. which makes me think that it has something to do with being the home directory
<KM0201> mikebot: not really.. sorry... try the ubuntuforums.org
<mikebot> KM0201: OK, thanks.
<TSquar3d> justinsane: well... the odd thing is that this is not affecting any of my other computers on the same router.
<col0ur> bc81, compiz isn't running
<pc_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895  can anybody tell me about the two last steps
<col0ur> will try downgrading later
<justinsane> tSquar3d: i hear ya. same problem
<TSquar3d> justinsane: and it only just happened after I updated the iSight firmware.
<pc_> I did them but does not happen anything
<KM0201> pc_: that is like 5yrs old... it probably doesn't even work anymore
<justinsane> maco: it's not listed
<sshc> bc81: Yes, "Simple Scan" works! Thanks!!
<pc_> really ? uhmmmm
<bc81> sshc: glad to hear it :-)
<sacarlson> greenwax: it would have to do with how many files in the dir and how big they are,  if media has no files or less files then it would be faster to sync
<justinsane> maco: brb, restarting updates...
<maco> justinsane: is this a totally fresh install or a "installed it earlier then installed updates" install?
<KM0201> pc_: why don't you just use pidgin?.
<sshc> bc81: I've tried other programs for a long frusterating period of time, but the result was either the top portion or a small vertical white line
<pc_> it does not work
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm reading up on adding an entry to /etc/fstab to automount my MyBookLive NAS drive and I noticed that the filesystem location at the start of the entry has two forward slashes as opposed to just one. Is there a logical reason for this? Do network locations require the double slashes?
<pc_> I could not log to my previous accont
<pc_> yahoo
<KM0201> pc_: then you're doing something wrong.. i'm on my yahoo account right now on pidgin
<greenwax> sacarlson:
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: for samba, yes they do. dunno for others
<pc_> uhmm ??
<bc81> sshc: yea i'm having all kinds of wine problems in maverick, too.  but in karmic didn't have so many
<sacarlson> greenwax: that's just a guess I"m not sure
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: ok Ill keep that in mind. Thanks.
<maco> pc_: how old of an ubuntu are you using? older versions of pidgin dont work with yahoo since yahoo got rid of the default server it used to use
<greenwax> sacarlson: yeah... well i had all of the same files on the disk. it was just mounted in a different place
<bullgard4> Welche hdparm-Optionen sollte ich verwenden, um zu prüfen, ob Hardwarefehler auf meiner Partition /dev/sda7 sind?
<pc_> I used 10.10
<bullgard4> Welche hdparm-Optionen sollte ich verwenden, um zu prüfen, ob Hardwarefehler auf meiner Partition /dev/sda7 sind?
<pc_> just downlaodes
<sacarlson> greenwax: maybe the sync process had already completed?
<maco> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<greenwax> sacarlson: hunh? i don't know what you mean
<chmod> pc_, works for me too
<bullgard4> What hdparm options should I use in order to test if there are hardware faults on my partition /dev/sda7?
<kermit> "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded."  why is 1 not upgraded?
<sacarlson> greenwax: did you try move it back to /home after you moved it to /media?  it may have already synced,  when you first start the raid it has to copy ond disk to the other to start to make the mirror
<pc_> but can you see all the people in the lsit or no ?
<pc_> list
<justinsane_> please help! ubuntu is no longer picking up my sound card (soundblaster fatality)
<Loshki> bullgard4: I would use fsck, and then look at the SMART data using smartctl...
<maco> justinsane_: if it worked in a previous release and not this one, i think you're in "file a bug" territory:  ubuntu-bug -s audio
<greenwax> sacarlson: oh yeah. i see what you mean. I did move it back and the performance dropped right off again
<KM0201> pc_: copy/paste the lines in post #5, paste line one, hit enter, let it run, paste line 2, hit enter, let it run, then line 3...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592540
<sacarlson> greenwax: or did you change the raid type when you moved?
<greenwax> sacarlson: nope
<maco> justinsane_: though...you can try linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<maco> justinsane_: requires a reboot after install
<greenwax> everything was the same, just changed the fstab
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<sacarlson> greenwax: I"m clueless
<pc_> where I psot it ?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i just did a  reboot
<pc_> post it
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am tryin to get my drives that are lvm2 to show up
<greenwax> sacarlson: yeah me too. thanks for your help though
<justinsane_> no
<pc_> in the terminal ?????????
<Eryn_1983_FL> its like they arnt even there anymore..
<justinsane_> maco: no, because it has worked in 10.10 before...
<bullgard4> Loshki: I have done exactly this before. I could not detect any fault. Still GParted cannot move this partition.
<justinsane_> maco: just recently stopped working...
<maco> justinsane_: well thats "ew" ... try booting an older kernel?
<justinsane_> maco; does it have something to do with pulseaudio?
<KM0201> pc_: do you not see where it says .. "type in terminal..."
<maco> justinsane_: pulseaudio runs on top of the drivers. if you have nothing in /proc/asound/cards, thats the driver or udev or something kernel-y screwing up
<justinsane_> Maco: i've never booted an older kernel...
<justinsane_> k
<maco> justinsane_: hold shift during boot and use arrow keys to pick the 3rd entry instead of the first
<bc81> bullgard4: you test drive for errors? touch /forcefsck
<justinsane_> k
<justinsane_> let me try that
<bc81> bullgard4: then you reboot: shutdown now -r
<justinsane_> maco: any disclaimers?S
<maco> justinsane_: nope
<sacarlson> greenwax: oh and how many users do you have on that system?  maybe other users were reading and writing at the same time so that would slow it down, as media may not of had as much trafic
<justinsane_> maco: k, brb. wish me godspeed.
<retro_> kl
<retro_> Hey there, what would someone do if they came back to your computer with no mouse, keyboard, or display working, when all of which functioned 3 minutes ago?
<Loshki> bullgard4: it might not be a hardware issue. Try a different partition editor?
<retro_> I can ping the computer, but no SSH.
<maco> retro_: assume their friend pranked them and unplugged everything?
<greenwax> sacarlson: I don't think that is it either. I am the only user
<retro_> I checked.
<sacarlson> greenwax: ok
<bullgard4> bc81: What do you mean by "touch /forcefsck"?
<retro_> No one is in the house.
<retro_> I left to go grab a snack.
<retro_> Came back an bam! nothing.
<maco> bullgard4: use the touch command to create /forcefsck
<maco> bullgard4: "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<bullgard4> Loshki: GParted is the most advanced partition editor as far as I know.
<lc0658385> about to do an install of ubuntu alongside vista
<KM0201> lc0658385: ok..?
<Loshki> bullgard4: "most advanced" does not imply "most bug-free". Try using fdisk instead?
<bc81> bullgard4: check drives for errors, then come right back
<lc0658385> not im not sure hether to install 32 bit 64 bit. i have been googling. but seems there is alot of confusion
<KM0201> lc0658385: how much RAM do you have?
<maco> lc0658385: it depends what CPU you have and how much RAM
<lc0658385> if i want to run ine stuff. should i avoid 64 bit ??
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<FloodBot2> col0ur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> lc0658385: *some*(not much anymore) oddball hardware may work better under 32bit, or some web plugins, etc.. work better under 32bit...
<lc0658385> maco: i have turion 64 x2 processor and 2 gb of ram
<bullgard4> Loshki: Thank you very much for your advice. I know the command fdisk well.
<KM0201> lc0658385: if it were me, w/ only 2gigs of ram, i'd just install 32bit.
<bullgard4> bc81: Stop trolling.
<lc0658385> maco: and broadcom wireless. i think that might be a problem on 64 bit. maybe thats a wrong assumption ?
<Loshki> bullgard4: so can you move the partition using fdisk?
<justinsane> maco: did that to no avail!
<maco> lc0658385: there are native drivers now
<bc81> bullgard4: why do you think i'm trolling?  i'm giving you legitimate advice..you can choose not to take it, but please don't falsely accuse me
<maco> lc0658385: i think dell threatened broadcom if they didnt release some post-haste
<KM0201> maco: lol
<rallias> Can someone help me fix my postfix installation?
<lc0658385> maco: thanks.. hmm.. sounds like you think 64 bit is safe enough
<maco> lc0658385: ive been using it since '08 (when i got a 64bit machine)
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Can you explain exactly what you're trying to do, and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and any error messages from gparted?
<lc0658385> maco: thanks.. i will install it ;)
<maco> lc0658385: the only caution is that i find 64bit to be a bit slower than 32bit with equal amounts of ram. my 64bit machine now has 4gb
<justinsane> can someone help me troubleshoot my sound card. Ubuntu is no longer detecting it!
<KM0201> lc0658385: 64bit is probably fine... i've used 32bit on a 64bit machine for 4yrs, no issues.. i just don't see the point of 64bit, w/ less than 4gigs of ram
<strigoi66> Hello, can any one help me with setup of dual screen with each one different not mirrored. I use an ati radeon 9250 and am running ubuntu 10.04lts with all latest updates/drivers.
<TSquar3d_> Okay... so I want to reset all of my network settings... can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Mauricio12345> hi
<lc0658385> maco: hm. slower . thats not good. im on a hp pavilion tx1000. old lady
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Just a minute, please.
<Mauricio12345> how can i suspend my netbook whit ubuntu 10.10, its a hasee netbook and wont suspend
<Loshki> lc0658385: then go 32 bit for now. You can upgrade later if you add more ram...
<Mauricio12345> i try the s2ram command
<Mauricio12345> but isnt works
<Jordan_U> Loshki: lc0658385: The only way to "
<Eryn_1983_FL> any ideas
<maco> lc0658385: others say they notice no difference. its possibly just because i keep so much stuff running constantly... id have > 100 firefox tabs with regularity at the time
<Jordan_U> Loshki: lc0658385: ... to "upgrade" from 32 to 64 but Ubuntu is to re-install.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/
<maco> Mauricio12345: sudo pm-suspend --auto-quirks     ?
<Mauricio12345> maco thanks
<Mauricio12345> im trying now
<maco> Mauricio12345: possibly just not well-supported hardware
<Loshki> Jordan_U: lc0658385: agreed,  The only way to "upgrade" from 32 to 64 is to re-install...
<Mauricio12345> maco in winbugs works fine
<cokegen> hi ... anyone has crashes with X-Chat ?
<maco> Mauricio12345: ...so?
<maco> Mauricio12345: windows support does not imply linux support
<Mauricio12345> maco so this is not a hardware prolem
<Mauricio12345> mavo ok
<maco> Mauricio12345: didnt say it was. implied it was a driver problem.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after getting this IO error? I still suspect it's a hardware problem, even if SMART says nothing is wrong.
<justinsane> any ideas why ubuntu is no longer detecting my sound card!?!?
<maco> justinsane please file a bug. there are a group of people who know how the audio stack works
<justinsane> maco: ok
<TSquar3d_> Okay... so I want to reset all of my network settings... can anyone tell me how to do this?
<maco> Mauricio12345: you can file a bug with: ubuntu-bug -p linux
<Mauricio12345> maco i know, well, i will try the command now, thanks and sorry by my very bad english
<justinsane> how do i file a bug
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: This will take time. I need to boot that computer in question.
<Mauricio12345> ok maco
<maco> justinsane: as i told you earlier:   ubuntu-bug -s audio
<pc_> woooow thanks I does work
<pc_> thanks KM0201
<KM0201> pc_: no prob, but i don't know why it didn't work w/ pidgin or empathy.. it should have
<pc_> uhmm I have no idea
<pc_> I am a bigginer hihi
<[Adam|Miner]> Are there any known issues with sandybridge or SSDs? I can't get my installs to finish
<justinsane> maco: will they contact me?
<maco> justinsane: yes, information requests will be made on the bug report, and they will show up in your email. you can simply reply to the emails
<Loshki> bullgard4: if I understand correctly, you had read failures during smart self-test. "The previous self-test completed having the read element of the test failed". That's bad...
<[Adam|Miner]> I have tried both CD and usb inbstallations, both failed
<bullgard4> Loshki: I took notice.
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<FloodBot2> col0ur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mauricio_> maco the command donts
<mauricio_> dont works
<Loshki> bullgard4: in your place, I would run an extended SMART self test next...
<bc81> TSquar3d_: something lilke this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423176
<maco> mauricio_: they got rid of teh "-p" apparently.     ubuntu-bug linux
<mauricio_> maco -p??
<bullgard4> Loshki: I took it already. Just a moment. I am busy.
<maco> mauricio_: yes i said "ubuntu-bug -p linux" before, but the command apparently changed to just "ubuntu-bug linux"
<Loshki> bullgard4: ok, good luck...
<mauricio_> maco aa ok
<Jordan_U> col0ur: Please don't paste your question twice every time you ask it.
<col0ur> Jordan_U, sorry
<justinsane> maco: will they contact me?
<justinsane> sorry
<justinsane> disregard that
<bc81> TSquar3d_: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Editing%20Network%20Settings%20in%20Nm-editor
<mauricio_> maco the report send personal information to launchpad like user, archives??
<maco> mauricio_: just hardware information and the email address at which to contact you for more information about the problem
<bc81> TSquar3d_: or (if using newer distro): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Editing%20Network%20Settings%20in%20GConf
<avashi1> guys I downloaded a momex theme and it has a tar.gz extension.. how do i install it ??
<mauricio_> maco ok, thanks
<[Adam|Miner]> Nothing?
<avashi1> I am sorry its Moomex theme with tar.gz extension
<maco> avashi1: .tar.gz is like .zip -- double click to open it and see whats inside?
<avashi1> when i double clik it, its got Moomex folder
<DrKenobi> <avashi1>, maybe you'll have to comiple :s
<avashi1> DrKenobi here is a link to theme >> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex-Theme?content=57063
<avashi1> i dont know what you mean by compile.. I have no computer knowledge
<maco> avashi1: is it just a gnome theme *named* Moomex?
<avashi1> Dr please help
<maco> avashi1: if so, drag the .tar.gz into the system -> preferences -> appearance window
<bc81> avashi1: you can i think drag and drop it onto the themes window
<avashi1> I tried drag and drop but pop up menu for system don't open
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I started anwe th operation to move /dev/sda7 to the left and enlarge it. This will take 13 mins.
<maco> avashi1: open the window from the menu first
<maco> avashi1: then drag the tarball into the open window
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I started anwew the operation to move /dev/sda7 to the left and enlarge it. This will take 13 mins.
<DrKenobi> i was wrong, its just a theme, follow maco and bc81 advice
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: No, it will take 19 mins.
<IRCLemur> Anyone here ever boot directly from an ISO using grub2?
<avashi1> marco I open the window first but still can't drag it
<bc81> avashi1: you try to put it in your ~/.themes folder?
<bc81> avashi1: extract it into there
<DrKenobi> avashi1 Firts try at "System-->Preferences-->Appereance" with the "Install" button
<col0ur> Jordan_U, sorry
<[Adam|Miner]> What filesystem should I use, I think ext4 might be my issue
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<DrKenobi> if you cant install it by drag and drop
<bullgard4> Loshki: http://pastebin.com/vr7HtGHt
<_Tristan> I somehow got a custom splash screen (which is only visible when logging out). How can I reset it back to the default?
<avashi1> Dr install button says "theme correctly installed but I dont see that theme
<avashi1> this is giving me very hard time
<DrKenobi> it should be really easy. close the window and open it again
<avashi1> Dr i go to system>pref>appearenace and still do not see that theme
<Loshki> bullgard4: the read failures worry me. Are they recent?
<avashi1> why ?
<bc81> avashi1: i just tried it..open ~/.themes (it's hidden, so use Ctrl+h to see it), drop in the 57063-Moomex.tar.gz, extract it.  and then its there
<DrKenobi> avashi1 I don't know, it should be there! Try with bc81 tip!
<avashi1> bc81 how do i get to themes folder ?
<avashi1> i dont see theme folder
<bc81> open your home folder and press Ctrl+h it's hidden
<avashi1> holy cow, there is a lot of stuff popped up when i did cntrl h
<bc81> avashi1: yes, those are hidden configuration files/folder
<avashi1> i see the momex folder now
<avashi1> but how do i enable that theme
<xangua> avashi1: system>prefs>appearenc ; extract the theme and drag it to the window
<no--name> hi. i am running ubuntu-server with fluxbox and after I used jockey-gtk to activate my nvidia card drivers and restarted, the fonts became smaller, how do i get them back to normal?
<no--name> it is ubuntu-server 10.10 i386
<no--name> my nvidia card is a geforce 7600 gs
<avashi1> bc81 i do see moomex folder but how do i enable the theme
<xangua> appearence*
<Jordan_U> no--name: System > Preferences > Appearance Go to the Fonts tab, click Details, then increase the dots per inch.
<bucky> no--name, System > Preferences > Monitors   go down in your resolution
<no--name> the resolution is the same
<bc81> avashi1: do as xangua said..(or run this in a terminal: gnome-appearance-properties %F
<col0ur> Timidity or Fluidsynth?
<LinuxNoob> i cant get ubuntu to install :(
<bucky> no--name, listen to Jordan_U
<no--name> Jordan_U, : ok I'll try that.. but I'm not running gnome so I don't know how to access that application
<avashi1> bc81, i tried both ways and still do not see that theme
<ubuser> is there a way to clear ur flash drive, mine is sayin its only 2 megs
<col0ur> Timidity or Fluidsynth?
<KM0201> LinuxNoob: well why is it not installing?
<Jordan_U> no--name: Try asking in #fluxbuntu.
<dave9> greetings all
<LinuxNoob> btw, who has used the usb method to put linux on a just dod formated hdd
<col0ur> LinuxNoob, can you elaborate?
<ubuser> i just put some games on it the other day, and deleted them now its saying its only 2 megs is there a way to format or clean ur flash drive??
<LinuxNoob> i dunno, it goes to the purple linux thing the first thing that opens
<col0ur> LinuxNoob, i installed via USB today if that's any help!
<no--name> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<LinuxNoob> with the 5 dots
<Jordan_U> no--name: You're welcome.
<LinuxNoob> and it just loads..and loads...and loads...
<col0ur> LinuxNoob, when booting from the USB?
<KM0201> linux_probe: hit escape, and see what the command line says bheind it, where its freezing up.
<LinuxNoob> yeah
<LinuxNoob> and also when i use a cd
<KM0201> LinuxNoob: woops, see above
<LinuxNoob> i tried 10.10 regular and 10.10 alternate
<speedhog_> i have installed ubuntu from usb 2 times
<avashi1> xangua/bc81 i don't see that theme in appearence tab
<ubuser> how do you format ur flash drive its only sayin 2 megs, please i want to upgrade from 4.1 ubuntu
<col0ur> Timidity or Fluidsynth?
<markoso> whats command like to check folder perms
<linux_probe> o_O
<bullgard4> Loshki: Yes.
<ubuser> im out of blank cds, whats a free prog that burns iso's
<bc81> avashi1: what ubuntu version, what desktop environment?
<bastidrazor> markoso: ls -hald /path/to/folder
<Jordan_U> ubuser: What utility is saying that it's only 2 megs?
<ubuser> what teh command for fixing a flash drive its only 2 megs
<ubuser> flash drive
<ubuser> my pc, i cant put *&#% on it
<bullgard4> Loshki: They are the latest. But as the "time" origin is not given, I cannot say what date they refer to . It is the oepration time of the hard disk.
<ubuser> im actually going to use lubuntu, because my pc is crap
<ubuser> 768 processor, w00t
<markoso> ls: cannot access test: No such file or directory
<bullgard4> Loshki: They are the latest. But as the "time" origin is not given, I cannot say what date they refer to . It is the operation time of the hard disk.
<markoso> i am in test
<col0ur> Timidity or Fluidsynth?
<LinuxNoob> just reformated my flash drive, and reput linux on there using the usb thingy tool
<LinuxNoob> lets hope it works x)x
<col0ur> LinuxNoob, :)
<ubuser> is there a command to format the flash drive from terminal
<bastidrazor> markoso: what is the command you're typing?
<ubuser> whats the name of the tool guy
<col0ur> Timidity or Fluidsynth? Which should I install?
<dave9> I'm having problems getting my Nvidia graphics card driver to install in 10.04. anyone know how to fix this? I've tried uninstalling and re-installing but i still can't get even "normal" settings in "visual effects"
<Loshki> bullgard4: then if you decide to continue using the drive, I would not keep anything essential on it...
<markoso> ls -hald /test
<Jordan_U> ubuser: What utility is saying that it's only 2 megs?
<LinuxNoob> boot error >.>
<bc81> col0ur: prehaps ask in #ubuntustudio
<ubuser> right click properties
<LinuxNoob> a;dkf;adkfdfadkf;dskf;dasfdsfkdsf;dsakfakd, maybe windows is better, i just cant get linux to work :(
<markoso> should i be in test?
<ubuser> and when i drag a .etc in the folder does not let me
<KM0201> markoso: most likely your path is wrong.. is "/test" in your home folder?
<puppy> how to turn on the wireless adaptor in ubuntu 10.10
<col0ur> bc81, will do
<ubuser> i just deleted everything off it
<bastidrazor> markoso: that would indicate test is located in / .. try ls -hald .
<markoso> test is in home
<KM0201> markoso: try    ls -hald /home/username/test
<bullgard4> Loshki: Are you trying to frighten me? I am keeping backups. This hard drive has been working flawlessly for 4 years now.
<avashi1> bc81 do I need to reboot the pc to see new theme
<markoso> but i can type cd test why would it work
<speedhog_> puppy: i couldnt get the wireless drivers working on 10.10, so i went back to 10.04
<bc81> avashi1: most likely not, you could try logging out/in
<ubuser> replugged, restarted, i just want to reload my OS i dont know what progs i need dont even know a free cd burner and i need a bios booter for my flash drive and that command
<ubuser> pl9x
<markoso> worked
<avashi1> ok will do thanks for help bc81
<KM0201> markoso: i guess you could cd into "test" also and do just ls -hald
<puppy> speedhod: oops
<markoso> ok ty KM0201
<ubuser> 17 hrs to reload
<ubuser> 1 blank cd no burner software
<ubuser> thanks
<puppy> dave9: install the driver and restart system
<ubuser> 2g flash drive but dont know how to flash it
<ubuser> where is everybody...
<LinuxNoob> do i need to partition my hdd before i install linux, i dod formated the hdd.
<LinuxNoob> i cant get the thing to work :(
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<puppy> my wireless was working with the here but I turned off during a live session.Now here I cannot turn on!
<dave9> puppy: thanks i'll give that a try. cheers
<Jordan_U> LinuxNoob: No, you do not need to partition the drive before installing.
<speedhog_> puppy: well, i once had 10.04 and i updated to 10.10 and the driver kept working, but when it got accidentally uninstalled, i couldnt get it back to work
<puppy> dave9; u r welcome..........it will work
<bc81> col0ur: i was thinking, maybe try in winecfg using a virtual desktop set to your native screen resolution
<LinuxNoob> then what could be the problem, why wont linux download on my system?
<Loshki> bullgard4: hard drives get old and begin to fail. Yours is generating read errors. It is up to you whether you want to rely on a disk that has started to generate errors. Personally, I use such disks for scratch storage or unimportant data only...
<col0ur> bc81, might be worth a shot
<LinuxNoob> install**
<ubuser> what is the command in terminal to reformat ur usb flash drive, its only showin its 2.3 megs when i go to properties
<KM0201> LinuxNoob: you could just be using some weird piece of hardware thats driving it nanners
<fluvvell> what is the name of the network config program in xfce? I'm trying to access it remotely (no menus)
<markoso> how do you change pc name
<piper69> if i have 2 different routers each is in a different subnet , router 1 is wan and router 2 gets internet thru router 1, and there is ubuntu server connected to router 2. how do i access apache2 on ubuntu server from wan
<bc81> col0ur: also, are there any settings in HL to change resolution, or go fullscreen etc?
<puppy> speedhog: I used puppy 5.2 live usb and turned off and now I on from thesame live usb.But here no change in Ubuntu 10.10
<LinuxNoob> like what?
<ubuser> ifconfig, network-admin for ubuntu
<col0ur> bc81, 800x600 only
<LinuxNoob> i have nothing hooked up to it x_x
<ubuser> what program lets u load OS from flash drive??
<speedhog_> puppy: oh, hmm
<ubuser> whats a good cd burner software
<xangua> ubuser: unetbootin is one
<ubuser> thx
<ubuser> how do u talk to ppl like that
<Jordan_U> ubuser: Brasero comes with Ubuntu.
<LinuxNoob> im downloading the ultimate boot cd, hopefully that can help me out with what isnt letting me install linux X_x
<ubuser> i got 4.1 yo
<speedhog_> ubuser: just type <name>: <message>
<ubuser> tryin to update for 17 hrs now
<xangua> ultimate boot cd¿
<ubuser> hey: yea
<ubuser> >>>>>>>
<ubuser> wow
<ubuser> >
<FloodBot2> ubuser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> ubuntu 4.1¿¿ that doesn't even exist ubuser
<ubuser> my > and left are the same
<ubuser> >>>>>>>>>>
<rallias> what program do I need to install to get saslauthd?
<FloodBot2> ont: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedhog_> o.o
<ubuser> i got a 5.1 breezy badger sent me mahn
<xangua> Ubuntu please don't use distros that are not longer supported
<ubuser> i did have 9.1 i remember it had like 3 burners on it
<iDangerMouse> um
<ubuser> TEN HELP ME BOOT
<xangua> ubuser*
<piper69> if i have 2 different routers each is in a different subnet , router 1 is wan and router 2 gets internet thru router 1, and there is ubuntu server connected to router 2. how do i access apache2 on ubuntu server from wan
<iDangerMouse> Is there a possible way to connect USR Robotics 56k Dialup fax modem to Linux/Ubuntu?
<ubuser> command to reformat ur usb in terminal??
<bazhang> !enter | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuser> what
<ubuser> yeah, uh huh
<ubuser> okay what
<bazhang> ubuser, your version is not supported. upgrade to one that is.
<lewix> may i ask a php question in this channel -  its mail related
<ubuser> ur gayness isnt either.
<speedhog_> ...
<bazhang> ubuser, that is not appropriate here.
<bazhang> !upgrade | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bazhang> !eol > ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser, please see my private message
<ubuser> wow okay
<ubuser> nty
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone tell me how to update the GUI on clamtk?
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, let me check
<ubuser> how are you supposed to fix ur flash drive if its only showing 2.3 megs
<Tempus_Fugit> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, did you mean the signatures, or the version
<Tempus_Fugit> bazhang: the GUI version
<bazhang> ubuser, try in ##linux or upgrade your version for support
<ubuser> complete opposite of support doe gettin harrassed
<Tempus_Fugit> bazhang: the signatures and virus defs are utd
<ubuser> wtf r u talkin about
<bazhang> Tempus_Fugit, what version of ubuntu are you on
<ubuser> i am on ubuntu
<ubuser> and wanting the ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuser, watch the language. I gave you the upgrade link. should you care to be supported, please follow it
<ubuser> i'd assure you i could do without ur support
<speedhog_> ubuser: the link bazhang gave you, you dont need to use a cd nor your usb flash
<speedhog_> with the link*
<Zedeck> hey guys,
<speedhog_> hi
<Zedeck> i'm having trouble booting a Xen PV VPS... http://paste2.org/p/1222157
<ubuser> well, makes more sense than spam
<Zedeck> anyone knows how to fix this?
<ubuser> whats it again, whats it use
<Zedeck> it's been because of an upgrade from a linux-image-ec2 to linux-image-virtual
<speedhog_> ubuser: scroll up to the link bazhang gave you, that page explains you how to upgrade
<Lichte_> I installed pptp on ubuntu server 10.04 and I'm able to connect both internally and externally, but I can only access windows shares on the internal network; I'm not able to get anything once logged into the VPN from home.....any ideas ??
<markoso> whats a good firewall?
<xangua> !firewall | markoso
<ubottu> markoso: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Lichte_> oh, and I have samba installed on the server too
<Ugons> new problem- I'm trying to talk to my friend on skype. what drivers do I need?
<markoso> ty xangua
<Datz> Hi, how can I set the default editor? When I try
<Datz> sudo update-alternatives --config editor  and run crontab -e I don't get my new choice of editor
<Jordan_U> Datz: Is $EDITOR set?
<Datz> where do I check?
<sacarlson> Ugons: as long as your sound works skype should plug and play,  it has built in test to verify it's working,
<Jordan_U> Datz: echo $EDITOR
<Tempus_Fugit> :-D
<Ugons> well I can hear him, he can't hear me
<Datz> Jordan_U: doesn't look like it. there is no output
<topi> Datz: start another shell and try
<KM0201> Ugons: sometimes internal mics just need some tweaking....
<topi> eh, to run crontab -e that is :)
<eoss> Hello, I'm trying to update my drivers for my wireless card using this and the links seem to be outdated
<Tempus_Fugit> Anyone know how to upgrade the GUI on clamtk??
<eoss> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw2200
<Datz> topi: nothing
<eoss> i have ipw2200 chipset
<Datz> something like set $EDITOR=editor?
<Ugons> where exactly go to change that?
<juniour> eoss which version of ubntu u are using
<Datz> I remember a command like that, althogh all I can find now is the previous command I posted...
<ysk> i have 17 gb file system and i want to mix with y ubuntu partition
<eoss> juniour: 10.10
<ysk> how to do it
<Jordan_U> Datz: What is the output of "readlink -f /usr/bin/editor"?
<bazhang> eoss, #aircrack-ng
<juniour> eoss try this system->addministration->hardware drivers
<Datz> Jordan_U: /usr/bin/emacs23-x
<juniour> eoss activate all the drivers in the list
<Jordan_U> Datz: Is that what you want?
<Datz> Jordan_U: yes
<bazhang> juniour, the drivers are in the kernel, he wants to do packet injection eoss #aircrack-ng
<sacarlson> try skype>options>sound devices>make a test call,  if that fails try another Mircophone device if available and try again,  if that fails maybe you sound card drivers?
<hemisphere> Hi
<eoss> ok
<hemisphere> may I know if usb devices are mounted as read-only by default since the latest updates or is it already mounted as read-only since long time ago ?
<puppy> bazhang: could u tell me how to turn on wireless adaptor in ubuntu
<ubuser> is there a way to clear your usb flash drive in terminal?? its showing me its only 2 megs??
<bazhang> puppy, which device
<Datz> Jordan_U: I ran export EDITOR=/usr/bin/emacs23 and it seemed to do the trick
<sudormrf> Yo.. does anyone know if it is possible to re-install the gnome network manager from a live-cd?
<oliver_> Hi does anyone know how to connect the samba share on windows 7 as the host os and ubuntu as the guest?
<hemisphere> ubuser, what do you mean by clear your usb flash drive ?
<Jordan_U> ubuser: Have you seen my comments asking you to tell me what utility is claiming that the drive is only 2 meg?
<juniour> eoss you got anything there
<juniour> ?
<Datz> Jordan_U: I'd like to start it without x for crontab, could I do somethign like export EDITOR=/usr/bin/emacs -nw   ?
 * Datz tries
<puppy> compaq presario CQ60....it was working but I turned off during a live session with Puppy 5.2.And I used the same to turn it on but not working in ubuntu
<bazhang> juniour, no its in the kernel
 * Datz finds that it doesn't work
<Lichte> I installed pptp on ubuntu server 10.04 and I'm able to connect both internally and externally, but I can only access windows shares on the internal network; I'm not able to get anything once logged into the VPN from home.....any ideas ??
<bazhang> juniour, he should be in #aircrack-ng not here
<eoss> juniour: I dont see drivers in admin i see "additional drivers"
<[thor]> puppy: sudo ifconfig wan0 inet up ; sudo dhclient
<eoss> juniour: now it says "searching for available drivers"
<puppy> bazhang:compaq presario CQ60....it was working but I turned off during a live session with Puppy 5.2.And I used the same to turn it on but not working in ubuntu
<puppy> thor: in terminal?
<[thor]> yeah
<juniour> eoss good go for that
<ysk> can some body plz answer my question? i was to resize my ubuntu partition like i have one 17 gb file system free and i want to mix it up with my current ubuntu partition
<bazhang> puppy, lspci  ---> paste.ubuntu.com
<dshbusiness> Hello. Could anyone introduce a software to me which can merge several pdf files into one file? Thanks!
<Zedeck> nobody had a previous experience with Xen PV here? :(
<Jordan_U> Datz: EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs -nw"
<eoss> juniour: it came up withonly a graphics card update
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hiya room
<juniour> eoss update it
<sacarlson> Ugons: oh and also sometimes the mic has a boast mode that can be seen in sound preferences>input,  see try skype>options>sound devices>make a test call,  if that fails try another Mircophone device if available and try again,  if that fails maybe you sound card drivers?
<juniour> k
<bazhang> dshbusiness, pdfedit? apt-cache search pdf and take a look
<sudormrf> Yo.. does anyone know if it is possible to re-install the gnome network manager from a live-cd?
<Ugons> I got it working, KM helped me out
<ysk> answer mine too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudormrf: I believe with chroot
<oliver_> Hi, does anyone know how to file share with samba on windows 7 as the host os and ubuntu as the guest?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> correct me if i'm wrong room
<bazhang> ysk what is your issue
<[thor]> ysk: gparted
<ysk> i have gparted
<ubuser> simple ubuntu commands available with alt+f4
<sudormrf> Us3r_Unfriendly: Can you elaborate?
<juniour> eoss it  updating
<ysk> i hav one 17 gb file system and i want to mix it with my curent ubuntu partition to make extra space for ubuntu file system
<bazhang> juniour, are you listening?
<eoss> juniour: no i thought it wasnt updated but it saying it was actually
<[thor]> !vote2ban ubuser
<bazhang> juniour, there are no drivers for that card in additional drivers
<juniour> bazhang k
<bazhang> [thor], please dont
<KM0201> [thor]: really... come on.. this isn't a democracy
<sacarlson> oliver_: I've seen people having problems with windows 7 file shareing even with windows XP,  hope you have better luck than them
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudormrf: i'm guessing but if you were in a live environment and you open a terminal, mounted your drive, and chroot into it...I believe you could install it
<juniour> k
<ubuser> like it wouldnt make my trip faster
<ubuser> honestly..?
<bazhang> eoss, #aircrack-ng for packet injection , not here
<eoss> ok thanks
<dshbusiness> bazhang: I have tried that. But pdfeditor seems to be a little complex.
<oliver_> Yes I got it working great on xp that's what I use.  But, my friend has windows 7 and it was completely different.
<ubuser> make sure you dont delete the rong files tho
<bazhang> dshbusiness, what other ones have you seen and tried from apt-cache search pdf
<Us3r_Unfriendly> windows might be okay in my book if I could use a terminal all the time
<dshbusiness> bazhang: OK, I'll try it right now. Thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ...not command prompt
<juniour> eoss wt the actuall problem you are facing
<oliver_> Is there a video or website that anyone could recommend that might explain it?
<ubuser> manual didnt help either
<ubuser> -p or -g
<bazhang> oliver_, explain what
<eoss> juniour: its ok i figure it out thank you very much
<ysk> bhaiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ysk> my question
<bazhang> juniour, I told you. there are drivers for his card
<ysk> can anyone guide me throu it
<bazhang> juniour, in the kernel
<puppy> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560827/
<oliver_> bazhang the samba file share with windows 7 host os and ubuntu guest os.
<bazhang> puppy, thats not the output from lspci
<oliver_> Using virtualbox I should add.
<KM0201> bazhang: lmao
<KM0201> thats just funny
<puppy> bazhang: ok I will give it now
<Flynsarmy> I installed the mail server with tasksel. I need to add a mail alias to forward to an email address on a diff domain (gmail account). I added it in /etc/aliases then did a sudo newaliases (no errors). Doesn't work though - get a delivery failed email. What am i doing wrong?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560828
<sacarlson> oliver_: oh maybe ssh file share would be easier,  would that be an option?
<x_> found sensors using sensors-detect, but not seeing my core i3 cpu temp.. bios shows it though.
<oliver_> sacarlson what is ssh file share?
<juniour> hey why cant i see the folder in windows 7 which i made in ubuntu 10.04
<sacarlson> oliver_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSHFS
<ubuser> some support.
<bazhang> juniour, what filesystem on your ubuntu install
<bazhang> juniour, how are you sharing the file btw
<juniour> bazhang i have installed hrough wubi
<ubuser> when i use fdisk it is saying i dont have permissions to write how to fix?
<remanifest> How can I get to the grub> setup menu in 10.10?
<ubuser> i used sudo..
<Jordan_U> remanifest: What is your end goal?
<remanifest> Jordan_U: To setup grub manually
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: sudo fdisk -l ...doesn't work for you?
<ubuser> ty
<sacarlson> ubuser: you might be trying to partition a disk you are booted from or have mounted?
<Jordan_U> remanifest: Why do you want to do it "manually"?
<remanifest> Jordan_U: I simply want to be able to access that setup, please... do you know how?
<sorandomname> you can use gparted to configure partitions
<juniour> bazhang i see the window7 folder and file there but vice-versa it not happened any ans
<remanifest> Jordan_U: Because it's failed to work properly on its own
<ubuser> -l didnt display anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: you might have to add yourself to either the admin group or the sudo group
<oliver_> Ok thank you I will look into it.
<col0ur> bc81, 800x600 only
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<ubuser> oh okay thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: ...to use sudo if it isn't working for you right now
<ubuser> didnt know you had to unmount it
<ubuser> wait..
<ubuser> thatll work?
<sorandomname> you go into disk manager
<sorandomname> and then unmount the partitions
<Jordan_U> remanifest: What have you tried and how does it fail?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: sudo mount -l will list all the mounted partitions
<ubuser> where does my flash drive go if it isnt mounted?
<puppy> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560831/
<paroh> when will be the next update of  ubuntu will be available with libreoffice?
<sorandomname> System > Administration > Disk Utility
<bastidrazor> Current status: 217 new [+24]   on an sudo apt-get upgrade No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.   10.04
<remanifest> Jordan_U: Seriously dude, can you please tell me how the syntax has changed from 0.x to 1.x?
<juniour> hey any ans f my ques
<bazhang> puppy, thats still not lspci
<sorandomname> you have to do sudo apt-get update first
<BlueBomber7> Is there a way to enter *EXACT* partition size in bytes in the disk utility?
<bazhang> juniour, please be patient
<sorandomname> I think
<sorandomname> so
<juniour> bazhang k
<sorandomname> you can try
<sorandomname> and see
<BlueBomber7> sorandomname: I have a slider.
<FloodBot2> sorandomname: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: it's there, just not mounted.  i personally like using "sudo tree -ash /dev/disk/" to get more info on my partitions
<sacarlson> ubuser: you mount partitions not disks,  your usb should remain as something like /dev/sdX
<Jordan_U> remanifest: You use grub-setup instead if you want to do it "manually", but doing it "manually" doesn't make much sense.
<BlueBomber7> I need to create a partition sized precisely to add to a multidisk array.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: you'll probably won't have the command "tree" but using "ls" with some arguments will do the same
<sorandomname> usually, partitions are mounted into the directory "/media"
<puppy> bazhang: I typed the first line only at first but says " SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation no tpossible due to RF-kill". Then I typed  both commands at a time and the result I gave u.
<ubuser> saying i dont have tree -.-
<juniour> bazhang in ubuntu i have right clicked on forder and clicked on sharing it says me to install sambha i have installed it bunt when i switch ti windows i cant find the folder you have idea of that shared folder path
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: sudo ls -Ralh /dev/disk/
<bazhang> puppy, type the command lspci in the terminal  paste.ubuntu.com with that
<Flynsarmy> I installed the mail server with tasksel. I need to add a mail alias to forward to an email address on a diff domain (gmail account). I added it in /etc/aliases then did a sudo newaliases (no errors). Doesn't work though - get a delivery failed email. What am i doing wrong?
<juniour>  in ubuntu i have right clicked on forder and clicked  on sharing it says me to install sambha i have installed it  bunt when i switch ti windows i cant find the folder you have  idea of that shared folder pat
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Looks like a hardware error. You might be able to work around it by using ddrescue to read and re-write the problem blocks. What do you plan to do with the drive?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: this shows uuid, by-path, by-label etc.
<sacarlson> ubuser: I'm clueless what your talking about,  did you fertalize it?
 * ExplodingPiglets is now known as Jordan_U 
<ubuser> whats it do again?? lol
<Jordan_U> !ot | ExplodingPiglets
<ubottu> ExplodingPiglets: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juniour> how to share the files or folder of ubuntu for windows
<ExplodingPiglets> lol sorry
<ubuser> no umm, i got lubuntu 10.10 i want to put it on my flash drive but it was only sayin it was 2 megs i cant find it yet..
<puppy> bazhang: Now I got it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/560832/
<sorandomname> @junior: I usually use openssh on ubuntu, and on windows, I use filezilla. Not the best, but it works
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: show's info on partitions that are connected to your machine.  it's just listing info from the /dev/disk directory
<ubuser> i dont have a disk\
<BlueBomber7> Will someone confirm that the disk utility does not let one enter an exact byte size for partitioning?
<sorandomname> have you tried using gparted?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: also...   sudo lshw    ...will show you too.   Also "sudo lsusb" will help
<ubuser> gparted thats the name of it :D
<Torr> can I have ubuntu live cd on a usb flash disk?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i love gparted
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Torr: yes
<Torr> how?
<bazhang> AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) puppy
<KM0201> Torr: google "Unetbootin"
<sorandomname> @torr: yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Torr: check out unetbootin
<bazhang> !atheros > puppy
<ubottu> puppy, please see my private message
<sorandomname> @Torr: You can use Lilo. It allows for persistence
<KirkMcDonald> I am on 10.10 and mediainfo doesn't seem to be in apt.
<KM0201> bazhang: that device should work flawlessly w/ Ubuntu (i've got it on 2 laptops
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: This hard disk is the only hard disk in my Maverick laptop computer. I was going to prepare a lecture about Banshee when my /home partiton showed an overflow. I plan to use this computer furtheron as it did in the past flawlessly. My intention is to provide more storage capacity to the home partition /dev/sda7.
<Torr> sorandomname: persistence? you mean changes are saved?
<BlueBomber7> sorandomname: Would you confirm that the disk utility does not let you enter an exact byte-sized (:-) partition?
<puppy> bazhang; how to get in private messages
<sorandomname> @Torr: yes
<Torr> ok
<ubuser> first one just said driver stuff no name...
<juniour> hey can any one help me out
<masjoko> hi, alll
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorandomname: i haven't used lilo.  isn't it a boot loader?  or am i confusing it with a bootloader that starts with a "L"
<bazhang> KM0201, it should indeed, looks like he has the hardware switch set to off
<Torr> I want to buy a netbook how can I know that it is compatible with ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I did not use the command ddrescue yet. I need to read about it.
<ubuser> am i looking for a folder or a file??
<bazhang> !who | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sorandomname> @Us3r: It is a bootloader, but i think it is lili, or lilo
<KM0201> bazhang: thats the only thing that makes sense, it's worked "out of the box"... pretty much flawlessly, since 9.04 or 9.10
<masjoko> how to install perl/tk in ubuntu 10.10??
<masjoko> hello..
<[thor]> Torr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<masjoko> how to install perl/tk in ubuntu 10.10??
<bazhang> ubuser, put the nickname of the person you are speaking to first , before your message otherwise it will be lost
<sorandomname> @Us3r_Unfriendly: It is lili, not lilo
<bazhang> KM0201, agreed
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: I know you've been told this already, but I wouldn't personally trust the drive any more.
<ubuser> i mean gah
<ubuser> HEY EVERY BODY, gah
<juniour>  masjoko perl comes preinstalled in ubuntu
<masjoko> [thor], how to install perl/tk in ubuntu 10.10??
<bazhang> ubuser, stop that
<puppy> bazhang: I did not get anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorandomname: you wrote lilo
<sorandomname> My mistake. It is lili usb creator
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Oh! Thank you for your warning.
<juniour> hey help please
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<sorandomname> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ubuser> so if you unmount a flash drive, its usually in the folder dev/disk?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Torr: unetbootin works great, except for making bootable windows flashdrive.  For that I use something else
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for your help.
<Torr> so for testing a netbook  I need to take Ubuntu Netbook Remix and not just ubuntu live cd?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<puppy> bazhang: I read the messages and going there to see.Thanks
<xangua> Torr: use what you like more
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: not exactly.
<bazhang> sorandomname, unetbootin and usb-creator are generally what we recommend in here for making a usb flash key bootable for iso
<Torr> xangua: both will work? Touchscreen too?
<sorandomname> @bazhang: I use a wubi installation and usb-creator myself.
<Jordan_U> Torr: The hardware support is identical, it's just the UI that is different between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Netbook Remix.
<ubuser> i assume it isnt the same name as when it was mounted either?
<[thor]> Torr: netbook remix has the Unity interface, the desktop version still uses gnomepanel
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bazhang: i've had issues with usb-creator
<sorandomname> @ubuser: You can specify size in MB in gparted
<bazhang> Us3r_Unfriendly, same which is why I use unetbootin
<BlueBomber7> Where can I submit a bug/feature suggestion for the palimpsest disk utility?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: well, i'd say the main difference is, Gnome doesn't suck, and UNR does.. :)
<BlueBomber7> I can email the author personally as a fallback ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bazhang: i mean it looks like it works but when actually trying, sometimes it's not 100% for me
<Torr> ok
<bazhang> sorandomname, not used wubi, so not really familiar from a first person perspective ie samba, file-sharing etc
<bazhang> BlueBomber7, brainstorm
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wubi is too scary for me
<Jordan_U> _______________: Please stop changing your nick, it just adds noise in the channel.
<sorandomname> @bazhang: Wubi allows you to install ubuntu on a hard disk with windows, without repartitioning
<ubuser> I need to put 10.10 lubuntu on a flash drive but its saying its full how can i find where my flash drive is after its unmounted?
<KM0201> Us3r_Unfriendly: gee, if i could count the ways why i think that is just a mess
<_______________> Sorry, I had to change to my other account to see which names I had grouped because I forgot how many _ this one had in it.
<KM0201> _______________: wwell thats an annoying nick, why don't you try a normal one
<Jordan_U> _______________: If you need to do experimenting with nicks in the future please part #ubuntu first.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorandomname: when i began my wonderful trip on ubuntu i first used wubi.  My girlfriend downloaded a virus by accident on windows...and then i couldn't boot into ubuntu.  after that i just partition my drives...never wubi anymore
<puppy> ubuser: try to format the drive before installation. And u can see the disk in My computer after unmounted
<_______________> ok, but if we are going to discuss this further, we should move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<[thor]> KM0201: i am amusing myself by treating the nick as a mad-lib.
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<ubuser> im sick confused
<sorandomname> @ubuser: You can also look in the sidebar in nautilus
<ubuser> I JUST WANT FIREFOXC
<KM0201> col0ur: you upgraded direct from Hardy to Maverick?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: what's the confusion about?
<sorandomname> @ubuser: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: what is the goal your trying to achieve?
<col0ur> KM0201, I wiped my machine completely
<KM0201> oh ok.
<[thor]> Us3r_Unfriendly: trolling.
<ubuser> to install 10.10 on my flash drive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> [thor]: trolling?
<ubuser> i got 9.10 isos on 2 cds, now im out of cds. and my flash drive is only showing 2 megs, i cant use the fdisk command without the location of the flash drive and it wont let me do it mounted
<sorandomname> @ubuser: I installed 10.10 on my flash drive a few minutes ago using usb-creator. I partition my flash drive using disk utility, and install ubuntu on the second partition. With the first for data, as Windoze can only see the first partition on a drive.
<g_o_o> ubuser, have you tried reformatting the flash drive?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: well first on the machine you downloaded the ubuntu iso...is it windows or ubuntu?
<ubuser> i NEED to reformat it
<xangua> and why not install from cd ubuser ¿
<ubuser> no more cds
<ubuser> used them and the 9.10 isos wont work, but did on my grandmas..?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: your' going to backup your flashdrive and reformat it to make a clean usb device that way you can begin
<sorandomname> @ubuser: You can use lili on windows, and disk-creator for linux. As for mac, nobody seems to care about that.
<ubuser> im on ubuntu right now i tried the fdisk command
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: gparted is great, 100% for doing this type of task
<sorandomname> @ubuser: You can use gparted. It specifies size in MB
<ubuser> i dont have any files on it... i need to clear my flash to put the iso on it
<ubuser> i got the unetbootin to install from flash
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: that's exactly the point.  use gparted to reformat the usb device
<sorandomname> @ubuser: You can also repartition it too.
<ubuser> oh okay
<rsh> u can format in cmdline
<Datz> Hi, I have several audio outputs on my motherboard. The motherboard came with a app/driver for windows where I could control each port. I find I cannot with ubuntu's default tools/driver. Is there something else I could try?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: but first you need to know where it's name, example:  /dev/sdf1 etc.
<ubuser> thats all ive needed :(
<ubuser> im in dev
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo ls -Ralh /dev/disk
<ubuser> would it be a folder?
<sorandomname> @ubuser: Go in gparted, and go to the right side, and find your device
<ubuser> there is no disk file or folder
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: sudo lsusb  !!
<ajwill> hi all, I have a quick question, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 maverik, and I need to know how to run a command just before the login screen every time I boot up... I remember someone pointing me to a file containing commands that run at that time but I forget it :( help?
<cheesecarrot> autoexec.bat
<sorandomname> @cheesecarrot: That is only in DOS!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ajwill: like daemons?
<cheesecarrot> LOL yea i'm fucking with ya
<gpc> !language | cheesecarrot
<ubottu> cheesecarrot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ajwill: ls -a /etc/rc*
<ajwill> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah kinda, except I just want to run a command every time I boot up
<sorandomname> ajwill: /etc/rc.local
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ajwill: is that what your talking about or are you talking about making a shell script?
<ubuser> sudo lsusb !! Bus 001 Device 002 ID 08ec:0008 M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers
<ajwill> Us3r_Unfriendly, that's what I was talking about :)
<ajwill> sorandomname, thanks!
<Wharic> sup people
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ajwill: system>preferences>startupaplications
<Wharic> what's fun to do in this server?
<sorandomname> @ajwill: I used that to fix my volume buttons on my thinkpad. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328016
<Torr> is there a torrent for ubuntu 32-bit latest?
<Wharic> check piratebay
<xangua> Torr: ubuntu.com
<rsh> otherwise OBOTTU , SENDS U PRIVATE NONSENSE MSG
<ajwill> sorandomname, ahh, thanks :) I'll have to remember this time ;)
<Torr> xangua: I don't see torrent there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ajwill: this will work if your using gnome
<ajwill> Us3r_Unfriendly, sorandomname gave me what I was looking for, thanks though :)
<sorandomname> @torr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1328016
<bazhang> Wharic, stay on topic please
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Wharic: piratebay has a java virus that effect linux users, i'd stay far, far away from there
<ubuser> gparted has a gui?
<sorandomname> sry. wrong link. here is the correcy one: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<xangua> ubuser: yes
<Torr> sorandomname: what?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Torr: stay away from piratebay
<raviepic3> people i want to make a screencast, i want the output to be in a format which i can play in my website easily (flv ?), i want to edit the video as well
<raviepic3> what do you prescribe ?
<sorandomname> @torr: here is the link: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<gsdgdfgf> ,,,
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: gparted is a gui for partitioning your drives
<raviepic3> i googled and found xvideo, cinerella and few others but didnt know which one is real good
<raviepic3> please suggest
<_vaibhav_> how to unshare files or folder synced with ubuntu one??
<ubuser> hopefully thatll work, lsusb didnt
<Torr> sorandomname: thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thanks sorandomname for giving him a good trusted link
<bazhang> _vaibhav_, try #ubuntuone
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: what are you using as a distro right now?
<_vaibhav_> bazhang: thanks..
<bazhang> _vaibhav_, welcome
<sorandomname> @torr: I don't recommend bittorrent though, as my md5sums never matched when downloading with it. I use a direct download instead.
<ubuser> how do u get a list of rooms?
<ubuser> 5.1 :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: if your using ubuntu you should have a /dev/disk directory and have the command lsusb
<ubuser> i dont.
<KM0201> sorandomname: i always use the torrents, and have yet to have a problem
<Torr> how much space does wubi install take?
<ubuser> i got a folder that has a blue arrow on it and says fd and some others no disk folder tho
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: ubuntu 5.10??
<KM0201> Torr: don't mess w/ wubi.. you're just begging for a disaster
<fanderal> raviepic3: guvcview
<sorandomname> @torr: it depends on how much you give it.
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<ubuser> sorry
<ubuser> im tryna get off it
<ubuser> 20 hrs straight
<ubuser> havent slept
<bucky> raviepic3, cinerella is probably the closest to professional
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm not sure if you'll have much luck with repos
<raviepic3> bucky, oh
<sorandomname> @col0ur: what version of wine do you use?
<ubuser> just one simple command its sad
<raviepic3> bucky, guvcview ?
<col0ur> sorandomname, i've tested with the unstable 1.3 and the stable 1.2
<KM0201> dillon: you make the best reloading equipment in the world, you're my heroes.  ;)
<col0ur> both have the same issue
<raviepic3> bucky, but the links that they have given to download or commands they have given to install aint working
<dillon> LOL
<fromano> I just installed ubuntu on an old laptop. In the liveCD, the touchpad worked fine but now, after the install, I can't get the touchpad or a PS2 mouse to work. Can someone help me out?
<KM0201> dillon: are you a blue fan?
<sorandomname> @col0ur: I don't have problems playing pinball under wine at 640x480 on a display that is 1600x1200 in full screen.
<raviepic3> bucky, i mean cinerella
<ubuser> getting my sources.list update was fun
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: there's a guy on youtube called gotbletu, he made a video on how to use repos from other versions of ubuntu.  otherwise you'll probably have to use firefox to download your programs in order to create your live usb
<ubuser> im downloading gparted now
<dillon> KM0201: actually, when my parents named me, my dad wanted to name me that spelled this way because of that :P
<col0ur> sorandomname, im not sure if its a wine error as much as an error on the OS's part
<KM0201> dillon: is that right?... wise dad you have there... :)
<bucky> raviepic3, a ppa would be best and then if you didn't like it you could apt-get remove cinerella
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, quick question: friend of mine has a tv station and wants to broadcast their news to mobile phones. Any Linux tools to help with that?
<dillon> KM0201: lol :)
<raviepic3> bucky, ppa ?
<superproxy> hello
<bucky> raviepic3, here's the one for maverick https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Us3r_Unfriendly> now ubuntu 5.10 doesn't have /dev/disk/ directory?  i'm going to have to do some research
<ubuser> i accidently found a script that was going to download the flashplugin and updated firefox
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: do you have a software sources in there?
<ubuser> but the link was old and it deleted my firefox... so im stuck with epiphany otherwise i would proabably keep 5.1
<ubuser> yes i do, im download gedit now
<sorandomname> @ubuser: you can download ubuntu 10.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/get-ubuntu/download
<ubuser> i mean gparted
<ubuser> i got the iso
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: you probably have atleast vi or nano on there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: no need to download gedit
<gpc> ubuser: stop experimenting, downloading random scripts and Start following instructions given to you by people who have been trying really hard to figure out what it is you want to do.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: but i could be wrong...i don't know ubuntu 5.10.  it's like a whole different world from where 10.10 is right now
<gpc> ubuser: for the past hour I have been watching you go around in circles and you haven't actually done anything suggested.
<col0ur> Hello, i just upgraded to Maverick from Hardy (im on a netbook). Before, on Hardy, if i played a game under wine with a resolution of 800x600, it would stretch to fill my entire screen. However now under Maverick it just uses a square in the middle (actual 800x600). Any way i can fix this?
<ubuser> i meant gparted, to fix my flash to put the 10.10 iso on it
<ubuser> ive done it all man
<coolio> wassup
<ubuser> lsusb, fdisk, cfdisk, others and itried reinstalling fire fox with a 1,000 repos\
<Teggeh> Got it working. Seems the USB was the issue.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser want's to make a bootable ubuntu flashdrive but his machine is ubuntu 5.10 which has no access to our repos
<Teggeh> Burnt to CD. No issues since.
<meltingwacks> how much of ubuntu is written in lisp
<ubuser> i got repos man
<gpc> Us3r_Unfriendly: 5.10 has been dead for ~3 years now
<col0ur> ubuser, there's a neat program from pendrivelinux.com which makes a bootable install USB from an ISO
<voglster> wierd dns question via vpn in ubuntu...
<col0ur> but it's only for windows
<col0ur> tbh atm you're out of luck
<sorandomname> @c0lour: it is called lili
<col0ur> afai can see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ubuser: your only going to need "Gparted", "unetbootin", the ubuntu 10.10 iso and the flashdrive
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that's all
<fromano> I'm sorry. I just asked this but I was having a couple problems so I missed it if anyone ansered my question: I just installed Ubuntu on an old laptop and in the liveCD, the touchpad worked fine. After the install, however, neither the touchpad nor a PS2 mouse will work. Could someone help me out?
<KM0201> col0ur: unetbootin ?  google it, its easy to use.. but it has a linux version as well.
<ubuser> damn forgot unet
<voglster> i resolv.conf has my dns server... nslookup hostname.domain.com works.. but ping hostname.domain.com does not.. any ideas?
<kaushal> hi
<col0ur> KM0201, i'm just telling him what i tried
<kaushal> please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239382.html
<KM0201> col0ur: oh ok
<sorandomname> @fromano: Did you install anything after you installed ubuntu?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> unetbootin is one of the important parts
<col0ur> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<col0ur> ^ that is what i used
<col0ur> it worked very nicely
<KM0201> kaushal: what are you trying to force install?...
<ubuser> i really hope lubuntu runs better i'll still visit with you guys lawl
<jayd3e> anyone know how to download samba3 through apt-get instead of samba4?  b/c every time I do a sudo apt-get install samba, it installs 4
<gogo_> v
<fromano> @sorandomname: well, I had to install irssi to get on this channel and I also did updates. Maybe it also should be noted that I installed from a 10.04 CD.
<gogo_> wow
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: sudo apt-cache search samba | grep -i samba3
<sorandomname> @fromano: Try 10.10 I had issues with video in 10.04.
<voglster> i have a dns question via vpn in ubuntu... after i connect resolv.conf has my dns server on my vpn... nslookup hostname.domain.com works.. but ping hostname.domain.com does not.. anyone have any ideas why this might be the case?
<gogo_> xin chun ge
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: see if it's there, i think i heard it isn't
<ubuser> The kernel is unable to read the partition tables on the following devices dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root
<gogo_> chunge chun ye men
<fromano> sorandomname: okay, I might do that. Does anyone else have any ideas before I try that. I have a pretty slow internet connection so it's not that desirable an option.
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: ill check, why wouldn't it be?  The devs say on the wiki that samba4 shouldn't be used on a production server yet.  So I'm trying to use 3 and I can't? lol
<kaushal> KM0201: asterisk
<ubuser> i always get screwed
<[Adam|Miner]> My installer keeps crashing, any tips for making it work? Core i5 Sandybridge, USB -> SSD
<KM0201> kaushal: so just sudo apt-get install asterisk
<sorandomname> @fromano: 10.04 had issues for me, and I used 9.10 for a year until 10.10. ;) However, I was able to get the perfect 10 of ubuntu
<rallias> how do I route all my outgoing mails through Sendmail through a different email server?
<bazhang> [Adam|Miner], tried the alternate installer yet?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: i have no idea, that's what i heard someone talking about here.  they could be wrong
<[Adam|Miner]> It seems to fail around the point where it starts copying files
<[Adam|Miner]> bazhang: How?
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: yah it isn't there
<bazhang> !alternate | [Adam|Miner]
<ubottu> [Adam|Miner]: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: yeah i don't see it either
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: you might have to see their website
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: sooooo, any suggestions on how to install samba3?
<[Adam|Miner]> So I have to install it through a cli
<bazhang> [Adam|Miner], no, a text-based interface
<[Adam|Miner]> hmmm
<fromano> sorandomname: I suppose I'll try it and see what happens.
<raviepic3> bucky, i use ubuntu 10.04 64 bit version
<[Adam|Miner]> does it ship on the live disk or do I have to download something else?
<rallias> [Adam|Miner] It isn't that painful. Its just your gui installer with less colors.
<sorandomname> @Adam Miner: You have do download it
<rallias> You have to download something else
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: http://www.samba.org/
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: hmmm Im thinking maybe I need to do an apt-get install samba, I may have been doing apt-get install samba4
<[Adam|Miner]> Alright, the network is restricted atm, so I'll have to try more tommorrow
<rallias> @Adam Miner: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo apt-cache show samba     says it's "samba 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2"
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: would that solve my problem?
<[Adam|Miner]> Funny how I have installed fine on my other 4 machines, but this one threw a huge fuss
<raviepic3> how do i find mine is meverick or something else ?
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: o ic
<raviepic3> i use 10.04 64 bit version
<Us3r_Unfriendly> raviepic3: what's the question again?
<Datz> Hi, I have several audio outputs on my motherboard. The motherboard came with a app/driver for windows where I could control each port. I find I cannot with ubuntu's default tools/driver. Is there something else I could try?
<KM0201> raviepic3: lsb_release -a   in a terminal will tell you what version you use
<KM0201> raviepic3: uname -a    will tell you whether its 64 or 32 bit
<rallias> Adam: Trust me, happens all the time. Its just that people try to help the people with breaking installs and ignore us who need help setting up email servers.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> raviepic3: also "cat /etc/issue" will help too
<raviepic3> whoa i have maverick
<goddard> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<milamber> goddard: #ubuntu-server
<KM0201> raviepic3: is that a surprise?
<[Adam|Miner]> Email servers :X, have fun! (Also, thanks)
<Ten-Eight> #ubuntu-server
<raviepic3> KM0201, yes i thought i havd 10.04 but its 10.10 :)
<raviepic3> KM0201++
<KM0201> lol
<Aranel> I'm going to upgrade my PC from 2gig to 6gig ram, is it safe/possible to switch my ubuntu from 32-bit to 64-bit? without formatting or anything :)
<meltingwacks> are there any good lisp IDEs for ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KM0201: no, it would be a surprise if he replied:  whoa i'm using 20.04
<KM0201> Us3r_Unfriendly: :)
<rallias> 20.04?
<raviepic3> lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: futuristic ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: did you find samba3?
<alteregod> how to boot from root with btrfs w/o additional stuff?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alteregod: btrfs??
<alteregod> yes
<alteregod> because SSD is in use
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: Yumm... brain transfers. Finally computers will know why people like doughnuts.
<PeterLiu>  a whole new filesystem for ubuntu?
<[thor]> Datz: have you changed to a profile that uses all the outs? --> http://uppix.net/8/8/9/3d466ee5ea8ce8b43730f4e5adc05.png
<Us3r_Unfriendly> alteregod: i might be the only person here that doesn't know what btrfs is
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly: I think that is samba3.  The version number is 3.5.4
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: like from the site
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: do they offer a ppa?
<rallias> alteregod: Any particular reason you're using an unstable partition scheme? I don't even know if its supported by GRUB yet.
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly:  yah, but ill just probably dl the package and install it manually
<Datz> [thor]: maybe. They all work, I'd just like to be able to control them separately
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: sounds good. hope it works out
<[thor]> Datz: have you read up on the JACK audio system?
<jayd3e> Us3r_Unfriendly:  thanks man
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: i think i used samba once.  i have no use for it
<[thor]> Datz: it provides more routing control than the PulseAudio system
<Datz> [thor]: I have not
<milamber> jayd3e: if samba3 is what you are looking for and it is in the repos, why not use it?
<Datz> [thor]: I'll take a look. thanks
<[thor]> Datz: JACK is useful for sound/music production, and can be co-installed with Pulse
<alteregod> well if it won't work i can add something like a ext4 parttition for /boot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jayd3e: no problem
<jayd3e> milamber: going to
<Us3r_Unfriendly> milamber: 'cuz it's not in the repos
<rallias> alteregod: I'd recommend ext2 for /boot, but yeah thats fine.
<[thor]> !jack
<alteregod> ext2 has no journal
<[thor]> hmm, guess not
<milamber> jayd3e: what version of ubuntu?
<alteregod> a fs w/o journal is crap at all
<kaushal> KM0201: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239383.html
<Datz> [thor]: is there much configuring?
<Aranel> I'm going to upgrade my PC from 2gig to 6gig ram, is it safe/possible to switch my ubuntu from 32-bit to 64-bit? without formatting or anything :)
<bazhang> Aranel, full reinstall needed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: no, i don't think it works that way...
<Datz> [thor]: or can I just install a package and ta-da.. browse through options?
<KM0201> kaushal: dunno, try running sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> then run the command again
<rallias> Aranel: Formatting, yes. Reinstalling, no
<rallias> Aranel: dpkg will bitch and moan.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: in my opinion 32 is 32 and 64 is 64, they don't mix the two when giving the option to update
<KM0201> kaushal: you got something wrong there in your source list for sure.
<[thor]> datz: i got it to work with minimal knowledge of the OS. the routing application is pretty straight-forward. one side has output ( be it a physical input port, or an applications audio output ), and one has input ( physical output ports, or application inputs )
<Aranel> d'oh :| but I'm using the same system for 3 years (and changed 2 computers in the process), I can't reinstall everything from start, It would take ages :(
<[thor]> datz: you draw a line from "Firefox out 1/2" to "Soundcard Output 1/2" and it routes that signal
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: i've used dpkg to force flash 32bit installer to work on my 64 machine...along with echo'ing a file to my /etc/ to make it work with less crashes
<milamber> Aranel: google for installing PAE enabled kernel. running 32 bit progs uses more ram w/ 64bit os iirc
<Datz> [thor]: cool. I'll have a look. thanks
<xangua> !pae | milamber Aranel
<ubottu> milamber Aranel: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<rallias> Us3r_Unfriendly: You must teach me the secrets of the jedi
<[thor]> datz: beware however; the linux audio system is murky and filled with dispair :D
<[thor]> despair even
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thanks xangua, i'll try that next time when i go back to a 32 bit.  i mean that
<Datz> [thor]: ha, ok :P
<juniour> hey i waan to connect my net via mobile via bluetooth but i cnat can anyone here to help me out
<Aranel> gonna check PAE too, so, no ways to install 64-bit on my system, instead of starting from the day 1, correct?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: not much of a jedi, just a hobo with a computer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: hold up, i'll pull it up
<rallias> kk tyvm
<juniour> hey i waan to connect my net via mobile via bluetooth but i  cnat can anyone here to help me o
<lanks> anyone know of an easy tutorial for setting up email with virtual mailboxes (imap/smtp)?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: "sudo dpkg --force-architecture "file name"
<Aranel> rallias: can't I backup /* , reformat my hdd, and copy it over?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> rallias: "sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture "file name" i think that's right
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry
<rallias> Aranel: What us3r_unfriendly just said
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: i'd just backup your ~/
<[thor]> Aranel: /var, /home (including hidden folders)
<Aranel> It would remove tons of apps then, and make me download them all again :|
<Us3r_Unfriendly> [thor]: why /var/?? that's mostly logs
<[thor]> :D and apt cache
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: but using the force command for dpkg might have it's risks
<Aranel> Us3r_Unfriendly: how I'm going to use it for entire system, instead of one package?
<milamber> !clone | Aranel
<ubottu> Aranel: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abel_nightshade> unfortunately i am new to ubuntu but i am having trouble getting my wireless card to install so i am using my windows partition
<[thor]> milamber: thanks for that!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: just go to a 32 or 64 bit os, will make life easier
<abel_nightshade> can anyone help with that?
<[thor]> abel_nightshade: most wireless cards should work without needing to use the accompanying "driver cd"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abel_nightshade: i'm currently working on that type of issue with my girlfriend's dad's pc.  normally i would say use "ndisgtk" but that doesn't work for everything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> abel_nightshade: ** use "gksudo ndisgtk"
<abel_nightshade> the wireless card i am having issues with is a broadcom 43xx
<lanoxx> does anyone know how i use autogen.sh and PKG_CONFIG_PATH and how it relates to the --prefix option
<Aranel> Us3r_Unfriendly: maybe, but installing the system from day 1 is not a preffered way for me. Looks like I'm going to stick to 32-bit for a long time.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> why do you need 64 bit apps?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: ubuntu is great for having 32 bit programs in their repos...
<Aranel> to use 6gig of ram, looks like PAE is an alternative to it but 64-bit is a better way to handle this I guess.
<Aranel> doesn't it have the same for 64-bit?
<[thor]> you don't need to uninstall to use PAE, i switched about 2 months after install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: i'd say use what the other suggested.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: that's what i'm going to do when i get some free time
<[thor]> it's like any other kernel upgrade
<Aranel> Us3r_Unfriendly: why? does 64-bit any disadvantages I don't know?
<[thor]> Us3r_Unfriendly: sorry, no /msg on this server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: personally i like linux in a 32 bit flavor, but that's me.  Some people want higher performance (which i have noticed -none-).
<Us3r_Unfriendly> [thor]: guess i'll never know then
<Aranel> [thor]: looks easy to do =) Would it perform the same as 64-bit or are there any disadvantages with PAE? (Virtual Address Extension is one of them, I don't know why I need it anyway)
<[thor]> Us3r_Unfriendly: all i got was a message saying your incoming was blocked
<[thor]> Aranel: i've not tried a 64bit system for any great length of time.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> [thor]: well i can't ask you in here, never mind
<[thor]> Us3r_Unfriendly: #thor-
<Aranel> Us3r_Unfriendly: well, Isn't it unneccesary to downgrade to 32-bit, when you already using 64-bit and It's okay?
<tsimpson> there is technically some performance reduction with PAE, but in practice it's negligible
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aranel: for me i notice on my machine that ubuntu runs smoother with a 32bit version, due to my specs
<Aranel> Thank you Us3r_Unfriendly, [thor], tsimpson and xangua :) I changed my mind and decided to stay on 32-bit and use PAE instead =)
 * Aranel wouldn't upgrade his ram to 6gb if Mozilla optimized their Firefox :| It's consuming at least %25~ of my RAM.
<raviepic3> bucky, http://pastebin.com/u31vapE4
<raviepic3> installation error
<raviepic3> please help
<Jordan_U> Aranel: Have you tried Chrome?
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: Try running "sudo apt-get -f install".
<Aranel> Jordan_U: once, a long time ago and I didn't like it because of it's lack of addons.
<Aranel> Jordan_U: do you prefer it?
<Jordan_U> Aranel: Yes.
<Aranel> Jordan_U: well It's the only reasonable alternative to FF, so I should try it :)
<Jordan_U> Aranel: Especially the fact that when flash crashes it doesn't bring down Chrome.
<[thor]> just the frowny face of doom
<Aranel> Jordan_U: It also doesn't bring down Firefox on 3.6.13
<Jordan_U> Aranel: Good to know. I may have to look at Firefox again as well ;)
<M-sprite> conky window problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10417058#post10417058
<Aranel> well I think It's a good browser overall, but It just can't handle many tabs (many as in hundred)
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, yeah done, it asked me a confirmation and i gave Y it downloaded and completed
<Aranel> starts to consume lots of RAM (not a big deal) and a big amount of CPU (I think this one is ridiculous)
<raviepic3> so now il try installing cinerella ?
<Screw> good moorning
<milamber> raviepic3: i used the akirad ppa and it works great
<tripelbb> re database: can anyone tell me what to use? anyone with experience here. (Never used Access but that's the comparison I suppose)
<bullgard4> How can I search for a certain string in all notes contents of Nautilus > right-click on a filename> Notes?
<Aranel> tripelbb: database? why not something like SQLite?
<tripelbb> Jordan_U, Aranel, Firefox doesnt have separate actions in tabs so FF must w.a.i.t. for all tabs to finish before you can look at your choice of tab.
<Screw> I would like to ask a question. Can I backup my ubuntu with partimage on SystemRescuecd and restore to an new empty HDD? So partimage can create MBR and partitions?
<bullgard4> tripelbb: I am using Kexi and Base as well very often. Both have their deficiencies.
<tripelbb> Jordan_U, Aranel, BTW chrome every so often takes up all the RAM and must be restarted. But when flash? (it reports shockwave in youtube) crashes you can just reload the tab.
<tripelbb> I've got a speed of 28 ogen crows
<Aranel> tripelbb: same feature is also present on Firefox, you just reload the tab instead of app crash.
<tripelbb> sorry wrong place
<Ugons> is there a way to make it so that if I tap twice on my trackpad it doesn't act as holding down the mouse key?
<tripelbb> Aranel, I've never had it crash in FF, heh
<Ugons> left mouse button*
<Ugons> word choice fail right there
<tripelbb> bullgard4 can you tell me more about Kexi and Base. I have heard of MySql too. I actually know very little. (but I did student-teach a class in data structures a while back, for CS majors)
<Aranel> tripelbb: you're lucky, mine was crashing 10 times a day, and It still crashes once in a week to make me remember why Adobe sucks.
<ktwo> i tried to connect via ubuntu file explorer via SSH, however when i copy a file it seems that the file is first copied to the local machine, can i force him to do all operation only on remote site without using the console (due to the gui ease of use)#
<Aranel> tripelbb: I guess (I'm not experienced at all) MySql, SQLite and their kind are more advanced and "low-level" choices, afaik they don't ship with a GUI, you install one. Kexi is much more Access-like, easy-to-use but not  awesome as MySql.
<tsimpson> tripelbb: you can use SQLite for a simple no-configuration database, SQLite stores the database in a file and doesn't require a server to be running. there's MySQL and Postgres SQL for more advanced features, but they require some more configuration and have tighter security features
<bullgard4> tripelbb: I could. But I won't. I suggest that you use the usual Ubuntu information means to get an idea about both programs. If you have done this (your homework) I will be glad to answer your specific questions.
<gremmachook> I can't find this package libgles2-mesa-dev in Lynx.
<gremmachook> I tried downloading th .deb separately, but it has too many dependencies.
<A_J> o/ all, my deluge bit-torrent client, is giving an error, not connected..
<A_J> and i'm unable to connect via the local daemon
<jmad980> A_J: might need to start the daemon
<jmad980> hmm
<jmad980> looks like you already knew that :P
<ktwo> if i want to move all files/directorys in the current folder to a new folder in the current directory what must i do ?   mv * -r /path/newdirectory/  ?
 * jmad980 watches his lag meter rise
<A_J> it's giving an error, unable to start daemon
<jmad980> ktwo: just `mv /path/to/folder /path/to/destination`
<tsimpson> ktwo: it would be easier to move all the files/directories to a directory outside the current path, then move that directory
<tsimpson> it shouldn't be disk intensive unless you are moving between partitions
<ktwo> mhh okay
<jmad980> ._.
<tsimpson> otherwise you'd need to do some globbing (pattern matching)
<tripelbb> .google ubuntu data base
 * jmad980 prolly misread that anyways
<tripelbb> aranel, adobe sucks has what to do with firefox crashing??
 * jmad980 hands tripelbb a !
 * jmad980 crawls back into his hole
<tsimpson> the bot does not have a !google command, it's not difficult to just open a new browser tab and search yourself ;)
<Aranel> tripelbb: huh?
<tripelbb> !google ubuntu data base
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> tripelbb: ^ read
<Aranel> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Aranel> ouch.
<tripelbb> yea tsimpson I read it, goes to http://google.com to do it right
<glaceman> hi guys
<Ugons> omg you're so uptight lol
<Ugons> eh eh?
<glaceman> i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.10 and i used to have  tool to automount my ntfs drive, not talking here about ntfs-config, anybody can help
<ejv> glaceman: add a line in /etc/fstab
<ktwo> is there a tool i can use from my ubuntu box (with gui) to synchronize things on a remote box ? (like through ssh) ?
<glaceman> ejv: my drive automount on boot, but i need to click on it first, so shortcuts on desktop link to it could work, if u know what i mean
<ejv> ktwo: use the ubuntu "connect to server" tool in the start menu
<ejv> or err applications menu, whatever its called...
<tripelbb> there is NOTHING for beginners who dont have a particular DB in mind. I'm off to ubuntuforums to pose my question. Thanks y'all.
<ejv> tripelbb: bye
<ktwo> ive noticed that this transfers files first to the local machine , is this true? at least the speed was terrible
<MrEgg964> Hi, I'm looking to mirror a remote Asterisk server to a local duplicate server. What should I look into? rsyncd? drdb?
<ejv> ktwo: 'speed' is pretty relative, a function of your local network load, disk i/o load, throughput your disk can actually support, etc.
<ktwo> yea but see when i copy a file via ssh shell it is almost instantly it feels like only the command is being passed, but when i do this via the ubuntu gui it seems that the file is cached locally
<glaceman> in my sources list i have lb.ubuntu etc.... luxemburgish stuffs, can someone paste to me please the english version of it
<ejv> ktwo, shouldn't no
<ktwo> it says.. preparing to copy.. and it takes a loong time and i even see a KB/s progress like 15KB/s
<ktwo> is it correct "sftp for <ip>" in the top status bar, or maybe is it using a wrong protocol?
<[thor]> glaceman: i think it is the same only without the country code
<glaceman> thor can i have a source liste pasted please into paste bin so i can paste into my own
<glaceman> so i can change that lb.. i think it's en, or de
<glaceman> something liek that
<ejv> ktwo: not sure, just going from memory, if you ask me nautilus is garbage, i suggest for any big file transfers, you become comfortable performing these jobs on the command line
<[thor]> glaceman: http://ubuntulady.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator-is-now-available-for-maverick/
<ejv> desktop environments in general aren't linux's finest selling point...
<glaceman> [thor]: thanks
<ktwo> well ok basically i got it confirmed i retried and monitored the traffic it actually COPIED the remote file first to my machine and back to the remote one
<A_J> can som1 help me, my ubuntu has become unstable, it keeps freezing and hanging..
<A_J> it happened after a failed install of an opera .deb
<A_J> any1 ?
<ktwo> but id like to have a graphical way for the sake of usability XD there must be something
<ktwo> ive tried with midnight commander on the remote machine but the usability also isnt that great
<glaceman> [thor]: does this really makes a difference ?
<glaceman> i mean the source list
<ejv> ktwo: looked at gftp or filezilla?
<MACscr> anyone know of a Jing alternative (easy screencasting) that works for ubuntu? i need something that i can instantly save to the web
<ejv> ktwo: both clients should support ssh2
<A_J> can som1 help me..
<[thor]> glaceman: choose United Kingdom as your country, or USA, or Canada
<Flannel> !screencast | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ktwo> ill check them, the most important thing is that file operations are being handled completely on remote site
<ejv> !patience | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> ktwo: Could you file a bug report against sshfs (or whatever tool you're using)?
<glaceman> [thor]: what about all the other bunch of options
<A_J> i searched
<ejv> not an excuse to not be patient, keep searching
<A_J> k
<ktwo> a bug report for what? you mean nautilus?
<hdtdi> hello. when i perform find / -name core i get fair amount of results. is it safe to delete them all ? i mean the core files are not important to me right? nothing depends on them
<[thor]> glaceman: depends on which of those you have installed, or are interested in installing
<ktwo> i dont know if it is a bug maybe it is intended =)
<My-Computer> i get initramfs message in lucid looks like just before it almost boots what should i do
<glaceman> what version are u usung [thor]
<[thor]> glaceman: 10.10
<glaceman> can't i just copy and paste urs
<Jordan_U> alteregod: You'll need grub from natty to have /boot on btrfs.
<alteregod> well
<glaceman> there's those ubuntu branches, many think i can check from and updates, i don't understand quite well
<ejv> A_J: might I add, you ask terrible questions; if you're having multiple problems that appear to be unrelated, ask about one of them at a time. also include recent changes to your system, what you did that caused an error, and most importantly any error messages themselves. ask good questions and you get good results.
<alteregod> ok i will grubdate from natty
<Bruce_Wayne> Does anyone know how to dual boot ubuntu + Fedora + (along with windows) ?
<bullgard4> How can I search for a certain string in all Notes contents of Nautilus > right-click on a filename> Notes?
<A_J> ejv, during an installation of opera.deb, it hung... so i restarted .. and since then it's become unstable
<glaceman> does anyone knowss a GUI tool to auto-mount disks on startup ?
<[thor]> glaceman: http://pastebin.com/02kR0PPt
<A_J> unstable as in it freezes and hangs
<bullgard4> !dualboot | Bruce_Wayne
<ubottu> Bruce_Wayne: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jordan_U> Bruce_Wayne: Easiest way is to install them in the order Windows then Fedora then Ubuntu. Ubuntu's grub2 will detect both Fedora and windows automagically.
<Bruce_Wayne> glaceman: mountmanager
<ejv> Bruce_Wayne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ejv> A_J: pastebin.com copies of any relevant syslogs, dmesg, etc. for people to view. you'll have to narrow down what broke.
<A_J> ejv, how can i see recent logs
<Bruce_Wayne> Jordan_U: Sweet! Thanks. :D
<alteregod> now i got a 14tb fileserver with 16 drives and stuff with two raid5 sets and stuff
<p_S> Does anyone know what directory progams are installed on?
<Jordan_U> Bruce_Wayne: You're welcome.
<ejv> A_J: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<ktwo> ok i read something about this connect to server stuff in nautilus, it seems that it uses SFTP and SFTP by design does not copy remotely but merely it can only read and write from the current directory (something like that)
<Jordan_U> !fhs | p_S
<ubottu> p_S: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<My-Computer> i get initramfs message in lucid looks like just before it almost boots what should i do
<Jordan_U> p_S: Why do you ask?
<ktwo> so maybe i must search for a graphical tool which actually "generates" shell commands , do you think there is something like that?
<glaceman> Bruce_Wayne: i can see my drive automounted when the system boot,  but i have shortcuts on the desktop that dosen;t work, unless i usually click 1 time on the hard disk partition first
<ejv> ktwo: better to bite the bullet and simply learn the commands, might I suggest 'rsync'
<endeavormac> how can i prevent ubuntu from automatically mounting a usb drive?
<ktwo> thanks ill check rsync then too :) maybe easier than cp
<P1P3> -0-
<p_S> i need to know where evolution is kept so i can point a mail notification program to it.
<ejv> ktwo: rsync is extremely powerful, as you will read
<A_J> @ ejv gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<A_J> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<A_J> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<ejv> A_J: which file are you trying to read?
<Jordan_U> p_S: Running "which evolution" will tell you that evolution is at /usr/bin/evolution.
<p_S> thanks
<Jordan_U> p_S: You're welcome.
<ktwo> ok ill read the rsync doc now :D it will take a while <.<
<Bruce_Wayne> glaceman:  mountmanager worked for me everytime. I have no idea about for situation. sorry
<A_J|> damn
<A_J|> ejv IT RESTARTED
<A_J|> and the screen is black now :(
<devkorcvince> Help using samsung MFP 560 I already installed the driver and it the printer is already detected but when you print it will stop: error scheduler could not execute a filter
<P1P3> bored...
<tripelbb> ah "base" is OO database. Yes, I have something to read.
<A_J|> what should i do now :*(
<ejv> A_J|: no idea, sounds like the drive has gone bad or maybe your system is overheating; can you get a temperature readouts to rule out the latter
<faLUCE> hi. Is there a well ubuntu-compatible pci express video capture card (8 video inputs or more) that I can buy?
<P1P3> where are thai server?
<A_J|> temprature is about 40 degree's
<A_J|> and using a 1tb hdd like 2 days old
<its-me-again> hi i cant unmount a usb flashdrive using gparted to reformat it
<A_J|> ejv: Any idea what i should do
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: How are you trying to unmount it and what happens when you try?
<passerine> am i here?
<passerine> am i here?
<chupacabra> yup
<passerine> o thanks
<chupacabra> wheee
<passerine> so many buddies here
<its-me-again> sudo umoout /media/NEW VOLUME
<its-me-again>  sudo umoout /media/NEW VOLUME
<its-me-again>  
<A_J|> yes u are
<A_J|> happy ?
<its-me-again> sudo: umoout: command not found
<passerine> happy? A J?
<its-me-again> Jordan_U: thats what i get ^
<passerine> are you talking ot me
<Jordan_U> its-me-again: You spelled "umount" wrong.
<bazhang> passerine, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<passerine> is it a must for me to have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> passerine, for this channel its support ; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickkontos> hello guys, just a quickie, I want to compile a wireless driver to my laptop. My question is, if I someday update the kernel, will I have to recompile it?  here is a link if you want more info... http://tinyurl.com/help1004
<bazhang> nickkontos, what wireless card
<passerine> are there any differences?
<nickkontos> bazhang Broadcom bcm4312 rev 01)
<bazhang> passerine, differences between what?
<bazhang> nickkontos, any reason not to use the drivers provided by Ubuntu?
<passerine> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic and chit chat in any other rooms
<nickkontos> bazhang, yes, just what is written here... https://launchpad.net/~lenovo-g550 - it basically says that this is the best solution
<bazhang> passerine, yes. here is support. there is free chat
<rollman> hi
<passerine> where is it?
<passerine> the free chat room?
<bullgard4> How can I search for a certain string in all Notes contents of Nautilus > right-click on a filename> Notes?
<bazhang> passerine, you know that, you are in it ----> #ubuntu-offtopic
<passerine> o, i see
<passerine> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> nickkontos, why not subscribe / join that team and ask them? the officially supported method is the !broadcom one
<nickkontos> bazhang: ok :) I'll do that, thanks!
<gandalfcome> IS there a way that someone else can watch me while I'm working on a server through an ssh connection? just for training purposes. cheers w
<ejv> gandalfcome: screen -x
<bastidrazor> gandalfcome: they should try to match your terminal size for best viewing.
<A_J> can any1 help me.. mu ubntu is constantly hanging and freezing
<phonex01>  i majde an ubuntu copy using remastersys but when i boot it its boot as live CD and i dont have any icon to install .
<bullgard4> man badblocks: "badblocks is used to search for bad blocks on a device (usually a disk partition)." What does the program »badblocks« consider a "bad block"?
<phonex01> guys i need help
<mbvpixies78> Can someone help me with using "places" to connect to a windows share?
<tsimpson> bullgard4: usually a block that can not be read from
<phonex01> how can i install the copy of live CD
<phonex01> i dont have install icon on the desktop
<phonex01> and when i boot i dont ether have boot to install option
<phonex01> i'm using a copy made by remastersys
<bullgard4> tsimpson: Why do you say: "Usually"?
<tsimpson> bullgard4: because there is also an option to do a write test, so in that case it would be a block that can not be written to
<tsimpson> (the write test will erase all data on the device though)
<MagicJ> I want to use gltext as my screen saver and have used the documentation to change the text to  be changed but nothing changed - HELP!
<bullgard4> tsimpson: Thank you very much for your help.
<Guest57309> \list
<iDangerMouse> For the person asked
<mbvpixies78> When I try to access a Windows share from Places-->Connect to Server, it fails saying" failed to mount Windows share"  Any suggestions?
<iDangerMouse> How to Install LiveCD Ubuntu
<iDangerMouse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<iDangerMouse> Go here, follow the steps
<mbvpixies78> also says "failed to retrieve shared list"
<ejv> is ubuntu cron, vixie cron?
<iDangerMouse> phonex01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD  follow this
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: try nmap on the windows computer..
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  ok, checking, ty
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  what am I looking for?
<mao_> any one good at the ushare
<mao_> need to share media to the xbox 360 slim
<mao_> mao@mao-Aspire-one:~$ ushare -x
<mao_> Interface wlan0 is down.
<mao_> Recheck uShare's configuration and try again !
<FloodBot2> mao_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mao_> Starting in XboX 360 compliant profile ...
<mao_> UPnP MediaServer listening on 85.229.209.203:49158
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: look for ports that are open....it should list 137-139...atleast...as open
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  It doesn't list those ports, but 12 others (!?)
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: sure u scanned the windows pc?
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  I scanned by hostname
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: for open ports that is...
<ae86-drifter> need a good enterprise open source backup program, any suggestions?
<bonjoyee> ae86-drifter: u mean disk imaging?
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  for target, do I put FQDN minus the http:// ?
<ae86-drifter> no i mean folder/file backups
<ae86-drifter> i have 2 ubuntu file servers 1tb each and a 8TB NAS to store the backups
<tgywa> Is there a bug related to buffer in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<civixier> npviewer is a pain. I notice right away when it runs, because the GPU temp and CPU temps increases with 10 degrees and the fan goes like crazy (laptop). When I kill it the temps goes down again. Is there a way to prevent it from even starting?
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: is the win pc on you local subnet?
<ae86-drifter> they serve SMB shares, so i wanna run software on ubuntu to incremental backup to the NAS
<bonjoyee> your*
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  yes, I just started a second scan using its IP
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  ports 135 and 139 open
<ae86-drifter> how do u do bestbot?
<ae86-drifter> !bestbot
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<brokendatapoint> hi all, how would i check the version of a package in the repos before installing it?
<lorddelta> I wondered if anyone would be able to check if my ubuntu is screwing itself over....
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: ok then try connecting directly..i mean specify the share name in the "connect to servers" window
<civixier> Help! How do I prevent npviewer from starting up?
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, yeah done, it asked me a confirmation and i gave Y it downloaded and completed
<raviepic3> so now il try installing cinerella ?
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  share name is just the name of the folder, right?
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: Yes.
<bonjoyee> brokendatapoint: apt-cache show packagename
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, its already installed ! !  apt-get -f install installs the error packages ?
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: yes
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, its already installed ! !  apt-get -f install installs the packages which were stopped due to errors ? ?
<lorddelta> I've been having problems with...movies files opening. Thought it was vlc/Mplayer, so I was going to install the latest version which is supposedly available in Ubuntu 10.10. My ubuntu already claims to be 10.10, but the command update-manager -d tells me I should install 10.10...and a ton of package upgrades.
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: Yes.
<lorddelta> Meanwhile the system seems to be losing functionality as we speak...
<VirusTB> !OT >> Apple Is Evil! Boycott The iPad! - Written From My iPad" http://tcrn.ch/gxpDjk by @parislemon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  it's asking for username, domain and password...  is domain FQDN minus hostname?
<raviepic3> Jordan_U++ thank you
<lorddelta> ...if this isn't the right place for this, lemme know.
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: You're welcome.
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, but there wont be any side effects right ? installing by force ?
<skilz> how can I limit my interenet bandwidth Im sharing over eth0?
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: dont think you need that..unless it asks for..
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, any specific reasons why it gave me error earlier ?
<skilz> my girlfriend is hogging all the bandwidth
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: It did not install by force, it just grabbed the dependencies that were needed.
<civixier> Ah, never mind. Just had do install flashblock i chrome to control when npviewer is starting.
<raviepic3> whoa cool
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: i mean try without it first..
<VirusTB> skilz, get her on the wifi? or put a cap limit on what ever programs she's downloading with
<col0ur> Is there a way to get VLC to integrate into the Sound menu on Maverick like Rhythmbox?
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, so how do i do it if i were has to install cinrealla without errors ?
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: There were packages which needed to be installed which were not avaialable to dpkg. dpkg on its own never downloads packages, apt does that.
<VirusTB> When is hte next Ubuntu release coming out?
<mrmist> skilz: you don't need a technical solution to that, just talk to your gf and get her to download less stuff
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, like the first time i want to install cinrella wwithout errors how do i do it ?
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee:  it's asking for workgroup...  is this something I have to set up in Ubuntu?
<col0ur> Is there a way to get VLC to integrate into the Sound menu on Maverick like Rhythmbox?
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: Use "gdebi" instead of dpkg.
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: for a start..just enter the ip and the share name...nothing more
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: But there is actually nothing wrong with using dpkg, getting errors, then using "sudo apt-get -f install".
<VirusTB> !ask | col0ur
<ubottu> col0ur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raviepic3> Jordan_U, understood thank you again
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee, When I do that, it asks for username, domain and password and whatever I put in there, it fails
<Jordan_U> raviepic3: You're welcome.
<axsel> I need someone who has despotify
<bonjoyee> mbvpixies78: well..then thats an issue on your windows side...u need to setup file sharing there
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee, ok, will double check
<KirkMcDonald> How can I find out when a package was last updated?
<bonjoyee> KirkMcDonald: may be check the changelog?
<KirkMcDonald> bonjoyee: The package itself would have a changelog?
<mbvpixies78> bonjoyee, I se now--  Windows no longer sees the Ubuntu computer for some reason
<bonjoyee> KirkMcDonald: yes..it has.
<KirkMcDonald> bonjoyee: Where would I find that?
<bonjoyee> KirkMcDonald: have synaptic package manager installed?
<KirkMcDonald> bonjoyee: It is a headless machine.
<bonjoyee> KirkMcDonald: also do you mean updated upstream or in ubuntu?
<paroh> sandy bridge second generation chipset are with a flaw
<insmod> sound card? <KirkMcDonald>
<brokendatapoint> bonjoyee: thank you
<ubuntu> Hey guys.....
<KirkMcDonald> bonjoyee: In Ubuntu.
<KirkMcDonald> bonjoyee: I ask out of mere curiosity. I noticed that the version of mplayer I have installed was released two days ago.
<bonjoyee> KirkMcDonald: for cli theres "sudo aptitude  <changelog packagename>"
<KirkMcDonald> bonjoyee: Ah, there we are.
<KirkMcDonald> Okay, that is a little clearer.
<bonjoyee> KirkMcDonald: its sudo aptitude changelog <packagename>
<KirkMcDonald> Apparently, when the package says versiob 1.0rc4, that's not the same thing that mplayer itself means.
<KirkMcDonald> version*
<ubuntu> hey guyssssss
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: then there are 2 installed
<chupacabra> what
<KirkMcDonald> insmod: Pardon?
<bonjoyee> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: if there is a version coflict that usually means 2 installes
<chupacabra> we aint got time for you to ask to ask?
<KirkMcDonald> insmod: There is no version conflict as such.
<cherva> can anyone solve an issue for me.. I have a server ubuntu 10.04 forwarding ports to another machine and if I am outside of his network i can see the ports are open, but when I am connected to the internet behind the server (on his internel network) I cant see the ports .....
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: sorry i thought you said mplayer sees one version but apptitude reports another
<ubuntu> hey......huys
<ubuntu> i need some help
<chupacabra> i have conflicts but i need to update/upgrade but im on stolen wireless and all my installing would raise attention.
<KirkMcDonald> insmod: Apt and the version of mplayer which is installed are in complete agreement.
<ubuntu> i m using xubuntu livd cd
<ubuntu> and not knowing ho to explore drives
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: i see -- so what is the problem
<KirkMcDonald> insmod: My confusion was the fact that the version which has been in apt since July is 1.0rc4, and the mplayer website has that version as being released two days ago.
<glaceman> can anyoone please help me, im trying to rename my hard disk it sayas operationg unsupported by backend
<ejv> cherva: nmap
<bonjoyee> glaceman: you mean rename a partition?
<cherva> ejv, nmap shows the ports as closed from lan ( scanning the external ip )
<glaceman> bonjoyee: yes
<bonjoyee> glaceman: what type and how did you try to rename it?
<cherva> ejv, but they are open if I ssh to a machine outside the servers lan
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: binary
<KirkMcDonald> insmod: Binary?
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: yes
<KirkMcDonald> insmod: I have no idea what you mean by that.
<glaceman> bonjoyee: my hardd disk is splited into 2 parts ( 1- ubuntu and the second partition is for data) i click on my computer, i right click on the disk to rename it
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: the source -- that i am updating now! :) is updated a 6 am ever day
<lahwran> how do I register a url handler, so that when I run xdg-open asdf://blah it opens it in a program I specify?
<dzup1> is there a place i can download php5-curl for intrepid?
<col0ur> Is there a way to get VLC to integrate into the Sound menu on Maverick like Rhythmbox?
<raviepic3> people i got here through ubuntu forums, they said cinelerra is good for both capturing and editing. I want to make a screencast for my students. i went through the documentation http://robfisher.net/linux/video/cinelerra1.html but it says to use kino to record ! ! !  http://robfisher.net/linux/video/kino.html
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: the ubuntu binary is from old svc and the stable binary just added
<raviepic3> cant cinerella record it ?
<bonjoyee> glaceman: i mean what kind of filesystem? ext/ntfs?  also is the partition mounted?
<dzup1> is there a place i can download php5-curl for intrepid?
<bonjoyee> lahwran: in gui?
<lahwran> bonjoyee: what part of it in gui?
<Jordan_U> KirkMcDonald: What is the exact version number of the package you are referring to? If it has a '~' after it that means that it's not yet the final release, and should be replaced by a package with the same version number but no '~'.
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: so the ne ubuntu 'binary' is old source
<raviepic3> need help with cinerella ^
<glaceman> bonjoyee: supposdly ntfs , and it's mounted right now
<lahwran> !wait | raviepic3
<KirkMcDonald> I see.
<ubottu> raviepic3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bonjoyee> lahwran: open gconf-editor and look into /desktop/gnome/url-handlers
<raviepic3> lahwran, ok
<lahwran> awesome!
<bonjoyee> glaceman: try after umounting it..
<insmod> KirkMcDonald: i am installing he latest on a solaris right now
<kumar__> hi
<glaceman> bonjoyee: says only root can unmount, i put myself into the root group, didnt work
<bonjoyee> lahwran: if that type is not listed ... go to .gconf/apps/gnome/url-handlers and create a custom one..
<kumar__> hey can any one help me i wana to change my login name
<kumar__> how to chnge that
<lahwran> bonjoyee: why .gconf, instead of just adding one?
<bonjoyee> glaceman: try using the gnome disk utility..
<dmj726> I'm having trouble installing software with apt-get after an upgrade.
<dmj726> When I try apt-get xxxxxx it gives me "apt-get install: command not found"
<bonjoyee> lahwran: not sure gconf-editor will do that..
<lahwran> ah
<insmod> glaceman: you can always chmod it (dangerous) if you don't want others but affective
<gobbe> dmj726: which version you are running?
<dmj726> Just upgraded to maverick
<juniour> hi
<insmod> dmj726: root
<juniour> hey hel me
<dmj726> using sudo already
<glaceman> only root can unmount with the gui interface also
<juniour> out i wanna to change my login name how to do that
<insmod> dmj726: add path
<bonjoyee> glaceman: ubuntu will not allow to unmount from gui if its mounted from fstab..
<insmod> dmj726: if it works update $PATH
<dmj726> you mean like sudo /usr/bin/apt-get xxxx?
<bonjoyee> glaceman: even if you are in admin/root group
<juniour> hey
<insmod> dmj726: if that is where it is
<juniour> can any one help me
<juniour> ???
<Sinister> why does my  mount.ntfs use 90% of my cpu how can i fix it ?
<glaceman> bonjoyee: things are gettings complicated for me now
<glaceman> :s
<insmod> juniour:yes easy but hard for a newb
<bonjoyee> glaceman: how?
<jink> juniour: You don't just change your login name.  It'll be hell. :)  (ok, so you vipw and rename your homedir)
<glaceman> bonjoyee: dunno what to do now
<madmn> does anyone know how to install mono-develope
<eross> juniour - I googled this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877246
<juniour> insmod how to do that
<madmn> i though i installed it but can not find it anywhere
<bonjoyee> glaceman: try the gnome-disk-utility
<glaceman> bonjoyee: isn't in the system, administration, disk utility?
<bonjoyee> its in system>admin>Disk utility
<glaceman> bonjoyee: can;t unmount it, neither change the label
<insmod> juniour: add new user name then edit group uid then rename ~/name then relogin after boot ----- or easy raname user home folder and reinstall
<bonjoyee> glaceman: whats the output of groups\
<bonjoyee> glaceman: "groups"
<glaceman> bonjoyee: adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<dmj726>  I did sudo /usr/bin/./apt-get install xxxxxxx and it didn't work
<dmj726> insmod: ^^
<dmj726> even though I see it in usr/bin
<arimbun> recently my ubuntu internet connection stopped working
<arimbun> even though the internet is connected
<arimbun> but ping doesn't work
<arimbun> any ideas?
<insmod> dmj726: sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install xxxxxxx
<ChuSiang> dmj726: only keyin apt-get install
<bonjoyee> glaceman: hmmm...then unmount the partition from terminal...sudo umount /dev/sdXX
<dmj726> ChuSiang: That works fine
<arimbun> recently my ubuntu internet connection stopped working
<bonjoyee> glaceman: and sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdaXX [label]
<insmod> dmj726: what did
<arimbun> even though the internet is connected
<arimbun> but ping doens't work
<arimbun> any ideas?
<residentgrey> hola, i run xubuntu 9.10 still, my desktop gets a second one over it now, only showing removable devices instead of the actual desktop with the trashcan and all that, and i haven't a clue how that happened, or more importantly how to fix it, i tried to 'google' answers but I don't know the right terms to search under, PLZ HALP
<FloodBot2> arimbun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<residentgrey> i am a nub
<ChuSiang> arimbun: you can use "sudo iptables -L"
<dmj726> oh, and also sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install xxxxx just worked
<ChuSiang> any deny !?
<arimbun> oh okay... it's empty
<insmod> dmj726: then add path and you are ok
<bonjoyee> glaceman: any luck?
<dmj726> insmod: How do I get it to work without the /usr/bin?
<glaceman> bonjoyee: thanks solved it
<insmod> dmj726: add it to .profile
<bonjoyee> glaceman: from terminal?
<glaceman> yes
<arimbun> this is weird... cos it was working on fresh install. now it doesn't, and i don't remember doing any update
<glaceman> bonjoyee: from terminal
<glaceman> let me restart to see if everything's ok
<danny_> bonjoyee, I can pin windows from ubuntu and see it, but can't connect.  Windows doesn't see any of my linux boxes though sharing is set up
<Inferus> sounds like samba isn't set up properly danielck
<Inferus> danny_*
<danny_> Inferus:  look into smb.conf?
<bonjoyee> danny_: nmap localhost
<Punk`S`not`d3ad> i AM OUT BITCHES!!!! rm -rf /* !!!!
<Punk`S`not`d3ad> i AM OUT BITCHES!!!! rm -rf /* !!!!
<danny_> bonjoyee,  localhost as in ubuntu?
<tsimpson> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bonjoyee> danny_: yes...if that ok..then check firewall
<danny_> bonjoyee,  firewall is having problems, so it's down now, running nmap...
<Ascavasaion> Where does Ubuntu 10.04 keep its xorg.conf file?  I have checked /etc/X11/ and nothing.
<tsimpson> Ascavasaion: it doesn't have one by default
<Ascavasaion> tsimpson: Oh.
<bullgard4> Ascavasaion: It is no longer needed in regular cases.
<tsimpson> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tsimpson> factoid not so useful
<Ascavasaion> hehe
<Ascavasaion> So, if I want to use two graphics cards and two monitors in an extended desktop setup?
<danny_> bonjoyee, it scanned really quickly and says host, os, report open 9 close 0, but not much else
<residentgrey> nothing? bueller?
<bonjoyee> danny_: are samba ports listed?
<bonjoyee> danny_: as open?
<danny_> bonjoyee, it doesn't list any ports
<milamber> !screenshot | residentgrey
<ubottu> residentgrey: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<danny_> bonjoyee, wait, nvmind--  shows 139 open
<danny_> bonjoyee, but it says WORKGROUP instead of the actual workgroup name
<bonjoyee> danny_: ok..have you setup a name on windows?
<bonjoyee> danny_: i mean a workgroup name?
<danny_> bonjoyee, as in a second login account?
<danny_> bonjoyee, ye
<danny_> s
<danny_> bonjoyee,  how to set up workgroup name in Ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> danny_: so set the same workgroup name in smb.conf restart samba..
<danny_> bonjoyee, ok, gotcha
<residentgrey> http://imagebin.org/135547
<residentgrey> milamber: http://imagebin.org/135547
<Ascavasaion> How cna I check if VGA arbiter module is enabled in the kernel?
<insmod> Ascavasaion:running or installed
<red> Hello I have an alpha stage program that was just a precompiled tarball, how do I associate it with filetypes (just php etc) so that when I double click a file it won't open the program again, but append the file into a new tab?
<red> Is there some default /modified for it or should I attempt to dig through the apps manual
<dmj726> insmod: my $PATH already includes /usr/bin
<Ascavasaion> insmod: Umm... not sure... on other linux distros (scaled down ones like Puppy) Xorg.0.log says that VGA arbiter not enabled and therefore dual cards not allowed.  In Ubuntu however I get this line now "Found 2 VGA devices: arbiter wrapping enabled" which I presume means that it is included in the kernel?
<insmod> dmj726: does the root path
<insmod> Ascavasaion:there you go lsmod would show it
<dmj726> "sudo echo $PATH" gives /home/[username]/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Ascavasaion> insmod: LE tme check.
<lahwran> are there any alternate notification area applets for the gnome panel?
<lahwran> in particular, one that allows you to give it a background?
<insmod> dmj726: is it an upgrade?
<Ascavasaion> insmod: Well, now it is me and the Xorg file again ehehhe
<dmj726> yes
<danny_> bonjoyee, how do I restart samba?  the command /etc/init.d/samba restart didn't work (unrecognized)
<dmj726> I'd rather not do a fresh install atm
<insmod> Ascavasaion::)
<insmod> dmj726: sudo updatedb
<ezra-s> Is it possible to name desktops any more under gnome in ubuntu maverick?
<bonjoyee> danny_: in newer versions its smbd i think
<insmod> dmj726: then locate apt-get | less
<shawnboy> my ssh session hangs (won't let me type anything) if I do sudo shutdown -h 0
<dmj726> running updatedb...taking a while
<bonjoyee> danny_: service smbd restart
<lahwran> shawnboy: now I wonder why that is ...
<shawnboy> but if I then do ENTER ~ . it ends the ssh session.
<lahwran> oh. strange.
<shawnboy> lahwran: I meant even if I do sudo shutdown -h +10
<GuteX> Hello all :)
<mkulke> hello, how come that /usr/lib64/update-notifier/apt-check mentions updates, while apt-get update does not?
<dmj726> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560864/
<dmj726> insmod: ^^
<shawnboy> anyone have any suggestions what will fix this?
<insmod> <mkulke> apt-get distro-upgrade
<insmod> <mkulke> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<shawnboy> or good recipes?
<sagaci> dist*
<shawnboy> wise cracks, even?
<lahwran> shawnboy: already gave you my one of those
<shawnboy> lahwran: true.  ;)
<shawnboy> lahwran: that one was my fault tho. I asked for it.
<mkulke> insmod: there is no dist-update, and i don't actually want to upgrade
<insmod> dmj726: i see
<mkulke> i just want to know whats available
<shawnboy> going once...
<insmod> <mkulke> or apt-get -h
<capsy> hello guys, can anyone help me here... i have a macbook and wanted to try ubuntu, i installed it under parallels but i cant turn on visual effects, anyone any tips?
<GuteX> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu, (well almost) and i'm running "live-cd" right now how do i install it without destroying windows, and how do i set the diff partitions for it?
<dmj726> insmod: any idea what to do now?
<lahwran> capsy: don't think there is an accelerated graphics driver for parallels
<juniour> Gutex u can install it via wubi
<capsy> lahwran, vmware virtualbox
<lahwran> capsy: you're gonna have to install it in a dualboot to get the resource-hogging beauty of compiz
<capsy> any of these?
<insmod> dmj726: that's the prob
<shawnboy> Gutex: there should be oodles of googles on the subject. tutorials, even.
<shawnboy> going twice...
<capsy> kk thanks for tip
<dmj726> insmod: what is?
<lahwran> capsy: virtualbox I hear has it. not used it. vmware, I tried and it didn't work
<insmod> dmj726: the is in order of looking
<lahwran> capsy: uh, I have those backwards
<mkulke> insmod: i don't think there is any command line option for apt-get which has check-apt functionality
<capsy> ill try vb, if it doesnt work ima dual boot and try
<dmj726> are you saying it's looking in my maemo environment?
<insmod> <mkulke> yes
<lahwran> capsy: VMWARE I hear has it. not used it. VIRTUALBOX, I tried and it didn't work
<capsy> oh kk
<insmod> dmj726: :)
<mkulke> insmod: yes there is?
<shawnboy> going thrice. ...gone. I'm outta here. Thanks for playing... or not.
<capsy> thanks :)
<dmj726> insmod: How do I change the order?
<mkulke> parsing the output with "update -q"?
<insmod> dmj726: edit the path
<GuteX> shawnboy: thx i know but was kinda hoping someone could give a quick lesson somehow ;) since i'm new to it, dont want to mess things up for my GF since she refuse other then Windows :(
<Kranix> I uninstalled OpenOffice via the software center, but it still opens when I click the menu shortcut
<insmod> dmj726: /usr/bin first
<danny_> bonjoyee, that worked to restart but still no other comps in windows networking, though I see it from Ubuntu so I guess I should find a Win irc channel for that
<milamber> !dualboot | GuteX
<ubottu> GuteX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<GuteX> ubottu: thx i'll check that link :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonjoyee> danny_: try mounting the share manually in windows..:)
<GuteX> oh hehe
<dmj726> which file governs $path?
<bonjoyee> dmj726: ~/.profile
<juniour> hey how to share files in ubuntu for windows
<pascal_> join #symfony
<bonjoyee> !samba | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<insmod> dmj726: i am on solaris so .profile does -- no idea about ubuntu -- wife runs it
<insmod> dmj726: man profile mabe
<llutz_> dmj726: /etc/environment  might be overriden by shell-related files like ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<danny_> bonjoyee,  lol I wish
<insmod> dmj726: mabey creaye a .profile and reboot -- it may looke in ~/bin/
<danny_> password for connectiong to windows share is Windows password, not local Ubu, right?
<bonjoyee> danny_: no,,,i mean it..its possible!
<juniour> no like that
<capsy> btw what do u guys think about gnome shell 3?
<capsy> like where gnome is headed or not really?
<Nutty-Natty> can anyone help me with the package quota
<dmj726> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<juniour> i am on dual boot i waann to see all folders of ubuntu in windows when i switch from ubuntu to windows 7
<dmj726> in /etc/environment insmod
<juniour> any help
<llutz_> dmj726: grep PATH ~/.*
<juniour> there guy
<juniour> ?
<insmod> dmj726: chhers
<juniour> i am on dual boot i waann to see all folders of ubuntu in  windows when i switch from ubuntu to windows 7
<insmod> dmj726: cheers
<GuteX> ok next Q where do i find a boot cd ISO for Ubuntu, since this one i have seems to work only for netbooks/laptops when booting it seems to check for battery status and that dont work in my desktop pc somehow?
<bonjoyee> juniour: windows cannot see ubuntu filesystems by default..
<residentgrey> de website
<dmj726> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560869/
<red> Hello I have an alpha stage program that was just a precompiled tarball, how do I associate it with filetypes (just php etc) so that when I double click a file it won't open the program again, but open in the already existing session?
<juniour> bonjoyee that i wanna to know
<residentgrey> what os red
<red> 10.10 64bit, Ubuntu naturally
<red> I know how to set "open with" ofcourse
<juniour> bonjoyee hthen how to make these foldere avalible in windows
<residentgrey> settings manager dealie you mean?
<red> but when I click a file it opens up the app another time and opens it in there
<bullgard4> Without specifying a special option badblocks performs a "read-only test". How can badblocks determine if a sector is bad if it performs a read-only test?
<red> dealie?
<bonjoyee> juniour: so best it to have a common ntfs partition for both..
<juniour> bonjoyee any idea?
<juniour> how to do that
<danny_> bonjoyee,  I can't find info on how to do that, so I tried mounting win in Ubuntu but got usage error
<Nutty-Natty> junior: different types of file systems .. windows uses ntfs and ubuntu uses ext4
<insmod> dmj726: i told you that'
<insmod> dmj726: mabey creaye a .profile and reboot -- it may look in ~/bin/
<residentgrey> dealie = program/script/etc catchall like stuff
<milamber> junior: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<insmod> dmj726: it may look in ~/bin/
<juniour> Nutty-Natty but now a days i think ubuntu support nfts file system
<insmod> dmj726: make a .profile in ~/bin
<llutz_> insmod: pointless
<bonjoyee> juniour: if your ubuntu is using ext3...then theres are drivers for that for windows,,,but i have never used it myself..
<danny_> bonjoyee,  when listing a path to a mount point, do I put //<servername>/<path without c:\> ?
<llutz_> insmod: user-profile has to be ~/.profile
<Nutty-Natty> juniour: you probably correct so look at that post from milamber
<juniour> http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<juniour> k  thanks
<GuteX> a little Q: I have the possibility to run 64bit but as what i can see Ubuntu recomends 32Bit what is prefered? 32 or 64?
<bonjoyee> danny_: on windows do this: net use x: \\ip-of-ubuntu\\sharename
<bonjoyee> danny_: if that doesn't work ask ##windows
<GuteX> in windows i know they have to use 64 to use all memory above 3.2 gb or something is it similar in linux?
<acegiak> anyone got any reccomendations for a sidebar with combined twitter/google reader rss feed(and maybe other events)?
<llutz_> GuteX: it is
<GuteX> hmm cause i have 8 gb ram
<insmod> llutz_: in unix not ubuntu
<llutz_> GuteX: so use 64bit or 32bit + pae-kernel
<llutz_> insmod: ?
<Nutty-Natty> GuteX: if you know your architecture then you decide - the main problems with x64 are libraries but there are a few nifty little apps around to help with that ( I always run 64 bit if I can)
<insmod> llutz_: ubuntu changed the $PATH
<ejv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<GuteX> oh thx then i'll go for 64bit for now
<milamber> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<llutz_> insmod: it just includes ~/bin if it exists. that won't affect the location of .profile/.bashrc
<Ascavasaion> when I do a sudo apt-get install xfce4 It tells me "E: Couldn't find package xfce4"... It does not show up in Synaptic either.  any ideas?
<llutz_> insmod: man bash (invokation)
<Nutty-Natty> GuteX: .. search for an app called getlibs and learn how to use it
<GuteX> thx Nutty-Natty :)
<milamber> Ascavasaion: are you trying to get the x desktop?
<insmod> llutz_: that's what i said if u listened -- add .profile -- not there by default
<juniour> :)
<Ascavasaion> milamber: Lighter desktop manager... Gnome is too heavy on resources.
<llutz_> insmod:  you wrote <insmod> dmj726: make a .profile in ~/bin     and thats definetly wrong
<milamber> Ascavasaion: xubuntu-desktop is the meta package you want then
<bonjoyee> Ascavasaion: then try lxde!
<Ascavasaion> milamber: Thank you
<Ascavasaion> bonjoyee: Will do hehe
<Nutty-Natty> Ascavasaion: try fluxbox
<insmod> <Ascavasaion> fluxbox windowmaker and xfce
<llutz_> insmod: no shell will read that .profile without patches
<bonjoyee> Ascavasaion: its even lighter...without sacrificing on the eye candy!;)
<Ascavasaion> Thanks chaps, will do :)
<insmod> <llutz_>you have to follw the hole conversation
<Ascavasaion> Sigh... 95Mb of downloads now... Sigh
<insmod> llutz: man profile
<hez> hi
<red> Hello I have an alpha stage program that was just a precompiled tarball, how do I associate it with filetypes (just php etc) so that when I double click a file it won't open the program again, but open in the already existing session? Should this be managed by the software automaticly or can I override it somehow?
<milamber> red: that is a program option, not an os option
<bonjoyee> milamber: +1
<residentgrey> ditto
<bonjoyee> red: you can manage the "open with" with ubuntu though!
<llutz_> insmod: we're talking about ubuntu, not solaris, right?
<skilz> how can I limit my interenet bandwidth Im sharing over eth0?
<insmod> llutz: nope $PATH
<skilz> my girlfriend is hogging all the bandwidth
<aum> i have forget my password of irc is there any way to get it back ?
<Jordan_U> red: That needs to be managed by the program.
<GuteX> /nickserv identify help
<VirusTB> aum,  with the email u regisdterd check ur email
<Nutty-Natty> skilz: and so she should !! equality please
<red> bonjoyee: that I've set so far yeh
<skilz> no way!!!
<aum> ok let me check...
<skilz> not when im trying to game
<red> this program can manage files as projects so guess I'll add my files there
<DJones> aum: If ask in #freenode, the op's in that channel will be able to send you a password reset email
<residentgrey> skilz agreed
<hez> can anyone help me install nvidia geforce 9300M GS drivers? i have the driver but when i install it it fails telling me i need to disable x first. I have read the readme on the nvidia site which suggests i use nvidia-xconfig to automatically configure the X server files. but i have no idea where to obtain that. It also has a guide on how to do it manually however none of the files that it says to edit exist on my machine.. Please help?
<Nutty-Natty> you could try setting up qos in your router
<skilz> my ping is through the roof!!!
<skilz> I don't have a router, my internet interface is usb mobile broadband via ppp0, im sharing with firestarter firewall
<Richie086> hez: it means you need to kill x (xwindows/gnome/kde/any window manager)
<Nutty-Natty> hez: get urself envy-ng and it will install the drivers for you
<hez> how do i get envy ng?
<Nutty-Natty> you type apt-get install envy-ng
<Nutty-Natty> or aptitude install envy-ng
<GuteX> aum: type /nickserv info <--- that's what should work for you sorry for the first help
<histo> !envy | hez
<ubottu> hez: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers on Ubuntu 9.10 or earlier. It can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver.
<Richie086> hez: if you select the recovery mode option in grub
<hez> unable to locate package envy-ng
<Nutty-Natty> you may have to look at your sources
<NetriX_> greetings
<hez> i am running 10.10
<Nutty-Natty> did you use synaptic to search?
<Nutty-Natty> hang on i'll check
<NetriX_> Hey everyone
<zadarmo3> Hello.
<NetriX_> hows it going?
<Richie086> hez: if you select recovery mode it will boot into text mode, and x will not start.  You then can run the nvidia driver installer
<hez> ahhhhhhhh
<sacarlson> skilz: I think there are things like  Wondershaper and fairnat,  I've used each a little
<hez> cooool
<bullgard4> Without specifying a special option badblocks performs a "read-only test". How can badblocks determine if a sector is bad if it performs a read-only test?
<hez> and no opengl will run either?
<Jordan_U> hez: Did System > Administration > Additional Drivers not work?
<NetriX_> should I run a firewall with my startup applications?
<Richie086> hez:  nope, it will just be a text mode terminal
<hez> :/ i havent tried that. lol new to ubuntu
<milamber> !info envyng-get maverick | hez
<ubottu> hez: Package envyng-get does not exist in maverick
<Nutty-Natty> i don't see it past karmic hez but i am sure you can still use it in 10.10
<Richie086> hez: thats why this channel is here :)
<amalgama> i want to download an ubuntu minimal version, just the terminal and the most important apps, so i chose the server edition.. The thing is that the server edition is almost 680mb.. why is that??
<milamber> !info envyng-gtk maverick | hez
<ubottu> hez: Package envyng-gtk does not exist in maverick
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Reads the block and if the drive reports a read error then it's bad (most drives, except thumb drives, keep internal CRCs).
<hez> yah thought it was 9.10 and earlier
<llutz_> !minimal > amalgama try this
<ubottu> amalgama, please see my private message
<Nutty-Natty> tho jokey replaced envy as i recall
<hez> think il try boot into the shell thing and see if that works
<Jordan_U> hez: Don't.
<Nutty-Natty> if you search the net there will be a .deb for envy-ng
<GuteX> what Software do any1 recomend to use for burning the Ubuntu ISO ?
<hez> it wont work?
<Jordan_U> hez: The proper way to install Nvidia drivers is via System > Administration > Additional Drivers.
<chupacabra> amalgama: funny since linux can run of a !.77 floppy just great, huh
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Ah! Thank you.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<Richie086> hez: yeah, have you tried t install the drivers via the driver update tool?  thats usually how i do it..
<Nutty-Natty> envy did a great job for me i always got the nvidia splash screen
<amalgama> thanx ppl...
<amalgama> :)
<milamber> !burniso | GuteX
<ubottu> GuteX: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ejv> GuteX: what operating system are you using to burn the ubuntu .iso
<ejv> GuteX: if you're using windows, use a program called imgburn, works quite well and is free
<hez> wow i never new that additional drivers thing was there woohoo :d
<GuteX> ejv: i use Ubuntu live cd but from usb stick
<ejv> GuteX: ahh then I would use K3B personally
<MikeChelen> X server seems to keep randomly freezing. it will use 100% cpu, and restarting the x service doesn't help. using radeon 4250 with proprietary ATI drivers, any suggestions?
<danny_> I turned on my laptop (win 7) and the win 7 desktop sees it fine on network, but not any of the Ubuntu desktops
<GuteX> i'll try it and burniso, disc's are cheap ;)
<Richie086> yeah k3b is great
<lousygarua> danny_: do you have problems seeing win7 from ubuntu or ubuntu from win7 or both?
<Nutty-Natty> ok i will ask again before i go - is anyone here any good with using qiota to check file systems
<danny_> lousygarua, only problems seeing Ubuntu from Windows.  Ubuntu seess Win but can't log in
<Nutty-Natty> sorry i mean quota
<ejv> quota to check a file system, that question makes absolutely zero sense to me...
<dmj726> insmod: I deleted scratchbox, so now locate apt-get | less gives /usr/bin as the top result
<GuteX> oh hmm seems i will stuck for a while cause there is almost 3 hours to complete downloading Ubuntu ISO :(
<danny_> lousygarua, when I try to connect to win from ubuntu, it says "unable to mount location:  failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Richie086> danny_: i have run into that same issue quite a lot in ubuntu when trying to connect
<dmj726> insmod: it still doesn't work though
<danny_> Richie086,  is this a bug?
 * chupacabra thinks command line is mostly broken in ubuntu
<GuteX> crap server or overloaded with downloads since it will take almost 3 hours for a cd iso?
<Richie086> danny_: not sure..
<insmod> dmj726: reboot or echo in  a term
<dmj726> echo $PATH
<dmj726> /home/david/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<milamber> GuteX: try the torrent?
<insmod> dmj726: still not first
<bullgard4> 'badblocks -n' specifies a "non-destructive read-write mode" of testing a disk. What does this test not destroy in contrast to its "write-mode test"?
<dmj726> insmod: but it's the same as my other ubuntu machine
<insmod> dmj726: look put the path first or... ls it to you
<foo_> i am unable to login graphically, the password window pops up again and again, to login graphically i have to go to terminal then login into it and the "startx". even sudo services gdm restart" is not working....
<foo_> i am unable to login graphically, the password window pops up again and again, to login graphically i have to go to terminal then login into it and then "startx". Even "sudo services gdm restart" is not working....
<anodesni> Hi, how can I start gmrun with alt+F2 combination?
<lousygarua> danny_: there's a similar problem here: http://www.art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607610 one of the solutions was to try removing windows live messenger from the windows machine it didn't always work. there's some solution on page 3 that you might try as well
<soreau> anodesni: If you use compiz as your wm, set it in ccsm>Commands
<hez> hey all.. having some trouble connecting to windows 7 machine via vnc.. Just says connection closed doesnt even ask for a password or anything
<hez> and ideas?
<soreau> foo_: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<hez> any**
<anodesni> soreau, thanks
<foo_> ok
<Richie086> hez: realvnc?
<Richie086> or what vnc implementation
<hez> using vinarge
<hez> as client
<hez> and uh
<danny_> lousygarua, ty, looking into it...  also, would listing all computers in hosts config be helpful?
<llutz_> cu
<hez> yeah real vnc on the win 7 machines
<Richie086> hez: and can you connect to the vnc session from any other machines sucessfully?
<hez> yep i can connect to the ubuntu box from other machines successfully
<Richie086> never heard of vinarge..
<hez> and the win7 machines can connect to each other
<sk_> hello
<foo_> http://pastebin.com/KK9qdZLy     here it is...
<sk_> i have problem with ubuntu 10.04
<hez> its just the standard remote eesktop viewer
<soreau> hez: firewall not configured properly?
<soreau> ! ask | sk_
<ubottu> sk_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hez> does ubuntu cone with a firewall?
<GunnDawg> Hey folks, I installed xubuntu inside of Ubuntu 10.10 to check it out, but after I got rid of it then my emerald themes quit working unless I ran "emerald --replace" every time I booted up
<Richie086> hez: ever used teamviewer?
<hez> nope
<Richie086> hez: i perfer it over vnc personally
<Richie086> hez: works on linux, windows and mac
<sk_> i m not able to switch for remote desktop running window 7 from ubuntu
<sk_> my firewall is off..
<hez> mm have thought of using something else but i have 6 comps that all use vnc and cant be bothered getting something else to work on al lof them
<sk_> and also not getting any error message
<Richie086> hez: http://www.teamviewer.com
<Jordan_U> !firewall | hez
<ubottu> hez: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sk_> no..i dunt want to use team  viwer..
<sk_> actually i m using rdesktop command
<sk_> and it's work for nearby system
<Richie086> ahh..  I have run into a ton of strange vnc implementation issues personally over the years so I got tired of it and decided to use something else..
<sk_> but dunt work for distant system..
<soreau> foo_: Looks fine. Not sure why X wont start.. what did you do to it?
<Richie086> sk_: distant meaning a machine somewhere out on the internet?
<foo_> i just fresh installed it...:)
<sk_> no ..in same intranet
<lousygarua> danny_: i think the hosts config can be helpful if you have static ip on your lan
<dmj726> insmod: I added /usr/bin to the front of $PATH and it still doesn't work
<Richie086> so, how is the machine 'distant' exactly?
<hez> turned off ufw.. still doesnt work :(
<sk_> just like a system in cc and at hotel..
<sk_> i am able to remote for cc system
<Richie086> cc?
<sk_> but not able to do same for hostel
<sk_> means computer center lab..
<sk_> but when i m using same for window 7 to window 7 its working
<sk_> but when using for linux to window 7 ....only works for cc system but not able to connect with hostel..
<mantise> hi
<GunnDawg> Anyone have any clue how to fix emerald after installing xubuntu ?
<dmj726> insmod: one suggestion I found online is to use synaptic to do a complete removal, then reinstall apt-get
<dmj726> Is that a good idea?
<sk_> sudo apt-get install emerald
<GunnDawg> sk_: its already installed
<danny_> lousygarua, my nmblookup failed to find a name for my win computer
<GunnDawg> the themes just dont work anymore, even after I uninstalled ubuntu and went back to ubuntu 10.10
<sk_> then whts the problem
<sk_> ?
<GunnDawg> sk^
<danny_> lousygarua, but by hostname it works
<GunnDawg> the theme manager works and everything, and they work when I run "emerald --replace &" every time I boot up
<soreau> ! pm | foo_
<ubottu> foo_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> foo_: You do not need an xorg.conf. X is smart enough to know what is sane for your setup
<foo_> so what i can do else...
<soreau> foo_: Was it like this since the first time you installed ubuntu or has it ever worked?
<mantise> I installed Ubuntu, but wanna try XFCE
<mantise> when i try to install xubuntu from the software manager
<foo_> yes, it did not word at all ever...
<mantise> i get this error:
<foo_> yes, it did not work at all ever...
<mantise> Failed to fetch http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wv/libwv-1.2-3_1.2.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<mantise> it cant fetch the files
<mantise> it didnt work ever ?
<foo_> its been 5 days i have freshly installed it...
<sacarlson> mantise: I get 404 error here also
<mantise> so how can i install XFCE to my ubuntu install ? :s
<sacarlson> mantise: have you tried other mirror servers?
<MagicJ> I want to  use the gltext screen saver and set the text myself - I have modified the control file per the man page but the change does not work - no change - how do I set this
<Ascavasaion> If I have done the apt-get install xubuntu-desktop... will it automatically uninstall allt he Gnome stuff that is not needed and that slowd the machien down?
<jacekowski> no
<milamber> mantise: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<mantise> No Ascavasaion, but u can chose which desktop to start up
<milamber> mantise: go to the "Download Server" section
<adac> Does there exist a good latex editor for gnome?
<foo_> can you tell me the packages to reinstall...?
<Ascavasaion> mantise: And choosing which desktop means that it will not load the unnecessary stuff?
<dmj726> is completely removing then immediately reinstalling apt-get safe?
<danny_> I enabled netbios over tcpip and am uninstalled Win Live Messenger as suggested, but still having no luck connection Ubuntu to Win 7
<arunkumar413> hi,how to do syntax highlighting in openoffice
<erUSUL> adac: emacs + auctex ?
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: oo.org is not a coding editor.
<foo_> previously i have had ubuntu 9.4 and that was working fine...
<sacarlson> mantise: I checked this mirror and it has the file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wv/
<adac> erUSUL, kk, I will take a look at that, thx"!
<sre-su> I had a driver fault recently which made the system to break. How can I find about it?
<mantise> milamber: thanks, i guess i just get the US/EN version tho :)
<arunkumar413> erUSUL: but in the document i want to write, i need syntax highlighting
<mantise> sacarlson: i just took main server from the software manager.. can i chose a specifik server aswell ?
<Ileden> Is there a way to move the partition /dev/sda5 to /dev/sda1 ?
<sacarlson> mantise: in synaptic you can change repository site
<milamber> adac: lots of people also like texworks & jabref
<sre-su> Can system lof help to find the cause?
<sre-su> log*
<mantise> sacarlson: thanks :) it is installing now :)
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: use an highlighter that produces html copy the html in the docs
<adac> milamber, ok this goes on the list of testing candidates aswell. thx!
<erUSUL> adac: gedit also has a latex plugin
<adac> erUSUL, oh I like gedit a lot!
<dmj726> anybody ever removed apt for a short time?
<mantise> Sacarlson / milamber: do i need to remove gnome? or it doesnt run any gnome stuff when i chose to start up in xubuntu ?
<lodder> is there a support channel for natty?
<arunkumar413> erUSUL: cant we do it in openoffice
<milamber> lodder: ubuntu+1
<negev> hi, is there a way to run dkpg-buildpackage and have it skip the tests?
<lodder> milamber: thx
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: i do not know of any way. but maybe in a openoffice channel they know better
<milamber> mantise: you don't have to uninstall it
<classical_> how can i use locate to search in a specific directory only ? /home for example
<mantise> milamber: Ok, thanks
<erUSUL> classical_: use find for that ?
<danny_> All I want to do at this point is copy all my documents from Win 7 to Ubuntu.  Can anyone help me in connecting to Win 7?
<sacarlson> mantise: I think it will still run gnome apps,  when apps are installed it will install needed libs as needed
<markvandenborre> working on a FOSS press release, need an English word for a big, recurring event that people look out longingly for every x time
<classical_> erUSUL, find need a lot of time
<markvandenborre> any suggestions?
<llutz_> classical_: locate <pattern>*
<medfly> hi dudes, how can I tell ubuntu to stop running a disk check every so often?
<erUSUL> danny_: PlacesZ>Network>Windows Network does not work? Places>Connect to Server also does not work ? ( given that you created a shared folder in windows )
<mantise> sacarlson: hm, and if i dont want it to run gnome apps ?
<mantise> :)
<mantise> im installing xubuntu to get a lighter desktop :)
<sacarlson> mantise: then just don't start them
<markvandenborre> think "high point of the year"
<erUSUL> classical_: locate "/home/*filename*" ?
<danny_> erUSUL, no, neither works.  I enter password and it keeps prompting for password.  Shares are set up on Windows and I can access them from another Win comp
<GunnDawg> mantise, what makes it lighter? im curious
<classical_> erUSUL, es thats exactly what i need
<classical_> thanks :))
<milamber> arunkumar413: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/coooder
<mantise> Gunndawg: I never tryed it, just whats ive been told and been reading on the internet
<sacarlson> GunnDawg: mantise: my guess is they won't run in compiz?  I'm not sure what makes it smaller or lighter.
<viviersf> hi guys
<arunkumar413> milamber: may be that requires java
<viviersf> anyone got an idea
<viviersf> when i update my 10.10
<viviersf> the sound stops working
<medfly> how can I tell ubuntu to stop running fsck every so often?
<milamber> arunkumar413: it's openoffice (iirc ooo is pretty crippled w/o java)
<gerth> tune2fs
<mantise> sacarlson: Am I wrong ? LDXE and LXfe lighter than KDE and Gnome ?
<gerth> medfly: tune2fs
<danny_> erUSUL, mount won't work or I'm using it improperly, the 2 methods you suggest treat my password as if its wrong and JFTP doesn't work either
<dmj726> insmod: Even when $PATH is only /usr/bin it doesn't work
<erUSUL> medfly: man tune2fs; see the part about mounts between checks
<GunnDawg> sacarlson: ubuntu it self cant be all that "heavy" can it? I mean its more efficient than windows right ?
<mantise> sacarlson: XFCE
<Ileden> GunnDawg: it's not that straight a comparison, really.
<markvandenborre> how do you say "moment to look forward to" in English in one word?
<GunnDawg> Ileden: ah ok
<erUSUL> danny_: mount -t cifs -o username=userr,password=paswordhere,otheroptions //ip_of_win_machine/share /mount/point/in/linux
<mantise> gonna check if i can log into XFCE now
<mantise> brb
<medfly> gerth: erUSUL: thanks
<gerth> medfly: you should consider fsck-ing as a good thing (if you don't care about a clean and fully working fs, go ahead)
<Ileden> GunnDawg: Win7 is pretty efficient for a Windows, and Ubuntu is pretty slow for a linux. But both are pretty fast.
<dmj726> Can I use synaptic to reinstall apt?
<erUSUL> danny_: last option if it is a one off thing use filezilla ftp server in windows. Places>Connect to server in ubuntu
<GunnDawg> Ileden: oh i didnt know that, I am rather new, so ubuntu is the slowest distro ?
<llutz_> dmj726: synaptic is an apt-frontend, unlikely
<manas> hey all
<Ileden> GunnDawg: however, there are reasons why Windows and Ubuntu are slower than more faster OS'es - they are both multi-purpose, "install and forget" type of systems
<dmj726> llutz_: Any way to reinstall apt?
<dmj726> llutz_ I'm trying to figure out how to get apt-get install to work
<llutz_> dmj726: why would you do that?
<manas> i have just installed ubuntu on my vaio laptop but my touch pad doesnt work. However when i cooect my usb mouse it does. What should id o
<llutz_> dmj726: apt or apt-get (which also is just a frontend)
<GunnDawg> Ileden: good point, thanks for that info
<dmj726> If I do sudo /usr/bin/apt-get install xxxxx it works
<ajah> when i start gparted doesnt show me the partitions only whole hard disk unallocated
<dmj726> but just sudo apt-get install xxxx doesn't
<Ileden> GunnDawg: on an older/slower computer, I'd myself use something like Xubuntu, which has a faster desktop system (xfce instead of gnome) but still carries most of the ease of use of ubuntu.
<ajah> no*
<raviepic3> which software can i use to make a screencast ?
<raviepic3> which software can i use to make a screencast ?
<llutz_> dmj726: "which apt-get"
<dmj726> apt-get install
<popey> !screencast | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<popey> raviepic3: personally I use gtk-recordmydesktop
<llutz_> dmj726: what does "which apt-get"  give back (its a command)
<medfly> gerth: it's just that I need to provide keyboard response and for some reason it ignores it
<ajah> and have a warning can have overlaping partitions
<dmj726> /usr/bin/apt-get
<medfly> gerth: I'd be fine if my computer pooped itself at some point
<GunnDawg> Ileden: now you got me thinking, I am about to reinstall ubuntu on my laptop, thinking maybe xubuntu is a better choice for a laptop, though i dont have issues with ubuntu so far
<Ileden> GunnDawg: but then again, ubuntu isn't very slow. neither is Win7. If you don't want the hassle, just go with ubuntu. :)
<raviepic3> popey, i used record my desktop right now, i recorded lenghty video and converted to .dat using mncoder, when i see the video and audio out of sync and more over theres is half the video missing
<raviepic3> in between
<llutz_> dmj726: whats the error you get, when not using full path?
<raviepic3> am like ! ! !
<dmj726> sudo: apt-get install: command not found
<darksifer> hi everyone
<danny_> erUSUL, mount seemed to work!  How can I set it up so it issues this command every time at boot?
<raviepic3> popey, how do you get the audio and video in sync
<darksifer> is www.linux.org down???
<popey> raviepic3: dunno, it just works for me
<gerth> dmj726: what is the output of "echo $PATH"
<popey> darksifer: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/linux.org
<Ileden> GunnDawg: I installed xubuntu on my netbook to get a bit of performance gain. On a generic laptop, I'd use ubuntu. Depends, of course, some people prefer to get the performance gain - I don't care that much myself.
<llutz_> dmj726: "sudo -i " and then "echo $PATH"
<raviepic3> popey, omg how do you convert the .ogv file into .dat or .flv ?
<manas> my touch pad doesnt work!!!!
<manas> what should i do
<GunnDawg> Ileden: alright cool
<raviepic3> popey, which command you use ?
<randomus1r> I have 'ubuntu-desktop-package' installed. ubuntu hardy server - 'startx' says 'xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)'
<erUSUL> !fstab | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ileden> GunnDawg: XFCE isn't as friendly or pretty, though. Although compared to some of the stuff out there, it's really, really easy :)
<darksifer> popey : thanks
<popey> raviepic3: http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/25/getting-back-into-screencasting/ see that
<stressed> dmj726 what is the result of "sudo which apt-get"
<dmj726> /home/[username]/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<popey> raviepic3: i use ffmpeg to convert to mp4 and flv
<dmj726> $ sudo which apt-get
<dmj726> /usr/bin/apt-get
<danny_> ubottu:  what does "!Partitions" mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmj726> sudo which apt-get install
<dmj726> /usr/bin/apt-get
<dmj726> /usr/bin/install
<erUSUL> !synaptics | manas
<ubottu> manas: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<popey> dmj726: you don't need "sudo" for "which"
<GunnDawg> Ileden: Are there better ways to theme your setup other than Emerald? I heard thats pretty unpopular
<raviepic3> popey, what parameters you used with ffmpeg ?
<popey> raviepic3: one moment, I'll dig them out
<raviepic3> thank youi
<llutz_> dmj726: "sudo -i " and then "echo $PATH"         not "sudo echo $PATH"
<Ileden> GunnDawg: probably there are. But I'm not very familiar with themeing. :)
<randomus1r> ??
<dmj726> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<manas> ahh. so that mean i have to install the drivers??? im sorry im new to linux and do know much about it
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-fr
<llutz_> dmj726: looks correct too. sry no idea
<GunnDawg> Ileden: ah ok
<pelai> hi, how do i configure x from command line?  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't work and returns no error message
<stressed> popey, in fact if he is trying to diagnose a problem running "sudo apt-get install xxx" he does need sudo, otherwise the result is for the user path not the sudo'ed path!
<dmj726> it's only the apt-get install command
<dmj726> not apt-get as a whole
<erUSUL> pelai: Xorg -configure
<popey> stressed: I specifically said he doesn't need "sudo" for "which", which is true.
<randomus1r> anyone who sees my question, please ping me and inform me about that you're looking for an answer or something, I'm out of ideas there...
<gerth> dmj726: apt-get install
<gerth> apt-get install: command not found
<pelai> thanks erUSUL
<llutz_> dmj726: "alias"
<gerth> did you get that error?
<dmj726> yeah
<gerth> dmj726: you have to specify a package name after install
<dmj726> yeah, I get the error when I specify a package
<popey> raviepic3: I am having to boot another pc, sorry.
<raviepic3> popey, no issues, il wait
<dmj726> gerth is it possible that it's having a hard time finding the "install" part rather than the apt-get part?
<stressed> has anyone seen problems with 10.10 failing to mount a sata partition? the machine I am looking at atm you can copy (using dd) data from the raw device, but mount hangs if you try and mount it!!!
<erUSUL> stressed: a corrupted filesystem?
<MikeChelen> X keeps randomly freezing using 100% cpu, and restarting X doesn't help. using radeon 4250 with proprietary ATI drivers, any suggestions?
<stressed> could be, trying to confirm atm.
<dmj726> heh
<gerth> dmj726: can you type it again on the command line?
<dmj726> gerth: I found something odd
<stressed> I should have said that it is a new MOBO (intel with i3)
<gerth> dmj726: something strange is going on
<dmj726> sudo apt-get  install clamav clamtk
<gerth> s0161789@K-SA-11-003:~$ apt-get install nasm
<gerth> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<gerth> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dmj726> two spaces between get and install works
<pelai> has anyone had a Fatal server error:  AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0?
<gerth> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<gerth> s0161789@K-SA-11-003:~$ apt-get install nasm
<FloodBot2> gerth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gerth> apt-get install: command not found
<erUSUL> stressed: see "dmesg | tail -n 25" when the lock happens
<gerth> those 2 command lines are not the same, apparently
<sacarlson> randomus1r: I think the hardy version might be at end of life for packages outside server
<randomus1r> sacarlson, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-desktop
<randomus1r> sacarlson, all I want is to start a gui
<randomus1r> sacarlson, specifically gnome-session
<dmj726> okay, what the heck?  After executing it with two spaces it suddenly works with one space
<stressed> erUSUL  doesn't show anything interesting, btw have been working under the hood with linux for over 10 years, so is likely to be something bleeding obvious :)
<ajah> can someone tell we whats going on http://img207.imageshack.us/i/24533173.jpg/
<erUSUL> stressed: as i said "corrupted filesystem" have you passed a fsck in the partition?
<popey> raviepic3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560896/
<arunkumar413> hi, i need a gui plain html page creator with features to insert the pic from a url,syntax highlighting,insert java-script,tables,different font styles and sizes,changing colours of text.
<dmj726> insmod: llutz: gerth: Thanks for your help
<danny_> vbs is visual basic, right?  What kind of editor works with it?
<popey> raviepic3: thats how I encode an ogv to flv, mp4 (h.264) and webm :)
<erUSUL> ajah: you have a blank hard disk
<stressed> dmj726  is it possible that you had something other than a [space] the first time.  eg if you copy/pasted from a web page and got a non ascii space.
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: try bluefish?
<erUSUL> ajah: is that what you expect?
<dmj726> stressed: that actually could be
<gerth> dmj726: is was not a space
<gerth> 00000000  61 70 74 2d 67 65 74 c2  a0 69 6e 73 74 61 6c 6c  |apt-get..install|
<gerth> 00000010  20 6e 61 73 6d 0a                                 | nasm.|
<mrbow> hey there,
<mantise> Hi again ^
<mantise> i got the xubuntu working now :)
<ajah> erUSUL, there is already a tread about this http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582376 but can fixed it i hope someone that understand what happedn really to help me
<mrbow> have a question: how can i add a man page to my system
<sre-su> Are these pacakges source correct - http://imagebin.org/135555 ?
<manas> i still cant get my touch pad to work
<ajah> cant*
<arunkumar413> MikeChelen: bluefish is advanced user who have knowledge of html. what  i require is a GUI editor like writer but i should be able to save it as html file
<popey> raviepic3: if you get problems let me know :)
<sre-su> for Ubuntu Maverick *
<mantise> sacarlson, do you use xfce ?
<stressed> erUSUL  that is part of the issue, fsck don't want to read the partition either, will get the error for you soon, but dd if=/dev/sdx1.... works ok!
<gerth> dmj726: but a enter '0xa0'
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: bluefish has a gui mode too, or try open office and save as html
 * Domush|Away is away, ZZzZZzz
<arunkumar413> MikeChelen: how to enable gui in bluefish
<sre-su> !away | Domush|Away
<ubottu> Domush|Away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<popey> raviepic3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535666/ might need these packages (or newer) from medibuntu for h.264
<sacarlson> randomus1r: I was wrong ubuntu 8.04 expires on April 2011 (Desktop),  so you best do all your updates now or do your own mirror to keep what you might need in the future
<mrbow> knows anyone a method to add man pages to the system? i'm searching for the man page for sem_wait
<gerth> dmj726: this is the correct one:
<gerth> 00000000  61 70 74 2d 67 65 74 20  69 6e 73 74 61 6c 6c 20  |apt-get install |
<gerth> 00000010  6e 61 73 6d 0a                                    |nasm.|
<dmj726> gerth: ugh...that silly thing has been confounding me for hours
<raviepic3> popey, nmcoder was the issue i guess, it was eating my video out, when i use ffmpeg i get full lenght video with proper audio and video sync but the video quality is terrible :(
<randomus1r> sacarlson, so how do I start gnome?
<popey> raviepic3: the sync is an issue with recordmydesktop, not ffmpeg/mencoder
<mantise> I just installed Xubuntu, and did by an accident move the clock, shutdown buttom ect to the left bar side :s how do i move them back to the bars right corner ?
<raviepic3> popey, the video quality ?
<randomus1r> mantise, right click, move
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: let me check, maybe i am thinking of some other program
<erUSUL> ajah: that threath appears as solved ....?
<popey> raviepic3: that script I use makes good quality videos :)
<mantise> randomus1r, and then just move it with mouse ? trying, but it wont move :s
<popey> raviepic3: see http://ucasts.tv/
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: the king you want is called "wysiwyg" if you want to try searching
<sacarlson> randomus1r: I don't know,  I recall 8.04 ran gnome when I had it installed,  can you reinstall it?
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: maybe try kompozer?
<dmj726> thanks gerth
<arunkumar413> MikeChelen: ya that is what i want
<erUSUL> mantise: right click on the separator ( you have to move the notification area a container ) choose move
<raviepic3> popey, why is the script producing multiple formats same time ? mp4, flv, webm
<raviepic3> ?
<randomus1r> sacarlson, it's server edition, I vnc to it and get a terminal, no gui
<gerth> dmj726: np
<popey> raviepic3: why not? :)
<randomus1r> sacarlson, how do I start gnome-session ?
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: open office is gui and can save as html, there might not be syntax highlighting though
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: try kompozer
<dmj726> if nothing else, I learned a lot about how certain internals of Ubuntu work.
<raviepic3> popey, it can ask the user which fomat he needs, because what happens if the user runs out of disk space
<mantise> erUSUL, i can only move their positions around eachother
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: kompozer has both wysiwyg "design" tab and source code tab
<mantise> i cant make a space between it, so its going to be at the right side
<arunkumar413> MikeChelen: open office adds some extra thing in html than what i need
<sacarlson> randomus1r: it's a server so maybe just ssh into it instead of vnc
<popey> raviepic3: patches welcome
<erUSUL> mantise: do you see the separator i am talking about. is a kind of "3d" dot
<gurkhali69> hello can anyone help me with ltsp in edubuntu?
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: could try abiword or libreoffice, also might want to get the latest version open office
<Ileden> arunkumar413: erm, ANY wysiwyg editor will add some "extra thing in html" than what you need.
<popey> raviepic3: disk space is not a problem :)
<randomus1r> sacarlson, I would, but one of its users needs vnc, so I'm trying
<ajah> erUSUL, if i disable swap what will happen
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: all wysiwyg editors add some extra stuff, probably the more advanced editors like kompozer add less additional html
<raviepic3> popey, so the command to convert the file to flv would be this ?
<raviepic3> #!/bin/bash
<Ileden> arunkumar413: if you don't want extra things, you need to write html directly.
<raviepic3> inputfile=$1
<raviepic3> basename=`basename "$1" .ogv`
<raviepic3> echo $basename
<raviepic3> echo "Encoding to mp4 - first pass : `date`"
<FloodBot2> raviepic3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stressed> dmj726  a good practice is to actually type commands in, rather than copy/paste especially from web pages where a variety of character encodings can bite you in the bum.... especially if the first attempt at a cut and paste doesn't work.
<erUSUL> ajah: nothing wrong; linux can work without swap for a while
<mantise> erUSUL, no i dont :s where should it be ?
<dmj726> yeah, I totally didn't even think about that
<arunkumar413> MikeChelen: can abiword documents be saved as html
<erUSUL> ajah: the problem is gparted show unallocated space but there is actually partitions in there?
<ajah> erUSUL, Disable swap space. Typing "sudo swapoff -a" should do this. can u tell what this line exactly do
<dmj726> ...will remember it in future though!
<MikeChelen> dmj726 stressed or look for code snippets posted through standard tools such as pastebin and gist
<ajah> erUSUL, yes
<MikeChelen> arunkumar413: probably
<erUSUL> mantise: right side of the icons for clock and networkmanager
<sacarlson> randomus1r: the server isn't meant to be upgraded to a desktop install,  so I guess there must be a sequence of libs and packages that need to be installed, but maybe easier to just install the desktop edition of 8.04,  it works out of the box
<raviepic3> popey, ffmpeg -y -i myfilename.ogv -sameq -vcodec flv -f flv -r 29.97 -s 1280x720 -aspect 16:9 -b 5000kb -g 160 -cmp dct  -subcmp dct  -mbd 2 -flags +aic+cbp+mv0+mv4 -trellis 1 -ac 1 -ar 22050 -ab 56kb -loglevel quiet $basename.flv &> ./encode_flv.log
<erUSUL> ajah: and fdisk comaplins about overlapping patitions and so on ...
<popey> raviepic3: yup :)
<raviepic3> that would be the command to convert it to flv alone
<raviepic3> :)
<raviepic3> thank you
<popey> raviepic3: np
<ajah> erUSUL, i thing i found the solution but i will paste from fdisk to tell if this will work w8
<popey> raviepic3: you might want to adjust the -s, which is the output resolution
<ajah> me*
<erUSUL> ajah: i would use something like testdisk to fix the partition table
<randomus1r> sacarlson, I'm not re-installing anything, I have lots of custom stuff installed, I'd rather start X somehow just now if possible.
<gurkhali69> sacarlson: hi again. i have a quest related to ltsp in edubuntu?
<mantise> erUSUL, there should be somethingi can click ?
<erUSUL> ajah: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<randomus1r> sacarlson, as I said 'ubuntu-desktop' exists for hardy server, and I installed it.
<raviepic3> popey, got it
<raviepic3> thank you
<ajah> erUSUL, i have this from /dev/sda4           25774       25774        8032+   e  W95 FAT16 (LBA) from fdisk -l if i delete this partition is it going to work
<erUSUL> mantise: no; that the problem with it; is hard to spot and hard to right click on it ... let me take a screenshot
<ajah> erUSUL, start and end are the same
<mantise> erUSUL, thanks
<sacarlson> randomus1r: ya that looks like it installed most everything you need,  maybe try run gdm
<raviepic3> popey, video quality is awesome, but i am not able to scroll the video properly ! ?
<EnricoNirvana> hi there : i would like to install ubuntu 10.10 32bit on my machine intel core 2 duo p7370 2ghz 2 ghz with 4gb Ram but  when i install it (downloaded the 686) it installs the amd64. I need the 32 bit for some compile/build. Any suggestion on how to force the 686 there ? Ty in advance for your answers
<ajah> erUSUL, http://pastie.org/1517749
<erUSUL> mantise: http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/9711/pantallazonf.png
<sacarlson> randomus1r: I think I found it http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/08/starting-and-stopping-gnome-from-the-command-line/
<erUSUL> ajah: this is different from the one in the forums threath ...
<ajah> erUSUL, how can i delete this partition
<ajah> erUSUL, /dev/sda4
<danny_> for device in fstab, do I just put UUID+= <UUID>?
<erUSUL> ajah: fdisk surely has a command to do it. i do not remember upfront.
<mantise> erUSUL, thanks, gonna take a look
<erUSUL> ajah: ahh is "d"
<ajah> erUSUL, sudo fdisk -d 4 fdisk: invalid option -- 'd'
<NetShadow> is there is a software that can boost my bittorrent upload ratio like greeytorrent for linux?
<erUSUL> ajah: no you do « sudo fdisk /dev/sda » then you do m to get help o p to print the partition table. is an interactive program
<mantise> erUSUL, hm, my panel bar is black background.. to be honest, i cant see anything like that on your image :s
<mantise> erUSUL, but if i find it, right click and ?
<erUSUL> mantise: chose move
<mantise> erUSUL, :( cant i just redo panel settings to standard ? :s
<erUSUL> ajah: so you have to partitions of lenght 0 ...
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mantise> gnome panel ^ :)
<mantise> erUSUL, that wont help on xfce panels ?
<sacarlson> ajah: try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/
<erUSUL> mantise: i thought you were on plain gnome ... you will have to ask in #xubuntu
<mantise> erUSUL, ah
<banoz> hi there
<mantise> thats why i cant fint that bottom :p
<banoz> any idea of why cmake sometimes doesn't create the .so symbolic links?
<Andyman> Hi, I upgraded virtualbox. It started an ncurses configuration tool but that closed immediately because vms were still running. I stopped them now. Any idea how I can restart the configtool?
<stressed> ajah  if you are unfamiliar with using fdisk, try cfdisk instead. it is a more intuitive interface. therefore far less likely that you will make a mistake.
<erUSUL> !blkid | stressed
<ubottu> stressed: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<danny_> I understand fstab but not how to place a windows share in it
<danny_> any help pleasE?
<Sp0tteh> with the default "Remote desktop" within 10.10, anyone know how to close active connections from the cli? i can see its posible from the gui.
<danny_> I've got my Windows UUID but there is missing information on how to add it to fstab
<ont> danny_: uuid?
<ajah> stressed, i ve deleted the partition i got this -> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8) Syncing disks.
<danny_> ont:  my understanding was that I could use UUID to ID windows partitions
<sacarlson> danny_: this might be helpfull http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<ont> danny_: nah
<ajah> stressed, is going to fail when i reboot
<Sp0tteh> danny_ try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<danny_> sacarlson, ty
<erUSUL> ajah: you better this those things from a livecd with all the partition not mounted ...
<danny_> Sp0tteh, ty
<Sp0tteh> anyone?
<ajah> i m rebooting let see what will happen
<rohitnikcool> hi , i am having probel with exaile player it does not show the Shoutcast radio list
<awanti> hi i have implemented samba server. Now i am facing bit problem.  I want to give the permission like 'in perticular shared folder users can create the files but they can't delete it
<Sp0tteh> with the default "Remote desktop" within 10.10, anyone know how to close active connections from the cli? i can see its posible from the gui.
<rohitnikcool> Shoutcast radio list in exaile plyr not appearing ,plz help
<MikeChelen> X keeps randomly freezing using 100% cpu, and restarting X
<MikeChelen> doesn't help. using radeon 4250 with proprietary ATI drivers, any suggestions?
<rohitnikcool> Shoutcast radio list in exaile plyr not appearing plz help
<TopCat> i just installed 10.04 and i'm having the same problems i had when i installed 9.10 a year ago
<rohitnikcool> Shoutcast radio list in exaile plyr not appearing plz help
<rhox> Hi I have an external hard disk formatted with HFS+ and it is formated with two partitions. I already managed to mount the first one with the following command: "sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb /mnt/hfs_disk"   Can anybody tell me how I can mount the second one?
<TopCat> either the system reboots or i get logged out at random
<stressed> erUSUL blkid reports the drive, and partitions as it should!
<TopCat> i have no idea what it is, nor how to identify what is causing it, but this is totally unacceptable.  the main reason i used 9.04 until now was because it was stable.
<rohitnikcool> Shoutcast radio list in exaile plyr not appearing
<bubbles|> hi
<TopCat> is there any way i can view a log to see if termination signals are being sent and from what service?
<rohitnikcool> plz help Shoutcast radio list in exaile plyr not appearing
<bubbles|> why does pear install Mail fail on my system?
<stressed> also I am fully conversant with UUID's :)  have been developing Embedded linux devices for far toomany years now .
<rohitnikcool> :( Shoutcast radio list in exaile plyr not appearing
<stressed> ajah  you will need to reboot in this case. unfortunately there are instances where the kernel can't update it's records correctly after a partition change.
<sacarlson> rhox: I didn't even know you could mount a disk like that,  I thought you could only mount partitions like mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1; mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/sdb2
<ont>  baby
<ont> get shaky
<ont> after school
<ont> oho hhoohh oh there u go
<ont> oh oh there u
<FloodBot2> ont: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stressed> ajah what makes you think it will fail at reboot?
<monk> stressed, you can also use ksplice after a kernal update
<lc0658385> installing linux from usb alongside vista. created 116 gb free space with vita disk tool. but now ubuntu installer wants me to specify details for that free space. what settings should i use ? ext4 primary at the beginning or what ?
<repgahroll> hello guys... does someone know how to disable the grub screen? I've tried to set the timer to 0, but didn't help. here's the current config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560912/ thank you.
<lc0658385> sorry.. that was 16 gb. not 116
<jrib> !grub2 | repgahroll
<ubottu> repgahroll: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jrib> repgahroll: if os-prober finds multiple OS it will ignore GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT (see the wiki for workarounds)
<lc0658385> if i chose empty partition when installing ubuntu, will ubuntu create the swap partition ? its very unclear hat to do
<repgahroll> jrib, i'm not installing the grub... i just want to know how i can add a option on that config file to make it "bypass" the one-option menu. thanks
<jrib> lc0658385: i always just tell it to use unpartitioned space and that works well (so you could delete the partition and do that)
<jrib> repgahroll: read the last link ubottu gave you, it details how to configure grub
<ali_yildiz> what is the error :S Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<TopCat> anyone know how to determine if my box is getting reboot termination signals or if my user is being logged off?
<stressed> TopCat are you local to the box or remote?
<TopCat> stressed: local
<landingonwater> jrib: its says "free space" and if i click install it says no root partition specified. I can specify It, but I just dont know what to select.
<stressed> TopCat if that is the case, a reboot will flash up the BIOS POST screen, and likely beep the internal speaker.
<jrib> landingonwater: use "guided partitioning"
<stressed> TopCat while a logoff will just bring you quickly back to the login screen
<landingonwater> jrib: should the partition be at the beginnin gor the end ? should it be ext4 journaling system ?
<repgahroll> jrib, i couldn't find anything applicable... i could set an 1-second hidden timeout, but that's an ugly  workaround, and the boot would be 1sec slower;;;
<jrib> landingonwater: the installer handles all this for you if you choose guided partitioning
<TopCat> stressed: it's occuring when i'm not in front of the machine
<stressed> TopCat can you explain a little more about what symptoms you are getting
<landingonwater> jrib: okay.. i will see if i can find a way to start the guid
<landingonwater> guide
<TopCat> stressed:  i leave the box, i come back, and there is a login screen
<jrib> repgahroll: if os-prober finds multiple OS it will ignore GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT (see the wiki for workarounds)  (did you read this?)
<TopCat> i'm either getting logged out or the box is rebooting
<stressed> TopCat  if that is the case, have a look at /var/log/messages, and /var/log/auth.log
<TopCat> how can i cat output to file ?
<TopCat> cat file | output ?
<stressed> TopCat is it a laptop or desktop machine
<TopCat> desktop
<stressed> TopCat yes cat /var/log/messages > /tmp/messages.log
<danny_> sacarlson, I added a line to fstab and the web site said and then I typed "sudo mount -a" to remount and it's taking a while...  is that normal?
<nellim> topcat      cat file > output
<repgahroll> jrib, okay... i'm gonna read that carefully
<jrib> TopCat: COMMAND > FILE  will redirect output of COMMAND to FILE (warning: FILE will be *overwritten* if it exists)
<stressed> TopCat but it is already a file :)
<TopCat> hahah
<TopCat> word
<nellim> jrib - you can use a >> to ad to the end of file
<TopCat> thanks stressed jrib nellim
<danny_> sacarlson, ah, just got a connection timed out
<stressed> TopCat I normally would just do..."less -S /var/log/messages"  the -S stops less from wrapping lines, you then use the arrow keys to scroll in all 4 directions
<TopCat> word
<sacarlson> danny_: if the system that shares the files is down or not prived that would be normal
<danny_> here's my fstab:  http://pastebin.com/rF5DJEJK
<danny_> I think it's right
<sacarlson> danny_: you should be sure you can mount it on the command line before you go editing your fstab files
<multiplatinum> how can i record my speakers? so no matter what i say in my mic, it doesn't get recorded?
<84XABM99Q> ola
<bazhang> !es | 84XABM99Q
<ubottu> 84XABM99Q: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<landingonwater> any guide on what to do during installation of ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<peterKV> #ubuntu-cn
<stressed> TopCat did you find anything helpfull?  BTW: to look at auth.log you may need to be root. eg: sudo less -S /var/log/auth.log
<ont> #g-gsl
<deepak> deep
<TopCat> stressed: i see some stuff now
<TopCat> but don't know what exactly it is...i want to pastbin it
<TopCat> hold on
<danny_> sacarlson, I was able to mount it command line, but I didnt get a chance to write down the command.  Can you type the mount command again for me please?
<tola> Any news on the UbuntuOne maintenance? I was expecting it to be back up by now?
<bazhang> tola, try in #ubuntuone
<danny_> sacarlson, I removed Win 7 from homegroup and now I can see my Ubuntu box, booyah
<tola> bazhang: thanks
<TopCat> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Na7T8rGU
<stressed> TopCat looking now, brb
<TopCat> stressed: that's my /var/log/auth.log during the time it happened
<stressed> TopCat  what is your normal username?
<danny_> can someone please share the command to mount a windows partition?  I need to write it down and am not finding it anywhere
<leoncutz> hi there
<leoncutz> i am very new to ubuntu. i have just install it
<danny_> hello
<stressed> danny at a minimum I would need the output of "sudo blkid"
<leoncutz> i want to play  a few games online but it needs java runtime. i hv dload it but dont know hot to install it coz it requires some commands whioch i ma not very familiar
<bazhang> leoncutz, downloaded from where
<leoncutz> can someone help me plz.
<coz_> leoncutz,  what is the problem?
<leoncutz> its all jargon to me here. sorry
<bazhang> !java | leoncutz
<ubottu> leoncutz: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> leoncutz, enable the partner repo and install from there
<pfarrell> hi! I'm trying to make a debian package for a library I'm writing. dh_auto_build is acting a bit funny. is this the right place to ask questions?
<bazhang> !partner > leoncutz
<ubottu> leoncutz, please see my private message
<TopCat> stressed: look at PM
<sagaci> danny_: where is your mount point and what /dev/sd is it?
<pfarrell> in my source directory, if I type 'dh_auto_build', it just works
<bullgard4> !dualboot | DarkMio
<ubottu> DarkMio: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<leoncutz> tks guys for ur kind response. let me try it
<stressed> TopCat  didn't get a pm, I will try and open one to you now...
<danny_> here's blkid:  http://pastebin.com/kUd9GhXz
<TopCat> ok
<danny_> sagaci:  I want my mount point to be /mnt/gaia  as for dev/sd, how do I find that out for windows computer?
<sagarchalise> can anyone tell me what package is that places > connecct to server ?
<leoncutz> guys, i might sound very stupid here. how do i enable the partner in java?
<stressed> danny the output of blkid shows that there is no windows partition on your computer, therefore you can not mount one :(
<BitGenius> Anyone know about linux thin client solutions....we are going to make our network in linux thin clients
<danny_> stressed:  I can't mount a Windows share from a different computer?
<stressed> ah, if you are trying to mount a windows share, that is a totally different thing.
<nellim> danny_ you talking about smb at that point
<landingonwater> just a note. when installing alongside vista, and one goes into advanced partitioning, there is no turning back to the install wizard for dual boot. one has to remove the usb, log into vista, shut down and start over. pretty weird.
<TopCat> stressed: you getting my pm ?
<stressed> the easiest way, is to not touch fstab, but in nautilus (file manager) choose "connect to server" and from there is should be simple.
<danny_> nellim:  yeah, but how to do it is still a mystery to me after many tries
<danny_> I keep getting failed to retrieve share list from server
<landingonwater> since ubuntu can resize a partition, then why is it advised many places to create empty space on the disk using vista disktool ? or maybe thats all outdated information ?
<nellim> danny: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-remote-windows-partition-windows-share-under-linux.html
<daniel> hello would anyone be able to help me download a .tgz program
<bazhang> leoncutz, hang on I'll give you the command
<randomus1r> What package does ``gnome-session'' belong to?
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner
<bazhang> leoncutz, type that in terminal ^
<daniel> how do i install a .tgz file
<randomus1r> daniel, extract by 'tar xvf filename', read the install file; it's usually source and needs a manual compile
<bazhang> daniel, what package
<daniel> its called tibia870.tgz from tibia.com
<daniel> it says its for linux
<kuna> entered
<nellim> daniel: tar -xvf the file
<nellim> daniel: then read the README file if there is one
<randomus1r> or INSTALL
<randomus1r> but it is manual compiling, if they offer another package, it'd be easier
<randomus1r> like .deb or something
<danny_> I get mount -t cifs //ntserver/download -o username=vivek,password=myPassword /mnt/ntserver  usage error
<BitGenius> Anyone know about linux thin client solutions....we are going to make our network in linux thin clients
<daniel> daniel@Shelia:~$ tar -xvf Tibia870.tgz
<daniel> tar: Tibia870.tgz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<daniel> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<daniel> daniel@Shelia:~$
<FloodBot2> daniel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel> thats what it gave me
<BitGenius> Anyone know about linux thin client solutions....we are going to make our network in linux thin clients.........would anybody tell me advantages over other thinclients
<randomus1r> Please, if someone sees my question, raise your hand.
<kuna> how one can use webcam?
<bazhang> kuna, with cheese or camorama?
<kuna> thanks
<bazhang> leoncutz, did you use that command in the terminal?
<daniel> randomus1r, how do i tar xvf something the file name is Tibia870.tgz
<Next1> hey does anyone know how to low level format a netbook
<Next1> i need to boot and do it all from a USB
<bazhang>  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" leoncutz
<randomus1r> daniel, can you open a terminal and do this: cd path/to/the/tar/file/directory/
<Next1> hey does anyone know how to low level format a netbook
<landingonwater> is it stupid to excrypt the home folder during installation ? what if the system breaks and I need to get my files out ?
<Next1> i need to boot and do it all from a USB
<daniel> randomus1r, no such file or directory
<randomus1r> daniel, what command did you run?
<daniel> the one u told me to
<GunnDawg> Hey folks, I recently reinstalled 10.10 and forgot the fix I applied for my headphones jack on my Toshiba Satelitte C655. it had something to do with editing the alsa-base.conf but I forgot what it was
<bazhang> daniel, are you in the correct directory when you run the command?
<daniel> bazhang, didnt know i had to be hmm let me try to get there
<danny_> Nellim:  the command on the web site doesn't work (usage error) and someone typed in a mount command that worked for me...
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: is there any sound theme for xubuntu.??????/
<daniel> Thank you who ever helped me u guys are awesome :D it worked cya next problem i have lol
<devilcode> how do i add my user to group www-data
<Guest85587>  
<stressed> devilcode why would you want do do that, it sounds dangerous to me?
<landingonwater> okay.. been reading . and still not clear on encrypting the ubuntu home folder. if i encrypt, what will be the situation if the system breaks ? will that shut me out completely ?
<devilcode> i want to be able to add and remove files
<devilcode> from the website
<devilcode> is that not the way to do it ?
<stressed> devilcode  if you really want to do it and you understand the security risks, use "adduser devilcode www-data"
<devilcode> stressed>> what is the better way to do ti
<landingonwater> so encrypting is good ?
<mantise> how do i change my ubuntu system langue ?
<ljsoftnet> where can i get ubuntu 10.10 default theme for ubuntu 10.04?
<bazhang> mantise, system administration language support
<danny_> I'm trying to use GADMIN-Samba but it isn't working at all---  lots of errors
<greenmang0> what command can be used to detect all the HDDs attached to system?
<Guest85587> exit
<stressed> devilcode  it depends on the environment (ie desktop or server etc)  personally I have a staging area that I keep a copy of the site in. then use something like "sudo cp www-store/newfile /var/www/newfile ; chown www-data:www-data /var/www/newfile" this makes certain that the owner and group of the files is correct.
<stressed> devilcode also don't forget to correctly set the permissions on all files
<stressed> greenmang0   "sudo blkid"
<devilcode> Stressed >> yeah makes sense....  ;)
<devilcode> thnks
<greenmang0> stressed: there's actually a HDD attached to system... but the above command doesn't show it
<stressed> devilcode  one of the problems with adding yourself to www-data is it becomes VERY easy to forget to set ownership and permissions (eg the files are still owned by you) this then leads to potential security flaws.   a well setup webserver will refuse to touch a file owned by root.
<stressed> greenmang0  try "cat /proc/partitions"
<stressed> greenmang0  there can be a number of reasons why blkid won't show a drive, but the most likely is that there are no formatted partitions on the device.
<stressed> greenmang0 devilcode I have to go out for a while, will have a quick look at the logs when I get back....
<devilcode> stressed >> Thanks np
<kumaanki> hi there..
<kumaanki> does anyone know how to fix the flickering screen problem in ubuntu..
<ljsoftnet> where can i get ubuntu 10.10 default theme for ubuntu 10.04?
<KM0201> kumaanki: whats your graphics device?
<syn3rgy> Nvidia I would guess
<danny_> Smb4k does the same thing as Places connect to server---  doesn't accept the password even though it's correct
<Fuchs> lspci | grep VGA  would be better than guessing :p
<kumaanki> ATI radeon 4650
<KM0201> Fuchs: i wasn't even gonna justify that w/ a response... :)
<KM0201> kumaanki: are you using the ATI driver?
<kumaanki> ankit@ankit-laptop:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<kumaanki> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<danny_> I see windows box listed in Smb4K but it won't let me access teh shares
<kumaanki> yes, when i installed ubuntu, it gave me the option to install third party driver and i had installed ati drivers
<repgahroll> hey guys... is there anything like avstodvd for linux? any usable alternative? Is it possible to install it on linux from source?
<KM0201> kumaanki: its hard telling.. i've never had a good experience w/ ATI linux
<bazhang> repgahroll, what is that
<repgahroll> bazhang, it's like devede, but it has much better quality... the image quality is even better than commercial softwares.
<syn3rgy> Interesting, I am having the same issue with X-Swat on my Nvidia cards. Not seeing th e issue though in Natty dev.
<bazhang> rip dvd repgahroll ?
<repgahroll> bazhang, it's opensource, but doesn't seem to compile on non-windows
<repgahroll> bazhang, in fact... i'm looking for it's quality... nothing is compared.
<bazhang> repgahroll, you haven't told me what you're trying to do
<repgahroll> bazhang, i'm trying to copy xvid videos to a standard video DVD.
<kumaanki> ankit@ankit-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep ati
<kumaanki> busybox-static					install
<kumaanki> foomatic-db					install
<kumaanki> foomatic-db-engine				install
<kumaanki> foomatic-filters				install
<kumaanki> indicator-application				install
<kumaanki> launchpad-integration				install
<kumaanki> libdecoration0					install
<FloodBot2> kumaanki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> kumaanki: have you tried this?...  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_104_linux.pdf
<KM0201> kumaanki: if you do try that, make sure you disable the driver in additional drivers before you do.
<kumaanki> if you see the last row, it shows the xserver-xorg-video-ati package installed
<KM0201> kumaanki: you got cut off because you flooded.. .use common sense (and pastebin)
<bazhang> repgahroll, better to just rip from the iso or dvd tons of software in Ubuntu do that great. reversing is always going to mean a grainy lossy experience
<Pici> repgahroll: Just looking at its homepage tells me that it uses ffmpeg to convert videos, so thats definitely available on Linux.  You just need to figure out what sort of settings it uses.
<Error404NotFound> Unable to mount NFS shares: http://pastebin.com/YfdfHm6t
<kumaanki> @KM0201: didn't get you.
<KM0201> kumaanki: what do you mean "didn't get me"
<Pici> bazhang: Its for DVD authoring, not ripping. :)
<repgahroll> bazhang, Pici, i'm looking for some program that can use lanczos or spline (adv) filters. i don't know how to do that using ffmpeg.
<kumaanki> @KM0201: how to disable additional drivers?
<KM0201> kumaanki: system admin additional drivers?  highlight and click "deactivate" then restart?
<bazhang> repgahroll, it can be done with ffmpeg if you read up on it.
<Pici> repgahroll: Have you tried asking in #ffmpeg ?
<repgahroll> bazhang, Pici, nope... i'm gonna read the manual... is there any frontend for ffmpeg?
<danny_> this is too frustrating...   I think it's because of Windows 7
<bubbles|> what is sendmail error 67?
<KM0201> danny_: i've never accessed a samba share from 7, but I've had good luck w/ XP
<abhilash> I'm having wireless problem, hp6g2 laptop, 64 bit ubuntu . I can see the wireless connections, but connot connect.
<danny_> KM0201:  frustrating part is I connected a couple hours ago and it started copying files over, but then it crapped out
<KM0201> danny_: thats pretty strange
<danny_> KM0201:  I'm reading a lot about how Win 7 with it's homegroups isn't even very compatible with previous versions of Windows
<KM0201> danny_: hmm.
<abhilash> Does anyone know how to get wireless windows inf file?? so i can use ndiswrapper to connect to wireless
<KM0201> abhilash: whats your wireless device?
<Tom22> Hello. can someone help me ? I've done the command: sudo chmod go-r <dir> on my server, which rejected access to it. Now I can't work out how to grant access to everyone again? thanks
<abhilash> KM0201: RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<rethus> can someone tell me which the default-size for the ubuntu-font is?
<abhilash> KM0201: RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe Ralink
<rethus> in systemsettings
<abhilash> KM0201: I ran command sudo lshw -C network     vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<danny_> well crap in a hat!  At least I finally got my software firewall working right
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I am using a seperate partition for my encrypted home directory...  provided that i use the same password and login-data . Will I be able to reinstall my system and have my home-directory directly available? (I did this wiht non-encrypted home directories all the time.. but I don't know whether this works with an encrypted home directory..)
<abhilash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560941/ I've pasted my network configration, can anyone help to get my wireless running??
<KM0201> abhilash: no clue on that device, google shows a lot of problems w/ it...
<rethus> does anyone here still using ubuntu > 10.10? Would be great if such a user can post me a Screenshot (or type here) of the system-font-settings
<rethus> i didn't like the ubuntu-font :(
<syn3rgy> Is the Sandy Bridge architecture going to be fully supported in Natty 11.04. As of now I need to build the graphics stack from source (2.6.37 Mesa, libdrm, xf86-video-intel, and libva )
<abhilash> KM0201: Oh i'm stuck man:( no wireless at work an stuff, in my home i can use mobile broadband and wired..........
<abhilash> KM0201: Hey how do i get wireless inf from windows 7?? i dual boot
<KM0201> abhilash: honestly, i have no idea....
<alpha> hi there
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Is there anything wrong with the syntax of this dhcp3 entry for pxe booting of the client in question? I get config file not found. http://pastebin.com/0F8E5TfZ
<ComradeHaz`> Using the info on http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/PXELINUX
<KM0201> abhilash: does the machine have any internet at all, under Linux?
<jfalvarez> hey, somebody know how to change permissions when a virtualbox shared folder is auto mounted?
<enav> norming joomla adicts
<enav> jfalvarez: ye ssure
<vs-hs> jfalvarez: :O
<enav> jfalvarez: open  VBox panel
<jfalvarez> enav: k
<enav> jfalvarez: select your virtual machine, and clcin on settings
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, guys, how do I find the NIC type I have as described on this page: http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg23509.html
<enav> jfalvarez:go to shared folders
<jfalvarez> enav: yeah I'm there
<enav> jfalvarez: add the folder that you want to share
<jfalvarez> enav: yeah, but the when I set auto mount, the permissions are odd, I mean, vbosf group and 644 ;\
<enav> jfalvarez: those folder will be permanent
<justpro> test
<jfalvarez> enav: I think I'll uncheck auto mount and mount this myself in the fstab
<jfalvarez> enav: thank you
<guest> tomorrow is chinese new year ,the spring festival！  :-)
<enav> well i want rice rolls for breakfast
<Abhinav1> I want to remove Universal Access Preferences icon from my gnome-panel but every time I remove that, I comes again.. How to remove that... although I tried to restore the panel also but that is also not working..
<jfalvarez> enav: nom nom nom
<enav> nom nom
<guest> enav, Hmm，chinese would not eat rice in that day, they eat meat and fish instead
<enav> Abhinav1:  open startup programs and unchek remember session programs before close
<snimavat> it would be great if some one can help me with this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596928 plz reply on forum
<snimavat> so it would be helpful to others too
<geemee> Hi folks. Is there a way similar to uptime that I can see how long a service has been running?
<ComradeHaz`> geemee: htop displays that
<dnivra> hello. is there any way that i can detect a audio/video player running in ubuntu(rhythmbox, amarok, vlc etc)? it could be any player, not just the ones listed above-should be able to detect them. any ideas how?
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, no, that's not what you mean
<ComradeHaz`> (geemee)
<ktwo> what do you mean by "detect them"?
<ComradeHaz`> Probably best just to inspect logs, geemee, and see when it last started.
<ComradeHaz`> guys, how do I find the NIC type I have, as described on this page: http://www.mail-archive.com/ltsp-discuss@lists.sourceforge.net/msg23509.html
<dnivra> of course i mean writing a program and interacting with them too if possible. But first i need to know which player is/are currently running. i know few individual players have dbus interfaces but that'd mean i'd need to individually check whether each of them is running. any global way of detecting if an audio/video player is active?
<Sourav> hey guys
<Sourav> tell me some1 how to call , what application to use . like gtalk in windows
<Abhinav1> I want to remove Universal Access Preferences icon from my gnome-panel but every time I remove that, I comes again.. How to remove that... although I tried to restore the panel also but that is also not working..
<skutr3> hey i installed java and it says its out of date
<skutr3> can someone help
<livingdaylight> maybe someone has an idea: every time I shut down or reboot i get a dialog pop up telling me that a program is still running/not ended. Is there a way of figuring out wha tthat is and how to disable it?
<livingdaylight> It reads: A program is still running: Unknown Not responding Waiting for the program to finish. Interrupting the program may cause you to lose work.
<etidhor> i need help to write a command promt and boot from it
<jrib> livingdaylight: use ps to find programs still being run by your user?
<skutr3> i downloaded java and its says im out of date can anyone help me??????
<livingdaylight> jrib, how?
<jrib> skutr3: what is "it" in your sentence?
<snimavat> Right click context menu auto click : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596928 seems this issue would force me to leave ubuntu and go back to win
<skutr3> yes jrib
<jrib> livingdaylight: ps -u your_username
<bazhang> !here | snimavat
<ubottu> snimavat: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> skutr3: what do you mean by "it" in your sentence?
<skutr3> java test applet jrib
<snimavat> Auto clicks on right click context menu,
<etidhor> i need help to write shell?? who can help or give source  only c++
<snimavat> when I do a right click, ubuntu will be over smart and will autoclick on a context menu option
<bazhang> snimavat, more details than that please
<snimavat> just as mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596928
<livingdaylight> jrib, loads of services, how do I identify which is causing the issue?
<jrib> livingdaylight: make educated guesses, kill, see if problem persists
<dnivra> !ot | etidhor
<ubottu> etidhor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snimavat> No matter how fast I press and release the right click button, it will select the first option on the menu as soon as I release it
<skutr3> jrib:  it is the java test applet
<etidhor> how to install grub to usb i used grub-install but it said cant read stage1
<skutr3> jrib: it says im out of date
<jrib> skutr3: link?
<snimavat> thts the issue i am facing since day first
<skutr3> jrib: http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<jrib> snimavat: did you find a bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com?
<livingdaylight> jrib, i'm told it could likely be compiz but don't know how to resolve it one way or another. I've tried killing processes using system monitor but problem persists
<dnivra> etidhor: why do you want to install grub to usb?
<snimavat> nope
<jrib> livingdaylight: then it's not what you killed.  Kill something else
<etidhor> yes
<snimavat> let me
<dnivra> etidhor: why do you want to install grub to usb? what's the reason?
<etidhor> i want test little os on usb
<livingdaylight> what's polkit-gnome-au?
<etidhor> text based os
<jrib> livingdaylight: pastebin what you have open
<skutr3> jrib:   you there/
<dnivra> etidhor: so why not make a live usb and grub should be installed by default.
<jrib> skutr3: how did you install java?
<dnivra> etidhor: or whatever bootloader that os you want to test uses.
<skutr3> jrib: through software centre
<etidhor> startup disk creator doesnt mount iso
<jrib> skutr3: what package?
<skilz> anyone know how I can increase my nvidia fan speed?
<livingdaylight> jrib, output: http://pastebin.com/HZYwcury
<livingdaylight> jrib, thx
<Guest96299>  i just installed kubuntu 10.10.  I resized the kde start bar and centered it on the screen, but after reboot/login it is no longer center and is justified to the left of the screen.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<snimavat> jrib: any idea?
<dnivra> etidhor: whatever OS you want to run as a live USB, best you ask in the appropriate channel. or you could test using virtual box if you have sufficient ram.
<snimavat> what could be wrong
<skutr3> jrib: jdk and jre 6
<jrib> snimavat: I suggested you find a bug report
<yogurtur> join #drupal-media
<dnivra> !vbox | etidhor
<ubottu> etidhor: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<skutr3> jrib: brb
<snimavat> dont find any similar bug report
<snimavat> i cant find]
<jrib> livingdaylight: close the "regular" programs you have open one by one, then see if when you go to shutdown it still has the message.  i.e. chromium, firefox, etc.
<etidhor> my ram is the best
<nicofs> How do i connect to a WPA2 secured network via console?
<snimavat> jrib: no such bug report found
<huMz0> Hi, anyone knows in the Ubuntu alternative cd what's the default encryption algorithm that it uses for LVM encryption?
<ChristianAdamski> Hey, after update on a remote v-server, I cannot login via ssh anymore. /var/log/auth says " cannot open as standard input: Permission denied" - help?
<yogurtur> hello all, i'm looking for help to include livestream videos, maybe using Media: video Flotsam, but i don't find for D7
<skutr3> jrib: back
<skutr3> jrib: what do i need to do?
<livingdaylight> jrib, normally I shut chrome and FF and tweetdeck down before aiming to reboot/shutdown... so, i know its not those programs... its like its something else hanging
<etidhor> but i still need help to install grub to my usb
<jrib> skutr3: "jdk" and "jre 6" are not names of packages
<jrib> livingdaylight: make sure
<skutr3> jrib: what do you mean by package?
<jrib> skutr3: the thing you install
<livingdaylight> jrib, I sometimes have 2 or 3 instances of MT4 open, and again, even though I have 'em closed, i get that programs is running dialog.
<skutr3> jdk 6u 23
<skutr3> jrib
<jrib> snimavat: this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/681567
<skutr3> jrib: that isnt the one i have though i think i got jdk 6u22
<jrib> skutr3: pastebin the contents of "about:plugins" in firefox
<skilz> It seems your card isn't officialy supported in NVClock yet.
<skilz> The reason can be that your card is too new.
<skilz> If you want to try it anyhow [DANGEROUS], use the option -f to force the setting(s).
<snimavat> may be, this one is already mentioned in the forum thread
<skutr3> jrib: http://pastebin.com/4bWfwdQk
<livingdaylight> jrib, on the list I see explorer. exe and don't know what it is. I feel as though there is some windows crap running that sin't switching off
<skilz> Whats the worst that can happen? Im trying to increase my fan speed
<snimavat> but it looks almost the same issue
<snimavat> jrib:
<jrib> skutr3: locate libnpjp2.so
<Anubis> livingdaylight: maube wine is installed ??
<Anubis> *maybe
<skutr3> jrib: in plugins?
<jrib> skutr3: in a terminal
<livingdaylight> Anubis, it is, wouldn't that be wineserver... i see hre explorer.exe what is that?
<nicofs> How do i connect to a WPA2 secured network via console?
<bazhang> !wifi | nicofs read this please
<ubottu> nicofs read this please: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> snimavat: I would follow that bug report
<Anubis> livingdaylight: explorer.exe is the main component from windows OS. do you run windows explorer on wine ?
<chad_> is there a gui for dns
<livingdaylight> Anubis, no
<skutr3> jrib: i cant get into my usr folder
<snimavat> :(
<snimavat> thts what i can do
<skutr3> jrib: on terminal
<jrib> skutr3: why are you trying to?
<skutr3> acess plugins
<jrib> skutr3: personally, I'd rule out hardware issues
<snimavat> nyway
<snimavat> jrig: thnx
<snimavat> jrib: thnx
<skutr3> jrib: im trying to get to firefox plugins
<jrib> snimavat: personally, I'd rule out hardware issues
<Anubis> livingdaylight: if i remember well when i 'played' with wine explorer.exe was installed and i was able to run windows explorer.
<livingdaylight> Anubis, hope I don't have some stupid virus
<jrib> skutr3: just run the locate command
<snimavat> jrib: rule out?
<skutr3> jrib: which is?
<Anubis> livingdaylight: i hope so.
<jrib> snimavat: yeah, see if it happens with a different mouse.  Or see if that mouse displays the behavior on a different OS
<jrib> skutr3: locate libnpjp2.so
<Anubis> livingdaylight: if you want to run somw windows apps use virtualbox.
<snimavat> jrib: nope, the mouse works fine with my win xp, its just ubuntu which has issues
<skutr3> jrib: ok
<skutr3> jrib: now what
<Anubis> you'll need some space on your hard drive and at least 2.5GB of RAM
<livingdaylight> Anubis, not running any windows apps except MT4 and I'm running that on wine
<jrib> skutr3: tell me the output
<skutr3> jrib: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<jrib> skutr3: dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<livingdaylight> Anubis, I'm also running OmNovia which is a chat room type application like Gomeeting from FF
<skutr3> jrib: ok
<JewkanoB> anybody good with gparted?
<jrib> !anybody | JewkanoB
<ubottu> JewkanoB: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skutr3> jrib: now what>
<motz> Hi, I can't connect to the internet. Can somebody help me?
<jrib> skutr3: tell me the outpu
<nicofs> bazhang, that's not exactly conclusive... i somehow can't connect using "iwconfig ra0 essid ESSID mode managed key s:PASSWORD" - dhclient won't find any IP offer...
<KevinB> hello all!
<JewkanoB> i do what i want ubot :p
<Anubis> i see
<skutr3> jrib: dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<old_roger> exit
<jrib> JewkanoB: well ubottu is trying to tell you how you can get help
<KevinB> someone ever had problem with libgnutls and verifying Verisign cert?
<jrib> skutr3: that's the input you typed, I need the output you got back
<kumaanki> @KM0201: I followed the link which you gave, i downloaded the file from ati website and before installing the new driver i deactivated the old one
<kumaanki> still it's not working
<skutr3> jrib: sun-java6-bin: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<JewkanoB> the thing is i cloned my hard drive i made the partitions but it wont fully boot
<KM0201> kumaanki: i really don't know.
<Tanvir> Hello everybody, does anybody know how to update from svn with Cron? Why I manually do that, I go to that directory and use "svn update", now I want do that automatically with Cron. Please help.
<KevinB> I ran, gnutls-cli failed, whereas openssl does check everything s ok
<KM0201> kumaanki: it was just a suggestion.
<adi11> hi all. where do you paste files in here?
<JewkanoB> so im guessing i think i need to change the drive letters to C
<Tanvir> *when
<Anubis> motz: check your cable, gateway and dns servers
<kumaanki> hmm...ok. thanks
<JewkanoB> so can u change drive letters with gparted is my question
<jrib> skutr3: sun-java6-bin is the corresponding name of the package then.  What does « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin » return (use paste.ubuntu.com)?
<jrib> JewkanoB: linux doesn't use drive letters
<JewkanoB> im cloning a windows system :p
<jrib> JewkanoB: ask ##windows about drive letters
<JewkanoB> fine -_-
<skutr3> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560964/
<jrib> skutr3: then you have the latest version available in the official repositories.  That's fine
<skutr3> jrib: it says update available though
<nicofs> I am connected to a wifi networ via console (iwconfig ra0 essid ...), ifconfig lists that i receive and send bytes - but dhclient can't get an IP... what's wrong?
<jrib> skutr3: I'm not sure what the update policy is in the partner repo, but for official packages, security patches are cherry-picked from updates.  If you don't want to use the partner repos, you probably have to install and maintain java yourself
<Anubis> nicofs:maybe some mac address restrictions on your wifi router ?
<nicofs> Anubis, could connect with the same device before
<nicofs> no change to the router
<nicofs> only thing is WPA2 and a password...
<ktwo> mh ive just created a lowercase and upper case folder with the same name on an NTFS drive - what happens when i read that hdd under windows again? :>
<loculinux> 1
<jrib> ktwo: easy way to find out :o
<ktwo> i dont have access to a windows box right now :| but i guess only one of these is shown, but which one lower or upper case?
<jrib> ktwo: I think both are shown, but I would avoid doing this
<MessedupHD> anyone know why my swapspace suddenly takes up the vast majority of my HD and I can't acces any of my data? and more importantly, how I can fix it?
<erUSUL> ktwo: man ntfs-3g --> section "Windows Filename Compatibility" « filenames are case sensi‐ tive and all characters are allowed except '/' and '\0'. This is perfectly legal on Windows,
<adi11> hi everybody. i have a very big problem that stalls my ubuntu. on X i cant do anything. nothing responds. CTRL+ALt+F1 i see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560968/
<adi11> anyone have anyidea what this means?
<adi11> i think is some kernel or grub issue.
<adi11> and my hdd keeps doing some strange noise
<erUSUL> adi11: errors in the sata/pata ports.
<erUSUL> adi11: buy a new drive and backup ASAP
<Nutty-Natty> adi11: did you add any new hardware recently?
<greppy> adi11: that looks like a hard drive problem.
<adi11> erSUL | do you think it might be a hardware prob
<adi11> its a old desktop of 2005
<gpc> adi11: anytime a HDD starts making "weird noises" it's a hardware problem
<adi11> i am in dual boot with XP
<Nutty-Natty> adi11: I'd change the cable first
<adi11> and there nothing hangs on
<erUSUL> adi11: well you can make sure consulting the libata error msgs page and comparing to your exact errors « dmesg | grep -i ata »
<adi11> the hdd is a sata cable
<erUSUL> adi11: but if the HD is making noises it leaves little doubts. the disk is daying
<erUSUL> adi11: but if the HD is making noises it leaves little doubts. the disk is dieing
<erUSUL> adi11: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<Nutty-Natty> erUSUL: one of mine in a mobile rack makes noises but it's usually the fan and not the HD
<adi11> ersul | http://paste.ubuntu.com/560971/
<erUSUL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nutty-Natty> tab doesn't work on webchat
<adi11> if the hdd is dying ... why is this happening only on ubuntu? my xp is going well for now.
<MessedupHD> anyone? I've tried testdisk...it says I have a bad cylinder somewhere, is there any way to recover the data?
<Synaptic> hello
<adac> anyone experience with gedit + latex?
<erUSUL> adi11: grep -i ata /var/log/messages
<adi11> ok
<Nutty-Natty> MessedupHD: have you looked in gparted?
<Synaptic> i have a problem with my ubutu, the problem is about the audio, i dont hear nothig and on alsamixer i have all at maximum and the correct soundcard is active
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bonjoyee> adi11: id say try different kernel/livecd
<adi11> i did.
<MessedupHD> yup...just a big ol' swapspace (158gig) also labelled as boot..and a couple of 5gig parts
<Nutty-Natty> Synaptic: you aren't using pulseaudio?
<adi11> i am on 9.10 now
<adi11> and is workin well untill now
<Synaptic> Nutty-Natty, i dont know how can i check it?
<greppy> adi11: it may be due to where the data is on the hdd, part of a disk can fail, the xp portion could be fine with the ubuntu partition having issues, if you had xp installed where ubuntu is, it could be having problems and ubuntu be fine.
<adi11> i am afraid  to do the updates
<Synaptic> packet pulseaudio result installed
<bonjoyee> adi11: but did you mount the hdd?
<pineapples> hey
<Nutty-Natty> Synaptic: I guess go to synaptic and look to see if pulseaudio is installed
<Synaptic> Nutty-Natty, packet pulseaudio result installed
<pineapples> helllo?
<pineapples> reply to me
<galamar> can't join #iphonedev????
<BluesKaj> Synaptic, first make sure the ctrls aren't muted with a M in the box at the bottom of the ctrls, us e the M key to unmute, if not then do you have pulseaudio installed?
<adi11> erUSUL |http://paste.ubuntu.com/560973/
<bonjoyee> adi11: normally the hdd manufacturers have a low level application to check the hdd integrity..try yours..that'll be the best bet!
<Nutty-Natty> Synaptic: there is a little configuration utility around called paconfig which is great in the event of dual sound cards - is that your situation?
<adi11> bonjoyee | no i didnt.
<MessedupHD> if I use gparted to change the sizes back to what they were, will my data be intact, or will it create new, empty parts over the apparent swapspace?
<adi11> greppy thanks
<Nutty-Natty> MessedupHD: I wouldn't like to comment
<erUSUL> adi11: the grep left out the actual error messages...
<Synaptic> BluesKaj, what ctrls you mean?
<Synaptic> so what box?
<erUSUL> adi11: the error is in the ata2 port
<Synaptic> alsamixer box?
<adi11> i think i can change the ata port
<erUSUL> adi11: can you post the whole file ? use pastebinit
<adi11> its the red cable?
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<adi11> right
<Synaptic> BluesKaj, there are "00" not "MM"
<MessedupHD> yea, I haven't been able to find anything in the forums either...but gutted about this...are there any recovery tools that anyone could suggest? there's ~100gig o data on there I'd like to get back before binning it
<feyd> Is it possible to listen to an MPD server from a remote location? I know you can manage the library, but can you stream the output
<Tom22> Hello. can someone help me ? I've done the command: sudo chmod go-r <dir> on my server, which rejected access to it. Now I can't work out how to grant access to everyone again? thanks
<adi11> erUSUL | http://paste.ubuntu.com/560977/
<adi11> is this right?
<erUSUL> adi11: nope ... « pastebinit /var/log/messages »
<Nutty-Natty> MessedupHD: How did it get messed up? are the pins okay or did you drop it or anything?
<adi11> 1 sek
<jrib> Tom22: change the '-' to a '+'
<jrib> !permissions > Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22, please see my private message
<Nutty-Natty> ..sudo chmod +x
<feyd> Can MPD stream output to remote clients?
<napster> I've installed plymouth-theme-sabily on my system. But theme doesn't changed. How can I change it?
<jrib> napster: use update-alternatives to set the one you want, then run update-initramfs -u
<adi11> erUSUL | http://pastebin.com/zXtarnCg
<Tom22> jrib thanks :)
<MessedupHD> I May have dropped it...heavy weekend, but I'm not too sure...I'm pretty sure its the partition table though, gparted's telling me I have /dev/sdd1 as linux-swap "143.19GB (only dashes under used/unused)...an extended part at /dev/sdd2 (5.86) part of which is /dev/2dd5 set as  linux-swap at 5.86GB...nothing showing up as used/unused...and sdd3 & 4 just aren't there
<Diverdude> Is hyperthreading actually not just a virtualization of parallel processes? I mean, a CPU with hyperthreading is still just a single core, so i guess hyperthreading needs to schedule anyway somehow, so whats the gain ? Why is hyper threading good?
<Tom22> jrib how would I make it so that, when accessing the folder over samba, I need to use the machine's login to access it from another pc?
<jrib> !samba | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> Tom22: might also try #samba
<Synaptic> how cani run: alsaconfig ?
<MessedupHD> is there any way to mount swapspace as ext3 and see if I can pick through what's there?
<feyd> Synaptic: install it
<Synaptic> feyd, with what pack?
<Nutty-Natty> what is output of cat /etc/fstab ?
<erUSUL> adi11: it looks like they are medium errors bad blocks? so it may be the case that the disk is dieing. System>Admin...>Disk utility. what is the smart status ?
<wn1zid> Please deposit you're  microsoft products to you're  local green box trash receptacle and thank you for using Ubuntu Linux.
<napster> jrib: Can you elaborate a little bit on it? It seems like I'm about to run update-alternatives for the first time. Can I PM you?
<feyd> Synaptic: from synaptic manager
<adi11> ok
<Synaptic> there arent pack called alsaconf
<Tom22> jrib thanks
<feyd> Synaptic: hang on
<chad_> how do you change your domain name
<adi11> erUSUL |disk is healthy
<jrib> napster: just run « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth »
<erUSUL> adi11: number of badblocks?
<erUSUL> bad sectors
<Synaptic> feyd,  ?
<Synaptic> hang on?
<feyd> Synaptic: I said to hang on yes, get alsa-utils
<napster> jrib: let me try
<Synaptic> feyd, alsa-utils is installed
<bonjoyee> adi11: it could simply be a kernel issue...try booting with the nodma kernel option...or try earlier kernel version if available..
<A_J> o/ all, i screwed up my ubuntu by a failed install of opera..
<A_J> what can i do to fix it ?
<feyd> Synaptic: got me then, try gnome-alsamixer
<erUSUL> A_J: define " screwed up my ubuntu " ?
<A_J> well it hangs and freezes erUSUL,
<erUSUL> A_J: why do you think it has to do with the failed install?
<HalfMoon> I have done this before but I forget how:  I have a directory for a mount point $HOME/mnt/dir and the owner are user:user, when I mount a CIFS share, the owner/group change to root:root.  anyone know how I fixed this before so the owner:group stay as the user?
<A_J> well during the opera insall this mornin it hung, and since then it's giving problems
<novito> hi: what a d before the permission means? like this: drwxr-xr-x
<sipior> novito: "directory"
<novito> sipior: thanks
<A_J> erUSUL, anything i can do....
<erUSUL> A_J: is there something in the logs when the hangs/freezes happen?
<Synaptic> all command ar at the maximun on alsamixer and gnome-alsamixer
<skilz> can I edit my xorg.conf or will it stuff something
<Synaptic> but no audio
<A_J> i try to access the logs, it hangs
<A_J> try to do anything it hangs
<Synaptic> please help me with audio configuration
<adac> erUSUL, Do you have experience with latex and gedit?
<adi11> erUSUL | sorry i got disconnected
<A_J> erUSUL does ubuntu come with a repair option
<adi11> erUSUL so what do you think?
<rohitnikcool> why does the exaile player shoutcast list doesn't appear? ,plz help.
<rohitnikcool> why does the exaile player shoutcast list doesn't appear? ,plz help.
<erUSUL> adac: not much i ususally use lyx or emacs
<erUSUL> adac: no
<adi11> http://pastebin.com/zXtarnCg
<rohitnikcool> why does the exaile player shoutcast list doesn't appear? ,plz help.
<Pici> rohitnikcool: Please don't repeat.
<DaGeek247> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> adi11: as i said it looks like bad sectors on the drive. if smart is ok it may be enough to do a fsck with badblocks options
<rohitnikcool> Pici:sorry
<erUSUL> adi11: "man e2fsck" do it from a livecd
<A_J> erUSUL any idea what can i do ?
<erUSUL> A_J: without knowing the couse of the problem is hard to know what to do
<A_J> perhaps a failed deb installation
<A_J> it had destabilized the system
<sipior> A_J: that is highly unlikely. the failed install is almost certainly the result of the instability, not a cause.
<skilz> im trying to install a game, Quake Wars, it says enter the path where files will be installed. What should I enter?
<skilz> ./usr/bin ?
<DaGeek247> skilz :  /op/gamename
<A_J> sipior shd i re=-install ?
<skilz> whats /op?
<DaGeek247> its were lots of my apps are installed.
<sipior> A_J: without understanding the problem, why do you believe that would solve the problem?
<skilz> why not /games ?
<A_J> sipior that normally fixes t
<DaGeek247> do you have a /games folder?
<A_J> it*
<sipior> A_J: is the crashing behaviour a recent phenomenon.
<skilz> or /usr/share/games/?
<A_J> anyway, the comp is on, anything u want me to type in ?
<adac> erUSUL, Ok i see. So i will try emacs + autex then. erUSUL i already installed emacs, shouldn't there be an .emacs file within my home dir?
<DaGeek247> it was just a suggestion. put it where you want.
<A_J> yea, sipior after a failed install of a deb package
<Flynsarmy> I'm trying to forward mail sent to a specific address on my server to my gmail account. After following teh tutorial here http://support.tigertech.net/unix-mail-delivery I no longer get bounceback emails but it still doesn't forward to gmail account.a ny ideas?
<sipior> A_J: just reinstall your system. it will make you feel better if nothing else, and you don't appear to be eager to diagnose the issue.
<erUSUL> adac: maybe in ~/.emacs.d/ ?
<A_J> i do, sipior i'm a linux noob
 * A_J is willing to do whatever sipior says, to fix his system
<adac> erUSUL, No it is also not there
<codemagician> how do I format a USB pen to FAT32 from the bash shell?
<skilz> FATAL ERROR: Couldn't load fs.chk
<sipior> A_J: is there any pattern to the machine crashing? is the machine reachable externally after a crash of the display? how exactly did the package installation fail?
<erUSUL> adac: choose Options>Save options
<goodman> hello
<DaGeek247> hi
<adac> erUSUL, clicked on that, no luck
<goodman> Da Geek... why do only few ppl respond here?
<syn3rgy> Will Sandy Bridge CPUs work fully with Natty?
<DaGeek247> this is support channel.
<KM0201> goodman: most people respond to questions not "hi"
<Pici> !natty | syn3rgy
<MACscr> how can i remove all evolution software on my pc without having to individually remove each package
<ubottu> syn3rgy: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<A_J> ok sipior, the crashes normally occour when i go on-line.. the whole machince frezes after the hang.. the mouse frezes and nothin works.. also after that i'm unable to boot into the bios after a short while after that, perhaps a few minutes...  The Package failed idk why, it apparantly hung the way it hangs now.. only the screen turned grey scale
<MACscr> seems to be a lot of stuff with it
<KM0201> MACscr: sudo apt-get remove evolution evolution-common  (I believe removes everything)
<sipior> A_J: what were you doing immediately before installing the package? what error was returned by the package installer?
<MACscr> KM0201: unfortunately it doesnt
<DaGeek247> goodman, us ubuntu users chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MACscr> there are still like 15 more packages
<syn3rgy> ubottu thx
<sipior> A_J: and what do you mean by "unable to boot into the bios"? the machines doesn't even reach POST?
<mbeierl> A_J: I'd almost recommend running a complete memcheck.  It sounds vaguely like you might have bad ram.  That is one cause for "random hangs"
<A_J> sipior noting actually, comp was ideling
<A_J> mbeierl the ram is new
<KM0201> MACscr: hmm, has always worked OK for me
<mbeierl> A_J: all the more reason to suspect it.
<sipior> A_J: mbeierl's suggestion has merit, regardless of whether the memory was new.
<MACscr> i finally got it, no biggie. Just had to remove a few extras
<A_J> how can i do a memtest, i saw a menu when i booted some time back
<sipior> A_J: and since you mention it, when exactly was the ram installed?
<mbeierl> A_J: see it is also possible that the ram and your motherboard do not like each other.  These things can be quick sensitive
<KM0201> A_J: it shoul be on your main grub men
<A_J> how do i acess that ?
<A_J> the grub menu
<mbeierl> there's a key that you need to press with grub2... never remember it.
<KM0201> A_J: i take it you don't dual boot... just hit left shift when the machine starts booting.
<kermit> is it possible to get scrollwheel emulation on a recent dell laptop's touch pad?
<A_J> f10 ?
<KM0201> A_J: no
<erUSUL> mbeierl: shift
<gdoteof> anyone know about extracting saved passwords from evolution?  i need to give someone the outgoing smtp server password we use here
<abhinav_singh>  i just had a ssh session on another computer...i want to delete that from my known hosts ...how to do that
<gdoteof> and no one has it written anymore
<mbeierl> A_J: press and hold down the shift key starting at the bios screen during the boot up process
<mbeierl> erUSUL: thanks :)
<A_J> kk thank you.. mbeierl
<A_J> i'll do a mem test and brb
<root> hi
<sipior> gdoteof: maybe ask the person running the smtp server...
<mbeierl> A_J: I hate to say it, but running a thorough memcheck can take many hours.  It's the type of thing you would typically do overnight.
<rohitnikcool> why my exaile player Shoutcast Radio list doesn't appear
<mbeierl> A_J: further reading, if you're interested: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FaultyHardware
<gdoteof> sipior: that is a helluva bigger pain than trying to find it on my hd
<amit> m new on ubutnu,how to remove temp file in ubuntu as i in window simply typing temp or %temp%.
<erUSUL> amit: what temp file?
<HalfMoon> I have done this before but I forget how:  I have a directory for a mount point $HOME/mnt/dir, the owner/group are user:user, when I mount a CIFS share, the owner/group change to root:root.  anyone know how to keep the owner:group as the user once mounted?  My older systems that this works on do not have the mountpoint in fstab.
<sipior> gdoteof: only if you make the assumption that the password exists on your hard drive in a form you can read.
<rohitnikcool> amit: use software called sweeper
<rohitnikcool> why my exaile player Shoutcast Radio list doesn't appear
<nexes> amit: Linux uses /tmp
<gdoteof> sipior: it must; since i transmit it every day
<amit> thanx to all
<goltoof> amit:  just be sure not to delete the whole /tmp folder
<leifmadsen> hey all, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 server (64-bit) onto a server, which has a small 10" IBM B&W monitor attached to it. The first couple of screens are fine, but then when I go to do the install it switches to a resolution the screen can't handle. Is there a way to install in pure-text mode?
<rohitnikcool> Plzzzzzzz Help . . why my exaile player Shoutcast Radio list doesn't appear.
<amit> rohitnikcool:i onced installed sweeper and i deleted all orphand files and after it i also deleted its back up then after my system wouldnot booted
<mbeierl> leifmadsen: I believe the alternate CD has the text mode installer
<gdoteof> sipior: they are encrypted.  i found it with seahorse
<amit> rohitnikool:so i an not using sweeper
<leifmadsen> mbeierl: oh there is an alternate CD? ok I'll look for that.
<shcherbak> abhinav_singh: you there?
<abhinav_singh> yup
<billmania> Where should I start looking for a problem with gdm after upgrading to 10.10 64 bit desktop?
<abhinav_singh> shcherbak
<KM0201> mbeierl: i thought the server install cd's, were basically alt cd's?
<mbeierl> leifmadsen: yes.  it does not have the live cd capability, but has a bunch more, including text installer, on the alt cd
<rohitnikcool> amit: you should select the files in sweeper, another option is use ubuntu tweak which is very safe
<shcherbak> abhinav_singh: go to .ssh
<shcherbak> abhinav_singh: cd ~/.ssh/
<goltoof> is there a way to create a bootable usb from command line?
<mbeierl> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<leifmadsen> mbeierl: gotcha -- where can I search for that disk? The website doesn't give me that option (so I presume I need to browse the repo directly)
<leifmadsen> perfect
<leifmadsen> thanks!
<A_J|> mbeierl how long does a memtest take for 2modules of 2gb each
<sacarlson> billmania: I don't look for problems,, problems just find me
<amit> rohitnikcool:thanx
<billmania> sacarlson: :-D
<rohitnikcool> amit:welcome
<abhinav_singh> i have done it shcherbak..any way thanks for your help...i have deleted the entry
<mbeierl> A_J|: the problem with quoting you a length of time is that I don't know how long it takes for your memory to exhibit the signs of a problem.  I'd recommend leaving it running for at least 4 hours, if not overnight.
<rohitnikcool> Plzzzzzzz Help . . why my exaile player Shoutcast Radio list doesn't appear.
<DaGeek247> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mbeierl> KM0201: so, according to the info bot, the alt is more than just server cd...  good to get confirmation on that :)
<KM0201> mbeierl: i've used the alt. cd lots of times, its a desktop cd.. i'm not aware of it installing a server.. i dunno.. guess he'll find out.
<rohitnikcool> Plzzzzzzz Help . . why my exaile player Shoutcast Radio list doesn't appear.
<goltoof> !repeat | rohitnikcool
<ubottu> rohitnikcool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sipior> rohitnikcool: asking every minute is only going to get you ignored.
<mbeierl> KM0201: sorry - I did not know he was looking to install the server.  I assumed desktop .. bad for me
<sipior> or kicked, i suppose.
<KM0201> mbeierl: yeah, that was the whole point of the discussion i think.
<KM0201> lol
<shcherbak> abhinav_singh: for future, either: echo "" > ~/.ssh/known_hosts (all remover), or mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts ~/.ssh/known_hosts_bu before "experimantal" session, and move back after.
<goltoof> rohitnikcool: stop wasting your time here and look on google
<abhinav_singh> ohay okay man..i was just trying screen command over ssh
<mbeierl> KM0201: and he left... I just re-read his post .  I misunderstood he was trying to install on a "server" not "server cd".  dangit.  I hope he comes back and I can clarify
<abhinav_singh> shcherbak
<ucenik14> mama
<ucenik14> more zc
<mbeierl> goltoof: did you end up trying a surface scan on your passport drive?
<ucenik14> heyyyy
<ucenik14> pisite be
<ucenik14> mama vi da a ebm
<DaGeek247> hi
<ucenik14> ej
<ucenik14> hi
<ucenik14> where are you from
<ucenik14> ?
<FloodBot2> ucenik14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaGeek247> :p somewhere
<ucenik14> fuck you man
<sipior> ucenik14: easy there, tiger.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  unfortunately not, it was taking way too long, .01% every minute.  so i went ahead and reformatted it to ext3
<DaGeek247> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<goltoof> mbeierl: i just need to reinstall my system, it's good enough of a backup for now.. once i reinstall i'll re-resurface :)
<mbeierl> goltoof: I knew it was going to take a LONG time...  that's why I was hesitant to recommend it.  With ext3, though, I'm not sure it's going to be readable by your PS3.  Unless that doesn't matter
<mbeierl> goltoof: right.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  PS3 doesnt' read usb 3.0 anyway, wish i knew that before i bought it
<francis__> hello..
<francis__> im a newbie...
<mbeierl> goltoof: even better!  that explains that!  Btw, I've been using NTFS with ubuntu and have not seen issues anything like what you saw yesterday.
<mbeierl> !ask | francis
<ubottu> francis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mbeierl> francis__: welcome to the channel, btw...
<goltoof> mbeierl:  have you tried accessing it in a windows system?
<francis__> ok..thank you
<mbeierl> goltoof: which way... using the NTFS both under windows and Linux?  Yes.
<goltoof> mbeierl:  i've used ntfs drives before and never had it either, probably something to do with the drive
<mbeierl> goltoof: agreed.
<francis__> im using ubuntu 10.10 desktop...
<goltoof> mbeierl:  is there a faster surface scanner than badblocks?
<mbeierl> goltoof: I'll check.  that one checks each sector individually.
<compdoc> goltoof, that does take a long time to run. you could try booting from the drive maker's util diskette
<francis__> im using ubuntu 10.10 desktop...and i tried the live cd of the netbook version.. i really like the searchbox tool is very functional.. is there anyway that i can get something like that on my desktop version?
<compdoc> spinrite is great if its a drive thats smaller than 1TB
<goltoof> compdoc:  it's 1tb :)
<compdoc> its too to run then
<shcherbak> francis__: install ubuntu-netbook
<compdoc> he really needs to update that program
<mbeierl> goltoof: you could check to see if the drive supports SMART and use that occasionally: sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda
<mbeierl> I mean /dev/sdb
<francis__> netbook really sucks, i just like the searchbox
<shcherbak> francis__: searchbox? you mean in panel?
<goltoof> any way to use usb-creator from cli?
<shcherbak> francis__: maybe ppa, look for applet or indicators.
<francis__> <shcherbak> yes. the searchbox in the panel of the netbook edition
<francis__> <shcherbak> have you tried the netbook edition/
<francis__> ?
<francis__> <shcherbak> its searchbox is like those of windows 7
<shcherbak> francis__: for 30 seconds in total...
<shcherbak> francis__: have seen this, I am saying that you need to look for
<nicofs> How do i connect to a WPA2 secured network? although i am connected (ifconig shows traffic: received and sent bytes), dhclient can't get any IP...
<francis__> <shcherbak>  ok... hehe so you've seen it, so you know when i say that it sucks..
<Oer> goltoof, sudo usb-creator-gtk
<shcherbak> francis__: applet and indicators in ppa (private repos), someone most likely decided to write it already.
<Paulo39> hi there
<BluesKaj> francis__, look in your package manager for searchbar plasma widget
<mbeierl> goltoof: I've found that you can do destructive (will run faster) as long as your ok to reformat after, with a higher block-at-a-time count like so: badblocks -b 4096 -c 98304 -p 0 -w -s /dev/sdb where -b is the clock size and -c is the number of blocks...
<mbeierl> c/clock/block/
<goltoof> Oer:  i was thinking to turn a drive into a bootable disc from cli, without using the gui
<goltoof> Oer:  thx anyway
<shcherbak> BluesKaj: nice, but does it work with gnome-panel?
<goltoof> mbeierl:  too bad i already backed everything up on it, will do after reinstall
<goltoof> dropping off to reinstall now, behave you crazy kids
<mbeierl> goltoof: when you have time to let it run .... ciao
<probme> I am having problem with nvidia card. i saw multimedia that it is not showing any devices. Why is this problem please? I know That Optimus nvidia does not support in Linux but Should it not show the device?
<francis__>  BluesKaj: plasma widget is only for kde not for gnome right/
<BluesKaj> shcherbak,  not sure but it's worth a try isn't it ?
<francis__> ?
<BluesKaj> one would think there's a gnome equivalent
<Paulo39> i use compiz settings to get a diferent wallpaper in each virtual desktop, to do that, i had to unable "show desktop" in gconf-editor > /apps/nautilus/preferences. Now i want to see on my desktop, my folders and files, how do i do that?
<francis__> now that's another question... is there a gnome equivalent of kde's plasma widget?
<colo-work> hi
<DaGeek247> hi
<Parsi> guys, i've a .dd image, can i mount it?
<colo-work> how can I get networkmanager to fall back to IPv4ll auto-configuration in case DHCP requests time out?
<colo-work> (Ubuntu 10.04)
<VCoolio> Paulo39: install screenlets, then folderview-screenlet from gnome-look.org and run that
<colo-work> Parsi, sure, using mount -o loop. if it's a dump of a whole drive (with a partition table, that is) you need to adjust some additional parameters, like the starting offset
<Aikar> anyone know how to get evolution working with Exchange 2010 mapi doesnt seem to just lags/freezes up evo
<erUSUL> Parsi: a image made with dd? of a disk or of a partition
<Parsi> erUSUL: i think it's a disk image
<Parsi> "mount -t ext2 -o loop Robotino_CF_Image_V22_20101201.dd /mnt" returns error
<Parsi> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<induz> I have ultrathin 2.5 inch HD with fiber looking connector, how can i connect it to my computer
<erUSUL> Parsi: sudo losetup image.dd ; sudo partx /dev/loop0 ;
<probme> I am having problem with nvidia card. i saw multimedia that it is not showing any devices. Why is this problem please? I know That Optimus nvidia does not support in Linux but Should it not show the device?
<compdoc> induz, you have a brand and model number?
<erUSUL> Parsi: partx should find the partitions and create the devices for them
<induz> my computer is Lucid Lynx on Dell dimension
<compdoc> of the drive
<Parsi> erUSUL: loop: can't get info on device Robotino_CF_Image_V22_20101201.dd: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Sub_Zero> I've got a set of rar archives. The extentions are .001 .002 and so forth. When highlighting them all 'extract here' does not appear. How can I extract these files?
<induz> compdoc, its fujistsu from Dell Optiplx sx270
<Paulo39> VCoolio, thanks
<nicofs> I want to install (x)ubuntu on a device that has no internet connection... can i "just download" the packages needed for (x)ubuntu-desktop and save them to a pen drive and put that into the target device? (a minimal ubuntu is already up and running, so dpkg is there. sadly, both devices have differing architectures x86 -> ARM )
<erUSUL> Parsi: :/
<Parsi> Sub_Zero: install winrar via Wine
<Parsi> erUSUL: :/ what's wrong?
<Paulo39> VCoolio, the only way to install folderview-screenlets is from gnome-look.org or does it have some dedicated repo?
<erUSUL> Parsi: no idea
<xangua> Sub_Zero: maybe with hoz-gui
<colo-work> Sub_Zero, install unrar (it may be called unrar-nonfree), run unrar x yourfirstfile.001
<BluesKaj> Sub_Zero, install unp , it uncompresses almost any type of files
<Sub_Zero> Thanks I'll try those solutions now
<erUSUL> Parsi: try --> sudo losetup -f image.dd ; sudo partx /dev/loop0 ;
<Sub_Zero>  cat isoimage* > file.rar seems to work
<compdoc> fujistsu has a few of those. never seen one up close. expensive drives
<BluesKaj> Parsi, there many linux equivalents to windows apps , more than ppl realize , always bestr to do some research beforte recommending windows apps on wine
<Parsi> erUSUL: HDIO_GETGEO: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<induz> compdoc, its 2.5” Fujitsu
<haninani> hi
<erUSUL> Parsi: this time is partx failing?
<adac> erUSUL, I can't generate a pdf or a dvi out of my tex file wit emacs, can you probably help me to fix that?
<adac> I'm a n00b with emacs
<induz> compdoc, its 44 pin Fiber looking connector
<Parsi> hm, yes
<Parsi> erUSUL: yes
<jsebean> hello
<erUSUL> adac: what is the problem? "pdflatex file.tex" has allways worked for me
<DaGeek247> hi
<jsebean> I am having trouble with Kubuntu
<Gnea> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<erUSUL> adac: given that the tex distribution is installed...
<jsebean> lol ok ill join that channel :P
<sacarlson>  nicofs: this might come in handy: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<compdoc> induz, I use a lot of drives when I build servers. Be interesting to see how fast that thing is
<adac> erUSUL, ok i try that
<erUSUL> Parsi: well i hoped that partx will simplify the setup but you will have to figure out offsets and stuff for the partitions
<Parsi> erUSUL: how?
<rtdos> will i lose themed / random longins if i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 10.10 ?
<erUSUL> Parsi: http://varghese85-cs.blogspot.com/2008/11/mouting-partitions-with-losetup.html
<root__> eai
<nicofs> sacarlson, don't think so - target device has no cd and can't boot from usb
<Parsi> erUSUL: thank you
<Parsi> i'll try it
<sacarlson> nicofs: the media doesn't have to be a cd
<sacarlson> nicofs: you want to make a custom boot with already installed stuf?
<Jeruvy> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ray_> hi all
<VCoolio> Paulo39: sorry, was away, no just download and install via the screenlet manager
<goltoof> got a problem
<Strife89> Hello, all. I have an iBook G3 that I am trying to put an operating system on. It has only 128 MB of RAM, so I need something lightweight; and the CD-ROM drive is giving me trouble. So, I'm looking for a way to put a lightweight distro (preferably an Ubuntu derivative with a PPC port) on a flash stick and install from there.
<ray_> anyone having problems installing XBMC Media Center?
<goltoof> turns out you can't make a usb booter of 10.04 using 10.10 usb-creator-gtk .. haven't found a solution yet
<nicofs> sacarlson, the target device is ARM. the kernel resides seperate from the root file system... i need to build that root filesystem...
<pcypher> anyone got experience installing xbmc in legacy hardware?
<VCoolio> Paulo39: it will be extracted in ~/.screenlets and run from there, you can run without screenlets manager at startup using this command: python $HOME/.screenlets/AnotherFolderView/AnotherFolderViewScreenlet.py
<KM0201> !ppc | Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sacarlson> nicofs: maybe something like this remastersys http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<VCoolio> Paulo39: something like that, I see that's an alternative screenlet, but you get the idea
<induz> compdoc, I want the data out from that HD but it has a different connecting cable looking like Fiber [44pin]
<sacarlson> nicofs: I assume you already have a bootable system installed
<nicofs> sacarlson, ubuntu-minimal
<induz> compdoc, i can find the fujitsu HD # if u want to
<Parsi> erUSUL: i got it from http://forum.openrobotino.org/showthread.php?259-Running-laserscanner-(URG-04LX-UG01)-on-(Robotino)-Linux
<hzroot>  /W
<compdoc> induz, no, thats cool - Im just interested in drives. I dont know anything about fiber interface drives
<Median> Hello.
<induz> compdoc, do u know how can i connect to a working USB port
<quup> when I compile a kernel from the ubuntu kernel git tree, can I get that neat 'make menuconfig' interface so I see what the options do somehow and have the changes affect the debian.master/config/amd64/config.flavour.generic ?
<Median> Just a quick question, if you an application that takes up too much resources (RAM, CPU), can it make the computer go into sleep mode automatically?
<induz> compdoc,  I dont know how to connect that HD to my Dell
<multiplatinum> hey there
<multiplatinum> i cant join my wifi
<goltoof> turns out you can't make a usb booter of 10.04 using 10.10 usb-creator-gtk .. haven't found a solution yet
<compdoc> induz, a card and the cables are likely to be expensive
<sipior> Median: no, unless you define thrashing as "sleep mode" :-)
<pcypher> xbmc help????
<sipior> pcypher: you might have better luck with a rather more precise question
<Median> sipior: Well, i'm running a Minecraft server if you know what that is, and i'm having a problem where the computer automatically goes into sleep mode or some shit and will require a restart to get working again.
<Median> It could either be a software or a hardware failure.
<Median> I'm hoping for a software one.
<induz> compdoc, can u suggest me the type of card and cable
<Median> So i'm just wondering if a memory leak or some shit can cause that sipior.
<induz> compdoc, most of the USB enclosure i see are for normal HD SATA or PATA
<pcypher> sipior: trying to install xbmc on legacy hardware (dell 110l intell 910glm chipset)
<compdoc> induz, a fibre channel card - its all high-end server stuff. you wont find a cheap enclosure
<sipior> Median: no, that would be pretty unlikely. without actual performance data, anything further is speculation at the moment.
<pcypher> sipior: cant seem to get it working, probably a driver issue... errors is
<pcypher> XBMC needs hardware accelerated OpenGL rendering. Install an appropriate graphics driver.
<compdoc> very expensive
<h00k> !language | Median
<ubottu> Median: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Median> D:
<multiplatinum> how can i join a hidden wifi?
<pcypher> sipior: just looking for driver assistance... most likely
<sipior> pcypher: do you have an opengl capable card in the box?
<Median> sipior:  So it may be a hardware problem? Formatted the computer and it's still happening.
<induz> compdoc, is it a ATA/100 type/
<Median> It isn't the HDD at least, as i've replaced it.
<induz> compdoc, or ATA-6
<compdoc> not at all
<compdoc> completely different
<raskol> I would like to make a fixed folder in /mnt that any user (or any user in admin, or...) can mount an iso to. I see how to add a specific iso to fstab but not how to let it be done generally. Is there a good way to do this?
<pcypher> sipior: it appears so... looking around I found people suffering from a crash bug who also used this chipset... crashbug means they got it installed and working
<pcypher> i assume
<induz> compdoc, can u point to a picture/image on any website
<sipior> Median: again, without actual performance data, there's not much point in speculating. are you out of ram, what is the average load of the machine, etc...
<MikeChelen> doesn't help. using radeon 4250 with proprietary ATI drivers, any suggestions?
<Median> sipior: With the server on?
<MikeChelen> X keeps randomly freezing using 100% cpu, and restarting X doesn't help. using radeon 4250 with proprietary ATI
<pcypher> sipior: my next attempt will involve trying every compatible intel driver...
<sipior> pcypher: well, which card is it?
<pcypher> sipior: not a card...Graphics . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Intel® 910GML chipset with UMA graphics (up to 64MB shared)
<multiplatinum> how can i join a hidden wifi?
<pcypher> sorry bout the spaces... copied and pasted from pdf
<pcypher> multi...
<pcypher> you know the ssid?
<KM0201> multiplatinum: if your wifi device is working, right click the network applet, choose "connect to hidden network" then fill in the network credentials
<pcypher> then enter it
<Median> sipior: Will get back to you. Is there any tool to monitor the activity and then save it to a file or something?
<Median> I don't know if it has gotten better now as i've recently switched server software, so will see if it's still happening.
<KM0201> multiplatinum: sorry, that should be "left click" not right click
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  done that, it doesnt connect me
<sipior> Median: start with just a simple inspection with free and top. iostat maybe, if it looks like i/o is the problem.
<KM0201> multiplatinum: then it's very likely your wireless device is not working.. can you see other networks?
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  yeah, tons
<kermit> is it possible to get scrollwheel emulation on a recent dell laptop's touch pad?
<KM0201> multiplatinum: well, you're doin something wrong
<KM0201> lol
<Median> sipior: Mkay, thanks.
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  after trying to connect like 5x, it shows the network, even tho i made it hidden
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  what then,
<compdoc> induz, a card might look like this:    http://www.tech-faq.com/hba.html
<KM0201> multiplatinum: well  i don't know what, i'm nt pounding on the keyboard.
<hnil> ???
<multiplatinum> how can i join a hidden wifi?
<multiplatinum> k KM0201
<sprawl> Quick question - I have an Intel proc and I want to download Ubuntu 64 bit but the filename lists it as ubuntu-10.10=desktop-amd64.iso. Is that the right one even though I don't have an AMD proc?
<mrbluessbb> What is the audio devices directory named on ubuntu?
<hasta2003> sprawl: yes ;-)
<sprawl> THANKS!!!
<rtdos> will i lose themed / random longins if i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 10.10 ?
<Nameless2> just there as AMD is the original source of the 64bit instruction set, later copied by Intel
<multiplatinum> are you freaking kidding me that ubuntu can't connect to a hidden SSID?
<coz_> rtdos,  most likely yes... if you mean gdm themes
<induz> compdoc, I am looking for a USB connector to connect to this HD...or if I can make it a slave on SATA
<compdoc> induz,    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrKLX-47rv4
<coz_> rtdos,   the way gdm is themes has been completely ch anged
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  if i use wcid, will that work?
<compdoc> induz, wont work
<Nameless2> multiplatinum, what is your desktopmanager?
<multiplatinum> Nameless2,  Gnome
<KM0201> multiplatinum: it might... but there really should be no need for wicd.. you really should be able to connect w/ network manager
<rtdos> coz_ have GDM themes been completely eliminated?
<Nameless2> hmm, mine works fine with a hidden network
<zachlr> is IRC built into ubuntu, out of the box?  if so, how do you use it?
<coz_> rtdos,  no not eliminaged  but  not really themeable as they were...
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  wicd is better anyway right?
<sandyd> zachlr: use konversation
<KM0201> multiplatinum: define "better".. it does the exact same thing as nm-applet
<coz_> rtdos,  you can only use the themes available on the system..
<rtdos> coz_ security risk? or just was because it was buggy?
<sandyd> zachlr: its already set up with freenode
<multiplatinum> more technical options?
<coz_> rtdos,  not sure why the change  but I believe it is a permanent one
<KM0201> multiplatinum: if you can't connect w/ one... it's unlikely you'll connect the other.
<coz_> rtdos,  it takes a bit of getting used to
<coz_> rtdos,  so dont count on any fancy gdm themes
<multiplatinum> ok
<zachlr> sandyd, do you access it from the terminal?
<mrbluessbb> Anyone?
<sandyd> zachlr: no, its a gui app
<rtdos> thanks, coz_
<Nameless2> multiplatinum, do you have control over the broadcaster?
<zachlr> sandyd, oh, okay, I didn't see it.  It might not be shown in the menu by default.
<Nameless2> aka network
<rtdos> coz_ no other way to change my wallpaper on my login screen?
<mrbluessbb> What is the audio devices directory called in Ubuntu?  I need to know to use my capture card.
<multiplatinum> Nameless2,  yeah, I own this network lol, I set the SSID to be hidden and I allowed my PC to join it, so...
<coz_> rtdos,  no problem... yes you can change the wallpaper
<zachlr> thanks sandyd.
<sandyd> zachlr: it might not be installed by default btw. I havent used ubuntu for a year now...
<Nameless2> multiplatform, lol, what security protection is on it?
<KM0201> multiplatinum: well log into the router, and set it to broadcast, and see if you can log in while its broadcasting...
<coz_> rtdos,   download this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM-NEW-MAVERICK  and read it
<rtdos> thanks, coz_
<multiplatinum> KM0201,  that works
<coz_> rtdos,   the wallpaper you want 'Must" be in the /usr/share/backgrounds however
<KM0201> multiplatinum: you mean you can connect to it when its broadcasting?
<multiplatinum> yeah
<zachlr> sandyd, maybe not.  I'll try to figure something out.
<multiplatinum> i want it hidden though
<Nameless2> so much for the other settings ....
<KM0201> multiplatinum: well then you're doing something wrong.
<rtdos> ok. thanks, coz_
<sipior> multiplatinum: leave the ssid broadcast on. you're causing yourself problems, and there is no security benefit in doing so.
<multiplatinum> dang
<coz_> rtdos,  when changing the gdm theme from that command ,,,it feels as though and works as though you are changing the entire system theme but that's not the case
<sipior> multiplatinum: unless you consider keeping yourself out of your own network a security feature.
<Nameless2> :D
<multiplatinum> lol :D
<Nameless2> multiplatform: stupid question, I know, but you are connecting through "connect with hidden network"?
<shubbar> which gui for samba do you recommend?
<A_J> mbeierl u here ?
<sem> 1;5~1~3;3~/quit
<mbeierl> A_J: yes.  what's up
<multiplatinum> Nameless2,  yeah
<induz> compdoc, its a fujitsu MHT2040A model http://search.fujitsu.com/www/search.jsp?restrict=all_www&q=MHT2040AH+&ie=UTF-8&btnG.x=11&btnG.y=18&btnG=Search
<multiplatinum> Nameless2,  i have wicd opened atm, and it shows me the hidden network as \xooo\xooo
<A_J> what can i do, if the memory is a mismatch with my mobo
<barcef> wow. only 1580 ppl online.. that new floodbot sure gets rid of the riff-raff.
<A_J> replace
<mrbluessbb> This is frustrating.  I keep asking the same question and no one has an answer.  It would make me think that nobody knows the answer.  But its such a SIMPLE question.
<sipior> mrbluessbb: why can't you answer it, then?
<KM0201> barcef: what do you mean?.. it just monitors flooding, etc..
<mrbluessbb> Because apparently Im wrong.
<mbeierl> A_J: yes.  This is not something that I know a lot about (hardware that is)  I just know that it happens.  For example, there are specifications for your motherboard that should state the speed and other requirements for the memory
<barcef> KM0201, I got this what is 2+4 thing and it would not let me in until I answered it or registered my nick
<rtdos> understood, coz_
<sipior> mrbluessbb: you might try just repeating the question every ten minutes or so, instead of the passive-aggressive whining.
<mrbluessbb> Its not /dev/audio0 like all the all the ubuntu forums say.
<coz_> rtdos,  cool
<mrbluessbb> lol Im sorry
<KM0201> barcef: yeah...?.. thast what its supposed to do... register your nick, and you'll never haev to do it again
<mrbluessbb> I have been trying to get this to work for weeks now.
<AdvoWork> anyone know how to lock preferences in firefox 4? ive followed the guide, for ubuntu but it wont lock anything..
<A_J> mbeierl but it was workin fine for like 2day, why is it causing poblems now
<A_J> 2days*
<mbeierl> A_J: did the memtest show a problem?
<induz> compdoc, it says on the manual Interface ATA-6 (Max. Cable length: 18inches (0.46 m))(equipped with expansion function)
<A_J> it's 5% done
<A_J> it's gotta take time
<nexes> mrbluessbb: sudo lshw
<sandyd> mrbluessb: and dont post the output here, pastebin it
<nexes> mrbluessbb: Find the device listed there and it should have it's /dev/xxx location
<nexes> mrbluessbb: Or pastebin it here and I can look for you.
<mbeierl> A_J: yes, but to answer the question about why would it be fine for a while and then start causing problems...  there are many possible reasons: 1) it heated up and now is a little loose - perhaps just wiggling it can make it better
<compdoc> induz, ata-6 is a standard for any drive, but the interface is way different than anything on a consumer drive
<mbeierl> A_J: 2) you are using the computer more actively and there is a speed mis-match between the mobo and the ram and it is just now coming to be a problem
<A_J> i checked tempratue it's cool, and there in tightly
<mbeierl> A_J: what I mean is the temperature goes from room temp to active temp - could be "cool" but it still is above room (like 40-50 celcius ?)
<A_J> yeah 45 degree
<mrbluessbb> sorry Im new to using the terminal.
<A_J> here is my board http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=PYvbfOokwxUzJky3
<mbeierl> A_J: but either way, I am guessing.  I really do not know all the tricks to hardware.
<mrbluessbb> I dont understand what pastebin is or what this wall of text is.
<A_J> mbeierl can i repair ubuntu some how ?
<codemagician> i deleted the volume control button from the gnome panel... how do I get it back (its not in the default list)?
<A_J> or a system restore
<numberto> Have been just downloading a video. It downloaded 93% (via download them all - firefox).  I restarted the computer and now cannot find it
<xangua> codemagician: add the indicator to thee panel
<A_J> codemagician try add applet > notifiations
<A_J> or indicattor
<MikeNT> How do I view what hidden processes UNHIDE found? No idea where to look.
<rtdos> is there a way to permanently disable the fast user switching applet ?
<numberto> I guess it downloaded to a different directory, how can I find recend files
<mbeierl> A_J: I don't think your installation is in need of repair.  What you could try doing is to run from the live CD for a while and see if it displays the same behaviour
<maco> mrbluessbb: pastebin is a type of website where you can paste large quantities (or small) of text instead of pasting into the chat room and making it scroll everyone else's conversation past
<nexes> mrbluessbb: Copy the text you gathered from the terminal and go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there, then give us the link.
<A_J> mbeierl i'll do that then
<mbeierl> A_J: so to check on memory compatibility - go to the specifications tab of the mobo and look under the Memory section: 2 x DIMM, max. 4GB, DDR2 667/533 MHz, non-ECC, un-buffered memory.  Is that what you have for your computer?
<A_J> mbeierl can i pm for a sec ?
<nexes> mrbluessbb: If it would be easier, you can do this instead: sudo apt-get install curl
<codemagician> A_J, cool. it was indicator. thanks
<mbeierl> A_J: sure.
<mrbluessbb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561022/
<nexes> mrbluessbb: sudo lshw | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<nexes> Ah, never mind then. :p
<rtdos> is there a way to permanently disable the fast user switching applet ?
<darknature> Hello just curious but anyone know if a nvidia current drivers 270.18 support opengl higher then 1.4?
<codemagician> is there a way to install gnome on netbook remix 10.10 using only shell (there is an error about dependencies being broken)
<nexes> mrbluessbb: Sorry, there's nothing that I can immediately see and I need to get back to work. If no one here has any advice, try making a forum post.
<compdoc> A_J, lots of ram requires that you set the voltage higher than normal - the voltage it needs is usually written on the sticker
<mrbluessbb> uh
<mrbluessbb> What does curl do exactly?
<compdoc> downloads from an url
<nexes> mrbluessbb: You can ignore that, I was just trying to make it easier for you to paste that output. curl is a library for downloading/communicating with web servers from the command line.
<raviepic3> people not able to play any flv or swf files in my firefox or chrome browsers all of sudden
<raviepic3> any idea why ?
<haninani> hey guys
<mrbluessbb> Ok.
<raviepic3> very urgent please help
<hilarie> Okay, so I am trying to add a start up program "Xchat" so I put Xchat in the name, and in the command I just put, Xchat? or could I put a pause -60 Xchat?
<haninani> may i pm some linux expert in here ?
<jrib> hilarie: "xchat" lowercase, probably.  Check in your terminal.
<rtdos> how is curl different than the line mode browser ?
<jrib> rtdos: what is "the line mode browser"?
<hilarie> @jrib program names are case sensitive?
<jrib> hilarie: all filenames are case-sensitive
<rubbs> !pm | R4pt0r
<ubottu> R4pt0r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mbeierl> R4pt0r: I think it would be better to ask a general version of your question rather than hope someone will admit to being an "expert" :)
<hilarie> @jrib wow
<R4pt0r> hmmm
<rtdos> @jrib: http://www.w3.org/LineMode/
<R4pt0r> i just want to ask about some links to articles which are involved in terminal studying
<hilarie> @jrib how do I force a pause or a wait or delay of some sort?
<R4pt0r> am new to ubuntu
<nexes> rtdos: curl is like a more feature packed wget
<R4pt0r> and need to know about the terminal
<jrib> rtdos: curl is more like wget
<mbeierl> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<R4pt0r> tyvm
<jrib> hilarie: you can use "sleep N" where N is a the number of seconds, but you shouldn't need to
<mbeierl> R4pt0r: if you have questions, do feel free to ask.  Just know this is a support channel and so general discussions are not likely to happen.
<hilarie> @jrib I am adding a bunch of internet crap to my startup, and I can't figure out how to autoconnect to my wifi, therefore a sleep of 30sec will give me time not to get a bunch of 404's
<jrib> hilarie: ok
<R4pt0r> ok where are the general discussion channels ?
<jrib> !ot | R4pt0r
<ubottu> R4pt0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<R4pt0r> ok thank you very much
<spoon> i have a strange problem
<spoon> i just upgraded to maverick (late, i know) and now guess what: i can't use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic at all...
<spoon> i have no idea what i did
<jrib> spoon: how did you upgrade exactly?
<rtdos> thx nexes and jrib
<spoon> update-manager -d
<hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ sleep 5s xchat
<hilarie> sleep: invalid time interval `xchat'
<hilarie> Try `sleep --help' for more information
<rtdos> is there a way to permanently disable the fast user switching applet ?
<spoon> jrib: update-manager -d
<llutz> hilarie: sleep 5s ; xchat
<jrib> spoon: -d is for devel releases, you don't need -d to upgrade to stable releases.  In any case, pastebin what happens when you try to « sudo apt-get update »
<hilarie> @llutz ty
<hilarie> Victory! ty
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330612/
<hilarie> Is there a way to add starting up connection to a specific wifi upon startup?
<raviepic3> people not able to play any flv or swf files in my firefox or chrome browsers all of sudden
<raviepic3> very urgent please help
<hilarie> Are your crops going to waste?
<spoon> jrib: but whenever i 'apt-get install something' it does nothing after "Reading state information... Done" http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330614/
<hilarie> try going to the ubuntu software center and searching for flash, and uninstall it, and re-install it
<MonkeyDust> .
<jrib> spoon: start by removing the ppa that don't exist
<markoso> hi can you make it like in windows seven  you drag a window to right or left side and it docks it there makes it fit that side
<jrib> markoso: ask #compiz, I think there's a compiz plugin for that
<compdoc> markoso, I use win7, and I hate that feature
<LeGambitteur> Hi there
<compdoc> its always trying the grab the window from me
<markoso> for some reason i love it when im designing web sites and doing coding its nice
<rtdos> is there a way to permanently disable the fast user switching applet ?
<abhinav_singh> i have an image in jpg format ..it is of 6.5 mb i want it to convert to 1.4 mb..please tell me how to do that
<lmh1> hi someone know about Reconstructor linux software?
<maco> abhinav_singh: open it in gimp and either resize it smaller or save-as with a much lower quality setting
<sipior> abhinav_singh: the "convert" utility from ImageMagick will do just what you want.
<Mauricio12345> lmh1 its for make a custom live cd
<lmh1> yes, but do it works?
<prashant_> hi.......
<Skyhooker> Hi, Linux noob here - just installed Xubuntu on an old P3 machine. I added an Adaptec 1205SA PCI SATA card so I can add a SATA HDD.  How do I get Xubuntu to recognize this card so I can use the SATA drive? tyty
<banoz> hi there, can you tell me if is possible to disable the recompilation process of the make install using cmake?
<lmh1> I get errormessage "Error calculating estimated iso size "NoneType" object has no atribute 'group'?
<lmh1> I get errormessage "Error calculating estimated iso size "NoneType" object has no atribute 'group'?
<ddr400> Skyhooker, after reboot you dont see if you run a lspci
<ddr400> _
<sipior> banoz: edit the makefile
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330617/
<compdoc> Skyhooker, unfortunately, many Adaptec cards dont have drivers included in linux - you have to install the driver manually, if it exists
<rtdos> how can i make my own custom ubuntu livecd or liveusb with only the apps i want?
<Skyhooker> ddr400: thanks, how is this done? real noober here
<jrib> spoon: you still have apt-get running somewhere or update-manager?
<ddr400> write lspci
<ddr400> and look for it
<spoon> jrib: no
<jrib> spoon: check with ps
<banoz> sipior, already tried.. if I edit the makefile cmake during the make install, recreates the makefile and recompiles all again..
<banoz> sipior, I don't know if is a normal thing
<Skyhooker> compdoc: any idea where I'd look for this Adaptec driver?
<compdoc> Skyhooker, www.adaptec.com
<Skyhooker> ty
<epox> hello everybody, nvidia mx 440 agp gives me a black screen during install, changed "quiet splash" to "nomodeset single" and i can now go through installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my machine, i just cannot get into ubuntu, how do i enter text mode??
<induz> hello
<induz> compdoc, r u there
<lmh1> hello
<compdoc> yes
<induz> compdoc, did u read that detail
<mrbluessbb> It would seem I don't have audio0 in my dev folder.  How do I fix this?
<compdoc> induz, which?
<spoon> jrib: so now i get segfault right after "reading state information"
<induz> compdoc, about fujitsu MHT2040AH disk
<jrib> spoon: "so now"?  Did you do anything?  Also, did your upgrade complete without issues?
<NixGeek> epox: if you have ubuntu installed, boot into it and hit ctrl+alt+F1 to go to a virtual terminal
<induz> compdoc, what kind of cable is that?
<spoon> jrib: i killed a synaptic
<spoon> jrib: upgrade did complete fine
<spoon> jrib: (i think~)
<jrib> spoon: so now « sudo apt-get update » completes fine?
<kermit> is it possible to get scrollwheel emulation working on a recent dell laptop's touch pad?
<epox> NixGeek: I restarted the computer after Install, and now I am sitting at a black screen, the hdd light has been off for a few min now, im guessing its a login screen. ctrl+alt+f1 didn't do anything.
<induz> compdoc,  here http://i.imgur.com/nqHaH.jpg
<sipior> banoz: yeah, you have to modify the specification file for the targets. i'd say start here: http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CMake_FAQ , and here: http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CMake .
<Skyhooker> compdoc: no Linux drivers for that Adaptec card from manufacturer - any other workarounds?
<compdoc> induz, the fujitsu MHT2040AH is a ide drive - its not fibre
<NixGeek> epox: try ctrl+9alt+F2
<hilarie> This isn't exactly ubuntu related, but you all seem smart # show random moving animals (n = every n suited tiles, default 1000 random_wildlife_probability = 1000
<induz> compdoc, what kind of cable is that connecting the HD?
<djindy> An external hard drive is being detected as "read-only", how do I change this so I can also write to it?
<hilarie> would I raise that number, or drop it for many less animals?
<maco> !ot | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> Skyhooker, thats a common problem for linux. I just use cards that have built in drivers - makes life a lot easier
<sipior> banoz: cmake projects always strike me as a little more opaque than absolutely necessary. hopefully the docs will be of some use to you.
<epox> NixGeek: ctrl+alt+f2 = no results as well, I read somewhere I have to use apt-get to install the drivers using txt mode??
<compdoc> induz, its a laptop drive?
<compdoc> they sell adaptors
<spoon> jrib: yes
<epox> NixGeek: is it safe to use the reset/power button at this point (if sitting at the login screen i imagine it is...)
<jrib> spoon: pastebin your session with apt-get install whatever
<induz> compdoc, the Dell manual said its a Fiber Channel connector...is it possible to hook it up to a PC
<ncfi1013> my file manager opens in vlc not in dlophin what do i do?
<Skyhooker> compdoc: thx, just happened to have this laying around from a salvaged machine, and budget is mega-tight.  I'll look around, thx again
<compdoc> induz, like this:   http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=906&sku=17705
<banoz> sipior, thx for the links :)
<NixGeek> epox: that should be going to text mode, are you sure ubuntu and grub are installed, and your not just sitting with no boot medium?  also, yes it is safe.
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330623/
<compdoc> induz, if that is the correct model number you pasted, then its just an ata-100 ribbon cable drive, but it needs an apaptor to connect to a desktop computer
<epox> NixGeek: Ok to be honest i'm not sure what is going on. My monitor had no display when I first tried to install. I googled a few things and I was told to use "nomodeset" option.
<jrib> spoon: what's "Muistialueen ylitys"?  Try setting LANG=C LANGUAGE=C
<spoon> jrib: segmentation fault
<induz> compdoc, yes its ATA100
<epox> NixGeek: I was able to install Ubuntu just fine, at the end of installation, it asked for a reboot, and now im stuck at another black screen, which I can only imagine is the login screen..
<jrib> spoon: run with strace
<compdoc> induz, you just need a cheap adaptor
<induz> compdoc, is there any
<compdoc> many
<epox> Is there an option similar to "f8 / safe mode" for ubuntu 10.10 that will get me to txt mode only?
<NixGeek> it sounds like ubuntu desn't like your graphics card.  Do you have another you can use for at least the install and figuring out whats going on with your graphics card?
<compdoc>  http://www.cablestogo.com/product.asp?cat_id=906&sku=17705
<afman>  I've got a quick question: if you have two wireless cards how do you tell which is which in the results of something like ifconfig?
<epox> NixGeek: I may be ale to find one yes, although a few web sites suggest getting into txt mode and manually updating my graphic drivers using apt get
<ncfi1013> my file manger wont open in dolphin. it opens in vlc. what do i do?
<compdoc> no laptop Ive ever seen uses a fiber optic drive
<induz> compdoc, I have to get that adapter, i have the SATA cable but they r bigger then its size
<NixGeek> epox: are you getting a gub screen (with all of your boot options, normally there are about 4, even for a new install)?
<compdoc> induz, you dont have any ide ports?
<NixGeek> epox: ^gub^grub
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330625/
<induz> compdoc, its not from a laptop but from Dell optiplx sx270
<induz> compdoc, I have IDE port on the MB
<epox> NixGeek: I did get into the some sort of menu prior to installation by holding "SHIFT" down right as it was loading... is that Grub?
<induz> compdoc, but not this 44 pin one
<induz> compdoc, the connector i have are PATA with extra power cable
<ncfi1013> can anybody help me please?
<compdoc> induz, the extra pins are for power - did you see the adaptor I posted?
<induz> compdoc, yes i got the picture
<NixGeek> epox: it should be after installation, as your booting up.  It sounds like your installation didn't work right, and there is no bootable medium in your computer.  did you checksum your iso before and after burning it?
<jrib> spoon: anything funny with /var/lib/apt/extended_states?
<Kruptein> hey, for some reason if I install a .deb  by using  dpkg -i filename.deb     there are some differences as using the software centre?
<compdoc> many companies make those adpaters
<epox> NixGeek: Im "checking disk for defects" right now
<epox> NixGeek: it's one of the options i have at this menu i'm able to reach
<drpi> anyone know if I change my zune into an external hard drive under vm that it'll work in ubuntu?
<alice_> @ncfil013 right click on the file u want to open, and select open with....
<NixGeek> epox: good, I have personal experience with a bad download.  I alwaus check my iso's before using them becaue I wiped my harddrive trying to install fedora beside windows 7.  I ended up retrieving it, but it took some work
<LesBooter> small grey creatures with large heads. so spooky. this music is good
<LesBooter> whoops wrong channel
<spoon> jrib: seems to be all right
<NixGeek> epox: the fedora iso/cd was bad.  also, if the disk IS corrupt, the "check disk for defects" might not actally work right
<mrbluessbb> How would I go about making/getting a audio0 file if I don't have one?  (in /dev/audio0)
<epox> NixGeek: Ok well I have the .iso on this machine (running xp) which is right next to the machine i'm trying to use Ubuntu on.
<epox> NixGeek: Do you know how I can boot into recovery mode?
<maco> epox: hold shift during boot then arrow down once and hit enter
<foka_sc> hi everybody, who can help me to install Ubuntu, I get some errors
<NixGeek> epox: fro the grub boot menu, which you (apperantly) don't have.
<NixGeek> !md5 | epox
<ubottu> epox: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<k_> foka_sc : write your prblem
<NixGeek> epox: check your iso using that
<drpi> is there anyway I can get my zune working in ubuntu without virtualbox?
<djindy> Ok, huge screw up, I tried rewriting a particular small partition on an external hard drive, and it destroyed my entire partition table, including a large HFS+ partition with lots of information on it. Before I use testdisk to recover the filesystem, will I be able to recover the data if I recover the filesystem that way?
<jrib> spoon: out of curiousity, does aptitude work?
<g_0_0> afman, in ifconfig is one labeled wlan... ?
<foka_sc> "No root file system is defined"
<spoon> jrib: no, segfault
<ComradeHaz`> o.O Has aptitude been dropped from ubuntu 10.10?
<RaceCondition> can the Ubuntu netbook edition be configured/neutered enough for it to run on an old IBM ThinkPad with 128MB RAM and a PIII 768MHz CPU?
<NixGeek> djindy: yep, I completly wiped a harddrive with a bad fedora install disk and got everything back with testdisk.  it's a great program
<epox> NixGeek: happy face, I am now seeing a menu when I held down Shift, GNU GRUB version 1.98+20100801-5ubuntu3
<afman> g_0_0: I figured it out I just used iwconfig. One adapter is abgn and the other is just abg. I was trying to figure out which adapter was wlan0 and which was wlan1
<djindy> nixgeek, and it will work the same with an hfs+ filesystem? The wiki seemed less clear on that, which is why I ask?
<NixGeek> epox: okay, grub installed and is working, i'm guesnning it says 2 ubuntu options (one with recovery mode beside it) and two memtest options, correct?
<maco> ComradeHaz`: from the default install, yes
<maco> ComradeHaz`: its still available in the repositories
<ComradeHaz`> Crazy, surely apt-get is essentially replaced by aptitude?!
<epox> NixGeek: exact
<jrib> spoon: same lines at the end of strace?
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  aptitude isent that popular these days.
<epox> NixGeek: I think I got a little bit ahead of myself and went ahead and select to run ubuntu in low graphic mode
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`:  use what you like. Synaptic is also not installed by default any more
<ComradeHaz`> I was under the impression apt-get was essentially becoming deprecated in favour of aptitude?
<k_> @foka : you trying a manual install?
<NixGeek> epox: use the recovery mode option for a root terminal
<foka_sc> yes
<Psycho_Mario> hi, is it possible to programmatically get the title of a window in openbox-gnome in ubuntu?
<k_> did you make a root partition
<Dr_Willis> ComradeHaz`: i rarely use apitude. rarely see guides/.tutorals that use it either
<spoon> jrib: no
<maco> ComradeHaz`: nope, apt-get acquired the one thing aptitude had over it (removing stuff thats not depended upon) a few years ago
<jrib> spoon: pastebin the last 20 or so lines?
<NixGeek> epox: Okay, you get a terminal?
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, fair enough
<foka_sc> I try to put Ubuntu on the 2 partition
<ZykoticK9> ComradeHaz`, in 10.10 Ubuntu removed aptitude from the default install?  So what's being deprecated?
<maco> ComradeHaz`: i mean, aptitude has other things apt-get doesnt, but theyre kinda obscure advanced-sysadmin stuff, like "aptitude why"
<epox> NixGeek: I can now select to run ubuntu in low graphic mode (for one session), to reconfigure graphic, to troubleshoot the error, to exit to console, or to restart X
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330632/
<foka_sc> How can I make a root partition?
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, aptitude why is hugely useful
<k_> @foca:  read this about partitioning, then ask http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/11/14/linux-mint-10-manual-disk-partitioning-guide/
<NixGeek> epox: try reconfigure graphics first, and then if it doesn't work, try low graphics mode
<mrkiko> Hi all!!! A simple question - from where does the patch who allows ubuntu kernels to use UUID to identify root devices come from? Is it a kernel patch or something related to the bootloader?
<maco> ComradeHaz`: when you need it, but thats not that frequently (well ok, i need it as a developer to track depenencies, but like...my brother wouldnt)
<foka_sc> tx
<ZykoticK9> ComradeHaz`, "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" FTW ;)
<maco> ZykoticK9: thats the same as apt-get upgrade
<maco> ZykoticK9: and aptitude full-upgrade is the same as apt-get dist-upgrade
<maco> ZykoticK9: they just renamed them
<ZykoticK9> maco, do it isn't - not if you have a partial upgrade situation!
<epox> NixGeek: {[I appreciate the help]} -- Ok, I could use default (generic) config or create a new config for hardware... ?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get me a beer
<cody_> quick q... can anyone recommend a good ircd for ubuntu 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> maco, s/do/no
<ComradeHaz`> maco: I need it because I run debian unstable :D
<maco> ZykoticK9: you mean the situations where apt-get succeeds and aptitude fails?
<maco> ZykoticK9: like...every time there's a new kde release...
<ZykoticK9> maco, in "development" versions - apt-get will break your system, while safe-upgrade will not.  FTW ;)
<NixGeek> epox: lets go with create a new first, and then generic if it doesn't work.  also, what is your graphics card? brand, model, etc
<ComradeHaz`> I actually just had that, apt-get dist-upgrade worked but aptitude full-upgrade had some dependancy issue.
<ComradeHaz`> (With ubuntu)
<maco> ZykoticK9: the breaking your system comes from removing things, same as using dist-upgrade.  apt-get upgrade does partial upgrades
<jrib> spoon: you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773787 but I would backup the files they recommend deleting
<epox> NixGeek: Graphic card is a Nvidia MX 440 AGP
<ZykoticK9> maco, so does that mean "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will NOT remove packages?  seems strange.
<maco> ZykoticK9: aptitude used to call them upgrade and dist-upgrde just like apt-get even!   afaict, they renamed it to stop confusing people who think apt-get dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade are the same thing
<epox> NixGeek: Ok it's looping on me
<jrib> spoon: hold on, check out: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=368898
<maco> ZykoticK9: aptg-et dist-upgrade DOES remove them, just like aptitude dist-upgrade/aptitude full-upgrade
<ncfi1013> my file manager opens in vlc instead of dolphin. what can i do to fix it?
<epox> NixGeek: I select new config, hit Ok and it brings me right back to the same screen, same goes for selecting use generic.
<maco> ZykoticK9: apt-get upgrade and aptitude upgrad/safe-upgrde (same thing) will not
<ZykoticK9> maco, ok - will i still see the need for safe-upgrade then?
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  you mean when you double click on a folder?
<xangua> ncfi1013: right clic on a folder> open with other> open folder
<NixGeek> epox: i belive you have to restart for it to take effect, or restart x at least
<xangua> at least on gnome, no idea on kde
<maco> ZykoticK9: upgrade == safe-upgrade and dist-upgrade == full-upgrade
<epox> NixGeek: Ok, ill get back to you!
<compdoc> I have to go out and shovel snow...
<ncfi1013> my file manager is not open. i cant click on any folders because it opens in vlc.
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  right click on a folder icon. theres some open with.. item in there somewhere
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  you are using KDE or gnome?
<ncfi1013> kde
<ZykoticK9> maco, well i probably won't be running another ubuntu-devel version any time soon, so not really an issue for me.  Although I bow to your technical knowledge, i'm still not convinced that apt-get full replaces aptitude in the Partial Upgrade situations...  (only time i've ever had to use aptitude)
<jdobrien> does anyone know if something in the last kernel upgrade(maverick) broke suspend
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  you maY want to ask in #KUBUNTU
<maco> ZykoticK9: you're not understanding what im saying anyway
<utente> hello i get this at boot http://pastebin.com/apLcfhMA
<ZykoticK9> maco, sorry
<maco> ZykoticK9: apt-get upgrade does not remove or add packages, only upgrade them, which is what aptitude upgrade and aptitude safe-upgrade (same command, two names) does
<ncfi1013> nobody is talking in #kubuntu
<utente> anuone can help me?
<utente> annyone
<antonio276> I don't can install midnight commander
<maco> ZykoticK9: apt-get dist-upgrade does add/remove packages, which is the same as what aptitude dist-upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade (same command, two names) does
<unperson> I'm trying to use a web site with a java application that plays and records sound and I'm having some problems.
<bonjoyee> utente: any recent changes to disk partitions?
<utente> no
<maco> ZykoticK9: however, in some cases, aptitude's dependency resolution is wonky and it tries to remove 3/4 of your kde install if you try to install updates using it
<unperson> Right now it seems that both playing and recording are muted and can't be un-muted.
<ZykoticK9> maco, "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" actually installs packages, not just update apt database?!
<spoon> jrib: i don't see apt.conf; only apt.conf.d and i can't find anything about cache there
<maco> ZykoticK9: it upgrades packages tha are already installed
<bonjoyee> utente: when was it last working? if ever..
<Dr_Willis> i saw aptitude once remove then reinstall like 200 packages on me once...
<maco> ZykoticK9:  it does not add or remove packages though. i used the word "not" in that sentence up there ^
<jrib> spoon: apt-config dump | grep -i cache
<unperson> So, what I'm looking for is a) a good reference site to test that sound (recording and playing) works in java and b) some guidance as to how to troubleshoot the problem.  e.g., is this a common issue?
<utente> yesterday it worked
<djindy> NixGeek: thanks for the help, its looking like, even though gparted can't see a partition map, I can still read all the data just fine without testdisk or anything. I'm just going to see if I can pull all the data off first just to be safe, but looks like things will be good whether testdisk helps or not.
<aadem> How does ubuntu do with web cam hardware that comes stock in a compaq cq56 laptop
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330637/
<Dr_Willis> aadem:  you would have to see what chipset its uing. or check the forums for that exact laptop.
<spoon> jrib: at least nothing about cache *limit*
<maco> ZykoticK9: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/02/dist-upgrade-misnomer-confusion.html  (just read the post, ignore the 2am maco-is-too-tired-to-make-sense comments)
<ugarit> when I sftp to my server I get this: subsystem request failed on channel 0  while I am able to ssh.  What's causing this?
<bonjoyee> utente: did you make any changes to the /etc/fstab file?
<aadem> thank ye dr, so it is related to chipset drivers
<jrib> spoon: yeah, try backing up those .bin files and deleting.  See if it makes a difference
<utente> bonjoyee no i didn't
<Dr_Willis> aadem:  no idea what your original issue is. every laptop ive had. webcam has worked in linux fine.
<NixGeek> djindy: glad to help
<utente> i have touch nothing
<hblount> hi. i am trying to use nicotine program, but everytime i start it ask me to pick download folder and says "can't create directory, error permission denied". how do i fix this?
<maco> ZykoticK9: man apt-get explains the thing about remove/add packages
<epox> NixGeek: an update.. I'm now in low graphical mode (on the "desktop"), i'm currently running "update manager" and d/l 248 updates.. I don't think any of these were graphic related..
<ugarit> hblount don't u know that nicotine is bad for you
<ZykoticK9> maco, thanks
<g_0_0> utente, how many hard disks do you have in your machine?
<utente> one hard disk
<jkessler> Is lexmark t642 easy to install on ubuntu server 10.04?
<NixGeek> epox: run this: sudo jockey-text -l    Jockey is the ubuntu restricted drivers program. in cast your wobdering
<spoon> jrib: nope
<jrib> spoon: I don't know then.  You should replace the files.  Maybe you can debug with gdb if you know how
<bonjoyee> utente: i wonder why its trying to mount dev, proc,sys  on /root when it should do under / !
<DaGeek247> hi ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> jkessler:  cups has a web interface - makes setting up printers rather easy.
<ncfi1013> my file manager is opening in vlc instead of dolphin. what do i do? ive tried the right click option and there is no option to change it back to dolphin. so what do i do?
<utente> i won't know too, i want to save my home directory, but it is disappeared
<bonjoyee> utente: id say you boot up a livecd and pastebin the results of "sudo fdisk -l" "sudo blkid" and the /etc/fstab file on you ubuntu installation, not the livecd
<Dr_Willis> jkessler:  check the cups.org and linuxprinting.org (i think) sites to see hoe well spported that printer is.
<SeanInSeattle> Ok.  I'm totally confused.  I'm trying to install something that has a python module after having changed the default python version back to 2.5.2.... and I'm getting an error message saying that I need to change the default to match... which is what I did.  Here's what I've got:  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2341/
<utente> sudo fdisk -l i get the partition, it's /dev/sda5
<utente> blkid i get the /dev/sda5 UUID
<bonjoyee> utente: pastebin the entire results
<spoon> jrib: gdb says: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330642/
<utente> now i am on windows, i can't
<ncfi1013> my file manager is opening in vlc instead of dolphin. what do i do? ive tried the right click option and there is no option to change it back to dolphin. so what do i do?
<jkessler> Dr_willis: thanks had problems installing propritary drivers for my hp p1006 in server that's why I ask
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  You did ask in #kubuntu ? More kDE users in there then here.
<utente> im using windows now
<tlab> if I partition my drive into a / and /home how big should I make them if I have 120gb drive?
<Dr_Willis> jkessler:  jockey has a text version i think. I dont mess with server edition much
<Dr_Willis> tlab:  depends on your needs.. 20gb for / is good for 'me'
<SeanInSeattle> Ok.  I'm totally confused.  I'm trying to install something that has a python module after having changed the default python version back to 2.5.2.... and I'm getting an error message saying that I need to change the default to match... which is what I did.  Here's what I've got:  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2341/  Can someone advise me on how to fix this?
<jiehan> Hi there. Does any know why when I double-click on my Samba Windows share on the desktop, an gEdit windows shows up?
<utente> im downloading knoppix now, beacause i cant burn ubuntu image, cause it's big
<jrib> spoon: I guess that's kind of interesting... any theories?
<Dr_Willis> utente:  huh?
<ncfi1013> when i restart my computer it says ubuntu so can you guys help too
<spoon> jrib: unfortunately no
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  as i said.. theres more KDE users in #kubuntu i dont use dolphin enough to even rember how it handles filetypes.
<jiehan> Sorry. CORRECTION:  Does anyone know why when I double-click on my Samba Windows share on the desktop, an gEdit window shows up? Thanks!
<utente> Dr_Willis, yes, ubuntu iso it's 693 mb, i cant burn
<bonjoyee> utente: big? for a cd?
<jrib> spoon: gnulib provides /usr/share/gnulib/lib/regex.c here
<Dr_Willis> ncfi1013:  your directory/folder typos is some how set to open with vlc. not the 'openfolder' or 'dolphin'
<SeanInSeattle> I'm trying to install GNU Screen after having changed the default python version back to 2.5.2.... and I'm getting an error message saying that I need to change the default to match... which is what I did.  Here's what I've got:  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2341/  Can someone advise me on how to fix this?
<jrib> spoon: but I don't even have gnulib installed
<utente> bonjoyee yes, i think because the are the wubi exe
<Dr_Willis> utente:  it fits on  the rather standard 700mb cd's ive been seeing in stores for he last 5+ years
<jrib> spoon: oops. misread your paste.  One second.
<Dr_Willis> ive not even seen a 640mb cd in ages.
<utente> my cd is 700 mb
<virusuy> hi all
<Dr_Willis> utente:  so it should fit just fine.
<ConstantineXVI> is there any way to pipe the command-not-found messages into something like cowsay?
<DaGeek247> hi
<share> hello ubuntuers
<jrib> spoon: gnulib also provides regexec.c but it seems to be part of lots of things (like coretils, lots of stuff).  Maybe it's part of apt?  This is weird.
<Dr_Willis> utente:  what burning app are yu using?
<Dr_Willis> ConstantineXVI:  that would be.. weird.
<utente> cd burnerxp
<utente> for windows
<Dr_Willis> utente:  i would try a differnt app then.
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ugarit> when I sftp to my server I get this: subsystem request failed on channel 0  while I am able to ssh.  What's causing this?
<ConstantineXVI> Dr_Willis:  kind of the idea.
<utente> Dr_Willis im using windows now
<bonjoyee> Dr_Willis: utente is on windows now...as ubuntu wont boot!
<Dr_Willis> utente:  and the urls given. mention differnt tools for windows
<NikWan3> utente, try nero, worked for me..
<g_0_0> utente, you are burning the image in CDXP rather than just copying the iso to the cd?
<utente> nero it's not free, i dont have the reg code
<Dr_Willis> burnatonce, isorecorder, imgburn,  several other at the 'portble apps' site for windows apps..
<jrib> spoon: i'm googling "regexec.c: No such file or directory"
<KM0201> utente: isorecorder has always worked best for me, to burn ISO's.
<NikWan3> oh rt..!
<Dr_Willis> infrarecorder also works.
<g_0_0> utente, CD burner Xp can burn the image no problem
<Dr_Willis> utente:  or just put it on a 1gb+ flash drive with unetbootin.
<KM0201> utente: http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm  gives specific instructions w/ ISO Recorder
<g_0_0> utente, make sure you choose the option burn image
<utente> ok but now im burning knoppix, i need only a terminal to mount the ubuntu partition
<Dr_Willis> utente:  tiny core linux - could of done that. :) its a 10mb download.
<ncfi1013> dr willis they helped me fix it in kubuntu thanks
<ConstantineXVI> also, besides cowsayifiyng errors and sl, any other interesting (harmless) BOFH stuff I should be aware of?
<jrib> spoon: I have no clue.  I'd be interested in a solution if you find one
<Dr_Willis> ConstantineXVI:  make scripts called 'ls' executable in your dirs.. if someone has the current dir first in their path.. make the ls script do 'logout' ;)
<utente> is tiny core linux live?
<Sly_Coyote> hi all i need some help if someone is available
<Dr_Willis> utente:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> most disrtos have a live variant these days.
<utente> it's good because it is fast
<DaGeek247> !ask < Sly_Coyote
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hotrod> hi , which is the best site to upload screenshot quickly ?
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Sly_Coyote> da geek i have been trying to install warcraft 3 among other windows programs using wine and it clearly says in the files that they are exe but wine tells me that the files are not marked as executable
<utente> burn completed
<utente> i try with knoppix
<DaGeek247> Sly_Coyote that should be easy to fix.
<Sly_Coyote> i cant figure it out cause im very new to ubuntu
<maxwave3> Sly_Coyote: chmod +x [filename].exe
<DaGeek247> just right click on the .exe files and click properties.
<Sly_Coyote> should i type that in  my terminal?
<KM0201> maxwave3: DaGeek247 do my knowledge, neither of those works on an .exe, because it is not a linux file.
<DaGeek247> yes
<rumpe1> !exe
<Squarism> in a terminal... how can you list a complete command history for that terminal?
<rumpe1> Squarism, "history"
<DaGeek247> no i have mae windows files executable my way.
<maco> Squarism: you can type "history" but itll go farther back than just that terminal
<Sly_Coyote> thank you all so much because i was going mental with the problem
<KM0201> rumpe1: that won't just be for that window though
<DaGeek247> Sly_Coyote you got it then?
<Guest22565> NICK <giuseppe>
<Guest22565> giuseppe
<Guest22565> how do i change nick?
<Squarism> rumpe1, maco: thanx.. np aslong as you dont just see the last saved history
<nexes> Guess22565: You forgot the slash: /
<newnick> oops
<newnick> "/nick newnick"
<KM0201> newnick: lol
<pcypher> is mediatomb the recommended upnp server for xbmc????
<maxwave3> newnick: lol lol
<giuseppe55> thanks
<rsh> tt
<induz> when i copy from somewhere[like PDF or OO doc] why MS words on wine does not paste it at all??
<newernick> lol
<rtdos> how can i create my own ubuntu live cd with my own apps selection and my own desktop selection?
<bonjoyee> !remastersys | rtdos
<giuseppe55> im new to ubuntu and linux. i study informatics at the university ind id like to read some interesting books. can anyone suggest some good books?
<Sly_Coyote> now im confused i typed in the chmod code you guys told me too as well as the exe file word for word but terminal says that the file doesnt exist in the directory
<induz> I can copy the same thing to OO words but  not on MS Words running on wine
<Sly_Coyote> though im looking right at it
<rtdos> bonjoyee ?
<Sly_Coyote> and its in my downloads
<bonjoyee> rtdos: remastersys
<DaGeek247> Sly_Coyote try 'cd Downloads'
<pcypher> help with xbmc... more to the point upnp media serving
<Sly_Coyote> its not in a cd geek it is in my downloads as in my places
<DaGeek247> yes
<serialized> cd is the name of the command
<serialized> change directory = cd
<pcypher> please
<maxwave3> Sly_Coyote: cd = change directory
<Sly_Coyote> oh im such a fool
<DaGeek247> cd = change directory
<bonjoyee> is grub arch dependent? i mean can i restore grub using a 32bit live cd for a 64 bit install?
<DaGeek247> nah, you are just new.
<bonjoyee> bonjoyee: read grub2!
<zachlr> What is the likelyhood that I would be able to change a (less than half full) TB FAT32 USB hard drive to Ext4 or NTFS without deleting the files?
<jrib> zachlr: not very likely?
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kunwon8 kunwon35 matju Gerwin Drake2 aeon-ltd jsurfer_ johzephine moza yogurtur Tempus_Fugit ada2358 PreZ Corsair OkropNick IcarianHeights Chelsea_ starcoder jsurfer Mud nicop ANTRat paq7512 serialized aksr species kaydsoft MadVi
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! zulax tankdriver Varox draringi obscurant1st jiehan_ hunter` zachlr aadem pLk CensoredBiscuit bbartek manio fixxar ignarps FiReSTaRT ConstantineXVI jameswv flowbee__ WinstonSmith virusuy david__ ludmar nibbler__ tommis freaky[t] 
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! hotrod tohtori DavidLevin microtech bonjoyee Anon7-2521 josefig fjgj Defense|Twin iceflatline mrkiko NikWan3 bluefrog larry1 unperson claude_ fsckroot lorenzosu kyrix efaydian Dr_Willis rakia gamerchick02 Schindler cariboo907 and
<zachlr> jrib, that's kind of what I was thinking
<FloodBot2> kunwon8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxwave3> zachlr: even if there was an easy command, I would still do a backup.
<gamerchick02> kunwon8: this is not a political room. go away.
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kunwon8 antonpiatek_ ledah kancerman matju Gerwin aeon-ltd jsurfer_ johzephine moza yogurtur Tempus_Fugit ada2358 PreZ Corsair OkropNick IcarianHeights Chelsea_ starcoder jsurfer Mud nicop ANTRat paq7512 serialized aksr species ka
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! RobinJ zulax tankdriver Varox draringi obscurant1st jiehan_ hunter` zachlr aadem pLk CensoredBiscuit bbartek manio fixxar ignarps FiReSTaRT ConstantineXVI jameswv flowbee__ WinstonSmith virusuy david__ ludmar nibbler__ tommis frea
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! waltercool hotrod tohtori DavidLevin microtech bonjoyee Anon7-2521 josefig fjgj Defense|Twin iceflatline mrkiko NikWan3 bluefrog larry1 unperson claude_ fsckroot lorenzosu kyrix efaydian Dr_Willis rakia gamerchick02 Schindler cari
<kunwon8> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! ryuho-droid herbmonk velten Ronald epox bergman wthpr0 Godfather_ sriram Anom_ NixGeek headache LeGambitteur bwright Commander1024 oski jae Calz bigbrovar darkthawt andeh` bentob0x vox firegrass rsvp induz piglit MrCurlyBraces_ sl
<aeon-ltd> YEAHHHHHH spam!
<Anon7-2521> goddamn spammers.
<headache>  question est pas complete
<headache>  j'comprend rien de ce que tu veux faire
<kunwon14> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kunwon14 antonpiatek_ ledah kancerman matju Gerwin aeon-ltd jsurfer_ johzephine moza yogurtur Tempus_Fugit ada2358 PreZ Corsair OkropNick IcarianHeights Chelsea_ starcoder jsurfer Mud nicop ANTRat paq7512 serialized aksr species k
<kunwon14> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! RobinJ zulax tankdriver Varox draringi obscurant1st jiehan_ hunter` zachlr aadem pLk CensoredBiscuit bbartek manio fixxar ignarps FiReSTaRT ConstantineXVI jameswv flowbee__ WinstonSmith virusuy david__ ludmar nibbler__ tommis frea
<kunwon14> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! waltercool hotrod tohtori DavidLevin microtech bonjoyee Anon7-2521 josefig fjgj Defense|Twin iceflatline mrkiko NikWan3 bluefrog larry1 unperson claude_ fsckroot lorenzosu kyrix efaydian Dr_Willis rakia gamerchick02 Schindler cari
<kunwon14> kunwon1 here. ##politics  invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! ryuho-droid herbmonk velten Ronald epox bergman wthpr0 Godfather_ sriram Anom_ NixGeek headache LeGambitteur bwright Commander1024 oski jae Calz bigbrovar darkthawt andeh` bentob0x vox firegrass rsvp induz piglit MrCurlyBraces_ sl
<FloodBot2> kunwon14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> !fr | headache
<ubottu> headache: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<headache> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4865828/cant-reverse-django-contrib-admin-sites-index
<red> how do I take a screenshot of the active window in ubuntu?
<red> I read that alt+print screen should do it, but nothing happends
<aeon-ltd> !screenshot | red
<ubottu> red: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<datacrusher> bang
<jrib> oops
<zachlr> maxinux3, I had the same thought.  Only a small part of it is irreplaceable, but it would be a pain if it it all got deleted.
<erUSUL> red: Aplicagtions>Accesories>screenshot
<matju> jrib: ban kunwon*!*@* without a number in the pattern.
<aeon-ltd> red: wait that didn't give much info, use the app directly instead of the keyboard shortcuts
<red> aeon-ltd: _active window_ not my 3 monitors wide shot I have to go crop afterwards in gimp :)
<zachlr> maxinux3, I don't currently have enough room to back everything up, though.
<rtdos> thx bonjoyee
<aeon-ltd> red: read second message i sent
<jrib> matju: actually kunwon1 was a legitimate user I kicked by mistake
<matju> how do i get resolutions bigger than 1024x768 with an Intel 915 chipset and ubuntu 9.10 ? (the 915resolution tool can't be installed and the resolutions menu has only 3 resolutions in it)
<bonjoyee> rtdos: :)
<matju> jrib: oh, really ?
<jrib> matju: heh, yeah
<matju> jrib: damn spammers. always making things more complicated. :(
<species> this spam seems to actually be an attack on whoever the real kunwon is
<matju> species: yes, sorry.
<species> a false flag operation :P
<ledah> anyone knows if i can install the easypeasy interface on ubuntu?
<red> aeon-ltd: wondering if somethign somewhere is broken since I remember alt-print screen working in 9.4 :)
<red> oh well, ill add the app to panel
<Arachon> According to launchpad.net an issue considering the copy dialog in Rhythmbox was supposed to be fixed with the 0.12.8 version, but I'm seeing no signs of this fix, even though I have the latest version, why is this? Could it be that it's for maverick only?
<Sly_Coyote> da geek its still not working i dont know what gives it still says the file doesnt exist
<serialized> try ~/Downloads
<Sly_Coyote> i got that far serialized
<ColegaCulero> Grita orgulloso "¡Soy homosexual!" entra en http://colegasculeros.blogspot.com/ videochat gratis para colegas culeros!!! http://colegasculeros.blogspot.com/
<serialized> lol sorry
<rumpe1> Sly_Coyote, does the exe show up in "ls" output?
<serialized> erm can i ask what it is your trying to do Sly*
<maxwave3> Sly_Coyote: does your exe file have spaces in the name?
<Sly_Coyote> i dont know what ls means but when i open the file in my downloads it says wondershare.exe but it wont execute and wine says its not marked as executable so i tried da greeks chmod +x thing and it says the file doesnt exist
<headache> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4865828/cant-reverse-django-contrib-admin-sites-index
<serialized> could have a broken exe header
<xangua> Sly_Coyote: right clic>properties>open with>wine
<Dr_Willis> Sly_Coyote:  so wine ~/Downloads/wondershare.exe        gives an error?
<aeon-ltd> Sly_Coyote: the syntax is "chmod +x /path/to/file"
<Deltachaos> hi @all
<Deltachaos> my microphone stutters if i use it with pulseaudio
<Sly_Coyote> The file '/home/slycoyote/Downloads/Wondershare/Wondershare.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Sly_Coyote> thats what wine tells me
<kunwon1> jrib: ?
<Dr_Willis> Sly_Coyote:  try it from the command line. or mark it exeutable
<kunwon1> jrib: surely you realize i'm not responsible for the spam
<xangua> Sly_Coyote: right clic>properties>permision>executable
<jrib> kunwon1: sorry about that (see pm)
<Arachon> Aanyone?
<aeon-ltd> Sly_Coyote: so do this, 'chmod +x /home/slycoyote/Downloads/Wondershare/Wondershare.exe'
<kunwon1> jrib: i'm umode +g, i don't receive them :p but no problem
<jrib> kunwon1: yeah, I thought I had completed 14
<Sly_Coyote> xangua !!!!! thank you some how that worked
<Sly_Coyote> i dont understand why it wouldnt be default executable but once i changed permissions it worked
<Sly_Coyote> this community support thing is a life saver thanks for all the help everyone
<Arachon> According to launchpad.net an issue considering the copy dialog in Rhythmbox was supposed to be fixed with the 0.12.8 version, but I'm seeing no signs of this fix, even though I have the latest version, why is this? Could it be that it's for maverick only?
<raluxgaza> anyone using macbuntu?
<AbhijiT> Arachon, give me the link
<Arachon> AbhijiT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/410999
<KM0201> lol
<_Tristan> I've got a samsung laptop and they just came out with a new bios firmware, only available as an .exe. Would it be unsafe to run it in wine? Is there some ubuntu-friendly bios update somewhere?
<AbhijiT> Arachon, get the latest version
<AbhijiT> KM0201, ??
<AbhijiT> Arachon, http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
<Arachon> AbhijiT: That is different from the one in Ubuntu software Center?
<KM0201> AbhijiT: raluxgaga asked if anyone was using macbuntu, then left like 2sec later.. like that was time for someone to respond.. it tickled me
<AbhijiT> Arachon, nope
<Arachon> Then that's the one I have
<AbhijiT> Arachon, i mean yes. its the latest version with all the fixes
<Arachon> Oh
<AbhijiT> Arachon, no you sadi you have something called 0.12
<Arachon> 0.12.18 yes?
<AbhijiT> 0.12.8
<Arachon> er
<Arachon> 8
<Arachon> yeah
<FloodBot2> Arachon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhijiT> Arachon, get the latest one from the link i give you. uninstall the current. and then install the new one
<Arachon> Will do, thanks a bunch
<AbhijiT> KM0201, :D
<Skyhooker> hi again, still working on using PCI SATA controller in Xubuntu.  Ran lspci and found the following info on the card: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<Skyhooker> I've read that SiI cards are supported in ubuntu, but no idea how to enable or configure (linux noob) - any help appreciated, ty
<viktor133> nobe question, before installing a package, how do you check if no files are confictant with existing files?
<viktor133> *conflictant
<matju> how do i get resolutions bigger than 1024x768 with an Intel 915 chipset and ubuntu 9.10 ? (the 915resolution tool can't be installed and the resolutions menu has only 3 resolutions in it)
<maco> matju: 915resolutions is no longer needed with the newer drivers. it should be listing all the resolutions the screen claims it can do. if you're sure the screen and video card can both do better, you can add more resolutions
<Sly_Coyote> i have another question . is there a preferred program for us linux users to convert and or split a video from its audio? i ask this because i downloaded songs off of youtube that i couldnt find anywhere else but i want to convert the flv file to mp3 if possible
<maco> !resolution | matju
<ubottu> matju: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> matju: see the section about adding modes
<ZykoticK9> Sly_Coyote, if you want to dump the audio of a file you can use mplayer "mplayer -vo null -au pcm FILENAME" and you'll get a WAV of the audio
<niklasfi> hi guys... my audio cuts off, after chatting on skype for maybe half an hour. after hat all audio is garbled, amarok can't play any music and my partner in the chat cannot hear me as well as i cannot hear him. a restart resolves the problem for another 30 minute or so... can i somehow get the same effects without restart?
<ZykoticK9> Sly_Coyote, typo!  "mplayer -vo null -ao pcm FILENAME"
<skrite> hey all, i am installing from a minimal cd image. what gives me xorg and what i will need to launch X via startx command?
<needlez> is there a way for mplayer to get the time of the movie in seconds thats playing and like important that command into a script which tells the computer to sleep after x seconds??
<ZykoticK9> skrite, just install whatever windows manager you want to use, and it will pull the Xorg dependencies
<viktor133> hi. how do you check if any files of a package you're installing are conflicting with any existing files?
<markoso> how do i make a app start at startup
<ZykoticK9> markoso, System / Preferences / Startup
<maco> niklasfi: possibly "sudo alsa force-reload" to reload the sound drivers
<skrite> ZykoticK9: even if it is not a desktop environment? like openbox will pull xorg deps?
<markoso> ty ZykoticK9
<maco> skrite: should
<ZykoticK9> skrite, it should
<matju> maco: well, i was asking because i found a web post that claimed that switching from SuSE to Ubuntu reduced the number of available resolutions. why would any resolutions be missing from the menu ? (i don't have proof of what my laptop can do : i ran SuSE long ago too, but i have no recollection of resolution list)
<maco> skrite: it still needs X to run, right?
<skrite> maco: indeed, thanks
<aperson123> hi
<aperson123> :(
<Skyhooker> Need help using PCI SATA card in Xubuntu, please  lspci says:  Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)  ty
<Skyhooker> <==linux noob
<Ind3ras> join #ubuntu
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: and the disks attached to it do not appear?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: should be automatic
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: negative, no disks on that controller
<Skyhooker> disk recognized in BIOS, however
<Ind3ras> does anyone know where i can get some wireless questions answered for backtrack 4 final
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: there are no disks actually attached to it or the diks that are attached do not appear in i.e « sudo fdisk -l » output
<erUSUL> !backtrack > Ind3ras
<ubottu> Ind3ras, please see my private message
<viktor133> can anybody give me a few hints on a package-issue?
<filippo> !ciao
<filippo> io italy
<Pici> !it | filippo
<ubottu> filippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<filippo> ok
<veilig_abt> is there a way to view a log of all the applications that were updated w/ the update-manager in the last week? ...or longer?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: so what's the case here?
<datacrusher> my ogv files playback normal, but audio is VERY slow. iv tryed the same file in other ambiente (windows and mac) and the audio is normal as the video files i got here, only in my ubuntu machine ogv audio is very low. how do i fix this?
<erUSUL> veilig_abt: in sysnaptic there is a log in Archive menu
<needlez> is there a way to have mplayer get the time of movie and put that command into a script like this... http://pastie.org/1518963
<ActionParsnip> veilig_abt: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<viktor133> actionparsnip: you gave an answer launchpad about a dependency
<veilig_abt> erUSUL, ActionPar: thanks!
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: sorry, was just checking - I know very little terminal, ran that command - disk shows as sdb in fdisk, I think it's formatted NTFS (was trying to make this a fileserver for Win machines)
<ActionParsnip> needlez: do you mean to play a movie then kill the app?
<ActionParsnip> viktor133: happens nearly daily dude, you'll need to expand
<viktor133> it's been suggested that i simply download a missing package, but i don't know how to check for possible conficting files?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: ok; so the disk is there. can you access it in PLaces>Computer ?
<Skyhooker> stand by...
<needlez> ActionParsnip: look at the script that I have already. I think you helped with it before. I just want something to automatically get the time of the requested movie so it isn't doing it at X time which I've already set
<jrib> viktor133: apt will yell at you if you two packages conflict because they share files.  But what package are you talking about?  Downloading what? Why?
<needlez> if there's no way to do that its ok, jw
<viktor133> jrib: one sec, looking up the name
<ActionParsnip> viktor133: try with the   --dry-run   option
<jrib> needlez: why not just use mplayer to play the movie?  It will go away when it finishes playing
<blackxored> hello guys
<blackxored> where I can find a good and updated linux laptop compatibility list
<blackxored> ?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: what is the "time of the movie"? Is it how long it is or how long its been playinig for or what?
<needlez> jrib: its not that, and no it wont, it wont auto kick sleep after words thats why I created this script
<viktor133> jrib: downloading 3th party software, security program, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<jrib> needlez: what do you mean "auto kick sleep"?
<needlez> ActionParsnip: length of movie time... time of playing movie
<freelove> who has a scan archive
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: cannot find it, but I may not be looking in the right place (super noob)
<freelove> who has a scan archive
<viktor133> actionparsnip: so i download the package, then use --dry-run ?
<jrib> viktor133: isn't that a really old version?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: so you want the system to determine the length of the movie, then kill the process after that time?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: can you paste the output of « sudo fdisk -l » in pastebin ?
<erUSUL> !paste | Skyhooker
<ubottu> Skyhooker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> viktor133: its an option od the dpkg command
<freelove> who has a scan archive
<BuMpIc> hi all
<needlez> jrib: when I have suspend/sleep set it wont kick in cuz movie won't close in anything... vlc/ totem/ mplayer / etc...
<ActionParsnip> freelove: can you expand on that please
<needlez> ActionParsnip: exactly
<jrib> needlez: mplayer quits after the video ends
<KM0201> is anyone else having trouble adding MSN buddies to Pidgin or Empathy?  #pidgin is dead
<viktor133> jrib: i know, it's really outdated software, but there isn't really an alternative
<needlez> jrib: for me it doesnt
<viktor133> actionparsnip: i'll try that, thnks
<jrib> needlez: you are using "mplayer /path/to/video"?
<BuMpIc> how van  i do that the conky will always appear on my desktop?So if i start the comp i dnt have to write to the terminal
<Arachon> How come my version of Ubuntu Software center doesn't have the latest version of many applications?
<trollboy> so I've got two items in my Update Manager that won't let me select them for update
<ActionParsnip> needlez: mencoder has an identify option you can get various bits of data out and store it in a variable, then sleep that long
<Skyhooker> hmmm, lotta new stuff to learn there to paste...
<trollboy> event-based init daemon (upstart) and a simple, straightforward, open-source software framework for PHP 5 (libzend-framework-php)
<freelove> who has a scan archive
<freelove> who has a scan archive
<freelove> who has a scan archive
<FloodBot2> freelove: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needlez> jrib: the reason it wont exit for me is because the computer wont sleep even after the program closes.
<ActionParsnip> Skyhooker: copy the text, go to http://pastie.org and paste the text then hit the big paste button, the address in the address bar will change, copy it and paste it here
<Travis-42> Can anyone recommend a program to record video/audio of a particular window or section of the screen? I can't find anything that seems to work
<jrib> needlez: you seem to be using "exit" and "close" differently.  What's the difference?
<needlez> Jrib:so I created a C program to do shutdown with out needing sudo.
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: recordmydesktop
<trollboy> needlez, how are you doing a shutdown w/o sudo?
<Travis-42> thanks ActionParsnip, I'll check it out
<Arachon> Erm, Anyone?
<BuMpIc> how can  i do that the conky will always appear on my desktop?So if i start the comp i dnt have to write to the terminal
<needlez> trollboy: setUID with the Cwrapper I created
<Skyhooker> http://pastie.org/1518994
<Skyhooker> try that
<trollboy> Arachon, are you sure they're the latest ubuntu versions?
<ActionParsnip> needlez: mencoder -identify filename
<Arachon> trollboy: No, it's 10.4, but that's supposed to be LTS, right?
<trollboy> Arachon, just because SoftwareX releases a new release, doesn't mean its been incorporated into the ubuntu package management system yet.
<ActionParsnip> Skyhooker: you have now mastered pastebin, use that for outputs of more than 1 line :)
<Skyhooker> yay! :)
<Skyhooker> ty
<Arachon> trollboy: Oh, so I'd have to get the tarball manually then?
<AbhijiT> Arachon, ubuntu is not rolling release distro
<needlez> ActionParsnip: ok, will it automatically get the length of any video I pick or do I have to modify it every time for each different movie??
<trollboy> Arachon, SoftwareX might have just released version 10, but the ubuntu guys might have only updated to 9.9.8.0
<AbhijiT> Arachon, only stabgle/ tested version in there software center
<trollboy> Arachon, correct, if you *need* the bleeding edge
<jrib> needlez: I don't understand how that relates to my question
<ActionParsnip> needlez: you can pass the file name as an arg to the script
<AbhijiT> Arachon, you can get latest version on your oen and install it
<trollboy> Arachon, what software is it, if I may ask
<Arachon> Yeah, it's just that the package manager is so much more convenient
<AbhijiT> Arachon, also see getdeb and playseb
<Arachon> trollboy: Rhythmbox
<trollboy> the latest version in ubuntu might have what you need
<jrib> needlez: you can do what you asked originally, but I think it's not a good way to achieve what you want.
<trollboy> ah.. I don't use it/them myself
<trollboy> what's in the latest version that's not in the ubuntu one?
<Arachon> trollboy: iPod sync ability, and an option to do "replace all" in a copy dialog
<Arachon> instead of having to press "yes" 512 times
<trollboy> I *Believe* there were some plugins that did that automagically...
<trollboy> not sure ont he replace all
<needlez> jrib: that was to the other question sorry...  and the difference was it will stop playing the movie and the program will exit but the computer won't sleep because it thinks its still running. Sorry must not of explained that very well, thats why I created a program to do shutdown without need for sudo
<needlez> ActionParsnip: ok thank you that should work
<Arachon> trollboy: Whatabout the Backports repo?
<BuMpIc> jrib, how can  i do that the conky will always appear on my desktop?So if i start the comp i dnt have to write to the terminal
<trollboy> anyone see my question about un-updatable updates?
<jrib> needlez: so you get a new prompt after the video finishes playing with "mplayer video", but mplayer is still running somehow?
<jrib> !startup | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<trollboy> Arachon, you can try that, you can also try the "unstable" repo as well, but YMMV
<Arachon> trollboy: Myeah
<BuMpIc> jrib,  ty
<AbhijiT> BuMpIc, are you using ubuntu?
<needlez> jrib: its more like it closes and even though I have it set to autosleep it wont autosleep after being closed
<trollboy> backports probably won't be what you want
<jrib> needlez: so what do you do to make it autosleep?
<needlez> so I created this script to do that, it would work with mplayer also, just I use totem more often
<lestat> hi
<nothappy> hello, I've tried installing unbuntu and kubuntu in x86 and 64bit, it just loads to a screen and a pointer, that's it. Both text and gui mode installs does the same, one thing though is that I can select 'safe mode' and it loads that desktop up without networking...weird.
<BuMpIc> AbhijiT, ubuntu-based
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: not sure if you saw my post  http://pastie.org/1518994
<Smith> how to install tar.bz2 on a linux (Ubuntu 10.10) machine
<Arachon> trollboy: How so?
<BuMpIc> AbhijiT,  but i have the answer thanks
<lestat> any idea why my middle mouse button paste doesn't work anymore since yesterday ? :(
<trollboy> backports is how you get SoftwareX Current version running on Ubuntu Old Ocellet (or whatever previous install you're running)
<lestat> i did nothing particular
<Smith> hi
<AbhijiT> BuMpIc, hmm
<trollboy> if the version of SoftwareX you want isn't in the current repo, its probably not going to be in backports
<Arachon> trollboy: That sounds exaclty like what I'm trying to do... SoftwareX <latest> is available for Maverick Meerkat, but not Lucid Lynx
<trollboy> backports is more about getting new software to run on old releases than it is about managing bleeding edge
<needlez> jrib: correct autosleep after the movie over or at X time... X being set by myself already. And then created a C program to tell the computer to just shutdown without need for sudo, after the program closes
<Smith> hi
<Datz> Hi, I'm trying to export an mp3 from audacity, and need to find /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0  -> does anyone know where I can find this file?
<trollboy> is Maverick stable/out yet?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: is the 500 GiB disk sdb? i've neer heard of SFS filesystem ... does the disk have any data in it?
<needlez> jrib: this is what I have now... http://pastie.org/1518963
<needlez> jrib: I could replace totem with mplayer or anything and it should work
<Arachon> trollboy: Wait, you mean the entire OS version?
<Pici> trollboy: Maverick was released on 2010/10/10
<Datz> oh.. looks like there is a package for that, how nice :)
<chrisryn_> whats a godo program for converting my grandmas cassettes to cd
<chrisryn_> good*
<voglster> im trying to setup a very simple ubuntu box that just routes between 2 subnets... 2 nics on it one on each subnet the default gateway has a static route pointing to the ubuntu box for the 1 subnet.. the other subnet the ubuntu box is the default route... yes i cannot ping between subnets... iptables is not even installed and ip_forward is set to 1 any thoughts?
<trollboy> ah, apparantly I'm on Natty Narwhal
<jrib> needlez: mplayer -identify -vo dummy -ao dummy VIDEO 2> /dev/null | grep ID_LENGTH | cut -d'=' -f2      would get you the length but I still advise you to accomplish what you are doing in some other way
<trollboy> then yes Arachon backports might do it for you
<Datz> chrisryn_: I guess you could try audacity.
<Skyhooker> hmmm, should've been NTFS - I added no data. I tried running gparted to repartition/reformat, but it didn't see the drive either
<Arachon> trollboy: Well, in any case, I think I've got some insight in how Ubuntu's repository system works, thanks :)
<trollboy> Arachon, no problem, sorry I couldn't be more help
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: gparted does not see it ? try « gksudo gparted /dev/sdb » in a terminal
<Skyhooker> ok...
<needlez> jrib: I am trying other things also, just this is just a simple solution for now
<Smith> hi
<Smith> how to install tar.bz2 on a linux (Ubuntu 10.10) machine
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: no response
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: if the disk is going to be used in a linux fileserver ( via samba i guess ) you should format it to a linux filesystem ( ext4 or xfs )
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: gparted does not launch ?
<Skyhooker> negative
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: and you do not get any error either?
<Skyhooker> no error
<greenManX> hi
<greenManX> how to install tar.bz2 on ubuntu 10.10
<Skyhooker> let me try reformatting on a machine with onboard SATA and report back, will use ext4
<KM0201> greenManX: what did you download a .tar file for?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: ok try « sudo parted /dev/sdb » is comman line program
<Skyhooker> ok, stand by...
<ActionParsnip> Smith: what is the filename?
<greenManX> like for firefox 4 beta 10
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: you should get a new promt. you can enter « print » and see the partition table of the disk
<Guest81366> hi
<Guest81366> i have a problem
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: there is a mozilla PPA for (crappy) firefox 4, you can add it, install Firefox 4 then remove the PPA so it doesn't update the current Firefox you have
<KM0201> greenManX: usually there's a mozilla PPA for beta's.. but ff4 is a little wild right now
<greenManX> okay
<Propel> I plan on dual booting with win7/ubuntu on my 500GB HDD. How should I partition the drive? 250GB/250GB?
<Guest81366> someone have never installed ubuntu server on pendrive and configured in menu.lst
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: I see it there at 500GB ntfs volume
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: I can make you a commad if you want
<greenManX> okay if i have any other tarball how do i install it i am new to linux
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: ok; run « quit » or « exit » ( do not remeber exactly to quit the program
<needlez> jrib: can that be substitued for the sleep thing?? or not?? also my other thing is would this work?? http://pastie.org/1519039
<voglster> greenManX, a tarball is a comressed file.. untar it ;-)
<voglster> greenbit_, bring up a console and tpye man tar
<greenManX> ok then
<ActionParsnip> Propel: The install of Ubuntu will only occupy about 5Gb so depends how much data you need, you can also store user data on the NTFS if you wish as Windows is to ignorant to access Ext4
<Guest81366> when i do the boot from pendrive I asked the cdrom
<voglster> greenManX,  not greenbit_
<jrib> needlez: what you pastebinned is all you need
<hilarie> Where can I find a how-to on compiling a program under 10.10? I am trying to install OpenTaxSolver2010_8.01.tgz
<greenManX> thats ok
<Skyhooker> done and here's pastie:  http://pastie.org/1519040
<needlez> jrib: thank you
<Propel> wow, ubuntu only needs 5GBs?!
<Pici> !compile | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> needlez: though you need to pass a movie to mplayer obviously
<hilarie> ty
<needlez> jrib: I would tell it to take the movie that I select from my harddrive from the GUI
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: now see if we can access it try « udisks --mount /dev/sdb1 »
<jrib> needlez: mplayer has no gui
<jrib> needlez: well the "mplayer" command anyway
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: no errors from that one?
<BuMpIc> jrib, is there any search modul like in windows, if i cant find something in applications?
<sevens> So, does anyone here have any helpful tips for installing the latest ati drivers? I completed the install via terminal commands, but aticonfig wont run.
<needlez> jrib: ahh, is there a gui so I can select a movie that way?? or not??
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0; sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Guest81366> when i boot from pendrive i asked the cdrom
<Skyhooker> "command not found"
<greenManX> which platform is better Ubuntu or Linux Mint
<needlez> jrib: thought there was like a Gnome for mplayer  or something like that isnt there??
<jrib> needlez: try a gui for mplayer.  I'm not familiar with them and don't know how they behave when the movie ends
<Guest81366> my configuration is: http://pastie.org/1519048
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: neither is better
<ChessTeach> i am not sure if this is a firefox or ubuntu question, but I am running firefox and everytime a message box appears, ubuntu makes a drum sound.... any idea how to disable this?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: what version of ubuntu ?
<greenManX> then
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: mint is also not support and is offtopic here
<jrib> BuMpIc: to find stuff you already installed?
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic will be happy to discuss it with you
<Skyhooker> xubuntu 9.10, I think
<BuMpIc> jrib, whats that?
<needlez> jrib: kk
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server and my menu.lst this is http://pastie.org/1519048
<jrib> BuMpIc: what do you want to do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest81366: lucid uses grub2, I suggest you use that
<Guest81366> i want install the ubuntu 10.04.01 from usb
<hilarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561093/
<Ubulindy> recently switched from gnome to kde and have no way to view, open, or access /home.... and ideas? when I try to open in "computer" says cant be opened
<hilarie> It comes as an error
<BuMpIc> jrib, so  i   cant find some moduls and applications or options.Is there any program wich has a searc textarea and i car find things with it?
<greenManX> okay i have just installed ubuntu side by side windows.....is Linux better than WINDOWS
<BuMpIc> jrib,  like in windows
<jrib> BuMpIc: synaptic
<Pici> greenManX: This isn't a discussion channel, you've already been pointed to #ubuntu-offtopic , please use it.
<earthmeLon> greenManX, You're asking #ubuntu (linux) channel.  Most of us will say Linux *is* better than windows :D
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: you can use grep to search files for text
<greenManX> lol
<Guest81366> but when i try to boot from usb i asked the cdrom, but i have my image iso on pendrive
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, is it a program?
<ActionParsnip> greenManX: both are good, it depends on the situation, THAT is also offtopic too. This is support for Ubuntu only. Please keep your question to Ubuntu support questions only
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: yes, it's part of a default install
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: ok do « sudo mkdir /media/win_disk && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o umasks=0 /dev/sdb1 /media/win_disk  »
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, ok
<wamicho> help please i was using 10.4 and my dell internal modem worked  fine but after upgrading it s not recognized how do i solve this..
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-search-find-file-for-text-string/    good times
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip,  and this searchmonkey?
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, is this good?
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: i dont use seamonkey, I always use grep
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: good is subjective
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip,  and where i can   look and write into my files's  source?
<Skyhooker> noob question: how do I copy & paste selection from here?
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, forexample in C++
<wamicho>  help please i was using 10.4 and my dell internal modem worked  fine but after upgrading to 10.10 it s not recognized how do i solve this..
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: that didn't make any sense
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: did it work in the liveCD?
<Ubulindy> any help on kde and how to access my home dir would be appreciated, switched from gnome and now no access and cant view
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, so this is an open source os   or not?
<wamicho> ActionParsnip didn't try that...
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 non lavora in live cd
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: yes, its in a default install which means its free and opensource, the install CD cannot contain proprietary software
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 don't work in livecd
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: select then middle mouse button click wherever you want it
<erUSUL> !who | Skyhooker
<ubottu> Skyhooker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sanandreas-labs> hi to all!
<needlez> jrib: checking out gnome-mplayer right now to see if will work
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip,  what do you mean with the Install cd?
<ActionParsnip> Ubulindy: have you tried other file browsers?
<induz> hello
<sanandreas-labs> is there some one that want to help a newbie? that's my first time on Mirc
<Ubulindy> ActionParsnip there isnt much I have access to
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: the install media you used came on an ISO, The install ISO comes with grep by default, meaning it is free and opensouce
<ActionParsnip> Ubulindy: not even a terminal?
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: entered commend, no error, but no apparent change
<sanandreas-labs> some one from ITALY?
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ubulindy> ActionParsnip even tho I launch a term, even that is borked and opens ~/Documents
<carsten_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: do « grep sdb1 /proc/mounts »
<jacklosquartator> ciao
<ActionParsnip> Ubulindy: if you press CTRL+ALT+T  does a konsole launch?
<Ubulindy> yep
<sanandreas-labs> ciao bello!
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, I think i  was  badly explaining myself.So how  can i see the system source code?Not the grep
<ActionParsnip> Ubulindy: are you the owner of your home folder?
<lesshaste> is there a simple text to pdf convertor? I just need to make a pdf from a simple string so I can use it for something else
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: sorry no need for that. run « thunar /media/win_disk »
<Ubulindy> yes
<jacklosquartator> ma qui e tutto in inglese???
<luca__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lesshaste> can it be done via the printing system maybe?
<erUSUL> !it | jacklosquartator
<ubottu> jacklosquartator: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erUSUL> luca__: ^
<Ubulindy> ActionParsnip Im assuming I am since I was in gnome
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: you can use less to view files in terminal, or use your favourite text editor to open them
<zacktu> how do i find out my ubuntu version and kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> Ubulindy: i'd ask in #kubuntu, they may know a trick or two
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: OK, win_disk file manager opened
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<Ubulindy> ActionParsnip ok, thanks
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, ok thanx.And the code is C++  or another language?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: there it is; all the space you wanted
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: doesn't matter, i it's text then a text editor will display it
<ActionParsnip> *if
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Skyhooker
<ubottu> Skyhooker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip,  ok
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: thanks, will this now mount at startup, or more to do?
<ActionParsnip> I have a Dell D420 running Maverick and the keyboard really sucks. Can anyone recommend something heavy I can drop on it?
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: there is more to do you have to add a line to your fstab . see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<erUSUL> Skyhooker: we did this to check that everyhing is ok
<Skyhooker> erUSUL: excellent, tyvm!
<wamicho> ActionParsnip: I tried with live cd it worked..
<wamicho> ActionParsnip: how do i make it work after installing ...
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: ok then run:  lsmod   and see if any of the modules look like they drive the modem, you can also run:    sudo lshw | less     and find the modem. You should also run:   dmesg | less    and read the boot to see what's going on, then compare it to the current install to see what's different. You may need to make notes
<zacktu> Administration/About Ubuntu says: You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<ActionParsnip> !natty | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> zacktu: use the terminal as there is a bug in that menu
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server and my menu.lst this is http://pastie.org/1519048
<Guest81366> when i try to boot from usb i asked the cdrom, but i have my image iso on pendrive
<zacktu> I just used instructions from ActioinParsnip to check my ubuntu version (lsb_release -a; uname -a), and my system version is 10.10 -- exactly what I thought it should be -- Out of curiousity I used Administration/About Ubuntu (probably first time ever) and was informed that I'm running 11.04 --  somebody jumped the gun
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: what kernel are you using?
<markfletcher> Hi, when I boot my ubuntu system, after the grub loading , I get a series of messages like [syntax error] or [incorrect command]. The system boots just fine, but I was wondering how I go about investigating these errors and remedying them... I dont see any more information on what is causing the errors
<ActionParsnip> markfletcher: read through:   dmesg | less    it may give clues
<zacktu> ActionParsnip: 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686
<markfletcher> Thank you!
<[1]Smith> i am here
<[1]Smith> arrrghhh tell mw
<[1]Smith> *me
<ActionParsnip> zacktu: thats a maverick kernel
<ActionParsnip> !ask | [1]Smith
<ubottu> [1]Smith: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arrrghhh> [1]Smith, ask your question, clearly and coherently for all to see.
<sisif> Hello. What alternative do I have for Ati / AMD proprietary video drivers ?
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip, i cant find that startup manager:D
<[1]Smith> HOW DO I INSTALL TAR.BZ FILE ON LINUX
<ActionParsnip> sisif: the open drivers which are part of the default OS
<ActionParsnip> BuMpIc: ok
<[1]Smith> I HAVE UBUNTU 10.10
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: what is the filename
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: kill the caps
<[1]Smith> its vlc
<sisif> ActionParsnip, you are referring to the ones that ship default with the oS ?
<arrrghhh> [1]Smith, being rude will get you nowhere in life.
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: vlc is in the repos
<arrrghhh> [1]Smith, you can install vlc from the repo's.
<arrrghhh> [1]Smith, sudo apt-get vlc
<arrrghhh> er
<Roter1337> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb/
<arrrghhh> sorry
<[1]Smith> i am not rude guys
<FloodBot2> arrrghhh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> sudo apt-get install vlc
<zacktu> Action:  it appears that everything is maverick except the message from System/Administration/About Ubuntu -- everything's as i expected, but i was still confused by the "About Ubuntu" message - thankx for helping me confirm that all is well
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: use software centre and you can install vlc easily
<[1]Smith> okay like in  sudo apt-get install vlc, how do i put location of tar.bz file
<lesshaste> how do you set up a pdf printer?
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: you dont need it, its worthless
<mbeierl> !packages | [1]Smith
<ubottu> [1]Smith: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-pdf-documents-in-ubuntu.html
<[1]Smith> if my file is played any where, will linux find it
<markfletcher> sorry I couldnt find anything in dmesg | less... I think this is happening before the kernel boots?
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: yes
<mbeierl> [1]Smith: Ubuntu uses "packages" instead of raw .tar.bz files
<[1]Smith> *placed
<vilius_> hello everyone
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: yes, just like it doesnt matter in windows either
<wamicho> ActionParsnip it doesn't detect it
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: fastest link I ever got, did you not websearch ANY first before asking?
<vilius_> I need your help. I need ftp server with GUI on ubuntu. PUreFTP is only available from terminal?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: of course I did
<sisif> Which one would you recommend: using the ATI drivers in the repos or downloading from the amd.com website ?
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: maybe there is a regression bug in the newer kernel
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I got links from 2006
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: hmm.. now I get Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<mbeierl> [1]Smith: so you don't need to search and download the tar.bz file yourself.  instead you can use the repositories to download the software (vlc or whatever) and have the guarantee that it is a version that works with your installed OS
<wamicho> ActionParsnip so what do i do ?
<[1]Smith> so i go to turminal and then just write  sudo apt-get install "name-of-file"
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: I had to open a browser and search and it took 30 seconds to find that....
<ActionParsnip> wamicho: log a bug
<[1]Smith> it will get installed
<mbeierl> [1]Smith: plus it makes sure if there are any dependencies, they are also found and downloaded
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: great :)
<wamicho> ok thanks
<arrrghhh> [1]Smith, Ubuntu Software Center is probably easier/friendlier for you.
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: no, you type:   sudo apt-get install vlc
<g_0_0> [1]Smith, go to terminal and type - sudo apt-get install vlc
<mbeierl> [1]Smith: yes.  you can also use the Ubuntu Software Center to search and install
<[1]Smith> yeah i use it for most of apps
<Sly_Coyote> how can i delete frostwire ?
<intrader> Anyone, does Maverick have default virus and malware protection?
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: forget the file you manually downloaded, it is of absolutely ZERO value to you
<[1]Smith> but like some which are unavailable
<Sly_Coyote> i downloaded frostwire and hate it
<ActionParsnip> !virus | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<xangua> Sly_Coyote: sudo apt-get purge frostwire
<[1]Smith> Why zero value
<arashi256> Beginners should probably stick with the software center. cli stuff can wait...
<[1]Smith> i think i will have to follow some linux book
<arrrghhh> [1]Smith, installing from the repo's means it'll stay up to date.
<VirusTB_> ActionParsnip,  i actuallt disagree with that !virus .. myu friend got bored and made a virus
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: because vlc is already in the repositorys waiting to be downloaded, the command I gave will install it and everything vlc needs to work, so the file you have isn't needed in any way shape or form
<mbeierl> [1]Smith: because there is no way of knowing if it's going to be workable in your environment.  if you use aptitiude search vlc you should find that it is pre-compiled and ready for you from the repositories
<[1]Smith> okay
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB_: then you should change the factoid ;)
<arrrghhh> VirusTB_, anyone can write a virus, but can it proliferate?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, thanks, I was just reading an article in the current InfoWeek about possible virus, botnets, malware in linux
<arrrghhh> mbeierl, aptitude was sadly removed in maverick...
<[1]Smith> thanks a lot guys for helping
<ActionParsnip> [1]Smith: nearly all the software you will need is in the repositories, Windows expects you to know and hunt the web for useful stuff, Ubuntu has a centralized app for adding and removing software
<arrrghhh> intrader, gloom and doom, it's not true.
<mbeierl> arrrghhh: it's actually still available, and it is what debian upstream still recommends.  I'm not sure why they removed the default install of it from maverick
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: its installable though, apt-get is still around and still great
<VirusTB_> ActionParsnip, when is the next ubuntu release..,.....??
<ActionParsnip> !info aptitude maverick
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<mbeierl> [1]Smith: ever use the app store for Apple?
<ActionParsnip> VirusTB_: April
<VirusTB_>  i lost track of the 6 months.....
<rumpe1> VirusTB_, 11.04 ... so its april
<arrrghhh> mbeierl, ActionParsnip of course you can still install it... but it was removed.  i prefer it myself, i don't get it.
<VirusTB_>  Gracias
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: firefox is still the default browser too, go figure huh
<rumpe1> VirusTB_, .04=april, .10=oct
<arashi256> mbierl - you beat me to the analogy (half-watching Warehouse 13)
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, not sure how to take that...
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: same difference to your "I prefer aptitude" earlier
<arrrghhh> but it's time for me to eat lunch, so i'll take it lightly.  cya guys.
<arrrghhh> eh
<arrrghhh> i do...
<mbeierl> arashi256: cydia (the jailbroken app store) actually exposes the fact that it uses .deb repos too :)
<ActionParsnip> arrrghhh: i prefer chromium, but firefox is default
<arashi256> mbeierl - heh :D
<intrader> arrrghhh, thanks
<steve375> I have an EEE PC with display problems.  I haven't used an anti-virus, but probably should.  Any suggestions?  I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<arashi256> define 'display problems'
<steve375> fonts fuzzy, things like that
<steve375> arashi256: fuzzy fonts, things like that
<mbeierl> steve375: just as an aside, anti-virus won't do much for the fuzzy display...
<moonraker> steve375: shouldnt need av - have u tried ClamAv??
<steve375> I have KlamAv
<jezz> can any1 help me please with disk idle ?
<ActionParsnip> steve375: klamav is pretty decent, you should add the clamav ppa to get the newer engine and virus defs
<steve375> mbeierl: What will help?  Where do I look
<arashi256> if you go to system -> preferences -> appearance, what setting are your fonts on?
<mbeierl> steve375: there is the ability to set the anti-aliasing for fonts in the System -> Peferences -> Apperances -> Fonts...
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I think I set it up then it offers to print a test page. Do you have any idea where the file goes?
<moonraker> steve375: have u got the display drivers updated?
<mbeierl> steve375: there's a section for Rendering that /might/ help
<steve375> mbeierl: I will look into that.  What does anti-alisaing do?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: i believe its part of the printing steps
<arashi256> sounds like you may have 'monochrome' fonts set
<arashi256> anti-aliasing smooths the edges of fonts
<Jenk> I'm supposed to install 'glibc' on Jaunty. I've got this link : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/?C=M;O=A but I don't know which file to download. Help ??
<steve375> I think I have seen nvidia updated recently
<joe_happy> i have issues runing mp4 video files on my computer anyone can helpme with that?
<mbeierl> steve375: what arashi256 said - smooths out fonts - or might make them appear fuzzy
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ~/PDF it seems
<xangua> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | joe_happy
<ubottu> joe_happy: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 42 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<arashi256> joe_happy mp4 video will be played more reliably from vlc video player rather than mplayer - "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<steve375> mbeierl: I haven't changed display specs, but it has changed
<VirusTB_> can anyone suggest to me a great VIDEO tutorials on Ubuntu?> like a podcast or some RSS feed? (*&#/
<joe_happy> thanks
<mbeierl> steve375: I'm simply suggesting that changing the Rendering might help with the fuzzy fonts
<sevens> Anyone in here good with ati proprietary drivers?
<steve375> mbeierl: Yes, but why would have fonts become fuzzy if I haven't changed anything
<steve375> ?
<arashi256> steve375 - change the setting and see if it fixes it and then you can worry about the why...?
<mbeierl> steve375: update to the display driver to optimize, perhaps?  It was merely a suggeston
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ok last question.. :)  I am printing using enscript.. any idea how to control the name of the pdf that is created?
<steve375> I do appreciate the suggestions.  Please don't think I'm being ungrateful
<lesshaste> enscript -B -i 2 -f Courier8 --margins=26:18:18:18 test.txt is what I currently have
<dimm> can't mount NFS, mount return         "failed: RPC Error: Program not registered" , please help
<arashi256> rpc daemon not running on the host?
<mbeierl> steve375: I don't have an eeepc, so I don't know what drivers, etc, or display settings it might use.
<ActionParsnip> steve375: what model EEEPC?
<Loshki> Jenk: those are uncompiled source files. You want binaries to install. What does 'apt-cache search glibc' suggest?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: not something I've used
<arashi256> meierl, I'm guessing it'll be a vanilla intel integrated thingie...
<steve375> ok, I'm going to look into that and come back if I haven't found the answer ... a 1005HA
<Zyrex> hello all
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ok no probs. Thanks for your help in any case
<steve375> ActionParsnip: 1005HA
<steve375> brb
<arashi256> woulda helped if he'd...you know....checked the fonts setting and let us know...
<madstein> hey having issues with libc6 and upstart update
<madstein> any one else having this problem ?
<mrenouf|work^> Anyone running Natty?
<ActionParsnip> !natty } mrenouf|work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !natty
<arashi256> lord, no :)
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<markoso> hi i have my vid card working advance effects how do i get compiz
<Jenk> Loshki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561108/
<mrenouf|work^> ActionParsnip, Yes I know
<madstein> there is a problem with libc6 and the upstart update
<ActionParsnip> mrenouf|work^: then why are you asking in here if you 'know'?
<madstein> some one at canonical can look unto this please?
<mrenouf|work^> ActionParsnip, just beause it's not stable and released yet doesn't mean it can't be used. I was hoping to hear from someone who'd been using it.
<maco> madstein: on what release?
<madstein> maverick
<ActionParsnip> mrenouf|work^: it doesn't say that, it also says it is discussed and helped in #ubuntu+1 and NOT here
<madstein> need a smoke brb
<maco> madstein: i havent seen any mails on ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-announce about omg-breakage...
<Loshki> Jenk: try 'sudo apt-get install libc6 linux-libc-dev'. How do you know you need glibc?
<mrenouf|work^> ActionParsnip, yes ubuntu+1 ... sorry didn't see that part. tnx
<ActionParsnip> mrenouf|work^: so you didn't know
<ActionParsnip> mrenouf|work^: if you read ALL the factoid given you will get further
<mrenouf|work^> ActionParsnip, relax man :-) tnx for the help. I'm un #ubuntu+1
<Jenk> Loshki, I get this error : ".../lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by ...)"
<ActionParsnip> mrenouf|work^: if you come in with a "I know" attitude, then show incompetance, I will point it out
<Jenk> Loshki, Just installed both, but I still get an error requiring 'glibc' to be installed.
<madstein> maco
<_jorde> errr. Anyone using empathy here?
<madstein> the update just pped up
<_jorde> how do I send the nickserv my identify info?
<madstein> some how the upstart is requesting libc6 10.2
<_jorde> can't use /msg
<madstein> and you people only released the 10.1
<_jorde> and it doesn't accept it thorugh /say
<madstein> cant install
<xangua> _jorde: empathy is very limited for irc
<_jorde> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> xangua: if it does what is needed though, why not use it
<VirusTB_> can anyone suggest to me a great VIDEO tutorials on Ubuntu?> like a podcast or some RSS feed? (*&#/
<_jorde> does xchat work better?
<xangua> _jorde: you can set your username and password in empathy settings
<ActionParsnip> _jorde: depends on needs
<mrenouf|work^> ActionParsnip, I was responding "I know" to the info on Natty (being Alpha, unreleased, unstable, and not intended for production systems). Again I missed the bit about support in ubuntu+1. Had I seen that I would not have said "I know". Please don't be so adversarial.
<madstein> Os pacotes a seguir têm dependências não satisfeitas:
<madstein>  upstart : Estraga: libc6 (< 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2) mas 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 está para ser instalado
<madstein> E: Pacotes estragados
<maco> madstein: so dont install the update yet then
<_jorde> pretty plain actually
<madstein> fair enough lol
<maco> madstein: its probably just still building
<xangua> !pt | madstein
<ubottu> madstein: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<madstein> that was fast
<maco> xangua: that was a copy-pasta from the terminal
<madstein> is xangua a bot ?
<maco> madstein: no
<xangua> madstein: a superbot
<madstein> lol
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to set up xorg.conf from scratch because I want to use dual graphics cards... but I need root access to be able to Xorg -configure  How do I activate the root account?  sudo is not sufficient.
<madstein> ok you know theres no one ther
<xangua> madstein: try to change your software origins to the main server
<maco> madstein: ther were 18 seconds according to my client, and !pt | mad<tab> is only 10 keypresses
<xangua> open software centre>edit>software sources madstein
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: boot to root recovery mode and do it there
<madstein> in a sec
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip, But what do I do?
<maco> xangua: madstein is right that 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 is the post recent available
<madstein> its already on the main
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip, You mean do the xorg -configure form the boot recovery?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root.  You cannot run that command with an active x running as far as I remember
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip, Or activate root from boot recovery?
<maco> xangua: its normal for packages to hit the repository as they finish building, which means if upstart finished before libc6, the upstart package gets held back
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip, Thank you :)
<xangua> tell that no madstein maco , i already know ;)
<madstein> eh!
<madstein> Oo
<maco> xangua: i already did
<maco> xangua: you kept going...
<madstein> i already knew it
<madstein> lol
<jordevorstenbosc> well
<ActionParsnip> madstein: you may want to update your question with what you have been told ;)
<jordevorstenbosc> it seems empathy doesn't want to log in with my nick cus it starts with an underscore
<madstein> its on the main
<fckthatshtoff> hi im looking for sth fun to program
<ActionParsnip> fckthatshtoff: join one of the many linux game teams
<Jenk> How do I fix this error :' :.../lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found' ?
<DThought> Jenk: you install GLIBC 2.11 ?
<DThought> or you make the prgroamm you're compiling accept a different version of it
<Jenk> DThought, I need to install it, can you tell me how ?
<guestt> can anyone help me i am trying to update wine, but i can't add a ppa to my third party software, i am using ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> guestt: Jaunty is no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | uestt
<ubottu> uestt: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ActionParsnip> !eol | guestt
<ubottu> guestt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DThought> Jenk: on my system libc6 2.12.1 is installed
<kuuh> what is a reasonable key length for a dmcrypt keyfile?
<Jenk> DThought, I don't know, the full error is : "...: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by ...".
<azizLIGHTS> i logged in to ssh and am inside screen now. but i want it to detach screen session and log me out of ssh after x minutes, now how can i do this?
<Bolo> I have an ASUS 1001PXD with 10.4 netbook and I can't seem to get the internal mic to work
<Jenk> DThought, Well, yes, but how do I get it on my system ? apt-get doesn't have it.
<DThought> Jenk: the packager is called libc6
<DThought> and its a fundamental part, it has to be installed
<ActionParsnip> Bolo: run:  alsamixer   and make sure no levels are muted or low
<Jenk> DThought, Well I have that installed but I still get the error. Any help, though ?
<ActionParsnip> Bolo: can you also give the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh   Thanks
<DThought> no. i'd suspect the programm you're compiling (you are compiling?) looks at the wrong places?
<Jenk> DThought, I'm only trying to run it not compiling it. If it looks at the wrong places how do I get it fixed ?
<dizital> need help, my wireless device shows up on iwconfig but does not show on ifconfig??
<ubumanux> -/server irc://irc.darksin.it/atl_revenge
<ActionParsnip> dizital: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<DThought> Jenk: compile it again, so it looks in the correct places; or provide symlinks so it finds the libraries at the "wrong" places
<Jenk> DThought, Also I found this update/patch(I think) for glibc. Link: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/glibc_2.7-10ubuntu8.diff.gz How do I use it ?
<Tigger__> If it's any help to any of you good people... installing alsaplayer-esd fixed *.wav files being played & Alerted on new mail in Thunderbird 3.1.7 on ubuntu 10.10..... However, it still will not play the 'Default system sound for new mail'.... but at least it gives some sound alert ;-)
<hacfed> Hi guys, my Ubuntu installation is broken after installing updates this morning. I set the computer to shutdown after 3 hours. I'm pretty sure this was enough time for updates to install. Now, it just boots memtest. I am running a liveUSB session now. Can anyone advise me as to how I should fix this? First problem is that my root/boot drive is a RAID1 array and I've yet to assemble that array and get into it.
<DThought> Jenk: 2.11 is a lot newert than 2.7 ?
<renato_> ciao
<Jenk> DThought, Yes, it is newer. But I don't mind the older cause it's all I've got. I
<dizital> ActionParsnip, it saids interface doesn't support scanning
<DThought> Jenk: but the programm you're trying to run explicitly need 2.11 ?
<Jenk> DThought, How do I use the 'symlink' thingy ?
<DThought> (thats what the error message says)
<dizital> ActionParsnip, on wicd network manager i can see networks available and when i try to log in it saids bad password even though i know its correct
<DThought> (ln -s   -- ln --help shows the full syntax.... but i wouldn't fidlle at libraries when you're not sure what you are doing...)
<ActionParsnip> dizital: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsusb    one line will identify the device (be it the product line in the lshw output or the 8 character hex ID in the lsusb portion), you can then find guides based on the output
<Jenk> DThought, Yes, but how do I get 2.11 ? I'm using Jaunty. Is there a way to compile that package ?
<ActionParsnip> dizital: ahh, ok. what encryption do you use (if any)/
<root> hi
<Guest42300> i need help
<dizital> im using wpa2 on my router
<Guest42300> plz
<ActionParsnip> dizital: try with WEP to test
<Enverex> If I'm looking to administer my box headlessly via a GUI, what is there to use? Webmin seems to be the only web GUI. The box is LAN only so security isn't an issue.
<jrib> !ebox | Enverex
<ubottu> Enverex: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ActionParsnip> Guest42300: yes you do, running an IRC client as root is massively foolhardy
<spoon> jrib: ping
<dizital> ActionParsnip: k
<nit-wit> Guest42300, ask your question
<jrib> spoon: good timing
<Enverex> jrib, I saw that, but when I checked their official site, it's advertised as a distro and the only download was an ISO...
<DThought> Jenk: get the source, install it parallel. Try to download the glibc 2.11 from a different version. But beware, libc6 is a integral part, messing with it might make a lot go wrong (it might require a newer kernel version, e.g.)
<jrib> Enverex: ebox is in ubuntu's repositories
<spoon> jrib: it seems as there's something wrong with libhtml-clean-perl
<spoon> jrib: but that's all i can figure out
<spoon> jrib: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330745/
<Jenk> DThought, Yes. can you explain 'installing in parallel' ?
<whisperkiller> i am having issues installing 10.10 on a laptop from a usb drive....im at the preparing to install screen and it seems to hang there.  i have tried using both 32 bit and 64 bit installs with the same problem
<KM0201> whisperkiller: probably gonna need the alt. cd... you've probably got some oddball piece of hardware that is not co-operating w/ the live cd... it happens
<dizital> ActionParsnip: still got bad password when try connecting to it, but it shows on ifconfig now
<DThought> jenk install the newer libc6 in /usr/local/lib e.g. ... - or - even better -  don't let the installer make a symlink to libc6.so, so that libc6.so stays the original version
<whisperkiller> it boots into the live os from the usb so i cant see the usb being the problem
<KM0201> whisperkiller: it happens..
<whisperkiller> so try the alt cd and see if that solves the issue
<DThought> Jenk: and no, what you're trying to do is pretty special, i don't know off the top of my mind how to do that - i had to research myself
<lesshaste> does anyone happen to know how to get enscript to specify the output filename when printing to a cups pdf printer...
<whisperkiller> is there a way to try it using the current cd from terminal perhaps?
<Jenk> DThought, Thanx a million ! May your tribe increase !
<tk8> hey, im having a hard time running apt-get install php5-mcrypt
<whisperkiller> or is best practice to just use alt cd as suggested
<skrite> hey all, i don't have the apt-add-repository command, how do i get that?
<tk8> says 404.. how do i change mirror
<xangua> skrite: it's add-apt-repository
<skrite> xangua: right, sorry. add-apt-repository, is missing from my minimal ubuntu install
<xangua> kt8 sounds like you are using a no longer suported ubuntu
<whisperkiller> also should i use x64 or 32 bit install?
<tk8> xangua: word.. 2.6.24-19-xen
<jrib> spoon: seems like it's using regexec somewhere to get some info about the libhtml-clean-perl package.  And somethings wrong with "somewhere".  Going to read apt's source a bit
<tk8> lenny/sid
<ActionParsnip> dizital: strange
<hacfed> Can anyone help me fix booting issues with my RAID1 array? Currently having trouble even installing mdadm on this live USB version. Exit status 1. Log for dpkg shows 'status half configured initramfs...'
<mrblue_> I still don't have /dev/audio0 :/
<ActionParsnip> tk8: debian isnt supported here
<tk8> ActionParsnip: i thought it was ubuntu :)
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<ActionParsnip> tk8: lenny and sid are Debian releases
<ActionParsnip> !away > hotrod
<ubottu> hotrod, please see my private message
<dizital> when i did the lshw -C network i notice towards of the bottom of the info on my wireless device it saids *-network DISABLED
<ActionParsnip> dizital: websearch the product line and you should find guides
<dizital> ActionParsnip: k ty i'll give that a shot
<Anon7-2521> Ugh. Has anyone else had any problems with random swap crashes and overheating?
<ActionParsnip> dizital: also if you run:  rfkill list    are any of the blocks ON
<Anon7-2521> ^on a laptop
<kermit> is it possible to get scrollwheel emulation working on a recent Dell laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: could set vm.swappiness to 0 in /etc/sysctl.conf   which will make the OS only use swap when needed
<jrib> kermit: does it use the synaptics driver?
<Anon7-2521> ActionParsnip: could using too much swap cause my system to overheat?
<k_> Does anyone know how to change dpi of an image in php
<xxiao> trying to use ldap client to authenticate with Active Directory, AD refuses to have anonymous binding while I don't want to hard code my password for one user
<hacfed> My Grub is loading memtest86+ on every single boot. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: it makes the internal drive work more, so could. What make / model is the laptop?
<Anon7-2521> It's a 13" MacbookPro Mid-2009.
<ActionParsnip> hacfed: hold shift at boot then select the kernel. Does it boot ok
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: why didn't you mention that earlier?
<Anon7-2521> Sorry.
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, I am on the system in question. Let me log in here with the netbook and try that. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick   I assume Maverick as you have also not given the release you are using
<Anon7-2521> I'm about to check. One moment please.
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: in future can you give as MANY details as you can rather than people having to milk them from you or guess
<Enverex> That ebox package is nasty, it's just pretty much hosed my box. Excellent.
<Anon7-2521> Yes, I apologize. I didn't realize it was a Macbook issue.
<Anon7-2521> I'm not sure if it is Maverick or now. How would I check that?
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, booted up okay. Seems I can fix this. Thank the gods! Thank you! :)
<Jordan_U> !release | Anon7-2521
<ubottu> Anon7-2521: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jordan_U> !version | Anon7-2521
<ubottu> Anon7-2521: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip> hacfed: ok now try a reboot to test :)
<Anon7-2521> I'm using 10.04
<Anon7-2521> Lucid
<duairc> Does anybody know of a 3G modem that definitely works in Ubuntu and doesn't do shit like pretending to be a CD?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: you can run:  lsb_release -a   to check
<ActionParsnip> duairc: watch the swears please
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, any ideas why grub would stick in a memtest cycle? This is after today's updates.. I wasn't here to see what happened next. I just found I was greeted by memtest.
<ActionParsnip> duairc: most just need switching using usb mode switch
<ActionParsnip> hacfed: check in /etc/default/grub  to see what the default is set to
<Anon7-2521> I'm using 10.04 Lucid.
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, shouldn't have changed, but worth a look. I know of the usual suspects to check. Planning a fresh install anyway; so long as I can save my home and /etc I'm happy. Hmm, memtest again...
<fuzato> is there some1 who use SmokePing?
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<erUSUL> !away > hotrod
<ubottu> hotrod, please see my private message
<duairc> ActionParsnip: I know. I mean I have that much working, it just refuses to actually connect to the GSM network. It also crashed the whole system at one point. I know that's unrelated to it pretending to be a CD, but I want to get a different one that will definitely be completely painless.
<mrblue_> What is /dev/video1?  Not specifically but generally what kind of file is it?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: then change the link to lucid and you'll find your guide
<Anon7-2521> I got it, but it's really no help. Thanks anyway.
<nemetos> hi, anyone here?
<Anon7-2521> No.
<dizital> ActionParsnip: I get command not found for that
<ActionParsnip> duairc: most appear as USB memory sticks and install the driver in Windows, you will need to use the mode switcher to make it be a modem and it will work without further confg. If you buy an earlier one then it willmore than likely just work, I'd check www.ubuntuhcl.org
<nemetos> lol, ive just opened a cider and installed ubuntu for the first time in my life. I googled for best irc-client and found xchat.. but i have not found the user-list in xchat yet :-)
<jrib> spoon: hmm, really pkgcache.bin seems like it would be the cause the more I read about it
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, yes, the default was changed. As a result of Canonical updates. Just a fluke, for me, or a bug? Hmm.
<mrblue_> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> dizital:  rfkill list   is in a default install
<devhell> hi guys.. I have a problem.. I updated a machine form lucid to maverick and now nautilus segfaults in ld-2.12.2.so according to dmesg.. nautilus opens like 100times in the taskbar... can't open file manager.. can't start empathy etc..
<ActionParsnip> hacfed: sounds like a fluke, after you change the file you will need to run: sudo update-grub   to apply it
<ActionParsnip> devhell: does it happen for all users?
<devhell> ActionParsnip: yes... I even added a new user just to make sure..
<dizital> ActionParsnip: I'm using backtrack but cant seem to get much help from them, and i know its based off of linux thats why i was asking here
<Jordan_U> hacfed: Updates shouldn't be changing the default in /etc/default/grub. What exactly was it set to?
<ActionParsnip> devhell: good, its good to have a blank user handy to test stuff
<ActionParsnip> dizital: backtrack isnt supported here
<kermit> jrib: no, it's showing up as generic ps/2 mouse.
<Jordan_U> hacfed: (the literal value in /etc/default/grub)
<jrib> kermit: don't know then
<ActionParsnip> dizital: backtrack has it's own forum and support channel
<devhell> ActionParsnip: I tried old kernels, new kernels (from natty) tried old libc6, new libc6.. gvfs, nautilus.. nothing.. it stays the same..
<d3> hola alguien que hable españo ?
<ActionParsnip> devhell: not sure then, sounds like a bug
<ActionParsnip> !es | d3
<ubottu> d3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sly_Coyote> hey i want to install warcraft 3 from a disc but it wont let me make the disc executable through permissions
<devhell> ActionParsnip: yeah.. that is also what I think.. but I can't wrap my head around it.. any further ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Sly_Coyote: try:  wine /path/to/setup.exe
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U, well I ran the GUI Startup Manager. It was set to memtest86+ (not the serial console option). My default is the 2.6.35-24 generic-pae with some extra kernel parameters of my own addition. The only system config changes prior to the issue were Ubuntu updates. No 3rd party repositories selected.
<Jordan_U> Sly_Coyote: I think you have to just use wine from the terminal, "wine /media/cdrom/path/to/exe" should not require a change in permissions.
<Atriktison> --xeon--
<skilz> how do I install libgtk?
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U, do you think this is a fluke or a bug? Perhaps custom menu entries are affected by the latest updates?
<Jordan_U> hacfed: What was the literal value of GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub? If it was a number then you should file a bug report against Startup Manager.
<species> which bash command is able to tokenise things? i saw something a while back which could take something which is ; delimined and put each deliminitee on a seperate line, for use with grep
<species> e.g. a : seperated path
<hacfed> Jordan_U, yes it was set to '8'
<narita> i got a problem, everytime i connect to vncserver with tightvnc i just get a textured grey screen, i've checked my settings in /home/narita/.vnc/xstartup and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc i can put them both into pastebin if necessary
<ActionParsnip> skilz: libgtk2.0-0 is probably what you need to install to get it
<erUSUL> species: you can do « something | tr ';' '\n' | grep ... »
<species> ahh its tr is it
<ActionParsnip> hacfed: never seen it myself, sounds like you changed it but easy enough to fix
<hacfed> Jordan_U, filing a bug report now.. though I'm not sure which update (version) caused the issue. I can tell you I downloaded and installed updates at 0830GMT today 1st Feb. 24hrs since last update.
<Jordan_U> hacfed: Please file a bug report requesting that they use full menu entry titles, like: GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic'
<paq7512> wmv support for 10.10 x64?
<PeterPorty> Hello guys, I have a problem.
<paw> additional nvidia drivers. ubuntu 10-10 recommends 3 different versions for my card
<paw> confusing
<hacfed> Jordan_U, will do brother.
<Sly_Coyote> !jordan_u i tried and that didnt work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, I changed nothing. This appears to be a bug.
<PeterPorty> There was a power cut  and now I can't connect using my wirelss connction.
<greenIT> hi, how can i update a restrained package?
<species> ubottu: yes you are
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danny_> hello all
<hacfed> Thank you ActionParsnip and Jordan_U for your help with this.
<Jordan_U> hacfed: What I suspect happened is that an old kernel was added/removed, changing what was entry #8.
<Jordan_U> hacfed: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> hacfed: log one if you suspect one. You can start the ball rolling with:  ubuntu-bug grub-common
<Anon7-2521> Man this is getting ridic.
<PeterPorty> There was a power cut  and now I can't connect using my wirelss connction. Anyone thinks they can help?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: change the link I gave to read Lucid rather than Maverick and follow
<mbvpixies78> I can connect from Windows 7 to one Ubuntu box but not the other.  What files should I check to compare and fix this?
<Anon7-2521> I did
<hacfed> Jordan_U, yes I believe there was a kernel update in the list this morning. I didn't pay much attention as I was heading to work but your explanation fits the bill perfectly.
<hacfed> ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<Anon7-2521> ActionParsnip: I've been up and down that.
<species> PeterPorty: i have to ask... are you sure the wireless access point is up?
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: remember, the hardware is geared towards Apple's OS so you will get a tonne of weirdness
<species> PeterPorty: i.e. can another machine see it
<sisif> Hello guys. HUGE problems with videocard (yeah, ATI) here. Just installed 10.04 x64 and no matter which driver I use (open source or proprietary ATI/AMD). If anyone is willing to help me solve the issue, I will be more than grateful
<greenIT> my ubuntu restrained the package upstart, but there is a update for it now... is it good if i upgrade it?
<PeterPorty> Yes, species.
<Sly_Coyote> hi im trying to install warcraft 3 from a disc and wine wont open it directly because i cant permit the disc to be executable does anyone know a terminal code to bypass this problem?
<ActionParsnip> sisif: if you form an xorg.conf file you may get better performance
<Anon7-2521> ActionParsnip: I know. I'm always having problems with the built-in iSight. It's supposed to work out of the box, but it doesn't. Everytime I shut off the computer. I have install the isight firmware, then reboot, then uninstall it and reboot again.
<PeterPorty> Ican see it too, I select it, it asks for the password and then it just hangs there spinning.
<Agent_bob> no
<ActionParsnip> Sly_Coyote: have you seen the entry for the game in the appdb?
<greenIT> wc3 is supported by wine for sure ActionParsnip
<Sly_Coyote> actionparsnip explain appdb?
<sisif> ActionParsnip, as far as I read on the great WWW, ati drivers now uses DKMS, which made any xorg.conf pretty much useless. Or am I wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Sly_Coyote
<ubottu> Sly_Coyote: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<PeterPorty> species: I can see it too, I select it, it asks for the password and then it just hangs there spinning.
<ActionParsnip> sisif: it can use xorg.conf  if you make one then it WILL be obeyed
<greenIT> !restrained | me
<species> and other machines can connect?
<PeterPorty> species: yes, this one, and it's running windows XP
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: sure but the appdb will show the little nuances to make it work,won't it
<PeterPorty> The other one is Ubuntu 10.10
<sisif> ActionParsnip, I see. Do you recommend any HowTo on how / what to set up for my card?
<greenIT> ActionParsnip, true^^
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: thank you
<PeterPorty> Any ideas?
<greenIT> how can i install a restrained package?
<sisif> ActionParsnip, and speaking of: which of the two drivers would you recommend ? I`m more into stability rather thne 3D performance.
<ActionParsnip> sisif: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    you can websearch the output with relation to xorg.conf  to se what you find
<mbvpixies78> besides smb.conf, where else can I look to ensure ubuntu will be accessible to other computers?
<ActionParsnip> sisif: i don't use ATi video chips due to amazing support by nvidia
<sisif> ActionParsnip, touche :D
<ActionParsnip> mbvpixies78: if it can be pinged it is 'accessible'
<schnuffle> mbvpixies78: you should check if the samba services are running, check if no firwall settings block the access, ...
<mrblue_> What kind of files are /dev/audio0 and /dev/video0?
<ActionParsnip> mbvpixies78: if you run:  smbtree    you will see the shares on all systems in the network :)
<schnuffle> mbvpixies78: start with checking if the ervices listen on the dedicated ports
<Agent_bob> mrblue_ char devices
<ActionParsnip> mrblue_: if you run:  file /dev/audio0   you will be told
<mrblue_> /dev/audio0 doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> mrblue_: then they are non-existant files then
<mrblue_> I was trying to figure out my problem by asking what kind of file they were
<mbvpixies78> schnuffle:   I stopped and restarted smbd and nmbd so it's running
<mrblue_> Im trying to get this capture card working and I have a /dev/video0 and video1 but no audio file.
<ActionParsnip> mrblue_: the files in /dev/ relate to the hardware in your system as well as other constructs
<schnuffle> mbvpixies78: so what happens if you run smbtree while checking the samba logs?
<mbvpixies78> ActionParsnip:  smbtree shows all the shares, but only lists host name of Win computer and not its shares
<mrblue_> So what am I supposed to do if Im missing one of these files?
<mbvpixies78> schnufle:  how do I check if the services listen on dedicated ports?
<ActionParsnip> mbvpixies78: is the windows system a windows7 OS?
<ActionParsnip> mrblue_: is the capture card usb or pci?
<mbvpixies78> schnuffle:  I'm looking for the logs, will see in a sec
<mrblue_> usb
<mbvpixies78> ActionParsnip, yeah and I hear that causes problems
<ActionParsnip> mbvpixies78: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/  read ALL of that
<nemetos> Hey all. Are you allowed to ask questions here, you cannot really find/understand from searching the net?
<Agent_bob> mrblue_ man udev <<<<< the probable cause is a missing or incomplete kernel module for the particular device in question.    maybe the ubuntu wiki would be more helpful than that tho
<jrib> nemetos: that's actually the purpose of this channel
<ActionParsnip> mrblue_: then run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device and you can search for the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<mbvpixies78> ActionParsnip, that sounds like a fun read :)
<nemetos> rightio
<ActionParsnip> mbvpixies78: it'll fix you up, Win7 samba is slightly rewritten. Causing issues
<ActionParsnip> nemetos: glad you searched first before asking, many sadly don't
<mbvpixies78> schnuffle, which log(s) should I look at?  There are tons
<nemetos> Hey all. I have just installed Ubuntu for the first time. I have two monitors connected to my computer and I have enabled dual screen. However, my "primary" screen is to the right and the other to the left.. makint it all backwards - how do i change which screen should be the primary one?
<mbvpixies78> ActionParsnip, I hope so.  I need to back up my docs and get this network finally working together
<hcfd> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U, bug report filed. I hope it's informative enough, I haven't submitted many of these before. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/711500
<schnuffle> mbvpixies78: sould be /var/log/samba/smb.log. I just don't have access to a corresponding setup
<jimisrvrox> hey guys trying to get conky to play nicely...tried to update this imlib_context_set_display and apt-get says cant find the package..so im guessing that im going to have to install it manually...conky says its got the newest version..
<selig5> nemetos: Did you try to drag the screens around in the gui, that might work.
<Sly_Coyote> The file '/media/Warcraft III/install.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.    what is the terminal command to bypass this block
<Jeruvy> nemetos: you can change the connection or specify it in your display settings.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<miniuser> hello. what would be the best way to print multiple jpgs on one sheet of paper?
<mbvpixies78> ok, I'm getting access denied trying to access Win from Ubuntu accord. to log
<schnuffle> miniuser: by a script or by a graphic tool?
<Agent_bob> Sly_Coyote chmod +e blah/blah/blah
<nemetos> selings, jeruvy: I can drag it around, so my mouse pointer makes sense scrolling, but i dont know how to change the primary. Jeruvy: ill check that tank
<Jordan_U> hcfd: Thanks.
<miniuser> schnuffle, can u recommend one program? i have about 170 jps i need to print. about 8 per page would be nice ...
<mbvpixies78> "ERROR: Could not determine network interfaces, you must use a interfaces config line"  <--  is this done in smb.conf?  how?
<Sly_Coyote> slycoyote@ubuntu:~$ chmod +e /media/Warcraft III/install.exe
<Sly_Coyote> chmod: invalid mode: `+e'
<Sly_Coyote> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<Sly_Coyote> slycoyote@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> Sly_Coyote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimisrvrox> any suggestions on getting conky to play nicely? Tried to uninstall conky..tells me invalid operation..(thought about reinstalling)..when trying to start I get the library error..so im guessing have to manually upgrade the lib bc apt-get doesnt recognize it..
<schnuffle> miniuser: imagemagick should do the trick, some bash glue and it should easily be done
<Anon7-2521> I
<ActionParsnip> Sly_Coyote: chmod options are +r or +w or +x
<rumpe1> Sly_Coyote, why not just "wine /media/Warcraft\ III/install.exe" ?
<Agent_bob> Sly_Coyote heh   +x
<Anon7-2521> I'm wondering if I should upgrade to 10.10
<mbvpixies78> looks like I will have printer problems to deal with
<ActionParsnip> Sly_Coyote: and please don't paste lines like that in future
<ActionParsnip> Anon7-2521: its an option
<Sly_Coyote> blame agent bob for giving me +e instead of +x
<miniuser> schnuffle, "sudo apt-get install imagemahick"?
<rumpe1> Sly_Coyote, windows-binaries are executable in windows not in linux!
<jrib> miniuser: s/hick/gick
<schnuffle> miniuser: imagemagick
<schnuffle> miniuser: the main tool is called convert
<Sly_Coyote> well rumpe i asked the question 5 times and you were the only one to give me a good answer
<Sly_Coyote> so i thank you
<rumpe1> Sly_Coyote, i would recommend you look for an installation-howto on wineheadquarters...
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: you can tab complete package names in apt-get ;)
<Sly_Coyote> i did but it only showed howto install warcraft patches
<ActionParsnip> Sly_Coyote: play on linux may help too
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: thanx
<dydt> Recently, every once in awhile when I boot up in Ubuntu my visual style is different
<dydt> This happening to anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> dydt: not me
<miniuser> schnuffle, okay thx!
<ActionParsnip> !info playonlinux  | Sly_Coyote
<ubottu> Sly_Coyote: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.6-1 (maverick), package size 753 kB, installed size 2020 kB
<rumpe1> dydt, sometimes it's a sign for an eye-desease
<schnuffle> miniuser: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/
<dydt> rumpel: or a mental disorder
<mbvpixies78> schnuffle, I checked that link and had already done what it suggested.  I restarted samba and nmbd and now I can access UBuntu from windows (who knows for how long)  ty
<dydt> it's weird because its been happening on both my desktop and laptop
<rumpe1> dydt, *g*
<schnuffle> mbvpixies78: fine :)
<lahwran> UGH how do I change it so that the osd messages go away when I click on them, and stack vertically when there are more than one instead of waiting for the last to disappear?
<mbvpixies78> now I can also access win from Ubuntu, thanks for your help guys
<x__> cant get my digital out to work even though its enabled any ideas?
<lahwran> x__: digital out as in?
<x__> lahwran, toslink out from this to my receiver
<edbian> lahwran, use KDE
<}dec3pti0n{> is there a util/command in ubuntu  to make it boot from a specific kernel version ? I just install a kernel and it's #6 and the default is still set to 0
<aadem> oddly enough x windows are opening on the right side of the screen now rather than the left.  What could i have done to cause this?
<lahwran> edbian: I already tried that, I like gnome better. is there a way to shut this osd system off and turn another on?
<Agent_bob> }dec3pti0n{ grub was made for such a thing
<edbian> lahwran, I"m not sure
<edbian> lahwran, I think it's part of gnome.  You could build your own DE from the misc parts though
<}dec3pti0n{> Agent_bob: yeah I was trying to find a grub commant to tell to use kernel version XXXXX as the defaul boot option but no luck
<lahwran> edbian: it's such a pain that it doesn't go away when I click on it. what retard made this unholy design decision? >:|
<gotwake88> m
<Agent_bob> }dec3pti0n{ ummmm grub2 uses /etc/grub.d/  i think
<trism> lahwran: you should be able to install any of the notification daemons you want, and just uninstall notify-osd
<edbian> trism, lahwran I did not know that!
<Agent_bob> }dec3pti0n{ any defaults can be changed in there
<ubuntuuuss> Question about shell scriptting --> If I have got a string variable and want to assess what's inside it with an IF statement, so that the IF takes as yes that the variable contains a given word (inside the string, which could be much longer), what form should the IF statement follow ?
<guntbert> lahwran: that will probably not help, but have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD  ?
<lahwran> I have not
<Jordan_U> }dec3pti0n{: Agent_bob: Change the default in /etc/default/grub, use the full title for GRUB_DEFAULT like: GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic'
<x__> lahwran, im thinking based on the forums it just doesn't work.
<mbvpixies78> If I us fstab to automount other computers' shares on bootup is there a way to make the passwords not visible?  or some other way besides fstab?
<Agent_bob> ubuntuuuss it's not likely that anyone in here will answer that.    try in   #bash
<lahwran> ugh, it used to stack vertically. why did they have to throw that out!? [angry]
<Jordan_U> ubuntuuuss: if echo "$variable" | grep foo
<jrib> lahwran: i wrote my own notification daemon, it just sends everything to a fifo file :P
<}dec3pti0n{> Jordan_U: no such file
<ubuntuuuss> Jordan_U: what about this --> if [ "$var" == "*string*" ] ?
<frank_> evening
<Jordan_U> ubuntuuuss: No, the test command does not work that way.
<ubuntuuuss> Jordan_U: not the test command, but the if command
<ubuntuuuss> if [ "$var" == "" ]
<ubuntuuuss> then
<ubuntuuuss> echo variable is null
<ubuntuuuss> fi
<FloodBot2> ubuntuuuss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuuuss: You can use: case "$var" in\n *string*)
<frank_> just wondered if anyone was heading down to the cloud expo tomorrow in London
<ubuntuuuss> Jordan_U: I am not familiar with that, it's too hard for me. I read this I am telling you here, could you take a brief look? --> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/209/bournebash-shell-scripts-string-comparison/
<Jordan_U> ubuntuuuss: The if command in shell scripting runs the command that follows it, and if that command returns a zero exit status it's considered true, any other exit status is considered false.
<Agent_bob> ubuntuuuss again    /join #bash     that's what it's there for.
<xorwhy> is there a way to set my wlan1 device to not scan for networks periodically?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuuuss: '[' is actually a command, also known as the test command.
<}dec3pti0n{> Jordan_U: there a /boot/grub/default that says to use grub-set-default
<ubuntuuuss> Jordan_U: I had no idea
<DJones> frank_: You may want to join #ubuntu-uk, there's a stall from the -uk community going to be there
<ubuntuuuss> Agent_bob: okay, I will do that, excuse me.
<trism> lahwran: try out notification-daemon, it stacks vertically (just tried it)
<frank_> thanks DJones
<Jordan_U> }dec3pti0n{: Then you're using grub legacy, and you'll have to change the default any time there is a kernel upgrade.
<lahwran> trism: that's a virtual package isn't it?
<lahwran> just tried the xfce one
<}dec3pti0n{> Jordan_U: I see
<Agent_bob> }dec3pti0n{ i would suggest upgrading to grub2
<Agent_bob> grub sux,   grub2 rox!
<trism> lahwran: no, it is another notification daemon (the reference implementation I believe)
<gnewb> xorwhy: The answer is yes, but it depends on a few things.
<xorwhy> gnewb: OK, what are they?
<Cyberfusion> when does /tmp expire?
<nemetos_> test
<lahwran> Cyberfusion: reboot, I think
<lahwran> Cyberfusion: bootup specifically iirc
<Cyberfusion> what if you never reboot?
<Agent_bob> Cyberfusion normally at reboot
<Cyberfusion> like for a whole year
<gnewb> xorwhy: Are you using ndiswrapper or wicd or something else?
<JohnTeddy> If I have a PDF... how can I print it with page numbers being super imposed on each page as it prints? The page numbers are not there by default.
<xorwhy> gnewb: no, native intel 4965
<gnewb> xorwhy: It is CLI , but can also be done with the GUI, how familiar are you with the CLI?
<xorwhy> gnewb: enough
<xorwhy> gnewb: which utility?
<Penth> it gets cleared during the startup sequence. If you reboot from a CD, all your temp files are still there. Good to know if you have a power failure with needed material there
<gnewb> xorwhy: I was just pulling the page up for you, the utility I use is wicd, there are others.
<lahwran> trism: ah, nice. looks kinda icky but works as I wanted :D
<froling> o my, lot of peoples her.
<xorwhy> gnewb: does wicd replace networkmanager?
<nemetos_> Hey all. Do ubuntu users do stuff in fullscreen or in "windows" like macs?
<froling> Need help with 64bit sys, that I need to run a 32 bit app, is that possible?
<Agent_bob> nemetos_ yes
<nemetos_> yes to what?
<Agent_bob> nemetos_ to your question/s
<nemetos_> but i gave two alternatives :/
<gnewb> xorwhy: Not replace. per say, is just another utility,,,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Agent_bob> nemetos_ yes and the answer to both is yes
<alexseq> Hello all, im having problems using a K3565-Z under ubuntu 10 stable ( Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-twisted ) :( Any one knows how can i solve it ?
<xorwhy> gnewb: thank you, you saved me so much time and effort
<alexseq> thanks in advanced
<aeon-ltd> ok using irssi for mac anyone know how to fix the scrollback issue? (also should i be asking in the mac channel)
<gnewb> xorwhy: You are very welcome, have a swell day.
<KirkMcDonald> aeon-ltd: Scrollback issue?
<Spaz> Hi guys, I'm using a VAIO VPCCW1S1E (CW Series) and cannot figure out a solution to the EDDID Problem. Any help is apprecieated
<aeon-ltd> KirkMcDonald: i can't scroll back
<aeon-ltd> KirkMcDonald: with both scroll (wheel) and page up
<KirkMcDonald> aeon-ltd: What about shirt + page up?
<KirkMcDonald> Err
<KirkMcDonald> aeon-ltd: s/shirt/shift/
 * Agent_bob presses shirt
<Spaz> Hi guys, I'm using a VAIO VPCCW1S1E (CW Series) and cannot figure out a solution to the EDDID Problem. Any help is apprecieated
<gnewb> My shirt is Perma-Press!
<froling> I got this error "/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" can i download and install a 32bit version of this lib? If yes how?
<aeon-ltd> KirkMcDonald: thanks that works, though it is a little long
<Tomato> Hi all
<xorwhy> gnewb: in case you were wondering, the reason i want to do this is because the scans cause me latency spikes
<KirkMcDonald> aeon-ltd: I believe you can rebind these things in the terminal's preferences.
<KirkMcDonald> aeon-ltd: Swap the meanings of pageup and shift+pageup.
<Tomato> I'm trying to do something and I need to have a look at the implementation of getchar(), getline() ... so I need the source of glibc but I can't seem to locate the right package any idea ?
<narita> i got a problem, everytime i connect to vncserver with tightvnc i just get the error "No password configured for VNC Auth" -- any ideas ?
<gnewb> xorwhy: I understand, I use wifi on Desktop and a netbook and Laptop.
<Spaz> Hi guys, I'm using a VAIO VPCCW1S1E (CW Series) and cannot figure out a solution to the EDDID Problem. Any help is apprecieated
<Agent_bob> Tomato apt-get install --source glibc      maybe...
<alexseq> Hello all, im having problems using a K3565-Z under ubuntu 10 stable ( Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-twisted ) :( Any one knows how can i solve it ? thanks in advance
<Agent_bob> Tomato may also be   libc6   not sure what ubuntu is using these days
<Azoff> hello
<Tomato> Agent_bob tried E: Unable to locate package glibc
<Spaz> Hi guys, I'm using a VAIO VPCCW1S1E (CW Series) and cannot figure out a solution to the EDDID Problem (blank screen). Any help is apprecieated
<Tomato> Agent_bob I know I can get access to it through http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/ but I need to get the one ubuntu is using ;)
<Azoff> I'm going to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a server. The server will be in a LAN with no connection to the internet. Is there any way to create a mirrior for just that particilar version (Lucid) on my platform (amd64)?
<christoz> hello, i've just install openssh-server in ubuntu server 10.10, but ssh is not running automatically on startup
<Accelerator> Have you guys heard about this new command Freenode just launched? It's very useful. They've compiled a list of all known trolls on Freenode, and added a command to allow you to easily block them with a single command. I'm using it right now. To activate it, just type in "/quit listening to trolls" and hit enter. A notification will pop up telling you how many people you're now ignoring, and how to disable the filter. Enjoy.
<Agent_bob> Tomato also of note, source packages have to be enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list    probably reccomanded to be done in the gui pacakge manager
<rumpe1> Tomato, mine (10.04) seems to be called "glibc-2.10-1"
<nep0x> i had a problem when i refreshed my os 10.04 to 10.10. the problem is that when i turn on my computer and choose the new version, the screen remained black while my system go on, i know it because i hear the sounds of passwordcheck. With 10.04 my laptop works great.  What can be the problem? thanks in advance
<aeon-ltd> KirkMcDonald: ok, doing that now
<Tomato> Agent_bob didn't know I'll do that ;)
<Spaz> nep0x You might have the same problem as me, does your screen go completly bank?
<Agent_bob> wildcards are nice :)))    apt-cache search ^glibc*
<Tomato> rumpe1 thanks that helps
<nep0x> bank?
<Spaz> nep0x Blank
<SlimG> Anyone know why Canonical choose to stick with fireslow as their default webbrowser?
<SlimG> For Ubuntu 11.04
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone tell me of a way to send a file to someone on the same network as I am....Like using the same router
<Tomato> Agent_bob haha indeed, just switched from gentoo I need to get used to apt thanks again
<Accelerator> Tempus_Fugit, USB Drive, CD, floppy disk
<Agent_bob> SlimG ummm freedom+features    maybe
<Spaz> tempus_fugit use Samba if you want to do that over LAN
<ortsvorsteher> Tempus_Fugit, you can use sftp
<rumpe1> Tempus_Fugit, scp <file> user@ipofhost
<Agent_bob> Tomato welcome
<nep0x> no
<nep0x> its black
<JuJuBee> need help... Anybody see this when trying to boot from 10.10 disc? http://pastie.org/1519613  This is a kubuntu disc
<SlimG> Agent_bob: Is there any browser alternatives without that combo for Ubuntu?
<christoz> guys? any help to run ssh as a daemon during startup?
<bastidrazor> christoz: if you have openssh-server installed it will do this automatically
<Spaz> nep0x Is it a notebook computer? Sony VAIO notebooks have some type of issue with the screen
<christoz> well, it failed
<Agent_bob> SlimG i like konqueror   "part of the KDE experance"
<aeon-ltd> KirkMcDonald: easier solution btw, i re-binded them to F5 and F6, the only function keys that aren't already occuppied by OSX window management shortcuts, now they're just like page up and down keys
<Tempus_Fugit> Spaz: what does samba do?
<KirkMcDonald> aeon-ltd: Neat.
<rumpe1> christoz, have you deactivated it manually? usually its started during startup after installation of openssh-server
<nep0x> Spaz no its a packard bell
<aeon-ltd> KirkMcDonald: thanks for your help
<Spaz> Tempus_Fugit It simply enables your linux computer to share files with windows computers over the same network
<Tempus_Fugit> what is the command to view others on the same network so i can get the user info
<SlimG> SlimG: I liked the idea behind Konqueror, it was great, but it had a horrible rendering engine and was very buggy, I haven't tried it for a while now, is it using webkit by default now?
<christoz> nope, i've install the openssh-server, i've rebooted, tryied to test it via remote system but not working
<SlimG> Agent_bob: ^^
<KirkMcDonald> Tempus_Fugit: Samba is the Windows file sharing for Linux, more or less.
<Agent_bob> SlimG and yes there are others.   elinks links2 epiphany-browser - Intuitive web browser - dummy package
<bastidrazor> christoz: what is the error you're getting? and what is the command you're using to connecdt?
<Agent_bob> SlimG and others
<christoz> i'm trying to connect via putty
<SlimG> Agent_bob: My point is that all browsers are now better than fireslow, even the smaller browsers with webkit engines outperform fireslow by a longshot
<nep0x> i bought it four months ago and i rembered that i tried to install the release 10.10 and i had the same problem. Now its showing a message that i cant read because it dissapears very fast,can i recover it in some way? it helps a lot
<christoz> if i launch it  manually there is no problem, the failure of mine is to make it start automatically
<nemetos_> *sigh* ive lost a window and i cant find it..
<rumpe1> christoz, check "sudo service ssh status" output
<bastidrazor> christoz: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SlimG> nemetos_: alt+tab
<nemetos_> sling: doesn't show :/
<christoz> ubuntu server 10.10 it's an appliance actually
<zagabar> Hmm, I use my server as a personal mail server and it got listed here: http://cbl.abuseat.org/lookup.cgi?ip=109.225.68.246&.submit=Lookup   So it seems I have a mail spam malware thingy or something installed on my system. I am using ubuntu 10.10. Where can I start to find out what might be causing this?
<nemetos_> SlimG, I can hear it though, its a firefox/youtube window :)
<bastidrazor> christoz: ubuntu server has openssh-server installed by default
<chaos2358> hey guys i have two questions to ask. first off my computer is dual boot 10.10 and win xp. my hdd is partitioned with a 20gig part for ubuntu a 20 gig part for xp and the remaining 280gig as a fat shared storage for multi media. if i wanted to run win in virtual box instead can i resize my ubuntu part to be the whole 320, move my media into the ext4 ubuntu partition and remove the win xp part without having to clean install ubuntu?
<SlimG> nemetos_: $ killall firefox
<Agent_bob> SlimG personally epiphany is nice.    as is galeon
<chaos2358> second question is with win xp running in a virtual box will it be able to access the media in my ubuntu ext4 system?
<nemetos_> SlimG, thanks
<bastidrazor> chaos2358: yes, use a gparted liveCD,, but you will have to backup the files on the 280gig fat partition as when you put a filesystem on the partition it will get wiped
<jimisrvrox> any suggestions on getting conky to play nicely? Tried to uninstall conky..tells me invalid operation..(thought about reinstalling)..when trying to start I get the library error..so im guessing have to manually upgrade the lib bc apt-get doesnt recognize it..
<bastidrazor> chaos2358: and yes to the 2nd question too.
<gnewb> !conky | jimisrvrox
<jimisrvrox> !conky
<bastidrazor> jimisrvrox: how did you try to uninstall it? sudo apt-get remove conky ?  there is also a #conky channel
<chaos2358> bastidrazor, ok how about this. when i am resizing and reformatting can i only format the "free space" on the fat partition and then once done move the media from the unformated part to the newlly expanded ext4. then continue resizing and formatting? "so as not to have to go buy a new external hdd
<gnewb> jimisrvrox: Did not work, did you try the recovery console?
<jimisrvrox> bastidrazor: well the issue here is the conky: symbol lookup error: conky: undefined symbol: imlib_context_set_display error..so somebody said ok well either compile conky or update your lib..
<zykes-> any libvirt people here?
<bastidrazor> chaos2358: that will take serveral rounds of partitioning but if you have the free space it can be done. with that much moving around you're likely to run into some issue along the way.
<bastidrazor> jimisrvrox: those in #conky said that? they would know the proper fix.
<jimisrvrox> bastidrazor: no somebody else told me about that..
<bastidrazor> jimisrvrox: ask in #conky
<Agent_bob> SlimG at any rate, there is just something nastalgic about having the bloated'est browser on the market   ;/
<JuJuBee> I can't get the 10.10 live cd to boot... http://pastie.org/1519613
<chaos2358> bastidrazor. ok last question. when i set up the dual boot. the installation of windows ate up my grub and i had to do something " i'm not sure what, the guy helping wouldn't explain just gave me the steps" so that it would boot up. will i have to do that again when removing the win os and just expanding the ubuntu part?
<jinatonik> JuJuBee: Try burning to a DVD.
<JuJuBee> jinatonik: why is that?
<SlimG> Agent_bob: Seems like that might be the case :P
<jinatonik> JuJuBee: I had that same problem until I burned it on a DVD.
<JuJuBee> burn the CD iso to dvd or download the dvd iso?
<jinatonik> Burn the CD ISO to a DVD.
<JuJuBee> OK, i will give it a try.
<bastidrazor> chaos2358: it should be fine, if you do run into grub issues look here:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  that page will tell yout he fix required
<jimisrvrox> alrigt bastidrazor the other issue I am having is that because of the way my terminal is setup I am not getting the wrapping to correctly work..my colums are 80 but when I type out a long line it overwrites instead of wrapping..
<SlimG> I can't help but feel embarassed over the desktop developers at Canonical
<jinatonik> JuJuBee: My friend also had the same problem, and it fixed it for him too. Good luck!
<chaos2358> bastidrazor,  ok thank you so much for your help. and wish me luck.
<christoz> bastidrazor: thank you for your time mate
<bastidrazor> chaos2358: yeah, you're going to need it. good luck :)
<bastidrazor> christoz: you're welcome.
<bastidrazor> jimisrvrox: gnome-terminal?
<jimisrvrox> yeah either that or xterm or terminator all of them
<bastidrazor> jimisrvrox: that one i don't know.
<bastidrazor> i'm off to work. best of luck.
<ray_> hi all
<hasenj> compiz is suddenly slow ... any tips on what to look for?
<bbordwell> hey all, I am trying to revoke my GPG key but following the wiki does not seem to be working
<ray_> hasenj-Have u tried ubuntu tweak
<ray_> bbordwell-u can delete it in Software Sources
<bbordwell> ray_, well the problem is i lost my key, I want to revoke my public key
<ray_> oh...
<Jeruvy> bbordwell: did you lose the private key?
<lwizardl> hi
<bbordwell> Jeruvy, yes I lost my private key some time ago when I reformated my hdd and forgot to back it up...
<lwizardl> is there a bit torrent application for linux that is like utorrent on windows?
<azizLIGHTS> wine utorrent :D
<Jeruvy> bbordwell: you will need that to revoke it, you can simply create a new one.  IF the old one had an expiry date, then it will expire on its own.
<lwizardl> azizLIGHTS, I left windows for a reason, why would I want to keep using windows software on a good os :)
<KirkMcDonald> lwizardl: I'm not sure how similar to utorrent it really is, but my current favorite is Deluge.
<bbordwell> Jeruvy, alright i will just create a new one and hope the old expires :)
<iob> any irc client recomendations that looks good under gnome? empathy and irc just seems weird
<Jeruvy> bbordwell: make sure to backup your private keys somewhere safe :)
<bbordwell> iob, xchat-gnome
 * flappin[A] is now away - Reason : tired
<lwizardl> KirkMcDonald, taking a look at it now
<Jordan_U> !away > flappin[A]
<ubottu> flappin[A], please see my private message
<lwizardl> KirkMcDonald, close only think that looks to be missing is a stop torrent button
<mr-rich> Ok, I'm using kubuntu, but I use a few Gnome apps (namely Evolution) and I need to configure some default apps for them. Is there a gui Gnome Desktop config program I can install?
<sdubois> what file contains the "suspend" script? i need to make a minor change to it
<vcarney> can anyone suggest rock solid laptops or desktops that will run ubuntu
<serialized> i wouldnt get a dell m65 that im using now
<serialized> faulty gpu
<Nastjuid> Hey guys, I've been trying to find how to install sun-java6-bin/jre. supposedly the packages are in multiverse, and my apt-sources contains multiverse, but aptitude doesn't list the packages when I search for them. Any ideas?
<mr-rich> vcarney: www.system76.com
<VCoolio> vcarney: desktop no problem, laptop maybe more, but more important is video card and especially printers, cpu and RAM and hdd's will work
<IronMan> hi, what can i do that nautilus shows thumbnails for all my movies? they are shown for all exept 1080p mkv. when i rename them thumnails are shown. (ubuntu 10.10)
<vcarney> VCoolio: exactly. i want it all. suggestions?
<VCoolio> vcarney: a desktop with nvidia card and hp printer
<vcarney> r these system76 systems good?
<maco> vcarney: yes
<maco> vcarney: talk to tonyyarusso in #ubuntu-offtopic. he has one he's very happy with
<vcarney> will the system76 support dual boot with windoze?
<maco> vcarney: i dont think they ship that, youd have to do it yourself
<Nastjuid> blaaah, found it.
<mr-rich> vcarney: get a Ubuntu box and run Windoze in VirtualBox ... :)
<reddn> vcarney the answer is yes
<Steve^> I have a password of three characters, but I can't change it to another password of three characters, because it's "too short". How can I bypass this restriction? (Security is not an issue)
<Tjololo12> Can somebody help me? I replaced a new install /home with a backed up /home, and now the system won't boot. Also replaced /etc/passwd and shadow and sudoers. It freezes at "Checking battery state... [ OK ]"
<Jordan_U> Tjololo12: The problem may be that you forgot /etc/group
<Nastjuid> Tjololo12: I would start by booting a livecd, mounting the drive and checking/fixing your perms/users/groups
<Tjololo12> Jordan_U: I'll transfer that over. Nastjuid: I thought that, if I replaced my /etc/passwd, it would replace the perms/users/groups with the ones that I had before...OH but maybe it messed something up on the new install...hmm, I'll have to take a look.
<Burzmali> Hello all, does anyone know why a disc would not unmount when I press the eject button on my optical drive?
<Jordan_U> Tjololo12: In the future, if you re-install and choose not to format /home/ it will set this all up automatically (you don't even need a separate /home parttiion).
<VCoolio> Tjololo12: put back the passwd/shadow/sudoers files, rename /home/user folder to user you want, 'man usermod' and 'man useradd', never just replace sudoers file
<Steve^> I need to choose a password that is identical in qwerty and colemak
<LeGambitteur> cya guys
<wanderingi> will tar or compress,  compress tar files ?
<Tjololo12> VCoolio: damnit....That's what I get for not backing up the things I replaced...OK I'll redo the install and restart from scratch.
<Steve^> wanderingi, can you rephrase that a little?
<Jeruvy> wanderingi: tar is very versatile.
<Tjololo12> s/damnit/dammit
<jimisrvrox> hey guys when trying to load conky I get this: conky: symbol lookup error: conky: undefined symbol: imlib_context_set_display any suggestions for a fix?
<wanderingi> if i have a tar file and i  want to compress it do i use tar or compress ?
<Steve^> I'd use gzip
<Steve^> as I don't have a compress
<Jeruvy> wanderingi: you should use tar or gzip  see:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/compress-dummy.1.html
<wanderingi> ok thanks
<CryonicCore> mmmmm VMware and Ubuntu = SEXY!
<MagicJ> I have updated the gltext.desktop file to tell the screensaver that I want -text "this is a test" and for whatever reason it does not seem to display this.  It is as though I made no change.  What am I missing.  I did a search and checked that there is NO OTHER gltext.desktop file
<demetris> hello
<demetris> i have an ubuntu server
<demetris> and today it informed me of a package update
<demetris> package:upstart
<demetris> but it fails to install due to packages error or depentencies
<itaylor57> demetris: I have the same situation
<demetris> you are?
<demetris> thank god i thought it was my fault or something
<canthus13> Can anyone recommend a good wireless chipset for lucid?
<CryonicCore> does the Ubuntu Server have GUI or is it all text base?
<demetris> itaylor57: you think it will be fixed?
<KirkMcDonald> CryonicCore: There is no GUI by default, but you can install one.
<demetris> or we have to do something from our part?
<canthus13> CryonicCore: all text. it's a server.  GUI just uses resources.
<CryonicCore> ok cus I am not good at text base systems but I want Ubuntu as my server
<canthus13> CryonicCore: You can install a gui package if you'd like, though.  But most of your work will still be at the command line or through a web browser.
<itaylor57> demetris: I am on a desktop, desktop manager won't let me install it
<demetris> i see
<CryonicCore> whats the file name?
<demetris> upstart
<demetris> itaylor57: you have a server with a desktop manager?
<CryonicCore> ok cus i have event-based init daemon that wont let me select and install it
<wanderingi> how do i expand the information from the top command to allow the full command to be seen?
<bbordwell> wanderingi, you mean terminal is cutting off the top of the output?
<wanderingi> yes
<systm> where should I get support for building gnome-shell for 10.10?>
<PH-MJS> Hi guys, I've a question. I've installed Compiz and it works like a charm. Then, I lost the permission to run compiz and the compizmanager (cssm). I can only start it now by typing sudo compiz in the terminal. Does someone know how to fix this?
<bbordwell> wanderingi, edit>profiles>default (or the one you use)>scrolling>select how many lines to go back
<coz_> systm, ah  I believe there is a PPA
<systm> coz_ I think that that the PPA is outdated.  it never works.
<edbian> PH-MJS, sudo chmod 555 /usr/bin/compiz
<Gnea> PH-MJS: did you check the permissions of the binary?
<edbian> PH-MJS, sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/compiz
<edbian> PH-MJS, 755 would be better
<Gnea> edbian: ls -l /usr/bin/compiz first
<Gnea> er
<edbian> PH-MJS, Gnea sure, look at it first, ls -l
<Gnea> PH-MJS: ls -l /usr/bin/compiz  first, make sure you HAVE to make any changes to it
<coz_> systm,   have you thought of trying  ubuntu  11.04?
<coz_> systm,
<coz_>  systm   gnome-shelll uses mutter   ...11.04  uses compiz...mutter has been dropped for the netbook edition
<nemetos> Where does software (packages) ususally get installed? in what folder that is
<PH-MJS> Hey guys, Thanks for the info!!! It works again!! :D
<coz_> systm,  although it is testing
<Gnea> nemetos: well, software packages tend to contain a variety of files
<tormsl_> anything I can do to circumvent the bug where 10.10 netinst won't install? The libc6 issue
<VCoolio> nemetos: different folders, 'dpkg -L package' to find out
<edbian> PH-MJS, no problem
<usbubuntu> Question for the Live USB - is there any way that I can set it up where it will retain drivers and packages?  I need some proprietary drivers, and I'd like to add or upgrade some apps.
<Gnea> PH-MJS: cheers
<edbian> nemetos, /usr/bin/  is where all the executable programs go
<VCoolio> nemetos: dpkg-query -L package I mean
<Gnea> nemetos: /usr/lib is where the libraries go, /etc is for configuration files
<aeon-ltd> !remaster | usbubuntu
<ubottu> usbubuntu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bbordwell> usbubuntu, if you use usb startup creator you should be able to select persistent storage
<Gnea> nemetos: and /usr/share/doc/ for documentation
<usbubuntu> bboardwell: Does that include drivers that you download?
<Gnea> (not that anyone reads it)
<usbubuntu> aeon-ltd: Thank you!  I'll try that.
<nemetos> oh, ok - so its not just one folder in windows. Configuration files goes to one certain folder, exe-files to /bin/ etc?
<VCoolio> nemetos: right
<Gnea> nemetos: pretty much
<edbian> nemetos, they go all over
<bbordwell> usbubuntu, It should, it has been some time since I have used that option though....if nothing else you could install ubuntu to a flash drive...though that would require at least an 8gb drive
<nemetos> is that good or bad? As a java developer, i like stuff OO :) why is it a good idea to spread files? isnt hard to uninstall it later?
<Burzmali> Does anyone know why a disc would not unmount when I press the eject button on my optical drive?
<usbubuntu> bboardwell: I see.  I was under the impression persistant storage just saved things like /home.
<Gnea> nemetos: well, you tell us - it works, thousands and thousands of people use it and enjoy it :)
<usbubuntu> bboardwell: Thanks!
<VCoolio> nemetos: not if you use a package manager to install stuff; if you install manually, then could be
<systm> coz_ how stable is it?
<coz_> usbubuntu,  sounds like something is still accessing it
<coz_> sysop3,  well I have been using it now for weeks ...
<KirkMcDonald> nemetos: There are a number of ways to install things outside of the package manager to make later uninstallation easier.
<coz_> systm,  although the current updates have broken nvidia driver  but other than that its  fine
<systm> coz_ well that works, my laptop is amd
<k89> @nemetos: download sources and try configure,make,make install
<usbubuntu> coz_: -- pardon?  I'm asking about how to upgrade packages and install drivers on a flash drive install of Ubuntu.
<coz_> systm,  if you want to keep a running tab of natty 11.04  go to the  #ubuntu+1  channel
<KirkMcDonald> nemetos: The tool I usually use for this purpose is called epkg. You can also just make your own .deb packages, using the package manager for your own stuff.
<k89>  you can get stuff where you want
<k89> though it will be more difficult to do so
<Gnea> nemetos: you could centralize and install if you wanted to, but then you also have to deal with the consequences of that action
<coz_> usbubuntu,  sorry  I didnt mean to ping you at all :)
<KirkMcDonald> nemetos: You can also just put each third party thing into its own /opt directory, which is sort of the classic Unix solution.
<usbubuntu> coz_: Ah, cool.
<Gnea> KirkMcDonald: epkg?
<systm> coz_ if I install the alpha, and update with update manager, will it be like installing it fresh when it fully releases?
<coz_> systm,   I would go to #ubuntu+1  channel and hang out...also see if anyone is using ati  and having issues with the current updates?
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: http://www.encap.org/epkg/
<xorwhy> is there any way to disable network scanning?
<coz_> systm,  if you download the daily build  you might be better off
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: I've heard that it is analogous to GNU stow, but I've never used stow, so I can't speak to that.
<xorwhy> on 802.11 wireless?
<coz_> systm,    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xorwhy> i really want to stop my wireless card from scanning from networks
<nemetos> wow, everything seems so.. much, does a regular user ever understand all the folders and what they do etc?
<coz_> nemetos,  it will becom easier  as time goes by
<Richie086> nemetos: one day it will actually all make sense
<edbian> nemetos, The file structure is based on purpose not application.  It is more modular this way
<Richie086> nemetos: for a long time I felt the same way
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: Basically it installs symlinks into /usr/local which point to the actual files, so each package gets to live in its own directory.
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: It has the wonderful advantage of being very, very stupid.
<bbordwell> xorwhy,  iwconfig (device) down maybe?
 * nemetos is btw happy for all answers!
<edbian> nemetos, It's a good question!  I never thought about it :)
<bbordwell> xorwhy, just iwconfig will list your devices
<gebbione> hi all
<xorwhy> bbordwell: i don't want to also disable all of its other features
<Aikar> anyone know how to make sshfs stop asking me for a password and use my id_dsa file?
<xorwhy> bbordwell: i only want to disable wireless network scanning
<Anom_> hi I have an EEE PC with Eeebuntu on it, and I've managed to screw up the sources in "Software Sources".
<KirkMcDonald> Aikar: Use ssh-agent
<gebbione> i have installed zoneminder from synaptic but it is not installed in apache, anyone can suggest what i can do?
<Aikar> KirkMcDonald: its not trying to use a key is the problem
<ki__> Hello. I have an id_rsa.pub and an id_dsa.pub key ... does that mean I can use EITHER key or is one of them configured? Where can I check which one is configured to be used?
<KirkMcDonald> Aikar: Does the remote end have the public key installed?
<Gnea> KirkMcDonald: so epkg doesn't make .deb files?
<Aikar> yes i can ssh to it fine
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: Correct.
<Aikar> ssh dev is fine
<Aikar> sshfs dev:/blah /mnt/point asks for password
<Gnea> KirkMcDonald: doesn't sound in line with Ubuntu.
<nemetos> so, i Googled how to install Java: apt-get install open-jdk-bla bla bla.. So i installed that outside a package manager (Ubuntu Software Center) - does that mean i have no chance to uninstall that properly? (meaning it remembers what files went were?) - whats the best advice to install software? Via Ubuntu software or random like via apt-get?
<randomus1r> nemetos,
<randomus1r> ubuntu software is a gui for apt-get
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: Perhaps. It is significantly better than just installing junk into /usr/local, though.
<randomus1r> don't compile things manually, and you'll be able to update them right
<zelrik> hello
<KirkMcDonald> Gnea: (Since you can easily remove the stuff, when you do it with epkg.)
<randomus1r> hi zelrik
<zelrik> I cannot read a DVD under vlc
<Aikar> KirkMcDonald: oh... its cause its trying to load ROOTS identity, which doesnt have one
<zelrik> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<coz_> zelrik,  are all of the codecs installed
<randomus1r> zelrik, what happens when you try to access it, what re your version details
<zelrik> I have access to the menu then...
<zelrik> hold on
<coz_> zelrik,    run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<nemetos> randomus1r, aha! so why cant i see open-jdk under "install applications"?
<randomus1r> nemetos, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<CryonicCore> whats a good firewall for Ubuntu? is Firestarter any good?
<zelrik> under vlc it just stops playing when I press one button in the menu and under movie player I have the following error message:
<zelrik> 'could not read from source'
<nemetos> randomus1r, 10.10
<randomus1r> nemetos, try to look for 'openjdk'
<nemetos> randomus1r, not under "installed software" or "provided by ubuntu".. i should see it tho, right?
<zelrik> oh it works
<zelrik> thx coz that did it
<CryonicCore> and another question. How come I can't play DVD movies on Ubuntu. Is there a certain codec pack I will have to download?
<itaylor57> nemetos get it thru synaptic
<coz_> zelrik,   no problem... I thought it was that simple :)
<nemetos> itaylor57, : synaptic? o.O
<brontoeee> CryonicCore, VLC not working?
<nemetos> randomus1r, oh.. i might see it now tho :)
<milamber> !dvd | CryonicCore
<ubottu> CryonicCore: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CryonicCore> brontoeee no it wont work
<coz_> CryonicCore,   first  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and then run this command      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<randomus1r> nemetos, nice, nice, we are alive and things work
<itaylor57> !java | nemetos
<ubottu> nemetos: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nemetos> itaylor57, google says that synaptic is just another gui for apt?
<Richie086> nemetos: it is
<CryonicCore> thanks for the help everyone :)
<brontoeee> and aptitude and apt are friends as well or not?
<michel> Problem: I can not get a internet connection anymore after swiching ubuntu (Lynx) into "ready" mode. On my netbook, i'm using now, it works perfectly...
<KirkMcDonald> brontoeee: They all get along just splendidly.
<VCoolio> nemetos: apt is the package manager, it has different commands like apt-get and apt-cache and apt-key
<nemetos> Richie086,  so if i install synaptics, i have two places to install packages/software? which is best, ubuntu software center or synaptics?
<mactimes> Hey.  I'm getting "The following packages have been kept back: upstart" while running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.  Update Manager won't let me select the package for update.  How can I solve it?
<michel> I think i had that problem also once, after using "ready" mode.
<JuJuBee> Just created a new partition and installed 10.10 but when rebooted, only offered old choices, no sign of new os
<KirkMcDonald> JuJuBee: Does Grub know about it?
<VCoolio> brontoeee: little differences, I think aptitude isn't by default installed anymore
<Richie086> nemetos: depends which one you are more confortable with using.. there is also dselect, aptitude, umm... probabally few others that do the same thing but in different ways
<JuJuBee> KirkMcDonald: how do I check?
<brontoeee> nemetos, synaptic seems a bit more advanced and a tad faster to load, ubuntu s center seems friendlier
<nemetos> Richie086, whats your favourite? ;)
<daniel> what chatwould i use to figure out how to use the ubuntu disc burner?
<Richie086> i persoanlly like doing apt-get from the command line, i find it to be easier for me.  If I need to install a bunch of stuff, I will use dselect or aptitude
<nemetos> brontoeee, ah, cool, thanks
<Richie086> not to say the synaptic package manager sucks, but the gui is somewhat clunky to me for some reason...
<nemetos> Richie086, so you can pretty much swap between the different "ways" terminal/synatpics/dselect and they all work, since they all use the common apt(-get)?
<Richie086> nemetos: yeah
<eggbloke> Hi, I have some (what I assume are) corrupted files on an external disk and I was wondering how (short of formatting the disk) i could get rid of them. When I try I get a mix of Read only filesystem errors and Input/output errors
<nemetos> thank god :P
<michel> Problem: I can not get a internet connection anymore after swiching ubuntu (Lynx) into "ready" mode. On my netbook, i'm using now, it works perfectly...
<brontoeee> michel, wifi or cable?
<michel> brontoee: cable
<Richie086> nemetos: thats the great thing, there are usually lots of way to get a paticular job done with linux, its up to you to figure out what tools and commands to put together to get the task done
<michel> *brontoeee
<nemetos> Richie086, would be hell to remember.. oh, so i installed x from y, so i need to uninstall x from y and not z.. etc
<mbvpixies78> If anyone else wondered how to protect passwords needed for fstab, check this out:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=2696
<Da|Mummy> i have a cheap usb hub, how can i figure out if its usb1.1 or usb2?
<Richie086> nemetos: i rarely uninstall applications i install.. only if they are broken..
<eggbloke> Da|Mummy: use it on windows and it will tell you. not sure how to on Ubuntu
<Da|Mummy> i dont have windows
<xorwhy> is there any way to disable wireless network scanning
<curious397> eggbloke: try mounting it rw in /etc/fstab ??
<nemetos> Richie086, as a windows-hardcore, i install stuff all the time :P .. need.. to.. keep..that.. list.. clean.. urgh ^^
<Richie086> nemetos: but I have been using linux for 10 years (since 2001) now, so I dont play around with tons of random stuff as much as i used to
<CryonicCore> coz_ I did what u said and not I am at the stage in terminal that has end user agreement and <ok> at the bottom. What do I do?
<CryonicCore> *now
<coz_> CryonicCore,   hit the tab key until "ok'  is highlighted
<nemetos> Richie086, 10 years, cool - ive been using Linux for.. 3 hours :P
<coz_> CryonicCore,   then hit enter
<coz_> CryonicCore,   I probably should have had you do this in sysnaptic
<brontoeee> Da|Mummy, what would 'lspci' say?
<hdon> WTF! ubuntu-bug command CRASHING http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1011729
<Richie086> nemetos: you on the otherhand probabally will install a ton of different stuff, some useful, some not..  I advise you to mess with as much stuff as you can, thats really how you end up learning the most is by exprimenting..
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   not sure   you could try    sudo dmidecode
<hdon> $ ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   that show it
<nemetos> Richie086, but that means that you swapped just before any decent window managers (gnome or kde) came? meaning it was all pretty much text-based, right?
<eggbloke> curious397: it is already mounted
<Richie086> nemetos: no, gnome and kde were both around
<Richie086> nemetos: they didnt look as nice as they do these days, but they did exist
<nemetos> Richie086, hm ok.. my linux timeline is not the very best :-)
<curious397> eggbloke is it mounted "ro" ?
<nemetos> ok folks - time for bed. Huge thanks for everyone kind enough to answer newbie questions!
<wanderingi> is there a unix command deldir?
<Richie086> good night have fun
<eggbloke> curious397: oh it seems to be mounted in mtab not fstab, im not sure what the difference it. It is RW in mtab
<clakes> triple boot macbook, 10 years on windows, 6 on macosx, 1 on ubuntu.... guess what i'm writing from?  =)
<Richie086> wanderingi: are you trying to remove a directory?
<ubuntuuuss> how can you bring a network up without using the ifup command?
<curious397> eggbloke: try this sudo mount -a
<wanderingi> yea
<Richie086> ubuntuuuss: dhclient?  not sure if that would di it
<Richie086> wanderingi: try rm -r directoryname but be careful to make sure you are typing the directory name
<michel> bronteee: Problem solved. Wanna know, how?
<ubuntuuuss> Richie086: no, that would take care of the dhcp part, but would not bring the network up in itself
<wanderingi> ok thanks
<Richie086> ubuntuuuss: yeah like i said, not sure..
<michel> brontoeee: Problem solved. Wanna know, how?
<brontoeee> michel, tell me
<Da|Mummy> coz_, i see 38 structures, some of them are usb related, none of them give me any info on speed of usb
<eggbloke> curious397: it just says it is already mounted.
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  darn I thought for sure it would
<michel> brontoeee: gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<fumblnoob> ubuntuuuss: sudo ifconfig <device> up; sudo dhclient <device>
<michel> brontoeee: In the file was written:
<michel> [main]
<michel> NetworkingEnabled=false
<michel> WirelessEnabled=true
<michel> WWANEnabled=true
<FloodBot2> michel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<curious397> eggbloke: if it were me i'd copy the entry from mtab into fstab
<brontoeee> michel, what, locked cofig file ?
<michel> brontoeee: I had to sich from NeworkingEnable to "true"
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   try  hwinfo
<michel> *swich
<michel> *switch
<brontoeee> michel, thats should be left click on network managers icon, no?
<curious397> eggbloke: makes sense if it is mounted rw in mtab .. not showing in fstab and you are getting ro errors then it isin't properly mounted
<michel> brontoeee: This icon was nowhere, i think. This problem occures often, i think. (Solution by google)
<brontoeee> ok
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   or with  dmidecode then google the motherboard for its specs
<ubuntuuuss> fumblnoob: I have tried that, but in order for dhclient to work properly the network must be up (i.e. I must invoke ifup), if I invoke "ifconfig eth1 up" it doesn't seem to be enough, try "ping whatever" after that and I receive "network is down"
<bobbn> hi
<Da|Mummy> its not on motherboard
<TomFyuri> hello! how to disable ati "display identify" which brings white number in red square on monitor after you switch from tty to pts?
<ubuntuuuss> fumblnoob: there seems to be something else that ifconfig up and dhclient cannot take care that must be "upped"
<Da|Mummy> i bought myself a cheap little usb hub with 4 ports
<milamber> Da|Mummy: lsusb
<Da|Mummy> and want to know if its a usb1.1 or usb2
<bregol> channel working now
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   the hub itself is neither one
<Da|Mummy> ...?
<Richie086> ubuntuuuss: are you sure both ends of the cable are connected propely and the cable is a known good cable?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   believe it or not its not the wireing that makes it usb or 2
<YEFA> hi guys any idea on how i can make my opened minimized applications thinner on the taskbar on ubu 10.04???
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: check out the following /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hosts /etc/network/interfaces
<eggbloke> curious397: I moved the entry from mtab to fstab with no effect
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   the hub "should" respond to whichever your system has
<curious397> eggbloke: did you do "mount -a" ?
<Da|Mummy> milamber, coz_ , heres what lsusb gives me, http://pastebin.com/69gpvGc8
<eggbloke> curious397: it says it is already mounted or busy
<ubuntuuuss> Richie086: everything works fine, it's just that I want to learn how to configure the network without resorting to ifup, doing all the dirty work with ifconfig and dhclient
<eggbloke> curious397: if i do umount it says not mounted
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  ok your system supports and uses usb 21
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  rather usb2
<Jordan_U> Da|Mummy: "USB 2.0 Hub"
<milamber> Da|Mummy: is the dlink the hub you are talking about?
<Da|Mummy> ive no idea
<Da|Mummy> i also have one of those 50in1 usb card readers
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: I have already looked at those, the /etc/network/interfaces is for use with ifup and if I use ifup it works fine, but the thing is that I want to be able to configure the network using manual commands, without resorting to config files for ifup
<Da|Mummy> thats inside my tower
<eggbloke> curious397: I think I will just leave it and format the disk tommorow. It seems pretty messed up with random filenames and stuff
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   I have had hubs that were low end and didnt work
<milamber> Da|Mummy: are there any marking on the hub at all?
<Da|Mummy> milamber, nothing
<curious397> eggbloke: you could try to ssh2 from another host and then delete them from there but it's your choice
<Da|Mummy> its a cheap 4 port squid hub from ebay
<Richie086> Da|Mummy: have you tried lspci?
<Da|Mummy> i think it stated that it was 2.0 on ebay link, but it doesnt seem like it is
<eggbloke> curious397: okay i may try that. im gonna go now. Thanks for your help =)
<Richie086> Da|Mummy: or lspci -vv
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   you system is already usb2  ,,,  it is most likely the hub... does the usb ports on the computer work?
<Da|Mummy> coz_, yes
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: have you tried a simple /etc/init.d/networking stop? and then ... start?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  ok  then if the hub ,,, plugged into one of the system ports...isnt working,,,then the hub is bad
<Da|Mummy> its working....
<Da|Mummy> but it seems slow
<Da|Mummy> whats write speed of usb1.1?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   what do you have plugged into it?
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: /etc/init.d/networking uses the information provided by /etc/network/interfaces , so it would be tantamount to using ifup, which is what I am trying to avoid in the first place
<Da|Mummy> Richie086, lspci only shows me motherboard/gfx,memory info
<Da|Mummy> a sdhc card reader
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  I believe it is  18megs a second
<brontoeee> anyone can suggest a vector sketching tool that would properly handle wacom tablet with pen pressure support (inkscape and xsara are not behaving as expected, mypain does, but thats not a vector tool)?
<Richie086> oh its an external usb device then?
<brontoeee> mypaint*
<Da|Mummy> yes
<Richie086> like a hub?  sorry hgave not been following the discussion
<Da|Mummy> ya
<Da|Mummy> 4 port squid hub
<Da|Mummy> trying to figure out if its usb2 or 1.1
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I am trying to resize an lvm partition within a LUKS-encrypted volume. How can I go about doing this?
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: i never use ifup myself - i manually configure my networks but I am still not sure what your problem is sorry
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: what is on eth0?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   the hub itslelf is not 1 or 2
<Da|Mummy> ?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,   does the drive write faster if it is plugged into the system port
<rkeene> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 10.10 talking to my LDAP server.
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: I want to be able to manually use my network without invoking ifup. So I would want to do everything through command line parameters, via ifconfig, dhclient (and route?). If I try to do that it works but when I try to ping something it says "network is down", it only stops being down if I invoke ifup or /etc/init.d/networking restart... but I don't want that, since they rely on config files (i.e. /etc/network/interfa
<rkeene> I have an LDAP server and configured my "ldap.conf" to do STARTTLS
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: so you are running an isolated process and don't want network configuration for it?
<plytheman> How do I find a USB flash drive that isn't showing up in fdisk?  I tried making a Crunch Bang boot on it and now I can't find it to format it?
<m_fulder> hey
<curious397> plytheman: look in gparted
<coz_> ok I  have to break here
<m_fulder> someone here good at networks?
<plytheman> curious397: cool, lemme check
<Da|Mummy> coz_, well i was able to figure out with disk utility that it is a usb1.1 with 12mb/sec connection :{
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: something like that. I want to be able to do everything without having to use config files
<Da|Mummy> damnit...
<plytheman> curious397: nothing in gparted either
<clakes> quit
<clakes> whoopsie
<plytheman> I tried lsusb and couldn't find it either
<bigquestion> Hi there, I have a question regarding Empathy and yahoo video call if anyone can please help ( on private or here )
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: network-manager is the default way to handle network connections in ubuntu
<m_fulder> Im in a LAN network and try to telnet my external IP but it fails .. why is that?
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: network-manager? haha, that's the first thing I "sudo apt-get remove" when I install ubuntu! :)
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: how come?
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: my approach is completely the opposite to using things like network-manager
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: any changes you make will be lost on reboot okay?
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: yes, lost, ok
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: if I consider using /etc/network/interfaces to be too automatic for my "purist" tastes, what do you think I would consider using network-manager? :)
<bigquestion> anyone know how to run a video call between 1 ubuntu omputer and 1 windows computer ?( using yahoo messenger )
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: I don't understand, do you just want to write your own tools?
<Anom_> is there a way to reset my sources.list file for EEEbuntu ?
<daniel> could anyone teach me how to burn dvds ?
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: you can try looking here and maybe at ethtools
<jrib> !dvd | daniel
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: I just want to handle everything from the CLI, which I can do right now just by invoking ifup if I wish, but I want to do it even more "manual"
<ubottu> daniel: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> !burn | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<xil> is there a way to see the name of a particular key, that is, the name the system gives that key
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: thank you, I'm gonna take a look
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: well you can control network-manager from cli :)
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: i agree as far as network manager but network interfaces is okay
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: network-manager handles things on its own, the right way to do things, from my perspective, is getting one's hands dirty with "low level" commands like ifconfig. In short: network-manager is an aberration :)
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: k
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: looked at your link but it completely relies on /etc/network/interfaces and ifup when it comes to dhcp
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: you might check out "ip"
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: interesting, looking at its man page
<aLemmer> Hello, I'm having trouble getting 5.1 sound to work on Ubuntu 10.10 with my Nvidia Mcp51 sound card. Can anyone help me?
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: yes, should entertain for an hour or two
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, how can I resize an inactive LVM partition?
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: if you recall ifup's definition is something like "it does ifconfig and route's dirty work". I would like to do the dirty work myself, but with ifconfig and dhclient somehow it's not enough. You keep on with the "network is down" complain until you invoke ifup or /etc/init.d/networking restart, it seems that there's something not configured that only gets right after the stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces are read...
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: do you think that when ifup handles the "iface eth1 inet dhcp" stanza it does so by invoking "ip" (besides ifconfig) ?
<aLemmer> Hello, I'm having trouble getting 5.1 sound to work on Ubuntu 10.10 with my Nvidia Mcp51 sound card. Can anyone help me?
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: as a matter of interest what is the output of ifconfig -a | grep eth
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: no.  I think ip is basically a replacement for ifconfig.  But I don't know much about these things
<ubuntuuuss> curious397: don't have it here, but, believe me, that's not relevant for this topic (i.e. I have no misunderstanding whatsoever about what each ethX in my network does and what card it belongs to, that's not the problem )
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: then we are beating a dead horse, since I am already using ifconfig
<cwage> so here's a weird one: sound via my headphones jack has always worked fine in ubuntu 10.10. i reboot to windows 7, where sound works fine, reboot back to linux, and no sound via headphones jack
<cwage> verified it still works fine in windows
<cwage> i can't find anything muted in pavucontrol or alsamixer
<nemi3_> bonsoir
<Aikar> If i was to install thunderbird, would it take over Evolution as the mail app in the indicator applet?
<wanderingi> if i want to combine stderr and stdout into the stdout stream do i use "2>&1" or "&1>2" ?
<nemi3_> y a t il quelqu un qui parle francais dans le coin ?
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: how does « ifup eth0 » compare to « ifconfig eth0 up »?
<jrib> !fr | nemi3_
<ubottu> nemi3_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> wanderingi: the first one
<nemi3_> merci ubottu
<Jenk> glibc-2.11 yields a " undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail_local' " error on Ubuntu. Any ideas ?
<ubuntuuuss> cwage: probably because windows switched off the soundcard on its own volition and maybe the "fn + key" thing doesn't work from linux
<nemi3_> thank ubottu
<dudu> exit
<ubuntuuuss> cwage: I would go to the CLI and try alsamixer, and unmute everything from there
<cwage> nothing is muted in alsamixer
<DrMax> yo
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: ifup eth0 takes the stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces as configuration parameters, whereas ifconfig doesn't (with ifconfig you have to supply the parameters yourself)
<DrMax> I have upgraded today and I have an unmet dependency with package upstart
<DrMax> am I the only one?
<curious397> cwage: disable your onboard sound in bios if possible - will solve alot of problems
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: isn't that what you want to do?
<cwage> what do you mean onboard sound?
<cwage> the speakers?
<cwage> i'd prefer to have them working as well
<cwage> this is so weird. it was all working fine 30 minutes ago.. windows bitched something up
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: yes! but somehow the parameters I can pass through ifconfig are not enough, don't know why
<curious397> cwage: you have motherboard built in sound and another soundcard yes?
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: you probably need to mess with « route »? (again I'm not very knowledgeable about this stuff and just throwing stuff out there)
<gnewb> cwage: If you have a PCI sound card and Onboard Chipset sound, that could be it.
<cwage> say no, it's the same soundcard
<cwage> say this is a laptop
<cwage> -say
<asdfqwer> could someone recommend a good torrent client for cli use?
<curious397> cwage: ok i am wrong then
<jrib> asdfqwer: rtorrent, btdownloadcurses
<Aikar> asdfqwer: ubuntu comes with transmission
<cwage> and i verified it's playing fine in windows still
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: it seems that messing with route is necessary when you are using static ip addresses, but it seems that route cannot config things if you use dhcp
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: I see, so ifconfig eth0 up and then using dhcp is not sufficient still?
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: I'd really like to know what the "iface ethX inet dhcp" stanza translates into, in terms of ifconfig and/or route
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: no, it's not
<curious397> cwage: have you tried the pulseaudio configuration ulitities?
<g_0_0> cwage, what is the output of - cat /proc/asound/cards  ?
<curious397> ubuntuuuss: give it a static ip
<jrib> that would be "purer" than dhcp :P
<curious397> lol
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: yeah :) that's why I usually use static IPs hehe, but want to know how to config dhcp as well
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: seems to work for this guy: http://serverfault.com/questions/46236/where-do-they-belong-ifconfig-eth0-up-dhclient
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: let's see
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: how were you using dhcp previously?
<cwage> g_0_0: https://gist.github.com/806989
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: nah, they keep talking about the damn config files thing
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: I have always used dhcp with ifup, but want to make things less config-files reliant
<jrib> ubuntuuuss: I mean that was an example of someone who could use their connection by just issuing « ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient »
#ubuntu 2011-02-02
<hidensoft> hi every body
<ubuntuuuss> jrib: that doesn't work for me honestly. I am off to try something else, either I'll come back or I'll get into bed, so goodbye for the moment :)
<hipitihop> I have a box running Mythbuntu 9.10 running testing ppas for 0.23.1 and I also have Asterisk asterisk-1.6.2 pkg running on the box. Box only has wireless access to network, so is it possible to upgrade the base using CD as opposed to over the wire ?
<hidensoft> i have problem with xdebug ,  i have install xdebug , its work fine , but have no style , just return the text , every body can help me ?
<induz> hello
<gebbione> anyone here uses zoneminder ? I get a 127 error code when probing /dev/video0
<Graviti2011> I need help with installing Ubuntu.
<induz> I want to isnatll PDF acrobat, I have documenst viewer 2.30.2 right now
<hidensoft> wow , many question and no answer :D
<induz> what is the other name of good PDF viewer/reader?
<curious397> induz: you can get that at medibuntu.org
<induz> i am on Lucid lynx curious397
<induz> which one is better pdf reader/viewerso that i
<induz> can install on Lucid/
<alexMocanu> does anybody know if Ubuntu is participating in Google Summer of Code 2011?
<curious397> induz: it's showing the arcoread fonts for karmic but i have no idea where the package is for the reader itself
<alexMocanu> or Canonical?
<curious397> induz: fosit reader is good
<curious397> sorry foxit i meant
<Aikar> my Chat is not auto connecting on startup even though I told it to in preferences, any solution?
<cassie> Following directions here: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Install-JRE-32-bit- and running this command: sudo mv ~/Downloads/jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin /opt/java/32 I get "mv: cannot stat `/home/cassie/Downloads/jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory" Help please!
<induz> i am getting acroreader curious397
<anonimo1000> hellopart
<induz> curious397, which is better acroreader or fosit??
<induz> i got acroreade through synaptic manager
<curious397> induz: your choice but foxit is here: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<OvermindDL1> So, I am curious, why is Empathy eating 150 megs of memory, and telepathy butterfly eating about 90 megs, that seems a lot for just an IM app...
<curious397> induz: always better tho to get a ubuntu package with continued support for ubuntu
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm trying to get utf-8 working.  I've already set LC_ALL=en_GB.utf-8, plus LANG and LANGUAGE, and many combinations thereof, plus dpkg-reconfigure locales, installed language-pack-en, and ran locale-gen (and all sorts of combinations of the above), but utf-8 still isn't working, even though "locale" returns everything that I'd expect.  Does anyone know anything else to try?
<induz> curious397, i just want something better than document viewer!!
<linxeh> quantumlemur: trying to get utf-8 working in what?
<induz> curious397, but lot bloated one like adobe
<linxeh> quantumlemur: and do you mean utf-8, or do you mean you are trying to display unicode ?
<curious397> induz: foxit is very lightweight
<fisch246> so the "set_defualt=0" command in grub... i assume the number corresponds, to the position the selection is on the menu correct? "0" being the first position?
<quantumlemur> linxeh, bash, and on top of that screen.  and I believe utf-8, although I'm not sure of the difference.  my test is that these characters display as boxes:  こんにちは
<joe_happy> hey guys i need help i dont know what happened but now my windows dont have boarders like whre you minimize and close the windows how can i fix it?
<induz> curious397, its .tr.bz file
<linxeh> quantumlemur: and what are you running bash / screen within ?
<quantumlemur> linxeh, putty, which is set to assume utf-8
<induz> curious397, i have to still find out how to install tar files
<linxeh> quantumlemur: IIRC putty is windows 1252 by default
<induz> is there any programme like Gebi to install tar bz files??
<curious397> induz theres a FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb right there
<joe_happy> hey guys i need help i dont know what happened but now my windows dont have boarders like whre you minimize and close the windows how can i fix it?
<quantumlemur> linxeh, yes, it is.  I have a different machine with utf-8/unicode working properly, and putty with the same settings on both.
<curious397> then just dpkg -i FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<tingliu> 1231
<tingliu> 1235476
<curious397> quantumlemur: do this dpkg-reconfigure locales
<linxeh> quantumlemur: beyond me I'm afraid; I dont have a windows machine at home to look at, and these days I dont need putty utf8 support at work. I just know I struggled to get putty utf-8 working several years asgo
<quantumlemur> curious397, I did that, and it said that they were all up to date, and still doesn't work
<curious397> select the utf8 of your language and if you are really keen then apt-get install localepurge and get rid of all those nasties
<linxeh> quantumlemur: from reading up you are correct though; putty does support utf8 if it is configured to use it
<Chaosratt> Anyone know how to install the nvidia restricted drivers from command line? I understand that will fix my GTX240 problem.
<induz> curious397, i got it throu GEBI
<quantumlemur> linxeh, but you said that it's possible that it's a unicode problem, rather than utf-8?  do you know how I'd check that?
<doomrobo> something weird is going on. On my old installation of ubuntu I was able to execute any binary from my NTFS drive in my desktop. But after reinstalling, I cannot execute anything on NTFS. Of course, chmod does not work because it's unsupported but I should be able to run a binary.
<SCooper> Is this the proper channel to get community tech support?
<doomrobo> Is that a rhetorical question?
<induz> when I copy from Word 2007 running on wine to OO, I can not past it why??
<aeon-ltd> SCooper: are you using ubuntu? if so then yes
<induz> curious397, thanks
<fisch246> SCooper, yes it is
<SCooper> Thanks, I'm setting up ubuntu server for the first time and I know Im going to have questions
<cassie> Following directions here: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java#TOC-Install-JRE-32-bit- and running this command: sudo mv ~/Downloads/jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin /opt/java/32 I get "mv: cannot stat `/home/cassie/Downloads/jre-6u23-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory" Help please!
<jrib> doomrobo: well does the file have executable permissions?
<jrib> !java | cassie
<ubottu> cassie: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<doomrobo> I chmod 777 but it doesn't work because chmod doesn't work on NTFS
<curious397> induz: don't know about wine because i can't stand it BUT i'd say it has something to do with your fonts in wine .. did you copy the fonts folder from windows to wine?
<jrib> doomrobo: not my question
<doomrobo> @jrib I suppose not
<jrib> doomrobo: why suppose?  Just check.
<doomrobo> ls -l; everything is 700
<linxeh> quantumlemur: fwiw, those characters you typed came up as kana (I think?) here
<jrib> doomrobo: then it's executable for the owner.  What happens when you try to execute it?
<linxeh> quantumlemur: by unicode I meant issues displaying the glyph for the font
<doomrobo> permission denied
<linxeh> quantumlemur: as opposed to an encoding issue
<induz> curious397, I didnt copy fonts to wine but i copied to /usr/share/fonts
<linxeh> quantumlemur: do you have suitable unicode fonts installed on the windows machine ?
<jrib> doomrobo: pastebin ls -l file as well as you attempting to execute it and the full output please
<doomrobo> and it says I'm the owner. I even chowned it for good measure
<curious397> doomrobo: chown +x it
<quantumlemur> linxeh, I see.  yeah, unfortunately the font and everything else is working fine on the other machine
<daniel> how would i install "58699-Cobra-0.0.4.tar.gz" via the terminal im in the right directory just dont know the code
<curious397> or i mean sudo chown +x it whatever it is
<jrib> daniel: what is that file?
<daniel> a theme
<jrib> !permissions > curious397
<ubottu> curious397, please see my private message
<linxeh> quantumlemur: and its identical installs of windows ?
<daniel> jrib, a theme
<jrib> daniel: you should be able to click "install" somewhere in System -> Preferences -> Appearance.  But if you don't want to do that, you can extract the tar.gz to ~/.themes/
<quantumlemur> linxeh, yup, same copy of putty on the same box, with the same settings
<dmiles> Hi, all. On the tip of my brain, I remember a way to do something like this: for i, things in iterate(["one", "two", "three"]):...
<dmiles> Anybody know what I'm talking about?
<doomrobo> http://pastebin.com/hFUsdja8
<dmiles> I can't remember the exact syntax
<doomrobo> oh, nvm
<jrib> dmiles: for i in one two three; do echo $i; done
<daniel> jrib, theres nothign i can do in the terminal that would be easier?
<doomrobo> the directories are 700
<SCooper> Can someone point me to a good link on how to set up a good SSH config?
<linxeh> quantumlemur: what about windows though? same version? same install settings? same apps? same fonts?
<doomrobo> the files are 500
<dmiles> jrib, I want the list idx number as well
<doomrobo> but it still doesn't make sense
<linxeh> quantumlemur: because it really seems to be a windows fonts / config / putty issue to me
<aeon-ltd> !ssh | SCooper
<ubottu> SCooper: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<quantumlemur> linxeh, yeah, I was talking about windows.  the two putty windows are side-by-side.  is there another shell I can try, maybe?
<jrib> doomrobo: I don't need all this information.  Just do « ls -l THE_FILE » and « ./THE_FILE » and show me the output
<doomrobo> I feel stupid. I realize what I said was completely wrong
<SCooper> !ssh
<doomrobo> oh, sorry
<SCooper> oops
<dmiles> oops, sorry... Thought I was in the python room :(
<fisch246> anyone know anything about the grub.cfg file?
<jrib> dmiles: syntax is similar :P for i in iterable; print i
<fisch246> grub.cfg = 10.10
<SCooper> I'm looking for something relating to specific sshd_config configs
<linxeh> quantumlemur: I used to use securecrt and exceed. there is also cygwin / mingw and things like rxvt there I guess. I'm not really up on the latest windows tools
<doomrobo> -rw------- 1 michael sudo 47866 2011-02-01 19:06 factoring
<Confused_Again> Hi, I am having some DVD playback issues, specifically DVD playback no longer works since I upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04.
<Confused_Again> Any ideas?
<quantumlemur> linxeh, I meant another linux shell.  I'm pretty sure the problem is on the linux side, although I suppose it wouldn't jurt to try securecrt or something.
<doomrobo> then obviously upon executing I receive a "Permission Denied"
<curious397> quantumlemur: try maybe dpkg-reconfigure dash and select no and then dpkg-reconfigure debconf and select readline for a while you can change back any time
<jrib> doomrobo: that file isn't executable.  I think in recent versions, they changed it so that only files that end in .exe are given executable permissions on ntfs
<sacredchao> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, but the  GNOME panels on the top of the screen are totally cut off on the right side, so I don't have access to applets, clock, etc.
<doomrobo> @fisch246 only horrible memories
<sacredchao> http://bayimg.com/haDDnAaDk
<sacredchao> There is a picture of it, please help! ^
<quantumlemur> curious397, what are dash and debconf?
<fisch246> XD
<doomrobo> well that explains a lot
<doomrobo> Is there a workaround?
<SCooper> Anyone have info on sshd_config s?
<g_0_0> Confused_Again, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linxeh> quantumlemur: its not a linux problem if it works on the other machine
<induz> curious397, do i have to copy fonts to Wine too??
<SCooper> looking for something a bit more than the info on the ubuntu help page
<curious397> dash is the system shell used in ubuntu
<induz> curious397, I am using foxit now and loving it
<linxeh> quantumlemur: all the linux box does is stream bytes (that have unicode code points encoded using utf-8) over an ssh stream to the client
<jrib> SCooper: man sshd_config
<mar3k> -join #bash
<avashi1> guys my wireless connection intermittently disconnects
<Confused_Again> Thanks, I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<curious397> but bash is better when problem-solving troubleshooting because it is the default debian shell
<quantumlemur> linxeh, oh, I see what's going on.  I mean that I've got one windows box and two ubuntu boxes.  one of the ubuntu boxes works fine with utf-8, and the other doesn't.
<glitchd> can someone please help me to get wireless working on my laptop?
<avashi1> i have dell inspiron 1525 ubuntu 10.04
<linxeh> quantumlemur: oh I see! doh
<jrib> !wifi > glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd, please see my private message
<fisch246> i'm just trying to figure out how to change the default boot kernal... i know which setting controls this... i change the "set_default=0" command to a different number... however the exact number i change it to is unbeknown to me...
<jrib> fisch246: in the grub list, the first line is 0, next line is 1, etc.
<doomrobo> @fisch246 reboot and remember where it is in the lost
<doomrobo> *list
<linxeh> quantumlemur: ok, and you are attempting to paste UTF8 into putty, or copy it out (or both)?
<quantumlemur> linxeh, both
<curious397> debconf is using dialog right now and readline is a text based alternative to the blue screens
<fisch246> jrib, thank you, that's what i thought, but i wanted to make sure, thanks :)
<doomrobo> and count from 0 like jrib said
<glitchd> i have ubuntu 10.04 running on the latest kernel linux 2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<glitchd> jrib, ubottu i tried those and still cant get it to work
<doomrobo> didn't go with 64-bit?
<jrib> doomrobo: I don't know, you could try passing an explicit fmask as a mount option
<avashi1> guys my wireless connection keeps disconnecting .. dell inspiron 1525 ubuntu 10.04
<doomrobo> I'm looking at this problem in the forums and I can use a fuse group and edit the partition in the fstab
<glitchd> jrib, can u help me?
<jrib> glitchd: you need to give a detail account of your issue on one line.  No one has any clue what you're having trouble with, other than "can't get internet to work".  It's too vague
<glitchd> jrib, can i pm u?
<curious397> fisch246: look for startupmanagr in synaptic .. it will walk you through bootup
<jrib> glitchd: please use #ubuntu
<glitchd> jrib, ok
<glitchd> i have a dell inspirom n5010, ubuntu 10.04, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01), i just did and update today, like i do everyday, and all of a sudden wireless was no longer in the network box.
<aill> Hi, I am trying to encrypt and compress a file. Zip has a 4GB limit so I cant use that. Any other suggestions?
<doomrobo> @jrib, I don't think an fmask will work
<avashi1> glitchd i have dell inspiron 1525 and I ran update yesterday. Now i am starting to have problems with my wireless network.. it keeps disconnecting
<doomrobo> it's still permissions based, I'll install ntfs-config
<glitchd> so i went to drivers and it was not activated so i tried to activate it and got some messge about how it could not activate it, and now its not even listed in the hardware drivers dialog box
<avashi1> something in updated fucked my wirelesss
<induz> curious397, r u there?
<jrib> doomrobo: umm, did you try?  It definitely used to work in the past
<curious397> induz: yes
<glitchd> avashi1, well mine doesnt have problems, its completely gone
<doomrobo> @jrib, you're right. Don't knock it till u try it. I'll do it now
<induz>  curious397 do i have to copy fonts to WINE
<avashi1> that sucks.. can you reinstall yours from software center
<glitchd> avashi1, i have no clue, but ill find out right now
<induz> curious397, I copied fonts to usr/share/fonts folder
<quantumlemur> are there any options at all relating to character encoding and language that would require a restart?  anything, even the slightest bit tangentially?
<curious397> induz: i used to do that yes from winxp to a folder in wine windows folder
<sacredchao> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, but the  GNOME panels on the top of the screen are totally cut off on the right side, so I don't have access to applets, clock, etc.
<sacredchao> http://bayimg.com/haDDnAaDk
<sacredchao> There is a picture of it, please help! ^
<glitchd> avashi1, both the driver and the driver source are installed already
<dsd> hey guya
<dsd> guys
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install kubuntu 10.10 32 bit on my laptop currently running 10.04 64bit.  I need to test a theory about some drivers I need to run my smartboard.  I installed 10.10 onto another partition after much hassel and after reboot got errror "Gave up waiting for root device..." and dropped me to (initramfs)
<Penth> When you right-click the panel and select properties, is "expand" active?
<curious397> sacredchao: can you change your resolution?
<Penth> (Ctrl-alt-PgUp or Ctrl-alt-PgDown)
<sacredchao> curious397: Yeah sure to what
<induz> curious397, there is a folder /wine/windows/fonts...should i copy there?
<cchildress> hi. i'm having trouble enabling wireless on an acer aspire one 150.  rfkill shows that it is hard blocked.  I have googled but only found answers for soft blocks.  What should I do?  Thanks :)
<glitchd> avashi1, any other clues?
<curious397> induz: yes
<induz> curious397, how can i copy there?
<avashi1> no idea bro.. hopefully someone can help you..
<doomrobo> @jrib, Thank you very much. It worked. I'll just set the fmask to 000
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: first off, try typing "exit" and see if it boots.   if that doesn't work, did you verify the iso and cd before installing?
<rich_> Hey guys, installed ubuntu today, was pretty trouble free untill i installed my gfx drivers. i Have a Nvidia 9600GTOC hooked up to a polaroid HDTV via dvi-HDMI cable. My problem is that the native resolution is making it go outside the screen, the resolution is correct. nvidia used to have a tool where you could optimize the display, so i am left loosing the edges of my screen.
<avashi1> i need to figure out whats wrong with mine too.. it keeps disconnecting every now and then after i installed the update yesterday
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: yes, verified the discs and md5's etc...
<JuJuBee> I will try again and type exit at the prompt...
<curious397> induz: put them on a usb the next time you are on a wndows machine and then copy them into win the next time you are on your ubuntu box
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: good, your one of the few people that do.  normally I ask and people say "Huh?".
<rich_> Hey guys, installed ubuntu today, was pretty trouble free untill i installed my gfx drivers. i Have a Nvidia 9600GTOC hooked up to a polaroid HDTV via dvi-HDMI cable. My problem is that the native resolution is making it go outside the screen, the resolution is correct. nvidia used to have a tool where you could optimize the display, so i am left loosing the edges of my screen
<LeGambitteur> hi all
<rich_> hi
<cchildress> hi. i'm having trouble enabling wireless on an acer aspire one 150.  rfkill shows that my wireless nic is hard blocked.  I have googled but only found answers for soft blocks.  What should I do?  Thanks :)
<cchildress> if anyone has a link to some directions or a thread that solved the problem i'd be very thankful :)
<rich_> Hey guys, installed ubuntu today, was pretty trouble free untill i installed my gfx drivers. i Have a Nvidia 9600GTOC hooked up to a polaroid HDTV via dvi-HDMI cable. My problem is that the native resolution is making it go outside the screen, the resolution is correct. nvidia used to have a tool where you could optimize the display, so i am left loosing the edges of my screen
<jrib> !repeat | rich_
<ubottu> rich_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<induz> curious397,  I copied Fonts from MS disk, not from XP computer, maybe thats why i dont get Words right
<jrib> doomrobo: no problem
<induz> curious397, next time  when i get to my uncles Xp comp i will copy Fonts
<xiamx> what port does a mail client connect to a SMTP server? is it the same for both ssl and non-ssl?
<curious397> induz: it worked for me but like i say it has been a long time since I used wine
<induz> curious397, everytime I have to work on my files due to fonts i guess
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: exit did nothing but give me back the same message...
<LeGambitteur> ..
<induz> curious397, is there any goos s/w for image like fstop
<induz> good
<glitchd> can someone help me to get my wireless card back in ubuntu 10.04?
<LeGambitteur> need help please: every time I restart my computer I have to edit the visual effects to get the window border, butons,...; I'v tried compiz --replace but it doesn't resolve the problem.
<curious397> induz: there is a good one in kde and netpbm is best for command line (my opinion)
<glitchd> please help me get my wireless back
<ice799> Hi there. I'd like to try rebuilding a Maverick pacakge on Lucid. I think it will work because the package has very few dependencies, but I cant figure out how to rebuild a deb from a newer Ubuntu release.
<ice799> Any hints?
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: do you have a livecd handy?
<induz> curious397, netpbm is for pictures from a camera too
<Penth> ice799, I don't know packaging, but you mean you're taking the deb-src, not the binary package, right?
<rich_> Hey guys, installed ubuntu today, was pretty trouble free untill i installed my gfx drivers. i Have a Nvidia 9600GTOC hooked up to a polaroid HDTV via dvi-HDMI cable. My problem is that the native resolution is making it go outside the screen, the resolution is correct. nvidia used to have a tool where you could optimize the display, so i am left loosing the edges of my screen
<glitchd> really? no one wants to lend me a hand?
<curious397> ice799: make a backup of /etc/apt/sources.list cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.BACKUP ... then change all sources to maverick to download your maverick package and depends ... then change back to the lucid sources and do update / upgrade
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: Sure.   I have the 10.10 disc (32 bit)
<ton1c> ( ._.)
<curious397> induz: yes and it gives better output than the camera software
<aroman> hey guys, what's the script/program that times my boot and login, and breaks it down, telling me what apps/processes are sucking up the most time? Thanks =)
<has> hello, i am a total linux/ubuntu beginner, got a vps im trying to set up. i used an image with wordpress already installed however i need an ftp server as well, as i read i need to run apt-get update first. however it says "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Cou ld not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'  "
<rich_> does anybody at all have any idea about HDTV resolution issues?
<has> and some similar lines
<induz> curious397, where can i get it?
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: one sec, I need to do something
<JuJuBee> k
<curious397> induz: aptitude install netpbm
<KirkMcDonald> rich_: Sounds like the TV uses overscan.
<KirkMcDonald> rich_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan
<KirkMcDonald> rich_: If the TV doesn't have a way to turn it off, I'm not sure what you can do.
<has> does anyone know what might be the problem?
<KirkMcDonald> (And yes, it is completely ridiculous that a modern HDTV uses overscan.)
<rich_> i dont think it does, nvidia used to have something in their drivers so you could resize the screen, it's not there now
<induz> curious397, its Loading now
<induz> curious397, thnaks a lot
<basy> where to get info about supported hardware ?
<lexvegas> Does anyone know anything about the upstart upgrade that became available today? My update manager wont let me check the box to install it, and apt-get wont do it with upgrade or dist-upgrade.
<aroman> lexvegas: same here, no clue
<dzup2> hey people, does anyone knows where to download supybot plugin for the bot?
<slash0mega> my computer is not recognizing my bluetooth device... do i need to install somthing for plug and play
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: try adding "rootdelay=120" to the end of your kernel setting in grub (highlist the one that doesn't boot and then hit e,a nd add this to the end of the kernel line)
<induz> curious397, it installed it somewhere, where can i find on my system??
<Raekism> Hey, quick question. Anyone running Ubuntu 10.10 on a newer Macbook Pro?
<lexvegas> aroman, i didnt see anything online about it either
<curious397> induz: whereis netpbm
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: how do I do that?  Not familiar with grub2 yet
<curious397> induz: netpbm: /usr/share/netpbm /usr/share/man/man1/netpbm.1.gz <-- that is on my system
<KirkMcDonald> rich_: Leave it in the channel, please.
<induz> curious397, how can I use it?
<rich_> sorry
<slash0mega> my computer is not recognizing my bluetooth device... do i need to install somthing for plug and play
<NixGeek> as i said, hightlight the entry (up and down arrows) and then hit the "e" key.  at the end of the kernel line, add "rootdelay=120"
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: as i said, hightlight the entry (up and down arrows) and then hit the "e" key.  at the end of the kernel line, add "rootdelay=120"
<rich_> never mind, guess back to windows i go =[
<induz> curious397, the instalation went right but I dont see netpbm
<JuJuBee> Ah ok missed that.  I need to reboot the machine I am using (this is the one I am working on)...
<JuJuBee> I will be back and let you know...
<JuJuBee> thanks
<induz> curious397, i see a directory/folder named netpbm under; /usr/share/
<induz> curious397, how can i work on a picture/image which is saved on my desktop as .jpg file ext
<SCooper> Okay, I've got my SSH server up, I'm able to connect via local host, but I can't connect in Putty on my windows box, where should I start diagnosing
<lexvegas> SCooper, can you ping the box you want to SSH into?
<aroman> hey guys, what's the script/program that times my boot and login, and breaks it down, telling me what apps/processes are sucking up the most time? Thanks =)
<SCooper> yes, I can ping it
<induz> what is this /man folder is for, curious397
<lexvegas> SCooper, have you changed the port that you use to login? (from 22)
<SCooper> Yes, Should I try default?
<curious397> induz:that is the manual will show you how to use it
<hilarie> I am looking for something kinda random and I am not even sure if it exists for ubuntu... I am looking for a program that can ping a list of specified IP adresses every once in awhile and log any faults to a file
<hilarie> Any suggestions?
<Bilz> gotta ask (because ive got some serious fear of a typo). if i accidentally delete something from the terminal with rm bla, is it gone permanently?
<SCooper> lexvegas, it works on default port.  Are there any restrictions for changing the port?
<lexvegas> SCooper, i have never had issues with changing the default port
<lexvegas> SCooper, wait. did you restart ssh or your machine after changing the port?
<SCooper> no, I probablly need too heh
<SCooper> leme try that
<induz> curious397, its a READme kind of file, and i dont have this pics in .pbm extension i have it on .jpg
<lexvegas> SCooper, yeah, the changes dont go into effect untill you do that
<curious397> ok - can anyone help me with mounting a file system and enableing quota on it
<glitchd> please! trying to avoid reinstalling! cant get wireless back!
<glitchd> latest update removed it somehow
<alter-ego> anyone know how i can easily update mono from 2.4.4 to 2.6.4
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: No joy...
<induz> curious397,  its a bit complicated for me
<induz> ok guys what is this 'SeaMonkey'
<induz> its saying to import from thunderbird?
<curious397> induz: you need to decompress it to .pbm format
<induz> curious397, how can i do that??
<donfilipo> need help please. I have nvidia 9800GT and the troubles with black screen. I was able to boot into liveCD test run (without instalation) somehow twitching with settings on the begining of boot. But after the instalation with wubi on wins i should probably chabge something in grub. Can anyone help?
<zuyai> what matematika software for ubuntu
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: boot into your live cd
<SCooper> lexvegas, now I can't conenct at all.  I'm using ssh -v localhost, how do I tell it to use another port?
<KM0201> donfilipo: what you should have odne, was never messed w/ Wubi
<JuJuBee> NixGeek Then what?  remember I am using the computer I will be re-booting...
<induz> is 'seaMonkey' a web Broweser?
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: do you have internet on the computer?
<KM0201> induz: affirmative
<JuJuBee> Yes
<proof> hey
<JuJuBee> Want me to boot into live and re-joing #ubuntu
<g_0_0> induz, it's a meta package
<JuJuBee> *re-join
<proof> gentoo user just trying out ubuntu
<induz> KM0201, hey
<KM0201> :)
<glitchd> this is ridiculous! can someone please help me to get wireless back?! its gone after latest update
<proof> can anyone help me with a n00b question
<induz> what is meta package
<donfilipo> KM0201 it's not messed yet:) 10.10 simply won't recongize the nvidia9800Gt even on liveCD when booting you get black screen. It's a big glitch
<proof> what apt-get argument will take care of package dependacies?
<KM0201> donfilipo: consider it a blessng, and remove Wubi...
<proof> really frustrating
<NixGeek> go here: http://nixgeek.no-ip.org/ and then follow the directions
<KM0201> glitchd: whats your wireless device?
<induz> does 'seamonkey' comes with Lucid. as i never installed it
<glitchd> KM0201, old friend, there u are=) you have helped me many many times before
<KM0201> wel, lets hope i come through again...lol.
<proof> anyone?
<KM0201> whats your wireless device?
<glitchd> KM0201, its 12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<proof> simple apt-get question?
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: ok, brb
<proof> what argument takes care of package dependacies?
<lexvegas> SCooper, here are the basic steps for changing ports Change port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KM0201> glitchd: did you check the STA driver?
<glitchd> KM0201, its been a while since i have been in here
<glitchd> KM0201, it wont install
<lexvegas> SCooper,  when using CLI SSH interface use -p 8080 or whatever port you use
<justyellowboy> I need help installing MASM into Dosemu. Can anyone help or point me to a dosemu chat?
<lexvegas> SCooper,  and when using putty be sure to set proper port
<glitchd> KM0201, can i pm u?
<KM0201> glitchd: sure
<Loshki> proof: 'apt-get install foo' will install foo and all it's dependencies, automatically...
<proof> well i wouldnt be asking if that was the case.....
<proof> wierd
<zairo> i am using ubuntu server 10.10. i try to configure https port 443 in /etc/apache2/ports.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-available but to no avail. please enlighten me. ty in advance.
<proof> i miss portage :(
<proof> tear
<zuyai> any body can help me to install tp wn321g to can use aircracj
<zuyai> aircrack
<Loshki> proof: are you saying you have a case where the install fails due to dependencies?
<proof> while trying to install gimp or xaraxl in this case... it says i have unmet dependacies and there not going to be installed
<proof> yes
<SCooper> lexvegas, I got it, what do I do to get my authkey?
<justyellowboy> I have the files for MASM, it's required for a class. I want to run it in Dosemu. Can anyone help?
<boabe> Hello
<Loshki> proof: can you pastebin the output to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 so we call all look at it?
<alter-ego> anyone know a  way to get mono 2.6.4 without building from source?
<donfilipo> KM0201 that won't do nothing- 10.10 somehow won't boot normal with quiet splash parameters...it just go black and out with nvidia 9800GT. BUT if you somehow get around and give him a nomodeset parameter it will boot normaly. I know it sounds incredible stupid...but i've seen it by others complaining too. I got arounf with liveCD, but when booting from disk i do not know  how
<proof> brb
<proof> Loshki, ill be back later, but thank you very much for the help
<KM0201> donfilipo: it won't do anything now... but you'll be thankful you removed it and your system doesn't fail to boot.
<youra> is it possible to make a apache2 webserver thru virtualbox?
<zairo> my /etc/apache2/ports.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561200 and /etc/apache2/sites-available: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561201/
<bucky> why would you want to do that youra?
<donfilipo> KM0201 you wanna say it can be not installed on wins wirh wubi no way...only with partitioning it will normaly recognize the 9800GT???
<zairo> youra: yes
<lexvegas> SCooper, for passwordless login? http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/05/unattended-ssh-login-public-key-ssh-authorization-ssh-automatic-login/ i think thats what you want, although i have no clue how to work it into putty
<youra> to test cause I never did that
<youra> and I dont want to mess up my apache.conf
<bucky> youra, are your running ubuntu now?
<SCooper> thanks
<youra> yes
<youra> and vbox also ubuntu
<KM0201> donfilipo: you do what you want to do, but when you brick your system, don't come here crying when it doesn't boot..
<bucky> youra, just apt-get it and  see if you like it.. if you don't apt-get remove it
<youra> port_forward=1
<youra> is correct?
<bombadil_rocks> what happened to /dev/audio and how do I get it back?
<kienai|gao> hi i want to set up a website. how can i link it to my domain name?
<youra> bucky, will it be able to see it remotely?
<donfilipo> KM0201 if it doesn't  boot i can not come back:)  I am not a complete nood and i know that messing with boot records is dangerous. But still i am asking if someone knows a good link to instructions how to safely edit delete splash quiet and insert nomodeset parameter, without big risk?
<glitchd> KM0201, ok im back
<bucky> youra, if you use port forwarding on your modem to direct port 80 to your computer... otherwise you can see it at http://localhost
<Burzmali> Does anyone know why a disc would not unmount when I press the eject button on my optical drive?
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: OK i am booted into live cd but your directions did not produce a file called RESULTS.txt
<youra> ok thanks I google
<kienai|gao> hi i want to set up a website. how can i link it to my domain name?
<KB1JWQ> Through the miracle of DNS, kienai|gao!
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: nm, it did this time.   I chmod'd 700 the .sh file then ran it
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561203/
<kienai|gao> what is miracle of DNS?
<bob1298> hello
<ashiswin> hello
<Jordan_U> ashiswin: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu.
<ashiswin> hello Jordan_U
<ashiswin> i was wondering
<zairo> hi bob1298
<ashiswin> does anyone here do asm programming?
<daniel> hello i have a problem with banshee fc whenever i click a new song
<ashiswin> does anyone here do asm programming?
<daniel> would anyone know what i should do ?
<maco> ashiswin: not on topic here. try #ubuntu-offtopic, and also try specifying for which architecture you mean
<bombadil_rocks> anyone know how to re-enable  /dev/audio
<needlez> hey can someone help me add a line to etc/fstab so that my windows partition automounts everytime i log into ubuntu?
<needlez> glitchd: what up?
<glitchd> needlez, hey buddy hows it goin
<KM0201> glitchd: any luck?
<needlez> glitchd: pretty good
<glitchd> KM0201, so the driver was once again not activated when i logged back in
<needlez> urself??
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: You still around?  Did you see anything in my output?
<SCooper> how do I mount a usb drive in the cli?
<glitchd> KM0201, and now its giving me the same messages
<zairo> anyone know about port 443? may day may day
<glitchd> needlez, pretty good, pretty good. thx for asking=)
<bombadil_rocks_> does anyone know how to get /dev/audio short of compiling a custom kernel?
<needlez> glitchd: which driver's giving u an issue??
<glitchd> needlez, i updated today and my wireless driver went to hell
<KM0201> glitchd: try these gwo commands one at a time, theng ive it a minute or so, and see if it activates and lets you use wireless..    sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl                          sudo modprobe wl
<bombadil_rocks_> can anyone see me?
<KM0201> bombadil_rocks: nope :)
<JuJuBee> Nice ;)
<needlez> hmm strange, go into synaptic and see which drivers you have installed for your wireless again
<bombadil_rocks_> thanks, I've been having problems w/ xchat
<glitchd> KM0201, all of a sudden the wireless driver is green but there are no networks listed in the manager
<KM0201> glitchd: well, give it a minute, it's gotta scan for networks.
<KM0201> glitchd: did you run both of those commands?
<zairo> bombadil_rocks: chatzilla a good option
<KM0201> bombadil_rocks: http://webchat.freenode.net/           another easy option
<bombadil_rocks_> true
<KM0201> bombadil_rocks: but what is xchat doing wrong?... and what version of xchat
<glitchd> KM0201, yes i did, and wireless is still greyed out
<bombadil_rocks_> it has a habbit of quiting w/o being asked to, and for some reason no matter how many times I tell it to remeber a chat it won't
<KM0201> glitchd: are you running 10.10?
<kienai|gao> hey could someone plz tell me how i can connect my domain name to my ubuntu server/
<KB1JWQ> Through the miracle of DNS, kienai|gao!
<buddha> Is it safe to share folders with local computers from a ubuntu web server?
<kienai|gao> what do you mean KB1JWQ?
<KB1JWQ> kienai|gao: DNS is what points names to various servers.
<glitchd> KM0201, no i didnt like 10.10, so im still in 10.04
<KM0201> glitchd: hmm, i remember reading (a while ago) about an upgrade that broke the broadcom driver in 10.04, but surely that is fixed by now... what is your problem w/ 10.10
<SCooper> how do I mount a usb drive in the cli?, when I tried "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/usb" it told me to specify a filesystem type (fat32), so I tried "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usb" that didn't work. What should I try?
<glitchd> it just never wanted to run corretly
<agy1995> hello?
<glitchd> correctly
<agy1995> hey guys
<bombadil_rocks_> try fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<kienai|gao> so.. do you guys know any good guides on how i can make a dns server on my ubuntu server?
<bombadil_rocks_> this should tell you the file system and the partition number
<bombadil_rocks_> SCooper
<glitchd> KM0201, it took forever to open applications, and also to browse the internet. its ridiculous because i have 8 gigs of ram
<glitchd> im running on a pae kernel
<rynop> anyone having trouble with connecting to gchat via empathy?
<KM0201> glitchd: well why not run the native 64bit kernel?
<agy1995> i was wondering, I am a android developer, and i windows was just giving me problems.  I dont want to give it up completely, so i want to dual boot.  Should i Dual boot windows 7 with Ubuntu or iOS?
<KB1JWQ> !dns | kienai|gao
<SCooper> that might be the problem, says it cannont open /dev/sdb
<ubottu> kienai|gao: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<KB1JWQ> kienai|gao: But I'd outsource it.
<rynop> both pidgin and empathy fail to connect - no error code/reason.
<kienai|gao> thx
<glitchd> KM0201, i just didnt like the 64 bit environment
<glitchd> KM0201, i gave it the college try, nd i really didnt like it
<ValisTraitorsban> I swear, I've gone through three different how-tos and I can NOT get the broadcom4306 firmware to install on here for anything.
<kienai|gao> i love you KB1JWQ
<KM0201> glitchd: understood... i'm guessing the problem your'e experiencing is probably unique to the PAE kernel, but i have no idea how to fix it.
<hilarie> @KM0201 Have some time to help someone really stupid install a program?
<bombadil_rocks_> @SCooper unplug and replug the usb device then run dmesg | tail to see what device it is mapping to
<Kintanon> Anyoone know if there is a well packaged installer for the BC43xx firmware?
<KM0201> hilarie: lol, yeah... what are you doing, compiling?
<hilarie> Yar, and even the "stupid" instructions on the website aren't getting me through it
<glitchd> KM0201, but this problem just started today
<glitchd> KM0201, in the last 3 hours to be more exact
<hilarie> @KM0201 i am trying to get http://sourceforge.net/projects/snm/files/snm/snm-4.50/snm-4.50.zip/download installed, I have the .zip file in my home directory
<KM0201> Kintanon: yes, b43-fwcutter    as longas you're connected to the internet(via network cable) it will download, extract and install the b43 driver
<Guest58090> someone's know a unified repository for ubuntu, something like AUR or YAOURT??
<Kintanon> KM0201: What if I'm connected via a different wireless card?
<KM0201> Kintanon: no, "wired" to the internet
<KM0201> would be the best way
<john223333> I have just installed Kubuntu, and I have a long line going across and down my desktop, kind of where the desktop folder used to be.  I am using Kubuntu
<KM0201> hilarie: ok, so what is the problem?
<Kintanon> KM0201: Is the same true for the synaptic installer and whatnot? All of them required a wired connection to succede?
<hilarie> Every time I do anything it just comes back an err
<KM0201> Kintanon: no... if you ahve a wireless connection, snaptic works fine.. the problem is, synaptic wnats to fetch the b43firmware fromt he internet, and it can't do that, when you're not connected to the internet
<KM0201> hilarie: do anything like?
<hilarie> sec doing the pastebin thingy
<Kintanon> KM0201: Assume I'm connected to the internet, using a different wireless card, should the synaptic b43firmware download work? Because it doesn't. It gives me an error. Just like the driver install.
<chuck_> hey all
<hilarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561216/
<KM0201> Kintanon: it should i would think.. try running "sudo apt-get update" then trying to install b43 again
<AldenIsZen> Hi all.
<chuck_> anyone having a problem with 10.10 and an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M?
<AldenIsZen> I am having an issue with webdav and nautilus.
<KM0201> hilarie: looks like you have something else using root right now... thats the only way you get that error... (update manager? synaptic?)
<Kintanon> Yeah, already update.
<AldenIsZen> I went to the Nautilus website,a nd it says I can connect to irc.gnome.org. Not sure how to do that in Xchat.
<hilarie> Not that I am aware of, the error persists even after reboot
<SCooper> bombadil_rocks_ got it thanks
<KM0201> hilarie: well, it's pretty clear it thinks something is using root.
<hilarie> Will try rebooting again, brb
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: Any more suggestions?
<KM0201> Kintanon: if you're connected to the internet, that should work.... can you install anything else from that wireless connection? for example, just something simple... sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<chaos2358> hey guys i just used gparted on live to reconfigure some things. I originally had my hd partitioned with a part for all my media as shared storage "was running dual boot" i have deleted the shared storage part and resized ubuntu partition to max but aparently my auto mount of the shared storage part is still active and attempting to mount a partition which is no longer present. How do i "turn off" the auto mount?
<Kintanon> Yes. I've installed a couple of things already. The only thing that has an error is the b43 stuff.
<KM0201> chaos2358: is the partition completely gone?.. and allt hat was on it, was media, right?
<Kintanon> I get a "E: firmware-b43legacy-installer: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" error from synaptic.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  yes it is totally gone and yes only media. movies,pics music etc.
<KM0201> Kintanon: did you install b43-fwcutter ?
<KM0201> chaos2358: thats strange... i take it ubuntu won't boot?.. what makes you think ubuntu is still trying to find it?
<Kintanon> Yes. Though I've just found something in the log... It's claiming I should use the b43 instead of the b43-legacy, even though all of the docs I read said this one used the legacy one.
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: so sorry, I was away for a while, let me look over the output
<hardliner> Okay. I would like to edit the GRUB Loader and remove other versions of Ubuntu. I've tried using Startup-Manager but I don't see how it allows me to edit the OS's. Searched Google but nothing helpful.
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: np, I appreciate any help
<chuck_> could anyone please help me with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M question?
<KM0201> Kintanon: i've honestly yet to hear of someone needing to use b43-legacy
<zuyai> any trick to hack wpa without aircrack..??
<KM0201> Kintanon: what is your broadcom device?
<chaos2358> KM0201, when ubuntu boots it gives me an error that /media/mpoint/ is not found
<hilarie> @km0201 That cleared it up a fair amount, ty
<KM0201> hilarie: strange... not sure why it didn't work the other times you tried... it should have.... np
<KM0201> chaos2358: hmm, you might need to remove that mount point from f-stab (did you have it set to mount automatically when you booted up?)
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me get C++ support for eclipse? I know its off topic, but can someone point me to somewhere other than the #eclipse
<hilarie> @km0201 might be those silly workplaces, I don't think god intended me to have 4 desktops to clutter
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: where is kubuntu installed (ie sdX#)
<KM0201> hilarie: lol..
<Kintanon> KM0201, A linksys WPC54G, which is listed as a Broadcom 4306.
<chaos2358> KM0201,  yes i did. BUT...... I can not find the documentation i used instructing on how to add it and therefore do not know how to delete
<hilarie> @km0201 The specific thing I am trying to source doesn't isn't in a tarball or anything, its a zip, anything wrong with using archive manager to unzip it?
<JuJuBee> I have 10.10 on /sda4 and 10.04 on sda5
<KM0201> Kintanon: im sitting here looking at the broadcom page, and it shows the b4306/2 and /3 as the standard br43 driver
<dschuett> I have just set up my first EVER bind server (bind9 on ubutnu 10.04) and everything works great execpt one thing: when i ping a hostname that i have set up in bind, the pings return very slow, like one every 5-6 seconds. Any ideas?
<KM0201> hilarie: iw ouldn't think so.
<KM0201> !b43 | Kintanon
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: which one are you ahving trouble booting?
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> !broadcom | Kintanon
<ubottu> Kintanon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: 10.10  /dev/sda4
<Kintanon> Yeah, I just went through all of that...
<kalle90> Hellu, would anyone care to help a newbie with an ubuntu installation?
<KM0201> Kintanon: well do you know which 4306 you have? there's several of them from the looks of it.
<dschuett> kalle90, what are you having troubles with?
<kalle90> I've booted live ubuntu from a usb but the installation wont start
<Kintanon> Yeah, one sec. The 4320 rev 02.
<kalle90> i press forward but nothin happens
<KM0201> Kintanon: i thought you said it was a 4306?
<donfilipo> I gave up with 10.10 on wins with wubi.....too afraid to mess completly the disc and MBR:) My next question: will ubuntu 10.04 normaly install on wins (wubi) and start with nvidia 9800GT??
<chaos2358> how do i remove a mount point from f-stab?
<dschuett> kalle90: have you tried by cd/dvd?
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: give me the output of: blkid -o value -s UUID
<jeaton> i'm using ubuntu 10.04, how do I change the grub boot menu?
<KM0201> chaos2358: that, i have no clue on... did you manually add it to f-stab, so it would auto mount on boot up?
<kalle90> dschuett: no, my laptop doesn't have any
<aadem> i had to reinstall because i was getting the package for wine and it got stuck at 86% so i force closed the package manager, and than it wouldnt start back up after reboot, any way to fix that without a reinstall?
<KM0201> jeaton: what do you mean "change the grub menu"
<Kintanon> KM0201, WTF.... Two different places are giving me two different numbers for it. I'll try the 4320 install and see if that works for me. That might be my problem. The gui is reporting it as a 4306.
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: paste it to paste.ubuntu.com, and you might have to use sudo
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561218/
<KM0201> Kintanon: ..
<chaos2358> KM0201,  yes. i came into channel and asked about it and someone provided a link to the proceedure to set it manually. but i no longer have the documentation
<KM0201> !fstab | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<EnrgySmth> hi
<hilarie> sudo apt-file is taking forever
<Kintanon> KM0201: seriously, the gui is telling me it's a BCM4306. I didn't notice the descrepancy until you mentioned it.
<KM0201> Kintanon: i believe you.
<jeaton> KM0201, i want to hide a few of the kernel options I can boot up to under grub, and I want to set up a default option
<aron> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<kalle90> dschuett: no, my laptop doesn't have any
<KM0201> jeaton: i'm not sure how to hide grub2 entries.. i always just remove them once i know the old kernel works
<dschuett> i would try recreating the usb
<KM0201> !grub | jeaton try here
<ubottu> jeaton try here: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: do you have 2 harddrives in your computer/
<KM0201> kalle90: what tool are you using to create the USB?
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: yes 2 320G
<rgoytacaz_> whats a good gui based ftp client ?
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: k, just making sure
<narothepharoh> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<IRCLemur> Anyone have any ideas on how to get past a "dev/sr0 - no medium found" error when booting an ISO from a HD with Grub2?
<IRCLemur> ISO is the Pinguyos DVD
<kalle90> KM0201: I'm using Unetbootin
<kalle90> KM0201: The live boot is working fine except the intsallation
<kelly_> sorry.. out of here :)
<hilarie> @km0201 !!!https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoDeb!!!
<KM0201> kalle90: very strange... did you "manually" download the ISO from ubuntu.com, or did you let unetbootin download it?
<kalle90> KM0201: I did it manually
<KM0201> kalle90: i have no logical explanation for you... if it were me, i'd probaby try making the USB again, see if that resolves the issue.
<KM0201> hilarie: interesting.. predict massive fail when that thing rolls out..lol
<Jordan_U> IRCLemur: Use this template to create your grub.cfg (if you're using an Ubuntu 10.10 iso): http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<chaos2358> KM0201,  the command mkdir makes a directory. what is the command to delete, remove, trash, kick a field goal with a directory?
<rgoytacaz_> whats a good gui based ftp client ?
<kalle90> KM0201: I've tried that.. Maybe if i try another usb-stick
<Kintanon> Hrm, no love. Ran the apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and it still had the same legacy driver under the STA drivers, and it still fails with an Archive error.
<KM0201> kalle90: that was gonna be my second suggestions.. some USB's, just dont' co-operate well with live installs (although usualy they don't boot)
<kalle90> KM0201: Thank's for the tips, i'll give it another try tomorrow..
<IRCLemur> Jordan_U, I've been editing the 40_custom file in /etc/grub.d then updating grub...
<KM0201> i'm not sure who sent me the rm command, but it's chaos2358 that needs it
<KM0201> !rm | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IRCLemur> Jordan_U, Could you please tell me the grub.cfg file location & if I will need to update grub? :)
<Jordan_U> IRCLemur: Add an entry following the template on that page to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then run "sudo update-grub".
<hilarie> Is it just me, or is ubuntu the perfect OS to give to people who are computer stupid? set up the stuff they need, and don't give them a the sudo p/w?
<Villein> hilarie, if you set it up right, but that is any Linux OS.
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: can you boot into ubuntu 10.04?
<Kintanon> Ah, ok,. I was right this [14e4:4320] (rev 02) == The 4306.
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: yes
<KM0201> hilarie: only thing that sucks, is w/o a sudo pw, they can't update the system.
<KM0201> Kintanon: ok, but that link, still says 4306/2, should work fine w/ the b43
<Kintanon> Everything else I've seen says the 4306/2 is b43legacy only.
<AldenIsZen> Anyone have any success getting webdav to work in Nautilus? I am not.
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: boot into it and in a terminal run sudo update-grub
<ottermaton> When I run sudo apt-get update on a 10.04 system I get this message: Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe. I think "Ign" stands for ignore, as I can't get the package list there. Any help?
<Kintanon> And both the legacy and the regular fail with errors.
<hilarie> @Villein but ubuntu is pretty, and that's important to people who shouldn't be using computers...
<hilarie> @km0201 http://paste.ubuntu.com/561220/
<ottermaton> That Ign error repeats a number of times
<KM0201> Kintanon: its right there on the broadcom page, that says b4306/2, is for b43
<hilarie> What did I do wrong?
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: ok, be back soon...
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: I thnk the UUID of /dev/sda5 is messed up in the boot config.  that should fix it.  I will say, you gotta love this script, I wish I had know about it a long time ago.
<KM0201> hilarie: well, firstthing (i deleted the directorynow) but i did n otice, it doesn't have a "configure" file in the main directory...
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: want me to then try to boot 10.10 after update-grub
<chaos2358> KM0201,  got it and got it. I actually just found the original link i used to add and then instead of gedit and adding a string to fstab i deleted it. would you like the link for your own personal reference?
<hilarie> @km0201 Ha!
<AldenIsZen> hilarie, it should be important to have good design to us all. Good design for non-power users means a well thought out GUI. But I always like well thought out design.
<KM0201> hilarie: :)
<KM0201> chaos2358: naa, thats ok.. thank you though.
<KM0201> chaos2358: i can probably rassle it up if i need to.
<chaos2358> ok thanx
<Kintanon> All of the b43 firmware installers return errors when I use them. Do they not like other wireless cards being active or something wtf....
<hilarie> @aldenIsZen I fix people's computers on a casual basis, I out of all the windows systems I fix, it's always people who install things to make there computers look pretty that break them the most..
<hilarie> @km0201 Is it possible for me to just run the install.pl thingy and hope for the best?
<KM0201> hilarie: if i'm not mistaken, it has a "install.pl" file..?
<KM0201> hilarie: if i were a betting man.. i'd say... "chmod +x name_of_script   then ./name_of_script   just make sure you're in the right directory
<Lazzlo> Hi - would anybody know if Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 supports the Lenovo touch screen AIO's?
<hilarie> @km0201 so chmod + install.pl ?
<AldenIsZen> hilarie, that is a good point. But I would challenge you that it is the people using non-well designed software that break it. Like i almost broke Ubuntu with a Windows 7 theme. I just wanted to compare. Had it non been done incorrectly I wouldn't of had issues, like I don't with most things I install in Ubunt,.
<mheld> hey y'all
<KM0201> hilarie: chmod +x install.pl
<stone_> i lost the ubuntu data,when ubuntu one was beta, i upload some data,it was lost now,where i can get them back,?
<Kintanon> Ok, sort of joy... I got the b43 firwmare to install, BUT the gui is still telling me the firmware is not installed still. this is annoying.
<marcelle> hi all I got a small problem , all my panels are locked I whant to unlock them  but  Ubuntu tweak seams tu run into brochen package and do not allow me to see the option to unlock all panel , any idea on how I fix that ?
<mheld> I can't for the life of me figure out why I can still see open ports in my config -> http://pastebin.com/3gnxay3r
<stone_> any one can help me?
<hilarie> @AldenIsZen You can't fix stupid, I had to reroll my ubuntu for killing something in the upperright hand corner of the screen, I couldn't get it back, so I reformatted, and why did I break my ubuntu? Uglyness...
<KM0201> hilarie: unfortunately, it looks like the install.pl has an error (or at least it erroed out on me)
<Lazzlo> anybody have an opinion with running Ubuntu as far as GPU's go...ATI or NVIDIA?
<aspitec> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<KM0201> Lazzlo: Nvidia.
<Lazzlo> ok..thanks...
<hilarie> @km0201 it didn't even have the decency to err out on me hilarie@ebilKitty:/usr/local/src/snm$ chmod +x install.pl
<hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:/usr/local/src/snm$
<xangua> marcelle: run 'gconf-editor' apps>panel and search for the lock value
<Lazzlo> that at least helps me narrow down my search for a new machine..
<KM0201> hilarie: thats not when you get the error.
<narothepharoh> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<KM0201> when you type ./install.pl is when you'll get the error (line 23 i think)
<AldenIsZen> hilarie, I have removed everything form the upper right-hand side, and never had to reformat.
<briansoule_> Hey y'all
<marcelle> xangua thank's for the help
<hilarie> Happened to me at 13
<briansoule_> im from texas
<KM0201> hilarie: well, we got different errors then..lol
<hilarie> Yes, but did you want that stuff back at the upper right hand corner later :P
<zuke> Can someone help refresh my memory with networking?
<Lazzlo> are any of the touch screen PC's good for running Ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> NixGeek: Thanks for your help.  I am now into 10.10
<AldenIsZen> Yes, I have moved it all back, but then again this is 10.10 and it was easier..
<AldenIsZen> Like I said, beter desgin.
<hilarie> @km0201 This mean this is a buggy piece of software best left not installed?
<hardliner> Why is it so hard to edit the GRUB?
<AldenIsZen> groub or grub2?
<KM0201> hilarie: i probablyl wouldnt mess with it, but thats my opinon.... i'd never try and keep a new user from bricking their system a few tiems.. its how we all learn.. :)
<precubcr> HElp i cant make work the intel gma 3150 on BT4
<hardliner> GRUB2. Trying to remove other Ubuntu versions listed in the GRUB.
<AldenIsZen> Hi briansoule_!
<zuke> Anyone for some help with network?
<Kintanon> Aha, mine is a Rev 2. According to this: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 it uses the legacy firmware.
<briansoule_> Hey
<briansoule_> Fedora is better
<NixGeek> JuJuBee: your welcome, the problem was that (somehow) the UUID (sting of nubers that identifies a partition) was wring inyour grub.cfg file, in case your wondering or have the problem any time in the future. I g2g, bye!
<xangua> hardliner: just uninstall the kernels
<hilarie> There are probably plenty of network admins here... Is there a way I can ping a set of IP address in the background, and only when there is an error with the ping it gets logged or I get a prompt for it?
<stone_> ubuntu one problem,lost files!help me!!
<xangua> briansoule_:  please stick to the topic
<AldenIsZen> Anyone have any success on using webdav in Nautilus?
<JuJuBee> Bye
<briansoule_> Jk lol
<NixGeek> !details | stone_
<ubottu> stone_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<marcelle> it worked nice , thank's for that very fast help :)
<marcelle> have a nice day all
<hardliner> Now to figure out how to uninstall the kernels.
<bucky> hardliner, remove them in synaptic
<stone_> when ubuntu one was beta ,i upload files ,but now they all gone,i don't know why??
<Chilaquiles> ey does anybody know how can I make the pointer to a be a cross like Excel in openoffice calc?
<KM0201> hardliner: do you want to actually uninstall them, or just remove them from grub?
<hardliner> Just remove them from GRUB.
<xangua> stone_: i have never used ubuntu one but i believe there is a channel for it
<Kintanon> This is unbelievably infuriating.
<skutr3> hey can someone help me my headphones dont work on ubuntu.....
<stone_> i'm email snpresent@yahoo.com.cn
<KM0201> Kintanon: i dont' really know what to tell you, you're dealing with two conflicting pieces of info.. b43legacy is obviously not working.. so try b43?
<Kintanon> I did.
<KM0201> Kintanon: which the faq says is what you need anyway
<KM0201> Kintanon: and, what happened?
<Kintanon> KM0201: Nothing. The card ignores it. The system still tells me the firmware is missing, and the "Additional Drivers" utility wants to install the b43legacy firmware and fails.
<stone_> xangua what the channel detail
<KM0201> Kintanon: i dunno, i have no logical explanation.
<xangua> stone_: #ubuntuone i believe
<skutr3> hey my headphones arent working on ubuntu but they do on windows.... can anyone help me?
<AldenIsZen> hardliner, have you looked at the grub2 FAQ on the Ubuntu Support forums?
<AldenIsZen> skutr3, are they USB or headphone jack?
<stone_> thank you very much
<skutr3> AldenIsZen: headphone jack
<zeh0s> wazuuuuuuuuup guys :D
<dschuett> anyone running bind9 on ubutnu 10.04?
 * AldenIsZen is not an expert, but it could be a driver issue. Have they ever worked?
<zeh0s> anyone from brazil here?
<skutr3> me AldenIsZen ?
<stone_> no body in #ubuntuone
<skutr3> AldenIsZen: they work on windows but not unbuntu.....
<AldenIsZen> ys skutr3
<zuke> my local computer is not showing up under Places>Network, any suggestions
<AldenIsZen> Has that jack ever worked in Ubuntu?
<skutr3> AldenIsZen: no
<Kintanon> KM0201: Thanks anyways, I'll distract myself with a different project for a bit then come back to it.
<AldenIsZen> Have you tried the output tab uner sound prefs?
<AldenIsZen> under* sound
<sandyd> Kintanon: try http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10020899&postcount=3
<skutr3> AldenIsZen: yes
<skutr3> AldenIsZen: i dont really understand it
<AldenIsZen> Well, you have a device with a radio button, maybe more.
<AldenIsZen> What device is selected?
<g_0_0> skutr3, in the terminal type --> alsactl init
<skutr3> ok g_0_0
<KM0201> sandyd: not really sure how thats relevant to Kintanon 's problem, he has a totally different device
<skutr3> hardware is using a generic method g_0_0
<KM0201> not to mention, a totally different problem
<g_0_0> skutr3, do you have sound now?
<hardliner> AldenIsZen: I don't have a clue on where to try to find that. I do a search for GRUB on Support and it lists multiple links.
<skutr3> hold on
<AldenIsZen> hardliner, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<skutr3> i do g_0_0 thanks
<magn3ts> Nice to see that network-manager still fails to connect to the strongest signal when there are overlapping SSIDS (/not)
<g_0_0> skutr3, you can also adjust the volume of each channel with alsamixer -> just type alsamixer in the terminal
<needlez> anyone know how to modify /etc/fstab so that my windows part of my harddrive auto loads on startup??
<glitchd> needlez, can i start with saying that i love you?
<needlez> glitchd: so it works!
<glitchd> needlez, lol, thanks alot man its working now
<needlez> yay
<hardliner> AldenIsZen: That site references using StartUp Manager but that doesn't edit it either.
<needlez> lol
<needlez> yay!
<FloodBot2> needlez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glitchd> needlez, thanks alot man i was afraid i was gonna have to reinstall
<needlez> FloodBot2: i didnt flood  dur
<KM0201> glitchd: i lost track of you, what solved it?
<needlez> glitchd: np
<stone_> i have problem with ubuntu one ,when ubuntuone first release beta,i upload files,now i use ubuntu 10.10,when i login my account now it is empty,nothing i found ,what i can do ,contact canonical???
<glitchd> KM0201, needlez solved my problem
<KM0201> glitchd: well i saw that, what did he/you do?
<needlez> KM0201: I had him recompile and blacklist problematic drivers
<glitchd> needlez, i thought it was blacklisting the wrong drivers and thats why it wasnt workign
<KM0201> needlez: that was gonna be a suggestion i made, but i didn't figur ehe'd want to hear that... .. he'll have to recompile the driver on every kernel upgrade now...
<glitchd> needlez, but im probably wrong
<glitchd> KM0201, look like ill be back here for every kernel upgrade then..lol cuz theres no way i can remember all the things we jus did to get it to work
<land>   
<KM0201> glitchd: i'd save the relevant parts of the chat... it should be fairly easy...
<stone_> my files is important,what icando,please?
<needlez> glitchd: yes its blacklisting wrong/problematic drivers is what i meant
<glitchd> KM0201, their already gone
<KM0201> lol
<glitchd> needlez, rightright
<needlez> i have it save
<needlez> just open a chat with me and you should be able to see them
<sacarlson> Kintanon: I assume you already installed the b43-fwcutter firmware package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter, if so then you should try modprobe each driver and unload them till you find one that works
<hellothere88> Hey guys. Anyone know how to bitshif a two's complement number?
<glitchd> needlez, u talkin to me?
<SCooper> anyone have a guide for setting up vmware?
<needlez> glitchd: ya
<needlez> i also book marked where I got the info from
<needlez> if you want here's the link for it http://pastie.org/1520302
<needlez> thats everything
<needlez> glitchd: be sure to be in root tho
<magn3ts> SCooper, just install the pkg or add the repository from the virtualbox site and then isntall the pkg
<marcelle> sorry to bother all again but I have an update problem , it seams that I have some brocken pakage ...  how do I fix that ?
<magn3ts> marcelle, additional information would probably be a good place to start
<AldenIsZen> go to the section that says custom menu entries hardliner - Also this may help. I would be wary of disabling the os_prober however wihtout making a custom menu if you do it manually., NO expert but that sounds foolish. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<marcelle> I got an error when I try to update because it tells me that I have some pakage brocken  the last update I did whent well but I got that problem this week , so I can't update
<needlez> hey anyone able to help me modify /etc/fstab so that my windows part of my hard drive shows up when I log into ubuntu
<needlez> ??
<xangua> marcelle: sudo apt-get install -f
<xangua> -f = fix
<KatronixSerf> Greetings all, I was curious are there any documents and making a dual boot system Win7/ubuntu to be just ubuntu?
<marcelle> I got this xangua http://paste.ubuntu.com/561228/
<SCooper> does anyone have a CMWare server guide?
<SCooper> VMWare*
<ts_> needlez: sudo fdisk -l will list all of your partitions
<AldenIsZen> KatronixSerf, you just need to format the Windows partition and rerun update-grub I think
<needlez> ts_: but I want it to mount that part of my windows drive everytime i boot into ubuntu cuz i have music from my windows drive that I use
<ts_> needlez: have you successfully temporarily mounted the partition?
<needlez> ts_: yes the partition is mounted right now
<marcelle> oo it works now ,  :)
<narothepharoh> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: where to get wvdial for ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> how do i apply a theme as root?
<Guest58090> hi bitches
<ts_> needlez: you can then just add that line to /etc/fstab, check this link: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<demetris> anyone else having problems with updating upstart package?
<ts_> needlez: one added run "sudo mount -a" to check if it is correct
<demetris> in 10.10
<needlez> ts_: thank you its working
<ts_> needlez: no problem
<daniel> ok so if "sudo apt-get install Program" what would the unistall be ? Sudo apt-get unistall ...
<JuJuBee_> I have software I am trying to install.  When It asks for my su password I enter it but it tells me it  is wrong.  However, when I sudo su and use same password it works fine.
<needlez> daniel: apt-get remove
<needlez> apt-get remove --purge
<daniel> needlez, thank you
<needlez> daniel: sometimes you have to use --purge thats why i listed it too
<ubermensh__> muy buenas noches
<daniel> needlez, so i need to remove banshee it would be "sudo apt-get remove --purge banshee
<AldenIsZen> I am unable to get webdav to work with Nautilus, I get an error after several minutes. I have looked but all I can find is old guides that don't work either.
<AldenIsZen> Can anyone help me?
<ubermensh__> ¿algun conocedor en la instalación de phpmyadmin?
<needlez> daniel: yes or just sudo apt-get remove banshee
<needlez> shouldnt need purge for banshee
<Guest58090> hi bitches
<kienai|gao> what?
<daniel> what is the best most basic easy to use media player
<kienai|gao> you're the bitch
<daniel> like itunes
<needlez> Guest58090: hi, please don't use profanity
<xangua> daniel ubuntu comes with rhythmbox, banshee will be default in next version i believe
<gpc> !language | Guest58090
<ubottu> Guest58090: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ts_> daniel: there's also amarok
<Guest58090> ok
<Guest58090> LOL
<Guest58090> LMAO
<daniel> xangua, so i should just stick with banshee
<xangua> !opinion | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<needlez> daniel: i suggest rhythmbox or banshee which ever you prefer
<daniel> banshee jsut encounterd a fatel error so i purged it
<jrlenz> anyone available to help with an ipv6 issue i'm having?
<gpc> jrlenz: ##networking
<jrlenz> eh, the network is fine, it's the ubuntu box that doesn't talk to it :)
<unforgetable> Is there any kind of desktop widget for Ubuntu?
<juniour> hey i cant pair my device via bluetooth in bluetooth manager please help me
<daniel> ok so i delted and reisntalled banshee but my system wont let me open it and keeps telling me fatel error
<g_0_0> jrlenz, is the whole network ipv6?
<juniour>  hey i cant pair my device via bluetooth in bluetooth manager  please help me
<SCooper> I'm trying to install virtualbox with this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu  I tried to install the deopendancies,and that errored out because of dependencies.  What should I do
<sacarlson> jrlenz: I've setup a 100% ipv6 net with ubuntu 10.04,  what are you talking to with it?
<needlez> daniel: sounds like an issue with banshee
<jrlenz> a cisco router, tunneled via he
<daniel> needlez, is there a channel i can go to ?
<jrlenz> the tunnel works fine, but my ubuntu box seems to have issues trying to route ::/0 via lo0
<jrlenz> lo*
<needlez> daniel I can try to help you
<narothepharoh> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<daniel> needles, ok do u use banshee
<daniel> needlez, ok do u use banshee
<ts_> daniel: what's your error message?
<needlez> daniel: yes
<daniel> well i just deleted it again
<needlez> daniel: banshee and rhythmbox
<daniel> il resinstall and tell u
<needlez> no first remove it
<needlez> daniel: dont install it yet
<daniel> ok ok its purged and removed
<daniel> at my terminal im at the point were i have to enter y or n to install it
<sacarlson> jrlenz: lets see how you have route setup ,  pastebin sudo route | pastebinit
<needlez> just hit n
<needlez> so it doesnt install
<daniel> ok now what
<needlez> ok open up the update manager and go to settings
<jrlenz> sacarlson: sec
<hilarie> How can I make a script of some sort? I want to run fping then a list of ip's preferably in something I can just click on
<juniour>  hey i cant pair my device via bluetooth in bluetooth manager  please help me
<arrrghhh> hey all.  can i REMOVE an item from a GRUB2 menu?
<sacarlson> jrlenz: we should also take a glance at ifconfig | pastebinit
<arrrghhh> grub picks up 2 windows for some reason, one is a recovery partition.  that doesn't boot, i'd like to just remove it.
<jrlenz> ifconfig | pastebinit
<jrlenz> err blah wrong term
<Dead_Storage> can someone tell me how to move the close, minimize, and maximiz buttons to the left side of the window, they where there but they changed somehow
<xangua> !controls | Dead_Storage
<ubottu> Dead_Storage: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Guest90660> i somehow messed up a setting I think/hope
<hilarie> Is there a way to add a timestamp to terminal
<Guest90660> why are all of my windows and menu very dim and see through?
<Dead_Storage> I know they are moved to the left bot, ii want to put them back there they are on the right now
<KM0201> Dead_Storage: did you read the output? it tells you how to move them back.
<KM0201> oh, they are on the right, nver mind
<Dead_Storage> KM0201, i just saw
<KatronixSerf> would http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492233 be all I need to do to remove win7?
<suraj> Hi, does anyone know about "voice commands" and voice "password"? I just want to know that if I setup my linux machine or windows 7 machine with voice password, does my OS save my voice?
<hilarie> @km0201 Can you add timestamps to terminal?
<KM0201> hilarie: i *think* so... not 100%.. hangon
<ts_> hil
<ts_> hilarie: use "date"
<ts_> in console
<ts_> hilarie: use "man date" to see all of it's options
<arrrghhh> so... i'm editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg, since i can't figure out another way to remove menu entires.
<hilarie> @TS_ on those all I am seeing is looking up information on a file
<JayBreese> Anyone available to help with a setting I may have screwed up?
<suraj> JayBreese, it depends on what you did?
<Loki^> hi. can anyone recommend a linux working with very old laptops/computers? i got a laptop from 2001 and ubuntu cant be started on that thing, not even the live cd. i tried DSL, arch, ubuntu and mint and some others i dont remember right now
<suraj> Loki^, Puppy linux...
<ts_> hilarie: typing the command "date" in console should produce something like this "Tue Feb  1 20:22:03 MST 2011"
<switch10_> Loki^: Puppy
<Loki^> suraj: thanks i will try :)
<JayBreese> HA! yeah... hopefully im not in the wrong chat, but for some reason all of my windows are dim and see through
<Loki^> switch10_ thanks
<Dead_Storage> got it :)
<JayBreese> unless i hover over preview
<hilarie> Ahhh
<ts_> hilarie: I use this quite a bit in my bash scripts for a time stamp or to compute the duration that the script ran for
<suraj> Loki^, I have used Kubuntu 6.10  with 400MHz CPU and 128 RAM in 6GB hard drive if you have better configuration you can use xubuntu
<luis_> help!
<hilarie> @TS Aye, I am trying to write a script with fping <list of IP Adresses> sleep 10m fping <Same List>
<Loki^> suraj im not sure about the hardware, its like 256 mb ram and 900mhz i believe
<CryonicCore_Ubun> wow that sucks
<luis_> im trying to connect  my phone to my desktop but " unable to mount No Label" keeps popping up
<Loki^> suraj but the kernel tells be about some errors with most linux distributions, cant even start live cd :( thats why i asked... i didnt wanted to download 10gb other linux distris :D
<JayBreese> why would my windows and menu be very dim and transparent?
<Loki^> JayBreese probably compiz?
<luis_> can anyone help?
<AldenIsZen> Do you have compiz installed JayBreese?
<AldenIsZen> luis_, your cellphone?
<xangua> JayBreese: disable compiz opacity plugin
<luis_> yeah
<ts_> Hilarie_away: Check this link for basic bash scripting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<suraj> Loki^, you can use xubuntu for sure.... I am using the same configuration and for my old dell laptop for which is being used by niece for playing games. I think you should try to install xubuntu's alternate version not the "desktop edition" I had the same problem.
<JayBreese> just did... thanks so much. not sure why it set to enabled though?
<Loki^> suraj thanks i will try if puppy doesnt work, thanks again :)
<narothepharoh> how do i get wineprefixcreate?
<ts_> Hilarie_away: You pretty much just create a text file beginning with line "#!/bin/bash" and then bash commands on subsequent lines
<AldenIsZen> may have clicked it without noticing, or old config files... no telling
<whisperkiller> ok i tried installing ubuntu i386 alternate using a usb drive and it kicks me out and says cannot install because cannot mount cd rom with install disc
<AldenIsZen> JayBreese,
<needlez> hilarie_away: ask in #bash
<JayBreese> thanks for your help regardless :)
<AldenIsZen> luis_, did you try putting that into Google?
<needlez> hilarie: if you send me pm ill try to help as much as i can
<luis_> yeah i did
<whisperkiller> is there no support for alternate install with usb?
<suraj> Does anyone know about voice password?
<AldenIsZen> JayBreese, no problem. I have done it jsut about all with Compiz playing around lol.
<deena> Hi, How to come to milliseconds difference in timing?
<SirDeiu> arrrghhh:  check this http://ubuntuguide.net/manager-grub2-boot-loader-using-grub-customizergui  for customizing your grub entries
<IRCLemur> Jordan_U, after selecting the entry "Press any key to continue..." puts me right back to grub - I assume I'm looping back to grub?
<AldenIsZen> luis_, have you tried rebooting? Just a suggestion.
<luis_> uhhh lol ok
<AldenIsZen> You are right, that phrase came up with only 2 results
<AldenIsZen> It sounds like it doens't want to mount. Are you suing a program?
<AldenIsZen> using*
<IRCLemur> Jordan_U, my iso is on (hd0,3)/boot/
<whisperkiller> can someone comment on why i cant install with alternate usb?
<whisperkiller> it says cannot mount cd for install cd
<AldenIsZen> Anyone have any success with webdav in Nautilus?
<xangua> whisperkiller: no idea, never try it that way
<KM0201> whisperkiller: because it looks for a cd mount, not a usb mount... i thought i told you that earlier.
<Burzmali> Hello all, does anyone know why a disc would not unmount when I press the eject button on my optical drive?
<whisperkiller> km0201 i see no comment from you in the log until now
<ts_> whisperkiller: make sure you bios is setup to boot from usb
<whisperkiller> it is setup to boot from usb that is not the issue the issue is it is looking for a cd image not a usb image
<KM0201> whisperkiller: maybe it was someone else...
<whisperkiller> km0201 must be because that was the first time you spoke since i entered the room lol
<luis_> nope nothing
<KM0201> ts_: no.. booting from USB is not the problem.. the usb will boot the alternate cd fine.. but the alternate cd, looks for specific packages on the cd, to start the install process.. and it can't find htem because they are on the usb
<ts_> did you use Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator to create your usb ?
<whisperkiller> ts_ yes i did
<KM0201> ts_: creating/booting the usb is not the issue.
<ts_> does ubuntu start at all?
<rudi> i just lost my windows installation because i tried to restore it back to factory settings from an image on a dvd, but the image was faulty and it wiped everything, so now im stuck with ubuntu
<rudi> :(
<KM0201> rudi: what version of windows?
<ZykoticK9> whisperkiller, i don't think alternate will work from USB, i believe you need a LiveCD for that to work (not 100%)
<rudi> windows 7 professional
<whisperkiller> km0201 is there a way to bypass this?  I am trying to isntall to a laptop using a usb and the desktop install just hangs and wont do anything for some reason
<rudi> probably going to have to buy recovery discs from lenovo
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: : it wont.. and whisperkiller no.. there's not.
<KM0201> rudi: maybe... PM?
<BlueBomber7> rudi: Haha "stuck with ubuntu"
<whisperkiller> omg thats great....i was told in here earlier today that it would.  what a waste of time
<BlueBomber7> rudi: I feel that way when someone forces me to boot into Windows for some reason.  That's why I laughed.
<kienai|gao> could somoene help me?? i'm not seeing the utf8 part of my filenames properly on my ubuntu 10.10 system.
<kienai|gao> they appear as question marks
<kienai|gao> The character encoding is set to UTF8 and i'm using the program "ftp" via terminal
<rudi> its not that bad
<whisperkiller> which is weird because the live version works fine with desktop usb i just cant get it to install for some reason
<rudi> i love ubuntu but theres some things that i just want windows for
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, did you successfully boot to the live version from usb?
<ZykoticK9> Burzmali, using the eject button doesn't umount cds on my 10.04 install (i actually assumed it was going to work, amazingly it just kicked out the cd and ubuntu still showed the cd icon on desktop)
<xil> okay serious problem. I shutdown my computer in order to move locations, everything was fine. I go to boot up and Grub runs into a problem. It can't find any deviced hd1, which is where Ubuntu is stored aparently. I have a Wubi install if that matters. Really need to fix this
<whisperkiller> yes i can get live to run fine with the regular desktop 10.10
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, when does it hang?
<whisperkiller> when preparing to install...it says please be sure this computer has enough disk space internet connection blah blah
<paissad> i would like to create a cron job which runs every day at 06:33, 08:00 12:58 15:33
<paissad> is it possible to create the cron in only one line ?
<paissad> instead of writing one line for each time
<whisperkiller> i tried both x64 and 32 bit versions
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, are you trying to do a dual boot installation
<sacarlson> paissad: yes,  and if you have the desktop addition there is a gui to help you set it  up easy
<Burzmali> Zykotick9: My bigger problem is that it fails to mount new CDs inserted after the first.
<whisperkiller> no trying a fresh install
<paissad> sacarlson, tell me
<whisperkiller> even wiped the hard drive....this laptop belongs to a freind....brand new laptop and windows was corrupted
<paissad> sacarlson, which gui tool ?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, boot livecd, install gparted, format the hard disk and try to reinstall again
<ZykoticK9> Burzmali, have you tried using the umount (or eject) command?  Does it work properly if you umount it properly?
<sacarlson> paissad: the gui tool package gnome-schedule
<whisperkiller> i tried that
<_vaibhav_> is there any solution to fix crashing of xserver on 10.04?
<xil> okay serious problem. I shutdown my computer in order to move locations, everything was fine. I go to boot up and Grub runs into a problem. It can't find any deviced hd1, which is where Ubuntu is stored aparently. I have a Wubi install if that matters. Really need to fix this
<ZykoticK9> _vaibhav_, you need to be more specific, my Xorg doesn't crash on 10.04
<Sdw195> um
<cvandal> xil: Did you install Ubuntu through windows?
<ZykoticK9> cvandal, xil said it was Wubi - so yes
<Sdw195> i reinstalled xp lost grub and cant boot to a cd cause it frezzes
<xil> cvandal: yes
<Sdw195> any ideas?
<KatronixSerf> anyone know if there is something comparable to fraps for linux?
<Burzmali> Zykotick9: Yeah, that works fine, but it is a problematic to exit to a terminal or shell when in the middle of a multi disk install
<ZykoticK9> Burzmali, ya, i've run into that issue before as well.  Best of luck.
<cvandal> xil: Nevermind, you just said wubi. You'll want to use your recovery CD, open a command prompt and use bootrec.exe /fmb.
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, are you installing on laptop?
<whisperkiller> yes
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, have you installed the latest bios ?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, how old is the laptop?
<whisperkiller> its brand new
<xil> cvandal: your used of .exe tells me this is a windows recovery CD?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, make, model?
<whisperkiller> she just bought the damn thing and windows 7 somehow got corrupt
<whisperkiller> hp presario
<_vaibhav_> ZykoticK9: after some time my pc automatically logged off, so in dmesg, found that xserver is crashing..
<KM0201> whisperkiller: any particular reason you don't reinstall 7?
<cvandal> xil: Yes. Based on the use of wubi.exe, windows is your main OS I'm guessing.
<xil> cvandal: not by choice, but yes
 * KM0201 sympathizes with wubi users
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, what's the model number?
<luis_> @ AldenISZen thx for the help it worke
<luis_> worked*
<cvandal> xil: Haha, no worries. Same boat. Nearly died when this error popped up for me.
<AldenIsZen> cool... a root did it?
<AldenIsZen> I saw you come back luis_ but you left before I could respond.
<whisperkiller> no clue honestly
<AldenIsZen> a reboot* did it
<xil> cvandal: my heart went through the floor. I know that some of the Win7 recovery stuff is different from older versions of Windows, do you know that this will work for Win7?
<luis_> yeah
<luis_> as you can probably tell im quite new to linux
<AldenIsZen> Someitmes you have to use a third party program like bitpim.
<whisperkiller> CQ62 looks like
<cvandal> xil: I myself am running win7 premium and it did the trick flawlessly.
<AldenIsZen> I use my bluetooth myself
<AldenIsZen> Anyone here can help me with webdav and Nautilus?
<xil> cvandal: awesome, thank you. Clarification though, I pop in the Win7 disk, boot from it, load the recovery console and then put bootrec.exe /fmb
<Michael4552> Can ubuntu be installed on a droid.. jc
<cvandal> xil: That is correct. /fmb literally stands for fix master boot. What happened was grub modified it during the update. There is a way to do it with the LiveCD as well, but I can't speak to it really. I didn't go that route because I wasn't 100% certain if it would break the windows boot record further.
<basy> Hi, is sata3 supported in current distribution? Any possible troubles with it?
<buddha> How do I disable a cd-rom drive?
<SCooper> scooper@ubuntuDadelus:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<SCooper>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                                              *  done.
<SCooper>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                                                 *  done.
<SCooper>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS
<FloodBot2> SCooper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xil> cvandal: when grub modified it during the update....what update? I've been using wmii so I haven't been running Ubuntu updates. Are you aware of grub doing things on it's own?
<needlez> Michael4552: im pretty sure that android is made by Google and Linux, or something like that, so you could run similar commands in the terminal of the android
<buddha> How do I disable a cd-rom drive?
<hellslinger> is anyone else having the problem of being unable to update the 'upstart' package?
<dsdjf> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hellslinger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10419041
<Sdw195> i reinstalled xp lost grub and cant boot to a cd cause it frezzes
<xangua> dsdjf: don't do that again
<dsdjf> MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<buddha> the drive keeps running and running for no reason
<needlez> dsdjf: dont flood
<xangua> !ops | dsdjf
<ubottu> dsdjf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dsdjf> SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hellslinger> dude, chill out
<needlez> dsdjf: what is the issue
<SCooper> I'm trying to run virtualbox and I got an error, help
<SCooper> scooper@ubuntuDadelus:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<SCooper>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                                              *  done.
<SCooper>  * Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modules                                                 *  done.
<SCooper>  * Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS
<FloodBot2> SCooper: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<selig5> buddha: you could unplug it from the motherboard
 * KM0201 sighs
<SCooper> (trying to post error)
<Calz> lol
<AldenIsZen> dsdjf, http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/etiquette.html
<KM0201> SCooper: try reading the subject... then try using common sense
<needlez> lol
<buddha> selig5:  yeah, I know but it's pretty hard to get to
<Calz> stupid
<ZykoticK9> !paste | SCooper
<ubottu> SCooper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<buddha> selig5:  can't I just unmount it somehow, permanently?
<cvandal> xil: No, but the update for 10.04 has the option for grub and it seems many (like myself) installed it not realizing it would cause issues with the boot record.
<hellslinger> !topic
<SCooper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561242/
<SCooper> there's what showed up
<SCooper> it's hanging there
<Sdw195> hello?
<Michael4552> Halp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111#
<Michael4552> Jk
<selig5> buddha: try the umount command
<needlez> Michael4552: what is the issue?
<needlez> please explain
<buddha> where is the cdrom located in filesystem?
<cvandal> xil: Clarification bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<buddha> dev?
<hellslinger> anyone else have trouble updating upstart?
<needlez> buddha: i believe dev
<cvandal> xil: Sorry, been a long day. :)
<selig5> buddha: /dev/
<xil> cvandal: interesting...I need to figure out more about why this happened, but at least I have a solution....for now, haha. I'll try it out soon. Need my computer to definitely work for the next little while while I finish some stuff up. Thanks a LOT. If you're still around later you might find out if it worked, or didn't
<buddha> scd is cdrom, right?
<area51pilot> would like to switch IRC clients .. any suggestions?
<needlez> buddha: should be
<hellslinger> area51pilot: which one are you on?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, what username are you entering when doing the install?
<area51pilot> hellslinger: using pidgin
<buddha> unmount scd0
<cvandal> xil: Best of luck, let me know if that works out for you. Saved my life today.
<xil> cvandal: hey I'm just glad you knew the answer. Long day shmong day. It was nice enough that you were willing to help
<whisperkiller> it doesnt ask for a user name
<hellslinger> area51pilot: I'm rather partial to Quassel IRC
<area51pilot> but one of the plugins doesnt work well
<xil> cvandal: will do, haha
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, how far does the installer progress?
<SCooper> does anyone know why virtualbox told me to do this command and why it's hanging?
<SCooper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561242/
<selig5> buddha: try: sudo
<whisperkiller> it doesnt
<cathrin-tux> ive just woken up from in the middle of a dream, and all i am thinking about is, "so how does linux store the user when a file is chown'ed?". can anybody enlighten me at such an early time in the morning?
<needlez> buddha: i believe so and if you wan't to do that always you could add that command to start up
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, you mean the installation doesn't even start?
<buddha> needlez:  fstab?
<whisperkiller> it just hangs on the second screen...the one after you select language
<whisperkiller> yeah i hit next and it just gives me a wait icon and never does anything
<basy> Any possible troubles with sata 3, anybody any experience with it?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, the who are you screen?
<needlez> buddha: don't know much about fstab, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/ you could look at that to give you an idea essentually the same just unmount and scd0
<chaos2358> ok here is a question. ive lost my emblemed folders i.e. Music, videos,downloads,documents,pictures. how do i get them back?
<whisperkiller> it says to make sure the computer has enough space is connected to internet blah blah asks if you wanna download uipdates blah blah
<trench> lost?
<buddha> crapola, Ubu software center is frozen
<Sdw195> anyone?
<trench> Sdw195: usb boot?
<buddha> is there any way to unfreeze Software center without losing all the programs I'm trying to install?
<buddha> I don't have unmount, need to install it
<Sdw195> trench: how?
<chaos2358> ok here is a question. ive lost my emblemed folders i.e. Music, videos,downloads,documents,pictures. how do i get them back?
<ts_> buddha: it's umount, no "n"
<chaos2358> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> chaos2358, just create new directories
<chaos2358> ZykoticK9,  i did that but they are plain folders no emblems
<Hilarie> What is wrong with my script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/561247/
<chaos2358> ZykoticK9,  you do know what i am reffering to right?
<unforgetable> Does anyone have a good beginning guide for Ubuntu users? I'm new to distros and just looking for information pertaining on what exactly I can do different in Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> chaos2358, the little "sub-icons" on the icons?
<bazhang> !manual | unforgetable
<ubottu> unforgetable: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<unforgetable> !manual
<buddha> it says unable to lock admin dir...  how do I fix this?
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ unforgetable
<buddha> ls
<ts_> Hilarie: you are missing the first line "#!/bin/bash "
<Hilarie> Just add that to the first line?
<rudi> chaos those are just directories in your home folder
<ts_> yes, without the quotes
<chaos2358> ZykoticK9,  umm i dont know if thats what it is called. but if you open up a directory and on the left side you see the home, desktop, file sytem, etc and then below it there are the media folders with the emblems on them.
<chaos2358> ZykoticK9,  the emblemed folders is what i lost
<Hilarie> @TS_ now its just insta killing itself instead of doing the pings first
<mauricio_> how can u change my nickname?
<mauricio_> how can i change my nickname?
<jimi_> how can i listen to sound inside of  a pdf
<trench> Sdw195: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ with this
<bazhang> mauricio_, /nick newnickname
<ZykoticK9> chaos2358, if you have Ubuntu Tweak installed perhaps setting them in "Default Folder Locations" would bring them back???  Or just use the Emblems tab on folder properties (don't think they have the same emblems as the default though)?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, see last post on this page --> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646920&page=2
<ts_> Hilarie: run each command by itself in console to make sure syntax is rght
<Sdw195> thaks trench
<ariqs> I want to add an admin user to ubuntu via the terminal. I can tell I want to use adduser, but all the switches are overwhelming. Can anyone just tell me what to type? ;p
<Hilarie> @ts_ k
<unforgetable> does Ubuntu come standard with a pdf viewer?
<mauricio_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> unforgetable, yes
<unforgetable> what's it called?
<chaos2358> ZykoticK9,  no the emblems option adds a badge to it and i have them in the default directory already
<KM0201> unforgetable: evince
<KM0201> !info evince | unforgetable
<bazhang> unforgetable, document viewer / evince
<ubottu> unforgetable: evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 178 kB, installed size 668 kB
<ts_> Hilarie: what kind of info do you want from fping?
<trench> unforgetable: if that is to heavy for you or if you don't like it sudo apt-get install xpdf
<Hilarie> @TS_ The list of hosts that it has is each jump that brings me off my island
<xil> cvandal: of all the things, I don't think my Win7 disk is here and I don't have a spare burnable disk on me =[. I don't know when I'll be able to actually run the recovery ;_;
<Hilarie> @ts_ the only one it doesn't give me anything for is the #!/bin/bash ;
<unforgetable> I don't see evince in my Applications dropdown menu but says it is installed in the Synaptic Package Manager
<unforgetable> is there a terminal command that I can use to launch it?
<trench> unforgetable: you can just type evince &
<KM0201> unforgetable: it's not actually in a menu *you can add it if you want)... just double click a PDF, and evince will open
<trench> you can do that with every program you want to run
<trench> or that :P
<donvito> what for can i use webmin?
<area51pilot> :)
<ts_> Hilarie: what is the "sleep30s" for?
<greppy> !webmin | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<mzuverink> For one reason or another, K3B is not adding support for mp3 or any other codec to convert to audio, I have installed restricted extras(good,bad and ugly) and int the past that was ll that was needed, is there now something I missed, something that changed. It makes me convert everything to a .wav.  Help appreciated
<Hilarie> @ts_ w/o the window pings then suicides w/o a chance for me to see anything
<whisperkiller> i think thats a bit beyond my comprehension
<donvito> if webmin isnt supported there will may be way for supported one? greppy
<zMerlinZ> join #kubuntu
<donvito> i mean something similar to webmin
<ts_> Hilarie: are you double-clicking the file to execute the script?
<trench> donvito - what do you want todo?
<KM0201> zMerlinZ: "/join #kubuntu"
<donvito> i want to make my ubuntu server as router
<greppy> !ebox | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Hilarie> I click on it, then it asks me what to do, I say execute in terminal
<unforgetable> Hmm, I'm trying to view the manual for Ubuntu, but when I click download on the link you gave me, it just opens it in Chrome
<Jak2000> hi all
<area51pilot> what is the best frontend for rsync
<ts_> Hilarie: okay, so start in a console first "Accessories > Terminal"
<g_0_0> whisperkill, effectively you need to clear the first 512 bytes of the usb key and reformat it
<unforgetable> Nevermind, I figured it out
<Jak2000> with ubuntu desktop can i install a proxy server? (squid) ?
<donvito> trench
<donvito> ?
<Hilarie> k
<ts_> Hilarie: then type command "sh name_of_your_file"
<donvito> greppy should i remove webmin before i install ebox?
<ts_> Hilarie: that way your console won't close right away
<trench> donvito - you just got a msg :)
<Hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$ sh pingit
<Hilarie> sh: Can't open pingit
<Hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$
<greppy> donvito: probably.
<donvito> is ebox better than webmin
<donvito> cause i do ipv6 router with webmin
<Hilarie> move the file into my home directory?
<KM0201> Jak2000: yes
<ts_> Hilarie: yes, that's easier
<fjgj> Is it possible to view nasa tv in firefox?
<Jak2000> ok
<trench> donvito - webmin has security issues
<trench> that is why
<ts_> Hilarie: otherwise you have to navigate to the folder that it is in
<KM0201> !squid | Jak2000
<donvito> let me take a look
<ubottu> Jak2000: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<donvito> thanks
<Hilarie> Ahh
<trench> Jak2000: yes
<Hilarie> sleep: invalid time interval `30s\r'
<Hilarie> Try `sleep --help' for more information.
<Hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$
<Hilarie> The /r isn't anywhere in my script
<ts_> Hilarie: I would take the "sleep" command out
<Jak2000> ok
<trench> Jak2000: sudo apt-get install program you want
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, boot live cd then execute --> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 assuming your usb key is mounted as sdb then use gparted to reformat the usbkey
<donvito> Package webmin is not installed, so not removed
<donvito> lol
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, reinstall the installation disk on the usb key
<Hilarie> @ts_ is there another way to do it w/o having to open terminal everytime?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, and try to install again
<whisperkiller> ill try it but i see that failing horribly
<piercedwater> What do you all suggest using to extract cue files?
<whisperkiller> mostly due to user error
<piercedwater> Im looking for something like XLD on mac
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, you'll manage
<trench> piercedwater: you can convert it
<piercedwater> trench: please explain
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, just check where the usb key is mounted
<Jak2000> thks all
<trench> piercedwater: bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<piercedwater> I want to cut the single file into tracks
<trench> piercedwater: apt-cache search cue | more see if you find some program there
<piercedwater> good idea
<ts_> Hilarie: add this line to the end of your script, read -p "Press any key to Continue…"
<trench> piercedwater: and if you don't find it there you can always search with google and if you find a source program you can convert it to ubuntu with checkinstall
<whisperkiller> ill try it thanks :)
<trench> yw
<Hilarie> Bleh, it still insta dies
<donvito> how to uninstall webmin dudes?
<g_0_0> whisperkiller, good luck
<piercedwater> trench: I didn't know about checkinstall...it makes a installer package out of source code??
<trench> piercedwater: it all depends on the source but you can make deb files yeah
<Hilarie> www.kpunet.net is alive
<Hilarie> read: 3: arg countontinue…
<Hilarie> hilarie@ebilKitty:~$
<FloodBot2> Hilarie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piercedwater> trench: IN general, how successful is it at creating from source?
<ts_> Hilarie: Let me install fping to see if it works on mine
<trench> piercedwater: i mostly make my own deb files :)
<piercedwater> niiice
<Hilarie> @ts_ ty!
<trench> piercedwater: linux/unix is alot of reading :)
<piercedwater> I just got done fixing my server, sorry if I seem lazy :P
<trench> no not at all
<ariqs> when I type useradd -G admin user_I_added I get that the user already exists
<ariqs> but what I read says that's the way to add a user to a group
<ariqs> not to add a new user
<ariqs> so I don't understand
<greppy> ariqs: useradd $username $groupname
<greppy> ariqs: oops, adduser $username $groupname
<piercedwater> trench: do you operate from cli only
<greppy> ariqs: or look at usermod instead.
<ariqs> thanks, greenbit_
<pradeep> good morning everyone
<ariqs> er, greppy
<ariqs> that's frustrating because that isn't how anywhere says to do it ;P
<Taffy> did 10.10 change sudo i can't find folders or files seems like i had this trouble before but can't remember what i did?
<trench> Taffy: what do you mean?
<ts_> Hilarie: this works for me when double-clicking to execute script http://paste.ubuntu.com/561258/
<trench> piercedwater: both
<greppy> ariqs: useradd is for adding users :) the man page refers to usermod and some other commands at the bottom of it.
<Hilarie> So my computer is all jacked up then...
<Taffy> trench: if i type sudo -i and then ls for the list of files in that folder or directory i get a blank
<ZykoticK9> ariqs, adduser is much easier to user then useradd
<aadem> try ls -a
<donvito> http://localhost/ebox
<Taffy> k hold on
<donvito> cant find
<donvito> The requested URL /ebox was not found on this server.
<trench> check /var/www/
<ts_> Hilarie: did you copy/paste that code into a blank file in your home directory?
<Taffy> thx that worked ls -a
<donvito> info.php  phpmyadmin  phpsysinfo
<Hilarie> I just overrate my original script
<donvito> trench
<Hilarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561259/
<aadem> yw :)
<ts_> Hilarie: the script is working
<trench> donvito - dpkg -L *ebox*
<Hilarie> It still insta dies when I run it
<Hilarie> That is what I got from running it in terminal
<donvito> Package `*ebox*' is not installed.
<ts_> Hilarie: You don't see the "Press Any Key to Continue" message?
<donvito> ebox is already the newest version.
<donvito> wtf +
<trench> donvito - sudo apt-get install ebox
<trench> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Hilarie> Nope, it dies instantly when exocuted, and in terminal it comes back with what I showed you, and goes straight back to hilarie@ebilKitty:~$
<area51pilot_> .
<sara2010> hi
<Roter1337> Can you discuss hacking on this server?
<sara2010> any one help me
<donvito> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<greppy> Roter1337: I wouldn't recommend it.
<Hilarie> @TS_ I can just run it with the "sh pingit" thing you showed me, thank you so much for your time
<trench> sara2010: ?
<sara2010> i m using rdesktop command for terminal
<trench> and?
<sara2010> but its coming small screen
<donvito> trench it says
<donvito> installed
<trench> you can adjust the screen size
<donvito> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sara2010> from where should i adjust ?
<donvito> damn
<donvito> webmin was easy
<trench> sara2010: i normally use tsclient or grdesktop
<greppy> donvito: did you restart apache?
<donvito> yes
<donvito> restarted themself
<ts_> Hilarie: try some of these other methods of "pausing"a bash script http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-pause-command.html
<ts_> Hilarie: you may find one that works for you
<donvito> sudo apt-get install .^ebox-.*.
<donvito> E: Couldn't find package .^ebox-.*.
<donvito> it gives me this
<donvito> dont know why
<donvito> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E83F6EB10E239FF
<Hilarie> @ts_ ty!
<sara2010> trench,   there is no way to use rdesktop in full screen ?
<greppy> donvito: why not just "sudo apt-get install ebox"?
<donvito> i did it
<donvito> it installed bunch of things
<trench> sara2010: there should be
<donvito> but still doesnt work
<sara2010> trench,   what should i do for full screen?
<trench> sara2010: check www.rdesktop.org not sure about the command
<sacarlson> sara2010: you can try trench method sound better but you could also look at man rdesktop  about the -g option for geometry  like -g 100%
<pepee> hi. I had this problem: randomly, I couldn't open google and some other websites anymore until I rebooted my machine, someone told me to change the mtu from the router settings, and it worked. now I can't open some other websites...
<pradeep> donvito, apt-cache rdepends ebox | uniq
<donvito> webmin easyer
<ts_> Hilarie: try this code, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561260/
<donvito> im sick of ebox already
<donvito> it should be simple not painful
<pradeep> donvito, sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”
<donvito> second please
<pepee> donvito, apt-cache search ebox
<pepee> donvito, sudo aptitude install ebox
<Taffy> what's best program to backup the system with files i have
<pradeep> donvito, funny enough i got the same error trying to install ebox now
<Hilarie> @ts_ nothin :/ I can do the sh thing you told me about, it seems to work well
<donvito> stupid isnt it?
<Dead_Storage> how do i create a windows 7 vm out of an existing partition
<pradeep> donvito,  sudo aptitude install ebox that worked for me
<donvito> second
<ts_> Hilarie: Sounds good, it's weird that it won't work though
<pepee> donvito pradeep what error?
<ts_> Hilarie: both worked on mine
<Hilarie> Wow, that is wierd, I wonder if you have a "press any key" package lol
<pradeep> pepee,  sudo aptitude install ebox it work
<pepee> yah, that's obvious
<pradeep> pepee, i think the documentation would have to be reviewed do you understand
<SCooper> I'm using VirtualBox, When I tried to start my virtual machine I got the error "Invalid Machine name or UUID" everything's typed correctly, any thoughts?
<pepee> pradeep, you can't use regexp with apt-get/aptitude
<needlez> does anyone in here know much about wpa_supplicant??
<pepee> at least not in ubuntu. IIRC I could do it, but now it doesn't work anymore
<pradeep> pepee, sorry i did not get that besides https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Hilarie> !iirc
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<Hilarie> Awesomesauce
<pepee> if ou wanna install ebox-something: sudo aptitude install $(apt-cache search ebox | grep ^ebox | cut -d\  -f 1)
<Hilarie> !ffs
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pepee> Hilarie, lol
<pradeep> AFK
<bazhang> Hilarie, stop that
<Hilarie> k
<sacarlson> pepee: so you say you now have problems with some sites?  what sites?  can you resolve them with ping (get an ip address)?
<pradeep> back
<pepee> sacarlson, dns working, ping working
<pepee> my machine responds sending reset after a while
<sacarlson> pepee: on all sites?  just no ping responce after resolve or no port 80 access?
<rasuljon> privet vsem
<pepee> sadly, i know nothing about networking...
<pepee> sacarlson, no, just some sites
<needlez> anyone kno much about wpa_supplicant?? I want to know if I can use it from the command line to connect to a network that requires a password and input that command into a script but so I don't have to keep typing the password
<bazhang> !wifi > needlez
<ubottu> needlez, please see my private message
<rasuljon> zdes ktota yest znayet ruskiy yazik?
<pepee> !ru | raskol
<bazhang> rasuljon, #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> raskol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pepee> !ru | rasuljon
<ubottu> rasuljon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KM0201> is wpa supplicant even still in use?.. i didn't think it was anymore
<needlez> bazhang ubottu: please look at my second post as I am wishing to do something that they don't discuss in those places
<sacarlson> pepee: I have herd of this mtu before but didn't know you could change it from the router side,  I think I changed it on my ifconfig side
<Hilarie> What is -q?
<bazhang> needlez, please ask a clearer question
<rasuljon> join #ubuntu-ru
<pepee> sacarlson, I'm under a wi-fi router, and even if I remove the wireless interface and the ath9k module and then reload, it will not help
<pepee> sacarlson, yes, I remember fixing this, but I don't remember how :(
<pepee> rasuljon, /join #ubuntu-ru
<rasuljon> join #ubuntu-ru
<pepee> rasuljon, with the /
<bazhang> rasuljon, /   <---
<rasuljon> thanks
<needlez> bazhang: I want to use wpa_supplicant to connect to my WPA2 encrypted network or a command that will connect to my network and take my password once input one time so I can input that command into a script I've written so that I can change my mac address randomly every 30 seconds without losing connection from my network
<pepee> no problem
<needlez> cant make it clearer then that
<sacarlson> pepee: I used something like this /sbin/ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492  change eth0 do you wlanX
<bazhang> needlez, why woulvd you need to change your mac address randomly every 30 seconds
<Hilarie> brute force?
<needlez> bazhang: its for a project for my cisco class
<pepee> sacarlson, nope, didn't work
<sacarlson> pepee: I guess you would also need to add the ip address and stuff just to test it
<pepee> sacarlson, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2164129
<bazhang> needlez, what project requires changing mac address every 30 seconds
<Hilarie> @bazhang brute forcing a router
<pepee> sacarlson, do I need to reload the networking modules?
<Blueleaf> how do you set screen brightness in ubuntu 10.10
<pepee> sacarlson, I'm using dnsmasq as local dns cache
<bazhang> Blueleaf, the fn keys?
<sacarlson> pepee: to change mtu?  I don't think so,  I'll read your link here
<pepee> sacarlson, and yes, it's resolving just fine
<Dead_Storage> how do i create a windows 7 vm out of an existing partition
<pepee> Blueleaf, xrandr
<needlez> its a test project, that my group wants to try, using Wireshark to see if they can get my mac address and get my wireless passcode for my WPA2 network so I figured I could write something to tell the mac to change constantly so they couldn't deauth me
<bazhang> Dead_Storage, where's ubuntu come into this
<needlez> Hilarie: yes it has to do with brute forcing a router
<pepee> Dead_Storage, use VirtualBox: /join #vbox
<Dead_Storage> bazhang, im running ubuntu and would like to run windows inside of it
<bazhang> Dead_Storage, using vbox or vmware
<Dead_Storage> pepee, i am using virtual box but i dont know what to select to make the partition bootable from linux
<cane99> hello all
<sacarlson> pepee: oh so that's what not readable,  It comes up here
<pixxi451> Namaste everyone, hope you all are doing well tonight?
<cane99> I'm looking for help with NAT
<pepee> Dead_Storage, you need to create a virtual disk, and install win from vbox. again, /join #vbox
<pradeep> cane99, speak please
<pepee> sacarlson, it hangs on "connecting to ..."
<cane99> Hello, all -good evening
<Dead_Storage> do i have to go into windows to make the virtual disk?
<sacarlson> pepee: it resolves to 174.132.225.106
<pepee> Dead_Storage, no.
<pixxi451> does anyone know how to slow down VBA Express?
<cane99> pradeep, hey -are you good with NAT
<Dead_Storage> pepee, how do i do it
<sacarlson> pepee: and it is returning my pings
<pradeep> cane99, yes am a netadmin
<pepee> Dead_Storage, type: /join #vbox
<pixxi451> anyone? :)
<pepee> sacarlson, Address: 174.132.225.106        2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms
<pradeep> sacarlson, i can ping your ip address
<cane99> pradeep, I started with Ubuntu 7.04, however tonight I need to learn how to NAT to share internet with other systems
<pixxi451> guess everyone's too busy to help the likes of me then :(
 * pixxi451 sighs
<bazhang> pixxi451, vba? as in visual basic, the windows app?
<cane99> I like both Fedora and Ubuntu
<pixxi451> no, I'm referring to VisualBoyAdvance Express
<bazhang> pixxi451, give a link
<pradeep> cane99, do you want to do it on ubuntu or you have a router
<sacarlson> pepee: ok and is that the ip you resolve when you ping the name?
<needlez> can someone help me with this; the idea is for the computer to change the mac address every 30 seconds or less and for it to get a new ip also, however with the network being encrypted it keeps prompting for a password after my mac changes so is there a way for my mac to change but for me to not to have to keep inputting my password??
<pixxi451> don't have a link, I just clicked on Applications, then Software Manager
<pixxi451> software center*
<pradeep> cane99, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pepee> sacarlson, 64 bytes from 6a.e1.84ae.static.theplanet.com (174.132.225.106): icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=162 ms          3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2000ms
<Blueleaf> pepee: thank mucho -oo
<bazhang> pixxi451, there is not express, just visualboyadvance
<pepee> Blueleaf, you are welcome :)
<needlez> Ive already done most of the script. I have this so far... http://pastie.org/1520532
<pixxi451> in Ubuntu there is
<sacarlson> pepee: ok so it resolves and pings so maybe it's the content your browser don't like?
<lwizardl> Hi
<pixxi451> it's called VBA Express
<Wanderer> Anyone else's X explode after latest updates to Natty?
<bazhang> pixxi451, what is the question. Please be clear
<lwizardl> does the default install of Ubuntu include a working firewall ?
<cyberjorge> does anyone know if ubuntu is know paravirt supported in xenserver?
<bazhang> Wanderer, check #ubuntu+1 for natty support
<pixxi451> how do you speed up the GUI/emulator called VBA Express?
<pixxi451> it runs at like 200%
<Wanderer> k
<pixxi451> slow down I meant
<pepee> sacarlson, tried other browsers... firefox, opera, konqueror. same for all of them
<pixxi451> my bad :P
<bazhang> !find vba
<ubottu> Found: dvbackup, faubackup, sysvbanner, vbackup, vbaexpress
<dschuett> why does ubuntu do a reverse look up with EVERY ping request?
<pixxi451> right ubottu
<needlez> pixxi451: why would you wanna speed it up if its at 200%?? isn't that double normal speed??
<pixxi451> I corrected myself needlez, watch the chat ;)
<sacarlson> pepee: try a proxy maybe it's your isp filtering
<pixxi451> I wanted to slow it down, I corrected myself
<bazhang> pixxi451, no idea. try visualboyadvance perhaps its slower
<sacarlson> pepee: or one of those free vpn services
<cane99> pradeep, do you think those directions will work (somewhat) in Fedora
<pepee> sacarlson, ok, thanks
<bazhang> cane99, ask in #fedora not here
<pradeep> cane99, of course just some little change in commands
<pixxi451> ok bazhang, I'll look....
<cane99> bazhang, com down-we all love Ubuntu
<Elihaii> שלום
<pepee> sacarlson, btw this happens after a while, randomly. also, I suspend my machine a lot.
<Elihaii> הלוו
<pepee> !ir | Elihaii
<bazhang> cane99, no. its offtopic here. support for fedora is in #fedora
<ubottu> Elihaii: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Elihaii> יש פה בעברית?
<Elihaii> אני צריך תמיכה,
<pepee> oh sh-
<bazhang> that hebrew pepee
<pepee> yah, I confused ir with il
<bazhang> Elihaii, #ubuntu-il please
<pixxi451> thanx bazhang
<pepee> !il | Elihaii
<ubottu> Elihaii: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Elihaii> אני יודעי
<Elihaii> לא עונים לי
<FloodBot2> Elihaii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ai_Yaya> ubuntu and fedora..
<cane99> pradeep, thanks for supporting the community, bazhang is acting like I just pissed on his lawn some how (wow).
<bazhang> cane99, lets move on please
<donvito> how to change ebox port from 443 to 444
<cane99> bazhang, I agree
<lexvegas> Hey, all. I asked about the non installing Upstart update earlier, and I just wanted to share the cause that i found. I think it probably affects a lot of people. Apparently libc6 has upstart as a dependency, or vice versa.
<donvito> in what config?
<sacarlson> pepee: wierd,  try cable? or is wifi the only option?
<pradeep> cane99, you welcome :d
<arrrghhh> hey all.  can i REMOVE an item from a GRUB2 menu?  grub picks up 2 windows for some reason, one is a recovery partition.  that doesn't boot, i'd like to just remove it.
<pepee> sacarlson, only option...
<cane99> bazhang, what feature are you looking to use in the next Ubuntu distro?
<bazhang> lexvegas, which version of ubuntu
<greppy> !ot | cane99
<sacarlson> pepee: if other sites are working to me it points at the isp
<ubottu> cane99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lexvegas> bazhang, 10.10
<bazhang> lexvegas, was there a bug report or some error you could pastebin for us please
<sacarlson> pepee: but the mtu is still posible,  I would try to change that on your interface
<pepee> sacarlson, this is fixed by rebooting the machine
<Ai_Yaya>  :)
<cane99> I need help with virtualation in Ubuntu,
<bazhang> cane99, then ask a question
<sacarlson> pepee: I'm clueless, how could reboot change only some sites?
<cane99> I don't want to use virtualbox, what else it out there?
<lexvegas> bazhang, I am not sure, I just was poking around in synaptic and discovered the error message. ill pastebin the error from synaptic
<bazhang> !vm > cane99
<ubottu> cane99, please see my private message
<bazhang> lexvegas, okay
<pepee> sacarlson, I don't really know...
<needlez> can someone help me with this; the idea is for the computer to change the mac address every 30 seconds or less and for it to get a new ip also, however with the network being encrypted it keeps prompting for a password after my mac changes so is there a way for my mac to change but for me to not to have to keep inputting my password?? ive done this so far http://pastie.org/1520532
<sacarlson> pepee: well when you reboot your wifi gives you a new ip address,  can you disconect and reconnect does that change anything?
<lexvegas> bazhang, not much to it, but here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/561266/
<lexvegas> bazhang, trying to upgrade 0.6.6-3 to 0.6.6-4
<pepee> sacarlson, I'll try
<arrrghhh> needlez, why would you ever want to do that.
<needlez> arrrghhh: cisco
<A_J> goos mornin all, and bazhang
<arrrghhh> needlez, explain.  it sounds like you're hacking
<needlez> arrrghhh: network bruteforcing with wireshark,
<needlez> arrrghhh: no preventing hacking
<A_J> i have a problem http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4868/delugep.png
<cane99> these rooms are so abrasive to people, ask a question and your treated like your dumb, which keeps people away
<needlez> arrrghhh: we have a network with one wireless and one wired computer both with are being attacked with wireshark and aircrack-ng to try to deauth me, its a project were working on in network class
<bazhang> A_J, you're not connected to the internet in that picture
<needlez> which**
<lexvegas> oh, and general error I found today, and im not sure where to report it, but the ubuntu help program, from the system menu, is showing help for 11.04
<A_J> i am..
<needlez> so any ideas??
<bazhang> A_J, the little computer icons have an 'x' next to them..
<pepee> sacarlson, btw could connect under SOCKS proxy
<bazhang> lexvegas, that one is known, but the libc6 one you pasted seems quite serious; have you filed a bug
 * A_J takes the screenshot again.. one sec
<Jubuntu> is there any good web-based SVN repository managers? Manage repo-s, permissions, users, etc via web based interface
<sacarlson> pepee: so does that point again to the isp?
<lexvegas> bazhang, I haven't, and i also have no experience doing so. is there a guide to follow somewhere?
<bazhang> A_J, try another client and pastebin the error if any ; transmission, for example: what version of Ubuntu is that by the way
<pepee> sacarlson, don't think so. again, this gets fixed if I reboot
<bazhang> !bugs | lexvegas please see this
<ubottu> lexvegas please see this: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jose-neto> hello
<pepee> sacarlson, oh, btw, in wireshark I can see a lot of LLC packets (don't know what they are)
<lexvegas> bazhang, thanks
<jose-neto> i need help with my ubuntu
<greppy> !ask | jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jose-neto> can anyone help me ?
<arrrghhh> needlez, so is this something that you're supposed to figure out?
<bazhang> jose-neto, please specify
<sacarlson> needlez:  I'm not sure I should be helping you but you should look at wpasupplicant
<pepee> sacarlson, I think this is related to my router
<jose-neto> my Coby mp3 player is not being recognized by ubuntu
<needlez> well were supposed to make it so it can't attack the computers or deauth them, but I made a script to stop them from getting the mac addresses since they keep changing
<bazhang> jose-neto, using which software, which ones have you tried please name them
<pepee> sacarlson, but the firewall is disabled
<mr-rich> Ok, I'm using kubuntu, but I use a few Gnome apps (namely Evolution) and I need to configure some default apps for them. Is there a gui Gnome Desktop config program I can install?
<needlez> sacarlson: its not illegal, its for a school project and please explain wpa supplicant to me
<arrrghhh> needlez, yea but we can't help with school projects either.
<Andorin> I have an issue with playing a DVD in Ubuntu 10.10. I have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed, as well as the libdvdread4 package that the wiki says I need. Yet when I try to play the DVD in VLC, I get this: http://pastebin.com/UmXdTCMh
<baslisks> hi
<arrrghhh> if it's something you're supposed to be learning...
<bazhang> jose-neto, keep it here not in PM or dcc
<baslisks> getting an unsupported bios
<jose-neto> ok
<baslisks> I need the helps please
<sacarlson> needlez: you said you needed a password I assume wep or wpa so you should use wpa-suplicant to auto password login
<pepee> Andorin, try mplayer
<bazhang> Andorin, you ran the script?
<sacarlson> needlez: if it's a redirect login then I would use something different
<needlez> sacarlson: how can it do auto login?? like wpa-suppicant -i wlan0 but where or how would i put the password into it?
<Andorin> bazhang: What script?
<bazhang> Andorin, what about installing libdvdcss2 and mplayer from medibuntu.org
<namat33> hey, does anyone know how I can find out what apps/services take (the most) time during boot/login? Thanks
<lexvegas> bazhang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601 I found this before I submitted. Clicking that it affects me is enough, right?
<jose-neto>  i am just trying to open it to put music and retrieve the music and use it as a flash drive as i did on windows
<bazhang> Andorin, ubuntu-restricted-extras is already installed correct?
<needlez> arrrghhh: and the school and  teacher didn't say we couldn't ask the IRC for help so that was the first place I turned
<pepee> needlez, type in the console: man wpa_supplicant
<Andorin> bazhang: That's right, as I said
<bazhang> lexvegas, seems so, may want to follow up on it
<paq7512> what can i use to watch .wmv files?
<bazhang> Andorin, then try what I just suggested
<lexvegas> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> paq7512, mplayer
<paq7512> <bazhang> mplayer give me audio, no video
<arrrghhh> needlez, yea but when i see people asking for this or that for homework on the forums, we don't help - same applies here.
<bazhang> jose-neto, which music software are you trying this with
<jsec> paq7512: vlc
<sacarlson> needlez: I think you want wpa-cli see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<arrrghhh> i guess we can help point you in the right direction
<paq7512> vlc does the same audio no video
<jose-neto> i havent tried with any music software yet
<needlez> arrghhh: that would be appreciated
<pepee> paq7512, paste the output
<bazhang> paq7512, what arch are you on 32 or 64bit
<paq7512> 64
<pepee> !paste | paq7512
<ubottu> paq7512: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Andorin> bazhang: mplayer is a CLI application... I don't know how to start a DVD with it
<jose-neto> i wish i could use it as an USB Flash drive also
<bazhang> paq7512, check medibuntu.org for w64codecs
<paq7512> i installed those
<pepee> Andorin, man mplayer
<bazhang> Andorin, there are frontends to it
<Stealthys> hey, anyone here that can help me with an ipv6 question
<bazhang> Stealthys, try ##networking
<paq7512> No suitable decoder module:
<paq7512> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Stealthys> ta
<sacarlson> Stealthys: still broken?
<Stealthys> well as you can see i have an ipv6 address now. but if i enable ipv6 forwarding to get radvd to work nothing works. even after adding the default route
<samantha-> debian offers a netinst, network install, cd image, for those of us who don't want to download a 650 meg iso. is there such a thing for ubuntu?
<pepee> samantha-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/netinst
<Stealthys> will try #networking
<fridgerator> i'm trying to connect to a vnc server on my latop, using putty tunneled through ssh on my desktop.  when i try to connect to the loopback address i get "connection refused", my firewall is turned off
<ragas__> i keep getting 'unknown host' when i try to ftp from my server to http://ftp.drupal.org/the-download-i-want.gz - this works fine from my other shell box.  is there a host conf i need to make?
<fridgerator> do i need to add my loopback address to my /etc/hosts.allow?
<JesseDel> hello fellow Ubuntu'ers any audio experts here?
<greppy> fridgerator: if you are tunneling using putty to your desktop, the loopback address is of your desktop, not your laptop.
<fridgerator> greppy right but to connect to the ssh tunnel putty creates, you have to use the loopback address to connect to the tunnel
<wamellx> Hi, does anyone here have experience with multiple monitors in ubuntu?
<EnrgySmth> hi
<StormTide> did an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 today and now i have a flapping NIC... anyone know what might cause http://paste.ubuntu.com/561268/ ?
<greppy> fridgerator: gotchya, had to reread that again, it read like you were trying to bounce through your desktop to me, sorry.
<HNVIRU> hi
<greppy> fridgerator: what happens if you try to telnet to 127.0.0.1 5900 on your laptop?
<HNVIRU> hi
<EnrgySmth> I do not have a ubuntu system handy right now, if someone is running 10.10 can you confirm that /etc/gdm/PreSession/ and /etc/gdm/PostSession/ folders exist?
<fridgerator> greppy i dont have a telnet service started on my laptop
<HNVIRU> how can i build GStreamer Application????/
<fridgerator> i can connect to the vnc viewer if i just type the ip of my laptop in, but thats not what i want to do, i want it secured through ssh
<greppy> fridgerator: if vnc is running, you should be able to telnet to the port to see if it is listening.
<Andorin> bazhang: Installing libdvdcss2 from medibuntu appears to have done it... now works in VLC... thanks
<fridgerator> vnc server*
<HNVIRU> how can i build GStreamer Application?
<bazhang> HNVIRU, why would you want to
<greppy> fridgerator: then it is binding to your public IP and not your loopback for some reason.
<jose-neto> bazhang
<jose-neto> im still not sure on what to do
<HNVIRU> am working on that so please help me...
<bazhang> jose-neto, what music software have you troed
<fridgerator> greppy on my laptop (server) or desktop (client)?
<bazhang> HNVIRU, why not just install from repos?
<greppy> fridgerator: on your laptop.
<jose-neto> none wich one should i try?
<fridgerator> greppy thanks, i'll mess around some more
<bazhang> !players | jose-neto please check this list
<ubottu> jose-neto please check this list: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<HNVIRU> I have installed already but don know how to build an application
<bazhang> HNVIRU, you want to create an application to do what
<bazhang> !packaging | HNVIRU
<ubottu> HNVIRU: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<HNVIRU> to play mp3
<EnrgySmth> can you confirm that 10.10 still uses gnome and gdm?
<avis> jose-neto, i like deadbeef as an audio player.  has alot of features, there are development plugins, and has a EQ that can use foobar2000 EQ presets
<bazhang> HNVIRU, there are already a ton of mp3 players in existence
<bazhang> EnrgySmth, is that levity?
<HNVIRU> i know but i wanted to create my own player
<g_0_0> EnrgySmth,  yes the folders exist
<jose-neto> the thing is the system doesnt recognize the mp3 player at all
<bazhang> HNVIRU, then I suggest you read up on it, a good start would be the links above,
<EnrgySmth> g_0_0 thanks so much
<avis> EnrgySmth, sure does
<EnrgySmth> bazhang - thought I read something about it switching to something called unity?
<HNVIRU> tel me the links plz...
<g_0_0> EnrgySmth,  you're welcome
<EnrgySmth> avis - thnks
<avis> EnrgySmth, that would be in the next release, natty warhol
<rww> EnrgySmth: yes. You're thinking of 11.04, which also uses GDM and GNOME.
<avis> something of that nature
<bazhang> avis, narwhal
<avis> sorry
<linuxrunner> Hey, when I downloaded nouveau to replace the standard nvidia driver, I try to watch videos on miro, and it locks up?  Any help?
<EnrgySmth> At that point the default is no longer gnome?
<bazhang> EnrgySmth, still gnome.
<rww> EnrgySmth: Unity is just a shell like gnome-panel, gnome-shell, etc. It doesn't replace any more of GNOME than us using Firefox instead of Epiphany does.
<avis> linuxrunner, whats run with the restricted driver for nvidia ?
<EnrgySmth> Ah - thanks
<linuxrunner> avis, I don't understand the question
<avis> linuxrunner, why not use the restricted driver ?
<HNVIRU> can anyone suggest how to build GUI interface for player in GStreamer on ubuntu?
<linuxrunner> It replaced it because it wouldn't let me boot up.  It always went straight to tty1.
<EnrgySmth> I will try to read up on it - am an old Fedora user, jumping camps to Ubuntu... have not kept up on things
<EnrgySmth> thanks guys
<greppy> HNVIRU: do you know C or another programming language?
<HNVIRU> yes i know...
<linuxrunner> I found a way to replace it with nouveau, just to be able to boot up again.  But video totally locks up my computer.
<needlez> ok so I looked into wpa suppicant and tried it but keep getting this issue ... sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<needlez> ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted
<needlez> Trying to associate with c0:3f:0e:b3:e9:d6 (SSID='R4ND0M' freq=2437 MHz)
<needlez> Associated with c0:3f:0e:b3:e9:d6
<needlez> Authentication with c0:3f:0e:b3:e9:d6 timed out.
<FloodBot2> needlez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needlez> ioctl[SIOCSIWMLME]: Link has been severed
<enoch> hiya
<avis> EnrgySmth, i'm very pleased to have dumped fubuntu to return to maverick seems mind doesn't learn some lessons well enough the first time
<avis> fuduntu rather
<enoch> I have a question regarding GDM if someone could oblige me and listen
<bazhang> avis, how is that ontopic here
<randomus1r> enoch, Ask away.
<enoch> righto
<randomus1r> er
<cane99> later guys
<randomus1r> what is gdm, for a beginning
<needlez> getting this issue with wpa supplicant http://pastie.org/1520592
<HNVIRU> hey plz let me know that.....
<enoch> Gnome Desktop Manager
<avis> i'm just saying i'm happy to have dumped it in favor of maverick, yet again.  that i often have to relearn lessons, and stick with ubuntu :/
<randomus1r> yeah, enoch, just ask
<enoch> I've freshly installed Ubuntu 64
<bazhang> avis, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<enoch> and I cannot for the life of me apply a GDM login theme.  As there is no option to tweak the login
<avis> sorry i didn't know that was chat
<enoch> I know on the website it talks about how to do it
<bazhang> HNVIRU, thats really outside the scope of this channel, please read the links I provided for a start
<bazhang> enoch, its fairly locked down yes
<enoch> how does one go about unlocking it?
<HNVIRU> can u tel me the sites
<g_0_0> HNVIRU, you could do it with python
<bazhang> !packaging > HNVIRU
<ubottu> HNVIRU, please see my private message
<HNVIRU> ubottu, how can i ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> HNVIRU, check your private messages please
<HNVIRU> bazhang, k thank u...
<HNVIRU> sorry i wanted to know about GStreamer...
<sacarlson> needlez: so you can't get wpa-supplicant to work outside the loop?
<bazhang> #gstreamer HNVIRU
<greppy> HNVIRU: writing your own mp3 player is beyond the scope of what we can support.
<JesseDel> hello all, any audio savy Ubunut'rs available?
<bazhang> HNVIRU, please /join #gstreamer
<needlez> sacarlson: no but im gonna try something real quick
<bazhang> JesseDel, please ask a question
<nVee> Morning :)
<nVee> Okay, so I restarted my server yesterday, and now I cannot gain network access to it
<nVee> I can ping the hostname and it responds
<nVee> but I cannot connect to the server at all via apache nor samba
<jose-neto> i just tryied an audio soft but the computer does not recognize the mp3 player
<needlez> sacarlson: yea I can't get it to work at all
<g_0_0> JesseDel, do you have a problem with your sound?
<JesseDel> Tried to upgrade to alsa 1.0.24 but driver installation failed.  Seems I lost some directories now driver doesn't load.  Anyway, to rebuild all from scratch?
<bazhang> jose-neto, which one? also, have you set the mp3 player to the correct mode, so may need that
<JesseDel> I've tried the alsa-Configure.sh script
<chaos2358> does anyone know where vbox stores logs?
<chaos2358> ubuntu 10.10
<pragma_> sigh, my radeon xpress 1200 in my old laptop doesn't appear to be accelerated... no OpenGL :(
<pragma_> or i fail
<needlez> sacarlson: any ideas why it wouldn't work, i put in the correct SSID and correct secret key and used the WEXT driver
<HNVIRU> greppy how to write code for GUI?????
<sacarlson> needlez: for one thing kill network-manager, then try wpa-gui to verify you can setup wpa-supplicant
<bazhang> HNVIRU, you need to ask about gstreamer in #gstreamer
<greppy> HNVIRU: I don't know.  This is the ubuntu support channel, not general programming help.
<jose-neto> rhytmbox and my mp3 is just plug and play
<sacarlson> needlez: if that works then we will look closer at what cli syntax problem you have
<bazhang> jose-neto, what about banshee
<needlez> sacarlson: ok
<KatronixSerf> with gparted, can it change the sizes of the partitions? looking at using it to erase my windows partition
<bazhang> KatronixSerf, yep
<KatronixSerf> cool
<JesseDel> g_0_0 seems the /proc/asound/* directories are gone.  Not what rebuilds them
<needlez> sacarlson: kill network-manager returns error arguments must be process or job IDs
<reya276> How can I clear the older Linux Kernels that the system is no longer using?
<cbilljones> reya276 remove headers
<bazhang> reya276, use the package manager; should keep an extra around
<cbilljones> reya276 ubuntutweak makes it easy
<jose-neto> im going to give that a try
<bazhang> cbilljones, please don't recommend that here.
<reya276> cbilljones, what do you mean keep extras?
<nVee> please can anyone help me
<nVee> I really need help
<cbilljones> bazhang oops sorry
<bazhang> cbilljones, ubuntu-tweak is NOT supported here
<reya276> nVee, what is the issue your having
<g_0_0> JesseDel, What does -  amixer info - return?
<nVee> reya276: I was off sick yesterday
<bazhang> reya276, use the package manager
<reya276> ok
<nVee> someone restarted our server (ubuntu)
<nVee> ubuntu server I mean :)
<JesseDel> g_0_0 alsamixer is not found anymore
<nVee> samba now fails to work, and apache also
<sacarlson> needlez: sudo service network-manager stop
<nVee> and it is complaining about a read only file system
<JesseDel> jesse@jesse-Ubuntu:~$ alsamixer
<JesseDel> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<needlez> sacarlson: ok
<reya276> nVee, does the actual server/OS start and can you login?
<Hilarie> Why can't I save in a script "Sudo <Password>
<omarmt22> hillary suckk my dick
<needlez> Hilarie: try changing the permission of the program you want to use sudo for so you don't have to use a password
<rww> omarmt22: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<g_0_0> JesseDel, remove alsa-utils and alsamixer then reinstall them
<omarmt22> a
<needlez> omarmt22: please quit or leave
<jsec> !ohmy | omarmt22
<ubottu> omarmt22: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Hilarie> @needlez ty
<omarmt22> leave
<reya276> nVee, it seems like you have a permissions problem
<nVee> well we could have
<nVee> there was an error booting up
<nVee> something couldnt be mounted
<needlez> Hilarie: if you want help its chmod 4755 it should change to SETUID which should allow you to run the command as a normal user
<JesseDel> I know where alsa-utils is but where is alsamixer?
<Hilarie> ty needlez
<g_0_0> JesseDel, sudo apt-get remove alsa-utils
<reya276> nVee, try this sudo apachectl -k restart and see if apache starts
<needlez> Hilarie: np if you have anymore questions feel free to ask, and don't worry about that guy from earlier
<g_0_0> JesseDel, Then sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<needlez> sacarlson: ok now what should I do??
<omarmt22> nVee, it seems like you have a permissions problem
<omarmt22> <nVee> well we could have
<omarmt22> <nVee> there was an error booting up
<omarmt22> <nVee> something couldnt be mounted
<omarmt22> * Zero0hm (~Zero@174-26-69-207.phnx.qwest.net) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<FloodBot2> omarmt22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<omarmt22> * bsmith093 (~ben@cpe-69-207-154-224.rochester.res.rr.com) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<pragma_> +z?
<JesseDel> Thx g_0_0, I'll try that
<rww> !modes > pragma_
<ubottu> pragma_, please see my private message
<newusernz> need to add bootdelay to grub so I can boot into ubuntu 10.10 do not know how to add this or which script to change in etc/grub/.d
<basy> Hi, SATA 3 is supported, or should i expect any troubles ???
<Hilarie> !modes > Hilarie
<ubottu> Hilarie, please see my private message
<bazhang> newusernz, thats in the grub2 wiki
<bazhang> !grub2 | newusernz please have a read
<ubottu> newusernz please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nVee> reya276: I restarted the machine now
<SnakeATWAR> hello :) would anyone care to help me get Samba working? i'm having some problems finding my shares on the network
<reya276> nVee, does this seem like the issue you are having http://serverfault.com/questions/219953/selinux-blocking-samba-directory-listing
<Hilarie> @needlez thank you for your help
<cantchoos> I am looking for a way to bind keyboard shortcuts to shell scripts via gnome or console
<nVee> actually
<cantchoos> any help would be appreciated
<nVee> on boot
<nVee> it gives a number of errors
<nVee> but one in particular is some device couldnt be mounted
<nVee> and I had to press S
<JesseDel> g_0_0, no luck.  I still get file not found for alsamixer
<nVee> then it booted up in a read only fily system
<nVee> (i read somewhere this is for security purposes
<g_0_0> JesseDel, Did you do - sudo apt-get install alsamixer ?
<nVee> is there a way to get out of the read only file system?
<needlez> Hilarie: np
<gpc> nVee: please don't use the enter key as punctuation. it makes it harder to read you
<cantchoos> it also spreads hiv
<Hillary> Okay Rww
<newusernz> the bootdelay i am talking about it to make the grub wait and not time out so soon as my sata drive is not ready before it errors out and returns to BusyBox
<reya276> nVee, how did your system ended up as a read-only file system?
<SnakeATWAR> could someone help me with samba? i'm having problems getting folders shared on my network
<JesseDel> g_0_0, it says it's unable to locate package
<bazhang> cantchoos, wrong channel
<needlez> sacarlson: i think its an issue with the wpa_supplicant.conf file... this how mine is setup if you can help that'd be awesome http://pastie.org/1520631
<reya276> nVee, as you using some kind of Live CD/USB configuration?
<g_0_0> JesseDel, sorry it may be - sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<reya276> nVee, I know most people wont agree with what I'm about to say but if your not a Hardcore Linux user and are use to windows(GUI) env. then I suggest you use Webmin that way you can manage your server
<nVee> reya276: Guys sorry I am very very new at ubuntu so my knowledge is very limited. I think the main issue was I had to edit the fstab file for some apache ispconfig thing I installed
<JesseDel> g_0_0, I'm thinking it's a driver installation problem because the /proc/asound/cards directory does not exist anymore
<Mindkontrol> hello all
<newusernz> I can change the grub.cgf but it just get wiped again when i use update-grub
<nVee> reya276: You are 100% correct, my issue is now just I need to get the files off the server, that is my main objective, so that I can shut it down (down with wasting my time with it)
<Mindkontrol> !hi
<reya276> nVee, oh yeah that would do it, if you changed a setting on fstab
<nVee> reya276: The problem is I am in read only mode now, so I cannot remove the entry in fstab
<JesseDel> g_0_0, that worked and returned gnome-alsamixer is already the newest version.
<nVee> Is there an alternative way to edit the fstab file when in read only mode so that I can remove the entry I made and restart the server?
<reya276> nVee, in order to do that then you will need to do sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Mindkontrol> I am looking for someone to answer a ? about using TOR
<JesseDel> Also, I ran it and it's blank
<nVee> reya276: I already did that, it keeps saying its a read only file system.
<reya276> nVee, that will allow you to edit the fstab file
<JesseDel> I ran gnome-alsamixer
<KatronixSerf> in gparted, does the format drive option also just erase a partition?
<rww> Mindkontrol: best to just ask the question and see if someone knows the answer ;)
<Mindkontrol> Does anyone use TOR to run hidden_services?
<reya276> nVee, then you did not do something correctly and the read only is still active
<jose-neto> i trryied banshee but no hope
<reya276> nVee, can you pastebin you fstab file
<nVee> reya276: On boot up, it gives me a mount error with 2 options, Skip or manual repair, so far I have only skipped mounting
<nVee> reya276, I sure can :)
<nVee> just waiting for it to boot up
<Mindkontrol> Does anyone use TOR to run hidden_services?
<rww> Mindkontrol: best to just ask the question and see if someone knows the answer ;)
<nVee> reya276: Thank you for your help so far :) I really need this (my head is on the block this morning)
<g_0_0> JesseDel, what does - lsmod | grep -i snd - give you?
<JesseDel> g_0_0, jesse@jesse-Ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep -i snd
<JesseDel> snd_page_alloc          8748  0
<Mindkontrol> I am trying to setup tor hidden_services to hide my ident in irc
<reya276> nVee, trust me I've been there many times, folks here would love to help everyone but sometimes they get overwhelmed
<g_0_0> JesseDel, is that all?
<JesseDel> g_0_0, yep, that's all
<g_0_0> JesseDel, Have you tried rebooting since you reinstalled?
<reya276> nVee, if you live in Florida you can always get some tech suport from our Florida Loco Support Group #ubuntu-us-fl
<JesseDel> g_0_0, several times.  I can try again
<nVee> reya276: I stay in South-Africa :)
<reya276> nVee, maybe not this late at night but during the day we are always there at least til 11pm
<nVee> reya276: On bootup, it gives me options for normal or recovery mode
<reya276> nVee, oh nevermind tyhen
<g_0_0> JesseDel, if you reinstalled alsa-utils  and gnome-alsamixer it might be an idea to reboot
<reya276> nVee, if I can't solve your issue I suggest go into recovery mode and see what options it provides
<reya276> nVee, is the main OS install on /dev/sdb1?
<fuzzybunny69y> s
<reya276> nVee, your main install drive line for the fstab file should look like this  '/               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1'
<nVee> reya276: The issue is I cannot edit that file
<nVee> AT ALL
<bullgard4> badblocks offers 3 operation modes: i.) (without a switch) »read-only test«, ii.) (switch -n) »non-destructive read-write test«. iii.) (switch -w) »write-mode test«. Where is described precisely what badblocks does there?
<reya276> nVee, well do you get a login prompt? also what version of Ubuntu are you using and is it the actual server or desktop version
<chaos2358> can anyone help me with vbox installation?
<bullgard4> !vbox | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<JesseDel> g_0_0, when I type bash alsa-info.sh I get  the following
<JesseDel> jesse@jesse-Ubuntu:~$ bash alsa-info.sh --stdout
<JesseDel> cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory
<JesseDel> grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<JesseDel> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<JesseDel> cat: /proc/asound/modules: No such file or directory
<JesseDel> grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> JesseDel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> bullgard4: have you looked at 'man badblocks'?
<g_0_0> JesseDel, Did you reboot?
<JesseDel> I did
<g_0_0> JesseDel, have you tried to cd to those directories?
<debianmike1> can someone advise on how to disable/remove rsyslog on ubuntu 10.10?
<JesseDel> yes.  they are not there
<debianmike1> update-rc.conf remove doens't work
<debianmike1> sysv-rc-conf doesn't seem to work
<jose-neto> i still havent had any luck
<Guest62385> how do i reset my notify-osd setting
<KatronixSerf> ok so I erased my window partition, how can I tell gparted that I want to use the 584 GB of space I just freed for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: just tell the installer to use the largest free space available, or you can use custom partitioning to make a /, /home and swap partition as you see fit
<g_0_0> JesseDel, try - sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, what if I already have ubuntu installed?
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: then why are you running the installer if it's already installed?
<KatronixSerf> I'm not, I just ran gparted to get rid of windows
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: ahhh i see
<tohuw> KatronixSerf: It sounds like you're trying to resize your partition. First, *back up your data*. Then, edit your existing Ubuntu partition and select to resize it. This should be done from outside the partition, so boot from an Ubuntu USB or CD.
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: then create a new partition in the space and format it to ext4, you can then either set the mount in /etc/fstab to mount it at boot,or leave it and manually mount it in the Places menu when you need it
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: I am assuming you only need Ubuntu and simply want to use the space for data storage
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, yes, I was kind of hoping to use it as my /home
<nVee> Can ONLY please help me on how do I get out of a read only file system?
<JesseDel> g_0_), I'm trying to use the paste to not flood.  Here is the result:http://paste.ubuntu.com/561282/
<tohuw> KatronixSerf: creating the space as a separate mount is the "safer" option. If you want to mount it as /home, backup your current /home, format it to the filesystem of your choice, and then edit your fstab to point to the uuid of the partition and use /home as the mount point.
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: thats fine,if you format it to ext4 you can then add this in /etc/fstab     UUID=9748a2c4-370d-458c-9fd7-c43c5e17bcd1 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<nVee> wait
<KatronixSerf> tohuw, currently I don't have a /home partition
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: your UUID will be different, you can learn the UUID by running: sudo blkid
<KatronixSerf> ok
<bullgard4> Loshki: Yes, I have.
<ActionParsnip> nVee: boot to live CD and fsck the partition
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: you will then need to copy the home data to the new /home partition (or simply make new)
<tohuw> KatronixSerf: you have an existing /home directory though. You need to back that up.
<nVee> ActionParsnip: Will that cause any issues with my files? Do I risk loosing any files on the server?
<debianmike> sorry to repeat, but i stepped out:  how can i stop rsyslog and sshd from starting at boot?
<debianmike> update-rc didn't do it, sysv-rc-conf doesn't either
<tohuw> KatronixSerf: when you edit fstab to mount a filesystem to a location, you need to do something with any files existing in that location.
<tohuw> s/any files/any files already
<g_0_0> JesseDel, did you uninstall all those packages first - sudo apt-get purge linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, how do I move the file from my current /home to the new /home ?
<g_0_0> JesseDel, then reinstall ?
<Ati-Installer> okay, so can anybody think of the reason i cant run an executable .sh in the dir the terminal is currently in?
<debianmike> ati-installer:  you using a full path ?
<JesseDel> g_0_0, No I did not
<red2kic> atlantide: Permissions.
<Loshki> bullgard4: were you looking for explanations for all 3 cases?
<bullgard4> Loshki: Yes.
<piercedwater> So I just got my Ubuntu 10.04 server running. I have played with SSH, SMB and FTP...what else should I play with via my MBP?
<g_0_0> JesseDel, ok run - sudo apt-get purge linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<g_0_0> JesseDel, then reinstall after
<ice799> Hi. Any debhelper/pbuilder people around? I am having this issue: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-mentors@lists.debian.org/msg62260.html -- I could fix it by logging into the chroot and modifying the file he describes then saving the changes to the chroot, but that doesnt seem like what he is suggesting I do.
<ice799> Any idea how to make quilt work in pbuilder environments?
<Ati-Installer> /root/test/ati-installer.sh --install returns Unrecognized parameter '' to ati-installer.sh
<jose-neto> help!!!!
<JesseDel> g_0_0, installation complains:  grep: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<juniour> hi
<dsdjf> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dsdjf> MYCOMPUTER IS BROKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: use your file manager
<rww> dsdjf: Stop that.
<bullgard4> jose-neto: 4 exlamation marks in a row are 3 too much.
<dsdjf> SORRY!
<ActionParsnip> dsdjf: and please kill the caps
<dsdjf> sorry!!
<g_0_0> JesseDel, Was your soundcard previously recognized?
<jose-neto> is just that im trying to get help sonce 11pm
<linuxrunner> Failed to run usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.  Unable to copy to the user's Xauthorization file.   HELP!
<h00k> ubottu: tell dsdjf about punctuation
<ubottu> dsdjf, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Ati-Installer: is the file marked as executable? The file extension is meaningless
<raskol> ubottu: tell raskol about punctuation
<ubottu> raskol, please see my private message
<JesseDel> g_0_0, yes it was.  I attempted upgrade because output jacks were mixed up and there was a high pitch humm.
<enferex> When I login via ssh to my ubuntu machine, I get a motd and "last login" string.  What determines the order that info is displayed?  Its not in my /etc/profile
<Ati-Installer> well heres my main issue, if anybody has any ideas lemme know please. my graphics driver "ati-driver-installer-8.16.20" does not recognise my kernel. So i saved the temp directories of both.. hoping i can use the installer from the new version
<dillon>  ubottu: tell dillon about punctuation
<ubottu> dillon, please see my private message
<dsdjf> ubottu: tell h00k about punctuation
<ubottu> h00k, please see my private message
<g_0_0> JesseDel, is it an onboard soundcard ?
<ActionParsnip> enferex: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<enferex> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> enferex: you not come across that page in your searches?
<Ati-Installer> yes the file is executable, and ./ati-installer gave me the same message. i just dont know what this invalid parameter ' ' is
<ActionParsnip> Ati-Installer: try:  ati-inateller --help   or somesuch
<ActionParsnip> Ati-Installer: also set your user as the owner
<JesseDel> yes. 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) it uses intel8x0 driver
<Ati-Installer> ati-installer.sh --help returns the same nrecognized parameter '' to ati-installer.sh
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, should I copy the home directory over before editing fstab?
<ActionParsnip> Ati-Installer: are youtab completing the filename?
<jsec> Speaking of ATI drivers, does anyone know why when using fglrx, I get a monospace ubuntu text instead of a nice looking boot screen?
<juniour> hey how to use my system as handset for mobile
<Ati-Installer> and i do own the directory
<g_0_0> JesseDel, Can you install the driver with modprobe?
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: either way, you willsimply need tolog off and on if you do it after but I'd do it before
<JesseDel> I've tried but it hasn't worked
<Ati-Installer> yes tab complete uses the same commands i gave it
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, ok and do I copy the home directory itself? or just the contents of it (ie just the user directories) ?
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh    Thanks
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: you will just need to copy the folder named your username, you should most likely do it in a root recovery console so none of the files are locked
<ActionParsnip> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: that link may help ;)\
<Ati-Installer> i just need to open ati-installer.sh and pass the --install parameter to it
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, thanks :-)
<jose-neto> hello can any body hel please my mo3 is not being recognized by ubuntu
<linuxrunner> Error copying '/var/run/gdm/auth-for-linuxrunner-x2oPOZ/database' to '/tmp/libgksu-CGt3dv': Permission denied
<enferex> When I login (using ssh) and on a bash shell, I get a "[: 320: 12: unexpected operator" warning.  Its after the motd, but none of my .bashrc /etc/profile has any conditional that might cause this
<linuxrunner> Help!  Why?
<chaos2358> anyone familiar with installation of an os with virtual box? and please dont tell me to go to #vbox i've been there for an hour and no help. if you dont know about it then ignore my post
<h00k> !mp3 | jose-neto
<ubottu> jose-neto: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lahwran> chaos2358: uh, google should know how to install ubuntu on vbox
<ActionParsnip> linuxrunner: prepend the command with sudo, does the folder /tmp/libgksu-CGt3dv exist
<lahwran> chaos2358: it's nice and simple
<chaos2358> lahwran, i know how to i'm having trouble. i keep getting errors. tried two different os
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: just MD5 test the Ubuntu ISO then mount it as the CD drive in the virtualbox, its not hard
<linuxrunner> If I prepend the command with sudo it works.  Just not with gksudo
<ActionParsnip> linuxrunner: strange
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, NO UBUNTU IS MY MAIN OS IM TRYING TO PUT WIN XP AS VIRTUAL OS
<Fata^Morgana> Hi Everyone
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: maybe if you detail your issue we can help. And knock off the caps
<soulkiller> I'm having trouble with rhythmbox
<linuxrunner> ActionParsnip, I think I need to activate Xorg.conf, but I don't know how.
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, the output is at Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=40c7502a3fb3b489d2a42141135f4796536dc121
<jose-neto> its not abut mp3 file but player
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, sorry
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: or do you want us to just guess
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  was not intentional
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: you have no driver version
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: i suggest you use this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810   and get ALSA to 1.0.23 fordriver, lib and util
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, I've seen that.  I've tried to reinstall the driver but have not been able to.
<Fata^Morgana> may i know where i can change Display resulution?
<juniour> hey is there any software like nojkia pc suit in linux so tha i read mess from my system or it notify me when call comes etc
<linuxrunner> Failed to run usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.  Unable to copy to the user's Xauthorization file.   HELP!
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: or manually; http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<soulkiller> I have installed the mpe decoders to listen to music from my iPod and I still get errors even after I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soulkiller> mp3*
<ActionParsnip> Fata^Morgana: System -> Prefs -> monitor
<linuxrunner> I tried adding my usr to viduo(?), and then saved, but nothing.
<ActionParsnip> linuxrunner: do commands like: sudo gedit   and    sudo nautilus    sound familiar?
<nVee> hey guys, when I boot from my ubuntu server CD, I dont have an option to boot from CD (livedisc) is there a way to access this?
<ActionParsnip> nVee: the server OS doesn't have a live desktop option, its a server
<ActionParsnip> nVee: you need to tell your BIOS to boot the CD
<jacklosquartator> ciao
<ActionParsnip> nVee: most use F11 or F12
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, this is where I started  this morning.  Somewhere in here I lost the /Proc/asound directories.
<jacklosquartator> cerco aiuto in italiano perfvavore
<nVee> I get to boot from the CD, but my CD dialogue does not give me an option for Boot from CD
<rww> !it | jacklosquartator
<ubottu> jacklosquartator: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nVee> the LiveCD option
<linuxrunner> Actionparsnip: sudo [command] works like a charm, but neither the GUI command nor gksudo [command] work
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: you currently have no alsa sound driver, you could find a PPA or compile, after you compile you will see the Driver/ Lib parts showing 1.0.23 and you should be ok
<gpc> ActionParsnip - nVee: you need to download the Live CD for that, the server cd doesn't do live session
<nVee> :/
<jose-neto> help as i said its not a file problem but computer-device
<ActionParsnip> !it jacklosquartator
<Fata^Morgana> Pls install Alsa-Mixer Full Version. Its works for me
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jacklosquartator> grazie mille
<jacklosquartator> ciaooo
<linuxrunner> All it says is Failed to run as user root.  UNable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<juniour> hey is there any command so that i can see the active bluetooth devices same as lsusb for usb
<chaos2358> ok i have vbox. i have a 3 cd installation set of installation discs for xp. when trying to load os from those it tells me there is no bootable medium found. "i know they work, I used them today" i even tried ripping the iso's and using the virtual cd drive. Same error. I also have a dvd install disc fro windows xp mce it loads and runs for about 2 minutes then gives me an error the windows is shutting down to keep from damaging my pc. here is the p
<chaos2358> ipaste of the error screen.  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-3-4VgAaq2j.png  and here is pastebin of virtualboxes most recent logs   http://pastebin.com/yjfdaKEm.
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, ^^
<ActionParsnip> linuxrunner: then you are misusing your OS and have screwed the file, boot to root recovery mode and chown the file BACK to your user
<mattgyver> Suddenly my fonts are thin and jagged however they use to be thicker and smooth.  Any ideas on how to address this?
<linuxrunner> I don't know how to chown the file back
<enferex> When I login (using ssh) and on a bash shell, I get a "[: 320: 12: unexpected operator" warning.  Its after the motd, but none of my .bashrc /etc/profile has any conditional that might cause this?
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, thanks Ive been trying to reinstall the driver without success.  But, I'll try again.  Also, do you know when/how these directories get built?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/561286/
<nVee> Please anyone ... My fstab file is broken and it does not mount my / drive on load, giving a read only fily system. I cannot edit the fstab file because it is in read only, but that is the only way to do it. Anyone able to give me ANY idea how to fix this?
<KatronixSerf> nVee, boot up from cd, then edit it
<juniour> hey is there any command so that i can see my active blue tooth devices or i can search the bluetooth devices
<gpc> nVee: yes, download and burn the Live CD then you will be able to edit the fstab
<nVee> KatronixSerf: I only have the server install CD, which does not contain liveCD
<nVee> gpc, can you perhaps give me a url to the liveCD version
<chaos2358> nVee sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> linuxrunner: you will need to run:  cd /home; ls   you will then see your username. You can then run:   chown -R foo:foo ./foo    replace foo with your username like this:    chown -R andy:andy ./andy
<gpc> nVee: www.ubuntu.com
<nVee> dont want to download something the wrong package
<chaos2358> nVee that will let you edit fstab
<ActionParsnip> linuxrunner: if you misuse your OS you WILL get issues
<nVee> chaos2358: I tried that
<Ati-Installer> nobody has any idea why i cant run this script with a parameter?
<nVee> the filesystem is "read only"
<chaos2358> nVee,  type into terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab and you can't edit the file?
<gpc> he can't
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  anyideas on my issue?
<gpc> it is read only
<ActionParsnip> nVee: it will remount as readonly as there are issues with the file system, you need to fix the file system and it will mount normally
<gpc> nVee: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<chaos2358> sudo gedit will let you edit gpc i just did it on my other pc to auto mount a partitioned hd
<nVee> ActionParsnip: The fstab file is broken, there is an incorrect parameter or something. When I boot it gives me an option to skip the mount or manual fix. Both ends up giving me a read only file ssystem
<nVee> so I cannot edit the fstab file to fix it
<chaos2358> ok i gotcha
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: did you set the boot order in the virtualbox? Did you enable the virtualbox to have a virtual CD drive?
<nVee> gpc, is there no version which is small to just fix these issues, doent want to download a full desktop version for just terminial
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  yes and yes
<Ati-Installer> is it possible for me to install and older version of X?
<gpc> nVee: think of it as a rescue disk.
<juniour> i am installin a software via terminal i wanna to stop that installation how to stop
<juniour> help me
<ActionParsnip> nVee: probably causing the issue then, if you read the fstab ubuntu doc online you can see good examples of default fstab entries and edit yours
<juniour> help me
<gpc> nVee: you download and burn once and then you have it just in case for next time.
<gpc> juniour: ctrl-c
<ActionParsnip> juniour: press CTRL+C but you may damage your OS
<nVee> ActionParsnip: That I guess is the issue, but I need to first download the script
<ActionParsnip> nVee: what script?
<jose-neto> hello
<enferex> How can I get a list of scripts that are run when I login?
<jose-neto> i need help
<gpc> ActionParsnip: would forcing a fsck help him maybe?
<nVee> sorry, I meant ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> gpc: possibly, makes sense but if fstab is all screwed it could be causing issues
<gpc> right
<nVee> I am trying to avoid 700mb download
<ActionParsnip> nVee: puppy willdo it too (assming it has ext4 abilities)
<nVee> if I can do something else
<Bartzy> Hi
<Bartzy> I have a LVM, from 4 different HDDs. it has XFS on top of it... Now the problem is it crashes when I stress the disks a bit
<soulkiller> I keep getting error signs next to mp3s on my iPod even though I have already installed the mpe decoders and ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bartzy> 3 times it said that /dev/sdf is unreadable, and 1 time that /dev/sdd + /dev/sdf are unreadable (they just didn't exist)
<nVee> what does rescue a broken system do?
<Bartzy> I wonder if there's any way I can further check this ? I tried replacing all the SATA cables, replacing the SATA controller (I have a PCI SATA controller)
<juniour> ActionParsnip can i list my all active bluetooth  device in terminal
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: i've not heard of 3 CDs for XP, otherwise no idea. You could try the closed source virtualbox from the virtualbox site, or you could try vmware
<nVee> my ubuntu CD has an option to rescue a broken system, I am just worried that it will delete all of my user files
<juniour> ActionParsnip any command to do that
<juniour> ?
<gpc> nVee: it won't without your permission. make sure to read before hitting enter.
<ActionParsnip> juniour: do you mean bluetooth devices as in adapters, or paired devices?
<juniour> paired device
<juniour> or connected device
<soulkiller> I keep getting error signs next to mp3s on my iPod even though I have already installed the mpe decoders and ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<juniour> ActionParsnip or for searching the bluetooth device
<juniour> any command for that
<juniour> ?
<juniour> ActionParsnip same as lsusb we use for listing usb
<juniour> like that
 * soulkiller frustrated
<juniour> ?
<nishanth> does anyone know how to apply a theme after downloading it from gnome looks?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: sudo hcitool scan    will scan for devices. Jesus will you lay off the enter key
<ActionParsnip> juniour: if the command labels the paired devices you can grep for the label
<TTilus> tried to update+upgrade with aptitude, it says my libc6 will break if available update 0.6.6-3 -> 0.6.6-4 for upstart is done.  whats this about?  they released an update that will break systems its installed to?
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: right click desktop -> Change desktop background. Theme tab, click install button
<Ati-Installer> whats the comand to see what version of x you have
<juniour>  ActionParsnip and for listind pair devices
<ActionParsnip> Ati-Installer: apt-cache policy xorg
<ActionParsnip> juniour: are the paired devices not labelled in some way?
<juniour> k
<ragas> are there any reccomended free control panels fir linux / U ?
<ahtmly2k> HELP, I've recently downloaded a Telnet client application to play MUD games, but I'm having trouble installing it.. It only downloaded one file [ tt++ ]. I don't know what I'm supposed to do with that one file.. PLEASE HELP.
<Anarhist> hello, i've installed apache, and tried to follow the methods at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP however, after i have set up my site, i get 'Forbidden' message.
<ragas> whats the file called?
<SCooper> My VM is showing the haddrive I allocated it as hdb, but it doesn't seem to have liked the optical drive, even though it's loaded the iso.  How can I find out what the cd-rom is mounted as?
<TTilus> well, ok, looks like its already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-mud | ahtmly2k
<ubottu> ahtmly2k: gnome-mud (source: gnome-mud): The GNOME MUD client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (maverick), package size 296 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: `sudo apt-get install tintin++`
<ActionParsnip> SCooper: mount    will show all mounted devices
<Flannel> ahtmly2k: That'll install tintin++ (which is what you were trying to download in the first place)
<ahtmly2k> Ah yes, will try.. Thanks all..
<SCooper> ActionParsnip: There are about a million things mounted anyway I can make that list line by line?
<ActionParsnip> SCooper: mount | less
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: the theme will be an archive and will be the file you downloaded from gnomelook
<nishanth> how do i get to gnomelooks channel?
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: /join #gnomelooks   (assuming thats what it is)
<nishanth> you mean a tar.gz file?
<Ascavasaion> I am trying two graphics cards and two monitors, and have edited the /root/xorg.conf.new  When I type X -config /root/xorg.conf.new I hear the monitor clicking as it goes into graphics mode but then it freezes with nothing but a white cursor top left of monitor.  Here are my /root/xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log pastebin.ubuntu.com/561289
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: that is a compressed archive, yes that will work
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, I was running  sudo bash AlsaUpgrade-1.0.23-2.sh -c and it failed.  Only two issues I see are cat: /proc/asound/version: No such file or directory and *** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
<JesseDel> *** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.
<JesseDel> .  Hers is the output - could you take look at at it and tell me if you see anything?  *** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED
<JesseDel> *** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.
<FloodBot2> JesseDel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nishanth> ActionParsnip : it gives me a msg that autumn does nott seem to be a valid theme
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: install build-essential using your favourite method
<amit> netcat -nvlp <port_number>     what port_number i have to insert to chat throug h teriminal
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: then contact the developer
<JesseDel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561291/
<nishanth> k
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: I've not used that script myself,I've always done it manually
<kcj> When I plug in a SD card in the card reader in my laptop all I get is this in /var/log/messages: Feb  2 20:16:48 laptop0 kernel: [18024.008080] tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:2
<kcj> How do I mount the card?
<bullgard4> What does Ubunt provide a directory /usr/local/src/ for? It's empty on my Lucid computer.
<nul> Is there an easy way to configure samba to just share a directory recursively?
<ncxcude> hello... :D
<llutz_> bullgard4: most of /usr/local should be empty by default. its just a "mirror" of the directorystructure for local stuff
<llutz_> !fhs > bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you for explaining.
<ahtmly2k> IS IT possible to run MUD games from an IRC Client..? *just a thought*
<ajah> can someone give me example how to configure my grub.cfg  for windows 7 it is located at /dev/sda4
<ajah> hd0
<ActionParsnip> ajah: windows cannot touch ext4, its too narrowminded
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I think he wants to know how to add Windows 7 to his grub loader as a bootable option.
<ActionParsnip> nul: I thought that was default
<joar> ajah : you're running ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: now you meantion it...yeah seems that way
<armenb> hello
<ActionParsnip> joar: s/he went
<ncxcude> what is diferent ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop? that ubuntu can set as a server even we using desktop version....???
<joar> ko
<armenb> is there a way to change the alt-tab window switching behavior in ubuntu?
<armenb> i don't like what it does now (makes all windows excepted the selected one disappear)
<ActionParsnip> ncxcude: the desktop OS has a graphical GUI, You can install all the server stuff you want on the desktop with no issue
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, I ran jesse@jesse-Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JesseDel> Reading package lists... Done
<JesseDel> Building dependency tree
<JesseDel> Reading state information... Done
<armenb> s/excepted/except/
<JesseDel> build-essential is already the newest version.
<JesseDel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> JesseDel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joar> ncxude : I guess the main difference would be the desktop version installs X programs and gnome and so on
<Anarhist> can somebody help me with my apache issue?
<Anarhist> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<llutz_> ncxcude: they replaces useless bloating stuff like GUIs by other useless bloating server-stuff
<SCooper> Where can I look up the commands for setting up HDD and CDROMs for VirtualBox?  I want to double check what I did was correct
<ActionParsnip> ncxcude: if you are happy to configure stuff in text mode and conf files and do not want to load the box with all the X stuff then server is great. If you want a desktop OS then install desktop
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: did you install the requisites outlined on the site
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: sudo apt-get -y install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext xmlto libasound2-dev linux-headers-`uname -r` libncursesw5-dev
<ncxcude> @all: aw... thanks. so basicly graphical mode and terminal mode....
<ActionParsnip> ncxcude: yes, pretty much
<nul> ActionParsnip: yeah my mistake.. but now I set it up to only allow one user (instead of guest... the user that has access to all the folders already..), and in windows it's not accepting the l/p (but windows is forcing a domain I think)
<nul> ActionParsnip: do you know if forcing a domain will falsify a good l/p?
<ActionParsnip> nul: did you set an smbpasswd for the user?
<nul> oh, no
<llutz_> Anarhist: #httpd for apache-stuff
<nul> ill do that now
<ActionParsnip> nul: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<nVee> Okay, I am about to boot up with liveCD
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, I ran sudo apt-get -y install build-essential ncurses-dev gettext xmlto libasound2-dev linux-headers-`uname -r` libncursesw5-dev.  Says everything is already newt version
<nVee> ActionParsnip: Can you perhaps have a look at my fstab file, I know it is probably broken. Any assistance will greatly be appreciated. http://pastebin.com/6bS1XKi0
<ActionParsnip> JesseDel: ok then all I got is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nul> ActionParsnip: I did smbpasswd, but it's still not working it seems
<nul> -a?
<nul> what's -a do?
<nul> I also really need to setup a VNC server on there, or somethign similar, and none of them seem to be working heh
<nul> I have to run back to the linux box and back every time I have to make a change atm
<ActionParsnip> nVee: Ive never used encrypted filesystems, so not sure dude
<ActionParsnip> nul: add
<JesseDel> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help
<nul> k
<ActionParsnip> nul: what activities would you do in the VNC session?
<nul> ActionParsnip: just be able to do this troubleshooting without running back and forward
<nul> I have to get up, sit down, make changes, get up, sit down, check if changes worked
<nul> just annoying =)
<ActionParsnip> nul: install openssh-server  and you can use putty to run commands with
<nul> hmm
<nishanth> anyone know if there is a channel for gnomelooks?
<nul> good point.. even if I can't vnc, a terminal would help tremendously
<miro_> hello
<nul> ActionParsnip: man I must be tired, I have no idea why I wouldn't think of such an obvious solution
<miro_> can i install ubuntu on wd ears disk (4k sectors)?
<nul> ActionParsnip: do changes to smb.conf change things immediately?
<ActionParsnip> nul: ssh is a great tool, you now alsohave an sftp  server and can use x forwarding if you enable it in putty and run an x server (like xming) in windows
<nul> ActionParsnip: yeah, I've done this a million times.. it's just because it's running the desktop os I automatically think RDP/VNC ;)
<ActionParsnip> nul: no you will need to run:  sudo service smbd restart
<nul> ActionParsnip: right right.. I was TRYING to figure out the name of it, so I've been actually rebooting ;(
<ActionParsnip> nul: its often very bulky, a lot of apps have web interfaces which are sleeker (especially for media players and torrents)
<nul> ActionParsnip: that's why I love VNC, it's two seconds though
<nul> and I find it very responsive
<lele_> hello
<ActionParsnip> nul: web interfaces will be much faster and not chew your bandwidth
<nul> ActionParsnip: it's a local machine over gigabit ethernet in this case.. and pretty much every case where I'd use VNC over ssh heh
<ActionParsnip> nul: ahh Gb ethernet makes things different
<nul> yeah =)
<miro_> how to mount  4k sectors on disk (wd ears) on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> nul: still nice,plus you can forward the web interface port and control via wan :)
<nul> yeah
<nul> still, the last time I did X11 forwarding it was extremely laggy even over lan
<ActionParsnip> nul: depends what you forward, and if you use the -C option to compress
<nul> ActionParsnip: so here's the deal, I have 4 folders I want to share over SMB.  There is one user who has full access to them, and I want the samba client to realize this, and just gain the access rights of that login.. or just give automatic do whatever you want read only access..
<nul> they are technically in a directory, so I just want to give access to that dir over samba, then can click any of the 4
<ActionParsnip> nul: I'm not surehow to do it that way but sshfs will do that'
<nul> sshfs?
<nul> how can I configure that?
<ActionParsnip> nul: its part of the openssh-server you installed
<nul> yeah
<ActionParsnip> nul: i've only had samba allow and deny access based on username
<nul> yeah
<nul> how can I do that though?
<ActionParsnip> nul: i'll give you my smb.conf    and you willsee
<nVee> ActionParsnip: Let me rephrase
<ActionParsnip> nul: http://pastebin.com/7hJ67P72
<nul> k
<TTilus> anybody else experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601
<nVee> Or anyone for that matter, is there no way to generate a new fstab file or restore from a previous working fstab file?
<nul> weird
<ActionParsnip> nul: see how the valid users are set ;)
<nul> I did exactly that, and it doesn't let me login
<h20oni> I've been having problems with a built in sd card reader.  using dual operating systems, hardy heron and win xp.  HH will not recognize sd cards when they are put into the reader, xp will.  any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> nul: and the smbpasswd has been set for your user so you can login
<nul> yeah
<depesz> hi. is there anything wrong with maverick repos now? I see upstart to be upgraded, but trying to upgrade it says that it will break libc ?!
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: what is the make and model of the laptop (I assume a laptop)
<vooze> TTilus, yeah think its the same for me :)
<vooze> just updated all 2 secs ago, and could not update that
<ActionParsnip> nul: try a reboot on the server, it can help
<h20oni> yeah laptop, it is a fujitsu, mg75k
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: can you please give FULLdetails in future
<nul> ActionParsnip: no, I did heh.. no luck
<TTilus> vooze: its sure gonna confuse a _lot_ of people
<h20oni> I'll certainly try action
<TTilus> vooze: to release a update you cant actually install :D
<ActionParsnip> nul: try copyinig one of my definitions, but change the path and the valid users, restart the samba service and test
<TTilus> vooze: have u already clicked "Yes, it affects me"
<saini> any body can help me
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: when you shove in an SD card and run:  dmesg | tail   do you see the kernel react?
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: can you also give a pastebin of:  lsusb    thanks
 * TTilus is waiting for his mother in law to call and complain about "this thing, which says she should do a thing and then refuses to do it"  :-/
<nul> ActionParsnip: seems good, only problem is that it doesn't do stuff like the equivilent of samba.. instead its closer to FTP
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, I'm a bit of a noob, so I don't exactly know what all that means, I'll give the first bit a try...
<vooze> TTilus, http://tinypic.com/r/27x013b/7
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsusb | pastebinit      what is output on the last line?
<saini> i have sound problem in my laptop
<ActionParsnip> nul: but the sshfs allows you to control using the Unix permissions :)
<TTilus> vooze: :D  thats almost worth of "WTF"
<ActionParsnip> !sound | saini
<ubottu> saini: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vooze> TTilus,  yeah :P
<Ati-Installer> where would i look if i wanted to add the shift+delete command into the right click context menu?
<vooze> confused me a bit also, but i'm quite new to ubuntu and linux as a desktop.. so figured it was just me.. until i was your message :)
<Ati-Installer> you know so it would be "move to trash" and "delete"
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, what is a pastebin
<vooze> new to the internet? :)
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: its a command line way of putting huge text files online so you can then post a small link.  This allows users to read the text and you dont scroll the channel like mad and make it useless
<h20oni> never mind just saw the sudo instrucitons
<TTilus> vooze: mind if i post your screenshot to thedailywtf.com or do you wanna do it yourself?
<vooze> not at all :) go ahead.
<saini> sound driver for HP g42
<saini> sound driver for HP g42
<saini> sound driver for HP g42
<Ati-Installer> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> saini: the link ubottu gave has an alsa-info script, can you please run it and give the output
<albacker> where is the menu.lst located now?
<saini> sound driver
<Ati-Installer> /boot/grub
<albacker> Ati-Installer: it wasn't there.
<llutz_> albacker: grub2 has no menu.lst
<TTilus> vooze: submitted
<vooze> TTilus, :)
<llutz_> !grub2 > albacker
<ubottu> albacker, please see my private message
<albacker> ls: cannot access /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<ahtmly2k> IS IT possible to run MUD games from an IRC Client..? *just a thought*
<nul> ahtmly2k: it's not really wise, you'll get excess flooded anyway
<nul> and if you interrupt what they say, it would look weird
<albacker> llutz_: thanks, ill read those sites
<ahtmly2k> oh okay..
<saini> sound driver
<nul> Ideally, telnet/ssh still
<saini> sound driver
<ahtmly2k> got that.. thanks
<albacker> ah there's no menu.lst and the .cfg shouldn't be edited manually.
<llutz_> !repeat | saini stop
<ubottu> saini stop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> saini: if you don't run the command we can't help.Pointlessly repasting the same nonsense not only doesn't help you but scrolls the channel and affects others
<ActionParsnip> saini: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh     Thansk
<nul> ActionParsnip: solution in windows was to use netdrive
<nul> and an FTP/SFTP server
<h20oni> actionparsnip, I tired the command you recommended and it came back with the error "Error no arguments specified"
<ActionParsnip> nul: makes sense, net drives are cleaner imho
<Geoffrey2> anyone in here using Ubuntu one to stream music?
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: did pastebinit instal ok?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nul> ActionParsnip: it's pretty cool actually.. I had to symlink the directory it had to go to, but other than that, smooth sailing
<h20oni> Actionparsinp, yes
<ActionParsnip> nul: good times :)
<fdsaseemslegit> h20oni:  change the ; to && it should work.
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: ok then run:   lsusb | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> fdsaseemslegit: both are fine
<froduntu> howdie chanel
<nul> ActionParsnip: seems to even be able to stream files, too..
<ActionParsnip> fdsaseemslegit: && just means 'do the next step ONLY if the previous worked' and ; means 'then do this'
<froduntu> just bored, can't sleep much
<froduntu> anybody needing help?
<sam-_-> !ot | froduntu
<ubottu> froduntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nul: i'd expect so, you have 1Gb ethernet :)
<nul> yeah
<nul> ActionParsnip: my point being is that it's invisible under an FTP server
<froduntu> sam-_-, what was that all about?
<h20oni> Action, same error
<ActionParsnip> nul: if you uncomment          socket options = TCP_NODELAY      it ca make things smoother if you get issues
<nul> cool
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: ok then try:   lsusb > /tmp/a.txt; pastebinit /tmp/a.txt
<Geoffrey2> ok..I have yet to figure out how to upload music from the Ubuntu client to Ubuntu one...
<ActionParsnip> nul: should be ok with your whizzy technology thoough
<nul> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: use ubuntuone-client-gtk
<nul> so far so good
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, that seems to have worked!
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: ok what is the URL generated?
<h20oni> http://pastebin.com/
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: and the rest, you should get someting like:  http://pastebin.com/UKiVLESd
<nVee> hey guys, i booted into liveCD, how can I now mount my hard drive? (i have never mounted a device before)
<nVee> it picks up my hard drive (500gb) but only gives me a filesystem of 256mb
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, that's all that was listed...
<ActionParsnip> nVee: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<sk-ruby> Hi, Getting errors while connecting remote MS SQL server from my Ubuntu 10.10...check http://pastie.org/1520778
<sk-ruby> any help would be appreciated...
<llutz_> you mount filesystems
<ajah> can someone give me template of grub.cfg for windows 7
<nVee> ActionParsnip, okay, can you guide me through this? I am in terminal in liveCD
<h20oni> this was the output:alan@1:~$ lsusb > /tmp/a.txt; pastebinit /tmp/a.txt
<h20oni> http://pastebin.com/
<h20oni> alan@1:~$
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: ok then we'll do it manually. run:  lsusb    copy the text and visit http://pastie.org   paste the text there and hit the big paste button, the address bar will change. Copy the new address and paste it in here
<llutz_> ajah: running "sudo update-grub" should find your windows and add it to grub-menu
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, ok, brb
<ActionParsnip> ajah: use this guide (livecd option) http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7    and you should be able to add it using commands
<Ascavasaion> I am trying two graphics cards and two monitors, and have edited the /root/xorg.conf.new  When I type X -config /root/xorg.conf.new I hear the monitor clicking as it goes into graphics mode but then it freezes with nothing but a white cursor top left of monitor.  Here are my /root/xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log pastebin.ubuntu.com/561289
<h20oni> Action, http://pastie.org/1520792
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: cool
<MTecknology> How hard do you guys think it'd be to take a streaming video and dump it to an audio file, splitting that audio file into new files so they're never over 30sec each? ... somewhat random thought..
<wwwyzzerdd> can't mark for updating item 'upstart' in update window, what's up?
<nVee> can anyone please guide me on how to mount a filesystem from liveCD. I have NO experience in this, i just want to copy the files off the hard drive and shut down the box forever
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: ok thats the fingerprint scanner listed. Can you make a pastebin of:  lspci   please
<nVee> please anyone I am literally begging any help will be appreciated
<Cyberfusion> is it better to put / on a primary or on a extended logical?
<ActionParsnip> nVee: it will be listed in the places menu
<llutz_> MTecknology: mplayer -dumpaudio -dumpfile foo  <stream>       then split the audiofile, depending on encoding using mp3splt or similar tools
<ActionParsnip> Cyberfusion: doesn't matter
<Cyberfusion> thought so thanks
<fisch246> ok i have a question about something, that kinda bothers  me... i went into update manager like i usually do... i then press check to update the list, then install to get all the updates... everything is normal... when it finishes "upstart" is left as an update but it's unchecked... and i am unable to check mark it... any ideas as to why this is?
<MTecknology> llutz_: I want to hug you right now....
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1520795
<nVee> ActionParsnip: IT gives me an option 500gb hard drive (256mb filesystem)
<Cyberfusion> fisch246 i saw the same thing
<nVee> I cannot access the entire hard drive, only that 256mb filesystem
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: either its building or the deps it needs are not satisfied most likely
<llutz_> MTecknology: try first. hug later :)
<nVee> so I guess I need to mount the other filesystem? Can you guide me through this perhaps? (please please please)
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: ok so its an OZ711M3/MC3  thing, we can use this to find guides
<llutz_> nVee: "sudo fdisk -l" should show partitions available
<fisch246> ActionParsnip o ok... meaning i'm missing the needed files?
<llutz_> nVee: pick the one you want, "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"
<jipsy> morning!! I need instructions for installing deadrising2 to run in playonlinux....anyone has a link on this?
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: yes as they aren't made yet
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | jipsy
<ubottu> jipsy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<slkwr> Guys ... does anyone of you knows how to disable users log in/out notifications from empathy?
<jipsy> thnx I already have wine installed.
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616282   has a link
<fisch246> ActionParsnip, anyway i could easily fix this?
<ActionParsnip> jipsy: READ the words ubottu gave
<jipsy> on it
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/old-bt3beta-non-working-hardware/13220-o2-micro-inc-oz711m3-mc3-4-1-memorycardbus-support.html   seems the manufacturers hate Linux
<nVee> llutz: Thank you for your help. I did the fdisk -l and the 2 I guess is in question is sda2 (extended) and sda5 (linux lvm)
<h20oni> ActionParsnip, Thanks a bunch for your help! You are THE parsnip!
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/656218
<nVee> llutz: I tried sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt and it says I need to specify the filesystem type
<llutz_> nVee: lvm, use /dev/mapper/xxx    not /dev/sdXY
<ActionParsnip> h20oni: keep an eye on that bug, I asked for the lsmod output which should give clues
<llutz_> !lvm | nVee
<ubottu> nVee: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<abhinav_singh> how to lock the screen using command line in Ubuntu?
<nVee> Today is the day I loose my job
<nVee> holy crap I should have never even suggested us getting a linux box
<KB1JWQ> nVee: Heh, what broke?
<nVee> KB1JWQ: I cannot access the server, filesystem is read-only
<fdsaseemslegit> abihnav_singh:  gnome-screensaver-command –lock
<nVee> fstab file is corrupted
<KB1JWQ> Worst case you can dd the drive and mount the image.
<fdsaseemslegit> abhinav_singh: gnome-screensaver-command –lock
<nVee> I now downloaded liveCD and am logged in, but I have no idea how to access the files on the drive. I need to mount my hard drive but dont know how to do it
<fisch246> ActionParsnip, anyway i can get the deps needed for the update?
<KB1JWQ> !pm | nVee
<ubottu> nVee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nVee> wow, i did ask
<nVee> wow I have been asking the whole time
<KB1JWQ> nVee: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-mount-a-lvm-partition-using-a-live-cd-500825/
<KB1JWQ> I think vgs also works in place of vgscan, but it's been a while since I've messed with LVM any.
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: seems to be a widespread issue, a few have asked the same thing
<fisch246> have you found anything on the forums?
<ActionParsnip> nVee: your backups will save you with ease
<fisch246> i was wanting to follow it
<abhinav_singh> okay  fdsaseemslegit brother
<fisch246> sometimes google isn't helpful when it's a very new issue
<nVee> ActionParsnip: :(
<nVee> I dont know how to do this guys, oh god I cant beg more than I am doing now
<fdsaseemslegit> nVee:  sure you can
<fisch246> nVee, what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> nVee: did you use encryptedfs?
<nVee> the fact that I dont know how to mount a filesystem should already put me in the category of someone who has NO idea what fscan or vgscan is or anything
<KB1JWQ> nVee: "Begging' usually works less effectively than "hiring someone who specializes in such things."
<fdsaseemslegit> nVee:  you know they are programs run from the command line correct?
<nVee> here is a play by play of what I know. My fstab file is broken, i cannot boot to linux. I need to copy URGENT (well all the work we have ever done) from this server. I downloaded liveCD as per the request in the channel. I boot in liveCD, I goto places, see "500gb hard drive" (256mb filesystem)
<nVee> thats is really what I know.
<ActionParsnip> nVee: why don't you have a backup. Did you use encryptfs?
<nVee> I understand that the 500gb drive is not mounted? (or the filesystem containing my files)
<KB1JWQ> nVee: Can you pastebin the output of fdisk -l?
<nVee> ActionParsnip: I dont even know what encryptfs is, so I dont know if I used it
<dhruvasagar> when I launch gvim from the alt+f2 / gnome-do the $PATH is different than what it is for my terminal, I add stuff to the $PATH in .bashrc, where should I add those changes to ensure that the $PATH is updated when I launch gvim ?
<fdsaseemslegit> nVee:  when you performed fdisk,  did it not tell you the filesystem type?
<fisch246> speaking of encryptions... is it possible to encrypt a filesystem with a PGP key?
<nVee> KB1JWQ: Its on another box, I am typing on my windows desktop. There was 2 filesystems sda2 (extended) and sda5 (lvm)
<nVee> those were the 2 I figured was not mounted yet
<fdsaseemslegit> abhinav_singh:  You are welcome. :)
<Ascavasaion> How do I kill a frozen X session?  I have SSHed in from another machine and did a rm /tmp/.X0-lock and it is still frozen.
<abhinav_singh> :)
<KB1JWQ> nVee: First run pvscan
<KB1JWQ> Report back with what it says.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: maybe kill the xorg process. You will lose any unsavedwork. Does K+ALT+PrintScreen not kill it?
<dhruvasagar> how do I restart gnome ?
<fdsaseemslegit> dhruvasagar: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ascavasaion> K alt and Printscreen?
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: log off, then on is one way
<Ascavasaion> Crtl + Alt + Backspace and Ctrl + Alt + Fn does nothing.
<nVee> KB1JWQ: I am logging into chatzilla from the box, will paste the output now
<froling> druvsagar you can also try load compiz from the consol, it will reinitialize the gdm
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: its the kill X combo because some folks (I have no idea who) were presing it and losing work, or similar
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks.
<dhruvasagar> fdsaseemslegit: ok, will do that
<nV-work> hey KB1JWQ : nVee here
<Switch>  _
<Switch> _
<froling>  dhruvasagar, if you restart the gdm you loos al threads connected to it.
<Switch>    _
<KB1JWQ> Switch: Please desist.
<nV-work> i tried to run pvscan but it is not installed
<Switch> KB1JWQ: _
<KB1JWQ> What about vgscan?
<nV-work> also not installed
<KB1JWQ> pvs?
<froling>  dhruvasaga, I think there shuld be a way to reinitialize the gdm withoit loosing all threads.
<nV-work> same, no install (i am running the liveCD at the  moment)
<froling>  dhruvasaga, my way is to load compiz,
<nV-work> I can paste fdisk?
<nV-work> http://pastebin.com/GbhDkCjN
<Switch> nV-work: #fdisk
<KB1JWQ> Switch: Please stop giving crap advice.
<Switch> KB1JWQ: you mad?
<Switch> KB1JWQ: aww, you're crying
<BUSTACAP> Anyone have any expierence unsoldering a laptop gpu, and soldering a different one in?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | Switch
<ubottu> Switch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ascavasaion> *sigh* Reboot time yet again.
<Switch> KB1JWQ: aww, you're crying
<nV-work> :/
<bullgard4> What does the line "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1" mean in the output of the smartctl command? (see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ ) What is a »log structure«?
<froling> BUSTACAP. that sound like a easy project!!!
<ActionParsnip> BUSTACAP: also try ##hardware
<llutz_> nV-work: get a more usefull live-cd like systemrescue
<KB1JWQ> nVee: vgscan and vgs both don't exist on that liveCD?
<nV-work> KB1JWQ: Is there anything else I can do? Why can I not mount the filesystem?
<BUSTACAP> Thanks ActionParsnip
<KB1JWQ> I'd probably use RIP, but it's a bit more intense. :-)
<ActionParsnip> I'd use backups,far easier
<nV-work> This really is one terrible situation
<KB1JWQ> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position.
<nV-work> can someone just explain to me in english what is happening now? Why can I not access my drive from livecd?
<saby> hey, whats the name of the Ubuntu Me Menu applet
<nV-work> I am in that bad habits category I guess, or more inexperience
<saby> I accidentally removed the Ubuntu Me applet
<KB1JWQ> nV-work: In plain English, you don't know enough about what you're doing to proceed intelligently.
<nV-work> the way I see this is I need to get the files and shut this machine down forever
<nV-work> KB1JWQ: I have no where else to go
<ActionParsnip> nV-work: the partition needs mountinig in a different way as it is an lvm
<saby> nV-work
<nV-work> ActionParsnip: Thank you, and from what I understand there is nothing I can do within liveCD?
<saby> nV-work every drive is like a partition, its like a file which needs to be loaded in a folder called mount
<saby> so that you can read it
<saby> nV-work yes you can do it within the live cd
<ActionParsnip> nV-work: i'd imagine you can as the livecd can do everything an installed OS can except reboot
<nV-work> okay
<nV-work> Is there anyone here with enough patience to please (oh god please) assist me to get this work back
<saby> nV-work sure
<saby> nV-work open the terminal
<nV-work> if it was a personal project i dont give a damn, but its my job
<fdsaseemslegit> nV-work:  the way I see it,  you have no clue what the filesystem is and therefore are unable to give the proper mount -t command.  What filesystem is it?
<nV-work> im in tears here I cannot loose my job
<fdsaseemslegit> nV-work:  everyone here has shown extreme patience.
<nV-work> i suggested this as a solution so I am being kept responsible for this (rightly so)
<nV-work> saby: Terminal is open
<saby> nV-work good
<saby> nV-work type "fdisk -l"
<fdsaseemslegit> ^:)
<nV-work> I typed that earlier, here is the url: http://pastebin.com/GbhDkCjN
<nV-work> that is the output of the fdisk -l
<saby> nV-work which drive do you want to access ?
<saby> Extended ?
<nV-work> well there should only be 1 drive (there's only 1 hard drive in)
<Switch> nV-work: #fdisk
<Switch> nV-work: #fdisk
<Switch> nV-work: #fdisk
<FloodBot2> Switch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saby> nV-work there is 1 hard disk
<saby> but the hard disk has 3 partitions
<nV-work> okay, well, if it helps the 500gb :)
<nV-work> sorry guys, I know how frustrating it is to obtain info from someone inexperienced. I am very inexperienced here.
<saby> no problem nV-work
<KB1JWQ> nV-work: So what happened?  You spun up a new box without knowing what you were doing, and put all of your eggs into it?
<saby> nV-work dont worry I am new to ubuntu too :P, just installed it 10 mins back :P
<nV-work> KB1JWQ: it was intended as a testing server for our websites. (like a independant lamp box)
<nV-work> worked like a charm
<Jordan_U> IRCLemur: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the output of "grub-mkrelpath /boot/whatever.iso"?
<nV-work> then we needed to get dns server installed to access the box from outside (so that people can work from home)
<tfilipczuk_> #
<Loshki> nV-work: might wanna brush up on http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO, then...
<KB1JWQ> nV-work: Right, Linux is great for those roles, but backups are key. :-p
<nV-work> so I took this "the perfect server" tutorial, and in there it required me to edit fstab, which I did. Still worked, until the power went down and now the fstab is broken (and here we are ...)
<KB1JWQ> nV-work: What does /etc/fstab look like now?
<nV-work> I cant access it now (as I cannot gain access to that pertition)
<saby> KB1JWQ do you know the name of the applet of Ubuntu Me Menu ?
<nV-work> saby: Okay so what happens now?
<KB1JWQ> saby: Not a clue.
<bullgard4> What does the line "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1" mean in the output of the smartctl command? (see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ ) What is a »log structure«?
<saby> its that gnome applet on the top panel which has your name and the power button
<saby> bullgard4 the name suggests that it is like a key of the map telling you how the log is structured
<nV-work> Guys please please please if there is nothing I can do please just say it then ill get the unneccesary admin out of the way
<edwardteach> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<saby> nV-work try this "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/Extended"
<nV-work> but I really am completely lost here and feel utterly helpless
<upsla> ubudsl not working on ubuntu 10.10 . help needed.
<zairo> hi. ubuntu server 10.10. ssh port 445. i got this error:RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `undies' does NOT match server name!? how to solve.
<zairo> *port 443
<saby> edwardteach i dont want too reset the pannel, just wanted to add the ubuntu me applet on another panel
<nV-work> "mount: mount point /mnt/Extended does not exist"
<saby> nV-work type "mkdir /mnt/Extended
<|_ocke> anyone know how to make the microphone not output to speakers so it doesn't have horrible feedback on 10.10?
<saby> and then type the mount command
<llutz_> nV-work saby mount an extented partition is nonsense
<Loshki> bullgard4: I bet it refers to the way the test results are stored on the drive. All drives do this the same way (more or less)....
<llutz_> nV-work: get a more usefull live-cd like "systemrescue" which has tools for lvm-handling
<nV-work> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<saby> nV-work try what llutz_ said
<nV-work> guys 2 hours ago I asked in this channel what I must get, I was told liveCD :/
<llutz_> nV-work: you won't fix anything without a system which can handle lvm
<nV-work> What worries me is I will do that
<nV-work> come back here ask for support and get told its not ubuntu so no one can help me here
<bullgard4> Loshki: Ah! Thank you for this explanation.
<llutz_> nV-work: then you can use those tools as mentioned in the howtos/links before
<Gnea> saby: well that all depends on your outlook of the situation - do you expect someone to bring you a fish, or do you expect someone to teach you how to fish for yourself?
<Gnea> nV-work: sorry, that was meant for you
<Gnea> saby: please ignore that
<saby> Gnea lol no problem :)
<KB1JWQ> nV-work: "Here's $50 paypalled to whoever logs in and fixes it" can also work wonders.
<fisch246> XD
<databridge> hello guys
<nVee> dude I will pay $50 for someone to do it
<nVee> hands down
<nVee> anyone who can log in and do it I will pay
<nVee> Ill pay upfront
<nVee> I am going to loose my job today because of this
<llutz_> nVee: never ever let someone you don't know "fix" your servers
<fisch246> databridge, hello :)
<bullgard4> saby: "that gnome applet on the top panel which has your name and the power button" is called »Incicator Applet Session« and I cannot see any relationship to the S.M.A.R.T. system. Sorry.
<Gnea> nVee: this is on a production machine?
<llutz_> nVee: in special, no one from IRC
<nVee> llutz_: Trust me, if I manage to get the work off that server, I will shut it down and never ever work on ubuntu again
<nVee> EVER
<databridge> i have a problem with my fileserver, its too slow with small files it takes about 90 minutes for 4gig with windows 7 on the fileserver only 20 minutes
<databridge> i also use ssd drives
<llutz_> nVee: better to use systems you feel familiar with
<Gnea> nVee: well yes, working with ubuntu in a professional sense certainly does require a level of knowledge of how the system works to begin with
<fdsaseemslegit> saby:  check this page to see if it helps you any  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466671
<databridge> is there any option for small files i have to adjust for samba?
<nVee> llutz_ : Can you perhaps tell me once this rescue disc is downloaded what I will have to do then?
<fisch246> nVee, you realize if you get someone to work on your comp, they could steal the files, and possibly your work's secret files...
<saby> thanx fdsaseemslegit i'll check it out
<Cyberfusion> samba and ubuntu have problems with each other
<fdsaseemslegit> saby:  good luck
<Gnea> nVee: also, my apologies if my comments seem insensitive, I just got on here, so I'm not entirely privvy to your entire situation
<llutz_> nVee: KB1JWQ gave you some links before i think, accessing lvm from live-cd. follow that
<dimm> what sip softphone you use ?
<Jordan_U> nVee: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Sly_Coyote> hello i have a question
<nVee> Gnea: not at all, trust me, im done with ubuntu :) (or linux for that matter)
<fdsaseemslegit> Sly_Coyote:  don't we all?
<Sly_Coyote> my question is
<KB1JWQ> databridge: Check with iostat, but I'm; willing to bet that SMB is the culprit here, not the drives.
<Gnea> nVee: wow, giving up that easy? so sorry to hear that. :)
<Sly_Coyote> my cd drive is having errors of not recognizing there is a disc
<databridge> KB1JWQ, the server itself is fast only the network copy not
<bobthemilkman> nVee didn't really want his job in the first place.
<jinatonik> g
<Gnea> nVee: so what is it you're trying to do then? just obtain the data from an lvm?
<nVee> Jordan_U: I will do in a sec, have to restart the liveCD again
<Sly_Coyote> but when i go into disk utility it is recognized
<KB1JWQ> databridge: Okay, so what about crappy networking gear as a potential culprit? :-D
<AdvoWork> anyone know how to lock preferences in firefox 4? ive followed the guide, for ubuntu but it wont lock anything..
<saby> one more question, never tried this before, how do you remove all the gnome panels
<nVee> Gnea: yes, thats it, I just want to copy /var/www from the LVM filesystem, thats it, nothing else
<saby> and once removed how will you add them later
<databridge> KB1JWQ, its a gigabit network and if i use windows 7 on my server its faster
<nVee> bobthemilkman: I am a web developer who wanted a testing enviroment, I was given the opportunity to impliment it :)
<Gnea> nVee: ah okay. yes, the documentation on the website ought to point you in the right direction. one thing to keep in mind, also, is that some directories are not absolute, so if it isn't actually there, it might be elsewhere
<databridge> 20 minutes to 90 is a big difference
<Gnea> nVee: out of curiosity, how long have you been attempting to work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> saby: you must have one
<fdsaseemslegit> saby:  to remove the panels,  it is nothing more than right clicking them and navigating the menu.
<Sly_Coyote> hello im trying to play a game called warcraft 3 the frozen throne and when i use wine to play it i get cdrom driver error message but then i go to disk utility and check the file system for errors but it says its clean . is there a terminal code to fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> saby: you can hide one, or you can hack your OS and makeit think other things are panels (I use AWN as a 'panel')
<saby> ActionParsnip yes i am using AWN too
<fisch246> Sly_Coyote, are you playing it from an ISO?
<saby> and i have everything i need in the AWN panel so keeping an empty gnome pannel doesnt make sense
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: are you sure that wine is set to access the correct cdrom device?
<ActionParsnip> saby: i use docky and awn and docky ;)
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea yes
<saby> lol ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> saby: at the same time, making the OS think AWN is my panel
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: is it a real or virtual cd device?
<Sly_Coyote> real
<basy> anybody test 64bit ubuntu on PC with 24G RAM, should i expect any problems with so much RAM?
<upsla> ubudsl not working on ubuntu 10.10 . help needed.
<upsla> ubudsl not working on ubuntu 10.10 . help needed.
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: is the cd mounted or unmounted?
<fisch246> Sly_Coyote, well that answers that question XD
<Sly_Coyote> mounted
<saby> ActionParsnip how do you do that :P
<ActionParsnip> basy: 64bit can access tonnes of ram
<Gnea> !repeat | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nVee> Gnea: about a month or two
<ActionParsnip> saby: look for wing panel
<nVee> but its broken now
<Gnea> !details | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<databridge> basy, i use 1tb ram and its ok for me
<nVee> logging into the server
<ActionParsnip> basy: even with the 32bit PAE kernel you can access 64Gb RAM
<Gnea> nVee: ah, well part of learning linux in general is learning how to fix it if it breaks
<KB1JWQ> databridge: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/extremly-slow-samba-536370/
<saby> ActionParsnip thanx :)
<Sly_Coyote> my computer recognizes the disc and it is mounted but when i go to play it i ger cdrom drive error
<databridge> KB1JWQ, thanks
<Gnea> nVee: but if you've got time constraints, I can understand that too
<KB1JWQ> Yup.
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: can you browse the cd normally with nautilus?
<upsla> Gnea:i have ubuntu 10.10 in my computer. ubudsl a utility for usb adsl modem. it is not working.
<jayd3e> so I accidentally deleted my main user and I just recreated it, but for some reason my bash is all messed up, like it is not colored and every time I cd into something it is not showing the path, what gives?  running ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> upsla: well, "not working" isn't good enough.
<llutz_> !work | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jayd3e> .profile?
<Sly_Coyote> nautilus it can be browsed easily by clicking open
<Sly_Coyote> ?
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: should be
<mehankit7> #gsoc
<fisch246> ubottu, this is now my favorite bot after that last statement..
<llutz_> jayd3e: try the .bashrc / .profile from /etc/skel
<Jordan_U> jayd3e: How did you re-create the user? Did you copy the files from /etc/skel/ into the home directory?
<upsla> Gnea:i installed the utlity but it says it it will not work on this version of ubuntu(ubuntu 10.10)
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: should be what?
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: there used to be !love and !coffee  too ;)
<nV-server> output of my blkid : http://pastebin.com/iD1cYDwg
<jayd3e> Jordan_U: no I did not, I'll give it a try
<Gnea> upsla: it needs to say why it won't work or it's not good enough.
<nV-server> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/iD1cYDwg
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: should be able to click open
<upsla> Gnea:it says it will not work on ubuntu 10.10
<fisch246> ha apparently my praise was sent to the ops XD
<Gnea> upsla: I don't have time for this.
<nV-server> Guys if I can ask, is there no way for me now to mount this image from liveCD? Is the only option using another recoveryCD?
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: yes i said it is easily opened and browsable
<juniour> when i am doing pairing via terminal it says Can't create connection: Input/output error
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: oh, saw the ? and thought you were asking as a question
<upsla> Gnea:thank you.
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: I have no idea which LiveCD you're using.
<juniour> any help
<fdsaseemslegit> nV-server:  now that you have a filesystem type,  it will be much easier for you
<ActionParsnip> juniour: pairing of WHAT?
<nV-server> KB1JWQ: I downloaded ubuntu desktop 10.10 from the website, booted from the CD and selected "try ubuntu without install"
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea but when i go to actually play the game it gives me cdrom drive error and continues to say make sure game is in disc tray and click retry or cancel
<Jordan_U> nV-server: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<jayd3e> Jordan_U, llutz:  should I restart after I transfer those files?
<juniour> ActionParsnip pairing of my mobile devices
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: awesome, did you follow any sort of guide on getting wow to work?
<Jordan_U> jayd3e: Just try "bash -l".
<upsla> ubudsl not working ubuntu 10.10. the errror message says it will not on this version of ubuntu. help needed.
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: but that doesnt make sense because it is mounted and browsable elsewere
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you should have said that ini your first question, we aren't psychic
<jayd3e> all is well thanks
<nV-server> fdsaseemslegit: I dont know what to do, what must I do with the file system type?
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: it is not wow it is frozen throne warcraft 3
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: it's possible there's an encoding error between the program and the way that the system is reading the contents of the cdrom
<Ascavasaion> I am trying two graphics cards and two monitors, and have edited the /root/xorg.conf.new  When I type X -config /root/xorg.conf.new I hear the monitor clicking as it goes into graphics mode but then it freezes with nothing but a white cursor top left of monitor.  Here are my /root/xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log pastebin.ubuntu.com/561289
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: I understand it's not first-person, it's strategy
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: yes is there a terminal code to fix said encoding error?
<nV-server> please please please please please, i am begging, hell I will pay if I must, can someone just please take 5 minutes and just try to help me.
<juniour> ActionParsnip i am pairing via terminal to my mobile and getting error
<upsla> can anybody guide me to working version of ubudsl for ubuntu 10.10.
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: which is why I'm asking if you happened upon a howto or tutorial on a website somewhere to try to get this working
<Gnea> !dsl | upsla
<ubottu> upsla: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<upsla> Gnea:i need help regarding ubudsl.
<nV-server> if I cant be helped, if im screwed then tell me and I can then go back to my boss and tell him, but at the moment I am being given high level answers to a user which have not used ubuntu remotely long enough to even understand what to do
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: We've just taken collectively something like four hours.
<ActionParsnip> juniour: i don't use bluetooth, sorry
<Gnea> upsla: you won't get it by demanding it, sorry.
<juniour> k
<nV-server> KB1JWQ: I am with you, but tell me what have I been told so far?
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: no i didnt use a howto i used terminal install code to make the disc executable and that was pretty much it
<fdsaseemslegit> KB1JWQ:  I like your maths better
<upsla> Gnea:i know that. iam sorry
<nV-server> not to be funny but most people get to "give me the output of fdisk -l"
<nV-server> I do that, and then its "oh no geez, no no you need more experience"
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: We're at the point where in person we'd have asked you long ago to move and let us fix things.  You're not taking the initiative to read the documentation we're providing, and you don't know how to do many things that you'll need to do to fix this.
<upsla> can anybody guide me to working version of ubudsl for ubuntu 10.10.
<fdsaseemslegit> nV-server:  I saw that,  I even smiled once,  if you remember.
<juniour>  nV-server ask the question if anybody here knows then he definetly fix ur problem
<ucenik17> hello
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: it was working fine till a few hours ago so i dont get why its acting up
<Gnea> nV-server: let's keep this in perspective here: we are volunteers, we are not being paid for this. you are being paid and so you're expecting some level of paid competency in this arena, but you're running into a wall because you're not seeing that difference.
<ucenik17> any1 here >
<ucenik17> ... :O
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: ah okay
<ActionParsnip> hi ucenik17, yes there are 1452 users here and 2 bots as far as I can see
<ucenik17> wow awsome
<ucenik17> i didn'
<Ugunsmuris> hi could smb help me with tidylib in python
<nV-server> Gnea: Let me put this into a different perspective. I said I will pay, then you (and other people said) dont do it, esspecially no one from an IRC chatroom
<ucenik17> know that about this chat :O
<nV-server> what I am asking is: "IS this fixable or not"
<ActionParsnip> ucenik17: now you do :)
<Ascavasaion> When I run X -config /root/xorg.conf.new it freezes... my Xorg.0.log file ends with "(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.s0"
<ucenik17> yep.
<nV-server> if not, then im screwed and Ill take what comes my way
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: Most likely yes.  "Can YOU fix it" is the better question.
<ucenik17> for what is this chat ? >
<Ugunsmuris> i installed it with synaptic but python cant import
<ActionParsnip> ucenik17: Ubuntu support ONLY
<gao> how do i type in japanese on ubuntu?
<nV-server> KB1JWQ: I can't. Then ill leave it here
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: Find someone within your neighborhood who knows Linux a bit better than you seem to.
<Jordan_U> nV-server: I have provided you a link telling you what to do. If you have any problem understanding it just ask for clarification.
<ucenik17> we have Ubuntu at scho0l
<c_diam> hello, i'm new to linux, getting "Permission denied" trying to install or configure a program
<ucenik17> :O
<gao> sudo
<Ascavasaion> c_diam: sudo
<nV-server> Jordan_U: Please paste the link
<ActionParsnip> ucenik17: do you have a problem with your Ubuntu OS?
<Gnea> nV-server: you are correct. as for it being fixable, the answer isn't just a simple "yes" because you're unwilling to take the time to follow each step which would likely fix the problem.
<fdsaseemslegit> nV-server: Listen to Jordan_U
<gao> HOW DO I TYPE IN JAPANESE ON UBUNTU
<fisch246> ucenik17, #ubuntu-offtopic is also fun to check out
<ucenik17> No ... >
<benedict> c_diam: you have to put "sudo" infront of what you want to du
<benedict> do
<ActionParsnip> c_diam: to install you will need to prepend the install command with sudo
<fisch246> gao, please don't use all caps
<Gnea> !caps | gao
<ActionParsnip> !caps | gao
<ubottu> gao: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ucenik17> 66.3
<ucenik17> 33..33
<Jordan_U> nV-server: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<gao> ooooooooooh
<juniour> c_diam wt the problem you are getting
<ucenik17> 3..
<gao> !caps |gao
<ubottu> gao, please see my private message
<fdsaseemslegit> ^
<upsla> ubudsl a utility for usb adsl modem. it is not working on ubuntu 10.10.can any body here solve this problem
<c_diam> trying to install with wget -> psyBNC-2.3.2-7.tar.gz: Permission denied
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: okay, have you heard of something called cedega?
<KB1JWQ> Jordan_U: Nice find!
<ActionParsnip> !info ubudsl
<ubottu> Package ubudsl does not exist in maverick
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: no sir
<Gnea> !cedega | Sly_Coyote
<ubottu> Sly_Coyote: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ActionParsnip> upsla: ubudls is not in the repo....
<ucenik17> How can i connect to UBuntu off topic ? :)
<ActionParsnip> ucenik17: type:   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<gao> does the ftp command line program in ubuntu support utf8 filesnames and directories?
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>:so what i should do ?
<nV-server> Gnea: Here is a better description. SEnding me a semi book to read about lvm may improve my ability to understand lvm, yes, but at this stage you also understand the pressure I am under. Most of the linux terminology I also do not understand, so reading an article about the veins in the human heart will not really benefit someone who does not understand the heart.
<ucenik17> thanks
<juniour> c_diam which version of ubuntu you are using
<juniour> ?
<mrmist> nV-server: have you read that link? It's step-by-step
<nV-server> but thank you
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: You can whine, or you can follow the nine steps in Jordan_U's link.
<gao> hi nV-server
<ActionParsnip> upsla: the app you re using isnt supported here as it isnt in the official repos
<nV-server> PLEASE CAN SOMEONE PASTE ME THE LINK
<KB1JWQ> If my job were on the line I know what I'd do.
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: I suggest you check it out - yes, there is a bit of a cost associated with it, so if you have an issue with that, we might be able to get it to work, but there's a chance that it won't, I haven't had much success with many games like that without cedega before, and it's well worth it
<nV-server> i did ask 3 times
<nV-server> well twice now
<gao> !caps | nV-server
<ubottu> nV-server: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nV-server> awesome
<KB1JWQ> nV-server: For the third time, http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<nV-server> yay
<FloodBot2> nV-server: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nV-server> thanks
<gao> !CAPS | NV-SERVER
<ubottu> NV-SERVER: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> upsla: the !adsl factoid you got earlier should help
<KB1JWQ> gao: Please stop.
<gao> ok sorry
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: i thank you for your time and being a great person volunteering your assistance
<ucenik17> lol
<Gnea> nV-server: right, which is why you should read the link and look for the relevent bits
<gao> anyone know how i can type in japanese on ubuntu?
<KB1JWQ> gao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<ucenik17> k , bye bye guys ...
<c_diam> dont know where to find the version, but it's lynx
<fisch246> cya
<ActionParsnip> !jp | gao
<ubottu> gao: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<gao> cool
<Gnea> nV-server: seriously, read the link that KB1JWQ has been so graciously trying to tell you about, it's so easy a caveman could do it
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>:i cannot understand what u said.
<Gnea> nV-server: and if /mnt doesn't exist, just: sudo mkdir /mnt
<ActionParsnip> upsla: the adsl factoid which ubottu gave will help you get it sorted. If the modem is usb based you can run:  lsusb   and websearch the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: you're quite welcome
<Ugunsmuris> #ubuntu-lv
<upsla> <ActionParsnip>:thank u. now i get it.
<Gnea> nV-server: I would expect any competant admin to know how to create a directory after 2 months time.
<scorp007> is it possible to debug the shutdown process, such as some log, to see if anything is causing a hang or slowness?
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: another thing just occurred to me: PlayOnLinux might work http://playonlinux.com
<c_diam> ...so am i supposedd to download them to user@user or to filesystem (= /). And why do i need sudo if they're not on root but on user@user?
<Sly_Coyote> Gnea: i have play on linux already downloaded but i dont know where to go to use it
<Gnea> Sly_Coyote: okay, well while I find something for that, check this site out... it's about 5 years old, but might help get you going: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45407
<hybr1der> how can i find out what file is located at a specific data block?
<nV-server> Gnea: : NEver did I say I was an admin ...
<nV-server> I said I am web developer
<nV-server> who suggested ubuntu as a testserver solution
<llutz_> nV-server: and why do YOU try to recover? its admins job to do
<Gnea> nV-server: the second you install ubuntu into a production realm to use it for any sort of capacity, you immediately become the administrator for that system, whether your title is "web developer" or not
<nV-server> llutz_ and everyone else: Thanks for the URL, it works :)
<ritchie> hello
<nV-server> the drive is now mounted to /mnt
<Cyberfusion> hi
<nV-server> and I can access it
<ritchie> hi
<Jordan_U> hybr1der: What is your end goal?
<Gnea> nV-server: excellent! :D
 * Gnea hands nV-server a beer
<KB1JWQ> Simple as that.
<llutz_> nV-server: back it up, twice, first
<ritchie> I'm happy that my server is linux
<hey> hello! i have a question? how do i compare two folders with rsync from live CD, I would like to compare folder on a local disk and folder on a computer over LAN?
<KB1JWQ> hey: man rsync
<KB1JWQ> hey: There's a dry run flag.
<hey> is rsync -n -avxl src/ tgt/ ok ?
<Jordan_U> nV-server: I recommend you run "sudo touch /mnt/forcefsck" to force a filesystem check at the next boot.
<hybr1der> Jordan_U: i got an error reclaiming a file a specific location and im trying to find out which file it is
<damian> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hi damian
<ritchie> hello
<ritchie> hi
<ritchie> hehe
<pepee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847  <- great
<Jordan_U> hybr1der: What is the exact error and where did you see it? (if it's more than one line use http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<Cyberfusion> is it possible to have ubuntu server schedule access to a separate network interface just for updates?
<damian> Im from Poland.
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sk-ruby>  hi, How to connect mssql from ruby on rails application in ubuntu system ? i am unable to connect the database....any help would be appreciated...
<ritchie> Why does my other computer showed an error when executing a command "startx"?
<damian> thanks ubottu
<ActionParsnip> ritchie: bad xorg.conf file possibly, you should read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<llutz_> ritchie: a secret error?
<ritchie> permission denied
<llutz_> !details  >ritchie
<ubottu> ritchie, please see my private message
<hey> can i install program if i'm on LIVE CD?
<Jordan_U> hey: Yes, as long as you have enough RAM.
<hey> Jordan_U: thnx
<hybr1der> Jordan_U: actually its from osx but i figured i could probably do the same thing there, im trying to resize the disk but theres a file in use and im trying to figure out which one it is
<hey> i hope lucky backup won't take to much RAM
<ActionParsnip> hey: yes, but you are limited by your RAM amount as to how many apps you can install
<Jordan_U> hey: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> hey: the LiveCD runs purely in RAM in a RAMdisk
<Jordan_U> hybr1der: ##mac for OSX questions.
<kienai|gao> does anyone know how i can get a config site in sites-available into sites-enabled?
<Jordan_U> hybr1der: The other option is to boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD and resize the filesystem with GParted.
<rethus> have no radio-channels in tunapie or streamtunner (from shoutcast) anymore. is this a known problem?
<llutz_> kienai|gao: ln -s .....sites-available/site ...sites-enabled/
<rethus> icecast in tunapie still has channels
<timmillwood> Looking for a good but cheap pci or usb wifi card for use with ubuntu, any suggestions?
<kienai|gao> no llutz_.
<Cyberfusion> timmillwood alfa cards are good
<ritchie> I have a problem when executing a command startx to start Backtrack 4. I tried fixvesa but still never showed a good result. If I entered startx, it outputs the last line: xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.
<llutz_> !backtrack > ritchie
<ubottu> ritchie, please see my private message
<Cyberfusion> AWUS036H
<timmillwood> Cyberfusion: thanks
<ritchie> thank you
<hey> how do i compare two folders? one is an a local disc, and other is on a computer connected over LAN?
<Jordan_U> llutz_: Most of the time it's better to use "!factoid | nick" rather than "!factoid > nick" so that the message is displayed in channel rather than in a PM (some people don't like being PMd, and others new to IRC might not notice it at all).
<pragma_> not to mention it makes others wonder what the factoid contained
<llutz_> Jordan_U: | user  spams channel (imho)
<pragma_> they both send one line to the channel
<pragma_> > might cause others to use it in channel just to see what it was
<llutz_> hey rsync -rvcn local/ host:remote/
<juniour> hey how to uninstall ubuntu
<juniour> any help
<jpds> juniour: Format it's partition?
<juniour> i have installed it using usb
<llutz_> pragma_: nope, | user    gives full factoid to this channel, > user just 1 line
<juniour> jpds i cant see the partttion
<pragma_> what, factoids take more than 1 irc line?
<juniour> jpds its on a dual boot
<llutz_> pragma_: the bots answer, not hte factoid itself
 * pragma_ shrugs indifferently.
<nVee> so
<pragma_> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<nVee> im copying the files over, with the hopes and dreams that everything will be working perfectly :)
<Jordan_U> juniour: Assuming you only have one hard drive, within Ubuntu run "sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda". At that point when you boot only windows will boot, with no option for Ubuntu.
 * pragma_ fails to see how that is worse.
<nVee> thanks for everyones help and patience, but I doubt I will return to ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> juniour: how did you install it?
<nVee> I guess you could say 1 less person to worry about giving support to :P
<ActionParsnip> juniour: is it a true install of Ubuntu or some wubi install?
<Jordan_U> juniour: After that you can use an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB to reclaim the space from Ubuntu using System > Administration > GParted.
<hey> llutz_: can you give me an axample of what should be in "host:remote/"
<juniour>  ActionParsnip first i have installed it in my usb using univesral usb install
<rethus> have no radio-channels in tunapie or streamtunner (from shoutcast) anymore. is this a known problem?
<Jordan_U> nVee: Did you see my message about forcefsck?
<llutz_> hey: your remote computer(host) and directory(remote/path/)
<ActionParsnip> juniour: sure but you can install the OS inside windows from the USB, so you havent told us anything
<kashogi> hello i have dell poweredge 1900 with machine exception error system halted what could that be
<nVee> Jordan_U: No I did not
<juniour>  ActionParsnip from usb it give option to install ubuntu in your hard drive
<Jordan_U> nVee: I recommend you run "sudo touch /mnt/forcefsck" to force a filesystem check at the next boot.
<nVee> I may have been disconnected
<ActionParsnip> kashogi: i suggest you test your RAM
<ActionParsnip> juniour: so you booted to the USB from BIOS and installed from there?
<juniour>   ActionParsnip ya right
<Gnea> nVee: glad you were able to follow through with it, and it's understandable... perhaps you may find another use for it and try it again sometime, or perhaps in your spare time at home... and if not, oh well, glad it worked :)
<kashogi> ok action
<hey> llutz_: if i have a computer name Sample, so it shoud be command rsync -rvcn /home/user/someFile/ //NameOfComputer/Windows/file
<juniour>  ActionParsnip i select the option installed alongside other operating system
<llutz_> hey rsync -rvcn local/ /NameOfComputer:/Windows/file
<llutz_> hey rsync -rvcn local/ NameOfComputer:/Windows/file
<ActionParsnip> juniour: if you boot to windows you can delete the Ubuntu partitions, you can then make a new partition and format it NTFS as that is pretty much all Windows likes, you will then need to use your Windows CD to reinstate the bootloader as Grub will not work
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you can ask about the windows bootloader stuff in ##windows
<llutz_> hey: i'm not sure if rsync works with windows-pc not having ssh/rsyncd running
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: An MS style MBR can be written from within Ubuntu as well. "sudo apt-get install mbr; sudo install-mbr /dev/sda".
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: afaik it does need an ssh service running
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: thanks, juniour.listen to the man :)
<juniour>  ActionParsnip i have to reinstall my windows
<ActionParsnip> juniour: no, not at all
<juniour>  ActionParsnip in windows it not sowing me the partition
<hey> llutz_: thnx, it's working
<ActionParsnip> juniour: thats because its ext4 formatted, you will need to use disk manager
<Ormie> Any Python_GUI?
<nVee> Jordan_U: Tell me, how can I restore my working fstab file?
<Abhinav1> I want that video that I am watching should store in tmp folder but it not happening? what to do?
<nVee> or recover it? (get ubuntu to say: "hey this fstab is clearly broken, lets restore it as we created it in the first place")
<kashogi> action will try that
<gaelle_> hi, i have a problem specific to the intel driver in the x-swat repository, where is the chanel i can ask questions about it?
<adil_> hi how to: on terminal runing iso
<ActionParsnip> gaelle_: do they name a channel on the ppa page?
<adil_> sorry my english isn t very well
<kienai|gao>  ... waiting [Wed Feb 02 02:46:22 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<ActionParsnip> adil_: are you running the live CD and want to launch a terminal? Do you want to mount the ISO in terminal?
<kienai|gao> help please? my site isn't working ;_;
<spifff> hi... i'm having a problem with the fglrx driver (installed on via the 'additional drivers' tool) on an otherwise completely fresh mythbuntu 10.10. gdm fails to start up (the screen just flashes about 5 times) and then drops into a super low res text console, but if i run 'startx' from the console X starts no problem. any idea where to look? /var/log/gdm contains just X logs which contain no errors...
<llutz_> kienai|gao: apache-support in #httpd
<Jordan_U> nVee: What did you change in the fstab?
<erUSUL> spifff: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nV-server> Jordan_U: I took this tutorial "the perfect server"
<nV-server> can I paste my fstab in pastebin for you?
<Jordan_U> nV-server: Yes.
<nV-server> http://pastebin.com/4BFeF6eJ
<Switch> Oh NO NO NO
<spifff> erUSUL, it contains no errors as far as i can tell (no 'EE') lines.
<nV-server> If I can restore it to default it would be great!!! :)
<daniel_> anyone know of a way to sync folders?
<llutz_> daniel_: rsync
<nV-server> line 9 I made the changes as per the tutorials "instructions" :)
<adil_> ActionParsnip: my pc on thunor 1.0.0
<erUSUL> spifff: well; i think that's becouse the successfull startx ovewrote the file. can you get a copy of it after the "super low res text console" and before doing startx ?
<nV-server> so on boot it appears that "/" is not mounted and then sends my file system to read-only :)
<adil_> ActionParsnip: sorry Thunar 1.0.0
<erUSUL> spifff: cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.copy
<ActionParsnip> adil_: you didnt answer my qestion
<aum> "help and support" not working...?
<daniel_> llutz, says i already have it how do i use it ?
<fdsaseemslegit> daniel_: man rsync
<aum> Failed to open file '/usr/share/yelp/ui/yelp-ui.xml': No such file or directory ---- this is the message i am getting...
<llutz_> daniel_: read "man rsync"
<ActionParsnip> aum: what is the output of:   file /usr/share/yelp/ui/yelp-ui.xml
<nV-server> soooo, is there a way to restore a fstab file? Perhaps to a working one :)
<aum> let me check
<spifff> erUSUL, ok i just deleted the old logs and rebooted... the Xorg.0.log still looks fine to me... http://paste.ubuntu.com/561326/
<ActionParsnip> adil_: what are you trying to achieve?
<Jordan_U> nV-server: There should be a space between "jqfmt=cfsc" and "0" on line 9.
<daniel_> llutz, thanks :D
<adil_> ActionParsnip: sorry don t understand. my english isn t very well. my
<aum> there is no such directory "ui"
<ActionParsnip> aum: I can give you my vanilla file if it's missing. It's only 4Kb
<adil_> ActionParsnip: mounting
<aum> ok
<Frenk> Hello, I get an error: http://www.vega-msk.ru/catalogue/1553/15029.html Can anyone tell me what it means with EUID etc? Thx
<ActionParsnip> aum: if you run:  sudo mkdir /usr/share/yelp/ui    do you get an error?
<nV-server> Jordan_U: Is that the only error you are noticing?
<aum> it will create a directory ...it should not give any error
<nV-server> I really dont mind restoring it but I dont know how or what needs to go there :)
<ActionParsnip> aum: I suggest you reinstall the yelp package, all the files in that folder are in the yelp package
<aum> how to install it...
<Jordan_U> nV-server: Yes, though there are many mount options there that I don't understand.
<Jordan_U> nV-server: You should always back up configuration files before editing them.
<spifff> /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log says 'gdm-session-worker[2507]: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL: g_value_get_boolean: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_BOOLEAN (value)' failed'
<aum> is that " sudo apt-get install yelp" ?
<ActionParsnip> aum: sudo apt-get --reinstall install yelp
<erUSUL> spifff: the only problem i see is this "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log" but google was not help :/
<pixxi451> Good Morning and Namaste everyone, I have a question....
<thakor> hi
<ActionParsnip> aum: I added the --reinstall bit just in case its already installed
<erUSUL> spifff: what about kernel log ? anything in « dmesg » ?
<pixxi451> hi thakor, how goes?
<nV-server> Jordan_U: Yeah I parroted that down from the tutorial, so, if you feel I can remove anything please let me know and I will do (or, if there is an option to recover or restore the fstab file hells yeah!
<aum> ok
<abhijain> i am  able to hear voice in from skype but my partner cant hear voice of mine. in ubuntu only
<Frenk> Hello, I get an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561327/ Can anyone tell me what it means with EUID etc? Thx (sorry last link was wrong)
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: is the mic muted?
<Jordan_U> nV-server: Wait, I actually misread that. No space is needed there.
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, nop
<pixxi451> I have problems running Grooveshark on Meerkat
<spifff> erUSUL, nothing that looks like a problem... it looks like its just gdm that's the problem
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, i can record voice and hear
<pixxi451> I just installed it and am running it now
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: is the system a branded pc or laptop with built in mic, how does the mic connect to the system, DETAILS
<Frenk> abhijain: had the same problem, are you suing an acer?
<Frenk> abhijain: using*
<pixxi451> I tried downloading the flash plugin but it still isn't working right
<Switch> frenk: suing
<pixxi451> and I try going to the free web radio sites and I still can't get any audio
<Frenk> Switch: already changed :P
<Switch> frenk'
<Switch> frenk: no
<Ascavasaion> I am trying two graphics cards and two monitors, and have edited the /root/xorg.conf.new  When I type X -config /root/xorg.conf.new I hear the monitor clicking as it goes into graphics mode but then it freezes with nothing but a white cursor top left of monitor.  Here are my /root/xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log pastebin.ubuntu.com/561289
<Jordan_U> nV-server: Change line 9 to be this: /dev/mapper/testserver-root /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: can you use http://pastebin.com  to give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep swf;dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep flash             Thanks
<abhijain> Frenk, yeas acer 4710
<spifff> argh... .ICEauthority owned by root in /home/media which gdm is trying to auto-login as....
<spifff> erUSUL, thanks for your help!
<aum> i have installed it...
<aum> but it still not working...
<dimm> how i can remove notification from kopete and another program (kubuntu 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> spifff: autologin as media?
<erUSUL> spifff: :/ you used sudo with graphical apps?
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, yes inbuilt mic in branded laptop acer 4710
<erUSUL> !gksudo | spifff
<ubottu> spifff: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<abhijain> Frenk, any solution
<aum> but this time its not giving error message...
<llutz_> nV-server: shouldn't that used option had been  ....,jqfmt=vfsv0       not jqfmt=cfsv0
<spifff> ActionParsnip, its mythbuntu
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, i used before 5 days but due to some error i removed skype and once again installed it
<Ugunsmuris> utidylib instlled but python can't import
<Ugunsmuris> HELP
<abhijain> Frenk, help
<ActionParsnip> spifff: boot to root recovery mode and chown the file back, then if you quit running gui apps with sudo and use your OS properly, you won't have an issue
<Frenk> abhijain: haha okay you need to install some pulse-audio applications. the problem is that your microphone is "sterio" and you need to change that.
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, HELP
<Ugunsmuris> utidylib instlled but python can't import
<Ugunsmuris> utidylib instlled but python can't import
<Ugunsmuris> HELP
<FloodBot1> Ugunsmuris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijain> Frenk, tell me which applications
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: please don't do that
<spifff> ActionParsnip, just deleted the file via ssh, looks all good now :)
<aum> @ActionParsnip   are you there...
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, not getting
<ActionParsnip> aum: no, i'm not, can't you see me typing to other users?
<amit> m unable to chat via terminal.      my frnd typed  in terminal      cryptcat -nvlp <port_number> -k <password>    and the port he is used is listening
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<nV-server> it could very easily have been
<aum> ok...
<amit> i typed in terminal  netcat -nv <ip_number> <port_number> -k <password>   but it says k comes with l
<nV-server> well, i am going to finish this backup
<Frenk> abhijain: cant remember
<aum> i have one more problem to you...
<ActionParsnip> aum: you now know as much as I do on the issue, the package should have installed the missing files
<nV-server> then i'll restart and hope for the best :)
<ActionParsnip> aum: ask the channel and see what happens
<pixxi451> it keeps telling me I have a flash blocker
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, on command line?
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: can you give the output of the command I gave earlier
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: yes
<aum> very little i thing ...kidding...
<aum> that's think...
<pixxi451> I don't think I did it right AP
<linuxius> hi. I'm looking for a software, which can present my archived documents on the computer in a sorted way. like a wiki for home computer files and internet links.
<amit> In the first machine use
<amit> cryptcat -nvlp <port_number> -k <password>
<amit> and the in the second use
<amit> netcat -nv <ip_number> <port_number> -k <password>
<amit>         but the second machine terminal says k comes with l and we cannot establish connection.how to get rid of this
<FloodBot1> amit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: copy the command I gave to a terminal and press ENTER, then copy the text into a pastebin and give the link here
<miasma> if I want to compile c/c++ programs efficiently, which one would you recommend for me, 64-bit or 32-bit ubuntu? i have a 64-bit quad-core q9550 with 12MB of cache and 8GB dual channel ddr3
<ActionParsnip> miasma: i'd go 64bit due to the RAM
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561333/
<miasma> ActionParsnip: 32-bit ubuntu can't use 8 GB or ram?
<ActionParsnip> miasma: but 32bit + PAE can access 64Gb RAM, depends on your other needs
<ActionParsnip> miasma: yes with PAE it can access 64Gb RAM
<miasma> right
<miasma> ActionParsnip: then why would 64-bit ubuntu be better?
 * abhijain facing problem with skype microphone 
<llutz_> miasma: PAE cannot use chunks >4GB for apps
<jpds> miasma: Live in the future.
<ActionParsnip> miasma: depends on what your needs are, as well as the hardware (mainly printers) attached
<amit> how to chat via terminal using netcat or cryptcat?
<miasma> llutz_: i doubt i compile projects that need more than 4 GB of ram
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: if you run alsamixer in terminal, are all levels cranked and unmuted
<llutz_> miasma: then PAE should be fine for you
<miasma> llutz_: have you any examples of open source applications using more than 4 GB when compiling
<aum> after booting up , in the password window , that password window pops up again and again .   i am completely unable to login. I have to go terminal and type "startx" to login graphically ....
<ActionParsnip> miasma: firefox can and will
<llutz_> miasma: i'm not a dev, but i guess there are
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, i gave you output
<miasma> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: yes, i'm reading it. I asked you a question after that
<Ugunsmuris> ActionParsnip: what could be the problem if after installing utidylib in synaptic python can't import tidylib ?
<pixxi451> AP: http://pastebin.com/4LABggCK
<ActionParsnip> Ugunsmuris: not sure, ask the channel and they may know. don't target people like that unless they reply to the initial question
<pixxi451> I'm sorry I'm such a dummy at this :P
<pixxi451> thanx for all your efforts/help AP :)
<Ugunsmuris> ActionParsnip: ok sry
<Ugunsmuris>  what could be the problem if after installing utidylib in synaptic python can't import tidylib ?
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: copy the command as ONE command and run it, don't break it up
<pixxi451> ahhh ok
<pixxi451> let me try that then
<lrojas> hi all
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: that's why I gave it as one command, because that's what it is
<aum> after booting up , in the password window , that password window pops up again and again .   i am completely unable to login. I have to go terminal and type "startx" to login graphically ....
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: have you ran alsamixer in terminal to check the levels?
<lrojas> i just installed ubuntu on my machine after playing with server version in a VM a couple of days
<timmillwood> lrojas: congrats
<coz_> aum,   one thing to do is ...after logging in or in text console    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    See if anything will update that might fix this
<Fudge> hi, grub2 help. i have maverick instaleld which is what i want to use for grub but mint installed grub also. how can i remove the mint grub and keep ubuntus?
<Ugunsmuris> hello repeating myself  -- what could be the problem if after installing utidylib in synaptic python can't import tidylib ?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: boot to Ubuntu and run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-pc
<llutz_> Fudge: boot maverick, reinstall grub
<aum> yes, my system is fully upgraded ....there is  no problem with that...
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: why have both? Seems excessive
<lrojas> one thing that i found weird is that in server i can choose any password i want ( the password manager just ask me if i am sure ) but in the client i am forced to follow some template for choosing a password
<coz_> aum,   you ran   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as well?
<lrojas> does anybody knows how can i make passwd ignore the "template" is following?
<fdsaseemslegit> Ugunsmuris:  Possibly the Python version you have installed. or you do not have the HTML Tidy  Library installed http://tidy.sourceforge.net/
<lrojas> sorry i forgot to mention i am refering to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: possibly use: sudo -i    then run:  passwd foo   to set the password you want
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  and lud  thanks, that's done. before i was tryign update-grub but guess that didnt do it
<pixxi451> AP: http://pastebin.com/Kp68Kq1W
<pentester> heloo
<pentester> alll
<aum> i think its the problem with my login window package...everything else is working fine....
<aum> let me try the "dist-upgrade" as well...
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: ok, my bad this time. Try:    dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<llutz_> Fudge: update-grub just rewrites grub.cfg but leaves MBR untouched
<Ugunsmuris> fdsaseemslegit: i installed tidy with synaptic also
<lrojas> ActionParsnip: thanks, that worked... just wondering why, and how i can control the passwd template
<pixxi451> should I put those vertical lines in there too?
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index716.html
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: considering it's working and is on the screen for a few seconds, is it worth the effort?
<aum> its giving " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."...
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: so mic boost and fron mic boost are low, can you increase  them?
<Ugunsmuris> fdsaseemslegit: and the cvs is not work
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, i dont have idea how to
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  yes coz im blind and i cant easily choose what it is without counting what ever. but if machine reboots i want a default option not the other. thanks lud  goo
<Fudge> :
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, can you tell me how can i increase
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: I'd have thought using CURSORS was hugely intuitive. Give it a go
<fdsaseemslegit> Ugunsmuris: Have you been here?  http://utidylib.berlios.de/
<aum> please do something...caz i already popped this message yesterday...
<AdvoWork> anyone know how to lock preferences in firefox 4? ive followed the guide, for ubuntu but it wont lock anything..
<bXi> whats the program called that ubuntu uses for opening packed files like .zip ?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: could make the config files read only, the cache folder must be writable though. I've never done this but it makes sense
<coz_> aum,   did you try  gksudo gdmsetup
<coz_> aum,  not sure if that works
<jpds> bXi: file-roller
<ActionParsnip> bXi: fileroller
<iflema> dimm: did ya find it :P  (most) kde apps     settings / configure notifications   or you  mean systemtray icons
<bXi> cheers
<ActionParsnip> bXi: or you can use unp
<aum> no...
<pixxi451> AP: http://pastebin.com/fWfvMYUZ
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, cursor can change ony for master . cant change for mic
<aum> actually i did ...its not the solution ...
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, if you have teamviewer then please come on teamviewer
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lrojas> does anybody has any sugestions for a good gui irc client?
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: I don't use teamviewer and inviting strangers onto your system is a REALLY bad idea
<DJones> lrojas: Probably the most popular would be xchat
<airtonix> XChat
<llutz_> lrojas: xchat, konversation, quassel and lots more
<ActionParsnip> lrojas: I use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, then what can i do. how to increase
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: not sure, are there any bugs logged?
<abhijain> ActionParsnip, i dont think so 5 days before skype is working well but now
<ActionParsnip> abhijain: then I suggest you check
<abhijain> can any body tell me how can i increase front mic boost or mic boost in alsa mixer
<aum> caz_ ActionParsnip ???
<ActionParsnip> aum: sup?
<Chemicalvamp> whats the IRC command to display system spec?
<pixxi451> AP: http://pastebin.com/aXX6tMrq
<aum> unable to login graphically...
<erUSUL> Chemicalvamp: not all irc clients have it
<ActionParsnip> aum: no idea, otherwise I would have answered when you first asked, wouldn't I?
<Chemicalvamp> erUSUL oic, do you by chance know if xchat has it?
<ActionParsnip> Chemicalvamp: you can use lshw-gtk and get system spec
<ranjan> Hi all.
<abhijain> ranjan, hi
<ranjan> i have two machines machine A and B. and both have different IP range . how can i make the two machines communicate
<erUSUL> Chemicalvamp: try it ( not here in this channel ); /sysinfo it was?
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: looks good, you can run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove   to remove the packages the system says are not needed
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, I see the hilarity never ends here
<pixxi451> ok, how do I know which ones to remove?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: doesn't it just :)
<ranjan> abhijain: hi
<erUSUL> ranjan: a router/gateaway have to be as bridge between the two computers connecting the two subnets a routes set up correctly
<coz_> aum,   create another usr and log in with that account... see if it works
<abhijain> ranjan, any idea how to boost mic volume
<ActionParsnip> pixxi451: the oS knows, you just tell it to clean up and it does. Now you only have ONE flash plugin. Close ALL browsers, then when you rerun it, you will have flash
<ranjan> abhijain: check it in the sond prefernce applet
<Chemicalvamp> okay so is there a way for me to set my dual monitors into extended desktop mode instead of clone? i have already installed "ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run"
<pixxi451> kewl, thanx AP
<coz_> aum,   out of curiosity    do     df -h   and pastebin the results
<ranjan> erUSUL: that means my situation is impossible
<ActionParsnip> coz_: oooh I think you got something juicy there dude
<coz_> ActionParsnip,   I hope so... full drive could be one cause   ,,,
<erUSUL> ranjan: why? are they public internet adresses/subnets ? what you describe is something the network admin has to handle no the individual machines
<coz_> ah oh
<ranjan> erUSUL: hm ok
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ranjan> thank you
<gschwepp> hello can i route the input of an keyboard to an file for example? or to /dev/null so it does not work?
<ranjan> erUSUL: is somesort of address rewritng or something possible using iptables???
<erUSUL> ranjan: describe the situation you are in;
<llutz_> gschwepp: cat > foo             then type, end with ctrl-D
<Tobias92> Will at-spi2 be included in natty?
<Chemicalvamp> does anybody know how to set up dual screens?
<coz_> Chemicalvamp,   depends on which video card you hav
<coz_> Cheetobandito,  nvidia?
<Chemicalvamp> ATI radeon HD 6970
<ranjan> erUSUL:    Machine A(10.0.0.1/8)  <----connected to-----> Machine B(192.168.10.1/24)/gw
<coz_> Cheetobandito,  ah darn  I know far too little about ati to help with this however,,, there is the #radeon  channel  if no one here kn ows
<Frenk> Hello, I get an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561327/ Can anyone tell me how to fix it? Its something with EUID and write permissions
<Chemicalvamp> i have already installed the latest proprietary driver, i just have no idea where linux's CCC is
<erUSUL> ranjan: so two private networks; how are they physically connected?
<Chemicalvamp> batalyst controll center*
<gschwepp> llutz_: no it is i made an "usb moving sensor" for an show computer so as soon somebody coming close "space" is hit by an radarsensor. monitor switch on. Then all the time space is pressed. and i want to route this input to an script.
<ranjan> erUSUL: they are physically connected using Ethernet Cable
<erUSUL> ranjan: a crossover cable? directly attached to one ehernet card in each computer?
<rethus> have no radio-channels in tunapie or streamtunner (from shoutcast) anymore. is this a known problem?
<gschwepp> llutz_: sorry that was bad english.
<ranjan> erUSUL: no through a switch
<bdpuk> Hi All, odd question but if i wanted to extract a copy of the ubuntu installation dialog/whiptail scripts from the iso where should i be looking?
<coz_> rethus,  last time I tried streamtuner I had that issue   ,, not sure how it is by default today though
<erUSUL> ranjan: you have to stablish a new private network between the two computers
<ranjan> erUSUL: using the switch?
<rethus> coz_: maybe a serveradress has change ?
<rethus> did u have this problem today?
<Chemicalvamp> coz_ ati can you tell me where the settings are/
<erUSUL> ranjan: they are already using the switch
<coz_> rethus,  that's certainly possible
<fdsaseemslegit> Chemicalvamp:  at a terminal prompt,  type  sudo amdcccle
<airtonix> Chemicalvamp, last time I used the ati control panel in linux, spanning a desktop across two monitors is done exactly the same way you do it in windows
<coz_> Cheetobandito,  no  I dont  but  where you type here  type   /join #radeon   I bet they can help there :)
<erUSUL> ranjan: configure apropiate static ip adresses netmasks in both ends
<airtonix> Chemicalvamp, I assume you've bothered to look in the applications menu ?
<ranjan> erUSUL: oh, i understand. that there should be a machine in between these two machines to introduce them to each other isnt it?
<Chemicalvamp> thanks alot fdsaseemslegit exactly what i wanted
<Chemicalvamp> airtonix i did, but its not there
<erUSUL> ranjan: no; if understood what the situation is; there's no need
<llutz_> ranjan: if those 2 machines are not attached to other networks, why don't you put them in a single subnet?
<fdsaseemslegit> ChemicalVamp:  You are welcome.
<ranjan> erUSUL: i didint understand
<Chemicalvamp> halt
<erUSUL> ranjan: there is no need for a third machine/gw/router
<ranjan> llutz_: so if i use the subnet approach that means my two machines can communicate each other  isnt it?
<pixxi451> ActionParsnip: it worked, Grooveshark is playing my music now thanx so much :)
<Chemicalvamp> oops >.<
<ranjan> erUSUL: then How???? i am in search of that !!!
<llutz_> ranjan: yes, put A into 192.168.10.0/24 too and it should work
<ranjan> llutz_: if a is into 192.168.10.0/24 than that is the same subnet as of B?? isnt it?
<erUSUL> ranjan: i already told you. stablish a third private network ( diffrent form the two the other machines are already in )  between the two computers
<llutz_> ranjan: yes
<llutz_> ranjan: or is there any reason having A in a not connected 10.0.0.0/8?
<ranjan> llutz_: i just wanted it to be on another network
<llutz_> ranjan: why? nonsense if you want to connect those two machines easily
<ranjan> erUSUL: could that be a virtual machine in any of the machines A or B sharing a bridged interface?
<ranjan> llutz_: oh god. i want it to connect, but i want it to be two networks. its not a production env but i am learning things
<erUSUL> ranjan: i understand you have [internet]--[gwA]--(network 10. )--A--[switch]--B--(network 192. )--[gwB]--[internet]
<Ascavasaion> I am trying two graphics cards and two monitors, and have edited the /root/xorg.conf.new  When I type X -config /root/xorg.conf.new I hear the monitor clicking as it goes into graphics mode but then it freezes with nothing but a white cursor top left of monitor.  Here are my /root/xorg.conf.new and /var/log/Xorg.0.log pastebin.ubuntu.com/561289
<erUSUL> ranjan: you need [internet]--[gwA]--(network 10. )--A---[switch]-(some third priv network)--B--(network 192. )--[gwB]--[internet]
<vak> hi all
<vak> is it OK to run tomcat under www-data user on Ubuntu server?
<gebbione> hi all, i am getting a error 127 in zoneminder when probing the webcam, has anyone ever had this problem? The camera works fine in programs like cheese although slow and low quality image
<ranjan> i need [internet] -- [gwA] -- (n/w192.168.0/) -- A [switch] -- B -- (network 10.) thats all
<ranjan> that means i should get internet on B through A
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<llutz_> ranjan: on B: ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.111 netmast 255.255.255.0 up && route add default gw <ip-addr-of-A>
<llutz_> netmask*
<ranjan> llutz_: oh thats a nice idea. a virtual ethernet card
<ranjan> isnt it?
<llutz_> ranjan: yes
<ranjan> llutz_: let me try that
<c_diam> what's a good firewall for ubuntu?
<ranjan> llutz_: and the gateway should be the virtual interface isnt it?
<llutz_> ranjan: A needs ip-forwarding enabled
<plokijuh> a
<plokijuh> can anyone see this message?
<sid> hey
<coz_> c_diam,  iptables    but there are also gui frontends
<erUSUL> !firewall | c_diam
<ubottu> c_diam: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sid> i want help on setting up apache on ubuntu
<c_diam> ty
<plokijuh> !apache | sid
<ubottu> sid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> !lamp | sid
<fdsaseemslegit> plokijuh:  yes
<sid> :(
<plokijuh> fdsaseemslegit: thanks, someone got me banned the other day while i was afk, just checking
<Zaca12> anyone ever experienced the samba issue when trying to connect from windows xp you get an erro saying "the local device name is already in use" ?
<ranjan> llutz_: great man great!!!!
<ranjan> llutz_: it worked.
<ranjan> llutz_: thank you very much. :)
<fdsaseemslegit> plokijuh:  You are welcome.
<llutz_> ranjan: still the question why you don't put "B" into same subnet as "A". different networks only make sense, if they are connected to other machines, not on single PCs
<ranjan> llutz_: actually i am learning postfix mail server :)
<ranjan> and i have a mail server configured on network 192.168.10.0/24 and i want another network
<llutz_> ranjan: whatever postfix has to do with subnetting... :)
<erUSUL> the XY problem... i am doing X but i am asking how to do Y ....
<llutz_> true erUSUL
<ranjan> llutz_: aaah :( :( i am a great fool. this machine is again in the same subnet :(
<erUSUL> whithout actually explain Y that well ;)
<llutz_> ranjan: #postfix is very helpfull
<ranjan> llutz_: sorry llutz_ erUSUL
<xharx> hi, i tried to add a package according to apt-pinnig with sudo apt-get -t natty install gnome-dvb-client, but this line installed the version from maverick. why?
<llutz_> ranjan: your still have a routeing-problem, not a postfix-issue
<ranjan> llutz_: erUSUL sorry, i just knew what big blenders i was asking
<plokijuh> xharx: that should be in #ubuntu+1
<xnixan> hi, how to start ubuntu in command line mode only, without GUI? or and desktop managers?
<jrib> xnixan: forever?
<xnixan> yep!
<erUSUL> ranjan: no problem ;)
<ranjan> erUSUL: llutz_: i was just hoping to have another network to play with my mail server :)
<llutz_> ranjan: postfix-side: just specify all your networks in "mynetworks"
<gebbione> hi all, i am getting a error 127 in zoneminder when probing the webcam, has anyone ever had this problem? The camera works fine in programs like cheese although slow and low quality image
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I wish to find out the DNS server details of my connection, how do I do that ?
<jink> dhruvasagar: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> xnixan: add "text" to your kernel line (use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and be sure to run 'update-grub'; you may also need to edit existing kernel lines in /boot/grub/grub.cfg).  You can read /etc/init/gdm.conf to see why this works
<dhruvasagar> jink: thanks
<ranjan> llutz_: erUSUL anyway thank you :)
<pantitc> hi
<dhruvasagar> jink: is there a way that I manually configure an additional DNS server which is used for all networks ?
<pantitc> i am new in ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> pantitc: welcome
<fdsaseemslegit> ^
<pantitc> i have prob with pptpd
<pantitc> thx
<plokijuh> !enter | pantitc
<ubottu> pantitc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ranjan> bye all :)
<Abhinav1> how can save youtube video in tmp folder.. In my desktop videos were automatically stored there, but in my laptop :(
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: either modify your dhclient.conf or if you use networkmanager, you can specify dns somewhere in the connections-settings
<jink> dhruvasagar: Depends on the system (server, desktop, etc) but adding to that file should work, I guess. :)
<plokijuh> Abhinav1: why not just use a website that downloads the video from youtbe?
<pantitc> i configure pptpd, but as i try to connect to it from windows client, after authentication, it cannot register the host
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: don't modify /etc/resolv.conf, it will be overwritten by other processes
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: I know about using network manager, but in that case I have to manually add the dns server for each connection...I wish to have some sort of global dns server, is there a way ?
<xnixan> jrib, what is the runlevel that will use command line with networking support in ubuntu?
<Abhinav1> but the video should be stored in tmp folder, plokijuh
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: change your dhclient.conf
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: yes I know that /etc/resolv.conf will get overwri
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: ok
<jink> llutz_: Fair enough. :)
<bdpuk> Hi All, odd question but if i wanted to extract a copy of the ubuntu installation dialog/whiptail scripts from the iso where should i be looking?
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: adjust "prepend domain-name-servers" to your needs
<pantitc> any  can help me with pptp plz inform me
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: ok I am checking it out
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: thanks
<pr0ph3t> I have a Nokia N97 phone, I was able to use it as a modem with the usb cable connected, but now for some reason when I connect it in PC Suite mode ubuntu automounts the phone's drives, tries to lock the camera and won't let me connect to internet. Any ideas why? Could something have changed in the DBus configuration perhaps?
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: if you're using /etc/network/interfaces with static-ip, you could specify "dns-nameservers ...." there.
<pantitc> any 1 help me with pptpd plz prompt
<fdsaseemslegit> Hi pr0ph3t.
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: I am not, I am using dhcp only, prepend thing worked like a charm!
<dhruvasagar> llutz_: thanks again :)
<llutz_> dhruvasagar: you're welcome
<fdsaseemslegit> pantitc:  http://piano.rcas.sinica.edu.tw/thhsieh/pptpd  might be some help to you.
<erUSUL> !xy is <reply> You're trying to do X, and you thought of solution Y. So you're asking about solution Y, without even mentioning X. The problem is, there might be a better solution, but we can't know that unless you describe what X is.
<ActionParsnip> pr0ph3t: http://openattitude.com/2010/07/27/tethering-your-nokia-to-ubuntu-via-usb/
<llutz_> erUSUL: sounds confusing :)
<erUSUL> llutz_: well trying to find the less offensive wording ... i could just link this http://mywiki.wooledge.org/XyProblem but that will be against guidelines and CoC ... XD
<DarsVaeda> hey installed typo3 on ubuntu 10.10 but can't find it within localhost/typo3
<llutz_> erUSUL: problem is, that you'll have to show that factoid to 90% of the guys asking stuff here
<erUSUL> llutz_: :) they probably wont add the factoid anyway.
<Zaca12> anyone ever experienced the samba issue when trying to connect from windows xp you get an erro saying "the local device name is already in use"
<nebula> help ! >>>> upstart:
<nebula>   Breaks: libc6 (<2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2) but 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 is to be installed
<nebula> ???
<bonjoyee> nebula: what are you trying to install? what version of ubuntu?
<fdsaseemslegit> nebula:  i have chosen not to install upstart,  I will wait for everyone to break there systems.
<djapers> gak ada orang indonesia y?
<Oer> hi, i have an update, wich will not install and just hang there > http://picpaste.com/update-MO1G0K9o.png i tried sudo apt-get install -f but this does not solve anything > http://paste.ubuntu.com/561356/
<plokijuh> !indonesia | djapers
<ubottu> djapers: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<djapers> how to instal jdk?
<plokijuh> !jdk | djapers
<djapers> y saya dari indonesia
<plokijuh> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Avalarion> hey there, how do I install php 5.2.17 if I installed php 5.3.* yesterday?
<djapers> iya benar?
<plokijuh> !indonesia | djapers
<ubottu> djapers: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<nebula> bonhoffer, fdsaseemslegit  my ubuntu 10.10   ,update last night came and I got this problem
<brahmana> Hi
<brahmana> I am running 10.04
<brahmana> I am seeing http requests from Wget on the local machine in my nginx log
<brahmana> Anyone knows where that is coming from?
<w83> hi
<brahmana> I do not have any automated tests or anything running. I just have nginx (which proxies some calls to my rails app). But I repeatedly see these requests from the local machine itself (127.0.0.1) and user-agent is Wget/1.12
<fdsaseemslegit> nebula:  open synaptic package manager,  and filter for upstart,  see if it is installed.  I
<brahmana> Is this ubuntu specific or something related to the nginx web server?
<fdsaseemslegit> Hello w83.
<peppe> hi at all
<fdsaseemslegit> Hi peppe.
<peppe> I've a problem
<fdsaseemslegit> peppe:  Don't we all.
<w83> I'm having an issue with compiz .. after restart all windows are borderless and need to restart the windows manager .. any ideas ?
<Guest918> I've a problem with the function isinstance
<Guest918>   File "./patch.py", line 39
<Guest918>     if isinstance(file_sync_log,file)
<Guest918> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=7wnggj
<Guest918> fdsaseemslegit,
<Guest918> can you help me?
<fdsaseemslegit> Guest918:  try #python or ##python,  sadly,  programming makes my nose bleed
<Oer> hi, i have an update, wich will not install and just hang there > http://picpaste.com/update-MO1G0K9o.png i tried sudo apt-get install -f but this does not solve anything > http://paste.ubuntu.com/561356/
<fdsaseemslegit> Oer:  open synaptic package manager,  and filter by upstart.  check the box and click apply,  you will see why it is not applied.
<deitarion> Is there a simple (don't need easy, just low-drudgework) way to filter the output of "dpkg --get-selections" down to only the stuff not pulled in by dependencies? (I'm looking for functionality analogous to copying Gentoo's /var/lib/portage/world file, which doesn't list stuff pulled in by deps)
<erUSUL> Oer: can you do « LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install -f » so we see the error messages in english ?
<Synaptic> hello, where i have to put the folder .conkyrc   for start it?
<erUSUL> Synaptic: in ~/
<abhijain> webcam is not working in ubuntu 10.10 today. before two day it was working fine .
<erUSUL> Synaptic: home folder
<Synaptic> erUSUL, and for start it what is the command?
<Oer> i have a look, fdsaseemslegit
<Oer> erUSUL it gives me  '0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.'
<nebula> fdsaseemslegit,  Do not stand there and give it to upgrade wants to remove half a packet
<fdsaseemslegit> !info |upstart
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon. In component main, is required. Version 0.6.6-4 (maverick), package size 185 kB, installed size 644 kB
<erUSUL> Synaptic: maybe conky &
<abhijain> erUSUL, webcame issue
<erUSUL> Oer: can you paste the whole thing ?
<erUSUL> abhijain: does not work in cheese? or in a specific app ?
<Oer> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561361/
<erUSUL> Oer: ok; i can figure out; the first message is the following pavkage was installed automatically and is no longer needed use « sudo apt-get autoremove » to uninstall it or some such
<erUSUL> Oer: did you do that?
<gidas> Good day
<Oer> erUSUL, yes i did, nothing changed
<Avalarion> ~ $ whereis php
<Avalarion> php: /usr/bin/php /usr/share/php /usr/share/man/man1/php.1.gz
<Avalarion> ~ $ whereis php5
<Avalarion> php5: /usr/bin/php5 /etc/php5 /usr/lib/php5 /usr/share/php5 /usr/share/man/man1/php5.1.gz
<FloodBot1> Avalarion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Oer: Aanbevolen means?
<Avalarion> I don't understand that, there is no package php O.o
<erUSUL> Avalarion: and¿? what is the problem
<Oer> erUSUL aanbevolen - reconmended
<Avalarion> php5 is Version 5.2.* php is Version 5.3.*... I don't want to have 5.3 and am not able to remove it O.o
<Avalarion> because there is no package namend php
<esing> Hey
<jrib> Avalarion: how are you determining "php is Version ..."?
<esing> How can I set my Display light?
<erUSUL> Oer: paste the output of --> LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> Avalarion: dpkg -S /usr/bin/php will tell you what package provides that file
<esing> (I dont want that my display turns darker automatically after 15 sconds)
<Avalarion> jrib: cool, now both is 5.3.5... O.o
<Oer> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561362/
<Avalarion> ~ $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/php == dpkg: /usr/bin/php nicht gefunden.
<Avalarion> ~ $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/php5 == php5-cli: /usr/bin/php5
<erUSUL> Oer: sorry... run this again « LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get upgrade » ...
<esing> SOBHANE ALLAH
<Avalarion> erUSUL: is there a easy way to go back to 5.2? It is still not more in my sources...
<erUSUL> Avalarion: what version of ubunt ?
<erUSUL> Avalarion: what version of ubuntu ?
<Oer> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561363/
<Avalarion> erUSUL: 10.7
<erUSUL> Oer: do « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<erUSUL> Avalarion: 10.04 ? or 10.10 ?
<Avalarion> 10.4 sry, got wrong on my numpad
<Oer> erUSUL just found out there are 2 more in #Ubuntu-nl with the same issue, i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now
<Oer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561364/
<Avalarion> apt-cache showpkg php5 shows only 5.2.6 O.o
<erUSUL> Oer: how lng has been this happening ?
<Narc> Hello all. This isn't really a support question, but I thought I'd ask you folks. I'm a long time Firefox fan, but I gave Chromium a try and really like the speed and minimalism. I wonder what you think about it privacy and technically wise. Thanks. (Not trolling intended)
<Oer> erUSUL, i noticed it yesterday
<erUSUL> Avalarion: i have 10.04 installed and the only version mentioned is 5.3.2 are you sure you had 5.2 at some point ?
<Avalarion> erUSUL: yep, but with a modified source.list
<Avalarion> erUSUL: removing and installing does not solve anything...
<erUSUL> Oer: could be slow mirroring; some needed package is not still mirrored to nl mirrors so the package that depends on it is help back... all that may be needed is to wait a few hours or a day
<erUSUL> Avalarion: modified source.list ? a ppa with php5.2 for 10.04 or what?
<erUSUL> Avalarion: this are unsupported configs ...
<erUSUL> those*
<Oer> erUSUL oke, i wait for another day to see what is happening, is it a depencie missing ?
<erUSUL> Oer: another option is to change mirrors to see if that is the case ...
<Avalarion> erUSUL: sorry^^. PHP 5.3 was no option... "Richte php5 ein ( 5.2.6...)" php -v "PHP 5.3.5.0" O.o I am not understanding this, I want my gentoo back!
<SamuraiAlba> How can I get rid of that blasted MMIO region error?
<erUSUL> Avalarion: do « LC_ALL=C apt-cache policy php5 » paste the ouput
<erUSUL> in a pastebin
<timmillwood> Debian Vs Ubuntu, is there really much difference for a server?
<erUSUL> timmillwood: package versions; release schedule.
<jrib> timmillwood: ubuntu LTS will give you 5 years support on the server from canonical
<timmillwood> not biased here anyway though. :D
<Oer> erUSUL, found a bugreport, same issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/711601 see #6 libc-bin 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.2 was moved from proposed to updates, It's only a question of time, now, before it hits all the mirrors.  ( so i have a coffee )
<happyaron> how to sort out mails with attachments using mutt?
<WeThePeople> what does 'pae' stand for
<banoz> hi
<happyaron> WeThePeople: Physical Address Extension, IIRC
<erUSUL> Oer: ok
<WeThePeople> thx
<banoz> is it normal that compiling a software even if it occupies 1 MB  and I have 20 MB on tmp the system tells me that I have not enough free space
<banoz> or better, is normal that it compiles the stuff on /tmp?
<happyaron> I prefer to compile stuff in a subdirectory in my $HOME
<happyaron> but you'll get better performance in /tmp if you put it on a reasonable sized tmpfs
<Younder> ubuntu store didn't work for me. I never got the confirmation email given the 6 digit code. so I couldn't complete the registration.
<ganeshiva> Hello world
<Younder> It did manage to give me a mail saying that no such confirmation had been entered.
<ganeshiva> can someone help me "Skype Installation" for UBUNTU 10.10
<happyaron> Younder: you may choose another email service provider and try again, it might be dropped into SPAM
<ganeshiva> Is Skype Available for ubuntu 10.10??
<inveratulo> good morning folks!  so I'm getting this recurring problem in 10.10 where my gnome panels become unresponsive.  my task applet will show the open windows, but when i try to click on an icon it will bring a different window to the foreground.  Any idea what might be causing this?
<|Long|> i just re-load 10.10 OS after all done and reboot now it stuck at blank screen can someone plz help?
<sacarlson> ganeshiva: yes skype works on 10.10 , I think it just requires adding the skype repository and install the skype package
<erUSUL> !skype | ganeshiva
<ubottu> ganeshiva: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Narc> Hello all. I've downloaded Firefox 4 beta from Mozilla because I don't want to use the PPA but font rendering is terrible. Anyone can help ?
<happyaron> Narc: extract it and double click on the file named "firefox"
<Narc> happyaron :  Yes, thanks. I know how to launch it. My question was about font rendering, it looks terrible and don't follow antialiasing settings.
<Narc> Anyone knows how to fix font rendering in Firefox 4  beta ? Maverick. Thanks.
<supe> How do I unmount my disc without ejecting? - Would preferably want this option on right-click...
<snpresent> hello
<ganeshiva> hello world again
<ganeshiva> "Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<snpresent> ubuntuone trouble
<ganeshiva> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ganeshiva> is only available from another source
<ganeshiva> E: Package 'skype' has no installation candidate"
<FloodBot1> ganeshiva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> Narc: try this and tell me if it works http://ubuntusite.com/fix-get-best-firefox-font-linux/
<ganeshiva> I get this error when I try to install SKYPE
<Narc> sacarlson : Thanks. I already have Microsoft fonts installed.
<enriq> hello. I want to upgrade my 10.04 to 10.10 but the upgrade fails because it cannot calculate the upgrade. I guess it's because I have newer versions of some stuff, notably from https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/ what can I do?
<Vendetta> good day people
<snpresent> my date has gone in ubuntu one,any one canhelp?
<NixGeek> ganeshiva: di you have a 32 or 64 bit system?
<sacarlson> Narc: I have a custom compiled firefox 3.6.9 I didn't note any problems with fonts,  can you just copy the ~./mozilla directory from the previose firefox install to fix it?
<snpresent> 32
<Vendetta> can anyone assist me with getting browser exploitation framework . I have followed instruction but when i try and open the site via my browser i get a download popup
<Vendetta> i have ubuntu 10.10 with apache2 running with functional php5
<NixGeek> ganeshiva: try downloading skype from their website, here are links for 32bit: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32 and 64bit: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<vak> www-data?
<sacarlson> Vendetta: I've seen other people come here with this same problem, it must be the method of install for apache2, mysql, php .  it ends up that the appache2 configs are messed up
<JetBoyJetGirl> whats a good linux program that is analogous to WinAmp?
<Vendetta> serious man?
<gidas> ;D
<JetBoyJetGirl> for radio stations, streams, etc.
<Vendetta> that sucks
<gidas> theres no analogue to winamp.. just use vine, and emulate that
<Vendetta> it could be something with apache2 this i believe but not with php. i tested it to ensure
<snpresent> hello,how to contact canonical developesr？i mean ubuntu one developers,i have a big trouble.
<Vendetta> I am guessing your telling me to check the apache website right?
<erUSUL> snpresent: #ubuntuone or #ubuntu-one exist
<Vendetta> again
<sacarlson> Vendetta: I've installed appache2 and the others many times I can't duplicate your problem so I'm not sure how it's caused
<snpresent> thanks
<sacarlson> Vendetta: I'm asking how did you install those packages?
<Narc> sacarlson: Thanks, I'll try that, but won't a .mozilla directory from 3.6 be incompatible with Firefox 4 ? Maybe compiling would fix font rendering...
<snpresent> nobody,in #ubuntuone,any one can explain this
<bullgard4> Do I need to buy a new harddisk? smartctl prints: "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1; Num  Test_Description  Status  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error; # 1  Extended offline Completed: read failure  20% 13503  125818723" (see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ )
<n2j3> hello
<sacarlson> Narc: good point,  I'm not sure,  keep a backup of the original to be sure you can return it back the way it is before you try it
<prueba> jose123
<andreas___> hey n2j3
<sacarlson> Narc: I know I wanted all my setings the same so I just overwrote the dir as far as I can remember,  but that was moving not to far from the version I was already running
<mfilipe> my ubuntu is losting the ambience theme after I restart. anyone knows how I fix that?
<snpresent> any one can contact ubuntuone developer，any body can help me？
<Narc> sacarlson: Sure. :) Thanks for the help. I think FF4 already uses the FF3 .mozilla folder in fact. The same profile is used when launching FF4.
<edwardteach> has anyone here bricked there pc doing a bios replacement ?
<snpresent> nobody know about ubuntuone?
<n2j3> snpresent: know what exactly?
<andreas___> n2j3, hey
<andreas___> got to go
<snpresent> ubuntu one eat my files,not give them back to me,that is how ubuntu one works?
<enriq> how can I know all installed packages that come from a given repository?
<ganeshiva> <NixGeek> thank you
<sacarlson> edwardteach: no but I thought I bricked a linksys router that way,  I found a sequence that could be done to recover it,  I hope you bios ends up the same way
<ganeshiva> I use external HDD it takes long TIME to BOOT
<banoz> happyaron, sorry for the delay
<banoz> I was on the phone
<mfilipe> how do I do to see the messages that shows in boot process?
<banoz> so it's possible to compile the stuff in the home directory?
<sacarlson> Narc: so you saying if you move the now .mozilla setting to ff3 you won't have this problem with fonts?  I have a different problem with fonts when I have certain sites open on firefox my fonts in wireshark are mest up,  I wonder if you have something like that in reverse
<gschwepp> Does anyone know how to pipe the wohle keyboard input ? so you cannot type with the keyboard anymore?
<inveratulo> gschwepp: maybe you should back up and explain what you're trying to do instead of asking how to implement a flawed solution
<sacarlson> gschwepp: is this for just one application?
<Narc> sacarlson: No, I'm saying that when you launch FF4 it uses the same profile and the same .mozilla folder that FF3 created. The font rendering problem is still there.
<edwardteach> sacarlson,  i get a message your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections when i log in cli !  cheched it out and my bios has not the options available to fix it !
<sacarlson> Narc: ok
<n2j3> hi gord :)
<sacarlson> edwardteach: I don't recall ever seeing any such mesage,  when did it start?
<gschwepp> inveratulo: I made an radar moving sensor of an keyboard, to get monitor back from screensaver by movement. But now it always prints space on movement. Thats not what i want so i try to pipe all /dev/modifiedkeyboardid to /dev/null
<gschwepp> or to anything else. but i shouldnt be able to write anymore. thats the most important!
<gschwepp> In case you open firefox and press space all the time you see what i want to get rid of.
<edwardteach> sacarlson, its always been there i know that flashing the bios is not for the faint hearted so ive always put it off
<Chemicalvamp> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Zuhaitz>  I am having problems for 11.04 usb install, with loop filesystem. cannot mount /dev/loop0 Any help?, thanks
<ganeshiva> recommend a Good Firewall for Ubuntu
<Fuchs> ganeshiva: why do you need one, first?
<sacarlson> edwardteach: when you say you see this in cli,  I assume you just open a terminal like gnome-terminal,
<Fuchs> ganeshiva: in general you can use iptables with any frontend available to it, but for a desktop / notebook pc a firewall is not needed
<Fuchs> ganeshiva: you should turn off unneeded listening services instead, better than any firewall.
<sacarlson> ganeshiva: I agree with Fuchs, should just close unneded listiners
<edwardteach> sacarlson,  no when i ctrl alt F1 into the machine
<aflaouras> hello guys! i wanna run the command mogrify to convert some files (*.bmp) to jpg
<aflaouras> but i want to do it in every directory and subdirectory
<jrib> aflaouras: use find with -exec
<sacarlson> edwardteach: ok, so maybe it's also seen in the kernel logs
<aflaouras> #find /home/aflaouras/Desktop/unicosmetics/υλικο\ website/ -name '*.bmp'|while read line; do mogrify -format jpg
<aflaouras> i try this
<sacarlson> edwardteach: I'm not sure if it's a repeating event or just a one time at boot event,  if it repeats I would look deeper into it
<ubuntu_user0> Can I ask for help regarding Ubuntu here?
<edwardteach> sacarlson,  it not that much of a problem my laptop is still functional  kernel logs well i have checked but dont notice errors !
<sacarlson> !ask ubuntu_user0:
<ganeshiva> <fuchs> I  want to monitor the Traffic
<Fuchs> ganeshiva: for that you don't need a firewall, you can use tools like wireshark or tcpdump instead
<Fuchs> or even nettop / iftop
<Slayer> Hi Guys
<ubuntu_user0> Does anyone know if there is a specific driver or a way to get the following wireless card working in ubuntu "2x2 11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half Mini Card Adapter " (this is what Windows 7 reports it as). Thanks for any help!
<sacarlson> ganeshiva: of a single ip?  wireshark?
<aflaouras> thanx jrib the solution was : find test -name '*.bmp' -exec mogrify -format jpg {} ';'
<sacarlson> ganeshiva: I also use iptables to monitor trafic or keep accounts on the kinds of trafic of ip and users and ports
<jrib> aflaouras: yep!
<gschwepp> Is there no way to pipe all keyboard input?
<Slayer> I have a general question.. I gave my 250 GB HD to my friend for few days.. Now when he returns that to me, I finde a folder named " Found.000". I know this question is not related to this forum but wanted to know, is this folder created becos he ran some recovery tool??
<gordonjcp> Slayer: have a look and see what's in it?
<aflaouras> gracias from Greece jrib !!! Thanx for the help ! I to render your help one day!
<jrib> aflaouras: no problem
<aflaouras> :)
<Jibadeeha> Slasher`, aren't they the result of chkdsk ?
<Jibadeeha> http://techsalsa.com/what-are-found000-folders-and-why-are-they-created/
<seemawn> s i
<seemawn> sry, wrong window. hi
<seemawn> :)
<gordonjcp> Slayer: if you're *that* worried, run dban on it ;-)
<Jibadeeha> Slasher`, did you have deleted porn on it before ?
<qqq> - -
<sacarlson> gschwepp: I've used cli programs that would use to drive keyboard events that I would point at windowed applications,  but I don't think that's what you want
<Slayer> gordonjcp- I have too many files that is named as "FILE0000.CHK,FILECHK0001.CHK AND THE LIST GOES ON.. TILL 8. now there is one file that is a video..
<ubuntu_user0> Is there a driver for a "2x2 11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN PCI Express Half Mini Card Adapter" for Ubuntu? The card is in a lenovo x100e (thinkpad).
<gschwepp> sacarlson: no :/ i just want the keyboard input piped to what ever not shown on screen. so if i type to firefox it shouldnt go there with this specific keyboard
<gordonjcp> Slayer: sounds like chkdsk
<Zaibach333> hey
<lambrz> hello, i installed ubuntu on win vista machine. now i can't access win anymore. what to do?
<gordonjcp> Slayer: tbh simply doing "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<whichever disk you want to wipe>" will get rid of any data on it, with no hope of ever recovering it ;-)
<sacarlson> gschwepp: you can change focus of the keyboard to another application or window
<gordonjcp> Slayer: do not do that, unless you're entirely sure you're aiming it at the right drive
<gschwepp> sacarlson: how?
<lambrz> i selected "install running alongside other os" or smth like that
<Slayer> gordonjcp-  Yeah but I wanted to share some of the data
<Zaibach333> lambrz I'm no pro in the area of grub2, but I was just working on it. what you might want to look for is someone or a forum post talking about adding or updating your grup
<sacarlson> gschwepp: well you just click on another window that changes focus,  how do you want to control it from cli?
<gschwepp> sacarlson: actually i'd prefer sending a permanent stream of space to /dev/null that would be the best solution
<Zaibach333> sudo update-grub might help
<Slayer> but the data which was personal to me I ihad don a Cut and paste. So can that be recovered???
<sacarlson> gschwepp: I don't understand how sending a stream to /dev/null has anything to do with the keyboard
<Scottski> guys I am trying to mount a drive after pulling apart my PC and replugging it in internally a drive wont mount
<lambrz> ok thx i'll try sudo update-grub
<gschwepp> sacarlson: Did you read what i made? And what its good for?
<sacarlson> gschwepp: no how far back would I have to read to see it?
<Zaibach333> maybe someone can help me get rEFit to only display one loader for ubuntu
<Zaibach333> any mac users?
<gschwepp> sacarlson: i build from a keyboard a motion sensor. it should get my computer back from screensaver if somebody is getting near. Now i it is the case my sensor presses space.
<inashdeen> i have a big problem. it says no init. and its a BSOD!
<gschwepp> sacarlson: so i get my monitor back. i dont want to have space pressed all the time
<gschwepp> sacarlson: or not realised from my system all the time
<inashdeen> anyone?
<AbhijiT> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<daxt> Guys  can somebody teach me how to install Intel VGA driver in ubuntu 10.10
<Zaibach333> inashdeen whats the issue? I'm limited but I could tell you if I can help
<jayvee> daxt: It is already preinstalled, and will work out of the box.
<vooze> did you try google first?
<sacarlson> gschwepp: can't you just disable the screen saver?
<gordonjcp> Slayer: wipe, then copy on the data you want to share
<daxt> jayvee , i have Nvidia Card and Intel VGA onboard , and Nvidia card stopped working and now i am running on Intel VGA onboard , its where the driver is not preinstalled :(
<gschwepp> its a show computer that should use screensaver if noone is near it . so monitors are not on 24/7
<jayvee> I am refactoring the Ubuntu 10.04 live CD, and would like to include the latest kernel so (1) I have the latest kernel, and (2) so that two kernels (the one from the latest iso, and then the latest from the archive) don't get installed to the disk. To do this, I need a way to recreate the /casper/initrd.lz file (which differs greatly from the initramfs in /boot), but that is completely undocumented. Does anybody have any idea which direction I shoul
<gordonjcp> Slayer: tbh if he's that good a friend, why are you holding out on him?  Share your pr0n!
<jayvee> daxt: That hardware configuration is not well supported at all by any operating system other than Windows. There may be a BIOS option to change the default video card, but other than that, I can't recommend much.
<sacarlson> gschwepp: ok I get the idea,  can it hit another key or maybe temp remap keyboard so space isn't space
<jayvee> daxt: My simple advice is not to purchase laptops with dual GPUs. Bad idea.
<ganeshiva> how to use wireshark the interface is empty <sacarlson>
<daxt> jaywee , mine is a desktop , not a laptop :(
<jayvee> ganeshiva: Either run wireshark as root, setuid dumpcap as root, or use setcap to add capture permissions to dumpcap.
<sacarlson> ganeshiva: you have to run wireshark as a sudo user  so gksudo wireshark
<gschwepp> sacarlson: fkrst
<jayvee> daxt: The NVIDIA card is an AGP/PCI-e card, and the Intel card is integrated, right? Well, just remove the NVIDIA card physically, and everything will switch over.
<gschwepp> sacarlson: first idea does not work because some programs are very unhappy about pressing random keys but the second one is quite interesting.
<jayvee> daxt: If you have bastardised your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you may need to remove it, if you have hardcoded the NVIDIA driver in there.
<endomafrendo> Hi there, I have a question regarding the network manager and the nm-applet. After a GPU crash I got the message, that my wired interface were "not managed". I edited the /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf by changing the [ifupdown] managed property to true. Now the wired network works, however the nm-applet refuses to run. any suggestions? Thanks in advance!
<sacarlson> gschwepp: cool, now you need to find a way to temp remap keyboard with a cli method
<soreau> jayvee: You dont compile xorg.conf, its just a configuration file
<jayvee> daxt: "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" should get you a working display on almost any hardware configuration out there (no guarantees as to hardware acceleration, but getting a picture at all is more important)
<daxt> jayvee,  i have already removed the PCI-E card , but i have to enter into ubuntu in fail safe mode
<jayvee> soreau: please tell me where I implied compilation of the xorg.conf file. (Hint: I didn't.)
<aguitel> endomafrendo, you are in ubuntu?
<soreau> jayvee: You said hardcoded
<jayvee> soreau: lrn2english
<bazhang> jayvee, thats enough
<gschwepp> sacarlson: yeah. but i wonder why i cannot pipe my keyboard device.
<jayvee> bazhang: hey I'm just bored waiting for a response to my question. ^
<bazhang> jayvee, then remain civil please
<jayvee> bazhang: no
<soreau> -_-
<gschwepp> sacarlson: cat /dev/input/by-id/[mydevice] | /dev/null would be the most easiest thing.  i wrote 3 keylogger today ;) but i wanted no output ... thats so unfair
<sacarlson> gschwepp: well you can change focus to window that does nothing so that would also work using something i think like xautomation
<endomafrendo> bump... anyone on my network problem?
<endomafrendo> aguitel> yes
<endomafrendo> @aguitel yes, it is a 10.04
<endomafrendo> now i killed the nm-applet and started it from the console
<ganeshiva> thank you <sacarlson> and others
<endomafrendo> the message is: ** (nm-applet:3156): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<karma_police> i have a problem.. my usb hdd keeps unmounting and remountig itself causing the folder to open randomly.. anyone ever had this problem? running 10.10 with a seagate 1.5 usb hdd
<sacarlson> ganeshiva: also look at wmctrl
<endomafrendo> the nm-applet seems to be running, however, it is not showing in the notification area (which i now explicitely added once again)
<endomafrendo> @karma_police had the same problem with iomega drives. changed to better usb cables and everything went fine
<inashdeen> zaibach333: it says no init
<delinquentme> so im having issues getting ubuntu to connect up to a router .. i just reset the router box and .. its hardwired right into it .. without any luck... is there a way to initiate a search for new networks?
<Zaibach333> inashdeen what says no init
<sacarlson> delinquentme: so your wired in and don't get auto connect to work to this router?
<inashdeen> zaibach333: my computer, i am using maverick,installed side by side to windows in my compaq
<sacarlson> delinquentme: wifi?
<Zaibach333> inashdeen you cant load into windows?
<hihihi100> im trying to use rhythmbox media player to play a bbc radio stream, but when I try i only get that The requested plugins are: text/uri-list decoder, what do I have to do?
<A_J> bazhang here ?
<delinquentme> sacarlson, first statement:correct .. no this is a wired connection to a linksys router
<inashdeen> zaibach333: grub is working, i can load into windows, but cant get into ubuntu
<Zaibach333> oh
<lambrz> vista crash after ubuntu 10.10 (maverick) install / dual boot. -> sudo grub didn't help.
<Zenger> I have installed lampp it's working fine and stuff like that. But i hate that I must run sudo /opt/lampp lampp and enter my password each time . Can I create an link so that it makes su mypass and then runs the lampp and doesn't require my password .. ???? maybe a bash script..
<fdsaseemslegit> karma_police:  I was going to mention that it sounds like a connection problem with your USB port.  Make sure the USB cable connections attach firmly.  You might also want to unspecify automounting of removable media.
<delinquentme> sacarlson, i get a light on the router front .. confirming that i've plugged in a connection .. and nothing on ubuntu
<jrib> Zenger: you should delete lampp.  Then use the repositories to install a proper lamp stack (see ubottu)
<bazhang> Zenger, install lamp from repos no need for /opt/
<jrib> !lamp > Zenger
<ubottu> Zenger, please see my private message
<sacarlson> delinquentme: do other systems that plug into this same wire work?  what is seen with the command ifconfig ?
<Zaibach333> inashdeen the way I know how is to load the ubuntu live disk and do some console comands to get grub back up and working.
<Zenger> ubottu: where can I get the repos ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zaibach333> inashdeen is it crashing?
<bazhang> Zenger, read the bot link
<delinquentme> sacarlson, just a listing for  " lo "
<jrib> Zenger: read the private message he sent y ou
<karma_police> how do i unspecify?
<Zaibach333> lambrz so it doesnt boot or it crashes?
<delinquentme> sacarlson, let me try getting this laptop into it brb
<karma_police> how do i edit the fstab?
<fdsaseemslegit> ubottu:  you are more than a bot.  You are our friend.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inashdeen> zaibach333 there is no wrong with grub, but i can try. crashes like how, it is a blach screen of deatd
<sacarlson> delinquentme: that's not good,  you should see eth0 or more than just lo
<enriq> how can I know all installed packages that come from a given repository?
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  open your synaptic package manager and create a custom filter.
<A_J> bazhang hey mate, gt a bit of an issue.. ubuntu randomly freezes and i'm forced to restart.. also i have to power on in 10mins, else i don't see the bios.. any clue why ?
<Zaibach333> inashdeen was it working before?
<lambrz> vista starts to load but stops before logging or anything. i get only emachines (my comp) recovery tool, which only lets me to choose exit -> reboot
<karma_police> how do i open /etc/fstab in terminal?
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  you might need to have some form of regular expression knowledge to finely tune your custom filter
<sagaci> With nano
<erUSUL> karma_police: to see it? to edit it?
<karma_police> both
<karma_police> edit
<sacarlson> delinquentme: I'm not sure how you would send it but should look at sudo lspci to see if a device is seen for network
<fdsaseemslegit> karma_police:  type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<sagaci> And sudo
<karma_police> i know it is gksudo something
<sagaci> Or gksudo gedit
<inashdeen> zaibach333: of course, it worked, i cant really understand how it happen, it is something about forcefully pull out a thumb drive out of my system, which i had nver install ubuntu inside, but long time ago, it got puppy linux which i had cleaned
<sacarlson> delinquentme: better yet try sudo lshw and see if you see anything network and see if it has a driver attached to it
<Zaibach333> lambrz sounds like a windows issue, did you shut down wierd
<fdsaseemslegit> or your editor of choice I suppose >_>
<enriq> thanx fdsaseemslegit
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  you are welcome,
<Zaibach333> inashdeen your issue sounds like a windows one too :/
<A_J> bazhang hey mate, gt a bit of an issue.. ubuntu randomly freezes and i'm forced to restart.. also i have to power on in 10mins, else i don't see the bios.. any clue why ?
<krish> guys, I am getting ERROR:  Cannot get ecryptfs version, ecryptfs kernel module not loaded? on using ecryptfs-setup-private
<fdsaseemslegit> krish:  Do you mean encryptfs?
<ganeshiva> recommend a "visual paradigm" for ubuntu 10.10
<lambrz> did the shutdown correctly, then installed ubuntu. now when i choose in boot to run vista, there starts a weird (grub?) loading for windows, then vista's own, then weird grey screen, then vista again and stop
<bazhang> A_J, please ask the channel; if someone knows they will answer
<Fuchs> ganeshiva: umbrello
<A_J> kk bazhang
<Fuchs> ganeshiva: or visual paradigm, there is a linux version
<A_J> hey all, gt a bit of an issue.. ubuntu randomly freezes and i'm forced to restart.. also i have to power on in 10mins, else i don't see the bios.. any clue why ?
<sacarlson> ok I got to go drink some beer, if anyone calls on me tell them to pm me and I'll get back to them later or feel free to help them if you can, thanks been fun
<krish> fdsaseemslegit, ecryptfs
<Zaibach333> lambrz was it working before you put ubuntu on aswell
<superproxy> hey guys
<superproxy> do you know how to use usenet?
<karma_police> my usb hdd keeps remounting itself.. iknow the connection is good... it will remount itself and the folder will pop up and get in the way.. 10.10 with a seagate 1.5.. it does this on two separate computers running ubuntu
<Zaibach333> lambrz sorry I got that backwards
<AdvoWork> how can i lock preferences in minefield?
<krish> does kernel 2.6.32-311-ec2 have ecryptfs support
<A_J> any1 read my question'
<Zaibach333> lambrz so ubuntu isnt working?
<lambrz> ubuntu is, can't run vista
<charlesmoulliard> My ubuntu 10.10 (DELL Latitude E6510) has suddenly shutdown and when it starts I get the following message (failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot) and xserver cannot be restarted. IT was working before since a couple of weeks
<lambrz> i'm on ubuntu now
<bullgard4> Do I need to buy a new harddisk? smartctl prints: "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1; Num  Test_Description  Status  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error; # 1  Extended offline Completed: read failure  20% 13503  125818723" (see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ )
<Guest30588> salut
<Guest30588> $
<ganeshiva> <Fuchs> thanks
<Zaibach333> lambrz ouch, and it was working before you put ubuntu on?
<Guest30588> lol
<lambrz> yes
 * Guest30588 fait caca !
<fdsaseemslegit> krish:  okie doke,  http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-590081-ecryptfs-utils-ecrypt-setup-private-says-error-cannot-get-ecryptfs-version-ecryptfs-kernel-module-not-loaded-help-199527381.html
<Zaibach333> lambrz did you use a custom partitioning?
<karma_police> how do i find my mounted hdd's so i can edit them in ftsab?
<ganeshiva> is this IRC uses <IGMP protocol> what is it used for exactly
<lambrz> no i did all as the installer suggested except some more space for ubuntu
<Pici> ganeshiva: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, try ##networking
<Guest30588> coucouille <3
<lambrz> didn't choose any partitionings myself
<ganeshiva> pici thanks
<bazhang> !fr | Guest30588
<ubottu> Guest30588: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fdsaseemslegit> karma_police:  Look into /dev and in /media
<Guest30588> hi crap
<karma_police> i want to find the uid for each device
<Fuchs> bazhang: by translating his first comment, I don't think that the language is the problem
<bazhang> Guest30588, please stop that
<A_J>  hey all, gt a bit of an issue.. ubuntu randomly freezes and i'm forced to restart.. also i have to power on in 10mins, else i don't see the bios.. any clue why ?
<bazhang> Fuchs, noted
<Zaibach333> lambrz I havent dual booted with windows in a while sorry if I can't be much help
<Zaibach333> gotta go though, keep trying, maybe another channel
<lambrz> ok thx anyway. i'll try to find the solution, but if i get desperate do you have any idea if uninstalling ubuntu would do the thing - and how am to do that?
<karma_police> is there a command that will list all my partitions and hdd's and show the uid so i can edit them in fstab?
<DJones> !blkid | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ganeshiva> I really need to control the network traffic so please recommend a free and good FIREWALL
<bullgard4> A_J: Try to find a possible reason in dmesg
<jpds> !iptables | ganeshiva
<ubottu> ganeshiva: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<karma_police> thank you... thats what i wanted.. what does blkid stand for so i will remember it next time?
<ganeshiva> what is the frontend to be used for it
<bullgard4> karma_police: "blkid" stand for "block identity"
<karma_police> ty
<kamil_> hi
<kamil_> how to install java on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<rooks> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kamil_> adobe flash player
<rooks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<fdsaseemslegit> kamil:  type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fdsaseemslegit> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mado> hello everyone ...
<fdsaseemslegit> Hi mado.
<mado> hello fdsaseemslegit
<mado> can you or anyone please help me? ... last time - before i reinstalled ubuntu ... i could create myself some shortcut to my school's ftp-server
<mado> i need to download some files again
<ganeshiva> what is the frontend to be used for iptable
<fdsaseemslegit> ganeshiva:  ufw
<jrib> mado: file -> connect to server  in nautilus
<mado> you see ... i had this short cut somewhere in my file-manager "nautilus" ... and i could navigate in the folder like it was my own
<kamil_> but when I try to install flash player show me the package dependencies can not be solved
<mado> i did that jrib but it didn't work
<jrib> mado: can you be more specific than "didn't work"?
<ganeshiva> ufw means
<mado> no because i didn't get any error-message yet
<bullgard4> Do I need to buy a new harddisk? smartctl prints: "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1; Num  Test_Description  Status  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error; # 1  Extended offline Completed: read failure  20% 13503  125818723" (see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ )
<mado> it's just loading and loading
<Daytona60146> @bullgard4 I would get one.
<mado> it doesn't even ask me for user-name and password jrib
<fdsaseemslegit> ganeshiva:  Question mark says what?
<jrib> mado: you can try using gftp or just ftp in a shell if you're into that
<bullgard4> Daytona60146: Can you give a reason?
<mado> :)
<Daytona60146> @bullgard4 20% read failure cant possibly be good.
<thejocker> chi è interessato ad account premium hotfile gratis?
<bullgard4> Daytona60146: Thank you for commenting.
<Daytona60146> @bullgard4 the only other thing you might try is a replacement cable, in the event that is loose
<Daytona60146> @bullgard4 I have had sata's come loose with read failures.
<kamil_> when I try install flash player, show me that "This error could be caused by the requirement of additional software packages which are missing or can not be installed. There may also be conflicts between software packages that can not be installed at one time."
<fdsaseemslegit> !info ufw | ganeshiva
<ubottu> ganeshiva: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.30.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 140 kB, installed size 804 kB
<bullgard4> Daytona60146: No, it is not loose. It is in a laptopcomputer and this laptop computer has not been moved much since.
<Daytona60146> @bullgard4 then I would replace the drive if it were in my laptop without question.
<mado> one moment please jrib
<bullgard4> Daytona60146: Thank you.
<tehbaut> is there a file diff program built into ubuntu?
<bullgard4> tehbaut: Yes.
<ganeshiva> what is ufw?
<jrib> tehbaut: diff
<tehbaut> no, I meant files diff, not file diff, sorry
<jrib> tehbaut: you'll have to explain more...
<AbhijiT> is there any other to have speaker notes in OO other than that a4 way? in a4 way they show slide in uppar part of page and notes in lower part. but as in google doc or ms office way is better
<AbhijiT> anyone knows?
<tehbaut> jrib: I copied files from a source dir to a destination dir, and now the destination dir has more files than the source
<fdsaseemslegit> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<tehbaut> I need to see what's different
<fdsaseemslegit> !ufw | ganshiva
<ubottu> ganshiva: please see above
<jrib> tehbaut: well diff would do that...
<tehbaut> hmmm
<jrib> tehbaut: rsync would be a way to sync the two directories, maybe it has some "simulate" option
<fdsaseemslegit> tehblaut:  diff or maybe you might like kdiff
<tehbaut> jrib: ah, yes raync does have a trial run mode
<casey> I need some Unbuntu Netbook edition assistance. How can I access my networked windows shares?
<casey> I have Samba installed but there is no "places"
<multiplatinum> hey guys, how can i record what my speakers are playing on ubuntu 10.10? i wanna record directly what they're playing; so not capturing the output audio but analyzing the audio it's playing and then record that
<mado> brb
<enriq> hello. I want to upgrade my 10.04 to 10.10 but the upgrade fails because it cannot calculate the upgrade. I guess it's because I have newer versions of some stuff, notably from https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/ what can I do?
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  I would suggest backing up important files,  and doing a fresh install.
<manas> anyone know this error kvm: /build/buildd/qemu-kvm-0.12.5+noroms/hw/lsi53c895a.c:596: lsi_reselect: Assertion `s->current == ((void *)0)' failed in UEC
<rr0hit> enriq : I support fdsaseemslegit
<enriq> rr0hit, fdsaseemslegit I see :( thanks
<manas> how to troubleshoot this error kvm: /build/buildd/qemu-kvm-0.12.5+noroms/hw/lsi53c895a.c:596: lsi_reselect: Assertion `s->current == ((void *)0)' failed
<Pici> manas: You may want to direct your question to #ubuntu-server
<fdsaseemslegit> rr0hit:  :D,  enriq,  I have upgraded many times and the best bet is to always start fresh.
<enriq> at least I have my /home and /opt in separate partition
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  that is a brilliant setup,  you might want to test 10.10 in a virtual environment,  to make sure the programs you depend on will work with the new version.
<rr0hit> multiplatinum: trying to record a stream?
<multiplatinum> rr0hit,  like a livestream?
<enriq> fdsaseemslegit, I'm thinking in installing 10.10 in a new partition and have dual boot, sharing the /home and /opt
<rr0hit> multiplatinum: y do u want to record ur speaker output? to record a stream?
<multiplatinum> rr0hit,  if i would hit record and then record what's playing i would have background noise
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  that is also a way to do it,  but if you find 10.10 does everything you need it to,  you might not need to hang on to the 10.04 partition.  I am stingy with my disk space.
<delinquentme> hey all.. im looking to pick up a PCI wireless card .. and im looking for one that SPECIFICALLY is plug an play for ubuntu 10.04 .. has anyone had any luck with a specific piece of hardware they could recommend ?
<enriq> fdsaseemslegit, I have a free partition where windows used to be, now virtually empty after windows' crash a year ago
<rr0hit> multiplatinum: http://m94.us/k9ODP
<rr0hit> multiplatinum: try that
<rr0hit> multiplatinum: sounds like what u need
<yuki_chan> hi i want to mount my mac partition under ubuntu on startup. i added at the fstab file the following line: "/dev/sdb /media/Machintosh_HD hfsplus rw,exec,auto,users 0 0"  but when i try "sudo mount -a" i only get an error that says that there is no mount point for it... any suggestions?
<mman> mythbuntu stays frozen in "welcome screen" before you input your credentials. What can I do?
<Oer> erUSUL, libc6 update arrived, upstart update problem solved :-)
<bullgard4> Nautilus shows 'Owner=15806 - user # 15806' for some files in a directory. What owner is that?
<airtonix> Yuki_chan, have you created the folder?
<enriq> yuki_chan, /media/Machintosh_HD is created?
<yuki_chan> airtonix: enriq yes i already created /media/Macintosh_HD
<multiplatinum> rr0hit,  thx, ill check that out
<enriq> yuki_chan, if you issue the full mount command in command line it works?
<airtonix> yuki_chan, I would double check you haven't made a spelling mistake
<sha1sum> anybody know of a *standalone* LDAP-capable address book app?
<rr0hit> yuki_chan: is the folder /media/Machintosh_HD created
<rr0hit> yuki_chan: or else create it : sudo mkdir /media/Machintosh_HD
<DJones> yuki_chan: should the point you're mounting be /dev/sdb1 or sbd2 etc?
<multiplatinum> rr0hit,  that looks very difficult, isn't there an easier way? (like clicking a button? :P)
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  I find it hard to believe Windows crashed. <_<
<yuki_chan> DJones: i checked in the /dev directory and there only is  /dev/sdb
<rr0hit> multiplatinum: i googled..u too do that :D
<yuki_chan> and no sdb0 or 1
<multiplatinum> ok rr0hit :D
<enriq> fdsaseemslegit, my theory is that it commited suicide after the overhelming embarrasement
<rr0hit> yuki_chan: i'm pretty sure its the problem that u have not created /media/Machintosh_HD directory
<yuki_chan> enriq: when i issue following command i get the same error: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb /media/Machintosh_HD
<enriq> yuki_chan,  ls -l /media
<fdsaseemslegit> enriq:  I can get behind that theory,  :))
<airtonix> Yuki_chan, you said before you had created the folder already
<yuki_chan> proof i created the folder: http://pastebin.com/6wDkz8nK
<casey> In ubuntu netbook edition how do you get to "places" or how do you open locations (smb:192.168.1.1)?
<DJones> yuki_chan: Thats a different folder name
<enriq> yuki_chan, sudo before mount?
<enriq> yuki_chan, ooooohhh DJones is right
<DJones> yuki_chan: Macintosh_HD compared to Machintosh_HD
<enriq> yuki_chan, how in heaven you type the name instead of pressing tab :)
<yuki_chan> omg -.-
<yuki_chan> fing stupid sry
<its-me-again> hi can somebody please explain what this might mean E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1~getdeb1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1
<rsajdok> I have a problem with the installation of the "guest additions" in today's version of "natty" any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu.com/561389/
<induz> what is KDE and how its different than GNome?
<jrib> its-me-again: it means your using unofficial repositories with stupid packages
<jrib> you're
<codemagician> it there a way to use a keyboard shortcut with workspaces?
<nits_hunter> jus wanna ask how i can get on the ##java room, seems like empathy wont let me connect
<jrib> induz: it's a completely different desktop environment
<jrib> !kde | induz
<ubottu> induz: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<AbhijiT> induz, kde.org
<induz> I am running Lucid, can i use KDE?
<AbhijiT> codemagician, you mean to switch from one workspace to anotehr workspace?
<AbhijiT> induz, sure
<induz> AbhijiT, is it same as GNOME?
<AbhijiT> induz, you can install it by typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. It will install all the kde libraries and its applications.
<jrib> induz: if by "same", you mean "completely different"...
<ganeshiva> suggest me a taskmgr for 10.10 that has service and network traffic also
<BlueBomber7> induz: No, it's a completely different desktop environment.
<AbhijiT> induz, no. either you can login from one instance to either kde only or either gnome only
<nits_hunter> induz: its more eye-candy and memory consuming wen compared to gnome
<bunto> irc
<AbhijiT> induz, yah it needs more resources
<nits_hunter> jus wanna ask how i can get on the ##java room, seems like empathy wont let me connect
<induz> I have only 1Gb RAm on my Dell
<AbhijiT> nits_hunter, register your nick
<AbhijiT> !register > nits_hunter
<ubottu> nits_hunter, please see my private message
<BlueBomber7> induz: And regarding nits_hunter's comment, the "more eye-candy" thing is kinda of debatable.  I understand his meaning, and some people prefer the KDE look/feel.
<induz> so its liie dual boot either u go to GONOME or KDE?
<nits_hunter> !register > nits_hunter
<AbhijiT> induz, yes.
<tomaws> !register > tomaws
<ubottu> tomaws, please see my private message
<induz> can i have both; KDE and Gnome at the same time
<aeon-ltd> induz: not running at the same time, but yes
<AbhijiT> induz, yes
<Diverdude> If i have a bashscript in my folder called mybash.sh, i can execute it using either $sh mybash.sh or $./mybash.sh. Is there any way can execute it by just writing the name, like $mybash.sh ?
<BlueBomber7> induz: It's not booting, no, but when you login to a graphical session, you have to choose a desktop environment.  You can install KDE and that will allow you to choose that.
<yuki_chan> ok works perfectly thanks for the help
<its-me-again> jrib: i instlled pidgin from synaptic
<induz> so its almost like dual boot, where I have to slect KDE or GNOME
<mman> mythbuntu stays frozen in "welcome screen" before you input your credentials. What can I do?
<mman> induz, yes
<BlueBomber7> induz: And there are many others besides KDE and GNOME
<JetBoyJetGirl> what's the minimize keyboard shortcut in Gnome?
<gsr> Diverdude: if you had the current directory to the PATH, yeah.  not the best idea though
<induz> do i have to install all the applicatios like OO, JAVA, foxit etc for KDE too
<AbhijiT> JetBoyJetGirl, alt f9
<BlueBomber7> JetBoyJetGirl: Mine's ALT+F9, but they're all customizable.  It depends on your window manager.
<JetBoyJetGirl> ok, probably the same... thanks guys
<BlueBomber7> Try it and let us know!
<JetBoyJetGirl> yeah, that's it
<BlueBomber7> K
<its-me-again> jrdnyquist: you dont have any solutions do ou
<JetBoyJetGirl> alt + f9 indeed
<induz> is there any good image/picture editor for Lucid than the Fspot
<AbhijiT> JetBoyJetGirl, alt f5 restore alt f10 mazimize
<greppy> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<AbhijiT> induz, shotwell
<induz> I downloaded pbm but its too complicated for e
<BlueBomber7> induz: Take a gander here when you have a spare moment:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<fdsaseemslegit> !gimpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<wujek> hello
<induz> where can i get shotWell
<fdsaseemslegit> wujek: Hello.
<JetBoyJetGirl> cool, weird that close is CTRL + D , but minimize/maximize use ALT
<AbhijiT> induz, its in the repo
<BlueBomber7> That link that the bot gave is broken.
<AbhijiT> ammm
<jrib> you're using getdeb.  Don't.
<AbhijiT> i think on
<nits_hunter> jus wanna ask how i can get on the ##java room, seems like empathy wont let me connect
<jrib> its-me-again: you're using getdeb.  Don't.
<AbhijiT> yeah
<BlueBomber7> JetBoyJetGirl: Close is ALT+F4
<jrib> its-me-again: that's the solution
<nits_hunter> jus wanna ask how i can get on the ##java room, seems like empathy wont let me connect coz i need some help with some jsp :P
<BlueBomber7> JetBoyJetGirl: Certain programs might use additional shortcuts to close a window or quit, though.
<jrib> nits_hunter: you need to register...
<gsr> Gimpshop is http://www.gimpshop.com/
<AbhijiT> nits_hunter, you need a registered nick to enter that room
<bullgard4> Nautilus shows 'Owner=15806 - user # 15806' for some files in a directory. What owner is that?
<nits_hunter> jrib: sweet, jus registered, so will try it, thanks guys AbhijiT : thanks man :)
<jrib> bullgard4: what does ls -ld say?
<multiplatinum> rr0hit,  that doesnt work, it also records what i say for example
<ganeshiva> see u soon
<AbhijiT> nits_hunter, welcome
<gsr> bullgard4: cat /etc/passwd | grep 15806
<ganeshiva> bye
<fdsaseemslegit> BlueBomber:  gimpshop --> http://www.gimpshop.com/index.shtml
<jrdnyquist> its-me-again, to what?
<BlueBomber7> fdsaseemslegit (+ others):  Thanks, not interested in gimpshop, just pointing out that the bot's autoreply was faulty.
<jrib> jrdnyquist: i think he was trying to tab-complete me
<jrdnyquist> ah
<fdsaseemslegit> BlueBomber7:  I thought maybe you might want to edit the bot reply.
<its-me-again> jrdnyquist:  i am usign ubuntu updateto get that error
<its-me-again> what do you think about it
<its-me-again> then
<induz> AbhijiT, Thanks i got shotwell
<its-me-again> jrdnyquist: i ge this hi can somebody please explain what this might mean E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1~getdeb1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1
<jrib> its-me-again: I told you what to do.  Don't use getdeb
<AbhijiT> induz, yay!
<AbhijiT> :)
<its-me-again> ubuntu update give me that error
<jrib> its-me-again: are you ignoring what I say for some reason?
<AbhijiT> :P
<its-me-again> jrdnyquist: the one above i ran this hi can somebody please explain what this might mean E: /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1~getdeb1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/16/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1
<bullgard4> jrib: '~$ ls -ld /usr/local/src/e2fsprogs-1.41.11/ ; drwxr-xr-x 18 15806 15806 4096 2010-03-15 05:58 /usr/local/src/e2fsprogs-1.41.11/ '
<jrdnyquist> its-me-again, I'd remove facebook chat as it's obsolete
<induz> why I get a RED Alert on my Panel on top saying update info may be outdated??
<jrib> bullgard4: it means the user with uid 15806 is the owner.  Onwership is actually done by uid
<armenb> Hi There...is there a way to change the alt-tab window switching behavior in ubuntu? I don't like what it does now (makes all windows except the selected one disappear)
<AbhijiT> !manual | induz read it. its for reading. not just for downloading and wasing your hdd space
<ubottu> induz read it. its for reading. not just for downloading and wasing your hdd space: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<its-me-again> jrdnyquist:  i have removed it if its obsoleete now y still have it in the synaptic as a seperate application if it now is built into pidgin
<multiplatinum> how can i record my output audio without putting my mic in front of my speakers?...
<armenb> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 by the way
<ottermaton> I need some help with apt-get update errors. They are pasted at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561418/
<bullgard4> gsr: '~$ cat /etc/passwd | grep 15806' does not produce any output.
<jrib> bullgard4: that doesn't matter, you don't have to have a user with that uid.  But the filesystem stores owner as uid 15806, /whoever/ that is
<fdsaseemslegit> multiplatinum:  when I needed to do that sort of stuff,  i used a male to male 3.5mm jack and place one in in the headphone output and the other in the mic input.
<jrdnyquist> its-me-again, configure xmpp/jabber to connect to facebook, and remove the package, or is removing the package your problem?
<aadem> The other day i had the package for wine get stuck at 86% waited a long time before force closing and rebooting.  After that my package manager wouldnt open and gave me an error every time, i had to reinstall.  What should i do next time if i should lose net connection while isntalling something
<multiplatinum> fdsaseemslegit,  i dont have all that
<xnic> aadem what was the error
<aadem> i guess i should have asked this at the time it happened.  i know its going to be terribly hard to go off of this, but it was an error which only gave a suggested command to run under sudo, which also gave an error when i tried
<aadem> i looked at the details
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<its-me-again> thanks for all the help its fixed
<AbhijiT> hi
<aadem> when it was stuck and i kept getting connection reset by peer connecting to all the sourceforge mirrors
<jrib> aadem: it probably told you to run « sudo dpkg --configure -a ».  You should just come here and ask for help before reinstalling :)
<aadem> thats it!
<fdsaseemslegit> Hello BluesKaj.
<brianBTB> aadem, you could try cntrl-c
<brianBTB> when it is stuck
<brianBTB> *ctrl-c
<aadem> jrib thank you so much, by your answer im guessing there was a much better solution than a reinstall :) that comforts me lol
<StrongOrder> Guys, is xinetd or inetd not used anymore? We've got them in class, but don't see it running on Maverick. Are they deprecated now?
<BluesKaj> hi fdsaseemslegit
<induz> how do i know which version of GNOME i am using on my LUCID?
<bullgard4> jrib: I am lost when reading: "But the filesystem stores owner as uid 15806, /whoever/ that is." I copied this from Ubuntu's repositories as root.  So the copy process did not change the owner? Does this mean that I am free to change the ownership to <myusername>/<myusername>?
<jrib> bullgard4: what files are these?
<Guest60006> holaa
<lee__> test
<fdsaseemslegit> Ciao,  Guest60006.
<bullgard4> jrib: The source code files of the package e2fsprogs.
<fdsaseemslegit> lee_:  test passed.
<jrib> bullgard4: how did you obtain them?
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  yes, i see pretty colors now :)
<induz> I have GNOme on my desktop but I dont know which version of it?
<fdsaseemslegit> lee_:  When you taste them,  PM me,  I want to know how.
<jrib> induz: there's "about gnome" somewhere in the menu iirc
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  hmm, can't locate the skittles script for irssi :/
<bullgard4> jrib: '~$ sudo apt-get source e2fsprogs'. Afterwards I used file-roller to extract them.
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  i'd rather not taste peoples nicks, color coding them is enough :p
<chaos2358> is there a way to bring up boot errors? Meaning when i boot up into ubuntu I have a quick flash of a page filled with errors but it is gone to quick to read. can i foind out what it is?
<Younder> there is a boot log
<erUSUL> chaos2358: dmesg ? /var/log/messages ? /var/log/syslog ?
<chaos2358> let me try thanks
<Younder> I go to /var/log/syslog
<jrib> bullgard4: you realize that you can just run « apt-get source e2fsprogs » as a user?  And that they are automatically extracted into a source package?  Anyway, to address your original concern, yes, you can just chown to whatever you want.  The files just have the original ownership of some user on another machine with that uid
<induz> says XChat 2.8.6
<bullgard4> chaos2358: Not all of them at the very beginning. Use /var/log/dmesg
<induz> but nothing about GNome
<jpds> bullgard4: /var/log/messages
<compdoc> heh
<compdoc> I can feel the love
<lee__> a bit off topic here, but how do i obtain a LEGAL copy of xp, i have my own activation code, so i don't have to reinstall my xp virtualbox vm from a cd
<antoine__> ...
<induz> where is Gnome loaded: application,system.places?
<lee__> ?
<jrib> lee__: try ##windows
<compdoc> lee__, just need a copy of the same version of xp, but theres several: OEM, retail, etc
<lee__> thought maybe there's a torrent out there, that's not riddled with viruses
<lee__> anyway, ot
<ottermaton> I need some help with apt-get update errors. They are pasted at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561418/
<sharav> hello all
<compdoc> you key wont work for all of them. And no idea the best place to find a cd - maybe ebay
<rohitnikcool> hi i am new to ubuntu, and i have installed picasa and when i click on it nothing happens, plz help.
<dreamer000> rohitnikcool: pls start it in a *terminal*
<jrib> ottermaton: what errors?
<rohitnikcool> dreamer000: how?
<bullgard4> jrib: So far I managed only to move to my target directory (/usr/local/source) and isuue the command '~$ sudo apt-get source e2fsprogs' in order to download the source code files. Is this not an elegant way? Is this even foolish? What is a better procedure to download source code from Ubuntu repositories?
<induz> can some one help me understand where is Gnome loaded on my Lynx please
<dreamer000> rohitnikcool: you can find a terminal in your menu
<ottermaton> jrib - the Ign - I'm assuming that means ignore
<jrib> bullgard4: I use ~/src and run « apt-get source e2fsprogs » as a user
<jrib> ottermaton: I believe that just means the file hasn't changed since last time you ran update
<ottermaton> jrib - at the start of many of those lines
<rohitnikcool> dreamer000: i know the terminal but what's the command
<bullgard4> jrib: I will try that next time. --  Thank you very much for your advice und your help.
<jrib> bullgard4: no problem
<induz> Also, If i install KDE on Lucid , do i have to re-install all the programs?
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  You just need to edit your source list.  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  ,
<induz> I am running GNome[version inkown]
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, edit in what way?
<dreamer000> rohitnikcool: if you start picasa frm a terminal there you may see errormessages that help you further
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  disregard what I said,  jrib was correct
<ottermaton> jrib, the "remembering" of updated lists is handled by /var/lib/apt/lists, correct?
<jrib> ottermaton: I don't know
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, see above
<rohitnikcool> dreamer000: what is the command to start picasa from terminal
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, so if I erased the contents of that dir, it should have to download all this lists again, right?
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  your pastebin had no errors.  but if you want to remove those lines from your source lists,  so you don't see them any more,  make a backup,  and then remove the corresponding lines.
<banoz> hi there
<banoz> my tmp partition is only 1 MB
<theSoundEngineer> @banoz thats too small. and why would you have a tmp partition
<banoz> so I can't compile with gcc big source codes because the temporary directory for compilation is /tmp
<onceltuca> hi is there someone who thinks thank he/she can help me with my startup problem. It says that it is something wrong with my power management controller. and i dont manage to start x
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, do you see what I'm saying about erasing what it remembers as the current list?
<banoz> theSoundEngineer, I'm using a nokia N900
<banoz> with maemo
<banoz> is it possible to solve the problem
<banoz> ?
<theSoundEngineer> banoz. that makes sense. sorry
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  here is how I might do it,  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /home/asdf/Documents/sourcesbackup  && sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> banoz: Er.  That doesn't sound like an Ubuntu issue.
<banoz> theSoundEngineer, yes but my home partition is bigger so I was wondering if was possible to use a different temporary partition
<induz> what is FireFox Bin
<JustMozzy> hi guys
<banoz> Pici, is an ubuntu like system
<Pici> banoz: Its not Ubuntu.  We do not support Maemo here.
<JustMozzy> I have a quick question. can I create an installation CD from my already installed ubuntu?
<AbhijiT> JustMozzy, nope
<JustMozzy> AbhijiT, thanks :)
<AbhijiT> np
<Dcite> banoz: While n900 is a linux based phone.. ubuntu is a specific distro...
<Pici> banoz: There are other channels here on freenode that would be more appropriate, like #maemo for example.
<chaos2358> erUSUL, bullgard4 ok i got my logs but i dont see the same message i get on boot.
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, I appreciate you trying to help, but I think we're going in 2 different directions
<induz> what is FireFox Bin and  should I stop it running as its eating my lots of CPU
<banoz> yes but my is a general problem
<brianBTB> can someone please say my name? i am testing Avant dock, and want to see if it notifies me like DOcky did.
<Pici> banoz: and its offtopic for this channel.
<banoz> is there a linux channel different from #linux?
<erUSUL> chaos2358: well some messages that generated by the init system are lost
<erUSUL> that are*
<AbhijiT> banoz, ##linux
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  You want those lines designated IGN to be removed?
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, instead of just removing those sources from my list I want to figure out and correct why it's not getting them
<banoz> kk
<erUSUL> chaos2358: so it could be messages from failed init scripts
<banoz> thx anyway
<banoz> bby
<chaos2358> erUSUL, ok well from what i know. from what i have seen when it flashes is it has something to do with my printer and sys/fs
<brianBTB> can someone please say my name? i am testing Avant dock, and want to see if it notifies me like DOcky did.
<AbhijiT> brianBTB,
<brianBTB> thanks abhijit. it did!
<brianBTB> bye
<AbhijiT> :/
<erUSUL> chaos2358: could be a message from cups coming up? try « sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart » in a console
<David_on_mint> hey, upon the command "sudo update-initramfs -u" i get the message that there is more than one resume device candidate, but then it lists only one candidate (the right one), how do i find and remove the other resume candidate devices?
<erUSUL> brianBTB: wuuuzzzup
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, sorry, zombie'd out- I may have missed things you said recently
<brianBTB> Everyone should use Conky, avant dock, compiz + compizextras and glscreensaver-extras if they want to have an awesome eycandy
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, the last couple of things I said were:
<YasThedevil> hi all someone can teach me how to hack someone' computer using the backtrack
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, I appreciate you trying to help, but I think we're going in 2 different directions
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, instead of just removing those sources from my list I want to figure out and correct why it's not getting them
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, no, there's the disconnect. I don't want them removed, I want to be able to _get_ them
<brianBTB> erusel, not much... The icon bounces if someone says yor name in irc and you are on a different workspace...
<erUSUL> !tab | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  I see.
<brianBTB> erUSEL, what? and why?
<Pici> brianBTB: Because you keep mispelling his nick.
<frustrated1> Has anyone gotten 3 monitors(laptop screen, laptop external video port, iogear usb video adapter) working in Ubuntu 10.10?
<brianBTB> oops sry!!!!! erUSUL.
<bullgard4> chaos2358: I know your problem. I have got the same problem. The reason is that dmesg logging sets in only later. Some very early messages usually remain on virtual terminal #1 (Press Ctrl+Alt+1). That's all I know one could catch of it after the boot process has finished.
<brianBTB> Has anyone successfully themed the lock screen in UBuntu 10.10?
<brianBTB> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bullgard4> chaos2358: I know your problem. I have got the same problem. The reason is that dmesg logging sets in only later. Some very early messages usually remain on virtual terminal #1 (Press Ctrl+Alt+F1). That's all I know one could catch of it after the boot process has finished.
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  I noticed they all are for the en_US,  is that your install language and/or location?
<brianBTB> Has anyone successfully themed the lock screen in UBuntu 10.10? When I try to theme it I get a black screen...
<brianBTB> and have to reboot
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, yes, that's correct
<brianBTB>  I tried to install a lock screen as GTKRC and .Glade, but nothing happened.
<brianBTB> I then used a .glade -> .ui converter, and now I get a black screen when I lock!
<lastm> Thunderbird v.3.1.7 running on Ubunut 10.04 completely stops when checking for new messages.  Any hints?
<ugh32> I have installed ubuntu as a guest in Virtuabox under windows, I've installed the gues addons but I cannot get 3d acceleration to work, any ideas?
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  I found this definition Hit means apt checked the package list the timestamps match and there are no changes // Ign means there are no changes in the pdiff index file so don't bother downloading it here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/weird-apt-get-update-output-diffindex-ign-549310/
<lee__> ugh32:  not to be evasive, but try #vbox if you don't find the answers here
<ottermaton_> fdsaseemslegit, cool, I'll look it over. Thanks
<ugh32> I'll ask there too, thanks
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  so you are back to the decision of making a backup and editing,  or having the ugly eyesore. :\
<lee__> how do i see the model of my gpu?  lshw, lscpi, etc isn't cutting it
<ugh32> another thing, the mouse cursor is flickery, can I turn that off? (flickery while in "working" state)
<bullgard4> Do I need to buy a new harddisk? smartctl prints: "SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1; Num  Test_Description  Status  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error; # 1  Extended offline Completed: read failure  20% 13503  125818723" (see http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gparted-input-output-error-waehrend-von-dev-sd/ )
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  you could always run sudo apt-get update -qq    it will only show output if there were errors
<chaos2358> what is "udevd[36</>]'
<chaos2358> udevd[36-]
<fdsaseemslegit> chaos2358:  looks like a bunch of jibberjabber
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, I'm not worried about the eyesore, but I am worried about not getting those package lists
<samantha77> Hi, can anyone help me get my wireless key to work?
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, which I don't think I am, nor have I ever
<lee__> is it even possible to tell what the model is of my nvidia card without pulling it out?
<drake_> sup
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  maybe try sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<samantha77> I have a belkin wireless USB adaptor - can any help me getting it to work in ubuntu 1010?
<drake_> guys.. my wine just died for some reason.. nothing is loading when I click a program
<Pici> lee__: one way: sudo lshw -C display
<peppe> salve raga, come si fa una variabile globale in python
<Pici> !it | Guest85720
<ubottu> Guest85720: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chaos2358> fdsaseemslegit, when i boot up i get an error log that flashes down the screen. it goes by really quick but it says " udevd[36_] a few more numbers and simbols then it says will not be loaded in the next udevd sumthing sumthing the name of my printer
<jenka> Hi! Installed fedora on my windows&ubuntu machine. But now I cant find ubuntu in grub when booting up the system.. I know I have to add ubuntu in /boot/grub/menu.lst but i dosnt really know what to type..? pls help :)
<Guest85720> salve raga, come si fa una variabile globale in python
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, did command, same results
<lee__> Pici:  right that shows the vendor info but not the model, ie geForce5000 etc
<chaos2358> Guest85720 !spanish
<samantha77> If anyone can help me please message me or type 123 please
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  keep in mind you might go weeks without an available update for "your" certain system configuration.
<xangua> !ask | samantha77
<ubottu> samantha77: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, /var/lib/apt/lists is where the lists reside locally correct? So if I dump those contents it should force it to download all lists, right?
<Pici> lee__: It should... what about lspci | grep VGA ?
<samantha77> ubottu: I need help configuring ubuntu to get my wireless key to work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lee__> Pici: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dc4 (rev a1)
<pr0ph3t> hil all
<lee__> Pici:  i'm trying to figure out what driver to get from nVidia, none of the traditional methods are working for me
<drake_> can someone please help why wine is not working
<fdsaseemslegit> chaos2358:  Do you have an external HDD or a SD card inserted into your laptop?
<lee__> !ask | drake_
<ubottu> drake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drake_> ...
<samantha77> lee_ I need help !!
<drake_> why doesn't wine work
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, do you see what I'm saying about /var/lib/apt/lists ?
<Pici> lee__: Its a bit of a guess, but based on that hardware id (0dcf), it amy be a "NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450"
<sre-su> error using lynx - tmp/lynxXXXXiYY7Uk: No space left on device. How to free up space in /tmp using CLI?
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  Here are some more ilocations  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1642750
<lee__> samantha77:  and yet you have yet to ask a coherent question about your issue
<pr0ph3t> can anyone help me understand why I get ERROR]
<samantha77> lee__: I need help getting my wireless key to work.
<txask_> Hello guys, someone has installed the Jdownloader in ubuntu 10.10 maverick??
<drake_> I installed wine perfectly and it was working fine. now when i restarted my computer, its not starting anymore
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  yes check that link,  though I doubt you don't you are behind a proxy
<lee__> wow... this place is full of winners
<lee__> today
<pr0ph3t> can anyone help me understand why I get "AT+COPS=?" ERROR please? I have an huawei usb internal modem
<lee__> samantha77:  so obviously, you can't connect. have you ever had it connected?
<txask_> I can install Jdownloader. Can someone help me?
<fdsaseemslegit> *oottermaton;  I doubt you don't know you are behind a proxy*
<txask_> *can't
<samantha77> lee__: Nope, its new - it doesn't appear in the wireless section in network connections.
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, ah, I was trying to figure out what that meant
<lee__> Pici:  how did you come to that guess? curious..
<armenb> Hi There...At the risk of sounding redundant, is there a way to change the alt-tab window switching behavior in ubuntu? I don't like what it does now (makes all windows except the selected one disappear)
<samantha77> lee__: When I type in the word "lsusb" it comes up belkin components
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, I don't have any sort of proxy set up locally
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  I am currently trying to get my first cup of coffee in me.
<gidas> cbb
<lee__> samantha77:  do you have an ethernet connection to test?
<Pici> lee__: Google ;)
<samantha77> lee__: I'm talking to you on the ethernet connection.
<lee__> Pici:  i did that believe it or not, guess you beat me to the post by the other poor guy using my same card ;)
<kazagistar> I know this is probably beyond the scope of this channel, but does anyone know how I can start a program as a service on bootup inside of a detached screen session?
<fdsaseemslegit> kazagistar:  You have made me wish for my second cup of coffee.
<android_dev> kazagistar: System > Startup Applications?
<K_Cl0wn> hi all
<lee__> samantha77:  make sure wireless is enabled, both the button on your laptop and right clicking network icon and "enabling wireless"
<fdsaseemslegit> K_Clown,  hello.
<lee__> samantha77:  i'd like to help more, but i really need to tackle this grafix issue right now, good luck
<samantha77> lee__: Yes, it's all enabled - it's a desktop pc
<samantha77> lee__: That's ok, I can wait thanks
<bachstudies> yes?
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, just fyi: I deleted all the contents of the /var/lib/apt/lists and it downloaded fresh lists for everything it could reach, but I'm still getting the "Ign" on a LOT of them
<sl__> привет
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, so, that tells me the Ign is _not_ indicating that there list I have is current and therefore ignoring it
<ottermaton> fdsaseemslegit, make sense?
<sl__> hi
<bitkiller> I want to let my two years old kid to use an old laptop with fedora to watch movies/cartoons, but I need to lock the keyboard
<bitkiller> is the anyway in ubuntu to disable the keyboard while keeping video on ?
<bitkiller> or linux in general
<fdsaseemslegit> kazagistar:  It could be as simple as making a script to run from local.rc using the programs command line argument.  much like vlc
<Gato_negro> I am using edubuntu 10.04 but I can not change the configuration of my video card. It appears that the driver is enabled but not in use. My video card is a GeForce2 mx / mx 400
<bebo> hiii to all
<bebo> i need help in  youtube
<kazagistar> fdsaseemslegit: that solves the startup on boot, thanks, I guess I will keep trying to make screen sessions do stuff from scripts
<bebo> arabic in youtube not link
<fdsaseemslegit> ottermaton:  i think you are confusing updating the list with check the list with your installed versions to see whether or not you need to download new packages  also,  the source list is located at /etc/apt/sources.list
<peppe_> hi at all
<fdsaseemslegit> kazagistar:  You are welcome,  maybe start it up as another user on the machine?  ~\_(0_o)_/~
<fdsaseemslegit> Helloo,  peppe.
<Gato_negro> hi everybody ubuntu gurus
<fdsaseemslegit> Ciao,  Black Cat.
<lastm> Looking for some help with Thunderbird.
<kazagistar> fdsaseemslegit: right, because it would be under whatever user rc.local is run under?
<duelle> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and my processor (Intel Core2Duo E4500 2,2GHz) seems not to be fully used by the OS. The CPU Frequency Scaling Applet shows 550 MHz as the maximum frequency.
<kilobit> If anyone can help me with booting a usb stick i would be grateful :)
<g_0_0> kilobit, you need to set the machine to boot from usb in the bios
<kilobit> i know im getting kerel panics "unable tomount root vhd"
<anchepiece> hi all, does anyone know where the upstart/initctl status is saved? like the association between the daemon and the pid.  i have a incorrectly stopped init that is now giving the 'start/killed' with a non-existent pid
<eurythmia> I'm having a bit of tyrouble ... I'm running crossover office, and my outlook decided to hang on me ... usually running "kill `pidof OUTLOOK.EXE`" will kill off the process and I can restart it ... unfortunately, that didn't work this time, so I ran "kill -9 `pidof OUTLOOK.EXE`" and the program is still lingering around. I've also killed off all the wine related processes in my system. Manually looking up the pid (via: ps -C OUTLOOK.EXE) and runn
<anchepiece> in other words the state is messed up
<fdsaseemslegit> kazagistar:  local.rc would be run as root,  i believe,  but I have never had to do this,  I am sorry.  It is why I am no real help.  I am only aware of the being able to run some programs as just a service,  with no frontend.  On my windows,  whenever I open the command prompt,  vlc starts up playing files from a certain folder with out a frontend,  and can only be stopped from the taskmanager.
<g_0_0> kilobit, how did you create the usb image?
<eurythmia> BTW: I'm running 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-28-generic
<BluesKaj> duelle, install cpurequtils , check your package manager
<fdsaseemslegit> kazagistar:  I know it sounds silly,  but that is what I thought of when you posed your original question.
<fdsaseemslegit> going to get more coffee.  >_>
<BluesKaj> duelle, correction cpufrequtils
<duelle> BluesKaj do you mean cpufreq-utils?
<kilobit> g_0_0:  I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.3.1.exe in windows
<ViN86> eurythmia, do you run office because you have to or because you prefer it?
<BluesKaj> duelle,yes but there's no -
<kilobit> g_0_0:  I have tried from a usb cdrom and a usb stick. I am on a fujitsu netbook tablet if that matters
<duelle> BluesKaj: I installed them. they also tell the same "story". "hardware limits: 300 MHz - 500 MHz"
<eurythmia> ViN86: does that matter right now?
<Dcite> ViN86: If it's crossover office, it should have a menu option to kill all running processes, else look for entries which contain.. outlook, wine, explorer
<Dcite> ViN86: Err sorry, wrong target meant for eurythmia?
<ViN86> Dcite, yes wrong target heh
<eurythmia> Dcite: I noticed, and acted. To no avail :/
<ViN86> eurythmia, no, just that emulating often causes problems that are easily avoided with native clients
<Dcite> eurythmia: So you can still see the outlook window?
<eurythmia> Dcite: possibly because I already killed all the wine processes?
<ViN86> eurythmia, my two cents...
<bullgard4> How to determine if a laptop hard disk is unusable using a Ubuntu live CD?
<Dcite> eurythmia: ps auxw | grep -i wine
<kilobit> g_0_0:  I am trying to install peppermint
<eurythmia> Dcite: outlook window is gone, but the process is hanging around and there's stuff in the systray from outlook
<Guest69722> elo
<Pici> kilobit: What is peppermint?
<eurythmia> ViN86: I've tried everything, and outlook is the only client that ties seamlessly into my exchange server, email, calendars , and all/
<Guest69722> ktos z polski???
<Pici> !pl | Guest69722
<ubottu> Guest69722: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ViN86> eurythmia, right, exchance servers are a GOOD reason to run outlook, that's all i was really asking, sorry for not being more straightforward
<ViN86> *exchange
<kilobit> Pici: http://peppermintos.com/
<BluesKaj> duelle, here's a how to for setting the cpu freq etc :http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<eurythmia> Dcite: same results for 'ps axw|grep wine' as for 'ps ax |grep wine' (and ps -C wine) .... nada
<Pici> kilobit: What does this have to do with Ubuntu then?
<Dcite> eurythmia: was hopping a stray wine process was somewhere... how about running something else in wine.. like notepad?
<duelle> BluesKaj, So I can "overwrite" the current settings without harming any hardware? read that in some other guide.
<eurythmia> Dcite: also: looks like I was mistaken when I said the outlook window was gone ... wrong desktop ... it's still there :/
<Gato_negro> im leaving, see ya
<kilobit> Pici: because it ubuntu, and reguardless I am just needing general help
<JuJuBee> I am a teacher and just got an interactive whiteboard.  It is by Polyvision (eno).  The drivers install on a 32bit version of 10.10 but not my 64 bit version.  Any suggestions?
<kilobit> Pici: It is ubuntu I mean
<xangua> kilobit: is not, just install as a normal distro
<Dcite> eurythmia: Silly try.. click on the close window button repeately till ubuntu asks you if you want to kill it?
<eurythmia> Dcite: yeah, nada ... but 'ps -C OUTLOOK.EXE; still shows the problem process  9641 ?        00:02:00 OUTLOOK.EXE
<Silivrenion> how do I reload the system bars in ubuntu? something didn't come up right, and I want to refresh it
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  Does your 64bit version have the lib32 installed?
<Dcite> eurythmia: so getting the PID and then using kill -SIGKILL won't work?
<JuJuBee> Not as of yet.  It is a fresh install
<xangua> Silivrenion: pkill gnome-panel
<eurythmia> Dcite: I can't even do that ... the whole window is greyed out.
<eurythmia> Dcite: -9 == -SIGKILL
<duelle> BluesKaj, Just asking because "cpufreq-info" tells me, that the max frequency would be 550 MHz instead of 2,2 GHz per core
<Silivrenion> thanks
<ecchi> can someone help me with setting up Wi-Fi?
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: install with apt-get install ib32 ?
<kilobit> xangua: Ok i will try that..maybe thats what the problem is but i did select peppermint from the usbinstaller menu and it was under the ubuntu section too
<Dcite> eurythmia: repeatedly =P, Also when already bust.. logout.. usually nothing survies X logout
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  It can't hurt. :)  You might have to download quite a bit,  since the libraries are quite large.
<alaex> hi
<alaex> i have a problem
<Pici> kilobit: We don't support Mint here.  Please use peppermint's support channel.  They seem to be in #peppermint on irc.spotchat.org
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  please get a second opinion on this though.
<alaex> I currently use ubuntu from USB Stick
<alaex> and I want to install it on the HDD
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  I would go,  sudo apt-get install lib32*
<ecchi> I don't have a network manager on my taskbar
<ecchi> what do?
<alaex> but it ubi-usersetup fails
<kilobit> Pici: ok sorry guys but i cant install buntu either on this thing, owell
<xangua> ecchi: add notification area to the panel, run 'nm-applet'
<kilobit> Thanks for all!
<Pici> kilobit: We'd be happy to help you get Ubuntu installed, but we can't help you with other distros.
<undecim> eurythmia, Dcite: processes don't actually include "wine" in the command line. THere are some wine background processes, but actual programs that run under wine show up like "C:\path\to.exe"
<eurythmia> Dcite: yeah, I was hoping to avoid that too ... I've got *lots* of remote xterms open :S
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-65635.html
<kilobit> Pici: Thats cool i appreciate your time! wow its busy in here
<goltoof> how to run a .run file? tells me I'm running xserver and need to close, it's an nvidia driver
<eurythmia> undecim: I am aware ... still unable to kill the process though.
<undecim> eurythmia: You found the process PID?
<alaex> I use Ubuntu from USB Stick and I want to install in on my HDD, but ubi-usersetup fails with code 10. What can I do? I tried two Linux CD's, but my laptop heats up fast when I boot cd's.
<Dcite> eurythmia: I'm sure something is holding it there... the only process -9 can't kill is a locked X...
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: Thanks, I will have a look
<eurythmia> undecim: yes, and "kill -9 <pid" does not kill it.
<eurythmia> s/<pid/<pid>/
<alaex> And I can't make another stick from windows.
<ecchi> xangua, I already have notification area and nm-applet running, but I can't see it
<undecim> eurythmia: Try running kill as root
<eurythmia> Dcite: according to posix, the only thing a -9 can't kill is nothing.
<undecim> eurythmia: i.e.: sudo kill -9 PID
<eurythmia> undecim: k, standby.
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  Keep in mind that page is 6 years old :D,
<alaex> no one williing to help me?
<kazagistar> and avoid PID = 1
<goltoof> eurythmia:  that's not true, in the case of a sleeping process, i've been down that road before
<onceltuca> How do i do to reinstall X?
<onceltuca> having problem starting up my machine
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: I see that...
<JuJuBee> Im working on a test install so if it hoses no big deal...
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  :)),  then you came to the right spot.
<goltoof> how to run a .run file without closing xserver? tells me I'm running xserver and need to close, it's an nvidia driver
<undecim> eurythmia: You can also try sudo kill -1 PID
<undecim> onceltuca: I don't think reinstalling X is what you want
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: I  have learned the hard way over the years... ;)
<duelle> goltoof: afaik you have to stop the x server to do the nvidia driver install. There's a guide on the page or within the readme.
<undecim> onceltuca: What happens when you start your computer?
<goltoof> quick way to stop x?
<BluesKaj> alaex, using alive cd is still the easiest way to install ubuntu , wubi is for learning , create a partition for you ubuntu install with live cd and install , ...make sure theres some airspace under your laptop for cooling if you overheating probs
<undecim> goltoof: sudo service gdm stop
<goltoof> undecim:  thx, brb ;)
<undecim> goltoof: And restart from the console with "sudo service gdm start"
<onceltuca> undecim: now it says that im having problem with gnome power management. but before i didnt say anything
<alaex> BluesKaj, I have Ubuntu on a USB stick
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  I will do some looking are you going to be here for a bit?
<undecim> onceltuca: What are the last few lines of dmesg?
<alaex> I managed to format
<JuJuBee> Yes, I will be around
<BluesKaj> !usb | alaex
<ubottu> alaex: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JuJuBee> except for restarts etc. during installs.
<alaex> BluesKaj, I ran install Ubuntu, but it remains at "Ready when you are" .
<onceltuca> undecim: how do i check that?
<bullgard4> How to determine if a laptop hard disk is unusable using a Ubuntu live CD?
<undecim> onceltuca: Open a terminal and type "dmesg | tail"
<alaex> BluesKaj and ubi-usersetup dosen't work
<undecim> onceltuca: Then copy-paste the results to paste.ubuntu.com
<skaselbat> 78978
<skaselbat> 9
<skaselbat> 789
<skaselbat> 789
<skaselbat> 789
<skaselbat> 78o
<skaselbat> 78
<FloodBot1> skaselbat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skaselbat> 90ß
<skaselbat> 9090
<skaselbat> ß90
<skaselbat> ß90
<FloodBot1> skaselbat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onceltuca> undecim: ok, think i have to close irssi to check... or is there anyway to split the terminal window..
<jpds> onceltuca: Ctrl-T ?
<eurythmia> goltoof: see base definitions, line 10845: SIGKILL cannot be caught or ignored ... it cannot be masked, and must be delivered on a process.
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: are they now called ia32 ?
<llutz> bullgard4: consider using hdd-diagnostic tools like those on http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/   instead of a linux live-cd
<adfafgafg> hello
<onceltuca> jpds: dont have x
<undecim> onceltuca: You are in the console? You can press alt+right to go to another console
<adfafgafg> whY?
<jpds> onceltuca: Alt-F2, just remember which TTY irssi is on.
<jpds> onceltuca: Or, run irssi within screen and using screen's tabbing/window splitting features.
<lee__> when i stop x i get no command prompt, it just shows a bunch of text and i can't type any commands, i need to stopx to run this script. what's going on?
<KaiForce> i ran {sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade} on 10.04 LTS and I've got a screen that is asking me if it should continue without installing grub.  Any advice?
<onceltuca> undecim: ok thanks!
<fdsaseemslegit> !info ia32 | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Package ia32 does not exist in maverick
<adfafgafg> where are u from?
<fdsaseemslegit> ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<eurythmia> undecim I don't think this got sent, so: no luck as sudo, with EITHER SIGKILL, or SIGHUP
<Tjololo12> Recovery mode is single user mode correct?
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: Oh, not good...
<fdsaseemslegit> !info ia32-libs | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Package ia32-libs does not exist in maverick
<adfafgafg> ?
<fdsaseemslegit> those are lies.
<undecim> eurythmia: Your only other option then is to kill the parent process
<adfafgafg> are
<onceltuca> undecim: what was the name of the log again dmsg ?
<adfafgafg> are you using ubuntu ?
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<lee__> how do i stop x and still have access to command prompt?
<undecim> onceltuca: type "dmesg | tail"
<jmvanel> hello
<jmvanel>  Does anybody have an expereince to install Linux on Asus EeePC?
<jmvanel> with escape, I can not boot from USB memory.
<jmvanel> I get the Windows Boot Manager :(
<FloodBot1> jmvanel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<komputes> jmvanel: I have does that
<undecim> jmvanel: I think you have to press F9 when it boots to get the option to boot from USB
<undecim> jmvanel: Either that or F2
<komputes> jmvanel: I have to press ESC on an eeePC 700
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  I don't know whay you shouldn't be able to use the device,  unless some custom run scripts are needed.
<sacarlson> jmvanel: I have an old eeepc 701 I think with easypeasy on it
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: I don't know.
<onceltuca> undecim: dont see anything strange here
<lee__> i'm pretty much stuck without a paddle until i can stop my x server and still have access to the command line..
<eurythmia> undecim: parent process id is 1 ... that can't be good.
<Captain_Haddock> lucid: ran a standard update which included a kernel update (IIRC) and now I cannot log back into my system.  I get a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) error.
<KaiForce> during apt-get upgrade on 10.04 LTS, I'm faced with a screen that says "continue without installing grub (y/n)  - I don't want to break this box.  What should I do?  Why is it asking?  I had a fairly vanilla installation on here, with just some web server stuff added to it.
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: the drivers I need are on http://support.polyvision.com/Downloads/tabid/232/CategoryId/13/downloadtypeid/106/LangID/154/Defalut.aspx  towards teh bottom, the linux drivers (English)
<jmvanel> undecim, thanks;   F9 is no good; trying F2
<Captain_Haddock> KaiForce: Looks like somebody upstairs screwed things up :(
<undecim> onceltuca: What about in the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log? (type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log")
<KaiForce> Captain_Haddock: yikes.  this is production webserver.
<undecim> jmvanel: F12 is another common key... Though this option could also be disabled in the BIOS
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  :\  245MB
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: Yea, I know....
<Captain_Haddock> KaiForce: ah, ignore my exclamations... but I think that I'm in the same boat.
<jmvanel> undecim,  trying F2 : works !!!
<Beliah> quit
<lee__> does my question make sense? someone grunt please
<onceltuca> undecim: at least no EE
<eurythmia> undecim: crap ... process id 1 is init. Is there a way for init to kill a specific process?
<coz_> lee__,  you already  tried  ctrl+alt+F1    yes?
<KaiForce> Captain_Haddock: did you google your error?  looks like a bootloader issue
<lee__> coz_:  sorry i dropped off after trying again.. ctrl+alt+f1 after stopping x?
<undecim> eurythmia: It should have killed it anyways....
<KaiForce> Captain_Haddock: did you get prompted about grub during your update?
<lee__> coz_:  that'll clear the way to use cli?
<kmck> Hello, so i have a gateway laptop that i decided i wanted to try ubuntu on... unfortunately when i installed ubuntu i choose to completely override my existing OS which was windows 7 and replace it with ubuntu instead of running it side-by-side... now i'm starting to regret it... while i love Ubuntu very much, i want to switch back to windows. Now, I contacted gateway and they gave me a link to buy a disk that would include the OS, drivers, pre-instal
<undecim> onceltuca: What happens if you run "sudo service gdm start"? (that should start the X server)
<eurythmia> undecim: yep ... that's what I thought too.
<Captain_Haddock> KaiForce: nope. No prompt.
<coz_> lee__,  after doing that you could   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Captain_Haddock> KaiForce: presumably you are running the lucid lts as well?
<coz_> lee__,  then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  to get back in
<HaC|away> Hi
<KaiForce> Captain_Haddock: I believe so, yes.
<HaC|away> i'm trying to get fulldisk encryption with a keyfile on usb stick to work
<fdsaseemslegit> kmck:  when you get your disc,   format your harddrive,  install Windows 7,  then install ubuntu the way you should have in the first place.
<lee__> coz_:  well the issue isn't stopping gdm, when i stop it i can't type anything, i get no command prompt, it just shows a bunch of text of what the system has been doing
<HaC|away> anyone did this before?
<KaiForce> i want to eventually replace an old redhat web/mail server with this.  now it only has a bit of web stuff on it
<onceltuca> undecim: srtart: Job is already running: Start
<bullgard4> llutz: The Ultimate Boot CD uses the program 'HUTIL' of Samsung. I will download it and try to diagnose my hard disk. --  Thank you.
<onceltuca> undecim: could this be in another terminal window maybe?
<HaC|away> i saw in a howto to use "cryptkey=/dev/disk/by-uuid/$UID/secretkey" in grub.cfg
<HaC|away> but it doesn't work
<lee__> coz_:  can't do anything, including restarting gdm, just have to reboot
<kmck> fdsaseemslegit: how do i format the hard drive? and i don't want Ubuntu on my computer at all anymore
<echoprinter> is there a jike package for 10.04?
<lee__> coz_:  fresh 10.04 install
<kmck> fdsaseemslegit: i just want windows 7
<g_0_0> lee__, have you tried ctrl alt f1 ?
<g_0_0> lee__, or ctrl alt f2 ?
<undecim> onceltuca: Check terminal 7 (ctl+alt+f7) and 8
<echoprinter> a jikes package, I mean.
<KaiForce> kmck:  you can do this with the win7 installer.  There is a screen that allows you to do so (I think it says advanced when you get to the installation location screen)
<onceltuca> undecim: an underscore blinking in the upper left corner
<undecim> eurythmia: Seems like the only way to kill it will be a reboot
<KaiForce> kmck: delete all the partitions from there, and select the free space to install into
<undecim> onceltuca: Go back to the console you were in and try "sudo service gdm restart"
<kmck> KaiForce: ok so i just need to put the disk in, the ubuntu OS will realize what's going on and the disk will allow me to reformat and completely install just win7 on my laptop?
<KaiForce> kmck:  you'll boot with the windows 7 install cd (dvd?)  ubuntu won't even be running
<walfri> bin neu hier. guten tag
<rumpe1> !de | walfri
<ubottu> walfri: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> !de  | walfri
<needhelp1> somehow someone deleted my sound thing next to the date in the to panel. when i try to add it back, its not in the list to add. any idea?
<onceltuca> undecim: Now i get this box: Installation problem! Gnome power manager ...
<xangua> needhelp1: add the indicator
<undecim> onceltuca: Did this computer get powered off during an update?
<petro> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ---- anyone having issues with this network interface?
<FunnyLookinHat> GRUB doesn't seem to ever show up on my laptop when booting - I think it's related to my graphics card and the nVidia driver I'm using... is there a way to force GRUB2 to use a text mode as opposed to a graphical one?
<coz_> needhelp1,  right click the panel  "Add to Panel"  I believe you want the indicator applet  but there are four options under there .. one of the should be it
<needhelp1> coz_, xangua that worked, thanks
<KaiForce> petro:  such as?
<needhelp1> does anyone here use gpg by chance?
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  http://maketecheasier.com/run-32-bit-apps-in-64-bit-linux/2009/08/10  and try to download the manual from that website as well,  you might need the projector control driver.
<sacarlson> petro: I think I've seen people with trouble with that in the past
<petro> such as.. the NIC not working... basically i can see ARP traffic, but when i try and send out a dhcp request, the card aint sending stuff
<onceltuca> undecim: hmm no.. i started it yesterday just to chek that it started and it did. I hade this problem before and then i reinstalled ubuntu...
<petro> sacarlson: , KaiForce  are there any fixes to this?
<carlos> ola
<sacarlson> petro: 98% yes,  I never seen a wire network without a fix in linux
<undecim> fdsaseemslegit: You can't use that method to install 32-bit drivers in 64-bit ubuntu
<fdsaseemslegit> undecim:  sure I can.  I can do anything I put my mind to.
<petro> well i'm on 10.10 here, and i dont see a fix anywhere, maybe my ninja-search-fu skills are bad
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: the projector control would not install
<petro> it's just really odd
<bencahill> fdsaseemslegit: the feeling is mutual :D
<sacarlson> petro: seems they have a solution >>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582453
<undecim> fdsaseemslegit: Not without rewriting large chunks of the kernel and/or driver
<Loki^> hi. im trying to install bluetooth speakers with ubuntu 10.10, bluetooth can see the speakers but when i try to install the device it tells me the bluetooth configuration with that device failed. anyone got a good link to get started? :/
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: are you thinking that I should use a chroot to install 32bit ubuntu?
<bibic682> Hello, anyone know why my cpu uses 100% resources to play back flash video online and only uses 38% to play a 720p xvid off of a dvd??
<fdsaseemslegit> JuJuBee:  Do you need the projector control?  II am just throwing out ideas for you to test with.  :))
<bencahill> bibic682: because flash takes a lot of cpu?
<HaC|away> bibic682: because flash is evil
<klizzle> hi everyone, having some book problems. Grub spontaneously stopped finding the hd1 device, where Ubuntu is kept. I installed via wubi and was recommended to try bootrec.exe /fmb from a Windows recovery console. It didn't work
<bencahill> HaC|away: exactly :)
<undecim> JuJuBee: A chroot will not allow you to use 32-bit drivers with a 64-bit kernel
<bencahill> HaC|away: nick?
<fdsaseemslegit> undecim:  can't and have to work hard are not the same.
<HaC|away> bencahill: hm?
<HaC|away> nick?
<JuJuBee> Not necessary to run the board.  The projector  has a nic and can be controlled from comptuer rather than remote if necessary
<bibic682> it is a amd athlon 64 754 socket 3200+
<bencahill> HaC|away: "|away"
<coz_> Loki^,  let me check
<undecim> fdsaseemslegit: Note that I said "use that method"
<HaC|away> bencahill: ahh everybody asks...but its jus ta nick :)
<bencahill> HaC|away: ah :)
<HaC|away> bencahill: i never had status nicks...because i'm just here...if i'm here :)
<bencahill> :)
<coz_> Loki^,  have you tried   blueman   ...its a  gtk front end
<fdsaseemslegit> undecim:  noted.  :)  JuJuBee:  maybe install a virtual machine>
<undecim> JuJuBee: Where did you get the drivers that worked on the 32-bit install?
<mia158> anyone familiar with troubleshooting bluetooth on ubuntu 10.10
<bencahill> !ask | mia158
<ubottu> mia158: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JuJuBee> fdsaseemslegit: I have one on my production OS
<undecim> fdsaseemslegit, JuJuBee: Nope. VMs won't let you do that either.
<Loki^> coz_ no thanks i will try now
<JuJuBee> undecim: from PolyVision.  These are the drivers that I am trying to install.  They do not have specific 64 bit drivers.
<coz_> Loki^,   also I would look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520515  as well as going to the #pulseaudio and  #alsa channels
<bibic682> any known flash players for firefox that will be smoother and use less resources?
<fdsaseemslegit> undecim:  the day my computer "doesn't" let me do something,  is the day I decide to go live in a cave.
<klizzle> hi everyone, having some boot problems. Grub spontaneously stopped finding the hd1 device, where Ubuntu is kept. I installed via wubi and was recommended to try bootrec.exe /fmb from a Windows recovery console. It didn't work
<bencahill> bibic682: check out the greasemonkey script (youtube without flash) for youtube...
<bibic682> don't want to upgrade computer just for FLASH :(
<JuJuBee> undecim: sure they will. I    can run the vm on my second monitor and use that screen to display/control on teh board...
<undecim> JuJuBee: I'm checking out the PolyVision drivers right now... 55%  downloaded
<JuJuBee> undecim: thanks for the help
<xangua> bibic682: none that plays all content
<HaC|away> bibic682 or try firefox4 beta with webm..but not all videos are supported
<bibic682> I hardly ever go to youtube
<mia158> Is there a recommended procedure to use for troubleshooting bluetooth with Ubuntu 10.10
<ZykoticK9> bibic682, sad fact of the matter is: flash on linux is poor.
<bibic682> I watch streaming tv stations that use flash. I got it going pretty smooth at 100% resources
<undecim> JuJuBee: Really? How do you connect the board to your computer?
<xangua> bibic682 HaC|away if you use firefox you can try flahsvideoreplacer addon to play it with your native player
<lousygarua> FunnyLookinHat: i'm not sure the nvidia driver is needed for thte graphical part of grub2. my guess is that grub2 uses some kind default vga mode that should be enabled on all graphic cards. maybe it's a problem with the installation? you can try booting with "Super Grub Disk"
<fdsaseemslegit> undecim:  0s and 1s dude.  0s and 1s.
<coz_> mia158,   I am not presonally experienced with bluetooth...did you google  ubuntu troubleshoot bluetooth
<JuJuBee> undecim: it uses a bluetooth or usb connection.  I used to do it with my old smartboard...
<bencahill> xangua: cool :)
<digirak> anyone here knows how to use euler?
<mia158> yes, I did and I've been researching for several hours now but not having any sucess.
<ZykoticK9> lousygarua, actually the nvidia proprietary driver break plymouth in many ways
<JuJuBee> undecim: just make the bluetooth USB adapter available to the vm and install the software.
<undecim> JuJuBee: Well how did you set up the VM to control the board then?
<JuJuBee> Not a great solution.
<digirak> mia158: are u talking to me?
<JuJuBee> undecim: via installing the software.
<onceltuca> undecim: thanks for your help.. coldnt solve it this time unfortunately..
<KaiForce> after running apt-get upgrade, I'm being prompted about grub installation.  It says I have chosen not to install grub to any device (I made no such choice.)  What action should I take to make sure I can boot when this is done?  Options to Continue without installing grub? prompt are Yes / No
<undecim> JuJuBee: Hmmm... Maybe a chroot will do what you need after all :P
<JuJuBee> The software recognized the usb dongle and was able to control the board through it.
<mia158> digirak, I was not talking to you. I was talking to coz_
<undecim> onceltuca: You never responded to my last question...
<undecim> onceltuca: Go back to the console you were in and try "sudo service gdm restart"
<FunnyLookinHat> lousygarua, Super Grub Disk = a method to installing a grub bootloader?
<undecim> onceltuca: second to last*
<digirak> ping does anyone know anything about euler here?
<onceltuca> undecim: ok
<coz_> mia158,  mm  not sure then guy,,, as I said,, my experience with this is extremely limited
<fdsaseemslegit> !info euler
<ubottu> euler (source: euler): interactive mathematical programming environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61.0-8 (maverick), package size 385 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<JuJuBee> But most of what I need to display on teh board is on linux, not windows and I did not have much luck with sharing the host OS directories with the guest when both were linux.
<undecim> onceltuca: Oh wait, nevermind... Sorry I was confuse
<undecim> onceltuca: Confused*
<lambrz> anybody who knows about grub2 + vista problems? can have a look at my grub conf? http://pastebin.com/B05yT6X0
<fdsaseemslegit> !euler
<Pici> !anyone | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ecchi> how do I place those navigation buttons from the window (minimize, restore, maximize, close) to the right side?
<coz_> mia158,  stick around and ask again    also go to t he ##linux channel ...they may be able to help
<xangua> !controls | ecchi
<ubottu> ecchi: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<mia158> thank you coz_
<undecim> JuJuBee: "Driver" in this case seems more like a userspace application.
<DaGeek247> ecchi
<ecchi> thanks xangua
<ecchi> btw, I installed wicd, and network is working now
<DaGeek247> its possible
<ecchi> had no luck with network-manager applet
<undecim> JuJuBee: Have you tried running the application from a terminal to see if it complains about missing libraries?
<guest> Hi. I recently changed monitors. When I boot my Ubuntu Lucid Lynx box and it reaches the login screen, the display stops working. The monitor stops receiving input. The virtual terminals ctrl+alt+f1-f6 work, but only the GUI doesn't. Could someone help me fix this, please?
<onceltuca> undecim: It says: "Installation problem!" The configuration...
<JuJuBee> undecim: the installer ?
<DrPoO> Hi, Could somebody point me to a resource where I can learn how to make a RAID 0 array??
<onceltuca> undecim: in a grphical box in UR corner
<DaGeek247> ecchi old on, i an show you hpw to move the minimize etc buttons over
<undecim> JuJuBee: Does it fail on installation or when you run the application?
<klizzle> hi everyone, having some book problems. Grub spontaneously stopped finding the hd1 device, where Ubuntu is kept. I installed via wubi and was recommended to try bootrec.exe /fmb from a Windows recovery console. It didn't work
<JuJuBee> undecim: I installed from cli.  However once installed there is no app that I need to run.
<erUSUL> DrPoO: system>admin...>disk utility can do linux raid-0 software arrays
<JuJuBee> undecim: no it did not complain on install
<ecchi> DaGeek247, but I already visited the link http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<fdsaseemslegit> undecim:  bingo
<DaGeek247> not a link
<DrPoO> erUSUL, I need to do this from the command line
<ecchi> DaGeek247, no offense, but you look drunk
<erUSUL> !raid | DrPoO
<ubottu> DrPoO: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<onceltuca> undecim: then it disappears and the screen is "black"
<leoncutz> hi everyone
<erUSUL> DrPoO: you have to use mdadm utility
<DaGeek247> sorry, pda keybard is tough to use.
<leoncutz> i am very new to ubuntu. i just dloaded ubuntu 10.10
<fdsaseemslegit> leoncutz,  congratulations
<DaGeek247> get ubuntu tweak.
<glaceman> hi guys
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leoncutz> i need hgelp here pls
<fdsaseemslegit> hi glaceman.
<ecchi> oh thanks DaGeek247 , I just used this line: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<DaGeek247> it can move the buttons.
<undecim> onceltuca: You might try running sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade if you can get a network connection
<ecchi> but I'll try the tweak tool
<eurythmia> undecim: kk, I'm back from a reboot and a break ... it looks like I did kill off the parent of the OUTLOOK.EXE process when I was killing off wine processes ... when the parent process dies, init became the new parent for the hung process
<vooze> leoncutz, what do you need help with ? ;)
<ZykoticK9> klizzle, Wubi is good to "test" if you like Ubuntu or not BUT when issues come up, those with the most knowledge in this channel are usually unaware of implications of Wubi as it's unlikely experienced users will use it.  A proper dual-boot is MUCH preferred to a Wubi install.  Just sayin.  Best of luck.
<undecim> leoncutz: Ask questions, and We'll answer them to the best of our abilities
<fdsaseemslegit> ^
<g_0_0> guest, have you tried - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<glaceman> from my own experience, sbackup sucks
<KaiForce> is there a grub channel?  My issue isn't being commented on here.
<DaGeek247> ecchi, its under "window manager settings"
<onceltuca> undecim: i have a connection since im here :)
<amelie> Francaise !! =x
<sacarlson> klizzle: I'm seeing more people with wubi problems,  I would suggest if you ever get it working again don't try to update,  seems the support for it has been getting smaller for that
<bibic682> Is there an alternative SWF file player to default to in Firefox??
<onceltuca> undecim: nothing to upgrade/te
<dee01> hi everyone. 10.10 (64bit) on lenovo x201 is doing strange stuff: sudden shutdown, sound issues, user right issues... i am sort of lost. could need some positive advice
<undecim> onceltuca: Seems to me like an upgrade broke something
<amelie> Je suis Française SVP qui parle français :o
<ZykoticK9> !fr | amelie
<ubottu> amelie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<glaceman> amelie: moi je parle francais
<DaGeek247> dee01 use the much more stable 10.04
<g_0_0> amelie, pm me
<klizzle1> getting a Grub error: no device /ubuntu/.../root.disk. Isn't finding my ubuntu install. Anyone know what to do?
<leoncutz> fdsaseemslegit> i need help pls
<ZykoticK9> glaceman, not here please
<onceltuca> undecim: ok it says upstart is keept back
<fdsaseemslegit> !ask | leoncutz
<ubottu> leoncutz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dee01> DaGeek247: there i had even more troubles..
<onceltuca> undecim: hence upstart is not upgraded
<DaGeek247> dee01 wow.
<glaceman> ZykoticK9: pm;)
<fdsaseemslegit> leoncutz:  What can "we all" help you with.
<petro> sacarlson: i'm not entirely convinced about that 'fix'
<leoncutz> fdsaseemslegit> after installing ubthere is no sound comming from my speakersuntu,
<undecim> JuJuBee: I installed it on my 64-bit system and get a segfault when I run the binary :/
<DaGeek247> dee01 try debian. the most stable linux os i know.
<JuJuBee> undecim: really?
<leoncutz> ubottu> ok sorry guys still new here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> petro: I see others , seems it tries to install the wrong driver at boot so you will manualy have to uninstall it and install the working one
<fdsaseemslegit> leoncutz:  check your sound applet to make sure you are not muted.  by default,  I believe the sound is set to 0%.
<JuJuBee> what is the name of the binary you are trying to run?
<JuJuBee> Setup_Englis ?
<dee01> DaGeek247 i have the impression it has to do with my permissions for the files... in my home directory, should there be the user 'root' or me??
<JuJuBee> * English
<kimyong> hi
<fdsaseemslegit> Hello kimyong.
<DaGeek247> dee01 you.
<xil> getting a Grub error: no device /ubuntu/.../root.disk. Isn't finding my ubuntu install. Anyone know what to do?
<leoncutz> fdsaseemslegit> i hv already done it. its all set to 100%
<petro> sacarlson: not that i've gleaned the information for the correct one there :/ :D
<undecim> JuJuBee: /usr/bin/PolyVision/PolyVisionDriver/PolyVisionDriver, after installing
<sacarlson> petro: is that what that last entry does?
<g3org3s> hello , anyone knows a proxy soft that ggives the client the ability to see his session details on some page ? like the session time and bandwith usage ?
<kimyong> I'm having trouble booting 10.10 on my new laptop i7-2630 it just drop me to grub
<petro> sacarlson: i dont think so.
<dee01> DaGeek247 thats what i thought. well with chown i cannot change it
<DaGeek247> de01 regularly logging in as root is bad
<kimyong> in the end i had to install debian on this laptop
<JuJuBee> undecim: Ah,,  i never tried that.
<bibic682> any stand alone flash players ??
<fdsaseemslegit> bibic682:  try vlc.
<sacarlson> petro: maybe try this http://aplawrence.com/Linux/rtl811.html
<ZykoticK9> dee01, fyi if you run GUI apps with sudo instead of gksudo it can lead to permission problem in your home directory.  see !gksudo for explanation.
<JuJuBee> undecim: I get that also...
<dee01> ZykoticK9: i used sudo chown in the terminal
<xangua> bibic682: swfdec, gnash
<JuJuBee> undecim: it works no a 32 bit  install
<Thomas_Reck> Hello.
<Thomas_Reck> I need some help
<JuJuBee> s/no/on/
<DaGeek247> dee01 if ubuntu has to many poblems, get debian. its tested for four years (i think) bfore being released, and its what ubuntu is based off of.
<undecim> JuJuBee: And it's statically linked, which means it shouldn't require the 32-bit libraries
<fdsaseemslegit> leoncutz:  Does this fix apply to you?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390625
<lambrz> xil i don't know anything, but for those who do it would be easier to answer if you told smth more, like what were u trying to do
<ZykoticK9> dee01, i was just suggestion a possible cause for permission issue in your home dir.  Your "sudo chown ..." is fine.
<leoncutz> fdsaseemslegit: i will go through it and get bk to u soon. tks
<undecim> JuJuBee: So a 32-bit chroot won't make a difference... It just can't deal with a 64-bit kernel.
<bibic682> thanks I will give it a try....I don't think VLC handles that....but will try both   thanks
<fdsaseemslegit> leoncutz:  I'll be here.
<dee01> ZykoticK9: can i also force this command somehow? and what is the correct command?? and which permissions are standard??
<JuJuBee> undecim: so that means they need to  port to 64 bit for it to work at all..
<undecim> JuJuBee: Correct
<Thomas_Reck> Hello. I have some problems. I just installed some drivers on Ubuntu and then when i restarted it ask me for a Login and password. When i write in my Login i guess its my Username on ubuntu. But i cant write in a password help please.
<undecim> JuJuBee: I would recommend trying the Windows version in Wine. If it's stable enough, it may be the most convenient solution
<g3org3s> hello , anyone knows a proxy soft where the client can see his bandwith usage and time ?
<JuJuBee> undecim: OK, I will pass that info along to their support team.
<MuH4hA> Hi! I got a HP 5940 but can't pick that very model or the 5900-series on my "http://localhost:631/admin" cups-config-page.. what driver do i use instead?
<JuJuBee> Hmm, didn't try wine yet.
<dee01> DaGeek247: ubuntu was fine on my old t42. runned like a dream for years... now i just have problems with this lenovo-piece-of-junk
<xil> I wasn't doing anything. Shutdown computer, when I turned it back on all of a sudden Grub isn't finding important things for booting. It doesn't even find the grub config. I installed via Wubi. Someone yesterday said to run a windows recovery cd and run bootrec.exe /fmb. Did it, didn't fix the problem.
<ZykoticK9> dee01, "sudo chown $YOURUSERNAME:$YOURUSERNAME filename"  you could also use -r on directories.  (REPLACE $YOURUSERNAME with your actual username)
<undecim> JuJuBee: Be sure to use the latest version from winehq.org
<undecim> ZykoticK9: Or just use "$USER"
<JuJuBee> ok.  thanks
<Thomas_Reck> Hello. I have some problems. I just installed some drivers on Ubuntu and then when i restarted it ask me for a Login and password. When i write in my Login i guess its my Username on ubuntu. But i cant write in a password help please.
<dee01> ZykoticK9: and if i want to change permissions for my complete home directory i use this recursive command??
<ZykoticK9> undecim, awesome thanks!  That's supper helpful, i never knew that variable existed.
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: Is this on a black screen with white text?
<sebastian_> Donjuann
<sebastian_> bvcbbb
<lee__> Thomas_Reck:  you do have a password yes?
<Pici> !pl | sebastian_
<ubottu> sebastian_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gpc> Thomas_Reck: when you type your password you don't see any ****** is what you mean?
<Thomas_Reck> Undecim: Yes it is.
<kimyong> hi i cannot boot 10.10 cd on my sandy bridge laptop
<kimyong> it drops me to grub
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: Your password is typing just fine, it just doesn't display
<ZykoticK9> dee01, "cd /home && sudo chown -r $USER:$USER $USER" should work
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: It's a security feature for console logins
<DaGeek247> dee01 i am just giving a suggestion. if you really like ubuntu, you could dual boot it with debian until you get all ubuntus problems fixed.
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Oh okay. Thank you
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: But
<gpc> Thomas_Reck: go ahead and type in the password and hit enter
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Yes?
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: You shouldn't be getting that login screen
<KaiForce> after running apt-get upgrade, I'm being prompted about grub installation.  It says I have chosen not to install grub to any device (I made no such choice.)  What action should I take to make sure I can boot when this is done?  Options to "Continue without installing grub?" prompt are Yes / No
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: It means GDM is having problems, likely with a graphics driver you just installed
<ZykoticK9> dee01, SORRY it's -R for recursive on chown, my bad
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Yes i happend just after i reinstalled after i installed a graphic driver
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: Which graphic driver did you install and how did you go about installing it?
<mia158> I am using a Dell Latitude D630 and cannot get bluetooth to initialize. I get this error -- dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.bluez.Error.NoSuchAdapter: No such adapter
<mia158> I've been resesearching and troubleshooting but am not having any success. What can I do next?
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  Are you dual booting your machine?
<ericdaway> I think I have to reinstall, but I figured I would ask here first:  I was trying to change my USB Polling rate in Ubunutu.. so I edited some files relating to USB HID.. now on boot my keyboard/mouse do not work, keyboard doesn't even work in safe mode/console
<ericdaway> so I can't do anything to actually fix it...
<undecim> mia158: Is there any output if you type "hciconfig" in a terminal?
<lwizardl> Hi
<dee01> ZykoticK9: chown invalid option -- 'r'
<ericdaway> because I have no input to the machine
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Well i have a HP g62-a36SO so that graphic driver and it installed succesfull and asked me to restart
<dee01> ZykoticK9: heheh
<sacarlson> xil:  well now you can work with  klizzle1: that has the same problem as you with wubi,  if your not the same people,  if you don't have anything of value it the home dir I think you should repartition a 10 gig ext4 space and create a real install
<m_fulder> hey ... while hosting a webserver on my ubuntu comp I can't reach the webhost using my external IP while in LAN (it works just fine outside the LAN but I can't when Im in the LAN) why is that??
<lwizardl> does the default install of Ubuntu include active firewalls ?
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: You did this from Ubuntu's "Hardware Drivers" application?
<ZykoticK9> dee01, did you see my last message?  sorry it's -R
<KaiForce> fdsaseemslegit: negative, it is a dedicated virtual web server.
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Yes
<ericdaway> m_fulder the external IP probably points to your router
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: Okay, when you log into the console, run "sudo service gdm restart" and see if you get back to a desktop
<dee01> ZykoticK9: yes, thanks
<lambrz> xil u r sure it's grub2?
<ericdaway> do you have the port forwarding set up?
<ericdaway> forward port 80 on your router to the internal IP of your webserver
<kimyong> quit
<kimyong> \quit
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  Are you sauing you have not installed grub bootloader,  or that you made no decision to install it and are unsure whether or not it is installed?
<lewix> hi
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: So there it asks me to login i login?
<mia158> undecim: there is no ouput
<dee01> ZykoticK9: it looks like it would work...
<dee01> ZykoticK9: i really hope this will solve a lot of problems...
<undecim> mia158: Then Ubuntu doesn't recognize your device as a bluetooth device... You may need to install drivers for it
<m_fulder> ericdaway, the thing is it does point to my router (server-comp) but the router has two network cards one external and one internal ... but I mean I can still connect to google so the ports out are open..then why can't I reach my router by its external IP ?
<xil> lambrz: I'm not sure of anything. I never checked the version of grub
<HaC|away> i'm trying to get fulldisk encryption with a keyfile on usb stick to work, anyone knows how to do it? using "cryptkey=/dev/sdb1:ext3:/secretkey" in grub.cfg doesnt seem to work
<dee01> ZykoticK9: hm, if i do ls -l the owner and group are still root
<KaiForce> fdsaseemslegit: I have a fairly vanilla ubuntu installation.  I believe GRUB is the bootloader, and there is a grub.d in /etc.  this upgrade is saying I chose not to install grub.  I haven't made such a choice.
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: So when it asks me to login im gonna login?
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: Yes
<JuJuBee> undecim: shoudl I use 1.3 beta or 1.2 stable?
<xil> sacarison: I am klizzle1, renamed myself because I'm on a friend's comp. I've resized Windows partitions before, prefer not to do it again
<KaiForce> fdsaseemslegit: is there somewhere I can post a screenshot?
<ZykoticK9> dee01, what file/directory is this?
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Okay, if it doesnt work i come back.
<undecim> JuJuBee: Either one should be fine... try 1.2 at first, and then 1.3 if it doesn't work
<mia158> undecim: This is just the internal bluetooth controller on the laptop. I'm not using a specific device, yet. My goal is to enbale the bluetooth radio on my laptop so it can discover and pair with an external device
<dee01> ZykoticK9: the one from my home/dee01
<undecim> mia158: Ah, I remember this laptop model... It's got a really quirky bluetooth adapter
<JuJuBee> undecim: can I   apt-get install or shoudl I add the repo then apt-get install?
<g_0_0> m_fulder, connect to webserver using address "localhost" or the internal ip address of you machine
<ZykoticK9> dee01, i have no idea then?  sorry.
<undecim> mia158: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/277211
<undecim> JuJuBee: Add the repo, then apt-get update, and apt-get install
<dee01> ZykoticK9: it somehow got fu^# up when i upraded from 10.4 to 10.10
<mia158> thanks I'll reviee that...
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  but I need to connect by the external IP ... I have several servers on different networks and on my "old" network I can connect just fine to the webhost using the external IP
<ZykoticK9> dee01, i don't to upgrades (i think they are a BAD idea) - and don't even use #* for language like that.
<JuJuBee> undecim: it won't let me add the repo.  Tells me my sudo password is wrong (but it is definitely not wrong).
<airtonix> Wut?
<undecim> dee01: What's the problem? Maybe I can help
<undecim> JuJuBee: Caps lock?
<JuJuBee> nope
<xil> lambrz: I don't know which grub it is. I installed Ubuntu 10.10 with Wubi, that's what I know
<undecim> JuJuBee: Well that's just plain odd... Try typing "reset" and try agian
<dee01> ZykoticK9: i like the ^#()$ language like that! ;) i use it in all my 6 languages! regualarly! and it is fun! at least the last fun on this strange ^#)%Y# planet :D
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  I believe,  and I hope someone here will correct me if I am wrong,  is that if you select y,  that it will configure grub and update your grub.conf and you should be fine.  there is also #grub,  to answer one of your questions correctly ;)
<JesseDel> HI all, Does anyone know of a good tutorial for imaging the OS?  I'd like to be able to restore it if I happen to mess it up.
<mia158> looks like I need a windows OS to fix this?
<g_0_0> m_fulder, use a proxy or 7
<KaiForce> fdsaseemslegit: thanks, I feel much better now??
<ZykoticK9> dee01, it's no appropriate here.  don't use that language at all.  best of luck.
<mia158> undecim: Is there a linux only work-around or fix?
<lambrz> so it's supposed to be grub2 (1.98) and there's supposed to be grub.cfg
<dee01> undecim: i would like to change the user in my /home/dee01 directory to myself (dee01). strangely, after upgrading from 10.4 to 10.10 it became root:root
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  You are welcome?
<lambrz> maybe you can find smth in this https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/653134
<g_0_0> JesseDel, did you resolve your alsa problem?
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  or 7? what do you mean exaclty? :)
<JuJuBee> undecim: what is the full entry for sources.list I need to add
<JesseDel> g_0_0, unfortunately, no
<Tarka_Uremasu> Hello
<g_0_0> m_fulder, I mean use a proxy server to connect
<fdsaseemslegit> JesseDel:  I hear utilizing dd is the way to go.
<undecim> JuJuBee: There should be a single command to install the repos...
<JesseDel> g_0_0, I still can't compile the alsa-lib
<gogeta> g_0_0: proxy for what heh
<lambrz> but as i said i don't know anything, just meant when i read your question that it is difficult to approach it
<lambrz> ^ check eg. #17
<undecim> JuJuBee: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Tarka_Uremasu> I'm looking for help regarding the Apache application
<JuJuBee> got it
<dee01> ZykoticK9: i am sorry that you don't like my expressions. as i said: when you know it in 6 spoken languages then you will start to like it! anyway, many thanks! and don't take the digital life too serious... it is too short! have a nice time!
<Tarka_Uremasu> where should I go?
<fdsaseemslegit> JesseDel:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390625  might help you .
<gogeta> dee01: heh
<JuJuBee> installing wine now...
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: It didnt work the screen just blinked
<undecim> dee01: And you did "sudo chown -R dee01:dee01 /home/dee01"?
<g_0_0> JesseDel, is /proc/asound/cards still missing?
<dee01> undecim: i did dee01@x201:/home$ sudo chown -R dee01:dee01 dee01
<enrico_> Qualche italiano ???
<sacarlson> xil: well not sure you tried this and not sure how to find the correct kernel version but this sounds posible http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<dee01> undecim:  nad it is still root:root
<xangua> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dee01> gogeta: hm?
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: It didnt work. The screen only blinked one or two times
<Pici> undecim: Perhaps the partition is mounted improperly?
<g_0_0> JesseDel, the onboard sound card is enabled in the bios ?
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: What is the output of "lspci | grep VGA"?
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  it does work when I surf from a proxy server ... but I need this in an application ... can't I make my comp a proxy server ?
<JesseDel> g_0_0, yes. still missing
<undecim> Pici: That's what I was thinking...
<enrico_> Tanks ubottu
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: I login and write that?
<undecim> Thomas_Reck: Yes
<g_0_0> m_fulder, what are you trying to do exactly ? which application?
<xil> sacarison: I'll check it out, weird thing is there was never any update, to my knowledge
<Thomas_Reck> undecim: Ok. I come back in 5 min
<undecim> dee01: Do you have a separate home partition?
<dee01> undecim: i think so
<JuJuBee> undecim: interesting that the windows driver is only about 26  MB and linux is 250 MB
<undecim> dee01: Can I get the output of "mount | grep home"?
<gcr> does anyone remember how to change a password? because the root password on my server, krypton.dyndns.tv, is 123456
<gcr> and I want to change it
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  its a ban-system for css-servers and while adding a server (which lays in the same network) it doesn't find it because it can't access the external IP ... same goes for mySQL connections ... I can't connect to my mySQL database while trying to connect with the external IP in my LAN
<xil> sacarison: wow, that's some hefty stuff they want me to do. Could you help me figure out what to put for "version" and "windows partition"? I have no idea
<undecim> JuJuBee: That is weird...
<gcr> oh well, i'll figure it out, thanks
<dee01> undecim: /dev/sda10 on /home type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<dee01> undecim: /dev/sda10 on /home type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<JuJuBee> undecim: if I install this with wine, then I won't be able to controll the linus OS windows etc.... will I ?
<dee01> undecim: mmt... there should be more...
<undecim> JuJuBee: What?
<g_0_0> m_fulder, are you using a domain name or the ip address?
<undecim> dee01: Okay, the type worries me....
<uni4dfx> help! my ubuntu suddenly stopped resolving all DNS addresses
<undecim> dee01: fuseblk?
<ericdaway> uni4dfx is your dns servr down?
<dee01> undecim: what is fuseblk?
<JuJuBee> undecim: if I install the drivers in wine, will it allow me to use the board with  my linux apps?  I should be able to drag windows around open apps etc.... right on the whiteboard.
<ericdaway> not really a function of teh OS
<uni4dfx> ericdaway no, it's working fine on another computer in the same NAT
<LinuxNoob> hello all, when i try to install linux on my labtop(brand new hdd nothin on it) the ubuntu loading thing happens the purple screen with 5 dots, that loads for a bit, then a purple and grey checkered thing happens, and comp freezes, any ideas?
<undecim> JuJuBee: Honestly, I have no idea.
<dee01> undecim: the partition is ntfs.. because i also use it sometimes on my windows partition... could that be the problem??
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  the IP address
<JuJuBee> Also should be able to draw on documents and it saves an overlay so when I open the app the overlay opens also...
<undecim> dee01: Yes, it could very much be a problme
<JesseDel> anyway to backup your system so that it can be restored easily?  Will rsynch work?
<maco> dee01: yes. ntfs doesnt understand linux permissions
<sacarlson> m_fulder: you can use a name instead of an ip address and have it looked up different depending if you on local net or outside
<undecim> dee01: First of all, that's just a bad idea altogether....
<g_0_0> m_fulder, why don't you just access it with the internal ip addr?
<undecim> dee01: Second of all, It will cause permission issues
<LinuxNoob> hello all, when i try to install linux on my labtop(brand new hdd nothin on it) the ubuntu loading thing happens the purple screen with 5 dots, that loads for a bit, then a purple and grey checkered thing happens, and comp freezes, any ideas?
<maco> dee01: id have /home be part of your / and then make your ntfs mount at /data, then symlink /home/dee01/Music -> /data/Music
<maco> dee01: and suchlike
<dee01> undecim: so format to ext-something...
<LinuxNoob> (sorry for asking twice, i need my labtop for school x_x) we are starting our A+ today
<undecim> dee01: I would do something like what maco suggested
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  sure that will do :P
<fdsaseemslegit> labtop,  all my rage
<dee01> maco: aha. ok. never heard about symlink but if it will make everything running again properly, then i will be more than happy!
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  try the 'nomodeset' option (when you see a man at the bottom screen hit space, then f6)
<dee01> undecim: ok, i will try...
<undecim> dee01: Are you in a console?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  some nvidia cards hav4e issues untill the nvidia drivers are installed.
<sacarlson> m_fulder: I use bind9 dns to do things like that so that depending if it's an outside or inside address I service with different ip return
<edwardteach> LinuxNoob, or try the alternate live cd
<dee01> undecim: yes
<undecim> dee01: logged in as dee01?
<dee01> undecim: yes
<m_fulder> g_0_0, but the only problem is ... I want the external IP to be shown on my "sourcebans" so players can connect to the servers from this site as well ... but while entering the internal IP sure the server willl be found but players can't connect via internal IP can't thay^^
<LinuxNoob> try f6 when i see the man
<LinuxNoob> and the keyboard?
<dee01> undecim: but i also could use gparted, right?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  hit some keys when you see the man to get to the advqanced optionbs screen
<KaiForce> Getting this screen when running apt-get upgrade on LTS.  http://ScrnSht.com/tkcaqo  Do not want to break my bootloader.  What do I need to do?
<m_fulder> sacarlson, g_0_0 .. oki Ill try out the DNS name instead as well :) sec
<undecim> dee01: You could, but it wouldn't be necessary unless your / is tight on space
<Dr_Willis> another case of making things look so 'nice' that people totally overlooolk their options
<sacarlson> m_fulder: If it's only a single system that needs lookups then just modify the /etc/hosts file to make due
<undecim> dee01: I can help you get a better partition setup
<undecim> dee01: Just a matter of changing some mount points and adding some symlinks
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what that man/logo icons at the bottom means in the initial  screens
<m_fulder> sacarlson, modiofy how? ... hm I don't find any DNS name for my IP :O
<juli> hi
<dee01> undecim: that would be great.
<dee01> on my / i got 2gb left
<undecim> dee01: Alright, you should type "sudo -i" to get a root shell to work with this, if for nothing else than not writing to your home directory while we're working with it
<LinuxNoob> k just plugged in my usb stick
<sacarlson> m_fulder: pike a name  you want your server to be local like myserver 192.168.2.222   in  /etc/hosts is about all it takes
<LinuxNoob> its couting in a black page
<xil> could someone please help me. Grub isn't finding my ubuntu, it isn't finding anything really
<LinuxNoob> really fast
<undecim> dee01: Just be careful with this shell :P
<dee01> undecim: got the root shell
<dee01> undecim:  i understand
<LinuxNoob> looks like its counting to 100 or somethin
<m_fulder> sacarlson,  you mean to change my internal IP ? How will that solve my problem?
<undecim> dee01: Alright, lets unmount /home with "umount /home"
<dee01> undecim:  be carefull with your commands :D
<LinuxNoob> nope went past 100 its at 108 now x_X
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  thats not the bios testing yoiu ram is it?
<sacarlson> m_fulder: no I mean to define a name to the IP you plan to setup your server as
<LinuxNoob> iunno
<nobodybk> HAPPY LUNAR NEW YEAR EVERYONE
<lwizardl> does the default install of Ubuntu include active firewalls ?
<undecim> dee01: and we'll make the data dir with "mkdir /data"
<LinuxNoob> its got 133.83583259 bunch of numbers and some chat, its going by to quick
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  it has a firewall - but no default rules.
<bibic682> anyone know the easy way to install swfdec-0.8.4 tar.gz from desktop?
<LinuxNoob> is it checking my ram o_o
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  so its bvasucaly Off by default
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  its your pc.. i dont know..
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, ok thats what I thought
<dee01> undecim: mmt, device is busy...
<m_fulder> sacarlson,  I dont think I quite understand :P ... I already have defined external/internal IPs ... why should I define a name to my? Ip ?
<JuJuBee> undecim: cant' get the driver to install in wine either...
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  bios options normally exist to disable that.
<undecim> dee01: hmm... that's a problem I didn't forsee :P
<sacarlson> m_fulder: that only works when your local network has one or just a few users that will be looking up the name
<LinuxNoob> okay, now im at the gray and white lined screen again, i heard the linux startup thingy, but nothing else
<undecim> JuJuBee: I'm afraid your only option is the VM then.
<JuJuBee> I guess.
<undecim> dee01: Alright, change of plans...
<xangua> bibic682: how about install it from software centre, you can't have more than 1 plugin for flash installed at once
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  you dident even see a liuttle man./logo at the bottom? perhaps you should of just been tappoing the space key as it was booting up.. its one of the first screens you see
<JuJuBee> Ah well, we gave it the good old college try.  Thansk for the help
<sacarlson> m_fulder: because you can have the same name that defines two ip's dependent on where you are looking from
<undecim> dee01: Let's edit /etc/fstab and comment the /home line.
<bibic682> I will try that   thanks
<LinuxNoob> okay ill retry
<undecim> dee01: use "nano /etc/fstab" (or whatever editor you prefer), find the line with "/home" and put a # at the beginning
<g_0_0> m_fulder, externally is your server resolve via a domain name or ip address?
<lwizardl> is there anyway to enable a right click and drag/drop like in windows? it is about the only option I miss from it
<dee01> undecim: ok, done
<sacarlson> m_fulder: same reason you don't type a number into your browser instead of  typeing  google.com
<undecim> dee01: Now we need to reboot
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob: if you are booting from a flash drive. You can edit the files on the flash and make nomodeset the default.. but i dontr rember whsat the file names were. other then that they are in the syslinux config files/dir
<dee01> undecim: reboot the computer??
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  Huh?
<undecim> dee01: Yes
<dee01> ok
<undecim> dee01: When you reboot /home should be empty, but your files are okay
<dee01> undecim:  ok
<undecim> dee01: Still a little bit more to do :P
<dee01> undecim: shutdown -r now
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  click/drag. try the alt, and shift and ctrl keys. they make drag/drop doi differnt things.
<denisesball> can anyone help with figuring out why my laptop runs hot in 10.10? i dont remember this being a problems in earlier version
<LinuxNoob> installer boot menu
<LinuxNoob> run ubuntu from this usb, install ubuntu , test, memory, boot from first hdd.
<bibic682> xangua:  Doesn't seem to be in software sources
<Guest71541> hi
<LinuxNoob> my labtop has nothing on its hdd, no drivers, no os, nothin
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  hit F6 perhaps..
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, ok because what i'm looking to do is highlight say 3 files right click and drag to new folder and then select move to make sorting files quicker
<undecim> denisesball: Open your system monitor and see if something's hogging the CPU
<LinuxNoob> f6 refreshes the page, same page pops up
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  shift, ctrl and alt do that under the gnome file manager.
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  my server is resolved by IP address
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, k thanks
<m_fulder> but Im making a DNS server for it now as well
<m_fulder> DN *
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  somewhere theres a menu item to select options. try to find the one that has 'nomodeset'
<amen51> hi all, I have been having problems with suspend (to ram) after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10, any ideas?
<bibic682> xangua: I take that back....its in package manager...thanks
<LinuxNoob> when i click on advanced options it just says go back
<amen51> the machine is thinkpad T400
<sacrebleu> Question.  I have a VPS, and I want to use khtml2png2, but it requires x-windows server.  Since this is a server, will I be able to run an x-server?
<brianBTB> I have a problem theming the lockscreen. I want it to look awesome, so I downloaded a theme from Gnome-look.org. Next I converted the included .glade to .ui. Then I copied the folder with the images, and the .GTKRC file and the .UI file to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/. Finally, I opened gconf-editor and changed apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_dialog_theme from 'default' to 'nsa' . now if I lock I get a black screen and have to reb
<brianBTB> oot. Any ideas??
<undecim> sacrebleu: Probably not on a VPS
<undecim> sacarlson: Although it may not need to run an X server
<LinuxNoob> okay if i hit install to hdd, i get the ubuntu loading screen, then white and black lined screen x_X
<LinuxNoob> lemme put the alternate on my usb
<denisesball> undecim: nothing is using CPU. its constantly 60 degrees or higher http://i.imgur.com/puIJl.jpg
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  the nomode set options where befor you hit the install to hd optionsmenu
<denisesball> u can see me sensor applet at 60 degrees plus
<denisesball> barely a load
<LinuxNoob> i dont get that
<g_0_0> denisesball, is the fan exhaust blocked?
<denisesball> g_0_0: definitely not, its blowing hot air out of it
<undecim> denisesball: Laptops tend to build up dust and dirt inside, which can slow down fans, thermally insulate hardware, etc. Maybe you need to to get some canned air or a compresser and blow the dust out
<undecim> denisesball: or...
<LinuxNoob> im downloading the 10.04 install, going to see if that helps maybe
<LinuxNoob> then i can just upgrade after i get it working
<denisesball> undecim: g_0_0: i actually just took this whole laptop apart to replace the hinges. inside was pretty clean and im pretty sure it started after moving to 10.10
<undecim> denisesball: Maybe your CPU is on "performance"?
<LinuxNoob> (crosses fingers)
<denisesball> undecim: where do i set that?
<vooze> terminal: connect to server using ssh?
<alter-ego> hey could someone help me locate python2.6 tk package
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  and sacarlson ..so you mean if I set up a domain name for my server I should be able to connect by my external IP = DN ?
<vooze> ssh host and what then?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  ive needed the nomnodeset optiuoin for all my nvidia systems for the last 2 or 3 releases
<alter-ego> 2.6.2 to be specific
<undecim> denisesball: Easiest way to set it is to put a CPUFreq applet on your panel for each core.
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  untill i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<denisesball> undecim: it's set to on demand
<alter-ego> lowest i can find is 2.6.3
<sacarlson> m_fulder: yes that's what domain name is all about and they are free at http://noip.com
<g_0_0> m_fulder,  if you setup a domain name - purchase a domain name - you can point it towards your external server ip addr, internally add the domain name to your /etc/hosts file with the internal ip addr and reference the server via its domain name
<denisesball> undecim: should i try conservative?
<undecim> denisesball: Go for it
<LinuxNoob> yeah, thats prob what i need, can i get a thing to teach me how to make it nomodset by default? cause apparently im not doing it right x_X
<undecim> denisesball: Though at 97% idle, it shouldn't make a difference...
<m_fulder> ah oki I think I get it now
<denisesball> undecim: doesnt seem to be helping, man this has been driving me nuts for months
<alter-ego> anyone know where i can find tkinter for python 2.6.2
<sacarlson> m_fulder: that will setup the outside address for you,  then you still have to setup a bind9 local dns server or modify /etc/hosts file for a single system to work without a local dns server
<denisesball> undecim: also, it doesnt run hot it windows
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:   check the forums/install guides. I use thst option last time about 5+ mo ago. so cant rember exaxtly how
<LinuxNoob> thank you dr_willis
<LinuxNoob> ill look right now
<undecim> denisesball: What is your current/max CPU freq?
<denisesball> undecim: where do i see that?
<undecim> denisesball: If you have that CPUFreq applet, hover over to see current, click to see a list of possivle Frequencies
<undecim> denisesball: possible*
<denisesball> undecim: it says 1GHz but goes up to 2GHz, but is set to ondemand setting
<undecim> denisesball: I can see no reason for your computer to run hot, then
<undecim> denisesball: Unless it's your GPU causing the heat
<tw> Is there an environmental setting I can use to make command line applications ignore proxy settings?
<beliah> undecim: i have the same problem and it
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is there a way to see when my screensaver was active?
<undecim> denisesball: But with 97% idle on CPU, that's unlikely.
<alter-ego> anyone know where i can find python2.6.2-tk?
<ryan_languagelab> I'm getting a message: "The follow packages have been kept back: upstart" -- how can I find out what is causing the 'upstart' package to be help back>
<SmokeyD> like the last en who commandline tools, but then with info on when my screen was locked?
<denisesball> undecim: yeah me neither. ive been trying to figure it out for months. i have compiz and everything disabled, its intel graphics
<ryan_languagelab> answering my own question: http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10418671
<g_0_0> denisesball, you say you dismantled the laptop the heatsink on the processor is well mounted with thermal paste yes?
<area51pilot__> is there a way to decrease the time the notification balloon in the Gnome desktop remains visible
<denisesball> g_0_0: it had the same issue before i dismantled it. cpu looked fine
<KaiForce> apt-upgrade on LTS version of Ubuntu leads to this screen:  http://ScrnSht.com/tkcaqo  What can I do to prevent this system from failing to boot when the upgrade is complete?
<denisesball> g_0_0: undecim: i'm reading ideas about upgrading the BIOS, i guess ill give that a shot
<g_0_0> denisesball, maybe you could clean the old thermal paste and apply some new paste, make sure the heatsink is well mounted
<g_0_0> denisesball, it could be a bios issue, but you didn't have the problem before
<denisesball> g_0_0: thats right, before 10.10 and possible 10.04 it was fine
<KaiForce> denisesball: can you physically feel the temp diff between ubuntu and windows?
<denisesball> KaiForce: pretty much. its cool in windows, hot under my palms in windows. im gonna install a sense in windows to get a specific temp
<infantino> hello all, I have a USB 3.0 Ext HD which does not consisently show up and mount on my 10.10 desktop
<LinuxNoob> alright i just burned 2 cd's using infrarecorder, one with 10.10desktop one with 10.10alternate
<infantino> it will also freeze the computer if I plug it on once the desktop is booted up
<nm5tf> denisesball: do you have the "sensors" app installed & running to monitor temps???
<g[r]eek> Hi I am looking for the best way to take a whole bunch of JPEGs and put them into one PDF document
<LinuxNoob> okay im at a menu that asks me for my language :D
<LinuxNoob> am i at the nomodset area now ;D
<denisesball> nm5tf: in linux yes, see screenshot -  http://i.imgur.com/puIJl.jpg
<infantino> hi, does anyone else have issues with external harddrives?
<FunnyLoo_> g[r]eek: http://bitprison.net/jpg_to_pdf
<brianBTB> I have a problem theming the lockscreen. I want it to look awesome, so I downloaded a NSA theme from Gnome-look.org. Next I converted the included .glade to .ui. Then I copied the folder with the images, and the .GTKRC file and the .UI file to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/. Finally, I opened gconf-editor and changed apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_dialog_theme from 'default' to 'nsa' . now if I lock I get a black screen and have to
<brianBTB>  reboot. Any ideas??
<FunnyLoo_> g[r]eek: just be glad I didn't use a "let me google that for you" link ;)
<nm5tf> denisesball: don't see anything out of spec-what problem are U having???
<infantino> issues with external harddrive please help
<tw> The answer to my question was to unset HTTP_PROXY and http_proxy.  Apparently many apps honor those variables.
<LinuxNoob> OMG
<denisesball> nm5tf: the CPU is constantly over 60 degrees C
<LinuxNoob> linux is installing properly, tytytytytytyttyytytyt
<denisesball> thats hot for no load
<brianBTB> deniseball: is your cpu bad?
<alter-ego> could someone help me find python-tk for python2.6.2
<denisesball> brianBTB: no its fine
<brianBTB> alter-ego: tkinter? that comes with.
<alter-ego> ya i know
<alter-ego> but i need an older version
<alter-ego> where it didnt come with it
<nm5tf> denisesball: is it dual core??-mine is and runs 53C with no problems
<g[r]eek> FunnyLoo_, haha thanks, I'll check that link out :)
<FunnyLoo_> g[r]eek: it looks pretty straightforward - but feel free to ping me with questions.
<brianBTB> denisesball: ok... No more ideas here. you could answer my question though...
<brianBTB> if u can i mean
<g[r]eek> FunnyLoo_, thanks so much. I'll leave the # for now because it's quite busy. I'll msg you if I have any troubles. But if not, then thanks again :)
<KaiForce> grub specialists:  got this screen during an "apt-get upgrade."  http://ScrnSht.com/tkcaqo  I'm afeared that I'm about to break my bootloader.  Need advice.
<undecim> dee01: You there?
<denisesball> nm5tf: yeah 53 would be better, 60+ is not normal
<denisesball> 60+ constantly*
<KaiForce> denisesball: what does it go to under load?
<perlsyntax_> where can i find the path to my JDK in ubuntu?
<denisesball> KaiForce: 70-75
<undecim> KaiForce: Why did you choose to not install grub to any devices?
<perlsyntax_> i try to setup JDK in emacs.
<bananenfrosch> hi there
<KaiForce> undecim:  that was not a decision I made, unfortunately.
<nm5tf> denisesball; is it causing problems, or R U just concerned???
<perlsyntax_> hi
<undecim> KaiForce: What happens if you choose no?
<bananenfrosch> is there any irc client who can handle ident?
<denisesball> nm5tf: its constantly hot under my hand and it dont want my CPU unnecessarily hot
<xxiao> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 64bit to access a self-made ssl site, it will pop up saying 'invalid security certificate' a few tiems when i access the site
<vooze> Bananaburger, xchat
<perlsyntax_> anyoone know where i can find the path to JDK in ubuntu??
<KaiForce> I don't know, but I need to choose correctly.  I need this machine to be able to boot.
<vooze> bananenfrosch, xchat
<KaiForce> undecim: ^^^^
<perlsyntax_> hello
<brianBTB> alter-ego: tkinter is included, is it not?
<bananenfrosch> xchat is the only one? i read there is a high risk to use the ident plugin
<undecim> KaiForce: Press no
<sisif> Hey guys. Do you know what might cause the fglrx driver to spit this errors in syslog? "[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 1908 using kernel context 0". Each time i`m getting this my whole PC crashes. I`m trying to track it down ..
<rogst> perlsyntax_: try update-java-alternatives --list
<KaiForce> undecim:  it brought me back to the same screen.  Hmmm....
<perlsyntax_> thanks
<undecim> KaiForce: I would just go with <Yes> for now... the bootloader can always be installed later.
<brianBTB> I have a problem theming the lockscreen. I want it to look awesome, so I downloaded a NSA theme from Gnome-look.org. Next I converted the included .glade to .ui. Then I copied the folder with the images, and the .GTKRC file and the .UI file to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/. Finally, I opened gconf-editor and changed apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_dialog_theme from 'default' to 'nsa' . now if I lock I get a black screen and have to
<brianBTB>  reboot. Any ideas? I REALLY need help with this...
<bananenfrosch> i have to try it ote
<fdsaseemslegit> :D
<bananenfrosch> thanks guys
<nm5tf> denisesball: what CPU do you have & have you looked up specs for temp???
<bananenfrosch> :)
<undecim> KaiForce: YOu have a live CD handy?
<denisesball> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz
<KaiForce> undecim:  this is virtual machine at hosting center.  Let me see what ISOs I have down there.
<denisesball> nm5tf: this is a new problem with 10.10 and possibly 10.04
<denisesball> did not used to be an issue
<xxiao> on 32bit it never had any problem, when the 'invalid certificate' pops up it shows my ISP
<undecim> KaiForce: Virtual Machine? A real VM or something like OpenVZ?
<xxiao> 64bit still has more issues comparing to 32bit
<fdsaseemslegit> briianBTB:  did you chmod 755
<xxiao> but this ssl thing is really annoying
<denisesball> gonna try the BIOS upgrade and see what the temp actually is in windows
<KaiForce> I don't know what OpenVZ is, or for that matter what a fake VM might look like.  This is running on ESXi.
<denisesball> thanks guys
<undecim> KaiForce: Okay, so a fully virtualized system then...
<undecim> KaiForce: You may need to boot a Live CD to install grub later
<nm5tf> denisesball: not sure why it would be issue with distro-maybe a "sensor" issue???
<cannonball> In 10.10 (and in 10.04 before), when I do snmpwalk -v1 -ccommunity $HOST prTable, it complains  "prTable: Unknown Object Identifier (Sub-id not found: (top) -> prTable)"
<KaiForce> undecim: correct.  looks like I have ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso down there, but that isn't what I installed this system with.  The web server I'm upgrading is 64bit LTS
<undecim> KaiForce: Upgrading? So it already has a grub installation?
<cannonball> It works with my CentOS boxen, but I cannot figure out how to get it to work with Ubuntu.  Anybody use snmpwalk from the commandline that can give me some pointers?
<KaiForce> undecim:  yes.  I ran "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"  - the second command brought me to the screenshot I posted
<undecim> KaiForce: Oh, well then there's nothing to worry about :P
<undecim> KaiForce: I thought you were installing a new system
<KaiForce> undecim: I'm glad you feel that way - so I should choose Yes here - and then what?
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  cross your fingers
<undecim> KaiForce: Choose yes, then reboot at your convenience to put your mind at ease :)
<KaiForce> lmao
<punkmexic> how can i prevent / avoid ubuntu offering me translation update for other languages?
<KaiForce> undecim: are you known as an "act first, think later" kind of guy?
<undecim> KaiForce: I wouldn't say that.
<undecim> KaiForce: I did the thinking. It will be fine
<KaiForce> undecim:  glad to hear it.
<the-wes> is anyone familiar with the "tcpflow" packet capturing utility?
<undecim> KaiForce: The reboot is just a test/proof that it's fine
<sisif> Hey guys. Do you know what might cause the fglrx driver to spit this errors in syslog? "[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 1908 using kernel context 0". Each time i`m getting this my whole PC crashes. I`m trying to track it down ..
<KaiForce> upgrade is continuing.  i did see a message that said updating grub?  why did I get this screen???
<undecim> sisif: What is process 1908?
<undecim> KaiForce: Beats me.
<sisif> undecim, how can I find out ?
<NJSchu> my irc client keeps crashing when i enter #python
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. It seems, after rebooting, something has changed WRT the layout of the system-tray-kinda-thing.
<NJSchu> anyone know why that would happen?
<markskilbeck> He's a screenshot: http://mahcuz.com/tmp/tray.png
<markskilbeck> Anyone know how I can fix it?
<Dr_Willis> NJSchu:  what client?
<NJSchu> x gnome chat
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  in the future,  run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,  choose 'no',  then run sudo apt-get ugrade and examine the differences,  if  you want.
<Dr_Willis> NJSchu:  could be a bug with xchat gnome. try the noirmal xchat perhaps.
<klcs> I am trying to use gksu to run a program. It starts fine but as soon as the terminal window closes the program closes too. Is there a way to avoid this?
<jesus_> markskilbeck
<Dr_Willis> klcs:  use the exit command to close the terminal window.
<undecim> sisif: ps aux | grep 1908
<NJSchu> dr_willis thanks you i will give it a go
<Dr_Willis> klcs:  dont just hit the close button.
<jesus_> i know how you can fix it, but if you use this way
<lee__> markskilbeck:  no but nice theme? what is it?
<klcs> Dr_Willis: The window closes automatically.
<markskilbeck> lee__: it is divergence iv.
<KaiForce> fdsaseemslegit: OK, can try that.  I'd like to remain on LTS - I understand that your suggestion would not take me off of it, but if I did go through with dist-upgrade I would no longer be running LTS correct?
<Dr_Willis> klcs:  give details as to exactly what you are dooing.
<sisif> undecim, yeah, did that, there is no result.
<jesus_> the tray would return to the default settings
<undecim> sisif: Ah, I just read the last part of that...
<undecim> sisif: It will have a different PID after a restart
<markskilbeck> jesus_: that's okay.
<jesus_> ok
<jesus_> i write it
<undecim> sisif: when does this error happen?
<markskilbeck> lee__: http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/art/Divergence-IV-quot-A-New-Hope-quot-183377193
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/whats-the-difference-between-apt-get-upgrade-and-apt-get-dist-upgrade-165998/
<damian> hi
<damian> im from poland
<sisif> undecim, indeed. and each time i get that error in the log, my screen goes nuts. flashes, etc, whole computer is frozen ..
<klcs> Dr_Willis: I created a launcher on my desktop that launches a program. When I run the launcher, a terminal window opens and prints information about starting the program. After it is done it closes and the program disappears.
<jesus_> you have to open a terminal
<damian> polish server search
<jesus_> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<undecim> sisif: So it's just random that it happens?
<lee__> markskilbeck:  sweet thx, i haven't messed with themes much, i sure could use one
<Progal> jesus can u solve php problem for me pls?
<jesus_> yes
<wujek> polish server search
<sisif> undecim, not really. happens since i put the fglrx driver on ..
<jesus_> a moment
<jesus_> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<jesus_> pkill gnome-panel
<wujek> jestem z polski szukam polskiego kanału
<sisif> undecim, but then yes, at random times, as far as I can tell
<Progal> how can i send mass mailer using smtp
<markskilbeck> thanks jesus_
<klcs> Dr_Willis: If I use sudo the window hangs around and I am able to use the program.
<fdsaseemslegit> KaiForce:  it is just something to wet your whistle :)
<markskilbeck> and, yeah lee__, it's a sexy theme
<markskilbeck> BRB
<jesus_> ;)
<LinuxNoob> im getting an error when i click install ubuntu, error:  "Mktemp: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<Progal> hello jesus
<jesus_> Progal, are you refering to a e-mail program?
<Progal> yes
<undecim> sisif: Well, we need to know what the process is...
<jesus_> ok
<jesus_> what program do you use, thunderbird
<jesus_> or evolution
<undecim> sisif: Are you able to REISUB when the computer is frozen?
<sisif> undecim, no. I actually tried a couple of time, but is does not work
<Progal> i just need smtp script
<sisif> undecim, only solution is to hard-reboot the hole sistem
<jesus_> mmm
<LinuxNoob> im getting an error when i click install ubuntu, error:  "Mktemp: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<undecim> sisif: Well, I would dump the output of ps aux to a file when you first start your computer. That way you can look at the PIDs in that output and find the one from the log error
<undecim> sisif: When you know what program it's referring to.
<jesus_> so, you problem isn't a bad config in an email account
<jesus_> ...
<ChaosR> dear #ubuntu, today I reinstalled (read: downgraded, natty -> format -> maverick) ubuntu, however, after setting everything up I am getting OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet errors, anybody knows how to solve this?
<Progal> jesus: i can't send mass mail using mail function
<sisif> undecim, is there any script that can do that at boot time, or I just do ps aux > log ?
<jesus_> ah ok
<undecim> sisif: ps aux > log
<jesus_> i think i know what is your problem
<jesus_> your smpt config it's OK?
<Progal> jesus: pls solve it 4 me
<sisif> undecim, but that would not dump just the pids running at that very time. what if screen happens some time after ?
<skykensa> Is there a way I can Switch from Gnome to Unity without downloading the Netbook version?
<jesus_> I'd try to do it Progal ;)
<undecim> sisif: If it's a running process, it will have the same PID
<notjohn55> Progal must pray
<sisif> undecim, I seee
<jesus_> ok, first of all, the email account
<jesus_> xdd
<Progal> i used commercial web host
<undecim> sisif: 1908 seems to be early user-space applications.
<Progal> i've created it already
<jesus_> Progal, your e-mail account, is a hotmail, yahoo... ?
<LinuxNoob> im getting an error when i click install ubuntu, error:  "Mktemp: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<Progal> non info@campusconnects.net
<LinuxNoob> someone helpp x--x
<jesus_> mm
<fdsaseemslegit> !patience | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jesus_> a .net email
<ice799> Hi any pbuilder people around?
<LinuxNoob> sorry ubottu
<ice799> Trying to figure out a tricky thing.
<sisif> undecim, if it`s not to much to ask, could you take a look at a post in which I have all of the logs pasted? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1679798)
<Progal> yes
<BuMpIc> how can i do that in the taskbar always my native language is the keyboard option when i turn on the system?
<casey> Anyone know of a GUI for examining server log files?
<ChaosR> okay, interestingly, it was because .cache was a link and not a folder
<dee01> undecim: yes
<dee01> undecim: had big troubles. no screen, terminal didnt react and internet was gone
<jesus_> Progal, try to put the name of smtp, smpt.campusconnects.net
<jesus_> smtp.campusconnects.net*
<Progal> i need the script
<jesus_> mm
<BuMpIc> how can i do that in the taskbar always my native language is the keyboard option when i turn on the system?
<jesus_> mmm
<fedekun> hello
<pancka> Hello! Is here any one how can help me with my ubuntu. Or where can i seek for hellp?
<Progal> hello jesus
<fdsaseemslegit> LinuxNoob:  which version are you trying to install?  desktop or alternative?  Run a disc integrity check to make sure you burned the media properly.
<LinuxNoob> alternative
<fedekun> I need help getting gedit snippets to work, i cant configure the plugin
<LinuxNoob> okay lemme ctrlaltdel to check
<skykensa> Is there a safe way I can switch to the Unity interface without downloading the full netbook version of Ubuntu?
<Progal> can anyone forward an SMTP script to me pls?
<fdsaseemslegit> LinuxNoob:  check to make sure the disc has been created without error.
<pancka> No i have it installed on other computer and its 10.04
<k89> hey how to view all users in a group
<k89> ?
<LinuxNoob> running checks
<lee__> how do i access development packages in the side of software center?
<Fuchs> k89: grep and /etc/groups
<BuMpIc> jrib, how can i do that in the taskbar always my native language is the keyboard option when i turn on the system?
<jesus_> mmm
<Aikar> anyone worked with NAS's before, how is Synology brand
<Progal> hello jesus
<jesus_> Progal, try to download the font code of the webpage
<jesus_> and with that, load in the thunderbird
<jesus_> as the certificate of permission
<lee__> nvm
<Progal> where?
<lee__> i installed docky.. how do i delete my old panel?
<k89> tried cat /etc/group | www-data
<lee__> right click to delete is grayed out
<jesus_> in the webpage, where did you get your account
<k89> showed this www-data:x:33:
<k89> what does that mean
<duron23> hi, anyone know how to configure lirc for pinnacle pci pro remote
<k89> tried cat /etc/group | www-data
<k89> what does that mean
<k89> what does that mean
<jesus_> i think it should be a certificate of permission or something like that, to download it
<FloodBot2> k89: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kendalja> hello all
<jesus_> hi
<kendalja> maybe someone can help me out here
<Progal> i used commercial hosting server
<jesus_> mmm
<Progal> hi
<jesus_> i havent any ideas more...
<anodesni> Hi, I try to scan dvb-t channels but I get errors: "tuning failed", what might be wrong?
<k89> tried cat /etc/group | grep k, showed this www-data:x:33:
<k89> , what does that mean
<Progal> thanks
<kendalja> my windows 7 machine is able to connect to my ubuntu 10.10 share however it does not ask for a username and password to connect. It just connects as guest I am assuming. How do I get it to prompt for login and password??
<BuMpIc> how can i do that in the taskbar always my native language is the keyboard option when i turn on the system?
<k89> to ask more to the point, I want to add myself to a group, how do i do that
<k89> ?
<duron23> anyone know how to make my remote to work ?
<jesus_> duron23, with the IP
<duron23> jesus_, IP ?
<ia9371> hello
<duron23> its a IR based remote which came with my tv tuner card
<k89> @ Fuchs : tried cat /etc/group | grep k, showed this www-data:x:33:,what does that mean
<hetii> Hello :)
<ia9371> i am getting foomatic-rip failed error does anyone know why this is?
<prashant_> Hello
<ia9371> common problem
<ia9371>  I am using ubuntu
<k89> sry, that was grep www-data
<hetii> i need someone who had knowledge to help me update misdn sources to be able to complie on latest ubuntu kernel. I can talk here or in prv
<fdsaseemslegit> hetii,  prashant,  Hello.
<Fuchs> k89: first of all this was an useless use of cat. Then: why would you grep only for k?
<ia9371> foomat-rip FAILED!
<prashant_> Ya fdsaseemsl hello
<ia9371> foomatic-rip failed!
<k89> Fuchs : it was grep www-data
<duron23> any ideas to make my remote work ?
<Fuchs> k89: that there is no user in this group
<ia9371> foomatic-rip failed what are commong problems with this I am trying to print
<ActionParsnip> duron23: do you mean like a tv remote for a pc?
<rsh> hello how do i generate deb from src??? any easy tool except kludgeinstaller?
<ia9371> foomatic-rip failed what are commmon causes for this problem? configure cups?! Wha
<duron23> yes
<Fuchs> k89: the first one is the name, then after the : there is a password (x since it is in shadow), then the group id and then the users
<Fuchs> k89: ince there are no users listed, there are no users in this group
<lee__> how do i disable my normal panel, just want to use docky
<duron23> ActionParsnip, yes, the remote I got with tv tuner card
<kendalja> ?
<kendalja> no one
<k89> Fuchs : but when i try groups www-data, it shows www-data as its group
<ActionParsnip> duron23: lirc is the daemon for remotes. Please direct your replies
<Fuchs> k89: probably due to the fact that it is the users primary group
<vega-_> what's with upstart getting kept back at the moment?
<Fuchs> k89: you have those in /etc/passwd
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ where ?
<ActionParsnip> duron23: better, ok is the receiver usb based?
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  settings manager,  panels,
<erUSUL> vega-_: mirrors slow at getting the uipdates
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ no, it connect directly to tv tuner card
<vega-_> erUSUL: ok...
<rsh> hey fuchs,  how do i generate deb from src??? any easy tool except kludgeinstaller?
<jesus_> duron23 you have to know the IP of the other computer and use terminal server
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Fuchs> rsh: make checkinstall
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  :(   having a little trouble getting to settings, i deleted the top gnome panel
<k89> Fuchs : basically what i want to do is to make a group of which i and apache are the members, i want to change the group of /var/www to that group and give it permissions to write on certain folders
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  as this thing instructed
<k89> www-data is the user name of apache
<duron23> jesus_ @ what ?
<Fuchs> k89: that would be simple then. You can first use groupadd and then gpasswd -a, then chown
<ActionParsnip> duron23: and if you run: xev  in a terminal and press buttons on the remote, do you get a reaction?
<Fuchs> anyway, got to go.
<k89> Fuchs : thnx
<jesus_> duron23: Haven't you asked, how connect a computer remote in your work have you??
<LinuxNoob> im getting an error when i click install ubuntu, error:  "Mktemp: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ no reaction from remote for xev
<KaiForce> undecim, fdsaseemslegit:  thanks for the help.  I have not rebooted yet, so I don't know if it is broken or not, but I'll find out soon.
<LinuxNoob> i have tried f6 and using nomodeset, im running a asus with nvidea graphics card.
<jesus_> ahhh sorry duron23, i've confused
<jesus_> whats the function of xev?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<undecim> jesus_: Prints x events
<duron23> jesus_ @ I as was asking about ir remote control
<duron23> jesus_ @ :)
<undecim> jesus_: So you can test, e.g. mouse clicks on the window
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ I followed this tut http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1659552
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: i downloaded it off ubuntu.com
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ with no luck
<undecim> LinuxNoob: It sounds like the CD you are using wasn't burned correctly
<lee__> i deleted my top gnome-panel by accident, how do i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> duron23: ok run lspci;lsusb   one line will identify the chip and may help finding guides.
<Assid> heya
<jesus_> thx undecim
<fdsaseemslegit> LinuxNoob:  are you installing to a VM?
<jesus_> its a white window, where you click right? XD
<Assid> how do i set the local drives/ or which partitions i want on auto mount
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: doesn't matter, it can still get
<jmvanel> I just installed Linux on Asus EeePC; but the network does not work, even the ethernet
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: mangled in transfer
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ its Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<LinuxNoob> fdsaseemslegit: no its the only os on my hdd, i did a dod format to my hdd
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  gnome-panel is the CL argument ,  so sudo kill gnome-panel and sudo gnome-panel might work for you.
<aeon-ltd> Asad2005:
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<aeon-ltd> Assid: with fstab
<aeon-ltd> Asad2005: sorry, tab error
<Assid> aeon-ltd: no gui ?
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: no, dont know what that is
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  I wish I could be better help,  I am using Xubuntu right now.
<fdsaseemslegit> :3
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ to be specific it pinnacle pctv pci pro
<vdz> Hi. I kind of need help here...I've been trying to run a certain FTP server under Ubuntu for who knows how long now, and I can't seem to get it to work
<aadem> killall gnome-panel worked for me
<LeGambitteur> I'm a Linux beginner, I want to acces to my pc with my notebook, pc->ubuntu; notebook->debian, how can I do it ?
<LinuxNoob>  im trying my other cd i burned now.
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  aadem had some luck
<ActionParsnip> duron23: i suck at tv cards but if you use that in conjunction with the model it may help. If there are any details on the receiver that could help too
<mkquist_> duron23: maybe this is dome help... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircWithPinnaclePCTV?highlight=(Pinnacle)
<aadem> i have to do it every so often on my laptop :)
<mkquist_> duron23: oops ...*some help that is
<lee__> ls
<lee__> negative, gnome-panel won't die, tried sudo pkill, the panel is still there
<g_0_0> lee__, ctrl alt t , to open terminal then type , gconftool-2 --shutdown , followed by, rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel , followed by pkill gnome-panel
<lee__> top panel is still gone after restarting gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: you need to MD5 test the ISO as well as run the CD checker so you know the install media is perfect
<aeon-ltd> Assid: don't think so
<vdz> I manually restarted pure-ftpd, now instead of '530 Sorry, but I don't trust you' I get '50 Login authentication failed'
<lee__> g_0_0: ok, you're awesome
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  try what aadem suggested maybe
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: i used my diff cd, used nomodeset, and it seems to be working so far
<duron23> how to find out com ports in linux
<g_0_0> lee__, working now lee__ ?
<ActionParsnip> g_0_0: ubottu has a factoid for that. You could have just triggered her
<lee__> g_0_0:  yes, you rock
<duron23> I mean like lspci, do we have any command to check com ports
<g_0_0> ActionParsnip, sorry didn't know about factoid
<LinuxNoob> okay, its saying partition disks
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: please remember to MD5 test in future.
<LinuxNoob> minimimum 3.2gb max is 351.4gb
<lee__> g_0_0:  now i'm just trying to replace my gnome-panel with docky, but can't get all the top buttons ie, applications, places, system to appear in a docky
<fdsaseemslegit> !kill gnome
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: thanks :)
<fdsaseemslegit> !gnome-panel
<lee__> and then make docky start on boot instead of gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> !panel | g_0_0
<maco> fdsaseemslegit: it's reset-panels
<maco> (hmm maybe without the - )
<fdsaseemslegit> :)
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  g_0_0  got it to reset, thanks for your help
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: i will remember, i am going to school to get my CNT(computer networking tech) ill get my a+ and network+ certs :D
<ActionParsnip> g_0_0: no need to apologize :)
<duron23> ActionParsnip @ any way to list com ports, the way we list lspci to pci devices
<LinuxNoob> how big should i partiton my install?
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  I saw g_0_0 hooked you up,  i won't offer up rm -rf here anymore,  not after that one time
<hetii> please see this
<LinuxNoob> i used the guided installer and it says 177.3gb
<hetii> http://pastebin.com/cAJ0sRtm
<dotblank> What is the name of the daemon that manages /etc/network/interfaces
<fdsaseemslegit> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dotblank> it isn't networkmanager
<fdsaseemslegit> maco:  Thanks. :D
<hetii> contr.c:722: error: ‘struct capi_ctr’ has no member named ‘ctr_read_proc’
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: how much space to play with and how much ram?
<hetii> what i can do with this ?
<jesus_> dot blank: WIFI RADAR??
<hetii> :)
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  lolol ... yeah, never again
<LinuxNoob> 4gb ddr3 ram, and it says max size 351.4gb
<ActionParsnip> duron23: possibly lshw-gtk
<LinuxNoob> this hdd, has nothing on it.
<lee__> fdsaseemslegit:  of course they need to sudo for it to wreak total havok, but still
<ActionParsnip> Linux
<fdsaseemslegit> lee__:  it doesn't take much
<LeGambitteur> help needed: how can I get access to my computer with my notebook not just to share files but to run commands on the computer too ?
<lee__> LeGambitteur:  ssh
<fdsaseemslegit> ^
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: i'd go 10gb ext4 for /. 3gb swap and the rest ext4 for /home
<JFranks> Anyone have a link to a good doc on bridging with Ubuntu? .. I have a workstation with a 100mb WAN connection and a Gb LAN connection.. The LAN connection is to a Win7 PC which had a 100mb WAN connection as well.. I want to be able to access WAN and LAN resources on both boxes..
<jesus_> LeGambiteur: try terminal server
<aeon-ltd> LeGambitteur: vnc, ssh, those work ok
<ActionParsnip> !ics | JFranks
<ubottu> JFranks: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<g_0_0> !ssh | LeGambitteur
<ubottu> LeGambitteur: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<fdsaseemslegit> !cheese
<Dead_Storage> How would I change the booktype af a DVD DL+R in linux, does it do it or do i need any software, if so what?
<LeGambitteur> lee__:, jesus_, aeon-ltd, g_0_0 : thx guys
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: sorry 4gb swap
<fdsaseemslegit> ActionParsnip:  wow,  that is a lotta swap
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, having followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto is there any reason why the resulting client should suffer messed up permissions?
 * NET||abuse has just fallen in love with pluse audio network sound again!!
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: i see nothing about 4gb and ext4 for/.3gb
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: if you have no interest in hibernate / suspend then you don't
<ActionParsnip> Need swap
<Progal> pls i need an SMTP script
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: its custom partitioning
<fdsaseemslegit> ActionParsnip:  of course I am a disc space scrooge,  and it is system use specific,  i won't comment further, my bad.
<LinuxNoob> im just going im just letting it do its thing
<LinuxNoob> i clicked guided installer
<Dead_Storage> How would I change the booktype af a DVD DL+R in linux, does it do it or do i need any software, if so what?
<LinuxNoob> just gonna keep on clickin yep :)
<lee__> still trying to replace gnome-panel with docky.. how do i get all the default menus to show up in docky so i can finish this switch?
<NET||abuse> does anyone know is synergy still the optimal method for mouse / keyboard sharing?
<lee__> ie, applications, system, places, network icons, etc
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: that's fine too. You will have a swap and a / partition where everything will go
<LinuxNoob> ahh okay
<ComradeHaz`> NET||abuse: yeah, I guess you've gathered development on the project has restarted
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: separate /home partition gives some advantages
<lewix> can you help me solve a connection problem I have in my local library. it seems i can go online on hotspots, - probably because it requires a sign in page.
<LinuxNoob> i want linux for my labtop as its primary os so i can really jump into programming, kinda like jumping in the pool without knowing how to swim, u learn to swim real quick.
<NET||abuse> ComradeHaz`, just saw their new site.
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: good way to learn
<Cpt_Zyph> LinuxNoob why not use virtualbox from exp ill tell ya .. once you make the jump and dont have your familar OS to fall back on your learning will jump through the roof
<LinuxNoob> first program im getting is visualbasic
<LinuxNoob> i can run that correct on linux?
<Cpt_Zyph> LinuxNoob you will learn 10000x faster if you cant just stop and go back to win/ mac etc etc
<LinuxNoob> ubuntu**
<krish> guys i setup a crypted parition /home. but luks doesnt ask me passphrase while booting
<krish> it just hangs in mid of booting
<krish> lucid
<Cpt_Zyph> linuxnoob i think there are some add ons or something to work with it but im not sure sense thats a MS language
<loldrakamjr> woot i figured out how to use irc
<lewix> here is a pastebin of an ouput of my terminal, which my help you help me to resolve my connection problem on hotspot
<lewix> http://pastebin.com/YyPDmgHV
<LinuxNoob> if i run vmware on linux, with a copy of winxp, i could do it correct? i would also want the winxp for games. is this possible?
<LinuxNoob> i am familiar with vmware, but i have no clue about linux
<Cpt_Zyph> LinuxNoob yes
<YankeesFan> How can i install windows into ubuntu? I need excel for my college class =(
<jesus_> YankeesFan, you can install excel in ubuntu
<LinuxNoob> what should my username for my account be :)
<Cpt_Zyph> YankessFan can't use open office
<LinuxNoob> i can never decide on these things lol
<undecim> YankeesFan: You can use VirtualBox
<Cpt_Zyph> YankessFan i would use virtualbox install xp 7 vista etc and use it in seemless mode
<KatronixSerf> hi all, I have a dual screen setup connected to dvi connections, have the nvidia drivers running, and on the main screen it is displaying to a screen bigger than I have, ie: in upper left corner, the time is in the very corner. How can I edit this so that I can see everything linux is wanting me to see? including the power icon?
<YankeesFan> well the class is advanceded excel so i dont have much of a choice
<Cpt_Zyph> YankessFan i have to use win for quickbooks and some other office materials and it works fine
<jesus_> YankeesFan, install winetricks
<YankeesFan> Cpt_Zyph, do i need a special cpu for seemless? like the ones with amd Vm extentsions?
<YankeesFan> its office 2010 and it wont work with wine
<jesus_> mm that's true
<Cpt_Zyph> YankeesFan jesus has a sugestion i would try first but all you need for virtual machiens is a cpu that can handle virtual cpu processes etc.. try wine first
<YankeesFan> Cpt_Zyph, i did try excel in ubuntu with wine dosent work
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, having followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto is there any reason why the resulting client should suffer messed up permissions?
<Ghostcustom24> \msg NickServ identify
<jesus_> YankeesFan, did you try also, installing all the reqquired librarys with winetricks?
<jesus_> libraries*
<loldrakamjr> so i just installed linux for the first time and i have no idea what to do now
<YankeesFan> jesus_,  yes i spent like 2 hours last night trying to do that =)
<donvito> no shut down it
<KatronixSerf> or is there a better room to ask about the nvidia drivers in?
<soreau> loldrakamjr: Whatever you want
<zakwilson> loldrakamjr: what would you normally do with a computer? Do that now.
<jesus_> ah ok YankeesFan ;)
<JFranks> Hmmm thanks for the docs.. Perhaps what I want isn't possible.. The logic is numbing my brain.. With one WAN connection it's rather simple.. but with two .. pfft.. http://i.imgur.com/kolLY.png
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, start package manager synaptic and look, if you find something interesting to install ^^
<jesus_> YankeesFan, hae you tried LIBREOFFICE?
<loldrakamjr> i don't have any idea what that means rumpel haha
<loldrakamjr> you mean software center?
<loldrakamjr> i'm on 10.10
<loldrakamjr> i probably shouldn't be o_O
<zakwilson> loldrakamjr: Synaptic is a more nerdy version of software center. You should probably use software center for now.
<soreau> JFranks: Normally you would bridge connections in the same machine. What purpose are you trying for?
<loldrakamjr> i guess all i really do is browse stuff and write short stories
<soreau> loldrakamjr: You already have firefox and OO (writer).. there are a lot of other text editors in the repos
<zakwilson> loldrakamjr: pretty much every browser worth using is available on Ubuntu, and there are more text editors than any one person could ever use... so browse, and write stories then.
 * CripperZ logging off ! back to irc.freenode adios!
<soreau> heh
<loldrakamjr> i don't like openoffice or the default text editor
<yahoo> help me!!!
<lambrz> does somebody know about grub2 + win not starting?
<jesus_> loldrakamajr, use libreoffice ^
<loldrakamjr> ok so hold on
<loldrakamjr> if i wanted to install that from the console i'd type
<yahoo> my mother hiting me balls
<Mojak>  hello. I wish to install Linux on one of my PCs, and I want to use cfdisk to create partitions. I have an HDD of 640 GB already partitioned, 40 GB (empty) and 600 GB NTFS (full of important data). I wish to install linux on the 40 GB partition, if I create 3 primary partitions on it for root, var and home and then write it, will it also damage my other NTFS partiton?
<loldrakamjr> app somethingsomething libreoffice.something?
<jesus_> yes
<donvito> anything related to ebox for ubuntu
<jesus_> you have to search the repos in google
<donvito> ebox is just pain to install it
<JFranks> soreau: I have Apache running on the Ubuntu box and the folks on the 1.xxx LAN would love to use it without going out over the WAN.. there's still people connected via WAN so we can't just make the Ubuntu box local.. The other consideration is that if the Ubuntu box could run a proxy on the LAN side the 1.xxx LAN users could proxy out on the WAN connection on the Ubuntu box? http://i.imgur.com/kolLY.png
<yahoo> could you halp me, please??
<fdsaseemslegit> .names
<donvito> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<donvito> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<donvito> sux
<ActionParsnip> Mojak: sounds fine. Remember you can only have 4 primary partitions
<donvito> hello anything related to ebox and webmin for ubuntu?
<Mojak> ActionParsnip, yes, I am aware of that. it's just that I don't want my other NTFS partiton to be harmed:). thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> Mojak: your "important data" should also be backed up
<KB1JWQ> donvito: What are you looking for?
<donvito> something like ebox and webmin
<zeus_bt> hello
<Mojak> ActionParsnip, well, it's about ~400 GB of data, and I currently have nowhere to back it up:)
<KB1JWQ> donvito: Not offhand.  The use of such things is generally ill-advised in any case.
<Blegh> I cannot login or sudo on my ubuntu server box, get given errors and segfault error when using the correct password, details and errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561554/ I could do with being pointed in the right direction as my googling only seems to turn unrelated problems
<ActionParsnip> Mojak: just go slow and think, you sound competant :)
<adamo> pessoal,
<adamo> alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o moodle?
<g3org3s> hello
<KB1JWQ> Blegh: sudo bash segfaults as well?
<Pici> !br | adamo
<ubottu> adamo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<loldrakamjr> why is it "apt-get" and not "app-get"
<g3org3s> anyone knows a proxy where clients can see they're session stats ?
<Mojak> ActionParsnip, thanks. I will try :)
<llutz> loldrakamjr: because it is a frontend to apt, not app
<ZykoticK9> loldrakamjr, debian/ubuntu use APT
<loldrakamjr> what does it stand for?
<KB1JWQ> Blegh: Pastebin the output of "strace sudo bash" if you don't mind.
<HeinerVG_> Hi, I am looking for some help with my Ubuntu box
<Blegh> KB1JWQ: I just tried, it exactly the same as everything else
<HeinerVG_> is there way I can replace the actual files installed on my hard drive
<Blegh> KB1JWQ: Will do
<HeinerVG_> without reinstalling ubuntu?
<zeus_bt> est iz rosii kto&
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, advanced package tool
<loldrakamjr> ah, thanks
<jonthue> where do i download unity beta
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, as mentioned in "man apt" in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Blegh: all i can think of is the user you are getting access denied with is using /bin/false as its shell
<LinuxNoob> random question guys, i have a pretty nice desktop, completely working, but it doesnt have a monitor, what is the least expencive way to use this desktop again, i have a labtop with the same blue connector as my monitor, can my labtop's screen be used as a output device for my desktop? can i set the laptops monitor to recieve input from my desktop?
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, "man hier" might also be interesting for you...
<loldrakamjr> haha what is that?
<baggar11> I'm trying to setup MPD for HTTPD streaming, but it doesn't seem to be binding to port 8000, anyone have any ideas? mpd.log doesn't show anything. And --verbose doen't show it even trying to start on 8000.
<loldrakamjr> i just installed libreoffice in terminal like a boss
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | jonthue
<ubottu> jonthue: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, alt-f2, "gnome-terminal", "man hier"
<jesus_> loldrakamjr, and how it works?
<loldrakamjr> alt-f2 opens my preferences in mac... i'm usually virtualbox
<jesus_> for me it's better than openoffice
<ActionParsnip> loldrakamjr: how was the giant fish? ;-)
<jonthue> ok ty
<Elihaii> ?
<Blegh> KB1JWQ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561558/
<loldrakamjr> it's still installing libre
<loldrakamjr> but man heir can i run in terminal?
<damian> zapraszam polaków na #ubuntu-pl
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, yes... man hier
 * ActionParsnip uses Abiword + gnumeric
<g3org3s> anyone knows a proxy where clients can see they're session stats ?
<rumpe1> loldrakamjr, short for "man(ual) hier(archy)"
<loldrakamjr> oh i thought it was german
<Blegh> ActionParsnip: I'm currently on irc from that user here. I havent changed anything as far as I know
<ActionParsnip> loldrakamjr: +1
<fdsaseemslegit> loldrakamjr 1/10
<jesus_> loldrakamkjr, man and hier is german
<loldrakamjr> mann though :-/
<loldrakamjr> and i think it's heir as well?
<ActionParsnip> Blegh: otherwise i have no idea
<jesus_> yes
<jesus_> hier is german too
<LinuxNoob> to #ubuntu random question guys, i have a pretty nice desktop, completely working, but it doesnt have a monitor, what is the least expencive way to use this desktop again, i have a labtop with the same blue connector as my monitor, can my labtop's screen be used as a output device for my desktop? can i set the laptops monitor to recieve input from my desktop?
<Blegh> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok thanks :)
<Pici> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Blegh> LinuxNoob: Do you have network connectivity? I usually use vnc for that?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: its laPtop. Not laBtop
<LinuxNoob> blegh: since i dont know what that is, i probably dont
<loldrakamjr> its so cool you can just type a program into terminal and it opens o_o
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: i know, i just always said it, and it has stuck....
<jesus_> yes.... in every OS you can do it...
<loldrakamjr> no way. really?
<loldrakamjr> just the program name?
<jesus_> yes
<Pici> loldrakamjr: If its in your $PATH
<ActionParsnip> Linuxnoob: you could vnc to the headless and have the desktop run in a window
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip: thanks ill look into that
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<loldrakamjr> osx won;t let me just type "firefox" to open it
<ActionParsnip> Hi wildc4rd
<BuMpIc> can somebody tell me what is an exploit?
<LinuxNoob> most basic definition of exploit is a loophole
<ActionParsnip> Bumpic: its a way of gaining something without permission. Often with the victim being unaware
<airtonix> I exploit my way through the night all the time
<BuMpIc> ActionParsnip,  so hackers use it?
<ActionParsnip> loldrakamjr: not even in a terminal?
<LinuxNoob> BuMpIc: yes, but they are fairly easy to find, and the common user can use one.
<ActionParsnip> Bumpic: they can. I suggest you hit wikipedia, it will suffice for casual questions
<mia158> Is there a bluez-pin package available for ubuntu 10.10
<webroasters> hi guys
<webroasters> im helping out my dad right now, and he did something to his ubuntu desktop
<webroasters> somehow he changed his desktop to look in the home folder
<ActionParsnip> loldrakamjr: mind you osx rarely use keyboard short of letters and such. Even gave the mouse one button to restrict choice there too
<maco> webroasters: oh thats a setting in nautilus
<webroasters> however, he didn't change the gconf-editor settings
<loldrakamjr> haha
<sphenxes> I am opening 2 terminals on my compiz desktop. How can I arrange them beside each other (what mouse or key combination should i use). Second what should i activate in compiz-settings-manager?
<webroasters> i already checked
<loldrakamjr> quicksilver is amazing though, if you've ever used it.
<maco> webroasters: wait so gconf-editor currently says its showing ~/Desktop?
<maco> webroasters: did he maybe delete the Desktop folder?
<webroasters> maco: ok 1 sec
<webroasters> let me check again
<webroasters> not knowlingly
<loldrakamjr> how do i make the mail program appear in the top right like next to the power button and date, etc?
<webroasters> ok ive got gconf editor up
<ActionParsnip> sphenxes: there is a compiz hack to get the side snapping windows like Windows7 has
<webroasters> what are you refering to?
<maco> webroasters: /apps/nautilus
<ActionParsnip> loldrakamjr: could use alltray
<loldrakamjr> it was there last time I booted but I removed it on accident o_o
<webroasters> what am i looking for
<sphenxes> ActionParsnip, thanks
<maco> webroasters: lemme check on my other computer
<BuMpIc> can i use 2 monitors in linux somehow?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<g3org3s> anyone knows a proxy where clients can see they're session stats ?
<mia158> I'm trying to set up bluetooth gps with my droid and ubuntu laptop and I am looking for the bluez-pin package. I only see it available for dapper. Is there a new one available for maverick?
<webroasters> are you loooking for desktop is home dir
<maco> webroasters: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<webroasters> then no, it's not checked
<maco> webroasters: yeah
<webroasters> it's not checked
<maco> webroasters: ok... then does the ~/Desktop folder exist?
<JFranks> I have Apache running on an Ubuntu box on a 192.168.0.xxx LAN with a WAN connection dedicated to it. In the next room folks on a 1.xxx LAN would love to access the Apache without going out over the WAN.. there's still people connected via WAN so we can't just make the Ubuntu box local.. The other consideration is that if the Ubuntu box could run a proxy on the LAN side the 1.xxx LAN users could proxy out on the WAN connection on the Ubu
<JFranks> this totally cracked out or is it possible? http://i.imgur.com/kolLY.png
<loldrakamjr> all my buttons are messed up on here. gonna reboot and hope it fixes
<webroasters> when i click on the link to the desktop folder, a window pops up that shows the home folder
<webroasters> so i think not, im not sure where the desktop folder went off to
<maco> webroasters: the link?
<webroasters> i dont understand
<maco> webroasters: ls -ld ~/Desktop
<webroasters> ok 1 sec
<DarkSector> I added ~/.scripts (a custom folder I made) to /etc/environment, my $PATH still doesn't show the new changes
<DarkSector> why is that ?
<webroasters> cannot access dir, no such file or directory
<webroasters> sounds like we're going to have to recover the hd, right?
<webroasters> unless you have some other ideas
<jelabarre> if I want to re-install Grub2 to a parition (rather than the MBR where it is now), and I have separate partitions for "/boot" and "/", do I install to the boot or system-root partition?
<maco> webroasters: he deleted the directory
<maco> webroasters: mkdir ~/Desktop and then he can use it again, but whatever was in there....well...it might just be in Trash
<webroasters> not purposefully. he unisntalled koffice and a bit after ward his desktp went blank
<adamo> ajuda em português
<rgoytacaz> How can I transfer a file from my pc to another one through ssh?
<airtonix> Scp
<adamo> join #ubuntu-br
<airtonix> No
<toyo_> I just install my ubuntu  10.04 and the su user I can not log does any one know how to?
<webroasters> ok i made the desktop folder and re-logged in, same thing as before
<webroasters> the actual folder appeared on the desktop
<webroasters> how do i get the desktop to look at the desktop folder
<g_0_0> !sudo | toyo
<ubottu> toyo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<geekbri> inorder to fully uninstall something and then install it again from scratch, is there something that needs to be done other than apt-get remove <package-name>
<airtonix> Apt-get purge package
<airtonix> But it won't remove changed conf files
<lee__> what's a good terminal splitter out there?
<loldrakamjr> anyone know how to fix the icons on the top right? http://imgur.com/Zz0Hd
<webroasters> maco you there
<airtonix> Lee_ terminator
<geekbri> airtonix: hrm i see, is there a way to force it to remove even edited ones?
<ignacio_> Hola
<airtonix> Geekbri, not that I know of yet
<shcherbak> rgoytacaz: scp /path/to/file xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/path/  - this for same user
<ignacio_> :o
<ignacio_> hii
<empag> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lee__> airtonix:  yeah i'm using that now, can't figure out how to change appearance
<lee__> airtonix:  is there a way to make it transparent?
<webroasters> maco
<airtonix> No
<rgoytacaz> shcherbak: oh.. scp thanks! :)
<lee__> airtonix:  :(
<DarkSector> I added ~/.scripts (a custom folder I made) to /etc/environment, my $PATH still doesn't show the new changes, why is that ?
<BuMpIc> how can i have two monitors in linux?
<airtonix> Lee_ you're other option is to use byobu in tilda
<webroasters> @maco you there
<KB1JWQ> Blegh: Looks like sudo is no longer setuid?  ls -al `which sudo`
<maco> webroasters: did you name it desktop or Desktop?
<lee__> airtonix:  i'll take a gander, thx
<savid> Help! I'm trying to get my cpufreq working.  I'm trying to set it at 2200Mhz,  but never actually changes.   cpufreq-info says:   "current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.".   How do I change this policy?
<webroasters> Desktop
<airtonix> Lee_ byobu is installed by default
<lee__> airtonix:  haven't heard of either of those :/
<maco> webroasters: hrmmm weird. maybe try checking the box in gconf-editor then unchecking it so it notices the new folder?
<KM0201> BuMpIc: dual monitors is fairly easy w/ linux, with the right graphics card
<webroasters> what are the chances that koffice deleted the folder?
<webroasters> ok
<airtonix> Lee_ it's a fancy version of screen
<lee__> airtonix:  tilda? or tilde?
<airtonix> Lee, tilda
<shad0w> would anyone mind giving A noob some help
<airtonix> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<g_0_0> !dualhead | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shcherbak> shad0w: sure, mate.
<fdsaseemslegit> !ask | shad0w
<ubottu> shad0w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BuMpIc> thank all
<loldrakamjr> anyone know how to fix the icons on the top right? http://imgur.com/Zz0Hd
<shcherbak> loldrakamjr: which one? envelop?
<g_0_0> !resetpanels | loldrakamjr
<ubottu> loldrakamjr: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<webroasters> maco, we're going to do a recovery. thx for your help. the Desktop still doesn't work right, but no worries. thanks again
<shad0w> its a simple thing, obviously its not a good idea to run backtrack 4 as a root user but whenever i make an account, a lot of things cant be done such as assing an internet connection. any way to getaround ths at all?
<mfilipe> how do I do to read messages in boot process? I tried ctrl-alt-f10 but it doesn't work
<webroasters> you have a good one
<loldrakamjr> uhh i'm pretty sure i typed that properly but i didn't get any response
<loldrakamjr> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<tekk> does anyone know if there are any zfs-fuse builds supporting pool v26
<tekk> or above
<webroasters> thx maco
<webroasters> @maco thx
<loldrakamjr> oh shit it worked this time haha
<loldrakamjr> awesome thanks!
<loldrakamjr> thanks for all the help guys, see you soon
<LeGambitteur> I'v installed ssh-server on the remote computer, is it possible to run graphical programs in it ?
<imp> hey
<imp> Just came here to have a few questions answered, as I am having trouble/Doubts
<g_0_0> LeGambitteur, I think you want to try vnc
<g_0_0> !vnc | LeGambitteur
<ubottu> LeGambitteur: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<savid> Does anyone know why my cpufreq would stuck at 800MHz?  I can't even manually change it to 2200MHz.  It's just stuck at 800.
<imp> I just want to make sure Im doing something right, and is this the place to ask? Just asking on how I should input a few things.
<Eighteens> hi, i'm on 10.10, and just ran update manager, which ran for some time, then i got "6 Failed to fetch errors" then the update manager closed, is this something i should try again, or is something else wrong?
<BuMpIc> when i type yast2  why  there is nothing?
<LeGambitteur> g_0_0: thx, what can we do with ssh ?
<g_0_0> !ssh | LeGambitteur
<ubottu> LeGambitteur: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<g_0_0> LeGambitteur, lots
<Blegh> KB1JWQ: -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 127560 2011-01-19 20:03 /usr/bin/sudo
<g_0_0> LeGambitteur, it's just like using the terminal
<imp> Im following this guide http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-windows-7-from-ubuntu-without-burnning-a-disc , And well on step 3, im stuck at the part where your supposed to input the stuff into the end, and well im confused on my hard drive I guess and how I input it, and everything...And if im doing it right, ect...Just need a little guidance ^_^.
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  still here :) ... I've now set up a DN but still I can't connect ...also when I run traceroot I get only *** what does this mean?
<LeGambitteur> g_0_0: so I can run console programs ?
<ignarps> BuMpIc, ubuntu uses apt not yast
<Blegh> KB1JWQ: I'm not sure what I should be seeing in that output?
<g_0_0> LeGambitteur, yes you can run console programs
<KM0201> imp: can your machine boot USB, and do you have a thumb drive of about 1.5-2gigs?
<birdybee> hi, i'm having some trouble with translations in maverick. i install the norwegian language packs, because i need the settings for dates, currencies etc, but i don't want anything translated in the ui, yet some places are translated, like the title of a dialog or some question boxes. how can i avoid this?
<BuMpIc> ignarps, ok ty
<g_0_0> m_fulder, ok you set up a domain name, did you buy one?
<LeGambitteur> g_0_0: ok, thx for your help, will try to learn more about it ;)
<imp> Er...I created the Partian like I was supposed to KM, and im following everything right...Im just stuck at that part, as I need to know how to input it right...I keep having second doubts, ect.
<InputOutput> join #mmhk
 * wolfsrudel nickserv identifiy
<KM0201> imp: i guess i don't see why youre going to all that trouble, if youcan boot a USB thumb drive, and you can set it up to boot in bout 5min
<Blegh> KB1JWQ: I think the time mentioned in that output is when I last ran apt-get upgrade, not sure if that helps but no packages related to sudo were upgraded
<imp> Well right now I can't, And that is the only way I can do it right now...
<KM0201> ic
<toyo_> I just install my ubuntu  10.04 and the su user I can not log does any one know how to?
<rumpe1> toyo_, ubuntu doesn't has an active root account
<g_0_0> !sudo | toyo
<ubottu> toyo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KM0201> toyo_: thre is no "su" user
<toyo_> KM0201, root
<lambrz> there is su, but it's complicated to get there
<lambrz> use sudo instead
<KM0201> toyo_: ok.. there's no root user... same thing really
<KM0201> !root | toyo_
<ubottu> toyo_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<imp> It shows a code, I can Put it and save it...However, I just am confused on the part with the Hard Drive, and the numbers and all...I don't understand it, and just want to be told how I can do it right.
<toyo_> KM0201, I mean I never get asked on the installation for the root pass and now that I am trying to do some things on that server I require the root user how can I unlock it??
<rumpe1> toyo_, you don't need root user... use sudo
<KM0201> toyo_: have you listened to anything thats been said to you?
<KM0201> toyo_: read the links in !root and !sudo  and you'll understand...
<casey> How can I display a message every time the terminal is started?
<imp> Well, I'l wait.
<rumpe1> toyo_, or just use "sudo -i" for permanent root-privileges
<casey> Can I just add echo -n the message to .bashrc
<toyo_> KM0201, I do understand but so to do several things with the root ?
<Nordestwolf> toyo,  sudo -s
<toyo_> hooo thanks rumpe1!
<Nordestwolf> and your account pwd
<toyo_> rumpe1, does that work with ssh as well when I log??
<KM0201> Nordestwolf: some just don't get it.. he probably needs to surf the internet, so he needs root...lol
<rumpe1> toyo_, yes
<Nordestwolf> ok understood
<lambrz> toyo, you can also in graphical interface: gksudo nautilus
<Sangatsu> is there someone to help me with epsx ?
<kingleo> Hello Excuseme where I find Ubuntu .it?
<toyo_> Thanks rumpe1 that will help a lot let me right it down!
<lastm> Thunderbird v.3.1.7 running on Ubunut 10.04 completely stops when checking for new messages.  Any hints?
<Pici> kingleo: /join #ubuntu-it
<kingleo> tans
<g3org3s> anyone knows a proxy where clients can see they're session stats ?
<Sangatsu> nobody knows about epsx ?
<fdsaseemslegit> !ask | Sangatsu
<ubottu> Sangatsu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rubbs> Sangatsu: what is your specific question about it?
<daniel_tree> is there an easy way to run osx programs on ubuntu ? or can I compile an osx app from source on linux ?
<imp> All im curious about is my HD Is SDA 1, so I enter it as SDA, 1 -?...and on the next part, when it has me editing another thing, I just put my NFTS Partian where I installed the data from, the number stuff there like SDA, 7 -? -I know im hopelessly Confused And I bet im doing everything wrong...lol
<imp> Seeing as I guess im being to newbish/ect, I'l just experiement and crash :), TY. Cya,
<brianBTB> I have a problem theming the lockscreen. I want it to look awesome, so I downloaded a NSA theme from Gnome-look.org. Next I converted the included .glade to .ui. Then I copied the folder with the images, and the .GTKRC file and the .UI file to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/. Finally, I opened gconf-editor and changed apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_dialog_theme from 'default' to 'nsa' . now if I lock I get a black screen and have to
<brianBTB>  reboot. Any ideas? I REALLY need help with this...
<brianBTB> i am afk so pleas PM me
<dfdf>  :)
<fdsaseemslegit> lambrz: sudo su is difficult?
<donvito> leftyfb sux.
<lambrz> turning off the root password is complicated and dangerous
<erUSUL> !rootshell
<ubottu> Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<genii-around> Hmm "this commands"
<leftyfb> donvito: act like an idiot here and you'll be removed just like you were in EFnet
<BuMpIc> if  i want to make  programs for windows with c++ or c than  wich is better?: I install a compiler to linux and test my programs on windows or i write it on windows too?
<erUSUL> BuMpIc: bteer writte in windows
<Pars> I can not open flv files. i using Totem Movie Player 2.32.0 and gnome-mplayer 0.9.9.2
<erUSUL> BuMpIc: althought there is win crosscompiler in the repos
<BuMpIc> and if i want to make tools for myself  for linux than in linux right?
<erUSUL> !codecs | Pars
<ubottu> Pars: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> BuMpIc: yes
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, have an odd question, I moved my home directory to its own partition, and edited the fstab. How do I now remove the /home that I was using before hand?
<BuMpIc> thanx
<Pars> erUSUL: How to install
<Pars> ok.. ubottu.. thanks..
<fdsaseemslegit> Pars:  VLC handles FLV with out additional codecs.
<erUSUL> KatronixSerf: boot into recovery mode; umount the home partition ( make sure at least twice or 10thice that the new home is not mounted ) remove the contenests of /home/ but not /home/ itself reboot
<kriel> why doesn't a dist-upgrade look the same as a full install? other features also seem to start/stop working after a fresh install that a dist-upgrade doesn't do.
<KatronixSerf> erUSUL, thanks
<chengcj> 有懂中文的朋友吗？
<erUSUL> !cn | chengcj
<ubottu> chengcj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<m_fulder> g_0_0,  yes my friend already had one he bought ..
<fdsaseemslegit> kriel: dist-upgrade adds new programs and their dependencies,  while upgrade just updates already installed programs
<Pars> Does anyone know Turkish :)
<Yadira> is there a way of installinf a linux distro in flash drive,i mean not as a Live seccion,like a regular installation on a HD
<erUSUL> !tk
<g_0_0> m_fulder, ok what service are you setting up
<genii-around> Pars: Perhaps the users in #ubuntu-tr
<erUSUL> !turk
<erUSUL> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<erUSUL> third's the charm
<genii-around> erUSUL: !tr works too :)
<fdsaseemslegit> Pars: http://www.chatmag.com/topics/nations/asia/turkish.html
<Pars> genii-around.. ok..  i try
<kriel> fdsaseemslegit: i did a dist-upgrade on this machine, so it was at 10.04 with a dist-upgrade not long ago. I just had to do a fresh install and the sound started cooperating.
<erUSUL> genii-around: XD indeed
<Pars> thanks for all..
<loldrakamjr> is there a way to load files from my original OS  hard drive into ubuntu while using virtualbox
<jenka> Hi! Can anyone help me with grub and dualboot several linux os and windows? I have installed ubuntu fedora and mandriva and windows 7. but in the grub menu I cant find ubuntu?! Pls help!
<KatronixSerf> by default, does ubuntu still have the power icon next to the network icon?
<kriel> loldrakamjr: if you use 'network sharing' you should be able to see the host computer as 'another computer on the newtork'
<BuMpIc> where i can get good open source programs  whic are written by C/C++ for linux?
<loldrakamjr> i'll try that, thanks
<DouglasK> On 10.10, I do modprobe ipv6.  No error is shown. Immediately after, lsmod doesn't show the module as loaded.
<DouglasK> Andy ideas where I'm wrong?
<erUSUL> BuMpIc: in the net. there are literaly thousans of open source programs written in C/C++
<DouglasK> 3
<kriel> BuMpIc: (almost) anything that's in the repositories you can find source code for. Many of them would be written in C/C++. I'm tempted to recommend sourceforge as well, but I usually only go there for win stuff.
<KB1JWQ> Blegh: Yeah, /j #ubuntu-server
<BuMpIc> thankyou
<jenka> Hi! Can anyone help me with grub and dualboot several linux os and windows? I have installed ubuntu fedora and mandriva and windows 7. but in the grub menu I cant find ubuntu?! Pls help!
<KB1JWQ> jenka: Sure you didn't overwrite it?
<genii-around> jenka: Did you install ubuntu by booting the computer to the install cd, or did you install it from inside Windows with Wubi ?
<g_0_0> DouglasK, I don't think ipv6 is shown in lsmod - do you have an ipv6 address in ifconfig?
<loldrakamjr> 5.9mb/s transfer o_O
<kriel> loldrakamjr: so it works? =p
<DouglasK> g_0_0: Yes, there is the local link fe80: address.
<CQ> hello, I can't get a windows printer to work from ubuntu... printing works fine from another windows machine, but under ubuntu, the job just shows up in teh print monitor, disappears, and nothing happens... any ideas?? Ive tried removing it and setting it up again from localhost:631 interface...
<nichworld> my pc has some thing  like noise after installing ubuntu ultimate edition
<wanderingi> is   "deldir -r dir1" a valid command?
<g_0_0> DouglasK, so it would appear to be installed
<induz> hello i am looking for a search apllication for files...for searching files/documents on Lucid?
<jenka> genii-around: I installed it from cd
<DouglasK> g_0_0: Thanks.
<jenka> KB1JWQ: you mean whole ubuntu system? No is still there
<rumpe1> induz, with(out) gui?
<induz> with GUI
<KB1JWQ> jenka: Pastebin your grub config?
<jenka> ok
<induz> I had a document .doc file, i dont know where it has gone, i want to search it in my Lucid Lynx
<JFranks> Pretty sure I installed the wrong package for Apache.. I have no PHP support and when I try to add PHP5 it says "apache2-mpm-worker" must be removed?
<KB1JWQ> induz: find / -name "*partoffilename.doc*"
<ZykoticK9> wanderingi, no.  to remove an empty directory use "rmdir /foo"  to remove a non-empty directory "rm -r /foo" (be careful with -r!)
<gladiatr> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<gladiatr> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<induz> KB1JWQ, i dont the exact name of that file, it was my reference for jobs
<wanderingi> thanks very much
<KB1JWQ> induz: Okay.  Then -name "*.doc"
<mia158> how do I verify my feed was added properly to PlanetUbuntu
<KB1JWQ> You get to root through the list of what it returns. :-)
<loldrakamjr> is there a way to like ... use how macs work and make it so all windows appear on the screen and you can click between them
<erUSUL> mia158: maybe in #ubuntu-website know ?
<mia158> thanks I will try them,
<R4m0n3> hey all... can anyone tell me how to config ubuntu to boot straight into CLI mode?
<induz> KB1JWQ, Then -name "*.doc"  it says no file or directory
<rumpe1> R4m0n3, kernel-parameter "text"
<JFranks> Supposing I wanted PHP, MySQL and Apache on Ubuntu.. What packages should I install and in what order? ;)
<genii-around> R4m0n3: Remove the display manager ( gdm usually )
<g_0_0> JFranks, have you tried the wwwconfig-common package?
<jelabarre> OK, so as an alternative, since I can't find the info for modifying an existing install, would I install grub2 to /dev/sda2 ("/boot") or /dev/sda6 ("/") if I wanted to chainload into it from the XP bootloader
<R4m0n3> rumpe1: that's the command?
<R4m0n3> genii-around: apt-get remove gdm  ?
<induz> KB1JWQ,  any s/w Graphically
<rumpe1> R4m0n3, no, it's a parameter for the kernel
<R4m0n3> rumpe1: how do I pass the kernel params?
<genii-around> R4m0n3: With sudo, but yeah. You wanted the system to always boot into commandline though?
<R4m0n3> yeah always
<Loki_> i cant press primary and secondary mousebutton at the same time, also i got problems with keyboard if i press too many keys at the same time, this annoys alot in games, anyone knows how to fix that?
<g3org3s> anyone knows a proxy where clients can see they're session stats ?
<rumpe1> R4m0n3, like when you are in grub and press "e" you can edit the kernel-parameters (like splash, quiet)  ... or make it permanent by configureing grub
<BuMpIc> thanx all byebye
<ZykoticK9> R4m0n3, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/boot-to-console---disable-graphical-login-gdm
<R4m0n3> ZykoticK9: nice... even less scary
<mia158> no response from ubuntu-website
<mia158> how do I verify my feed is added properly to PlanetUbuntu
<R4m0n3> alright thanks rumpe1, genii-around, ZykoticK9... I'll give those a go
<wanderingi> are there any commands in unix that enable you to do addition in the command line?
<genii-around> wanderingi: bc
<Stava> How do I install firefox 4? I guess its called minefield?
<tab1293> whats the best way to import a itunes library from a windows partition?
<loldrakamjr> is vlc better than the default program?
<jesus_> yes
<rumpe1> wanderingi, echo $((2+3))  (e.g.)
<timewriter> hi
<Blegh> tab1293: What do you mean by import?
<loldrakamjr> and yes whoever asked, sharing the computer worked, but only if i set my macbook to be recognized as a windows computer o_O
<lewix> can you help me solve a connection problem I have in my local library. it seems i can go online on hotspots, - probably because it requires a sign in page.wow
<lewix> wow
<Blegh> tab1293: I just use rhytmbox and added everything to that
<lewix> sorry
<timewriter> how can i enable marvell sata controller on ubuntu 10.04 /
<lewix> i didnt mean to paste it
<tab1293> Blegh, whenever i try to import it by just like using rhytmbox to scan for the music files it becomes very unorganized
<ZykoticK9> loldrakamjr, vlc is the 2nd best media player for linux, behind mplayer ;)  (really there is no best anything, it's personal preference)
<timewriter> the hdds connected to that controller arent available
<lewix> thats uneblievable how cumcumbersome it is to set up a mail server
<yo_> hola
<yo_> hi
<rumpe1> wanderingi, or "bc -l <<< 7+3"
<wanderingi> thanks
<Blegh> tab1293: What becomes unorganized? I've found it to be exactly the same, but you have to turn on the artist/album part by enabling browse in the view menu
<yo_> alguien sabe como estraer un libro q se carga en flash desde firefox?
<lewix> do we have something that automatically set up a mail server for you
<loldrakamjr> is there a terminal command for downloading vlc?
<Encry9> Hi, anyone know what the mplayer's hotkey is for REenabling the top menu?
<tab1293> Blegh, the album artwork and the tags and stuff
<lewix> loldrakamjr, sudo apt-get vlc
<Pici> !member | donvito
<ubottu> donvito: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<donvito> thanks Pici
<Blegh> lewix: Check the ubuntu server guide for a guide to set up a mail server otherwise I've heard of xampp for linux but havent used it
<Pici> donvito: np
<miniuser> do we have soemthing that kicks the ISP in the head when they block incoming port 25 for my own protection?
<timewriter> any help with the marvell sata controller ?
<timewriter> !marvell
<timewriter> aint no sunshine
<timewriter> if not even ubottu is able to help me ..
<timewriter> hope is lost
<timewriter> abandon ship
<lewix> Blegh, im using the guide - and really its a lot of command to type in. i feel like an idiot copying and pasting whatever im told to. do you know if xampp is automatic
<kriel> how do i install the subjected packages with apt?
<kriel> ehr. suggested packages with apt*
<lewix> kriel, what package
<kriel> any package. many have 'suggested packages' while you're installing them.
<Blegh> lewix: I copy and pasted almost the entire guide, but after that I've set it up myself just by knowing what I had to do according to the guide, I hate copy pasting though tbh, as for axampp afaik it is automatic but not sure
<timewriter> copy them and paste them into the apt=get install line ?
<lewix> kriel, i believe you just have to run the same command as for the nonsuggested package. or try sypnatic on the GUI
<kriel> timewriter: fair enough
<timewriter> stupid marvell controller wont show up
<timewriter> anything was fine on 8.04
<timewriter> :(
<duke____> how i can turn on autologin with a user
<wanderingi> whats the best way to search for processes being run by webadmin? ps -ef?
<lewix> Blegh, i guess ill finish with the guide then argh
<hiexpo> ? I know 9.10 's time is gonna run out in a couple months so is there a big dif between it and 10.04 lts
<ChessTeach> i have connected to a server via ssh, what is the easiest way to determine which server softwar (ie apache) they are running and which directory localhost redirects to?
<rgoytacaz> how do I set the user I'm trying to connect with scp?
<Blegh> lewix: hehe, gl, I had problems with sending mail onto the net, had to use the mail submissions port and send it to my isps smtp server, but I havent set it up for recieving
<tanner_> incredibil
<tanner_> pe irc dupa 15 ani cred
<ChessTeach> come on, someone must know how to do this
<g_0_0> !scp | rgoytacaz
<ubottu> rgoytacaz: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<lewix> Blegh, ok i give up. its not worth it
<lewix> =)
<eliezer> how can i install ubuntu in a flasdrive not as live cd,i want it to be my portable OS
<tanner_> pray to god
<glaceman> good evening everyone :D
<JFranks> wow.. I thought Ubuntu was a good choice for both a server and a workstation.. Hehehe.. I'm downloading virtualbox and centos5 now.. ;)
<guntbert> !ro | tanner_
<ubottu> tanner_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Gnea> ChessTeach: if you ran your own system, you'd know how to determine that. we are an Ubuntu support channel, we support people who actually run the operating system.
<glaceman> KM0201: greetings, long time no see
<glaceman> :D
<shcherbak> rgoytacaz: user@host
<eliezer> i try runing the live installation disk but when i choos to install in pendrive it says, no root filesystem defined
<Blegh> lewix: There are quite a few workarounds if you are doing php dev, and dont give up ::P
<shcherbak> ChessTeach: top and pwd
<ChessTeach> Gnea: i do run my own system... i am trying to access someone elses at the moment
<hiexpo> eliezer, you need to set it up for persistant changes
<Loki_> i cant press primary and secondary mousebuttons at the same time, also i got problems with keyboard if i press too many keys at the same time, this annoys alot in games, anyone knows how to fix that?
<eliezer> hiexpo, how i do that,is there a how to in the web u can reffer me too
<lewix> Blegh, yup the reasons i wanna install it at the first place is because im learning php and wanted to use the functionmail()
<glaceman> i switched to ubuntu 10.10, and i lost my ntfs partition where my data were stored, now the whole disk is ext4, anyway to retrieve back some data
<KM0201> glaceman: yo :)
<ChessTeach> thanks shcherbak
<Gnea> ChessTeach: I'm guessing you haven't been running it for very long.  if it's an ubuntu system, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep apache  should work
<hiexpo> eliezer, yes let me get it what version you running
<shadaloo> 10.10 cli wizes
<timewriter> glaceman , use data recovery software
<shadaloo> cat "sample text" >> samplefile.txt
<ChessTeach> Gnea: no, not very long is right :-)
<shadaloo> Why the fuck is this not working in 10.10
<glaceman> timewriter: like what
<ChessTeach> Gnea: it was apache
<timewriter> under linux or under windows ?
<glaceman> timewriter: using ubuntu now
<timewriter> mhm
<timewriter> testdisk ?
<shadaloo> cat "sample text" >> samplefile.txt
<glaceman> timewriter: is it a gui ?
<shadaloo> Why the fuck is this not working in 10.10
<timewriter> command line
<gpc> !language | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eliezer> im runninr 9.10 Karmic Koala
<Dwade09> hey guys i inserted my thumb drive and popped gparted up via root, and i got the usb up but i cant delete it or format it or anything, how do i fix it where i can format it, i even tried to unmount it but it wont let me unmount it.
<shadaloo> !language | gpc
<ubottu> gpc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eliezer> hiexpo, im running Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic koala
<shadaloo> NOOBS
<shadaloo> no one knows?
<shadaloo> wait
<shadaloo> so
<shadaloo> everyone
<shadaloo> in #ubuntu
<FloodBot2> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brorjonas> I accidently removed the rolling wallpaper thingy. How do I make it reappear? 10.10
<Blegh> lewix: If you poke around you can find a replacement function for the mail function which writes the emails to a text file, I've gtg for a few minutes now though
<shcherbak> shadaloo: you meant cat or echo???
<toyo_> how can I set a password for a user that exist and has no password??
<hiexpo> eliezer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440491
<guntbert> shcherbak: he is quieted
<Blabry> toyo i think that u need to login on that user
<rumpe1> toyo_, sudo passwd username
<Pars> i cant open flv files :( i using Totem Movie Player 2.32.0
<Dwade09> hey guys i inserted my thumb drive and popped gparted up via root, and i got the usb up but i cant delete it or format it or anything, how do i fix it where i can format it, i even tried to unmount it but it wont let me unmount it.
<glaceman> any gui recovery software for ubuntu please ?
<wolfsrudel> try vlc, Pars
<hiexpo> hola guntbert
<shcherbak> shadaloo: echo Nooby Noob >> thatisproof and run in loop, is he here?
<hiexpo> just the plain ole movie player will play flv's
<g_0_0> Dwade09, you can't unmount it you're using it
<g_0_0> gparted | Dwade09
<Pars> wolfsrudel but i like totem
<g_0_0> !gparted | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dwade09> g_0_0,  im not using it im trying to format it, and it wont let me format using gparted g_0_0  i tried.
<g_0_0> Dwade you booted from the usb key, which means it's in use
<g_0_0> Dwade09,  boot from a cd then format the usb key
<Dwade09> g_0_0,  dude read above i am not booted into it i inserted it to format it.
<yannick> d
<donvito> !cloack
<gpc> donvito: ask for a cloak in #freenode and be patient
<atpa8a> hello
<guntbert> !attitude | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<munz> anyone know how to make ircd-hybrid ask for a password to connect to it for a private irc server?
<g_0_0> Dwade09, no problem I misread what you'd written
<Dwade09> guntbert,  lol i have no attitude he was giving me info on stuff i already knew and i said it clearly in my issue .
<atpa8a> hmm
<timewriter> is it a good idea to compile and use a custom kernel , instead of the generic one ?
<Gnea> timewriter: is it a bad idea to use a generic kernel?
<atpa8a> any idea why slapd would fail during the server startup but starts fine manually?
<guntbert> Dwade09: you still should be polite - nobody here owes you anything :-)
<timewriter> it seems that it doesnt work for me
<timewriter> no marvell sata support
<CQ> timewriter: if you have no reason for needing a custom kernel, use the generic one
<bikcmp> hi all, how can I see when a file was modified in a command line?
<timewriter> i cant access 4 of my drives
<MalfermitaKodo> hi
<Gnea> timewriter: really? how can you be sure?
<CQ> bikcmp: ls -al <filename>
<timewriter> coz i cant access them
<Dwade09> guntbert,  dont start with me, i never said anyone owes me anything
<Gnea> timewriter: how do you know you can't access them?
<timewriter> the module isnt even .loaded
<Gnea> timewriter: that's it?
<timewriter> yea
<guntbert> Dwade09: lets drop it
<timewriter> i guess the kernel is compiled without that sata driver
<Dwade09> yes guntbert  i agree thank you.
<MalfermitaKodo> Can anyone tell me how to set up a Huawei E1752 dongle for Ireland's O2?
<bikcmp> CQ: you're a life saver, thanks.
<Gnea> timewriter: i guess so, after all, there's no way to read the kernel debug messages, is there?
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo:  You made all that up.
<munz> anyone know how to make ircd-hybrid ask for a password to connect to it for a private irc server?
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: what‽
<timewriter> i have no idea , im not a linux guru , but all i know is that i was able to use those drives on ubuntu 8.04
<Dwade09> well g_0_0  i got it lmao, i had to manually umount it via sudo umount /dev/sdb1 then use gparted weird how gparted would not unmount it to begin with
<R4m0n3> hey all... if I'm using ubuntu in command-line mode only, how can I change the number of rows/columns in the display?
<Gnea> timewriter: well, you may want to rethink that strategy and have a look at the dmesg command and see if the hard drive devices really aren't detected or not
<nemetos> Hm, how do i make the gnome terminal remember it's size to the next time i launch it (with ctrl+shift+t)?
<timewriter> they arent detected
<Gnea> timewriter: I don't believe you.
<timewriter> wanna bet ?
<Gnea> since you haven't provided any basis of proof, if I did bet, I'd likely win.
<Gnea> timewriter: do you have the pastebinit program installed?
<coz_> nemetos,   I have been trying to do that for some time
<timewriter> it seems that only the pata_marvell module is loaded
<munz> anyone know how to make ircd-hybrid ask for a password to connect to it for a private irc server?
<coz_> nemetos,   you can with compiz  I believe
<timewriter> Gnea , no , i just instaled and managed to update
<coz_> nemetos,   let me check though, hold on
<Gnea> timewriter: yeah, but that really doesn't mean anything
<bikcmp> munz: check the example configs.
<InputOutput> #join mmhk
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: what are you trying to tell me?
<Gnea> timewriter: okay, so install it
<chaos2358> can some one tell me what this refers to? " udevd[358]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/80-canon_mfp.rules:70
<chaos2358>  ''   it appears brieflly everytime i boot or shutdown
<zaytsev> hi folks! does anyone know the specifics on how the built-in /home encryption work?
<coz_> nemetos,   the only I know of is opening it with a different command   ie     gnome-terminal --geometry=80x40
<Gnea> timewriter: btw, I have to go in 5 minutes
<timewriter> Gnea , ok , just a sec
<coz_> nemetos,  the only way I know of rather   gnome-terminal --geometry=80x40
<zaytsev> is this information current: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory ?
<MalfermitaKodo> nemetos: are you using a framebuffer?
<coz_> nemetos,  or you can probably edit the  gnome-terminal.desktop    file
<zaytsev> basically I am wondering if the whole /home is encrypted or it's this ubuntu Private thing, so that I will have to symlink sensitive things there manualle?
<timewriter> ok , i installed it
<chaos2358>  ''   it appears brieflly everytime i boot or shutdown
<chaos2358> can some one tell me what this refers to? " udevd[358]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/80-canon_mfp.rules:70
<chaos2358>  ''   it appears brieflly everytime i boot or shutdown
<Gnea> timewriter: now type:  dmesg | pastebinit
<Gnea> timewriter: it will provide a url, please paste that url here
<botcity> chaos2358:  its a message about your printer for a start
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> thanks
<timewriter> just a sec to upload
<MalfermitaKodo> chaos2358: it tells you that internally, something is being in the process of being deprecated
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo: I was just being silly about how silly that question sounded. http://bestfreetutorial.com/ubuntu/huawei-mobile-broadband-e1752-dongle-working-on-ubuntu-10-04.html
<timewriter> http://pastebin.com/cj1CwCRD
<timewriter> this is it
<FloodBot2> timewriter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaos2358> botcity i know that but i dont understand what it means or what i am supposed to do
<timewriter> sorry mr bot
<nemetos> MalfermitaKodo, dont know why frambuffer is
<Eastwood> Good evening everyone !
<fdsaseemslegit> Good Morning,  Eastwood.
<coz_> nemetos,   and I believe  the default 80x24 comes from the
<coz_> file GNOME_PREFIX/share/vte/termcaps/xterm, which is a termcap file.
<MalfermitaKodo> nemetos: you are not using X11, right?
<MalfermitaKodo> coz_: nah
<banker247> in the command line i'm trying to sort my jpg pics, however when i type l, they are showing up as 10.jpg 11.jpg 15.jpg etc etc.. out of order i have them numbered 1-20 under nautiflus they are sorted is something wrong with my command line?
<coz_> MalfermitaKodo,  no?
<nemetos> MalfermitaKodo, im so newbie, i am newbish - i am using gnome, thats all i know :D
<MalfermitaKodo> nemetos: so you still use X11, not use commandline only?
<j-invariant> Hi guys I am using ubuntu but on a laptop and it is very difficult to resize a window.. How can I make the bit you can click to resize bigger? thanks
<nemetos> coz_, right - i want it to 132x24 each time i start it :)
<theclaw> Hi! How do I get OSS emulation (/dev/dsp) in Maverick back?
<coz_> nemetos,  then that one command should do it
<nemetos> MalfermitaKodo, i am Using gnome, im not sure what x11 is
<chaos2358> j-invariant,  system>prefference>appearence
<fdsaseemslegit> j-invariant:  What window manager are you using?
<nemetos> coz_, which command?
<fdsaseemslegit> j-invariant:  ir what chaos2358 suggested. >_>
<nemetos> coz_, oh your gnome-terminal thingy
<coz_> nemetos,  yes
<Gnea> timewriter: they wouldn't happen to be Hitachi and Western Digital hard drives, would they?
<timewriter> no
<j-invariant> fdsaseemslegit: I dont know what window manager is I am using the default ubuntu 10.something
<Starminn> nemeto, Command line is of course black screen, white writing. X11 is basically your GUI (Graphical User Interface). So if you use pretty stuff instead of command line you're using X11
<timewriter> Hitachi is the one i have ubuntu on
<Gnea> timewriter: are you sure about that?
<timewriter> they are 2 x seagaTE
<timewriter> and 2 x wd
<timewriter> very sure
<nemetos> coz_, nice ok. Then all i need to do it hook that custom command to the keybindings - thanks
<FloodBot2> timewriter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fdsaseemslegit> chaos2358 had you in the right direction,  j-invariant
<timewriter> i have 8 hdds
<j-invariant> you click on the bottom right of a window to resize it. but it is too small
<j-invariant> should I change "theme"?
<timewriter> i can see 4 of them , on the ICH7 controller
<Gnea> timewriter: I see, does the bios see them all? are they all sata? ide?
<chaos2358> j-invariant, so to system>preferences>appearance and change it
<coz_> nemetos,  that's the easiest way.. I have never tried to edit the gnome-terminal.desktop file or even if that would help
<timewriter> all sata
<g_0_0> j-invariant, what
<timewriter> ubuntu 8.04 handles them perfectly
<Gnea> timewriter: all on the same controller?
<g_0_0> j-invariant, what's your screen resolution?
<chaos2358> j-invariant, yes change your theme to a window which is better for you
<Gnea> timewriter: I don't care about 8.04
<timewriter> yes , the Marvell 61XX
<j-invariant> these are just different colors, the resize bit si the same size - unless I am mistaken
<timewriter> 03:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6145 SATA II PCI-E controller (rev a1)
<timewriter> this is the one
<j-invariant> maybe I nede one of these http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity ?
<nemetos> coz_, 80% transparent terminal.. wow, this looks way nicer than windows 7 :D
<coz_> nemetos,   there you go :)
<Gnea> timewriter: did you happen to boot the system with your usb jumpdrive in the system or did you insert it after?
<banker247> anyone know how to sort files in cmd line abc 123 order?
<chaos2358> j-invariant,  if you look at the themes you will notice it gives you different window button layouts. try "clearlooks
<timewriter> i tried all methods
<timewriter> in or without
<Gnea> timewriter: not what I'm asking.
<timewriter> my usb drive is a HDSPA modem
<j-invariant> yes in clearlooks, you use the bottom right corner of a window to resize it. But I find that the place you click is too small: So is there a way to make it bigger>
<Gnea> timewriter: and my 5 minutes are up, good luck.
<timewriter> ok , thanks for nothing
<botcity> chaos2358: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496878
<timewriter> i won
<g_0_0> banker247, try  ls | sort -d
<chaos2358> botcity thank you
<Gnea> timewriter: keep telling yourself that...
<fdsaseemslegit> j-invariant: choose to customize the current theme,  then on the windows that opens up,  select window border and find one that is larger.
<timewriter> :)
<Gnea> !attitude | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<skrite> j-invariant, if you hold the alt key down, you can resize with the mouse and right click
<banker247> wiats wierd is it goes 10-18.jpg then 1-9.jpg
<timewriter> attitude ?
<chaos2358> j-invariant,  look for themes online is all i can think of or change you screen resolution
<magicianlord> is 10.10 stable, or is 10.04.1 a better idea to install?
<j-invariant> im already at the highest resolution I can do but ill try and find a border online thanks a lot everyone!
<banker247> g_0_0, in nautiflus gui it sorts fine but i need them sorted hard because i'm trying to combine 18 jpgs into a pdf with imagemagick
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: I tried that tutorial, but I cannot connect
<banker247> g_0_0, whats happening is its doing page 10-18 first, then page 1-9
<empag> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo: Okay,  I have no clue ,  maybe this might help you.  http://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud/topics/huawei_e1752_o2_ireland_not_working_on_jolicloud
<empag> !list
<fdsaseemslegit> banker247: rename the files using the alphabet
<bsrkaditya> 10.10 is quite stable for desktop purpose!
<banker247> fdsaseemslegit, tried it
<banker247> ok..well ls | sort -g worked
<banker247> fdsaseemslegit, but.. however when i type LS  in the directory they are still unsorteed
<timewriter> talking about attitude while you "dont care" about a LTS edition ?
<timewriter> thats kinda funny for me :)
<fdsaseemslegit> ^
<timewriter> we should change the ubuntu logo
<timewriter> Ubuntu - WE DONT CARE
<R4m0n3> hey all... can anyone tell me if I'm using ubuntu in command-line mode only, how can I change the number of rows/columns in the display?
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: this is the error I get trying to connect http://pastebin.com/15RizKCG (/var/log/daemon.log)
<mkanyicy> !who | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<g_0_0> banker247,  sort -g
<fdsaseemslegit> banker247: the important thing for you is how they are imported into imagemagick for the pdf conversion right?
<j-invariant> is it possible to make my own windor border?
<MalfermitaKodo> R4m0n3: vga=ask as kernel parameterß
<banker247> yes
<banker247> fdsaseemslegit,  yes
<timewriter> you must ask the right question
<j-invariant> what shold I search for, to create one?
<banker247> fdsaseemslegit, i'm doing convert *.jpg foo.pdf
<banker247> fdsaseemslegit, but i dont know imagemagicks argument for abc or 123 order
<sburjan`> hello. Sorry for intruding. I want you to watch a youtube movie I posted of a Memtest Boot CD instance that is running. I want you to tell me if you have seen something similar. Maybe you could tell me if it's the Motherboard or only my RAM. (This is _not_ spam) http://www.youtube.com/user/sorinello?feature=mhum
<j-invariant> metacity-theme-1.xml?
<j-invariant> is there a program to create this?
<fdsaseemslegit> banker247:  check out man imagemagick
<mkanyicy> sburjan`, how can we help you?
<j-invariant> Is there a better window manager than metacity?
<mkanyicy> !better| j-invariant
<ubottu> j-invariant: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fdsaseemslegit> j-invariant: Xmonad
<craigbass1976> how are people doing taxes in ubuntu this year?  I've seen in the past that people used turbotax online, but I don't see how to do that; the post I saw was from '05 anyway
<nemetos> hm, apparently "compiz" is a window manager.. is that like gnome and kde? or what is the difference?
<fdsaseemslegit> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fdsaseemslegit> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<mkanyicy> nemetos, compiz is for effects
<mkanyicy> nemetos, kde & gnome are desktop managers
<utku> What is the best way to uninstall nvidia drivers and enable nouveau? I have tried simply removing the package but X fails to start.
<nemetos> mkanyicy, hm,  ok. What's ubuntu's default window manager?
<nonix4> indicator-pulse segfault left my X session unresponsive, how to debug the situation further?
<mkanyicy> nemetos, metacity
<fdsaseemslegit> !gnome | nemetos
<ubottu> nemetos: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<fdsaseemslegit> !metacity
<j-invariant> so is there a list of good window managers
<Toph> ubottu,,, what is the command to install KDE on a gnome machine   sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timewriter> but youre simulating it very well
<nemetos> !metacity
<fdsaseemslegit> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Toph> fdsaseemslegit,,, thanks
<fdsaseemslegit> Toph: Yes.  use lower case
<Toph> ok
<fdsaseemslegit> Toph: You are welcome. :D
<mkanyicy> nemetos, metacity/compiz/emerald all run inside a desktop environment like gnome, not the other way round
<fdsaseemslegit> emerald crawls
<nemetos> mkanyicy, ah, right - you use compiz yourself?
<mkanyicy> nemetos, yes
<mkanyicy> nemetos, my windows wobble!
<nemetos> mkanyicy, cool then i will try it! :D
<timewriter> i love the horrible plymouth resolution after installing the nvidia drivers
<coz_> TimeRider,  yeah that is bad on maverick
<coz_> TimeRider,  there is a way around it but its a hacky thing
<mkanyicy> coz_, what are you talking about?
<coz_> mkanyicy,  a way to fix the oversized plymouth theme after installing nvidia driver  I just cant find the link right now
<timewriter> i will compile my own kernel
<j-invariant> what's a DE?
<j-invariant> desktop environmen
<timewriter> coz_ , i tried , but some other things go wrong after the framebuffer fix
<mkanyicy> timewriter, enjoy
<coz_> TimeRider,  yeah there are some side effects as I recall
<coz_> TimeRider,  it will be better in  ubuntu 11.
<timewriter> mkanyicy , i will use the same .config ,  all i will do is enable marve sata support , because someone forgot about it
<coz_> TimeRider,  11.04  rather
<timewriter> coz_ , im sure , but i just love LTS editions
<coz_> timewriter,   I dont blame you :)
<Starminn> j-invariant, it's basically your GUI (non-command line interface)
<GatorAlli> How come my python script (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/331280/) takes a fraction of a second to execute on my computer, but it takes over 45 seconds on my ubuntu server?
<ohzie> This is going to be an immensely stupid question but I'm really having a problem with this here: When I hold down any key, it doesn't repeatedly 'click' that key. for instance, backspace. I can only backspace one character for every push of the key. I cannot hold it down. This is amazing and I don't even know where to start troubleshooting this issue.
<ohzie> Like what to google
<ohzie> any suggestions would be welcome.
<TimeRider> coz_ : I didn't even ask :p
<ohzie> Even an "rtfm" if anyone has the idea on what manual to read
<toyo_> how do I set up new users??
<Starminn> j-invariant, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment the most common DEs on Linux seem to be GNOME, KDE, Xcfe, and Lxde (roughly in that order).
<janhouse> what does aptitude safe-upgrade do?
<mkanyicy> GatorAlli, machines are not identical
<Starminn> janhouse, does this help? http://pthree.org/2007/09/24/aptitude-full-upgrade-versus-safe-upgrade/
<emma> Hi, I am trying to use the following command to batch rename some files based on the timestamp in the image file      find ./ -name 'mypic*.jpg' -exec mv {} "renamed `exiv2 pr {} | grep 'Time stamp' | awk {'print $4'}`" \;   but it gives an error message from exiv2 saying could not open file {}, how can I make find expand the {} inside the ``?
<jsec> ohzie: System - Preferences - Keyboard. I believe there's a Repeat Keys option that may not be checked...
<janhouse> Starminn, will check, thx
<toyo_> any tutorial on creating users??
<GatorAlli> mkanyicy: Is there a reason why it takes longer to load?
<mkanyicy> GatorAlli, and they are probably not busy equally at that time you did ran your script
<Starminn> janhouse, I'm sorry I should have looked for a second longer. This will probably be more helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423867
<mkanyicy> For example, if the machine is very busy doing something else, even terminal will load slower
<ohzie> jsec: It is checked. I will try unchecking it and rechecking it.
<nemetos> How do I know which window manager i am using?
<aeon-ltd> !adduser | toyo_
<ubottu> toyo_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<botcity> emma: there is #bash channel
<satonio> hi
<phaidros> what to do if mic is greyed out in pulseaudio?
<ohzie> jsec: Thank you so much
<ohzie> jsec: unchecking and rechecking it fixed everything.
<ohzie> :D
<timewriter> destroy all humans
<jsec> ohzie: excellent.
<mkanyicy> GatorAlli, have you looked into the perspective that you might be comparing an apple with an orange?
<phaidros> in alsamixer I can enable the mic, even hear, but pulse / therefore skype doesnt get the audio, because in the pulse audio settings the mic is greyed out .. o.O
<Starminn> nemetos, Are you using the GNOME desktop? If so, Metacity is the default window manager.
<R0b0t1> I'm using EFI to boot Linux alongside OSX. However, just now, I select the partition w/ Ubuntu on it and choose to boot it. It hangs right after that with the cursor blinking in the top-left. What can I do? My DVD drive has been broken for a while (took it in right before warranty expired, turns out they didn't actually replace it/fix it) so I can't boot off of anything but the hard disk.
<GatorAlli> Erm, it just seems that between a laptop on a terrible internet connection would usually perform worse than a server I'm paying big bucks for.
<Nanoha> I upgraded my computer with a new motherboard (supports on board SATA drives).  I pulled out my hard drive from the old computer and put it in the new one, but I'm stuck on "Loading Operating System..."  This is a Gigabyte H55-USB3 motherboard.  Does Ubuntu not work with this motherboard?
<Nanoha> version 10.04.1 LTS
<mkanyicy> emma, why dont you just run away from 'find' altogether and use bash basics
<its-me-again> hi i am wanting to know what i can get to download youtube movies an then convert them into mp3 files if i need them.
<nemetos> Starminn, right. Problem is that i have been typing some stuff in the terminal (like compiz/metacity), so now i am not sure anymore
<GatorAlli> mkanyicy: I'm just assuming that a machine can open a simple redirection url in less than 50 seconds :P
<j-invariant> can anyone give me some hints on this:
<botcity> its-me-again: firefox dwhelper will do it
<g_0_0> its-me-again, you can do that with the transcode feature of vlc - sudo apt-get install vlc
<j-invariant> I found /usr/share/themes/Radiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml
<mkanyicy> i am migrating from dual boot to single boot, how can I make ubuntu's grub2 to load without a menu now?
<graingert> emma, locate is good
<j-invariant> what can I use to edit the xml? I wonder if there is a program that can deal wit hthis file?
<Starminn> nemetos, Have you installed compiz?
<mkanyicy> GatorAlli, depending how busy it is  at that point
<Loki_> can anyone please help me to find a solution to disable the 3 buttons emulation? when i press the first and the second mouse buttons at the same time it acts like the 3rd mouse button was pressed. i want to disable that. i tried tons of solutions i found in google already but nothing works
<Younder> emma, what, whereis and then locate in that order
<Starminn> j-invariant, Gedit (for GNOME), Kate (for Kubuntu) and so forth are adequate.
<j-invariant> I found details http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<GatorAlli> mkanyicy: That's the point
<GatorAlli> mkanyicy: It's not busy
<satonio> /etc/init.d/ssh start works but service ssh start is failing, also dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server is giving me the same error and sshd is not starting automatically on system boot
<GatorAlli> :S
<satonio> any ideas?
<its-me-again> g_0_0: great vlc can convert youtube to mp3 cool i have vlc
<Nanoha> Oh, and here's a kicker:  I bought an identicle 2TB sata drive.  I was able to install Ubuntu 10.04 from CD, but, when I changed my boot order to use that second hard drive, I get the same problem.  "Loading Operating System..."  I let it sit there for 4 hours last night.
<mkanyicy> GatorAlli, ok what are you doing which should take less that 45 seconds?
<g_0_0> its-me-again, use the transcode feature - you want just the audio track
<GatorAlli> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/331280/ - This script takes only a small fraction of a second on my slow internet connection.
<j-invariant> so I have to edit the XML by hand
<GatorAlli> But on a server with at least 5 times my download speed, it just doesnt make any sense
<alter-ego> wats the best vm for high end apps
<alter-ego> like games 3d modeling etc
<its-me-again> yes the mp3 so i can make a audio cd playable on any cdplayer with braero
<ibn777_> Sup
<ibn777_> Salaam
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, another way is to use 'youtube-dl' on terminal to download your youtube video and then ffmpeg to extract audio out of it.
<its-me-again> cant find dwhwelper in firefox
<its-me-again> and what if i do not use frefox that much
<violetstreak> I wonder if anyone can help me with mac compiling woes
<Nanoha> SOrry, got D/c
<ibn777_> Should I see an application when I install VMWare on ubuntu?
<Kyle___> Does 10.04 use wpa_supplicant for wireless?
<violetstreak> I get an error when compiling uhub but only when compiling with SSL:  http://pastebin.com/Jf6H2eH9
<violetstreak> Without SSL it compiles fine
<its-me-again> well i prefer nn browser way to do it really
<ibn777_> Like a actual GUI application or is it all Commandline?
<Starminn> !better | alter-ego
<ubottu> alter-ego: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<its-me-again> i want a gui app not really a terminal guy
<guids> hi, I downloaded hte newest ubunto iso, and did a dd if=img.iso of=/dev/sdb
<guids> my computer wont boot form it though
<its-me-again> so youtube-dl and vlc it will be
<guids> its booting off the correct device
<Jordan_U> guids: That doesn't work with Ubuntu isos.
<gidas> ubuntu sucks
<guids> oh
<its-me-again> oh wait is youtube-dl terminal arg
<guids> whats hte best way to do this then?
<Kyle___> guids: Hard drive boot systems work different than cdrom boot systems.
<aeon-ltd> gidas: thats offtopic
<ibn777_> Is this the only chat there is?
<its-me-again> guids: can i pm you
<aadem> is it possible to learn as much about linux on ubuntu as i could on a dist such as....slackware if i choose to do everything i need done via the console?
<guids> sure
<botcity> its-me-again:  downloadwhelper!
<alter-ego> i been tryin to set up kvm cause i was told that usually runs high end stuff better
<alter-ego> with virt-manager
<guids> i have to use ubuntu
<Kyle___> aadem: I don't believe so.
<guids> no choice
<guids> im on centos now
<alter-ego> but its been hell to get everything up and running
<Starminn> ibn777_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<R0b0t1> I'm using EFI to boot Linux alongside OSX. However, just now, I select the partition w/ Ubuntu on it and choose to boot it. It hangs right after that with the cursor blinking in the top-left. What can I do? My DVD drive has been broken for a while (took it in right before warranty expired, turns out they didn't actually replace it/fix it) so I can't boot off of anything but the hard disk.
<Kyle___> aadem: Ubuntu is a great system for day to day use, but it does things that are very un-linux (and even un-unix) like to give that ease of use.  You'll learn more using slackware.
<guids> how can i get i tot a USB drive if ubuntu doenst work like that?
<guids> get it to*
<ibn777_> Okay so ok I installed VMWareand rebooted... Can anyone tell me how the hell I use it now?
<its-me-again> botcity: ther is deffinatly kn e dwhelper
<ibn777_> Its not in Applications
<guids> vmplayer @ commandline
<Jordan_U> guids: Unetbootin is the normal solution, but CENTOS likely doesn't have a new enough version of Unetbootin.
<Kyle___> guids: From inside of ubuntu it's easy to make a usb-bootable disc.  Not sure if you can't boot from cdrom or from ubuntu already.  Hopefully someone will be able to help
<mkanyicy> aadem, yes it is possible
<guids> ya, unetbootin craps out
<ibn777_> Install VMPlayer?
<alter-ego> for easy vm u should try virtualbox instead of vmware
<alter-ego> it basically does everything for u
<Starminn> ubn777_, does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mkanyicy> aadem, what is special about slackware?
<satonio> /etc/init.d/ssh start works but service ssh start is failing, also dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server is giving me the same error and sshd is not starting automatically on system boot. any ideas about what could be wrong?
<alter-ego> and its free ;p
<Kyle___> mkanyicy: slack is a great system to learn about linux, how it works, get your hands dirty.
<aadem> nothing i was just thinking of a more advanced version ive read about
<botcity> its-me-again: its called  DownloaHelper !
<aadem> well stripped down = advanced :)
<botcity> its-me-again: its called  DownloadHelper !
<violetstreak> http://pastebin.com/Jf6H2eH9  -  someone gimme a hand pls
<Starminn> ibn777_, does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware (typoe'd your name, sorry)
<mkanyicy> Kyle__, you can get your hands dirty with ubuntu as well
<Kyle___> 15:39 < aadem> is it possible to learn as much about linux on ubuntu as i could  on a dist such as....slackware if i choose to do everything i  need done via the console?
<Kyle___> 15:39 < ibn777_> Is this the only chat there is?
<mkanyicy> Kyle__, or you mean slack is difficult?
<Kyle___> Crap, hate click/paste errors
<Jordan_U> guids: This is a ddable image of the Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit minimal installer: http://216.57.70.194/ubuntu_minimal_maverick_amd64_ddable.iso
<Kyle___> mkanyicy: I don't mean it's difficult, I mean it's more hands on
<brontosaurusrex> Kyle___: why would you think that the world only rotates around console?
<aadem> hehe yeah i just have been doing a lot of reading, and want to learn as much as i possibly can throughout my day to day linux use
<its-me-again> botcity: compare video download helper and 1-click youtube downloader then ther are afew addons can do it
<WXZ> is there a BBcode editor for ubuntu?
<Kyle___> mkanyicy: And it's a lot nicer getting your hands dirty with something like slackware or crux, than it is in ubuntu or debian.
<mkanyicy> Kyle__, i rest my case, i can imagine being handcuffed by other distro's , lol
<aadem> well i figure console shows whats going on at the very bottom level, and understanding that = understanding linux
<Starminn> WXZ, does this suffice? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496434
<aadem> but keep in mind i know everything i think now will eventually be proven wrong
<needlez> does anyone know how to use wpa_supplicant??
<Kyle___> mkanyicy: It's like the difference between working on a 50's chevy, or air-cooled VW, to working on brand new honda.
<Kyle___> aadem: Yup.
<emma> Granis: Younder - I wasnt doing it to find files, I was using it for the -exec feature
<its-me-again> botcity: get twektube addon it can download adn also convert dn do other things in youtube
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: Has any OS booted on this new machine? It sounds to me like a BIOS problem.
<Starminn> needlez, I apologize that this ieems quite out-dated but you could certainly try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<mkanyicy> Kyle__, it goes without saying that the 50's chevy will be 'hands on' and the new honda 'hands off/hands free'
<Kyle___> 15:39 < aadem> is it possible to learn as much about linux on ubuntu as i could  on a dist such as....slackware if i choose to do everything i  need done via the console?
<WXZ> Starminn: I downloaded that but it didn't seem to convert the text once you press submit
<its-me-again> more multi tasking all in one application its the best
<Kyle___> 15:39 < ibn777_> Is this the only chat there is?
<Kyle___> FSCK, I hate his laptop.
<botcity> its-me-again:  video download helper can convert strait to mp3  but there are better methods!
<Kyle___> And to those who complain the world shouldn't revolve around the console: then you don't know linux.
<R0b0t1> I'm using EFI to boot Linux alongside OSX. However, just now, I select the partition w/ Ubuntu on it and choose to boot it. It hangs right after that with the cursor blinking in the top-left. What can I do? My DVD drive has been broken for a while (took it in right before warranty expired, turns out they didn't actually replace it/fix it) so I can't boot off of anything but the hard disk.
<needlez> Starminn: I want to use wpa_supplicant in a script that autochanges my mac for my network so I can run it against bruteforcers
<its-me-again> botcity: then what are they adn why
<mkanyicy> Kyle__, interesting, will keep this in mind.
<Kyle___> R0b0t1: I don't suppose you have a usb->ide or usb->sata adapter you can use to hook up an external drive?  Apple hardware is pretty forving in that respect...
<littlepenguin> needlez: you can create a script with macchanger and put in ifup for the network device
<Starminn> WXZ, I found this one too just now: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bbeditor/ I've never tried any of them as I've had no need but it's worth a shot I suppose.
<its-me-again> botcity: i need a solution that is full roofe
<Younder> as always emacs
<littlepenguin> but yu need to deactivate the udev rule because it will create an entry for the mac which will lead in multiple interfaces with upgoing numbers
<WXZ> Starminn: downloadin'
<littlepenguin> @ needlez
<violetstreak> Mac compiling woes, I'll whore this chan one last time: http://pastebin.com/Jf6H2eH9
<Starminn> WXZ: Tell me how it goes. I found it in a post saying it "needed some work" but I'm not quite sure what that means lol
<violetstreak> is there some SSL component I don't have installed?
<botcity> its-me-again: you can get better quality using terminal commands like converting using ffmpeg !
<R0b0t1> Kyle___: Perhaps, I'll look into it.
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: Did you install GRUB to a partition rather than the mbr?
<NixGeek> R0b0t1: How long have you waited for it to boot?
<R0b0t1> Yeah, which is what you do when using EFI, iirc.
<R0b0t1> NixGeek: 5 min
<mkanyicy> !language | violetstreak
<ubottu> violetstreak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: Many people recommend that. They are all completely and utterly wrong.
<asdf14> how can i install 64bit flash ?
<florian_> can i just run a dist-upgrade after adding the backports ppa to get kde 4.6?
<NixGeek> R0b0t1: sounds like more than enough, I don;t suppose the computer in question supports usb booting or you have a usb flash driver around?
<its-me-again> botcity: to many browser addons makes for a bloated browser that can act strange though
<ubuntu> mimecar, te cuento mi problema. actualice el sistema y al iniciar ubuntu 10.10 me sale el loader, la pantalla lila, y despues la pantalla se queda en negro!
<Kyle___> R0b0t1: I've got lab full of silver imacs, all efibooting ubuntu-server and OSX.  So far I've been lucky....
<its-me-again> botcity: ok i woudl really love a gui for ffmpeg
<R0b0t1> Jordan_U: So where do I install GRUB?
<magicianlord> do you prefer 10.04.1 or 10.10 at this point
<littlepenguin> its-me-again: winff
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: There is nothing wrong with installing GRUB to the mbr when using GPT, and if you don't install to the mbr, and have a BIOS boot partition (which Ubuntu's installer does properly by default) you will have problems like this.
<jenka> Pls!! Could anyone help! I have installed fedora and mandriva on my machine! And my machine already had windows 7 and ubuntu installed and after installation i cant acces ubuntu in the grub boot loader menu?! Pls help!
<MalfermitaKodo> this is the error I get trying to connect via my USB dongle http://pastebin.com/15RizKCG (/var/log/daemon.log) can anyone tell me what that is?
<asdf14> i can't watch videos on youtube, how can i install 64bit flash player?
<littlepenguin> asdf14: check about:plugins
<MalfermitaKodo> asdf14: sudo apt-get install gnash
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, ffmpeg & vlc share same roots, i think
<asdf14> gnash what is this?
<MalfermitaKodo> a free flash player
<WXZ> Starminn: http://crimeblochelp.com/bbcode.php this seems a bit better
<botcity> its-me-again: best advice is to download as a video, then convert after, with conversion tool that you desire
<jenka> Pls!! Could anyone help! I have installed fedora and mandriva on my machine! And my machine already had windows 7 and ubuntu installed and after installation i cant acces ubuntu in the grub boot loader menu?! Pls help!
<Starminn> jenka, Do either of these two help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto and this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226183
<its-me-again> mkaay: what meaning install ffmpeg an vlc uses that to convert to mp3
<its-me-again> mkanyicy: ^
<peteski> Hey, anyone use giffgaff mobile? Im signing up and can give my referal bonus to someone
<Younder> thats idiotic
<asdf14> MalfermitaKodo: i cant watch videos on youtube, i have ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<aeon-ltd> peteski: thats offtopic
<Kyle___> its-me-again: botcity is right.  I use dwhelper to download most flash video, and it usually works fine without the flash plugin installed, though not always.
<Starminn> WXZ, and it's online too! no install required, haha. Imagine that. Alright, well I'll have to bookmark this then. Thanks. :)
<aeon-ltd> !ot | peteski
<ubottu> peteski: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peteski> true, sorry.. just wanted to ask in the nice chan
<R0b0t1> NixGeek: No, it doesn't support USB booting. Oddly.
<its-me-again> Peterman: what is that do i might get it
<MalfermitaKodo> asdf14: yeah
<Jordan_U> jenka: Re-install Ubuntu's GRUB2 following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ChaosR> hello, I have a Radeon HD5670, I installed the proprietary drivers, however, video playback is horrible, it isnt slow, but it does stutter
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, if im not wrong, i think both use 'libmp3lame'
<its-me-again> kyentei: what is dwhelper i cant see that
<WXZ> Starminn: the color tags don't work well though, lol
<ChaosR> can anybody help me solve that?
<donvito> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Keyz_> when using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for a web server… is a user's default home directory (/home/user-name) an appropriate place to host that user's websites (e.g. /home/user-name/website1.com)? Are there security implications of putting the sites here? I've seen some guides on setting up virtual hosts in Ubuntu and they use /var/www or /srv/www instead of the default home directories, but I'm not sure why
<Kyle___> ChaosR: totem is solid, but slow in my experience.  Try playing your video back with mplayer, see how it goes.
<gidas> ofcourse
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, if you are a terminal guy then ffmpeg/mplayer are for you
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, otherwise stick to vlc
<ChaosR> Kyle___: I am using mplayer, from svn
<NixGeek> jenka: could you please go here and follow the directiosn on the page to generate a detailed report: http://nixgeek.no-ip.org/
<ChaosR> Kyle___: same problem with vlc and even chromium
<Kyle___> ChaosR: Damn.  OK.  I'd just revert back to the opensource drivers then :( sorry.
<Starminn> WXZ, Well, I suppose as long as it gets the bulk of it out of the way it'll be alright to go back and fix the few things it misses, eh? So long as it does most of the work for you, awesome lol
<its-me-again> mkaay: ok thansk vlc it is
<Kyle___> ChaosR: On my wimpy netbook, I can watch full screen 1080i and 720p video with mplayer, but it's a slideshow with totem.
<its-me-again> adn now whats the best to downlod youtube
<Kyle___> ChaosR: If you're using a svn of mplayer :) yea, it's the drivers, nothign to do but revert.
<ChaosR> Kyle___: yeh, I know the issue
<nemetos> open question, how many uses wobbling windows in compiz? is it fun in the beg, and then annoying later?
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: BTW, if you used AppleCare then you should have a 90 day additional warrantee after the "repair" IIRC.
<ChaosR> Kyle___: opensource didnt have 3d support though
<Starminn> its-me-again, Just let the video fully load, then go to /tmp and it'll be there.
<Kyle___> ChaosR: Hum.   Using it for games?
<ChaosR> Kyle___: yeh
<jsec> nemetos: personally, it has about a month before i start getting annoyed by it
<Kyle___> damn.
<Kyle___> ChaosR: what about the opengl driver in mplayer?
<its-me-again> st really thats a need trick if it is
<Starminn> its-me-again, Just copy/paste, cut/paste, click-and-drag or whatever to where you want it (otherwise it will eventually be deleted since the /tmp stuff is of course temporary)
<asdf14> i can't watch videos on youtube, how can i install 64bit flash player?
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, install 'youtube-dl'
<toyo_> permision on groups
<jsec> !flash | asdf14
<NixGeek> R0b0t1: could you use macfuse (http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/) and fuse-ext2 (http://alperakcan.org/?open=projects&project=fuse-ext2) to read the ubuntu file system?  Once you manage to read it, you should be able to set up grub to boot an iso to diagnose your problems
<ubottu> asdf14: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kyle___> ChaosR: Or I suppose you could see if there's a way to set per-user video drivers...make a games user for the ATI driver, other users use the xorg driver?
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, its a terminal application
<ChaosR> Kyle___: nah, that would be to troublesome
<Nanoha> another problem.  I just bought a HP tmt2 touchsmart laptop.  I want to install Ubuntu on it.  I think there is a screen resolution problem during the install.  Is there a way I can force the screen resolution to something like 1024x768 or text only maybe?
<Starminn> its-me-again, Yeah it's handy. I use it myself somewhat often. Just let the video load all the way and you're good to go. (If it's not all the way loaded you won't get a thumbnail in /tmp so that's an easy way to tell
<Kyle___> ChaosR: I figured as much, but it's been something I've been tmepted to try on occasion...
<asdf14> !gnash
<toyo_> does any one has a tutorial or grups and permissions?
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, you can give 'acetoneISO' a shot, ... it should be able to download youtube videos and extract audio to mp3 from the video
<Starminn> Nanoha, System->Preferences->Monitors
<toyo_> ubottu, group permitions
<Nanoha> this is BEFORE all that, during the install with a CD
<ChaosR> Kyle___: interestingly enough, gl_nosw doesnt seem to have the stutter
<mkanyicy> toyo_, google for 'RUTE Linux Tutorial Exposition'
<its-me-again> mkaay: ok i got soem ideas now i am going to first try the firefox addon TweakTube then no need to download files lol
<Starminn> Nanoha, Oh, I'm not sure on that. Sorry.
<botcity> toyo_: you could use the gui interface to alter permissions !
<mkanyicy> toyo_, read the whole book: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<Blegh> Nanoha: on the first screen of the cd you have options to set the resolution etc, if you dont even make it onto the first screen I think you might have to go with the "alternate install" disc which is text based
<toyo_> botcity, thanks!
<Nanoha> for 10.04?  I don't remember seeing that screen
<aLeSD> hi all
<Starminn> its-me-again, There's really no need to download programs. If all you're doing is downloading YouTube videos just go to your /tmp folder.  It'll be there because to watch it you have to download it, and because you're downloading it it has to go somewhere.
<aLeSD> how could I know if I am using i686 or amd64 version of 10.10 ?
<Jordan_U> aLeSD: uname -m
<aLeSD> Jordan_U, i686 ... is it possible to sitch to amd64 ?
<Blegh> 10.04, hmm not sure, I havent done a fresh install for a while, but I'm sure its there, where you get offered the choice to run memtest etc, there is a menu type thing at the bottom of the screen
<aLeSD> switch
<Jordan_U> aLeSD: Not without re-installing.
<mkanyicy> Starminn, but you dont want to watch it before you download it sometimes
<aLeSD> Jordan_U, thanks
<its-me-again> starcoder: ok i get it
<Starminn> mkanyicy, Alright, I can understand that. :)
<Kyle___> aLeSD: Unless you have >4GB of ram, or are doing rather specific calculations, there really ins't a need for the 64bit install.
<Kyle___> aLeSD: Admittedly video/mp3 encoding sometimes falls into those categories, but hey :)
<Jordan_U> Starminn: With a recent update the flash plugin uses an interesting *NIX trick and unlinks the temporary files immediately after creating them. I have a script which undeletes them though (as they aren't truly deleted untill all file handles are closed).
<mkanyicy> Starminn, secondly, does youtube videos stay in /tmp folder or in firefox cache folders?
<Kyle___> Jordan_U: If you use chrome it doesn't unlink them :)
<ZykoticK9> mkanyicy, they're in /tmp until you close your browser
<Kyle___> Jordan_U: I don't know why, and they'll probably fix it eventually..but for now.
<Jordan_U> Kyle___: I do use chrome, and it does for me.
<Kyle___> Jordan_U: Really?  Hum.  I wonder why the difference...
<Starminn> mkanyicy, There you go. I wasn't sure when the get deleted but apparently when you close your browser. :) Thanks, ZykoticK9
<mkanyicy> ZykoticK9, see, there a lot of hickups here
<atpa8a> anyone use insserv to manage upstart?..
<Jordan_U> Kyle___: I don't think it's a bug. It's actually a pretty clever thing to do, and means that temporary files won't be left around if the flash plugin crashes.
<Kyle___> Jordan_U: Which seems to happen more frequently than a windows crash.  Ugh.
<sheridan_> 411
<aadem> is there a way to tell emacs, or any other prog, which side of the screen to open the window on.  i know -g numXnum will size the screen
 * Kyle___ agrees.
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, thats NOT clever
<Kyle___> aadem: I think it respects the --geometry flag (old old x programs usually do).
<Kyle___> aadem: The geometry flag also can set the target location.
<armoundu> hi
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, sometimes I had dedicated a partition to /tmp folder and made /etc/defaults/rcS to not delete /tmp files
<aadem> Kyle ill research that thanks :)
<Kyle___> mkanyicy: It's very common practice to create a temp file, open it, then ulnink it.  Very common.
<armoundu> for some reason I cant ./configure x-chat.. Could not run GLIB test program,..
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: "clever" in the context of computer science is often used as an insult rather than praise :)
<armoundu> any ideas?
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, now if they will be deleted by programs, especially video which costs bandwidth do download it again, then there is a problem
<Silowyi> Does Ubuntu's package naming convention correspond to the upstream vendor? For example the package: nginx (0.7.67-3ubuntu1)... can I assume that is the nginx 0.7.67 source with ubuntu specific modifications only?
<Kyle___> mkanyicy: Peek through the lion book.
<mkanyicy> Jordan_U, ok, i understand
<its-me-again> starcoder: sorry i am watching a youtube video its not in /tmp folder sorry you are compleatly wrong
<armoundu> I get configure: error: "Cannot find glib" where im trying to make xchat
<Kyle___> Silowyi:  I don't believe so, because all official ubuntu packages (someone correct me) are _their_ packages. Ubuntu maintained and compiled.
<Kyle___> In effect they are the upstream vendor
<armoundu> what do I do?
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, what are you using? VLC?
<Silowyi> Kyle___: that seems fairly unlikely...
<aLeSD> Kyle___: but my machine will go faster with 64 bit system
<Kyle___> Silowyi: All the packages are open-source.  Ubuntu maintains their own trees & builds, often applying patches.
<aLeSD> Kyle__, is it ?
<guntbert> armoundu: why do yo compile it yourself?
<Starminn> its-me-again, Hmm. That's interesting. I just fired up a video and it's in my /tmp folder. So many variables to consider, though. I just know it works for me. *shrug* I'm using Firefox 4 Beta 10 too which may have something to do with it.
<guntbert> *you
<Kyle___> aLeSD: Not neccesarily.  It may, it may not.   It depends on the ammount of ram, the software, etc.
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: Kyle___: its-me-again: And anyone else interested in my script to undelete flash's temporary files, http://pastebin.com/LHxGWq7D replace "chrome" with your browser of choice.
<its-me-again> mkanyicy: Starminn said youtube files when finished streeming are downloaded to  /tmp folder i tryed but it is not
<Kyle___> Jordan_U: Sweet.  Thank you.
<Jordan_U> Kyle___: You're welcome.
<Edd> could someone help with backtrack?
<its-me-again> starcoder: what are you on about it does nto go in /tmp ok
<tlab> when I click Places->Home Folders it opens VLC
 * Kyle___ impatiently waits for his old athlon to finish with the install.
<mkanyicy> its-me-again, did you close firefox?
<guntbert> !backtrack | Edd
<ubottu> Edd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Edd> exacly with intel wireless card configuration?
<its-me-again> stthat is an old outdated bersion or its to new adn beta ar nto the best versions of any app to use everday
<mkanyicy> tlab, that's strange
<its-me-again> mkanyicy: no
<Starminn> its-me-again, Yeah I mean they do for me but again, so many variables to consider. Sorry I couldn't help. Use others' suggestions though. :) That's the beautiful thing of Linus -- No "one right way" to do things.
<Starminn> Linux* (so close together -- the 's' and 'x'_
<its-me-again> Starminn: whatis linus is that a typo fir linux lol
<NixGeek> Starminn: that would be how linux got it's name...
<Starminn> Linus Torvalds is the guy who made Linux. I normally wouldn't correct it but people may think I was talking about him, haha. :)
<mkanyicy> tlab, drag it to desktop, an icon will be created, click on the icon again
<hydester> is there a repo that has mod_python trunk?
<armoundu> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why... *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<armoundu> how do I solve this?
<tlab> mkaay, that works
<tlab> mkanyicy, that works
<NixGeek> Starminn: Linux is a typo of Linus Torvalds, the creater of linux,  first name
<asdf14> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<armoundu> hello?
<NixGeek> armoundu: reinstall glib
<armoundu> NixGeek: how?
<Starminn> NixGeek: I can believe that. Alaska was suppose to be Alieska but a clerical error fixed that for good.
<mkanyicy> tlab, click on the Places->Home Folder again
<Starminn> armoundu, the 's' and 'x' are easy to typo. Next to each other and all.
<guntbert> !ot | Starminn
<ubottu> Starminn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tlab> mkanyicy, still opens vlc
<Kyle___> !ot ubottu
<joeoshawa> i have an nvidia 8400gs connected dual display the monitor is working but i changed the tv to an svideo instead of the s-video to rbg rca i had connected and now i get all white lines and the picture is crazy how do i fix this i would really rather use the svideo besides not getting a proper picture with the rca
 * Kyle___ shrugs hey it was worth trying
<mkanyicy> tlab, i give up
<armoundu> Starminn:  what are you talking about?
<joeoshawa> rca's its a longer cable
<guntbert> !askthebot > Kyle__
<ubottu> Kyle__, please see my private message
<tlab> heh ok I'll google some more
<armoundu> NixGeek: I never installed it in the first place.
<armoundu> Im running ubuntu off a CD
<Starminn> guntbert, :) Fair enough.
<NixGeek> armoundu: thats explains alot, you didn't check your checksums, did you?  you have a corrupt cd.  also, glib is a package that is installed default on ubuntu, and the livecd also, it's a base package.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<Craige_> Hey guys
<pr0ph3t> how can I set the sound level at say 50% on startup, from GDM through to gnome startup, independently of how loud it was when I logged off/switched off on Ubuntu 10.10
<Silowyi> So followup question, how to determine binary compatibility between ubuntu releases and upstream vendor releases.
<armoundu> NixGeek: there was an error when it first started about the control panel didnt pay much attention to it. so you're saying I should download it and burn a new cd?
<Jordan_U> Silowyi: "Upstream vendor releases"?
<joeoshawa> linux is the name linus gave ubuntu its a play on words mixture of minux the operating system he was using and i believe he baised it on and linus his name
<joeoshawa> sorry gave linux
<Silowyi> so like what version of nginx is the package nginx (0.7.67-3ubuntu1) on Maverick
<joeoshawa> not ubuntu
<armoundu> what is the shortcut key to run terminal?
<Craige_> I'm trying to install 10.10 but having trouble getting Ubuntu to recogonize my HD as available installation space.
<Silowyi> is it similar to nginx's 0.7.67 release, or is it based on nginix 0.9...
<lousygarua1> armoundu: try alt+t
<Silowyi> etc.
<ZykoticK9> joeoshawa, actually Linux didn't use that name, someone else did.
<joeoshawa> not a typo
<Jordan_U> Silowyi: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<lousygarua1> armoundu: but i like to set it up as alt+f3
<eshp> hi
<NixGeek> armoundu: yep, or at lease !checksum your iso to see if it's the problem, or if the disk is the problem.
<NixGeek> !checksum | armoundu
<ubottu> armoundu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ray_> hi all
<joeoshawa> well according to an interview he gave it was him and the people working on it when the whole thing started but he was very vague about it so who exactly came up with it i don't know
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Starminn> lousygarua1, Tried ALT+t in 10.10, apparently it's CTRL+ALTt.
<Starminn> CTRL+ALT+t (typo)
<joeoshawa> anyway can anyone help me with my svideo problem why does it work when i convert it to rbg rca but not svid to svid
<armoundu> how do I do a checksum for a cd?
<lousygarua1> Starminn: good to know :)
<joeoshawa> it is just a svideo to rca cable
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: Eh?  what conversion?  The card outputs svideo or rca it sounds like.  What converts?
<Silowyi> Jordan_U: doesn't seem like the info is there, but thanks
<NixGeek> armoundu: did you not just see the message (with links in it) from the ubunut irc bot?
<NixGeek> !checksum | armoundu
<ubottu> armoundu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<R0b0t1> I got fuse-ext2 installed, so that I can (apparently) interact with my Ubuntu partitions from OSX. Is there a way to reinstall GRUB from OSX?
<_jorde> My ubuntu 10.10 keeps reverting to old gnome-style graphics
<_jorde> does anyone have an idea how to let it maintain the current graphic style?
<joeoshawa> as above i have a svideo to rbg component
<Starminn> lousygarua1, I agree. I didn't even know such a shortcut existed so thanks to you as well.
<joeoshawa> it is a cable
<Jordan_U> Silowyi: Debian package versions are based on the upstream source version.
<_jorde> the theme is set correctly, but the icons and bars etc are old gnome-style
<joeoshawa> but i want to use svideo to svideo but not working
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: Svideo and rca are, I believe, different formats.  If it's just a passthrough, maybe it's a card-specific cable, and not a general svide-rca adapter.
<armoundu> so I need to do it through windows
<armoundu> ?
<Silowyi> Jordan_U: lol that was my initial question
<armoundu> I dont know how to find the file thorugh linux
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: What happens if you use it on a different svideo source?
<jesse_> hello
<joeoshawa> what do you mean different source
<joeoshawa> other then the comptuer?
<joeoshawa> computer
<NixGeek> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: Like, for instance, a dvd player with an svideo out.
<zatan> how to copy files on SAMBA ?
<joeoshawa> don't have another source
<joeoshawa> never used a dvd thats svid
<jsec> Natty Narwhal? Not impressed with the naming on this one. >_<
<joeoshawa> all my av is comptuer
<joeoshawa> computer
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: OK. But you have a cable that looks like it will do svideo out from your video card, and the display is all nuts when you try it?
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: But not when you try rca out?
<dr_ubuntu> Do you have a question about S-Video?
<joeoshawa> yeah the rca is  a cable i have thats svideo on one end and rgb on the other
<nemetos> wow, compiz has some really awesome stuff
<joeoshawa> the card is only svideo
<mariusko> Hi, can anybody give me some hints of the easiest way to recompile and install a kernel module?
<armoundu> how do I access files from the windows filesystem on the terminal?
<Kyle___> joeoshawa: do you mean rca or component?
<joeoshawa> component
<joeoshawa> component is the actual signal rca is the cable
<_jorde> what do you mean RCA?
<aadem> arm use mount i believe
<Kyle___> joeoshawa:Ahh.  OK.  Works on component, but not on svideo.  Drop your resolution to 800x600 60hz.  See if it works.
<_jorde> RCA is a type of connector
<ray_> armoundu-use nautilus...(file manager)
<joeoshawa> will try it
<optimusprime09> hi Dwade09
<optimusprime09> Dwade09:  still using linuxmint 10 gnome?
<Starminn> nemetos, This should give you all of the plugins if you don't already have them: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/script-to-install-incredible-compiz.html (I've done this for myself so it is safe as far as I know)
<mariusko> I get "FATAL: Error inserting rndis_host (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/updates/compat-wireless-2.6.36/rndis_host.ko): Invalid module format". Possibly because of incorrect version magic
<nemetos> Starminn, thanks, will look into it!
<optimusprime09> Dwade09:  you there?
<Kyle___> Has anyone else here had issues install ubuntu 10.10 on atom processors with ssds?
<tlab> mkanyicy, figured it out
<mkanyicy> what, tlab ?
<strange_> ?
<gidas> i get a "FATAL: Error reading FAT record. Try the SKINNY one? (Y/N)"
<Kyle___> ack.  Gotta go
<tlab> .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<NixGeek> Ocassionaly, when i mistype a website, It shows my web servers mainpage instead of the website, how can I stop it from doing this?  A couple of sites that are showing my servers mainpage on are lifeahacker.com and gubuntu.com, adn it's only on my computer and no other computers on the network!
<lahwran> how would I find out my glibc version?
<NixGeek> gidas: ha ha ha, very funny?
<NixGeek> gidas: woops, ^?^!
<gidas> hehe :)
<Jordan_U> gidas: Please stick to the channel topic of Ubuntu support.
<Starminn> lahwran, Does this help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-check-glibc-version-263103/
<sacrebleu> how to upgrade a version of ubuntu installed
<lahwran> it should
<gidas> i'm going to bed anywayz .. good night
<lahwran> glibc doesn't show in the repo
<jesse_> I need help with aslamixer
<lousygarua1> sacrebleu: i.e. upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 for example?
<sacrebleu> 9.10 ->
<joeoshawa> well changing my display on the tv in nvidia makes my montior not work properly both displays reset and the lcd is wrong as well i don't know why when i had xinerama both worked fine i could change resolutions fine everthing worked but with a tv its unusable to link diplays so i need seperate x screens
<dr_ubuntu> Hmm.
<jesse_> I don't see controls for all jacks.  Also, what is Duplicate for?
<Starminn> sacrebleu, If from 10.04 to 10.10 this should help: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sacrebleu> 9.10 ->
<joeoshawa> i used xinerama with a 20 inch lcd and a 17 inch lcd
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | sacrebleu
<ubottu> sacrebleu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<joeoshawa> but if i changed the display on one it only affected one
<joeoshawa> not both
<fackamato> Hi guys. How can I check which device this points to, in dmesg? "ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x202000 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen". If I do dmesg|grep ata4 I get ata4.00: ATA-8: WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0, 50.0AB50, max UDMA/133
<fackamato> But I have 4 of those
<joeoshawa> now it affects both
<Pars> hello.. can you recommend a strategy game for ubuntu? :)
<sacrebleu> WarZone 2100
<joeoshawa> the whole thing is very frustrating
<lousygarua1> sacrebleu: you may need to upgrade to 10.04 first, and only then to 10.10
<clubpenguinfan> hi all
 * clubpenguinfan waves to everybody
<sacrebleu> fyi i am following http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade (Network upgrade)
<Starminn> sacrebleu, Yes you do. The link the ubottu or I gave you earlier (same link) will tell you. 9.10->10.04->10.10
<Shapeshiftr> ...
<Pars> freeciv.. how is it ?
<sacrebleu> fyi i am following http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade (Network upgrade)
<Shapeshiftr> Yo
<sacrebleu> Pars its ok
<Shapeshiftr> Guys
<Shapeshiftr> Er
<sacrebleu> WarZone 2100, RTS
<happybob_> nick happibob
<Shapeshiftr> I think I got a segfault
<clubpenguinfan> can i ask, am i able to install ubuntu straight over windows or do i have to install linux first?
<Shapeshiftr> What do?
<joeoshawa> xinerama works excellent twinview and separate x aren't working worth a damn
<sacrebleu> Pars: http://kahvipapu.com/blog/2007/06/19/linux-gaming-part-two-strategy-games/
<lousygarua1> is it possible to download the alternate 10.10 disc and mount it on a 9.10 system and it will upgrade to 10.10?
<aeon-ltd> clubpenguinfan: you can yes
<Shapeshiftr> :S
<aeon-ltd> !dualboot | clubpenguinfan
<ubottu> clubpenguinfan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<joeoshawa> any ideas
<Pars> sacrebleu.. i like..
<clubpenguinfan> thanks 4 link]
 * clubpenguinfan smiles
<JesseDel> anybpdy know how to specify jacks for Realtek ALC850?
<Pars> thanks
<dr_ubuntu> JesseDel: In Pulseaudio.
<shomon> hi, how do I get internal mail working? so that stuff like php's mail() will at least send me local emails?
<pukeko> anyone use VirtuaWin here ?
<shomon> that's in 10.04 I mean
<clubpenguinfan> is there any map building software (like Q3Radiant) that i can use on Ubuntu?
<Shapeshiftr> Alright
<Shapeshiftr> So, I guess I'll ask again
<Shapeshiftr> I
<Shapeshiftr> think I got a segfault
<clubpenguinfan> im considering upgrading
<lee__> what's the diff between virtualbox-ose and the one i get from the website?
<dr_ubuntu> What are you upgrading from?
<joeoshawa> nobody can help?
<JesseDel> Dr Ubuntu, Sound not coming out of correct jack on mobo.  Do you know how to specify model?
<swazzy> i need a lil help, when i check the allow executing file as program  it unckeck's on it's own. what do i do?
<nerdinneed> my system got terribly slow and stoped to respind. hwo can i see what was going on. i rebooted.
<shomon> how do I configure my ubuntu box to send mail (locally or to google mail, whichever is easiest)
<ZykoticK9> swazzy, you can't apply unix permission to fat/ntfs partitions
<smc> I reinstalled Ubuntu 10.04 on my Home server, due to replacing HDs. Now I get an error on NFS. I get "mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported" as an error
<swazzy> it work before but don't know what happen im trying to run a exe file
<Shapeshiftr> Maybe I have yet another better question
<Shapeshiftr> My Ubuntu Server can no longer broadcast information
<Shapeshiftr> The ports are forwarded correctly
<Shapeshiftr> it always used to work
<Shapeshiftr> I changed nothin
<Shapeshiftr> *nothing
<asmodaisda> please where is channel fr ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> !enter > Shapeshiftr
<ubottu> Shapeshiftr, please see my private message
<Shapeshiftr> Sure
<pradeep> in my company we have mail server which is web based but we want to build an in house mail server to have all mails on it instead of it being online. and also to be able to send mails locally on the net work and also to other mails"outbound"...
<Nanoha> on the initial configuration of an Ubuntu install.  Is there typically a 1 MB "boot" partition?  or is the "boot" flag in gparted supposed to be on my large partiiton?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | asmodaisda
<ubottu> asmodaisda: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Shapeshiftr> Sorry >_<
<asmodaisda> thanks
<Pars> ubuntu-fr
<Jordan_U> Nanoha: The "boot flag" is mostly a windows thing. You should install grub to the MBR (as Ubuntu's installer does by default) and then the boot flag doesn't matter.
<magicianlord> Jordan_U: how so
<Jordan_U> magicianlord: I don't understand the question.
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, the "boot flag" is a BIOS thing, not OS specific
<deitarion> Does anyone know an alternative or addition to "dpkg --get-selections" which will retrieve only the packages which weren't pulled in as dependencies? (I'm preparing to upgrade a system from Lubuntu Jaunty to Maverick by reinstalling and I don't want to have to manually cook up a list of the stuff to reinstall)
<Nanoha> Jordan_U: how do I do that?  I'm using GRML to see why my computer is not booting up
<ChaosR> Kyle__: apparently, in the new version of the drivers
<ChaosR> t
<pradeep> in my company we have mail server which is web based but we want to build an in house mail server to have all mails on it instead of it being online. and also to be able to send mails locally on the net work and also to other mails"outbound"...
<rww> ZykoticK9: It's a boot loader thing. Boot loaders are generally tied to operating systems.
<ChaosR> Kyle__: there is a big button that says: tear free desktop
<ChaosR> Kyle__: problem solved :D
<asmodaisda> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: No, BIOSs execute the first sector of a hard drive, BIOSs know nothing about partition tables or boot flags in them (except for very rare and broken BIOSs made by confused vendors).
<ZykoticK9> rww, well, i'll certainly take your word on that.  my bad Jordan_U.
<rww> anyways, yeah. GRUB doesn't care about boot flags. Heck, you can install Linux to an extended partition and boot it with GRUB, and extended partitions /can't/ have boot flags.
<DysteR> How Can I Move the VLC window over to the Second monitor ??? Using Ubuntu 10.10
<torrancew> is this the proper room for ubuntu server-related questions, or is there a separate channel that is preferred for that?
<Deemux> Hey guys, i have a macbook with ubuntu 10.04 running on it for 3 month now. but today when i restarted it i got a black screen with BusyBox v1.13.3(Ubuntu …….) (initramfs) ... does anyone know how to fix this please help
<aeon-ltd> torrancew: #ubuntu-server ?
<rww> torrancew: Ubuntu Server is fine in here and in #ubuntu-server.
<torrancew> thanks
<KirkMcDonald> So when I connect and disconnect hard drives, the device names of all of the drives appear to change more or less at random.
<KirkMcDonald> And yet, it still manages to boot to the correct device. I was wondering, how does GRUB manage to keep its device numbers straight?
<asus_> co jest?
<ole_hasselbalch> hello from denmark
<rww> KirkMcDonald: It uses UUIDs instead.
<ZykoticK9> KirkMcDonald, if you use the ugly UUIDs they shouldn't
<rww> !blkid | KirkMcDonald
<ubottu> KirkMcDonald: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<aeon-ltd> torrancew: if you're not getting any responses there you can ask here as well, as long as its application specific and not LTS or kernel related
<KirkMcDonald> rww: Really? I thought fstab just used the UUIDs.
<KirkMcDonald> That's good to know.
<Starminn> DysteR, Does this help at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=754895
<torrancew> aeon-ltd: thanks!
<ole_hasselbalch> hello from denmark
<nemetos> "Expo" in Compiz is something that Mac really invented first, huh?
<nemetos> or Apple*
<neutrino> How can I have my "casper-rw" (in my HDD, not USB pendrive) file viewed by ubuntu live booted from an iso file at the same partition?
<antihero> Hey, I'm trying to enable the mail command. I've apt-get installed bsd-mailx
<antihero> But now when I run I get  readcf: option u: unknown user mail
 * agentwhite 
<neutrino> I have successfully booted an Ubuntu.iso from hard disk, but I can't make persistent "casper-rw" being viewed at same hard disk...any ideas?
<DysteR> Starminn I have 2 monitors , 1 extended to the right of main monito , both have different WORKSPACES  but editing them results in both (the main monitor one and the extended one to be changed ) meaning I cannot open windows in Main monitor and move them to Extended monitor
<Nanoha> can you tell me how I can write grub to the MBR of my hard drive using GRML?  IS this why my computer just sits at "Loading Operating System..." for hours?
<DysteR> I cannot move the by mouse or use the command to move to workspace left or right because that only moves it on the monitor the window is in
<pradeep> in my company we have mail server which is web based but we want to build an in house mail server to have all mails on it instead of it being online. and also to be able to send mails locally on the net work and also to other mails"outbound"...
<neutrino> Nanoha You can try #df -h ou #blkid...
<Starminn> DysteR, I honestly know very little about dual-monitor setups. I was just hoping that that thread may help you as it seemed to be a similar problem. I, myself, know very little about the issue at hand though, and was hoping maybe somebody else might jump in in the meantime in case that didn't work, so for this I must bow out.
<Nanoha> neutrino: those are commands, right? LOL  Sorry, I sound like such an idiot right now, but this has been driving me crazy for over a day now
<Nanoha> I just took out my hard drive out of one computer and put it in a new one I just built
<DysteR> thanX anyway
<DysteR> Ill keep trying
<terry234i> hello all
<connermcd> hoi
<terry234i> hows everyone doing
<neutrino> Nanoha It's ok...they are comand...when there is "#" it's mean that you must be "root"...
<nemetos> terry234i, i just discoverd "expo" (from Mac OS' Exposé) the first time in my life. Its CRAZY how efficient it to swap between windows!
<mkanyicy> neutrino, not necessary
<neutrino> Nanoha...for you turn into a "root", use the command "sudo su"
<mkanyicy> neutrino, not necessarily
<Nanoha> ok the df - h doesn't look like it's going to help, (contents of live cd) and blkid looks like UUID's but I don 't know what to tdo withh those
<mkanyicy> Nanoha, what are you trying to do
<Nanoha> I build a brand new system.  one with sata support on the motherboard.  I took out my current hard drive out of the old computer and put it in th enew computer.  But... whatever I try in bios or whatever, I get stuck on "Loading Operating System..."  It will sit there for hours,so I am wondering if my MBR is messed up somehow
<neutrino> Nanoha... #grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=PATH-OF-MOUNTED-SYSTEM  /dev/sda
<Nanoha> how do I determine what the path of the mounted system is?'
<antihero> jesus, the emails I've been getting since installing fail2ban
<jrib> Nanoha: type « mount »
<aj_> hi everyone, i need to check how much memory is consumed by my ip stack, can i do this using some data from /proc/sys/net/ipv4?
<Snake|Mr-X> hello everyone i'm having problems with samba....
<Nanoha> type ....what??
<Snake|Mr-X> worked at it for 4 hours last night to no avail :(
<neutrino> Nanoha If you are shure your hard disk has the system installed, probably at /dev/sda1, you should mount the partition before...
<neutrino> ...#mkdir /mnt/disk1...
<thomasc> What program can i use to DJ on a shoutcast server
<Snake|Mr-X> any chance i can get some help sorting samba out? i'ld appreciate it
<MalfermitaKodo> thomasc: icecast?
<thomasc> MalfermitaKodo, idk why i asked
<neutrino> Nanoha ... #mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/disk1 ... so the PATH is /mnt/disk1 !!!
<helppl0x> Help guys, I upgraded my ATI catalyst drivers to the latest, and now my computer is majorly messed up. Nautilus segfaults, and i can't get 3D graphics. How can I re-install the proprietary ATI drivers that come with Maverick??
<jrib> helppl0x: depends what you did
<helppl0x> jrib: What do you mean?
<aborpzo> how do  I install full hebrew support for ubuntu?
<jrib> helppl0x: how did you install them?
<helppl0x> I downloaded them from ATI's website and ran their installer.
<jrib> aborpzo: system -> administration -> language something or other
<R3k> how to completely disable the sleep please?
<thomasc> MalfermitaKodo, is the sever
<jrib> helppl0x: then read the installer's documentation on how to unintsall
<helppl0x> jrib: Did that. But then once I restarted I couldn't re-install the drivers from jocky-gtk, because of an error midway through
<R3k> how to completely disable the sleep please?
<jrib> helppl0x: what error?
<fdsaseemslegit> !patience | R3k
<ubottu> R3k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<helppl0x> jrib: do you know where jocky stores its logs?
<RobotCow> I just discovered some process doing weird things when i attached to it via debugger. Anybody else getting this? try pidof math. for me, its only showing with pidof
<jrib> helppl0x: no, not offhand
<R3k> I've tried but I really do not it's important ...
<aj_> hi everyone, i need to check how much memory is consumed by my ip stack, can i do this using some data from /proc/sys/net/ipv4?
<jrib> RobotCow: no idea what you are talking about
<aborpzo> so I tried to install hebrew and I got stuck in the middle of the process by this error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<noob_> So I was trying to dual-boot Ubuntu 10.04 and XP and I messed up the partioning so now I have an 18GiB ext2 partition with nothing on it. How can I get Ubuntu to install on that partition? The installer only wants to put Ubuntu on part of my ntfs partition: http://i56.tinypic.com/10en779.png
<RobotCow> jrib -> are you able to get the pid of that process?
<jrib> RobotCow: I have no "math" process
<jrib> noob_: delete the partition and tell ubuntu to just use the unpartitioned space
<noob_> Alright I'll try that
<RobotCow> jrib -> for me, ps and top are not displaying it. did you get no output from pidof math ?
<helppl0x> jrib: gah, well jockey-gtk is now broken entirely. It just hangs. But here's one major error from the log: fglrx: xkit object does not exist!
<jrib> RobotCow: I get no output with « pidof math »
<jrib> helppl0x: just pastebin full logs instead of tidbits.  Did you try using apt-get?
<Adamman> hey how do i make my close and maximise minimise to come on the right side  of the window
<Nanoha> I'm sorry.  I just don't understand this. LOL
<jrib> !controls | Adamman
<ubottu> Adamman: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<helppl0x> jrib: what would I be apt-getting?
<fdsaseemslegit> R3k:  check here for a few methods. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10397510
<jrib> Adamman: themes can affect that by the way
<jrib> helppl0x: fglrx I assume (don't use ati)
<C0keNC0de> guys, quick question, i want to ftp a file, but I want the file to continue downloading even if i disconnect
<C0keNC0de> is there a way to achieve this without using a program like screen
<nemetos> o.O
<RobotCow> jrib -> running 10.10 cause that's what I've got?
<helppl0x> jrib: interesting idea, i'll do an apt-cache search to see if it's there
<C0keNC0de> I can't install anything on the machine
<jrib> C0keNC0de: screen, tmux, nohup, or just disown the process from the shell....
<C0keNC0de> I've got nohup installed
<C0keNC0de> but, how can i run that when i'm in an ftp session?
<helppl0x> jrib: Yup, it is. I'll run the uninstall script again and then apt-get that.
<helppl0x> jrib: I'll be back soon, thanks for your helo :)
<_cal_> after using xmodmap on a custom .conf , x crashes randomly when using firefox, etc. is this a known bug?
<C0keNC0de> jrib. let's say the file is in /random/bigfile.txt
<jrib> RobotCow: yes, why are you asking about this though?  What possessed you to try "pidof math"?
<C0keNC0de> what would be the command to get that file, that uses ftp and nohup ?
<neutrino> How can I get a "casper-rw" file at hard disk to be detect by Ubuntu.iso booted form same hard disk? my grub.cfg is...
<fdsaseemslegit> _cat:  "custom" configuration file + broken system =/= bug.
<erUSUL> C0keNC0de: nohup wget ftp://server.com/random/bigfile.txt  &
<helpmee> "No required driver detected for unity"  any help with this error... im trying to run ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<C0keNC0de> thanks erUSUL!
<jrib> helpmee: doesn't sound like an error to me :o
<pradeep> in my company we have mail server which is web based but we want to build an in house mail server to have all mails on it instead of it being online. and also to be able to send mails locally on the net work and also to other mails"outbound"...
<helpmee> ?
<neutrino> ...file=/cdrom/preseed/mint.seed boot=casper persistent quiet splash --
<jrib> pradeep: waiting for question :)
<helpmee> any help?
<jrib> !away > flone|zZz
<ubottu> flone|zZz, please see my private message
<pradeep> jrib, pleae how do i go about it
<C0keNC0de> erUSUL,  I'd have to provide login creditials tho
<jrib> helpmee: that doesn't sound like an error to me
<C0keNC0de> does wget come standard with Solaris :$
<jrib> pradeep: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/email-services.html (I like exim but only because debian does)
<helpmee> jrib  wat do you mean?
<erUSUL> C0keNC0de: consult the wget man page i am sure wget provides means to do just that
 * jrib notes this is not a solaris channel -_-
<JakeVengeance> Hey I have a question, anyone mind helping?
<jrib> helpmee: I mean it seems like it's just saying "you don't need any driver to do this"
<erUSUL> C0keNC0de: under ftp options
<kimyong> hi guys i cannot boot 10.10 CD on my new laptop. It just drop me to GRUB.
<pradeep> jrib, this setup can i use it for an enterprise environs
<jrib> helpmee: oh wait, I misread.  Maybe it says it can't find a driver it wants?  What card do you have?  Does unity not work?
<fdsaseemslegit> jrib:  I think you are thinking it means " No driver is required for unity"  when it actually is saying ,  a required driver is not found.
<jrib> pradeep: yeah
<fdsaseemslegit> jrib: disregard
<helpmee> im not sure wat "unity" is
<jrib> fdsaseemslegit: thanks :)
<fdsaseemslegit> jrib:  I was a little late. :))
<maco> helpmee: its the desktop shell on netbook edition
<Starminn> helpmee, http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<maco> helpmee: next release, itll be the default desktop shell for ubuntu desktop too
<pradeep> jrib,  let me glance through it
<JakeVengeance> Is there a way I can install KDE on Ubuntu without all of the applications that go over into my GNOME list?
<erUSUL> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<maco> JakeVengeance: youd have to remvoe them from your menu manually
<fdsaseemslegit> JakeVengeance:  Do you have compiz installed?
<JakeVengeance> fdsaseemslegit, yes
<JakeVengeance> maco, why?
<kimyong> is there any CD that i can boot my Sandy Bridge Laptop?
<fdsaseemslegit> JakeVengeance:  compiz has a setting that allows them to be utilized side by side.
<erUSUL> kimyong: maybe the 11.04 ones
<erUSUL> !11.04 | kimyong
<ubottu> kimyong: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<JakeVengeance> What if I just install Kubuntu 10.04 on another partition? Seems easier and cleaner
<kimyong> erUSUL: ack
<fdsaseemslegit> JakeVengeance:  in the compizconfig-setting-manager near the top i believe,
<kimyong> bummer
<JakeVengeance> Okay. brb
<maco> JakeVengeance: both gnome's and kde's menu pull from a directory full of .desktop files, but you can configure what does/doesnt show in the menu  for each one. so you could install kde and then right click -> edit menu on the one in gnome to make it not list kde's apps
<fdsaseemslegit> JakeVengeance;  true
<helpmee> jrib  any iidea wat do do to fix this problem?
<maco> JakeVengeance: yes, separate would do that
<maco> fdsaseemslegit: what does compiz have to do with xdg menus?
<kimyong> erUSUL: but it doesn't make sense. I can install it with a Debian CD but not Ubuntu?
<fdsaseemslegit> maco:  what does menus have to do with desktop managers?
<carbonunit> Hi
<Starminn> JakeVengeance, Is this what you're looking for? http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/13/ubuntu-to-kubuntu-keeping-the-menus-clean/
<carbonunit> wondering if I could get some help with 11.04>
<maco> fdsaseemslegit: JakeVengeance asked if he could install both but not have the menu cluttered with the apps for both
<Gnea> !11.04 | carbonunit
<ubottu> carbonunit: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<erUSUL> kimyong: well maybe 10.10 or 10.04 installs with failsafe graphics ( vesa )
<Starminn> JakeVengeance, At the bottom is what you seem ot be looking for.
<jrib> helpmee: what card do you have?
<fdsaseemslegit> maco:  yes and compiz config enables workarounds to minimize that.
<JakeVengeance> Well the whole reason I want to install KDE is just to test performance and what not on my netbook. The last time I used Kubuntu I didn't like it, but i just want to try and get used to it
<helpmee> video card?
<joeoshawa> so anyone know about video that can help me with a tv out problem
<jrib> helpmee: yes
<pradeep> jrib, please have you seen thie before http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<kimyong>   erUSUL it wont even go as far as that. It just drop me to Grub shell
<jrib> pradeep: I would use official documentation myself...
<helpmee> jrib: im not sure
<erUSUL> kimyong: then something else is going on... does it show any error message?
<HawaiiMike> when you rclick a doc (.xls for example) you get a menu with a "open with" flyout...anyway to edit or delete the default settings for the 'open with'?
<fdsaseemslegit> maco:  Actually,  my apologies,  totally not the same thing.
<pradeep> jrib, sorry am i asking this have you used it before i mean the official documentation
<kimyong> erUSUL nope
<RobotCow> jrib -> I got something about math when running pidof with no args
<fdsaseemslegit> JakeVengeance,  disregard me ,  I am way off base here.
<helpmee> jrib: how would i check?
<jrib> HawaiiMike: right click -> properties first -> open with tab
<jrib> pradeep: I've used exim in the past
<kimyong> erUSUL: boots fine one fedora and deb. i think it has to do with grub 1.9xxx
<jrib> helpmee: lspci or check your laptop's documentation
<sacrebleu> what is the exim question?
<erUSUL> kimyong: well with that info is hard to know what is happening
<pradeep> jrib, how many people in your network
<pradeep> ?
<HawaiiMike> thanks!  That did the trick!
<JakeVengeance> I will probably just create another partition and dual-boot between them to keep it clean.
<jrib> sacrebleu: pradeep is diving into the world of e-mail servers
<kimyong> erUSUL: that's why i am here.
<RobotCow> jrib -> this is happening on 10.10 when running pidof with no args
<JakeVengeance> Also I was wondering why is it Ubuntu desktop edition runs a lot smoother on my netbook than netbook edition?
<pradeep> jrib, is it the same as microsoft exchange server on windows
<sacrebleu> I use exim, Pradeep, you can use #exim
<jrib> RobotCow: pastebin
<jrib> pradeep: no, I imagine it's not the same...
<kimyong> erUSUL: I'll try booth via thumbdrive
<rww> JakeVengeance: because Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition uses something called Mutter to display its UI, and Mutter runs horribly on some netbooks.
<erUSUL> kimyong: if it just drops to grub without any error message like " giving up  waiting for root device  " or root device foo not found or something like that ...
<pradeep> sacarlson, is it the same as microsoft exchange server on windows
<kimyong> erUSUL: npoe nothing at all
<JakeVengeance> rww, do they plan on imporving it anytime soon? btw I use 10.04
<finken> I use Midgin for Ubuntu and have lost the IRC-password, but can be logged in here. How I change or reset the password?
<helpmee> jrib:  i ran tht in the terminal now what would my video card be under?
<kimyong> even that i can't find the kernel either
<rww> JakeVengeance: 10.04 also uses Mutter. Ubuntu 11.04 will use Compiz instead, which is a lot less horrible.
<erUSUL> kimyong: really weird. usually there is a reason no matter how cryptic
<jrib> helpmee: lspci | grep -i vga
<Blegh> exit
<JakeVengeance> rww, I run desktop edition and even with a lot of compiz effects for fun it runs 10x better then netbook. I wish people would fix that.
<aeon-ltd> finken: email freenode to change your password, or check the site for help
<kimyong> erUSUL: that's what you get for a spanking new laptop
<helpmee> jrib: ATI Technologies Inc M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<jrib> helpmee: go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<kimyong> so right now it is running in debian squeeze :|
<erUSUL> kimyong: unfortunetly bleeding edge hardware still has issues with linux ...
<rww> JakeVengeance: Like I said, 11.04 will use Compiz instead. There's your fix :\
<helpmee> jrib: one moment.
<finken> aeon-ltd:  I don't find that on the homepage
<JakeVengeance> rww, I really don't plan on updating cause of Unity. Thanks for your time though.
<kimyong> erUSUL: hey i was a steal. 1K USD for an i7-2630QM with 8 GB of RAM
<thomasc> What program can i use to DJ on a shoutcast server
<erUSUL> kimyong: enjoy the shiny new toy ;)
<kienai|gao> hello, i deleted network manager could someone plz tell me how i can get it back?
<kimyong> :S
<fdsaseemslegit> kienai|gao:  Did you just remove the applet from your panel,  or did you uninstall it?
<helpmee> jrib: also, im running this in virtual box.. incase that helps
<kienai|gao> i typed apt-get remove network-manager network-manager-gnome
<kienai|gao> as i was following some guide on how to set up a DNS server
<jrib> helpmee: you might not be able to use unity then (not sure)
<helpmee> jrib: ok, well right now its installing updates so on moment..
<fdsaseemslegit> kienai|gao :  I suppose sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome is something you have already tried?
<kienai|gao> yes
<kienai|gao> it cannot connect to the internet so it's no use
<__yhvh__> hey guys, used "sudo usermod -aG sudo will", no complaints but /etc/sudoers is unchanged, what gives?
<fdsaseemslegit> kienai|gao:  Do you still have the installation media?
<kienai|gao> yes
<jrib> __yhvh__: usermod does not touch /etc/sudoers... what do you want to accomplish?
<__yhvh__> add will to sudoers
<jrib> __yhvh__: do you mean "give will the ability to sudo"?
<fdsaseemslegit> pop the disc in,  and adjust your synaptic to peruse the cd,  and install from there,  maybe
<__yhvh__> yep
<lee__> is it a bad idea to share the whole home folder for an xp vm?
<jrib> __yhvh__: sudo adduser will admin   (add will to the admin group; you should probably remove him from the sudo group)
<lee__> in vbox
<quantumtransfer> Hello everyone, I am new to the linux community. I have attempting to run ubuntu 10.10 from a USB drive created by the universal installer from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/. I am having some issues after it boots from the USB as it goes into ubuntu. The screen glitches in purple and green, but I can hear the logon music. The system is frozen after that. I am using x32 version.
<kienai|gao> it's not a cd it's a usb stick
<lee__> just wondiering if the vm could corrupt it somehow
<__yhvh__> jrib: group admin does not exist
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: what kind of video card do you have?
<jrib> __yhvh__: you are not using a standard ubuntu install.  How did you install ubuntu?
<quantumtransfer> Nvidia 360m
<__yhvh__> it's a vm (hardy) on a vps
<jrib> __yhvh__: *sigh*.  pastebin /etc/sudoers
<__yhvh__> jrib: hokai
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: this might work... do a CTRL+ALT+F2 and it should drop you to a terminal/command prompt asking you to log in.. see if that happens first
<__yhvh__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/6Z7taZeV
<kienai|gao> fdsaseemslegit: it seems there's only a CD option =(
<quantumtransfer> Ok i will try this, and be back. Is there anything i should type if i am to get the prompt?
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: use my nick at the beginning when you respond so it highlights me .. easier to see.. to answer the question yes.. but one step at a time.
<jrib> __yhvh__: you either need to edit /etc/sudoers (use the « sudo visudo » command) and add a "will   ALL=(ALL) ALL" line or create a group and set it up in your /etc/sudoers then add will to that group (your file has the line for the "sudo" group commented; but make sure the "sudo" group exists if you do this). Regardless, always use « sudo visudo » to edit sudoers, never edit directly
<quantumtransfer> izinucs ok
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: perfect :)
<__yhvh__> jrib: I tried duplicating the nungu user line in visudo to no avail
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: do you have dual monitors hooked up?
<jrib> __yhvh__: show me what you did
<kienai|gao> this really sucks!!
<kienai|gao> i deleted network-manager now i can't connect to the internet ;(
<thomasc> lol
<izinucs> kienai|gao: you can you just have to manually configure it..
<kienai|gao> izinucs: is there some guide you can link me to pleasE?
<__yhvh__> jrib: http://pastebin.com/9A9CPxSb
<kienai|gao> izinucs: pleas eplease please please
<izinucs> kienai|gao: sure.. hang on
<jrib> __yhvh__: that will work, save the file
<kienai|gao> THANK YOU
<savid> Does anyone know why my cpufreq would stuck at 800MHz?  I can't even manually change it to 2200MHz.  It's just stuck at 800.
<__yhvh__> jrib: no idea why, but it worked that time .. :/
<jrib> __yhvh__: my magic touch
<robert00> i installed java to ~/java/jre-  does anybody know how to specify an ENV variable and in which file?
 * __yhvh__ gives jrib a magic touch under the table :P
<robert00> perhaps echo PATH?
<Codemonkey1991> exit sickos
<jrib> robert00: do you mean you want to change your PATH... or?
<jrib> :o
<jrib> Codemonkey1991: nice
<robert00> jrib I desire to set my path
<quantumtransfer> izinucs No prompt pop'd up nothing happened, the machine was still frozen
<izinucs> kienai|gao: here you go.. when you see "#" in a line that means use the word "sudo" in front of everything else.. for "editor" use "nano".. you'll have to scroll down the doc to the networking section.. when everything is entered "sudo service networking restart". https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<jrib> robert00: by the way, you know you can just install java using APT and then not have to bother with this stuff?
<kienai|gao> izinucs: thanks so much man, will this work for ubuntu 10.10?
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: you did all 3 keys at the same time? a couple of times?
<robert00> jrib the openjdk doesn't work with freenet
<jrib> robert00: sun's java is in the partner repos
#ubuntu 2011-02-03
<jrib> !java | robert00
<ubottu> robert00: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<izinucs> kienai|gao: all the 'buntus including server... expicially after you uninstall network-manager
<quantumtransfer> izinucs yes, alot of times
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: do you have dual monitor hooked up?
<quantumtransfer> izinucs no i dont, but this is a laptop with dual display capabilities
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: what laptop.. make and model please
<xil> can someone help me with a Wubi + Win7 + grub failure problem? I don't know why but when I turned on my computer and tried to load grub it complained that it couldn't find root.disk or grub.cfg and then took me to a grub cli prompt.
<quantumtransfer> izinucs toshiba qosmio x505-q885
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: check this link about your machine.. look at post #16  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593705&highlight=x505
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: and post #23
<robert00> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cowguru2000> lol
<Pskol> hahaha
<TheEliteNoob> Hiya guys
<TheEliteNoob> anyone here?
<cowguru2000> we mostly lurk in here
<KB1JWQ> TheEliteNoob: Did you have a support question?
<TheEliteNoob> oh?
<TheEliteNoob> yes, is there a regualr chat for buuntu users?
<TheEliteNoob> Ubuntu*
<KB1JWQ> !ot | TheEliteNoob
<ubottu> TheEliteNoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TheEliteNoob> k
<TheEliteNoob> thanks
<xil> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J6VI440A
<xil> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TCPS2LP4
<xil> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=27ESXXAM
<xil> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ARVFFXPJ
<FloodBot2> xil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xil> wrong copy/pasta
<quantumtransfer> izinucs Thank you, after reading this.. I am not sure if i want to install this any more..
<KB1JWQ> xil: Don't do that again please.
<cowguru2000> I actually have a support question. My audio is totally screwed up. For example, when I go to play anything in Rhythmbox or Banshee, it says "playing" but no sound comes out and the track bar does not advance. Anybody?
<xil> it was mistake
<xil> I meant to copy/pasta my problem, not my megaupload links
<xil> here is problem. can someone help me with a Wubi + Win7 + grub failure problem? I don't know why but when I turned on my computer and tried to load grub it complained that it couldn't find root.disk or grub.cfg and then took me to a grub cli prompt.
<KB1JWQ> !sound | cowguru2000
<ubottu> cowguru2000: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fdsaseemslegit> !restricted | cowguru2000
<ubottu> cowguru2000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: do you also hve a nice ubottu command for my issue? ;)
<__________xD> lmll
<__________xD> `lpl
<__________xD> `l`
<__________xD> l
<__________xD> `l
<__________xD> `l
<FloodBot2> __________xD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izinucs> quantumtransfer: got an old desktop?  some hardware is just finiky
<fdsaseemslegit> !buyanewdongle | MalfermitaKodo
<KB1JWQ> __________xD: Please knock that off. :-)
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, :  sorry fresh out.
<kienai|gao> i set up the network configure as per that page but i still can't connect to the internet!!
<MalfermitaKodo> *lol* fdsaseemslegit
<ariqs> using mget in ftp, how do I specify a filerange, like I want files file9.ext to file19.ext
<cowguru2000> KB1JWQ: I've gotten to the aplay step of troubleshooting and it does indeed play the test "front,center" sound
<MalfermitaKodo> etwork manager does find the thing by now, but it asks for a user name and password which i do not know
<cowguru2000> KBlJWQ: I also already have lame, etc. installed. I'm not sure whether my system is using ALSA, PulseAudio, or JACK though (please excuse me, I'm an audio noob)
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, :  I saw your pastebin,  so the problem now is connecting to your network through it?
<kienai|gao> KB1JWQ: can you help me set up my wireless ? i deleted network-manager
<MalfermitaKodo> yes
<MalfermitaKodo> fsor, the first time the thing is plugged in, it advances further
<MalfermitaKodo> fine with me, if you ask me
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, : Are you connecting to a router?  a switch?  and modem?
<fdsaseemslegit> *or a modem
<MalfermitaKodo> it's 3g... so nfi etf's on the other end of the connection
<ariqs> using mget in ftp, how do I specify a filerange, like I want files file9.ext to file19.ext
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, ;  I ask because that is possibly the device that is asking for your credentials.
<MalfermitaKodo> hopefully
<MalfermitaKodo> that would mean connecting
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, :  are you able to see networks in your connection manager of choice?
<helpmee> jrib: no drivers are listed
<jrib> helpmee: you likely cannot use unity in vbox
<LjL> s/in vbox//
<LjL> oh did i say that out loud, /me slaps self
<helpmee> jrib. alright
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: see networks? The Shifis here
<rww> LjL is not sufficiently unified :(
 * jrib symlinks kwin to unity
<fdsaseemslegit> :\
 * LjL shudders
<rww> jrib is bad :(
<jrib> rww: both pretty useless for me!
<ugliefrog> is there s special codec for .mov files in ubuntu. I played a mov file in mplayer and vlc it was very choppy....My sons computer has windows 7...it didnt have any problems...whiched erked me of course
<izinucs> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<izinucs> ugliefrog: see the links above
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: a shifi is BTW a shite WiFi
<jrib> ugliefrog: you're saying on the same computer, the performance varied from ubuntu to windows?
<fuzion24> I need a good desktop widget rss reader
<bazhang> MalfermitaKodo, watch the language
<fuzion24> ubuntu 10.10 gnome
<MalfermitaKodo> bazhang: I was being polite about the quality/lack of of the local WiFis
<bazhang> MalfermitaKodo, these channels are g-rated, please respect that.
<ugliefrog> jrib, windows 7 machine played the .mov file without a problem....my ubuntu machine does not....its very choppy
<kienai|gao> can someone help me connect to the internet without network-manager
<jrib> ugliefrog: but different machines? Have you ruled out different hardware as an explanation?
<MalfermitaKodo> kienai|gao: how do you connect to it?
<bazhang> kienai|gao, you've read the cli wifi guide already?
<ariqs> using mget in ftp, how do I specify a filerange, like I want files file9.ext to file19.ext
<kienai|gao> wireless
<ugliefrog> jrib, My ubuntu is a better machine hardwrae etc....my sons computer is less specd...
<jrib> ariqs: no idea, but since you've asked a few times, have you tried just globbing as usual?
<bazhang> kienai|gao, you've read the guide already?
<fuzion24> A good RSS reader desktop widget? Suggestions??
<kienai|gao> FINE ILL READ IT which one?
<jrib> ugliefrog: is it only with .mov?
<bazhang> fuzion24, what does apt-cache search rss turn up
<ugliefrog> jrib, yes
<fuzion24> bazhang, lots of libraries, a couple applications, nothing that looks useful
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, :  when you are prompted for a username and password,  have you tried inserting the SSID of the network and the passkey,  WEP WPA etc
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: 3G, not WiFi
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, :  right being braindead,  sorry,  I'll shutup.
<tbruff13> hey ive go a sound bug
<Sean93> my pc froze and now my headset doesn't work
<fdsaseemslegit> I just know you have been here for a long time trying to get it to work.
<tbruff13> I have sound with headphones no sound for laptop speakers
<aeon-ltd> tbruff13: thats not a bug, check alsamixer that they are all maxed out and not showing MM
<MalfermitaKodo> fdsaseemslegit: in-freaking-deed
<MalfermitaKodo> I have regged on the O2 fora with a mildly frustrated nick and askedfor help
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, I'm trying to install nfs-kernel-server but I get an upon trying to install. I can't purge it afterwards because it says it can't find the package. but using apt-get update it attempts to finish the nfs-kernel-server install and fails again. this is the pastebin of the output when trying to install: http://pastebin.com/bPrs4i5x
<fdsaseemslegit> MalfermitaKodo, :  have you considered calling the manufacturer?
<tbruff13> how do i turn them up in the terminal the master volume
<MalfermitaKodo> My Mandarin is too bad
<fdsaseemslegit> :))
<jrib> ugliefrog: don't know.  You could see if mplayer still has that codec package lying around (I don't know if it handled your type of movie at all though and nowadays they shouldn't be required)
<MalfermitaKodo> tbruff13: alsamixer?
<tbruff13> never mind the terminal is tied to my regular volume
<Sean93> My pc froze momentarily and now my usb headset doesn't show up in sound settings
<jrib> ariqs: did that work?
<tbruff13> the mixer is right but i still have no laptop speaker sound, but i can hear it from headphone
<bazhang> ugliefrog, you could also get the medibuntu.org version of mplayer and give that a try. .mov work great here
<ugliefrog> jrib, thanks tho its just sux.....im going to convert it to another format and see if that works
<ariqs> jrib: I have alreaady tried that in the past, it overwrites the files I don't want to get again
<jrib> ugliefrog: is it a public file?  I can tell you if I have issues here
<ugliefrog> bazhang, ill try that too
<tbruff13> jrib,  oh your on can i ask you for some help if you are not overwhelmed
<jrib> ariqs: how did you try?
<ugliefrog> jrib, no i recorded it on a lil digital camcorder
<jrib> tbruff13: sure, just ask the channel and I'll help if I can
<fdsaseemslegit> :D
<kienai|gao> OK i've read the wifi guide. I got up to the point with the GUI network tool, but I don't even hvae that program
<Jkessler> how do i edit cupsd.conf so i can access the web interface from another computer on my network?
<jrib> ugliefrog: hmm.  How big is the file?  How long?  Can you replicate the behavior with a public file?  Do you know if .mov is just a container (and if so, what codec is being used)?
<tbruff13> okay i have an acer aspire i have perfect sound from headphones, but no sound from laptop speakers
<ugliefrog> jrib, about 30secs i have a series of them..i was filming our snow storm here
<Sean93> My pc froze momentarily and now my usb headset doesn't show up in sound settings
<fdsaseemslegit> tbruff13: what was the last thing you did before you speakers stopped working,  if they ever did work?
<kienai|gao> please help me est up my wifi on ubuntu :.
<tbruff13> uh they went out i reinstalled they were still out but no hardware damage
<jrib> ugliefrog: and size-wise?
<Jon--> I just deleted a file with rm, any way to recover it?
<bazhang> !wifi | kienai|gao please have a read
<ubottu> kienai|gao please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fdsaseemslegit> tbruff13, : that is what you did after,  not before.
<ugliefrog> jrib, 21-41mb
<Hoyt> hi , is it possible to encrypt root in ubuntu ?
<jrib> ugliefrog: according to google, .mov is indeed just a container; you should investigate what codec is being used (for example: mplayer -identify)
<Hoyt> I'm in Gentoo before , never tried Ubuntu , and i want my root to be encrypted , and decrypt before all boot process
<ugliefrog> jrib, in the terminal type that and the filename?
<tbruff13> Hoyt, no but it is possible to encrypt home you do it on a reinstall there is a little box
<jrib> ugliefrog: yep
<ugliefrog> jrib, ok..
<Hoyt> tbruff13: right , no offical support , then i had to do some work with RamDisk
<kienai|gao> fffffffff this is shit i'm just gonna reinstall windows
<gpc> !language | kienai|gao
<ubottu> kienai|gao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> kienai|gao, please dont curse
<cisco21c> Can someone help me with dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu? Primarly the boot manager.
<tbruff13> cisco21c,  use wubi go to ubuntu and click windows installer
<tbruff13> jrib,  can you help me with my sound issue
<jrib> tbruff13: check for muted channels in alsamixer?  Otherwise, don't know
<cisco21c> No, it's not that. I have 2 hds in my computer both 360GBs, ones for Windows and the other is for Ubuntu. I have them both installed, but I get both the Windows boot manager and the other one that comes with Ubuntu. How do I get to just show one?
<tbruff13> jrib,  i did i really need help on this one
<ActionParsnip> cisco21c: surely the drive you select as bootable in BIOS will supercede the other/
<jrib> tbruff13: don't know much about sound.  Did the live cd not work either?
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please help me with something? I`m trying to update my catalyst driver to the latest 11.1 (as of ati.com). I have download it several times from several sources, but it always shows to me as version 8.812-11-01-04. Is this the correct one?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: is the system a branded PC or laptop?
<cisco21c> Ah yes, true. Thank you.
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  laptop
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, an acer-aspire
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: what model aspire, there are MANY
<ActionParsnip> wget sisif: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-1-x86.x86_64.run
<tbruff13> i know hold up k
<petar12> ej
<petar12> hello
<sisif> ActionParsnip, I know. I went there already, But as soon as I install it, it shows me 8.812 :(
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  im on a sixty four bit system of ubuntu
<Idealien> Any suggestions on how to get a fresh Ubuntu Studio install (in a VMWare virtual image) to boot into the gui mode? It starts up to terminal prompt only. I started from a Ubuntu Studio alternate disk image if that helps / matters?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  my model is 5517
<ActionParsnip> sisif: if thats what Ati give then thats what you got
<sisif> Speaking of .. does anyone here has any issues with fglrx drivers + gdm ? Cuz mine just stops working as soon as I drop the flgrx on the box
<fdsaseemslegit> sisif:  one is the driver version the other is the Catalyst Control Suite version.  i believe
<sacrebleu> guys, recently updated ubuntu and it nixed PDO, following this tutorial on step 2 fatal errors during make:
<sacrebleu> /tmp/pear/temp/PDO/pdo_dbh.c: In function ‘pdo_stmt_instantiate’:
<sacrebleu> /tmp/pear/temp/PDO/pdo_dbh.c:410: error: ‘zval’ has no member named ‘refcount’
<sacrebleu> /tmp/pear/temp/PDO/pdo_dbh.c:411: error: ‘zval’ has no member named ‘is_ref’
<sacrebleu> /tmp/pear/temp/PDO/pdo_dbh.c: In function ‘pdo_stmt_construct’:
<FloodBot2> sacrebleu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacrebleu> /tmp/pear/temp/PDO/pdo_dbh.c:435: error: ‘zend_fcall_info’ has no member named ‘object_pp’
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+5517  says Lucid works 100% out of the box
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, my earphones work fine the speakers dont work
<sacrebleu> I apologize.
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: could add: options snd-hda-intel model=acer    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: or change it to: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop    if that fails
<sacrebleu> as I was saying...
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  do i add the word options to the file to
<sacrebleu> guys, recently updated ubuntu and it nixed PDO, following this tutorial on step 2 fatal errors during make: http://www.theatons.com/ubuntu-install-php5-mysql-apache2-ssl-pdo-pdo_mysql#6
<bazhang> sacrebleu, patience please. no need to repeat so quickly
<sacrebleu> bazhang I merely mis-pasted
<sacrebleu> the errors occur pecl install pdo
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf no file found this is a 64 bit installation of linux
<Idealien> Hrmmmm - seems it didn't have ubuntustudio-desktop :/
<ugliefrog> jrib, i had to install mplayer...i thought the default player was it..my bad....however mplayer didnt have any problems....it says the file is ffh264
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  look im sorry if im being mean but i came here as a last resort like i always do if you guys do not help me i do not know where else to turn
<jrib> ugliefrog: well that's interesting...
<sisif> Does anyone know what is the cause of this error: "WARNING **:  Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Connection ":1:10" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.DisplayManager" due to security policies in the configuration file"
<jrib> ugliefrog: personally I just use mplayer for everything.  But now maybe you can search for issues with ffh264 and maybe differences with how totem handles those type of files
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  i cant get to the flie help
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: its a standard linux file
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  found it now what
<ugliefrog> jrib, thanks for the help
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, what do i do with the file
<sacrebleu> how to install zend on lucid
<clubpenguinfan> what archive programs (like WinZip) can i get for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: what I said, scroll up
<ActionParsnip> !info zend lucid
<ubottu> Package zend does not exist in lucid
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  i put the first one in do i need to reboot or what if i uplug the earphones i get no sound
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: yes, save the file and reboot to test, if not re-edit the file
<tbruff13> ok ill be back
<icedtea> anyone know where to get the config file for xorg for building?
<icedtea> the ubuntu config file that is
<ActionParsnip> sisif: try:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   then reboot
<fisch246> ok i realize that alpha 2 isn't out yet... but when it does, if i type "update-manager -d" in the terminal, will that bring up the upgrade button?
<Gulfstream> fisch246: yes
<ActionParsnip> fisch246: yes, the -d is for the (d)evelopment release
<fisch246> ah ok
<fisch246> thanks
<rww> (#ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support, including upgrade support)
<sisif> ActionParsnip, did that, not working, The only way is uninstall it :(
<fisch246> rww, thanks i'll check it out
<sacrebleu> guys, recently updated ubuntu and it nixed PDO, following this tutorial on step 2 fatal errors during make: http://www.theatons.com/ubuntu-install-php5-mysql-apache2-ssl-pdo-pdo_mysql#6
<sisif> ActionParsnip, and this is strange because it only happens after I install fglrx drivers
<sacrebleu> the step2 errors complain about 'refcount' in zend-related bindings / references
<ActionParsnip> sisif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508726
<Gulfstream> I have lost the driver disc for the wireless internet card, but I need to connect the card to the internet. I have had to use ndiswrapper (worked when I had the disc) to get it to work in the past, but I cannot seem to find a driver for it. The card is a Belkin (USB) F5D8053 V3xxx
<Gulfstream> how do I get the driver installed?
<fuzion24> What is the best way to transfer files between two linux machines on the same network?
<sacrebleu> guys, recently updated ubuntu and it nixed PDO, following this tutorial on step 2 fatal errors during make: http://www.theatons.com/ubuntu-install-php5-mysql-apache2-ssl-pdo-pdo_mysql#6
<sacrebleu> the step2 errors complain about 'refcount' in zend-related bindings / references
<sacrebleu> dies when i do pecl install pdo
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: the driver for your card can be  downloaded here: http://goo.gl/oNb6P  instead of installing the package, extract it's contents, find the .inf and .sys drivr files for the device, and then use this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper to use them with ndiswrapper
<supercilious> hello
<supercilious> are the any kernel developers here?
<ActionParsnip> supercilious: you could ask in #kernel
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: how do I extract it's contents?
<supercilious> ActionParsnip, thanks
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: the easiest way would be to move it to the ubuntu computer with a flash driver and open it using archive manager.
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: I tried opening it using Archive Manager, but it gives me an error about it not being a zipfile or something...
<craigbass1976> Is there an issue tonight with the security repos?
<sisif> ActionParsnip, , well that did not solve the issue, but thank for trying :D
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: try right clicking the file adn using "extract here"
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: same error...
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: how about renaming the file to a .zip?
<sacrebleu> guys, recently updated ubuntu and it nixed PDO, following this tutorial on step 2 fatal errors during make: http://www.theatons.com/ubuntu-install-php5-mysql-apache2-ssl-pdo-pdo_mysql#6
<sacrebleu> can anyone help with this?
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: same error...
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: what is the error exactly?
<Gulfstream> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: that's the error...
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: try redownlaoding it
<ActionParsnip> sisif: did you try both options?
<genii-around> NixGeek: They are self-ectracting .exe files
<genii-around> *extracting
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: same error
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: if its an executable you can extract it with cabextract
<Suit_Of_Sables> hmmm my NFS kernel daemon fails to start. Where do I check to get a better idea of what is going wrong?
<sisif> ActionParsnip, yup, I did. Same issue. Though it seems that if I start gdm by service and not by running the command, then my PC won`t have the whole flicker screen / loockups
<NixGeek> genii-around, Gulfstream: so if it's run it should extract its self?
<genii-around> NixGeek: Perhaps under Wine
<sacrebleu> can someone please help: http://codepad.org/mfbsoFCd  when running pecl install pdo
<weboh> how do I change desktops
<weboh> ?
<NixGeek> genii-around: exactly what I was thinking once you told me it was self extracting.
<sacrebleu> you click on the friggin boxes weboh
<NixGeek> weboh: by "chacnge desktops" you mean....?
<ActionParsnip> weboh: can you expand the question please. i can think of 3 things that can mean
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip,  im back ive got a new issue the first thing you told me to do worked, but now if i plug my earphones in i hear sound from them and my laptop
<weboh> from gnome to kde, for example
<LinuxWouldBe> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> weboh: log off, select your username, then at the bottom select kde, then login
<fridgerator> what is Zeitgeist in ubuntu?
<weboh> I feel so lame.
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533332&page=2
<ActionParsnip> weboh: you just didnt know, but now you do
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, nice thanks
<ActionParsnip> weboh: you can install all the DEs you like and select the one you want at logion just like that
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, how do i get to the file again
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   you can use up cursor in terminal to run the old commands
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, nevermind found it
<tbruff13> thanks thats how i got it
<ActionParsnip> :)
<NixGeek> ActionParsnip, weboh: WOW KDE is a big download, it's like downloading ubuntu again!  I only have 100KB/s internet, so that takes awhile
<ActionParsnip> NixGeek: yes, its a full desktop
<ActionParsnip> NixGeek: kde is quite fat, just like gnome. lighter desktops are smaller to download
 * NixGeek gets ready to set up a cron job for it at midnight
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: I tried it in CrossOver to see if it would work...
<LinuxWouldBe> Hello:  I am running Ubuntu as a guest OS (VitualBox) and I installed DropBox, but the icons or folders never showed up.  I tried to remove it via the package manager and this is the message I'm getting>>>installArchives() failed: dpkg: error processing nautilus-dropbox (--remove):   Package is in a very bad inconsistent state
<ValisTraitorsban> Ok, this is just silly. why is there no "disconnect from this network" button in the network manager gui?
<K3rmit> is ubuntu 10.10 the best download?
<ActionParsnip> ValisTraitorsban: right click and untick the 'enable wireless' or whatever
<NixGeek> ValisTraitorsban: in ubuntu, if you click on the network icon there is a disconnect option
<KM0201> K3rmit: best can mean different things, but it's the most current, and typically is very stable.
<K3rmit> ok
<MaffW> hi, I just install ubuntu. how do i start internet ?
<K3rmit> holy crap ubuntu is only 700MB? the other distros the downloads are 4GB+
<gunndawg> MaffW, go to Applications > Internet > Firefox
<MaffW> gunndawg: server not find
<ActionParsnip> K3rmit: lucid is LTS so supported longer
<Prolix> K3rmit: Arch is better than ubuntu
<K3rmit> huh?
<rww> Prolix: Your distro preferences are offtopic for this channel.
<Prolix> rww: care ?
<KM0201> K3rmit: thats because ubuntu just comes w/ a base of packages, and others are easily iinstalled via the ubuntu repositories
<MaffW> how do i start internet
<rww> K3rmit: Ubuntu deliberately keeps its ISOs CD-sized. Makes it a lot easier to hand CDs out for free.
<NixGeek> Prolix: a little offtopic, but how much do you like arch and how hard it is it to setup, I've been thinking about installing arch for awhile
<Suit_Of_Sables> hmmm my NFS kernel daemon fails to start. Where do I check to get a better idea of what is going wrong?
<KM0201> K3rmit: best thing to do, is download the live CD, adn give it a run,, and see what you think.. if you encounter problems, come here, and we'll discuss them.
<rww> NixGeek: ask in PM or #archlinux, please. It's offtopic, as you said.
<K3rmit> ok thanks guys
<MaffW> fire fox say server not find, why does internet not work
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, its no good still go speaker and headphones going at the same time
<NixGeek> rww: sorry, but you have to admit there aren't a ton of things going on right now...
<ValisTraitorsban> ActionParsnip: I don't want to disable the wireless .I want to disconnect for this network and still have the wireless enabled.
<Prolix> NixGeek: Its not as simple as ubuntu, as its designed for people to actaully have a choice in setup rather than being force fed
<thomasc> NixGeek, arch is great
<KM0201> K3rmit: ubuntu live cd's can be used before you install, so there's really no risk in just burning the cd and booting it.
<chalcedony> i need some help! please- i have an APC backup es 350 ups SCREAMING.
<Prolix> NixGeek: installation of arch is simple tho
<bazhang> NixGeek, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat
<MaffW> my internet not working
<rww> NixGeek: the channel guideline against being offtopic doesn't have "unless it's quiet" at the end ;)
<MaffW> how to start
<MaffW> :(
<thomasc> bazhang, you better shut up
<MaffW> i have dial up
<KM0201> lol
<Prolix> rww: I never accepted any t&c's or any legal crap
<bazhang> thomasc, thats not acceptable here . be civil
<digirak> guys
<rww> Prolix: Perhaps you should read the message chanserv sent you when you joined the channel.
<thomasc> bazhang,  i was only playing you fag.
<thomasc> jeez.
<digirak> i am not able to switch users on my ubuntu desktop
<minimec> MaffW: This is too general for us. Internet? wireless? LAN Network?
<tbruff13> ActionParsnip, are you there
<ValisTraitorsban> Excellent. Found the disconnect button in a different location than expected.
<MaffW> minimec: dial up
<rww> thomasc: Please don't use "fag" as a pejorative.
<iszak> How do I get unity now
<K3rmit> KM0201 ok but what about a distro for my hosted web server?
<fridgerator> what is zeitgeist as it refers to ubuntu?
<thomasc> rww, what should i use instead, queer ?
<ValisTraitorsban> K3rmit: CentOS?
<KM0201> K3rmit: just about every linux distro can do that... ubuntu is no exception
<digirak> I am getting this error The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<MaffW> minimec: the phone goes into the computer and windows say it is dial up
<KM0201> that was quick
<thomasc> awh rww you fucking quuer bait
<thomasc> awh rww you fucking quuer bait
<thomasc> awh rww you fucking quuer bait
<thomasc> awh rww you fucking quuer bait
<thomasc> awh rww you fucking quuer bait
<thomasc> awh rww you fucking quuer bait
<FloodBot2> thomasc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K3rmit> ok
<minimec> MaffW: you would need a ppp-dial software
<Prolix> rww: I dont pay attention to that >null is the place for chanserv messages
<MaffW> minimec: how do i do that ?
<NixGeek> 1. rww, good point, and I am normally on topic, sorry again.  I tried to move it to a PM,a dn Prolix didn't respond in the PM 2.  bazhang: you get onto me, after I try to move it to a PM, get onto Prolix, he was still off topic!
<Prolix> NixGeek: i just replied to your pm
<aeon-ltd> rww: heh, noob spam
<MaffW> what is a ppp dial
<K3rmit> what about be the most popular webserver distro KM0201 ? Best to learn for that?
<digirak> ping can some onehelp me here
<digirak> ?
<MaffW> i am new to ubuntu
<KM0201> K3rmit: again, most popular, best.. etc... is irrelevant its all about what meets your needs.
<brobinson> need help my ubuntu server dies
<minimec> MaffW: INstall gnome-ppp for example. I don't know if that is the only solution. The last time I did a dial up connection, was some years ago.
<cryptodira> anyone know why rythmbox would close whenever i move the volume slider too fast?
<brobinson> i am back in with plop and unetbootin
<brobinson> i want to recover files
<MaffW> minimec: how do i install that
<brobinson> i cd to /
<KM0201> K3rmit: running a server, is probably gong to require that you do some serious reading...
<LinuxWouldBe> I dont mean to be a pest but I'm wondering if some of you can help me with my problem?
<K3rmit> KM0201 I don't know what meets my needs. I just need to chose a linux distro for my host
<brobinson> but cannot see my old files under /opt
<brobinson> where are they?
<minimec> MaffW: Applications Ubuntu Software Center
<gunndawg> LinuxWouldBe, just ask the question, if anyone has an answer they'll respond
<KM0201> K3rmit: i would do some reading.. there are a gazillion options....
<NixGeek> brobinson: please stop using the return button as puncuation, it's rather annoying and hard to read..
<rww> gunndawg: they already did ask the question
<MaffW> minimec: it cannot find internet
<gunndawg> rww, then what does that tell you ?
<rww> gunndawg: that telling them to ask the question is pointless?
<gunndawg> rww, no it tells you that no one has a solution, so spamming for help will probably yield the same response
<rww> gunndawg: good thing they weren't doing that, then.
<gunndawg> rww, you got a question ?
<brobinson> my ubuntu server died, i am back in now with plop and unetbootin, i can ssh to the server and want to find my old files which were in /opt, how to i get to those old files from within the ubuntu live session?
<Prolix> rww: whats your quesiton ?
<Prolix> ?
<Prolix> ?
<FloodBot2> Prolix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> MaffW: MAybe that is also part of the install disk, I don't know. You may download it on another computer and transfer it via usb stick http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-ppp&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<LinuxWouldBe> I'm running Ubuntu in a VirtualBox as a guest OS and I tried to install dropbox via the archive manager but could not find the dropbox icons.  So I tried removing it and this is the error message I'm getting>>>nstallArchives() failed: dpkg: error processing nautilus-dropbox (--remove):   Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should   reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<MaffW> minimec: my son say i should "are m are f forward slash" , what is that ?
<joeoshawa> hello the svideo problem i had was really simple i feel foolish now the card has a 7pin connector the tv and cable i have are 4 so i need a 7pin to 4 pin adapter or use the rbg
<Prolix> FloodBot2: but i love the enter buttton so fu
<LinuxWouldBe> When I try to install it again I get another error (forgive me if I can't remember the error I'm getting from the command line.
<boldfilter> make: *** [out/target/product/vision/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudiopolicy_intermediates/LINKED/libaudiopolicy.so] Error 1
<minimec> MaffW: Don't understand your question
<bazhang> minimec, please ignore him
<joeoshawa> however now i am trying to get 1080i at a 4:3 aspect ratio (desktop i like widescreen movies) so i put 1440x1080 as the resolution and for some reason it won't let me do it
<cryptodira> anyone know why rythmbox would close whenever i move the volume slider too fast?
<twitch> LinuxWouldBe: sudo apt-get install -f
<brandon420> anyone care to help me get the themes working on cairo-dock?
<MaffW> minimec: i have dial up internet and i just today install ubuntu , how do i start the dial up ?
<minimec> bazhang: Is there a reason to do so?
<LinuxWouldBe> Thanks twitch
<joeoshawa> can someone help me with this i will pastebin my xorg.conf
<bazhang> minimec, yes, its a command we dont discuss here
<joeoshawa> i have the 1080i working
<minimec> bazhang: Installing gnome-ppp?
<tacotron> hi guys.. im having sound problems on ubuntu 10.10. i had sound, then all of a sudden after a reboot i lost sound.. is there anyway to easily fix this?
<LinuxWouldBe> ok, twitch, the answer I get from the CLI is the package nautlius-dropbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find the archive for it.
<MaffW> how do i install a gnome ppp?
<minimec> MaffW: You need a software called gnome-ppp. Maybe you find that on the install disk. Try synaptic package software for that. That is the easist solution.
<bazhang> MaffW, by the package manager
<joeoshawa> tacotron what happened is this after an update?
<tacotron> joeoshawa: it may have been.. im sure i had told ubuntu NOT to update unless i authorized it.. so it shouldnt have
<twitch> LinuxWouldBe: did you get the .deb package stright from dropbox?
<induz> Lucid lynx, on my Desktop I see Big icons of files/folders/directories, how can i make them small?
<joeoshawa> you have to put your password in for update so that would be no
<joeoshawa> strange
<tacotron> joeoshawa: i just ran an update and installed kernel 35-26 to see if maybe that would work.. but it didnt
<MaffW> my son just install ubuntu for me
<JoeGazz84> !part
<LinuxWouldBe> twicth:  yes I did
<bazhang> JoeGazz84, /msg ubottu please
<MaffW> he say it would make my computer run faster
<brobinson> my ubuntu server died, i am back in now with plop and unetbootin, i can ssh to the server and want to find my old files which were in /opt, how to i get to those old files from within the ubuntu live session?
<JoeGazz84> bazhang: Pardon?
<bazhang> JoeGazz84, /msg ubottu factoid
<twitch> LinuxWouldBe: are you able to do apt-get remove nautilus-dropbox
<JoeGazz84> What do I need to do? It doesn't know what I mean
<twitch> LinuxWouldBe: +sudo at the front
<JoeGazz84> I accidentally joined my bot
<tacotron> joeoshawa: it is strange.. so i dont know if an update ran.. that would be the only explainable cause for thebreak.. it wouldnt just stop.. which btw.. its only the speakers that dont output sound.. the mic headphone port still works
<tacidsky> MaffW: you dont want to run ubuntu, you want OpenBSD to have it run faster.
<bazhang> tacidsky, thats not helpful
<elvis2> anyone know how to debug a machine that freezes randomly? caps and scroll lights blink, mouse and keyboard freeze...
<USS_OHIO> can someone tell me how to turn off my security settings so i don't have to enter my password every freakin time i wanna do something, it's rather aggervating, including when i log on to ubuntu i have to enter my password twice, i dont need security settings at all i'm only one with any access to my pc
<brobinson> my ubuntu server died, i am back in now with plop and unetbootin, i can ssh to the server and want to find my old files which were in /opt, how do i get to those old files from within the ubuntu live session?
<chasis> hello, i want to blur a part of a video, does ubuntu have any video editor that can do it?
<joeoshawa> tacotron hardware problem? did you try other speakers check the connection?
<LinuxWouldBe> twitch:  I just get the message>>> the package nautlius-dropbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find the archive for it
<tacotron> joeoshawa: i doubt its a hardware problem.. its a brandnew laptop.. i could boot into windows and see if i get audio
<genii-around> elvis2: all 3 keyboard lights blinking on and off indicates a kernel dump. maybe check /var/log/kern.log
<joeoshawa> good idea
<paq7512> how can i view my vlc crash in a log?
<mikebot> If I install ubuntu with Wubi, does it run through Windows, or is it just like intstalling it on a different partition with the live cd?
<brobinson>  my ubuntu server died, i am back in now with plop and unetbootin, i can ssh to the server and want to find my old files which were in /opt, how do i get to those old files from within the ubuntu live session?
<tacotron> joeoshawa: if it does.. than i just give up on getting sound to work right.. for some reason snd-hda audio NEVER works with linux
<tacotron> they cant figure out the modules right or something id ont know
<joeoshawa> don't give up there is a fix
<tacotron> brobinson: quit repeating your quesiton, if someone knows the answer you will get the answer
<MaffW> help i need diall up
<chasis> please help, i need to know if there is any video editor that can blur part of a video
<gpc> MaffW: why do you need dialup?
<brobinson> thanks
<tacotron> joeoshawa: ill have to look at it later.. i have a huge programming assignment i need to knock out
<joeoshawa> cool
<MaffW> gpc: beacuase that is the internet we have
<induz> I have dual boot with Xp and Lucid, when i am on Lucid my HD starts sounding like a whiny
<tacotron> thanks though, later
<bazhang> !dialup | MaffW
<ubottu> MaffW: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<joeoshawa> no problem
<elvis2> genii-around, num lock is lit normally, when this happens it remains unlit while the other two blink...
<gpc> MaffW: and how are you connected now?
<MaffW> gpc: dial up
<elvis2> genii-around, how do i turn on kern.log?
<MaffW> gpc: i am in windows
<gpc> MaffW: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<joeoshawa> does anyone know about xorg and nvidia can help me
<genii-around> elvis2: The log should exist by default
<elvis2> genii-around, i am running centos, the guys at #centos suggested i ask my freeze question in here
<minimec> induz: It may be that your HD is doing some indexing or so. That should be gone after 1-2 minutes. That could be one explanation.
<elvis2> genii-around, no kern.log on my machine
<induz> minimec, it sounds like running faster
<gpc> elvis2: this is the Ubuntu channel.
<induz> minimec, should i do correct it and how
<minimec> induz: Did you use that machine a little longer now? Do you still think it's running 'faster' after 10 minutes of use?
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: you can generate one with:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<induz> minimec, something is not right with the HD, but it runs smooth, with no sound on XP
<tacidsky> Woah this is the ubuntu channel? I thoght this was woodshop
<elvis2> gpc, i know... it was suggested i ask in here... thanks for the reminder though...
<bazhang> elvis2, what does it have to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> elvis2, please explain
<joeoshawa> i did but it won't gimme 1440x1080
<induz> minimec,  when i am on Lucid it makes sound as " OOOOOOOOO'...or maybe the fan runs faster
<gpc> elvis2: you're welcome. I was trying to point out that we help with Ubuntu not centos
<USS_OHIO> can someone tell me how to turn off my security settings so i don't have to enter my password every time i wanna do something, it's rather aggervating, including when i log on to ubuntu i have to enter my password twice, i dont need security settings at all i'm only one with any access to my pc, i even have it set in user settings not to ask for password on log in
<alter-ego> hey i recently installed virtual box and i set virtualization in bios and i noticed a big decrease in system preformance and more system hangs... and i was wonderin if amd-v was the result of this
<induz> minimec, i have used it for short period like 10 min and 10 hrs too , but it makes the sound
<MaffW> i called my son and he say i should compile my colonel
<joeoshawa> it sends it at another res thats widescreen
<joeoshawa> as son as i got interlaced video everything was widescreen
<minimec> induz: fan may be an issue. GPU may use more power, specially on ATI I guess.
<gpc> MaffW: stop wasting our time please.
<joeoshawa> even the desktop
<aeon-ltd> USS_OHIO: please don't, sudo is there to stop mistakes
<ActionParsnip> USS_OHIO: once you get the OS setup you will see that very rarely
<timoharling> can someone help me with the signing of the ubuntu code of conduct
<tpw_rules> how to use APC ups with ubuntu? apcupsd installed from repos doesn't seem to be working
<bazhang> timoharling, using seamonkey?
<bazhang> !info seamonkey
<alter-ego> does cpu virtualization decrease system preformance?
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.11+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 80 kB
<elvis2> gpc, no worries
<USS_OHIO> but half the time when i enter my password it doesnt accept, i click on authenticate and nothing happens
<mikebot> If I install ubuntu with Wubi, does it run through Windows, or is it just like intstalling it on a different partition with the live cd?
<bazhang> whoops
<timoharling> seamonkey?
<bazhang> !find seahorse
<ubottu> Found: seahorse, seahorse-plugins
<bazhang> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 645 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: the boot will run from an image in your ntfs
<induz> minimec, its not ATI  but nvidia
<bazhang> timoharling, correction, using seahorse?
<paq7512> what dvd cloning software is recommended for gnome? like a dvd shrinker?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: So I cannot install it that way to an unallocated partition?
<bazhang> paq7512, ogmrip
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: windows isnt touched, it just uses the (crappy) ntfs to store the disk image
<induz> minimec, how can i control the sound of the fan/HD?
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561709/  here is my xorg.conf
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I don't understand.... after it is installed, does it still touch the ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: no, you will install a normal (better) ubuntu using unpartitioned space
<USS_OHIO> ok when i downloaded ubuntu ISO file in windows, ounce ubuntu is installed can i remove the ISO file?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Ughh OK thanks.... this install process is absurd
<minimec> induz: Do you use the nvidia-property driver? You may have a possibility to undervolt the GPU. YOu could also try to undertvolt CPU.
<paq7512> <bazhang>that will also shrink dvd 9 to dvd 5?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: wubi makes a disk image in the ntfs, much like storing an ISO file on the partition, but you can change the wubi file wheras in ISO it is much harder
<bazhang> paq7512, double layer?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: yes, wubi is fine as a quick and dirty try before you buy but as a long term solution it stinks
<induz> minimec, no properietey driver
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Wait, this is my question: is there any difference between installing ubuntu through Wubi and a live cd, once it is actually installed?
<timoharling> ok where do i get seahorse?  the problem i have is with the signing procedure.. i have the key
<minimec> induz: Try to install these once. That may help.
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I'm clearly not understanding all the details here
<paq7512> <bazhang>sure
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: one you have unpartitioned space you can simply tell the installer to use it and the dual boot will be handled, nice and easy
<induz> minimec, how?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Even from wubi?
<alter-ego> does virtualization slow overall system preformance
<bazhang> timoharling, install from package manager, it makes signing that very easy ie generating keys and such
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: the OS is identical, wubi wil suffer the shortcomings of ntfs as the 'disk' is store on ntfs, so fragmentation in ntfs will affect your wubi image
<joeoshawa> USS_OHIO yes you can but i would keep a copy of the install cd just in case
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Does the wubi image get touched after ubuntu is installed?
<shadowscene> Hi, question
<alter-ego> ive noticed more application hangs since i enabled it
<minimec> induz: Try >system >administration >Additional drivers. The software will tell you, if there is a driver for your GPU.
<alter-ego> i have a 2.9 quad core amd athlon II
<bazhang> alter-ego, sure it does, its using ram
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: also fixing wubi adds extra complications as you will need to mount the image then work on that wheras a true install will just allow you to mount the partitions which is much easier
<shadowscene> I cannot adjust the brightness of my laptop display. Every time I use the appropriate key combination or do it through the panel, my system hangs and I need to restart itl
<USS_OHIO> yes i have it on disk as well, im just trying to free up some space, 10 gigs is a nice little chunk of space.  considering i only have 35 gigs left
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: yes, the image can be upgraded and manipulated like a normal install
<alter-ego> for cpu virtualization?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: OK, this is what I want... I have an unallocated partition, and I want to install ubuntu on that. Can I do that with Wubi???? I don't care where the cd image is stored. I want the OS on a different partition.
<alter-ego> im talkin about amd-v or the VT-v or watever intel has
<bazhang> alter-ego, vbox? qemu xen or what
<induz> system--admin--hardware driver.... it says there is no proprietary hardware driver on this system
<joeoshawa> yeah go ahead its only for burning the live cd it makes no difference after that
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I want it to be like I installed it on a blank partition from the live cd
<alter-ego> vbox
<alter-ego> but im talkin about hardware virtualization
<bazhang> alter-ego, best try in #vbox
<alter-ego> like adding more then 1 core
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: you will need to partition it as ntfs then tel wubi to use it as storage, its a bit silly though as unpartitioned space can be turned into Ubuntu native install space
<alter-ego> in bios
<alter-ego> but even when the guest os isnt runninig
<alter-ego> is when i notice it
<induz> minimec, there is no . additional Driver listed
<minimec> induz: Ok. Is that a rather old nvidia card?
<gpc> mikebot: you need to format the unallocated space to ntfs then you should be able to select the partition and install to it.
<bazhang> alter-ego, easy on the enter key, its impossible to follow you
<induz> minimec, yes its a old card with came with Dell dimension
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I've tried 15 times to install ubuntu on the unallocated space (with different programs, versions of ubuntu, and the same sticks on different computers and none of them have worked)
<timoharling> when i enter   gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt  into the terminal it asks for a passcode and after i9 put it in i get this
<timoharling> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<linuxpusher_> minimec, induz problem a bug? hdd parking repeatedly?
<timoharling> gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session
<timoharling> gpg: can't open `UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt': No such file or directory
<timoharling> gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt: clearsign failed: file open error
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: did you md5 test the ISO you used?
<bazhang> timoharling, I'd really recommend using seahorse for this
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Yes, both of them
<minimec> induz: still... I am surprised.
<timoharling> thats what im using
<bazhang> timoharling, you say 'the terminal'
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Actually I used two different md5 things too, one that some guy from this chat made (on sourceforge), and winmd4sum
<induz> minimec,  still its making sound
<joeoshawa> mikebot you can only have so many partitions regardless of the operating system if you go past this the space is useless unless you erase a partition
<gpc> mikebot: that is because it is unallocated. the installer doesn't know how to handle that space, it's blank and doesn't read as usable. first format it.
<mikebot> 5**
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: good, loads of folks don't
<induz> linuxpusher_, how can i find that BUg
<joeoshawa> you have to make it a partion first then format
<minimec> linuxpusher_: induz: I don't know if it is HD or GPU (fan). I know that fan can be an issue compared to WInXP. On the other hand, I never had problems with HD and linux.
<joeoshawa> unallocated space has no partion
<mikebot> The installer can't even run (I tried it on my laptop and a school computer)... I'm probably doing something wrong, but so far no one has been able to tell me what that is.
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: create a new partition in the space then when you install wubi you (should) be able to tell it to use the new empty partition
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: But I don't want it on ntfs
<joeoshawa> once partitioned it is unformatted space
<timoharling> listen i dont have time to be made fun of.. can i please get some help? god its like you people forget what the word ubuntu means
<mikebot> I've never had a problem installing ubuntu before, it really is a shame
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: thats what wubi uses, or you can use fat32 but it isn't very robust
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: did your liveCDs boot to a black screen?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I was using the usb, not a cd... they got to the screen with a symbol in the bottom (purple screen), and when I press a key the menu comes up, and when I click either run from usb or install, I get a terminal that scrolls a bunch of junk then freezes.
<induz> minimec, linuxpusher_ bye for now
<minimec> induz: cu
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: That's when I used the pendrive... neither the usb-creator nor some other one worked as well
<paq7512> my nic doesn't always connect using dhcp
<paq7512> what is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: did you use the nomodeset to fix the black boot screen?
<ActionParsnip> paq7512: wireless or wired?
<paq7512> wired
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: I did the very first time I installed (with UNR)... I'm at school, I'll try it on their computer now, one second
<timoharling> hello
<ActionParsnip> paq7512: ok have you tried changing cable, or port on your router?
<paq7512> i have
<lotus-blade> is there a good tutorial on how to set up as a print server with ubuntu 10.10?
<paq7512> same thing, it connect fine on windows machines
<sacrebleu> hey folks having one hell of a time getting PDO to happen on my Ubuntu VPS.. can anyone assist?
<alter-ego> does amd-v decrease overall system preformance?
<blahsphemer> would I have to format my usb drive when I try to install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Oh, I currently have the desktop version on the usb... there is no nomdeset option that I can see
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: (I did it when I tried the UNR one)
<h00k> ubottu: cups | lotus-blade
<ubottu> lotus-blade: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<joeoshawa> mikebot, can you tell us what partions you have on the drive your unallocated space is on
<joeoshawa> mikebot, all of them
<tpw_rules> how to use APC ups with ubuntu? apcupsd installed from repos doesn't seem to be working. can anybody help? i've configured it but the test fails
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: use the F6 button and you can choose it, or you can manually edit the boot options and remove 'quiet splash' and change it to 'nomodeset'
<mikebot> joeoshawa: Sure, one second please
<ActionParsnip> blahsphemer: not really but it can't hurt
<joeoshawa> cool
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: f6 just beeps and flashes the menu
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: (That's on the school computer)
<blahsphemer> ActionParsnip: no cuz mine is a 500GB external HD, and I have a lot of data on it. So I was wondering if it necessary
<skutr3> hey my headphone jack is not working on ubuntu can i get some help?
<blahsphemer> ActionParsnip: now that you've told me that it isn't _necessary_, I'll just go ahead w/o formatting
<Andyman555> try alsamixer in terminal - make sure headphone volume is up and unmuted?
<mikebot> joeoshawa: On mine I have: 200mb NTFS, C: 59gb NTFS, 44gb unallocated, Lenovo: 9.81gb NTFS, 20.38 free space, 14.75gb OEM Partition
<mikebot> joeoshawa: This is all from the 'Computer Management' tool in Win 7 Starter
<skutr3> my headphone jack is not working in ubuntu can i have some help?
<joeoshawa> mikebot, that is your problem the unallocated space cannot be used because you have too many main partitions you cannot make any more partitions
<mikebot> joeoshawa: Oh... OK, let me ask the windows folks if they can recommend better, free partition software
<skutr3> avis: nothing is muted
<joeoshawa> mikebot, you can repartition from the live cd
<mikebot> joeoshawa: How?
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to put the menus like File, View, Tools etc into gnome-panel?
<mikeliss> There was an app for that, right?
<mikeliss> Outside of Unity?
<h00k> mikeliss: it's not software you're limited by, it is the partitioning that you currently have. There's a difference between Extended Partitions and Logical Partitions
<mikebot> joeoshawa: Oh, also, I cannot even run ubuntu from the usb... it gives me the same error. Not sure if that is affected by the partitions
<paq7512> where is the application crash log file?
<ActionParsnip> blahsphemer: well then i suggest you partition off 1Gb of the space and transfer the install media to that
<mikeliss> hook: I'm guessing that was for somebody else?
<h00k> mikeliss: yep.
<blahsphemer> ActionParsnip: sounds good
<h00k> sorry.
<joeoshawa> mikebot, first could you move the data from the 59 gb and 9.81 gb ntfs and join those together by removing them and making one big partition
<skutr3> my headphone jack isnt working on ubuntu can i have help?
<joeoshawa> then worry about the rest
<bazhang> skutr3, hardware issue?
<andy-at-alba> can anyone recommend a text editor that supports ftp saving? kind of like ultraedit except liter
<skutr3> bazhang: no ive had it before
<bazhang> skutr3, check alsamixer
<skutr3> bazhang: i did
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: globalmenu can do that if the menus in an app are coded in a certain way
<joeoshawa> mikebot, so at least you can make a partition to use the unallocated space
<skutr3> bazhang: nothing is muted
<skutr3> bazhang: someone gave me a command but i forgot what it was
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-alba: if you mount the ftp, you can edit like the data was local
<Milossh> hello. would someone please help me diagnose the problem I have with samsung n210 and ubuntu NBR - I don't see an input device, and I have it, for sure.
<bazhang> skutr3, sounds like a hardware/cable issue
<andy-at-alba> interesting idea
<skutr3> bazhang: its not cause someone gave me a command and it worked
<skutr3> bazhang: i cant remember it though
<bazhang> skutr3, what command
<andy-at-alba> never tried it that way before one linux
<andy-at-alba> on linux*
<skutr3> bazhang: i cant remember
<Milossh> hello. would someone please help me diagnose the problem I have with samsung n210 and ubuntu NBR - I don't see an sound input device, and I have it, for sure.
<skutr3> bazhang: something init
<bazhang> skutr3, when was this?
<skutr3> bazhang: like yesterday or the day before
<ActionParsnip> andy-at-alba: nautilus can mount ftp
<skutr3> g_0_0: hey what was that command for the headphones?
<tpw_rules> how to use APC ups with ubuntu? apcupsd installed from repos doesn't seem to be working. can anybody help? i've configured it but the test fails
<bazhang> skutr3, I doubt a single command would do that; I'd suspect a dodgy cable/connection instead
<bazhang> skutr3, you can check the logs if you wish though
<skutr3> bazhang: well it did
<rww> skutr3: irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu/#ubuntu freenode2011-02-02.log:02:36:45 < g_0_0> skutr3, in the terminal type --> alsactl init
<bazhang> !1984 | skutr3 check here
<ubottu> skutr3 check here: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<skutr3> g_0_0: what was that command you gave me?
<linuxpusher_> minimec, sorry so long to reply playing catch up. ask him to turn off his wireless radio if he can listen 4 noise. turn wireless radio back on noise?
<blahsphemer> can I upgrade from a 32-bit ubuntu installation to a 64-bit ubuntu installation
<rww> blahsphemer: no
<blahsphemer> rww: k
<blahsphemer> thanks
<bazhang> blahsphemer, with a full reinstall
<mikeliss> The answer to my question, in case somebody reads this later is to install indicator-applet-appmenu.
<joeoshawa> he could reinstall over the old install without formatting but theres no guarentee his data will all be ok
<joeoshawa> but it probably would
<minimec> linuxpusher_: He has gone for a while now.
<skutr3> i cant fund it guts
<lotus-blade> I have xdm setup and it is not letting me enter my password.  can type the username, but not the pass.  any ideas?
<skutr3> guys*
<joeoshawa> i need someone good with xorg to help me fix my resolution problem
<rww> skutr3: I just pasted it to you...
<linuxpusher_> minimec, finally caught up
<rww> skutr3: again, it was alsactl init
<skutr3> oh lol
<rww> ;)
<skutr3> thanks
<rww> np
<alex_jet> what are you doing here?
<bazhang> alex_jet, ubuntu support
<joeoshawa> strange question
<linuxpusher_> I had the same prob long time ago. I think it was caused by a bug making the HDD park unpark a lot. if I remember right turning off the radio stopped it and there is a fix. but I would have to dig thru 200GB to find it. need to organize help files. too busy volunteering to organize it
<joeoshawa> bazhang you ever delt with xorg and nvidia for resolutions?
<bazhang> joeoshawa, which card
<joeoshawa> 8400gs
<bazhang> joeoshawa, you tried the OSS driver yet?
<linuxpusher_> looking
<joeoshawa> the open driver?
<bazhang> yep
<joeoshawa> yea no 3d support
<fuzion24> how do I change the lock screen from the plain boring gray screen?
<alex_jet> ubuntu_10.04 sleeping mode problem
<homecable> my isp lets me dhcpd 5 ips how do i make vlan dhcpd 4 ips ?
<joeoshawa> so if i want 4:3 resolution at 1080i i lose 3d?
<minimec> alex_jet: That is often related to wifi and GPU.
<Athenon> How can I connect to a VPN via terminal only?
<brandon420> can anyone help me get the themes in cairo dock working?
<Athenon> (10.04)
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: you can install the proprietary then specify the resolution in xorg.conf if the nvidia-settings app isn't giving what you need
<joeoshawa> i know thats why i need help to figure out why i only get 16:9
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<joeoshawa> i posted my xorg.conf here it is again
<joeoshawa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561709/
<joeoshawa> think you can help?
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: if you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings  set a resolution then click 'save to X config file'. You can now run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change the resolution to what you desire
<fuzion24> how do I change the lock screen from the plain boring gray screen?
<linuxpusher_> minimec, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531866
<Suit_Of_Sables> anyone know how to get to the bottom of what might be causing data transfer to and from a dir mounted with sshfs to be insanely slow?
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  Install Network Manager Applet through the Add/Remove in the Ubuntu menu.    <------ that's a gui command
<linuxpusher_> gets hot fan runs more
<DysteR> anyone knows why Compis-Fusion is disabling after I sucessfully turn on Dual Monitors on Extended view ???
<quantumtransfer> izinucs Hello again, i have tried the steps outlined with the previous link you have givin me. here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10065524&postcount=16 . This method does not work for me.
<DysteR> cant even turn back on Special Effects on Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: read ALL the text
<minimec> linuxpusher_: that would indeed have been an interesting link for the other guy. I don't even remember his nick.
<mbvpixies78> How do I know if ssh server is running on ubuntu?
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, if it was that simple i would go in the nvidia settings panel provided when you install the proprietary drivers and change the resolution its not there
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: wicd also has wicd-curses which may give a curses based gui to vpn but that guide DOES tel you hw to configure it at command line, you simply have to READ
<linuxpusher_> induz??
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  yeah i see it now...it's just organized a little weird is all
<linuxpusher_> minimec, induz?
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: I guessed, but if you hand edit xorg.conf you can set the res you want
<joeoshawa> nvidia-settings is the settings manager in the menu
<mbvpixies78> what's the command to stop/start ssh server?
<skilz> mbvpixies78, ps aux | grep ssh | grep -v grep
<sacrebleu> can anyone help?! I cannot get PDO or curl working with apache2/php5
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: no, it just assumes gui as most folks use the desktop OS
<mbvpixies78> skilz:  ty
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, i did hand edit my xorg.conf file but its not working thats why i posted it in pastebin
<minimec> linuxpusher_: right
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: I had a weird time getting a nice res. I ended up using puppy linux, making the xorg.conf there then using the same config file
<linuxpusher_> minimec, similar is the radio button turned off noise stops. it was brought up again last nights lug wifi overheating compat issues with certain radios
<sacrebleu> anyone?  bueller?
<Soraya_> http://pastebin.com/7ui0N4AD   i het all this errors can some tell me how to fix all that ?
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  i get LCP terminated by peer (^FM-?^LM-^W^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-3)
<quantumtransfer> Hello everyone, I am having this issue noted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593705 . I tried the solution found on post #16. This method doesn't work for me. Does anyone have any other idea's?
<minimec> linuxpusher_: Yeah the new wifi stack was a regression for one of my chips too... I also have heat problems with a motorola stick.
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, i wish i could but i highly doubt that would do anything since puppy-linux doesn't support my current display config
<schutzstaffel> hello
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: have you tried it?
<schutzstaffel> how do i remove plymouth picture on boot?
<schutzstaffel> i want to make exactly debian boot
<schutzstaffel> only boot messages on black screen
<rww> schutzstaffel: sudo nano /etc/default/grub, remove quiet and splash from the line they're on, save, run sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> schutzstaffel: edit /etc/default/grub   and remove the boot options quiet splash  then run:  sudo update-grub
 * rww high-fives ActionParsnip 
<joeoshawa> i am trying to run an interlaced 1080 resolution at 4:3 aspect ratio and i cannot afford the 50 dollars in overage charges to download 50 linux iso's to find one that will give me a working config file
 * ActionParsnip celebrates with a fist pump
<schutzstaffel> thank you
<linuxpusher_> Cool, I have useful knowledge I wondered when it would happen. : D
<joeoshawa> thats why i am in the ubuntu support room
<jethrot> can anyone please help
<jethrot> please
<joeoshawa> so ubuntu video is crap and unusable and you need another distro to get a proper config file?
<bazhang> joeoshawa, people are trying to help. please be patient
<Soraya_> http://pastebin.com/7ui0N4AD ,,Hello,,I have all this issues on terminal when installing or removing any app,even updating,whats the root of this matter.
<skutr3> can someone help me my headphones arent  working im in alsamixer but i dont understand it??????
<joeoshawa> just trying to understand what he is trying to say
<jethrot> Unable to get libcurl and PDO happening on my Ubuntu server, anyone pelase??
<bazhang> skutr3, that one command did not work?
<skutr3> can someone help me my headphones arent  working im in alsamixer but i dont understand it??????
<skutr3> bazhang: no
<bazhang> skutr3, sounds like hardware then
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: its one way to achieve a goal
<skutr3> bazhang: it did last time but not now
<Soraya_> skutr3, take it easey pal
<bazhang> skutr3, you using wine/dual booting?
<linuxpusher_> minimec, can we e mail link to induz?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531866
<skutr3> Soraya_: huh
<ssm2017> hello
<skutr3> bazhang: yeah
<ssm2017> is there a way to monitor mouse events in 10.04 ?
<USS_OHIO> just out of curiosity is there a linux program like limewire?
<ssm2017> the wheel button is not responding so i would like to see if this is a mechanical problem or software
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: i'm just saying how I achieved the same goal. It's not the ONLY way
<joeoshawa> i am trying to set up a complicated config and yes i have tried puppy my standard config made it not work
<bazhang> joeoshawa, I had that very same card and got the 3D working okay; not sure why you'd need to customize the xorg.conf as the nvidia tool worked just fine
<skutr3> bazhang: i know its not my headphones cause they work in windows and on my phone and ipod
<bazhang> skutr3, using wine/ windows / or both
<Blue1> ssm2017: easy way would be to either borrow someone else's mouse, or take your mouse to someone else's machine.
<Soraya_> USS_OHIO, i havnt senn one yet,there was a limewire for Linux if im not mistaking
<USS_OHIO> ya but limewire is bunk now,
<Blue1> Soraya_: there was indeed
<ActionParsnip> !limewire | Soraya_  USS_OHIO
<rww> !frostwire
<skutr3> bazhang: what?
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<DysteR> anyone running dual monitors on linux ???
<jethrot> Unable to get libcurl and PDO happening on my Ubuntu server, anyone please??
<quantumtransfer> Hello everyone, I am having this issue noted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593705 . I tried the solution found on post #16. This method doesn't work for me. Does anyone have any other idea's?
<Noah0504> USS_OHIO: There is Frostwire...
<BlueBomber7> USS_OHIO, Soraya_:  There are many gnutella clients, like Frostwire, for example.
<minimec> linuxpusher_: I get his crypted IP on freenode, when I do a /whois, but he not on the server anymore.
<USS_OHIO> thanks i'll look into frostwire
<Soraya_> USS_OHIO, there is a app called SONGR u can use it in wine
<joeoshawa> i have posted this often i am trying to set up dual display one 20 inch lg at 1680x1050 and a separate x display at 1440x1080 that is on a tv and interlaced
<bazhang> skutr3, are you using wine / windows/ or both?
<skutr3> im using Ubuntu bazhang
<ssm2017> good idea Blue1 :)
<bazhang> joeoshawa, using xrandr
<quantumtransfer> .
<joeoshawa> the standard nvidia config gives a crappy res
<joeoshawa> xrandr?
<Blue1> joeoshawa: indeed
<jsec> Soraya_: referencing your issue, do your run off of a USB stick?
<Milossh> one question: I have an ubuntu box: how can I connect to it, if I have a few other ubuntu boxes in the same network?
<BlueBomber7> Milossh: Wifi or ethernet are my best guesses.
<Soraya_> jsec, yes i do in fact im on it now as we speak
<bazhang> joeoshawa, I doubt your card can do those two resolutions simultaneously, please check xrandr though
<USS_OHIO> frostwire is bit torrent. so i'll have to search through endless links to webpages that give me nothing 99% of the time or is it like limewire where i can just search and dowload?
<Milossh> BlueBomber7: yeah, but to which of the boxes with that ip I will connect to?
<BlueBomber7> USS_OHIO: Frostwire is gnutella.
<Milossh> how can I know that
<jethrot> can you guys take your OT discussion elsewhere?  I need some support.
<skutr3> bazhang: ubuntu
<skutr3> bazhang:  idk what wine is
<bazhang> jethrot, pardon?
<USS_OHIO> no clue what gnutella means
<BlueBomber7> !gnutella
<USS_OHIO> <=== noob
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<jsec> Soraya_: This may be of some interest I suppose: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/562312
<joeoshawa> one sec looking up xrandr
<jethrot> bazhang: Limewire != ubuntu-related
<BlueBomber7> USS_OHIO: Wiki it
<BlueBomber7> But everyone's right, this is way OT
<BlueBomber7> Milossh: You have a router?
<skutr3> bazhang: hello?>
<linuxpusher_> minimec, going to try e mailing jack. probably won't work
<ActionParsnip> USS_OHIO: gnutella is the network, limewire is a client for that network,
<Milossh> BlueBomber7: yep
<Milossh> BlueBomber7: please don't make me forward ports
<Fretta> any ideas on this iptables command http://pastie.org/1523783
<ActionParsnip> USS_OHIO: any client which can talk on the gnutella network is a gnutella client, limewire is one such client, as is frostwire, as is soulseek
<BlueBomber7> Milossh:  Are you just talking about setting up a LAN?  I don't know what you want to do.  Can you provide more information?
<USS_OHIO> ok, i just have tons of issues find torrent files, trying to avoid them at all cost
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> USS_OHIO, lets move on please
<Milossh> BlueBomber7: I want to connect to a specific computer on LAN via internet
<skutr3> can anyone help me please? my headphones dont work on ubuntu????????
<rww> Fretta: --sports, not --sport, I think.
<USS_OHIO> sorry i have abandonment issues
<USS_OHIO> :P
<BlueBomber7> Overcome them.
<skutr3> can anyone help me please? my headphones dont work on ubuntu????????
<bazhang> USS_OHIO, this is not the channel for it. lets move on please
<Blue1> skutr3: you've tried the usual things, like sound prefs?
<skutr3> Blue1: i dont understand them
<bazhang> skutr3, please dont repeat every five seconds
<Fretta> rww mm iptables v1.3.8: Unknown arg `--sports'
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: then you will need to setup port forwatrding in your router, so that when you connect from the outside world the traffic will be pushed through to the desire system
<Blue1> skutr3: private message ok?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | skutr3
<skutr3> ok
<ubottu> skutr3: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Blue1> okay that's what I would have said only it did it more concisely
<joeoshawa> but xrandr is only going to tell me the display resolutions ubuntu sees not what the screen is capable of i have checked and this tv has a native resolution of 1440x1080
<BlueBomber7> Milossh: If you want to PM me for some (limited) network help, feel free.
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: i believe you can add resolutions to xrandr
<Soraya_> how can i install a linux image generic so i can stop having this issues.,,,,http://pastebin.com/7ui0N4AD
<BlueBomber7> Milossh: Otherwise, if you have a specific question related to Ubuntu, please ask away publicly.
<mouse> I'm looking for conformation concerning the login screen.  Is it true in ubuntu 10.04 all you can change is the background and the logo?
<Milossh> thanks gusy
<Milossh> guys, even
<bazhang> joeoshawa, you card may not be able to handle both of those simulataneously, you can try via xrandr though
<Soraya_> i believe thats the rrot of my problem
<Milossh> I tried to avoid port forwarding
<linuxpusher_> Minimec, nope well i tried. back to lurking.
<ActionParsnip> mouse: correct
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Thank you.  Good to see you again.
<BlueBomber7> Milossh: I don't know what you want to do.  It may not require port forwarding at all, although I can't say I understand your aversion to it.
<ActionParsnip> mouse: and you :)
<ActionParsnip> mouse: I can give you a guide if you want, to change the screen
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Sure.  That sounds great.
<ssm2017> Blue1, i could find another mouse that is working, then i have pushed the wheel in all directions to try to get an answer and sudenly, the problem dissapeared, so it looks like it was a dust problem (than you for attention)
<ActionParsnip> mouse: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Fretta> any ideas iptables http://pastie.org/1523783 <-- error iptables v1.3.8: Unknown arg `--sport'
<Engrish> hello
<Blue1> ssm2017: ah kewl - glad you got it working
<ActionParsnip> mouse: remember, once you have changed the screen and logged back in there is ONE MORE command to run to complete the job
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Thank you.  Is this also the case for 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> mouse: yes, its the same GDM
<ActionParsnip> mouse: step 6 is the last step when all is done
<quantumtransfer> curious if anyone can give me some assist
<ActionParsnip> mouse: if you don't, every time you go to the login screen you will be bothered to change the wallpaper etc again and again
<jethrot> please help, i have a similar issue and cannot figure out how to fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1402699
<quantumtransfer> it seems like everyone is on a coffee break
<mouse> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu tweak is also useful for this.
<ActionParsnip> mouse: not used it, I can change what I need without an extra ap :)
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: what's your issue?
<mouse> ActionParsnip, And one less entry in your repositories too.
<ActionParsnip> mouse: i guess, not a huge saving but still a saving
<reason> hey i have a small issue when your ready
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: I am having this issue noted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593705 . I tried the solution found on post #16. This method doesn't work for me. Do you have any idea's? I am pretty new at this stuff..
<alter-ego> hey ever since i enabled virtulization in bios i noticed increased system hangs... when i look at system monitor   my cpu2 is stuck at 100% and my 4 fills up very quickly
<paq7512> is an lts version much better?
<linuxpusher_> reason, state the issue
<Blue1> paq7512: lts means that it is supported longer --
<paq7512> it is more stable or can having the latest version be as fine?
<iszak> So I searched for unity's PPA but it seems rather old, where can I get the latest version of unity?
<linuxpusher_> reason:state the issue
<reason> i'm trying to use exe files using wine but linux has blocked me saying its untrusted i've tried to change privliges but linux keeps unticking it how do i get around this
<Blue1> paq7512: it depends on what you want/need.  If you need stability then go with lts.  if you need a bleeding edge driver, then go with something newer.
<alter-ego> ever since i enabled Virtualization in bios my CPU2 is stuck at 100% anyone know how to fix this... its a quad core
<iszak> disable virtualization.
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: have you tested your RAM?
<iszak> supposedly anything > 4 cores doesn't really help
<alter-ego> so should i only run 1 cpu on my guest os then?
<DareDevil01> Does anybody knows how i change the grub 2 menu list, is not the same way as before that i needed to edit the menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: or boot to root recovery mode with network and get fully updated.
<alter-ego> its not running when my cpu2 is at 100% btw
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: what release is that?
<AbhijiT> !grub2 | DareDevil01 there is no menu.lst in grub2
<ubottu> DareDevil01 there is no menu.lst in grub2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<brandon420> how do i play .mkv?
<rww> iszak: in the development version of Ubuntu. There isn't a PPA backport of the latest version of Unity to maverick.
<AbhijiT> brandon420, install vlc
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: when i follow the directions located on post #16. @ the boot menu where it asks to boot from usb, boot to HD, memtest ect. it acts like it refreshes the screen but nothing else, when i go into help then press f6 it gives minor things to change but not what was mentioned in the post. after it boots and i get the same screen.
<AbhijiT> !restricted | brandon420
<DareDevil01> I need to edit the menu not actually repair it
<ubottu> brandon420: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DareDevil01> i just need to edit the menu
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: install w32codecs, mplayer and vlc and you should be able to play it
<DareDevil01> how do you do it in grub 2
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: yes, memory is fine.
<brandon420> thanks man
<iszak> rww, NOO D: so I need 11.04?
<AbhijiT> DareDevil01, yeah go to that docs see which file is there to edit go thro doc.
<kstar66> can someone please help me with installing a new theme? After I download it, I decompress the file, went into appearence and tried loadnig it from there... but it did not work.. its a metacity file.
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: ok did you try root recovery with network?
<rww> iszak: natty is the current development version of Ubuntu, and will become 10.04, yes.
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: also i checked the checksum of the image, it was also fine
<rww> 11.04 **
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: and what release is it?
<iszak> rww, how stable is 11.04?
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: 10.10
<rww> iszak: it isn't
<gunndawg> iszak, not real
<ActionParsnip> iszak: ask in #ubuntu+1
<iszak> come on, i'm sure it's stable.
<ActionParsnip> iszak: natty is offtopic here
<gunndawg> iszak, if your sure its stable then why ask ?
<iszak> alright, thanks.
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: i dont know by what you mean to try root recovery with network
<DareDevil01> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: hold shift at boot, select revovery then select root with network. You can now get updated in text mode
<kstar66> can someone please help me with installing a new theme? After I download it, I decompress the file, went into appearence and tried loadnig it from there... but it did not work.. its a metacity file.
<joeoshawa> xrandr --output TV --mode 1440x1080 comes back with a command list what am i doing wrong?
<jrib> kstar66: you load the tar.gz
<craigbass1976> I'm on a wicked slow connection, and the update manager keeps tirding (turding?) out on a particular package.  Can I skip it this time and then go get the package in a browser?
<kstar66> through terminal?
<jsec> kstar66: don't decompress the file. just go to appearance and install the tar.gz
<jrib> kstar66: no... through Appearance
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: ok i will try this. thank you.. i will be back
<Deemux> My ubuntu 10.04 running on my macbook wont start, i get a black page with initramfs ... does anybody know why?
<kstar66> 1 sec.
<linuxpusher_> reason: sorry losing internet connection.
<kstar66> thank you... that worked
<kstar66> really appreciate it.
<joeoshawa> i looked and they have ati and intel outputs but not nvidia
<reason> thats fine
<reason> any idea how i solve this problem?
<alter-ego> ever since i enabled virtualization my cpu2 outta 4 has been stuck at 100% anyone know how to fix this besides taking amd-v off?
<jethrot> hey folks, any hints on getting php5-curl and PDO to work on Ubuntu 10.04?
<SC-M> How to ByPass SUDO Password?
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: don't decomress the file, just go to the appearence app and click install
<ActionParsnip> SC-M: you don't
<chima> neeeeed help getting minecraft in namoroka
<SC-M> ActionParsnip: There's a way but i forget it
<philo> quick question , if my ssh remote connection broke down , does all proccess i launch throught it also die ?
<ActionParsnip> SC-M: its not supported nor advised
<Deemux> My ubuntu 10.04 running on my macbook wont start, i get a black page with BusyBox v1.13.3(Ubuntu …….) (initramfs) ... does anybody know why?
<ActionParsnip> philo: yes, unless you use screen
<chima> neeeeed help getting minecraft in namoroka
<philo> ActionParsnip:  is there anyway to make the process persistent ?
<chima> plz
<SnakeATWAR|Mr-X> hello :)
<Engrish> i got a question about raid
<SnakeATWAR|Mr-X> could someone please help me get samba to broadcast?
<BlueBomber7> Engrish: Go ahead.
<Nanoha> okay, so I'm trying this again.  I'm installed Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS on a second SATA 2TB hard drive.  It should complete in a few minutes.  I will see if I can boot my computer up using this new installation.  I guess one can not pull out a hard drive out of another computer and put it into another computer and expect it to boot up, huh?
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, i am typing ~$ xrandr --output TV --modes 1440x1080 and i get a command list how do i put in the custom resolution
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462484
<joeoshawa> according to the wiki that should work
<Engrish> if i crated a raid 1 set using Disk Utility...how do i ensure that if i do a fresh install the data on the Raid set don't get nuked
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: not sure, i know it can be done though. hunt round for examples
<SnakeATWAR|Mr-X> i've got folders shared in samba and can reach them via ip address but i'm not able to get samba to show up while browsing the workgroup
<joeoshawa> i have been i don't think it works with nvidia from what i am seeing there's no mention of it anywhere as to what to type
<mouse> chima, I might be able to help but what is namoroka?
<kstar66> how do you change the login theme?
<noisewaterphd> Nanoha: 've had luck getting linux to boot up in a new machine and recognize the new hardaware and configure itself appropriately. Never tried it with Ubuntu in particular though. Windows however fails horribly, youhave to do a new install
<twitch> philo: hit control+z or screen a process
<ActionParsnip> kstar66: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<chima> mouse: its firefox im on ubunto
<reason> so can anyone else tell me how i can set the execute tick box without linux unticking it on me, and on that note how i can bypass a lot of the security on this system example: if i want to access or copy this only root has access/right to.
<chima> ubuntu
<kstar66> thx
<AbhijiT> when will be libreoffice will get into repo of lucid?
<Sharpclaw> Hiya! Hey, I can't use Gpartition editor to make an allocated area of my hard drive to install Ubuntu on.
<Nanoha> noisewaterphd: hmm.  I thought it would work too, but...hence I'm having problems. LOL
<reason> if that makes sense
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: that did not work.
<chima> I went to the java website and it said I need an update
<chima> I downloaded a self extracting file
<philo> twitch: my computer will be off
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: the problem i am hasing is that i cannot find a play to put in the kernal args at the install boot
<chima> which is a .bin
<SnakeATWAR|Mr-X> is there someone online who can help me to get the samba service to broadcast to the workgroup? how do i set up an identity to broadcast?
<bazhang> chima, thats not how to get java
<ActionParsnip> quantumtransfer: if you are using wireless, I suggest you get a wired connection as wireless is trickier to setup in terminal
<chima> on the website it tells me to download it?
<mbvpixies78> I'm getting connection refused with rsync.  Where do I check for port 22 to be open and accepting SSH connections?
<bazhang> chima, thats not the correct way, what version of ubuntu you on
<Sharpclaw> Also, when I have a screen saver and I log out or suspend, it just shows my screensaver and I can't get out of it.
<OEP> I am stumped. Is there a package that's supposed to provide res.cls for latex? I thought it was texlive-latex-extra...
<alter-ego> ever since i enabled virtualization in bios my cpu2 (outta 4) has been stuck at 100% usage... is there a way to fix this without turning virtualization off?
<chima> bazhat maverick meerkat 10.10
<chima> bazhang maverick meerkat 10.10
<bazhang> chima, enable partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | chima
<ubottu> chima: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazhang> !java > chima
<ubottu> chima, please see my private message
<SC-M> How to ByPass SUDO Password?
<bazhang> SC-M, you dont
<bazhang> SC-M, stop asking for it
<SC-M> i'm tired of the sudo passwd
<quantumtransfer> actionparsnip: perhaps your not understanding.. i am running the live boot from usb and i cannot even get into the live desktop because i get a graphical glitch. the fix noted in the forums has a fix, but it does not work for me because there is not a place to put in kernel args with in the boot screen from the live usb. if there is that information is pertinent.
<alter-ego> ever since i enabled virtualization in bios my cpu2 (outta 4) has been stuck at 100% usage... is there a way to fix this without turning virtualization off?
<mouse> !java > mouse
<ubottu> mouse, please see my private message
<twitch> SC-M: then type "sudo su" and run everything as root ;)
<bazhang> twitch, dont recommend that here
<SnakeATWAR|Mr-X> can someone help me make samba visible on the windows network? i can access via ip but not via browsing
<noisewaterphd> SC-M: if you need to be working as superuser for some time you can just su to the root user for the session
<reason> fine..
<bazhang> noisewaterphd, twitch its sudo -i
<SC-M> aahh.. now i found
<noisewaterphd> SC-M: but as said, their is no way to just not require it, that would defeat the excellent nix security model
<Engrish> is there a way to retain data in a RAID if i do a fresh install?
<alter-ego> ever since i enabled virtualization in bios my cpu2 (outta 4) has been stuck at 100% usage... is there a way to fix this without turning virtualization off?
<Hornet> I have an issue with an ntfs drive not properly auto-mounting at start, despite a manual entry in fstab to load it, namely: UUID=# /media/ntfs_storage ntfs detaults,user,exec,rw 0 0
<SC-M> sudo visudo then (userID) ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL , ex: r00tzero ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Hornet> any ideas as to why it won't mount at startup?
<Hornet> the 'old' UUID entry appears in the 'places' list and mounts when clicked
<noob_> Hey, I know there are ways to edit keyboard shortcuts, but is there any way to edit the keys themselves? Like have A be B?
<quantumtransfer> Is there away to perform a special setup when installing ubuntu from usb, is there a way to input kernel args some where in the boot screen ?
<linuxpusher> Anyone know if Crossover and Wine are compatible?
<Hornet> noob_, look into xmodmap
<noisewaterphd> noob_: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/31/changing-the-system-keyboard-mapping-on-ubuntu-dvorak-vs-qwerty/
<alter-ego> ever since i enabled virtualization in bios my cpu2 (outta 4) has been stuck at 100% usage... is there a way to fix this without turning virtualization off?
<AbhijiT> !repeat | alter-ego
<ubottu> alter-ego: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mouse> Hornet, I feel silly saying this but you misspelled defaults.  Could that be it?
<SC-M> what is: Ubuntu-based OS ?
<alter-ego> i have been searching
<noob_> Alright thanks
<alter-ego> and i have been in here for hrs
<Hornet> mouse, I mistyped it on here, that wasn't a copy/paste
<mouse> Hornet, Ah.
<Snake|Mr-X> can someone please help me make my samba service visible on windows?
<Hornet> futher info: the 'ntfs_storage' entry appears in the 'places' list, but complains about it being already mounted when clicked, even though it isn't (even as the UUID one)
<SC-M> what is different between ubuntu and ubuntu-based dist?
<Hornet> SC-M, it's what it says on the tin tbh
<bazhang> SC-M, one is on topic here
<AbhijiT> SC-M, distrowatch.org
<AbhijiT> bazhang, :D
<SC-M> cool
<chima> bazhang my shell doesnt want to copy and past certain things
<bazhang> SC-M, lets move chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SC-M> how to install unity in ubuntu?
<SC-M> -ubuntudesktop-
<bazhang> chima, enable partner repo first
<chima> im trying to copy the text that ubottu gave me from "Copy text" but its not letting me
<brandon420> can anyone help me with cairo dock?
<Deemux> my ubuntu 10.04.1 wont start, i get a black page with BusyBox v1.13.3(Ubuntu …….) (initramfs) any body had this problem or know how to fix it?
<Mindkontrol> hello everyone
<chima> sorry man
<bazhang> chima, whats the exact error
<Mindkontrol> does anyone here use tor or sasl to connect to irc?
<Snake|Mr-X> I can see the server visible on the workgroup from the same computer but windows in not able to see it
<bazhang> Mindkontrol, best ask in #freenode about that
<Snake|Mr-X> is not able*
<chima> ok forget the copy and paste. i get command not found
<Hornet> anyone have any ideas on my mount issue?
<bazhang> chima, then you are likely putting in the wrong command ie spelled something wrong
<BlueBomber7> Hornet: I never caught it.  Repeating yourself (infrequently!) helps better than a "how 'bout now, guys?" ;)
<Frank_Ec> provide help in Spanish
<bazhang> Frank_Ec, in #ubuntu-es
<Hornet> BlueBomber7, that would mean re-spamming everything, check your scrollback
<mouse> Hornet, My only ideas are about the options.  Have you tried with different options or are you experienced enough with each one to rule it out?
<Deemux> my ubuntu 10.04.1 wont start, i get a black page with BusyBox v1.13.3(Ubuntu …….) (initramfs) any body had this problem or know how to fix it?
<craigbass1976> I was just in here (at someone else's house) and had to leave, so if anyone answered me earlier, I apologize for asking again...  A friend is on a slow connection, and the jre download keeps conking out.  Can I download it some other way and bring it to her computer on a thumb drive?
<BlueBomber7> Hornet, you send a message either way, no?  Might as well be more specific.
<Hornet> well, those options should work for ntfs, and 'auto' is implicit
<linuxpusher> !sp | Frank_Ec
<chima> bazhang I cant get the code that ubottu gave me into terminal. ive tried right click cntrl +c but nothing
<Hornet> BlueBomber7, would be 3/4 messages to set out all the info again
<craigbass1976> Deemux, can you Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get to a terminal?
<dzup2>                                        
<BlueBomber7> linuxpusher: He left already...
<rww> \
<rww> \
<rww> rf
<Deemux> no i cant tried that.
<FloodBot2> rww: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> sorry, dropped keyboard
<bazhang> chima, try typing it out
<Hornet> "I have an issue with an ntfs drive not properly auto-mounting at start, despite a manual entry in fstab to load it, namely: UUID=# /media/ntfs_storage ntfs detaults,user,exec,rw 0 0"
<zab> 有人在吗？
<craigbass1976> Deemux, Ugh... can oyu boot to a live cd and look at logs?
<Hornet> futher info: the 'ntfs_storage' entry appears in the 'places' list, but complains about it being already mounted when clicked, even though it isn't (even as the UUID one)
<bazhang> zab, english here
<Hornet> BlueBomber7 ^
<bazhang> zab, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<linuxpusher> BlueBomber7, time 4 me to go intermittent_ internet
<zab> ok
<Deemux> craigbass1976: i am on a live cd right now how do i see the logs?
<BlueBomber7> Hornet: Did you manage to deduce if it's a nautilus problem or not?
<Hornet> BlueBomber7, no idea tbh
<BlueBomber7> Hornet: (I'm assuming you use nautilus for some reason :-D )
<Engrish> anyone else have problem using Dlink wireless cards?
<Hornet> (and I do use it yes)
<mouse> Hornet, I have a manual entry in fstab for a ntfs parition too.  I can send it in a private message if you think it will help.
<Hornet> please do mouse
<chima> bazhang  is there anything wrong with this?
<chima> bazhang  is there anything wrong with this? sudo add-apt-repository"deb http://archive.canonical.com/$(lsb_release-sc)partner"
<brandon420> someone wanna help me get cairo dock working correctly?
<Hornet> when clicking on the 'places' entry for the mount point, I get an exclusive mout warning, despite it _not_ being mounted automatically (otherwise I'd not be trying this....)
<gunndawg> brandon420, whats the matter with it ?
<brandon420> i only have the basic theme
<Deemux> craigbass1976, i am on a live cd right now how do i see the logs?
<BlueBomber7> Hornet: Did the output of
<BlueBomber7> $ mount
<BlueBomber7> help you determine anything yet?
<bazhang> chima, you need a space there
<brandon420> gunndawg,  i only have the default theme
<Hornet> BlueBomber7, nothing useful no
<gunndawg> brandon420 read the docs. and it should tell you about themes
<Space-Duck> After I mount a FTP, can I create some kind of shortcut to automount it later? (The real problem is I have a few FTPs and cant remember the passwords for all of them)
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" chima
<chima> bazhang it worked
<chima> i got return $
<bazhang> chima, now update sources.list then install the java
<KM0201> bazhang: whats the $ trigger?
<skilz> what device is a ps2 keyboard usually? something like /dev/ps2 ?
<KM0201> (not disputing what you're saying, never saw it done that way)
<bazhang> KM0201, pardon?
<Hornet> BlueBomber7, now I can see it as /dev/sdd1 /media/uuid - but that's only after I mounted it by clicking on the menu (which _didn't_ work for the ntfs_storage option, which was allegedly already mounted)
<KM0201> bazhang: in the line you gave him, you put a $ right before the ( )
<bazhang> KM0201, partner repo one? !partner
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> i'd just never saw it added like that.
<craigbass1976> Deemux, mount up the / of your installed ubuntu (I usually just put it in /mnt)  so sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bazhang> check with /msg ubottu :)
<skilz> would  Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2
<skilz>  be my keyboard?
<craigbass1976> Deemux, so long as /dev/sda1 is your root partition.  Then the logs would be in /mnt/var/log/
<Frank_Ec> how I can configure the Anope alises 1.8.5?
<juniour> hi
<kstar66> how do you add those prefab bootup screen themes from the gnome site?? there has to be an easier way then premier.. copying the image over another theme.
<dsnyders> HI all!  In vi, how do I put the search string into the replace string.  I want to prefix all lines starting with a number with a word. eg: 1e05 The Rooster becomes Season1e05 The Rooster.
<juniour>  kstar66 you wanna to change theme of login screen at boot up
<kstar66> yes
<guspur> hi all how to import my key in launchpad
<Frank_Ec> how I can configure the Anope alises 1.8.5?
<kstar66> i downloaded the theme I like.
<juniour>  kstar66 have you tried ubuntu tweak
<craigbass1976> A friend is on a slow connection, and the jre download keeps conking out.  Can I download it some other way and bring it to her computer on a thumb drive?
<kstar66> used premier.. But premier only allows me to pick from a selection.
<kstar66> not use my own.
<bazhang> juniour, please do not recommend that here
<chima> bazhand i updated sources.list with sudo apt-get update
<chima> bazhang
<bazhang> chima, fine
<bazhang> chima, now install java
<Deemux> craigbass1976, i got: mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt busy
<juniour>  bazhang why not?
<kstar66> i really dont care.. I just want someone to assist me.
<bazhang> juniour, its not supported here, and breaks things. Please don't
<OEP> Anyone know the correct latex package for res.cls? Tried texlive-latex-extra but I don't think that did it.
<craigbass1976> Deemux, just type mount and what are the last couple of entries?
<kstar66> how can I install a theme..onto premier. I just downloaded..
<kenyabob> Is this the biggest room on freenode?
<chima> from update manager?
<bazhang> kenyabob, yes
<juniour>  bazhang it supports i am using it
<mouse> bazhang, I use ubuntu tweak.  Do you suggest I stop?
<chima> bazhang i mean software center?
<bazhang> juniour, its not supported here. Please lets move on
<juniour>  bazhang dude i am using it
<kstar66> junior.. how do I use that program to install the theme?
<mouse> juniour, He means this support channel doesn't troubleshoot it.
<kstar66> but if junior is recommending it.. and he can help me..
<kstar66> why not
<kstar66> the #1 goal is to assist/help right?
<bazhang> kstar66, its not supported here, and when it breaks things you are out of luck.
<Deemux> craigbass1976, binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt..... and gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse....
<sriram_> hi
<bazhang> !java | chima please read this
<ubottu> chima please read this: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<juniour>  kstar66 you can download ubuntu tweak from ubuntu software center
<sriram_> anyone tell how to disable user login prompt fom showing users list
<bazhang> juniour, thats not true
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! I need help with my iPod Touch 4G iOs 4.2, Ubuntu doesn't recognizes it. I followed this steps (http://www.viviendolinux.com/en/installation-impossible/linux-and-the-ipod-touch-4g.html) and now it doesn't recognizes it.
<craigbass1976> Deemux, no /dev/sda2 anywhere?
<KM0201> juniour: ubuntu tweak really isn't a great idea.. you probably don't remember back in the day the mess that "automatix" caused.
<kstar66> i have tweak..
<kstar66> im asking how I use it to solve my issue.
<craigbass1976> sriram, I've actually been wondering that myself... this new way is like windows
<juniour>  bazhang it true i think u tyr u cna find there
<bazhang> kstar66, you dont
<kstar66> of installing the theme I downloaded from gnome.
 * KM0201 imagines bazhang's remembers the automatix disasters
<joeoshawa> xrandr doesn't work with multi diplays and nvidia so i cannot change the resolution that way
<mouse> If I have ubuntu tweak should I stop using it?
<kstar66> this is out of control..
<kstar66> lol
<sriram_> craig , i see
<KM0201> mouse: ubuntu tweak does things that really you should be able to do w/o a 3rd party tool.. none of it is horribly complex w/o automatix
<kstar66> alls I want to know is how to use anything.. including tweak.. to install my new boot up theme.
<chima> bazhang i enabled lucid right?was that the partner package?
<KM0201> *tweak
<Deemux> craigbass1976, nop /dev/sda2 is not there
<mouse> I'm more worried about my machine's security than having a discussion over the usefulness of tweak.
<bazhang> chima, you're on maverick so no
<kstar66> ill do it with out tweak... someone just tell m.e
<doobien> JoseeAntonioR, you can use rhythmbox and drag music and vid into your ipod
<chima> o ya
<jsec> TWEAK = NO GOOD. nuff said.
<jsec> !caps | jsec
<ubottu> jsec, please see my private message
<m_fulder> hm why can't I still reach my external IP (by IP or DN) when Im in LAN? when beeing outside I can reach it just fine but not in LAN any ideas why?
<kstar66> how do you install a newly downloaded theme for boot up using premier
<JoseeAntonioR> doobien But it doesn't recognizes it. If it did, I wouldn't be here
<KM0201> mouse: usually when you "upgrade" is when those third-party tools(automatix, tweak, envy, etc..) rear their ugly head.
<KM0201> whatever happened to automatix?
<mouse> kstar66, http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<doobien> doesn't mount when plugging in you mean?
<Thales> mouse, why you should stop using it?
<mouse> KM0201, And those updates do more harm than good right?  Is it intentional or just bad writing?
<rww> KM0201: automatix got discontinued and regurgitated as ultamatix, which is still being developed and still crap.
<Deemux> craigbass1976, do u think there is a way i can access my files from the live cd?
<KM0201> rww: yeah, i was just googling that.
<JoseeAntonioR> doobien Yes. I've followed this steps (http://a.joj.me/1G) and when I've finished problems started. Any idea of how to revert them?
<craigbass1976> Deemux, hrmmmm  But it's busy when you try to mount it....  Yes, I totally think you can get at them from the livecd
<rww> KM0201: and ultamatix is part of Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, which is one of the reasons the name of Ultimate Edition is hilarious.
<KM0201> mouse, the updates (if they are ubuntu updates) are fine, what usually happens(or at least what would happen w/ envy and automatix) is it would pull in its own updates also, and almost ALWAYS break an upgrade
<craigbass1976> Deemux, did you try mounting sda1?
<KM0201> rww: thats just sad...lol
<doobien> JoseeAntonioR, sorry, my 4gs worked from the start without any changes made
<chima> bazhang the java website says I dont have the latest version but terminal does
<mouse> KM0201, I disabled the new repository once I got tweak out of fear of the updates.
<ubun> My labtop's wireless is disabled... i found that this might be common... can any one help me enable it..?
<KM0201> mouse: that's probably smart.
<bazhang> chima, you dont need to worry about the java website, you are installing from repos, not there
<Deemux> craigbass1976, sda1 gives me mount:wrong fs type, bad option ...
<bazhang> chima, try checking in package manager now for java packages to install
<mouse> KM0201, Yeah I'm real wary of what repositories I add.
<KM0201> mouse: you'll probably be ok in that instance.. but really, tweak does nothing, that 5min of googling won't give you the answer, w/o googling
<KM0201> mouse: sorry, w/o tweak
<craigbass1976> Deemux, sudo fdisk /dev/sda  When you get to Command (m for help):  type a lowercase p and hit enter.
<chima> bazhang synaptic package manager? what do I search?
 * pragma_ ops itself.
 * pragma_ deops itself.
<mouse> KM0201, I agree.  I just like thinking I can change my loginscreen without having to logout since I'm usually multitasking.
<bazhang> chima, java
<chasis> hello, i need a software that can add blur to a part of a video
<joeoshawa> whatever you want to do if ubuntu doesn't do it already you can make ubuntu do it if you google search enough
<craigbass1976> Deemux, oh, forget it.  If you're already there, hit q to quit.
<mouse> Then again it's not worth risking the death of my machine over it.  I think I'll remove it.
<joeoshawa> for instance changing the login theme
<Deemux> craigbass1976, yes i got something
<KM0201> mouse: death is probably a little extreme, but i would remove it.
<chima> bazhang there are atlease 50 packages. should I chose all?
<craigbass1976> ANYONE!  How to you tell what the filesystem type is on a given partition?  I forgot and told Deemux to fdisk and see, but that only says Linux, not ext3, 4, etc
<AbhijiT> fisk -l
<bazhang> chima, please re-read the bot link, the part about  sun-java6- packages
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, my PC crashed
<v0lksman> any good gui pdf editor/compressor/merging apps?
<sriram_> <craigbass1976>, best way check /etc/fstab
<Axlin> craigbass1976: df -T
<joeoshawa> when they took sun java off ubuntu i hated it took me 10 seconds to start figuring out how to change it back
<AbhijiT> craigbass1976, sudo fdisk -b 512 -l /dev/sda
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a problem, my PC don't recognizes my iPod Touch 4G iOS 4.2 since i have followed this steps (http://a.joj.me/1G)... Any idea on how to revert them?
<joeoshawa> so many things require sun java to work
<rww> not really
<craigbass1976> Axlin, how do you tell df to check a particular partition?  Does that only work on mounted partitons?
<mouse> Since we were talking about repositories would there be in harm in the google chrome repositories or can it be trusted?
<craigbass1976> Deemux, what's df -T say?
<joeoshawa> rww not really what who are you responding too
<rww> mouse: do you trust Google?
<craigbass1976> mouse, it's google.  Of course it can't be trusted,
<Axlin> craigbass1976: just list the partition at the end. e.g., df -T /dev/sda1
<rww> joeoshawa: okay
<KM0201> joeoshawa: google info is "typically" safe... "Trust but verify"
<chima> is doesnt really tell me what to do after I use the repo bazhang
<craigbass1976> Axlin, Ahh ok.  I needed to preface it with sudo
<mouse> rww, craigbass1976, That's been my thinking too but it never hurts to be sure.
<akhyariz> v0lksman: use pdftk, it's esay command line
<craigbass1976> Deemux, sudo df -t /dev/sda1
<bazhang> chima, did you search for the sun-java6- packages yet?
<v0lksman> akhyariz, it doesn't seem to want to compress the pdfs I'm throwing at it..
<mouse> They are still interested in making money after all.
<Axlin> really? sorry i missed that then
<craigbass1976> mouse, the more I watch, the more I wonder if they're worse than MS... but that's offtopic.  :)
<joeoshawa> I didn't ask about google but thanks KM0201  good advice i always do
<joeoshawa> rww i was asking who you were saying not really to
<mouse> craigbass1976, WORSE than MS?  Is such a thing possible?
<joeoshawa> i still am wondering
<Deemux> craigbass1976, i got no file system processed
<rww> joeoshawa: interesting.
<akhyariz> v0lksman: oh, i use pdftk to cut or merge pdf pages
<craigbass1976> Deemux, meh?
<craigbass1976> Anyone else?
<craigbass1976> brb
<chima> bazhang ya and I chose two packages to update
<v0lksman> akhyariz, yeah it did a good job merging but the pdfs I'm feeding it are uncompressed from inkscape...they should be much smaller
<bazhang> chima, ok, then install them
<Deemux> craigbass1976, u said u know how to get my files from a live cd?
<kids> hi
<akhyariz> v0lksman: sorry, i have no suggestion for that
<v0lksman> akhyariz, thanks anyways! :)
<chima> bazhang there was an option to download only but I left it unticked. do I still have to manually install?
<kids> hey guys. i'm new so could you tell me about this place?
<Deemux> anybody know how to access files on your computer from a live cd?
<joeoshawa> Deemux, anyone can if they are at your computer unless you encrypt your home folder
<bazhang> chima, in the package manager?
<bazhang> kids its ubuntu support channel
<kids> whats that?
<bazhang> kids, an Operating system www.ubuntu.com
<chima> bazhang ya
<Deemux> joeoshawa, how do u do it?
<kids> oh
<kids> um
<bazhang> chima, then close your browser and restart it
<kids> so do we just chat?
<joeoshawa> Deemux, put the cd in mount the drive copy files done
<bazhang> kids in #ubuntu-offtopic here is support only
<rww> kids: #ubuntu is for asking Ubuntu support questions. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat.
<joeoshawa> Deemux, all it takes is a reboot
<kids> oh
<joeoshawa> rww how to use ubuntu live cd to access files is a ubuntu support topic
<Deemux> joeoshawa, i am having truble mounting the drive
<gangdrama> cAN i INSTALL INTERNET DOWNLOAD MANAGER? PLS HELP
<joeoshawa> sometimes reqired
<kids> gtg
<bazhang> gangdrama, no caps please
<joeoshawa> whats the trouble
<kids> see ya
<rww> joeoshawa: Congratulations. Not sure what that has to do with anything I said, but still.
<jethrot> Is anyone here ON THE UBUNTU TEAM
<KM0201> gangdrama: i'm not aware of an internet download manager for Ubuntu... but i guess there could be one
<bazhang> jethrot, for what
<KM0201> !away > genii-around
<ubottu> genii-around, please see my private message
<gangdrama> Sorry dude, can I install Internet download manager on ubuntu 10.10 ???
<rww> joeoshawa: oh. "kids" there was someone's nick.
<bazhang> gangdrama, what is that
<genii-around> KM0201: I'm aware, thanks
<KM0201> gangdrama: i'm not sure if it has a linux version or not
<joeoshawa> oh sorry lol
<joeoshawa> strange nick
<Deemux> joeoshawa, when i go to places and click on Filesystem it wont mount
<gangdrama> Does it have a version on mac os ?
<bazhang> gangdrama, what does that have to do with ubuntu
<KM0201> gangdrama: whether it has a mac versio is irrelevant
<joeoshawa> Deemux, what error does it give or does it give one
<sacarlson> gangdrama: there is a download manager inside firefox and most other browsers
<gangdrama> ok
<joeoshawa> Deemux, it is your computer and your files your trying to access correct
<kstar66> where can I get GDM? gnome display manager? I dont have a login window under admins.
<KM0201> !info multiget | gangdrama i think this is what you want
<joeoshawa> Deemux, i would hate to be responsible for helping invade someones property
<ubottu> gangdrama: multiget (source: multiget): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3 (maverick), package size 428 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<joeoshawa> and privacy
<Deemux> joeoshawa, it says, Unable to mount Filesystem  D Bus error org.gtk.... an operation is already pending
<jorg1> Hey there, just started using the terminator console and was wondering, is there a way to start the terminal in fullscreen and four splits?
<kienai|gao> can anyone help me with bind9?
<kstar66> where can I get GDM? gnome display manager? I
<Deemux> joeoshawa, and it is my own computer
<joeoshawa> Deemux, what else have you started or commands did you use
<gangdrama> KM0201 thank you very much, downloading now
<joeoshawa> are you  mounting another drive or something
<Deemux> joeoshawa, no other commands just this
<KM0201> gangdrama: np.. i've never used it, but it looks like what you want
<bazhang> kienai|gao, try #bind
<gangdrama> ok anyway, thanks bro
<Deemux> joeoshawa, been doing this for over an hour
<joeoshawa> strange
<joeoshawa> anyone have any idea why he would get that error i never have
<gangdrama> CAN I INSTALL REAL PLAYER ON LINUX?
<jsec> !caps | gangdrama
<ubottu> gangdrama: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> gangdrama, mplayer can handle most of that
<nmvictor> Right  now Ican not establish a wireless adhoc network, I want to reset everything about my networ settings, how easily can I do this?
<jsec> gangdrama, yes
<gangdrama> THANKS BUDDIES !
<joeoshawa> actually i find there are much better native linux players then real player
<Engrish> i'm trying to decompress a bz2 file but bzip2 say it's not a bz2 file?
<bazhang> Engrish, whats the file
<wildbat> Deemux: may be you can try mounting the drive with command line ?
<Engrish> Ralink's wireless card driver
<bazhang> Engrish, which card
<Engrish> WMP600N
<gangdrama> Ever you heard of bugmenot?
<diego_> how can i get compiz at Kubuntu start?
<Engrish> it's linksys brand but Ralink chip
<Deemux> wildbat, how do u do that?
<Nanoha> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
<bazhang> Engrish, which chipset please
<JoseeAntonioR> Anyone here knows how to revert this? http://a.joj.me/1G Now my PC doesn't recognizes my iPod Touch 4G iOS 4.2
<Engrish> RT2860
<Nanoha> I  installed a brand new installation of 10.04.1. LTS on a brand new 2TB hard drive.
<sherorox> guys I think my Sun Java is broken
<Nanoha> the install was sucessful but... I can not get past "Loading Operating System..."!
<Nanoha> (after reboot)
<wildbat> Deemux: what you are trying to mount btw?
<KirkMcDonald> Nanoha: Are there multiple hard drives in the system?
<Nanoha> not right now
<Deemux> wildbat: sda2
<kstar66> my login window wont let me unlock it? any suggestions?
<JoseeAntonioR> Anyone here knows how to mount manually an iPod Touch 4G iOS 4.2 on Maverick?
<KirkMcDonald> Nanoha: Did you install Grub? :-)
<joeoshawa> Deemux, did it mount the drive anyway is it in the places menu
<Nanoha> I just follwed the installation wizard
<joeoshawa> i found a bug where you get that error and it mounts anyway
<KirkMcDonald> Hmm. I'm not sure, then.
<joeoshawa> someone reported it
<sherorox> can someone help me fix my SunJava?
<Deemux> joeoshawa, it is but it wont mount
<Nanoha> anyway, wouldn't I be getting "Missing Operating System" or something like that without Grub?
<joeoshawa> if its in the places menu just click on it
<joeoshawa> should open
<bazhang> sherorox, fix? where was it installed from?
<ray24> how do you filter out weirdoes on ubuntu
<KirkMcDonald> Nanoha: It would probably depend on your particular BIOS.
<Deemux> i get the error unable to mount Filesystem
<wildbat> Deemux: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<bazhang> ray24, pardon?
<Nanoha> If I turn off all of my drives in BIOS, I get missing operatin system
<KirkMcDonald> I see.
<joeoshawa> ray24, exit chat lol
<ray24> but i want to chat to normal people
<joeoshawa> Nanoha, umm yeah
<joeoshawa> one would think
<sherorox> I went on the Ubuntu website and it gave me alot of things to install among them Sun java bazhang
<bazhang> ray24, this is ubuntu support chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Nanoha> I'm thinking I am not going to be buying another Gigabyte motherboard ever again.
<linoge> hi, what's the gnome-ruby library for ruby1.9.1?
<Engrish> bazhang...never i'm stupid...didn't set WLCD to wlan1
<bazhang> sherorox, and what part is broken ie what error messages etc
<Engrish> *nevermind
<sherorox> I know I have it because when I run java -version it spits it out bazhang
<sherorox> ok well for example things do not look normal
<KirkMcDonald> Nanoha: In reading the scrollback some more, my first impulse is to blame the change in hardware.
<sherorox> bazhang the irc chat is a tab not a pop out window
<Nanoha> not this time. LOL
<sherorox> bazhang .jars do not open up properly
<Nanoha> this was a brand new hard drive, empty.  installed with the current hardwear
<KirkMcDonald> Oh, okay.
<sherorox> bazhang ie .jar open up with files and folders
<bazhang> sherorox, sounds like an irc2go issue not java
<joeoshawa> Nanoha, why i love gigabyte dual bios and well built
<juk> hi, im feeding sqlite huge sql file, and want to see progress on which line it's now goes, would be nice
<sherorox> no I tried irc before and this is not correct
<KirkMcDonald> Nanoha: Can you get a shell from the install CD?
<bazhang> sherorox, any actual error messages?
<Nanoha> they might be built well, but I've been banging my head against a brick wall for the past day and a half now
<joeoshawa> whats the problem
<KirkMcDonald> Nanoha: Then can you mount the boot partition on the hard drive from that shell?
<nmvictor> does AMD64 ubuntu run on intel64 machine? When I select 64bit in the download section I the AMD64 version is downloaded by default
<Nanoha> I can load GRML froma  CD and drop to a shell, and see the contents of the hard drive
<KirkMcDonald> Okay.
<rww> nmvictor: yes
<bazhang> nmvictor, yep
<sherorox> bazhang. There is no actual error message or evidence of it not working, however, I am not able to open any jars
<Deemux> wildbat: it just hangs there, is it supposed to take a while?
<nmvictor> bazhang, rww , thanks all
<sherorox> I do not have the OpenJDK because that can interfere with some programs that I have
<wildbat> Deemux:  shouldn't be to long ~
<sherorox> bazhang, I want to stick with the default Sun Java
<nmvictor> bazhang, is their a chance for the 32bit to run on a 64bit machine?
<joeoshawa> Nanoha, i hate to say it but ubuntu not loading is a ubuntu problem not a motherboard problem
<joeoshawa> unless motherboard is fried
<wildbat> Deemux: what kind of partition it is ?
<rww> nmvictor: yes, it'll run fine.
<bazhang> nmvictor, sure. how much ram you have
<joeoshawa> i cannot install ubuntu 10.04 it will not see my hdd
<joeoshawa> dunno why
<LinuxAmt> I have a problem using windows (exe) in wine: ERROR MESSAGE: Blocked not marked as executable.  i Tried to click the execute tab within permissions in properties menu but linux keeps unticking it how do i resolve this problem?
<joeoshawa> but 9.10 does and 10.10
<bazhang> corrupt iso bad burn joeoshawa
<Deemux> wildbat: it is on my laptop, and ubuntu is the only parition
<Nanoha> but..... the first hard drive I had booted just fine in my old system>..?
<joeoshawa> nope works on every other computer but a dell 2400 which is a well known issue
<juk> is there any util like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/561743/
<joeoshawa> tried three iso's all verified all burnt
<wildbat> Deemux: may be you need a fsck ? is the sda1 working?
<bazhang> joeoshawa, then check the bootoptions or try alternate installer
<joeoshawa> used ubuntu 10.10 all good
<nmvictor> bazhang, ream, 2GB. However, I tried that last night with my shipped 32bit ubuntu  and it could'nt load past the  splash screen so i guessed it was incompatible
<joeoshawa> no problem
<joeoshawa> just the 10.04 installer
<joeoshawa> strange no
<joeoshawa> oh well
<Deemux> wildbat: i am restarting, i will try that when its up
<andres_> hey guys is it xchat a good irc client?
<joeoshawa> andres_, yes
<Cpt_Zyph> guys i need some help with better available wifi details. im trouble shooting some of my office buildings and i figured a good test would be to check out my networks in the trouble areas.. via my laptop
<bazhang> andres_, sure, try that, irssi weechat quassel decide what is best for you
<Cpt_Zyph> i was hoping to just walk into some of the buildings and see / verify that the channels were correct as well as were it might be weak... how ever in my wifi network manager it just shows some bars and the name nothing more.. is there such a tool i can run ?
<joeoshawa> unfortunately no client seems to support cut and paste
<joeoshawa> annoying really
<bazhang> joeoshawa, irc client?
<joeoshawa> yes
<joeoshawa> tried a bunch
<DaGeek247> andres_  yes.
<bazhang> sure they do
<andres_> i was in an other server recently but i wasnt able to join into different channels
<joeoshawa> which ones
<bazhang> joeoshawa, which one are you using now
<joeoshawa> i can paste in but not cut and pastte what you say into say a browser
<ubun_> does anyone know how to enable wireless on a labtop...?
<bazhang> !wifi | ubun_
<ubottu> ubun_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<juk> !register | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> ubun_, please have a read of that ^
<andres_> check on the top pannel ubun_
<sacarlson> juk: looks like standard input to file so  cat > filename.txt   might be about the same
<bazhang> joeoshawa, which client
<joeoshawa> xchat
<andres_> ubottu,  not this server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> joeoshawa, it works perfectly
<joeoshawa> not for me
<Cpt_Zyph> i was looking at wicd but i guess it requires replacing the network manager all togather..
<andres_> i was logged in into hispano
<joeoshawa> installed from repos
<ubun_> k ill look at that now
<bazhang> joeoshawa, what are you doing then to copy paste
<joeoshawa> newest client i checked
<juk> sacarlson: no, i need to see progress
<joeoshawa> highlight right click
<joeoshawa> same as every app
<andres_> i used command /j channel but it didnt go through
<joeoshawa> every program i ever used
<juk> sacarlson: file quite huge and sqlite is slow
<bazhang> joeoshawa, higlight then middle click
<wildbat> Cpt_Zyph: airodump may be
<LinuxAmt> hey andres did you use # on the channel name eg /j #mine
<joeoshawa> now sorry but that is stupid why would you do that when every program i ever used uses right click in some way
<Cpt_Zyph> wildbat can it run side by side with the network manager?
<joeoshawa> on any os
<CryonicCore_Ubun> hmm
<bazhang> joeoshawa, that is the way to do it in xchat
<joeoshawa> still stupid
<bazhang> joeoshawa, so file a bug
<wildbat> yea it is cli based ~ you can get it from aircrack package
<Cpt_Zyph> wildbat is that a packet sniffer?
<andres_> um
<sacarlson> juk: I don't see any progress printed in the program,  but you could add another pipe that showed progress if needed
<r007> .
<wildbat> yea ;p but it do show you all channels and signal strenght, Cpt_Zyph
<andres_> LinuxAmt,
<juk> sacarlson: it's ok, i think it does it
<andres_> let me see
<Cpt_Zyph> wildbat thakn ya sir ill have to read up on this tool .. thx for the direction
<LinuxAmt> did it work andres_?
<hilarie> How would I run Game Conquerer in gksudo mode? it has 2 names?
<hilarie> would it be gksudo Game_Conquerer?
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: running a game with gksudo? are you sure?
<KB1JWQ> hilarie: Probably, try it and see.
<andres_> LinuxAmt,  yes dude.. i thought commands work same here
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: you need to escape the space with a \ character
<hilarie> @actionparsnip its a game cheat program, it edits memory, thus it needs admin powers
<sacarlson> juk: if you want to add progress in the future the command pv might work http://linux.die.net/man/1/pv
<ljsoftnet> when i xrandr command can i increase the given Maximum?
<hilarie> so gksudo game\conquerer?
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: Game\ Conquerer
<species> in bash you can also use double quotes
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: remember case sensitivity
<hilarie> kk
<LinuxAmt> So has anyone got an answer to my problem? with the whole not bening able to make an exe program executible?
<species> double quotes work with tab completion as well
<Deemux> did anybody ever had this problem: when u restart ubuntu it hangs on BusyBox v1.13.3(Ubuntu …….) initramfs ...
<species> gksudo "Game<space><tab>
<r007> hilarie if it has a space in the name you need to use " " or \
<DaGeek247> hilarie, just type in "game conqueror" and look at the suggestions.
<Cpt_Zyph> wildbat thats a crazy looking tool..
<andres_> LinuxAmt,  what are u trying to do?
<juk> sacarlson: thanks, i was looking for it, forgot name, search came up with crappy bar and dbar
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/
<r007>  LinuxAmt chmod +x program.exe not work?
<LinuxAmt> tring to install a windows exe with wine but linux says it's blocked because it is not marked as exicutible, i tried to sole the problem by going to permmitions and clicking the tab but linux keeps unticking it
<LinuxAmt> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxAmt: try:  wine /path/to/filename.exe
<r007>  LinuxAmt chmod +x program.exe
<LinuxAmt> okay let me give it a go
<r007>  LinuxAmt make that sudo chmod +x program.exe
<LinuxAmt> k
<kandinski> for some reason, my 10.4 won't upgrade to 10.10. Can I force that_
<bazhang> kandinski, whats the error
<bazhang> kandinski, pastebin if more than a line
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | kandinski
<Deemux> ActionParsnip: i saw that didnt work 4 me, did this happen to u?
<ubottu> kandinski: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<juk> sacarlson: i need bookmark them, too often notice awesome util and then forget after time
<joeoshawa> kancerman, you might want to stick with 10.04 if it works for you since its and lts
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: not personally, i've seen it a lot though
<bazhang> joeoshawa, you mean kandinski
<kandinski> bazhang: it's an alert window, let me do it again and paste the screenshot somewhere
<joeoshawa> yeah sorry
<kandinski> joeoshawa: I need to upgrade to try some ppas
<bazhang> kandinski, in terminal?
<joeoshawa> ahh
<joeoshawa> cool
<joeoshawa> just a thought
<sacarlson> juk: by the time you bookmark them they make something even better
<kandinski> bazhang: no, in the update center
<bazhang> kandinski, a warning, or it just stops the upgrade process
<kandinski> bazhang: it stops
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: use the server upgrade method, there is a text file to edit, then you can upgrade off of LTS release to non-LTS
<hilarie> Okay, I can't find the name of the actual program I am trying to run for Game Conqueror, is it possible to elevate priviliges for an applications w/o using terminal?
<kandinski> ok, using server upgrade method now
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: you can use gksudo
<joeoshawa> curious urban terror is in the repos now is it not
<bazhang> !find terror
<r007> hilarie yes gksudo nautilus
<ubottu> File terror found in empathy-common, fbbdoc, fp-docs, gambas2-doc, gnuplot-doc, kadu-themes, kde-icons-mono, kolab-webadmin, kvirc-data, lam4-dev (and 51 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=terror&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: or make a script to run it correctly and put it ni /usr/bin
<r007> hilarie that will launch nautilus as root
<joeoshawa> !find urban
<ubottu> File urban found in assaultcube-data, doc-iana, doc-rfc-misc, fortunes-pl, gozerbot-plugins, kdebase-runtime-data, kppp, luola-levels, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=urban&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: if you add the playdeb repo you can install it easily
<hilarie> Thanks for the suggestion r007
<JoseeAntonioR> How do I mount a device manually?
<ljsoftnet> when i xrandr command can i increase the given Maximum resolution?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | JoseeAntonioR
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<new2ubuntu> whats a good video editor for ubuntu
<juk> sacarlson: :)
<r007> hilarie np
<joeoshawa> i was just wondering for next time i have dl it from the site like four or five times (long story don't ask)
<CryonicCore_Ubun> I like Quassel IRC
<ActionParsnip> new2ubuntu: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<JoseeAntonioR> ActionParsnip: This works with an iPod Touch?
<bazhang> new2ubuntu, pitivi openshot avidemux check the repos new2ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | JoseeAntonioR
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> JoseeAntonioR: not sure personally, i don't buy apple's garbage
<KB1JWQ> !android
<kandinski> ok, now trying the upgrade via server method
<JoseeAntonioR> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks.
<hilarie> Okay
<sacarlson> JoseeAntonioR: normaly devices are mounted auto at boot or at plugin,  you can unload and load modules to setup drivers that would mount a device manuly,  if you mean a disk drive you can use the mount command
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: i find it easier, edit a simple file then run 2 commands
<hilarie> Where do I go to make a suggestion?
<rww> hilarie: about what?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | hilarie
<hilarie> It is absolutely fucking rediculous that there is no GUI option to run something as admin
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> hilarie: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<rww> ah.
<KB1JWQ> !language | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: there is, gksudo
<joeoshawa> JoseeAntonioR, apple made it so you can't mount new ipods in linux but a solution is almost finished
<korokosa> hello
<bazhang> hilarie, watch the swearing
<JoseeAntonioR> sacarlson: No, I need to mount an iPod Touch 4G because when I connect it Ubuntu doesn't recognizes it
<korokosa> exit
<hilarie> W/O Commandline!
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: press ALT+F2!!
<korokosa> quit
<korokosa> :q
<KB1JWQ> korokosa: You dropped this: /
<korokosa> help
<bazhang> hilarie, use the run menu
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: you can even make a script to run the commands you need then make a pretty icon to run the script, the gksudo will appear to ask for authentication too
<hilarie> @Actionparsnip thank you!
<joeoshawa> JoseeAntonioR, does it give you an invalid checksum
<hilarie> I don't want to make a script, to do something so stupidly simple
<Deemux> wildbat: how do u use fsck?
<JoseeAntonioR> joeoshawa: I don't know what a checksum is.
<DaGeek247> hilarie, calm down.
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: you can make it appear as a desktop icon then which you can click
<ljsoftnet> in the terminal when i xrandr command can i increase the given Maximum resolution?
<wildbat> Deemux: sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<LinuxAmt> no luck
<sacarlson> JoseeAntonioR: well an ipod is just a usb device and it would be handled same as any other usb device,  try sudo lshw to see if a driver is attached to it
<LinuxAmt> i keep getting no such file or directory
<hilarie> Okay, with alt-f2, how do I run it as admin?
<joeoshawa> JoseeAntonioR, doesn't matter i mean the error it gives when you try to mount it
<LinuxAmt> i tried going to the folder then doing commands
<LinuxAmt> and then i tried the wole path within the command
<joeoshawa> does it say something like invalid checksum
<joeoshawa> or similarr
<r007> hillarie if you really want to use the gui with root access then open a terminal type sudo passwd root set a password then log out and login using root ..... this is not the ubuntu way or endorsed by the ubuntu community or myself as a gui as root is foolish
<hilarie> got it, appending gksudo after finding the right file name
<joeoshawa> JoseeAntonioR, is it new
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | r007
<ubottu> r007: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<r007> ActionParsnip did I not say that no need to bot me
<hilarie> @r007 I don't want to run everything as root, some applications, need better access then what ubuntu wants to give,
<LinuxAmt> is there a way i can give myself temp root privlage so i can change the settings i need?
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: exactly, you will then run the app with gui
<ActionParsnip> r007: its easier if you just don't tell users in the first place
<joeoshawa> unless its pre 2008 or so you can't use it with ubuntu
<vudude> vudude
<JoseeAntonioR> joeoshawa: I still don't try to mount it, when I connect it, it doesn't appears as a camera. The problem is that I followed this steps http://a.joj.me/1G and I don't know how to revert them.
<r007> LinuxAmt no ubuntu sets a random root password you need to change it first
<kandinski> same erorr: http://paste.lisp.org/display/119325 this is why I asked if there was a way to force the upgrade. I did have some nonstandard software installed, but I don-t remember which.
<DaGeek247> LinuxAmt :  yes. sudo -su
<bazhang> r007, thats not correct
<ActionParsnip> r007: its not random at all, the account is simply disabled
<r007> ActionParsnip think about that for a second
<neil_d> I am loading a torent via 'transmission'... can I stop the program and restart latter, and have the download proceed from where it left off?
<rww> neil_d: yes
<DaGeek247> neil_d yes
<r007> ActionParsnip it is not disabled
<rww> r007: Yes, it is.
<bazhang> r007, lets move on.
<neil_d> rww: DaGeek247: good!
<LinuxAmt> so typing sudo -su will temp give me the root rights so i can then go to the properties menu of the application i wish to run and change the settings?
<r007> LinuxAmt yes
<joeoshawa> wish i could help i don't own one cause apple only wants you using apple i just helped someone else with one and tried to find a solution for hours with only finding out someone almost has it figured out without touching the existing os
<LinuxAmt> sweet i'll give it a go
<joeoshawa> sorry
<r007> LinuxAmt although not sure by default I always set a root pass
<DaGeek247> LinuxAmt sudo su is for cli. use gksudo to run a gui app with root priviliges.
<r007> I came from slackware so not used to sudo to much
<neil_d> LinuxAmt: I use 'sudo -i' to get a root login in a terminal.
<bazhang> its not sudo su its sudo -i
<DaGeek247> bazhang, theu both work.
<JoseeAntonioR> joeoshawa: No problem. Don't worry.
<bazhang> DaGeek247, and one is supported here
<kandinski> about upgrading from lucid to maverick.... same erorr: http://paste.lisp.org/display/119325 this is why I asked if there was a way to force the upgrade. I did have some nonstandard software installed, but I don-t remember which.
<hari_shrestha> can any one help me? I want to install ubuntu to my desktop using pen drive?
<DaGeek247> bazhang, then why have the other?
<bazhang> kandinski, all PPA are disabled when you upgrade
<bazhang> DaGeek247, one retains proper permissions one does not
<bazhang> DaGeek247, so sudo - i is what we use in Ubuntu, though really sudo is enough
<DaGeek247> ok.
<r007> hari_shrestha use startup disk creator under system > admin
<bazhang> err -i
<LinuxAmt> no good
<hari_shrestha> r007, Do i need ISO file?
<hilarie> Thank you for help with the alt-f2 everyone!
<r007> hari_shrestha yes
<DaGeek247> LinuxAmt :  tried 'gksudo appname'?
<hari_shrestha> r007, thanks
<bazhang> DaGeek247, why would he run an app like that?
<LinuxAmt> no i typed gksudo then the window came up and there i put the full path and app name
<bazhang> LinuxAmt, to run what
<r007> LinuxAmt what is it you wish to do?
<venkat> how to add partimage to a live cd and then make a iso of the live cd,   is there any links for that, right now I am using system rescue cd for ubuntu backup but like to use ubuntu live cd itself
<bazhang> venkat, why not just put iso on hdd and add to grub2
<LinuxAmt> it's an windows (exe) everytime i try to run linux tells me it's blocked and not marked as an executible, i tried going to properties and permmitions to click the executible tab but linux autmaticly un clicks it
<ljsoftnet> in terminal when i xrandr -q can i increase the given Maximum resolution? i mean with the word Maximum
<LinuxAmt> it's every fustrating
<kandinski> bazhang: yeah, but still it doesn't let me upgrade, grrr etc
<LinuxAmt> i have the newest wine installed too.
<venkat> bazhang : why not just put iso on hdd and add to grub2 ,  any links for this
<bazhang> venkat, there is gparted live cd iso you could add as well
<r007> LinuxAmt sudo chmod +x /path/to/program.exe then paste the output of ls -l to pastebin
<sacarlson> venkat: you can use http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<bazhang> venkat, the grub2 wiki
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<undecim> Can I get 2 clocks on gnome panel with different time zones?
<r007> LinuxAmt which directory is it in btw?
<venkat> thanks baz sacarlson I will do that
<LinuxAmt> the setup.exe is on an exturnal hard drive under LaCie in media
<r007> LinuxAmt ntfs ?
<LinuxAmt> yes
<bazhang> venkat, that remastersys is more of a create restore point / back up type deal
<LinuxAmt> is that the problem
<LinuxAmt> i should move it to the linux system first
<r007> LinuxAmt can you copy it to your ext* part and try changing the perms
<krish> join #django
<LinuxAmt> okay
<sacarlson> venkat: you can also boot an iso file by adding a grub2 entry as seen here: http://ansi.interblc.com/2010/02/06/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<venkat> remastersys will work for me
<LinuxAmt> hey hey it stayed
<linuxrunner> PLEASE HELP, I cannot get my nvidia X driver to configure, and then I need to activate the X server.  I am running under the kernel backup with x turned on as a one-time thing, trying to boot the kernal normally only sends me to tty1
<LinuxAmt> okay  i'm going to try and install hopfully i wont be bugging yous again :P
<LinuxAmt> thx
<linuxrunner> Nothing I've done, including updating the driver has helped at all.
<ActionParsnip> r007: "By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu" from  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kandinski> pop the trunk
<r007> ActionParsnip why? m8 I know the script with the root account in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> r007: its not random at all (went for a smoke)
<venkat> “Howto boot ISO images via grub2 with ubuntu”   I thought it was only possible in windows 7        Very good to know that it can be done in Ubuntu too :)
<venkat> thanks you very much sacarlson
<ActionParsnip> venkat: grub legacy can't boot ISOs, Grub2 can :)
<Flannel> r007: It really is locked, not random.  I'm not sure where you're getting your information, but it is inaccurate.  If you'd like to continue this topic, please head to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: thanks
<r007> ActionParsnip I got kicked last time we discussed root logins I came from other distros slackware being the last one so can we drop the subject
<venkat> how can I know if I am using
<bazhang> venkat, what version of ubuntu
<LinuxAmt>  Thanks alot fellas it works fine have a great one
<venkat> I am using 10.10
<DaGeek247> hai RobotCow
<bazhang> venkat, thats grub2
<RobotCow> sup
<RobotCow> sup
<ActionParsnip> r007: well you have me and Flannel telling you you are incorrect, i'm happy to drop it but please don't give users incorrect information
<ActionParsnip> hi RobotCow
<venkat> cool actually thats what I was searching online to see what version I am using
<venkat> so I already have grub2 so thats good
<ATMRobotCow> $$$
<DaGeek247> :p
<r007> ActionParsnip I was meaning more the root policy in ubuntu
<venkat> I will look into getting boot from iso thing
<bazhang> ATMRobotCow, please dont
<DaGeek247> lolz
<ATMRobotCow> oh ya, feel gooooooood, just wrote 500+ lines of ANSI C code
<DaGeek247> hai pusakat
<ActionParsnip> ATMRobotCow: nice :)
<r007> ActionParsnip if you can change a password for an account it is not diabled
<r007> no matter how its phrased
<ActionParsnip> r007: if you say so, but the fact is, it's not
<Flannel> r007: Please head to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<vudude> I'm trying to stream a xbox 360 thru ubuntu 10.10. I did the initial config of ushare.conf ok but when using an editor(kate) to do the advanced configuration I could not save the file. whats the best way to edit this file and save it to /etc/ushare.conf.
<rww> r007, ActionParsnip: I'd appreciate it if the two of you dropped it. The best way to do that would be to stop replying to each other about this, not repeatedly replying to say that you're going to stop replying.
<sacarlson> r007: I used to disable my girl freinds account at a time in cron then enable it again with another cron,  I know it can be done,  don't ya just love linux
<r007> vudude did you use sudo to open it, may have been in RO
<undecim> Can I get 2 clocks on gnome panel with different time zones?
<ActionParsnip> rww: I'm done :)
<vudude> yes for the simple config
<Gulfstream> undecim: yes?
<venkat> sacarlson - Do you run and virus scanner on your machine
<r007> rww was done before ActionParsnip had finished googling sorry smoking
<sacarlson> venkat: nope
<Gulfstream> undecim: I am not sure about different time zones though...
<ActionParsnip> undecim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/247758
<vudude> Whats ro
<r007> read only
<venkat> so were you affected by any virus
<undecim> ActionParsnip: :(
<undecim> Anyone know of an alternative clock applet I can install for the gnome panel?
<venkat> how long are you running your machine without any virus scanner
<sacarlson> venkat: they make like 10,000 new virus a day what good is it to even try,
<bazhang> venkat, ubuntu?
<AbhijiT> !virus | venkat
<ubottu> venkat: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<r007> you only need av to protect the unfortunate windows users
<vudude> so how do I get to the editor using sudo
<TRAPPED> Guys I need serious help
<l1nuxman> anyone know how can I enable alerts for only certain channels in xchat?
<r007> you should check for rootkits though
<bazhang> TRAPPED, then ask a question
<venkat> Oh Got it, so if I dont do samba then I dont need to do anything on ubuntu. Got it
<AbhijiT> l1nuxman, i dont think it can done. but ask in #xchat
<TRAPPED> the default power off button disappeared
<KB1JWQ> vudude: sudo vi $file
<undecim> Even Windows users don't really need AV as long as they don't download and run stuff without knowing what it does
<undecim> And have a firewall, ofc...
<TRAPPED> adding a different power off button works but...its not the default
<l1nuxman> AbhijiT,  is there a better IRC program ?
<ActionParsnip> TRAPPED: right click panel -> ad item  then add what you wish
<Deemux> wildbat: when i did sudo fsck /dev/sda2 i got fsck.ext4: device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda2 after just restarting my computer
<rww> l1nuxman: There are a lot of IRC programs. Whether they're better is a matter of opinion.
<AbhijiT> l1nuxman, yes
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: there are many irc apps, use which you like, there is no better or best
<AbhijiT> l1nuxman, search in software center.
<TRAPPED> ationparsnip I did that but why would the default disappear???
<r007> Deemux did you unmount it before running fsck
<ActionParsnip> TRAPPED: maybe its hidden under another item (this can happen if you add another item or move one)
<TRAPPED> ill live with it
<vudude> $file = kate?
<TRAPPED> THNX
<ActionParsnip> TRAPPED: use tab to autocomplete nicks too :)
<Deemux> roo7, how do u unmount it?
<r007> Deemux sudo umount /dev/sda2
<r007> Deemux do a df to show your partition setup you might have to unmount a few others depends on your install
<Deemux> r007: sda2 is not mounted
<wildbat> Deemux: is your sda1 working ?
<undecim> Will windowmaker apps work like gnome-panel apps? Or compeltely different?
<r007> Deemux try fsck again
<Deemux> df doesnt show sda1
<ActionParsnip> undecim: you can run apps from any desktop in any other as long as deps are met
<Deemux> r007: still same error
<undecim> ActionParsnip: I know, but will they run in the gnome panel, or will they run windowed?
<ubun_> i went to the ubuntu wireless help ... but its not completed... i can see my wireless card, but how do i enable it. i can paste what it says if nessecary
<r007> Deemux I take it sda2 is /
<ActionParsnip> undecim: if they use a systemtray icon then they will run as you expect. You can always use alltray to put any app in the system tray
<Deemux> r007: no sda2 is not shown by df either
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo parted -l   Thanks (if possible)
<piercedwater> can anyone suggest a better diagnostics tool than Dell's DSET? (64-bit please)
<r007> Deemux what does df show?
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: what are you wanting to test?
<vudude> what does $file mean in - sudo vi $file
<ActionParsnip> vudude: the file you want to open in vi#
<piercedwater> ActionParsnip: I think I have a bad power supply, so anything that might cause the power supply to turn off aburptly
<vudude> thanks
<ActionParsnip> vudude: so you can use (for example):  export file=~/.bashrc; vi $file
<ohsix> is there a backup application that'll monitor drives being plugged in; i want something that can initiate a backup when the storage drive is inserted, and it's been more than 3 days
<Guest64321> how to add a new panel
<r007> vudude if you need to ask that youd be better using nano so sudo nano file
<ActionParsnip> Guest64321: right click the desktop -> new panel (might be add panel)
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: i'd stick to the dell one if its a dell psu
<piercedwater> ActionParsnip: They dont have a 64-bit version for Ubuntu
<piercedwater> :(
<vudude> ha! now you really have me confused
<piercedwater> I dont have an updated copy of Windows to run on a VM on it either
<vudude> 007
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: you can use 32bit if you install ia32-libs
<piercedwater> ohh ok
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: http://serverfault.com/questions/21327/run-a-command-when-a-disk-is-inserted-linux
<r007> vudude nano is a text editor like vi and kate are so type sudo nano /var/log/messages for example
<Bop> hello , i putted this command su -c "screen rtorrent" whitecrow on rc.local , but aint working after reboot , any help ?
<ActionParsnip> piercedwater: you will need to manually satisfy 32bit deps if it needs extra suff, you can download the 32bit deb, extract it then copy the .so file into /usr/lib32
<vudude> thanks for the tips... I'll give them a try
<r007> vudude and if you want to use vi use vim (vi improved) sorry to confuse you morre :D
<wildbat> Bop:  use sudo
<Bop> wildbat, did that too , sudo and the command i've posted
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: it's in rc.local so is already running as root
<r007> Bop su -c will not work as you dont have root access
<ActionParsnip> Bop: did you add it ABOVE the exit 0 line?
<Bop> its rc.local , so its root
<Bop> upper exit 0
<ActionParsnip> Bop: good
<howoriginalAU> Hello everyone :)
<Bop> ActionParsnip, any more help ?
<ActionParsnip> Bop: websearching, gimme a sec
<Bop> ok
<glaceman> Good morning guys
<r007> Bop what is it you want to achieve?
<glaceman> i have a very simple question please
<glaceman> i have a folder wish i want to delete, when i make sudo rmdir foldername, it says cannot delete folder, it's not empty
<Bop> r007, is server is restarted  i want to start rtorrent on a screen session automatica
<nmvictor> How do I install eeclipse from eclipse.org?
<r007> Bop what you have in rc.local?
<ubun_> what is the command "lspci (looks like a L or a 1) grep Network" ??? my question is what is that leter?t
<Bop> r007, sudo su -c "screen rtorrent" whitecrow
<red2kic> glaceman: mkdir = create empty directory ; rmdir = delete empty directory
<Bop> this works in console
<ActionParsnip> Bop: i found a page when the command is in 's rather than "s
<r007> ubun_lspci | grep Ethernet should do the trick
<rww> ubun_: pipe/vertical bar. shift and \ on US keyboards.
<nmvictor> glaceman, look into the folder, their is probabli something rm thinks you shouldnt or cannot delete
<glaceman> red2kic: i want to delete a directory, but it's not empty, that's the error i receive
<Bop> ActionParsnip, what do i mean , should i replace " with ' ?
<Deemux> r007, df has aufs, /dev/sr0, /devloop0, tmpfs...
<rww> glaceman: rm -r foldername
<r007> Bop try leaving out su -c and try using the full path
<red2kic> glaceman: "rm -r Directory/"
<ubun_> oh didnt know it existed thank you... appanrantly i dont have eyes... thanks RWW
<r007> Bop you might be better using init over rc this isnt bsd or slackware :D
<Bop> r007, how do i say wich user i want it to run then ?
<ActionParsnip> Bop: or try: su -c "screen rtorrent" - whitecrow    with the minus sign addition
<r007> Bop sudo
<Bop> ok , first ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Bop: you don't need sudo as the command is running as root, root can run commands as whomever it pleases
<Bop> r007, im used to rc.local it just works
<Bop> :D
<Bop> ActionParsnip, right , removing
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Bop
<ubottu> Bop: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sacarlson> glaceman: one option but be careful is sudo rm -r /path/to/dir/
<r007> Bop tell me about it although I have had no joys with rc on ubuntu
<Deemux> ActionParsnip, i did sudo parted -l   output:3partitions
<sacarlson> glaceman: I think I forgot something sudo rm -r /path/to/dir/*
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: are you able to pastebin?
<glaceman> thanks guys it worked
<Deemux> ActionParsnip: not familar with that
<rww> sacarlson: it'll work fine without the *
<Bop> ActionParsnip, fail :s
<Bop> no rtorrent process
<rww> sacarlson: actually, with the * it won't remove the directory itself (or any dotfiles inside it)
<sacarlson> rww: see all this time I was putting * and never knew
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: copy the text and visit http://pastie.org  paste the text there then click the big paste button. The address will change, copy that and paste the addrss here
<Bop> so , lets see r007 tip
<red2kic> It is a good practice for /tmp/  :)
<shad0w> where is the terminal server client?
<ubun_> my terminal said operation not possible due to RFKILL.. WHAT DO I DO?
<ActionParsnip> shad0w: press ALT+F2 and run: tsclient
<shad0w> ty
<r007> Bop what about sudo /bin/screen\rtorrent ?
<r007> Bop I assume its in bin
<Bop> its on /usr/bin
<r007> Bop try using sudo with the full path although why do you need to elavate it?
<l1nuxman> anyone know what the package for FastCGI for apache2 is?
<Bop> r007, im on it , rebooting
<rww> l1nuxman: libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<ubun_> what is rfkill?
<ActionParsnip> Bop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340121
<ActionParsnip> Bop: there's a cheeky number using cron's @reboot ;)
<sacarlson> ubun_: I think it turns your wifi device transmiter on and off
<ubun_> ok... while i look for it, does anyone know how to turn it on...?
<bethddo97>  installed 10.04 with wubi and decided I wanted to do a  full install rather than having it inside windows. The 10.10 install went fine and I was still able to boot my computer thru the grub 2 bootloader except that there are alot of bogus  entries on the menu. The problem I am having is that the uninstall program did not eliminate the loopback devicenor the loopback network device  so my full install is unable to connect to the inte
<Deemux> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1524017
<r007> ubun_ man rfkill
<sacarlson> ubun_: man rfkill will show you
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: thanks, was looking to see if there was a something that existed at all; i will end up cobbling one together if there isn't :]
<ubun_> sacarlson: says there is no manual for it
<ActionParsnip> Deemux: ok, hopefully that will help r007 with what s/he was doing. r007 all yours dude/tte
<sacarlson> ubun_:  you must not have the package installed
<r007> ubun_ if its not installed there will be no man pages
<ActionParsnip> ubun_: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill
<bethddo97> unused ethernet card and the lo - loopback device that allowed the wubi install to connect to the internet.  How do I get rid of all the crap the wubi left behind andhow do I get my internet connection to recognize my wireless device again instead of the loopback device that shoudn't be ther anymore???
<ubun_> ok is that in the synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> !info rfkill
<ubottu> rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionParsnip> ubun_: its part of a stock install
<r007> Deemux looks like you will have to drop into single user to run the fsck
<bethddo97> I know about the rfkill, however it does not eliminate the obsolete loopback device installed by wubi
<Deemux> r007, do do u drop into single user?
<Deemux> r007, how do u drop into single user?
<ActionParsnip> bethddo97: you need a loopback device, its how services on the same system talk to each other
<Bop> ActionParsnip, thanks ! it worked ! for your reference i sucessfully used su whitecrow -c "screen -d -m rtorrent"
<ActionParsnip> Bop: yay!
<bethddo97> How do I get rid of all the stuff  left behind by the wubi uninstall?
<sacarlson> bethddo97: your wubi install should have no effect on your new grub2 install,  there is always a lo device in ifconfig,  maybe your having problems with a ethernet driver?
<ActionParsnip> bethddo97: what do you have left?
<r007> Deemux never done it on ubuntu but it should be the recovery option in grub otherwise if someone can tell you how to give arguments to the kernel ubuntu stylee just add init=/bin/sh to the end
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: some backup app that was power aware and could be paused/resumed would be great too; all of the stuff i've seen or tried seems to want to start with at least a complete initial copy, even if the diffs are cheap
<l1nuxman> I try to upgrade to 2.6.35 from 2.6.32 with apt-get upgrade but it shows it has nothing to upgrad
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: what release are you on?
<zschallz> Hi. I'm trying to boot with a kernel parameter. Grub seems to respond to me arrowing up and down, but not to e or c which will let me edit the parameters. Any ideas?
<r007> linuxman the kernels are held back try apt-get update linux-generic
<zschallz> okay, for some reason using caps lock and e worked... sorry.
<bethddo97> When I just had ubuntu 9.instaled there was no lodevice just my ethernet card and my wireless device.  Now the wireless device is not found
<r007> linuxman the kernels are held back try apt-get install linux-generic even
<sacarlson> zschallz: try the help command,  I would think e should work
<zschallz> guessing maybe it thinks I have a different keyboard, or something
<ActionParsnip> bethddo97: the OS wouldnt have worked. You need one. The X server (for example) needs it to communicate with the system
<ActionParsnip> bethddo97: you may not have seen it before, but you did have one
<ubun_> i put in " sudo rfkill unblock wifi" is it supposed to do something, show a result?
<l1nuxman> r007, didn't work
<EvilPhoenix> l1nuxman:  did you apt-get update after the install?
<l1nuxman> r007,  oh hold on the second one worked
<l1nuxman> yes EvilPhoenix something is installing now, hold please
<ljsoftnet> in the terminal when i xrandr, how do i increase the given Maximum resolution? i mean with the word Maximum
<sacarlson> ubun_:  I think there is also rfkill status  that can show results
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: could try:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<r007> linuxman try pressing a on the grub menu "might let" you modify the kernel arguments then add init=/bin/sh to the end with a space after the last argument
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: do you see the kernel if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<l1nuxman> ActionParsnip, yes
<bethddo97> Unlike when I did tthe full install on m,y son's, the intaller asked me nothing about my wireless settingsSince I cannot connect to th internet thru my wireless devvice since it  is not beeing foound after I try rfkill again do I have to do ifconfig or anytthing else to get the system to find my connection thru the wireless?
<goetter> i'm looking for a console-only app (or service) that will help me organize a music collection -- mainly, to fix id3 tags by querying online music lookup services; then rename/organize files using the fixed id3 tags.
<goetter> everything i find is either (a) an x app, or (b) bad
<r007> linuxman ignor y last comments thought it was somoene with a diff issue that was saying it didnt work
<sacarlson> ubun_:  the command to get status from rfkill is rfkill list  should see no at both hard and soft meaning it's enabled
<bethddo97> what do you do if it doesn't show no at both hard and soft?
<r007> 1nuxman does uname -r show the latest kernel (you need to reboot for kernel upgrades)
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: ok then hold shift at boot, can you select the kernel you desire?
<l1nuxman_> r007: I haven't rebooted, is it time to? It doesn't say the latest one
<r007> l1nuxman you will need to reboot before the new kernel is used
<ubun_>  sacarlson: it say hp wifi  wireless lan soft blocked yes hard blocked yes and then it says phy0 wireless lan softblocked no hardblocked yes.
<sacarlson> goetter: I don't know of any so there might be a (w) option write one,  ruby has a cool lib for id3 tags and works well for renameing and moving stuf
<pranay_09> in my friend's laptop having ubuntu 9.04 when i start it , memtest86+ starts automatically , before that i see the message Grub loading but no boot menu
<ActionParsnip> pranay_09: jaunty isnt supported anymore
<sacarlson> ubun_: hard blocked means there is a switch normaly on the keyboard to turn the wifi on and off
<ActionParsnip> pranay_09: you can hold shift and choose a kernel possibly but I advise you upgrade
<r007> prany_09 the box has had a kernel update but grub has not updated cant remeber if its the old grum on 9.04 but I think it is so you will need to edit grub.conf
<bazhang> r007, you mean menu.lst
<r007> thats the one :D
<ubun_> sacarlson: will ubuntu 10.10 support that button... would it be the little antenna looking button with the two curved lines around it?
<rrenaud> i am currently running a 32 bit version of ubuntu, but i want to upgrade to a 64 bit version
<bazhang> r007, please research before giving advice
<rrenaud> is there any easy way to do this without burning a CD?
<r007> I know what Im doing I work with different distros all the time
<bazhang> rrenaud, use a live usb?
<ActionParsnip> rrenaud: you will need to reinstall, you can install via USB if your system supports USB booting
<sacarlson> ubun_: yes the button is hardware not software,  you normaly also see an led that indicates if the wifi is active (hard blacked) or not
<rrenaud> bleh :(
<r007> and not used grub legacy for a bit
<rww> grub2 has grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> rrenaud: if it doesnt and you have a floppy drive there is a floppy image on pendrivelinux to make usb sticks boot
<r007> rww yes but you shouldnt modify it
<ActionParsnip> rrenaud: or SD card (same as before)
<rrenaud> hmm
<rrenaud> but it all involves booting off some other hardware?
<pranay_09> r007, ok but how do i edit it , i mean memtest starts and i'm unable to log in .. do you mean the method by ActionParsnip of getting into kernel?
<gpc> r007: the point was that before giving advice please be sure it is correct
<rrenaud> i have a laptop hanging around
<ActionParsnip> rrenaud: yes, so you can wipe the current install and install the new OS
<Bop> anyone uses RTGUI over rtorrent ?
<ActionParsnip> Bop: i use the web gui of transmission personally
<Bop> is that php ?
<Bop> over apache ?
<ubun_> sacarlson is " sudo rfkill unblock wifi" the command to "soft" ublock it?
<rasuljon> kak ustanovit shrifti v ubunti, linuxe??? please help
<ActionParsnip> Bop: it has a web interface, not sure about it using apache though
<Bop> cause im having this annoying error with permissions from html frontend
<r007> pranay_09 edit the menu.lst and change the default to the kernel you want to boot
<bazhang> rasuljon, english here please
<Bop> already set it as 777
<Bop> still no good
<sacarlson> ubun_: in some cases that will only fix the soft block not the hardware switch,  that has to be moved with a finger
<skilz> I just installed apache2 metapackage
<ubun_> sacarlson: ... lol....  but it also said soft blocked....
<skilz> but my friend can't access my computer
<skilz> its not behind a router or firewall
<skilz> im using usb mobile broadband
<r007> skilz have you opened port 80
<bazhang> skilz, please keep it on one line, its impossible to follow otherwise
<shmup> hey people are here!
<shmup> oh, wrong channel. thought people were responding in c# rofl
<shmup> >.>
<r007> take your m$ language else where :D
<Blank> For anyone using conkyForecast to get weather info in Conky - how are you meant to register for weather.com if you are outside the US?
<shmup> r007, school forces me :(
<skilz> r007, opened it where? I just told you im not behind a router or firewall
<r007> skilz iptables
<rww> ... is a firewall.
<Flannel> r007: Alright, no more bad information.  skilz: You don't need to open a port for apache to listen on it.
<skilz> zomg
<r007> Flannel wtf are you on
<Flannel> r007: Just stop giving out inaccurate and incorrect information.  Thanks.
<skilz> I knew that already, im using mobile broadband connected via ppp0, could it be my dongle or ISP is blocking port 80?
<r007> so you dont need to allow port 80 to operate a web server ?
<Flannel> skilz: ISPs have been known to block port 80, yes.  Try changing your port, see if it helps.
<Flannel> r007: No.
<ActionParsnip> skilz: can you ping the desired IP?
<r007> Flannel why ?
<shad0w> how do you get tsclient?
<Flannel> r007: Please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> shad0w: its in a default install
<r007> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<l1nuxman> r007,  and ActionParsnip  its still the same after reboot :(
<shad0w> im running on backtrack4 and i dont seem to be able to find it. Run doesnt work either
<bazhang> shad0w, #backtrack-linux for support
<rww> shad0w: Backtrack isn't supported here. Register with nickserv and then /join #backtrack-linux.
<rww> or /quit.
<Blank> If anyone here uses conky for weather information, what options are there other than conkyForecast?
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: did you hold shift?
<l1nuxman> ActionParsnip, I was rebooting on my host server
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: ok, when you boot, hold shift and you should be able to choose the kernel (or press ESC when asked if you use grub legacy)
<chaunch> hey guys
<chaunch> i have an ubuntu 10.10 on a VPS and i'm trying to setup openvpn
<chaunch> ive managed to get the VPN working but i don't know how to make a bridge so that all the web traffic is tunneled through the vpn
<l1nuxman> ActionParsnip,  like I said I'm working remotely
<l1nuxman> on SSH
<chaunch> can anyone give me a hand
<randomus1r> I installed 'xubuntu-desktop', what command do I use to start gui session now?
<gpc> startx
<randomus1r> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<chaunch> i made a thread here if someone can take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680740
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: then you'll need to check the default kernel, if you are using grub2 you can specify this ni /etc/default/grub
<Blank> randomus1r: I'm not sure, but restarting might do it.
<l1nuxman> ActionParsnip,  I don't have that file
<Blank> Does anyone here use conkyForecast?  I'm trying to get weather info configured, but how are you meant to register for weather.com's XOAP service if you're outside the US?
<EvilPhoenix> you... cant?
<l1nuxman> the latest is 2.6.35 right?
<Blank> As far as I can tell, you can't.  Part of the required information to register is a location, and it refuses anything not inside the US.
<prashant_> how to know the kernel version of ubuntu
<rww> prashant_: uname -a
<prashant_> ok
<prashant_>  thanks great
<Blank> Part of uname -a, I forget the specific suffix.
<prashant_> thanks blank
<KB1JWQ> uname -r is what youre looking for, bl
<KB1JWQ> blank, even.
<prashant_> 2.6.32-21 mine is
<prashant_> need to upgrade ??
<red2kic> Blank: I use Firefox Addon -- Forecastfox Weather and Gnome got weather option if you input your location in Calendar/Time+Date setup.
<Blank> red2kic: I was hoping to get in-conky working, but I might just have to forget about it.
<Nommers> Does an Ubutntu Live CD work on a Mac?
<red2kic> Nommers: Try it.
<bigbang12> how to detect headphone in ubuntu 10
<Nommers> I don't have access right now
<prashant_> anyone know how to analogue clock on ubuntu desktop
<Nommers> It's at my work
<Nommers> lol
<SJr> how I do control fan speed in Ubuntu Server?
<l1nuxman> so dpkg -l | grep linux-image and yes I find the 2.6.35 image but what can I do with it?
<Blank> weather.com registration seems restricted to US, and I've tried weather.yahoo.com but even with links specified as celsius - it still only gives me fahrenheit.
<gpc> Blank: how is that Ubuntu related?
<Blank> weather information -> conkyForecast -> conky -> Ubuntu.
<chaunch> can anyone help me setup briding
<chaunch> bridging*
<bigbang12> not able to detect headphone in ubuntu
<Blank> I've tried searching the forums as well as google in general, but haven't found a solution for working weather info inside conky.
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, when I launch gvim from alt+f2 the path is not the same as when I launch from gnome-terminal, I have some additional updates (specifically for rvm) in .bashrc that updates the path, how can I make that available to gvim when launching from alt+f2 ?
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, when I launch gvim from alt+f2 the path is not the same as when I launch from gnome-terminal, I have some additional updates (specifically for rvm) in .bashrc that updates the path, how can I make that available to gvim when launching from alt+f2 ?
<Guest55552> how to add cdrom entry automatically to fstab ?
<doobien> bigbang12, i assume usb headphones, do they show up under sound preferences?
<Malqart> Hello everyone
<Malqart> I've got an issue with my graphic card  nVidia 9200M GS that doesn't work properly anymore :(
<KB1JWQ> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bigbang12> doobien: i am not using usb headphone, actualy i have two jacks for headphone, i am able to run headphone in one jack but not in other
<skilz> ok somethings going on
<dhruvasagar> bigbang12: do you know for sure that the other one works ? does it work in windows or something ?
<skilz> I have changed the apache2 listen port to a few different ports, something is blocking it...
<bigbang12> dhruvasagar: ya other works in windows
<KB1JWQ> skilz: iptables?
<KB1JWQ> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<doobien> bigbang12, you sure one of them isn't for microphone? - look under sound preferences - maybe it is muted.
<sacarlson> Malqart: ya say anymore so I think an option of boot the old kernel might be an option,  if that works then you can change grub2 to continue to boot the old one.  I say if it's not broke don't fix it (or upgrade it)
<skilz> KB1JWQ, Whats the command?
<bigbang12> doobien: no its not of microphone
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu One client software to upload music, but have yet to figure out how to do it...someone suggested I needed to install a particular file, but I've since forgotten which one it was....
<genesis> j
<Guest64080> hi, anyone knwos how to get work wireless broadcom bcm 4311 on 10.10?
<skilz> What's the command to allow port 80 in iptables?
<KB1JWQ> !wireless | Guest64080
<ubottu> Guest64080: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gschwepp> skilz: man iptables
<Geoffrey2> Guest64080, did you try the b43-fwcutter yet?
<ljsoftnet> in the terminal, when i xrandr, how do i increase the maximum resolution? i mean the word maximum
<gardenia> hello
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest64080
<ubottu> Guest64080: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> hi gardenia
<ActionParsnip> randomus1r: it is part of the default Xubuntu install to start the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: may I PM please?
<madmn> what is the best way to network ubuntu and windows 7 through a wireless connection or can it be done
<ActionParsnip> madmn: using a router
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: You don't need to ask
<madmn> i have a router i just need to know the steps to do it
<ActionParsnip> madmn: grab a wireless router and connect the hosts to it, you now have a network
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: I always will :D
<madmn> how would i connect the host is there a particular way to do it right ?
<Poshepocket> Is there a way that I can open the home folder using a mouse?
<sacarlson> madmn: I think I would try sshfs  file tranfer over ssh
<ActionParsnip> madmn: the router will distribute dhcp so addresses will allow connections of any sort
<madmn> so what do i need then a program in  ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> madmn: what are you trying to achieve?
<chaunch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN can anyone explain to me if they're replacing the original /etc/network/interfaces with the next section or just adding it on?
<madmn> where would i set this up on ubuntu or windows 7
<_Synergy_> madmn in your case, wireless file sharing is the same as wired. just google for any guide on file sharing to/from windows
<ActionParsnip> madmn: setup what? The dhcp will automatically be given to all connected hosts
<madmn> so i should just be able to go to the windows 7 computer and see this ubuntu box
<ljsoftnet> in the terminal, when i xrandr, how do i increase the maximum resolution? i mean the word maximum
<sacarlson> madmn: depends on what side you want to be the client (sharee) and the server (shareer)
<ActionParsnip> madmn: if you can ping it you can 'see' the box
<ActionParsnip> madmn: do you mean FILE SHARING?
<madmn> i want the ubuntu to be the server and windows 7 to be the client
<ActionParsnip> madmn: ok what sort of server do you want the ubuntu system to be?
<Guest64080> Geoffrey I downloaded b43-fwcutter but don't know how to use it
<madmn> yes i would also like to share files between the two computers
<madmn> i would like to start with filesharing
<ActionParsnip> madmn: file sharing does not mean 'network'
<poggle_> heh. look at `aptitude changelog linux-image`
<ActionParsnip> madmn: why do people term it that way, it means noting
<poggle_> and see where the *** System restart required ***
<poggle_> comes from...it's so silly
<ActionParsnip> madmn: you can have a 'network' and run an email server and it has nothing to do with file sharing
<madmn> okay i guess its filesharing that i want to do
<madmn> okay
<poggle_> what, you mean someone called steve conklin * Replaced versatile and now i have to reboot?
<madmn> yes i would like to do that too
<ActionParsnip> madmn: if you use that terminology (the right terminology) you'll get fatser results
<madmn> i would like to run a email server
<madmn> sorry
<poggle_> please, just show me the must reboot message for security updates to the kernel, thanks
<ActionParsnip> madmn: if you install samba, you can share folders. Win7 has some dumbass authentication in it now which Ubuntu has issues with but can be worked around
<ActionParsnip> madmn: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<chaunch> how do i add a bridge interface
<madmn> okay so start with installing samba on ubuntu right
<ActionParsnip> madmn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer   for help making a mailserver
<KB1JWQ> madmn: Go read. :-)
<Poshepocket> How do I open "my computer" of windows in Ubuntu? ("Home Folder")
<ActionParsnip> madmn: yes, that will allow you to share folders in nautilus and they will be visible as windows shares to windows
<red2kic> Poshepocket: Places --> Computer
<ActionParsnip> Poshepocket: over LAN or on the same local PC (sounds like a dual boot)
<Poshepocket> red2kic: a keyboard shortcut key
<Poshepocket> ActionParsnip: In Ubuntu. I'm just comparing the similarities.
<ActionParsnip> Poshepocket: if its the ubuntu docs you want then the places menu gives access to your files
<francis> hello... i installed burg but grub2 is still in active. how to i activate burg?
<sacarlson> madmn: on windows 7 I'm not sure but I think you need to setup your file shareing in XP mode,  not sure what success rate you get by the default method windows 7's new file share protocol with ubuntu
<red2kic> Poshepocket: ALT+F1 ; P ; C ; Enter.
<ActionParsnip> francis: burg isnt supported here
<chaunch> how do i add a bridge interface
<haldol> boa noite
<gardenia> Hello is there anyway I can use my canonscan lide in xubuntu 9.10? or ubuntu 9.10 for that matter?
<madmn> looks like i have samba installed already
<red2kic> Poshepocket: You can assign a shortcut in Keyboard Shortcuts.
<cryptodira> is there a command to put the sound slider back onto the top panel...it is NOT in the 'add to panel' choices.... :
<ActionParsnip> madmn: then right click folders to share in nautilus and share them
<haldol> tudo bom?
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: what model?
<Poshepocket> Whoah! Thanks red2kic! What I'm looking for.
<gardenia> it just says canon scan lide 100
<red2kic> chaunch: Install bridge-utils -- Set briding up from Gnome's Network (in systray).
<gardenia> i have been trying to google for it but in vain
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersCanon
<madmn> but how would i see them from the windows 7 computer
<gardenia> thanks il look that up
<chaunch> red2kic: im doing to through command line, its for a VPS
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plaxx/random-fixes; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libsane sane-utils
<madmn> how would i see the files i share in windows 7 exactly
<chaunch> i have bridge-utils installed and im trying to edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<gardenia> ok il do that. thanks actionparsnip
<red2kic> chaunch: You might want to try #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: np
<sacarlson> madmn: from ubuntu Places>Connect server> protocol select> ip of computer select
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: If it's win7 theres extra stuff in the way, hence me giving users that link of a guy messing with it
<madmn> which ip do it use the 192 or the actual ip
<livingdaylight> problem: everytime I go to reboot or shutdown I get a dialog informing that a Program is still running... I can't identify the program?
<livingdaylight> I get it even if I've just had a clean reboot and not used any applications yet
<ActionParsnip> madmn: the 192 is the actual IP
<ActionParsnip> madmn: just add the rest of the address
<livingdaylight> It says: A program is still running: Unknown Not responding - Waiting for the program to finish. Interrupting the program may cause you to lose work.
<madmn> then what next ActionParsnip
<ljsoftnet> in terminal, when i xrandr, how do i change the maximum resolution? i mean the word maximum
<Error404NotFound> how can i check properties of my power adapter on commandline?
<livingdaylight> hello?
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand helfen?
<genii-around> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<livingdaylight> genii-around, problem: everytime I go to reboot or shutdown I get a dialog informing that a Program is still running... I can't identify the program?
<livingdaylight> genii-around, I get it even if I've just had a clean reboot and not used any applications yet
<livingdaylight> genii-around, It says: A program is still running: Unknown Not responding - Waiting for the program to finish. Interrupting the program may cause you to lose work.
<genii-around> livingdaylight: I'm not currently able to assist you with your problem
<livingdaylight> genii-around, why not?
<KB1JWQ> livingdaylight: ps auxww to a pastebin.
<genii-around> livingdaylight: Because it's 2:09am here local time and I don't have the time or acuity
<livingdaylight> genii-around, are you too busy looking for opportunities to type: !de | genii-around  ?
<KB1JWQ> ...and there goes my intereset in helping livingdaylight.
<livingdaylight> genii-around, go to bed then
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, thx
<cryptodira> is there a command to put the sound slider back onto the top panel...it is NOT in the 'add to panel' choices.... :
<KB1JWQ> !panel
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<genii-around> livingdaylight: Part of monitoring channels involves trying to ensure people receive help in their language of choice. Yopu spoke in german.
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, it is annoying people who don't want to help, but loiter just to type out these !commands
<KB1JWQ> !ot | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, lol
<gardenia> Excuse me but I have a question. I need to know my bandwidth so I downloaded nload but there are so many numbers there. How do I know which one?
<KB1JWQ> gardenia: Why, man nload of course. :-)
<gardenia> I don't understand KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> gardenia: "man nload"
<livingdaylight> KB1
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, output http://pastebin.com/fK7zmt5c
<KB1JWQ> gardenia: They wrote the documentation for a reason, and that reason wasn't so other people can read it to you. :-)
<gardenia> Im hurt. Sorry KB.
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, I've done ps command before to get lists of things... only to be told I should killall them one by one and byprocess of elimination see what program is hanging... however, as stated this happens even if I've done a fresh reboot prior to having opened any applications at all yet.
<moth_woman> Is it safe to clean your anus with rubbing alcohol?
<livingdaylight> !ot | moth_woman
<ubottu> moth_woman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moth_woman> ok sorry
<moth_woman> I'll just watch
<gardenia> sorry KB i still don't understand i have already man nload
<triunity> Heyy, what ps1 variable parameter can you set to have your command prompt display current time??
<ipatch> is there an easy way to get a live USB going for mac? i just downloaded 10.10?
<rww> triunity: \t
<triunity> Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> gardenia: http://linux.die.net/man/1/nload says interesting things about the -u flag.  Check that. :-)
<nellim> ipatch - unetbootin?
<ipatch> nellim i tried that didn't work :-/
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, ?
<rww> triunity: or \T if you want it in 12-hour format.
<nellim> ipatch what happened?
<KB1JWQ> Not sure how live performance is, but I've seen great results with Ubuntu on Mac hardware. :-)
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, are you determined not to help me?
<ipatch> nellim well for one unetbootin doesnt setup the proper directory structure to load the proper.efi file to bootstrap the kernel
<KB1JWQ> livingdaylight: We're all volunteers here, and choose what to spend our respective time on.
<triunity> 24 hour is better.  never cared for 12 hour format, but thanks for the tip
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, so, the answer is yes
<nellim> ipatch have you tried it with any other distros? or an older version of ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, good for you
<nellim> ipatch - the mac hardware boot is different than PCs
<ipatch> what use unetbootin?
<KB1JWQ> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<KB1JWQ> ipatch: ^^
<ipatch> nellim yeah macs use EFI not bios
<nellim> ipatch well the easy test is to take an older version or different distro that hasn't been through a revision lately
<nellim> ipatch yep
<livingdaylight> KB1JWQ, although quite pathetic
<rww> livingdaylight: best to move on
<nellim> ipatach ie Fedora 14 just came out so i would try this with Fedora 13 cause i know that unetbootin worked with F13
<ipatch> ubottu this is what i am trying to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504038&highlight=ubuntu+10.10+live+usb+mac
<rww> ipatch: ubottu is a bot
<KB1JWQ> ipatch: Okay, what are you getting stuck on?
<livingdaylight> rww, its just petty, is all, considering all i did was say something to someone else who also didn't want to help excpet throw one of those !commands at me
<ipatch> the video error
<rww> livingdaylight: Either way, no point in dwelling on it. It just causes distractions and makes getting help even harder :(
<ipatch> video line length 8192 message :-/
<KB1JWQ> ipatch: Pretend I don't want to read 15 comments to find "the video error" please. :-)
<livingdaylight> Anyone out there both willing and able to help me with problem I encounter when shutting down and rebooting?
<red2kic> ipatch: Append "nomodeset" at bootup. That would solve your "garbage" graphic. If that's what you're experiencing.
<livingdaylight> problem: everytime I go to reboot or shutdown I get a dialog informing that a Program is still running... I can't identify the program?  I get it even if I've just had a clean reboot and not used any applications yet
<livingdaylight>  It says: A program is still running: Unknown Not responding - Waiting for the program to finish. Interrupting the program may cause you to lose work.
<ipatch> i know my video protocol is UGA but i think the new EFI file is setup to use the newer GPT protocol in the 10.10 release
<KB1JWQ> ipatch: That's not release driven, it's hardware dependant.
<KB1JWQ> Mac wants GPT instead of MBR.
<livingdaylight> Here is output to ps auxww : http://pastebin.com/fK7zmt5c
<sacarlson> livingdaylight: when you first boot you can try the command ps -A ,  from that you will see there are many applications or programs running even without you starting them
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  try running 'htop' first thing after you boot up... you will see that even tho you havent opened/started anything... there are plenty of programs running.... take a look and by process of elimination, you will find the culprit.
<ipatch> sorry been long day, meant gop
<livingdaylight> sacarlson | cryptodira thanks !
<gardenia> KB will it be alright if I ask you another question? The thing is I have a neo laptop which would not let me resize the display to 1024x768. All it has is 800x600. Its driver is sis
<goddard> im trying to use netboot with pxe from windows and it isn't working
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, htop is not currently installed yet ;)
<gardenia> By the way i still didnt solve my other two questions
<livingdaylight> is it same as ps -A ?
<ole> hello from denmark
<Jordan_U> ipatch: When booted using the BIOS interface neither GOP nor UGA are used, just VBE and native drivers.
<ActionParsnip> Gardenia: you may need to form an xorg.conf file if udev isn't picking things up
<gardenia> what sudo command actionparsnip?
<KB1JWQ> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gardenia> I dont know the sudo command to open xorg.con
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  it is graphical... and in my opinion easier to parse... you can find it in synaptic or ubuntu software center... do a search for 'htop'
<moth_woman> gardenia: Xorg --configure
<ActionParsnip> Gardenia: you may get a better display performance if you use the vesa driver
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, how is it different than system monitor?
<goddard> no more address or address previously allocated by another server [02/02 23:31:02.324]
<gardenia> ok. il try that. thanks everyone.
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  it gives you the actual 'pid' among other things and will allow you to kill processes.
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, I don't know what 'pid' is but i know system monitor enables one to end or kill processes too
<pranay_09> on my friend's laptop the default runlevel was 3 , i logged in and changed runlevel to 5 by telinit 5 then rebooted but still no graphical mode
<DareDevil01> Hey guys is there anyway that i can change my  home to another partition?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, running htop now, how would I kill a process should I choose?
<tufu> 这东西怎么用阿
<moth_woman> DareDevil01: u can do that from the fstab
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, i see how - F9
<tufu> 有人没
<Jordan_U> !cn | tufu
<ubottu> tufu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<eto> excuse me but in which file user locales are stored?
<ljsoftnet> in terminal, when i xrandr, how do i change the maximum resolution? i mean the word maximum
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, commands at the bottom - sorry
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, take a look at the bottom of the window.... 'f9' kill process... use the arrow keys to move about and highlite what you want
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, but the list is so long, identifying culprit is not gonna be easy
<DareDevil01> moth_woman, ok but all the conf will state in the other part?
<Leny> 见到中文真亲切
<DareDevil01> i mean all the data?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, yes, F9 and other commands. Saw already, sorry
<soreau> ljsoftnet: You probably would have to patch the code and build it yourself, assuming it's hardcoded. Why do you want to change it?
<DareDevil01> and i have to copy it manually?
<moth_woman> DareDevil01: ya that might work
<ljsoftnet> soreau: i plan to adjust my laptop and external monitor to max resolution
<DareDevil01> ok i guess i will try it because it suck to install the system again
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, probably you have a zombie that did not shut down and is recurring at each reboot.... a carefull perusal of each progam should reveal it.... Good Luck.
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Why do you want to change the word 'maximum' though?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, do you know what the NI parameter stands for? I have udevd --daemon which I don't know what it is and pulseaudio both on negative and red numbers running under the NI column
<ljsoftnet> soreau: not the word maximum, the value of maximum
<jesusvaldez> hello
<jesusvaldez> I am having issues installing on my netbook
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Ah, in that case you can just add modes if it's not already available
<tufu> 有没有人阿
<ActionParsnip> !details | jesusvaldez
<ubottu> jesusvaldez: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jesusvaldez> is this the right place for help on that?
<Leny> 这不都是嘛
<jesusvaldez> ok thanks
<tufu> 耶 终于有人了
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, sorry no, i see those occasionally on my system.... i do not have the symptoms you have... so i would ignore those.\
<ljsoftnet> soreau i dont have problems with modes, the problem is if i max out both my monitors resolution, it goes way up the maximum value
<tufu> 怎么没有中文的阿
<tufu> 你们都在哪里上网阿
<KB1JWQ> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Leny> 这个不是中文维基の组
<jesusvaldez> [im trying to run the ubuntu 10.10 nebook edition and I click install, then i get to teh first install page and cant get passed that ... it looops for hrs
<soreau> ljsoftnet: What problem is it causing for you?
<tufu> 我刚开始用ubuntu 还不会用
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, what is the nature of a zombie, that I might have a clue to identifying the culprit?
<pranay_09> i even changed the telinit 2 to telnint 5 in /etc/event.d/rc-default  file but still when i log in i don't get into graphical mode
<tufu> windos下的游戏这里都不能玩了
<tufu> QQ都开不起来
<moth_woman> jesusvaldez: I had that problem it was my network card
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, what happens if you have htop open and watching it and then select shutdown or restart.... does htop showing them close until it gets to the one hanging>
<ljsoftnet> i can't max out the resolution of my laptop, but the external monitor is maxed out
<ljsoftnet> soreau i can't max out the resolution of my laptop, but the external monitor is maxed out
<jesusvaldez> @moth what can i do abot that?
<Leny> Ubuntu我也在用
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, ok, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> jesusvaldez: did you md5 test the iso you download?
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Sounds like you just need to add a mode
<moth_woman> I don't a a clue, can it be removed
<jesusvaldez> @action not sure what that means Im new to this
<ljsoftnet> soreau the max resolution is already there on the laptop, but i cant use it
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Why not?
<tufu> 这东西好复杂阿
<|||zal|||> hi all help me pls
<jesusvaldez> i did read "you might want to update your installer on the bottom but it goes away shortyly
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | jesusvaldez
<ubottu> jesusvaldez: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Leny> 觉得很个性化
<moth_woman> jesusvaldez: it's a checksum to see if the dowload was good
<Leny> 是啊
<tufu> 桌面很有意思 3D桌面一点都不卡 就是游戏阿 程序啥的都不能用了
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip, could you please help
<ljsoftnet> soreau "Multiple Screen" software says, "User set screen size larger than max screen size"
<ActionParsnip> jesusvaldez: its not ubuntu specific. Its a defacto way of testing data is good
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, no, all that happens upon hitting reboot is that said dialog immediately pops up: A program is still running: Unknown Not responding... etc... htop remains as it was including this Xchat window
<tufu> 有高手没 学习学习阿
<jesusvaldez> i seee
<ActionParsnip> pranay_09: sup?
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Which graphics driver are you using?
<ljsoftnet> soreau intel
<|||zal|||> hello, is anyone know hot to install intel vga 82852/855GM on ubuntu maverick?
<sagarchalise> Hi there, everytime i restart nautilus I get Unique DBus Warning, does anyone know whats the problem ? I am using maverick by the way and have installed nautilus-elementary
<Moopz> Hey.. Noobish question, but say I want to remove previous kernel versions from my system. How do I go about that? I can find some of it in the Package manager but I don't know what to delete
<jesusvaldez> whaat can i do now
<soreau> ljsoftnet: You could try setting a Virtual line in xorg.conf..
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, when you do that... take a look at the cpu and mem columns... is there one showing higher numbers than the rest.... that 'may' be your culprit.
<ljsoftnet> soreau i already did change it, but after reboot it still doesn't want me too
<|||zal|||> any script for xorg.conf pls
<moth_woman> Moopz: you don't need to uninstall old one to use newer one.
<soreau> ljsoftnet: What resolutions are max for each monitor and what does xrandr say the maximum is?
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip, when i log into the laptop it by default goes to runlevel 2 , i want to go to graphics mode ,  i even changed the telinit 2 to telnint 5 in /etc/event.d/rc-default  file but still when i log in i don't get into graphical mode
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, I don't know whether it is a clue, but the panel goes funny sometimes. with the username and shutdown button getting split in two. Configuring the clock, by adding locations and adding seconds seems to trigger that (eventually, after some time)
<jesusvaldez> im installing from a usb drive
<soreau> |||zal|||: It's already installed by default
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, ok
<Moopz> moth_woman, I know but I want to clean up my grub loader, and I don't see a reason to have 5+ kernel versions laying around.
<|||zal|||> xorg.conf is blank T_T
<ActionParsnip> jesusvaldez: read ubottu's factoid. It shows how to test the iso. If its bad you will need to redownload
<moth_woman> o
<ljsoftnet> soreau my laptop 1024x768 the external monitor 1280x1024, xrandr maximum is 2048 x 2048
<soreau> |||zal|||: There is no xorg.conf by default
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Which version of ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> 10.04
<ljsoftnet> soreau 10.04
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, what else is on your top panel?
<ActionParsnip> pranay_09: the default behavior is to boot desktop. Did you change the boot options any to boot to text mode?
<|||zal|||> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?? right
<ActionParsnip> Pra
<ActionParsnip> Pra
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip, no
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, volume, network manage and whatever applications are running
<ActionParsnip> pranay_09: if not then you should check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for why the x server isn't loading
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, http://img152.imageshack.us/i/screenshotxt.png/
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Try setting a Virtual line in xorg.conf of 2560 1024 like this http://pastebin.com/1wiBYa2G
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, I've just stopped drop box
<ljsoftnet> soreau ok w8
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Delete the Driver line that says "vesa" (or change it to intel, which is the default)
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  hang on a sec....
<Moopz> Hey.. Noobish question, but say I want to remove previous kernel versions from my system. How do I go about that? I can find some of it in the Package manager but I don't know what to delete
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, I've heard that compiz can have a bug?
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Put this in /etc/X11/xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/Sm7E8xA6
<ActionParsnip> soreau: isn't there a ppa for the intel 8xxx chip to make it nice?
<|||zal|||> i try :D thanks
<soreau> ActionParsnip: nfc
<pranay_09> ActionParsnip, it's a long file what should i look for?
<ljsoftnet> soreau ok w8
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Make sure to use the text area at the bottom of the pastebin so as to not copy the line numbers
<ljsoftnet> soreau ok
<sahitya> Hey....
<soreau> ljsoftnet: After you save the file, restart X by logging out
<ljsoftnet> soreau ok
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: uname -a   gives the CURRENT kernel. dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2   shows INSTALLED kernels.
<sahitya> I want to open windows drive in ubuntu
<sahitya> can someone help me
<sahitya> Anyone :( ?
<Jordan_U> sahitya: Your windows partition should be listed in Places > Computer.
<soreau> sahitya: Are you using a live session or do you have ubuntu installed already?
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, beyond doing a boot from disk and comparing htop from that boot to a screenshot of htop on a fresh boot from your harddrive.... i am out of suggestions.
<eto> hello .... ubufagfs how does one change per user's locale in your crappy distro from console? a common task?
<sahitya> i installed ubuntu already
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: remove installed kernels but NOT the CURRENT kernel
<gunndawg> How can I manually move one folder into another folder that doesnt give you permission to move
<Moopz> ActionParsnip, I know which versions I want to remove already but I cannot find heads or tails in the Package Manager files to find out which to remove
<soreau> sahitya: Does 'mount' show the ntfs partition is mounted to a location?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, ok, thank you. What is boot from disc? is that a big procedure?
<GHH> hey
<Jordan_U> eto: That type of attitude, and those homophobic terms are not acceptable in this channel.
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  your install disk...put it in and let it boot... ( you may or may not have to change the boot order in your bios)
<moth_woman> sahitya: install ntfs-3g and edit your etc/fstab then mount -a
<sahitya> Jordan_U :There is nothing listed like computer in places
<GHH> i was removed quiet splash from /etc/default/grub. But it is not giving me console or gui login prompt. Why is this problem?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, I see, bootup with live cd take a screenshot of htop and compare?
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  it is like you are doing an install.... you have the option of running ubuntu WITHOUT installing.
<Jordan_U> sahitya: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, I understand. just use live mode to go into virtual desktop
<piercedwater> I need some opinions...anyone up for it
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  yes, correct... i would take a screenshot of a hard disk boot...with nothing running but htop... save it to desktop... then reboot from the live cd and run htop again... put the 2 screens side by side.
<soreau> piercedwater: nope
<soreau> ! ask | piercedwater
<ubottu> piercedwater: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, can I install htop in this live cd mode session?
<ljsoftnet> soreau still cant max the laptop resolution same as before
<soreau> livingdaylight: Yes
<red2kic> GHH: When you make changes to /etc/default/grub, you're to run a special command. It said so in /etc/default/grub.
<livingdaylight> soreau, ok, thx
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, thx for everything
<soreau> livingdaylight: You can do anything in the live session. Just remember the file system is running in memory
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, you should be able to run it .... open a terminal .... cd to where htop lives... and run it.
<piercedwater> I have a Dell PowerEdge 1850 that needs a new riser baord ($90 used) and a new power supply ($50). Would you all invest that much into that server?
<cryptodira> livingdaylight, your welcome... good luck :)
<livingdaylight> :D
<vega-_> piercedwater: not really the right channel for that question
<GHH> red2kic, i have did update-grub
<piercedwater> uh ok
<vega-_> this is for ubuntu support
<piercedwater> ok
<piercedwater> oh
<soreau> ljsoftnet: What does xrandr report as the maximum now?
<livingdaylight> cryptodira, you may be interested to know. The culprit may be a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tangerine/+bug/455238
<Jordan_U> piercedwater: Try ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<GHH> red2kic, i am running 10.10
<ryansmith> I'm having trouble getting the optical (s/pdif) out port working on my Turtle Beach Montego DDL. Gnome-volume-control doesn't show an optical out option and alsamixer shows the s/pdif as "off" with not option to enable it. Anyone have any suggestions?
<ryansmith> *no
<piercedwater> thanks
<realg> where is sqlite3 installed in ubuntu ? not finding the installation dir
<ljsoftnet> soreau still the same 2048x2048
<red2kic> GHH: What problem are you exactly having?
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<cryptodira> livingdaylight,  Thanks for the link!  you may be on the mark with that.
<ljsoftnet> soreau ok
<soreau> ljsoftnet: basically I think your hardware may not be capable of doing this, especially not with acceleration
<amit> by mistake a text file is deleted by me having my important documents,how to recover this plz help me
<gunndawg> could someone tell me how to sudo move a .zip file from my desktop into the docky themes folder ?
<ljsoftnet> soreau ah
<realg> quit
<KB1JWQ> amit: Restore from backups.
<amit> how to do that
<red2kic> gunndawg: "sudo mv"
<amit> i haven't backup yet
<KB1JWQ> amit: Then you're out of luck I'm afraid.
<GHH> red2kic, It is just giving some text (Like debug/console mode). After that it is not giving any option for login (like stand by)
<moth_woman> amit: there's no way..
<pranay_09> i am not able to log into graphics mode in ubuntu 9.04 , the default is text mode,  i even changed the telinit 2 to telnint 5 in /etc/event.d/rc-default  file but still when i log in i don't get into graphical mode
<amit> should i use scalpel
<amit> can installing scalpel or foremost  help me to recover
<GHH> red2kic, Actually i am trying to remove Gnome login GUI interface and splash wallpaper
<red2kic> GHH: If it was previously working, then maybe you did something that you shouldn't. See if you can get on virtual console.
<soreau> ljsoftnet: This command will at least tell you the maximum texture size for your card:  glxinfo -l|grep -i max_texture_size
<gunndawg> red2kic is it the name of the file first then sudo mv and destination folder or what ?
<red2kic> !tty | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<red2kic> gunndawg: "sudo mv /path/Desktop/bears.zip /tmp"
<soreau> ljsoftnet: You shouldn't exceed this area by any dimension in the total resolution of outputs connected to the card, or else any undefined behavior may occur
<GHH> red2kic, yeah i did the ctrl + alt + F1-F6 but it is giving me just a blank screen (black)
<amit> yup scalpel helps me guys cheers!
<red2kic> GHH: What did you type in /etc/default/grub? You mistyped or something. Me guess.
<moth_woman> amit: cool I'm going to look into that
<soreau> GHH: It is very possible you typo'd somewhere
<ljsoftnet> soreau heres the paste bin of /var/log... http://pastebin.com/x2JdbPq1
<GHH> red2kic, pm?
<red2kic> GHH: No. I prefer it here.
<GHH> red2kic, ok
<red2kic> GHH: Maybe you forget to append an quote.
<GHH> red2kic, Can you tell me How can i disable boot wallpaper ?
<red2kic> GHH: I can not. I think you disabled grub.
<soreau> ljsoftnet: Search for the word 'virtual' in the log. It seems to ignore the xorg.conf setting. Ask in #intel-gfx maybe
<pranay_09> ??
<kephu> hi
<Jordan_U> GHH: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<kephu> hey, does anyone else have this thing where just after installing you get this pretty sweet splash screen the first time you boot ubuntu, and then it never EVER works right ever again?
<kephu> I had it on two completely separate machines
<ljsoftnet> soreau ok thanks
<Jordan_U> kephu: Is one of the first things you usually do after a fresh install to install proprietary graphics drivers?
<kephu> yup
<Jordan_U> kephu: Proprietary graphics drivers don'
<kephu> don' what
<soreau> kephu: The proprietary drivers killed it
<Jordan_U> kephu: ... Don't support kernel mode setting, which is requrired for that nice splash.
<elFidel> dont support that specific bootsplash thing
<soreau> indeed
<soreau> kms
<ActionParsnip> Kephu: i know a guide to force the fb driver during bootup
<gunndawg> wow, why is my CPU running 98%!
<jmad980> Accomplishment unlocked!
<ActionParsnip> Kephu: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<jmad980> gunndawg: look and see what's eating it up in top htop gnome-system-monitor or w/e
<red2kic> gunndawg: "htop" Find out why.
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: run: top ,to see what's munching your mhz
<gunndawg> looks like its chromium
<jmad980> figures
<gunndawg> jmad980, why do ya say that ?
<jmad980> I don't like chromium ;)
<jmad980> but yeah, I've had that problem previously
<jmad980> out of basically nowhere
<gunndawg> jmad980, on ur browser you have ?
<jmad980> Firefox 4 life ;)
<red2kic> Problems goes away when you're using lynx.
<jmad980> btw, Firefox 4 is looking very nice
<jmad980> red2kic++
<red2kic> No flash 4 life. :)
<moth_woman> lynx
<gunndawg> red2kic, I am on linux
<kephu> oh, speaking of drivers and while I'm at it
<ActionParsnip> Kephu: use that guide until the embedded video. Works great. I do it toal all the systems i setup
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: do you use chromium, or do you use chrome?
<kephu> any general clues as to why my audio (both in and out) is stuttering like crap?
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, Chrominum
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, Chromium*
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: the daily build?
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I am not sure
<amalgama> hi... i edited /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf file so that the pc would start with initlevel 3 ... nevertheless, nothing changed.. it boots exactly as before... any suggestions??
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: did you add a ppa and install it or just install the ones in the default repos
<damian> hello
<damian> im from poland
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, default repos, even firefox is using quite a bit of CPU
<kephu> congratulations, damian
<red2kic> damian: Good morning. Welcome to #ubuntu. If you have any questions, ask away.
<ActionParsnip> Amalgama: if you add the boot option:  text   it will boot to text mode
<Jordan_U> GHH: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: probably chrome then
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<ernesto_> ...
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: i have no relation whatsoever with grub2, so if you can slightly guide me on how to add it ...
<avinashhm> hi, i migrated to 10.10 recently ,... i am seeing an instability in network .. i observe eth0 goes down suddenly... it is fixed if i do  a reboot of my ubuntu .. is there any way to reset only network .. [ like re enumerate eth0 ]
<amalgama> i have used a number of methods (now, most of them i cannot remember lol),  but it hasnt workes so far
<avinashhm> '[43515.967250] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down' is the message i see ..even if n/w is proper
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: also if you have 64bit OS and installed default flash it goes through a wrapper which can labour on the cpu too
<red2kic> Jordan_U: I think he didn't realize he messed up his default/grub
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I am on 32bit
<moth_woman> avinashhm: same here 10.10 it was irq conflict
<avinashhm> moth_woman, hwo did u confirm irq conflict .. any solution ?
<avinashhm> is reboot the only way ?
<moth_woman> avinashhm: yup just a sec I'll get it
<avinashhm> moth_woman, sure .. np
<gunndawg> I think I might have to shut my laptop down if I am maxing the CPU, this is nuts
<root> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> Amalgama: you add boot options in /etc/default/grub inside the quotes with the default: quiet splash   you can then run: sudo update-grub   to apply
<Guest38967> is anyone really proficient in backtrack?
<GHH> Jordan_U, I can't login at all
<moth_woman> avinashhm: I added irqpoll to my boot menu.lst
<triunity> How does one go about informing ubuntu that one of there help pages is lacking current information?
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | Guest38967
<ubottu> Guest38967: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: should be ok then
<Rypervenche> Could someone open up their OpenOffice Writer and click on the magnifying glass on the top right of the page and tell me what the default choice is for the option on the left?
<Guest38967> anyone proficient in backtrack
<Guest38967> i need help in it
<Guest38967> hello
<Guest38967> anyone
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, its ok to be running your CPU 99% - 100% ?
<Guest38967> can someone please help me
<red2kic> GHH: You broke it. Time to plop in LiveCD. Chroot into your /dev/sda -- Bind the paths. Fix your grub and update-grub.
<Guest38967> i really need help
<ActionParsnip> Backtrack isn't supported here
<Guest38967> which forum do i go to
<Rypervenche> Guest38967: Read what was written to you...
<triunity> How does one go about informing ubuntu that one of there help pages is lacking current information?
<amalgama> ActionParsnip: i will be right back after a restart ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest38967: and running an irc client as root is massively foolhardy
<Shinnok> :))
<avinashhm> moth_woman, sorry .. forgive my ignorance. but i dont' find menu.lst in /boot/grub
<triunity> ActionParsnip --> Backtrack comes with only root user
<GHH> red2kic, I have install kde
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<triunity> So he doesn't really have a choice
<red2kic> GHH: That's fine. You still have to fix your grub.
<triunity> Unless he adds a new user, but then the new user wont be able to launce certian apps
<triunity> Its a lose lose...
<ActionParsnip> triunity: does it have a facility to make a new user?
<avinashhm> moth_woman, i have crypto.lst, command.lst, handler.lst, fs.lst, moddep.lst, parttool.lst, partmap.lst, video.lst, terminal.lst
<moth_woman> avinashhm: might be named something else like grub.cfg I dunno I use debian
<avinashhm> moth_woman, mine is ubuntu 10.10
<avinashhm> yeah i have grub.cfg
<byunting> hello
<GHH> red2kic, but i can not login
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | avinashhm
<morgan> hey all - got what may be a stupid question. I wanna list every file in every directory in nautilus.. any hints?
<ubottu> avinashhm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<red2kic> GHH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 --See "Reinstalling GRUB 2"
<moth_woman> avinashhm: linux /boot/vmlinuz26 irqpoll root=bla bla bla
<byunting> china?
<red2kic> GHH: You need to use LiveCD (the disc you used to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu).
<byunting> 中文？
<moth_woman> should look something like that
<Jordan_U> !cn | byunting
<ubottu> byunting: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<avinashhm> moth_woman, thanks very much i ll try this .. any place where i can get to see what irqpoll does ?
<triunity> How does one go about informing ubuntu that one of there help pages is lacking current information?
<moth_woman> avinashhm: I havn't the slightest
<neilman011> why is running xchat as root stupid?
<avinashhm> moth_woman, no probs .. i ll try this .. again, thanks very much buddy.
<Shinnok> neilman011: in case of a sploity \o.
<elFidel> neilman011: reverse the question: why running it as root in the first place?
<morgan> anyone got any idea about my nautilus issue? I wanna show everyfile on a drive..
<neilman011> im not sure how to do it any other way
<GHH> red2kic,ok. How can i disable or remove all GNOME boot big screen/wallpaper and using kde as default ?
<neilman011> im really new to ubuntu/backtrack
<red2kic> GHH: In /etc/default/grub. You can disable it.
<Shinnok> neilman011: shold try ubuntu first? get familiar with that and then take backtrack to a ride
<ActionParsnip> Neilman011: backtrack isn't supported here
<Rypervenche> Could someone open up their OpenOffice Writer and click on the magnifying glass on the top right of the page and tell me what the default choice is for the option on the left?
<neilman011> does me running as root pose any risk to my compute just chatting like this
<moth_woman> neilman011: no
<triunity> They really should create a bt irc channel.  Though i wouldn't want to be the person answering those questions... "How do i hack <insert something illegal"
<discord_> my dvd rom isnt working, but its worked before. It's like it doesn't detect the dvd in the drive
<ActionParsnip> Neilman011: yes
<neilman011> how does it pose a risk?
<ActionParsnip> Neilma
<red2kic> neilman011: You're running a root privlege. Someone use the exploit to get into your machine. Format your hard drives for lols.
<neilman011> haha i actually want to see somebody do that
<GHH> red2kic,How? is it removing "quite splash"
<triunity> not to mention, everyone knows the bt password. so we could take over your system in no time...
<GHH> neilman011, see pm
<avinashhm> Jordan_U, thanks very much , i read the link .. thank u.
<discord_> anybody help me to get my dvd working / mounted?
<leoncutz> hi there i am new to ubuntu. i've just install it yesterday & it seems that i am having trouble with the sound. there isn't any. can anyone help me pls?
<red2kic> neilman011: Root allows xchat to write files to places they shouldn't write to.
<Jordan_U> avinashhm: You're welcome.
<triunity> How does one go about informing ubuntu that one of there help pages is lacking current information?
<iceroot> neilman011: if you have an exploit in your software you are running as root, the atacker can start code with the user your program is running, in this case, root
<red2kic> GHH: That is one way. The another way is to install different plymouth boot (text).
<neilman011> but just chatting is it possible for somebody to do that or would i need to click something?
<triunity> neilman what happens if i run : "rm -r /*" as a sudo user?
<one> what
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<iceroot> neilman011: its just possible with chatting, e.g. someone is sending you a crafted string
<iceroot> neilman011: which will exploit your client
<neilman011> what does that command do
<triunity> ohh god
<Jordan_U> triunity: That command attempts to delete all files in the filesystem. Please don't repeat it here.
<ignus> it starts a nuclear chain reaction
<morgan> remove recursive from root
<moth_woman> neilman011: neilman011: it erases your hardrive
<iceroot> neilman011: so please stop running programs as root if they dont need root. its not supported here and a very stupid idea
<GHH> neilman011, You use Backtrack as your primary os?
<triunity> Jordan_U: I am fully aware of the power of that command, i was merely remarking on why neilman shouldn't be running as root in irc
<neilman011> no i have like 5 laptops i just started using backtrack
<TheMusicGuy> I have a complicated request. Is it possible to have my system go into suspend mode after a certain amount of inactivity, but ONLY if its a certain time of day?
<triunity> And i will not utter any other destructive commands
<ActionParsnip> Neilman011: irc exploits gaining root access, people telling you to execute stuff in the clieng which some support. Attackers may capture the process and gain the access of the running account which is normally user but will be root in your case so gives 100% system access including stored passwords and access to local email data if you use a client. I can go on
<iceroot> neilman011: backtrack is also not supported here
<neilman011> if i didn't tell you, how would you have know that i'm in root?
<gunndawg> ugg there is no resaon firefox and chromium should be maxing out my CPU usage!
<GHH> red2kic, Can you help me customizing ubuntu ?
<Shinnok> neilman011: #backtrack-linux .
<triunity> neilman for using bt you really don't know alot about explotation and penitration testing...
<moth_woman> neilman011: ~root@23432.234.234
<iceroot> neilman011: lets stop the stupid root-discussion, we told you its a bad idea
<kandinski> hi, how can I add this ppa to my sources?
<red2kic> GHH: Did you fix your grub first?
<kandinski> https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn/+packages
<morgan> no one got a hint on this simple prob in nautilus? a list of files in subdirectories?
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: try removing plugins like java and flash or addons to isolate the issue
<triunity> How does one go about informing ubuntu that one of there help pages is lacking current information?
<neilman011> it can't be any worse of a conversation then what you guys are talking about
<neilman011> how do i get out of root then?
<leoncutz> can anyone help me to solve my sound trouble. there is no drivers install
<triunity> neilman run this command "adduser <USERNAME>"
<moth_woman> neilman011: create a user account and log into that instead
<triunity> change <USERNAME> for a user that you would like to have in the system
<GHH> red2kic, I have actually mounted , chrooted and then editing manually and at least testing it again and again(with kde)
<triunity> then give it root access
<neilman011> ok i just ran that command
<Rypervenche> kandinski: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<triunity> ok, if you did it right, you should now have a new user in the system
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I dont have any plugins or add-ons installed
<kandinski> Rypervenche: ta
<moth_woman> neilman011: read the manual for adduser
<triunity> next edit /etc/sudoers
<neilman011> ok i just made a new user
<GHH> neilman011, You hacker or going to be a hacker?
<triunity> and give that new user sudo access
<neilman011> no i just want to learn a little bit more
<red2kic> GHH: You only need to chroot in and fix your GRUB2 first. Then you don't need to use chroot again. That way, you boot into your real system. Furthurmore, if you don't know what you're doing, don't worry about customization, just grab a Kubuntu disc. It'll have KDE boot splash style.
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | neilman011
<ubottu> neilman011: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<neilman011> i know the basics such as ettercap and a little bit of metasplit
<triunity> so, something like "nano /etc/sudoers"
<Jordan_U> neilman011: If you use Ubuntu rather than backtrack you will not be logging in as root by default, and you will be able to get support here.
<ActionParsnip> neilman011: your OS isn't supported here
<neilman011> i just made a new backtrack user so i assume that is not root by default
<Rypervenche> neilman011: I just run backtrack off of an SD card whenever I need it. I don't use it as my main OS. I would recommend running it off of a DVD or USB drive only.
<Gnea> Jordan_U: since when does backtrack default to root for login?
<triunity> with the line "<USERNAME>  ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<neilman011> it always does
<Jordan_U> Gnea: AFAIK forever.
<Gnea> neilman011: you will need to ask for help in #backtrack-linux from here on out
<red2kic> triunity: Use visudo when it c omes to /etc/sudoers.
<Gnea> Jordan_U: I'll have to double check that...
<discord_> TheMusicGuy: how about a cron job to start the service which does that
<triunity> red2kic: I really don't like vi or vim... so even though i shouldn't i use gui programs.... and seeing as our friend doesn't know how to add a user, i didn't want to subject him to vi
<vinok> neilman011, i think you are in the wrong channel. BT is a compilation of hacking/cracking software into one os. if you really want to learn, research each tools availble, the concept of the attack. the people from the backtrack channel can assist you
<Jordan_U> triunity: visudo doesn't actually use vi unless that is the default editor.
<Gnea> vinok: he already left.
<triunity> Jordan_U:  I didn't know....
<ucenik04> l<ckj;jbabvurbbvvvvvvvvjkalaviua
<ucenik04> vuawrv
<ucenik04> aav;irbvv
<vinok> Gnea, late message :)
<ucenik04> haw are you
<Gnea> ucenik04: oh really?
<triunity> Learn something new everyday...
<triunity> How does one go about informing ubuntu that one of there help pages is lacking current information?
<Gnea> vinok: one of the main reasons why I *don't* turn joins and part messages off :)
<red2kic> It is wiki. You can edit it.
<triunity> Thanks red2kic
<TheMusicGuy> discord_, what service does that? All I know is the graphical interface for configuring it (System>Preferences>Power Management)
<resurection> What program can do sync folders via FTP by schedule?
<discord_> ;;
<TheMusicGuy> resurection, I'm thinking a combination of rsync and crontab,
<GHH> red2kic, Backtrack for example
<TheMusicGuy> resurection, That should at least get you started
<triunity> resurection: http://serverfault.com/questions/24622/how-to-use-rsync-over-ftp
<TheMusicGuy> resurection, If its for backup then I recommend rsnapshot (available from the repos)
<Slion> After upgrading to 10.04LTS I cannot login anymore. It says access denied in the UI.
<Slion> How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> resurection: you can mount ftp servers and rsync / cron the copy process
<Slion> I can still login as root from the recovery console
<GHH> lol i am connected or disconected from irc
<GHH> ?
<livingdaylight> GHH, we are both disconnected
<vinok> guys where is the file located where i can edit my ip address manually.
<GHH> livingdaylight, hahaha
<Slion> actually it says 'permission denied' from the login screen
<TheMusicGuy> vinok, you can modify your ip address using the ifconfig utility. I don't know if there is a file (there might be)
<livingdaylight> GHH, it is not funny, we are disconnected from mothership; floating through space.... omg... what will happen to us?
<Jordan_U> !ot | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<resurection> TheMusicGuy: not for backup. I need sync my_documents folder between notebook and home station. Sync must by 2 way. Thenks for link, i'll read about rsync.
<GHH> red2kic, i am trying to customize ubuntu for our company.  such a way did Backtrack(Ubuntu renamed as Backtrack)
<TheMusicGuy> I didn't give a link ^_^
<vinok> TheMusicGuy, yup there is a file where the ifconfig writes to, but i can't find it =(
<TheMusicGuy> vinok, are you sure altering the file would automatically update the NICs correctly and such?
<vinok> TheMusicGuy, yup that's the idea
<discord_> TheMusicGuy: search for documentation on using grep, its fairly easy to use. I think maybe you could use it to change the gconf settings for gnome power manager
<vinok> TheMusicGuy, I found it already thanks anyways =)
<bc81> can someone recommend a mini/micro USB Wireless adapter for an older laptop?  i'm looking at one but i'm not sure if it's linux compatible: http://tinyurl.com/wirelessUSBlinux
<discord_> now somebody help me get my dvd-rom detect this disk
<GHH> Jordan_U, Can i get help customizing Ubuntu please(i did the ubuntu guide but still some problem)
<discord_> anybody
<discord_> ?
<bc81> discord_: what disk? what dvd-rom?  any error messages?  more details please
<discord_> sudo mount -r /dev/sr0 /home/discord/tmp/
<discord_> [sudo] password for discord:
<discord_> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<discord_> bc81: dmesg | grep sr0
<discord_> [    2.218191] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<discord_> [    2.218340] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<kandinski> add-apt-repository can't find the proper distribution template (for Maverick)
<kandinski> any idea how to fix this?
<discord_> i miss the #ubuntu from days of old, like 2005, when a whole bunch of debian hackers could answer most unixy questions in a few minutes
<kandinski> discord_: you were supposed to pick up the slack
<kandinski> tsk tsk
<discord_> kandinski: i do some
<trisemigistus> how to i get on irc.esper.net?
<kandinski> discord_, I kid because I love
<trisemigistus> first tiem using xchat >_>
<trisemigistus> anyone?
<discord_> kandinski: I kick myself for not getting that CS degree, I don't spend en ough time behind the machine
<wtfking_> hi does anyone know if its possible to use hdmi port on laptop as an hdmi source, and view it in ubuntu
<wtfking_> i need to work on my apple tv  upstairs
<wtfking_> and really dont want to carry my tv anywhere
<discord_> wtfking_: #apple?
<wtfking_> no discord_ #ubuntu
<wtfking_> im running ubuntu
<wtfking_> and i want to know if its possible to view an hdmi source
<discord_> 1
<Flesoft> alguien habla español me puede ayudar
<Flesoft> alguien habla español me puede ayudar
<Flesoft> alguien habla español me puede ayudar
<kandinski> oh, I tried to change the window dressing on metacity on maverick and now the buttons are back on the right hand side. How can I put them on the left hand side?
<js__> manalitux
<goddard> im trying to install to a compact flash and it isn't being detected
<goddard> anyone know of a driver that will make itwork?
<colin_> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<codemagician> how do I change my default movie player for gnome?
<jsjc> is there any way to share just a window via vnc?
<codemagician> I'd like it to be VLC instead
<jsjc> liek just one program sharing.
<drizt> hi
<goddard> jsjc huh?
<Flesoft> alguien habal español
<Flesoft> que me pueda ayudar
<Flesoft> quien habal español
<goddard> wrong channel
<jsjc> Flesoft tienes que buscar ubuntu-es
<triunity> Wow, i SUCK at editing wiki's
<bc81> kandinski: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<triunity> does anyone who actually knows what they are doing want to edit this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/NotPackaged) page... to add who list of really high quality linux games
<drizt> i trying build XBMCLive with lh. but i got error
<drizt> P: Begin installing disk information...
<drizt> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/live-helper/data/debian-cd/lucid/i386_netinst_udeb_include': No such file or directory.
<bc81> kandinski: oh, you want them on the left? gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "close,maximize,minimize:menu"
<fdsaseemslegit> drizt:  have you navigated to /usr/share/live-helper/data/debian-cd/lucid/i386_netinst_udeb_include to create the directory?
<fdsaseemslegit> drizt:  sudo mkdir /usr/share/live-helper/data/debian-cd/lucid/i386_netinst_udeb_include and try again
<kandinski> bc81:
<bc81> kandinski:
<drizt> fdsaseemslegit I don't think what it is true way. and i want to know: Why it happens?
<kandinski> bc81: I meant thanks
<bc81> kandinski: :-) you're welcome
<ivan_> wow! real ubunters! :)
<fdsaseemslegit> drizt:  I am just offering opinion based on the error
<bc81> ivan_: or...are we, "Ubuntianites"?
<ivan_> I'm crazy in love with Ubuntu! :)
<bc81> ivan_: do you have a support question?  ask away
<banpdtr_>  I want to run one shell script when any USB Device is plugged into the machine... for that I have to write UDEV rules..  if anyone knows how to do it,pls help me
<ivan_> Yes, I have. I wonder if I can make bootable flash disk with "Startup Disk Creator" on the base of ext2 filesystem. Well, you see, this utility formats disk in FAT! It's not logical deed.
<bc81> ivan_: try using gparted to format your drive, you will have many more options than FAT.  sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest82375> hi, i need some help
<Guest82375> is this expression weel typed?
<Guest82375> sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done
<ivan_> Well. If I choose to use anything else than FAT partition, "Startup Disk Creator" is telling me "Not enough space"
<Guest82375> it suppossed tosearch in /lib & /var all files named wl/.ko and rename it but it gives an error
<henson1001p> Guest82375: What's the error?
<Guest82375> sh: for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i ${i}.orig; done
<Guest82375> aparently syntax in the 'do'
<Guest82375> henson1001p
<pradeep> please how did you setup an in house mail server that would work on the intranet inbound and  work on the internet outbound too.
<henson1001p> Guest82375: Hm, maybe a ; after do?
<Guest82375> i will try
<Guest82375> again error henson1001p
<Guest82375> syntax error near unexpected element do
<hilarie> Could someone take a moment and explain to me how to use http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?category=Simulation
<bc81> hilarie: it's not working for me (Could not find package 'zero-ballistics'.)  maybe go to the game's homepage and download the package
<hilarie> Ahhh
<hilarie> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/#how_to_install
<hilarie> @bc81 Kindly hand me my sign now
<greenmang0> hi guys ... i have an old Macbook ... i just created a Ubuntu 10.10 usb using usb-creator... now i want to install ubuntu on mac... but can't find option to boot from usb... what to do?
<Slion> If anyone feels like helping with my login issues: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10423739#post10423739
<Switch> k
<its-me-again> banpdtr_: hi welcome to the ubuntu support channel this is the right place for you to ask about your scripting questions
<its-me-again> have fun ok
<banpdtr_> its-me-again, :-)
<henson1001p>  for i in `find /lib /var -name wl\.ko`; do mv $i $i.orig; done -- works for me
<its-me-again> i never needed to do that or anything similar
<red2kic> Slion: This is why I always do a clean installations over upgrading. Far less hassle.
<ranjan> hi all
<hrhrhr> what's the best way to get an 'image' backup or as close to as possible?
<its-me-again> i cant help you much ok
<hrhrhr> tar up folders?
<Slion> red2kic I take note
<its-me-again> Tm_T: y ban him
<henson1001p> Guest82375: So I guess, just use your original without the braces. And you're not typing 'sh:' right?
<its-me-again> Tm_T: shesh did he do anything that ad
<ranjan> how can i partition my usb pendrive so that the system identifies it as two devices??
<Tm_T> its-me-again: he was banned previously and haven't discussed about it, getting around the ban isn't allowed
<greenmang0> ranjan: by making 2 partitions on your pen drive
<its-me-again> Tm_T: exactly but be fair andgive seccond chances and all i was banned in my early days because i did not know how to act in #ubuntu and people where not overfriendly to em
<its-me-again> they accused me of trolling adn spamming and all when i ws so new i never understood what they where.
<Tm_T> its-me-again: wrong place to discuss, PM ->
<its-me-again> or what i hd done wrong
<its-me-again> ok pm me
<hilarie> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?category=Simulation
<Guest82375> thnx henson
<hilarie> Could someone help try and walk me through that?
<Guest82375> henson1001p thnx, i know a bit of programming
<bc81> greenmang0: i haven't used a mac ever, but do you check the BIOS for any USB boot options?
<Guest82375> and im noob in linux
<Guest82375> so i don't know how that expression works
<hilarie> It's adding a new repository, and I installed the .deb to add a new repository, but it's still not working,
<greenmang0> bc81: mac doesn't contain BIOS
<bc81> greenbit_: oh lol.  last apple/mac product i used was in the early 80's an "Apple IIe"
<hilarie> ... is there any way to make ubuntu 10.10 as friendly as windows...
<hilarie> I am trying to install a program, but its the wrong for 32bit, and I am running 64 bit, windows lets you do that, why wont ubuntu?
<Gnea> hilarie: ubuntu does let you.
<hilarie> @gnea Wrong architecture 'i386'
<ranjan> greenmang0, but it considers just as partitions. i want to create it as two devices
<gunndawg> Gnea, hey can I PM you ?
<Gnea> gunndawg: k
<ranjan> hilarie, which is the package you are going to install?
<henson1001p> Guest82375: Sorry, lost connection. Did that work?
<insane_kangaroo> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu4
<Guest82375> yes it works henson1001p
<insane_kangaroo> which Ubuntu release is this?
<insane_kangaroo> is this hte latest?
<hilarie> the-powder-toy-45.2-i386.deb and I can't find a 64 bit version
<Guest82375> !ubuntu 10.10
<insane_kangaroo> OpenSSH 5.5p1 is to which Ubuntu release?
<zamba> insane_kangaroo: 10.10
<zamba> insane_kangaroo: i have it here, at least
<zamba> insane_kangaroo: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5
<zamba> insane_kangaroo: that's my sshd banner on 10.10
<insane_kangaroo> zamba: ah, thanks
<asfjio> hello guys, i'm trying to restart rsyslog daemon by doing "sudo service rsyslog restart", but it says "restart: Unknown instance:". anyone can help?
<hilarie> @RanJan I found the game originally here http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?category=Simulation but i can't get that website to work, I tried to add the .deb package that is supposed to add the ripositories needed for those games, but it didn't, or they need to be updated or something on my side of things
<iceroot> asfjio: rsyslogd
<greenmang0> ranjan: hmm...
<asfjio> iceroot: "rsyslogd: unrecognized service"
<insane_kangaroo> thanks
<joaopinto> hilarie, you need to refresh your repository information
<insane_kangaroo> doing a dox on someone who hacked a popular furry forum
<ranjan> greenmang0, is there any solution?
<joaopinto> hilarie, from the terminal: sudo apt-get update
<asfjio> iceroot: my version is "Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l"
<hilarie> @joanpinto okay,
<greenmang0> ranjan: as far as i know, no.. why do you want to do it?
<hilarie> !!! They are working now, thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chalkie1983> Hey guys, i am using ubuntu 10.04 on my dedi server, i cant get infront of the machine to upgrade to 10.10, but the version of transmissionbt is 1.93 and the latest is 2.13, how can i force ubuntu to download and install the latest version?
<iceroot> asfjio: hm, sorry i am not using a new version, so i am only using /etc/init.d/ and cant help with "service"
<asfjio> iceroot: okay, thanks though.
<ranjan> greenmang0, i want to do it coz i want to make one splitted driver for Bootable OS and other for Keeping my files :)
<ranjan> greenmang0, i have a similar thing done here with me , but i dont know how it became like that.
<ranjan> hilarie, i think then you should go for installing from source
<hilarie> @ranjan Joanpinto was able to get the installer working from the original source was
<henson1001p> asfjio: Take off the 'd' on rsyslog
<hilarie> @ranjan I have spent many hours trying to source things, it never works out lol
<ranjan> hilarie, did you follow this guide? http://the-powder-toy.wikispaces.com/Building+in+Linux
<hilarie> @ranjan hehe, that's the kind of compiling I might be able to handle :) but I got it installed after I updated my repositories
<ranjan> hilarie, great :)
<ranjan> hilarie, enjoy playing :)
<hilarie> Thank you for your help
<bc81> Chalkie1983: you installing the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<bc81> Chalkie1983: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa, sudo apt-get update
<tufu> 有人么
<bc81> !cn | tufu
<ubottu> tufu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Chalkie1983> bc81 thanks a lot
<bc81> Chalkie1983: you''re welcom
<Dreki_> whats that nickserv command to get your nickname back from someone else on the server using it?
<Chalkie1983> ./msg nickserv kill <username> <password>
<Chalkie1983> thats what it is on my other server anyway
<asfjio> henson1001p: i think i was stopped before i try to restart it, so thats why it says to me "restart: Unknown instance:". thanks it is working now.
<Ad0> hi
<henson1001p> asfjio: Ah, great!
<Ad0> installing RAID-5 with 4 1TB disks.
<Ad0> I created a 3+1 setup (1 spare)
<Ad0> but it shows only 2 TB?
<Ad0> should really show 3
<DJones> Dreki_: It might be worth you setting nick protection on as well, that'd stop somebody using the nick without knowing the password, ask in #freenode if you need help doing that
<snowrichard> my windows PC is down.  It needs a new CPU fan.  The power supply tries to start the fan spinning and it does not start, then it tries again about a second later.
<snowrichard> but the fan does a little shake every few seconds
<Chalkie1983> so your CPU is over heating?
<snowrichard> well it didn't
<snowrichard> just the fan won't start so it doesn't complete POST
<snowrichard> i took the fan off and cleaned the heat sink out
<neure> hello
<snowrichard> a lot of dust there
<sergio91pt> once I forgot to reconnect the fan after cleaning my pc
<neure> how do i build linux-tools for my kernel version?
<sergio91pt> it worked fine for some mins on xp
<snowrichard> i have an amd 64 system here not being used.  if could image the windows install to several DVD's and be able to restore it to the amd 64 sata drive i could use that system
<snowrichard> or better yet copy the windows partition to my external 2TB linux drive
<its-me-again> thanks for the chat Tm_T
<snowrichard> the new fan is cheap i'll go ahead and replace the fan then try to move the windows install to the amd64 system
<its-me-again> sno
<its-me-again> snowrichard: you will nave no luck windows needs to be installed on the computer from scratch
<its-me-again> and the motherboard drivers used
<its-me-again> snowrichard: it might start gto boot the os but have major problems.
<snowrichard> well if it no longer works i basically have only been using it for one app, a chat program, and i can chat with most of those folks on facebook.
<snowrichard> i'm not spending the 100 bucks again
<bc81> snowrichard: what chat program is it?
<snowrichard> paltalk.com.  They have a web based version of it but adobe flash player 10 crashes when you try to input the password
<snowrichard> and the mobile web version also had problems and there is no version of the app for android yet only i phone and blackberry
<bc81> oh i see
<bc81> looks like empathy or pidgin can compete with it, no?
<snowrichard> just my friends on there use that program and facebook and that's about it
<yeshu> how to run c program on ubuntu
<yeshu> yeshu,  i have installed gcc
<gidas> ;D
<snowrichard> you must compile it using gcc -o objectfilename sourcename.c
<snowrichard> then ./objectfilename
<snowrichard> but in the general case you'll probably run make
<amalgama> yeshu: type in terminal "gcc    -o    [the name of the txt file]         [the name of the new file].c
<snowrichard> to build it
<amalgama> oh, already answered...
<its-me-again> e chatting
<ct529> hi guys. just installed ubuntu with lxde and having some substantial problems .... it works perfectly from live cd .... when I install I get flooded by local_softirq_pending 08 errors ...
<ct529> any clue?
<ct529> I have done plenty of googling but cannot udnestand the issue
<Gnea> ct529: have you tried turning on irq polling or irq routing?
<rtyuio> hi there
<rtyuio> how to install .bin file file ?
<Gnea> depends what the .bin file is
<anirudhr> How do I connect to a remote MySQL server using the mysql CLI application?
<rtyuio> from a week i try to install this j2sdk-1_4_2_13-linux-ia64.bin one, impossible it just returning to next line Gnea
<rtyuio> is that possible or not ?
<ct529> Gnea: what is irq polling / routing and how do I turn it on?
<minimec> anirudhr: The application would be phpmyadmin. You might have to install it.
<anirudhr> minimec: I was just told I could do "mysql --host" to connect.
<mulmundang> hi
<ranjan> Hi ,all, can anyone help me in installing and configuring Conky as shown in this site???? http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/13-breathtaking-conky-configurations.html
<bc81> anirudhr: use mysql --help or man mysql, mysql --host=host_name --password[=password] etc..
<taran> I have my printer connected to localhost but every time I give print command I ge the message print Job Submitted it never prints
<minimec> anirudhr: You can connect to your mysql host via terminal and commandline. phpMyadmin is a Web.based admin software. YOu would probably access it with www. yourhost.com/phpMyadmin or so.
<taran> !localhost
<ranjan> any conky specialists here??
<mulmundang> hi~
<Sharad> join #ubuntu
<bc81> ranjan, i use conky (albeit a minimalist configuration, nothing too elaborate)
<ct529> Gnea: what do you think is giving that error? and why is the error not happening when I use live cd?
<ranjan> bc81, can you help me in configuring conky like the one shown in that website?
<bc81> ranjan: which one?
<ct529> Gnea: also, because I am flooded with local_softirq_pending 08 there is no much I can do
<ranjan> bc81, http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/13-breathtaking-conky-configurations.html
<ranjan> bc81, in that the conky street :)
<rtyuio> i can't able to install j2sdk-1_4_2_13-linux-ia64.bin
<bc81> ranjan: ranjan save the text file http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs37/f/2008/258/8/a/Conky_street_by_Kouri1977.txt as .conkyrc to your home folder then start conky with alt+F2 conky &
<ranjan> bc81, which package should i install?? is it Conky?
<bc81> ranjan: yes
<ranjan> bc81, installed conky :)
<ranjan> now going to replace the .conkyrc
<taran> Kindly help me install printer here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561867/
<bibic682> hello, anyone have an answer for 100% cpu usage while playing swf video online ?
<Sharad> hi
<Jibadeeha> bibic682, don't play the swf video
<Sharad> i m fresher for ubuntu...pl guide me...be my friend...
<bc81> ranjan: next, download and extract the fonts to ~/.fonts: http://www.dafont.com/bring-tha-noize.font & http://www.dafont.com/the-b-o-m-b.font
<bibic682> Jibadeeha: That is not the answer I was lookin 4  :)
<bibic682> I watch streaming tv online and it uses Flash video
<red2kic> bibic682: Flash is notorious for causing CPU spikes and issues. Ho ho ho. ;(
<bc81> ranjan: then you can play with the gap_x & gap_y values of .conkyrc to position the readouts on your screen
<bazhang> taran, what printer model and brand
<ranjan> bc81, k i applying the font
<taran> bazhang: it is HP laser jet 1020 plus
<bibic682> I think it is a conspiracy for you to have to have the latest and greatest computer
<bazhang> taran, what does the linuxprinting.org printer database say about that printer
<taran> bazhang: I did not check it
<bazhang> taran, then good idea to have a look at it
<bc81> ranjan: i'm @ 1366x768 and using gap_x 200 & gap_y -70, but depending on your screen res, it will be different
<taran> bazhang: ok. Im doing it just NOW
<ranjan> bc81, yes the font got applied
<bc81> ranjan, good :-)
<ranjan> but its showing some letters like "f z j x" instead of that white spots :(
<jr-minnaar> Hi Everyone! Do any of you know when Natty Alpha 2 will be released?
<ranjan> bc81, what might be the problem?
<AbhijiT> jr-minnaar, #ubuntu+1
<bc81> ranjan: you need to install both fonts..see above, i linked to them both
<bazhang> jr-minnaar, check the release schedule in #ubuntu+1
<jr-minnaar> Ah, thanks
<jr-minnaar> #ubuntu+1
<bc81> ranjan: then killall conky, and alt+F2 conky &
<AbhijiT> jr-minnaar, /j #ubuntu+1
<Grav> Hello. How Can I disable Ubuntu Software Center while installing deb packages? It feels like I'm back to windows.
<ranjan> bc81, OMG, i got it working :)
<ranjan> bc81, Luv you :)
<ranjan> bc81, thank you :)
<bc81> ranjan: xD you're welcome
<xangua> Grav: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<ranjan> bc81, same way can i do the other configurations?
<Grav> xangua: Ok I will try it.
<bc81> ranjan: that's the basic idea..just look inside the .conkyrc file for any references to fonts, and download them. some configs might have a README, so be sure to read it
<ranjan> bc81, yes i was about to ask that. how did you identified the font?
<ChesterX> hi, I am looking for a package grouping some closed source drivers and codecs (MP3, AVI, and such). Unfortunately I don't remember the name, it should be something like ubuntu-forbidden-extras or something alike. Does anyone know the exact name?
<ranjan> bc81, ok i found it in the TEXT section :)
<AbhijiT> !restricted | ChesterX
<ubottu> ChesterX: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ranjan> bc81, let me try the others too ;)
<bc81> ranjan: ctrl+f the rc file for the phrase "font" and when you see it, google eg. "Best Of Magurno Brushes font"
<bazhang> ChesterX, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Grav> xangua: Thanks, that's what I needed.
<bazhang> ChesterX, check out medibuntu.org also for packages, ie related to playing dvd
<ChesterX> thanks @ abhijiT & bazhang
<xangua> forbidden-extras :S
<dr5t4924> Hi, can someone help me find a command line to play songs in a directory (and subdirs) randomly  with mplayer?
<AbhijiT> xangua, software developed at forbbidden kingodom?
<AbhijiT> :P
<bc81> ranjan: in case you want it, here's my .conkyrc it's very minimalist: http://pastebin.com/H8HxQNG2 :-)
<AbhijiT> dr5t4924, mplayer
<AbhijiT> though i dunno 'how'
<ranjan> bc81, let me check :)
<ranjan> bc81, small orange one :) isnt it?
<bc81> ranjan: yes :-)  but easy to change the colrs
<ChesterX> Usually I use open source but for the netbook there is just to much intel crap for it to work properly
<ranjan> bc81, ok :)
<dr5t4924> I tried mplayer -shuffle $(find .)  , but then mplayer intereprets every word as a song, not line
<bc81> ranjan: you can do ctrl+h in gedit for replace
<bullgard4> What does 'PEBS' stand for in http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2010-10/msg08841.html?
<ranjan> bc81, great :) and i found that no need to restart conky for the changes to take effect
<bc81> ranjan: yes, only ctrl+s...unless you add a font
<catmando> hey all
<catmando> i've got an odd problem with rabbitmq 1.8 (from the repos)
<llutz> bullgard4: cpu-flags grep pebs /proc/cpuinfo
<catmando> i'm trying to install it, but it's hanging on starting rabbitmq-server
<catmando> what's odd is that if i look at ps i can see that the processes have started
<catmando> it just doesn't seem to work that out
<catmando> any idea?
<g4tsu> Hi
<g4tsu> I've got a problem with sound in Ubuntu 10.10 when I plug my headphone
<CHABORRILLO> WWW.CASAGITANA.TK3.NET
<CHABORRILLO> WWW.CASAGITANA.TK3.NET
<CHABORRILLO> WWW.CASAGITANA.TK3.NET
<CHABORRILLO> WWW.CASAGITANA.TK3.NET
<CHABORRILLO> WWW.CASAGITANA.TK3.NET
<g4tsu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> CHABORRILLO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhijiT> !sound | g4tsu
<ubottu> g4tsu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gryllida> How do I start the taskbar panel? It seems to have crashed.
<g4tsu> AbhijiT, ok
<AbhijiT> !panels | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<snowrichard> my cell phone is ringing an alarm for 5:30 am
<ChaosR> hello, everytime I reboot my ubuntu, it seems to load the wrong icon set, I can then set it in appearance back to the humanity scheme, logout and login, and its good, until I reboot that is, any solution (besides never rebooting XD)
<taran> bazhang: what am I to check at linuxprinting.org?
<bc81> Gryllida: or if you dont want to reset, and it is in fact crashed, alt+f2 gnome-panel
<shadow42085> ok I am running a ubuntu 10.04 with LAMP+Webmin+Sendmail I need to configure sendmail with webmin any Ideas
<AbhijiT> shadow42085, #ubuntu-server
<llutz> !webmin > shadow42085
<ubottu> shadow42085, please see my private message
<AbhijiT> :/
<multiplatinum> hi
<rtyuio> how to install complete java package ?
<llutz> !java | rtyuio
<ubottu> rtyuio: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<multiplatinum> my wifi icon in my panel keeps being inconsistent, im on wifi now, but it looks like it's searching for wifi :S
<GHH> How can i change or remove http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1004installation-small_000.png     ?
<bullgard4> llutz: I beg your pardon? I asked what 'PEBS' stand for.
<bullgard4> s/stand/stands/
<llutz> bullgard4: ot here, try #hardware
<bazhang> taran, the support or lack thereof for your printer, at the linuxprinting.org printer database
<bullgard4> oh dear!
<bc81> bullgard4: "Precise Event-Based Sampling"\
<multiplatinum> help!!!!
<bazhang> multiplatinum, with what
<multiplatinum> i keep getting disconnected and reconnected!!!
<multiplatinum> my wifi got messed up somehow?
<bc81> bullgard4: http://perfmon2.sourceforge.net/pfmon_intel_core.html#pebs
<multiplatinum> it now says it's searching for wifi but im on IRC
<multiplatinum> and now it says connected
<multiplatinum> but in like 1 minute it will say disconnected
<kamalesh1> anyone using ubuntu on sony vaio ?
<multiplatinum> test?
<multiplatinum> it said disconnected again
<taran> bazhang: my printer is supported
<multiplatinum> please help this is annoying
<GHH> Please help me to change this wallpaper http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1004installation-small_000.png
<bazhang> taran, what driver does it suggest you use
<ranjan> bc81, hi , i am back, from where can i get the color codes for conky?
<bazhang> ranjan, need a good conky set up guide?
<multiplatinum> now im connected again
<llutz> ranjan: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<taran> bazhang: I have downloaded that driver
<xangua> ranjan: you mean 'conky colors' ¿
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 ranjan
<bc81> ranjan: sudo apt-get install gcolor2
<kamalesh1> can Ubuntu have Sony's gesture controls (using synaptic pointing device drivers) ? Sony Vaio E series (VPCEA16FG)
<bazhang> taran, downloaded how
<ranjan> bazhang, llahna xangua bc81 thank you all :)
<Landstalker> hi guys, after some suggestions. I've got a directory of files that all have a code in their name. I need to rename them all to just their codes, but the code can appear anywhere in the filename. They all start with the same three letters though CNN
<pradeep> please how did you setup an in house mail server that would work on the intranet inbound and  work on the internet outbound too.
<llutz> Landstalker: read "man rename"
<multiplatinum> im getting random disconnects, help!!??
<geirha> Landstalker: So you know the start, how about determining the end of the code?
<bazhang> multiplatinum, please be patient. pasting every few seconds wont get you help quicker
<taran> bazhang: downloaded from here http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.11.1.run
<kamalesh1> Can Ubuntu have Sony's gesture controls (using synaptic pointing device drivers) ? Sony Vaio E series (VPCEA16FG)
<Landstalker> no, I know the middle
<multiplatinum> but it might be crucial
<erUSUL> !mta | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<multiplatinum> what if i get a disconnect again
<bazhang> taran, you should install from package manager instead
<erUSUL> !mailserver | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<Landstalker> I think something like awk and and for loop are required
<bazhang> !helpme | multiplatinum
<homecable> Type !d2nt To Download Diablo 2 D2nt3.42 Mf Bot
<ubottu> multiplatinum: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<multiplatinum> ok my apologies
<bazhang> homecable, pardon?
<geirha> Landstalker: Just the shell would probably suffice, but you need to know what to look for.
<bazhang> !d2nt
<erUSUL> Landstalker: show us an example filename and an how it should end up renamed
<bullgard4> bc81: Thank you very much for your help.
<bc81> bullgard4: you're welcome
<bazhang> homecable, disable that
<taran> bazhang: ok.let me try
<Landstalker> ok, example
<kamalesh1> Can Ubuntu have Sony's gesture controls (using synaptic pointing device drivers) ? Sony Vaio E series (VPCEA16FG)
<Landstalker> Steve Watson - CNN084724.JPG and Paul Watts CNN034718.JPG
<Landstalker> I need to remove the names
<Landstalker> so its just the CNN numbers
<Landstalker> so make Steve Watson - CNN084724.JPG to be CNN084724.JPG
<AbhijiT> !enter | Landstalker
<ubottu> Landstalker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geirha> Landstalker: for file in *CNN*; do echo mv "$file" "CNN${file##*CNN}"; done  # remove the echo to have it actually rename
<llutz> Landstalker: rename 's/.*CNN/CNN/' *.jpg
<BinLaden> Witam witam
<minimec> kamalesh1: I use easystroke on my HP/Compaq nc8000 with a multitouch-touchpad (synaptics-driver) for gesture control
<bazhang> !pl | BinLaden
<ubottu> BinLaden: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BinLaden> Ok OK
<BinLaden> Hi all :D
<kamalesh1> minimec:  Thanks, link to download ? :)
<erUSUL> geirha: he wants the CNN too ?
<sanmugam> Hello friends.
<geirha> erUSUL: That's how I understood it at least.
<sacarlson> Landstalker: for things like this I've used pyrenamer http://www.infinicode.org/code/pyrenamer/
<BinLaden> hmm... master Can u help me with Wine gta IV ??
<llutz> erUSUL: [12:51:19] <Landstalker> so make Steve Watson - CNN084724.JPG to be CNN084724.JPG
<minimec> kamalesh1: sudo apt-get install from repo http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=easystroke&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<bazhang> BinLaden, /join #winehq
<Landstalker> neither of those commands worked for me geirha or llutz
<kamalesh1> minimec:  thanks :)
<BinLaden> Ok thx
<erUSUL> geirha: sorry didn't see the added CNN i was thnking in "${f##* }" as pe :)
<BinLaden> bbl all
<sanmugam> Is there any package for screen recorder  having the feature of highlighting mouse cursors,zooming specific area,typing text while recording in ubuntu?
<sanmugam> i need it
<Landstalker> sorry geirha it does work
<Landstalker> forgot to remove echo :)
<Landstalker> thank you geirha
<geirha> :)
<sanmugam> i have already used gtk-recordmydesktop,xvidcamp but these are simple
<sanmugam> will anybody tell?
<sanmugam> am waiting....
<bazhang> sanmugam, you've only tried those two?
<bazhang> !screencast | sanmugam try the others first then
<ubottu> sanmugam try the others first then: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sanmugam> bazhang:yes
<kamalesh1> ubottu is good:D
<BinLaden> hm... who can be use irssi on windows ??
<sanmugam> is it satisfies those features?
<bazhang> sanmugam, try them
<bazhang> BinLaden, windows? why not ask in #irssi
<kamalesh1> sanmugam:   ubottu just listed you some software for what you said
<sanmugam> bazhang: ok i ll try it.
<bc81> sanmugam: i have used wink before, i think it will be what you need
<BinLaden> bazhang sorry but, /list is long so much..
<BinLaden> And I can't see all channels :D
<bazhang> BinLaden, /join #irssi
<BinLaden> Thx 4 h3lp
<BinLaden> Ok now i know.
<germanec> hey
<kamalesh1> minimec: Hey
<minimec> BinLaden: Irssi 0.8.15 on Windows: Testing Help Needed! http://irssi.org/
<minimec> kamalesh1: Talking to me?
<kamalesh1> minimec:  a stupid question, which version should i download ? Karmic,lucid,maverick or natty ? mine is ubuntu 10.10
<kamalesh1> minimec:  yes, you suggested me to use easystroke for gestures
<elFidel> kamalesh1: maverick = 10.10
<kamalesh1> elFidel:  ah thanks :D
<minimec> kamalesh1: Using the package manager synaptic with your distribution will choose the right one. What version are you on? 10.04 or 10.10?
<dermaku> alo
<kamalesh1> minimec: 10.10
<minimec> kamalesh1: So why asking? ;)
<kamalesh1> minimec:  i didnt remember the codename, someone said it's maveric :D
<minimec> kamalesh1: maverick meerkat, that's correct
<kamalesh1> minimec: and i was silly enough to forget searching in the synaptic package manager :">
<buntar> test (sorry)
<ranjan> bc81, hey how to add the time to show seconds in conky?
<kamalesh1> minimec: do you know why amarok is not able to play mp3 ?
<anodesni> Hi, is there a hotkey to open totem-plugin in fullscreen in firefox?
<kamalesh1> Any idea why amarok is not able to play MP3 ?
<minimec> kamalesh1: I am not an amarok user. You might need some additional codecs. I am using gstreamer-based players like rhythmbox, banshee, exaile
<user___> hello, when I try to do something that requires admin privilidges, I do sudo command or try doing sudo su, it says: "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: access denied". When I choose (rescue mode), and login as root, I can cat the sudoers file and compare it with a different computer, it's the same.
<bc81> ranjan: see: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<jrib> user___: you ran a chmod command, didn't you?
<kamalesh1> minimec:  rhythm box is working fine, it's just amarok..
<bc81> ranjan: also, http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<jrib> jenia: paste the output of: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<minimec> kamalesh1: It's depending on the multimedia framework. Check medibuntu for the codecs... http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w32codecs.html
<kamalesh1> minimec: Thanks :)
<sanmugam> bc81: Will you tell where i can download the wink package?
<bc81> ranjan: i think just add times_in_seconds before the TEXT line
<GHH> Perhaps here none know answer of my question... is it?
<minimec> kamalesh1: there is also a 64bit version http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/w64codecs.html
<kamalesh1> minimec: ah, thanks again :)
<bc81> sanmugam: http://www.debugmode.com/wink/download.htm
<jrib> !helpme | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sanmugam> bazhang: am not satisfied with istanbul.
<GHH> jrib, OK .. I was forgot that sorry
<kamalesh1> minimec:  Ok, i just insatlled Easystroke, i need to add "Back" functionality to browsers when doing a 2finger flip
<buntar> test3
<kamalesh1> minimec: So what "Type" action should I be adding ?
<jenia> jrib, on sudoers?, no I just copied one file in /etc/rc.d and sbin folders, but after a problem, I booted to a livecd and removed those files. I checked the permissions on sudoers are the same as on other computer: -r--r----- 1 root root 609 2011-01-04 07:35 sudoers
<jrib> jenia: what did you copy exactly?
<buntar> ks
<nishanth> anyone know how i can install a new theme ?
<minimec> kamalesh1: Try to read a little bit about easystroke. It's a very powerfull tool. You can define the same gesture for multiple software. Like 'back'-'forward' in browser,file-manager,music-player. it's really cool.
<Sheepherd> hey guys i want to set up my own private server with ubuntu. does it matter what hardware i get? the plan is a "HP ProLiant N36L"
<kamalesh1> minimec: hm, will do. Thanks again :)
<icarus-c> nishanth: gnome-look.org  grab the theme you like.  open up appearance settings,  drag the downloaded file (usually .tar.gz) to the apperance settings window
<ranjan> bc81,  times_in_seconds is not working
<erUSUL> Sheepherd: #ubuntu-server may be better place to ask about it
<jrib> jenia: pastebin: ls -ld /etc $(which sudo)
<jenia> jrib, I copied the output of ls -l /etc/sudoers
<multiplatinum> when i booted ubuntu, i have random disconnects for the first 5 minutes and then it suddenly stops, any fix?
<bc81> ranjan: pastebin your rc
<Sheepherd> erUSUL: ah didnt know that channel existed thx :)
<nishanth> icarus-c there is nosetting window
<icarus-c> nishanth: are you using GNOME?  that is  System-> Preferences -> Appearance
<jrib> jenia: yes I know.  But you mentioned "I just copied one file in /etc/rc.d and sbin folders" and I asked what exactly you are talking about
<ranjan> bc81, http://pastebin.com/pjsMui4u
<nishanth> icarus-c no matter what i do it keeps telling me that it is not a valid theme
<GHH> I have spent about 1 month without success changing this wallpaper http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1004installation-small_000.png . Still no success. Please Help me to change the wallpaper
<buntar> k
<icarus-c> nishanth: well then probably it is not a valid theme.  what did you downloaded
<ranjan> bc81, going for a reboot. will join back
<icarus-c> nishanth: you should be looking for GTK2 theme
<nishanth> icarus-c i downloaded GDM theme from gnome looks
<jrib> GHH: you want to change your plymouth theme?
<icarus-c> nishanth: afaik recent GDM has no theming ability
<GHH> jrib, Actually i do not know where the wallpaper is exist but i need to change the wallpaper somehow
<nishanth> icarus-c that explains it
<sanmugam> bcd1: Am a newbie to ubuntu will you tell how to run .sh file?
<icarus-c> nishanth: more over, you wouldn't be digging in System -> Preferences -> Appearance for GDM theme
<GHH> jrib, I am not sure where it is exist. Please see the wallpaper : http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/small/ubuntu1004installation-small_000.png
<icarus-c> nishanth: nor gdm appearance settings
<jrib> GHH: search synaptic for plymouth themes, install the one you want, use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth » to choose, then run « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<sanmugam> bc81: in that folder there is a installer.sh how to i run it?
<bc81> ranjan: remove the time_in_seconds line, ctrl+h replace ${time %H:%M} with ${time %H:%M:%S}
<ranjan> bc81, k :) let me try
<sanmugam> bc81: ?
<GHH> jrib, We want to use our own wallpaper
<bc81> sanmugam: hmm...i guess you chmod +x installer.sh, then ./installer.sh (i don't know for sure, i only used the windows version of wink)
<jrib> GHH: then you need to research how to create a plymouth theme
<jenia> jrib, I misunderstood your question, I copied files thtat would allow me to use zte mf180 3G modem without it getting disconnected every 2 minutes, they are called: /etc/mf626.conf; /etc/rc.d/rc.mf626-b09; /usr/sbin/mf626-b09 - I deleted them now from those locations. The problem happened when I rebooted for changes to take effect after copying them, after I deleted them the problem didn't...
<GHH> jrib, I am not understanding where the wallpaper is coming from
<jenia> ...go away.
<tim167> hello, my clock applet has dissappeared, how do i get it back?
<aum> "help and support" not working...
<jrib> jenia: pastebin: ls -ld /etc $(which sudo)
<GHH> jrib, We need to use a company wallpaper
<xangua> tim167: right clic in the panel> add
<aum> can anyone tell me where i can find those files of help and support...
<tim167> xangua: ok thanks i'll try that
<bc81> ranjan: then you may want to add some space: replace ${goto 220}$ with ${goto 220}   $  (or so)
<GHH> Please help
<GHH> jrib, please help me
<ranjan> bc81, ok
<jrib> GHH: yes, you want to learn how to create a custom plymouth theme.  I don't know how to do this offhand nor do I know the location of the docs offhand.  My suggestions are to check /usr/share/doc/ for plymouth-related packages, look at the source packages for the different plymouth themes in the repositories, search official plymouth documentation and the ubuntu wiki.  If you have trouble doing that, let me
<jrib>  know.
<sanmugam> bc81: we can run the sh file using sh installer.sh
<kamalesh1> minimec: Hey, does it support multi touch gestures ?
<bc81> sanmugam: that works too
<tim167> xangua: i only see "about" "remove from panel" and "lock to panel" when right-clicking on the panel
<jrib> sanmugam: really shouldn't use sh, make it executable and execute it
<sanmugam> bc81: but it needs two more lib dependencies. it is not found in the repositories
<pisto> hi. I cannot start an executable (eclipse), I am writing the correct path (indeed, tab-completion writes it for me), but the bash says no such file. It's a live cd, and I have no problems with the persisten installation instead
<sanmugam> jriB: yes i did it after then only i use that sh command
<xangua> tim167: how about right clic on a CLEAR area
<jrib> sanmugam: you shouldn't use sh unless you know the script is meant to be interpreted by dash
<sanmugam> bc81: libstdc++.so.5 libexpat.so.0 these are the packages are needed but it is not found in repositries how can i add it?
<tim167> xangua: there is no clear area, if i remove an icon the panel resizes to have all its space filled...
<bazhang> sanmugam, you're installing wink?
<bc81> sanmugam: i don't know mate, sorry
<sanmugam> jrib: how can i know it?
<sanmugam> bazhang: yes i am trying to install wink.
<rohitnikcool> my exaile player does not show shoutcast radio list...
<tim167> xangua: anyway, i fixed it another way, clock now on the middle part of the panel...acceptable... thanks :)
<Guest54266> Hey All
<xangua> !panels | tim167 i suppose you can configure your panel as it was
<jrib> sanmugam: you would read the shebang line (or not bother with this and just execute the script directly after making it executable)
<sanmugam> bc81: its ok ya thanks for your support
<sanmugam> jrib: but in that file there is no shebang line is mentioned.
<jrib> jenia: still there?
<bc81> sanmugam: good luck ;-) (wink)
<xangua> mmm the bot did not hear me.....
<ubottu> tim167 i suppose you can configure your panel as it was: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<minimec> kamalesh1: Had a phone call... Multitouch? You mean 2 finger=right click, 3 finger=middle button. That's default synaptic driver behaviour.
<xangua> ooh here there is......too late
<bc81> ubottu fell asleep on the job?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sanmugam> bc81: ha ha...
<jrib> sanmugam: then ask the author
<bc81> xD
<sanmugam> jrib: hmmm k k
<kamalesh1> minimec: Yes, like that :)
<sanmugam> bazhang: any idea?
<kamalesh1> minimec: also, 2 finger flip , you simply draw a line with 2 fingers
<bazhang> sanmugam, about what
<kamalesh1> minimec:  i'm so used to using it on windows, would like to have it here :)
<kazagistar> I am trying to install ubuntu on a drive containing an truecrypt encrypted partition and an old linux install. I can see the linux partition (that I want to overwrite) from the live cd menus, but the ubuntu installer does not see any partition table on the drive at all
<sanmugam> bazhang: installing wink, i am still struggling with installing the wink
<bc81> sanmugam: i think you can search debian repos for the packages:  http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B5  and the like
<jenia> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561899/
<Guest54266> Hi Im having a problem with my dual boot. I have two hard disks, A 500 and 120 GB. Ubuntu 10.10 is installed on the 500 while windows 7 is on the 120. And when i start up it boots into ubuntu only. i tryed to reinstall Grub but it failed. What do i do can anyone help??? :)
<nishanth> icarus-c tried installing a GTK2 theme still did not wor...gave the same msg that the theme is not valid
<AbhijiT> how to install new ubuntu font family in lucid?
<xangua> AbhijiT: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<minimec> kamalesh1: You should be able to do all that. You can also just plug a mouse and do the same gestures with a mouse. It's the same.
<lamefun> will invisible resize border fix backported to Maverick?
<jenia> jrib, I am sitting on working computer, but the problemmatic computer in in a rescue mode, because, when it loads gdm, it just stays on black screen. gdm only loads when I boot to rescue mode's root.
<sacarlson> Guest54266: so you don't see win 7 in the grub menu at boot when you hold the shift key at boot?
<aum> can anyone tell me where i can find those files of "help and support"...
<AbhijiT> xangua, hmm
<jenia> jrib, startx loads normally in root, but stays black in regular user.
<Guest54266> sacarlson: There is no boot menu, at all.
<aum> my "help and support program not working...
<bazhang> bc81, packages.ubuntu.com you mean
<kamalesh1> ubottu gesture
<jrib> jenia: erm.  Why is your /etc/ owned by tahir and have 700 permissions?
<kamalesh1> :D
<kamalesh1> minimec: i dont use a mouse, just the touchpad :)
<jrib> jenia: /etc/ should not be owned by tahir nor have 700 permissions
<kamalesh1> minimec: unless i'm playing games
<BinLaden> jean-claude : U r fun Jean Claude Van Damme ??
<bazhang> !ot | BinLaden
<BinLaden> sorry.
<bazhang> BinLaden, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
<BinLaden> Ok.. OK bazhang i`m verry sorry
<jrib> jenia: this doesn't really matter.  We need to know why your /etc/ permissions are broken
<kamalesh1> minimec: i just read on a forum that easystroke can not recognise multi touch :)
<kamalesh1> minimec: http://www.thejoojooforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=716
<ubottu> BinLaden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bXi> jenia: my guess would be that startx cant read something in /etc because the permissions are broken?
<xangua> bazhang: the bot is a little lazy today :S
<bazhang> xangua, lagging yes
<bc81> aum: try yelp file:///usr/share/gnome/help/gcalctool/C/gcalctool.xml or something
<aum> OEM kernel: [ 3999.029789] yelp[2263]: segfault at c ip 005463bd sp b19830c4 error 4 in libpthread-2.12.1.so[53e000+15000]
<bc81> bazhang: thanks, i didn't know about that
<aum> this is the kernel log error...
<cies_> test 123
<BinLaden> hmm.. i have question.. On ubuntu is something this to open web browser in text mode with graphical mode browser ??
<GHH> jrib, any recommended link please? no good info in /usr/share/doc
<bc81> bazhang: but the files he needs aren't in the ubuntu packages, only the debian
<BinLaden> I can't talk about links
<jrib> GHH: i made 4 suggestions, did you do them all yet? :P
<kamalesh1> minimec: Ok, i just read there is no app which can help you do multi touch gesture, on linux :-< , thanks for your help though :)
<buntar> test
<minimec> kamalesh1: well somehow you are right. You first have to initiate the gesture by touching once with 2 fingers to 'indicate' the right-click. So it's not multitouch out of the box.
<bazhang> bc81, debian packages dont belong in ubuntu, he can compile from source or look for a PPA
<sacarlson> Guest54266:  did you hold down the left  shift key at boot,  without the shift key you won't see any menu,  you might try the startup-manager gui to change the delay time in grub2 to give you a better chance,  it will also display if win 7 is in the menu
<GHH> jrib, Yeah but i can not find the wiki link for doc
<jrib> GHH: and the other suggestions?
<bazhang> GHH, for building your own plymouth theme?
<GHH> bazhang, yeah
<minimec> kamalesh1: But... easystroke allows you to use your computer in a complete different way.
<bc81> BinLaden: you mean something like Lynx?
<bazhang> GHH, not a simple enterprise better to do some reading first
<jenia> jrib, bXi, I thought that the problem was with permissions, but couldn't figure out wher and why. Now that I look on permissions on working computer in comparison with the problemmatic computer, I see the difference, thanx. I don't completley understand permissions yet. I will change them to mach the good comp, and see what happens, thanx.
<GHH> jrib, there is only readme file in /usr/shar/doc/plymouth
<bazhang> BinLaden, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<jrib> jenia: how did they get changed?  You changed them?
<buntar> k
<jrib> GHH: ... did you look at source packages for existing themes?
<kamalesh1> minimec:  Yea i saw some blogs. Will try them, thanks for your help again :)
<buntar> f
<GHH> jrib, you mean synaptic?
<sacarlson> Guest54266: the above  assumes you don't have a wubi ubuntu install
<jrib> GHH: no
<BinLaden> yes
<bazhang> BinLaden, then ask it
<rgb247> anyone can describe me how to compile a C program using GPP? what was the command?
<minimec> kamalesh1: no problem. Give it a try ;9
<rgb247> i remember something like: cpp file.c but it doesn't work
<BinLaden> bazhang : But this is question with undertext ubuntu..
<sdf> sdf
<GHH> jrib, sorry then i did not understand this one
<jrib> GHH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Plymouth seems to have a lot of information
<jrib> !source | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<buntar> d
<bazhang> BinLaden, then #ubuntu-offtopic as its not an ubuntu support question
<BinLaden> OK ok...
<ivan_> hi
<jenia> jrib, that's what I am trying to figure out. when I copied those files. they were from the extracted archive. I think I figured it out now. when I did cp, I set a parameter to preserve=all, and it probably preserved permissions from the extracted archive.
<hzroot> When i log off I got AT API REGISTRY error. Can someone help me?
<rgb247> anyone can help me? how can I compile a C program using GPP?
<hzroot> what does this do?
<rgb247> which was the syntax
<hzroot> any knowledge?
<jrib> rgb247: GPP?
<opakavic> Gryllida: ping !
<jrib> GHH: those blog posts seem to detail the process
<opakavic> Gryllida: This is kingring
<rgb247> jrib: probably I have forget the name of the compiler, but I remember for C++ was something like: cpp file.cpp
<opakavic> Gryllida: Are you there?
<GHH> jrib, yeah perhaps... thanks
<rgb247> which are the syntax to compile a C app ?
<jrib> rgb247: g++
<jrib> rgb247: gcc file.c
<rgb247> thanks you, it works
<sacarlson> rgb247: I think it might be c++
<rgb247> no, it's C
<rgb247> I learn from a book written by K&R, I'm sure it's C
<jenia> jrib, I just copied the folder structure over the root folder, because it matched the existing folder structure with preserve=all, but I thought at that time that only new objects will preserve permissions, but the existing folders will not be altered. I was wrong, and all this time I couldn't figure out what is happening.
<sudo_zoel> any one can help me/
<jrib> jenia: redo it and preserve permissions from the start
<bc81> !anyone | sudo_zoel
<ubottu> sudo_zoel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aum> yelp program not working though i have reinstalled it...is there any other way to get it work...
<aum> its giving segmentation fault...
<addicted2088> hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu. had perfect sound when I installed it, however the next day I'm getting all this static sound when playing sound?
<aum> if running through terminal...
<sudo_zoel> Does anyone know how to make a voice chat with Yahoo account
<bazhang> addicted2088, go into alsamixer and reduce output of master
<bc81> aum, pastebin the error please
<sacarlson> rgb247: I see in /usr/bin/c++ is a simlink to /usr/bin/g++-4.4
<aum> bc81 , http://pastebin.com/T9tb2Wtw
<Byzandula> enode.net
<addicted2088> bazhang, thanks. output level was above 100 for some reason. even though it was set too 100 percent when I checked yesterda.. Thanks again
<nightcrow> hiya
<GHH> jrib, can i ask another question please?
<nightcrow> Can someone tell me how to permanently configure my network interface as 1000/full
<nightcrow> ?
<aum> @bc81, and this is the kernel log "OEM kernel: [ 4630.918493] yelp[2322]: segfault at c ip 009413bd sp b199c0c4 error 4 in libpthread-2.12.1.so[939000+15000]"
<addicted2088> uh, nope, still static
<nightcrow> GHH: You just did ;-)
<bc81> aum what system/distro/version
<GHH> nightcrow, then more 2 question
<nightcrow> hehehe, i was kidding buddy
<aum> ubuntu 10.10
<nightcrow> anything I can do to help?
<GHH> jrib, My recovery mode and firefox is not working
<link> ok, i posted an issue i have in the support section of the ubuntu forums about 4 days ago, yet no answer, can i post it here, maybe someone has an idea?
<nightcrow> Can someone please tell me how to permanently configure my network interface as 1000/full
<erUSUL> nightcrow: how are you configuring the interface? network manager?
<rohitnikcool> i removed compiz config but the effects are still there. plz help
<nightcrow> erUSUL: CLI
<link> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677188
<nightcrow> vi /etc/network/interface
<link> here it is
<erUSUL> nightcrow: put a pre-up line with the call to ethtool to set the speed you want
<nightcrow> erUSUL: there must be a more solid way than using ethtool
<KM0201> !info msn-pecan
<ubottu> msn-pecan (source: msn-pecan): alternative MSN protocol plug-in for libpurple. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 224 kB, installed size 808 kB
<erUSUL> nightcrow: why is using ethtool not solid?
<nightcrow> erUSUL: would the pre-up go before i add the ip lines?
<pradeepchhetri> Can somebody please tell me a file where if i put my proxy settings then it will be applicable to all over my system ie i donot have to put proxy settings separately for terminal and gnome
<nightcrow> erUSUL: i would rather have it configure as part of the OS than use an external tool.
<erUSUL> nightcrow: i dunno if the order matters but put it the first
<researcher1> pradeepchhetri: use Apply systemwide
<adi_> My grub hasbeen messed up. In starting, I had windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 .After that i installed Lubuntu 10.10 , my grub was ok till tahat time> After some updates in lubuntu I lost ubuntu and win7 from grub.Then i tried to reinstall the grub using "UBUNTU 10.04 USB" and using this link "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708" .now I am getting black screen while I try to boot
<hrhrhr> what's the best way to get an 'image' backup or as close to as possible?
<pradeepchhetri> where is the option to apply system-wide ?
<buntar> k
<nightcrow> erUSUL: so, iface eth0 inet static then the pre-up line and then my ips?
<bc81> aum: same error with running gnome-help?
<erUSUL> nightcrow: define part of the os ... you are aware that /etc/network/interfaces is simply a frontend that calls "ip" "ifconfig" "iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" "route" and a bunch of other external tools for you ?
<minimec> kamalesh1: Just played around with Ubuntu One. I published my .easystroke folder. http://ubuntuone.com/p/bSW/ Download and extract to your /home/yourname folder. You will have an .easystroke folder. Then start easystroke. It would give you my complete configuration.
<nightcrow> erUSUL: yes, i am - but ethtool is a tool that i downloaded
<nightcrow> i guess you have a point
<pradeepchhetri> researcher1: where is the option to apply system-wide ?
<aum> @bc81 yes...
<kamalesh1> minimec: aah nice :D
<minimec> kamalesh1: I use "right click" for initiation.
<erUSUL> nightcrow: the ip gores in aline that begins "address yourip" then you need one for gateway and netmask etc ....
<anodesni> pradeepchhetri, I think it's /etc/wgetrc
<addicted2088> uh, where do I get the PCM setting for the sound hardware? that seems to be given as a solution on the net
<researcher1> pradeepchhetri: system-preferences-network proxy
<kamalesh1> minimec: hm :)
<nightcrow> erUSUL: so, iface eth0 inet static then the pre-up line and then my ips?
<erUSUL> nightcrow: yes
<nightcrow> thank you sir
<lucky__> hi every one
<adi_> My grub hasbeen messed up. In starting, I had windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 .After that i installed Lubuntu 10.10 , my grub was ok till tahat time> After some updates in lubuntu I lost ubuntu and win7 from grub.Then i tried to reinstall the grub using "UBUNTU 10.04 USB" and using this link "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708"  .now I am getting black screen while I try to boot.ANy help on this issue ?
<nightcrow> erUSUL: im not THAT much of a noob :)
<researcher1> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nightcrow> im semi insulted ;-)
<link> ok, so can anyone help me related to the problem i just posted above?
<erUSUL> nightcrow: ok ;)
<anodesni> pradeepchhetri, you should set http_proxy and ftp_proxy there
<nightcrow> erUSUL: thank you thouhg
<lucky__> i have install ubunto in my laptop compaq 610. but sound not work plz help
<pradeepchhetri> anodesni: but that is for terminal only
<addicted2088> lucky__, my sound worked the first time, but now it's just giving out static sound
<erUSUL> nightcrow: no problem.
<anodesni> pradeep, terminal means system-wide
<JuJuBee> I was using Amarok in KDE and suddenly I could not hear the music (it was playing but no sound).  I got a notification "PhononL KDE's Multimedia Library
<JuJuBee> The audio playback device HDA Intel (ALC663 Analog) does not work" .  I checked the multimedia settings and tested the analog output and it worked.  After restarting Amarok, it works again.  Any ideas?
<anodesni> pradeepchhetri, unless gnome is overriding this settings,
<pradeepchhetri> anodesni: but for gnome i have to again put separately
<Bamboo> anyone here?
<anodesni> pradeepchhetri, then you should do it for both
<pradeepchhetri> anodesni: ok thanks
<lucky__> from which site download audio driver for my laptop
<aum> @bc81, i am also have problem with login...
<bc81> addicted2088: alsamixer
<sudo_zoel> does anyone know how to make a voice chat with YM
<minimec> lucky__: No need to do so...
<adi_> My grub hasbeen messed up. In starting, I had windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 .After that i installed Lubuntu 10.10 , my grub was ok till tahat time> After some updates in lubuntu I lost ubuntu and win7 from grub.Then i tried to reinstall the grub using "UBUNTU 10.04 USB" and using this link "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708"  .now I am getting black screen while I try to boot.ANy help on this issue ?
<addicted2088> bc81, just need the alsamixergui, right?
<bc81> addicted2088: run alsamixer in a terminal, it's a GUI
<Tinnyvoice> 没有中国到？
<addicted2088> yeah, downloading it through package manager. tried running through terminal, nothing came up. so downloading..
<bc81> !cn | Tinnyvoice
<ubottu> Tinnyvoice: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<HeZ> hi all
<abhijit> hi
<bc81> howdy
<abhijit> i edit slide master in open office. but its not saving it.
<sudo_zoel> does anyone know how to make a voice chat with YM
<abhijit> how to make it force save it?
<abhijit> help?
<HeZ> i am having some connectivity issues with a new ubuntu installation can anynone help me figure it out?
<Bamboo> Are there anyone use YLMF OS?
<bc81> sudo_zoel: i'm not sure if empathy or pidgin can, but maybe try Gyche
<addicted2088> bc81, pulse audio card is supposed to be default in alsamixer?
<sipior> Bamboo: i'm afraid this is a channel for vanilla ubuntu support only.
<bc81> sudo_zoel: GYache
<bc81> addicted2088: hmm..i'm not sure about that
<addicted2088> bc81, yeah, some say to edit PCM settings, can't find that either..
<HeZ> I am unable to establish a ssh/vnc connection to any other computer from my fresh ubuntu install. I am able to establish connections both ways between other computers on the network and also from other computers to ubuntu, however not outbound fron the ubuntu machine. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<opakavic> Gryllida: ?
<sudo_zoel> i cann't log to voice chat server with gyachi
<kamalesh1> minimec: I just tried a few of your gestures, nice and thanks :D
<sudo_zoel> i cann't login to voice chat server with gyachi
<minimec> kamalesh1: Cool. Take your time to configure it right. I am a 'left hander'. You may change some gestures to fit your needs.
<sacarlson> HeZ: can you ping these other computers from you fresh ubuntu?
<kamalesh1> minimec:  :D
<bc81> sudo_zoel: have you tried ekiga?  i'm out of suggestions
<link>  so, anyone cand help me with my issue?
<frogzoo> anyone had any luck with 3G with the Telstra T100 handset ?
<sudo_zoel> ekiga? where i can get it?
<adi_> My grub hasbeen messed up. In starting, I had windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 .After that i installed Lubuntu 10.10 , my grub was ok till tahat time> After some updates in lubuntu I lost ubuntu and win7 from grub.Then i tried to reinstall the grub using "UBUNTU 10.04 USB" and using this link "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708"  .now I am getting black screen while I try to boot.ANy help on this issue ?
<bc81> link, can you test your ability access those sites through a free proxy?  eg. anonymouse
<link> i have no proxy
<HeZ> scarlson: Yes all computers and the router respond to pings fron ubunto machine
<HeZ> ubuntu^^
<link> bc81, i forgot to mention in the post that both routers have the same ISP
<bc81> link: go to anonymouse and enter the address of the site you have trouble accessing http://anonymouse.org/
<abhinav_singh1> i am using Ubuntu 10.04..i want to upgrade it to 10.10 ...so is there any need of system restore/backup ?
<sacarlson> HeZ: maybe the security mode on the ssh-server is set to key only?  what error do you get when you attempt to connect?
<link> nope,doesn't work
<sipior> abhinav_singh1: there is *always* a need for system backup :-)
<link> bc81, the thing is the page itself loads, but for example the youtube clip won't even start or load, and on the yahoo mail page, when i click on a mail message, it just loads forever and doesn't show it
<fdsaseemslegit> sipior:  No there isn't.  Not always.
<sipior> fdsaseemslegit: if he's asking, there is.
<bc81> link, you use firefox?
<B_Z> hi pls Introduction program for C/C++
<RealKillaz> Hi there
<Pici> B_Z: This isn't exactly the right channel for that, try ##C or ##C++
<abhinav_singh1> hmmm...well i mostly have projects in my system and i have git  so no need to worry about projects...sipior :) how can i backup my system..is there system restore kind of thing in Ubuntu?
<RealKillaz> I'm getting a No space left on device on my machine but this is not true
<link> bc81, this issue appears in every browser i use: Firefox, Seamonkey, Chromium, and only from my home router
<adi_> a
<RealKillaz> df show all my devices are lower then 75%
<link> bc81, the thing is i can't access my workplace router to find it's settings so i can copy them to my own router
<link> and as i said, this only happens in ubuntu
<ariqs> when I try to use edit via ssh I get: Warning: unknown mime-type for "test" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<ariqs> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<sacarlson> HeZ: maybe the ssh-server side has some firewall settings that only allow certain ip or mask?   you could try look at the logs of the ssh-server side and maybe see attempted connects and reason why it didn't let it
<ariqs> how do I correct this?
<link> on windows both connections to both routers work without a problem
<sipior> abhinav_singh1: not system restoration, exactly. not as part of the os proper. you can try partimage, tar, pax, amanda, or half a dozen others.
<HeZ> it is a fresg gentoo install that i am trying to connect
<HeZ> fresh**
<Grav> Is there a way to boot to other system once on restart?
<HeZ> i also cannot connect to my university labs, which i can from every other computer i have ever used
<sacarlson> HeZ: I know nothing about gentoo and it's default settings,
<HeZ> so i dont think it is a server issue
<aum> @bc81, can you tell me the packages related to "yelp" so that i can reinstall it...
<abhinav_singh1> Well I am new to ubuntu and i have no exp in upgrading the version..sipior
<ariqs> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<link> bc81, so, any ideas?
<coz_> abhinav_singh1,  which version are you running now?
<sacarlson> HeZ: do you have another system hooked to the same connection this ubuntu is now connected that can connect to any of these systems?
<Guest54266> Hi Im having a problem with my dual boot. I have two hard disks, A 500 and 120 GB. Ubuntu 10.10 is installed on the 500 while windows 7 is on the 120. And when i start up it boots into ubuntu only. i tryed to reinstall Grub but it failed. What do i do can anyone help???	
<abhinav_singh1> coz_ 10.04
<bc81> aum: ubuntu-docs, gnome-doc-utils etc..go in synaptic, search yelp, go to properties >> dependencies and reinstall everything there too
<firefoxx> Hello for Everybody!
<coz_> Guest54266,   try the #grub  channel  they may be able to sort through this
<coz_> abhinav_singh1,  and you want to upgrade to ?
<coz_> abhinav_singh1,   10.10  ?
<fdsaseemslegit> Guest54266, :  change your boot options after POST>
<abhinav_singh1> 10.10 coz_
<Guest54266> coz_? sorry not with you?
<firefoxx> Is there anybody who can (and would like to) help me in ubuntu+oracle 10g-xe?
<bc81> link: no clue at all...maybe try different dns servers?  edit your connections' IPv4 Settings, set it to Automatic (DHCP) Adresses Only, and add this to DNS servers: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 (those are google's)
<coz_> Guest54266,  well where you type here  type    /join #grub   that should take you to the grub channle  if no one here can hlep
<vikas> QUESTION: problem reconnecting gprs after disconnecting saying device busy????????????????????
<coz_> abhinav_singh1,  one question... 10.04  is the LTS ,,, is there a reason you want to upgrade to maverick?
<sacarlson> HeZ: I've never had any problems with ssh clients on ubuntu and never seen any one that's had any,  so must be some strange router problem like mtu or something like that?
<HeZ> i have several other machines, running win7 or gentoo, all of those can make connections with each other and all of which can vnc and ssh into the ubuntu machine. The only problem is that ubuntu cannot make an outbound connection
<ariqs> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream" <--- WHY?
<HeZ> hmm weird
<vikas> QUESTION: problem reconnecting gprs after disconnecting saying device busy???????????????????? CANNOT OPEN /dev/ttyACM0
<sipior> vikas: probably "Error Code 101: Excessive question mark usage"
<Guest54266> coz_:Oh Sorry went blank::::: :)
<coz_> Guest54266,  no problem :)
<link> bc81, the router is on dhcp
<link> bc81, i will try the google dns thing
<vikas> QUESTION: problem reconnecting gprs after disconnecting saying device busy? CANNOT OPEN /dev/ttyACM0	
<sipior> vikas: does /dev/ttyACM0 in fact exist?
<fdsaseemslegit> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vikas> sipior: yes it exist.
<aum> #java
<sipior> vikas: and its permissions are?
<vikas> sipior: last time i connected it
<sacarlson> HeZ: well to be complete I guess we should see both ifconfig and route of this ubuntu,  beyond that I'm clueless
<vikas> vikas: i don't kno anythiing about permissions
<vikas> sipior: i don't kno anything about permissions
<sipior> vikas: what does "ls -l /dev/ttyACM0" report?
<vikas> wait
<vikas> sipior:crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166, 0 2011-02-03 18:52 /dev/ttyACM0
<link> bc81, tried the google dns think, no change
<coz_> abhinav_singh1,  are you having problems with 10.04?
<sipior> vikas: your user is part of the dialout group, i assume? you've used the link successfully?
<bc81> link: bah i'm out of suggestions, sorry
<minimec> vikas: Are you connection via a phone or via some gprs dongle? Is the device connected right now?
<bc81> link: you hard-resetted the router, or soft?
<HeZ> cool whats the easiest way to show you ifconfig and rout output?
<vikas> minimec: its sonny ericsson k810i phone
<link> bc81: i hard reseted it about 3 times, and soft reseted it 2 times
<tev> How do I force apache to redirect to a www.*.* if say abc.*.* does not exist
<minimec> vikas: phone is in modem mode? First connection was ok? Bug appeared after you unplugged/replugged the phone?
<bc81> link: got any ip filtering software running (suck as moblock)
<ariqs> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream" <--- WHY?
<abhinav_singh1> coz_ no but i wanna have a look at 10.10
<vikas> minimec: yes its in modem mode
<link> no
<schnuffle> tev: use Rewritecondition to check for the host you want to beredirected and then a Rewriterule to access the correct path on your server
<minimec> vikas: When you first connected it. What happened? Was it available in the network-applet, or are you using some gnome-ppp dialup?
<tev> Do I have to add it to every *.conf in sites-enabled?
<bc81> link: you tested from an ubuntu live cd environment? (sorry for all the obvious questions)
<sacarlson> HeZ: ifconfig | pastebinit ; sudo route | pastebinit
<vikas> minimec:nope, i first edited wvdial.conf and then sudo wvdial
<schnuffle> tev: Only to the virtualost that is in charge of the host you want redirected
<link> bc81, that i didn't do, don't have one handy, but i will
<rohitnikcool> i messed with the Compiz config and then the natural maximize and minimize effect does't come also Workspace switcher doesn't work.
<tev> schnuffle mm k
<link> bc81, thing is they both worked fine, until some ubuntu updates a few weeks back
<link> after that, i started having trouble with my home router
<bc81> link you wired or wireless @ home?
<minimec> vikas: Shouldn't it be possible to use your device directly with the network-manager? The configuration is much simpler than wvdial or gnome-ppp. I would try that first...
<link> bc81, both wireless
<vikas> minimec: tried but not working
<Guest54266> coz_: There is no one in that channel. Could you help? Im getting really annoyed with computers today :)
<minimec> vikas: I am using a Huawei GPRS dongle like that. That is really simple and cool.
<piglit> what is the open office #?
<bc81> link: anyhow, maybe update your post with more details like all these things you tested, it might help get a faster reply :-)..i gotta go, so good luck i hope you figure it out!
<bazhang> piglit, #openoffice.org
<piglit> thanks!
<link> bc81, thanks
<vikas> minimec: yeah i have also used zte evdo,nokia 3g but problem is with sony ericsson
<spaceman_> startup_message off
<gedas> Hello guys.
<gedas> How I can create program
<gedas> in ubunut
<tev> schnuffle: mmm i think I needed to be clearer. I have dns for say abc.abc.com , 123.abc.com. Now I disabled abc.abc.com and reloaded apache but now everytime someone goes to abc.abc.com it goes to say xyz.abc.com
<gedas> but not terminal program?
<Bas> hello all
<Bas> can anyone tell me how to disable standby
<tev> now if I chmod 0000 say /var/www/abc.abc.com which is suppose to be disalbed, what is the point of writing to .htaccess in that directory
<s1a4a> عربي ؟؟
<jink> tev: #httpd
<tev> jink: it's ubuntu specific since only ubuntu has all these funcky tools
<jink> I know. :)
<jink> tev: But still. ^__^
<tev> s/funcky/funky/
<claudiu_> Hello
<tev> :P it's not defaulting to the first vhost ..
<tev> and can't talk there
<jink> Oh, not registered / identified?
<minimec> vikas: That is strange. I never did that, but I just connected my SE w310 via USB in Modem Mode. 3G is available instantly.
<kva> hello? anyone is able to help me with KMS and i915 problem on latest ubuntu?
<tev> jink :P nope cause the Opers took all my usernames
<tev> bunch of twats
<jink> tev: :o
<rohitnikcool> anyone knows how to restore ubuntu 10.04 to factory settings.
<snarkster> morning
<tev> mmm oddly ubuntu changed my first vhost to something else besides www.
<tev> grml
<snarkster> I need to know if htere is a linux utility that will do low level format.
<minimec> vikas: Maybe after you plugged it, you have to do an initial configuration "edit conections" in nm-applet.
<snarkster> should i just use the dd command?
<tev> snarkster: http://linuxgazette.net/issue37/tag/38.html
<tev> basically yes
<rohitnikcool> restore ubuntu 10.04 to factory settings
<kva> dd if=/dev/random :-)
<snarkster> dd if=/dev/urandom not random
<tev> funny how "zeroing out your HD" is consider against the warranty
<Guest54266> Hi Im having a problem with my dual boot. I have two hard disks, A 500 and 120 GB. Ubuntu 10.10 is installed on the 500 while windows 7 is on the 120. And when i start up it boots into ubuntu only. i tryed to reinstall Grub but it failed. What do i do can anyone help???	
<tev> 500what?
<g4tsu> Guest54266, whet is your error message ?
<minimec> Guest54266: Start ubuntu and do 'sudo update-grub' in a console. It should see your Win install on the other HD. On the other hand, probably a reinstall does a update-grub too in the end...
<Guest54266> tev: 500Gb hardisk sorry
<tev> doesn't windows mbr require to be on the first HD and withint the first 80MB?
<Guest54266>  mbr ??
<Guest54266> Sorry?
<Gnea> tev: the MBR is always within the first 512 bytes
<rumpe1> Gnea, the first 440 bytes
<Gnea> rumpe1: *WITHIN*
<addicted2088> is this static sound problem always there in Ubuntu?
<Guest54266> 	
<Guest54266> tev: Sorry what isMBR??
<minimec> Guest54266: MasterBootrecord
<edbian> master boot record dog
<HeZ> hey scarlson you still there?
<Gnea> Guest54266: it's the part of the hard drive that acts as a translator between the system and the hard drive - it passes messages back and forth allowing the system to function
<Guest54266> Gnea: Ya how do I fix it?
<Bas> can anyone tell me how to disable standby?
<Bas> my laptop seems to go to standby after 5 mins or so
<bazhang> Bas, check in screensaver/power management settings
<JohnRandom> good morning
<minimec> JohnRandom: Depends on where you are living ;)
<vikas> QUESTION: WHILE connecting gprs i am getting  Disconnecting at Thu Feb  3 19:23:36 2011
<vikas> --> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<snarkster> freaking cold here.. 30
<vikas> --> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
<vikas> --> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
<FloodBot2> vikas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vikas> plz help
<JohnRandom> quick question: I want to install mysql via a script, but apt keeps asking me (first) if I really want to install that Y/n and (second) for root password
<JohnRandom> how would I provide the answer to those prompts in a script?
<warlock_handler> hi guys... i am using a linksys wireless router.. and i am not getting regular wlan speeds while transferring files across my comps
<JohnRandom> or should I ask #bash for that?
<Asad> I am trying to setup a PPPoE DSL connection but it's not connecting (via the network applet). Where can i check the error log to see what's wrong?
<warlock_handler> i have 2 ubuntu boxes and 1 win xp box
<warlock_handler> facing the problem on win xp and on ubuntu... whats wrong with the wifi router?? .. any idea
<minimec> vikas: I would try to unplug your phone, restart the computer, plug the phone, do a 'dmesg' in a console to see if the device was recognized. Then I would first retry a nm-applet configuration.
<yata> JohnRandom, I guess you should use (with much caution) the --yes option to apt-get
<vikas> minimec: ok
<Bas> bazhang: my screensaver is disabled and my powermanagement also , im puzzled
<JohnRandom> yata: it's a script for setting up fresh installed ubuntu servers, so I can more or less assume they are all in the same state
<vikas> minimec: here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/561938/
<yata> JohnRandom, I'm not sure I understand... do you mean you have no possibility to tweak it before launching the install ?
<Guest54266> ?????????????? Have i been left to answer my own Questions
<JohnRandom> yata: the main question was how I can provide an arbitrary number of answers for questions to come during installation ... using "echo answer | aptitude install ..." does only work for one answer
<Guest54266> ????
<bazhang> !grub2 | Guest54266 have a read
<ubottu> Guest54266 have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bas> bazhang: screen goes blank in 5 mins , no screen saver and no powermanagement on
<vikas> minimec: here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/561938/	
<Guest54266> bazhang: I have read it and I have had no luck. So do you know anything??
<sacarlson> HeZ: yes but I'm haveing a snack
<minimec> vikas: I am looking at that right now...
<yata> JohnRandom, ok, you don't want to always answer yes... that's a good idea, especially when you don't know the questions before :-) I don't know how to do it then ,sorry
<bazhang> Guest54266, give the exact problems you encountered with that wiki; its quite comprehensive
<JohnRandom> yata: thanks for your time anyway :)
<Guest54266> bazhang: Hi Im having a problem with my dual boot. I have two hard disks, A 500 and 120 GB. Ubuntu 10.10 is installed on the 500 while windows 7 is on the 120. And when i start up it boots into ubuntu only. i tryed to reinstall Grub but it failed. Thats my problem>>>>
<bazhang> Guest54266, please paste.ubuntu.com with the exact error messages and give us the url.
 * yata is impressed by bazhang's patience :)
<warlock_handler> anyone who can help me with a linksys wrt54g wifi router .... getting bad wlan transfer speeds
<minimec> vikas: Seems to be recongnized, but could also be ttyACM1  http://paste.ubuntu.com/561948/
<tev> Gnea: this is driving me mad
<phaidros> is there a way to have a ubuntu live cd, bootable into virtualbox, where (important part!) one can write back to the install?
<tev> -Gne
<ubuntu_> all:can you help me
<yata> JohnRandom, isn't that what you're looking for ? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<phaidros> so, I fire up virtualbox, boot the thing and work with it (without installing) and changes are available?
<AbhijiT> i cant figure out how to remove shadow of text in oo impress?
<AbhijiT> help
<bazhang> AbhijiT, #openoffice.org may help
<AbhijiT> bazhang, yeah
<phaidros> trying to figure that out, but it seems impossible because virtualbox cant boot of a virutal usb stick (where writing back would be easy) instead only as an iso, which is ro :/
<Guest54266> 	
<r000t_laptop> Ubuntu missed a great marketing opportunity
<Guest54266> bazhang: It just said that It could not reinstall GRUB on dev/....   when i tryed . Thing is I did  afresh install of windows 7 and then ubuntu 10.10 and when it restarted it went into ubuntu. It did not have a boot menu at all/.
<FloodBot2> Guest54266: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nanoha> hi everybody!  Okay, still having problems booting.  Situation:  I removed my hard drive out of my old system, and put it in my new system.  New system sits on "Loading Operating System..."  I took out the hard drive from the new system amd put it back in my old system, and it boots just fine.  Do you think this is an Ubuntu problem or a motherboard problem?
<r000t_laptop> Windows 7 had a 7 patty hamburger
<pradeep> please how did you setup an in house mail server that would work on the intranet inbound and  work on the internet outbound too.
<r000t_laptop> Ubuntu 10.10 needed a 10 patty hamburger at burger king
<bazhang> Guest54266, you say that reinstalling grub failed, what was the error message
<bazhang> r000t_laptop, stay on topic please
<Guest54266> FloodBot2: What? flood??
<YouKay> Hello guys
<Guest54266> bazhang: This computer im using now to chat is the newly installed one.
<bazhang> Guest54266, you say that installing grub failed, what was the error message
<JohnRandom> yata: I'm not sure, but I'll have a look, thanks :)
<tev> jink: how do I force a global rewrite? :/ it's odd Ubuntu does not do that when you a2dissite
<yata> np
<YouKay> Ubuntu's messaging menu doesn't show my name and photo, as it did previously on 10.04. I guess this is a permanent change, but is there a way to restore it?
<jink> tev: RewriteRule is local to its scope.  If you have some defined in your server config (apache2.conf or similar) you need RewriteOptions Inherit in your virtualhost(s).
<Guest54266> bazhang: Im not sure, It only failed when  I loaded into the CD and rescued a broken system and tryed that way..  It installed ok. but did not have a boot menu..
<bazhang> Guest54266, then try again, and paste.ubuntu.com the relevant error messages
<tev> jink :/ sigh kind of long winded. Thx
<jink> mod_macro? :)
<tev> just thought ubuntu would have covered that with all the funky a2 tools :P
<firefoxx> I need some help. Is there anybody, who can help me now?
<jink> tev: No, the a2 tools are just to enable disable things, and to keep mods virtualhosts separated in different files.  They don't actually do anything but create and remove symlinks.
<Gwar_Trolle> Ok, anyone wanna help me setup internet connection sharing? I can't get it weking D: Basically, I need to be able to setup this: Nintendo DS ---USB Dongle--->My PC ---Wireless Card--->Router--->interwebs
<sipior> firefoxx: easiest if you just ask your question directly to the channel.
<tev> gawd.. it keeps changing the default vhost
<tev> Anyone know how to force the default apaches Vhost in ubuntu
<SoftarPaul> hello! I'm looking for a good email-notificator to check my hotmail and maybe my schoolmail. Any tips?
<tev> everytime I enable another site, that becomes the default one.
<panfist> my server has some nfs shares that are failing to mount on boot, is there any way to proceed booting anyway? it seems like it's just stuck
<firefoxx> So, i have installed ubu 10.10 and tomcat6 (port: 8080), and oracle-xe (listener 1521, apex:8081)
<firefoxx> and when i try to connect to apex, it doesn't work
<firefoxx> there is no firewall
<firefoxx> and the listener works correctly
<sipior> firefoxx: it would be useful to know what you mean exactly by "doesn't work", including any attached error messages.
<firefoxx> sipior, firefox says: cannot connect to ip-adress:8081/apex
<Invader> My main PC has both an ATI and Nvidia Cards.  Is there an easy way to install the drivers with out conflict?
<SoftarPaul> any good email-notificator?
<bazhang> mail-notification SoftarPaul tried that?
<sipior> firefoxx: can you connect directly to apex via telnet?
<eivar> Hi!
<SoftarPaul> bazhang: That's what I mean, lol. I've got one, but it just gives me error!
<bazhang> SoftarPaul, that particular package?
<SoftarPaul> bazhang: I've got mail-notification. But in another language then
<Gwar_Trolle> Ok, anyone wanna help me setup internet connection sharing? I can't get it working D: Basically, I need to be able to setup this: Nintendo DS ---USB Dongle--->My PC ---Wireless Card--->Router--->interwebs
<eivar> I am trying to redirect the incoming tcp traffic to port 80 to a diferent  port
<llutz> eivar: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/73
<eivar> let me see llutz
<tekk> eivar, man iptables
<tekk> lightest way to do it
<eivar> i tried this command: /sbin/iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<eivar> from this wiki http://wiki.eclipse.org/Jetty/Howto/Port80
<koskoz> hi guys
<Ch0wn> hi
<eivar> hi
<koskoz> I'm using virtualbox with 10.0.2.2 to access to my localhost, but that's really slow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<koskoz> actually it's 10.0.2.2:3000 because I'm running ruby
<koskoz> on firefox under ubuntu it's fast, but on IE under WinXP in VirtualBox that's way too slow
<tekk> eivar and it worked?
<tekk> koskoz, #virtualbox ?
<koskoz> yeah thanks
<tado> i wanted to check out libreoffice, but now i want to get back to the default openoffice. i have removed libreoffice and reinstalled openoffice, but the theme is completely off, and doesn't look at all like the default version that was shipped with 10.10. anyone knows how to fix it?
<dorgan> If i have a top snapshot from given point in time where our server had a load average of 5.00 is there a way to tell what was causing the load?
<eivar> sorry I have to send an email
<eivar> I tell you in a moment
<Reapu> is there a way I can view pdf files within firefox not as html some addon maybe? i just CANT seem to find one that works
<BluesKaj> reinstalled 10.10 on my other linuxbox, but the newest kernel (2.6.35.25) wouldn't boot after updating .. tried all the fixes I could think of but X was totally broken, so I just deleted the kernel ...any ideas ?
<moi> hello
<edoardo> ciao
<llutz> BluesKaj: can you please be more vague than "wouldn't boot"
<BluesKaj> llutz, ok it boots to bash prompt only
<llutz> BluesKaj: "wouldn't boot" + "X totally broken" doesn't make sense to me. if it won't boot, how did you see broken X?
<Grav1> Hi. I've set up remote deskto on ubuntu 10.10. How Can I connect to it now form 10.04?
<llutz> BluesKaj: so it boots. any errors in xorg-logs?
<Grav1> I've tried xrdp, but there are some errors.
<BluesKaj> llutz, I didn't look , since the 2.6.35.22 kernel boots fine , so I settled for that . I'm just curious as to why a new kernel image that obviously doesn't work with the assigned graphics driver would install after an update.
<llutz> BluesKaj: 1st thing to check if X won't start are the Xorg-logs. how do you expect to find the errors without?
<Jimmey> I have installed ubuntu server on an old computer with a wireless NIC. The wireless NIC is working fine and has found my router (Essid "63"). How can I supply the passphrase to successfully connect?#
<BluesKaj> llutz, never thought of looking at xorg logs
<llutz> BluesKaj:for  how long are you doing ubuntu-support now? ;)
<n0wayy> Hello, i got a problem i try to configure my wireless, i installed wifi-radar, i open it, and it respond : "wlan 0 : Interface doesn't support scan : Network is down"
<BluesKaj> llutz, it's the first time anyone eversuggested that looking there would provide an answer
<rtdos> My icons for my menus, launchers, and status' are not staying put, they keep getting mixed up....is there a cache or something i need to clean out to keep them in place (yes, they are 'locked')?
<rtdos> yes, i am using ubuntu 10.10
<llutz> BluesKaj: not an answer, but a start to track the issue down
<KSHawkEye> Hey, how can i install software without a configure file, into a different location then "/usr/local". I know with configure its --prefix= but how can i do it without the configure file, and just with the make?
<juanalvarez9> hi everybody, someone know if its possible to play dota with wine and play it online with garena on ubuntu 10.10??
<eivar> did not worked!
<eivar> i use this command sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 8080
<aadem> I was unpacking and installing my first tarball last nite, and after running ./configure and getting all the dependencies (mostly the build-essentials pack and guile) i was able to generate a makefile, but during the make it ended in an error
<kermit> how to enable recent dell laptop touchpad's scrollwheel emulation?
<eivar> and this one: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 80 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT
<aadem> what could have caused this
<ljsoftnet> anybody wants to do skype video chat with me on ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> anybody wants to do skype video chat with me on ubuntu? just wana test my webcam
<remoteCTRL> hey guys!
<ytaj> ljsoftnet, I don't have skype, but maybe this could help you : http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=30845
<rtdos> My icons for my menus, launchers, and status' are not staying put, they keep getting mixed up....is there a cache or something i need to clean out to keep them in place (yes, they are 'locked')?
<remoteCTRL> i have implemented an ldap server here for user authentication and automounting, user auth works but automounting wouldnt, could you pls help me debug this?
<pradeep> please how did you setup an in house mail server that would work on the intranet inbound and  work on the internet outbound too.
<eivar> llutz, tekk do you see anything wrong with the commands that I sent
<llutz> pradeep: install postfix, read documentation, ask at #postfix for further help _after_ you read all relevant docs
<remoteCTRL> pradeep: are you looking for a howto on setting up mails ervers or what is the question?
<Diab|o> I think that is his question remoteCTRL
<llutz> pradeep: start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<ytaj> pradeep, you could start with that : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<NeilsBore> #projectpm
<remoteCTRL> pradeep: or this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<llutz> tons of docs/howtos available
<fdsaseemslegit> NeilsBore, what was that command you just issued for,  please.
<ljsoftnet> ytaj the contact will do only voice not video
<pradeep> remoteCTRL, l want the mail server to be in house and not on the web anymore so now.. my boss want to build a microsoft mail exchange server but i would prefer to use linux where by the mails would work on the intranet (inbound) and also on the internet (outbound)
<fdsaseemslegit> NeilsBore, I ask because I thought it was for a channel,  and when I went to search,  it told me that command has been used already. :\
<pradeep> llutz, ytaj l want the mail server to be in house and not on the web anymore so now.. my boss want to build a microsoft mail exchange server but i would prefer to use linux where by the mails would work on the intranet (inbound) and also on the internet (outbound)
<stefjuh> pradeep: http://workaround.org/ispmail/lenny ?
<ytaj> oh... ljsoftnet then here ? http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=54864
<stefjuh> that worked for me anyway
<remoteCTRL> pradeep: i see please have a look at the links you have been posted further up;)
<LeGambitteur> cya guys
<pradeep> remoteCTRL, okay then let me go through it
<surgy> hello: ubuntu supports tablets right? which is the most supported?
<Diab|o> hi remoteCTRL :)
<ljsoftnet> ytaj the contact is offline
<remoteCTRL> hi Diab|o?
<Diab|o> remoteCTRL> could you suggest me the room to discuss on developing drivers for usb broadband modems
<remoteCTRL> Diab|o: erm... not really, sorry...
<badpenguin86> How do I increase the fan speed in my laptop?
<Diab|o> no problem thanks
<pulce> ciao a tutti...
<ytaj> ljsoftnet, and that ? http://www.ehow.com/how_2008795_test-webcam-skype.html
<ytaj> if that doesn't work, I can't do anything more, sorry...
<ytaj> (see the comment)
<pulce> avrei bisogno di sapere se qualcuno è a  conoscenza se ci sono dei problemi su ubuntu 10.00 con l' ONDA MT502HS
<ljsoftnet> ytaj im looking for the same, contact as videoecho123
<pulce> C'È QUALCUNO CHE MI PUÒ AIUTARE?
<rtdos> My icons for my menus, launchers, and status' are not staying put, they keep getting mixed up....is there a cache or something i need to clean out to keep them in place (yes, they are 'locked')?
<xangua> !panels | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rtdos> thanks xangua
<badpenguin86> How do I increase the fan speed in my laptop?
<rtdos> i think you want laptop-mode-tools ?
<fdsaseemslegit> badpenguin86, what model laptop do you have?
<badpenguin86> rtdos, Thanks! Will Try that
<badpenguin86> fdsaseemslegit, HP DV7 (Beats edition)
<BluesKaj> llutz, I guess the errors are wiped in /var/log/Xorg.0.log after rebooting , correct ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: per default there are only 2 logs, the last and the actual one
<fdsaseemslegit> badpenguin86, Beats Edition?  anyways,  rtdos  suggested laptop-mode-tools,  give that a shot.
<llutz> BluesKaj: last one is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<BluesKaj> llutz, yeah ,so it's too late then  I'm running on the the 2.6.35.22 just fine for the last 2days
<lee__> what's a cli based newsgroup client?
<llutz> lee__: slrn
<lee__> llutz:  thx
<pauliunx> hi, i have a question: I recently installed lxde (lubuntu) and I'm very very happy with the desktop environment but it has a problem, it has no gui for setting up dual monitors [ BIG desktop ], so what I did was log out, re-load gnome, create the monitor layout with it's monitor gui and then logged out again and logged in with lxde and it works. the only problem is, when I restart my computer and login with my lxde again, the big layout is lost so I have to 
<abhinav_singh> hi..i have logged into my Ubuntu system by one account..after that I used su someuser to switch to another user ..my problem is that i am not able to run screen command on that user account..i am getting following error.."Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check." please tell me how to fix it
<popey> pauliunx: what video card do you have?
<DingGGu> abhinav_singh: you must login command "login"
<lee__> is there a guide out there for setting up byobu with tilda?  I just want a split terminal that'll let me control colors, etc.  Can't find a guide for the life of me
<pauliunx> popey: ati radeon 9550
<popey> abhinav_singh: use ssh localhost then screen rather than su
<popey> pauliunx: sorry, don't know anything about ati
<DingGGu> login <id>
<lee__> pauliunx:  get nvidia, poof, fixed
<badpenguin86> fdsaseemslegit, rtdos, Ok, installed it, how do I run it?
<pauliunx> lee_: there as to be one file controlling this that I can just copy over...really old computer here
<pauliunx> anyone else?
<fdsaseemslegit> badpenguin86,   check here http://www.samwel.tk/laptop_mode/
<Guest54266> How do you change the screen resolution in the multi user mode? In linux?
<pauliunx> can someone buzz me up on this please?
<Guest54266> pauliunx: Buzzzzzz
<Uhrheber> Hi. Does anybody know of a console based bluetooth p2p chat application?
<lee__> Uhrheber:  bluetooth??
<pradeep> stefjuh, hmm the link you gave looks great but what you did was it the same thing i told i was trying to archive
<Uhrheber> Yes.
<brandon420> can anyone help me get the themes working right with cairo-dock?
<dee01> hi everyone. i am returning with my /home problem. i have a partition (ntfs) and now i would like to change it to ext4. i got the new partition ready, but i cannot copy from the old to the new location properly. any hints?
<Uhrheber> There are lots of bluetooth p2p chat programs available, but all are for Android or java. But I want one for the linux console.
<stefjuh> pradeep: what exactly are you trying to achieve and what is limiting your options?
<lee__> Uhrheber:  figured it wouldn't matter how you connected to the net... ah, i see
<llutz> dee01: what error?
<lee__> anyone here use tilda? is there a way to change the default monitor it shows on?
<Guest54266> How do you change the screen resolution in the multi user mode? In linux?
<prakriti> whats the best way to encrypt a usb drive?   should i use truecrypt or does ubuntu have better tools now?
<pradeep> stefjuh, can i PM you
<Gwar_Trolle> So, I need help guys. I am trying to set a connection share like so:   Nintendo DS -----wlan1(wep)----->PC-----wlan0(wpa)----->router   but I cannot get it to work. :( I've tried firestarter, but it keeps saying wlan1 is not ready. Any suggestions?
<fdsaseemslegit> !ICS | Gwar_Trolle
<ubottu> Gwar_Trolle: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<dee01> llutz: i used this manual: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ and while copying it gave 'cannot open. no such file or directory' with every folder and file
<dee01> llutz: to be more precise: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Uhrheber>  prakriti: Try truecrypt, and use an encrypted file cotainer. Encrypting the whole drive is more complicated and you may loose your data if anything goes wrong. Also a container file is easier to backup.
<dee01> llutz: cpio: cannot make directory `/mnt/newhome//./dee01'
<prakriti> Uhrheber, Disk Utility can encrypt partitions,  I'm trying with that way at the momen
<Guest54266> dee01:       	
<Guest54266> fdsaseemslegit;      How do you change the screen resolution in the multi user mode? In linux?
<mew> HOLA
<mew> español
<mew> hellllllllllo
<BluesKaj> !es | mew
<ubottu> mew: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Uhrheber>  prakriti: Encrypting a whole USB stick is dangerous, trust me. You can do this with a hard drive, but on a USB stick, a container file is safer and easier.
<skurakai> Hi. Which file commander on ubuntu you prefer? I found twin commander but it doesnt work under Ubuntu 10.10
<llutz> dee01 cp -ax /home/* /mnt/newhome/
<fdsaseemslegit> Guest54266,  give this a look see and see if it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268150
<mew> OK al que  hable español
<Uhrheber> skurakai: mc
<skurakai> Uhrheber: midnight c.?
<prakriti> Uhrhebe, this is a usb disk, not a flashdrive... so i guess i'm good for now. ;D
<prakriti> I just put this disk in an enclosure,  was in a laptop
<mew> soy un mew nuevo
<mew> a si que no me conoceis
<Uhrheber> skurakai: Yes. Advantage: mc runs nearly everywhere, even in the simplest console, so you have only to learn one application
<mew> adios
<skurakai> Uhrheber: thanks for tip
<Uhrheber> prakriti: Then it's ok.
<BluesKaj> mew, /join #ubuntu-es
<mew> ok amigo
<derspankster> 11.04 alpha 2 still coming today?
<yoghrt> hi everyone, i'm installing ubuntu 10.10 and it hangs on "ready when you are" while choosing language, what do i do?
<llutz> derspankster: #ubuntu+1
<derspankster> Yeah, I was over there for awhile llutz - thanks
<cookiemad> Hey guys, i'm having trouble with my (external) mic in 10.10. It's plugged in and everything, but Ubuntu isn't picking any sound input up...
<aptosid> Ich möchte ubuntu10.10 installieren, doch funktioniert das nicht. muß ich erst die Festplatte löschen?
<fdsaseemslegit> derspankster, I will join you in #ubuntu+1
<llutz> !de | aptosid
<ubottu> aptosid: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Wally42> I have a wandering mouse problem with my Ubuntu, very frustrating, makes the computer unsusable
<Wally42> #join
<fdsaseemslegit> Wally42, what I tend to do is sudo rmmod psmouse in a terminal
<Wally42> #join ubuntu
<stefjuh>  /join channelname
<stefjuh> @wally
<fdsaseemslegit> stefjuh, but Wally42  has already joined ubuntu XD
<yoghrt> hey everyone, i'm having troubles installing 10.10, anyone can help?
<brandon420> does anyone know of a good dock?
<jpds> 12
<fdsaseemslegit> !ask | yoghrt
<ubottu> yoghrt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brandon420> yoghrt, whats the issue?
<yoghrt> ubuntu 10.10 hangs while installing, it says "ready when you are" and nothing happens
<brandon420> of the 1552 people in here, someone uses a dock
<brandon420> how long do you leave it on that screen?
<yoghrt> i can choose keyboard layout, but "next button" is not available
<fdsaseemslegit> yoghrt,  is there a back button available?
<cookiemad> I'm having a mic problem in 10.10. I've plugged it in and tried line in, mic 1 and 2 in sound preferences, but no sound is being recieved by Ubuntu
<yoghrt> no
<fdsaseemslegit> yoghrt, have you tried hitting the enter key
<brandon420> or just leave it alone, i have had a i have had a installation stall like that before
<yoghrt> i've tried everything that made sense (enter, double clicking etc...) is it a known bug? is there a way to gracefully shutdown the installation process and restart it?
<trelayne> hi all, I'm on 10.04 but want to upgrader Twitter since I'm sick and tired of CouchDB causing CPU problems... any suggestions?
<trelayne> Twitter = Gwibber
<webus> hi to all!
<brandon420> sup sup
<webus> how can i encode video with best quality ?
<lee__> webus:  ffmped
<yoghrt> fdsaseemslegit, any idea?
<lee__> *ffmeg
<lee__> *ffmpeg  ... butter fingers today
<multiplatinum> hey brandon420, awesome name! :P
<Assid> heya
<brandon420> its always 420 somewhere!
<lee__> more like 4:02, atm :p
<multiplatinum> I meant the brandon part lol
<webus> lee__> how can i pass parameter for best quality ?
<lee__> !best | webus
<ubottu> webus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<webus> lee__> is output video encode better than master video ?
<tufu> 有人没
<infantino> need help with usb-to-vga adapter in ubuntu 10.10
<infantino> has anyone had any luck with them"?
<lee__> webus:  depends on what you're converting and to what.  i'm still not savvy about how to properly encode things with ffmpeg, but it's definitely the right tool for the job
<webus> i want improving the quality of the original video
<popey> webus / lee__ it's possible to encode with no loss with ffmpeg, there is a --sameq parameter :)
<lee__> webus:  you can never make the encoded version "better" than the original.. that'd require some sort of remastering
<popey> webus: you can't make original better
<erUSUL> !cn | tufu
<lee__> popey:  --sameq .. good to know!
<ubottu> tufu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Assid> so im back on ubuntu.. one again
<minimec> infantino: Plug it in and give us the output (paste.ubuntu.com) of 'dmesg' 'lsusb'.
<Assid> .....
<Assid> i wonder if anyone even remembers me.. from my ubuntu+1 craziness
<lee__> i wonder if it matters
<brandon420>  /trollface lee_
<_Tristan> Hey. I've got this second harddrive that I set to spin down 15 seconds after it stops getting used. It only contains movies, nothing else whatsoever, and yet it keeps spinning up every five minutes or so.
<_Tristan> (I'm not accessing it)
<skurakai> hi. please what mean this error during installation ?
<skurakai> E: Unable to locate package doublecmd_0.4.5.2-1.gtk2_i386.deb
<skurakai> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'doublecmd_0.4.5.2-1.gtk2_i386.deb'
<infantino> @minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562043/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/562045/
<JenniferB2> I am unable to login as root.. using su, su root ... but I can sudo gedit aFile.txt ... ( password error on the first two )
<JenniferB2> How can I login as root.. not sure if I have ever done that..
<xangua> !root | JenniferB2
<ubottu> JenniferB2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<perlmonkey2> I just ran the latest update and gnome's color scheme is completely changed and the top bar is missing some of my widgets.
<xangua> !gksu
<xangua> JenniferB2: bad isea use sudo with a graphic app, use gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know what happened?
<lee__> JenniferB2:  sudo -i
<_Tristan> how can I stop ubuntu from using my harddrive periodically? I want it to spin up when I open it's folder and spin down after
<JenniferB2> xangua: why can't I su then .. to enter root mode
<Reapu> where do I found my  launcher menu its not on the desktop screen?
<lee__> JenniferB2:  you don't really want to login as root
<JenniferB2> but is there a root password ?
<JenniferB2> did I choose it ?
<Zwei> JenniferB2: NO.
<Zwei> Sorry for the caps
<JenniferB2> hehe.. ok.. I was afraid I had lost it.. but I remember I used to be able to do su in earlier versions of ubuntu
<Reapu> hello?
<Reapu> where do I found my  launcher menu its not on the desktop screen?
<perlmonkey2> man, what just happened. Now whenever I click on something, gnome clicks at me. Did no one test these updates?
<JenniferB2> sudo -i works
<minimec> infantino: Hmm... The dmesg error messages. Did you plug that adapter directly into the computer? Is the Port Replicator powered or does it get the power from the computer?
<infantino> @minimec I plugged it directly into the computer...that wasn't what I was seeing in dmesg before, it had loaded the driver and was showing up in lsusb not sure why it is freaking out now
<lee__> JenniferB2:  be careful, you can do a lot of damage if you mess up as root
<Reapu> ive seen other ubuntu machines with this beautiful launch menu how do i get it i cant see it on my desktop
<lee__> Reapu:  are you looking for a particular theme?
<HalfMoon> JenniferB2: if you 'need' a root acct, you can set a password with sudo passwd.  the acct exists, but the passwd is set to null
<minimec> infantino: So could you retsrt your machine and give me the correct outputs afterwards? You say you think that the device was recognized correctly?
<james_ubuntu> JenniferB2: login as root not recommended, but if you really needs it sudo su - will take u there
<schnuffle> JenniferB2: or just sudo -i
<Reapu> lee,  i dont have a launcher menu at all i only have the Applications/Places/System menu
<minimec> infantino: If yes, would it be recognized by xrander? What does the monitor configure tool say?
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know if the latest updates change the gnome theme?
<stefjuh> you happen to be thinking about the gui on netbook-version reapu?
<Reapu> oh ye maybe
<Reapu> btw, how do I access file manager ?
<perlmonkey2> Or changes the top gnome panel?
<lee__> perlmonkey2:  you can always change them back
<setuid> Can someone help me configure gdm2 to *NOT* show the list of users at the initial login screen? How do I do that? gdmsetup doesn't have any options for this.
<perlmonkey2> lee__: but why would an update change my theme?  kind of worrisome that something went wrong.
<sushi_> I accidentally removed one files from nginx. I reinstalled it but I don't see that file even after reinstallation. Any idea why?
<arbiter> I have an issue with my touchpad not unlocking when using my laptops touchpad lock function, anybody know anything that could help me?
<rtdos> how do i set up my own nntp server? or where can i find info?
<lee__> perlmonkey2: a gnome update most likely set it back to default.. i've seen it happen before, no big deal
<nos3ss> ciao
<nos3ss> aiuto
<perlmonkey2> lee__: I've never touched the theme.  Not everything is this light gray color.
<perlmonkey2> Now
<nos3ss> who is speack italian?
<delocated> Morning. client set up ipv6 created iface "ipv6" , I cant destroy it. any ideas? I got rid of sit0
<sushi_> How do I "clean reinstall" something?
<lee__> perlmonkey2:  well nows a good time to touch it!  :P
<lee__> Iit
<lee__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xrfang> the mobile broadband tab on my knetworkmanager (KDE) is disabled, how can I enable it? help pls
<Reapu> Anyone knows how I can output the music I listen to ? so if im talking to my friend on microphone I could play something for them to listen to?
<nos3ss> grazie
<nos3ss> thak
<lee__> nos3ss:  ciao
<gps23> sushi_, apt-get purge <package-name> then apt-get install <package-name>
<rtdos> !nntp rtdos
<sushi_> gps23: Thank mate. Let me try.
<gps23> sushi_, np
<minimec> Reapu: All you need is installed. You just have to configure your pulseaudio server. Maybe install pavucontrol. What you need to create is a loopback device on pulseaudio and redirect the application using the micro and the musicplayer to that loopback device.
<arbiter> gps23: could you explain the difference between apt-get purge and apt-get remove or is there none?
<Reapu> Anyone knows how I can output the music I listen to ? so if im talking to my friend on microphone I could play something for them to listen to?
<rtdos> how do i set up my own nntp server for my intranet? i'm not too concerned about connecting to the big seven though i would like it to be accessed from the internet.
<ViN86> arbiter, man apt-get
<ViN86> http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<azertyu> hello
<azertyu> hello there
<ViN86> arbiter, Use purge instead of remove for anything that would be removed. An asterisk ("*") will be displayed next to packages which are scheduled to be purged. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Purge.
<gps23> arbiter, remove doesn't delete configuration files, purge does
<llutz> rtdos: leafnode
<Reapu> minimec, where do I find my pulseaudio server exactly and how do I crreat such device?
<arbiter> ahh i see
<arbiter> thank you
<gps23> arbiter, np
<minimec> Reapu: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=pulseaudio+create+loopback&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<rtdos> thanks llutz i will check it out.
<Guest85284> Hi. I have problem with polish fonts. In some programs for example nautilus polish signs are replaced by "wtf signs" even thou they apear correctly in program menu. Any Idea how to fix this error? Sorry for spelling (spellcheck is off).
<minimec> Reapu: Pulseaudio configuration can be done via console, with your Volume applet in the panel, or with pavucontrol for example. sudo apt-get install pavucontrol.
<minimec> Reapu: Create loopback with 'pactl load-module module-loopback
<jesusvaldez> hello
<minimec> Reapu: -'
<jesusvaldez> I am running ubuntu netbook edition i am on teh try it and would like to install but it stalls for hrs at a time what can i do please thanks you
<paq7512> jesusvaldez: try to install thru usb
<v0lksman> can anyone explain why my mic works in the sense I can hear myself in my speakers but Skype or anything that records audio for that matter doesn't hear the sound?
<jesusvaldez> sorry forgot to mention that is hat i am doing
<Datz> to enter dir /etc/cron.weekly one needs to set up root account?
<Reapu> minimec, so volume panel>sound perferences > input ?
<minimec> Reapu: When configuring with GUI: caution to show 'all' devices! The GUI may filter the output.
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys. I am trying to use firestarter to setup a connection share (DS==wlan1==>PC==Wlan0==>Router) but it keeps saying wlan1 is not ready. I have looked at both the ubuntu wiki and firestarters page but I can't get it working. Anyone up to helping me? :'(
<jesusvaldez> *** that is what i am doing ( installing from USB)
<minimec> Reapu: install pavucontrol. It makes it easier.
<Reapu> minimec, I dont really understand what  need to change or how to do it
<minimec> Reapu: install pavucontrol. It makes it easier.
<minimec> Reapu: first create a loopback in a console pactl load-module module-loopback
<lewix> join #linux
<minimec> Reapu: Then configure the loopback with pavucontrol.
<v0lksman> Realtek ALC892
<shannonbrimer> hi can anyone help me out im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 and having problems when i get to the boot loader
<Reapu> @ubuntu:~$ sudo pactl load-module module-loopbac
<Reapu> Failure: Module initalization failed
<rtdos> i'm getting this error when i install leafnode:   Leafnode must have a fully-qualified and globally unique domain name,   not just "G62".   Edit your /etc/hosts file to add a unique, fully qualified domain name.   "localhost.localdomain" or thereabouts will not work;   it's qualified, but not unique.
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys. I am trying to use firestarter to setup a connection share (DS==wlan1==>PC==Wlan0==>Router) but it keeps saying wlan1 is not ready. I have looked at both the ubuntu wiki and firestarters page but I can't get it working. Anyone up to helping me? :'(
<shannonbrimer> anyone who knows about boot loading whisper me
<v0lksman> oh joy...I guess I'm upgrading...fuuuuu
<BluesKaj> v0lksman, open alsmixer in the terminal , make ctrls are turned up and unmuted (no M in the box)
<minimec> Reapu: You don't need suso for pactl. Just do it as a user.
<antihero> Hey, if I get a tar.gz from the net, is there some way I can install it as a package? IE compile it then have its files managed by apt?
<stefjuh> rtdos: what output does "hostname" give on your system? anyway the instructions seem reasonably clera, set up a proper hostname :)
<v0lksman> BluesKaj, yeah like I said I can hear my own voice coming through the mic and out the speakers (or get feedback)...but no app seems to record on that channel...I've tried front mic and back mic to no avail...even tried line in...really weird if you ask me
<antihero> I can do the same with RPM IIRC.
<xangua> !chekcinstall | antihero
<antihero> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<antihero> sweet!
<antihero> perfect xangua, cheers
<BluesKaj> !pm | shannonbrimer,
<ubottu> shannonbrimer,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rtdos> stefjuh: hostname returns g62, i just plan on using g62 on my local intranet.
<rtdos> stefjuh: here is my hosts file:   http://pastebin.com/yRvuYHMV
<BluesKaj> v0lksman, dunno whether skype requires pulseaudio or not sometimes not dependeing on your setup, try it without PA . se if that works
<stefjuh> im not sure if localhost counts as a FQDN
<v0lksman> BluesKaj, Skype won't let me choose anything related to sound input...it's only options are Pulse...I think this is an issue with my chipset and the kernel...hence my upgrade groaning...don't have time for failure right now...hope its a smooth upgrade!
<azertyu> hello
<rtdos> stefjuh: so change localhost to g62?
<azertyu> i can't remote access my HP bladesystem because of java
<azertyu> what are the essentiel package to install for java ?
<stefjuh> rtdos: all i can see is that leafnode demands a proper hostname, i dont know how you can circumvent that im afraid
<BluesKaj> v0lksman, what are you upgrading to ?
<v0lksman> 10.10
<v0lksman> sry...on 10.04 right now
<rtdos> thanks stefjuh. at least it's a start :-)
<stefjuh> rtdos: http://www.leafnode.org/doc_en/README-FQDN.html
<nyashechka> здравствуйте!=)
<lee__> priviet
<lee__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nyashechka> oh,thanks
<lee__> nye za shto
<nyashechka> =))
<thebleeding> am I on
<thebleeding> I am having trouble ID'n
<fdsaseemslegit> thebleeding, yes
<thebleeding> cool
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<fdsaseemslegit> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys. I am trying to use firestarter to setup a connection share (DS==wlan1==>PC==Wlan0==>Router) but it keeps saying wlan1 is not ready. I have looked at both the ubuntu wiki and firestarters page but I can't get it working. Anyone up to helping me? :'(
<gps23> whois Reapu
<gps23> whois Reapu
<fdsaseemslegit> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Gwar_Trolle>  /whois
<lee__> how do i make a background rotator?  like the space one already in d
<lee__> background appearance preferences
<Gwar_Trolle> fdsaseemslegit: The link you gave me before didnt help :(
<wabineo> hi. I somehow killed my network connection on my maverick installation and can't get it back up again. I removed network-manager since I only need it on a fixed IP (desktop computer) and configured it in /etc/interfaces manually. still no connection. any ideas are welcome.
<fdsaseemslegit> Gwar_Trolle, Did you also try to change the resolution in your xorg.conf?
<antihero> Okay I'm using checkinstall. I compiled with --prefix=/opt and when I do dpkg -i nginx.. it doesn't show up in /opt/nginx
<Gwar_Trolle> fdsaseemslegit: Wrong person :P I am having connection sharing issues
<Linden940> I think theres a huge problem in the update!!!!
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys. I am trying to use firestarter to setup a connection share (DS==wlan1==>PC==Wlan0==>Router) but it keeps saying wlan1 is not ready. I have looked at both the ubuntu wiki and firestarters page but I can't get it working. Anyone up to helping me? :'(
<fdsaseemslegit> Gwar_Trolle,  my apologies,
<Linden940> is anyone else having trouble with the updates?
<yfk> how can I use apt to update to testing kernels?
<Gwar_Trolle> fdsaseemslegit: No worries, :) Still trying to get this working though :'(
<ironfoot495> Hello my computer was just upgraded to 10.04 and it seems to stop running and lags what is the prblem can anyone tell me
<ironfoot495> ?
<Reapu> hi
<lee__> Linden940:  hope not, i'm updating right now :s
<fdsaseemslegit> Gwar_Trolle,  Does your router have wireless capabilities?
<lee__> Linden940:  what vers?
<Reapu> im sorry my internet connection went crazy
<Reapu> are you still there?
<minimec> Reapu: yes
<Linden940> lee__, 11.04 and 10.04
<Gwar_Trolle> fdsaseemslegit: Yes. Nintendo DS==wlan1 (WEP)==>PC==Wlan0 (WPA)==>Wireless Router is what I am trying to set up
<Linden940> the update wont finish and its locking up...once you restart it wont reboot.
<fdsaseemslegit> Gwar_Trolle,  NintendoDS-------->wlan1(WEP)------->wireless router<-------------<wlan1(WEP)<-----------------PC  maybe
<lee__> Linden940:  todays update just finished for me, 10.04, and didn't require reboot, so idk
<rtdos> is there a way to find out all packages 'AND' commands i currently have installed (both desktop and text mode) ?
<Gwar_Trolle> fdsaseemslegit: Not an option. I don't own the Router in this apartment and the guy who does wants WPA, which the Nintendo DS doesn't support
<Anon7-2521> Hello.
<plectrum> Hi,
<msshams> hi, i have a folder contain many folder and files. i want to change permission of all folders to 755 and all files to 644. how can i do that?
<plectrum>  I want to add an ethernet printer to my network, but it is two rooms away from the wireless router.  But I do have a ubuntu box with ethernet and wireless next to the printer and lots of ideas
<plectrum> msshams you need to us 'find' to find the folders and -exec to set their permissions that way
<swart> msshams: you can do that with find and xargs. check the man pages
<Anon7-2521> I have a 13" MacBook Pro 5,5 running Lucid and I'm having continuos swap crashes. I've already browsed through the apple help section
<Steve973> my process list shows NetworkManager and /usr/sbin/modem-manager.  I don't believe that I need either of these since this is a server that's always wired to the network and since I don't use a modem.  It should be safe to disable that functionality, right?
<rtdos> is there a way to find out all packages 'AND' commands i currently have installed (both desktop and text mode) ?
<plectrum> Anon7 what do you mean swap crashes?
<BluesKaj> plectrum, connect the printer to the ubuntu box as a network printer
<lee__> rtdos:  software center
<plectrum> BluesKaj well the printer has its own webserver in it and I want to use that
<lee__> installed software
<rtdos> lee_ i mean is there something i can pipe to a text file?
<gpc> !clone | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lee__> rtdos:  not sure, but that takes care of the desktop part
<BluesKaj> plectrum, what model printer ?
<Anon7-2521> The computer will crash and say 'Not enough free swap"
<remoteCTRL> i am mounting an nfs share via autofs (ldap) but it always belongs to root:root, and it's contents aren't there either, waht am i doing wrong?
<plectrum> HP Laserjet 2840
<plectrum> I can share networking, but then that sub-net see the whole network but b/c of the router(?) the whole network does not see the printer
<rtdos> thanks, lee__
<plectrum> Anon7 how big is your memory and swap?
<lee__> rtdos:  npr, if you find the cmd you're looking for, please share it :)
<matze> how to connect a lan with router and xchat?
<edulix> hello viddy
<Anon7-2521> Memory is 2747 MB and swap is 359 MBs
<edulix> hello Virako
<gpc> lee__: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages    <--- will create the file my-packages and list all installed packages on your system.
<plectrum> Anon7 that is a very small swap partition
<Anon7-2521> Yep
<Virako> hello Edulix
<edulix> Virako: what do you use ubuntu for?
<plectrum> well I think that is the problem, that and the fact that whatever you are running eats up lots of memory
<Anon7-2521> How can I increase my swap?
<Virako> Edulix: I prefer Ubuntu that Window
<BluesKaj> well plectrum if you must , but still think if you setup the printer as anetwork printer in ubuntu system settings/priner configuration, it will work for all machines
<lee__> gpc ?installed!?automatic: command not found
<jrib>  !swap | Anon7-2521
<ubottu> Anon7-2521: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rtdos> thanks lee__ it looks as though the command that gpc (ubottu) gave is the correct one: it lists both desktop and text mode apps.
<gpc> lee__: you may need to sudo apt-get install aptitude
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl ...stuff to do
<llutz> Anon7-2521: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<PhoenixSTF> hello, has anyone put Steam on Linux, but the OSX version???
<Guest95227> hi
<Virako> Edulix: bye
<Guest95227> need steam cs on ubuntu
<lee__> gpc: coolio
<JosephUbuntu> i'm having a problem with banshee randomly crashing when i ask it to play certain songs
<JosephUbuntu> http://pastebin.com/4zTUQQWk
<JosephUbuntu> i get that output
<Steve973> my process list shows NetworkManager and /usr/sbin/modem-manager.  I don't believe that I need either of these since this is a server that's always wired to the network and since I don't use a modem.  It should be safe to disable that functionality, right?
<rtdos> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Cube``> hey guys, i turn on my computer, and can see the booting sequences, and right when its supposed to load the login manager, the screen turns off and the monitor says it has no signal!
<codemagician> how to I make my Skype audio go to headset *without* making my browser youtube audio doing so also?
<rtdos> !automate | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos, please see my private message
<Anon7-2521> Thans.
<Anon7-2521> s/Thans/Thanks/
<dans> i can't get my terminal bell to sound
<JosephUbuntu> can anyone help with my banshee crash? http://pastebin.com/4zTUQQWk
<codemagician> dans, did you check the profile options?
<codemagician> how to I make my Skype audio go to headset and keep other applications going to my speaker?
<dans> codemagic, yes
<Cube``> hey guys, i turn on my computer, and can see the booting sequences, and right when its supposed to load the login manager, the screen turns off and the monitor says it has no signal!
<dans> terminal bell is checked
<codemagician> dans, do you have your volume up?
<ionut> Cube``: once it happened also to mee...
<Cube``> ionut: what you do?
<dans> yep codemagic :)
<gpc> dans: you need to restart the terminal after making changes to the profile for them to take effect iirc
<ZombieRamen> can anyone help with the banshee crash? http://pastebin.com/4zTUQQWk
<codemagician> dans,  hmm... did it used to work?
<Cube``> ionut: and even blindly trying to type in my password doesnt seem to work!
<dans> gpc, all open terminal windows?
<ionut> Cube``: restarted the pc i think. and on kubuntu i reinstalled another graphic drivers
<dans> or just one new instance
<gpc> dans: no a new terminal should use the new profile
<dans> and it never worked and was always checked
<Cube``> ionut: worked beautifully for months, worked just today, and i just normally shut it down
<ionut> Cube``: have u tried run it with another monitor ?
<Cube``> ionut: ye got two hooked up
<ZombieRamen> ah, i think i just fixed it
<ZombieRamen> i disabled all the extensions
<ZombieRamen> then restarted banshee
<ionut> Cube``: then i don't know . it should be the driver. what graphics u have ?
<tripp00> hello everyone
<codemagician> In my sound preferences I have output [internal or USB Plantroics]... is there a way to set audio on a per application basis?
<dans> so terminal beep and hibernate/suspend both don't work in 10.10
<dans> think i might have to change my distro soon
<Cube``> /dev/null failed to open!?!?!
<Cube``> on boot
<codemagician> dans,  my terminal beep works in 10.10 desktop
<codemagician> dans,  but I cant think why you want it
<codemagician> dans,  don't you find it irritating?
<dans> for irssi
<dans> notifications
<gpc> isn't that an irssi setting that needs to be enabled
<AbhijiT> how to test that if terminal beep is working?
<dans> yeah gpc, but its enabled
<Noeltorious> ah someone spoke to me in here but my chat history has cut it off, but im home now whoever it was lol
<jrib> !logs | Noeltorious
<ubottu> Noeltorious: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Noeltorious> thanks jrib
<jrib> !away > timmillwood_afk
<ubottu> timmillwood_afk, please see my private message
<MarkAng> Hey fellows! Having trouble with making a bootable USB stick with Gparted and Ubuntu. Made them yesterday night using a locally installed copy of Gparted and Unetbootin, but my Windows XP computer won't recognize it as a bootable medium.
<PowerTux> hi all, how to open login.live.com:443 on iptables and or squid ?
<PowerTux> because hotmail doesn´t work.
<PowerTux> the /var/log/squid/access.log:
<PowerTux> TCP_MISS/200 8875 CONNECT login.live.com:443 lgsm DIRECT/65.54.165.169 -
<FloodBot2> PowerTux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarkAng> What would I need to do?
<stianhj> MarkAng, you can use dd instead.. Unetbootin (in my experience) doesn't always work
<MarkAng> DD?
<MarkAng> I'm a noob at making bootable usb sticks, so...
<stianhj> MarkAng, gimmie a sec
<MarkAng> Sure!
<ubun> does anyone have experience fixing wireless on a labtop
<jrib> !details | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> !wifi | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ddilinger> i have a laptop with an 80G internal drive, i bought a 120G SSD to replace that drive, and am hoping to duplicate the data as easily as possible.  If i plug the old drive into my PC, make an image(with dd if=/dev/sdc ....), then dd that onto the new drive, is there a way to repartition and resize to expand and fit the drive without losing contents?
<stianhj> MarkAng, you can do # sudo dd if=the_ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M , where X is the letter signifying your USB stick (Which you can see in GParted)
<ubun> well... when i installed ubuntu1010 wireless worked, then same day i cant get wireless....
<MarkAng> I'll give it a try. So do I just CTRL-C CTRL-V the command into the terminal?
<MarkAng> Including the hashtag or without it?
<ddilinger> without, the hashtag indicates the begining of a shell line
<stianhj> MarkAng, without.. you have to change the X to your usb stick
<k4g6> /exiy
<stianhj> MarkAng, be careful and make sure you get the right letter or you will lose data
<ionut> guys anyone knows a theme very simple with beautifull colours and light ?
<stianhj> MarkAng, it's the same letter as in GParted, so for example /dev/sdc
<AbhijiT> ionut, check bisigi project
<danileigh79> looking for good ref to learn terminal commans, any suggestions?
<AbhijiT> !cli | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<AbhijiT> danileigh79, also have a look in tldp.org
<stianhj> danileigh79, http://peepcode.com/products/meet-the-command-line
<grindhold> hi guys i have a question: how is the field called, that shows up in the upper right corner of the screen when e.g. a empathy buddy logs on, or a torrent has finished? I want to use it programatically through python, but i don't know anymore what word to search for
<stianhj> is pretty cool.. there's also an advanced one
<MarkAng> Thanks, and I will be careful. So my "X" would for instance be /dev/sdc1?
<stianhj> MarkAng, without the 1
<danileigh79> thx everybody, sorry, am new linux user
<MarkAng> But wouldn't that just specify the kind of disk?
<ionut> AbhijiT: where i can find it ?
<stianhj> MarkAng, the 1 is the partition number, you want to write to the stick itself (not a partition on it)
<MarkAng> Right. Okay.
<stianhj> MarkAng, just leave it running.. you won't get any indication of how long it has left.. but it won't take that long
<Asstyx> grindax, its notification-daemo, there are pyton bindings like pynotify for such things
<MarkAng> Okay. I hate that kind of install, but I guess I'll just have to wait.
<MarkAng> Thanks for the help, stianhj.
<grindhold> Asstyx: thanks, going to search!
<Ray_> Hello, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu. I did a minimal install and now every time I try and boot, it freezes; however, when I select to boot from the USB which I used to install Ubuntu, it boots just fine into my system. Can somebody please help me?
<makulkar> hi all, my laptop is pointsec secured, meaning before boot options i get username/password query window. I want to install Ubuntu side by side with my windows. can  i do that with 10.04 disk?
<stianhj> makulkar, yes
<stianhj> makulkar, you'd just get to choose between windows and ubuntu after the bios password
<ddilinger> i have a laptop with an 80G internal drive, i bought a 120G SSD to replace that drive, and am hoping to duplicate the data as easily as possible.  If i plug the old drive into my PC, make an image(with dd if=/dev/sdc ....), then dd that onto the new drive, is there a way to repartition and resize to expand and fit the drive without losing contents?
<makulkar> stianhj, i heard before that the boot system screws up :)
<DrGrov> Good evening
<KC9SJQ> ddilinger: Afterwards, use the application gparted to resize and check the partitions
<stianhj> makulkar, well if it's a BIOS password then it won't matter.. that happens before 'boot'
<DrGrov> Having a minor problem at the moment. How can I burn a DVD so that I can play it in a normal DVD player? Does Brasero do this out of the box or do I need something else?
<grindhold> Asstyx: works pretty easy! Thank you very much
<makulkar> stianhj, its not BIOS password its a software called pointsec.. its kinda encrypts disk content or something
<MarkAng> Oh, one more thing. Do I use this same command for the Gparted boot usb?
<stianhj> makulkar, ah.. i misunderstood then
<makulkar> stianhj, also is there a 64-bit image
<stianhj> makulkar, maybe you could try wubi?
<peposimo> hi to all!
<ddilinger> KC9SJQ: gparted?  ok thanks will try
<Kroun> I need somehelp!I can't use my Zcomax XI-325 Wireless card(PCMCIA) on laptop Thinkpad G-40 with Ubuntu 10.04!
<stianhj> Kroun, try 10.10?
<Kroun> Already
<DrGrov> I have an personal .avi extended file that I would like to burn as a DVD so I can play it in my regular DVD player.
<Kroun> Ubuntu didn't regconize!
<DrGrov> Does Brasero fix this without any issues or do I need to go with k3b?
<KC9SJQ> Howdy all, I'm having difficulty with my Asus 1015 netbook. I'm using it to serve an apt-mirror mirror via apache. During heavy accesses (saturating the 100MB connection), the networking sometimes fails, connection reset by peer on the server, bad header on the accessing client, and no network activity at all until my next reboot. I think I'm overflowing some kernel buffer. How to diagnose?
<stianhj> DrGrov, don't you need to convert the .avi before burning?
<KC9SJQ> Kroun: Insert the card, boot, and once on, check the hardware drivers option
<peposimo> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a 500GN hard drive with a windows 7 already installed and a free partition of 80GB for ubuntu. But the problem when I want to install ubuntu it shows that no operating system installed and shows hard drive as free space....
<Kroun> KC9SJQ: didn't work!
<Jeruvy> KC9SJQ: you could review dmesg | less
<DrGrov> stianhj: No, I do not think I need to convert it.
<KC9SJQ> Jeruvy: nothing in particular there
<MarkAng> stianhj, do I use the same command for making the gparted disk bootable?
<Error404NotFound> Do we need to have a swap space of 1.5xRAM for hibernate?
<DrGrov> stianhj: I just hoped I could easily burn it with Brasero on a DVD so I can play it with a regular DVD player.
<stianhj> MarkAng, you don't have to do anything other than that dd command.. no gparted, no unetbootin
<DrGrov> stianhj: Is that possible or do I need to convert the .avi file?
<MarkAng> Okay, just wondering. Thanks.
<stianhj> DrGrov, if you want to burn a DVD video, i think you need to convert, yes
<DrGrov> stianhj: Ok, which app do I need to use to convert it ?
<stianhj> DrGrov, try WinFF (it's in the software center)
<jd2320> hi, I'm new to linux and I need help changing my resolution
<KC9SJQ> Jeruvy: Is there someway to maybe turn up the verbosity?
<jd2320> Ubuntu doesn't recognise my native resolution
<DrGrov> stianhj: Ok, will do that. Thanks
<aeon-ltd> jd2320: install the appropriate drivers for your card
<peposimo> Hi all! I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a 500GB hard drive with a windows 7 already installed and a free partition of 80GB for ubuntu. But the problem when I want to install ubuntu it shows that no operating system installed and shows hard drive as free space....
<stianhj> DrGrov, there's also Handbrake (http://handbrake.fr/)
<jd2320> I think, I already have
<jd2320> How do I get new nvidia drivers
<Anon7-2521> jd2320: What kind of graphics card is it?
<KC9SJQ> jd2320:  System->Preference->Monitor, does it let you change to soemthing right?
<Jeruvy> KC9SJQ: I was thinking about that, but I'm not certain.
<stianhj> peposimo, does it show the entire disk as free?
<stianhj> peposimo, no partitions"
<stianhj> ?
<DrGrov> stianhj: I will try that WinFF first. I hope it does work. At least it has a GUI which helps.
<KC9SJQ> Jeruvy: Thanks anyway
<jd2320> Yeah, but my native resolution isn't there
<jd2320> 1440x900
<peposimo> stianhj: yes. as free space
<jd2320> I've tried xrandr and everything
<peposimo> tried with a 10.04 version and the same situation
<stianhj> peposimo, hmm.. weird. haven't seen that before
<stanman246> hi, i've had a 10.10 running. After a power failure i can't login again because of loads of errors (segmentation faults etc)... Can i recover my home partition?
<dong> 1
<stianhj> stanman246, you can boot from a livecd and mount the disks and see what's what.. and copy them to say a USB disk
<jd2320> Hi, I can't set my native resolution (1440x900) on my pc. It doesn't come up on the nvidia software or the ubuntu software
<vamgen> can any one help me please how do i bring maximise minimise and close buttions to the right side of the window
<Fuchs> jd2320: probably because the edid is not correctly detected
<Fuchs> jd2320: notebook or desktop pc?
<DrGrov> stianhj: FFWin will work. Thanks for the help.
<peposimo> stianhj, I did that with windows 7 on one hard drive and ubuntu installed on another hard drive. but at the moment I don't have free hard drives and tried to install on a free partition... and it doesn't seem an operation system installed
<stianhj> DrGrov, np
<llutz> !controls  | vamgen
<ubottu> vamgen: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jd2320> What'd you mean?
<Fuchs> jd2320: that I would like you to answer my question so that I can fix your problem
<Error404NotFound> Do we need to have a swap space of 1.5xRAM for hibernate?
<danileigh79> lmao didn't relize closing terminal would kill xchat
<jd2320> oh sorry, didnt see what you last wrote. I have a desktop
<Fuchs> Error404NotFound: if you don't want to use a swapfile and tuxonice: yes
<Kroun> It's me again!...I did reboot my laptop...check for new hardware drivers...I couldn't see Zcomax XI-325 Wireless card working!...
<Fuchs> jd2320: what type of monitor, and how is it connected?
<stianhj> peposimo, does it see any of the partitions?
<jd2320> It's connected by VGA , just a normal monitor
<vamgen> how do i compile the latest kernel on my ubuntu...i want to learn and in safe way
<Error404NotFound> Fuchs: thanks, googling tuxonice
<danileigh79> i crtd 7gb part and instlld ubunto9.10 nxt to WinXP, is there a way to make the ubuntu part bigger?
<Fuchs> jd2320: because: the nvidia driver reads out valid resolutions from the monitor EDID. It can't read it if  1) the monitor doesn't provide it 2) the monitor provides a broken one  3) an adapter for the cable or a switch makes it impossible to transfer this data
<jrib> !kernel | vamgen
<ubottu> vamgen: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Duga> vamgen: download source from, kernel.org and give it to /usr/src
<antivirtel> Hello! How can I install my IBM T42 laptop's in built BlueTooth (and maybe Infrared) feature? In System > Settings > BlueTooth it shows, that I have no BT devices... what can I do?
<Duga> vamgen: later tar -xzf and make menu, make bzImage
<Fuchs> jd2320: please create a nvidia bug report as well  (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh)  as well, so I can see whether this acutually is the problem (probably it is)
<jd2320> okay.. one second
<jd2320> just copy and paste into this?
<danileigh79> anti, check to see if driver is restricted
<Kroun> jd2320: copy paste into this --> http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<Fuchs> jd2320: no
<jd2320> ?
<Fuchs> jd2320: do never paste into IRC
<Kroun> jd2320: and then copy paste the link here
<Fuchs> jd2320: use a pastebin service instead
<jd2320> I'm sorry, I dont know what that is?
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Error404NotFound> Fuchs: i know that i can create say 2G file using dd with /dev/zero and mkswap it, then mount it but how do i resume off that?
<Fuchs> Error404NotFound: tux on ice supports swapfiles, but it is kind of tricky to install. I'd recommend you create a swap partition instead
<jd2320> sorry, I ran the sudo but all that came where's the bug report?
<Kroun> Zcomax XI-325 Wireless card didn't work on Ubuntu...!Anyway to enable it?
<Error404NotFound> Fuchs: hmmm, leaving hibernation aside is there really a need for swap with 8G ram and usual work, may be couple of linux vms under vbox? i don't think so.
<danileigh79> Kroun: check system>admin>hardware drivers
<Fuchs> Error404NotFound: swap is always good since the OOM killer won't kick in as soon as RAM is full, e.g. by a process running amok
<Fuchs> Error404NotFound: but there is no need for > 8 GB swap, no
<Kroun> danileigh79: already,insert card while installing Ubunt-done.Reboot-done.ndiswrapper-done...Didn't work...
<Error404NotFound> Fuchs: hmmm, i think i will live with swap file which i can create/mount when needed :)
<Fuchs> jd2320: extract the file created and then upload the content of the text file to a pastebin service you just got links to
<antihero> Hey, I'm trying to compile something with checkinstall but it doesn't seem to actually put anything anywhere
<jd2320> How exactly?
<antivirtel> Hello! How can I install my IBM T42 laptop's in built BlueTooth (and maybe Infrared) feature? In System > Settings > BlueTooth it shows, that I have no BT devices... what can I do?
<antihero> jd2320: I'm running this script http://codepad.org/RkIx1lbH but nothing pops out at the end
<antihero> jd2320: it says it puts things in their places and makes the directories in the log, but when I look they aren't there
<antihero> jd2320: Anything look unusual here? http://codepad.org/rJZ3GFO2
<Fuchs> jd2320: open your file manager, right click on the file, extract. Open the text file as you would open any text file, copy the content  (CTRL+A, CTRL+C), open a browser, go to the pastebin, paste the content, submit, give us the URL resulting
<stianhj> antihero, why not just install nginx from the package manager?
<danileigh79> @antivirtel did you check?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<antivirtel> danileigh79 yeah, I wrote a PM
<onebitxajax> I can't cahnge resolution higher than 640x480 can someone help me??
<antihero> stianhj: I want to use my own compile options etc
<g_0_0> !fixres | onebitxajax
<ubottu> onebitxajax: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nemek_> witam
<jrib> antihero: so modify the existing source package instead of creating a checkinstall package...
<jenka> Hi! Is there anyway to disable GRUB for an OS so grub is loaded from ubuntu's /boot instead?
<Kroun> jenka: try this
<Kroun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<antihero> jrib: How would I go about that?
<antihero> jrib: and is the existing source package 0.9.4? I kind of want the freedom to be able to do this in future
<jenka> Kroun: I have installed grub on ubuntu but mandrivas grub boot loader start the system anyway
<Kroun> jenka: try ubuntu's grub on hd0,0 instead?
<antihero> Oh wait, I've got an error:
<antihero> dpkg: error processing /home/james/compiles/nginx-0.9.4/nginx_0.9.4-1_amd64.deb (--install): unable to create `/etc/nginx/mime.types.dpkg-new' (while processing `./etc/nginx/mime.types'): No such file or directory
<ashton> I just rebooted a server and the built-in network card is not working. From dmeg, I get the line
<ashton> tg3: probe of 0000:04:00.0  failed with error -22
<ashton> Any ideas?
<antivirtel> danileigh79 any other suggestions about IBM Thinkpad T42 Bluetooth detection on Lucid?
<jenka> Kroun: what is bassicly mean with hd(0,0) ?
<savid> Why would my cpufreq-set commands not have any effect?   I'm trying to change the min and max, but it's having no effect.
<Kroun> jenka: the root of your hdd
<llutz> antivirtel: pastebin the output of " dmesg|grep Bluetooth" and  "hcitool dev" please
<llutz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jenka> Kroun: Ok I will test
<Kroun> jenka: It maybe /dev/sda0
<llutz> Kroun: /dev/sda    not 0
<Kroun> llutz: ok,sorry,my mistake
<antivirtel> llutz I have only to "hcitool dev", and this line only: "Devices: ". Other suggestions?
<llutz> antivirtel: "sudo modprobe bluetooth"
<antivirtel> llutz no output, maybe works?
<llutz> antivirtel:   "hcitool dev" again, does it show a device?
<biopyte> himik, i'd like to try reading RSS for the first time. what readers in the ubuntu repositories do you recommend. is there kind of standard reader like xchat is for irc?
<antivirtel> llutz nothing
<PowerTux> how to use traceroute through a proxy ?
<llutz> antivirtel: "cat /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth"
<biopyte> i'd like to try reading RSS for the first time. what readers in the ubuntu repositories do you recommend. is there kind of standard reader like xchat is for irc?
<rogelio> How to install and use Internet Explorer
<jrib> antihero: 3 steps for you.  1) learn to rebuild a source package without modifications (see !source).  2) rebuild a package with modifications (same as (1), just make your modifications and build the package; good idea to increment version with « dch -i » and append something like "~antihero1" to the version as well as documenting your changes).  3) learn to upgrade the version of the software for a
<jrib> package (see !packaging docs, there's an example of this on the wiki)
<jrib> !source > antihero
<ubottu> antihero, please see my private message
<antivirtel> llutz no file or directory
<jrib> !packaging > antihero
<jrib> biopyte: liferea if you like gui.  You could also use google reader if you're a fan of gmail and the like
<BluesKaj> PowerTux, what kind of output does traceroute give you now ?
<ChesterX> hey, I just installed ubuntu-netbook 10.10 . I would like to switch the clock from am/pm to 24h, but I can t seem to find the option for this. Can anyone tell me where it is hiding?
<biopyte> jrib, ok thanks
<jrib> ChesterX: that's determined by our locale
<sipior> PowerTux: you might have a go with the "-M tcp" option to traceroute.
<PowerTux> BluesKaj, Destination not reached
<ChesterX> jrib, what do you mean by "our locale"?
<jrib> ChesterX: that's determined by *your* locale
<sipior> PowerTux: specify a port as needed with "-p". depends a bit on how your network access is set up, but you might have some luck there.
<PowerTux> BluesKaj, my proxy is autenticated so, should i need to put user and password to run traceroute ?
<evolone> whats up people
<PowerTux> sipior  my proxy is autenticated so, should i need to pass user and password parameters to run traceroute ?
<ChesterX> jrib, do you mean the time zone I chose? The thing is, in the option it is 19:14 but in the header there is written 7:14pm
<jrib> ChesterX: no, I mean the locale :/
<antihero> How do I edit dpkgs
<sipior> PowerTux: good question. how do you normally authenticate?
<jrib> antihero: see my last message to you...
<jrib> ChesterX: for example, run: locale -k LC_TIME
<PowerTux> sipior, in Firefox for example
<hetii> Hello :)
<sipior> PowerTux: best bet is to talk to the proxy admin, and see if you can work something out.
<antihero> cheers
<antihero> this could be useful to learn
<PowerTux> sipior thanks
<jrib> ChesterX: although google tells me: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374734 so maybe you can try that instead of messing with your locale
<ChesterX> jrib, I ll take a look at it
<antihero> jrib: Does this cover editing packages made by checkinstall?
<antivirtel> llutz no other suggestions?
<jrib> antihero: checkinstall sucks, don't use it for anything you care about at all
<hetii> Is it possible somehow synchronized by ubuntu one ikons that i add to my panel ? if not how to add them my script ? i found that some off the activator are in file:///home/I/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<llutz> antivirtel: sry no
<antihero> jrib: Even if stuff is *only* available in source
<hetii> but i`m not sure when system read them
<antivirtel> ok, but thanks llutz
<jrib> antihero: yes, checkinstall always sucks
<antihero> jrib: so what do I do if something is only available as a source tarball? make a deb from scratch?
<jrib> antihero: yes
<antihero> jrib: And then repeat this every time the code is uploaded?
<antihero> *updated
<jrib> antihero: repeat what?  I told you to do 3 things earlier, if you took a few minutes to do them, you would not have this question :/
<sipior> antihero: if you're looking for a nice way to keep track of software you're installing from source, in /usr/local/ say, have a look at GNU Stow.
<antihero> jrib: Okay.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking i saw some other deb-helper type tools a few weekd ago but i rarely mess with them.
<Linden940> i am trying to send files onto a ubs drive and its going very very slow....anyone have a clue as to why or how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Linden940:  ive noticed that also at times. check 'dmesg' for any possible errors.
<Linden940> it is all so taking up alot of the system cpu power
<Dr_Willis> Linden940:  never noticed an actual fix. . some times its fast.. some times slow.
<Linden940> where would i go 2 check that Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> Hopeing it gets fixed in 11.04 (not tried it in there yet)
<Dr_Willis> Linden940:   'dmesg' command May give some error/info messages
<Linden940> Dr_Willis, its been slow for a few weeks now lol
<Linden940> Dr_Willis, thats what i thought an alot of things came up....i will dig in that later lol
<alp82> trying to find a video driver for my geforce gtx 560
<alp82> seems to not exist yet :(
<danileigh79> dl'd virtualbox to access winxp from inside ubuntu, how do I associate with existing winXP partition?
<Dr_Willis> danileigh79:  tahts NOT reccomended..
<Dr_Willis> danileigh79:  the virtualbox docs mention how to do it.. they also give strong warnings that using it with a 'real' hard drive can cause data loss.
<danileigh79> what's recommended to be able to access my WinXP data while in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> danileigh79:  you can easially mount the windows drive and access th actual 'data' on the drive
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | danileigh79
<ubottu> danileigh79: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> danileigh79:  thats not the same as booting the HD in virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> 2 radically differnt 'things'
<GeorgeA> is there a way to turn off gnome-session warnings? like the: gnome-session lasted only 10 seconds, etc.
<danileigh79> I'm trying to access itunes to sync iphone... best recommendation without switching back to WinXP partition?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: you can read and write to NTFS from Ubuntu. Just mount the partition and you can manipulate and read the data
<_yoda_> Hello all, sorry for what I am sure is a stupid question however can I upgrade an i386 install to x64 or do I have to start from scratch?
<aeon-ltd> danileigh79: wine? but its not grear
<aeon-ltd> *great
<jrib> _yoda_: reinstall
<Dr_Willis> GeorgeA:  i recall age3s ago the gdm configs had a timeout setting. but i think it changed with the change to the new gdm2 in the last 2 releases.
<_yoda_> jrib: Cheers, that's what I thought.
<Dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<danileigh79> Wine 1.2 will not locate nor run itune... recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<GeorgeA> Dr_Willis, hmm... alright, i'll take a look
<aeon-ltd> danileigh79: virtualbox?
<brandon420> i just upgraded to 10.04 and my computer is being super slow..... ideas?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: you will need virtualbox for itunes proper but rhythmnbox can transfer songs etc
<tumii66> hey what the fuck happened, I installed fresh install of ubuntu 10.10, installed nvidia driver from the repos and now my resolution is 640x480? what the ****
<gpc> !language | tumii66
<ubottu> tumii66: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Shay27> Hello, I am facing a problem with Phpmyadmin that's some tables shown blank page, i've found some post that someone suggest to adjust resources limit on the php.ini file? where i can find this file ?
<Dr_Willis> tumii66:  run the nvidia settings tool and set up the monitor.
<danileigh79> Rythmnbox did not recognize when iphone was plugged in? iphone settings maybe?
<aeon-ltd> !resolution | tumii66
<ubottu> tumii66: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Krampus> is there a way to tell apt-get to download all the dependencies for a package, but not the actual package?
<YankDownUnder> danileigh79, I've tried everything to get iTunes to run with wine/Crossover/PlayOnLinux - you name it - it just don't work, but you can run it in a VM - easiest and least of headaches.
<tumii66> NVIDIA-settings doesn't have any settings to set up it higher than 640x480...
<gpc> tumii66: System > Admin > Nvidia X settings
<rwat> anyone know if there's a caching proxy that will save cached files in a usable format for later?
<gpc> hmm
<antihero> stow looks good
<monk> xorg.conf
<onebitxajax> can someone help me http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2934/schermatai.png ??
<tumii66> GPC: it doesnt have any options to set it higher than 640x480, didn't i just say this?
<danileigh79> YankDownUnder I was trying virtualbox but was recommend by some not to use it
 * Linden940 xorg.conf is loads of fun to mess with....lol NOT
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: if you had a better mp3 player you wouldn't have these issues. Or if Apple supported Linux which I put money on NEVER happening
<sipior> antihero: it's fairly elegant., and makes upgrading in place a breeze.
<brady> tg3: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -22.
<brady> tg3 is my network card.
<danileigh79> Action, lmao, I know but iphone was given to me free
<brady> Any ideas?
<gpc> tumii66: sorry if I said it at the same time as you. I suggest you drop the attitude
<Linden940> danileigh79, apple and zunes will most likely never work on ubuntu...
<gpc> hope you figure it out
<Linden940> danileigh79, buy a off brand one
<ActionParsnip> Linden940: i think it's fun but I like a challenge
<tumii66> gpc: sry, but do you know any ideas why its doing this?
<aeon-ltd> danileigh79: heh, spend a few hours, dual boot android then just use ssh to move stuff
<onebitxajax> how can i repair xorg ??? http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2934/schermatai.png
<danileigh79> prefer not to jbreak iphone, not mine
<bigbang12> resently i install ubuntu 10.10, after restart its showing me ubuntu tty1 terminal no gui
<Linden940> ActionParsnip, me 2...but i like 2 use the mp3 player 2 LMAO
<danileigh79> just using it
<monk> tumii66, xorg.conf
<monk> bigbang12, ctrl+alt+F7
<tumii66> and what do i edit on xorg.conf?
<gpc> tumii66: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<brandon420> is there something i should know about compiz+10.04lts?
<tumii66> okay
<tumii66> thanks gpc
<onebitxajax> gpc: i go there but i can't repair it it give me this resolution http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2934/schermatai.png
<brandon420> compiz is taking ike 47% of one of my cpus...
<bigbang12> monk, after i did ctrl+alt+f7 it is hanged at checking battery state ....
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: you can use the closed source virtualbox and your windows cd to run itunes you will be running BOTH OSes at the same time so your PC may struggle if its a low to medium spec
<Linden940> bigbang12, wait
<bigbang12> monk, and not able to boot further
<tumii66> that site is no use for me i don't understand since my xorg.conf doesn't have any strings like that page has
<g_0_0> onebitxajax, try typing - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - in the terminal
<danileigh79> thx actionparsnip
<Linden940> bigbang12, can you reinstall 10.10 with out loseing any data? if so just try another install
<monk> bigbang12, X sounds borked
<onebitxajax> g_0_0: no output I hit return and give me beck terminal
<v0lksman> trying to upgrade from lucid to maverick...get a TON of this in the apt.log and the upgrade fails...I'm sure this has to do with the changes I made to make the nVidia card work in Lucid...how can I remove my changes (without remembering exactly what I did)?
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: this slowness will only happen while the vbox is running. If you dualboot i'd use the windows side to manipulate the device but you will need to reboot.
<brandon420> guys, how do i update to 10.10 from 10.04?
<onebitxajax> g_0_0: now I am reinstalling nvidia drivers
<bigbang12> monk, what is x sounds borked
<v0lksman> brandon420, update-manager -d
<Linden940> brandon420, google it
<danileigh79> really gotta keep closing terminal lmao
<brandon420> thanks v0lksman
<bigbang12> monk, its still not booting
<tumii66> xrandr says just "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<tumii66> " what does this mean???
<onebitxajax> now I am reinstalling ubuntu
<brandon420> Linden940, take your troll face off
<jrib> !upgrade | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<monk> bigbang12, Xorg server sounds Fubar'd try another install
<ActionParsnip> danileigh79: or you can put rockbox on the device
<RobinJ> update-manager is annoying >.< viva mintupdate
<antihero> Which package do I need for openssl libraries?
<jrib> Linden940: don't just tell people to google, if you don't know it's ok
<antihero> for compiling against
<bigbang12> monk, i did it 4 times but everytime same thing
<ActionParsnip> v0lksman: that will upgrade to natty
<monk> bigbang12, what do you have?
<jrib> v0lksman, brandon420: « update-manager -d » is not correct.  As ActionParsnip points out, that's for devel releases
<monk> bigbang12, gfx wise
<danileigh79> Action, rockbox on iphone?
<Linden940> jrib, if people googled or looked on the ubuntu site they would find 85% of the things they are asking
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bigbang12> monk, i installed ubuntu 10.10 4 times
<jrib> Linden940: that's true, but that's not what this channel is for
<monk> bigbang12, u sed that, what card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bigbang12> monk, i dont know how to find that
<antihero> there is no openssl-dev package?
<Asstyx> wow 4 times, how about to switch distro bigbang12 ^^
<g_0_0> onebitxajax, try - sudo pkill Xorg - and see if the problem has gone
<danileigh79> sweet, thx action
<brandon420> it says that my system is upto date, but its running 10.04
<aerofly5> I am having trouble compiling my fox installation and I cannot find anything through google to help
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: the -d command is WRONG. See the upgrade notes ubottu gave
<Linden940> danileigh79, if u type out part of someones name hit the tab key so it spells the rest of it out so it will show up red on there screen so they know you are talking to them
<brandon420> i did, and i went to the update manager, and checked for new updates, and it says that my system is uptodate
<aerofly5> I am having trouble compiling my fox installation and I cannot find anything through google to help
<bigbang12> monk, shall i install again
<monk> bigbang12, have you tried a older version of ubuntu, and then do an upgrade
<danileigh79> Linden940, Thx, I see that now, haven't used irc in over 10 yrs
<jrib> brandon420: the page ubottu gave you, tells you that you need to change preferences so that update-manager does not look only for LTS releases.  Did you do that?
<Linden940> aerofly5, go to the ubuntu software center...firefox is in there and is one click download and install
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: i advise you use the server method personally. Edit the text file stated or your OS will only upgrade if a
<Linden940> danileigh79, no worries just helpin where i can
<bigbang12> monk, no i installed fresh ubuntu 10.10 and then installed nvidea drivers
<romistrub> is there any way to run ubuntu inside win7? easily? for an idiot?
<aerofly5> Linden940: It's not firefox I need, it's fox
<monk> bigbang12, and it started its crap when you installed nVidia?
<jrib> romistrub: virtual box?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: LTS is available. Then run the commands given
<Linden940> aerofly5, sorry miss read
<bigbang12> monk, ya i think so
<romistrub> jrib, I'm an idiot -- a virtual box sounds like something my poor-ass parents would buy me for christmas
<v0lksman> ActionParsnip, weird...I did it and it wants to upgrade to 10.10...not doubting you just weird... :)
<monk> bigbang12, apt-get remove nvidia from your machine
<brandon420> thanks guys
<brandon420> =)
<jrib> romistrub: #vbox can help you install it on windows
<romistrub> thanks :)
<jrib> !vbox | romistrub
<ubottu> romistrub: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<brandon420> hopefully this will fix the proformance issues that upgrading to 10.04 caused
<romistrub> join #vbox
<romistrub> *cough*
<aerofly5> when I try to compile fox, I get lgl and lglu missing
<monk> find them
<ActionParsnip> !i
<v0lksman> forgot to attach paste:  http://pastebin.com/RXJiXvme
<Reapu> how can I download video from ustream?
<ActionParsnip> !info fox
<ubottu> Package fox does not exist in maverick
<ConvolutedMusing> I seem unable to install Ubuntu on my new computer. When I boot from CD everything is fine where it shows the purple loading screen, until the point where I guess it would move to the CD's menu. Rather than showing the menu it shows a heavily distorted view of whatever I last on my screen (desktop, media player etc). Any idea what might be wrong and how I can fix it? ((Computer specs to come))
<v0lksman> I'm getting those when trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04...any idea how to fix?
<_jorde> Does anyone know how I can prevent ubuntu from using it's default graphics?
<aerofly5> ubottu: No, it is a source pack that you have to download and compile yourself
<ActionParsnip> ConvolutedMusing: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<_jorde> Because default uses old-style right now
<jrib> v0lksman: get rid of nouveau
<_jorde> I get old style icons and old-style bars
<_jorde> sometimes after a relog it returns to the current ubuntu default style
<_jorde> but I'd like to fix it
 * marens kicks monk 
<_jorde> Can't seem to find anything on the forums about it though
<ActionParsnip> _jorde: you can blacklist drivers
<_jorde> action, is it a default driver that's causing it then?
<_jorde> and how can I find out which one it is?
<monk> marens, hahaha
<ConvolutedMusing> Computer specs: Pentium i5 650, 4GB RAM, 500Gb HDD (that I'm trying to install to - also has Win 7 on there), nVidia GeForce GT340 (likely candidate for problem, I think?). I also had an additional two hard drives installed, one of which has my current Ubuntu install.
<ActionParsnip> _jorde: its free to try
<ActionParsnip> ConvolutedMusing: did you test the iso?
<ConvolutedMusing> ActionParsnip: Nope - have no idea how to, haha. However, I did download two ISOs: A 32-bit and 64-bit. Both had the same problem.
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<aerofly5> when I try to compile fox, I get lgl and lglu missing error. Can't find anything through google. Help?
<antihero> stow is epic
<antihero> and awesome
<antihero> and I loves it
<ActionParsnip> ConvolutedMusing: why the haha and how did you know the file was complete and consistent
<Yugnoswam> Hello, I am trying to install windows over Linux but my partition type is not NTFS. It will not let me change it in disk utility, is there any other way I can? Or just create a new partition on NTFS and if so, how?'
<Asstyx> _jorde, have you tride to (re)move ~/.gconf/Desktop directory?
<ActionParsnip> aerofly5: what is fox?
<v0lksman> man I hope this upgrade goes smooth
<Asstyx> than logout/-in
<brandon420> guys, i hit this error while trying to upgrade to 10.10... ideas?    http://i.imgur.com/LaRrl.png
<_jorde> Asstyx, no I have not tried that, is that the desktop environment file?
<aerofly5> it's a C++ library for making GUI
<aerofly5> ActionParsnip: it's a C++ library for making GUI
<gnewb> Yugnoswam: There is a page on that at the Ubuntu Docs site, one moment please....
<ConvolutedMusing> ActionParsnip: I don't know if the file was complete and consistent. How would one check for this?
<Asstyx> _jorde, its desktop config file for your Account
<ActionParsnip> aerofly5: funky. Always like to learn new stuff
<Yugnoswam> gnewb: Ok. Thank you..
<onebitxajax> nothing
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ConvolutedMusing
<ubottu> ConvolutedMusing: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kylefox> Is there a way to modify $PATH globally, for all users?
<_jorde> ok I will try that
<Asstyx> _jorde, dont forgen to logut and -in
<_jorde> ok sure
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: what version are you running? ('lsb_release -a' in a terminal will tell you if you don't know)
<brasidas> if you have sudo access is there a way to view a directory's contents which is 700'd? Aside from the obvious changing permissions?
<brasidas> tl;dr is there a way to do sudo cd ./dir on a 700 directory?
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, 10.04
<onebitxajax> http://pastebin.com/7xX1e3y3 my xorg.conf
<g_0_0> onebitxajax, what graphics card do you have?
<Grav1> Hello. I want to connect to remote desktop. But I'm getting "Autoselected keyboard map en-us" error. Anyone know what can be the reason for that?
<ActionParsnip> kylefox: i believe its /etc/profile but not sure
<gnewb> Yugnoswam: Win7 or Vista or XP?
<kylefox> ActionParsnip: Yeah, that seems right
<kylefox> thanks
<aerofly5> when I try to compile fox, I get lgl and lglu missing error. Can't find any fixes through google, though heaps of people have this problem. Does anyone know what lgl and lglu are?
<Yugnoswam> gnewb: Windows 7 Ultimate [32-bit]
<onebitxajax> g_0_0: nvidia
<doingtherytthing> Im removing my license windows now replacing it with ubuntu 10.04 somebody stop me? using dv6t i7 series....
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: hmm, use a terminal, do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' then try again
<aerofly5> doingtherytthing: DO IT! Thats what I did and I don't regret it
<gnewb> Yugnoswam: Here it is:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1628270
<_jorde> Asstyx that seems to have done it, thanks =]
<gnewb> Yugnoswam: It is a matter of replacing or fixing the boot.
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, it didnt do anything.
<Yugnoswam> gnewb: check private
<aerofly5> when I try to compile fox, I get lgl and lglu missing error. Can't find any fixes through google, though heaps of people have this problem. Does anyone know what lgl and lglu are?
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: are you sure? there were no packages to update nor did it update your sources?
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, just said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<g_0_0> onebitxajax, go to system appearance - choose visual effects - then extra - see if it can find the drivers for you
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: what about the update?
<ubun> is it possible to uninstall ubuntu 10.10.. (will that mess up windows>?)
<jose> ffdf
<aerofly5> when I try to compile fox, I get lgl and lglu missing error. Can't find any fixes through google, though heaps of people have this problem. Does anyone know what lgl and lglu are?
<aeon-ltd> ubun: you don't uninstall, you just repartition and reinstall mbr to get the windows boot loader again
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, "done"
<YankDownUnder> aerofly5, libGLut
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: then running update manager?
<aerofly5> YankDownUnder: thankyou very much. Been looking for that bit of info for weeks
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, trying now.
<ConvolutedMusing> Okay, so after doing a checksum on my ubuntu ISO, it doesn't match anything on the UbuntuHashes page. I'm guessing this means it is borked. Apart from re-downloading the ISO, is there anything I can do to fix it?
<nabukadnezar43> hi how do i update java? (previously installed with apt-get)
<brandon420> aeon-ltd, same problem
<nabukadnezar43> i downloaded latest jdk from sun, but it just extract the bin to a folder
<nabukadnezar43> how do i get ubuntu to see that?
<aeon-ltd> brandon420: no idea then, sorry
<zookalicious> ConvolutedMusing - No unfortunately. Check again to make sure it doesn't match any, if it doesn't you'll have to redownload (or order a CD)
<brandon420> mmffferrrr
<brandon420> grrrrr upgradesss
<brandon420> i should have stayed at 9.04
<_jorde> @nabukadnezar43, you can just apt-get update and then use apt-get upgrade to upgrade your packages
<_jorde> should be in there
<ConvolutedMusing> zookalicious: Okay. That kinda sucks, but thanks for the info.
<nabukadnezar43> well it doesnt if newer version is not in the repositories
<ubun> can you uninstall ubuntu.?
<antihero> Sweet, all working nicely with stow
<_jorde> in that case it won't no
<jA_cOp> How can I change the grub background image with 10.10 netbook edition?
<_jorde> what kind of file did you download?
<jA_cOp> ?
<zookalicious> ConvolutedMusing: Yeah I know, that happened to me once. But think about it this way, it's much better that you checked instead of having to deal with a bad installation due to the corrupted image.
<theLE> hey. I'm having some problems getting ubuntu to install correctly. I'm trying to get it to run off of an external drive. the install goes fine but GRUB never shows when I boot the PC even though I have it set to boot from an external drive. any ideas?
<ConvolutedMusing> zookalicious: In fact, I hate Firefox's search. Just realised the ISO does match the checksum. So, I guess I need to check the CD now.
<n2nrv> I have a wireless mouse that wont move the cursor under 10.10 but my wired one and touch pad still work. The wireless also works under winXP  any suggestions?
<zookalicious> theLE: first make sure your motherboard supports booting from USB, and during the installation where did you specify the bootloader be installed.
<hdtdi> hi guys i had a microphone but i called a friend on skype and he cant hear me.. now i check sound preferences and the input level dont move when i talk. i need to restart my computer and it will be ok for a while and then again it stops.. how can i fix that?
<JuJuBee> I installed 10.10 to a separate partition and I did not mount all devices during install.  Can I copy the lines in fstab to the new install to mount on startup now?
<aerofly5> theLE: I have always had problems booting from external drives. If you find an answer, please let me know what it is
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: it'a bin file
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: when i do "sh filename" it just extracts a jdk folder
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, did you set the executable bit on your .bin file?
<zookalicious> ConvolutedMusing: Hmm, if you burn it with Brasero there should be an option to verify the image after it's burnt. Only takes an extra minute or two ussually
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: you mean "chmod +x filename"?
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43: you need to execute the binary file
<Asstyx> nabukadnezar43, i would go with chmod a+x ./filename.bin
<jake__> I am trying to find a program to create techno music  does any one know where i could get it? and i want one like fruity loops
<jake__> just better
<jake__> and a full edition
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: it gives me command not found error
<zookalicious> jake__ Audacity is worth a look. There's a lot more but I don't use them much
<aerofly5> jake__: lmms, it's what I use. available from the software centre
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: when i do sh .bin it extracts the content of the jdk
<YankDownUnder> SooperLooper
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, you did set the bit or not?
<aerofly5> jake__: lmms is similar to fl
<nabukadnezar43> yes i did with "sudo chmod a+x ...."
<aerofly5> jake__: vut audacity is also worth a look
<_jorde> (properties -> permissions -> Allow executing file as program)
<_jorde> oh ok
<nabukadnezar43> did that too
<george_> hello friends! how can I share internet connection on kubuntu 10.10?
<area51pilot> is there a good frontend for rsync?
<theLE> zookalicious: I believe it does support booting from USB and I told it to install the bootloader on the external drive
<theLE> aerofly5: will do
<ubun> how can you uninstall ubuntu
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43 checking what it does on mine
<aeon-ltd> ubun: you don't uninstall, you just repartition and reinstall mbr to get the windows boot loader again
<zookalicious> area51pilot: try Deja Dup or time drive or back in time
<_jorde> ubun: depends on how you installed ubuntu
<alx_> #blobstore
<ubun> aeon-ltd: do i need the windows install disk?
<jake__> where would i get Vut Audacity
<aeon-ltd> ubun: wubi has a uninstaller/remove tool if you use that
<aeon-ltd> ubun: how did you dual boot?
<jake__> where would i get Audacity
<aeon-ltd> !audacity | jake__
<aeon-ltd> jake__: is it not in the repos?
<aerofly5> jake__: sorry, I made a typo. But, instead of vut. audacity is also available from the software centre
<zookalicious> theLE: someone else earlier stated that they have trouble with booting from external drives. I think if you a linux installation on the pc your booting off of you can run update grub with the external drive plugged in, boot up normally, and select the external drive from grub, but thats just a theory, I've never actually tried it and the theory only comes from the fact that I once ran update-grub with a drive in and it added the entries to it
<george_> jake_: try ubuntu software center
<jake__> its not in the ubuntu software center
<Guest95557> goodevening
<ubun> aeon-ltd: i did dual boot idk how ever it said to in the disk... (works fine, but seems like wireless on a labtop is almost impossible.) found alot of threads and different ways to fix it but nothing worked,,,
<aerofly5> jake__: thats where I got it from
<Guest95557> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<YankDownUnder> If you want to CREATE music, not edit stuff, you should check out: SooperLooper, Rosegarden, Jokosher. Audacity is merely an editor.
<Guest95557> !list
<zookalicious> its "/list"
<jake__> Is it a packaged thing?
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, just ./jdk-6u23-linux-x64.bin
<_jorde> if you're using the 64 bit one
<Staticwave_ace> Hello all, I just installed ubuntu-server 10.10 on a gateway laptop with a Marvel 88E8038 ethernet card and there is something seriously wrong with the networking, can anyone assist?
<aeon-ltd> ubun: no, how did you dual boot? the livecd or wubi?
<jake__> Is it a package?
<ubun> aeon-ltd: live cd
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: it extract files, it does not update java jdk and jre
<zookalicious> Staticwave_ace: sorry I would help but I'm in a lecture. Stick around though and ask again in a bit, someone might be able to help you then
<Staticwave_ace> zookalicious: kk
<nabukadnezar43> i have old files in usr/lib/jvm, tried to put it there, didnt take effect
<nits_hunter> ~~ documentation
<zookalicious> Staticwave_ace: also try giving a few more details. It will make it easier for us to help :)
<nits_hunter> how do we get ubottu to find us stuff from its db...???
<zookalicious> (like what is wrong specifically, what doesn't work, what does, what you're trying to do)
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, when I do it it works fine for me
<Staticwave_ace> zookalicious: well, networking "works" but there's serious packet loss and hangups
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: ok try this one http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<jake__> Is Audacity a package?
<aerofly5> does anyone know where I can download sqlite with headers
<YankDownUnder> jake__, Are you trying to edit audio, or create audio?
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: click verify your version there, lets see if it's the latest
<aerofly5> does anyone know where I can download sqlite with headers
<zookalicious> (ehhhhh.... I'm sort of still paying attention...but now I'm curious) Staticwave-ace: Are you using Samba or just accessing it via ssh?
<jake__> Create techno songs/beats like deadmau5 and basehunter does
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, what does it say when you do $ java -version
<Staticwave_ace> zookalicious: this happens for all connections, ping, ssh, apt-get
<_jorde> in the terminal?
<YankDownUnder> jake__, Then, as I've said, Jokosher, Rosegarden, SooperLooper.
<nabukadnezar43> 1.6.0_20 where it should be 1.6.0_23
<zookalicious> Staticwave-ace: If it "works" with packet loss, it could be your hardware. Have you tested your cable / Gateway with other systems? Or are you certain it is exclusive to your ubuntu server?
<jake__> where could i find them at?
<YankDownUnder> jake__, They're in the repos.
<jake__> Ok
<zookalicious> jake__ Software Center
<Staticwave_ace> zookalicious: the cable/configuration of the network is known good at that drop, and the laptop worked in windows
<zookalicious> Staticwave_ace: hmm
<aerofly5> does anyone know where I can download sqlite with headers?
<jake__> Is the Rosegarden a package?
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: what does yours say?
<jrib> aerofly5: why are you not using the repositories?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<nanu> #join
<jake__> Is the Rosegarden a package?
<thehumanerror> #join?
<xangua>  !info rosegarden | jake__
<ubottu> jake__: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:10.02-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 7777 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<YankDownUnder> jake__, I think that before you ask the question, you might google.
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, mine's fine
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: yeah mine is fine too except that it's an old version
<zookalicious> Staticwave_ace: does "dmesg | grep eth1" turn anything up? (or eth0 or whatever your ethernet card is called)
<SuperPaco69> I need tp make a NAT any good tutorial.. the ones I found in google are not that good
<_jorde> so your java -version returns _20?
<damasceno> Someone here knows how can i make a RAID 0+1?
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: yeah
<jake__> Yeah thats the correct one
<area51pilot> how owuld I get a backup utility to sync with a directory mounted from a Windows share?
<area51pilot> I dont get any options but local
<Staticwave_ace> zookalicious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562160/
<_jorde> mm gimme a sec
<thehumanerror> Hey there, I need to enable Adobe Air and Adobe Flash Plugin 10 in "Ubuntu Software Centre"
<thehumanerror> I think it tries to add the repos
<thehumanerror> but it doesn't work
<Popelux> ciao
<Popelux> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<thehumanerror> maverick-partner is already there, I think
<marioooosthegoos> where does ubuntu control of set the window manager>?
<thehumanerror> when I click "Use  This Source" it flicks around but the "Install" option doesn't come up
<jake__> Thank you!
<xangua> thehumanerror: if you already enabled the partner repository: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer adobeair
<thehumanerror> marioooosthegoos: I think that's manual
<thehumanerror> xangua: Okay, thanks, so it's a bug in Software Center?
<marioooosthegoos> actuall trying to put openbox on mint and it became unbootable
<marioooosthegoos> wont go past the login
<marioooosthegoos> well it boots jsut wont log in
<zookalicious> Staticwave_ace: hmmm sorry, I would suggest "ifconfig eth0 up" but the networking does work to an extent... Unfortunately I don't see anything that jumps out to me. Also I have to leave to switch classes, but like I said, try asking in here again later, hopefully you'll find someone more knowledgeable than I. Good luck!
<crickj> why has running 'sudo tasksel remove lamp-server' removed vlc media player?
<thehumanerror> itsays unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<thehumanerror> crickj: Fun fact - you can do package tasks with Synaptic
<thehumanerror> I found that out today
<thehumanerror> crickj: No idea on your problem though
<crickj> thehumanerror: I try to avoid Synaptic (worst searching function ever)
<SuperPaco69> I need tp make a NAT any good tutorial.. the ones I found in google are not that good
<Staticwave_ace> [5~[5~[6~[6~[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[5~OH[6~
<Pici> Staticwave_ace: Are you done?
<thehumanerror> crickj: it is sometimes lame, but when you get the hang of the fact that it's got three different ways of searching, as far as I can tell, it's not so bad
<redsnorf> Hi all.  Does anybody have any idea how to get multimedia keys to affect all sound devices/cards?  Specifically I want the mute button on my keyboard to mute my speakers as well as my headset.  I'm on ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64bit.  Thanks in advance for any pointers.
<crickj> thehumanerror: three different ways?
<thehumanerror> crickj: Quick search, Search, and typing in the window
<thehumanerror> yeah
<crickj> oh
<rtdos> dumb question: where are the standard *nix utility directories for running commands that are not build in, such as sh, bash, ping, etc. ?
<crickj> anyway... I still don't know why removing the lamp-server removes vlc and libpulseaudio
<rtdos> ...the execution directories?
<thehumanerror> crickj: Different ones obey the scope of searches you've already done or how you've narrowed it down using the bar on the left, but I think Ctrl-F doesn't
<Pici> rtdos: /bin/ usually.  Check your $PATH and `which ping` , for example.
<Pici> rtdos: You also may want to take a look at the hier manpage: man hier
<crickj> thehumanerror: thanks - I've only ever noticed the search box on the toolbar
<thehumanerror> well try the other two
<thehumanerror> when you click in the box and type
<thehumanerror> that only searches the beginning of package names
<thehumanerror> but if you know the name of the package, like vlc, or want to see all the different packages that start with vlc-
<thehumanerror> then it's quite good to just click in the box and type
<crickj> can you use 'grep'-like syntax? -i.e *vlc
<blag> what is the default location where xulrunner install apps like standalone chatzilla?
<thehumanerror> holeh shit
<thehumanerror> I don't know
<blag> thehumanerror: no swearing in this channel, please
<thehumanerror> I don't use that kind of stuff, bit advanced
<thehumanerror> sorry
<thehumanerror> you a bot?
<thehumanerror> if so, you're slow ;)
<blag> thehumanerror: nope, not a bot
<FloodBot1> thehumanerror: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blag> thehumanerror: thats a bot ;-)
<thehumanerror> ooh, now I type too fast as well
<thehumanerror> frackers
<aerofly5> jrib: I'm a linux newbie, and I have no idea what you're talking about
<thehumanerror> crickj: What I just told you about the tasksel like functionality in Synaptic
<thehumanerror> I think you have to have tasksel installed, because I can't find it any more
<thehumanerror> as I removed it after I found that feature!
<Pici> thehumanerror: tasksel itself should be installed by default.
<thehumanerror> It's not in Desktop
<crickj> thehumanerror: tasksel was very useful for installing lamp-sever - not so good, it seems, for removing it
<thehumanerror> at least, my fresh 10.10 amd64 box doesn't have it
<thehumanerror> yeah
<thehumanerror> you know
<thehumanerror> you can look in /etc
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, are you using openjdk or the sun-jdk?
<thehumanerror> to see what the "tasks" do
<FloodBot1> thehumanerror: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thehumanerror> that might help
<_jorde> you can check it by running $ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Pici> thehumanerror: Hrm, you may be right about that.  Odd.
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: openjdk
<aerofly5> does anyone know where I can download sqlite with headers?
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: Quick question for you... Do you have a nVidia graphics card? If so, did you have any problems installing the 64-bit 10.10?
<linxeh> is it possible to sudo to another user and run X applications successfully? how do I do it if so ?
<_jorde> set it to the sun one if you want to use the latest one
<thehumanerror> well I thought it was because Synaptic has that feature so it wasn't necessary - but now I think I've found that that feature's only available in Syn if you have installed the tasksel package
<linxeh> eg, to sudo to bash as another user then run xterm, gedit or whatever from the command line ?
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: how do i do that? if i knew i'd do that instead of asking here :)
<_jorde> ok
<thehumanerror> no, I just installed, and it worked fine, then I used Additional Drivers to install the nvidia package
<thehumanerror> and it worked fine
<_jorde> use the command I just said
<aerofly5> does anyone know where I can download sqlite with headers?
<OttifantSir> Is there a way to change where notifications pop up? I run 10.10 with AWN-trunk and Notification Daemon applet.
<_jorde> and type in the number that's in front of the sun one
<thehumanerror> although I do get flashes of colour sometimes, which is quite worrying
<_jorde> so
<_jorde> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<_jorde> and in my case it's selection 2
<_jorde> so I then type in 2
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: well jorde the problem is the sun one is not showing there
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: Ah, okay. Just that I'm having problems even installing with my new computer.
<thehumanerror> might be my card or the power requirements, I think my PSU might not have the maximum required current the card manf says it needs
<_jorde> so it's not installed in the right place
<thehumanerror> describe your problems
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: where do i put it so that ubuntu can see it?
<yitz_> How do I disable apparmor? I think it's preventing mysqld from binding it's listen port
<_jorde> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> this is pretty simple
<A_J> i had installed linux (ubuntu), and it was working fine.. then suddenl a failed install of opera.deb, caused the system to get all unstable.. Anyway, now whenever it boots.. after a bit of usage the screen freezes and mouse and kobo become unresponsive.. also a recent problem i'm getting is when i boot i don't get the bios, kinda odd.. although it comes back up after a few minutes of power
<A_J> down.. very odd.. any clue what i broke, or what needs fixing
<_jorde> but youc an just use
<_jorde> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre
<Photocopy> I made this image to ask this question; is there any way I can possibly ever achieve this; http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5926/chromes.png
<_jorde> and then update it with the files you downloaded
<aerofly5> does anyone know where I can download sqlite with headers?
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: When I try to install from boot CD, I get the purple loading page fine, no problems. Then, when it should show the CD's menu, I instead get some jumbled up image of whatever I last was doing before reboot (such as desktop mixed in with media player). It also becomes unresponsive, as in I tried pressing enter to see if anything happens, and it doesn't.
<YankDownUnder> aerofly5, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=302790
<ftn> Hey there. Do you know of any front-end for festival?, please.
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: I'm checked the md5sum of the ISO, which was fine, I'm now checking the CD to see if that is the problem.
<thehumanerror> hm, well this mount sound silly, but you could check you... yeah
<thehumanerror> you know how to mount the CD and do md5sum -c md5sums.txt
<thehumanerror> it's slow :(
<rtdos> thanks pici
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: Yeah, it just finished checking - checksum matches. So I'm not sure what the problem could be.
<thehumanerror> crickj: Have a look at /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc
<yitz_> mysqld refuses to start up. It tells me "Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address". No, there's nothing else listening on the port. I checked with netstat and tried with various random ports
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> fine
<Photocopy> here's a seperate but also annoying issue
<aerofly5> YankDownUnder: I tried the 'apt-get install sqlite' but it says that I already have the latest version. But the configure script for the source I'm trying to build says that it can't find a compatible installation
<Photocopy> when i resize windows this semi-transparent box appears to display what the size will look like when i let go of the mouse
<thehumanerror> crickj: So it installs apache2 and mysql-server
<A_J> did any1 see my question
<YankDownUnder> aerofly5, Have you tried reading the documentation from the installation? (/usr/share/doc/)
<Photocopy> when i let go, a white border ends up "stuck" to my wallpaper and doesnt go away unless i cover it up with something
<thehumanerror> ConvolutedMusing: So, have you used this hardware with Linux before?
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: i tried both, apt-get command doesnt work as there's not any sun-java6-jdk package in the repos
<Photocopy> by moving around the window a bit
<thehumanerror> ConvolutedMusic: got any loose connections? What happens if you boot, say a Windows install CD or something else bootable you have lying around
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: extracting folders to the bin didnt work as well but i am trying
<nabukadnezar43> :)
<OttifantSir> Is there a way to change where notifications pop up? I run 10.10 with AWN-trunk and Notification Daemon applet.
<thehumanerror> ConvolutedMusic: you might have to use the alternate explorer
<_jorde> ok
<aerofly5> YankDownUnder: It comes with documentation? I'll have a look and get back to you
<_jorde> can you move your jdk.bin file to the /usr/lib/jvm/
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: Well, I have ubuntu 10.04 installed at the moment (I'm on the hardware now), but it's on an addition - internal - HDD and was installed on my previous computer.
<_jorde> and then ./jdk.bin
<_jorde> it
<cristian> /list
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: Shouldn't be any loose connections, also have no Windows boot disc.
<A_J> i had installed linux (ubuntu), and it was working fine.. then suddenl a failed install of opera.deb, caused the system to get all unstable.. Anyway, now whenever it boots.. after a bit of usage the screen freezes and mouse and kobo become unresponsive.. also a recent problem i'm getting is when i boot i don't get the bios, kinda odd.. although it comes back up after a few minutes of power
<A_J> down.. very odd.. any clue what i broke, or what needs fixing
<jesusvaldez> hello i am running the "try it" ubuntu from a usb but i want to install now and it just lags for about a hr at a time help please thanks
<Photocopy> okay
<crickj> thehumanerror: have just looked at the list of packages using tasksel --task-packages.  no mention of vlc or pulseaudio
<Photocopy> whatever
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: I have, however, tried two different ISOs - I originally was going to stay 10.04 - and both do the exact same thing.
<Photocopy> i'll figure it out myself. bye guys.
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: i did that
<ubun> does anyone know of a easy program to make your own website? (not one online)
<_jorde> ok
<_jorde> rename the directory to java-6-sun-1.6.0.23
<thehumanerror> crickj: You'll have to follow the link
<sveinse> I have this in my Makefile: What could be wrong?
<sveinse> REVISION   := $(shell svnversion $(SOURCE_ROOT) | sed -e 's#:#_#' )
<A_J> thehumanerror see my question please
<sveinse> Makefile:30: *** unterminated call to function `shell': missing `)'.  Stop.
<thehumanerror> although I can't imagine installing apache2 would  require VLC
<thehumanerror> or mysql-server
<thehumanerror> but check anyway
<thehumanerror> A_J: let me just see, am talking to two others right now
<A_J> kk
<thehumanerror> ubun: There used to be this thing called Nvu that is for beginners
<thehumanerror> ubun: And there's something called Bluefish or something, btu that might be more advanced
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: i did that
<aerofly5> YankDownUnder: no help... The configure script specifies that headers are required with your installation
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: but still it doesnt show up in the alternatives
<ConvolutedMusing> ubun: What sort of website?
<ubun> thehumanerror: let me find it...
<crickj> thehumanerror: it's not only vlc that's been unintalled - pulseaudio, mixx - and now I can't launch new applications in gnome, so I've no idea what important gnome service it's just stopped
<ubun> convolutedMusing: for my store..
<thehumanerror> ConvolutedMusing: Sorry chap, can't think of anything. You help ubun, I'll scroll up to A_J
<yitz_> I'm tempted to just do a fullblown reinstall :S
<A_J> ty
<thehumanerror> crickj: Damn, sounds bad
<Photocopy> k
<Photocopy> fine
<Photocopy> a third question; why does chrome clear my clipboard when i close it?
<ConvolutedMusing> ubun: Do you have any web development experience? Also, are you wanting like an online shop element as well?
<crickj> yes - I have checked - apache2 does _not_ depend on vlc media player!
<thehumanerror> A_J: Basically I think your computer is broken
<OttifantSir> ubun: I tried a few web-authoring programs a while back, and Bluefish was the best in my opinion
<_jorde> mmm
<thehumanerror> A_J: It's unlikely opera could cause your BIOS to not boot
<A_J> what do u think is wrong ?
<thehumanerror> I would try booting up with your installation CD as a Live CD and see if you can get on okay with that
<OttifantSir> Is there a way to change where notifications pop up? I run 10.10 with AWN-trunk and Notification Daemon applet
<Photocopy> why does chrome clear my clipboard when i close it?
<blag> what is the default location where xulrunner install apps like standalone chatzilla?
<thehumanerror> A_J: Well if it's an old computer, I would say maybe that it's a dry joint, heat stress, or dust, or all of the above
<ubun> convolutedmusing: no experience, but am looking for a good beginer program then work up to something more advanced. im searching for bluefish and nvu
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: The only thing I can think of for my problem is that it has something to do with the graphics card - first time I've had a dedicated graphics card as I'm not a gamer really.
<thehumanerror> Photocopy: The question is, why is the clipboard so crap in Ubuntu
<ConvolutedMusing> thehumanerror: Thanks for helping though :)
<A_J> it's a kinda old mobo, but barely used
<Photocopy> thehumanerror; are you suggesting I ask that? I'm looking for answers, not more questions.
<thehumanerror> ConvolutedMusic: Well, me too really, I've just recently installed a graphics card too
<xangua> Photocopy: install a clipboard manager, parcellite is one
<thehumanerror> Photocopy: No :)
<peteypan> can i run windows media player on ubuntu?
<thehumanerror> xangua: That's a stupid thing to have to do
<ConvolutedMusing> ubun: Honestly, I would suggest you take a look at http://w3schools.com to get the basics down. If you use `sudo apt-get install bluefish` that will install bluefish from which you can try out the stuff it shows you on there.
<ConvolutedMusing> ubun: Without the backticks, obviously :)
<pylix> peteypan: why would you want to?
<clubpenguinfan> peteypan: no it only supports windows (me thinks)
<aerofly5> could someone help me? I have sqlite, but the configure script for the Goggles Music Manager source says: " Unable to find a compatible sqlite installation. Please make sure the correct version is installed including the header files.". WTF?!?! Please help
<thehumanerror> Photocopy: I would test it out with a different browser, to make sure it works, then file a bug with Chrome, or reinstall or update Chrome, or try Chrome and Ubuntu on a fresh machine or VirtualMachine just to make sure it's not something weird in your comptuer
<ubun> convolutedMusing: ill look at that now
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, i'm not sure anymore can you try adding the repository for java and installing it through apt-get?
<clubpenguinfan> quick question: i know its a rubbish question, but can i run club penguin on ubuntu?
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: it is in the partners repos
<thehumanerror> A_J: Well try some of that, and see how you get on
<Photocopy> thehumanerror; this has been a long term problem for me. it didn't work back when i had mint and in previous installations of ubuntu, i'm only just adressing it now. it has never worked properly on any linux distro on any computer i have ever had.
<_jorde> you don't want to use those?
<nabukadnezar43> i will try to figure it out, thanks for your help anyways
<_jorde> np, good luck
<aerofly5> clubpenguinfan: If its a browser game, than yes, most definitely
<Marchitos> how can i start unity2d in ubuntu natty alpha 2?
<_jorde> I installed it through the repository so I didn't have any issues
<madprof> I know that this is the wrong channel to ask but I have seen an os called 'BSD' just wondering whether this was any different to ubuntu?
<clubpenguinfan> thx
<A_J> kk thehumanerror checking for bad capacitiors
<thehumanerror> madprof, are you trolling ;)
<thehumanerror> A_J: Yeah, that could be it
<aerofly5> could someone help me? I have sqlite, but the configure script for the Goggles Music Manager source says: " Unable to find a compatible sqlite installation. Please make sure the correct version is installed including the header files.". WTF?!?! Please help
<gabeodess> Hi, can anyone help me setting my crontab permissions?  When I do "crontab -e" and then try to ":w" I get ""crontab.jaVjrX/crontab" E212: Can't open file for writing".  I can't figure how to fix the permissions...
<Photocopy> okay
<Photocopy> here's another issue
<gabeodess> oh, I'm using vim btw
<_jorde> nabukadnezar43, if you can get it installed through the repo I can help you update it from .22 to .23
<aerofly5> could someone help me? I have sqlite, but the configure script for the Goggles Music Manager source says: " Unable to find a compatible sqlite installation. Please make sure the correct version is installed including the header files.". WTF?!?! Please help
<Photocopy> when i resize a window, a white square follows my cursor to indicate what the new size will be. when i let go, a 1px wide remnant of white encloses the window, until something passes over it, such as moving the window or doing a drag on the desktop. is there any way I can fix this?
<jrib> gabeodess: well investigate why vim can't write to that file in /tmp/
<madprof> humanerror: you expect me to answer that?
<aerofly5> could someone help me? I have sqlite, but the configure script for the Goggles Music Manager source says: " Unable to find a compatible sqlite installation. Please make sure the correct version is installed including the header files.". WTF?!?! Please help
<nabukadnezar43> _jorde: so i will just copy the contents to sun-java6-jdk.16.0.22?
<nabukadnezar43> java-6-sun-1.6.0.22 actually
<xangua> !repeat | aerofly5
<ubottu> aerofly5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thehumanerror> madprof: Well, you just did :)
<asmodaisda> hi
<asmodaisda> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thehumanerror> I've used FreeBSD before, and played with OpenBSD
<mew> lo mismo "."
<Quantum_Ion> Is this the best way to install Oracle Java on Ubuntu Linux http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<ConvolutedMusing> aerofly5: Have you tried reinstalling sqlite? Or checking that he version of sqlite you have installed is compatible with Goggles Music Manager?
<mew> uh
<madprof> and?
<ConvolutedMusing> *the
<ubun> is rfkill supposed to give you a result or a process after you enter it?
<poutine> I had ubuntu's low space check fail on distribution upgrade and it froze my computer when it ran out of space, now it won't boot, what is the recommended way of doing things so I won't lost /home data?
<OttifantSir> Is there a way to change where notifications pop up? I run 10.10 with AWN-trunk and Notification Daemon applet
<aerofly5> ubottu: ok, thanks for the links\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aerofly5> convoltedmusing: I'm not sure how to do that from a repository
<gabeodess> jrib: I don't really know where to start... when I leave vim and try to ls the file it says it does not exist...
<xangua> OttifantSir: google for: webupd8 notify osd customize
<mew> mew
<SuperPaco69> does any one has a knowlege on NAT?
<jrib> gabeodess: so don't leave vim
<thehumanerror> poutine: There is a way, apparently, but it's not really supported and I couldn't get it to work, and I had to back up /home and reinstall and copy it back in
<thehumanerror> the way is using the alternate CD and running "cdromupgrade" off the CD
<thehumanerror> you can upgrade to the same version, I *think*
<thehumanerror> well that's the idea, but I couldn't get it to work
<poutine> I'll see, I'll likely boot up a livecd and copy everything to a USB stick before attempting
<chaos2358> cansoemone refresh my mrmory on what it is i use to get admin rights to root folder? "to add and remove files
<ConvolutedMusing> aerofly5: If you go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, and type sqlite into the search box in the toolbar, that will show you the version you have installed.
<thehumanerror> poutine: Yes, very sensible.
<poutine> thanks thehumanerror \
<thehumanerror> poutine: Google for what I suggested, you're probably smarter than me!
<chaos2358> anyone?
<thehumanerror> and try... it. okay bye
<gabeodess> jrib: okay, so the permissions on that file so super low, and it's owned by root... but how do I configure it so that when I open crontab it doesn't set the permissions like that?
<jrib> !sudo | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jrib> chaos2358: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<XATRIX> hi guys...anyone using vsftpd ?
<mew> op tis
<chaos2358> jrib I am trying to move a png file into /etc/share/icons but because i dont have root i cant.......nvm it's nautilus. I've got a migrain and brain isn't functioning properly today
<jrib> gabeodess: 1) what command did you execute exactly to edit your crontab? 2) as what user? 3) what ubuntu is this? 4) what was the output you got from ls -l /tmp/crontab.whatever?
<jrib> chaos2358: why are you doing this?
<OttifantSir> xangua: Thank you so much. Tired of having the notifications obscuring my screen.
<aerofly5> convoltedmusing: Synaptic Package Manager doesn't even work for some reason... I am really confused right now
<damian> Hello
<chaos2358> jrib i am creating custom launchers for certain programs and i am adding custom icons.
<gabeodess> jrib: 1) crontab -e 2) appone 3) 6.06 LTS 4) -rw------- 1 root users 166 Feb  3 19:56 /tmp/crontab.z4ya0O/crontab
<jrib> chaos2358: hmm, maybe use /usr/local/share/icons or ~/.icons if possible
<Firartix> Hello!
<chaos2358> jrib it's gk gk sudo nautilus though right?
<jrib> chaos2358: gksudo nautilus  if you know what you are doing
<spow> Hi, I'm trying to follow a step by step example to format a SD card but I think I failed, how can I erase everything I did to start all over again ?
<jrib> gabeodess: that file should be owned by appone.  Are you sure you aren't in a root prompt?  Maybe with sudo somethingorother?
<Firartix> What is the WiFi connection manager launching command? Will it work with other window managers? Can i add said command to .xinitrc to have it launched auto on session opening?
<Sorinan> I just installed ubuntu, but I'm getting this error: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-server/modules.dep
<chaos2358> jrib i've used it before frequentlly but like i said i have a migrain so bad to day im wearing sunglasses at the computer. for anything more then adding icons i'd wait till i was functioning properly
<Sorinan> any idea on why? I already tried running depmod and regenerating initrd
<marky_> firartix wicd start
<Firartix> okay thanks lot ! :D
<gabeodess> jrib: pretty sure... appone@App1:~$ crontab -e      that's what I'm using.
<Firartix> marky_: if I add that to the .xinitrc, it'll be launched auto, 'right ? would it get launched twice on the regular ubuntu window manager thingy :| ?
<Sterist> i've been told for eons that  file fragmentation doesnt happen with ubuntu. but does free space fragmentation occur?
<marky_> firartix i'm thinking of something else, excuse me, my mistake
<jrib> gabeodess: does it happen with a different editor?
<Firartix> oh, kk.
<Firartix> ty anyway ^_^
<marky_> firartix forgot i wasn't in backtrack..
<Firartix> haha
<Firartix> i gotta find out ubuntu's wifi manager's name somehow :o
<pylix> peteypete: ?
<walkkenn> My built in mic doesn't work in my ASUS PC1001PXD-MU17.  alsamixer says my soundcard is a REALTEK ALC259.  I have tried many things, but still can't get it to work.  Anybody have any ideas?
<Firartix> because i just installed awesome and having no internet kind of sucks ona netbook.
<jrib> Firartix: network-manager
<jrib> Firartix: nm-applet
<minimec> Firartix: nm-applet ;) That's the panel thing
<Firartix> ok tyvm :D !
<marky_> anyone know how I can make an window exe trusted? It might be dodgy hence i've booted into ubuntu for safety
<gabeodess> jrib:http://pastie.org/1526053
<aerofly5> convoltedmusing: just ran Synaptic Package Manager from bash and found that sqlite is way outdated... but apt-get won't update it because it says it has the latest version
<jrib> gabeodess: use nano; or do you know emacs is installed?
<marky_> found it
<jrib> gabeodess: after you do that (I think issue will persist with nano), can you paste: ls -l $(which crontab)
<hernan> hello
<hernan> hola
<gabeodess> jrib: -rw------- 1 root users 166 Feb  3 20:08 /tmp/crontab.IJ875F/crontab
<marky_> Goodbye helpers :) keep up the good work, us noobs need you :)
<jrib> gabeodess: are you saying the issue persisted with nano?  Can you paste: ls -l $(which crontab)
<gabeodess> jrib: yeah, that was with nano
<jrib> gabeodess: k (note I'm asking for a different ls -l)
<gabeodess> jrib: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 29912 Aug  4  2006 /usr/bin/crontab
<jrib> gabeodess: right, so those aren't right.  Do you know why that might be?
<gabeodess> jrib: no idea, I was just dropped on this project.
<Da|Mummy> how do i mount iso files in ubuntu, like i do with deamon tools in windows?
<gabeodess> jrib: what should I change it to?
<jrib> gabeodess: well you should find out why those permissions are wrong as it could mean someone did something dumb and there are more permission issues on the box.  Anyway, remove setuid and add setgid (-rwxr-sr-x is what my crontab has)
<erUSUL> !iso | Da|Mummy
<ubottu> Da|Mummy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<blackxored> Da|Mummy, right click open with archive mounter, or mount -t iso9660 -o loop <iso> <mountpoint>
<gabeodess> jrib: :( I don't know what that means or how to do that...
<BluesKaj> Da|Mummy,or : mount -t iso9660 myimage.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<Da|Mummy> whats a good archive manager to use with a nice gui, apparently the ubunutu archive manager doesnt support those rar files that come in .001, .002, etc format
<erUSUL> !rar | Da|Mummy
<ubottu> Da|Mummy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jrib> gabeodess: sudo chmod 2755 $(which crontab)
<Da|Mummy> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<magnus_> hi. how can i manage which services should autostart with my ubuntu system? preferably a gui tool
 * Da|Mummy loads winrar over wine
<gabeodess> jrib: worked like a charm.  Thank you so much for your help :)
<jrib> gabeodess: no problem, but that's most likely caused by user-error, so you should be careful about what else has been broken
<gabeodess> jrib: will do.  Thanks for the advice.
<pylix> how do you install xfce if you just have ubuntu10.10 with like the default gnome?
<hilarie> Okay so I have a game that feels it needs to be updated, it tells me so... alot... from running it normally, it will download the update, but then err out, so I figure it needs some admin privilidges, when I run it with gksudo, it never opens, any idea's? the-powder-toy
<fdsaseemslegit> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tobiasz> how do I get hostnames of computers connected to my lan network, I've got UMIT installed and all I can get is IP adresses
<tobiasz> :E
<g_0_0> magnus_, System preferences startup applications
<jenia> jrib, thanx, changing those permissions fixed everything. Now computer loads to normal desktop and sudo works.
<jrib> jenia: cool
<gedas> Hello guys. I want to ask how create program with interface in Ubuntu???
<Shishire> What's the difference between the packages icecast-server and icecast2?
<gabeodess> jrib: okay... unfortunately it's not fixed.  Now I'm getting this http://pastie.org/1526053
<gabeodess> jrib: so I'm able to open it and write, but when I exit vim it wont install it.
<kermit> on a recent dell laptop, is it possible to use touchpad scrollwheel emulation?
<k89> hi... can you guys suggest a text editor for ubuntu which is at least as good as notepad++
<k89> ?
<tzaeru> er, does anyone got a clue what package is ought to have "shared_mutex.hpp"..
<fdsaseemslegit> k89  ,  emacs
<k89> thnx
<HoboSteaux> i have an ubuntu server with two intel82544EI's (e1000 driver) and one of them always shows up as "eth0-eth2" anyone encounter this before?
<shockedbyvampire> hello guys, anyone can help me with upstart script?
<fdsaseemslegit> k89,  you are welcome
<trond-> I am considering upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 on a dell e4310, any suggestions what not to do?
<makulkar> hi any one knows in 10.04 ubuntu, how to enable editable address bar in explorer?
<shockedbyvampire> I'm trying to write upstart script for custom application and when I do "service xxx start"  it just stops without any msg
<Othi`> hey - so i recently upgraded from lucid to maverick and when i login via ssh i still get "a new release is available, do-release-upgrade blah blah"...
<KB1JWQ> trond-: I suggest you don't break it.
<jaxop> hello, I have a question about domain propagation... can somebody point me to a proper channel or assist me... is a simple question
<trond-> KB1JWQ, thanks :) except that... is there a rollback function when upgrading?
<g_0_0> tobiasz, type - netstat | less - in the terminal
<KB1JWQ> trond-: Nope.
<KB1JWQ> Other than "restore from backups."
<fdsaseemslegit> !ask | jaxop
<ubottu> jaxop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jaxop> ok
<fdsaseemslegit> :)
<rsd> A package messed all permissions.  If I reinstall every package will it rebuild the right permission?
<trond-> KB1JWQ, so better to do a clean install?
<th_> hello all
<magnus_> g_0_0, doesn't seem to list services, only apps that run on login ? i need to control weather or not mysql starts etc
<th_> i just installed openssh server and its working fine. but can i stop it starting at the bootup? so i could launch it only when needed
<Bop> anyone here uses fail2ban ?
<gedas> Hello. Is here any programmers???
<Codemonkey1991> I'm a programmer :)
<Bop> im having trouble removing one ip from 1 jail
<g_0_0> magnus - you can edit rc.local in that case to stop or start services on startup
<jA_cOp> In the 10.10 netbook edition I can't get the splash screen to appear when booting. The "quiet" option works as expected, but there's never a splash screen, with or without the "splash" option. How can I get the splash screen in the netbook edition?
<jaxop> I recently setup a site at a new host with co.cc domain. I set it up this morning by registering the new domain at co.cc and it works already, two hours later, but it stops working for a while and then it starts working again... so it is basically inaccessible for period of time. Do I have to wait for it to propagate 48 hours, before it is reliable?
<gedas> Comedymonkey1991: Hello. I want to ask how to make user interface on ubuntu
<Codemonkey1991> Codemonkey1991 :3
<Jibadeeha> you can edit /etc/init/mysql.conf
<Codemonkey1991> gedas: I'm a web developer, sorry. I delve in PHP and Javascript :)
<gedas> Comedymonkey1991: Okey, no problem :_)
<gedas> Comedymonkey1991: Okey, no problem :)
<trond-> gedas, you can use mono-develop and then you can code in c#... (and .net)
<gedas> Is here any c++ programmers???
<Jibadeeha> g_0_0, are you wanting to stop mysql from starting at boot time so you have control of when it starts up?
<trond-> gedas, this is the one you use for developing GUI in Linux/Ubuntu: http://glade.gnome.org/
<gedas> <trond->
<g_0_0> Jibadeeha, I think it's magnus who wants to start and stop services on startup
<gedas> trond-: thx
<Jibadeeha> ah sorry g_0_0
<th_> i just installed openssh server and its working fine. but can i stop it starting at the bootup? so i could launch it only when needed
<Pars> can you recommend a php editor? how is gPHPEdit? thanks..
<trond-> Pars, Eclipse, Komodo and Netbeans
<fluvvell> Pars, Eclipse is good , for a paid option there is zend studio.
<adok> i'm using xchat..how can i select to see only user messages on main window without user login info (quit, join..)
<Pars> thanks..
<clubpenguinfan> im using chatzilla
<jaxop_> am still here
<minimec> Pars: bluefish is always a good alternative
<clubpenguinfan> and ive got pirch
<tzaeru> mh, now I'm scared of all that might get broken from updating ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10..
<fdsaseemslegit> adok,  go to the channel tab,  right click and select settings.
<adok> thx :)
<Pars> ok minimec.. thks.
<fdsaseemslegit> adok:  You are welcome.  You might want to look into downloading some scripts to enhance your IRC sessions.
<fdsaseemslegit> Let me see if I can find a good link for you,  adok.
<adok> thx..i'm just a n00b ...:))
<shockedbyvampire> i'd rather change my nick to shockedbyupstart
<fdsaseemslegit> adok,  aren't we all.  :))  http://www.digdilem.org/irc/index.cgi?type=Xchat
<JamesGatz> anyone else see youtube refusing to play videos and displaying an "upgrade flash" message instead?  i'm on lucid.
<Bilz> hello. updated ubuntu today and it seems like empathy broke and wont connect to msn. how can i check my ubuntu update logs?
<computer007> hello, I have an Asus Eeepc netbook with a built in Quallcomm Gobi 2000 built in 3g modem. does anybody know how to get it working. i am on ubuntu 10.10
<metric> hey guys I just installed ubuntu server on one of my computers, and am trying to get the ssh server running, but when I try to install it it gives me : E: Package is 'openssh' has no installation candidate
<jpds> metric: openssh-server
<metric> jpds, tried it same issue
<BluesKaj> metric, try openssh-client
<metric> BluesKaj, tried it same error
<BluesKaj> on the macine you're ssh-ing from , metric
<metric> BluesKaj, I get ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.199 port 22: Connection refused
<HoboSteaux> i have an ubuntu server with two intel82544EI's (e1000 driver) and one of them always shows up as "eth0-eth2" anyone encounter this before?
<azidhaka> metric: on 192.168.0.199 try: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<galamar> i want to learn how to port debian packages is wikipedia a good place to look for this info? if so under what heading?
<funky_> salut
<funky_> !xdccfind skins
<metric> azidhaka, BluesKaj I found the issue, I hadn't updated my repository lists were incorrect, sorry I should have done that right away, I apologize
<lapion> anyone know how to get the kryptonite plugin to work with amsn
<OttifantSir> After a visit to WebUpd8 looking for a way to change notify-osd, I found that AWN doesn't really use it, instead the position of the notification bubbles are controlled by notification-daemon-applet and can be changed in Gconf. Now, is x,y of upper-left of screen 0,0? And lower-left (for me) 1440,900?
<azidhaka> galamar: i think you should start with MOTU's wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted and also hang in #ubuntu-motu
<Pici> galamar: Also #ubuntu-packaging
<galamar> thank you!!
<OttifantSir> After a visit to WebUpd8 looking for a way to change notify-osd, I found that AWN doesn't really use it, instead the position of the notification bubbles are controlled by notification-daemon-applet and can be changed in Gconf. Now, is x,y of upper-left of screen 0,0? And lower-left (for me) 1440,900?
<ubuntu_> ;o\
<azidhaka> OttifantSir: well, you have a very well structured question. why don't you try both settings and see in which corner the notification appears? :)
<azidhaka> it's usually the top left corner
<OttifantSir> azidhaka: ATM the values for x,y are -1, meaning the notifications show up relative to the position of the applet on the AWN-bar. I thought about setting an arbitrary value to see, but it seemed like a decent next step to ask. I'll try your suggestion and come back and tell what I found out.
<OttifantSir> azidhaka: Actually, I asked the wrong question. Which is x, and which is y? Is height or width x?
<guntbert> OttifantSir: x is alway horizontal
<guntbert> *always
<azidhaka> well in math x is horzontal
<DPx> can anyone recommend a good usenet/nzb client?
<azidhaka> y|__x :)
<OttifantSir> guntbert, DPx: Thank you. Now to fiddle with numbers....
<azertyu> hello there
<azertyu> someone enter on my ubuntu server
<azertyu> vps server, can't able to ssh what to do ?
<minimec> azertyu: shall we hack you ;)
<LYoung> holy crap am I glad to be here...
<guntbert> DPx: try pan
<LYoung> I can't get build-essential installed properly
<azidhaka> azertyu: someone broke in your server/
<randy__> I'm trying to make an image of the OSX Snow Leopard install disk in Ubuntu but all Ubuntu can see is the Windows support files etc, how can I access the actual install files on this disk?
<DPx> Thanks guntbert :)
<azertyu> yes correct
<azertyu> someone decode my password
<LYoung> sudo apt-get install build-essential works, but it says it can't fetch certain items...
<Pici> azertyu: Would a french support channel be more helpful for you?
<azertyu> and take my root password
<azidhaka> azertyu: well, the best course of action for me is to re-image the vps
<guntbert> LYoung: can you !pastebin the error message?
<azertyu> hi Pici  am i speak french ?
<randy__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> azertyu: No, you aren't.  And neither do I.  I just wanted  to let you know that #ubuntu-fr exists.
<azertyu> absulatly not i can 't re-image my vps  i got lots of data
<k89> hi... can anyone suggest a text editor as good as notepad++ but not as complex as emacs
<azertyu> no i prefer here seriously don't force me plz
<Bionova> Hello all
<azidhaka> azertyu: no worries. data is valuable of course
<pooky> k89 gnome-text-edit?
<k89> hehe.. pooky , have you used notepad++
<azertyu> why i got this : ssh: connect to host 88.X.X.X.X port 22: Connection refused
<azidhaka> azertyu: does your hosting support password reset on the vps?
<kelvinella> hi, does format and reinstall fix bad sector?
<pooky> k89: no, I use vim :/
<azertyu> good question but i don't know
<Bionova> I just installed and updated latest backtrack, i have a problem here im trying to solve the maximun resolution right now is 1024x768 when my native resolution is 1680x1050 How to fix this?
<pooky> k89: actually I did in the late 90's, but that was so long ago
<azidhaka> azertyu: can you please check your control panel provided by the hosting company?
<k89> i want something with equally good color scheme , tried geany, almost does it , but some stuff like javascript doesn't look too good
<pooky> k89: but maybe if you said the features you need, a reasonable suggestion could be made. There are other options like netbeans and such.
<LYoung> Bionova, I have a similar issue too... my res is locked to 640x480... but I'm using 100% pure command line
<LYoung> <<< ubernoob too
<pooky> k89: so it's not the editor that's bad, it's the syntax hilighting?
<Bionova> Damn =)
<jamescarr> how can I found out what process is running on port 8080?
<k89> pooky ?  isn't syntax highlighting editors job
<guntbert> !backtrack | Bionova
<ubottu> Bionova: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<k89> i don't like ides, too heavy
<azidhaka> k89: how about scintilla? http://www.scintilla.org/SciTEImage.html
<Bionova> Thanks for help! Im not too familiar with mIRC either though.
<LYoung> Right now I'm trying to figure out why my system is telling me "Failed to fetch cdrom"
<k89> will try ... thnx
<guntbert> jamescarr: lsof -i | grep 8080
<pooky> k89: I suppose what I'm suggesting is to see if there's an updated syntax file or something. Give me a minute I'll google it up for you.
<k89> k
<k89> pooky : thnx
<azidhaka> k89: scintilla is the editing component, scite is the editor
<LYoung> guys can anyone help me here?
<azidhaka> jamescarr: or 'netstat -nap | grep 8080"
<k89> LYoung : ask
<guntbert> LYoung: we did not see the error message, did you sen it to a pastebin?
<guntbert> *send
<LYoung> guntbert I can't copy paste :(
<guntbert> !info pastebinit | LYoung
<ubottu> LYoung: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-2 (maverick), package size 22 kB, installed size 404 kB
<azidhaka> LYoung: maybe the CD-ROM source is present in /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommented?
<azertyu> no i don't have such as option azidhaka
<pooky> k89: seems a lot of people recommend using scite instead. I might add that you could run notepad++ under wine if it is truly the only thing you're comfortable with at this time.
<azertyu> but  i can reboot on rescue mode, can i do something ?
<newbieOne> help!
<azidhaka> azertyu: not sure what this rescue mode does
<azertyu> recovery mode
<azidhaka> azertyu: if you can reboot back to normal mode without doing anything, i suggest you try it
<jdimatteo> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 (as shown by /etc/issue), but the Gnome System -> About Ubuntu menu opens a window that says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011
<jdimatteo> ^ what gives?
<LYoung> long story short, I can't get build-essential installed,
<k89> pooky : was checking out scite .. looks good, gonna try it
<k89> thnx
<azertyu> yes i can
<LYoung> azidhaka : it's in there, but no commented
<guntbert> jdimatteo: thats a known bug
<pooky> k89: there's always cream :P
<azidhaka> LYoung: comment the lines and do a aptitude update
<azertyu> but i don't know how to change root password, once i boot from recovery mode  azidhaka
<jdimatteo> gunbert: it is sort of hilarious that nobody has fixed this
<pooky> k89: that oddly useful for some people cousin of vim
<jdimatteo> gunbert: oh well, thanks for confirming it is a known bug
<LYoung> azidhaka: did you see me mention I'm an ubernoob?
<azidhaka> azertyu: i am sure that there will be some help in the recovery console, just make sure you do not re-image or delete anything from the recovery console
<guntbert> jdimatteo: if I remember correctly it is fixed but not released
<azidhaka> LYoung: not really :)
<newbieOne> I had ubuntu 10.04...for some unexplained reason, when I tried to open it today, it didnt...I made a bootable flash with ubuntu 10.10....I started it ( I m talking through it now)...but I cant view the files on the hard drive
<newbieOne> help
<guntbert> LYoung: why do need them anyway?
<paq7512> what is a recommended program to record your screen?
<BlaDe^> can I list the directories in a tar without extracting it?
<maco> newbieOne: by "i cant view the files on the hard drive" you mean the disk wont mount?
<azidhaka> LYoung: click on System -> Administration -> Software sources
<newbieOne> yes
<azertyu> ok
<itaylor57> BlaDe^: tar -tvf filename
<LYoung> gunbert, I wanna play around with an irc daemon a friend made, but he only wrote it for unix... I can't ./Config because I have no C compiler installed
<maco> newbieOne: dead drive
<spow> Hi, is there a way to manually fix the DVD drive rotating speed ?
<newbieOne> it says DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<jsec> paq7512, recordmydesktop
<LYoung> dunno why it doesn't come installed by default
<ubun_> when i run lshw -C network
<LYoung> also wouldn't be having half as much hassles if I had a gui to work with...
<ubun_> it says wireless unclaimed
<guntbert> !tab | LYoung :-)
<ubottu> LYoung :-): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<azidhaka> LYoung: i will guide you
<LYoung> thanks :)
<newbieOne> maco man? dead drive, for sure?
<spow> because it's rotating at full speed during movies and it generates a lot of noise
<azidhaka> LYoung: do you know how to use a console editor? like vi, nano, pico, etc...
<LYoung> not at the moment, but I learn pretty quick
<maco> newbieOne: hmm ok given the dbus thing then not so sure. try mounting it manually, nto double clicking
<maco> newbieOne: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt      or something similar
<newbieOne> same result
<ubun_> my wireless adapter says its unclaimed... what do i do?
<newbieOne> a, ok, let me try it
<maco> newbieOne: you can try install smartmontools to get smartctl and run a diagnostic
<azidhaka> LYoung: in the terminal type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<azidhaka> LYoung: type your password and the editor will open the file
<SoftarPaul> i've installed apache. But I can't change the files in my /www-directory
<HakanBondesson> hi, I downloaded an wmware image of Ubuntu7.10 from http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware but I dont know the pw for root...anybody knows_
<SoftarPaul> What can I do?
<newbieOne> it didnt do anything
<k89> Softar
<spow> How can I limit the rotating speed of a DVD drive please ?
<SoftarPaul> newbieOne: Were's your www located?
<SoftarPaul> k89: Yea?
<k89> SoftarPaul : type cd /var/www
<LYoung> alright, done, and I've commented the line azidhaka
<newbieOne> softar, what?
<k89> SoftarPaul : type cd /var/www , then ls -al | grep www
<k89> in terminal
<LYoung> I've also overwritten the file
<SoftarPaul> i'll try that
<azidhaka> LYoung: now, i think Ctl-O was Save in ... okay, good :)
<k89> Paste here what you see
<OttifantSir> Update for my notification problem: AWN uses awn-notification-daemon-applet in GConf->apps. Changed override_x to 1420 and override_y to 1. Now, the bubbles show up in the upper right portion of my screen. Not QUITE where I want them, all the way to the right, but better than it was, aka lower-left.
<k89> SoftarPaul : Paste here what you see
<azidhaka> LYoung: now to update the repositories type: sudo aptitude update
<ubun_> under connections button i dont show wireless only wired...
<tomatto_> hi
<azidhaka> LYoung: when that finishes, try to install the compilers with: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<lee__> this is freaky, killed firefox but the audio from some utube video is still playing?
<SoftarPaul> simon@simon-Vostro-1000:/var/www$ cd /var/www
<SoftarPaul> simon@simon-Vostro-1000:/var/www$ ls -al | grep www
<SoftarPaul> simon@simon-Vostro-1000:/var/www$
<lee__> can't find process anywhere, what do i need to stop/restart?
<LYoung> ok it's busy updating
<newbieOne> cant anyone help me???
<newbieOne> it cant be that hard
<tomatto_> please, is some program what shows notes on desktop?
<HakanBondesson> hi, I downloaded an wmware image of Ubuntu7.10 from http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware but I dont know the pw for root...anybody knows...
<k89> SoftarPaul : type cd /var , press enter
<minimec> lee__: Well the flash-plugin is 'sucking' --> pulseaudio still plays the flash-plugin sound, even if firefox is shiut down.
<istok> HakanBondesson, you have to do: sudo passwd root
<istok> enter sudo pass, then new root pass
<azidhaka> HakanBondesson: probably there is no root password. try user: ubuntu, password: ubuntu
<k89> SoftarPaul : type cd /var , then ls -al | grep www  and press enter, if you did an apt get install of apache, thats where your document root is
<VCoolio> tomatto_: tomboy?
<newbieOne> how can I see the files on a computer, when booting it from a flash?
<LYoung> is manually mounting things like thumb drives a regular necessity?
<HakanBondesson> ok, I will try that
<azidhaka> LYoung: not for a long time
<tomatto_> VCoolio: i will check it
<k89> SoftarPaul : "ls -al | grep www" will show you the file permissions of www
<vurst> tomatto_: xpostit
<SoftarPaul> k89: I didn't get any answer
<SoftarPaul> result
<newbieOne> ?
<rtdos> is there a pdf printer available for ubuntu?
<dug1> if I do rmmod on the ethernet adaptor and the do a modprobe with the adaptor go down or does this only effect the startup
<k89> SoftarPaul : you did an apt-get install of apache, right?
<newbieOne> thanks dudes
<SoftarPaul> yes
<lestat> rtdos: just print to a file
<LYoung> For convenience, I'm running ubuntu on Oracle VM VirtualBox... not the best idea I'm told, but it works
<lestat> should do it
<k89> open a new terminal window, in it, type "cd /var"
<rtdos> lestat: i want to print a page from using firefox but i want to convert it to pdf.
<SoftarPaul> in what?
<k89> SoftarPaul : open a new terminal window from accessories, in it, type "cd /var"
<llutz> !info cups-pdf | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-16 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 276 kB
<SoftarPaul> now I typed cd /var...
<k89> press enter
<SoftarPaul> yes done
<rtdos> thx llutz
<azidhaka> rtdos: Open the file in a text editor or word processor. Print. Choose Print to file. Choose .pdf. Enter filename. Print.
<HakanBondesson> thanks!
<k89> type ls -al | grep www
<k89> and press enter
<SoftarPaul> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2011-01-27 14:39 www
<SoftarPaul> and the "www" is red
<k89> SoftarPaul : i'll send u a link, read that after doing this ... "sudo chown -R 'your username minus the quotes' www
<k89> and press  enter
<semitones> how do you find the inode size of a file system? (i need to find out if it's 128 or 256
<semitones> )
<LYoung> is this supposed to be taking so long?
<azidhaka> LYoung: aptitude update?
<LYoung> yeah
<tensorpudding> if you have a slow connection, it might
<azidhaka> LYoung: well, no, if your connection is fast. do you have some progress
<k89> SoftarPaul : http://www.corantodemo.net/doc/chmod-doc.shtml
<azidhaka> ...bar ?
<LYoung> 91%
<k89> SoftarPaul : I hope that did it for you
<vurst> semitones: tune2fs -l /dev/...
<rww> semitones: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<LYoung> running on 3g... and signal's bad
<rww> semitones: there should be an "Inode size:" line.
<SoftarPaul> k89: I get chown: operand saknas efter "simon". that's like "operand's missing for "simon"
<semitones> ty vurst, rww :)
<k89> SoftarPaul : its just  "sudo chown -R simon www
<k89> SoftarPaul : its just  "sudo chown -R simon www"
<azidhaka> k89:  maybe chown -R simon:users www
<dug1> if I do the following module update will my internet connection drop or does this only effect the ethernet adaptor at boot (rmmod e1000 && sudo modprobe e1000 TxDescriptors=128 RxDescriptors=128)
<SoftarPaul> k89: That's what I wrote?
<rtdos> thx azidhaka / lestat
<k89> SoftarPaul : If you are like i was 3 weeks ago, then, don't add any quotes
<SoftarPaul> k89: I didn't use quotes.
<k89> azidhaka: that users think isn't reqd i think, i never needed it
<k89> what are u getting
<k89> SoftarPaul
<azidhaka> k89: i do it just in case...
<SoftarPaul> azidhaka: when I do that, it's trying to change owner of www...
<LYoung> oooooh libc6-i686 is broken
<k89> SoftarPaul: thats what you need, so that you have read-write -execute permission on www
<azm> HI, how do I remove package which is not in repos in synaptic please?
<SoftarPaul> but it says "Operation not allowed"...
<azm> in kdebi there is just reinstall option
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: sudo chown -R simon www
<SoftarPaul> azidhaka: No result with that
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: this will execute the command as root
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: what do you need to do really?
<k89> SoftarPaul : what do you get when you type ls -al | grep www
<SoftarPaul> azidhaka: I want to write in my www-directory
<SoftarPaul> right now, I can't
<GeekMan> how do you apt get install adobe flash
<k89> sudo chown simon www
<seanp2k> does anyone know if bug #259145 ever got fixed?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/259145
<k89> try without the _R
<YankDownUnder> apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree
<seanp2k> it has to do with a system being able to boot with only one functional drive in a software RAID 1 array using 'md'
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: hold on a minute
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: have you "cd /var/www' by now?
<k89> SoftarPaul : try without the -R
<LYoung> azidhaka: got an error with lucid-updates/main libc6-i686 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 ... connection failed, is this going to be a problem? it said earlier libc6-i686 was broken
<k89> SoftarPaul : sudo chown simon www
<SoftarPaul> k89: No result
<azidhaka> k89: he is in the directory already. in /var/www there is no another www, so the correct command must be: sudo chown -R simon .
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: notice the dot at the end
<saymoo> hi
<RedXIII> How do I mount /dev/sda4 to a folder?
<RedXIII> I have a partition on my drive I want to open, and I'm currently running off livecd
<azidhaka> RedXIII: what filesystem is there/
<YankDownUnder> mount /dev/sda4 /nameoffolder
<SoftarPaul> azidhaka cd /var now
<RedXIII> azidhaka: I have no clue
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: oh
<RedXIII> Its got the diag flag
<RedXIII> Is that the diagnostics tool folder?
<RedXIII> It shows ntfs
<OttifantSir> RedXIII: sudo mount /dev/sda4 -t (filesystem, eg ext2/3/4 or nfs) /path/to/folder
<k89> SoftarPaul: can you post again what do you get on "ls -al | grep www"
<RedXIII> OttifantSir: thanks
<OttifantSir> RedXIII: Directories made running a LiveCD aren't persistent, so I suggest: sudo mkdir /media/sda4 or another, more descriptive name.
<SoftarPaul> k89: drwxr-xr-x  2 simon root  4096 2011-01-27 14:39 www
<jeffwheeler> I'm a bit confused about what of GNOME 3 natty is adopting. Are we getting the new control center, etc. (e.g. the stuff in the gnome3-team/gnome3 PPA), or are we sticking with the current versions for now?
<RedXIII> Its alright. I just got this new laptop so I wanted to know whats on each partition and if its safe to delete
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: please run this: sudo chown -R simon:users /var/www
<k89> SoftarPaul: you must be able to write in the directory now
<azidhaka> SoftarPaul: and show us the output
<RedXIII> This partition has a "diag" flag and takes up 30gigs disk space. Is it necessary for the diagnostics tools?
<k89> azidhaka : he is the owner already
<jeffwheeler> This is the PPA I'm talking about: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<jeffwheeler> Is that stuff going to be adopted in natty?
<SoftarPaul> azidhaka: sudo: /var/lib/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<rww> jeffwheeler: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion and support. #ubuntu is for already-released versions of Ubuntu.
<RedXIII> I haven't gotten a new laptop in around 7 years so I don't know what they like to stick on the disks nowadays
<jeffwheeler> rww: going now, thanks
<k89> SoftarPaul : You are the owner of that directory, try creating a file in it
<Jibadeeha> i was looking at gnome 3 shell the other day and it is looking really good .. think this will give unity a run for it's money ... love competition
<azidhaka> LYoung: connection was reset when package was downloading. Run "sudo aptitude install build-essential" again until it finishes successfully
<k89> azidhaka : drwxr-xr-x  2 simon root  4096 2011-01-27 14:39 www
<k89> it must be because chown doesn't give any notification,
<k89> he didn't notice
<brunner> Can someone explain what this means? Jan 31 02:16:01 dev01 su[3360]: Successful su for nobody by root
<brunner> from auth.log
<SoftarPaul> k89: should I create a file in etc/www?
<bebo> hiiii all
<bebo> i need help in youtube dosn't read arabic
<k89> SoftarPaul : Yes
<k89> nop
<k89> no
<azidhaka> brunner: some program is dropping privileges probably
<k89> SoftarPaul : your document root is /var/www
<k89> SoftarPaul : Try creating a file in it, you are its owner
<brunner> azertyu, can you explain?
<finken> I will install InDesign CS 4 on this Ubuntu-computer. How you recommend? Virtualbox?
<BluesKaj> what's the gdm app responsible for "desktop effects" ?
<azertyu> yes
<brunner> azertyu, does that mean that nobody became root, or that root became nobody?
<LYoung> VirtualBox is working ok here
<azidhaka> azertyu: that was probably for me
<SoftarPaul> k89: I can write in the index.html! Thanks a lot!
<k89> SoftarPaul : can you do it
<azidhaka> brunner: root became nobody
<SoftarPaul> k89: Yes!
<k89> SoftarPaul : your welcome , read this http://www.corantodemo.net/doc/chmod-doc.shtml
<rtdos> how do i clean out or reset my printer cache? i have a file that is just sitting there and when i right click on the file and select cancel it won't let me cancel.
<LYoung> finken: VirtualBox is working ok for me
<k89> SoftarPaul : as soon as you can
<BluesKaj> !desktop-effects
<SoftarPaul> Now to my next question, hehe. How to show the localhost to others. Like http://myip:80
<azidhaka> LYoung: have you succeeded installing the compiler collection?
<LYoung> still busy azidhaka
<LYoung> 93%
<llutz> rtdos: sudo lprm <job>
<rtdos> thanks llutz
<brunner> azertyu, thank you
<finken> Lyoung: You drive InDesign CS 4?
<aadem> are there any standard terminal/console complete reference guides that are well known freeware?
<azertyu> np
<LYoung> oh lol, thought you meant running ubuntu
<littlepenguin> hi what is causing in ubuntu ssdp requests?
<Yugnoswam> Hello, how do I change the firmware on my hard drive from 3.AAE to NTFS. Or even just wipe it completely for a fresh install?
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: originating from the machine running ubuntu?
<GeekMan>  apt-get install flash-plugin-nonfree didnt work
<littlepenguin> yes azidhaka
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: do you have Skype running?
<SoftarPaul> how to make my apache-server public?
<littlepenguin> azidhaka: no nothing..i have checked ff it is not the cause..i have not started any applicatrion
<KirkMcDonald> SoftarPaul: Are you behind NAT or something?
<littlepenguin> i havealso removed libssdp but they still occur
<tacotron> hi all.. i have a question about the Bamboo Pen tablet. Im using ubuntu 10.10.. just installed the dkms package so it would work on my system. problem is, the tablet is taking in input without the pen touching the tablet! like.. ill be above the tablet maybe about an inch or so and its processing input.. can i adjust that?
<SoftarPaul> KirkMcDonald: What's NAT?
<littlepenguin> network adress translation
<littlepenguin> no
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: ssdp is usually associated with upnp
<SoftarPaul> KirkMcDonald: I'm on a router, so I guess so
<GeekMan> also how do you update iced tea plugin
<littlepenguin> how to check if upnp is causing this? netstat does not show any open thing
<KirkMcDonald> SoftarPaul: Set up a port forward.
<Yugnoswam> Hello, how do I change the firmware on my hard drive from 3.AAE to NTFS. Or even just wipe it completely for a fresh install?
<SoftarPaul> KirkMcDonald: Is that all?
<KirkMcDonald> SoftarPaul: Possibly!
<SuperPaco69> how can I add a user to an existing group??
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: The firmware?
<lee__> useradd
<SoftarPaul> KirkMcDonald: I haven't set any port in apache. Is 80 default-settings or where can I change it?
<civixier> Say I want to write a shell script that makes me cd into a directory and then list the files in there directly after. Then the first row in the shell script should contain cd and the second row should contain ls. But what do I write after cd to make it go to the folder i type after the name of the shell script? If the shell scripts name is cdls, and I type cdls /home/bleh, what do I write after cd to make it go to /home/bleh?
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: Yeah, like NTFS
<KirkMcDonald> SoftarPaul: 80 should be the default, yes.
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: do you have some kind of media server or streamer running?
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: The word you want is "filesystem".
<geirha> SuperPaco69: If you mean from the terminal,  sudo adduser username groupname
<LYoung> azidhaka: what happens if my connection dies before the install is complete?
<littlepenguin> no azidhaka ..an apache server is running..also postgresql
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: ahh ok, it says firmware on the disk utility here. How can I change it from 3.AAE to NTFS?
<malloc_> hi, i have an problem with a erased cd-rw. When i try to mount it with "-t iso9660" it says "wrong fs type". How is it possible to mount it so that i can erase/format it again?
<geirha> civixier: cd "$@" && ls
<littlepenguin> wait maybe avahi daemon
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: You can use GParted. But if you're going to just do a fresh install then let the installer format the drive.
<Jordan_U> Yugnoswam: Screenshot?
<civixier> geirha: ah, thanks :)
<azidhaka> LYoung: when downloading, nothing. you need to restart the download. when installing also absolutely nothing :)
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Yugnoswam
<ubottu> Yugnoswam: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<geirha> civixier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16106/how-can-i-create-an-alias-for-cd-and-ls
<miguel> hey
<lee__> import is nicer, imho
<lee__> import foo.png
<rednammoc> hi. i modified a file by accident. It was 2 MB and now it's something 2.8 KB. Is there any chance in getting this data back ?
<LYoung> ah the problem would be restarting the download... I'm on a limited data cap at the moment
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: I tried a fresh install (Windows 7) but it just came up that the system has to be on NTFS and it wouldnt let me format it from there. GParted won't let me create a partition either
<Guest46224> do I have a simple way to save all my iptables config so as for having it loaded on the next reboots ?
<civixier> geirha: ah awesome. I tried to google first, but I didnt get to that page :)
<Yugnoswam> Jordan_U: check private
<azidhaka> Guest15028: that would be iptables-save and iptables-restore
<SoftarPaul> what's the command for ip-check?
<littlepenguin> avahi demon is it not..still ssdp requests
<rednammoc> shouldn't be the requested data right behind the current file ?
<SoftarPaul> want to check my ip. what's the command?
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: can you please send me in private query the output of "ps ax"
<littlepenguin> aux?
<littlepenguin> or ax?
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: ax will do it
<rednammoc> please :) this file is really important for me
<littlepenguin> 1 mom azidhaka
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: maybe you should use pastebin, i don't know what the limits for flood are
<LYoung> azidhaka: I'm running ubuntu on VirtualBox, do you know if setting up file sharing between ubuntu and my host OS needs to be done in VirtualBox, or in ubuntu?
<jhl> Why does the irc user have a login shell other than /bin/false?
<Dazzled> Hi, what's the alternative to editing the bash.bashrc to edit the $PATH?
<rednammoc> hi guys. is there any way to get the data behind a file ?
<Dazzled> now I can only load certain apps from my terminal, other applications can't see them (and it seems to be related to the path)
<Mindkontrol> Hello everyone
<Mindkontrol> Is anyone familiar with using socat?
<azidhaka> LYoung: i would use a simple Samba sharing
<SoftarPaul> KirkMcDonald: TCP/UDP?
<KirkMcDonald> SoftarPaul: HTTP uses TCP.
<magicianlord> is 11.04 ready for installation basically?
<Mindkontrol> Is anyone familiar with using socat?
<splashote> hi, "/" is full. how do i free space?
<zookalicious> magicianlord - its in Alpha 2 as of today
<zookalicious> magicianlord - I would not advise installing it unless you want to do testing
<magicianlord> should i dl it and put it on a netbook, zookalicious ?
<rww> magicianlord: Natty discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1. #ubuntu is for already-released versions of Ubuntu.
<magicianlord> oh right
<zookalicious> magicianlord - go with 10.10
<magicianlord> i am on 10.10. tired of it atm
<azidhaka> Dazzled: you can globally set a path in /etc/profile
<Mindkontrol> lol
<zookalicious> you could dual boot
<Crell> Is there a list of which codenames correspond to which release numbers? I have a netbook and I'm trying to figure out what version it's on and how feasible it is to upgrade. :-)
<magicianlord> maybe i'll put 10.4.1 on again
<magicianlord> jsut for the heck of it
<Jibadeeha> magicianlord, what tires u?
<Mindkontrol> I need some help running socat tunnel anyone?
<Dazzled> azidhaka: thanks, I'll take a look
<zookalicious> magicianlord - or try a different desktop environment
<LYoung> azidhaka: all done, with 1 error... my connection failed at that point
<magicianlord> i have already tried them. maybe i'll try flux linux mint
<azidhaka> Dazzled: here is a full description: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<zookalicious> magicianlord -  sounds good
<Dazzled> azidhaka: great, I was a bit unsure, but this'll clear it up :)
<azidhaka> Dazzled: :)
<zookalicious> magicianlord -  I found Mint to be very similar to Ubuntu though
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys, I have a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10424669 but I'll ask here too. Is it possible to make an ad hoc connection between two wlan cards? In short, I need to do  Nintendo DS ===(USB Dongle WEP)===> Ubuntu PC ===(PCI Card WPA)===> Router ===> Internet.
<magicianlord> zookalicious: i know. ive installed it a few times
<zookalicious> magicianlord -  lol alright, well have fun either wy
<rww> I found Mint to be very redundant to Ubuntu.
<zookalicious> way*
<magicianlord> zookalicious: got a fast connection today
<magicianlord> maybe i'll do debian net install
<LYoung> oh wow... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Mrokii> hello. How can I get espeak to work if I have OSS installed instead of ALSA?
<rww> LYoung: install the build-essential package
<VCoolio> Crell: lsb_release -a
<zookalicious> magicianlord - or Arch if you're looking for something different
<LYoung> rww: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<azidhaka> LYoung: looks like  libc did not install
<rww> LYoung: yes
<bhanu> not finding the linux kernel debug images for makerick
<magicianlord> zookalicious: got arch on the other netbook
 * rww nudges zookalicious and magicianlord over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bhanu> where should I look for them
<zookalicious> rww - alright alright
<kermit> on a recent dell laptop, is it possible to use touchpad scrollwheel emulation?
<LYoung> azidhaka... it did say that was broken and it said my connection failed when it tried to download
<Crell> Ah, I'm on 10.04.  Thanks, VCoolio.
<Crell> Now to upgrade to 10.10 without a GUI, since plasma is borked. -)
<Crell> What's the 10.10 codename for Apt?
<rww> Crell: follow the Ubuntu server section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Crell> Ahso.
<rww> Crell: maverick. I'm guessing here, but if you're planning to change sources.list and dist-upgrade, you should be aware that that isn't a supported upgrade method.
<Crell> Hm.
<LYoung> azidhaka: is there a way I can install just libc?
<Crell> Well, the problem is that I did a safe-upgrade earlier, and plasma-netbook now dies on startup.
<Crell> So CLI is all I got, because I happened to have a Konsole window open.
<Crell> The server approach might work, though...
<GeekMan> Support for PowerPC-based computers will be discontinued in a release following Flash Player 10.1. (this is an out raGE i use linux on my apple g4) sry for the off topic post im just up set)
<azidhaka> LYoung: yes, sudo aptitude install  libc-dev
<Crell> GeekMan: You say that like they support Flash on any version of Linux.
<azidhaka> LYoung: it might be  libc6-dev, i am not sure
<GeekMan> but they dont :(
<Crell> rww: Hm.  OK, accoridng to do-release-upgrade there are no new releases.
<GeekMan> beside the fact carry on
<rww> Crell: did you follow all of the instructions in that section?
<LYoung> well libc-dev worked
<LYoung> and its unpacking libc6-dev
<Crell> I'm following the server ones, because I don't have a functional GUI.
<rww> Crell: like, say, step 2?
<Crell> If I had a System > Administration menu I would.
<LYoung> alright, it's working
<rww> Crell: ... step 2 of the Ubuntu Server section.
<azidhaka> LYoung: well done
<rww> Crell: "edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal"
<LYoung> now, one more issue... how can I make my console bigger? it's locked into 640x480
<Crell> ... Bah.  No, because it got lost between the bolder code samples.
<Crell> Ah, now it's doing something.  Thanks.
<LYoung> azidhaka: you are officially my hero :) I been trying to figure this out for 2 days
<16SAA1GDR> hey all, i'm doing a net install based mostly off https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet - however i would like it so that the the installer gets the install image off a the local server, not ubuntu.com
<16SAA1GDR> how would I go about this
<azidhaka> LYoung: that's compiling 101, the fun has just begun :)
<sideone> .
<LYoung> azidhaka: I'm a windows guy 100%... though I can see the appeal of using linux, it's a little too much thinking for me lol
<Crell> Hm.
<azidhaka> LYoung: me too, just remembering here the good ol' times
<LYoung> make
<LYoung> ummm... wrong window
<Crell> rww: OK, that tries to update but fails.  It suggests use of pre-release or unofficial software packages, but I'm fairly sure I'm not doing any of that.
<Crell> I don't think I have any pinned packages either.
<Bop> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host , any help loggin into server ?
<flowbee> cycles
<LYoung> can anyone tell me if there's an irc client I can use without a gui?
<rww> LYoung: irssi or weechat
<KB1JWQ> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi changed my life, it may change yours. :-) LYoung
<LYoung> got a link rww?
<GeekMan> hey guys i found out why flash 10 wont install
<rww> LYoung: append .org to the program names. don't need one, though, they're both in the repositories.
<fisch246> anyone know of a fast and easy firewall setup?
<fisch246> basically a stand in setup?
<aeon-ltd> !firewall | fisch246
<ubottu> fisch246: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<aeon-ltd> fisch246: ufw can be set up easily, pretty much block all, open port 80 for web 443 for messaging
<LYoung> rww: do i download sources or binaries?
<q0z> learning iptables is quite usefull though, if you plan to work in the ocmputer industry..
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys, I have a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10424669 but I'll ask here too. Is it possible to make an ad hoc connection between two wlan cards? In short, I need to do  Nintendo DS ===(USB Dongle WEP)===> Ubuntu PC ===(PCI Card WPA)===> Router ===> Internet.
<rww> LYoung: ... you do sudo apt-get install irssi
<GeekMan> for one i have no idea why it wouldnt let me download it from adobes site but when you use this command: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin  you cant download it because you (i) need the repository 10.1.102.65-2lucid1 (adobe-flashplugin)
<KB1JWQ> q0z: That's a bit inaccurate. :-)  It's useful if you intend to work with Linux.
<q0z> hehe..
<GeekMan> so i got the repository using software center
<fisch246> aeon-ltd: i need something for a home network
<q0z> KB1JWQ, just depends on how you interpret "work in the computer industry"
<aeon-ltd> fisch246: oh you mean to act as a router?, then i do not know any
<fisch246> well ipsense? i think is the name?
<duckyflip> how can I stop windows loosing focus when you middle click on the window titlebar
<james333james> Anybody from China?
<fisch246> that's a BSD OS configured to be a firewall
<magicianlord> so, 10.10 or 10.04.1?
<fisch246> anyone have an experience with ipcop?
<fisch246> any*
<Crell> I used to run it, years ago.
<rww> magicianlord: 10.04.1 = 10.04 + security upgrades in lucid-security. Assuming you apply updates sanely, they're identical.
<GeekMan> ugh my java for my browsers is all kinds of messed up :*(
<KB1JWQ> !anyone | fisch246
<ubottu> fisch246: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Crell> I eventually replaced it with an open source image for a Linksys router.
<fisch246> ah ok
<magicianlord> rww: well aware of it. problem wiht 10.04 is that it's slower than 10.10 and there is a sound mute bug that hasn't been fixed. however, i prefer the look
<azidhaka> fisch246: you've got pfSense, ZeroShell, IPCop, monowall, etc
<rww> magicianlord: sorry, I misread 10.10 as 10.04.
<fisch246> well i'm looking for someone with experience with ipcop... so that was my question >.<
<NixGeek> !china | james333james
<ubottu> james333james: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<azidhaka> azidhaka: if you prefer something linux-based, but not free, Mikrotik RouterOS is the easiest of them
<fisch246> i haven't been able to test pfsense...
<fisch246> and i've heard ipcop is the next best thing...
<james333james> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<murkasp> ыва
<randomus1r> stick off
<dark_soul> how do i get openssl-devel for ubuntu?
<dark_soul> i was reading libssl-devel??
<azidhaka> dark_soul: libssl-dev if memory serves well
<dark_soul> i see
<dark_soul> thanks
<azidhaka> dark_soul: good luck
<murkasp_> Есть русские?
<murkasp_> Русске
<dark_soul> how do you search for a package?
<azidhaka> murkasp_: только болгарские
<dark_soul> i'm so use to yum
<dark_soul> yum search packagename
<VCoolio> !ru | murkasp_
<maco> !ru | murkasp_
<ubottu> murkasp_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<geirha> dark_soul: aptitude search 'regex'
<VCoolio> dark_soul: apt-cache search package
<geirha> dark_soul: And then to get more info,   aptitude show libssl-dev
<dark_soul> okay..so there's no apt-get search packagename
 * dark_soul wonders why its separated
<azidhaka> dark_soul: apt-get installs, apt-cache searches. aptitude does both
<VCoolio> dark_soul: and apt-key there is too, have fun
<dark_soul> okay..aptitude search libssl-devel yields nothing!
<geirha> dark_soul: Also, aptitude has a curses interface (if you run it without arguments), so it's a bit like a cli synaptic.
<geirha> dark_soul: in debian/ubuntu, development packages have -dev suffix, not -devel
<dark_soul> oh
<geirha> dark_soul: aptitude search 'ssl.*-dev'
<dark_soul> geirha: okay..the settle things
<bastidrazor> !find openssl-dev
<ubottu> Found: libcurl4-openssl-dev, libglobus-openssl-dev
<azidhaka> !find libssl-dev
<ubottu> Found: libssl-dev
<azidhaka> that's it
<james333james> Anybody from China?
<Sdw195> how do i reinstall grub form a ubuntu10.10 live disc?
<Sdw195> disk
<bastidrazor> Sdw195: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<epox> hi, can someone remind me how to edit boot parameters permanently (as opposed to hitting "e" at startup)
<Sdw195> bastidrazor  mount | tail 1  gives a cannot open `1' for reading no such file or directory
<bastidrazor> epox: /etc/default/grub  add them to this line between the quotes GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<littlepenguin> azidhaka: thanks for the help
<azidhaka> littlepenguin: don't mention it
<bastidrazor> Sdw195: just use mount with out the | tail 1
<Sdw195> ok
<epox> bastidrazor: thanks
<youra> how can I see how long a cd burn thru dd will take?
<SabHawk> hey guys im looking to burn an avi to dvd and im also looking for a program that has a gui to make it easier, running ubuntu and i have aptitude
<SabHawk> any suggestions?
<durpa> i installed a lamp environment with apt-get install lamp^ , but i want to see what version of apache i'm running, and no where is httpd installed as a binary... anyone know why? or how i can check the version w/out httpd binary?
<durpa> SabHawk: use mplayer
<KM0201> SabHawk: do you want to make this DVD watchable in a normal DVD payer?
<ray_> hi all
<SabHawk> yes i do KM
<KM0201> hmmm, not sure on that
<MsBetty> SabHawk, devede should work
<youra> how can I see how long a cd burn thru dd will take?
<SabHawk> ill try both thank you
<rww> durpa: apt-cache policy apache2 will show the version number
<MsBetty> SabHawk, worked for me to create a looped dvd
<rww> durpa: or "/usr/sbin/apache2 -v", if you want to use the binary itself.
<blag> how can i remove the root password hash from /etc/shadow?
<plazia> How do I enable the normal terminals. the Ctrl+alt+F1 - F5 ones. I press them and it goes black but there's no login prompt. just blank screen. I can then return to X with ctrl+alt+f7.
<map7_> I'm trying to setup dual monitors on an Intel X4500 GPU with G41 chipset is it possible?
<durpa> rww: thank you, that worked :D
<rumpe1> plazia, well... if they are not there and you didn't "deleted" them, then you might have errors in dmesg/syslog
<Sdw195> bastidrazor:  ok it gives me a list of things
<plazia> rumpe1, in so far as I know I've not "deleted" them. and I've no errors pertaining to that sort of thing in syslog or the output of the dmesg command. For the very life of me I'm still unable to fathom as to why they're absent.
<rumpe1> plazia, which ubuntu version?
<plazia> 10.04
<rumpe1> plazia, you could check for tty1.conf (e.g.) in /etc/init   (not /etc/init.d)
<rumpe1> plazia, and start it with "initctl start tty1" ...   (or initctl restart tty1... →man initctl)
<plazia> rumpe1, hmm they are there. tty1.conf and so forth. "start on stopped rc RUNLEVEL=[2345]"  "stop on runlevel [!2345]"  "respawn"  exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1"
<dos000> how do you make a  start script to launch in the background and start another tail right after that ? ./start.sh & ;  tail -100f nohup.out ?
<dos000> for bash
<Mrokii> How can I prevent kernel-messages (generated by a script) from showing in TTYs?
<rumpe1> plazia, then try to start them with the command i gave and look for error messages...
<plazia> rumpe1, http://pastebin.com/URUWT7aB is the output.
<FloridaGuy> why would these have 2 different speeds....same mirror...2 different distro's....kubuntu...about 200 kbps slower the chakra....     http://mirror.rit.edu/ubuntu/   in ubuntu is 200 kbps slower...  then http://mirror.rit.edu/kdemod/  ... for chakra  ....  and i have noticed in other mirrors  that the same mirror slower in ubuntu then another distro
<plazia> seems there is an error message of sorts.
<rumpe1> plazia, retry it with sudo
<tamtouma> hello ^^
<plazia> rumpe1, that yeilds "initctl: Job is already running: tty1
<plazia> "
<rumpe1> plazia, and no terminal on ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<plazia> nope just a blank screen
<plazia> same with all ttys
<plazia> rumpe1, sudo initctl restart tty1
<plazia>  Just tried it with restart there. but no joy.
<rumpe1> plazia, strange ⊙_ʘ
<plazia> rumpe1, an echo of my thoughts :)
<UbuntuNoob> hello
<rumpe1> plazia, maybe try something different as "getty" in the configuration...  rungetty e.g.
<UbuntuNoob> whats the best driver software i should use to make sure my drivers are all up to date :)?
<plazia> rumpe1, thanks for your help it was all worth a shot. I'll keep digging.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<skooz2011> hello
<Umeaboy> Someone good at reading Spanish here? Correcture-reading if you know what I mean.
<Umeaboy> Having some problems writing a letter in Spanish.
<rww> ubottu: ot | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brandon420> whats the best torrent program? for >300 torrents?
<Umeaboy> vuze.
<brandon420> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<brandon420> Umeaboy, isnt that a resource hog?
<Umeaboy> Not really.
<Umeaboy> That depends on your specs.
<magicianlord> when is vlc getting updates to 1.1.7 in the ubuntu repos?
<brandon420> quad core, 3.0, 2gb ram
<rww> !latest | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<blag> does the default /etc/shadow file have the root user specified in it at all?
<red2kic> magicianlord: Never. Or April (Next Ubuntu Release). Someone may make a PPA for it.
<etfb> Here's a question where the default answer is apparently wrong: how do I make Firefox my default browser?
<etfb> That is, when I click on an HTML file, how do I make it open in FF?  Currently it opens in Chromium.
<jrib> !default | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<red2kic> etfb: System --> Pref --> Pref. Apps.
<waseemdream> hey all
<etfb> jrib: Doesn't work.  Any further explanations?
<jrib> etfb: are you sure?
<waseemdream> my Empathy Internet messaging app isnt recognizing my name, any qs or comments?
<etfb> jrib: Quite.  Selected Open With..., chose Firefox and it opened with Firefox.  Closed FF, double clicked the file to see if it remembered, and up came Chromium.
<jrib> etfb: that's not what the factoid says :/
<waseemdream> plus i have major ocd so can't get it out of my mind as to why
<etfb> Yes it is.  The factoid is wrong.  I experimented further, and what it SHOULD say is:
<waseemdream> ohh and this empathy is only not recognizing facebook, all else is good
<jrib> etfb: no.  What you just described is not what the procedure the factoid told you to do.  So either you did not describe what you did correctly or you did not do what the factoid says (hint: PROPERTIES)
<waseemdream> btw is empathy the best all in one or are there better ones?
<red2kic> waseemdream: Try Pidgin.
<etfb> Select Open With... | Other application, then tick the box for "Remember this application".
<etfb> The factoid is wrong.
<jrib> etfb: either way works
<waseemdream> cool will do,
<jrib> etfb: like I said, you didn't click Properties first
<waseemdream> pidgin
<etfb> jrib: You're right.  I did misread it.
<etfb> Sorry about that.
<jrib> etfb: no problem, I'm tempted to right PROPERTIES in caps because I've had this discussion a hundred times :P
<jrib> s/right/write
<Guest58261> Hi, I'm trying to have conky launch on startup (after say 2 seconds)... there's plenty of stuff on google but I can't get any of it to work :S can anyone help?
<etfb> However, that is the less obvious way.  The "Remember..." setting is more obvious (once you realise that the MOST obvious three methods all fail without warning, that is -- but that's Gnome's fault, not the factoid's)
<jrib> etfb: what were the three obvious ways that didn't work?  One is just using open with directly I assume, the others?
<jrib> Guest58261: what did you try exactly?
<etfb> jrib: 1. Tell Firefox to be the default browser.
<etfb> 2. Use Preferred Applications to choose Firefox.
<jrib> etfb: in preferred apps?
<Gwar_Trolle> hey guys, I have a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10424669 but I'll ask here too. Is it possible to make an ad hoc connection between two wlan cards? In short, I need to do  Nintendo DS ===(USB Dongle WEP)===> Ubuntu PC ===(PCI Card WPA)===> Router ===> Internet.
<etfb> jrib: #1 is in Firefox itself.
<Guest58261> I tried creating a script and adding it to the start up apps jrib, but the script itself didn't work, and I still couldn't get it to work when I tinkered with it. Just found something though, hold on
<etfb> Hmmm... maybe I should just do a quick rundown of the options.  How easy is it to edit factoids, and what's the size limit?
<jrib> etfb: ah yeah, I agree that is a bit misleading.  I think it just changes what x-www-browser is (maybe?).  Consider filing a bug complaining about it.  I agree it's confusing
<jrib> !ubottu | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<waseemdream> no luck with pidgin doesnt offer facebook:(
<jrib> Guest58261: pastebin the script if you are stuck
<red2kic> waseemdream: It does.
<red2kic> waseemdream: Plugin.
<adamvr> gwar: it's doable, you'd need to set up packet forwarding between the two interfaces
<jcvfen> ok, i have now tried 10 atleast different newsreader with newzbin.com and NONE of them works please help, wasted 5usd of this... crap. none of them will connect they all say its the wrong password etc
<red2kic> waseemdream: Or don't use Facebook at all. Leave it at it. :\
<adamvr> and i can't remember off the top of my head how you'd do that
<waseemdream> okie doke, thanks
<erUSUL> Gwar_Trolle: Network manager supports creating ad-hoc networks. not sure how well it will play with a nintendo DS though... why can not you connect the ds directly to the router?
<Guest58261> jrib, this is one example I just tried that didn't work http://pastebin.com/gx31N8Wn all I want the script to do is wait 2 seconds then start conky
<akaSoldats> Hi, I am having a problem installing vmware server on my machine. When I run the config file for first time use it asks me to locate my C header files then throws some errors and fails.
<jrib> Guest58261: no space after the #!
<erUSUL> !ics | also ->
<ubottu> also ->: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Gwar_Trolle> erUSUL: because my roommate wont swap the router over to WEP, and the DS doesn;t support WPA.
<erUSUL> !ics | Gwar_Trolle also ->
<ubottu> Gwar_Trolle please see above
<Guest58261> jrib, still doesn't run conky
<jrib> Guest58261: what happens when you try and how are you trying?
<erUSUL> Gwar_Trolle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<jrib> dash
<Guest58261> I just double click and run in terminal, at which point a terminal window opens for like 2 seconds, displays nothing and closes
<erUSUL> Gwar_Trolle: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<Gwar_Trolle> erUSUL: I;ve tried that, but I can't figure out what to put, since I am using two Wlan and no eth hardware, :(
<jrib> Guest58261: run it in a terminal
<Guest58261> ah jrib, no idea why i didn't try that, tiredness :S I'll try that now
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. ON my Ububtu 10.10 clean install, I have some issues with my sound device. It's a bit non-standard so needs a bit of configuring post installing of OS. I've had it working before but I am unsure of what sound system I should have and so forth and certainly I have no idea where to find all the options. Is anyone able to assist, please?
<erUSUL> Gwar_Trolle: you have to choose the iface that is connected to the router as the one aviable to other computers in network manager
<znull> hey, does icinga have .rpms for centos?
<Guest58261> ah got that working jrib, thanks for your help, I'll go add this to the startup apps and it should work :D
<erUSUL> znull: ask in the centos channel ?
<ComradeHaz`> Currently it's picking up the device and is using Alsa mixer.
<ComradeHaz`> I seem to recall it should be usung another sound system
<znull> yeah wrong channel ups
<delaman> i just installed "libjexcelapi-java-doc" how do i view the doc?
<Pars> How do I open doc files? but, I do not want openoffice.
<erUSUL> Pars: try abiword then
<snowrichard> oowriter is good for me
<erUSUL> Pars: or office running in wine if you have it
<VCoolio> Pars: install antiword to convert to text, or use google docs
<benkevan> LibreOffice is better
<njero> Hi All, I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop from a CD that I created (and have successfully used)... but when I go to install it just sits on the loading screen forever
<Dakine> office running wine can sometimes pose problems it had injeciton issues
<ComradeHaz`> OK guys, I have sound working in VLC, I just need some assistance setting them as the system wide defaults. Please can someone help.
<akaSoldats> I need help configuring vmware server. The install went fine until I had to run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<Pars>  google docs? how?
<Pars> OK. found.
<Pars> thanks..
<akaSoldats> and then it doesnt compile. I have the progress on paste bin. http://pastebin.com/5PrLW7g8
 * ComradeHaz` jumps up and down and waves his arms about
<ComradeHaz`> HELLOOO!
<g_0_0> njero, which screen does it stop at?
<njero> The ubuntu loading graphic with the 5 (or six) dots.. they are still moving like they are loading... but nothing happens (left it for 40 minutes)
<njero> g_0_0: ^
<ComradeHaz`> Hmm, can anyone actually see what I say?
<g_0_0> njero - what do you see if you type ctrl alt f1 or ctrl alt f2 etc?
<njero> ComradeHaz`: yes, just don't know the answers
<njero> g_0_0: one sec, let me try
<njero> g_0_0: thanks btw
<ComradeHaz`> o.O
<njero> ComradeHaz`: I guess I don't really understand the question at all.. setting what to the system wide defaults? You didn't really ask a specific question
<ComradeHaz`> Basically, how do I chose the sound device all apps will usse?
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: click on the sound icon. choose sound properties. output tab
<EmuAlert> What are mod1, mod2, mod3 and mod5 usually assigned to?
<ComradeHaz`> I don't think I have a sound ico
<ComradeHaz`> should it be by the time?
<StaRetji> Folks, need help. I do killall xfce4-panel from terminal and it kills it. If i place this inside the bash script nothing happens? If though I kill several programs like that. Anyone?
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: it in the indicators with the envelope and turnon/off icon
<g_0_0> ComradeHaz`, system preferences sound
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: using gnome right?
<Pars> I use only Ubuntu. Can I install Windows Vista?
<ComradeHaz`> um, possibly not
<Acid190> Pars: yeah, get Vbox
<ComradeHaz`> Is mythbuntu significantly different?
<Pars> c: ubuntu     and         d: vista
<Pars> ?
<Plasmastar> Hi, I lost my sound. :(
<erUSUL> !dualboot | Pars
<ubottu> Pars: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Plasmastar> The only thing I know that caused this disaster is that I forced a shutdown.
<ComradeHaz`> Plasmastar: welcome to my world!
<ComradeHaz`> A quiet one!
<Plasmastar> Well I had it working...
<Plasmastar> But now it auto mutes and changes sound levels when I reboot, and doesn't do anything when I unmute.
<pylix> is xfce 4.8 0n the xubuntu 10.10 live cd?
<Plasmastar> I'm on xubuntu btw.
<etfb> jrib, here's my rundown of the *complete* instructions.  Too big for a factoid, I think: http://etfb.dreamwidth.org/446272.html
<g_0_0> Plasmastar, try typing - amixer init - in the terminal
<jrib> etfb: yeah, too big, but if you can think of a way to make the current factoid more straightforward, that would be helpful
<MylesMan> can som1 help me plz
<MylesMan> ?
<njero> g_0_0: (my computer freaked out, I unplugged, unplugged battery and am retrying... seems to be doing something)
<blind> I have a secondary monitor set up and I want to put a gnome-panel on it but can't figure out how to get it there..
<bastidrazor> blind: drag it over there
<blind> it won't drag
<etfb> jrib: What's the usual deal for "hyperlinking" a factoid, ie using it to point someone to a better and more comprehensive source of instruction?
<bastidrazor> blind: alt left click
<blind> yeah, it doesn't work
<blind> i move windows with alt-click, but the gnome panel doesn't budge
<BlackDalek> Help! my computer won't start...  the power died in the middle of a kernel update, now it won't boot. How do I get back in?
<MylesMan> I have mythtv setup its all working except every boot i have to re-run the capturecard setup to init my usb tuner
<njero> g_0_0: I am seeing errors now when I swap screens... "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 188108" etc etc... Also Unabled to read fragment, Unable to read page...
<Plasmastar> g_0_0: amixer: Unknown command 'init'...
<BlackDalek> I get a black screen and no grub menu
<jrib> etfb: ideally, when possible, factoids should be self-contained.  Otherwise, give brief solution and external link to more info.  If neither of those is possible, then link.
<BigMonkey> Streaming video problem in 9.10 on a thinkpad, streaming stops after varying short periods - 10 sec to a minute or so.  Wierd part - only happens in my main account
<Acid190> blind: are you configuring through the graphics card or the .....preferences/monitors?
<BlackDalek> All I get after POST is a black screen, then the ubuntu splash screen for a split second and then black screen and nothing.
<Jordan_U> njero: Sounds like either a bad CD or a bad drive.
<etfb> jrib, so let's see... !default
<Jordan_U> njero: Try installing from a flash drive.
<etfb> Nope.  Try again:
<etfb> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<jrib> etfb: /msg ubottu !default
<njero> Jordan_U: yeah... I think the disc is good because I have used it so I will try the flash drive option
<etfb> Gotcha.
<njero> thanks Jordan_U, g_0_0
<Jordan_U> njero: You're welcome.
<BigMonkey> Can anybody help?  Streaming video problem in 9.10 on a thinkpad, streaming stops after varying short periods - 10 sec to a minute or so.  Wierd part - only happens in my main account
<etfb> (Incidentally, we really need to stop calling the file manager "Nautilus".  It's nowhere near obvious enough for something so integral to the operation of an OS.  That's why I refer to it as "Gnome's file manager, Nautilus".)
<g_0_0> Plasmastar, are you sure ? try - sudo apt-get install amixer - then run amixer init again
<MylesMan> anybody got any ideas
<MylesMan> ?
<g_0_0> njero, check your cd
<njero> g_0_0: is there a tool for that?
<g_0_0> njero, at boot before install you can verify the cd
<etfb> jrib, how about this, with a bigger newbie slant:
<Plasmastar> g_0_0: E: Unable to locate package amixer
<etfb> Does double-clicking a file launch the wrong program?  Change the default setting like this: right-click the file's icon in Nautilus (the file manager).  Choose the Properties menu.  In the Open With tab, select your preferred program and click OK.
<Cale> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and getting: "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<Plasmastar> Yeah, I'm on xubuntu, don't know if that matters.
<g_0_0> Plasmastar, you are using gnome ?
<Cale> Any idea for what I could run to try to discover more about what the problem is?
<Plasmastar> xfce
<harleypig> I just noticed I'm using 6.9G on my main partition, /usr and /var are using up 4.8G and 1.9G respectively.  This is a headless server ... is there some way of determining what can be cleared up?
<harleypig> aptitude clean and autoclean don't clean up any space.
<g_0_0> Plasmastar, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<BlackDalek> My computer won't boot after power failure during kernel update... how can I fix?
<jrib> etfb: suggest it to ubottu :)
<etfb> harleypig: you can buy a terabyte for under a hundred dollars. Is it worth your time?
<Cale> harleypig: Is that a significant amount of space?
<Plasmastar> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Plasmastar> hmm
<harleypig> etfb: This is a linode server.
<BlackDalek> I can't get into a terminal or anything.... help!
<BigMonkey> Can anybody help?  Gnome streaming video 9.10 on a thinkpad, streaming stops after varying short periods - 10 sec to a minute or so.  Wierd part - only happens in my main account
<harleypig> Cale: It's 6.9G on a 7G partition.
<Cale> I see
<harleypig> I've got 85M left on the drive.
<etfb> harleypig, I'm not sure what that means. I just always recommend asking yourself that question.  The days of expensive storage are long gone.
<Cale> hmm, my /var is only 1.2G
<BlackDalek> How do I get into a grub menu to boot from the previous kernel? It won't even show me the grub menu
#ubuntu 2011-02-04
<Plasmastar> g_0_0: I got it. :)
<Plasmastar> alsa-utils reset worked wonders
<harleypig> etfb: It's a virtual private server.
<red2kic> BlackDalek: Hold SHIFT when you boot up.
<g_0_0> Plasmastar, so you have sound now?
<nejode> BlackDalek, boot with the live cd and chroot into your filesystem
<Plasmastar> g_0_0: Yup, thanks. :)
<harleypig> Cale: that's not that different from mine at 1.9G
<g_0_0> Plasmastar, you're welcome
<nejode> BlackDalek, ...then finish the upgrade
<harleypig> what about /usr?
<Cale> yeah
<Cale> Just checking
<harleypig> :]
<Cale> 8.3 GB for /usr
<harleypig> well monkey spit
<Cale> Ubuntu is just kinda big.
<harleypig> sounds like I need to increase my partition size.
<MylesMan> hey g_0_0 can u help me
<g_0_0> What's the problem MylesMan?
<MylesMan> I have mythtv setup its all working except every boot i have to re-run the capturecard setup to init my usb tuner
<Cale> (my /usr/local is 2.2GB though)
<g_0_0> what command do you have to run? MylesMan
<Cale> So it works out about the same in the end.
<MylesMan> mythtv-setup then go into capturecard and just click finish
<MylesMan> and it inits fine
<MylesMan> and modprobe pvrusb2
<g_0_0> is it the pvrusb2 that fixes the problem mylesman
<harleypig> Cale: yeah *sigh* Linode is great, but they're stingy with the hard drive space.
<MylesMan> both
<MylesMan> i have to modprobe the setup etc
<MylesMan> then setup*
<g_0_0> ok add pvrusb2 to the file /etc/modules mylesman
<MylesMan> how
<MylesMan> ?
<g_0_0> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<skutr3> hey guys grooveshark isnt working on my pc can i get some help?
<g_0_0> then add a line
<g_0_0> MylesMan, with  pvrusb2
<MylesMan> just pvrusb2
<MylesMan> ?
<g_0_0> yep
<MylesMan> after loop
<Cale> harleypig: Straight up ubuntu is a weird choice though, since it my default has lots of desktop stuff that I bet is using a lot of the space.
<g_0_0> before
<ssn> hi guys
<aeon-ltd> skutr3: details please
<MylesMan> ok
<ssn> i have a bit of a silly question
<g_0_0> MylesMan, you won't have to do modprobe after
<sacarlson> BlackDalek: my guess is you have a wubi install and have updated, there are issues with wubi updates at this time posible fix see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<Cale> harleypig: If you're not using gnome, etc. you might try uninstalling it.
<MylesMan> i'll try that
<MylesMan> thx
<g_0_0> MylesMan, goodluck
<skutr3> aeon-ltd: well i try to play a song and it wont play.... it buffers but doesnt play....
<njero> Hmm, usb fail too. I am jinxed... let me reboot and check that CD.
<ssn> is it possible to export nfs shares on a system with just a root account to a system with a normal user that still can write on it (without sudo)?
<harleypig> aptitude search gnome | grep '^i' returns nothing ... doesn't look like any gnome libraries are installed
<Acid190> When Ubuntu boots, is there a config file or a way to change it from saying ubuntu to...whatever?
<BigMonkey> Video help?  Streaming video in gnome stops, but only in my main account.  Is there anything I can reinitialize to fix it?
<bardyr> Hey, i have a Acer travelmate 230 and just installed Ubuntu 10.10 but i have a problem with the load, no matter what i do i cant get the load under 1, even with gdm/X killed and the box doing nothing
<Acid190> bardyr: what's load 1?
<bardyr> Acid190, average load: 0.98
<bardyr> top/uptime
<skutr3> aeon-ltd: you there?
<sacarlson> ssn: yes, it must be posible since I setup pxeboot with read write for users on nfs
<ssn> scrooloose: it does not work here. with no_root_squash, you still can only write with sudo
<Acid190> bardyr: your processor frequency? or is there a load feature I don't know about?
<BlaDe^> I've just installed lm-sensors and my gpu is at 104 degrees C -- is that considered high?
<piercedwater> Can anyone here help me with large storage options? (8+ TB)
<gnychis> I have an ubuntu CD mounted at /mnt/iso (I have no internet connection), and I am trying to install a deb.  I added this to /etc/apt/sources.list "deb file::///mnt/iso lucid main restricted" and commented everything else out, I then did apt-get update, and tried to install something but got "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<ssn> BlaDe^: thats ok
<bardyr> Acid190, if you open up your terminal and type uptime, it will display the system load
<BlaDe^> ssn: what temperature should I start to be concerned at?
<sacarlson> ssn: I think you need to add rw  example: /nfs-share/ubuntu/    *(no_root_squash,rw,async,no_subtree_check)
<ssn> BlaDe^: grakas get quite hot. as long as you dont have any crashes or display errors, you should be fine
<ssn> sacarlson: thats exactly how my exports look
<BlaDe^> ssn: what about CPU? It has been overheating lately.. I just cleaned out the fans etc though
<ssn> BlaDe^: do you have case fan?
<BlaDe^> ssn:  it's a laptop
<sacarlson> ssn: I should verify then,  the last setup I just use for install that might just create a ram disk to write
<Acid190> bardyr: i apparently have 3 users on this laptop
<ssn> BlaDe^: does it still crash afer cleaning?
<BlaDe^> I have to clock the laptop at 800MHz to stop it overheating, though.. However, it never overheated on Windows.
<Acid190> bardyr: but my load average: 1.00, 0.95, 0.78
<bardyr> Acid190, and thats probably fine if you are using your computer, not if your computer is idle
<Acid190> bardyr: have like 5 things going, what the hell is the 3 users though?
<Acid190> sorry, heck
<maco> Acid190: you logged in on the gui, plus two terminals?
<ssn> BlaDe^: maybe the fans are running to slow? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ACPI_fan_control_script
<Acid190> maco: ah, nice
<Linux_PRO> s
<sacarlson> ssn: it would also depend on how the disk is mounted that you are exporting and how the privs are set on that disk and dir
<Linux_PRO> How to install wine in linux 10.10?
<bardyr> Linux_PRO, sudo apt-get install wine ; winecfg
<Acid190> maco: there any other terminal tricks for good system info?
<bardyr> Acid190, top
<maco> Acid190: i like iotop
<nabukadnezar43> hi how do i install network-manager-gnome on kubuntu maverick
<maco> nabukadnezar43: with the package manager
<BigMonkey> bardyr: streaming stops, but only in my main account.  Can I delete any config files? Works fine in other accounts
<maco> nabukadnezar43: open kpackagekit and search for it
<maco> nabukadnezar43: to remove the others, ive already given you the package names in the other channel
<nabukadnezar43> ok i have synaptic, but do i have to remove the used one first?
<nabukadnezar43> ahh ok sorry
<maco> nabukadnezar43: youd want to do it in the other order so youre online to install the new one
<bardyr> BigMonkey, Sure go ahead and delete them all (btw what are you talking about? =
<bardyr> )
<nabukadnezar43> ok thanks maco
<gnychis> I have an ubuntu CD mounted at /mnt/iso (I have no internet connection), and I am trying to install a deb.  I added this to /etc/apt/sources.list "deb file::///mnt/iso lucid main restricted" and commented everything else out, I then did apt-get update, and tried to install something but got "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<BigMonkey>  bardyr:  Gnome streaming video 9.10 on a thinkpad, streaming stops after varying short periods - 10 sec to a minute or so.  Wierd part - only happens in my main account
<void> ldfire
<BlaDe^> ssn:  none of those eem to work for 10.10
<void> jeez
<bardyr> BigMonkey, Weird, i would just install vlc :)
<EmuAlert> How do you normally take pictures with a computer's camera?
<bardyr> EmuAlert, gnome-cheese
<BigMonkey> bardyr
<bikerer> hey, im having some problems
<BigMonkey> bardyr: sorry about the blank.  VLC integrates with mozilla well?
<bikerer> include/linux/coda.h:223: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u_quad_t'
<bardyr> BigMonkey, if you install the plugin, it does
<Acid190> bikerer: what are you trying to do?
<bc81> BigMonkey: mozilla-plugin-vlc
<BigMonkey> bardyr: do I have to remove any other plugin stuff?
<bikerer> Acid190, compile a linux kernel for a huawei s7 using a arm-eabi  i just built from the google tools
<BlaDe^> my fan speeds aren't showing up in "sensors" -- why would that be?
<bikerer> trued with gnueabi that dint work , produced the module i needed but it was incompatible somehow
<bikerer> and then i tried codesourcerys eabi, that didnt work either, basically produced the same error as this one here
<Acid190> bikerer: ha, outta my league
<bikerer> hehe ok
<bardyr> BigMonkey, not exactly sure, probably
<v0lksman> hey all!  10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade gone bad.  I can't seem to load the drivers for my nvidia card (GT220)...can anyone point me in the right direction?
<bardyr> v0lksman, dmesg -> pastebin
<BigMonkey> bardyr: thanks.  I'm hesitant to go down that route, though.  Since it's an account-dependent thing, I've deleted .mozilla, .gstreamer*, .macromedia*, hoping to get it.
<BigMonkey> bardyr: that's what the "delete config files" thing was about.
<ipatch> so i am following the guide located: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10425861&posted=1#post10425861 and grub is not loading :-/
<v0lksman> bardyr, http://pastebin.com/cYSdBjRQ
<pabst> what's the etymology of 'wheel' to mean 'administrator'?
<bardyr> v0lksman, doesn't seem to be anything there, whats actually the problem and do you get any error messages
<v0lksman> no errors or anything...but compiz won't launch and I can't get twinview working
<bc81> pabst: http://superuser.com/questions/191955/what-is-the-wheel-user-in-os-x
<rww> pabst: http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/W/wheel.html says "from slang ‘big wheel’ for a powerful person"
<v0lksman> when I open nvidia settings it says nvidia isn't the current driver
<v0lksman> what ever happened to envy!  :)
<kasper_> god i hate unity
<pabst> aaaah
<pabst> ty
<Acid190> v0lksman: administration/hardware drivers?
<KM0201> v0lksman: envy...lol, another "problem from the past".. automatix, envy, and now tweak.. :)
<imon> anyone know how to set up ircd-hybrid to make user supply a password to connect??
<Acid190> not a fan of tweak
<v0lksman> envy always worked for me...I read the horrors but it always seemed to work.. :)
<KM0201> Acid190: not i said the fly... :)
<KM0201> v0lksman: the problem w/ envy(and automatix, and tweak) is when they fail, its often quite spectacular, and difficult to fix.
<kasper_> sudo apt-get install unity-sucks
<v0lksman> so this is fun, the Restricted Driver window (jocky?) says it's activated but not currently in use...
<v0lksman> ?
<Acid190> kasper_: lol
<bikerer> hrmf. if all else fails change m to n :D
<kasper_> just installed the new UNR and i am NOT pleased
<EmuAlert> Are mod1, mod2, mod3, and mod5 normally unassigned?
<v0lksman> KM0201, I could say the same about Ubuntu's driver management at this time... :)
<ArkoldThos> where do I reinstall grub (installed windows 7 long time ago and since my starcraft 2 licence just expired... i want to use ubuntu again)
<Acid190> How is envy,automatix, tweak better than compiz?
<ArkoldThos> i mean, is grub-install /dev/???
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | ArkoldThos
<ubottu> ArkoldThos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> Acid190: you could make the same argument.. i hate compiz
<bastidrazor> ArkoldThos: use the restoregrub link
<Acid190> preference
<kasper_> whatever happened to elbuntu
<bikerer> you can boot linux from the nt bootload too somehow
<bikerer> i did it once
<KM0201> v0lksman: did you enable the restricted driver? what is your nvidia device
<v0lksman> GT220
<KM0201> hmm
<v0lksman> I installed nvidia-current from repos
<v0lksman> when I first opened jocky it was blank so I did it manually
<KM0201> v0lksman: wellt hats your problem
<KM0201> v0lksman: most likely you intalled the wrong nvidia driver.
<bikerer> you have the kernel headers is suppose?
<KM0201> v0lksman: or it needs enabled in xorg... you can't blame ubuntu when you don't do something right.
<bikerer> move your xorg file out of the way and try again?
<bikerer> or replace nvidia with nv
<v0lksman> bikerer, that's the only way I got it to boot...kill the xorg file
<v0lksman> bikerer, I bet thats it!  will try that!
<bikerer> wait
<v0lksman> ok
<bikerer> the nv driver is the nvidia generic xorg driver
<bikerer> the nvidia install should have made a xorg file
<bikerer> i suggest trying different drivers or trying to get jockey to play game somehow
<bikerer> perhaps apt-get install the nvidia drivers
<Boatingbum23> hello, i have an optical input on my mother board and would like to have that feed (from my tv) play through my speakers. how do i do that?
<prodigel> hi all. redmine+ubuntu here, email issues, need help. thanks in advance :d
<bardyr> bikerer, nv is a old crappy open source nvidia driver that only supports 2d
<bikerer> yep
<v0lksman> poop
<v0lksman> hahaha
<rww> ...
<bikerer> but it works during fucked nvidia modules
<Acid190> v0lksman: wrap the driver?
<v0lksman> wonder if I should attempt mannual install of the downloaded driver from nvidia
<bardyr> v0lksman,  sudo nvidia-xconfig ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<maco> !language | bikerer
<ubottu> bikerer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bikerer> sorry
<Mantis[]> hi anyone have a favorite video converting program? ( ogm to avi )
<v0lksman> bardyr, I read somewhere that nvidia-xconfig will bork things pretty good...I guess it can't hurt at this point...ahhaha
<anchorschmidt> mencoder all the way
<bikerer> i think handbreak is supposed to be quite good
<bardyr> bikerer, his nvidia modules are not broken, they are just not configured
<bikerer> aah
<v0lksman> bardyr, weird...nvidia-xconfig isn't found
<Midas3> Mantis[]: or avidemux
<EmuAlert> What's the command for key presses?
<v0lksman> http://pastebin.com/RfWTde3W
<anchorschmidt> or pacpl, that's the most powerful file conversion program ever. It converts both audio and video http://www.tux-crazy.com/2011/01/ultimate-guide-to-audio-conversion-in_25.html
<v0lksman> my nvidia packages
<delemi> Question - After updates today my laptop boots into what looks like ubuntu and then opens a terminal. Any ideas?
<v0lksman> delemi, nvidia?
<anchorschmidt> startx?
<anchorschmidt> try startx
<delemi> intel
<bardyr> v0lksman, post your xcorg.conf
<sorush20> hi is there a program out there for ubuntu splits large files or folders into smaller number of files and burns them to dvd  automatically.. k3b doesn't do that.
<delemi> x: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<sprink> Is there any way I could remove some recent updates, or some way to simulate that updates are available, so I can write some regex's accordingly?
<Acid190> delemi: sudo
<mellin> How do I go about editing the grub2 text entries for which kernel to boot?  I looked in /etc/grub/default and didn't see anything in the file to edit the text titles
<Gulfstream> I installed the driver for the wireless card via ndiswrapper, but now the network manager can''t even detect the wireless card or the router. (I'm using 10.10 and the belkin F5d8053 (usb) v3xxx)
<v0lksman> bardyr, http://pastebin.com/SJ6Q4yr1
<anchorschmidt> sorush20 you can use Kdenlive to split the video and then export and .vob files and then you can burn them
<Gulfstream> How do I get the computer connected to the internet?
<strangl3r> hi all. I was trying to load a symlinked directory in apache2 (perms were set to the ww-data user correctly) and I still get a permissions denied error. Once I move the files into /var/www instead of using the symlink it works. Why is this happening? I don't have selinux installed.
<strangl3r> *www-data
<NixGeek> delemi: sudo startx
<strangl3r> Gulfstream, need more info
<strangl3r> are you using ethernet, wifi ?
<delemi> Fatal Server Error: Server is already started
<strangl3r> delemi, stop the server process first
<v0lksman> bardyr, I can't boot with that though...
<solar_george> delemi sudo service gdm restart
<Boatingbum23> hello, i have an optical input on my mother board and would like to have that feed (from my tv) play through my speakers. how do i do that?
<v0lksman> I have it renamed and no xorg in use right now...with it it won't launch X saying nvidia isn't valid
<bardyr> v0lksman, what does "sudo modprobe nvidia" do
<v0lksman> nothing at all
<Acid190> v0lksman: do you have Nvidia X server settings in administration?
<strangl3r> Boatingbum23, this is not an ubuntu question
<bardyr> v0lksman, anything happened in dmesg?
<Boatingbum23> where should i ask then?
<sorush20> anchorschmidt: its not a movie its lots of photos in folders
<v0lksman> Acid190, preferences
<strangl3r> Boatingbum23, read your motherboard manual
<v0lksman> Acid190, yes
<v0lksman> bardyr, nope
<Boatingbum23> ...already did...they like windows, thanks anyway
<magnetic> join #morphos
<jcmena35> #aprendices
<bikerer> the latest ubuntu kernel seems to break the broadcom sta drivers here btw
<v0lksman> bardyr, lsmod has nvidia               9331115  0
<v0lksman> agpgart                32075  1 nvidia
<Acid190> v0lksman: if you can use that program, it will let you save an xorg file in "display configuration"
<sprink> Any way to simulate there are package updates available with any of the apt tools?
<bikerer> magnetic, spot on!
<v0lksman> Acid190, yea it won't launch cause the nvidia driver isn't in use (so it claims)
<delemi> Restarted services, went to login page. Logged in. Looks like I am on my desktop with out any icons or task bars. And there is a terminal window open. I can do nothing but type in the term.
<Acid190> weird
<delemi> If I type Exit. It takes me back out to the login page.
<bardyr> v0lksman, sudo jockey-text -e nvidia-current
<Acid190> delemi: are you trying to poweroff?
<delemi> trying to get out of the term window.
<bardyr> v0lksman, if that doesn't work you need to boot with the broken xorg.conf and find the error messages
<delemi> I just rebooted my computer after updates.
<v0lksman> Unknown driver: nvidia-current
<delemi> It comes back on to the login page.
<v0lksman> sudo jockey-text --list
<v0lksman> kmod:nvidia_current - nvidia_current (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<bardyr> _ instead of -
<delemi> I login. Now I am on my desktop but nothing is there. No icons. No folders. No task bars.
<Jordan_U> v0lksman: Have you rebooted since enabling the driver?
<delemi> There is a white term window open.
<njero> g_0_0, Jordan_U: my CD checked out okay... must be a bad drive. The USB did not check out though.. I must have done something wrong there. Does the media need to be formatted in a particular way or should dd handle that?
<delemi> That is all that is present.
<v0lksman> Jordan_U, yep...many times...
<Acid190> v0lksman:http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=99513
<Jordan_U> njero: You can't just dd an Ubuntu iso to a flash drive. You need to use a tool like unetbootin.
<njero> oh... hmm
<bardyr> njero, also ubuntu comes with a built in tool to create live usb drivers
<njero> bardyr: I am on OSX
<njero> Jordan_U: I was following the instructions here... http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<v0lksman> bardyr, tried with a _ and the same thing
<bardyr> njero, btw mbp does not support booting from USB
<Jordan_U> njero: I've made an image which can be dd'd.
<bardyr> v0lksman, reboot and paste all errors
<v0lksman> with the xorg.conf restored?
<g_0_0> njero, have you managed to boot from the CD?
<Jordan_U> njero: A USB drive created that way will only boot on an intel mac, not a standard BIOS based PC.
<bardyr> v0lksman, with xorg.conf that uses nvidia driver
<njero> *facepalm*
<v0lksman> k
<v0lksman> thx
<Jordan_U> njero: http://216.57.70.194/ubuntu_minimal_maverick_amd64_ddable.iso
<njero> g_0_0: I tried the CD in my macbook and it worked and I ran the check... it was good. I am trying to install on my Toshiba where the drive is apparently bad
<g_0_0> njero, how old the the toshiba?
<njero> 2005
<EmuAlert> I messed up my keys with xmodmap. How do I get back to the default?
<prodigel> EmuAlert, xkeycaps
<prodigel> EmuAlert, restart defaults
<Jordan_U> njero: You can also boot from the liveCD on your mac (which I assume has a good drive) and use System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator from within the live system.
<nabukadnezar43> i cant get nm-applet (applet for network-manager-gnome) running under kubuntu, here is the error i get: "http://pastebin.com/1EU1N4iE"
<njero> aha
<g_0_0> njero, you could try cleaning the cd lens with alcohol
<nabukadnezar43> what should i do
<rand_u> in windows how do you check the iso for errors after it has been burned? i tried isobuster and selected 2048 but it has errors at he end of the drive (gets to 99%) if i click replace with zeros i just keep getting asked the question... tried like 7-8 times. then i said lets try the selection button (with zero option) and it finishes but the md5sum is not valid. i'm 99% sure this is a valid burn. what should i be doing differently?
<strangl3r> rand_u, windows? wrong channel dude.
<nabukadnezar43> join #windows rand_u
<rand_u> strang13r yea- i'm asking here because ms windows users don't do this md5 stuff. and i couldn't find any other good place. it is an ubuntu iso.
<delemi> So guys - After updates today I reboot my machine. I come to the Ubuntu 10.10 login, I enter my password and it logs me into the desktop. However it has no icons, folders or task bars. It does however have a term window open. Does anyone have any ideas?
<jesusvaldez> hello I im  currently on the "try it" ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook. I am tryn to install and it just stalls for about an hr at a time and nothing happends i am booting from usb drive
<fridgerator> how can i kill an active tcp connection without killing the process thats running it?
<strangl3r> rand_u, right but this is a linux chat. we're not answering windows questions.
<Marotte> rand_u, what program do you use for burning the iso ?
<strangl3r> might as well ask about motorcycles in a car forum
<bardyr> delemi, type gnome-panel in the terminal
<prodigel> strangl3r, what about configuring redmine under ubuntu? :D
<rand_u> marotte: i used ubuntu 10.04, but don't have it any more (friends machine).
<bardyr> strangl3r, this is a ubuntu chat we chat about ubuntu related topics
<strangl3r> prodigel, what does that have to do with anything
<jesusvaldez> Download the Universal USB Installer
<bardyr> strangl3r, and md5 checking a ubuntu iso is kinda related to ubuntu
<ray24> Ubuntu-offtopic = admin ban abuse
<strangl3r> bardyr, yes and burning cds in windows has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> strangl3r: Normally questions related to processes required to install Ubuntu are answered in this channel, even if they are steps that need to be taken in Windows.
<bardyr> strangl3r, if it is and ubuntu cd it does
<rww> ray24: Please /join #ubuntu-ops to discuss core channel bans. #ubuntu is for technical support only.
<prodigel> strangl3r, just asking ;), you were more than explicit on the windows issue .. .:D
<strangl3r> newbs! later.
<delemi> bardyl, that did it
<ray24> nah stfu
<bardyr> rand_u, there should be a howto to burn, check, etc. the iso in windows in help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com
<jesusvaldez> im using  Universal USB Installer that ubuntu website slinkked me too
<rww> ray24: and watch your language
<bardyr> rand_u, i think those are the urls :/
<ray24> rww, post your profile
<ray24> i'd like to evaluate you
<sedeki> how can i increase my screen brightness? like, update power schedule (running on battery)
<justakill> hey does anyone here use GAG
<justakill> ?
<rww> ray24: again, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. I'd point you at #ubuntu-offtopic, but... well...
<ray24> I want to know how much you make, your job occupation
<maco> ray24: none of these are relevant to you
<ray24> support me by banning me and expressing my own opinions
<justakill> i was thinking about using it to dual boot on 2 master drives is it possible with GAG?
<prodigel> justakill, used once ... just switch tu grub/grub2 if you can
<ulziibuyan> read/write is really slow. what have I done wrong? mke2fs -t ext4 -i 65536 -I 512 -m 0 -O none,dir_index,extent,filetype,flex_bg,^has_journal,sparse_super,uninit_bg /dev/sda1
<justakill> grub is better?
<justakill> can i reinstall grub from inside windows 7 for example
<justakill> ?
<prodigel> justakill, much better, more customizable and you can find loads of docs on the net about it
<exutux> ù
<bardyr> ulziibuyan, what does hdparm -T -t /dev/sda say?
<warace> hi!!!
<warace> how do I change channel?
<prodigel> justakill, boot from a live cd, and follow instructions on web. I'm sure you'll find plenty
<warace> I want to join the fallin-angel channel
<warace> how do I switch
<warace> :/
<prodigel> warace, "/join #fallin-angel"
<justakill> yea its just its really a pain if you install linux before windows 7
<NixGeek> warace: /join #fallin-angel
<warace> thank you
<v0lksman> bardyr, http://pastebin.com/eRiVdadW
<justakill> to get grub to work again
<bardyr> delemi, great but thats not a permanent fix
<jesusvaldez> suggestions?
<ulziibuyan> bardyr: cached/buffered is 2983/49 respectively.
<BigMonkey> bardyr: tried the vlc plugin, but no dice.
<Marotte> justakill, you should install windows before GNU/linux
<njero> Jordan_U: got the download thanks... brb
<Jordan_U> njero: You're welcome.
<Marotte> as GNU/Linux takes care of windows but windows doesn't care about linux :/
<justakill> yea i did but windows xp completly messed up i played around to much
<justakill> i know
<jesusvaldez> im new to this and could really use the help
<justakill> but i don't nécersairly want to reinstall ubuntu
<justakill> its working great
<prodigel> justakill, read some grub stuff, it's not very hard to add a boot optin to menu.lst
<Marotte> justakill, just don't install indos :)
<Marotte> windows
<justakill> well i make music
<justakill> and use ableton live
<Marotte> ok
<justakill> i've tried programs for linux
<justakill> some are getting good
<Marotte> did you try lmms ?
<justakill> yea
<justakill> its good just dosn't level up to ableton
<bardyr> v0lksman,  sudo dkms build  -m nvidia-current -v 260.19.06
<prodigel> justakill, there was a music live cd ... I don't remember it's name
<Marotte> that's true some windows app for audio are far more better...
<justakill> i also like to keep a windows partition for certain programs or compatibility
<bardyr> v0lksman,  then  sudo dkms install  -m nvidia-current -v 260.19.06
<Marotte> can't you try using them in virtualbox ?
<jesusvaldez> sorry im n "nuub: but i cuold really use the ubuntu help
<justakill> i tried
<justakill> but it eats up processeur etc
<justakill> and is completly bugged
<v0lksman> Error! This module/version combo is already installed
<v0lksman> for kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic-pae (i686)
<Marotte> I have a windows partition too... but the fact is that for a multiboot you should always install windows first (or keep an unused partition for it)
<justakill> and i tried wine to
<v0lksman> build said the same thing
<pegasus_> hi
<v0lksman> this is nutters...
<justakill> oh wait
<pegasus_> I am new with ubuntu
<justakill> just thought of something
<bardyr> v0lksman, paste dkms status
<Marotte> hi pegasus_
<pegasus_> and I have a problem ...
<pegasus_> I don't know how to solve it
<pegasus_> ...
<pegasus_> hi marotte
<migro> Hi. I cannot connect to Facebook Chat with Empathy. Everything worked fine yesterday. Do you have this problem?
<v0lksman> nvidia-current, 260.19.06, 2.6.35-25-generic-pae, i686: installed
<v0lksman> vboxhost, 3.2.12, 2.6.35-25-generic-pae, i686: installed
<jesusvaldez> hi i am new to ubuntu and i could reall use the help thanks in advance
<justakill> if i format the partition from ubuntu to a ntfs then install windows over?? it should eat up grub?
<Marotte> pegasus_, don't ask to ask...
<BigMonkey> Wierd video problem - streaming video cuts out randomly, but only in my main account!
<pegasus_> it seems my USB
<pegasus_> doesnt work
<pegasus_> don't know how to fix it
<gunndawg> Has anyone used the P2P client GTK-Gnutella ? I cant seem to get a connection
<Marotte> justakill, the windows install could get ride of grub, for sure
<pegasus_> when I plug in an external unit
<bardyr> v0lksman, uname -a
<Marotte> at least for XP, don't know much about 7
<justakill> i hate windows
<v0lksman> Linux brian 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 19:01:46 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<pegasus_> it does not appear like it is not read
<pegasus_> ...
<Marotte> windows needs to install its own bootloader
<justakill> yea i could look up for windows 7
<aadem> If i choose to install a different linux distro and use the partitioner to create a seperate little partition on my laptop for it, will grub automatically be set up for dual booting or is it dependent on the secondary distro i plan to install
<Marotte> but you may reinstall grub afterward, booting from a live cd for exemple
<justakill> it would be cool to have an independant disk with the bootloader on it
<jesusvaldez> hey maybe some one can PMe i could really use then help thnks
<justakill> a small 10gig disk
<justakill> or watever
<bazhang> jesusvaldez, ask here
<warace> uhh...
<bazhang> !enter | justakill
<ubottu> justakill: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<warace> how do I join network GameSurge
<rand_u> bardy: i found the info, but it only explains how to check the ISO image on ms windows. not after the disc has been burned.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check%20the%20CD
<warace> how do I join network GameSurge
<bardyr> v0lksman, modprobe nvidia-current
<Marotte> warace, what's your question ?
<v0lksman> bardyr, nothing comes back
<warace> how do I join the network "GameSurge"
<Marotte> ^^
<bardyr> v0lksman, do it without sudo
<justakill> yea i know i tried the reinstalling of grub but never made none of the tutorials i used worked, maybe i was doing something wrong... i don't know im not risking it now tho
<rww> warace: /connect irc.gamesurge.net
<warace> network not channel
<NixGeek> warace! look it up, the ubuntu channel isn't for random irc questions!
<v0lksman> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): Operation not permitted
<warace> thank you
<justakill> GAG seemed interesting because you can load it from windows
<royale1223> how do I use this guide? http://pkgs.org/debian-sid/debian-nonfree-i386/abs-guide_6.2-1_all.deb.html
<jsec> royale1223: read it and follow the instructions?
<bardyr> rand_u, you can just boot the cd and in the boot menu there will be an option to do a integrity test
<osoroso> hola
<royale1223> jsec: there are no instructions
<osoroso> hi
<BigMonkey> Advice on zeroing out the config files for an account?  Video cuts out only in my main account on my laptop.
<Marotte> justakill, what's the interest.. just use grub which is able to boot a windows system
<Gulfstream> strangl3r: I am using wifi, it is a wireless card
<Gulfstream> but right now, I am using a different computer with wired
<jesusvaldez> im using the "try it" version of ubuntu on my netbook i want to install it but it wont it laggs for about a hr at a time
<bardyr> v0lksman, i'm out of ideas, sorry.
<Marotte> jesusvaldez, just use the offical CD.. it is live and install is supposed to work well
<Gulfstream> or... shoudl I reask my question?
<jsec> royale1223: did you download it already?
<Gulfstream> I installed the driver for the wireless card via ndiswrapper, but now the network manager can''t even detect the wireless card or the router. (I'm using 10.10 and the belkin F5d8053 (usb) v3xxx)
<v0lksman> bardyr, np...thanks a lot for the effort...glad I'm not the only one stumped
<Gulfstream> How do I get the computer connected to the internet?
<royale1223> jsec: and installed it already
<jesusvaldez> i dont have a cd drive
<Gulfstream> jesusvaldez: Which version?
<jesusvaldez> i am using and running off the udb stick
<jesusvaldez> 10.10
<Marotte> ok
<royale1223> jsec: how do i use it now?
<Gulfstream> jesusvaldez: Use 10.0-4 or 11.04...
<v0lksman> bardyr, http://pastebin.com/W7UJueWT just found that here:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/nvidia-96-driver-ubuntu-10-10-fix/
<Marotte> 11.04 !!?
<jesusvaldez> Gulfstream 11.4?
<bazhang> Gulfstream, please dont recommend alpha versions
<Gulfstream> bazhang: sorry..
<gooseheaded> Howdy, guys.
<jesusvaldez> ok i will not go alpha
<Gulfstream> jesusvaldez: use 10.04
<Marotte> 10.04 or 10.10 are the two alternative
<jesusvaldez> 10.4 was not an option on the website
<jsec> royale1224: no idea...
<Linux_PRO> how to uninstall LAMP server?
<EmuAlert> What's a pointer?
<jesusvaldez> im new to this and dont understand ehy i just cant rubn 10.10
<v0lksman> ->
<v0lksman> :)
<bardyr> v0lksman, i wouldn't really call that a fix, but the driver should work, i have the same setup and it works perfectly
<Marotte> Linux_PRO, aptitude purge apache2 mysql ?
<gooseheaded> Linux_:pro: *my* quest oiççion is, how to install it, heh.
<royale1223> jsec: its okay.. thanks anyway..
<gooseheaded> question*
<gooseheaded> Sorry about the typo.
<Gulfstream> jesusvaldez: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<royale1223> how do I use this guide? http://pkgs.org/debian-sid/debian-nonfree-i386/abs-guide_6.2-1_all.deb.html
<Marotte> aptitude install apache2 php4 mysql :)
<v0lksman> bardyr, yeah rather hackish...going to try to manually install them..
<jesusvaldez> thanks for the link but i noptice that says desktop im on a netbook
<bardyr> v0lksman, kk, just remember to purge the old drivers
<Marotte> desktop is ok for a netbook..
<v0lksman> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<Marotte> just choose the right between i386 and amd64 according to your processor
<jesusvaldez> thanks for the link but raher then avoid the problem of 10.10 how can i fix that?
<Marotte> v0lksman, aptitude is recommended over apt-get no ?
<Gulfstream> jesusvaldez: I had the same problem with 10.10
<bardyr> v0lksman,   yep and maybe the dkms builds too, if they still are their you will probably have a version conflict and everything says boom
<v0lksman> Marotte, been using apt-get for years..I'm not changing now... :)
<Marotte> ^^ ok
<jesusvaldez> gulf, how were you able to fixit?
<ZykoticK9> Marotte, no.  aptitude isn't even installed by default in 10.10 - ubuntu prefers apt-get, debian prefers aptitude
<Marotte> notice that aptitude is more powerful
<Fraxtil> Is there a way to make system beeps run a specified program instead of actually beeping?
<Marotte> it can propose you different solution for an install
<gnychis> i have a machine that is not connected to the internet, but I can scp things to it... I need the package libnl-dev.deb -- is there any way to download libnl-dev.deb directly from somewhere?
<Gulfstream> I installed the driver for the wireless card via ndiswrapper, but now the network manager can''t even detect the wireless card or the router. (I'm using 10.10 and the belkin F5d8053 (usb) v3xxx)
<Marotte> gnychis, maybe from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Gulfstream> How do I get the computer connected to the internet?
<Marotte> Gulfstream, personnaly I have no skills with ndiswrapper
<Marotte> Gulfstream, plug an ethernet cable ?
<Gulfstream> Marotte: the ethernet port is shot
<Marotte> Gulfstream, aren't you need a firware too ?
<jsec> gnychis: doesn't look like it's hosted on packages.ubuntu.com... is it a 3rd party package?
<webster> ok
<Gulfstream> Marotte: ... what?
<webster> hi everyone
<bardyr> Gulfstream, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<webster> iam newer for ubuntu
<Marotte> Gulfstream, forget it, I really can't help you
<gnychis> jsec: I see it here, but it doesn't have the ability to download a deb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libnl-dev
<Marotte> and obviously nobody can here, as you posted the question twice already
<Gulfstream> Marotte: 3 times...
<BigMonkey> royale1223: Seems like you can download that via Synaptic.  It shows up as a folder, Bash Scripting Tutorial, on my machine. Access via browser.
<bastidrazor> !find libnl-dev
<ubottu> Found: libnl-dev
<webster> i wanna be a hacker ,who can tell me how to do that?
<bazhang> webster, hack the kernel?
<Marotte> gnychis, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/libnl-dev/download
<gunndawg> webster, pls tell me ur kidding
<gnychis> Marotte: thanks a bunch!
<webster> what?
<bazhang> webster, please explain
<gnychis> Marotte: where did you get that link from?
<bastidrazor> gnychis: 64bit or 32bit?
<jesusvaldez> so there is no solution to 10.10 not working?
<justakill> okay im freaked out
<Omega> How do you restart X?
<Marotte> a link the page :)
<Gulfstream> jesusvaldez: right..
<Marotte> i386
<gnychis> Marotte: dang, i couldn't find that link
<justakill> hmm people here use skype?
<webster> i am really be
<bastidrazor> gnychis: on the bottom of that page you're looking at.. Download libnl-dev
<jesusvaldez> that sucks... does ubuntu know about teh issue?
<g_0_0> Omega in terminal type - sudo pkill Xorg
<bazhang> webster, if you mean something illegal, then this is the wrong network
<Gulfstream> justakill: yeah?
<webster> iam serious
<bazhang> webster, so please don't ask any further
<BigMonkey> bardyr: Any further advice? Somewhere else to ask?
<Marotte> bazhang, no he wants to become a kernel hacker, nothing illegal :)
<bazhang> Marotte, lets move on please
<webster> why
<gnychis> bastidrazor: oh i didn't even notice those were links :)
<Marotte> you're right
<maco> webster: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<bardyr> BigMonkey, create a new account and use it :)
<justakill> a message was sent though my account to the echo, i didn't write it
<gunndawg> webster, enough
<Gulfstream> webster: hacking is illegal?
<justakill> ...
<Ra-b-bit> Hi im new to ubuntu any heads up?
<gunndawg> Gulfstream, hacking is not illegal, forms of hacking are
<webster> what is it?
<Gulfstream> gunndawg: true...
<maco> Gulfstream: nah just cracking is; however, the proportion of people who say they want to learn to hack and MEAN they want to learn to crack is alarmingly high
<bazhang> webster, Offtopic on this network.
<webster> i know it's illegal!but ////
<Gulfstream> maco: yeah...
<govatent> Is it safe to do a ubuntu server setup on a virtualmachine and later image that over to real hardware and have it boot with no problems?
<Marotte> hacking is not cracking but most people here know that..
<gunndawg> govatent, I wouldnt recommend it
<bazhang> govatent, why do it that way
<BigMonkey> bardyr: keyring access is wonky that way, isn't it?  Can I zero out the config files somehow?
<Gulfstream> govatent: I tried it and, if you copy everything, it should work
<royale1223> BigMonkey: is there any other software to use it?
<Gulfstream> govatent: I mean.. EVEYTHING - hidden files too
<Ra-b-bit> ummm...
<Ra-b-bit> hello??
<BigMonkey> royale1223: seems like you just open the index.html in the folder with your browser.
<jesusvaldez> is there a 10.10 support from ubuntu
<Marotte> hi Ra-b-bit
<Ra-b-bit> hi.. thanks...
<Marotte> jesusvaldez, ubuntu offers a commercial support
<govatent> It was for school. I dont have access to the lab, and wanted to have everything setup ahead of time and just fireup in the lab later on
<jesusvaldez> commercial as in pay?
<royale1223> BigMonkey: can i open it with yelp?
<Ra-b-bit> im new to ubuntu... and i want to know is there any first steps... or something that i should know about it...
<Marotte> yes
<jesusvaldez> i just dont understand why it does not work on my net book that is all
<Hiroro1> Hello, may i ask, how to clear most recent documents history on unity?
<Marotte> jesusvaldez, there would be many reasons..
<bazhang> !manual | Ra-b-bit please have a read
<ubottu> Ra-b-bit please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Marotte> and as I said, I have no experience with ndiswrapper
<Umeaboy> jesusvaldez: I've had a bunch of issues with my WLAN-card, what's the issue?
<NixGeek> I wish someone would ask about booting issues, i'm quite good at those.  I'm actaually really good with most things, just boot issues is a specialty
<Umeaboy> ndiswrapper can't wake your interface with a new driver or............ ?
<jesusvaldez> im using a usb stick to run the 10.10 netbook "try it" when i want to install it stalls for bout an hr and does nothing
<Marotte> jesusvaldez, did you try 'ifconfig wlan0 up' :)
<Marotte> what iwconfig shos.. etc..
<Marotte> shows
<bazhang> jesusvaldez, the usb stick is slower than a real install
<jesusvaldez> in not sure what that is
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: installed the intel graphics driver and the screen is black - even when the login screen sound plays
<Ra-b-bit> any advice on programming??
<Brandon___> Hi, everyone. I'm using the Wubi installer on a raid 0 system and am getting an error that states the root filesystem isn't defined.
<BigMonkey> royale1223: I just installed it on my ubuntu system, navigate down into the  Bash Scripting Tutorial/abs/HTML directory, and opened index.html with my browser.
<bazhang> Ra-b-bit, try ##programming
<Hiroro1> Hello?  :)
<Diamondcite> jesusvaldez: You might need to be connected to a wifi network before it would work. Least from personal strange experience...
<jesusvaldez> yea but i dont have a cd drive
<Brandon___> Anyone have a solution to this?
<Ra-b-bit> the chanel?
<bazhang> Ra-b-bit, yes
<Ra-b-bit> thanks :)
<Ciphermagi> Good evening.
<Marotte> hi Ciphermagi
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.n.log
<jesusvaldez> im hard wired to the net
<l1nuxman> whats the equivalent to the kdesu ?
<bazhang> linux_probe, gksudo
<l1nuxman> i can't run apps as su
<aeon-ltd> l1nuxman: gksudo
<Hiroro1> Hello, does anyone knows, how to clear most recent documents history on unity10.10?
<Mr> I have 1 gigabyte of ram, i'm using ubuntu 10.10. do I still need a swap partition ?
<Gulfstream> NixGeek: how do I login to get that pasted?
<ZykoticK9> l1nuxman, you can use gksu as a shorter version of gksudo
<Marotte> Mr, yes
<Marotte> you'd better have one
<Marotte> like 1.5 GB
<Brandon___> Marotte, what about an 8 GB system?
 * linux_probe hangz bazhang for tab phailure ;)
<Brandon___> er, 8 GB ram I mean
<Mr> Marotte why?
<Mr> Marotte do you know why?
<Marotte> if your system needs more than 8GB it would use that partition
<Marotte> without it, it would just crash...
<Ciphermagi> I was wondering if there was someone that was willing to assist me with something. I have been all over the internet, and I can't seem to locate a resolution to this issue that I'm having with installing 10.10. I have (2) properly burned .iso discs (CD-ROM) on an AMD Athalon 3400+ (32 bit) and I am constantly getting a return of "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Marotte> it depends on what you plan to use
<Hiroro1> is this the wrong channel to ask about ubuntu netbook?
<Brandon___> So, does anyone have a solution to the root file system error on a wubi install?
<Marotte> what's a "ubuntu netbook" ?
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: woops, forgot about that.  easiest way would be from a live cd, you could do it from a terminal, but copying it to pastebin would be a challenge
<ZykoticK9> Hiroro1, there is no UNE channel, so this is the one ;)
<Mr> Marotte my sys never reach 700 mb in ram
<Hiroro1> thanks ZykoticK9
<Marotte> you can go without swap it's up to you
<Brandon___> Anyone here familiar with Wubi at all?
<Marotte> personnaly I prefer to have a 1.5*RAM size swap parition
<Mr> Marotte thanks
<jesusvaldez> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<jimcooncat> Geeqie isn't as nice a photo browser as the old gqview. Any suggestions for a replacement?
<ZykoticK9> Brandon___, experienced users don't use Wubi, so support is a little "thin"
<Hiroro1> i wanted to ask , is there any way to clear "most recent documents"? in UNE.
<Marotte> Mr, so why did you buy a 8GB RAM computer ? :)
<royale1223> BigMonkey: yes we can..  i used yelp file://usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html
<royale1223> BigMonkey: yes we can..  i used "yelp file://usr/share/doc/abs-guide/html/index.html"
<BigMonkey> royale1223: Good!
<nejode> Ciphermagi, the install system can't find the optical drive
<NixGeek> Gulfstream: I really gotta go for a few minutes, get that pasted and i'll look at it when I get back
<Brandon___> ZykoticK9 I didn't need to be told that I was inexperienced.
<royale1223> BigMonkey: :)
<Brandon___> That was kinda rude
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, you might have an NTFS error. Sorry, I don't know the debugging, that's a Windows filesystem it sits on
<Marotte> Brandon___, no harm anyway...
<Brandon___> This would be true if it wasn't for the fact that I've tried this over a multitude of reinstalls of windows over the past as new releases of ubuntu have been released.
<Mr> Marotte I didn't I do not know what is the use for a normal user.
<ZykoticK9> Brandon___, Wubi is for testing if you like ubuntu or not, or if it meets your needs.  I'm sorry i didn't mean to be rude, but i'm afraid it's the truth.  (no the you being inexperienced, that experienced users don't use Wubi, thus the support is rather lacking)
<Brandon___> in other words, it's a recurring issue
<ZykoticK9> Brandon___, very
<gunndawg> Finally got GTK-Gnutella set up and working with my firewall, woot!
<Marotte> Mr, there is no "normal" user ;)
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, I set up a laptop for work with wubi, and had a problem with my filesystem. I had to reinstall -- lost what I had, which was no big deal for me.
<Hiroro1> Thanks for helping :)
<Brandon___> ZykoticK9 that's what the Live CD is for...I plan on using it along-side windows. The best part about Wubi is the fact that I can boot to it through the default boot menu (which I'm aware is easy) right out of the box, and also allows me to seamlessly browse my existing file system without having to do any pesky formatting
<Mr> Marotte I just use my laptop for web browsing .
<Brandon___> overall, it's less hassle
<Brandon___> that's why I'd rather use that as opposed to a full-fledged installation
<Brandon___> My system has a raid0, if this is a clue.
<Mr> Marotte that's a normal user :)
<PsPhaKeR_> What will fix it to where on boot, it wont ask for a keyring for the internet??
<Marotte> Mr, so you maybe not need a swap partition, but it's worth using 1 or 2 GB for swap on a let's say 160GB hardrive
<ZykoticK9> Brandon___, making Ubuntu rely on Windows is "in my opinion!" a terrible idea.  But if Wubi is what you want - go for it.  Best of luck man, enjoy Ubuntu.
<Brandon___> Yes but I came in search of a solution to get Wubi to work.
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, partitioning is a good thing. If I wanted to run Wubi again I'd give it it's own D: drive
<bazhang> Brandon___, whats not working, please specify
<IceGuest_77> Hi, i am having problems logging in with kUbuntu 10.10, when i put in my user/pass at the login screen, i only get this command promt type screen popping up, and then it just makes the screen go blank, and go back to the login screen, i CAN log in with the console login
<fnuser> tv
<Mr> Marotte yea I  agree, I have only 80 gb
<Marotte> Mr, how many RAM ?
<Mr> Marotte 1 gb
<PsPhaKeR_> What will fix it to where on boot, it wont ask for a keyring for the internet??
<jimcooncat> Geeqie isn't as nice a photo browser as the old gqview. Any suggestions for a replacement?
<Marotte> 1*ram size to 2*ram size is the usual setting..
<Marotte> for web browsing you can go with 1*ram size
<Mr> Marotte but I notice high cpu usage in sys monitor.
<Brandon___> ZykoticK9, jimcooncat, bazhang. Here's what I do. I install Ubuntu through Wubi like normal. It finishes, I reboot, and the entry for Ubuntu is added in the bootloader. Ubuntu then loads and continues installation from there. However, I get an error after a few seconds and loading that states "no root file system is defined"
<Marotte> swap has nothing to deal with cpu usage
<steff12321> Hi, i am having problems logging in with kUbuntu 10.10, when i put in my user/pass at thelogin screen, i only get this command promt type screen popping up, and then it just makes the screen go blank, and go back to the login screen, i CAN log in with the console login
<Marotte> but as soon as you system "swap" it will go slower for sure
<ZykoticK9> !who | Marotte
<ubottu> Marotte: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PsPhaKeR_> What will fix it to where on boot, it wont ask for a keyring for the internet??
<Mr> Marotte thanks again
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, you change any entries in the Windows boot loader? It sounds like an entry in there is pointing to something moved or nonexistent
<Ciphermagi> Hokay...computer thinks it's funny.
<researcher1> when I give print command I see message " job submitted" but it never prints. See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561867/
<Brandon___> jimcooncat, it's an entry that Wubi puts in itself
<Brandon___> I don't do anything with the bootloader
<ZykoticK9> PsPhaKeR_, you need to use "Unsafe Storage" see http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/ for some slightly outdated info (probably still works?)
<Ciphermagi> So...is there a workaround for the optical drive not being recognized? My DVD drive is currently a slave, and I can't move it to a dedicated IDE because my motherboard only has one.
<Brandon___> PsPhaKer, use rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, yes, it makes an entry in there.
<Brandon___> jimcooncat, that's what I'm saying
<steff12321> ZykoticK9 : do you know what i can do to fix this booot issue i am having?
<Brandon___> Then it boots to Ubuntu like normal. It's only when it "finishes" the install does it ever pop up that error
<Rob235> ok now on ubuntu, whats the download link?
<researcher1> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, i don't use KDE, but on the KDM login screen be sure you don't have xterm selected as your session
<Brandon___> jimcooncat, Using a RAID 0
<EmuAlert> How do I set a key back to doing all its normal stuff? I messed up Alt_L with xmodmap so now it still counts as mod1 but doesn't do anything on its own
<steff12321> ZykoticK9 : where would it tell me if i am using xterm?
<Marotte> EmuAlert, reverse what you've done ;)
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, in KDM there should be some way to select your session (Gnome/KDE/xterm/etc)
<EmuAlert> I thought of that already but I don't think I've figured out how
<steff12321> ZykoticK9 : you mean something like restart xserver, remote login, console login??
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, that makes me suspect an NTFS error even more. You may want to run fsck or chkdsk or scandisk or whatever can check errors on the filesystem. RAID0 can introduce errors, though normal Windows usage can too.
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, are those the option you get?  GDM (Gnome) give very different options.  Sorry, I have no idea.  Best of luck.
<steff12321> jimcooncat - do you think you can help me with my login problem?
<Marotte> EmuAlert, so how do you think we can figure it ?
<steff12321> ZykoticK9 - thanks
<EmuAlert> Well I thought there might be some xmodmap command to reset a key to all the things it normally does
<steff12321> ZykoticK9 - if i were to have to reinstall  teh whole OS, would you recommend i switch over to ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> steff12321, no, not if you like KDE.
<Brandon___> jimcooncat, that's the basics. I've re-created the raid and even reinstalled win just to see if it'd have any affect
<Marotte> EmuAlert, maybe, hope someone else would help...
<hanasaki> what are the main tools for remote mounting filesystems? nfs, samba/smb,webdav  what else and which is best for what purpose?
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, ssh is another - Places / Connect to Server / SSH from dropdown - very easy (if you have an ssh server running on the remote box)
<v0lksman> I'm back!  and I have nvidia and twinview working! yay!  cept!  I have no 3d...I managed to get jockey to install the driver...so not sure where to poke...
<steff12321> ZykoticK9 - i actually hate linux all together, i am a windows user that was forced to switch over because my computer startted to freak out with operating on windows 7 x64 with only 2.5GB ram
<Marotte> hanasaki, sshfs also
<Ciphermagi> Anyone able to offer a workaround for an optical drive not being recognized on boot?
<hanasaki> ZykoticK9:   ssh for a file mount?   hmm sshfs ... I need to go look...
<mAx--> does any of u have any idea which is a good client to make videocalls with msn messenger?
<aeon-ltd> Ciphermagi: plop?
<researcher1> which channel to join for printing support?
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, sshfs is actually something different
<Marotte> steff12321, haha
<hanasaki> Marotte:  does sshfs work with the automounters?  with windows clients?
<Brandon___> mAx--, use pidgin
<jimcooncat> steff12321, I'm not familiar with KDE -- though it sounds like a graphics driver problem. I have an old laptop that acts the same way when it booted into Gnome. I had to manually put an xorg.conf (or something like that) file in with a VESA driver.
<Ciphermagi> plop - explain?
<aeon-ltd> Ciphermagi: http://www.plop.at/
<Marotte> hanasaki, I don't knwo
<v0lksman> from what I remember you need GLX to be loaded in X for 3d...right?
<mAx--> Brandon___,  it doesnt allow me to set up my cam
<ZykoticK9> v0lksman, glx = opengl = 3d
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, reinstalling windows and rebuilding the raid must have wiped out the wubi file -- or did you restore it?
<Marotte> v0lksman, I think it's right
<mAx--> everytime i change the default value in complements
<v0lksman> [   236.939] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.06  Mon Sep 13 07:01:31 PDT 2010
<v0lksman> [   236.939] (II) Loading extension GLX
<Brandon___> jimcooncat, I reinstalled wubi AFTER the fact, yes.
<v0lksman> but no 3d... :(
<steff12321> jimcooncat - so what do you think i should do because atm, i know almost nothing about linux, except for how to do basic commands on terminal, i mean should i just reinstall OS, i have nothing important onit at all, sorry that i am being so stupid, my area of experteese is windows :S
<Ciphermagi> aeon: If I install plop linux, am I going to have issues reformatting my HD and changing over to Ubuntu?
<Netuser> hi
<ZykoticK9> v0lksman, "glxinfo | grep direct" should say Yes
<Brandon___> mAx-- it should do that if you go into the preferences. Either that or MSN considering you just mentioned MSN and nothing else like AIM etc.
<Marotte> steff12321, no problem..
<Brandon___> mAx-- use aMSN
<v0lksman> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<steff12321> Marotte - do you know how i can fix this problem??
<mAx--> Brandon___,  amsn is not allowed for videocalls
<Marotte> steff12321, your issue is that you don't have a working graphic interface ? just console ?
<Brandon___> jimcooncat, what would the next approach be?
<jimcooncat> steff12321, try to get help from one of the graphics guys here. There might be other chatrooms, anyone know?
<Marotte> steff12321, how did you installed ubuntu, what version ?
<jimcooncat> Brandon___, like I said, check the filesystem. Or commit to a reinstall.
<hanasaki> is there a simple easy way to use webdav over https to replace nfs?
<steff12321> Marotte - my problem is taht this stupid machine isnt letting me log in, i just get a command promt type thing and then goes back to log in screen
<steff12321> jimcooncat - kubuntu 10.10
<nejode> Ciphermagi, is your optocal drive sata or ide?
<Marotte> steff12321, weired :/
<researcher1> can somebody help her PLZ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561867/
<Marotte> steff12321, yes try to reinstall 10.10 or 10.04
<Ciphermagi> It's IDE, and it's a slave to the Hard Disk, since I only have 1 IDE port on my board.
<Brandon___> jimcooncat it's been done already and still no juice
<steff12321> Marotte - Ok, thanks, anythin specific that i should install to prevent any common problems?
<Marotte> steff12321, stupid question, are you sure of your password ?
<Brandon___> mAx--, aMSN in its features list specifically states webcam support. I suggest going to http://www.amsn-project.net
<steff12321> Marotte - i know that i am a windows user, but i am not that stupid ;)
<mAx--> Brandon___,  but its still not available for video calls
<Marotte> steff12321, an official ubuntu iso... i386 or &md64 depending on your hardawre..
<shishirdwivedi20> i want to download cisco packet tracer or any similar software , where i can get it ?
<Brandon___> mAx-- what do you mean by "available"
<shishirdwivedi20> i googled a lot but couldn't find it
<jimcooncat> Marotte, he can log in at the console. I'd bet a buck if he reinstalls he reaches the same point.
<nejode> Ciphermagi, try using "all_generic_ide" as a boot option
<steff12321> Marotte - its an official ubuntu ISO, i got the CDs from them by mail, im a distributor, just i dont like linux myself
<Marotte> jimcooncat, you suspect a X configuration problem ?
<rats__> steff12321: would this help How to reset your password in Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> shishirdwivedi20, i believe you need a Netacad or Cisco login to download PT
<rats__> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<jimcooncat> Marotte, yes, it sounds just like my old laptop
<Marotte> steff12321, by mail ?!
<Brandon___> mAx--, you can't be picky about what client you use. If it says it uses webcam, and it supports it, and works, then use it. You can't afford to be picky.
<steff12321> rats__ - how do i do that?
<Brandon___> mAx-- there's no rule saying you can't use certain software on your own PC
<Ciphermagi> I don't know if my BIOS supports that, but I can look.
<Marotte> steff12321, when you're logged in a console, run startx and then check the log to see what happended
<Brandon___> mAx-- unless of course you're saying that your cam is completely incompatible with ubuntu.
<steff12321> ok
<ZykoticK9> mAx--, if you want MSN video+audio i don't believe any linux clients support it.  I could be wrong, i don't even use MSN.
<steff12321> Marotte - how do i reset the pass?
<Marotte> passwd
<mAx--> Brandon___,  its not about the cam.. its about the videocall option.. with all clients you are mostly available to do video instead videocalls
<ZykoticK9> mAx--, amsn certainly works for video only calls
<mAx--> make sence=
<researcher1> what to do when printer fail to print paper but says "Job sumitted"
<shishirdwivedi20> ZykoticK9 yesterday i register my self on website (cisco.netacad.net )and i searched the website but couldn't find any thing
<nejode> Ciphermagi, no... as boot options in the live cd
<shishirdwivedi20> ZykoticK9 any other software which can do same thing
<Brandon___> mAx -- so, just send an invite for video, and another invite for voice. you should be able to run both at once.
<ZykoticK9> shishirdwivedi20, not that i'm aware of
<Hiroro11> Hello, may i ask how to clear "most recent document" history in UNE? Thanks :)
<Marotte> steff12321, I'm not sure.. are you able to log in ?
<Ciphermagi2> How do I change the boot options, then?
<steff12321> hu,,
<Marotte> steff12321, in text mode
<Brandon___> mAx-- a video call is simply a cam invite and an audio invite. just do both simultaneously
<steff12321>  ill do it later, i have to go for dinner, but be on for like an hour, and ill tell you how it went
<mAx--> Brandon___,  thing is that mostly stupid ppl have downloaded msn messenger 2009 which only supports videocalls
<mAx--> not video only
<Marotte> steff12321, have a good dinner..
<Brandon___> mAx-- That is where you're slightly confused, buddy.
<mAx--> damn
<draven_sol> i'm using dd to copy one drive to another to create partitions for a drive i replaced due to a raid failure. using mdadm is there any requirement other than having the same partition and adding the new device to the raid once the dd command completes?
<Brandon___> mAx-- works fine to me man. Just use aMSN, empathy, or pidgin
<Hiroro> Does anybody able to help about UNE?
<Brandon___> either one should be just fine
<Brandon___> You just need to send 2 invites instead of one for both audio and visual
<romistrub> do you guys prefer using synaptic for installing dev stuff like ruby or do you go straight to the website?
<Marotte> Hiroro, University of New England ?
<Brandon___> romistrub synaptic of course.
<Marotte> Hiroro, what's UNE
<fdsaseemslegit> romistrub:  try them both and decide for yourself
<draven_sol> romistrub, i prefer to install the base packages through synaptic, apt etc
<Hiroro> Marotte, Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<Marotte> Hiroro, you should ask you question directly, if somebody can help he will...
<Marotte> a smart question of course ;)
<Hiroro> Hello, may i ask how to clear "most recent document" history in UNE? Thanks :)
<Marotte> Hiroro, in your browser (firefox ?)
<matthewrohaly> Hey
<Xunie> Hmm, I added a tunnel broker with $ ip tunnel but it seems my system fails to route packets properly.
<Hiroro> Marotte at the unity interface, or isit called zeigeist
<Xunie> As in: $ ping6 gives me a "destination unreachable" error. :(
<matthewrohaly> :(
<Marotte> Hiroro, I'm sorry but I have no clue
<Marotte> I don't have this interface
<Hiroro> Marotte, :) its okay
<lok0> Alguien k hable español
<Marotte> lok0, no puedo ayudar en espanol, too limited...
<ZykoticK9> !es | lok0
<ubottu> lok0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lok0> Ok
<lok0> Gracias
<Marotte> this bot is nice :)
<nbuonanno> will scripts placed in the ~/.config/autostart run only under gnome sessions, or will they run for any type of session?
<Marotte> so is ZykoticK9  :)
<leftist> i have a serious problem with apt-get deamon
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Of course you do.
<Marotte> apt-get is not a dAEmon
<leftist> i was attempting to install a printer driver and it failed. well i it blew up
<leftist> i reported it to bugs website and i see i am  not alone
<leftist>  now i cant install or uninstall anything let alone update or remove
<leftist> marotte ok
<ZykoticK9> leftist, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<KB1JWQ> leftist: "And the error you're getting is...
<KB1JWQ> "
<steff12321> back
<leftist> just a sec
<leftist> just a minute
<steff12321> Machtin hey
<Marotte> ^^
<steff12321> oh
<ubuntu_> I need some help recovering from a GRUB error
<steff12321> whoops, wrong person lol
<steff12321> Marotte - hey
<Marotte> ubuntu_, so what ?
<ubuntu_> ??? Can anyone provide assistance to recover a BCD error?
<nbuonanno> does anyone here know if a script in the ~/.config/autostart directory will run regardless of what kind of session is logging in?
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/ExL396UH
<fdsaseemslegit> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leftist> this seems to be a major problem i see alot of people have this same problem.
<leftist> i cant resolve it.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, what is bcd
<ZykoticK9> leftist, did you add some repository to try installing from?  i assume you did by the error.
<ubuntu_> Boot Config.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, installed from where
<KB1JWQ> leftist: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq fax2850lpr
<gunndawg> Could someone help me with my mic settings? when I run sound recorder the only thing it records is whats being played in my headset, not my voice or things around me
<leftist> i'll try it but i know it wont work
<leftist> thanks kb1jwq
<ubuntu_> I installed Ubunto10.10 alongside Win7, from a Live USB, and when I boot, I get no option to boot windows
<bazhang> ubuntu_, where did you get bcd from
<KB1JWQ> leftist: I'm rather convinced that'll work. :-)
<ubuntu_> and I get "no such device"  then grub rescue.
<bazhang> ubuntu_, thats not what ubuntu uses, ubuntu uses grub2
<nbuonanno> ubuntu_: what's your partition configuration?
<bazhang> ubuntu_, so you installed some 3rd party bootloader and its broken?
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/LuJKdxqW
<ubuntu_> scsi 1 has windows scsi5 has ubuntu
<bazhang> !grub2 | ubuntu_ have a read
<ubottu> ubuntu_ have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Where did you get that package from?
<mAx--> i have installed the packeges needed for video and calls in Empathy and now i cant even log in.. Any suggestions?
<leftist> brother.com
<bazhang> ubuntu_, you need to install grub2 , and not use 3rd party things like bcd
<leftist> printer driver
<leftist> ppd file
<gunndawg> Could someone help me with my mic settings? when I run sound recorder the only thing it records is whats being played in my headset, not my voice or things around me
<KB1JWQ> leftist: I'd ask them. :-)
<leftist> yeah
<KB1JWQ> Because that didn't just eat apt, it ate dpkg as well.
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  for my brother printer. i fought with installing drivers from the brother web site.. then checked the forums/package manager and discovered they were allready packaged with some other 'bunch' of ectra printer drivers
<KB1JWQ> leftist: It's upset that ldpd isn't installed.  dpkg -l |grep fax2850
<leftist> i blew it
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  i also discovered the generic 'pcl5' printer driver would work with my specific printer.
<nbuonanno> gunndawg: check your input source?
<gunndawg> nbuonanno, its only got one choice
<leftist> it's listed kb1jwq
<leftist> i am just so angry with myself to even try to install that stupid brother driver...
<gunndawg> nbuonanno, so if I am listening to an .mp3 and I record in sound recorder then it basically records the song I am listening to (or any sound coming from my speaker/headphones for that matter)
<leftist> i am so angry
<chowder>  I converted my partition table from MBR to GPT using the gdisk utility. I converted the partition table back to MBR using gdisk and now both gparted and fdisk are incapable of finding my partitions. cfdisk gives the following error: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder.
<chowder> During the process of converting back to MBR I was asked to manually inpu
<chowder> <chowder> t the hexcode corresponding to each partition and I foolishly went with the default assuming that everything was automagic. TL;DR How do I recover my partitions?
<FloodBot1> chowder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Let's get meaner.
<KB1JWQ> leftist: sudo dpkg --force-all -r fax2850lpr
<nbuonanno> gunndawg: is it a usb headset?
<gunndawg> nbuonanno, no its a mic jack
<leftist> been there kb1jwq sudo dpkg --force-all -r fax2850lpr doenst do anything but bring back the same err
<arcimboldo_> I am trying to run StrongVPN under Ubuntu 10.04 using OpenVPN. The service gets connected, however, I cannot download or browse anything. Is there anything I could check before I try another outcome-free attempt with their customer support?
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Welp, time to restore from backup. :-)
<leftist> this is a bad situation.
 * leftist is a professional and he is so distraught that even with all his experience he doesnt even have a backup and should be kicked in his you know what for his arrogance...
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Nah.  Professionals keep backups. :-D
<leftist> hah
<leftist> yeah i know
<leftist> to arrogant
<KB1JWQ> leftist: So, you can't install any new packages, right?
<leftist> cant do anything associated with install or removal
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: I guess we could see how you have it routed,  I'm stale at openvpn but I might get a clue if I see your route | pastebinit
<KB1JWQ> leftist: The box is UP though.  So take a backup now, reinstall the OS.  If you did things intelligently you won't even have to touch /home
<leftist> here is a question is there a grub boot option that will allow me to load a previous version?
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Sure, of the kernel. :-)
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: Should I just enter this as a command?
<nbuonanno> gunndawg: i'm a bit shorter on further idea at the moment... i'm a fresh ubuntu install myself, and my sound device settings are acting up
<leftist> ok
<nbuonanno>  /s/shorter/short/
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: if you already have pastebinit installed yes
<cooper_> ever since i set pulseaudio to 8 channels instead of 2, if two things are playing at once i hear a high pitch screech
<KB1JWQ> leftist: dpkg -l is a list of what's installed.  I'd surely remove the troubled packages.
<gunndawg> I just wanna get my mic jack working so I can record audio, so frustrating
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: not yet.
<nbuonanno> wow... that sentence did not come out at all like i was typing it
<KB1JWQ> !sound | nbuonanno
<ubottu> nbuonanno: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<drbanzai> Ok, I can't remember what it's called where you edit a file to tell your workstation the DNS info for a particular site, so it doesn't go ask the real DNS server...anybody know what I'm talking about?
<KB1JWQ> drbanzai: /etc/hosts
<drbanzai> KB1JWQ, Thank you!
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/X3tYMiGu
<chowder> does anyone know of a utility that can detect your partitions without needing to read the MBR?
<bazhang> chowder, testdisk or photorec ?
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: ok reading
<chowder> bazhang, I'll check them out, thanks
<v0lksman> all that upgrading to maverick nonsense so I could use a mic and the damn mic still doesn't work!
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: you don't have openvpn running on this
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: Not right now, otherwise I could not chat. Good point, I might have to sign off and on again.
<v0lksman> why would I be able to hear myself through the speakers but no app can record that stream?
<jrib> v0lksman: check alsamixer
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: well I will need ifconfig also then
<akshay_> any body there for light chatss
<arcimboldo_> I will try
<akshay_> getng bored
<bazhang> akshay_, #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<v0lksman> jrib, yeah I've turned everything on and up and it still won't record any of the noise...tons of noise when I turn on all the mic boosts etc...but blank recordings, no skype, no ekiga
<maco> v0lksman: you hear what you say into the mic come out of the speakers and nothing whatsoever is recorded?  that'd be because your hardware has an analogue feedback loop that makes it appear that the sound is getting from the mic to the os and back to the speakers when in truth it is only getting from the mic directly to the speakers
<v0lksman> maco, I would agree cept alsamixer can control the volume of the sound coming into the mic (IE I can mute it and raise and lower the volume)...so wouldn't that suggest the OS is getting it?
<leftist> well i printed out a list of what is installed which i need but i am just wondering if there will be a fix shortly. i see this issue has been going on for a long time. they said there was a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/659438 but it didnt work.
<v0lksman> or is that purely a function of the card and alsa is just playing with me
<digirak> huys
<digirak> cmakekde issue
<maco> v0lksman: unless its just "your face isnt close enough to the mic" id be inclined to think thats the overdriving from turning up mic boost
<v0lksman> naw...my face is right in there
<leftist> it says a fix was released but i cant determine what or where it is/
<v0lksman> maco any suggestion on fixing this?
<maco> v0lksman: file a bug
<arcimboldo_> test
<maco> v0lksman: clearly the driver is not doing its job
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: pastebinit doesn't work due to the lack of ability to connect to other places. I could copypaste the log somewhere else, e.g. pm?
<maco> v0lksman: (that is: intercepting the sound)
<KM0201> !test | arcimboldo_
<ubottu> arcimboldo_: Failed!
<maco> v0lksman: ubuntu-bug -s audio
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Is this system "sensitive?"
<KB1JWQ> leftist: And why are you concerned with aptdaemon anyway?
<leftist> actually yes it is KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Okay, so having someone else log in to fix it is likely not high on your to do list.
<leftist> i am not kb1jwq i just need to be able to update some security patches
<gunndawg> Has anyone had any issues getting their mic jack port to work ?
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: just send it to a file like route >route.txt  ; ifconfi >ifconfig.txt  and send those when your reconected  also lets see the openvpn config file
 * leftist laughs
<v0lksman> uhm...am I to believe that it sees two sound cards?  00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<v0lksman> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<leftist> i get your drift
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: or from just the config file I think I can see what i need to know
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Stupid question, but dpkg purge $packagename didn't work?
<Spyderbyte> hey im a long time supporter of ubuntu and im just curious why on the ubuntu website under their downloads, that they recomment ubuntu 32 bit over a 64 bit version
<Dr_Willis> Spyderbyte:  basically its 'idiot proofing'
<KB1JWQ> Spyderbyte: Simple.  32 bit will run on 64 bit systems, the converse isn't true.
<gunndawg> I have tried everything I can think of to get my mic working via the mic/headphone jack on the side of my laptop, with no success, sound recorder just records the audio coming out of my headset
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: with pastebinit you can also send with nautilus just right click on the file you want to send and select paistebin
<leftist> kb1jwq no.
<ZykoticK9> Spyderbyte, it's a big improvement over the previous "not-recommended" that was there before
<Dr_Willis> Spyderbyte:  if someone has no clue what 64/32bit means.. they get pointed to 32bit.
<leftist> i will just reimage those workstations tomorrow
<leftist> thanks
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Even when passed a force-all?
<binarysim> someone can help me with ssh and tunellingY?
<Dr_Willis> !tunnle
<Dr_Willis> !tunnel
<binarysim> !tunnle
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: What's your question?
<binarysim> !tunnel
<KB1JWQ> Y'know, rather than abusing the bot.
<KB1JWQ> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<KM0201> lol
<Dr_Willis> the vnc factoud has some url/info on tunneling also.
<binarysim> I have a Vps server hosted
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Who's the host, first off?
<Spyderbyte> ok that sounds legit i was  just making sure that they didnt have any problems with the 64 bit version thanks all for the support
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/LWWbS2rK
<BlackWeb> just curious is anyone familiar with linking files together, mainly when I create a link say on my desktop to somewhere then when i open the linked directory then it appears to be located on the desktop but it really isnt
<leftist> kb1jwq nope.
<binarysim> a provider KB1JWQ
<KM0201> KB1JWQ: i thought they were abusing the spell checker myself.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Spyderbyte:  ive nad no issues with 64bit in ages. :)
<leftist> i wish kb1jwq
<BlackWeb> to where if i edit a file then it wont be in the directory that I'm linking to
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: ok reading
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: It's what linux would call a symlink
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Yeah, I was idly curious which provider.  Moving on, what're you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  from a filesystem point of view. a link  on the desktop to a directory.. should be the same.
<binarysim> and I would like to redirect all the trafic from the port 80 on my local machine via the ssh tunnel
<Spyderbyte> k thanks i moved back to windows for the other people in the household and now that i have my computer back im downloading it again
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  link vs a 'shortcut' :) i guess.
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: If done from a terminal... ln -s /path/to/file/to/edit ~/Desktop/
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: second one is http://pastebin.com/fDnmKQYb
<binarysim> I have sshd  listening on port 22
<arcimboldo_> I've manually pastebinned it.
<BlackWeb> mainly like with windows then when you create a link on your desktop then it'll take you to the directory say hardDrive2 then you can make changes and it'll affect the orginal directory
<BlackWeb> is there a way to do this with linux
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Redirect port 80 traffic in what sense?
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Because what you're asking isn't what I think you want to do. :-)
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  err.. im not sure how youa re doing it.. but if i link /media/foo  to /home/willis/Desktop/Bar   then  when i enter Bar. i am actually in foo...
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: that looks like it should work
<arcimboldo_> hm ok.
<BlackWeb> but what I've noticed is that if you add to the linked file on your desktop then that changed or added file will remain on the desktop and not go to where the linked file directry is
<binarysim> from the local machine to the ssh server
<BlackWeb> O
<leftist> this is really a serious bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/665218
<BlackWeb> I'm using the commands ln -s target dir
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  Ive never seen that happen.  the directory is the same here.
<sacarlson> so you can ping 10.8.7.69 when it's up?
<aadem> is there a list of useful configuration files or log files / sh scripts that would be good for studying.  Im trying to learn everything i can unixwise before moving on to the challenge of a tougher distro
<KB1JWQ> leftist: Not really, aptdaemon just runs resident.  the concern is with the package manager itself.
<xiamx> how do i make evince document view running two instance opening the same pdf?
<binarysim> ssh -L 80:localhost:22 sshadmin@iweb.ca
<xiamx> *how do i make evince document viewer running two instance opening the same pdf?
<leftist> ahhh KB1JWQ
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: In real world terms, what are you trying to do? Secure your web traffic?  Emit your browsing traffic from somewhere else?
<binarysim> yess
<leftist> thank you so much now i understand.
<binarysim> exaclty
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Simple.
<Dr_Willis> aadem:  you learn the fundamentals of 'linux'  and it basically applies to all distros.  You dont gain a lot from going to a tougher disrto. :)
<binarysim> sorry i'm not verry good to explain myself in english
<BlackWeb> and its working but yet say I create a link on the desktop then yes it'll take me to the desired folder on the system say hard drive2 but then if i add to the link directory on my desktop then the newly added file doesnt go to where the link dir is linked to it stays on the desktop
<KB1JWQ> On your local host edit ~/.ssh/config to contain a line like "host YOURSERVER", next line "DynamicForward 8080"
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Then in your browser set the SOCKS5 proxy to be localhost, port 8080.
<Diamondcite> BlackWeb: right click on the target, select "Make Link" move that link to where you want.
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: trying now, ping does not get a response yet even without the VPN.
<BlackWeb> but alrighty I'll keep playing with it and see if i can figure it out
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Finally, ssh to your server.  Your browser should now work.
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  make sure the hard drive is MOUNTED automatically perhaps at login/boot time.
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: it shouldn't get a ping when your not connected it's a local ip address set
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  it could be its not geting mounted untill you first access it via the /media/ mountpoint. so your link is pointimng to just a empty dir.
<arcimboldo_> ok.
<BlackWeb> Alrighty, I'll give that a try, Thanks for your feedbacks
<fdsaseemslegit> xiamx open as a copy maybe.
<Spyderbyte> hey all has the flash player plugin bug been fixed with the google chrome web browser and ubuntu
<bazhang> Spyderbyte, have the bug link on launchpad?
<bazhang> Spyderbyte, and you mean chromium-browser right? chrome has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Spyderbyte> im not sure i had ubuntu a few months back to see how 10.10 was doing and the flash player on chrome wouldnt work after update
<gunndawg> what exactly is the bug anyways?
<bazhang> Spyderbyte, so not an actual bug? just a problem you were having?
<gunndawg> spyderbyte I am using 10.10 and chromium and it works fine, aside from the load it puts on ur CPU at times
<Spyderbyte> ok ill just reinstall and see ill comeback wiith any issues
<binarysim> KB1JWQ, I dont find the path of .ssh/config
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: Ping doesn't seem to work.
<bazhang> Spyderbyte, this is chromium-browser we're talking about, not chrome
<bazhang> Spyderbyte, from the ubuntu repos
<Spyderbyte> no i was using chrome at the time not chromium
<l1nuxman> how to get a list of packages related to say 'template' using apt-get ?
<bazhang> l1nuxman, apt-cache search package
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: I would assume maybe the encypted tunnel isn't setup then
<l1nuxman> thanks
<fdsaseemslegit> linuxman:  try sudo apt-get build-dep see what you would need to install it properly
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Make it then.  And that's ~/.ssh/config
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: set me see the conf file
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: to where?
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: pastebin the openvpn config file,  do you know where it is?
<arcimboldo_> is it the .ovpn file?
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: that sounds like one if it's what you run to connect to this service
<arcimboldo_> yes. There are also some .crt files
<l1nuxman> fdsaseemslegit, I get 33MB instead of 2MB
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: so I don't want the crt files those are the keys, I just want the config
<binarysim> All I've got is a White Page KB1
<binarysim> All I've got is a White Page KB1JWQ
<craigbass1976> I'm so lazy... How do I share out a printer down the hall without walking down the hall?  It's running, I've installed samba on the box down there, edited smb.conf so that it's pretty much wide open...  WHat'd I miss?
<Goateh> well hi
<binarysim> alistair@Alistair:~/.ssh$ ls
<binarysim> config  known_hosts
<binarysim> host SERVERIP
<binarysim> DynamicForward 8080
<Marotte> craigbass1976, install cups ?
<Marotte> but maybe samba is able to share a printer without it. I reallu don't know
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: sorry, what's the command to show the full text of the file?
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: It's the SOCKS host, not the http proxy. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Same page, three items down.
<craigbass1976> Marotte, it's already installed.  I didn't know you could even print locally without cups
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: it should look something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/562320/
<craigbass1976> What's the gui printer config in GNOME called?
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: to view files I use gedit opened from nautilus if that's what you mean
<ddilinger> my default ubuntu desktop has a mail notification icon in the upper right, i use yahoo which is a bit convoluted for mail notification, but i have it working through pidgin.  Is it possible to join these two so the mail notification icon works, instead of only the note in the pidgin window?
<ddilinger> the notification icon lists pidgin in the list, but sending myself a test email only triggered in the pidgin window
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/a0BTNPJY
<Marotte> craigbass1976, in the "system" menu
<arcimboldo_> sorry http://pastebin.com/WPRR9DNF
<Marotte> sorry but I have a french version installed, so I can't give you the exact menu entry..
<Goateh> xfce is good
<Marotte> Goateh, yes
<craigbass1976> Marotte, I know, I needed the actual name so I could fire it up over ssh.  I have two kids sleeping where the printer is, so it's not PURE laziness, just wanting to make as few trips in there as possible
<craigbass1976> Marotte, I found the name btw.  thanks
<Goateh> look at my XFCE http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/591/screenshot0203201107112.png
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: so the service gave you this file?
<arcimboldo_> yes
<binarysim> KB1JWQ, Tank you for your help, It doesn't work but I'll look forword on google
<KB1JWQ> binarysim: Good luck.
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: ok can we close or kill openvpn and restart on a command line so we can see what it did?
<binarysim> yeah I'm sure it can be fix ;)
<binarysim> i'm just doing it wrong
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: the last 2 or 3 lines should tell if it worked or not
<binarysim> ;)
<Moral_> Hey, I'm trying to mount my TI-84 calculator so I can upload some programs to it, when I plug it in dmesg says this: [25642.702610] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5    [25642.954491] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice   I'm not sure where it's sitting so I can mount it, does anyone have any idea?
<NixGeek> Goateh: too much white, tone it down a bit, add some color
<Marotte> ^^
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: ok, how do I kill it (other than just closing the VPN connection)?
<Marotte> "taste and colors" as we say in french...
<matthewjberry> Hello everyone
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: what method did you use to open it?
<matthewjberry> I'm new to Ubuntu. Trying to install an app that has PERL scripts and several required modules in the form of tar.gz
<Marotte> Hello matthewjberry
<matthewjberry> Anyone willing to help me out?
<EnigmaticCoder> How can I synchronize my Ubuntu configuration between my desktop and laptop?
<matthewjberry> Hey Marotte
<Marotte> matthewjberry, aren't you sure the required package are not present in your package manager ?
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: I configured it under network connections and then connect/disconnect directly from the network connection icon in the top right corner.
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: on a command line you should be able to start it with openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/home/client1.conf   with that file being your config file path
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: I configured it according to http://vpnblog.info/ubuntu-openvpn-strongvpn-tutorial.html
<Marotte> matthewjberry, what are you trying to install ?
<matthewjberry> http://wvnetflow.sourceforge.net/
<matthewjberry> Here's how the readme begins:
<matthewjberry> If you don't have a technical familiarity with each of these, then either
<matthewjberry> you should be prepared to do some learning and stumbling, or you should
<matthewjberry> find someone who can lend a technical hand.
<FloodBot1> matthewjberry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryan-c|w> Can someone help me mount my ecryptfs?  The instructions for recovering my mount passphrase at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory aren't working with my past several login passwords
<eigma> I'm running maverick and have uninstalled 'cups' and other related packages. the Update Manager is now telling me I should install cups as a security update.. is this normal behaviour?
<Marotte> matthewjberry, I know nothing about webview netflow reporter sorry
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: ok so I guess all those files are in a directory cd into that dir
<red2kic> eigma: I think there are an updated version for cups -- Marked for security reason.
<l1nuxman> anyone know where tt2 (template toolkit module) installs ?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a way to single step through a script?
<KB1JWQ> Marotte: Okay, so which are you prepared to do?
<Marotte> KB1JWQ, ??
<histo> dsnyders: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/step-through-a-bash-script-273422/
<KB1JWQ> Marotte: Er, sorry-- he quit, and you tab completed by mistake.
<eigma> red2kic: but if I don't have cups installed, it shouldn't be an issue?
<Marotte> KB1JWQ, ok
<nunya> is there anyway to have my headless server join a wireless network when it turns on?
<red2kic> eigma: If you have ubuntu-desktop marked as installed, that may be the reason.
<histo> nunya: sure
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: cd ~/Documents/StrongVpn ; openvpn --config ./opvn045.ovpn   something like that from what I see in the link you sent me
<histo> nunya: just any wifi network or is it stationary?
<red2kic> nunya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<nunya> histo: it's stationary, i want it to join the same network every time it turns on
<histo> nunya: /etc/network/interfaces to configure the network on a cli system
<red2kic> nunya: You need to test it first before you automatically it.
<eigma> red2kic: hmm, pretty sure I uninstalled that as well when I removed some other stuff I didn't need
<histo> nunya: if its wpa then you need wpa_supplicant
<KB1JWQ> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> nunya: or yuou can use something like wicd if you don't have X
<nunya> histo: thank you
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: unless there is a log file you can view to see the output of openvpn when you run it in network-manager
<histo> nunya: wicd conflicts with network-manager  but it's easier
<histo> sacarlson: network-manager doesn't have much for a log.
<eigma> red2kic: cups doesn't show up in 'apt-get upgrade' by the way.. so it's an issue with Update Manager specifically
<red2kic> eigma: Ah. I don't know. I don't have cups installed. You could try and remove it afterward. The chance is that it might tell you which package depends on it, then you know which package may be the responsible for it.
<red2kic> eigma: Use CLI instead of Update Manager, I suppose.
<eigma> red2kic: ok, thanks
<sacarlson> histo: well I had hoped maybe openvpn created one but I see from the config that is doesn't
<KB1JWQ> sacarlson: I think you can enable it.
<KB1JWQ> sacarlson: http://svn.openvpn.net/projects/openvpn/trunk/openvpn/sample-config-files/server.conf'
<sacarlson> KB1JWQ: yes there are added options in openvpn to create logs
<sacarlson> KB1JWQ: but this is the config the service provided so I don't want to mess with it if I don't have to
<craigbass1976> Does anyone else have trouble with trying to exit a terminal where you first ssh -X 'ed into?  I type exit, and it hangs. Ctrl+C gets me out, but I wondered if there were something wrong.  Happens to me both when ssh-ing into a remote box, and when ssh-ing into a box on my lan
<KB1JWQ> sacarlson: It's no big deal to append a logging stanza at the end. :-)  If it breaks something (which it shouldn't) revert your change.
<george_> i need help with gnomenu :(
<KB1JWQ> !gnomenu | george_
<KB1JWQ> Er.
<KB1JWQ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacarlson> KB1JWQ: it's not running on my system so I don't even know were they have priv to write stuf
<KB1JWQ> I'm just failing all over today. :-)
<matsuura> I need plans for dinner
<rww> the keys are right next to each other
<george_> umm i want to run gnomenu under a Win 7 theme i got
<george_> but
<george_> it doesnt pop up correctly
<sacarlson> KB1JWQ: that's ok, and the droped out so I will wait till there system comes back online
<george_> it pops out under the dockbar
<ryan-c|w> Okay.  Anyone have any idea why the hell ecryptfs won't unwrap my mount passphrase?  I've tried all of the passwords that I've had my account set to since the last time I logged in to X and it's not working.
<ryan-c|w> This is really irritating.
<histo> ryan-c|w: dont' you have to use htat key thing
<histo> ryan-c|w: when you frist encrypt the drive it gives you some long key or something I thought.
<ryan-c|w> histo: it does.  I didn't record it.
<histo> ryan-c|w: well you need that not your login passphrase
<Derek__> Hi, can someone help me with an installation issue with Ubuntu?
<ryan-c|w> histo: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase unlocks the mount passphrase with the login password
<ryan-c|w> anyway
<bazhang> Derek__, please ask a question
<histo> ryan-c|w: hrm..
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/7t4SY1ck
<histo> ryan-c|w: yeah if it's mounted
<Derek__> I've been trying to help my friend install Ubuntu on his laptop, but once we got to the "Who are you?" page it won't go any further and just says "Ready when you are..."
<arcimboldo_> ... I lost all connections.
<ryan-c|w> I got the damn thing unwrapped.  it didn't pick up a password change at some point, and i remebered the temp password i'd used before my current one.
<ryan-c|w> it had been mounted for 6 months and then my computer froze
<histo> ryan-c|w: isn't it set to mount on boot?
<brando> Forgive me for being a super noob, But ive noticed my internet speed has been terrible and i have hardly any bandwidth... Is there a simple way you can check if my neighbors are using my Wireless?
<ryan-c|w> it is
<histo> ryan-c|w: so it stopped mounting on boot?
<ryan-c|w> yes
<Marotte> brando, I suppose this depends on your ISP
<ryan-c|w>  because the wrapping passphrase got desync'd from my account password.
<ryan-c|w> because FML.
<histo> ryan-c|w: do you not know all your other pass phrases?
<bazhang> Derek__, are there any caps in the usernick etc
<histo> ryan-c|w: sorry all your old passwords?
<Marotte> brando, if you activated WEP access there is a chance some neighboor are using your wireless
<Derek__> Oh, we are so dumb. Thank you bazhang.
<Marotte> brando, not with wap
<bazhang> Marotte, you mean wpa presumably
<Marotte> brando, at least, with WAP there is only a very very few chance
<ryan-c|w> histo: I tried all my old passwords and then remembered that i'd initially set my current password with a slight case variation which i changed to make it easier to type
<Marotte> oops sorry yes WPA
<ryan-c|w> since i have to type my password a good 50 times a day
<brando> Mar.  I actually set my wireless to OPEN cause i dont really have any close neighbors and its easier cause im always connecting other things (phone,TV,playsations etc.)
<bazhang> brando, better to encrypt and be sure
<red2kic> brando: Sure. Wait until you found out the coyote have been piggybacking your Wifi.
<bazhang> brando, provided your devices can handle wpa2
<Marotte> brando, if you don't have any close neighboor, why do you ask ?
<histo> ryan-c|w: is your whole drive encrypted or just hte private folder?
<Ciphermagi2> Q @ open wireless: Does encryption change your network performance at all?
<brando> lol, Well the niegbors are approx. 300ft in both directions....
<ryan-c|w> just the private folder
<bazhang> Ciphermagi2, no
<ryan-c|w> i've gotten it mounted again
<brando> I wouldnt think they could pick it up but im not sure....
<histo> ryan-c|w: so you can decrypt the .ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase  then?
<Marotte> 300 feet is close :)
<histo> ryan-c|w: can't not can
<brando> It would just be nice to see if they were piggybackin....
<Marotte> brando, stop WEP
<Marotte> WEP is easily crackable, but WPA is not
<histo> brando: I was at a customers today and they had 26 unknown people on their wifi
<ryan-c|w> histo: Yes, i can decrypt .ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<histo> ryan-c|w: then you can mount it
<histo> I'm confused
<ryan-c|w> i have it mounted
<histo> wth
<brando> Histo, wow... thats crazy
<histo> So what is the problem then?
<ryan-c|w> i'm now just annoyed about the bug that caused my wrapping password not to be changed
<red2kic> brando: Sharing is charing. :)
<histo> brando: yeah I shut the wifi down. It was some stupid tmobile hotspot that got setup open.
<histo> ryan-c|w: ohh
<histo> ryan-c|w: lols I thought you were having trouble
<brando> Thanks for everyones help really appreciate it
<heslam> hey guys. i'm looking for help connecting to two different networks (two routers, one leading to the internet and one just to connect to other computers) with ubuntu and i'm struggling to get it right. is this too general a question?
<heslam> perhaps i should go to #networking or something
<KB1JWQ> heslam: ##networking actually.
<heslam> KB1JWQ: cool, thanks :)
<KB1JWQ> heslam: And it depends upon what you're trying to do.
<KB1JWQ> heslam: The answer is going to be "fix your routing table" wherever you ask.
<histo> !ics | heslam
<ubottu> heslam: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<heslam> KB1JWQ: right, okay. well i'll research routing tables, then! thanks :)
<KB1JWQ> histo: I don't think tht's what he's asking. :-)
<heslam> histo: i'm not actually looking to share my connection
<histo> heslam: KB1JWQ yeah it will accomplish what he wants
<KB1JWQ> histo: So will a one line routing table update.
<histo> KB1JWQ: he configures once card to allow anyone to use it. Which is theother router. and it will pass all traffic through to the other router
<Ciphermagi2> I used to have Ubuntu, and I can't remember what the GUI I used was...it was a really nice 3D thing that could basically make a cube, and it placed a desktop on each face of the cube. You could zoom out of the cube, and rotate it around, and push your windows onto different desktops without having tearing or lag issues. Anyone got any idea?
<twitch> Ciphermagi2: compiz
<KB1JWQ> histo: But that's not his problem description.  He simply wants to be able to hit two distinct networkins (ideally they've got different ip ranges or he's out of luck) while retaining a sane default gateway.
<Goateh> ohai histo
<heslam> to just briefly outline my problem: i'm using synergy to share the mouse + keyboard between a laptop and desktop, but the wireless is flakey so whilst i want both computers to access the internet via wireless, i also want them to connect to eachother over a local router to get the best performance from synergy
<bazhang> !ccsm | Ciphermagi2
<ubottu> Ciphermagi2: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<histo> KB1JWQ: I just saw part of what he wanted to do then
<KB1JWQ> heslam: And the local router is wired?
<heslam> KB1JWQ: yep
<Ciphermagi2> I'm sitting here making a list of all the programs I need to get ahold of.
<KB1JWQ> heslam: Assign a separate IP range to the wired interface on both machines.  As long as they're both within the same subnet that should be all you need to do.
<KB1JWQ> Just make sure synergy is told to use that IP.
<bazhang> !manual | Ciphermagi2 this may help as well
<ubottu> Ciphermagi2 this may help as well: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<izinucs> Ciphermagi2: like what?
<Ciphermagi2> Well, I'm familiar with ordinary tasks, I'm looking for things for my wife's (graphical design) interests and my web dev.
<heslam> KB1JWQ: i'm pretty sure i did that, unless i'm ignorant as to exactly how to assign seperate IP ranges...
<heslam> i'll look it up
<KB1JWQ> heslam: ifconfig -a to a pastebin then!
<Ciphermagi2> Just...if anyone has something off the top of their head that they like, you know?
<KB1JWQ> Also netstat -r while you're at it, heslam
<bazhang> Ciphermagi2, then browse through the software center and install what you wish
<KB1JWQ> Preferably from both hosts but we can start with one.
<KB1JWQ> Ciphermagi2: I like pie, but what are you asking?
<skooz20111> any trick to signing up for ubuntu one captcha solution cant make them out
<dsnyders> histo, thanks for the link regarding stepping through bash scripts.  It helped.  Turns out I forgot the "extension" on the files I was renaming.
<izinucs> Ciphermagi2: graphical design... inkscape, gimp, xara xtreme, scribus
<histo> dsnyders: np
<bazhang> skooz20111, #ubuntuone should help
<Marotte> Ciphermagi2, inkscape
<ShaneN> Hello. Any idea why SSH responds when started from a "local" connection (ie: server is 192.168.1.x and client is 192.168.1.y), but not over an OpenVPN connection? I can ping the server's VPN IP, but can't SSH
<heslam> KB1JWQ: i don't actually have the network set up how i'd like it - whenever i connect them both to the wired router, they are no longer able to access the internet over the wireless router. so sending you the ifconfig + netstat -r data becomes a little bit difficult :P
<skooz20111> thank you bazhang
<Ciphermagi2> Well, is there a free equivalent to, say...dreamweaver? I'm already looking at Komposer and Blender, too.
<izinucs> ShaneN: ssh does not = vpn
<KB1JWQ> heslam: Ah, you're running network-manager.
<cobra2_> ubuntu wont detect my damn headset microphone and only the internal one will work how do i fix?
<bazhang> Ciphermagi2, aptana studio is the closest
<ShaneN> izinucs: Of course not
<cobra2_> KB1JWQ:
<Marotte> Ciphermagi2, dreamweaver I guess not
<ShaneN> izinucs: The problem I am having is SSH works over a local network, but not over a VPN
<KB1JWQ> cobra2_: Hello.
<cobra2_> ubuntu wont detect my damn headset microphone and only the internal one will work how do i fix?
<ShaneN> Just a "stock" SSH config
<heslam> KB1JWQ: yeah, i'm using a stock ubuntu install (and linux mint lxde for the laptop, but yeah). so network-manager screws with this sort of thing?
<Marotte> Ciphermagi2, inkscape is for scalable vector graphic edition
<KB1JWQ> heslam: Network-manager screws with bloody EVERYTHING.
<izinucs> ShaneN: why would you use ssh on top of vpn? they are both encrypted
<ShaneN> izinucs: To access the machine :)
<KB1JWQ> heslam: I'd check out #nm
<hdon> does anyone know what packages i should install to build cinelerra?
<ShaneN> izinucs: I'm 9 hours away from the system, so I have to SSH in
<cobra2_> while 1: print 'can someone help me with this plz?'
<heslam> KB1JWQ: gotcha :P thanks :)
<heslam> i'm gonna head over there now. if i get it working and remember, i'll come back here and let you know ;)
<ShaneN> As of right now, I have to VNC into another machine in the same room, and then SSH into the server from that machine
<izinucs> ShaneN: I don't get it .. if the machine is running a ssh server on a different port from vpn then you shouldn't have an issue.. if you're trying to use ssh in combination with vpn .. well.. you might be googling forever trying to find that answer.
<bazhang> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu hdon
<cobra2_> am i muted?
<matthewjberry> What is the "network trash folder" in Ubuntu for?
<hdon> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> cobra2_, no
<izinucs> cobra2_: what?
<cobra2_> help me! plz
<g_0_0> cobra2_, in terminal type - alsamixer - make sure the mic channel isn't muted if it is press m when the channel is selected to unmute it, nb it may not be labeled mic it may be labeled as an input
<izinucs> don't beg
<rww> !helpme | cobra2_
<ubottu> cobra2_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> cobra2_, with what
<cobra2_> my headset mic is not detected
<hdon> bazhang, i am not interested in binaries, i said i was building from source :\
<bazhang> hdon, then check their website, presumably
<ShaneN> izinucs: It is indeed running on a different port. Hence the issue. I'm not able to SSH into it over the VPN IP address. The system is essentially a "stock" install with no crazy firewall configs or any changes in the SSH config
<izinucs> ShaneN: is it on your lan or outside your lan?
<ShaneN> izinucs: Outside
<ShaneN> izinucs: My machine, and the ubuntu machine are on the same VPN. I can ping the VPN address of the ubuntu machine. But I cannot SSH in over the VPN address
<izinucs> ShaneN: do you know if the router on the other end is forwarding the appropriate ssh ports to that machine.
<ramontayag> hey folks. i've added a network printer. host is ubuntu, guest is ubuntu. it added fine, but it asks for authentication when i try to print. I typed the host's username and password, didn't work. I typed the guests username/password, didn't work either. what username and password do I enter?
<ShaneN> izinucs: Since I am going over the VPN, the router configuration shouldn't matter, correct?
<linoge> hi, my bluetooth doesn't work. Bluetooth applet shows a box to enable bluetooth but it never enables it. What could i do?
<izinucs> ShaneN: ah..so you're connected via vpn and you're trying to get a cli prompt?
<ShaneN> izinucs: Bingo
<izinucs> ShaneN: well... why didn't you say so :)
<ShaneN> izinucs: I think I did about 3 times :)
<izinucs> ShaneN: let me look for something..
<cobra2_> g_0_0: i opened up the alsamixer but i really don't know what i'm looking at.. if i post a screenshot for ya will that help?
<linoge> ?
<g_0_0> cobra2_, I know what it looks like, you navigate the channel with the left and right arrows, up and down arrows to change volume and m to mute/unmute a channel
<cobra2_> g_0_0: i know but i can't tell if my channel is muted or not
<izinucs> ShaneN: missed that previously.. sorry..
<cobra2_> g_0_0: but for the 'mic jack" there isn't one of those bar thingyies
<g_0_0> cobra2_, if a channel is muted you will see an M at the bottom
<ShaneN> izinucs: No problem. Lots of chatter going on :)
<anonboots> Anybody have a linux utility for rooting a Sprint Epic 4G? Everything seems to be for Windoes boxes.
<ShaneN> izinucs: Appreciate your attention, at the least
<g_0_0> cobra2_, if there is an m select the channel and press m to unmute the channel
<cobra2_> g_0_0: i will just post a screenshot
<g_0_0> cobra2_, ok post a screenshot
<bazhang> !imagebin | cobra2_
<ubottu> cobra2_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jags> I was confused why I had all these folders with nothing in them in /media, so i did a few 'sudo rmdir's, I realize now that they where for my usb sticks, now when I try to insert them, nothing happens, and I get somekind of error message like "no mount point", anyone know a quick fix?
<red2kic> jags: Try creating /media folder
<bonjoyee> jags: the folders should be created automatically..unless you have defined mount points in fstab
<red2kic> jags: And that's why we have permissions, to prevent users from doing what they shouldn't be doing in first place. Of course, we gave them authority too -- and that's just not helping the situation. :(
<cobra2_> g_0_0: try not 2 be razzed out by my ultra theme but anyway heres the screenshot.. http://i.imgur.com/FLrM4.png
<natex> ShaneN: are you using the corrent (VPN) ip address?
<mopo> hello you amazing people
<ShaneN> natex: Yessir/mam
<mopo> i need help with a tv tuner :(
<natex> k
<jags> red2kic, I guess i can see what disk utility labels them as and create a folder in /media as sudo?  I'll try that quick
<red2kic> jags: If you removed /media -- Try "sudo mkdir /media"
<izinucs> ShaneN: I have not been able to find any info on doing that..when you vpn in, logically thinking you are part of the network the remote machine is attached to. so ssh'ing becomes problemmatic unless "localhost" ssh'ing will work.  that would be ssh'ing into the remote machine on it's local ip address not its wan address..
<red2kic> jags: Maybe "sudo chown -R root:root /media" too
<jags> red2kic, I still have a /media, but I removed some folders within /media, now I can't seem to mount whatever those folders where linked to
<g_0_0> cobra2_, do you have a line channel which is muted if so umute it
<Chilaquiles> I get this error: segfault at a151ba20 ip 0498b5f8 sp bf8d4990 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[495c000+157000] Does somebody know what is this?
<cobra2_> g_0_0: i don't know what a line channel is
<cobra2_> g_0_0: why is linux so fcking hard?
<red2kic> jags: Do you know what you removed? Create the directory again.
<bonjoyee> jags: check in your /etc/fstab ..for any mount points defined under /media
<Chilaquiles> my computer crashes every week or so, its annoying
<jags> red2kic, I'm sure its still in history, I'll just have to grep all the rmdir commands
<red2kic> jags: "history | grep -i rmdir"
<ShaneN> izinucs: That is exactly what I thought. Which is why this is confusing me :). ifconfig shows that it is connected to the VPN fine. My machine can ping it. But I just can't SSH into it. I even tried to change the ListenAddress in hopes it would help. No go, sadly
<g_0_0> cobra2_, I can't see all the channels in alsa mixer from your screenshot there should be other channels a channel simply named mic or line for example
<izinucs> ShaneN: is the remote machine on a commercial network with commercial switches?
<ShaneN> izinucs: Not sure what you mean by a "commercial network". Sorry :/
<cobra2_> g_0_0: there is not, there is a channel called mic jack
<cobra2_> though
<izinucs> ShaneN: business.. using business class switches vs. in expensive linksys/dlink/etc routers?
<g_0_0> cobra2_, what other channels are there?
<natex> ShaneN: what ip are you ssh to once your vpn is connected?
<ShaneN> izinucs: Gotcha. Basic router. Nothing commercial
<ShaneN> natex: 10.10.0.33
<cobra2_> g_0_0: if i press tab more channels appear
<g_0_0> cobra2_, alternatively unmute all the channels in turn until you find the appropriate mic channel, even if it isn't labeled mic
<ShaneN> Another machine on the same LAN cannot SSH into 10.10.0.33, but the ubuntu machine itself can
<g_0_0> cobra2_, use the left and right arrows to navigate
<natex> ShaneN: right because it is not part of the vpn
<ShaneN> ie: If I "ssh 10.10.0.33" from the ubuntu machine, it works fine. Ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall started right away right?
<rww> ShaneN: no
<red2kic> ShaneN: Right. ufw is disabled by default.
<red2kic> rww: No? :o
<virtus> Is there software that I can plug in a USB mic and use the software as a virtual amplifierr, and output it to speakers?
<maco> ShaneN: right, since there are no services to firewall off
<izinucs> ShaneN: although port are default closed
<rww> red2kic: no, Ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall started right away.
<iman> whould you please tell me, how I can play easyworship with dual display
<Nertil> i cant get to work ebox
<nunya> I just fresh installed 9.10 on my server and now (I have a monitor connected) I can't connect to my wireless network...
<Nertil> im messing with it 2 days
<izinucs> natex: shouldn't ShaneN on the machine that's vpn'd into the other be able to ssh into the same machine using a local address?
<KM0201> nunya: well, whats your wireless device, and second, why are you using 9.10?
<natex> izinucs: he needs to use the ip address from the vpn interface (tun0)
<nunya> KM0201: I need 9.10 for my computer because that's the only verion supported by the maker of the computer (I need it for video acceleration) the wireless device is intneral.  I don't even know how to check which drivers are installed and working
<izinucs> natex: that I don't know much about.. maybe you can fill him in.
<natex> izinucs: which he is 10.10.0.33
<ShaneN> natex: SSH doesn't care which interface is used to connect to it, correct?
<natex> ShaneN: right
<natex> ShaneN: unless you've tweaked it to hell which I don't believe you have
<g_0_0> Nertil, do you mean wbox as opposed to ebox?
<UbuntuNoob> to #ubuntu good day all :)
<ShaneN> natex: Literally installed SSH today. Haven't touched it other after having these issues to try ListenAddress
<Nertil> ebox is something like webmin
<Nertil> for ubuntu
<natex> ShaneN: you never know with ubuntu though :/
<ShaneN> natex: Thanks for the vote of confidence :). Tried centos first... had issues with the hardware though
<bonjoyee> ShaneN: netstat -ltunp will tell you on which ports ssh is listening!
<natex> ShaneN: honestly it just works with slackware
 * ryan-c|w likes to tweak ssh to hell
<bonjoyee> ShaneN: sudo netstat -ltunp
<UbuntuNoob> can i play steam games on linx o_o?
<UbuntuNoob> like gmod
 * cobra2_ places ban on UbuntuNoob!*@*
<UbuntuNoob> :(
<ryan-c|w> UbuntuNoob: Yes, gmod specifically will run.
<UbuntuNoob> yayy :D
<ShaneN> bonjoyee: Well, good news (?) is that I do see 10.10.0.33:22 as a local address that is in state "LISTEN" for program name "sshd"
<KM0201> natex: lspci should tell you what wireless device you have
<cobra2_> my wireless adapter only works with windows
<natex> ShaneN: yeah something I'm missing here
<ryan-c|w> UbuntuNoob: http://www.cedega.com/ will run steam, and *some* steam games.  It seems to run anything with the source engine fine.
<UbuntuNoob> i have lots of questions, how do i use linux exactly.. i can open firefox, this irc, i can close firefox, i dont really know much else..
<g_0_0> cobra2_, did you get the mic to work?
<ShaneN> ryan-c|w: What do you tweak with SSH? I've always just did /etc/init.d/ssh start and called it a day :)
<UbuntuNoob> ryan-c|w: thanks :D
<fakeer> how can i install all the small and big packages offline on ubuntu? I've got a ubuntu cd burned but i've no access to Internet on Ubuntu machine?
<cobra2_> UbuntuNoob: google linux tutorials >.>
<cobra2_> g_0_0: let me check
<UbuntuNoob> cobra2: my teacher gave me a book x_X, but i wanted to know the vurry basics before i start readin it
<natex> ShaneN: try doing ssh -v
<KM0201> natex: did you get that?
<ShaneN> s/just did/just done. Grammer fail tonight
<cobra2_> UbuntuNoob: the most basic command you can learn is sudo rm -rf /*
<natex> KM0201: wrong guy ;)
<KB1JWQ> UbuntuNoob: Disregard that.
<mopo> anyone here that can help with a tv tuner problem? :)
<njero> UbuntuNoob: don't listen to cobra2_
<xangua> !ops | cobra2_
<ubottu> cobra2_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<UbuntuNoob> rm that would delte my registery?
<ShaneN> natex: Hate to sound like a complete imbecile, but I'm on a windows box using putty. Not sure I can think of a way to generate a verbose log with it
 * cobra2_ places ban on UbuntuNoob!*@*
<xangua> !manual | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KM0201> nunya: lspci in a terminal should show your wireless device
<UbuntuNoob> :D
<maco> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<natex> ShaneN: it's there. you have to poke around at the left part of the window
<ryan-c|w> ...
<maco> UbuntuNoob: that would delete EVERYTHING
<UbuntuNoob> thats what i thought
<natex> ShaneN: logging
<UbuntuNoob> cause i remember playing around with rm earlier
<UbuntuNoob> in mscmd
<ShaneN> natex: Found it (!!). Going to try now. Thank you
<UbuntuNoob> o_o
<natex> ShaneN: pastebin the log if you want
<maco> UbuntuNoob: i thought it was "del" on windows
<UbuntuNoob> it is, but rm also works
<UbuntuNoob> and some other command too
<njero> does anyone know if the ubuntu install CD has an option to go into Network install mode and wait for listening machines attempting to boot from the network
<UbuntuNoob> del is just for files, rm is for drives i belive. i only know about as much as <rm help told me
<ryan-c|w> ShaneN: the main change is to turn off password authentication in favor of pubkey and keyboardinteractive auth.
<mopo> UbuntuNoob: try typing "man rm" in terminal, itll bring up the manual page so you can read all about it
<h00k> UbuntuNoob: the -rf flag lets it remove a directory recursively
<ryan-c|w> my personal server essentially has fail2ban implemented purely in iptables.
<UbuntuNoob> is there a shortcut for terminal?
<red2kic> UbuntuNoob: Try CTRL + ALT + T.
<mopo> top left, applications -> terminal
<mopo> or what red2kic
<mopo> said
<UbuntuNoob> it works just like cmd?
<red2kic> UbuntuNoob: No.
<KB1JWQ> UbuntuNoob: Not exactly.
<KB1JWQ> UbuntuNoob: man man
<KB1JWQ> Go from there.
<UbuntuNoob> manual about manuals haha :D
<jameseleven> Any news on what's happening with the website ?
<red2kic> jameseleven: Internet is down.
<bazhang> red2kic, thats not helpful
<bazhang> jameseleven, ubuntuforums?
<wgrant> jameseleven: Sysadmins are investigating.
<red2kic> bazhang: He does not say what website.
<wgrant> ubuntu.com and canonicl.com are down right now.
<bazhang> red2kic, please keep the non-helpful commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jameseleven> ubuntu.com ofc
<KB1JWQ> Up here.  In Chinese of all things.
<red2kic> jameseleven: In the future, use this. http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com :)
<UbuntuNoob> okay guys, ive already taken the red pill, i wont go back to windows(mainly, cept for games) but what is the major reasons for staying with linux?
<ljsoftnet> wgrant the website ubuntu.com is fine here
<jameseleven> red2kic of course you know that site merely does a ping to the ip ?
<zamarax> anyone know the reason I get this error The system returned: (105) No buffer space available when enabling squid?
<jameseleven> just because the box is responsive does not mean the website is working properly
<wgrant> ljsoftnet: You're seeing a cached copy, I suspect.
<natex> ShaneN: can you ssh to that box w/o vpn? Or do you have it FW'd?
<red2kic> jameseleven: Ah. I see. Ubuntu.com is up -- but you're looking for particular content on Ubuntu.com.
<g_0_0> ubuntu.com if offline
<wgrant> red2kic: The host is up, the site is down.
<KB1JWQ> wgrant: Not cached here.  Works well.
<ShaneN> natex: I can SSH into it from a machine on the same LAN (VNC'd into a Windows box using putty to SSH into the ubuntu box)
<jameseleven> red2kic, yeah like the content on www.ubuntu.com
<red2kic> jameseleven: You want the ISO?
<g_0_0> is*
<jameseleven> I did but I found a mirror
<dfcnvt> Why do I find almost every channel isn't very active. They're all quiet.
<dzup2> !uptime
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 18wks 12hrs 33mins 4secs Best: 18wks 12hrs 33mins 4secs
<mopo> does anyone want to help me with a tv tuner problem? its a dtv2000h+ and its not working at all...
<ljsoftnet> wgrant the ubuntu.com is fine but if you go to Desktop or Netbook ... pages its offline
<jameseleven> now it's fine
<jameseleven> it wasnt 2 minutes ago :)
<g_0_0> ubuntu.com is back up but there was a drupal offline page there before
<nul> I have a very weird problem on my fresh install.  Domains do resolve to IPS eventually, but it takes like 30 seconds for no reason. Another machine on the same network has no issues.
<nul> Anyone have any idea where this kind of issue could stem from? and/or how to fix?
<bonjoyee> nul: try another DNS provider...
<bonjoyee> nul: like opendns or google!
<nul> bonjoyee: didn't work.. I switched to google dns servers (low ping too)
<virtus> Is there software that I can plug in a USB mic and use the software as a virtual amplifierr, and output it to speakers?
<nul> bonjoyee: can you remind me what file holds the network settings?
<bonjoyee> nul: using network manager?
<nul> bonjoyee: it has gnome installed, desktop edition basicly
<nul> I have no idea though
<Daemonik> Is Ubuntu LPIA (Low Power Intel Architecture) still supported??
<nul> yeah, service network-manager is up
<rww> Daemonik: no
<bonjoyee> nul: check under /etc/NetworkManager/ ...right click the nm-applet and click edit connections..
<nul> k
<KB1JWQ> !uptime
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 18wks 12hrs 39mins 59secs Best: 18wks 12hrs 39mins 59secs
<mopo> nobody? :O
<bazhang> synical, disable that
<nul> bonjoyee: oh I only have ssh right now to configure it anywa
<nul> anyway*
<dfcnvt> Whatis uptime
<dfcnvt> !whatis uptime
<dfcnvt> !man uptime
<bazhang> dfcnvt, try it in your terminal
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: its the amount of uptime a system has snce last reboot
<KB1JWQ> dfcnvt: Google is your friend.  die.net has all of the man pages.
<nul> bonjoyee: in nm-system-settings.conf, [ifupdown] is managed=false.. I assume it's not using it then
<ActionParsnip> dfcnvt: people think its clever to spam channels with useless stuff like that but the fact is, nobody cares
<bonjoyee> nul: no..thats for ifaces not managed by network-manager..
<nul> k
<imon> anyone know about ircd-hybrid?
<bazhang> imon, try in their channel?
<bonjoyee> nul: else if you want to just change the DNS for trial, edit /etc/resolv.conf . NM will reset it on the next startup
<imon> no... did not think of it lol, thx for point out the overlooked obvious  :)
<nul> bonjoyee: k
<nul> bonjoyee: can you put 2 nameservers in resolv.conf?
<bonjoyee> nul: as many as you want..but the first one is tried first..
<nul> k
<bonjoyee> nul: if you want to try different DNS without changing and files...use "dig yahoo.com @newdnsserver"
<nul> k
<bonjoyee> nul: that will be the best way to see the response time for various dns providers...
<nul> k
<hilarie> I am trying to update a program called the-powder-toy what would I type into terminal?
<voglster> apt-get upgrade
<hilarie> sudo apt-get upgrade the-powder-toy?
<bazhang> hilarie, sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> hilarie, no
<bazhang> hilarie, was this from the repos or some 3rd party
<Taffy> sudo apt-get program/name update
<hilarie> I added a 3rd party repository
<Nertil> my ipv6 on ubuntu is unstable
<bazhang> hilarie, then as I just suggested
<virtus> Are you people even alive?
<virtus> =/
<bazhang> hilarie, when a new version is available their repos will provide it
<Virtus> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<bazhang> Virtus, ubuntu support question?
<hilarie> okay, thank you
<Virtus> bazhang: I've asked it four times.
<Virtus> Is there some sort of software, where I can plug in my USB mic, and use my computer as a virtual amplifier to my speakers.
<Taffy> sound recorder
<RedXIII> Hey, I recently installed ubuntu 10.10, but when I turn on my computer it doesn't give me the grub bootloader
<RedXIII> It just boots right into windowws
<RedXIII> How can I reload grub bootloader?
<bazhang> RedXIII, hold shift at boot
<RedXIII> o_O.
<bazhang> RedXIII, change the timeout
<bazhang> !grub2 | RedXIII please have a read
<ubottu> RedXIII please have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<heslam> hey guys. what happens if you accidentally copy a file into a directory like
<heslam> cp foo.dat /etc/bar
<heslam> what happens to the /etc/bar directory?
<rww> heslam: the same thing as if you did cp foo.dat /etc/bar/foo.dat
<_jesse_> heslam: it'll copy it into the directory
<RedXIII> bazhang: Shift doesn't do anything o-o
<heslam> rww & _jesse_: thank god. i accidentally pressed enter on a command too early and was worried i had flattened some important system files :)
<bazhang> RedXIII, then reinstall grub if sudo update-grub does not pan out? did you read the wiki linked to you yet?
<RedXIII> I just saw it
<_jesse_> heslam: ;)
<RedXIII> so its open now
<ActionParsnip> heslam: not much, if the file exists and you copy over it, it could cause issues. Writing to folders outside $HOME will require sudo
<RedXIII> But I think I set something wrong in the installer.
<bubbles|> hi
<heslam> ActionParsnip: i was using sudo, yeah - thankfully i don't think it overwrote anything though
<dm_> Привет
<bubbles|> i'm having troubles to create and properly install an ssh-keypair .. could someone walk me through it?
<bazhang> !ru | dm_
<ubottu> dm_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> heslam: you can check with:  dpkg -S filename
<heslam> ActionParsnip: it says file not found, so i must've done something wrong anyway :P i can't even get my commands wrong properly
<ocelot> bubbles|  can you be more specific about your problem?
<ActionParsnip> heslam: if it wasnt found then its not part of a package :D, all is well
<bubbles|> ocelot i installed the public key on the remote system, but it still prompts me for a password
<ocelot> the public RSA key, bubbles| ?
<bubbles|> http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/ssh/ <- this is what id did - except that local and remote system are the same machine
<bubbles|> id_rsa.pub
<heslam> ActionParsnip: excellent, thanks ;)
<heslam> (that was meant to be a smiley, not a wink - a wink seems a bit weird)
<Virtus> Taffy: I'm talking Real-Time
<red2kic> !noroot | Guest5942
<ubottu> Guest5942: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Virtus> Not recorded, then played later.
<Virtus> =/
<ocelot> bubbles| you need to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config if you want to disable password authentication. take a look here: http://goo.gl/eJgjV
<ocelot> and you might want to try man sshd_config
<bubbles|> ok
<Virtus> No offence. But, I DO think that not setting a root password is stupid.
<Virtus> I mean, take that one guys problem for example. He couldn't use sudo anymore because he changed a file, forgetting to re-add himself to sudoers.
<bubbles|> ah, trouble seems to have been that id_pub wasn't int the local user's .ssh folder
<Virtus> You guys told him a re-install was the only way to fix that -- But, if you had a root password set.. Then, that'd be solved easy.
<heslam> i know how to list PCI devices, but is there any way of figuring out which drivers are driving which devices?
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: having it disabled is better than setting a password
<ocelot> Guest5942 if you boot into the recovery mode from grub you will be in a root shell
<kuttans> hi everybody, having problem with virtualbox installation, anyone to help me pls?
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: if you mess with visudo (which would cause that) you can boot to root recovery mode and undo the change
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: details please
<mopo> anyone want to help me with this issue?? http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10426373
<kuttans> i upgraded to the newer kernel and i have kernel headers installed for the latest kernal im running, but when i do /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup its saying that the kernal headers in /usr/src/linux is not matching the running kernal
<hot_wheelz> Hi i have a dvb driver and would like to see if it can be included who can i talk to to about this?...Thx
<bardyr> kuttans, reboot
<kuttans> yeah i did that
<LethalLemming> I'm looking for help submitting a bug report (or advice) relating to the unity interface
<kuttans> there are two places the log files are created , one in the /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/make.log
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: if you run:  uname -r   are you running the new kernel?
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: I saw your openvpn return,  I didn't see at the bottom that I would expect to see and I saw some errors that I'm not sure of
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: I suggest you log a bug with your driver
<hot_wheelz> ActionParsnip a bug why?
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: ok, thanks. I have also mailed that file to the OpenVPN support.
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: well there is an issue, no driver. but you have a fix, the driver
<arcimboldo_> Will see whether someone might have an idea
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: cool,  I looked at that site too but didn't see any free trial
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: oh I thought you would send it to strongvpn
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: No free trial, but money back within seven days after registration.
<kuttans> there in make.log it says that linux/autoconf.h missing but the error was due to the problem which is stated in /var/log/virutalbox-install.log
<kuttans> yeah
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: oops sorry ...
<kuttans> im running the new kernel 2.6.38-1-generic-pae and i have the header package in the /usr/src/ directory
<kuttans> Makefile:178: *** Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.38-rc2) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.38-1-generic-pae).  Stop. ==this is the error in the /var/log/vbox-install.log
<FloodBot1> kuttans: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: yes, to StrongVPN support.
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: that kernel isnt supported here
<sacarlson> arcimboldo_: ok
<digirak> ping
<digirak> can someone help me here
<ActionParsnip> digirak: ask away
<bazhang> digirak, with what
<hendra> ada yang tau gimana setting pad di ubuntu
<digirak> i am getting a cmake error
<AbhijiT> while i was editing the open office presentation electricity gone. when i restarted pc now that .odp file gives error general error. general input/output error. is this file fully gone and corrupted? or is there still any way i can recover it?
<AbhijiT> hgelp
<bazhang> hendra, english please
<kuttans> oh ok..but i guess its not the problem of kernel version, its the problem of vbox not able to identify the kernel header in that directory
<digirak> ActionParsnip: i need some help with how the gcc lnk works
<bazhang> kuttans, #vbox
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: if you boot to the maverick kernel, is it ok
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image maverick
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<arcimboldo_> sacarlson: in any case, I appreciate your help so far!
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: if you use 2.6.35.25  is it ok?
<kuttans> yeah it was ok just before the kernel im using now,
<kuttans> even for 38.1 it was ok
<digirak> my local gcc
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: then your issue is with an unofficial kernel which we cannot possibly support
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: if you use 3rd party kernels your support isnt here
<digirak> bazhang: hey can u help me with a gcc issue
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: i suggest you ask in #vbox
<kuttans> okie actionparsnip
<bazhang> digirak, with what exactly please explain
<kuttans> yeah i will do that. bcoz i solved the same kinda issue before but now i just forget how i did it
<kuttans> it was all about changing some symlinks and fool the vbox installer
<kuttans> anyways i wil check with vbox irc
<digirak> bazhang: ok ... my cmakekde compiler tells me that the gcc link is broken
<digirak> but actually when i go an look it up
<bazhang> digirak, you are compiling kde4?
<digirak> bazhang: it seems that that gcc doesnt exist but is linking to gcc-4.4
<digirak> bazhang: no but i am build the kde build environment
<bazhang> digirak, explain exactly what you are trying to achieve please
<AbhijiT> where is open office user profile is stored?
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: ~/.openoffice
<digirak> bazhang: i am trying to build dependencies for kde
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, i delted that folder but my issue is not solved
<bazhang> digirak, why? they are in the repos, handled by the package manager
<red2kic> AbhijiT: ~/.config/.open~1 (I'm lazy)
<digirak> bazhang: no thats not how i want to do it, because i want to make sure i have all the packages where i want them. so that i dont get into problems when actually using the build environment
<AbhijiT> red2kic, in ./config there is no folder for open office
<bazhang> digirak, you could try #kde I suppose
<digirak> bazhang: i thought this seems more like an ubuntu issue
<discojesus_> Evening all.  I have a mysterious sound problem where all of my output sounds like it's being filtered, any troubleshooting ideas?
<bazhang> digirak, ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde4, both use the package manager to handle dependencies
<red2kic> AbhijiT: Try "sudo updatedb && locate openoffice | grep $HOME"
<AbhijiT> red2kic, ok
<digirak> bazhang: the error this gives is that of a broken compiler
<digirak> which is not correct
<p009> i am on a live cd tring to mount sda2 does anybody know how to do this here is the output when i run "sudo fdisk -l" http://pastie.org/1527318
<Mindkontrol> Sup all
<bazhang> digirak, its not the supported method of installing dependencies. you can ask in #kde
<Mindkontrol> !hi
<digirak> alright thanks bazhang
<mopo> can anyone hear me?
<em0ral> k
<bazhang> mopo, yes
<ActionParsnip> mopo: huh?
<mopo> hmm my question must be too hard haha
<mopo> asked a q a few times
<Mindkontrol> hi
<mopo> hi! :)
<RedXIII> Can I use vmware to virtualize my win7 partition from within ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mopo: wassup? was rebooting some servers
<Mindkontrol> sup dzup1
<ActionParsnip> RedXIII: i'd ask in #vmware
<kuttans> ActionParsnip : can you tell me about this error in a makefile in /var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/.0.2/build/make.log says this fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<Taffy> how come the color is gone from the directories and the prompt is just a $
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: not sure, i dont use virtualbox
<mopo> i put the issue into a forum thread -> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10426373
<ActionParsnip> Taffy: your ~/.bashrc sounds damaged, copy the one from /root and chown it to your user
<p009> ActionParsnip, i am on a live cd tring to mount sda2 does anybody know how to do this here is the output when i run "sudo fdisk -l" http://pastie.org/1527318
<iShock> Okay, so I know this is the wrong channel by far, but honestly .. You're the biggest geeks I know, and no one else has been able to help me.
<ActionParsnip> iShock: if your issue is ubuntu based then ask away
<iShock> ActionParsnip: It's not, but I need geek help, and I can't think of a place with smarter geeks. :|
<ActionParsnip> iShock: then its offtopic here, try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iShock> ##networking is dead :<
<ActionParsnip> mopo: is the device usb based?
<mopo> its a pci device
<ActionParsnip> mopo: then run:  lspci    you will see the chip used and you can copy the output and use it to find guides
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel :<
<p009> i am on a live cd tring to mount /dev/sda2 does anybody know how to do this here is the output when i run "sudo fdisk -l" http://pastie.org/1527318
<ActionParsnip> rww: its a good place to ask geeky questions which aren't ubuntu based though
<ActionParsnip> p009: does it not show in the places menu?
<rww> not if you want accurate answers
<mopo> Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<gpc> ActionParsnip: we have been trying to move the offtopicness to less support type talk in there.
<mopo> but i followed the directions in the link i pasted
<mopo> still not working
<p009> ActionParsnip, it does show  in the places menu but wont munt i get an error
<ActionParsnip> p009: whats the error?
<ActionParsnip> gpc: i see, understood
<gpc> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> mopo: ok then that is what you need to search for, the make and model is fairly worthless
<mopo> hmm ok
<ActionParsnip> mopo: i suggest you add that to your forum post too ;)
<DiSTORT3D> http://pastebin.com/9bHbtJxT
<p009> ActionParsnip, when i click on it after 30min or so it says it was not able to mount
<miyamoto> i am using ubuntu n i have problem in wireless my wireless chipset is rtl8187l
<miyamoto> i can connect to ap but i cant browse
<ActionParsnip> p009: ok then mount it at command line, make a folder in /media and mount the partition there, you should get more detailed output
<bazhang> !wifi | miyamoto please have a read
<ubottu> miyamoto please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: when you are connected, can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<miyamoto> searching in google and forums i have doubt that there is driver conflict.
<RedXIII> What's the difference between using virtualbox and vmware?
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: just a min
<heslam> hey guys. i'm trying to add a script to start when a user logs in - not when the machine boots up. which is /etc/rc.local good for, again? and if that's not the one i want, what is?
<ActionParsnip> RedXIII: manufacturers for one, vmware doesn't have an open source version
<venus> any updates on 11.04?
<venus> when is stable ;aunching?
<xangua> !natty  | venus
<ubottu> venus: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> heslam: rc.local will run as root before the login screen shows
<venus> i mean launching
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | venus
<ubottu> venus: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Taffy> RedXIII i think about $200.00
<bazhang> venus, #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> venus: natty is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<p009> ActionParsnip, do u know the command for mounting?
<venus> Yeah.. Natty.. when stable is out?
<gpc> venus: April
<venus> Ok thanks
<rww> 11.04. year dot month. 04. april.
<ActionParsnip> p009: sudo mount /dev/partuition /mount/point
<heslam> ActionParsnip: so that's not the one i want, then... i'm trying to get synergy (a screen sharing-esque tool) to run but i don't think having it before the login is appropriate
<venus> i am not sure whats wrong with my ubuntu 10.10 .. theirs  some problem with my bootloader.
<ActionParsnip> heslam: then add it in the startup apps in the applications -> preferences (or admin, not sure0
<venus> which is the best opensouce partition manager?
<ActionParsnip> venus: there is no single best app for a situation
<ActionParsnip> venus: well, ANY situation
<ActionParsnip> venus: it's like asking "what is the best colour?"
<heslam> ActionParsnip: ah, okay, thanks. i was hoping for a command line way but i'll hunt for the program
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, "what is the best colour" awesome
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: ping sends Request to 8.8.8.8 but no reply
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: makes it easier to understand for folk
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: ok can you ping the routers internal IP?
<Loki^> i recently lost my tty1-6 terminals and my powersaving governor doesnt work anymore (sysfsutils), is it possible that this has something to do with adding a fix for my mouse to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/file ??
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: same prob
<ActionParsnip> venus: in short, try a few and use what you like. you are using an OS which emphasises choice and freedom, yet you are asking strangers what you should use...smacks of Microsoft don't you think
<p009> ActionParsnip, the mount is taking a while, is it suppoed to do that?
<ActionParsnip> p009: is this an NTFS partition you are mounting?
<Snakkah> I can't delete a folder. It keeps giving an "input/output error" for the contents of the folder, even though nothing is displayed in there.
<Snakkah> How do I get rid of it?
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: is the OS fully updated?
<p009> ActionParsnip, sorry i am not sure
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: is the pwd in the folder or a subfolder?
<pattman> how do i install ubuntu server on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> p009: sudo parted -l   will tell you
<miyamoto> yes
<Snakkah> ActionParsnip, pwd?
<ActionParsnip> pattman: you can tell the OS to boot to text only mode and you will have the same difference
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: present working directory
<j0sh> i installed linux-image via apt-get but im not sure where it went
<j0sh> like, where'd it get installed into
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: if you run:   pwd   it will tell you the path you are currently standing in
<Snakkah> It's a subfolder on my external hard drive.
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: yes. actually i used to use realtek rtl8185 chipset. and now i changed to rtl8187. does this arise driver conflict?
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: ok is the partition healthy? If it is NTFS was it gracefully unmounted when it was last removed from a system
<mopo> hmm i have no /dev/video0
<mopo> ActionParsnip:
<venus> how is GPARTED?
<p009> ActionParsnip, sudo parted -l  http://pastie.org/1527357
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: you may want to blacklist the driver you don't want to use
<ActionParsnip> venus: its fine
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: also. as soon as i connect, i can browse for a moment. just about a minute or so. after that i cant.
<Snakkah> ActionParsnip, the partition is fine. I'm thinking when transferring my files it may have gotten moved around though.
<pattman> what do i do to install ubuntu server on ubuntu 10.10 without iso
<ActionParsnip> p009: ok, which partition are you mounting?
<Snakkah> I just don't want to transfer them all again. I'd like to just delete this one folder because that's the problem folder.
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: oh... before it was wlan0 now its wlan1. so if i blacklist wlan0 it may work.
<miyamoto> ?
<venus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<p009> ActionParsnip, the second partition
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: no, blacklist the realtek driver you don't want
<ActionParsnip> p009: ok I suggest you fsck it to make sure it's healthy
<miketomdool> pattman there might be a package ubuntu-server i think
<p009> ActionParsnip, what is the command for fsck?
<pattman> can i install ubuntu sever without the iso
<ActionParsnip> p009:http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<Loki^> i recently lost my tty1-6 terminals and my powersaving governor doesnt work anymore (sysfsutils), is it possible that this has something to do with adding a fix for my mouse to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/file ?? cant find good solutions in google either except configuring a framebuffer
<bazhang> pattman, do you have a net connection?
<heslam> hate to be so annoyingly persistant, but does anyone know the terminal way of setting start up applications on login? something that's desktop agnostic
<ActionParsnip> pattman: if you boot with the boot option:   text   the x server will not run and you will have the server OS in essence
<j0sh> actually where can i get a version of the kernel image on my system with debug symbols
<bazhang> !lamp | pattman have a read please
<ubottu> pattman have a read please: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> heslam: you can create a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart   and it will run in any DE
<pattman> can i use the terminal to install ubuntu server
<heslam> ActionParnsip: thanks, that sounds perfect :)
<ExplodingPiglets> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> ExplodingPiglets: yes?
<bazhang> ExplodingPiglets, what?
<ExplodingPiglets> I am having trouble with my sound card
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> wow!
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, I am trying to kill a process it shows as <defunct> in the ps -ef, but it is not getting killed, what do I do ?
<ActionParsnip> pattman: what do you understand to be the difference between the desktop and server Ubuntu?
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: is the driver only rtl8180 or rtl8180 - [phy0] ?
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: whichever you do not want to load, blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: the syntax is:   blacklist modulename
<slie> ping
<dhruvasagar> anybody ??
<slie> pong
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: you need to kill the parent process
<miketomdool> pattman: what part of ubuntu server do you want?
<thorbj0rn> dhruvasagar: look for it's PPID
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: parent id is 1...that's the init process
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks, i will try.
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: yikes
<ActionParsnip> dhruvasagar: sounds like a reboot is needed then, not sure any other way. Maybe others can contribute
<thorbj0rn> dhruvasagar: if it isn't using resources, you can likely ignore it until next reboot
<dhruvasagar> ActionParsnip: ok
<dhruvasagar> thorbj0rn: hmm
<dhruvasagar> thorbj0rn: but I needed to restart that process...
<thorbj0rn> dhruvasagar: killall didn't help you?
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: sorry. it didnt work. :(
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: you'll need to reboot to tes
<ActionParsnip> *test
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: yes i rebooted
<pattman> im just trying to install ubuntu server
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: i can open the google homepage as soon as i connect but cant browse anything after that.
<dhruvasagar> thorbj0rn: no, neither did sudo kill -9
<thorbj0rn> pattman: the only difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu with LAMP is that the server has no gui
<thorbj0rn> pattman: install LAMP, login with term, ???, profit.
<slie> hello
<pattman> why
<student> quit
<rww> why what
<student> who wre you
<miketomdool> pattman: ubuntu server is a thing that installs many packages.... wich packages do you need?
<student> werwr
<pattman> all packages
<john___> hi,
<john___> I need some help
<john___> It's about conky
<Ciphermagi> Q: After installing, when I try to boot, I get an NVIDIA Boot Agent, which runs a mac address line, and then fails to boot. Is this a failure in Grub2?
<john___> Does anyone uses ConkyWizard?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 john___ here is very good begiiners guide
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: has there been reports about such issues? changing wifi card and getting problems?
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: ok try:  gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   delete ALL text and add this:  nameserver 8.8.8.8     save the new file and close gedit and all browsers. Then reopen your browser and try the web, it it ok?
<miketomdool> well what are you trying to accomplish with ubuntu server?
<john___> I have read a lot of guides but with no answer..
<slie> Any one here program any websites?
<bazhang> john___, please have a look at that one
<KB1JWQ> slie: What's your real question?
<john___> I want to use conky forecast using conkywizard
<bazhang> slie, care to ask a clear question?
<john___> Has anyone done this ?
<bazhang> john___, did you read the guide I linked you yet?
<slie> KB1JWQ: I am having a hard time sifting through all of the "use what ever you feel like to program your website"
<john___> This is a guide for conky, not conkywizard!
<KB1JWQ> slie: It really comes down to personal taste.
<slie> I want the full functionality of a full blown power of a language.
<bazhang> john___, try #conky then perhaps
<thorbj0rn> slie: nano or bust.
<miketomdool> pattman: do you know what a server is?
<john___> With conky I can do it
<slie> kb1jwq: yeah that is my problem that is what every one says
<bazhang> john___, no idea what you want with conkywizard
<slie> thorbj0rn: nano or bust?
<bazhang> !html | slie
<ubottu> slie: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<john___> The problem is that I want to use it on conkywizard
<john___> and I cannot find anyway to set it up
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: doesnt work.
<bazhang> john___, conkywizard is an app from the repos?
<john___> not
<slie> ubottu: yeah i know html but i need that to access something more powerful like python
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: ok, well that file is generated so if you disable wireless then re-enable it you will put the file back :)
<slie> thorbj0rn: I prerfer VIM :)
<g_0_0> slie, python.org
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: so.. what should i do?
<john___> Has anyone used ConkyWizard?
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: not sure, maybe others can contribute
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: ok..
<bazhang> john___, that is a google code app
<slie> g_0_0: thanks got that would you reccomend learning one of those apis? like mod_python? or does java script have that power
<john___> Ok,
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: btw i have same problem in my laptop too. i bought two usb dongles. and in my laptop it uses bcm4313 chipset. i disabled the driver in the laptop. same problem. :(
<g_0_0> slie, I'm not sure I follow you
<john___> I will use simple conky configuration
<bazhang> john___, check their support forums. no idea why you'd need it as the conky guide I gave you can do all that
<john___> thanks anyway
<miketomdool> linux has poor wifi support for many older cards
<Ciphermagi> Is there a better channel specifically for assistance with installs? I'm not sure my bootloader is actually loading up.
<g_0_0> slie, I thought you wanted to learn python
<slie> g_0_0: mod_python is a module that integrates with apache, and will allow me to write my page with python
<g_0_0> slie, http://learnpythonthehardway.org/static/LearnPythonTheHardWay.pdf
<bazhang> Ciphermagi, please describe the issue with clarity
<AbhijiT> miketomdool, nope. its not linux fault. its vendor fault they dont upgrade themselve to open standards
<ActionParsnip> miyamoto: those cheap broadcoms are super easy to get working, just hook up a wired link and run the hardware driver app
<g_0_0> slie, yeah you write python scripts
<jschall> I have a USB bluetooth adapter that is 2.0+EDR (0e5e:6622 Conwise Technology Co., Ltd. CW6622). I can plug it into my kubuntu desktop and it immediately detects it and works, however, when I connect a2dp headphones to it, the audio stutters (on for one second, off for one second, on for a second, etc.) Are there any tweaks i can make to make it work? The headphones work fine on my kubuntu netbook with built-in bluetooth
<magnums> #join documentfoundation
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: i mean, i used broadcom. and now i am throwing it and replacing with rtl8187 dongle. so got same problem here too.
<miyamoto> ActionParsnip: anyway thank you very much for trying to help me
<slie> yeah i'm just trying to see if i should do that or not.
<miketomdool> Abhijit: true :)
<Ciphermagi> On boot, after 'Verifying DMI Pool Data .............' an NVIDIA boot loader runs, and can't find a bootable partition.
<AbhijiT> brb
<Ciphermagi> I tried putting an old boot disk for windows in, and rebooting, and the disk can't be read (obviously), but it sends me to a grub rescue> prompt.
<slie> g_0_0: yeah i'm just trying to see if i should go down that road or if there is something better. I think that is really why i'm questioning myself
<g_0_0> slie, http://docs.python.org/howto/webservers.html
<g_0_0> slie, do you mean using python or php etc ?
<slie> g_0_0: haha thanks yeah i read that server page and all of the CGI possibilities
<slie> g_0_0: yeah do you reccomend a certine mixture of languages like, javascrips with html or php. if i go with python will i need php jscript or anything like that
<Ciphermagi> I'm actually looking at the grub manual, and it suggests breaking into the menu for the early stage loader, but I don't know how to do that.
<miketomdool> Ciphermagi: what BIOS does your computer have? on one of my laptops i kept getting grub rescue> cause i had a crappy bios
<riaku> umm any chance i could get some help?
<slie> g_0_0: thanks for that pdf i will have fun with that thing
<Ciphermagi> miketomdool: I'm not sure, but I can reboot to read the text on the BIOS if you'll give me a minute.
<bazhang> riaku, with?
<riaku> I sort of have a problem, but i doubt it has anything to do with ubuntu, it seems something to do with a local part of my network which has gone haywire
<Ciphermagi> "Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG"
<Ciphermagi> "12/30/2008-NV-MCP61-6A61KG0AC-00"
<riaku> the ip adress is 10.234.0.1 and i think the 10.0.0.0 means it is a local object
<bonjoyee> riaku: its a private ip...whats the issue?
<DiSTORT3D> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/2742/5ghz.png
<riaku> the issue is a high ping sorry xD
<riaku> over 100ms
<riaku> on average that is
<Ciphermagi> miketomdool: I have an exact shot of what's going on now, that I can type out to you, if you'd like.
<bonjoyee> riaku: what is the network topology? i.e how are the various machines in the local network connected?
<bruce_> hi
<riaku> cable to modem, modem to router, router wirelessly to 3 PCs, and 2 wired lines to PCs
<bots> my phone has some weird name when its mounted in ubuntu how can i change it?
<bots> it has some weird characters
<venus> i want to use Apache in Ubuntu.. guys what i need?
<bazhang> !lamp > venus
<ubottu> venus, please see my private message
<DiSTORT3D> xampp
<bazhang> DiSTORT3D, thats not supported here use lamp
<DiSTORT3D> sorry :(
<bonjoyee> riaku: so this ping issue is for local addresses only? or for all ips?
<blahsphemer> I tried uploading an  HD(1080p) video to youtube. While it looks awesome on VLC it looks like crap(Pixellation at 1080p, Lag in the video...). Should I convert the video to some other format and upload it
<foormea> hi, i'm back on ubuntu after a while of using gentoo. i notice that some services don't show up under sysv-rc-conf and should be instead modified with the command service. any wiki/doc on that or any tips? any tool like sysv-rc-conf to easily and conveniently manage them?
<riaku> bonjoyee: local I believe, but ill send you the traceroute if you wish
<venus> lamp is fine?
<bazhang> !upstart | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> venus, yes
<foormea> oh thanks bazhang
<bruce_> hi venus
<bonjoyee> riaku: try with some wan ips ..
<venus> bazhang:  thanks
<venus> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruce_> ok
<bruce_> can u tell me how to use skype on ubuntu?
<AbhijiT> !skype | bruce_
<ubottu> bruce_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bruce_> how about yahoo messenger
<bazhang> bruce_, tried pidgin?
<twitch> bruce_: empathy can do yahoo accounts and msn etc etc
<p009> ActionParsnip,  when i run sudo file -sL /dev/sda2 i got http://pastie.org/1527405 do u think its possible to recover the drive?
<ActionParsnip> bruce_: install it from the partner repo
<riaku> bonjoyee: I PMed you
<ActionParsnip> p009: ok then websearch for the journal recovery bit, see how its fixed
<bonjoyee> riaku: yep..got it
<AbhijiT> hey guys
<AbhijiT> i try to install libre office from their ppa and now it is first removeing open office. is that normal?
<AbhijiT> cant i have both at same time?
<abhinav_singh1> is any one of you using 10.10..? is there any issue in 10.10 as i want to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh1: yes you can only have one or the other
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | abhinav_singh1
<ubottu> abhinav_singh1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh1: use the server method (it's easier imho)
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, I think you meant AbhijiT
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, ??
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, may i know why the reason? why we only have either LO or OO?
<Daemonik> Does Ubuntu Netbook Edition have LPIA (Low Power Intel Architecture) optimizations?
<abhinav_singh1> i know how to upgrade ...but i wanna ensure that 10.10 has no or less issues ..more ever 10.04 is long term support while 10.10 is not ActionParsnip
<AbhijiT> at a time that is.
<gunndawg> abhinav_singh1, I have had no issues with 10.10 after about 2 weeks of using it
<vish> AbhijiT: why do you want both at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> AbhijiT: no idea, I'd ask the devs
<abhinav_singh1> kool gunndawg
<asep> hee
<AbhijiT> vish, i dont want to looste stability of OO as I am in lucid. i want to test LO
<AbhijiT> ActionParsnip, ok
<vish> ah!
<AbhijiT> vish, ??
<vish> AbhijiT: not very sure either, i guess package was uploaded to replace rather than to co-exist , like Firefox and Minefeild
<twitch> abhinav_singh1: i've been using 10.10 as my main desktop for a couple of months .. love it
<AbhijiT> vish, yeah. but i mean the reason is political or technical?
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh1: you'll get different issues, more issues or fewer issues. There's no real guaruntee
<vish> AbhijiT: not sure what you mean by "political" , but it might have just been that no one saw the necessity for co-existing
<AbhijiT> Abhinav1, and abhinav_singh1 you both are same?
<AbhijiT> vish, okay
<vish> AbhijiT: you can just remove the ppa and downgrade back to OOo , if you have issues..
<AbhijiT> vish, yah now installing LO it first removed my OO. let see hows this LO!!! :)
<abhinav_singh1> no
<AbhijiT> my OO - means my Open Office!!!! :P :D (what you where thinking? :P )
<AbhijiT> abhinav_singh1, ok
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh1: do you use all the components of the office suite?
<abhinav_singh1> not really..i use my system for programming purposes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> abhinav_singh1: then you can remove it and save 300Mb of space :D
<Guest74074> so what do you need office for then
<abhinav_singh1> yup ActionParsnip :)
<devkorcvince> My GPU is 53C is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> devkorcvince: what  processes are running?
<ny3blpb> hi can someone help me ??
<devkorcvince> ActionParsnip nothing Just a terminal ang chrome
<AbhijiT> ny3blpb, ask
<ActionParsnip> devkorcvince: any flash items in the web pages?
<Guest74074> devkorcvince yu sure whats ps aux show
<devkorcvince> nope just webchat.freenode.net
<ny3blpb> where i turn on my ubuntu , there is no password or login input
<devkorcvince> ActionParsnip Just webchat freenode
<ActionParsnip> devkorcvince: hmm not sure personally
<twitch> ny3blpb: what comes up on your screen when you load ubuntu then?
<ActionParsnip> ny3blpb: sounds like you turned on autologin
<ny3blpb> nothing
<ny3blpb> thats the problem
<Guest74074> define nothing
<ny3blpb> it shows the background and thats all
<twitch> ny3blpb: do you see the kernel start up and modules and services loading?
<ny3blpb> but that pc have a login and password
<ny3blpb> no
<twitch> ny3blpb: what happens if you hold control+alt+f1 .. do you see a tty?
<Guest74074> ny3blpb you need to go into single user and change the run leevel to 3 and see if you can boot....
<gardenia> I have 9.10 server. I don't know how to use it so I downloaded xubuntu 9.10. I would like to see all my 20 pcs through this server. They're all wireless. If I ping a certain PC, my server sees it but how do I know they are networked?
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: you can use nmap to scan the subnet
<gardenia> ok il try that now.
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: if you can ping it, they are networked
<devkorcvince> hahaha i if it rise up to 70C i will bomb hp
<bazhang> devkorcvince, pardon?
<Guest74074> other than what Action has said you need to start ggogling networks and servers
<devkorcvince> bazhang my dv6t has GPU temp 52C idle
<DiSTORT3D> building new kernels take so many time, getting sleepy
<gardenia> Is there any way I can see all the 20 pcs. in my gui the xubuntu?
<Guest74074> google is your friend
<twitch> !samba | gardenia
<ubottu> gardenia: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DiSTORT3D> google is chaos :o
<bazhang> Guest74074, dont suggest that here please
<Guest74074> hil hitler
<bazhang> Guest74074, thats not appropriate. please stop
<ActionParsnip> !google | Guest74074
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<culb> Results for | Guest74074 on Google:
<culb> --
<gpc> !google | test
<ubottu> gpc: I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<culb> Results for | test on Google:
<culb> --
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: if they aren't sharing services then why would you want to?
<Guest74074> bazhang wast an ubuntu question was for xbuntu and isnt os its networks yet you tell me for sugesting google
<ny3blpb> but what does CTRL + ALT F1
<gardenia> i am supposedly the laboratory manager but I don't have the technical skills that's why Im groping in the dark and frequently googled but sometimes I couldn't find the answers
<DiSTORT3D> 2.6.38-rc3-PAE almost done building about 30 mins to go i think :|
<ActionParsnip> Guest74074: if it was appropriate, we'd just tell everyone to google wouldn't we. What sort of mentality do you have?? If you can't help directly at least give some direction
<neo_> zend
<gardenia> I own the 20 pcs. and I want to see them. I could them share if I want to but the thing is I don't know how
<ActionParsnip> DiSTORT3D: using that kernel renders issues not supoprted here as it isnt an ubuntu official kernel, plus you compiled it yourself
<Guest74074> Action if its a question worth answering as long as the question is specific and detailed enough
<Guest74074> and if its on topic
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: why would you want to if they aren't giving any services. What does it achieve?
<DiSTORT3D> I dont ask for support right ?
<Guest74074> maybe Ive spent to log working as an admin
<Guest74074> lomg*
<Guest74074> long*
<ActionParsnip> DiSTORT3D: unless you are using the offical kernels it is not possible for us to support
<gpc> Guest74074: this is not a debate, we are telling you what our channel policy is, telling people to google is not acceptable.
<gardenia> so that each of the 20 pcs. could use my printer. All they have to do is click print but it would be printed in my printer
<DiSTORT3D> im aware of the possible issues and, using software that arnt in the repo's
<Guest74074> omg fuck this channel your all a bunch of little no fuck all hitlers learn to use a real distro you fucking noobs
<ActionParsnip> Guest74074: telling new users to google makes the community look bad. they come here for support. I#'m sure they are aware of websearching
 * ActionParsnip is glad s/he went
<gardenia> I agree with you ActionParsnip. I google a lot but sometimes its just not enough
<gardenia> I have so many problems with regards to networking computers, computer repair and many others
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: if systems are sharing folders they will show in the places -> network     window
<silver4e>  /server irc.all4y.net
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: if a system isn't providing any service then its pointless to see it as it doesn't achieve anything. You could install some form of SNMP system to poll the systems to make sure they are up and have a diagram of the up / down ones
<gardenia> Do I need to install samba in each of my 20 pcs. so that they can print in my printer? The thing is all of these 20 pcs. are used everyday. We only have one printer. What we do now is save it on a usb then go to my desk then print it. I want a system that will allow them to just click print
<matsuura> yes
<twitch> !cups | gardenia
<ubottu> gardenia: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fraga> эт че я получается irc настроил?
<darkic> !ru | fraga
<ubottu> fraga: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> gardenia: no, you already have smbclient which can print to shared samba printers or you can use cups raw and it will work
<Starminn> How do I make Banshee the default music player in Ubuntu 10.10?
<bruce_> how to install yahoomessenger on ubuntu
<scotty^> You mean without removing Rhythmbox?
<pdtpatrick> @bruce install pidgin .. sudo apt-get install pidgin. Then you can add your yahoo account
<Starminn> bruce, use Wine. I suggest using Pidgin though.
<will_> hello! i'm compiling a driver for a wireless card following instructions by the manufacturer. at one point they say "run sudo make and ensure that has no any error message for compiler", then if all's well, go ahead with sudo make install. ...only i DO get errors. am i screwed unless I learn C and fix the errors myself?
<vadimkiselev> <bruce_> have it linux version?
<Starminn> scotty, Either way.
<bruce_> yes
<twitch> Starminn: Right clic on mp3 > Properties > Open With > Add > Banshee
<Starminn> How about for the little speaker icon on the panel though?
<gpc> Starminn: System > Preferences > Preferred Apps either select banshee or select custom and add /usr/bin/banshee in the command box
<Starminn> gpc, Already done it.
<vadimkiselev> <bruce_> Search yahoomessenger deb package
<gpc> Starminn: it should already be in the volume icon
<twitch> !empathy | bruce_
<ubottu> bruce_: Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<vadimkiselev> <bruce_> or install pidgin. it supports yahoo
<Starminn> gpc, Nope. It's running right now (listening with it currently) and it is in the Notification tray (place with internet connections and such), but the speaker icon only gives me the option to open Rhythmbox
<gpc> Starminn: you might have to go into banshee prefs and check the show in sound menu box
<Starminn> bruce, Yep. Empathy comes default and worked fine with my Yahoo!. Currently I am using Pidgin with my Yahoo! (and what I'm in this chat with at the moment), but it's ultimately your choice.
<Starminn> gpc, Bahaha, you are a genius, my friend.
<gpc> glad to help
<will_> this driver i'm trying to compile seems intent on creating a directory in /etc/Wireless, but /etc/Wireless isn't a directory. ...what could i possibly do now?
<gardenia> I will work on your suggestions. Thanks. In the meantime, may I ask another question. As laboratory manager of the school, one of my problems is that the students instead of doing their hands-on is opening facebook which is not related to their task. How can I as the server limit what they are viewing without using my router configuration. I tried using my router but it can't read anymore my yahoomail.
<Starminn> Another question though. I reliaze this has to do with my theme (the ever-popular SlicknesS), but in the sound menu, user switch menu, and power options menu (though not the message menu) the text is black on a black background.
<abhinav_singh> any help with this http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?4a1ceae654.png
<Starminn> Any easy fixes or just go through to the theme in my system and manually edit the source to give it white text?
<gpc> Starminn: I think you answered your own question
<bazhang> abhinav_singh, what version of ubuntu
<abhinav_singh> 10.04 bazhang
<bazhang> abhinav_singh, what were you trying to do that generated that message
<Starminn> gpc, Ah, well I was honestly hoping for some type of simple GUI I didn't know about. :D Ah well, time to fix that little text problem. :)
<abhinav_singh> trying upgrading to 10.10 bazhang
<gpc> Starminn: you should be able to edit the theme from the theme manager but I really couldn't say. I use default theme
<bazhang> abhinav_singh, please pastebin your sources.list
<Ghost_> hey ppl, i need some help: the thing is that my computer was stolen. And there are a lot of sensetive information on it on /home. It was encrypted by the Ubuntu default option - is there possibility that the guy who stole it will be able to get to information on that partition?
<twitch> Ghost_: wa the user logged in at the time?
<twitch> was*
<abhinav_singh> bazhang http://pastebin.com/7z1BUyxg
<Ghost_> nope the laptop was turned off
<Ghost_> twitch:
<gpc> Ghost_: it is possible.
<Ghost_> gpc: so the only way is to use different ways of encryption - right?
<Ghost_> gpc: and where is the hole for this system breaking?
<gpc> Ghost_: well if they really want to get the info and with enough time and the right tools they can but it isn't simple
<MHz128> hiya
<twitch> Ghost_: hopefully you had a pretty stong password, if you did .. I wouldn't worry
<MHz128> How can I enable Totem, or other windows, to take focus when run? example: when I run totem from by executing a movie in Nautilus, it always appears beneath the other windows
<Ghost_> gpc: the thing is that they aren't just amateurs - they knew what they are doing, and the laptop was stolen on purpose
<gpc> Ghost_: then you may want to consider changing your passwords to sensitive sites.
<gpc> like bank and credit card companies and such
<ActionParsnip> Mhz128: devilspie can take actions when new windows appear. Grab gdevilspie from googlecode to make co
<Ghost_> gpc, twitch: The passphrase was pritty big, i think something like 30bits
<ActionParsnip> Config easier
<Ghost_> gpc: is it just broodforcing? Or rainbow tablets? Or there is really a security issue with default encryption of the home partition?
<ActionParsnip> Mhz128: gdevilspie is a python based app so doesn't need co
<ActionParsnip> Compiling
<lewix>  i cant read dvd
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, its from googlecode?? weird
<lewix> what player do you use
<gpc> Ghost_: there is no security issue with the encryption used in Ubuntu. The issue is not securing your laptop
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<bazhang> !dvd > lewix
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> lewix, please see my private message
<lewix> !dvd > bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<Ghost_> gpc: there is always possibility like that - that someone can break in your apartment when you're not home and take what they need
<bazhang> lewix, I know it already
<ActionParsnip> Mhz128: only the gui. Devilspie is in the repo. If you want to learn the config file be my guest
<gpc> Ghost_: true. what I am saying is that the level of encryption is a moot point now. the laptop is gone, your next move is protecting your data from being accessed after the encryption is broken.
<lewix> bazhang, so do I
<twitch> Ghost_: if your password was 30 char's long they wont brute force it .. and rainbow tables doesnt apply to this
<MHz128> ActionParsnip, thanks guy!!!
<ActionParsnip> Mhz128: i use it to auto
<MHz128> auto?
<Ghost_> gpc: so if they want to break my home partition it will take quite a while with default encryption (i mean a couple of years at least?). And i think they won't be able to get any sensitive internet information as i'm not storing it on the hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> Mhz128: automaximize my irc window named '#ubuntu' ;-)
<Ghost_> twitch: so theoretically they won't be able to get the information from the home partition for a while ... ?
<tensorpudding> what's a good way to restart per-user pulseaudio?
<twitch> Ghost_: bruteforcing a 20 char password will take 1281388174846285 years
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: kill the user's pulseaudio process
<twitch> Ghost_: look up brute force calc
<lolcat> How do I install chrome?
<Ghost_> twitch, gpc: ok thx for that! I've just getting paranoid about what might happen to the info )))
<ActionParsnip> Ghost_: do you have lau
<ActionParsnip> Launch codes for nukes?
<matsuura> no
<matsuura> don't do that
<almoxarife> lolcat: first time install ?
<twitch> Ghost_: np's
<lewix> hi again
<ActionParsnip> Lolcat: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<lolcat> almoxarife: Yep
<elisH> hello
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: THanks, I did chromium and got some weird game
<lewix> bazhang, the thing is even though i installed that library I cannot read dvds...strange
<elisH> what GTH server
<elisH> T?
<almoxarife> lolcat: the answer is above or directly from the web site
<elisH> you can me gave /.?
<bazhang> lolcat, its chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> Lolcat: there is a daily build ppa too if you want the latest feat
<darkic> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in maverick
<twitch> lolcat: lol got some weird game .. giggle
<almoxarife> chrome
<ActionParsnip> Lolcat: *features
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Meh, my firefox died so I just need a browser to check if I have mail
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.552.237~r70801-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 14318 kB, installed size 49400 kB
<twitch> if u download the chrome deb from google and install it doesn't it add it automaticaly to the repo's?
<red2kic> twitch: Probably.
<bazhang> twitch, no
<twitch> ahh ok
<twitch> i dont use it .. sry :P
<ActionParsnip> Twitch: yes but its not the daily which has less tracking stuff and beta features
<probme> Recovery Mode is not working after install kdebase-workspace and removed GDM.How can fix this problem please?
<ActionParsnip> Probme: ca
<twitch> ActionParsnip: ahh ok .. thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> Can you boot to root recovery mode with networking
<probme> ActionParsnip, sorry i did not get you
<probme> ActionParsnip, ca mean?
<trond-> is it still best to do clean install of a new ubuntu version, or is upgrade working even better now? Considering moving from .04 to 10.
<ActionParsnip> Probme: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root with networking
<bazhang> trond-, both are fine.
<ActionParsnip> Probme: ca means my phone is touchscreen and i'm on a bus
<ActionParsnip> trond-: i always clean install personally
<probme> ActionParsnip, But i am not getting such a option (That is my problem)
<Ciphermagi> Is there anybody that can tell me how to force bios to look in /dev/sdb for my bootloader?
<twitch> trond-: i always do a clean install on every OS
<ActionParsnip> Probme: then grub2 is at fault. Removing gdm etc will not affect that
<arcsky> dropbox for shell does that work?
<probme> ActionParsnip, May be. Can i fix it?
<twitch> arcsky: I use dropbox in gnome and works great
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: works here. I even made a script to install it so dropbox is DE independent
<Guest80998> ActionParnship..can you pls tell me what i should do if i have to learn kernel programming??
<ActionParsnip> Probme: boot to live cd and you can reinstate grub2
<ActionParsnip> Guest80998: never done it, try in #kernel
<sss> What is Lucid?
<Guest80998> thank you..
<rigved> !lucid | sss
<ubottu> sss: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ActionParsnip> !lucid
<probme> ActionParsnip, I can login as default x GUI but console and recovery mode is not working anymore
<ActionParsnip> Probme: then login and reinstall gdm
<probme> ActionParsnip, But i don't want the gdm
<Bazy> Hi guys, is there anywhere I can find deb packages for mysql 5.5.8? I'm running lucid
<probme> ActionParsnip, Console as default is good for me
<root> anybody home
<screen-x> !root |root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> probme, this is GHH right? you were trying to modify gdm yesterday
<Guest49325> anybody here
<screen-x> hmm, that wasnt quite what I wanted..
<probme> bazhang, Yeah
<twitch> Guest49325: sup?
<bazhang> probme, sounds like it created some issues'; did you try to remove plymouth?
<Ciphermagi> Is there anyone that can help me figure out how to boot from /dev/sdb?
<bazhang> screen-x, its rootirc
<probme> bazhang, Yeah apt-get remove plymouth but it ask to remove everything(a lot of apps)
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: running an irc client as root is massively foolhardy
<screen-x> bazhang: ahh :)
<neriko> Good evening. Not sure where to ask about this problem: Flashplayer has video, but no audio
<bazhang> probme, and you were warned not to do that, correct?
<Guest49325> waht
<Guest49325> action parsnip ftw?
<probme> bazhang, Yeah Y/N and i typed N at least
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: you are running your irc client as root. Its a really bad idea
<Guest49325> y?
<sss> In what language Ubuntu softwares are programmed?
<Ciphermagi> Because IRC isn't secure. Someone could take over your computer.
<twitch> Guest49325: becuase someone might be able to exploit your irc client
<Guest49325> its ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: its bad for security
<Guest49325> they can try
<screen-x> sss: most of them :)
<Guest49325> i think so too
<sss> screen-x, Does Ubuntu have an API or something like that?
<Guest49325> but thats the way i do it
<hilarie> Is there an equivalent to msconfig for ubuntu? it seems alot of the random crap I installed runs in the background.
<screen-x> sss: if you want to get started, try quickly
<probme> bazhang, ?
<screen-x> !info quickly
<ubottu> quickly (source: quickly): build new apps quickly. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 548 kB
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: i'm guessing you are using backtrack too
<Guest49325> yeah
<twitch> ActionParsnip: LOL!
<Guest49325> how bout you
<sss> screen-x thanks
<neriko> My FLash player has video, but no audio. Anyone know how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: your OS isn't supported here. I'm on eclair right now
<sss> Where can I find a tutorial about making batch files?
<Guest49325> ok thats nice
<ActionParsnip> Sss: its a bash script in Linux
<twitch> go andriod! :P
<ActionParsnip> Twitch: andchat ftw
<hilarie> No, really, is there a way? To control what services are ran upon startup?
<screen-x> !abs |sss
<ubottu> sss: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bazhang> hilarie, system preferences startup apps
<scotty^> hilarie: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<sss> ActionParnsip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: in short backtrack is fi
<goddard> whats the point of having ftp and an ssh server?
<Guest49325> waht fi?
<hilarie> @BazHang @Scotty^ That doesn't seem to have what I am looking for, there is nothing new there, somehow my ram usage went from 800 or so mb, to nearly 2gb, although there is nothing new under startup apps
<Guest49325> fck it?
<rigved> can anyone tell me how to register a nick in empathy?
<ActionParsnip> Fine to use as a tool. But to use for your dailies is a really bad idea
<Guest80998> can anyone tell me how to register for the irc
<goddard> dont u just msg the nick server
<rww> ubottu: tell Guest80998 about register
<ubottu> Guest80998, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !register
<Guest49325> yeah
<jink> /msg nickserv help
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<twitch> !sshd goddard
<Guest49325> but its a good tool though
<twitch> !sshd | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<wisevoyager> hilarie: use boot up manager, run this command on terminal "sudo apt-get install bum"
<goddard> twitch not really my question
<hilarie> @wisevoyrager ty
<twitch> goddard: so you dont want to remotly connect to your box>?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: yes but to irc from it and web browse and email from it is dumb
<goddard> twitch i am asking why have a ftp server if you have an openssh server?
<Guest49325> i dont use this in browsing email
<scotty^> hilarie: OK, then see the info above from !boot
<Guest49325> or anything
<Guest49325> im just testing this on the irc
<twitch> goddard: well some people dont have shell accounts so they have to use s/ftp
<wisevoyager> hilarie: no prob.. :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: its the same as any other irc client. Irc is a defacto standard
<goddard> twitch sftp uses openssh server or ftp server?
<Guest49325> ok..
<twitch> ok ftp :P
<screen-x> goddard: in my understanding sftp uses ssh, ftps is ftp+ssl
<goddard> screen-x then why have ftp at all?
<Guest49325> so you guys i believe dont use windows?
<goddard> is it more limited?
<KirkMcDonald> goddard: No such thing as anonymous sftp.
<goddard> KirkMcDonald so its only useful if you want to login anonymously?
<bazhang> Guest49325, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<screen-x> goddard: I wouldnt use ftp unless forced, ssh ftw
<ActionParsnip> Guest49325: i do at work, otherwise no i don't personally
<Rabito> Hello
<goddard> screen-x me to was just curious
<KirkMcDonald> goddard: And even then, you can usually get by with http.
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: You poor baby. :(
<Guest49325> yeah i think mswindows sucks
<KirkMcDonald> goddard: FTP is not terribly useful these days.
<screen-x> I used to hate the hp drivers site, as it required the use of ftp, and messed with my firewall :(
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goddard> KirkMcDonald what about resources is ssh or ftp better?
<KirkMcDonald> goddard: In what sense?
<ActionParsnip> Red2kic: doesn't bother me. I just get on
<probme> bazhang, you there?
<bazhang> probme, yes
<red2kic> goddard: When you factor in security, it always take extra little resources. That's expected.
<probme> bazhang, cant you help me please?
<Rabito> which debian based distribution would you recommand for an old Thinkpad R51?
<bazhang> Rabito, this is ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> Rabito: what cpu speed and ram amount?
<rigved> Rabito: debian squeeze will work fine, i think. that's the latest one. you should ask in #debian
<Rabito> I said debian based. Isnt Ubuntu Debian based?
<bazhang> Rabito, ubuntu support. try ##linux for more than that
<matsuura> my cat now belongs to yakuza
<ActionParsnip> Rabito: if you answer I can recommend an ubuntu flavour
<Rabito> ok bazhang
<Rabito> thanks anyway
<rafal__> hello
<bazhang> matsuura, interesting but offtopic
<neil_d> I have a 10.4 server where I setup xrdp.. it was working fine.... but now I need to reset the server all the time to get it to work for a while... can anyone help me find out why it stops working?
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: when it stops, read your logs
<MindTaker> .
<probme> Really i need help to solve problem
<bazhang> probme, fixing gdm? what did you do ?
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: I looked in syslog and auth there was nothing I could see that related at all.. the connection log displayed on the window stops at 'sending login info to sesman' .... restarting the xrdp service does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: are there any bugs logged?
<probme> bazhang, Need to solve the Recovery or console mode login . I do not like to use gdm but if it is impossible without gdm or kdm then i can use kdm instead gdm
<bazhang> probme, you removed it?
<probme> bazhang, Yeah i remove GDM and currently have the KDM
<bazhang> probme, please pastebin the exact errors you are receiving
<probme> bazhang, Perhaps i need to take picture of the error because it is not starting anymore
<Sir_Rusty> Hi all, anyone out there that can help an Ubuntu newbie with missing resolutions in x server (I suspect a driver is not installed correctly, maybe monitor?) Trying to get 1920x1280, max is 1360x720 which is horrible on my monitor
<neil_d> ActionParsnip: not that I have found... in sesman.log there is just one message when I try to login... [20110204-19:24:51] [INFO ] scp thread on sck 9 started successfully... the number (9) is incrementing each time I try.
<como22> ciao
<como22> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Starminn> I have deleted Rhythmbox, set my preferred application to Banshee (as that is what I prefer), etc., etc., but Rhythmbox still appears in my sound menu in Ubuntu 10.10. Suggestions on killing it?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: what video chip?
<Sir_Rusty> 9800gt
<Sir_Rusty> (Nvidia)
<Sir_Rusty> It seems to have only loaded very simple resolutions, I can view in X Server it says I have a 9800, my monitor however shows as CRT:0 I think
<Sir_Rusty> CRT-1 maybe
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: ok run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<Sir_Rusty> to open Xserver, right?
<rkhshm> if i have to build ubuntu(UCE) where should i look for the source code ?
<rkhshm> I beleieve its already ported to ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: set the res to something then click 'save to x config file'
<Sir_Rusty> I have already done that before, once I switched from 1024 res to 1368
<Sir_Rusty> so when I reboot defaults to 1368x720 but I can't choose any higher
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sir_Rusty> have also done, how should I modifiy it?
<Sir_Rusty> fyi ubuntu 10.10
<Sir_Rusty> I'm not sure which lines to add/modify
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: and manually edit the res in the screen section. Save the file and reboot
<Sir_Rusty> Have also done that, and that is about as far as I have gotten
<Sir_Rusty> but still no difference
<rkhshm> any ideas guys ?
<Acid190> driver update?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: so you set it to the res you wanted?
<Sir_Rusty> should my Identifier show 'Screen0' and Monitor "Monitor0' or should it show a specific description
<Acid190> sometimes nvidia has more info on they're website about linux drivers
<Sir_Rusty> yup, set to res I wanted Option         "metamodes" "1920x1280 +0+0" saved the file and rebooted
<susundberg> Huh shouldnt you look at log why its not showing the 1920x resolution in the list
<susundberg> and what driver are you using -- nouveau works fine for me (nvidia gts250)
<Acid190> The one time that happened to me, i never clicked Apply after/before saving xconf
<Sir_Rusty> it's not just 1920 missing, I'm missing heaps of resolutions, I have only two widescreen res' 1360x768 and 1152x864
<tartanpion> hi
<tartanpion> hi
<ActionParsnip> Sir_rusty: hmm that's all i got. Maybe others can help. I gotta sleep. Its late/early here
<Sir_Rusty> I've def applied, have tried many, many times
<tartanpion> why is the mac address useful, why the ip isn't enough ?
<Sir_Rusty> ty anyway
<Sir_Rusty> just finding driver, not very good with Ubuntu yet (Windows user for years, shoot me).
<susundberg> yeah i agree
<bc81> hullo.  any recommendations for a good download manager (i need to be able to throttle & resume).  i'm looking at fatrat, uget, and multiget, but can't really decide
<Sir_Rusty> ok, I don't know how to check my video driver, still really new
<susundberg> did you say you had fresh install with native drivers -- not self installed from nvidia website?
<Sir_Rusty> I had to install 3rd party
<red2kic> bc81: aria2. Just a thought.
<susundberg> chech /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Sir_Rusty> well it said I did (obviously replacing the generic it was using
<bc81> red2kic: GUI is preferred, but thanks for the suggestion
<susundberg> 3rd party drivers == problems
<Sir_Rusty> chech command not found
<Sir_Rusty> It told me I have to use 3rd party I think
<susundberg> oh sorry, i meant check out with some text editor
<susundberg> like notepad or kate or gedit
<Sir_Rusty> kk
<susundberg> but you installed them from package manager, not download from nvidia.com ?
<susundberg> thats fine
<Sir_Rusty> package manager
<susundberg> you should see on the log file information about the driver
<probme> bazhang, Here is small jpg. Sorry i have taken it by my mobile http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/8809/spa0029j.jpg
<Sir_Rusty> just looking for driver info in the log now, it's a rather big log
<knottie> how do I connect to an implicit ssl ftp site from the command prompt?
<susundberg> Yeah its kombined X (graphics) log
<Sir_Rusty> is this what I want (scanning this log for a version is tricky for me) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.06
<susundberg> you should see there somethign like "(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation""
<susundberg> (you can search for nvidia in the file and ignore other lines)
<bazhang> probme, why not just do what actionparsnip recommended?
<probme> bazhang, Have you got this please? After these a lot of message it is not starting anything
<bazhang> probme, I'm not clear what you have modified and removed, etc. why not follow actionparsnip 's advice
<Sir_Rusty> this perhaps? Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Sir_Rusty> [    14.490] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
<Sir_Rusty> [    14.490] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
<knottie> how do I connect to an implicit ssl ftp site from the command prompt?
<Acid190> Sir_Rusty: checked Administration/Hardware Drivers? Updates?
<probme> bazhang, installing gdm?
<bazhang> probme, yes.
<Sir_Rusty> I don't have Administration/Hardware Drivers
<Sir_Rusty> if I got admin/additional drivers it says I have the latest
<bazhang> Sir_Rusty, its additional drivers
<jadahl> knottie: you mean using a terminal ftp client that supports ssl?
<susundberg> Sir_rusty, mayby you could upload the log file say in pastebin.com and i can check it out
<probme> bazhang, But i like only kde even if it is start as startx then it is more good(kde startx command for gui)
<knottie> jadahl: well, yes. the terminal ftp client that comes doesn't support ssl, and I'm not sure ftp-ssl does implicit either
<jadahl> knottie: try "lftp"
<bazhang> probme, okay, then no idea, sorry.
<knottie> jadahl: what is the switch for implicit with lftp?
<leapy0yo> hi
<Sir_Rusty> ok, thanks, back soon
<jadahl> i dont know, but lftp supports pretty many options so maybe it can do what you want as well
<knottie> jadahl: Well, I have it and I've read man lftp and I didn't notice an implicit ssl switch
<leapy0yo> i do not have high resolution available on my netbook, is there a way to make icons lots smaller and make it appear similar to if i had high resolution?
<bazhang> leapy0yo, change the icon size?
<pppZero> irc.freenode.net
<jadahl> knottie: AFAICS it supports ftps both explicit and implicit
<leapy0yo> the icon sizes and the toolbar at the top for ubuntu...if i can make it appear as if i had high resolution
<Sir_Rusty> http://pastebin.com/uathg3MA    I'm taking a guess that's how I link it (haven't used before, cool idea though).
<sss> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/1662/folderscreenshot.png - It changed to gray, how do I restore to default colors?
<bazhang> leapy0yo, what resolution do you have currently?
<knottie> jadahl: I don't see how.
<bazhang> sss, seems you need to change the theme via the theme manager
<jadahl> have you tried just entering ftps:...?
<leapy0yo> bazhabng, about 1079 something i think
<red2kic> sss: If you're in root, it'll be default.
<knottie> jadahl: Ah, you mean putting it in that cotext so open the ftps:blah?
<sss> bazhang, I am using Ambiance theme and It is still selected
<jadahl> knottie: yes something like that
<bazhang> leapy0yo, not sure about icon size, I think the netbook remix is somewhat locked down in that respect
<knottie> jadahl: open: ftps: Name or service not known
<jadahl> knottie: did you enter the whole address including port? > open ftps://IP.NUMBER:PORT ?
<knottie> jadahl: ahah! thanks a lot
<knottie> I was doing ftps://IP.NUMBER PORT
<knottie> not ftps://IP.NUMBER:PORT
<jadahl> ah :)
<jadahl> so it works?
 * knottie nods
<jadahl> great!
<sveinse> If I'm writing a service as an upstart job, what is the best approach for running the process as non-root? I can use su, but can I do it directly?
<leapy0yo> the whole turn off touch pad while typingf does not work for me, is there an additional program to help with this?
<sss>  http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/1662/folderscreenshot.png - I am using Ambiance and for some reason it changed gray
<abhinav_singh> I need help with this ..when I am trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 ..i am getting this http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?4a1ceae654.png  ..here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/7z1BUyxg
<twitch> abhinav_singh: edit sorces.list and take out everything that is not 100% ubuntu
<twitch> then apt-get update
<twitch> n try again
<bc81> abhinav_singh: yea looks like you might comment out the php-fpm stuff
<twitch> with apt-get install -f
<sss> How do I update using the terminal?
<bc81> sss: sudo apt-get update
<sss> bc81, thanks
<abhinav_singh> twitch what is 100 % ubuntu..you mean I will have to comment out mongo db and php lines
<twitch> abhinav_singh: yeah
<zenghui> 有懂中文的没?
<bc81> !cn | zenghui
<ubottu> zenghui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sl33k_> The update manager before beginning to update shows low memory. Why is it such? (I am on dual booted 10.04 LTS)
<abhinav_singh> okay twitch i have run apt-get update ..whats apt-get install -f ?
<twitch> fix borken
<twitch> broken too
<bc81> sl33k_: what is the exact error message? need more details
<newlife> hi
<sl33k_> bc81: After clicking install updates, window pops up showing "not enough disk space" "empty some disk space"
<bc81> sl33k_: pastebin the output of       df -h
<newlife> i need help using my net i can't see my hdd plugged into the usb port of my router linksys
<twitch> sl33k_: goto a console and type df-h ... look ya space
<twitch> df -h
<sl33k_> bc81: http://pastebin.com/PERZxXyV
<twitch> newlife: this is a ubuntu spoort channel not a router device
<twitch> suport too
<twitch> meh /me bed
<newlife> twitch: sorry may u tell me where i can find support for this problem?
<bc81> sl33k_: you have ~90MB available it seems...you need to free up space, or expand your partition
<newlife> twitch: 'cause even the ubuntu net see the hdd
<twitch> newlife: i dont know of any router you can plug  your hdd into and share unless it's a NAS but still not a router
<newlife> twitch: sorry.... linksys had a usb stogage port to use about but.... i don't know how to see it
<sl33k_> bc81: how difficult is it to expand the partition?
<bc81> sl33k_: well, i would boot into a live cd, and use gparted to expand the partition...depending on how many partitions/operating systems you have, it can be very easy to quite time consuming
<twitch> newlife: sounds like a linksys/cisco thingo man .. try over there
<newlife> twitch: i tried but no solutions
<twitch> !ot | newlife
<ubottu> newlife: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<twitch> it's a linksys thing bro
<newlife> -.-    twitch
<sl33k_> bc81: i have a live cd of 9.x. my other partition is xp via wubi.
<sss> Where is my python interepter installed?
<twitch> sss: type CLI whereis python
<Loshki> sss: if it's not in /usr/bin I'll eat my hat...
<bc81> sl33k_: then you can probably shrink the xp partition (defrag first) and expand the ubuntu partition
<timmillwood> is 11.04 stable enough play about with yet?
<timmillwood> and is unity in there yet?
<Jordan_U> bc81: There is no need to defrag first.
<twitch> timmillwood: it's development .. so no
<twitch> !lucid | timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Loshki> !11.04 | timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<twitch> !maverick | timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<bc81> sl33k_: Jordan_U the gparted documentation recommends it http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C#gparted-advanced-partition-actions  besides, it won't hurt any to do so
<Jordan_U> bc81: And the ntfsresize (the tool gparted actually uses to resize ntfs) explicitly states that it is not necessary.
<Jordan_U> bc81: *ntfsresize man page.
<sss> I installed a software using Ubuntu Software Center. It says it's installed, where do I find it?
<Loshki> sl33k_: make sure you have backups of anything important before you start, just in case....
<timmillwood> thanks Loshki  & twitch
<timmillwood> shame Unity doesn't play nice in virtualbox.
<bc81> Jordan_U: ok, maybe not xp..but for vista resizing, where space is a factor, defrag before shrink can recover more unused space
<sl33k_> Loshki: how to backup important s/ws and all
<sss> How do I run software I installed with Ubuntu Software Center
<twitch> sss: thorugh the gnome/kde/etc meno or command line
<Antonis> Hello. I am running ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition and would like to get rid of the menubars of each and every application and instead get them on the gnome-panel
<Antonis> the same goes for titlebar and close,maximize,minimize button
<sss> twitch, Can you explain?
<Loshki> !backup | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<twitch> menu
<Antonis> could you please provide me with a link or something or if there are applets for the panel, give me the names so I can look them up?
<Loshki> sl33k_: sorry, doing backups turns out to be a big subject...
<lewix> hi
<lewix> there
<JenniferB2> I can't install ubuntu.. it keeps going into the live disc and it takes forever!
<lewix> whats a good videomaker
<DPx> Could anyonne give me a hand with Firefox, can't stop it from crashing or freezing every 2minutes. Then it comes back and freezes 2minutes later and so on
<JenniferB2> I have a previous installation of ubuntu server on it that I want to clear
<pvl1> Antonis, what are you trying to do?
<pvl1> lewix, a director
<lewix> pvll, a app
<sss> twitch, Can you explain please?
<Antonis> pvl1, I want to get rid of the menubars and titlebars of applications and instead load them on the panel whenever I maximize an app. like the netbook edition but on my desktop
<iqpi_> DPx: run firefox trough the console
<pvl1> JenniferB2, before booting a live cd, edit the string and take off the last bit, you should get a lot of debug info
<twitch> JenniferB2: in the install when it comes to parts do u select use entire disk
<JenniferB2> edit the string ?
<Bazy> guys, where can I edit to modify PATH for all users on the system?
<rileyp> grub is installed on wrong drive how can i fix it
<JenniferB2> twitch: I get the screen to choose language and then I select install ubuntu
<bc81> lewix: depends on what you want to do.  pitivi is a lot like windows movie maker, and avidemux is similar to virtualdub
<JenniferB2> and end up in the live disc stuff anyway
<Loshki> !manual | sss:
<ubottu> sss:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lewix> thank u
<pvl1> Antonis, you mean just use the right click to change the maximize and such
<twitch> JenniferB2: keep following install and it will come to the disk stuffz :D
<ag24sas> need help for internet sharing 10.10server proliant ml350 eth0 ip static internet and etho ip static lan; gui help
<Antonis> pvl1, on the gnome-panel (the panel at the top) I want to get the menubar (like XChat, View, Server, Window, Help) on XCHat, every time I maximize it, instead of having it on the app
<JenniferB2> twitch: I don't even get that far
<Antonis> like the netbook edition has.. globalmenu etc.
<twitch> JenniferB2: ok how far u get
<sl33k_> bc81: for how long can i go without updating ubuntu?
<iqpi_> Bazy: in the .bashrc confof each user you can do it, just type and the end of the file: PATH="dir:ahotherdir:and_so_on"
<DPx> iqpi_ same result im thinking its only todo with flash player, working okay on everything but psx-scene. Im using flash-aid.
<JenniferB2> twitch: the language stuff doesn't always come up but I end up going into live disc without being prompted for language or the install menu twitch( also live disk option)
<pvl1> Antonis, http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<ag24sas> need help for internet sharing 10.10server proliant ml350 eth1 ip static internet and eth0 ip static lan; gui help
<pvl1> ag24sas, whats the problem
<bc81> sl33k_: lol some people run very old systems and never update...depends on how comfortable you are with potential security holes
<ag24sas> what are need settings? pvl1
<JenniferB2> twitch: I am going to try to wipe my harddrive using the ubuntu server edition... rm -f * ?
<DPx> iqpi_ (<unknown>:2072): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<twitch> JenniferB2: ok well i cant help you sry .. i have had that problem befoew .. i kept rebooting and trying until it [passed .. (lame but working answer lol)
<pvl1> ag24sas, gimme a second
<ag24sas> pvl1, may I pm you?
<pvl1> ag24sas, yea sure
<Antonis> pvl1, I went to that website earlier but in the installation section there is no ppa for lucid or maverick :\
<trond-> JenniferB2, seems to me that the boot options are set to cd then disk, change to disk (harddisk) then cd.. and you won't boot into live cd.
<pvl1> Antonis, just get the source and compile it
<twitch> JenniferB2: e.g. i had a laptop and it took like 10 cold reboots until ubuntu would fully instal;l once it was on it worked fime but i cant TS installs
<Antonis> pvl1, ok.. let me see how it goes :p brb
<iqpi_> DPx: it seems to be an error according the propietary radeon driver
<BLuEGoD> hi
<bc81> sl33k_: example, if you have a "work horse" machine that maybe only encodes video 24/7 or renders 3d sequences, never has a need to connect to the net..you can run this system indefinitely without updating
<bc81> hi BLuEGoD
<DPx> thanks iqpi_ will have a look into it
<BLuEGoD> I've succesfuly upgraded my php version in hardy manually to 5.3, however, I don't know how to "update" apache to get the new php working... google didn't help me on this.. could anyone point me in the right direction?
<sl33k_> bc81: so its ok if i delay this a bit
<twitch> !ot > BLuEGoD
<ubottu> BLuEGoD, please see my private message
<Tm_T> twitch: if he's discussing about ubuntu packages and alike, it's not offtopic
<Loshki> sl33k_: any machine exposed the internet should probably take security updates, at a minimum...
<BLuEGoD> oh I don't think I would do the same in Ubuntu, FreeBSD or Windows, so I don't think it's unrelated
<twitch> Tm_T: 5.3 is supported?
<Tm_T> twitch: I have no idea, you didn't state why it would be offtopic
<bc81> BLuEGoD: sl33k_ that's entirely up to you..and how much you value the security of your data.  on a personal note, i set up a laptop for my parents, and disabled updating (and all the problems that come with it)  so i only update once or twice a year and they are not complainging (then again they only use the computer for light browsing and email/games etc
<twitch> it's not in stable .. ?
<sl33k_> Loshki: how much disk space will be freed by deleting temporary files? and how to free it?
<BLuEGoD> Current PHP 5.3 Stable: 5.3.5 source: php.net
<JenniferB2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531027
<BLuEGoD> I've already installed php5.3 in hardy, I'm just looking a way to reflect this in Apache, I dont know how to do this in ubuntu
<Tm_T> BLuEGoD: if you're installing outside of ubuntu package repositories, it's relatively hard for us to help you
<aethelrick> BLuEGoD: did you install the apache PHP module? or just PHP?
<BLuEGoD> just php
<twitch> Tm_T: syr going to bed to annoyed as a pissed person :P
<BLuEGoD> I got the previous version of the module
<Loshki> sl33k_: unless you've been working with very large files (e.g. video) I don't know that you'll save much space 'deleting temporary files'. How much data are we talking about?
<twitch> err missed /msg sry
<Tm_T> twitch: np, sleep well
<bc81> sl33k_: bleachbit for linux, ccleaner for windows
<BLuEGoD> is there a way to update that module ? is not included in the php tarball ?
<sl33k_> bc81: apt-get install bleachbit?
<kFj> Hi.. i want to install ubuntu server that will be used for TWiki. i have a hp proliant with 2 72gb sas drives. what is the best solution? raid using the server raid array, or software raid in ubuntu? also. the setup still reads them as separate drives, even they are setup in raid 1+0 in the server raid array
<Tm_T> kFj: that's prolly best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic as it's more of an opinion
<aethelrick> BLuEGoD: the module just needs to be in the right directory and configured in apache.
<sl33k_> bc81: will it give problems when installing modules to other partitions?
<kFj> Tm_T ok. thanks. ill do that:D
<bc81> sl33k_: yes, but you only have about 6 gig for your entire linux installation.  please consider shrinking windows, and expanding linux partition by 20 or more GB
<Antonis> pvl1, do you maybe know how to do the same for the min,max,close buttons? I mean get them on the panel?
<bc81> sl33k_: i don't know..what do you mean by modlues?
<BLuEGoD> aethelrick: ok! so do you think the module is in the php tarball already ?
<sl33k_> bc81: like checking out from a repository.
<pvl1> Antonis, uhm, unless you wanna hack the source code, no idea
<pvl1> Antonis, but then again, i dont see why that would be so difficult
<aethelrick> BluEGoD: gimme a sec... checking
<BLuEGoD> thanks!!
<UbuntuNub> hello, i was wondering if anyone was willing to help me with a problem
<AbhijiT> hey
<twitch> bc81: modules are like drivers that get loaded drom the kernel to run our "other devices"
<AbhijiT> LO looks promising!! :)
<Antonis> I will let you know if I find anything =)
<Antonis> thanks for helping!
<aethelrick> BLuEGoD: did you build from source?
<UbuntuNub> i was wanting to get Ubuntu for my laptop (not netbook) and was wondering if I am supposed to use the Desktop version
<aethelrick> UbuntuNub: yup, full edition is great on notebooks :)
<UbuntuNub> ok cheers for that
<UbuntuNub> and also, does ubuntu install all of your drivers (for USB ports, WiFi cards, Graphics cards etc?)
<xiong> I believe in automated backup but I have an issue with it on my laptop; it always seems to kick in right when I wake up the machine and want to do something, right then. How can I adjust the cron job so that it only runs during idle time?
<llutz> xiong: using anacron you could adjust the offset to a later point (man anacrontab)
<devcorkvince> whos using dv6t quad here any problems on temp i have CPU 54C , HD 54C, GPU 48C? is this normal?
<xiong> llutz, Thanks. I'll look at that.
<bc81> UbuntuNub: yes, unless the driver is restricted or the device is unsupported.  for the former you can check System >> Administration >> Additional Drivers
<devcorkvince> any one using ubuntu on dv6t quad... any temp problem? i have both CPU and HD 56C-60C and GPU 48C-53C
<bc81> UbuntuNub: the only way to know for sure is to try it out :-)  once booted, you can test @ System >> Administration >> System Testing
<UbuntuNub> Thanks for all of your help guys
<aethelrick> BLuEGoD, did you install from source??
<bc81> UbuntuNub: good luck, and enjoy Ubuntu
<guest9> how to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kai> hi folks
<Rish> Hi
<rileyp> I need to reinstall grub as its on a disk I wish to remove from my system Do I need to set the boot flag in gparted on the drive Im keepingthat contains the os??
<rileyp> I dont have a boot partition and my fist partition on th edrive is swap
<AbhijiT> !fixgrub | rileyp
<ubottu> rileyp: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rileyp> AbhijiT,  It is grub2
<furi> is there a way to issue a command from a tty to the main screen?
<AbhijiT> rileyp, karmic that is 9.10 onwards we have grub2
<rileyp> AbhijiT,  Im usingthe os at present that has the drive I wish to remove
<AbhijiT> rileyp, no idea. i am not getting you.
<rileyp> its lucid and grub2 I know that bit
<rileyp> And it works but only if I maintain my old drive in to allow it to boot
<rileyp> when that drive is removed it does not boot
<AeSix> I'm trying to run XFCE in VNC on a headless server (ubuntu 10.10 server). I have VNC working, but it is connecting to a plain old X desktop. How can I have XFCE be used?
<AeSix> wait, it appears xubuntu-desktop didn't get installed
<rileyp> Aesisx you can ssh -X username@192.168.1.10
<rileyp> and then just type the program you want
<rileyp> eg thunar!
<AeSix> rileyp, I'm wanting a full desktop. I'm a Windows guy normally, and I find I work much more effeciently in a GUI. :S
<AeSix> that aside, where do I type "ssh -X username@addy"?
<rileyp> terminal
<AeSix> I'm using Windows as my desktop, so I guess I'd type that in my putty SSH session?
<rileyp> do you have ssh installed ?
<felichas> hi,   tail -f   works as expected locally, but I experience buffer problems when tailing log files in a mounted cifs filesystem (windows eol)
<felichas> sometimes new lines don't show up, but can be seen with tail -n though.  Any hint?
<rileyp> ahh -x wont work in windows without lots of fiddling sorry
<red2kic> AeSix: You would have to install Windows X11 app. I don't know the name of it but you'd need one.
<rileyp> red2kic,  IS ON THE MONEY
<AeSix> red2kic - thought that's pretty much what VNC was doing?
<furi> is there a way to issue a command from a tty to the main screen?
<red2kic> AeSix: VNC stream out everything that's on the "screen" -- where ssh is just CLI, but could bring you an X11 application to work on.
<rileyp> furi selected a bad screen res?
<rileyp> lol I did that yesterday
<furi> rileyp, nah, just have an opened up fullscreen program and would like to get rid of it
<alpinestars_2002> Hello
<alpinestars_2002> First time on irc
<alpinestars_2002> Rather interesting
<red2kic> AeSix: It is more of a preference that he is offering you. That's all.
<rileyp> then just kiol the program from the tty screen
<rileyp> eg killall xbmc]
<furi> you mean, that works?
<furi> if i'm logged in as that user
<AeSix> red2kic - like I stated, i've got VNC working, but I've got the plain old X desktop. I know it's possible to have VNC connect to XFCE, but don't know how to do it in this scenario
<milamber> furi: F11 will usually take the program out of full screen
<rileyp> yes
<furi> wow, thought it involved connecting to the X program or something
<furi> idk, i'm not really... savvy
<bc81> AeSix: what vnc server are you running?
<red2kic> AeSix: I never really messed around with VNC much myself. Sorry. :O
<Drue192> Hey, My video is kinda laggy on the latest release of ubuntu. 10.10 i think. Anyway my computer is a HP Pavilion ZE5600 series, what do i have to do to upgrade? Thanks.
<AeSix> bc81 tightvncserver
<furi> thanks
<rileyp> Drue192,  no one know what video adaptor you have that migt help
<bc81> AeSix: i have had the same trouble with it, have you tried x11vncserver?  or vino server works well too
<AeSix> I attempted to duplicate a config I had on a previous server. The main difference though is that machine had a GUI desktop, this one does not.
<rileyp> is its nvidia or intel or ati
<AeSix> I just don't know what I'm not doing
<rileyp> AeSix,  just install linux instaed of windows on the client machine and all problems fixed
<rileyp> :D
<AeSix> You going to buy me a new computer I can use for gmaing, rileyp?
<dylanioop> whats the australian room?
<AeSix> #2,000
<AeSix> sorry
<rileyp> furi go back to tty7 and alt +tab out of it (only possible if another program is running'
<AeSix> that was wrong of me.
<rileyp> Im skippy :D
<bc81> AeSix: try installing vino then starting it with /usr/lib/vino/vino-server see if that works
<red2kic> AeSix: How are you connecting to the VNC? I'm thinking you're using root account if you're getting a plain display X11 thing.
<rileyp> Ae no it was wrong of me :D
<rileyp> Windows shits me these days
<Aethelrick> AeSix, I have to ask... erm, why you running an X environment on your server? (I came to the conversation late, so I may have got the wrong end of the stick)
<red2kic> rileyp: Language. :)
<AeSix> bc81 it's not tightvnc not working, that's working, I just do not know how to make XFCE get into the mix
<Drue192> rileyp, How would i check  under ubuntu it is the only OS on this PC and i am a Ubuntu noob.
<rileyp> everytime I go to copy and paste  by highlighting and clicking mouse and it dont work
<red2kic> AeSix: Did you install xubuntu-desktop? How did you install it? Server Iso?
<AeSix> Aethelrick - cause I need a GUI to be able to work. I'm a Windows guy normally, but the Windows VM we had set up failed miserably with KVM
<mawi__> hi
<Aethelrick> AeSix, what's running on your X desktop, can you simply launch XFCE? perhaps edit startx?
<AeSix> Aethelrick I don't know.
<AeSix> That's why I'm here
<mawi__> i try to create an unattended install of ubuntu 10.10 with crypto disk
<rileyp> Drue open google and type in model of your pc and find out its specs or look in dmesg from a terminal screen
<Aethelrick> AeSix, what do you see on your VNC screen?
<AeSix> and there's nothing running on the X VNC session other than the X cursor
<mawi__> how can i preseed a passwd for crypto ?
<red2kic> AeSix: Start from the beginning. You installed it... how?
<red2kic> AeSix: If you want XFCE, install xubuntu-desktop.
<AeSix> red2kic I did
<red2kic> AeSix: Presumbly from server iso?
<AeSix> no from apt-get
<bc81> AeSix: try startxfce4 or xfce4-session
<AeSix> I don't have access to the server
<bc81> oh
<red2kic> AeSix: Did you reboot after you installed it?
<AeSix> all I have to do is get XFCE to start and VNC will connect to it?
<mawi__> hmm
<mawi__> nevermind already got i working ;x
<mawi__> i missed a line in the .seed file
<AeSix> I'll be back
<daniel34> Hi, I am updating my computer. (Dell XP1710) running latest Ubuntu 10. This may be a hardware-question. But will alternative #2 and #3 work for my computer. : http://paste.ubuntu.com/562457/
<bc81> AeSix: that's what i was saying earlier about tightvncserver, even with xfce running, you will still get the x screen..so do try using vino or x11vncserver
<AeSix> bc81 - and that's exactly what I told you did NOT happen on my old server
<AeSix> and I will be back
<rileyp> Drue ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4X AGP and 3D architecture
<red2kic> daniel34: ##hardware -- Try that.
<rileyp> Drue192,  ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4X AGP and 3D architecture
<bc81> AeSix: well, xubuntu 9.04 had no trouble with tightvncserver, but for some reason 10.10 did..all i got was the x desktop
<Class> hello guys we have a web hosting there is installed php4 and 5 on the server someone is using php5 and others php4.  Now i want a user list who are using php4 an php5 from where can i get this information ?
<leonard> Aikar, how to install vmware workstation 7 ??i am use ubuntu 10.10 maveerik
<moldy> hi
<red2kic> Class: "man lsof"
<leonard> AeSix, how to install vmware workstation 7 ??i am use ubuntu 10.10 maveerik
<moldy> when i try to upgrade a system from 10.04 to 10.10, i get a "Resolve generated breaks" error. i guess this is caused by some "unofficial" package that is installed. how do i reliably determine which unofficial packages are installed? i remove all from origin "local" in synaptic, but that didn't solve the issue
<Tm_T> moldy: are you using do-release-upgrade ?
<moldy> Tm_T: yes
<leonard> moldy , how to install vmware workstation 7 ??i am use ubuntu 10.10 maveerik
<Tm_T> moldy: that's all I had to know to know I don't know (:
<Drue192> rileyp, I looked on Google and it says i have ATI Radeon Xpress 200. How would i go about updating the drivers via the Terminal? Thanks.
<Class> red2kic, can you be more specific how can i use lsof in this situation ?
<red2kic> Class: Try "lsof /path/to/bin"
<marcin__> hello
<Class> red2kic, i understand the syntax but as i guess i need to do this for all users ?
<rileyp> Drue I dunno I would google it myself eg use search terms lucid ati insatll
<rileyp> I always use nvidia
<rileyp> sorry
<red2kic> Class: It have USER column.
<marcin__> BatckTrack 4 file /etc/inittab
<marcin__> help
<Drue192> rileyp, Thanks man, i found something on the Ubuntu Docs
<marcin__> im poland
<bc81> !pl | marcin__
<ubottu> marcin__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rileyp> Drue look in synaptic rather than terminal . But you may need to add a repo first thats why I suggest doing a search
<rileyp> Drue192,  no probs ...cheers
<red2kic> clear
<Tiven> hi, ifconfig keeps showing network interfaces that i removed in network/interfaces and did networking restart
<red2kic> Whoops.
<erUSUL> Tiven: well it shows them unconfigured; isn't it?
<riaku> anyone here good at debugging networks?
<Tiven> no it shows that they are up, i ifdown them and it says that they arent active
<Tiven> and i try to make a new interface with their IPs, etc (trying to ipv6 tunnel) and i get some odd error about buffer that trully means interface in use or something
<erUSUL> Tiven: paste the output of « ip a » ina pastebin
<adok> v
<adok>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<adok>                                        i have bt4 installed, win7 and want to install macosx...is that going to overwrite grub loader settings?
<adok> sorry for long post
<Tiven> erUSUL http://pastebin.com/GMikMQWM
<Tiven> the only available conf on interfaces right now is eth0 and eth0:0
<Tiven> which is my 2 IPv4 addresses starting with 109
<venilsurya> Does anyone here know some chemistry software that draws molecular orbitals? Not 3d molecules
<erUSUL> Tiven: i see the others DOWN or UNKWON which looks resonable ( given than most are "virtual" ifaces )
<bullgard4> When booting Ubuntu reported: "EXT3-fs mounted filesystem with ordered data mode". What does "filesystem with ordered data mode" mean? https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Changelog: "Ordered data mode loosely means any system that prevents garbage or stale data blocks after a crash." How can  Ubuntu prevent garbage or stale data blocks after a crash?
<Aethelrick> venilsurya, you may find something here... http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~noel/linux4chemistry/
<venilsurya> Aethelrick: Thanks, I had that page open
<Tiven> erUSUL i have to dash for a couple hours see u later mate
<venilsurya> Was just checking to see if anyone was already using something of the sort
<sss> I am using a laptop with a small screen. Some application jump up and down when I click them
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ext* filesystems support three modes of operation one is ordered data ( the others are writeback and journal ) you can find more details about them in « man mount » ( and probably in wikipedia and other net resources )
<bonjoyee> sss: your resolution is not properly set..check system>>pref>>monitors
<erUSUL> bullgard4: ordered data is the one that offers more data warantees of no data  loss in a crash becouse it logs the data not only the metadata in the journal
<sss> bonjoyee, It's the highest resulution
<yuvateja> iam installed 10.04 os in my laptop.there is no sound while playing medis files what i should do?
<bonjoyee> sss: but is it the native resolution supported by your screen?
<sss> bonjoyee, I think it is.
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Understood. --  Thank you very much for your excellent help.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<sss> bonjoyee, I mean it shows and hides the title of the window, causing everything in the window go up and down
<yuvateja> <yuvateja> iam installed 10.04 os in my laptop.there is no sound while playing medis files what i should do?
<babar_> hey there i need help
<bonjoyee> sss: yeah i got that..it happened to me after i got a new monitor..but setting the screen resolution resolved it..
<sss> bonjoyee, When I use a lower resolution everything is too big
<bjaanes> Hello. Quick question. I have a bash script that does a tar job. How would that work if the tar was run with verbose and executed in the background with "nohup ./script.sh &"?
<bjaanes> What happens?
<bonjoyee> sss: wait...do you mean the title bars of the windows or the panels hiding?
<babar_> i had configured an ldap server and my ubuntu client can tawk to ldapserver but users are not authenticated
<sss> bonjoyee, the title bars of the windows.
<yuvateja> bonjoyee: where screen resoultion setting are present?
<bonjoyee> yuvateja: system>pref>monitors
<sss> bonjoyee, the title bars of the windows, only in certain application
<bonjoyee> sss: oh..ok...sorry don't know then :(
<Aethelrick> bjaanes, I take it you're concerned about the output from your command? if so, then redirect the output to a file
<sss> bonjoyee, ok
<ircvivek> 1
<bjaanes> Aethelrick: ah! ofc! Why didnt I think of that? xD Thanks a ton!
<DiagonalArg> Installing Ubuntu over a previous install, which was on a RAID1. Only option on Alternate Installer is "Erase Drive".  Took 30 hours for 168G???  There has _got_ to be a better way!  (Please tell me there is.)
<Aethelrick> bjaanes, e.g. ls > ls.txt puts output from ls into a file called ls.txt :)
<yuvateja> bonjoyee: i went to monitors then next what?
<bonjoyee> yuvateja: select the resolution and apply!
<bjaanes> Aethelrick: idd :) Worst of all, i know this, and have used it quite a lot for logging with my automatic scripts -_-  But for some reason I didnt think of it now ^^
<madsailor> hello, I'm making some new plymouth themes.  What is the best way to take a screenshot/video of them so people can tell what they are like before installing?
<red2kic> DiagonalArg: I never had used RAID1 -- but Erase Drive should be really really quick.
<bonjoyee> madsailor: run them in a VM and get screenshots/videos!:)
<madsailor> ahh...of course.  Thanks bonjoyee.
<DiagonalArg> red2kic: Nope, "Erase Drive" seems to have zeroed out the whole drive, at ... 100MB/s
<yuvateja> bonjoyee :iset 16:10 but there is no voice?
<bonjoyee> yuvateja: voice?
<DiagonalArg> red2kic: oops, no.  I forgot a factor of 60.  So that's 1.6MB/s
<madsailor> bonjoyee, any recommendations for a screen video capture program (rather than plain screenshots)
<DiagonalArg> What the??
<yuvateja> bonjoyee : i install ubuntu 10.04 while opening media files there is no voice.
<bonjoyee> madsailor: never used myself..but gtkrecordmydesktop, xvidcap seem good!
<red2kic> DiagonalArg: You could ask in #ubuntu-server -- The traffic is slow but you might get some decent answers.
<bonjoyee> yuvateja: just when opening media files? or otherwise as well?
<DiagonalArg> Ok, thanks red2kic!  Appreciate it.
<milamber> !screencast | madsailor
<ubottu> madsailor: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<madsailor> thanks milamber
<milamber> madsailor: np
<Nietecht> After 'a while' after startup, programs begin to randomly stall/freeze temporarily, not all at the same time. Sound and video becomes slow and stutters. I have to reboot to get rid of it. When turning off, it spends some time "checking for unattended upgrades" before turning off normally. Any clues?
<Nietecht> (Ubuntu 10.10, fairly new to it)
<yuvateja> while playing any movies and songs atleast there is no booting sound
<bonjoyee> Nietecht: i'd do a memory scan with memtest..
<bonjoyee> !sound | yuvateja
<ubottu> yuvateja: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yuvateja> bonjoyee:while playing any movies and songs atleast there is no booting sound
<verac> Nietecht: check /var/log/messages for issues. run "top" to see obvious errors
<Nietecht> bonjoyee: Thanks, I'll do that. I also fear for my hard drive. A possibility?
<bonjoyee> Nietecht: possible..also check the logs as verac says..
<yuvateja> bonjoyee: while executing command !sound
<yuvateja> bonjoyee: while executing command !sound | yuvateja  it shows error event not found.
<AbhijiT> hi
<AbhijiT> ubuntu no more ships free cds?
<bonjoyee> yuvateja: thats not a command...those are links to guides you have to refer..
<yuvateja> ubottu: where is the volume applet present?
<AbhijiT> i needed them to distribute at my seminar to all teachers and students
<YankDownUnder> Download 1 ISO image, make copies of that image?
<milamber> AbhijiT: http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<AbhijiT> milamber, ohh ok
<yuvateja> ubottu: where sound preferncesare present?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<milamber> yuvateja: what version of ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> ubottu: don't lie..come on..tell him!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sneezebay> I'm looking to install ubuntu on my MBP and every time I have to connect it to the ethernet because it doesn't have the packages for my wireless card. Is there anyway I can download it to a flash drive and install later?
<ionut> how can i see what permission has a folder from terminal ?
<bonjoyee> ionut: ls -l
<yuvateja> milamber,  10.04
<AbhijiT> is there anyone handling ubuntu free cd to whome i can talk about a thing?
<erUSUL> ionut: ls -ld directory
<ionut> erUSUL: i see this " drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2011-02-04 12:22 gogs " please can you help me to understund it ?
<erUSUL> !permissions | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Aethelrick> AbhijiT, if you have a question, go ahead and ask it :) you don't need to ask if you can ask!
<ionut> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<erUSUL> ionut: no problem
<AbhijiT> Aethelrick, ok
<sneezebay> I'm looking to install ubuntu on my MBP and every time I have to connect it to the ethernet because it doesn't have the packages for my wireless card. Is there anyway I can download it to a flash drive and install later?
<bonjoyee> sneezebay: whats an MBP?
<Aethelrick> bonjoyee, maybe Mac Book Pro
<erUSUL> !offline | sneezebay
<ubottu> sneezebay: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JetBoyJetGirl> yo yo yo
<howoriginalAU> Hi everyone :)
<iqpi> hi howoriginalAU
<howoriginalAU> iqpi: hi :)
<howoriginalAU> I'm pondering whether or not I should attempt to give up games and completely install Ubuntu over windows (I want to, but I keep thinking about Fallout 3 and going back to it, haha)
<iqpi> hahaa
<iqpi> perhaps you are lucky and you could run that game over ubuntu with wine
<devcorkvince> howoriginalAU: do whats best the game or productivity?
<howoriginalAU> devcorkvince: well that's what I've been thinking - unfortunately I don't have a job (but I'm trying to find one), so I'm trying to break the habit before I get one
<howoriginalAU> Just so it's an easier transition..
<red2kic> howoriginalAU: Get another hard drive. Keep things separate. :)
<howoriginalAU> A bit of a silly question to ask in a Ubuntu forum, but I've never really used Linux before and was directed to Ubuntu as a beginner's distro...would you agree with this?
<red2kic> howoriginalAU: Yes. I concur.
<iqpi> howoriginalAU:  yes, ubuntu is a good one for beginners, but linux mint is even easier
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, I would suggest ubuntu to anyone looking to run linux, newbies and pros alike :) convenience is not just for newbs :P
<howoriginalAU> iqpi: I read something about Linux Mint as well, but I like the idea of support (which after a bit of reading, Ubuntu looks like it has more direct support to offer)
<ionut> guys one problem. i have this folder that contains some files and other folders... i applied chmod and changed the permission for folders but not also for files. how can i grant persmission to all users from the terminal ?
<sagaci> Of course you can
<bullgard4> When I switched on my Lucid computer this morning it reported: "fsck: T43root had been mounted 51 times without check. Check enforced." The result fo the check on the screen has been overwritten. Where can I find the result of this fsck check in some log file?
<devcorkvince> ionut: chmod -R
<howoriginalAU> Aethelrick: Well I guess everyone so far seems to concur, so I think I will download it
<iqpi> howoriginalAU: linux Mint is based on ubuntu, so everything what's capable for ubuntu, will be also capable for Mint too
<howoriginalAU> Anyway, I should stop talking about this and detracting from people with actual problems haha
<ionut> devcorkvince:  what -R stands for ?
<bonjoyee> bullgard4: /var/log/fsck
<sagaci> Recursive
<multiplatinum> hey guys, upon booting i get randomly disconnected and reconnected for 15 mins, then i stay connected to my wifi, help plz
<th_> hello all
<devcorkvince> ionut: recursive\
<howoriginalAU> iqpi: Oh is that so? Does that mean everything will be the same in terms of commands etc (or something?)
<ionut> devcorkvince: but what does this command do ?
<devcorkvince> ionut: eg. chmod 755 -R /dir
<iqpi> howoriginalAU:  that is
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: any idea,  when chromium 9 will be in the ubuntu repositories?
<bullgard4> bonjoyee: /var/log/fsck does not exist.
<devcorkvince> ionut: it will apply the permission on the dir and all the content inside it
<multiplatinum> howlymowly,  a few days after chrome 9 stable came out
<howoriginalAU> Well thank you all for helping me make my decision - perhaps I should document the transition hahaha
<ionut> devcorkvince: good , thanks
<howlymowly> kk multiplatinum thx..
<sagaci> When it's packaged
<iqpi> perhaps the only change wil be the repositories name, the other things, always the same
<bonjoyee> bullgard4: its a folder..checked inside it?
<devcorkvince> ionut: no prob
<iqpi> shit, i am running out of battery
<th_> haha
<Aethelrick> ionut, you can also use a combination of find and chmod if you want a little more precision e.g. find -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; or find -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; for instance (change the find part to suit your needs)
<coz_> iqpi,   I think you meant to say  "Caca... I am running out of battery"  << family friendly
<milamber> yuvateja: system >> preferences >> sound
<erUSUL> bonjoyee: bullgard4 the results are lost since the change to upstart ....
<iqpi> coz_: well, more than caca, mierda should be a better expresion to show what i feel
<bullgard4> bonjoyee: In /var/log/fsck there are 2 files. Both are dated 2010-09-18 and do not include today's information.
<coz_> iqpi,   :)
<sagaci> Charge it
<erUSUL> bonjoyee: bullgard4 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/513644
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I see. --  Thank you very much for your information.
<howoriginalAU> Okay - the same friend who just referred me also said that I should ask whether or not I should download something called LTS or the non-LTS version (sorry I don't really know what he means)
<bonjoyee> bullgard4: well that was the best place to look into...
<red2kic> !lts | howoriginalAU
<ubottu> howoriginalAU: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, LTS = long term support
<iqpi> that happens when you trust on your 10.5 h battery-life-capable-netbook and you use it without charging it for 9 hours xDDD
<ionut> Aethelrick: good point . that was what i wanted to do.i applied chmod 777
<howoriginalAU> Oh right, so that seems to be what I want since I hate reinstalling
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, use long term support release if you value stability over newness
<iqpi> then yes howoriginalAU
<red2kic> howoriginalAU: Regular cycles are six months apart.
<bonjoyee> iqpi: actually its ubuntu....it makes people forget more important things in life!;)
<howoriginalAU> Decisions decisions, haha - you'll have to forgive a Windows user for being out of his comfort zone.....
<iqpi> sorry bonjoyee i haven't undertand that, english is not my native language
<bonjoyee> iqpi: not mine either:-D
<iqpi> howoriginalAU: you could try a rolling release distro
<milamber> howoriginalAU: you can download the live cd and try it before you commit
<bullgard4> erUSUL, bonjoyee: I added a comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/513644. --  Thank you again.
<iqpi> bonjoyee: then i guess you wanted to say that they are more worried in programs versions than in use them?
<milamber> howoriginalAU: also, you will be automatically notified when the next LTS is out
<howoriginalAU> milamber: Oh I see, so I can just update to it when it comes out?
<zhangqi> ddsfsdf\
<replicasex> Can anyone help me with a very irritating font problem?  I installed the kubuntu-desktop package on a whim and upon my deleting it my fonts in Chrome and FF have been totally messed up.  I have no idea what it's using but it's very ugly and not at all how it used to be.
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, yup indeedy, upgrading to next release is basically a click...
<iqpi> howoriginalAU:  yes you can, but i don't advise you to do it
<zhangqi> anybody here?
<sagaci> Yes
<milamber> howoriginalAU: yes. you can set the option to upgrade to each new release or just the lts releases. it is always recommended to back up your data though :)
<sagaci> 1450 people
<replicasex> anybody know how i would get back to the original gnome font configuration after kde had its way with me?
<iqpi> replicasex: in the kde control panel you can manage fonts
<replicasex> iqpi, I've already deleted kde.
<iqpi> then purge it
<replicasex> This is a post-deletion issue.  It's had its way with my fonts and gone and left me.
<iqpi> sudo apt-get -purge kde
<iqpi> purge
<iqpi> not -purge
<replicasex> iqpi, I thought I did, there doesn't seem to be anything left.
<zhangqi> How many people is chinese
<howoriginalAU> Haha a couple of conflicting opinions - milamber I maintain what I hope is a thorough backup system (which touch wood will continue to work). Aethelrick - seems like it's an easy process, but do things often go wrong (or is it just a precaution to ensure my files are all safe)
<replicasex> iqpi, doing that removed a few things but the fonts are still very, shall we say, painful.
<bullgard4> zhangqi: 1.2*10^9
<iqpi> perhaps if you reinstall kde you could manage fonts from there
<howoriginalAU> I'm just looking at rolling releases someone suggested earlier (thanks wikipedia)
<replicasex> in a guest account for example everything looks fine
<howoriginalAU> It looks quite tempting to constantly upgrade without a reinstall
<howoriginalAU> I'm guessing Ubuntu doesn't have this feature though
<red2kic> replicasex: Try this. "killall firefox ; mv ~/.fonts.conf ~/.fonts.conf.bak"
<zhangqi> 一二三四五六七八
<replicasex> i'm not using firefox.
<iqpi> lol
<zhangqi> 快速的放假啊速度放假啊类似的就法拉快速的法律框架阿迪所了疯狂加为饿哦就速度哦精彩哦
<zhangqi> 叫阿送到了窥间伺隙联盟
<red2kic> replicasex: Okay. Just execute it. I guess.
<YouKay> !cn | zhangqi
<iqpi> @_@ zhangqi  please, western characters
<ubottu> zhangqi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<popey> howoriginalAU: we don't do rolling releases, no
<VCoolio> howoriginalAU: ubuntu (and debian) are quite slow on implementing updated software, but you can always add repos that have newer stuff; most users only need new versions of just a few apps, you can have that in ubuntu too
<zhangqi> join #ubuntu-cn
<replicasex> So no ideas?  Is there no file I can delete and regenerate to get out the clutter?
<howoriginalAU> Oh right
<iqpi> zhangqi:  put like this ---/join #ubuntu-cn but without ----
<howoriginalAU> I'm thinking it's probably best if I just start with the newest edition of Ubuntu and then learn from there, all of this is a bit overwhelming so far heh
<sagaci> 10.10
<JeroenDeDauw> I put in a new disk in my pc (already had one in there) and just formatted it as ext4. It's not showing up anywhere. I figured I needed to mount it, but when I do mount /dev/sdb1 (got the name from fdisk -l), I get an error. Am I doing it wrong? :p
<milamber> howoriginalAU: i have had pretty good success with updates. but as was stated. proper backups are always important
<VCoolio> JeroenDeDauw: what error? you'll need root permissions, and to make it permanent add a line to /etc/fstab
<iqpi> JeroenDeDauw: you have to mount in a mount point. For example, create a folder called:
<iqpi> Jordan_U: second-disk
<iqpi> in you home
<iqpi> then execute : sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/your-user/second-disk
<Guest17739> hello
<iqpi> and you will have your disk available from second-disk  folder
<muppis> I want to use hostwappable sata in server. How I make it automounted like usb-keys in desktop ?
<howoriginalAU> milamber: well I always remember to do backups whenever I do anything important, so I think you might have sold me on Ubuntu (along with all the other comments from all these other helpful people :) )
<howoriginalAU> Oops
<howoriginalAU> Well as much as I like playing games on Windows, I think I might give them away to pave way for productivity
<howoriginalAU> Thanks for the help guys, I guess I'll try and get on here again after the install
<milamber> howoriginalAU: if when you download the !livecd make sure to follow the instructions closely, check the sums, and burn slowly.
<SchopfeR> what do you think of Unity ?
<iqpi> you could try nexuiz on linux, you will get addict xDD
<milamber> howoriginalAU: there is always the !dualboot option
<gordonjcp> howoriginalAU: depending on which games you play, you might find there are Linux native ports, or they work just fine in Wine ;-)
<howoriginalAU> milamber: thanks for the tips, ubuntu looks it has some good instructions on the websites
<gordonjcp> howoriginalAU: I like HL2, works perfectly in wine
<gordonjcp> howoriginalAU: the framerate is a bit slow and the rendering is a bit buggy in places but I blame my eldery Geforce 7300 for that ;-)
<gordonjcp> *elderly
<howoriginalAU> gordonjcp: well the problem is not so much the individual games as a whole, it's also part of a personal project to give up video games - but we'll see how well I go. I have HL2 so if I falter I might put that on there. I also read that Amnesia was actually a Linux native game before it became available for Windows, so that might be worth getting
<howoriginalAU> Anyway, I'll be back soon I hope!
<gordonjcp> howoriginalAU: if you *really* want to be sure, go and buy a new hard disk and do a totally clean install
<iqpi> if you play idsoftware games, there are original native support forr linux
<gordonjcp> hard disks are cheap
<replicasex> iqpi, apparently renaming .fonts.conf was all I needed to do.
<Wipster> afternoon all, from the to time my laptop screen when I am rotating my deskop cube will freeze and I cant even switch to a lower run level, its in that state currently and I am SSH'd into it, the i915_error_state says no state collected and Xorg.0.log doesn't say anything odd. What else can I look at to debug it? I am runing ubuntu 10.04.2 with xorg-edgers ppa installed mesa 7.11-devel
<iqpi> that was so easy that i did not thought about it. Congratulations for show us (at least to me) new information :D
<howoriginalAU> gordonjcp: unfortunately being recently unemployed has left me with no money at all haha, so I guess I'll have to do a good format or something
<howoriginalAU> I'm assuming that option is available in the install
<milamber> !livecd | howoriginalAU
<ubottu> howoriginalAU: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<cryptodira> no errors on install of 64 bit google earth for ubuntu, it will NOT launch... any suggestions?
<iqpi> I have 2% remaining battery OMG
<iqpi> 10 min xD
<howoriginalAU> milamber: Oh I'll be trying it first don't worry :)
<sagaci> Cya mate
<milamber> howoriginalAU: excellent
<Aethelrick> cryptodira, try launching from the console and see if there are no errors there
<JeroenDeDauw> iqpi: VCooli: thanks :)
<howoriginalAU> Alright, be back soon I guess! Thanks everyone
<iqpi> np =)
<iqpi> bye howoriginalAU
<fooz> Hi, i have a list of bad blocks fetched from badblocks. How can i use fsck to repair the specified blocks and add them to the bad list in the hdd?
<PowerTopUser> How can i make the powertop suggestions permanent? :)
<iqpi> fooz: i don't know if with fsck you could do that, read the man page, try also with hdparm
<iqpi> i would like to help you, but i have run out of battery
<iqpi> just one minute left
<Drue192> Hey, I have another question. Is ATI Radeon 2100 supported in the latest Ubuntu Disto?
<fooz> iqpi: ok i understand :) well i have read that it would be possible with the -t switch and ntfs "fsck -t ntfs"
<iqpi> well guys, 0% left, perhaps i have just few second to say you, good bye guys
<sagaci> Probably is
<Gwar_Trolle> Hey guys, I need some help :'( I have a USB dongle that wont connect to my router. A different adaptor connects to the router just fine, so it's not a router problem. :'( The Dongle is a Ralink 3070 chip
<sagaci> Nice, gwar
<Gwar_Trolle> Oh, it's U!
<Gwar_Trolle> :P
<Gwar_Trolle> Help me in twil damiNt sagaci ;)
<PowerTopUser> How can i make the powertop suggestions permanent? :)
<milamber> Gwar_Trolle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547195&highlight=3070
<sacarlson> Gwar_Trolle: I'm not sure this will work but seems you need to blacklist rt2800usb as seen in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312068
<Gwar_Trolle> sacarlson: I tried that. That let me see the wireless network, but it keeps failing to connect
<sacarlson> Gwar_Trolle: ok progress, is your net encrypted?
<Wipster> can I increase the dmesg buffer as a boot parameter?
<Gwar_Trolle> sacarlson: Yup. WPA. My Wireless card on this connects just fine. (I am talking now ;))
<sacarlson> Gwar_Trolle: try the wpa-gui
<Gwar_Trolle> sacarlson: What's that? o.0
<sacarlson> Gwar_Trolle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347269
<smallfoot-> o
<sacarlson> Gwar_Trolle: it's a gui package that uses wpasuplicant so any wifi should work
<landingonwater> hmm.. any help to get here. installation issue
<sagaci> What issue
<landingonwater> well.. win 7. want to install 10.10 alongside it. worked great on my vista laptop. but on my win 7 laptop the ubuntu on the usb stick cana see win 7
<landingonwater> is this normal ?
<sacarlson> landingonwater: can't see the win 7 partitions?
<rams> how can i create flash presentations in ubuntu?what is the s/w needed?
<landingonwater> sacarlson: i can see the ntfs partition, but the install wizard dont cath It, so no option to resize
<landingonwater> sacarlson: i just thought in 7 used the same bootloader as vista
<red2kic> rams: Slideshow? Applications --> Office --> OpenOffice (Impress).
<AbhijiT> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sacarlson> landingonwater: I'm not sure what the install wizard is but mabe try gparted or other partition tool to resize to provide at least 10 gb free partition for ubuntu side install
<tarelerulz> I have geforce 425 m  video card and I have hdmi video working on my tv ,but no sound.  Is there any fix to this ?
<rams> red2kic, not slide show, making micromedia flash presentaions
<landingonwater> sacarlson: but what about grub then ? will it break the win 7 boot ?
<digitalfiz> tarelerulz, did you select the hdmi output as your sound device?
<AbhijiT> rams, from open office or libre office expoert it to flash .sfw
<sacarlson> landingonwater: your asking the wrong guy for that,  I run all windows in virtualbox,  but from word of mouth it should be not a big problem
<Wipster> can I increase the dmesg buffer as a boot parameter?
<Loller> I am having troubles with getting my wireless network to work on an Lenovo x100e (thinkpad). It is NOT the standard x100e network card in this laptop, lspci reports the following: "03:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 0576 (rev 01). Can you help me?
<tarelerulz> Digitalfiz ,  I don't have the gnome sound app .  The ALSA mixer don't show any setting for the hd sound at all.
<rams> AbhijiT, that worked:-). thank you
<landingonwater> sacarlson: thanks. well.. not my machine actualy. so i dont want to mess it up. on my on own laptop 10.10 runs like a dream. haha.. it just cant see the broadcomcard :D that sucks.
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom| Loller
<ubottu> Loller: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<digitalfiz> tarelerulz, do you have the restricted drivers installed for nvidia?
<Loller> ubottu: it is not the 43
<milamber> Loller: did you enable restricted drivers?
<landingonwater> HP Pavilion tx1000 is the most flawed laptop ever. im the lucky owner
<doohan> Hi, nautilius is acting kind of wierd, it seems to have become the default program for opening just about everything when for example xdg-open or when chrome tries to open it. Nautilus then says "Location is Not a Folder"
<psycho_oreos> Loller, no you get the broadcom-sta driver
<doohan> Is there a way to make it open the file as though it where double clicked?.
<sacarlson> landingonwater: in those cases like my scanner that can't run in linux i just do it in virtualbox
<doohan> Im using ubuntu 10.10 btw
<red2kic> AbhijiT: You do see .sfw? I don't. :(
<tarelerulz> I installed the restricted driver offered by Ubuntu it game me a black screen . I had install the nvidia drivers from there site
<Loller> psycho_oreos: you mean broadcom-sta-common? or should i compile myself?
<landingonwater> ubottu: thanks for the link :) totally confusing. people have posted 20 ways of fixing the broadcom issue, so chance is that one gte it even more messed up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psycho_oreos> Loller, probably wouldn't recommend compiling unless you know what you are doing. Normally that can be enabled through something like jockey
<VCoolio> doohan: if you double-click it uses gnome-open, xdg-open is different; use 'alternatives' to configure, or install 'galternatives' for a gui, don't know why it would use nautilus for everything
<red2kic> AbhijiT: Ah. Found it.
<sacarlson> landingonwater: that would also include a broadcom device if I couldn't get it to work with ndiswrapper
<AbhijiT> red2kic, :)
<landingonwater> sacarlson: hmm.. i must look into that. would be nice if any ugly surprices shoud turn up
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, the problem is broadcom :) there's like 3 native drivers 1 broadcom-sta and the other is ndiswrapper, go figure
<fmanach> Hi
<Loller> psycho_oreos: it doesnt say that 0576 model is supported for the broadcom-sta driver
<landingonwater> psycho_oreos: what a nightmare. thanks Broadcom.
<psycho_oreos> Loller, what does lspci -nnk say for that exact same line?
<moldy> hi
<fmanach> I was just wondering. Do you guys now if there is an iPad-like that can run Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<sacarlson> psycho_oreos: I'm not sure bradcom usb has anything that will work in linux last I looked
<azizLIGHTS> can someone explain me what is "certificate authority" and why u need for set up of l2tp vpn server. im tyrying to understand concepts inside a tutorial but it doesnt explain
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, hopefully over time they will clear it up
<moldy> fresh install of kubuntu 10.10 into a virtualbox on linux, apt-get segfaults everyimt time -- can anyone help?
<psycho_oreos> sacarlson, bcm4320 (non 802.11n capable) is supported via rndis_wlan according to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rndis_wlan
<Loller> psycho_oreos: "03:00.0 Network Controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:0576] (rev 01)"
<fmanach> Ooops... It's Ubuntu Netbook now I think... no "Remix" anymore
<Aethelrick> azizLIGHTS, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certificate_authority
<landingonwater> psycho_oreos: well.. i think its a problem that the broadcom issue is just too must to handle for a noob. some chick changing from windows to ubuntu dont stand a chance.
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: a certification authority is a company that issues cryptographic certificates like the ones used in https ( ssl ) websites
<sacarlson> psycho_oreos: is that native linux or just another ndiswrapper like thing?
<landingonwater> not that chicks cant be geeks. sorry
<psycho_oreos> Loller, lol well broadcom-sta won't work I guess the next choice is pretty much ndiswrapper and hope
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: it is possible to create personal certificates afaik; deending on what you are doing it may be enough
<azizLIGHTS> i dont understand all this on the wikipedia page. i have no idea what i means?
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, it was lot worse before when broadcom only decided to release the binary blob which was cumbersome
<landingonwater> ubottu: can you drop me that link again ? im in irssi, and dont kno ho to scroll back
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: http://www.openssl.org/docs/HOWTO/certificates.txt
<Loller> psycho_oreos: thanks. I have tried ndiswrapper before but it was buggy and i dont even remember if it worked at all
<psycho_oreos> sacarlson, I'm not quite sure but I do believe its native, integrated as part of kernel.. under mac80211 framework
<Asad> any idea where the GUI network-manager store its configuration?
<kamalesh1> How do i make a collection of images my wallpaper ?
<moldy>  rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin did the trick
<Loller> psycho_oreos: why doesnt broadcom make drivers for all of their card -.-
<psycho_oreos> Loller, guess you don't have much of a choice :) there's no native drivers that would support it (as they only support a handful altogether). The broadcom-sta was meant to cover a wide range but fails to work with yours. ndiswrapper is the last choice, doesn't work well with 64bit and now as you says fails. *shrugs* ideal to move onto another brand of laptop I'd say :)
<sacarlson> psycho_oreos: I just read your link, maybe it's just not enabled in ubuntu for license problems,  next time I see someone else with a bcm usb I'll try it
<AbhijiT> kamalesh1, edit them in gimp & make single fuile and then use it!
<psycho_oreos> Loller, they do, but only for windows, they treated linux like a minority
<landingonwater> psycho_oreos: ell. even ith the broadcom working, HP tx1000 is still a dissaster.
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: http://www.natecarlson.com/2006/07/10/configuring-an-ipsec-tunnel-with-openswan-and-l2tpd/
<psycho_oreos> sacarlson, interesting even though it seems to be part of the kernel
<AbhijiT> i heard that broadcom joins linux ?
<kamalesh1> AbhijiT:  What  ? I guess you didnt understand what i meant, images will change periodicallu
<Loller> psycho_oreos: ok, thanks for your help anyway :)
<kamalesh1> AbhijiT: *periodically
<AbhijiT> kamalesh1, ohh then use desktop drapes
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, it's going to be even more hell if broadcom doesn't clear up their own mess quickly. It was ideally the choice for one to avoid buying broadcom wireless equipped devices
<landingonwater> psycho_oreos: you make a bad doctor. who wants bad news :D
<azizLIGHTS> erUSUL: yes thats the link im on, it doesnt explain anything in conceptual ways i havenoi diea what he talking bout
<kamalesh1> AbhijiT:  I can set a collection, which is available by default, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 . So i think i dont have to install any extra apps
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, well at least I'm being frank
<psycho_oreos> Loller, nw
<AbhijiT> kamalesh1, install a software called desktop drapes
<landingonwater> psycho_oreos: frank in Chicago and Ernest in New York :D
<azizLIGHTS> erUSUL: like practically speaking, what all that stuff means
<sacarlson> psycho_oreos: I'm not sure ubuntu rules and kernel rules are the same, but if it's true I should find that drive in my kenel since it's 2.6.32-21-generic is should already be in there
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, no frank as in putting things bluntly :p
<kamalesh1> AbhijiT:  dude, it's already there by default, i'm using Ubuntu 10.10 . I just need to know how to add new sets
<landingonwater> psycho_oreos: i agree. broadcom should lighten up. more *nix units will be sold.
<AbhijiT> :/
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, they are, but they are quite slow at it.. brcm80211 is the new driver by them with open source but it supports like 3 chipsets and isn't guaranteed to work well
<kamalesh1> AbhijiT:  Are you using ubuntu 10.10 ?
<AbhijiT> no
<kamalesh1> AbhijiT: ah Ok then :)
<AbhijiT> hmm
<psycho_oreos> sacarlson, interesting, it might not even be set to be compiled as a module I suppose
<erUSUL> azizLIGHTS: well; from very high level --> the certification authority ensures that all the keys you are using ( by signing them etc ) are the keys they are supposed to be to avoid attacks.
<Antonis> how can I run a command in ubuntu using something similar to -threads 0?
<psycho_oreos> landingonwater, the other thing I want to also add is that with some laptop manufacturers, you can swap out the internal wireless card. However there's 5 manufacturers that I know of whom wants to control their consumers by whitelisting the minipci/minipcie wireless cards to be inserted into their device bays
<Aethelrick> Antonis, I don't understand your example. Please tell me what you want to have happen and I'll try to help :)
<Antonis> Aethelrick, when I encode something with ffmpeg I use -threads 0 to get all cores working
<Antonis> is there something similar when running a command like make
<Antonis> or make install?
<psycho_oreos> no
<Antonis> ok :P
<mwally> My 10.04 LTS 64 server, which uses an encrypted lvm file-system, experienced an error and switched to a read-only file system about an hour ago.  I backed up all the important files and rebooted the machine.  After entering the keyphrase, fsck reports an error, demans a manual run, but does not spawn a shell.  What can I do to get a shell?
<Aethelrick> Antonis, I understand your question now :) you may want to try make -j
<Antonis> ah nice! thanks =)
<Aethelrick> Antonis, http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Parallel
<Antonis> is this in general or do I have to check if a specific app supports it?
<Wipster> ok so what does it mean when I try and boot but I get 'No init found. Try passing init= bootarg' I tries to add a boot option 'log_buf_len' but now have reverted it and still no init found
<erUSUL> Wipster: either your grub.conf is wrong about what the root partition or the root partition is busted ( fs corruption ) and the init binary is gone )
<erUSUL> Wipster: did you did partitioning in the disk? shirink partitions; create new ones or something ?
<bc81> mwally: can you get a virtual console?
<Aethelrick> Antonis, linux will make use of all your cores provided the applications you're running are multi-threaded. Single threaded applications will only use one core. You can run lots of single threaded applications on multiple cores though...
<mwally> bc81, no
<codemagician> can anyone explain the difference between /etc/init.d and upstart?
<codemagician> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<mwally> bc81, let me take a photo
<codemagician> did this recently change in ubuntu?
<Wipster> erUSUL, didn't try to repartition... well thats grand heh livecd time I guess see if I can recover
<Aethelrick> codemagician, the idea is upstart is an "event based" replacement for init.d
<erUSUL> Antonis: for make there is make -jn where n is the number of jobs you wat to simultanously.
<codemagician> Aethelrick, who decided to change it?
<erUSUL> Wipster: good luck check partitions with gparted...
<whitemamba> HellO everybody can anybody help me install mypaint on ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Aethelrick> codemagician, lol... Ubuntu :) Scott James at Canonical wrote upstart, it looks pretty good, but it's early days yet I suppose
<erUSUL> !info mypaint lucid
<ubottu> mypaint (source: mypaint): Paint program to be used with Wacom tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 284 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<erUSUL> whitemamba: sudo apt-get install mypaint
<codemagician> Aethelrick, but my entire system changed overnight without any choice or warning?
<erUSUL> whitemamba: or use the ubuntu software center
<whitemamba> < erUSL> true but getting some error
<sacarlson> codemagician: in upstart things will start when all the things they need have already started,  init.d was not so much dependent on signals to start the next thing and only let one thread run at a time in a sequence
<erUSUL> whitemamba: paste the error you get in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !upstart | codemagician
<ubottu> codemagician: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<codemagician> sacarlson, I understand.  So, do I have to relearn this and stop using /etc/init.d ?
<sacarlson> codemagician: the end rusult will boot faster without waiting for some things you don't need
<howoriginalAU> Hello again everyone :)
<codemagician> sacarlson, my machine has a SSD and boots in 7.5 seconds
<obscurant1st> not again!
<Aethelrick> codemagician,  upstart has been creeping around for years, it still uses sysvinit scripts if you like
<codemagician> sacarlson, and now I have to spend two hours learning something new instead of working
<codemagician> sacarlson, will using /etc/init.d conflict if I mix and match?
<howoriginalAU> I ended up installing it via USB stick since I quickly discovered I didn't have any CDs to burn....haha
<sacarlson> codemagician: no at this time they both run,  some day we will all move to upstart, but now you can setup on eather side
<whitemamba> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Aethelrick> codemagician, you don't have to panic, or change how you work
<codemagician> Aethelrick, okay.  So will debian use this too... or will I need to remember the /etc/init.d way of starting processes?
<sacarlson> codemagician: I think most upstarts still have scripts in /etc/init.d
<Aethelrick> codemagician,  the /etc/init.d way is supported BY UPSTART although it also introduces a new way of working. You can use either way
<whitemamba> when i try instal mypaint  this is the error i get    E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<codemagician> Aethelrick, how well received has it been with the other distros?
<mwally> bc81, http://i.imgur.com/8wAnO.jpg
<howoriginalAU> Looks like everyone I was talking to before has gone :( Oh well
<bc81> whitemamba: do you also have synaptic open?
<whitemamba> i have closed it
<sacarlson> codemagician: for my own private apps I use cron to start them, as far as I know @reboot will continue to be supported
<Aethelrick> codemagician, fedora have adopted it, it's in openSuSE 11.3, Maemo uses it, ChomeOS uses it
<whitemamba> bc81> no its closed
<Aethelrick> codemagician, I think Debian is pondering it as well
<codemagician> Aethelrick, yeah says optional on debian
<howoriginalAU> Have I installed something wrong? I just put a DVD in and Movie player says it cannot read from resource
<bc81> mwally: wow, that doesn't look too good..so it's stuck at that point?
<ikonia> !dvd | howoriginalAU
<ubottu> howoriginalAU: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aethelrick> codemagician, to be honest, it looks like a nice piece of evolution and the way things are going. It dosn't break backwards compatibility :)
<howoriginalAU> Oh, thankyou ikonia
<mwally> bc81, yes, no virtural consoles, I can get SysRq's to work, but that doesn't help me any
<Driiper> hello. any ubuntu/linux heroes here that know how to set up an socks5 proxy?
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, hey, I just noticed you're back, how'd the install go?
<spow> Hi, i'm trying to 'make' the driver of a new PCIe <=> RS232 card but have a list of errors :
<ikonia> Driiper: socks5 is quite a dead technology now, there is a socks 5 server actually called "socks 5" that has always been very solid when I've used it
<howoriginalAU> Hi Aethelrick, yeah it went really well - I ended up having to use a USB stick because I didn't have any CDs (haha) but it went quite quickly and I'm just downloading some updates it popped up
<spow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562518/
<sagaci> It's encrypted
<Driiper> which technology would you prefer if you want to  for example go through a school firewall then if not socks :)
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, good to hear :)
<Viliny> Hello!
<ikonia> Driiper: I'd ask your school to resolve your connectivity
<Viliny> does ubuntu ltsp server need to be a dhcp server? and assuming it does, can i tell my existing dhcp to somehow redirect the pxe booting from a separate machine?
<Viliny> my dhcp server isn't the one that i want to use as a ltsp server
<ikonia> Viliny: two dhcp servers on the same network isn't good
<Viliny> i realize that
<howoriginalAU> Aethelrick, yeah I'm just figuring what out what I'm going to do now - I guess I'll put all of the stuff I backed up back onto the main hard drive while it's updating. I was going to download the restricted formats some kind person linked me to before so I can play DVDs, but apparently I can't do it while it's downloading updates (I guess there's probably a good reason for that)
<whitemamba> rtgenera@artgenera-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install mypaint  [sudo] password for artgenera:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Driiper> ikonia: Thank you :)
<Viliny> what im wondering is: can i make the old dhcp server tell the client "hey man, go HERE for a pxe boot!"
<whitemamba> can anyone help me install mypaint
<spow> try with synaptics maybe ?
<ikonia> Viliny: depnds on the dhcp server you're running, you can point to pxe servers you want
<Viliny> ikonia, it's a ubuntu box as well
<ikonia> Viliny: ok, so you can assign ranges and mac addresses and point them at a pxe server of your choice
<bc81> mwally: hmm... maybe boot a livecd, run sudo fsck -p <partition>
<Viliny> ok, good. how? :)
<ikonia> Viliny: look at dhcp pool configuration options in the documentation
<howoriginalAU> Other than that it seems to be quite easy to use Aethelrick, I'm still getting used to the fact that I barely have to install anything. It kinda looks like a Mac, actually with the background and all
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, yup, updates and installs are "atomic" because ubuntu keeps track of what you've got installed and the versions. So changing what is installed or doing an update needs to update this info and too many chefs could spoil the broth (so to speak)
<Viliny> thanks ikonia
<howoriginalAU> Ah I thought that might have been the case - too much at once accessing the same stuff
<AbhijiT> where can i get more alarm sounds for alarm application in gnome?
<ikonia> Viliny: one of the tricks is to refernce a filename, eg: pxeimage01 but make sure that only one pxe server is holding that image
<Aethelrick> howoriginalAU, the mac-like appearance is no coincidence, it was actively copied in many ways :)
<mwally> bc81, can I do that normal, or do I need to do something special because of the crypto?
<howoriginalAU> Aethelrick, oh really? Well I guess they wanted it to be intuitive to PC and Mac users
<sacarlson> Viliny: I've just got one of my systems to be a pxeboot server,  I disable my adsl box from being the dhcp server so I can setup from my ubuntu box
<Viliny> sacarlson, cool
<Viliny> i have a ubuntu server for a wide range of stuff
<MadCarburetor> Hi
<bc81> mwally: ooh, i'm not sure, sorry.  this is way over my head, so all i can do is wish you luck :-(
<florian_> hi im having a bit issues with xonar dx 7.1 soundcards and ubuntu 10.10 (same issue on kubuntu): when i set the volume with the applets i get soundlags. i think this is the kernels fault because with fedora or any other distro it doesnt happen. it had a lot longer lags with 10.04
<mwally> bc81, re-install it is :)  (Thank God I made that backup before the reboot)
<sacarlson> Viliny: but it's presenly only setup as a installer , I had it used as persistant pxeboot but didn't continue
<Viliny> i set up a virtual machine on my powerfull desktop to act as a pxe host but im starting to think that the implications of setting it up that way and having it show up for the network in an easy manner is too much hassle so im just installing the ltsp on my actual server to try it out
<florian_> im using an nvidia graphicscard so i wonder if its recommend to install the mainline kernel
<bc81> mwally: see http://iquaid.org/2008/03/04/running-fsck-on-a-luks-encrypted-partition-in-lvm/
<florian_> i need the proprietary driver to work
<MadCarburetor> When i start my computer and log into my user account it immediately asks me to enter my keyring password, How do i find out what application is asking for it?
<MadCarburetor> At first i only needed to enter the keyring password when i tried to do something that needed it, Like connecting to my WiFi network, But now it's asks for the password as soon as i log in
<detoxica> what ppa should I add to install nvidia beta 270 driver under natty alpha 2?
<knottie> using lftp, why do I get this message: mget: Access failed: 521 Data connection cannot be opened with this security level.
<MadCarburetor> Should i be worried that i have a virus or spyware or something?
<obscurant1st> MadCarburetor: yeah the same happens for me too!
<DiSTORT3D2> is there a way to make a apt-mirror @ windows server?
<bc81> mwally: a bit old, but also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4524774&postcount=9
<obscurant1st> so somebody, my system is asking for password to unlock keyring, everytime i login, wht should i doto avoid this?
<sacarlson> Viliny: I had all my old server operations on a second low power 256meg ram system for years but it died now it all runs on my desktop 10.04 system, it did all that stuf, dhcp, route, apache, pxeboot, vpn, torrents after hours
<MadCarburetor> obscurant1st, it's weird, i wan't to know what app that i installed is asking for my password
<obscurant1st> i think its something like key management app!
<obscurant1st> which stores our passwds! i amy be wrong also!
<obscurant1st> there is something like kde-wallet in kde also!
<MadCarburetor> It should be something that i installed, I don't mess with settings and stuff much so i'm sure it's the OS thats asking for the password
<gordonjcp> obscurant1st: delete the keyring and don't set a keyring password
<obscurant1st> gordonjcp: how can i do that?
<bc81> MadCarburetor, obscurant1st : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9048669&postcount=4
<mwally> bc81, I'm going to try that last one.  Failing that, I will replace the hardware with a new-in-box server of the same model, and restore from my latest (~2 hr ago) backup.  Thank you for your help.
<knottie> using lftp, why do I get this message: mget: Access failed: 521 Data connection cannot be opened with this security level.
<bc81> mwally, ok then.  good luck!!
<MadCarburetor> I don't really mind typing the password everytime i log on, i just want to find out what's causing it to ask for it
<obscurant1st> bc81: ok after reading that, i think i am choosing to type the password everytime!
<obscurant1st> thanks for the link btw!
<frogzoo> I have a 3G mobile that network manager doesn't recognise - I can dial out with pppd, but only up to 380k, (ie GSM) - any idea how to get 3G speeds?
<codemagician> Aethelrick, want the only reason to write upstart to do with boot time?
<sacarlson> frogzoo: gprs would be like 20k for me, 380k sounds good
<Aethelrick> codemagician, no, not as I understand it... though that was one reason. it's a lot more flexible as it can load stuff in response to events like maybe plugging in an external drive or similar, whereas sysvinit cannot
<frogzoo> heh
<deweloper> Cześć
<paradigmflow> I've just tried recordmydesktop and it's unusable :( are there any others that work?
<deweloper> Mówicie po polsku ?
<rigved> paradigmflow: what problem are you having with recordmydesktop?
<paradigmflow> very laggy
<bc81> !pl | deweloper
<ubottu> deweloper: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rigved> paradigmflow: my works fine...what computer do you have? CPU? RAM?
<deweloper> Ale ja nie umiem angielskiego
<sacarlson> paradigmflow: I've used recordmydesktop, worked ok just the sound wasn't perfectly synced
<paradigmflow> I have an acer 8920g
<paradigmflow> 3 gigs ram intel duo @ 2ghz
<sacarlson> paradigmflow: I think it might be dependent on the video drivers
<appleseed> Upgraded RAM from 8GB to 16GB, also upgraded SWAP from 8GB to 40GB (shouldn't matter), but now SUSPEND to RAM doesn't want to work, please any ideas?
<rigved> paradigmflow: ya...that too
<paradigmflow> radeon 3850 500meg card
<rigved> paradigmflow: there's Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder...but gtk-recordmydesktop is the preferred one
<paradigmflow> on the windows box camtasia runs smooth as silk, weird.
<sacarlson> paradigmflow: radeon is that ATI video card?  that might be the problem, I use nvidia
<rigved> appleseed: how exactly did you upgrade swap from 8 GB to 40 GB? is it one continuous partition?
<appleseed> Ah, just had a brainwave, may be that USB3 is still enabled in BIOS, will check it out and come back to ya.
<paradigmflow> yer
<paradigmflow> ati
<appleseed> rigved: have another drive, added swap partition, and moved in fstab
<rigved> paradigmflow: do you use the open source ATI drivers?
<sacarlson> paradigmflow: maybe try it in the vesa graphic mode without fancy eyecandy software it might still work
<paradigmflow> well, im new to ubuntu, so clicked on an icon at the top menu and I had to 'activate' the driver?
<paradigmflow> don't think it's open source
<paradigmflow> looks like the proprietory one
<paradigmflow> wasn't aware that there was an open source one to be honest
<rigved> paradigmflow: ok. so that's the proprietary one
<sacarlson> paradigmflow: well if you activated something you might try disable  the propriatary in the same maner as activating  and see if it changes anything
<rigved> paradigmflow: try sacarlson's suggestion...
<rickh> Only the binary driver gives decent 3d support for ATi, the FOSS driver lacks in that or support is still partial, mostly or WIP, but then again has a very very good 2d acceralation.
<paradigmflow> right, I understood some of that :$
<rigved> paradigmflow: in the top menu, click on System > Preferences > Appearance. Then click on the Visual Effects tab on the window that opens up. Select None. Close.
<paradigmflow> ok done that
<paradigmflow> don't know how to disable the driver
<rigved> paradigmflow: now try recording
<paradigmflow> ok
<paradigmflow> brb
<billmania> How do I configure a 10.04.2 LTS 32 bit notebook (2.6.32-28) to support photo transfer from a Samsung SCH-U640 Qualcomm 05c6:1000 mobile phone via USB?
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<sacarlson> billmania: I'm sure you must have tried but I would expect it would act as a usb disk and plug and play when you pluged it in
<yellabs-r2> what would be the power use of an server , how much would it normally consume ?
<yellabs-r2> dell poweredge 1850
<billmania> sacarlson: Yes, tried that. lsusb lists the phone but it's not mounted as a filesystem and also not recognized as a modem.
<spow> anyone knows what is the new variable which replaces tty in the struct uart_state (serial_core.h) since 2.6.32 ?? Can't finish converting the driver because of that :(
<rigved> billmania: does your phone provide an option to select Mass Storage mode when connected via USB?
<knottie> using lftp, why do I get this message: mget: Access failed: 521 Data connection cannot be opened with this security level.
<sacarlson> billmania: well in this case you don't need a modem,  sudo lshw not show the device have a driver?
<th_> blah
<th_> Cain, i know your ip!
<billmania> rigved: Yes, I've configured the phone to act in "media transfer" mode.
<billmania> sacarlson: Correct, no driver is loaded for the phone. It does work on a MS-Windows notebook, so I'm fairly confident the phone itself is functional.
<paradigmflow> right, that is a little better - but, I recorded the entire screen as the select area didn't seem to work?
<paradigmflow> It is a drag out and click, isn't it?
<billmania> I've been reading about Qualcomm storing the actual Windows driver on the phone, and that "automatically transfer the driver to Windows" setup is what's bother ubuntu.
<billmania> There's a bug listed which suggests adding a line to /etc/modules but that doesn't work for me.
<mwally> bc81, those instructions for fsck-ing the encrypted lvm were PERFECT.  I'm still going to provision a replacement server, but the important thing is that the current one is up and running, with 4 minutes to spare (until 9am ET).  Your Google skills rock.   Saved me some expensive downtime.
<rigved> paradigmflow: use the Ubuntu Software center to download and install CompizConfig Settings Manager. enable desktop zoom. then you can zoom in on any area and record on that part
<mwally> just missed him :]
<paradigmflow> what is this 'vesa' mode?
<billmania> There's also mention of usb_modeswitch but that seems oriented toward putting the phone into modem mode, which is probably the mode I can't get OUT of.
<moldy> what is that "ready when you are" crap when installing 10.10? installation seems to hang if i select a keyboard layout...
<nT4BR> hey guys, whats significate etc, in linux filesystem?
<rigved> !vesa | paradigmflow
<ubottu> paradigmflow: vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<moldy> i can't see what is actually happening because the text window is outside of the screen. argh.
<ikonia> nT4BR: which linux file system
<sacarlson> billmania: what about view of dmesg
<webroasters> hi guys. I've changed the nautilus gconf-editor setting in apps - nautilus - prefs:: use_location_entry = checked, however, I'm still showing the breadcrumbs crap in the folder window
<Phuzzy> quick question... is apt broken?
<paradigmflow> right, I see, will get that compizconfig manager, see how that goes, also would lowering the 32 bit colour down to 16 bit do better?
<billmania> sacarlson: dmesg records that the device was physically connected, but does NOT mention a specific driver being loaded or a device file being created.
<Cain> th_ : good for you !!
<spow> anyone running a kernel prior to 2.6.32 please ?
<webroasters> can someone help me make sure it shows the location window correctly
<milamber> Phuzzy: are you getting an error message?
<th_> Cain, :D
<Phuzzy> http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse fails to update with an integrity error
<th_> just trollin'
<Cain> ;)
<ikonia> th_: please don't
<MrShmelo12> can i ask dns related question ?
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: is it an ubuntu issue ?
<webroasters> anyone??
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rigved> paradigmflow: i don't know if lowering the colour depth will help...
<ikonia> webroasters: anyone what
<webroasters> can help me with my question
<MrShmelo12> kinda its hotsed on ubuntu
<webroasters> plz??
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: if it's an ubuntu issue we can help
<sacarlson> billmania: well this phone worked back in 8.04, but I see people working it with tried adding the line usb-storage option_zero_cd=2   to /etc/modules  as seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1145846.html  but didn't work for all people
<paradigmflow> tis ok, I'm just sorting this compiz out, will see how that goes
<MrShmelo12> i have domain and i dont know why apache cannot see it its dev.shutaf.im, how can i see where is the problem?
<webroasters> I've changed the nautilus gconf-editor setting in apps - nautilus - prefs:: use_location_entry = checked, however, I'm still showing the breadcrumbs crap in the folder window
<MrShmelo12> im hosting on apache
<milamber> Phuzzy: mine is up. try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get check
<billmania> sacarlson: Yup, that's the line I tried in my /etc/modules, but no joy.
<ikonia> webroasters: saying anyone is pointless, if someone knows the answer they will respond, if someone didn't see the question saying "anyone" won'tt help them to help you
<webroasters> @ikonia: I've changed the nautilus gconf-editor setting in apps - nautilus - prefs:: use_location_entry = checked, however, I'm still showing the breadcrumbs crap in the folder window
<webroasters> there, that's the question
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: does the hostname dev.shutaf.im respond if you query it from the apache server in question
<Phuzzy> nope... 99%, same error every time
<Phuzzy> also, this is a fresh install
<billmania> sacarlson: I'm hesitant to upgrade this particular notebook to 10.10 just yet, because that upgrade broke GDM on my desktop.
<MrShmelo12> i get the page cannot be displayed
<freakynl> hi, I want to create a bootable usb stick to install ubuntu 10.10 server (no cdrom). Can I just select the ubuntu 10.10 live64 to create a stick for server? Live actually is the desktop version...
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: from the apache server, can you resolve the full DNS name in question
<sacarlson> billmania: no it worked before 8.04 or 8.10,  later it stoped working at 9.10....
<milamber> Phuzzy: those commands shouldn't have given you a percentage. did it report any errors?
<MrShmelo12> how i do that?
<Olfway> ok, I have a question.  I'm running Kubuntu on a flash drive so I don't have to degrade myself by using windows.  Is there a way I can create a new user profile on here, because the regular way doesn't seem to work...
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: have you ever hosted a website before ?
<billmania> sacarlson: Understood. There are also some comments on some of the bugs stating that the phone works again with some 10.10 systems.
<sacarlson> billmania: newer is not always better is what I am tring to say
<MrShmelo12> yeah
<billmania> sacarlson: I hear you loud and clear.
<MrShmelo12> i ask with what tool i use
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: ok, so check the dns name resolves on the apache machine
<Phuzzy> sorry no those completed fine... "Reading package lists... Done
<Phuzzy> Building dependency tree
<Phuzzy> Reading state information... Done
<Phuzzy> "
<billmania> Hence my reluctance to upgrade.
<FloodBot2> Phuzzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrShmelo12> dig nslookup ping
<sacarlson> billmania: ok I missed that link
<elnur> Which package is needed in ubuntu to resolve domain names like google.com?
<Phuzzy> then run an update after that and it fails on same site at 99%
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: what ever you want
<milamber> !repositories | Phuzzy: go to the section on changing mirrors
<ubottu> Phuzzy: go to the section on changing mirrors: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MrShmelo12> question section: dev.shutaf.im.                 IN      A , autority : shutaf.im.              39343   IN      SOA     ns1.speedydns.net. none.none.com. 2011020400 86400 7200 3600000 86400
<MrShmelo12> i moved it at the morning
<MrShmelo12> i made the dns
<MrShmelo12> cname
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: can you please listen to what I'm asking and stop pasting random stuff
<susundberg> :D
<rigved> elnur: none. that's the job of the DNS server. do you want to know the package required to resolve domains on a ubuntu server?
<spow> Hi i'm trying to update a serial driver, but I run in the error : "struct uart_state has no member tty", I'm looking for an old version of the header to replace tty by the appropriate variable but I can't find one
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: does the fully qualified dns name respond on the apache web server
<iuri> Hi there, i can't remove emacsen-common from my box. I installed emacs22 and it threw out errors on emacsen-common then i tried to run apt-get purge but it gets stuck at emacsen-common
<sacarlson> billmania: don't blame you, I never upgrade till it's broken or there is some new software that no longer runs on mine without backports or is within 6 months of no longer being suported
<Phuzzy> thnx..ill give it a shot
<iuri> any ideas?
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: can you resolve the fully qualified dns name on the apache machine
<jrib> iuri: "gets stuck" is too vague.  Pastebin terminal input and output (in full)
<erUSUL> iuri: show the actual error message you get when you try
<billmania> sacarlson: :-D
<erUSUL> !details | iuri
<ubottu> iuri: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<namkangwan> #heyhawarkoh
<MrShmelo12> what command i should use?
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: what ever command you normally use to test this
<elnur> rigved, I mean my ubuntu installation doesn't resolve dns names, so, for example, when I type ping google.com it replies with this: ping: unknown host google.com
<MrShmelo12> ping/dig
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: what ever you are comfortable with
<elnur> rigved, nvm, it's because i'm not connected to a network
<erUSUL> elnur: how does your /etc/resolv.conf fle looks like?
<MrShmelo12> if i ping without cname , like shutaf.im its works other no response
<iuri> jrib,  http://pastebin.com/X4Xw7e5P
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: so then "no" the fully qualified dns name is not setup
<rigved> elnur: ya...i was going to ask you check your connection next by typing the IP of the google server
<elnur> erUSUL, got 2 nameserver entries. i've found that i'm not connected to a network. that's the problem
<ikonia> MrShmelo12: you need to resolve your dns configuration for dev.shutaf.im
<erUSUL> elnur: ok
<elnur> rigved, erUSUL, ifconfig shows lo interface only.
<ChaosR> hello, currently, every reboot my theme reverts to the default gnome theme (raleigh, and gnome icons), until I reset the theme back in appearance, logout and login, and repeat that a few times, any way to stop this highly annoying issue?
<iuri> jrib, and this one is to purge emacs22
<iuri> http://pastebin.com/RwR6xmKm
<iuri> ubottu, and this one is to purge emacs22
<jrib> iuri: investigate /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacsen-common.*
<Pici> iuri: no need to address ubottu, its a bot.
<iuri> jrib, what do you mean
<Ubacka> Hello
<Phuzzy> ok so that kinda helped... my main problem persists however...
<elnur> Then which package is needed to connect via a dhcp server?
<jrib> iuri: pastebin: ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacsen-common.{prerm,postinst}; cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacsen-common.{prerm,postinst}
<Phuzzy> i need to install cvs... which has now been replaced by cvsnt ist seems. cvsnt is, however, broken, not apt
<milamber> Phuzzy: can you pastebin your command/output?
<chocobanana> Hi everyone
<jrib> Phuzzy: cvs is still in the repositories
<chocobanana> is it possible to sync a Windows Phone 7 device in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> chocobanana: very unlikley
<leftist> i  talked about this last night.  i am unable to install or uninstall any applications, updates, etc.  it occured during the install of a printer driver.
<jrib> Phuzzy: or do you know you want cvsnt?  In that case tell us how exactly it is "broken"
<Bushman> what I want to know is what package is needed to fix the f***ed up bluetooth dongle driver so my mouse won't cause the BT dongle to die
<Phuzzy> milamber: sure... erm... how?
<ikonia> Bushman: control your langauge
<rigved> elnur: ubuntu installs everything automatically. are you connected via router? if yes then make sure that your router is not blocking?
<milamber> !pastebin > Phuzzy
<ubottu> Phuzzy, please see my private message
<multiplatinum> upon logging in, i get randomly disconnected and reconnected for 15 mins, then i stay connected, help plz
<jrib> leftist: show us what happens when you try to install something via apt-get (use http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Bushman> ikonia: i just controled it. i controled it with auto censorship
<anonymous> !de
<sacarlson> Phuzzy: I assume cvs to git isn't an option?  I love the git gui to view who did what when and snap back from one to anther,  I never saw anything like that in cvs
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> Bushman: you don't star out words, if you need to star them out, don't say them
<Ubacka> Hello, I'm new to using Ubuntu and I'm wondering if it would be possible for me to reboot from Ubuntu to Windows without having to change the OS at startup
<vBm> can onyone help out ... how to 'fix' this warning ? -> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 816 package 'gtk2-engine-oria-amd64': missing description
<leftist> jrib i already have a report on launchpad but give me a sec.
<DexterLB> hello. I have a problem with notify-osd. I'm using NVidia twinView and the baloons always appear on the upper-right corner of the _entire_ virtual desktop. I want them on the primary screen only
<Guest35749> !de
<iuri> jrib, http://pastebin.com/0BpQr1t5
<elnur> rigved, i'm experimenting by removing Ubuntu Desktop task via tasksel. I want to know which packages are required as minimal to keep them, so that I can install other packages.
<Bushman> ikonia: how bout you or someone else help me atlast so i don't have to ask for help at all?
<ikonia> Bushman: just control your language
<elnur> rigved, first i discovered that ubuntu-minimal is required, so I kept it. but that's not enough, it seems
<jrib> iuri: why are they empty (they should not be)?
<rigved> !dhcp | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Phuzzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562543/
<iuri> jrib, i have no idea
<arbiter> I need some help with evolution mail, i set up my account but forgot to set it to leave messages on the server, does anybody know how I can get my received messages back onto the server I got them from?
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/S8FXaLbb
<iuri> jrib, i just install them via apt-get
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi guys. I am having major trouble getting a USB Adaptor to connect. It's a Ralink 3070 chip, and it can SEE the wireless connection, but it wont connect to it, even though my other card (the one I am speaking to you now on) connects instantly. I have googled and tried everything, to no avail. Any suggestions??
<leftist> i am trying to remove it but it wont
<elnur> rigved, my system has dhcp3-client installed. shouldn't that be enough?
<jrib> iuri: see if that's the case with other files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<iuri> then it threw errors then i tried to remove
<leftist> it wont allow me to reinstall it nor uninstall it. it's in limbo
<Bushman> ikonia: look, i've paid lost of money for brand new bluetooth mouse and rechargable batteries for it. You also would be pissed of if you come home and your new equipment works but fails every few minutes and you have to wait for it to reconect, wouldn't you?
<ikonia> Bushman: I don't care for your reasoning, I'm just asking you to control your language please.
<iuri> jrib, yes, it is .postrm and .conffiles
<jrib> iuri: even files for packages other than emacs-common!?
<rigved> elnur: install dhclient. that's the standard one. it'll be enough.
<jrib> leftist: is this some third party package?
<paradigmflow> I've disabled everything bar zoom in compiz, however, the combo for zoom is; Super + button 4, I take it the windows key is the super one?
<Bushman> ikonia: oh, i see... you care for my language but not my ubuntu problems? nice... really nice. -_-'
<leftist> it's for a brother printer yeah jrib.
<iuri> jrib, yes
<milamber> Phuzzy: are you running lucid?
<iuri> jrib, all of them
<Gwar_Trolle> paradigmflow: yes, Super = Winblows key
<rigved> paradigmflow: yes
<iuri> jrib, just weird
<jrib> iuri: hmm... that's not good...
<paradigmflow> and 4?
<Phuzzy> milamber: yup
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi guys. I am having major trouble getting a USB Adaptor to connect. It's a Ralink 3070 chip, and it can SEE the wireless connection, but it wont connect to it, even though my other card (the one I am speaking to you now on) connects instantly. I have googled and tried everything, to no avail. Any suggestions??
<paradigmflow> keypad?
<elnur> rigved, there is no such package dhclient
<jrib> iuri: I thought that it would be just this package and then you could just delete those files and apt would fetch them again, but now we need to figure out what is going on
<erUSUL> Gwar_Trolle: try updateing wifi drivers « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<iuri> jrib, there is one .list take a look
<iuri> http://pastebin.com/D54EhW1m
<Bushman> ubuntu 10.04 Long Time Support. Now i get what does it stands for: "You must wait Long TIme to get Support". yeah, way to go.
<jrib> iuri: what did you find that was empty?
<leftist> this is the  bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/710157
<elnur> rigved, maybe I need network-manager?
<DexterLB> Bushman: lol
<DexterLB> Bushman: nice one :D
<DexterLB> lol
<iuri> these files except for .list
<iuri> http://pastebin.com/JBUjX4Yq
<ikonia> DexterLB: please stop fueling
<Bushman> ikonia: feel better?
<iuri> jrib, all these files except for .list http://pastebin.com/JBUjX4Yq
<jrib> leftist: it's not a bug, it's a stupid package most likely.  You can edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/fax2850lpr.postrm  and make smart comments.  If you aren't sure what to do, pastebin that file
<DexterLB> ikonia: ok I'm shutting up
<ikonia> Bushman: drop it, ask/wait for support, or don't participate
<jrib> iuri: right, but are there any files not about emacs-common that exhibit this zero-size property?
<leftist> thanks jrib
<Bushman> ikonia: read the back log! i've asked many times!
<milamber> Phuzzy: sudo apt-get clean all && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Bushman> i wait weeks now
<ikonia> Bushman: so wait
<Bushman> how long?
<ikonia> Bushman: it's a public support channel, no-one has to help, but people will if they know the answer and have time
<rigved> !info dhclient | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: Package dhclient does not exist in maverick
<elnur> Is there a minimal Ubuntu ISO?
<Bushman> till i get tired and migrate to other distro?
<bazhang> elnur, yes 20 mb iso
<iuri> jrib, no
<rigved> elnur: hmmm...it's not present in 10.10
<the_german> elnur: yes ther is
<Gwar_Trolle> erUSUL: I tried that already, no sucess
<bazhang> Bushman, if someone knows they will answer
<iuri> jrib, other files have content
<ikonia> Bushman: you're welcome to try a different distro if you feel it will work better, that can be a good option
<Bushman> -_-'
<sacarlson> Phuzzy: I guess no one is supporting cvs?  maybe because git is better and you can import to git http://maymay.net/blog/2008/04/15/how-to-import-cvs-code-repositories-into-git-using-git-cvsimport/
<erUSUL> Gwar_Trolle: you have to reboot after installing...
<elnur> bazhang, the_german, thx. then google ftw
<Gwar_Trolle> yeah, i tried it before I mean.
<Gwar_Trolle> Didn't help
<bazhang> !minimal | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rigved> elnur: but i have dhclient installed. it even has a manual entry
<Bushman> if there was a ready answer for my problem i would find it on the forums or google long time ago
<anonboots> Exactly.
<elnur> rigved, strangely, i can't find it
<anonboots> So shut up and wait.
<Bushman> it's a NEW PROBLEM and there is no aswer yet
<iuri> jrib, for example this one http://pastebin.com/HsgwAqZc
<jrib> iuri: ok, then just delete the zeroed-out emacs-common files in /var/lib/dpkg/info/.  I'm actually not sure if apt will try to fetch them again when you try to remove (if not, then reinstall the package first)
<bazhang> Bushman, asking every few seconds won't get better/faster support
<elnur> bazhang, aha, thx
<ikonia> anonboots: that's uncalled for
<ikonia> anonboots: don't be rude
<ikonia> Bushman: yes, it's new, so no-one knows the answer
<Phuzzy> sacarlson: unfortunately we specifically require cvs...and will continue to do so until reviewd. This is slightly troubling for me as i did this exact installation not 2 months ago without a hitch
<Bushman> bazhang: i was asking twice a day
<Bushman> morning and evening
<ikonia> Bushman: that doesn't mean someone knows the answer
<ikonia> Bushman: have you confirmed if the hardware is compatible with Linux ?
<bazhang> Bushman, you're asking every few seconds now. please wait 15 minutes before you ask again
<leftist> jrib i am not sure what to do with this http://pastebin.com/WFn5wK45
<iuri> jrib, good I could get emacsen-common removed
<rigved> elnur: i tried to find it in apt-cache also. it exists. but it's not present in the repos.
<jrib> leftist: put a # at the beginning of the third line
<leftist> that is what i thought jrib
<jrib> iuri: do you know if it fetched the postrm and prerm scripts and ran them?
<sacarlson> Phuzzy: well just a few more hoops to jump then,  maybe a look in ppa
<Bushman> bazhang: i'm not asking now, i'm arguing with ikonia and i don't know why -_-'
<Bushman> damn
<ikonia> Bushman: have you confirmed if the hardware is compatible with Linux ?
<bazhang> Bushman, move on please
<Bushman> ikonia: yes, it's fully operational
<ikonia> Bushman: , no it's compatible
<ikonia> Bushman: have you checked it's compatability /
<milamber> !info dhcp-client maverick
<ubottu> dhcp-client (source: dhcp3): DHCP client transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Bushman> the problem is it crashes when BT mouse is used
<ikonia> Bushman: ok, so it's not fully operational
<sacarlson> Phuzzy: or if foward fails you can always move backward
<rigved> elnur: so, there is no way to download it from the repos. hmmm. then i guess dhcp3-client should suffice
<ikonia> Bushman: have you checked it's compatability ?
<multiplatinum> upon logging in, i get randomly disconnected and reconnected for 15 mins, then i stay connected, help plz
<iuri> jrib, what do you mean by fetch?
<Bushman> ikonia: where can i check it?
<jrib> iuri: never mind
<iuri> jrib, i believe it didn't http://pastebin.com/RtwiJQpY
<ikonia> Bushman: with the vendor is always a good start
<ikonia> Bushman: then depending on that response, with secondary levels
<iuri> jrib, but seriously, what is fetch?
<v0lksman> hi!  where is the official bug tracker?
<jrib> iuri: oh, it means "get" or "download" in this case
<elnur> rigved, i had it but it wasn't enough. okay, i'll try the ubuntu minimal cd. thx for trying to hlep
<AbhijiT> !bug | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rigved> multiplatinum: do you get this problem in other accounts as well?
<Bushman> and it does operate, just not permanently. it crashes in random intervals
<iuri> jrib, ah okay
<ikonia> Bushman: that's not what I asked
<multiplatinum> rigved,  i only have one user on this machine, myself xD
<v0lksman> AbhijiT, thx
<iuri> jrib, can you see it didn't?
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi guys. I am having major trouble getting a USB Adaptor to connect. It's a Ralink 3070 chip, and it can SEE the wireless connection, but it wont connect to it, even though my other card (the one I am speaking to you now on) connects instantly. I have googled and tried everything, to no avail. Any suggestions??
<ikonia> Bushman: I asked about compatatability
<ikonia> Bushman: if this is a new problem with no information, getting information is key
<rigved> elnur: you are welcome. though i wasn't able to help. yes use the minimal CD
<ikonia> Bushman: getting the vendors stance on Linux compatability is a good start
<jrib> iuri: I said "never mind" because if the postinst and preinst scripts were also empty, then it doesn't matter whether you ran the postrm and prerm scripts :)
<rigved> multiplatinum: create a new user and use that account. check if this problem persists on that account too.
<elnur> rigved, seems like holing network-manager package did the job. :)
<iuri> jrib, okay. Thank you. The problem is solved
<SDr> hey guys
<leftist> wow that fixed it jrib i just didnt know where to look for it :) bless you!!
<elnur> rigved, *holding
<multiplatinum> ok rigved, gotta give me some time then though
<SDr> using bash, how can I delete all files in a directory, that are older, than 2 weeks?
<MikeChelen> has anyone experienced monitor burn-in with the default panels and menus?
<Phuzzy> meh.... still not having any luck... *sigh* lets go find those source files then. thanx anyway guys
<Bushman> ikonia: this should provide all information you can posibly wish: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/1/19/168
<rigved> elnur: ok. good. that'll also give you more easier control over the network connection.
<ikonia> Bushman: why would that provide information
<rigved> multiplatinum: ok
<jrib> iuri: you might check out Bug #512096 once launchpad decides to work again
<erUSUL> SDr: try this first --> find dir -mtime +14 -exec echo rm '{}' +
<leftist> i am running a partial upgrade because i am limited due to that broken package from brother...brb
<erUSUL> SDr: if it looks ok remove the echo
<jrib> SDr: hold on a second
<ikonia> Bushman: get the vendors stance on Linux support,
<ikonia> Bushman: that link provides nothing different to what you have said in this channel
<ikonia> Bushman: the fact that you are sending that information to a kernel list shows you think it's a kernel issue, not an ubuntu issue, so there is no point progressing it in this channel
<iuri> jrib, Yep! thanks
<Wipster_> I'm in a live cd trying to repair my no init found issue with fsck /dev/sda1 and its telling me device or resource busy while trying to open, fs mounted or opened exclusicvly by another program? How can I fix this
<trans> hello anybody using empathy here, I cant set status to invisible, using gtalk and facebook accounts
<drizt> hello! i want to rename .deb package. Which section in the control file i should use? (conflicts, provides, replaces)
<jrib> SDr: note that erUSUL's is based on mtime (modification time).  I just noticed erUSUL put an echo in there so you can see what it does first, so go for it :P
<elnur> rigved, yea. but installing ubuntu desktop and then ubuntu-desktop task doesn't feel right, so gonna try ubuntu minimal cd anyway.
<Bushman> ikonia: i don't know whats the problem
<queso> I have two 10.10 systems experiencing the same issue. One is a desktop using wireless (not using network-manager, I've put the settings in /etc/network/interfaces), the other a laptop using ethernet through a docking port (using network-manager). The issue is that for both networking will randomly stop working.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart works for the deskop machine for a while, but then eventually even that doesn't work --
<ikonia> Bushman: ok, so why have you sent it to the kernel list
<xangua> trans: jabber implementation of facebook chat doesn't support 'invisible'
<elnur> rigved, *and then REMOVING ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Bushman: why are you not getting the vendor information as I'm asking
<SDr> jrib, erUSUL, tyvm ^^
<Bushman> ikonia: some dude didn't know how to bite it and he told me to post it on LKML
<drizt> I want that it is possible to update my installed packages without removing.
<ikonia> Bushman: how to "bite it" - can you please talk in clear English
<Bushman> ikonia: what's a vendor information?
<rigved> elnur: cool. all the best!
<elnur> rigved, thx. you too :)
<Bushman> manufactirer?
<trans> xangua: is it supportable in pidgin
<spow> Hi, I'm trying to update a driver but i'm stuck at this line : struct tty_struct *tty = up->port.state->tty;       I don't know which variable replaces tty, or even in which version tty was an actual variable, could soemone please help me ?
<ikonia> Bushman: vendor information - that is what I've been telling you to get for the past 5 minutes, contact the vendor for Linux support details
<rigved> trans: i think facebook does not support invisible status.
<trans> It does I think
<rigved> elnur: :)
<Amaranth> trans: The web version of it certainly doesn't
 * Bushman gets contemporary english language dictionary and checks for "vendor" 
<Bushman> -_-'
<ikonia> Bushman: stop messing around
<phimic> hi all
<ikonia> Bushman: you're moaning you're not getting help, I'm helping you and you're making jokes
<aadem> Good morning everyone,   is there anyone here who can recommend an advanced unix/linux terminal/console guide , preferrably one that is comprehensive and large and maybe even well known?
<ikonia> Bushman: get the Vendor support information, it is important to know if the vendor has any linux support and if so what their requirements are
<bazhang> !abs > aadem
<ubottu> aadem, please see my private message
<phimic> i have a ibm X3550M3 with a intel 6-c x5650 xeon cpu
<aadem> thank you so much!
<erUSUL> bazhang: tst tst ... people at #bash hate that guide ;P
<Gnea> Bushman: does the dongle lose power when the laptop is plugged into the wall?
<Bushman> ikonia: could you please stop using word vendor?
<spow> !abs > spow
<ubottu> spow, please see my private message
<phimic> which image i should use i386 or amd64?
<ikonia> Bushman: no, as it's the correct word
<bazhang> !rute > aadem
<ubottu> aadem, please see my private message
<bazhang> erUSUL, :)
<freakynl> !abs > freakynl
<ubottu> freakynl, please see my private message
<ikonia> Bushman: contact the vendor, ask them about Linux support and if there is any what are the requirements
<Bushman> ikonia: use a synonym please
<trans> oh got it, we can go offline but not invisible
<Gnea> Bushman: also, it would be to your advantage not to talk back to ikonia
<bazhang> Bushman, seller
<trans> I was confused
<ikonia> Bushman: no, it's the correct word
<Bushman> well the seller is a mall
<Gnea> Bushman: in the industry, the term 'vendor' is spot-on correct.
<Bushman> they know nothing
<Loki^> my tty1-6 are not starting anymore, can anyone help me?
<ikonia> Bushman: the vendor is the company that makes the device
<Bushman> ahh, so it's the manufacturer
<bazhang> Bushman, vendor is who makes it and then sells it
<Gnea> Bushman: the vendor is the company that makes and, thus, SELLS the device. the term is correct.
<Bushman> i've asked that 10 minutes ago
<Gnea> Bushman: if a place manufactures a device and doesn't see a penny for it, how would they be a vendor then?
<ikonia> Bushman: ok, so wait until the vendor responds with details
<Pici> Lets get back on topic.
<Gnea> Bushman: enough of your off-topicness, does the dongle lose power when the laptop is plugged into the wall?
<trans> thanks guys for the help
<trans> bye everybody, have a nice day all
<Bushman> ok, so the "vendor" is Esperanza, model is EM117. On the box it says it's designed for Windows and Mac
<Bushman> says nothing about linux but
<ikonia> Bushman: contact the vendor and ASK about Linux support
<Gnea> Bushman: I don't care, answer my question please.
<Bushman> it also says it's PnP and requires no driver
<ikonia> Bushman: contact the vendor and ASK about Linux support
<Gnea> Bushman: just answer the question.
<Bushman> give me a minute
<me4oslav> good afternoon
<Loki^> my tty1-6 are not starting anymore, can anyone help me?
<Gnea> Loki^: how have you determined that they are not starting?
<russjr08> Hey guys, how do I install the Unity Global thing in Ubuntu 10.10?
<me4oslav> sudo apt-get install appmenu
<Loki^> Gnea i pressed strg + alt + f1-6 and theres only a blinking coursor... plus i used this command, forgot wich, to see if tty's are loaded, and its only tty7
<Gnea> Loki^: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Loki^> Gnea 10.10
<Gnea> Loki^: and when did they start going away?
<russjr08> me4oslav, it says Unable to find the package "appmenu"
<Loki^> Gnea im pretty sure it was after an automatic update
<Gnea> Loki^: did you reboot?
<Loki^> Gnea plenty times
<pksadiq> !find appmenu
<ubottu> Found: indicator-applet-appmenu, appmenu-gtk, indicator-appmenu, indicator-appmenu-tools
<russjr08> I'm going to try indicator-appmenu
<Loki^> Gnea since my tty's arent working anymore, my power govenor to control cpu frequency at startup doesnt work anymore either
<kamalesh1> Hey, how can i set a "slideshow as wallpaper"  ? Like the image will change every day or something.. ( Ubuntu 10.10)
<Gnea> Loki^: alright, if you type in a terminal:  ls /etc/init/tty*  how many results occur?
<raven> any tool to view logfiles?
<schnuffle> Gnea: check for /etc/init/tty[1-7].conf
<Loki^> Gnea even with sysfsutils nothing happens, its always on ondemand, never on powersave
<Gnea> schnuffle: no, really?
<Bushman> ikonia: the mouse IS linux compatible. The dongle also IS linux compatible. what now?
<Loki^> > ls /etc/init/tty*
<Loki^> /etc/init/tty1.conf  /etc/init/tty3.conf  /etc/init/tty5.conf
<Loki^> /etc/init/tty2.conf  /etc/init/tty4.conf  /etc/init/tty6.conf
<schnuffle> raven: you can use tail -f /logfilr
<anonboots> Bushman, is it wireless?
<raven> schnuffle, i mean something with highlighting
<anonboots> I wasnt paying attention to you before.
<kamalesh1>  Hey, how can i set a "slideshow as wallpaper"  ? Like the image will change every day or something.. ( Ubuntu 10.10)
<leftist> i thought that libre was replacing open-office in future releases?
<Guest87081> schnuffle,  thers a tool built in called log file viewer..u will find it in the system>administration menu
<Loki^> seems alright Gnea
<Bushman> anonboots: bluetooth
<anant> @kamlesh1 i prefer webilder for this job
<Gnea> Bushman: doesn't matter, is the laptop plugged into the WALL when the dongle dies?
<anonboots> It most likely will not work.
<Guest87081> u tool
<Bushman> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> Loki^: one sec
<anonboots> Just return your items and use USB.
<Gnea> Bushman: and does the dongle die when you plug it into another computer?
<kamalesh1> anant:  hm, but ubuntu has that feature by default, it has a few sets
<sacarlson> kamalesh1: I found this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/25549/how-to-create-a-wallpaper-slideshow-in-ubuntu/
<kamalesh1> anant: I just want to know how to add new sets
<anonboots> It is Windoes and Mac compatable. It isnt linux. Already went down that road.
<kamalesh1> sacarlson: Thanks, checking :)
<paradigmflow> sorry lads, can't get zoom to work, both enhanced or normal :$
<Bushman> anonboots: it does works. just dies for unknown reason in random intervals. sometimes 10 seconds sometimes 10 minutes
<anonboots> Yes. Exactly.
<anonboots> As I said, I already went down that road.
<anonboots> Return it, and get USB compatable mouse and keyboard and such.
<Bushman> and i don't see how a remote device could kill dongle that works with other devices like mobile phone, headsets atc
<Bushman> *etc
<anonboots> Its the nature of the beast.
<Gnea> Bushman: why can't you answer the question?
<anonboots> Its just not lunix compatable.
<anonboots> Ive already been down that road.
<alle> hi everyone
<Bushman> Gnea: only in ubuntu
<Bushman> so yes
<Bushman> i've tested it in other ubuntu of my friend
<alle> i want some help on ubuntu installation issues
<Bushman> does not happen in windows XP nor in Windows Mobile 6.0
<bazhang> alle, then ask
<anonboots> Thats because the hardware was developed for those OS systems.
<Gnea> Bushman: perhaps you could furnish some relevent usb information from the lsusb command
<anonboots> It was not developed for Ubuntu. While it may SORT OF work, it wont work all the time.
<Gnea> Loki^: still looking...
<anonboots> I had the same issue.
<alle> i installed ubuntu 10.04 everything went like a charm during installation but at the end after completing installation when i press reset button of last dialogue window. cd ejected and a lot of errors was appeared and system halted there. i pressed ctrl+c after waiting almost 30min and it continued the reset process.
<alle> i encounter no errors during booting. but a lot of files are missing.
<alle> i tried re-installing 5 to 6 times but no luck. always same results.
<ChaosR> hello, currently, every reboot my theme reverts to the default gnome theme (raleigh, and gnome icons), until I reset the theme back in appearance, logout and login, and repeat that a few times. Does anybody know why and how to get rid of it?
<icarus-c> alle: did you check the CD prior to installation?
<bazhang> alle, did you ever successfully startup after installation?
<kamalesh1> alle: why dont you just install 10.10 now  ? :)
<compdoc> alle, is it running at all right now?
<Loki^> Gnea i googled myself alot, else i wouldnt be here.. but the only solution i found was to install a framebuffer, but i just want to have it like it was... i dont need the risk that my computer might not start up anymore
<Gnea> Loki^: a framebuffer? what video card do you have?
<alle> yes os is working fine other then that
<Bushman> anonboots: the hardware is designed according to USB 2.0 and Bluetooth standards. also the mouse works as standard HID
<Bushman> i see no reaso why it would die because of hardware
<alle> i downloaded iso twice
<anonboots> Bushman: I understand that. However, our distro isnt completely there yet, and some things just will not work.
<xangua> !md5 | alle
<ubottu> alle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> alle, md5 the iso? burn slowly? do the disk integrity check?
<anonboots> Ive already researched your problem, and ultimately returned my hardware to the store and purchased hardware that will work.
<Bushman> Gnea: any information you may wish is here: http://www.bushman.pl/attachments/enviroment.txt
<Bushman> Gnea: including lsusb
<rigved> elnur: hey. you can also try out LFS (Linux From Scratch). it teaches how to buid a Linux system from the ground up.
<alle> i verify it now
<Loki^> Gnea ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430
<bazhang> alle, be sure to do all 3 steps
<Bushman> anonboots: i installed LTS as it was suppose to be stable
<Loki^> Gnea i use proprietary driver from ati homepage
<bazhang> Bushman, its not ubuntu's issue
<anonboots> It is stable. VERY stable, Bushman.
<alle> which three steps bazhang
<anonboots> Its just not compatable with EVERYTHING on the planet.
<aeon-ltd> Bushman: relative to the normal releases though, keep thtat in mind
<bazhang> alle, md5 the iso, burn slowly, do disk integrity check
<alle> brun slowly?
<anonboots> In future releases, you may find your hardware to work just fine.
<elnur> rigved, it's a book, right?
<bazhang> alle, burn the iso to cd at low speed
<Bushman> anonboots: but it IS compatible with standard HID devices?
<Bushman> like USB mouses and keyboards?
<anonboots> But as of right now, in my experiences and from what I have tried, that hardware wont work correctly.
<rigved> elnur: yes
<sacarlson> alle: maybe it's a media problem,  if you can you should try install iso direct hard disk with a  grub2 entry http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<alle> ya i did it slow speed
<Gnea> Loki^: ah okay, that could be the problem.... did you just download and install the driver from ati's page or did you follow the ubuntu-method of installing it?
<pksadiq> alle: or try to boot from CD and install to a usb drive and then boot from USB
<elnur> rigved, good idea. thanks. i'll take a look at it. :)
<leftist> yes jrib t hat fixed it :).
<rigved> elnur: :)
<leftist> thanks have to reboot brb
<Bushman> anonboots: "that hardware" ?
<Wipster_> ahha found my problem there is a bug in e2fsprogs 1.41.12 included on the 10.10 livecd which prevents me from repairing my ext4 boot partition, how can I pull a recent one and can this be flagged as an urgent apt-get update? 99% of people who encounter this will just reformat
<bazhang> alle, then once the iso md5 is done, do again, and do disk integrity check once it has booted into cd
<anonboots> Bushman: I have never had any issue with using a standard USB keyboard or mouse with any of the LTS Ubuntu releases.
<anonboots> I have, however, ALWAYS had issues with random stopping and then working of bluetooth and wireless based keyboards and mice.
<Gnea> Bushman: and you say that you never found any relevent information on this via google?
<erUSUL> Wipster_: use an older livecd?
<Bushman> Gnea: no?
<Bushman> i didn't.
<Bushman> that's all MY info
<Bushman> i collected it
<pksadiq> how to fix a USB flash drive messed up using cat /dev/null > /dev/sdc   :( my pendrive dead
<Bushman> from my system
<Bushman> pksadiq: tried gparted?
<pksadiq> Bushman: not working
<Gnea> Bushman: perhaps it's time you started utilizing that service
<Bushman> pksadiq: fdisk?
<Bushman> Gnea: "that service" ?
<REKLAM> http://apps.facebook.com/publicim/
<bazhang> REKLAM, thats offtopic dont paste here
<sacarlson> pksadiq: can't you just use gparted and delete all partitions and reformat it?
<Bushman> bazhang: "reklama" means "advertisement"
<pksadiq> Bushman: e2fsck shows some error, and parted allows me to format but I could not mount
<compdoc> alle, open system>administration>disk utility
<REKLAM> apps.facebook.com/publicim/
<Wipster_> erUSUL, where can I grab an older one?
<Gnea> Loki^: can you pastebin the output of the /var/log/syslog file please?
<alle> compdoc i m on windows rite now but you tell what to do
<pksadiq> Bushman: and too I think there is some problem with firmware, do you know how to burn firmware to device in linux if I get the bin file?
<erUSUL> Wipster_: ubuntu.com ? you can try with a rescue livecd like sysrescuecd or gparted livecd ( they are a smaller dwonload and to run fsck they are enough )
<Bushman> pksadiq: gparted does not work or it can't handle the pendrive?
<compdoc> alle, is windows on the same PC?
<alle> md5 matched of my iso.
<alle> yes but different drive
<icarus-c> alle: try runnign disk integrity check
<pksadiq> Bushman: I mean I need to rewrite the firmware
<Bushman> Gnea: what did you mean by "start using that service" ?
<Gnea> Bushman: are you on 32bit or 64it?
<compdoc> cool. d/l hd tune from cnet.com
<alle> how?
<icarus-c> alle: that should be in live cd boot menu if i remmeber correctly
<Bushman> pksadiq: what's the device?
<alle> 32bit
<Gnea> Bushman: irrelevent at this point.
<Loki^> Gnea done
<pksadiq> Bushman: usb pendrive
<Gnea> Loki^: url?
<Bushman> pksadiq: MP4 by chance?
<Gnea> Loki^: url in the channel, please
<compdoc> alle, download 'hd tune' from cnet.com
<Loki^> Gnea query
<Wipster_> erUSUL, thanks
<Gnea> Loki^: no, in the channel, please.
<Bushman> Gnea: i'm on 32 bit
<Loki^> Gnea http://pastebin.com/fk5BxMPB
<ikonia> Bushman: where did you get the inforamtion that the mouse and dongle are linux compatible
<pksadiq> Bushman: no, simply a pendrive, I just need a tool to burn firmware
<Bushman> ikonia: from the vendor's service department
<Bushman> by phone
<z41d4> hello.. i have a question about alsa. my mic works fine, is an usb mic. however, when I restart my computer the input devices changes to de front mic. how do I prevent that and keep my usb as default mic?
<ikonia> Bushman: really, they just told me they offer no linux support or compatability
<sacarlson> pksadiq: I had some counterfit usb pendrive (kingstone) that I had to do a low level config on to get them to partly work, it  only ran in windows
<Bushman> in that case they lied to one of us
<ikonia> Bushman: that's why I took so long responding, I was on the phone
<alle> icarrus: live cd boot menu?
<pksadiq> sacarlson: never a tool for linux ? :(
<ikonia> Bushman: what where their support requirements
<ikonia> Bushman: remember, I said if they said it was compatible, what where the requirements,
<Gnea> Loki^: this looks odd: Feb  4 15:36:01 marvin kernel: [   26.093209] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf7 on isa0060/serio0).
<Cthulhuistka> please, give me a link for russian chat
<pksadiq> sacarlson: that is where the only , I'm imposed to use windows
<sacarlson> pksadiq: it was direct form the chip maker, they didn't have one for linux at that time
<bazhang> Cthulhuistka, #ubuntu-ru
<Gnea> Bushman: or they just didn't understand what you were asking for
<alle> compdoc: ok downloaded hd tune
<Bushman> ikonia: bluetooth 1.0 compatible reciver
<sacarlson> pksadiq: I'm not saying that is your case,  do you even know what chips are in it?  lsusb?
<ikonia> Bushman: no, that's not a Linux requirement
<Loki^> Gnea i dont know sorry
<ikonia> Bushman: what is the Linux requirement
<Gnea> Loki^: are you on a laptop?
<Bushman> ikonia: are you trying to prove i'm wrong?
<Loki^> Gnea yes
<Gnea> Bushman: stop that.
<paytam> hey,is there any body who uses LXDE?
<ikonia> Bushman: , no I'm asking you what the requirements are, as I told you to get
<Bushman> i'm wrong. now help me to solve the problem.
<Gnea> !attitude | Bushman
<ubottu> Bushman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Bushman: you're wrong? wrong about what
<bazhang> paytam, whats the question
<Gnea> Bushman: do NOT demand help.
<paytam> @ bazhang: I can't chan my agekeyboard layout,however I install my languge
<bazhang> paytam, using lxde and openbox? there are some other packages to install to help you configure that
<compdoc> alle, install it too
<Bushman> Gnea: right now i fee like i'm beaging for help
<compdoc> and run it
<Bushman> on my kneed
<elnur> Why do ec2 kernels in ubuntu 10.04 have later versions than in ubuntu 10.10?
<Bushman> *knees
<alle> how can i perform cd intrigity check
<bazhang> paytam, apt-cache search lxde to turn them up
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | alle
<ubottu> alle: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> alle, once you have booted
<Bushman> i can provide video feed of me beaging on my kneed if needed
<paytam> bazhang, no just install lubuntu
<alle> on window or nix?
<Gnea> Bushman: and that is the incorrect way to do it.
<Bushman> *knees
<ikonia> Bushman: did the vendor say there is Linux support, yes or no
<ikonia> Bushman: just yes or no answer only please
<alle> ya bazhang
<Bushman> ikonia: yes
<Gnea> Bushman: kindly read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166376&page=2
<compdoc> alle, run hd tune in windows
<ikonia> Bushman: right, what are the linux requirements (I asked you to get them)
<alle> done compdoc
<Gnea> Bushman: there are, of course, more pages than just that
<spow> I still need help with my driver please : I need to replace the tty of the uart_state (serial_core.h) by an up-to-date other vriable but I don't know which
<kuuh> wenn ich das xfs dateisystem auf maximalegröße vergrößern will, muss ich dann außer xfs_growfs $mountpoint noch was machen?
<tzang> is there any really good tutorials that you know of for installing dhcp service on my server?
<aeon-ltd> !de | kuuh
<ubottu> kuuh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Bushman> Gnea: but i don't have problems installing it? o_O
<ikonia> Bushman: right, what are the linux requirements (I asked you to get them)
<kuuh> aeon-ltd, sorry.. did realize it the mokment i hit enter
<aeon-ltd> kuuh: ok
<Gnea> Bushman: stop complaining and read the page, please.
<kuuh> i was kinda sure i was at .de
<Bushman> it is detected out of the boks and works like a charm with my mobile phone and headeset
<Bushman> *box
<alle> max 55.9 min 38.2
<compdoc> alle, cool. select the drive you try to install ubuntu on, and the click the Health tab. Look for Reallocated Sector Count. In the Data column, is the number greater than zero?
<paytam> bazhang: no I just install lubuntu distro
<ikonia> Bushman: what are the Linux requriements from the Vendor
<Gnea> Bushman: yes, you said that many times, once was enough. now move on.
<bazhang> paytam, let me check the names of those packages
<kuuh> nonetheless.. i want to grow my xfs filesystem to the maximum size, does a xfs_growfs $mountpoint do the trick or do I have to do something else
<Loki^> Gnea i will restart my computer now, i'll tell you once im back
<Bushman> ikonia: there are no requirements, even for windows or mac
<Gnea> Loki^: okay
<ikonia> Bushman: there are requirements for Linux, please ask for them
<Bushman> a bluetooth 1.0 support is required
<alle> 20 there
<researcher1> I ant install Ubuntu 10.10 on my system which previosly had the same OS but after installing wiondows its not permitting installation
<ikonia> Bushman: that is not a requirement for Linux, ask for the Linux requirements
<compdoc> alle, thats bad. how about your other drives?
<Gnea> Bushman: you're wasting time now, you should take the time to read that thread.
<pksadiq> Bushman: paste the line in lsusb here , that says about your USB dongle
<alle> 0 on that
<compdoc> good
<bazhang> lxde-settings-daemon paytam is that installed?
<alle> what does that mean?
<compdoc> alle, that drive with 20 bad sectors is dying
<elnur> I use xen VDS hosting. Initially they've installed me ubuntu server 10.04 adapted for xen. I was getting upgrades to my ec2 kernels. But then 10.10 came out and I did dist upgrade. After that my ec2 kernel is not getting upgrades. Why is that so?
<Bushman> ikonia: what do you want to hear? "kernel blah blah blah, 4gb of RAM and 10gb of HDD" ?
<Bushman> the does not know
<Bushman> *the guy does not know
<ikonia> Bushman: a minimum / maximum kernel version would be a good start, yes. What the kernel module is
<ikonia> Bushman: then there is no Linux support, they have to be able to provide the requirements
<elnur> 10.04 has more updated versions of ec2 kernels (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ec2+linux&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all) than 10.10 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&searchon=names&keywords=ec2%20linux) Is there any logical reason behind this?
<Bushman> ikonia: i just felt it. you were trying to prove it won't work insted of trying to find the solution
<paytam> bazhang: no,was not install. I should install that package?
<ikonia> Bushman: no, I'm trying to get the information as I've been asking you for 20 minutes
<Bushman> ikonia: well. i'm very gratefull to you for doing that. thank you.
<bazhang> paytam, yes
<alle> thanx compdoc
<Bushman> ikonia: i don't have and will never have those informations
<pksadiq> Bushman: paste the one line in lsusb here , that says about your USB dongle
<compdoc> alle, I would normally also run memtest86+ on a computer that I'm installing an OS on, but reallocated sectors is certainly a bad sign
<Loki^> Gnea im back
<Bushman> pksadiq: 10 seconds
<Gnea> Loki^: what's the verdict?
<bazhang> openbox-xdgmenu paytam is this installed also?
<Loki^> Gnea i dont know what verdict is
<ikonia> Bushman: then ask the vendor for that information
<alle> ok i'll perform that 2
<cv-fs609> hi
<Gnea> Loki^: er, is the problem still there?
<mne> Hi. On lucid I can't get my microphone to work under pulseaudio (and for that reason it does not work with skype either). Can you help ? The microphone works with alsa. I can record with arecord or audacity
<Bushman> Bus 002 Device 043: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<Loki^> Gnea yes
<cakirturk> hi
<cakirturk> hi all
<cakirturk> selamlar :p
<Bushman> pksadiq: is that it?
<Gnea> Loki^: what is the output of this:  ps axf | grep upstart
<paytam> bazhang: no, neither this or that
<Bushman> ikonia: they don't have it either
<pksadiq> Bushman: k, that's it
<ikonia> Bushman: if they support linux, they do
<mike> mike_
<Loki^> Gnea i installed a framebuffer now it says error inserting uvesafb in tty1 but after that its still the blinking coursor.... i thought uvesafb was by default in kernel
<Bushman> ok, the guy lied to me. it has no linux support. why does it work?
<Bushman> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Bushman: what ?
<lee__> how do i make gnome-panel transparent? when i set the background it doesn't make the icon or menu areas transparent.
<Loki^> Gnea: > ps axf | grep upstart
<Loki^>   366 ?        S      0:00 upstart-udev-bridge --daemon
<Loki^>  1945 pts/0    S+     0:00              |               \_ grep --color=auto upstart
<Bushman> and why does it crashes in random moments
<elnur> mne, if it works with alsa, why don't you use alsa with skype?
<ikonia> Bushman: you said the vendor says the device is linux compatible, they must know what the requirments are
<ikonia> Bushman: the guy lied to you ? I doubt that,
<ikonia> Bushman: get the information from the vendor
<researcher1> how can voice chat be enabled in Empathy?
<Bushman> i told you alredy, the don't know. the guy on the phone says he does not know
<researcher1> ?join #empathy
<Gnea> Loki^: okay, might want to remove the framebuffer for now
<pksadiq> Bushman: search for "0a12:0001" and select the linux Bluetooth HOW TO and check if it does help you
<pksadiq> Bushman: hope better to google
<Loki^> Gnea ok
<xangua> researcher1: better try gnome's irc network
<researcher1> xangua: will it permit my yahoo id to work?
<xangua> ¿¿
<mne> elnur, skype doesn't give me a choice. The only playback or recoding devices I can choose is "pulse"
<Bushman> pksadiq: will look into that. gime a minute or ten
<Gnea> Bushman: what is the phone # of the vendor that you called? how long ago did you call?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1166376.html Bushman try what is suggested here
<sacarlson> Bushman: look like they supported that for some time https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<elnur> mne, i don't know whether this will solve your problem, but i have installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic(-pae) package back when i had some problems with microphone or sound from front panel. you might try it
<Gnea> bazhang: that's the URL I gave him originally
<lee__> nvm.. found it   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI4mpNvCu9o
<bazhang> Gnea, sorry I missed that, I was on forums :)
<elnur> mne, my microphone works nice with skype
<mne> elnur, I'm on lucid, thus I guess this would be something like linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-... for me ?
<elnur> mne, i mean, if you're using lucid, there should be a package for your version
<Gnea> bazhang: haha that's okay, you're obviously not the only one that missed it ;)
<bazhang> Gnea, true :)
<elnur> mne, try searching with "linux alsa backports" and see what options you have
<sacarlson> mne: seems skype will support alsa if it can't find pulse,  I have seen instrutions on how do disable pulse if needed to try it
<mne> elnur, yep. found it
<Loki^> Gnea i will restart again to see if its disabled
<Gnea> Loki^: k
<spow> what could go wrong if I replace a header in usr/src/linux-headers/include/linux by an older version of it ?
<mne> sacarlson, but just for skype I do not want to uninstall pulseaudio or something
<sacarlson> mne: no it had to be disabled for the entire session,  or untill you reinstalled pulse
<elnur> mne, looking at my skype audio settings, i see that everything is set to pulseaudio. but it works. after installing that package and rebooting your system, check system audio settings — there will be more options
<rigved> spow: of course you need to make sure that the new code of the header file that you replaced is not used anywhere
<mne> sacarlson, hmm. what about temporarily disabling pulseaudio ? AFAIK there was something like pa-suspender ?
<Bushman> pksadiq: i've looked into the HOWTO and they made the example based on exactly the same BT dongle as mine. i take that as "compatible with linux".
<mne> elnur, cool, I'll try it
<paytam> bazhang, I've installed both the packages, but nothing happened,what should I do now?
<Loki^> Gnea framebuffer successfully disabled again, still no tty
<Bushman> Gnea: do you speak polish?
<bazhang> Bushman, I just gave you a link
<sacarlson> mne: I"m not even sure pulse is your problem,  did you exast all other posible things?
<Gnea> !pl | Bushman
<ubottu> Bushman: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Bushman> bazhang: sorry, let me read the back log
<Gnea> Bushman: No.
<spow> rigved it's the serial_core.h, I suppose it's not used much
<bazhang> Bushman, the same link that Gnea gave you. please go through it and do what it suggests
<spow> I need to replace the C file also I guess ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1166376.html Bushman
<elnur> How to check whether my system uses pulseaudio or alsa for sound workings?
<pksadiq> Bushman: and so I think the problem is specific to your dongle, or your computer, everywhere it says it works, isn't it ?
<bazhang> pksadiq, the problem is he's not listening to our suggested fixes
<Bushman> Gnea: dude, you'r asking me for the phone number, but it's a polish number
<PCdoc> when i try to load game flightgear, my system freezes
<rigved> spow: just make sure that it is really not used on your system.
<bazhang> Bushman, I just gave you the link again
<Bushman> i'm not asking you to speak polish with me
<mne> sacarlson, well, there are hundrets of things that could be the cause :P But ALSA is working, so I guess it must be a pulseaudio thing. The pulseaudio tools show the microphone input, but it's just silent all the time although it's not silent with ALSA
<Bushman> bazhang: wait please
<Bushman> need to read it first
<Gnea> Bushman: why are you assuming that? I just asked what their phone # is. why can't you just give it to me?
<paytam> bazhang: I've installed both the packages but nothing happened
<Gnea> Bushman: maybe it's because you don't really have it?
<mne> sacarlson, it would be so much easier if I could just switch to "ALSA" in skype.
<juk> i love that guys voice at magnatune, 'if tired to hear my voice...'
<pksadiq> bazhang: might be he does, who knows ;)
<setuid> I've got gdm-2.20 installed, and it refuses to start up X... with this error:
<Bushman> http://www.esperanza.pl/kontakt.php
<setuid> gdm/:0.log:GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt8
<Bushman> Gnea: here
<setuid> Any idea how to fix it?
<bazhang> Bushman, please go through that link and try what is suggested there
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have an iPhone synchronizer?
<sanmugam> bazhang: Hi, not yet i get a good application for video casting
<Bushman> bazhang: yes, just wait please
<setuid> Kartagis, funambol
<Gnea> Bushman: thank you.
<sanmugam> bazhang: Wink is also doesn't satisfies my need.
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Loki^> Gnea i disabled the framebuffer now, still no tty.. should i give up?
<Kartagis> setuid can't be located
<bazhang> sanmugam, no idea then sorry, the ones listed in !screencast work very well for me.
<blue112> Hi here.
<setuid> Kartagis, http://www.google.com/search?q=funambol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&lr=lang_en
<ikonia> Bushman: please get me the phone number to verify it's the same one I called
<sanmugam> bazhang: what is that?
<purplefool> my mouse just died and i am trying to install a saitek m100v mouse but cannot find a driver for ubuntu and only a couple things work on it.  any ideas?
<bazhang> !screencast | sanmugam these
<ubottu> sanmugam these: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<blue112> When I turn on my ubuntu, it seems to have problem with a my TV card... It shows me a list of card prefixed with a number on a green screen, and it seems that I can't do anything... Can someone help ?
<PCdoc> I get an error when I do ...
<PCdoc>  glxinfo | grep direct
<PCdoc> direct rendering: Yes
<PCdoc> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<PCdoc>   Major opcode of failed request:  138 (XFree86-DRI)
<PCdoc>   Minor opcode of failed request:  9 ()
<FloodBot2> PCdoc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bushman> ikonia: i already did. it's on the page i gave URL to
<ikonia> Bushman: I didn't see it, please put the page in here
<ikonia> sorry, the number in here
<Doonz> is there a built in network scanner in ubuntu through the cli
<sanmugam> ubottu: ya but i need an application which having a feature of highliting the cursors, zooming particular area while recording like these...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> Loki^: no, did you follow the method for installing the driver here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Doonz> trying to trck down what static ip i assigned to my slingbox
<Loki^> Gnea when i use "sudo start tty1" it works again, so something is wrong with the start up of tty's.. that would explain why my cpu control govenor doesnt start up too, somethings wrong with startup
<MrUnagi> anyone know how to keep curl from overwriting files, and appending the filename instead?
<PCdoc> any help with the  error i get ?
<sanmugam> ubottu: gtk-recordmydesktop,xvidcamp,wink is a basic application.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loki^> Gnea my driver is perfectly installed, direct rendering is working, 3d games work perfectly
<Gnea> Loki^: right, it's not lining up correctly, I'm wondering if the method you used to install the ATI driver wasn't in line with that
<juk> Doonz: assigned to what?
<Bushman> Inc`: Tel: 22 721 35 71 wew. 10
<Doonz> my slingbox
<Bushman> argh...
<Gnea> Loki^: I understand that, but now other things are broken when they shouldn't be
<PCdoc> can anyone read me?
<Bushman> ikonia: Tel: 22 721 35 71 wew. 10
<ikonia> thanks
<sacarlson> mne: I've never seen anyone use this but this looks easy enuf http://jechem.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<Loki^> Gnea i didnt change anything with my graphics driver, and it worked before with tty
<Doonz> i use angry ip scnnaer in windows but im not home and need to do it through my ssh
<bazhang> Bushman, still waiting
<Doonz> would there be a way to do it using ping
<juk> Doonz: i meant what a hell is slingbox
<Gnea> Loki^: right, but you did a system upgrade - if you installed the driver using a non-ubuntu method, then the driver is going to cause problems when system upgrades occur
<aja> #openmrs
<Doonz> juk it streams my digital cable over the internet
<noobster> good mourning all.
<sanmugam> ubottu: ?
<noobster> :0)
<bazhang> sanmugam, ubottu is a bot
<Gnea> Loki^: if the driver was installed using the ubuntu method, then this error would not occur
<blue112> How can I show grub at startup ?
<paytam> bazhang: I've install both the packages,Nothing happened
<juk> Doonz: that sounds like english
<Loki^> Gnea oh ok, anyway i did it exactly like posted in your link, i actually used that link before to install it
<Gnea> Loki^: so what I'm asking you is, to go through and read that page and confirm that it's the method you used or not. if not, please let me know so we can fix it.
<bazhang> paytam, not sure then sorry
<xangua> blue112: keep Shift key pressed when you boot
<Loki^> i made ubuntu .deb packets from the official driver and installed them like explained @ Gnea
<Gnea> Loki^: alright
<blue112> xangua, it does not show grub menu...
<lee__> dany tilda users?
<blue112> I've just tried;
<sanmugam> bazhang: sorry i cant understand
<Gnea> Loki^: try this: follow those directions again, make a new package, and install that
<noobster> I woke up today and our server has an error I have never seen before. I get a ureadahead-other terminated with status 4.. Never have I seen this error. I am using ubuntu server 10.04.1LTS
<sacarlson> blue112: did you install with wubi installer from windows?
<Loki^> Gnea ok i will
<noobster> please help
<blue112> sacarlson, no.
<blue112> it's a clean single boot ubuntu.
<Bushman> bazhang: i'm sorry. i don't see any sugestion helping me out here
<blue112> I've updated my kernel and now it's not booting anymore, I'd like to restore old kernel, so I should access to grub.
<Bushman> bazhang: this guy seemed to have some problem with the dongle from mechanical side and also missing bt icon in tray
<sacarlson> blue112: well there is a package startup-manager that will let you make the delay longer and enable text at boot and more
<bazhang> Bushman, you need to read more carefully then
<Bushman> bazhang: i don't have such problems. it works out of the box. it is PnP detected and installed by ubuntu
<blue112> sacarlson, actually I can't boot, so I'm not able to install it
<chrislustic> hi all
<Bushman> just dies when paired with BT mouse and used for some times
<gribouille> hi
<xangua> blue112: tried what i said¿
<Bushman> bazhang: i will read it more then.
<appleseed> After RAM and GFX upgrade, I installed FGLRX on lucid, at end of install I am stuck at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-24-generic", when I sudo dpkg --configure -a, it gets stuck at exactly the same point, so I am unable to reinstall even initramfs-tools to fix the problem, please any ideas?
<PCdoc> I have this error when i run glxinfo | grep direct http://pastebin.com/aYj0PQ1m
<PCdoc> plz help
<chrislustic> when I go to update ubuntu 10.10.   it says.. waiting for "jockey-backend" to exit
<blue112> xangua, already say, it doesn't work.
<chrislustic> it just waits forever
<sacarlson> blue112: well then you will need to boot from another media like cd or usb or other and reload grub2 mbr
<chrislustic> and I cant update any other way it see,s.
<Loki^> Gnea should i overwrite it or delete the old driver first?
<juk> Doonz: ping is to check if machine is up and willing to play
<blue112> sacarlson, I have grub, but Ubuntu kind of kernel panic on boot... It's not a grub related problem.
<Gnea> Loki^: pick one and see what happens
<paytam> is there any one who uses the LXDE?
<sanmugam> Well in which channel i can get more details of screen casting application?
<juk> paytam: probably in #lxde
<gribouille> before upgrading kde, when I plugged my external HD, it was mounted under /media/disk. know, it is mounted under /media/<UUID>. what does that mean ?
<sacarlson> blue112: if you can't hold the shift key to get to the grub2 menu then I'm not sure what else you can do
<PCdoc> lol .. who is helping whom ??? my questions remain unanswered
<lee__> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<paytam> juk: I can not change the keyboard layout
<PCdoc> I have this error when i run glxinfo | grep direct http://pastebin.com/aYj0PQ1m
<codemagician> is there a way to grab a window-shot (not the whole screen just the current window in focus) ?
<blue112> Sounds boring... Why did this kernel upgrade...
<codemagician> PrntScrn grabs the whole screen
<juk> paytam: im sorry?
<sacarlson> blue112: because you let it,  I feel if it's not broke don't fix it.  I never upgrade unless needed
<ZykoticK9> codemagician, Application / Accessories / Take Screenshot - "Grub the current window"
 * PCdoc *yawns*
<Bushman> bazhang: it's a long thread. is there anything in particular you are trying to gain my attention to?
<blue112> sacarlson, I've just applied "security upgrade"
<Bushman> s/gain/draw
<blue112> It's not supposed to crash my whole computer
<setuid> Can someone help me with this? WARNING: gdm_server_spawn: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt8
<paytam> juk: I can not change the keyboard layout
<juk> paytam: omg i didn't touch
<sacarlson> blue112: normaly if a kernel is added and it breaks something you can just set the old kernel to boot from grub2 the way it was
<Bushman> bazhang: they have issues that i'm not experiencing. besides they were using U8.xx
<blue112> sacarlson, but I can't access grub
<cylob> if i want a dualboot system with windows and ubuntu, which os do i have to install first?
<sacarlson> blue112: you can from a cd or usb
<juk> paytam: i didn't touch you keyboard
<ZykoticK9> cylob, windows!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877 paytam please have a read
<me4oslav> cylob windows first
<blue112> sacarlson, it's booting on the ubuntu livecd... What should I do next ? grub-install ?
<cylob> ok, gotcha. im assuming its easy from there then.
<cylob> the ubuntu installer will ask if i want to do a dualboot thing?
<me4oslav> mhm not hard at all,just install ubuntu boot at the main ahrd drive
<me4oslav> hard* dive
<ZykoticK9> cylob, the installer calls it "install along side" or something similar ya
<cylob> well i only have 1 hard drive
<cylob> cool. thanks.
<timmillwood> Anyone use a software Raid 1? is it worth it?
<PCdoc> can i expect a help here ?
<bazhang> PCdoc, with what
<PCdoc> I have this error when i run glxinfo | grep direct http://pastebin.com/aYj0PQ1m
<Loki^> Gnea btw how is it possible that the graphic driver can disable the startup of tty and other programs like my cpu govenor?
<bazhang> PCdoc, for compiz?
<Bushman> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> Bushman, yes?
<Gnea> Loki^: I'm not sure, I use nvidia and intel, not ati
<Bushman> bazhang: just making sure you got my messages?
<PCdoc> bazhang: includes compiz ... using openchrome driver for my via K8M800-CE chipset
<blaa> What is the right way to prevent mysql starting with the system?
<bazhang> Bushman, sorry I've been a bit busy, that device has been around an d in use since Hardy at least, I'd recheck the steps you taken to get it working; many have reported success.
<PCdoc> actually, i was tryin to configure xorg.conf so that i can play flightgear game using ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> blue112:  you might try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/562593/
<Gnea> blaa: sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<Loki^> Gnea i meant in general, shouldnt that be impossible? :/
<Gnea> Loki^: like I said, I've never had this problem
<blaa> Gnea this will keep the mysql start script if I want to start mysql manually?
<Bushman> bazhang: ok, re-checking: insert dongle into USB port - checked!
<Bushman> done.
<Gnea> blaa: correct.
<bazhang> PCdoc, what driver do you have for that card? I'm not sure that it does 3D or is supported for 3D very well
<blaa> Gnea thank you =)
<Gnea> blaa: cheers :)
<Bushman> bazhang: all i did was to plug it in
<PCdoc> bazhang: m using openchrome rite now
<me4oslav> openchrome? chromium right?
<PCdoc> bazhang: but m able to play openarena game smoothly, and can see 3D objects in that game
<bazhang> Bushman, no idea then; there are a ton of posts on the forums to get it working. one of which I provided to you. just pluggin it in is not a sufficient checklist fyi
<Bushman> bazhang: the dongle itself is operatinal and does not dies on it's own or while connected to mobiles phone and serving as an internet link
<Bushman> bazhang: but it DOES WORK!!!
<blue112> sacarlson, how can I force it to show menu at boot time ?
<Bushman> i'm saying that from the start
<precubcr> please i need help how can a get my Intel GMA to have a bigger resolution ? i cant get more than 800X600
<bazhang> Bushman, then be patient, repost every 15 mins or so, while you wait browse the ubuntuforums for solutions.
<Bushman> bazhang: it works with preaty much everything!
<Compositor> cheesburgers in elky-paradise.
<Compositor> whoops i mean um
<sacarlson> blue112: hold the left shift key through boot sequence
<bazhang> Compositor, pardon?
<Compositor> anyone know why the newest updates messed with the vm guest
<PCdoc> bazhang: :-s
<Bushman> bazhang: what sould i ask for then?
<Compositor> the resolution is significantly shrunk
<sacarlson> blue112: if that fails again then you will have to find out what file in grub to modify to increase the delay at boot
<precubcr> Compositor it is
<precubcr> what can i do ?
<Compositor> this wasn't pre-update issue
<precubcr> i almost can`t see
<precubcr> no
<Gnea> Bushman: you appear to be repeating the same thing over and over again, hoping for something to change, and yet nothing does.
<Guest87081> elnur, system>preferences>sound>then click the applications tab
<Bushman> bazhang: people are trying to help me install what's installed, over and over.
<bazhang> Bushman, as I have said, please be patient, repeat every 15-20 minutes, and check other sources whil you wait
<Chelsea> Hi all, is there a way to copy stuff to the global clipboard by commandline?
<Bushman> bazhang: did i mention i ask atleast twice a day for last few weeks?
<Gnea> Bushman: perhaps if you used resources properly instead of asking for people to solve the problem for you, it wouldn't be so bad.
<bazhang> !helpme | Bushman
<ubottu> Bushman: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Loki^> Gnea finished, nothing changed
<elnur> Guest87081, it's empty in there
<blue112> sacarlson, ok.
<Gnea> Loki^: okay, did you delete or overwrite?
<Bushman> Gnea: what resources?
<Loki^> Gnea overwrite
<Gnea> Loki^: try to delete this time.
<Gnea> Bushman: don't you know how to use google.com? or ubuntuforums.org?
<Bushman> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Gnea> Bushman: SEARCH for this stuff, FIND what other people have done
<Loki^> Gnea im scared my X wont startup anymore, had this plenty of times already but tty saved me most of the times... now without tty i dont dare
<researcher1> once I had Ubuntu.Then it stopped working after unattended update.then I installed XP.Now trying to install Ubuntu but PC hangs forever
<Bushman> Gnea: like i didn't
<Jon--> Please tell me I didn't just break my boot loader... I messed up doing burg-install.. http://pastebin.com/HazjXCQM
<WierdAAR> Hi guys. I don't think I have the correct video driver installed, but have no idea, how to find what driver I need, and how to install it. Please help
<Gnea> Bushman: you've made it abundantly clear that you have not.
<PCdoc> ubuntuforums?? i have tried them several times, even posted my question there but hardly got any replies. got one reply after like 1-2 months :-s
<Bushman> i've spent few days on google and Ubuntu forum before coming here
<Gnea> Bushman: I doubt that.
<Bushman> you doubt everything i say
<Gnea> Bushman: have you made a post to ubuntuforums.org outlining the problem?
<Bushman> yes i did
<Bushman> want to read it?
<Gnea> what is the URL?
<sacarlson> blue112: oh I had a thought maybe you have a usb keyboard?  if so make sure your bios is setup to support usb keyboards at boot
<Gnea> Yes, please.
<Bushman> wait, let me find it
<grendal_prime> whos good with rsync?
<PCdoc> Bushman: same hre .. and m self-learner ... u can see from my nick :P i tried several hit n trial myself :P
<Gnea> Bushman: and why didn't you post that URL in the first place?
<bazhang> grendal_prime, please ask the channel
<compdoc> grendal_prime, I use it <shrug>
<PCdoc> compdoc: stole my name :(
<compdoc> ha!
<grendal_prime> compdoc, i want to use it to MOVE some stuff as opposed to sync it..
<Bushman> Gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<grendal_prime> so sync some things but then delete them from the source after syncing
<PCdoc> Bushman: can u re-post ur question plz ?
<compdoc> grendal_prime, Im pretty sure it has the option to delete the srouce files after syncing
<compdoc> source
<Loki^> Gnea do you, or anyone else here, know any other way how to see why tty and other programs wont startup with the system?
<Bushman> Gnea: why? because i've posted other URL describing the problem
<grendal_prime> i thought so to
<grendal_prime> just touching base though.
<Jon--> Please tell me I didn't just break my boot loader... I messed up doing burg-install.. http://pastebin.com/HazjXCQM   Please help.
<Abhinav1> Is there any guy for wintermute project?
<Bushman> PCdoc: yes, it's in the URL few lines up there
<PCdoc> ok
<bazhang> Abhinav1, what is that
<bazhang> Abhinav1, related to ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> hey compdoc do you use a daemoised setup?
<Jon--> Please tell me I didn't just break my boot loader... I messed up doing burg-install.. http://pastebin.com/HazjXCQM   Please help I have to reboot my laptop soon and if I broke my boot loader I need to know.
<rany27> Can't get same page source with 'View->page source' and with lynx -source "$link" , Any ideas?
<Gnea> Bushman: That's not good enough. You can here, to the #ubuntu channel, asking for help on Ubuntu. The Ubuntu forums are an extension of this place, as this place is an extension of the forums.  Posting from outside of that realm defeats the purpose, plus you've already linked to that site from the forum posting AND you've ignored the help that's been provided there.
<Abhinav1> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> Jon--, burg? why not grub2
<bazhang> Abhinav1, whats the connection
<Jon--> bazhang: burg is on top of grub2
<bc81> please help me remount an nfs share at boot.  i can mount it from the command line with, "sudo mount 192.168.1.xx:/home/server/share /home/client/share
<bc81> " just fine.  but at boot, it won't mount!?  this is the fstab entry, "192.168.1.70/home/moocher/linshare  /home/bc81/linshare  nfs rsize=1024,wsize=1024,noauto 0 0" do i need to add some // or \\?
<bazhang> Jon--, burg is 3rd party?
<Jon--> bazhang: well, sort of. I have grub2 installed.
<Gnea> Bushman: Since you've failed to heed the advice given there, I see no reason to attempt to help you here any further.
<Jon--> bazhang: I am surprised you've never heard of it.
<bazhang> Jon--, its 3rd party?
<Abhinav1> bazhang: : http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2011%2F02%2Fwintermute-project-aims-to-bring-artificial-intelligence-to-ubuntu%2F%3Futm_source%3Dfeedburner%26utm_medium%3Dtwitter%26utm_campaign%3DFeed%253A%2Bd0od%2B(Omg!%2BUbuntu!)&rct=j&q=wintermute%20ubuntu&ei=AyFMTaTAKoX5rQfV6v3ZBg&usg=AFQjCNFa-xVP1UomuTaOeYFaNa_ctTnKEw&sig2=OP-7rrGCX6roIzJmW57Skg&cad=rja
<Bushman> Gnea: i did what?
<PCdoc> Bushman: hmm never used a bluetooth device with my comp ... so dun even know how does the BT interface luk like
<Bushman> what advide?
<Jon--> bazhang: define third party?
<bazhang> Jon--, not in UBUNTU repos = 3rd party
<Gnea> Loki^: well, that's why I recommended the syslog, that's where all of the error messages go
<Gnea> Loki^: it's just a weird problem
<Bushman> *advice
<Jon--> bazhang: It's in the repos.
<bazhang> !find burg
<ubottu> Found: burgerspace, liburg0, liburg0-dev, ml-burg
<Jon--> bazhang: I believe it is, anyway. I don't recall.
<Gnea> Bushman: "No, i haven't enabled any bluetooth timers. It happens in random intervals. Some times 10 seconds, some times 5 minutes."
<bazhang> Jon--, whats the package name
<PCdoc> Gnea: can u help with my problem?
<Gnea> Bushman: you didn't try any timers, therefore you ignored it.
<sekai> what's the diference of burg and grub2
<djindy> I need to revert back to an older kernel version than I currently have stored on my machine (back to 2.6.34-*) on Ubuntu 10.10. I found a resource here http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/129 detailing how to do it back with 9.04. Will this method still work/is it safe?
<precubcr> join #backtrack-linux
<Gnea> PCdoc: probably not.
<Guest87081> elnur, im sorry can u repeat ur question again...lost it
<McPels> hi
<bazhang> Jon--, so 3rd party not an ubuntu issue, fix grub2
<Bushman> Gnea: dude, i though he mean auto-disable timers
<Jon--> bazhang: That's why I fucking came here for help.
<Bushman> i didn't ignored it, i answered to it
<Gnea> Bushman: then you should have asked to clarify.
<Jon--> bazhang: In case grub 2 was broken.
<bazhang> Jon--, watch the language
<PCdoc> looks like ppl better like to stay out of any problems regarding via chipsets running on ubuntu :-s
<Bushman> Gnea: well, it was clear to me
<Gnea> Bushman: no, you ignored it. you didn't even try to setup a timer of any sort.
<elnur> Guest87081, i don't even remember my question. maybe you mistaken me with someone else :)
<Bushman> Gnea: what sort of a timer should i try then?
<Gnea> Bushman: why don't you ask the person that made the suggestion?
<Jon--> Please tell me I didn't just break my boot loader... I messed up doing burg-install.. http://pastebin.com/HazjXCQM   Please help I have to reboot my laptop soon and if I broke my boot loader I need to know
<Loki^> Gnea i understand, but isnt there a file defining all system startups? or something
<McPels> recently when i wanna install new software in software center, instead of showing the Installation  process, it shows me "Applying Changes" but this applying never ends.
<McPels> what should i do?
<Gnea> Loki^: well that's what upstart does... is there something like a /var/log/upstart?
<Bushman> Gnea: "Have you somehow enabled an temporary bluetooth connection to stay up for some 10 mins or so?"
<Bushman> Gnea: answer "no"
<Gnea> Bushman: THEN why didn't you say NO?
<milamber> Jon--: the error messages indicate that you didn't break it. two warnings and an error w/ no initializing or exiting. you should be ok.
<Bushman> Gnea: i didn't ignored it
<Jon--> milamber: Thank you.
<Bushman> gawdf!
<Bushman> D
<Loki^> Gnea there is boot and boot.log
<Gnea> Bushman: No, you ignored it because you didn't TRY
<Gnea> Bushman: someone gave you advice, you didn't try to follow it. that's the SAME as ignoring it.
<McPels> no one answers me?
<Bushman> Gnea: if you'r trying to drive me crazy, you'r doing great
<Gnea> Loki^: could you pastebin those please?
<Gnea> Bushman: no, I'm trying to help you see the light so that you can properly solve this problem.
<McPels> recently when i wanna install new software in software center, instead of showing the Installation  process, it shows me "Applying Changes" but this applying never ends.
<Loki^> Gnea: boot is empty, boot.log only says init: ureadahead-other main process (854) terminated with status 4
<Bushman> Gnea: the first word in my reply was "no"
<Bushman> Gnea: go read it again
<sacarlson> blue112: I found the file that has the timout /etc/default/grub  in line with: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10   10 being the timout in secouds,  if that is already set at 10 secounds it must be a keyboard problem
<Gnea> Bushman: if you're going crazy, then good. but if you insist on not changing your approach to solving the problem and not following advice, then there is no hope for you.
<Bushman> and give me a break. i didn't ignored him
<codemagician> is there a keyboard shortcut to take a screenshot of a window?
<bazhang> Gnea, lets move on
<bazhang> Bushman, see your PM
<Gnea> Bushman: yes, and then you said "I haven't enabled any timers"
<Encry9> Hi, when I install something sometimes the display goes crazy or someting & donno how to get it back to normal,I think it's when Ubuntu-Desktop gets uninstalled
<milamber> codemagician: prntscrn
<codemagician> milamber, for a single window
<Gnea> Bushman: by not enabling any timers, you haven't tried.
<codemagician> milamber, prntscrn gives me the whole shabang?
<PCdoc> Gnea: by that person's question, i too assumed that he meant, whether the timers were set becoz of which the bluetooth was dying out after some time ... :)
<milamber> codemagician: alt + prntscrn
<PCdoc> he didnt say "try setting timers"
<PCdoc> :P
<mneptok> Bushman: see if the same pointing device works with another machine's Bluetooth connection. then try another mouse with the Ubuntu machine. see what happens.
<Abhinav1> !find wintermute
<ubottu> Package/file wintermute does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> PCdoc: He asked if the timers had been set yet or not, which assumes "well, if they haven't been set, then set them already!"
<yellabs-r2> hi there , how can i get vsftpd to play nice? cant get it to be able to ftp files into the ftp ..
<McPels> tpt: recently when i wanna install new software in software center, instead of showing the Installation  process, it shows me "Applying Changes" but this applying never ends.
<Bushman> Gnea: i will try to say that as calm as i can: he asked about "disabling" timers. they are turned OFF. i didn't set them ON and i don't NEED to turn them ON cause i want my BT dongle to work 24/7. is that clear enough?
<mneptok> Gnea: i'm not reading it like that at all.
<McPels> tpt: what should i do?
<yellabs-r2> i need an easy ftp server
<PCdoc> Bushman: i agree
<bazhang> Abhinav1, there is not a wintermute in ubuntu repos
<WierdAAR> How do I find and install a driver for Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device ?
<SoftarPaul> I can't find mysqld.sock in /var/run/mysqld. The directory is empty.
<yellabs-r2> vsftpd , but i cant get it to work like it should
<yellabs-r2> tips are welcome
<mneptok> yellabs-r2: why FTP and not SFTP?
<Gnea> Bushman: Now, I will tell you: since you didn't turn them on, that means you didn't even try to do what was suggested, you assumed that turning the timers on would make things worse, not better, without even trying to see if they would or not.
<mneptok> Gnea: please let it drop.
<mneptok> Bushman: you, too.
<yellabs-r2> sftp ? you mean secure ?
<me4oslav> weirdar it comes installed with Ubuntu
<PCdoc> dun think m gonna get help when ppl are building controversies *assuming* stuff :-s
<Gnea> mneptok: if he tries to talk to me again he's going on /ignore
<mneptok> yellabs-r2: yes. FTP over SSH.
<codemagician> milamber, alt + prtnscreen does nothing... :-/
<mneptok> Gnea: prolly a wise idea at this point.
<SoftarPaul> does anyone know how to create mysqld.sock? Or get a new file
<WierdAAR> me4oslav, Oh ok.. Then the error much be something else. Thank you
<sekai> how install sftp
<sekai> as
<sekai> sudo apt-get install sftp ?
<mneptok> sekai: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Gnea> Bushman: So pretty please, with sugar on top, turn the timers on and see what happens.
<Abhinav1> Is irc.ubuntu.org is different server for help or same as it?
<milamber> codemagician: what version of ubuntu? are you using a laptop? (i just tried it (to confirm) on 10.04 and it is working here)
<Pici> Abhinav1: Thats gets you here, to freenode.
<bazhang> Abhinav1, its freenode
<codemagician> milamber, desktop 10.10
<Abhinav1> Pici: thanks
<Eysyss> http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&q=http://otokiralamaerzurum.com/&ct=ga&cad=CAcQAhgAIAEoATAAOABAvdCi6gRIA1gAYgV0ci1VUw&cd=NBAX3YRKjZU&usg=AFQjCNG4GD81JX6FqDTOkdRX0GsqVhIfWg Sex Sex Sex
<codemagician> milamber, did yours map to this combination out the box?
<djindy> Will Ubuntu 10.10 work with kernel 2.6.34-*?
<codemagician> milamber, is was that a thing you configured
<teicah> must I compile "firmware" into a new kernel for a single user desktop system?
<milamber> codemagician: no, it's supposed to work out of the box. see: http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/212-altprint-screen-not-working-ubuntu-1010
<codemagician> milamber, thanks
<codemagician> milamber, i'll check it out
<Bushman> Gnea: i see no timers to be set except "temporary visible" wich is manual enabled and set to 1 minute. not in action when my mouse is detected and paired and operating.
<sacarlson> teicah: firmware is sometimes used in wifi and maybe other things,  do you use wifi in this desktop system?
<Bushman> Gnea: there's no timer to i am aware of that will disable BT compleetly
<teicah> sacarlson: 10x.  No, I don't use wifi.. It is a wired connection
<codemagician> will running  sysctl -w kernel.sysrq=0 to fix the alt + prnt screen cause any issues?
<teicah> sacarlson: would I need firmware compiled if I plan on installing radeon proprietary drivers?
<Bushman> Gnea: and since we'r on the thing. the dongle is acting like it was "re-pluged" into the system, not disabled.
<sacarlson> teicah: well it takes not much space or time to compile so I think I would keep it in the event you test a usb wifi dongle with it some day
<codemagician> milamber, it worked fine thanks
<sacarlson> teicah: what would it hurt if you did compile the firmware?
<teicah> dunno..
<tkubacki> is there any default log for failed service startup from  /etc/init.d/service_name?
<sacarlson> teicah: I guess worst case you can delete the firmware files after you compile if it breaks something
<teicah> I guess I just want it as lean as possible
<teicah> I see.  Thanks for your time
<Caffeine> Quick question here... I'm trying to use the "Ubuntu Software Center" as much as possible, since I guess it's the standard way of installing stuff nowadays.. but, for example, now I want to install the "subversion" package. Is it 300% ok with the system to use aptitude? or will it break stuff? I hate breaking my system, obviously.
<sacarlson> teicah: and for me it takes hours to compile so I turn lots of stuf on so I don't have to do it again
<teicah> sacarlson: Let me ask you one more question.  What is your media player of preference?
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Gnea> Bushman: Good.
<teicah> "hours to compile"?  Do you have a single processor system?
<sacarlson> teicah: totem seems to come up as default so that's what I normaly use
<sacarlson> teicah: no it's dual core but old
<Bushman> donno what do you mean by "good" but i'll just pretend you missclicked my nickname -_-'
<Gnea> You are free to believe what you want to believe, even if it's wrong. :)
<sacarlson> teicah: maybe I count the time it takes to download the source also
<teicah> ouch
<teicah> !
<sacarlson> teicah: put it this way it takes long enuf for me to leave so I"m not sure how long it takes
<Rob235> does the fixed gp work in a vm environment?
<trond-> room: Everytime I am upgrading from one version to another I have decided to do a clean install - that after I have noticed that not all works as good when upgrading. How is upgrading working in ubuntu now? Are there things that I should consider when doing the upgrade. I have home on a separate partition. will that give me grief?
<bazhang> trond-, both are fine
<teicah> I remember those days.  I would download the ubuntu iso with dialup.. I took 25 hours!  Now w/comcast about 20mins
<bazhang> trond-, separate home is a very good idea as well
<jolly_xen> hey all, Q: I editted /etc/networks/interfaces to change to static instead of dhcp. if issue "ifup eth0" it works perfect, but if i reboot eth0 is not brought up. Again after reboot if i type ifup eth0 all is good
<sacarlson> teicah: even at 20 mins I'm not going to sit there waiting for it
<jolly_xen> what script call ifup at boot time
<trond-> bazhang, I know :) (even put my mysql-database stuff on that partition)
<teicah> that's when totem comes in handy
<g_0_0> jolly_xen, add auto eth0 to file
<jolly_xen> ah, i guess i deleted that when editing static settign is, cheers
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<Gnea> Bushman: please increase posting time from 5 to 15 minutes, thanks.
<mdoublester> Problem with GRUB
<afeijo> hi guys, I have an alias that point to a script in another folder. I made a new script that call the first one, but it cant find it. How to show inside the second script where the first one is?
<mneptok> afeijo: define a PATH in the second script
<afeijo> ok thanks
<milamber> Bushman: what bluetooth controller are you using bluez or gnome?
<sacarlson> afeijo: well it a script so edit it,  if not that then create a sybolic link ls -s to the files new location
<sacarlson> afeijo: sorry that symbolic link command is ln -s
<afeijo> I know thanks sacarlson :)
<SoftarPaul> does anyone in here use mysql?
<afeijo> It worked with PATH=${PATH}:/home/folder
<afeijo> SoftarPaul: I do
<afeijo> mneptok++
<SoftarPaul> afeijo: I can't find mysqld.sock...
<SoftarPaul> So I can't run it
<sacarlson> SoftarPaul: I"m sure many including myself do
<afeijo> SoftarPaul: locate mysqld.sock
<SoftarPaul> afeijo: What? I don't get it. I'm a ubuntu-noob and got bad english
<gus-pur> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Bushman> milamber: gnome
<Tiven> hello, is there any good alternative to firewall/router software like pfsense and monowall but that can be run inside Ubuntu ?
<mdoublester> Anyone here have lots of experience fixing a broken GRUB in a windows / Ubuntu 10:04 dual boot?
<afeijo> SoftarPaul: can you access the server thru shell/ssh ?
<sacarlson> SoftarPaul: you want to restart it?  I don't recall looking at or for mysqld.sock
<SoftarPaul> afeijo: How to do that?
<milamber> Bushman: just a shot, but remove the gnome-bluetooth and try bluez (it is in a ppa)
<afeijo> ouch
<Bushman> milamber: works like a charm with other devices, never crashed
<Bushman> i will try this
<SoftarPaul> sacarlson: I run "mysqladmin create database" in the terminal, but I get error
<milamber> SoftarPaul: is mysqld running?
<SoftarPaul> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<SoftarPaul> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<trond-> SoftarPaul, have you checked if it is there?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: No, I can't find the mysqld.sock
<sacarlson> SoftarPaul: is it running  see ps -A | grep mys
<trond-> SoftarPaul, check the owner of the directory, check also if mysql is running as mysql-user and has read/write rights to that directory
<SoftarPaul> trond-: it's not..
<mneptok> SoftarPaul: is MySQL running? why not create the database from inside the server?
<milamber> SoftarPaul: mysqld.sock is created when the server is started and destroyed when the server is shut down
<milamber> SoftarPaul: are you sure your mysql server is running?
<trond-> SoftarPaul, do service mysql status
<SoftarPaul> mneptok: How to get "inside"?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: Not really. How to check?
<mneptok> SoftarPaul: the command you are using tries to create a DB as an anonymous user.
<mneptok> SoftarPaul: mysql -u root -p
<SoftarPaul> mneptok: That gives me the same error
<milamber> SoftarPaul: what trond- said: service mysql status
<mneptok> SoftarPaul: and you will need to know the password for the *MySQL* root user, not the system root user.
<trond-> SoftarPaul, to find out if it is running: service mysql status
<trond-> SoftarPaul, to start: sudo service mysql start / to stop: service mysql stop
<mneptok> SoftarPaul: ^^^ use the above "start" command ^^^
<SoftarPaul> milamber: "mysql stop/waiting"
<sacarlson> SoftarPaul: you should check out phpmyadmin  it guifies all that stuf so even stupid people like me can do it http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/index.php
<SoftarPaul> how to start it?
<trond-> SoftarPaul, sudo service mysql start
<gus-pur> all
<SoftarPaul> start: Job failed to start
<gus-pur> my modem not run in net mon
<mneptok> SoftarPaul: how did you install MySQL?
<SoftarPaul> mneptok: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<milamber> SoftarPaul: try: sudo service mysqld start
<SoftarPaul> milamber: mysqld: unrecognized service
<trond-> milamber, he should also follow his logs (/var/log/mysql.err or mysql.log)
<sacarlson> SoftarPaul: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<SoftarPaul> I can't find my my.cnf eatjer
<SoftarPaul> eather*
<SoftarPaul> sacarlson: Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<SoftarPaul> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart mysql
<SoftarPaul> start: Job failed to start
<trond-> SoftarPaul, it is in /etc/
<milamber> SoftarPaul: my.conf should be located in /etc/mysql i think
<Cyberfusion> my etc/network/interfaces is empty, is there any way to use it instead of the network config utility?
<milamber> my.cnf*
<SoftarPaul> milamber:  not there...
<SoftarPaul> but how to solve my problem?
<trond-> SoftarPaul, you should reinstall mysql-server
<SoftarPaul> trond-: How?
<milamber> trond- +1
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: yes if you want to setup a static ip that's the normal way to do it
<trond-> sudo apt-get purge mysql-server then sudo apt-get install mysql-server or use the synaptic tool
<SoftarPaul> milamber: Show me the command for reinstall
<SoftarPaul> trond-: thanks
<Cyberfusion> what im asking is where is the config file for the network manager
<trond-> (is going offline, is on mobile network and on the bus eq expencive)
<trond->  Best of luck SoftarPaul, and maybe you should get to #mysql for install help if a reinstall does not work.
<mdoublester> I installed Lucid using the Windows Wubi install routine, which also installed GRUB which allows me to run the dual boot setup.  At some point Grub would no longer allow me to boot Ubuntu but Windows still boots fine.  I have retreived and read and followed several directions on how to repair GRUB from Windows but stilll have no joy.  I've used the Grub4Dos routine, but even after success in getting a GRUB boot men
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: I'm not sure where they are but if the /etc/network/interfaces file in not empty it will override the network-manager
<trond-> milamber, maybe I should change my nick to trond+ (since you gave me a +1 ;) )
<SoftarPaul> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<milamber> trond-: i'd approve :-0
<SoftarPaul> when the uninstall is done I get that
<milamber> SoftarPaul: try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<Bushman> milamber: i removed gnome-bluetooth and bluez is already installed (ubuntu repos)
<trond-> thanks milamber
<SoftarPaul> milamber: It should be deleted now
<SoftarPaul> what's next?
<SoftarPaul> install?
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: do you just want to see what your present setting are that network-manger did for you?   if so ifconfig and iwconfig should show that
<milamber> SoftarPaul: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<SoftarPaul> milamber: done
<milamber> SoftarPaul: ok. we are now going to see if your instance is running. from the terminal: sudo apt-get install nmap
<SoftarPaul> milamber: What's up next?
<Cyberfusion> what i want to do is isolate eth1 into a virtural machine, i dont want the host to have any part of it
<gus-pur> all i ask to modem zte ac2627 not connect to net manager
<SoftarPaul> milamber: now that's installed
<milamber> SoftarPaul: now do: nmap -p 3306 localhost
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: on my virtualbox i set it to bridge mode,  I don't see the address on my real side but I can ping and ssh into it
<SoftarPaul> milamber: Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.15 seconds
<milamber> SoftarPaul: no ports listed as open?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: should I open 3306?
<gtklocker> hey
<gtklocker> hey
<milamber> SoftarPaul: not yet. try this: sudo service mysql start
<gtklocker> I've upgraded to version 10.10, but I want to revert the old Ambiance theme, as I liked the window buttons more in the old version.
<joe_9> I updated ~/.bashrc and added a new folder to my Path. Yet it doesn't seem to have worked. I cannot access any of the applications in that directory.
<SoftarPaul> milamber: start: Job failed to start
<gtklocker> Any way of getting the old buttons back? :|
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: if you also want a real ethX on the real side I guess you could setup a tunnel that went to this invisible ip address with like openvpn
<SoftarPaul> milamber: I open the port now?
<milamber> SoftarPaul: not yet. one sec . . .
<SoftarPaul> milamber: alright!
<ironfoot495> Hi I just installed ubuntu 10.04 Desktop and It very sluggish plus yahoo sticks in the new email command???
<mdoublester> Woops, something came up and I have to run, see you later
<ironfoot495> Can some one please help me with this!
<milamber> SoftarPaul: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ironfoot495> :-D
<SoftarPaul> milamber: 10.10
<Uranellus> hey, I'd like to add multiple ipv6 addresses to an interface .. any ideas?
<ironfoot495> ?
<minimec> ironfoot495: Check <System <Administration <Additional Drivers
<ironfoot495> ok!
<SoftarPaul> milamber: What's up?
<arbiter> my laptop has a lock touchpad button, but when i use it the touchpad does not unlock afterwards, the cursor remains locked, does anybody have any ideas?
<ironfoot495> minimec: It says it is using proprietary drivers.
<minimec> ironfoot495: ok. Ok. ATI or Nvidia?
<raven> how to add more changing backgrounds to ubuntu?
<ubutester> hmm hypothetically if I had installed ubuntu 10.10 and two accounts with the one thats password I don't remember using the "encrypt home folder", could I open the home folder or lets say firefox bookmarks from the other account in any way?
<sacarlson> Uranellus:  I think I did something like this http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/x1035.html
<minimec> ironfoot495: Open a console and type 'lspci | grep VGA' in it. Important: 'VGA' not 'vga'
<ubutester> both accounts are administrators
<milamber> SoftarPaul: for chagrins try this: sudo servis apparmor stop
<milamber> service*
<arbiter> raven: try this http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1005-create-dynamic-backround-in-ubuntu-and-linuxmint-with-
<gabeh> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10.  It has erlang installed, I see it in /usr/lib/erlang.  I can use the command 'erl' everywhere leading me to believe it is in a path variable somewhere. Unfortunately I'm too noob to know where it could be other than $Path, which it isn't in of course.  Do you have any ideas how I can tell where the /usr/lib/erlang directory is referred to?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: I get some text now. What to do now?
<ironfoot495> ok!
<schnuffle> gabeh: which erl
<ubutester> hmm hypothetically if I had installed ubuntu 10.10 and two accounts with the one thats password I don't remember using the "encrypt home folder", could I open the home folder or lets say firefox bookmarks from the other account in any way? both of the accounts are administrators
<milamber> SoftarPaul: sudo service mysql start
<Bobmarley> hi if i take back of /etc then how can i upload in new box ?
<mkanyicy> gabeh: which erl
<gabeh> schnuffle 13b03
<mkanyicy> gabeh: or, type erl
<Uranellus> sacarlson, yeah, although it would be cool if I could do that with /etc/network/interfaces .. what do you think of adding a few "up" statements with ip -6 addr add ?
<timmillwood> Do most USB wifi dongles work out the box with 10.10?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: start: Job failed to start
<SoftarPaul> :(
<k2s> #thebadasschoobs
<Bobmarley> abhishek: bhosadi ke
<sacarlson> Uranellus: I think you can setup scripts to run pre and post that should work there
<gabeh> schnuffle: gives me /usr/bin/erl  So that path, /usr/bin is in $PATH.  Brilliant, thanks!
<ironfoot495>  minimec: it shows that the VGA nvidia
<milamber> SoftarPaul: try: sudo -u mysql mysqld
<Bobmarley> hello if i take back of /etc then how can i upload in new box ?
<Uranellus> sacarlson, thanks
<schnuffle> Bobmarley: take back of?
<minimec> ironfoot495: Do you have some info in [], like [GeForce 7600 GS] ?
<AbhijiT> !language | Bobmarley
<ubottu> Bobmarley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AbhijiT> Pici, bazhang Bobmarley is using bad words in hindi
<Bobmarley> schnuffle: yes how can i back my old setting from backups ?
<AbhijiT> should i call !osp?
<ikonia> AbhijiT: we are aware
<AbhijiT> ...!ops  i mean
<Cyberfusion> sacarlson when you say you can ping and ssh into it, is it on the same router?
<AbhijiT> ikonia, ok
<ajain> AbhijiT, some abused me on #ubuntu
<schnuffle> Bobmarley: you mean how can I backup my /etc directory?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: What should I do?
<AbhijiT> ajain, talk to ikonia
<undecim> What's the command to purge the package cache?
<minimec> ironfoot495: Or easier. Paste the whole line
<Cyberfusion> i have two seperate lans, i want the vm on one and the real machine on another but i want complete seperation
<milamber> SoftarPaul: sudo apt-get install mysql-common
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: it is bridged onto any of my ethX devices
<ajain> ikonia, hey Bobmarley abused me
<ikonia> ajain: send me a pm with details
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: and it has it's own mac and ip address
<SoftarPaul> milamber: I've already got mysql-common
<undecim> Can I just clear out /var/cache/apt? or with that cause problems?
<Cyberfusion> but you still have one lan right or am i missing something
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: you can have it setup to bridge to the ethx of choice
<milamber> SoftarPaul: did you try sudo -u mysql mysqld
<MHB> how to fix Got a single header line over 360 chars
<Cyberfusion> what i dont want is the vm to access the host computer through the bridge
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: sometimes have 2 or 3 lan devices and bridge it to the one I want
<SoftarPaul> milamber: 110204 18:03:19 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
<SoftarPaul> 110204 18:03:19  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 44233
<SoftarPaul> 110204 18:03:19 [Note] Event Scheduler: Loaded 0 events
<SoftarPaul> 110204 18:03:19 [Note] mysqld: ready for connections.
<FloodBot2> SoftarPaul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SoftarPaul> Version: '5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  (Ubuntu)
<SoftarPaul> sorry! forgot tiny
<snarkster> in what situation will 10.04 not upgrade to 10.10.. i keep getting an error but its not giving me a reason
<Cyberfusion> one lan is public and dangerous, the other is private and safe, I want the vm to exist in the dangerous network but not expose my host
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: well it's just like hardware if it's bridged to eth0 then it has the same restructions that hardware has to reach eth1
<MHB> how to fix Got a single header line over 360 chars
<SoftarPaul> milamber: after that?
<newbieuser> Hello everyone
<milamber> SoftarPaul: this seems to be some sort of bug then. try: locate my.cnf from the terminal. it should be there now
<newbieuser> does anyone know why the color scheme for the top and bottom taskbars would change unexpectedly?
<gunndawg> How can I make a python (.py) file executable ?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: It's found!
<sacarlson> Cyberfusion: you could set that up kind of safe even with only one ethernet port but run the vm on a different mask ip address set
<jrib> !permissions > gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg, please see my private message
<MHB> how to fix Got a single header line over 360 chars
<jrib> MHB: give us context
<gunndawg> jrib, I tried that and got this. chmod: changing permissions of `main.py': Operation not permitted
<SoftarPaul> milamber: Open port now?:P
<MHB> how to fix (Got a single header line over 360 chars)
<woutervddn> hey guys I'm searching for the webform of canonical where you can ask questions regarding the loco teams..  I can't seem to find it on their website..
<jrib> gunndawg: paste: ls -l /path/to/your/file.py
<newbieuser> anyone know why the color would change on the top and bottom taskbars unexpectedly?
<gunndawg> jrib, total 4
<gunndawg> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2987 2011-02-04 09:05 main.py
<gunndawg> gunndawg@Dev-station:~/dev/xpanel$
<milamber> SoftarPaul: mysql should automatically open the port. i'm trying to figure out why it won't let you start the process. try: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<jrib> gunndawg: why is it owned by root?
<gunndawg> jrib, thats a good question
<hsa2> hello
<MHB> how to fix (Got a single header line over 360 chars)
<hsa2> i installed audacious and it's libnotify plugin but plugin is not working (it's not visible in plugin list)
<jrib> MHB: you need to give us context.
<SoftarPaul> milamber: "some text... start: Job failed to start"
<newbieuser> anyone able to help a novice user here?
<jrib> newbieuser: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<smallfoot> im using 10.10 maverick and i want kernel 2.6.37!! GIVE ME!!
<milamber> SoftarPaul: can you pastebin it?
<bazhang> smallfoot, thats not supported
<smallfoot> i want anyways
<newbieuser> why would the color on top and bottomr taskbars change unexpectedly?
<smallfoot> im tired of this shit ubuntu you always stuck with the old software and never can have new stuff!!
<bazhang> smallfoot, its not supported. thus offtopic
<bazhang> smallfoot, watch the language
<SoftarPaul> milamber: http://pastebin.com/FE1W6unm
<newbieuser> I turn on my comp this mornin and the taskbars on top and bottom are suddenly gray
<jrib> smallfoot: if you don't like ubuntu's time-based releases, then it's not for you.  Use a rolling release instead
<gunndawg> jrib, ok I made it executable and when I double click on it and hit Run nothing comes up
<snarkster> i cant get a laptop to upgrade to 10.10.. any suggestions?
<jrib> gunndawg: use a terminal
<lcb> hi. how is possible to check which module / driver is running a particular device (in this case a webcam 0ac8:3420 ) by its id?
<SoftarPaul> milamber: You saw the result?
<ironfoot495>  minimec: ok pasting
<milamber> SoftarPaul: yes, looking at it now
<gunndawg> jrib, I am trying to eliminate the use of a terminal in order to launch this python program, aka use it as an icon on my desktop
<SoftarPaul> milamber: Good!
<jrib> gunndawg: that's fine.  But for now, use a terminal so you can troubleshoot.
<allquixotic> Hi, is there any GUI way to auto-mount non-Linux partitions (e.g. ntfs-3g) on every boot, from the GUI? I know how to mount it once, then take the /proc/mounts entry and stick it in /etc/fstab, but would like to know if there is a GUI way. Ubuntu 10.10
<mkanyicy> lcb: have you experimented with lsmod before?
<milamber> SoftarPaul: is there anything in /var/log/mysql.err or /var/log/mysql.log   ?
<compdoc> allquixotic, I think the disk utility will do that, no?
<jrib> smallfoot: note however that you can usually find PPAs for some of the more popular programs (for example the kernel team has a ppa iirc). Using them just means you have less stability (like with rolling releases)
<smallfoot> im pissed that i have kernel 2.6.35, and i must wait 6 months
<bazhang> smallfoot, this is not for complaints
<compdoc>  2.6.35 is a bad thing?
<Cyberfusion> wait 6 months for what
<smallfoot> jrib, the ppa only have 2.6.37 for 11.04 not 10.10
<lcb> mkanyicy«  yes, it gives me several ones for video
<sacarlson> gunndawg: so like a button it needs no display?  you can add it to a pannel to run your python script or just a file on you desktop that's runable I guess
<smallfoot> bazhang, where is for complaints?
<ironfoot495> minimec: http://pastebin.com/RsbaTjNn
<SoftarPaul> milamber: not var/log/mysql/error.log?
<allquixotic> compdoc: The disk utility will mount it once, but I don't think it will make it mount on boot.
<smallfoot> hi ironfoot495, im smallfoot!
<DiSTORT3D> Any solutions for apt-mirror:  Ssh: cannot open archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz: No such file ??
<compdoc> oh, I thought you wanted to do it manually
<mkanyicy> what is kubuntu's equivalent to ubuntu's baobab?
<ironfoot495> yeah I see how did you come up wiyh that name?
<compdoc> allquixotic, try editing fstab?
<ironfoot495> smallfoot:
<milamber> SoftarPaul: if that exists and there is something in it, it's probably relevant
<SoftarPaul> milamber: they seem to be empty. or is it just because they've got a lock?
<allquixotic> compdoc: That's not a GUI way :) In my initial question I stated I know how to edit /etc/fstab. But when advising new users, I'd rather be able to tell them where to click, not what to type. :)
<milamber> SoftarPaul: gksu gedit <filename> will open them (and show you if there is anything there)
<ironfoot495> well maybe you got small feet right:)
<compdoc> allquixotic, all gui's
<smallfoot> ironfoot495, maybe you got iron feet :D
<compdoc> ooops, all gui's edit the config files - if its only done once, why use a gui?
<minimec> ironfoot495: There is a thread about someone having troubels with the 10.10 live CD in combination iwth your GPU... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587551
<ironfoot495> well I'm a drummer from new york and I kick a mean Base Drum that why I got the name!!!
<SoftarPaul> milamber: mysql.err is empty
<ironfoot495> minimec: ok I'll check it out! Thanx.
<milamber> SoftarPaul: ok. check /var/log/daemon.log
<q0z> lcb, imho lspci -v | less, find your device, and it should list a kernel driver\module
<jrib> smallfoot: erm, are you sure?
<minimec> ironfoot495: I am not really a Nvidia Guru. Maybe try to find some nvidia expert here on the channel.
<usr13> how does one know if he has grub or grub2?
<smallfoot> jrib, idk
<popey> smallfoot: you can get newer kernels from the kernel team ppa
<lcb> q0z«  thank you
<ironfoot495> ok!
<SoftarPaul> milamber: should I pastebin the last ones?
<milamber> SoftarPaul: yes
<jrib> smallfoot: well check... I'm fairly certain tha kernel ppa has the kernel you want (the -backbport-natty package)
<SoftarPaul> milamber: http://pastebin.com/EyE3MUui
<smallfoot> jrib, but i have maverick, not natty
<popey> smallfoot: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jrib> smallfoot: yes.
<usr13> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu10)  #Is this grub or grub2?
<popey> smallfoot: but they aren't supported as I understand it
<smallfoot> jrib, how i get 2.3.37 in maverick?
<milamber> SoftarPaul: where is the my.cnf located?
<jrib> smallfoot: by doing what I just told you :/
<smallfoot> popey, on that website, i only find for natty, not maverick
<popey> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.37-rc2-maverick/
<popey> smallfoot: ^^
<smallfoot> popey, thats rc2, its bug, i want stable, that is not rc
<SoftarPaul> milamber: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<popey> smallfoot: compile it yourself?
<allquixotic> usr13: grub2
<popey> smallfoot: I dont think you understand the way we release our software
<smallfoot> popey, its not easy
<popey> smallfoot: ubuntu doesn't claim to always have latest of everything
<bobmarley> my system is formatted but i backup the /etc dir before i want to install previous /etc  in the new box .
<usr13> I have a friend that has 9.04.  Would he have grub or grub2?
<MagicJ> I want to "hide" or remove the switch user icon from the panel - How do I do it?
<jrib> smallfoot: what's your issue with https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<minimec> ironfoot495: Your card seems to be a special integrated GPU. --> see following link 'Video decoding processes that could be accelerated' http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/XvMC
<popey> smallfoot: if you want the very latest of everything you have various options, one of which is to run a different distro, like arch, or debian, another option is build it yourself, another option is to get someone else to do it. demanding it here wont solve it
<SoftarPaul> milamber: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<bonjoyee> usr13: grub legacy
<smallfoot> jrib, it has kernel for natty, not for maverick
<usr13> bonjoyee: Thanks.  Well, probelm is that he re-installed, (becuase he forgot password), and now he is no longer able to boot MS-Windows on his notebook.
<bobmarley> how can i reback my computer via my old backups ?
<jrib> smallfoot: actually those packages are built for lucid
<usr13> bonjoyee: Not sure what to tell him.  Not sure where to start...
<bonjoyee> usr13: did the install not pick up the windows install?
<bazhang> !info etckeeper | bobmarley
<ubottu> bobmarley: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 380 kB
<smallfoot> jrib, i want 2.6.37 for maverick
<allquixotic> Isn't a grub version of 1.98 indicative of grub2? If you look at ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/ it seems "GRUB legacy" is 0.97 and earlier; "GRUB 2" is 1.90 or later.
<jrib> smallfoot: so you probably either need to wait or build it yourself
<bazhang> allquixotic, yes
<bonjoyee> !grub | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<usr13> I told him that he should upgrade to 10.04 but.... other than that, I don't know.
<bobmarley> thanks bazhang lemme try it :)
<allquixotic> bazhang, usr13, bonjoyee: Then he is not using grub legacy. That is grub2.
<allquixotic> (thanks bazhang)
<popey> smallfoot: I have given you the options
<SoftarPaul> milamber?
<bazhang> allquixotic, yep :)
<LeGambitteur> hi there
<bonjoyee> allquixotic: how?
<whitehat> Hello, I'm having some trouble with apt-get. I tried install vim a few days ago and got this error "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."  with a bunch of stuff saying "that" this relied on "that" and that they won't be installed.  So then I tried "apt-get -f install" and it gives me the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libattr1". I
<whitehat> searched for a solution yesterday and found a few things, but none of them worked for me. I just thought there might be someone here that could help, thanks to anyone who relies.
<milamber> SoftarPaul: hold please (hampster doing its thing)
<allquixotic> bonjoyee: Look at the version of the grub-install that usr13 posted. It was 1.98 and some ubuntu patches. That's grub2.
<allquixotic> bonjoyee: You can also easily tell by determining which of these two files exists: /boot/grub/menu.lst (grub-legacy) or /boot/grub/grub.cfg (grub2)
<smallfoot> jrib, in windows or mac i never need build anything myself, only in linux!! CRAP!
<bonjoyee> allquixotic: oh..ok..i jumped in late....but he mentions its 9.04?
<BlaDe^> the cpu frequency scaling thing only lets me take my laptop up to 1.9Ghz when it's a 2.4 --- why is this?
<BlaDe^> it's a default install I haven't touched anything
<jpds> smallfoot: But if you want the latest features and bleeding edge stuff, you have to run the dev release.
<smallfoot> popey, i dont want arch linux, its dumb and need edit config file and do dumb stuffs in 1000 hours
<jrib> smallfoot: you don't need to build anything.  Just use what the repositories already provide for you
<allquixotic> bonjoyee: Maybe he installed the grub2 package :) Might've been available as a package back then, I honestly don't remember. But if it is a default install, then yeah, it would probably have to be grub-legacy...? O.o
<SoftarPaul> milamber: What's hampster?
<smallfoot> jpds, yeha i tried natty alpha2, it sucks so hard, you try open a window, whole thing crashes, its more crap than windows 3.11 beta1
<bonjoyee> allquixotic: also if its grub2 ,,then getting windows back should be as easy as doing....sudo update-grub!
<allquixotic> Besides, a grub version of 1.98 couldn't possibly have been reported before 3/5/2010, because that's when that version of grub2 was put on GNU's ftp server.
<jrib> smallfoot: anyway, popey and I have told you, if you don't like ubuntu's time-based releases (stable release every 6 months and then only security updates), then use a different distro.  It's that simple
<jpds> smallfoot: With, it is an _unstable_ release for a reason.
<allquixotic> So a grub version of 1.98 on 9.04 is a huge anachronism :)
<allquixotic> unless he compiled it from source
<piercedwater> Does anyone know of a program similar to hwinfo that will measure the active speed of a USB port?
<whitehat> Is there anyone here that could help me fix apt-get?
<smallfoot> jrib, different distro? like gentoo? its like pick yourself in the eye with a fork, the only alternative to ubuntu is mac or win7
<bonjoyee> piercedwater: sudo lshw
<popey> piercedwater: time dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/foo/filename
<LeGambitteur> hey guys, how to reset all graphic settings ans start from the begining to install a new graphic card ?
<milamber> SoftarPaul: it meant i was thinking. is your my.cnf readable?? ls /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<jrib> smallfoot: then use mac or win if that's what you like
<usr13> Is it possible that update-grub will fix it?
<smallfoot> jpds, so just cuz its unstable, it has to be worse than windows 3.11 beta1?
<popey> smallfoot: this isnt helping
<whitehat> It's giving me a few errors and I can't find any way to fix it.
<bonjoyee> usr13: don't remember if that works on grub legacy..
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: If you are using a recent enough version of Ubuntu and no proprietary drivers, you shouldn't need to do anything to change your graphics card. It should be automatically detected.
<plazia> I have lost the volume control/mixer icon "thingie" in the notification/system tray area since I upgraded to 10.10. I've still got sound and everything but could anyone tell me how to restore it?
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: However, if you *do* have proprietary NVIDIA or ATI drivers installed, you should remove them first if you are changing from ATI to NVIDIA or vice versa.
<ionut> anyone knows a windows mobile sync for ubuntu ?
<plazia> Doesn't seem to be a normal gnome panel applet thingie
<milamber> whitehat: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get check
<bonjoyee> usr13: you could check the grub guide though !grub | usr13
<azidhaka> is there a separate channel for advanced networking in ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<whitehat> milamber, ok I'll try that
<ikonia> azidhaka: just ask
<whitehat> milamber, Using those commands it gives me the error "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f."
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: I was using an nvidia card, then the sis embended one and now an nvidia one, but it's not detected, so I want to reset all settings to see if it'll be detected
<bonjoyee> whitehat: try sudo apt-get install -f
<milamber> whitehat: sudo apt-get -f install
<wsirc_4737723> hi, can anyone please mention about how to install packages from ubuntu 10.10 maverick dvd, without internet connection
<sacarlson> plazia: add the Indicator Applet 0.3.7
<whitehat> bonjoyee, i'll try that
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: Ah -- so you have an on-board SiS integrated GPU, as well as an Nvidia discrete card?
<plazia> sacarlson, thanks I'll try it
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: yes
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: The SiS chip doesn't have any special proprietary drivers, so all you need to do is install the NVIDIA binary drivers (or try to get nouveau working if you want open source), and make sure your VGA or DVI-D cable is plugged into the correct card.
<piercedwater> thanks popey bonjoyee
<azidhaka> I have the following network setup: client --pptpvpn--> server  --ipiptunnel--> 2ndserver --> internet. This system works perfectly in CentOS, but with Ubuntu i am having
<azidhaka> ...problems
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: Your motherboard probably has a VGA or DVI port, and that goes to the SiS chip. To use the NVIDIA card, you need to plug your monitor into the NVIDIA card in your PCI or PCI-Express slot.
<azidhaka> the too-big-enter syndrome
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: it'splugged in the right port
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: OK. Are you currently at the nvidia machine, using the desktop, with the monitor plugged into the nvidia card?
<whitehat> bonjoyee, The last time I tried that it gave me the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libattr1", but this time it's doing something different. Hopefully it works this time.
<bonjoyee> whitehat: good luck:)
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: yes I'm using the nvidia card, but it's not detected
<paradigmflow> hello, I was wondering what is the nearest program to adobe fireworks?
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: OK -- by "not detected", what do you mean? Do you get a specific error message?
<bazhang> !equivalents > paradigmflow
<ubottu> paradigmflow, please see my private message
<ionut> anyone knows any syncronization application for wmobile ?
<twitch> bazhang: do you ever sleep :P
<allquixotic> ionut: Try SynCE
<wsirc_4737723> hi, can anyone please mention about how to install packages from ubuntu 10.10 maverick dvd, without internet connection
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: no specific messages, but when I try to install the proprietary drivers nothing is detected
<ionut> allquixotic: okay. thanks buddy
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: add the dvd to sources.list...
<azidhaka> I have the following network setup: client --pptpvpn--> server  --ipiptunnel--> 2ndserver --> internet. This system works perfectly in CentOS, but with Ubuntu i am having the following problems: pings from the client to the internet are erratic, websites do not open, etc. Tcpdump shows that the client sends the initial packets and nothing happens for a while, and then a single RST is received from the website. I've managed to provide internet
<azidhaka> access for the 2ndrouter by lowering MTU on the tunnel. The clients are still in the air. Any ideas?
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur:  OK. Hmm. Can you find the PCI ID for your Nvidia card for me? It should be in the terminal command: lspci -nnvv
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: It should show up as a "VGA Controller" and should say "NVIDIA" somewhere in there. And then it'll have two numbers, like this: [1234:5678]
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: its added but not working
<piercedwater> So will USB 3.0 actually hit the speed they claim? My USB 2.0 port gets no where near the 480Mbps its supposed to
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: have you added another  repos to sources.list that get packages from internet?
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: infact i have ubuntu 10.10 and systems adds a line in the sources.list some other some other line by itself
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] [10de:0322] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<allquixotic> Ah. FX 5200. Thanks
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: the packages from internet are working fine
<LeGambitteur> yeah it's an old one :p
<milamber> wsirc_4737723: did you run sudo apt-get update after adding it to the list?
<allquixotic> I'll pose this question to the channel then; does anyone know if the GeForce FX 5200 is still supported by current NVIDIA binary drivers? Not sure if they have removed support.
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: yes
<allquixotic> I *think* you will need to use the nvidia legacy drivers
<paradigmflow> thnx! definitely links to keep ;o)
<BlaDe^> CPU Frequency Scaling only lets me go up to 1.9GHz -- my laptop is a dual core 2.4GHz --- what's the problem? (It's a default install)
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: then apt will try to get the latest package from the internet and not the dvd..only if the packages on the dvd are the current version, they will install from it..
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: synaptics package manager is preconfigured to get the installation from a specifc DVD
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur:  NVIDIA has three "series" of binary drivers. The current series supports recent cards (I think, GeForce 7000 or later). The legacy series supports, probably your FX 5200. The unsupported series supports the truly ancient stuff.
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: ok
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: how exactly?
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: how i can override this option, i do not want to use internet at all
<BlaDe^> CPU Frequency Scaling only lets me go up to 1.9GHz -- my laptop is a dual core 2.4GHz --- what's the problem? (It's a default install)
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: Maverick
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: Ok, great. I'm thinking you need to install the nvidia-96 package.
<allquixotic> Yep. This is from `aptitude show nvidia-96':  GPUs ranging from GeForce series 2 (except for GeForce2 GTS/GeForce2 Pro,
<allquixotic>  GeForce2 Ti and GeForce2 Ultra) to Geforce series 7 are supported.
<allquixotic> 5200 is between '2' and '7' ;-)
<St018> hello there.I will format my dual boot computer (ubuntu-windows) but grub is on same partition with windows .How can i restor grub after formatting
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: :=
<minimec> allquixotic: You seem to have some knowledge about the nvidia driver. I had a question about sluggish behaviour of a nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2), using property driver. Any ideas?
<minimec> allquixotic: on 10.10 maverick...
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: I have downloaded ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso which i try to add in the sources.list, but there always exists another line with Ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat Release i386 (20101007.1)
<allquixotic> minimec: It's been about 2 years since I've booted up the Nvidia proprietary driver; I use ATI now. That said, I might be able to speculate as to the issue. Sluggish behavior, eh? Do you have compiz (desktop effects) enabled?
<BlaDe^> CPUFREQ shows "  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.90 GHz" but I have a dual core 2.4GHz -- what's the problem?
<Nisarg_Shah> can i ask problems here?
<coz_> yes
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: thanks for your help, but how to install the package ?
<sacarlson> allquixotic: LeGambitteur: I see at nvidea site it wants nvidia driver version 173.14.28 as support http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.28-driver.html
<obscurant1st> i have installed vuze. What is the default install location of that? can some one pls tell me?
<plazia> sacarlson, thanks that sorted it :)
<allquixotic> Nisarg_Shah: This is a community tech support channel for supported versions of Ubuntu. If you have a problem with that, go ahead and ask.
<coz_> obscurant1st,  that should be under  internet applications
<minimec> allquixotic: Was a question on the #channel here from ironfoot*something*... I guess he used default settings including restricted driver.
<Nisarg_Shah> well, i just installed eclipse from the software center, but it was 3.5.2, 3.6 being the latest.
<obscurant1st> coz_: no i need the install location, where the binaries are stored!
<bonjoyee1> obscurant1st: try "whereis vuze" or "which vuze"
<BlaDe^> can anyone help with my problem?
<coz_> obscurant1st,  most likely  /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> obscurant1st, look inapplications/ internet
<Nisarg_Shah> i searched on the internet for steps to update, and followed them, but keep getting there are no new updated
<allquixotic> minimec: ironfoot495 is no longer here, so if that's his problem, and he isn't here...
<obscurant1st> coz_: bonjoyee1 thanks guys!
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee1: any hint for me
<Dr_Willis> Nisarg_Shah:  you looked for aupdated PPA of eclipse?
<minimec> allquixotic: I know.
<undecim> BlaDe^: Can I get a pastebin of /proc/cpuinfo?
<Nisarg_Shah> aaaaa.... whats that, i am new to ubuntu
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: Oh, you might want to install the nvidia-173 package instead :-) Although the -96 package MAY work, the 173 is much more recent and still supports your GPU
<BlaDe^> sure, moment undecim
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | Nisarg_Shah
<ubottu> Nisarg_Shah: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bonjoyee1> wsirc_4737723: so you say you have added the dvd to sources right?
<Dr_Willis> Nisarg_Shah:  ubuntu gets basically everything updated every 6 mo, thats why the app is not the latest
<St018> Nisarg_Shah: eclipse in software center is helios if you go eclipse.org and download eclipse for linux version
<wsirc_4737723> yes
<allquixotic> minimec: Well, for starters, it could be what I just discovered (thanks scarlson): The cards from GeForce '5' series through GeForce '7' series (6150 included) would be supported by either the -96 or the -173 driver. You want to use the newer one.
<LeGambitteur> St018: you have to  boot with the live cd, 1) System->Administration->Drivers utilities: then pick the primary hard drive id (normaly /dev/sda)
<St018> its galileo there
<BlaDe^> undecim:  http://pastie.org/1528884
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: so what happens when installing packages?
<Nisarg_Shah> i can downloaded it from the website
<Nisarg_Shah> i cant see the icon and stuff
<Nisarg_Shah> of eclipse
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: You could probably install it through the Ubuntu Software Center, but I just pull up a terminal and run, e.g., sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Dr_Willis> Nisarg_Shah:  its best to use a PPA. or som eother repository
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: here is how line look like deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 i386]/ maverick main restricted
<GauravButola> Pete Graner (Kernel Engineering Manager) is about to do his live Q+A IRC chat now in #ubuntu-meeting on freenode - join and ask your kernel questions! Join from your web browser at http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-meeting
<St018> LeGambitteur: there is no drivers in admi*
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: do you have the dvd now?
<St018> http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: there is another line added by itself like this deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007.1)]/ maverick main restricted
<BlaDe^> undecim:  that doesn't seem to mention 2.4GHz either
<Gwar_Trolle> Why wont my wireless usb dongle connect to an adhoc network? :'(
<St018> Nisarg_Shah: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<undecim> BlaDe^: Nope
<LeGambitteur> St018: sorry I have the french version, it's the one before the last menu in Administration
<BlaDe^> undecim: It is though, I assure you :p
<Nisarg_Shah> how do i add the eclipse i downloaded from the website to the development section in the menu
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: while doing apt-get install something it says it can not find the second deb dvd
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: i have the iso
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: is any of those lines preceded by a # (ie commented out)?
<minimec> allquixotic: That is good to know for further questions going into this direction. I run a painless 7600GS... Would the system automatically indicate the newer one a srecommended?
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: ok thank you, I'll install it ;)
<St018> Nisarg_Shah: i dont remember actually u can ask that here
<Nisarg_Shah> ???
<LeGambitteur> St018: are you runing the live cd right now ?
<Nisarg_Shah> new doubt!
<St018> no boot
<allquixotic> minimec: Unsure. You can look in dmesg to check which version you're running though.
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: no
<undecim> BlaDe^: Do you have cpufrequtils installed?
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: ok...is this the same dvd you installed your ubuntu from?
<BlaDe^> undecim:  yup -- want the info output?
<undecim> BlaDe^: AYe
<minimec> allquixotic: DOn't need nvidia assistance personally. But THX for the information. I am more the ATI guy...
<BlaDe^> undecim:  http://pastie.org/1528898
<LeGambitteur> St018: in linux or windows ? ?
<St018> its dual boot
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: yes, i mean the first name, out of two
<St018> i will just format windows
<LeGambitteur> St018: so you havn't done it yet
<St018> but thanks to manufacturer ubuntu's grub settings are in ntfs partition which i will format
<St018> no but my friend done
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: ok then...comment out the second line...mount the dvd..and do sudo apt-get update
<obscurant1st> bonjoyee: coz_ it showed /usr/bin/vuze but its not a dir it says?
<undecim> BlaDe^: Is this a laptop?
<BlaDe^> undecim:  yes
<mariuszgsk> hello
<St018> Nisarg_Shah: ar u there
<St018> http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html
<Nisarg_Shah> yes
<undecim> BlaDe^: Is it currently connected to AC power?
<St018> check here it says how to
<BlaDe^> undecim:  yes
<undecim> BlaDe^: Was it connected on boot?
<bonjoyee> obscurant1st: it should be a binary file..try file /usb/bin/vuze
<BlaDe^> undecim: yes, it's almost always connected.... i've had this problem for months.. but finally decided to try and do something about it
<BlaDe^> undecim:  I also had the issue on 10.04
<undecim> BlaDe^: My guess would be that it's a BIOS setting
<undecim> BlaDe^: But that could be wrong
<LeGambitteur> St018: ok, I'v done the same, but with a french procedure, so what are u runing now ?
<chaos2358> strange thing. the battery for my laptop has been dead for a few months. I just recieved the new one i ordered but when i put it in "everything works fine" I do not have the "on battery power" settings group under power managment anymore????
<BlaDe^> undecim:  what should I look for? the bios is pretty basic for this laptop
<St018> ubuntu
<St018> 23 or 24 kernel
<obscurant1st> bonjoyee: the thing is i downloaded the latest binaries from vuze website, and i am thinking to update it by replacing these binaries, but now in here i am only able to find one binary file. :(
<chaos2358> running ubuntu 10.10 by the way
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: its mounted, but is in the /media, not in the /media/cdrom and cat /etc/fstab, does not have its entry
<LeGambitteur> St018: fine, System->Administration->disk utilities
<undecim> BlaDe^: Anything to do with clock speed or performance. Though unless you changed it yourself, I don't see any reason for it to be limiting your CPU speed
<St018> LeGambitteur: im there
<BlaDe^> undecim: Nah I haven't touched it.
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: it should be in /media/apt
<bonjoyee> obscurant1st: did you install it from the repos?
<chaos2358> I no longer have the settings tab for "on battery power" on my laptop. I dont know where it went, how it went or why it went. How do i get it back? Ubuntu 10.10
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: should i create apt manually
<LeGambitteur> St018: note the id of your primary hdd
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: no..
<BlaDe^> undecim: thanks for your help
<LeGambitteur> St018: normaly it's /dev/sda
<undecim> BlaDe^: Is your laptop running hot or anything?
<obscurant1st> bonjoyee: the old one i installed from binaries, but the vze 4.6 is nt there in repos
<Nisarg_Shah> i am really new to ubuntu and have a question : what is tar.gz exactlly. i know its a compression standard, but does it have any other application, like an exe in windows
<BlaDe^> undecim:  nope, 48degrees for the CPU
<undecim> BlaDe^: In my experience, AMD boards like to have hardware control of CPU frequency...
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: how did you mount the dvd..from iso image?
<BlaDe^> undecim:  I see
<undecim> BlaDe^: e.g., my laptop will only go to 1/2 speed if not plugged in
<St018> dev/sda
<BlaDe^> undecim:  I rarely utilise all the CPU anyway so it's not a major issue, just irritating
<chaos2358> Nisarg_Shah,  Nope. It is just the format in which linux/ubuntu uses for packages.
<bonjoyee> obscurant1st: what do you mean by binaries?
<chaos2358> I no longer have the settings tab for "on battery power" on my laptop. I dont know where it went, how it went or why it went. How do i get it back? Ubuntu 10.10
<St018> LeGambitteur: i have 7
<undecim> BlaDe^: It might be the powernow driver, too
<renj> does ubuntu use /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
<BlaDe^> undecim:  that'td make proc/cpuinfo report the wrong data?
<LeGambitteur> St018: 7 hdd ?
<undecim> BlaDe^: No
<obscurant1st> tar.gz will contain binaries right, like firefox when we download from the webite
<renj> first script run by init
<Nisarg_Shah> then how do u 'install' from tar.whatever
<bonjoyee> obscurant1st: yes..so my question is..how did you install the older version?
<chaos2358> Nisarg_Shah, right click>extract here.
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoye:         mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<obscurant1st> the old version is still there in repo
<St018> LeGambitteur: No 7 partitions 1 for bootable 2 ntfs 1 swap  and 3 ezt
<Nisarg_Shah> that will extract the folder, is that it?
<obscurant1st> i think i hv made some changes in the repo
<obscurant1st> but still its shwing 4.3
<chrislu5tic> hellooo
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: is this a dvd image or a physical disc?
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee:  mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: dvd image
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: then that command won't mount the image..
<St018> LeGambitteur: i have a partition called "Sistem Ayrıldı" which mea
<Synaptic> hello
<renj> hello...
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /media/cdrom
<LeGambitteur> St018: so just one hdd, click on it and write in a paper what u have in device (normaly it's /dev/sda)
<endless> hello everyone
<glitchd> does anyone know how i can go about getting  the matrix code for my desktop background?
<renj> i had this question about init and init scripts
<St018> LeGambitteur: Which means system seperated and which have a folder called boot
<endless> how to reactive gtk?
<St018> LeGambitteur: so what i need to do is not to format that part right?
<coz_> endless,   "reactive"  gtk?
<schnuffle1> renj: rc.sysinit is not used on 10.10 you have rc.local and /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<St018> LeGambitteur: which called dev/sda1
<schnuffle1> renj: the latter one cares about starting old sysv based daemons
<LeGambitteur> St018: dev/sda1 is the ntfs one ?
<glitchd> anyone?
<St018> LeGambitteur: yes
<endless> coz_ somehow my X-server is not working
<renj> schnuffle1, /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf is the first script run by init?
<mcl0vin> good morning folks
<mcl0vin> i need help with some network issue . please take a look at http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd3/ribrahim/mynetwork.jpg
<St018> glitchd: just waşş
<endless> using natty @ eeepc 1000H
<coz_> endless,  this is  10.10?
<LeGambitteur> St018: you can format it if you want, and then restore your grub
<endless> coz_ natty
<St018> glitchd: just wallpaper?
<glitchd> St018, huh?
<mcl0vin> i need help with that to access my apache2 running on ubuntu 9.10 please
<glitchd> St018, yes
<coz_> endless,  ah   well you must either just installed this or did system updates... and you have nvidia  ..yes?
<glitchd> St018, i want it to be an animated type wallpaper
<Nisarg_Shah> i still didnt get an answer, how do i add eclipse to application> when i have extracted it from a folder and run it from there
<St018> glitchd: googlize that
<St018> glitchd: i dont think you can add animated wallpapers
<Broken> hello everyone :)
<renj> schnuffle1,  so is it the first script run by init..??
<glitchd> St018, wow,...thx for the tip.
<bonjoyee> Nisarg_Shah: you have to create a custom launcher for it..
<endless> coz_ I'm using ASUS eeepc 1000H now, it's my only netbook I can get now..
<schnuffle1> remj: no it's an upstart script that is run on the filesystem trigger which means after the filesystems are mounted
<St018> LeGambitteur: how to restore grub then?
<Nisarg_Shah> launcher???? i am new
<undecim> Nisarg_Shah: Right-click on the main menu, click "edit menus"
<mcl0vin> anyone please help me
<Broken> can anyone help me I want to install games on ubuntu :-s
<coz_> endless,   which video card?   lspi | grep -i vga
<schnuffle1> renj: what do you want to do?
<undecim> Broken: Which games?
<chrislu5tic> Hi all, Im relatively new to linux, Im running ubuntu 10.10,   Im trying to install enemy territory,   a game.. I have the file,   et-linux-2.60.x86.run      But I am unsure as of how to properly install it,
<St018> Nisarg_Shah: like shortcut
<LeGambitteur> St018: I'v got dual boot too, I'v formated the windows partition and installed a new one, then I'v restored my grub, if it's what you want I can help you
<Nisarg_Shah> k
<Broken> games like NFS Most wanted and i have image is the dvd :|
<Broken> NRG file
<St018> LeGambitteur: exactly
<bonjoyee> Nisarg_Shah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<renj> schnuffle1, i wanted to set cpu affinity for init so that i get all process bound to jut one processor
<minimec> glitchd: There was some application once that took the matrix screensaver and rendered it as background. But that slows down the system.
<undecim> Broken: Most games like that don't support Linux
<St018> LeGambitteur: just how to restore grub while cant access ubuntu
<LeGambitteur> St018: in disk... click on the partition wich have linux
<coz_> endless,  did you just install this?  and  actually  go to #ubuntu+1  channel  which is for natty
<minimec> glitchd: Also e17 got an animated matrix background I think.
<Broken> so i cannot play it then :((
<Nisarg_Shah> wow thanks
<chrislu5tic> Hi all, Im relatively new to linux, Im running ubuntu 10.10, Im trying to install enemy territory, a game.. I have the file, et-linux-2.60.x86.run But I am unsure as of how to properly install it,
<LeGambitteur> St018: you need to boot with the live cd
<undecim> Broken: You can try it in Wine
<undecim> Broken: WineHQ.org
<St018> LeGambitteur: and how to restore?
<Broken> wine does not run NRG files and not ISO also :(
<undecim> chrislu5tic: You're going about this the wrong way...
<undecim> chrislu5tic: Enemy Territory is in the Ubuntu repositories. Just install it from the software center
<chrislu5tic> ohh
<chrislu5tic> excellent
<LeGambitteur> St018: pick a shit of paper and write the commands to do while in livecd
<chrislu5tic> how about, the 2.60b pathch and what not?
<gpc> LeGambitteur: sheet
<chrislu5tic>  patcH**
<undecim> lol, bad typos
<St018> LeGambitteur: i have my editor
<gpc> sheet = une page
<victorhugo289> Guys, I need can somebody help me, I have Ubuntu 10.10, and I installed this program called 'KIG', it's very good, but the little squares for the help tips when you hover your mouse on a button appear as black squares, you can't see nothing in there.
<LeGambitteur> gpc: oops sorry
<gpc> LeGambitteur: no problem
<glitchd> minimec, e17?
<Broken> i have Ubuntu 10.04 UE it has wine but wine wont run ISO files
<St018> LeGambitteur: yes?
<LeGambitteur> St018: the first thing is to run : System->Administration->disk utilities
<undecim> Broken: You need to mount or extract the ISO files
<Broken> in WINE?
<Broken> wine will mount ISO files? :D
<undecim> Broken: No
<St018> LeGambitteur: didnt close
<mike999> hi all
<victorhugo289> All my KDE applications on Ubuntu are not showing the help tips when you hover your mouse over a button!! it's annoying.
<glitchd> is there an exact way to get  the matrix background on my desktop? ubuntu 10.04
<undecim> Broken: Either open with the archive manager or use acetoneiso to mount
<undecim> Broken: Acetone should be available in the software center
<VCoolio> glitchd: e17 has animated backgrounds, just not matrix ones; you'll need to make xscreensaver your wallpaper (there's a tool for that) then set matrix as default screensaver and disable nautilus as drawing desktop, google for a howto
<Broken> installed acetoneiso but i don't find where is it :(
<LeGambitteur> St018: 2) write the mount point of the linux partition which have grub
<chrislu5tic> i cannot locate enemy territory in ubuntu software centre
<glitchd> VCoolio, ok thx
<Broken> mike999: hello
<mike999> Broken hi there
<ben___> coz_, I solved my problem by mistake ..
<minimec> glitchd: http://www.enlightenment.org/ sudo apt-get install e17 on 10.10 maverick. It is a different Window Manager. But I didn't find any animated matrix wallpaper.
<Broken> whats up?
<undecim> chrislu5tic: Oh, sorry. It's only in mine because I had enabled the PlayDeb repositories....
<m1lk34> i try to update driver for intel gm965. i get this:
<St018> LeGambitteur: root (/) folder ?
<m1lk34> 'sudo apt-get install-xserver-xorg-video-intel E: Invalid operation install-xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<Guest26752> just ALT+left arrow , It shows login screen!
<LeGambitteur> St018: /media/...
<undecim> chrislu5tic: Check this out: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.10/?q=enemy+territory
<mike999> Broken how is ur Ubuntu
<coz_> ben__  oh
<Broken> awesome :)
<St018> LeGambitteur: ok its sda1
<Broken> mike999: it is brilliant :D
<victorhugo289> Any help?
<mike999> Broken  no doubt
<endless> coz_ thx alot helping me
<genii-around> m1lk34: Remove the dash between install and xserver and replace it with a space
<coz_> endless,  ok how did you solve this?
<LeGambitteur> St018: yes, now write the mount point name /media/...
<undecim> chrislu5tic: Install the playdeb package as it explains on that page, then you will have PlayDeb games (including enemy territory) in your software center.
<chrislu5tic> yesssssss
<endless> coz_, ALT+Left Arrow
<coz_> endless,  also  the official natty  channel is   #ubuntu+1
<St018> LeGambitteur: its /media/Sistem Ayrıldı
<mcl0vin> why i am not able to access my apache2 on my server
<endless> coz_, okay thanks :)
<mike999> Broken so where r u from
<m1lk34> oh thx, i thought i had already tried that, but heck it worked :)
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: is apache2 running?  check with ps -A | grep apach
<LeGambitteur> St018: fine, 3) in a terminal (Applications->accessories->terminal) run this command : sudo os-prober
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: check this out please http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd3/ribrahim/mynetwork.jpg
<Nisarg_Shah> whats a repository?
<LeGambitteur> St018: and check if all your systems are listed
<Broken> mike999: India my brother and you?
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: you were helping me the other day i believe so !
<bazhang> !repo > Nisarg_Shah
<ubottu> Nisarg_Shah, please see my private message
<mike999> Broken  Russia
<St018> LeGambitteur: /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<bazhang> !ot | Broken mike999
<ubottu> Broken mike999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<St018> LeGambitteur: just windows
<St018> !ot
<JuJuBee> If I didn't mount a volume during install of 10.10 can I copy the entry from my 10.04 fstab over?
<mcl0vin> !repo > mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin, please see my private message
<Broken> sorry
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: well I must have failed the first time, so it is running then?
<endless> may I ask how to change telnet to UTF-8 Support?
<LeGambitteur> St018: it's normal you are not running a livecd
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: hahaha ... no its not
<LeGambitteur> St018: thees steps are to do in the livecd
<chrislu5tic> awesome its working
<St018> ok
<St018> LeGambitteur: and what more?
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: takes me 2 times to figure that out?
<LeGambitteur> St018: that's why u have to pick a sheet of paper and write them ;)
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> any one who knows a lot about vsftpd ?
<St018> LeGambitteur: i have
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: are you looking at the diagram ?
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: I did yes
<NooBoontoo> Ok, i've  done it again. I cant login to Ubuntu 10.10 without being in SafeGraphical Mode
<NooBoontoo> I have done the nvidia-xconf and restarted, but still, the same
<LeGambitteur> St018: 4) in a terminal run : sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/... /dev/sda
<NooBoontoo> Its the second time now, last time happened when I updated and now the same
<NooBoontoo> Its the second time now, last time happened when I updated and now the same
<bonjoyee> !anyone | yellabs-r2
<ubottu> yellabs-r2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> !enter | NooBoontoo
<ubottu> NooBoontoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: have you tried backing up Xorg.conf and just trying again?
<LeGambitteur> St018: change /media/... with your linux mount point name
<St018> LeGambitteur: ok
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: ok there is a dnydns updater installed at the m$ windows (19.168.10.35) that redirects my WAN ip to my domain.dynDNSfreeacount.com
<LeGambitteur> St018: 5) reboot and you'r done ;)
<brokenangel> i got dc you there :-s
<mcl0vin> i am not able to hit my domain
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: trying again with the driver manager, not the nvidia-configamajig command
<St018> LeGambitteur: can i access my programs while live cd
<NooBoontoo> ChogyDan: Yes, I used the nvidia-xconf command and restarted but still the same
<St018> LeGambitteur: like guake and emacs?
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: ok and does your router redirect port 80 to your ubuntu box?
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: which router?
<LeGambitteur> St018: u can run all the programs installed by defaul in ubuntu
<sacarlson> linksys
<LeGambitteur> St018: like gedir
<LeGambitteur> St018: gedit*
<miniuser> hello. whats the new keybaord combo to restart X? it used to be ctrl-alt-backspace?
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: the linksys the outside wan, is it redirect port 80 to what?
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: you could post your Xorg.0.log through pastebin
<NooBoontoo> Some say is the Kernel, I installed the most recnt version of the module Kernel from Nvidia, but some Ubuntu experts say that I have to stay with the kernels provided by Ubuntu
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: at this time , i removed all port fwding until i figure out whats up
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: well without it wan port 80 will go no place
<NooBoontoo> ChogyDan, I have like 15 .Xorg files, wich one should I paste?
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: how to activate the new installed driver ?
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: can you access apaceh2 from you windows box?
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: try rebooting
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: well will it redirect to another subnet ? because linksys is at network id 192.168.1.0 and ubuntu is at 192.168.10.0
<bonjoyee> mcl0vin: if you have not redirected port 80 to ubuntu..it should take you to the router config page..
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: it sounds like you already know what the problem is
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: that's what I was thinking to do ;)
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: thx man
<allquixotic> LeGambitteur: Good luck! :)
<LeGambitteur> cya guys
<NooBoontoo> ChogyDan, not really, I just asuming it is the Kernel, is there a way to delete a Kernel from a GPU and then installing the one provided from Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: no it won't
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: that an issue then
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: ya just change it
<mcl0vin> sacarlson:there must be a way
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: you should uninstall whatever you installed, but I don't know about that.  You could try just renaming your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and then use the standard driver manager to uninstall then install the driver again
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: i mean , thats what a router suppose to do! join internetworks right?
<QuartZo> hey dudes, i have one concern, i am setting up a "studio" machine... with ubuntu... it will have 2 lite-on drives, is brasero going to be OK burning 2 mediums at once?
<ChogyDan> QuartZo: I think that depends on how you have hooked them up
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: ok add another fake port on ubuntu like eth0:1  that has another address of 192.168.1.37
<NooBoontoo> ChogyDan, Thats sond ok, but like I told you before, I have like 15 Xorg files, wich one is the correct one?
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcl0vin> sacarlson: can you help me understand what you are trying to accomplish
<QuartZo> ChogyDan: one on each SATA channel
<NooBoontoo> Xorg.0 Xorg.0.log.old Xorg.1 Xorg.1log.old....
<mattc__> major headache with alu mac keyboard (uk) and ubuntu
<mattc__> every setting i try always misses out an important key
<mattc__> either hash or backslash
<NooBoontoo> I even have a Xorg.failsafe.log
<w3pt> chat4all.org
<sten_> hi, where i can put rythmbox translation?
<cognitiaclaeves> ssh-agent appears to be broken in ubuntu LTS.  ( At least, it didn't work out of the box like it did for Debian Lenny. )
<cognitiaclaeves> It keeps asking for the passphrase with each connection.
<schnuffle1> mattc__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<mattc__> infact, it is fine if i switch to US keyboard (just lose the pound symbol)
<ChogyDan> QuartZo: I would give it a try.  If it doesn't work, try enabling immed in Edit > Plugins > wodim > Configure   (I know, it is hidden)
<izinucs> Any issues these days with installing ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on the same install and switching between them on the login screen?  other than the menu mess it typically creates
<maco> izinucs: thats it
<izinucs> maco: meaning the menu mess ? :)
<ChogyDan> NooBoontoo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf     you only have one of those
<sacarlson> mcl0vin: simply add with ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.37, and magic now you can be seen and work both networks from a single nic
<maco> izinucs: yep
<maco> izinucs: though i saw someone link a hint here recently about running a script to add OnlyShowIn=Gnome and OnlyShowIn=KDE (or something like that) all the .desktop files
<piercedwater> Does anyone know where I can find 64-bit Dell DSET or OMSA for Ubuntu?
<inashdeen> hi,need help to get ctrl alt del bind to system monitor on maverick meerkat for ok mint linux 10
<izinucs> maco: ok.. good.. in the past when you switched you had to choose the backend processes.. either gnome or kde.. is that still true and can you flip flop between them?
<jastiv> where can I find my package log?
<paradigmflow> is there a sudo apt for ImageMagick?
<sten_> hi, where i can put rythmbox translation?
<tom1996> hi all
<izinucs> paradigmflow: sure.. sudo apt-get imagemagick
<jastiv> I've completly messed up my packageing system and I want to find out what I did wrong.
<izinucs> paradigmflow: sure.. sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<schnuffle1> jastiv: /var/log/dpkg.log
<jastiv> so I don't keep doing it over and over and over
<maco> izinucs: what do you mean "backend process"?
<sten_> hi, where i can put rythmbox translation?
<tom1996> dpkg-reconfigure apt
<gpc> jastiv: /var/log/apt/history.log
<izinucs> maco: the system processes.. gnome uses compiz and kde doesn't etc
<sten_> hi, where i can put rythmbox translation?
<genii-around> paradigmflow: You may want to run first: sudo apt-get update
<sten_> hi, where i can put rythmbox translation?
<maco> izinucs: compiz is just a window manager. you can use it with gnome, kde, or xfce
<sten_> hi, where i can put rythmbox translation?
<androxy> hi
<maco> izinucs: gnome's window manager is metacity. kde's is kwin, and xfce's is xfwm4
<jalljo> is there an ubuntu equivalent to freebsd's portaudit, or do you just watch the security lists and manually upgrade vulnerable packages
<tom1996> sten_: you might seacrch for a locales/folder
<paradigmflow> many thnx
<izinucs> maco: yes.. but like in 10.04 pulseaudio was in gnome but not in kubuntu and there are other system differences in the backend.
<greppy> jalljo: I just install apticron and then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade when it emails me that there are updates.
<maco> izinucs: kubuntu and xubuntu both use pulseaudio now
<izinucs> maco: yes.. on 10.10
<paradigmflow> Invalid operation imagemagick?
<izinucs> maco: ok.. I'll give it a shot.. I can always revert
<schnuffle1> paradigmflow: trying to install imagemagick?
<paradigmflow> yer
<genii-around> paradigmflow: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<schnuffle1> paradigmflow: how? paste your command
<genii-around> schnuffle1: If it says that "imagemagick" is an invalid command, omitting of the directive "install" almost certainly
<paradigmflow> yes I missed the 'install' bit :$
<ActionParsnip> Pici: can I PM you a trivial question please?
<noobie25> sudo apt-get install mysql    this is not working any help>
<schnuffle1> genii-around: the main imagemagick tool is called convert
<Encry9> Hi, I relogged out of ubuntu, truecrypt was running, refuses to show a window because it's really there i just cannot see it, i tried sudo killall -9 truecrypt, and i dont see it running anywhere, how to get truecrypt running again without restarting PC?
<schnuffle1> genii-around: sorry just got it :)
<paradigmflow> convert?
<rylie> y0y0y0
<rylie> my niggaz
<rylie> how do i decrypt a 7zip file
<rylie> slammy wammy on the p side
<schnuffle1> paradigmflow: imagemagick is a tool suite where the main binary is called convert
<pvl1> rylie, get the password?
<guntbert> rylie: don't do that again
<paradigmflow> I see
<ActionParsnip> Rylie:can you not spam the channel please
<izinucs> noobie25: you trying to install LAMP?  then use sudo tasksel
<SuperPaco69> hello is there a command to find out which users belong to what groups?
<pvl1> Encry9, have you tried running it from a terminal to see the debug info
<rylie> i have the password
<noobie25> izinucs: yes...      i haven't used tasksel.... i'll try that now
<pvl1> rylie, so go install 7z and extract
<guntbert> rylie: 1st: mind your language here
<Encry9> pvl1: yeah, ill try with -v and see what it says or is there a better method?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Sure.
<Rypervenche> How can I extract a tar.gz to a specific folder in one command? I tried "tar xzvf filename.tar.gz -C $HOME/folder" and it didn't work.
<ajitam> hi I'm unable to mount disk - wrong filetype. How can I get disk filetype (/dev/sdb2            3854       19457   125339130   83  Linux)
<ActionParsnip> Rylie: if you install p7zip-full and p7zip-rar you can run: 7z x filename
<ActionParsnip> /
<pvl1> Encry9, you might also want to try running top, or better yet htop, to see if maybe its not called truecrypt
<androxy> hello, any one here installed android sdk in ubuntu?
<Encry9> ok
<androxy> http://www.crashcourse.ca/wiki/index.php/Android_on_Ubuntu_10.04
<androxy> have a problem
<FloodBot2> androxy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperPaco69> hello is there a command to find out which users belong to what groups?
<q0z> ajitam, i assume thats a usb pendrive?
<pvl1> SuperPaco69, do you mean from a command line?
<guntbert> SuperPaco69: less /etc/group
<ajitam> q0z no hard drive
<SuperPaco69> yes pvl1
<greppy> SuperPaco69: you could grep /etc/group for the usernames or the group name.
<xman> hi !!!
<jalljo> greppy - thanks. thats one method i had read about but wasnt sure if that just emailed about updates or if it ranked them by severity. ill check it out
<SuperPaco69> ok greppy  thanks
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: try a direct link, ditch $HOME for now
<cognitiaclaeves> Anyone have ssh-agent working in ubuntu from the command line?
<Pici> SuperPaco69: getent group somegroupname
<xman> do you know a way to change desktop icons size in ubuntu ?
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: I tried that as well, I tried using "/home/username/folder" but it did nothing as well.
<guntbert> !anyone | cognitiaclaeves
<ubottu> cognitiaclaeves: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ajitam> q0z I try et3 and nfs but nothing works
<q0z> hm.. then this is definitely not the way to do it, but start up gparted and look at the device, then mount -t (filetype gpartedshowed) /dev/sda(partion #) (folder)
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: what message do you get?
<cognitiaclaeves> ssh-agent appears to be broken in ubuntu LTS.  I keep getting prompted for my pass key.
<q0z> ajitam, mistyped, sdb*
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: No message, it just acts as though it finished, but nothing has been extracted. Normally I would just extract the folder then mv it, but since it's in a shared folder, I would rather not.
<cognitiaclaeves> How do I make ssh-agent work properly in ubuntu LTS?
<pvl1> cognitiaclaeves, why wouldnt you be prompted for a pass key?
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: does tar xzvf filename works without the -C option?
<cognitiaclaeves> pvl1: I would the first time.  I shouldn't every time after, right?
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: it does not seems to work at all, while doing apt-get install somthing it goes to internet repos and dont look for cdrom
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: how are you running ssh-agent?
<Wipster> evening all, I'm trying to recover my data after init couldn't be found, I am in the livecd at the mo but half my files and folders say I do not have the permissions necessary to display
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: plus do you have write permissions to your destination folder, or does it exist already?
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: Doing tar xzvf filename works fine.
<mello> hi im trying to connect to a virtual classroom that my university has but o only get a wihte page, but in windows it works fine, any idea why ff in ubuntu wont display it?
<pvl1> cognitiaclaeves, well if your running an ssh client to connect, yes it would ask for a password everytime
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: eval `ssh-agent`  , except in a script.
<Homefix> I have ubuntu installed on my EVO phone (My tutorial) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098 I am installing darwin streaming server and(done it sucsessfuly on my desktp computrs) I get "./Install: line 408: /user/local/bin/qtpasswd: no such file or directory". I installed with and without root priv. and even emulated in qemu, no luck either way. Is it because
<Homefix> it is in a chroot envirement? is there any work around, (all files and folders belong to root except "home/user".
<Encry9> pvl1: I was able to find the truecrypt window with superkey+tab, silly me for not doing that first! :)
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: that depends on what package you are installing..i
<cognitiaclaeves> pvl1: Do you know what ssh-agent is?
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: Yes, and I tried it both with the folder already existing, and without.
<ActionParsnip> Xman: if you rightclick and icon you can stretch it. If its the icon for a removable media it will stay stretched next time too
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: each time you do that it is setting up a new... socket? I think anyway...
<pvl1> Encry9, ah, good job!
<noobie25> izinucs:  thanks...i think its working like a charm!
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: Correct.  So I run the script once.
<wsirc_4737723> bonjoyee: but since i assume dvd has all the things than it has to look there also, can i force somehow to look only in cdrom and not internet
<pvl1> cognitiaclaeves, oh my mistake, yes i do. have you set up a password keeper thing on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | izinucs
<ubottu> izinucs: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: what I normally did was to save the output to a file, then source that file to get the env setup
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: try this: 'tar xvzf filename.tar.gz && echo PASS || echo FAIL'
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: ... but it doesn't seem to matter.  It doesn't seem to be talking correctly in ubuntu LTS.
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: then run ssh-add to add the key.
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: oh, with your -C foldername in place
<cognitiaclaeves> pvl1: I'm trying to use ssh-agent directly.
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: it was working for me before I changed how I used ssh a little.
<bonjoyee> wsirc_4737723: disable all other repos except the dvd...but beware that way you won't get the updates..
<pvl1> cognitiaclaeves, maybe you ought to try to compile from source
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: Ubuntu lts ?
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: yes.
<ajitam> q0z what do you mean with that (mistyped, sdb*)
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: 8.04 and then 10.04
<pvl1> cognitiaclaeves, however i think it may be a onfiguration thing
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: this works fine for me
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: if you do ssh-add -l, does it list your keys?
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: Hmm.. source the file.
<mello> can i connect to a microsoft remote desktop from ubuntu?
<pvl1> mello, yes
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: it says pass
<mattc__> im having user permission issues with mysqld
<ActionParsnip> Mello: yes use tsclient
<mattc__> can i repair these
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: In this case, no;  I'm somewhere in between testing where it is broken.  Give me a minute.
<mattc__> cant access files, so therefore cant start mysqld
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: so tar did not fail
<angelo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: http://paste.lopsa.org/87
<sacarlson> mello: not with remote desktop but you can with realvnc and maybe a few others
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: now, have you tried another tar file?
<pvl1> mattc__, you can only run binaries in the /etc/  dirs with sudo
<angelo> silenzio deglia agnelli
<mello> ActionParsnip: ok ty, where do i find it? or is it a terminal program?
<q0z> ajitam, i wrote "hm.. then this is definitely not the way to do it, but start up gparted and look at the device format, then mount as usual /dev/sdb[partion #]" , but instead of sdb i mistyped sda
<Pici> !it  | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Rishav_T> @mello: you can even use terminal server client, I think. Remote Desktop just needs to be enabled on the windows machine. Although I haven't tried it myself.
<greppy> cognitiaclaeves: that is what I have in my .bashrc, run 'agentinfo' once, then ssh-add my keys, voila
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: No, I'll try that.
<cognitiaclaeves> greppy: Ok.  Thanks.
<angelo> ok sorry
<mello> ActionParsnip: found it :9
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: user wants to connect to rdp which tsclient can do :)
<ajitam> q0z Ohh i get it. problem is that I have only terminal avalible
<thebear_> hi
<Rishav_T> Hi ;)
<greppy> sacarlson: umm, apt-get install rdesktop will get you an rdp client that works with windows.
<sacarlson> greppy: yes seems there is a way as actionparsnip point out
<clarkfischer> What's the difference between install and just cp-ing?
<q0z> ajitam, oh.. thats a bit more tricky.. than start up sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<thebear_> I have a question.I am running a 7.1 server edition and am looking to upgrade. The package manager doesnt work (prob due to the age of the distro). Is there an easy way to upgrade without loosing all my settings?
<q0z> ajitam, and write p, you shoud get the partion type printed out
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: you can try this one of mine: http://codespace.21publish.com/pub/codespace/ftransc-3.2.2.tar.gz
<mattc__> does mysqld have to be in init.d
<Rishav_T> @the_bear: maybe, this can help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595139
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: Ok, I'll try that.
<thebear_> Thanks Rishav_T I'll check it out
<Rishav_T> thebear_: no prob, ur welcome ;)
<Goliath> hey is grub2 stable to use?
<Rypervenche> mkanyicy: Hmmm, that worked. So it's the file then?
<bonjoyee> Goliath: what ubuntu are you using?
<mkanyicy> Rypervenche: I bet
<Goliath> bonjoyee: 9.10
<sacarlson> greppy:  so give it a try sudo apt-get install tsclient
<bonjoyee> Goliath: then you should be using grub2 anyways?
<greppy> greppy: I wasn't looking for an rdp client :)
<Goliath> bonjoyee: but is it stable yet?
<Goliath> why ubuntu uses grub2
<ra2011> hi all, how can I config my usb webcam? lsusb shows it as: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<mkanyicy> Goliath: instead of what?
<bonjoyee> Goliath: so does almost every other desktop linux distro..infact next debian stable will use it as well!
<schnuffle1> mattc__: which version of ubuntu?
<bonjoyee> Goliath: im using it since 9.10, now with debian squeeze, don't have any issues as such..
<bonjoyee> Goliath: what kind of issues are you expecting?
<Goliath> nothing
<Goliath> i read that grub2 is still under development
<mattc__> schnuffle1, the latest stable
<Pici> Goliath: Linux is still under development.
<angelo> hi, who know what can i do to download a file?
<bazhang> angelo, wrong network for that
<angelo> misandstanding
<noobie25> izinucs: i finished install with tasksel, but it keeps trying to download my php script rather than show in the browser....
<angelo> thanks
<tuXXX> hey guys
<schnuffle1> mattc__: the latest ues upstart so its configured in /etc/init
<tuXXX> I hope you can help me again here.. I got a NFS-Boot running on my xbox360 .. but i get what i would call "blinking cursor of death" .. its a fresh debootstrapped powerpc ubuntu system (built via livecd)
<sacarlson> angelo: in many cases we just click on a link in a browser to download files
<maco> Goliath: when development on some bit of free software /stops/ is when you need to worry
<tuXXX> and here goes the bootlog http://pastebin.com/7SdAekyk
<bonjoyee> Goliath: isn't that so a for every package?
<angelo> do you know a good network for this?
<tuXXX> fstab contains the following.. but also with empty fstab I get the exact same error:
<tuXXX> 192.168.11.20:/mnt/nfsroot/xbox/gentoo / nfs defaults 0 0
<bazhang> angelo, nope
<ajitam> when I try to mount disk I get "NTFS signature is missing." is there any way to fix this ?
<schnuffle1> tuXXX: you have problems with ureadahead and plymouth apparenty
<v0lksman_> ajitam, you may need to boot the disk in windows and run chkdsk on it...then try the mount again
<bonjoyee> ajitam: get it signed from Mr. Bill:P
<tuXXX> plymouth i just a graphical status .. which shoes how far bootprocess is
<tuXXX> isnt it?
<ra2011> any tips?
<v0lksman_> ra2011, cheese?
<spow> bonjour, bon, c'est probablement débile mais ca fait 1 heure que je suis sur google et que rien ne marche : j'ai du son dans tout, sauf dans ce qui utilise flash, et je suis sur une ubuntu à peu près neuve, ca vient d'où à votre avis ?
<ra2011> v0lksman: already tried cheese, but it shows my videocapture board instead of my usb webcam
<spow> oops sorry
<schnuffle1> !fr | spow
<ubottu> spow: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> !fr | spow
<Pici> :)
<spow> yeah got it thanks ...
<v0lksman_> ra2011, hrm...should be able to flip...sorry that was my only piece of knowledge on the matter.. ;)  I heard it was the be all end all of webcams in Ubuntu.. ;)
<Rishav_T> ra2011: tried going to preferences and choosing ur webcam?
<Rishav_T> as in the USB one?
<cognitiaclaeves> Ok... why is ssh-agent generating a PID that is one greater than the PID it's using in its SSH_AUTH_SOCK variable as reported when running ssh-agent by itself?
<ra2011> Rishav_T:  I can't change the device using cheese.... yes, its a USB webcam: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<spow> might as well translate it to english, I have no sound in any flash application on a somewhat new kubuntu, any idea where this usually comes from ?
<ra2011> v0lksman: ok
<ActionParsnip> Spow: does sound work everywhere else?
<spow> it does in amarok at least
<androxy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562700/
<spow> and when I boot the computer
<ubuntu_> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and everything.  i'm trying to figure this out on my own and am having a bit of trouble.  for an old 600mhz computer with 512mb of ram, what OS do i want?  i read about an ubuntu with xfce or something called xubuntu?  would an ubuntu minimal install iso be best?
<schnuffle1> spow: pulseaudio might be the problem
<cryptodira> /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found .... is the response to invoking google earth from the command line...nor will it launch from the icon in applications/internet... this is the latest version for 64 bit ubuntu.... suggestions???
<spow> this is wwhat I have in about:plugins :
<spow> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	Yes
<spow> application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl 	Yes
<cryptodira> googleearth.bin is indeed in the directory specified
<schnuffle1> spow: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio you have an explanation
<Rishav_T> ra2011: I found something online. maybe your drivers are missing, there's a link in the 2nd post of that thread. check it out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1029312
<ActionParsnip> Spow: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash: dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf   thanks
<spow> schnuffle1 : taking a look, ty
<LeGambitteur> hi guys
<androxy> hi would some one help me with an android sdk install on 10.04
<androxy> ?
<schnuffle1> spow: See the Known Issues section
<LeGambitteur> allquixotic: it works, thank's for the help
<spow> ActionParsnip : http://pastie.org/1529179
<Rishav_T> ubuntu_: You could try xubuntu, as u said (Its lighter than ubuntu) or lubuntu (which is also lighter than ubuntu) but I dont know what to choose between lubuntu and xubuntu. Best would be to download the ISOs and create a USB disk of each, try them out and see which one works the fastest.
<SuperPaco69> how can I take off a group a user???
<SirNeo> how can i tell update manager in ubuntu that i dont want th open office crap updates?
<ubuntu_> Rishav_T: ok thank you.  i'm reading here that xubuntu is for kids or something?  true?
<spow> schnuffle1 : it's also the case on Konqueror, not FF only btw
<ActionParsnip> Spow: sometimes its caused by too many flash plugins. I've also seen users only get sound with a manual flash install
<ActionParsnip> !pin | Sirneo
<ubottu> Sirneo: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<noobie25> when i try to edit my web files .... i have to always "sudo" my file....  isn't there a group thing i can do so i don't have to keep doing this?
<Rishav_T> ubuntu_: Not really. edubuntu is something meant for educational purposes. Xubuntu just uses a different environment (XFCE rather than GNOME) which is lighter. I haven't used it, but I find its programs (like its filemanager, music player, etc) much faster than those of ubuntu.
<schnuffle1> noobie25: which group owns the files?
<Gwar_Trolle> can someone find me what the terminal command is to disable and enable wireless with nm-applet? I know about ifconfig <device> down/up, but that's not what I am looking for.
<ActionParsnip> noobie25: add yourself to the group which owns the folder
<ubuntu_> Rishav_T: thank you very much.  i'll be getting that now.  it's so nice to see such a helpful community to guide new people :D
<noobie25> schnuffle1:   root owns the file....shouldn't it be apache?
<Rishav_T> ubuntu_: glad to help :) Actually its my first day on the IRC and feels awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: you could use: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<schnuffle1> noobie25: you decide who owns the files. apache is running under the user:group www-data:www-data
<noobie25> ActionParsnip:  root owns the directory...shouldn't it be apache?   ...   how do i add my name to the group?   is it chgrp foldername myusername
<Kindari|work> Can anyone reccomend a good video editor? Need to simply crop a couple clips and join them together, no frills.
<Gwar_Trolle> ActionParsnip: I'm not trying to remove wireless, I am just trying to temp disable it, the same way as if you rclicked nmapplet in the panel and clicked "enable wireless" off
<Rishav_T> SuperPaco69: go to system>>administration>>users & groups >> manage groups. There double-click the group and uncheck the user listed, whom you want to remove..
<Gwar_Trolle> Kindari|work: openshot is EPIC no frils
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: replace modulename with the actual module driving the interface
<Gwar_Trolle> Kindari|work: KDenLive is also a good one
<Kindari|work> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: i don't use gui network management much
<Gwar_Trolle> ActionParsnip: That seems a little extreme. :( I know it has something to do with Dbus. I had it saved once, but I lost it :(
<noobie25> schnuffle1:  i'm new to web development.... sorry.    If I (user_a) owns teh file.....can apache still read the files ok?
<cryptodira> i have the 64 bit ubuntu version of google earth... install produced NO errors, icon invocation = nothing happens, terminal = /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found   even tho the file in question is indeed in the directory in question.... thoughts, suggestions?   amd64 / 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: to re-enable simply run: sudo modprobe modulename
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69:  I like Rishav_T method better but if you have to use the command line then see man deluser
<SuperPaco69> sacarlson, what is the Rishav_T method??
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: how is it extreme?
<Rishav_T> SuperPaco69: go to system>>administration>>users & groups >> manage groups. There double-click the group and uncheck the user listed, whom you want to remove..
<Rishav_T> thats my methog
<Rishav_T> *method
<sacarlson> SuperPaco69: as stated: (02:24:22 AM) Rishav_T: SuperPaco69: go to system>>administration>>users & groups >> manage groups. There double-click the group and uncheck the user listed, whom you want to remove..
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: is there a bug logged?
<Gwar_Trolle> Messing with Kernal modules is hardly not :P I know it's a dbus command, just hoping someone knew. Thank ytou for the alternate method though ActionParsnip
<schnuffle1> noobie25: normally you change the ownership of the file ou upload to /var/www to www-data. A chown -R www-data:www-data would do it
<spow> ActionParsnip > Okay, so I'd like to try and remove FutureSplash, how do I find the package name associated ?
<ElectricBill> surprised that I can't apt-get unionfs-tools from lucid repo...
<ElectricBill> wassup with that?
<noobie25> schnuffle1:  what do you have www-data twice?
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: at least you have a method. Its not graceful which is what i think you meant
<almufadado> hi what good app is there to monitor network traffic in realtime ?
<ActionParsnip> Spow: scroll up. The command is there
<KB1JWQ> almufadado: ntop perhaps.
<LeGambitteur> CYA GUYS
<sacarlson> almufadado: wireshark
<KB1JWQ> almufadado: wireshark, depending on what you're trying to see.
<ActionParsnip> almufadado: ntop maybe
<KB1JWQ> ActionParsnip: Echo much? :-)
<Rishav_T> almufadado: I use bmon. simple yet quite good.
<ActionParsnip> KB1JWQ: great minds eh
<schnuffle1> noobie25: the first is the user, the second is the group : http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<almufadado> I use ntop -> good for traffic analysis
<noobie25> schnuffle1:  ty!!
<almufadado> i need to see who connected to my computer at a given time when there was a "mishapp"
<sacarlson> almufadado: if they loged in then might be seen in /var/logs/auth.log
<jk_> almufadado, try "less /var/log/auth.log" to see who's logged in and when.
<peteypan> anyone remember talking to me about xfce last night?
<lofy> Anyone here familiar with ubuntu remix?
<lofy> i'm trying desperately to get rid of the remix interface
<Rishav_T> lofy: remix as in unity?
<lofy> desktop-switcher thinks im in classic mode
<lofy> whatever you call that bar on the left
<schnuffle1> lofy: you unr?
<lofy> that isn't gnome
<lofy> yes
<Rishav_T> lofy: yea thats unity
<ibrahim> i have just installed ubuntu 10.4 there is no sound ,nothing is muted
<lofy> ok well that will help my search terms out a bit
<lofy> i can't even find the system preferences in it
<cognitiaclaeves> The best answer was to use keychain.
<Rishav_T> lofy: logout. then after you click on your login name (when typing in yout password) you shall see "unity" somewhere in the bottom of the screen. click on that, change it to GNOME (or Desktop)
<DiSTORT3D> mirroring a repo is taking 5 hours :o thats only for main updates and security :(
<lofy> thanks Rishav_T, will try that now
<androxy> lastlog androxy
<Rishav_T> lofy: ur welcome :)
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, there are a few of these: status half-installed google-earth-stable 6.0.1.2032-r0   with the final entry being: status installed google-earth-stable 6.0.1.2032-r0   these being found in the dpkg.log..... NO other log entries found anywhere.
<lofy> haha well i just logged in (before i got your advice) and there's nothing but a background
<lofy> f*ck
<Rishav_T> lofy: it will come once you click on your name.
<lofy> Rishav_T: i've already logged in :)
<Rishav_T> lofy: So its working?
<lofy> lol no, I logged in and there is only a background displayed
<paradigmflow> try changing the log in to safe mode
<lofy> i was running some commands i was unsure of trying to get unity to go
<ibrahim> i have just installed ubuntu 10.4 there is no sound ,nothing is muted "help me to solve that problem" ???
<ra2011> Rishav_T: Thanks I will try this...
<lofy> Just logged in with desktop edition. Thanks for clarification Rishav_T & paradigmflow
<Rishav_T> lofy: wc again.
<pindonga> hi, is it possible to run a command each time a package is updated from a specific ppa? (I'm thinking here in the case of using unattended-upgrades)
<almufadado> sacarlson : wireshark is the best so far ... Thanks community !
<newbieOne> can anyone please tell me how to install ubuntu from usb, from the terminal?
<Firartix> yohey :)! wanted to ask, is the .xinitrc launched on X Init or the Windows' manager init ?
<Rishav_T> newbiw0ne: I didn't get you exactly. If you want to install Ubuntu from USB, how do you get a terminal? You using any other OS with a command-only interface?
<Rishav_T>  newbie0ne: I didn't get you exactly. If you want to install Ubuntu from USB, how do you get a terminal? You using any other OS with a command-only interface?
<Citizenwarrior> Does anyone know a interface control applet (like smart phones have) for Ubuntu that would let you monitor and control wireless, gps, bluetooth, lan.... ect... Something that would let you also set profiles for both security and power management?
<ibrahim> may any body help me i have a problem there is no sound like it is muted and nothing is muted "i am new to ubuntu please help me" ubuntu 10.04
<cryptodira> google earth  fails to launch   no errors on install.... this error when launching from terminal:  /usr/bin/google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found  the file is actually in the dir...except it has a preceeding '.' but no slash.... suggestions?
<zick> connection error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL any idea?
<Encry9> cryptodira: run this and then try remaking that .deb sudo apt-get install lsb-core
<Encry9> had the same exact issue last night
<Ciphermagi> What does Krisha do, exactly?
<Ciphermagi> Sorry, Krita
<tim167> hi, how can I share my internet connection from my laptop with a desktop that only has (wired) ethernet ? (both ubuntu)
<schnuffle1> tim167: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Ruudjah> Hi! ubuntu's working great :). Yesterday, my Lenovo t61 got broken, so I switched my SSD into my old t60p. Everything works fine, except playing video. The video shows, but colors arent good (too dark, too much red, barely see-able)
<tim167> thanks schnuffle1
<Ruudjah> Most likely, the graphics driver/subsystem has the wrong settings or video driver. What best to do next?
<cryptodira> Encry9,  these are all packages that are NOT currently installed.... running amd64 10.04    are these actually required to run google earth, if so, why was that not mentioned during the install?
<schnuffle1> Ruudjah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<Games_x2> how do i see what packages are installed on my machine
<Games_x2> ?
<schnuffle1> Games_x2: sudo dpkg -l | less
<Ruudjah> schnuffle1: "Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<Ruudjah> "
<cryptodira> Encry9,  this google earth is the latest ubuntu 64 version... no make required.
<schnuffle1> Ruudjah: xserver-xorg
<ibrahim> may any body help me i have a problem there is no sound like it is muted but nothing is muted "i am new to ubuntu please help me" ubuntu 10.04
<Ruudjah> reboot I suppose? it "worked" --> meaning it did not respond
<Ruudjah> brb
<bazhang> Ruudjah, what about alt f2 metacity --replace
<}dec3pti0n{> how come there is still no sign of postgresql 9 pkgs on any repo ?
<spacecataz_> does anyone know if you can assign more than one group to a directory?
<schnuffle1> Ruudjah: log out and login again is enough
<murphs> is there a hotkey to open a term? or at least a run command hotkey? (netbook edition if it matters)
<schnuffle1> spacecataz_: only way i to use acl, the partition needs to be mounted with acl enabled
<schnuffle1> is*
<spacecataz_> ugh, thx schnuffle
<Encry9> cryptodira: sudo apt-get remove lsb-core then
<Gwar_Trolle> can someone find me what the terminal command is to disable and enable wireless with nm-applet? I know about ifconfig <device> down/up, but that's not what I am looking for.  It has something to do with dbus. I had it before, but i lost it :(
<spacecataz_> also wondering if apache web folder (www) should be assigned to root or www-data group?
<brontoeee> any 'kupfer' alternatives?
<Guest21974> ?
<Ruudjah> no luck
<Ruudjah> http://imgur.com/stnIq
<schnuffle1> spacecataz_: /var/www is normally owned www-data
<spacecataz_> for some reason mine is owned by root :/
<bazhang> Ruudjah, did you run the command I suggested?
<Guest21974> +i
<Ruudjah> Everything else seems to render as expected. Windows media streams, avi played in totem gives linked result
<ibrahim> may any body help me i have a problem there is no sound like it is muted and nothing is muted "i am new to ubuntu please help me" ubuntu 10.04
<Ruudjah> bazhang: yes
<spacecataz_> default from install.  i'll try changing and see if it breaks anything.
<Ruudjah> bazhang: the screen flickered just very quick and then showed as before runnng the command
<schnuffle1> spacecataz_: ooops, I was wrong it's owned by root
<bazhang> Ruudjah, and videos play the same now?
<Ruudjah> yes, after reboot no change in video rendering
<spacecataz_> lol, okay.  it seems weird to me, why have a www-data group if it's owned by root? :/
<bazhang> Ruudjah, you ran the command again after rebooting?
<Ruudjah> i ran it before rebooting
<bazhang> Ruudjah, then try again now please
<Ruudjah> I'm afraid
<botcity> Gwar_Trolle:  what you want is to stop the service of network manager"  sudo service network-manager stop / start  " i think is the command?
<Ruudjah> my irc client is a bit antique, no logs nor history...
<Ruudjah> what was the command again?
<bazhang> Ruudjah, there are channel logs kept for this channel
<bazhang> Ruudjah, alt f2 metacity --replace
<Games_x2> is there a way to search for a specific thing you have installed?
<Rishav_T> bye guys.
<schnuffle1> Games_x2: sudo dpkg -l | grep <packetname>
<Ruudjah> seems not to help
<brontoeee> spacecataz_, i belive thats good for a production server, since you will probably have virtual domains which can be owned by somebody else for examples, however for playing around and dev work i'd just chown to www-data, but i'am no expert really...
<mkf00> someone common with xchat?
<mkf00> i get the message
<mkf00> #django :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<mkf00> when i try to connect to the channel #django
<spacecataz_> brontoeee: i'll give it a try, if it breaks i can always change it back :)
<bazhang> mkf00, then register
<guntbert> !register | mkf00
<ubottu> mkf00: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<brontoeee> !register | mkf00
<schnuffle1> spacecataz_: just use screen and open a second window and u - www-data
<schnuffle1> su*
<bazhang> mkf00, /join #freenode to do so
<botcity> ibrahim:  have you a terminal up ?
<mcl0vin> i am able to hit my ubuntu apache2 sever from inside my LAN , but not from WAS using my free DynDNS account ? what could be the problem
<spacecataz_> schnuffle1: okay, give me just a sec.
<brontoeee> any 'kupfer', 'gnome do' alternatives?
<iuri> I can't play youtube movies on my ubuntu 10.04 64
<iuri> Does anyone know what codec should  i install. I already tried to install gnash but it just doesn;t work
<ibrahim> botcity:yes
<Gwar_Trolle> iuri: Install flash. :) Google for "flash square PPA" to get the very latest version
<brontoeee> iuri, you need flash
<Starminn> iuri, Does it tell you anything about Flash?
<guntbert> brontoeee: what is "kupfer"?
<botcity> !restricted | iuri
<ubottu> iuri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brontoeee> guntbert, like gnome-do, keyword launcher
<guntbert> brontoeee: sorry, I have no idea about gnome-do either
<Ruudjah> I found a way to view the hardware in the system. on the previous t61, there was an intel graka, this t60p has a firegl v5250
<Gwar_Trolle> can someone find me what the terminal command is to disable and enable wireless with nm-applet? I know about ifconfig <device> down/up, but that's not what I am looking for.  It has something to do with dbus. I had it before, but i lost it :(
<botcity> Gwar_Trolle:  what you want is to stop the service of network manager"  sudo service network-manager stop / start  " i think is the command?
<brontoeee> guntbert, like alt+f2 in default ubuntu
<Ruudjah> So, most likely videoplayback uses hardware acceleration which is where the problem originates
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    you will see the video chip
<SoftarPaul> damn it! I can't start my MySQL-server. Please help
<Paolo_CT> Hi there, Im trying to run a cron job, but nothing is going on. I had never done this before. This is what Im doing:
<botcity> ibrahim: type      gnome-volume-control    and just make sure nothing there sorts the problem ?
<Paolo_CT> crontab -e
<Gwar_Trolle> botcity: No, I just want to stop the wireless, not all networking. Basically I want to do whatever it is the applet does when you rclick it and toggle wireless
<Homefix> I have ubuntu installed on my EVO phone (My tutorial) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10584098#post10584098 I am installing darwin streaming server and(done it sucsessfuly on my desktp computrs) I get "./Install: line 408: /user/local/bin/qtpasswd: no such file or directory". I installed with and without root priv. and even emulated in qemu, no luck either way. Is it because
<Homefix> it is in a chroot envirement? is there any work around, (all files and folders belong to root except "home/user".
<Ruudjah> ActionParsnip: I found http://embraceubuntu.com/2007/02/18/find-hardware-specs-details-on-your-computer/, sudo lshw -html hardware.html
<Paolo_CT> */60 * * * * python /home/paolo/django/personal/Sisca/b.py
<Paolo_CT> But the script is not running at all
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a decent "10 foot" media center app launcher? Or is there anything easier than hacking at xbmc's home menu to launch something like hulu or netflix?
<genii-around> Paolo_CT: Perhaps specify full path to python
<SoftarPaul> can anyone help me with mysql?
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: you can also use:  lshw-gtk
<Ruudjah> question then becomes how do I install the video driver. I'll google some, and then I'll be back posting results :)
<ActionParsnip> SoftarPaul: in what sense?
<botcity> Gwar_Trolle:  its automatic for network-manager no cli for it in 10.04
<Ruudjah> or better: how do I change video driver
<SoftarPaul> ActionParsnip: Mine isn't working
<SoftarPaul> I can't start it
<Gwar_Trolle> botcity: there is a cli for it. It has something to do with dbus. As i said, I had the command before, but I lost it, and it's like really really long :(
<leftist> whomever it was that resolved my problem for me i think it was like jbib1 i forget now but thanks a bunch.
<leftist> i also wanted to say that there are a couple of punk ass op's in here and your days are numbered you asswhipes.
<leftist> later
<gidas> xujbuntu
<ActionParsnip> SoftarPaul: have you checked your SQL logs to see what's going on
<ActionParsnip> SoftarPaul: i'd ask in #sql too
<SoftarPaul> thank's for the tips!
<p008> i have a question about gparted
<ActionParsnip> p008: ask away
<Ciphermagi> Q: I'm downloading a driver (.bin) for my graphics card and I want to install it, where do I look for how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Ciphermagi: what video chip are you using?
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Ciphermagi> NVIDIA GeFORCE 9400 GT
<SoftarPaul> ===	#sql Cannot send to channel
<SoftarPaul> why this?
<ActionParsnip> Ciphermagi: use the hardware driver app under system -> admin
<ActionParsnip> ci[
<ActionParsnip> Ciphermagi: or run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<botcity> Gwar_Trolle:  i un-installed it  because of its lack of cli support  for 10.04 i believe 10.10 has the cli for it  sorry if thats not much help id like to know it too though
<KB1JWQ> SoftarPaul: Identify to services, perhaps.
<Ruudjah> What's the 11.04 equivalent of "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers"?
<SoftarPaul> KB1JWQ: How?
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: ask ni #ubuntu+1
<p008> when i tried to start gparted form a live cd -- sudo gparted -- i get the following error - http://pastie.org/1529334 anybody know why?
<ibrahim> botcity:sorry connection has gone
<Ruudjah> It's referred to in the docs, but I dont have that menu option under Administration
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: natty isn't supported here
<Ciphermagi> ActionParsnip: Unable to lock the administration directory. Does this have anything to do with me running the updater/installer in another window?
<bazhang> Ruudjah, #ubuntu+1 please
<soreau> 'sudo service dhcp3-server start' fails with '* check syslog for diagnostics.' but dmesg shows no new relative output. Note: I just installed dhcp package and configured but trying to avoid rebooting
<ActionParsnip> Ciphermagi: you can only have one app accessing the packages at one time, let the updates finish then close al the apps sop the packages get freed up
<greppy> soreau: what about /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/messages?
<UbuntuNub> I was wondering if I can use a DVD instead of a CD to create a Boot Disk for Ubuntu?
<Ruudjah> sorry, I double checked the version. it now says "You are using Ubuntu 10.10". I would swear that was 11.04 last time i checked.
<Ciphermagi> ActionParsnip: Okay. I have a dozen programs installing right now, so I might come back to you later, if I'm still having issues.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNub: sure, there is a DVD ISO
<Ruudjah> What you guys mean with "#ubuntu+1 please"?
<Ciphermagi> On a side note, if I use the sudo command, can I just del the bin I downloaded?
<KB1JWQ> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration) SoftarPaul
<greppy> Ruudjah: go to that channel for ubuntu 11.x
<Pici> Ruudjah: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Natty.  It is not supported in #ubuntu at this time.
<VCoolio> Ruudjah: probably 'additional drivers' and #ubuntu+1 is a different room for support for not-yes released ubuntu version
<Ruudjah> ok
<spacecataz_> thanks for your help guys, www-data works fine.
<Ruudjah> but I installed 10.10. So I guess I have 10.10, not the 11.04 I previously mentioned. Sorry for misnaming my cur version. Is 10.10 supprted here?
<ActionParsnip> Ciphermagi: sure, you don't need it, using the packaged method will auto update the driver when the repo gets updated too
<UbuntuNub> Can I just use the regular ISO file, or would I have to download another one?
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: yes, as it is released officially
<botcity> ibrahim: type   sudo aplay -l   is the card recognized?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNub: as far as I am aware you will need the DVD ISO
<ginosal> hi everybody! i'm experiencing problems surfing the web with ubuntu 10.4. my wireless connection works perfectly under windows 7 and my ethernet connection works perfectly under ubuntu 10.4. i've got problems with my wireless connection... it's quite unstable.. sometimes i have to click twice on a link to make the browser load it
<Ruudjah> (ok: again :)) What's the 10.10 equivalent of "System->Administration->Hardware Drivers"?
<soreau> greppy: Checking..
<ginosal> how can I make some diagnostic?
<soreau> Ruudjah: jockey-gtk
<brontoeee> guntbert, pretty cool kupfer is actually http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4L-hLsoCk
<cryptodira> Encry9, np,,,, i did not install the lsb core.... any other suggestions?
<UbuntuNub> Any ideas on where to get the DVD ISO?
<Lautre> да тут их как грязи
<Yuego> ой, скокамного народу
<soreau> greppy: Nope, no new messages
<ibrahim> botcity:yes
<Lautre> а вот и наш друг
<Ruudjah> soreau: Is there a menu item for, or only accessible by cli?
<p008> ActionParsnip, when i tried to start gparted form a live cd -- sudo gparted -- i get the following error - http://pastie.org/1529334 anybody know why?
<soreau> ! ru | Laurenceb Yuego
<ubottu> Laurenceb Yuego: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<guntbert> brontoeee: thx
<Guest55-ru> hi.niggers!
<greppy> soreau: wierd, that's where I would expect them to be.
<Yuego> ы
<Lautre> да, ща тебя тут отматросят ))
<Bibikoff-ru> ))
<Lautre> сам ушел
<whateveraaa> dalboeby
<soreau> Ruudjah: You typed the location of the menu item already..
<botcity> ibrahim:  what is the device 0:   Alc ??
<bazhang> Bibikoff-ru, english here
<bazhang> Lautre, you too
<Lautre> whateveraaa: сам дурак
<ActionParsnip> p008: try: gksudo gparted
<soreau> Lautre: English only here
<Lautre> учите родные великий и могучий русский язык
<Lautre> soreau: да ладно тебе
<Bibikoff-ru> ich bin Englisch
<bazhang> Lautre, #ubuntu-ru for russian
<maco> Lautre: #ubuntu-ru  Пожалуйста
<Lautre> bazhang: ой ну что ты
<p008> ActionParsnip, same error ugh
<Lautre> maco: спасибо, я знаю )
<bazhang> Lautre, then stop
<Yuego> :)
<maco> bazhang: you understoodt hat too?
<Lautre> bazhang: что значит стоп?
<Yuego> trlololo )
<Bibikoff-ru> это война
<ibrahim>  Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<ibrahim>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ibrahim>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Ruudjah> soreau: I mean a menuitem in the System menu
<bazhang> Yuego, Bibikoff-ru stop
<UbuntuNub> I can't seem to find a DVD ISO on the Ubuntu main page
<Ruudjah> I tend to remember menu commands, not so for cli cmds
<Yuego> bazhang: ok
<ginosal> are there diagnostic tools to evaluate the "continuity" of the internet connection?
<agentgasmask> Hi. anyone know of a caldav calendaring/task-list client for the commandline?
<VCoolio> UbuntuNub: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<soreau> Ruudjah: I don't understand your question
<greppy> agentgasmask: I think the google-cli tools will let you mess with a google calendar.
<Starminn> ginosal, Be more specific please?
<Ruudjah> How do I execute "jockey-gtk" without using the commandline, but by clicking an item in the menu? (which item?)
<magicianlord> kernel 2.6.37 is out. will be testing to see if broadcom driver compilation is no longer necessary.
<ginosal> starmin: i'm experiencing problems surfing the web with ubuntu 10.4. my wireless connection works perfectly under windows 7 and my ethernet connection works perfectly under ubuntu 10.4. i've got problems with my wireless connection... it's quite unstable.. sometimes i have to click twice on a link to make the browser load it
<schnuffle1> agentgasmask: http://wiki.davical.org/w/CalDAV_Clients/Cadaver
<bazhang> Ruudjah, alt f2
<UbuntuNub> But do I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO use the DVD ISO to boot from a VD?
<UbuntuNub> *dvd
<DevilAsh> Hey. I've got a bit of a weird bug here: just set up a new ubuntu box, installed libdvdread4 and got sound working for some dvd's.
<magicianlord> Ruudjah: in the system, hardware drivers. menu at top
<ginosal> Starminn: i'm experiencing problems surfing the web with ubuntu 10.4. my wireless connection works perfectly under windows 7 and my ethernet connection works perfectly under ubuntu 10.4. i've got problems with my wireless connection... it's quite unstable.. sometimes i have to click twice on a link to make the browser load it
<bazhang> UbuntuNub, no
<UbuntuNub> Thank you
<DevilAsh> however, on quite a lot only the title audio and extras audio works. any idea why?
<UbuntuNub> i shall now install Ubuntu on my PC
<UbuntuNub> =D
<ibrahim> botcity: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<Ruudjah> ah, found it: it's System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<ibrahim>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ibrahim>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Ciphermagi> What is the sudo command to remove an application?
<Ruudjah> thanks
<brontoeee> DevilAsh, what player?
<DevilAsh> brontoeee VLC.
<MC8> Is there a way to display Unix time next to the 'normal' time in the Ubuntu top bar (for added awesomeness)?
<DevilAsh> Ciphermagi: sudo apt-get remove
<schnuffle1> Ciphermagi: sudo aptitude remove <package>
<agentgasmask> greppy: Thanks, unfortunatly I'm not using google calendar. I'll keep it in mind if I need to though. Any other ideas?
<soreau> Ruudjah: It's been called several things from Hardware Drivers to Additional Drivers to whatever else they'll come up with. From Alt+F2 run dialog or CLI, it's 'gksu jockey-gtk'
<agentgasmask> schnuffle1: Great, I'll check it out. :)
<Ciphermagi> DevilAsh,schnuffle1: Thanks. Bye, bye, Evolution.
<soreau> 'sudo service dhcp3-server start' fails with '* check syslog for diagnostics.' but dmesg shows no new relative output. Note: I just installed dhcp package and configured but trying to avoid rebooting
<Ruudjah> soreau: thanks. Since I'm very bad at remembering text (or text-commands), I try to find GUI ways to fix things
<greppy> agentgasmask: I don't use caldav stuff, but I do use http://todotxt.com + dropbox for my task list.
<Starminn> ginosal, Not sure much about Internet and such (I'm not the one to ask -- maybe someone else here can help_=, but do any of these suggestions help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8998204
<HaPK_PerCar> here's the thing... I set up a linksys WRT54G v6 router, and it works great wired, but the wireless won't work! I had a netgear before and it worked fine. Can someone help me here?
<DevilAsh> brontoeee any ideas, then?
<iuri> ubtuntu 10.10 installation only shows the wizzard to install full version how do i install only a standard system
<iuri> ?
<brontoeee> DevilAsh, nope, irc vlc should be able to play any sort of audio, either pcm, ac3, dts or mp2
<bazhang> iuri, live cd? alternate? minimal iso?
<ginosal> thanks Starminn, i'm taking a look at that link
<agentgasmask> greppy: Ah! nice, I'll take a look. Thanks
<DevilAsh> brontoeee, i know, that's why i found it odd. i mean, i'm not even pulling any errors or anything, it's just not playing ;_;
<iuri> bazhang, nope. I have the iso cd and i wan to run sort of a expert mode as we have in debian
<Ciphermagi> Is xterm still around?
<Starminn> ginosal, Yeah, I'd suggest asking somebody else here though. :) I'm only as good as my Google skills as far as that goes.
<iuri> and choose only standard and no desktop
<bazhang> iuri, the alternate is probably what you want ncurses based text installer
<brontoeee> DevilAsh, how about something mplayer based, like smplayer?
<DevilAsh> brontoeee, i'll give it a try now and let you know how i get on.
<iuri> bazhang, is alternate another iso ? can i run it with the iso i have here?
<iuri> i download from oficial site 10.10
<iuri> i downloaded
<bazhang> iuri, there is an alternate (not the live) and a 20mb minimal iso as well
<bazhang> !alternate | iuri
<ubottu> iuri: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<magicianlord> did you know that you can log in with a live ubuntu usb stick and access NTFS wnidows files on another computer without needing a password?
<izinucs> Why oh Why does Evolution require a restart just so I can see/use a newly added Catagory for contacts?
<HaPK_PerCar> please can someone help me with my wireless router problem
<iuri> then i have a problem
<walt> is there a quick way to set up an ubuntu machine as a wireless access point sharing a connection from a mobile broadband
<walt> 3g that i
<walt> s
<greppy> HaPK_PerCar: so ubuntu worked with your netgear, but not your wrt54?
<iuri> bastidrazor, i have no media to burn it. I have only the cd with 10.10 and i wan to install only the core
<HaPK_PerCar> greppy, yeah, basicly
<iuri> bazhang, do i have a way out?
<brontoeee> HaPK_PerCar, did you try to edit connections and remove them all on the ubuntu box? and then make new ones?
<brontoeee> HaPK_PerCar, in the network manager i mean
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, yes, got all the old ones out
<greppy> HaPK_PerCar: do you get an error? does ubuntu see the new wap?
<brontoeee> HaPK_PerCar, what kind of security do you use on your router and does the manager get that right?
<HaPK_PerCar> greppy, I can see the network, and I can see that it has a strong signal, I just can't connect to it
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, have no security now
<brontoeee> HaPK_PerCar, is your system uptodate?
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, yeah, I'm using 10.10, updated yesterday
<brontoeee> HaPK_PerCar, do you use same names for broadcast radio as on your old router?
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, yes
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, I'm using the same SSID
<brontoeee> HaPK_PerCar, ok, i'd try changing the name, i know its weird, but thats one thing i did to fix my wireless few days ago
<DevilAsh> brontoeee it works. how odd, i've never came across something VLC can't play before.
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, I'll try that
<botcity> ibrahim:  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec   i the terminal please
<Andy-at-home>  Anyone know this error? - Errors were encountered while processing: ca-certificates-javaE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Ciphermagi> Having some slight difficulty with my graphics. I installed nvidia-current, and I got feedback that it's a successful install, but I can't change my appearance at all.
<adminewb> Simple question but maybe nontrivial: on latest kernel / grub release for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS it's taken in some obscure place(s) to calling itself 10.04.2 apparently, rather than 10.04.1. But I'd like to see some formal confirmation of that; System Monitor / System tab says only 10.04 (Lucid). Shell based things don't seem to refer to that at all... GNOME desktop System menu > About Ubuntu also doesn't... thoughts?
<brontoeee> DevilAsh, well, good i guess
<HaPK_PerCar> brontoeee, how strange, it worked!
<DevilAsh> brontoeee yeah, thanks man. i'm heading off now, so ciao and thanks for the advice :)
<ibrahim> botcity:realtek ID 270
<brontoeee> i'am so good today
<cfdsadfsadf> يا هوووووووووووووووووووبل
<cfdsadfsadf> ازيكوووووووووووو
<cfdsadfsadf> انا جاي الطخ عليكووووو
<toyotires> hello all I am giving maintenance to a NAT ubuntu where can I see the config??
<cfdsadfsadf> نيهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاا
<hdon> hi all :) does anyone have the file /usr/include/X11/extensions/xf86vmode.h ?
<hdon> if you do can you dpkg -S it and tell me what package it's in?
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<botcity> ibrahim: what computer is it laptop ?
<izinucs> adminewb: not to worry.. the initial release of a LTS starts with no "points" as 10.04.. then after some bug fixing etc. it becomes 10.04.1 and later 10.04.2 with more massaging and bug fixes.. you could look on ubuntu.com and the alternate download links and see which "Point" is being offered for download.
<adminewb> izinucs afaict 10.04.1 is the only download image offered at ubuntu.com
<izinucs> adminewb: it's still 10.04 .. the .1 & .2 are kinda like MS service releases.
<Starminn> hdon, Is this what you're looking for? (6th from the bottom) http://www.ogre3d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5706&start=125
<hdon> Starminn, i think i just found it in package libxxf86vm-dev
<Starminn> hdon, I tried it myself but I don't have that file.
<ibrahim> laptop hp G62-a44EE
<Represto> If anyone has experience correcting ALSA jack sense issues, pls msg me to help restore my sanity.
<izinucs> adminewb: that will most likely change in the near future..
<Starminn> hdon, Yep, that's exactly what the person I found said so I'd say it's right. :)
<adminewb> izinucs yes it's still nice to get some visual feedback indicating which system it thinks it is, as a sanity check.
<hdon> Starminn, thanks for looking
<theMalloc> hi @ all
<ibrahim> botcity:laptop hp G62-a44EE
<mp33pm> how can i edit the grub loader
<mp33pm> is there a gui
<LinuxWouldBe> hello everyone
<iuri> Can i install ubuntu 10.10 with no UI ?
<EyesIsMine|iPod> Ya
<Starminn> mp33pm, Does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148489
<schnuffle1> iuri:  yes, use erver cd or minimal install
<theMalloc> on my lucid installation pressing the d key on the keyboard causes creation of a new file(in nautilus or on desktop). Does anyone have an idea how to disable that?
<mp33pm> Starminn, that file is empty (no contents)
<mp33pm> unless it's supposed to not have the linux table
<LinuxWouldBe> I have a question about how ubuntu handles usb coinnections.  I've looked all ovrer the net and cannot find information about my specific problem.  I have two USB drives hung on my HP laptop and sometimes I  can get u buntu to see one of them and sometimes not
<mp33pm> -- /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty
<mp33pm> but i get the grub menu whenever i boot and i can see all the linux distros
<schnuffle1> LinuxWouldBe: usb devices are handled by udev
<munkyBeatz> does anyone know of a good tutorial that will tell me what settings to use in GParted to create my own partition table? I'm wanting to create 3 partitions a Swap/Root/Home and that's it. I know what sizes to make them and everything, I just can't figure out if/what each one should be like "ext2/ext3/linux-swap" etc..
<chrislu5tic> Hi there everyone. Im trying to install an aimbot on enemy territory for ubuntu 10.10.    but Im unsure how to.. any help please? much appreciated
<Starminn> mp33pm, This guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226183 says you may have to add stuff to it yourself near the end of his post (first post)
<LinuxWouldBe> Sometimes I only get a dialog box that is telling me that one or both of the drives is busy.  I am using Windows 7 64 bit as a Host OS with Ubuntu as a guest.
<LinuxWouldBe> udev?
<p008> when i tried to start gparted form a live cd -- sudo gparted -- i get the following error - http://pastie.org/1529334 anybody know why?
<theMalloc> LinuxWouldBe: What virtualisation software?
<LinuxWouldBe> theMalloc:  Im using Oracle VirtualBox
<LinuxWouldBe> version 4.0.2
<ActionParsnip> p008: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned? Have you tried updating gparted?
<toyotires> hello all I am giving maintenance to a NAT ubuntu where can I see the config??
<botcity> ibrahim: please type   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<theMalloc> LinuxWouldBe: Win7 recognizes both of them?
<schnuffle1> LinuxWouldBe: udev gets kernel events and executes something. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205662
<erUSUL> toyotires: iptables; but maybe they used a higher level tool to configure them
<schnuffle1> toyotires: all config files are located under the directory /etc
<guntbert> !grub2 | mp33pm look at that
<ubottu> mp33pm look at that: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<omerta> hi anyone using smplayer?
<munkyBeatz> I'm currently running a live cd "usb" and my netbooks hard drive is blank, 232GB of unallocated space. How would I go about finding out the name of the computers hard drive? I've tried (sudo fdisk -l) and it's only listing the usb.
<p008> ActionParsnip, i am not familiar with MD5 test.. i will look into it
<omerta> when i try to change subtitle encoding ubuntu logs out
<LinuxWouldBe> theMalloc:  Yes. Windows recognizes them,  I eject them from the Windows host prior to trying to attaching them to ubuntu.  Sometimes one will be reconized and other times none of them
<ibrahim> botcity: still no sound :(
<harrumph> hi - how do i get libphp5.so back?  i wanted to move from apache prefork to worker, but realized it needed more than i could deal with, so i apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork and restart, but get this error: http://pastebin.com/jfivs5Yn
<botcity> ibrahim: please type sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | p008
<ubottu> p008: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> p008: basically as you didn't test the ISO you have no way of knowing it was complete or consistant, yet you still used it
<sulumar> hi
<sulumar> Can anyone tell me how to decrypt gpg in mutt
<schnuffle1> harrumph: sudo aptitude libapache2-mod-php5
<KB1JWQ> sulumar: Sure!
<botcity> ibrahim: after that then please type     sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<harrumph> schnuffle1: thank you
<KB1JWQ> sulumar: http://codesorcery.net/old/mutt/mutt-gnupg-howto is a good start.
<schnuffle1> harrumph: install is missing
<zalg> how do I start the ubuntu installer from the mounted -o loop official ubuntu.iso ?
<far_> hello every,  one need help  default locale
<botcity> ibrahim:     After installing the linux-alsa-driver-modules package, your system needs to be rebooted.
<schnuffle1> far_: sudo vi /etc/default/locale and set your prefered locale
<mp33pm> thank you guys
<mp33pm> guntbert, that helped a lot!
<mp33pm> brb testing custom addition
<Paolo_CT> Hi, Im new to cron, an already Im struggling with it. Im running 2 tasks in cron  (crontab -e), but they only run once, and they are supposed to run every 2 seconds (*/30). So they will run and for it to run again I need to do /etc/init.d/cron restart.  What am I missing?
<schnuffle1> Paolo_CT: paste your crontab
<genii-around> Paolo_CT: Perhaps the task is taking longer than 2 seconds
<Paolo_CT> genii-around: http://dpaste.com/385951/
<Paolo_CT> genii-around: I will guess that it takes more than 2 secs
<Paolo_CT> genii-around: But Shouldnt it run again?
<ibrahim> botcity:thank you :D
<minimec> brontoeee: Thx for that kupfer thing. I just got rid of gnome-do. That thing is pretty cool.
<botcity> :-0
<toyotires> does any one recommendme to configure a DNS on  a NAT... I have an internet provider that gives them but should I put open DNS's and moddify the /etc/resolv.conf file??
<ActionParsnip> Paolo_CT: you can use gnome-schedule as a gui to cron. You can use: gksudo gnome-schedule  to cron as root
<schnuffle1> Paolo_CT: you could use http://code.google.com/p/django-cron/
<ActionParsnip> toyotires: yes running a local dns makes the web a little faster
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-schedule
<ubottu> gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-3 (maverick), package size 1094 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<armorall> does anyone know how to create a symlink to a directory?
<Paolo_CT> schnuffle1: Im actually using django-chronograph
<guntbert> toyotires: you better ask in ##networking (or even #ubuntu-offtopic ) because that has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<toyotires> ActionParsnip, how do I find out the local open dns__
<Starminn> amorall, Go to the directory in Nautilus (or whatever you're using), right-click on the folder, then click, "Make Link."
<genii-around> Paolo_CT: If the file it uses it locked by being written to at the time the next instance starts, I think it will fail
<aadem> armorall
<aadem> do ln -s
<aadem> ln -s directorypath
<toyotires> guntbert, ofcourse it has is a nat on ubuntu and the files are changing a lot per disto
<amodak> hi guys i have a question regarding shortcut key.. can i assign a key to send a text string "hello" in gnome console?
<armorall> aadem: thanks, i'll try it.
<aadem> sorry use Starmins answer, didnt see that
<aadem> either will work but his is easier :)
<ActionParsnip> toyotires: you can echo the resolv.conf file, dnsmasq is a great little dhcp and dns service in one
<schnuffle1> Paolo_CT: write to a file  with a time stamp in the name, so you'll see if timing is your problem and redirect stderr as well
<Starminn> armorall, Yeah his will work but I usually assume that people want a GUI. For a GUI try mine, for CLI try his.
<guntbert> toyotires: you question was *if* you should choose another dns server, now *how* - or did I misread?
<armorall> aadem: oops, forgot to ask, do i need to specify a file name for the link, or just where it should go?
<aadem> you will specify
<aadem> i believe its ln -s linkname directorypath
<aadem> but do man ln
<aadem> to check
<toyotires> guntbert, thanks I am getting help on the config of my ubuntu from someone else but thanks for the support
<armorall> starminn: thanks.  i'm on ssh at the moment.
<karlo94> I installed kubuntu-desktop so I can test kde.. and now I wanna uninstall it but when I installed kubuntu-desktop than there was installed many others packages, so if anyone know how I can remove all that kde packages?
<Starminn> armorall, Here, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/12/02/how-to-make-or-create-symbolic-link-in-unix-or-linux/ (Ah, gotcha lol)
<toyotires> ActionParsnip, and the dnsmasq file where is it in ubuntu_
<armorall> starminn:  awesome link, thank you!  google was giving me a bunch of garbage.
<kekekekeke> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zvacet> karlo94:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<lahwran> is there a way to tell file-roller to use infozip for zip and p7zip for 7z?
<Starminn> armorall, lol not a problem. :)
<lahwran> right now, it's using p7zip for everything ...
<karlo94> zvacet, tnx :D I'v been crazy because this..
<zvacet> karlo94:  np  ;)
<ActionParsnip> toyotires: the config file is /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<luis_> hi, i have installed server 10.10 and installed  some x support, now i want to allow ssh and mysql from the lan
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: it will use whatever it deems suitable
<luis_> port 22 is open
<toyotires> so there I have to configure the private lan dhcp as well right_
<luis_> but i can reach the server
<toyotires> ActionParsnip,  so there I have to configure the private lan dhcp as well right_
<lahwran> ActionParsnip: right, what if I think I know better and want to tell it to use something else?
<lahwran> this isn't java, it shouldn't be hard to do
<Ciphermagi> Is there a fast way to pick up all the CCSM addons at once?
<ActionParsnip> lahwran: not sure, could use command line, maybe there is a config hidden in file roller
<lahwran> Ciphermagi: as in, install them?
<Ciphermagi> Yes.
<ActionParsnip> toyotires: if you don't already have a dhcp server running
<Abhinav1> I am trying to change the permission of folder via sudo chmod but it saying read-only filesystem.. how to change permission
<lahwran> Ciphermagi: apt-cache search compiz | grep -i plugin
<lahwran> apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-plugins
<hdon> >:( alarm-clock was consuming 444 MB >:( I smell a HORRIBLE MEMORY LEAK
<toyotires> no the NAT will be also the DHCP for the internal part ActionParsnip... so I can configure it there right_
<lahwran> hdon: memory leak?
<schnuffle1> Abhinav1: you'll have to remount the partition read/write
<lahwran> hdon: don't you mean memory pipe burst?
<GeekyAdam> having problems with ettercap. i set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 1, then when i run ettercap it gets set back to 0. but when ettercap closes its set back to 1. why is it doing that and how do i stop it?
<ActionParsnip> hdon: log a bug
 * hdon rolls his eyes
<Abhinav1> schnuffle1: how?
<hdon> ActionParsnip, it takes like 10 minutes to file a bug and i'm working right now. it should be easier to file a bug. launchpad's website is very slow!
<toyotires> ActionParsnip, onece I configure and save that files when I restart the nat it will keep the same dhcp pool and info right__
<aadem> abhinav have you been answered?
<schnuffle1> Abhinav1: sudo mount will list you the partitions, look for the partition where the file is on and then you can remount it with mount -o remount,rw /your/patition /mountpoint
<GeekyAdam> schnuffle1: i thought -o [options] comes after the 2 locations
<luis_> i can see http://localhost but i cant see it from the lan ... i have ping to the lan, the others can ping the server and the 80 and 22 are open ports as i see with port scaninig
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: http://lists.debian.org/debian-firewall/2004/09/msg00009.html <<<
<GeekyAdam> i.e. mount /your/partition /mountpoint -o [options]
<murphs> what package do i need to install to get the glut.h and stuff
<erUSUL> !find freeglut
<ubottu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev, libtaoframework-freeglut-cil-dev, libtaoframework-freeglut2.4-cil
<robert__> robtreed
<erUSUL> !find glut.h
<Ciphermagi> lahwran: I used those commands, but I'm not seeing any more options in CCSM.
<ubottu> File glut.h found in autoconf-archive, doc-linux-html, fltk1.1-doc, freeglut3-dev, libguichan-dev, libmgl-dev, libroot5.18, libsofa1-dev, nvidia-cg-toolkit
<Paolo_CT> genii-around: I tryed giving it much more time, but the cron is still running once, and only once
<schnuffle1> GeekyAdam: not on the command line as long as I know
<lahwran> Ciphermagi: you probably have it all already?
<Ciphermagi> I'm definitely missing some from Effects and Extras.
<ActionParsnip> hdon: use:  ubuntu-bug packagename
<GeekyAdam> erUSUL: thx but im not running ettercap on a gateway. everything ive read on ettercap says you need to enable ip_forwarding, but that link says it disables it. im confused more.
<ActionParsnip> toyotires: as far as I know, yes
<rtdos> how do i manually install pidgin (or any program for that matter) without using synaptic or apt-get ?
<DevilAsh> Hay again. So, I'm pulling this error with VLC, which means my DVD's won't play any audio: [0x92d4bb4] pulse audio output error: Invalid number of channels
<exutux> Paolo_CT: in your crontab */60 * means 60 minuts not seconds
<toyotires> does any one know how to enable ubuntu kernel for forwarding??
<ActionParsnip> rtdos: you can grab the debs and use dpkg but you will need to manually satisfy deps which apt-get does for you
<hdon> kernel forwarding? what?
<DevilAsh> Don't suppose anyone know s anything about it...?
<ActionParsnip> DevilAsh: does it work in other players?
<genii-around> Paolo_CT: Apologies on lag. Work keeps taking me from my computer. Maybe experiment with naming the file uniquely, perhaps by appending date or so, would be my next suggestion
<Paolo_CT> exutux: Thanks, that was it, I had it to */2 for 30 seconds. Now I know that is 30 mins :p
<jamesjedimaster> hi, I'm running kubuntu 10.04 fully updated, but the kernel is 2.6.32.21-generic, while an ubuntu 10.04 fully updated has kernel 2.6.32.28, my question is: why kubuntu doesn't update the kernel as ubuntu?
<exutux> Paolo_CT: :d
<Abhinav1> schnuffle1: I tried sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/Windows/ -o remount,rw and still getting the same error
<DevilAsh> ActionParsnip: No. I got limited functionality from SMPlayer, but it cut out after 1 episode.
<exutux> Paolo_CT: now it runs every two minutes
<exutux> */2 *
<ubun> does bluefish have a freenod channel
<hdon> ActionParsnip, thanks for reminding me about that. that cuts through a lot of the time.
<l_r> a friend of mine has the mic mapped to the audio output of his soundcard. i can hear everything from his pc except his voice. how can i re-enable the mic? i can control the systemm remotly
<ActionParsnip> DevilAsh: check the sound option in vlc. what version of vlc are you using?
<DevilAsh> Just got the following error when running the command 'vlc dvdsimple://': [0xb74005f4] main input error: Invalid PCR value in ES_OUT_SET_(GROUP_)PCR ! [0xb74178e4] pulse audio output error: Invalid number of channels'
<mandric> is there a command in ubuntu to manage init.d files, so if i want to disable apache on boot?
<ActionParsnip> hdon: that too but it uploads a lot of useful information for you ;)
<Starminn> !kubuntu | jamesjedimaster
<ubottu> jamesjedimaster: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<mandric> besides editing /etc/rc.*
<schnuffle1> Abhinav1: add -t ntfs-3g
<Paolo_CT> exutux: Oh, I see. How could I make it run every 2 secs?
<ActionParsnip> hdon: people think command line is "old fashioned" but in many cases it performs better
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: foer waht i can read ethercap disables ipfrowarding in the kernel if it is enabled and restores the setting when it exists
<DevilAsh> ActionParsnip, 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.3 (also agree about the command line comment)
<ActionParsnip> !startup | mandric
<ubottu> mandric: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<exutux> Paolo_CT: you cannot use seconds on crontab only one second is your chance so * *
<Abhinav1> schnuffle1: I have hfs+ filesystem
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: Every time Ettercap starts, it disables IP forwarding in the kernel and begins to forward packets itself. <<<< http://openmaniak.com/ettercap.php
<genii-around> exutux: Nice catch on the cron timing issue
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zeO5Fv9bGc4J:ettercap.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D535+ettercap+ip_forward&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=ubuntu&source=www.google.com
<makulkar_laptop> how to check if my laptop has usbnet enabled?
<hdon> ActionParsnip, you're preaching to the choir, though in this case i don't think that's related. microsoft might have accomplished the same thing the other way around: with a browser plugin that can harvest the data for you. of course i think it's safer the way ubuntu does it. more browser plugins = more danger.
<ActionParsnip> hdon: true
<Paolo_CT> exutux: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> DevilAsh: try 1.1.5 http://www.unixmen.com/software/1304-vlc-115-is-released-ppa-ubuntu-a-linuxmint
<mandric> ActionParsnip: hrm i'm on the server
<mandric> no GUI
<exutux> Paolo_CT: every one minutes only
<GeekyAdam> erUSUL: was just gonna ask how u got info but see you cached the forum results from google. ive been frustrated because looks like ettercaps sourceforge forums are down. thx checking links now.
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: sf was recently compromised/attacked
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: but this link http://openmaniak.com/ettercap.php is not in sf
<GeekyAdam> erUSUL: oh rly? that sounds like big news. surprised i didnt hear about that.
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: http://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-net-attack/
<luis_> i can see http://localhost but i cant see it from the lan ... i have ping to the lan, the others can ping the server and the 80 and 22 are open ports as i see with port scaninig, but i cant ssh this server from the lan
<NCS_One> I have a folder that I need to give access to user www, group www, but I need to edit the files with my user. The best way is to add my user to the group www and make the folder part of the group www?
<gp5st> using openssl, is there a way to tell if a file encrypted with a symetric cipher was decrypted correctly?
<mcl0vin> anyone here have a good tutorial about iptables
<exutux> luis_: have you installed openssh-server on  your server? is ssh service running?
<luis_> i thinit it is
<Starminn> mcl0vin, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<exutux> luis_: whats you think it is ? :)
<luis_> ssh -version works
<GeekyAdam> erUSUL: ive read that openmaniak.com link before but dont remember it being helpful. im getting a "Operation not permitted" error even though I'm running as root and ettercap's ec_uid and ec_gid variables are set to 0 (for root).
<exutux> luis_: dpkg -l | grep openssh
<NCS_One> luis_: sudo ps aux | grep ssh
<chrislu5tic> uwillneverget
<toyotires> ActionParsnip, to start the DHCP i just uncomment the dnsmas.conf file and retart the service_
<mcl0vin> Starminn: thank you sir
<soreau> 'sudo service dhcp3-server start' fails with '* check syslog for diagnostics.' but dmesg shows no new relative output. Note: I just installed dhcp package and configured but trying to avoid rebooting
<Starminn> mcl0vin, Not a problem. :)
<exutux> soreau: syslog not dmesg
<DevilAsh> no dice, actionparsnip, i think the current package (1.1.4x) is the newest on linux.
<luis_> dpkg -l | grep openssh   .....  openssh-client                       1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4                                  secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines
<soreau> exutux: There is nothing output in /var/log/messages either
<DevilAsh> seeing as i just sudo apt-get update'd and sudo apt-get install'd vlc again, and it's still 1.1.41-ubuntusomethingoranother
<exutux> soreau: syslog
<killown> I have 4gb of memory ram but ubuntu only detects 3gb, do I need install the kernel PAE?
<rtdos> how do i install a program that is in tar.gz or tar.bz2 format ?
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: that's all i can help ... maybe yama or apparmor are interfering ?
<soreau> exutux: Where is syslog?
<exutux> luis_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<exutux> soreau: always logs are in /var/log/
<erUSUL> rtdos: you shouldn't. youn should try to find it in deb form or in some ubuntu repo
<erUSUL> !compile | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<NCS_One> I have a folder that I need to give access to user www, group www, but I need to edit the files with my user. The best way is to add my user to the group www and make the folder part of the group www?
<luis_>  dpkg -l | grep openssh
<luis_> ii  openssh-client                       1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5                                  secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines
<GeekyAdam> erUSUL: i appreciate the help. im unfamiliar with yama and apparmor. a "which yama" and "which apparmor" return nothing...so i dont have them installed?
<maco> NCS_One: yep
<maco> NCS_One: and make the folder group-writable
<exutux> luis_: you must typ command on server
<NCS_One> maco: thanks
<exutux> type
<NCS_One> luis_: sudo ps aux | grep ssh
<soreau> exutux: Thank you, it reveals the problem
<erUSUL> GeekyAdam: they are kernel frameworks for security
<DevilAsh> so yeah, actionparsnip, any other ideas?
<rob_p> luis_: openssh-client != openssh-server
<boywonder> hi can anyone help out getting my ssh to work?
<exutux> luis_: if that is the output about the server, you haven't got server ssh installed ....so you need it
<erUSUL> !sshd | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<luis_> sudo ps aux | grep ssh     .............luis@ubuntu:~$ sudo ps aux | grep ssh
<boywonder> exutux,  thats exactly what i think is going on also,
<luis_> luis      1261  0.0  0.0  11988   296 ?        Ss   11:58   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<DevilAsh> Okay, so once more just to see if anyone can help me:
<exutux> boywonder: indeed
<gurkan> in ubuntu where could i find the utmp file ?
<DevilAsh> I've installed the newest VLC a few days back, and for some reason it doesn't play audio on *some* dvd's. It gives me a pulseaudio error saying that there's too many channels. Any ideas?
<luis_> root      4813  0.0  0.0  49320  2648 ?        Ss   18:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<luis_> this is what igot from sudo ps aux | grep ssh
<gurkan> i have /var/run/utmp but it is not in /var/log
<boywonder> erUSUL, exutux ,i can connect from my ssh but not to, does that mean i have no ssh server, the nmap ssh port listening aint there also?
<Gorroth> hi
<ubun> if im making a php, in ubuntu10.10 how do i preview it what program do i get
<exutux> boywonder: you ping server's ip?
<boywonder> yes
<Gorroth> does anyone here know how to disable X from starting when *ubuntu starts?  i don't want gdm/kdm or anything to come up; i want it to just go to a command prompt
<exutux> you can*
<makulkar_laptop> I have my linux phone connected to my laptop which i recently installed ubuntu 10.04
<GeekyAdam> Gorroth: install ubuntu server instead
<Gorroth> i don't want to install server
<exutux> boywonder: and you get some error when you try to connect?
<makulkar_laptop> I'm not able to ssh to my device connected. I can see the device up and running in ifconfig -a
<boywonder> exutux,  i nned to see if the server is running?
<Gorroth> i know this is a simple change, but the rc scripts are quite a bit different than in the past
<GeekyAdam> Gorroth: google runlevels. i think you want runlevel 2 but i may be wrong
<boywonder> yes connection refused
<botcity> DevilAsh: not my area but if it works with some and not others what's the difference..  is there a difference in codecs ?
<exutux> boywonder: wich command are you using?
<Gorroth> GeekyAdam: do you know how to figure out what runlevel you're currently on?  that used to be in /etc/inittab, but all that stuff was moved too
<kheu> hey there, after updating ubuntu my soundcard stopped working, why has it happened ?
<bluefrog> gurkan, what do you need utmp for?
<boywonder> ssh -p 22xx chris@78.44.5.156.22
<luis_> i did ------ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<boywonder> oops no 22 on end
<exutux> boywonder: uhm remote server?
<boywonder> local
<GeekyAdam> Gorroth: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+runlevels&l=1
<DevilAsh> botcity i have absolutely no idea. :/ media's not my area, either. the only thing i can tell is that only the dvd's that don't work pull the error 'too many audio channels'
<boywonder> em its on my lan
<exutux> boywonder: if is local, why you are using public ip?
<Gorroth> GeekyAdam: don't be a dick.  i've already done my google searching and am scanning "teh webz" while i speak.
<PAoa> I cant seem to be able to access my windows network drives, some folders says I dont have a persmission but I enabled full permission to those folders
<GeekyAdam> Gorroth: well how'd you miss that first result?
<VCoolio> Gorroth: http://ubuntuguide.net/boot-into-consolecommand-line-when-startup-ubuntu-9-10
<botcity> DevilAsh: have you tried mplayer ?
<boywonder> exutux,  how to see if i have the server running?
<exutux> boywonder: chris@78.44.5.156.22
<DevilAsh> botcity yeah. the dvd seems to work for one episode on mplayer, and then bugs out
<PAoa> any ideas?
<DevilAsh> botcity, not too sure about error messages for that, though, one sec.
<kheu> is there any way that i can have it back or my only solution is to reinstall ubuntu ?
<exutux> boywonder: ah ok final 22 is wrong
<Gorroth> GeekyAdam: how did you miss that that is from from 4 years ago
<PAoa> I gave full permision to all users on the windows machines to those folders
<exutux> boywonder: why are you using public ip???
<Gorroth> VCoolio: thanks
<PAoa> but it still says no permission
<boywonder> i did say that already
<usr13> boywonder: lynx -dump localhost
<exutux> boywonder: if you're on LAN you must to use ip/lan
<GeekyAdam> Gorroth: its still valid.
<exutux> boywonder: your lan has that ip ranges^
<exutux> ?
<boywonder> i dont have lynx
<boywonder> no i was bogus i have static ips
<exutux> boywonder: not useful ip tipe for private lan
<usr13> boywonder: Ok, sorry
<Gorroth> GeekyAdam: that is a description of how runlevels work, from a long time ago.  that is irrelevant to 2011.02.04
<exutux> boywonder: ok so can you paste ifconfig?
<DevilAsh> botcity, yeah, only runs for one episode and then cuts out. no errors pulled, though
<botcity> DevilAsh: hmm! there is a #vlc  i don't know if its an official channel
<usr13> Gorroth: Some distros still use runlevel methods
<exutux> boywonder: have you change some config on ssh server...like default port or other?
<DevilAsh> botcity thanks for the tip, i'll give it a try :)
<Gorroth> usr13: yeah, but ubuntu changed how they do it
<boywonder> yes
<Gorroth> usr13: i'm just trying to figure out how to disable kdm/gdm from starting at bootup
<njbair> what script controls the purging of files in /tmp?
<boywonder> i have changed the port
<usr13> Gorroth: Yea, I konw.  Was kind of confusing to me at first but...
<guntbert> !lmgtfy | GeekyAdam
<ubottu> GeekyAdam: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<exutux> boywonder: and have you restart service after?
<guntbert> !nox | Gorroth
<ubottu> Gorroth: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<luis_> i did ssh 127.0.0.1 and it work, port 22 is open (as port scan says) but i cant ssh from the lan... maybe forbidden host? idem with port 80
<boywonder> no i cant get to init.d
<boywonder> start
<exutux> boywonder: why?
<killown> how to set default kernel on grub2?
<boywonder> i dunno my commans dont work
<GeekMan> i have ubuntu on a hp mini its my friends but it uses this wierd hp ubuntu netbook edition any ways he wants flash player to work so i entered [apt-get install adobe-flash plugin] and downloaded and installed the plugin but firefox still wont play back the flash video i check the plugins and it says its using the one i just installed whats the deal?
<guntbert> !grub2 | killown
<ubottu> killown: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<boywonder> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<boywonder> the is no init d there
<sven_oostenbrink> clive and youtube-dl are not functional anymore? Its impossible to download any youtube page with either..
<exutux> boywonder: ??
<boywonder> damm lol
<exutux> boywonder: are u using a standard Ubuntu release?
<bluewanders> i used youtube-dl yesterday... worked just fin
<boywonder> lucid 10.4 i think
<mkanyicy> killown: you edit the GRUB_DEFAULT variable in /etc/default/grub
<maco> sven_oostenbrink: as of like last month youtube no longer lets you pick which format you want, which youtube-dl tries to do by default, so maybe play with flags from its manpage?
<Evaan> hey guys, I need a little help. I installed ubuntu on my laptop that has a broken "e" on the keyboard.
<NCS_One> boywonder: its init.d
<guntbert> boywonder: try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh<tab> start (you will see it is sshd, not ssh)
<GeekyAdam> Gorroth: i apologize. to check current runlevel, type "runlevel" in console and press enter.
<killown> mkanyicy, how Do I know what kernel is GRUB_DEFAULT = 0 or GRUB_DEFAULT = 1?
<GeekyAdam> also "who -r" works nicely.
<Evaan> xmodmap -e "keycode 26 = Alt_L" should make the left alt key function as the e key, right?
<Gorroth> ubottu: thanks.  your info helped out.  with some info about upstart, i also found a similar bit of logic in /etc/init/kdm.conf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nesuno> Hi! In the grub of ubuntu 8.10 uuid is supported? (As the replacement of the root command?)
<mkanyicy> killown: by 'sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg', count 0 on the first entry
<Gorroth> ubottu: basically telling me what you told me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gorroth> GeekyAdam: thanks :)
<Evaan> or if someone could PM me? need help with remapping keyboard.
<killown> mkanyicy, thank you
<rww> nesuno: Ubuntu 8.10 moved to End of Life status in April 2010. It hasn't received security updates since then, and is not supported in this channel.
<mkanyicy> killown: no prob
<rww> !eol | nesuno
<ubottu> nesuno: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<boywonder> its just not there?
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: <who -r>  wow, where did you find *that* ?
<sven_oostenbrink> maco: mmm, and it can not just dl given format?
<GeekMan> what was the release number for hardy
<rww> GeekMan: 8.04
<botcity> DevilAsh: you could try sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse and selecting 'Pulseaudio audio output' from the audio section
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/unix-linux-find-out-runlevel.php why?
<Starminn> Evaan, Not sure what to tell you, but my first thought was try to try to make a keyboard shortcut to simulate "e." In System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts you could maybe make something like "CTRL+ALT+;"= the letter "e"? I really don't know.
<DevilAsh> botcity already tried it :/
<exutux> boywonder: have you tried what guntbert  said?
<Starminn> Evaan, I don't even know if that's possible though. :( Sorry
<Evaan> so if you have a broken key on your keyboard linux is worthless then?
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: only because it seems a very strange combination - who I am logged in as has nothing to do with the system state - still a nice find :-)
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: thank google
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: :)
<Midas3> Evaan: usually it should work by pressing the left alt key and then enter the ascii code on the num pad. i do not remember exactly but this should work somehow
<toyotires> where can I save a script what will start when the machine starts??
<botcity> DevilAsh: you could try the alsa settings in preferences maybe
<Evaan> Okay, how do I go about making a shortcut to simulate e?
<GeekyAdam> anyone have experience using ettercap for arp spoofing? im getting an error.
<bluewanders> toyotires: system>preferences>startup applications
<botcity> !start
<mkanyicy> toyotires: you can ALT+F2 and 'gnome-session-properties' and insert an entry to execute that script
<botcity> !startup | toyotires
<ubottu> toyotires: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Midas3> Evaan: does it really have to be a shortcut? i just tried here. ive pressed left alt and then entered 1 0 1 on the numpad: e
<GeekMan> how do you check your system specs in terminal like distro kernal etc
<exutux> guntbert: i know that service is ssh not sshd anyway :)
<wildc4rd> evenin'
<mkanyicy> GeekMan: uname -a
<Evaan> well, I really don't want to have to press alt 101 every time I want to use the e key
<guntbert> exutux: you are right, sorry :-)
<Midas3> Evaan: k, i see. its one of the most used letters :)
<botcity> Midas3: lsb_release -l
<sven_oostenbrink> clive and youtube-dl are not functional anymore? Its impossible to download any youtube page with either.. I keep getting "ERROR: format not available for video". I tried every possible format specified in the wikipedia page, but all give the same error.. Is there a way I can just download the default format given by youtube?
<exutux> guntbert: i'm in doubt too, but i verified now :)
<toyotires> I do not have the Sessions icon on my gui is there any way to call it by command??
<Evaan> so basicly I have to use an external keyboard or go back to windows xp?
<Starminn> Evaan, Midas3, Sorry, that just reminded me of this. Most used letters in the English language (in this order) are senorita.
<guntbert> exutux: btw: nowadays we could/should issue sudo service ..... (instead of sudo /etc/init.d/...)
<mkanyicy> toyotires: gnome-session-properties
<mrdooby> Sven, I believe the command to update youtube-dl is "sudo youtube-dl -U" this will update to the latest stable version
<Starminn> Evaan, So the key worked in XP but just doesn't work in Ubuntu?
<Evaan> windows xp let me remap e to l_alt
<mkanyicy> mrdooby: that's right.
<Evaan> but it sounds like linux isn't able to remap keyboards?
<GeekMan> WOW this hp ubuntu for this netbook is awful i feel bad for my friend hes not getting the full benifit of linux
<Starminn> Evaan, System->Preferences->Keyboard
<exutux> guntbert: i don't know, maybe for some reason sudo service sometimes fails, i use always /etc/init.d/... old school
<Evaan> Starminn: where do I look in there to change my keyboard remaps?
<guntbert> exutux: thats why I said should/could .... :)
<Starminn> Evaan, Layouts.
<mkanyicy> exutux: yeah, i've seen 'sudo service' failing at some point
<Starminn> Evaan, Just curious -- How are you using 'e's right now in this conversation?
<Evaan> im using my netbook
<GeekMan> omg i cant even install fire fox this desktop wont let me open a download window
<Evaan> okay, how do I edit my keyboard layout?
<Evaan> im not seeing an option here.
<GeekMan> does anyone know the apt for firefox linux i686
<exutux> sudo apt-get install firefox
<GeekMan> thanks :)
<munkyBeatz> when you're partitioning your drive, pre-installation, do you have to have your Swap partition "Mount" as /swap or something?  Or is that unecessary? "E.G. you would have home mount as /home"
<Starminn> Evaan, What version are you using?
<Evaan> the latest one
<erUSUL> munkyBeatz: swap partitions are not mounted
<Evaan> lucid lynx?
<munkyBeatz> erUSUL - thanks, that's what I needed to know.
<Starminn> 10.10 Maverick Meerkat is the latest one.
<brokendatapoint> hi, is the an USB Live Creator that I can get for Ubuntu?
<schnuffle1> Evaan: XKeycaps is a tool that you can use to genrate xmodmappings
<GeekMan> i think im just gonna ask him if i can put a clean install of a normal distro of ubuntu not this hp garbage
<Evaan> schnuffle1: I downloaded it in the software market but I can't find it after it installed
<Starminn> Evaan, I just checked though and in 10.04 the method is the same. Go to System->Preferences->Keyboard then hit the "Layouts" tab. Hit "Add..." and go for it.
<exutux> brokendatapoint: gnome or kde?
<GeekMan> i cant even do that because it uses a variant of firefox but u cant uninstall it unless maybe i use aptitude
<Evaan> this is my first day with linux, btw
<brokendatapoint> exutux: Xfce4.4
<exutux> brokendatapoint: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<brokendatapoint> exutux: thank you
<Starminn> Evaan, http://www.wikihow.com/Change-Keyboard-Layout-in-Ubuntu
<exutux> brokendatapoint: maybe usb-creator-common too
<brokendatapoint> k
 * tuxifier is just installing ubuntu 10.10 on freshly arrived new pc
<brokendatapoint> exutux: how do you check for package dependancies
<encrypted> hi can someone help me install libgtk1.2 - i get the error message package not found :/
<Evaan> Starminn: it doesn't seem like I can edit layouts here
<GeekMan> does aptitude install dependencies automaticly
<tuxifier> encrypted: apt-cache search libgtk
<brokendatapoint> exutux: just tried to install it, haha, it is already onboard!
<tuxifier> encrypted: might have another name/version in your case
<exutux> brokendatapoint: that isn't a dependance for usb-creator, but maybe an advise package... and for see depends about some package apt-cache depends pack_name
<exutux> brokendatapoint: ok
<encrypted> tuxifier: That command has returned quite a lot of details, not sure which one?
<whitehat> hello, I'm having some trouble with apt-get. Earlier I was on here and someone instructed me to do "apt-get clean && apt-get check" then do "apt-get -f install". After doing that I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libattr1".   Could anyone clarify what this means? I can't install anything because of it.
<rww> GeekMan: yes
<brokendatapoint> exutux: seems it is in by default on Maverick, in the System => Startup Disk Creator
<exutux> yes, since from jaunty 9.04 it was
<tuxifier> encrypted: sorry I can't verify atm - I'm installing ubuntu just now on my new pc - I am on with my business notebook
<Starminn> Evaan, I promise you you can. If you are running 10.04 or 10.10 I promise you this works. You select Country and then the Variant. Click on the picture of a keyboard and start typing. Make sure everything is where it should be.
<encrypted> tuxifier: Thats ok
<mcl0vin> i setup a static route in my dd-wrt to that subent 	there is a PC browsing the internet fine located at 192.168.10.35 	but i can't ping it from the router
<tuxifier> encrypted: old pc broke a week ago right after I ordered the new one :P
<GeekMan> this stinks too because i guess since its an hp version of ubuntu u cant upgrade from hardy hearon lmao i cant even get updates any more
<whitehat> I am having trouble with apt-get it is giving me the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libattr1"
<GeekMan> definatly asking on monday thanks for the help though
<exutux> whitehat: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<antivirtel> hi! I have apache, mysql auto started with system, but I need it only rarely, how can I start my system, with these stopped daemons?
<whitehat> exutux, Ok I'll try that and post the results
<strigoi66> can anyone tell me if anyone else has had problems installing ubuntu 10.04 server edition?
<tuxifier> antivirtel: remove the link to the init skript in /etc/rc2.d
<antivirtel> tuxifier ok, I try it!
<strigoi66> the prob that I am having is i try to boot off cd and get as far as installing base system then fail says "base sys" is corrupt ! I have tried 3 copies of same iso and checked the md5sum please help
<spow> hey, anyone using dual screen here ?
<strigoi66> spow yes
<whitehat> exutux, it tells me "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of dmraid:" with a bunch of other stuff underneath
<tuxifier> antivirtel: the S# link
<spow> strigoi66 : did you manage to have a second taskbar and a background on the second desktop ?
<Evaan> schnuffle1: I figured out xkeycaps. thank you it works now
<schnuffle1> Evaan: perfect
<strigoi66> spow: it is only a mirror of first monitor as my hardware is not properly configured for dual screen
<spow> the second desktop's behaviour is actually pretty differnet from the first one, I can't resize windows by touching the coners or double clicking them
<exutux> whitehat: sudo apt-get install -f
<strigoi66> spow: what type of graphics are you running
<botcity> spow: whats your gfx card ?
<whitehat> exutux, I've tried that and I get the error "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libattr1"
<spow> ah, I went in the nvidia app to have a second differnet desktop but it lacks a lot of ergonomy
<botcity> :-)
<exutux> whitehat: i think that you have installed something out of repos
<spow> my card is a nvidia 8600 gts
<whitehat> exutux, What do you mean?
<guest> can someone have a private chat with me about basics of scripting and using 'processing' language
<KB1JWQ> guest: Ask in here, that's what the channel is for.
<guest> isn't it rude to ask a question in a room with 1500 pple?
<erUSUL> guest: shell script? try #bash
<exutux> whitehat: have you installed some packages from external repos? and lsb_release -a what answer?
<ActionParsnip> guest: i'd ask in #bash for scripting help
<guest> ok
<antivirtel> tuxifier I have apache2, but I have no mysql here; where else can I find it?
<botcity> spow: and you have the propitiatory driver installed
<spow> how can I check that?
<ActionParsnip> spow: got sound from flash yet?
<whitehat> exutux, Not that I know of. What do you mean lsb_release -a ?
<spow> yeah, solved it eventually ^^
<ActionParsnip> spow: what was the bullet?
<ariqs> Say I have a process running from another terminal session, and I want to bring it up. Is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: i believe it's: fg
<exutux> whitehat: it's a command
<ariqs> ActionParsnip: is jobspec == PID?
<spow> I actually do not know, I installed a plugin which removed every plugin and then reinstalled one, also my PCM sound level was at 0 :S
<strigoi66> ActionParsnip: I have asked for help b4 and you were able to help, I just wanted to say thank you for playing a part in helping out the community!
<whitehat> exutux, So run the command and post the results?
<ActionParsnip> ariqs: i'd read: man fg   I believe it can take PIDs
<guest> i'm an irc idiot, is it possible to register a name in this channel?
<ActionParsnip> strigoi66: no worries dude, soon you'll be helping too, makes the OS stronger :D:D
<ActionParsnip> !register | guest
<ubottu> guest: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Starminn> !register | guest
<ariqs> the PID doesn't work and: No manual entry for fg
<exutux> whitehat: sure
<ActionParsnip> guest: you register it on the freenode network, not just the channel]#
<far_>  hi, need help i have deleted some packages now if i want to do any thing i get "LANGUAGE = (unset),
<guest> ok
<far_> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<far_> 	LANG = "en_US.UTF8"
<guest> thanks
<pauline> DISREGARD THIS I SUCK COCK
<spikku> Umm, I thought apt-get autoremove only removed packages that were installed as dependencies for the package you're removing (plus the package you're removing)...
<whitehat> exutux, this is what I get "No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 9.10 Release:	9.10 Codename:	karmic"
<spow> botcity : what command can I run to check if proprietary drivers are installed ?
<ActionParsnip> guest: the guys in #freenode can help register
<gpc> !language | pauline
<ubottu> pauline: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<whitehat> exutux, what was the purpose of that command?
<exutux> whitehat: to use pastebin for output commands is a good thing
<strigoi66> ubuntu 8.04 problem: installed great just slow now i try to boot to hdd and i get (grub loading stage 1.5) [grub loading, please wait...] {Error 18} can anyone point me in right direction?
<exutux> whitehat: have you tried some upgrade before you get this issue?
<ariqs> How do I bring a process running in the background from a prior ssh session back up? I was told FG, but I don't know what job_spec is, and the PID doesn't work
<whitehat> exutux, What are you talking about pastebin?  No I haven't tried to upgrade, but I did move my Linux installation from one HDD to another. Would that make a difference?
<botcity> spow: just look at the top panels system > administration > hardware drivers
<howoriginalAU> Hello everyone
<exutux> whitehat: not about software ...in case only hardware problems...
<exutux> !pastebin > whitehat
<ubottu> whitehat, please see my private message
<far_> no one there have any ans  pauline
<spow> botcity : ok so it says I have a pilote which is activated but not used atm (nvidia_current)
<whitehat> exutux, no, I haven't upgraded any hardware.
<exutux> whitehat: i advise you to upgrade...Ubuntu release or reinstall it with a recent version
<whitehat> exutux, Ok, thank you for your help.
<exutux> whitehat: np
<kingoffbi> ok ..
<kingoffbi> thre are a lot of people here
<kingoffbi> dam
<kingoffbi> lol
<bazhang> !enter | kingoffbi
<ubottu> kingoffbi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<far_> does any one know linux here
<Diamondcite> far_: Can't say we know anything unless you ask what you have in mind ^_^
<far_> getting warning perl please check you locale setting
<ActionParsnip> KingOfDos: its the official support channel of the fastest growing linux dstro, what did you expect
<rww> ActionParsnip: they left a while back ;)
<schnuffle1> far_: so you  checked your locale? its defined in /etc/default/locale
<toyotires> I need to have a start up script for iptables rules and forwarding where is the best place to put that script
<far_> there is nothing in there
<red2kic> KingOfDos: When compared with Windows, it is superior operating system that will do anything at your whim.
<gidas> debian is better
<rww> toyotires: /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> rww: d'oh
<red2kic> D'oh.
<ActionParsnip> gidas: each distro has strengths and weaknesses
<Diamondcite> (Off topic?) As for fastest growing.. where is the wait times everyone's grown to groan at for such large things :)
<toyotires> rww but that script need root permittions... how can I do that__
<yeats> !iptables | toyotires
<ubottu> toyotires: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<rww> toyotires: commands in /etc/rc.local are run with root permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: how do you mean
<schnuffle1> far_: set LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" for example
<toyotires> rww thanks!!
<Teligard> Hi, anyone have any idea why, starting from a Ubuntu Maverick 10.10 install, and performing a dist-upgrade, the installer stops on generating grub.cfg?
<ActionParsnip> Teligard: how many kernels do you have installed?
<far_> i set en_US.utf or somting like that
<Diamondcite> ActionParsnip: My mind is just going through stereo types of how large 'companies' tend to have long wait times on the phone for support.
<toyotires> rww so I just copy and paste the script... or should I put an extension is a vim file without extension!!
<howoriginalAU> Hi all
<howoriginalAU> just installed nvidia drivers
<howoriginalAU> and the boot screen looks terrible
<ActionParsnip> Diamondcite: you can pay for Ubuntu phone support if you like, it does exist
<howoriginalAU> did I do something wrong?
<Teligard> I believe I have 5 + 1 generic
<schnuffle1> far_: should be en-US.UTF-8
<Moroni> Can someone help me with an ongoing problem with ubuntu recognizing a couple of USB drives that I have attached to my HP notebook?  Sometimes I can mount them and other times I just get a message that says they are an umknown device
<rww> toyotires: yes. or save the script somewhere and run it from /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> howoriginalAU: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<far_> i actually removed some packages
<rww> toyotires: /etc/rc.local itself doesn't need a filename extension.
<toyotires> rww how can I do that__
<Teligard> 2.6.35-22 through 2.6.35-26
<howoriginalAU> thanks actionparsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> howoriginalAU: shows how to force the boot to use the fb driver, follow the guide until the embedded video
<toyotires> hoo rww I am just going to save it on that dir thanks
<aethelrick> howoriginalAU: hi... back again eh?
<howoriginalAU> Alright I will, thanks for the assistance. So many helpful people on this forum lol
<howoriginalAU> Aethelrick: hi, yeah just woke up lol
<aethelrick> howoriginalAU: still friday for me... not bedtime yet :)
<ActionParsnip> howoriginalAU: I use add it to ALL systems I touch, makes life easier
<howoriginalAU> Hahaha I can see that.
<schnuffle1> far_: sudo aptitude install locales localpurge to reinstall if you removed them
<far_>  this the the message i get "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<far_> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<far_> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<far_> 	LANG = "en_US.UTF8"
<FloodBot2> far_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<howoriginalAU> ActionParsnip: Well that's some good advocacy there, gives me a bit of confidence heh
<exutux> toyotires: rc.local is a file not a dir :) you need to put your /path/script_name insied /etc/rc.local file before exit word
<exutux> inside*
<ariqs> How do I bring a process running in the background from a prior ssh session back up? I was told FG, but I don't know what job_spec is, and the PID doesn't work
<aethelrick> fg %1
<UbuntuNoob> hello all :)
<ma3x> hi! should badblocks display the bad blocks after they've been reallocated? or is it normal to show 0 bad blocks?
<Teligard> ActionParsnip: 2.6.35-22 through 2.6.35-26
<Guest33812> weres music
<far_> i tried that still get the same message can't install or upgrade any thing
<aethelrick> also... "jobs" to see a list of current bg jobs
<schnuffle1> far_: do a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<UbuntuNoob> how do i change the screen resolution..
<UbuntuNoob> i downloaded my nvidea driver after fresh install of ubuntu
<schnuffle1> far_: pastet the error if you get one
<UbuntuNoob> (first time user btw), and now everything is so smallo :(
<aethelrick> UbuntuNoob: click on system, administration, nvidia
<Moroni> UbuntuNoob:  do you have GuestAdditions installed?
<far_> ok let me do that but i have tried it ?
<aethelrick> UbuntuNoob: nvidia control panel... resolution is in there
<UbuntuNoob> and my screen dims after like 5 seconds >.> i tried power management(laptop)
<UbuntuNoob> thanks :D
<howoriginalAU> Hmm, I think I might have to live with it - I do want acceleration on my desktop
<manous> hello
<mateusz> hiho
<howoriginalAU> and apparently this uvesafb slows things down
<manous> i need help
<schnuffle1> far_: apparently those perl locale error often come from an uncomplete update
<manous> i have dhcp server on ubuntu 9
<jonte> Hello. I have 3 sound cards in my system, and ALSA seems to pick the wrong one for playback. How can I change it? Some sounds, like the systemn sounds play well, but "aplay" doesn't play at all.
<howoriginalAU> Aethelrick: I put the extra visual effects on btw, they look fantastic - wobbly windows etc ahah
<aethelrick> howoriginalAU: hehe :)
<mateusz> who is 4rm pl?
<Teligard> ActionParsnip: when I killed the process and rebooted, the sound was messed up (overlapping startup sounds).  I attempted to sudo dpkg --configure -a and I'm stuck back where I was
<toyotires> exutux, I just erase my rc.local file :s
<toyotires> what can I do__
<Teligard> driving me batty
<manous> i woulg like to denied some ip to my dhcp server
<Ubuntu_user> hy
<toyotires> how can I regenerate rc.local??
<botcity> spow:  sorry..  you should select which ever is the most recent nvidia driver  and configure from the system administration nvidia x server settings !
<UbuntuNoob> oh yeah, i tried to install something earlier and it said i didnt have permission o_o
<UbuntuNoob> i googled it and it said that every application that i download u have to have permission for
<usr13> toyotires: Probably already there.  /etc/rc.local
<manous> i make iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -s ip_address -j DROP
<usr13> toyotires: Oh regenerate... touch /etc/rc.local ; chnod +x /etc/rc.local
<Ubuntu_user> help
<toyotires> user82, that is it__
<UbuntuNoob> ubuntu_user: whats up
<toyotires> no info on that file user13??
<UbuntuNoob> ubuntu_user: might not be able to help, but i can try :D
<usr13> toyotires: is there a backup of the one you had?  ls /etc/rc.loca*
<far_> i tried it here it is "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<far_> 	LANGUAGE = (unset),
<far_> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<far_> 	LANG = "en_US.UTF8"
<FloodBot2> far_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user82> toyotires what did i say? usr13 switch
<manous> but it's only work on server
<earthmeLon> Using iftop, I found my friend's IP connected to me.  How can I tell what service he is connecting to me with?
<toyotires> usr13, one sec
<manous> not on client dhcp
<botcity> !ask | Ubuntu_user
<ubottu> Ubuntu_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I mount a ddrescue .img file or see whats in it?
<q0z> manous, theres an easier way i believe, google /etc/hosts.deny i believe.. or something simular
<usr13> toyotires: What happened to the one  you had before?
<Ubuntu_user> in windows i have D partotion but in ubuntu  i don't see that partition
<Ubuntu_user> just C=windows and system partition
<usr13> THE_GFR|WORK: mount -loop
<THE_GFR|WORK> usr13: thanks
<wolf-evo> !ip-masquerading
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu_user: are you sure?
<usr13> THE_GFR|WORK: But you have to use or create a mount point.
<manous> ok q0z but with iptables i must to do it
<Ubuntu_user> yes after restart
<Teligard> Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu_user: did you check to see that it appears in the Disk Utility?
<Ubuntu_user> yes
<tensorpudding> does it say that it is mounted?
<q0z> manous, why?
<human> ?
<chrislu5tic> hi there, I am running Ubuntu 10.10, on two computers, on my imac along side mac osx,   and on my hp pavillion from external HD,   I have Play deb enabled on both,   I have enemy territory installed on Ubuntu Imac, it runs just fine.. but when I try to install it on the HP/external it says no packages with that name are found.... any suggestions please????
<THE_GFR|WORK> usr13: right it says special mount device not found
<THE_GFR|WORK> brb
<Ubuntu_user> if u know give me the command of terminal and i paste here
<usr13> THE_GFR|WORK: -o loop.  Like:  mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<human> Is er iemand Nederlands in de chat? een vraag over ubuntu 10.10
<q0z> manous, well if you must then i'm of no help, sorry
<toyotires> exutux, so I put the file with its location before exit 0__
<rww> !nl | human
<ubottu> human: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<manous> but with this action on my server all dhclient must be block for this ip
<usr13> THE_GFR|WORK: or:  mount -o loop /mnt/hdb1/system_partition_backup.img /mnt/tmpmnt
<chrislu5tic> hi there, I am running Ubuntu 10.10, on two computers, on my imac along side mac osx,   and on my hp pavillion from external HD,   I have Play deb enabled on both,   I have enemy territory installed on Ubuntu Imac, it runs just fine.. but when I try to install it on the HP/external it says no packages with that name are found.... any suggestions please????
<Burzmali> Hey all, anyone know what's up with Canonical's seeming inability to populate the "For purchase" section of the software center with the dozens of for sale linux games out there?
<Ubuntu_user> any help?
<exutux> toyotires: ok, but out of curiosity  runs server edition or desktop edition in that machine?
<toyotires> desktop ed 9.10
<toyotires> exutux,  desktop ed 9.10
<tensorpudding> Burzmali: presumably the for-sale linux games have to agree to be placed in the software center, and most haven't done so
<exutux> toyotires: ok
<OttifantSir> I get this message when running xdg-open file:///path/to/home in terminal: gvfs-open: path: error opening: No program registered. Can anyone help me correct this?
<tensorpudding> they also have to be packaged for the current version of ubuntu
<Burzmali> tensorpudding: I doubt that many would turn down the money involved.
<toyotires> exutux, so is it better to put the bash script for a call or the actual commads those are just 3 commands
<botcity> chrislu5tic:  sound like its not installed ?
<tensorpudding> world of goo is in the software center
<chrislu5tic> tensor...
<Burzmali> tensorpudding: Aquaria, Lugaru, Gish, Penumbra ...
<chrislu5tic> can you tell me why I dont have a third party software section in my ubuntu software centre
<tensorpudding> Burzmali: maybe you should ask them on their forums, or contact emails...
<exutux> toyotires: you can put the 3 commands in succes but is better to put a script
<UbuntuNoob> hello again :), another question, i was told that i coud run steam with wine. i get this error when i try to run with wine.
<usr13> OttifantSir: I think it just means that you do not have an application registered to open that particular file type.
<kakashi__> please can you help me. i wanna to because a linux programmer but i dont know how
<UbuntuNoob> the file /tmp/steaminstall.msi is not marked as executable
<chrislu5tic> i have the section on my other computer running ububtu 10.10,    but its not on this one.
<exutux> succession*
<UbuntuNoob> how do i mark a file executable?
<Burzmali> tensorpudding: I'm just wondering if Canonical is actively trying to recruit or just waiting for indies to come begging
<toyotires> exutux, ok i just did I am going to restart to see if is working the script when starts as I need brb and thanks!!
<chrislu5tic> i need hzelp
<usr13> OttifantSir: You have to have set up a preferred application for that file type.
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: chmod +x
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: ask away
<KirkMcDonald> UbuntuNoob: I would not expect an .msi file to be executable on Linux.
<UbuntuNoob> kakashi_: my teacher gave me a really good book
<KirkMcDonald> UbuntuNoob: Oh! You're talking about Wine.
<Loki^> is it normal not to have a menu.lst file in /boot/grub?
<KirkMcDonald> UbuntuNoob: Never mind me.
<rumpe1> Loki^, normal for grub2
<chrislu5tic>  I am running Ubuntu 10.10, on two computers, on my imac along side mac osx,   and on my hp pavillion from external HD,   I have Play deb enabled on both,   I have enemy territory installed on Ubuntu Imac, it runs just fine.. but when I try to install it on the HP/external it says no packages with that name are found....also.... in Ubuntu software center... there is no |third party software" section on the left.... .but there is
<chrislu5tic> that section on my other computer running ubuntu 10.10.
<UbuntuNoob> kakashi_:  its called "a practical guide to ubuntu linux" its by mark G. sodell
<Loki^> rumpe1 thx
<UbuntuNoob> whtat chmod +x mean
<schnuffle1> Loki^: you find the config in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub
<usr13> Loki^: Do you have grub2 or just grub?
<usr13> Loki^: Never mind...
<Loki^> schnuffle1 thank you
<kalwin> siema
<manous> how can i use this rule for my dhcp client ?  iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -s ip_address -j DROP
<OttifantSir> usr13: There is nothing wrong with opening EVERY file on my seven computers even over NFS, but I can't open Nautilus from any of AWN's applets capable of doing so.
<Loki^> i got the problem that my tty's are not starting up, also the ondemand governor doesnt start... thats why im trying some stuff -.-
<strigoi66> ubuntunoob: the chmod +x command is to enable executing file as exe
<UbuntuNoob> i tyed man chmod in terminal, i see nothin about +x
<botcity> !permissions | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<usr13> manous: Not sure what you are asking.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: if you aren't the owner of the file you will need to prepend the command with sudo
<chrislu5tic> ...
<strigoi66> you must enter (su chmod +x /dir/filename
<UbuntuNoob> tell away, im all ears.
<UbuntuNoob> :D
<manous> usr13 i want to block some ip in my lan on my dhcp server
<usr13> strigoi66: I think it would be sudo not just su
<UbuntuNoob> i think i might of gotten myself into a mess, i formated my hdd, ubuntu is my only os, i have no idea what im doing tbh =/
<rumpe1> UbuntuNoob, even if you mark it as executable, it will only be executable, if it's executable under linux...
<strigoi66> sorry you are correcy
<strigoi66> ^t
<UbuntuNoob> ive never used linux before x_X
<|Long|> anyone here good with remote desktop?
<UbuntuNoob> like teamviewer?
<usr13> manous: You just enter the line into your firewall file.
<chrislu5tic> long
<UbuntuNoob> and yes, if its a windows program.
<strigoi66> long: what is the prob
<rumpe1> UbuntuNoob, .msi-files are for windows... you need wine or a virtual windows installation
<chrislu5tic> teamviwer = easy good
<|Long|> does that work on ubuntu?
<strigoi66> yes
<usr13> manous: Or if it's just for this session, just do it and it will last for the session.
<OttifantSir> I get this message when running xdg-open file:///path/to/home in terminal: gvfs-open: path: error opening: No program registered. Can anyone help me correct this? I can open Nautilus, but Nautilus can't open Videos/Documents etc from any of AWN's menu or folder applets. At #awn I was told it was a problem in Gnome.
<UbuntuNoob> i have wine, in my applications bar
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<|Long|> strigoi66, thanks
<rumpe1> UbuntuNoob, then try "wine /path/to/file/file.msi"
<strigoi66> Long: No prob
<Ubuntu_user> help - my disk utility show  unknow partition dev/sda2 and i can't se it on my computer
<UbuntuNoob> i could.just install windows back on my system for games, but that woulddefeat the purpose of me figuring this out on my own
<|Long|> strigoi66, what is the cmd to install it?
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: What does sudo fdisk -l  show you?
<manous> when i put this rule , it's only done on my server but not on dhclient iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -s ip_address -j DROP
<strigoi66> long: hold please
<|Long|> thanks
<usr13> manous: What does dhclient have to do with it?
<strigoi66> Long: what ver ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoob> usr13: i just type that in terminal right o_o
<|Long|> 10.10
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: Yes
<manous> it's mean that my lan computer
<chrislu5tic> I am running Ubuntu 10.10, on two computers, on my imac along side mac osx, and on my hp pavillion from external HD, I have Play deb enabled on both, I have enemy territory installed on Ubuntu Imac, it runs just fine.. but when I try to install it on the HP/external it says no packages with that name are found....also.... in Ubuntu software center...on the hp there is no |third party software" section on the left.... .but there i
<UbuntuNoob> #ubuntu is typing sudo fdisk -l going to fry my shit?
<chrislu5tic> s
<chrislu5tic> that section on my other computer running ubuntu 10.10.
<strigoi66> Long: go to applications/internet/remote desktop viewer
<strigoi66> its on main menu
<tensorpudding> fdisk -l lists the partition table
<|Long|> strigoi66, thanks
<strigoi66> Long::)
<tensorpudding> it  doesn't modify anything, so it's completely safe
<realubot> Is it possible to hack a computer that has got only a ssh client? I'm a openssh-server using a weak passwd would be hackable but how about hackinh a ssh client computer from a hacked openssh-server computer?
<manous> i have laptop with xp , suse, and ubuntu
<usr13> manous:   iptables -A INPUT -i eth1  -p tcp -s ###.##.###.## -j DROP
<philip_> Hey how do I disable the 2D Nvidia driver?
<usr13> manous:   iptables -A INPUT -i eth0  -p tcp -s ###.##.###.## -j DROP   #or what ever
<derklempner> manous: i have a three-legged gerbil
<Ubuntu_user> help Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Ubuntu_user> /dev/sda1   *           1        5237    42066171    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ubuntu_user> /dev/sda2            5237       38912   270501889    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Ubuntu_user> /dev/sda5           12749       38912   210162298+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> Ubuntu_user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntu_user> what is the D partition of windows?
<usr13> usr13: But if you want it to be perminate, place it in an executible script.
<rww> Ubuntu_user: probably /dev/sda5
<Gustavo> portugues?
<rww> Gustavo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<Ubuntu_user> ok.. in my computer i cam't see the partition.. just C
<Ubuntu_user> what i should do?
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: I would say sda2
<manous> usr13 i use that rule but it's doesn't work on other computer in my lan
<rww> Ubuntu_user: sda2 is an extended partition container.
<rww> usr13 **
<botcity> chrislu5tic:      https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/add-applications/C/adding-repos.html
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: Oh no, I think rww is right, sda5
<manous> i told you when i use this rule it's wokr only on my server
<exutux> manous: but your dhcp server is gateway to?
<usr13> manous: Not sure what you are doing.  You would have to describe the network and what you are doing.
<exutux> too*
<UbuntuNoob> usr13: okay what do you want me to tell ya when i type that
<Ubuntu_user> but the sda5 is the bigger partition for games for exemple.. and i can't access that partition on ubuntu
<Ubuntu_user> but the sda5 is the bigger partition for games for exemple.. and i can't access that partition on ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob> it lists my hdd n shit
<rumpe1> Ubuntu_user, open terminal "sudo mkdir /media/windowsD && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windowsD"
<manous> no my gateway is another sagem router
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: It's what it tells you.  Not me.
<UbuntuNoob> rumpe1: and whats that do?
<jschall> i have a large music library (7,000 tracks) that is badly organized, incorrectly tagged, etc. is there something available that will clean it up properly and automatically?
<rumpe1> UbuntuNoob, mouning the partition or returning an error-message
<UbuntuNoob> usr13: but u asked me to type that, what am i looking for
<exutux> manous: for this iptables rules doesn't runs
<UbuntuNoob> rumpe1: why am i mounting my partition, i already thought i did my partitions >.>
<manous> exutux so how can i change it ?
<usr13> UbuntuNoob: You said there was an "unknown partition" ... well just thought that might give you a clue as to what you really have there.
<exutux> manous: your dhcp server get ip but it's routed by router/gateway
<Ubuntu_user> rumpe1 and that command do not change my D partition on windows?
<rumpe1> UbuntuNoob, "<Ubuntu_user> ok.. in my computer i cam't see the partition.. just C"
<rww> jschall: I use the 'picard' package. It's a little unintuitive, though.
<rumpe1> Ubuntu_user, in no way
<exutux> manous: what you want block for thats ip?
<UbuntuNoob> rumpe1: i only have linux, i dont have windows anything on this hdd
<rumpe1> Ubuntu_user, it will just be "accessible"
<MikeMike1> Hey
<usr13> manous: You are trying to block that IP address from what?  The entire LAN?
<MikeMike1> I have a few questions about sound
<Ubuntu_user> ok i'l try the command
<MikeMike1> Can anybody help me out?
<Starminn> !ask | MikeMike1
<ubottu> MikeMike1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manous> usr13 yeah for entire lan
<rumpe1> UbuntuNoob, just try it
<jschall> rww: pretty hard to use and unpolished, as i recall. was hoping for something easier
<strigoi66> MikeMike1: What is the questions?
<exutux> manous: router/gateway is connected by a second interface at dhcp server?
<rww> jschall: indeed. I haven't found anything better, though.
<UbuntuNoob> rumpe1: try what o_o? it says 21gbfilesystem, 125gbfiless, 177gbfilesyste
<usr13> manous: Then it will need to be the firewall router that you do it on, (that is if you have one).  But again,  would have to know your setup.
<brokendatapoint> does Ubuntu have an app or allowing the syncronising on one system to another ie an Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop sync with an Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook? files, configs etc
<usr13> manous: Otherwise, you will need to block it on each individual system.
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, Ubuntu One
<MarkAng> People, urgent help required. I installed 10.10, but I was dissatisfied with a graphical error that occurred whenever I hibernated and restored several times.  So I evacuated my valuable data onto a USB drive and nuked my Ubuntu partition (used Gparted to wipe it completely and place a new ext3 partition in it's place). I have an install disk burned just this morning using Image Burner with a fresh 10.04 LTS image, but this one doesn't even get past
<exutux> manous: is your lan dhcp server -> switch > pc > router?
<brokendatapoint> ah, that's what that is? cool
<rumpe1> arrg... UbuntuNoob and Ubuntu_user ... your nicks are confusing ^^
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, Yep. Here's the "official" link, https://one.ubuntu.com/
<MikeMike1> I just installed Ubuntu Studio and I want to connect my Midi keyboard to lmms or another DAW. When I hook up the keyboard and play some keys it dosnt register and after a few seconds lmms crashes with the error "segmentation fault" in terminal
<UbuntuNoob> rumpe1: yeah i just went back and looked haha, i was like why is he tellin me to do his o_o
<manous> yeah swith > pc > router wifi
<LinuxNoob> thats better
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: thank you, is there a Ubuntu version of package popularity to ID the most popular DM? Gnome KDE etc?
<exutux> manous: so your iptables roules are bypassed
<usr13> MarkAng: Sounds like bad media....
<manous> usr13: exutux: i have some laptop on my lan which use wifi
<rumpe1> LinuxNoob, sorry :)
<Ubuntu_user> rumpe1 i got it.. 10x
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, You mean like, "How many people use this app, and what's the rating people give it?"
<biopyte> hi, using "vnstat" i realized that i have a lot of network upload traffic, making approx. 1/5 of my download traffic (140 MB up, 25 MB down). All I do is internet surfing, email etc ... no torrent, no peer-to-peer, whatsoever. Any, why is there so much upload traffic. i understand there is always a certain background level, but 25 MB daily just browsing internet.
<MarkAng> The current one was burned on a new cd using a new image, and the older one worked just fine a few months ago. I really have no clue.
<LinuxNoob> so how do i mark my steam installer .msi as excicutable so i can play games :D
<manous> so how can i define it on my dhcp server
<LinuxNoob> ive got wine.
<brokendatapoint> yes but more specifically the DMs
<zeepickler> Getting an error message installing php5-mysql module "php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 is to be installed" already upgraded and updated though.  Ideas?
<biopyte> ?
<manous> usr13: exutux: i want to make it on my server not in router
<brokendatapoint> LinuxNoob: great, don't drink and type...
<jschall> rww: i guess i should clone my 50GB music folder before messing with this...
<usr13> manous: If it is only a dhcp server, it won't block anything.  Dhcp servers only hand out IP info.  A dhcp server's job is not to pass traffic.
<LinuxNoob> brokendatapoint: i have a wireless keyboard, it has interference.
<KirkMcDonald> LinuxNoob: Precisely how are you trying to execute the file?
<LinuxNoob> i downloaded the file from steam.com and double clicked on it :D
<exutux> manous: you need server dhcp on eth0 > switch > pc and server dhcp eth1 router and you can set iptables for not forward some ip trought router
<KirkMcDonald> LinuxNoob: You need to run it with Wine.
<MarkAng> Anyone?
<usr13> manous: Now, on the other hand, if you have, (or if you create), a linux router, you could use it to block an IP.
<KirkMcDonald> LinuxNoob: E.g. from a terminal: wine whateveritscalled.msi
<jschall> is there a good way to get 2.6.37 on 10.10? i heard it has serious performance improvements for desktops, especially during file transfers.
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, You mean DE's? You said GNOME, KDE, etc.? Desktop Environments
<MikeMike1> Can anybody tell me what will help me understand sound
<derklempner> MarkAng: are you sure the CD is good?  the download of the ISO wasn't corrupted?  did you do an MD5 check?
<MarkAng> I don't even know what that is, so no.
<LinuxNoob> kirkmcdonald: thanks ill see what happens :D
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: ah dammit, i always mess that ackernim up ... yes D E
<derklempner> MarkAng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<botcity> MikeMike1: i think jackd is good for that also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSD1csGHW40
<MikeMike1> what exactly is jackd
<manous> usr13: exutux: what is fun ?
<manous> usr13: exutux: another interface or linux router ?
<OttifantSir> I get this message when running xdg-open file:///path/to/home in terminal: gvfs-open: path: error opening: No program registered. Can anyone help me correct this? I can open Nautilus, but Nautilus can't open Videos/Documents etc from any of AWN's menu or folder applets. At #awn I was told it was a problem in Gnome.
<botcity> MikeMike1:   jackd - JACK Audio Connection Kit
<brokendatapoint> usr13: fun is the weird and inapproprite feeling you get when using a heavy piece of machinery or have / access to a DNS server and you fuxor it up!
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, Oh geez, No I don't think so. The DE "wars" are so muttled... I looked just now but I couldn't find anything. The main ones are GNOME, KDE, Xfce, Lxde, Openbox, Fluxbox, Blackbox, and I'm sure plenty mroe I missed.
<MikeMike1> Would that stop me from getting  "segmentation fault" errors?
<exutux> manous: easy way is a second interface connected to router in the dhcp server IMHO
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: fair point, thanks for taking the time
<usr13> manous:  A linux router, like ipcop or smoothwall or monowall etc
<exutux> easiest*
<MylesMan> quick question if i may
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, As for an "app popularity" thing, I know Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal is working on something like that in the Ubuntu Software Center, but I don't know of anything current.
<OY1R> very nice aurora tonight
<gunndawg> Is it possible for me to remote into my winXP system on the same network ?
<derklempner> !ask | MylesMan
<ubottu> MylesMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<exutux> manous: or you can use router roules for to block some ip if it has
<MylesMan> lol ok thx
<MylesMan> just being polite
<botcity> MikeMike1:  dont know for sure sorry! but may be worth a look at acts as a server .
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: Debian has the "popularity contest" app that you sign up for and it shows who is using what across each version ... just wondered
<OttifantSir> Starminn, brokendatapoint: Apparently the latest build of natty, according to WebUpd8, has this.
<exutux> manous: and better way is to use static ip too
<MikeMike1> botcity: jackrack dosnt work on my computer, I installed it in the audio package of ubuntu studio, but whenever i click it it just crashes
<manous> usr13: exutux: i dont want to use roter to do that
<brokendatapoint> rebooting new Desktop 10.10 ... ghastly sector error messages
<aethelrick> gunndawg: you can use remote desktop (rdesktop) to connect to windows boxes
<MylesMan> i'm looking to upgrade to myth 0.24 i've configured my repos so do i just apt-get dist upgrade?
<muso> i have a question about gparted
<ActionParsnip> !info canonical-census
<ubottu> Package canonical-census does not exist in maverick
<manous> usr13: exutux: i disable dhcp on my royer and use static ip on ubuntu server
<derklempner> MylesMan: a dist-upgrade is a distribution upgrade, like from 10.04 to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !info canonical-census
<usr13> manous: Then I do not know how you can do it, unless you block on each particular machine.
<manous> usr13: exutux: on this server i have dhcp-server and samba-server
<exutux> manous: you speaking about dhcp server before
<ActionParsnip> thats the 'popularity contest thing'
<brokendatapoint> OttifantSir: what is Natty?
<ActionParsnip> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<derklempner> MylesMan: you jusy want to do a simple apt-get upgrade
<exutux> manous: i mean static ip on clients
<gunndawg> aethelrick, is that Remote Desktop from System > Pref. ?
<brokendatapoint> ActionParsnip: thanks, was going to ask howto do that
<brokendatapoint> ubottu: cheers little binary weird dude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MylesMan> k so just use synaptic then? mark all upgrades
<manous> usr13: exutux: i already fixe ip on dhcp config file
<exutux> manous: ok
<derklempner> MylesMan: yep, as long as there's an upgrade for Myth available, it'll do it.
<muso> gparted crashes when i do sudo gparted http://pastie.org/1529334 anybody know y?
<OttifantSir> I get this message when running xdg-open file:///path/to/home in terminal: gvfs-open: path: error opening: No program registered. Can anyone help me correct this? I can open Nautilus, but Nautilus can't open Videos/Documents etc from any of AWN's menu or folder applets. At #awn I was told it was a problem in Gnome.
<brokendatapoint> i have been using Xfce for so long forgot what a pretty desktop looks like ... Ubuntu 10.10 default
 * brokendatapoint gazes in wonder
<exutux> manous: but clients that use wifi, get ip from router? or you have an iface ad-hoc configured for give an ip address to clients?
<derklempner> muso: looks like libparted is fux0red
<muso> derklempner, fux0red?
<manous> usr13: exutux: clients get but router > dhcp-server
<derklempner> muso: "fucked"
<chaos2358> can someone PLEASE help me?? I've come in here four times today and gotten no response. I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a laptop. none of my visual prefference settings will open. i.e. settings>preferences>appearance, settings>preferences> monitors, etc. I click to open and nothing happens. I did nothing to cause this that i am aware of "removed packages, etc. just woke up this morn and it wouldn't work.
<exutux> manous: so i think that this argument becomes OT in this channel, this is a network issue IMHO
<chaos2358> strike that. NOTHING is sytem>preferences. will open
<aethelrick> gunndawg: use apt-get install rdesktop
<manous> usr13: exutux: wifi is open but all client same client with wifi have an ip fixed on dhcpd.conf
<muso> derklempner, do u think it can b fixed?
<manous> usr13: exutux:  what is OT , IMHO
<erUSUL> chaos2358: if you launch them from a terminal ? gnome-appearance-properties
<usr13> manous: I'm on the phone.  Sorry.
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: reading Ubuntu One, not quite what i was after, i want my Desktop and Netbook Ubuntu 10.10 to exactly the same installed packages, /etc configs, passwds, scripts, extras ie conky/feh, so the netbook is just a little version of my desktop that i take away with me
<schnuffle1> manous: have you tried ignore unknown-clients; option
<earthmeLon> I am trying to use iptables to redirect ALL incoming traffic from a specific ip to be redirected to another computer/ip.
<derklempner> muso: maybe try finding the exact package name, removing it (apt-get remove --purge), deleting the .deb file (from /var/cache/apt/archives), and then reinstalling it
<exutux> your network configure problem, but only my opinion...
<``> Hello every 1 i was just wondering if the only way to instal a windows 7 ultimate iso file is by making a copy on a cd and then booting from it or is there another way like puting it on a usb and booting from that?
<derklempner> muso: or just try apt-get clean
<MarkAng> derklempner I am downloading a new .Iso right now, will do MD5 check and then follow up if necessary.
<manous> yeah i try itt
<Starminn> chaos2358, Does this help? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1676902
<chaos2358> erUSUL, it says it is not installed i ran the install command
<gunndawg> exutux, this is a linux/ubuntu channel, not windows
<derklempner> MarkAng: good luck
<OttifantSir> brokendatapoint: I don't know if it's what you want, but look at Ubuntu Customization Kit (make your own LiveCD) perhaps?
<MarkAng> Thanks.
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: guess the hardway is to scp out all .rc files, the package list etc
<exutux> gunndawg: ?
<Jordan_U> !windows | ``
<ubottu> ``: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<chaos2358> erUSUL,  I don't understand how everything under preferences got un installed though
<gunndawg> exutux, this channel is for linux/ubuntu support, not windows 7
<muso> derklempner, will try that tnx
<mattwich0r> Hey you guys I have a quick question if anyone has the time
<MikeMike1> Can anyone help with jackaudio?
<brokendatapoint> OttifantSir: good idea, thanks
<exutux> gunndawg: who speaking about windows?? o.0
<mattwich0r> :(
<brokendatapoint> MikeMike1: sorry we are all out of answers ... just ask
<``> i am running ubuntu 10.10 and want to instal win 7 with it
<mattwich0r> lol
<derklempner> muso: also try apt-get autoclean if apt-get clean doesn't get rid of them all
<brokendatapoint> er i meant mattwich0r
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, I found this. Take a look and see? http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463868
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: cheers
<gunndawg> exutux, oops wrong person, sorry
<Jordan_U> ``: That is still a question for ##windows.
<exutux> lol
<gunndawg> exutux, my bad :)
<exutux> gunndawg: np i understand
<Ivis> http://lifehacker.com/5744740/ubuntu-tips-applet-fills-your-brain-with-useful-command-line-knowledge
<mattwich0r> Say I have an old hard drive that I'd like to get view the contents on and possibly back up a few things.. How would I go about viewing it's contents as a secondary drive on Ubuntu. I have a 1tb drive that has ubuntu on it, which is in my computer.. I'm trying to plug in a second hd just to view the contents.. I'm new to ubuntu btw so this is terrible :(
<Jordan_U> mattwich0r: Places > Computer.
<mattwich0r> I was afraid you'd say that, Jordan. Unfortunately it's not there! :(
<``> your hd should show up if its pluged in is it pluged in?
<mattwich0r> Yeah, it's plugged in. I think it's on its deathbed though
<Starminn> mattwich0r, Then I don't suppose you'd find it in /media?
<Jordan_U> mattwich0r: How is the drive connected?
<``> o hopefully u can back everything up b4 it get worse
<Starminn> brokendatapoint, Don't thank me yet. See if they work first, haha. :)
<mattwich0r> it's got the 4 pin power (old hd) and serial cable.
<mattwich0r> I removed the jumper
<mattwich0r> ill check media
<manous> usr13: exutux: hey where are u ?
<derklempner> mattwich0r: is the drive recognized in BIOS?
<mattwich0r> when booting up it did recognize and shoot a list of the hard drive, yes. I didnt officially enter bios though :/
<brokendatapoint> Starminn: that is pretty much my query too, will read those links
<``> did u try backing everything up on a secondary hd?
<MylesMan> i had a package kept back what do i do to resolve the issue
<brokendatapoint> why are open source geeks so pasty faced?
<VCoolio> mattwich0r: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l  or was that already asked?
<usr13> manous: Still on phone
<MylesMan> during an upgrade
<derklempner> mattwich0r: well, it could be that the partition table on the drive was nuked before you connected it.  in that case, the drive wouldn't show up at all because there's no defined partitions
<ActionParsnip> MylesMan: when the deps of that package are met, it will come down
<mattwich0r> That wasnt asked.. i googled that and was intimidated for fear it would reformat my primary
<brokendatapoint> cos there are no windows in their house ... haha
<VCoolio> mattwich0r: no, it will list drives :)
 * brokendatapoint slaps self and settles down
<ActionParsnip> MylesMan: is it libavformat52 by any chance?
<MylesMan> no mythplugins
<mattwich0r> I just see this: (long)
<mattwich0r> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<mattwich0r> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<mattwich0r> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<mattwich0r> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<mattwich0r> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBot2> mattwich0r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> MylesMan: its fine, the package is ready but the dependancies needed by that package are not ready yet so it gets held back, when the deps are made it will come down with normal updates
<VCoolio> !paste | mattwich0r
<ubottu> mattwich0r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MylesMan> thx AP
<ActionParsnip> MylesMan: what is the output of: lsb_release -c   please?
<mattwich0r> My appologies
<mattwich0r> :)
<usr13> manous:  I'm back...Helo?
<MylesMan> can i do that safely during a upgrade?
<dougl> I just replaced my agp nvidia 6200 with a pci-express nvidia gt220 and now my display sucks can anyone help me reinstall nvidia drivers?
<dougl> err is that what I need to do?
<brokendatapoint> thank Gaia I have a 40GB monthly allowance ... just blew 2GB in last 3 hours ... damn .isomaniac => that's me
<usr13> dougl: Yes pretty much.  Or run the config tool
<dougl> usr13, thanks for the reply - the config tool? what is that?
<MarkAng> derklempner I just DL'ed the iso and md5 gives me a code that exactly matches one on the UbuntuHashes page. From here, can I assume my iso is alright?
<usr13> dougl: Probably nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings
<derklempner> MarkAng: yep, burn that puppy
<Ivis> Why at youtube when i run fullscreen it's video run very slow with lag ?
<``> 1tb plan 4 cheap plan came in a few months ago u think u can blow that @ brokendatapoint?
<dougl> usr13, thanks for the advice... will do
<usr13> dougl: But I think you need to turn off the Xserver first....
<aeon-ltd> Ivis: update flash?
<``> ;-)
<rtdos> rather than use synaptic or aptitude to install a package i want to learn how to compile it from source, where do i begin?
<MarkAng> Allright, I'll give it a go.
<Ivis> aeon-ltd,  i did that
<dougl> usr13, great - will try that route first
<mattwich0r> I'll be back :D
<MylesMan> its maverick ap
<dougl> usr13, thanks agian
<chaos2358> Starminn, no I tried the info in the link "edited for my system, i.e. names" and nothing. in system preferences the following will not work: about me, appearance, assistive technologies, email settings, keyboard, keyboard shortcuts, monitors, network proxy, preffered applications, ubuntu one, windows. and when i say will not work i mean i click to open and nothing at all happens.
<Confused>  Hi, I am having a DVD playback problem.  Any experts in here who can help me a bit?
<Ivis> aeon-ltd,  when you run fullscreen it's running without lag?
<brokendatapoint> `` cool nick btw, i live in En Zed so that would not be available to me
<Starminn> rtdos, how about this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<MarkAng> derklempner: I'm sorry, do you know any good burning applications for Ubuntu?
<KirkMcDonald> Confused: We'll never know if you don't ask the question.
<aeon-ltd> Ivis: yes, well not 720p or 1080p sometimes
<snowrichard> MarkAng,  brasero and k3b
<rtdos> thanks starminn
<MarkAng> Okay, thanks.
<aeon-ltd> Ivis: what gpu and cpu, also browser aswell
<``> i almost blew my cpu i like over clocking to the shithouse
<``> ;-)
<Confused> After updating from 8.04 to 10.04, DVD's no longer playback.  I get a variety of error messages depending upon what application I am trying to use.  libdvdcss4 seems to be working all right.  I can see the generated keys.  There seems to be some other problem.
<Ivis> aeon-ltd,  gpu 8600 GT ,   CPU dual core AMD 2.4 GHZ,   browser sometimes opera and firefox
<shawndrost> hey all, I have to update apache on a production jaunty machine, and the version I need isn't in the repositories.  what's the best way to move forward?  I can imagine updating to maverick, finding a non-canonical repository with the right apache version, and reinstalling apache
<Starminn> !language | ``
<ubottu> ``: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Confused: i'd reinstall the dvd codec package, it may help
<usr13> Confused: maybe video driver problem
<Confused> I did that, but thanks for hte suggestion.
<ActionParsnip> shawndrost: jaunty isn't supported anymore
<usr13> Confused: Try mplayer or different player and look for errors that will give you a clue.../
<aeon-ltd> Ivis: it happens in both?
<Confused> The video driver seems all right.  I can take a file from a ripped DVD and play it just fine, I just can't play the DVD itself.
<schnuffle1> shawndrost: no backport availble?
<ActionParsnip> shawndrost: so I suggest you upgrade to karmic, lucid or maverick
<Starminn> chaos2358, Look, I just thought I'd suggest it while other people read your question that way you weren't just stuck waiting. You could try running the programs from the terminal and seeing if they exist.
<Ivis> aeon-ltd,  yes
<chaos2358> Starminn, no I tried the iCan someone please help me???? I am running ubuntu 10.10 in system preferences the following will not work: about me, appearance, assistive technologies, email settings, keyboard, keyboard shortcuts, monitors, network proxy, preffered applications, ubuntu one, windows. and when i say will not work i mean i click to open and nothing at all happens.
<ActionParsnip> Confused: do all players act the same?
<usr13> Confused: Have you tried mplayer?
<usr13> Confused: Or....?
<MarkAng> I forgot to ask: I'm running from LiveCD at the moment, can I safely remove the disk and replace it by the soon-to-be-burned disk?
<Confused> In the sense that they don't work, yes, they all act the same way.  The error messages are different though.
<shawndrost> actionparsnip: yup, I'd like to update, but I'm not familiar with the process. is it likely to bork the machine?  that would make me sad.
<aeon-ltd> Ivis: when running the video, right click toggle acceleration see if it helps
<p_res> chaos2358, I'd suggest a complete reinstall.
<erUSUL> MarkAng: no
<Starminn> chaos2358, Just keep in mind I'll try to help while others more knowledgable than I can chime in. So you've tried running those applications from the terminal, yes?
<MarkAng> Bugger.
<MarkAng> Then how am I supposed to burn the files? Ah well, I'll find a way.
<schnuffle1> shawndrost: if the machine is in production, you should really know your way
<Confused> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Ivis> aeon-ltd,  where i can find this function "toggle acceleration ?"
<shawndrost> schnuffle1: jaunty's apt repo only has 2.1.12, and I need 2.1.15 to pass a security scan.  I'm told the security backports do not suffice
<chaos2358> Starminn,  yes, It tells me the program is not installed and gives a command to install. i enter the command, it says it installs but it still doesnt work
<Confused> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<Confused> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<Bushman> milamber: sorry, but removing gnome-bluetooth didn't helped. the problem is still there.
<``> @chaos i had that problem a while ago i dont remember ecacly how i fixed it unfortunely  if it continues for a few days maybe u can do a fresh install but back your importent files first if u can sorry i can not be more helpfull!
<Confused> Those were errors from xine
<KirkMcDonald> Confused: Which player are you using?
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<KirkMcDonald> Ah, xine.
<Starminn> chaos358, Why does it tell you it doesn't work?
<dougl> usr13, thanks werked like a charm
<KirkMcDonald> Confused: Have you tried a different player?
<KirkMcDonald> Confused: Like mplayer or vlc?
<Burzmali> tensorpudding: I found the problem, it's here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/commercial/
<Starminn> chaos2358, Why does it tell you it doesn't work? (typo'd your name)
<OttifantSir> I get this message when running xdg-open file:///path/to/home in terminal: gvfs-open: path: error opening: No program registered. Can anyone help me correct this? I can open Nautilus, but Nautilus can't open Videos/Documents etc from any of AWN's menu or folder applets. At #awn I was told it was a problem in Gnome.
<Confused> I have all the players I can find, so which would you like to discuss?  I don't think that the problem is the player.  I think that the different error messages come from the same problem throwing exceptions in the application and each application handling the exceptions differently.
<Confused> Yes, I have tried both mplayer and vlc.
<schnuffle1> shawndrost: i apache the only service runing?
<KirkMcDonald> Confused: Sure, if they are all failing, that would certainly indicate some underlying problem.
<chaos2358> Starminn, i dont understand what you mean. when try to run it from command it tells me that what i am trying to run is not installed.
<usr13> dougl: NP
<KirkMcDonald> Confused: To ask another stupid question: Does the disc work in a different DVD player? (Another computer, etc.)
<usr13> Confused: they give same error?
<Starminn> chaos2358: And when you try to install it what does it say? Does it tell you it has completed installation or does it not act like it?
<Confused> I have tried various DVD's and they all fail in the same way on this laptop but not on another laptop using the same version of the same distribution and updated in the same way.
<shawndrost> schnuffle: no, there's mysql, postfix
<shawndrost> schnuffle1: no, there's mysql, postfix
<usr13> Confused:  Did you run vlc or mplayer from command line?
<Confused> Yes
<chaos2358> Starminn, it runs through with the installation precentage, like it is installing and then brings my command entry back just as if it installed correctly
<Confused> mplayer exits with an exit status of 0, doesn't print any error message, but doesn't play the DVD.
#ubuntu 2011-02-05
<schnuffle1> shawndrost: my advice: update your system if you're linux save or compile apache and create a package from the source otherwise. that way its easier to revert if you have problems
<Starminn> chaos2358, Have you tried installing and running as sudo? (At least installing so everything gets where it needs to be)
<``> if this problem was ongoing for more then a few days and u dont want to blow your brains further tryng to resolve it try a fresh instal @ chaos
<chaos2358> Starminn,  yes of course.
<mike_miller> Any ideas why I can't grab the kernel sources using apt-get(I get a 404?
<mike_miller> http://pastebin.com/zn2FL2g4
<schnuffle1> shawndrost: normally an update is painless, but sometimes you have to correct something
<Starminn> chaos2358, :) Just making sure. Alright, well the only thing I'm left with is just reinstalling it. Just back up your Home folder and reinstall Ubuntu. May be killing a fly with a bazooka but at least it'll work. (Anybody else wanna chime in?)
<mike_miller> Do I need to add anything to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<``> @  starmin thats what i said a few times already so i agree!
<Confused> The error from vlc is: [0xb7300be0] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<chaos2358> Starminn,  i'm hoping I can get away without having to do that because i  have over 150 gigs of media stored on it. family photos, etc
<``> Good lucj chaos!
<Luigiana> hey
<usr13> Confused: Mplayer must be broken.  Try to upgrade or re-install mplayer or smplayer
<rumpe1> mike_miller, no... change the package-server
<Luigiana> can some1 help me? i have troubles installing ubuntu
<shawndrost> schnuffle1: thanks.  by "create a package", do you mean create my own apt package, or just compile the new version?
<mike_miller> rumpe1: How? To point to what?
<Confused> I did all that and I reconfigured everything using dpkg-reconfigure.
<Luigiana> can some1 help me? i have troubles installing ubuntu
<yayoj1> luigiana: what is the issue at hand
<Luigiana> whenever i boot, and press install it goes blackscreen
<rumpe1> mike_miller, to another mirror
<barack_osama> try to add
<Confused> In fact, I purged all of the media players and libreaddvd and libdvdcss and reinstalled everything.
<Starminn> chaos2358, Just put the Home folder on its own partition and just don't touch that partition on reinstall.
<barack_osama> vga=471
<p_res> Luigiana, have you tried safe-graphics mode.
<barack_osama> dont remember number exactly
<yayoj1> luigiana: which version are you installing?
<rumpe1> mike_miller, 404 means the current mirror you are using is not available
<schnuffle1> shawndrost: you can use the checkinstall tool to create a de package, or you get the ubuntu package source ana create it with the debian tool. first way is easier second one cleaner and gets you all dependencies
<Luigiana> im installing the 10.10
<mike_miller> rumpe1: How would I go about changing my mirror?
<Luigiana> and im running a intel quad core
<``> @ Lugiana does your pc meat the requirements for installing ubuntu 10.10
<``> ?
<rumpe1> mike_miller, e.g. with synaptic-packagemanager
<Luigiana> as mentioned im running quad core
<mike_miller> rumpe1: Which mirror should I change to?
<yayoj1> luigiana: and graphics card?
<Luigiana> 7600 gtx i think
<g_0_0> chaos2358, have you tried reinstalling gnome-main-menu, maybe I'm not following what the problem is
<OttifantSir> chaos2358: How did you install? Synaptic? Did you open it from CLI? If so, did you start it with sudo synaptic or gksudo synaptic?
<usr13> Confused: How about libdvdcss ?
<mike_miller> Also, I don't have a GUI. What would I use instead of synpatic? Would editing source.list have the same effect?
<chaos2358> one sec guys.
<schnuffle1> mike_miller: yes
<yayoj1> luigiana: will Ubuntu be the primary os on your drive?
<Confused> I reinstalled libdvdcss after purging it but libdvdcss is actually working and has always worked.  It generates the key, but the DVD play.  This isn't a decryption problem, or at least I don't think it is.
<Luigiana> yea
<mike_miller> okay, so what mirror WOULD have linux_2.6.35-24.42, if not security.ubuntu.com?
<chaos2358> g_0_0,  ok it gives invalid command trying to install.
<rumpe1> mike_miller, yes, you could edit sources.list
<usr13> Confused: Maybe codecs need to be installed or re-installed, (not complete or lacking in some way)...
<chaos2358> OttifantSir, I tried installing via sudo apt-get in terminal
<Confused> Did all of that.
<schnuffle1> mike_miller: do a aptitude update and retry
<usr13> Confused: DO you have GStreamer codecs ?
<Confused> Yes, I do.
<Confused> All purged and reinstalled.
<Midas3> Confused: permissions for the dvd-drive do allow your user? another strange idea would be to check for libdvdnav version, though it is not necessary to play dvds
<mike_miller> schnuffle1: looks like that did the trick, thanks
<rumpe1> mike_miller, mirrors are e.g. in  /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg
<yayoj1> luigiana: I have seen graphics card errors with 10.10, I would try the lts release of Ubuntu, version 10.04.  there really isn't much of a difference.
<yayoj1> second are you installing through a thumb drive or dvd?
<schnuffle1> mike_miller: that happens when you don't have the latest repo infos and something has changed
<aeon-ltd> Ivis: just right click on any flash embedded media, then it should have some options; also if you're using compiz disable that, it may make the video smoother
<Confused> I am in the cdrom group which seems to be all of the permissions I should need, but just to be sure, I changed the permissions for /dev/dvd to 777 just for testing purposes.  When that didn't work, I changed them back to what they should be.
<OttifantSir> chaos2358: OK. I just remembered that opening GUI-apps with sudo from a terminal can give you problems.
<tom453642356> hello - SHN audio files are not working, can someone help please
<chaos2358> OttifantSir, anyother ideas?
<strigoi66> guys please help if possible: problem just clean installed ubuntu 10.04lts when i boot or try to boot all i get is a message (Boot form atapi cd-rom : error : out of disk.) then a grub rescue prompt any ideas how to fix
<usr13> Confused: Try installing mplayer from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<Confused> I like how you are thinking though Midas and user13.
<erUSUL> Confused: /dev/dvd should already be 777 becouse it is a symlink to the actual device /dev/sr0
<g_0_0> chaos2358, no luck reinstalling gnome-main-menu?
<usr13> Confused: I'm still thinking it's a video driver prolem.  See  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<chaos2358> g_0_0, no in terminal it gives invalid command and i cant find the package in synap or software center.
<Confused> How do you think that would help usr13?  They all use the same basic libraries.  If it were a video driver problem, how would I be able to play ripped dvd's using the same players?
<usr13> Confused: Let me ask you this;  Is this 10.04 system fully updated?
<OttifantSir> chaos2358: Not really. I thought about maybe installing ubuntu-desktop to see if that solved it, but that's ONE big package, and isn't what I'd try so soon
<g_0_0> chaos2358, so sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu doesn't work?
<usr13> Confused: What command are you using to tell mplayer to play DVD?
<Confused> Yes, I am fully updated.  I am running kubuntu by the way in case that makes any difference.
<OttifantSir> chaos2358: Have you checked your enabled repos? In Synaptic or sources.list
<chaos2358> g_0_0,  nope invalid command is the output
<__name__> hello.
<strigoi66> can anyone help me with grub rescue
<``> chaos fresh install should save u allot of head aches dont forget back up your home folder b4 u fresh install ;-)
<chaos2358> brb guys rebooting
<Confused> mplayer dvd://12  (12 is the longest DVD title.)
<robehend1> say, any reason why a brand new, fresh install of 10.04 server would be grabbing the KVM packages at only 30 kb/s? Its hooked up via a gig nic, plenty of bandwitdh
<Midas3> Confused: did you try the --verbose= switch on the cli with xine? sry if i missed something, i did not read the whole backlog
<__name__> can i except a network to be displayed as roaming in networkmanager?
<mike_miller> I made a patch using patch -p0 -b < myFile. How can I undo the patch?
<mike_miller> (since it didn't apply cleanly)
<OttifantSir> I get this message when running xdg-open file:///path/to/home in terminal: gvfs-open: path: error opening: No program registered. Can anyone help me correct this? I can open Nautilus, but Nautilus can't open Videos/Documents etc from any of AWN's menu or folder applets. At #awn I was told it was a problem in Gnome.
<uranus_gas_giant> @lart gpc
<usr13> Confused: Any luck with just mplayer dvd://
<usr13> ?
<Confused> Well, thanks for the attempts guys.  I have to take a phone call now, but I will keep working on this and I will add something to the forums if I solve it.
<strigoi66> what is the help command for grub rescue prompt
<Confused> Nope, mplayer dvd:// doesn't work either.
<usr13> Confused: Very good.  sorry...
<Midas3> Confused: or try putting it in ''
<usr13> Ok
<Midas3> 'dvd://'
<Midas3> ok good luck Confused
<g_0_0> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Confused> I have to say, mplayer is the most interesting malfunction since there is no error state reported.  The application just exits with an error state of 0, although it obviously malfunctions.
<Confused> Bye for now.
<Confused> And thanks again.
<robehend1> hmm, guess I just got a slow mirror. when i SCP a file from another machine to this one, i get some decent speeds
<philip_> robehend1 it happens.
<bozdog> hi all
<subspider> hello
<robehend1> philip_: yeppers. Just wanted to make sure it was just that before I threw my LTSP server on here in KVM
<subspider> how do i restore GRUB2
<kalwin> hello
<subspider> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<philip_> lol
<philip_> Even on my DSL where  I get 175K download speed on 1.5 I hit a few bad mirrors.
<bozdog> anyone have any idea how to remove a program, specifically google earth from my machine(ubuntu 10.10)
<nikrud> robehend1, if you're talking about an ubuntu mirror you can search for a faster one via the edit software sources in the software center
<usr13> bozdog: dpkg
<robehend1> nikrud: yep, got it figured out. i was pulling from a mirror in Europe ;0
<bozdog> usr13 dpkg?
<nikrud> I remember when doing that was faster :)
<robehend1> agreed
 * philip_ noms on some burgers mmm :)
<``> Aoaoo
<usr13> bozdog: Yes dpkg -r
<usr13> bozdog:  Man dpkg
<usr13> bozdog:  man dpkg
<nikrud> bozdog, where'd you get google earth?
<bozdog> nikrud  google site
<mda_> anyone here use the linux-rt package?  I use it b/c it makes things more responsive, especially during I/O...  one annoyance though, grub doesn't seem to want to let me make it the default at boot
<bozdog> looks like it isn't installed
<nikrud> was it set up as an ubuntu package?
<bozdog> but is still there
<usr13> bozdog: or apt-get remove googleearth-package
<bozdog> nikrud pretty sure it was
<nikrud> bozdog, I'd run that last command from usr13 - if you got the right stuff from google you'll be gold
<mda_> (pls tell me if you actually use linux-rt and have grub setup....i've tried multiple suggested approaches and of course rtfm ;)
<nikrud> probably need sudo apt-get <etc>
<usr13> bozdog: dpkg -S google
<mda_> 10.04.1 LTS
<bozdog> thanks all
<mda_> pls privmsg me if you know the answer, this channel is too high volume to monitor....thx
<chegibari> Hello. Can I have my window buttons to the right in Ubuntu?
<nikrud> chegibari, try system->preferences->appearance - some of the themes have the button on the left
<nikrud> or right, your choice
<Linfert> Hello !
<robehend1> now, to make sure i'm not retarded. 1 MB/s = 10 mb/s, correct?
<asin3> Is there a way to forward a ms windows application windows(s) to a linux desktop without the desktop (VNC and similar programs show the whole desktop not just the application)?
<chegibari> nikrud: oh, it's a theme thing. I was looking in the Window's preferences! :) Ok. Thanks very much!
<robehend1> asin3: check out SeamlessRDP
<bozdog> hi again all
<nikrud> chegibari, I've got the default theme and my buttons are top right. I've not installed ubuntu in a bit, so I can't say if they're moveable from one side to another
<Linfert> I need help, but, i'm french and i don't know if i can describe my problem...
<LinuxNoob> i just installed steam using wine, it asks for username and password to log into steam, starts logging in, shows all the steam crap that first pops up, then closes, what is happening?
<nikrud> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nikrud> just in case, Linfert
<bozdog> still have the google earth installed, it works ok apart from the fonts are all illegible
<robehend1> nikrud: they are. easiest way is to just change the theme to clearlooks, but you can change it in gconf as well
<robehend1> LinuxNoob: try running steam from the terminal, via wine /path/to/steam . it should give you any crash errors
<bozdog> and it doesn't appear on the list of installed applications
<nikrud> thanks robehend1 . I'm poking around again - nice to see that the underpinnings are still recognizable
<Linfert> Mhhh, yes, i know, but, they do not respond...
<LinuxNoob> how do i find the path to steam? its on my desktop
<LinuxNoob> (im complete noob to this)
<robehend1> LinuxNoob: that case, the path would be /home/username/Desktop/, etc etc
<gunndawg> LinuxNoob, you might also look under the Applications menu at the top of ur screen
<LinuxNoob> so "wine /home/cameron/desktop/steam or steam.exe
<robehend1> LinuxNoob: steam.exe
<gunndawg> LinuxNoob, look under Applications menu at the top of ur screen
<LinuxNoob> cannot find
<gunndawg> LinuxNoob, is Wine under your applications menu ?
<LinuxNoob> does capital's matter when typing in terminal?
<robehend1> yes
<LinuxNoob> yeah wine is under apps menu
<robehend1> case-sensitive
<gunndawg> LinuxNoob, thats how you access it, thru the wine menu
<ubun> i cant find help for bluefish....
<chegibari> no, it's not like that. While pictures show the buttons on the right, it doesn't acctually affects my windows
<ubun> does anyone know where i can get help for bluefish?
<robehend1> Ubun: i thought bluefish was dropped in favor for Kompozer?
<edbian> ubun, what are you trying to do with it??
<LinuxNoob> gunndawg
<LinuxNoob> do u have wine and steam?
<LinuxNoob> cause i go to applications/wine/programs/steam/steam
<SethHu> i'm using compucompiz to enable my workspace cubes, but i cannot find where i can specify different wallpapers for it; does anyone know how to? 10.04 if it matters
<LinuxNoob> and it says logging in....the steam browser n such opens up, and then it closes
<gunndawg> LinuxNoob, hm im not sure, it works fine for me
<LinuxNoob> gunndawg hmm
<usr13> ubun: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/manual/
<skyllo> how I set ip in apache modem routed?
<skyllo> how I set ip in apache modem routed?
<robehend1> SethHu: if you go into the compiz settings, under desktop cube, its called "skybox"
<usr13> skyllo: Can you elaborate on that just a bit?
<Julien> rochebin
<SethHu> robehend1: oh that's what that thing is
<SethHu> thanks
<robehend1> mhmm
<GeekMan> how do i install shockwave?
<Guest1274> s
<SethHu> the word dome was confusing me
<subspider> how do i place windows option on grub i can't do it
<SethHu> i thought it was refering to the top of the dome
<SethHu> cube*
<robehend1> GeekMan: shockwave doesnt exist, unless you do it via wine, and its not that good ;)
<jpdev> allo à tous
<subspider> allo jpdev
<GeekMan> hulu doesnt work on my buddies laptop (netbook) im trying to make it all work but it runs on a hp derivitive of hardy heron
<usr13> GeekMan: You mean the plugin for Firefox?
<Julien> rochebin
<GeekMan> yeah
<jpdev> j'ai probablement un probleme avec xorg, quelqu'un peut m'aider?
<Julien> jpdev: english here, noob
<skyllo> usr13 simplistic, I'm on a network and need to configure ip in apache for external access.
<GeekMan> i installed flash but its not recognizing it
<jpdev> oups, english in here
<GeekMan> on that site
<coz_> GeekMan,  how did you install flash?
<jpdev> xorg problem, need some help
<root-mehy> restart your computer
<fumblnoob> window kill 4
<robehend1> GeekMan: go into the terminal and run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" , then restart browsers. Blammo, your good to go.
<GeekMan> apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<rww> Julien: please don't call people "noobs" in here.
<coz_> GeekMan,   try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usr13> GeekMan: Restart firefox
<usr13> skyllo: Do you have this machine listening on an outside IP?
<knoppies> I used to use compiz to draw my desktop wallpapers, I am using 10.10 64bit and it seems as though if I turn nautilus draw desktop off, nothing draws the desktop wallpaper. Does anybody know how to have a different wallpaper for each virtual desktop (in the compiz wall)?
<robehend1> knoppies: i dont even want to thinko f the extra resources that'll eat ;)
<usr13> skyllo: So, you want it to be accessable to the www?
<__name__> how do i get the network id of a gsm network i am online in?
<Julien> jpdev: you have channel ubuntu-fr for french community, see ya bro
<knoppies> robehend1, then I had a script that would automatically change each desktop background every minute or so.
<robehend1> knoppies: heh. I'll stick with my Icewm. Function over pretty ;)
<GeekMan> still doing it its pointing me to the adobe site to download flash
<ubu> do you  need apache with bluefish?
<robehend1> GeekMan: what did you try?
<robehend1> ubu: no
<craigbass1976> Well, that was annoying...  I was on a wireless network at my inlaws, shut the laptop lid, and cracked it open again at my house.  WOULD NOT connect to my wireless network.  I did /etc/init.d network-manager and networking restart.  Nothing.  What's the right way to do it?
<GeekMan> i tryed sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfre
<ubu> robehend1: do you need mysql?
<skyllo> user13 I'm on a network with several computers connected to a modem in router mode, I configre apache on my machine not the server.
<GeekMan> fail
<robehend1> nope
<craigbass1976> I ended up rebooting, but that's very windows-ish
<GeekMan> i tried the restricted
<robehend1> GeekMan: ah, must not work on 8.04.
<jpdev> hi all
<jpdev> computer gets slower with time, any help?
<philip_> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/16/install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-and-810/
<skyllo> user13 yes
<brandon420> how can i get the terminal to auto complete long ass file names, and tab isnt working.
<jpdev> feels like xorg swap, or some...
<skyllo> i want
<ubu> robehend: to view it in browser? what do i need? do you know of a tutorial?
<usr13> GeekMan: see if libflashplayer.so is in the plugins directory
<GeekMan> :( i will have to ask my friend if i can install a real version of ubuntu on this machine not this snot of hp junk
<robehend1> ubu you should be able to just open the file you've created
<craigbass1976> jpdev, you mean over the course of weeks, or until you reboot?
<GeekMan> how do i do that usr13
<usr13> GeekMan: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jpdev> after 3 hours i have to reboot
<brandon420> anyone know how to make the terminal auto complete long ass file names?
<subspider> plz how do i get window option on grub2
<subspider> ??
<philip_> jpdev which CPU do you got?
<jrib> brandon420: press tab a couple of times
<knoppies> jpdev, that sounds bad, I haven't seen that issue before.
<philip_> And how much ram.
<brandon420> jrib, i did, and its not working.... on any file names
<jpdev> if i leave computer on for the night, then display is very very slow, action like closing a window takes about 15 sec., and is in slow motion
<jrib> brandon420: did it ever work?
<Guest1274> mkv files go crazy = slow down or speed up, missing frames and so on. both on Totem and VLS. help please.
<jpdev> P4 1.5, 2g ram, nvidia
<GeekMan> no
<brandon420> not on this install
<usr13> GeekMan: Is it there?
<philip_> Ouch...
<brandon420> jrib, ^^
<philip_> About time for a new PC.
<jrib> brandon420: what is special about this install?
<GeekMan> flash player plugin alternate . so is
<brandon420> jrib, nothing... lol.
<usr13> GeekMan: Download http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_10.1_for_Linux_(.tar.gz)
<jrib> brandon420: how did you install it and what is "it"?
<brandon420> installed with a cd, and its 9.04
<GeekMan> am i gonna have to compile this sucker ?
<knoppies> jpdev, sounds like something is hogging your ram. I assume a memory leak, could you use top or htop (or even conky) to have a look?
<jrib> !9.04 | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jpdev> i had last LTS with all compiz gear working just fine, switched to lucid and then melt down
<Julien> jpdev: do you use windows ?
<GeekMan> hold on a second
<xyclo> Hi, My problem of today is that Pulseaudio disconnects from Skype and Firefox after a while.  Any ideas? Ubuntu Studio 10.04, rt kernel
<jrib> brandon420: (that's not why you can't tab-complete but you need to upgrade anyway so might as well sort that out first)
<brandon420> jrib, i tried to update yesterday, and it didnt turn out well, my computer got slow as hell.
<jpdev> for the moment, top doesn't tell me anything, since i've just boot
<GeekMan> let me type it in .... i cant install xchat on this thing so im using my desktop
<jrib> brandon420: you're being too vague, I can't really say anything
<jpdev> no full ubuntu user for 7 years
<philip_> jpdev try LXDE
<philip_> That's a tad old.
<gamerc> can anyone identify the intros 1,7,8,9,13,26 and 33 here is for which games? Thanks in advance  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUJ_zS_6Ks4
<jpdev> i like gnome...
<jrib> !ot | gamerc
<ubottu> gamerc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> GeekMan: Don't need to compile it, just mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<brandon420> jrib, all im saying, is i upgraded to 10.04 yesterday, my computer got hella slow, like a lag in everything. and couldnt update further. so i reinstalled and im going to stick with 9.04
<brandon420> i just want "tab" to effin work
<Julien> xyclo: you must recompile the alsa_core module to v.1.0.23.12
<jrib> brandon420: do you understand why it's a really bad idea to use an unsupported release?
<jpdev> nvidia driver installed and working, anybody wants to check my xorg file?
<jpdev> i dont know that stuff
<edbian> 10.04 is supported
<edbian> jrib, 10.04 is supported
<usr13> GeekMan: tar zxvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz ; sudo  mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jrib> edbian: brandon is sticking with 9.04
<brandon420> jrib, not for what i use my computer for, no. and like i said, 10.04 made it hella slow
<edbian> jrib, which is also supported right now
<GeekMan> ok wait a sec
<jrib> edbian: eh?
<Julien> jpdev: after 7 years, try w7. No memory leaks and rock stable !
<brandon420> i still get updates....
<brandon420> either way, 10.xx is slow as hell, even on a quad core
<UbuntuUser16> Agree
<GeekMan> so in the term just type tar zxvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<jrib> brandon420: you're not guaranteed to get security updates and soon your repositories will move to old-releases.  What are the specs on your computer?  How much ram?
<LinuxNoob> when i try and open steam it asks for steam login, pass,etc..then logs in, steam opens the browser, friendslist, etc..then about 1 second later, closes out steam. what are the possible causes?
<edbian> jrib, the latest unsupported version is 8.10  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<philip_> I'm on LXDE Ubuntu and I run fine on a AMD Sempron 3000+1.8GHZ 1Gig ram Machine.
<LinuxNoob> btw, im using wine
<brandon420> 3.0 ghz atholn II  2gb ddr2 1200
<brandon420> jbwiv, ^
<philip_> 10.10
<brandon420> jrib, ^^^
<UbuntuUser16> Athlon II X4?
<brandon420> yeah
<LinuxNoob> hybrid processor :D
<LinuxNoob> can run 64 and 32bit
<jpdev> Julien i prefer gnome look then w7...
<UbuntuUser16> Ubuntu doesn't isn't that great at multi-core CPUs
<jrib> edbian: that's just out of date 9.04 had support for 18 months and that expired in october of last year
<UbuntuUser16> It seems that it uses one of my cores alot and the others zip
<LinuxNoob> when i try and open steam it asks for steam login, pass,etc..then logs in, steam opens the browser, friendslist, etc..then about 1 second later, closes out steam. what are the possible causes?
<edbian> jrib, Can you cite a source?
<UbuntuUser16> LinxuNoob, its because Steam isn't made for Ubuntu. Get Virtualbox
<LinuxNoob> im using wine
<LinuxNoob> is virtualbox better?
<UbuntuUser16> Wine isn't that great
<brandon420> UbuntuUser16, i notice that too, but when it needs em, it will use all the processors
<LinuxNoob> gotcha
<UbuntuUser16> Virtualbox allows you to run Windows in Linux
<jrib> edbian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ubuntu_> HI
<philip_> LinuxNoob Virtualbox is a Virtual OS install thing.
<edbian> jrib, Alright I believe you.  Thanks
<ubuntu_> I'M NEW USER UBUNTU
<philip_> Please take off Caps.
<LinuxNoob> what os should i install to keep this comp super fast, while still playing games :D
<Midas3> but virtualbox and so on could be quite difficult to get hardware accelerated 3d working iirc
<UbuntuUser16> LinuxNoob, Tiny7
<jrib> brandon420: your machine can definitely run 10.04 smoothly
<LinuxNoob> ive got a fast labtop
<GeekMan> it needs a file directory so i jsut chang the terminals dir
<brandon420> jrib, it doesnt.
<GeekMan> right?
<brandon420> lol.
<jrib> brandon420: of course it does
<LinuxNoob> i know the guy that made tiny7 :D
<UbuntuUser16> Linuxnoob, what CPU/GPU do you have?
<brandon420> jrib, i updated to that yesterday, and had to reinstall 9.04 cause it was so slow, not to mention 10.04 is ugly as hell
<jrib> brandon420: maybe you had compiz enabled and didn't get a chance to install video drivers?  Hard to speculate.
<LinuxNoob> uhhh, lemme check..(where at..im windows savy..not linux savvy) and i forgot my specs
<brandon420> i had compiz installed, and had updated my drivers before i nuked it
<usr13> GeekMan: Yea, that's right.
<usr13> GeekMan: was on the phone....
<bindi> Hey! I have a laptop, Toshiba Satellite Pro A100 (PSAACE), and running Ubuntu 10.10. I had this problem, no sounds, that got (barely) fixed by adding options snd-hda-intel model=auto to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf - though now the sound is very very quiet, even when boosted over 100%. alsamixer states everything is to the max, but master doesnt have a bar/value..
<bindi> aplay -l says HDA Intel, ALC861
<usr13> GeekMan: Wait.. What did you say?
<ubu> IS there a Bluefish CHANNEL?
<GeekMan> nvm hold on
<brandon420> bindi, no sound, or is it really quiet?
<usr13> GeekMan: tar zxvf install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz ; sudo  mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/   # That's all there is to it.
<bindi> brandon420: really quiet
<jrib> brandon420: I'd recommend troubleshooting your issues with 10.04 or trying 10.10 instead
<bindi> i get only left channel (headphones plugged in atm)
<UbuntuUser16> Bindi go to your audio settings
<UbuntuUser16> I had the same problem, Ubuntu is weird there
<brandon420> bindi, open a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<bindi> brandon420: did that
<bindi> its 100 as i said
<bindi> and boosted to 140% or so from the gui
<brandon420> and turned up the first one?
<bindi> master can not be turne
<bindi> d
<brandon420> hmmmss
<GeekMan> so what after that just try it out agian
<bindi> http://bindi.arkku.net/upload/XwvHS3afb6.png looks like this
<brandon420> i had that same problem, but that fixed it
<jrib> !who | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brandon420> tha hell!
<brandon420> lol
<g_0_0> bindi, try typing - amixer init
<brandon420> he knows who im talking to.
<GeekMan> FAIL
<GeekMan> :(
<brandon420> kthx
<ddWorld>  have 10.04 and everything is working fine and fast ;)
<UbuntuUser16> Back in the day, this was a great gaming PC: 66mhz Intel CPU, 8MB of RAM
<usr13> GeekMan: What failed?
<bindi> g_0_0: amixer: unknown command 'init'...
<LinuxNoob> how do i know if all my hardware is updated driver wise?
<knoppies> UbuntuUser16, they had games back then?
<UbuntuUser16> They had game a long time ago
<UbuntuUser16> Lol
<GeekMan> what we tried i moved the file to the right dir but the website says the same thing
<UbuntuUser16> Games back then were beast
<knoppies> UbuntuUser16, I know, I was teasing.
<LinuxNoob> pong
<UbuntuUser16> YouTube "Daggerfall"
<g_0_0> bindi, oops I meant alsactl init
<jrib> LinuxNoob: update-manager will inform you of updates
<LinuxNoob> so why would steam not be working =/
<LinuxNoob> cause it says im updated
<bindi> g_0_0: still quiet
<ddWorld> why do you want to use steam in linux ?
<bindi> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<GeekMan> LinuxNoob: check under administration in restricted drivers
<jrib> LinuxNoob: follow the instructions at !appdb for installing steam.  #winehq can help you with wine issues
<UbuntuUser16> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_II:_Daggerfall
<ddWorld> create a second partition and install windows for the games
<jrib> !appdb | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<UbuntuUser16> You needed a hardcore gaming system for that game
<bindi> g_0_0: http://pastebin.com/ivGPzf4G
<brandon420> what are the perks of 64 bit over 32bit ( i only have 2gb of ram)
<UbuntuUser16> 64-bit is faster
<UbuntuUser16> Performs operations faster
<LinuxNoob> ubottu: tried there, no one answered =/
<brandon420> kthx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbuntuUser16> More than twice the speed when it comes to rendering, Winrar, etc
<jrib> brandon420: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons
<GeekMan> i think i will just install the netbook edition of ubuntu 10.10 the official version not this hp derivitive
<LinuxNoob> 64bit can run 8 times as many processes as 32
<KM0201> brandon420: imo.. not much, if you dont have the ram.. but thast my opinion
<brandon420> KM0201, thats what i was thinking, but ill give it a shot
<GeekMan> they dont even keep the os up to date on it its running hardy lol
<edbian> LinuxNoob, nope, it can just address more memory and handle bigger single values
<usr13> GeekMan:  If the website you are going to generates the error that flashplayer is not installed, I would just about imagine the warning is an error.  Nor sure why but....
<g_0_0> bindi,  lsmod  | grep -i snd     gives ?
<GeekMan> yeah
<GeekMan> hold on
<LinuxNoob> to bad we have such inferior mobo's
<LinuxNoob> we could make 1tb ram sticks :D
<bindi> g_0_0: http://pastebin.com/MnPukLXX
<usr13> GeekMan: I don't think re-installing the OS will help.
<LinuxNoob> but it wont work cause mobo's wont suport that muc lol
<brandon420> good iso burner for ubuntu?
<KM0201> brandon420: i like gnomebaker
<jrib> !burn | brandon420
<ubottu> brandon420: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<maco> brandon420: i think you can just righ click an iso and tell it to burn
<GeekMan> no trust me man this version of linux sux
<maco> unless gnome removed that feature too
<firtyx> hi all
<ariqs> is there an unrar tool other than unrar?
<jrib> ariqs: why?
<maco> ariqs: there's unrar-nonfree
<brandon420> jrib, why you keep !w/e me, when the question has been answered?
<pksadiq> GeekMan: might be for you, but not for all,
<gilbert_> Ubuntu 10.10 problemas de suspencion.
<brandon420> !pipeit | jrib
<maco> ariqs: its not open source but it can do more complex rars
<gilbert_> Alguien que me ayude con esto
<maco> !es | gilbert_
<ubottu> gilbert_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GeekMan> i have used lost of diffrent distros of linux but this one is very crippled
<jrib> brandon420: !burn gives you several options
<pksadiq> brandon420: every answer starting with ! is to invoke the bot to say the answer
<firtyx>  this line is correct         sudo apt-get remove --purge "the packet name"
<gilbert_> join #ubuntu-es
<maco> GeekMan: oh yeah didnt hp like disable the command line on their version too?
<brandon420> jesus, its gonna take 20mins to download this hoe
<firtyx> ?
<KG> Hey, I could use some help with a GStreamer installation
<KG> Everything was working perfectly up until a few days ago
<maco> gilbert_:  necessita "/join" no solo "join"
<jrib> !enter | KG
<ubottu> KG: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GeekMan> thank god it has root command LMAO i dont even enter a password for sudo
<ariqs> maco: Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jrib> firtyx: that's fine, yes
<maco> ariqs: enabe multiverse in your software sources
<pksadiq> !find unrar | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Found: unrar-free, libclamunrar6, unrar
<GeekMan> under the application manager the only internet app there is skype
<maco> oh
<GeekMan> yeah
<jrib> firtyx: note, you can also use: apt-get purge PACKAGE     nowadays
<maco> hrmph did naming swap?
<maco> ariqs: sorry
<jrib> ariqs: you very likely want unrar, not unrar-free
<KG> jrib: Sorry, habit. But since then, GStreamer can't find any plugins but the core elements like fakesrc/sink. When I use gst-inspect, only 20 elements are listed. However, /usr/libs/gstreamer-0.10 is filled with all the plugin .so's that GStreamer can't find.
<ariqs> np, it's just I have unrar hitting on a different file in the archive as corrupt each time.
<maco> jrib: this seems backwards of how things normally get named. that is, the free one is plain, and the nonfree one is -nonfree
<GeekMan> its gnome but a funky version of it theres no way to use the gui to change settings for update manager
<firtyx> thanks jrib thats all  bye
<ariqs> and I wanted to try a different unrar to figure it out since unrar is being ridiculous
<bindi> g_0_0: ah i think i found something
<g_0_0> bindi, ?
<bindi> Codec: LSI Si3054
<jrib> maco: it used to be like that many releases ago, I guess too many people were grabbing the free version and it's pretty useless
<bindi> how do i get rid of this?
<GeekMan> i could go on about this hp linux but im not
<maco> jrib: oh
<GeekMan> anyways thanks for trying to help me
<g_0_0> bindi, ??
<bindi> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-791967-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-hda.html
<bindi> 4th post from the bottom
<jrib> ariqs: you're sure it's not actually corrupted?
<bindi> "remove all the other Codecs support and all other sound devices in Kernel" i'm having problems understanding this line :<
<g_0_0> bindi, you have checked sound preferences
<bindi> yes..
<jrib> KG: hmm, I don't remember much about gstreamer... But, what does this return: which gst-inspect
<KG> jrib: It lists all of the plugins and GStreamer elements that it finds.
<KG> Up until a few days ago it listed some hundreds of elements from the various plugin packages
<g_0_0> bindi, output from cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec ?
<ariqs> jrib: I expect something is, but I can't narrow it down with unrar since unrar keeps hitting on a different file in the archive
<jrib> KG: nah, I mean what does the command « which gst-inspect » return?  (I'm checking if you installed stuff to /usr/local/)
<bindi> g_0_0: same as earlier
<bindi> realtek alc861 + lsi si3054
<g_0_0> try here http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High%20Definition%20Audio%20Codecs
<g_0_0> bindi, for the correct codec
<bindi> ugh
<KG> jrib: hah, sorry, somehow missed the which. It shows /usr/local/bin/gst-inspect
<bindi> whats this LSI Si3054
<jrib> KG: so my hunch was right :P  Why do you have it in /usr/local/?
<pooltable> help installed tomtom gps?
<pooltable> connect
<blixten> do i need to install any packet to get 32bin to work on a ppc64 with ubuntu 64?
<philip_> How do I make the Windows logo button open up the menu on LUbuntu 10-10
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: connect the device and run: lsusb   websearch for the 8 character hex id
<KG> jrib: No idea? I haven't changed it since it's been install. Supposedly it came with 10.10.
<jrib> KG: hmm, official packages won't install anything to /usr/local/.  Stuff usually ends up in there through some "./configure; make; make install" dance
<pooltable> where do i fine the hex id?
<jrib> pooltable: the hex id of ...?
<bindi> g_0_0: what exactly am i supposed to find there
<pooltable> tom tom gps?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: its in the command output, please direct your txt too
<ActionParsnip> philip_: http://www.planetwatt.com/forums/topic/47/i-wish-i-could-use-my-windows-bu/view/post_id/261
<g_0_0> bindi, appropriate codec for your sound card
<KG> jrib: Oh geez, must have been when I thought writing a custom GStreamer plugin was the solution to my problem, so I tried to build from source. :X Completely forgot about that. Anyway to remove?
<bindi> im having trouble finding
<philip_> Thanks ActionParsnip
<pooltable> Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-heavy' (main)
<pooltable>  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-light' (main)
<g_0_0> bindi, it should work for your card
<pooltable>  Command 'runq' from package 'sendmail-bin' (universe)
<pooltable> what one?
<FloodBot2> pooltable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bindi> g_0_0: i dont even know whats a "correct codec"
<jrib> KG: sometimes authors will provide an "uninstall" rule, so you can try « make uninstall » in the same place you ran « make install ».  Otherwise just use rm in /usr/local/ (this is easy if all you have in there is gstreamer :))
<pooltable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562845/
<g_0_0> bindi, unpack the files and run ./install
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: the command is:  lsusb
<pooltable> yes did that
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: then read the output, one line identifys the device, copy the hex id and websearch it
<jrib> pooltable: try to write "ActionParsnip" at the beginning of what you say when you are talking to him.  Makes it easier for everyone (mostly ActionParsnip :))
<pooltable> this http://paste.ubuntu.com/562846/
<ActionParsnip> jrib: I need all the help i can get :)
<q0z> hm, i installed grub-install to mbr. first sign of trouble: no menu.lst on boot i get a grub shell but without the kernel command, so i cannot load the kernel. any advice? i suppose i can try to type out the menu.lst file on my own..
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: ok the ID is:     1390:0001
<jrib> q0z: reinstall grub?
<jrib> !grub | q0z
<ubottu> q0z: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: so if you websearch: ubuntu 1390:0001   you may find guides
<pooltable> ok actionparnip now what nest?
<blixten> do i need to install any packet to get 32bin to work on a ppc64 with ubuntu 64?
<pooltable> next
<rcmaehl> Help! Booting gets me stuck at grub>
<pksadiq> jrib: its grub2 I beleive
<rcmaehl> How do I fix this?
<q0z> jrib no this is the first install
<frotzed> blixten: I've had mixed results depending on the software
<KG> jrib: Well it was the only thing in there so I did rm -rf *. Now gst-inspect-0.10 (the only available gst-inspect) is located in /usr/bin and still only has 20 items. Is this another silly mistake on my part?
<MrUnagi> i dont understand md5 checksums........i ran md5 on a text file, then added 'testing' and it was the same checksum.....
<blixten> frotzed: okey, what was needed to get those who worked to work? :P
<jrib> q0z: well if you know the install completed successfully, then just try reinstalling grub by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<jrib> pksadiq: you're right but the RestoreGrub link handles both
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: thats your bit, go searching
<frotzed> blixten: I'm not _that_ good ;)  I only mean that some software worked out of the box while others didn't
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: there is no 'next', are you always that obnoxious?
<jrib> MrUnagi: it's possible... I really doubt that happened but it's possible...
<ActionParsnip> frotzed: how do you underline, dude?
<jrib> KG: try deleting ~/.gstreamer-0.10/*.bin
<blixten> frotzed: hmm okey? so you had a clean ubuntu64 install on ppc64 and some 32bins worked and some didnt? without change or install anything extra for it?
<nixjr> how do i save the output on a command to a text file? something like "ls || file.txt"
<rcmaehl> total times I've screw up something on my linux install: 37. Total linux reinstalls: 13
<pksadiq> nixjr: ls > filename
<jrib> ActionParsnip: _ underlined _  (get rid of the spaces)
<nixjr> thanks pksadiq
<jrib> nixjr: note that will overwrite filename if it already exists
<q0z> jrib, already tried that, grub fails at "setup (hd0)" - no such command
<ActionParsnip> jrib: ahh, i see
<ActionParsnip> _test_
<Julien> test
<MrUnagi> md5 does not update....
<frotzed> blixten: yes.  But honestly I can't claim to know why.  Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<pooltable> actionparnis found pytomtom will try that thanks
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: _failed_
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it must be your client making things look nice.  /italics/ *bold* _underline_
<blixten> frotzed: mkay, weird :P
<jrib> MrUnagi: pastebin your terminal session showing us what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> jrib: italics didn't work, the others were fine
<frotzed> blixten: agreed
<ActionParsnip> \italics\
<ActionParsnip> nar, oh well, on with support
<pksadiq> jrib: ActionParsnip : me too, I'm in irssi
<ActionParsnip> jrib: thanks btw :)
<frotzed> ActionParsnip: I've always just done underscores for underline, in my client it doesn't underline, but it's kinda "understood"
<jrib> q0z: that's pretty weird.  You ran grub from the live cd?
<philip_> ActionParsnip I did that tutorial, and it did not work for me.
<KG> jrib: You're probably overwhelmed by all the other people asking questions, sorry :/ Deleted ~/.gstreamer-0.10/, still the same situation it seems.
<pksadiq> jrib;    do you see something different?
<q0z> live usb, its grub 0.97
<jrib> pksadiq: I just see them as you write them (no italics, no bold, no underline)
<pksadiq> q0z: which version of ubuntu?
<blixten> and i may have formulated myself wrong, i was talking about x86 32bins applications :)
<[Nigel]> hello, does any run smartmontools with  with seagate ST32000542As (2TB) drives?
<pksadiq> jrib: k, But I love irssi, it shows the source code of written text ;)
<q0z> jrib, um.. actually the distro is more like backtrackr2, but i thought since i'm here why not give it a shot, eh?
<jrib> KG: are you running "gst-inspect" or "gst-inspect-0.10"?
<rww> >.>
<pksadiq> blixten: you can install and run almost every 32 bit apps on 64 bit, I beleive
<jrib> q0z: heh, try the backtrack channel
<rww> q0z: Backtrack isn't supported in #ubuntu. Register/identify with nickserv and /join #backtrack-linux.
<KG> jrib: at this point, there is no gst-inspect. Just gst-inspect-0.10
<pksadiq> !find ia32-libs
<ubottu> File ia32-libs found in ia32-libs
<blixten> pksadiq: yes, but this is a x86 bin
<blixten> pksadiq: and i want it to work under ubuntu 64 on ppc64 arch
<pksadiq> !info ia32-libs | blixten
<ubottu> blixten: Package ia32-libs does not exist in maverick
<Nertil> sudo ifup he-ipv6
<Nertil> ioctl: No buffer space available
<Nertil> Failed to bring up he-ipv6.
<Nertil> why i get this error!!!
<FloodBot2> Nertil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blixten> there is no ia32 libs for that :(
<q0z> jrib, yea, i know.. i thought i could get away with that
<nixjr> if i want to read the contents of a text file into a php script, do the permission of that text file matter?
<MrUnagi> jrib: http://pastebin.com/DAfzRVFp
<jrib> q0z: well you can, we can't really check.  But you're likely to get better support there as the helpers there will be more familiar with the differences between ubuntu and backtrack
<pksadiq> blixten: is it a bin file?
<tim_> qint
<rsouthard> Anyone work with indian contractors that always say "please do the needful"?
<Julien> foutarde
<ActionParsnip> rsouthard: that is offtopic here
<pksadiq> rsouthard: :O ?
<Julien> southard cht fu'
<frotzed> nixjr: theoretically yes, but it would be odd for a file to be unreadable.
<jrib> MrUnagi: any reason you aren't using md5sum?  I'm not familiar with md5 nor do I have it installed
<rsouthard> Sorry was just doing the needful.
<blixten> pksadiq: yes
<blixten> 2.6.37-12-powerpc64-smp #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 21:56:46 UTC 2011 ppc64 ppc64 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<goddard> whats better for php fast cgi or cgi mod-php or suPHP?
<jrib> KG: and « which gst-inspect-0.10 » now returns the /usr/bin one?
<john-john1> what would cause rythembox not play sound?
<pooltable> ActionParsnip ok try tom tom home with wine but wine does not see the tomtom?
<ActionParsnip> !natty | blixten
<ubottu> blixten: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> john-john1: not having speakers would be one possible cause (give more details)
<pksadiq> blixten: what does file filename        command shows?
<goddard> the driver setup wrong
<goddard> or set to play from wrong device
<jrib> goddard: maybe try ##php
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: if the ubuntu cannot communicate properly with the device then wine won't. Did you find any guides
<john-john1> i have speakers
<gbear14275> can I mount a partition to a directory that doesn't exist?  I am trying to figure out what is on an unmounted parition... and am not sure where to mount it so was just thinking of mounting it at /explore
<KG> jrib: Yep, that's the case.
<pooltable> ActionParsnip not really
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: no you need the mount point to exist
<strigoi66> john-john1: is it a fresh install or old install
<pksadiq> john-john1: does other players work well?
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: that's what you need to do
<jrib> KG: hmm, try reinstalling the relevant packages before we spend more time troubleshooting?
<john-john1> fresh
<KG> jrib: Yeah, hope I wouldn't have to but that's what I get for being silly
<strigoi66> john-john1: what version are you running
<blixten> pksadiq: Exec format error
<john-john1> no no sound from other players but the test sound work
<pksadiq> blixten: I mean  try the command        file <filename>
<john-john1> 10.10
<pksadiq> !sound | john-john1
<ubottu> john-john1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, thanks
<blixten> ah oh
<rallias> is there anything other then the packages to be installed that needs to be on a Ubuntu LiveCD?
<gbear14275> ok... next question... Can I dd a running disk?
<john-john1> they are all the way up
<blixten> pksadiq: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<gp5st1> using openssl, is there a way to tell if a file encrypted with a symetric cipher was decrypted correctly?
<gbear14275> nvm
<MrUnagi> jrib: how to use md5sum with a directory?
<pksadiq> blixten: what does         ./<filename>            does?
<jrib> MrUnagi: md5sum operates on files
<digirak> hey
<brophat> I have an approx 7 year old pci card but does not seem to fit into my new HP pavilion. It almost fits. Did they change the spec for a pci card recently?
<MrUnagi> then that is why i wasnt using it :D
<digirak> i am having some permission issues
<blixten> pksadiq: cannot execute binary file
<digirak> kde-devel@rakesh-eMachines-E725:/usr$ cd local
<digirak> -su: cd: local: Permission denied
<pksadiq> blixten: try         chmod +x <filename>
<digirak> can someone help me with that
<ActionParsnip> brophat: ask in ##hardware , this is ubuntu support
<gbear14275> Can I unmount /boot once the machine is booted and running?
<brophat> ok thanks
<pksadiq> blixten: then      again do ./<filename>
<john-john1> the rythymbox is ghosting on the screen even though it was turned off.
<blixten> pksadiq: it has -rwxr-xr-x
<digirak> drwxrw-rw-  10 root root  4096 2011-01-25 13:52 local
<digirak> these are the permissions
<ActionParsnip> blixten: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d    thanks
<pksadiq> blixten:  do you have a linux32       command available?
<juniour>  john-john1 click on exit
<ridin> where's the blacklist file at?
<blixten> ActionParsnip: Description:    Ubuntu natty (development branch)
<ActionParsnip> ridin: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<blixten> pksadiq: yes
<ActionParsnip> blixten: your release isn't supported hre
<ridin> k
<ActionParsnip> blixten: #ubuntu+1 is where natty is supported until it is officially release
<blixten> ActionParsnip: what rls shall i use on a ppc64 box?
<pksadiq> blixten: try linux32  command       and then run ./<filename>
<john-john1> @juniour the rythymbox doesn't show a symbol at the top like it usually does.
<blixten> pksadiq: that gives me; 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Dead_Storage> how do i know if my computer is infected by a keylogger or something, My password for one of my forum accounts (its very exlusive and cant be replaced) has been stolen twice now
<ActionParsnip> blixten: maverick is the highest release supported here, the guys in #ubuntu+1 will support you. Natty is NOT stable and NOT ready
<KM0201> !ppc | blixten
<ubottu> blixten: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Storage: rkhunter may help
<pylix> natty wouldn´t work on my machine driver issues i think
<ActionParsnip> blixten: please join #ubuntu+1 and continue support there
<pksadiq> blixten: wow,ok linux32 thinks that its a shell script , I'm afraid, I think if you can't run 32 bit directly you can run by chroot      command
<nicofs> Which folders in / are owned by who normally? I might have messed up a bit...
<jrib> nicofs: what did you do?
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: please don't support natty here, it's offtopic. Natty is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> HI
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: I said nothing about natty
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: most are owned root:root but there are anomolies
<TDJACR> How would I convert a Raid-1 array into a Raid-5 array?
<nicofs> jrib, install a root file system by extracting a .tar.gz - and i don't think everything ended up as it should
<Dead_Storage> ActionParsnip, I used something simmalar to that and it came up negitive for any malacious code
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: but you are advising blixten whom is using natty, natty isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Storage: should be ok then
<jrib> nicofs: I'd advise starting over and doing it right
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, so i rephrase to which folders in / are not owned by root...
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: wow, K , sorry
<ActionParsnip> Dead_Storage: you can also run:  ps -ef | less     and analyse each process
<nicofs> jrib, i can only extract the tar.gz - and end up with what i have now...
<jrib> nicofs: so you don't have access to the original files with the permissions?
<Julien> !trivial
<Julien> !trivial
<nicofs> jrib, i created that tar with rootstock...
<digirak> ping
<digirak> can someone help
<pksadiq> digirak: pong
<ActionParsnip> digirak: ask away
<digirak> ActionParsnip: i am getting a permission denied for a cd
<Julien> !game
<Julien> !quizz
<ActionParsnip> !games > Julien
<ubottu> Julien, please see my private message
<digirak> ActionParsnip: and the file has read permissions for all
<ActionParsnip> digirak: what asort of CD is it and what are you trying to do
<ruffleS> i'd like to know what is this pae kernel? what is the difference between it and the generic kernel?
<jrib> nicofs: I don't know what "rootstock" is
<EmuAlert> What the command to toggle capslock?
<digirak> ActionParsnip: na am getting a permission denied for a change direcrtory
<nicofs> jrib, a program to create a root file system
<ActionParsnip> ruffleS: it can address 64Gb RAM wheras the generic can only reference 3Gb
<digirak> cd local
<digirak> -su: cd: local: Permission denied
<EmuAlert> As in, change the state of capslock, but not do anything to the capslock key
<ActionParsnip> digirak: if you run;  sudo -i    can you do what you need
<jrib> nicofs: ok, and you can't redo that but tell it to create the tar.gz with permissions intact?
<ActionParsnip> digirak: forget su, use:   sudo -i
<juniour> how to uninstall ubuntu 10.10
<digirak> ActionParsnip: i cant cd with sudo
<Julien> JOHHN SMITH WESTON
<ruffleS> ActionParsnip, should i use it then? will it make any difference to my lappy?
<rww> Julien: #ubuntu is for technical support, not silliness. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> digirak: run sudo -i   and you can then issue the cd command seperately
<ActionParsnip> ruffleS: if you have 32bit OS and all your RAM isn't being used then PAE will make it get used
<KM0201> juniour: giving up?
<Julien> rww: i dont attack you so be pacifist and pragmatic. Or ...
<Julien> rww: tanks a lot for you comprohension
<digirak> ActionParsnip: wow that worked but then the local is highlighted in green
<digirak> why?
<juniour> KM0201 WT ARE YOU TALKING ABT?
<KM0201> juniour: did you not ask how to remove ubuntu 10.10?
<nicofs> jrib, in the end, rootstock creates a tar. i can tell rootstock what shall be inside - but not with which rights... i assume that in most cases it's correct - but even un-taring can have an effect on ownership... so the best and most efficient way to sort out my problem would be to manually adjust what went wrong...
<ActionParsnip> digirak: how do you mean 'local'?
<juniour> KM0201 how to remove that i wanna to use 10.04 thata y i waan to remove
<digirak> ActionParsnip: see its like this
<KM0201> juniour: just install 10.04 over 10.10.
<jrib> nicofs: tar will preserve permissions by default and keep them intact when you extract as superuser by default (maybe pass --preserve-permissions during extract to be sure)
<digirak> ActionParsnip: i am trying to run cmakekde and it gives a permission error on usr/local/bin
<ruffleS> ActionParsnip, ok thanks. one last question. i guess i'll get it installed so what is the metapackage i should install? would it be linux-generic-pae? and also, does it include the ubuntu patches?
<juniour> KM0201 last time i did the sam but it dident work
<digirak> ActionParsnip: and i am trying to change the permissions but then the directory has read permissions
<frotzed> juniour: afaik you'll need to backup your necessary data and reformat/reinstall.  I could be wrong though.
<nicofs> jrib, yes, but even so - the fact that i don't install but just extract is complex... numeric ownership and so on...
<juniour> frotzed i am ona dual boot with win7
<jrib> nicofs: no, it's not
<juniour> frotzed i have installed ubuntu 10.10 through usb
<rcmaehl> Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<nicofs> jrib, i just changed ownership of /lib from 500 to root - resulting in the network manager to disappear...
<frotzed> juniour: have you manually removed the 10.10 partition and installed 10.04 in its place?
<juniour> frotzed alongside other operating system
<jrib> nicofs: look, the best way is to this properly, preserving permissions from the start
<rcmaehl> How do I fix this Kernel Panic?
<juniour> frotzed now i have done nothing
<jrib> nicofs: if that's not possible, you can use getfacl -R to record the permissions of the original file and then restore them on this
<juniour> ?
<Snowman1> I just installed linux and it says i need a vga compatible controller. where do i download one from?
<juniour> frotzed i am askig you how to do that
<nicofs> jrib, but what would be the original file?
<juniour> ?
<jrib> nicofs: the files you created the tar from
<juniour> Snowman1 system->addminstration->hardware drivers
<sagaci> is dapper server EOL in june?
<Snowman1> ok that is the thing i went to that and all i have are 2 different broadcom installs. i have done 1 but nothing else is there.
<rww> sagaci: yes
<ActionParsnip> sagaci: yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Snowman1> my buddy told me i need to find out what to get so it can be
<nicofs> jrib, but what if indeed rootstock creates them wrong...
<rww> sagaci: dapper = 6.06 = June 2006. LTS for server is 5 years, so June 2011.
<sagaci> thanks
<jrib> nicofs: I was under the impression you used rootstock to create the tar.gz from some install, is that not the case?
<frotzed> juniour: I believe there are several tuts online.  Basically your task is to boot to a live 10.04 CD, remove the 10.10 partition (might be able to use the gui) and then select that partition as the one in which you'd like to install 10.04.  GRUB should take care of itself.
<nicofs> jrib, rootstock takes packages from the repositories and uses qemu to emulate a system where to install them (thats how i understand it) - enough room for mistakes
<pooltable> actionparsnip got it to work with this thanks 1390:0001 TOMTOM B.V. GO 520 T
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: cool
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: glad you got the gold bro
<pooltable> actionparsnip got it to work with this thanks http://pytomtom.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<pooltable> sorry
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: IDs are dead handy, what is printed on the plastic case isn't terribly useful :)
<BlackFlag> #samba
<jrib> nicofs: how did you extract the tar.gz?
<nicofs> jrib, "tar xvzf file.tar.gz"
<jrib> nicofs: as a regular user?
<Tohuw> I'm having issues getting Wifi working on an HP Mini 1010nr with Ubuntu NE 10.10. I followed the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#HP%20Mini%201010nr, but after updating WL I don't see anything in the Additional Drivers manager except the b43 drivers (no STA). The first time I tried it, STA did show up and that driver actually worked. Now it's gone from the list... any ideas?
<nicofs> jrib, as root on host system.
<ActionParsnip> Tohuw: try a reboot
<gbear14275> Is there a config file which determines the layout of the desktop bar?  I've noticed that my arrangement is significantly different from thoseof new users I create.  Is there a way to "reset" the config file so it goes back to default?
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: I did, that's what made it disappear from the list :D I'll try another though
<rww> ubottu: resetpanel | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrib> nicofs: also ubuntu?
<jrib> nicofs: erm
<nicofs> jrib, host: ubuntu, target: shared internal storage of android 2.1
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: I should have also mentioned, it can't connect to networks, but I can see the networks. (as opposed to when I first installed the OS and the driver wasn't even present)
<djjonex> hello everybody
<frotzed> Tohuw: what kind of router / wireless security are you trying to connect to?
<SushiDude> Fredo42, hi
<frotzed> djjonex: hello
<jrib> nicofs: well I don't know how to fetch the permission data in a tar.gz, but checking that would see if rootstock is to blame or not (I found no bugs to the effect).  Otherwise, try passing -p to tar and see if it makes a difference
<djjonex> i wanto to setup a outgoing mail server to work with php (mail())
<Tohuw> frotzed: WPA2 on a Cisco SMB router.  I connected just fine to a linksys using wpa2 earlier today though.
<frotzed> Tohuw: so the _only_ thing that has changed is the router?
<Tohuw> frotzed: That and restarting. I have no issues with this router on another ubuntu system, though (granted, it's using an atheros)
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: frotzed: now the STA shows up again, but trying to install either yields the message: InstallArchives() failed
<nicofs> jrib, the thing is that "restarting" is really only my last resort... since getting this system running was quite some work... and since then i added lots of other things, drivers, firmware - somewhere in this process some ownerships have gone wrong - all i really need is the info, what should be owned by who...
<djjonex> nobody knows about localhost mail server? i need to configure one
<Tohuw> !anyone | djjonex
<ubottu> djjonex: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> nicofs: extract it properly somewhere else then get the info there (you can use getfacl trick for this)
<djjonex> i was trying to configure Sendmail Mail Server
<djjonex> but not lucky
<rww> djjonex: try postfix instead. It's less arcane.
<SushiDude> my friend ran 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', and now it always says kubuntu at start up
<rww> !postfilx | djjonex
<rww> !postfix | djjonex
<ubottu> djjonex: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<djjonex> ok
<SushiDude> he does not know how to remove/rollback it
<djjonex> i have it installed
<SushiDude> I have not seen the computer in person yet..
<pragmaticenigma> anybody know how to refresh GRUB2 selection menu?
<edbian> pragmaticenigma, sudo update-grub2
<rcmaehl> What do I do I if have no fstab?
<pragmaticenigma> edbian: that should clear out the old kernel references?
<edbian> pragmaticenigma, if the kernels are no longer on the system.  But if you remove those packages it takes them off the list and updates it for you.
<edbian> rcmaehl, Are you SURE?  How does your OS find the / drive?
<pragma_> pragmaticenigma: what is wrong with your name?  it looks like it has a cancerous growth of letters on it
<pragma_> also, it's too long
<edbian> pragma_, it's an enigma
<pragma_> no it's not
<pragmaticenigma> your just jeleous
<nicofs> jrib, it says that /lib should be owned by 500... that just sounds weird...
<john-john1> what's the command for metacity replace?
<pragma_> it makes perfect sense
<rcmaehl> IDK but according to ls-ing into the /etc/ dir after getting stuck at (initramfs) there's no fstab\
<jrib> nicofs: what says that?
<edbian> john-john1, metacity --replace
<rcmaehl> edbian: IDK but according to ls-ing into the /etc/ dir after getting stuck at (initramfs) there's no fstab\
<john-john1> thank you
<pragma_> my whois says "pragmatic chaos"
 * pragma_ wins.
<nicofs> jrib, extracting and having a look at the owner states "500"...
<edbian> rcmaehl, oh, you're stuck at initramfs (now this makes sense)   You could write it by hand?  Do you have busybox?
<edbian> john-john1, sure
<rcmaehl> edbian: idk how to
<jrib> nicofs: then it may be an issue with rootstock
<rcmaehl> but yes it says busybox
<edbian> rcmaehl, do you have nano?
<nicofs> jrib, it's not only rootstock - as i said it's also all the other things i added - so it really would be helpful to know how it should be on a running system...
<rcmaehl> edbian: umm idk
<rcmaehl> doesn't look like it in the help
<edbian> rcmaehl, type nano, press enter
<edbian> rcmaehl, this will help in writing it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<jrib> nicofs: what do you mean "it's also all the other things I added"?
<rcmaehl> edbian: /bin/sh: nano: not found
<jrib> nicofs: you have a running system anyway, don't you?  The host ubuntu system?
<frotzed> Tohuw: In my experience wireless networking can be frustrating.  I'd really pour through that Cisco router and see if perhaps it's being too restrictive.
<djjonex> my postfix is running
<singularity> greetings
<nicofs> jrib, firmware, drivers, the lot...
<djjonex> now i need to edit php.ini ?
<jrib> nicofs: well what went wrong?
<rcmaehl> edbian: how do I write it?
<nicofs> jrib, i had hoped there is a better way that taking my host's filesystem and going through all folders on it...
<frotzed> Tohuw: Perhaps it has some other security measures in place other than  a simple encryption.
<edbian> rcmaehl, you should probably just follow this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895273
<Tohuw> frotzed: I am absolutely certain it is not the fault of the router. There is something strange going on with the OS itself... the STA driver appears and disappears out of jockey, and trying to install the lph version of b43 driver, which is what it really should be using, doesn't work because the URL the deb pulls from is dead.
<singularity> can you guys suggest any great universal tech forums that i can join ?
<djjonex> ubuntuforums
<philoski> djjonex: lol
<Tohuw> frotzed: I'm a network engineer by trade. :) This is a ubuntu 10.10/b43 issue.
<Tohuw> not a cisco router issue.
<djjonex> XD
<singularity> yeah, by unviersal i mean everything inside technology
<jrib> nicofs: of course!  The better way is to get the permissions right from the start!  But asking here for the permissions of folders would just give you the same info you already have from your ubuntu system.  Like I said, if it's not possible to do the permissions properly for whatever reason, you can use getfacl/setfacl to copy permissions over
<djjonex> u know they have everything there
<Tohuw> singularity: tomshardware.com
<nicofs> jrib, as such nothing went wrong - but things that should work don't... for instance wifi - when i do "ifconfig ra0 up" all i get is SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<ChogyDan> singularity: askubuntu.com      and the rest of stack overflow stuff
<gbear14275> thanks rww
<frotzed> Tohuw: gotcha ;)  Then you're more advanced than me.
<philoski> djjonex: They have everything, but it's far from great..
<jrib> nicofs: but that's probably caused by the original permissions issue, no?
<edbian> nicofs, sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<djjonex> :'(
<singularity> anyother
<nicofs> edbian, yes, i meant that
<nicofs> edbian, i just always forget to mention because sudo -s is what i do first...
<nicofs> jrib, you wouldn't believe it, but i have been through this delete all, extract again thing several times now for various reasons...
<cb1066> trying to run hplip-3.11.1.run but does not finish, get Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes libsane-dev'
<cb1066> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<cb1066> error: Package install command failed with error code 100
<cb1066> any ideas appreciated.
<FloodBot2> cb1066: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcmaehl> edbian: well when i'm on live cd fstab appears but when i boot from grub it doesn't
<edbian> rcmaehl, that's because you're looking at the live CD's /etc/fstab, you'd have to mount your Ubuntu partition and copy /etc/fstab over (then edit it appropriate)
<rcmaehl> no I'm on /media/(UUID here)/etc/fstab
<pooltable> what are the speed of usb 3.0?
<rcmaehl> it exists but not when I boot from grub...
<edbian> rcmaehl, does it all look correct?
<rcmaehl> yes
<datakid> can I get some help with rsync or can someone point me to where I can get some help with rsync
<edbian> rcmaehl, Well then you my friend need to boot (the system, not the live CD) and look for errors to figure out why you're getting dumped to busybox.  It's possible that the / partition is not being mounted so you're not seeing your /etc/fstab even though it is there.
<SushiDude> rcmaehl, oh hi =P
<edbian> datakid, I can help.  More specifically what is the problem?
<pooltable> is there a way to have 2 hard drive one with windows os the other with ubuntu and both boot at the same time if so how ?
<edbian> pooltable, It is not possible to boot two OS's at the same time.
<rcmaehl> edbian: proc doesn;t have a device though'
<pooltable> ok
<datakid> edbian, I am backing up a 550GB drive. I've done a 3 day cp -a to get 500 across. Now I want to rsync the remaining files, but only those that don't already exist in the destination
<rcmaehl> just noticed that
<edbian> pooltable, You can have two running at the same time using virtualization.  but one is the host OS and one is virtual
<pooltable> edbin ok
<edbian> rcmaehl, That's cause you're not really booting into Ubuntu.  So the whole ubuntu / is not available.  Busybox is very limited.  Do you see any errors during the Ubuntu boot?
<datakid> edbian, It's a mail spool, that can't go down - so I am expecting some files to have changed, hence mv from cp to rsync
<djjonex> my postfix is running how do i send an email now? :(
<edbian> datakid, ok hang on, I have to think
<edbian> datakid, Should it delete files that are at the destination that are not at the source?
<datakid> edbian, for some reason I get the impression that rsync will actually overwrite or re-copy files that allready exist
<edbian> pooltable, virtualbox is neat like that :)
<datakid> I only want the diff
<datakid> edbian, yes, I have --delete already
<edbian> datakid, rsync is built specifically to easily do what you want
<edbian> datakid, -u is the flag you're looking for
<rcmaehl> edbian: yes something about something not mounting or something it whent by too fast
<m_fulder> can I auto enter a command in a new terminal window while opening it by gnome-terminal in teminal :P ?
<Blue1> edbian: datakid this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=441
<edbian> rcmaehl, shift + page up
<edbian> Blue1, Thanks
<datakid> edbian, cool - I just wanted to confirm, since I couldn't find a switch that says "only the diff"
<MikeMike1> does anyone know how to set up a midi keyboarD?
<datakid> edbian, but I did seee something about copying files that already existed, which is not waht I want :)
<edbian> datakid, a: archive z: compress v: verbose u:update (what I suggested)
<rcmaehl> edbian: mount: cannot read /etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<Blue1> MikeMike1: nope but if you'd tell us, it would me much appreciated, I could pass on the knowledge
<edbian> datakid, the -u flag will do what you want.  I do it all the time
<Romulas> is thre an ubuntu social channel?
<datakid> edbian, Blue1 thanks - appreciate it
<edbian> rcmaehl, go back before that
<edbian> rcmaehl, we know that is actually there via the live cd right?  so ignore that
<Romulas> I know you guys handle tech and I just want to chat with some fellow Ubuntu fans in a techinical fashion
<MikeMike1> i will report back with info
<rcmaehl> edbian: mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<edbian> Romulas, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Romulas> thank you
<edbian> rcmaehl, that's a good one.  go to the first error (that's how debugging works)
<edbian> Romulas, no problem
<anonboots> m_fulder. I herd you like terminals so we put some terminals in your terminals so you can have some terminals.
<rcmaehl> edbian: same thing with /sys and /proc
<edbian> rcmaehl, what is the first error?
<edbian> datakid, I use -u all the time on a script I wrote to sync my music on my hdd and my music player.  I promise you it doesn't copy data that is already there.
<cannonfodder> any way to install ubuntu onto a flashdrive with penndrivelinux? while on ubuntu...not windows?
<edbian> cannonfodder, yes absolutely.  Use the usb creator
<ActionParsnip> cannonfodder: use usb-creator
<cannonfodder> link?
<cannonfodder> ok
<edbian> cannonfodder, link?  It's in the System -> Admin menu
<cannonfodder> oh ok
<edbian> cannonfodder, no problem have fun!
<cannonfodder> thanks
<rcmaehl> edbian: fstab no such file or directory, then mounting /dev failed, then /sys mount failed, then /proc mount failed, then filesystem doesn;t have requested /sbin/init
<ActionParsnip> canthiswait: instead of instantly asking for a link, try doing smoe research based no theadvice
<edbian> rcmaehl, the very first error is that fstab is missing?
<djjonex> need help configuring postfix
<rcmaehl> edbian: yes
<edbian> rcmaehl, are you sure that there isn't a typo in the filename or something?  Can you pastebin the ls from the live cd ?
<Tulio> H'yal, I'm Tulio Baars and I am here to help you guys
<edbian> rcmaehl, Sorry to jerk you around but this is getting confusing
<rcmaehl> edbian: also I've have had to manually enter grub info like kernel and initrd info
<djjonex> need to configure postfix with localhost
<m_fulder> Im trying doing "gnome-terminal -t "myName""   it creates a new terminal window with the name "myName" but as fast as it loads it changes the name to myComp@myComp ... can't I change that somehow?
<edbian> rcmaehl, well that's bad... Are you sure you're doing that correctly?  Perhaps you're pointing it to the wrong /dev/sdX ?
<edbian> rcmaehl, Of course it's unlikely that it found the kernel but not /
<MikeMike1> i have another question
<pooltable> any one have a usb 3.0 working?
<rcmaehl> edbian: I'm pointing it the partition that has /boot and everything else
<shcherbak> m_fulder: in profile preferncies set keep title instead of repleace
<edbian> rcmaehl, Do you have a separate /boot?
<m_fulder> ah will check it out :)
<edbian> rcmaehl, I think you're pointing it to the wrong /
<MikeMike1> a bunch of jack audio programs keep crashing
<rcmaehl> edbian: no but I have a seperate /home
<cb1066> new printer and trouble installing hp printing package...hplip-3.11.1.run fails trying to install libsane-dev anyone else encounter this?
<m_fulder> shcherbak, which profile perferncies do you mean?
<edbian> rcmaehl, pastebin me some things.  I want (from a live CD) the ls in the mounted /etc.  sudo fdisk -l  can you do that?
<ActionParsnip> cb1066: does:  sudo apt-get install libsane-dev   install ok?
<rcmaehl> edbian: k
<edbian> rcmaehl, k
<rcmaehl> edbian: so what's mounted and fdisk -l?
<edbian> rcmaehl, I want ls in the /media/whatever/etc/
<edbian> rcmaehl, So I can see fstab
<rcmaehl> k
<edbian> rcmaehl, df -h too, why not
<shcherbak> m_fulder: gnome-terminal: menu > Edit > Profile Preferencies, it is second tab, set option: Keep initial title
<shcherbak> m_fulder: You mean window title, not prompt?
<m_fulder> aha there
<m_fulder> yes the title
<Starminn> When using the "man" command in the shell, how do you get out of man? Say I run, "man chmod" -- how do I get back to entering commands?
<edbian> Starminn, q
<shcherbak> m_fulder: if this do not work, you will need to make new profiles (I have more than dozen) to control start and settings.
<rcmaehl> edbian: http://www.pastebin.com/FcaTdMHx
<Starminn> edbian, Ah, thank you very much. :)
<edbian> rcmaehl, reading
<edbian> rcmaehl, You have a lot of hdds
<B-dog> hard drive on my laptop idlies hot any help plz
<edbian> rcmaehl, what are you giving it when you boot using grub?
<cb1066> when try to install libsane get depends: libsane (= 1.0.20-13ubuntu2) but 1.0.21-0ubuntu1 and not sure how to correct.
<brandon420> mmk
<brandon420> jrib, i just installed 10.10 and now my sound is messed up, it keeps muting itself
<B-dog> i have 10.10 on a laptop and the hard drive get hot sometime to the overheating point
<ActionParsnip> cb1066: you may need a reop or deb to satisfy deps. What is the output of:  lsb_release -d   please
<rcmaehl> edbian: grub> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic then grub> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic then grub>boot
<uranus_gas_giant> i had to do 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsautils' with ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> B-dog: what make / model laptop?
<rcmaehl> B-dog: try using fancontrol by running pwmconfig then fancontrol
<edbian> rcmaehl, you're missing the root line on your linux
<rcmaehl> edbian: everything I tried with root gave me a kernel panic
<edbian> rcmaehl, (this is the cause of the problem) it should be something like linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=/dev/sda1
<Tulio> Everything?
<edbian> rcmaehl, That's cause you were getting the root wrong. (that causes a kernel panic)
<Tulio> Even sudo permissions
<Tulio> ?
<djjonex> how i can send php mail using postfix ?
<aLemmer> The s-video on my GTX 260 isn't working to display on my TV.
<edbian> rcmaehl, Which one of your 3000 hdds has ubuntu installed on it?
<aLemmer> Help.
<cb1066> Ubuntu10.04.2 LTS
<rcmaehl> edbian: the 38 MB partition
<rcmaehl> has /
<edbian> rcmaehl, what?  Ubunut is not install in 38mb
<m_fulder> schatan, thanks works great with the title... now the only problem is .. when I try to execute this command:  "gnome-terminl -e "cd /home/" I get the error message:  "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal :S ... why is that?
<B-dog> There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<rcmaehl> edbian: /dev/sda1              38G  4.0G   32G  12% /media/54fb5dd0-ce0b-467c-9db4-5b93adea285f
<rcmaehl> that one
<edbian> rcmaehl, oh, Gb!  not mega-bytes ;)
<rcmaehl> oopw
<edbian> rcmaehl, so that's the one you should use in grub
<aLemmer> Can someone help me get s-video displays to work on my GTX 260?
<rcmaehl> okay also if it works how to I fix it so I don't have to type in the stuff?
<edbian> linux /boot/vmlinuz26-whatever root=/dev/sda2
<rcmaehl> aLemmer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<edbian> rcmaehl, sudo update-grub2  once the system is working
<aLemmer> rcmaehl: I already have that.
<edbian> rcmaehl, If fact, you maybe be able to chroot using the live CD and just run that command ;)
<brandon420> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 and my audio keeps muting its self when im watching youtube/banshee, can someone help me?
<rcmaehl> aLemmer: did you install the restricted drivers?
<aLemmer> rcmaehl: From nVidia's site?
<rcmaehl> aLemmer: from the repos
<aLemmer> rcmaehl: Elaborate, please...
<rabbit_> admin
<rww> rabbit_: hmm?
<cb1066> Action Parsnip: Ubuntu 10.04.2
<rcmaehl> aLemmer: easier way goto: the system menu and choose check for drivers
<Tulio> brandon420: Have you tried to reinstall alsa?
<jinx_> yo
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: what link is generated by: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<rcmaehl> edbian: root=/dev/sda2 <- you sure?
<brandon420> Tulio, no, i just installed it <10 mins ago
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: say yes to upload to the site
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, 1 sec
<shcherbak> m_fulder: I guess -e top works fine, no idea.
<edbian> rcmaehl, no, def not that (must have been a typo) root=/dev/sda1
<rcmaehl> edbian: ok
<edbian> rcmaehl, I'm betting that your system and the live CD name them the same
<aLemmer> rcmaehl: it says I have installed "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver," and it has a green icon.
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=81a5f70f9ebdd201c2f9e4f35edea851f2030582
<rcmaehl> aLemmer: are there others?
 * rcmaehl hugs edbian It worked!
<aLemmer> rcmael: no.
<edbian> rcmaehl, I feel like a hero
<rcmaehl> aLemmer: then it should automatically detect the device when the svideo is connected to the card and the device
<uranus_gas_giant> rcmaehl: I did a 'sudo apt-get build-dep <mydriver>' before I installed it.
 * rabbit_ 'I am little boy'
<rcmaehl> edbian: so sudo update-grub2?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: is the systenm a branded pc or laptop?
<brandon420> no
<ACameron> Hi all.  I'm looking to facilitate my workflows for a couple specific use cases, and I was wondering if Ubuntu had any helpful features or if any software existed that might support me.  For example, it would be nice to have a single shortcut which launches a couple programs and positions them appropriately on the screen as well.
<edbian> rcmaehl, yeah, it should say stuff about 'found this kernel' and 'found that kernel' Is your grub menu totally erased?
<rcmaehl> edbian: update-grub2 not found
<aLemmer> rcmael: its not,
<edbian> rcmaehl, sudo update-grub2
<rcmaehl> edbian: I tried
<edbian> rcmaehl, sudo update-grub     ?
<TDJACR> ACameron: You can use launchers to do that :)
<ACameron> TDJACR: Nifty!  I'll have to check out their documentation.  =)
<TDJACR> I have a RAID-1 array which I just tried to resize. First I resized the underlying partitions and then tried to use mdadm grow. The partitions are larger, but the mdadm won't let them grow
<rcmaehl> edbian: http://pastebin.com/NXTh2q55
<edbian> rcmaehl, reading
<rcmaehl> y/n?
<edbian> rcmaehl, oh hell yes
<edbian> sorry, 'heck' yes
<rcmaehl> lol
<edbian> rcmaehl, That pretty much solves the entire problem
<onekenthomas> option to include file in ubuntu tar?
<ACameron> TDJACR: So I would do something like "matlab -nodesktop && firefox www.mathworks.com", for instance, as the command for my launcher to run?
<bobboau> ok, so I have this mother board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500046 and I am unable to get sound out of any but two chanels, it seems that the onboard audio has some sort of soft switch that changes the function of the jacks
<TDJACR> ACameron: A ; instead I believe
<ACameron> TDJACR: ..right; && would block until matlab completed, right?  Also, how do I get the launcher to position & size the windows it opens?
<welshmen> anyone willing to help the wireless driver questions?
<edbian> welshmen, here for ya
<TDJACR> ACameron: I believe so and I'm not sure
<ACameron> TDJACR: Well, thanks.  That's a start, anyway.  =)
<ACameron> TDJACR: Perhaps the docs for compiz can tell me more...
<welshmen> cool, so i put BT4 on my laptop and knew that my broadcom won't work or would be a hassle but i found a driver and installed it rebooted and it was there, but when i came back to it today and booted up it was gone
<edbian> welshmen, This is support for Ubuntu not Backtrack
<edbian> welshmen, sorry! ;)
<welshmen> went through the same proess and can't seem to get it
<welshmen> ok sorry than
<bobboau> so any idea on my audio problem?
<ActionParsnip> welshmen: backtrack isn't supported here
<welshmen> ok  another question i have another laptop that today i put ubuntu on and the laptop is a touch screen, would there be any such drivers that would support  that input
<ActionParsnip> welshmen: what is the make and model, it's massively important
<lexvegas> onekenthomas, tar --append --file=foo.tar bar.txt       where foo.tar is the existing archive and bar.txt is what you want to add
<welshmen> hp tx2 touchsmart
<ActionParsnip> welshmen: so you never found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492
<onekenthomas> lexvegas,  tks,  I had just essentially figured --append is the only way to do what I want with gnu tar :)
<xe-dll> hello
<ActionParsnip> welshmen: i literally found that in 120 seconds....
<welshmen> sorry but after i was told this was strictly and ubuntu chat  it just popped in my head
<xe-dll> i recently installed ubuntu side by side with windows 7 although i installed it on a diffrent drive coz i have two of them,i could get the network up and running
<xe-dll> i installed 8.10..
<rcmaehl> xe-dll: ubuntu 8.10?
<xe-dll> is there something wrong with the way i installed it?
<lexvegas> onekenthomas, no problem. i think you may be able to do something with the u option, but i couldn't find anything
<welshmen> i was not trying to lazy
<TDJACR> xe-dll: 8.10 is two and a half years old.
<rcmaehl> ^
<ActionParsnip> welshmen: the forums are awash with handy guides like that, if you websearch a little before asking you'll probably find stuff. Ask here if you get stumped :)
<xe-dll> yep 8.10 its he only cd that i have unfortunately..i know its a lil bit old..:)
<TDJACR> Anyone have software raid, fs experience?
<pksadiq> welshmen: you need not try to be lazy, it happens automatically ;). just do nothing
<brandon420> whats the best looking window manager?
<pksadiq> brandon420: e17 , I think
<welshmen> well thanks folks sorry to bother
<moes> I was trying to save some app changes to sro and it started saving to sda1 ..now my sda1 returns to grub and retries to boot sda1
<Tempus_Fugit> is there a compiz room or can someone help me in here?
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit: might be #compiz, but enough here if it's ubuntu specific
<brandon420> thanks pksadiq that does look pretty good
<rcmaehl> xe-dll: dollar tree now has 3pack 52x cd-rs for $1
<Tempus_Fugit> has anyone else upgraded to the newest distro of ubuntu......26 and had compiz stop working??
<rcmaehl> Tempus_Fugit: yes
<xe-dll> yeah i know,i didnt download the newest release..lol! :)
<Tempus_Fugit> ok so its not just my puter then ok
<rcmaehl> but it was just the compiz package conflicting with compiz-fusion on my pc
<tr3nton> !appstream
<xe-dll> well its just the network manager thats bugging me..
<pksadiq> !hi
<xe-dll> well guess ill just look for some ways around it thanks
<Tempus_Fugit> for some reason I cant even get the extra plugins
<pksadiq> xe-dll: might be better to use 10.04 atleast,
<Tempus_Fugit> every time i try to check the features and effects they uncheck automatically for some reason
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit: does the wobbly efect, etc.. works?
<Tempus_Fugit> no
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit: are you using nvidia?
<bono> does your card support 3d acceleration?
<Tulio> touchsmart tx2 seems to have some issues with the Nvidia Ubuntu driver, AFAIK
<Tempus_Fugit> pksadiq:  not sure which card I have a dual boot but I hardly ever go into windows however before I did the upgrade all my effects worked fine...i.e cube and effects for open and minimize
<Daniel> Where can I get help on using Compiz?
<Daniel> I cannot get it to do the cube.
<Daniel> It was working before then stopped working.
<Tempus_Fugit> I have another question as well....when I boot up, before I log in the appearance window pops up and I have to close it before I can log in
<Tempus_Fugit> how do I get rid of that
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit: try ls pci and find which it does
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit:  I mean lspci
<rats_> j#suse
<Tempus_Fugit> pksadiq: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Tulio> Which kinda popups?
<Tempus_Fugit> the appearance window
<Daniel> Is there a chatroom for Compiz help?
<x_X> o.O
<xangua> Daniel #compiz
<TDJACR> I have a RAID-1 array which I just tried to resize. First I resized the underlying partitions and then tried to use mdadm grow. The partitions are larger, but the mdadm won't let them grow
<rats_> j#suse
<x_X> .admin
 * x_X  Identificandome Como  Administrador De La Red
<Tulio> Does NN have any huge bug?
<Sonja> i'm getting this error when trying to update ubuntu: http://pastie.org/1530256
<Daniel> Is this a serious error?  I get it when I try doing updates.
<Daniel> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A2019EA84E7532C8
<xangua> Sonja: it means it does not exists
<Daniel> Says more too
<xangua> !gpg | Daniel
<ubottu> Daniel: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<xangua> mmmm it doens¿t say how to add the gpg i believe :S
<Daniel> Thank you
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit: sorry, I was away
<ActionParsnip> Daniel: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com A2019EA84E7532C8
<xangua> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <last ten numbers> » Daniel
<xangua> ooh ActionParsnip got t better
<ActionParsnip> Daniel: or you can go to the ubuntu opera howto and use the key file there
<Daniel> Thank you
<fool_> does anyone know how to fix problem where CUPS printers are not shown in the print dialog (evince, firefox, etc...) ?
<brandon420> is their anyway to adjust the EQ on ubuntu?
<pksadiq> brandon420: what is EQ?
<ActionParsnip> fool_: is cups running?
<fool_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: there is a pulse equalizer
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, how do i access it?
<fool_> ActionParsnip: i can print from acroread, but not evince/firefox/bleh
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<brandon420> thank you sir
<brandon420> you must be a audiophile
<bobboau> ok, still have no idea what to do to get my 5.1 sound to work.
<pksadiq> brandon420: I don't think its need to call someone sir, untill you truely beleive ;)
<pksadiq> ^ed^eded
<brandon420> pksadiq, its just respect =)
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: no, i just know of stuff that exists, then find guides
<brandon420> haha
<pksadiq> brandon420: everybody is a student here, even if is the Master, learning new things time to time ;)
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: keep an eye on omgubuntu it's a huge fanboy site but they have the odd nugget of usefulness. They are on facebook too so you can see when they publish a new review / report
<brandon420> i will "like" them on facebook now =)
<brandon420> BASSSSSSSSSSSS
<JuJuBee> How can I change the order of the entries listed in the Grub2 window?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: do you want windows on top per chance?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: no, I want my most recent version of ubuntu on top 2.6.35 (10.10) vs 2.6.32 (10.04)
<JuJuBee> They are on different partitions.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: why not just remove the lucid kernel? do you actually use it?
<ActionParsnip> ahhh i see
<UnderSampled> this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: cmov
<UnderSampled> what do I do?
<maco> UnderSampled: use 10.04
<knoppies> UnderSampled, have you googled it? Or should I?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: I am not done setting up my maverick env. yet...
<maco> UnderSampled: 10.10 only supports i686 and newer
<Tempus_Fugit> pksadiq: thats fine
<UnderSampled> maco: oh
<UnderSampled> I'll try 10.4 then
<Dead_Storage> soo one of my accounts on a forum i go to keeps getting stolen, i know this doesnt have to do directly with ubuntu but i would like some help here last time it happened i had a 25 char pass on both my recovery email and account, what could be going on
<pksadiq> Tempus_Fugit: ok, now let me try?
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: http://www.rasyid.net/2009/01/28/the-kernel-requires-the-following-features-not-present-on-the-cpu-06/#
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: http://www.rasyid.net/2009/01/28/the-kernel-requires-the-following-features-not-present-on-the-cpu-06/   sorry
<maco> Dead_Storage: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxNoob> hello all, im slowly figuring this out :D
<brandon420> apt-get install banshee
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: not sure personally, could ask in #grub as well
<brandon420>  /rage
<LinuxNoob> day 1 in, i found out how to open steam and play gmod and i learnned.......how to close firefox :D
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: I did, not much happening there...
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: how could I run apt-get if I can't get past the kernel boot?
<Dead_Storage> maco, ok i just did
<brandon420> LinuxNoob, thats actually pretty good, lol. it took me awhile before i got a game to play decent in linux
<LinuxNoob> actionparsnip < helped me out when i couldnt get my comp runnin, now it is :)
<ActionParsnip> UnderSampled: could boot to livecd and chroot
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, your a good guy, lol. helpin many people out =)
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: np bro, you'll help others as you learn
<LinuxNoob> brandon420: yeah i hope so :D
<fool_> does anyone know how to fix problem where CUPS printers are not shown in the print dialog (evince, firefox, etc...) ?
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: i try, tbh work is dead so i may as well use my time for somethin
<LinuxNoob> i found out also that capitals matter in terminal >.>
<UnderSampled> ActionParsnip: well, I'm just going to use 10.04
<brandon420> hahahahlmfaoooooo
<brandon420> lolol
<UnderSampled> it's to late to go back anyway, I just erased the cd-rw
<whiteshadow> hi all, trying to install ubuntu 10.10 server on x86 from usb, running into cannot mount cd-rom errors, any advice?
<LinuxNoob> i spent forever trying to open somethin stupid on my desktop, to find out that i had to say /Desktop not /desktop >.>
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, we appreciate it.
<knoppies> LinuxNoob, on linux, capitals ALWAYS (ok, almost always) matter.
<LinuxNoob> knoppies: i know that now :D
<LinuxNoob> only after like..30 minutes of fustration
<brandon420> lfmaoooo
<bobboau> ok, so, I have just installed 10.10 on a zotac nm10-a-e mobo and I cannot get the 5.1 sound
<brandon420> everything is case sensitive
<fool_> LinuxNoob: try bash-completion
<knoppies> LinuxNoob, yea, some of us have been there too.
 * brandon420 hates it
<LinuxNoob> well. i dod formated my hdd, and linux is my only os
<izinucs> I just plugged in a usb stick and waited.. then did lsusb and it is recognized but not mounting.. how do I mount it?
<pksadiq> LinuxNoob: but usually variables are named in capitals     . try     the export command and see some
<LinuxNoob> i know how to use windows like a master pokemon trainer
<brandon420> now time to add over 11k songs to banshee =/
<pksadiq> !tab | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> ActionParsnip: that's /old/  ... see 8.04? even the one that says 386 is now 686
<yondering> hola.  anybody know of a utility to view which mouse button is which when I click them?
<LinuxNoob> o_o
<maco> yondering: xev
<pksadiq> ActionParsnip: what is the difference between 386 and 686?
<LinuxNoob> the way i installed it, was i Have to learn what im doing to do it, i cant go back to windows :D
<whiteshadow> trying to install from usb, but getting cannot mount cd-rom, ideas?
<LinuxNoob> inless..i reinstall it ofcourse, which i wont do, inless i have to for a project for school lol
<yondering> maco, that's the one I was looking for, thanks.. just couldn't remember the name.
<knoppies> whiteshadow, is the error from GRUB or the cd-rom?
<yondering> need to disable the 'wobble' keys on this mouse. =/
<maco> pksadiq: its a matter of what cpu instructions intel added at what point in history. cmov was added in i686, so UnderSampled probably has a i586 (which would be quite old) or a Via or some brand of thin client (which simply stuck with the old architecture very long)
<pksadiq> LinuxNoob: if you use Only ubuntu for at least a week, M$ windows will look bad, especailly the scrolling techniques and ....... of ubuntu
<fool_> LinuxNoob: also try virtualbox
<fool_> does anyone know how to fix problem where CUPS printers are not shown in the print dialog (evince, firefox, etc...) ?
<pksadiq> maco: is there something special with the naming/
<whiteshadow> knoppies: i'm not using grub, i used univeral usb installer
<knoppies> LinuxNoob, you could use something like virtualbox to run windows (assuming your hardware is sufficient), or use WINE which enables you to run some windows apps on linux.
<LinuxNoob> ive got xp,vista,7 cd's i dont need a vm
<father_longcat> >switch to ubunt
<father_longcat> >2 years later, visit windows 7
<LinuxNoob> i just am for lack of better quote, jumping in to linux and programming in general without knowhing how to swim
<father_longcat> >cant find drivers for computer
<father_longcat> lol
<LinuxNoob> ive got an asus gaming labtop, it can run lots of stuff :D
<knoppies> whiteshadow, is the .iso supported by universal USB installer?
<pksadiq> LinuxNoob: genuine?
<father_longcat> linuxnoob: no offense to anyone here but the best OS for gaming is Win7 unless you love to mess with WINE
<LinuxNoob> yeah my stuff is legit :)
<brandon420> whats the best media player for a large volume of music? (flac)
<whiteshadow> knoppies: yeah, it is supported, otherwise it wouldn't find the iso, i had trouble with it for a bit cuz i was selecting a desktop version when i had the server iso
<rww> father_longcat: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Your opinions on Ubuntu vs. Windows 7 are not technical support.
<father_longcat> yes.
<LinuxNoob> im goin to school to be a CNT, i know windows, just never messed with linux
<knoppies> LinuxNoob, you could use your CDs to install the OS on a VM. You could also duel boot the two. Many people (including myself) do that.
<father_longcat> but neither is stating "I have an asus laptop"
<ultrabizweb2> Have to agree with father ubuntu lts for servers FTW...
<LinuxNoob> and ill need this for later on, when i do servers, as alot use UNIX
<ProfessorBacon> cnt?
<father_longcat> ^
<maco> pksadiq: um... 586 is newer than 386 nd 686 is newer than both?  i mean...i think this corresponds to pre-pentium days
<father_longcat> lts is great for servers
<fool_> brandon420: mpd
<UnderSampled> maco: Undersampled has a AMD-K6(tm)-2/300
<fool_> brandon420: or vlc :)
<whiteshadow> knoppies: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317&highlight=mount+cd-rom     i think i'm supposed mount my cd-rom as the usb, but i can't seem to understand those directions, sort of linux noob
<UnderSampled> maco: which was released in 1998
<bobboau> --keeps pokeing about my audio problems in the futal hope that I will find myself on the top of the stack--
<father_longcat> 386>586>686
<LinuxNoob> i plan on getting my CCNA
<brandon420> =/
<ProfessorBacon> if you have a computer that still runs, it is 686 class
<pksadiq> maco: then why the numbering is in the reverse order? any ideas?
<father_longcat> descending order of set
<father_longcat> I mean
<brandon420> fool_, there isnt anything like foobar, or winamp
<brandon420> ?
<father_longcat> it went from 386 to 586
<father_longcat> and then to 686
<ActionParsnip> pksadiq: 386 is the old 8082 CPUs. 686 includes Pentium 3 CPUs and higher (from what I remember)
<ultrabizweb2> Used to run centos now run lts on just about everything.
<LinuxNoob> question guys, i tried to make a windows batch file(for cmd) and he couldnt open it
<father_longcat> any date when 11.04 is releasing?
<pksadiq> the naming is a bit confusing
<fool_> brandon420: there are many players, you just have to try them all
<rww> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | father_longcat
<ubottu> father_longcat: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<UnderSampled> father_longcat: april
<maco> UnderSampled: k6-2 is a 586. amd apparently kept it for a very long time
<lucky711x> father_longcat, april 2011
<father_longcat> I mean the real release date, not beta
<pksadiq> LinuxNoob: define he
<fool_> brandon420: personally i use vlc/mpd
<maco> UnderSampled: even some thin clients being manufactured *now* are still 586. maybe its a cheaper architecture to produce *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: you will need notepad++ to thn resave it as Linux uses different CR characters to Linux
<LinuxNoob> windows user
<father_longcat> thanks
<LinuxNoob> gotcha
<rww> father_longcat: the wiki schedule page has the release date also.
<father_longcat> thank you again.
<LinuxNoob> i had to explain it to him over msnger
<UnderSampled> father_longcat: by definition, 11.04 is april 2011. if it was in may, it'd be 11.05
<maco> UnderSampled: the k6 claimed to be a 686 but it actually wasnt fully compliant with the 686 spec
<LinuxNoob> he wanted a prank he could do to his moms computer, so i wrote him one
<brandon420> fool_, i have over 11k songs, i need something that will organize it all for me, lol. i know vlc doesnt do that, not sure about mpd, but imma give it a try
<lucky711x> <month>.<day>
<maco> UnderSampled: this is what the google is telling me
<father_longcat> yes.
<lucky711x> <month>.<year>**
<father_longcat> oic
<ljsoftnet> can i use icon themes from gnome to xfce?
<father_longcat> month, year.
<xangua> ljsoftnet: yes
<lucky711x> <year>.<month>
<knoppies> whiteshadow, I can suggest using a tool which mounts the drive using GRUB legacy and then trying to follow what that guy said in the forum post.
<MrUnagi> anyone know why rsync -r --delete doesn't work within a script?
<fool_> brandon420: mpd takes a little to set up, but once it runs it's very nice :)
<pksadiq> brandon420: what about mplayer or rhythm box?
<rewineland> okay which ftp program is better filezillia or vsftpd
<lucky711x> haha sorry ive got dyslexia
<ljsoftnet> xangua how about gtk themes?
<UnderSampled> maco: I'm guessing that it doesn't matter, because I'm burning 10.04 anyway
<fool_> brandon420: my ~/music is about 80gb as of now :)
<xangua> ljsoftnet: yes
<ultrabizweb2> If your going for CCNA take a look at vyatta and tell your instructor about that and watch his face drop lol.
<brandon420> mine is >250gb
<knoppies> rewineland, I use nautilus for some basic ftp, but its probably not what you are looking for.
<ljsoftnet> xangua ah thanks man
<father_longcat> good question fool_: how much of it is legal?
<whiteshadow> knoppies: sure, i don't wanna waste anymore time installing this thing, what's the other good installer, unetbootin?
<pksadiq> fool_: my whole hard disk is ~80 GB :O
<fool_> father_longcat: not much
<brandon420> pksadiq, rhythm box crashes when i try to add that much music at once. and mplayer is about like vlc
<rewineland> i am just looking for control someusers and there access to files
<fool_> father_longcat: define legal :)
<father_longcat> ~/music/ is 507 GB
<father_longcat> fool_: RIAA sucks anyways
<Tempus_Fugit> sorry if anyone was talking to me I was away for a few
<bobboau> --keeps pokeing about my audio problems in the futal hope that I will find myself on the top of the stack--
<brandon420> father_longcat, what media player you use?
<knoppies> whiteshadow, no, I used the multi-iso thing from pendrivelinux, I forget what its called, Let me find it for you. You will have to edit the menu.lst, but otherwise it should work.
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: tried deabbeef?
<father_longcat> MPC-HC
<pksadiq> fool_: size is not a matter, how much of that do you hear?
<ActionParsnip> deadbeef sorry
<knoppies> whiteshadow, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<whiteshadow> knoppies: gonna give that a shot, be back in 5
<knoppies> whiteshadow, I suggest you install some small .iso (other than your server one, we will do that manually) then copy your server.iso onto the root of the flash drive. Then we will need to edit the menu.lst
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, imma try that now
<father_longcat> one day....
<brandon420> seens kegut'
<brandon420> legit
<father_longcat> we will invent the self-extracting TARball
<ultrabizweb2> Pendrive is good stuff
<knoppies> whiteshadow, 64 or 32bit? Because that doesn't seem to have the 64bit under the options, but I think you can use it anyway.
<KB1JWQ> knoppies: Does your system support 64 bits?
<brandon420> WHYYYYYYY
<rewineland> so no ideas on a good ftp server
<brandon420> must all the good shit be a bitch to install?!
<knoppies> KB1JWQ, yes it does, Im talking about a tool that puts .iso files onto a USB flash drive.
<brandon420> rewineland, ubuntu server comes with one
<KB1JWQ> For the tool itself, shouldn't matter.
<m_fulder> can I somehow run .sh files by doubleclicking on them?
<ultrabizweb2> Proftpd for the win.
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: keep it family friendly please
<lahwran> m_fulder: set them executable
<rewineland> yes but i am looking for easy setup
<ActionParsnip> ultrabizweb2: openssh-server is a more secure method ;)
<knoppies> m_fulder, yes, in gnome I can. You need to set them as executable first. chmod u+x <filename>
<lahwran> !permissions | m_fulder
<ubottu> m_fulder: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<drue_> Hey, I am having a little problem. I have the ATI Radeon IGP 330m/340m/350m video card in my HP Pavilion ze5604rs notebook. I have looked over the net all day and cant find drivers for ubuntu. Does anyone know where i could find drivers? Thanks in advance!
<fool_> rewineland: vsftpd
<ultrabizweb2> Yes it is I use it too scp and sftp
<pksadiq> !ati | drue_
<ubottu> drue_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sacarlson> rewineland: nothing much easier than apt-get install openssh-server
<rewineland> I have that already but I want multipl users that will not be on my system
<drue_> pksadiq, Thanks!
<m_fulder> I've already set my permission to +x but still I can't run it ... I mean making it executable it only shows me a window where I can choose to edit my script run in terminal etc... but while I choose run in terminal nothing happends :S @ lahwran & knoppies
<rewineland> carlson i'll look into it
<bobboau> --keeps pokeing about my no 5.1 sound on a zotac nm10-a-e problems in the futal hope that I will find myself on the top of the support stack--
<ultrabizweb2> I use virtualmin install script simple and effective.
<ultrabizweb2> Does use more ram for gui though.
<ActionParsnip> ultrabizweb2: so why run an ftp server as well as sftp?
<knoppies> m_fulder, does your script have the #!/bin/bash (I think its called a shabang or something)
<sacarlson> rewineland: well you said you wanted something that needed no account, so maybe ssh wouldn't be as easy for that
<pksadiq> m_fulder: you might have to change the first line , what is it now #!  .......?
<m_fulder> knoppies, yes it has
<ultrabizweb2> For legacy support
<m_fulder> pksadiq, its #!/bin/bash
<ultrabizweb2> Most of the time I use scp
<brandon420> yeahhh
<ultrabizweb2> I have a developer or 2 that uses it.
<brandon420> deadbeef is 100% legit
<knoppies> m_fulder, then Im not sure what your issue is then. Is it possible that the script works its just so quick you dont see the terminal??
<pksadiq> m_fulder: might be you need to change it to #!/bin/terminal -e         or what ever your terminals path is and try double click
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, anyone here?
<m_fulder> knoppies, the script should open up new terminal windows and while run directly from terminal I can see them open with 1 sec between them
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, there are alot of people here
<brandon420> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m_fulder> pksadiq, oki will try that :)
<bobboau> yeah, pveople are heree
<knoppies> m_fulder, Im stumped then. Sorry I couldn't help.
<virtus> =/ I need to intall glib2.5 or higher, but apparently the highest glib is 2.26 via the repos?
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, i think i love you
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: deadbeef is not in the repos but it's light on resources and pretty sweet
<m_fulder> knoppies, np, thank you anyway :D
<virtus> Or, atleast, when going apt-get install libglib2.0
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: hehehhee
<Tulio> Can I ask a question?
<m_fulder> pksadiq, -e or -c didn't help :(
<Tulio> Hahahaha
<AbhijiT> virtus, get it from their website
<ActionParsnip> Tulio: sure, ask away
<virtus> Please tell me you're not THAT far behind
<fool_> does anyone know how to fix problem where CUPS printers are not shown in the print dialog (evince, firefox, etc...) ?
<brandon420> !question | Tulio
<ubottu> Tulio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fool_> anone ?
<fool_> :/
<Tulio> Just joking, the bot already said
<knoppies> fool_, have you added the printer using System->admin->printing?
<pksadiq> m_fulder: is the path to terminal right?
<virtus> Jesus christ =/
<virtus> It's like dependancy hell INSIDE UBUNTU
<fool_> knoppies: acroread prints fine
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, deadbeef is awesome! you can change anything to your likings! this is what i was looking for! woot!
<virtus> Apparently it needs glib-2.0 -- When I have 2.26
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a problem with Pidgin, it signs me in, and then it disables my account because it says I have connected in another place, and when I re-enable it, the same thing happens.
<fool_> knoppies: it's evince/firefox/otherbrowsers/ that does not show the printers in the print dialog
<fool_> very weird
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: it uses a heck of a lot les resources too. it was considered for lubuntu
<m_fulder> pksadiq, what do you mean my path to the terminal :P
<jrib> virtus: you're doing it wrong
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, it seems that your signed in somewhere else....
<voidmage> I have an issue with notify-osd. When I have a wine virtual desktop on a separate workspace, it suppresses notification bubbles from coming up as if it's a full screen app.
<virtus> jrib: Of course I am.
<virtus> Either tell me 'how' or, don't adress me.
<virtus> Please.
<JoseeAntonioR> brandon420 No.
<jrib> virtus: start from the beginning.  Why do you think you need this version of glib?
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, thats just a plus =) quad core baybee
<virtus> jrib: For screem. -- A editor.
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: i dont follow
<virtus> Says 'You need Glib 2.5 or higher' when compiling.
<virtus> So, naturally. I try apt-get, then synaptic
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, pidgin doesnt lie. try signing in with www.meebo.com sometimes meebo will kick where ever you are signed in at.
<maco> virtus: screen isn't an editor, but moving on... glib-2.0 is just the package *name*. the version is 2.26
<father_longcat> ^doing something horribly wrong
<virtus> Nothing. Go to the site, highest glib there is 2.27 -- I go to the GTK+ part-
<pksadiq> m_fulder: try       which terminal       command , you might see the path
<virtus> Screem. Learn to read.
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, lol, means im not worried about using resources, i have more then enough
<voidmage> the xwininfo and xprop for my wine desktop are at http://pastebin.com/YZCzAVFJ if anyone knows what to look for
<ultrabizweb2> Rember editing apt sources can be your friend.
<LinuxNoob> do they make a app in the ubuntu software center thats like "ubuntu for dummies" or "so easy a kindergardener can do it"
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: ahhh i see, i have spare but always use lightweight stuff so the OS is snappier
<JoseeAntonioR> brandon420 I have already tried, and it works normally.
<brandon420> hmmmmsss
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, you try it with empthy?
<Tulio> brandon420: You  around here breda?
<ultrabizweb2> Ubuntu is the easiest.
<virtus> maco: You're saying there is no 2.5? 'Cause, this is becoming stupid.
<brandon420> Tulio, sup mane
<ActionParsnip> just how i roll, its not right or wrong, just my bag :)
<whiteshadow> knoppies: LOL, well, i didn't even bother using the multiboot thing cuz i'm super lazy, and decided to just drop the .iso onto the root of the usb (after i had formatted it with universal usb inst) and followed those directions, it works :)
<duckwars> what is the file I need to copy to make a new user's shell experience like my original users? (I mean the new user has no tab completion and such)
<JoseeAntonioR> brandon420 Empathy  doesn't shows my contact list.
<whiteshadow> knoppies: not done with the install though, i'll let you know
<Tulio> Mane? How did ya called me?
<AbhijiT> virtus, why dont you just dwonload from their website?
<voidmage> or is the fullscreen flag necessary for the virtual desktop to go overtop of gnome-panel?
<voidmage> anyone?
<virtus> AbhijiT: Again. If you would read - Highest on their site is 2.27
<knoppies> whiteshadow, awesome. Im glad you are winning.
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, it seems like there is something wrong with your account, maybe try making a new one to test it with? that would let you know if it is your account, or client.
<maco> virtus: im saying 2.26 is WAY NEWER than 2.5 so should be dandy
<virtus> configure: error:
<virtus> *** GLIB 2.5.6 or better is required. The latest version of
<brandon420> Tulio, hahah, yeah.
<AbhijiT> virtus, what is this http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/2.25/
<fool_> duckwars: ~/.bashrc
<jrib> virtus: you need -dev packages to compile things
<duckwars> fool_: thank you
<fool_> duckwars: as well as many other ~/.dotfiles
<virtus> jrib: Why? That sounds very inconvenient
<AbhijiT> virtus, what is this http://ftp.se.debian.org/pub/gnome/sources/glib/2.5/
<jrib> virtus: erm, because users do not usually need to compile things
<maco> virtus: because -dev packages have headers
<brandon420> =( my eq only goes down to 55hz
<JoseeAntonioR> brandon420 I use MSN Messenger, and I have two accounts. The two of them have the same issue.
<maco> virtus: you cant compile against binaries
<virtus> Well. I have both.
<jrib> virtus: what do you have exactly?
<ultrabizweb2> apt-get install build-essentails I think?
<virtus> libglib2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> virtus: it tells the compiler and libraries how to talk to the binarys when they run, its pretty inconvenient though, especially when compiling huge things like X or gnome
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, have you tried reinstalling pidgin?
<AbhijiT> virtus, answer me?
<jrib> virtus: then tell your configure script to stop being silly?
<xangua> JoseeAntonioR: don't login in the online client
<virtus> AbhijiT: Shh. I'm dealing with people actually helping me.
<AbhijiT> jrib, i gave him location to download 2.5
<xangua> JoseeAntonioR: update pidgin
<ActionParsnip> JoseeAntonioR: there's a pidgin developers ppa with a later version
<virtus> jrib: Wish I could. 'Tis bein' very rude.
<jrib> AbhijiT: he'll just break things if he starts compiling glib :/
<JoseeAntonioR> brandon420 When I reinstalled it, the issue was solved. Now I have reinstalled two times and nothing.
<AbhijiT> hmm :/
<brandon420> JoseeAntonioR, 1 sec. i am going to try something on my end. it may be msn, it messes up alot on me.
<JoseeAntonioR> ActionParsnip: Already done that, nothing.
<ActionParsnip> JoseeAntonioR: bah
<voidmage> does anybody know how i can get notify-osd bubbles to show up with a wine virtual desktop, and still have the desktop obscure the gnome-panel? xwininfo/xprop on the desktop at http://pastebin.com/YZCzAVFJ
<ActionParsnip> voidmage: have you asked in #winehq
<voidmage> ActionParsnip: i haven't because notify-osd is an ubuntu thing
<ActionParsnip> voidmage: i guess
<voidmage> suppose i could ask in #winehq as well
<achew22> What package installs test-mpeg2?
<ichbein> RESPECT
<ichbein> FIND OUT WHAT IT MEANS TO ME
<ichbein> RESPECT
<ichbein> TAKE CARE, TCB
<FloodBot3> ichbein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pksadiq> !find test-mpeg2
<ubottu> Package/file test-mpeg2 does not exist in maverick
<ichbein> NO THX FLOODBOT3
<gpc> !caps | ichbein
<ubottu> ichbein: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<achew22> pksadiq: damn. thanks though
<ichbein> UPPERCASE IS NOT THE SAME AS SHOUTING
<gpc> ichbein: drop the caps please and stay on topic
<ichbein> !caps gpc
<ichbein> WHATS THE TOPIC?
<xangua> ichbein: respect the rules and stop
<gpc> Ubuntu support
<ichbein> WELL
<ichbein> THATS BORING
<ichbein> SNORE
<FloodBot3> ichbein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !ops | ichbein
<ubottu> ichbein: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<achew22> thank you gpc
<ichbein> hi
<ichbein> I SAID HI
<fool_> does anyone know how to fix problem where CUPS printers are not shown in the print dialog (evince, firefox, etc...) ? - acroread + openoffice prints fine
<Tulio> bye
<rww> ichbein: I strongly recommend you stop that.
<gpc> !guidelines > ichbein
<Tulio> I SAID BYE BYE
<ichbein> BYE tULIO
<ubottu> ichbein, please see my private message
<ichbein> bye Tulio
<gpc> Tulio: stop please
<Tulio> Im trying to make ichbein listen to you
<achew22> fool_: is it listed in the printer list?
<fool_> achew22: no
<fool_> achew22: that's exactly my problem :~(
<achew22> fool_: sorry, I meant the one in system | admin | printers
<fool_> achew22: oh, yes
<ichbein> hi
<ichbein> whats up?
<fool_> achew22: like i said, i can print with acroread/openoffice fine
<pksadiq> ichbein: ifup, uptime etc are up ;)
<fool_> achew22: it's just weird that the printers are not shown in firefox/evince/other browsers..
<ichbein> not funnt pksadiq
<ichbein> *funny
<fool_> achew22: and i've been googling to no end
<ichbein> RESPECT
<ichbein> FIND OUT WHAT IT MEANS TO ME
<ichbein> RESPECT
 * jrib doesn't feel so slow now
<Nertil> does anyone have ipv6 on ubuntu?
<Tom-B> #ipv6
<jrib> virtus: packages seems old.  Actually seems to have been packaged in debian and now gone.  You can try to fetch the source package from debian but it seems like deps are just gone now (like libgtkhtml-2.0)
<maco> Nertil: ive had ipv6 access using the meredo package before, but not native
<jrib> virtus: s/packages/screem
<Nertil> Tom-B ipv6 is for ipv6 not for ubuntu + ipv6
<strigoi66> please help if u can I have lucid with 2.6.32-28 kernel and gnome 2.30.2 when i boot i get a message that says upgrade bios or use Force1 can anyone tell me what to do to fix this?
<Nertil> this channel is for ubuntu + help
<shcherbak> Nertil: ipv6 is suported, with some applications you need to change configs, or get *v6 version, i.e. traceroute6
<jrib> virtus: see, made it into older ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=screem&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<whiteshadow> ahhhh!!!!!!! gonna be running my own dedicated tf2 server (main purpose of installing ubuntu on this machine) and print server (didn't know about this until now, makes life so much easier)
<devdrinker> what happens when during (say 50% through the process) copying a 900mb file (fileA) from one location to another that file A is updated and now 912mb. what is the result of the end copy?
<Ganymede> Hello. I'm trying to print an order confirmation in Firefox to a PDF so I can email it. However, it comes out on two pages. I tried setting the scale to 50% or 75% but when I printed to effect, there was no visible change on the output PDF; it was still two pages. Please advise on how I can fit it into one page.
<ActionParsnip> Ganymede: copy the text and paste to a file, then you can resize / remove unwanted fluff etc
<Ganymede> Hmm...I guess I can do that...it just seems a bit less official once it's modified.
<ljsoftnet> can i install metacity themes in xubuntu?
<devdrinker> can u just send a 2 page pdf and when they print it they scale to fit one page
<austen> sup
<austen> fu
<austen> ck
<maco> !language | austen
<ubottu> austen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<austen> i just wanted to see what wood happen
<Ganymede> devdrinker, That seems nontrivial...I don't think Adobe Reader has the capability of doing that, except if you fit two pages per page of printout, in which case, the text will be much smaller than it needs to be so it will be suboptimal.
<austen> what r we talking about
<rww> austen: Ubuntu technical support
<Ganymede> And if I save the HTML and send it, then I'll need to ZIP it up because of all the embeds and images, which is a hassle on the other end.
<austen> why doesnt kino work right
<austen>  and why everytime i download something its a useless document
<austen> answer me
<ljsoftnet> can i install metacity themes in gnome to xubuntu?
<austen> i need to get a mac
<father_longcat> What you need is to get a brain.
<xangua> ljsoftnet: no, visit xfce-look
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> :)
<Ganymede> You heard the man! He demands an answer...you have less than TWO minutes.
<austen> shut up father im only 11
<thiebaude> someone ban him please
<maco> father_longcat: be nice
<father_longcat> Go to your room, young man.
<rww> !work | austen
<maco> austen: get on topic
<ubottu> austen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<maco> father_longcat: stop
<father_longcat> Just kidding.
<maco> gosh gonna have to sit you two in opposite corners of the room...
<austen> everything!!!
 * father_longcat activates his innuendo mode
<austen> when i download stuff it turn into a useless document
<rww> austen: example?
<father_longcat> make sure it saves the filetype
<AbhijiT> is there any special channel for ubuntu artifial inteliigence? or wintermute for that matter?
<austen> and then it says error you cant get into this
<rww> neuromancer is better
<shcherbak> austen: what browser? have you tried "Save as..." oprion?
<austen> i think so
<AbhijiT> rww, that response to me?
<austen> ill be back
<shcherbak> gosh
<AbhijiT> ??
<austen> it does the same thin g
<AbhijiT> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<austen> i hate ubuntu
<rww> okay.
<austen> it never agrees wth me
<rww> austen: If you feel like actually giving usable details about your issue, we can help you. If not, please feel free to use an OS you like.
<endless> good morning everyone
<id10t> Just curious, does anyone successfully bittorrent between hard drives (IE have an os on one hard drive and tell transmission to download and seed torrents to a storage drive"?
<austen> its hard to explain
<Nisstyre> id10t, that's easy
<Bop> can i use apt-get on a mounted filesystem ?
<Nisstyre> just mount the drive and tell your torrent client to save torrents there
<Nisstyre> or if you like you can make a symlink somewhere to the hdd
<austen> i dont have an option when i download stuff
<gpc> austen: what stuff?
<austen> anything
<gpc> austen: give me a link so I can test
<id10t> nisstyre: I already did that but i am having problems with my memory caching until my comp freezes
<austen> k ill be back
<j_ayen_green> I was going to try phpStorm, but it requires sun jdk instead of openjdk. I was reading the reasons for it, and that the sun version, aside from being much better with fonts and graphics, is much faster, and I wonder, is it a bad idea to use it instead of openjdk?
<austen> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/PiTiVi-Download-2760.html
<austen> thats the link
<AbhijiT> no idea whats going on in this channel
<anonboots> http://twitter.com/shitthatn00bsay
<rww> austen: the best way to get programs in Ubuntu is to use Software Center, not from random websites.
<anonboots> Always relevant and on topic.
<rww> anonboots: please don't advertise in here.
<gpc> anonboots: please don't spam
<anonboots> Very well.
<austen> oh but i need movie making stuf like movie maker for linux
<aks> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntuusers
<xangua> austen: pitivi already comes installed in ubuntu
<anonboots> Feel free to check it out.
<rww> austen: then go to Software Center and search for pitivi.
<xangua> austen: and you don't need to download software from suspicious sites, use repositories
<ActionParsnip> austen: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<austen> k
<rww> or apparently it's already installed. I'm out of touch with the default app selection.
<ActionParsnip> rww: +1 minimal ftw
<jenia> hello, I cannot start compiz. I upgraded to 10.04, it was working in previous versions of ubuntu, and it worked in this version until I turned it off, and then I can't turn it back on anymore. It says, looking for drivers, than it says couldn't start visual effects. I have Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) on the lenovo notebook
<austen> ill be bak
<ActionParsnip> jenia: what video chip do you use?
<sacarlson> austen: I have that already installed,  sudo apt-get install pitivi
<ActionParsnip> jenia: nm, just saw
<ActionParsnip> jenia: what model lenovo
<brandon420> ActionParsnip, pm?
<jenia> ActionParsnip: ThinkPad SL500
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: sure
<austen> i dont know
<austen> it just crap
<sacarlson> jenia: take a glance at System>Administration>Hardware drivers
<bobbyd> Hey, I'm looking for a book or books that would be great reference for Ubuntu Linux. Something that has terminal commands, etc. Any suggestions?
<jenia> sacarlson: I looked in there and it's empty
<Nisstyre> bobbyd, "Classic Shell Scripting"
<g_0_0> !manual bobbyd
<Nisstyre> O'Reilly publishing
<g_0_0> !manual | bobbyd
<ubottu> bobbyd: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<austen> im gonna get a new computer or something
<akshatj> jenia: rub compiz --replce in a terminal and tell us what it says
<austen> it was supposed to have windows 7 but i clicked the wrong thing
<xangua> Guest63284: not good idea enter as root
<gpc> akshatj: jenia compiz --replace
<austen> WHY
<AbhijiT> !root | austen
<ubottu> austen: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bop> can i regenerate the files on /etc/ssh/ ?
<AbhijiT> :(
<xangua> austen: and you are telling us this because....
<AbhijiT> how do i set alarm for after 15 days?
<austen> i never said anything about root password!?
<shcherbak> First 100 who type /ignore austen<ENTER> will get bonus points!
<Nisstyre> sudo passwd root
<austen> i give up
<AbhijiT> shcherbak, :D
<rww> !noroot | Nisstyre
<ubottu> Nisstyre: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<gpc> shcherbak: Please don't.
<gpc> austen: We can't help you if you don't tell us exactly what the problem is.
<jenia> gpc, akshatj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562902/
<shcherbak> AbhijiT: sleep <calculate seconds> && alarm, or crontab (more efective)
<austen> i told u a million times
<AbhijiT> shcherbak, gui way?
<AbhijiT> !details | austen
<ubottu> austen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bobbyd> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gpc> no you didn't, you said it doesn't work. what exactly doesn't work?
<Nisstyre> rww, and giving people information is bad how?
<austen>  downloading stuff is worth crap and a waste of time it doesnt work
<dospod> what is &lt Br&gt supposed to be
<Nisstyre> dospod, html entities
<gpc> austen: fine continue to be vague. enjoy windows 7
<Nisstyre> they are non special characters used to represent things like quotes
<austen> geezus!!!!!!!!!!!
<dospod> my bad I mean &ltEnter&gt.
<austen> i like mac
<austen> but i need windows
<qreezy> Hi, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 10.10. I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 GFX Card with the latest drivers. I use Google Chrome, and the problem is that I experience a lot of lag viewing videos in youtube, skipping every couple of seconds. I also experience lag watching offline videos usually after browsing in google chrome, and this still persists even after I close all memory leaking instances (ha). Anyone have any idea what'
<qreezy> s wrong and how to fix this? Thanks
<rww> Nisstyre: because you're not going to be online 24/7 to offer support when it breaks things, and we're going to tell them to go away because they set a root password, which isn't supported here.
<shcherbak> AbhijiT: gui way? let me think
<akshatj> jenia: no idea about what GLX means, try #compiz
<ligtman> hi all, does anyone know how to focus my web cam build into my netbook for kubuntu...
<sacarlson> austen: I have that already installed,  sudo apt-get install pitivi
<akshatj> jenia: probably related to your graphics driver
<austen> where do you get it
<xangua> !manual | austen: why don't you take a look in the manual¿
<ubottu> austen: why don't you take a look in the manual¿: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xgt001> ligtman: do u have cheese web cam booth installed???
<sacarlson> austen: it's automatic downloaded and installed look in synaptic or in a terminal type sudo apt-get install pitivi
<shcherbak> AbhijiT: seems oldish, but should do: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/schedule-tasks-using-gnome-schedule-a-cron-at-gui-in-ubuntu.html
<gpc> !software > austen
<ubottu> austen, please see my private message
<jenia> akshatj: ok, that's weird though that it worked before. I will see what #compiz says
<austen> i DONT have a manuali had this for a YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i suck
<AbhijiT> shcherbak, ok. thanks
<gpc> austen: read the links sent to you
<xgt001> qreezy: did u update ur Ubuntu system???
<rww> ubottu: u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<sacarlson> austen: solutions are abundant everywhere
<austen> you didnt send me any
<qreezy> Yes xgt001
<ligtman> i have cheese but not booth ...
<thorbj0rn> austen: nobody will send you a hardcopy manual. everything is online
<austen> i know that
<xgt001> qreezy: my friend had a similar issue with 10.10
<gpc> austen: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<thorbj0rn> austen: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ http://ubuntu-manual.org/ http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ten-Eight> austen: you're getting the right answers
<qreezy> :/
<AbhijiT> :s
<xgt001> qreezy:nvidia drivers seems to have a problem with 10.10 ... did u update ur drivers???
<mel> hi everyone
<AbhijiT> austen, you can buy that manual
<AbhijiT> if yyou want hardcopy
<qreezy> yes xgt001
<austen> im not gonna stay up reading a manual im 12 and im not that awake. i give up.
<philip__> What's a good DVD making program in LUbuntu?
<anonboots> Awaiting new n00b chats. Feed it.
<AbhijiT> philip__, gnomebaker
<AbhijiT> oh lubuntu
<philip__> Thanks.
<philip__> It will still work though :)
<dospod> "Type run and then press &ltEnter&gt." what keys do I need to press
<Loshki> philip__: dvd burning, or dvd authoring?
<AbhijiT> philip__, yeah it will work more help in #lubuntu
<xgt001> qreezy: did compiz effects (like woobly windows, desktop effects) etc run fine prior to the driver update???
<philip__> Sorry this is the room it takes me to.
<Ten-Eight> austen: take a break and come back to it later with a clear head.
<ligtman> how do i focus web cam in a browser...
<anonboots> Ill keep it stealthier.
<ActionParsnip> philip__: devede can make DVD ISOs from video clips andsuch
<anonboots> Please excuse me.
<anonboots> as I lurk.
<qreezy> i've never used them xgt001
<qreezy> wow
<katphive> Anyone try installing Ubuntu Server with /boot on raid1, rest of fs(es) on raid5/lvm? That's my current setup, and I'm having a problem booting. It tries to wait for root fs to become available, it doesn't, drops to initramfs prompt.
<xgt001> qreezy: can u do this... run a live boot from the cd... without doing any update... and try playing the videos from youtube
<qreezy> im watching this video in youtube and my cpu resources are going up to 70% and 70%, and memory is only .5gb out of 4
<xgt001> if it works fine then i think u should revert back the drivers
<dospod> &ltEnter&gt what keys are these
<qreezy> also... my hardware on another machine of mine is failing, lag on the OS as well (music machine)
<qreezy> could it be dusty air or something? what the hell... lol
<philip__> qreezy - specs?
<xgt001> no no
<xgt001> nvidia drivers were always seems to be buggy
<dospod> :'( really?
<MylesMan> I installd the 96-x nvidia and when i do a xorg -configure the glx module fails to init
<dospod> Im getting a new asus rog laptop next week with nvidia and I planned on dual booting
<Dead_Storage> ok this is driving me insane, i have conky and it is working ok but I cant find the conky.rc file so i can edit it. I have looked everywhere
<father_longcat> try using crtl+f
<Nisstyre> Dead_Storage, make it
<katphive> Dead_Storage: You need to WRITE one, otherwise it uses compiled-in defaults.
 * philip__ has Nvidia 173 drivers on his Nvidia geforce FX 5200 AGP8x 256Mb card.
<father_longcat> or make it
 * father_longcat has nvidia 173 drivers on his nvidia quadro fx1500 256mb
<father_longcat> too bad it SUCKS
<xgt001> forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=190837 ... similar issue i guess
<Loshki> qreezy: well, funnily enough, dusty air can clog fans and cause overheating, which might manifest as 'lag'...
<qreezy> amd athlon 7750 dual core processor  2.7 ghz (black edition), 4gb ram, gigabyte mobo, and nvidia geforce gtx 260
<MylesMan> can som1 help me out
<father_longcat> what's up mylesman
<Dead_Storage> katphive, I have mad it, mine is VERY customized and i dont want to redo it, My custom one is still there i just cant find the file
<philip__> Try using Lubuntu qreezy.
<xgt001> i suggest not to use nvidia official drivers for ubuntu ....
<philip__> Lightweight.
<qreezy> ok xgt001
<katphive> Dead_Storage: Could always do a search for '.conkyrc'
<qreezy> thank xgt001
<Nisstyre> xgt001, are you high or something?
<philip__> Gnome is getting heavy I ese.
<philip__> see*
<Nisstyre> the open source drivers are terrible
<xgt001> qreezy... that should be fairly powerful to run
<qreezy> hmm
<Dead_Storage> i have it says no files found
<father_longcat> you have to be full retard to not use proprietary drivers
<xgt001> Nissty... lol can u elaborate???
<father_longcat> dat 3D/openGL support
<uranus_gas_giant> i did a 'sudo apt-get build-dep <mynvidiadriver>' before I installed it and it built a kernel module installled it and I even get a fullscreen nvidia logo
<MylesMan> father i installed the nvidia96 pkg and now the glx kernel module wont init
<Nisstyre> nouveau sucks
<qreezy> i DO have cpu spikes on my music machine too... but i mean could the air really be THAT bad?
<katphive> xgt001: Why NOT use the official drivers, exactly? The only way I can get my VAIO to not vomit on me is to use the proprietary drivers.
<Dead_Storage> but it has to be somewhere or my conky wouldnt still exist
<father_longcat> piss sakes.... slow down
<rww> father_longcat: Your attitude is not appropriate for this channel.
<father_longcat> will I be assimilated?
<katphive> father_longcat: Assistance is futile.
<philip__> qreezy it could also be due to GNOME.
<thorbj0rn> Dead_Storage: locate conkyrc
<qreezy> its so strange that a youtube video uses 70% of my cpu resources... what is that?
 * father_longcat is totally registerring wearetheb.org
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: in all browsers/
<philip__> qreezy, That's normal that's flash being gay.
<qreezy> i was considering that too philip_, which DE do you recommend? KDE?
<katphive> GRUB help needed, btw.
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: `are you using 64bit OS?
<rww> philip__: Don't use "gay" as a pejorative.
<qreezy> 32bit ActionParsnip
<philip__> Sorry about that.
<qreezy> philip_,  flash tends to crash a lot in google chrome
<father_longcat> use such terms as homosexual, or "rosie o'donnel
<philip__> I use Chrome in LUbuntu
<qreezy> oh, Lubuntu is a dekstop environment
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: in all browsers?
<father_longcat> I prefer firefox.
<qreezy> haven't tried ActionParsnip
<qreezy> i'll try now
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: lubuntu is a distro, lxde is the DE
<xgt001> because offlate too many are complaining that there systems  are behaving badly after updating the nvidia drivers... i dono which exact models suffer but thats an issue of late in many cases
<Bop> anyone here know how to generate ssh host keys on a mounted filesystem ?
<Dead_Storage> thorbj0rn,  I know where conkyrc is but that is not mine that is the "default" i have a conky.rc but i cant find it but conky is still running off it so its somewhere
<Bop> please , this is important :s
<qreezy> can i use lxde in ubuntu?
<philip__> Yes you can.
<philip__> I'm using it right now.
<MylesMan> would reinstalling the driver work
<thorbj0rn> Dead_Storage: so use "locate conky" and look for that file..
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: install lxde, log off, click your name, select lxde at the bottom of the screen then logo n
<Ivis> Help, sound controler from left corner disapeir
<thorbj0rn> if it is somewhere, it will be listed.
<maco> qreezy: sure. in fact there's an ubuntu derivative called Lubuntu that defaults to just that
<xgt001> and my friend could nt even start the x windows server after he updated his nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<philip__> Hey qreezy check your PM I sent you a Link for Lubuntu
<father_longcat> it's simple: ATI
<qreezy> i'm monitoring resources with the ubuntu gui and running firefox. i went to a website and both cpus spiked to around 40% usage
<father_longcat> just kidding
<philip__> I use it on my 6 yr old PC.
<ActionParsnip> philip__: if s/he install lxde then s/he can use the ligh OS
<Ivis> sound is working just control disapeir
<philip__> That works too.
<shcherbak> !resetpanel | Ivis
<ubottu> Ivis: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<philip__> But I prefer to use the main Downloadable version IMO
<Loshki> qreezy: If you were in a lumberyard maybe I'd worry. But realistically, it's probably something else.
<Arty> Hi ALL.
<philip__> Hello there arty.
<xgt001> father_longcat: ati doesnt seem to have an issue ... i havnt seen/heard of issues with ati offlate
<father_longcat> yeah.
<sandGorgon> does anybody know how to share a screen session ? I am doing a code merge that different people need to see
<father_longcat> if I can get off my *** and find money, I'll buy a 5770
<Arty> I got 5770
<pragma_> get off your three stars?
<sacarlson> Bop: you can try this but there might be easier ways with a gui someplace http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<qreezy> do the cpu spikes mean anything? or is the ubuntu gui resource monitor just slow?
<Arty> It not bad.
<father_longcat> arty: worth it?
<xgt001> and rite now i am online using 11.04 natty alpha 1... it has got all the nvidia/ati/intel video drivers and is pretty good
<philip__> Why does people say VIA Chipsets suck on Linux?
<philip__> My machine is using a VIA Chipset and I have no issue.
<Nisstyre> xgt001, the open source nvidia driver is great. If you never plan on doing anything at all with your hardware (3D for example)
<Nisstyre> otherwise it's a pos
<Ivis> shcherbak,  Oh how can you not love the linux, support is wonderful, thanks again :)
<father_longcat> phillip: grow a pair and buy a real chipset
<uranus_gas_giant> I have an entire via mainboard and have no issues
<ActionParsnip> philip__: because 9 out of 10 times you need to form an xorg.conf file and often they either don't do 3D or do it badly
<xgt001> nisstyre ... yeah .. i was referring to official nvidia drivers
<thorbj0rn> VIA killed mah pa!
<Arty> < 190$
<Nisstyre> xgt001, those are closed source
<sacarlson> philip__: I had a via sound card that made sound but never recorded,  I worked for weeks to find a solution gave up get a new card,  thumbs down for me and via chips
<philip__> I haven't had a single problem with that on my end.
<hsz> 4545415
<Ivis> You know what i hate? When people ask what distr and you answer - "Ubuntu" they start laughing and saying that you are noob
<philip__> Realtech/via here.
<brandon420> what happened to the compiz cube deformation thing in the compiz config manager?
<Ivis> it's stupid
<Loshki> Bop: might be easier to just remove then reinstall openssh
<qreezy> okay, thanks guys, my videos seem to be running well in firefox now. but i wonder why offline video in any media player still lags even after closing all instances of google chrome? don't the memory leaks clear up after the processes are killed?
<shcherbak> Ivis: nice, thanks.
<xgt001> just google "nvidia issue 10.10" and u will get dozens in the ubuntu forum
<Arty> I try to play angrybirds on my ubuntu labtop it's not work
<Bop> Loshki, i know that , but i dont have the filesystem mounted
<ActionParsnip> Ivis: let them, it changes nothing
<Bop> Loshki, its on rescue  mode on /mnt
<Nisstyre> xgt001, I have no problems with the latest nvidia drivers
<thorbj0rn> Ivis: tell them you run Suicide Linux on a headless terminal.
<Nisstyre> must be a problem with gnome or something
<Ivis> :D
<Nisstyre> or the default xorg configuration
<xgt001> nisstyre : are u using 10.10
<shcherbak> Ivis: That distro thing is partly true...
<Nisstyre> xgt001, I'm on Arch
<uranus_gas_giant> 'sudo nvidia xconfig'
<thorbj0rn> Ivis: http://qntm.org/suicide
<zerokl> Hello. Does anyone speak Russian?
<Nisstyre> nvidia 260.19.36-1
<ActionParsnip> Ivis: or find a really obscure distro like Chakra
<xgt001> Nisstyre: Arch is rpm based i guessed
<rww> zerokl: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Nisstyre> xgt001, no
<ActionParsnip> Ivis: they'll be all like "huh?"
<zerokl> rww Thank you :)
<Ivis> thorbj0rn,  ohh :D:D
<xgt001> Nisstyre: debian????!!!!
<Nisstyre> xgt001, it's similar to crux
<rww> xgt001: Arch uses neither .deb nor .rpm for packages. It has its own thing.
<shcherbak> thorbj0rn: sl
<Nisstyre> rww, it uses the basic package format, .pkg.tar.xz
<Nisstyre> just compressed archives
<xgt001> rww: cooool i gotta try that.. i thought all used either rpm or deb
<Nisstyre> anyway
<Ivis> i mean i have installed gentoo in terminal mode, arch linux etc... but i choose ubuntu for many reasons and becouse it's easy to use doesn't mean that you are end-user or else... :D
<Loshki> Bop: from http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/ssh-host-key-protection: ssh-keygen -t rsa /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key   # ssh-keygen -t dsa /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key   # ssh-keygen -t rsa1 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
<Nisstyre> the problem isn't with the nvidia drivers
<katphive> Nisstyre: I use Arch fairly extensively. Great system to tinker with, for one.
<Nisstyre> it's with ubuntu
<thorbj0rn> Nisstyre: Arch(ives) ?
<thorbj0rn> who would ahve thought
<pragma_> rww: doesn't it use burritos?
<ActionParsnip> Ivis: totally, gentoo teaches a LOT
<tomoyuki28jp> On 10.04 server, sudo command does not require password. I've tried to put PASSWD:ALL in /etc/sudoers, but no difference. How can I check it to require sudo password?
<Ivis> ActionParsnip,  after painfull couple day reading manual i finally start understand how kernel works and so on...
<tomoyuki28jp> s/check/change/
<Loshki> pragma_: burritos?
<rww> tomoyuki28jp: by default, sudo doesn't ask for your password if you've supplied it within the last N minutes (I forget how many, maybe 10).
<Nisstyre> tomoyuki28jp, I thought the default was to require a password? Also, I hope you're not editing the sudoers file directly
<Nisstyre> use visudo
<shcherbak> Ivis: since using Ubuntu, I devepled very sneaky method of copy/paste (how to's), but lost ability/ambition to read...
<tomoyuki28jp> rww: Nisstyre: I see, thanks!
<xgt001> but Ubuntu is the distro which beats even windows when it comes to user friendliness and consistency
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: beats how?
<katphive> Yeah, I'd question that statement.
<pragma_> xgt001: not
<Ivis> shcherbak, copy/paste (how to's) ?
<Bop> Loshki, Too many arguments.
<xgt001> @all: i am speaking abt my own experience which may differ from person to person
<Loshki> Bop: ?
<Bop> give-me that error
<Bop> cant understand why
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: thats fine
<xgt001> i have tried Ubuntu , Fedora,Opensuse, PClinuxOS, puppyLinux, Mandriva
<syddraf> I am using a dual 1080p monitor setup on ubuntu 10.04. I would like to have one monitor in landscape and one monitor in portrait, however this option vanishes in the Monitor Preferences unless I have "Same image in all monitors" checked. Is there a way around this?
<zerokl> People tell me please I want to start using ubuntu how to install a better version of me?
<xgt001> but Ubuntu suited me the most
<Ivis> And what's is the greatest part of all this - community i always liked linux people they are different i think you know what im saying :)
<Arty> ubuntu is the best
<ActionParsnip> Arty: in some ways yes, in others not
<shcherbak> Ivis: with this mass of user base, most of problems are solved, so developing method of transfering web content to console issue, but this is exactly why i use Ubuntu.
 * rww notes that #ubuntu-offtopic is available for non-support discussions ;)
<Error404NotFound> i have a hp dv6 laptop with 4 primary partitions: system, windows, recovery drive, hp tools. I want to dualboot it but can't have anymore primary drives, any solution beside only booting ubuntu or formating whole drive?
<katphive> Arty: Blanket statements are typically the realm of the ill-informed. Best at what?
<ActionParsnip> rww: ;)
<Loshki> Bop: you understand it's meant to be 3 lines of text, right?
<Bop> Loshki, yeah , i know
<Bop> Loshki, i've just inserted first one
<Arty> best for my use
<thorbj0rn> Zerokl: you might end up having to edit your config manually :/
<Ivis> shcherbak, ahh understand
<katphive> Arty: And what use is that?
<ActionParsnip> Arty: that qualifies it a bit better
<Arty> Programing , Social network , ETC.
<Loshki> Bop: you're right! Mine too. Please stand by...
<rad_sci_guy> hello.  I have question about ubuntu on my Asus netbook.  After I shutdown, Ubuntu will switch off my wifi card so that when I turn the netbook on again I need to go into the bios to enable the wifi card again.  Is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from not turning off the wifi card on shutdown?
<Ivis> Can someone please suggest compilator for C# ?
<ActionParsnip> !info mono-mcs
<ubottu> mono-mcs (source: mono): Mono C# 1.0 compiler for CLI 1.1. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.7-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 410 kB, installed size 1260 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<zerokl> thorbj0rn Yes I read the manual I know but can not decide which version of ubuntu I install =\
<Bop> Loshki, nevermind , i've managed to install a telnet server , in case sshd fails
<sacarlson> Bop: so your in rescue mode on the server side?  what is it you want to acomplish?  what's in /mnt ?
<Loshki> Bop: looks like you need to add '-f' before the filename e.g. ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<Arty> just force architect .
<brandon420> where is the option to make the compiz "cube" a sphere? it used to be there, but not anymore......
<Bop> sacarlson, /mnt is my filesystem , im on rescue mode
<Bop> but i've manually installed a telnet server
<Bop> as failsafe
<katphive> zerokl: What versions are you considering?
<qreezy> is google chrome better than firefox?
<sacarlson> Bop: I guess you could turn keys off in ssh also if it's the server side
<qreezy> in terms of memory management and speed
<Arty> Someone can tell about RAMDisk
<qreezy> seems already twice as fast
<xgt001> @qreezy: yeah
<alesan> hi I have installed a program called "enfuse", but it's stripped, and I would like to debug it
<alesan> what am I supposed to do?
<qreezy> hah, google isnt perfect!
<xgt001> i use chromium and its more than double speed
<thorbj0rn> zerokl: " cat /etc/lsb-release " to see your version info
<qreezy> is chromium coded by google
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: i find it chews fewer resources personally
<xangua> qreezy xgt001 opera with turbo enables is faster, don't go too much !offtopic here ;)
<GSF1200S> qreezy- not to me
<dschuett> could someone that is running bind9 on ubuntu explain this... this is from a client within my network http://pastebin.com/USAf28mU
<zerokl> katphive I see 2 version. ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.10
<rad_sci_guy> hello.  I have question about ubuntu on my Asus netbook.  After I shutdown, Ubuntu will switch off my wifi card so that when I turn the netbook on again I need to go into the bios to enable the wifi card again.  Is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from not turning off the wifi card on shutdown?
<Arty> Opera turbo not fast for me
<ActionParsnip> qreezy: chromium also precaches DNS while you read, making it faster there
<katphive> dschuett: What about it are you questioning?
<qreezy> thanks everyone for the help, gotta run! :)
<thorbj0rn> dschuett: looks like google's dns server
<Arty> It's connect to Opera server before load web page
<xgt001> xangua: i am going offtopic because i am learning way more stuff here :-D.... but chromium was in ubuntu repos by default (not chrome)so i tried tat
<dschuett> katphive: if i do a nslookup through googles public dns it still resolves my INTERNAL hosts even after flushing dns
<katphive> dschuett: Some routers intercept DNS requests if they look like they're destined for LAN hosts.
<dschuett> thorbj0rn ^^
<dschuett> katphive: even ubuntu running bind?
<sacarlson> rad_sci_guy: you might be able to turn it on with rfkill command,  if so then you might add that in a script at boot
<ActionParsnip> dschuett: you can run a local dns service on the system like dnsmasq and make dns resolution take 0ms rather than 50ms or so
<dschuett> katphive i am using an ubuntu server box with two nics as my router which is running iptables and bind/dhcp
<katphive> dschuett: Depends on its configuration, I think. Google would reject a request for a host that's not an FQDN or something similar.
<brandon420> how can i install the compiz "extra plugin" package?
<katphive> dschuett: Also, if the system's running BIND, it's going to try using its own internal resolver FIRST - which means that BIND is going to resolve your host before it ever kicks it out to Google.
<dschuett> katphive: yeah, i know it isn't actually google that is resolving it...i just wish i knew HOW it was doing it..
<spikku> How bad is this? sudo apt-get autoremove python
<katphive> dschuett: Check your /etc/resolv.conf
<elko_guy> hello
<katphive> dschuett: I know that nslookup is SUPPOSED to use the specified server for DNS resolution, but who knows.
<ActionParsnip> spikku: VERY
<ActionParsnip> katphive: try: dig www.yahoo.com
<xgt001> brandon: Ubuntu software center, there u type compiz-plugins-extra
<rad_sci_guy> sacarlson:  how do you turn it on with a rfkill command?
<xgt001> or even this will work i guess sudo apt-get compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<spikku> ActionParsnip, haha, autoremove seems to act differently then I interpreted the documentation
<dschuett> katphive: get this as well... if i manually set my client to use some random ip for its dns it still resolves....?
<katphive> dschuett: Haven't the foggiest. I haven't run BIND in a long time.
<xgt001> sorry the latter wont work
<katphive> dschuett: And I'm a little fuzzy from lack of sleep. On that note, g'night all.
<xgt001> but Ubuntu software cnter must be fine
<dschuett> katphive...thanks for your input.
<katphive> dschuett: Sure, however brain damaged it might be. :P
<katphive> xgt001: That's because it's 'apt-get install blah' not 'apt-get blah'
<xgt001> katphive : thanks :-D
<pylix> i'm having trouble installing Glib 2.26.1
 * katphive @derps, "I'm useful, yaaay!"
<xgt001> any1 testing natty alpha 2 over here????
<pylix> i keep getting a make error
<katphive> xgt001: No, how is that, anyway?
<xgt001> have to download that ... i am on alpha1 yet
<xgt001> alpha1 is pretty stable... (unity is almost unusable in alpha 1 :P)
<xgt001> gnome (now called as Ubuntu Classic Desktop) is very stable except for a couple of buggs
<rigved> xgt001: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<xgt001> @rigved: thanks for the info
<rigved> xgt001: :)
<pylix> help please with this
<pylix> http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2521/
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: putting alpha2 lubuntu on my lappy on sunday, should be ok
<xgt001> can u tell me the differences b/w lubuntu and ubuntu
<g_0_0> pylix, try removing the space in "New Folder" or rename new folder without spaces
<xgt001> lubuntu is lxde i guess??
<pylix> okay
<rww> xgt001: yes
<thorbj0rn> pylix: New\ Folder
<thorbj0rn> spaces need escapes
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: ubuntu uses gnome + compiz/metacity by default, Lubuntu uses LXDE + openbox and is drastically lighter even than Xubuntu
<pylix> i took out the space
<ActionParsnip> pylix: easier
<xgt001> differences btween gnome,lxde and xfce pls :)
<g_0_0> pylix,  and any luck?
<pylix> gonna re ./configure first
<pylix> then try make
<g_0_0> yep
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: base apps and reasources used
<hilarie> When System Monitor 2.30.0 says 22% memory used as cache, is that essentially prefetch like on windows?
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: you can install gnome apps in LXDE if you wish
<xgt001> compiz wont work in lxde???
<xgt001> hilarie: can u tell the system conig
<xgt001> *config
<hilarie> Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: sure will, its a bit weird though, using a light desktop like LXDE then adding fat old compiz...
<thorbj0rn> xgt001: gnome, kde, xfce, lxde are window managers
<hilarie> on an HP DV7 1129 WM
<xgt001> i mean ur ram, cpu
<maco> thorbj0rn: no
<maco> thorbj0rn: they're desktop environments
<thorbj0rn> what he said.
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: yes, your kernel will use the ram as disk cache, unused ram is wasted ram
<rww> thorbj0rn: metacity, kwin, xfwm, and openbox are window managers.
<hilarie> 4gb of ram (3.6 for memory and the rest for VideoRam)
<maco> thorbj0rn: gnome's window manager is metacity. kde's is kwin. xfce's is xfwm4, and at least in lubuntu lxde uses openbox for a window manager
<xgt001> @thorbj0rn: diff bw xfce and lxde???
<rww> I am faster than the maco.
<maco> rww: im more specific
<hilarie> @actionparsnip would it be possible to turn it up? so it would use closer to 50% as cache?
<maco> rww: however you are a he
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: you can find out more than we can tell you with a few simple websearches
<xgt001> and compiz is a window manager or a windw decoratot???
<xgt001> *decorator
<rww> xgt001: window manager
<crazydud001> exit
<maco> xgt001: gtk-window-decorator and kde-window-decorator are supported decorators for compiz
<pylix> similar error http://paste.pound-python.org/show/2522/
<maco> xgt001: emerald is an old unmaintained and unsupported decorator for what existed /before/ compiz-fusion (beryl) that you may occasionally find references to
<xgt001> maco: ok.... if i use compiz effects like cube etc... it replaces metacity or will it just display the effects inside metacity???
<maco> xgt001: replaces
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: not sure, if you set vm.swappines = 0   in /etc/sysctl.conf  it will keep apps in ram rather than swapping out to swap
<thorbj0rn> pylix: ...the library `Folder/glib-2.26.1/glib/lib...  looks like it is still looking for "New Folder" somewhere
<maco> xgt001: gtk-window-decorator ensures that it maintains your theme though
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: thats why you run: compiz --replace   to get compiz stated
<pylix> how do i fix that?
 * jonnyboi anyone know about gnome shell support for 11.04
<g_0_0> pylix rename NewFolder as just Folder
<xgt001> ok in the desktop effects.. if i choose normal/none it uses metacity and if i choose extra then it runs compiz am i correct
<hilarie> @actionParsnip where would I do that at? or if my swap space is never used, is that not happening?
<xgt001> gnome 2.32 in 11.04
<rigved> pylix: rename 'New Folder' to 'NewFolder'...without the quotes
<jonnyboi> sigh, thanks, any chance of ppa support?
<rww> jonnyboi: it'll be in a PPA, yes.
<xgt001> but gnome 3 will be included in the software center
<jonnyboi> :D
<pylix> i already did
<thorbj0rn> g_0_0: it might be mis-parsing the line to "New" "Folder/... etcetcetc"
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: like I said, in /etc/sysctl.conf
<g_0_0> thorbj0rn, I think it's expecting NewFolder to be called just Folder
<sacarlson> pylix: what is the top of the tree that you are trying to compile?  what application?
<pylix> i´m gonna re-extract the source without the folder altogether
<jonnyboi> Another question, I remember dell was going to release an ubuntu laptop but it fell through due to the 6 month release cycle
<g_0_0> thorbj0rn, we already renamed it NewFolder
<pylix> glib 2.26.1
<jonnyboi> any chance that there will be a rolling release ubuntu?
<jonnyboi> similar to what mint is doing?
<ActionParsnip> jonnyboi: no
<xgt001> jonnyboi: mint rolling is debian based i guess
<rww> jonnyboi: Dell ships Ubuntu laptops, and Ubuntu is not going to become rolling release.
<ActionParsnip> jonnyboi: miint is now debian based which is a rolling release
<thorbj0rn> g_0_0: yeah, but the script might still have a "New Folder" in there somewhere
<sacarlson> pylix: that not an application that a lib,  what application is it you plan to run it with?
<jonnyboi> they do? In the US
<g_0_0> thorbj0rn, possibly but we haven't seen the makefile, worth a try just to rename it
<ActionParsnip> jonnyboi: http://www.dell.co.uk/ubuntu
<jonnyboi> I'm also a gentoo/arch user but I was wondering if ubuntu would go rolling release similar to mint
<pylix> oh i need the dependency to get gtk+2.22.1
<thorbj0rn> pylix: pastbin makefile?
<xgt001> no no... ubuntu will be 6 month cycle
<ActionParsnip> jonnyboi: sorry: http://www.ubuntu.com/dell
<pylix> the whole thing?
<rigved> pylix: i suggest restarting the make process by forcing it to start fresh, instead of using the cached files
<jonnyboi> thanks, and the next LTS version is 12.04?
<sacarlson> pylix: gtk_2.22.1 is also a lib,  what application on top top top of that?
<ActionParsnip> jonnyboi: yes
<zenithdk_-> hi, when trying to compile rawstudio I get an error about not being able to find glib.h, but I already installed libglib2.0-dev, and I did apt-get build-dep rawstudio - it seems like a lot of include directories are missing to the gcc command, what should I do?
<xgt001> rolling release requires us to break our heads over broken packages :D (thats wat i guess) :P
<xgt001> 12.04 will be LTS :)
<pylix> xfce 4.8
<jonnyboi> hmm, I know with arch/gentoo you have to merge config files with new updates
<jonnyboi> I suspect it would be too hard for common users to do manually
<jonnyboi> not sure how mint is going to pull it off
<xgt001> ya ... thats the reason
<goddard> is it possible to login to ssh as the mysql user?
<xgt001> but mint have seperate editions for lxde, xfce, kde, gnome (ubuntu) and gnome (debian which is rolling)
<rww> Can we move the general OS talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<sacarlson> pylix: well even that's a lib,  but there are already ppa in 10.04 and 10.10 for that http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/xfce-48-ubuntu-1004-and-1010-ppas.html
<xgt001> rww: can i update my current ubuntu install offline???
<pylix> what is a ppa?
<g_0_0> pylix, did you run a configure script?
<pylix> yes
<g_0_0> can you run it again then make
<bazhang> !ppa | pylix
<ubottu> pylix: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rww> xgt001: from one version of Ubuntu to another, or just regular updates?
<thorbj0rn> xgt001: you can use "apt-get install --download-only <package-name>" to get the .deb files, and install them with dpkg offline
<xgt001> regular updates like bugfixes released
<pylix> i´m making now w/o new folder
<goddard> is it possible to login to ssh as the mysql user?
<sacarlson> pylix: stands for personal package arkives https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<pylix> so far so good
<pylix> no errors
<rww> goddard: not unless you set a password and valid login shell for the mysql user.
<g_0_0> pylix, good
<xgt001> and i have heard about something lik "apt safeupgrade" whats that
<thorbj0rn> xgt001: aptitude safe-upgrade
<g_0_0> pylix, I think the configure script was thrown by the initial spaces, without the space now it's going
<rww> xgt001: aptitude safe-upgrade is approximately equivalent to apt-get upgrade. It installs packages that are newer in your current version's repositories than on your computer.
<xgt001> yeah .. but wats that
<thorbj0rn> xgt001: "man aptitude"
<xgt001> are synaptic , ubuntu software center and aptitude independent ???
<pylix> the reason i used a folder was cause i didn't think the extract would make one
<rww> xgt001: they're different frontends to the same package management system.
<bazhang> !manual | xgt001 please have a read
<ubottu> xgt001 please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sacarlson> pylix: what your trying to do require only sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexx2000/xfce sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pylix> make is running smoothly still; i think the folder was the culprit
<g_0_0> pylix, so it has definitely made progress
<SoulPropagation> So I've got a server that's giving me some trouble. I can ping it and access http://myserver.example.com but I can't get to my samba shares or ssh to it. Is there anything I can do to give it some sort of smack upside the head over the internet, or will I need physical access to do anything more? (pretty much stock server 10.10 x64 with lamp and samba set up to some degree)
<Abhinav1> !gnomevoicecontrol
<bazhang> Abhinav1, please /msg ubottu
<pylix> on xfce.org they have a source tar there; but there are a lot of libs i need before i can make
<sacarlson> pylix: that's all been done for you in the ppa build
<pylix> make was successful :)
<Abhinav1> bazhang: hmm sure, I will that next time
<xgt001> hey this is a issue which couldnt be solved by any1... ready for this????
<gino__> I've followed the Headless installation guide for virtualbox (using ubuntu 10.04) but RDP isn't working, tried starting vbox with: VBoxHeadless -s "Win7" -e "TCP/Ports=3390 but win7 rdesktop and nmap don't show up 3390?
<pylix> sudo make install time
<rigved> !info gnome-voice-control | Abhinav1
<ubottu> Abhinav1: gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): speech recognizing applet to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4really0.2-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 208 kB
<bazhang> pylix, thats not a command
<pylix> lol
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: ask away, i got jeeves ready :)
<anuo> a
<Abhinav1> rigved: thanks
<bazhang> pylix, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<rigved> Abhinav1: :)
<Abhinav1> rigved: have you worked on it?
<pylix> i'm not chatting....
<rigved> Abhinav1: nope
<xgt001> i use my cell nokia 6600  to connect to the internet and i use bluetooth to connect for pc .... but i tried both ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 both seem to hate my cel..............they dont even pair with my cell :(
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<xgt001> but it works flawlessly in 11.04 !!!
<SoulPropagation> use 11.04 then
<xgt001> thats eating my headoff!
<xgt001>  dude 11.04 is in alpha stage... (incomplete distro!!)
<rww> #ubuntu is for released versions of Ubuntu. Try #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion.
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: then make your call, which is more important..
<xgt001> rww : there is no one online in #ubuntu+1 :(
<bazhang> xgt001, then be patient
<rww> xgt001: probably because people keep asking #ubuntu+1 questions in other channels.
<bazhang> xgt001, its offtopic here
<xgt001> ok... :) any ideas about connecting nokia 6600 via bluetooth to Ubuntu 10.10 /10.04 for net connection????
<SoulPropagation1> get the packages that are updated in 11.04 and add them to your 10.10 install
<rww> Mixing packages from different versions of Ubuntu is not supported in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: http://www.abttech.com/connecting-internet-in-ubuntu-using-mobile-as-modem-via-bluetooth-or-datacable/
<bazhang> SoulPropagation1, supremely bad advice
<xgt001> i agree with bazhang ... will break lots of packages....
<xgt001> actionparsnip: i tried it ... doesnt work :(
<ActionParsnip> xgt001: could just wait 2 months
<SoulPropagation1> it works with 11.04's packages; it doesn't work with 10.10's packages. that means the only option is to use the updated versions of the packages. you could manually install them but there's no real option outside of version mixing
<brandon420> how can i check my computer specs?
<xgt001> the basic problem is... 10.10 cant access my cellphone's bluetooth services ....(even file sharing) ....
<bazhang> SoulPropagation1, dont recommend it here. its not helpful at all.
<bazhang> brandon420, sudo lshw
<lazyPower> I'm having trouble locating a spidermonkey package for Ubuntu 10.10, does anybody have any helpful hints on where I could find it?
<LinuxNoob> brandon420: noob even i know that, j/k :D
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: or use lshw-gtk
<g_0_0> brandon420, sudo lshw | less
<xgt001> @brandon420: go to system>administration>system monitor> system
<sacarlson> xgt001: might it just be in the kernel of 11.04?  you should be able to backport that
<ActionParsnip> !info lshw-gtk
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.14-1build1 (maverick), package size 381 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<brandon420> ty
<xgt001> sacarlson: ya .... if thats the case then i dont think nothing much can be done :(
<xgt001> i wanted especially for 10.04 as its an LTS
<SoulPropagation1> bazhang: we've determined that it needs a newer version of whatever manages the connection than is available in 10.10. what else can you do besides get the newer package (or manually getting the package's contents or building the contents etc) somehow?
<lazyPower> !info spidermonkey-bin
<ubottu> Package spidermonkey-bin does not exist in maverick
<sacarlson> xgt001: why did you already boot the 11.04 kernel in 10.10 and fail?
<lazyPower> gah
<lazyPower> whyyyyy
<bazhang> SoulPropagation1, backports
<xgt001> @sacarlson: nonono i was using 10.10 b4.... bt then formatted it and installed 11.04 (only for testing)... and i noticed that bluetooth works so dint remove it
<SoulPropagation1> xgt001: do you have problems with 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> lazyPower: do you mean Mozilla's C implementation of JavaScript.
<lazyPower> ActionParsnip: its required to run the jslint plugin for gedit is all i know
<pylix> the ppa didn´t work
<pylix> my txt rendering is messed up now
<xgt001> @SoulPropagation1: not with the connection but with the gui of the OS .... i cant logout easily, notification area and compiz crashes randomly and so on
<lazyPower> pylix: ooooooo i hadn't considered searching for a ppa. thanks!
<xgt001> thats justified though... its still in alpha...any help for 10.04 ???
<sacarlson> xgt001: so make a dualboot system with 10.10 and 11.04 and try backport the 11.04 kernel then,  if not boot the one that has the feature you need at the moment
<ActionParsnip> lazyPower: maybe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/spidermonkey-bin/1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1   never heard of it personally
<PurplePeter> Hi everyone. Xorg has gone berserk and is taking up 100% CPU time on one core, and not working correctly. For some reason, despite sending it SIGKILL and SIGSTOP repeately, it won't die. How do I kill it?
<xgt001> @sacarlson: 11.04 has a sad grub as of now.... it wont install with the normal installation... it shows error ... so no 10.04 dual boot :(
<fdsaseemslegit> PurplePeter, you kill it softly.  Also,  Have you tried to reboot?
<SoulPropagation1> xgt001: how about installing 10.04 second to use its grub
<sacarlson> xgt001: you don't need to change grub to boot the 11.04 kernel,  keep 10.04 grub and try just port the kernel
<xgt001> ok first i have to install 11.04 then 10.04???
<Skilz> hey guys my pc is screwed, it keeps freeing on the graphical 'Ubuntu' screen with the .... under it, it's before the GDM or what ever it is login screen.
<SoulPropagation1> xgt001: or use 10.04's installer to reinstall grub
<xgt001> sacarlson: can u explain how to port the kernel???
<chupacabra> try fedora
<sacarlson> xgt001: you said you already have 11.04 installed,   you just need to setup a spare 6 gig partition to install the secound
<ActionParsnip> Skilz: when the splash shows, press ESC and you can see the useful text that plymouth hides
<ActionParsnip> chupacabra: please be constructive
<xgt001> @chupacabra: ya i tried fedora as well ,... doesnt work
<chupacabra> lol sorry
<Blue1> xgt001: this might help re-install grub:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<chupacabra> what video chipset?
<PurplePeter> fdsaseemslegit: I have not. I was more worried about whether I've gone insane and SIGKILL doesn't actually just rudely remove the process from the run queue, than worried about how to fix the issue. For reference, I just discovered that dmesg has some pretty horrific things in it, so I think this issue may be that of a crashed graphics driver.
<sacarlson> xgt001: to port the kernel just get the deb file for it and install it in 10.04 or just copy the two files that make up a kernel and put them into /boot and create a custom grub2 entry to boot that set of ported kernel to try
<Skilz> ActionParsnip: not working
<xgt001> sacarlson: ok the simple deb install should work???
<lazaruspc> hi, I just moved my home folder to a new drive/partition, and I see a "lost & found" folder in it - is that normal?  I'm a Linux noob - ty
<xgt001> wat about the dependencies????
<xgt001> lazarus: ya thats normal...
<lazaruspc> ok, thanks - is that like the hidden "recycler" in windows?
<ActionParsnip> Skilz: ok then hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root, you can now use nano to edit /etc/default/grub and remove the quiet splash boot options, you can then run: update-grub  to apply the change and reboot to get a text boot
<sacarlson> xgt001: I'm not sure if the kernel is you problem or not but it's one difference between that it could be,  what version kernel is your 11.04 now running?
<xgt001> @lazarus: exactly!
<lazaruspc> tyty
<xgt001> 2.6.37 rc3
<Skilz> ActionParsnip: I already have that option turned off
<listerdl> cant play dvds and done most things like medibuntu - but dvd is japanese u think that is problem
<listerdl> am in japan :)
<ActionParsnip> Skilz: then you should get no splash, just text
<lazaruspc> might have to change region on the dvd player, listerdl
<listerdl> thanks is that an option in VLC lazaruspc?
<lazaruspc> listerdl: doubt it - in windows, you right-click on the player, properties - not sure in linux (I'm noob)
<listerdl> thanks
<lazaruspc> gl
<lazaruspc> think it affects the firmware
<sacarlson> xgt001: I see kernel 2.6.38 available in daily build ppa you could try on both 11.04 and 10.10 https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<blitzer32> hey anybody here with a separate home partition can help me out
<xgt001> sacarlson: is it a deb file???
<lazaruspc> blitzer:I just did it 5 min. ago, but I'm a major noob
<sacarlson> xgt001: it an added repository that adds deb files yes
<blitzer32> when you had it in the home folder was it just your user name folder or was there other files
<xgt001> sacarlson: will give it a shot :) thanks
<przemo_li> Hi
<lazaruspc> blitzer: I believe there were all the default subfolders, but not sure -this is fresh install
<przemo_li> Hi how to report bugs in boot process after upgrading to 11.04
<lazaruspc> I followed directions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<extra11> hi
<blitzer32> so inside the home folder there is a boot folder and an initrd.img amongst other things or no
<cse03_> where is the trash option present?
<lazaruspc> I see no boot folder in mine
<lazaruspc> the commands on the page I just listed move everything to the new home folder
<cse03_> i want to restore my file from trash . where the trash present ?
<blitzer32> okay thanks i thought so i can delete those then thx just wanted to double check
<lazaruspc> blitzer: I'd back it up first
<lazaruspc> can't be too safe
<cse03_> what is the terminal command to restore from trash?
<blitzer32> i already have a separate home partition setup thats not it my home partition is 10 gb and its only showing about 3 gb but i think i forgot to format the partition after changing it from the whole install to just the home partition
<zenithdk_-> cse03_:  how about just going to the trash and then move it back out again?
<zenithdk_-> if you deleted something using the command line, then it is gone
<lazaruspc> blitzer: that page should help - took me a while, but I'm very new to this
<blitzer32> just to be sure zenithdk_- ubuntu doesn't install any system files on your home partition right?
<zenithdk_-> blitzer32: I have no idea how your partition layout is, so can't answer that
<blitzer32> okay how about this i have a initrd.img file on my file system partition and on my home partition is that normal
<SuperMiguel> whats the easiest web serveri can use?
<chupacabra> apache
<SuperMiguel> 2?
<SuperMiguel> apache 2?
<chupacabra> the newest
<zenithdk_-> blitzer32: I would expect it only to be on the file system partition, but I am no expert
<przemo_li> Hi how to report bugs in boot process after upgrading to 11.04
<zenithdk_-> chupacabra: is that not a bit overkill? apache is hardly easy to configure?
<lazaruspc> gl blitzer, good night to all
<przemo_li> apache goes as pre configured
<chupacabra> is for me.  get something less and when you need a real feature it ain't there
<przemo_li> put anything to /var/www
<blitzer32> okay thanks i'm pretty sure i know whats wrong so ill take the plung and delete them whats a reinstall anyway
<przemo_li> if it is olny static web site
<brandon420> how can i delete the main topbar?
<zenithdk_-> right click -> delete?
<zenithdk_-> but then your menu and everything will be gone :)
<zenithdk_-> better to just move
<zenithdk_-> move it to the bottom that is
<brandon420> i want it gone, lol
<brandon420> i have cairo-dock
<brandon420> and you cant right click and delete
<zenithdk_-> what does it say when you try?
<blitzer32> i kept it with glx-dock i did remove it once but glx-dock is not that stable
<SuperMiguel> how about ftp server? whats a very simple ftp server?
<blitzer32> you can't just right click delete
<brandon420> you just cant click the option
<brandon420> blitzer32, i have the dev version, and its pretty freaking stable, lolol.
<przemo_li> Ubuntu can not mount any file system after upgrading to 11.04 , manual mounting fails also, ubu think that / is mounted while it is not
<brandon420> if something goes wrong, i have a keyboard combo for the terminal
<blitzer32> do you have any extra hard drive whenever i try to open my ntfs drive from the shortcuts menu it doesn't work
<blitzer32> the last post on this thread pg. 2
<blitzer32> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418775&page=2
<brandon420> idk man
<brandon420> i have 2 extras, but i dont have that issue
<blitzer32> i know its odd it didn't used to happen but now it happens on both my desktop and laptop
<brandon420> tha hell.....
<blitzer32> your using ubuntu 10.10
<brandon420> yeah, atleast now i am
<blitzer32> and what version of cairo-dock i have 2.2.0-4
<brandon420> 2.3.0~0beta1
<blitzer32> how do you get the beta maybe that will fix it
<brandon420> http://www.glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=From%20BZR&lang=en
<brandon420> i would uninstall yours first
<brandon420> then do that.
<brandon420> pm me, and i can walk you through it if ya need it
<blitzer32> thanks i've got it from here
<Bop> anyone knows where vncserver logs failed login attempts ?
<Blue1> Bop: good question
<brandon420> maybe in the ~/vnc4server/ folder?
<brandon420> errr
<Datz> is ubuntu going to be doing point releases now? eg 10.04.2
<Bop> brandon420, nope
<maco> Datz: long term support releases get them every 6 months starting 3 months after release
<blitzer32> i dont think so Datz what would make you think that
<maco> blitzer32: the fact that the 10.04.2 freeze is currently in effect?
<Datz> well, 10.04.1 was apparently  the first point release
<holmser> I need some help here. Just set up my server with spam assasin, and I want to test it.  Anyone know of any sites where I could post my email address that would guarantee spam?
<Datz> I was wondering if this is a new strategy
<ericthehax> I just gotta say it, I'm stumped. Is there a file I could edit to change default compiling options? Y'know, so I don't have to specify everything every time? Such as in Gentoo there's /etc/make.conf
<blitzer32> really i missed that i just went to 10.10 and forgot about the rest
<maco> Datz: 8.04 also had point releases
<Datz> maco: ah. ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> holmser: http://www.financial-freedom-informant.com/free-spam-guard.html
<blitzer32> do you know why there are point releases?
<maco> blitzer32: so you dont have to spend eternity downloading patches
<chris_osx> no why?
<blitzer32> okay
<blitzer32> sudo apt-get update
<blitzer32> sorry wrong window im leaving thanks for the help
<ragas> patch : command not found; its a new vps.  do i have to install it?  ive done apt-get update
<brandon420> got a easy question, where is the conky config at!?
<brandon420> save me some googling
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: ~/.conkyrc
<brandon420> ty again good sir
<blitzer32> brandon420 updating to the beta fixed the issue thanks i thought i was on the beta
<brandon420> haha
<brandon420> the regular version never works right for me either
<blitzer32> thats stupid the beta is more stable than the stable version
<brandon420> lfmao
<brandon420> yeah
<smad> what is polish kanal ubuntu ?
<rww> smad: #ubuntu-pl
<blitzer32> alright going to sleep got my 7 gb back and cairo/glx-dock fixed i can sleep happy
<kbrosnan> !pl | smad
<ubottu> smad: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<smad> ok thx ;)
<brandon420> nn blitzer32
<zenithdk_-> when trying to compile rawstudio I get an error about not being able to find glib.h, but I already installed libglib2.0-dev, and I did apt-get build-dep rawstudio - it seems like a lot of include directories are missing to the gcc command, what should I do?
<zenithdk_-> rs-debug.h:23: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<I-Am-A-Penguin> HELP!!
<zenithdk_-> with what?
<I-Am-A-Penguin> I am using ubuntu in virtualbox and compiz dosent work
<zenithdk_-> okay
<I-Am-A-Penguin> I enabled 3d Acceleration but Ubuntu cant enable desktop effects
<zenithdk_-> did you install support for 3D in virtualbox?
<ZykoticK9> I-Am-A-Penguin, did you install the Virtual Guest Additions inside your vm?
<brandon420> ummmmm.... hate to as again, but where the heck is the conky config?
<I-Am-A-Penguin> yes
<brandon420> i looked in the home folder, and didnt see it.
<yondering> brandon420, ~/.conkyrc
<yondering> brandon420, ~ is your /home/username directory, if you didn't know.   .conkyrc (note the period at the beginning) is a hidden file.  If it's not there, it needs to be created.
<I-Am-A-Penguin> zenithdk_-:What do you mean
<jgcampbell300> can someone help me use firestarter to white list some of the computers on my lan
<zenithdk_-> I meant the Guest Additions as the other person wrote
<zenithdk_-> 3D is not supported out of the box if I remember correctly
<I-Am-A-Penguin> I installed the guest additions, and I DID enable 3D
<yondering> That is correct.  TBH though, I've never tried using compiz or any other composite wm in a vm.  not sure it's possible.
<ActionParsnip> !away > windgone
<ubottu> windgone, please see my private message
<I-Am-A-Penguin> It did work when I installed karmic, but now I'm using maverick and it dosent work
<sagaci> What doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> I-Am-A-Penguin: which version vbox are you using?
<technokid> hi
<ActionParsnip> Hi technokid
<arundracula> Hi Urgent Help needed!!!. While I was upgrading.. at Applying changes.. My system gone OFF due to power failure
<I-Am-A-Penguin> 3.2.12
<arundracula> I cannot go into ubuntu. It stucks at somewhere.. Ples help
<sagaci> Any errors?
<zenithdk_-> arundracula: can you get a shell?
<arundracula> How to get the shell?
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: boot to root recovery and run: apt-get -f install
<rkodr> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help. I have a pavilion dv2000 series laptop with broadcom wifi (4312) and have gotten the additional drivers for it from the livecd (restricted) for it and it still does not recognize
<arundracula> On the recovery mode.. at somewhere it stucks... and I cannot type there
<ActionParsnip> I-Am-A-Penguin: try the closed source one. There is a repo method o
<ActionParsnip> O
<ActionParsnip> On the vbox site
<arundracula> So what to do
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ActionParsnip:I'm not sure if Im using the closed source one
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: hold shift at boot, select recovery, select root
<arundracula> OK
<arundracula> then apt-get -f install?
<HeilNewDawn> it
 * HeilNewDawn it
<ActionParsnip> I-Am-A-Penguin: dpkg -l | grep virt | grep box
<ActionParsnip> Arun
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: thats what i said..
<arundracula> I'll try and if fails at somewhere..
<HeilNewDawn> hello ActionParsnip how do i get my ipod touch 3g working on ubuntu?
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ActionParsnip:Nothing happened
<arundracula> I'll retur here.
<arundracula> ok. Im going to check that
<ActionParsnip> HeilNewDawn: no idea. I don't buy garbage from Apple
<HeilNewDawn> anyone can help to get ipod touch working on ubuntu as they say it's supported?
<HeilNewDawn> 卐
<HeilNewDawn> Heil
<ActionParsnip> I-Am-A-Penguin: ok just search software centre. If you see 'ose' its the open one
<maco> HeilNewDawn: stop now
<sagaci> Plug it in
<rkodr> Is there a possible conflict from me having both b43-fwcutter and bcmwl_kernel_source active?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<I-Am-A-Penguin> dpkg -l | grep virt | grep box didnt work
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: want to install xfce4.8 , would it ok if i do that ?
<HeilNewDawn> does anyone know how to get ipod touch 3g working on ubuntu?
<Bop> does anyone users vncserver here ?
<ActionParsnip> HeilNewDawn: if you had a more accessible device rather than one needing specific software to run you'd have an easier life
<I-Am-A-Penguin> No, i am using it on Windows
<HeilNewDawn>  i know but i got that so what you advise ?
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: omgubuntu have a review of it as well as a ppa
<sagaci> Does it come up in rhythmbox or banshee
<ActionParsnip> HeilNewDawn: ubottu gave some info
<I-Am-A-Penguin> I installed Virtualbox on XP
<HeilNewDawn> where is ubottu ?
<sagaci> Vbox 4!
<HeilNewDawn> ubottu! ipod touch
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arundracula> Hello, that command not working
<kaushal> Hi
<ActionParsnip> I-Am-A-Penguin: you said. Did you find the app in software centre like i suggested??
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-February/239556.html ?
<HeilNewDawn> hey hello :)
<sagaci> Hi
<arundracula> I cannot go into console
<nmvictor> #ubuntu-meeting
<arundracula> because,, on booting it stucks at Begin: Running scripts.init-bottom... doonw
<I-Am-A-Penguin> I found it, but no help
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: can you give us some details or do you expect us to guess
<arundracula> I pressed shift and then entered into the recovery console
<sagaci> Good work
<arundracula> But I am not getting the console.. It got paused at
<ActionParsnip> I-Am-A-Penguin: ok try:dpkg -l | grep -i virt
<leyvis> hello, my flash plugin of my firefox crashed when I try to put a video on full screen
<arundracula> Is there any other way or I want to install Ubuntu again?
<sagaci> Reinstall
<sagaci> Back up ur data
<arundracula> How to backup if I am not getting even console
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: you ca
<ActionParsnip> Ca
<sagaci> Live cd
<arundracula> Yes..
<smackbox> does anyone know how to exit fullscreen mode in putty?
<arundracula> OK.
<arundracula> One more question.. where is the firefox bookmarks folder reside?
<ActionParsnip> Can boot to livecd, chroot to the installed os and maybe run the same command
<arundracula> ok.. I'll try
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: ~/.mozilla/firefox someplace
<arundracula> ok
<rkodr> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help. I have a pavilion dv2000 series laptop with broadcom wifi (4312) and have gotten the additional drivers for it from the livecd (restricted) for it and it still does not show as picking up anything.
<jetpack> Does anyone know anything about Gnomenu?  I changed a couple configuration settings, it had to restart, and now I can't see it at all, and neither can I add another one.  How could I re-set the settings?
<arundracula> thank you
<hakermania> Hey, anybody willing to help with MIME types?
<gunndawg> not familiar with MIME types
<gunndawg> sorry :(
<smackbox> is anyone using putty?
<ActionParsnip> arundracula: if the command is no good, reinstall and restore user data from backup
<smackbox> i'm stuck in fullscreen mode.
<ActionParsnip> Smackbox: i do
<hakermania> gunndawg: No, problem. I have make a new mime type and a new icon for this mime type, but I cannot associate it with a specific application, and xdg-mime default desktop_file mime_type doesn't work at all.
 * Voa anyone had sucess using ipod touch 3g on ubuntu ?
<smackbox> actionparsnip: any idea how to exit fullscreen?
<gunndawg> I dont even know what a mime is
<gunndawg> lol
<I-Am-A-Penguin> it came up with this
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ii  erlang-base                          1:13.b.3-dfsg-2ubuntu3                          Erlang/OTP virtual machine and base applications
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ii  gvfs                                 1.6.4-0ubuntu1                                  userspace virtual filesystem - server
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ii  gvfs-backends                        1.6.4-0ubuntu1                                  userspace virtual filesystem - backends
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ii  gvfs-fuse                            1.6.4-0ubuntu1                                  userspace virtual filesystem - fuse server
<FloodBot3> I-Am-A-Penguin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<I-Am-A-Penguin> ii  libgnomevfs2-0                       1:2.24.3-1ubuntu1                               GNOME Virtual File System (runtime libraries)
<gunndawg> I-Am-A-Penguin, use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Smackbox: I've never used fullscreen in putty as i have about 5 instances of it open at a time
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, what for ?
<antanas> HI
<antanas> hi
<smackbox> actionparsnip: i just figured it out, i had to alt-tab to the desktop then right click on the status bar.
<skilz> hey guys, how can I share my internet from eth0 over wifi?
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: its how the OS knows what to do with files when users open them with doubleclick and such
<smackbox> actionparsnip: i really didn't want to kill the process just to get back to the desktop lol
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, putty ? what? pretty sure putty isnt a file type handler
<I-Am-A-Penguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562955/
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: we use unix and redhat based esx at work = lots of putty
<skilz> I have pc1 sharing internet 'ppp0' via 'eth0' to pc2 and I want to share the internet from 'eth0' on pc2 over wifi to my phone and macbook
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, hmm alright, I though putty was a form of connecting to a computer or server
<kaushal> Checking in again for the query ?
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: putty is a terminal client for ssh, telnet and such
<windparadise> helllo, which script do we run or how do we run application which will start as soon as ubuntu start running
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, right, so what does that have to do with it telling you how to handle icons when you double click on them? i am confused, lol
<RishavT> windparadise: you want to add a command to autostart?
<windparadise> yes
<ActionParsnip> windparadise: before the login screen or when the user has logged in?
<windparadise> before a user has logged in
<extra11> whens the next ubuntu scheduled to come out?
<m4rtin> hi, does anyone know if gparted can resize an encrypted (luks) partition?
<m4rtin> extra11: April
<rww> extra11: April
<ActionParsnip> !boot | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hakermania> I have make a new mime type and a new icon for this mime type, but I cannot associate it with a specific application, and xdg-mime default desktop_file mime_type doesn't work at all.
<ActionParsnip> Gun
<m4rtin> hmmm, answered my own q, seems not: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<windparadise> ubottu: wat about after the user logged in?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> !startup | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<windparadise> ok
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: i explained to you what mimetypes as you said you weren't familiar. I may have mistargetted you in the putty forray as i'm very tired
<yourwhiteshadow> anyone happen to know the source server console command to get the server to shut down?
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, ah ok, yeah that makes more sense, lol I was  like "ummm that doesnt sound like putty" lol
<gunndawg> I <3 Python, just finished up my first GUI app. Its an Apt- Front-End Panel :)
<RishavT> yourwhiteshadow: "sudo shutdown -P now"? that should shutdown the server (after ssh-ing into it)
<jetpack> Does anyone know anything about Gnomenu?  I changed a couple configuration settings, it had to restart, and now I can't see it at all, and neither can I add another one.  How could I re-set the settings?
<ActionParsnip> yourwhiteshadow: do you mean shutdown the system at commandline?
<yourwhiteshadow> RishavT: well, every command i throw at it doesn't go through linux cmd line, its the source server console
<ActionParsnip> Jetpack: try: cd; la   if nothing looks obvious ru
<RishavT> yourwhiteshadow: ohk missed that :P
<ActionParsnip> Run: cd ~/.co
<ActionParsnip> Dang
<ActionParsnip> cd ~/.config; la
<jetpack> just got it, found the config settings manager, thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> Jetpack: those 2 folders are common places, or check in gconf-editor
<jetpack> if you're curious, I just ran 'python /usr/lib/gnomenu/GnoMenu-Settings.py '
<ActionParsnip> Jetpack: i've moved on from gnome :-)
<jetpack> I've just barely moved on from Windows. :P
<hakermania> !mime | windparadise
<ActionParsnip> Hehe
<ActionParsnip> Swing and a miss
<hakermania> Hey guys.....Anybody played with mime-types before?
<windparadise> hakermania: what is te mime for ?
<skilz> hey guys, how can I share my internet from eth0 over wifi?
<skilz> I have pc1 sharing internet 'ppp0' via 'eth0' to pc2 and I want to share the internet from 'eth0' on pc2 over wifi to my phone and macbook
<hakermania> windparadise: For an application I am developing. The last step is to associate the mime-type with the application. All other things have been done
<ActionParsnip> hakermania: you can set default apps by rightclicking then selecting 'other app' if you tell the OS to it ca
<ActionParsnip> Can remember your wishes
<hakermania> ActionParsnip: I am developing an app for including it to the Ubuntu. By installing the DEB file, user should be ready to run the files and open by default with my app.
<c0ldfront> !panel coldfront
<hakermania> ActionParsnip: So, there should not be user action. These new mime-types should be opened by default with my app.
<fromwubi2partiti> Is anyone there?
<ActionParsnip> hakermania: why not remaster the ubuntu iso so the app is installed on any machine you setup with it
<fromwubi2partiti> Hello, I just reinstalled Ubuntu on a new partition and I'm trying to replace its root.disk with wubi root.disk I had before. How can I do this?
<hakermania> ActionParsnip: I wasn't probably understood. I am developing an app. It is currently reviewed by the MOTUS, in order to be included to ubuntu. This app has some project files. These files have to be opened with my application by default, once my application's deb file is installed. Imagine that you're downloading a DEB file from Ubuntu Software Center e.g. audacity, it does have .aup project files, that open by default with Audacity. I wan
<hakermania> I have created the new mime type, I've added an icon for this mime-type, and all work, except the association application-mime type, i mean, to open this mime-type with my application.
<ActionParsnip> hakermania: there is a textfile in the user folder to set associations per user so the file may be in /usr/skel
<ActionParsnip> Or is it /etc/skel
<phonex01> guys i need help
<phonex01> how to install tor proxy in ubuntu ?
<phonex01> ubuntu 10.10
<rww> ubottu: tor | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<acryline> hello
<acryline> is there anybody ?
<phonex01> thank you
<ejv> yes, there's over 1000 users in here acryline
<phonex01> thank you
<acryline> I have a probleme I can't configure user language on my Ubuntu system
<hakermania> ActionParsnip: I don't get you. What /etc/skel stands for? it's an empty directory, only containing a file, example.desktop
<acryline> can I have help but I'm not a good english speacker :)
<ActionParsnip> !tor-sasl > actionparsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<ejv> I have written a bunch of rules in crontab -e then did a `service restart cron` but the rules aren't being run at the specified times, what could be wrong?
<JediMaster> Hello
<zick> hi i have problem whit samba
<zick> i try to connect from linux to windows but i get this errot : Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<zick> someone have any idea?
<greppy> ejv: use http://paste.ubuntu.com and put your crontab in there so we can see what you are trying to do?
<phonex01> i'm trying to install tor and i have this error "  Got a single header line over 360 chars "
<skilz> I have pc1 sharing internet 'ppp0' via 'eth0' to pc2 and I want to share the internet from 'eth0' on pc2 over wifi to my phone and macbook
<greppy> !ics | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ejv> greppy: http://dpaste.com/387555/
<zick> someone have any idea for my problem whit samba: Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<phonex01> what is this error ? W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Got a single header line over 360 chars
<ejv> everybody familiar with cron: http://dpaste.com/387555/ why isn't this running...
<ejv> thanks in advance ;)
<skilz> thats no help
<ryan-c> ejv: is that the system crontab or a user crontab?
<ejv> so you're saying that it's written correctly?
<ejv> i did crontab -e as root
<ejv> and started writing
<ryan-c> okay
<ejv> if i do crontab -l it lists it just as i had written it
<ryan-c> just use one line
<ejv> i should have logs from several days, i wrote it days ago, just realized nothing is running...
<ryan-c> 21 3 * * 1,3,5,6 rsync -av /var /mnt/backup/ > /root/logs/var-$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%a_%T).log
<greppy> ejv: also, you don't have to restart cron if you edit a crontab, it should pick it up automatically.
<acryline> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<acryline> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<acryline>     LANGUAGE = (unset),
<acryline>     LC_ALL = (unset),
<acryline>     LANG = "fr_FR.utf8"
<FloodBot3> acryline: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acryline>     are supported and installed on your system.
<ejv> greppy: i used service cron restart
<ejv> it's almost 3:40 am right now
<greppy> ejv: you don't have to do that after editing a crontab.
<ejv> i'll adjust the rules, make it run at 3:40am and restart it, then watch
<phonex01> help plz
<phonex01>  i'm trying to install tor-proxy and i have this error ? W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Got a single header line over 360 chars
<jimlovell777> I have a directory full of folders, each of which contains an iteration of a development web site I've been working on. Is there an automated way to create a diff/git/? version of each file with the same name assembled by modified date?
<ejv> greppy: yea i didn't think so
<barillotto> help for stampante, lexmark x2500
<ejv> if my rules are syntactically correct, why aren't logs being generated...
<greppy> ejv: you may need to give the full path to date
<ejv> greppy: if i run the command manually, it works
<greppy> ejv: I say again, you may have to give the full path to date.  the environment in cron is not the same as in your interactive shell.
<zick> someone for me: errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFU using samba
<Pauly> Hello
<ejv> greppy: could you give an example of the full path to date
<Pauly> Hello
<ejv> greppy: oh you mean like /usr/bin ?
<greppy> ejv: yes.
<ejv> greppy: /usr/bin/date i imagine
<ejv> greppy: gotcha, it's nearly 4am forgive me :)
<greppy> 'which date' will give you the full path.
<ejv> /bin/date
<ejv> ;)
<greppy> ejv: you may also need to do that for rsync
<greppy> (I just woke up, meh)
<Pauly> Hello, would anybody know how I can replace my root.disk from a new ubuntu partition install with my previous wubi root.disk?
<zick> my problem: errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<ejv> greppy: testing :)
<jimlovell777> I have a directory full of folders, each of which contains an iteration of a development web site I've been working on. Is there an automated way to create a diff/git/? version of each file with the same name assembled by modified date?
<ejv> greppy: i just got this idea where i could call a .sh and in the .sh i could have the rsync rules instead, to avoid this nonsense :)
<greppy> ejv: you would still need to either specify a full path to the executables or set the PATH env variable.
<zick> my problem: errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<Pauly> Does anybody know how to replace a new installed partitioned ubuntu root.disk with an older wubi root.disk within the new ubuntu?
<Pauly> Do you know ejv?
<TurboEgg> watch this hilarious moron http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAN4EfIPpkQ
<ejv> greppy: still nothing :(
<Pauly> greppy do you know?
<ejv> pauly don't go around asking everybody if they know something, if someone does they will speak up!
<Pauly> sorry ejv
<jenia> hello, I have Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) on the lenovo notebook, Ubuntu 10.04. Gnome loads, fine. I just can't start 3d acceleration. People suggested to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but it's missing, is it possible? I did locate xorg.conf, it can't find it anywhere except for a folder, called: /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<m4rtin> Pauly: I'm not an expert on Wubi, but you probably can't do the replace from inside the running OS, it will be mounted already
<greppy> ejv: take a look in /var/log/auth.log, did it show that it went to do anything?
<IchGuckLive> hi all if i am in Group admin i do not need "su" is this korrekt?
<Pauly> Can I replace it through running the Ubuntu demo on the CD?
<zick> my problem: errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<ejv> greppy: lots of CRON[14979]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<ejv> greppy: and then immediately after a session closed statement
<techlobyte1> KDE hurt my feelings
<zick> errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<zick> errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<greppy> !patience | zick
<ubottu> zick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ivis> I need help with VPN, how can i get it work? I configure vpn with settings and vpn wont work
<techlobyte1> Ivis: same here
<acryline> hello I have a probleme with local language, when I use commande reconfigure I have this result
<Pauly> If I can replace it with the previous wubi root.disk I'm gonna have to reinstall my whole git and ruby on rails setup :(
<acryline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562966/
<Pauly> *can't
<Ivis> techhelper1,  oh it is so difficult to get it work ?
<hakermania> Anybody else willing to help me with a mime-type problem?
<Ivis> i was thinking that i am completley noob
<Ivis> but i see this is global
<Ivis> :D
<djjonex> hello
<acryline> This problem come after my last update
<ejv> Ivis: to actually get real help, you should in great detail, describe what you did, what guide you used, what documentation you've read, and most importantly what error messages you are receiving.
<acryline> on Ubuntu
<techlobyte1> Ivis: in general it's better to use ssh
<Ivis> hmm no guide just straight to configure vpn and put information in and save
<nicko> anyone using webservices in here ?
<nicko> hi everybody
<acryline> I can't change language
<djjonex> i need to configure my postfix to use with php mail function
<nicko> got a question on webservice deployement
<greppy> Pauly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20migrate%20to%20a%20real%20partition,%20and/or%20get%20rid%20of%20Windows%20entirely?
<djjonex> whats up nicko
<nicko> if someone could help I would enjoy
<nicko> hi djjonex
<greppy> !ask | nicko
<ubottu> nicko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djjonex> ill try nicko
<minimec> acryline: How would you reconfigure your locales? command? I would start by reconfiguring the locale package itself. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<acryline> ok I try mimimec :)
<nicko> actually I got two webservices, one writen in java the other in php and I would like to call the WS in PHP using the one I wrote in java
<djjonex> wao
<djjonex> i never work ith java and php 2gether
<nicko> but I got errors when generating the wsdl from the JAVA webservice
<djjonex> i do everythign in php
<nicko> I come back later
<nicko> thankx anyway
<acryline> But I had do that ! and I had http://paste.ubuntu.com/562966/
<djjonex> make sure ur java serve ris up
<acryline> :)
<djjonex> how i configure postfix to use mail function in php
<Pauly> I already uninstalled the old wubi though but saved the root.disk file. Do I have to reinstall wubi on windows again before I migrate it to the newly partitioned ubuntu?
<techlobyte1> keep you wubi from going out the window
<greppy> Pauly: I don't know.  All I did was go to the wubi page and scroll down to something that looked like it would answer your question.
<minimec> acryline: Ok. It looks that your french language packages are not installed completely. Could you nce open the 'UN-Flag' in the <system <administration menu? 'Language support' You might have to complete some downloads
<nit-wit> Pauly, how big is that root disc
<sudo_zoel> helo.. doen anybody can help me?
<sudo_zoel> i have a problem witth my ubuntu
<ejv> !ask | sudo_zoel
<ubottu> sudo_zoel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sudo_zoel> window border is disappear in any application. so i cann't find where is minimize, maximize & close button. somebody help me please, i use ubuntu 10.10
<Firartix> yohey
<RishavT> sudo_zoel: always gone? or just sometimes?
<noonian> sudo_zoel, i believe if you hold alt you can grab the window anywhere with the mouse
<suprengr> sudo_zoel: download Compiz Fusion Icon - use it to restart window manager
<sudo_zoel> always gone. alt+tab does not work
<RishavT> sudo_zoel: if it goes away sometimes, press alt+f2 and type in "compiz --replace" and see if it comes back.
<Schmoove>  /join #lug-bremen
<minimec> sudo_zoel: I guess you use compiz and got the wrong windows decoration. If you have 'ccsm', go to windows ddecoration and change the 'command' to '/usr/bin/compiz-decorator'
<sudo_zoel> superengr: i already have compiz
<suprengr> sudo_zoel: yup - fusion icon is separate - and does what you want done :)
<sudo_zoel> minimec: yes, i use compiz, can you explain more detail how to..
<suprengr> [I had the same problem & took the advice on this channel I just offered... works every time for me]
<minimec> sudo_zoel: Do you have 'ccsm' installed? 'CompizConfigSettingsManager'
<sudo_zoel> minimec: i think, i have it
<onceltuca> hi, im having problem starting x, when i try to start i get this message: “The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator.” somebody here who has seen this before and thinks he/she can help me?
<cgtaurino> LOAD -e GlobalFind.mrc
<minimec> sudo_zoel: So open it and go to 'window decoration'. There you find a line with 'command'. Change what's written there to '/usr/bin/compiz-decorator'
<sudo_zoel> minimec: i try..
<prince> hi
<researcher1> why Im unable to install Ubuntu after Windows?
<rigved> researcher1: are you able to load the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<researcher1> yes
<researcher1> rigved: yes
<rigved> researcher1: then, what happens if you try to click on install after loading the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<firian> does the new version of ubuntu support ati graphics cards?
<minimec> firian: Wich one do you use?
<firian> 200m express
<Schmoove> test
<firian> minimec: 200m express
<minimec> firian: Just a moment... ;)
<Tm_T> firian: it's supported as far as I can tell
<firian> Tm_T: ok thanks
<Firartix> is there some command i can use to suspend/restart/etc ?
<Firartix> i changed WM and this one lacks of such features in the default menus
<minimec> firian: Ok. Your card is R400 series card. It is supported quiet well with the OpenSource Driver in 10.10 Maverick. Support will even be better in 11.04. See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xpress_200
<firian> minimec: ok thanks alot.
<RicoSwave> Hello
<lio_013> in what package can i find the header files to prevent thsi error "11/extensions/shape.h: No such file or directory"
<lio_013> X11/extensions/shape.h: No such file or directory
<lio_013> i use ubuntu 10.10
<lio_013> libx11-dev installed
<RicoSwave> Where can I find the root.disk file in my newly installed Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> lio_013: libxext-dev apparently, packages.ubuntu.com is great way to search for these (:
<resonate> anyone have experience setting up a wacom cintique in ubuntu?  cause its a pain in the arse...
<onceltuca> some body who knows what it is about?
<resonate> or has done it
<onceltuca> “The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator.”
<Firartix> nubudy knows ? :|
<resonate> hehe
<resonate> not too many graphics nerds using ubuntu eh?
<resonate> ah well... on my own for this one
<tsimpson> resonate: someone in #ubuntu-artwork may know, but it's not a very active channel
<resonate> ahh thanks
<tsimpson> resonate: the mailing list may be better http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<RicoSwave> Where can I find the root.disk file in my newly installed Ubuntu?
<resonate> thanks again
<lonely_heart> ciao
<gajendra> hello
<GThoth> hi
<GThoth> :) post your questions here
<Crovax-31> hi, can we still use the web interface of lanchpad to report bug on ubuntu or we must use  "ubuntu-bug" ? I have a bug with my keyboard on 11.04
<gajendra> hey buddy
<lonely_heart> hello
<juk> hey all
<gajendra> plz tell me  how to access linux mint from win
<resonate> herro
<minimec> resonate: Well... well some time ago you had to change your xorg.conf to use some wacom tablets. But that changed, I guess with the new Xserver and udev.
<RicoSwave> Where can I find my root.disk file in a partitioned Ubuntu?
<resonate> yeah
<minimec> resonate: Have a look at google with 'wacom udev ubuntu' or something
<Crovax-31> (it can't launch any keymap, the visual keyboard have "?" on each key and ctrl+alt+F1 don't works except I use alt+scrennshot+r)
<resonate> I have gone through a few guides but nothing has worked
<resonate> ok
<tsimpson> Crovax-31: you can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<minimec> resonate: Here is a forum thread about the HAL -> udev change in combination with Wacom
<minimec> resonate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467457
<RicoSwave> ------> Where Can I Find My root.disk File in a Newly Partitioned Ubuntu Drive?
<Crovax-31> tsimpson: thanx
<greppy> RicoSwave: A Wubi install?
<sarthor> Hi, Can some one tell me, what language is this, and can i get same howto in English ? http://manajung.blogspot.com/2010/12/coova-124-ubuntu-1010.html
<onceltuca> should it be any problem running a stationary computer without gnome-power-manager?
<RicoSwave> No I uninstalled Wubi, saved a backup of the root.disk file, now I'm running Ubuntu CD with umounted newly partitioned Ubuntu install, I'm trying to look for the new root.disk so I can copy the old wubi root.disk over it
<greppy> RicoSwave: so you are converting from Wubi to a native install?
<ravionrails> i want to distribute network connection from my ubuntu pc to my lan systems, where should i start from , help me
<resonate> thanks minimec, lead me to what looks like an answer
<greppy> !ics | ravionrails
<ubottu> ravionrails: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<minimec> resonate: NO problem ;)
<Ivis> in vpn configuration where it ask "Gateway" i need to provride my gateway ? from ifconfig ?
<firian> minimec: i am running 8.10 can i update straight to 10.10? the autoupdater wants me to do 9.04.
<RicoSwave> I already natively installed a new ubuntu to a new partition. I just want to copy the old wubi root.disk over this new partition root.disk, but I can't find where the root.disk is on it
<nixjr> how would i do an "ls /example > filename" and then an "ls /example2 > filename" with the 2nd being appended to the first?
<ravionrails> thanks greppy for responding and pointing me to this link
<greppy> RicoSwave: there is no root.disk in a new ubuntu install.
<minimec> firian: You cannot update directly to 10.10. I would consider a fresh install, as there were also changes in the filesystem and other changes.
<RicoSwave> really? dam....
<gajendra> hello
<raven> where to insert the username in sudo mount -t smbfs 192.168.x.x/www windows?
<firian> minimec: will it delete all my data?
<gajendra> any one can help me for linux mint
<RicoSwave> so how can I get all my old files back from the old wubi to this new partition?
<greppy> !mint | gajendra
<ubottu> gajendra: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<minimec> firian: If you have a seperate /home partition, just don't touch that partition and your personal data is fine. Otherwise your data is gone!
<raven> where to insert the username in sudo mount -t smbfs 192.168.x.x/www windows?
<fdsaseemslegit> !patience | raven
<ubottu> raven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RicoSwave> dammit, does that mean I'm gonna have to reinstall my git, ruby, and rails setup again?
<firian> Minimec: i know it will probably be time consuming but if i just go through the 9.04 and 9.10 updates will my data be saved?
<rumpe1> raven, e.g. mount -t smbfs //$server/share /local/mount -o rw,username=$USER
<researcher1> My Ubuntu took infinite time to boot,hence I formatted C drive & installed XP.Now trying to install Ubuntu freshly but cant succeed
<raven> rumpe1, tnx
<ravionrails> do i need two wireless cards for internet connection sharing, because i have one wireless card and all my lan systems have also one wireless card
<minimec> firian: Well normally yes, but even then I would backup most important personal data.
<rumpe1> raven, pasted it from commandlinefu.com ... don't know, if it works
<firian> minimec: ok thanks.
<RicoSwave> dammit ubuntu, why is wubi still having this grub glitch. this is horrible
<anygivenname> does anyone know how to configure Privoxy ?
<juk> RicoSwave: calm down
<RicoSwave> my whole dev setup is gone since I can't reinstall my old wubi root.disk to my new ubuntu partition....i'm fucked
<rumpe1> RicoSwave, wubi /is/ horrible...
<fdsaseemslegit> RicoSwave, please stop surcing.
<fdsaseemslegit> Cursing*
<juk> !recovery | RicoSwave
<ubottu> RicoSwave: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<RicoSwave> Nothings broken ubottu, its just I can't transfer my wubi root.disk to a new ubuntu partition
<greppy> RicoSwave: It looks like you might be able to mount it in linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874
<sudo_zoel> minimec: ccsm window decoration already '/usr/bin/compiz-decorator' but my window border still gone
<minimec> juk: That won't fix a wubi install...
<ejv> anygivenname: http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/index.html
<greppy> he's not trying to fix a wubi install, he's trying to get the contents of his root.disk into his new regular ubuntu install.
<minimec> sudo_zoel: Hmm... And you still got no window decorations at all?
<anygivenname> ejv: I read the manual but could not help myself
<RicoSwave> exactly greppy, can't seem to find anything on how to do taht
<RicoSwave> *that
<rumpe1> RicoSwave, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007816
<juk> minimec: i wouldn't know
<greppy> RicoSwave: save your root.disk to your new home directory, and look at the link I sent you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037874
<ejv> anygivenname: then i suggest instead of asking very ambiguous and vague questions, to instead provide detailed errors and information regarding your configuration problems.
<sudo_zoel> yes window border is still gone. i'm using 'mutter' right now to show window border
<minimec> juk: I cannot imagine the recovery system messing around on a win ntfs- partition...
<anygivenname> ejv: I installed Privoxy & have not done anything yet with the configuration...I have only read the manual & did not know what to do...so I am seeking help here
<juk> minimec: lack of imagination
<minimec> sudo_zoel: OK! Mutter is another story. Are you on 11.04 alpha? Then you might want to /join #ubuntu+1
<sarthor> Hi, Can some one tell me, what language is this, and can i get same howto in English ? http://manajung.blogspot.com/2010/12/coova-124-ubuntu-1010.html
<RicoSwave> How can I see which partition each OS is installed on?
<minimec> juk: No. Just years of experience... ;)
<redworlf206> #china
<MagicJ> I have picked up a not bad laptop in a pawn shop - the only issue appears to be that the wifo does not work - can I use pretty much any ISB wifi adapter
<juk> minimec: ah
<sudo_zoel> minimec: using mutter, ccsm doesnt work.
<RishavT> sarthor: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://manajung.blogspot.com/2010/12/coova-124-ubuntu-1010.html
<juk> sarthor: #linguistics ?
<ejv> so you haven't touched the configuration file which is very detailed, therefore you're having problems configuring it.... seems kind of circular doesn't it ;)
<sarthor> RishavT, this page is banned here, can please save as a pdf and upload to net.
<sarthor> RishavT, i will be really thankfull to you.
<RishavT> sarthor: oh okay. sure, I'll do that.
<Crovax-31> tsimpson: I reported my bug, thanx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/713554
<minimec> sudo_zoel: That's it. Mutter isn't compiz.
<sarthor> if i open that link. so i will see this page, http://84.235.122.56/blocked.html?basictype=block&epochseconds=1296897662&requestedurl=http://translate.google.com/translate%3Fjs%3Dn%26prev%3D_t%26hl%3Den%26ie%3DUTF-8%26layout%3D2%26eotf%3D1%26sl%3Dauto%26tl%3Den%26u%3Dhttp://manajung.blogspot.com/2010/12/coova-124-ubuntu-1010.html&categorylist=149&categorydescriptionlist=Pornography&useripaddress=188.50.67.91&username=&actiontaken=block&actionreason=
<sarthor> by-category&actionreasondata=149&reputationdesc=&replayhash=0LfhyB7TCDko5pKN7kD5Xg%3D%3D
<sarthor> thanks RishavT
<anygivenname> ejv: I do not know what to do in the configuration file....I was hoping to find someone who has done it before or is aware of how to do it
<ejv> anygivenname: how about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<suprengr> sudo_zoel: do you know how to use Ubuntu Sotware Centre?  If so, why not try my earlier advice?
<sudo_zoel> minimec: so, what shuold i do to make ccsm work?
<dagomar> ubuntu
<dagomar> hola
<sudo_zoel> superengr: i'm sorry, can you repeat it?
<anygivenname> ejv: seems good link
<ejv> the power of google
<minimec> sudo_zoel: With mutter you cannot. Mutter is an seperate compositing window manager tool. It will be the base of the Gnome 3.0 desktop, while Ubuntu will stay with a compiz/Unity combination.
<suprengr> sudo_zoel: download Compiz Fusion Icon - use it to restart window manager
<ejv> more people here should use it
<RicoSwave> grebby don't I have to edit that script based on where I placed my root.disk file on the windows partition?
<greppy> RicoSwave: yes.
<greppy> RicoSwave: I was just linking it as a way of showing how you could mount it once you are in ubuntu to get to your files.
<dagomar> hola
<sudo_zoel> superengr: i already install comfiz icon, and then?
<rafaa> Hi, I have a Bash script which updates a text file. When I run it by hand it works, but if it's executed by cron it doesn't work
<rafaa> can anybody help me? [BASH] [CRON]
<suprengr> sudo_zoel: is it showing in your panel yet? If not fire it up from menu & then...right click on the icon and select "Restart Window Manager".
<greppy> !paste | rafaa post your bash script so we can see it.
<ubottu> rafaa post your bash script so we can see it.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ejv> hmm sounds similar to my issue
<sudo_zoel> everyone, how to save this chat log to file??
<RicoSwave> arrghh forget it, i'm just gonna reinstall wubi and copy the old wubi root.disk file over it
<ejv> greppy: i solved my issue by calling /bin/sh/ <script> then having the rsync operation in the .sh :)
<rafaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562990/    greppy
<tsimpson> sudo_zoel: you don't have to: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/05/%23ubuntu.html
<MagicJ> I removed, using apt-get remove, the FastUserSwitcherApplet because it was confusing my staff.  Now when I log in I get the message that there is a problem loading it.  What do I need to do to stop the attempted load?
<rafaa> ubottu also, if you are not a bot ^^
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greppy> rafaa: specify the full path to iwconfig, grep, cut and cat, or specify a PATH environment variable that includes the paths to those programs.
<aagon> helloo
<RicoSwave> thanks greppy but i'm gonna just go back to wubi and replace the root.disk until ubuntu figures out a more elegant fix to this
<rafaa> greppy, why am I supposed to do like this? These are standard executables. Doesn't cron set the defaut $PATH?
<yangyitao> hi
<greppy> rafaa: no.
<q_a_z_steve> does anyone know whether mailman inherently has issues with underscores in an address when sending? Maybe multiple underscores???
<minimec> sudo_zoel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562992/
<rafaa> greppy, but if I set PATH in the script, then cron will use it, right?
<greppy> rafaa: the script will use it, cron won't care :)
<rafaa> greppy ok :D
<rafaa> greppy, do you know how can I plot the results with gnuplot?
<greppy> rafaa: nope
<rafaa> ok :D thx anyway
<n3rV3> rafaa, what do you want to plot?
<rafaa> n3rv3 it's a text file
<rafaa> each line contains a number in [0:99]
<rafaa> it's the wifi signal measure during day, n3rv3
<rafaa> if I do something like gnuplot> plot "wifi.dat" I don't get the right plot
<greppy> rafaa: to plot it, wouldn't you also need a timestamp?
<rafaa> greppy, I don't know gnuplot :D I think that if you have a single column you should interpret it like a historical series
<greppy> rafaa: I don't know gnuplot either, so good luck :)
<rafaa> (I don't know how you call it, in Italy we say "serie storica"
<rafaa> greppy ok :D
<n3rV3> does this work ? > gnuplot plot "wifi.dat" using 1
<schnuffle1> rafaa: what about using rrdtool?
<gunndawg> Where does RecordMyDesktop install to? I cant find it under applications, admin, or pref
<juk> gunndawg: just run in terminal
<rafaa> n3rv3 I'm trying . schnuffle1 let me documenting :D
<juk> gunndawg: there is gui version also
<juk> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<gunndawg> juk, thx
<rafaa> n3rv3 thx it works :D now I'm looking for drawing line between points
<juk> gunndawg: you are wellcome :)
<n3rV3> rafaa glad it worked :)
<rafaa> schnuffle1 rrdtool seems a fantastic tool! I'm looking at its doc
<rafaa> n3rv3 thx for your help :D
<n3rV3> rafaa, no problem
<schnuffle1> rafaa: it's the perfect tool for the visualization of performance data, used by nagios grapher munin ....
<sudo_zoel> minimec: where you can find that address?
<rafaa> schnuffle1, I'd have never found it, thx a lot!!! can you please tell me how to plot this simple matter?
<sudo_zoel> guys, i'm using xchat, but it's no sound at all in every chat window. how to enabled sound in xchat
<ToddRedworlf> hi
<schnuffle1> rafaa: show me your data. apparently you have a time-value pair?
<n3rV3> rafaa, gnuplot> plot "./anyplot" using 1 with linespoints
<n3rV3> change anyplot to your filena,e
<n3rV3> *name
<rafaa> n3rv3 thx, I'm saving it
<rafaa> schnuffle1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562995/  here it is
<minimec> sudo_zoel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562992/
<minimec> sudo_zoel: That adress?
<schnuffle1> rafaa: :) so you have a cron job running, writing a value to your file? wouldn't it be better to store the time as well? Using rrdtool you would fill a rrd database instead of writing to a file
<onceltuca> think i have spotted my problem now.. I can only start x as root. is there any simple solution to this? i.e i want to be able to start as any user.
<legion_> ?
<rafaa> schnuffle1, of course, I can do it :D but how??? is it simple enough? with cron and gnuplot I accomplish it soon.. I don't know rrdtool, can you link me the right (simple) documentation for writing to database and plotting it?
<Firartix> Hey guyz! Is there some text command i can use to do stuff like the Suspend or Restart commands?
<schnuffle1> rafaa: have a look at http://www.mrtg.org/rrdtool/tut/rrdtutorial.en.html
<erUSUL> Firartix: to suspend to ram a laptop ?
<Firartix> yea
<Firartix> i changed WM
<Firartix> and the new one don't have those features in menus
<Firartix> so i was wonderring if i can still use them through command line
<minimec> onceltuca: YOu should be able to start the xserver as normal user, but not the gdm (gnome-display-manager)
<Firartix> no clue about it :( ?
<erUSUL> Firartix: echo "mem" > sudo tee /sys/power/state
<erUSUL> !find s2ram
<ubottu> File s2ram found in linux-doc, linux-ec2-doc, uswsusp
<Hoxily> :)
<Firartix> erUSUL: but if i run that from a normal user, will it work?
<Firartix> sudo blocks and ask for the root pass right :| ?
<erUSUL> Firartix: yes
<Firartix> eew
<onceltuca> minimec: ok, because now the startup hangs when the ubuntu logo is visible
<erUSUL> Firartix: what are you trying to do ?
<Firartix> erUSUL: which yes :P ?
<Firartix> well i wanted to add some command to suspend in my WM's custom menu thingy
<erUSUL> Firartix: it needs sudo and sudo will ask for password ( it can be configured not to )
<nemetos> why is the lan connection called "auto eth0"? as in automatic connection, ethernet.. slot 0?
<onceltuca> minimec: but when i start in recovery mode and drop to root prompt i can run startx to start x as root
<Firartix> erUSUL: just modifying the permissions on /sys/power/state would be ok?
<erUSUL> nemetos: eth0 is the name of the interface of the first ethernet card
<minimec> onceltuca: That is strange...
<erUSUL> Firartix: sys is a virtual fs the change even if possible ( i dunno ) wont stick
<Firartix> ow
<erUSUL> Firartix: yu should use gnome-power-daemon or something similar
<Firartix> hmm
<onceltuca> minimec: i recenly ininstalled gnome-power-manager since it said the it was bad configured. I thought it was not needed since im not on a laptop
<minimec> onceltuca: Just as a test. start in recovery, do 'su youraccount' in the root-terminal to startx as user youraccount ;)
<schnuffle1> rafaa: your cron job would do something like rrdtool update test.rrd $(date -u +%s):<your actual value>
<Firartix> erUSUL: i got gnome-power-manager but no daemon
<onceltuca> minimec: that what im doing now.. doesnt work..
<onceltuca> minimec: screen is black
<erUSUL> Firartix: something that lets the user loged in the main machine display to suspend and/or power off the machine
<minimec> onceltuca: Hmmm... That's really strange. Don't know what to say...
<rafaa> schnuffle1, thx :D I'm looking throught the tutorial.. It is a bit too long, but I feel curious :D
<andi> hi all
<Firartix> no clue what it could be :|...
<juk> andi: hey
<Firartix> what's the name of the sudo graphical interface thingy ?
<Firartix> i can just enter the password every time..
<schnuffle1> rafaa: it's a bit confusing a the beginning but as soon you got into it it makes life very easy
<minimec> onceltuca: If you added a new user in that console 'adduser xservertest', then si xservertest and then 'startx' as user xservertest?
<juk> Firartix: gksu(do)
<llutz> Firartix: gksudo
<onceltuca> minimec: thts too sad.. it started with saying that i hade problem with gnome power management.. then i uninstalled it..
<Firartix> okay, tyvm :D !
<onceltuca> minimec: ok ill try..
<andi> anyone knew how to uninstall ubuntu server 10.10 from dual boot pc (win 7 & ubuntu)?
<minimec> onceltuca: So install it again. apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<llutz> andi: restore MBR and delete ubuntu-partition then
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<rafaa> schnuffle1, I can figure it out :D I study Economics so I think I could leverage this knowledge .. thx for the tip
<andi> llutz...how to restore MBR?
<onceltuca> minimec: no i see one thing. when i do su myusername and startx and then ctrl+alt f1 it says No protocol specified
<Firartix> aaaw i got a syntax problem here
<erUSUL> Firartix: gksudo
<shazzr> I have a couple of ubuntu machines in a DHCP-run Windows network. Is there any way to update the /etc/hosts file with the Ubuntu machines current IP?
<Firartix> yes but it won't work that way then
<Firartix> because uh
<onceltuca> minimec: then xinit: Permission denied (errno 13): unable to connect to X server
<llutz> andi: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<Firartix> echo "mem" > gksudo tee /sys/power/state
<minimec> onceltuca: Have you tried to reinstall the gnome-power-manager?
<Firartix> i guess gksudo takes "mem" as the password or something
<andi> llutz....bunch of thanks lluts
<Firartix> and if i do it the other way around
<Firartix> gksudo echo "mem" > tee /sys/power/state
<Firartix> it just won't work because it's wrong
<sudo_zoel> minimec: yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/562992/
<Firartix> can i pass the "mem" as an argument to tee or something?
<llutz> andi: if you delete the partition earlier, you won't be able to boot again
<rafaa> schnuffle1, also you can use the literal N for current time
<onceltuca> minimec: yep.. then the error message becomes visible again
<onceltuca> minimec: xinit Server error
<minimec> sudo_zoel: That is a feature of my chat-software 'irssi'. I just did '/lastlog -file sudo_zoel.log sudo_zoel' and pasted it on the net for you.
<andi> luttz: i'll try to restore the MBR first as u recommend....:)
<rbk17> <Firartix> you problem is that gtksudo only sudo's "echo" that is no use...
<onceltuca> minimec: xauth: error in locking authoroty file /home/felix/.Xauthority
<Firartix> so is there anyway i can write it for it to work properly? tried with tee -a but it won't work
<rbk17>  <Firartix>  try to encap et in ', as in gksudo 'echo "mem" > tee /sys/power/state'
<minimec> onceltuca: That's why I would like you to start the xserver as user xservertest. If that would work, you would have a problem with your user 'felix'
<Firartix> oh kk
<Firartix> gonna try, thansk ^^
<onceltuca> minimec: ok ill try
<sudo_zoel> minimec: i'm using xchat
<rbk17> <Firartix> or echo "mem" | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<minimec> sudo_zoel: I do not know, if xchat has the same funtion.
<rbk17> <Firartix> OH - and use | NOT  > !
<nixjr> how would i do an "ls /example > filename" and then an "ls /example2 > filename" with the 2nd being appended to the first?
<Firartix> :o
<minimec> sudo_zoel: http://mokura.wikispaces.com/Using+XChat
<onceltuca> minimec: -d /home/testuser -m testuser
<rbk17> nixjr use >> (two >  = append)
<drt33932> nixjr: ls /example2 >> filename
<llutz> "ls /example2 >> filename"  nixjr
<onceltuca> minimec: oops wrong promtp :)
<nemetos> hey all, where are "stand alone" applications ususally installed in linux?
<nixjr> rbk17, drt33932, llutz, thnaks for the fast responce all :)
<rbk17> nixjr (or better ls /example  /example2 > filename :-)
<Firartix> hm
<erUSUL> nemetos: /opt/
<nixjr> rbk17, OH WOW DIDNT KWO YOU COULD DO THAT
<nixjr> sorry caps
<bibic682> hello, Can firefox 3.6.11 be updated to 3.6.13 in 9.04 ? And if so ....the easiest way
<onceltuca> minimec: it seems to work..
<nemetos> erUSUL, what does /opt/ stand for?
<erUSUL> nemetos: optional
<erUSUL> !fhs | nemetos
<ubottu> nemetos: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Firartix> typing gksudo 'echo "mem" > tee /sys/power/state' opens some kind of prompt with > in front
<nemetos> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> Firartix: the sudo has to be after the >
<Firartix> but it won't work that way :|
<erUSUL> Firartix: use this « gksudo sh -c 'echo "mem" > tee /sys/power/state' »
<Firartix> k
<rbk17> Firartix: yes well sorry , use |, not > ... as in : echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<minimec> onceltuca: That means that your system is ok, but some error in a gnome-config file of user 'felix' prevents your Desktop from starting.
<erUSUL> Firartix: sorry with this the tee is not needed
<Firartix> rbk17: tried that way too
<erUSUL> Firartix:  « gksudo sh -c 'echo "mem" > /sys/power/state' »
<Firartix> same result
<Firartix> k
<dell> hello,can u help me with my desktop appearance??i cannot change the appearance to normal and better..plz help
<Firartix> ups
<Firartix> gksudo takes that -c as an option
<Firartix> do i need to encapsulate the whole input with 's too or will it choke with the other ones?
<erUSUL> Firartix: did you forget the sh ?
<researcher1> I had ubuntu installed once.Then it stopped booting so I formatted drive c installed XP on it.Not cant install Ubuntu from LiveCD
<andi> have a nice day guys....c ya around. bye n out.
<Firartix> uh nope
<juk> dell: the question is if you can let us help you
<dell> hello,can u help me with my desktop appearance??i cannot change the appearance to normal and better..plz help
<sprung> Hi, I'm looking for a book recommendation, something about IPv6 for somebody with a background in IPv4
<dell> juk: what do u mean?
<erUSUL> sprung: #networkin may be a better place to ask
<erUSUL> sprung: #networking may be a better place to ask
<juk> dell: i meant what i said
<sprung> erUSUL, thats the first place i asked, i'm hedging my bets and asking in several channels.
<Firartix> don't multipost :P !
<Firartix> crosspost*
<rbk17> Firartix: is using sudo (not gksudo) an option?
<bibic682> Can firefox 3.6.11 be upgraded to 3.6.13 in 9.04 ? If yes what is the easiest way
<dell> juk: so do it has sumting to do with my xorg??
<Firartix> rbk17: well no since that wouldn't be run in a terminal :|
<sagaci> bibic682, add a ppa
<sagaci> bibic682, or backports repo
<erUSUL> bibic682: use the mozilla-daily ppa? but dunno if they support 9.04
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<juk> dell: i dont read do you?
<sagaci> bibic682, consider upgrading ubuntu
<erUSUL> sprung: you've heard ipv4 has ru out of ip's; don't you? XXDD
<dell> hello,can u help me with my desktop appearance??i cannot change the appearance to normal and better..plz help
<chiiiiiiz> hello!!
<chiiiiiiz> is there a dedicated chen for conky?
<chiiiiiiz> chan, not bchen
<sprung> erUSUL, i do!
<bibic682> Ive tried ppa wont update....my system is older and runs well with 9.04
<drt33932> dell: u need to give more info, like why u cant change it, what the issue is
<erUSUL> chiiiiiiz: /msg alis list *conky*
<erUSUL> dell: what graphic card do you use would help too
<dell> drt33932: i have a fresh install on my netbook n maybe the graphic card driver problem i think.i use intel graphic
<sprung> erUSUL, i need to start thinking in ipv6
<minimec> bibic682: 9.04 is not supported anymore. Easiest way is to upgrade to 9.10. (8.04 was LTS, that's why it is still supported until 11.04 I think.
<dell> drt33932 n erUSUL: i have a fresh install on my netbook n maybe the graphic card driver problem i think.i use intel graphic
<bibic682> ok, guess I will upgrade   Thanks
<rafaa> irc test
<chiiiiiz> hi
<erUSUL> dell: do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit " when that finishes do « pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/Xorg.0.log »
<chiiiiiz> regarding conky, I must has misunderstood quite a lot of things
<erUSUL> dell: tell us the url it returns
<rbk17> Firartix: still thinking...
<researcher1> I had ubuntu installed once.Then it stopped booting so I formatted drive c installed XP on it.Now cant install Ubuntu from LiveCD.It takes too long to start installation and hangs in the middle
<chiiiiiz> my .conkyrc is made from examples, and I always have "no such configuration" when starting conky in a console
<Firartix> rbk17: me too :p
<chiiiiiz> can any one help me on that? I would like to see the temp, top processes, the state of my discs...
<Firartix> rbk17: erUSUL: thanks alot for your help btw
<rbk17> Firartix: right, One way is to make a short "script" - it that is an option ?
<Reapu> is it possible to download all tagged photos from mine or someone elses facebook?
<juk> chiiiiiz: again you let us, pastebin exact command you giving and error output, your concyrc
<rbk17> Firartix: ( no longer a simple one-liner )
<erUSUL> Firartix: still not fixed though :S
<Firartix> rbk17: well i guess
<dell> erUSUL: this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/563013/
<Reapu> is it possible to download all tagged photos from mine or someone elses facebook?
<rbk17> echo "echo mem > /proc..." > /tmp/sleepnow.sh
<Firartix> the WM configuration is in LUA, and you can add menu entries that launch commands
<Firartix> so i guess it can be done eas
<Firartix> easy
<Firartix> oh
<rbk17> Firartix: echo "echo mem > /proc..." > /tmp/sleepnow.sh
<juk> Reapu: what hell is it got to do with ubuntu support?
<rbk17> Firartix: chmod +x /tmp/sleepnow.sh
<Firartix> then execute said script?
<chiiiiiz> juk: http://pastebin.com/24Jr4bMd
<rbk17> Firartix: gksudo -S /tmp/sleepnow.sh
<Firartix> rbk17: i guess i gotta replace the /proc by /sys/power/state ?
<rbk17> Firartix: yes
<Firartix> k, trying now
<Firartix> silly question btw rbk17
<Firartix> > appends to stuff? don't i need to clear the file after executing?
<chiiiiiz> juk: can't get anything in a log file using "conky > mylog" though I have a lot of errors in a console
<juk> chiiiiiz: you choosed pastebin poorly
<chiiiiiz> juk: what do you mean?
<Firartix> oo nvm that i just fail XD
<rbk17> Firartix: no, unless you can't spare one block of free space in tmp...
<juk> chiiiiiz: i can't see your paste for 2min staring at ad
<erUSUL> dell: do « compiz --replace » ina terminal and see if that works. if it prints anything or errors paste them
<nixjr> how can i do "echo 'Generated at' ; date" but without creating newline between the two?
<bibic682> wow, upgrading to 9.10....hope my system can handle it   :)
<q_a_z_steve> does anyone know whether mailman inherently has issues with underscores in an address when sending? Maybe multiple underscores???
<rbk17> Firartix: There IS a (very small) security risk: if someone changes sleepnow.sh before gksudo...
<llutz> nixjr: echo -n 'Generated at' ; date
<juk> chiiiiiz: ok, it came now
<Firartix> w00t, does work, tyvm rbk17 :) !
<nixjr> llutz, perfect, thanks
<Firartix> rbk17: isn't the execution synchronous or something?
<dell> erUSUL: done and still not working  i got this.. compiz --replace
<dell> libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dell> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<dell> Found no decorator to start
<FloodBot3> dell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> nixjr: or        echo 'Generated at ' $(date)
<juk> chiiiiiz: is it French?
<Firartix> anyway i don't think anyone would go around looking in that thing so bah >.>
<Firartix> tyvm :) !
<chiiiiiz> juk: sorry, I do not understand... is there a problem with the link? It works by me!
<erUSUL> dell: what version of ubuntu ?
<eleni> Hi guys, how do I increase the size of ubuntu's host space (running on NTFS, windows host) - usual partition way doesn't apply, thanks.
<chiiiiiz> ow, OK
<rbk17> Firartix: I guess you mean "atomic"? no
<erUSUL> !wubi | eleni
<ubottu> eleni: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<juk> chiiiiiz: link works, i said is it French?
<Firartix> rbk17: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> eleni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<dell> erUSUL:ubuntu netbook 10.10
<eleni> Cheers.
<chiiiiiz> juk: I am indeed
<erUSUL> dell: ok; maybe netbook edition does not use compiz nor complete gnome desktop ...
<juk> chiiiiiz: ah
<chiiiiiz> I followed a french howto
<juk> chiiiiiz: so what was the command again?
<chiiiiiz> juk: nobody's perfect....
<dell> erUSUL: what do u mean??
<chiiiiiz> conky
<rbk17> Firartix: you might want to make sleepnow.sh "permanent" by moving it to /usr/bin (or /usr/local/bin), setting the right permissions
<rbk17> Firartix: chmod 755 , and owner root.
<chiiiiiz> I try to have the output of this command in a txt file... but it is always empty...
<Firartix> oh
<Firartix> good point
<juk> chiiiiiz: did i mention word perfect?
<Firartix> that way you can't change it iwthout root permission
<rbk17> Firartix: right.
<pedrovaz> hi guys! I'm new to ubuntu (using 11.04) and I'm looking for an app that I can use to record macros. Can you help me?
<juk> chiiiiiz: im waiting
<chiiiiiz> juk: http://pastebin.com/xXsYRTRY
<chiiiiiz> here is the log
<erUSUL> dell: that the netbook edition uses unity a new interface. i've never used it so i dunno how to troubleshoot your issue
<erUSUL> dell: it does not use compiz to provide desktop effects ...
<rbk17> Firartix: best of luck, need to logoff now
<Firartix> thanks lot :)
<DanielParker> hi, I have a question... I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.10... and want to save my printer settings (was a real hassle, and still not alot better in 10.10 I saw), which directories should I backup to save both settings and drivers?
<dell> erUSUL: oic..thanks dude for your time n effort..much appreciated
<chiiiiiz> juk: I did not expect it to work perfectly at first shot... but I expecetd at least something to display, that I could work from...
<erUSUL> dell: no problem. FYI you intel graphic drivers are correctly installed and work ok.
<devkorcvince> Im planning on installing nvidia driver from nvidia site? cause ubuntu repo nvidia driver is not the latest one? is it safe to install the driver?
<dvrcoder> hi. question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PamCcredsHowto why would i want to have auth [default=done] pam_ccreds.so action=validate?
<juk> chiiiiiz: sigh, i meant that pastebin.com is slower, than paste.ubuntu.com
<chiiiiiz> ok, I'll do that
<elie> hi
<elie> i have a question
<Reapu> is there a way to download all tagged photos from someone's profile on facebook in bulk?
<juk> chiiiiiz: well fresh installed conky, works just fine
<chiiiiiz> juk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563015/
<VCoolio> devkorcvince: sure, just uninstall the packages from the repos first and remember you did this, so you can remove when you want
<juk> chiiiiiz: on top of compiz though it's pervertic
<chiiiiiz> OK, so I must remove my desktop effects?
<chiiiiiz> I did remove them and no change....
 * devco3 is away: ==> je revient
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: border_margin is deprecated I think, and instead of ${font
<VCoolio>  it must read ${font}
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: and ${color} needs a number for predefined colors, or html tag, like ${color2} or ${color 123abc}
<juk> chiiiiiz: i didn't say to remove anything yet, dont harm yourself
<chiiiiiz> VCoolio: thanks for your help. Do you mean I shall add a figure after ${color} (ex: ${color1}) for testing?
<ibrahim> hi, i have a problem in installing the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" evry time i install it there is an error then when i reboot the ubuntu gives me s black screen and stops my laptop is hp G62-a44EE i need help
<ptknight> I'm looking for an app to record macros with ubuntu 11.04. Could you recommend 1?
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: yes, but then also a line in which you specify color1, like: color1 orange   or: color1 000000
<MopperWhite> gmail上不去！
<DanielParker> ptknight, imacros ?
<juk> chiiiiiz: well it looks like you copied malformed conkyrc
<Firartix> owwwwwwwwwww what thy hell
<chiiiiiz> juk: lucky me... the links come from the ubuntu-fr docs!!!
<juk> chiiiiiz: is default one works which is in /etc/conky/
<DanielParker> how can I backup my printer-settings+drivers?
<Firartix> it worked fine from term, but when putting it in /usr/bin it got all messed up
<Firartix> even tho it's same contents
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: wait, the most important thing misses
<VCoolio> add a line with just TEXT at line 104, then try again :)
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: line 87 I mean, just after #info ordi
<Firartix> attempting to execute the script doing echo mem > /sys/power/state now tells me that /sys/power/state is a directory...
 * VCoolio kicks himself
<chiiiiiz> juk: the default one works
<Firartix> and trying to cd in it tells me it fails because it's not a dir
 * Firartix kills himself
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: a conky config has two parts: settings above line TEXT and contents below, you miss TEXT
<juk> chiiiiiz: so my suggestion is to do research on syntax or look for verifyed conkyrc
<eleni> I ran lpvm and set the new size, but it's taking a whiiile without any versbose responses, is that ordinary? Usual eta?
<dvrcoder> for pam_ccreds, the wiki says to set auth [default=done] pam_ccreds.so action=validate, but why not [default=die success=done] ?
<chiiiiiz> Vcoolio: so I must add "TEXT" below line 87?
<ptknight> member:spow when?
<tgywa> how can I remove all php 5 related packages at once ?
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: yes just before or after #info ordi
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: but with only TEXT on that line
<DanielParker> how can I backup my printer-settings+drivers?
<chiiiiiz> doen, testing
<juk> rock and roll
<tgywa> # apt-get remove |dpkg -l | grep php5
<shooood> #ubuntu
<chiiiiiz> Vcoolio: looks better, but still does not work. Only a few error messages though
<shooood> hi
<Firartix> WHEE
<Firartix> copied the file again, and it finally works :) ! tyvm everyone
<shooood> i have a creative usb webcam and i want to use it on ubuntu
<gunndawg> Firartix, what were you having issues with?
<shooood> any help
<gunndawg> out of curiosity
<VCoolio> tgywa: dpkg -l | grep php5   if that returns what you need then do: for i in $(dpkg -l | grep php5); do sudo apt-get remove $i; done
<chiiiiiz> Vcoolio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563020/
<Firartix> gunndawg: getting the comp in suspend mode using gksudo
<gunndawg> Firartix, oh ok
<Firartix> because sudo won't work good outside of a terminal...
<shooood> any help
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: freq_dyn_g doesn't seem to exist anymore, delete where it is mentioned in the config; also you'll need hwmon package for some lines to work, figure that out or find alternatives to show this output; error destroying thread I don't know
<VCoolio> chiiiiiz: man conky for all available options
<shooood> creative usb webcam i want to use it on ubuntu  any help , plz ?????????
<DanielParker> shooood, which model/version?
<ibrahim__> hi, i have a problem in installing the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" evry time i install it there is an error then when i reboot the ubuntu gives me s black screen and stops my laptop is hp G62-a44EE i need help
<juk> !cheese | shooood
<shooood> live !cam
<juk> shooood: what the problem?
<minimec> shooood: Stay calm ;) plug it in and start gstreamer-properties. Look in the video section under v4l or v4l2, if you find the cam.
<shooood> model no.  vf0330
<juk> try mplayer tv://
<shooood> u know when u connect it to windows it ask u for its driver
<shooood> i need its driver for linux ubuntu
<juk> here we go
<juk> old habits die hard
<DanielParker> shooood, have you tried the webcam prog cheese first? see if it works?
<shooood> where can i find it
<shooood> i used to use ubuntu long time ago
<fdsaseemslegit> "D
<minimec> shooood: That's the beauty of Linux. IF there is a linux driver, it is already installed ;)
<shooood> but i forget everything
<DanielParker> shooood, in program menu under sound&video... if it isnt there you should install it
<tgywa> VCoolio, Thank you very much !
<tgywa> It just worked fine.
<shooood> the name again ???
<fdsaseemslegit> shooood, open a terminal and type cheese,  if you don't have it installed,  type sudo apt-get install cheese
<DanielParker> or install it via the ubuntu software center
<VCoolio> tgywa: you needed to pipe to awk too, but if it's done, then ok, np
<shooood> daniel thank u so much
<shooood> i'm trying via terminal
<shooood> so what does this cheese do ???
<minimec> shooood: Stay calm ;) plug it in and start gstreamer-properties. Look in the video section under v4l or v4l2, if you find the cam.
<shooood> i setup skype and try to use the webcam but it doesn't work
<juk> VCoolio: did he fixed his conky?
<vandrar> hi
<fdsaseemslegit> hi
<vandrar> wassup mates
<gunndawg> yo
<DanielParker> anyone: how can I backup my printer-settings+drivers?
<VCoolio> juk: pretty much, line TEXT was missing, and some packages used in this config; it's better now, he'll get there
<juk> ah
<mkanyicy> DanielParker: why would you want to do that?
<shooood> it's supposed to setup chesse but there is nothing
<shooood> i typed chesse after the installation finished but it didn't work
<sacarlson> DanielParker: most of the stuf if not all can be found and backed up at /etc/cups/ dir
<DanielParker> mkanyicy, I want to because it was a real hassle installing it... I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.10 and it doesn't seem to be a lot better there... so just in case I want to save the printer-settings/drivers
<juk> !webcam | shooood
<ubottu> shooood: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<juk> read and try again
<minimec> shooood: Did you check gstreamer-properties (Multimedia System Selector)? If your cam is v4l-cam, then skype and cheese will not work, because they only work with 4vl2-devices imho.
<shooood> i don't understand
<shooood> v4l-cam
<shooood> ????
<nixjr> ive made a .sh script, and i want it to run automatically every 10mins, how do i achive that?
<juk> shooood: what?
<shooood> i don't know
<juk> shooood: wanna say you can't read?
<shooood> junk
<shooood> no
<shooood> it's not that
<mkanyicy> DanielParker: just note down the steps you took to install them and proceed
<minimec> shooood: Pease check gstreamer-properties... v4l is the first gegenratio of linux-webcam-dirvers. v4l2 is the 2nd generation... ;)
<shooood> but i can't understand what does it mean v4l-cam
<shooood> i do install chesse but it doesn't work
<mkanyicy> nixjr: use cron
<juk> shooood: i'm sorry i didn't know
<dirtyhabanero> hey, any Wget wizards here?
<cmartin0> dirtyhabanero, ask in #wget
<dirtyhabanero> i have
<dirtyhabanero> sry
<cmartin0> meh worth a shot
<shooood> minimec : Couldn't find package gstreamer
<Onion> a
<shooood> junk
<dirtyhabanero> np
<nixjr> mkanyicy, thanks
<shooood> junk : shooood@ubuntu:~$ chesse
<shooood> bash: chesse: command not found
<cmartin0> kernel boots to halt with something about nouveau. this is a clean install of 10.04. I cant get to graphics mode
<cmartin0> is there a way to prevent that driver from loading?
<minimec> shooood: gstreamer is your default multimedia framework. If you have rhythmbox or totem player on your system you have gstreamer running. It's default on a ubuntu install. I would be surprised, if you don't have gstreamer installed on your ubuntu system...
<dirtyhabanero> cmartin0: do you know the apache chan?
<shooood> minimec : sorry
<cmartin0> dirtyhabanero, is this related to 4chan?
<cmartin0> (ie no)
<Ad0> sometimes I get "ALERT! /dev/mapper/Main-linux does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<dirtyhabanero>  no, don't worry
<shooood> minimec : how can i use this gstreamer
<Ad0> on my mdadm lvm setup
<minimec> shooood: <Alt>F2 key on your keyboard, then gstreamer-properties --> You will have a window that pops up. go to the video section and check the v4l and v4l2 devices.
<Ad0> what's up with that
<sacarlson> DanielParker: I found more links in the printer drivers spread all over in /usr/lib/cups/ /usr/bin /usr/sbin  as partly seen in the package properties of cups visible in synaptic
<ibrahim__> hi, i have a problem in installing the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" evry time i install it there is an error then when i reboot the ubuntu gives me s black screen and stops........my laptop is hp G62-a44EE i need help
<shooood> minimec : default input plugin is video for  linux 2 (v4l2)
<shooood> minimec : it works
<shooood> it works
<nixjr> mkanyicy, will telling my script to run evrey 10mins with cron, add a lot of load to the server?
<rigved> ibrahim__: try booting into recovery mode. does the problem persist?
<shooood> minimec
<mattc__> errors starting mysql (looking for mysqld.sock) how can i find out where this file is to change my config
<shooood> minimec : sorry again but it doesn't work for skype
<minimec> shooood: So if your camera iis detected as v4l2 cam, also check the device /dev/videoX
<minimec> shooood: It's also written in that video section...
<shooood> minimec: ok awit
<minimec> shooood: YOu might have to start cheese with something like 'cheese -d /dev/video1'
<andreylosev> hello?
<andreylosev> is there a way to make get a working ftp server without root access?
<shooood> minimec : shooood@ubuntu:~$ chesse -d/dev/video1
<shooood> bash: chesse: command not found
<mkanyicy> nixjr: i don't know, maybe
<mattc__> http://pastesite.com/21579 this is the error when i try to start mysqld, what type of error is it
<mattc__> or how can i fix this
 * juk god truly does protects children and fools
<minimec> shooood: sodo apt-get install cheese?
<ibrahim__> rigved:how i didnt install it yet cause it's give same error and i must reinstall ubuntu
<shooood> minimec  : i did that
<sacarlson> mattc__: you still stuck on this?  you did full purge of mysql and reinstall?
<SoftarPaul> I can't start mysql. http://pastebin.com/sR3RSpsN here's my daemon.log
<lps> ?
<mattc__> sacarlson,  yes several times
<rigved> ibrahim__: when the PC just starts to boot, but before Ubuntu has started to load, press and hold the Shift button. it'll give you the Grub menu. there, select recovery mode
<shooood> minimec : something wrong happened
<mattc__> sacarlson, i can get it to start sometimes but the command is long and i think it has something to do with mysql_safe or something
<ibrahim__> rigved:ok
<andreylosev> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<andreylosev> !pong
<sacarlson> mattc__: to start that's not the normal way to start mysql  it's normaly done with sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<DanielParker> thanks sacarlson and mkanyicy
<shooood> minimec : when i pressed test in the first time it worked properly the now when i press test i works very bad
<andreylosev> nobody knows then?
<mattc__> sacarlson, 'Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)'
<ptknight> i'm trying to compile xnee-3.08 but i'm getting an error. After running ./configure, make install produces this log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563033/ can you help me?
<minimec> shooood: I see that you don't need the -d option. Just do cheese /dev/videoX (while X is a number >=0)
<mkanyicy> SoftarPaul: try 'sudo service mysql stop' followed by 'sudo service mysql start'
<sacarlson> mattc__: that's find it still starts even with that mesage
<sacarlson> fine
<mkanyicy> SoftarPaul: note the error messages
<shooood> minimec : bash: chesse : command not found
<SoftarPaul> mkanyicy: It says "stop: Unknown instance: " when I'm trying to stop it
<mattc__> sacarlson, nope same socket error
<minimec> shooood: So cheese is not installed! Open that UbuntuSoftwareCenter in the applications menu and install it! sudo apt-get install in a console is the easier way. Both ways work.
<Daghdha> Hi, i am gonna make an image with partimage of my system disk, is there any thing i have to do before i do that to clear space or something?
<sudo_zoel> minimec: window border still got problem, i'm using compizfusion icon to reload window manager, it work. but when i reboot my PC, window border still gone.
<sacarlson> mattc__: this also should work sudo restart mysql , if those fail then lets see what your file /etc/mysql/my.cfg  looks like paistbin that
<minimec> sudo_zoel: I am not using mutter, so I cannot help you further...
<shooood> minimec : look it seems that it's installed but i can't get it work
<mkanyicy> SoftarPaul: try the old school way: 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<mattc__> my etc/mysql consists of only: conf.d  debian.cnf  debian-start
<shooood> minimec : chesse webcam booth
<minimec> shooood: It's cheese, not chesse. If it is installed you don't get the command not found thing.
<mkanyicy> SoftarPaul: followed by 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start'
<sacarlson> mattc__: pastebin the contents of /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<shooood> minimec : it work  i wrote the spelling of cheese wrong
<mattc__> sacarlson, i cant, i dont have that file
<sacarlson> mattc__: cool problem solved
<sudo_zoel> i already uninstall mutter. i'm using config. to show window border, i must reload window manager using confizfusion icon everytime i boot my PC
<SoftarPaul> mkanyimkanyicy: Didn't work
<sacarlson> mattc__: purge mysql and reload it and verify that file exists
<shooood> minimec : it has a proplem
<shooood> minimec : the piucture is green
<minimec> shooood: So we both agree that you have a v4l2 cam running with the webcam software cheese. Is that correct?
<minimec> shooood: Don't care about the green.
<shooood> how is that
<sacarlson> mattc__: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql
<shooood> minimec : how is that ???
<minimec> shooood: Your cam should also be recognized by skype, if it is recognized in cheese.
<mattc__> sacarlson, just to confirm, mysql doesnt exist as a package
<shooood> minimec : no it's not recognized
<mattc__> i have the server, client and core files
<SoftarPaul> mkanyicy: I wasn't able to run the old
<sacarlson> mattc__: ok that's your secound problem,  delete whatever you installed that created mysql
<pagore> Hi, all, could one person visit my website http://78.51.132.36 and say me if it works? (unfortunately, all persons from my ICQ list are offline) :)
<VCoolio> pagore: Finally this server works!!! :D Here is a cool number: 4435
<minimec> shooood: v4l2 devices are recognized by skype, that's all I can say.
<pagore> wowowowowo
<pagore> great:D
<sacarlson> mattc__: what did you do compile it?
<pagore> i fought 2 days
<pagore> :D
<pagore> thanks!!!
<FloodBot3> pagore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hsa2> hello
<hsa2> how can i check if a file is owned by a package?
<mattc__> sacarlson, no originally i got the lamp package
<VCoolio> !yay | pagore
<ubottu> pagore: Glad you made it! :-)
<mattc__> then i did mysql-server mysql-client
<shooood> minimec : thank u so much but the problem is i can't find my webacam in the list of supported webcam
<mattc__> apt-get that is
<pagore> with apache ! :D
<amin_> howto for creating l2tp vpn connection fast please?!!
<PiGreco26> hello, how here the gnome-vfs-obexftp package in the Ubuntu 10.10????
<minimec> shooood: Try again. I tshould be there.
<sacarlson> mattc__: well if you only used packages then just apt-get install mysql ,  see if the my.cnf file exists , if not --purge it and reinstall it again
<hsa2> apt-file find is what i want
<hsa2> cya
<shooood> minimec : i'll try but thank u any way thank u so much
<sacarlson> mattc__: sudo apt-get install mysql
<mattc__> no package found
<VCoolio> hsa
<VCoolio> sorry
<sacarlson> mattc__: oh so it's not found in synaptic?
<evildemonlucas> hey, i need to request some help
<amin_> help about creating l2tp connection vpn type plz!!!
<sacarlson> mattc__: what version of ubuntu is this?
<minimec> shooood: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
 * devco3 is back (gone 00:57:32)
<shooood> minimec : i'll check it thanks
<mattc__> 10.10 sacarlson
<jrib> !away > devco3
<ubottu> devco3, please see my private message
<sacarlson> mattc__: try change mirror sites in synaptic to japan
<alter-ego> hey i got a quick question... dunno if its much of a linux questions but here goes... my girl needs my computers power but shes scared of linux... is there a way to boot her windows drive thru the network onto my comp?
<minimec> shooood: I see that you may have to do some configuration for Creative-Cams
<tgywa> http://pastebin.com/g5mFZv7h
<shooood> minimec : can i ask u a question ????
<tgywa> How can I fix that error ?
<tgywa> http://pastebin.com/g5mFZv7h
<sacarlson> mattc__: sorry my fault wrong package name
<shooood> minimec : how can i do this configuration ????
<shooood> minimec : can i do it through the terminal
<evildemonlucas> i have a question about executable bits, my ubuntu wont let me execute anything on my external hard drive. i try to set it to allow executing but it wont allow me to select it
<sacarlson> mattc__:  sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common
<evildemonlucas> can anyone help me with this?
<pagore> evildemonlucas: if you copy it to an other HD, does it work?
<LinuxNoob> hdd cloning. whats oin on here
<commander_> can anyone tell me how can i run sound through my subwoofer under ubuntu 10.4 (left and right speaker on laptop msi ex620x work but not the subwoofer)
<sacarlson> mattc__: also install sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<evildemonlucas> yes, but space limitations mean i cant use that as a long term solution#
<LinuxNoob> commander_: prob a dif audio player
<pagore> evildemonlucas:some common problems are, that maybe your HD or the direction doesnt have read permissions
<PiGreco26> hello, here the gnome-vfs-obexftp package in the Ubuntu 10.10????
<LinuxNoob> one that has support for center speakers
<commander_> ok
<LinuxNoob> center speaker = sub
<blapmat> hey how do i stop postgres and apache from spawning at bootup.
<LinuxNoob> ayyy, i got to answer a question :D
<evildemonlucas> says it has read and write , but i cant edit executing
<LinuxNoob> and ive seen apache somewhere when i was messing around, so im not even swinging
<blapmat> congrats LinuxNoob
<blapmat> :)
<pagore> evildemonlucas: and you are absolutely sure, that you used "sudo chmod a+rwx <filename>" on that file?
<ghabit> hello. I have i5-760 intel processor. Should I download 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<LinuxNoob> evildemon u havin problems with a game?
<evildemonlucas> no, i believe i did it through nautilus, let me try your method
<blapmat> ghabit: if you want compatibility choose 32bit
<kraxi> how to create l2tp vpn connection
<kraxi> help
<blapmat> ghabit: although you have a 64 bit processor so anyone will do, but few apps even use the capabilities of a 64bit processor.
<przemo> hi
<pagore> hi :P
<shooood> minimec : the picture appeared is splitted into 2 parts and green and occupy the upper half of the cheese window
<evildemonlucas> pagore, is ,filename. where i put the path to the directory
<shooood> junk : u still there ???
<cmartin0> dirtyhabanero, apache chan has to do with nouvea?
<debd> well am too new here
<dirtyhabanero> cmartin0: negative, I just thought you knew
<cmartin0> :S
<kaddi> hi i'm looking for a decent offline dictionary for ubuntu
<pagore> evildemonlucas: after you opened your terminal you have to change your "Terminal directory" called the current working directory. You do this with the command "cd <directorypath>"
<pagore> evildemonlucas: and when you are in the directory of your executable your next command is: "sudo chmod a+rwx <executableFile>"
<debd> some one tell me ...wat ppl really do here? :)
<minimec> shooood: Man I cannot help you with anything. I don't own a Creative Webcam. If you want good and linux compatible webcams, buy Logitech ;)
<kaddi> debd: this is the ubuntu support channel. They help with ubuntu related questions
<cor_r> when I try to watch flash fullscreen, it keeps stucking, any idea how to solve that? I did already install flash nonfree
<shooood> minimec : thank u so much
<debd> why is ur name in yello?
<debd> kaddi?
<debd> :p
<minimec> shooood: No problem ;)
<kaddi> debd: probably because i said your name. This will be highlighted because I am talking to you
<evildemonlucas> ok, is there a way of doing this to all files in a directory? thanks for the help btw
<pagore> evildemonlucas: yes: "sudo chmod a+rwx *"
<zorael> bauble seems completely broken in 10.10 and spews a pyton traceback on start (bug #680214). Could any python wiz see if this is something obvious and easy to fix?
<ghabit> so what to choose with i5-760 - 32 bit or 64?
<zorael> full link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bauble/+bug/680214
<civixier> Hi. I want to be able to execute shell scripts from my own directory located at /home/civixier/bin without having to type /home/civixier/bin/ before the script, how do I do that?
<ambackstrom> I'm trying to reinstall snmpd. The process recreates /etc/snmp, but doesn't place any files there. Can I force this step?
<debd> is there a word auto-completion  soft available for ubu?
<paradigmflow> Hi, what is the best slideshow generation program?
<cmartin0> the install of 10.04 i have defaults to  nouvea but the kernel halts when loading the driver so i cant get to a shell. how do i fix this?
<ambackstrom> civixier: modify your ~/.bash_profile, add "export PATH=$PATH:/home/civixier/bin"
<root_> cmartin0: Try another .iso?
<civixier> ambackstrom > thanks man :)
<orgthingy> hello, ive bought a new laptop today..but the sound hurts my ears a bit - for whatever reason - and lowering the PCM helped..YET, whenever i raise the volume: the PCM gets raised
<orgthingy> and i dont want that
<civixier> ambackstrom > I dont have a .bash_profile, is .bashrc the same thing?
<orgthingy> and i dont want that/
<orgthingy> erm
<bert_> Is there a touchscreen calibration application in ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, cause I can't seem able to find it ?
<paradigmflow> I would like a program that puts the slideshow in dvd format as well.
<sacarlson> ambackstrom: I have it installed and seems I created a custom simple config with only 3 lines
<ambackstrom> civixier: there are some rules i always forget regarding which file is used for what (i think .bash_profile is for interactive logins)
<van7hu> hi all,What is the default mail client in ubuntu?
<pagore> orgthingy: you dont want the hotkeys for raising the sound?
<paradigmflow> evolution
<ambackstrom> civixier: add to .bashrc, logout, and login. that's a good starting point
<van7hu> thanks
<orgthingy> i do, pagore, but why does the PCM gets automatically raised?
<orgthingy> thats what alsamixer tells me at least in terminal
<otom> hello
<civixier> ambackstrom > thanks :) I think I can manage from here :)
<raven> partimage: what means "image reading error bitmap block 0"?
<orgthingy> and when i lower the volume, pagore , pcm stays 100%
<pagore> orgthingy: you dont want the hotkeys for raising the sound?ah ok, so only one hotkey works
<debd> my pppoeconf prepares the conf file in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider                  but using sudo pon -dsl provider      tries to load the conf file from /etc/ppp/peers/provider which is non existant       what argument to add ?
<evildemonlucas> Pagore: doesnt work im afraid
<cor_r> when I try to watch flash fullscreen, it keeps stucking, any idea how to solve that? I did already install flash nonfree
<sidewalk> when running gparted, why is the filesystem xfs grayed out?
<Ddorda> hey guys. i'm willing to load a user to his gnome interface using ssh. is that possible?
<kaddi> Ddorda: it might be possible, but it's gonna be horribly slow.. To forward gui applications over ssh use the switch -X when logging in
<nemetos> Is OpenJDK the best java implementation for Ubuntu?
<shazzr> I have 3 ubuntu-machines that get their IP via DHCP. They are in a Windows network. Is there any way to make these three machines aware of eachother? Updating the /etc/hosts file by checking the MAC-address or something?
<Ddorda> kaddi: i mean, to control gnome connection via the ssh. not to run the whole gnome via ssh
<kaddi> I'm looking for an offline dictionary which will help me translate stuff between english, french, german and spanish (or a subgroup of those languages). Anything available?
<pentester> hi
<debd>  my pppoeconf prepares the conf file in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider                  but using sudo pon -dsl provider      tries to load the conf file from /etc/ppp/peers/provider which is non existant       what argument to add ?
<kaddi> Ddorda: oh, not sure I know what a gnome connection is. But I wouldn't be able to tell you if it's possible or not anyways.. Theoretically anything you can do with a command line you can do through ssh, so i would think it's possible
<radu_> google traslate for kaddi
<kaddi> radu_: is there an offline version of that?
<debd> its not ofline@radu
<Ddorda> kaddi: to connect a user to gnome via ssh...
<evildemonlucas> pagore: command goes through but it doesnt change anything
<radu_> no, sorry
<radu_> only online version
<radu_> :|
<kaddi> Ddorda: sorry for being so dense. How do you connect a user to gnome? And what happens once he is connected?
<mkanyicy> kaddi: yes there is
<mkanyicy> kaddi: open sysnaptic and install, dictd
<Ddorda> kaddi: when you load Ubuntu you can see a login session, i'm willing to enter uname & pass via the ssh
<mkanyicy> kaddi: and then search for 'dict-freedict' and you will see many translation dictionaries, install the ones you want
<sacarlson> shazzr: you could have dhcpd if running on one of your ubuntu systems (up all the time) it could keep the same ip for the 3 systems as you say by keeping a matched ip for each mac, then have a /etc/hosts file that matches the ip numbers to names of each
<mkanyicy> kaddi: this is for offline use
<mkanyicy> kaddi: also install 'dict', 'dict-gcide'
<kaddi> Ddorda: oh, that's an interesting way of doing stuff
<jjrodriguez> Hi there, does any body know how to connect the Belkin usb network hub using 10.10
<kaddi> Ddorda: can't help you with that. Sorry. But I would be surprised if it works, tbh
<Ddorda> kaddi: you're going to be surprised. i'm 100% sure it is possible
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: what do you want to achieve?
<shazzr> sacarlson: The DHCP-server is run by system admins. I can't put up another DHCP-server in the network.
<Ddorda> mkanyicy: to login a user to his gnome desktop using ssh
<kaddi> mkanyicy: i've tried the freedict ones, but they're horribly small english-french has a total of 800 words in it
 * devco3 is away: ==> bon ben je vais faire un peu  sql..... a+
<sidewalk> nevermind
<sacarlson> shazzr: oh ok, maybe another solution like winbind?
<erUSUL> !away > devco3
<ubottu> devco3, please see my private message
<mkanyicy> kaddi: sorry then
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: you want to open terminal and ssh to a machine and then a window pops up that you can click files on?
<debd_> well..am really new to irc.
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: rather try 'remote desktop' option
<debd_> how to change channels?
<kaddi> debd_: type /join #channelofyourchoice
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: you can also do 'ssh -Y username@remote-computer' and then type 'gnome-pannel'
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: the remote pannel will 'replace' your local one
<Niglop> how do i mount my flash stick?
<erUSUL> Niglop: should happen automatically when you plug it
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: in that way you have an access to files & apps in that machine, in a mouse click way
<pestilencia> h
<Niglop> erUSUL› it's not anymore
<debd_> ya kaddi..thanks
<debd_> worked
<Ddorda> mkanyicy: but that is not what i'm trying to do
<kaddi> glad to be off help :)
<Ddorda> i'm willing to run some kind of control command
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: what are you trying to do, once again?
<erUSUL> Niglop: do « tailf /var/log/messages » ina  terminal window and plug the flash drive. paste the new messages you get in the terminal
<erUSUL> !paste | Niglop
<ubottu> Niglop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: like?
<Niglop> sec
<Ddorda> mkanyicy: to connect a user to his gnome account
<Ddorda> something like gdm-command --conect="user"
<kaddi> Ddorda: you're trying to remotely log in for someone else that is currently in front of the machine?
<Ddorda> that will make the user to login
<blue112> Hi here.
<Ddorda> kaddi: indeed :)
<kaddi> why not just give him the password?
<kaddi> !hi | blue112
<Ddorda> kaddi: because it disturb him doing his homework ;)
<gratz|home> hi all, i have a python script which should open a usb device to read from, it works as root but not as standard user (permissions problem) in the past it used to be a case of adding the user to the usb group in /etc/group but it seems this has changed, how should i go about doing this now? Ubuntu 10.10
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: now I realise what you want to do
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: i misunderstood you completely
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: sorry then
<Ddorda> mkanyicy: okay :) so you have an idea?
<blue112> I have a problem regarding my audio driver. I'm on a laptop. When I boot the computer with a jack in the headphone pin, everything goes right. If I don't, I need to restart the sound (alsabase restart + modprobe), which takes time and I boring. How can I fix that ?
<schnuffle1> gratz|home: you can use sudo to execute the command as root
<erUSUL> gratz|home: what usb device? check the permissions of the device node
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: nope
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: :/9
<mkanyicy> Ddorda: :(
<jrib> erUSUL: probably some polkit mess
<kaddi> Ddorda: if the person is not in front of the PC, why log him in? If you have an admin account you have full access to his files anywyas
<jrib> gratz|home: probably some polkit mess
<gratz|home> i can use sudo yeah obviously that works but want it to run as the user
<erUSUL> jrib: maybe,
<gratz|home> erUSUL, rs232 converter
<Niglop> erUSUL› http://pastebin.com/0qPt5MHR
<gratz|home> should i create a udev rule?
<debd_> most other channels seem dead
<Niglop> erUSUL› http://pastebin.com/n2NtJ9Tm sorry
<erUSUL> gratz|home: maybe the group changed? serial  dialup ?
<Ddorda> kaddi: ... i'm willing to "do the password" to the person remotely
<sedeki> how can i install fonts? (i'm running xfce) am i supposed to place them in a directory? i know gnome has some VFS thing
<jrib> gratz|home: what exactly do you need to access?  The files on a mounted usb?  I never recall the usb group having ownership of that
<erUSUL> gratz|home: "dialout" i mean
<Ddorda> sedeki: put the fonts on ~/.fonts or use apt-get
<kaddi> Ddorda: but what for? So that he can use the PC? Or do you want to check something in his account?
<Niglop> erUSUL› http://pastebin.com/n2NtJ9Tm sorry
<gratz|home> user is part of dialout and tty which i figured might have done it but no joy
<Ddorda> kaddi: so he can use the computer
<erUSUL> Niglop: is that all?
<gratz|home> jrib, there's no files on the usb, it's just a converter (USB -> RS232) but using pyusb to read usb device configuration stuff and it needs to open the device for this
<Niglop> erUSUL› i think i accidently stopped it early
<minimec> sedeki: Put them in the folder /usr/share/fonts for all users or create a .fonts folder in /home/yourname and put them in there.
<anygivenname> how do I configure proxy server so I am able to route through it from any outside connection ?
<jrib> gratz|home: can't you just check the permissions on the device?
<erUSUL> gratz|home: "ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0"
<sedeki> minimec: thx
<Niglop> erUSUL› ill rerun it
<erUSUL> Niglop: ok
<gratz|home> owner is root, group is dialout, group seems to have rw as well...
<gratz|home> and my user is part of dialout
<gratz|home> so it should work right?
<gratz|home> unless i've misunderstood
<erUSUL> gratz|home: so being in dialout should suffice just like before ....
<gratz|home> yea
<gratz|home> hmm
<LinuxNoob> any of u guise know exactly how secure linux is?
<LinuxNoob> grc.com if u wanna test ur system
<jrib> LinuxNoob: 97.3% secure
<kaddi> Ddorda: only thing I can think of now is that you could add a new user which has no password or remove the password from your account and reboot to automatically login?
<erUSUL> gratz|home: works here in a simple test with ttyS0
<LinuxNoob> yeah pretty damn secure
<schnuffle1> LinuxNoob: As secure as any other OS
<blue112> jrib, +1
<sacarlson> anygivenname: is this just for a browser like firefox?  they have cool plugins to change proxy and there a web sites that list free proxy services
<llutz_> LinuxNoob: define "secure"
<kaddi> LinuxNoob: as secure as the person sitting in front of it
<Ddorda> kaddi: erm.. it's too hacky...
<LinuxNoob> no open ports
<LinuxNoob> if the port is open
<LinuxNoob> its stealth, doesnt respond to anything
<kaddi> I use a router, how does that make ubuntu securer?
<llutz_> LinuxNoob: you don't know what you're talking about.
<kaddi> hehe or that :p
<anygivenname> sacarlson: I have installed Privoxy on Ubuntu & it should do the same as the free proxy services if configured....I just dont know how to configure it
<LinuxNoob> :D
<LinuxNoob> kaddi: and no
<sacarlson> anygivenname: oh do you want to become the proxy server side?
<LinuxNoob> a more expencive router just knows how to direct bandwith faster, and more accurately less lost bits
<anygivenname> sacarlson: yes
<llutz_> !ot | LinuxNoob
<ubottu> LinuxNoob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LinuxNoob> huh o_o
<Niglop> erUSUL› how long does this take
<erUSUL> Niglop: you stop it when you stop seing messages from usb/scsi
<erUSUL> Niglop: crtl + C
<Niglop> erUSUL› all the messages now are like 'Feb  5 23:56:48 tux kernel: [  765.494594] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<Niglop> ', do i keep it running
<erUSUL> nope
<Niglop> kk
<Niglop> erUSUL› http://pastebin.com/pHRnvExt
<anygivenname> sacarlson: can you help ?
<erUSUL> Niglop: something is not ok with the flash drive. you should something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/563058/
<sacarlson> anygivenname: no I don't have time sorry,  it doesn't look hard and it's well documented http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/index.html
<Niglop> erUSUL› so what do i do
<erUSUL> Niglop: does the flash drive work in other OS's or machines? different usb ports in the same machine ?
<Niglop> erUSUL› not sure havnt tried
<erUSUL> Niglop: i suspect hardware failure ... :/
<anygivenname> sacarlson: already looked that shitty manual....it doesnt help
<robert__> wsad997
<[bean]> does anyone know of an ncurses based jabber client with muc profile support?
<robert__> d
<robert__> sa
<gustavo_> x
<erUSUL> Niglop: it does not appear in « sudo fdisk -l » output either; does it?
<sacarlson> anygivenname: did you even view the current configuration files
<anygivenname> sacarlson: yes & changed it as per the manual
<Ubuntu_1104> When my ubuntu start up it starts into ubuntu, I want to see the grub menu first. How do I get ubuntu 11.04 to show the grub menu at start up?
<sacarlson> anygivenname: did you configure your router to redirect the port used to your server running the listiner port
<anygivenname> sacarlson: the manual does not state what settings need to be on the client connecting remotely....so I used the IP address given by the ISP
<anygivenname> sacarlson: yes done that
<erUSUL> Ubuntu_1104: edit /etc/default/grub and comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 putting a # in front of it
<erUSUL> Ubuntu_1104: run « sudo update-grub »
<Ubuntu_1104> Thank you
<sacarlson> anygivenname: your ip provided on wan will probly change you do know that don't you unless you have static ip from you service
<anygivenname> sacarlson: I have static IP
<sacarlson> anygivenname: ok what's your ip
<sacarlson> anygivenname: feel free to pm it to me if privacy needed
<sacarlson> anygivenname: do you have wireshark installed?
<anygivenname> sacarlson: no....what's wireshark ?
<sacarlson> anygivenname: it's a networking tool
<gman_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireshark
<sacarlson> anygivenname: see if you see the trafic from your client come in
<Othi`> hey - so i recently upgraded from lucid to maverick and when i login via ssh i still get "a new release is available, do-release-upgrade blah blah"...
<sacarlson> anygivenname: check sudo iptables -L to verify you have all ports open
<anygivenname> sacarlson: I have ping & it is coming great
<Othi`> any idea what that might be?
<SnowmanX11> Hi Guys,
<gman_> hey
<SnowmanX11> I have an MSI GX720 laptop with an integrated Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) Realtek ALC1200
<SnowmanX11> Does someboedy have a same?
<Travis-42> How do I set the default program for opening a file?
<sacarlson> anygivenname: ok try your clients browser on the port you use and see with wireshark if that's also visable or whatever port you use
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  right click on a file with the extension you want., then either under properties. or use the open with.. menu item
<SnowmanX11> Travis-42: right click, properties, select what to open it.
<Travis-42> Dr_Willis, SnowmanX11 -- that only works that time. it doesn't make it the default
<sacarlson> anygivenname: ok got to go,  good luck
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  theres a check box you are overlooking then.
<korsakoff-> hello everybody
<korsakoff-> someone could suggest me a good program for irc chat for bash?
<Dr_Willis> Travis-42:  under  or you are not using the items under the PROPERTIES dialog box.
<gman_> korsakoff- irssi
<Dr_Willis> korsakoff-:  weechat or irssi - i perfer weechat
<korsakoff-> thanks
<korsakoff-> d6chung
<rbk17> korsakoff-: tinyirc
<korsakoff-> Dr_Willis
<korsakoff-> and rbk17
<Goliath> hey i have a problem with grub2. when i enable the framebuffer, ttys get off the screen (appear at 2 bottom lines). Also this seems to happen only after x serve starts.
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  ive seen the framebuffer drivers 'fight' with various X video drivers over the years.  ive had machines in the past i could not use Framebufers and X on at the same times
<korsakoff-> and does one of those clients support xdcc?
<DeepThoughts> Hi, I'm having some issues getting a NFS-server up and running on Ubuntu Server 10.04. When I try to interact with the service (start/stop/restart) it just starts spitting out a lot of "Y" (all on new lines). Anyone have a clue on what might be wrong?
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: this didnt happen on grub1, when i used vga= on kernel line
<Dr_Willis> korsakoff-:  i think most do.
<Firartix> yohey :) ! is there a simple command to get the resolution of your screen?
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  grub2 is a total rewrite.  I dont use framebuffers in the consoles any more either.
<Dr_Willis> Firartix:  xrandr perhaps.
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: maybe it has to do with the "keep" option and not the resolution set?
<Firartix> tyvm Dr_Willis
<SnowmanX11> Anybody good at sound configuration?
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  i would have to suggest checking the grub2 wiki page/ and starter guide in the forums. they cover most every aspect of grub2
<RishavT> Hey guys. I've been using Ubuntu since quite a while now, and I've always had a slight lag in the compiz animations. I thought it was because of my configuration (3 yr old laptop, core2duo 1.5GHz, 2gb ram, nvidia GeForce 8400M GS). However, recently my mom bought a Dell Inspiron Mini (Atom 1.6GHz processor, 1gb ram, Intel inegrated graphics). And it works perfectly on hers (better than mine). So It shouldn't be due to low configuration (since even window
<RishavT> s seven works fast), and on researching on the internet I've found out its due to nvidia. But I never found a solution. Anyone knows how I can get rid of this? (Lag increases a lot when using docky)
<Oins> After some (wrong) changes at the sudoers file, i get "/etc/sudoers: syntax error near line..." for a the "sudo -i" command. How can i login as root again?
<rumpe1> Oins, hmm.... i guess you can't
<m4rtin> Oins: is it only -i that fails?
<schnuffle1> Oins: Reboot with live cd chroot to your partition and edit the file
<Oins> no all sudo's fails now
<m4rtin> Oins: do as schnuffle1 suggests (or reboot into recovery mode)
<rbk17> RishavT: a u using the closed source Nvidia drivers?
<rumpe1> Oins, edit it via live-cd
<Oins> hmm... nice. the system has no GPU :D
<RishavT> rbk17: yea. the restricted ones. I even added the x-swats ppa for the latest version (256).
<m4rtin> Oins: you are saying this is a headless box?
<Oins> yes. only the mainboard and the HDDs.. it's my fileserver
<schnuffle1> Oins: if your root account has a password you can become root with su -
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<llutz_> Oins: hint for the next time: always keep a root-session open, when fiddling with sudo/ssh
<Oins> schnuffle1: no, ubuntu root accounts have no password :)
<schnuffle1> Oins: on my headless servers they have :)
<Oins> ok thank you guys, so i have to plugoff the hdd .
<Oins> schnuffle1: Good for you... next time i have this too :)
<schnuffle1> Oins: but please set AllowRootLogin to no on sshd config
<schnuffle1> Oins: and next time use visudo which prefents syntax errors
<llutz_> Forcedcommands-only
<Oins> schnuffle1: i have AllowGroups... and AllowRootLogin no
<m4rtin> Oins: you might be able to fix this by modifying grub to boot with init=/bin/bash
<Oins> schnuffle1: ah is visudo a sudo editor?
<rbk17> RishavT: last thing I can think of: I guess glxinfo | grep vendor
<m4rtin> Oins: actually, cancel that, it won't give your ssh session root
<Dr_Willis> visudo double checkes the sudoers file i belive.
<rbk17> RishavT: gives you: OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<RishavT> rbk17: okay, I'll just do that. one moment.
<Oins> i think the fastest way is to plugoff the hdd and put it on my usb adapter...
<Oins> thanks for your fast help!
<MojoJojo> hi how much swap need for ubuntu installation
<m4rtin> Oins: afraid so
<m4rtin> "The default sudo configuration in Ubuntu is pretty basic and can be found in the /etc/sudoers file. Note that you must never edit this file using a standard text editor. You must use the visudo tool. visudo is required because it will perform extra validation on the sudoers file before you close it to make sure there aren't any syntax errors. This is crucial because a syntax error in a sudoers file could lock out all of the users on you
<m4rtin> r system."
<FloodBot3> m4rtin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oins> new stuff learned (checked)
<RishavT> rbk17: this is what I got (the boxes are newline characters)  server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<RishavT> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<RishavT> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<MojoJojo> hi how much swap need for ubuntu installation
<RishavT> rbk17: i guess the boxes were only in the input box :| forget abt them.
<sveinse> How can I from a shell script determine a package version being newer than others? I first planned on doing string compare, but in that case "1.0.3" is newer/higher than "1.0.23"
<brobinson> i am having trouble recovering files from a failed disk, i am using ubuntu live cd in my efforts, it boots fine i just cant find my files.
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  you are able to mount the filesystem with the problems?
<kaddi> brobinson: if you have the space I'd suggest that you start by making an image of the failed disk
<rbk17> RishavT: ok your GL libs are ok - I have no more ideers
<SnowmanX11> brobinson: I agree. Make image first.
<brobinson> Dr_willis: I think so, i mount /dev/sda1 but the only folders in there are "grub" and "lost+found"
<SnowmanX11> brobinson: what type of files are you hunting for?
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  you  sure you are mounbting the rught filesstem?
<RishavT> rbk17: okay, thanks anyways. I'm anyways thinking of buying a new laptop. I'll go for ATI this time. My friend uses ATI + linux and works like a charm :)
<brobinson> Dr_Willis: I am not sure, I was using Ubuntu 10.10 server
<brobinson> SnowmanX11: I am looking for system and config file apache/mysql
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  sounds like sda1 maybe your /boot/ partition. try mounting other partitions
<m4rtin> brobinson: to get a list of partitions, try  sudo blkid
<kaddi> brobinson: sudo fdisk -l will show you what partitions are on the disks in your system.
<Dr_Willis> RishavT:  ati+linux working like a charm.. is a rareity from wha ti see in this channel
<SnowmanX11> brobinson: 1.) Image  2.) Correct mounting  3.) Recover tools like photorec
<rbk17> RishavT: I think the best (most open) are the Intel ones,,, but they are most likely too slow to play action games...
<kaddi> or what m4rtin said
<SnowmanX11> OK, the last one is for image/picture files
<brobinson> kaddi: fdisk -l does not return anything on my system
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  use sudo fdisk -l
<kaddi> you need to use sudo
<anymous> hello, what's the equivalent of /etc/X11/Xsetup in gnome?
<gman_> brobinson: you have to be root (or using sudo)
<kaddi> testdisk is good to recover files from command line.. but I would really encourage you to make an image first
<phillllipp> hallo
<RishavT> Dr_Willis: yea? Well it did work fine with him. Getting the drivers was a pain, but after that it worked nicely. Anyways, I'll look into it some more. And rbk17: I might go into intel too. I dont game much so shouldn't be a prob.
<kaddi> hi phillllipp
<Dr_Willis> RishavT:  i basically dont get a new laptop these days that are not nvidia (first choice) (or intel) if its ati.. i dont buy.
<Dr_Willis> RishavT:  and definatly avoide 's3' :)
<RishavT> Dr_Wills: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind :)
<ardian> Hi I am doing 2 partitions / and /home which one should be primary ?
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  they boh can be primary partitions
<llutz_> ardian: doesnt matter
 * BluesKaj wonders about a netbook , now that the laptop is with daughter
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  you can have 4 priimary paritions on a hd/. one can be a extended that holds logicals.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  tablets are due out soon. :)  been saving my $$ for one.
<ardian> aha thanks a lot Dr_Willis llutz_
<BluesKaj> tablets bah, I just want something reliable that'll run linux , Dr_Willis
<brobinson> gman_: thanks, i became root and did fdisk -l, how do i tell which partition to mount now?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  that describes the ubuntu tablets :)
<bc81> hi.  does anyone know where i can get some more emblems for nautilus?  i know how to add them one by one, but i/m hoping there might come in packs
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  try mounting them all and looking at whats on them
<easlanov> hi
<Dr_Willis> bc81:  never seen an expansion pack of them. they are a neat idea. that just gets overlooked.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, what's the fascination with fingerprints all over the scrn :)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i rarely notice them on my phone.  if a tablets the same sort of screen. proberly not an issue.
<bc81> Dr_Willis: yea, they are quite handy :-)  i use them all the time, but only having 20 or so is very limited
<wisevoyager> bc81: feel free to see thi site, http://www.webupd8.net/
<Dr_Willis> bc81:  they are the sort of thing i could see just vanish as a feature some day
<brobinson> Dr_Willis: I get the following message when attempting mount /dev/sda2 "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  so specify the filesystem type...
<bc81> Dr_Willis: yea, hehe either that or blow up and go viral
<Dr_Willis>  -t whatever
<bc81> wisevoyager: can you check the link you gave me, it's 404
<Dr_Willis> bc81:  the big trend is dumbing things down. so i doubt if they get used more.
<gman_> brobinson: you can see the fs type in the output from fdisk
<alchimer> salve a tutti
<bc81> Dr_Willis: true, the mori use ubuntu, the more i want features that aren't there
<bc81> wisevoyager: were you being a smartass with that link??
<Dr_Willis> webupd8 is a ubuntu blog/news/theme/eyecandy site last i checked
<Dr_Willis> so is omgubuntu web site.
<wisevoyager> bc81: sorry, try this link instead http://www.webupd8.org/
<bazhang> wisevoyager, dont paste that here please.
<bc81> wisevoyager: ;-) got it, thanks
<root> hi! whats the command to see all the harddrives in ubuntu server?
<wisevoyager> bc81: no prob bro.. :D
<easlanov> anybody know soft for iphone on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> easlanov:  'soft
<Dr_Willis> to do what exactly
<brobinson> Dr_Willis:fdisk -l yields "/dev/sda2              32        2481    19674113    5  Extended"  does this mean that my filesystem type is "Extended"
<kaddi> root sudo fdisk -l will list all partitions on all disks on your server
<llutz_> brobinson: its no filesystem, its an extended partition
<Guest10652> how do i see my harddrives in ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  a extended partion holds Logicals.. sda5+ in you rcase.. yu mount those.. not sda2
<Dr_Willis> Guest10652:  sudo fdisk -l, to see a list of seen fileysstmes
<llutz_> partitions
<amin_> what is my network interface name I want a terminal command for that
<Guest10652> Dr_Willis: ty
<brobinson> Dr_Willis: "/dev/sda5              32        2481    19674112   8e  Linux LVM"  does this mean my filesystem type is Linux LVM?
<m4rtin> Amaranth: ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> I dont use LVM's but tha seems the case.
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BluesKaj> amin_, depends what kind of connection
<Dr_Willis> amin_:  see what ifconfig shows.
<Atlantic777> Any ideas how to set image preview on folder icons?
<qebab> Hi, does anyone know why my tcp connections (Like ssh or streams) would randomly start lagging while I'm on battery power, but never while I'm using a charger? I can't see anything in power management that reduces the power output to my wireless, could there also be somewhere else to look?
<CoGo> Hey gang. I'm trying to get a 1920x1080 resolution, using an nVidia Quadro 3400 (current restricted driver) on Ubuntu 10.10 with a 22" screen.
<Dr_Willis> CoGo:  you ran the nvidia-settings tool? what sort of connection to the monito rare you using?
<CoGo> Problem is it maxes out at 1360x768. Without the restricted driver, I'm limited to 1024x768. Editing xorg.conf doesn't seem to add anything, and xrandr doesn't show any additional modes.
<amin_> Dr_Willis: how can I Find My Main dsl connection I have eth0 that is my lan and eth1 and lo and ppp0 and ppp1 I have to say I creat 3 vpn connection
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, I did. The connection is VGA cable, and this resolution works under Windows.
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, I suspect it doesn't recognize the monitor's ability to handle it. Interestingly, when I ran a game under Linux, it DID recognize and set that resolution.
<onceltuca> minimec: hmm ok..
<Dr_Willis> CoGo:  personally.. i would dump the vga.. and go dvi. the picture will look a lot bette. and your res issues will proberly go away also.
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, I can give it a try. I believe I have a DVI cable here somewhere..
<Dr_Willis> CoGo:  ive had to convince a dozen guys at work in the past to start using dvi.. they all came back amazed at how much beter dvi looked.
<brobinson> Dr_Willis: it appears the only mountable partition is sda1, it has files inside but does not contain my old system (files to be recovered)?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure how good an idea it is to hotswap out vga to hdmi cables. :) You may want to poweroff to switch
<Dr_Willis> brobinson:  if they are not in lost+found, then im not sure how else you can revcover them
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, I checked first, don't have them.
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, but I did find out I'm converting the DVI signal to VGA.
<Dr_Willis> CoGo:  that can cause even more problems.
<Dr_Willis> CoGo:  and going through a KVM type switch - even more issues.
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, still, shouldn't it be possible to force higher resolutions on Ubuntu by editing the xorg.conf?
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, I mean, obviously, it works if it's set.
<Dr_Willis> CoGo:  proberly. but ive not had to mess with it  in years. :)
<Dr_Willis> replaced all my desk hogging/backbreaking CRTs with lcd's and not looked back.
<CoGo> But the options I add in don't show up on the nVidia control panel. Same with regular Monitors screen if I use OS drivers.
<nickGGG> hi, when I try to install an app it says not enough disk space. Im with win7 and ubuntu. can any1 help me ?
<CoGo> It does recognize the screen as CRT. I recall previous versions of Ubuntu with the same issue having a dialog to manually configure a screen, which solved the problem. Since it's gone now, is there any way to achieve that?
<schnuffle1> nickGGG: what says a df -h in ubuntu?
<nickGGG> schnuffle1, Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<nickGGG> /dev/sda5             2.3G  2.2G   64M  98% /
<nickGGG> tmpfs                1007M     0 1007M   0% /lib/init/rw
<nickGGG> varrun               1007M  108K 1007M   1% /var/run
<nickGGG> varlock              1007M     0 1007M   0% /var/lock
<FloodBot3> nickGGG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickGGG> udev                 1007M  164K 1007M   1% /dev
<llutz_> brobinson: you need LVM-support to mount /dev/mapper/something (which is inside your sda5)
<llutz_> !lvm | brobinson
<ubottu> brobinson: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<schnuffle1> !paste | nickGGG
<ubottu> nickGGG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nickGGG> schnuffle1, !paste
<nickGGG> !paste
<schnuffle1> nickGGG: that means your linux partition if full, so you'll need to provide some extra space
<llutz_> brobinson: use google to find out, how you can use ubuntu live-cd to access lvm. it doesn't support it ootb
<nickGGG> schnuffle1, how do i do this ?
<CoGo> Dr_Willis, maybe you can see something wrong with this http://pastebin.com/ypEGXR0x
<schnuffle1> nickGGG: use a partition tool like gparted or ghost to resize your partitions
<brobinson> thanks for all your help guys, bye bye
<nickGGG> schnuffle1, what partition i need to expand ?
<paradigmflow> I'm trying to to get a couple of libraries; libxvid and libx264, tried apt-get but says unknown command :$
<schnuffle1> nickGGG: te linux partition /dev/sda5
<AbhijiT> my terminal bell is not working
<AbhijiT> --bell
<AbhijiT> help
<schnuffle1> paradigmflow: use sudo
<Dr_Willis> paradigmflow:  whats the exact command you are using.
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  clarify what you mean.
<paradigmflow> I did; sudo apt-get libxvid
<llutz_> paradigmflow: read "man apt-get"
<schnuffle1> paradigmflow: sudo apt-get install libxvid
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, in clamscan i give the option --belll that it will make sound when it got an infected file. but it dont make any sound
<Dr_Willis> paradigmflow:  Thats not correct sysntax.. apt-get install pacxkagename
<Decco> i need help
<AbhijiT> Decco, ak
<paradigmflow> ahhh....duh
<Goliath> hey
<Decco> ak?
<Goliath> what options does GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX= in  /etc/default/grub accept? (grub2)
<incur> hi . i just fresh install, but i got no sound. my sound card Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value. Already run alsamixer and check master volume, adjust to maximum. help pls.
<xangua> paradigmflow: apt-get -h
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  the use of the ctrl-a pc-spkr type bell. i belive is disabled because the pcspkr module is blackisted. perhaps load it.
<Decco> whats that=
<Decco> ?
<paradigmflow> I knew there was something I'd missed :(
<Decco> im new ubuntu user and im trying to run my bluetooth stick
<nickGGG> schnuffle1, i open gparted and i click the partition but I cant resize it. when i click partition >resize its not clickable
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, why is it blacklisted?
<Decco> but ubuntu cant find that stick
<netia> lol
<Decco> can someone help me out plz
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, how to load it?
<AbhijiT> !bluetooth | Decco
<ubottu> Decco: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<AbhijiT> !manual | Decco
<ubottu> Decco: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<schnuffle1> nickGGG: you cn't resize mounted partitions: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<rsh> hey guys my firefox upgrade failed and it says i don't have firefox at all.
<bc81> nickGGG: you can boot from the ubuntu livecd and use gparted
<schnuffle1> rsh: how did you upgrade
<Goliath> which is better to use, grub2 framebuffer or UVESAFB?
<Dr_Willis> rsh: normally you just let the package manager handle upgrades
<rsh> schnuffle1, i used synaptic
<Decco> trying
<Intersecret334> <Yugo@unknown-net> -
<nickGGG> bc81, is the cd i used to install ubu the lice cd ?
<snimavat> How can I import das public key created in cpanel ?
<rsh> and it snapped it
<incur> hi . i just fresh install, but i got no sound. my sound card Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value. Already run alsamixer and check master volume, adjust to maximum. help pls.
<snimavat> I need to connect to ssh server
<bc81> nickGGG: yes
<nickGGG> bc81, ok i will try it
<snimavat> they i could download the dsa public key from cpanel, but how do i import it?
<bc81> nickGGG: remember to back up your critical data first
<jolly_xen> anyone know the name of the ide driver in ubuntu?
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, ??hepl
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  and the issue is?
<paradigmflow> it just says couldn't find package libxvid?
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, the bell!
<schnuffle1> rsh: open a console and do a sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and tell me what it says
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  you loaded the pcskpr module?
<llutz_> snimavat: cat key.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, how to load that module? why is it blacklisted? how to enable bell?
<Goliath> which is better to use, grub2 framebuffer or UVESAFB?
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, how to look into that moduloe? what to look for?
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  its blacklisted because people HATE the system beeps
<AbhijiT> oh ko
<AbhijiT> ok
<Decco> ok i do the installation
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  sudo modprobe pcspkr
<snimavat> llutz: thts it? the key name is id_dsa it doesnt have .pub extension
<Decco> but he cant realize my stick
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  also check if it beeps in the console.. vs in X.
<llutz_> snimavat: names doesn't matter
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, okay
<Decco> i got kbluetooth
<snimavat> ok
<Decco> bluez
<snimavat> lemme try
<Decco> restarted the bluetooth
<Decco> and i cant see any icon
<paradigmflow> I'm trying to videoporama and it gives me two errors about the xvid and x284 libraries not installed
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, i done sudo modprobe pcskr and it does nothing
<paradigmflow> *run
<Decco> how can i use my bluetooth stick
<alter-ego> hey has anyone used the photoshop 3d texturing thing in wine?
<alter-ego> i was wonderin how it ran
<Decco> can someone querry me plz
<bc81> Decco: what model # of stick?
<Decco> i need to run that bluetooth stick
<Decco> sitecom
<nickGGG> bc81, how do i boot from the live cd?
<Decco> usb bluetooth stick
<Decco> think its a standard one
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  you tried the progrem after you loaded the module?
<nickGGG> bc81, i inserted the cd and rebooted but there is only options to install ubu or try it
<snimavat> llutz_: ~/.ssh directory doesnt exist
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, nope. i dont kow how to load it
<bc81> nickGGG: try it
<Dr_Willis> AbhijiT:  sudo modprobe pcspkr     then rerun your app...
<bc81> nickGGG: this will boot you into a live desktop environment
<snimavat> llutz_: ??
<nickGGG> bc81, so it will give me root access ?
<AbhijiT> oh yah okay
<bc81> nickGGG: yes, you can then resize your partitions
<AbhijiT> Dr_Willis, will do it. thank you.
<llutz_> snimavat: you have to do that on the server-account, where you want to login to
<nickGGG> bc81, ok ty
<snimavat> llutz_: what?
<iuri> I installed php5 and mysql-5.1 on my ubuntu 10.04 but somehow phpinfo() does not recognizes mysql. I installed php5-mysql mysql-client mysql-server mysql-common and phpmyadmin. What am i missing?
<snimavat> I have a sharedhost that supports ssh access
<snimavat> llutz_: the key already exist on server
<snimavat> llutz_: now i want to import the key to my local computer, so that i can connect using ssh command
<snimavat> llutz_: u got it?
<paradigmflow> are these dead now? "Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<paradigmflow> "
<llutz_> snimavat: do it other way round. create the key locally, "ssh-copy-id user@server" then
<llutz_> snimavat: use ssh-keygen
<snimavat> llutz_: i want to import a private dsa key to my local computer
<antti> hey, need a help with energyxt 2.5.4 losing all previous settings when started
<incur> hi . i just fresh install, but i got no sound. my sound card Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value. Already run alsamixer and check master volume, adjust to maximum. help pls.
<snimavat> llutz_: private key already exist, i have downloaded it from cpanel. i just need to import it
<alter-ego> hey has anyone used the photoshop 3d texturing thing in wine... i was wondering how it ran??
<AbhijiT> !sound | incur
<ubottu> incur: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<llutz_> snimavat: then just copy that key to ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<VCoolio> incur: do you also have onboard sound? disable that in bios, see if it helps
<llutz_> snimavat: create .ssh if it doesn't exist
<Daekdroom> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<snimavat> llutz_: on my local computer ryt? just create a .ssh directory and copy the id_dsa there?
<llutz_> snimavat: yes
<snimavat> ok
<antonello> ciao
<antonello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<snimavat> llutz_: after compying too. it says connection refused
<alter-ego> hey has anyone used the photoshop 3d texturing thing in wine... i was wondering how it ran??
<shomon> hi, I've been really stupid and went to /var/cache and ran rm (without the -r) in ubuntu 10.04
<llutz_> snimavat: sshd is up and running on server?
<snimavat> yep
<shomon> have I destroyed my system?
<AbhijiT> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<AbhijiT> :o
<llutz_> snimavat: no iptables-rules blocking port 22
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  you may have confused apt a lot.
<antonello> hello
 * AbhijiT ddnt knew that factoid exists!!!
<Dr_Willis>  /var/cache/ has a lot of differnt things..
<shomon> well when I saw I wasn't in /var/www/cache as I thought I was, I did a control c
<shomon> so it's just anything that would have been in the base /var/cache
<snimavat> llutz_: on my desktop?
<llutz_> snimavat: server
<snimavat> llutz_: no such rules
<shomon> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis>  i dont see any actual files in /var/cache/ just a lot of dirs.
<snimavat> llutz_: no, i can connect from putty
<shomon> cool... I hope then I didn't destroy something.
<llutz_> snimavat: "ssh -vvv user@server" and check output for errors
<shomon> is there a way to find out what is in a standard var/cache?
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  with out the  -r  - i dont think it would remove anything. except perhaps empty dirs
<snimavat> llutz_: connection to host port 22 refused
<shomon> or is it always empty.. I did an LS so it would only have been hidden files?
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  it would depend on what you got installed
<llutz_> shomon: there are no files going to be deleted by "rm /var/cache"
<shomon> cool! thanks
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  /var/cache has about 20 dirs in it here.
<snimavat> ok
<antonello> qualche italiano????
<shomon> ok. I didn't descend
<shomon> !italian
<Dr_Willis> and some links..
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shomon> thanks Dr_Willis
<snimavat> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<snimavat> debug1: Applying options for *
<snimavat> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<snimavat> debug1: Connecting to xxx port 22.
<snimavat> debug1: connect to address xxx port 22: Connection refused
<snimavat> ssh: connect to host xxx port 22: Connection refused
<FloodBot3> snimavat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonello> canale italiano?
<NickGGG> bc81, when i click on resize it says max size is 2.3gb
<shomon> non hai visto che te l'ho mostrato prima antonello?
<antonello> excuse mie
<shomon> #ubuntu-it
<shomon> nessun problema/no problem!
<snimavat> llutz_: connection refused
<ibrahim> i have backuped things since i was using widows 7 and i need to use them on ubuntu ??
<snimavat> no specific error
<bc81> NickGGG: you must shrink the ntfs (windows) partition firs
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  clarify what you are wanting to do exactly.
<llutz_> snimavat: you are sure to use correct ip/servername + username?
<bc81> !it | antonello
<ubottu> antonello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<snimavat> yes
<snimavat> i am using my domain name,
<snimavat> try jsptube.com
<snimavat> llutz_: jsptube.com
<llutz_> snimavat: 22/tcp closed ssh
<snimavat> llutz_: what is tht?
<llutz_> snimavat: nmap reports port 22 as closed, check your server
<epox> hi everybody, just switched over from xp, first time ubuntu user, was wondering if anybody can help me troubleshoot a few things.. first off i can't seem to get decent download speeds.. nothing over 200-300Kb/sec (when im normally used to 1000+Kb/s)
<ibrahim> i made backup cds cince i was using windows 7 now i need to extract them on ubuntu in order to use them
<snimavat> llutz_: ohh
<snimavat> lemme contact my host
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  if you made normal data 'disks' linux should be able to aces the files on them.  im not sure how you made a 'backup' cd. since that could mean a lot of things.
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  if you put the cd in the driver and look at it.. what files are on it?
<ibrahim> Dr_willis:the cd came out like a UDF volume
<rsh> hey schnuffle1 , i tried sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, it says Could not open lock file permission denied
<schnuffle1> rsh: have you some updater running in the panel?
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  try mounting it by hand with the -t udf fileysstem option perhaps.
<rsh> yes
<llutz_> snimavat: check port sshd is listening to (grep Port /etc/ssh/sshd_config), check sshd running (lsof -i :<ssh-port>)
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ubuntu having issues with udf disks. but windows maybe doing some weirdness with them
<snimavat> llutz_: until i can connect using ssh, i cant run those commands on my server ;) its a shared host
<llutz_> snimavat: you said you can connect using putty
<schnuffle1> rsh: okay close it and retry
<snimavat> llutz_: dint try today, i usually do it from another windows machine, and it always works.
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  check of the forums finds --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581471
<snimavat> llutz_: sorry for confusion
<epox> <--- New Ubuntu User Here... Help me share files between my windoze XP machine and my Ubuntu Machine please?
<llutz_> snimavat: anyway, those are the things you have to check. your problems seems server-related to me
<Dr_Willis> epox:  right click on a folder to share. and select share yet?
<snimavat> llutz_: yep, seems like, will contact my host. thanks for ur time
<ibrahim> Dr_willis:ok
<Dr_Willis> epox:  it should then install some extra packages.
<schnuffle1> epox: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Dr_Willis> epox:  you may also eant to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set the proper default workgroup.
<Dr_Willis> epox:  and give the linux users a proper samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<epox> Dr_Willis: installing extra packages now...
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> i removed previous kernel from synaptic. i updated grub. but still it is showing two kenrel in grub menu
<AbhiJit> how to remove that previoe kernel completely?
<AbhiJit> help
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  you are worying way too much about it.
<ikonia> AbhiJit: in synaptic, how many kernels are showing as installed
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, i just wanted to free space
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  you are not seeing the same kernel twice. once for normal, once for recovery?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, checking..
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, latest kernel,latestkernlrecovery,old kernel,old kernel recovery
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  if you are so short of space that removeing a kernel helps.. you need to be gettting a bigger hd.. :)
<AbhiJit> :)
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  its always a good idea to keep at least 1 spare/older kenrnel.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, 2.6.32.29 is installed but its not being show in grub menu and 2.6.32.28 is installed which is being shows in menu and 2.6.32.27 is not installed (i removed) but its still being shown in menu Dr_Willis
<antti> -fi
<ikonia> AbhiJit: show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, Linux abhi-laptop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> AbhiJit: can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image" please
<antti> hello, any clue how about EnergyXT 2.5 software so it saves the settings i make?
<Daghdha> Hi, i restored a system partition but when i reboot all i get is the cursor blinking in the top left corner. What does that signify?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/UrHDDUDs
<Daghdha> install grub2?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: and you're still seeing .27 in your grub menu  ?
<ikonia> !grub2> Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> AbhiJit: Hmmmm have you run update-grub ?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes 3 times
<AbhiJit> wait
<ikonia> and it's not changing it, how odd
<AbhiJit> ikonia, while installing the latest updates it installed the latest kernel it asked me that i dont have menu.lst do i want to generate then i said yes
<Daghdha> thanks
<ikonia> AbhiJit: why did you say yes to that ?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i thought that menu.lst is imp file i should have it?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: no, you're using grub2  aren't you ?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes grub2
<ikonia> AbhiJit: ok, so that doesn't use menu.lst
<ikonia> AbhiJit: do you have /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ibrahim> Dr_willis:i mounted it but aactually it was windows backuped files i need to extract them as they were in thier previous form in windows
<lehel_> why i cannot copy in file system it says access denied
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yes
<llutz_> lehel_: check permissions
<ikonia> AbhiJit: ok, so if you look in there, does that match the menu you see on your grub boot screne ?
<ikonia> screen
<xgt001> hello
<lehel_> i have permission when i logged in it asked the password and gave it
<xgt001> i am having issues with bluetooth on 10.04
<xgt001> can anybody help??
<minimec> lehel_: ONly folders where you have permissions to write as normal user is /home/yourname and /tmp
<AbhiJit> ikonia, nope. because in menu.lst it is showing right kernels that is .29 first and then .28. but in real i see .28 and then .27 in grub menu screen
<epox> I'm trying to edit sysctl.conf but it's coming up read only, i SHOULD know how to change permissions but i can't seem to figure it out..
<alter-ego> is there a way to boot ubuntu over a network
<suprengr> ikonia: just a thought... time for AbhiJit to do an install grub with sudo?
<llutz_> AbhiJit: "grep  menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<ikonia> suprengr: why would re-installing grub help ?
<lehel_> and how can i set so i can copy is usr
<suprengr> ikonia: imho.. yes
<gpc> just need to update-grub
<ikonia> suprengr: why ?
<AbhiJit> llutz, http://pastebin.com/jDidSuYr
<ray_> epox - type -> sudo nautilus
<ikonia> suprengr: why would re-installing grub help ?
<ray_> super user for the file manager
<bastidrazor> !gksudo > ray_
<ubottu> ray_, please see my private message
<llutz_> AbhiJit: so thats what the boot-menu shows you?
<minimec> lehel_: You would have to start nautilus with sudo like 'gksudo natilus' (filemanager) or 'sudo cp yourfile /usr/bin' in a console
<suprengr> ikonia: it would attempt a 'proper' / complete install of grub2 ignoring g1 error
<AbhiJit> llutz, right
<minimec> lehel_: nautilus not natilus ;)
<ikonia> suprengr: there already is a proper install of grub2
<lehel_> i want to copy azureus2.jar in /usr/share/java
<suprengr> ikonia: ok... came in late on this one, sorry to have disturbed
<AbhiJit> ikonia, llutz how to clear this mess? i just wanted to coonfirm that this mess occured due to my saying yes to that create menu.lst?
<Goliath> hey i use the grub2 framebuffer with "keep" resolution option. Will i gain anything by also usying uvesafb?
<minimec> lehel_: 'sudo cp azureus2.jar /usr/share/java'
<xgt001> hey guys
<llutz_> ikonia: i doubt that grub2 install is "proper"
<xgt001> can u tell hw to triple boot with ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 and win 7
<ikonia> llutz_: why ?
<AbhiJit> xgt001, first install windows 7 then 10.04 and then 10.10
<lubunturulz> exactly
<ikonia> xgt001: multiple ubuntu install's is not a good setup with grub 2
<lehel_> minimec i'm relatively new to ubuntu, i wrote in terminal and it says no such file
<xgt001> ok nw the problm is twistd
<llutz_> ikonia: AbhiJit sees grub2 menu which isn't actually updated, the menu.lst is updated but shouldn't be used at all
<ikonia> xgt001: grub2 is not a good tool for allowing multiple linux distros to be managed
<lehel_> the file is on desktop
<xgt001> i have 11.04 and win7 dual boot
<AbhiJit> yeah
<xgt001> i would like to add LTS also
<antti> anyone got propellerhead's Reason 5 working with wine?
<AbhiJit> llutz, so how to correct it now?
<ikonia> llutz_: I agree with that, however I don't think there is anything wrong with the grub install, unless there is something I'm missig
<xgt001> can i install 10.04 along with 11.04??
<epox> When I type "sudo nautilus" i get this error: ** (nautilus:2738): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '2738'
<AbhiJit> ikonia, no you are not missing anything. i told you everything. this time i take care to use only synaptic to do this.
<xgt001> i have downloaded many softwares for 11.04 so ... i don wan2 lose it
<ikonia> xgt001: I'd strongly advise you not to do that
<ikonia> epox: gksudo
<epox> thanks ;)
<minimec> lehel_: Well first, you have to cd into the directory, where the file is located. like 'cd Downloads'
<frimend> What is the best version of ubuntu at the moment?
<frimend> I don't like when they are unstabile. :|
<epox> ** (nautilus:2738): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '2738'
<epox> again
<epox> (nautilus:2757): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<xgt001> only the reason i am using 11.04 is it supports the gprs in my old cellphone
<ikonia> frimend: 10.10 is the current stable, 10.04 is the current stable LTS release, both are acceptable
<xgt001> no special reason
<bc81> does anyone else have this folder ~/.fr-irqJdq ??  i don't know where it came from and google isn't helping
<AbhiJit> llutz, ikonia help please
<bullgard4>  /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave includes the line: '. "${PM_FUNCTIONS}" .' Where is defined PM_FUNCTIONS ?
<frimend> ikonia: Thank you for your feedback!
<ikonia> bullgard4: you'll need to follow the include's up the scripts
<ikonia> AbhiJit: not sure what's causing that behviour, never seen it before, never seen grub2 offer to generate a menu.lst either
<antti> modprobe error on boot here. it says something about a missing module.dep
<erUSUL_> bc81: seems random genrated so searching for it wont help
<AbhiJit> ikonia, ok. then should i try reinstalling grrub and then new kernel?
<lehel_> minimec could you please guide me step by step
<AbhiJit> ikonia, or instead ask on forums?
<xgt001> my basic problem is
<ikonia> AbhiJit: I don't think so, I wouldn't re-install unless I had reason to believe grub2 was broke, but it's your call
<xgt001> i cant pair up my cell in ubuntu 10.04 or even 10.10
<bc81> erUSUL_: ok, inside the folder looks like this:  ~/.fr-irqJdq/configfolders/.icons/ a bunch of my icons
<xgt001> it wont even allow to transfer files... let alone use gprs
<AbhiJit> ikonia, llutz_ llutz ok btw thanks your for time.i first ask on forum now
<ikonia> xgt001: why are you telling us this /
<AbhiJit> thanks for your*
<ikonia> AbhiJit: very odd behaviour from grub
<xgt001> ikonia: can u help me fix it???
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yeah
<dub54> hi, downloaded the .iso from the ubuntu site, burned it as an image and booted from cd but it's been stuck on a black screen for a while now?
<erUSUL_> bc81: may be a caching dir for used icons ... but i do not really know
<dub54> haven't gone through any options yet
<llutz_> AbhiJit: sry could not help, but reinstalling grub2 sounds not too stupid to me (jm2c)
<bullgard4> ikonia: This task is difficult to accomplish here as I cannot recognize a file (or script) hierarchy.
<mkanyicy> AbhiJit: grub2 or old grub?
<frimend> Last time I istalled ubuntu, I recall having troubles with burning the disc. I tried to burn several DVDs, but they did not boot. But when I burned it on a CD, it booted up nicely.
<frimend> What could be the trouble, if one experiences these symthoms?
<ikonia> bullgard4: why do you want to know then ?
<bc81> erUSUL_: k, i'm going to rename it and reboot later..hopefully nothing breaks :-)
<j1tters> has anyone successfully gotten a net-to-net ipsec vpn running? stuck with..  000 #1: "net-to-net":500 STATE_MAIN_I1 (sent MI1, expecting MR1); EVENT_RETRANSMIT in 10s; nodpd; idle; import:admin initiate
<dub54> hmm, it's a dvd I burnt to
<xgt001> frimend: i have had no issues burning bootable dvds
<j1tters> both sides ubuntu 10.10...  openswan.
<frimend> So I have heard.
<erUSUL_> bc81: good luck
<frimend> Perhaps it could be a issue with my dvd-rom?
<ardian> Hi I did an fresh install of Ubuntu and I used /boot to install grub but it isn't giving me the options to boot
<minimec> lehel_: in what folder did you put the azureus2 file first.
<AbhiJit> mkanyicy, grub2
<AbhiJit> llutz_, ok
<Goliath> hey i use the grub2 framebuffer with "keep" resolution option. Will i gain anything by also using uvesafb?
<gratz|home> Still having this problem if anyone has any ideas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682084
<AbhiJit> llutz_, what is jm2c?
<ikonia> gratz|home: don't think so
<ikonia> gratz|home: sorry, not you
<ikonia> oops
<llutz_> AbhiJit: sry, just my 2 cents
<ikonia> Goliath: nope, don't see why you would
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> llutz_, ok :)
<bullgard4> ikonia: Someone asked how he could determine how his Ubuntu computer was put back to work after sleeping.
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok, so if you are unable to follow the script tree backwards as it is too hard, you won't be able to do this task
<bullgard4> ikonia: ok.
<AbhiJit> hey guys just found new horrible thing
<lehel_> this is what i want to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134958, i downloaded thetar.bz2 file on desktop
<dub54> restarted and seems to be on a purple screen with a keyboard and person icon at the bottom, sound normal?
<Goliath> ikonia: from what i know grub2 framebuffer sets a resolution on boot and then passes it to the kernel with "keep" option. Would also using uvesafb make switching between ttys and x server faster?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, llutz_ mkanyicy i just chekced synaptic for insatlling grub and i found that grub2 is not installed at all. there is only old grub installed. i think grub2 got remjoved while i was removing old kerrnel
<minimec> lehel_: ... and why would you want to install azureus manually. sudo apt-get install azureus?
<lehel_> the file i want to copy is in folder vuze, on desktop
<ikonia> Goliath: I don't think so
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: just installed xfce4.8 by ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8 on xubuntu but still its xfce 4.6 anybody can help?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: intersting, then menu.lst should be used, but you say that is different to what you see on screen
<llutz_> AbhiJit: but it is still written into MBR
<minimec> lehel_: Your link is a thread dating 2006 ;)
<multiplatinum> thauriswulfa,  log out and back in
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: logged out and in?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, llutz_ yeah now i am removing old grub and now installing grub2
<lehel_> cause i cannot set the port in vuze that is on ubuntu repository higher then 49000 ,
<thauriswulfa> multiplatinum: done reboot many times
<multiplatinum> schnuffle1,  i'll hand it over to you then :P
<lehel_> and if i set under 49000 is blocked
<Cheery> updating nvidia drivers to get my new graphics card to work.
<andy__> quit
<schnuffle1> :9
<eXpLoD> how can i make my own linux distro and make it as an .iso(like thre is backtrack and such so i will have all the stuff already installed and so)?
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: when you do sudo dpkg -l | grep xfce what shows up?
<ikonia> eXpLoD: that's not an ubuntu issue, sorry. We don't support that here
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Cheery> ubuntu's hardware drivers menu has old drivers so I wonder how do I activate the drivers I download myself
<BluesKaj> lehel_, try deluge , one set port ranges as high as possible
<minimec> lehel_: what would that have to do with azureus? This would rather be a firewall thing I guess.
<AbhiJit> done. now i restart and check.
<ikonia> Cheery: you shouldn't do that
<AbhiJit> brb
<LuciusMare> schnuffle1: google "linux from scratch"
<lehel_> sorry this is what i want http://forum.vuze.com/thread.jspa?messageID=230356
<botcity> dub54: what  graphics card do you have?
<schnuffle1> LuciusMare: ?
<hros> salve ... I try to install 10.10, but it seems to hang. "pss xf" shows activate-dmraid -> /bin/partman -> 30parted being the last processes ... I have the impression that it hangs because of RAID. but I dont even have RAID in bios ... :-(
<ikonia> Cheery: the drivers in the ubuntu menu are tried and tested with the kernel
<lehel_> i messed the links earlier
<minimec> lehel_: BluesKaj: I would also consider deluge. It's a good tool.
<dub54> botcity: not 100%, just got given the pc today
<Cheery> ikonia: yea, though what do I do if there's not new drivers in that menu?
<LuciusMare> schnuffle1: oops, I mislooked, that should have went to eXpLoD
<dub54> AGP
<BluesKaj> correction , lehel_ one can set port ranges as high as possible
<ikonia> Cheery: nothing
<LuciusMare> eXpLoD: google "linux from scratch"
<chiiiiiz> hi!
<chiiiiiz> still struggling with conky
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1: heres the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/563087/
<Cheery> ikonia: I assume you're wrong
<botcity> dub54: is it a blank screen ?
<schnuffle1> LuciusMare: you can use the tab to complete names
<ikonia> LuciusMare: please stop, linux from scratch won't do what he wants, and we do not support custom distros in here
<chiiiiiz> No more error messages left, but still nothing displays
<ikonia> Cheery: I'm not
<dub54> botcity: nope, purple, keyboard icon and a man in a circle icon at the bottom
<LuciusMare> schnuffle1: I know, and I did, I just thought you asked for the custom distro
<LuciusMare> ikonia: It is, for what I remember, a howto for making your own linux distro, including a live cd, but sorry then
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: so are the installed xfce versions the one you want to have?
<dub54> (keyboard icon) = (stick man in circle icon)
<hros> all I get is an ever-rotating dial ... quite similar to windows.
<ikonia> LuciusMare: no it's not
<ardian> Hi I did an fresh install of Ubuntu and I used /boot to install grub but it isn't giving me the options to boot
<ardian> to ubuntu or windows
<glidr> Cheery: ikonia is correct.
<AbhiJit> heyyyyyyy ikonia llutz_ llutz Problem solved!!!!!!!!! :)
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  you did install grub to the HD, and not a partition  ie: sda vs sda1
<ikonia> AbhiJit: do tell
<hros> can I somehow tell the installer "dont you use RAID!"
<chiiiiiz> here is what it says when I try to launch conky in a console
<AbhiJit> now it is showing the right kernels! :)
<chiiiiiz> http://pastebin.com/D1pmAFuu
<ikonia> hros: are you installing from the desktop CD ?
<dub54> ahh got it now
<ardian> Dr_Willis: I installed it to sda6
<hros> ikonia: I'm installing via USB-stick
<ardian> But it's just going to windows
<Dr_Willis> ardian:  grub installs the the MBR of thehd.. sda  not sda6
<ikonia> hros: ok, but is it the desktop CD image ?
<BluesKaj> lehel_, altho  prefer ktorrent sinxe I'm a kde user ..ktorrent also uses less bandwidth than deluge , due deluges' non dynamic auto bandwidth allocation set by the ser
<bastidrazor> chiiiiiz: you need to give it a .conkyrc file to read.
<Cheery> glidr: if so, then that list is lagging badly behind and I need to still install drivers myself.
<ardian> Dr_Willis: Yes but I changed that :(
<AbhiJit> ikonia, llutz_ now i have the latest kernel .29 and .28 and i wanted to remove the .28. so please tell me whats the safest thing to remove from syaptic? there are two things generic,image i think
<hros> ikonia: I think so
<chombee_> I'm wondering what the best option is for creating an encrypted external hard drive to backup my home dir: truecrypt, ecryptfs, dmcrypt... TrueCrypt looks probably easiest, but it has a dodgy license
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | ardian
<Cheery> glidr: no 260.19.36 drivers that provide opengl4 support.
<ubottu> ardian: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> Cheery: no you don't, you need to trust the ubuntu developers that they are the best/compatible drivers available
<glidr> Cheery. Than I guess thats what you will do
<dub54> botcity: just got to the install screen but now getting live file not found when i enter on install
<chiiiiiz> bastidrazor: http://pastebin.com/4jrxJGSg
<jolly_xen> is there something better than apt-get, yum like?
<ikonia> hros: then it won't give you the option to use raid disks
<BluesKaj> sorry lehel_ my KB is acting up again
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1: no
<glidr> I have learned the hard way
<lehel_> the repository-version in Ubuntu is a modified Vuze with additional restrictions and prevents using high ports so i downloaded one from soundforge and would like to copy it manually in file system
<jolly_xen> or do i just need to know how to use apt-get better
<glidr> we are just trying to warn you
<glidr> and help
<Cheery> ikonia: I think my next install is debian
<chiiiiiz> I commented all lines that do not work with me (like things related to temp sensors)
<lehel_> Blueskaj i will try ktorrent as well
<ikonia> Cheery: ok, install debian
<DaGeek247> jolly_xen you can use 'aptitude'
<glidr> Cheery: gnome uses debian
<bastidrazor> chiiiiiz: okay, but just typing conky will not tell it to use that .conkyrc file. you need conky -c /path/to/file.conkyrc
<hros> ikonia: I guessed "RAID" because the last processes show the script "activate-dmraid"
<hros> anyway ...
<BluesKaj> lehel_, correctin : I prefer ktorrent since I'm a kde user ..ktorrent also uses less bandwidth than deluge , due to deluges' non dynamic auto bandwidth allocation set by the user
<lehel_> but for now i'm interested why i cannot copy in filesystem, why is my acces denied
<user_> hi! does this command sett the rights for only the group namne test sudo chmod 2770 test
<ikonia> hros: no, that's not
<ginosal> hi guys. i'm having some problems with my wireless router. i can surf without problems on window 7, but, on the same laptop, i've got a very unstable connection on ubuntu. what may the issue be?
<retrofit> !ops I've just cut off my penis and i need a needle and thread to sew it back on
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<retrofit> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<erUSUL_> !permissions > user_
<ubottu> user_, please see my private message
<hros> ikonia, I started "ubiquoty -d" and in the log-file, it shows "<--- GET partman/alignment" , then "--> 1 optimal"
<chiiiiiz> bastidrazor: it is the /home/fred/.conkyrc... but I will give it a try!!
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: how did you add te ppa?
<jolly_xen> DaGeek247: thnx
<hros> ikonia, that's the last message in /var/log/installer/debug  ...
<hros> ikonia, then the installer hangs
<ivan_> #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> hros: are you using hardware or fakeraid on your system ?
<glidr> great job moderating here ikonia. Have a wonderful day everyone
<chiiiiiz> bastidrazor: exactly the same output and no display
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i told installing grub2 and removing old gurb solved my problem. now i wanted to know the safe way to remove old kernel. which thing to remove ? generic or image?
<hros> ikonia, I dont have raid at all
<ikonia> AbhiJit: synaptic is a safe way
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:koshi/xfce-4.8
<AbhiJit> anyway i removed the generic becaus it was the only thihg there
<AbhiJit> ikonia, yeah i removed it. thanks for you all
<AbhiJit> brb
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: and then you did a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade?
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1: no i did, sudo apt-get update
<minimec> AbhiJit: It always makes sense to have two running kernels. you can savely remove the other images via the synaptic package manager.
<Sandra--> Any ideas how to re-add the volume control to the top bar?
<hros> ikonia, and since I have no raid (I dont even have a bios-option for that), I'm puzzled as why ubiquty would like to call "activate-dmraid"
<lehel_> how do i check permision?
<wolfpack> hey guys I am getting this eror while clicking on show desktop icon -"   Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager...". Also I am not able to minize the windows and opent new window. Iam running ubuntu  10.10
<ikonia> hros: it's a process that will run with or without raid
<hros> ikonia, aha. misleading name then :-)
<chiiiiiz> Sandra--: is it not included in the notification-applet?
<ikonia> hros: no, it's just a bit miss-leading in that it needs raid,
<Sandra--> chiiiiiz, nope.
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: then do a sudo apt-get upgrade to see if your xfce get upgraded
<Polmone> ciao
<AbhijiT> M back!!!
<AbhijiT> withought any issues that is!!! :D
<ardian> I am typing at the grub promt find/boot/grub/stage1
<chiiiiiz> which sound server do you use?
<ardian> And it's giving me this Error 15: File not found
<botcity> !panel | Sandra--
<erUSUL_> Sandra--: make sure indicator-sound is installed; and that you panel has the indicator applet(s)
<botcity> !panels | Sandra--
<ubottu> Sandra--: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<schnuffle1> ardian: don't wat you want to do but find syntax is find /path/were/to/start -name nameoffiletofind
<hros> ikonia, if it needs raid, but I dont have raid, is that the reason why my installation hangs?
<ardian> schnuffle1: I don't understand ?
<Sandra--> Thanks... resetting was exactly hat I wanted, I just didn't know it existed.
<schnuffle1> a
<schnuffle1> ardian: you said that you did find /boot/grub/stage1 which will search for any file under the directory and find is not available under grub I think
<wolfpack> hey guys I am getting this eror while clicking on show desktop icon -"   Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager...". Also I am not able to minize the windows and opent new window. Iam running ubuntu  10.10
<Dr_Willis> wolfpack:  you have normal title bar/min/max/close buttons on your windows?
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> wolfpack:  you are just using the normal Gnme desktop? or somthing else?
<dvrcoder> is there a way to access files "hidden" by a mountpoint? say i have mounted /remotedirectory to /home and want to write something to the actual local /home?
<Dr_Willis> dvrcoder:  ive never notced a way to do that.
<Goliath> hey
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: normal one
<Goliath> ikonia: so to use uvesafb framebuffer do i have to disable grub2 framebuffer or force the use of uvesafb in the /etc/default/grub ?
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: it was working properly but suddenly this thing happened
<Dr_Willis> dvrcoder:  accidently lost stuff befir by mounting things over a directory. :)  but never seen a way to get to the stuf without unmountng the fs
<llutz_> dvrcoder: maybe unionfs/aufs could do that.
<Dr_Willis> wolfpack:  odd. try from a terminal 'compiz --replace' or 'metacity --replace' and see if it starts working
<dvrcoder> k, thx, i'll try
<Sandra--> Now I'm running Skype and Empathy and they don't appear anywhere on the panel, any ieas what am I missing?
<precubcr> 7join #yarolinuxx
<precubcr> 7join #yarolinux
<FloodBot3> precubcr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhijiT> Sandra--, did you just installed them? in that case log out and log in
<kexcaliber380864> hi
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: not able to run any command in terminal :(
<bc81> Sandra--: try killall gnome-panel
<Sandra--> AbhijiT, no, I haven't. They are not missing, from the menu, they are missing from the tray bar while running.
<kexcaliber380864> wat kind of distros r u guys using
<lehel_> ok thanx for the help
<AbhijiT> oh okay
<ZacLnxNewb> hi
<Sandra--> bc81, no change.
<minimec> Sandra--: The windowlist in the panel is an applet, so if it was deleted accidently by you, you can just add it again 'right click' mouse.
<AbhijiT> kexcaliber380864, what kind you want?
<BluesKaj> kexcaliber380864, read the topic!
<gpc> kexcaliber380864: This is #ubuntu we use and Support Ubuntu here
<OerHeks> !poll | kexcaliber380864
<ubottu> kexcaliber380864: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kexcaliber380864> well i'm new 2 backtrack
<AbhijiT> huuhh
<Dr_Willis> wolfpack:  err.. cant eveb run somthnbg like 'gedit' from a termina;l? what sort of errors does it give?
<gpc> kexcaliber380864: #backtrack-linux
<chouchou> hello, pls I am trying to install python and thi sis what I have
<Sandra--> minimec, I just reseted the panel, so nothing was deleted. I'm not missing the window list, that's in the bottom panel. I'm missing the icon tray bar.
<Goliath> Dr_Willis:to use uvesafb framebuffer do i have to disable grub2 framebuffer or force the use of uvesafb in the /etc/default/grub ?
<kexcaliber380864> well it pretty good
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | kexcaliber380864
<ubottu> kexcaliber380864: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Dr_Willis> kexcaliber380864:  backtracxk is not Ubuntu >:) and i dont recocomend backtrack for beginners either./
<kexcaliber380864> i'm running it on usb boot
<AbhijiT> Sandra--, delete .gnome and .gnome2 that will lost saved password, theme etc but may solve the issue.
<schnuffle1> chouchou: python should be installed by default
<chouchou> Reading state information... Done
<chouchou> python-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<chouchou> python-glade2 is already the newest version.
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: I am not able to type anything in termianl
<kexcaliber380864> well i'm good at linux
<chouchou> but I can't see python being installed
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  i tend to disable the framebuffer  whenever possiuble. its a neat idea. that just causes way to many issues for its minimal benifits.
<chouchou> or glad
<minimec> Sandra--: yo mean the systry? And it is not there after the reset? strange
<chouchou> how do I fix it pls ?
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: Also Alt + Tab doesnot wok
<minimec> Sandra--: systray...
<Dr_Willis> wolfpack:  so if you start a termal from the menus, does it work?
<Sandra--> minimec, it might be ther, but empty.
<schnuffle1> chouchou: open a terminal and enter python
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: which framebuffer? grub or uvesafb
<chouchou> done
<ZacLnxNewb> Hello, I'm having trouble setting up mysql on my guiless server
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: I opened the terminal from accessories
<kexcaliber380864> wow there r like 100 guys here dont u get confused
<schnuffle1> chouchou: what happens, do you get a python prompt?
<chouchou> Python 2.6.5 (r265:79063, Apr 16 2010, 13:09:56)
<chouchou> [GCC 4.4.3] on linux2
<chouchou> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<ZacLnxNewb> I've been trying multiple tutorials, and I've followed everything intuitive
<Ddorda> hey. how do i change the gdm autologin option from cli?
<Viper92Z-Linux> What's the best FTP server method to use ?
<schnuffle1> chouchou: so you have python installed
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  grub dosent really do much then tell the kernel to default to some frambuffer i think. I dont use the feature so not looked into its ussage with grub2
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  for what?
<chouchou> yes
<gpc> !ot > kexcaliber380864
<chouchou> but I cant see glade there,
<ubottu> kexcaliber380864, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Viper92Z-Linux:  its best to use ssh and forget ftp ever existed..
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: what are you trying to do?
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, files, pictues and music.
<chouchou> wnat to develop a GUI program using python
<wolfpack> mkanyicy:  I am getting this eror while clicking on show desktop icon -"   Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager...". Also I am not able to minize the windows and opent new window. Iam running ubuntu  10.10
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  TCP.  ssh is MUCH better, and more secure, but FTP is a standard that can be useful to have
<kexcaliber380864> how do i do tat????
<schnuffle1> chouchou: so you wrote a script importing the gtk and it said not available?
<kexcaliber380864> ubottu???
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, which program is the most popular ?
<Dr_Willis> kexcaliber380864:  ubottu  is a bot. not a person
<gpc> kexcaliber380864: you should have a new tab named ubottu. click on it
<schnuffle1> chouchou: I prefer much more the Qt bindings but thats personal preference
<systemf1> 中文如何进入？
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: SSH is by default already installed on linux, and takes no extra software on the computer serving, and is easy to connect to with other computers
<gpc> !cn | systemf1
<ubottu> systemf1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1: everything screwed now, there is no title bar in any application and moreover , after log in there was no cursor,
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: did you install or uninstall something? was your system ever worked right before?
<systemf1> 谢谢
<ZacLnxNewb> ZacLnxNewb:  as for FTP, I'm not certain, I don't use FTP on my server
<chouchou> schnuffle1, please have a look at this . you might have a better understanding
<chouchou> http://pastebin.com/z6qpKUAd
<kexcaliber380864> ya ya got it
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  read what I sent to myself >.>
<kexcaliber380864> wat about dr_willis bot too???
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, Thanks I got your message. I'll try to share my files using SSH
<Intersecret938> *** N3rdH3rd@unknown-net is now known as Intersecret@unknown-net
<Dr_Willis> kexcaliber380864:  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: to be exact.
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, I read it already, we all do mistakes :P
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, Thanks!
<wolfpack> mkanyicy: I was chatiing on chromium browser then suddenly this thing happened
<DaGeek247> What is the 'ICE.Authority' file?
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  I use a program called "putty" to manage my server from my windows netbook
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: what happend after the apt-get upgrade?
<kexcaliber380864> well i want to know implementation of java programming in linux
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  basically, you can login remotely using SSH, you basically do the same thing with the client
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: have you restarted you computer, at least?
<Dr_Willis> !java | kexcaliber380864
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  I use Mozilla's "FileZilla"
<ubottu> kexcaliber380864: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<wolfpack> mkanyicy: nope
<schnuffle1> chouchou: oay you have a project to do but I still cn't figure where your problem is
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, btw, is it possible to use a programs like filezilla client to mange the SSH protocol or the server
<bastidrazor> ZacLnxNewb: Viper92Z-Linux on the ubuntu side you'll need openssh-server installed in order to connect to the ubuntu machine via ssh
<ZacLnxNewb> Hello, I'm trying to install mysql on my server, but I can't seem to connect to it remotely.
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: maybe you should try that first
<kbrosnan>  ZacLnxNewb mozilla does not make filezilla
<chouchou> yes
<wolfpack> mkanyicy: I have some files opened and not able to save it
<chouchou> I have been told I have to create an application that will do that
<ZacLnxNewb> bastidrazor:  Viper92Z-Linux  Um,. No?
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1: It installed some of new packages from that repo. and removed old xfce now i have xfce4.8 but there is no title bar in applications
<chouchou> that is the one called fxconsult
<botcity> dub54: hows the install ?
<Dr_Willis> ZacLnxNewb:  check the mysql configs. it might be set to only allow localhost connections by default
<schnuffle1> ZacLnxNewb: open /etc/mysql/my.cnf and look for the listen directive
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: ok, then, try: ALT+F2 then type 'metacity --replace'
<minimec> kexcaliber380864: In Ubuntu you will only find the opensource version of JAVA. The closed source version is in the 'partner' repository now. You will have to activate that in the package manager.
<ZacLnxNewb> schnuffle1:  Dr_Willis   It's set to 0.0.0.0 for all interfaces
<schnuffle1> thauriswulfa: rerun sudo apt-get upgrade to see if everything got updated
<wolfpack> mkanyicy: No shortcuts are working
<bastidrazor> ZacLnxNewb: if you're on a server it is already installed. the desktop version it is not.
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: what is working then?
<mkanyicy> wolfpack: how are you then chatting now?
<kexcaliber380864> well i'm using backtrack
<thauriswulfa> schnuffle1 , ok
<wolfpack> justable to chat ion chromium
<hellguard64> ubuntu 10.10 can't connect to wi-fi
<ZacLnxNewb> bastidrazor:  Viper92Z-Linux  Ah, good point, I have the server version, it's already installed,  on the desktop you have to install ssh
<chouchou> schnuffle1, I first thought I will create a cron job as well as a programm start up option setting
<chouchou> but it seems I am told to create an applicaton that will allow users to registrer and so on
<mkanyicy> im afraid you might have to sacrifice your unsaved files
<ZacLnxNewb> schnuffle1:  I'm using 0.0.0.0 to bind my listening port to all interfaces, local host and the network, still no dice in connecting
<bastidrazor> kexcaliber380864: you should join #backtrack-linux then
<Dr_Willis> kexcaliber380864:  then you should be seeking support in the BackTrack channes.
<schnuffle1> chouchou: what means you installed mini server to your desktop
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis:  I'm using 0.0.0.0 to bind my listening port to all interfaces, local host and the network, still no dice in connecting.
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, so I can't access my SFTP from anywhere without installing the server version or whatever that is.
<schnuffle1> ZacLnxNewb: restarted mysql after changing mysql, check for iptables with iptables -L
<Dr_Willis> ZacLnxNewb:  means little to me really. I just recall seeing that security setting in thge mysql book i read/used a few years back. try setting up specific rules to allow the exact ips perhaps.
<Omen_20> Hi. I installed Windows 7 to a partition on my drive and now GRUB wont show. What should I do with the live cd to get GRUB to become the boot loader again?
<chouchou> schnuffle1, currently I have ubuntu running on vmware, I am trying to test what I am doing. what do you mean by a mini server?
<bastidrazor> Viper92Z-Linux: install openssh-server and you'll be fine using sftp
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub > Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20, please see my private message
<chouchou>   schnuffle1  which application will serve that? do I need to build a new one or ther is already one availble I can download
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  I use a linux server for my sharing, thus SSH  server is already installed by default, however the DESKTOP version requires you install it.  once you have the SSH server software running, it's very easy to connect to it with any SFTP software
<schnuffle1> chouchou: I want to be able to login to the unix mini server on my unbuntu free software (server)
<brandoney> why would my /opt directory be owned by user # 1007 group bin when there is no 1007 in passwd ?  And what is a world permission t instead of x?
<Daghdha> ok
<mkanyicy> !fixgrub > mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy, please see my private message
<Daghdha> so my MBR/Brub2 is still toast
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  and SFTP is supremely safer compared to FTP
<Viper92Z-Linux> bastidrazor, I want to setup that server and access it from my college when I'm there, but my question is, do I have to install anything on the college's PCs ?
<Dr_Willis> brandoney:  whats in /opt/ ? could be some silly installer script did it.
<Daghdha> Is there anyway to NOT do it with a GUI based boot DVD/CD?
<hellguard64> ubuntu 10.10 can't connect to wi-fi
<schnuffle1> chouchou: there are tools like webmin to administer your server
<kexcaliber380864> y is it telling i'm banned
<Daghdha> Because it won't boot into X
<jrib> brandoney: 1) because someone/something made it that way (it's owned by root by default) and 2) t is sticky bit (man chmod)
<brandoney> /opt/avg/avg8
<chouchou> ok
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  if you know the right command line tools.. you can reinstall grub from the cli.
<Viper92Z-Linux> bastidrazor, or just access the SFTP simply ?
<schnuffle1> chouchou: fxconsults is a web app?
<Dr_Willis> brandoney:  sounds like avg installer stuff was a liuttle silly. or it tried tomake some avg user.
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: Yes, you would have to at least have a client
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  in the case of SSH, I suggest FileZilla, personally. :p
<chouchou> no, they are calling the applicationo which will be created fxconsults
<brandoney> avg like the windows antivirus?
<Daghdha> Does it have to be Ubuntu cli? Because i have a recuecd but it's gentoo based
<chouchou> schnuffle1, I learnt webmin is like cpanel right?
<Dr_Willis> AVG (the anti virus companby) has a linux client yes.
<kexcaliber380864> ????????????//
<Viper92Z-Linux> Thanks ZacLnxNewb, I'm working on it atm.
<bastidrazor> Viper92Z-Linux: on the ubuntu machine, type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install openssh-server  ,that is all that needs to be done to the ubuntu machine.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  it would be best if its a ubuntu distro
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: Feel free to ask me. :p
<kexcaliber380864> y is it telling i'm banned
<bastidrazor> kexcaliber380864: ask in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> kexcaliber380864:  we have no controll of other channels.. its proberly saying you need tobe registered.
<schnuffle1> chouchou: yes a bit like that, so you want people to login to your server, which protocoll should they use? SSH, telnet ....
<OerHeks> kexcaliber380864,  join #freenode for questions about ban
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  In FileZilla, you would connect with SFTP by going to "FILE" - > "SITE MANAGER" and you would connect in there with SFTP
<chouchou> hmm, the guy wasn't' clear
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, I already used FileZilla a lot of my Windows machine, I'm familiar with it
<chouchou> I believe it will be either SSH or web interfacee
<schnuffle1> Viper92Z-Linux: be aware that with ssh not only file transfer is activated but login as well
<Ddorda> does anyone use TP-Link TL-WN321G on ubuntu and can confirm it works?
<kexcaliber380864> thank
<brandoney> hmmm, I guess I might have installed that a long time ago and don't remember.  Thanks, I will read man sticky bit now.  As always, the most well supported OS ever!!!!!!!!
<chouchou> schnuffle1, probably, SSH or web interface, because he said it will be installed on his ubuntu PC
<schnuffle1> chouchou: You should sort out a more precise plan of what you want to achieve
<wiiguy> is there a way a user can only write 777 files ?
<erUSUL> !permissions | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ZacLnxNewb> Dr_Willis:  Ip tables shows nothing, I'm not familar with this program
<Daghdha> ubuntu rescue remix?
<schnuffle1> wiiguy: no or you use acl and give special acls to that user
<ZacLnxNewb> schnuffle1: I'm not familar with ip tables, but it doesn't show anything useful it seems. >.>
<jrib> wiiguy: why would you do such a silly thing?
<BigGreenCanoe> Good morning.  I seem to have lost my wireless capability.
<schnuffle1> hm
<epox> My download speeds are about 1/10th of what they should be on Ubuntu.. my upload speeds are great. Anybody experienced with this can help me?
<chouchou> schnuffle1, I think webmin will do the job
<chouchou> let me try it
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, but I used to access my FTP from the college just by typing my IP or when I wanted authenticated access I just typed User@myIPgoeshere..that's it then type the user's password
<llutz_> !wembmin > chouchou
<bastidrazor> epox: torrents will vary, nothing is constant.
<BigGreenCanoe> I am using a Broadcom wireless.  I was cleaning up unneeded files and it went away.
<erUSUL> epox: slow wifi ?
<llutz_> !webmin > chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou, please see my private message
<schnuffle1> ZacLnxNewb: does your mysql log shows anything when you try to connect
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  webmin is not really supported under ubuntu. thers alternatives
<Dr_Willis> chouchou:  best to learn to do tings via ssh. :_)
<BigGreenCanoe> could someone tell me what I need to install/reinstall please.
<chouchou> ok
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  FTP is very insecure, most people here hate it, SSH is very easy to install and get going, and just as easy to connect to.
<meteor> hi i need help to install broadcom wireless drivers on my laptop with ubuntu someone please help me
<schnuffle1> chouchou: I second that, if youll in charge learn your way around the console
<erUSUL> BigGreenCanoe: system>admin...>hardware drivers?
<epox> bastidrazor: not using torrents, using dslreports and speedtest.net, i am sitting next to a windows machine getting way better download speeds.
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  and honestly, FTP servers have been a pain in my ass to try and setup
<Dr_Willis> BigGreenCanoe:  perhaps the sta driver, or the bcm driver packages. they may be listed in  system -> admin >> adational drivers
<erUSUL> !broadcom | meteor BigGreenCanoe
<ubottu> meteor BigGreenCanoe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<epox> erUSUL: i'm on wired
<chouchou> well,I am not the one.
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  SSH is honestly my best suggestionl.
<chouchou> it's someone who wanted something like that
<wiiguy> jrib : because else i cant auth the files from samba
<erUSUL> epox: hw have you checked your speed?
<Dr_Willis> Viper92Z-Linux:  i can only thnk of a few reasons to use ftp these days
<chouchou> schatan, in taht case, what admin tool is available in ubuntu?
<jrib> wiiguy: "auth the files from samba" means?
<m_fulder> while starting up terminal with the gnome-terminal command can I somehow make it not close while I press CTRL+C ??
<wiiguy> jrib can i pm ?
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  use 'command &
<jrib> wiiguy: no, better to stay here so others can help
<wiiguy> ok
<meteor> erUSUL, i dont have any type of internet connection and this link keeps saying apt-get, what to do in this case ?
<Daghdha> the standard ubuntu cd has no way to go to CLI?
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: gnome-terminal & will run it in the background
<Dr_Willis> m_fulder:  and dont use the close button :) that can kill background apps.
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, Dr_Willis : alright I'm trying to get SSH working
<wiiguy> thsi is not rly ubuntu releated but since ubuntu is linux i thought i couldo ask here
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  alt-ctrl-f1 gets to the consoles.
<smiley7> why does ubuntu have spyware?
<jussi> Daghdha: of course - applications - accessories - terminal
<rueffer> is there a software program i can download for the ipod touch
<wiiguy> but i have a nas with a mod so that i have ssh access
<jrib> smiley7: it doesn't?
<epox> erUSUL: i've been checking it with speedtest.net
<amit> i want to make a NFS  server,plz give some good advice related link to study for this.
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: just install it, and then you should be done
<jussi> If I have an 32bit package in a repo, how do I install that on a 64 bit system?
<wiiguy> meh nm i hate explaining :(
<Daghdha> jussi: live cd doesn't go to X. It fails.
<Dr_Willis> !nfs | amit
<m_fulder> aha will try that on Dr_Willis & schnuffle1
<ubottu> amit: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<epox> I have to restart
<jrib> jussi: what package?
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: connect to the computer's address with the sftp client, and login with your username and password that you would login to the linux machine with as if you were there.
<g_0_0> epox, you are doing the speed test with the same server ?
<jussi> jrib: just one with a ninary in a ppa ;)
<BigGreenCanoe> I'm rather new to the wireless portion, what do I need to do to find out the info to fix the problem?
<jrib> jussi: hmm?
<smiley7> everytime i close my browser,my dsl modem lights flash alot,the longer i have the browser open the more thay flash
<g_0_0> epox, and you're not doing the speed test at the same time on both machines?
<erUSUL> meteor: offline method here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<epox> yep, and my latency is only 20!
<BigGreenCanoe> iw -debug returns nl80211 not found
<epox> g_0_0: no different times of course, although i do have wireless on and my brother is on facebook on wireless laptop
<jrib> amit: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<m_fulder> Dr_Willis, schnuffle1 .. while running: "gnome-terminal -t "myTitle" -e "sh mySHFile.sh &&" and pressing CTRL+C in the opened terminal windows they are still closed :(
<smiley7> it cant be downloading anything...
<g_0_0> epox, if someone else is using the connection at the same time that may explain it, although it's possible it's a configuration issue
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, I'm getting "unable to locate package SSH" when I'm trying that command
<bastidrazor> m_fulder: you have an extra &.. use only 1
<bastidrazor> Viper92Z-Linux: openssh-server is the packagename
<amit> jrib, Dr_willis:thanx i want to make NFS for my college project.can u suggest me more,plzzzzzzz
<epox> g_0_0: im going to try to disable ipv6 for now
<brandoney> there isn't a package called "Avg85flx" in your sources.  Does anyone know where I got this package?  some other repo?  .deb?
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  one moment, I'll look it up
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: gnome-terminal -t "myTitle" -e "sh mySHFile.sh " &
<epox> not sure why that would help...
<jrib> amit: those two links should be enough (they have links to the official documentation at the bottom too)
<smiley7> ths is the only computer hooked up to the modem
<Viper92Z-Linux> bastidrazor, I've done that, but I thought I have to use them both
<bindi> g_0_0: fixed the issue lol
<epox> dslreports recommends augmenting my rwin window
<Intersecret935> <Yugo@unknown-net> hgfhf -
<bindi> g_0_0: found a volume knob ;)
<bastidrazor> Viper92Z-Linux: ssh is installed already.
<g_0_0> bindi, ah :)
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<nemetos> oh the joy of installing a printer without any avaiable drivers..
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, done!
<smiley7> and it dont do it with windows
<Viper92Z-Linux> ZacLnxNewb, I want to make the server home and certain shared folders that's my question
<kexcaliber380864> g
<smiley7> so it must be uploading or downloading somthing
<schnuffle1> !samba | Viper92Z-Linux
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux:  You can do that by assigning sharing permission to the folders/directories you wish
<ubottu> Viper92Z-Linux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<smiley7> any ideas ?
<ZacLnxNewb> Viper92Z-Linux: On the machine itself, you can dictate users and permissions, and you can login remotely and view/download/upload to the file tree with the client
<dersew> salve
<brandoney> I also get avg85flx isn't available for this type of computer, but it listed it as installed before clicking uninstall.
<smiley7> i wish ubuntu had a netstat command
<schnuffle1> smiley7: it has
<llutz_> smiley7: apt-get install netstat
<smiley7> cool
<llutz_> smiley7: apt-cache search <pattern>
<m_fulder> aha will try that on schnuffle1 & bastidrazor
<smiley7> whats that last command?
<wolfpack> Dr_Willis: After hard restart .. thinks are working properly.
<llutz_> smiley7: to search for stuff
<llutz_> smiley7: apt-cache search netstat                instead of "i wish ubuntu had netstat" :)
<m_fulder>  schnuffle1 & bastidrazor, still closed :S
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: not realy shure what you want to do but you can use nohup to ignore signals
<smiley7> i have had the browser open all morning...so when i close it,its really going to start uploading,or downloading.
<erUSUL> isn't netstat installed by default ?
<jrib> erUSUL: that's what I thought
<g_0_0> erUSUL, yes it's installed by default
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: where do you press crtl-c ? when te gnome-terminal has the focus?
<erUSUL> was more of a retoric question but thanks g_0_0
<erUSUL> :)
<WierdAAR> hey guys. I can't seem to get any fullscreen to work. It's a fresh install, so nothing should be messed up.
<edbian> I have 2 CD drives, what should my /etc/fstab look like and what should my media folder look like?
<smiley7> well the netstat command is just showing nonsense
<Elgar1> Hi, I'm jolicloud and would like some help with wine, please?
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  yes when the gnome-terminal has the focus I precc ctr+c
<smiley7> its not showing any websites or ip addresses
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: okay, let me test something
<llutz_> smiley7: read " man netstat " for options
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  oki :
<jrib> Elgar1: jolicloud isn't supported here, try their channel/forums.  For wine-specific help, there is #winehq
<matteo646548> CIAO A TUTTI
<jrib> !it | matteo646548
<rufsketch1> Hello everyon, I tried to install grub from live-cd using grub-install
<ubottu> matteo646548: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matteo646548>  !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Elgar1> they dont have one,ok?
<jrib> Elgar1: ok, but we don't support it here
<jrib> Elgar1: here: http://www.jolicloud.com/support
<Elgar1> I'm sure its essentially the same just with a GUI
<Elgar1> different GUI
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone. I tried to install grub from livecd using grub install. It sort of worked, in that I now have a grub terminal when I boot, but it doesn't give me any systems to boot into. what did I miss?
<gpc> Elgar1: We are sure we don't support jolicloud. use the support options provided at the link jrib gave you.
<WierdAAR> Does anybody have any idea why nothing work in fullscreen on my computer?
<smiley7> anyone know how to remove the envelope icon beside the clock?
<gpc> smiley7: right click and remove it
<jrib> Elgar1: and there is a #jolicloud...
<Elgar1> dude, do you know what jolicloud support is like? I dont use that and never will cause I'll never get ar reply.
<hellguard64> ubuntu 10.10 can't connect to wi-fi
<Dr_Willis> smiley7:  that will remove the notification icon tray - you will lose the volme icon also
<rufsketch1> can anyone help?
<rufsketch1> I'm really at a loss
<Dr_Willis> Elgar1:  Jolicloud has 'issues' :) ive tried it..
<smiley7> damn,i just did...well i guess i will put it back...
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  you folloded the grub reinstall guides?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Elgar1> @willis hmmm?
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I tried that one but it wasn't working for me at all
<rufsketch1> grub-install doesn't take two mountpoints as a valid argument
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  the guides ive seen have about 5 differnt ways to reinstall grub - depening on th eexacxt issue.
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I'm going to try that once more in case I made a mistake, and let you know
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read up and learn grub2-kungfu skills :)
<smiley7> linux mint dont have the envelope icon...but still does have the volume icon
<Elgar1> wow, no replies at #jolicloud, can someone please get over their self and help?
<Dr_Willis> smiley7:  thers some pacakge you can remove to totally remove it.. but  i dont bother
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: haha. I wish I had the time. I'm taking 9 classes this semester. And I'm not exagerating -_-
<Dr_Willis> Elgar1:  Jolicloud has forums also. but last i checked their fiorums were not that heavly populated either.
<gpc> Elgar1: if jolicloud can't support their OS what makes you think we can. We do not support it. Please stop asking.
<kaddi> is ubuntu using the ntfs fuse driver or the native kernel module for ntfs by default? For example when i do a sudo mount -t ntfsd /dev/sda2 /media/win
<Dr_Willis> kaddi:  its using ntfs-3g
<kaddi> ah, k
<tehbaut> DVD Movie Backup isn't picking up my optical drive... any ideas why?
<bazhang> tehbaut, what s the software
<Elgar1> forget I managed jolicloud, please walk me through steps as if I was using ubuntu, Please.
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: what does your script do?
<rufsketch1> tehbaut: does k3b pick it up?
<bazhang> Elgar1, for wine?
<Elgar1> yes.
<Dr_Willis> Elgar1:  fire up the package manager, install wine.. there ya go.
<bazhang> Elgar1, #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb > Elgar1
<ubottu> Elgar1, please see my private message
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  it starts up a dedicated server
<tehbaut> bazhang: DVD Movie Backup is the software
<Elgar1> @ubottu sure
<bazhang> tehbaut, what is the package name
<tehbaut> rufsketch1: is that something else I have to install?
<bazhang> tehbaut, this is from the ubuntu repos?
<tehbaut> bazhang: no idea, I got it from the software installer
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: wouldn't it be better to write a upstart script to start the daemon?
<rufsketch1> tehbaut: k3b is program that can create backups of discs. I just wanted to know if it recognized your optical drive.
<tehbaut> bazhang: Ubuntu Software Center
<rufsketch1> if it does, then it might be a bug in the program you mentioned
<smiley7> im just running out of room on the tray
<bazhang> tehbaut, then try something else, I personally find ogmrip to be very good
<tehbaut> rufsketch1: I never instealled it, is it built in?
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  upstart script? ... the thing is I already have an upstart script ... but I get like 20 of them and its not that cool to open up al 20 by myself .. so instead Im looping throught all my scripts and starting them up automaticly
<Intersecret935> <Yugo@unknown-net> hgfhf -
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: okay so your tool to use should be trap
<Toph> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and my System Monitor always shows one of my dual CPU's running at 100%. Why is that?
<smiley7> oh and i wake up sometimes in the night and there is hard drive activity...
<edbian> Can someone here that has 2 cdrom drives please tell me what their /media folder contains?
<Elgar1> @bazhang, I want to use winetricks in order to install the rift beta its on the list, right here-http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12482
<smiley7> i can see the hard drive light going...
<smiley7> and no programes are open..
<bazhang> Elgar1, thats an issue for #winehq not here
<smiley7> i wonder what ubuntu is doing....
<smiley7> lol
<Elgar1> wine is a linux program, is it not? Does wine even have irc?
<bazhang> Elgar1, yes, as I have told you #winehq
<compdoc> wine lets you run some windows programs in linux
<llutz_> smiley7: syncing, writingn logs etc.pp
<smiley7> whats that command ?
<llutz_> smiley7: thats no command, just stuff running in background
<Intersecret935> <Yugo@unknown-net> hgfhf -
<smiley7> i basicly use ubuntu for youtube..and online gameing.
<bazhang> Intersecret935, please stop that
<edbian> Can someone here that has 2 cdrom drives please tell me the content of their /media drive?
<ikonia> edbian: it will be different for each user
<mman> im trying to install a program, but when i make "make" i get this error: make: *** [all] Error 2 how can i fix it?
<ikonia> mman: what are you trying to install
<edbian> ikonia, I just need to see how the cd-rom drives are set up.  Do you have 2 cd-rom drives?
<Darius_Xubuntu> ok anyone here using xubuntu?
<ikonia> edbian: yes
<mman> ikonia, microdc, while compiling i get that error
<ikonia> Darius_Xubuntu: lots of guys in #xubuntu
<smiley7> i would delete windows xp if i new how to install stuff in ubuntu..
<edbian> ikonia, can you please tell me what is in your /media?
<llutz_> !manual  | smiley7
<ubottu> smiley7: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> edbian: no, as it will be different for each user, as I've said
<edbian> smiley7, sudo apt-get install <stuff>
<edbian> ikonia, How will it be different?  Can you post yours so I can see the differences?
<smiley7> i ment  install from "source"
<ikonia> edbian: no, it will be different as the contents are generated from the CD's int he drives
<ikonia> !info microdc2
<ubottu> microdc2 (source: microdc2): A command-line based Direct Connect client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.6-1 (maverick), package size 149 kB, installed size 392 kB
<edbian> ikonia, what if you have nothing in the drives?  What should the folder look like?
<ikonia> smiley7: you don't need to build it from source
<ikonia> smiley7: just install it from the package manager, the package name is microdc2
<ikonia> edbian: then the CD drives won't be mounted
<edbian> ikonia, I ask because if I put a e.g. ubuntu live CD in one of my drives I cannot open / mount it
<edbian> ikonia, If the drives are empty then the /media folder should be empty?  I believe there is a cdrom symlink or something
<mman> ikonia, forgot to update the repo
<mman> thaks
<smiley7> this is what i want to install... http://www.secretmaryo.org/
<ikonia> edbian: if the drives are empty, /media won't have a cd point bellow it
<edbian> ikonia, So I can safely remove all of the cdrom folders in /media?
<ikonia> edbian: yes, they should be created at mount time
<ganjinlin> It's my first time use linux
<mkanyicy> smiley7: have you downloaded the source?
<leoncutz> hi. i need help. i am very new to ubuntu. just install it 2 days back, when u update my ati/amd graphic driver, my laptop screen keeps flickering until i hv to remove it. tks
<edbian> ikonia, and i don't need anything in /etc/fstab.  I can just double click the icons in 'computer' and it'll mount things in the drives for me?
<mkanyicy> ganjinlin: welcome to linux!
<ikonia> edbian: the icons on the computer should be created at mount time
<ganjinlin> Thank you
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: add this to your script: stty intr =
<edbian> ikonia, Well I have 'cd/dvd Drive' that are there if nothing is in the drive
<edbian> ikonia, drive(s)
<smiley7> i dont know witch one to download
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: even better: stty intr undef
<m_fulder> hm to which script schnuffle1
<smiley7> http://www.secretmaryo.org/index.php?page=game_download_linux
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  the startup script? or the one starting gnome-terminal?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  no disk  in drive -= no dir in /media/
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: the one you call in your -e "...."
<mkanyicy> smiley7: im not a game expert. so I wont be able to know too.
<leoncutz> hi. i need help. i am very new to ubuntu. just install it 2 days back, when u update my ati/amd graphic driver, my laptop screen keeps flickering until i hv to remove it. tks
<edbian> Dr_Willis, thank you.  What about in 'computer' in gnome?
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  ah right ... but where should I place it? :P  just write stty intr undef  in the beginning of my script?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  look and see?
<jimlovell777> I have a directory full of other directories, each one containing a different iteration of a web site I run. I'm trying to streamline and make my life easier. Is there an automated way to save one copy of each file and then a history of the changes?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Well my system has 2 drives there at all times both named
<edbian> Dr_Willis, sorry, both named, 'CD/DVD Drive'  If I put media in one of my drives (the black one) it works perfectly. It's automatically mounted and the icon in computer changes, and I can double click it to open it again.  The other drive though, (the white one) doesn't work at all.
<jimlovell777> *on the files that already exist too,  not just new changes from today forward.
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: yes
<Darius_Xubuntu> ikonia but its possible to ask the xubuntu question in here?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  see if theres an incorrect entry in /etc/fstab for the 2nd drive.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  a optical drive shouldent need an entry in fstab. ive seen the installer get confused and add one however
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Do I need entries in /etc/fstab at all?  I have them commented out
<jose> i need help over the installation de opendldap in ubuntu server 10.04
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: wrote a small test script wich called top afterwards and ctrl+c doesn't work as you want
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  right .. but adding that line doesn't elp either :(
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: can you paste your script? for me it works
<NixGeek> Darius_Xubuntu: yep, it's an ubuntu
<Kath> can someone help me I got a problem when i start my computer I get grub rescue)
<Leadfoot> Good Morning
<NixGeek> Kath: that's my specialty, fire!
<Darius_Xubuntu> hello guys i need help with resolution after installing xubuntu desktop 4.8.1 now im stuck on 1024.768 how to adjust it more than that like 1280.1024?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, does commenting something out in /etc/fstab make it as if it was never there?
<Kath> NixGeek, how do i fix that...
<Kath> NixGeek, I removed ubuntu totally
<schnuffle1> edbian: yes
<edbian> schnuffle1, I was afraid of that....
<Kath> NixGeek, I cant restore windows 7 because I have no cds.. either
<amit> Dr_willis: i want to configure my kernel plz suggest me some good links to do this,also can i subbmit it as my project to my college.m engg student ,help me
<jose> there are someone that help in the installation of openldap in ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<NixGeek> Kath: okay, lets go into pm really fast
<Kath> ok
<Dr_Willis> amit:  ibve not needed to mess with the kernel in 5+ years.. so i have to suggest 'google' :)
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Leadfoot> speaking of kernels
<Leadfoot> are the i386 kernels required if you are running x64?
<self> q всем
<alen_> sorry guys but how can i found "device manager" on Ubuntu :(
<schnuffle1> Leadfoot: i386 is 32bit on 64bit you can run both
<amit> thanx Dr_willis
<Darius_Xubuntu> any ideas?
<Leadfoot> right, but I've my machine is 64bit and it's running the 64bit kernel, do I need the 32bit kernels be to installed?
<Dr_Willis> Leadfoot:  i never noticed you being able to have them installed...
<mkanyicy> Darius_Xubuntu: what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> i would think the package manager would warn you.
<amit> Dr_willis: can u plz suggest me some good topic for my minor project ,plz m confused what to make for my project
<Darius_Xubuntu> i need help with resolution after installing xubuntu desktop 4.8.1 now im stuck on 1024.768 how to adjust it more than that like 1280.1024?
<Line_> hello i used sudo modprobe ppp-compress-18 and now after a restart i have lost internet, how can i disable ppp-compress-18?
<Dr_Willis> amit:  i have no idea what your project is or about.. im not doing your homework
<schnuffle1> Leadfoot: If your system works, why should you need it?
<mkanyicy> alen_: what do you want to see?
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I tried the instructions given in the link and I still get a grub shell instead of a grub menu
<erUSUL> Line_: modprobe is not permanent
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: the link says this happens when you use the Grub2 Install where the Grub legacy install would have been appropriate. But my Grub version is 1.98. So I assume that quite clearly makes it Grub2
<Leadfoot> perhaps it safer to keep them, in case of any 32bit software packages I may need to install later
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  theres like 5 differnt ways to install grub. try one of the other ways.   or you are doing somthing wrong like having grub files on a raid partition.
<erUSUL> Line_: do « lsmod | grep compress »
<mkanyicy> Darius_Xubuntu: i dont know xubuntu 'man xrandr'
<alen_> i attached my sony video camera, but there is no reaction here
<alen_> lol
<sacarlson> amit: if you want a project build me a texas holdem poker site run with java with money accounting in mysql in 3 currency
<alen_> i m using usb cabel
<Line_> erUSUL: oh really? i performed that command, did a restart and now i cannot ssh to the machine and the machine cannot ping google.com or anything
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I have tried two of the ways so far. Can you give me more information about what I might be doing wrong?
<Darius_Xubuntu> mkanyicy thanks even for that :)
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  i would have to say check the trouble shooting parts of  the grub2 wiki and the forumn 'grub starters guide' post
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: alternatively, is there any way to boot into one of the OSs installed using just the Grub shell?
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  type in the proper commands and it will boot the os. if you knew the proper commands.
<jose> someone know a munual over installation openldap in ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: where can I find the proper commands?
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  look for grub.cfg examples. and the grub2 docs.
<erUSUL> Line_: if the module does no laod automatically and you have to use modprobe then the module wont load in the next boot either
<Line_> erUSUL: would enabling ppp-compress have anything to do with this lack of internet connectivity upon reboot?
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: *sigh*. Well, there goes my afternoon -_-
<schnuffle1> jose: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<Line_> erUSUL: so it must be some other issue entirely?
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  sure sec :)
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  it pays to learn grub. ive spend many an hr reading its docs and learning how it works.
<pestvogel> Is there a way to stop network-manager stop managing a nic but run and manage other nic's?
<alen_> pls some1 help me :(
<twig> twig`
<m_fulder> schnuffle1, http://pastebin.com/8ZJU10Z1
<llutz_> pestvogel: add that specific nic to /etc/network/interfaces, nm will ignore it then
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  ive learned how to make it boot iso files. and how to 'install' to a flash drive so i can boot mysystem even if grub on the hd gets trashed.
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: while it certainly seems interesting to learn about, it seems like the chances for using the knowledge will be few and far between
<pestvogel> llutz_: Tanks, i'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  it pays to learn  how the os works.
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: in any case. I'll read up.
 * ahimza_ .
<erUSUL> Line_: dunno; do you usee ppp for connecting ? if you do the modules needed shoulb be loaded by pppd without intervention...
<ahimza_> hello guys
<erUSUL> Line_: i do not see the connection at all but weirdest things happen sometimes ,...
<erUSUL> pestvogel: easiest is probably configure the nick in /etc/network/interfaces ( but never bringin it up )
<Line_> erUSUL: nope i just installed pptpd for a vpn connection which worked fine, so i decided i would try to enable encryption so i tried sudo modprobe ppp-compress-18 and then a reboot
<erUSUL> Line_: as i said; the effects of "sudo modprobe ppp-compress-18" will not survive a reboot
<alen_> i have problem with video camera,i attach with usb,but nothing seems to happen, pls help me someone :(
<Line_> erUSUL: yea, understood
<Dr_Willis> alen_:  you mean a Web-cam? or a camcorder-type cam?
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to turn off the keyboard shortcuts on the calculator, so I can just type "tan" instead of remembering that the shortcut's w?
<adrian> adi
<adrian> siema
<Line_> erUSUL: i will try to investigate /etc/network/interfaces and to a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alen_> camcorder, sony DVX900
<Matty75> hello... i have a question re: xubuntu. is this the right place?
<dragonkeeper> i try mounting my HDD  and i get the error  .     Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6,      missing codepage or helper program, or other error     In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try     dmesg | tail  or so  ....   so i look on the terminal    i  get    [ 1080.135052] EXT4-fs (sda6): ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (63931!=46431)[ 1080.13
<dragonkeeper> 5065] EXT4-fs (sda6): group descriptors corrupted![ 1092.317362] EXT4-fs (sda6): ext4_check_descriptors: Checksum for group 0 failed (63931!=46431)[ 1092.317374] EXT4-fs (sda6): group descriptors corrupted!   ....  how do i recover from this error  ??
<Dr_Willis> dragonkeeper:  sounds like it has Fileystem issues. You have fscked the fileysstem?
<EmuAlert> Matty75, if it's specific to xubuntu, then you probably should connect to #xubuntu
<dragonkeeper> nope ... just logged in
<Matty75> emuAlert: ok, thanks
<alen_> <Dr_Willis> pls help me about this
<erUSUL> dragonkeeper: pass a fsck to the filesystem. gparted can do it or you can use e2fsck from command line
<erUSUL> alen_: is usb or firewire?
<alen_> usb is
<dragonkeeper> erUSUL   just running a check now
<Dr_Willis> alen_:  my camcorder i just plug it in.. and it shows up as a usb hard drive..
<Daekdroom> What's the name of the bin ALT+F2 executes?
<alen_> my dont
<alen_> probably there is no drivers
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: set the stty intr undef in the script ypu call from /home/delta/Desktop/servrar/*
<alen_> and on linux i dont know how to add them
<Dr_Willis> alen_:  other ones may need other drivers, i got an old one htat has firewire, or usb. I alwyas used the firewire port on it.
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  right will try that on :)
<alen_> i have only usb
<alen_> :(
<Dr_Willis> alen_:  i would suggest checking the forums. It may be theres some dv module/drivers you need to load.
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: meaning you add the command in each script at te top
<GeekMan> does ubuntu netbook editon support networking with windows networks
<GeekMan> like flie serves
<Dr_Willis> the one cam that was usb/fw i had.. sucked with usb - even under windows
<Dr_Willis> GeekMan:  its all the same at the heart. so yes
<GeekMan> k
<Dr_Willis> GeekMan:  to get/shre files - thats 'samba' :) on most all disrtos.
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  yes I got that .. but no while pressing CTRL+C I only get the ^C in terminal but nothing happends :(
<GeekMan> yeah
<dragonkeeper> erUSUL   Dr_Willis    ty recovered all data  :)
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  or I don't event get the ^C .. just while pressing it nothing happends
<erUSUL> dragonkeeper: no problem
<Dr_Willis> dragonkeeper:  its weird the ext4 gets messed up like that. You dident power off  while it was running or somthing else odd?
<dragonkeeper> i mounted it on my windows OS
<schnuffle1> m_fulder: that i what stty intr undef does, it disables the ctrl+c signal, isn'T that what you wanted?
<Perserver> Hello.
<m_fulder> schnuffle1,  hehe no not exaclty .. I wanted to break the script from the terminal window without closing the window
<Dr_Willis> dragonkeeper:  if you use windows to access your ext2/3/4 - be sure to 'safely remove' the thing under windows. befor you exit windows.
<Perserver> I have similar problems as this https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=626984
<krl_> hi
<Dr_Willis> dragonkeeper:  i dont reccomend any of the tools under windows to access ext2/3/4
<erUSUL> dragonkeeper: ¬.¬ never let windows play with grown ups stuff XXDD
<r\wWorld> it's sad that MS doesn't get with the program and support other FS's
<gigasoft> is there easy way to auto change desktop background
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  theres proberly a dozen 'wallpaper' changer tools in the repos.
<dragonkeeper> Dr_Willis   i did the saftey remove .... but windows hates anything superior to it.    lol    erUSUL
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  gnome has its own wallpaper-change-feature also. based on the time of day.
<orgthingy> hello, 10.10 doesnt detect my webcam on my new laptop..how can i make my laptop detect the built-in laptop?
<gigasoft> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Daekdroom> What's the default command that ALT+f2 is set to run?
<Dr_Willis> orgthingy:  how did you 'test' the webcam?
<orgthingy> fired up 'Cheese', Dr_Willis
<schnuffle1> Daekdroom: opens a launcher
<Dr_Willis> orgthingy:  is it a very new laptop? its possible its not supported (yet)
<Daekdroom> schnuffle1, yeah. I want to know the command.
<Encry8> Hi, is there a way to use Subversion without a webhost? I want to use it on my local pc, i tried putting localhost for the URL
<orgthingy> Dr_Willis: at all? is there a way I can look around for drivers or so?
<the100BiLL> hi I have a Dell D600 Laptop and ubuntu 10.10 I turned the laptop off over the shut down button in the panel. Today I turned it back on and all the sudden I had no sound and when I try to shut the laptop down over the panel, it thorws me back  to the login screen. When I look in the sound setting it tells me that I only have  a "dummy output" but lspci tells me I have a sound device. Can any body tell me the solution for this problem
<the100BiLL>  or at least give me a link, because I couldn't find any solution that work for me. Some how i think it has to do somthing with the network manager  because it just disabled the network its self yesterday and I had to enable it again
<libaofeng> h
<wildc4rd> is there a simple (mspaint) equivalent in synaptic? just need it for quick/easy image size changing
<adamiphone4> Hi.
<Dr_Willis> orgthingy:  thers always the forums. and stuff.
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  theres tools specificially for size changeing.. no need for painting features
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  imagemagick (i think is one)
<dragonkeeper> wildc4rd   kolourpaint   ?
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  if its somthing you do a Lot - you could make a nautilus script to handle it also.
<orgthingy> Dr_Willis: i already googled, and will keep on googling
<orgthingy> but was checking if people know how to help me here
<orgthingy> thanks anyways
<Dr_Willis> orgthingy:  almost ALL the webcam drivers are made by a very few people :)  You could try 11.04 and see if it works in that.
<libaofeng> i install ylmf.com 's os ,kernel is ubuntu 10.0
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dvrcoder> any idea where to place user-specific config files that can't be in home?
<bazhang> libaofeng, thats not supported here check the ylmfos support forums
<Dr_Willis> libaofeng:  if ylmf has their own ubuntu variant. you need to go to their support channels.
<Dr_Willis> whateer ylmf is...
<bazhang> its a derivate made to look like XP
<Dr_Willis> bazhang:  please.. this is a faimly channel... :)
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, :)
<libaofeng> thank you ,
<Dr_Willis> Like Lubuntu isent close enough to that. well.. more win95ish i guess.
<puppy> how to install packages from APTonCD
<ubuntu> hello
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. see the !offline factoid?
<schnuffle1> Daekdroom: there's a tool called gmrun that could do the trick
<puppy> when I try to restore it does not detect the cd but the cd is already mounted
<Daekdroom> schnuffle1, No. You don't get it. I need the specific command that opens that same launcher.
<mezzer> Hi
<ahmad> hi
<schnuffle1> Daekdroom: I get it, but that was the best solution I could propose, Alt+F2 calls some dbus stuff
<mezzer> I want to know how i can add items to the Shortcuts manu
<mezzer> menu*
<AbhijiT> mezzer, which menu? right clck on desktop or the menu on gnome panel - applicatioon,plcaes etc?
<Encry8> Hi, is there a way to use Subversion without a webhost? I want to use it on my local pc, i tried putting localhost for the URL
<rtdos> is it possible to install ubuntu-server on a machine that is currently an ubuntu-desktop without reformatting and reinsalling ?
<mezzer> in the gnome panel
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: in fdisk -l has an asterisk under the boot option for one of my paritions. I assume that asterisk shows where it expects the boot partition to be?
<mezzer> in the top of the screen
<puppy> mezzer: yes and select edit menu
<AbhijiT> mezzer, right click to the 'very' left of the word application and select edit menu
<bazhang> rtdos, sure just install lamp
<bazhang> !lamp > rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos, please see my private message
<compdoc> rtdos, ubuntu-server is almost the same, except it has no gui
<Dr_Willis> rtdos:  the 'server' edition just has some differnt packages and default kenel. and no gui.
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  i think the * is showing the boot flag
<compdoc> if the versions are the same, just stay with ubuntu desktop
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: how can I change the boot flag"?
<mezzer> AbhijiT, no i can't modify this like this
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  why do you think you need to?
<AbhijiT> mezzer, why?
<mezzer> there is only Applications and System
<mezzer> I cant modify the SHorcuts menu like this
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: it's on dev/sda1, which is my windows parition. And I want it on /dev/sda2 which is the linux parition with the /boot directory
<mezzer> "Shortcuts" menu
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  it shouldnt matter.
<AbhijiT> mezzer, i dont know what you are talking about
<AbhijiT> where is shortcut menu?
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  i dont think grub cares about the boot flag.
<Perserver> Scanner doesn't work anymore, someone dare to help?
<mezzer> AbhijiT, 1second
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I see. I'll keep probing then
<AbhijiT> no idea. cant help mezzer
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  gparted lets you set the flag if you really want to change it.
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I'm using kubuntu unfortunately. The only reason I'm mucking about with this at all is because the GRUB install portion of the kubuntu install failed
<mezzer> ph sorry
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  you can install gparted on kubuntu
<mezzer> not Shortcuts but Places
<BluesKaj> well time to go
<mezzer> my ubuntu is in french
<AbhijiT> !fr | mezzer
<ubottu> mezzer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: no internet connection on the machine. I'm still figuring out how to get IP masquerading working on my laptop so that I can get connection to its eth0 via mi laptop's wlan0
<van7hu> hi all,anyone here live in england and see football ?
<mezzer> AbhijiT, i know yep but, you can't help me?
<bazhang> van7hu, thats offtopic here
<rtdos> thanks, dr. willis / bazhang
<bazhang> van7hu, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<AbhijiT> mezzer, no i cant help i dunno where is shortcut menu
<van7hu> thank
<van7hu> thanks
<maxo> hey, does anyone here use sbackup?
<bazhang> maxo, what is your question
<maxo> every time sbackup does an incremental backup, it's a huge size
<maxo> my full backup is is 12GB. Now it's doing an incremental backup, and that's over 11GB
<mezzer> AbhijiT, Places menu
<maxo> surely it shouldn't be so large?
<AbhijiT> ohhh i see
<AbhijiT> mezzer, you cant edit that menu. but you can add bookmarks to it
<AbhijiT> and if you really want to edit then you have to use some docky or something. i dunno how. mezzer
<AbhijiT> mezzer, brb
<mezzer> AbhijiT, thank you ;)
<ganjinlin> 大家好 这里有中国人不？
<bazhang> ganjinlin, english here chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: I just managed to run update grub and after finding linux image, initrd image, and memtest image it says "cannot find list of partitions"
<rufsketch1> and then "done"
<rufsketch1> should I be worried?
<m2rt> Help needed about FFmpeg :(  http://ffmpeg.pastebin.com/DYgvcv94
<Diamondcite> ganjinlin：不，这是唯一和英吉利海峡的尝试＃Ubuntu的- cn的 (ganjinlin: No this is only and english channel try #ubuntu-cn)
<puppy> I dont know how to restore packages with APTonCD
<bazhang> m2rt, what are you trying to do, please explain
<Simisu> hello...
<nobodybk> anyone know how to put a folder in home folder to Place Toolbar ?
<bazhang> puppy, put the aptoncd as part of your sources?
<m2rt> bazhang, I'm trying to create ctypes wrappers. See: http://www.thefoundation.de/david/2008/sep/11/using-ffmpeg-python/
<puppy> bazhang: ok I will try
<bazhang> puppy, you read the aptoncd guide, correct?
<Dr_Willis>  rufsketch1  never seen that error message befor. You could check the forums/grub docs for mention of it.
<Diamondcite> nobodybk: I think such an option might exist in the gnome file dialog?
<matt444> Hi, how can I tell what type of ram my computer takes?  I think it might be DDR1 but I'm not sure.
<LadyNikon> matt444: search forthe specs of your motherboard
<LadyNikon> that will tell you
<nobodybk> Diamondcite, show me how to find that ^^
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: sweet! I have it working sort of. It's booting into kubuntu and supposedly checking my drives for errors.
<matt444> LadyNikon: thanks, how can I tell what type of motherboard I have?
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: it says check forced, but, unfortunately isn't giving me any information about the progress of the check
<Intersecret920> *** Yugo@unknown-net (Yugo@non.aux.cornichons.dans.les.Hamburgers) has left #ubuntu (++)
<Intersecret920> *** Yugo@unknown-net (Yugo@non.aux.cornichons.dans.les.Hamburgers) has joined #ubuntu
<Intersecret920> *** Intersecret@unknown-net (N3rdH3rd@AT-3DA89467.kimsufi.com) has left #ubuntu
<Intersecret920> *** Intersecret@unknown-net (N3rdH3rd@AT-3DA89467.kimsufi.com) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> Intersecret920: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LadyNikon> matt444: look up your computer names for the mac and model number
<Dr_Willis> puppy:  seems tobe a user manual/docs at its homepage -> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Simisu> Hello, i just bought a new 1TB HD and i would like to finally try ubuntu, but before partitioning the drive i would like to know if i need to make any special partitions or if what i'm thinking (which is to be able to boot into ubuntu on my external drive from two different machines) is possible... any thoughts or help is warmly welcome, thanks in advance!
<Dr_Willis> rufsketch1:  thats chcking the filesystem for errors.. that may take some time
<Diamondcite> matt444: sudo dmidecode --type 17 | more
<LjL> !ops | Intersecret920 is a bot or something, lastlog "intetsecret"
<ubottu> Intersecret920 is a bot or something, lastlog "intetsecret": Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<puppy> bazhang: when I put the APTon Cd in drive it does not open with the application
<rufsketch1> Dr_Willis: yeah I figured. It's weird though. fsck usually gives a status indicator
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  you can install to a external usb hd. You need to make sure you tell grub to install to the proper hd as the last step. (it can accidentl install to the first hd if you are not carefull)
<alen_> guys where is software center on ubuntu,i m using version Linux 2.6.35-25
<LadyNikon> lol
<alen_> i cant find software center
<dragonkeeper> can ubuntu detect the ram speed ?    if so  whats the command or program ?
<alzamabar> Hi. How do I edit the content of /etc/resolv.conf with the entries I want?
<alen_> im newbie on ubuntu
<puppy> when I try to install package from it,then opens in SC and downloads from net.
<LjL> alzamabar: you don't, because your edits will be reverted by the "resolvconf" daemon
<H3r0> does someone know why the ppa of wine doesn't work with the last wine version?
<Dr_Willis> puppy:  it could be its finding newer versions on the net.
<juhaon> Do you know any screen recorder that doesn't record as .ogg? I want to upload my video to youtube but it doesn't accept .ogg files
<alzamabar> LjL, I tried to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf but again the /etc/resolv.conf gets recreated
<LjL> alzamabar: you need to specify your DNS in some dhcp-related file i forget the name of, instead. or get rid of resolvconf.
<Simisu> Dr_willies: what is grub? i will probably be using windows to partition the drive...
<H3r0> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  grub is the bootloader that gives you the menus.
<alzamabar> LjL, how do I get rid of resolveconf?
<Simisu> ah
<Simisu> ok
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  theres no need to use windows to partition the hd. if its to be all linux.
<LjL> alzamabar, sudo apt-get remove resolvconf, but note that's not supported or anything and could cause trouble. i personally have removed it and network-manager because they get on my nerves, but it's really not recommended
<puppy> Dr-willies; but I dont want to use net
<schnuffle1> Daekdroom: http://darkness.codefu.org/wordpress/2004/07/popping-up-the-gnome-run-application-dialog-from-a-script/
<dragonkeeper> Simisu if you install windows after linux you will need to restore the bootloader
<Dr_Willis> puppy:  unplug the nic i gues.. or check the pograms docs.. it may hae an option.
<puppy> I want this cd to be used in a computer without net
<m2rt> Anyone knows an FFmpeg alternative? I need to make snapshots of a video after some interval in seconds. The library should work with python... Or very easy to use in c++
<Simisu> dr willies: nope not all linux... i'm hoping to be able to dual boot each computer with windows and the extrnal HD containing linux
<Krank> How do I unmount an extra internal hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  but he external HD is all linux or not?
<alzamabar> LjL, the DNS name resolution now doesn't work in my server because it has the wrong entries in /etc/resolv.conf. Any ideas on how to edit the entries manually so that these don't get overwritten (except from removing resolvconf)?
<Dr_Willis> Krank:  sudo umount /media/MOUNTPOINT is one way
<spanishb> !!list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<amalgama> i would like to add windows 7 to my ubuntu-only laptop (damn gaming industry).. i decided that the best way to go is format with windows and then ubuntu.. is there a way to install the programs i already have, again, without doing it one by one?
<LjL> alzamabar: you could always try making /etc/resolv.conf -w for everybody (chmod a-w /etc/resolv.conf) after editing it
<Simisu> Dr_willies: i guess so... i won't put windows on it, and i might make two partitions for the possibility to play with two different linux...
<alzamabar> LjL, this seems a great idea. I'm going to try straight away!
<Gnea> puppy: have you read the aptoncd documentation?
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  You proberly want to make a / paittion and a /home partition, and a swap partition.
<Simisu> and that's using linux? are these different then the "normal" windows partitions?
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  linux dosent USE windows partitions...
<Simisu> it can't read them,?
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  linux can read/write to wndows partitions :)
<Simisu> ha
<Simisu> :O)
<Dr_Willis> but it dosent Use them..
<schiermike> test
<raykid> hello everyone! Can someone give me a hint about xorg.conf and fglrx? the documentary says i should edit it but the file doesnt exist.
<Simisu> so if my HD was already partitioned adding linux would ADD another partition to reside in?
<puppy> Gnea: I read it but does not happening anything that said on it.
<Dr_Willis> raykid:  the documets may be outdated..  x auto configures for the most part these days
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  you resize  the existing partitions to make linux partitions
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  the installer can do that
<Gnea> raykid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645
<Gnea> puppy: which url did you read?
<puppy> Gnea:http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<puppy> Gnea: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<LinuxNoob> good day all :D
<Chris01> Hello, Does anyone know an external 2.5",USB 2.0/3.0 hard drive that can be formated with XFS?
<pietr101> LinuxNoob: good day to you too!
<LinuxNoob> xfs?
<Chris01> yes
<raykid> Dr_Willis, i know but my card is fairly new and not detected properly. The documentary mentions my card and says i should edit xorg.conf. Can i apply manual settings elsewhere?
<LinuxNoob> whats xfs
<Simisu> Dr_Willies: now i'm starting to get it... good... so basically the installation will take care of it for me... so how much space should i dedicate for linux? are 30GB ok?
<ikonia> Chris01: same way as any other disk, use the disk tool gparted, select xfs and select the disk
<pragma_> Why would any drive not be able to be formatted with a filesystem?
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: a file system
<puppy> gnea: this also: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/doc-manual.html
<LinuxNoob> extension file system?
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: no, a file system
<Gnea> puppy: try this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/APTonCD
<LinuxNoob> im not familiar with xfs x_x
<Chris01> XFS file system
<LinuxNoob> thats why im askin :D
<ikonia> LinuxNoob: then don't worry about it
<amalgama> i would like to add windows 7 to my ubuntu-only laptop (damn gaming industry).. i decided that the best way to go is format with windows and then ubuntu.. is there a way to install the programs i already have, again, without doing it one by one?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure you would want xfs on a usbvhd.
<Dr_Willis> !clone | amalgama
<ubottu> amalgama: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Chris01> I have an A DATA 16GB flash drive that can't be formated with XFS
<LinuxNoob> what are u tryinto use the flash drive for?
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  why do you want to use XFS on a flash drive anyway?
<Chris01> so this is the reason I am asking
<Simisu> Dr_Willies: now i'm starting to get it... good... so basically the installation will take care of it for me... so how much space should i dedicate for linux? are 30GB ok?
<vlrk1> iam trying use ubuntu in my windows with help of vmware .. iam having problems can any body help here
<raykid> I found a post on the ubuntu forums that says i can just reconfigure xorg via "sudo Xorg -configure" while gdm is disabled. Does this work on 10.10?
<Gnea> !vmware | vlrk1
<Dr_Willis> Chris01: mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1 or whatver gives some error?
<ubottu> vlrk1: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<LinuxNoob> vlrk1: ask away
<Chris01> I want to use with a PVR that uses this type of file system
<LinuxNoob> virk1: im noob at linux by i know my vmware for the most part
<Chris01> yes
<pragma_> Gnea: he's using Windows as the host and wishes to install Ubuntu as the guest.  qemu is shit on Windows.
<Gnea> Chris01: did you make sure that you set the partition type correctly?
<frimend> How do I use this "use custom command" feature?
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  xfs with  somthiung like mythbuntu is so it can be faster at deleting Lots of little files (i rcall) not really going to be an issue with 16gb flash drives.
<Chris01> master boot record
<Gnea> pragma_: no need for that kind of language, thanks.
<zuasive> Greetings folks
<frimend> I have a bunch of rar.files, and I can open them with 7z x.
<Gnea> pragma_: and virtualbox works great in windows.
<zuasive> I'm sure this is a busy channel so maybe someone can direct me to a better place to ask
<frimend> I would like ubuntu to do this automatically for me though, if I doubleclick them.
<amalgama> thanx a lot dr_willis
<aroman> !ask | zuasive
<Gnea> zuasive: about?
<ubottu> zuasive: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zuasive> I want to use ubuntu to build an internet content filter Squid+Dansguardian with NTLM
<Dr_Willis> frimend:  install the proper rar/unrar tools and the default file archiver tool can handle them
<frimend> I see this "use command" feature, I tried "7z x" there, but that did not do the trick.
<LinuxNoob> frimend do what automaticly?
<vlrk1> Gnea:i will get virtualbox and try again ..
<Chris01> what I should do to format it?
<LinuxNoob> vlrk1
<zuasive> I've not had much luch joining to an ad domain using samba and winbind and squid and likwise open don't play well
<LinuxNoob> i like runonlinux
<zuasive> Any ideas?
<LinuxNoob> try that aswell
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  i doubt if you will notice any differnance if you use ext3 vs xfs.
<frimend> Dr_Willis: I can do this, what is the "proper rar/unrar tools"? However, I am still interested in how I can use this "use command" feature!
<zuasive> Got it
<zuasive> Thanks ubottu
<Dr_Willis> !rar | frimend
<ubottu> frimend: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<frimend> Do I have to include the file name as a paramter to the command in some way?
<Dr_Willis> frimend:  i got an 'extract here' menu item some how.. that extracts rars for me.
<LinuxNoob> u cant use rarlab onlinux?
<Chris01> it can be formated with ext 3 and ext 4
<Gnea> !ad | zuasive
<ubottu> zuasive: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<leapy0yo> hi
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  or ext2 if yoiu wanted.. proberly dont want to use ext4
<LinuxNoob> leapy0yo: whats goin on
<leapy0yo> when shutting down ubuntu stays stuck on checking for unattended upgrades... how can i fix that?
<Announcement> hi guys
<LinuxNoob> hmm
<LinuxNoob> u on 10.10?
<Announcement> not currently
<Announcement> but i have it in vm
<Gnea> leapy0yo: let it finish
<LinuxNoob> ahh gotcha
<LinuxNoob> yeah let it update
<Announcement> whats the *BEST* build of linux
<LinuxNoob> linux needs a view dif drivers than windows
<Announcement> i want to put it on my laptop
<Chris01> one moment please to copy exactly the error message it appears when I want to format it with XFS
<LinuxNoob> there is no "best" build
<ikonia> Announcement: there isn't a "best"
<LinuxNoob> its to what you want it for
<Gnea> !best | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Announcement> the laptop runs winxp
<bazhang> Announcement, try in ##linux
<zuasive> Wow what a busy place, nice to see the enthusiasm.
<LinuxNoob> for winxp
<Gnea> !pm | pragma_
<LinuxNoob> id say..
<ubottu> pragma_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zuasive> Thanx for the link I'll see if I can get it going
<LinuxNoob> boot from external flashdrive
<zuasive> *fingers crossed*
<schnuffle1> bazhang: linux mint and ubuntu are good choices for the beginning
<pragma_> Gnea: Stop abusing the bot.
<LinuxNoob> that would be pretty fast, and take up barely any resourses
<schnuffle1> bazhang: sorry wrong name
<ikonia> pragma_: he's not
<bazhang> schnuffle1, lets not answer polling questions please
<schnuffle1> okay
<Gnea> !language | pragma_
<ubottu> pragma_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> LinuxNoob, please dont use the enter key every two words
<pragma_> ikonia: Yes, he is.  I sent that moron an unrelated /msg and he wishes to bring to the channel.
<LinuxNoob> sorry, ive always typed that way, im tryin to stop :D
<raykid> Can I force ubuntu 10.10 to use a Xorg.conf ?
<bazhang> raykid, sure
<LinuxNoob> is it just me, or do downloads go quicker in ubuntu over win7?
<raykid> bazhang, how would i do that? I already tried "sudo Xorg -configure" which doesnt appear to work
<Simisu> i want to install ubuntu on an external HD and i'm wondering if it would be possible to use this drive with two different computers or not (two laptops, each laptop boots into windows right now) is this possible or would it only work with one laptop? is it just a questions of configuring the computers to dual boot or it's more complicated then that?  thanks in advance!!!
<bazhang> LinuxNoob, lets keep chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please , here is support only
<LinuxNoob> simisu: very possible
<LinuxNoob> simisu: look into universal usb tool
<r\wWorld> .j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Diamondcite> Simisu: Linux can be installed onto a USB HDD (Full install) and it should work, especially if they are intel graphics.
<LinuxNoob> will let u make a bootable copy of ubuntu or any other program u like, and u just restart and boot from usb. or wubi to run an instance from windows desktop.
<bazhang> raykid, you'd have to manually fashion one, or use the nvidia config tool if you have nividia
<ALPOCR> Hi. I NEED HELP FOR CONNECT DELL S300W PROJECT TO UBUNTU.!!  ANYBODY CAN HELP ME ??
<Gnea> !caps | ALPOCR
<ubottu> ALPOCR: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LinuxNoob> alpocr: ask and we can help maybe
<Chris01> When I want to format the flash drive with XFS file format a message appears: Error creating file system: Cannot run mkfs: cannot spawn 'mkfs.xfs -L "New Volume" /dev/sdb': Failed to execute child process "mkfs.xfs" (No such file or directory)
<Dr_Willis> ALPOCR:  you talked a lot.. but said very little..  claify the ubuntu issue.
<Krank> After I umount my extra internal hard drive, shutdown, remove it and restart, i have to press "S" to skill the remount. How do I stop this?
<Simisu> thanks a lot... this is very exciting :O)
<Diamondcite> Simisu: The reason I say Intel Graphics because if you need the closed source ATI or Nvidia drivers, X might be configured to only handle that one.
<raykid> bazhang, well i dont have nvidia currently, but my problem is not that i dont know how to make one, i need ubuntu to use one first
<Dr_Willis> Krank:  edit the /etc/fstab and tell it to not mount the hd in the first place.
<Gnea> Chris01: what is the exact thing you typed out in the terminal?
<LinuxNoob> yeah my laptop has nvidea drivers, it was a pain to run ubuntu as its primary os.
<alzamabar> LjL, found how to fix it.
<Simisu> diamondicite: i have a Lacie 1TB
<Bravewolf> Is there anyone using Personal File Sharing included Gnome, which in turn is based upon Apache and WebDAV? I have a couple of problem with access, TCP port, and MDNS announcement. In particolar Windows clients does not show the shared resource in Networks, Windows client does not support password authentication (even though the should be), and I don't know how to create an iptables rule if the TCP port always changes.
<Krank> thanks Dr_Willis
<Chris01> I use the graphic interface
<alzamabar> First, even by using chmod -w the network manager recreates it
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  Ive had very fes issues with nvidia drivers. :)
<puppy> bazhang: I left the APTonCD ....please tell me how to install a .deb package which downloaded
<Chris01> I don't know terminal comands
<delinquentme> so im trying to figure out why my ubuntu 10.04 doesnt have a ~/.ssh folder .. any ideas ? i've installed open shh server as well ....
<Diamondcite> Simisu: I can say nothing of your USB drive itself since I have had no experience, I just used a USB Dock with a HDD attached...
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  it should make one the first tim eyour user runs ssh
<LinuxNoob> dr_willis: lucky, i dod formated my hdd, and tried to put 10.10 onmy hdd. took forever to figure out how to get past the driver issue
<ikonia> delinquentme: once you ssh to something it will get created
<Helbom> hello eveyone :)
<alzamabar> LjL, I right clicked on the network icon on the status bar, edited the entries for IPv4 and executed /etc/init.d/network-manager. /etc/resolv.conf was written correctly then
<Dr_Willis> LinuxNoob:  other then needing 'nomodeset' initially. ive had very few issues with the actual droivers.. and the nomodeset is not really a 'driver'  issue.. its a  kernel type issue
<Dr_Willis> Hopefully an issue that gets fixed in 11.04
<Diamondcite> ALPOCR: Have you tried connecting your projector with the Blue head and then enabling it in System - Preferences -> Monitor ?
<Simisu> OK THANKS A LOT EVERYONE :O) !!!! (i will probably be back when i actually start my path into linux (hopefully today) thanks again!!!
<malloc_> hi, is it anyway possible to test unity on a natty alpha-2 live-cd with a nvidia card?
<m15k> Any ideas, what could be the reason for read only NFS-shares?
<tzaeru> I wonder what my chances are to break developing environment and loads of libraries by updating 9.04 to 9.11.. :3
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  you could always install virtualbox on your windows pc and play with linux in there.
<m15k> got 777 on shared folder
<m15k> got rw in exports
<Chris01> Can anyone help me to format the flash drive with XFS file system?
<Gnea> tzaeru: since there is no 9.11, the chances would be null
<tzaeru> uh
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  how have you  tried to format it?
<tzaeru> yeah, whatever did suggested to update to
<LinuxNoob> dr: thats what i had to do, but im a first time linux user so it took me awhile :D
<tzaeru> 9.10
<Chris01> by using Disk utility
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  try gparted.. and be sure you got the xfs packages installed.
<Dr_Willis> Chris01:  or try via he command line
<Simisu> dr_Willis: ture but my computer is so old and tired i don't want to put anything on it... either way i know that with a 1TB drive i don't need to worry for dedicating a whole partition for that no? :O) wish me luck
<Chris01> one moment
<delinquentme> ikonia, FTW!
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:  my  wallpaper collection is like 1tb :)
<Simisu> haha... well... i'm oldschool... "poor" also...
<Dr_Willis> Simisu:   I wouldent even bother with a 1tb hd these days. :) been getting 2+TB usb hds lately
<Simisu> i'm using a very old laptop inherited from my girlfriend...
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis-  1.5 is currently the best price performance ratio.
<Diamondcite> Simisu: Err in that case, please make sure it's USB 2.0 capable atleast ^_^
<Simisu> yes yes... usb two indeed... but bueno...
<raykid> How can I force Maverick to use a xorg.conf?
<Gnea> !laptop | Simisu Great resource for using Ubuntu and Linux on laptops
<ubottu> Simisu Great resource for using Ubuntu and Linux on laptops: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Dr_Willis> zookalicious:  when i find them on sale. a 2tb is normally like $10 more then the 1.5's
<Simisu> thanks Gnea!
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis-  External or Internal?
<Dr_Willis> zookalicious:  only time i get them :) when i find sales.
<Dr_Willis> zookalicious:  external usb's what i been getting lately
<Dr_Willis> zookalicious:  ive seen exernal usb and inernals the same prices on sale also.
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis-  Ahhhhh that'd be why. Sorry I thought you ment internal drives and I find the 2 TB internals are a tad overpriced right now :)
<delinquentme> and when im trying to copy a id_rsa.pub file from a machine im sshed into ... and " cp " it from the machine im connected to .. to the machine im using ... the command would be " cp id_rsa.pub XXXX
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis-  Clearly I need to look harder then
<Dr_Willis> zookalicious:  it pays to watch the sale papers.  Right now my big issue is if i upgrade to a bigger hd.. copying 1+TB over usb to a 2tb usbhd.. that takes like.. all day. :)
<Dr_Willis> USB3 come on! :)
<john___> Hi, I'd like to know if there is any way to change the trash icon with a custom one
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis -  Year I was about to say, too bad most dont support USB 3.0 yet
<john___> without changing the whole iconset
<Dr_Willis> zookalicious:  Ive had issues with the external sata also. never can seem to get it working right.
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis -  Could always remove the drive from inside the casing and just plug it directly into the mobo :P
<zookalicious> Dr_Willis -  Save yourself a few hours
<john___> Hi, I'd like to know if there is any way to change the trash icon with a custom one without changing the whole iconset
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: Won't 2 computers over gigabit ethernet be faster then?
<zookalicious> Diamondcite -  He's using external drives
<bonjoyee> Diamondcite: but still.. the speed of the hdd is the bottleneck!
<Diamondcite> zookalicious: That's why I mentioned it.. 1 system would read only, the other write only.
<zookalicious> john___ what icon set are you using?
<john___> Not a specific one
<john___> anyone
<john___> I just want to change only the trash icon
<Simisu> So looking now at the link Gnea gave me i can see that i can't find the make of my laptop on the list... should a worry?
<john___> and keep the others untouched
<Simisu> should I worry that is...
<zookalicious> john___ navigate to your icon folder "/usr/share/icons/[themename]" and change the icon there
<zookalicious> you just have to put in a new icon with the same name as the old one
<an0key> Does anyone know of a PPA for Evolution unstable, i.e. 2.9+?
<zookalicious> and same file type I beleive
<Diamondcite> Simisu: If you try to boot a LiveCD or LiveUSB first, it'll give you a good idea how well it would work
<john___> I;d also like to leave the iconset untouched
<zookalicious> john___ Just be sure to change it in all the folders. There are several different folders for the different sizes of icon (32x32 48x48 scaleable)
<john___> for future use..
<zookalicious> john___ just rename the old trash icon, so it wont be deleted
<Simisu> Diamondcite: thanks, i guess it makes sense to try that first!
<len> Greetings.
<zookalicious> john___ if you ever need to change it back, you still have the icon. Just fix the name to get the old one back
<Diamondcite> Simisu: Just.. it's going to be quite a bit slower.
<john___> Then I have to do it again to go back
<puffandstuff> I'd like to install gcc 4.5 on on my 10.10 64, il there any repositories available ?
<AbhijiT> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Diamondcite> john__: How about making a copy of the whole icon set to a new custom name? That way you only mess with the custom name one..
<john___> Is there configuration file that changes when I change the iconset?
<angieanni> hi all....j'd like to use vuze or gnunet..but nothing run.....someone can help me ?
<zookalicious> Diamondcite -  just about to say that :P
<john___> I could change the entry for the trash in there
<puffandstuff> AbhijiT: there are some float bug in this version of gcc on 64bit platforms :(
<Helbom> im proud to say im joining the ubuntu community :)
<Diamondcite> angieanni: Try to install it from the official repositories?
<AbhijiT> puffandstuff, plusplus.com
<AbhijiT> aah
<AbhijiT> puffandstuff, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.5
<len> Would this be the place to try to get questions answered about things such as package installs and such?
<namy> hell yeah me too:P
<AbhijiT> Helbom, welcome
<zookalicious> len - yup whats up
<Helbom> thanks AbhijiT :)
<bonjoyee> len:sure..on ubuntu!!
<Zaffzaff> o/
<angieanni>  Diamondcite: from ubuntu software center
<namy> hey what is the average age around here?
<zookalicious> john___ to the extent of my knowledge the icon system does not use configuration files, but rather just directly grabs the icon from their name and location in the folder
<eMyller> hellos
<AbhijiT> !ot | namy
<len> I can see in my package manager that it appears that gnupg2 is installed, but I can't find it to run it, so I marked it for reinstall. How can I tell if it's there?
<ubottu> namy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<namy> i think i might be a bit too old
<Diamondcite> angieanni: If you open up a terminal and type vuze  what happens?
<zookalicious> john___ so unless you want to write something like that you just have to change icons
<namy> oh sorry ubottu
<len> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<zookalicious> len - are you using synaptic, software-center, or apt-get?
<bonjoyee> len: sudo aptitude show gnupg2
<m15k> any ideas concerning the NFSproblem?
<eMyller> my laptop got washed by a rain, and the only problem with it now is that my Alt Gr key doesn't work. i don't need it much, but it annoys me so much that i bought another keyboard. anyway, it's not being that comfortable. So, is there a way to map Alt Gr to another key, like Menu or Right Ctrl? thanks in advance.
<Helbom> i borrowed a disk with ubuntu 10.04 from a friend. installing it now
<len> synaptic.  I tried downloading and installing myself from the gnupg.org site, but I guess I don't know what I'm doing.
<angieanni> Diamondcite:  gian@nico1-laptop:~$ vuze
<angieanni> file:/usr/lib/jni/ ; file:/usr/lib/java/ ; file:/usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar ; file:/usr/share/java/log4j-1.2-1.2.15.jar ; file:/usr/share/java/commons-cli-1.2.jar ; file:/usr/lib/java/swt-gtk-3.5.1.jar ; file:/home/gian/
<angieanni> StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to a local port listening for passed torrent info: Other instance detected
<binary001> Hi everyone, im trying to dual boot win7 and ubuntu 10.10. I installed ubuntu after my win install and im trying to use the windows bootloader. Now I can see both entries on the menu and windows boots fine but when i click the ubuntu option i get an error. can anyone help me with this?
<pietr101> hello, each time after kernel update (Maverick) my X server stops to work. I have NVIDIA Ion graphics card. To fix it i have to manually download and install the driver from nvidia.com website? how can I solve this problem?
<Helbom> can i just update from my version to 10.10? or do i have to install it all over?
<namy> ok guys i am new to linux and i need to learn fast . what is the best way to go about it?
<zookalicious> eMyller - System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Options has a few different choices for Alt, Super, Control key mappings
<bazhang> !manual | namy have a read
<ubottu> namy have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AbhijiT> Helbom, 11.04 is not release and its not stable. be with 10.10
<bonjoyee> Helbom: why not install 10.10 to begin with?
<Diamondcite> angieanni: Standby... checking something..
<john___> I have recently discovered "conky"
<john___> And I want to customize the desktop
<bazhang> Helbom, sure you can upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 without a reinstall
<ionut> namy: just... surfing trough whole his functions applications and everything... you will learn
<Helbom> i got the disk from a friend
<Helbom> that's why
<len> aptitude: command not found.
<john___> And I am stucked with the trash..
<bazhang> !upgrade | Helbom please have a read
<ubottu> Helbom please have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<namy> thanks ionut
<zookalicious> len - try typing what bonjoyee said into the terminal application (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<eMyller> zookalicious: i didn't find any that match my needs, unfortunately. :(
<pioruns> namy, read this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick
<Helbom> thanks for the links
<Diamondcite> angieanni: Your startup looks significantly different from mine...
<ionut> namy: get yourself in trouble, that's the best way to learn
<pietr101> Hello, each time after kernel update (Maverick) my X server stops to work. I have NVIDIA Ion graphics card. To fix it i have to manually download and install the driver from nvidia.com website? how can I solve this problem?
<bonjoyee> Helbom: but still upgrading need to download as much data as an iso would..
<namy> pioruns i will look at it
<len> I did, and got "aptitude: command not found"
<len> (wow, this stuff moves fast!)
<namy> lol ionut i already have one time too many
<bazhang> len, use apt-get aptitude is not installed
<len> Ok.
<ionut> namy: hurray :))
<namy> hurray long live ubuntu :-)
<bonjoyee> len: install aptitude or else check in the synaptic package manager..
<len> Typed in sudo apt-get show gnupg2 and got "E: Invalid operation show"
<zookalicious> eMyller - Yeah that happens, I had a similar issue earlier. I'm not too sure how to remap keyboards sorry. Try looking up "Keyboard remap ubuntu"
<Diamondcite> angieanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563142/    <--- this is what my startup looks like for Vuze...
<zookalicious> len - sudo apt-get install gnupg2 -s
<zookalicious> len - the -s will simulate downloading without actually doing it. It should tell you if it's already installed
<len> installing aptitude . . .
<len> Ok, zook Will try that. Hol don
<john___> I am using awn. The icons on it change by changing the system theme. But I want to have diferent icons on awn and diferrent on the filesystem. I found out that by drag and drop an icon an an awn app I can change that specific icon only. But I cannot do that with trash (maybe because it uses two icons)
<eMyller> zookalicious: thanks anyway. :)
<john___> Any advice?
<zookalicious> eMyller - no problem, good luck!
<m15k> Diamondcite look like your port is already been used
<Diamondcite> m15k: The problem is with angieanni not mine.
<len> zook, says it's already the newest version
<Diamondcite> m15k: Though it should not STOP vuze from working.
<m15k> sorry :D
<Zaffzaff> I have a few programs I'm running with wine, but I have to open them inside their folders, and making links wont work. What can I do to make shortcuts that work?
<zookalicious> len - then it should be installed already. what is gnupg2?
<LinuxNoob> send to desktop
<LinuxNoob> zaffzaff
<len> It's an encryption program, replacement for PGP (Pretty Good Privacy)
<namy> guys how different is wamp from l(ubuntu)amp
<LinuxNoob> send the .exe to ur desktop and make sure its marked as executable
<len> Uses public Key infrastruction
<len> infractructure.
<leapy0yo> when shutting down ubuntu stays stuck on checking for unattended upgrades... how can i fix that?
<mattmatt> I am trying to force the reinstall of the upstart package but it won't write over my locally-changed /etc/init/tty*.conf files. I think the root problem is file permissions. Is there a way to reset the file permissions inside /etc or to instruct apt-get or dpkg to actually overwrite all local files?
<LinuxNoob> leapy0yo: it doesnt download any updates?
<Zaffzaff> doesn't want to work
<angieanni> Diamondcite: so what can j do ?..remove vuse and reinstall ?
<jrib> mattmatt: why are you reinstalling it?
<LinuxNoob> zaffzaff:  i dont like wine, try playonlinux  u can get it in the ubuntu software center
<Diamondcite> angieanni: Do you have java installed?
<len> Is there a particular folder or directory where most packages are installed? Maybe I could look there.
<Diamondcite> angieanni: Also did it used to work?
<LinuxNoob> zaffzaff: i couldnt get wine to run properly, playonlinux was easy as cake
<angieanni> how can j controll it ?
<leapy0yo> linux, it downloads, i am talking about specificly at shutdown, it hangs if i ever did an update during that session
<Diamondcite> angieanni: vuze is a java application...
<root> hio
<Zaffzaff> wine is working, even on my vista it wouldn't work to drag the programs out of their folders, I had to great a shortcut to the program while the program was still in the folder. Trying to figure out how to do that here
<m15k> angieanni Diamondcite : maybe he uses openjdk which might have some imcompatibility
<mattmatt> jrib: I made edits to the tty*conf files and I want to revert to a more pristine state
<Diamondcite> root, please use /nick to pick a new name before you become guest
<angieanni> Diamondcite: sorry j'm novice
<m15k>  angieanni : type "java- version" in command line
<Zaffzaff> only been on linux for a day an a half as well
<zookalicious> len - are you sure you are launching it correctly? I'm not familiar with the application so I can't say if it should be launched, or if its something that is used by another application and does not need to be launched independantly
<LinuxNoob> zaffzaff: like i said, playonlinux
<Helbom> uhm wth :o the installation finished and i clicked Restart Now
<LinuxNoob> it makes everything super easy
<len> Well, I'm guessing not LOL! I thought I was.
<Zaffzaff> alright, I'll give it a try
<milamber> eMyller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<len> I'll fish around for it, now that I've been able to confirm it's here.
<LinuxNoob> zaffzaff: ive only been onlinux for like a day and a half too, i got playonlinux working fast
<m15k> angieanni : which java version is printed?
<leapy0yo> if i ever download updates during a session, then for that session when i shutdown it says checking for any unattended upgrades... but upgrades are finished and it just hangs there without shutting down
<angieanni> m15k: no command found
<len> Thanks for your help. I wouldn't have been able to do that on my own.
<Helbom> it spit out the cd and my screen reads "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 477260
<LinuxNoob> leapy0yo: have u tried the driver update manager?
<m15k>  angieanni : check synaptics if you've installed java
<jrib> mattmatt: delete the conf files in question and run «  sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install PACKAGE ».  Or if you don't want to delete them, I think you can use force-confnew instead (see man dpkg)
<Helbom> oh now it looks like it's doing something new...
<mattmatt> jrib: sweet i'll look into that
<LinuxNoob> alright, now i have a question for you guys, :) why does it seem that ubuntu cant handle as many processes at once ?
<LinuxNoob> if im running like 3 things of firefox, it just seems slow, real laggish like
<jrib> mattmatt: you can also use confask, which maybe is easier
<bonjoyee> LinuxNoob: that also depends on your pc config..
<LinuxNoob> i feel like even though im complete noob at ubuntu, 2nd day, im helping alot though,
<milamber> LinuxNoob: not to start too  much of a controversy, but i'm reasonably sure most people would agree that is a firefox problem. google firefox eats memory.
<LinuxNoob> bonjoyee: i dont see how. i can run sc2, bfbc2, a few things of firefox and music goin on same labtop in win7
<mattmatt> jrib: nice, that worked well. thanks!
<jrib> mattmatt: no problem
<LinuxNoob> milamber: watch your tongue :D ff is the greatestetts :D
<bobbyd> Hey, I have a lexmark z2420 that I would like it use with Ubuntu 10.10. But I'm not sure where to get the drivers. Any suggestions?
<LinuxNoob> bobbyd: i can help with that
<zookalicious> len - no problem :) glad to help
<bobbyd> LinuxNoob - please do. :D
<bazhang> bobbyd, what does linxuxprinting.org database say about that printer, please check
<Desp> Hi all
<Desp> I am trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 but I am getting Error: pkgproblemresolver::resolvegeneratedbreacks, this may be caused by held packages
<Desp> logs : http://pastbin.com/EEjrQDQY
 * philip__ NEVER upgrades stuff, always backsup and does a clean install.
<polleri> hello I have a weird problem the router in my appartment works fine until my ubuntu computer conects to the network and the internet conection freezes on all other cmputer how can I solve this?
<Assid> heya
<polleri> hello I have a weird problem the router in my appartment works fine until my ubuntu computer conects to the network and the internet conection freezes on all other computers how can I solve this?
<zanthir> I'm trying to use Arduino IDE with an Arduino UNO board, but the Arduino IDE in universe is out dated (version 19, not versioni 22). I'm looking for some help on installing version 22 from the tgz file.
<zanthir> And the version 19 doesn't work with the UNO board.
<zanthir> The tgz file doesn't have a shell script or anything.
<zanthir> Or a READ ME.
<Assid> anyone here use any account /expense managing apps?
<gobbe> zanthir: well, what it contains?
<Seveas> zanthir, there's a .deb package with version 22, might be easier for you
<bonjoyee> !anyone > Assid
<ubottu> Assid, please see my private message
<polleri> can anyone help me please!
<Assid> okay how about suggesting a decent/good account expense managing app
<Diamondcite> polleri: And how is this connected? Wireless? Wired?
<Encry8> Hi, is there a way to use Subversion without a webhost? I want to use it on my local pc, i tried putting localhost for the URL
<andy120880> polleri: possible mac address conflict
<polleri> Diamondcite, when I connect thorugh wire is all fine but connecting thorugh wireless messes up the internet
<Seveas> Encry8, though this does not answer your question, I'd suggest using git or bzr, they work just fine without a webserver.
<polleri> andy120880, how can I check?
<pietr101> Encry8: yes, but you need to have it configured
<Diamondcite> polleri: And when all others are locked out of the net, can ubuntu still use it?
<pietr101> Encry8: http://www.tonyspencer.com/2007/03/02/setup-a-subversion-server-in-4-minutes/
<Encry8> pietr101: oh ok thanks
<zanthir> How do you send private messages?
<gordonjcp> Encry8: does it have to be subversion?  Git doesn't really need a server at all ;-)
<Seveas> zanthir, /msg some_nick a message here
<polleri> Diamondcite, no it actually doesn't disconect anyone but the internet freezes or gets really slow like 5KiB/s
<Encry8> gordonjcp: is there a GUI for that?
<Assid> no suggestions on a recommended app?
<Diamondcite> polleri: I wonder if it's becase of intereference from proximity...
<Seveas> Encry8, there's gitg
<polleri> Diamondcite, what does that mean?
<gordonjcp> Encry8: gitg
<Seveas> gordonjcp, or gource ;)
<Diamondcite> polleri: Is the ubuntu box the closest to the wireless router?
<polleri> Diamondcite, i was using the 32bit edition before and this didn't happen it started when i switch to 64bit
<gordonjcp> Seveas: not tried that, but then I don't use a GUI for git
<Diamondcite> polleri: In that case.. I'm clueless sorry x.x
<polleri> Diamondcite, mmm there is a windows computer closer but the ubuntu one is the second closest
<Seveas> gordonjcp, gource is something ... different, try it :)
<ActionParsnip> polleri: run, ifconfig ,to see the hardware address of the interfaces. Then see if the other systems or even the routers inter
<ActionParsnip> Internal interface have the same mac
<Encry8> trying gource and gitg thanks both of you :)
<polleri> ActionParsnip, should i try changing my mac address?
<ActionParsnip> Polleri: if it worked i
<ActionParsnip> In 32bit, its not mac related as the address is set in hardware when the device is made
<bindi> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<polleri> ActionParsnip, what about 64bit
<bindi> ehm.. how do i get unity for 10.04?
<evanescent> my computer froze and after I restarted it, the look and feel of the UI is all wrong (e.g. the icons in the tray are different)
<miki165> mierda
<ActionParsnip> Polleri: sounds like a bug with the 64bit version of the driver
<a1234567890> 1565monkey_wolf.rabbit_tiger must be concern 3-5=3-4 wash rabbit return lunar year clander wan.
<miki165> mierda
<Random832> a1234567890: what?
<miki165> mierda
<miki165> mierda
<evanescent> I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<Random832> !language
<FloodBot3> miki165: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Random832> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<miki165> mie
<miki165> puta bruja
<LjL> !ops | miki165
<miki165> a
<miki165> a
<miki165> a
<ubottu> miki165: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<FloodBot3> miki165: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a1234567890> cause1 is lunar two three for is beguise debian_siigiilanda1567   2e-160  91    474    48     466   892      722   6478  pjv85e08.b1 c009300732.Contig1
<a1234567890> 1562   7e-160  93    443    48     148   540      722   6478  pjv85e08.b1 c009300732.Contig1
<a1234567890> 1550   1e-158  91    474    48     882  1308      722   6478  pjv85e08.b1 c009300732.Contig1
<a1234567890> 1550   1e-158  91    476    48     952  1380      722   6478  pjv85e08.b1 c009300732.Contig1
<a1234567890> 1545   5e-158  90    474    48     570   996      722   6478  pjv85e08.b1 c009300732.Contig1
<a1234567890> 1535   6e-157  90    474    48     826  1252      722   6478  pjv85e08.b1 c009300732.Contig1
<FloodBot3> a1234567890: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Random832> a1234567890: i do not understand what you are saying
<jrib> !es > miki165
<ubottu> miki165, please see my private message
<zookalicious> what on earth was just going on
<gordonjcp> zookalicious: idiots
<MikeMike1> Does anyone know anything about JACK?
<zookalicious> gordonjcp-  apparently
<bindi> anyone? how do you install unity on top of 10.04
<bindi> google didnt bring up anything that works
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: yes
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: lots of people do
<ActionParsnip> Bindi: are you serious? There are hundreds of howto guides for this
<ActionParsnip> Bi
<ActionParsnip> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/install-unity-ubuntu-lucid
<Simisu> hey guys, is a 30 GB partition enough for ubuntu and misc programs?
<zookalicious> MikeMike1-  http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Jordan_U> Simisu: Yes.
<bindi> ActionParsnip: doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Simisu: sure i use 10gb
<zookalicious> woops sorry not for you MikeMike1
<LinuxNoob> simisu: ive been downloadin shit all day, and ive used up like 2gb of my ubuntu part lol
<bindi> package unity not found, ActionParsnip
<zookalicious> bindi - http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<dualMoon> I have a VPS running Ubuntu 10.04. I've inadvertantly lost my ssh daemon and so the only access I have is to the Parallels power panel, which gives me access to the filesystem but not to any sort of console. Is there a way to inject an apt-get install to reinstall the SSH daemon into a startup script somewhere?
<bindi> eh
<LinuxNoob> i also dont know why i have so many partitions, but they dont bug me..
<Simisu> so should i make it smaller then? like 20?
<v0lksman> why would my mic sometimes work and sometimes not?  just using the Sound option in Preferences...
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: what do you need to know?
<LinuxNoob> dualmoon: do you have a usb stick?
<bindi> yeah zookalicious i did that
<evanescent> how do I reset the appearance on ubuntu 10.10 to the default. my computer froze and after the reboot the icons, etc. are all different.
<bindi> no go
<Encry8> How do you rebuild the locate db?
<Jordan_U> Simisu: What do you lose by making it larger?
<a1234567890> # SuriaFM# 988 sedonbugaart
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: a lot of my jack programs crash upon opening
<dualMoon> LinuxNoob, I don't have physical access to the machine. It's a VPS
<schnuffle1> Simisu: Depends on your ue case, about 5GB are enough for the system, the rest is for you to use
<v0lksman> Encry8, updatedb I think
<Encry8> thats it thanks
<LinuxNoob> dualmoon: so what are u running the vm in? winxp?
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: have you tried running them from a terminal, so you can see if they produce an error?
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: as well as lmms
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: chances are it's throwing an xrun and dying
<magowiz> Hi everyone, some days ago tomboy sync with ubuntu one stopped working, I opened this bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/713757 , what should I try?
<zookalicious> bindi - when you log in, choose Unity as your Session (right before you enter your password  on the bottom of the creen)
<zookalicious> screen*
<bindi> ...
<dualMoon> LinuxNoob, no, a VPS. a virtual private server, a container in virtuozzo hosted by a company that sells them.
<bindi> did you not read
<LinuxNoob> you should be able to treat a vm, the same as a stand alone desktop
<bindi> "package unity not found"
<dualMoon> LinuxNoob, it's not a /VM/ :/
<LinuxNoob> oh :D
<zookalicious> bindi - then you did't add the repository properly. Also there is no reason to be rude, you're not going to get any help that way.
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: how do i find out the command to run the programs in terminal
<Simisu> well.... i don't know... making choices is complicated these days :O/
<dub54> if I just installed some stuff in the package manager, can I undo all the changes I just did ?
<dub54> \
<bindi> zookalicious: i am not being rude
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: open a terminal, type the name of the program you want to run
<LinuxNoob> mikemmike1: go to terminal and type man man
<bindi> zookalicious: i did add it, and it fetched the key or whatever
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: what in particular is crashing?
<gpc> bindi: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<bindi> i did.
<bindi> package unity not found
<schnuffle1> dub54: history ows you the commands just executed,  check for the installs and uninstall them
<zookalicious> bindi - did you update the software list after adding the key?
<schnuffle1> shows
<a1234567890> paast hi.-story.asp?file=?-
<bindi> zookalicious: yes
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: also, what have you got the Frames/Period set to?
<zookalicious> bindi - with "sudo apt-get update"
<bindi> zookalicious: yes <.<
<LinuxNoob> whats an easy way in terminal to find the path of a file ur trying to execute?
<polleri> ActionParsnip, Diamondcite, I changed my mac address using macchange to a random address and the problem seems to be solved
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: This is the error message I get when trying to run jack-rack
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: Not sending deprecated LASH_Client_Name event
<MikeMike1> Status update: jack_rack_12952
<MikeMike1> jack_client_new: deprecated
<MikeMike1> Cannot connect to server socket err = Connection refused
<MikeMike1> Cannot connect to server socket
<MikeMike1> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<FloodBot3> MikeMike1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zookalicious> bind - sorry I'm not going to help you further if your going to act like that. Good luck and I hope you find out how to solve your problem
<bindi> sigh
<gpc> bindi: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bindi> gpc: still, 10.04
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563158/
<Chris> shit
<bindi> zookalicious: i thought i made it clear that ive done exactly those 3 commands and it says package unity not found
<bindi> so, nnngghhhh.
<polleri> ActionParsnip, Diamondcite, thank you for the help
<a1234567890> chien, clébard froid info' IRO tamy--
<Assid> hrmm anyoe here tried mint.com?
<Jordan_U> a1234567890: Stop that.
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: did you read it?
<zookalicious> bindi - im assuming you want the 11.04 alpha of unity, not the old netbook version. http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-unity-2d-install.html
<dualMoon> bindi, don't feel bad. once upon a time #ubuntu was a magical place where people would help and knew lots, nowadays it's mostly people whose only response will be "google it you noob". no offense to the people here who still follow the old #ubuntu way ofc
<gpc> bindi: unless I am mistaken unity is not available in 10.04
<a1234567890> 2132-3313false config2 tty113113214654- -.-
<zookalicious> bindi - and I'm on other channels to. If you said earlier that you had already done those I didn't see
<gpc> dualMoon: we don't tell people to google it or call them noobs. Please keep your misinformation to yourself
<dub54> how do I install lamp-server on 10.10 ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP says up to 10.04 you can do sudo taskel install lamp-server
<dualMoon> gpc, oh come now, I've been around long enough to see it happen ;)
<erUSUL> dub54: and the same does not work in 10.10 ?
<zookalicious> dualMoon - I never told him to google it. Nor did I ever call him a "noob"
<dub54> erUSUL: taskel command not found
<bindi> zookalicious: whats this 2D about
<dub54> erUSUL: sorry, misread
<erUSUL> dub54: install it
<bindi> im sure i want the prettier version
<dualMoon> zookalicious, I didn't say you did. didn't actually say anything about you ;)
<v0lksman> can anyone point me to docs for troubleshooting mic issues?
<zookalicious> dualMoon - alrighty
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bazhang> dualMoon, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<J_C> dualmoon: sometimes we do and sometimes we don't, it depends on the qestion and wether the asker bothered to do things like read the README.1st file
<dualMoon> wow, people got defensive quick x:
<J_C> not really
<dualMoon> anyways, anyone know of a way to inject an apt-get into a startup script?
<J_C> exec apt-get
<bindi> zookalicious: i take it this 2D is a wrecked version
<J_C> if it's bash
<bindi> can't i get the full one? <.<
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: right, looks like you can't start jack for some reason
<J_C> depends on the script
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<c3l> I got a dvd with drm (I assume), ubuntu doesnt seam to recognize it at all. is there some way to play drm video from dvd in ubuntu?
<dub54> erUSUL: sudo apt-get install tasksel says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<zookalicious> bindi - I'm not sure where I read it, but I seem to recall that the 3D version wasn't availible yet for Maverick or Karmic
<erUSUL> dub54: do you have synaptic or the ubuntu software center running?
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: read this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Real-Time%20Support
<dub54> erUSUL: synaptic
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: you do not need a realtime kernel, you just need to allow your user realtime capabilities
<dualMoon> well, like i was saying earlier, i only really have access to the filesystem at this point. i can create or edit a file, but where would i need to put it so that it ran automatically if i restart the container?
<J_C> erUSUL: that means that apt is already running, maybe you have synaptic opened or update opened?
<zookalicious> bindi - im double checking
<bindi> zookalicious: sure :p whats with all those guides about unity for 10.04 then
<MikeMike1> gordonjcpgordonfcp- thanks! I guess i forgot to mention i run ubuntu studio haha
<schnuffle1> c3l: you need  libdvdcss2
<zookalicious> bindi - those refer to the old netbook edition of unity
<zookalicious> bindi - it used mutter instead of compiz and was not that great
<erUSUL> dub54: you can use synaptic to install the lamp server. go to Edit>Mar packages by task
<bindi> i see
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: okay, that shouldn't make a big difference ;-)
<erUSUL> dub54: i thought you were in a server with no gui
<zookalicious> bindi - yeah, I just double checked. 3D unity is not backported. So you can only get it on the 11.04 alpha
<schnuffle1> c3l: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<bindi> zookalicious: meh, i'll leave it to be then
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: also, somtimes my lmms crashes because of "segmentation failure"
<zookalicious> bindi - ok. If you want to try the 2D version though, its two commands located on this page. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<zookalicious> bindi - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily && sudo apt-get update
<zookalicious> bindi - and sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings
<LinuxNoob> how do you ping in terminal?
<daniel__> does chromium have got WebGL support?
<bindi> zookalicious: yeah i saw that :p but cba
<zookalicious> bindi - but thats only the 2D so you'll probably just want to wait
<bindi> i will
<zookalicious> bindi - alrighty
<dub54> erUSUL: i don't see mark packages by task
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: lmms does that a bit
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: frankly lmms is a bit crap
<erUSUL> dub54: well my version of synaptic is in spanish... but it has to be something similar
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: is there a better DAW that I can use a midi with?
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: no idea, I use Ardour for recording but I don't use a PC-based sequencer
<erUSUL> dub54: it is Edit>Mark Packages by Task...
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: whats a PC based sequencer?
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: a MIDI sequencer that runs on a PC
<gordonjcp> or other computer
<gordonjcp> as opposed to a hardware standalone sequencer like an Alesis MMT-8
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: ohhh yeah i forgot lmms can run on pc
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp; would you know how to configure midi devices?
<c3l> schnuffle1: oh, thanks
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: i have a great keyboard I would love to start using with linux
<dualMoon> alright how about this: is there a place that linux will read and automatically execute bash files at startup?
<schnuffle1> MikeMike1: have a look at http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/apps/start
<haakon_> testing
<jrib> dualMoon: what do you want to accomplish exactly?
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: you might also want to try #ubuntustudio and possibly #lad ;-)
<v0lksman> So I have an HDA ATI SB Realtek ALC892, and can only get the mic to work once in a blue moon...I've tried everything including upgrading to Maverick from Lucid cause there was a known issue with the older kernel.  Still no reliable mic...I really need a mic on this machine...any ideas how to work around this?
<dub54> erUSUL: think I got it working but I don't have permission to write to var/www ?
<MikeMike1> i didint know those existed hahah
<eXpLoD> how can i make a shortcut or something like this so it would run a command in a terminal but in background?
<dualMoon> jrib, i want to reinstall SSH when I only have access to the filesystem of my VPS container.
<schnuffle1> dualMoon: at boot there is /etc/rc.local, at login threre's your .bashrc
<MikeMike1> whats #lad
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: the latter is the Linux Audio Developer IRC channel, but most of the devs will help out users
<erUSUL> dualMoon: call them from /etc/rc.local
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: you pretty much just connect up MIDI and it works
<MikeMike1> i herard its a process i have to do some coding with
<LinuxNoob> okay guys ive gotten to this, if i want to ping google.com
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: if you're using USB MIDI adaptors there is some clever tweaking you can to to ensure they always stay in the same "slot"
<Luvz2drv> I need help with installing 10.10 with my setup
<jrib> dualMoon: reinstalling ssh is unlikely to change anything really; why would you want to reinstall ssh?
<LinuxNoob> sudo ping -c 5 www.google.com
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: yup its usb
<LinuxNoob> luvz2drv: whats goin on
<jazeery> hi
<daniel__> How can I enable WebGL for chromium?
<dualMoon> jrib, because when i was doing cleanup it got uninstalled D:
<jazeery> hi all
<LinuxNoob> luvz2drv: whats the problem ur havin with 10.10
<jazeery> all of theme t
<jrib> dualMoon: I see.  I guess you can try rc.local, should work...
<LinuxNoob> hi jazerry
<dualMoon> jrib, my stupid eyes were glazed over. never aptitude purge at 4AM :x
<schnuffle1> dualMoon: another way is to boot from live and then chroot into yout partition to install
<Luvz2drv> my drive i have installed win7 on (boot drive) is not seen by the ubuntu install disk.  I have a entiry different drive for ubunto set aside that is seen but it will not boot just get a _
<Seven_Six_Two> daniel__, you have to do it from the command line
<jazeery> hi linuxnoob
<dualMoon> schnuffle1, no physical access :P
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: what kind of keyboard do you have?
<jazeery> how is things
<v0lksman> dualMoon, does your VPS provider not give you a browser based console to your slice?
<schnuffle1> dualMoon: No rescue system?
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: akai mpk49
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: cool
<dualMoon> v0lksman, yes and no. it's a java version of an SSH client, which of course doesn't help, haha
<jazeery> where can i get the java for ubinto
<gordonjcp> MikeMike1: as far as I know, if you plug that in it should just appear as a MIDI device
<xangua> !java | jazeery
<ubottu> jazeery: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Seven_Six_Two> jazeery, it's in synaptic
<v0lksman> hahhaa...and they don't give you a special boot partition in case you pooch your machine? (like finnix?)
<v0lksman> dualMoon, ^
<dualMoon> v0lksman, no that i've found yet.
<v0lksman> dualMoon, can I ask who the provider is?>
<MikeMike1> gordonjcp: yeah but it wont work with some applications like lmms, virtual keyboard, or drum machine
<jazeery> thanks
<jazeery> all
<dualMoon> v0lksman, just the browser access to the filesystem. there's a way to install apps, like an apt-get web frontend, but there's an error with it ofc
<dualMoon> v0lksman, it's VPSland
<MrMintanet> Can someone tell me how to install X3: Reunion?  I have downloaded it from Demonoid, and want to install it.  I have no idea how to get the setup file to run.  Can someone help?
<MrMintanet> I have tried chmod +x setup.sh but that did not work.
<daniel__> hm, it doesn't work for me
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | MrMintanet
<ubottu> MrMintanet: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<v0lksman> dualMoon, bummer...not that it will help much now but Linode is the king of VPS hosts...you wouldn't be in this mess with them...of course that doesn't help you at all and I'm a dick for saying so... :P
<MrMintanet> I purchased the game already.
<MrMintanet> I just don't know how to install it.
<dualMoon> v0lksman, no, it's fine, i'll look into them in the future for sure :D
<Seven_Six_Two> MrMintanet, what error do you get when you run setup.sh?
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: ask in #winehq
<MrMintanet> This game is for Linux
<MrMintanet> It doesn't require Wine.
<daniel__> are you root by installing this?
<MrMintanet> Yes
<MrMintanet> How do I run an "executable" file?
<MrMintanet> It isn't .exe
<MrMintanet> I had to right click, and change it's permissions to "run as an executable"
<Seven_Six_Two> MrMintanet, precede the file with a   ./
<theSoundEngineer> sh ./
<theSoundEngineer> or just ./
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: as you have purchased the game, the ideal support will be from the game support chan
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, unless it's giving an ubuntu related error
<MrMintanet> I prefer to ask the IRC, if that is ok, ActionParsnip.  I don't mean to cause any trouble by asking how to install a video game...
<dualMoon> MrMintanet, it's fine. what files do you have available in that package? is there a setup.sh or some such?
<ActionParsnip> Channels and helplines. You also pay for support and updates when you buy software
<MrMintanet> Yes
<MrMintanet> There is a setup.sh
<schnuffle1> MrMintanet: just answer the questions :) what happens when when you execute sh /path/to/setup.sh?
<ScislaC> I can't pull some magic to dist-upgrade to 64-bit from 32, can I?
<eXpLoD> how can i run somethinf through terminal so it runs in background,so i can close the terminal emulator after then without closing the app?
<dualMoon> eXpLoD, often you can add a space then a "&" after the command
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: still supported by the makers
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: its
<schnuffle1> eXpLoD: just add a & to the end of the command like dhcpd &
<dualMoon> eXpLoD, sometimes it won't always work and apps bind to that terminal anyway, but for the most part it should
<dualMoon> eXpLoD, you can also use the run box if you use Gnome
<MrMintanet> schnuffle1,  It launches some installer for an "Update" program.
<MrMintanet> It seems like it is skipping the installation of the actual game.
<schnuffle1> eXpLoD: if you don't wnat to bother with output from your app ou need to redirect stdout and tderr
<dualMoon> since I don't have a linux box right in front of me, would someone be so kind as to give me the exact name of the default ssh daemon package? x:
<eXpLoD> how can i make a script(say i want to run codeblocks by that alt+f2 dialog).How can i make a script like that and add it to mah panel?
<tzaeru> hm. updating ubuntu staid at "Getting new packages" and has been there for past 30 minutes, even tho all packages have been fetched.
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: its not the game its how you got it which screams piracy which is not endorsed. You should have gone to the developer site and requested a redownload which is absolutely fine
<tzaeru> is it actually doing something or shouldn't this happen? >_>
<dualMoon> eXpLoD, just right click your panel and do "add launcher" iirc
<Gambit> Hello everyone. I'm looking for some help with Ubuntu One. It constantly shows disconnected as my status, but when I hit connect for this machine on the devices tab it does nothing, and just comes right back.
<Jordan_U> Gambit: Try asking in #ubuntuone
<dougl> does anyone know how to use an ipod touch with ubuntu?
<lexvegas> dualMoon, as in to install a ssh server?
<Gambit> I have fully reinstalled the entirety of ubuntuone twice following these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8146023&postcount=2
<dualMoon> aye, lexvegas
<Gambit> Jordan_U: Oh thanks. I didn't realize it had its own channel.
<Jordan_U> Gambit: You're welcome.
<schnuffle1> dualMoon: openssh-server
<lexvegas> dualMoon, it is just ssh that installs the server and the client is already installed
<dualMoon> ahh, thanks doll
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: the terminal is the parent process so killing the parent kills the processes it spawns
<eXpLoD> yeah but i dont like having a terminal always opened
<lexvegas> dualMoon, and apparently openssh-server haha
<schnuffle1> eXpLoD: could screen be an option
<dualMoon> lexvegas, no worries hon, package names can been, well, insane
<dualMoon> s/been/be
<bonjoyee> does dropbox have a file sharing link?
<ActionParsnip> eXpLoD: create a launcher to run the command or a script and it will run. The parent will be the desktop
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: yes
<LinuxNoob> my friend was telling me that i need to learn how to make force application stoppers, any truth in this?
<DarsVaeda> hi, i have file permission issues, i setup a apache webserver and can access the "it works" file via browser, but if i create a directory in the same location as that file i always get access denied
<lexvegas> LinuxNoob, as in how to stop a non responsive application?
<DarsVaeda> aka 403 forbidden
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: for what reason?
<maxyjj> hi all
<LinuxNoob> lexvegas: correct
<LinuxNoob> like ctrl alt delete for win
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: where i can send a link to a friend..and the friend can download the file off the internet without logging in/any extra setup?
<LinuxNoob> right click the dl link and copy link as
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: yes
<safetynet> Hi Is there a way to set the "Update Manager" to run at a scheduled date or time instead of doing a manual check ? ?
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: alright..thanks!! i wonder if adrive is good..it offers 50GB!!
<ActionParsnip> safetynet: create a script to run updates unattended
<maxyjj> i got a problem with dns cache want to clean it, but its not having non of it every time i typr the commnd its say ok but everey thing still the same any one have an idia what it could be
<RishavT> DarsVaeda: try right-clicking the files in the folder, properties, permissions, and set the "others" (or everyone else) part to "read". That should let apache read the files.
<paradigmflow> Anyone running natty
<paradigmflow> Anyone running natty?
<lexvegas> LinuxNoob, its not hard http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/6-different-ways-to-end-unresponsive-programs-in-linux/ here is an article showing 6 different ways. I use killall the most probably, and then kill in combination with "ps Aaux" for more precise actions
<LinuxNoob> natty?
<minimec> paradigmflow: /join #ubuntu+1
<LinuxNoob> when i hear natty i think natural light :D
<DarsVaeda> i did a "sudo chown -R root:www-data cms/" cms is the folder i created
<paradigmflow> :)
<ActionParsnip> safetynet: you can then cron the script to run as root and updates will happen magically
<LinuxNoob> or..
<DarsVaeda> also a "sudo chmod -R 775 cms/"
<LinuxNoob> u can go to update manager
<LinuxNoob> click on settings, and look at updates lol
<DarsVaeda> the cms folder actually has "more" rights than the index file, still i get the 403
<DarsVaeda> i dont get it
<safetynet> ActionParsnip, Ah sorry not that good at doing that yet - is there possibly another easier alternative doing it with a script?
<kob> hi all, anyone running TOR ? I'd need a running bridge to connect to the network ....
<LinuxNoob> set to "install updates without conformation, and download all updates in background, check for updates  daily
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: lucid comes from light. Natty means a bit crazy or messy
<bullgard4> '~$ locale; ...; LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8; ...' Why does '~$ echo $LC_MESSAGES' not produce any output?
<chaos2358> is there a way to change the "computer name" that was set when ubuntu 10.10 was installed?
<LinuxNoob> o
<LinuxNoob> chaos2358: yeah
<LinuxNoob> go to system/admin
<bullgard4> chaos2358: Yes.
<LinuxNoob> users and groups, and advanced settings
<ActionParsnip> safetynet: if you can hang 5 i can give you mine. If you can use terminal you can script
<minimec> chaos2358: That is easy. Open /etc/hostname --> sudo nano /etc/hostname
<jrib> bullgard4: that environment variable is only a way to override the MESSAGES format chosen by LANG (I THINK; not sure)
<LinuxNoob> safteynet what was ur question again?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<chaos2358> LinuxNoob ok thank you. I just did a reinstall to fix some corruption and i made some typos
<LinuxNoob> did it work:)?
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: open both files first, the
<ActionParsnip> Then change
<Dan_> Blaa
<LinuxNoob> i love linux now :) people are so nice, and even though i have no idea what im doin in ubuntu, i get all the help i need, and  i can still give help :D
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip, LinuxNoob, minimec, thanks guys. I got it now.
<MikeMike1> I need some help!
<LinuxNoob> chaos2358: glad to hear it
<MikeMike1> my browsers volume is significantly lower than the master
<LinuxNoob> mikemike1: dont say you need help, ask question, if someone knows they will help :)
<safetynet> ActionParsnip, that would be very cool - will wait thanks
<RishavT> DarsVaeda: try "sudo chmod -R 755 cms/*", It worked for me (just tested it right now. I 1st changed the permissions so that I get the forbidden error and then executed that command. It worked) If it still doesn't work, I really dont know why its not. :(
<daniel__> i can't regulate the volume by scrolling over the sound menu, how can I fix it?
<DarsVaeda> symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /var/lib/typo3-dummy/index.php
<LinuxNoob> click on the sound thing
<DarsVaeda> try to install typo3...something is up with that dummy
<LinuxNoob> and click on sound preferences
<dimmortal> why oh why is the me menu dependent on gwibber?? :(
<bullgard4> jrib: Hm. And what is the proper way to change '~$ locale; ...; LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8; ...' to '~$ locale; ...; LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8; ...'?
<safetynet> ActionParsnip, I can get around in Terminal ok for a neub
<LinuxNoob> safetynet: what was ur question again, i found the answer for ya, but i dont remember what the question is haha
<Rose> b
<knightoface> testing
<MikeMike1> does anyone know how to fix a browsers volume?
<LinuxNoob> mikemike1
<daniel__> LinuxNoob: I mean to regulate the volume with the scroll whell, since unity 2d it doesnt work
<LinuxNoob> next to the time on the top, see the volume mixer?
<jrib> bullgard4: well you can set LANG in /etc/environment if you want to change your locale.  If you just want to change a specific LC_ then set that in /etc/environment (see « man locale »).  Also, the default locale seems to come from /etc/default/locale.  Might be worthwhile to search for a locale page on help.ubuntu.com as I do not know much about this
<root_> wahts up?
<MikeMike1> nope
<LinuxNoob> the thing next to the mail
<LinuxNoob> looks like a speaker
<Raydiation> hi where is the channel for developing for ubuntu? packaging debs etc
<safetynet> LinuxNoob, Would like to have the "Update Manager" run  automatically to remind me to do updates - instead of having to remember to do it manually.
<LinuxNoob> safetynet: alright go to system/admin
<LinuxNoob> and then update manager
<safetynet> LinuxNoob, Sometimes in general it will come up an remind me but not all the time.
<safetynet> ok hang on
<MrMintanet> Can someone tell me how I can mount a folder to behave as a Disk?
<LinuxNoob> safetynet: system/admin/updatemanager click on settings
<LinuxNoob> mrmintanet, ur talking about an ISO file?
<MrMintanet> No, actually, it is a folder with an "autorun" file
<MrMintanet> I need this folder to be the root of a disk image
<LinuxNoob> hmm, so when u open the file or unzip it it auto runs?
<eXpLoD> what is the best terminal web browser?
<StevenX> Hello all. I'm looking for a very lightweight way to run a linux distro inside windows, but only the shell. (I still need to be able to use apt-get to install stuff). Any ideas?
<MrMintanet> putty?
<LinuxNoob> stevenx: wubi.com
<erUSUL> StevenX: Vbox
<daniel__> eXpLod: maybe w3m, i dont know anyone else
<MrMintanet> So, does anyone know how to create a disk image based on a folder?
<StevenX> thanks for the suggestion LinuxNoob & erUSUL. I'll check it out.
<dimmortal> MrMintanet: archive it and mount the archive
<eXpLoD> i know w3m,i was hoping for something else,maybe more advanced
<LinuxNoob> stevenx or u can always run from a 1gb flashdrive
<LinuxNoob> i do that from my school computers
<kob>  hi all, anyone running TOR ? I'd need a running bridge to connect to the network
<kunwon0>  /!\  BREAKING NEWS  /!\  All freenoders should be made aware that ##politics is the channel to be at. Don't be stupid, be a smarty. Come and join the politics party!
<LinuxNoob> lets me access all their locked down c drive files too :D
<safetynet> LinuxNoob, Thanks - good to go - ubuntu chat support is great!
<bullgard4> jrib: I will bravely go your way. --  Thank you very much for your advice and help.
<LinuxNoob> kob: whats TOR? ive never heard of that
<NixGeek> !spam | kunwon0
<LinuxNoob> safteynet: no problem man
<MrMintanet> dimmortal, trying that now.  Hopefully this works.  :)
<safetynet> later on
<schnuffle1> LinuxNoob: its a proxy network for anonymous web surfing
<daniel__> LinuxNoob: its for anonymous browsing
<StevenX> erUSUL: which would be more lightweight. Running wubi or running a virtual box?
<jrib> bullgard4: note if you login through gdm, you can just pick your locale at the login screen
<LinuxNoob> oh okay
<kob> right!
<amit> can i use my  PC as server if i configure a NFS server on it?
<LinuxNoob> so its browser based proxy?
<LinuxNoob> or are u port forwarding through that server
<kob> i'm located in cn and i need such a tool to access the entire network
<bullgard4> jrib: I know that. This is not my present problem at hand.
<schnuffle1> StevenX: Wubi will be more liht weight bot there seems to be alot of problems with it
<erUSUL> StevenX: with wubi you can not run them side by side; you have to dual boot
<LinuxNoob> schnuffle1: what are the problems with it, i never noticed anything o_o
<erUSUL> StevenX: i dunno if that's ok or not
<schnuffle1> StevenX: theres colinux and andLinux as well
<kob> port forwarding
<jrib> bullgard4: ok and /etc/environment is system wide, so for just one user probably ~/.profile is more appropriate
<schnuffle1> LinuxNoob: kernel updates and grub updates seem to corrupt it
<LinuxNoob> didnt know that :D
<RishavT> StevenX: since you want just command-line, why dont you try cygwin? Its for running linux programs in windows.
<LinuxNoob> i only have ubuntu on this laptop. so alot of stuff doesnt apply :D
<jrib> bullgard4: anyway, good luck (I'm off)
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: using dropbox...if i  put files in the public folder..are they accessible to all people..like from google searches..or just to ones i send the link?
<MrMintanet> Why don't you use Putty?????
<jcasex> I jsut dropped in an nvidia gtx460, and I am at a loss to setup twinview. Only refrences I can find are years out of date. Can anyone assist me?
<LinuxNoob> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> bonjoyee: just the ones you give the links to
<bullgard4> jrib: ty
<LinuxNoob> jcasex: by drop u mean installed right :D?
<bonjoyee> ActionParsnip: thanks
<StevenX> schnuffle1: thanks. I'll look into those. Any preference on your part? I'll look into the pros and cons of each myself.
<MrMintanet> How do you mount a folder as a drive?
<dimmortal> right cclick and select mount
<dimmortal> after you archived it
<MrMintanet> Ugh, this archive is taking FOREVER
<MrMintanet> Sad sad
<kob> LinuxNoob: if you have time to kill and want to help me, i can help you to set it up ...
<LinuxNoob> kob: the network x_x?
<jcasex> LinuxNoob: yes
<LinuxNoob> jcasex: so ur trying to view through 2 screens at once? or slide screen?
<Wipster> hey all. I am trying to make virtual machine using virtualbox OSE, however when I go to make a new harddrive the progress hangs at 0%, the thread goes to 100% cpu and is futex_wait_queue_me and doesn't respond, I have removed OSE and reinstalled clearing the folder but nothing
<jcasex> side to side i think i got it
<Jayro> hi, i have a sound problem. After my computer has been on for a while the sound gets fuzzy and robotic. But when i reboot it goes back to normal. Is there a way i can fix this so i am not always rebooting?
<jcasex> yeo got it
<jcasex> ive heard horror stories of doing it on linux, heh whoops
<jcasex> my bad, 1 click and done
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: is the partition healthy which you are making the drive on?
<zookalicious> Jayro - have you tried the speakers on another computer / operating system
<Jayro> yes, the speakers are fine
<LinuxNoob> yeah linux is really similar to windows its easy
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, I believe is it, its my / partition
<zookalicious> Jayro - and the audio is affected on all applications?
<Jayro> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<LinuxNoob> i thought it was going to be hella hard for the switch, but alot of things are almost the same.
<daniel__> How can i enable the alt+f2 dialog?
<daniel__> I'm using Unity 2D
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: i suggest you fsck it to be sure, you may also want to test your RAM. You could also add the virtualbox repo and install the 4.0 non-open version
<Jayro> yes it is in all aplications
<morphles> what hell.. how i dissable frickin nouveaou driver in 10.04.... rmmod does not let me remove that, since it is in use, by god knows what, i blacklisted it, and some other modules that people suggested in forums, rebuild initramfs, even booted to recovery mode, its still there... what a f....
<LinuxNoob> wheres the driver located?
<zookalicious> Jayro - hmm im not quite sure sorry
<RishavT> MrMintanet: just fyi, if archiving is still taking time, creating just a .tar will be faster since it doesn't compresses much.
<ActionParsnip> morphles: you can run:  echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tell /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf   and it wil blacklist the driver
<dimmortal> Jayro: I had that problem in pidgin.. I changed its default sound output from default to alsa and that fixed it
<hdtdi> where ubuntu usually installs a programs? you know like in windows C:\program files. Cause i have a .sh program that wants me to say the path where the program to be installed.
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, can I fsck a mounted partition or do I need to live cd it?
<ActionParsnip> morphles: or you can uninstall the package which provides it in apt-get / software centre / whatever
<morphles> so it uses personal blacklist conf?
<jcasex> LinuxNoob: linux is far easier than windows, windows now adays is confusing, havent used it in so long
<morphles> why simple blacklist.conf isint enough for it?
<linxeh> is there a way to download a package and all its dependencies to copy to another machine for offline install? ideally from a different version than is installed (I'd like to get all the packages for meld for 10.04, but I'm running 10.10)
<genii-around> hdtdi: /usr/bin is probably best
<ActionParsnip> morphles: no, but the command won't impact on any other of the conf files ;)
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | Wipster
<ubottu> Wipster: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<hdtdi> genii-around, isnt that just for the executable files? i have a whole dir with files..
<LinuxNoob> jcasex: eh, ive only been on for 2 days i know windows in and out, but linux...its mars to me still
<zookalicious> linxeh - its not advisable to use files for one system on another system
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<zookalicious> linxeh - your best option would be to download the binaries for the system you want to install it on or use the source code
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, will be back with results and if that helped
<genii-around> hdtdi: Even in Windows, the C:\program files is not where everything goes to. The same here. But mostly user binaries in /usr/bin system binaries in /bin and so on.
<genii-around> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<linxeh> zookalicious: you didnt read what I was asking
<genii-around> oops wrong factoid
<dimmortal> linxeh you can look up all the dependencies and dl the .deb files via web browser
<linxeh> dimmortal: I'm not going to waste hours doing that
<robberducky> quit #ubuntu
<guntbert> !offline | linxeh
<ubottu> linxeh: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<LinuxNoob> linxeh: ur trying to copy files from one hdd to put on another hdd to run them like they were installed on that hdd?
<linxeh> I cant be the first person that wants to do this, without mirroring the entire repo
<asa> could anybody help me out plz
<linxeh> LinuxNoob: no
<guntbert> !ask | asa
<ubottu> asa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxNoob> asa: ask
<dimmortal> or you can add thr repo in synaptic and when you click apply.. select the box that says dl the files only
<asa> k
<linxeh> LinuxNoob: I wish to download all the deb files for a particular package (and all dependencies) so that I can copy them to another machine that doesnt have internet access and install on there. the only issue is that the offline machine is 10.04, and I run 10.10
<asa> i am having problems connecting to a wireless network
<RishavT> linxeh: try this: first, type in "sudo apt-get install <packagename>". Before it asks for confirmation, it'll list all the packages to install. copy them, and then kill the apt process (ctrl+c). then type in "sudo aptitude download <paste here". Should work.
<asa> ubuntu 10.04
<guntbert> linxeh: did you see the hint from ubottu ?
<LinuxNoob> asa: alright u have the hardware to connect? bluetooth addapters?
<linxeh> guntbert: yes, will try that, thankyou
<asa> yes
<magog> sh@m@sh
<genii-around> hdtdi: For a comprehensive but tedious document on the directory structure standard see http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html
<linxeh> RishavT: thanks, will try that too
<magog> join #lisp
<MrMintanet> How do you mount an archived tar.gz file?
<hdtdi> genii-around, thanks
<kob>  hi all, anyone running TOR ? I'd need a running bridge to connect to the network
<dimmortal> right click and select "mount"
<asa> linuxnoob?
<MrMintanet> dimmortal,  That isn't an option from the context
<Hilikus> does anyone know of a program in ubuntu to plot trees? huge trees, ~500k nodes
<briahn10> does apt-cache update itself for ubuntu? seems like a particular version of libmysqlclient-dev is missing from ubuntu's ftp
<LinuxNoob> asa: i sent u a message
<LinuxNoob> see towards the bottom
<Jayro> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MrMintanet> How do you mount an archived tar.gz file?
<asa> k
<RishavT> MrMintanet: right click, open with archive mounter.
<asa> i am new here
<MrMintanet> This is a 6GB Archive.... Taking forever to open...
<RishavT> lol
<StevenX> schnuffle1: Thanks for pointing me to andLinux. I think its exactly what I'm looking for.
<OerHeks> 6 gb can take some time, true MrMintanet
<MrMintanet> RishavT, Ok, it's open now.  Now what?
<StevenX> I downloaded the "minimalist" version running XCFE instead of KDE.
<briahn10> ( command that's failing for me... apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev )
<lolmac34> hi, which is better ntfs or ext4?
<lolmac34> i was thinking of which one choosing
<RishavT> MrMintanet: you selected archive mouter, eh? Then you should see a volume mounted (which contains ur archive).
<MrMintanet> I opened "Archive Manager".  I do not have Archive Mounter.
<h-dee> lolmac34: I'd go for ext4...bt its nt compatible with WINDOWS based system...so if you need a drive for common data for both Linux and Windows...go for NTFS
<MrMintanet> RishavT, Ok, I think I'm seeing it.  One sec.
<lee__> exit
<RishavT> MeMintaned: You should have it in "open with other application"
<MrMintanet> Now, how can I launch the "setup" executable?
<RishavT> *MrMintanet: you should see it in open with other application
<MrMintanet> RishavT,  It is mounted now.  But can you tell me how to open up a setup file that is located within it?
<fede> hi, how can I add read and write permission to all the files of a folder using chmod?
<RishavT> MrMintanet: Uh I dont know :P is it a .sh file? then just run it from the terminal. (you shouldn't need to mount it to run a .sh file btw)
<MrMintanet> How do I get to this mounted file now?
<eXpLoD> what is the best terminal web browser?
<MrMintanet> It isn't listed in my /media/ folder
<potato> is there a ##ubuntu?
<genii-around> eXpLoD: lynx/links is most widely used
<potato> or any other linux channels?
<fede> I need to change the permissions of a folder and it's contents under /opt
<RishavT> MrMintanet: yea. it'll be there. cd /media/blahblah
<FuZion755> Hi there, I'm having trouble getting a dot matrix printer to work with fedora, the printer is connected a usb-parallel cable, and it is only found/recognized sometimes.  Has anyone had any experience with this printers and parallel to usb cables?
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, no error where reported on the drive it just cant make a fixed size harddrive.... also the -F flag in shutdown is gone, might wana ammend the bot :)
<RishavT> MrMintanet: then run the setup file.
<RishavT> MrMintanet: just 1 question. why did u need to mount it to run the setup file? you could have just cd into the folder and run it from there.
<MrMintanet> It won't launch because it is giving me this error:  "cd: 6: can't cd to ./.data"
<eXpLoD> are thre any good termianl web browser except w3p and links
<marcin__> exit
<rumpe1> eXpLoD, lynx
<guntbert> eXpLoD: w3m
<dimmortal> lol
<RishavT> MrMintanet: Uhm I dont know what that's happening. perhaps there's a folder ".data" in the mounted archive. try editing the setup file and replacing ./.data to .data
<magicianlord> is the new openoffice suite worthupgrading, or better to remove it and put in gnumeric?
<genii-around> rumpe1: lynx package is just symbolic to links
<Burzmali> Hi all, Does anyone know if Canonical has published their plan to make the "For Purchase" section of the Ubuntu Software Center not suck?
<guntbert> !ot | Burzmali
<ubottu> Burzmali: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rumpe1> genii-around, "Links is a text mode WWW browser, similar to Lynx." ... hm... don't think so
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: if you only use the spreadsheet part of openoffice, you can save a lot of space by installing gnumeric
<ActionParsnip> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1 (maverick), package size 500 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<ActionParsnip> rumpe1: i'd say it was
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: what about the future
<magicianlord> in the future, there may be a need
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: the OS is flexible, so you can add abiword if you need word processing, or you can reinstall openoffice if you like
<magicianlord> really. abiword is an odd name
<genii-around> rumpe1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/lynx/filelist does not show files like /usr/bin/lynx because it actually just installs links instead
<Bill|iPad> Open office is no longer the official ubuntu office app
<Burzmali> guntbert: hmm, I'd consider the dismal condition of the store as one of the biggest bugs in 10.10, but have it your way...
<Bill|iPad> Fyi
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: it's what I use as well as gnumeric as its lighter and smaller than openoffice and I never use the presentation part or the database bit of openoffice
<MrMintanet> If I am installing on Ubuntu 10.10, shoudl I install FreeBSD, Linux, NetBSD, or OpenBSD?
<Bill|iPad> Oracle =mega fail
<maco> Bill|iPad: thts not effective until 11.04
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: The name "AbiWord" (pronounced "Abby Word") is derived from the root of the Spanish word "abierto", meaning "open"
<maco> Bill|iPad: in all currently supported releases, OpenOffice.org is still it
<Guest7513> Hi all. I am currently logged in as a user who's got encrypted ~/. I didn't wrote down the mount phrase but I remeber the password. How/can I recover mount phrase? Sorry for spelling - I've got problem with Xchat also...
<magicianlord> abi is a girl's name
<Bill|iPad> Maco: Time to start switching :)
<arvind_khadri> MrMintanet: You will be installing Ubuntu 10.10 then, not anything else
<maco> magicianlord: that's spelled Abby usually
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: ubuntu is a distro of linux
<rumpe1> genii-around, lynx is a transitional package... lynx-cur is the right one. I would be interested in some proof, that links and lynx are the same.
<arvind_khadri> !flavour
<kob>  hi all, anyone running TOR ? I'd need a running bridge to connect to the network
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mkl>  hi,i've got a problem: i've installed sdl & sdl-dev on ubuntu and have an app that builds something using it and opengl but it fails to do so beacuse of "undefined reference to `glXSwapIntervalSGI'"
<Bill|iPad> Kob: in eygpt?
<kob> cn
<magicianlord> what is apparmor for
<MrMintanet> When I run "sudo sh setup", I get this error in return.  "setup: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<mkl> could anyone help me please?
<dimmortal> any one know how might I go about removing the window deco from just 1 specific  window(pidgin buddy list)
<evulhotdog> Bill|iPad hahahahaha love you
<kob> Bill|iPad: cn
<arvind_khadri> mkl: how are you compiling your program?
<delinquentme> im having to run a program from my CLI .. and id like to detatch the running of the program .. from the cli .. so when i close the command line .. it doesnt kill the program .. is there a flag for this?
<Bill|iPad> Shrug if you were I'd help
<arvind_khadri> delinquentme: put a & at the end of the command
<MrMintanet> When I run "sudo sh setup", I get this error in return.  "setup: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<delinquentme> arvind_khadri, so id input " sudo ./arduino & "
<Bill|iPad> Delinquentime: alt-f2
<Bill|iPad> Type program name
<arvind_khadri> delinquentme: ya, try that
<dimmortal> oh. nm figured it out
<rumpe1> delinquentme,  command & disown
<genii-around> rumpe1: I am corrected, the lynx-cur is in fact the real package. Apologies. Previously it would install elinks for me
<kob> Bill|iPad: ?
<guntbert> delinquentme: thats not enough. use nohup too
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: i'd contact the vendor. You have paid for support
<dimmortal> oh wait no I didn't
<guntbert> delinquentme: or what rumpe1 said
<Bill|iPad> Eh gtg back to work :D
<delinquentme> looks like " sudo & ./arduino doesnt work
<Bill|iPad> Bbl
<delinquentme> guntbert, how does nohup work  "  sudo nohup ./arduino "?
<mkl> arvind_khadri: i don't, i've got a program that has a script that creates executable by generating cpp code and compiling it
<rumpe1> delinquentme, nohup <command> &
<guntbert> delinquentme: hmm..  I'm not sure at the moment...
<magicianlord> i upgraded openoffice and it's still at version 3.2.1
<magicianlord> what was the upgrade for the
<rumpe1> delinquentme, or learn to use screen ... very useful tool
<maco> magicianlord: probably a bugfix. new upstream versions dont go into stable ubuntu releases
<mkl> arvind_khadri: wrapper_main.cpp:(.text+0x3bb): undefined reference to `glXSwapIntervalSGI'
<magicianlord> a bugfix 68mb in download size?
<delinquentme> rumpe1, AWESOME    " nohup ./arduino & " works phenomenally :D
<ActionParsnip> MrMintanet: the fact you downloaded it from daemonoid puts the consistency of the data in question. You should get a good one from the site you paid as well as MD5 test the data so you know its good
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: what's it a fix for?
<dub54> how can I share a folder over a network?
<l1nuxman> is evolution the best email client ?
<ActionParsnip> dub54: you can use samba or sshfs or ftp
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: there is no best email client
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: so in answer to your question, no it isn't
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, just a follow-up it seems if I select a dynamically resizing drive rather then fixed it makes it just fine with no hanging
<shadaloo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic:
<Abhinav1> how to install glade3 dependencies using terminal
<magicianlord> but you cannot uninstall evolution without breaking ubuntu
<shadaloo> what i the fix?
<ActionParsnip> Wipster: go with that then ;)
<Wipster> ActionParsnip, yep going with that now. Worth a bug report?
<shadaloo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-generic:
<l1nuxman> ActionParsnip, which do you use?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: sure you can, you just need to keep evolution-data-server-common
<ActionParsnip> l1nuxman: webmail
<shadaloo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-541998.html
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: as it is a dep of gnome-panle, the other packages can be removed
<NickGGG> hi, how can I resize my partition with gparted ??
<Welshy-Rob> Hi
<Welshy-Rob> dose anyone know of a decent keyloger for educational purposes? as i would like to know how they work and operate?
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: you can do it in a liveCD, the partitions must be unmounted which will happen in the livecd
<loculinux> hola ,tengo 20 años y soy rubia,tengo ganas de follar
<kob>  hi all, anyone running TOR ? I'd need a running bridge to connect to the network
<antonello> hello
<ActionParsnip> !tor | kob
<ubottu> kob: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<antonello> the list of torrent???
<loculinux> kien kiere follar?
<Welshy-Rob> kob,  i use tor
<antonello> 1list
<antonello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kob> ActionParsnip: yes, you use it ?
<evulhotdog> ...so why doesnt xcursor selector work, straight from ubuntu software center?
<NickGGG> ActionParsnip: Im in the live environment, but when I click on resize it says the max size is 2gb and i need more
<ActionParsnip> kob: no, i dont see the point
<dimmortal> lol ok I got it now.....the order was getting me.... had to put it before any as in     !(role=buddy_list) & any
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: then you may b
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: need to free up space
<ActionParsnip> i really cant type today
<NickGGG> ActionParsnip: I shrinked another partition but its still the same
<westmi49319> how do i find out which grub i have?
<NickGGG> ActionParsnip: on the ubuntu partition i got nothing but ubu
<EmuAlert> What's the command to mount a drive or mount all drives?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo e2fsck -c /dev/dsa7' asks me: "Clone multiply-claimed blocks<y>?" What should I answer?
<Fuchs> mount -a for all (in fstab), mount <options> for a specific one, EmuAlert
<kob> ActionParsnip: ok, you mean the point to use it !?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: the default (yes) is probably sane
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: reduce installed apps or clear of userdata you can afford to lose
<kob> ActionParsnip: for just, it's just because it need to jump over the great firewall and that's a way to do it
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Right.
<NickGGG> ActionParsnip: you mean in the partition im trying to resize?
<kob> ActionParsnip: me*
<ActionParsnip> kob: i see, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: yes, if you want to resize, you need to make free space to resize into
<nemo> if my processor is spiking at like 70% CPU usage on file operations
<nemo> but no processes seem to be involved
<nemo> that would be kernel?
<magicianlord> does pulseaudio increase audio quality or volume over the standard alsa?
<ActionParsnip> nemo: run: top   and you can see what is using the cpu
<nemo> ActionParsnip: right. been doing that
<nemo> and nothing shows
<nemo> thus my asking about kernel
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: it adds a few extra features
<dimmortal> now if I can figure out how to make it dockable(reserve space like panels do) I can put it on its own desktop and have 1 deskspace for pidgin.... anyone know if/how that might be done??
<ActionParsnip> ha, nokia N900 uses pulse
<NickGGG> if i want to uninstall ubu can i just delete the ubu partitions from the live cd ?
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: sure but you will need to reinstate the windows boot loader if you dualboot, you will LOSE the data on the partitions you delete
<BlueBomber7> ActionParsnip, magicianlord:  From what someone over in #ardour was teaching me, PulseAudio doesn't really replace ALSA, but interfaces with it.  JACK is another alternative to Pulse aimed at professionals.
<ActionParsnip> BlueBomber7: ive never dug into sound in linux, mine always just works and does what its supopsed to do :)
<BlueBomber7> ActionParsnip: Same with mine, and I use a professional external sound card (Edirol UA25).
<evulhotdog> is there an app to change cursors in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> evulhotdog: its in the display properties, customise the theme and you change the cursor
<NickGGG> ActionParsnip: so if i delete only ubu partitions will I lose windows data ?
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, You can install heaps of different cursors throught Synaptic (Software Centre)
<evulhotdog> nvm -_-
<evulhotdog> YankDownUnder I selected Cursor Selection
<evulhotdog> downloaded*
<evulhotdog> and it didnt work at all YankDownUnder :(
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, Log out, login.
<ActionParsnip> NickGGG: no, its a different partition
<evulhotdog> lol i looked it up online, apparently it hasnt been updated since aug of 2004... YankDownUnder
<dimmortal> I think he ment each cursor event like in windows
<NickGGG> ActionParsnip: so when I delete the ubu partitions I will be able to boot under windows ?
<dimmortal> NickGGG:  is grub on one of the windows partition??
<IrcUser55> Is there a way for me to share settings and emails of the Evolution email client both on Windows and Ubuntu? And is there Evolution for Windows anywhere, or is it only available in Gnome of Ubuntu?
<maco> IrcUser55: gnome only
<NickGGG> dimmortal: how can I check ?
<magicianlord> i couldnt compire the broadcom driver on kernel 2.6.37, until i took out a line from on of the files
<maco> IrcUser55: well....could use it with kde.... so i should say free-software-operating-systems-only
<YankDownUnder> IrcUser55, Yes, there IS a version of Evolution for MS Windows. http://www.dipconsultants.com/evolution/
<IrcUser55> maco: ok, thanks :)
<chaos2358> is there anyway i can setup to not have to enter passwords at all?? It's a private laptop with a "power on " password set in my bios so there is no need for it. I'm running ubuntu 10.10
<dimmortal> well when you installed ubuntu... the windows partition was the first one on the drive...right??
<NickGGG> yes
<IrcUser55> YankDownUnder: thanks. That is what I was also told by a friend, but he also told me it was outdated? (or a dead project anyway)
<dimmortal> then grub "should" be on that partition
<Arch97> ubuntu is so bad
<Arch97> its well
<Arch97> yes
<dimmortal> as it's the one with the boot sector
<Arch97> its fucking bad
<evulhotdog> YankDownUnder even when i try to change the cursor through 'appearance' it doesnt change, i select it, press close, and it just doesnt change...????
<Arch97> its for bitches
<YankDownUnder> IrcUser55, It's a point of showing that it can be compiled under Win32, and I've used it for clients to import their email from Outlook, then copy it into Evolution under Ubuntu.
<chaos2358> !language | Arch97
<ubottu> Arch97: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<NickGGG> dimmortal: so if I delete the ubu partitions can I boot into windows?
<Guest43282> Does any body here has some problems with emesene ? i just cant connect !
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, Install some different cursor themes through the Software Centre, try again, also, log out  and login.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda7; home: 36753/1802240 files /(12.8% non-contiguous), 2438714/3602568 blocks'. Why is "(12.8% non-contiguous)" important?
<evulhotdog> YankDownUnder i just rebooted, and it didnt work :O but will try with some 3rd party
<dimmortal> you should be able to.. I think... but I haven't really tried it my self
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, If you're trying with 3d party stuff, and it already doesn't work, don't expect a miracle.
<evulhotdog> lol im using ubuntu :O
<evulhotdog> in the appearance settings
<dimmortal> why would you want to get rid of ubuntu??
<evulhotdog> okay explain this, it chnaged the text cursor icon, and the link button icon, but not the main cursor YankDownUnder :P
<MikeMike1> can anybody recommend me a good program to convert files?
<dimmortal> MikeMike1:  depends on what kinda files you're converting...lol
<genii-around> MikeMike1: From what to what?
<MikeMike1> flv to mp4
<MikeMike1> i want to put youtube videos on my ipod lol
<IrcUser55> YankDownUnder: ok. I don't want to bother anyone, so just a last question (because you said you used Evolution on Windows). Is it possible to share their settings somehow (for both the win and Ubuntu versions of Evolution)?
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, I can only explain based on what I know, which is only that you wanted to change the cursor theme. What window manager are you using? Have you installed any GTK themes?
<evulhotdog> no themes
<dimmortal> eww... apple pod
<evulhotdog> pure default ubuntu
<evulhotdog> other than compiz settings changes.
<YankDownUnder> IrcUser55, In all reality, the way that I do it for clients is I setup postfix+dovecot+imap and setup each individually.
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, If you can't change a cursor theme, can you change an icon theme?
<root_cyc> hello
<evulhotdog> let me try
<root_cyc> hello
<MikeMike1> anything?
<root_cyc> qll network
<evulhotdog> okay
<evulhotdog> icons worked
<evulhotdog> changed in the 'places'
<evulhotdog> Like I said, its odd that the cursor when hovering over text, changed, and the link hand changed, but the main cursor did not. I just want a black cursor!! haha
<IrcUser55> YankDownUnder: ok, thank you very much :D (althougt I admit I didn't understand what you last said). Anyway, thanks a lot :) bye
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, Being that cursors and icons are basically the same, then I'd suggest installing like "Oxygen-cursor-theme" through Synaptic (Software Centre), change to an Oxygen cursor, see if that changes at all - eliminate things in order to troubleshoot.
<evulhotdog> btw installed a custom theme, still didnt change the main cursor. ( i have oxygen, haha, it changes the 'loading' icon, link icon, and text icon (icon==cursor) but doesnt change the main plain cursor
<thorbj0rn> evulhotdog: there is a whole other selection dialog for cursors
<dimmortal> try the comix theme.. its more obvious when it changes
<evulhotdog> dimmortal, i can tell what the changes are lol
<thorbj0rn> evulhotdog: Appearance > Themes > Customize > Pointer
<evulhotdog> and thorbj0rn thats where im changing it...
<thorbj0rn> the cursor should change immediately upon clicking the new style in the list
<thorbj0rn> even before you choose Close
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/reset-system-wide-cursor-theme.html
<th_> hello
<th_> can anybody play this stream with the vlc? http://www.ruutu.fi/video?vt=video_episode&vid=283130
<th_> it doesnt work for me
<thorbj0rn> th_: can't play outside of finland, apparently.
<th_> thorbj0rn, :( let me find another one
<malebogia> Hello
<thorbj0rn> th_: that doesn't look much like a video stream address anyway, it is a fully formed webpage.
<malebogia> I've got a problem with sound on my 10.10
<th_> thorbj0rn, true. i would like to play that without browser
<thorbj0rn> greetings malebogia; how can the channel help you today?
<malebogia> Basically - no sound at all
<malebogia> I started to fiddle with pulseaudio because i had some problerms with sound in wine and now i don't get any sound at all
<th_> thorbj0rn, how about this: http://katsomo.fi/?progId=59908
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda7; home: 36753/1802240 files /(12.8% non-contiguous), 2438714/3602568 blocks'. Why is "(12.8% non-contiguous)" important?
<evulhotdog> that didnt work either YankDownUnder :O
<malebogia> Is there any way of getting back to default setup??
<malebogia> I mean right after installation?
<bullgard4> malebogia: Probably not.
<MikeMike1> Having trouble with ffmpeg!
<YankDownUnder> evulhotdog, Did you check out the link I posted to ya?
<bullgard4> !sound | malebogia
<ubottu> malebogia: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<magicianlord> what is the name of the codecs to isntall so that Pitivi can properly modify video files?
<evulhotdog> yeah
<evulhotdog> thats what didnt work hah a
<evulhotdog> YankDownUnder*
<malebogia> I get no hardware at all
<bullgard4> malebogia: I beg your pardon? Say it in other words, please.
<minimec> malebogia: pulseaudio --kill, then open your /home/yourname directory and delete/rename the .pulse folder.
<Helbom> damn this is gonna take some time getting used to
<malebogia> minimer: and then what?
<steinex> hi
<steinex> i have a problem installing phonon-backend-gstreamer on 10.10. i get the following error: phonon-backend-gstreamer : Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 is to be installed
<minimec> malebogia: logout/login. Pulseaudio will think that you use it the first time and make a new .pulse folder with default settings.
<steinex> can someone confirm this?
<Helbom> just a question... what's the first things i should get into with linux? i feel lost lol :P
<minimec> malebogia: You may backup the old .pulse folder...
<malebogia> minimer: ok, write you in a sec
<arbiter> Helbom: just try and familiarise yourself with the OS, try and find the alternatives to the previous OS you used and get yourself set up comfortably :)
<steinex> anyone?
<magicianlord> what is your issue
<Helbom> thanks arbiter :)
<magicianlord> what do you need, Helbom
<Helbom> well i want to use it as a web dev enviorment
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Helbom about manual
<ubottu> Helbom, please see my private message
<kermit> on a recent dell laptop, is it possible to use touchpad scrollwheel emulation?
<Helbom> thanks for the link :) gone reading
<malebogia> minimer: still no hardware in the prefs
<malebogia> -.still no sound
<minimec> malebogia: but you had them before. Did alsa crash? Did you reboot your machine once?
<malebogia> minimer: Actually I did mess around with the drivers in order to get wine to play sound all the time instead of from timete to time
<malebogia> and now aplay says : no soundcard found
<minimec> malebogia: So you don't have a pulseaudio problem actually...
<malebogia> minimer: but?
<malebogia> minimer: sudo lshw -c sound sees my card
<elv> hi how can i copy a package from ubuntu primary archive to my ppa? i just saw some packages marked as " thanks
<elv> marked as Copied from ubuntu natty in Primary Archive for Ubuntu
<mister2> is there a direct client to client chat interface for ubuntu? p2p would be the same thing. thanks
<minimec> malebogia: did you compile a new kernel module or a special alsa version? what did you do exactly?
<malebogia> minimer: basically I tried to get rid of pulse and install all new alsa
<izinucs> mister2: ekiga with video too. uses a relay server but I think you can also connect directly. teamviewer for remote chat & control
<mister2> izinucs: thanks, but i need it to be serverless, is ekiga?
<elv> look at this for example is copied directly from natty. how is it possible? https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodic-testing/+sourcepub/1485246/+listing-archive-extra
<malebogia> minimer: it didn't go quite well so I've tried this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<izinucs> mister2: no..
<maninthemiddle> I accidentally whole root directory
<mister2> izinucs: i mean like doesn't go through a third party...
<elv> pleaseeee
<maninthemiddle> actually, I did   sudo rm /*   on ubuntu 10.10
<maninthemiddle> is there a way to quick fix it?
<Silivrenion> i just made a really bad mistake, and I need some help
<k89> ask
<guntbert> maninthemiddle: reinstall
<Silivrenion> I just overwrote my /usr/lib32 directory with a file
<izinucs> mister2: it's initially setup that way because it's also a voip client.. ie computer to pots line.. or computer to computer.. you may be able to get it to connect directly if you know the IP of the other machine.
<minimec> malebogia: So if it doesn't work, udo it. I see that there is hte possibility...
<mister2> izinucs: i do know the ip, but i don't have a second machine for testing purposes and need to have one implementation...
<maninthemiddle> maninthemiddle I've lost only files from root, not whole directory structure
<Silivrenion> i have NO idea what to do at this point
<elv> no one know how copy packages from primary archive?
<edbian> Silivrenion, what's the problem?
<Silivrenion> I have another ubuntu system operational, but i dunno if you can just copy the folder back?
<Silivrenion> I just overwrote my /usr/lib32 directory with a file
<malebogia> minimer: The problem is - I don't know how
<Silivrenion> edbian, is there anything i can do/
<edbian> Silivrenion, I don't know what the problem is
<Silivrenion> I just overwrote my /usr/lib32 directory with a file
<Silivrenion> that's the problem
<minimec> malebogia: --> Uninstalling https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<avashi1> how do i install a .tgz file ? I am trying to install anroid sdk to tether my smarthphone
<mister2> anybody know of a quick to set up chat protocol server?
<Silivrenion> edbian, I just overwrote my /usr/lib32 directory with a file
<smw> How can I make grub find windows 7 even if it does not want to? sudo update-grub found only linux.
<malebogia> minimer: I've already tried and it didn't work
<edbian> Silivrenion, Why?  on accident?
<Silivrenion> yes, on accident
<izinucs> mister2: maybe this thread will help you.. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/12842-lan-chat-messenger-p2p-cross-platform-windows-linu.html
<avashi1> how do i install a .tgz file ? I am trying to install anroid sdk to tether my smarthphone
<Silivrenion> edbian, I was trying to copy something to /usr/lib32/, but i accidentally copied over lib32
<mister2> avashil .tgz is from source, extract it run ./config and make or something. lookup installing from the source on google
<lolmac404> what is the best search mecanism i could use in ubuntu? i wanted to index 430.000 files that have 3tb
<lolmac404> could i search for a file and the search results come up fast?
<edbian> Silivrenion, I'm not sure that's fixable easily.  Does the system boot?
<malebogia> minimec: Can I PM You? That would be easier...
<guntbert> !compile | avashi1
<ubottu> avashi1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Silivrenion> edbian, i just did it on this computer i'm talking to you on now
<uitrix> Hey everybody. Have a problem, googled, but haven't find how to solve. Directly to problem: ___I've added panel to the left of the screen and then turned on autohide. So, now, I can't call the panel, see only it's border, and can't delete it; How could I call it, or delete?)
<minimec> malebogia: Definitly no private messages.
<itaylor57> avashi1: http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<guntbert> !pm | malebogia
<ubottu> malebogia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Silivrenion> edbian, system is still running, but probably won't boot if i restart
<BuMpIc> i have two computers in my wifi newtork.How could  i connect from my a computer to my b computer to see its directories?
<edbian> Silivrenion, I'm looking up what those files are used for.  Looking at my /usr/lib they appear to be very specific to my use
<malebogia> minimec: OK
<Silivrenion> edbian, i have another ubuntu machine lying around.. would copying things from /usr/lib32/ on that machine to this machine work?
<avashi1> so do i just extract the .tgz folder to desktop.. no need to install it ??? I am lost
<edbian> Silivrenion, Lemme research a little
<mister2> avashil no, you have to install it. look up installing from the source.
<guntbert> avashi1: read, what ubottu sent you
<minimec> malebogia: I don't know what you did exactly, but that tutorial gives you an uninstalling option... So just unistall it. Afterwards you might do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa'. That's all I can tell you.
<edbian> Silivrenion, Perhaps you can get lucky: do this sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> Silivrenion, I'm hoping that the package manager replaces everything that is missing from /usr/lib
<malebogia> minimec: OK, I'll try. Thanks
<Silivrenion> edbian, should i try copying stuff from another ubuntu installation before doing that?
<paradigmflow> noobie question; where would I find installed programs?
<ray_> is there a program that will extract and install tar.gz with ease?
<edbian> Silivrenion, it's worth a shot.  How similar are the packages on these two systems?
<edbian> paradigmflow, /usr/bin/
<Silivrenion> edbian, fairly similar
<paradigmflow> thnx
<avashi1> I checked what ubottu sent me.. Thanks but it has millions of steps.. i just need to know how to install a .tgz file
<Fuchs> paradigmflow: the files are distributed over /usr/bin, /usr/share, /usr/lib and so on. But for you as a user: the app should be in the menu, the binary (the file "launching it") will be in $PATH, which is probably /usr/bin/
<smw> Anyone know what to do if update-grub2 does not find windows?
<newpuppyuser5> if installed gnome based Mint 10, can i switch to xfce after install=
<edbian> Silivrenion, Then it's worth a shot.  /usr/lib are libraries (bunches of code) that are used by more than one program.  It's likely that many programs will not run if it's missing but you do something like sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop it'll get just about everything for you. (hopefully 100% of the shared files)
<emka> 1005919
<edbian> Silivrenion, then from there you can just sudo apt-get install -reinstall <programName> whenever some specific app doesn't work.
<paradigmflow> thnx
<nimrod10> what's the best tool to encrypt a partition after install ?
<Silivrenion> edbian, i'm going to try the manual copy first incase the reinstall breaks
<edbian> Silivrenion, go for it
<edbian> Silivrenion, I kinda predict that the entire thing might sort of be weird for a while
<maninthemiddle> allright, I executed `sudo rm /*`, which removed only files in /, not directories . After this I used boot cd to restore two links usually sitting in /:  initrd.img  and  vmlinuz. But on boot system gives me "run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory"
<Antonis> is it possible to change the username in ubuntu?
<guntbert> !mint | newpuppyuser5
<ubottu> newpuppyuser5: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maninthemiddle> any ideas on my stupid move?
<lolmac404> what is the best search mecanism i could use in ubuntu? i wanted to index 430.000 files that have 3tb
<lolmac404> could i search for a file and the search results come up fast?
<guntbert> Antonis: yes, but why?
<brandon420> how can i make the terminal auto complete file names? (in rtorrent)
<Antonis> guntbert, I have a friend of mine who installed ubuntu yesterday and want to change his username today :P
<edbian> lolmac404, look at locate
<edbian> lolmac404, It's a great package
<lolmac404> thanks
<edbian> Antonis, System -> admin -> users and groups
<edbian> brandon420, using the tab key
<brandon420> edbian, that doesnt work.
<brandon420> it should, but it doesnt
<edbian> brandon420, then the app doesn't support it
<brandon420> edbian, it dosnt even work when i try and do it to anyfile, in any terminal
<Antonis> edbian, oh that easy huh? never thought of that :P thank you
<malebogia> minimec: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa" returned:  alsa not installed
<edbian> brandon420, what about with program names?
<edbian> brandon420, try pressing tab more than once
<edbian> Antonis, that easy
<minimec> malebogia: oh it's alsa-base probalby
<malebogia> minimec: but when I've tried to install it it says that alsa-base is in the newest version
<Silivrenion> edbian, there's no lib32 directory on my ubuntu 10.4 laptop :P
<diskin> hi all, is it a known problem, then when I find any text in chromium, it get's highlited, and then if I switch to another tab, select something with mouse, then switch back to the tab with highlited word, it replaces my Linux selection buffer automatically?
<Silivrenion> edbian, i see lib, lib64
<edbian> Silivrenion, I didn't have one either.  Just lib and lib64
<edbian> Silivrenion, yeah, lib must be 32
<Silivrenion> edbian, may be that this is a non issue :)
<edbian> Silivrenion, perhaps... :)
<Silivrenion> edbian, good to find out. well, thanks anyway!
<edbian> Silivrenion, Are you able to start many different programs?  Did you notice that any will not start since you deleted this folder?
<Silivrenion> edbian, no, the system seems stable
<edbian> Silivrenion, Then I think you're actually fine :)
<minimec> malebogia: just reconfigure it to be sure. Probably we don't need that, but who cares.
<minimec> malebogia: Then simply reboot.
<malebogia> minimec: And by "reconfigure" you mean?
<Silivrenion> edbian, what i was trying to do before i panicked was install the libstdc++.so.5 library
<Silivrenion> edbian, i found it in the debian repos, and was going to just manually put it in, but the guide i'm using must be dated
<edbian> Silivrenion, typically you (as the user) never have to mess with .so files directly, the package manager does that
<brokendatapoint> hi, with multiple Ubuntu machines at home, what would be the best setup for system maintenance? apt-cache-ng or a full offline Debmirror?
<brandon420> edbian, it seems that you were right, rtorrent doesnt support it. its weird cause when i use rtorrent from ssh, it does work...
<edbian> Silivrenion, You should NOT be using Debian repos
<boozee> hello
<edbian> brandon420, very odd indeed...
<brokendatapoint> boozee: hi
<edbian> boozee, heloo!
<smw> Anyone know what to do if update-grub2 does not find windows?
<Silivrenion> edbian, heh, the guide i'm using is really bad then :/
<edbian> Silivrenion, extremely bad, I suggest you don't use it
<boozee> I have an Ubuntu Server on EC2, and I need to have a user which will have sftp access with a password (instead of the currently certificate-only option)
<maninthemiddle> holy luck, I linked lib64 to /lib and it booted flawlessly
<boozee> I only want that user to have a password (and I've set his bash as /bin/false)
<boozee> it will have only access to his home directory and nothing else.
<boozee> how can I do that ?
<boozee> I currently get "Permission denied (publickey).
<boozee> Connection closed"
<minimec> malebogia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<malebogia> minimec:Hmmm, and reebot?
<minimec> malebogia: or restart the alsa deamon.
<arbiter> smw: I think I might be able to help
<Sanky> Helo. A recent Ubuntu pdate sems to have done something to my keyboard.  It randomly drops two same leters presed after each other :(
<smw> arbiter, that would be great. :-)
<malebogia> minimec: keep in mind that I'm a noob :(
<arbiter> smw: trying to figure out how to pm you ..<
<kg4rxs> hay i am trying to do a dist upgrade  but i get this E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages can anyone help me
<smw> arbiter, there is no reason to do that
<minimec> malebogia: So why do you manually change your sound configuration? ;)
<arbiter> smw: you need to manually add the entry into your grub.cfg
<coz_> kg4rxs,  in terminal are you doing   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  or  are you going from one version of ubuntu to another?
<kg4rxs> yes
<smw> arbiter, do you have a link?
<coz_> kg4rxs,  which one :)
<arbiter> I can walk you through it
<malebogia> minimec: I've tried to follow how-to's but it turned out there were a little bit outdated ( aka. no alsaconf for example:( )
<kg4rxs> 10.04 to 10.10 sory i am new @ this
<coz_> kg4rxs,  no problem
<smw> arbiter, ok, please make sure to say my name before every line :-)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | kg4rxs
<coz_> kg4rxs,  mm  what command did you use for the upgrade?
<ubottu> kg4rxs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<malebogia> minimec: And, as I've mentioned before, the sound was working on and off with Wine
<minimec> malebogia: There is a lot of change, that's true. Also the whole xserver is in permanent change...
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  thanks  I keep forgetting about  these things :)
<coz_> !upgrade
<minimec> malebogia: Wouldn't there be some wine optimisation options?
<minimec> malebogia: .. whitout touching the alsa?
<Sanky> Also, a recent Ubuntu update has enabled my touchpad (it never worked before).  But i want to turn it off again.  I can turn it of in the GPointing Device Setigns, but it turns itself on again after a few minutes ._.
<ActionParsnip> coz_: np dude, theres a lot to remember
<smw> arbiter, I am going to try a forum post I just found. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813628#4
<boozee> http://serverfault.com/questions/231579/how-do-i-set-up-an-sftp-user-to-login-with-a-password-to-an-ec2-ubuntu-server
<malebogia> minimec: maybe.. I haven't found any so far
<arbiter> smw: okay no problem
<arbiter> smw: good luck :)
<smw> boozee, that is a very specific post :-)
<minimec> malebogia: So do you have that 'hardware' tab again in your pulseaudio session?
<boozee> smw: that's because I have a very specific problem ;-)
<malebogia> minimec: That's interesting:  /etc/init.d/alsa: no file or catalogue
<kg4rxs> i will try that
<minimec> malebogia: reboot that machine and see i fit works.
<Luvz2drv> how can i install KDE on 10.10
<uitrix1> Hi) Please, help me with advise, how to delete a panel, if I can't click options for it (autohide setted, and it's hiden); thx
<malebogia> minimec: see you in a while
<Renfield> How do I disable a service, and prevent it from starting again?
<bastidrazor> uitrix1: from my understanding you can only delete one of the panels.
<edbian> Renfield, remove that service, or turn it off in System -> admin -
<edbian> bastidrazor, uitrix1 It forces you to always have at least one while it is running
<bastidrazor> Renfield: in /etc/init.d/servicename rename it to /etc/init.d/servicename.DISABLE
<Renfield> edbian: This is a server, and I am at the terminal. Are there commands I can use?
<edbian> Renfield, sudo service <serviceName> stop
<edbian> Renfield, what service is this?
<Helbom> i have some serious problems with ubuntu :/
<Renfield> edbian: Among the services I wish to stop is avahi.
<edbian> Helbom, what is it?
<uitrix> Hi) Please, help me with advise, how to delete a panel, if I can't click options for it (autohide setted, and it's hiden); thx
<edbian> Renfield, sudo service avahi stop
<Helbom> my keyboard suddenly dies
<Renfield> edbian: Does that survive a reboot?
<metallico> hi guys, i dont really know what happened but ubuntu does not accept my password and i cant login
<Helbom> and i have to reboot for it to work again
<edbian> Renfield, sudo apt-get remove avahi-daemon will get rid of it permanently
<bastidrazor> Renfield: rename it and it will not start.
<Renfield> edbian: Ok, but say I don't want to get rid of it just yet.
<metallico> even in CLI
<malebogia> minimec: If you meant hardware tab in sound prefs then it was never gone but still there's no card in it
<edbian> Renfield, rename it as suggested by bastidrazor
<minimec> malebogia: after reboot?
<edbian> metallico, I suggest you boot a live CD and look at /etc/passwd
<Renfield> Well, I don't want to nitpick, but wouldn't say an upgrade of that package restore it?
<malebogia> minimec: ye, unfortunately
<malebogia> minimec: yes
<minimec> malebogia: Well I cannot help you further.
<jolaren> How do I kill repeating pulseaudio sound?
<abdullah> hgc
<Helbom> it's starting to become very anoying having to reboot all the time
<abdullah> g
<jolaren> How do I restart pspda?
<thorbj0rn> jolaren: killall pulseaudio ?
<mkanyicy> Helbom: why do you reboot all the time?
<abdullah> junk
<jolaren> thanks thorbj0rn
<thorbj0rn> np
<malebogia> minimec: then who can?
<bullgard4> GParted moved to the left and enlarged my home partition successfully. When booting I obtain: "GRUB Loading stage 1.5. GRUB loading, please wait. Error 15.' How to fix this?
<coz_> bullgard4,  if no one can help with this here at this time you can also try the #grub channel
<mkanyicy> bullgard4: insert a livecd and recover grub, it is broken now
<Burzmali> Hello, is there a way to force an eject command against the loopback device?
<bullgard4> coz_: Thank you very much for your information.
<metallico> so is there any way i could change the password of an ubuntu (wubi) installation?
<edbian> metallico, it's much harder with wubi
<bullgard4> mkanyicy: After having inserted the Lve CD how to start recovering Grub?
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: what do you want to do?
<minimec> malebogia: You could delete/rename the alsa folders in the /etc folder of your system. Could be that the module changed some alsa config file located there.
<bastidrazor> Renfield: you may need to  add .DISABLED with a d on the end.
<Helbom> have anyone here experienced dying keyboard/mouse?
<mkanyicy> bullgard4: ALT+F2, gnome-terminal, 'mkdir this && sudo mount /dev/sdaX this && sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=this /dev/sda'
<Nach0z> 'lo all. Um, if i've got a sudoer that I want to remove one specific command ability from, or a set of them (Specifically halt and reboot and such) how would I go about this?
<Renfield> bastidrazor: Oh, so if I rename it just that way, and say the package is upgraded, Ubuntu will notice that and not just create a new file with the .DISABLED?
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: I'm trying to install a game through Wine and it requires that the disks be switched.  Wine is clinging to the files on the iso, and won't allow and umount. I'm trying to force the issue
<minimec> malebogia: After that you should again dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<malebogia> minmec: I've tried this: sudo alsa force-reload
<malebogia> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/malebogia/.gvfs
<malebogia>       Output information may be incomplete.
<malebogia> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/malebogia/.gvfs
<malebogia>       Output information may be incomplete.
<malebogia> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: (none loaded).
<FloodBot3> malebogia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaos2358> Can anyone help me setup an all in one printer? it won't detect drivers automatically
<mkanyicy> bullgard4: you have to mount the appropriate partition with ubuntu, replace sdaX with correct one
<metallico> so in theaory, if i load the live cd and change the password file in etc with another password file (same ubuntu version) for which i definetly know tha password, will that work?
<Promethes> hi, i use lucid and i cannot boot windows xp from grub. It says "no such device:" and gives uuid of this device. Anyone know how to solve this problem?
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: wine is not standard ubuntu app, nevertheless, why dont you mount all your iso's at once
<|Long|> anyone here run glftpd on 10.10 ubuntu?
<Promethes> in previous versions of ubuntu dualboot works perfectly
<chaos2358> ?join #linux
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: say one as D: another as E: another as F: drives and so forth
<bullgard4> mkanyicy: Is "this" a valid syntactical construct on the command line? I have never heard about it.
<greppy> metallico: it would have to be the /etc/shadow file, not /etc/passwd.
<Renfield> I know that in Solaris if you rename a link in /etc/rc*.d from say S01foo to s01foo, it won't start it.
<Renfield> Does Ubuntu do the same?
<mkanyicy> bullgard4: it's just a folder name, you can use another name
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: I would, but the game is pretty stubborn about insisting it be in the same drive
<Promethes> or is there a way to install older not buggy version on grub in lucid?
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: then it's not ubuntu's fault
<Renfield> Or maybe it was from S01foo to X01foo.
<bindi> Any idea why I have to close my laptop lid TWICE in order for it to sleep?
<bindi> Oh, 10.04 and the laptop is a Toshiba satellite pro A100
<kg4rxs> coz i tryd  all of them u side any other suggestions
<jrib> Renfield: well sort of.
<jrib> !upstart | Renfield
<ubottu> Renfield: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: Never said it was, I was just looking for a way to force an eject to the loopback
<Renfield> jrib: Yea, I looked at upstart, and it didn't really say how to permanently disable a service.
<malebogia> minimec: The thing Is I can't see a folder named "alsa" in my /etc
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: sounds fancy they way you state it
<root> чсм
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: you mean unmounting a mounted iso?
<malebogia> minimec: there is alsasound in /etc/init.d/ but that's it
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: Can't umount, the iso has open file, hence the forcing part. The game is designed to eject an eject command to the disk drive
<jrib> Renfield: basically ubuntu now uses upstart but upstart runs sysv init jobs (so old things won't break).  What this means is there are now two possible ways a package may be starting.  1) it's the old sysv init way and you should use sysv-rc-conf, not manually edit files in that case (one day all these will be converted to upstart... one day...).  2) On the other hand, you can have a job started through
<jrib> upstart (/etc/init).  In that case, some scripts provide nice ways to disable it (read the particular script for hints).  If there is no nice way, then just edit the script in /etc/init directly and change when it starts (for example you can add "never" as a starting condition)
<Nach0z> Is there a way to prevent a sudoer from using a specific command?
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: why dont you just mount another iso on top of the first one?
<Fuchs> Nach0z: yes. You can specify programs via the sudoers file, but blacklisting is a bit more complicated than withelisting
<ActionParsnip> Nach0z: no as it has the same access as root
<Jordan_U> Nach0z: blacklisting commands is futile, whitelisting is easy and reasonable though.
<felicity> how do i apply cycle.c to dwm?
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: The open files prevent it
<ActionParsnip> Fuchs: I think s/he wants to make a sudo user not be able to launch certain commands
<Renfield> jrib: Ok, thanks. I'll look at sysv-rc-conf.
<Fuchs> ActionParsnip: aware of it, and this is possible, but not really simple
<jrib> Renfield: what specifically are you trying to control?
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: Or at the very least, it appears that way, it silently fails to work
<edbian> jrib, shutdown
<jrib> edbian: 0_o
<minimec> malebogia: YOu see. That's where I have to learn again in Ubuntu. I only habe alsa-mixer-save in /etc/init.d Again I am outdated when it comes to sound in Ubuntu. I definitly cannot help you help you .I have to learn myself ;)
<Fuchs> ActionParsnip: you can either create a specific command list for this user in the sudoers file and not put him in the regular sudoers group, or make an own group for this
<ActionParsnip> Fuchs: yeah sounds finikity
<edbian> jrib, he's trying to control the shutdown command ;)
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: so the 'ejecting of loopback' you are refering to, are you doing that under wine?
<metallico> i just went into root shell prompt from the recovery console option and changed the password via 'passwd'. the system said it has been changed sucesfully, rebooting now to see if i will manage to login..
<Renfield> jrib: A few things. mailman, avahi, openbsd-inetd, and courier-authdaemon.
<Nach0z> Jordan_U: i'm not trying to TOTALLY blacklist the command, I just want it so that the user can't sudo halt as easily.
<ActionParsnip> Fuchs: yeah thas what I thought it'd take, a LONG list of ok commands
<edbian> metallico, that's the proper way to do it.  Should work
<Renfield> jrib: It appears from the output of /etc/init.d/foo stop that only avahi-daemon has been converted to upstart on this system (9.10).
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: Nope, Wine can't help it's the one holding the files
<jrib> Renfield: I see.  Well first you need to determine if each of those is an upstart job or not (you can just look at /etc/init)
<Fuchs> oh, in fact it is easy
<Jordan_U> Burzmali: "umount -l" does a lazy unmount, which will probably accomplish what you need.
<Fuchs> the sudoers file knows the ! syntax
<malebogia> minimec: OK, Thank You for Your time anyway.
<Zaffzaff> trying to get ts3 to work, with or without wine. any suggestions?
<Fuchs> Nach0z: http://onlamp.com/pub/a/bsd/2002/09/12/Big_Scary_Daemons.html?page=2  << there you go, be careful when editing the sudoers file
<Burzmali> Jordan_U: Thanks, I think I might have tricked it into working another way, but I'll let you know.
<mkanyicy> Im not a wine expert, Burzmali, but I think you should try using another wine application, like alcholol 120% to insert&eject your iso's instead of using linux
<Jordan_U> Burzmali: You're welcome.
<Nach0z> Fuchs: How would I go about blacklisting the command then? It's not thjat i need it TOTALLY disabled, i just need it so that "sudo shutdown" doesn't work for a specific user.
<Fuchs> Nach0z: I recommend creating a new group for that, excluding a list of comamnds you specify. Then take the specific user out of the regular sudoers group and put it in the new one
<bindi> So.. anyone? My laptop lid needs to be closed twice so it hibernates. Ubuntu 10.04
<minimec> malebogia: no problem.
<jrib> Renfield: so reading through /etc/init/avahi-daemon.conf, it doesn't seem like it checks for a file to disable it, so I would just add "never" as a condition to start.  So it would "start on (never and filesystem and started dbus)"
<mkanyicy> Burzmali: s/alcholol/alcohol/
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: Looks like I can rename drives on the fly and trick the application into accepting two different locations
<Fuchs> Nach0z: no problem. Create a new group, add the list of blacklisted commands to the sudoers file as explained in the article I linked to
<Fuchs> Nach0z: then give this group the rights to execute everything with sudo execpt the commands you blacklisted. Remove the specific user from the regular sudoers group, but add it to the one you created
<Nach0z> oh sorry. i didn't see the link xD
<Burzmali> mkanyicy: The funny part is that I have the disks, but some sort of latency issue if screwing installer.
<Nach0z> thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> Nach0z: as said, be careful when editing the sudoers file  (use visudo) and don't mess with the regular sudo group
<Fuchs> no problem
<jrib> Nach0z, Fuchs: although honestly if you give a user the ability to run everything except one command it would be pretty easy to still run that command
<bullgard4> mkanyicy: I obtain: "Installation finished. No error reported."
<edbian> jrib, Nach0z They could simply sudo nano /etc/sudoers and change it back ;)
 * jrib nods
<Fuchs> jrib: that's why I recommended a list, especially since there are lot of alternatives. But yes, you would need to disable shells as well, and probably everything that creates links and aliases
<shadow66142000> I'm installing the 10.10 server and it's not auto configuring my internet connection. I always seem to have this issues with internet on Ubuntu but not with CentOS.
<metallico> it fixed it guys, thank you very much!
<Fuchs> jrib: however, it is probably bad, but still the best probability
<shadow66142000> I can ping my router but not outside. Anyone mind giving me a little help?
<Nach0z> jrib i don't want this command TOTALLY disabled for the user. But, the user has multiple servers that he likes to keep SSH's open to at once, and accidentally rebooted my server earlier. i just want to prevent that from happening.
<edbian> shadow66142000, Something is wrong with the router
<Fuchs> another possibility would be to use ACLs on the filesystem, and removing +x for that user
<Fuchs> but I prefer the sudoers solution
<malebogia> no soundcard in prefs , no sound at all, any help?
<ActionParsnip> malebogia: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh    say yes to upload to the site, what is the URL generated please
<haakon_> Anyone ever hade som problems with some insane memory consumption with vlc?
<jrib> Nach0z: this is probably good enough for that then, but if he's malicious he would be able to workaround it
<Nach0z> jrib he's not malicious. Just careless.
<ibrahimb6> any one  knw how to connect mysql to netbean
<ActionParsnip> malebogia: also, run:   alsamixer   and make sure all levels are cranked and not muted. Also make sure the speakers are on and cranked too
<greppy> Nach0z: why not just rename it "halt.really" :)
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: what version?
<haakon_> ubuntu lucid
<jrib> Nach0z: you should drop a "reboot" in his math that echoes a friendly message to him then
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: no, vlc version?
<jrib> Nach0z: s/math/path
<Renfield> Okay, here is another question. I did apt-get remove dovecot-common. I see /etc/init.d/dovecot. apt-file search /etc/init.d/dovecot says that this file is owned by dovecot-common. What's going on here?
<haakon_> 1.0.6
<Nach0z> jrib what does that mean? o_0
<haakon_> never experienced it before, but today I on my TV via HDMI
<haakon_> I played it trough
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: http://www.unixmen.com/software/1304-vlc-115-is-released-ppa-ubuntu-a-linuxmint    try a newer version
<Renfield> I would have expected that apt-get remove would remove all of the files associated with a package.
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: it does, but not the config unless you add --purge
<jrib> Nach0z: you could put a file in his PATH, so that when he runs "reboot" it runs the file you created instead of the real reboot.  And the file you created could yell at him or something.  More of a joke suggestion
<haakon_> thanks Action
<haakon_> I'll check it out
<Nach0z> lol ok. Dunno how to do that but it sounds funny.
<lamefun> what is the size of ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso in bytes?
<ibrahimb6> pls any one  knw how to connect mysql to netbean???
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: that ppa only seems to accommodate maverick
<Renfield> ActionParsnip: And if I've already done a remove without the --purge, do I need to install it again to remove it with --purge?
<edbian> lamefun, 2 * 1024 * 1024
<bindi> Ubuntu 10.04, laptop lid needs to be closed twice in order for it to hibernate
<edbian> lamefun, oh wait, the live CD
<edbian> ?
<YankDownUnder> ibrahimb6, Hmmm...sounds like a good question for #mysql
<edbian> lamefun, 699 megabytes = 732 954 624 bytes
<guest458713> Hi there! I need a network topology maker, I looked for linux, no succes, if it's only for windows I can make it run with wine, any idea?
<edbian> guest458713, A topology manger?  I just use my head and a white-board
<guest458713> no, a topology drawer
<YankDownUnder> Zenmap?
<ibrahimb6> thnk you <YankDownUnder>
<jrib> looks like you should install an edbian
<gordonjcp> hm, the download link on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download is a bit broken
<ActionParsnip> Renfield: no you can use:  sudo dpkg -P packagename
<YankDownUnder> Network topology discussion: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/graphing-a-network-topology-software-236631/
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vlc-1-1-4-in-ubuntu-10-04-new-ppa.html
<haakon_> thank you again
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: has vlc 1.1.7 :)
<jrib> guest458713: apt-cache search network topology  turns up some hits, explore those?
<guest458713> like this one: http://www.checkpointworks.com/images/UTM-Edge-Network-Topology.gif
<haakon_> another question, anyone know how I can scroll in irssi?
<gordonjcp> haakon_: page up and page down
<gordonjcp> haakon_: or, <ESC> p and <ESC> n
<ActionParsnip> haakon_: pgup/pgdn
<gordonjcp> anybody here know how to get the download link for the normal 10.10 iso?
<guest458713> jrib: I checked with ubuntu apps, no succes
<jrib> gordonjcp: ubuntu.com -_-  releases.ubuntu.com if you like less pictures
<haakon_> thanks
<gordonjcp> jrib: why isn't there a more obvious link to that, instead of a broken javascript-only button?
<jrib> gordonjcp: web 2.0?
<gordonjcp> jrib: never mind that there's still no easy way to install
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso  MD5 = 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<jrib> gordonjcp: ubuntu.com works ok here.  What do you mean?
<nikin> hy. i am trying to use pcmanfm. but the version ubuntu has is two years old. Not to mention it has features like samba access removed. Can i somehow get a newer version around 0.9.x on 10.4LTS?
<guest458713> thanks guys
<chaos2358> cN nyone help me get my Canon Pixma Mp250 all-in-one printer up and running?
<ActionParsnip> nikin: i believe if you add the Lubuntu ppa there is a newer one
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: the canon site makes drivers for linux in most cases
<nikin> ActionParsnip: thank you.. i check
<gordonjcp> jrib: if you click the big orange "Download Now" button, it starts displaying the contents of the ISO as a rather strange-looking web page
<jrib> gordonjcp: works ok here :/
<gordonjcp> jrib: typical Ubuntu, form over function ;-)
<malebogia> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c114715451530bae6fa80467ff3d27420a675198
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: I gave the link to the iso file, what more can you need?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yes thanks, I got that
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: what more?  Well, an image that can be written to a USB stick without having to faff about with unetbootin...?
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  if i go to the US canon site they dont even support Linux on this model but in uk Canon i have downlloaded a tar.gz package and just cant get everything going.
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: the ubuntu shop can sell you one ;)
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: on a USB key?
<Stryker> gordonjcp, save the weird page as the file
<Stryker> file>save page as
<ActionParsnip> malebogia: use this: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/   to get the driver, utils and lib to 1.0.23  as you currently have no alsa driver and a beta version of the utils
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> Stryker: can you imagine the kind of state that firefox would get itself into if it tried to display all 700-odd meg of the iso?
<Stryker> or right click the button and say save target as
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: so why no download of a USB image?
<gordonjcp> Stryker: you can't do that
<Stryker> gordon, you could use a torrent
<Stryker> there are torrent files of the iso
<malebogia> ActionParsnip: On my way :) BTW: Great multitasking
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010752.asp
<gordonjcp> Stryker: the "Download Now" button isn't actually a link, it fires off a weird javascripty thing
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: they make linux drivers for it
<Stryker> ah gordonjcp, just use the torrent though
<gordonjcp> Stryker: I can't really be bothered installing and configuring a bittorrent client for one thing
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/141865
<gordonjcp> Stryker: and then having random other machines DDoSing my rather crappy ADSL connection trying to connect
<nikin> ActionParsnip: you where right... upgrade is running.
<Stryker> gordonjcp, are you gonna download it in 5 minutes or in 2 hours
<gordonjcp> Stryker: 48 hours
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  Oh i know they make them. I have already downloaded the package. and the scanner works with simple scan i just cant get the printer function working
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: I helped someone there, you can copy and paste the command to terminal in any pwd and it will install the driver
<gordonjcp> Stryker: judging by the rate it's coming down at, at the moment
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] Bluetooth dongle dies every few minutes only when using BT mouse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668076
<nikin> chaos2358: what printer are you using?
<Moroni> Hello everyone
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  ok i will try that. think you.
<ActionParsnip> nikin: lubuntu is da bom
<Stryker> gordonjcp, http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<gordonjcp> Stryker: and for once it's not my ADSL connection
<chaos2358> nikin Canon Pixma Mp250all in one
<gordonjcp> Stryker: that's a torrent, that's no good
<Stryker> gordonjcp, i know that
<metallico> guys, i've been hacked last nite! that guy changed my password! Some romanian IP!
<gordonjcp> metallico: bummer
<metallico> i cant belive it..
<gordonjcp> this is why you need strong passwords
<ActionParsnip> metallico: boot to rot recovery mode and change it back
<[wito]> Wow
<ActionParsnip> root*
<[wito]> now what did I miss?
<metallico> i did change it, now i am looking into the logs
<ActionParsnip> metallico: cool
<nikin> ActionParsnip: to bad openbox is a bit hard to tune... i mean in oposition to fluxbox. But i will get some time to learn the config files
<[wito]> I have a feeling it was a good one. ;)
<jrib> metallico: reinstall
<metallico> i am just woried about all my data
<smw> Anyone know what to do if update-grub2 does not find windows?
<ActionParsnip> nikin: depends what you are tuning. I find it simple personally but one person's hard is another easy
<Stryker> smw, your boot.cfg might be missing from the windows partition
<ActionParsnip> smw: try:  sudo apt-get install os-probe; sudo os-probe; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> !info os-probe
<ubottu> Package os-probe does not exist in maverick
<nikin> metallico: :S i had the same before... go for sure .. reinstall from skartch.
<smw> ActionParsnip, ty
<boozee> so can anyone help with enabling a password login for an sftp-only user, but keeping the certificate without password login for normal ssh users ? http://serverfault.com/questions/231579/how-do-i-set-up-an-sftp-user-to-login-with-a-password-to-an-ec2-ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> smw: sudo sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Stryker> gordonjcp, go here : http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<gordonjcp> Stryker: it's okay, I've got one coming down now
<tahnok> so I just installed cairo-dock to play with it and it enabled something and now I have compositing on my desktop, what on earth did it do?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: remember to MD5 test
<nikin> ActionParsnip: key combos for a lot of things... like Meta+Mouse1 drag for move, and Meta+ Mouse2 for resize. I like a titlebar of 4 pixels :) desktop change on screen edge... etc.
<smw> ActionParsnip, no good. I already had it installed, and update did not find windows
<Stryker> i agree with ActionParsnip, gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> Stryker: I won't be able to install it for a couple of days anyway
<gordonjcp> unless unetbootin has magically started working, I'll need to go and find somewhere to get a CD-ROM
<ActionParsnip> nikin: i see, can always ask in #openbox for specific help, i don't mess with stuff like that much tbh
<r\wWorld> which is the VM with better performance, VMware or VirtualBox ?
<smw> ActionParsnip, all it finds is linux and memtest
<JNEK> hey i need help with booting from usb on my macbook
<ActionParsnip> smw: thats the extent of my grub knowledge except for adding boot options
<ActionParsnip> smw: maybe others can help
<smw> ActionParsnip, np, thanks for trying :-)
<metallico> how do i disable sshd and remote logins?
<smw> ActionParsnip, I have been asking in here for awhile
<nikin> ActionParsnip: i will dump my current installation after i finish my current projects.. and go for lubuntu, and see :)
<boozee> JNEK: just hold the ALT key pressed while booting, until you see the boot devices menu (ofcoursce your usb hd needs to be connected)
<rumpe1> metallico, deinstall sshd
<Stryker> lol i have 40 kb free space
<dub54> where is the file that you define NFS access in? something-hosts is it ?
<metallico> is it just sshd that could be used for remote connects?
<metallico> (by default)
<nikin> ActionParsnip: just one more question... does lxdm-s language changer work on a plain lubuntu installation?
<[wito]> metallico: AFAIR; not even SSHD is enabled by default.
<[wito]> and you rarely see rsh nowayadays, so probably, yeah.\
<Moroni> Can anyone point me in the right direction?  I have Windows 7 64 bit installed as a host OS and am using VirtualBox to guest Ubuntu 64 bit.  I can get windows to see my usb drives all the time.  But only SOMETIMES in Ubuntu, and that rarely.
<mkanyicy> [wito], you're right
<metallico> well, than the best idea really is reinstall everything
<[wito]> metallico: But I would suggest you not uninstall SSH; that shit gets handy sometimes.
<bullgard4> I did "sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory= this /dev/sda". Now I obtain: GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu5. Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. And a prompt "grub> _" appears. Before I had the old Grub. How to proceed?
<mkanyicy> Moroni, that's a VirtualBox problem
<kermit> on a recent dell laptop, is it possible to use touchpad scrollwheel emulation?
<ActionParsnip> nikin: not something i've explored, i set EN-GB language and leave it, you could try locale-purge maybe...
<[wito]> In fact; I've saved a system more than once by ssh-ing in from a different computer
<[wito]> on the same desk...
<mkanyicy> !VirtualBox | Moroni
<ubottu> Moroni: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<JNEK> i need some very specific help and i'm not very dextrous with the language of terminal at all, but i'm trying to boot linux from a usb and have installed rEFIt on my macbook. it still says "Non-System Disk" when i boot from Legacy OS or the actual USB drive by holding down the alt key
<Bushman> weird... when the BT dongle dies my GIMP quits without saving for some reason when i doubleclick with touchpad (cause BT mouse is down at the time)
<Moroni> mkanyic:  thanks!
<hairydangler> I am having trouble with wicd I can't obtain an IP address. It is the same situation in konsole.
<Bushman> got some errors when run from terminal http://bushman.pastebin.com/7vZa9xEA
<bullgard4> mkanyicy: I did "sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory= this /dev/sda". Now I obtain: "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu5. Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. And a prompt "grub> _" appears. Before I had the old Grub. How to proceed?
<ActionParsnip> JNEK: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<[wito]> ActionParsnip: Wait, what?
<[wito]> People actually do that? ;)
<ActionParsnip> [wito]: Yes or they may get issues caused by bad image
<JNEK> no i did not. if i were to try and do that i would need some sort of guidance as well. maybe i shouldnt be trying any of this but i'm not very good at it and have primarily been relying on official documentation from ubuntu sight
<polaris> Hello guys, Question, has anybody had a problem on randomly disconnecting from the wireless connection ?
<polaris> i got a d-link wireless usb pen, and ubuntu 9
<ActionParsnip> JNEK: then how did you know the image was healthy and complete!?
<mkanyicy> bullgard4, i didn't know you had an old grub
<JNEK> well i assumed it would be by following the directions very precisely
<[wito]> ActionParsnip: His spidey sense didn't tingle when he made the USB stick. :p
<nikin> bullgard4: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html maybe here you can find a solution
<JNEK> it was on a Sandisk cruzer 8 GB btw
<[wito]> JNEK: That really kind of doesn't matter
<[wito]> what might be more interesting is: What model MacBook is it?
<ActionParsnip> [wito]: its just smart to do, so you know it is good, bad iso will make a bad install
<nikin> bullgard4: Super Grub Disk looks like a sollution
<JNEK> I know it's Mactel, i got it in the summer, 13 inch 4 gb ram
<[wito]> ActionParsnip: I know, I know. I'm just poking fun at JNEK over here.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, so you have intalled grub2 when you had grub-legaccy correct?
<[wito]> JNEK: What you might want to do is keep Mac OS X on there and run Ubuntu in a virtual machine.
<bullgard4> nit-wit: Yes, that is my problem.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, your still in the OS?
<JNEK> i'm trying to dual boot anyway, i've set up a new partition with boot camp
<bullgard4> nit-wit: Yes, I think so.
<[wito]> *Technically* installing Linux on the machine directly should work find, but in practice; ...
<ActionParsnip> !MD5 | JNEK
<ubottu> JNEK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bindi> Ubuntu 10.04, laptop lid needs to be closed twice in order for it to hibernate.... Anyone?!
<nit-wit> bullgard4, your booted into a Ubuntu what grub do you want?
<bullgard4> nit-wit: I'd prefer grub-legacy.
<YankDownUnder> bindi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469167
<nit-wit> bullgard4, your in a installed Ubuntu or on a live cd?
<surt> Hello! I am having trouble mounting an external NTFS hard drive. It's a basic issue. When I use USB the device automounts and works flawlessly. When I use eSATA I receive the error: You are not privileged to mount the volume XXX. When I have thunar open as ROOT, it automounts. Can someone tell me how to get this working for all users please?
<bullgard4> nit-wit: At this moment I am in the installed Maverick.
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  Thank you sir. That was greatly appreciated. I just got the printer setup about a week ago and a guy in here just sent me the commands to enter not the link to the documentation so i had no way to save it and when i had to do a clean reinstall I saved the actual packages but couldnt get them all to install. Everything is Working famously now and the link has been saved for future reference. Thank you again.
<bindi> YankDownUnder: uh those people seem to have it not working at all
<YankDownUnder> bindi, Have you read the entire thread?
<bindi> on it
<nit-wit> bullgard4, in the terminal run sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common the run sudo apt-get install grub   to get the legacy grub back
<kheer> Ciao a TuTtI su #ubuntu da kheer
<kheer> hi
<kheer> in mysql in time is 1.00:45:12
<bindi> YankDownUnder: ehm.. i dont have problems like those people do
<kheer> 1.00 <---what is this?
<bindi> YankDownUnder: everything works fine, just that you need to close the lid twice so it hibernates..
<YankDownUnder> bindi, The idea is to search the forums - there ARE answers there. Just a matter of reading carefully.
<brandon420> who uses rtorrent alot?!
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: NP BRO, I like those Canon drivers (when they exist) as you can give huge commands like that and let them rip :)
<bindi> YankDownUnder: well clearly i'm not good at this, surely you can give me a hand
<smw> brandon420, me
<kheer> i'm not understand
<brandon420> pm?
<smw> brandon420, is there a good reason to pm me?
<ActionParsnip> kheer: 1 day as far as I can tell
<kheer> TIME 1.00:45:13
<JNEK> ActionParsnip, what do I look for when/after i do MD5
<bullgard4> nit-wit: It responds: "error: unknown command 'sudo'.
<brandon420> smw, i dont wanna spam this, i just need to ask you a question, lol.
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  what i dont understand is why the US canon website doesnt have linux drivers
<ActionParsnip> JNEK: is the MD5 the same?
<smw> brandon420, spam away, this is a support channel
<brandon420> haha
<kheer> ActionParsnip: 1 day?
<YankDownUnder> bindi, I've never had your issues, however, when I *do* have issues, I start with the forums first and foremost - then everywhere else if I can't resolve the issue.
<ActionParsnip> chaos2358: i just search for 'canon' then click support, then search...
<kheer> and 45 what is this?
<bindi> YankDownUnder: i did try google :-)
<nit-wit> bullgard4, are you in root already, sudo is the standard super user prompt
<smw> brandon420, if you have a good reason not to speak here, pm me ;-)
<ActionParsnip> kheer: 45 mins maybe, i'm not 100% sure
<chaos2358> ActionParsnip,  Ok thats probably where i screwed up. I went to the Cannon website and then searched drivers
<kheer> ActionParsnip but the hour ?
<brandon420> smw, to make rtorrent watch a directory, i would change chedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=./watch/*.torrent to      chedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start= ~/Downloads/*.torrent          right?
<brandon420> o/ ActionParsnip
<JNEK> ActionParsnip, do you mean the ISO md5 and the .img md5?
<bullgard4> nit-wit: I don't know. How to test this? (I am on the 'grub> _' prompt.
<kheer> esample
<kheer> example
<kheer> 1.00:45:13
<ActionParsnip> brandon420: howdy
<kheer> 45 are the minuts but the hour ?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, so your not at a booted desktop =the install
<smw> brandon420, not sure ~ will work
<ActionParsnip> kheer: 45 mnutes is just under 2 days, think about it....
<brandon420> smw, just use /Downloads/
<surt> Hello! I am having trouble mounting an external NTFS hard drive. It's a basic issue. When I use USB the device automounts and works flawlessly. When I use eSATA I receive the error: You are not privileged to mount the volume XXX. When I have thunar open as ROOT, it automounts. Can someone tell me how to get this working for all users please?
<smw> brandon420, I would put the full path if that does not work
<smw> brandon420, no
<brandon420> smw, gotcha   =)
<ActionParsnip> surt: you mount the partition, not the drive
<smw> brandon420, /home/youruser/Downloads
<mkanyicy> nit-wit, bullgard4 had grub legacy and after trying to recover, he ended up with grub2 which still doesnt work
<bullgard4> nit-wit: I am in a virtuel console.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, I didn't look back far enough to see the grub prompt thanks mkanyicy
<smw> brandon420, ~ may work, but I do not think so.
<surt> ActionParsnip: Yeah, OK, the grammar is wrong but the problem is still there.
<smw> ActionParsnip, I think I found the problem. fdisk -l "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary"
<roger21> yo, smbody knows a repository having intrepid again ?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, the supergrub may be the easiest fix, if you can boot the install you can run the commands I posted, otherwise you will have to chroot in to do it.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, chroot from a live cd
<mkanyicy> bullgard4, i dont think going back to grub legacy at this stage is trivial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1298932
<genii-around> roger21: Change url beginning to old-releases in sources.list
<roger21> oh
<brandon420> smw, (18:01:33) Could not read resource file: ~/.rtorrent.rc
<brandon420>        ideas?
<roger21> ok i'll try that
<bullgard4> nit-wit: What do you mean by "supergrub"? Do you refer to a Live CD having Grub2 on it? I do not have such a CD.
<smw> brandon420, maybe there is an error in it?
<kheer> Ciao a TuTtI su #ubuntu da kheer
<smw> brandon420, I don't know, I have never gotten that.
<nit-wit> mkanyicy, I like grub2 better myself. Problem here is removing all the grub and putting the wanted one back in.
<r000t_laptop> Hello, I can't connect to 192.168.1.1, and other computers in my house can.
<brandon420> smw, can i have a copy of your config? lolol
<genii-around> roger21: eg: archive.ubuntu.com  becomes old-releases.ubuntu.com
<r000t_laptop> It responds to ping but won't open in any browser
<kheer> ActionParsnip pardon, i'm not udnerstand
<kheer> repeat please
<metallico> that hacker has been trying more than 5 user/password combination per second, so that must be some kind of bot
<smw> brandon420, no, I don't have a watch dir setup anymore
<bullgard4> nit-wit: I cannot run the commands you posted because I get the error message: "Unknown command sudo."
<smw> brandon420, I have since moved on to usenet :-P
<nit-wit> bullgard4, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/   supergrub2 in the middle.
<smw> brandon420, you can get the example one from /usr/share/doc/rtorrent
<nit-wit> bullgard4, those commands wont work at the grub prompt they are to be run from a terminal in the ;live desktop
<JNEK> ActionParsnip, the hashes match so that wasn't the problem. what should i do now?
<bullgard4> nit-wit: So I will boot from a live CD.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, installed desktop terminal is where the commands work.
<ActionParsnip> JNEK: not sure, i don't use Apple's garbage, the ISO is good so bad data is not causing the issue. Please remember to MD5 test in future
<Shards_of_Narsil> any reason ubuntu.com is in chineese?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, the super grub can be run to boot the Ubuntu hopefully in the virtual is it vbox=Oracle
<roger21> genii-around, hmmm doesn't work
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, only the top part is
<r000t_laptop> And it's intentional
<bullgard4> nit-wit: I do not have a super grub CD.
<genii-around> roger21: Did you issue: sudo apt-get update                   ?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: the image also has chineese
<Shards_of_Narsil> like when i boot it up
 * Guest8494 slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
<mkanyicy> Shards_of_Narsil, Chinese New Year?
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, Does it say Happy new year?
<r000t_laptop> Also guys, any reasons why I can't seem to point a browser at 192.168.1.1?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: the img? i dont have a clue its chineese and i dont speak it
<r000t_laptop> even though there is obviously something there?
<r000t_laptop> It failsinstantly
<surt> I am having trouble mounting an external hard drive's NTFS partition. It's a basic issue. When I use USB the device automounts and works flawlessly. When I use eSATA I receive the error: You are not privileged to mount the volume XXX. When I have thunar open as ROOT, it automounts. Can someone tell me how to get this working for all users please?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ActionParsnip> surt: what is the output of:  groups
<surt> ActionParsnip:  My username is included in that group.
<surt> ActionParsnip: Do you want the whole list?
<kheer> hi
<ActionParsnip> surt: thats normal, what groups are you in
<roger21> genii-around, yep i didn't :p thx works fine (you saved a system)
<bullgard4> nit-wit: I do not have a super grub disk. Do you understand this?
<MikeMike1> Does anyone know how to get gtkpod mp4v2 on ubuntu studio?
<tensorpudding> Shards_of_Narsil: where is it that ubuntu.com is in chinese...i don't see it
<ActionParsnip> surt: yes, thats why i asked...
<kheer> hi
<noon> dsf kds;fk
<surt> ActionParsnip: surt adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, Does it look like the image at http://db.tt/vr2Xxe9 ?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: indeed
<Shards_of_Narsil> but im talking about the ISO i dl'd
<ActionParsnip> MikeMike1: maybe a ppa has it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | MikeMike1
<genii-around> roger21: Yer welcome! Might want to consider upgrading though...\
<ubottu> MikeMike1: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<r000t_laptop> Did you click on the image to download it?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, yes can you down load a ISO and use it to boot.
<killown> how I do to kill a process that doesn't be killed with kill -9 pid or killall -9 name?
<r000t_laptop> If so, you downloaded the china version of ubuntu, just like the image said
<nit-wit> bullgard4, All my virtuals in vbox started with a iso
<bullgard4> nit-wit: An iso of what?
<ActionParsnip> surt: looks fine, are there any bugs logged?
<kheer> boy in mysql sql time 1.00:45:13 <-----what is 1.00?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: my question is, why do i get that page
<mkanyicy> nit-wit, bullgard4, how is that supergrub2 iso different from a livecd?
<r000t_laptop> What do you mean?
<jester> I'm trying to boot into single user mode.  When I choose the "recover" entry in the menu, it seems to just ignore my choice and boot as usual and mount everything (including root).  Does the same if I edit the kernel line myself (adding "single") and booting with b.  Anyone knows what's going on there?
<ActionParsnip> kheer: have you asked in an sql channel?
<surt> ActionParsnip: Not sure what logs to check, or what they'd look like if there was one.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, on this page. grub2 or 1 http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, They put that up there because it's chineese new year. They are advertising that they have a china version of the OS
<mkanyicy> kheer, how did you get that?
<nit-wit> mkanyicy, same as a cd
<kheer> in mysql
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: thats some bullshit
<kheer> SELECT timediff(now(), table.mydate) FROM table
<mkanyicy> nit-wit, bullgard4 has a livecd, i think
<ActionParsnip> surt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ - Cached - Similar
<tensorpudding> Chinese New Year was two days ago
<nit-wit> mkanyicy, as far as booting a virtual.
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, Well it's what they wanted to do. They've had it up there since then. Complain to the webmaster.
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: great but its offtopic here
<kheer> result 1.00:45:13
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: To fully install grub2 from a liveCD (you currently have it installed but have no grub.cfg for a menu) follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<kheer> 1.00 <---what is this?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: luckally the iso has english on it as well
<nit-wit> mkanyicy, can you help them chroot in and run the purge all and reinstall.
<r000t_laptop> ActionParsnip, It's on topic because somebody is having an issue with the Ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip> kheer: please don't post so frequently, you are asking the same users
<tensorpudding> oh hey, i see it now
<ActionParsnip> r000t_laptop: i see
<ActionParsnip> my bad :(
<bullgard4> mkanyicy: As far as I know on the super grub 2 live CD the grub is ready-made (configured) for installing grub2.
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, What is the name of the ISO you downloaded?
<nit-wit> mkanyicy, I hanen't chrooted much.:)
<surt> ActionParsnip: This isn't a bug. Whatever program is responsible for automounting via eSATA works, it's just restricting which users can do so. I need that changed.
<mkanyicy> nit-wit, me too
<kheer> mkanyicy help
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I will try.
<r000t_laptop> Anybody know why I can't seem to get any browser to look at 192.168.1.1 on this computer?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: normal... just ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<nit-wit> mkanyicy, I have a great link from the Ubuntu forums if you want it.
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, And everything was english until when?
<ActionParsnip> surt: then its a bug, if someting isn't working as it should then it is a bug
<Shards_of_Narsil> no, grub was in chineese et cetera
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, If you got it from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download-zh You got the china ISO.
<dimmortal> kheer: 1.00 <---what is this? <<< it's a one.. followed by a decimal and two zeros
<dimmortal> :P
<kheer> ok
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | dimmortal
<ubottu> dimmortal: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> dimmortal: ;)
<kheer> but in the hour why .
<nit-wit> bullgard4, here is a way using gthe chroot that you can purge all the grub and reinstall grub-legacy using a booted Ubuntu cd mkanyicy
<dimmortal> lol
<nit-wit> bullgard4, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<surt> ActionParsnip: I don't they'll take it seriously. It automounts like it should, but only as root. Which means whoever is responsible for maintaining the software probably won't know where to direct me because it's not their software at fault.
<r000t_laptop> Is there a command that bot does not have?
<ActionParsnip> kheer: it might not even be time, that was just my guess
<r000t_laptop> !100dollarsoverpaypal | r000t_laptop
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: i clicked the download ubuntu image on the front page. it was in english.
<surt> ActionParsnip: If you don't know how to fix it, then just say so.
<ActionParsnip> surt: your users should be able to mount partitions
<Kyle__> With dpkg-reconfigure, how can you get it to use a particular kernel?  In my case i'm trying to recompile a dkms module, but I don't want to the compile the one for the current kernel.
<ActionParsnip> surt: i don't know but it is a bug
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, You clicked the big banner or the little button that said Download Ubuntu?
<Vampyre_Dude> yoo
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: the little button
<Shards_of_Narsil> i got this page http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ActionParsnip> r000t_laptop: you can search at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, And when did it stop being english?
<bencc> does the image viewer deliberately blur images?
<Shards_of_Narsil> when i booted the iso
<Vampyre_Dude> lol whats up
<surt> ActionParsnip: Yes but they can mount partitions, it works as USB. Doesn't that sound like there's probably a configuration file somewhere that just need a quick edit?
<Shards_of_Narsil> r000t_laptop: ^
<ActionParsnip> surt: then there is an issue of permissionss when mounting partitions on the eSATA
<Vampyre_Dude> any one here smoke pot
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, I really don't know what's wrong then... seems like you did everything right
<thorbj0rn> Shards_of_Narsil: there is a language prompt that comes up immediately upon booting to the CD.
<tensorpudding> !ot | Vampyre_Dude
<ubottu> Vampyre_Dude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> surt: the bug will flow like a forum and you can get fixed, it may be a genuine bug
<Shards_of_Narsil> thorbj0rn: right, but its weird/retarted
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I installed Maverick on my Netbook. It's awsome! great job
<ActionParsnip> surt: or it may be a config thing as you say
<Shards_of_Narsil> and grub was in chineese
<Vampyre_Dude> ohh i c
<r000t_laptop> Shards_of_Narsil, Try getting it from BitTorrent. If it downloads fast it's probably the english version, and if you still have problems, I'll Priority Mail you a working CD
<ActionParsnip> surt: it may already be a known bug and yuors will be marked as a duplicate but this is fine too
<StepNjump> Is anyone familiar with the make command in bash?
<surt> ActionParsnip: Alright then, I'll lodge a bug. Thanks mate.
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, Under normal circumstances all you need to do is type make and then maybe sudo make install
<StepNjump> Oh hi ActionParsnip
<StepNjump> long time no see
<StepNjump> yes well I tried this for the first time and I get error messages
<MrFricks> can anyone tell me how to turn the passwords in ubuntu?!
<MrFricks> i hate them!
<mkanyicy> kheer, figured it out?
<StepNjump> In users & groups MrFricks
<botcity> !ot > botcity
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, what passwords?
<ubottu> botcity, please see my private message
<MrFricks> does that turn them off completely for everything?
<Jordan_U> mkanyicy: Super GRUB2 Disk is only 1.5 meg and the idea is that it allows you to recover your system by letting you actually boot into your installed system, rather than a separate live environment.
<r000t_laptop> Is there any way I can 1) find the MAC address of my router and 2) point a web browser at the MAC address?
<thorbj0rn> MrFricks: you want to remove passwords for all users? or are you troubled that you are continually asked to enter a password when you make system changes?
<StepNjump> r000t_laptop: if you are looking at your public address, go to whatismyip.com
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: everytime i wnt to install or deinstall or change anything i have to enter a pssword
<StepNjump> The private IP is usually 192.168.01
<StepNjump> 0.1
<StepNjump> MrFricks, that's a good thing
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, That's the problem. All the other computers can connect to it's IP but I can't
<MrFricks> thorbj0rn: i don't want to type in any at all
<StepNjump> It protects you from hackers
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, what are you using to install, terminal?
<rumpe1> MrFricks, then use windows :P
<StepNjump> It's a nuisance but it's great against viruses
<thorbj0rn> MrFricks: it's called security; it is the same thing that stops you from being infected with nasty virii.
<kheer> mkanyicy no i'm not resolved
<mkanyicy> kheer, that should be an hour
<StepNjump> Is it set for DHCP or static?
<MrFricks> thorbj0rn:  i'm not bothered about viruses
<StepNjump> MrFricks, just remove the password then
<_jay> how do I change my default directory for nautilus? Google is bringing up nada
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, All computers are set for DHCP and I've tried with my wireless that has DMZ and I'm currently on ethernet
<jrib> _jay: default in what sense?
<_jay> as in, the default for my apps to check first
<thorbj0rn> MrFricks: from the menu--- System >> Adminstrator >> Users and Groups
<StepNjump> r000t_laptop so if you ping your router, do you get a reply?
<MrFricks> StepNjump: you can't /... it won't let you.. that's what i'm asking for
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, It fails instantly on all browsers. I get a "cannot connect" message from the browser before I even let go of the enter key
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, Yes I always get a very fast ping reply
<_jay> like, file open then the directory
<StepNjump> MrFricks, oh sorry. I was under the impression you could. sorry
<[wito]> Turning off password dialogs is a great idea
<[wito]> Assuming you are on a whole-disk encrypted machine, not connected to the internet.
<slash0mega> how can i get ubuntu to recognize plug and play hardware.
<StepNjump> r000t_laptop
<StepNjump> You know some routers are weird
<MrFricks> StepNjump: i tried but it insists on a pass.. mine's now frickin x
<MrFricks> hate it
<StepNjump> I know I had that problem at one point and never figured it out, even on DMZ
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, This computer has been able to to it before for years.... and other computers can still do it
<r000t_laptop> All I know is that at one point I set up IPv6 tunneling
<Kyle__> hm
<casper__> hi
<StepNjump> mmm
<Vampyre_Dude> yo supp
<thorbj0rn> MrFricks: install windows xp, it is your only hope.
<Guest8494> How many programs, in general, is incompatible when selinux is enabled?
<StepNjump> Is it a dlink per chance?
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, Linksys WRT310N
<noah> hey, anyone on?
<slash0mega> dose anybody here know how to get ubuntu to install plug and play devices
<StepNjump> What about if you ping a website?
<StepNjump> do you get a reply?
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, what do you want to disable software on?
<Kyle__> dpkg-reconfigure help?  Anyone?  Anyone?
<StepNjump> or the equivalent of tracert for linux?
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, i mean password?
<josheee12> are there any equivalent utilities to visualsvn?  it's been hell to set up svn on ubuntu.
<thorbj0rn> mkanyicy: he's looking to remove the SUDO password prompt / dialog
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, All websites I ping reply quickly. I can also access them
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: everything.. i don't want to have to enter a password for anything... not to logon not to install not to anything
<StepNjump> r000t_laptop maybe you could try to update your firmware but I doubt this will change anything
<r000t_laptop> MrFricks, Log in as root
<noah> hey, i just installed some update to ubuntu and when i start it it just shows the ubuntu 10.10 loading screen then jsut goes to a screen with a blinking underscore, any ideas on a fix?
<StepNjump> So what's the problem? Sorry
<MrFricks> but my permissions are set to root i thin
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, How do I update the firmware if I can't get at the web interface?
<cryptodan> using your computer logged in as root is a bad idea
<r000t_laptop> MrFricks, Just set your password to the space bar
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, if you login automatically, you might get keyring prompts
<r000t_laptop> CryonicCore, he wants to not use passwords for anything... I think him running as root isn't a giant security leap for him
<StepNjump> Oh! you mean you cannot get to your gateway interface?
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, you can disable password prompts when using 'sudo'
<guest__> hey i'm having problems with my ubuntu software centre can anyone help me?
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, Yeah. Browsers won't load it so I can't get at it. Other computers do, however
<MrFricks> rOOOt_laptop: how do i do that? and do i always have to do it?
<botcity> slash0mega: ubuntu supports plug an play anyway! if you have a problem then ask.
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, open terminal
<StepNjump> r000t_laptop well, why don't u just use another computer to do your administrative work ?
<MrFricks> r000t_laptop: but i still have to press space!
<StepNjump> It's weird though
<r000t_laptop> MrFricks, You are obviously trolling.
<r000t_laptop> GTFO
<StepNjump> lol
<tzaeru> mh, any random suggestions for a C++ IDE? Eclipse is a bit slowish, whilest CodeLite would need updated ubuntu (something I don't feel to do quite yet) and Geany has useless project management.
<StepNjump> trolling.. you must be uk
<r000t_laptop> Serious... you want no passwords for anything.... and there really isn't any reason why
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, then run 'sudo visudo' and search for the line that starts with '%admin' and then make sure it is now like '%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL'
<StepNjump> Here is my error I get when I do a make r000t_laptop
<StepNjump> /home/meadow/Downloads/kcheckers-0.8.1$ sudo make install kcheckers.pro
<StepNjump> g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -o pdn.o pdn.cc
<StepNjump> pdn.cc:22: fatal error: QFile: No such file or directory
<StepNjump> compilation terminated.
<FloodBot3> StepNjump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StepNjump> make: *** [pdn.o] Error 1
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, uk = ?
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, save and quit
<r000t_laptop> StepNjump, Did you ./configure?
<MrFricks> r000t_laptop: i like when using a comp for it to just flow.. not be stopped at every corner
<StepNjump> r000t_aptop what is ./configure
<StepNjump> no
<StepNjump> I'm afraid I'm new to linux
<StepNjump> UK=brit
<StepNjump> Britania
<r000t_laptop> MrFricks, Do this to log in as root, open a terminal, type in sudo passwd root
<guest__> My Ubuntu Software Centre is having dependency issues that i have no idea how to fix it just keeps saying click repair and then it fails any help?
<r000t_laptop> then set a very small password
<r000t_laptop> then log into it when you logon
<r000t_laptop> you only have to enter the password to log on. I'm not sure about keyrings though
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, look at line 22 of pdn.cc, paste it here
<r000t_laptop> Though it MIGHT be possible to set an empty password
<MrFricks> r000t_laptop: ok i'll try
<MrFricks> r000t_laptop: `i tried to set an empty one
<thorbj0rn> MrDudle: try mkanyicy's method first, it might get you better results than simply logging in as root.
<slash0mega> botcity: strange, it wont detect my blue-tooth dongle...
<StepNjump> mkanyicy where is the pdn.cc file located?
<MikeMike1> does anyone know how to put videos on your ipod using linux?
<StepNjump> Sorry for being so green
<thorbj0rn> MrFricks: ^^ was accidentally tagged to MrDudle
<guest__> My Ubuntu Software Centre is having dependency issues that i have no idea how to fix it just keeps saying click repair and then it fails any help?
<Jordan_U> guest__: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install?
<guest__> yeah jordan_U one sec
<StepNjump> mkanyicy even whereis pdn.cc doesn't work
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, what are you trying to do?
<[wito]> so I'm looking at this program called wipe
<botcity> slash0mega: bluetooth dongle what make?
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, try this first 'qmake'
<[wito]> if you're bored, have a look at it's man page; it's a right laugh.
<guest__> ok i did it on paste bin now just copy and paste in here?
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, and then 'make' and then 'sudo make install'
<slash0mega> botcity: dont know, it was a 1.50$ one off ebay, but i did get it to work in windows
<[wito]> guest__: just the URL, mind you
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: '~$ sudo mount -bind /dev /mnt/dev' obtains: "mount: invalid option -- 'b'." What is the correct command?
<guest__> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/563216/
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: admin is all but don't see the password thing. do i need to add that?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: --bind (two '-'s).
<Guest8494> Will my dick grow noticeable if i install ubuntu?
<r000t_laptop> WTF?! Other Ubuntu machines are also having problems connecting to 192.168.1.1
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, yes of course
<StepNjump> mkanyicy I don't even have a directory under usr/bin
<StepNjump> I did the make
<Nach0z> r000t_laptop: My computer connects to 192.168.1.1 perfectly well
<StepNjump> That seems to have completed without error
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, did you do 'qmake' before 'make'
<r000t_laptop> Then I'm going to try bouncing the power on the router
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Two of '-' were accepted.
<[wito]> Guest8494: I'm guessing that for you, any growth would be quite noticeable, so yeah, probably.
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, ok then
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, everything ok?
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: then what?
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, save and close
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: /home/meadow/Downloads/kcheckers-0.8.1$ sudo make install kcheckers.pro
<StepNjump> g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I/usr/include/qt3 -o pdn.o pdn.cc
<StepNjump> pdn.cc:22: fatal error: QFile: No such file or directory
<StepNjump> compilation terminated.
<StepNjump> make: *** [pdn.o] Error 1
<FloodBot3> StepNjump: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: how do you save?
<mkanyicy> MrDudle, are you on 'vim' or 'nano'?
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, ^^^
<slash0mega> is there any way to change wubi duel boot settings, like the time limit and which boot is default
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: nano
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, this is a Qt project
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, you should not do that
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, ok, its Ctrl+O  and then ENTER and then Ctrl+X
<thorbj0rn> MrFricks: CTRL-X to close, will prompt to save
<guest__> any luck finding my problem?
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, you first run 'qmake'
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: sorry I thought I was just posting one line ooops.. The copy didn't work. http://paste.ubuntu.com/563218/
<codichulo> anyone know how to fix the "desktop effects could not be enabled" on 10.10 with builtin Intel graphics?
<MrFricks> mkanyicy: i'll go now and see if to works.... thankyou :)
<jcollierdavis> I'm trying to connect to several irc from my lan. Always get a"banned" message
<mkanyicy> MrFricks, no prob
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, your Makefile has can be only written by root, i assume,
<StepNjump> r000t_laptop: any success?
<StepNjump> I think I'm root
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, since you ran sudo make install, now stick to the sudo, so, try 'sudo qmake'
<guest__> can someone help me find my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563216/
<StepNjump> mkanyicy this sudo qmake didn't work either. let me try again
<hilarie> !curserhelp me
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, not you aren't root
<codichulo> anyone know how to fix the "desktop effects could not be enabled" on 10.10 with builtin Intel graphics?
<StepNjump> mkanyicy oops might have worked
<hilarie> Okay, Halp, my curser just turned into a straight line,
<deww> guest__: did you see this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/broken-apt-get-227042/
<thorbj0rn> codichulo: have you checked the " System > Administrator > Additional Drivers " to see if there are 3D drivers available for your chipset?\
<StepNjump> Mkanyicy it asked for my root password and then it went back to the prompt $
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, now proceed, 'sudo make' and then 'sudo make install'
<hilarie> Mouse preferences reveals nothing to me
<guest__> no i didn't but i'll check it out thank you
<StepNjump> Ok let me check my friend. tnx
<codichulo> thorbj0rn: nothing shows in the list
<thorbj0rn> codichulo: compiz ( desktop effects ) requires a hardware 3D acceleration.
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: here's now what it echos back after I do sudo make install: make: Nothing to be done for `kcheckers.pro'
<hilarie> lets see if reboot fixes it, brb
<codichulo> thorbj0rn: newb here. laymens terms
<leapy0yo> hi
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, paste here the exact command that you ran
<StepNjump> ok
<leapy0yo> xchat does not have ident built in like mirc does, have any of you configured ident for ubuntu?
<leapy0yo> is it automatic or can it be
<leapy0yo> and secured too
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I did 'sudo apt-get install grub-pc'. I am now in a light-blue ncurses window called 'Package configuration'. and the headline »Configure grub-pc«. It shows a 'Linux command line' which is empty. What should I put in this 'Linux command line'?
<botcity> slash0mega:  (Wubi) allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu from within Microsoft Windows . you will have to look into dual booting for any other configuration
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Leave it empty.
<lexvegas> Anyone have any ideas as to why plymouth would not show the boot splash on either of my dell computers? One is an Inspiron 1545 and the other is an Inspiron 530s Desktop. Two different years, one is 32 bit, the other is 64, but neither show the boot splash. Both are integrated intel graphics. The shutdown splash works fine on both. Any ideas?
<thorbj0rn> codichulo: your onboard graphics chip can't handle the 3D.
<malebogia> ActionParsnip:No it goes like this :http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=17ae60160895871ecec1401e922deb731e5ff18e although the driver vompiles normally. You can't see it in the report. What's more, after unning alsaconf I get: No supported PnP or PCI card found.   Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
<psusi> leapy0yo, no... ident is a pointless relic from the age of mainframes... I'm surprised there are still irc servers trying to use it
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563225/
<codichulo> thorbj0rn: so i'm SOL ?
<mkanyicy> codichulo, try compiz-check script, http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Guest13537> тут кто-то по-русски говорит?
<thorbj0rn> codichulo: with your current hardware, yes. that doesn't stop you from adding a proper graphics card.
<slash0mega> botcity: i am talking about the duel boot thing that came with wubi, so i dont know how to set up any other duel boot software
<UberNewbie> Can anyone tell me how to make a dual boot configuration without trashing my host OS?  I want to install ubuntu in another partition or a USB device
<Helbom> i just installed a fresh copy of 10.10 and check install updates while installing
<botcity> slash0mega: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<Helbom> is there any need for me to do anything in the terminal then?
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, just like i thought
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, don't put the .pro file with make
<Helbom> someone told me i should use update then upgrade
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: what does it mean?\
<psusi> UberNewbie, then chose the side by side option when installing
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, 'sudo make'
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, exactly like that
<StepNjump> sudo make and that's it? or it has to be followed by the file name?
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, and then 'sudo make install'
<StepNjump> without the extension?
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, exactly like that
<Jordan_U> UberNewbie: It's fairly straightforward if you just follow the directions during install.
<StepNjump> oh!
<StepNjump> really!
<StepNjump> let me see
<guest__> ok that link helped thanks alot guys
<BlueBomber7> !enter | StepNjump
<ubottu> StepNjump: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UberNewbie> psusi:  and Jordan_U:  I didn't see that option when I was installing it in a VB
<Jordan_U> UberNewbie: VB?
<psusi> UberNewbie, probably because you didn't have anything to install beside.
<botcity> slash0mega: also this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yahooru> hi all
<UberNewbie> Jordan_U:  VirtualBox
<Jordan_U> UberNewbie: If you don't have an already installed OS then you won't see any option to install beside your already installed OS :)
<codichulo> cool. thanx thorbj0rn & mkanyicy
<StepNjump> guys I don't use the enter as a punctuation. Sorry if all my ideas don't come to me right away. I will try to be less naughty in the future
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563227/
<slash0mega> botcity: about the duel boot. so if i want to change the setting, i have to change the windows boot loader right?
<H3r0> can someone help me?I don't know why the ppa of wine isn't update to the newest version
<Lcawte> I'm running ntp.d to manage my time... but it keeps falling 10 minutes out of sync.. (I've ntpdated to check it a few times).... my config... http://pastebin.com/c7Bb6832 (etc/ntp.conf
<UberNewbie> I see.  So can I force the side by side install somehow if I boot into Ubuntu from a DVD
<Jordan_U> UberNewbie: What do you mean by "force"?
<hobbes> hi
<UberNewbie> Jordan_U:  are there any special instructions that I don't know about that would allow me to do what I want?
<[wito]> So I have full-disk encryption set up on my rig; no biggie, installer does it for me.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: The ncurses window »Configure grub-pc« asks me now: "Select which devices you'd like grub-install to be automatically run for." I do not understand the English verb "to run for". It offers to select as »GRUB install devices« i.) /dev/sda and/or /dev/sda6 (my Linux root partition). Which one(s) should I select?
<H3r0> can someone help me?I don't know why the ppa of wine isn't update to the newest version
<root__> wsup?
<Lcawte> Any ideas?
<[wito]> question is: I have a couple of companion USB sticks for this box; how would I go about setting them up with a similar scheme?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Only /dev/sda
<root__> how ican remove erorr 132 on backtrack4 r2
<botcity> slash0mega:  i have never used wubi but that appears to be the case from the text in the doc i sent you ..
<[wito]> As in, they are encrypted, but as I go to mount; they are automatically decrypted on the fly as extensions of the full disk encryption thing I've got going.
<slash0mega> botcity: i see. anyhow, i am off to trouble shoot. thank you so much for the links and help
<DasEi> H3r0: wine 1.2.2 I've got here
<root__> about backtrack 4
<hobbes> Is there a way with unetbootin or other methods of making bootable flash drives, where I can download the ISO directly to the flash drive?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: The english phrase effectively means that the grub-pc packaging will do: for device in $selected_install_devices; do grub-install $device; done
<botcity> :-)
<frotzed> hello all
#ubuntu 2011-02-06
<hobbes> Hi frotz
<H3r0> DasEi - read that I am writing .I am using PPA ! Therefore, I use development version
<H3r0> can someone help me?I don't know why the ppa of wine isn't update to the newest version of development
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: did you get my latest paste?
<mkanyicy> yes
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<thorbj0rn> H3r0: ask in #winehq
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, there is something wrong with your source, or your system
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, have you developed this qt software yourself or downloaded it?
<H3r0> thorbj0rn - I asked and they tell me to ask here
<DasEi> H3r0: I read that, ppa here, to , dev is version 1.3 dev, but haven't crosschecked with wine's homepage
<Lcawte> I'm running ntp.d to manage my time... but it keeps falling 10 minutes out of sync.. (I've ntpdated to check it a few times).... my config... http://pastebin.com/c7Bb6832 (etc/ntp.conf) Any ideas how I can get it to stay in sync by like 30 seconds
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: I downloaded it
<StepNjump> It's a checkers game for my daughter
<dimmortal> Ultimate Edition??
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, have you installed all the qt sofware?
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: Maverick 10.10 for netbook
<amaurymedeiros> What is the current ubuntu's stable version?
<StepNjump> mkanyicy what is the qt software? lol sorry I'm new to linux  (grin)
<hobbes> How do I disable all those joining and leaving messages?
<Jordan_U> dimmortal: It's a derivitive distribution that is anything but "ultimate".
<dimmortal> lol
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: I downloaded the software in a tar.gz package which I extracted to a folder
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, but you need all libraries and compilers to be in place
<lexvegas> amaurymedeiros: 10.10 or 10.10 for LTS
<botcity> hobbes: unetbootin is the root app for putting iso's on usb
<sontek> Anyone know what the best app for streaming movies/music to the 360 is?  I've found ushare and fuppes but both seem to have been discontinued
<lexvegas> amaurymedeiros: 10.04 for LTS Sorry
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, if your system is not properly configured then you are bound to get errors
<Umeaboy> Can I search for users with a command somehow to see if he/she is online?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: The ncurses window »Configure grub-pc« states now (in my translation from German): "You have decided to not install GRUB on any device. If you proceed the boot loader might not be configured properly. ... Continue without installing Grub? Yes/No" and defaults to "No". I am perplexed. Should I continue by pressing "No"?
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: the instructions were http://paste.ubuntu.com/563230/
<Umeaboy> It takes a lot of time to look thru the whole list.
<hobbes> Botcity: So you don't know of a way to put the ISO directly on the USB drive and have it bootable? I lack HDD space
<StepNjump> mkanyicy! ahhhh ok... Well I thought all those libraries were included in the edition of Linux I downloaded
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, I understand that
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: debconf dialogs are a bit odd. You need to press space bar to select an install device, then hit enter to continue. Select "No" now and you will be brought back to the list.
<Lcawte> I'm running ntp.d to manage my time... but it keeps falling 10 minutes out of sync.. (I've ntpdated to check it a few times).... my config... http://pastebin.com/c7Bb6832 (etc/ntp.conf) Any ideas how I can get it to stay in sync by like 30 seconds
<botcity> !usb hobbes
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, why do you want to install from source?
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: so I need to download the compiler? Like I said, in /usr/bin there is no : gcc subdirectory found
<botcity> !usb | hobbes
<ubottu> hobbes: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mkanyicy> mkanyicy, if you claim you are still new to linux?
<adam_> need a tad of help. x crashed, and i dont know the command to manually edit xorg. im on ubuntu 9.10
<mkanyicy> StepNjump,  if you claim you are still new to linux?
<tgywa> can I run both php5.2 and php5.3 on Ubuntu 10.04
<tgywa> ?
<stevomanu> im trying to mount n90 on ubuntu10.10 but cant find it any idea how please
<stevomanu> ment n900
<adam_> command line edit xorg?
<adam_> please assist me
<botcity> hobbes: you can do it from a live cd!
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: Because 1-I'd like to know how it's done to broaden my knowledge and 2- I looked in the repository and couldn't find any checkers game that my daughter could play off-line
<hobbes> Botcity: I can't make a live CD, this PC lacks a burner
<chris_osx> StepNjump: gnuchess
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential qt3-dev-tools qt4-dev-tools' on terminal
<stevomanu> im trying to make flashable image but can only do it on linux system
<chris_osx> StepNjump: ah checkers sorry
<species> hi
<hobbes> Anyone, how do I disable all these joining and leaving messages in chat? They flood my screen making it hard to keep track of messages
<StepNjump> chris_osx: Thanks for the chess game. I'm looking for checkers.. yes! I will download the gnuchess though. Thanks
<species> can somebody please tell me what the <redacted> all this is, http://pastebin.com/XmJKeAET
<chris_osx> StepNjump: kcheckers
<lexvegas> hobbes: Do you use xchat?
<StepNjump> Ok mkanyicy. Thanks I will try that
<rww> hobbes: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<adam_> help
<StepNjump> Thanks Chris_osx
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: what client?
<chris_osx> StepNjump: no problem
<hobbes> I am using the browser webchat
<david_brent> hi can anyobody tell me, how can i record master audio output ? or just audio output from the browser?
<rww> hobbes: oh. never mind that link then. Click the blue box in the top left, then options, then "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS", then Save
<crackheadjunky> need help with xorg
<botcity> hobbes: you need to download the iso first to do a check sum of the image  (make sure the image is ok!)
<lexvegas> hobbes: oh, sorty, i dont know then.  BUT to attempt to answer your question, you can download the .ISO to the jump drive and then run unetbootin assuming you have a big enough jump drive
<crackheadjunky> x crashed,how do i edit the conf file?
<hobbes> Ah, thats better
<codichulo> mkanyicy: compiz-check gave me a message "no rendering method in use" ??? any idea?
<mkanyicy> codichulo, pastebin everything not just that '
<crackheadjunky> can someone tell me how to edit my xorg.conf file in command line?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: "Creating config file /etc/default/grub with new version. Installation finished. No error reported. Generating grub.cfg. Found linuy image, initrd image, linux image, initrd image, memtest86+ image, Windows XP Media Center Edition on dev/sda1. done"
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: how do you know that you need to edit that file if X was working fine prior?
<frotzed> crackheadjunky: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobbes> So can unibootin make a ISO thats already on the flash drive, bootable?
<codichulo> Gathering information about your system...
<crackheadjunky> thank you
<codichulo>  Distribution:          Ubuntu 10.10
<codichulo>  Desktop environment:   GNOME
<codichulo>  Graphics chip:         Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<codichulo>  Driver in use:         intel
<FloodBot3> codichulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackheadjunky> yes xcrashed
<crackheadjunky> and i have to recover it and reconfigure it
<crackheadjunky> cannot open display
<crackheadjunky> is the error i am getting
<UberNewbie> rww:  do you know how to do the same thing in xchat?
<StepNjump> Chris_osx thank you very much. I installed both the chess and the checkers! my daughter will love it
<Gnea> right, gedit is an X editor
<rww> UberNewbie: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: you'll need to use a terminal-based editor
<chris_osx> StepNjump: great
<hobbes> Lexvegas: Can unetbootin transfer a ISO on a flash drive, into a bootable one?
<UberNewbie> thanks
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, im rebooting the system and it may let me fix it
<hobbes> Lexvegas: It doesn't have to output  a second copy or something?
<ldz420> ﻿crackheadjunky: use nano or emacs
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: okay
<codichulo> mkanyicy : http://paste.ubuntu.com/563232/
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: OK. Reboot and everything should work.
<lexvegas> hobbes: as far as i know it can, but the original file will still be there. the jump drive will just have to be big enough. I can test if you need me to
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, it comes up to reconfigure the display, but nothing i choose works
<UberNewbie> nice rww, thanks alot!
<UberNewbie> now I can actually watch the conversations
<hobbes> Does unetbootin need enough space on the OS drive to process the transfer?
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: hm, is the reconfigure dialog in X or terminal?
<frotzed> crackheadjunky: http://tinyurl.com/68n6v6o
<crackheadjunky> termina
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, terminal
<lexvegas> hobbes: are you on windows?
<hobbes> WinXP
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, x is crashing on boot
<frotzed> crackheadjunky: you use nano instead of gedit
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i used nano but also used gedit
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: right, but you can't use gedit in the console
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i used sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, and i get a file, but nothing in it
<hobbes> The situation is, I have a very very old crappy borrowed PC, and a new PC with almost all the parts I need. I need a OS for my new PC.
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: okay, then it doesn't exist, you'll need to generate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759309
<stevomanu> anybody use n900 ??
<java> hello, anyone know java?
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, thats weird, it was just up and running
<hobbes> This ancient PC lacks a burning drive, and has very crowded tiny hard drives
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: XUbuntu or Lubuntu are great on low end systems (as well as new ones if you like light and snappy)
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i made no changes but adding drivers, in the update and now its crashing
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: what drivers did you add?
<lexvegas> hobbes: what I would do would be to download the ISO using your browser, and save it on the jump drive. Then from unetbootin, use the install ISO option and select the ISO you just downloaded. that should circumvent a full hard drive
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, the ones on the update list
<crackheadjunky> fresh 9.10 install
<hobbes> Well, the linux is for the new PC, not the old one, I just need to get it to the new one
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: yes, but which drivers?
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, how do i tell?
<mkanyicy> codichulo, seems like you hardware isnt supported
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: good question. :) did you install them implicitly or were they part of an automatic update?
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, part of auto update
<hobbes> So unetbootin doesn't turn the flash drive into a phantom DVD image where the rest of the space disappears then, right?
<binary001> Hi all, im trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on my pc and install seems to have completed successfully but when I reboot I just see a blinking cursor. I never even get to the splash screen. Can anyone help me please?
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: ah, alright. try this then before trying to edit the xorg.conf:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   see if you have any error messages or other installations
<crackheadjunky> binary001, did you run the checksum on the image?
<binary001> Yes, image is fine
<Gnea> binary001: are you able to interrupt boot and get to the grub menu?
<crackheadjunky> no errors
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, no errors, and all good
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: good, did it install anything?
<binary001> No
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, nope
<lexvegas> hobbes: correct. you can use it as a normal jump drive after installing onto it
<binary001> It doesn't seem to load at all
<Gnea> binary001: at the end of POST, hold down the left shift key, it should bring the menu up, then tell it to boot without 'quiet splash'
<binary001> I did a default install with no other os
<Gnea> binary001: is this your first time installing?
<binary001> I don't think it posts
<hobbes> Lexvegas: and the unitbootin process doesn't delete any data or require a empty USB flash, right?
<crackheadjunky> binary001, please check the md5 sum on the disk and let us know if they match
<binary001> Not my first time but im no expert obviously
<binary001> I did. They do.
<Gnea> binary001: POST == Power-On Self Test, it's when the computer turns on and makes sure everything is connected.
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, any ideas?
<Gnea> binary001: every computer POSTs before booting the OS
<binary001> Alright. I'll try that.
<lexvegas> hobbes: not that I know of
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: okay, give the method in that URL I pasted you earlier a whirl
<hobbes> POST beeps (if PC speakers are plugged in) are the primary way to diagnose major system problems
<lexvegas> hobbes: would you like me to run a test?
<hobbes> Lexvegas: Well if your not positive
<hobbes> Another issue though, doesn't the OS drive need X amount of temporary space to process the unetbootin conversion process?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: "I have got back my old GNOME desktop. --  Thank you very much for your enduring and patient help.
<ApacheOmega> hi everybody
<fox-mulder> hi
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<fox-mulder> is it secure?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you again.
<ApacheOmega> I was wondering if it's possible to install CS3 through Wine on my UBUNTU OS
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i did that command in that url, and i get nothing
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, it does nothing but doesnt give me an error either
<kheer> help
<kheer> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=r9hvwc
<kheer> what is this?
<kheer> help me please
<kheer> i'm not resolved
<kheer> @_@
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: if it doesn't give an error, then it probably worked - try to edit the xorg.conf file now
<kheer> the query
<Jordan_U> hobbes: GRUB2 can allow you to boot from an iso that's already on the flash drive.
<tzaeru> damn it's hard to find a good C++ IDE >_>
<fox-mulder> i got some xfiles i need too dump, any one?
<hobbes> kheer: Thats bad, one should always be resolved in their goals to reach them
<ApacheOmega> ONE MORE TIME: Is it possible to install CS3 In UBUNTU THROUGH WINE???
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, nothing in it
<Gnea> !ot | fox-mulder
<ubottu> fox-mulder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kheer> hobbes
<kheer> what?
<hobbes> Jordan: I don't understand what you mean
<fox-mulder> wha?
<psusi> tzaeru, emacs ;)
<hobbes> kheer: You said your not resolved
<[wito]> tzaeru: Try writing one (in C++, natch), and you'll soon see why.
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: this is what you ran?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hobbes> Jordan_U: I didn't fully understand what you mean
<tzaeru> psusi, I keep forgetting file names and commands and so forth :3
<Jordan_U> fox-mulder: This channel is for technical support for the Ubuntu Linux Distribution.
<crackheadjunky> Gnea,  yep
<[wito]> tzaeru: It must be said that I've had *some* success with Code::Blocks, mind you.
<kheer> help me
<tzaeru> [wito], uh-huh, I know plenty of good ones, just none gnome suitable.
<binary001> Gnea, I hold shift and nothing happens
<botcity> !ask | kheer
<ubottu> kheer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tzaeru> [wito], I spent some time trying to figure out how to keep all crap Code::Blocks created files out and how to set my own custom makefiles and so forth.
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i just ran it again, and now i get package xserver.xorg is not installed and no info is available
<tzaeru> didn't success..
<Jordan_U> hobbes: GRUB2 is a bootloader. You can install GRUB2 to a flash drive and manually configure it to boot from an Ubuntu iso file on that same flash drive (without needing to extract or do anything else to the iso).
<lexvegas> hobbes: i ran unetbooting with ISO on drive, and it uses a total of 1.5 GB and my system drive did not appear to increace in usage at all, but i am on linux. it should work fine for you
<Gnea> binary001: try ESC
<binary001> Ok
<lexvegas> hobbes: on the jump drive*
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: sorry for the delay. I'm now installing the qt3 & 4 sorry.. My daughter freaked when she saw the checkers
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: right, it's xserver-xorg, not xserver.xorg
<tzaeru> [wito], so I settled with geany and use the terminal pluging extensively, but then, it's project management is from hell.
<fox-mulder> anyone on yakuake?
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: this is weird...
<Jordan_U> hobbes: It is much more work than tools like unetbootin, but it doesn't require copying / modification of the contents of the iso itself.
<mkanyicy> fox-mulder, me
<Gnea> !ubuntu | fox-mulder
<ubottu> fox-mulder: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<hobbes> Jordan_U: How is it more work? Any other catches?
<fox-mulder> do you u use irssi on it?
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i get nothin
<binary001> No luck
<Gnea> binary001: might have to press it repeatedly
<binary001> I did
<mkanyicy> fox-mulder, what is irssi?
<crackheadjunky> reinstall x?
<LinuxNoob> whats goin on guys :D
<Gnea> binary001: like, start pressing it as soon as the computer turns on
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, reinstall x?
<binary001> I did
<fox-mulder> i think its a irc client if im not wrong
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: don't think that's gonna solve it - are you intending on upgrading to 10.04?
<LinuxNoob> binary whats the problem?
<crackheadjunky> i can
<hobbes> lexvegas: Yes but how much ram do you have? I have about 500mb, the chance of page files being used increases with less ram
<crackheadjunky> but i have to enable that repo
<Gnea> LinuxNoob: he can't get into grub on a fresh 10.10 install
<Jordan_U> hobbes: It's more work because it's not a nice GUI designed specifically for the purpose. You need to use terminal commands and text configuration files to set it up.
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i have to enable that repo
<mkanyicy> fox-mulder, no i never used that
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: yeah, you can do that from the terminal
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i dont know how to do that in term
<LinuxNoob> binary001: ur graphics card?
<tsou> tryin gto get a mic to work with a laptop, I've edited /etc/modeprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.  I am supposed to restart the computer for the changes to take place, but I'm using a live CD.  What's the command to re-probe / reload the conf?
<Gnea> !upgrade | crackheadjunky
<ubottu> crackheadjunky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<binary001> Nvidia gtx 260
<fox-mulder> try it on yakuake :P mind blowing, just like xfiles
<lexvegas> hobbes: good point, i have 3gb so more than enough. are you in a situation where just giving it a shot is out of the question?
<hobbes> Jordan_U: Hmm, I have never ever used linux before though, that sounds a bit scary.
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: there are indstructions at that first url to do it in ubuntu server - just follow the same directions and you'll be home-free
<LinuxNoob> binary i know whatsw wrong
<LinuxNoob> im asuming u guys already tried the nomodeset?
<Jordan_U> hobbes: Indeed, it's probably not something you want to do as a beginner.
<fox-mulder> linuxnoob no> what is that?
<hobbes> lexvegas: I suppose I could just try it, I just want to find out as much as I can first.
<StepNjump> chris_osx we just had a try at the checkers. My daughter loves it. Thank you very much again. I will install also the edubuntu on a separate partition for her
<Gnea> LinuxNoob: not yet, he still hasn't gotten to grub. I suggested pressing shift and esc, but it's not working.
<binary001> Huh?
<Gnea> !guidelines > fox-mulder
<ubottu> fox-mulder, please see my private message
<LinuxNoob> binary whats the name of the file ur trying to install ubuntu as?
<LinuxNoob> is it desktop or alternate?
<fox-mulder> how can i see it?
<chris_osx> StepNjump: that's good to hear :-) I wish your daughter a lot of fun.
<lexvegas> hobbes: I cant see it hurting.
<binary001> Just FYI, I did a default install and selected use entire disk
<LinuxNoob> is it the only thing on the hdd?
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<binary001> Desktop
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<Jordan_U> binary001: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<binary001> Yes
<Gnea> fox-mulder: it would be to your advantage to stop playing dumb at this time.
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<FloodBot3> kheer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binary001> I think it might have something to do with that
<hobbes> lexvegas: you mean using the option that requires more work, you mean?
<Jordan_U> binary001: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<Gnea> !repeat | kheer
<ubottu> kheer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<binary001> I did
<LinuxNoob> binary, how many os's do you have on the comp ur trying to put linux on?
<binary001> I made sure the ubuntu install is first
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, upgrading to 10.04 lts
<fox-mulder> how come
<binary001> Just ubuntu
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<Gnea> crackheadjunky: awesome.
<kheer> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=r9hvwc
<kheer> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=r9hvwc
<kheer> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=r9hvwc
<kheer> in time because some results have to separate the ". " and the other ":"?
<FloodBot3> kheer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> binary001: The Ubuntu installer may have installed GRUB to a different drive than it did the rest of Ubuntu.
<lexvegas> hobbes: i think the GRUB option wont work for you, seeing as you have no linux OS installed, so no GRUB bootloader. i think you should just give unetbootin a shot. just make sure you are using a flash drive over 1.5 GB
<kheer> Ciao a TuTtI su #ubuntu da kheer
<kheer> help me
<binary001> Jordan_U: How can i check?
<fox-mulder> i asked you a legit question, and you responded me porely
<rww> kheer: #ubuntu-it for Italian.
<Gnea> !it | kheer
<ubottu> kheer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fox-mulder> how can i check my private msg?
<Gnea> fox-mulder: by using irssi
<Jordan_U> binary001: Run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt
<fox-mulder> any command to it?
<binary001> Ok
<fox-mulder> i am using the irssi in the terminal
<gpc> fox-mulder: depends on your client
<Gnea> fox-mulder: can you switch between channels?
<fox-mulder> yakuake
<fox-mulder> if i may
<Gnea> fox-mulder: what is yakuake?
<gpc> fox-mulder: /win # (replace # with the last number you see at the bottom of your channel list)
<gidas> kaip yra?
<fox-mulder> yeah ctrl-x switched the channels, yakuake is a drop down terminal for linux, its tasteful
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: If you are still here, it gives me the same error message whenever I do make or make install
<Gnea> fox-mulder: okay, do you know how to switch between tty1, tty2, tty3, etc in console?
<rcmaehl> Help!
<rcmaehl> dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):
<rcmaehl>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rcmaehl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rcmaehl>  man-db
<FloodBot3> rcmaehl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcmaehl> em: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gnea> !pastebin | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fox-mulder> alt-f2 maybe
<Gnea> fox-mulder: yes, use the same thing, but with 2 instead of f2
<rcmaehl> >< It should of auto stripped the formatting
<Gnea> rcmaehl: doesn't matter, please use the pastebin site
<sopra> italiani dove siete
<mkanyicy> StepNjump, give me the link where you downloaded this file
<Gnea> !it | sopra
<ubottu> sopra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gpc> !it
<fox-mulder> nothing happens, im on a hp mini and when i hit alt-f2 f3 i only change the screen light x)
<rcmaehl> http://pastebin.com/8h2QN45P
<rcmaehl> There
<Gnea> fox-mulder: no, alt-1, alt-2, alt-3, etc
<Gnea> fox-mulder:  NOT alt-f1, alt-f2, alt-f3...
<fox-mulder> nothing
<fox-mulder> :)
<fox-mulder> no on used irssi before?
<Gnea> how about alt-<left arrow> and alt-<right arrow> ?
<hobbes> Ok which linux should I pick, from a unbiased point of view, is ubuntu really the best? And why? How about regarding compatability with a specific DVD burner, so that it can burn too, does it vary according to linux versions?
<rcmaehl> I can't install, remove, or update ANY packages
<Gnea> fox-mulder: I'm on irssi right now.
<rcmaehl> Same error message
<Toph> i'm running ubuntu 10.10. on a dual core. My System Monitor shows one CPU at 100% use all the time. Is this normal?
<fox-mulder> used the tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<rcmaehl> Toph: no
<Gnea> rcmaehl: why do you want to remove grub?
<fox-mulder> but not in a terminal?
<rcmaehl> Gnea: to install grub2
<Gnea> rcmaehl: no, sudo apt-get install grub2
<rcmaehl> Gnea: same error
<Gnea> rcmaehl: yeah, see, you can't not have a bootloader not exist at all
<Toph> rcmaehl,,, what could be the issue?  there seems to be mo process hogging the memory
<Gnea> rcmaehl: try this:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Toph> mo = no
<rcmaehl> Toph: sudo apt-get install htop
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: Well, now I have the checkers so my goal now is more to be able to compile anything I want in case I find ham radio stuff that is not contained in the synaptic manager or whatever other software. It just seems to be fun plus I have done a little bit of ANSI C years ago, so I might want to get back at it
<rcmaehl> then run from a tty as sudo
<Toph> rcmaehl,,, ok
<lexvegas> hobbes: I would pick Ubuntu because it is new user friendly, but still allows you to do whatever. It has good support. And has the automatic restricted drivers manager, which i miss in other distros.
<rcmaehl> Toph: and sort by cpu usage
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: http://wibix.de/infusions/pro_download_panel/download.php?did=15
<rcmaehl> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/aPMYma0R
<ApacheOmega> I just need an answer some bory - anybody - Is it possible to install CS3 in UBUNTU through WINE?
<hobbes> Lexvegas: what is a "automatic restricted drivers"? Why would I want my drivers restricted?(I figure that is not what it means exactly, just clarifying my not understanding)
<fox-mulder> how do you join a channel ?
<rcmaehl> hobbes: the drivers aren't restricted as in limited
<rcmaehl> they're restricted as in not normally in the repos or something
<hobbes> "repos"?
<rcmaehl> repositories
<nixjr> what does it mean if the symlink i made has a green background in the command line?
<hobbes> rcmaehl: Still not fully understanding
<lexvegas> hobbes: for example, my dell laptop had a broadcom wireless card. there are no open source drivers for it, and the propriatary drivers are difficult to install properly. the restricted drivers manager installs the driver for you, thus making life easier.
<LinuxNoob> apacheomega yes :D
<lexvegas> hobbes: another popular one is video drivers
<rcmaehl> hobbes: it's where ubuntu's packages or 'programs' come from
<ApacheOmega> LinuxNoob: How do I do this
<sopra> ciao a tutti
<LinuxNoob> apacheomega: u the iso?
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: all those apps do is install specified packages, if you know the packages (or can find out) you don't need those things
<sopra> italiani??
<hobbes> Ubuntu has drivers not available on other distros?
<Toph> rcmaehl,,, user root is using most of the memory,,, i'm not sure why
<rcmaehl> Toph: O_o
<rcmaehl> say what?
<brunner> If I switch computers, is there *anything* outside of my home directory that I should worry about saving?
<ActionParsnip> Toph: because root launches a lot of the apps that make the desktop appear and the background services
<Gnea> rcmaehl: okay, did you run:  sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<ActionParsnip> !it | sopra
<ubottu> sopra: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Toph> rcmaehl,,, the first entry on htop is root using memory,, like 100%
<ApacheOmega> LinuxNoob:  could I look it up in a tutorial some where Cause I'm  Nubie to UBUNTU
<rcmaehl> Gnea: yep I tried
<binary001> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/zH1Yf3xD
<Gnea> rcmaehl: can you pastebin that please?
<lexvegas> ActionParsnip: I didnt know that. I guess the only other place i have installed drivers manually (or attempted to) is debian and ARCH
<fox-mulder> who
<LinuxNoob> apache i sent u a message
<nixjr> what does it mean if the symlink i made has a green background in the command line?
<rcmaehl> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/4P5Lgsn2
<ActionParsnip> lexvegas: if you buy mega compatible hardware it will all work out of the box like all my systems do :)
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, so taking up 100% of a CPU is acceptable?
<nodestep_> nixjr: i think it means it symbolic
<Gnea> nixjr: it means it's a symlink
<ApacheOmega> LinuxNoob - Where did you send it too
<ActionParsnip> Toph: depends what's happening, if you are compiling a kernel then it will happen
<LinuxNoob> should be next to where it says ur in the #ubuntu channel
<Gnea> rcmaehl: no no no, do not append grub2
<LinuxNoob> should say my name next to that
<nixjr> nodestep_, Gnea, i have two different symlinks in this directory, one is just a normla blue, and one is blue with this bright green background
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, i'm just ircing at the moment and have firefox open and idle
<Gnea> rcmaehl: type ONLY what I say to type
<Jordan_U> binary001: Indeed. GRUB is installed to /dev/sdd, and the rest of Ubuntu is on /dev/sda.
<stevomanu> yo all newbi here need some help
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: I have symlinks to folders which show in cyan
<ApacheOmega> LinuxNoob: OK thanks
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: could be different ownership
<ActionParsnip> Toph: top will show whats chewing your cpu over
<stevomanu> when running this command tar xf 20110201-0838-rootfs.tar -C ./rootfs/
<hobbes> rcmaehl:  Ubuntu has drivers not available on other distros?
<binary001> So how can i fix that?
<lexvegas> ActionParsnip: if only I knew when i bought. Im still fairly young, so when i bought i didnt know much about linux at all, other than i could barely install it on my old VPR matrix
<nodestep_> nixjr: did you try `ls -l`
<exutux> nixjr: gree= executable
<exutux> green*
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: its a link to the same folder  ./downloads -> ./Downloads
<rcmaehl> Gnea: so only sudo apt-get -f install?
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, can you give me a hint at what info on top is useful?
<Gnea> rcmaehl: correct.
<ActionParsnip> Toph: the top 5 processes listed, read the cpu colomn
<rcmaehl> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/WvVF7Kck
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, yes, the top one is the user root and takes 100%
<ActionParsnip> Toph: what is the process name though
<Gnea> rcmaehl: okay, can you pastebin the output of this command please:  ps axf
<ActionParsnip> Toph: the righmost colomn is the process
<Toph> ok
<stevomanu> im runing this command tar xf 20110201-0838-rootfs.tar -C ./rootfs/ an result is tar: rootfs: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<stevomanu> its defo in right place
<ActionParsnip> stevomanu: did you make ./rootfs
<binary001> Jordan_U: ?
<J_C> stevomanu: do you have a directory called rootfs?
<rcmaehl> Gnea: should I run that as sudo?
<ActionParsnip> stevomanu: if the folder you want to extract to doesn't exist you will get that error. It is not tar's job to make the folder
<Gnea> rcmaehl: nah
<rcmaehl> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/1U99F2uZ
<Jordan_U> binary001: The easiset way to fix it is to make /dev/sdd first in the boot order. Once you're booted into Ubuntu you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change where the grub-pc packaging installs grub.
<Gnea> stevomanu: also, 'x' extracts, 'c' creates
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, the top right column is 'Command'. Is that what is look for?  If it is, it is 'apt-get -qq -y -update'
<binary001> But how do I know which driver that is?
<binary001> Drive*
<stevomanu> ok cool , sure folder is there
<nixjr> nodestep_, here is what i see when i do a ls -l http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/4300/symlink.jpg
<Gnea> rcmaehl: alright, looks like you've got a runaway process, I recommend rebooting before continuing
<rcmaehl> Gnea: which one?
<ActionParsnip> Toph: then the updates are what is doing it
<aliendude5300> Hi, long time Ubuntu user here -- trying to help a friend dual-boot Ubuntu with Win XP... they left their computer with me. Ubuntu is installed, but every time I activate the proprietary Nvidia driver, the system boots up without the gdm login screen, and shows a console login screen. After logging in and typing startx it works, but that shouldn't be necessary. Any ideas?
<exutux> nixjr: i said you that green means executable is this a script?
<Gnea> rcmaehl: it can't be seen on the screen normally at this point
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, any idea what i could do to solve that?
<rcmaehl> Gnea: I'll sigterm it
<nixjr> exutux, no, sotht he symlinks in there are to folders
<Gnea> 2683 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true 2684 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt
<nixjr> both the*
<hobbes> Does Ububutu offer drivers not usable in other linux versions?
<Gnea> rcmaehl: you can try...
<BajK> stupid lg monitor :(
<aliendude5300> hobbes: all of the Ubuntu driver packages should work with other debian based distros
<BajK> i dont understand why they took the superior W2452 out of their products.. the 2453 is okay, but so buggy
<hobbes> Oh, then that restricted file thing, It just comes with more drivers then?
<binary001> Jordan_U: How can I find out which drive needs to be first?
<Gnea> BajK: because buggy == $$$
<rcmaehl> Gnea: terminated successfully
<mkanyicy> StepNjump: ok I see, that source code of yours depended on Qt4 libraries, and 'qt4-dev-tools' & 'build-essential' were what were needed
<Gnea> rcmaehl: alright, try the -f install again
<aliendude5300> hobbes: restricted-extras is just a set of other packages, I think it includes libdvdcss, LAME, and some gstreamer plugins
<BajK> Gnea: hm.. I bought the 2453 because I wanted to equal screens (i have two of them now) but I already knewthat secondary screen setup with this is a mess.. now I have one connected as primary to DVI and the other using a DVI-to-VGA adapter via VGA -.- but at least it works now
<rcmaehl> Gnea: Building database of manual pages ..
<BajK> the 2452 was 16:10 instead of stupid 16:9 and didnt have those bugs
<Jordan_U> binary001: Do you know which drive corrosponds to the device "/dev/sdd"?
<rww> ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't contain libdvdcss.
<binary001> No
<Gnea> rcmaehl: :D
<binary001> That's my question
<Gnea> BajK: interesting..
<aliendude5300> rww: really? It probably should...
<aliendude5300> thought it did...
<rww> aliendude5300: It can't for legal reasons.
<rww> !dvd
<stevomanu> now imgetting
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rcmaehl> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/0u8auHai
<stevomanu> tar: ./rootfs/: Is a directory
<rcmaehl> Gnea: what should the linux line be?
<BajK> Gnea: :D because it doesnt "wake up" when connected to secondary dvi.. it says in standby. and those guys at the local market said "just go to settings and do this and that" and I explicitly stated i dont have windows^^ vbut well :D
<Jordan_U> binary001: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/" Should list all of your drives by serial number, and which /dev/sdX they refer to.
<crackheadjunky> Gnea, i figured it out. i ran out of disk space, and it didnt save my updated drivers. i manually setup my hard drive allocation, and didnt give enough space for it all... thanks for your help!
<rcmaehl> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=/dev/sda1 ?
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: oh ok
<hobbes> aliendude5300: I simply don't understand. Not a good enough understanding of the lingue. Let me try this, is there any differences between the linux distros in how compatible they are with X hardware?
<Gnea> rcmaehl: I would just keep it as-is
<binary001> Thank you for your help
<Jordan_U> binary001: You're welcome.
<Gnea> BajK: then you have to figure out the equivelant for ubuntu :)
<StepNjump> mkanyicy how could i download all the c++ libraries needed for most source files written in C++ to be compiled?
<BajK> Gnea: :P hm maybe I'll just give it back and say it doesnt work
<aliendude5300> hobbes: Yes, certain distros only use free firmwares, and they remove binary-blobs that are needed to use certain hardware from the linux kernel. An example would be Trisquel.
<rcmaehl> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/6nDepFjH
<StepNjump> Sorry I will be away from the computer a little bit. I am requested here
<StepNjump> Brb
<Gnea> BajK: haha I suppose
<aliendude5300> hobbes: http://trisquel.info/
<BajK> the weird thing is, I can make it "wake up" when I swap cables but then the other one instantly goes to standby. today when I replaced 2452 to 2453 today, I did it while the system was rtunning and then it worked, now I came back and started my pc and well
<BajK> and I couldnt even get to the settings beacuse all the windows were opened on the other offline screen and I couldnt move them over. Neither using those snapping feature nor Alt+drag blindly
<Gnea> rcmaehl: you're set, grub2 is installed.
<hobbes> aliendude5300: So most of the main stream linux distros all use "binary-blobs" and are equally hard ware compatible?
<rcmaehl> Gnea: what about the warnings and that stuff about missing something on line soemthing
<LinuxNoob> no matter what i change my damn screen dims after 5 seconds of inactivity >.>
<mkanyicy> StepNjump: I think build-essential have all those
<Umeaboy> Where's that dict-guy I talked with before?
<Umeaboy> The userlist is so long.
<Gnea> rcmaehl: ah, you should make sure it's installed to the mbr and not to a partition. so it should be /dev/sda or (hd0) instead of /dev/sda1 or (hd0,0)
<mkanyicy> StepNjump: remember that Qt is not standard c++ but based on c++ (or is c++ extension)
<aliendude5300> hobbes: Debian is trying to reduce dependencies on binary blobs, by replacing them with free equivalents, but hardware support of most distros is, in general, very close.
<rcmaehl> Gnea: how do I install it now?
<binary001> Jordan_U: I tried booting with all drives as first and nothing works. On the other drive I get an error that says 'no bootable device...'. But not all my drives show up on the boot list
<Gnea> !grub2 | rcmaehl Instructions to do it correctly are here:
<ubottu> rcmaehl Instructions to do it correctly are here:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rcmaehl> Gnea: sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<Superbest> asas
<Jordan_U> binary001: Then it's likely that your BIOS simply can't read sdd for some reason. Boot a LiveCD and follow this guide to install grub to sda: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Gnea> rcmaehl: pretty much
<rcmaehl> okay gonna restart
<hobbes> aliendude5300: with debian, are these free equivalents sometimes less reliable? and what your talking about normally costs money somehow?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> is there a command line utility to convert mwv files to mp4?
<BajK> so, brb, setting up the "spare" monitor and an old pc with mythbuntu for multimedia center pc in my living room :) yay^^
<Jordan_U> binary001: ***Do not forget***, once you're booted into Ubuntu you'll need to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and change which drive grub will be installed to on upgrades.
<BajK> btw: anybody of the plasma/kwin developers need a second monitor for testing multiscreen/multihead setups? :P
<binary001> Thanks
<Jordan_U> binary001: You're welcome.
<aliendude5300> hobbes: the free equivalents may or may not be as reliable, but they should work decently if they're being included in a distribution. "binary blobs" don't cost money, they just don't have source code available.
<exutux> nixjr: dircolors --print-database show you how "ls" set color for file extension http://linux.die.net/man/5/dir_colors
<hobbes> aliendude5300: Is there variation in the distros of emulation ability?
<hobbes> For win programs and such, especially games
<exutux> nixjr: by default ls --color is set on your ~/.bashrc
<DasEi> hobbes: more a question of used wineversion
<aliendude5300> hobbes: emulation ability? First of all, Wine (the library used for running windows programs) isn't an emulator, it's a compatibility layer. The only difference in ability of running programs would be caused by drivers, especially graphics drivers. As for NES, SNES, etc. Those should run relatively evenly, although emulation of newer systems will require relatively modern graphics drivers.
<Guest93593> .
<hobbes> You can't run a windows environment in a virtual machine under linux?
<rcmaehl> MY tty text is too large
<aliendude5300> hobbes: Yes, you can. See virtualbox.
<aliendude5300> hobbes: I prefer Wine, when possible though, it's much more lightweight, and it loads faster.
<LoganHoup> Can you run Ubuntu inside Windows 7?
<aliendude5300> with wine, there's no need to emulate an entire windows environment to open a program or two
<hobbes> Ok on a separate topic, if I choose ubuntu, why is the 32bit listed as recommended over the 64bit?
<aliendude5300> LoganHoup: Within a virtual machine, yes.
<hobbes> And which one should I choose, the latest, or the earlier, theoretically more stable version?
<LoganHoup> So you can't use Wubi for that? I could've swore you used to be able to.
<LoganHoup> Guess I'm just crazy :P
<aliendude5300> hobbes: Certain software doesn't work as well in 64-bit yet. As a 64-bit user, the only software that this really applies to in my case is Java and Flash, and the 32-bit version is easier to get these working from an end-user's perspective.
<aliendude5300> LoganHoup: You can use Wubi, I thought you meant, literally, inside of Windows. Wubi should work fine.
<LoganHoup> lol. Yes, that's what I meant.
<hobbes> aliendude5300: But if I choose 32bit, only 3-4gb of my ram out of 8gb will be recognized right? And limitations to HDD size too, right?
<rcmaehl> hobbes: correct
<paq7512> how can i merge pdfs?
<aliendude5300> it's been 20 minutes... it looks like nobody's going to answer my question, so I'll reiterate. Basically, a friend of mine left his XP computer with me, asking to set up dual-booting for him. I have everything working, but when I install proprietary nvidia graphics, the system boots to a console-based login. startx works to get into GNOME, but I would like to have it boot to gdm.
<hobbes> What is the HDD size limitation with 32bit?
<rcmaehl> aliendude5300: add it to the startupapplications
<aliendude5300> hobbes: It's up to 3.5GB of RAM. HDD size limitations shouldn't apply to you. 32-bit can recognize my 1.5TB drive.
<hobbes> I got a 2TB drive on the new system
<zenbuntu> use pae
<aliendude5300> rcmaehl: just installing the nvidia driver shouldn't be removing the graphical login from the startup applications. I think there is a bigger issue here.
<gidas> pae sucks
<rcmaehl> aliendude5300: pastebin me your startup applications list
<zenbuntu> works 4 me
<aliendude5300> hobbes: I believe 2TB is the limit in HDD size on 32-bit, but I'm not sure.
<lexvegas> Anyone have any ideas as to why plymouth would not show the boot splash on either of my dell computers? One is an Inspiron 1545 and the other is an Inspiron 530s Desktop. Two different years, one is 32 bit, the other is 64, but neither show the boot splash. Both are integrated intel graphics. The shutdown splash works fine on both. Any ideas?
<rcmaehl> Do I need ubuntu-docs?
<aliendude5300> rcmaehl: hold on, I'm on my computer right now, not the affected machine, and I have the nvidia driver disabled atm, as it was causing problems, I'll get that to you ASAP.
<rcmaehl> ok
<aliendude5300> mamros
<aliendude5300> meant to pm that to someone, sorry
<hobbes> aliendude5300: So besides 32bit/64bit, Should I use 10.10, or 10.4?
<LinuxNoob> 10.10
<rcmaehl> hobbes: are you going to be using wifi?
<hobbes> Probably not, why?
<LinuxNoob> HDD size is nothing affected by processor bit size
<rcmaehl> then 10.10
<hobbes> Why wifi include cordless mice etc?
<LinuxNoob> 32bit can have 4gb max ram
<rcmaehl> hobbes: wifi as in wireless internet
<nejode> lexvegas, 1)  sudo echo FRAMEBUFFER=y > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<LinuxNoob> thats the only thing u have to have for a higher bit
<aliendude5300> hobbes: I'd use 10.10.
<nejode> 2) sudo update-initramfs -u
<LinuxNoob> hobbes: what was ur original location?
<lexvegas> nejode: will try. thanks
<LinuxNoob> question***
<hobbes> If I pick a version of linux, how easy is it to change to something else latter?
<zenbuntu> very
<LinuxNoob> oh ur just asking questions got ya
<LinuxNoob> its easy to change, once u get used to it.
<aliendude5300> switching from 32-bit to 64-bit wasn't too hard for me... I just backed up my /home directory, wiped 32-bit, installed 64-bit, and then copied my files back and reinstalled my programs
<LinuxNoob> im adapting quite nicely cause i formated my hdd and put fresh install of linux on here.
<zenbuntu> 10.04 is stable used it a year now
<hobbes> LinuxNoob: I've asked alot of questions, my original one was trying to set up ububtu on a USB flash drive on a system with severally limited HDD space
<LinuxNoob> oh
<LinuxNoob> have access to a windows comp?
<LinuxNoob> and how big is ur flash drive?
<hobbes> The one I am using right now, a ancient and severally limited XP machine
<LinuxNoob> i can help ya out with that then
<LinuxNoob> lets not flood, ill take ya to my office :D
<hobbes> linuxnoob: I think I got those early questions answered though
<aliendude5300> hobbes: how big is the usb flash drive you want linux on?
<brandon420> how you stop a torrent on rtorrent?
<hobbes> I got a 4gb, and a 8gb
<LinuxNoob> brandon hit the pause button
<LinuxNoob> or right click pause all downloads
<aliendude5300> 4GB is more than enough to run a linux distro from a flash drive.
<LinuxNoob> put it on ur 4gb one
<brandon420> linux_probe, its cli....
<LinuxNoob> look up universal usb tool
<LinuxNoob> u can make it boot of ur usb drive and it will see the hdd's
<aliendude5300> If you're creating a linux flash drive, it's really easy to do with the program usb-creator-gtk from within Linux
<lighta> 4gb is like putin it into a real hdd..
<hobbes> The issue was getting it on the USB flash drive though as a bootable
<aliendude5300> probably just as easy with unetbootin on windows
<LinuxNoob> universal usb tool
<lighta> hobbes, use usb creator
<LinuxNoob> or usb creator
<LinuxNoob> either will work
<lighta> I prefer usb creator personnaly
<LinuxNoob> i use them for my usb's
<lighta> found it faster
<hobbes> "it's really easy to do with the program usb-creator-gtk from within Linux" what is?
<LinuxNoob> i use universal usb tool, its really nifty
<aliendude5300> hobbes: making a bootable linux flash drive
<lighta> normally on ubuntu distro no ?
<LinuxNoob> i have my 1gb flashdrive that can get into any computer, diagnose it, and treat it :D
<lighta> when you go on preference system usb ?
<lexvegas> nejode: I love you. that works. although for your reference I had to do sudo su and then run the command for some reason. sudo wouldnt work
<gidas> debian 6.0 is out, woot woot
<aliendude5300> I've used usb-creator gtk many times, I like it
<StepNjump> mkanyicy: Thank you very much for your help. I will be doing some reading on QT. I have to log off for now but thanks a million for all you have taught me today. take care my friend.
<ActionParsnip> gidas: debian is offtopic here
<gidas> y?
<ActionParsnip> gidas: this is ubuntu support only
<gidas> oh, shit ...
<gidas> sorry guys
<hobbes> aliendude5300: I am to, but what are you talking about with the rest of that stuff with the usb creater, and that thing from within linux?
<lighta> what are you talking about hobbes  ?
<nejode> lexvegas, true, forgaot that!
<lighta> the thing coming with ubuntu is usb creator as I remenber
<LinuxNoob> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<hobbes> aliendude said "it's really easy to do with the program usb-creator-gtk from within Linux" what is?
<LinuxNoob> thats for you hobbes
<aliendude5300> hobbes: usb-creator-gtk is a program that makes it easy to make a bootable linux usb flash drive, you were talking about doing that...
<aliendude5300> hobbes: you just have to download the iso, choose which ISO it is, and select the flash drive as the destination.
<hobbes> wouldn't unetbootin be better?
<enyawix> i only want to setup a LAMP do I want ubuntu or ubuntu-server?
<enyawix> i am comming from debian and gentoo
<LinuxNoob> use the link i gave you, the program has ALOT of usefull files, and u can boot linux from it very eassiy   http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<lighta> had issus with unetbootin last time :(
<gpc> enyawix: server
<aliendude5300> hobbes: They're both about the same, unetbootin would be better if you're in windows right now, as it's easier to set up
<enyawix> gpc: will server force cloud computing. i am a old linux user and hove no idea how to manage a cloud
<hobbes> The issue I spoke of was lack of space to download ubuntu in the first place
<gpc> enyawix: no
<enyawix> gpc: thanks
<aliendude5300> hobbes: do you have 600MB left on your HDD?
<lighta> hobbes, you don't have 600mb disk free ?
<hobbes> But we figured it out, I can download ububtu onto the flash drive, then convert it to the flash drive, and it won't take any real page space with 3g memory, too bad I got more like 500
<nejode> hobbes, you can make a complete install to your flash too
<hobbes> lighta: not really
<aliendude5300> hobbes: If I recall correctly, you said you had a 2TB hdd, surely there's something you can delete...
<LinuxNoob> delete a program..
<lighta> hmm can you use a cdrom ? I think you can choose cd as source, or another usb
<aliendude5300> LinuxNoob: programs don't take up much space, deleting temp files should free up > 100MB
<LinuxNoob> or u can put 8 gigs of crap on ur flash drive, then install linux and nuke the other partitions
<nejode> hobbes, download the minimal install cd, and build your system on the flash from there... it's only 13MB
<hobbes> I explained this much earlier, I have a ancient PC that can't do crap, can't burn with it, can't open it up, I have a brand new PC I am putting together, it has the 2tb drive, its a internal one I can't use with this PC though
<hobbes> But the issue was resolved I think, so I am not sure why we are still talking about it
<LinuxNoob> oh
<LinuxNoob> :D
<aliendude5300> oh, ok
<hobbes> It was suggested I can download the ISO to the USB flash drive, then convert it to the same USB flash drive
<LinuxNoob> wont work i dont think
<StevenSX> Help!  I just entered: sudo chmod -R 700 /  I was just testing out permissions. Now when I do ls -l it states bash: /bin/ls: Permission denied. I get something similar for sudo.  Any way to fix?
<LinuxNoob> u have to format the drive before u can make it auto bootable
<lighta> but hobbes I don't get it. You only "need" space on your new pc for the iso, the time you put it on your usb right ? then your old pc can boot with this everytime if you want, just have to set it permanent
<LinuxNoob> i might be wrong
<LinuxNoob> yeah u can have it always boot from ur usb
<hobbes> Why not linuxnoob? Someone else said they tested it, apparently with unetbootin you don't need to format.  I just hope with my measily 500mb system ram, too much page space isn't necessary for the conversion
<hobbes> lighta: space is not the issue on the new PC, lack of a OS is
<rcmaehl> StevenR: I think that's the system protecting itself
<StevenSX> What can I do about it?
<lighta> I did it with unetbootin recently you need your usb to be on fat32 to boot in
<LinuxNoob> yeah
<rcmaehl> StevenR: Don't screw with / permissions
<lighta> hobbes, where are you now ? on old or recent ?
<StevenSX> Why not?
<hobbes> even if the usb drive is fat32, I can still format with the linux on the new system to NTSF (or what ever the name is), right?
<rcmaehl> StevenR: you can render your install unusable
<hobbes> lighta: I said the new system lacks a OS, what do you think?
<StevenSX> Is it possible to fix or not?
<StevenSX> Good thing it is a VM heh
<lexvegas> hobbes: Just noticed you are still here. anything you still need?
<LinuxNoob> so your just trying to put a copy of windows on it?
<hobbes> lighta: OS=Operating system
<LinuxNoob> i mean linux***
<LinuxNoob> sorry, im high :D
<ActionParsnip> StevenSX: you could boot to livecd and chmod there
<hobbes> lexvegas:even if the usb drive is fat32, I can still format with the linux on the new system to NTSF (or what ever the name is), right?
<lighta> here what I'll do if you really don't have any space anywhere, plug 2 usb, take an iso from net on usb1, use a usb creator program to set it permanent on usb2 and boot your pc permanntly with usb2 or if you have enought space (can be like 300mb mini) install it
<LinuxNoob> hobbes: so ur just trying to put a copy of ubunto on ur new comp that has no OS?
<StevenSX> ActionParsnip: Does that work with VirtualBox? heh
<hobbes> linuxnoob: among other things, yes
<lexvegas> hobbes: why do you need NTFS?
<LinuxNoob> without using up all ur hdd on the computer ur on
<ActionParsnip> StevenSX: yes, you booted to the CD to install the OS, so why no?
<StevenSX> I don't know, I guess it seems too convenient
<hobbes> lexvegas: better format from what I understand
<StevenSX> I am used to OS that are a pain in the ass
<ActionParsnip> StevenSX: the OS is very flexible so you can do stuff like this
<StevenSX> I guess Linux is too good to be true
<LinuxNoob> stevensx: what was ur problem?
<lighta> yes hobbes installation software let you format your target partition on system you want, ext4, ext3, ext2, ntfs? e I dont remenber, swap
<ActionParsnip> StevenSX: its just able to meld, if youhave physical access to a system you can dig yourself out of most holes with a livecd
<hobbes> What format type would you recommend?
<StevenSX> LinuxNoob: I typed Sudo chmod -R 700 / like an idiot.
<lighta> ext4
<far_> help with locale
<lighta> faster
<LinuxNoob> so what happened?
<lexvegas> hobbes: so you want the filesystem of your linux box to be NTFS? because ubuntu uses a different filesystem by default called EXT4 also the format of the jump drive does not matter for installing fat32 is good
<lighta> for OS
<hobbes> Will I have any trouble duelbooting with win7 if part of the HDD is partitioned this ext4?
<MrPink1> I know I am probably in the wrong channel, but don't know where else to go and have always been helped here... so here it goes:
<MrPink1> I have a "ECS A780GM-A" Motherboard. It says it is AM2+... but can I also put a "Phenom X4 955" on that mainboard ?
<LinuxNoob> if ur going to dual boot
<LinuxNoob> id say install windows 7 first, thenn install linux using wubi.
<lighta> well really depend on your use I'd say hobbes, I don't think i'm wrong saying you could install it on all, but ext4 isn't easy readable for windows, I think ext2 is the most supported from windows
<LinuxNoob> that would be the easiest thing you could do
<ActionParsnip> MrPink1: you need an AM2+ socket CPU. If the Phenom whatever is socket AM2+ then ye
<hobbes> lighta: but if its just on the linux partition, windows won'
<MrPink1> Its AM3
<ActionParsnip> MrPink1: you should ask in ##hardware
<hobbes> won't need to read it, right?
<lexvegas> hobbes: the installer will assign proper formats to the partitions if you use the guided partitioner. and in relation to win7, no. although it is generally better to install windows first so GRUB can be the bootloader. its no big deal though. there is just an added step after installing windows
<ActionParsnip> MrPink1: then no, its a different socket
<MrPink1> But I have read they are compatible somehow
<lighta> yes install windows before linux is recommmanded just because of grub, if you doit on other way, dosgrub do usually something bad with your linux grub and you can't boot on linux again :(
<far_> any one available
<ActionParsnip> MrPink1: i'd ask in ##hardware to clarify
<MrPink1> when I try to join #hardware it says I need an invitation for that server o.O
<LinuxNoob> i would install windows 7 first, it is great for making your system full of good drivers :D
<MrPink1> oh ##hardware
<MrPink1> let me try with two # :D
<ActionParsnip> MrPink1: if you register and identify, you can join it
<LinuxNoob> and then ubuntu 10.10 using www.wubi.com
<ActionParsnip> !ask | far_
<ubottu> far_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hobbes> linuxnoob: Said drivers are of no use to linux though, right?
<Rush> I need help installing the network driver for TRENDNET te100-PCIWIN, can anyone help?
<lexvegas> LinuxNoob: i would avoid WUBI. it uses virtual partitions and things can be slower
<lighta> hobbes, I don't get windows won't ? as I know I didn't found good programme who could read ext4 on windows, from linux to windows there no issues
<ActionParsnip> Rush: what sort of device is it?
<LinuxNoob> really?
<LinuxNoob> rush: im a specialist at solving this one :D
<MrPink1> Action ok I will try and see if I can get into Hardware, thx
<ActionParsnip> lighta: microsoft are ignorant and havent coded in anything access except FAT and NTFS based filesystems
<hobbes> lighta: I did not understand that.
<hobbes> windows won't need to be able to read the linux partition though right?
<moes> How can I delete a Linux file from my windows system
<lighta> xd ActionParsnip that what I say, but ext2 is supported right, from ext2read or something like that, ext3, and 4 are more difficult
<ActionParsnip> lighta: the definitions of the data structure is freely available too so they don't even need to exert too much effort
<ActionParsnip> moes: you can't
<ActionParsnip> lighta: with a 3rd party app you can read ext2 and ext3
<lexvegas> LinuxNoob: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_wubi_1010&num=1 thats about the performance of WUBI
<lighta> well hobbes  that depend on you for some time I had some work on ext3 adn was working on windows env and I was really pissed of to not be able to get it
<moes> ActionParsnip, can I keep it from trying to boot from grub
<lighta> so I had to use a VM yes !!
<ActionParsnip> moes: how do you mean?
<hobbes> Well, I could boot from a live disk or the USB flash drive to accomplish that
<lighta> ActionParsnip, do you have some for ext4, the one I had for ext3 wasn't working right
<hobbes> Is ext4 really much better for linux then ntsf?
<moes> ActionParsnip, When grub tried to boot windows it tried to boot this linux save file
<lighta> ext4 i'd say
<Rush>  have ubuntu 10.04 lite, so 2.6.x kernel... i have no network connection from a ethernet cord i know that works, so i assumed drivers didn't download [17:55] <Osiris_> it was an old network card so i bought this trendnet te100-pciwin thinking the latest drivers might be on the install cd [17:56] <Osiris_> 2.2 and 2.4 are but not 2.6 ++ i don't know how to install.... so yeah
<ActionParsnip> lighta: not as far as I know, i believe the guys at fs-driver.org are in progress but I don't use a dual boot
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | moes
<ubottu> moes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> moes: i know little of grub
<lexvegas> hobbes: yes and windows will have to have its own partition anyways, so it really dosent matter what you format your linux file system as
<ActionParsnip> Rush: ulite isn't supported here
<trentg> How do I tell what version of proprietary nvidia drivers are "current" in 10.10?
<moes> ActionParsnip, I have already reinstalled and updated grub
<skutr3> i was banned from #debian
<debianmike> is there a way to edit the "start" menu defaults (applications/places/system) in ubuntu/gnome?
<hobbes> For general storage, I should just use NTSF then though right?
<skutr3> right after the new release tto
<species> skutr3: what did you do
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current | trentg
<lighta> yeah lucky you my teacher still give me excel macro or other only miscrofot only based works to do so ... I hate this
<skutr3> too*
<ubottu> trentg: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<debianmike> i want to shorten the names, not add/remove items
<skutr3> species: idk i didnt do anything badd
<skutr3> bad*
<species> thats what they all say
<lexvegas> hobbes: just to clarify, do you have a working knowledge of disk partitions?
<species> when you are banned from a channel you are given a reason
<species> if not you should contact an op
<rww> skutr3: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not complaining about bans in other channels.
<ActionParsnip> skutr3: you can appeal it in #freenode
<skutr3> species: thats just it i was never given a reason
<species> then appeal it in #freenode
<hobbes> lexvegas: Depends on how you define "working knowledge" I know a number of things about them, probably not everything though
<hobbes> I don't really understand why that is pertinant to whether I should put the storage partition of the hard drive as NTSF in a duel boot though
<lighta> because windows can't read other format well
<lighta> that all
<lexvegas> hobbes: basically what you need to know is that each OS needs to have its own partition (windows actually uses two) and each partition has its own file system (FS) windows needs NTFS and linux can use almost anything, but EXT4 is ideal. if you wanted, you could have a common partition formatted as NTFS that could be accessed by both OSes, much like an external HDD
<Radicalsouthern> hey guys i tried to edit my xconfig file i then rebooted and its hung on the splash screen
<Radicalsouthern> how can i get a shell
<Radicalsouthern> ?
<lexvegas> hobbes: sorry, i misinterpreted your q. if you wanted to do a partition to be shared between the two OSes, then I would use NTFS
<lighta> Radicalsouthern, xterm ?
<hobbes> Lexvegas: thankyou
<Radicalsouthern> is thier a hotkey/
<Radicalsouthern> ?
<Radicalsouthern> lighta
<Radicalsouthern> there
<lexvegas> hobbes: sorry i mangled your question
<lighta> Radicalsouthern, alt+f2 xterm
<Radicalsouthern> ty
<hobbes> With 8gb ram, why should I let win7 have any page file space though?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: because win7 will chew your ram
<lexvegas> hobbes: if you want to hibernate, i believe you need enough pagefile space to encompass your ram, but you can probably safely cut down on the amount that you have if you disable hibernation, although thats a windows thing
<rww> Windows uses a separate file for hibernation, not the swapfile.
<spow_> hey guys, is there a way to limit the CD drive speed ? I'm watching a movie and it's really really noisy !
<lexvegas> oops, sorry. I guess thats why i help on #ubuntu not #windows haha
<WXZ> how do I move a user's home directory?
<hobbes> So is it very hard to switch from ubuntu 10.10 to 10.4 or visa versa? Or to convert to a different linux distro altogether?
<WXZ> not all of home, just the user's directory... to another partition
<bastidrazor> Renfield: in response to your question 5 hours ago. No, an update to the service will not rename it.
<debianmike> WXA:  edit /etc/password  for that user
<WXZ> hobbes: not in my experience, I did it
<jrib> WXZ: or just symlink
<jrib> WXZ: is there anything else in the other partition or will it solely be used for the user's home?
<hobbes> So ubuntu is the best distro for a linux newbie?
<lexvegas> spow_: i believe the program you want to look into is hdpram, although i have no experience with it personally
<WXZ> jrib: soley for user's home
<jrib> hobbes: it's a good distro (for beginners and experts), try it out
<juniour> spow_ you wanna to decrease the speed of ur cd-rom
<Radicalsouthern> is there anyway to kill the splash screen?
<WXZ> debianmike: there is no etc/password
<spow_> lexvegas : will look into it ty
<lighta> I can't define best
<jrib> WXZ: you could just mount the partition to /home/whatever then (and move the data over)
<spow_> juniour : yep
<Radicalsouthern> lighta
<lighta> ?
<Radicalsouthern> anyway to stop the splash screen
<hobbes> jrib: is it the best for linux newbies though?
<juniour> spow_ youcna use eject -x 4
<Radicalsouthern> the only way i did it was alt control delete then f2
<jrib> hobbes: "best" is subjective.  I think it's a great distro for beginners.  Give it a try and see if you like it
<WXZ> jrib: ok, I'll try that
<lighta> the splash screen ? you mean when login to ubuntu ?
<bastidrazor> Radicalsouthern: in /etc/default/grub you remove "splash" from #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Radicalsouthern> but it reboot
<Radicalsouthern> s
<juniour> spow_ or
<juniour> eject -x 16
<juniour> eject -x 32
<Radicalsouthern> yes lighta
<WXZ> jrib: it has to automatically mount when I turn the computer on though right
<hobbes> And its among the most secure?
<lexvegas> Radicalsouthern: startup-manager should do it. there should be a tick box to disable boot splash
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: its aimed at them, doesn't make it the best
<juniour> this all will decrease ur cd-rom speed
<hobbes> For making purchases etc?
<jrib> WXZ: yeah, just set it up in /etc/fstab
<jrib> !fstab > WXZ
<spow_> juniour : that made it, thank you so much !
<ubottu> WXZ, please see my private message
<lighta> check bastidrazor anwser Radicalsouthern
<Radicalsouthern> i jacked my xorg
<juniour> k
<bastidrazor> Radicalsouthern: you will also need to: sudo update-grub :afterwards
<WXZ> jrib: can't get private messages
<Radicalsouthern> it boots to splash screen and hangs
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: the design is quite secure if you use it properly, however other distros implement security differently, it's not the most or least secure
<jrib> !fstab | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> Radicalsouthern: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<researcher1> My Ubuntu stopped booting so I formated drive C installed XP.Now trying to install Ubuntu from Live CD but it takes infinite time to proceed
<juniour> spow_ use eject -X to see the current speed of ur cd-rom
<aeon-ltd> researcher1: md5 the iso
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hobbes> ActionParsnip: Compared to other newbie friendly distros higher in the security department?
<conee> hey, linux noob here.  i have a question regarding the ps3 eye.  the video works fine, mic works fine, BUT....in order for the mic to work (after resuming from suspend, cold boot, or reboot) i need to unplug it and replug it back in.  anyone have any idea what would do this?
<GM3D> yep, iso seems corrupt
<Athenon> soooo how does one go about pulling up a gui session on a linux server?  i mean, i could use vnc, but i was hoping for something a bit more.....native
<researcher1> aeon-ltd: what do i do
<GM3D> compare the md5 has researcher
<researcher1> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<researcher1> !md5
<spow_> juniour : yep, that's it, it works great ty :D
<researcher1> !md5
<Radicalsouthern> i don't think i have a start up manager lex
<lighta> Athenon, ? a gui on a server ?
<Athenon> yes
<Radicalsouthern> it only asks what bootloader
<researcher1> GM3D : what do I do
<Radicalsouthern> i don't see a manager
<lighta> hmmm let me think I remenber anwsering this, even I don't see why
<Stimo> anybody works with ubuntu on a mac here by any chance? pm me pls
<GM3D> ok researcher follow whats in this text
<GM3D> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GM3D> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Athenon> lighta:  for example, if i want a centralized server and dummy terminals
<GM3D> if the md5 is different from the actual file, its corrupt
<Athenon> keeps client costs down.
<ActionParsnip> !mac | Stimo
<ubottu> Stimo: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<blacklab> Hey whats up,  is this a good place to ask questions i take it?
<ActionParsnip> blacklab: regarding Ubuntu only, yes
<hobbes> What are some of the other linux distros targeted for newbies?
<edbian> hobbes, linux mint
<schnuffle> hobbes: mint, opensuse I would say
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: check www.dictrowatch.com
<edbian> hobbes, What's wrong with Ubuntu?
<hobbes> I didn't say there was, I am just trying to decide
<edbian> ActionParsnip,  I wouldn't advice people to go to DICtrowatch.com
<ActionParsnip> www.distrowatch.com  sorry
<edbian> ActionParsnip, haha
<ActionParsnip> edbian: typo
<hobbes> You guys figure ubunto is more or less secure then mint?
<schnuffle> hobbes: ubuntu for gnome is a good choice, for KDE suse is better
<edbian> hobbes, They're the same level of security: excellent
<schnuffle> hobbes: security is much more user dependend than distro dependend
 * edbian agrees with schnuffle 
<blacklab> ok this is weird,  I don't know what just happened but my main menu is not on the panel (where it should have an ubuntu logo and "applications" "system" etc
<hobbes> I don't know the difference between gnome and KDE though, can one convert one to the other?
<LinuxNoob> www.grc.com
<edbian> blacklab, so add it
<aerofly5> I need advice. I used to write Visual Basic running windows, but because I switched to linux, I can't do that any more. So, should I learn C++ or Python? Those were the two I was considering, but if you have better suggestions, please let me know. I am looking for something quick to learn and easy to use
<LinuxNoob> thats how u can see if your computer is secure, we use this site all the time :D
<schnuffle> hobbes: you can even run both
<lighta> Athenon, you said you didn't want xvnc ?
<edbian> hobbes, you run one or the other.  It's basically the entire GUI your'e using.  Just google image search to see the difference
<blacklab> learn Python... to the guy who asked
<aeon-ltd> aerofly5: that belongs in #programming
<edbian> schnuffle, You cannot run both at once can you?
<aerofly5> aeon-ltd: thanks, I'll check that out
<schnuffle> aerofly5: python with pyQt is the way to go
<hobbes> So its relatively easy to switch between them?
<Athenon> lighta:  yeah, i'm looking for something a little more native...the idea is i turn the computer on, then on the remote clients, they can just put in their username and password and they have a gui session
<edbian> hobbes, It's very easy to install both.  Then when you log in you can choose which one to boot
<lexvegas> blacklab: right click on the panel and click add to panel and then drag menu bar to where you want the launcher to be
<schnuffle> edbian: not at the same time but onthe same PC
<ActionParsnip> edbian: one will be the one running, you can use the libs from the other DEs if they are installed (allowing you to run KDE apps in Gnome etc)
<edbian> schnuffle, aaa, yes
<edbian> ActionParsnip, yes I knew that :)
<hobbes> So if its just a GUI, then how can one distro be better with one, and another distro being better with the other?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: if you look at what apps are in both desktops to see which suit you, then use which you prefer. Or just try both for a time and evaluate that way
<blacklab> Ok i have a question,  I want to create a custom ISO,  as I have done before,  but is there a way to have my customized menu items appear on root AND as regular user?
<juniour> is there any command to remove the installed software
<juniour> ?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: because the distro is a LOT more than just which DE is used
<hobbes> DE?
<schnuffle> hobbes: because the integration into the whole system is different. ubuntu has more focus on gnome, suse more on KDE
<ActionParsnip> juniour: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<edbian> hobbes, minor tweaks and changes.  It's a minimal difference really
<juniour>  thanks
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: DE == desktop environment (Gnome, KDE, LXDE, XFCE etc)
<blacklab> for example,  when i customize my menu as a regular user,  it will not look the same under root... and vice versa... is there a way to have static menus for all users?
<edbian> juniour, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<lighta> ah I see Athenon well idk, maybe check for X11 tuneling, that you'll preconfigure on your client machine ?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: Mandriva also uses KDE like KUbuntu but the underlying OS is different and configured different to KUbuntu, it also uses RPM instead of DEB (for example)
<Athenon> lighta:  any suggestions for windows x servers?
<schnuffle> Athenon: cygwinX
<Radicalsouthern> ok i got it into safe kernel mode finally
<Radicalsouthern> lol
<Radicalsouthern> i typed update grub
<Radicalsouthern> selected rather
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: you can use putty + xming too
<Radicalsouthern> does it default my xorg file?
<hobbes> I know the distros is alot more then which DE is used, in which case, why should distro matter at all for what amounts to a bit more then a gui
<ActionParsnip> Radicalsouthern: grub is nothing to do with xorg.conf
<schnuffle> Athenon: Xming is just the X server, CygwinX is a whole unix env
<blacklab> when i create a customized ISO of Ubuntu...  is it best to install all my files... create all my menus as root? or should i do them all under regular priviledges?
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  yeah ive used xming before and it was annoying.  although, i really don't know how to configure this stuff anymore.  i havent done it in ages
<edbian> hobbes, there is waaaaaay more going on than the gui :)  The package manager in any distro is a huge deal
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: because each distro has different aims
<Radicalsouthern> how can i default it?
<M-sprite> hi
<Radicalsouthern> im in a term as root
<ActionParsnip> Radicalsouthern: boot to root recovery mode and run:  Xorg -configure
<Radicalsouthern> thanks action
<ActionParsnip> Radicalsouthern: you can't run it with X running, hence root recovery
<schnuffle> M-sprite: hi
<DaViDieL> hello i need some help with isntaling some modem driver can any1 help me?
<Radicalsouthern> ok
<Radicalsouthern> thanks action
<schnuffle> !ask M-sprite
<blacklab> hmmmm a lil too congested here to expect a response i suppose,  that's what i get for coming in here on a saturday night at this time ;)
<schnuffle> !ask | M-sprite
<ubottu> M-sprite: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxNoob> what was the question?
<DaViDieL> who knows how instal zte mze30 modem on ubuntu 10.10? plz give some drivers
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: is it a usb modem or an internal PCI one?
<DaViDieL> zte mze30 is a usb mdoem
<LinuxNoob> doesnt matter
<LinuxNoob> i can help ya
<chachin> yo
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: ok then run:  lsusb   1 line will have an 8 character hex ID which will identify the device
<hobbes> Hmm, pictures don't help me much, I sure could use a good way to pick between options
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNoob: it does matter
<chachin> im new to ubuntu and want to know what are some cool things to do :)
<ActionParsnip> chachin: what interests you
<schnuffle> blacklab: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<hobbes> Do linux distros get along well on the same partition?
<ActionParsnip> devhell: you can use that ID to find guides
<edbian> chachin, learn to log in remotely
<edbian> hobbes, yes
<schnuffle> hobbes:  each distro should use its own partition
<chachin> ActionParsnip,  i wanted to run an eggbot on windows. but it keeps puking errors. so i installed ubuntu :)
<edbian> hobbes, some people have more than 3 different linuxes installed on one computer!
<schnuffle> hobbes: but you can build a multi distro live usb to test all of them without installing
<hobbes> Linux allows changing partitions on the fly?
<ActionParsnip> chachin: looks fancy, pretty
<edbian> hobbes, if you use a live CD yes
<ActionParsnip> devhell: boot to liveCD and you can run the command
<chachin> Ubuntu 10.10 looks awsome
<chachin> :o
<edbian> hobbes, you can't edit partitions that are mounted, but with a live CD none of them are mounted
<ActionParsnip> chachin: its fully themable so you can change it as you like
<blacklab> ty shnuffle,  i managed to get it back already ,  at least partially lol.   I'm afraid to set it back to default cuz i've customized so much of the menu.   that's why I was asking about the custom ISO creation and static menus for all users
<edbian> chachin, it's pretty nice :)
<DaViDieL> actionparsnip i dont have yet instaled ubuntu i cant understand what you meen with raning isusb - i dont know what is this , can i have simple link wich contains usb modem drivers? im in place where i cant get any help with some network so i cant isntal ubuntu till i not get driver to get connect network after i instal ubunt ( hope you understand my english )
<mrmcpowned> hey :D
<hobbes> So I should put different linux distros on their own partitions and try them till I find one I like?
<blacklab> i was just curious on how/if it can be done
<mrmcpowned> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the iptables via FTP?
<blacklab> Hobbes,  you should try VMware
<wurl> where are programs like "cd" stored on a linux system
<blacklab> you can load different Linux Distributions into VMware,  run them as live CDs and see what you think
<Pici> wurl: cd is a shell built-in.
<hobbes> VMare is free?
<edbian> hobbes, That's a ton of work.  I suggest you download and burn live CD's until you find one you like.  Honestly though you won't know what you like for a quite a while.
<mrmcpowned> hobbes: Nope
<aeon-ltd> mrmcpowned: no, buts its definitely possible via ssh
<blacklab> Vmware player is free yes,  there is a bit of a learning curve
<quazimodo> hay hay
<lighta> hobbes, I think he mean virtualisation
<edbian> wurl, /bin
<lighta> you can use virtual box
<edbian> hobbes, virtualbox is free
<mrmcpowned> aeon-ltd: more like impossible if you just changed teh port but forgot to add it in the iptables >.<
<mrmcpowned> the*
<hobbes> Link please
<blacklab> youmight be better off putting burning Live CDs or learning how to put live distributions on a thumb drive if you have one
<aeon-ltd> mrmcpowned: this a server?
<edbian> hobbes, just google it
<mrmcpowned> aeon-ltd: Yup.
<aeon-ltd> mrmcpowned: oh boy .......
<mrmcpowned> Yeha
<DaViDieL> i need driver for my usb modem - zte mze30 - i dont have ubuntu yet on my computer im runing windows vista and i cant instal ubuntu until i dont have driver - any1 knwo where i can download it? (zte company site not contains drivers for my modem )
<mrmcpowned> yeah*
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: instead of asking for links, why not research a little yourself, you will learn more
<mrmcpowned> i dont look forward to reinstalling ubuntu server :|
<quazimodo> i am running 10.04 xubuntu; i need to run some scripts when i log in and i want these run regardless of my window manager. I cant seem to find a .xsession or .xinit file, i am curious what happens here?
<hobbes> But for my first one, you guys think I should try ubuntu? Those who have tried others only please.
<nit-wit> DaViDieL, are you sure you need one?
<DaViDieL> where to search? i have try but cant find nothing
<schnuffle> hobbes: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/sardu-multiboot-usb-creator-windows/
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: sure, give it a go
<edbian> hobbes, def start with Ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: what is the ID?
<DaViDieL> thank you
<mrmcpowned> Ubuntu via vmware is awesome
<blacklab> yeah thats what i was thinking Schnuffle... i've used that a ton
<lighta> quazimodo, aren't they in etc/init.d or something like that instead ?
<blacklab> love it
<lighta> let me check
<schnuffle> hobbes: yes ubuntu is the best choice for beginners. my opinion
<mrmcpowned> Especially how I can fullscreen my vm :D
<DaViDieL> actionparsnip id of my modem?
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: yes
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: that the lsusb command gave
<schnuffle> blacklab: me to, have always a stick with all I need
<blacklab> to the guy looking for a ZTE driver for a modem... http://list.driverguide.com/list/company3282/LINUX/
<nit-wit> DaViDieL, just boot a live Ubuntu cd and see if it works as is.
<DaViDieL> 1 second i look in device manager - im runing vista
<christopher> For beginners I would suggest ubuntu or ZoronOS4
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: that won't say
<quazimodo> lighta: previously i used to run startx and i knew what was up, atm gdm takes care of login and x is already up so im not sure which home file gets read whin i log in
<aeon-ltd> christopher: ubuntu
<juniour>  mrmcpowned set the screen resolution
<DaViDieL> nit-wit i know they not work with ubuntu
<hobbes> Well I don't think a live disk is a good way to test out the others, I will need to actually try them on their own terms
<hobbes> For awhile
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: boot to ubuntu and run the lsusb command and you will find the ID, Device manager is too abstracted to be of any use at all
<DaViDieL> actionparsnip then how i can look on vista id of my modem?
<mrmcpowned> juniour: Why? It automatically changes it when i set the machine to fullscreen
<kthakore> after an upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 won't recognize the iphone
<hobbes> But I can/should just put each on their own partition, then delete when I no longer want them?
<DaViDieL> okey im downloading atm ubuntu
<DaViDieL> thank you guys
<lighta> hmm I see quazimodo, well I'd give a try on /etc/init.d just put a dummy sh there and you'll know. I can't help more sorry
<ActionParsnip> DaViDieL: you can't as far as I know, its too retarded. You can do it in a liveCD though. The link given earlier may help
<juniour>  mrmcpowned i dient get you?
<DaViDieL> im going to look in that link atm - thank you
<mrmcpowned> Exactly, you didnt get me :D
<edbian> hobbes, if you virtualize or use the live cd you don't have to make partitions at all
<blacklab> Hobbes,  if you have plenty of DVD-Rs floating around,  I would go that method... and if you have a Thumb Drive,  you might want ot look into that
<blacklab> someone posted a link to a great utility for thumb drive live distributions
<blacklab> it will DL them for you,  and put them on a flash drive if you have one
<blacklab> it doesnt get much easier
<anonboots> Unetbootin
<mrmcpowned> blacklab: I'd say to stickwith the dvd. Thumb drive is only if the mobo supports it.
<blacklab> thank you anon
<anonboots> Derp.
<lighta> yeah look like unetbootin
<blacklab> yeah it's the easiest method too MRM
<hobbes> Well, if I am using live disks, it will be limited in what I can do
<blacklab> hobbes,  you are just wanting to test to see what you like ... correct?
<lighta> hobbes, why didn't you took virtual box ?
<lighta> very easy to set
<hobbes> I bet I will need to use each for some time in detail to really know
<lighta> as easy as burning cd
<mrmcpowned> lighta: Doesnt virtualbox use java?
<edbian> hobbes, You're not very limited in a live CD at all actually (it's awesome)
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: no, its just made by the same folks
<lighta> well maybe what the point ?
<hobbes> And speed is also a issue, and running off a CD, a USB flash, or in a virual environment will definitely slow things down
<mrmcpowned> Also, virtualbox is limited to some systems i believe
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: define "limited"
<mrmcpowned> lemme see
<lighta> do you mean by speed or cpu usage ?
<WXZ> jrib: what options do I set on fstab if I'm trying to mount the user's directory
<mrmcpowned> adn i dont mean featurewise though
<mrmcpowned> and*
<blacklab> well Hobbes,   then I would recommend 3 methods...  VMware,  Thumbdrive,  or Hard Drive persistent installation
<mrmcpowned> lighta: I mean by certain computers
<mrmcpowned> yeah
<mrmcpowned> its an x86 only product
<lighta> of course virtualisation is always less good then original but for a try i'd beok
<mrmcpowned> x64 systems cant run it
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: it can make low end systems struggle if yuo assign too much resource to the virtual system
<blacklab> virtualization would be the way i'd go,  but thats just me
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: my 32bit dualcore intel can, it is x86
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: you can run a 64bit virtualbox and if your CPU has special features you can run 64bit guest OSes
<mrmcpowned> I dont see why a simple 64 bit drive cant run it. A single 64 bit chip has more power than a single 32 bit chip
<lighta> hmmm but since it 'd run this on a old bet I don't think it's gonna be a x64 system
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: depends what you run on it
<lighta> otherwise he could take a lot of parralele of wmware yeah
<WXZ> how do I move a user's home directory to another partition, I set the partition to mount to /home/username and copied all the files over to that partition, but I don't know if I set the options right
<lighta> parrallele or* wmare sorry
<mrmcpowned> ActionParsnip: i remember trying to dl it on a 64 bit system i had
<edbian> mrmcpowned, Just so you're aware it's x86 -> 32 bit (traditional x86) or amd64 (which is 64 bit OS) but they're both technically x86
<blacklab> I'm looking for a good Custom Ubunut Live CD tutorial,   not as far as CREATING the image,   but as far as getting it ready for creation.... customizing menus etc... if anyone has something... that would be great
<edbian> WXZ, edit the /etc/passwd file
<mrmcpowned> It wouldnt let me install it saying it wasnt a 32 bit system
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | blacklab
<ubottu> blacklab: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: then the cpu wasnt 64bit
<WXZ> edbian: edit it how?
<hobbes> blacklab: I spoke of how best to do itn with HDD persistant instillation so that its still easy to add and remove them
<blacklab> i know remastersys,  what i'm talking about is BEFORE you do the remastersys...  the customization of Ubuntu in general
<edbian> WXZ, gksudo gedit /etc/passwd   :)
<hobbes> I was asking how to do that.
<mrmcpowned> edbian: I know tehy are both x86, thast why i can run 32 bit windows on an amd drive :P
<ActionParsnip> blacklab: how is it different?
<mrmcpowned> ActionParsnip: that didnt make sense :\
<Snowman1> is there anyway possible to fix the error 132 in world of warcraft at the start up?
<anonboots> LOL
<lighta> hobbes, how to do what ?
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: if the installer doesnt see a 64bit CPU and you are using the 64bit installer, it will tell you and stop the install
<WXZ> edbian: nvm, it's editted correctly
<blacklab> again,  when I customized ubuntu before,   I did everything under root... i created menus and they didnt show up on a regular user after the installation of the ISO
<leapy0yo> is there a good program to download newsgroup binaries for ubuntu?
<edbian> WXZ, hahah, ok :)
<WXZ> edbian: the last line is username:x:1001:1001:vlad,,,,:/home/username:/bin/bash
<mrmcpowned> ActionParsnip: But i was runing a 64 bit os on a 64 bit cpy
<mrmcpowned> cpu*
<WXZ> and I set my partition to mount at that location
<ActionParsnip> blacklab: then chown the files and such
<hobbes> lighta: Install different linux versions on a hard drive so they get along, yet so they are easy to add and remove.
<edbian> WXZ, Is that the correct path to their home folder?  now that you moved it?
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: oh are you talking about a GUEST OS in virtualbox??
<blacklab> which files would i Chown for the menu?
<topo> Hey, How can I share a folder thats in a different partition using samba???
<WXZ> yes edbian
<edbian> WXZ, then is there any problem ? :)
<WXZ> yes edbian
<mrmcpowned> ActionParsnip: i was speaking of actually installing virtualbox
<edbian> WXZ, what is the problem?
<leapy0yo> is there a good program to download newsgroup binaries for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> topo: as long as the partition is mounted, it doesn't matter where the folder is
<WXZ> when I try to login to that user, I get a blank screen
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: virtualbox will install from the repos and match the arch of the installed host OS
<WXZ> I just see the wallpaper and that's it, then I get a couple of errors... let me try again and I'll tell you exactly what they are
<edbian> WXZ, that would be very helpful.  It's probably a read / write issue
<lighta> well you wont really install them, you don't need to install a linux distro to use it, well you could but live cd is fine..
<mrmcpowned> ActionParsnip: Ah, well i guess it doesnt matter now since I use VmWare :)
<mrmcpowned> Way better than virtualbox imo :D
<ActionParsnip> mrmcpowned: iyho, maybe
<mrmcpowned> ActionParsnip: Exacty ;)
<hobbes> lighta You can't install programs on a live CD, and live CD won't tell me how fast it will run off the hard drive. And if I am running a OS off a live CD on a regular bases, that is unnecessary wear on the DVD player, and I cant use the DVD player for other things if I am running a OS off it
<Aikar> i just moved my hdds to a completely new hardware (new cpu mobo ram) and ubuntu booted fine (minus mount errors due to hdd being in diff order), but got this, any ideas? "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_MultiLoadApplet'"
<mrmcpowned> anyways, i gotta go and manage my host :P Hopefully that server i screwed up was a small test server with soem bots and stuff on it. See ya guys!
<WXZ> edbian: I get "there is a problem with ICEauthority"
<topo> ActionParsnip: The thing is that if a share a folder thats in the home directory I have no problem but with a partition the xp machines can see the folder but they cant access it
<hobbes> lighta: all those are reasons to actually install on the HDD, and why shouldn't I actually install on the HDD?
<edbian> WXZ, sudo chown -R <userName>:<userName> /home/<userName>
<edbian> WXZ, Make them the owner of everything in there.
<topo> ActionParsnip: the partition is mounted automatically on boot and I do have permissions
<WXZ> after logging into their account right
<edbian> hobbes, It takes about 30 - 40 minutes
<ActionParsnip> topo: you may need to run:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER   so users can authenticate as the user who's home data you are sharing  and get access
<edbian> WXZ, no, logging in to some account that works
<hobbes> edbian: what does?
<WXZ> oh, alright
<evilvish> is it possible to make a live USB of a fedora iso from Ubuntu? (i was planning on testing the shell alpha live usb and was hoping to make the usb from Ubuntu using startup disk creator)
<capslord> hello all. I have a question :) I have League of Legends installed on a hard drive and I have been playing it on Windows boot. Is it possible to play it on Ubuntu without installing again. Can use the already installed game??
<lighta> hmm can sure can hobbes, you're totally free hehe but there alot of distro, it'll take lof of space if you want to try them and time if you want to install
<edbian> hobbes, installing to the hdd
<edbian> WXZ, lemme know if it still isn't fixed
<WXZ> edbian: should I restart, or just log off their account and then log back in?
<ActionParsnip> evilvish: you can use unetbootin
<hobbes> It takes time to burn them to CD too
<edbian> WXZ, log off, log back in
<edbian> hobbes, yes
<lighta> it just a question of time and space, but you can manage all that, when I mean live cd it wasn't dvd or cd but just a non persitent os sorry for mistexplaining
<Snowman1> Why is it that whenever i do [sudo wine WoW.exe --opengl] i get wine is not owned by you? how do i change that?
<edbian> hobbes, but to install to the hdd you first have to burn to cd, then install
<evilvish> ActionParsnip: OK, cool! thanks.
<hobbes> Anyway, I won't install them all at once, I will install maybe two at a time, that is why I was inquiring about making it easy to add and remove them
<ActionParsnip> Snowman1: you should NOT run wine with root
<edbian> hobbes, If you load the live CD you'll see, it is totally unnecessary to install if you're going to try other distros
<cleatus> wow brand new to irc here
<hobbes> I understand there are ways to install from the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> evilvish: users have their own wine apps in staled in their homes, so sudo is not needed
<edbian> cleatus, you like it?
<cleatus> dont know that was like my hello world irc
<lighta> well edbian in a way he's right full distro power would be reach when it's read from hdd istead usb or whatever
<topo> ActionParsnip: two n00b questions. $USER is my user name right? and Will that technique require xp users to enter a password to access the share?
<WXZ> edbian: wouldn't happen to know how to log out of an account using the keyboard alone?... there's no GUI on that account
<cleatus> lol first time and all (blushis')
<YankeesFan> Fuck you ubuntu
<mikeliss> Anybody know a trick for keeping an SSH session open after it's already started and running a LONG script?
<YankeesFan> windows 7 is better
<capslord> can I run a game with wine even if it is installed to a hard dirve on windows?
<lighta> but even here I don't know if you'll see the diff well, since the hardware can influe, hope you have good testbench set
<YankeesFan> Fuck you ubuntu
<Snowman1> im new to this os. so do i need to stop wine or change root or something?
<evilvish> !ops | YankeesFan
<ubottu> YankeesFan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<YankeesFan> Snowman1, dont use ubuntu it sucks
<edbian> lighta, yeah, I suppose.
<Snowman1> lol
<cleatus> any people here familiar with xampp worpress and proftpd?
<edbian> WXZ, ctrl + alt + backspace?
<edbian> WXZ, alt + sysrq + k
<lighta> cleatus, use lampp on linux
<Snowman1> YankeesFan, but windows sucks even harder
<WXZ> sysrq?
<cleatus> doin it cant auto update wordpress
<hobbes> So, what is the best way to put on different linux versions so one can easily add and remove them?
<hobbes> On HDD
<edbian> WXZ, sys request, it's on there just look for it usually about home / end / page up / page down
<lighta> lampp very easy to use, I was just little upset I had to take off my other sql, and ftp to let it run entirely but it was ok
<Snowman1> chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE...      <<<<is this the command needed to change owners? or is the internet dicking me around again?
<cleatus> works fine in my vbox windoze install
<edbian> hobbes, just tell each installer not to overright.  Try it out, it's easy and straight forward when you get to that point
<hobbes> And easily to remove each when your done, without having too much removed?(like part of another distro)
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to keep ssh open?
<WXZ> alt + sysrq + k = no
<edbian> hobbes, what?  Having to much remove?  part of another distro?
<tonsofpcs> mikeliss: don't disconnect?
<edbian> WXZ, switch to tty1 and restart
<mikeliss> I need to like, send the shift key every five minutes or something.
<WXZ> w/e, I'll just restart it'll be faster
<edbian> WXZ, yeah
<mikeliss> So it thinks I'm around.
<cleatus> and xampp for linux is lampp they just renamed it to xampp
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, it'll boot me when it goes idle for too long.
<Jeroenz0r> ping
<tonsofpcs> mikeliss: (1) what's wrong with your ssh session closing? (2) I doubt the sshd is doing that.  Probably a connection thing.
<hobbes> edbian: Since linux programs might share some files, won't removing one potenitally remove part of another?
<cleatus> any xampp users here?
<tonsofpcs> cleatus: plenty.
<lighta> cleatus, isn't what I said ?
<cleatus> familiar with word press?
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, I have a script running in it that I can't stop. SSH gives the boot eventually when idle.
<edbian> hobbes, no, since they're on separate partitions they won't share any files at all.
<tonsofpcs> mikeliss: why not run it inside screen?
<mikeliss> Too late for that...I forgot...again.
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, ^^^
<edbian> hobbes, You could tell them to share some things, that would be needlessly complicated and would only save minimal amounts of space.  Especially because the distros do not expect this to happen
<tonsofpcs> mikeliss: ever see the simpsons episode where homer gets to work from home?
<cleatus> lighta: ?
<lighta> no it's ok
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, ummm...maybe?
<tonsofpcs> (alternatively, do you need data going both ways to keep it active, or can you just have a changing set of data returning to your client?)
<hobbes> edbian: Ah, so the only way to properly do it, is to give each their own partition, right? So just delete a partition when I am done with a distro?
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, wait...actually no. Now that I re-read your question.
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, Wait, YES!
<tonsofpcs> (homer uses one of those little birds that 'drinks' from a water glass and keeps bouncing to poke a key repeatedly :) )
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, I need the shift key presser.
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, I just need to send data to it from time to time, ideally.
<edbian> hobbes, yep, and you can even install a distro in the same partition and it will erase what's there then install itself.  So you don't have to waste time erasing manually
<hobbes> What about linux programs like wine, reinstall it anew for each distro?
<edbian> hobbes, yep
<edbian> mikeliss, There is a keep-alive option
<WXZ> edbian: how do I find the partition of a directory?
<edbian> mikeliss, sends packets for you that keep the connection alive even though you're not there.
<WXZ> but I think it's working
<edbian> WXZ, sudo fdisk -l  (or look in gparted)
<mikeliss> edbian, too late for that, I'm afraid. Unless I can enable it after a session is set up.
<edbian> WXZ, hurray! :)
 * tonsofpcs has never had this problem with ssh... my larger problem is cable modems dropping enough packets for a connection to give up
<topo> ActionParsnip: two n00b questions. $USER is my user name right? and Will that technique require xp users to enter a password to access the share?
<edbian> mikeliss, Ooo, not that I know of :(
<ubuntulinux> hey- linux and ubuntu are same? if i find drivers for linux will they work on ubuntu 10.10?
<tonsofpcs> mikeliss: what client?
<WXZ> no, I mean the "partition that the directory is on"
<hobbes> edbian: Could I put programs like wine on a general storage NTSF partition so it doesn't need to be reinstalled each time?
<edbian> ubuntulinux, Ubuntu is a distribution of linux.  The driver might work.  Probably only if it is labeled as the Ubuntu driver.
<WXZ> like "fakecommandhere /home/username" would return /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or something
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, gnome-terminal
<tonsofpcs> alternatively, can you background the process and reattach it inside screen?
<brunner> I just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop (a Sony Vaio), using the alternate install CD, and the screen is garbled when it boots beyond the BIOS.  Are there any fail-proof xorg.conf settings I can use until I figure out why?
<tonsofpcs> gnome-terminal is not an ssh client.
<edbian> WXZ, df -h  shows where each root is mounted
<edbian> WXZ, haha, fake command :)
<ubuntulinux> thank you
<WXZ> ok, I'm 95% sure it's working... it's impossible to have two partitions using the same folder right?
<ubuntulinux> if i use MIRC how i can connect this chanel?
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, hrmm...then it's just ssh, I'd guess?
<edbian> WXZ, totally impossible
<WXZ> 100% then
<ubuntulinux> wich server i must connect ? dalnet? efnet? ... ?
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, I could background it, and reattach in screen...if I knew how.
<edbian> WXZ, yay! :)
<rww> ubuntulinux: freenode
<ubuntulinux> thank you
<tonsofpcs> hmm... i wonder if you can set tcpkeepalive on the server end and rehash the config... (not sure if it will worrk with active connections)
<hobbes> edbian: Could I put programs like wine on a general storage NTSF partition so it doesn't need to be reinstalled each time?
<tonsofpcs> mikeliss: well, you can't do that with a lot of things, so probably not
<jazz> hi, my sound working in ubuntu, but sound bnot working in xubuntu. anybody can help?
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, got me, but looks like I have to run. Hopefully the script will keep going until I get back.
<tonsofpcs> if not, restart it in screen
<edbian> hobbes, you could if you used an ext3 or ext4 partition.  It might be kinda tricky.  Many programs take less than a minute to install though.
<hobbes> Why couldn't I use the NTSF general storage partition?
<seanlaptop> hello all
<tonsofpcs> #1) you don't even know how to spell NTFS
<tonsofpcs> hi sean
<edbian> hobbes, linux can read NTSF partitions but ext3 or ext4 is the native fs :)  I suppose you could you NTFS
<hobbes> Linux running on ext4, can still read NTFS, right?
<hobbes> fs?
<edbian> hobbes, It can, but ext4 is a better filesystem
<edbian> hobbes, fs - filesystem
<hobbes> Right, but I don't want to deal with too many partitions
<acct1> hi all... my issue is with using vnc with netbook 10.10  I can connect, I can even operate applications but I just can't launch applications from the launch pad thing....anyone know a work around for this?
<hobbes> Besides the clutter of partitions, theres the dividing of programs between them
<hemisphere> Hi
<seanlaptop> anyone out there wanna help me solve a filesharing issue
<seanlaptop> ?
<jazz> hi, my sound working in ubuntu, but sound bnot working in xubuntu. anybody can help?
<Rush> hi, i believe i am having an issue with my network drivers as i have just installed a new trendnet te100-pciwin card and cannot access the internet
<hobbes> Is ext4 Considerably better then NTFS?
<edbian> hobbes, dividing the shared programs is going to be a pain because of the package managers of different distributions
<hemisphere> My sound card could not be detected by Ubuntu. What should I do ?
<edbian> hobbes, yeah
<edbian> hobbes, It does not fragment the way ntfs does
<jazz> seem ubuntu user got many sound problem
<ActionParsnip> Rush: is it a USB device or a PCI device?
<Rush> pci
<jazz> my sound card detected, but no sound. mixer setting check ok. still no sound
<hobbes> edbian: I didn't understand that edbian, but will what ever you said, be more of a pain then reinstalling a bunch of programs each time? Are you saying I should do that for things like the rare linux game and so on?
<hemisphere> jazz, did you try to turn up the volume ?
<ActionParsnip> Rush: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network     you will see the CHIP used which is what you need, you can then websearch for guides
<acct1> jazz ... are you sure "mute" isn't on?
<jazz> hemisphere: yes. already turn up to maximum
<HowardTheDuck> does anyone have a 4k sector hdd?
<jazz> acct1: yes mute is not on
<edbian> hobbes, I'm suggesting you shouldn't bother trying to share programs between distros installed on the same machine.  It's going to be more trouble than it is worth because of the package managers and the file structure of linux
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: plus the apps are very small, sharing a common swap partition is wise though
<hemisphere> jazz, did the sound card problem just occured after an update ?
<vychune> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10431993#post10431993
<jazz> hemisphere: a fresh intall not working, after full update also not working
 * edbian agrees with ActionParsnip sharing swap is a good idea
<topo> ActionParsnip: two n00b questions. $USER is my user name right? and Will that technique require xp users to enter a password to access the share?
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, Who needs a woodpecker when you can HOLD DOWN backspace!
<hobbes> If its a 2gb game with saves, that will be more then a minor inconveniance having to delete and reinstall each time
<hemisphere> jazz, seems like a search for ubuntu 10.10 sound problems did bring up lots of issues
<mikeliss> tonsofpcs, I missed my last train btw...but now I really have to go.
<edbian> hobbes, good luck finding a game like that on linux
<ActionParsnip> topo: yes, it will change for yuo as it is a Linux variable
<Jordan_U> !anyone | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hobbes> ActionParsnip: Please elaborate on "Common swap partition:
<Rush> @ActionParsnip: i see what chip it is, in fact i have a set of drivers on cd, however, i have ubuntu 10.04 which i believe has the 2.6.x kernel, and the drivers are 2.2 and 2.4x
<jazz> hemisphere: yesterday someone link me to ubuntu wiki, i follow whatever guide to troubleshoot, its still now working and im getting frustrated
<ActionParsnip> topo: they will require the password ONCE, the OS can remember the credentials for you
<edbian> hobbes, you should install linux instead of having people on IRC explain every element of it to you.  This will clear up many of these questions
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: linux benefits from a swap partition, are you aware of swap partitions?
<hemisphere> jazz, mine couldn't even detect a single sound card all of a sudden
<HowardTheDuck> i plan on buying a 2tb 4k sector hard dive to use as a media/storage drive on my win7/ubuntu 10.04 dual boot system.  do i need to worry about these alignment issues if i'm only using it for data, no os?
<HowardTheDuck> im a bit confused
<Ananas> My firefox, google chrome cannot connect to the internet although I'm talking from xchat now  and transmission torrent program is working too. Can anyone help me pls?
<hobbes> ActionParsnip: You mean what is otherwise known as virtual memory on windows?
<jazz> hemisphere: my lspci = Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<edbian> hobbes, yeah
<vychune> can i get a little help
<hemisphere> jazz, there's a test button in the sound preferences right ?
<Encry8> what's the command to add a word or something to a file without having to open it with text editor?
<hemisphere> jazz, the Test Speaker button in Hardware tab
<edbian> vychune, just ask the question!
<edbian> Encry8, 'word'>>file.txt
<hobbes> But I understand with enough RAM, there is no point to such a thing, that swap is only for when you run out of RAM
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: yes, linux has a partition for that, it is wise in windows to have a partition for virtual memory in windows too, it reduces fragmentation
<jazz> hemisphere: im using xubuntu DE
<Jordan_U> HowardTheDuck: You will have at the very least performance problems if things aren't aligned to 4k boundries, but [G]Parted is verygood at making sure that alignment is optimal.
<edbian> hobbes, yeah, it's also used to hibernate and such
<Encry8> edbian: thanks!
<hemisphere> jazz, oh... xubuntu
<edbian> hobbes, my system never touches my swap and I only have 1Gb of ram
<edbian> Encry8, no problem
<Ananas> My firefox, google chrome cannot connect to the internet although I'm talking from xchat now  and transmission torrent program is working too. Can anyone help me pls?
<HowardTheDuck> Jordan_U okay thanks...now i'm going to be formatting this drive as ntfs of course, so my windows partition can read it too.
<hobbes> Someone said earlier that swap isn't used for hibernation, but a separate file
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: if you have multiple Linux OSes installed. It makes no sense to have multiple swap partitions. All the Linuxes can simply use the same swap space so you only need one
<HowardTheDuck> i'd use gparted to align it, then boot into windows to format it
<hemisphere> jazz, does the xubuntu come with some sort of sound preference control panel ?
<Jordan_U> Ananas: Can you ping google.com? If not can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<edbian> hobbes, oh really?  Perhaps I'm wrong lately!
<Ananas> Jordan_U no
<Encry8> edbian: im getting command not found with 'word'>>test
<hobbes> 1gb and you never use swap you say? My new system has 8gb on it
<jazz> hemisphere: yes, and it selected Audigy 2 Value (Alsa mixer), same like ubuntu
<Encry8> tried without the quotes
<brunner> How do I boot into a console from the alternate install CD?
<edbian> Encry8, what do you want to go into the file?
<Encry8> just some text
<jazz> hemisphere: the best part it working in ubuntu.
<Encry8> nothing fancy
<edbian> Encry8, echo 'word'>>file.txt  will put word int he file
<Jordan_U> edbian: hobbes: Swap is used for hybernation. You can use a swap file in linux though instead of a swap partition.
<edbian> Jordan_U, thanks
<Encry8> oh ok
<Jordan_U> edbian: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: then you will only need swap if you want hibernate, 8Gb is plenty for Ubuntu. Most of my systems have 2Gb and I don't use swap as I only webbrowse and chat
<rww> brunner: under the assumption that the alternate CD is very like the Debian install CD... try alt-f2
<hemisphere> jazz, besides alsa, what other options are there ?
<Ananas> Jordan_U Network tools got frozen
<edbian> rww, alt+F2 is like the most ubiquitous thing ever!
<hobbes> How much swap would I need for hybernation?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: 8Gb, 1xRAM
<hobbes> Maybe the person earlier meant windows 7
<Encry8> ok the echo worked :)
<Encry8> thx again
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: if you had less than 2Gb RAM you would use 2xRAM amount
<edbian> hobbes, ActionParsnip I suggest that 1Gb of swap is enough
<hobbes> ActionParsnip: I don't understand
<jazz> hemisphere: Sigmatel STAC9750.51 (OSS mixer). Already try that too, not working.
<edbian> Encry8, no problem
<brunner> rww, thanks. that makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: its simple, if you have 2Gb RAM or less, you will use double the amount of RAM you have for swap
<Jordan_U> Ananas: Can you pastebin the output of "ping -c 10 google.com; ping -c 10 8.8.8.8"?
<edbian> hobbes, ActionParsnip It's an older rule of thumb.  I think today it's outdated.
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: if you have more than 2Gb RAM then you use an equal amount for swap
<ActionParsnip> edbian: hibernate needs the same amount as RAM to store the RAM contents in
<hemisphere> jazz, what devices available ? do you have 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo' ?
<edbian> ActionParsnip, but it's rare that anybody has 8Gb of ram filled.
<hobbes> ActionParsnip: What does that have to do with hybernation? Ram isn't used at all in hybernation
<Ananas> Jordan_U I have a ping success for 8.8.8.8
<jazz> hemisphere: yes i have, but i disable it in bios.
<edbian> hobbes, ActionParsnip, when you hibernate the contents of ram are dumped into the hibernation file so they're not lost
<Jordan_U> Ananas: Then it's probably just a DNS problem. Try using 8.8.8.8 as your DNS server.
<ActionParsnip> edbian: I'm just informing of the rule of thumb, thats all. A little education
<hobbes> edbian: So how much swap drive space would I need for proper hybernation? Or does it not use swap?
<edbian> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: you will need to copy the RAM to swap when you hibernate
<Ananas> Jordan_U I'll try now thanks
<edbian> hobbes, it uses swap.  just make your swap 8Gb
<hemisphere> jazz, could you try to somehow update ALSA ?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: and in retort to 'older rule of thumb': https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  was last updated 26th November 2010
<hobbes> And this swap can be shared between linux distros?
<edbian> hobbes, it's one of the things that it makes sense to share
<trans> hello guys
<jazz> hemisphere: yesterday already update, i follow the trobleshooting guide at ubuntu wiki, still sound a no go
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: yes as the filesystem is standardized, so if you install a few distros you don't need a seperate swap for each
<trans> can I get any help about how to boot gnome3 image obtained from gnome3.org
<edbian> hobbes, plus nothing critical is stored on it
<jazz> hemisphere: my sound working it other xfce DE distro, only in xubuntu and mint (xfce), it never work.
<hobbes> edbian: You don't think I can share games between distros? I mean if windows XP and win98 can share programs, then surely linux versions which have alot more in common can share a few programs
<hemisphere> jazz, it sounds like it's distro based problems ?
<edbian> hobbes, You can share them, it's just a big pain in the butt
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: i very much doubt it without a tonne of issues
<jazz> hemisphere: i just can't figure it out whats the problem
<hobbes> What are the pains? What are the issues?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: unless the games in windows are very portable, they will not be able to be shared
<hemisphere> jazz, same for mine
<hobbes> And, interestinf spelling of "ton" there
<hemisphere> jazz, mine couldn't detect the hardware at all
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: setting environment variables and path variables, basically it's not worth it
<jazz> hemisphere: i install xubuntu yesterday cause i want a light DE, but sound problem.
<edbian> hobbes, well for one, the program files are not all placed together, they're spread around the linux filesystem, you'd have to collect them up and put them all on this shared partition, then you'd have to make symlinks in the filesystem.  Then you'd have to make symlinks to them in the other distro
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: windows games instaled in wine will be installable as long as you have suitable access to the .wine folder holding the windows app
<hobbes> I shared programs that were compatible with both win98 and XP just fine back when I had them duel booted
<hilarie> Is there a way to autohide the top and bottom menu thingymabobbers?
<edbian> hobbes, then you'd have to make sure you never install that program with the package manager from either system anymore cause it'll change everything you did
<Rush> I'm thinking I should install WINE, and then install the windows drivers, comments?
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: windows apps write files to SYSTEM32 and the registry, these would be missing in the OS you didn't instal under
<edbian> hilarie, yes, right click them, select properties -> select auto-hide
<Rush> ic
<jazz> hemisphere: xubuntu ver. 9 working without any problem
<Jordan_U> Rush: Wine does not allow you to use windows drivers.
<ActionParsnip> hilarie: right click panel -> properties  you can set autohide there
<hobbes> Not all programs need registry entries to run
<hemisphere> jazz, did you check if the software for alsa, gstreamer and so on are there ?
<Rush> hmm.
<hilarie> @edbian @actionparsnip You are both pretty ladies
<edbian> hobbes, there is no registry in wlinux
<edbian> hilarie, ?
<linux_is_my_hero> ActionParsnip: I've talked to you before, you seem smart. what does it mean when I try to do a fresh install to a newer version on my amd64 desktop and it gives me a bunch of black and green lines after it loads
<hobbes> I am not talking about windows games in wine, I am talking about linux native games etc.
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: like I said, unless they are very portable, they won't. Yours obviously were
<trans> can I get any help about how to boot gnome3 image obtained from gnome3.org
<hemisphere> jazz, probably is missing stuff
<jazz> hemisphere: yes already checked. from the troubleshooting guide
<hilarie> @edbian  :P
<edbian> hobbes, Did you read what I said about the package managers?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: try: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<edbian> hilarie, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: did you MD5 test the ISO you are installing with?
<Enunio> hi all :)
<jazz> hemisphere: i suspected that too. cause when i load my song, it playing, just no sound
<linux_is_my_hero> ive used it on god knows how many computers with successful isntalls, but ill try that just in case
<ActionParsnip> trans: did you read: http://gnome3.org/tryit.html
<Loshki> hobbes: just how much disk do you have, and how many distros do you want to install?
<linux_is_my_hero> action parsnip: ive used it on multiple successful installs except for my dell latitude d521 with an amd64 dualcore
<hobbes> edbian: reading and understanding are very different
<edbian> hobbes, haha, true that
<Rush> I have drivers 2.4.x, might that work on the 2.6.x kernel?
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: ok then try the nomodeset bootoption like the link I gave says
<hobbes> My HDD will be 2TB, and maybe 2 at a time, which may be switched here in that for new ones
<trans> ActionParsnip: yep, that image writer needs .img files,its not working with .iso. i tried unibootin and virtual machine both failed
<hobbes> With 2tb, space will not be a issue
<edbian> hobbes, yeah, you're point is?
<Loshki> hobbes: a ubuntu distro takes about 7 to 10G. Any time you spend trying to economize on space for applications doesn't seem like time well spent...
<edbian> hobbes, A linux install takes about 3-4 Gb (not counting user files) 80Gb would be plenty
<hobbes> I want to be able to not have to reinstall everything each time I try a new distro is my point
<edbian> Loshki, does it really?  I thought they only took like 2!
<edbian> hobbes, just use the live CDs
<ActionParsnip> trans: use unetbootin
<hobbes> Like if I have the linux version of battle for wesnoth, with mods and saves expanding its size, I want those to remain
<trans> ActionParsnip: unibootin failed,
<Loshki> edbian: It mostly depends how much stuff you install. My current root is about 7G...
<hobbes> edbian: I guess you missed earlier when I explained the various reasons that live CD is not sufficient for my purposes
<rww> hobbes: assuming that you're installing programs from the distribution repositories (which you should), their files are not portable between different distributions. You'll just horribly confuse the package managers.
<hobbes> edbian: Anyway, won't I still have the same issues with installed programs with live CD as I would with actual HDD installs?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i don't ever get to the "install screen" so i dont know how to use the nomo-whatever
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: when the installer starts to boot, press SPACE and you will see the old skool boot menu, you can set boot options, check the CD for defects and memory test there
<linux_is_my_hero> has anyone ever gotten a funky screen on nvidea graphics while doing a ubuntu install from the livecd?
<ActionParsnip> trans: did you MD5 test the image you downloaded?
<Rush> ActionParsnip can i install the drivers thru the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Rush: depends what drivers
<edbian> hobbes, Trust me, I'm speaking from experience.  When you wanna try out distros you use live CDs.  It's the easiest way and you still get a very good feel for that distro.  Then if you like it you can install it.  installing multiple OS's just to try them is not necessary now
<trans> ActionParsnip: nope, how o test?
<edbian> hobbes, It's not so slow it's unusable and you can still do almost anything you'd do on a real install
<MindControl> Hi guys! Im Lookin for STATIC TV screensaver for linux ??? Have you seen anything like this?
<hobbes> rww: "assuming that you're installing programs from the distribution repositories (which you should)," But that doesn't mean much to me. Why should I do that?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: trying now, seems to be working
<Rush> ActionParsnip i have the 2.4.x linux drivers, that probably won't work for the 2.6.x driver correct?
<trans> ActionParsnip: 2 images of opensuse failed
<hagle> hagle
<hobbes> edbian: It won't be as slow as to be unusuable, but it will be slower, right? So it won
<edbian> hobbes, because the install procedure is fast and easy.  You don't have to worry about security of the code, or malicious code, you don't have to compile, and it's easy to remove later.  Also it's easier to update the entire system
<hobbes> it won't tell me if X distro is faster then Y distro
<trans> ActionParsnip: both showed the same error while booting up
<edbian> hobbes, It will take longer to load some things.  It will be just as responsive when the program is loaded / mouse movements /etc /etc
<hobbes> And I can't install programs onto a live CD
<edbian> hobbes, They won't be faster than each other. not noticable to the naked eye anyway
<edbian> hobbes, you can install programs
<edbian> hobbes, They just don't stay after a reboot
<hobbes> That matters
<edbian> hobbes, alright then.  Start installing my friend!
<hobbes> In order to properly test a distro, I will need to use it long term I am sure
<edbian> hobbes, if that floats you're boat.  (for the record I think you're crazy)
<hobbes> edbian: No reason to get defensive, Just explaining what I am trying to do and why
<edbian> hobbes, :)
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: sure, acid testing is fine
<bazhang> hobbes, what version do you have installed
<myk_robinson> Evening, all. Looking for information on how to enable multitouch on my Sony Vaio VPCEB24FX
<bazhang> !manual | hobbes please have a read
<ubottu> hobbes please have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hobbes> Another reason I mentioned earlier was regular use of my DVD drive will wear it out, and will use extra electricity
<ActionParsnip> Rush: true, different kernel, you may need to cmopile
<hobbes> bazhang: None right now
 * edbian wonders if using the CD drive spends more energy than using the hdd
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | trans
<ubottu> trans: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> hobbes, then have a look at the manual
<leapy0yo> what is a good program for ubuntu to download newsgroup binaries?
<ActionParsnip> trans: without testing the images, how did you know they were complete and consistent???
<Rush> ActionParsnip Is that something I could get help doing as I don't know how to do that.... any other fesible solutions
<Loshki> hobbes: there's no reason you shouldn't keep multiple partitions with different distros on each, if you want. And you can have them share swap and home. If you do that, and you can install the games you're interested in into home, then you *may* be able to 'share' them across distros, but there's no guarantee...
<hobbes> CD drives use a lazer, and its not either or, if I am installing a program, or running one of my programs, it will be off of my HDD
<kgarbutt> Hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> Rush: see the link ubottu gave
<trans> ActionParsnip: I have never experienced any trouble like this
<leapy0yo> what is a newsgroup program that downloads nzb files and automatically decomrpresses the files of binary?
<ActionParsnip> trans: must've got lucky
<edbian> hobbes, the live CD would not touch the hdd, but that's beside the point.  sharing /home is another common scenario but that isn't friendly from e.g. fedora to ubuntu
<hobbes> Loshki:Ok, any recommendations for best easy way to accomplish this?
<trans> ActionParsnip: now i'll check n get back to u in a moment
<edbian> cause the permissions change
<jozenir> bom dia
<hobbes> edbian How do you install anything onto a write only CD?
<edbian> hobbes, It installs it into ram (it's tricky :) )
<jozenir> alguém do brasil?
<edbian> It appears to be going to the cd drive.  Obviously it is not burning the CD on the fly
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: use custom partitioning at each step, create a new partition for the OS and set it as the / partition, you can then add more and more partitions with OSes (remember to tell the OS to use the centralized swap partition to save space), you can then build up and up. You could even have a centralized /home partition so all the ditros use the same user data :)
<hobbes> You mean like ramdisk? Well, I wouldn't want to have to keep on reinstalling my stuff every time I boot my computer, that would be absurd.
<edbian> hobbes, It would get annoying.  People typically boot the live CD mess with the distro for maybe an hour, then either install it or move on
<jozenir> Alguém pode me dizer como faço para permitir a execução de programas instalados no wine por outros usuários
<edbian> hobbes, do what ActionParsnip said to share partitions
<hobbes> Thankyou
<rww> ubottu: br | jozenir
<ubottu> jozenir: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hobbes> I don't understand it all, but I am saving the conversation into a text file, I can review more when I get into it directly. Then ask more when I understand more
<jozenir> obrigado
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: if you use what we've said and just play and try, you will find it quite simple. You will need to use custom partitioning each time, if you use the default option you will use 100% of the disk space
<edbian> hobbes, good plan.  The best way to learn is to get linux and mess with it
<edbian> hobbes, irc is better for asking specific questions, not general concepts
<hobbes> Right
<hobbes> Since on the forum, people tend to drift off topic, and old posts tend to not be read, where as in chat its easier to correct misunderstandings and keep the conversation OT
<edbian> hobbes, yeah, reading is good too :) like websites
<zy3g0> Hi...:D
<zy3g0> whoa re you Doing
<zy3g0> ??
<hobbes> I do that, but I want a life other then headaches and hours of random surfing hoping to find what I am looking for
<NoUseForAName> Yo guys
<NoUseForAName> This channel appears to be on twitter
<NoUseForAName> http://twitter.com/#!/shitthatn00bsay
<hobbes> So if I can simply ask those who know, and safe a ton of time and headache, that is good I think
<bazhang> !ot | NoUseForAName
<ubottu> NoUseForAName: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trans> ActionParsnip: md5sum is correct
<edbian> hobbes, if people ask questions that are documented online it may save their time but it wastes ours
<bazhang> hobbes, we're getting offtopic here. please take the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hobbes> Well I am done anyway, thanks again for all your help
<edbian> sure
<bazhang> trans, burn slowly and do the disk integrity check
<trans> bazhang: I'm trying to boot up with usb
<hobbes> What is a good way of saving all of chat for latter?
<bazhang> !1984 > hobbes
<ubottu> hobbes, please see my private message
<edbian> !1984 > edbian
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<aadem> what is fi used for in bash scripts, am i correct to assume its an appropriate end to an if statement?  also...the abs-guide from apt-get is great! however im still on the lookout for somewhat of a library of bash scripts and with the unix following ive seen i would think there would be a standard place users go to when theyre looking for a bash script online...can someone point me in that direction
<sacarlson> Rush: it seems your pci device has been supported at least back in 2008 in ubuntu and I also saw 10.04 support so you should already have drivers for it http://www.pricespider.com/compare-reviews-ethernet-adapters/trendnet/32-bit-pci-10-100mbps-n-way-fast-ethernet-card-te100-pciwn--181824.html
<bazhang> aadem, try #bash
<aadem> thank you baz :)
<rww> aadem: yes
<ynk> hey ladies and gents. i'm looking for a shell scripting channel. could anyone point me in the right direction?
<rww> (re: fi)
<pure_hate> aadem, yes fi closes a if statement in bash
<rww> ynk: #bash
<hobbes> How can I save all of chat for latter? Highlighting all of this is time consuming and difficult
<aadem> awesome thats what i gathered from context just needed to make sure hehe, and sorry for the mischan im new here
<zy3g0> how are you doing...??:D
<zy3g0> lol...?'..:D
<ynk> rww: thank you!
<skutr3> hey i know this is ubuntu channel but i need help installing the new debian and i cant get into #debian?
<Jordan_U> !ot | zy3g0
<ubottu> zy3g0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> skutr3: touch
<zy3g0> :s...
<rww> skutr3: tough.
<skutr3> rww: what?
<zy3g0> thats crazy
<rww> skutr3: As we told you last time you brought this up, go talk to a #debian op. Your ban problems have nothing to do with this channel, and #ubuntu doesn't support Debian installations.
<bazhang> hobbes, I just sent you a link
<bazhang> !1984 | hobbes here it is again
<ubottu> hobbes here it is again: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<zy3g0> lol....
<hobbes> I just want this chat log, I don't want a ton of chat log to have to sift through
<bazhang> hobbes, then check the link
<Jordan_U> zy3g0: This is your last warning.
<bazhang> zy3g0, take it elsewhere
<zy3g0> ok
<zy3g0> :s
<rww> hobbes: it's pretty much a choice between highlighting things in your webchat window and highlighting things in irclogs.ubuntu.com. qwebirc has no logging functionality.
<usuario> Hi
<ApacheOmega> hello
<anonboots> hello
<hobbes> rww: But how do I highlight all?
<rww> hobbes: ctrl-a, generally
<ApacheOmega> I made a mistake and put my XAMPP icon in the trash and now I'm having to reinstall the whole thing
<hobbes> Hmm, that wants to highlight too much
<bazhang> ApacheOmega, xampp is not supported use lamp
<bazhang> !lamp | ApacheOmega
<ubottu> ApacheOmega: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: then select with the mouse
<usuario> someone speaks Spanish?
<bazhang> !xampp > ApacheOmega
<ubottu> ApacheOmega, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> usuario, in #ubuntu-es
<usuario> thanks
<usuario> bye
<hobbes> ActionParsnip: I can't really do it, the best I can do is start at a point, then move the curser slightly below the chat at just the right point, then wait for the scroll to slowly go down till it reaches the bottom
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: do that then
<hobbes> It works, sort of, Unless I move the cursor slightly off, then it gets messed up and I have to restart, but its also really time consuming
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: or you could just make notes while the chat is still fresh using pen and paper
<bazhang> hobbes, or use a real irc client
<Donjr> Been fighting to get this broadcom 4311 wirless card to work in my laptop.  I now have finally got it to be able to scan and see my router, but still no net connection.  I"m not sure what else to try now.
<ActionParsnip> hobbes: you can select the text from the chat logs, much easier
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: s/he is
<ApacheOmega> bazhang: so i have to erase everything i just did
<bazhang> ApacheOmega, yep
<ApacheOmega> AHHHH!!!!
<rcmaehl> http://cid-5f5e3cbbea45ae52.office.live.com/self.aspx/Public/Espeak.sh I made a espeak file!
<jccorrea> hello
<jccorrea> i'm trying to execute a BR app  and got
<bazhang> rcmaehl, connected to ubuntu support somehow?
<rcmaehl> bazhang: how do I change the voice though?
<jccorrea> 'localhost' port 1527
<jccorrea> connection refused
<bazhang> rcmaehl, using what software
<rcmaehl> espeak
<jccorrea> is possible that a port is blocked in  my Ubuntu 10.10?but i Donjr t have a firewall
<jccorrea> Governement - NFe
<bazhang> http://espeak.sourceforge.net/languages.html rcmaehl
<jccorrea> 'localhost' port 1527 connection refused.how to check it?
<Donjr>  Okay, so I create a new connection, I scan and find my home network and click okay, now how do I tell it to connect?  It still says "Last Used: Never"
<rcmaehl> thx
<jccorrea> ubuntu 10.10..i look in network tools to find a open port
<bazhang> Donjr, wired? wireless? what encryption if any? associated with the ap?
<Donjr> wireless, no encryption, no ap, should be straight from the router.
<Donjr> the wireless scan does bring up the available wireless networks, I select my home network, it shows properly that it is unprotected, I click okay
<bazhang> Donjr, no ap? that means there is not a wifi spot to connect to
<Donjr> and still nothing.
<Donjr> oh
<Donjr> then yes, there IS a wifi spot to connect to, my wireless router
<bazhang> Donjr, what does ifconfig show it as ? wlan0 ?
<Donjr> I'm not sure which one it is under ifconfig, but under iwconfig it's eth1
<sacarlson> jccorrea: try sudo netstat -pant  see if you have anything listen on that port 1527
<bazhang> Donjr, whats the wireless chipset
<Donjr> broadcom 4311 I'm using the STA drivers, they finally allowed me to see network ap's when I clicked the 'scan' button
<bazhang> Donjr, sudo dhclient eth1    yields what
<Athenon> i decided to go with vnc for simplicity....i enabled ubuntu to be controlled remotely, but it's not letting me in.  i can ssh into ubuntu, but vnc just says connection failed (were on the same lan)
<jccorrea> sacarlson : nothing for port 1527 on localhost or 127.0.0.1
<nixjr> is there anyway to do an "ls > filename" and to add a "<br/>" at the end of every newline?
<jccorrea> sacarlson it's a java app (run o jre)
<sacarlson> jccorrea: this is on your server?  ok then what application is it that you thought was listening on that port?
<Donjr> shows listening on LPF/eth1macaddresss, sending on , same line as listening, sending on Socket/fallback, dhcpdiscover on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 and interval 6 twice, 12 twice, 18 and then 7, no dhcpoffers recieved
<rww> nixjr: ls | sed 's#$#<br/>#' > filename
<jccorrea> sacarlson : is in my desktop.
<bazhang> Donjr, then associate with the ap and try again
<bazhang> !wifi | Donjr please have a read
<ubottu> Donjr please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Athenon
<ubottu> Athenon: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nixjr> rww, fantastic, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: if you have ssh, you can launch X based apps using x forwarding
<sacarlson> jccorrea: well that tells me very little,  you should see if that app is seen in ps -A
<jccorrea> sacarlson,when i run this app i got this error..i take a look and only has package for rpm based..not for deb i think..but i'm  trying to execute
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: also, many apps have web interfaces (like torrent clients) which are more graceful
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  i figured it out.  it's a bug in ubuntu where when you first enable....blah, heres the link: http://blackmarketserver.com/blog/2010/10/17/get-remote-desktop-working-in-ubuntu-10-10
<Donjr> bazhang how do I associate with the ap?
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: i use pure ssh, the link may help others though. I find vnc to be vulgar
<sacarlson> jccorrea: rpm are not executable,  but you might be  able to use alien to convert it to deb
<Donjr> I'm looking over the howto now and the troubleshooting steps
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  yeah.  freenx looks like it would be a better solution, but im really not sure what it is or how it works
<jccorrea> sacarlson  yes,i did it
<bazhang> Donjr, did you check the specific steps in the link I gave you on exactly how to do that?
<Donjr> I"m looking for the steps on how to do that right now
<sacarlson> jccorrea: well with more info about the application and what it should do I'm not sure what I can tell you
<jccorrea> Caused by: org.apache.derby.client.am.DisconnectException: java.net.ConnectException : Erro ao conectar no servidor 'localhost' porta '1527'. Recebida a mensagem: 'Conexão recusada'.
<bazhang> jccorrea, whats the app
<jccorrea> bazhang http://www.emissornfe.fazenda.sp.gov.br/
<bazhang> jccorrea, the name of the software please
<sacarlson> jccorrea: wow now i need to translate also,  so maybe it has some dependency of something you don't have like appache?
<Donjr> either ap is named soemthing else in this or I still have not found exactly how to associate in this how to.
<bazhang> Donjr, or its hidden
<Donjr> what is hidden? I"m looking through this wireless howto to find the command to associate with my ap
<jccorrea> bazhang "Emissor de NF-e" ...it's a software to send and control tributes
<hoss> So, I havent used Ubuntu in like 3 years and alot has changed.  Specifically, what is this dock bar application on the far left side?  Im running netbook 10.10
<hoss> Also, I want the eye candy back and it says Mutter is running.  what is that?
<jccorrea> sacarlson the software run on java jre 1.6 or later.it's execute a jnlp
<sacarlson> jccorrea: what is the list of dependancy?
<bazhang> hoss, what does lsb_release -a say
<jccorrea> sacarlson i don't know java very much    <description>Emissor de Nota Fiscal Eletronica (NF-e)</description>
<jccorrea>     <description kind="short">Emissor NF-e</description>
<jccorrea>     <icon href="http://www.emissornfe.fazenda.sp.gov.br/logo_nfe.jpg" kind="default"/>
<jccorrea>     <icon href="http://www.emissornfe.fazenda.sp.gov.br/logo_nfe.jpg" kind="splash"/>
<jccorrea>     <shortcut online="true">
<FloodBot1> jccorrea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> bazhang: that's 10.10.
<rww> hoss: Mutter is the Metacity window manager (GNOME's default) + clutter, which is a toolkit for displaying things like that dock bar. The Ubuntu Netbook user interface is called Unity.
<hoss> bazhang, Ubuntu 10.10 maverick.
<Jordan_U> hoss: The netbook interface is signifigantly different from the normal "Desktop" interface, though in 11.04 the "unity" interface will be used for Desktop by default as well.
<jccorrea> sacarson http://pastebin.com/8wvsz3Tq
<Jordan_U> hoss: Currenly unity doesn't work with compiz, though that also will change in 11.04 (where it will *only* work with compiz :)
<Doonz> how can i check my hdd temps through smart through the cli
<hoss> Is there anyway to get the default bars back and get rid of the dock bar?
<kayzarg> hola
<hoss> Jordan_U, when is 11.04 expected to release?
<bazhang> hoss, April
<Jordan_U> hoss: 11 is the year, 04 is the month, so 11.04 will be released April 2011.
<hoss> So, I am stuck with this bloated unintunitive dockbar style?
<Jordan_U> hoss: No, you can use the standard Desktop interface.
<hoss> via login manager?
<Donjr> bazhang I'm sorry but nothing here tells me how to add or associate an ap with my network that I can find.  It tells me to check with my ap and see if it see's my card or not, but not how to associate
<hoss> Jordan_U, still cant use compiz with standard desktop interface though right?
<psyklown> hey. i would like to know if i installed to desktop environments beside one another. if that would significantly slow my system starting and/or while its running?
<daniel5> hi?
<Jordan_U> hoss: Compiz is the default with the standard desktop interface.
<daniel5> i need some help on configuring my sage notebook
<hoss> Jordan_U, excellent.
<psyklown> like if i had gnome and installed kde with it..
<hoss> Jordan_U, you know if conky has recieved a face lift, or is itt pretty much still the same?
<daniel5> i need some help on configuring my sage notebook: every time i start the nb logs in as 'admin'
<violetbby> heyyy
<daniel5> and i'm tired of logging of to my 'user' acount
<Jordan_U> hoss: Don't know.
<hoss> Jordan_U, kk.
<nov503> what is "kk" stand for?
<violetbby> ok
<sacarlson> jccorrea: well if you would tell me the name of the application it would be easy to help but without knowing I have to guess maybe it has dependancy on http://db.apache.org/derby/  derby?
<EmuAlert> nov503, pretty sure it's just "ok"
<violetbby> does anyone know how to install flash 10
<hoss> Jordan_U, finally is there a good place for documentation so I can catch up with all the changes and new applications?
<nov503> violetbby & EmuAlert, thanks
<bazhang> iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname   Donjr from the wiki
<violetbby> welcom
<Jordan_U> !manual | hoss
<ubottu> hoss: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jccorrea> sacarson i solve now using this post
<hoss> Jordan_U: Thanks boss.
<Jordan_U> hoss: You're welcome.
<jccorrea> sacarlson I solve the problem using this post http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=55400.0
<daniel5> anyone can help me? i need some help on configuring my sage notebook
<jccorrea> the problem was when the application try to create a database for it
<EmuAlert> violetbby, if you get Medibuntu ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu ), you can install flash just from the Ubuntu Software Center under "Canonical Partners"
<jccorrea> sacarlson i create a directory on "/" called /database and give 777 permission using chmod
<jccorrea> scarlson thanls a lot
<nov503> quit
<EmuAlert> How do you get root permission from the terminal?
<psyklown> i also have another question. i download the dev release of gnome 3, does that mean it would install on my system and when the new release comes out it updates to that?
<bazhang> EmuAlert, use sudo
<EmuAlert> bazhang, *feels stupid* thanks
<Donjr> Alright, can't figure out how to get this to associate, I'm lost.
<bazhang> Donjr, I just gave you the command
<Donjr> Ahh, I missed that, sorry, I have ran that command more than once with no response unfortunately
<bazhang> Donjr, what was the exact command you gave and the exact error message
<Donjr> I don't get an error, it just does nothing
<bazhang> Donjr, and the command you gave?
<Donjr> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "HomeNow"
<Donjr> tried with " " around HomeNow and without
<bazhang> Donjr, please pastebin the out put of ifconfig, lspci
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  im using freenx.  so far i really like it :)
<kayzarg> hola necesito instalar una tarjeta grafica en mi sistema
<kayzarg> y me sale un error
<kayzarg> alguien que me ayude
<rww> ubottu: es | kayzarg
<ubottu> kayzarg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Donjr> bazhang  http://pastebin.com/C23TJSMH   I threw in the iwconfig at the end as well
<kayzarg> ahi no hay nadie
<zookalicious> Does anyone happen to know how to change the color of the menu bars in all applications? A theme I installed has a slightly of color on the menu bars and I'd like to tweak it, but changing the gtkrc doesnt seem to work
<rww> kayzarg: then be patient. This channel is English-language only.
<kayzarg> ok
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: coolio
<kofte> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi kofte
<kofte> I've come across some information on the Ubuntu forum without much explanation, and I just wanted to clarify
<kofte> hi ActionParsnip
<kofte> Is it true that unsigned repositories won't work on AMD64?
<rww> kofte: can you link to the forums post that says that, please?
<bazhang> bcmwl-kernel-source  Donjr was that installed
<kofte> rww: sure, just a sec
<Donjr> yes, that was part of what I did to enable or get the STA drivers
<Donjr> the network manager now shows my home wireless ap, but it doesn't appear to pass that along to the device it's self.
<kofte> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Guest34342> how did i change awn-notifcation-deamon setting
<kofte> search for "if you're on amd64" for the relevant part (it's a long page)
<bazhang> Donjr, and you followed all of the steps in the broadcom wiki, extracting firmware or using from additional drivers
<ActionParsnip> kofte: you don't need the key to sign repos in any arch and they will work, the OS wil just moan a little, they are easy to import
<Donjr> I followed this to get to where I am now.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ApacheOmega> I'm in the process of installing LAMPP and I'm right at the end and I keep getting this message____ jasonsthomas@ubuntu:~$ mysql -u root
<ApacheOmega> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ApacheOmega>  --------- what am I doing wrong?
<hilarie> Alrighty... According to http://powdertoy.co.uk/Wiki.html?do=show&id=building_in_linux I need to install a list of dependancies... do I just do sudo apt-get <Dependancy Name>?
<bazhang> Donjr, because it showing up as eth1 leads me believe the device is not recognized properly
<Guest34342> i want to change my awn notification setting to deaflut any help
<bazhang> hilarie, for what software
<rww> kofte: I read that as the Skype repository being 32-bit only. AMD64 systems can install unauthenticated packages just fine.
<Donjr> it was showing up at wlan0 before I followed the steps on that sight
<Donjr> and dissabled my b44 hardwire with modprobe -r b43 b44 ssb wl
<kofte> ActionParsnip: I'm asking because for some reason Skype will install fine on one of my PCs but not the other
<Donjr> then modprobe wl
<bazhang> Donjr, then try the modprobe steps again
<Donjr> okay
<hilarie> @Bazhang I am trying to get the powder toy
<kofte> using the same steps
<bazhang> hilarie, what is the powder toy, what does it do
<kofte> and I thought this might be a clue to why
<hilarie> It's an awesomesauce little game, I already have it, I just need to update it and it wont, so I am trying to compile it
<bazhang> hilarie, from the repos? or some 3rd party / PPA
<rww> kofte: and indeed, it appears that the repository is 32-bit only. Skype's website is being silly and not showing me directory listing, but the amd64 repository files appear to not be there.
<ApacheOmega> OK I'll ask again -- what does this mean and what could I possibly be doing wrong cause I'm entering it in word per word-------------------  jasonsthomas@ubuntu:~$ mysql -u root
<ApacheOmega> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<hilarie> @bazhang I found an un-updated copy from a 3rd party repo,
<kofte> rww: what would be the consequences of that?
<Donjr> When I try to run the modprobe steps again it is telling me that ssb is in use
<wiseguyxp> Apache, do you have a password for your root user?
<bazhang> hilarie, its a dungeon crawling game?
<rww> kofte: that you can't use the repository method if you're on a 64-bit system, as the help.ubuntu.com page says.
<ApacheOmega> wiseguy:  yes OHHHHHHH!!!! thats what it is thankyou
<Guest34342> I want help regarding my awn notification deamon how i change there palces
<hilarie> @Bazhang it's a physic's game
<wiseguyxp> remember the -p at the end
<Donjr> bazhang the sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl  line gives me a Module ssb is in use. error
<Rolotony> Hello
<Rolotony> Does anyone know a good chan for Wireless networking?
<ApacheOmega> Wiseguy: Ok mabey that wasnt it caust I put my password in for root and its saying the same thig
<bazhang> hilarie, looks like a 3rdparty getdeb game
<bazhang> Rolotony, ##networking ?
<hilarie> @bazhang There is no up to date .deb available
<Donjr> and the darn thing changed to eth0 now instead of eth1
<Rolotony> bazhang: thanks
<ApacheOmega> i just did all this this morning but I cant remember what I di here
<Laibsch> I tried to upgrade my vserver from hardy to lucid and ran into bug 701961.  Anybody have an idea how to get out of the catch22? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62115344/update.log
<atul> Hi I have Ubuntu 10.10, wireless Intern ate very very slow.. can any one suggest remedies..please
<sacarlson> ApacheOmega: I think your mysqld is not running,  try ps -A see if the process is active
<bazhang> hilarie, well neither are supported here, perhaps contact them
<kofte> rww: I'm still confused about what's going on with my PCs.  Both of them have 64 bit processors.  However, on one of them, I accidentally installed Ubuntu 32-bit.  The one that has a problem with the Skype repository is the 32-bit OS one.
<Donjr> probably going to have to reinstall and start over...
<rww> kofte: How did you install Skype on the 64-bit one?
<ApacheOmega> scarlson: how do I do that
<wiseguyxp> Apache: In terminal, type "ps -ef | grep mysql"
<sacarlson> ApacheOmega: type in a terminal ps -A | grep my
<hilarie> @bazhang Where could I get help compiling something?
<rww> kofte: also, why are you asking about unsigned repositories and 64-bit systems if you're having issues with a 32-bit system :|
<kofte> I added the repository in /etc/apt and then did "aptitude install skype"
<ApacheOmega> Wiseguy: Thanks will do
<bazhang> Donjr, that seems extreme, not sure how to fix as you seem to have backtracked / ie used one method then another. perhaps reverse steps and start fresh
<bazhang> !compile | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> hilarie, install build-essential
<kofte> rww: because of what I read on the forum, it seems to be part of the puzzle.  I'm asking to figure out the rest of it!
<hilarie> @bazhang I have that
<Donjr> just apt-get remove everything I've done and try again?
<edbian> hilarie, Ask a more specific question.  What isn't working?
<bazhang> Donjr, I'd try anything before reinstalling, that truly is a last resort
<rww> kofte: There is no amd64 component to that skype repository, so I am skeptical that you installed skype on an amd64 system using it. You may want to run "uname -a" and check that the machine you think is 64-bit says x86_64 on it.
<hilarie> @edbian I will try the link Bazang provided
<edbian> hilarie, :)
<bazhang> edbian, compiling the powder toy
<ApacheOmega> WiseGuy: I typed that in and it just went to the next line
<edbian> bazhang, neat
<wiseguyxp> Apache: Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start'
<kofte> rww: the machine with working Skype says: Linux 2.6.31-22-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:51:13 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Athenon> im using freenx and my keyboard layout isnt right even though i set it to be usa.  for example, the ] is produced by hitting the key that normally produces |
<rww> kofte: that's 32-bit.
<wiseguyxp> Apache: It might just be mysql instead of mysqld, but I can't remember
<edbian> bazhang, hilarie YOu don't  have to compile.  They're pre-compiled.  Just download extract and run
<bazhang> kofte, not 64bit
<edbian> hilarie, it took me about 1 minute
<kofte> rww: is that the machine or the OS?
<rww> kofte: the OS. Whether your CPU is 32-bit or 64-bit is irrelevant to this.
<hilarie> @edbian :) could you tell me what you put into terminal :)
<edbian> hilarie, You downloaded the files right?
<hilarie> Aye, and then I put them in my home folder
<edbian> hilarie, did you extract it?
<hilarie> Aye
<edbian> hilarie, It should come as one zip file, then you extract it into 3 files.
<edbian> hilarie, just double click those files
<ApacheOmega> WiseGuy: I must be entering something wrong cause it doesnt recognize the command
<hilarie> @edbian heheheheheh
<sacarlson> ApacheOmega: try sudo restart mysql  or sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<edbian> hilarie, how do you feel?
<hilarie> @edbian I am especially retarded today
<ApacheOmega> Ijust wish I didnt exedently erease it today
<edbian> hilarie, Feel good, you're learning!  haha
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: are you sure you have the mysql server installed?
<ApacheOmega> Ssacarlson: Will do
<edbian> hilarie, I knew you could do that cause they looked like gears which means they're binaries (executable code)
<kofte> rww: the other machine says: Linux 2.6.31-22-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:48:17 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rww> kofte: that's 64-bit
<xormor> how do I install dosbox on my Ubuntu 1.04 LTS system?
<kofte> rww: OK, then I got them mixed up.  I accidentally installed a 32-bit OS on the machine with working Skype.  So I guess that solves the riddle.
<ActionParsnip> xormor: sudo apt-get install dosbox
 * rww nods
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image 2.6.31
<ubottu> '2.6.31' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ApacheOmega> sacarlson: ok it restarted - do I try to enter - mysql -u root again? and should I put my password where it says root?
<xormor> ActionParsnip: it doesn't have it.
<ActionParsnip> karmic
<ActionParsnip> !info dosbox lucid
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73+dfsg1-1 (lucid), package size 795 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<ActionParsnip> xormor: enable the universe repo in software centre
<xormor> ActionParsnip: Synaptic?
<sacarlson> ApacheOmega: give it a try,  seem I recall at install you are asked to enter a user name and password for admin
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: The command should be 'mysql -u root -p'.  It will ask for your password on the next line.
<Vustom> Question - I'm thinking about getting rid of Windows Vista and moving to Ubuntu, I've always wanted to do it but I never have because I wouldn't be able to play half of my games, so my question is
<ApacheOmega> sacarlson you know what I dont think i did the admin pasrt this time around
<Vustom> whats the best way to use Windows XP and Ubuntu together, on the same hard drive?
<ApacheOmega> Wiseguyxp:  alright
<kofte> Another question: It says on the forum that since Lucid Lynx, Skype has been added to the official partner repositories.  Would it work if I added that to Xubuntu 10.04 (on a third PC)?
<bobmarley> Vustom: dual boot or virtual machine
<AbhijiT> Vustom, insall xp then insall ubuntu
<edbian> Vustom, by dual booting.  Just install Ubuntu and choose 'install side by side' it does it all for you.  Then when you turn your computer on there is a menu to choose which OS to boot
<Vustom> Are.. you serious edbian?
<Vustom> That's so coool!!
<ActionParsnip> xormor: whatever, just get that repo enabled and it will come down
<bobmarley> any good tut on backuping ?
<edbian> Vustom, 100%  It is basically one of the biggest goals of the Ubuntu desktop
<Vustom> :O
<Vustom> Does it work with Vista too?
<xormor> ActionParsnip: ok. I edited sources.list with the text editor but it didn't come down.
<bobmarley> Vustom: yes
<edbian> Vustom, I did it and I bet 90% of the people here have dual-booted with XP at some point
<Vustom> o
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: install XP to a portion of the drive instead of the default 100%, leave unpartitioned space. Then install ubuntu to the free space
<edbian> Vustom, it works with vista, xp, and windows 7 (and probably 98 / 95 and 3.1)
<ActionParsnip> xormor: did you run: sudo apt-get update after editting the file
<Vustom> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to do that.. im new to this OS changing stuff
<kofte> Vustom: I have Ubuntu, XP and Win7 on the same machine
<edbian> Vustom, that's another way to do it.  assuming you don't already have xp installed
<xormor> ActionParsnip: no
<bobmarley> any good tut on backuping ?
<Vustom> Also I have another question
<edbian> Vustom, what
<Vustom> My computer came pre-installed so I don't have any of the sound drivers etc
<Vustom> How do I go about doing that on Ubuntu
<Vustom> ?
<Vustom> Or won't i need too
<edbian> Vustom, Are you looking for drivers for windows or Ubuntu?
<Vustom> Ubuntu
<Vustom> so i can listen to stuff
<Vustom> etc..
<Jordan_U> Vustom: If you're lucky you won't need to. It depends on how well your particular hardware is supported.
<ActionParsnip> xormor: that'd be why, you updated the file but didn't tell the OS to scan the repos you enabled
<edbian> Vustom, there is a very solid chance that Ubuntu will simply work out of the box.  the 'drivers' for many generic devices are built into the kernel
<Vustom> oo
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: I think i skipped a step cause it's not taking my password
<edbian> Vustom, It really is a much better system
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you can get XP drivers from manufacturers site
<Vustom> Is Ubuntu the best Linux out there?
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bobmarley> Vustom: yes
<AbhijiT> Vustom, no
<edbian> Vustom, there is no best
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: no, as the best linux distro doesn't exist
<Vustom> o
<Vustom> ok
<AbhijiT> Vustom, every distro has target audience. choose as per your requirment
<Vustom> let me change that to
<Vustom> leading linux software
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: how do you mean?
<Vustom> wait thats the same
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Do you remember setting the root password when you installed the mysql server?
<Vustom> nvm
<Vustom> ha.
<AbhijiT> Vustom, nope. and offtopic discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> Vustom, no, that's probably arch (it's newest)
<sacarlson> Vustom: by default ubuntu won't have some codec to play like mp3 and other video format for that you might want to install restricted extras https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: think of it as the same as "what is the BEST colour?"
<xormor> ActionParsnip: I did sudo apt-get update but it complained about a duplicate entry, and still it doesn't find dosbox.
<edbian> sacarlson, He doesn't even have it installed yet
<kofte> Vustom: I had a lot of trouble setting up my sound card to work with Ubuntu.  The more common your hardware is, the easier it will probably be to find support.
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: this morning I did but not this recent time
<bobmarley> Vustom: install gstreamer
<ActionParsnip> xormor: i'd check the duplicate out, it's in the repos dude, try enabling it in software centre
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Do you have anything in the database yet?
<Vustom> So, once i reformat my Windows Vista and install Windows Vista, I can download Ubuntu and when installing Ubuntu I can select Side-by-side and on startup I can select to use Windows Vista or Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kofte: do you use a creative audigy something?
<kofte> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<edbian> Vustom, what do you mean reformat windows vista and install windows vista?  Is it not already installed?  I thought we were talking about xp and Ubuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes, Grub2 can boot both, installing Ubuntu last means that wil all be handled for you
<ActionParsnip> kofte: a sound card
<sacarlson> Vustom: yup, if you hold shirt at boot you could select what you want to boot
<sacarlson> shift
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: no i just installed it and everything else today and while i was organizing all my icons i accidently ereased it in the trash bin
<Vustom> does it have a sexy interface
<Vustom> or does it look like cmd
<Vustom> ?
<Vustom> the boot selection
<Vustom> :D
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: What did you put in the trash?
<bobmarley> hey i have my backups how can re back my old box ?
<sacarlson> Vustom: default is text they have fancy ones
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: it can, you can give it a background and stuff, if you want you can use BURG which is more graphical but isn't supported here
<edbian> Vustom, it's 'sexy' please try and keep things on one line
<ApacheOmega> the actual folder i extracted to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: considering the boot selection is on the screen for mere seconds, why do you care?
<rote0000> slt
<Vustom> I don't i guess
<edbian> Vustom, Literally mine is up for 5 seconds (and I'm gonna shorten it today)
<Vustom> 1 more questions
<kofte> ActionParsnip: it's an integrated sound card in an Acer Aspire.
<edbian> Vustom, You can ask as many questions as you like
<bobmarley> any body have any answer ? of my question hum ?
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: the actual folder i extracted to the desktop
<Vustom> If i have a file on the Windows Vista (same hd) and want to move it on the Ubuntu desktop
<Vustom> is it easy?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you can make grub2 nice if you like. Like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.theme.bennett.png
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Did you install the mysql server from the repositories or from source?
<AbhijiT> !backup | bobmarley
<ubottu> bobmarley: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<edbian> Vustom, It's very easy to use Ubuntu to read the windows partition.  It is slightly more difficult to read the Ubuntu partition from within windows
<AbhijiT> !burg | Vustom
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: ubuntu can read and write NTFS. Windows cannot access Ext4 at all which is what ubuntu uses
<bobmarley> thanks AbhijiT
 * Vustom scratches head
<sacarlson> Vustom: you don't have to move it will auto mount and you can read and edit most files
<edbian> ActionParsnip, There is some program that lets windows read ext2 (but I don't think it's very stable)
<bezao> i'm getting "failed to bring up eth0" on "/etc/init.d/networking restart" this happens everytime i format my seven, ubuntu runs on virtualbox, the vbox is already on bridge connection! can someone help?
<Vustom> ohok
<Vustom> awesome
<ActionParsnip> edbian: default fs in Lucid and Maverick is Ext4
<Vustom> I have a 700MB cd that I can put Ubuntu on
<Vustom> is that big enough?
<edbian> Vustom, Ubuntu can edit the windows files, windows cannot edit the ubuntu files
<edbian> ActionParsnip, that's just ext2 with more features
<AbhijiT> Vustom, yes
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes, be sure to MD5 test the ISO you use
<edbian> Bustyes
<Vustom> how do i MD5 test the cd?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: true but its not accessible from windows with the app from fs-driver.org
<sacarlson> Vustom: yup that's big enuf, but you can also install with a usb flash disk
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: i dont know i just downloaded then went through Apache-php and now mysql installation and i'm now stuck
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<edbian> ActionParsnip, ah, thanks
<kofte> Vustom: Yes you can, but I recommend the following: make a separate partition (other than the partition with XP and Ubuntu) that will be used for storing files, and that both OS can access.
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Did you go to a website and download it?
<Vustom> Are there any other apps like grub2?
<AbhijiT> Vustom, burg
<ActionParsnip> edbian: I believe its being worked on but I personally think microsoft should get their ass in gear
<AbhijiT> and lilo
<edbian> Vustom, burg, lilo, grub1  but who cares?
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: yeah the apache friends site
<edbian> ActionParsnip, who cares what they do
<bezao> i'm getting "failed to bring up eth0" on "/etc/init.d/networking restart" this happens everytime i format my seven, ubuntu runs on virtualbox, the vbox is already on bridge connection! can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: folks who dualboot
<edbian> ActionParsnip, haha, not me :)
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Are you trying to get a LAMP (Linux/Apache/Mysql/PHP) server running?
<Vustom> I noticed that Ubuntu has a music store and it says you can stream music
<edbian> Vustom, yep
<bobmarley> :)
<Vustom> can i stream full sound tracks? just like grooveshark
<avis> any audiobooks ?
<AbhijiT> !manual | Vustom you first read this
<Assid> anyoe here use gnucash? or can recommend any other decent form of account management
<ubottu> Vustom you first read this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: yeah - I'm looking at my root folder right now that says LAMP
<AbhijiT> Assid, homebank
<Vustom> thanks.. ill go read it
<Vustom> :D
<edbian> Vustom, have fun
<kofte> thanks for the help everyone
<kofte> later
 * Vustom hates reading
<AbhijiT> Vustom, this is linux. you must read...
<edbian> Vustom, That's like saying you hate learning
<Assid> AbhijiT: im guessing it supports import from qif?
<shcherbak> Vustom: install festival, it reads for you.
<AbhijiT> Assid, i should. you check their site
<thejoker> I need help my download is horribly slow
<Vustom> o
<thejoker> any help willb e appreciated
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: You'll be surprised at how much easier it is to do with the package manager.  Try 'sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server' in terminal.
<AbhijiT> thejoker, try axe
<ActionParsnip> thejoker: from all sites? Have you tried torrents
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: During the installation, it will ask you for a root password for the mysql server.  Remember the password you enter there, because that will be the password you will use to connect as the root user to the mysql server in the future.
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: do I put that all in one line?
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Yes
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: Everything after the install command will be installed.
<xormor> ActionParsnip: I checked out the Program Sources, I enabled the CD-ROM. Should I enable backports?
<bezao> i'm getting "failed to bring up eth0" on "/etc/init.d/networking restart" this happens everytime i format my seven, ubuntu runs on virtualbox, the vbox is already on bridge connection! can someone help?
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: ok I'm gonna try it out now
<ActionParsnip> xormor: CDROM isn't needed as you have a web access
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to paste a file location into the terminal without the "file://"?
<xormor> ActionParsnip: ok. I will try to enable it all in the Program Sources.
<AbhijiT> EmuAlert, ctrl shift v
<Vustom> If i download Ubuntu and run it off my desktop, just to use the "Try Ubuntu" feature, will that be ok?
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: you'll need to mount the location, you should find it in ~/.gvfs
<Vustom> or will i need to burn to disc and restart comp?
<wiseguyxp> bezao: Run the 'ifconfig' command in terminal and see if you have an eth0 interface defined.
<thejoker> Im connected on my wireless network and it takes about a 5 hours to download 30Mb of updates
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: to test it, yes. The install ability is there too
<thejoker> any ideas
<thejoker> ?
<diegoaguilar> hello,
<diegoaguilar> I need some help with ubunut
<edbian> Vustom, I suggest you burn the CD and restart.  But you can install using wubi (which makes installing even simpler) but is a bit of a hack and usually has bugs
<diegoaguilar> exactly, I need to see my windows files
<rtdos> how can i uninstall the default gnome / ubuntu games without uninstalling the gnome / ubuntu desktop ?
<AbhijiT> !details | diegoaguilar
<ubottu> diegoaguilar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> diegoaguilar, go to computer -> double click your windows drive -> edit away my friend
<ActionParsnip> thejoker: try a different server
<rockcolttumtum> i'm having trouble getting win7 to boot from grub (ubuntu 10.10) if anyone can lend a hand let me know or send me an IM. i don't want to trouble the chat room with my noobness
<bezao> wiseguyxp nop, only got 'lo'
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you'll find the answers to all your questions if you just use the OS
<edbian> Vustom, yes, bite the bullet.  Burn the cd, boot it :)
<Vustom> ok :)
<wiseguyxp> thejoker: Try going to System > Administration > Update Manager.  Click Settings at the bottom.  Go to the Ubuntu Software tab and click the dropdown for 'download from'.  Click 'other'.  Click 'select best server' and let it do its thing.
<Vustom> 1 more thing
<thejoker> different server ???
<edbian> Vustom, what
<Vustom> does Ubuntu run faster then XP/Vista etc?
<edbian> Vustom, I think so
<EmuAlert> rtdos, go to Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center, click on Installed Software and uninstall anything you don't want
<rockcolttumtum> yes. impo
<Vustom> k :D
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: Ok this is what it says now---------------- Reading package lists... Done
<edbian> Vustom, it doesn't get bogged down with a bunch of spyware and junk
<ApacheOmega> Building dependency tree
<ApacheOmega> Reading state information... Done
<ApacheOmega> apache2 is already the newest version.
<ApacheOmega> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> ApacheOmega: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ApacheOmega> mysql-server is already the newest version.
<Vustom> .. thanks for reminding me
<Vustom> what security programs can i use
<Vustom> D:
<edbian> Vustom, you don't need any :)
<ApacheOmega> sorry about the floodage people
<Vustom> WUT
<Vustom> :O
<Vustom> why not
<Vustom> ?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: depends on config. I can make XP stupidly fast but it won't do much useful stuff
<AbhijiT> !virus | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<edbian> Vustom, arguably the best part of linux.  It's much more secure.  You don't need anti-virus, anti-spyware, or a firewall really
<AbhijiT> Vustom, please read that manual. it has all your answeres.
<Vustom> o
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: there is a firewall built in and you can configure that, if you use a router it's not really needed
<wiseguyxp> bezao: It's probably an issue with VirtualBox not bridging the interface correctly.  Did you make sure that you have the network interface enabled?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rockcolttumtum> i'm having trouble getting win7 to boot from grub (ubuntu 10.10) if anyone can lend a hand let me know or send me an IM. i don't want to trouble the chat room with my noobness
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: read the manual, then ask questions
<bezao> wiseguyxp sure it's enabled, i got this problem last time i formated windows, but i did not remember what i've did, but i got help from here
<Assid> AbhijiT: what format does the date have to be to work with homebank ?? its not letting me import correctly
<DingGGu> what dpkg in "iomanip.h" ?
<ActionParsnip> rockcolttumtum: try:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Vustom> whats the size of ubuntu?
<Hobbes> Windows should be first when duel booting with linux because if its second, it will destroy linuxs boot system or something, right? Could I install ubuntu, win7, then ubuntu a second time to restore that boot file?
<gary_> hello?
<DingGGu> hello guys, what dpkg in "iomanip.h" ?
<rockcolttumtum> okay action. so just in that order?
<Guest11871> never been to this thing. what is it?
<AbhijiT> Assid, no idea. check their docs/wiki
<Vustom> nvm
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: about 3Gb with all the useful stuff
<Vustom> 700mb
<Vustom> :D
<Vustom> o
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: It looks like you have everything installed already.  Take a look at this link to reset the password: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-generic
<rockcolttumtum> or all at once?
<Ziber> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Guest11871> does anyone know how to format stuff using awk? i got stuck doing something trying to work through some tomcat access logs
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: installed, it includes a full office suite, full CD / DVD burning software and other nicenesses
<Guest11871> ???
<diegoaguilar> hello i run ubuntu 10 10, i installed it from windows
<wiseguyxp> bezao: I know I've done this before too, but I can't remember what I did either :)
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: thanks a lot buddy
<Vustom> thats nice
<Vustom> and the music store?
<bezao> wiseguyxp when i run 'dhclient' ubuntu brings up eth1, with a network ip(192...) but i cant ping it by windows, or check for updated on ubuntu
<edbian> Vustom, It's got that too
<edbian> diegoaguilar, so what?
<Guest11871> hey bezao why dont you watch your /var/log/messages
<orang> ae
<Guest11871> ifconfig ethx up & tail -f /var/log/messages
<diegoaguilar> so I need to see my windows files
<Guest11871> it will show you whats fucked up
<wiseguyxp> bezao: You need to modify your /etc/network/interfaces file to use eth1 instead of eth0
<Hobbes> Windows should be first when duel booting with linux because if its second, it will destroy linuxs boot system or something, right? Could I install ubuntu, win7, then ubuntu a second time to restore that boot file?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes thats installed
<edbian> diegoaguilar, go to places -> computer.  What is listed there?
<rtdos> @emualert, when i do it appears to be uninstalling gnome-desktop
<bezao> Guest11871 got a lot of erros, lol
<edbian> Hobbes, why don't you install win7 then Ubuntu and only have to install ubuntu once?  (yes you are correct about windows destroying grub)
<ActionParsnip> Hobbes: yes, windows will nuke the MBR with its own
<Guest11871> if you see too many errors then pipe to grep for your dhcp stuff assuming thats what you commented about
<bezao> wiseguyxp nah, last time someone helped me to change eth1 to eth0, then it worked, but i doint remember how
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: this is the last question - when I want to type some PHP code noe I can just go to bluefish I know but how do I get my code to compile in php?
<Vustom> you know how on windows the startup screen before the login screen always is stretched ? is this the same on ubuntu
<Guest11871> anybody use sed awk, grep etc here?
<Hobbes> edbian: Because it would be easier to get windows once I have a working PC with linux
<ActionParsnip> Hobbes: if you do it the other way, you will need to boot to live CD and reinstate the bootloader, if you just do it the other way you will have no problems
<edbian> Vustom, I don't know what you're talking about.  Nothing on windows will affect Ubuntu and vica-versa.  There is a good chance Ubuntu will not have that problem.
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: You don't compile PHP.  You put it in your web directory (usually /var/www) and navigate to it with a web browser.
<Guest11871> stuck on somethin
<Vustom> k :)
<edbian> Hobbes, Is it easy to get linux without a working PC?  I'm confused
<ActionParsnip> Guest11871: ask away (you will benefit from asking in #bash too)
<Hobbes> Just trust me edbian
<Vustom> does anybody know if Ubuntu supports Adobe Photoshop CS5?
<diegoaguilar> edbian, I see systemfiles, cd/dvd and system, but not my windows partition
<ApacheOmega> wiseguyxp: OK cool I think I'll get some rest and get back at it tomorrow - thanks for everything
<wiseguyxp> bezao: Last time you installed Ubuntu?
<Guest11871> trying to use prinft, but the first two columns are in an array
<edbian> Hobbes, haha, ok  Are you the same hobbes from before?
<wiseguyxp> ApacheOmega: No problem
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you may be able to install it in wine. chaeck the appdb for compatibility
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bezao> wiseguyxp last time i formated windows, i had this same issue, with ubuntu network on vbox,
<edbian> diegoaguilar, what is in system?, what is in systemfiles?
<Guest11871> so it tells me not enough crap provided for formatting
<Vustom> thanks
<Hobbes> I'm that hobbes evil digital bot twin
<Vustom> ima go read all these links
<EmuAlert> rtdos, I think you're uninstalling the wrong thing. If you're trying to uninstall a game, you should only be able to see its logo and read more about it/see a screen shot in the description. If its icon is just a box with some stuff in it, you probably shouldn't be uninstalling it
<Vustom> if i get stuck ill be back on ltr
<edbian> Hobbes, curious
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: there are many opensource graphic packages out there you can use instead
<edbian> Vustom, have fun
<Guest11871> my objective is to work through tomcat localhost_access_logs, i already grabbed date and did stiff, then up and basically used associative arry to mimic group by two columns then count
<sacarlson> Vustom: I used to use photoshop but now gimp on linux does about the same things
<Guest11871> but the formatting is screwed up
<edbian> sacarlson, Vustom gimp is great :)
<dragonkeeper> is there any way i can make my desktop screen capture and broadcast as a webcam...live   ???
<Guest11871> and i dont know how to give 2 format args to an arry and thenn cnt
<Hobbes> ActionParsnip: I didn't quit follow you, so I could install linux, then windows, then linux again to restore the MBR?
<edbian> Hobbes, then will work.
<edbian> Hobbes, but installing windows first is easier.  That's all he's saying (you already know that)
<wiseguyxp> bezao: Can you copy your /etc/networking/interfaces file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give me the link?
<Hobbes> Does unetbootin format the flash drive to fat32?
<diegoaguilar> edbian, in system only the boot and system volume formation of windows
<diegoaguilar> edbian,  and system files, the ubuntu files
<edbian> diegoaguilar, are you sure it's not somewhere in system?  It must be! :)
<edbian> diegoaguilar, Look deepr
<diegoaguilar> its not :S
<diegoaguilar> edbian, its not
<edbian> diegoaguilar, what is the output sudo fdisk -l?  pastebin it for me
<bezao> wiseguyxp has the default, "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<jethrot> PHP was recently updated on my server, and now when I turn display_errors on it puts out pages upon pages of errors.  However, when I change things in php.ini, it display_error makes changes but error_reporting doesn't modify that.. what could be overriding it?
<jethrot> someone in #php said my copy is broken
<wiseguyxp> bezao: If dhclient worked for eth1, it show an entry in 'ifconfig'
<Hobbes> How does unitbootin decide what format to use? Or does it just use what ever format is already existing?
<ActionParsnip> Hobbes: you don't install ubuntu a 2nd time, you can use the live CD to put the bootloader back on the disk. Why not make your life EASIER by simply installing Windows first as you have been advised by nearly every active user?
<bezao> wiseguyxp sure! it shows eth1 192.168.0.45
<edbian> Hobbes, formate of what?
<thejoker> any idea why wireless connection is so slow
<bezao> but i cant ping my router or my windows local ip wiseguyxp
<diegoaguilar> edbian,  Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<diegoaguilar> /dev/sda1   *           1          26      203776    7  HPFS/NTFS
<diegoaguilar> La partición 1 no termina en un límite de cilindro.
<diegoaguilar> /dev/sda2              26       58597   470470656    7  HPFS/NTFS
<diegoaguilar> /dev/sda3           58597       60789    17604608    7  HPFS/NTFS
<diegoaguilar> /dev/sda4           60789       60802      105496    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<FloodBot1> diegoaguilar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiseguyxp> bezao: Are you pinging by IP address?
<edbian> !pasetbin | diegoaguilar,
<bezao> wiseguyxp yes
<Hobbes> Of the flash drive, like Fat32, ext 4 etc
<edbian> !pastebin | diegoaguilar,
<ubottu> diegoaguilar,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> thejoker: run:   sudo lshw -C network    and use http://pastie.org
<diegoaguilar> !pastebin
<ActionParsnip> thejoker: to give the output
<_skpl> emualert haha
<edbian> Hobbes, I don't think it changes it.
<dragonkeeper> is there any way i can capture a desktop screen and make it a video device so i can broadcast it as a webcam ?
<Hobbes> edbian so it would be fine to use whatever you want?
<wiseguyxp> bezao: Try the 'route' command.  What does the default destination line say?
<ActionParsnip> dragonkeeper: recordmydesktop
<edbian> Hobbes, Are you installing Ubuntu onto it?  If you are it will change the format to ext4
<edbian> diegoaguilar, sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<dragonkeeper> ActionParsnip   that just records   i want to broadcast it live  ...
<edbian> diegoaguilar, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<rockcolttumtum> Action I tried your script and it didn't do anything. I'm not sure what I did wrong but trying to start win7 from grub brings me back to grub
<Hobbes> edbian not installing ubuntu onto it, but making it a bootable for using it to install onto HDD
<edbian> What do you guys think?  Is diegoaguilar's windows files on /dev/sda2 ?
<edbian> Hobbes, What OS then?  windows?
<bezao> wiseguyxp 192.168.0.1
<Hobbes> Id be creating it under XP
<onekenthomas> using simple backup,  is it possible to be emailed if backup fails?
<thejoker> ok done
<wiseguyxp> bezao: That's what the gateway says?  The mask is 0.0.0.0 and the Iface is eth1, correct?
<edbian> Hobbes, Making a usb drive boot-able is pointless if there is no OS on it
<bezao> wiseguyxp yes, it's like that
<Hobbes> Id be turning it into a "live CD"
<Hobbes> But I wouldn't be running off it except to install
<edbian> Hobbes, then you're putting the ubuntu ISO onto it?  It will become ext4
<Hobbes> To install ubunto onto a HDD
<edbian> Hobbes, yeah I get it.  The drive will become ext4
<Hobbes> If it does that, then I won't be able to do anything with it from XP though, right?
<edbian> Hobbes, umm yeah.  What do you want to do with it from xp anyway though?  (I thought you didn't have xp installed in the first place) ?
<Hobbes> How can I create a format that isn't recognized by the  OS that its being created it from?
<avis> i had run across a script which i believe i still have which is a nautilus actions script and allows you to share any file on your hard drive to gvfs web or some such a web address that would like to the file shared.  my port 80 is blocked so if it does indeed work i'm wondering if it would be any trouble to move it over to port 8080 ?  script is here:  http://pastebin.com/rGJMzS3R
<edbian> Hobbes, unetbootin knows it
<wiseguyxp> bezao: And you're saying you can't ping 192.168.0.1?
<Hobbes> But what if I need to make a correction or want to add more onto the USB flash drive?
<edbian> Hobbes, Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<edbian> Hobbes, you wanna correct the Ubuntu image?
<IanWizard> Ok, so I've got this brand new usb cdrom drive, and I'm trying to dd it to get an iso, but after 5MB (exactly), it just stops.  Wha?
<bezao> wiseguyxp yes, i cant ping 192.168.0.1(router), and my win box(192.168.0.21), ubuntu is 192.168.0.45
<edbian> Hobbes, the Ubuntu image is the only thing that will be on the usb stick
<edbian> Hobbes, when you're done you can erase it.  You just can't read/write the ext4 filesystem that's on there from in windows
<thejoker> ok i went to that site
<thejoker> http://pastie.org/1533072
<Hobbes> That link should be unnecessary with unetbootin I would think
<edbian> Hobbes, unetbootin can be used to achieve the same thing but the guide help walks you through it more
<Hobbes> This guide says nothing about unetbootin, and talks as though your not using it.
<EmuAlert> Is there a way to have multiple desktop rows but still have them all arranged side-by-side on the panel? Or have only one row but have them arranged in a grid when you do expo?
<Hobbes> Like this guide speaks of downloading the ISO, unetbootin does that for you
<wiseguyxp> bezao: It seems like everything is set correctly.  Do you remember at all what you did last time to fix it?
<edbian> Hobbes, I know.  It uses a different app instead.  It's a similar idea though once you get past those details
<naptastic> Is Ubiquity the name of the Ubuntu installer?
<bezao> wiseguyxp nop, thats the problem :/
<Hobbes> Well I can't really use the guide if its that different
<edbian> naptastic, yes
<bezao> this time i'll write so i wont forget it wiseguyxp
<edbian> Hobbes, You can when you're running the installer
<Ziber> If I have a CD of ubuntu 8.04, can I just apt-get dist-upgrade to get to 10?
<bezao> thx anyway wiseguyxp i need to sleep i'll ask later, maybe someone knows :)
<naptastic> edbian, thanks. :-)
<wiseguyxp> bezao: No problem.  Sorry I couldn't get it fixed for ya.
<Hobbes> So why can't one install ubuntu twice?
<Hobbes> How difficult/complicated/technical is it to restore that file windows instillation destroys?
<bezao> np wiseguyxp gnite
<edbian> Hobbes, it's technical, it's not hard
<edbian> naptastic, no problem
<Ziber> Also, when running it live, why wont it detect both monitors? I have an external monitor attached to my laptop and its only using that one, not my laptop screen.
<edbian> Hobbes, you can install Ubuntu twice.  It's just silly
<Fuddledumpy> Hello everyon
<Hobbes> edbian: unless restoring that file is too complicated for me
<Luvz2drv> how do i install the KDE desktop on 10.10
<edbian> Hobbes, In the event that it is too complicated for you then yes it will be difficult / complicated / technical for you.
<AbhijiT> Luvz2drv, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<edbian> AbhijiT, Beat me too it!
<thejoker420> It is taking for ever to update ubuntu any ideas
<thejoker420> ?
<Fuddledumpy> sudo make me a sandwich
<AbhijiT> edbian, amm??????
<Hobbes> That link, does that include instructions in restoring that file?
<edbian> AbhijiT, I was gonna say that to Luvz2drv
<AbhijiT> edbian, ok
<Ziber> anyone?
<AbhijiT> !dualhead | Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<edbian> Hobbes, It does not.  But here is one that does
<edbian> !restoregrub
<Hobbes> Thats not a link...
<edbian> What is it somebody?  !restore-grub?
<edbian> Hobbes, I'm trying to get the bot to say it
<Hobbes> Someone changed the code?
<Jordan_U> Hobbes: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<edbian> !grub | Hobbes
<ubottu> Hobbes: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<edbian> there it is
<Hobbes> OK, which of those links should I use? Or do I need them all?
<edbian> Hobbes, well I'm going to bed. Good luck with your linux install!
<avis> any way to trace the cause of my last system halt/lockup ?
<edbian> Hobbes, Follow any one of them you want.  There is more than one way to fix grub.  Many of them problem are the exact same process
<Ziber> !xinerma
<Hobbes> Edbian if you wait a moment, I can explain why I may need to install linux, then windows
<avis> aren't there 2 gui packages useful in grub2 things ?
<Ziber> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jordan_U> Hobbes: I personally prefer http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide . It's more steps than some other guides, but there is less room for error.
<Hobbes> If your interested
<edbian> Hobbes, sure, lay it on me
<Hobbes> Dang links load on the same page so one replaces the next
<thejoker420> i need help
<AbhijiT> edbian, :D
<avis> i do believe Jordan is correct especially in cases where windows has been installed and wiped out the MBR
<edbian> Hobbes, are terrible
<AbhijiT> thejoker420, ask
<edbian> AbhijiT, :)
<thejoker420> i need help with my wireless connection
<_CommandeR_> how do I extend an extended partition ?
<thejoker420> its taking forever to update
<AbhijiT> !gparted | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<edbian> Hobbes, Please tell me!  I'm on the edge of my seat here
<_CommandeR_> AbhijiT, Already got it
<Hobbes> I got a ancient old computer, got a brand new computer from parts (still need a case though, coming shortly)  I don't have the HDD space for directly downloading win7, but if I can get linux onto the new computer, I can download win7 there.
<thejoker420> 270MB estimated at 13 hours
<_CommandeR_> got ~50GiB unused space and want to make a partition however all logical are used and already got an extended
<avis> i use windows xp pro under virtualbox its extremely light
<AbhijiT> Hobbes, install linux first then install windows and then just restore grub. it takes only 2 minutes
<Hobbes> With 2tb on the new drive, space is not a issue, and I can burn win7 there even
<edbian> Hobbes, Why not use the live CD to download windows 7?
<edbian> Hobbes, and burn it?
<edbian> Hobbes, anywho, I'm going to bed.  Have fun with that! :)
<Hobbes> Oh, eh, maybe, but It might take awhile
<avis> if you have an operating system it isn't too much trouble to put win 7 on a usb drive, totally offtopic, full responsiblity taken, however, everyone is offtopic ;)
<edbian> Hobbes, It won't be any slower
<Hobbes> I mean the win7 download might take awhile, and it would be nice to be able to do other things in the mean time, but you have a point
<Hobbes> Avis: it also has to be bootable, and I don't have my instructions for makign a bootable win7 flash drive yet, but it may be difficult, anyway win7 is huge
<Hobbes> I may have to download it twice
<avis> Hobbes, i dont mind copying and pasting into a message for you if that'll help
<avis> may i PM you Hobbes ?
<Hobbes> avis: I don't know what your talking about, go ahead
<avis> they hang people for much less than this ;)  in here
<Hobbes> No need to ask permission to PM me
<Hobbes> If I don't like your PM, I can tell you to get lost or ignore you there :p
<Ziber> I've followed the Xinerama tutorial, how do I 'reload' X?
<Assid> anyone here uses gnucash?
<Assid> homebank has a few bugs with the date going off
<AbhijiT> Assid, whts wrong with gnucash?
<Assid> AbhijiT: it converts all my categories to seperate ledgers
<Assid> and theres no way to set an opening balance.. so i had to create a new ledger .. to set my opening balance
<AbhijiT> Assid, http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/49400
<Ziber> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Ten-Eight> Assid: I've been using Homebank 3.6 for a couple of years and have never experienced any problem with the date. Are you referring to the latest version?
<Hobbes> Heh, avis disappeared on me
<Assid> the latest in ubuntu... im in india..so my system date format is probably causing it
<Ten-Eight> Assid: okay...was just checking.
<Ten-Eight> Assid: I've not used the latest version. I'm still on 8.04 on the system where I use Homebank.
<nixjr> if "ls | sed 's#$#<br>#'" appends <br> to the end of each line, what command would be used to place it at the start of each line instead?
<arthurh> So, I blacklisted iwlagn on my 6300 to see if I could get ndiswrapper to work with N (I know there's an issue with the ucode on the intel 6300s and 2.4 or 5ghz N which I was experiencing) and came to the conclusion that ndiswrapper is not going to work -- so I unblacklisted iwlagn, blacklisted ndiswrapper, and now the iwlagn module doesn't autoload at boot anymore! -- I have to modprobe it after every boot to get wireless working -- anyone have an idea wha
<arthurh> t's going on?
<lwizardl> hello
<paq7512> hi
<TpyoKnig> is there a way to reset my current password if im logged in? without booting from a live cd, i changed it and now its not taking my new pass or old pass..
<maco> TpyoKnig: type "passwd"
<TpyoKnig> i've done that and it asks for current password
<TpyoKnig> then i enter what i typed and it says incorrect
<erik71usaaa> just wish 10.10 would work with my video card
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: you can boot in recover or single user mode and change passwords
<erik71usaaa> i wud even buy a new video card
<ActionParsnip> TpyoKnig: run: passwd   and you can reset your own pass
<TpyoKnig> when I try the passwd route
<TpyoKnig> it says
<TpyoKnig> "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<erik71usaaa> i get blank screen on start up
<ActionParsnip> TpyoKnig: try: sudo -i   then run:  passwd route
<galamar> would it be ok to ask a question here even though i asked in #ubuntu+1
<erik71usaaa> i hav nvidia pci express video card
<TpyoKnig> ActionParsnip: [sudo] password for user:
<TpyoKnig> no go :-/
<erik71usaaa> \if anyone has any suggestions
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: sorry I misread your first statement , I thought you couldn't login, ignore my last suggestion
<erik71usaaa> im still running 9.04
<ActionParsnip> TpyoKnig: ok then reboot and hold shift, select recovery mode, then select root, you can now run: passwd route
<rww> erik71usaaa: 9.04 isn't supported here, since it reached End of Life in October.
<TpyoKnig> well... cant do that either... this is on a CR48...
<erik71usaaa> im aware of that
<erik71usaaa> im trying to find a videom card that will work
<ActionParsnip> TpyoKnig: what's a CR48?
<erik71usaaa> sorry rww whats the best video card to buy
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: it doesn't exist
<rww> erik71usaaa: I have a Radeon HD 3450 that works fine for me. Your taste and experience may vary.
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: nvidia support linux very well
<erik71usaaa> i mean that does not give me blank
<Blue1> ati or nvidia is well supported.  and intel support is growing.
<TpyoKnig> ActionParsnip:  the google laptop that comes with "ChromiumOS" and I've replaced with Ubuntu 10.10 BUT it doesnt use a standard bootloader
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: looks like a type there?  man passwd
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: if you get black screen at boot use: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<erik71usaaa> was it just the intel onbaord
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: typo
<ActionParsnip> TpyoKnig: if you install 10.10 then it will have grub2 installed
<erik71usaaa> do i hav to use grub 2
<galamar> i get this error while trying to update          "Error authenticating some packages It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages."                     how can i authenticate these?
<erik71usaaa> im not good at editing
<avis> my computer is randomly crashing and i'd like to be able to track down what is causing it.  its worked all day without any issues.
<AbhijiT> can i have lifereado sit on panel and alert me when new feed update? like yarssr?
<erik71usaaa> but if i new list of video cards
<erik71usaaa> that work
<erik71usaaa> i would buy one
<rww> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> galamar: can you use http://pastie.org and give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | erik71usaaa
<ubottu> erik71usaaa: please see above
<TpyoKnig> I think this is my problem:
<TpyoKnig> http://mohammednv.wordpress.com/2008/01/08/authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-changing-user-passwords-in-linux/
<nit-wit> erik71usaaa, are you sure it is a card failure, and are you dual booted?
<erik71usaaa> ok ill try it
<erik71usaaa> no
<erik71usaaa> its 64mb nvidia pci express
<AbhijiT> anone knows any rss reader which sits on panel?
<erik71usaaa> i  got this server board from a friend
<galamar> ActionParsnip: how do i use pastie.org?
<Starminn> My WINE menu (under Applications->Wine->Programs->*) isn't refreshing. I've reinstalled it but it still shows old programs as well as not displaying something I just installed through it (it worked before on my original install but not now). How might I force WINE to refresh, or where might I locate help for this?
<nit-wit> erik71usaaa, have you edited the kernel at boot to nomodeset to get in yet.
<erik71usaaa> no
<newer_than_you> How do I get tlc?
<erik71usaaa> im not good at editing
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: sounds posible if you created your users manualy by manipulated /etc/password and /etc/shadow files
<nit-wit> erik71usaaa, that works in grub2 to turn off the driver for the card.
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: you could sudo -s ; more /etc/shadow
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: and verify that the shadow entry exists
<nit-wit> erik71usaaa, this is easy and does not stay beyond the edit, it is a persession edit.
<erik71usaaa> ok
<erik71usaaa> i figured if i bought right video
<erik71usaaa> i noy need to edit
<erik71usaaa> im lucky my system does not hav onboard video
<Blue1> mine does works fine
<TpyoKnig> sacarlson: it is there, so I booted into Chrome (which is Linux) and chrooted into it and set the password that way
<nit-wit> erik71usaaa, bot to the grub menu hit e for edit use the arrow keys to navigate to the end of the kernel or where there are other commands in the first kernel end. Remove any nvidia notation and replace it with nomodeset, hit crtl-x to boot.
<Jordan_U> erik71usaaa: Your card probably will work with Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10.
<erik71usaaa> wats the command
<newer_than_you> !help tlc
<nit-wit> Jordan_U, you are probably correct.
<erik71usaaa> in terminal
<newer_than_you> !tlc
<erik71usaaa> to say wat video i hav
<Jordan_U> nit-wit: I don't think 9.04 had KMS for nvidia, so nomodeset would do nothing.
<erik71usaaa> hey 9.04 works great
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: aren't they in different partitions?
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: sudo lshw -C display
<nit-wit> Jordan_U, I wondered about that I saw indications it would work with grub-legacy.
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: support for Jaunty is no more dude
<Jordan_U> erik71usaaa: It is no longer getting security updates and is not supported (that includes not getting support from us in #ubuntu).
<galamar> Actionparsnip: do you want me to post the apt-get output here?
<Jordan_U> erik71usaaa: Why don't you want to use 10.04 or 10.10?
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: or at least different directory so if you change password there the file will still not be changed in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> galamar: use the pastie site, then paste the url the page changes to
<erik71usaaa> product: NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]
<galamar> http://pastie.org/1533170
<Cuberoot> I have a laptop running 10.10. x11 just started (worked before last apt-get dist-upgrade)  barfing w/ rm_init_adapter(0) failed & VM: nv_vm_malloc_pages: failed to allocate contiguous memory in dmesg.  not seeing any useful searches.  any suggestions?
<erik71usaaa> does that help
<Jordan_U> erik71usaaa: Please install or upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu.
<sacarlson> TpyoKnig: oh you chroot into ubuntu from chromeos,  I'm not sure that will work eather, not sure the kernel is involved in passwd
<amit> what is .trash-1000?
<erik71usaaa> i asked question
<ActionParsnip> galamar: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<Jordan_U> erik71usaaa: And you have recieved an answer, even if it's not one you like.
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: i use one of those in my Asus P1-AH2 Pundit, Works great
<erik71usaaa> did u hav to edit
<ActionParsnip> galamar: you may want to remove the defunct repos just to tidy up
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: edit what!?
<erik71usaaa> yur boot menu
<galamar> ActionParsnip: how do i know the bad ones?
<ActionParsnip> galamar: also natty is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> erik71usaaa: No, and I use a supported version of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> galamar: read the output, your release isn't supported here
<erik71usaaa> i understand
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: to achieve what?
<erik71usaaa> i neant so i wont have the monitor going blank isue
<erik71usaaa> i will install an see wat happens
<ActionParsnip> erik71usaaa: no, worked fine with nouveau without the nomodeset and I always force the fb driver for bootup
<galamar> ActionParsnip: i asked there and no one answered. there is alot more people here.... thank you for your help!
<erik71usaaa> hopefully 9.04 will be forked
<ActionParsnip> galamar: be patient then, your release is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> galamar: if you can't resolve issues like GPG keys, you shouldn't be using natty
<ActionParsnip> galamar: natty is NOT ready and NOT stable
<erik71usaaa> does 10.10 work well raid setup
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jordan_U> galamar: That there are more people here does not change the fact that this channel only supports current stable releases of Ubuntu.
<erik71usaaa> since i can put 4 sata hard drives on
<galamar> ActionParsnip: i tried installing like 10 different versions of linux (suse, fedora, linspire....) and for some reason natty is the only one the the video would work on through the whole install???
<sacarlson> what does the s in the permisions of passwd mean? -rwsr-xr-x 1 root      root        37140 2010-01-27 00:09 passwd ? like sticky?
<Jordan_U> sacarlson: setuid
<rww> sacarlson: setuid. basically, when you run passwd, it runs under the user that owns it (root) rather than your user.
<sacarlson> Jordan_U: setuid?  I'll have to look that up
<Cuberoot> sacarlson:  man 2 chmod
<ActionParsnip> galamar: your support isn't here dude
<ActionParsnip> galamar: when natty is released, it will be
<Starminn> ActionParsnip, And I assume support for Ubuntu 10.10 will be dropped at that time? (By the way, just out of curiosity, how might the support then go? Ubuntu (Unity) on this then Ubuntu with GNOME on a separate channel? Just curious)
<rww> Starminn: no. non-LTS releases like 10.10 are supported for 18 months after release. So April 2012 in 10.10's case.
<Jordan_U> Starminn: I misspoke slightly when I said only "current" stable releases are supported here.
<galamar> ActionParsnip: why is it like that just cause im natty but my question still falls well within the range of a released version... point being if i could have installed a released version my question would still have existed.
<ActionParsnip> galamar: because it's not released, so there is a channel for the prerelease
<Starminn> Jordan_U, rww: Ah, alright. So 18 months is the support term for non-LTS? :) Gotcha.
<dragonkeeper> is there any way i can capture a desktop screen and make it a video device so i can broadcast it as a webcam ?
<nixjr> ive created a symlink but its all red liek theres an error, is there a log that wil show what the symlink is borken?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: red links are broken
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: if you run@:  file /path/to/linkfilename
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, is there a way to tlel why its borken?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: see above
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, it just says "broken symbolic link to" and the locations of the file and link
<nixjr> any more detailed errors?
<rww> nixjr: it's a pretty straightforward error. You made a link to a destination that doesn't exist.
<nixjr> the destination exists
<rww> nixjr: your filesystem disagrees.
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: yes, that file or folder doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: i'd delete the link, then recreate it (use tab to autocomplete the folders and filenames)
<Cuberoot> ln -sf /path/to/file/that/exists /path/to/brokenlink
<nixjr> do the permissions on the parent directories of the one your trying to link to matter, or onyl the permissions of the specific one youre linking to?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: or: cd /path/to/where/you/want/; ln -s /path/to/thing/to/link/to
<Cuberoot> ln(1) doesn't even bother checking the permissions of existence (as you found out) of the thing that's linked /to/
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: the thing linked to permissions are moot, as long as you have or can get write access to where you are creating the link you are fine
<rww> nixjr: ah. If your user can't read the directory that the link destination is in, it would show as broken.
<Cuberoot> ln(1) must be able to write to the directory in which you are creating the symlink itself.  (the from part)
<rww> s/read/navigate/
<coconutz>  what is the gems thing i see it all the time
<coconutz> ?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: if you use tab to complete the folders and such you will have fewer issues, remember, case is important
<nixjr> yeah when i tried to create it with tab, i noticed it wasnt auto completing a directory i know exists, knew it had to be permissions
<vosh> hi, i need some help on ubuntu
<vosh> is this the right channel?
<Starminn> You know the little speaker icon in the panel that you can control your currently playing music from? How do I remove Rhythmbox from that? (10.10)
<Starminn> vosh, yep. Go ahead and ask.
<sacarlson> coconutz: well it could be what you should have got your girl friend when you proposed to mary her or could also be the ruby package manager similar to synaptic or apt-get in ubuntu
<nixjr> ill need ot set the permissions of another user's home directory to 755 i think, is it dangerous to have a home directory with those permissions?
<ActionParsnip> coconutz: could be emerald too, the Window manager
<vosh> Im new to linux, im trying to install qt on ubuntu, i have the .bin file on a cd. i tried ./ to execute it
<vosh> but says don't have permission
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: yes as it allows anyone with any sort of access to get at the data
<vosh> tried to copy bin file ti /mnt
<ActionParsnip> vosh: is the file marked executable?
<vosh> i ran chmod +xwr
<vosh> but says change to read only
<ActionParsnip> vosh: why +w ?
<vosh> dunno hehe
<vosh> write
<vosh> because, oh shouldnt have done that
<vosh> anyway chmod fails only per mode or totally
<vosh> ?
<ActionParsnip> vosh: yes I know it's write but why set it on an installer?
<vosh> yes shouldn't have done that
<ActionParsnip> vosh: try: chod 500 ./filename.bin; ./filename.bin
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, would 740 be safer?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: how is it safer, the owner needs execute rights and thts it. Fewer access rights is safer than more
<dfnv> Quick question: With schroot what do I need to do to ensure that I can delete the chroot without blasting my /home also?
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: so how do you get safer from more users having access?
<vosh> chod u  mean chmod?
<ActionParsnip> vosh: typo
<vosh> just making sure
<Error404NotFound> most of my ram is wasted in cache: http://pastebin.com/SzcjkmUZ while no swap is used, this makes CPU to be in waiting state for 99% of the time and load goes above 2. vm.swapiness is set to 60 right now.
<vosh> because linux commands are combination of all alphabet
<kthakore> When I plugin my iphone to my ubuntu 10.04 I don't see it pop up.
<ActionParsnip> vosh: just give the owner read and execute access then read the install instructions, you may need to just run the program with sudo
<vosh> whats the number 500, u know i want also learn linux
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, well there are only 5 users on this box, and i know them all in real life, im trying to give them access to each others documents directory, but i dont want ot open the flood gates either
<ActionParsnip> vosh: its user read + execute and everyone else, no access
<kthakore> lsusb shows the device pluged in
<Starminn> vosh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<genosis> help needed. some question about adding custom .desktop file for xsessions.
<ActionParsnip> vosh: I suggest you read the link Starminn gave, you should know about permissions before you start throwing chmod around the place
<vosh> im trying to open link, heh, i have local net problem
<sacarlson> vosh: you originaly said you want to install qt,  what is qt app?  sure we don't have a copy in the repository to be installed with synaptic or apt-get ?
<vosh> sure u have
<vosh> but im low on net bandwidth, and i already have the bin, so going to avoid downloading again
<jtannenbaum> do changes to /etc/hosts take effect immediately?
<genosis> some one can answer my question? : join #abctalk
<sacarlson> vosh: well installing this that way have a tendancy to break other apps that might depend on them
<ActionParsnip> vosh: thats fine, just mark it as executable, then run it with sudo. It should do its thing
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: yes
<jtannenbaum> thanks
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: you can test with dig
<Temar1> hi
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: dig hostname    run that and the lookup time should be 0ms
<jtannenbaum> didn't work
<genosis> err. anyone? help me abit
<vosh> I have been told that dl from repo is better, but im using linux because I want more flexibility
<jtannenbaum> ActionParsnip: my /etc/hosts http://pastebin.com/28CEQkF5
<Temar> hi
<genosis> :)
<Temar> i been trying to setup my server for raid 1 (live running server)
<jtannenbaum> dig reddit.com gives results
<Temar> do i require a seperate partition for /boot/ ?
<AbhijiT> Temar, not compulsory. but it improves security.
<Temar> i was following instruction best as i can and when i tried reboot i got an error
<_numbers> i need to resize my swap space from 333mb to 1gb. whats the easiest way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> jtannenbaum: thats empty
<Temar> somit like GrUB: Selected Disk Does not Exist
<jtannenbaum> don't really understand
<Dr_Willis> _numbers:  use a live cd and gparted. (or the gparted live cd) and resize the partitions.
<Temar> would he only need to if he has to resize main partition for it
<red2kic> jtannenbaum: Why is there 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 and you wish to block reddit, right?
<jtannenbaum> those first two lines where there to start wtih
<jtannenbaum> with*
<jtannenbaum> and yes I'd like to try that
<red2kic> jtannenbaum: An example... 127.0.0.1	www.digg.com (newline) 127.0.0.1	digg.com
<vosh> i should complain here that its too anoying when ubuntu goes online to download packages, I want to work with my PC completely offline
<red2kic> jtannenbaum: You should have two, one for www, one for none.
<Dr_Willis> vosh:  then you are going to have a hard time keeping things up to date and secure.
<Dr_Willis> vosh:  windows has gotten to where it does the same thing for a great many programs to install.
<_numbers> thx Dr_Willis
<zarus> I was wondering, how do I install Matlab from an ISO? I broke my disc, but I still have its image on a drive.
<zarus> Are there any good image mounting utilities?
<red2kic> jtannenbaum: It might be a good idea to install local webserver such as lighttpd or whatever. Make a nice little static index.html so you know it's null. (it just looks cleaner than blank page). :)
<zarus> Like Daemontools?
<Dr_Willis> zarus:  you can mount an iso with the mount command
<Dr_Willis> zarus:  no need for  gimmicky tools like deamontools
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zarus> Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> Theres some tool in the repos that gives you a front end/context menu item  for isos to mount them. but i dont recall its name
<vosh> Dr_Willis: I mean i want to work offline when i want and go online when i want
<rww> gmountiso
<Dr_Willis> vosh:  turn off networking then I guess.
<ravindra> quit
<dragonkeeper> is there any way i can capture a desktop screen and make it a video device so i can broadcast it as a webcam ?
<Cuberoot> peace, y'all.
<Starminn> In 10.10, there's the little speaker icon where you can control your sound/music and such from. I have uninstalled Rhythmbox and am using something else, although how might I make Rhythmbox disappear from that menu as well?
<Starminn> dragonkeeper: You mean take a live feed of your desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  you sure rythmbox is closed? it should only appear there when its running
<dragonkeeper> Starminn  yes
<sometux> I wrote a shell script that accept text strings as input. what I need now is how to redirect a file to the script without modifying the script I need to figure out a solution?
<Starminn> dragonkeeper, I don't know of any applications (I'd be the last person to ask), but just trying to clarify that. Next time just ask your question in plain English. :) Someone may be able to help, just not me. Sorry.
<Starminn> Dr_Willis, Yep. It's removed from my system so I assure you it's closed. :)
<sometux> It seems using "<" to redirect the file doesn't work
<red2kic> sometux: Backup the script. Modify the script to accept files. That's the way.
<red2kic> Use $1
<sometux> red2kic: the question is "Is there a way to redirect the input from a file using for example <"?
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  thats not always the case. :) but Ive not ran the app in ages. it seems like theres a lauincher item in the volume control for it. never noticed it befor.
<febi> hai
<Jordan_U> sometux: What happens when you try to use '<'? Can you pastebin the script?
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  i was thinking theres a setting IN rythmbox to make it not show.  but if you removed it.. that may be hard to set now.
<febi> hai
<Starminn> Dr_Willis, Yeah, I'm running Banshee now and have been for awhile, just neglected to remove Rhythmbox. In Banshee I know there's an option for it (I know what you're talking about) so it looks like I'll just have to reinstall Rhythmbox. :) Fair enough, haha. Great idea, never would have thought of it without you. I'll let you know how it goes.
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  i dont see the setting in Rythmbox.. I seem to recall some bug report on   this ages ago.
<vickie> I keep getting a error when I try and update my system
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  supposuibly all apps are supposed to ahve such a setting.. but the default ubuntu one dosent :)
<civixier> Hi. I am learning C++ and I have all my files on a USB-stick formatted with NTFS. When I am trying to execute a.out on it it wont let me. When I am trying to chmod 777 the h€ll out of it it wont do the changes. Is it something I should know?
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  theres ways to mount ntfs with specific options where EVERY file on the drive would be 'executable'
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  thats one work around
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | civixier
<ubottu> civixier: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I will look into that :)
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  havuing everyhing executable is often MORE annoying then having everything not be executable.. so its the lesser of 2 evils.
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Is it? How come?
<ns90> nice
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  every text file, every icon, every jpg. all would be 'executable'
<sacarlson> civixier: I don't think ntfs has nix permision settings,  they can be set at mount time but not changed later
<Dr_Willis> copy them to your home dir.. the permissions stay the same.. you end up with executable junk all over the place. thats not really executable
<sacarlson> civixier: sorry don't have nix perms
<Starminn> Dr_Willis: Ah, what a pest... Yeah I tried messing with it and there seems no (easy) method for removing it from that menu. Ah, what a shame. Oh well, I can live with it I suppose. :) Thanks for trying though.
<Dr_Willis> you 'must' set  the oproper options with ntfs/vfat when mounting them. for the permissions you want.
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Ah, I can see the problem with that :)
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  i tried disabling the status icon plugin. that dident remove it either. ;) cant even figureout how to close Rythmbox now
<Starminn> Dr_Willis, That's what I tried too. (Go to" Music->Quit")
<civixier> sacarlson: Ah. Well, the simplest thing would be to copy a.out to somewhere other than the USB and then execute it I suppose.
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  personally i find that whole 'embed player controls in the speaker menu' to be a bit.. unintuitive and annoying.
<Dr_Willis> Starminn:  id much rather have a widgit in the panel showing the controls.
<sacarlson> civixier: that should work
<civixier> sacarlson: Thanks for the new word 'nix'. I'm learning something new every day ;)
<vosh> Dr_Willis: I didn't understand what u said about windows, but i want to understand
<Starminn> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I agree, much like Windows Media Player does in, well, Windows. I know that in Banshee there's a plugin (perhaps enabled by default I believe?) that places an icon next to your network icon that when you hover over it you see the song name and can fast forward/playback but you can't Play/Pause/Skip... :( Oh well.
<Dr_Willis> vosh:  windows often requires network connections these days. same as Ubuntu does..
<vosh> Dr_Willis: Windows always asks and explains
<Dr_Willis> vosh:  yea.. sure it does...
<telegraphs> I am not able to send my gpg key to the ubuntu keyserver
<vosh> sarcasm?
<telegraphs> I do gpg --gen-key then I do gpg --send-key 'My Name' --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<telegraphs> I get
<telegraphs> gpg: 'My Name' not a key ID: skipping
<telegraphs> I read two different guides
<telegraphs> I tried using My Name (my comment) <my.email@email.com>
<telegraphs> and every possible omission and permutation
<telegraphs> does anyone have a clue, what is going on?
<AbhijiT> !enter | telegraphs
<ubottu> telegraphs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sbshah> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> telegraphs:  you tried a name without spaces in it?
<telegraphs> Dr_Willis: is that how it should be/
<Dr_Willis> telegraphs:  no idea. it could be the shell is sucking out the quotes. you are using.
<telegraphs> it's not
<Dr_Willis> ive seen enough issues in the past wth 'this that' or "this that" to have it send up a red flag.
<telegraphs> yeah, i tested that theory
<telegraphs> this is so weird
<telegraphs> i might try doing it on my vps
<UbuntuNub> hey guys, i don't know if this is the right place for this question, but I got help here before and the folks were nice, so
<Jordan_U> telegraphs: Not a real solution, but I just did it using the launchpad web interface.
<UbuntuNub> is there a way to get my windows 7 to boot before my Ubuntu
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: yeah.. I'm not even going there.
<telegraphs> But thanks!!
<UbuntuNub> i have a toshiba qosmio - f60
<telegraphs> I need to learn how to use the stupid gpg tool so I can be a real 31337 linux uer
<telegraphs> user*
<Error404NotFound> I can't get my wireless card working on ubuntu. outputs lshw. lsusb and lspci: http://pastebin.com/xbdKi3bG
<Jordan_U> telegraphs: You're supposed to use the key ID, not your name.
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: and the key id is?
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: http://www.madboa.com/geek/gpg-quickstart/not
<telegraphs> In this guide, it says to use the name I enter
<Niglop> whenever i try to open this file, i need to have root access, even if i log in as root and move it and then logout of root, i still need root access after that. is there a way i can remove it so i dont need root access to view it/edit it?
<bc81> UbuntuNub: you mean you want windows to be the default OS in your grub menu?  see StartUpManager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<telegraphs> it says that in this guide: http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html too
<_jesse_> Niglop: chown it
<Niglop> _jesse_: be more specific please
<_jesse_> Niglop: change the owner of the file, you can use the chown command
<UbuntuNub> thanks bc81, that's what I meant yes
<Niglop> _jesse_: whats the exact command?
<Dr_Willis> I hope 11.04 comes with some better tools for manageing grub2. that area is a bit rough still.
<_jesse_> Niglop: chown ?
<Niglop> _jesse_: so if i just type chown, it will chown all my files?
<_jesse_> Niglop: chown your_username:your_username file
<chalcedony> is there some better way to kill an application on ubuntu 10.04 than using top and k > kill the process?
<Starminn> chalcedony: I always just use "xkill" personally
<_jesse_> Niglop: no, you should specify the file which you wish to change the owner of
<chalcedony> starcoder, xkill opera ?
<bc81> chalcedony: yea, xkill or killall <process>
<vosh> thanks for the help, i will give feedbask after I tried again
<telegraphs> chalcedony: xkill then you click
<telegraphs> try it
<Jordan_U> telegraphs: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Submitting_your_GPG_key_to_a_keyserver
<shazzr> chalcedony: pidof instead of top
<Starminn> Niglop:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions A little above the bottom is, "Changing the file owner and group"
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: =O
<Starminn> Niglop: Alternatively you could type, "man chown" to get the manual for it which would get you this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/chown.1.html
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: all my docs are wrong! :(
<Niglop> can somebody just give me the specific command please
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: thanks :) :-)
<_jesse_> Niglop: I already did
<_jesse_> Niglop: `chown your_username:your_username file_name`
<Starminn> Niglop, Read the links I gave you. The first one spells it out for you.
<Jordan_U> telegraphs: I think there are multiple things that can be used as an "ID". The primary key ID seems to just be simple to find and use.
<chalcedony> ~$ pidof opera - 16933 / ~$ killall 16933 - 16933: no process found
<Jordan_U> telegraphs: You're welcome.
<|ntegra|> heya
<|ntegra|> do you guys have a tv show in the states about computers?
<Starminn> chalcedony: Open up (I guess in this case Opera) the program. Now open Terminal and type, "xkill" then just click on the window of the program you wish to kill.
<Jordan_U> !ot | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<telegraphs> Jordan_U: finally, what a relief.
<telegraphs> thanks so much
<|ntegra|> sorry about that
<Niglop> thanks
<chalcedony> telegraphs, that worked, thank you .. i thought it would never die
<chalcedony> er Starminn :)
<telegraphs> chalcedony: thank the other guy :)
<Starminn> chalcedony: Ah, we both told you. No big deal. The credit should be split evenly. :)
<telegraphs> chalcedony: also try out ps, pidof, pgrep, kill, and killall
<chalcedony> i used killall and kill9 for years.. and then top k ..
<_jesse_> chalcedony: pkill can be useful too
<juk_> server with only admin account means root and admin, or just root?
<drizt> hi. can i get help with ppa?
<_jesse_> ah I suppose that is pretty much the same as killall :P
<Dr_Willis> drizt:  depends on the prolem.
<Dr_Willis> juk_:  i would imagine they mean just 'root'  - since theres no default account called 'admin'  Unless they made one.
<drizt> http://fpaste.org/1egd/
<chalcedony> _jesse_, i see that, thanks :)
<drizt> host not find.
<drizt> when i build the same package with pbuilder it is work
<juk_> Dr_Willis: ah, im in doubt if i need to enable ptrace operation for bug buddy for more verbose bug reports
<Dr_Willis> juk_:  even the ubuntu server installs - i belive have at least a single user account. and not just a 'root' account.
<maco> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> 'server with only admin account' is a little vague.. it could mean he just has his 'sudo enabled user'
<chalcedony> it would seem that Opera is not dead. "It appears another Opera instance is using the same configuration directory because it's lock file is active: /home/llhull/.opera/lock .. eep!
<_jesse_> chalcedony: that's different, the process is dead
<_jesse_> chalcedony: delete the lock file
<_jesse_> obviously since you killed opera it didn't clean it up itself :)
<chalcedony> _jesse_, so now what?
<Tohuw> if I've added an ldif like so: ldapadd -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f name_of_file, how would I back out every change that file made?
<Dr_Willis> remove the lock file chalcedony
<_jesse_> chalcedony: just delete the lock file it references
<onebitxajax> hi to all i need help
<Tohuw> !help | onebitxajax
<ubottu> onebitxajax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Niglop> how can I make a button on my taskbar so when i click it, it opens a list of my directories like home videos etc that i can click from there?
<onebitxajax> after reboot my screen run with 640x480 resolution and i can't change it can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  you want to open a file manager to a specfic directory? or some sort of 'shortcut listing' ?
<Tohuw> Niglop: right click on panel, add a launcher, nautilus /foo (where /foo is the path you want to open
<Niglop> Dr_Willis: shortcut listing
<Dr_Willis> Niglop:  make a directory with links to the other dirs.. and have file manager open that shortcut-dir is one way i guess.
<Dr_Willis> nigelb:  you can put your own bookmarks in the places menu item.
<Niglop> sorry accidently closed irc
<Niglop> i want it to be like a little popup
<Niglop> with a few directories
<Dr_Willis> nigelb:  you can put your own bookmarks in the places menu item. which is proberly easier.
<Tohuw> Niglop: consider leveraging the Bookmarks feature. Or, try topshelf (sudo apt-get topshelf)
<Tohuw> Dr_Willis: You're highlighting the wrong user :)
<Dr_Willis> or make some 'Shortcuts' directory with links to the other locations you li
<Dr_Willis> Tohuw:  now  you are making me feel old.. going to have to enlarge the font to 30 points now..
<Niglop> tohuw, i dont think i need any programs, i had it before it came with the system. its just a button u click in the taskbar that pops up a tiny meanu with like videos music home etc
<Tohuw> Niglop: are you thinking of the "places" menu?
<Niglop> yes
<Tohuw> Niglop: if you don't have the Places menu at top, right click, add to panel "custom menu bar" or so
<Niglop> Tohuw: theres no "custom menu bar" in the list
<maco> Niglop: i dont think "custom" is correct. but something about menu bar?
<Tohuw> Niglop: what marco said
<maco> Niglop: should be able to search for menu
<Tohuw> I'm not on a GNOME system atm, so I'm going off memory
<noonian> Niglop, click on the menus then edit menues
<noonian> right click i mean
<Niglop> all i can see is window list, launcher, and the start menu
<noonian> do you mean the applications menu? if so right click that and edit menus
<Tohuw> Niglop: please run cat /etc/issue and post the output here
<JohnDoe234> Hello. I want to install a antivirus software in my ubuntu machine, but I want this so I can scan windows executables. Is this possibile? If so, can you recomend me a good antivirus ?
<Tohuw> (In terminal)
<Niglop> i think i got it
<Niglop> one sec
<Tohuw> JohnDoe234: why are you scanning windows executables in a non-windows environment? to test them before you transfer them to a windows machine?
<Niglop> got it.
<Dr_Willis> JohnDoe234:  all the av  software ive seen for linux.. is designed to scan windows files for windows viruses... thats their main feature.
<JohnDoe234> Yes, something like that
<Dr_Willis> Clamav,  and AVG exist for linux. and a few others.
<JohnDoe234> Thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> they dont normally work like windows av apps do. they dont normally scan 'in real time'  - You tell them to scan a set of files and they do so.
<Dr_Willis> clamav is in the repos.. avg you have to go get the deb.
<Tohuw> JohnDoe234: A much more practical solution would be either A) a Windows-based antivirus solution capable of sandboxing (see http://anti-virus-rants.blogspot.com/2008/02/what-is-sandbox.html or B) A virtual machine running Windows with some AV software installed. This gives you a higher assurance of its verity in a Windows environment. keep in mind an AV may not detect anything in an installer, that doesn't mean the installer doesn't in
<Dr_Willis> I think theres 2 other AV companies out with software for linux.
<JohnDoe234> @Dr_Willis: I don't mind if it doesn't scan in real time. More, I don't want an antivirus software that is permanently in my computer's memory
<onebitxajax> can someone help?
<ApacheOmega> is it even worth installing net beans in UBUNTU?
<noonian> ApacheOmega, i have it installed because i had to work on a project set up with netbeans
<ApacheOmega> well how come whaen I install it i cant extract
<Tohuw> ApacheOmega: that's a subjective question.
<noonian> cant extract what?
<Tohuw> ApacheOmega: (your first question, that is. your second question is better, but completely undetailed. a lack of details makes it hard to help you :) )
<ApacheOmega> OK well I geuss what I'm getting at is the compiler already in UBUNTU just as good as net beans
<Tohuw> ApacheOmega: that is a subjective judgement. "just as good" is often case-specific.
<noonian> you can get whichever java compiler you want
<ApacheOmega> cause i already went around robins been with LAMPP
<Dr_Willis> onebitxajax:  state the problem to the channel and see who can help.
<shentino> How do I make my text mode consoles 640x400?
<Dr_Willis> shentino:  you could enable the framebuffer support. and use the fbset command to change the console res on the fly.
 * shentino has already given up the "KMS hates text mode" fight after intel mandated KMS in the X server
<shentino> no
<shentino> I want to set what it boots up as
<Dr_Willis> Then you set the stuff in the grub options.. and hope it works.
<shentino> exactly
<shentino> where are the grub options? O-O
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> somewhere in the grub2 docs/wiki/forum pages ive seen it mentioned. I dont fioght with the framebuffer any more
<Dr_Willis> ive alsays found the fremabuffer enabled console - to be more problems then its worth.
<shentino> Well I preferred vga text mode, it was faster
<shentino> I had to give it up once intel hard deprecated it by mandating KMS in the x server
 * shentino grumbles
<Guest16462> how to change awn-notification-daemon area and cloor
<Guest16462> under ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> thats not very clear to me.. but I just often use the 'text' option, or disable plymouth. to have a normal 'text' console. like in the old days
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  check the awn- config tool and settings?  proberly somthing in there.
<Dr_Willis> awn has so many settings it gets.. overwhelming.
<zeta-_> I've been trying to get a write-combining mtrr for X to play with. Found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314928 but my problem is different. All 8 mtrr's are used by kernel (like /comments/9) -- none left for X :-( Anyone know which driver/bios/? decides it needs all the mtrr's?
<Guest16462> DR_Willis i tried there but i got nothing
<Guest16462> help me regarding this
<sometux> hi guys, what is the OpenSolaris IRC channel?
<Slixxor> hey guys
<Helbom> sometux: try the ¨name
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  i dont use the app. so really cant help.
<Slixxor> im having an awful lot of trouble following any and all instructions on getting my webcam image the right way up. it's upside down and there are alot of posts on this, i'm surprised no ones made a GUI V4L app.
<sometux> Helbom: I'm too lazy
<KB1JWQ> sometux: #opensolaris if memory serves.
<KB1JWQ> sometux: Failing that, /msg alis list *topic*
<Dr_Willis> Slixxor:  i recall some webcam tool for linux that works as a 'front end' to the webcam that lets you do all sorts of effects.
<Slixxor> Dr_Willis, i think it's dov4l
<Dr_Willis>  I used it to turn my webcam Upside down. :)
<maco> Dr_Willis: cheese
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall the name. but that wasent it.. i got it bookmarked at my http://delicious.com/dr_willis page somewhere.
<Slixxor> i've got it installed as command line but it doesnt seem to support image flipping, even though the v4l library does.
<shentino> didn't work
<Guest16462> any one help me regarding my awn setting of notification
<shentino> How do I change the default resolution of vt1-vt6?
<Dr_Willis> maco:  this was  an app that sort of 'faked' a webcam.  webcam -> theapp -> the program using the cam. it let you show a video as a webcam, or change audio. or have overlays and other neat tricks.
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  you have checked the AWN homepage and forums and docs?
<maco> Dr_Willis: oh
<Dr_Willis> Here it is  - 'webcam studio' --> http://www.ws4gl.org/
<Dr_Willis> I played withit for like a week. :)
<Guest16462> i check the home page ... but i didn't get there anything my one ferinds is edit it configuration but he is not telling me how he do tat .... anyone i wil be very help full
<Slixxor> i will give it all a miss for now.
<Slixxor> maybe the development team will add support for inverting webcam images.
<ApacheOmega> OK I'm trying to install net beans and I know I need to install the JDK first but it keeps saying it cant finr the file
<pubseed> publicseed.net/thisisatestfile.torrent can you guys seed that? Im trying to test my transmission runscript after the torrent completes. if you can do that, thanks... Im having trouble connecting from my computer 109.158.113.240 to the server at 174.121.250.50 but its not connecting. if you guys can seed that that would be nice.
<ApacheOmega> it wont load the file in archive
<ApacheOmega> what am I doing wrong
<Slixxor> oh and another question what is the dir path for apache? when i access 127.0.0.1 it says "It works" but im not sure where i can load files to.
<pubseed> slixxor /var/www
<Slixxor> pubseed, nice :D
<ApacheOmega> does anybody out there know how to install net beans on UBUNTU
<Ambient> hey fellas i want to share media to my xbox. I've installed ushare  and configured it as the instructions say, but it's not working.. i'm on a wireless net work any ideas?
<Slixxor> ApacheOmega, i had no dramas using synaptic
<Slixxor> make sure you have all repositories selected i think its in universe.
<slimshady> @Apache, it's sh on offsite, just download, allow to run and run
<Hobbes> Could I install antivirus and torrant software while running off a USB flash "live CD"
<ApacheOmega> Slixxor: i can use synoptics? then How come net beans does pop up when I look for it there?
<shentino> I'm still trying to change the default virtual console resolution to 640x400 (80x25), can someone help me?
<Slixxor> you need to select all available sources from the repositories menu.
<Slixxor> which distro?
<Slixxor> Maverick?
 * shentino is using ubuntu
 * shentino is using 10.10
<Guest16462> how to install file through terminal
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  install what file exactly?
<Guest16462> sh file
<Dr_Willis> sh foo.sh
<Guest16462> file have name install -sh
<Dr_Willis> or chmod +x foo.sh   then ./foo.sh
<pedrocr> I'm trying to connect my HTC wildfire android phone to my ubuntu laptop through USB to use the internet
<pedrocr> All that I've read says it should just show up as an extra interface in nm
<pedrocr> but it never does
<Slixxor> ApacheOmega, did you open sysnaptic and go to settings, respositories then tick all boxes worked for me :P
<Dr_Willis> pedrocr:  when you plug in the usb cable (on my phone at least) it has a menu that asks how to use the connection. Perhaps you need to select the right option, or in the settings enable the feature.
<Slixxor> then search for netbeans
<Dr_Willis> pedrocr:  i just use mine over wireless as an access point. :)
<pedrocr> Dr_Willis, I've done the setting on the phone side
<Slixxor> syanptic is awesome because it satisfies all dependencies.
<pedrocr> Dr_Willis, the wi-fi tethering works fine but is power hungry, that's why I was looking at making the usb one work
<ApacheOmega> Slixxor: Do I have to save the JDK and THE IDE again b4 I do this?
<Ambient> okay got to try something, Quick question i know eth0 is for like an ethernet if i'm using wireless would linux still use that or would it be something else?, and what part of the file system do i find these things in again
<Ambient> would it be /dev
<Slixxor> ApacheOmega, it will satisfy all dependencies automatically.
<Dr_Willis> pedrocr:  i use wifi teathering.. but keep the usb plugged in. for power. but ive had issues with teathering being slow.
<pedrocr> Dr_Willis, you mean USB is slow or tethering in general?
<ApacheOmega> Slixxor: when you say check all boxes you mean even in all the tabs?
<Slixxor> all items in the lists, sourcode and other, multiverse, universe etc.
<Slixxor> i just ticked them all.
<Slixxor> so i had choice :P
<ApacheOmega> Slixxor: OK thanks I'm Trying it now - oh yeah whars choice p?
<Dr_Willis> pedrocr:  where im at when im teatherng - the network is just slow. :) In a factory.. in the countryside..
<Slixxor> im a .NET developer by profession and now my lappys ASUS recovery disk for some reason fails, so I installed Ubuntu :) i used back in version 5 for 6 months. Its come a long way but still a few niggling issues like my webcam.. come on Willis lol
<Dr_Willis> pedrocr:  im not using usb for the connection to the pc. just for power.
<Hobbes> Could I install antivirus and torrant software while running off a USB flash "live CD"
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  you can. if you have a persistant save file.
<Slixxor> ApacheOmega, choice as in.. i ticked all software sources so i had alot of software to choose from.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  that wouldkeep the changes. but youmay fill up your usb real fast.
<Slixxor> Hobbes, no.
<ApacheOmega> ok thanks
<Guest16462> while installing file i type sh configure its show error at last"configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.34 or later."
<Slixxor> Hobbes, you're from Brisbane arent you?
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  what are you truing to install exactly?
<Guest16462> a applet of awn
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  you sure its not wanting you do to a ./configure
<Dr_Willis> !find intltool
<Slixxor> ApacheOmega, how did you get on?
<ubottu> Found: intltool, intltool-debian
<Dr_Willis> !info intltool
<ubottu> intltool (source: intltool): Utility scripts for internationalizing XML. In component main, is optional. Version 0.41.1-1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Guest16462> thanks i didn't do tat
<Guest16462> Dr_willis can i have ur email id for furhter help if u don't mind
<pksadiq> Guest16462: he minds
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  you do not need my email.. i live here on irc..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<pubseed> @Guest16462 Its true! dr_willis is cool :)
 * Dr_Willis can even IRC from his cell phone now.
<Guest16462> i do it again with ./configure it shows me shame error
<Guest16462> ya i agree
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis persistant save file? Are you saying it would be easier to just install ubuntu, then get win7, install, then fix the linux boot directory thing?
<Ambient> ushare sucks balls
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Hobbes> Slixxor: brisbane, that sounds british, am I right?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  you can do a 'full' install to a flash drive. or set up a 'live' cd setup with a 'save' file..
<Guest16462> ubuntu 10.10
<Slixxor> aussie mate.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  if you are using just a live cd setup with no 'save file' then  your changes will not be saved across reboots.
<Slixxor> shrimp, barbies and all that jazz.
<ApacheOmega> Slixxor: I keep getting this same message when I try to down load --- The application you chose ("") could not be found.  Check the file name or choose another application. ---- and then it will only let me save the program and then its know where to be found
<Hobbes> Save file? it would have to be on a usb flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  then somthing is very weird.. the version of intltool is 0.41 in 10.10
<Slixxor> that seems od.
<Guest16462> so any thing can i do
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  yes. thats normally where its at.. the ubuntu usb-disk creator tool lets you generate a save file when youy put the iso on the flash drive
<Hobbes> Slixxor: well not that far off then, I mean I'm sure your aware of astralias roots and all
<Slixxor> synaptic has always worked for me
<Guest16462> how i update it
<Mason_> hello i need help
<Machtin> so, would it be possible, that something in (k)ubuntu is screwed, so that i witness system freezes randomly? (about two to five times a week)
<Dr_Willis> Guest16462:  verify your version of that tool. if its correct. file a bug with the AWN plugin guy i guess.
<Slixxor> Hobbes, indeed hehe
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: I couldn't put this on the hard drive?
<Guest16462> how i check version for tat
<Mason_> i need to conect a desktop 10.10 ubuntu to a mac os x 10.6 desktop but when i try the internet gos out on both
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  a usb flash drive 'live cd' setup wont look for a save file on the hd.
<pksadiq> Guest16462: might be dpkg-query -l | grep intltool
<Slixxor> ApacheOmega, not sure how to help matey i'm a GUI developer.. no idea about command line epecially in linux :P i'll leave that to the experts like Dr-Willis
<Guest80998> can anyone help me on how to get acquainted with the bash terminal?
<zenbuntu> hey Sysi u there
<Hobbes> If I put a torrant program on a USB flash drive, running off a 'live CD' usb flashdrive, would it be able to see and manage the download onto a actual HDD?
<ApacheOmega> SLixxor - Thanks I'll try to figure this one out
<Guest16462> 0.35.0+20060710.1  it shwoing me this version
<Dr_Willis> !bash | Guest80998
<ubottu> Guest80998: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: what does acquainted means?
<zenbuntu> jus install xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  'become friends with'
<Slixxor> LOL
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<Guest80998> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  proberly - if you tell the torrent app to do uit.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  but if you reboot. saves not to the HD will get lost.
<Hobbes> Why would it get lost on the HDD?
<Mason_> can any1 help.... i need to conect my ubuntu desktop via ethernet cable to my mac but when i do it takes the internet away from my mac... please help :(
<Slixxor> Mason_, IP conflict?
<Mason_> no
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  saves NOT to the hd will get lost.. is what i daid..
<Mason_> a tut would be nice
<Dr_Willis> Mason_:  and how are you connecting exactly?
<Hobbes> Threaten the computers to split the ethernet cable in half, the true owner will not want to see harm come to the ethernet cable and will offer to give it to the other one
<zenbuntu> what version are evry1 runnin?
<_Rix> 10.04  here
<RishavT> Mason_: Try doing this: right click network manager>>edit connections>>Auto eth0>>IPv4>>set it to automatic (DHCP)
<Hobbes> Mason_ that is my wise advise to you
<hros> good day - I have problems installing ubunto. I downloaded  10.10, put it on an USB stick with unetbootin, but after the "preparing to install"-screen, I only get the ever-rotating dial and nothing will happen.
<daniele> !list
<zenbuntu> ubuntu or xu?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<_Rix> ubuntu, zenbuntu
<hros> in /var/log/messages, I'll see the following lines: Feb  6 13:48:08 ubuntu ubiquity: Backtrace has 14 calls on stack:
<hros> Feb  6 13:48:08 ubuntu ubiquity:   14: /lib/libparted.so.0(ped_assert+0x2a) [0xb
<Mason_> Hobbes: already did that
<hros> ... and so on until
<hros> Feb  6 13:48:08 ubuntu ubiquity:   2: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe7) [0x126ce7]
<hros> Feb  6 13:48:08 ubuntu ubiquity:   1: parted_server() [0x8049de1]
<Hobbes> Mason_ So what happened?
<hros> does that mean that the "parted_server" crashed?
<Slixxor> Mason_, the problem is on the macsend if an IP has been assigned to the bunt box
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis why would the data on the HDD be lost?
<Slixxor> Macs end*
<Mason_> i have no idea if ip has been assinged
<zenbuntu> ok thats what i have on my desktop, however my latop with ubuntu drains batt quick so im debating to install xubuntu or lubuntu any ideas?
<Slixxor> i would suggest checking your mac has been configured to share network capabilities or is configured to be the default gateway in the routing table.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  i said it would NOT be lost if its on the HD..
<hros> I've read thru the forums, they give the advice to remove the USB stick - which is impossible, as I'm installing from USB stick
<Slixxor> what version of bunt Mason_
<hros> (or at least, try to...)
<Mason_> 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  your torrent client may save its cache and .torrent stuff in places not  on the hd however.
<Slixxor> cool
<zenbuntu> ill be back need to reboot srry
<Slixxor> go to System at the top then network tools
<Mason_> just got on there less than 30 min ago
<Slixxor> check the IP for your ethernet connection from the drop down, not the local loopback
<hros> also, I wonder why "partition editing" (parted) would need a server (parted_server) ...
<Mason_> were is "network tools"
<BelkinUSB> hello, I'm running ubuntu 10.10 on an old box. It runs fine but sometimes I find it unresponsive and have to reset. I'm looking through the logs and i get this file /etc/ddclient.conf, line 8: Invalid Value for keyword 'login' over and over again. What does this mean?
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: so in short, install linux, then just fix the boot manager latter when I install windows?
<Slixxor> Hobbes, works best to install windows first then bunt that way grub installs both
<Mason_> wait foundit
<Slixxor> theres a tool for editing OSs in grub called startup manager ithink it's find them then updates grub.conf
<Hobbes> slixxor: I need linux to get windows first though
<Slixxor> Hobbes, negative
<Mason_> wait ip conflic letme change
<Slixxor> you need windows on there first.
<Mason_> my mac told me :D
<LinSteveH> I forget what booting structure is running on ubuntu 10.4.  I know that they no longer use GRUB.  Any help?
<pksadiq> jeff_mar: keep quiet
<Slixxor> it used to be easy to edit grub in the past but now they have wrapper classes that seem to edit the grub files.
<AbhijiT> LinSteveH, grub2
<Hobbes> slixxor: I won't have a windows to install without linux
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  im not even sure what your origianl problem is/was any more..you were asking about torrents from a flash drive install..
<Slixxor> Hobbes, not sure mate. you need to edit the grub.conf file to include windows in it.
<LinSteveH> Hrmmm, where do I find the boot images then?  (i.e. where is the directory?)
<Slixxor> it's changed file names now.
<Slixxor> i wanted to modify my grub list to be a bit neater.
<Slixxor> i couldnt do it :P
<AbhijiT> !grub2 | LinSteveH
<ubottu> LinSteveH: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Hobbes> slixxor or I could just reinstall linux again eh?
<LinSteveH> Abhijit: ... and thanks
<Slixxor> yep.
<Slixxor> thats my fix when i break stuff and end up in a command line... mind you 10.10 has a wicked tool for fixing X server now that usually lets you back into GUI
<Hobbes> Slixxor, thats at me right?
<Slixxor> sadly if you want to install/change things that dont come from synaptic you tend to break things, which is why they made it.
<Slixxor> Hobbes, yes
<Tuxist> hu
<Tuxist> hi
<Tuxist> i have problem with proftpd and tls
<Chillance> hey, do you guys got tips on how I can autodelete a file played in vlc?
<Hobbes> what do you guys think of xbuntu compared to ubuntu? Some people were just saying how much better it is in another chat
<bazhang> Hobbes, please dont poll here
<bazhang> !best | Hobbes
<ubottu> Hobbes: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slixxor> Chillance, just watch tube porn sites instead :P that way when you close the browser you dont have D/Ld files on your desktop.
<Tuxist> i have configure proftpd with tls and created the crt and key but in can't auth with tls
<hros> what's the deal with that parted_server crashing in 10.10 and 10.4 when installing from USB?
<Chillance> Slixxor, funny :)
<bazhang> Slixxor, keep it family friendly
<Slixxor> of course. sorry
<Tuxist> i have build proftpd 3.0 without change
<Chillance> thing is, I love that I can set vlc to quit after playing a file
<shentino> Can someone help me with this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10432528#post10432528
<Chillance> would be cool to let it delete it too
<Tuxist> so i think the problem is the openssl lib
<Slixxor> Chillance, couldnt that also work against you?
<Hobbes> Xbuntu is more stable, smoother and faster then ubuntu because of  Xfce
<Hobbes> ?
<bazhang> Hobbes, I asked you not to poll here
<shentino> Hobbes:  You were already instructed not to poll here
<Slixxor> the X display is very stable from way back in freeBSD days
<Chillance> Slixxor, sure, but it should be smart and just delete after its finished..
<HumanBlade> hi all... best chan for noob q's?
<bazhang> Hobbes, #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-offtopic
<r_a_ven> any gurus here for fixing sound issues on ubuntu laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  i dont find xfce that much faster/stable.
<r_a_ven> helping me fix, i.e.
<Slixxor> HumanBlade, Dr_Willis has a site. it got common faqs on it etc.
<KB1JWQ> !sound | r_a_ven
<ubottu> r_a_ven: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Slixxor> Dr_Willis, ....
<r_a_ven> thanks !!
<r_a_ven> !sound
<HumanBlade> @Slixxor, actually have a specific problem, hoped to get some hand holding in a chan
<Slixxor> HumanBlade, try searching google with "ubuntu" at the start of the problem.
<r_a_ven> i have actually spent 5 months trying to fix sound
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: Much more? So you find it slightly more so? Please break down the comparison
<Slixxor> thats what i do, but when people make file references without file paths i get frustrated,'
<bazhang> Hobbes, please stop
<r_a_ven> it has not been working after 9.04
<HumanBlade> @Slixxor, tried 45 mins of that, and came here :)
<r_a_ven> i will go thru these links too
<r_a_ven> thanks
<bazhang> Slixxor, please dont recommend google first here
<Slixxor> i.e it took me 30 minutes to find the path of uvc_video.c
<Slixxor> bazhang, sorry mate. it works for me :)
<Hobbes> bazhang:stop what?
<Slixxor> Hobbes, hes saying dont ask for comparisons on stuff.. or ask peples opinions
<bazhang> Hobbes, this is not the channel for polling. I have asked you three times now.
<Tuxist> http://pastebin.com/qPjAtdzk
<eichi> hello. I get an ubuntu live cd running on an laptop. but install allways crashed with reading errors. can i install ubuntu on the harddisc via usb from other system (usb-sata converter) from another linux system? (not ubuntu)
<shentino> Hobbes:  Comparisons between different versions of ubuntu are off topic here, please stop
<Hobbes> I am not polling for curiousity, I am trying to determine which one to use
<HumanBlade> yeah, i have a really weird problem. can mount network shares on gui but mount says: "mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system"
<Hobbes> From people who have experience
<bazhang> Hobbes, then do as I suggest. This is not the channel for it
<Slixxor> eichi, i had similar errors installing ubuntu when i selected "do updates" at initial install.
<HumanBlade> so kinda wondering if there was a general help channel
<hros> echi, I'm afraid that installing from usb doesn work...
<Tuxist> http://pastebin.com/54vWz6W4
<hros> eichi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460278
<eichi> hros: this laptop is to old. cant boot from usb :(
<Slixxor> bazhang, feel like helping with with my UVC video upside webcam issue?? i'll send you an E-Cookie
<hros> echi, ah.
<pksadiq> eichi: try plop boot manager , http://plop.at I think
<hros> in our company, I've stopped attempting to install ubuntu and installed gentoo instead.
<eichi> pksadiq: thanks, i will try
<droopal> I have a problem with my netbook. For some reason, I am not able to plug and play usb sticks or my external dvd player. It says unable to mount, not authorised. I have tried going into Systen, Administration, Users and Groups. It wont allow me to click on the Advanced Settings, it does nothing. Plus I have tried opening it via the terminal using sudo users-admin that opens the box, but it just hangs and does nothing. I am tryin g to do a fresh insta
<droopal> ll and am running out of options. Can somebody help please?
<Slixxor> droopal, i'd do that too :) OS issues.
<psycho_oreos> fresh installs of which distro and version?
<droopal> Ubuntu 10.10
<eichi> pksadiq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Alternative%20methods why is requirement, that windows run on this system?
<Slixxor> droopal, i was aware of issues long ago with storage devices being NTFS locked i.e not safely removed from windows not working properly, but im sure the bunt team has fixed this since.
<psycho_oreos> sounds unusual to me, either it could be something wrong with gnome-keyring or by you not being under sudoers?
<scipy> how can I see my Win7 partition content from Ubuntu?
<Slixxor> scipy, it should automount from install.
<Slixxor> or you'll have to mount the partition.
<scipy> the other partition is automounted
<droopal> how can I get around it. I cant even watch videos anymore. If I
<Slixxor> then you should be able to browse it.
<psycho_oreos> droopal, its been like this ever since from the fresh install?
<pksadiq> eichi: could you please say what is in the link, sorry I don't have access to a full browser
<scipy> from win7, I knew that I have two ntfs partitions: the one with win7 and another named Data. From Ubuntu I can access only Data partition content
<Slixxor> if you know what device it is in /dev then you can use the command umount -a /dev/whatever
<Slixxor> i think it's -a
<Slixxor> scipy is grub installed on the MBR?
<hros> umount -a?
<nabda> ich suche den ubuntu-offtopic kanal
<Slixxor> nabda, i dont speak german mate this is an Australian channel :P
<nabda> sorry
<Slixxor> no worries whats the drama?
<scipy> Slixxor: I don;t know the answer to your question. When I boot I have 2 options: win7 and Ubuntu. If I choose ubuntu i get another 6 options to choose from in order to boot into ubuntu
<jonsaint> hi all. im trying to run some software which came on my phone which allows me to connect my phone to the pc but wine has blocked it and says something about the 'executable bit'. im a new user to ubuntu and i dont know what to do next!
<Slixxor> scipy, that means by default grub has picked up bunt, the bunt recovery partition and your windows partition.
<scipy> how can i see what /dev i have?
<Slixxor> you shouldnt have more.
<Slixxor> when you boot look at your windows partition.
<Slixxor> in the grub list.
<FluxD> scipy, ls /dev ?
<red> Any idea why I can't see any filenames on the desktop?
<Slixxor> it will say /SDA1
<Slixxor> or something along those lines
<red> The actual file icons are there, but they are missing text from underneath.
<scipy> ty
<droopal> psycho_oreos: hi I updated to 10.10 via update manager, and its since then I've been locked out. Which is why I wanted to do a fresh install. On my laptop I had same problem, I was able to access the sudo user-admin even though I was locked out, I managed to get in there, with the netbook, I cant.
<hros> are there any options which are accepted by parted_server? it doesn't even come w/ a man-page :-/
<FluxD> red, try making a new file/folder and see ?
<red> what?
<hros> and "parted_server -h" or "parted_server --help" puts itself in the background
<red> the files have names, but they are not displayed
<psycho_oreos> droopal, and how do you define as fresh install? wiped partition clean before installing ubuntu on it?
<red> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2188345/iconnames.png
<droopal> yes
<Slixxor> *sigh* well i've decided to take apart my laptop and rotate my webcam instead and remount it to the top of the LCD to fix my inverted webcam issue, thats an easier fix for me then install subversions and updating drivers etc.
<droopal> but I can do anything, because it wont let me use a usb stick or the dvd rewriter
<FluxD> red, the icons are the ones on the left?
<red> yes
<droopal> before the upgrade both worked
<psycho_oreos> droopal, are you able to gain root via sudo under terminal?
<droopal> yes
<red> fluxd: I remember my GF's ubuntu laptop having the same bug in 9.04, but I couldnt be arsed to fix it for her. Now on this 64bit 10.10 on my main machine and it drives me crazy :D
<FluxD> red,what happens if you make a new folder on desktop?
<jonsaint> anyone about to help?@
<red> fluxd: look at the top left corner
<ysis> Hi, I'm on Xubuntu 10.10 and have a floppy related issue: I have a line "/dev/fd0 /media/floppy vfat utf8,nosuid,user,noauto 0 0" in my /etc/fstab and the floppy is nicely mounted when I click on the desktop icon and the permissions of /media/floppy change to that of the mounting user. Now I also have a floppy disk entry in Thunar's sidebar and the Places menu in the panel. But the desktop icon and the other two options seems to be unrelated s
<alle> hi everyone
<alle> i have a prob
<droopal> Nobody have any ideas?
<red> fluxd: I know what causes it now
<red> think i can sort it out by changing nautilus desktop icon text size from smallest to anything else
<FluxD> red, nice what was it?
<alle> i m usiing ubuntu 10.04 and my network is disconnected by itself.
<red> with gconf editor that is
<red> that did it heh
<Villalinux> anybody know a channel like this in spanish, my english is no very good, thanks
<alle> its working in windows but
<hros> ah, okay, here is the answer to my question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/551707
<FluxD> red, the problem was ?
<pksadiq> !spanish | Villalinux
<ubottu> Villalinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<red> fluxd: Nautilus Icon View default setting as "smallest" makes desktop text disappear.
<alle> anybody know how i can fix it?
<FluxD> red, ah who knew
<hros> it has been reported in march 2010.... now, in february 2011, the problem still is there
<red> Checked my girlfriends laptop and now text is showing there as well
<hros> "lucid installer hangs after parted_server crashes"
<Villalinux> thank ubottu
<FluxD> alle, what kind of network?
<alle> cable
<ysis> Villalux: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#spanish
<hros> there's a follow'up on month later: lopst wrote on 2010-04-15: When installing from USB, the installer does not work. This happens with the desktop vesion, alternative and minimal.
<hros> I wonder if this will ever get fixed ...
<alle> i can't access net now, it has a red mark on its icon in notification area
<acidflash> i have a program, which one startup cannot get assigned to it more then 1024 file descriptors, but when i do service whatever restart after the startup, it gets assigned the 1M that its supposed to, how can i make it so that it gets assigned the 1M at startup, using ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10, same on both
<Villalinux> thanks ysis
<alle> fluxD
<droopal> phsycho_oreos:I did answer your post, think it got lost, I can access root via the terminal, is there any way I can get to do a fresh install?
<hros> october 2010 (still several month later): Thag wrote on 2010-10-15: Yes, definitely still a problem. The 10.04.1 ISO still has the same problem.
<FluxD> alle, it just disconnects from cable?
<root_> yep
<alle> no its working in windows but in ubuntu it says disconnected
<eichi> can i change passwort later, if i encrypt my userdata from ubuntu automatically?
<gracekelly> WEEEOH|| Xd
<FluxD> alle, 10.10 ?
<alle> i tried stoping and restarting network service but it didn't helped
<alle> 10.04
<staw> bijour
<FluxD> I am not too sure tbh, you could upgrade and see
<droopal> Do you think there might be a fix with this problem sometime? Its very frustrating not being able to use uSB's or my dvd player.
<alle> upgrade to 10.10?
<scipy> wow
<scipy> it worked
<gracekelly> hola!!
<scipy> many thanks
<droopal> If nobody knows on here, can somebody point me in the direction of somewhere that might be able to help?
<gracekelly> alguien entiende de AMAYA?? please!!
<FluxD> !spanish | gracekelly
<ubottu> gracekelly: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gracekelly> yes, im spanish
<droopal> ok, thanks.
<alle> fluxd, i don't like 10.10. you know how can i reconfigure it?
<FluxD> alle, I would help if I knew but I dont, as a last resort try making a new account and see if it works
<alle> i tried that thanx
<gracekelly> FluxD, could i resolve one cuestion?? please...    how i can show fixed text withouth the fixed propierty in Amaya?
<gracekelly> with using position:fixed
<toman> hello there. I'm kinda new to ubuntu and i can't install my video drivers. I'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64 and the video is ati x550
<toman> can anyone help me ?
<alle> anybody else know how can i reconfigure network
<FluxD> gracekelly, I dont use amaya so I dont know
<gracekelly> how i can show fixed text in Amaya using position:static??
<FluxD> toman, system > preferences > adminstration > additional drivers ?
<gracekelly> how i can show fixed text in Amaya using position:static ?? UBUNTU
<FluxD> gracekelly, ask the amaya help channel
<gracekelly> ok, where is these chanel, please??
<miho_aka> hello world !
<sveinse> Do you know of a good book which talks about the debian package system?
<Dr_Willis> sveinse:  theres numerous apt docs/manuals/guides online
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<FluxD> gracekelly, http://www.w3.org/Amaya/User/Mailing.html
<gracekelly> do you kown anybody who uses amaya??
 * Dr_Willis dosent even know what Amaya is.
<FluxD> gracekelly, A public irc channel #amaya is available on irc.w3.org (port 6665).
<toman> fluid, "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<toman> ops
<toman> FluxD , "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<FluxD> toman, What driver do you need?
<Raymond> Hi All, I'm trying to install drivers for my Epson CX3900 printer/scanner, but can't find one. The Avasys site states that they do, but they don't. The closest is a CX3810 which lets me print, but not scan. Any ideas?
<gracekelly> thanks you FluxD   :)!!
<FluxD> np
<gracekelly> xD
<Dr_Willis> Raymond:  check the  'sane.org' site to see if it mentions the scanner part of the device. t may have some info.
<toman> well i need a driver for my video (ati radeon x550)
<Dr_Willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: Simple-Scan (GNOME), Xsane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Raymond> Dr_Willis: Ok..
<hros> what's that parted_server supposed to do anyway? If I manually partition & format my disk, how can I skip the "parted_server" step in the installation?
<Dr_Willis> Raymond:  the combos ive had. always basically work as 2 seperate devices
<toman> FluxD,  i found a driver on the official website, but it's *.run format and i have no idea how to install it :D
<Dr_Willis> hros:  i thought the parted_server thing was a backend to the parted front end.
<Raymond> Dr_Willis: That does not surprise me, thanks.
<alle> anybody know how can i reconfigure network
<FluxD> toman, download the driver, goto terminal, chmod +x filename.run, then ./filename.run
<Dr_Willis> toman:  using the .run drivers from the ati site.. often.. causes issues. its best to use the package manager drivers. if they support your card.
<Dr_Willis> toman:  so dont be too suprised if that .run dosent work properly
<hros> hm
<toman> Dr_Willis, i cant download the drivers from package manager ...
<Raymond> Dr_Willis: sane.org is a mental illness website and !sane.org does not exist
<argyle> Running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6000D. After testing WEp cracking with aircrack-ng, my wireless card is no longer detected from within the network manager dropdown menu, which would usually show available wireless networks. I ran lspci, which shows Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] is present. Thinking it's disabled, I ran rfkill list, but it outputs nothing. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> sane = scanner access made easy
<Dr_Willis> http://www.sane-project.org/
<Dr_Willis> google is handy :)
<Raymond> Dr_Willis: I just found it the same way LOL
<jonsaint> hi all. anyone about to help?????
<vosh> yes
<Dr_Willis> jonsaint:  state the problem. see who can help
<hros> dr_willis, I think it's a bit strange to use a seperate server-process for that.
<hros> anyway, that wont help me.
<drt42982934> Hi, i have a bunch of files ending with .flv.mp3 , which i need to rename so they end in just .mp3 , what is the command i should use?
<jonsaint> im trying to install software which came built in to my phone which is an exe file so i can link my phone to my pc but wine has blocked it and something popped up about the 'executable bit'. i dont know what to do next as im a new ubuntu user.
<hros> for i in *.flv; do j=`basename $i .flv"; mv $i $j; done
<pksadiq> jonsaint: right click on the file and check wether it is marked as executable
<toman> FluxD,  http://www.pasteall.org/18861
<toman> that's what i get when i try to install it ...
<hros> ups, sorry, that's wrong
<minimec> jonsaint: chmod +x yourfile.exe
<Dr_Willis> hros:  im not even sure what your orignal problem is...
<FluxD> toman, your install is 32 or 64 bit?
<argyle> Anyone able to offer assistance with my above wireless problem?
<jonsaint> chmod???????
<hros> for i in *.flv.mp3; do j=`basename *.flv.mp3`; mv $i $j.mp3; done
<hros> but try the "mv" first with "echo mv $i $j.mp3" to check if there's an error in that line
<FluxD> jonsaint, chmod +x filename
<toman> 64 buts
<toman> 64 bits&
<jonsaint> i got no such directory
<toman> FluxD, 64 bits
<Guest36120> Hi. Where can I find gnome-shell's ppa?
<FluxD> jonsaint, right click file permissions make file executable
<minimec> jonsaint: Right click on the exe file in the filemanager. under <properties<permissions ->'allow execution'
<FluxD> Guest36120, try launchpad
<Doctor> WHO Eleison
<sindks> Hi, I tried installing ubuntu on an external drive (computer also runs windows off the main drive) and now goes right to grub rescue when I start my computer - anyone around that can help me fix this?
<hros> dr_willis, I cannot install 10.10 (and 10.04) from the USB-stick, because parted_server seems to crash. in /var/log/syslog, I find
<Guest36120> FluxD, Looking at it right now.
<hros> dr_willis, Feb  6 14:17:46 ubuntu ubiquity: Backtrace has 14 calls on stack:
<hros> dr_willis, Feb  6 14:17:46 ubuntu ubiquity:   14: /lib/libparted.so.0(ped_assert+0x2a) [0x8
<hros> ea87a]
<argyle> Running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6000D. After testing WEp cracking with aircrack-ng, my wireless card is no longer detected from within the network manager dropdown menu, which would usually show available wireless networks. I ran lspci, which shows Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] is present. Thinking it's disabled, I ran rfkill list, but it outputs nothing. Any help?
<hros> dr_willis, .... until Feb  6 14:17:46 ubuntu ubiquity:   1: parted_server() [0x8049de1]
<jonsaint> Sorry, could not change the permissions of "setup.exe": Error setting permissions: Read-only file system
<FluxD> argyle, maybe its in/out of monitor mode ?
<hros> dr_willis, the installer will display an ever-rotating dial in the "preparing to install" window/screen
<Guest36120> FluxD, there is https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/gnome-shell but I don't knew if it's "OK". Can you tell?
<droopal> Hi can I ask the question again, I am trying to do a fresh install, I am running Ubuntu nut am having problems with usb's and my external dvd player/rewriter.....getting an error saying cant mount dont have authorisation. I want to do a complete clean install, but cant. Can any body either help, or possibly point me in another direction to get help. Thank you.
<pksadiq> jonsaint: copy that file to Desktop and then change the permission
<Dr_Willis> jonsaint:  you can use wine from the command line. and run a exe that way.. 'wine /media/CDROM/setup.exe'   and  get around that quirk.
<Dr_Willis> jonsaint:  or under applications -> wine -> Uninstall wine software -  Theres a 'install' button.
<argyle> FluxD: How can I verify and/or change that?
<FluxD> jonsaint, to run exe files you need wine goto winehq.org and read
<FluxD> argyle, I forget but wep cracking turns on monitor or turns off monitor, google your card and see
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: how to rename a bulk of *.html files to *.htm file?
<jonsaint> i dragged it to desktop and checked box but when i double click all it does is hang for a few seconds and then nothing happens
<hros> for i in *.html; j=`basename $i .html`; mv $i $j.htm; done
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  theres dozens of ways to do that.  a google search will find proberly 10+ bash examples of doing it.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  you could also use find, or i think the 'rename' command.
<pksadiq> jonsaint: in Terminal (CTRL +ALT + T) and type wine ~/Desktop/setup.exe
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: does rename can rename many files at a time?
<jonsaint> tried that. again hung for a few seconds before bringing back up the prompt
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: let me check  the man page
<serialized> Hi all, is it normal for a nvidia pcie card to jump to different pages -> NVRM: Xid (0001:00)
<serialized> ?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  good idea. I tend to just use 'qmv' for my fancy renameing needs
<iratech> hello room
<argyle> FluxD: Soapparently you can change the wireless iterface to monitor mode with iwconfig. However, only lo and eth0 and shown in iwconfig. It appears like, despite my wireless card being in the lspci output, it's not being actually being detected?
<Hobbes> If I install torrant program under live CD ubuntu, then download something with the torrant onto the HDD, what would happen with that download if I restart?
<bindi> nothing
<miho_aka> %)
<FluxD> argyle, maybe the module is not loaded or blacklisted? tried restarting?
<argyle> FluxD: Tried restarting multiple times hoping it would somehow work again.
<rac_> anyone heard if there's an ubuntu installer to install (another version) of ubuntu to another partition while running ubuntu ?
<FluxD> argyle, try asking the aircrack channel
<Hobbes> So the download would still be there?
<Raymond> Dr_Willis: Looks like the driver I've installed before is working, thanks for your help...
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: rename worked well, Thanks
<sacarlson> rac_:  you can setup another grub2 entry to boot an iso to install a version of something from within a ubuntu sesion
<FluxD> Hobbes, I dont think so
<rac_> sac: Thanks. That would need booting again. Is there any way to just apt-get install ubuntu installer and let it install everything?
<Hobbes> You don't think the program would still be there fluxD? Why wouldn't it be?
<argyle> FluxD: will do, thanks!
<FluxD> Because livecd runs from RAM
<FluxD> Hobbes, ^
<bindi> Hobbes: if you download to a HDD it will stay there
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  your torrent app would not have its settings saved.. and it would not rember what it had done in the past.. the stuff it DID download to the hdd would still be there..
<rac_> oh, I could propably download the iso and virtualbox and let the VBox  use partition to install to
<rac_> maybe even qemu?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  thats the whole point of having a 'save file' on a livecd-flash setup.
<FluxD> Dr_Willis, what about something downloaded to desktop in livecd . What happens after reboot?
<sacarlson> rac_: just add a grub2 custom40 entry with something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<pksadiq> Hobbes: probably hopefully I think , your download continue from the stopped position if you show the torrent software , the same path you saved before
<Hobbes> If the torrent program is on a usb flash drive, why couldn't it save its settings?
<Dr_Willis> FluxD:  desktop is not on a HD.. it would be gone
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  if he Installed the torrent apt via package manager.. it installed to RAM...
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  IF you dont have a 'save file' then NO permenet settings or files get saved to the 'system'
<Dr_Willis> ANything Not saved specifically to a HD.. is gone.
<Hobbes> Can't I tell it to install the torrant program to flash drive or HDD?
<Dr_Willis> so Make a 'save' file on your usb setup
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  depends on what torrent app.
<pksadiq> Hobbes: the files if saved to USB of HD  will be there untill you delete
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  if you Installed the torrent apt via package manager.. it installed to RAM...
<pksadiq> ^of^or
<sacarlson> rac_:  just point the isofile to the iso boot image you want to install in menuentry "Ubuntu" {     set isofile="/boot/isos/ubuntu.iso"
<Hobbes> So how do I install it to the flash drive or the HDD?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  you find some torrent app that you install some way OTHER then the pacakge manager..
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly anyway?
<FluxD> Hobbes, when in livecd mode it mounts the hdd and/or usb devices, you can save to them and file will be there
<diskin> hi all, is it a known problem, then when I find any text in chromium, it get's highlited, and then if I switch to another tab, select something with mouse, then switch back to the tab with highlited word, it replaces my Linux selection buffer automatically?
<argyle> OK, #aircrack told me it's not something they can help with, so let's try a different angle. Why would I see my wireless card when I run lspci, but no wireless interfaces when I run iwconfig?
<Tanvir> Hello, where I can recover the chat log of pidgin in ubuntu? Pidgin is keeping all the logs, but I don't know where it's keeping all those logs.
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  i would look in .pidgin perhasps or in .config/pidgin or use find/grep to searh throuigh the files in your Home. for somthing that seems related to pidgin
<Hobbes> I want to make a USB flash drive boot from a ancient old PC to have a OS like ubuntu on a new PC to download win7 to install so that the new PC has ubuntu and win7 in duel boot, I know I will need to repair  grub if I install ubuntu rather then run it from a live version
<psycho_oreos> argyle, check via lspci -nnk and also check dmesg as to the possible reasons why
<ysis> Is there a better way than dd to make an (mountable) .iso image from a partition on a hdd?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  make a usb setup with a persistant 'save' file . and  have it save the torrents to the hard drive somewhere. then you can do whatever you want to the files. if your flash drive is big enough - you could put a large save file on it.. and keep the torrent downloads there also.
<Hobbes> Dr_willis: but repairing grub might be easier then trying to set up a torrant download under a live
<MindSpark> can someone help me set up twinview ?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  it pays to learn how to repair grub.. yes.
<MindSpark> it feel like the dfp is not working at all
<Dr_Willis> MindSpark:  all ive ever done for twinview.. install the nvidia drivers.. reboot. run nvidia-settings, check enable twinvieqw.. restart X server.. done.
<MindSpark> Dr_Willis, how do I test if the DFP is actually connected ? It is seen by nvidia-settings, but it's as if it's not even on
<Hobbes> Dr_willis: is it really very much work or very complicated to repair grub after a windows install?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  takes me about 40 sec to fix...
<argyle> psycho_oreos: lspci -nnk shows me detailed information about the card, but nothing else that I can tell would help me. As for dmesg, is there a way to better filter the output to look for something related to wlan?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  if you gto a working system and a spare flash drive. you can install grub to the flash drive and use that as a 'backup' to boot the system to linux after you install windows also.
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, I see nothing named .pidgin or in .config/pidgin
<Daghdha> 'lo .. how can i see if i have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu installed?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  plug in flash drive do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and be sure to tell it to isntall to the flash.
<Hobbes> To do a what?
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  use the find command perhaps and search  your home for log files. or the other file search features of gnome. I dont use pidgin at all.
<psycho_oreos> argyle, normally, for almost each of the listed devices it would show the relevant kernel modules that are loaded (which will be shown as in use) and what other modules are available under lspci -nnk (hence the -k switch). As for dmesg, not really, you could probably just grep out ipw2200 but might even be a good idea to pastebin the entire log so that I or someone else might be able to help
<Hobbes> Are you talking about something that a regular live CD usb flash drive could do?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  to make a 'grub boot' flash drive.. to boot the system back to luinux after wndows trashes the grub menu.
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, how to do tha?
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, uname -a, look at the last few words at the end
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, better yet iirc its uname -m
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, I mean use the search.. How can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  perhaps 'find  | grep pidgin'
<Hobbes> You mean every time I want to boot to linux?
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  or places -> search for files
<Hobbes> Or something that will fix the grub?
<eichi> pksadiq: i try it now with plop bootmanager and usb driver. cd driver allways couses read write errors
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  No... its a RESCUE flash drive i made.. that lets me get back to linux IF windows trashes the MBR.
<Dr_Willis> handy use for old small flash drives.
<Dr_Willis> windows trashes my mbr.. i pup in the flash drive.. boot it.. it boots grub and loads my installed ubuntu os.. i then use the proper command to reinstall grub to the mbr.. windows damage is then fixed.
<eichi> Dr_Willis: what is "windows"? ;)
<argyle> psycho_oreos: http://pastebin.com/N8RPHj61
<Daghdha> x86 64
<Dr_Willis> eichi:  what does 'what' mean.. :)
<Daghdha> so that'll be 64bit i take it
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, that's definitely 64bit
<Hobbes> Oh, I reinstall grub from within the linux boot?
<Daghdha> I tried installling grub2 several times yesterday on my restored backup disk. I tried several methods, none worked. grub2 is realy a crime to get working. Is there an alternative to booting into my linux?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  if you can boot to your original system you  just rerun 'sudo update-grub' to have it reinstall grub.
<shooood> hi, i have a toshipa lap top and the wireless didn't work ?? does it need any configuration ?????
<karlo94> when I start downloading torrent on transmission it's ask me what I want to download, I check thing that I wanna download, and it ignore me.. it download all, any suggestion?
<psycho_oreos> argyle, there's an issue with the firmware according to the dmesg output, check lines 727-729
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: original system=within linux?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  my original system = the linux i allready had installed.. so yes.
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, normally its possible via liveCD/liveDVD/liveUSB boot, mount and chroot into your linux setup and resetup grub or grub2 from there
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, I found the answer in #pidgin. --> ~/.purple/logs !
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  transmissions is a rather basic client. You may want to try others.
<Tanvir> Dr_Willis, thanks for your effort!
<Dr_Willis> Tanvir:  it pays to learn how to search for files. :) good to have google skills also.. heh
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, is deluge good? ..what do you recommend?
<Hobbes> So how do I turn a Bootable live! Ubuntun created my unetbootin usb flash drive, into one that has the grub necessary to load back into the original linux install? It wouldn't already come with that?
<Daghdha> psycho_oreos: I tried several ways of doing just that yesterday.
<n20> Helo
<Daghdha> And none of them worked.
<Dr_Willis> karlo94:  depends on your needs. ive been using qbittorrent lately. Ktorrent is also a fave..
<Daghdha> i tried the chroot thing and the grub2-install --rootdirectory thing
<n20> I'm guiding my mom to get network running on a 7.04 live-cd, what's the DHCP-client in use there and how do I get an ip? `sudo dhclient`?
<karlo94> Dr_Willis, tnx, I gonna try  qbittorrent :)
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, that should be the universal way, albeit ancient, normally when chroot is setup right you basically have the setup of your own linux machine apart from running the kernel and initrd from your machine
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  unetbootin uses 'syslinux' not grub last i checked.. if you have your linux system booted to. You can use any flash drive and that 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' command to put a 'grub' restore type setup on it..  it dosent even have to be a big flash drive.. 128mb is enough even..
<vosh> is ur mom a computer operator?
<n20> vosh: Soon to be lol. :-)
<Dr_Willis> n20:  7.04 is very very old.. you may want to find a newer cd.
<psycho_oreos> n20, that sounds ancient, 7.04, might not even be supported
<vosh> it always need a guru to configure linux
<n20> Well, I don't have a newer at their place.
<vosh> even for trivial things
<n20> 7.04 should be working, via wired
<Dr_Willis> vosh:  dont spread rumors please...
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: how to repartition a pendrive messed up with cat /dev/null         parted and fdisk doesn't work well
<Daghdha> Is it correct that when you copy the MBR and then restore it on a relpaced disk that it does not work?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  gparted should ask to make a 'partition layout' (or somthing liek that) on it.. you would select 'dos' then it should let you make partitions.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  depends on how you copied it. The partition mayout may be differnt. that can cojfuse things
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, it depends on how you saved MBR initially, normally the stuff is not easily accessible and requires dd
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: So I can use unetbootin live to install linux, then use that command to put the grub restore thing on that same USB flash drive?
<Daghdha> i used dd and did 1st 512 bytes of the device
<xannax> Hello
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I don't have access to GUI
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  not from a unetbootin live system.. if you had an installed system.. you could.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  and not on the 'same' flash drive as your unetbootin system.. a differnt flash drive
<Daghdha> i will try tha chroot once mare later.
<sacarlson> Daghdha: what problems do you see at boot time, what problem are you having?  what command did you use to install the mbr to your boot disk?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  fdisk should work or parted.. or i would suggest a 'gparted live cd' also.
<xannax> I have a bash script here that is driving me crazy, I wonder if someone will have a look at it...Here it is:_uamq="${mysql} -u '${_madminuser}' -h '${_mhost}' -p'${_madminpwd}' -e \"CREATE DATABASE ${_db};\""
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  ive had to use dd to 'zero' out flash drives in the past..
<psycho_oreos> Daghdha, you need to follow a proper guide, such as the need to also mount /dev, /proc and what not
<Daghdha> I did
<xannax> it works; I mean, if on the next line I echo $_uamq, and copy-paste it, it works as intended
<andrelindgren> Hello! When I run update-grub it can't find my Win7-partition, even though it's browseable in Nautilus. Any suggestions? :)
<xannax> but if I just ouput the line in the script, then I get mysql's help, as if I had no arguments
<xannax> any suggestion?
<Hobbes> Dr_willis: If I used the unetbootin live system to install ubuntu I said. I could then use that install to make that grub restore system?
<Daghdha> Ok, where can i find an ubuntu CD that goes to shell and not to X?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  the command i gave 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' needzs to be ran from a 'working' ubuntu install
<Daghdha> Because the Live CD only lets me go to X and that doesn't work because it needs some kernel params i don't know currently.
<sacarlson> Daghdha: problem some people do is the install the mbr to the wrong disk , this can happen if you boot from a usb that becomes /dev/sda  and your boot disk becomes /dev/sdb  later when usb is not installed your boot disk becomes /dev/sda with no mbr
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  alternative installer cd can do that.   you could also try the 'nomodeset' or 'text' options to the live cd you have.
<shooood> what does " Wrong architecture 'amd64'  " mean ????
<Hobbes> Dr_willis: which can be made by the unitbootin live, right?!?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis" ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent  <- that?
<red2kic> shooood: It mean you need to use 32bit, I suppose.
<shooood> red2kic : it appears when i tried to install skype
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: Unitbootin live can be used to install ubuntu???
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  yes..
<red2kic> shooood: Run "uname -m" -- It'll tell you what machine you have. If you're on amd64, you may have to install lib32.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  theres other tools like lili, and others at pendrivelinux web site that can  do what unetbootin does.. and make a persistant save file.. unetbootin dosent have that feature last i checked
<serialized> does any one have nvrm xid paging errors?  ive looked all over on the net but no one has seem to come up with an answer?  im using nvidia fx 350m
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  the alt-cd uses a text based installer yes..  depending ion what you want to do.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: and then when it does install ubuntu, that install can be used to make that grub restoring program?
<Daghdha> i wanna chroot it and grub-update it
<serialized> NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 6, PE0000 07f4 0012aa04 00000000 7e33f000 00000000
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  if you have ubuntu intalled.. yes.. that install can be used to generaate a  flash drive that can boot THAT install if windows trashes it..
 * Daghdha cringes
<Dr_Willis> for every ubuntu box i 'make' i keep a flash drive handy for a grub 'rescue' (a little flash,) and then i got a flash drive setup that i used to install from.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis Why can't the same USB flash drive be used for a grub rescue?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  because you can only have ONE thing installed to the MBR of the flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  i tend to use a command like --> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<Hobbes> It could be burned to a CD though?
<icedtea> whats the name of the command when you can pipe something and for each argument it will ran the command x for you?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  burn what to a cd?
<pawan> I have just installed ubuntu and then tried to boot into windows 7 but it fails to boot.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis grub rescue program
<icedtea> ahh xargs
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  its not a 'program' its installing the GRUB to the MBR of the flash drive...
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  it takes no space on the flash drive. (its in the mbr),
<Dr_Willis> thats why even a litlte 128mb flash drive can do it.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: could that be burned onto a CD?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  No.
<Hobbes> Could I store what ever I like on the rest of the usb flash drive?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> it would be a fat32 or whatever fs.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis it has to be fat32?
<Dr_Willis> it would be a fat32 >>>>>>>> or whatever fs. <<<<<<<<<
<shooood> red2kic : does this lib 32 support skype ???
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: So NTFS or anything I like?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  using ntfs on  a usb flash drive is a little overkill.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  try it and see
<Hobbes> How is that?
<red2kic> shooood: Afaik, there are no amd64 binary for skype, only i386.
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: I tried that SEVERAL times. Always with the same result. It appears the bootloader starts looping or loop crashing with the screen blinking every second or so
<Daghdha> Oh not with --recheck though
<Hobbes> How is it overkill?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:   thats weird..  My little grub reinstall notes -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563376/
<Daghdha> Also, i used grub2
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  ntfs on anything under 4gb is overkill.
<Hobbes> *can't recall what FS stands for anyway*
<shooood> it told me so
<shooood> red2kic: it told me so
<shooood> red2kic: i386
<Anubis1> hi
<vosh> FS = file system
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: I assume that was directed at me even though you said daghdha, Well some of my USB flash drives are 8gb
<shooood> red2kic: sorry i686
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: anyway, even if it is overkill, what does it matter as long as it works?
<pawan> I have just installed ubuntu and then tried to boot into windows 7 but it fails to boot.  \
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  go do what you want then.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis is there a disdvantage to overkill?
<red2kic> shooood: Okay. Fast question. How did you get Skype? From the website?
<shooood> red2kic: yes
<red2kic> shooood: You want 32-bit, not 64-bit. Did you get 64-bit?
<Anubis1> i just upgraded some packages on my 1004LTS machine(kubuntu) and now i can see only some colored rectangles on my screen.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis Does NTFS use more space or something?
<shooood> red2kic: how can i know
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  it can. and its not supported  as well.
<Anubis1> i cant access any console
<Anubis1> what should i do ?
<red2kic> shooood: What does the file say?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  and if you notice  - unetbootin and other usb-disk creator tools almost always use fat32
<ysis> Anubis1: So you cannot get to tty1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis supported by what?
<shooood> red2kic: skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64
<andrelindgren> Hello! When I run update-grub it can't find my Win7-partition, even though it's browseable in Nautilus. Any suggestions? :)
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  usb disk creator tools for starters..
<Anubis1> ysis: i tried already
<red2kic> shooood: Wrong file. Go and grab 32-bit.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis I was told unetbootin uses what ever format is on the disk, that unetbootin supports all the FS, am I wrong?
<shooood> red2kic : thanks i'll try it
<Hobbes> I mean was I told wrong?
<shooood> red2kic: how can i sreach for a pregram using terminal
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  i always see it use fat32, Most flash drives come fat32
<llutz>  apt-cache search pattern1 pattern2 program
<red2kic> shooood: "apt-cache search pidgin"
<skurakai> Hi. I'am looking for game like rLines (glines with showing next turn - colours and place for showing new bubbles)
<Daghdha> USB Installer doesn't know; ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso  should i just rename it to a desktop 10.10 version it does know?
<shooood> red2kic: thanks
<Anubis1> so, any idea ?
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: Does unetbootin support FS other then fat32 or not?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  ive never noticed or tried or needed it to support anything else.
<ysis> Anubis1: So you're stuck in a unusable X11 session? You could try Alt+SysRq+R to get the keybord to raw mode. Then try Alt+F1 again.
<Daghdha> why isn't there a boot iso that just lets you pick a boot partition? Or am i askings omething stupid now?
<skurakai> rlines under wine doesn't work correctly
<kybosh> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu for netbook and i encountered one small problem - i cant connect to wifi. I got all needed drivers and updates, but i cant switch my wifi adapter ON - there is hardware switch (ON) and keybord switch (unactive). Seems like i have accidentaly switched my adapter OFF in windows before installing ubuntu and now i  cant switch it ON, because I deleted windows already...Is there some way how to switch my wif
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  because to boot specific os's often requires specific arguments/options.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  there as some 'super grub' type disks out that may try to be smarter about it.
<Temar> i broke my server :'(
<ysis> Anubis1: Alt+SysRq+K should kill X, but maybe it will just restart and give the same situation. I would disable autostarting X11 and try with startx first.
<Temar> i broke my server :'(
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: What do you mean the other FS can use up more space, they either do or don't I would think
<Temar> cant get it too boot up now
<bazhang> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#requirements  Hobbes have a read
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  You dont understand the internals of differnt filesystems then.
<bazhang> Hobbes, please do some reading on this. this is getting offtopic
<Daghdha> hehe super grub2 disk is what i want i think.. will try that l;ater too
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  a 1tb hard drive formated to fat32, vs one with ntfs.. will have differnt amounts of useable space.
<Anubis1> ysis: i'm stucked in something. i don't know where. is there a way to restart in some interactive way and tell which services to start and which not >
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  and ext2/ext3/ext4 will also differ
<Anubis1> ?
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: With more advanced systems having less usable space?
<bazhang> !ot | Hobbes
<ubottu> Hobbes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Hobbes, please get back on topic.
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  check the wikipedia on filesytems it explanis it i think.
<Hobbes> Bazhang: I've looked that page before
<ysis> Anubis1: So switching to raw mode didn't work?
<Anubis1> ysis: it didnt work at all
<bazhang> Hobbes, this is not the place to discuss file system advantages/disadvantages. Please do some reading up on it.
<Hobbes> bazhang: This relates to installing ubuntin from a flash drive
<Anubis1> it like being dead somehow
<bazhang> Hobbes, it requires fat32. lets move on
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis, PM me please?
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  i could of had ubuntu installed 5 times in the time this converstation has been going on....
<ysis> Anubis1: Hmm, do you have ssh access to the machine? I don't know how to enable/disable services in ubuntu at boot time... In Gentoo I can use press "i" to get into interactive boot mode. Don't know if this works for ubuntu or kubuntu
<Temar> how can i fix m disk so it boots again?
<piper69> how can i sniff packet between two router in my lan using tcpdump please?
<llutz> !details | Temar
<ubottu> Temar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis so no PM?
<Anubis1> ysis: i know that "i" is entering in interactive mode (redhat) but i'm not sure if it's working on ubuntu/kukbuntu
<llutz> Temar: "cant get it too boot " is no error description
<Temar> i got ubuntu 9.04 i was trying to setup raid, but due to not having seperate boot partitions i had problems, i can cant even get it to load it said system not found
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  I got other things going on.  you may want to read up on filsystems and stuff to learn fundamentals..
<vinodkumar> hello
<Dr_Willis> Hobbes:  stick to the actual ubuntu probolems you are having in here.. (what IS the actual problem anyway?()
<pooltable> how to update maps on a gps tomtom?
<vinodkumar> I cannot mount a specific ntfs partition
<vinodkumar> I want to mount 3 partitions at boottime
<vinzie> hello peeps
<ysis> Anubis1: So did you try or google for ubuntu interactive boot mode? Sorry that I can't help more, but I never booted ubuntu interactively.
<Temar> vinodkumar i think u need /etc/fstab
<vinodkumar> http://pastie.org/1533628
<vinodkumar> I edited fstab
<vinodkumar> But the sda5 is not mounting..
<vinzie> i m tryin to use my webcam...but its sayin video ot found..
<ysis> Anubis1: You could also use a live cd to change the startup behavior I guess. But this is maybe a little fiddly.
<Dr_Willis> vinodkumar:  the other 2 are working?
<jacktheripper> I'm trying to compile a ruby extension. It can't find -lruby-static and libruby-static.a isn't there in any package on the ubuntu repos.
<Hobbes> Dr_Willis: Not sure if I am allowed to say or not
<sacarlson> Temar: did you use the alternate adition to install your raid system,  it seems to guide you through what can and can't do
<Temar> i was just doing wat some webpage said to do
<vinodkumar> yes
<icedtea> how can I tell what version of ubuntu I'm on? Can't remember if I'm 10.10 or something else
<Temar> i dont care about getting raid setup now, just want it bk online :p
<sacarlson> Temar: so setup using the desktop edition?
<bazhang> icedtea, lsb_release -a  in terminal
<vinodkumar> After adding this, If I click on the partition in nautilus it says not privileged
<Temar> i was doing comands and file edits
<Dr_Willis> vinodkumar:  you need to use proper options to allow users to fully access the ntfs filesystems
<icedtea> cool thanks bazhang
<Dr_Willis> vinodkumar:  you may want to install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool.
<awesomenickname> hey hey, tried to use Blueman. "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue." Googled a bit, but nothing useful. When I start `bluetoothd -u`, it, well, starts. How can I trace the problem?
<Temar> i been undoing the file edits already using a recovering console
<ysis> icedtea: Try Google first. ;-)
<vinodkumar> OK.
<Temar> tried doing a grub reinstall also
<th_> awesomenickname, do you have a bluetooth service running?
<sacarlson> Temar: if not much to loose sometimes easier just to reinstall
<Temar> alot to lose
<Temar> website, bots all sorts
<Temar> altho i can transfer over onto a new install
<Temar> but i wana get it all online asap
<Temar> new install is alot of work
<bazhang> !enter | Temar
<ubottu> Temar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sacarlson> Temar: trial and error is alot of work,  install is about 30 min
<awesomenickname> th_ I'm not sure what is bluetooth service exactly.    $ ps aux | grep blue       gives me:            root  3252  0.0  0.1  27472  2016 ?  Ss   14:47   0:00 bluetoothd -u
<Temar> install yes, setup everything not so quick :/
<awesomenickname> th_ I also use wifi keyboard, but I had to pair it via cron through this:     hidd --connect E8:06:88:40:4F:2E
<Temar> i dont mind install cuz it will be nice having a cleaned up system and latest version cuz im stuck/bugged at 9.04, its just time
<sacarlson> Temar: ok so what does sudo fdisk -l look like now then
<Temar> and server get used alot at certain times
<Temar> hold on let me load up console
<th_> awesomenickname, service called "bluetooth".
<rsv> i am a broadcom wifi on my laptop it works on windows. how do i make it to work on ubuntu
<awesomenickname> th_ no, there is only "bluetoothd". Also, when I start ubuntu's default bluetooth config, it says "Bluetooth disabled", with huge "Turn on" button. If I press it, nothing happens. If I reopen this setting, it still says "disabled"
<vinodkumar> ntfs-config tool is not running
<vinodkumar> It is crashing
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/11/fix-ntfs-configuration-tool-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> i was hopeing they had fixed that...
<awesomenickname> th_  `sudo service bluetooth start` does the same thing - it starts bluetoothd (successfully, as I can tell by syslog)
<sacarlson> rsv: slight more info on the broadcom would help like is it usb or pci,  if usb I can't help you, otherwise lshw | pastebinit
<Temar> ok done the command, i got 2 drives listed, top (the 1 i want) has 3 partitians sda1 has * under Boot
<rsv> i think it is pci or built into the motherboard
<awesomenickname> th_    /etc/init.d/bluetooth status    ->    * bluetooth is running
<th_> awesomenickname, good
<rsv> i am not sure
<th_> awesomenickname, so what was the problem?
<sacarlson> rsv: if there no stick sticking out then it's pci
<awesomenickname> th_ problem is, default manager says bluetooth is disabled, and blueman says "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue."
<th_> awesomenickname, theres a daemon called bluez. do you have that one running?
<awesomenickname> th_ no. How can I start it manually?
<Temar> sacarlson?
<sacarlson> ?
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<th_> awesomenickname, command line?
<pooltable> how to update maps on a gps tomtom?
<nettezzaumana> would any of you gimme list of packages related to default vnc stack in Ubuntu ... i think that "dpkg -S `which Xvnc`" will cover that
<vinodkumar> wow.. partition at boot time fixed.. thanks
<Kruptein> Hey I get this error after doing gksudo dpkg -i file.deb   http://dpaste.com/391260/
<Kruptein> any ideas?
<awesomenickname> th_ bluez package contains /etc/init.d/bluetooth, which I started earlier. There is no separate 'bluez' utility
<th_> awesomenickname, aaah true. its just package containing everything needed
<th_> sry
<rsv> sacarlson: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1030135
<sacarlson> nettezzaumana: I'm not sure I understand but I think veno-server is one side and the client starts with vina??
<sacarlson> rsv: ok reading
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: o.O
<nettezzaumana> sacarlson: i'm doing vnc package for opensuse and now i'm snooping how it's about with competitiors .. i expected that you're using one of tightvnc or tigervnc
<piper69> IP ir1.fp.vip.sp2.yahoo.com > my-srvr.local: ICMP echo reply, id 15910, seq 15928, length 64
<Temar> sacarlson: done the command, i got 2 drives listed, top (the 1 i want) has 3 partitians sda1 has * under Boot
<piper69> ^^ what could be using this ?
<red2kic_> piper69: Run "lsof -i" -- You might get something useful.
<Seveas> nettezzaumana, the default vpn client in ubuntu isn't xvnc but vinagre
<rsv> sacarlson: both wifi and ethernet use broadcom. i can use the ethernet but not thw wifi
<piper69> ~lsof
<piper69> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<piper69> red2kic waht is lsof -i please
<sacarlson> rsv: I can't seem to  see a wifi device in there
<nettezzaumana> Seveas: vpn != vnc .. i'm interested about vnc
<red2kic_> piper69: ls (list) of (open files)
<sacarlson> rsv: I wonder if you have it disabled in bios or if rfkill will bring it back to life
<nettezzaumana> Seveas: sorry .. not clue what's *vinagre
<Seveas> nettezzaumana, vinagre is a vnc client, "vpn" was a typo :)
<nettezzaumana> okay
<Seveas> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 492 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<Temar> no idea then sacarlson?
<nettezzaumana> Seveas: thanks .. i need to investigate what's it .. i'm actually considering to switch tightvnc -> tigervnc
<Seveas> though I prefer remmina myself
<rsv> okay let me check
<rsv> can i check in windows?
<rsv> how do i?
<Daghdha> hmm
<sacarlson> Temar: try install rfkill and see what it see's
<Temar> useing apt?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: I tried super grub, it sees my grub on a partition and i tell it to boot. It then starts behaving exactly as when i try to boot from HDD. So i guess my grub2 installs to the MBR where correct. And something else is wrong.
<piper69> red2kicwhy i got vino
<sacarlson> Temar: also look in bios boot see if wifi is visable there
<Temar> erm wifi?
<Temar> think ur mixing up people
<Daghdha> Screen just flashes every 4 seconds or so.
<Temar> apt-get cant find rfkill
<nettezzaumana> Seveas: would you pastebin for me or PM me a list of packages including that stack .. eg something like: dpkg -S `which Xvnc`; dpkg -S `which vncviewer`
<Daghdha> Could it be because there is no swap partition?
<piper69> red2kic so why vino pinging yahoo
<Daghdha> (partimage didn't let m emake a backup for that)
<hermidaprada> hi
<red2kic> piper69: I have no idea.
<piper69> red2kic i bet 'apt-get remove <pkg> --purge' will know better
<piper69> :D
<Temar> ok so when i installed ubuntu i got the server version, but i also installed stuff like ubuntu-desktop and KDE
<piper69> ok so i removed vino but lsof -i still shows its running
<jrib> piper69: so stop it
<piper69> jrib kill it you mean
<Temar> if i wanted to install new for same, should i get server version or just go for desktop (this is for a Server i just like a desktop on it)
<jrib> piper69: I mean stop it.  Go to the gui and turn off desktop sharing.  That would be the first thing to try
<esmirlin> hello! a question... i have a netbook and regular unity is sooooooo slow... so i want to know if someone has tryed the 2d version and if the performance really get better...
<Incarus6> esmirlin, can you paste < glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" > ?
<piper69> hahahahahahaha i can't beleive my self sometimes ....i have a terminal open on the server that is pinging yahoo
<jrib> piper69: yahoo is going to be mad!
<esmirlin> Incarus6, i'm not in ubuntu right now... i'm in bodhi (e17 ubuntu 10.04)
<piper69> jrib hahah last time i was working on my server was Wed and it is Sun now...so that thing was pinging yahooo since Wed :D
<aLeSD> hi all
<Incarus6> esmirlin, Enlightenment? that command should work here too
<Daghdha> What would cause a ubuntu install to flash every four seconds at boot? (Like it's in some loop crashing)
<Daghdha> No text output at all
<aLeSD> how can I check if my audio card EMU10k1 plays midi files ?
<Temar> any 1 else able to help get my server book
<esmirlin> ok i'll try
<Temar> boot*, i dont wana have to reinstall right now, i wana go bed and people wana use it in like 3 hours (like 50 people :/ )
<iluciv> hu
<Incarus6> Temar, whats the exact problem?
<iluciv> hi
<Benkinooby> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Temar> after trying to setup raid1 which i dont care about now, it wont boot at all
<esmirlin> Incarus6, direct rendering: Yes
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  X server crashing/restarting could do that..
<pylix> My Windows 7 OS has failed to boot up ever since i installed Ubuntu 10.10 . when i ran the diagnostic CD,(windows 7 install disk) it detected the installation and reported there were no problems with the startup
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  you have the system installed, or is this the live cd?
<Temar> fdisk -l =  <Temar> ok done the command, i got 2 drives listed, top (the 1 i want) has 3 partitians sda1 has * under Boot
<Incarus6> pylix, windows have to be allways the first partition on your hard drive, is that the case?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: This is the backup i was grubbing. Turns out it was grubbed properly all the time and just doing something else wrong. It is IMMEDIATELY after boot.
<Daghdha> So it'snot X.
<Daghdha> boot of the device, not linux
<pylix> it's /dev/sda1 if that what you mean
<pylix> that's**
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:   it could be plymouth goofing up.. have you tried the 'text' or 'nomode' set options?
<Daghdha> i am guessing it's m issing swap?
<Benkinooby> !gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  swap partitions shouldent be making it crash.
<Temar> isnt swap memory extension?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: there is NOTHING to nomode or text on. Ok..
<pylix> can i remove the boot altogether so windows can fix it's boot?
<Benkinooby> if i understood correctly, unity is an gnome-shell. so it's "somehow like a theme" for the gnome desktop?
<Benkinooby> som1 can verify that?
<LjL> Benkinooby: it's much more than a theme
<johnn> Hi, I need some help
<Incarus6> pylix, you mean the mbr?
<LjL> Benkinooby: a "theme" is merely graphics for an existing program
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: I turn it on.. it boots from had and starts flashing every 4 seconds. (I see the 'analogue' my monitor put up when there's no VGA when it flashes. So something is wrong.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  if you dont see the grub menu. you hit the shift (or space?) key to get to the grub menu. and then can try some options.
<Benkinooby> LjL, yes i understood. i just wanted the get the relationship right
<esmirlin> Incarus6, so?
<LjL> Benkinooby: unity is the whole graphical environment from which you start programs
<Daghdha> pretty much about to give up tbh.
<Daghdha> I don't see a grub menu
<Dr_Willis> can you even get to the bios screen?  that almost sounds like somthing at the hardware issue if its crashing befor grub  even gets going.
<johnn> After a clean up I did, everytime I reboot I have no window manager and I have to manualy enable the desktop effects.. What's going wrong?
<Incarus6> esmirlin, interesting. can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  tap the shift key as it boots.. if grubs hidden it should show..
<Benkinooby> LjL, but what i want to know is that is is on top of gnome... just not using the gnome-shell
<sacarlson> Temar: yes got you confused with rsv when you didn't  add anything about the subject sorry
<Daghdha> I see no grub
<LjL> Benkinooby: that is correct
<Daghdha> If i boot CD or USB it works.
<Daghdha> the booting i mean, not my system.
<juk> Benkinooby: on top of compiz also
<Dr_Willis> if grub menu is set to be hidden.. you need to tap the shift key as it starts up. to get it to show. Or eidt the grub configs to make it always shopw.
 * Dr_Willis hates how the defaults are often to hide grub.
<Daghdha> i tabbed the hell out o fit, see nothing
<johnn> After a clean up I did, everytime I reboot I have no window manager and I have to manualy enable the desktop effects.. What's going wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  sounds like its crashing befor grub even starts then.
<Incarus6> johnn, but the problem is fixed yet?
<johnn> any help, please?
<sacarlson> Temar: well I don't see any info about a raid install,  what you gave me just says you have 3 partitions
<pylix> i've ran 3 OS's(1 Ubuntu, windows xp and 7) before with no boot issues so i'm not sure what it is when i ever i try to boot windows it's just a black screen with a _ in the upper right corner. i've waited like 5 mins but it never moves
<Daghdha> Bow before super grub disk!
<esmirlin> Incarus6, http://pastebin.com/tapXvMYz
<Daghdha> It is booting my backup
<Dr_Willis> johnn:  perhaps install and run 'fusion-icon' that will let you select compiz or metacity as the default window manager.
<Daghdha> WIN!
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  :) there ya go.
<johnn> When I enable desktop effects is fixed, but after each reboot I loose the settings..
<sacarlson> Temar: what file format are they?  can you mount them from a live cd boot?
<Daghdha> for godsake. The guy that made taht disk is a GOD
<Incarus6> pylix, with dual boot?
<Temar> yer it says stuff about raid on the other hdd, i didnt change that to raid yet
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  if you got a spare flash drive. you can put a extra copy of grub on its mbr. for booting  rescue
<Temar> wasnt a complete setup
<Daghdha> uh..
<Dr_Willis> actually even a floppy can work for that job.
<Temar> ext3
<pylix> yeah i'm running a dual atm except my windows 7 refused to load
<pylix> refuses*
<sacarlson> Temar: hard to peace this altogether
<Temar> and yes i can mount but seems to be read online
 * Daghdha will now run grub-update
<Daghdha> And see if it will boot then
<johnn> I am using Lucid Lynx, which is the default window manager on it?
<Temar> only*
<sacarlson> Temar: from a live cd you can't mount read write?
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  once i had to do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and made SURE it was installing to the proper mbr on the proper hd..
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  that can also put a grub on the mbr of a flash drive. (thats how i make a backup flash rescue grub thing)
<Temar> well it did its self
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: With all due respect... i think i will just keep a copy of the godlike super grub disk at hand instead :)
<esmirlin> Incarus6, did you read?
<Daghdha> ..
<pylix> i'm gonna try it again
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis .. is ubuntu 10.10 grub2?
<johnn> Which is the default window manager on 10.04
<johnn> ?
<pylix> brb
<karlo94> how I can connect to windows computer on same network?
<Incarus6> esmirlin, i'm not sure about the last part of the file (line 394) but i can't find any abnormality here
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  yes
<Dr_Willis> johnn:  compiz for effects. metacity for no effexcts
<Daghdha> There are no grub2 commands though, they all grub-xxxxxxx commands
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  they are the same..
<sacarlson> Temar: so what is your plan?  mount the raid disk partitions,  move them to a none raid partitions setup grub2 to point to the new disks and be done with it?
<Dr_Willis> update-grub = update-grub2
<Dr_Willis> ones a script that calls the other i think
<Dr_Willis> johnn:  if ya got an issue ask in the channel.
<johnn> How could I enable compiz?
<johnn> permanently
<Dr_Willis> johnn:  use fusion icon, is one way. or 'compiz --replace' is another.
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (maverick), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<johnn> compiz replace is permanent?
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis : I am rebooting now.. fingers crossed
<Dr_Willis> johnn:  try it and see.
<johnn> or I have to do it after each reboot..
<johnn> ok
<johnn> Thanks
<johnn> !
<Temar> right now i just wana get it so load 1 way or another i dont care, i decided to reinstall but when i have time to sort it all, and its only grub not 2
<Daghdha> Works. So basically my work of approcimately 1.5 days can be summarized in: (1) Get super grub disk (2) Let it detect OS (3) update-grub2 .. done in 3 minutes.
<Temar> ok i loaded up live, now how do i tell this to mount writeable
<esmirlin> Incarus6, my computer shut down sorry did you read what you asked me?
<Incarus6> [13:38:17] <Incarus6> esmirlin, i'm not sure about the last part of the file (line 394) but i can't find any abnormality here
<sacarlson> Temar: oh I don't think grub-legacy will boot from a raid device but grub2 will, so that may have been where some of your problems started
<Temar> yer i only had linux 9.04 due to upgrade issues
<frimend> How do I download music from myspace? O_o
<KB1JWQ> Temar: That's a Ubuntu version number, not a Linux version. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  my use of a rescue flash drive saves even more time.
<Temar> yer thats wat i ment :p
<frimend> I have found music that I like, and it says it's free and for downloading, but I don't know how to do it.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  that dosent explain why booting a live cd, and chrooting in - dident fix it however..
<frimend> I have found some third party programs, but they are for windows... :(
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:   or a command like this from a ubuntu live cd --> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/InstalledSystemMointPoint  /dev/sda --recheck
<frimend> this is the song I am looking to download: http://www.myspace.com/yademusic/music/songs/hunter-6883715
<Temar> can i like change it bk and not use grub
<Daghdha> Dr_Willis: That is correct. It's a mystery.
<sacarlson> temar: to mount a partition should be as easy as:  sudo mkdir /mnt; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  and so on
<Incarus6> frimend, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ "For instance, if you go to a YouTube page, you'll be able to download the video directly on your file system. It also works with MySpace [...] and others."
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  Unless some how the drives where getting 'reordered' depending on what you were booting from. Ive seen some odd bioos's that do that.
<Daghdha> I was thinking for a minute maybe ubu was grub1 and i was putting up grub2 all the time
<Daghdha> But that'snot it
<shooood> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<shooood>         Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7128
<shooood>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<shooood>         Memory at 94600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<shooood>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<shooood>         Kernel driver in use: ath5k
<FloodBot2> shooood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  grub1 is basically dead.  :) its called 'grub-legacy' now.
<sacarlson> Temar: opps forgot the sudo in mount also
<Daghdha> I liked LiLo
<Daghdha> It had a cute name.
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  lilo had issues.. :)
<Daghdha> Objective achieved though. i now have 2 HDD's
<Daghdha> Yes, grub2 worked fine for me o_O
<shooood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563390/plain/
<shooood> any help
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  you could even isntall grub to both hd's and boot either one to get to the same OS.. as a 'rescue' method.
<Daghdha> Well, God may know what it was.
<Daghdha> no they are not in the machien at the same time Dr_Willis. One is a backup.
<Daghdha> I made a backup and this was the test to see if i could get it to restore and work on a new HDD
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  backups? we dont need no stinking backups! :)
<Dr_Willis> compare the 2 disks drive layut and uuid's perhaps.. that might also be an issue.
<Daghdha> I prefer not to spend days setting up simple things
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely transfered a system from one hd to another..
<gerber>     how to add video to ipod touch
<Daghdha> I will just rely on super grub
<Dr_Willis> if the UUID;s were differnt btween backup and original - that could explain a lot.
<Daghdha> regrubbing won't fix that?
<gerber>     how to add video to ipod touch
<Daghdha> They were diff drives so probably uuid is diff.. that's kind of the point of a uuid
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:   depends on how you clone the hd.  UUID is also listed/used in fstab..
<shooood> hi, any help with this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/563390/plain/
<Daghdha> partimage
<gerber>     how to add video to ipod touch
<Daghdha> i made an image of the partition. Not the disk
<Daghdha> i also did sfdisk for the partision info and wrote the MBR back using dd
<Dr_Willis> in that case the uuid's would be differnt i belive
<Incarus6> shooood, can you send a valid URL?
<gerber>     how to add video to ipod touch
<pylix> my boot failed again
<Dr_Willis> in the past - i would dd  hd#1 to hd #2 - THEN use gparted to resize the  clone to use the rest of the space.
<shooood> incarus6 : i'll try
<gerber>     how to add video to ipod touch
<Dr_Willis> Daghdha:  if you were not carefull with the mbr/dd command - you could have put the wrong partition information on the hd. but ive rarely used dd to backup.restore the mbr.
<gerber>     how to add video to ipod touch
<Daghdha> I copied it all of a webpage describing each step (iirc it was the partimage website)
<shooood> incarus6: i'll tell u what is going on
<Incarus6> gerber, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Incarus6> shooood, http://pastebin.com/
<shooood> inacrus6: my wireless connection need to be configured and i don't know how
<TTY9> !restore
<accel> is there a linux app that can take remap the right channel to both left & right channels ? i.e. i'm on ubuntu, playing a flash video, but only the right channel has sound
<Daghdha> /media/data are temp mountpoints or persistent?
<shooood> incarus6: my wireless card is atheros
<pylix> this is the info for my windows OS on grub
<pylix> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333037/
<pylix> it's not booting :(
<pylix> that's the grub entry anyway
<sacarlson> shooood: as far as I know atheros works out of the box so try the command iwconfig
<shooood> http://pastebin.com/2LSAz3iJ
<sacarlson> shooood: so what does iwconfig show us?
<TTY9> is amanda is gui client for linux ?
<vlrk1> i have ubuntu Ubuntu 10.10 “Maverick Meerkat” For i386 DVD with me...
<shooood> sacarlson:  http://pastebin.com/pyFJ83jn
<vlrk1> is this a server / desktop version wherer a normal user can operate
<sacarlson> shooood: ok and what about the command ifconfig
<vlrk1> iam looking out for the desktop based ubuntu where startx would be running ,
<shooood> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/2bwFtxxz
<vlrk1> i know feodra but not ubuntu this is my first attempt of knowing it .. can any body share some info with me regarding this
<sacarlson> shooood: apears to be working you sure you didn't try the network-manager icon on the top pannel?
<shooood> sacarlson: i did but i didn't know what to type in the empty items
<th_> argh. how do i stop ubuntu starting the ssh server at boot? i want to launch i manually when needed
<Dr_Willis> th_:  rename the /etc/init/ssh.conf file to be somthing like ssh.DONTRUN
<sacarlson> shooood: well lets try the command sudo iwlist scanning
<shooood> sacarlson: ssid , bssid, device mac address, cloned mac address ??
<Dr_Willis> th_:  or edit the contents of the file
<th_> Dr_Willis, then it uses default conf?
<Temar> wats best way to setup raid 1 (before install)
<Dr_Willis> th_:  the ssh.conf is for when it runs the service and when it dosent..
<Dr_Willis> th_:  its not a ssh setting file.. its a upstart config file
<th_> Dr_Willis, aah sorry. you are right
<nickGGG> Hi. i need to extract a tar.gz in /opt but it says no such directory. can some1 help me ?
<th_> Dr_Willis, "init". what does this mean? "start on filesystem"
<Anmol> help
<Dr_Willis> nickGGG:  make the directory first.
<Anmol> #help
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | th_
<ubottu> th_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<th_> it starts when the filesystem is mounted?
<shooood> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/mTWq9yZG
<jrib> nickGGG: tar.gz of what?
<nickGGG> Dr_Willis, but its made. there is opt in the home folder
<Dr_Willis> th_:  all i ever do is disable services or enable them. i rarely edit the upstart configs
<AbhijiT> !ask | Anmol
<ubottu> Anmol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> nickGGG:  /opt is NOT the same as /home/yourusername/opt
<th_> Dr_Willis, yes but something forces the server up
<nickGGG> Dr_Willis, i mean its in "file system"
<TTY9> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis> nickGGG:  you are using sudo as needed to get root rights to put things in /opt/ ?
<jrib> Dr_Willis: the issue with renaming instead of editing the file is that you can't start it later if you want
<nickGGG> Dr_Willis, yes
<sacarlson> shooood: ok so witch of those 2 networks do you want to connect and know the passcodes for?  ESSID:"EchoLife_BM626_80462b"  or   ESSID:"mmmm"
<Dr_Willis> nickGGG:  so you  'cd /opt' and you are in opt.. then you extract the archive? and get an error?
<th_> Dr_Willis, you sure the server works as usual if wihtout that conf?
<rsv> sacarlson: i checked it. for some reason the acer laptop is not displaying when i do lshw
<shooood> sacarlson : hold on i don't understand
<Dr_Willis> th_:   that conf being renamed would make sthe server not start..
<rsv> sacarlson: is there a way to find out?
<sacarlson> rsv: did you try bios and rfkill ?
<Dr_Willis> make the service not start. :)
<nickGGG> Dr_Willis, no. the archive is on the desktop and i need to extract it in /opt
<shooood> sacarlson: ah echolife
<rsv> sacarlson: i dont understand what you are saying
<th_> Dr_Willis, i meant if i launch it manually
<sacarlson> shooood: ok find the codes for that and fill it the boxes
<jrib> th_: for ssh just do « sudo touch /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run » and ssh will not be started at boot
<Dr_Willis> th_:  i never do it that way. You will have to try it and see.
<shooood> sacarlson: how ???
<sacarlson> rsv: install apt-get install rfkill
<th_> jrib, hmm don't think thats going to work. i want to launch it manually
<nickGGG> jrib, im trying to install xampp for linux
<jrib> th_: although note from reading /etc/init/ssh.conf that won't let you start ssh through the script anyway :)  So try and make sure.  And if that's the case then just add "never" as a starting condition (i.e. change "start on filesystem" to "start on never and filesystem"
<jrib> !lamp | nickGGG
<ubottu> nickGGG: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sacarlson> shooood: I don't know I don't use encyption or network-manager, but you should just fill in the essid with the full name and the passcode hex number if you know them,  if you don't know the codes forget it
<rsv> sacarlson: i installed it. and when i run lshw. i dont see my wifi card details
<shooood> sacarlson : of course i know the password cause it's my router
<sacarlson> rsv: ok run rfkill list
<th_> jrib, just renamed /etc/init/ssh.conf
<jrib> th_: this won't allow you to use the upstart job to start ssh later though :/
<sacarlson> rsv: yes I understand you don't see your card in lshw I got that already
<shooood> sacarlson : just tell me what to do in the device mac address and cloned mac address  i didn't find them in the router page
<sacarlson> shooood: well there should be those two boxes to fill out then hit the connect
<rsv> sacarlson: i see only bluetooth list and it says hard blocked: no and soft blocked:no
<sacarlson> shooood: forget the mac address that's auto
<droopal> Just wondered, if anybody could tell me what causes error message 'unable to mount, not authorised' when mounting usb stick or external dvd rewriter. Since upgrading to ubuntu 10.10 on netbook, cant use usb or dvd rewritter. can somebody help, or point me in the direction of somebody that can. Thanks.
<shooood> sacarlson: what about bssid ??
<th_> jrib, i renamed it back and added that never. think thats going ot work?
<jrib> th_: should work
<sacarlson> rsv: do you understand what boot into bios means?
<th_> jrib, thanks
<JunkyJames> hey i have ubuntu server 10.10 and i need to run 2 things on boot that never stop, any help?
<rsv> sacarlson: i dont know
<nimrod10> JunkyJames, what do you mean that never stop ?
<sacarlson> rsv: well look at this http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000192.htm  and when you figure that out then look for the device with wifi make sure it's active
<JunkyJames> nimrod10: one is minecraft server java file
<menewbe> Isomebody gave me a dell poweredge 1850 server, it contains an intel 2.8GHz 800fsb xeon processor L2 2mb. I was wondering if this processor supports 64bit ubuntu server edition?
<menewbe> how to find out?
<JunkyJames> nimron10: the other is a php file that loops and does stuff
<jrib> th_: might need parentheses after "start on" actually
<nimrod10> JunkyJames, and you want them to start automatically ?
<nimrod10> at boot ? JunkyJames
<JunkyJames> nimrod10: yeah exactly
<sacarlson> rsv: oh maybe there is an external switch near your keyboard for the wifi?  try pulse that also if you can,  see if an led indicator changes
<m3asmi> how can I execute python script from apache
<splashote1> hi, how can i free space on "/" ? I can't log in and df -h showed that / is 100% used
<nodestep_> how do i reboot to root shell
<nimrod10> JunkyJames, check out the documentation for   upstart scripts , create two upstart scripts for each of them and that is it
<jrib> nodestep_: why?
<nodestep_> jrib: i forgot my password on an old box
<JunkyJames> nimrod10: ok thanks
<jrib> splashote1: log in at a tty and do « sudo apt-get clean » to free up some space so you can log in (and then free up more space)
<jrib> nodestep_: choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<nodestep_> m3asmi: that is an apache question, there are very high quality python webservers and frameworks. Apache mod_wsgi
<nodestep_> jrib: yes how do i get to grub? I didn't know it was installed if you just installed one distro
<daniele> ciao
<sunil> Hello...
<sacarlson> nodestep_: I think it's like hold shift at boot until you get grub menu pic rescue or single user mode boot,  I forget the entry name
<nodestep_> like with memtest
<Dr_Willis> hold shift.. or tap shift like a tapdancer as it boots
<Temar> ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!
<sacarlson> nodestep_: not memtest but another entry
<nodestep_> himik:  sunil
<menewbe> there is nothing on the server and I'd like to know before installing anything
<sacarlson> Temar: good for you
<m3asmi> nodestep_: can you give me a web site
<Temar> u disabled raid support on mother board
<Temar> i*
<sacarlson> Temar: oh hardware raid
<daniele> ciao
<Temar> i was doing software
<daniele> stronzi
<nodestep_> m3asmi: depends what you want to do with the script? Are you trying to make a website in Python?
<rsv> sacarlson: i booted into bios. i see only a network boot option and it is disabled. i dont think it is bios thing since when it boots into windows wifi works
<Temar> but disableing it there seems to have fixed it
<splashote1> jrib: i did clean, autoclean and autoremove.. still can't log in
<jrib> splashote1: well how much space do you have?
<splashote1> jrib / is 13 GB
<sacarlson> rsv: look for build in devices
<jrib> sacarlson: I mean free space
<rsv> sacarlson:  i didnt see that option
<rsv> sacarlson:  i use a acer 4740 laptop
<splashote1> jrib 0, 100% used
<sacarlson> rsv: browse around in the windows you should see something like built in stuf
<splashote1> jrib can i delete the staff in /var/backup ?
<Temar> now sleep !! wats left of it (4 hours)
<rsv> i didnt see that. i did see only the boot options and it had network boot, sata boot and so on
<sacarlson> rsv: like onboard devices
<rsv> sacarlson: i didnt see that i will check again
<jrib> splashote1: I don't know.  But if I were you, I'd either start uninstalling things or removing stuff I don't need from my /home
<rsv> sacarlson: it doesnt have a onboard devices options
<vlrk1> which one will give me ubuntu desktop is it ubuntu server or ubuntu enterprise cloud
<sacarlson> rsv: each bios is different so can't help you here
<wingnut2626> hey i want to install the pulseaudio equalizer.  How do i do this?
<splashote1> jrib home is seperated (encrypted) so it doesn't help me to free space there
<sacarlson> rsv: well what does it have?
<rsv> sacarlson: i dont think bios is turning off wifi. since it works on wifi
<vlrk1> iam installing ubuntu first time in my system using virtuabl box host is windows
<rsv> i mean wifi on windows works
<vlrk1> can any body help me here
<Dr_Willis> vlrk1:  theres the ubuntu desktop iso file....
<ranjan> vlrk1, start installing
<vlrk1> which one..
<rsv> sacarlson: ill check
<Dr_Willis> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<vlrk1> i have currently 6 options in my screen
<sacarlson> rsv: ya I don't understand that,
<vlrk1> like 1. Install ubuntu server
<ranjan> vlrk1, you will get Ubuntu Desktop Edition from http://www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> vlrk1:  what are you even booting up exactly?
<vlrk1> let me explain a bit more on my requirement ... iam having windows xp and virtualbox in it and i have bootable ubuntu 10.10 dvd
<vlrk1> now trying get a ubuntu on to my system..
<ranjan> vlrk1, then you can use it for installation
<jrib> splashote1: well other than uninstalling things, you can try to find if there is a main cause for the lack of space (like an out of control log file for example)
<vlrk1> ranjan: iam new bie for this .. ubuntu
<vlrk1> this is my first attempt to do that
<vlrk1> please help ..
<ranjan> vlrk1, dont worry we are here for helo
<vlrk1> which option do i need to choose
<ranjan> help
<splashote1> jrib i tried to find out and removed the stuff in /var/log
<ranjan> are you new to virtual box too?
<vlrk1> like ubuntu server or
<vlrk1> yes..
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis:have you any Idea to execute python script in apache
<Dr_Willis> vlrk1:  there was no need to use the dvd.. the ubuntu-desktop.iso would been a smaller download.
<wingnut2626> does anyone know any audio equilizers for ubuntu and how to install them?
<Dr_Willis> m3asmi:  nope.
<ranjan> vlrk1, open up Oracle Virtual Box
<bc81> hi ⥏❨◉.◉❩⥑
<m3asmi> Dr_Willis:thinks ;)
<redhot> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<vlrk1> i have created ubuntu guest
<ranjan> vlrk1, did you start it?
<Dr_Willis> wingnut2626:  ive seen some mentioned at the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites (not in the repos)  I dont know of any that are in the repos
<DarkStar1> Is there an equivalent to MS paint for Mac?
<vlrk1> and now ..i started it by using dvd i have
<DarkStar1> oops wrong channel
<ranjan> vlrk1, ok now what do you see?
<ExTrUsiOn> which is the channel for kubuntu guys
<vlrk1> it started booting with that
<Dr_Willis> ExTrUsiOn:  #kubuntu
<ranjan> vlrk1, are you on the live desktop now?
<vlrk1> no i guess..
<ranjan> vlrk1, i mean did the DVD take you to the desktop instance of Ubuntu?
<johnn> On which file I have to write an entry for compiz to be the default window manager on 10.04?
<ranjan> vlrk1, or its still in the boot process/
<vlrk1> it shows me 6 options like
<ExTrUsiOn> will be get ubuntu help here or any other ubuntu channel as in case of mint
<vlrk1> install ubuntu server
<vlrk1> 2. ubuntu enterprise cloud
<vlrk1> 3.check disk for details
<vlrk1> 4.test memory
<ranjan> vlrk1, that means you are using a server edition disk
<dnivra> !mint | ExTrUsiOn
<ubottu> ExTrUsiOn: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vlrk1> boot from hard disk
<vlrk1> ok..
<ranjan> vlrk1, its not meant for desktop use,
<ExTrUsiOn> ok
<vlrk1> so this does not work for me..
<vlrk1> ok thanks ranjan..
<ExTrUsiOn> but can u tell me where will i get ubuntu help
<ExTrUsiOn> as i want to install macbuntu
<vlrk1> i  need to download desktop .iso
<ExTrUsiOn> in it
<ranjan> vlrk1, it will work for you but you wont get a graphical desktop
<dnivra> ExTrUsiOn, this is ubuntu support.
<ranjan> vlrk1,
<ExTrUsiOn> ranjan r u from india
<ranjan> vlrk1, yes exactly
<ExTrUsiOn> me too
<ranjan> ExTrUsiOn,yes
<ranjan> ExTrUsiOn, where are you from?
<ExTrUsiOn> rajasthan
<ExTrUsiOn> u??
<johnn> Hi, on Lucid Lynx which is the file for specifying the default window manager?
<ExTrUsiOn> are u moderator here??
<mcl0vin> what is userspace command line program please?
<vlrk1> would picking server option works for me..
<vlrk1> i.e no desktop
<vlrk1> but i would get terminal
<vlrk1> i mean shell where i can run linux programs and
<scotty^> johnn - I think you choose it at the bottom of the screen before you login
<ranjan> ExTrUsiOn, i am from kerala
<ExTrUsiOn> ohk
<Dr_Willis> vlrk1:  if you just want a terminal/servery type install.. yes
<ranjan> vlrk1, yes you will get a terminal
<vlrk1> see some of opensources is it works in that..
<ExTrUsiOn> are you moderator here
<johnn> I have no such an option anymore..
<dnivra> johnn, System -> Administration -> Login Screen. You can select default session there.
<ranjan> vlrk1, if you are comfortable with terminal then you can continue with the installation
<dnivra> ranjan, may I PM you?
<ranjan> dnivra, ok
<vlrk1> last time when i tried with vmware
<vlrk1> i did not got standard packages
<vlrk1> like glib
<vlrk1> or gcc
<johnn> There is selected gnome
<vlrk1> where i cannot compile a c program
<vlrk1> and run it
<johnn> but when I reboot I have no option on login screen
<vlrk1> will this time will also be same..
<scotty^> hmm
<johnn> and it uses metacity as default window manager
<johnn> I have to turn on the visual effects manually in order to use compiz
<johnn> every time I logon
<Fidelix> Is it possible to install VMware on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<johnn> and I cannot save this settings anyway
<scotty^> john - maybe try what dnivra said then.  That's probably closer to your original question, too.
<dnivra> !vmware | Fidelix
<ubottu> Fidelix: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Fidelix> dnivra, these instructions do not work.
<johnn> I tried that and gnome is selected
<luca__> buon pomeriggio ho un problema  con ubuntu 10.10 dopo aver effettuato gli ultimi aggiornamente una settimana fa
<dnivra> Fidelix, then I have no clue. sorry.
<LjL> !it | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<johnn> I have to enetr an entry "export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/compiz" in a file
<johnn> which is that file?
<johnn> That configures the logon session on 10.04?
<splashote1> jrib in /media were 4GB lying around... now it's alright again
<splashote1> jrib thanks for your hints!
<bibic682> Hello, Has anyone ever tried and was successful in setting up an All in Wonder 9000 video card with the tv tuner WORKING ??
<timeco> hi all any1 here got experience on getting babachess run on unbuntu 10 . 4 lts ?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> I have a fresh 10.10 install i macke sudo apt-get dist-upgrade OR sudto apt-get upgrade the 2 give me a lot of updates
<johnn> anyone please?
<bc81> johnn: no idea, maybe create a startup application of compiz --replace?
<johnn> Is there any configuration file in 10.04?
<johnn> for the login sesion?
<lamefun> is Unity based on compiz 0.8 or 0.9?
<xiq> 0.9 i think
<bibic682> Radeon 9000 TV Tuner in Ubuntu.....anyone successful ?
<xiq> i hate it when theres like 100 idle people
<AbhijiT> lamefun, #ubuntu+1
<AbhijiT> xiq, then you quit? it will become 99 then?
<xiq> but.. i'm not an idler o.O
<devkorcvince> help cant access ubuntu forums I'm installing samsung mfp 560 laser printer... i cant print it says the scheduler could not execute a filter
<dnivra> AbhijiT, isn't #ubuntu+1 for natty and not unity?
<icedtea> is there a ubuntu "unstable" tree, like debian?
<AbhijiT> dnivra, is unity in lucid or before maverik? no? is unity in natty? yes? then by using <anycomplexscientific> law we can easily state that in taht channel the chanses are more the get info on unity
<AbhijiT> what do you think?
<xiq> i bet
<dnivra> AbhijiT, unity is there in the repositories. and you go ask a support question in #ubuntu+1, sounds kind of odd.
<AbhijiT> dnivra, then you dont go? so simple
<xiq> hey i only have one partition, it's 2Terabyte. 500gig is full and i don't wanna loose it, is there some way to still install a distro?
<xiq> *without the ont top of windows installation
<dnivra> AbhijiT, then where do I ask about unity if I want to? ahh forget it. that question's been answered anyway.
<ApacheOmega> good morning everybody
<AbhijiT> dnivra, ask here first
<ApacheOmega> I think I made a foolish mistake
<ApacheOmega> Does anybody know what prewikka is???
<johnn> Which is the appropriate file for this entry "export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/compiz"?
<vish> johnn: why are you trying that?
<bc81> !anyone | ApacheOmega
<ubottu> ApacheOmega: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<johnn> Because starts with metacity and I want compiz
<vish> johnn: have you tried removing your saved session? and logging in?
<johnn> I can set it but every time I reboot falls back on metacity
<johnn> How to remove?
<ApacheOmega> I wasnt paying attention and this prewikka program was trying to link to mysql i wasnt paying attention but can some body tell me what this is?
<johnn> How could I remove the saved session?
<vish> johnn: remove from  ~/.gnome2/session
<johnn> there is no session folder on .gnome2
<ApacheOmega> Ok what is Gforge
<kernelrain> hello
<vish> johnn: make you you have turned off the automatic session save and after you have removed that folder, login and check
<integer> ok
<Helbom> i enabled my second monitor, but when i click "Save to X configuration file" i get an error "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<johnn> Where I can turn on or off the automatic session?
<icedtea> does ubuntu have an "unstable" or experimental distro later than 10.10?
<ApacheOmega> Ok should I be using MySql with prewikka and can sombody help me with the configuration
<AbhijiT> !11.04 | icedtea
<ubottu> icedtea: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<icedtea> ty
<ApacheOmega> or should I by using pg sql
<ApacheOmega> I meant pgsql
<ranjan> vlrk1, hey what about the installation?>
<ranjan> did you complete the installation?
<stanman246> if i run chdsk i get: segementation fault. What's that?
<bc81> stanman246: what is chdsk
<Kre10s> hey! I need to know the make/model of my dvd player... how can I find this out?
<stanman246> chkdsk...
<stanman246> sry
<debd> open up ur cd\dvd player
<debd> :)
<bc81> stanman246: man fsck
<stanman246> yeah, i'm downing a livecd now to boot from. This all happened after a power failure :)
<stanman246> :(
<erus_> I'm having trouble using my tenda w322p card on maverick
<stanman246> i mean...
<stanman246> i get red dots all over the desktop as well now...
<bc81> stanman246: that sounds really bad
<stanman246> bc81, it feels bad as well :(
<Kre10s> lshw !
<stanman246> hope i can get my data from /home back....
<csb> рш
<Kre10s> lol. are you homeless?
<bc81> stanman246: you got your computer plugged straight into the wall outlet, or into a surge protector?
<stanman246> wall outlet
<TTY9> i want to create a iso file of my system backup
<stanman246> i'm glad it's not a 'mission critical'  machine...
<bc81> stanman246: that's not good at all..get a good surge protector man
<stanman246> well, i'm gonna......
<bc81> lol
<stanman246> some guy drilled a hole in an electrical line...
<brverg> my flash player crashes whenever i'm on youtube with more than three (3) tabs opened. i have updated my system.
<kblin> hi folks
<kexcaliber380864> how to register nickname
<bc81> howdy kblin
<brverg> can anyone please assist me... it's very annoying to have the flash player crash when you r watching your fav videos in youtube
<Somelauw> I can't get bluetooth to work. (It used to work before)
<kexcaliber380864> how to register nickname
<kblin> I'm trying to install ubuntu-server on an old laptop. unfortunately the cd drive is shot and the bios won't boot from USB. I was considering using debootstrap from my PC to the laptop's hdd via USB, but the manpage seems to imply that's arch-dependent
<kblin> kexcaliber380864: /msg nickserv help
<AbhijiT> !register | kexcaliber380864
<ubottu> kexcaliber380864: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bc81> brverg: what do you have installed in the way of flash?
<kblin> anyway, I seem to recall that using debootstrap to set up 32bit chroots from a 64bit host did work
<TTY9> how can i see the ban list of the channel
<bc81> kblin: can your BIOS do PXE boot?
<serve> [35378.573368] php4[3403]: segfault at 18 ip 000000000056326a sp 00007fff0518e2c0 error 4 in php4[400000+2e6000]
<serve> does any body know about aobut that error ?
<kblin> bc81: possibly, haven't tried
<bc81> kblin: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<kblin> good point, though
<kblin> bc81: hm, then again my DHCP is served by the wireless AP, which doesn't do bootp
 * kblin goes to grab his new laptop
<bc81> kblin: actually, this might be more appropriate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<bc81> kblin: of even this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot lol
<Kre10s> Is there a software for reading device firmware?
<Kre10s> and flashing it back?
<stanislav> привет всем! как скомпилировать программу из исходников?
<kblin> bc81: ah, I looked at the NetbootInternet tutorial, which assumes you already have a running GRUB install
<bc81> !ru | stanislav
<ubottu> stanislav: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<siavashserver> hi. can someone please mirror this theme for me, deviantart is filtered here :( http://ebupof.deviantart.com/art/Fundamental-Round-2-2-178964808
<sacarlson> kblin: there is also this bootloader called plop that can enable you to boot from a usb
<cousin_mario> help
<cousin_mario> my desktop is going nuts!
<janet> hi there. not too knowledgable about apt-get and need to get libimobiledevice 1.0.4 onto ubuntu 10.04 to be able to talk to my iphone - synaptics tells me i am up to date with version 1.0.1. best way to get this package upgraded beyond simply over-copying the binary?
<cousin_mario> it acts like the left mousebutton was always kept pressed
<sacarlson> kblin: I'm not sure what you already have installed on it but it might work http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<georgie_b> hello
<fedekun> Hello, can someone help me with a webcam issue?
<georgie_b> can some one help me with gvim
<georgie_b> how to paste into gvim with text copied from firefox?
<georgie_b> ne body there?
<georgie_b> how to paste into gvim with text copied from firefox?
<dirtyqwerty> !ask | georgie_b fedekun
<ubottu> georgie_b fedekun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bc81> siavashserver: see my pm
<d4n1s> hi
<d4n1s> I need some help
<georgie_b> how to paste into gvim with text copied from firefox?
<snowrichard> georgie_b, type o or i to get into insert mode, then select paste from terminal edit menu
<cousin_mario> uh oh, it looks like it's a hardware problem
<cousin_mario> bbl
<fedekun> I have an integrated webcam on this netbook, but cheese doent recognize it, and i do lsusb but it doesnt show the cam...
<georgie_b> what does the keymapping "+gP mean in gvim?
<d4n1s> how can I install a file with name libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<georgie_b> mr.snow richard how to paste into gvim with text copied from firefox?
<BlueEagle> janet: You may need to !compile the package if you cannot find suitable !packages
<snowrichard> i told you
<georgie_b> didnt work
<d4n1s> anyone know?
<abhijit> :o
<d4n1s> I have a file name libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 its a strange extension how can I install it?
<georgie_b> what does the keymapping "+gP mean in gvim?
<janet> BlueEagle: tell u wot, i'm going to try adding this site to my sources:  https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa; there appears to be a pre-compiled version there
<d4n1s> Is this is the ubuntu's help channel?
<BlueEagle> janet: If you find a .deb there then you can install that with any package manager.
<rigved> d4n1s: yes. do you have a question?
<far_> need help with locale cannot find charmap /usr/share/i18n
<d4n1s> rigved yes, I have a file named libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 and I am supposed to install it on my ubuntu, but I dont know how
<rigved> d4n1s: ok. just saw you question posted earlier. no you cannot install this file
<rigved> d4n1s: you need to copy and paste this file in the proper place
<d4n1s> But in the read me of a source code I am trying to compile says I need to install it
<BlueEagle> d4n1s: Files named *.so* in linux are "Shared Object" files. They are akin to the .dll files found in Windows. You would most likely want to search for a .deb that provides the relevant .so-file.
<chouchou> hello, I have been told ubuntu does not support webmim,
<rigved> d4n1s: did you get a make file (Makefile) with the source code?
<chouchou> is there any accepted alternative ?
<d4n1s> yes
<jrib> geor
<d4n1s> I know that I have to do cd  and make but I am getting compile errors
<charas> Can anyone help me with this problem? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4913561/how-to-reset-virtualenv-and-pep
<piotrek> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 is in libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<rigved> !webmin | chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<sacarlson> d4n1s: what app are you compiling that needs it?
<georgie_b> what does the keymapping "+gP mean in gvim?
<d4n1s> linksys wag200g firmware
<far_> need help with locale cannot find charmap dir - /usr/share/i18n
<chouchou> rigveg, what alternative do we have?
<rigved> d4n1s: can you pastebin the compile errors?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jrib> georgie_b: "+ refers to your clipboard, gP pastes
<Kre10s> wouldn't compiling linksys firmware mean cross compiling...
<d4n1s> rigved I guess they are more than the errors on the last line of my terminal, how can I log while I "make"
<georgie_b> jrib does " mean quote or some other key like ctrl of shift..
<jrib> georgie_b: " means the " button (quote)
<georgie_b> i tried holding all the four keys ",+,g and P together to paste ,, nothin  happened
<rigved> !info zentyal | chouchou
<ubottu> chouchou: Package zentyal does not exist in maverick
<jrib> georgie_b: press one at a time...
<jrib> georgie_b: why are you using vim?
<chouchou> ...?
<rigved> !info ebox | chouchou
<georgie_b> but if i go to the gvim menu by alt+e and press p then the contents gets pasted
<ubottu> chouchou: ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<georgie_b> yes
<rigved> chouchou: check out this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebMin
<chouchou> ok
<jrib> georgie_b: why are you using vim and not some other editor you are familiar with?
<fedekun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10433086#post10433086 can someone help me out with that please?
<georgie_b> its nice for editin using regular expressions
<rigved> chouchou: it says that ebox is the replacement, which has been rename to zentyal
<chouchou> ok
<jrib> georgie_b: you should run « vimtutor » to get some of the basics down
<clarete> oi
<mattcodes> finally transitioned to fluxbox, do you think ill have a problem sticking with ubuntu in longterm (i.e. will fluxbox packages be maintained) when they switch attention to unity?
<georgie_b> well i've no problem with yankin nd pastin within vim but  from clipboard cant get the pastin right
<rigved> d4n1s: run make in the terminal. after you get the errors, just use your mouse to copy the errors and paste it into http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<georgie_b> with keyboard shortcuts
<mattcodes> i ask not to make a premature shift, but because ill be provisioning a new laptop tomorrow and if 10.10 is end-of-line for other WMs on the ubuntu platform i'll bail now and take a dent to productivity whilst i learn/struggle with archlinux etc..
<botcity> hi guys my xchat client will not save my favourite channels! anyone shed light on this ?
<jrib> georgie_b: "* is the X clipboard (the one you usually use by highlighting and middle clicking) and "+ is the other clipboard (the one you usually use by ctrl-c and ctrl-v)
<georgie_b> got it jrib
<thiebaude> 10.10 is supported for 3 yrs, just saying
<botcity> georgie_b: have you used vimtutor!
<georgie_b> it workd now
<georgie_b> thnx
<jrib> thiebaude: 10.10 is supported for 18 months, isn't it?
<rigved> !maverick | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rigved> thiebaude: yes, only 18 months
<georgie_b> ya.. but 10.04  is on LTS
<rigved> thiebaude: lucid is supported for 3 yrs
<ali438> hi
<thiebaude> ok thanks i stand corrected guys
<j-invariant> why can't ubuntu do japanese filenames in zip files?
<j-invariant> I have to unzip it in the terminal to get the thing open at all, and even then it just gives <?><?><?>.mp3
<mattcodes> finally transitioned to fluxbox, do you think ill have a problem sticking with ubuntu in longterm (i.e. will fluxbox packages be maintained) when they switch attention to unity?
<d4n1s> rigved here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/563434/
<mattcodes>  i ask not to make a premature shift, but because ill be provisioning a new laptop tomorrow and if 10.10 is end-of-line for other WMs on the ubuntu platform i'll bail now and take a dent to productivity whilst i learn/struggle with archlinux etc..
<Gnea> someone once said that non-LTS released are supported for 1.5 years, but I haven't found a website that backs that up yet - anyone happen to know it?
<mattcodes> (if this is dup i apologise, xchat is playing up)
<jrib> mattcodes: fluxbox has never been the main WM so I don't see why it would be treated any differently than it is now (of course it will be maintained)
<xangua> Gnea: 18 months = 1.5 years, yes
<d4n1s> rigved the last 2 lines not appearing in the paste are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/563435/
<jrib> Gnea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<thiebaude> so non LTS support for the desktop is 3 yrs?
<irenicus09> hi guys I've been having some problem can someone help?
<botcity> my xchat client will not save my favourite channels! anyone ?
<jrib> thiebaude: no.  18 months.
<thiebaude> ok
<jrib> irenicus09: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Gnea> thiebaude: no, 1.5 years for non-LTS. LTS is 3 years on the desktop, 5 years for server.
<thiebaude> gnea, i got it now thanks :)
<mattcodes> jrib: excellent there seems to be a lot of hype around ubuntu direction, unity is great for the facebook fuckers, but it would nice if they stated full gnome/fluxbox support as to not alienate the dev users
<Gnea> thiebaude: cheers
<thiebaude> you too :)
<thiebaude> Gnea,
<mattcodes> heard the other day i wont be able to run gnome with next ubuntu but obviously PR shite - right?
<mattcodes> i wont be running gnome anyway but over unity..
<irenicus09> I installed ninja &  it's giving some error while installing/uninstalling something
<irenicus09> http://pastebin.com/gqT9w0n0
<iljo> hello, i have a question
<crucialhoax> Why cant I connect to my AP with only 3 bars of reception by my Ipod touch can connect with 2?
<rigved> d4n1s: ok. i'm looking over it now
<crucialhoax> !ask iljo
<crucialhoax> iljo: !ask
<iljo> what packagage should i install on my ubuntu 10.10 so i can create mysql databases?
<Gnea> mattcodes: well, the nice thing is that Ubuntu is quite modular, so you can set it up to be anything you want it to be on the desktop. As far as pre-packaging goes, certain things are put into place for actual releases, but there's always an alternative and server release which allows you to customize how you want.
<yeats> !mysql | iljo
<ubottu> iljo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yeats> iljo: mysql-server
<jorick> my / was getting full so created a new partition and cp'd /usr to it. then i added a line to fstab to use that partition as /usr. everything works but i forgot to rm /usr from my / and now i can't seem to reach it... what do?
<iljo> thank you guys very much
<irenicus09> can  someone help me fix this? http://pastebin.com/gqT9w0n0
<Gnea> mattcodes: the regular Ubuntu desktop is just the flagship release simply for the fact that it's familiar.
<mattcodes> the regular now being gnome
<mattcodes> tomorrow being unity
<mattcodes> why is the media (to be more precise tech media) being so anal about it then, gnome will get all the updates as will fluxbox etc.. facebook fuckers can have unity and everyone is happy. the annoucement by mark s seems to have relugated ubuntu to newb land by media accounts.
<vish> !language | mattcodes
<ubottu> mattcodes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mattcodes> sorry.. facebook fackers
<mattcodes> anyway, major PR disaster for an distro that has done so well at prompting linux to the masses
<rigved> d4n1s: has your problem been solved?
<mattcodes> an --> a
<mattcodes> prompting --> promoting
<vish> !offtopic | mattcodes
<ubottu> mattcodes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d4n1s> rigved not really, I dont see the image that was supposed to be compiled
<chouchou> rigved, zentyal seems not working on ubuntu as many reported, what alternative do you suggest bein stable in ubuntu?
<d4n1s> look at the other link with the 3 errors I am getting for no reason
<rigved> d4n1s: just before running the make command, did you run ./configure ?
<d4n1s> rigved nope...
<botcity> crucialhoax: the question you ask is a hardward specific question! to understand more you should look into radio hardware/signals
<d4n1s> rigved says no such file or directory
<AbhijiT> can we configure free yahoo mail account in evolution? or only paid one?
<mattcodes> only paid yahoo have pop3/imap afaik
<mattcodes> google mail you can..
<AbhijiT> ohgh
<AbhijiT> sa
<bibic682> Hello,  How would I install xawtv-3.95.tar.gz from desktop?
<vish> AbhijiT: if you have yahoo set to india you can activate pop3 ;)
<AbhijiT> vish, that for free?
<rigved> d4n1s: ok. so this a driver that you are compiling from source?
<vish> AbhijiT: yup, its in the locale selection,
<bastidrazor> !compile > bibic682
<ubottu> bibic682, please see my private message
<mattcodes> alt+f2. type terminal. enter. then cd Desktop. then tar xvzf xawtv-x.x.x..tar.zg, cd xawt-, then ./configure, then make, then make install - a guess
<j-invariant> Hey I can't click on the bit to resize a window in ubuntu any ideas?
<j-invariant> its too hrad
<AbhijiT> vish, thanks
<rigved> chouchou: i don't see any free alternative. there's a paid one - cpanel
<d4n1s> rigved short of... its a firmware that controls my router
<mads> hi all
<bastidrazor> mattcodes: checkinstall may be a better route than make install
<v0lksman> so inkscape is busted and un-usable in Maverick, it has been fixed for natty according to the package changelog but I can't install natty's package due to deps...any suggestions?
<bibic682> Thanks ubottu  I will check it out
<rigved> d4n1s: can you give me the link from where you are reading the instructions for installing?
<xiamx> #freebsd
<mads> can any body help me, i've dual booted win. 7 and xubuntu 10.10 but i cant get acces to my e:\ drive can any help plz
<irenicus09> thnx guys, I helped myself out xD
<d4n1s> rigved its a readme in the source code folder here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/563439/
<Incarus6> Firefox needs 3 times more ram then running virtualbox with windows 7 enterprise, is that normal?
<botcity> j-invariant: its in the ubuntu bugs i think using a different theme may help not sure though!
<j-invariant> botcity: ooh I see thanks
<j-invariant> I will just suffer until an update I guess?
<bastidrazor> j-invariant: or hold alt and middle click
<azep> wef
<mads> can any body help me, i've dual booted win. 7 and xubuntu 10.10 but i cant get acces to my c:\ drive but not my e:\ drive can any help plz
<v0lksman> can't even use lucids version....argg....
<botcity> j-invariant: you can use the bottom-right corner!
<Irwell> does anyone know how to stop the window manager from closing until all the open windows have closed so you don't get borderless windows on shutdown/restart?
<j-invariant> botcity: it's too hard to click it
<Gnea> Incarus6: this is what google chrome is for.
<Daghdha> Hi, i renamed a folder. but i also have shared this folder. Where can i find the file that contains the share info so i can change the name there too?
<rigved> v0lksman: you can install inkscape from the web - http://inkscape.org/download/
<yeats> !windows | mads
<ubottu> mads: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bibic682> ubottu:  Way more trouble than its worth.....I'm trying to get my radeon 9000 TV tuner to work...any suggestions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rigved> d4n1s: is there a readme file in the source directory?
<[wito]> On a more serious note; will a standard ubuntu install automatically detect an SSD drive and adjust its disk writing patterns appropriately?
<v0lksman> rigved, compile it myself?
<[wito]> ubottu: Looks like you just passed the Turing test. :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<d4n1s> rigved no there isn't
<rigved> v0lksman: yes
<bibic682> anyone?
<rigved> d4n1s: ok. so you are missing some pre-requisites...they should have been mentioned in the README file, but i'll just give you a list which I got off the net
<Skaperen> Is there an "Ubuntu way" to get Xorg to start listening on TCP port 6000 for remote X clients?
<Gnea> bibic682: in order to compile software, you need to setup the compile environment in ubuntu. if you consider that to be too much work, then compiling software isn't for you.
<Gnea> !info xawtv
<ubottu> xawtv (source: xawtv): television viewer - X11 application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 247 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Gnea> bibic682: besides, all you need to type is:  sudo apt-get install xawtv   to have it installed instantly
<B0o-supermario> !info toilet
<ubottu> toilet (source: toilet): display large colourful characters in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 96 kB
<rigved> d4n1s: wait...the file in which the instructions are mentioned, does it have a list of pre-requisites?
<Skaperen> Gnea: install all the toolchains and all the *-dev packages ... seems simple enough to me
<mads> can any body help me, i've dual booted win. 7 and xubuntu 10.10 but i cant get acces to my c:\ drive but not my e:\ drive can any help plz
<v0lksman> rigved, not to be rude or anything but I want to draw, not compile software...I would just go with Arch if that was the case...I'm in Ubuntu cause I want the massive repo...but so far Maverick has a lot of dead packages...not cool...
<B0o-supermario> !info 42
<ubottu> Package 42 does not exist in maverick
<v0lksman> plus if the package maintainer compiled it with this bug I doubt I'll do much better... :)
<Gnea> Skaperen: me too, but some people refuse to grasp the concepts that most linux users have had to embrace just to get something working in the past, most of the time in the 90's
<botcity> mads: are you sure you did not install ubuntu to e: if so then you are using it
<crucialhoax> botcity: As in what? The laptop should connect with 1 bar should it not?
<d4n1s> rigved it is named toolchain its outside the source code folder named code, and it has some rpm files which I turned into deb files and than installed them, the libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 file some files with no extensions and some includes
<rigved> v0lksman: why not go with 10.04 (lucid)...it's an LTS so it'll have support for 3 yrs. as compared to the 18 months for maverick
<rigved> d4n1s: rpm? how did you convert it to .deb files?
<Skaperen> Gnea: oh, you mean back when we had to hunt down, down load, configure, compile, and install, a boat load of projects from all over the net, often hidden away in legacy FTP servers, just to get a working compile?
<Daghdha> Why are my samba shares not in my samba config progam?
<d4n1s> rigved I think with a software called alien or something, I dont really remember I just googled it.
<yeats> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<v0lksman> rigved, I just upgraded from 10.04 thanks to a bunch of kernel issues with my hardware (that weren't resolved by upgrading unfortunately)...but a roll back isn't possible so I'm stuck here in Maverick...
<Gnea> Skaperen: and that was *IF* they would compile with whatever version of libc we had installed!
<Skaperen> Gnea: ah, yes, version combination hell that rivals RPM
<Skaperen> Gnea: that and dozens of patch files to make other stuff work right
<MrMadsRthomsen> hi all
<Gnea> Skaperen: I actually found that RPM only complicated the matter, but they were setting the precedent for package maintenance and streamlining.
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rigved> v0lksman: hmmm...then i suggest you go with Debian 6.0 (just released today)...you will have comparative lesser hardware problems with it, i think
<MrMadsRthomsen> can any hear me
<[wito]> MrMadsRthomsen: No, we can't
<Gnea> MrMadsRthomsen: no, but I can read what you type.
<bibic682> Gnea:  Thanks
<Skaperen> Gnea: they tried ... but I still find at times that RPM systems get into a "no way out" package hell pit
<Gnea> bibic682: cheers
<MrMadsRthomsen> k it was because i was in grey
<v0lksman> rigved, yeah...I'm tempted...not very impressed with Ubuntu of late.
<Gnea> Skaperen: indeed, particularly on enterprise systems where getting the latest software updates is nearly impossible, save for those that have become deep-sea experts in the subject over the years.
<rigved> v0lksman: ubuntu has never caused me any problems...everything just works
<Skaperen> so anyone know enough about Xorg, or how Xorg gets launched, to configure it so it listens on TCP port 6000 ?
<rigved> :)
<v0lksman> rigved, in the past this was the case...7 - 8 years now...but lately it just seems messy/rushed/buggy
<MrMadsRthomsen> can any help me i dual booted win.7 and xubuntu, the problem is i can't get aces to my e drive. but i can get aces to my c drive, and when i reboot to win.7 i can get aces to both drivers
<Gnea> Skaperen: Ah, another casualty of the evolution of pre-packaged distribution. GDM was recently "upgraded" to GDM2 about a year or two ago in Ubuntu and much of the intricate configuration directives got thrown under the bus.
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: can you run gparted and see if it sees the partition
<Skaperen> Gnea: that's what I was afraid of
<Gnea> Skaperen: however, I believe there's still a way, since it's still built into the basic protocol....
<MrMadsRthomsen> where can i get gparted
<trinikrono> sudo apt-get install gparted
<codemagician> Is it possible to have keyboard shortcuts to toggle workspaces?
<Gnea> Skaperen: ah yes, you can use ssh -X to do it securely now
<Skaperen> Gnea: yea, the protocols still have it, but getting things to do it with the minimum of hacks is my goal
<trinikrono> ctrl + alt + arrows codemagician
<codemagician> trinikrono, sure but I mean a hot key like 1, 2,3,4,5 on the numberpad?
<Skaperen> Gnea: yeah, ssh would work ... but this is a case I need to get the ssh connection to "pull out"
<Skaperen> Gnea: e.g. the X app will be running under screen
<Gnea> Skaperen: understood, unfortunately they were inconsiderate of private networks with their own security
<botcity> crucialhoax: the signals cant be directly compared because they are different devices also radio is a tunable medium i,e all devices have different range frequency etc any its off topic
<sachael> I was messing with aircract and uninstalled the drivers for my broadcom wireless card. Which package contains the drivers? (I think driver "wl"?)
<Gnea> Skaperen: nohup?
<trinikrono> codemagician: did you try the keyboard shortcuts menu
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> what do you mean with: sudo apt-get install gparted.
<Skaperen> Gnea: no, just screen ... easy to disconnect on screen
<rigved> v0lksman: well, ubuntu does have more newer software than debian, but it is always tested properly
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: i mean run it in a terminal
<Skaperen> Gnea: but the ssh connection stays while it's still forwarding
<trinikrono> thats how you install things in ubuntu
<codemagician> trinikrono, im new to ubuntu... where do I find this? I'm using 10.10 desktop edition.. thanks
<cached> is there a way to make a certain folder so that some certain set of users have complete (read/write/execute) access to all files in that folder, regardless of who put it there?
<rigved> d4n1s: sorry, wandered off...ok, so the thing is that installing rpm software in ubuntu is not supported here
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> so you mean i need to copy sudo apt-get install gparted?
<trinikrono> codemagician: should be preferences keyboard shortcuts
<Skaperen> Gnea: I need to get the ssh connection to drop ... I'm going to start another ssh session to another machine to start another X app ... repeat 46 more times
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: yes
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> thx
<Gnea> Skaperen: and the X app will display where?
<B0o-supermario> Lo
<oli__> l
<codemagician> trinikrono, works perfectly thanks!
<Skaperen> Gnea: on the desktop I identify in the DISPLAY environment variable I pass to the X app
<trinikrono> :D
<Gnea> Skaperen: but, ultimately, on the desktop local to the target machine?
<d4n1s> rigved so you tell me that the problem is with the instantiation of deb items?
<Viliny> Hello! i have a ubuntu box acting as a server. i noticed it's running it's harddrive alot novadays, any way to see what is doing the disk usage?
<cached> i feel like having a python script that just recursively chgrp the files in the folder appropriately would be silly :\
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> what do i do when it is finish?
<Skaperen> Gnea: no ... the target machines have no X server ... just a few X apps and enough libs to run them
<thejoker420> I  am having problems with update through update manager as well as apt-get downloading takes for ever
<thejoker420> i am connected to a wireless network
<trinikrono> go under system / Administration and partition editor MrMadsRthomsen
<trinikrono> and you will see the partitions on the drive
<Skaperen> Gnea: it's a cluster of server and I'm opening little monitor windows for each one onto a bank of displays
<mekos> Hi all: strange thing happens: dolphin and konqueor keep installing on my gnome machine all the time - removed them two times ??? what's happening ??
<Skaperen> servers
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> thx
<trinikrono> Viliny: did you run the gnome-system-monitor
<Skaperen> Gnea: ultimately I want to start them w/o having to make the ssh connection in the first place
<rigved> d4n1s: installing rpm software in a debian-based system is not the traditional way to do things...you need to find the .deb version of the firmware that you want
<Gnea> Skaperen: then there just needs to be a clear path to the target X server
<Gnea> Skaperen: right.
<Viliny> trinikrono: yes, but didn't find what i needed... installing IOtop at the moment :)
<Gnea> Skaperen: cron should be able to win that
<Skaperen> Gnea: the clear path exists ... but Xorg is not listening on a TCP port under Ubuntu Desktop default config
<thejoker420> any ideas
<Skaperen> Gnea: I've been looking around to find how to configure it to start listening ... the standard port to do that on is 6000
<d4n1s> rigved ok thanks
<d4n1s> rigved see ya
<Gnea> Skaperen: could you not use ssh-keys to secure the transmission from each system?
<Skaperen> Gnea: of course, it's nice to have it not do so by default for security reasons ... but there should be a way for it to be turned back on
<rigved> d4n1s: ok. sorry i couldn't help much
<thejoker420> has any had this issues with ubuntu
<thejoker420> wireless connection with atheros chip
<Viper92Z-Linux> What kind of problems ?
<thejoker420> slown downloading
<mekos> thejoker420: mine is slow only going thru a router
<Skaperen> Gnea: there are a number of reasons here that I am trying to get ssh out of this ... that's why I'm looking for how to make X do this via TCP directly
<Viper92Z-Linux> Are you sure it's not your connection issue, thejoker420 ?
<cached> is there a good way to make a certain folder so that some certain set of users have complete (read/write/execute) access to all files in that folder, regardless of who put it there? i feel like having a python script that just recursively chgrp the files in the folder appropriately would be silly :\ (sorry for re-ask, but no one answered. i don't want to flood the channel, so i'll assume no if no one responds)
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> it can see it but i can still not get aces to the drive
<sachael> how can I install the broadcom-wl driver?
<thejoker420> yes pretty sure i have ubuntu on my desktop connected via the ethernet and it works fine
<erUSUL> cached: that's what groups where created for
<Gnea> Skaperen: understood.
<jrib> cached: use ACLs.  Alternatively, you can also change the umask of users so that they give group write access and setgid a directory but that won't apply to subdirectories
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: can you right click on it there and see if it says mount
<Skaperen> Gnea: given the right DISPLAY string, X clients are trying to make the correct X protocol connection ... it's just that Xorg isn't listening
<Gnea> Skaperen: exactly, and that would use less networking resources
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> it says unmount
<Skaperen> Gnea: that, too
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: well that means its mounted somewhere
<trinikrono> see if you can see where it is mounted
<thejoker420> so im not sure what is going on
<Gnea> Skaperen: I wonder sometimes at the actual amount of experience that's been gathered into the current Ubuntu development team
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: go on properties it should say where its mounted
<Skaperen> Gnea: I tried doing "xauth +" to drop security ... that didn't help
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> ok thx trying
<Skaperen> Gnea: experience in actual software, I believe they have a lot ... experience making sure legacy features THEY have never used still work, not so sure about
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> when i go to  properties it says its not mounted
<Gnea> Skaperen: Okay, check out /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<cached> erUSUL: ACLs work for all subdirectories as well?
<the_dark_warrio1> Is there a package for Linux man pages?
<the_dark_warrio1> for linux kernel man pages*
<Skaperen> Gnea: I've run a cross a few other issues ... one of which involves an IPv{4,6} dual stack in a LAN that has both IPv4 and IPv6, but which has no IPv6 to the internet ... it assumes that if an IPv6 global scope address exists, then IPv6 can reach the internet
<Skaperen> Gnea: the resolver is the issue ... it looks for AAAA first in such cases ... because they set the default to do so internally to the source code ... the resolver only has a config option to turn IPv6 on, not to turn it off, and they didn't add one to turn it off
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> when i go to  properties it says its not mounted
<trinikrono> hmm MrMadsRthomsen is ntfs or anything
<rigved> the_dark_warrio1: search for 'Linux Kernel in a Nutshell' on google. there's a html version as well as .pdf and dpcbook versions
<Skaperen> Gnea: in part it's the fault of the resolver team for not realizing someone could patch their code and break it ... they should have had a way to disable IPv6 in resolv.conf
<rigved> the_dark_warrio1: *docbook
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> its ntfs
<the_dark_warrio1> rigved: nice, thanks!
<Skaperen> Gnea: but in part it's the fault of the Ubuntu or Debian packager that patched the code to make IPv6 on by default, instead of just installing a resolv.conf file to do it (that could be changed easily for the few cases that it causes breakage)
<trinikrono> did you try the mount command yet MrMadsRthomsen
<Skaperen> anyway ... I'm still looking for how to make Xorg be invoked to enable TCP listening
<rigved> the_dark_warrio1: you are welcome. after you finish with it, then head over to http://tldp.org. it has the complete documentation of the linux kernel
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> in the therminal ?
<trinikrono> yes MrMadsRthomsen
<trinikrono> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> dont know the command
<codemagician> is it possible to remote control my friends Ubuntu desktop to help her out?
<AdmV0rl0n> bummer, my ESXI box doesnt do VT
<MrMadsRthomsen> trying
 * AdmV0rl0n grumbles
<abstrakt> hi, every time I log in, my nice theme disappears and the junky stupid GTK+ theme appears instead
<AdmV0rl0n> so ubuntu cloud crashes on install
<abstrakt> well actually no sorry, every time I boot up my computer... the *first* time I log in
<abstrakt> this happens
<trinikrono> codemagician: remote desktop :D
<abstrakt> to "fix" it, all I have to do is log out and log back in again
<trinikrono> under administration
<abstrakt> has anyone seen this happen?
<codemagician> trinikrono, is that a standard pre-installed component?
<the_dark_warrio1> rigved: thats very helpful. I've also found the git repository for linux kernel man pages at http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/download.html
<rigved> the_dark_warrio1: yep, that too. that's the website where the linux code is hosted
<MrMadsRthomsen> do i need another command than just !mount?
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: yes thats why you went into gparted
<trinikrono> so you can see which partition it was /dev/sdb1 for example
<the_dark_warrio1> rigved: thanks ;-) Let the study begin! Cya
<MrMadsRthomsen> k
<rigved> the_dark_warrio1: all the best! :)
<trinikrono> codemagician: yes i use it all the time, well trough the network
<codemagician> trinikrono, ok thanks
<cached> erUSUL: i followed instructions online for setting up the appropriate ACL ( http://brunogirin.blogspot.com/2010/03/shared-folders-in-ubuntu-with-setgid.html ) but when i copy a file into the folder, it maintains its old privileges, preventing others from deleting it. is there a way around this limitation?
<trinikrono> cached: did you chmod the files after you copied them
<cached> trinikrono: no, but that's the point. i was wondering if there's a way to have it work without having to chmod each time
<trinikrono> well you should only have to chmod once
<cached> trinikrono: think of it as a sandbox folder
<cached> trinikrono: once per file. i'd prefer for it to be an open folder for a certain set of people to mess around with however they wish (well, for the purposes of a certain project), including deleting files other placed there
<erUSUL> cached: the setgid changes the group not the permission bits;
<cached> erUSUL: is there a way to force the permission bits to change when a file is copied?
<trinikrono> cached: wow
<trinikrono> that is a hard way of doing
<MrMadsRthomsen> is the driver need a flag?
<erUSUL> cached: no. you will have to use acl's for that
<erUSUL> !info eiciel | cached
<ubottu> cached: eiciel (source: eiciel): graphical editor for POSIX ACLs and extended user attributes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1 (maverick), package size 451 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<erUSUL> cached: you have to modify default umasks for thw usres etc. to get the complete solution
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> do the driver need a flag
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: i dont understand you there :s
<cached> erUSUL: how do i set the acl then? just "setfacl -d -m u::rwx,g::rwx,o::r-x foldername" didn't work. this is on a server so i can't really use graphical tools
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> in gparted you can manage flags do one of those need to bee marked?
<erUSUL> cached: you see the bit about enabling acl's in the filesystem? you have to remount it changing options in fstab
<erUSUL> cached: you can use setfacl and getfacl in command line
<cached> erUSUL: i did that. i changed the appropriate value in fstab and restarted
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: you should just run something like sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<erUSUL> cached: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions <<< this page has also usefull info
<trinikrono> and you will see the files
<pylix> please help me i have no bootable OS. how to i get grub back?
<trinikrono> pylix: you cant use a cd and setup grub from there?
<pylix> my xubuntu cd doesn't have recovery
<g_0_0> !grub | pylix
<ubottu> pylix: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> ok if i understanding right (my drive is /dev/sda5) i need to write sudo mount /dev/sda5  /mnt/disk?
<mkanyicy> pylix: are you using grub2 or the old grub?
<cached> erUSUL: there's nothing on that page that helps with files that have been copied over
<pylix> grub the old legacy
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: almost you need to make sure the folder /mnt/disk exists
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> ok cheking
<bibic682> hello, is there an easy way to download and install AVVIEW
<erUSUL> cached: with seguid and proper umask should be possible to acvompish what you want afaics ... if umasks is 002 for team/group members and whatever file you create in it inherits the group you are all set. peroblem is what jrib mentioned. subfolders do not inherit the setguid bit so you may want to have a icron job or similar that does it automatically
<pylix> I'm using try without installing lol and i installed wireless drivers from my flash drive
<Dr_Willis> !info avview
<ubottu> Package avview does not exist in maverick
<mkanyicy> pylix: follow that link shown above
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> i have a folder named mnt is it enough
<bibic682> trying to get my all in wonder 9000 tv working
<Stava> When I edit /etc/hosts to point "local" at "127.0.0.1" it works fine. But the "local" entry is removed once I restart the computer. Why is that?
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  and what is that exactly?
<th_> hello. im making a bash script to start things. what is the correct line to start command line programs so it starts a gnome-terminal
<bibic682> Dr-Willis: It is a tv viewer for ati tv cards
<th_> *runs them in gnome-terminal
<mkanyicy> th_: you are not clear
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  is there even a linux port of the thing?
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: make the folder disk if you need too
<Dr_Willis> th_:  gnome-terminal someoptions scriptname    :)
<Dr_Willis> th_:  for xterm  its 'xterm -e commandtorun'  gnome-terminal has somthing similer.
<th_> mkanyicy, somebody got me :P
<bibic682> Dr_Willis: It is a video capture for ati cards from GATOS
<cached> erUSUL: i think acl isn't working even though it's enabled in fstab and i restarted?
<mkanyicy> th_: good luck
<th_> Dr_Willis, thanks again
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> only a seperat folder named disk or a folder named /mnt/disk
<Dr_Willis> th_:   -e, --command                   Execute the argument to this option inside the terminal
<cached> erUSUL: is there something wrong with "/dev/sda1       /           ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro,noatime,acl    0 1" ?
<Dr_Willis> th_:  from the gnome-terminal --help-all   info :)
<Gnea> Skaperen: Interesting, I wasn't aware of the issue with IPv6.  At some point, it will become a moot point, so I think they were just ahead of themselves on that one.
<th_> Dr_Willis, wow. you should get paid for this :D
<trinikrono> a folder named disk in /mnt MrMadsRthomsen
<jrib> cached: "isn't working" is too vague
<Dr_Willis> th_:  yes i should...
<th_> Dr_Willis, btw confing /etc/init/ssh was the correct way to stop ssh server for running at boot
<Dr_Willis> th_:  whats the point of instlling it.. if you are not running it. :)
<th_> Dr_Willis, so i can scp stuff
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> i cant make a folder
<cached> erUSUL: jrib: actually, something weird is going on. if i just do nano testfile inside the folder, i get a permissions denied? I own the folder which, for now, has 777 permissions and getfacl on the directory gives user::rwx group::rwx among other thigns ?
<jrib> cached: just pastebin the full output of getfacl
<erUSUL> cached: no the fstab line looks ok
<mkanyicy> th_: you cant scp to your local machine if ssh server is not running
<Dr_Willis> th_:  so why do you want it off then?
<bibic682> Can ati tv tuners run in wine??
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: sudo md /mnt/disk
<Dr_Willis> bibic682:  doubtfull
<cached> jrib: gah, i somehow don't have permissions to my own home directory now :<
<th_> mkanyicy, yes that is why i start it when needed
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk
<Dr_Willis> th_:  and theres some reason to not have it always running?
<mkanyicy> th_: ok
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> done now what
<th_> Dr_Willis, i dont want to run unnecessary services
<trinikrono> the other one MrMadsRthomsen sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/disk
<th_> Dr_Willis, and its more safe this way
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> trying and thx again
<Dr_Willis> th_:  you are running a 486 or somthing? :) i doubt if ssh is that big a security risk
<mkanyicy> th_: but you can't enable ssh server on  that machine while you are on another machine wanting to 'push' files into it by scp
<cached> jrib: http://pastebin.com/s7TnHs9w
<th_> Dr_Willis, noo 64bit actually.
<th_> mkanyicy, true. but my needs are very limited. i mostly download stuff from the schools network
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> thanks alot found out
<mkanyicy> th_: I think scp doesnt need an ssh server in that mode, when you run it from your own machine to pull/download files from remote machines
<th_> mkanyicy, but for sending?
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: you might want to look at !fstab
<jrib> cached: not that it would stop you from creating files, but why do you have setuid, setgid, and sticky bit enabled?  Anyway, what does « touch ~/test » do?
<trinikrono> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mkanyicy> th_: yes for sending it is needed
<cached> jrib: it seems to work. i think the problem with the home directory was fixed
<sky__> any body here?
<jrib> cached: ok
<cached> jrib: it just creates the blank file ~/test
<th_> mkanyicy, i tought so
<mkanyicy> sky__: everybody is here
<sky__> haha
<hsa2> hello
<jrib> cached: so is everything working now?
<hsa2> why there is a sound latency on flash games?
<cached> jrib: still not deleting files copied over
<sky__> is there any one who comes from china?
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> why do i need to do it
<jrib> cached: what do you mean?
<mkanyicy> !ot| sky__
<ubottu> sky__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<th_> is there a list of linux friendly tv cards?
<sky__> OK``
<cached> jrib: say a file was created in a different directory / different computer, and is copied into the folder in question. users other than the copier can't modify/delete it
<mkanyicy> th_: dont buy any Compro cards
<BluesKaj> !cn | sky__
<ubottu> sky__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mkanyicy> th_: Hauppaugge cards are great
<jrib> cached: well wouldn't you want to create a group and set the default ACL to give that group rwx?
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: so it will mount it eveytime you turn the pc on
<th_> mkanyicy, yes i know there are many not recommended cards. so want to be sure before shopping
<cached> jrib: isn't that what the acl in the pastebin is doing?
<jrib> cached: no
<th_> mkanyicy, any hauppauge? native drivers?
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> so the command is fstab?
<hsa2> any idea for me?
<cached> jrib: why not?
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: no its a config file read the wikipage
<th_> is there a list of linux friendly tv cards?
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> where do i find the file
<jrib> cached: you want it to say default:group:WHATEVER_GROUP:rwx
<cached> jrib: oh
<mkanyicy> th_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge
<cached> jrib: it now says "default:group:mm:rwx", but a user in the group mm is still getting permission denied on newly copied files
<th_> mkanyicy, thanks! thats hauppauge only. is it only brand to be considered?
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> where do i find the file
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen:  read this first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 times and again downloads a certain podcast item and does not stop. What's going wrong here?
<MrMadsRthomsen> thx
<jrib> cached: well what does getfacl say about the files?
<cached> jrib: group:mm:rwx			#effective:r-x
<jrib> cached: there you go
<cached> jrib: why is the thing for the file not the effective one?
<mkanyicy> th_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimedia
<researcher1> my Ubuntu suddenly stopped booting so I formatted drive C & installed XP. Now how to install Ubuntu again? The liveCD takes infinite to proceed
<jrib> cached: you have to change the mask
<th_> mkanyicy, i really need googling lessons
<cached> jrib: of what?
<jrib> cached: change default mask for the directory you're doing this in
<GFW> which channel is for chinese
<GFW> ?
<GFW> do
<GFW> do you know?
<bhagatsr> i dont know where to put this question but Can anyone tellme why i m seeing red and blue images in an anylgraphic 3d movie even after wearing red-blue glasses
<vish> !cn | GFW
<ubottu> GFW: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<GFW> thanks
<GFW> thanks you very much.
<vish> you are welcome..
<WierdAAR> I think I have a problem with my video card. I can't run some application properly (boxee, xmbc) and have no access to visual effects at all. I have no idea how to fix it, or what the problem is..
<bhagatsr> i dont know where to put this question but Can anyone tellme why i m seeing red and blue images in an anylgraphic 3d movie even after wearing red-blue glasses
<battlehands> Is there a channel that can help with troubleshooting hardware?
<trinikrono> WierdAAR: you should start with what type of video card it is
<erUSUL> battlehands: #hardware ?
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> how do i know about the fstab file is right?
<vish> !offtopic | bhagatsr
<ubottu> bhagatsr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jak> hello, I have a issue with shutdown - it restarts the pc everytime. Any ideas how I can get this fixed
<WierdAAR> trinikrono, lspci | grep VGA gives " VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)"
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> how do i know about the fstab file is right?
<battlehands> erUSUL, thanks
<battlehands> erUSUL,  channel is invite only... I cant join
<eddyquezd> hello everyone there
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: you only use the fstab if you want the disk to be mounted all the time
<erUSUL> battlehands: try with two dashes ##hardware
<eddyquezd> do have some issue with ubuntu
<cached> erUSUL: i thought i set the mask to rwx (getfacl agrees) but same problem :<
<MrMadsRthomsen> <trinikrono> is what i want
<breadcrumb> battlehands, its not invite-only, but you need to be registered and auth'd to nickserv
<battlehands> breadcrumb, geez... Its been years since Ive used an IRC service.  How do I auth?
<trinikrono> MrMadsRthomsen: read the link i sent you it has everything you need in there
<WierdAAR> trinikrono, If i have the name from lspci | grep VGA, what should I do next? I've tried using google, and searching the ubuntu forums for some information, but havn't been able to find anything useful. (eg. I'm not really sure what to search for)
<erUSUL> cached: no acl's involved http://pastebin.com/W5swiv5n
<MrMadsRthomsen> ok thx
<cached> erUSUL: oh, it was the sticky bit
<breadcrumb> battlehands http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<_CommandeR_> how do I make grub2 to use uuid ?
<jrib> cached: erm, you don't want to mask rwx...
<trinikrono> WierdAAR: it does not give you hardware drivers?
<erUSUL> cached: as i said for subfolders and copied files you can have an icron job or a script that uses inotifywait to "fix" permissions as files appear in the folder ?
<WierdAAR> trinikrono, I not sure what you mean?
<cached> jrib: how should i mask it?
<jrib> cached: mask is like "take away"
<trinikrono> WierdAAR: i meant did you check the hardware drivers menu in administration
<cached> jrib: uh. crap
<WierdAAR> trinikrono, Yes, nothing comes up
<cached> erUSUL: that was my original suggestion, but i was wondering if there's something more elegant. anyway, whatever i have set up here seems to work, so i'll use that for now and figure out why it's actually working in due time. thanks for the help!
<cached> jrib: thank you for the help as well!
<jrib> cached: no problem, acl is the elegant solution :)
<battlehands> oops
<erUSUL> cached: acl's may be a more elegant solution but they make my head spin :P i can not hel with them much
<MrMintanet> I have a folder loaded with .zip files.  Is there an easy and organized way to batch unzip them all at once?
<jrib> MrMintanet: for loop
<mkanyicy> MrMintanet: unzip file.zip
<MrMintanet> What?
<jrib> MrMintanet: in the directory:  for file in *.zip; do unzip "$file"; done
<mkanyicy> MrMintanet: for f in *.zip ; do unzip "$f" ; done
<MrMintanet> Can you just write the command out without any extra text?  I am confused as to what the CLI input should be.
<MrMintanet> <-  NOOB!
<jrib> MrMintanet: mkanyicy wrote it without any extra text
<jayson_> hi guys i got a problem with my menu bar every icon under the "places" menu such as home or whatever starts VLC
<MrMintanet> So, just browse to the directory, and then past that in terminal?
<jrib> jayson_: right click on a directory -> open with -> other application -> nautilus (and check the option to make it default)
<jrib> MrMintanet: browse to the directory in a terminal, yes
<jayson_> jrib, i can right clicking also results in vlc opening automaticly
<jrib> jayson_: all you do is right click?  Nothing else?  And vlc opens?
<MrMintanet> Works, thanks very much!
<jayson_> jrib that right
<jrib> jayson_: that's pretty strange.
<xangua> jayson_: create a folder>right clic>open with other>open folder
<jayson_> jrib that's what i thought also
<jrib> jayson_: does right click behave like left click in other places?
<WierdAAR> Do you need to get a special driver for VIA video cards ?
<jayson_> jrib, xangua it only seems to do that under the Places menu
<trinikrono> WierdAAR: you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<jayson_> jrib, i just created a folder on the desktop and it works fine
<jrib> jayson_: ah yes sorry, that's what I meant
<mkanyicy> MrMintanet: by the way, this works too, 'unzip \*.zip' instead of the loop.
<jrib> mkanyicy: are you sure?
<KeithChester> Does anyone have a suggestion for a graphical ftp client that isn't gftp? Gftp just isnt.... up to par for what i want.
<erUSUL> KeithChester: filezilla
<jrib> KeithChester: nautilus?
<trinikrono> filezilla o/
<erUSUL> KeithChester: Places>Connect to Server
<DogWater> Is there a safe way to have an older version and a newer version of g++ on the same system?
<mkanyicy> jrib: just tried it out, it's in the man page example for unzip
<KeithChester> ok, ill give em all a try. thanks people.
<KeithChester> especially on the quick reply haha
<staquix> try firefox plugin fireftp
<KeithChester> staquix - i'm a chrome user :-p but ill keep that in mind if the others arent what i want
<jayson_> jrib, ok after doing that on the desktop now right click behaves like the left click in that menu
<jrib> mkanyicy: k, thanks
<DogWater> I can't get this source to compile under Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64 http://www.vlfeat.org/~vedaldi/assets/siftpp/versions/siftpp-0.8.1.tar.gz, does it compile for anyone else? It works fine on CentOS
<erUSUL> jrib: mkanyicy maybe unzip understands globs ....
<KeithChester> oh erUSUL - one question on the places- > connect to server
<KeithChester> the port set is actually ftp and not a number  - but it wont let me type a non # into the port section. how do i do that?
<KeithChester> nm it just defaulted to the right port
<jrib> mkanyicy, erUSUL: yes indeed, my eyes ignored the escaped *
<jayson_> jrib, when you right click on the home link is it so post to open of give more options
<DogWater> Anyone have a sec to try and compile that pkg and tell me if it works?
<DogWater> it's very small
<jrib> jayson_: I don't know
<abstrakt> hi, does anyone here know much about the innards of GNOME and GNOME themes?
<abstrakt> specifically gnome initialization?
<jrib> abstrakt: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jayson_> jrib, could you tell me what your's does
<abstrakt> jrib, I did
<mello> hi could anybody explain what squashing means in NFS?
<jrib> jayson_: mine doesn't exist :)
<jayson_> jrib, doh!!!!
<jrib> abstrakt: no, just assume the answer to the question you asked is "yes" and ask your next one
<abstrakt> this problem has (apparently) been happening for months now
<Rishav_T> DogWater: Whats the package?
<edbian> mello, squashing typically  means erasing everything on a filesystem
<DogWater> http://www.vlfeat.org/~vedaldi/assets/siftpp/versions/siftpp-0.8.1.tar.gz
<DogWater> Rishav_T
<abstrakt> jrib, every single time I reboot my computer, on first login, I get an ugly theme
<edbian> mello, not sure if there is some context in NFS or not
<jrib> abstrakt: ask the channel
<abstrakt> jrib, then if I log out and log back in, I get the normal "good looking" theme
<DogWater> I try to compile it under 10.04 LTS and it gives me a bunch of errors
<abstrakt> ok
<abstrakt> hey everyone
<mello> i read it has something to do with preventing root from accesing export files but i dont get it
<abstrakt> every time I boot (or reboot) my computer, on first login, I get an ugly theme
<abstrakt> whattup with that?
<edbian> mello, I have no idea.
<jrib> abstrakt: try to keep it on one line in the future, thanks!
<g_0_0> DogWater, can you pastebin the errors?
<mello> edbian: ok thanx anyway :)
<abstrakt> jrib, do you even have a remote clue as to the answer?
<jrib> abstrakt: yes
<erUSUL> DogWater: fails for me too
<abstrakt> jrib, great, sooo... how can I fix it?
<pylix> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly.
<milamber> DogWater: me also
<abstrakt> jrib, I've already tried A) removing ~/.gconfd ~/.gnome2 and friends
<yeats> DogWater: have you tried just downloading the binary?: http://www.vlfeat.org/~vedaldi/assets/siftpp/binaries/
<abstrakt> B) removing proprietary drivers (like nvidia and broadcom)
<jrib> abstrakt: create fresh new user, see if issue exists there
<abstrakt> nothing fixes this
<DogWater> yeats: I can't use the binary I am trying to build a python binding that requires the source.
<yeats> DogWater: ah.. ok
<yeats> DogWater: it doesn't compile for me either - without a ./configure script, I can understand why ;-)
<DogWater> yeats: newer version of gcc requires #include <stdint.h> to be defined
<DogWater> it compiled =)
<Rishav_T> DogWater: yea, even I'm on 10.04 and its givin lot of errors. in sift-driver.cpp I'm not that good in c++ so I guess thats all I can help.
<Rishav_T> DogWater: nice :)
<milamber> DogWater: are you going to send that upstream?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I get a list of all packages providing ftp-server ?
<DogWater> i may try and contact the person who wrote the source
<nygus> hi
<milamber> DogWater: that's what makes oss beautiful :)
<DogWater> although in the version file it says he fixed the issue in the current version, =)
<DogWater> even though he didnt =)
<Rishav_T> gribouille: typt in "sudo apt-get install ftp-server" in a terminal. enter ur password. apt-get should give an error saying "ftp-server has no installatino candidate" and list all the packages providing it.
<edbian> DogWater, maybe you don't have the current version
<g_0_0> gribouille, try -  apt-cache search ftp server - in the terminal
<milamber> DogWater: doesn't say *which* version of ubuntu 64
<gribouille> ok, thanks
<zamba> is it possible to manually deactivate an usb port?
<milamber> gribouille: i don't think ftp-server is a meta package?
<aeon-ltd> zamba: don't think so, but dmesg will tell you if anything got detected though
<gribouille> milamber, it is a virtual package
<sagat> a ro
<sagat> tem alguem na rinha
<sagat> #capoeira
<Kazenin> sagat, como é ?
<milamber> gribouille: correct, so you have to pick which ftp server you want. most people have good luck w/ vsftpd
<gribouille> milamber, ok
<sagat> e ai
<sagat> so novo por aqui
<sagat> mecho com linux a algum tempo
<sagat> mas aqui sou novo
<sagat> pq
<sagat> ???
<FloodBot2> sagat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gpc> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Natsirt> join #spip
<aeon-ltd> zamba: wait sorry i misread, usb ports (some) can be controlled by the bios, but the only ones i know of are the ones that supply power when the laptop/desktop is off
<ptknight> hi
<Rishav_T> zamba: You can do it through Grub I guess. I found a link. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disable-modprobe-loading-of-usb-storage-driver/
<bezao> hi, i'm running ubuntu server on vbox under windows 7, everytime i format windows, i need to reconfigure my vbox, and everytime i loose my eth0 at ubuntu, atm i only have 'lo' on ifconfig, when i run 'dhclient' i got eth1 with correct local ip, but i cant ping nothing from or to ubuntu, i already have configured vbox with bridge mode! anyone can help?
<zamba> aeon-ltd: well, i want to turn it on and off while running
<zamba> aeon-ltd: it's for controlling a fan
<keystr0k> Hey all. I just updated git by building the src. I did this as root and the binary is located in /usr/local/bin/git   running git --version gives me 1.7.4 (good).  When I run this command as a different user it's version 1.5.x (old = bad).  The thing is, running 'which git' under both users returns the same path... /usr/local/bin/git
<keystr0k> Why is a non-root user seeing the old version if 'which' is showing the same path
<ptknight> i'm trying to compile xnee 3.08 but i'm getting an error and I don't know much about this stuff. Can you help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563033/
<Rishav_T> zamba: Oh since you want it to control a fan, those methods might not work. Since even on disabling USBs they usually still provide power.
<g_0_0> ptknight, is there a configure script and did you run it?
<ptknight> yes. I ran ./configure first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563032/
<aeon-ltd> zamba: homemade fan?
<xkucf03> hi,
<xkucf03> i am using apache and nginx and i want them to listen on specific ip addreses,
<xkucf03> on boot starting this daemons fails -- it seems like that daemon is started before network if fully ready, which leads to error:
<xkucf03> "Cannot assign requested address"
<FloodBot2> xkucf03: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ptknight> testi ?
<g_0_0> ptknight, did you install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<xkucf03> when i start them manually, it works
<aeon-ltd> zamba: if it is why not just wire a switch in?
<Jordan_U> keystr0k: If you open a new (non-root) shell do you get the newer git?
<keystr0k> Jordan_U: great question. one sec
<ptknight> g_0_0: probably not… let me check
<xkucf03> in init scripts there is:
<xkucf03> # Required-Start:    $local_fs $remote_fs $network $syslog
<xkucf03> but it does not wait for ready network
<bezao> hi, i'm running ubuntu server on vbox under windows 7, everytime i format windows, i need to reconfigure my vbox, and everytime i loose my eth0 at ubuntu, atm i only have 'lo' on ifconfig, when i run 'dhclient' i got eth1 with correct local ip, but i cant ping nothing from or to ubuntu, i already have configured vbox with bridge mode! anyone can help?
<EvilPhoenix> bezao:  stop reformatting your system, then? :/
<Luvz2drv> its windows you cannot help but to have to format :)
<EvilPhoenix> Luvz2drv:  yeah, format and replace it with Linux :P
<EvilPhoenix> Ubuntu, preferably
<Luvz2drv> lol
<xkucf03> i have found workaround: add to init.d script "sleep 5", but it is ugly
<bezao> EvilPhoenix someone here at #ubuntu helped me before, but i dont remember what he told me to do
<Luvz2drv> put windows in a vm in ubuntu
<ptknight> g_0_0: ubunto sc says it's installed
<keystr0k> Jordan_U:  you got it :) thanks! So, why did I have to log out and log back in to see the new version?
<EvilPhoenix> Luvz2drv:  that would definitely work :P
<compdoc> bezao, you have only one network card in the system?
<bezao> compdoc yes
<Jordan_U> keystr0k: You didn't need to log out, just clear bash's path hash: http://bradconte.com/bash-path-hashing.html
<compdoc> might want to try a 2nd one
<g_0_0> ptknight, it looks like you may want to install imagemagick too
<keystr0k> Jordan_U:  thanks!
<bezao> compdoc i only have one!
<compdoc> leave the system's network card alone
<tgywa> Which tool can I use to compare installed packages on two different Ubuntu machines ?
<Jordan_U> keystr0k: You're welcome.
<Daniel> Hi, I'm a new user of Ubuntu
<g_0_0> ptknight, the dev package is installed?
<karanmenon> hi
<Daniel> I have a problem with the internet conection, can anybody help me please? (sorry my english is not pretty good yet)
<ptknight> g_0_0: http://imgur.com/8pGre I'm not very good at this...
<karanmenon> whats is the probablem?
<karanmenon> Daniel?
<bezao> hi, i'm running ubuntu server on vbox under windows 7, everytime i format windows, i need to reconfigure my vbox, and everytime i loose my eth0 at ubuntu, atm i only have 'lo' on ifconfig, when i run 'dhclient' i got eth1 with correct local ip, but i cant ping nothing from or to ubuntu, i already have configured vbox with bridge mode! anyone can help?
<erUSUL> Daniel: maybe you prefer to go to the ubuntu channel in your language
<Daniel> yes
<erUSUL> which is?
<Daniel> how can i change the language
<erUSUL> Daniel: what is your native language
<g_0_0> ptknight, install imagemagick too
<Daniel> spansih
<erUSUL> !es | Daniel
<ubottu> Daniel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ptknight> g_0_0: how do I do that? Can't find it on Ubuntu SC…
<Daniel> ok, muchas gracias ubottu
<Daniel> pero dònde tengo que escribir eso?
<g_0_0> ptknight, in the terminal type - sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<karanmenon> Starcraft dont work on Ubuntu
<karanmenon> :\
<erUSUL> Daniel: in the same place you writte anything else
<erUSUL> !appdb | karanmenon
<ubottu> karanmenon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Daniel> ok
<ptknight> g_0_0: it installed successfully
<JT13> is anyone familiar with virtualbox? I have it setup, created the virtual partition for installation but when initializing installation of the os "win 7" inside the vbox, i get an erroe that "windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computers hardware maynot support booting to this disc. Ensure that the disks controller is enabled using the computers BIOS menu. by the way I am installing via virtual cd/dvd drive with an iso saved on the desktop.
<karanmenon> I tried using wine
<karanmenon> it installed but SC2 crashes after I start a game
<karanmenon> I logged in I changed all the settings
<karanmenon> but its not the settings that affect it.. I think wine cant read StarCraft 2 well
<trinikrono> karanmenon:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882 check this out
<arashi256> Just got my new Google Nexus S phone with Android 2.3 - nice :)
<ptknight> g_0_0: should I do again the make install command?
<karanmenon> thanks trinikrono
<g_0_0> ptknight, yeah try again and see what happens
<g_0_0> ptknight, how did you unpack the source?
<karanmenon> how do i learn the basics of "Terminal" as a newbe
<karanmenon> I love Ubuntu and how just by programming i can make my own apps
<cfedde> it's a simple matter of programmign.
<karanmenon> I know.. but i want to customize my comp
<karanmenon> with terminal
<karanmenon> i want to learn the basics
<Somelauw> How to import anything from bluetooth?
<g_0_0> !terminal | karanmenon
<ubottu> karanmenon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ptknight> g_0_0: used ubuntu's "extract here"... It wasn't via term. It failed again, btw. http://paste.ubuntu.com/563475/
<karanmenon> Thanks ubottu
<Somelauw> I am used to Fspot, but it doesn't work anymore, since it can't find my phone.
<g_0_0> ptknight, in the terminal create a new folder, copy source there then unpack as with tar -xzf Xnee-2.00.tar.gz - or what ever file you have, run configure again then try make
<bezao> how can i reset my ubuntu eth ?
<ptknight> g_0_0: I'm on it
<ginosal> hi! i'm still having problems on my wireless connection on ubuntu 10.10. i've noticed that it is very unstable when i disconnect AC power and work only with battery power. it works fine when wall powered. what should i do to fix this issue? is there anything I can do?
<g_0_0> bezao, in terminal type - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NAJI> hello
<christoph_> hey
<NAJI> is it possible to share internet through cellular phone via wifi??
<vooze> NAJI, with android 2.3 yes
<vooze> or 2.2 i think
<NAJI> vooze: what is android??
<vooze> google > android
<chaos2358> can anyone help me with virtualbox? I have it setup, have created the virtual partition on which the os "win 7" will be installed on, I am running the install as a virtual cd/rom drive pointed to the iso on desktop. When i initialize installation it comes up fine, select language and locale, but  when i am attempting to select the disc to install on i get an error that windows cannot install on the disc. my computers hardware may not be configured t
<chaos2358> o support booting from the disc. please make sure the discs controllers are in abled in the BIOS of my machine.
<Rishav_T> NAJI: depends on your phone. If you have an Android, iPhone, Nokia N series, it should work. Other phones, I dont know.
<NAJI> vooze: i will get an lg smartphone with wifi and 3g internet.
<christoph_> it is the system produced by google
<h-dee> hi...i have an issue here. I'm on a laptop having SD card slot, but when i insert the card...nothing happens. Ubuntu don't detect it. Using v10.10 64-bit by the way. However, I check on my XP that both the card and card-reader is working fine. And also, if I insert my card into an external card-reader, and then connect it to my laptop via USB. Ubuntu detects it. Any ideas why it isn't detecting the SD card when I insert it into my SD card slot inbuilt in my lap
<h-dee> top?
<NAJI> Rishav_T thank you
<NAJI> vooze thanks
<chaos2358>  can anyone help me with virtualbox? I have it setup, have created the virtual partition on which the os "win 7" will be installed on, I am running the install as a virtual cd/rom drive pointed to the iso on desktop. When i initialize installation it comes up fine, select language and locale, but  when i am attempting to select the disc to install on i get an error that windows cannot install on the disc. my computers hardware may not be configured t
<chaos2358>  o support booting from the disc. please make sure the discs controllers are in abled in the BIOS of my machine.
<vooze> NAJI, np :) just learn to google somthing, before 2-3 people having to explain simple things
<ptknight> g_0_0: It still sys the libgtk2.0-dev is missing #113 http://paste.ubuntu.com/563478/
<ginosal> hi! i'm still having problems on my wireless connection on ubuntu 10.10. i've noticed that it is very unstable when i disconnect AC power and work only with battery power. it works fine when wall powered. what should i do to fix this issue? is there anything I can do?
<f> hu
<f> hi
<Stava> Can i block certain directories from being "remembered" in file use history?
<f> hello
<BluesKaj> I'm looking at an Aver media hdmi pcie video capture card for our media server pc , to serve as a extension to hdtv progs  due to the HiDef limitations of my older hd pvr HDD....anybody have exprience with Aver media on Linux?
<viktor133> i need to get a scanned pdf to workable text, ocrfeeder doesn't work. any recommendations?
<g_0_0> ptknight, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<milamber> g_0_0: i gtk_config isn't in that package i don't think.
<torque> hello
<g_0_0> ptknight, also- sudo apt-get install texi2html
<milamber> g_0_0: let me see . . .
<fazilet> ello
<|Long|> have anyone here used remote desktop? i used realvnc client so lagging
<fazilet> hello
<fazilet> anyone there
<compdoc> |Long|, you using tigervnc?
<torque> use rteamviewer
<|Long|> thanks
<fazilet> 'M FROM TURKEY
<ptknight> g_0_0: the first one was already there (http://paste.ubuntu.com/563481/) but the second installed correctly. I'll do the ./configure again
<fazilet> how  r u
<LjL> fazilet: try #ubuntu-tr if you want to speak turkish
<torque> |Long|, use teamviewer
<nickGGG> hi, can someone help me configure postfix ?
<|Long|> torque, thanks
<fazilet> I wanna meet new
<torque> its the best remote desktop soft
<viktor133> could anybody pls recommend a ocr program for working with scanned pdf, or another way of getting scanned pdf to workable text? pretty pls
<fazilet> people
<fazilet> from
<fazilet> different
<FloodBot2> fazilet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickGGG> hi, can someone help me configure postfix ?
<fazilet> countries
<viktor133> fazilet: maybe look for a social chatroom?
<g_0_0> ptknight, you may also want to install imagemagick - sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<nickGGG> anyone here used postfix ?? i need help
<fazilet> can't it be here
<SungSam> hi all!
<ptknight> g_0_0: done. Running ./configure
<troker> nick_h, #postfix
<fazilet> I'm looking for male and female friens
<g_0_0> ptknight, try make and see what you get
<newbie123> hi what do you guys think of fedora???
<greppy> !ot | newbie123
<ubottu> newbie123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fazilet> I'm a female
<greppy> !ot | fazilet
<ubottu> fazilet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<torque> hey guys is there any other soft like xchat which is GPL
<SungSam> I'm getting imminent hard disk failure from SMART. I could only log into my second account of my ubuntu 10.4. The reallocated sector count value is almost 1000. I read somewhere that it might be Smart issue not my ATA hdd (which is like 3 months old!!). What can I do, guys?
<torque> hey any1help plzz
<Luvz2drv> Hey all i just noticed from my install last night i am not getting any sound output to my headphones. any pointers
<g_0_0> Luvz2drv, in the terminal try typing - alsactl init
<ptknight> g_0_0: same Scheiße… Keeps complaining about gtk even thogh it is installed. Make fails also with the same erros
<SungSam> Luvz - make sure all the settings are fine and devices.
<nickGGG> anyone here used postfix ?? i need help
<soreau> !irc|torque
<ubottu> torque: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bbordwell> SungSam, drives most often fail when new so it is not that unlikely that the drive is failing. If you dont trust the smart readings your getting try looking at them from a different operating system of computer
<greenIT> hi, i need help with ubuntu 11.04 alpha: unity doesn't start anymore... how can i make it work again?
<Luvz2drv> g_0_0 : Hardware is initialized using a generic method
<torque> ubottu, thx man
<g_0_0> ptknight, there may be a fault in the makefile can you paste it
<g_0_0> Luvz2drv, do you have sound in your headphones now?
<per_> need some help can only run ubuntu 10.10 in recovery mode. have no display when running in normal modus
<Luvz2drv> g_0_0 : No
<SungSam> bborwell, I did from live CD, it looked like smart is right, but who knows... But can I fix it?
<g_0_0> Luvz2drv, if not in the terminal type alsamixer and check that the channel isn't muted navigate the channels with the left and right arrows, up and down arrows to change the volume
<mythid> can anyone help me... how to I put a program icon on the top bar on xubuntu?
<bindi> Is it possible to have icons only in the window switcher?
<SungSam> mythid click on it with right mouse button.
<bbordwell> SungSam, reallocated sectors is from a bad drive, it must be returned for replacement under warranty
<g_0_0> ptknight, I think the problem is cd ../src/.libs there is an extra . before libs
<mythid> it doesnt do anything when i do
<ptknight> g_0_0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563492/ I took the source from here: goo.gl/t3Isf
<g_0_0> ptknight, so it can't find the directory
<KBentley57> does anyone have experience with DynDNS?
<greenIT> i need help with unity, it doesn't work anymore (ubuntu 11.04)
<SungSam> I see... So formating won't help?
<KBentley57> sam, a bad sector is a physical defect in the drive
<lazaruspc> hi, I installed Xubuntu to one partition, and set the home folder on another - if I reinstall Xubuntu, will it keep my home folder where it is?
<gpc> !11.04 | greenIT
<ubottu> greenIT: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<KBentley57> be it a very tiny one
<greenIT> gpc, thx
<|Long|> have anyone here installed glftpd on ubuntu 10.10?
<Announcement> does ubuntu support dual screens
<torque> hey guys can anyone tell me what is M23
<greppy> Announcement: yes.
<SungSam> ok. Guys, I'm also getting DRDY ERR in dmesg and failed to read DMA, is it because of those sectors?
<llutz> torque: http://m23.sourceforge.net
<compdoc> SungSam, you have bad sectors?
<SungSam> looks like it.
<Announcement> you guys should really make the gui nicer
<Announcement> then itd be ftw
<torque> llutz,  know its link but i want to know what it does
<trinikrono> lazaruspc: when you reinstall you need to tell it during the installer in the properties
<Announcement> polish it and make it shiny like a mac
<greppy> !ot | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Announcement> and have animations when you do stuff
<greenIT> can i use unity with maverick too?
<Announcement> can i have ubuntu free
<Announcement> plz
<Announcement> plz
<compdoc> SungSam, open system>administration, disk utility
<FloodBot2> Announcement: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazaruspc> trinikrono: thanks
<llutz> torque: why don't you just read "what is m23?"
<SungSam> i have it opened.
<rmi> Hi, is this the place i can get help on Transmission?
<torque> k
<rmi> I started a torrent but it doesn't start the download
<compdoc> select your drive from the list, and click the Smart Data butoon
<compdoc> button
<bbordwell> rmi, you can get help with transmission here (assuming you mean the bit torrent client ;))
<rmi> yep
<compdoc> look for reallocated sector count
<rmi> so it doesn't start downloading
<Citron> Bonjour?
<gpc> !fr | Citron Bonjour
<ubottu> Citron Bonjour: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Citron> okay
<Citron> Hello
<gpc> Hello
<bbordwell> rmi, when you open a torrent it will ask you which files in the torrent you would like to download (usualy you leave them all selected) did this happen?
<Citron> does anybody knows how wrong it is to have erased 'env'
<KBentley57> rmi,what is the torrent? link?
<Citron> (usr/bin/env)
<niteowl> can anyone help me with some questions about setting up a production web server?
<rmi> bbordwell, yes
<g_0_0> ptknight, do you need version 3.08 - could you try a different version from here http://gnu.spinellicreations.com/gnu/xnee/ just to see if you can get it to compile
<SungSam> I have two red warnings, compdoc: Reallocated sector count with value of 954 and current pending sect.c. Normalized 98 and worst of 97.
<bbordwell> rmi, does it just say 0 connected peers now or what?
<compdoc> SungSam, anything greater than zero bad sectors is bad
<KBentley57> +1 comp
<rmi> bbordwell, where do I check that
<SungSam> I know. In dmesg I get DRDY ERR, is it because of this?
<KBentley57> your drive will probably be fine for few months, but I wouldn't trust it for anything usefull
<compdoc> very liekly
<bbordwell> well the torrent you opened is listed correct?
 * M3de is back (gone 00:00:12)
 * M3de is away: Estoy ocupado
<trinikrono> SungSam you should return the drive
<compdoc> but cabling could be bad. or other things
<rmi> bbordwell, It reads "donwloading from 0 of 0 connected peers"
<sudipta> is there any GUI front end to change system sound in ubuntu 10.10?
<compdoc> SungSam, is it a sata drive?
<rmi> bbordwell, it seems to be listed correctly
<SungSam> what is it that DRDY and failed to read DMA?
<SungSam> I think I will trinikrono.
<trinikrono> sudipta: its done in the themes alone now
<MC8> Is there a version of XAMPP for ubuntu/an easy way to run a localhost server?
<niteowl> anyone running an ubuntu webserver?
<santi> Hello! I have a problem. Today I created a CUPS-server which is locally reachable via 10.0.0.38 (it's running on Debian). Here I use Ubuntu and want to connect to the CUPS-server. Everything is OK till this point but after I connected to the server and installed the printer, the printer doesn't appear in the printing dialog?
<compdoc> I would have to guess thats a communication error
<trinikrono> MC8:  yes
<bbordwell> rmi, yes 0 connected peers mean there is no one connected at the time seeding or leeching. this does not happen with all torrent does it?
<SungSam> ok. Thanks guys!
<ptknight> g_0_0: I don't have .libs anywhere, neither libs. I ran make (without the install) and a lot happened but .libs was not created http://paste.ubuntu.com/563499/ After that the make install still failed.
<rmi> bbordwell, I'm doning my first attempt now
<sudipta> <trinikrono>but cant it be manually changed?....like it used to be in 8.04.
<rmi> bbrordwell, both files have the same
<trinikrono> sudipta: exactly
<Citron> nobody knows what does the ex  usr/bin/env
<Citron> ?
<ptknight> g_0_0: the prob is that only 3.08 works with 11.04
<sudipta> <trinikrono>how then?
<g_0_0> ptknight, arf
<bbordwell> rmi, it seems to me that transmition is working fine just the torrent you downloaded is not very active
<trinikrono> look at bug 324700
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi all. I have a script I have written here. Is there any way to force it to run through a terminal, even if the user selects "run"? (or alternatively, some way to give an error telling them to run it via terminal?)
<g_0_0> ptknight, I'm not sure then sorry
<rmi> bbordwel, any active torrents i could use to test
<ptknight> g_0_0: cool! thanks for your help!
<bbordwell> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<rumpe1> Citron, man env:  env - run a program in a modified environment
<trinikrono> sudipta:  https://launchpad.net/bugs/324700 here
<trinikrono> you can click this affects me
<bbordwell> rmi, try 10.10 amd64
<sudipta> <trinikrono>how then?
<coz_> Gwar_Trolle,  I may be wrong..however..can't you right click the script  go to Properties   Openwith  tab and set it as gnome-terminal
<trinikrono> come in #ubuntu-bugs sudipta
<rmi> bbordwell, trying now, tks
<bbordwell> I have over 40 connected peers after about 1 min
<wookiehangover> hey gang, anyone else having problems with Xorg 1.9 + Nvidia
<Announcement> whats diff between laptop and desktop version
<wookiehangover> and if so, is there a workable solution to that yet
<Gwar_Trolle> coz_: that would be a iuser setting. :( I need something in the script so it will open a terminal and then pipe the script though it. I know how to open the terminal, but not how to make it run through that opened terminal
<teage> How do I uninstall zsnes? Had to install it manually on my 64 bit lucid. Now i cant undo it.
<frxstrem> does the Moonlight plugin for Chromium (moonlight-plugin-chromium in the repos) work with Google Chrome too, and if so, is there a way to install it without having to install Chromium?
<Gwar_Trolle> teage: use synaptic
<Citron> rumpe1: ok, so it doesn't really matter?
<Gwar_Trolle> if it's not there, manually delete the files by hand
<Chaosratt> Need some quick help on setting a simple script to start at boot, there is some conflict on google on how it should be done. I have a simlpe script (/home/me/myscript.sh), how do I make this run boot?
<Announcement> whats moonlight
<rumpe1> Citron, depends what you are trying to do
<Announcement> does ubuntu support bluetooth
<adminar> yes
<teage> Gwar_Trolle, I didnt think of that, I was trying with the software center, will give it a shot
<rmi> bbordwell, tks! that is probably the problem the torrents are not very active. The ubuntu one started in 2 secs. I'll wait the others to become active as well
<AbhijiT> !bluetooth | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<adminar> Announcement, yes
<xangua>  !info moonlight | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: Package moonlight does not exist in maverick
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: does this script need sudo privs?
<sudipta> <trinikrono>ok ...i've got that one....thanx
<Chaosratt> Gwar_Trolle: No, should run as me
<adminar> ubottu, moonlight installs in maverick also
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla  | Announcement adminar
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: then run "gnome-session-properties" and add the script to the list of things to run at startup ;)
<ubottu> Announcement: moonlight-plugin-mozilla (source: moon): Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Xulrunner 1.9 plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 51 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 lpia kfreebsd-i386 powerpc amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 ia64 arm armeb armel sparc s390 all)
<chado> erk
<teage> Gwar_Trolle, Just as i feared, It does not show up in my search, like its not even there, but it is
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: just make sure to allow the script to run as an executable
<adminar> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<adminar> Announcement, http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Chaosratt> Gwar_Trolle: Its a headless server (VM actually), no X or gnome
<FloodBot2> adminar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpe1> Citron, look at the output of "env" ... if you want to change some of the entries for the execution of a command, you could use env for a modified environment.
<bbordwell> rmi, If you are using a torrent search engine it should show torrent 'health' you always want to look for torrent with lots of 'seeders'
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: ah, use the init.d method then (if you found it via google)
<adminar> FloodBot2, what are u saying
<sudipta> how to make a script residing in a folder(other than ~) executable?
<adminar> Announcement, http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Citron> rumpe1:  i don't think i need it, but can you tell me how to get it back?
<Chaosratt> Gwar_Trolle: to be specific, this is the script that starts the Minecraft server, just want it to be started at boot
<sarthor> HI, i am not able to see this fonts, how can i install , I am using 10.10 , http://img820.imageshack.us/f/screenshotwk.png/
<Gwar_Trolle> teage: either go and manually delete the files then, or don't worry about it since zsens is small
<rumpe1> Citron, get back what?
<sarthor> same fonts, http://daisperdais.com/?p=4817
<Chaosratt> Gwar_Trolle: Is that the rc.local method? just add "sh /home/me/myscript.sh" to the end of it?
<Citron> rumpe1: env
<viktor133> can anybody help me with a ocr problem?
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: not exactly.
<teage> Gwar_Trolle, i will be leaving it i think, thanks
<rumpe1> Citron, it's included in the package "coreutils" ...
<sudipta> how to make a script residing in a folder(other than ~) executable?
<MC8> trinikrono: care to elaborate?
<llutz> Citron: sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<MC8> oh,  ne'er mind
<Chaosratt> Gwar_Trolle: I'm really new to scripting and I havnt the faintest idea how to write a "proper" init.d startup script
<rumpe1> sudipta, insert shebang and use command "chmod +x script.sh"
<Rishav_T> sudipta: right click the script>>properties>>Permissions>>Allow executing (tick that check box)
<trinikrono> MC8: it is on the xammp website :D
<rumpe1> sudipta, exactly like in ~... there's no difference
<drbanzai> What's a good inexpensive NAS device that supports rsync?  Or, what would be a better option do make a backup of a file server on the local network?
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: as root (obv) go to /etc/init.d and copy the script there. then run "update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults"
<sudipta> <rumpe1>i've tried that one but does not seem to work in 10.10:(
<Gwar_Trolle> that will cause it to run on startup for all runlevels Chaosratt
<rumpe1> sudipta, what have you tried or why do you think it doesn't work?
<viktor133> OCRfeeder doesn't work and i need to get scanned pdf to workable text, can anybody give me some advice/recommends?
<Gwar_Trolle> Chaosratt: run "update-rc.d <name> defaults" in init.d of course
<milamber> sudipta: how are you going about it. (you probably just need to add sudo)
<milamber> ?*
<Announcement> <Announcement> what doesnt it have that you guys think it should/are working on
<Gwar_Trolle> Anyway, good luck chaosratt, i am off :D
<sarthor> HI, i am not able to see this fonts, how can i install , I am using 10.10 , http://img820.imageshack.us/f/screenshotwk.png/
<lazarus_> where is the ubuntu one irc
<sudipta> <rumpe1>tried it myself.....
<Citron> rumpe1:   llutz thanks, proceeding
<Chaosratt> Gwar_Trolle:  Thank you
<lazarus_> channel ?
<milamber> lazarus_: ubuntu+1
<Rishav_T> sudipta: does it say "file not found"? then you have to give the complete path. as in chmod +x complete_path_to_file.sh. Thats why files in the home folder (~) work.
<sudipta> <milamber>yeah...tried that one too
<sarthor> can any one tell me, what font is this, http://daisperdais.com/?p=4817
<Announcement> rofl?
<milamber> sudipta: then you have to be more specific. as in i try this: <whatever you type> i get this <whatever the output is> and i expected this <what you thought would happen>
<Announcement> * ChanServ sets mode: +o FloodBot2
<Announcement> * ChanServ sets mode: +o FloodBot3
<Announcement> * ChanServ sets mode: +o FloodBot1
<Citron> not going to bother you more, thanks sweeties
<Announcement> bye guys
<Rishav_T> bye Announcement
<Announcement> wrong chan
<Announcement> sry
<sudipta> actuallyn i was triyng to run a script from my mounted hdd......but it does not seem to work
<viktor133> OCRfeeder doesn't work and i need to get scanned pdf to workable text, can anybody give me some advice/recommends?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: you are trying to auto mount?
<drbanzai> What's a good inexpensive NAS device that supports rsync?  Or, what would be a better option to make a backup of a file server on the local network?  Is there an older low power device that I could install FreeNAS onto?
<abhijain> can any body suggest me how can i remove header from 2nd page in open office.
<Rishav_T> sudipta: Is the HDD formatted in NTFS? then I dont think you can make scripts executable there. Otherwise just cd into /media/<volume_name> and chmod +x file.sh
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>no ....hdd is manually mounted
<sudipta> <Rishav_T> yeah...it is NTFS....but seems to work in 10.04
<abhijain> AbhijiT, i have created a doc file and the header on first page is similary appearing on all pages . i want to delete it from 2 and 3rd page but dnt have idea how to
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: i got here late...lol...i just caught "trying to make a script for the hdd", what is the actual issue?
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>from /media/_volume
<AbhijiT> abhijain, i dont think you can do that. header will apear on all pages. you get header on first page in text box
<Rishav_T> sudipta: okayy, just try running it with bash. as in type in "bash script.sh". No need to chmod then.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: i'm still lost.
<abhijain> AbhijiT, not getting ??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: you have something mounted there.  what's the question
<AbhijiT> abhijain, i mean remove the header thingy. and then on first page just insert a text box and in that write your desired header. so it will not appear on following pages
<Rishav_T> Us3r_Unfriendly: I think sudipta wants to make a script executable in an NTFS partition mounted at /media/whatever. Its not working with "chmod +x file.sh".
<lazarus_> milamber: thanks :)
<abhijain> AbhijiT, no,
<AbhijiT> abhijain, why?
<abhijain> AbhijiT, same problem
<ptknight> is bored
<AbhijiT> ptknight, #ubuntu-offtopic
<milamber> abhijain: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Writer/FormattingPagesAndDocuments/How_do_I_make_a_header_appear_on_only_the_first_page_of_my_document%3F
<AbhijiT> abhijain, see what milamber is saying
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>my hard disk is partitioned in 2....one for linux itself and another one for storing everything else....i cant make any script or binary executable in this 2nd partition
<milamber> lazarus_: np
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Rishav_T: like make a script executible in a windows partition from a linux partition?
<th_> what is this? ** (gnome-mplayer:12888): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_disconnect_signal: assertion `!DBUS_G_PROXY_DESTROYED (proxy)' failed
<Rishav_T> Us3r_Unfriendly: yea, thats what I think.
<th_> that happens when trying to play stream with gnome-mplayer
<sudipta> <Rishav_T>exactly....but it used to work with 10.04
<Rishav_T> sudipta: yea. I'm on 10.04, and its working :P when I was using maverick It didn't.
<Rishav_T> sudipta, Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm sry, g2g now. Have an imp exam tomorrow. as far as running the script is concerned, try "bash path_to_file.sh". If that doesn't work, just copy the script to home folder and run it.
<ruben_hood> hi, somebody knows how i could automount in every login the network folder //servidor/linux/%(DOMAIN_USER) on the path /home/local/%(DOMAIN_NAME)/%(DOMAIN_USER)/server ? i would need this to be default on every user. thanks!
<th_> what is this? ** (gnome-mplayer:12888): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_disconnect_signal: assertion `!DBUS_G_PROXY_DESTROYED (proxy)' failed. just installed gnome mplayer thingy. it doesnt play v stream that works perfectly in browser
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: why not "sudo mv -f /media/_volume/FILE ~/ && chmod +x ~/FILE && mv -f ~/FILE /media/_volume
<Us3r_Unfriendly> "
<milamber> !automount | ruben_hood
<ubottu> ruben_hood: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>yeah...but can't it be other way around
<sudipta> ?
<The-Compiler> heya, wanna backup my data before reinstalling. I saved /home, /etc and a list of all packages, anything else important I forgot?
<detrix42> Hi, how do I determine the "VGA=" my boot up?  I want my tty1 through tty6 to have a better resolution.
<JT13> whats the terminal command to find out what version of a specfic application i have installed?
<llutz> JT13:  apt-cache policy <package>
<detrix42> I have HP wide scree with 1600x900 resolution.
<JT13> llutz, thank you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: i don't understand why you can't make it executible from just in the ntfs partition.  i've never ran into this issue.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> JT13: such as what app though?
<ruben_hood> thanks! ubottu, could i use parameters like "%(DOMAIN_NAME)" or "%(DOMAIN_USER)" to determine the path?
<JT13> Us3r_Unfriendly,  virtualbox
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>well...i can't understand that either...
<Viliny> is there anything i can do in ubuntu to really make the desktop look overly cluttered and shiny? besides normal theme changes?
<rigved> !brain | ruben_hood
<ubottu> ruben_hood: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>it used to work in 10.04....but i'm in 10.10 now
<ruben_hood> thanks ubottu for the explanation about the modern way!
<ilwr> how to install cheese 2.32.0 on Ubuntu karmic?
<JT13> Viliny,  cairo dock
<rigved> ruben_hood: ubottu is a bot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> JT13: you could just start v-box and go to help>about virtualbox to determin what version you have
<lazarus_> is there a way to make an sh script interact with U1
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: something is wrong then.  you should be able to that task no problem
<AbhijiT> lazarus_, #ubuntuone
<milamber> sudipta: several people have asked, but i still can't tell what the actual problem is. we get you are trying to run a program. what are you typing, what is the error?
<nijabo> Can't get my wifi to work properly. Anyone had the problem of you being able to see the network but you can't login? I use the correct password and everything. (wired works)
<ruben_hood> rigved i would thank you ! but what if you are a bot too? :D
<lazarus_> AbhijiT: thanks
<rigved> ruben_hood: no need to thank me!
<sudipta> <milamber>in /media/volume i tried "chmod +x script" and after that ./script but it says "no such file or directory"
<milamber> lazarus_: are you talking about creating an irc bot w/ bash?
<lazarus_> milamber: no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta:   what happens when you do it by gui?  say if you open a nautilus window in that directory, and right click the file and go to properties.  Then go to the permissions tab and tic the "allow executing file as program"?
<JT13> ok dumb question. how do i upgrade it if i'm like three versions behind current Us3r_Unfriendly?? I installed it today through software center and its only 3.2.8 not 4.0.2
<milamber> sudipta: 64 or 32 bit ubuntu?
<sudipta> <milamber>can u help?
<sudipta> <milamber>32 bit
<JT13> Us3r_Unfriendly,  i ran "sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade" and they didnt upgrade it
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>tried that one too....but :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> JT13: i don't use the one from the software center due to not being able to use flashdrives in the vbox.  I go to sun's website and download their version from there
<JT13> ok thanx
<th_> what is this? ** (gnome-mplayer:12888): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_disconnect_signal: assertion `!DBUS_G_PROXY_DESTROYED (proxy)' failed. just installed gnome mplayer thingy. it doesnt play v stream that works perfectly in browser
<wookiehangover> anyone been having nvidia problems?
<wookiehangover> *bump
<milamber> sudipta: pastebin the output of ls -al <filename>
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly> whenever i checks the box...it automatically gets unchecked
<rigved> !ask | wookiehangover
<ubottu> wookiehangover: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> very weird, why do you have to have the script located on the ntfs partition?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta:
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: what's the script for if you don't mind me asking?
<sudipta> http://pastebin.com/54RVywmN
<wookiehangover> rigved nvidia proprietary drivers are broken with Xorg 1.9
<wookiehangover> ?
<wookiehangover> (that means it's a question)
<sudipta> <Us3r_Unfriendly>nothing secret i guess... any normal script or binary file
<sudipta> <milamber>http://pastebin.com/54RVywmN
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: sudo chmod 755 FILE && chmod +x FILE
<milamber> sudipta: those file permissions are not right, not even a little bit
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: yes, it don't look like you have permission to change them
<rigved> wookiehangover: which ubuntu version do you have?
<sudipta> <milamber>what....but that's the output
<oCean> Us3r_Unfriendly: the 755 equals +x
<wookiehangover> 10.10
<wookiehangover> and I've tried the 260 and the 270 drivers
<Dr_Willis> You cant chmod a file on a ntfs filesystem.
<wookiehangover> 260 is more stable, but has color issues and tends to crash or hang
<milamber> sudipta: ls -al tells us what the file permissions are. the r and w stand for Read and Write. where they are indicate that the user (sudipta) has these.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: that's lame
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  no its not.. how CAN you change them . when ntfs dosent support the permissions feature..
<wookiehangover> nomodeset doens't fix the problem
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  you cant change them on vfat/fat/fat32 either.. same reason.
<sudipta> <milamber>yeah...then what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> Us3r_Unfriendly:  i imagine the same limit is on other nonlinux filesystems also. :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: how was sudipta able to in a previous version of ubuntu?
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>but it used to work in 10.04
<oCean> sudipta: is it an ntfs partition?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  you set the permissions for a NTFS when you mount it. or the system does.
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  the ntfs-config tool can tweak the defaults. Or you can mount it yourself and set them how you want.
<sudipta> <oCean>yep
<milamber> sudipta: several people have told you already. ntfs doesn't support changing the file permissions and the file doesn't have an executable bit set. try copying it to an ext3 or 4 fs
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Dr_Willis: thanks
<rigved> wookiehangover: no do not use the drivers available on the nvidia website. use the ones available in the ubuntu repos. is your 10.10 OS updated to the latest?
<Dr_Willis> You an set it where ntfs/vfat have EVERYTHING marked as executable.. but that can be even more annoying.
<viktor133> can anybody pls tell me a good ocr program?
<wookiehangover> rigved: yes, everything is up to date
<Dr_Willis> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<vooze> Hey, i have a problem with apache2.. happend without me doing anything.. just stopped and cant restart.. Log is here.. http://pastebin.com/Rdu709W4
<sudipta> <milamber>but it used to work in 10.04....by default
<viktor133> ubottu, thnks
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>how about the second option
<Announcement> ahh
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudipta: it might be a new feature in 10.10 of not having it on by default...weird huh?
<erUSUL> vooze: something else or another instance of apache is using port 80
<Announcement> ubuntu.com is chinese!!!
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  how about it?  ntfs-3g docs show how to make a proper fstab 3ntry or do it from the command line.
<erUSUL> vooze: this should tell what--> sudo lsof -i :80
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>ok then....:(
<Dr_Willis> Night all.. bed time for the Dr.
<Announcement> what should  i use to burn iso to cd
<KB1JWQ> Announcement: I usually use dd.
<KB1JWQ> !iso | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mongy> Announcement, right click it, write to disc.
<KB1JWQ> Er.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Announcement: i love k3b
<KB1JWQ> !burning | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Announcement> from windows
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how i could automount in every login the network folder //servidor/linux/%(DOMAIN_USER) on the path /home/local/%(DOMAIN_NAME)/%(DOMAIN_USER)/server ? i need %(DOMAIN_NAME) and %(DOMAIN_USER) to be assigned depending of who log in. and i would need this to be default on every user. thanks!
<viktor133> ubottu: where do i find gocr-gtk?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sudipta> <Dr_Willis>i read the manual of ntfs-3g and it says "" By  default,  files and directories are owned by the effective user and
<sudipta>        group of the mounting process, and everybody has full read, write, execution and directory browsing permissions."
<KB1JWQ> Announcement: Off topic, but I like isorecorder.
<Announcement> omgz that was so spammy
<rigved> wookiehangover: hmmm...have you tried booting into failsafex mode?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Announcement: k3b also downloads some kde dependencies though
<j_ayen_green> is it possible to execute a smbmount command when booting rather than create a fstab entry? I have a nas device, and know the format of the mount command, and smbmount command, but when I tried creating a fstab entry I ended up having to boot from a livecd
<viktor133> can anybody tell me where to find gocr-gtk or any other good ocr program for gnome?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Announcement: also are you on windows burning a iso or are you on linux burning an iso?
<craigbass1976> I've got a neighbor on a pretty slow connection.  The openjdk update is stalling and dying.  Can I jsut grab a package off of my already updated computer and run over with a thumb drive to do the update that way?
<yeats> !ocr | viktor133
<ubottu> viktor133: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<erUSUL> !offline | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<milamber> sudipta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5069/cant-set-permissions-for-files-on-an-ntfs-partition
<viktor133> yeats: yeah i got that, but i can't download it, so is in a repo i don't have?...
<Pici> viktor133: hrm, looks like that factoid is out of date, gocr hasn't been  in the repositories since hardy.
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, then what about on the target box?
<viktor133> pici: that explains, you know any good ocr program? ocrfeeder doesn't work
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: run the script; it will use wget to dl the packages then you copy over the debs and install them
<Us3r_Unfriendly> find is a awesome command, it just saved me
<Pici> viktor133: I'd be guessing, there are a few other graphical ocr programs in the output of 'apt-cache search ocr'.  Such as gocr-tk, or ocropus
<yeats> !find ocr
<ubottu> Found: fuzzyocr, fuzzyocr3, gocr, gocr-tk, hocr-gtk, libhocr-dev, libhocr-perl, libhocr-python, libhocr0, libpococrypto9 (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ocr&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<viktor133> pici: i just downloaded ocropus, but i can't get it open, it doesn't even show on find or locate
<milamber> viktor133: dpkg -l | grep ocropus
<Pici> viktor133: Looks like the executable it ships is ocroscript
<wookiehangover> rigved: ya, I can get into failsafe mode
<magn3ts> Anyone ever play with their DPI settings? I lowered my DPI and increased my font size and my Ubuntu just got about 100x sexier.
<milen8204> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to move my Docky doks to a randomly places at my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> viktor133: if you type ocro in a terminal and press TAB you will get suggestions
<magn3ts> Is it pardoning time?
<ActionParsnip> millertimek1a2m3: in the docky settings you can set the side as well as the position
 * jrib nods at magn3ts
<yeats> heh
<milen8204> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me how to move my Docky doks to a randomly places at my desktop?
<ActionParsnip> magnet_: post a how to on the ubuntuforums to share, i'll check it out (just about to install natty but will be back after install)
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, I keep getting an empty file. Is there a walkthrough?
<rigved> wookiehangover: now execute this command: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Announcement> isorecorder fail
<vikas> please can anyone tell me, that  how to register the nick? i want to register my nick in #fedora.
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vikas: /msg nickserv help
<rigved> wookiehangover: this will allow you to boot normally.
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, not much a tutorial, lower the dpi and increase the font size, done.
<Announcement> how big should ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 be
<Announcement> on win
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: where is DPI lowered?
<magn3ts> I guess I could post side-by-side screenshots or something.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> fedora eew
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kidding
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: yeah that'd be cool :)
<vikas> Us3r_Unfriendly, thank you let me try
<milamber> !md5 | Announcement
<ubottu> Announcement: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, gnome-appearance-preferences where you change the font, but in the advanced page.
<ActionParsnip> Announcement: use MD5 testing to check if your image is complete and consistent
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: you go to synaptic. search the jdk ( or the package you want to install ) mark it for instalation ( accept yto mark  the dependencies too if any ). instead of clicking in the aply button go to File>generate dl script
<claudio_> server irc.openjoke.org
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, you mean mark for REinstallation?
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: what DPI do you suggest?
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: the script have to be generated in the machine that you want to install the package to ( your neighbours? ) and the script run in the one that have the internet connection ( yours ? )
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: or maybe use aptoncd
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: in rhe case of aptondcd you run it in your computer and move the cd to your neighbours ...
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, ahhh,  I thought it was the other way around.  I was hoping to just run next door with a .deb or something.
<Viliny> any reason one would want to use ubuntu server edition as a desktop installation?
<Viliny> like, kernel priority on certain things or summat
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: see aptoncd then
<craigbass1976> Viliny, it might come with less stuff that you don't need
<Gwar_Trolle> Hi all. I have a script I have written here. Is there any way to force it to run through a terminal, even if the user selects "run"? (or alternatively, some way to give an error telling them to run it via terminal?)
<craigbass1976> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> jrib: can you recommend a DPI to set? Sounds like you do the lower DPI thig like magn3ts states
<magn3ts> I used 86.
<craigbass1976> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<milamber> Viliny: ubuntu server uses the same repos as the desktop. the server edition makes it easier to install server meta-packages.
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: cheers, lets see how this flys
<magn3ts> some apps prefer to be restarted.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: #!/bin/bash  (nextline)   gnome-terminal -x YOUR_COMMAND
<jrib> ActionParsnip: I leave it at default, I guess it depends on the size of your monitor vs its resolution
<Gwar_Trolle> Us3r_Unfriendly: Thank you. :) Gotta love *nix. 4 hours of trouble for a 3 second solution ;)
<magn3ts> Inconsolata looks a lot better and the "Ubuntu" font is reasonably sized without being too narrow or tall now. :)
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: i think 96 is default.. i've lowered mine to 92
<Viliny> gotcha milamber, thanks :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: what's *nix?
<komp> Hi , I delated this smal picture  ( speaker ) from left side of clock in right top corner , can enybody help me to return his back ?:)
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, the aptoncd pretty much is running over there with some .deb files, yes?
<Gwar_Trolle> Us3r_Unfriendly: {wildcard}Nix, a common nickname for Unix Like Operating Systems :P
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: yes
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: its not a good idea as the server kernel will make your desktop apps run slow compared to the desktop. if you need a desktop OS, use the desktop
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i never heard that before, i learn something as well, so thank you too Gwar_Trolle
<Gwar_Trolle> yay for Communism! I mean FOSS! :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: whoa, not in this room
<milamber> Viliny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What%27s%20the%20difference%20between%20desktop%20and%20server?
<Announcement> safety
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: thanks, thats exactly what i wanted to know
<Viliny> any reason not to get 64 bit desktop edition? why is the 32bit recommended?
<Gwar_Trolle> Villalinux: 64 bit sometimes has issues with 32 bit programs not working right
<Blue1> Viliny: i run 64 bit desktop.  seems okay except for ff
<Viliny> ff?
<Blue1> Viliny: firefox
<gamolas> fire fox
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: servers run background process most time is given to them rather than foreground apps like web browsers
<Viliny> ouch, thats a major problem for me
<Gwar_Trolle> Villalinux: also, if you dont have a dual core or better or 4GB+ ram, it doesn't make a performance difference
<Viliny> i have a quad i7 with 6gb of ram :/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viliny: in my opinion 32 is better with apps...such as flash and notify-osd w/ xwinwrap...for example
<Gwar_Trolle> Viliny: FF = Firefox
<Blue1> Viliny: ff worked fine in 10.04 for me, but locks up my system in 10.10 -- 64 bit.  nope not a flash issue.
<Gwar_Trolle> Viliny: then get 64 bit :D
<Blue1> chrome/opera work fine
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: use 64bit, some manufacturers like Canon only make 32bit drivers
<Announcement> chrome ftw
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, and these that I'm getting are new?  I can just dpkg -i blahjdkblah.deb and int will install the new one over the old one?
<Gwar_Trolle> And stay =on 10.04. 10.10 is too fubar in my experience
<Viliny> well, i can try 64 then
<Gwar_Trolle> 10.04 is also an LTS
<Viliny> any way to flip to 32?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: there is a 64bit native flash if you add an extra PPA ;)
<magn3ts>  ActionParsnip what did you think?
<Announcement> no
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viliny: Gwar_Trolle: there's a way to use 4 + gigs of ram on a 32 bit already
<Blue1> 10.04 is lets and that is prolly best way to go, I am eval. debian squeeze atm
<craigbass1976> Gwar_Trolle, too fubar.  hehe.  Never tried it, but I'll take your word for it
<Announcement> flash will never be above 32
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: and increase font size you say
<Gwar_Trolle> Us3r_Unfriendly: PAE kernals are useless
<magn3ts> ActionParsnip, yup yup
<Blue1> Announcement: the 64 bit alpha flash worked great with 10.04
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: yes; the cd that apt-oncd generates should be detected as a repositorie in the other machine and use to upgrade or you can use dpkg and the debs
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: how so?
<ActionParsnip> Announcement: how VERY wrong you are: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<Announcement> ./clear
<Gwar_Trolle> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1 an extensive benchmark of PAE vs 32 bit vs 64 bit kernals
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, Ok, well I'm out of cd's, so I've got it on a thumb drive and am about to head over.
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Announcement: please dont spread incorrect information
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: the DPI seems to have made my touchpad smoother, just gonne do the font thing
<magn3ts> o_0
<magn3ts> weird
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: i wouldn't say it's worthless in my opionion
<Gwar_Trolle> Us3r_Unfriendly: -shrug- Each to his own ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: that i can agree with
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: if there is a piece of hardware with only 32bit drivers then 32bit may be needed
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: yeah not bad at all, the DPI thing is a definate hit though :)
<Gwar_Trolle> ActionParsnip: I did mention that :P
<ActionParsnip> Gwar_Trolle: cool :D
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.8.0 times and again downloads a certain podcast item and does not stop. What's going wrong here?
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how i could automount in every login the network folder //servidor/linux/%(DOMAIN_USER) on the path /home/local/%(DOMAIN_NAME)/%(DOMAIN_USER)/server ? i need %(DOMAIN_NAME) and %(DOMAIN_USER) to be assigned depending of who log in. and i would need this to be default on every user. thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gwar_Trolle: but i run a 64 so i can't say anything.  I'll be running a 32 when i buy my netbook
<Blue1> ruben_hood: use uuid
<ActionParsnip> right kids, see you on the natty side
<Blue1> ruben_hood: http://pkill-9.com/?p=297
<Announcement> STEALERS FTW
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i personally like "ls -Ralh /dev/disk"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> much like tree -ash but tree isn't installed by default
<Viliny> so i heard that i should install 64bits
<Viliny> ill do that :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viliny: i mean it isn't bad.  Great for servers, but you'll have troubles with flash
<ruben_hood> thanks! i can't see nothing about network and users, but thanks for help
<th_> argh. what for is mplayer -vo switch? manual page is awful!
<Viliny> can i get around the flash problems?
<Viliny> doesn't ubuntu allow running 32 bit programs inside of it?
<Viliny> i mean, losing half my ram is unappealing
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Viliny: i just force installed the 32 bit flash-installer and echo'ed a command to my /etc/ to get it to work okay
<Chouchou> hello world!
<erUSUL> Viliny: flasd works ok in 64 bits ubuntu
<Us3r_Unfriendly> erUSUL: not for me it didn't
<jrib> th_: "Specify a priority list of video output drivers to be used." from man page
<Chouchou> I say "Hello World"!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> erUSUL: lots of crashes on a intergrated chipset
<th_> jrib, thanks. did you use grep?
<KBentley57> hey guys, this is probably in the wrong section, but does anyone know of a freeNAS channel?  I couldn't seem to find one on freenode
<erUSUL> Us3r_Unfriendly: ok; flasd works ok in 64 bits ubuntu nvidia privative drivers
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol right
<llutz> KBentley57: #freenas
<jrib> th_: nope, just: /  -vo<enter>             (n and N to cycle)
<KBentley57> hmm, chatzilla wouldn't find that one earlier..lol
<llutz> KBentley57: /msg alis list *freenas*
<detrix42> Hi, how do I determine the "VGA=" my boot up?  I want my tty1 through tty6 to have a better resolution. I have a hp with 1600x900 resolution. Whats the command to display vga modes?
<v0lksman> my upgrade woes continue....upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10.  now it appears that certain directories crash nautilus when viewed or access via nautilus...cli access is fine but gui access crashes...I've tried making a copy of the directory on a different physical drive and same behavior...any ideas what to look for?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KBentley57: sudo find /freenode -iname "*freenas*" -exec irssi "{}" ";"
<KBentley57> thanks
<Gwar_Trolle> v0lksman: you need to find Ubuntu10.04.iso That will fix all your problems!
<jrib> v0lksman: what directories?
<Blue1> v0lksman: it's precisely for things like that, that I never ubgrade - I backup and then do a fresh install
<v0lksman> jrib, seems pretty arbitrary...in the two I've found one is a directory with about 30 images in it...the other has a bunch of .svg files that I think are the cause (no thumbnail on them)
<Moreliini> Hi. Is there a script in Ubuntu that is run prior to going into sleep mode in which I could check for a condition and cancel it
<jrib> v0lksman: does moving the files to a new directory cause the issue with the new directory?  (can you try moving files in batches and narrow down the cause to a single file or eliminate some files?)
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how i could automount in every login the network folder //servidor/linux/%(DOMAIN_USER) on the path /home/local/%(DOMAIN_NAME)/%(DOMAIN_USER)/server ? i need %(DOMAIN_NAME) and %(DOMAIN_USER) to be assigned depending of who log in. and i would need this to be default on every user. thanks!
<milamber> !automount | rubenhood
<ubottu> rubenhood: Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<JuJuBee> How can I control the order of the entries in my grub boot menu? I have 2 partitions one with 2.6.32 (Ubuntu) and one with 2.6.35 (ubuntu also) along with a windows partition. How can I make the 2.6.35 entry be on top as the default?
<mrcreativity> i need some help please
<v0lksman> jrib, maybe by cli, but as soon as I select any file in either directory nautilus hangs...
<mrcreativity> i was using a 64but version of ubuntu,
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<v0lksman> jrib, I can open all the files in their respective apps from the cli too...
<mrcreativity> i did a fresh 32 bit install, but grub still shows the old enteries
<jrib> v0lksman: oh.  So viewing the directory is not the issue, just selecting a file?
<v0lksman> jrib, yeah...
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me out
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's up mrcreativity
<jrib> v0lksman: with each and every one of those svg and images?
<mrcreativity> i was running x64 ubuntu, and decided to swtich to x32, so i did a clean install,
<Moreliini> mrcreativity: grub-mkconfig /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<v0lksman> jrib, opening?  yep...I'm able to open them  all in inkscape no problems
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mrcreativity: what happens when you run "sudo update-grub2" without quotations
<v0lksman> from cli
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: you mean move those entries up the list?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: You should be able to see the menu entries you can manually move them up and down in the text file
<jrib> v0lksman: right, just selecting a file is the issue, but it's with all of the files you mentioned (some images and some 30 svg), not a select few?
<mrcreativity> it updates grub, but the entries are still there
<v0lksman> jrib, rsync copied them to a different drive too...although I know rsync looks at files a little differently
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: but won't it get overwritten if I ever run update-grub again?
<v0lksman> jrib, yeah...any file in the affected dir crashes nautilus
<Nisstyre> !ask | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> v0lksman: and if you move the files somewhere else?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: yes
<mrcreativity> Moreliini,
<v0lksman> jrib, same behavior in the copied location
<mrcreativity> any suggestions
<jrib> v0lksman: are there svg or image files that do *not* cause nautilus to crash?
<Moreliini> do you still have the old kernels in the /boot volume?
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: its weird, looking in the file,  the 2.6.35 entries are before all the other entries, but when I boot, they are at the bottom...
<v0lksman> in other directories yes...it seems to only affect two directories so far
<jrib> v0lksman: kill nautilus, start it from a terminal, make it crash, pastebin output
<mrcreativity> Us3r_Unfriendly, any suggestions?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: I personally write my own grub.cfg and set update-grub, grub-mkconfig to just return 0 so aptitude doesn't get upset when updating the kernel
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mrcreativity: you might have to manually erase the entries in your grub selection.  I have not done this so i have no experience in this but maybe someone else here knows
<v0lksman> jrib, how do you stop nautilus from autospawning?
<mrcreativity> but when i select those entries, it boots into ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mrcreativity: if you uninstall the kernel you don't want in software centre it will clean up /boot as well as grub
<Moreliini> mrcreativity: do you still ahve the old kernels in your /boot?
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: but still, doesn't make sense that the 2.6.35 is first in grub.cfg but last when I boot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mrcreativity: i'd seriously reinstall grub 2 and then update it to fix it
<mrcreativity> Moreliini, yes
<jrib> v0lksman: I thought kill took care of that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mrcreativity: like as if you just installed windows and you want grub back
<milamber> v0lksman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14290/nautilus-crash-when-merging-overwriting-files
<v0lksman> jrib, no it re-spawns...but uhm...I was wrong about all files...
<jrib> v0lksman: oh?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: did you try erasing grub.cfg entirely and then execuding grub-mkconfig /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Moreliini> *executing
<v0lksman> jrib, seems that a couple of the files in this dir will not crash nautilus when selected...others do...
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: no, I can though
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, it seems to have taken.  I installed the packages, but they still showed up in the update manager, so I rebooted.  Then I got a message about a couple of broken packages, updated everything else and rebooted again.  How do I know whether or not I've still got broken packages?
<Moreliini> well backup the old one first
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: just in case ;)
<JuJuBee> I know, thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo ps -eF | grep -i mplayer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry wrong room
<ubuntu__> #c
<v0lksman> going to try milamber's trick.. :)
<Moreliini> Well room, my problem is I don't want my computer to sleep when it has open smb connections, is this an easy fix?
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, run sudo apt-get install -f  , paste the output if any
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: synaptic has a filter for broken packages .. in the left side choose at the bottom filters. one should be broken packages
<wildfire100> hey guys ive forgotten my keyring default password and it keeps on bugging me for it. How do i reset it please?
<Glowball> If I put Ubuntu on a USB stick with System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator, will it act like a full Ubuntu install (saving extra software/settings) or will it behave like a live cd?
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, or look in the edit tab
<BluesKaj> in syanaptic
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: it did not make a new grub.cfg file?  grub-mkconfig /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<milamber> Glowball: not exactly sure what you are asking, but it should act just like a live cd
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<JuJuBee> I did use sudo also
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: what did it say?
<milamber> Glowball: particularly if you are creating the desktop
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: all ok then
<JuJuBee> It displayed the contents of what I expected on the screen not put in file.
<DogWater> Is there any easier (than recompiling all of PHP) way to get mysqlnd in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Glowball> milamber: Damn, then I have to go through the whole installation process. Was afraid so. Hmm, does Ubuntu really *need* 4GB space?
<wildfire100> anyone anser my question?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: sorry grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<v0lksman> jrib, milamber so in one dir it's all the svg's and one tif that crash it...a couple of pngs and pdfs are fine...in another dir only one file in the dir that is a jpg and it crashes it...using the SIGUSR1 kill switch doesn't dump a log...
<milamber> Glowball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<KE7VYV> Hi I'm trying to move a document to a different directory but says, "file permission denied"
<nsd> Okay so I installed chkrootkit and ran it and it told me that I had the suckit rootkit, which after some reasearch seems to be very old and only affects Linux 2.2 and 2.4 kernels. I ran it on other machines and one other showed up as infected, and this did not. After performing an update, now it says it's also infected.
<nsd> Is this a false positive or what?
<wildfire100> hello?
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how i could automount in every login the network folder //servidor/linux/%(DOMAIN_USER) on the path /home/local/%(DOMAIN_NAME)/%(DOMAIN_USER)/server ? i need %(DOMAIN_NAME) and %(DOMAIN_USER) to be assigned depending of who log in. and i would need this to be default on every user. thanks!
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: ok, it finised and the file looks like the old one.  I will reboot and see if the boot menu changes...
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: okay, good luck, hope you have a live-cd just in case; should be fine though :)
<milamber> v0lksman: anything in the debug log?
<v0lksman> milamber, it doesn't output one...
<milamber> ruben_hood: have you tried the automount?
<milamber> v0lksman: the link i gave you will tell you how to force it to
<ruben_hood> milamber: i am using autofs but i can get it working
<KE7VYV> Can some1 help me with moving a file
<v0lksman> milamber, kill -SIGUSR1 `pidof nautilus` ?  nothing...
<milamber> ruben_hood: what have you tried, what is happening, and what did you expect to happen?
<geegeegee> I need a UPS that will keep an Intel atom + Nvidia ION running at 100% up for ~30 mins full load, what should i look for?
<DaGeek247> KE7VYV whats the problem?
<milamber> v0lksman: then i would say try running it from the terminal
<Pici> geegeegee: I'd start looking in ##hardware, since this isn't at all Ubuntu related :)
<jrib> v0lksman: you'll have to do research on how to properly kill nautilus and not have it respawn.  You could just tell session-manager to stop restarting nautilus.  Or kludgy way: remove the executable bit on nautilus, kill it, make it executable again, start it in a terminal
<ruben_hood> i installed auto fs and i edited the /etc/auto.nfs file with this:
<ruben_hood> server   servidor:/linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> milamber: sudo top    or    sudo ps -eF | grep -i nautilus      to see nautilus id
<KE7VYV> I can't move a file from one dir to another. It says something about permissions denied.
<jrib> KE7VYV: where are you trying to move it exactly?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: run it with "sudo"
<milamber> Us3r_Unfriendly: good call
<ruben_hood> servidor is the servername of the win2003 server and linux is the folder
<milamber> v0lksman: when you ran the kill command did you replace the 'pid' part w/ the nautilus pid?
<v0lksman> milamber, hehehe..yeah
<ruben_hood> it creates a folder on nfs/server but it's empty
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: be careful moving stuff too.  like don't move stuff from certain directories like /etc/ exp.
<KE7VYV> I'm not good with terminal. I'm trying to move it to /etc/udev/rules.d
<milamber> v0lksman: hokay
<ruben_hood> i expect nfs/server to contain the folder of smb://servidor/linux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: what are you trying to move there?
<v0lksman> milamber, can't hurt to ask right.. :)
<KE7VYV> Well I created the file in the wrong dir
<milamber> v0lksman: correct
<jrib> KE7VYV: use « gksudo nautilus », make sure you know what you are doing (don't overwrite stuff), and close this special nautilus window when you are done
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: okay use this then:   gksudo nautilus
<nsd> Anyone know the syntax for creating a hardlink with ln? It's just "ln target_file dest_flie" right?
<nsd> *file
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: be careful when moving stuff again
<jrib> nsd: yes
<v0lksman> milamber, any idea how to run it from cli to see the output in a shell?
<incom> So, i recently installed the b43 drivers, should the be showing up as availalbe drivers for use in system>administration>hardware drivers?
<nsd> jrib: thanks
<milamber> v0lksman: you should be able to just run nautilus
<th_> hello. im recording stream with the mplayer: mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile dsgad.avi URL. is this the best way?
<KE7VYV> How can I make a new copy of the file in that dir?
<th_> KE7VYV, cp?
<th_> cp file file
<DaGeek247> KE7VYsV by using 'cp' instead of 'mv'
<KE7VYV> OK I'll try that.
<marmadeoli> Hi! I try to configure a module but I get the following errors: "make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic'"   "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `de'.  Stop."   "make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic'" What can I do for eliminate this?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: there's so many ways.  i'd just type in a terminal:   sudo cp -r FILE /etc/udev/rules.d
<Mason_> I need help connecting to a mac via ethernet cable , the mac connects via wifi to internet
<snap> rega' avrei
<snap> un quesito da porvi
<th_> hello. im recording stream with the mplayer: mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile dsgad.avi URL. is this the best way?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: but the easiest way is pressing the alt and F2 key together and typing in the box that pops up:   gksudo nautilus
<snap> ho un hd da 1 tera
<jrib> th_: sure, I use that all the time...
<DaGeek247> !patience <th_
<th_> jrib, ??
<DaGeek247> !patience < th_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snap> che ha 2 sistemi operativi che purtroppo occupano 4 partizioni primarie, vorrei metterci un 3 sistema operativo. Si puo' fare?
<Mason_> I need help connecting to a mac via ethernet cable , the mac connects via wifi to internet
<th_> DaGeek247, i dont have any :(
<jrib> th_: what does "??" mean?
<th_> jrib, was that sarcasm or something?
<imachine> hello
<KE7VYV> I got it copied. Thx for your help.
<jrib> th_: not sarcasm
<DaGeek247> th_ lol
<imachine> I've installed the 2.6.28 backport on maverick meerkat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: no problem.  which way did you use?
<incom> How can i use the b43 drivers? do I just load them as modules with modprobe?
<imachine> but I can't build the virtualbox modules
<KE7VYV> sudo cp -r FILE /etc/udev/rules.d
<imachine> where can I read exact errors from dkms builds ?
<Mason_> I need help connecting to a mac via ethernet cable , the mac connects via wifi to internet
<incom> also, after i get the firmware with b43-fwcutter, is there anything else i need to do?
<imachine>  / /var/log/dkms doesn't provide much info
<Mason_> please help
<th_> jrib, good. but that command doesnt give me any info. when the recording is going to end.
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: well, it turns out that the menu I see was one on /dev/sda5 in /boot/grub but the one I was editing was on /dev/sda4 ....
<BluesKaj> imachine,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nsd> Anyone know what files in /dev/shm might be? rkhunter is giving me warnings over them
<imachine> BluesKaj, huh?
<jrib> th_: try #mplayer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: cool.  the gksudo nautilus would open a nautilus window in sudo permission allowing you to move files to where ever you want.  that's why i say it's easier...no commands :)
<th_> is this bad? vo: x11 uninit called but X11 not initialized
<th_> jrib, oh
<JuJuBee> I booted into 10.04 (2.6.32) on /dev/sda5 and changed it and it worked.
<KE7VYV> Oh.
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: cool :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nsd: what?!
<imachine> BluesKaj, why would I have logs about dkms builds in xorg.log ?
<imachine> please
<BluesKaj> oops  imachine , sry
<imachine> :)
<JuJuBee> Why does it choose the one from /dev/sda5 vs /dev/sda4 ?
<imachine> BluesKaj, but if you know where to look, sure, lemme know
<ruben_hood> somebody could help me to configure the /etc/auto.smb file to automount a samba share at every login?i am really lost
<t-rask> I'm running the unstable PPA of Banshee, and wondering if you can hide the menubar at the top? (If anyone knows the banshee support channel, that could be helpful as well)
<BluesKaj> imachine, didn't see the dkms
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: depends on which hdd grub was installed on
<Snowman> can anyone please tell me how to fix this?
<Snowman> r:
<Snowman> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
<Snowman> Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
<Snowman> Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0073:6827308A
<nsd> Us3r_Unfriendly: idk, I ran rkhunter and it gave me two warnings, so I looked at the logs and it's warning me about a few files in /dev/shm
<FloodBot3> Snowman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nsd: what's the problem again, i missed the question
<KE7VYV> Us3r_Friendly: How do I open nautilus?
<v0lksman> just tried a different machine running 10.04 x64 and it borks on the same dir...fuuuuuug
<imachine> BluesKaj, any ideas tho ?
<nsd> KE7VYV: that's the file browser; just open a folder
<Mason_> I need help connecting to a mac via ethernet cable , the mac connects via wifi to internet. The computer im trying to connect is a hp Compaq  running 10.10 ubuntu.. please help :s
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: run a terminal or press alt and
<imachine> BluesKaj, I'd like to check it out maybe it's some dependency rubbish
<imachine> BluesKaj, I'd just install something and have it over with
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: so if I deleted the /dev/sda5 partition, would it find the /dev/sda4 version and still book ok?
<imachine> or build them manually :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> KE7VYV: run a terminal or press alt and F2 and type in:  gksudo nautilus
<Aliv3> brb
<greppy> Snowman: you may want to check in #winehq
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nsd: what's rkhunter?
<DaGeek247> Mason_  samba might be what you need. i know it does windows neworking, not sure bout mac though.
<KE7VYV> OK. Well I'll try that next time.
<KE7VYV> Thx.
<Snowman> greppy:  im sorry im new to this do i just go to terminal and type that in?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no problem
<Moreliini> I would do grub-install /dev/sda4
<t-rask> Snowman, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Exception%3A+0xC000005+wow+ubuntu&l=1
<greppy> Snowman: type in /join #winehq
<nsd> Us3r_Unfriendly: it's a rootkit detection program, like chkroot. I did some googling and found that the files in /dev/shm are shared memory; in this case, they were fore PulseAudio (apparently) so it's not a problem
<Mason_> DaGeek247 i'll look it up
<t-rask> Snowman, it links to an old post, but it could still be relevant.
<ruben_hood> somebody could help me to configure the /etc/auto.smb file to automount a samba share at every login?i am really lost
<Us3r_Unfriendly> nsd: i use bitdefender so i couldn't help you, sorry
<edakiri> how can the subpixel order of a display be discovered?  (without a magnifying glass)
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: grub-install /dev/sda
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: not sda4 sorry
<ubuntu__> can anyone please help me unmounting my hard drive and removing bad sectors? im using live cd now but fsck says its mounted but umount says its not...
<socomm> What firewall does ubuntu use out the box?
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: where will it install then on sda?
<socomm> iptables?
<jrib> socomm: yes, but no rules defined by default
<jmknsd> What do I do if I install the 3D drivers from ATI and then it seems like they have no effect on reboot?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: or better, grub-install --root-directory=[whereever your sda4 partition is mounted] /dev/sda
<rewt> everything uses iptables, usually with a gui front-end for configuration
<socomm> jrib: k thx
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: so grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sda4 /dev/sda ?
<socomm> so wait, there is no init script for iptables?
<Moreliini> the last arg tells it to install the boot sector on the hdd sda pointing to the boot volume on --root-directory
<jrib> socomm: no
<Mason_> DaGeek247 umm on there website it says mac comes with it so is there a step by step giude for me?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: not /dev/sda4, but where you've mounted it
<jmknsd> also, I thought AMD had good open source linux drivers, it seems I can't even watch a dvd quality video without the proprietary drivers.
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: i.e. mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: so then --root-directory=/ /dev/sda since sda4 = /
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ sda
<socomm> k guess time for some research
<nsd> Us3r_Unfriendly: and that's for linux...?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: sorry not 'sda' but the whole '/dev/sda'
<jrib> socomm: you can just ask here, tell us what you want to accomplish
 * Moreliini tired
<DaGeek247> Mason_ try google, if that fails, post it on ubuntuforums.org. i cant help cuz i have no mac experiance.
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: so in conclusion 'sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt && sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ubuntu__> how can i unmount my /dev/sda? umount and gparted can't do it
<Mason_> ok, but i'll stay connected here if someone else knows
<greppy> Mason_: you probably just need a crossover ethernet cable and static your IP address on the mac and the linux box.
<jrib> ubuntu__: is it mounted?
<Faffel> I've installed a program (ioquake3) in linux, I installed as regular user using sh ioquake.run
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: why /mnt if /dev/sda4 is currently my / ?
<Faffel> It installs fine, runs fine, and I can view the folder in the terminal fine
<Mason_> greppy : ok ill try that one sec
<ubuntu__> jrib: according to gparted and fsck yes, according to umount no
<nijabo> Any word on how to install XFCE 4.8 on Ubuntu 10.10
<Faffel> But Nautilus insists it does not exist unless I'm using a nautilus run as Root
<jrib> ubuntu__: pastebin the output of: mount; swapon -s
<Moreliini> if sda4 is already your / then you don't need --root-directory
<Faffel> Any idea why a folder installed by a non-root user and accessable via  non-root terminal would only be viewable in Nautilus via a root nautilus?
<jrib> Faffel: press "reload" in nautilus
<DaGeek247> greppy, from what i understand, he is trying to access the internet through his mac, so he would need to configure his mac to allow that.
<clb_> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and it sets my display (CRT) to wrong resolution and refresh rate (something like 900x560/60Hz), and half of the display is not visible. The display configuration UI does not allow me to change the resolution.
<Faffel> oh jeez, jrib
<Faffel> Thank you
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: so then just sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<genii-around> Faffel: Likely you did something like: sudo nautilus    instead of:gksudo nautilus
 * jrib nods
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: that will not hurt anything
<Faffel> genii-around: Jrib solved it for me :)
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: ok, thanks
<Faffel> Do I have to do that every time I install a program from a .run file?
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: I'm trying to figure out why you have two boot volumes on two partitions and one /
<ubuntu__> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563533/
<psaux> hello ppl. i just bought a Samsung Netbook (NP-N15) and installed Ubuntu 10.10, but I can't control the screen bright
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: but i need to get some rest, so best of luck
<psaux> any clue to that?
<greppy> DaGeek247: ah, yeah, it's doable, i've done it, but it's been a while.
<jrib> ubuntu__: you're using sda5 as swap
<clb_> I tried adjusting modelines in xorg.conf (I've got an old Nokia 447ZaPlus) and used a windows computer to read the refresh rates etc. for the display, but can't still get it changed to 1024x768x80Hz. Do you know of any tools that might be able to detect/configure the display for X?
<JuJuBee> Moreliini: thanks, FYI I keep 2 partitions and always use the other for new installs.  I don't upgrade anymore
<JuJuBee> Always do fresh on other partition
<Moreliini> JuJuBee: that makes sense, then that command should fix it for you ;)
<jrib> ubuntu__: do you understand what to do?
<Moreliini> nite nite
<ubuntu__> jrib: no, sorry
<anvo> How do I disable Brasero so does not open when I insert an empty DVD...?
<jrib> ubuntu__: well if you want to stop using sda5 as swap, you can run: swapoff /dev/sda5
<ubuntu__> jrib: thx
<Alwaysastudent> Hi
<rumpe1> anvo, uninstall brasero :>
<anvo> rumpe1, Bliah!
<ThomasB2k> My keyboard recently broke and I was wondering if I could bind it to a different key in gnome. Does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<Alwaysastudent> I want to install 30 same pcs with individual hdds ubuntu from a ready ubuntu pc thru lan only
<Jayro> does anyone know if msn groups work with pidgin?
<chombee> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu's encrypted home option and I made a backup of my .Private directory to an external hard drive. Now I'm trying to mount the backup to recover something. I'm trying to follow these instructions: <http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html> but I don't think they apply to my situation exactly (they're for a live cd) and I don't understand them. Can anyone help?
<Alwaysastudent> netinstall how
<WeThePeople> jatro, i believe so
<WeThePeople> jayro,^^
<Jayro> i have been invited to an msn group, but nothing is happening
<BluesKaj> !pidgin | Jayro
<ubottu> Jayro: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ubuntu__> jrib: can you explain this to me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563540/ I need to remove bad sectors from hard disk because after using the disk a while the fonts disappear and stuff so something is wrong..
<Alwaysastudent> how to install full ubuntu on remote machines using lan
<Jayro> that in way helped me
<Alwaysastudent> :(
<fooz> Hi, how can i find out what is eating up all of my inodes?
<jrib> ubuntu__: you want to run it on a partition (like /dev/sdaX) where X is a number
<beilby> I have an HP 6120 with a 15" screen which is capable of 1400x1050 resolution under Windows, under Ubuntu I get only 1024 x 768. How can I get full resolution under Ubuntu 10.10
<DaGeek247> hai botcity!
<ruben_hood> hi. somebody knows how to configure the etc/auto.smb file to automount a samba share? thanks!
<Alwaysastudent> :(
<DaGeek247> Alwaysastudent there should be tutorials online.
<Ascavasaion> If I have an older machine... should I use ext2, ext3 or ext4?  It is an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 20Gb HDD with 384Mb RAM.
<Alwaysastudent> Sorry they have confused!
<DaGeek247> ?
<Alwaysastudent> they 've confused me :(
<Deddly> I have an unusual computer, a Dell XPS M2010. It has a bluetooth keyboard/mousepad combo that are paired by the BIOS. However, at some point when loading into Ubuntu, the keyboard stops being recognised, although the mousepad continues working. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Alwaysastudent> problem of plenty
<ubuntu__> jrib: thanks so much for the help, have a good evening
<DaGeek247> oh, ok. what parts?
<Mary-Jane> hey
<Mary-Jane> How do I access my USB port connection to my phone
<Mary-Jane> I need to get a picture off it and can't find it anywhere
<Mary-Jane> I don't think I have a driver for it and that might be the reason
<beilby> I have an HP 6120 with a 15" screen which is capable of 1400x1050 resolution under Windows, under Ubuntu I get only 1024 x 768. How can I get full resolution under Ubuntu 10.10
<Alwaysastudent> net boot+install, onthe fly install, local boot+install mirror blah blah!
<BluesKaj> yup, Mary-Jane , that's it
<DaGeek247> Alwaysastudent what has you confused?
<Deddly> Mary-Jane: Are you connecting the Phone directly into the USB?
<fooz> How can i find out what is eating up all of my inodes?
<WeThePeople> jayro, there are alot of plugins for pidgin in the soft. center
<Mary-Jane> damn ty blueskaj
<Ascavasaion> If I have an older machine... should I use ext2, ext3 or ext4?  It is an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 20Gb HDD with 384Mb RAM.
<waperboy> Little sound problem in 10.04: Have a USB sound card, sound preferences show input level properly, but the sound cannot be heard. Recording software can record the sound properly. Everything is unmuted in alsamixer. Anything else I might have missed?
<Alwaysastudent> the different tutorials, diff methods, diffrent software .. e.g. clonezilla, ubuntu netbootin, FAI project etc.
<greppy> Ascavasaion: I would use ext3.
<WeThePeople> ext 3^^
<Ascavasaion> greenbit_: Thank you... I was thinking the same :)
<Ascavasaion> Ta WeThePeople
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion, dunno if gnome will run with only 384mb ram
<DaGeek247> WaperBoy try the output tab.
<WeThePeople> bluekaj, yes it will
<javahater> hey y'all! i've spent the better part of the afternoon cursing to get tomcat6 up and running to work with java 1.5 on my mac, and at the failure of that i gave up and booted up a fresh ubuntu. now i've got sun-java5-jdk installed due to my addition of jaunty repos in sources.list, but when i try to install tomcat6 it wants to install openjdk-6-jre-headless and openjdk-6-jre-lib . I want NO TRACE of java 1.6 on this system. how do i
<Ascavasaion> BluesKaj: I am going to do an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<Alwaysastudent> DaGeek247..?
<sanjien> hello, jockey-common is crashing while installing drivers.Is this a bug?
<BluesKaj> Ascavasaion, ok good choice
<waperboy> DaGeek247, output is set to internal sound card, maybe it can't transfer input from one card to output of another?
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, have you done so ?
<WeThePeople> blueskaj, 320mbs
<beilby> I have an HP 6120 with a 15" screen which is capable of 1400x1050 resolution under Windows, under Ubuntu I get only 1024 x 768. How can I get full resolution under Ubuntu 10.10
<DaGeek247> Alwaysastudent research them, see which oneyou want. if all else fails there are ubunforrums.org
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, gotta be slow tho
<WeThePeople> blueskaj, grrrrr.
<javahater> anybody? blocking packages on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, :)
<DaGeek247> waperboy maybe. is only one device listed there?
<aerofly5> beilby: any proprietry drivers?
<UNDERGROUND> Hi, all!
<Deddly> I have an unusual computer, a Dell XPS M2010. It has a bluetooth keyboard/mousepad combo that are paired by the BIOS. However, at some point when loading into Ubuntu, the keyboard stops being recognised, although the mousepad continues working. Does anyone have any ideas?
<beilby> no
<waperboy> DaGeek247, yes since I set my USB sound card to "Analog stereo input" only
<aerofly5> beilby: can you enable high visual effects?
<Alwaysastudent> Sorry. I don't want to waste time which others already have done. Rather I like to give resource for the things I have already learnt/wasted time to them who need it.
<BluesKaj> beilby, check your admin/ hadware drivers and choose the recommended graphics driver and install
<waperboy> so, USB sound capture device input will not transfer to internal sound card output...
<waperboy> ...unless I use software to record then playback
<DaGeek247> waperboy probly not
<beilby> yes high visual effects enabled
<DaGeek247> waperboy sure
<Alwaysastudent> I came here with lot of expectation. Anyway bye.
<waperboy> Which leaves me having to start Jack and connect it through there
<g_0_0> !fixres | beilby
<ubottu> beilby: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ruben_hood> somebody could help me to configure the /etc/auto.smb file to automount a samba share at every login?i am really lost
<aerofly5> beilby: I think you might have to look on the ubuntu forums if BluesKaj's comment wasn't helpful
<DaGeek247> Alwaysastudent hang around and sr if someone can help you
<Alwaysastudent> Thanks a lot DaGeek247 for your response to me at least. :)
<LinuxNoob> lol whats the best way to put irc on my desktop so i dont have to open firefox, then open chatzilla
<LinuxNoob> whats the best one u guys think?
<DaGeek247> Alwaysastudent i hate seeing people being ignored in ubuntu irc.
<UNDERGROUND> :)
<maco> LinuxNoob: most gnome or xfce users go for xchat
<fooz> How can i find out what is eating up all of my inodes on the disk?
<DaGeek247> LinuxNoob XCht
<DaGeek247> *xchat
<LinuxNoob> dageek247: me too, i always try to help even if i can just help point in right direction
<LinuxNoob> im assuming thats in software center?
<DaGeek247> yes
<maco> LinuxNoob: yes
<Alwaysastudent> :) Bye all Ubuntians!
<DaGeek247> LinuxNoob it can be set to have desktop notifications too.
<LinuxNoob> sweet :D
<LinuxNoob> one thing i like..and dont like about linux
<LinuxNoob> is how much power i have to fuck my shit up
<LinuxNoob> on accident to be exact
<maco> LinuxNoob: watch your language
<DaGeek247> yes, watch the language
<LinuxNoob> argh..
<DaGeek247> it is indeed easy to mess ubuntu up. :p
<LinuxNoob> alright brb
<iGeorge> are you also using xchat as irc client?
<DaGeek247> i once managed to delete half of ubuntu files before i realised what happened.
<LinuxNoob> did it work :D
<LinuxNoob> yay
<c_nick> I am searching for a package manager which could package for windows linux and mac.. with me just providing files and folders for it
<c_nick> something like NSIS on windows
<magicianlord> c_nick: 7zip
<c_nick> 7zip works on windows linux and mac ?
<SlimG> virt-manager can't manage my interfaces on the KVM server although I've setup bridging properly
<th_> c_nick, of course
<SlimG> anyone know how to make virt-manager able to manage the interfaces on the KVM server?
<mr> hello all
<DaGeek247> hai
<UNDERGROUND> hi
<c_nick> my requirements are : i provide three folders one containing windows files one linux and one mac.. it should package and give me 3 executables one for linux, one for mac and one for windows can 7zip do hat
<Deddly> I have an unusual computer, a Dell XPS M2010. It has a bluetooth keyboard/mousepad combo that are paired by the BIOS. However, at some point when loading into Ubuntu, the keyboard stops being recognised, although the mousepad continues working. Does anyone have any ideas?
<LinuxNoob> deddly: interference, have u tried moving the keyboard? reseting the signals, moving the transever?
<c_nick> magicianlord:  th_: my requirements are : i provide three folders one containing windows files one linux and one mac.. it should package and give me 3 executables one for linux, one for mac and one for windows can 7zip do that
<CryonicCore> Deddly, yea its called go get a better PC. Dell blows lol
<LinuxNoob> dell dont matter
<Deddly> LinuxNoob: Thanks for the suggestions but it's definitely not interference.
<LinuxNoob> u can get some good dells
<mr> i'm new to ubuntu server, i want to install server 10.10 and wanted to knw if i should use the automated install of apache, php, mysql, etc or should I try the manual install?
<Deddly> CryonicCore: hey! The M2010 rocks!
<LinuxNoob> deddly: drivers updated?
<LinuxNoob> does the mouse and keyboard work on different computer?
<CryonicCore> Deddly, lol I was just busting ur balls ;P
<DaGeek247> mr there is an automated install for those?
<iGeorge_> ubuntu is just so much better than win
<Pici> mr: You should use the package manager to install apache & friends.  Only then can you be sure that you will get security updates.
<genii-around> mr: The automatic install will set much of the configuration to safe generic values. You can also enquire in the #ubuntu-server channel
<Deddly> LinuxNoob: The drivers are  in the BIOS - keyboard works fine when the bootloader comes up, just not when ubuntu loads
<Deddly> CryonicCore: ;)
<DaGeek247> i spent a whole afternoon setting up a 10.04 server manualy!
<mr> yeah when u first start the install it gives you the option to select web server, email etc
<LinuxNoob> what are u booting 1010 from?
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me if sudo fsck -pcfv /dev/sda1
<mr> ok, i tried a previous version with manual install and couldn't get anything to work
<Pici> mr: Are you referring to installing using tar.gzs when you mean manual?
<mr> no, using sudo apt get install
<Deddly> So is there anyone here who knows how Ununbtu handles bluetooth and why it would stop the keyboard working but the mousepad built into the kb is fine?
<Pici> mr: That should work the same way as using the cd installer.
<prokyon> hi
<ruben_hood> somebod here knows how to configure pam_mount to automount network folders of a domain? thanks
<ubuntu__> jrib: sorry to bother you again, is fsck -pcfv the proper command to mark bad sectors? it seems to still be executing with no result..
<sysdef0_returns> prokyon: Hi.
<prokyon> are some of you programmers?
<mr> ok, my problem then, i could never get everything to work like it supose to. apache would work, but proftpd would let me ftp into the default apache folder for the website
<vish> !ask | prokyon
<ubottu> prokyon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sysdef0_returns> prokyon: Try #friendly-coders
<DaGeek247> prokyon i kow php and basic, but everyone hates those.
<prokyon> DaGeek247: I dont know why. I know a little bit of C++, but still not much
<CryonicCore> DaGeek247, how far on PHP do u know?
<botcity> Deddly: so is it a laptop ?
<Pici> prokyon: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?  If you're just looking to chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that :)
<vish> !offtopic | prokyon
<ubottu> prokyon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DaGeek247> how to mak a working website with it.
 * vish not as fast as Pici :(
<Deddly> botcity: Yes it's a laptop with a removable keyboard/mousepad combo
<LinuxNoob> quick question guys, how do u alt tab outa a game your running in playonlinux/wine/etc..
<botcity> ha! got it on google !
<LinuxNoob> fullscreen.
<CryonicCore> DaGeek247, ok. I am using mysql and apache and finally got appache to accept php but I dont know how to configure the rest
<trinikrono> LinuxNoob: try ctrl + alt + d
 * M3de is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<DaGeek247> i used a long online tutorial. i dont really rember any of it.
<Deddly> Another Q, then: Can I connect two Ubuntu machines and transfer files from one to the other as if it was an external HD?
<DaGeek247> Deddly yes
<jafa> hi guys, try to get ubuntu running on an Atom board + USB stick... ubuntu installs ok but the system won't boot - I just get a flashing cursor (no grub prompt)
<LinuxNoob> okay this t
<Deddly> DaGeek247: Sounds good...how?
<LinuxNoob> how do i end process fast
<LinuxNoob> procesess**
<DaGeek247> Deddly networking them togther.
<temb> can anyone help me with my hdd and fsck, this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/563553/
<DaGeek247> Deddly i can walk you through that.
<WinCamXP> anybody know how to dev a window system???
<ikonia> temb: there is no device
<LinuxNoob> is there a shortcut to stop all processes? cause i had playonlinux, contact list, steam(running through playonlinux, garrys mod opened, and froze like hell., how do i stop that from freezing my computer right then and there and not being able to do anything except for every 3 seconds or so, when it trys to do something.
<botcity> !ubottu > botcity
<ikonia> temb: /dev/sda1 doesn't exist on your system, that's the problem
<ubottu> botcity, please see my private message
<Deddly> DaGeek247: DaGeek247 that would be very much appreciated
<Deddly> DaGeek247: First I'll need to know what cables I need or whether I can do it over wireless
<temb> ikonia: it does exist according to gparted
<ikonia> temb: ls -la /dev/sda1
<DaGeek247> Dddly, what to computers are ou trying to network?
<WinCamXP> ive had some ideas for some form of window system...anybody want the ideas?
<ikonia> WinCamXP: no thanks
<LinuxNoob> ill listen
<ikonia> not in here
<psykatog> E: Malformed line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<psykatog>    how do I fix that?
<DaGeek247> Deddly?
<ikonia> WinCamXP: this is an ubuntu support channel
<LinuxNoob> WinCamXP: ill listen :D
<ikonia> psykatog: look at line 55
<genii-around> WinCamXP: You can throw them out for discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like :)
<temb> ikonia: sorry, seems its suddenly renamed to /dec/sdc2? how did that happen? before the command i pastebinned it was sda1
<WinCamXP> whats the offtopic xD
<psykatog> ikonia, how?
<ikonia> WinCamXP: you're already in it
<ikonia> WinCamXP: please don't play dumb
<DaGeek247> Deddly they are both ubuntu right?
<psykatog> ikonia, where's the file I need to look at in a text editor?
<Deddly> DaGeek247: yes
<DaGeek247> Deddly, what version?
<natty> I've got a problem with my cmedia usb headphones, they work fine on windoze but cannot find them in sound prefs
<fooz> How can i find out what is eating up all of my inodes on the disk?
<g_0_0> !ot | WinCamXP
<ubottu> WinCamXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deddly> DaGeek247: Sorry, missed your text up there. Both are Ubuntu. One is a Dell XPS M2010, the other is an EEE Box b202. XPS is running 10.10 and I think I have 9.something on the EEE
<giulio> http://xdccing.com/
<ATDPRHS> Hello
<ATDPRHS> I need help
<gnewb> natty: Have you enabled Proprietary  or such in the Sources section?
<ATDPRHS> anyone here can help me in something related to Ubuntu?
<giulio> hello
<giulio> atdprhs
<DaGeek247> Deddly you should be fine with minor differences. they need too be connected.
<natty> as in my ati driver?
<ATDPRHS> hello giulio
<g_0_0> !ask ATDPRHS
<gnewb> natty: Yes
<g_0_0> !ask | ATDPRHS
<ubottu> ATDPRHS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<giulio> i'm italian
<ATDPRHS> i need help in installing ubuntu manually on a specific hard drive without causing any changes to the other partitions specially windows partition? (I'm new at this, so please someone help me)
<natty> yes, but thats all there was in there
<genii-around> ATDPRHS: Best to ask a question which has specific things in it like how do I do <something>   or so on
<tiziana> bye
<ATDPRHS> please use private chat to help me...
<gnewb> natty: Have you looked at the Hardware Section on the Wiki?
<giulio> hello tiziana
<natty> yer :$
<guntbert> giulio:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Deddly> DaGeek247: Is it as simple as firing them both up and clicking on the wireless icon?
<psykatog> ikonia, okay, I found the source list - it appears line 55 (and 54) are from attempts to install libreoffice, it reads : deb http://download.tuxfamily.com/gericom/libreoffice/
<preludelinux_Mai> hello everyone
<tiziana> non c'è nessuno che parli italiano
<ATDPRHS> anyone wants to help me
<ATDPRHS> please PM me
<psykatog> ikonia, can I just delete lines 54 and 55?
<guntbert> !it | giulio, tiziana
<ubottu> giulio, tiziana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<natty> I've tried the update alsa trick and also removed and re-installed
<giulio> i have installated ubuntu on pen drive
<ikonia> psykatog: what are they
<tiziana> thank you
<DaGeek247> Deddly no, its close. the two computrs need to be connected to the same router. are they?
<psykatog> they're both "deb http://download.tuxfamily.com/gericom/libreoffice/" , from unsuccessful attempts to install libreoffice
<sysdef0_returns> ATDPRHS: Make another partition.
<psykatog> ikonia, they're both "deb http://download.tuxfamily.com/gericom/libreoffice/" , from unsuccessful attempts to install libreoffice
<sysdef0_returns> ATDPRHS: Use Gparted or Shake.
<gnewb> natty: Here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <maybe
<ikonia> psykatog: I'd remove them both
<Leif> hmm I'm installing the ubuntu server edition, and I accidentally pressed return when I was supposed to select which packets I wanted to install as part of the installation. will there be any difference if I install these packs manually after the isntallation is complete? or should I reinstall it? it took about an hour to get to that packed selection dialog =/
<Deddly> DaGeek247: Not exactly... I'm tethering through a mobile phone, but I can tether both through one mobile
<natty> thnx I'll have a look
<DaGeek247> Deddly well, see if this will work.
<guntbert> Leif: you can use tasksel after installation to get the same dialog
<Leif> ah nice! :)
<LinuxNoob> is there a shortcut to stop all processes? cause i had playonlinux, contact list, steam(running through playonlinux, garrys mod opened, and froze like hell., how do i stop that from freezing my computer right then and there and not being able to do anything except for every 3 seconds or so, when it trys to do something.
<DaGeek247> Deddly first ssign each pc a ststic ip address.
<Anon7-2521> Hello all. I'm getting an error when I try to play any kind of media both with rhythmbox or MPlayer
<gpc> LinuxNoob: try disabling the 3d effects if you have them running
<psykatog> ikonia, okay, that let me run autoremove, but I'm still having a problem with my trash being 'full' whenever I want to delete anything.  I'm using KDEbuntu though, do you think it's a dolphin problem?
<Deddly> DaGeek247: OK, how do I do that?
<LinuxNoob> gpc: how?
<Diamondcite> LinuxNoob: That sounded like you ran out of ram and swap at the same time...
<ikonia> psykatog: don't run a tool, just remove those linues
<Anon7-2521> It says: "Error Failed to connect stream: Too large"
<ikonia> lines
<LinuxNoob> i have them all running now fine
<gpc> LinuxNoob: in System > Preferences > Appearances
<sysdef0_returns> Anon7-2521: Do you have installed all needed libraries and decoders?
<giulio> ubuntu-it
<LinuxNoob> but, when i loaded a server in gmod and started the game, i lagged really bad.
<DaGeek247> Deddly modify auto eth0 in ach system from automatic dhcp to manual
<psykatog> ikonia, I did remove those lines.  I got the original error message from trying to run the autoremove command
<Pricey> giulio: Nope you need to type '/join #ubuntu-it'
<Anon7-2521> I should. This is a brand new problem and I've been running Ubuntu for months
<ikonia> psykatog: remove the lines, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> psykatog: see if it errros
<viliny> hello
<Diamondcite> Anon7-2521: Is that a file or streaming?
<giulio> join #ubuntu-it
<Anon7-2521> File
<viliny> so i got 64 bit ubuntu running now, any tips to that 64 bit flash?
<gpc> giulio: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<psykatog> ikonia, no, it works.
<ikonia> giulio: "/join #ubuntu-it"
<earthmeLon> Ubuntu's default clipboard is tempting me to throw my laptop out of the window.  Anybody have any suggestions to help improve this!? >_<
<ikonia> psykatog: you should be fine then
<LinuxNoob> gpc: i have visual effects set to none.
<Pricey> giulio: you need the slash
<gpc> LinuxNoob: and it still freezes?
<sysdef0_returns> Anon7-2521: Install gstreamer.
<ikonia> viliny: just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree" the rest will be done for you
<psykatog> ikonia, alright, thanks
<LinuxNoob> the desktop is froze up, kinda..programs i move on the desktop leave a trace when moved
<Anon7-2521> ok
<viliny> ty
<guntbert> earthmeLon: whats wrong with it?
<Anon7-2521> do I apt-get it or download it?
<gpc> LinuxNoob: don't know, sorry.
<sysdef0_returns> Anon7-2521: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
<DaGeek247> Deddly?
<giulio> thanks
<g_0_0> Anon7-2521, try - sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LinuxNoob> thats okay
<Deddly> DaGeek247: Where do i find those settings please?
<Anon7-2521> Okay, installing
<Anon7-2521> Do I have to compile this gstreamer thing
<sysdef0_returns> Well, gotta go people. Take care and have a nice day. ;)
<Anon7-2521> okay the ubuntu-restrcted-extras are instlled
<DaGeek247> Deddly i gtg, sorry :/ try google.
<g_0_0> Anon7-2521, then you're good to go
<Anon7-2521> Still getting the same error
<earthmeLon> guntbert,  It doesn't like to actually copy stuff.  I'm quite confused about it sometimes removing my 'copied' stuff with something when I highlight text AND the "LEFT+RIGHT" mouse-click paste isn't working after about 10 minutes, but that's probably an xorg issue.
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: could you please tell me what is your problem, again?
<g_0_0> Anon7-2521, ok the problem wasn't the missing codecs then what is the error you're getting can you pastebinit?
<Anon7-2521> It's a small error
<macool> I need help doing a bridge.. I have eth1:1 and a virtual machine on virtualbox
<guntbert> earthmeLon: have a look at glipper
<ATDPRHS> back
<Anon7-2521> "Cannot connect Stream: Too large"
<semitones> Hey, since usb drives can be unmounted from the GUI without needing administrator privelileges, can that also be accomplished from the command line?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: what are you trying to do?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: what are you trying to do, with what, how?
<Anon7-2521> Play music or videos from file
<Anon7-2521> using rhythmbox or MPlayer
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: you cannot play videos with rhythmbox
<Anon7-2521> No shit
<Anon7-2521> I'm using MPlayer for the videos
<LinuxNoob> is there a shortcut to stop all processes? cause i had playonlinux, contact list, steam(running through playonlinux, garrys mod opened, and froze like hell., how do i stop that from freezing my computer right then and there and not being able to do anything except for every 3 seconds or so, when it trys to do something. but, when i loaded a server in gmod and started the game, i lagged...
<LinuxNoob> ...really bad.  im looking at system monitor right now, <cpu1-20%><2-13%><3-12%><4-8%>, my memory swap is 1.2GiB(24.1%) of 3.4GiB, Swap 0% of 6.7GiB
<gpc> !language | Anon7-2521
<ubottu> Anon7-2521: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Anon7-2521> and rhythmbox for MP3s
<ikonia> Anon7-2521: easy on the language please.
<mongy> semitones, umount /media/whatever
<macool> HELP: I need help doing a bridge.. I have eth1:1 and a virtual machine on virtualbox
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: so both rhythmbox and mplayer give you identical message?
<Anon7-2521> Yes.
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, Such as this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-send-signal-to-all-processes.html perhaps?
<iceroot> macool: virtualbox is doing that automaticly. see #vbox
<LinuxNoob> macool: what kind of bridge?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: can you paste everything that is being printed out?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: pastebin
<Anon7-2521> That's all I'm getting
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: mplayer does not just print that
<Anon7-2521> I'll take a screenshot for you
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: no
<macool> It's a dedicated server, and it has several public IP addresses.. I want to give public eth1:1 (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) to mi vbox VM
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: wait
<LinuxNoob> starminn: kindof, but how would i set that to like a shortcut?
<Anon7-2521> what
<LinuxNoob> cause i could type a letter about every 8 seconds when this happened.
<iceroot> macool: just tell vbox that is should use eth1:1 instead of eth0. see #vbox and the manual from vbox
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: do this, open terminal and then type, rhythmbox, and then do whatever you did with rhythmbox
<Anon7-2521> ok
<guntbert> macool: virtual box support in #vbox
<LinuxNoob> i waited for it to unfreeze
<Anon7-2521> I'm not getting any output in temrinal./
<LinuxNoob> i went and got a soda
<fooz> How can i find out what is eating up all of my inodes on the disk?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: after you the message have shown, copy everything on terminal and pastebin it
<macool> No answer in #vbox :S..
<semitones> mongy, that requires sudo though, and it's messy since you didn't use sudo mount to mount the drive
<Deddly> Can anyone help?  I have a bluetooth keyboard that is automatically registered by the BIOS - why will it not work with Ubuntu?
<semitones> mongy, I want to do it the same way the gui does it, but from the terminal, so I don't have to use sudo
<macool> iface eth1:1 not showed in VirtualBox
<lexvegas> LinuxNoob, you can just enable the CTRL ALT BKSPACE shortcut to kill x and restart
<mongy> semitones, if you didnt mount it with sudo, you dont can use umount without sudo also.
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: so the message is only shown by a window?
<Anon7-2521> Yes
<ikonia> Deddly: I doubt very much your bluetooth keyboard is paried in the bios
<LinuxNoob> how do you do that?
<earthmeLon> Deddly, that's really hot.  Never heard of bluetooth bios
<semitones> mongy, interesting, I'll try it
<ikonia> earthmeLon: because it doesn't exist ?
<iceroot> macool: ifconfig is showing eth1:1?
<LinuxNoob> lexvegas: how do you do that?
<macool> yes it is
<Starminn> LinuxNoob: Yeah I was actually wondering how ot set keyboard shortcuts to execute Terminal commands. This might help though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810957
<earthmeLon> Well, Just because I am not aware of it doesn't make it non-existant :P ikonia
<macool> iceroot Yes, it shows
<Anon7-2521> And now I'm not getting an error message. Just a little red circle
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: this is a bit funny, now use mplayer to play a file in terminal, like 'mplayer filename.avi'
<iceroot> macool: restartet vbox after adding eth1:1?
<Anon7-2521> okay whoa
<Anon7-2521> I just got a huge output
<macool> iceroot Yes i did..
<Anon7-2521> when trying to start rhytmbox
<Anon7-2521> brb pastebin
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: ok
<iceroot> macool: then i think #vbox may help you
<Starminn> !enter | Anon7-2521
<ubottu> Anon7-2521: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lexvegas> LinuxNoob, under the keyboard configuration menu. it is under layout>options>kill x server
<Deddly> ikonia: It really is
<iceroot> macool: on ubuntu side its all ok if ifconfig is showing it
<macool> iceroot Thank u
<Deddly> earthmeLon: It's the Dell XPS M2010
<ikonia> Deddly: I can't see how that is possible, but either way, what your bios does, has no relevence to what the OS can do , as it's the OS that controls the computer
<Anon7-2521> http://pastebin.com/hYAaw7kT
<earthmeLon> Deddly, I would suggest unpairing it from your bios and allowing Ubuntu to do it?
<LinuxNoob> lexvegas: i have no option for keyboard config
<mongy> semitones, what about adding the 'mount user space filesystems' priviledge to your account?  in users/groups
<LinuxNoob> lexvegas: but i found keyboard shortcuts, but no option for killing programs
<lexvegas> system>preferences>keyboard
<bays_thr1e> except if you are running windows 95, in which case all keyboard access is through the BIOS
<Starminn> LinuxNoob, System->Preferences->Keyboard then "Layouts" tab then hit "Options..."
<ffrt> anyone that can help with 10.04 lts server install? i keep getting same errors in burned boot cds
<LinuxNoob> i see nothing for kill x
<LinuxNoob> oh nvm
<LinuxNoob> :D
<Starminn> :)
<LinuxNoob> ctrl alt backspace :D
<gnewb> LinuxNoob: There is a widget that you can add to a panel and Force Quit.
<YankDownUnder> ffrt, #ubuntu-server
<hakimsheriff> HELLO UBUNTU USERS AROUND THE WORLD
<bays_thr1e> ffrt: it sounds like your kernel is broken, you should try rebooting
<LinuxNoob> trying now :D
<ffrt> thx
<bays_thr1e> hakimsheriff: HELLO
<LinuxNoob> nothing happened
<botcity> Deddly: there are lots of threads out there about your problem !   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492275
<Deddly> ikonia: This computer is the Dell XPS M2010 and the keyboard is detachable. The keyboard works fine in Grub so Ubuntu does something to it
<LinuxNoob> oh didnt have it checked off.  :D
<macool> hakimsheriff wazzup
<ferret_> Was that a joke?
<grkblood> ever since i updated ubuntu totem no longer arranges songs in numerical order. how do i fix that?
<Deddly> earthmeLon: Hmm, not a bad suggestion, might try that, just afraid of losing the mouse, too
<Starminn> LinuxNoob: Neither did I. I believe it's un-chacked by default. :) Didn't know it existed, actually, but handy to know now.
<earthmeLon> You can always set it  back up pretty easily in the bios, right Deddly ?
<bays_thr1e> grkblood: you need to change your localization, that's what affects the use of alphabetical/numerical ordering
<Deddly> botcity: Oh, I did search but didn't find anything, thanks!
<bays_thr1e> you probably have it set to one where the alphabet goes from right to left
<dhiaeldeen> do linux eat less battery life of a netbook than windows?
<LinuxNoob> yup that worked pretty good.
<LinuxNoob> dbiaeideen: yes
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: Did you see my pastebin?
<grkblood> bays_thr1e, how do i do that?
<LinuxNoob> doesnt have as many running connections to internet...programs..spyware..
<bays_thr1e> dhiaeldeen: it depends. linux has a darker screen, but windows uses fewer for loops in searching for files. so it all varies based on your usage
<ruben_hood> somebody knows how i could automount in every login the network folder smb://servidor/linux/%(DOMAIN_USER) on the path /home/local/%(DOMAIN_NAME)/%(DOMAIN_USER)/server ? i need %(DOMAIN_NAME) and %(DOMAIN_USER) to be assigned depending of who log in. and i would need this to be default on every user. thanks!
<Starminn> dhiaeldeen: Yeah. Not by a whole heck fo a lot, but it is easier on it.
<gnewb> dhieldeen: Depends on the distro, but yes, it can.
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: yes
<grkblood> bays_thr1e, i dont see anything under preferences in totem for that
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: I was expecting more than that
<botcity> Deddly:  i think maybe this one  is better https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/37288
<dhiaeldeen> tnx
<bays_thr1e> grkblood: first you need to press Ctrl-Alt-2 and log in as the root user
<bays_thr1e> grkblood: don't bother trying to use sudo for this
<guntbert> !noroot | bays_thr1e
<ubottu> bays_thr1e: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: Did you copy this after you got the error message on rhythmbox?
<Anon7-2521> I don't get any output from the error, I don't even see the popup anumore
<Anon7-2521> just a little red circle with a white line through it
<C1iFF> Can anyone help plz? My Ubuntu screws up startup by changing icons and folders to a old-looking theme and an X error msg appears stating 'could not configure stored settings' cause of the monitor size. PLS HELP ME!
<Deddly> earthmeLon: Well hopefully...
<mkanyicy> but does the music play or not??
<Deddly> botcity: I'll check that link, thanks
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: ^^^
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: No. It does not.
<Mhaddog> whats the synaptic commnad for update all? similar to yum update?
<user82> how do i find out hte current kernel in terminal?
<bays_thr1e> C1iFF: it sounds like it's time to reload all your drivers
<bays_thr1e> C1iFF: make sure you use the same disk you originally installed from
<lexvegas> Mhaddog, aot-get update then apt-get upgrade
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: can you play now any video with mplayer on terminal?
<Anon7-2521> let me try
<guntbert> user82: uname -a
<user82> thx guntbert
<lexvegas> Mhaddog, apt*
<Mhaddog> thanks lexvegas
<Anon7-2521> It's Movie Player, Excuse me. Let me tru
<gnewb> !dpkg | Mhaddog
<ubottu> Mhaddog: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<greenIT> is it possible to use unity with ubuntu 10.10 and if its possible, is it easy to install / use?
<user82> the kernel si also updated with the normal update isnt it?
<guntbert> user82: yes
<C1iFF> <bays_thr1e> what type of drivers? I reinstalled NVIDIA several times when newer versions came out, but none helped. What kind of X config files should I renew?
<Anon7-2521> I'm not sure how to open Movie Player with terminal
<azlon> what is a good light ftp server with lots of options? i only need cli. right now i am using proftpd. is there anything else i should use instead or do they all pretty much work the same?
<user82> good
<user82> one more question i got two linux partitions and the /boot/grub/ is on the one id like to delete, how can i tell the bootloader to use the other config?
<user82> its up2date as well and working
<guntbert> azlon: "light ftp server with lots of options" seem a bit contradictory :-)
<SlimG> azlon: Tip: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<greenIT> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: oh, 'Movie Player' is totem, not mplayer
<Anon7-2521> ah ok
<q0z> i have a question. Windows seven widgets tell me that my processors are working at about 5% each, while ubuntu shows them working at 12-35% Are the windows widgets just plain wrong or is ubuntu more power hungry than windows seven when it comes to cpu?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: just type 'totem'
<bays_thr1e> azlon: /part
<Anon7-2521> Okay. one sec.
<Starminn> greenIT, You see videos on YouTube of people using it, but I couldn't exactly tell you how to do it. I'm looking now. But it is possible (apparently)
<azlon> guntbert: it is, but the system running the ftp server is a 1.6ghz atom 270 with 1 gig of ram... so it doesnt have much power
<C1iFF> <Anon7-2521> it should be called totem. When in doubt of commands for programs, add them to the panel and click properties. It s the fastest way to find out.
<grkblood> bays_thr1e, its probably best that you tell people thats going to kick them in single user mode before you tell people to do that
<Anon7-2521> http://pastebin.com/Xs6Hx9KJ
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: ^^
<greenIT> Straminn, thx
<guntbert> azlon: :-)  - but I have no answer for you - sorry
<mkanyicy> did you open a video file and played it before copying the message, Anon7-2521?
<Starminn> greenIT, Ah, nevermind. These were all of Netbook. Okay, easiest thing to do would be grab a LiveCD of the netbook I guess. I misspoke. >.< Sorry.
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: yes
<grkblood> is a terminal window not good enough?
<gnewb> q0z: Kinda depends on how it is set up, not kinda, it actually does. One system setup may eat %79 while one may use %.02
<greenIT> Straminn, ok^^ well, seems like i have to w8 till 11.04 to get unity on normal ubuntu^^
<macool> Can I tell Ubuntu to create an iface? I want to make eth1:1 to be eth3 for example
<guntbert> azlon: try to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Starminn> greenIT, You could grab the Ubuntu 11.04 Beta or Alpha or whatever it is. The support channel for it is #ubuntu+1 I believe.
<lexvegas> greenIT, i once installed unity on my laptop running normal Ubuntu Desktop
<ktosiek> Hi!
<azlon> guntbert: thanks. i suppose i don't even want FTP... i would like to use SFTP to keep things secure
<grkblood> how do i make totem diplay playlists in numerical order?
<grkblood> after i upgraded it changed
<genii-around> macool: The particular thing you're asking ( how to make a virtual interface attached to eth1 for instance behave as if it's actually a physical device like eth3 ) ...no
<ktosiek> How to turn off sounds when changing tabs/closing dialogs etc?
<greenIT> lexvegas, don't u have it anymore on your laptop?
<guntbert> azlon: you will get that via ssh as well
<azlon> guntbert: but SFTP requires SSH and will also allow the users to connect to SSH and stuff... i only want them to be able to download files, nothing else
<greenIT> Straminn, i am currently "testing" 11.04 alpha in a vbox^^
<q0z> gnewb, true, but since i'm comparing windows seven and ubuntu i have all ze eyecandy turned on, not that i necessarily use it though...
<Irwell> does anyone know how to stop the window manager closing before open windows when shutting down? i know its only a minor cosmetic thing but it doesn't look very polished when it does that.
<lamefun> q0z, try to look in gnome-system-monitor, to know what exacly consumes CPU
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: i just went for a full install, no half measure :)
<Starminn> ktosiek: System->Preferences->Sound and just play around there maybe? I have my alert volume all the way down.
<guntbert> azlon: as I see it you will definitely get better answrs in #ubuntu-server
<botcity> macool: check out  man  ifconfig   can do that  set an alias !  i think !
<azlon> guntbert: is there a way to lock down users to only SFTP, SCP or any file copying protocols and not allow them shell access? (i know it is contradictory, but you get what i mean)
<azlon> guntbert: ok, thanks
<lexvegas> greenIT, I tend to reinstall a lot due to my nature of poking too much. i believe I just ran apt-get install unity, then ran "unity" from the command line
<ktosiek> Starminn: I'm not using gnome, what command gives me those preferences?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: this seem to be a known problem with frostwire'
<Eduardo> alguem fala portugues aqui?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: do you have frostwire?
<Starminn> What are you using?
<Anon7-2521> Nope
<Starminn> ktosiek: What are you using? (forgot to put your name)
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<ktosiek> Starminn: WMII + Kupfer or dmenu as app launcher
<macool> genii-around And what can I do instead?
<roy_1> hi! i'm unable to update the system (ubuntu 10.10) because apparently there is not enough free space on /. Is it possible to increase the size without affecting the system... in a bad way?
<gnewb> q0z: Then you understand, I run a very 'light-weight' setup, I did notice the same thing after I bought this PC from a flea market with Win7 installed. Is all better now.
<genii-around> macool: It depends upon what exactly are you trying to do firstly
<Deddly> botcity: I have seen that bug report before and it doesn't help me, unfortunately
<Irwell> so nobody knows how to fix the window manager thing then?
<macool> genii-around I'm having problems bridging an interface
<Starminn> ktosiek: No idea then. Sorry. Someone else might.
<genii-around> macool: That's still very vague
<guntbert> !br | Eduardo
<ubottu> Eduardo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
 * pastubbs sends guntbert a cold beer
<gnewb> Irwell: Which WM are you using?
<q0z> lamefun, thnx, opera 28%, gnome-sys-moniter 8%.. the rest are sleeping. to sum that all up thats 36%cpu. strange
<Irwell> gnewb, it's just a basic ubuntu installation
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: I don't have any thing like Frostwire installed.
<lamefun> q0z, it might depend on what websites you opened, have you any heavy flash sites or applications opened?
<ktosiek> Anybody knows what binary is run by System->Prefrences->Sound?
<Eduardo> valeu amigão mais onde coloco estes comando
<gnewb> Irwell: I guess it is Gnome then, have you added any EyeCandy?
<Starminn> q0z: Just as a side, you can "Add to Panel..." the "System Monitor" to actively monitor it if you wish. (Just to make life easier on you perhaps)
<roy_1> hello! somebody please tell me how to increase the size of /.... i do have enough unallocated space on the hdd
<Irwell> gnewb: nope, and i had the same issue when using KDE too. if windows are open at shutdown the window manager closes before they do so their borders disappear.
<guntbert> ktosiek: gnome-volume-control
<ktosiek> guntbert: thanks!
<Starminn> !es | Eduardo
<ubottu> Eduardo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LinuxNoob> ktosiek: gnome-volume-control
<guntbert> ktosiek: you're welcome :-)
<lexvegas> roy_1, you can boot to the live CD and use gparted on there to increase the size of any partition
<Guest61602> ns identify 1234
<LinuxNoob> nvm :D
<gnewb> Irwell: How much RAM and CPU on that box?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: can you do in terminal 'pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start' and then start rhythmbox and try playing music?
<Anon7-2521> in one line or no
<roy_1> lexvegas: will it affect the existing OSes?
<nfearnley> I'm trying to write an upstart conf file, but I don't understand what happens when I tell a service to stop. When I tell it to start, it runs the pre-start script, then runs exec line, then runs the post-start script. When I tell it to stop, it runs the pre-stop script, does ???? to halt the service, then runs the post-stop script. Can someone fill in the blank?
<SlimG> azlon: disable the users shell (the user you don't want to have shell access)
<ktosiek> I have no sound theme set, but I still hear sounds when closing windows or switching tabs in guake
<lexvegas> roy_1, it shouldnt, but it is ALWAYS a good idea to back up any data you want before touching partitions
<q0z> Starminn, thanks
<ktosiek> what can cause that?
<Irwell> gnewb: dual core turion with 4gb ram
<q0z> lamefun, 8 static pages and one using flash playing music.
<gnewb> Irwell: That is odd, are you certain that .xorg is configured correctly?
<roy_1> lexvegas: I just want my boot menu and updates to remain intact
<ruben_hood> somebod here knows how to configure pam_mount to automount network folders of a domain? thanks
<Irwell> gnewb: i don't know to be honest, i've not changed anything... it's a normal ubuntu installation running the open source drivers
<lamefun> q0z, have you measured CPU consumption in Windows with exacly same sites opened?
<q0z> gnewb, what kind of setup? lxde with ubuntu, or just no window affects and compiz stuff?
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: that worked for rhythmbox
<grkblood> after i upgraded totem no longer puts playlists in numerical order, how do i change it back?
<Anom01y> anyone knw anoything about EEEbuntu ?
<botcity> Deddly: ho well feel free to ask again! meanwhile i will look into it
<gnewb> Irwell: That may be it then.
<lexvegas> roy_1, then you shouldnt have a problem. just make sure you dont have the option to format the partition selected.
<Anon7-2521> And Totem
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: and for Movie Player?
<Anon7-2521> Thank you!
<Anom01y> I screwed up the sources I think not sure how to fix it
<azlon> SlimG: when i create the user i use "-d /home/FTP-Shared -s /bin/false". will this stop them from accessing the shell?
<q0z> lamefun, yes, i believe so
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: that seem to be a problem with pulseaudio, is your computer up to date?
<Anon7-2521> mkanyicy: Nope
<Irwell> gnewb: well i'd rather have the border problem than use the proprietary drivers as they completely break plymouth!
<gnewb> q0z: Lubuntu, yes and LXDE DEbian and GhostBSD with some tweaks.
<roy_1> lexvegas: I"ll try that. thanks a lot :)
<Anon7-2521> I have like, OVER9000 upgrades that I never do.
<LinuxNoob> \win
<lexvegas> roy_1, no problem
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: you can update it anytime you are ready by doing 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and/or 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<q0z> lamefun, not entirely sure though.. i'll check later on again..
<gnewb> Irwell: I can understand that, just seems to me that is an issue that should have been resolved by now.
<Anon7-2521> Is it really necessary to update?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: sometimes there are problems, like these, that are fixed by updates
<Gear0> I am dual booting with Ubuntu and Windows. When I look at my partitioning scheme there is apparently an "Extended" partition.. what would this contain?  I see the bootable partition (ntfs), another NTFS partition (I think this is windows), a Linux parition (think this is Ubuntu), and a Linux/Swap partition... but in addition there is this "Extended" partition... what is it for?
<Anon7-2521> Ah ok
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: so it is wise to stay updated, i think.
<Anon7-2521> I don't want to upgrade to Maverick yet.
<lamefun> q0z, what are these sites?
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: no, I don't mean that
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: I don't mean changing the whole distribution
<Anon7-2521> Ah ok good
<mkanyicy> Anon7-2521: that is not necessary
<lamefun> q0z, BTW, it might be not objective, since there may be dynamically changed flash ad on some of the sites, so it could give you static ad in Windows 7 and dynamic ad in Ubuntu
<q0z> steremood.com, yahoomail, the rest don't use any flash or ajax or whatnot that could load the system
<q0z> lamefun, true
<Ubuntu_Noob> guys what should i make my nickname be, i can never come up with something good :(
<kingcheese26> thatguy
<Ubuntu_Noob> :D
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_Noob: why not keep what you got
<Ubuntu_Noob> cause..i cant register it, its already taken
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_Noob: i see
<Ubuntu_Noob> LinuxNoob, taken, UbuntuNoob taken.
<q0z> lamefun, still it's strange. i'll give it some notice when i'm switching systems from now on, thanks
<gpc> choice of nickname really has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<cfedde> pick something that calls to you.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_Noob: do you have names elsewhere, like online game nicks?
<Ubuntu_Noob> thatguy called to me :D
<guntbert> !ot | Ubuntu_Noob
<ubottu> Ubuntu_Noob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kingcheese26> i would suggest not including 'noob' in your nick :D
<gnewb> walden ponders the conversation,,,,
<Ubuntu_Noob> i guess ill use my sc2 name :D
<Andyman555> do you have to use a separate ping utility for ipv6?
<CrackBaby> darnit, already taken :D
<lazarus_> how would one stop ppa's being added more than once?
<hdtdi> am.. kinda stupid question but how can i understand which version of ubuntu i have on my computer currently installed?
<acid_> speek anybody here czech ?
<CrackBaby> andyman555 we use ipv6 dont we?
<CrackBaby> or do we still use 4?
<gpc> CrackBaby: That nick woouldn't be acceptable in Ubuntu channels
<Andyman555> I use 4
<ActionParsnip> Andyman555: ping6
<CrackBaby> gpc: its a military thing lol
<Andyman555> thanks
<Andyman555> much appreciated
<DJones> !version | hdtdi
<gpc> Consider a more family friendly nick please.
<ubottu> hdtdi: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<lexvegas> CrackBaby, also, I would suggest something more family friendly if you plan on frequenting the ubuntu support channel
<CrackBaby> they call non-sgts crackbabys alot cause they are retarded
<lazarus_> how would one stop ppa's being added more than oncein an sh script?
<CrackBaby> roger that:d
<paszo2008> hallo how to chmod recursively ?
<user82> hdtdi  http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/about_ubuntu.png
<hdtdi> thanks DJones
<anononnn> intill i think of good name
<paszo2008> i need to add all privileges
<mkanyicy> paszo2008: -R
<SlimG> azlon: yes
<cfedde> paszo2008:  chmod -R directory
<ActionParsnip> paszo2008: chomr -R acccess folder
<genii-around> lazarus_: Use only the add-apt-repository method instead of editing the sources.list. The files it adds under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  get overwritten, hence no duplicates
<paszo2008> ok
<cfedde> paszo2008: er... chmod -R perm files...
<anononnn> #ot
<anononnn> how does that wrok
<lazarus_> genii-around: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa && ppa:tiheum/equinox && ppa:chogydan/ppa ?
<Starminn> anononnn: How does what work?
<ActionParsnip> anononnn: do you want the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<anononnn> okay /exit closes irc. ill remember that x_X
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: you need the command before each repo to add
<Starminn> anononnn: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<anononnn> thanks
<ActionParsnip> anononnn: /wc closes the channel window
<Craig_Dem> If you need irc command help. Try /help
<mkanyicy> anononnn: don't offtopic even on that channel, lol
<genii-around> lazarus_: The && part means to start a new command after that, so it will try to run ppa:tiheum/equinox     in this case
<anononnn> actionparsnip: thanks, ive only used irc for as long as ive had ubuntu
<nazzzux_> hi. does anyone know how to use on of the "surround ports" for regular sound out on ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> genii-around: only if the first command finished without error
<ActionParsnip> anononnn: you will learn ;)
<genii-around> lazarus_: add-apt-repository does not seem to have multiple-entry capability so you will need to put it every time
<brunner> I just did a fresh install on a Sony Vaio laptop.  When I try to boot into single user mode, it always stops here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisbrunner/5422430759/ What could be causing this?
<genii-around> mkanyicy: Yes, but the name of a repo is not a command which executable :)
<Gear0> I am dual booting with Ubuntu and Windows. When I look at my partitioning scheme there is apparently an "Extended" partition.. what would this contain?  I see the bootable partition (ntfs), another NTFS partition (I think this is windows), a Linux parition (think this is Ubuntu), and a Linux/Swap partition... but in addition there is this "Extended" partition... what is it for?
<rww> Gear0: msdos-style partition tables can only have four primary partitions. An "Extended" partition is a primary partition that can contain logical partitions, allowing you to have more than four partitions.
<brunner> Can anyone tell me why my system would always halt here when I try to boot into single user mode? http://tinyurl.com/63vrrvb
<lazarus_> genii-around: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/563578/
<mkanyicy> brunner: are you able to log in normally?
<nazzzux_> so no one knows how to use on of the "surround ports" for regular sound out on ubuntu? (So that I can have both speakers and headset in on the same time)
<valentine> heello
<TomV-415> I recently tried to install ubuntu 10.10 on a Dell D800, and after the install, I'm (this used to be a dual boot machine..) I get 'error: out of disk." , and the "grub rescue>" prompt.
<brunner> mkanyicy, no. It's having graphics issues.  So, I was going to alter the xorg.conf after using the alternate install CD.
<Gear0> rww: yes, but do you know what it would contain if I just let Ubuntu do it automatically.. I didn't specify anything, after installing windows I just told ubuntu to install to the remaining space. So I am assuming that what I have is pretty standard for dual booters. and I am asking exactly what that extended partition has in it.
<Encry8> how do you paste something in terminal without it running the pasted text? seems if it's over one line, it automatically runs whatever gets pasted
<mkanyicy> brunner: does xorg.conf still exist?
<Starminn> Gear0: Yep, what rww said. Typically depending on how your system's current setup is, when you installed something like Ubuntu it will automatically do that for you. So for me, I have a Dell and they put Windows + 2 Dell partitions on my computer. Because of this, Ubuntu 10.10 put root "/" and swap in an extended partition.
<Bop> anyone using vsftp with option check_shell=NO ?
<brunner> mkanyicy, I can't even get into single user mode to find out.
<Bop> anyone using vsftpd with option check_shell=NO ?
<rww> Gear0: probably your / and swap partitions.
<Starminn> Gear0: Install a tool called, "GParted" and it will show you very nicely what all's there.
<mkanyicy> brunner: good luck
<Anonnn> yay :D
<genii-around> lazarus_: Well, you'll need sudo in front of all the add-apt lines. But how is this meant to be called? By the user or a script
<brunner> mkanyicy, thanks
<Gear0> rww: Starminn: thanks. Well I'm actually planing on reinstalling so I just want to know which partitions can be overwritten. Do you think it is a safe bet that there are no windows files on the extended partition?
<lazarus_> genii-around: a script
<almoxarife> why does 10.10 have such a lousy record of suspending without a glitch? is there some secret fix I am unaware of?
<rww> Gear0: Which tool are you using to look at your partitioning scheme? Does it have the /dev/sdXY identifiers for each partition?
<Starminn> Gear0: There are Terminal commands I'm sure others could tell you to  look at, but I would suggest installing "GParted" from the Software Center to be sure. It's on the LiveCD if you have it already; just not on the full system. It will show you everything so no guess-work.
<Gear0> rww: yes, I just did fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Encry8> how do you paste something in terminal without it running the pasted text? seems if it's over one line, it automatically runs whatever gets pasted
<yeats> Encry8: that's because the terminal considers "Enter" or "newline" to mean "run what I've typed"
<rww> Gear0: can you copy it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link the page it creates here, please?
<Encry8> yeats: anyway around that?
<Gear0> rww: extended is /dev/sda3  Linux is /dev/sda4  Linux/Swap is /dev/sda5
<yeats> Encry8: copy into a text editor and remove the newlines ("enters")
<Gear0> rww: /dev/sda1 is bootable (with a * sign) and is ntfs
<Gear0> rww: /dev/sda2 is ntfs
<yeats> Encry8: also, adding a \ to the end of each line will keep the shell from running it
<rww> Gear0: sda1 and sda2 definitely aren't extended. sda5 definitely is. I'm not sure about sda4.
<Encry8> yeats: ok thanks
<Gear0> rww: sorry, I'd do the pastebin thing but it would be a pain to do right now. I'm not near the computer in question
<oneliner> what directory should i use to put new programs that arent packages? for example i just downloaded eclipse, where should i place the eclipse folder?
<Fuchs> /opt
<Gear0> rww: well... is it normal for the bootable partition (which is small) to be ntfs?
<Kazilla> does anyone know how to setup an internal network hostname using the ubuntu dns server?
<yeats> oneliner: traditionally /opt is for "non-repostory" packages
<murielgodoi> hy guys, has anyone also facing problems when connecting msn using empathy?
<rww> Gear0: That's not Ubuntu's boot partition, it's Windows'.
<Gear0> rww: I see... I thought that would be where grub was installed.
<pvl1> hey all, running a headless server. my mysql is junk and needs to have a fresh install, and apt-get doesnt fix it.
<Starminn> Gear0: NTFS=Windows.
<rww> Gear0: GRUB will be installed in the MBR and in the /boot directory in your / partition.
<cfedde> pvl1: are you looking for a scrape off solution?
<lazarus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563578/ surely i dont need to sudo that much
 * rww goes afk
<Guest74228> hi, I want to buy some laptop within troubles with ubuntu
<Guest74228> what of thes is better for that?
<Guest74228> http://www.remateshp.mex.tl/tienda.html
<col0ur> This is slightly non-Ubuntu, but im dual booting Ubuntu and Windows on a netbook. Ubuntu is alreqady installed, and i have 116GB free on my hard drive. My question is, how big should i make the Windows partition?
<FloodBot3> Guest74228: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvl1> cfedde, scrape off?
<ruben_hood> somebod here knows how to configure pam_mount to automount network folders of a domain? thanks
<felon> how come i cant burn mp3 format with brasero.
<PhoenixSTF_> Hi guys
<cfedde> pvl1: do you want to completely remove mysql then re-install?
<folklore> col0ur it depends on how much you plan on using the windows
<pvl1> cfedde, yes please
<PhoenixSTF_> anyone knows about SBLIVE emu10k how to put 5.1?
<folklore> downloading dvds, etc?
<folklore> only using alil
<hk4l> Anyone here can help me with restoring grub?
<folklore> I wouldn't do the bare minimum though you need space for programs and files
<Starminn> col0ur: That might be better answered in #windows, and I'd imagine you should provide such things as usage details (how much tobe used) and what model of Windows.
<cfedde> pvl1: sudo apt-get purge  mysql # for example
<col0ur> folklore, i plan to get an external HDD for any downloads. i plan to use it for gaming pretty much exclusively
<hk4l> Or atleast point me towards a good guide?
<pvl1> h4z|da, fix it froma  live cd
<yeats> !grub2 | hk4l
<ubottu> hk4l: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<folklore> col0ur well for gaming add an additional 7/8 gigs additional
<col0ur> i was thinking 30-50
<hk4l> Yeats thanks
<pvl1> cfedde, tried that, but then when i go to install, i cant ever log in as root, and things just dont seem right
<folklore> well I mean 7/8 in addition to the minimum
<felon> what is a good burning program for ubuntu that will let me burn mp3format so i can fit 5 or 6 albums on a disc.
<Starminn> col0ur: I know a lot of people who use Windows exclusively for gaming just throw it in a VM. I don't know much about them, but it's worth a shot I guess.
<folklore> win7 is min 16gigs for instance
<folklore> btw external harddrives are usually very slow so you want games on your main harddrive
<col0ur> Starminn, on a netbook though that'd be slow as hell
<cfedde> pvl1: after the install you cannot log into mysql as user root?
<TomV-415> Can't seem to boot a new install of Ubuntu 10.10.  Get '
<col0ur> also want it for photoshop
<Starminn> col0ur: True, didn't think about that. :)
<col0ur> i wasn't gonna keep games on the external HDD, just videos, music, etc.
<col0ur> Starminn,
<col0ur> ;)
<mkanyicy> felon: brasero
<ActionParsnip> col0ur: that installs in $HOME in wine so you will need space in that folder for that. Check the appdb for compatibility
<folklore> col0ur how much space do you need for ubuntu, use the rest for windows if you want
<col0ur> i want the most space to be given to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> col0ur: if you are dual booting, you will probably get a smoother ride for photoshop in Windows
<cfedde> pvl1: does this sound like your issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587302
<TomV-415> Can't seem to boot a new install of Ubuntu 10.10.  I get 'Error end of disk.' followed by a 'grub rescue>' prompt.  Now when i boot from CD, I get "No init foun' and a (initramfs) prompt.  What next??
<col0ur> ActionParsnip, exactly my thoughts
<Kazilla> TomV-415: thought that would be rather obvious, try again.
<ActionParsnip> TomV-415: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622804
<TomV-415> Kazilla:  I did try again... a few times.  I think I'm missing something.
<TomV-415> ActionParsnip: I'll check that out.  Thanks!
<rtdos> i have gnome, fluxbox, and blackbox desktops installed: since i am not using the gdm to login to my system how do i use startx or xinit specify which desktop i want to use?
<deddly> Does anyone know where the "wireless network connection" button is on 10.04?
<PhoenixSTF> Problem with SBlive! only 4.1, 5.1 not working
<j-invariant> deddly: it should be in the top right
<col0ur> 45GB it is
<j-invariant> deddly: at least it is for me
<TomV-415> My ubuntu install experience is not for the feint of heart... gads this is going to take a while to sort out...
<mkanyicy> rtdos: why arent you using gdm?
<pvl1> cfedde, lemme install and try
 * YankDownUnder finds it funny that a completely inexperienced blonde can install Ubuntu in 20 minutes, but everyone else has issues
<rtdos> mkanyicy: i want to use a text only login.
<ActionParsnip> YankDownUnder: experiences vary wildly
<YankDownUnder> ActionParsnip, True.
<botcity> YankDownUnder: that long wow :-P
<lolcat_> hello
<lolcat_> How can I see all partitions on a drive?
<Kazilla> guys if i wanted to give one of my internal network computers a hostname, where my dns server is ubuntu, how could i do it?
<TomV-415> given I'm now deep into figuring out what the heck  initramfs is... Like most software installs, when it goes right it's trivial... but other wise..
<tonsofpcs> set it on the machine....
<jrib> rtdos: most people setup a ~/.xinitrc
<tonsofpcs> TomV-415: it builds a ram filesystem
<bill_> who can help me to install video driver?
<pvl1> cfedde, i cant start mysqld
<rtdos> jrib: that file is not in my home directory. where do i copy it from?
<jrib> rtdos: you just create it
<TomV-415> tonsofpcs: yes, now how can I get from that to a reinstall of grub2?
<bill_> who can help me to install video driver?
<tonsofpcs> TomV-415: huh?
<bill_> ?
<TomV-415> tonsofpcs: I'm currently unable to boot my newly installed 10.10, and when I try to boot via CD, I fall out to the intiramfs prompt.. lovely
<Roofle> what could be causing my ubuntu server instance to restart each time I attempt to transfer over a large file (4 GB)
<rtdos> jrib: from scratch? don't i need to put in defaults?
<TomV-415> I'm going to try booting from usb, I think my CD drive is suspect so LiveCD is not working.
<tonsofpcs> initramfs prompt?
<jrib> rtdos: defaults of what?  A basic one is just "#!/bin/sh; startfluxbox"
<tonsofpcs> weird.
<tonsofpcs> can you bot grub off the CD and chainload your hdd?
<lolcat_> How can I read partitions on a hdd?
<botcity> lolcat_:     sudo df -h /dev/sd1   or  whatever
<jrib> rtdos: here: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=.xinitrc
<rtdos> thanks jrib
<Roofle> anyone?
<Roofle> it happens when transferring via both SCP and AFP
<TomV-415> tonsofpcs: LiveCD is what drops me into this little boot kernel thing.. I'll try to find a usb that's empty and make it a boot source.. so I'll be back if that is failing too..
<juanefren> I was updating frmo 8.04 to 10.04 and accidentally disconnected energy cable in the process, Now I just get a initramfs prompt how can I restore my system ? :(
<botcity> lolcat_:     sudo fdisk -l
<lolcat_> Bah, seams ubuntu can't find my hdd
<hk4l> yeats: thanks man it worked
<lolcat_> sudo fdisk -l takes forever
<Kazilla> Roofle: how do you know its not a hardware problem?
<Roofle> I'm not sure it's not
<Roofle> they're brand new drives though :(
<Roofle> they pass a SMART check...if that means anything here
<iceroot> Roofle: looked at the syslog?
<krycek> anyone on torrentflux?
<Kazilla> not since utorrent went linux
<Roofle> that's another issue... /var/log/messages hasn't been updated in 4 hours
<oneliner> right, so got that running,.. now who could recomend a cvs server? for installing and creating my own project repositories?
<Roofle> ever since I installed syslog-ng, I think
<krycek> im using torrentflux on a webserver
<apocalyptiq> Radar: thanks, works
<krycek> and i forgot the inloggin pw ><
<Niglop> vlc is only playing audio but not showing video, but they work on my other media players?
<krycek> is there a file where i can check /edit the pw on torrentflux?
<Encry8> Hi, some reason my webcam stopped working, was working fine earlier, I know a restart of the computer would fix it, but is there a way to "restart" the webcam w/out rebooting PC?
<Goliath> where are kde login themes saved at?
<felon> what is a good burning program for ubuntu that will let me burn mp3format so i can fit 5 or 6 albums on a disc?
<Niglop> Goliath:  try /usr/share/themes/
<iceroot> Roofle: /var/log/syslog
<silvio> how to use for dowload
<Roofle> Feb  6 12:25:30 server kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Roofle> Feb  6 12:25:30 server kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Roofle> Feb  6 12:25:30 server kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<FloodBot3> Roofle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krycek> i dont know my password on torrentflux login, how can i fix this easy?
<Roofle> doh!
<krycek> bah
<Roofle> logging stopped around 4 hours ago for some reason
<Niglop> vlc is only playing audio but not showing video, but they work on my other media players?
<ubuntu__> hello
<botcity> Niglop:   have you tried  In VLC Tools>Preferences>Show settings-All>Video Uncheck 'Overlay video output'
<Roofle> it seems like right after I installed syslog-ng is when the logging stopped
<azertyu> hi
<azertyu> there
<azertyu> anyone there ?
<Niglop> botcity: i cant see that option
<lolcat_> Hellu
<lolcat_> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<lolcat_> Does that mean I can formate it to be usefull again?
<lolcat_> gparted is taking forever
<azertyu> i need to find one words on file where i don't the path
<azertyu> how to search it ?
<lolcat_> Can I dd dev/sda to an img og a usb drive?
<Kazilla> press tab azertyu
<Niglop> ok botcity i just did it, still not working
<azertyu> tab for what ? Kazi
<shaggyoaf> Hi, everybody. Strange problem. When I start gnome-terminal, it starts me off in the root directory (/) instead of my home directory. $HOME is defined and it *is* reading my $HOME/.bashrc file when it starts up
<Kazilla> where are you searching?
<azertyu> do you get my question ?
<shaggyoaf> Anybody know what's not getting started correctly?
<ActionParsnip> shaggyoaf: what it the output of:  whoami
<user_> is there any software for ubuntu that helps people with dyslexia?
<azertyu> i need to search a word on a particular folder where that folder i got lots of sub folder i need to find that word on a file, how to do it ?
<wooter> shaggyoaf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469240
<user_> i can't seem to find any plug ins for open office for technical writing or anything
<ActionParsnip> azertyu: grep -Rword folder
<ActionParsnip> oop
<jrib> ActionParsnip is a liar
<botcity> Niglop:  what codec are you trying to watch !
<botcity> ?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: its that or EXTREMELY close
<jrib> azertyu: what ActionParsnip said with a space after the -R
<ActionParsnip> azertyu: grep -R word folder
<mkanyicy> azertyu: find folder -type f -print 0 | xargs -0 grep word
<Antonis> how do I mount an .iso file in ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: hence the oop, but i had to take time to rply to you instead of correcting:)
<felon> nm ill figure it out my-self as alwayz.
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<Antonis> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: just change the /path/to/filename.iso   and it will work
<Antonis> thanks =)
<dzup2> azertyu: find ./ -name "*.php" -type f -exec sed -i 's/GNU General Public License//g' {} \;   <---for example, that will search any php file and chage gnu by nothing
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: theres a gui app too, but i cant remember it's name
<azertyu> i agree ppl
<TomV-415> Just tried booting from a usb "liveCD" and I get a prompt "boot:" and a message Could not find kernel image: linux
<azertyu> you are very skilled ppl
<TomV-415> (10.10)
<azertyu> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> TomV-415: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<azertyu> working
<TomV-415> ActionParsnip: nope...
<Encry8> How come I cant get this working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563595/   I get errors like: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ActionParsnip> TomV-415: then how do you know the ISO was complete and consistent?
<Antonis> ActionParsnip, I would love to get it if you remember it!! also, do I always have to create the folder /media/iso or is it enough with creating it right now
<ActionParsnip> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<gidas> hi guys, how to install M2Crypto on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info gmountiso | Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Antonis> wow thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: the CLI is childishly simple so I use that, I haven't used the app myself
<djjonex> how i test postfix?
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: There are also nautilus scripts so you can do it with a right click in the file manager
<TomV-415> ActionParsnip: I don't never had that problem before.  When i created the USB, I just followed the prompts from the StartupDisk creator in Ubuntu 10.04.  I gather that does not check the MD5 before writing the ISO to the drive.  I'll try again, using a 10.04 image.
<Antonis> ActionParsnip, I have tried that but they seem unstable.. I prefer the command line or a GUI
<Kazilla> anyone know how to use dns for internal networks? about to give up.. *cry*
<djjonex> lol
<ActionParsnip> TomV-415: well you are having issues and you have no idea if the ISO was error free. Errors in the image will create you issue
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: well now you have options ;)
<TomV-415> ActionParsnip: makes sense.  I'll check and confirm, or download a new one..
<jrib> Kazilla: I just set it up on my router and then have my computers use the router for dns.  Are you using an ubuntu box as a router?
<Kazilla> yeah my ubuntu box is my dns and dhcp server
<Kazilla> but i want to name one of my internal computers a dns name
<ActionParsnip> TomV-415: TCP does a good job of rejecting bad data but it isn't perfect, using torrents adds extra error checking but MD5 is an integral part of a smooth install
<Encry8> How come I cant get this working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563595/   I get errors like: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ActionParsnip> Encry8: change line 6 from <html> to </html>
<Encry8> i tried that too
<Encry8> same error though
<ActionParsnip> Encry8: and add a carridge return to the end of the last line
<Encry8> ok
<Encry8> ty
<Erika> hi, it´s me again, please help me to change irc into spanish language
<Encry8> ActionParsnip: how to do carriage return?
<jrib> Kazilla: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20313/name-resolution-on-home-lan has some hints.  You can probably scour the docs for whatever dns server you use and get more info too
<Erika> is there anybody speak spanish in this channel?
<genii-around> !es | Erika
<ubottu> Erika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ecinx3> I know spanish, but I don't know ubuntu
<Kazilla> thanks jrib , i found http://serverfault.com/questions/220974/bind9-dns-ubuntu-names-pingible-on-server-but-not-on-windows-machines too.. will try tomorrow morning..
<ActionParsnip> Encry8: use the big enter key on your keyboard
<jrib> Kazilla: I think if you search your dns server's docs for dhcp and vice versa, it may be helpful.  Maybe also ask the channel for your particular dns server
<Encry8> still get error
<Encry8> ill just use emacs LOL, i dont get how cat works yet
<bucky> Kazilla, how big a network is this?
<Guest40994> yo hablo español
<ApacheOmega> hello everybody and happy superbowl sunday
<lucio_> ke
<felon> K3B is my answer with all extra codecs will let you burn mp3 just fine. Thanks.
<ApacheOmega> I just wanted to know what the best rescource for learning all the UBUNTU codes and terminal tricks - just some commands I can use as a reference book
<canthus13> I have a lucid machine that is suddenly refusing to bring up eth0.  If you try to manually bring it up, you get 'ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0'
<ActionParsnip> !manual | ApacheOmega
<ubottu> ApacheOmega: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arbiter> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> ApacheOmega: try to think (how can I achieve what I need) rather than (what can I do)
<Guest40994> join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> Guest40994: prefix with a '/' character
<Roofle> anyone know why my system has stopped logging since installing syslog-ng?
<UbuntuNewb> newb here...looking for something better than the written documentation (videos?) for learning to use the terminal. any suggestions? the written stuff is seriously tedious
<ApacheOmega> ActionParnship: OK so where can I find a reference book or you tell me whats the fastest more efficient way to learn all this
<jrib> bucky: I'm curious about what you know about kazilla's question (local dns) if you don't mind.  Suppose it's a small home network
<ActionParsnip> ApacheOmega: I'd say: just use the OS,  you will learn just like you learned the other OSes you have used
<maciej_> siema
<EasyRider> irc://chat.pathfinder.gr
<maciej_> Jestem tutaj 1. raz
<ApacheOmega> ActionParsnip: Thanks will do - now time for some SuperBowl Goodness- enjoy the game
<ActionParsnip> ApacheOmega: watching it later as my friends are working tomorrow, UK here so it'll finish at 4/5am
<jrib> !pl | maciej_
<ubottu> maciej_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<UbuntuNewb> is there anyway to block all this "user entering and exiting" text?
<elder_> algun latino??
<jrib> !es | elder_
<ubottu> elder_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewb: which client?
<elder_> jaj ok
<UbuntuNewb> i am using Xchat
<bucky> jrib, i just wondered if he was trying to run bind or just put entries in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNewb: not one I use but others may be able to help now you have added the detail we needed
<jrib> bucky: ah ok.  Google turned up some avahi and zeroconf hits I wasn't too familiar with.  Thanks :D
<maciej_> Im first visit irc
<ActionParsnip> very short first irc at that
 * jrib refuses to make joke
<Anonnn> i want to write a hotkey phrase, i guess thats what it would be called..  that will auto type my password into the "needs admin password" thing, but its going to be a really weird key phrase.  like ctrl+alt+something
<Anonnn> cause my password is really long :D
<Anonnn> and i mess up a few times..
<jrib> Anonnn: that's silly
<Anonnn> jrib: why so?
<tzaeru> well, this is just perfect. update-manager crashed while updating whole distro. right now nothing works. whole filesystem on boot was set to read-only: 'dpkg: unable to access status area: Read-only file system'
<jrib> Anonnn: what's the point of a password if it's hotkeyed?
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: boot to livecd and fsck the partition
<Anonnn> because i want to make it easier on me :)
<tzaeru> ActionParsnip, prolly would if I had one..
<justTrying> anybody know how to make a script that searches excel data displays certain cells?
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: well you need a seperate boot as your disk is screwy
<Anonnn> ive got enough passwords just to get to ubuntu, i dont need it askin me every 5 seconds i try to change something, but i do like it when it asks me in terminal and such.
<tzaeru> ActionParsnip, how come it suddenly went screwy due to that crash? :3
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: use:  sudo -i   then you won't be bothered
<tzaeru> I boot it about every day anyway
<ActionParsnip> tzaeru: most likely
<Anonnn> whats sudo -i
<EasyRider> geia sas ... pws mporw na mpw sto pathfinder me ti entoli...?? eyxaristw
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: interactive sudo
<Anonnn> just says root@cameron
<Anonnn> now what o_o
<Anonnn> i have no idea how to use this :D
<Anonnn> oh..help is very helpful :D
<jrib> Anonnn: well first off, I don't see what you would be doing so often that requires admin access that entering the password became tedious.  Secondly, the password is stored for 15 minutes.  And lastly, just disable the password (not recommended) instead
<Anonnn> i want it to stay secure
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: it means you don't have a grace period for sudo, it will go until you type: exit
<Anonnn> but i always mess up my password casue its alot of numbers and letters
<jrib> Anonnn: hotkeyed password is NOT SECURE
<Anonnn> jrib: how so?
<botcity>  Anonnn pick a new one!
<Anonnn> i wouldnt make the program say "insert password"
<martijn_dekker> Hey all, I can't get Rosegarden to start up properly.. It's not shutting down, but it's also not opening any window after the splash screen vanishes. Can someone help me, please?
<Anonnn> the hotkey would be named like.. .open steam
<botcity> !password | Anonnn
<ubottu> Anonnn: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Anonnn> but it actually just pastes my password instead :D
<justTrying> how can i read excel file in shell?
<aeon-ltd> justTrying: you can't if its in a microsoft office formatted file
<aeon-ltd> justTrying: you need a csv
<justTrying> aeson-ltd: then what file formats can the shell read? I'm trying to script a program so I can easily search multiple excel docs
<franzce> guys
<justTrying> aeon-ltd: Ah, ok. What do I have to convert word files (.doc) to?
<franzce> where can i download a ubuntu software that is not a wubi?
<VCoolio> justTrying: to txt using antiword?
<ActionParsnip> franzce: how do you mean?
<Caveman1234> Off topic question, I repair and setup computers (just in my local area) and was wondering how do you (legally) install windows multiple times without buying new boxes. In other words, how can i buy multiple keys?
<maco> Caveman1234: when you're reinstalling on a system that had a virus infestaton, that system should have a key on a sticker attached to it already
<ActionParsnip> franzce: normally ubuntu isn't install with wubi, Wubi is just a cheap nasty way for Windows user to try before they buy because (as far as I can see) they find it too hard to resize partitions and install a reall install
<franzce> ActionParsnip: what i mean is i want to install ubuntu but not using a wubi
<gbear14275> hey I
<ActionParsnip> franzce: then use the windows7 partition resizer or the one in the Ubuntu CD and create unpartitioned space,then install to the free space
<gbear14275> Hey I'm having a problem with a USB stick of mine coming up as a SIM card reader, anyone able to help me manually mount this thing.  The howto's I find online seem to be outdated
<franzce> ActionParsnip: buy? i thought ubuntu is free?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: mount hasn't changed much in years
<Caveman1234> maco: I know that, but I'm talking for people who are upgrading to windows 7 from XP
<ActionParsnip> franzce: its a saying
<ActionParsnip> franzce: like "trial by fire" rarely involves any sort of heat
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, Yes but the directories they say to look in don
<andai> hi
<maco> Caveman1234: oh. i would guess youd need to talk to microsoft
<ActionParsnip> franzce: or a boxer "kicking someones ass" when they don't use their feet
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, Yes but the directories they say to look in don't apppear to match up... e.g.  I don't have a /proc/bus/usb
<soreau> I am wondering if there's a way to share a connection with ubuntu NetworkManager network connections + nm-applet. So far I've found 'share this connection' in the ipv4 settings but it just makes nm-applet report 'auto eth0' as connected and then disconnected every other second
<Caveman1234> maco: Yeah I guess, just hate sitting on the phone :P
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: mount can use ANY folder you like to mount to (except in /proc)
<martijn_dekker> Still got Rosegarden problems. Could someone please help me?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: ahhh, i see
<l1nuxman> I get a weird 'operation not supported' when I try copying and pasting from my webserver to machine
<andai> which of the following can I do with freely available video editing software: (1) Curves tool   (2) Stabilize [ shaky camera ] ?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: where did you get your installer?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, so if I use lsusb to see the device, what would the mount command look like?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: you mount the devices from /dev  you can see the device name in the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<soreau> I usually do it with iwconfig+dhclient cli stuff but it wont connect this way, it seems to only connect when using nm-applet
<martijn_dekker> Lots of "BadDrawable" errors
<ActionParsnip> franzce: i booted to the liveCD and installed
<cgannon> I'm having an issue. I'm running an older mac mini with xubuntu and it won't display on my 22in monitor from boot... right after the mac splash it goes to black. Any ideas?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: is it a wubi?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: lsusb is nothing to do with mounting
<m_fulder>  my OS doesn't find libz.so.1 file why is that? :(
<ActionParsnip> franzce: no, i use proper installs. I don't use windows
<franzce> ActionParsnip: can i download it in the net?
<gbear14275> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<l1nuxman> I get a weird 'operation not supported' when I try copying and pasting from my webserver to machine. Anyone know what's wrong?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: the same as the installer you have
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: it's in zlib1g
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, that's a bad sign right?  Is there still a way I can recover files off it?
<ActionParsnip> franzce: yes download the iso, md5 test it then burn it slowly
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: sdb is the disk, you don't mount disks,you mount partitions
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip,  so just reinstalling zliblg would do the job?
<franzce> ActionParsnip: do you mena the ubuntu desktop cd?
<ActionParsnip> !download | franzce
<ubottu> franzce: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: according to: dpkg -S libz.so     it is, run it to see
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, there are no partitions listed (http://pastebin.com/5EnEcdCC)  what are my options now?
<botcity> soreau: i had the sane problem using sudo service network-manager stop still did not solve my connection  maybe it will for you  !
<m_fulder> oki
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: the device is 8Mb in size?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, should be 256mb... but it doesn't appear correctly... it should be a USB drive its listed under lsusb as "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0420:1307 Chips and Technologies Celly SIM Card Reader"
<cutchyacokov> Does KMS work on 10.10 with nouveau?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: when you want to take the device out of a PC, what do you do?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, ...remove it?
<botcity> soreau: i had to remove nm altogether now i use wcid !
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip,  dpkg -S libz.so   gives me zliblg:   /lib/libz.so.1.2.3.3 //  zlib1g:  /lib/libz.so.1
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: so you don't stop the device,or safetly eject it?
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: then you know what to install :)
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, but this is the first time I've looked at it.  My gf handed it to me and said "I need stuff off this and it won't work in windows... can you help?"  Enter my current situation
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: does she use the safetly remove functionality?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, most likely not
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: then you are BOTH mistreating the hardware, I'm not suprised it's damaged
<_skpl> dont mistreat the hardware.
<martijn_dekker> Just poking around again for people who could possibly help me with Rosegarden: It's not starting, but not quitting either.. just shows the splash screen and keeps running without doing anything..
<cgannon> in soviet russia, hardware mistreats you.
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: you NEED to use the safetly remove device in ANY OS so that the system can flush caches and drop the device so it can be safetly removed from the system without damaging it
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, I would agree with you completely...
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip,  I just installed lib32z1-dev  and it solved my problem
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: then why are YOU just pulling the device out, without safetly removing it?
<martijn_dekker> Ah, cgannon.. so russians would be right to fear the robot uprising?
<cgannon> indeed, dekker. indeed.
<martijn_dekker> Man.
<cgannon> anyone have an idea on how i can get my xubuntu mac mini to run on my big fancy monitor?
<martijn_dekker> I'm just happy I treat my pc well. Even when it's being a little bitch that doesn't like Rosegarden >_>
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, no excuse sir.
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: if you mistreat hardware it WILL break.
<martijn_dekker> cgannon, maybe you need some restricted drivers for it?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, So this is broken and unrecoverable?
<martijn_dekker> What brand is the video card?
<shruggar> under "monitor preferences", various resolutions are listed such as "1024x768" and "1360x768".  I would like to add to this list the option of "1280x768" (my monitor's actual native resolution). How can I do this? (preferably through means other than editing xorg.conf or the like)
<cgannon> martijn_dekker, it won't even display the bootloader with the live CD.
<martijn_dekker> Ouch.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, or is there a way to actually mount this manually?  something with dd perhaps?  manual fstab entries?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: you may be able to use foremost on the device but if its physically damaged then it may take professional services, your backups will save you easily
<martijn_dekker> That's out of my league, cgannon. Sorry.
<silvio> beginner how can download files
<cgannon> np, dekker.
<cgannon> likewise. usually i can fix my own stuff.
<Anonnn> i get an error when i try to install sc2 using wine
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, foremost?  there a good google search term to use?
<l1nuxman> how can I connect to an ftp server while using it as root? I get 'operation not permitted' or something
<l1nuxman> thats through GUI I mean
<cgannon> runs fine on a crappy old 15in monitor...
<Anonnn> sudo unmount /media/cdrom
<Anonnn> says i dont have anything mounted there
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, http://foremost.sourceforge.net/  <-- this the one?
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRJysfUhs2tqnmKD0D2plclEbmeO7AsH2vZWlpUZncIXnpKr49V&t=1   if you's used this in Ubuntu and this in Windows you will have no issues: http://kbserver.netgear.com/images/safely_remove_1.gif
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: foremost is in the repos
<cgannon> ActionParsnip: good with fixing graphics issues?
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip, thank you, I'll try to spread the word and practice of safe USB insertion and removal.
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: in what way?
<martijn_dekker> Lol, gbear14275.
<bar> My system froze - what's good practice? I have 4 hard drives... I think I need to run fsck or something with certain flags to make sure things are cleaned up, but not too sure- any thoughts/tips? tahnks
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: please do, saves data / device damage
<l1nuxman> anyone?
<martijn_dekker> Parsnip is right. Also, don't trust Vista or Win7 to "repair" your USB drives.
<cgannon> ActionParsnip: Trying to get my mac mini box to display on a 22in monitor. i can't even see the bootloader with the live CD. works fine with an old 15in monitor. and its not the hardware. osx works fine.
<Anonnn> quick question when it has && in the directions for a command, does that mean u type that or do you hit enter?
<sindakus> if there is someone that can help me, I installed ubuntu on an external device and now when I start my computer it goes into "grub rescue" mode (windows installed on the main disk), I don't know what to do :(
<jrib> Anonnn: type it
<cgannon> Anonnn you type it
<Anonnn> like 01 && sudo mkdir
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: thats because the OSX is configured correctly, what OSX does is of no value as it is a different OS altogther
<Anonnn> ahh okay
<Anonnn> it does the codes one after the other?
<jrib> Anonnn: command1 && command2   will run command2 after command1 but only if command1 is successful
<cgannon> ActionParsnip: I realize this much. I'm telling you its not my hardware causing an issue and it is indeed Ubuntu/Grub thats causing an issue.
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: can you give a pastebin of: lsb_release -a; sudo lshw -C display
<cgannon> coming right up.
<martijn_dekker> ActionParsnip, can I borrow you after you're done helping cgannon?
<l1nuxman> how can I connect to an ftp server while using it as root? I get 'operation not permitted' or something
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: I have hardware that doesn't work in windows as it is too old, does that mean its faulty?
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: wassup?
<martijn_dekker> And I think his rationale for that logic is "if it works at all, it should work in Linux"
<Anonnn> jrib: gotcha
<martijn_dekker> ActionParsnip, can't start Rosegarden. Was hoping you could help me :)
<ActionParsnip> martijn_dekker: never used it dude, sorry
<martijn_dekker> Aw
<Anonnn> i typed the code and it said
<martijn_dekker> Well, maybe you could still extract more useful info from the console output than I can? *shrug*
<Anonnn> mount: mount point /media/PlayOnLinux/ does not exit
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: you can use:  http://pastie.org  to host the text so you don't spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: sudo mkdir /media/PlayOnLinux
<cgannon> ActionParsnip: I'm aware. http://pastebin.com/94ghfP0J
<brandon420> anyone know how to use a nvidia 8600gts, in combination with a ati onboard, for a total of 3 monitors? i have done it on windows, but kind of at a loss as to where to start here.
<martijn_dekker> Ah well. Just found out there's a #rosegarden on Freenode. I'll go poke them for a bit
<dougl> brandon420, your xorg.conf file
 * M3de is away: No toy! favor dejar mensaje despues si quiero lo leo!
<Anonnn> actionparsnip: what exactly is mkdir?
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: i have the same video chip in my crappylappy, you may need an xorg.conf file if your monitor isn't reporting EDID when asked.
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: have a guess
<brandon420> dougl, care to be a little more specific?
<Anonnn> Mount kernal directory i guesss :D
<cgannon> ActionParsnip: Shouldn't the bootloader be displaying a default screen resolution on boot though?
<martijn_dekker> Anonnn, it makes a dir. MaKeDIR
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: its "(m)a(k)e (dir)ectory.   the mount point must exist to mount to it, it is not mount's job to make the mount point
<Anonnn> ahhh gotcha so i have to mount play on linux first
<ActionParsnip> cgannon: depends if the driver loads in time, nvidia drivers usually show a black screen at boot if they are using propreietary drivers
<Bill|iPad> Splash screen is fubar until changes can be made to dbus last I heard
<shaggyoaf> Hi, all. I asked a question about an hour ago but had connection problems, sorry for the re-post, but I didn't see an answer.
<shaggyoaf> When I start gnome-terminal, it starts me out in the / directory. It's like it's the same difference between using sudo su with a dash and without one. Anybody know what's not getting initialized?
<Bill|iPad> For nvidia cards
<Anonnn> ActioParsnip: i typed the sudo mkdir, and i got. cannot creat directory '/media/PlayOnLinux' : File exists
<ActionParsnip> Bill|iPad: you can tweak your OS to use fb driver during the boot process
<martijn_dekker> Seems like your directory already exists, Anonnn :P
<martijn_dekker> Or you have a file with that name.
<Anonnn> so now what :D
<Bill|iPad> Yeah that's Hackery though
<martijn_dekker> Just act as if your mkdir succeeded
<ActionParsnip> Anonnn: ok then the mount point exists,  use tab to complete the mount point folder
<martijn_dekker> So uhm..
<ActionParsnip> Bill|iPad: true but proprietary drivers don't load in time to make plymouth work
<martijn_dekker> #rosegarden is pretty much dead
<Bill|iPad> Won't be perfect till 100% novena support I bet
<martijn_dekker> And not so much "it's not doing much" dead, but almost doornail level dead.
<Bill|iPad> Noveua*
<ActionParsnip> Bill|iPad: yes, if nouveau works ok then it will be flawless, just like any other open driver in most cases
<Bill|iPad> Yup
<Bill|iPad> Sorry spelling :D
<Anonnn> ahhh directions were wrong the directory named it Playonlinux not PlayOnLinux
<Anonnn> :D
<Bill|iPad> Anon: yeah case sensitive
<GringoStar> I'm trying to find a streaming link for the superbowl
<semitones> I'm looking for an application to open a pdf, draw on it, and save it. Can anything do that simply?
<semitones> (GIMP had to open it as multiple images -- couldnt' save it back as one pdf)
<GringoStar> Gimp can
<Starminn> I had a game installed through WINE on my last Ubuntu 10.10 install. Now that I've reinstalled Ubuntu, the game no longer works through WINE (I realize this is WINE and not Ubuntu). Any tips or any ideas for where to go with this question?
<brunner> I installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio using the alternate install CD, and it was having graphics issues. I'm trying to boot into single user mode, but it keeps halting either here (http://tinyurl.com/63vrrvb) or here(http://tinyurl.com/4zxgcsq).  What could be going wrong?
<ubuntu> hello
<pcluser> Hello, I moved my mythbuntu to a larger drive, and mythbuntu can't find the swap on a different partition, can I tell it where to find and use it?
<ubuntu> lol
<Anonnn> where is my cdrom mounted?
<Leif> there
<Leif> better
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: the wine config is held exclusively in ~/.wine
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: same wine version
<semitones> i basically want to remove text from a pdf
<Albatross_G> Hey all, I got a problem. I have Xubuntu and Ubuntu installed on the same system. When I switch to Xubuntu/Xfce on login, Nautilus will open itself. If I kill Nautilus with a command, it will just pop-back up. How do I change this?
<mikva> Starminn, I would try to "force version" from within synaptic so that it uses the previous wine version
<shruggar> under "monitor preferences", various resolutions are listed such as "1024x768" and "1360x768".  I would like to add to this list the option of "1280x768" (my monitor's actual native resolution). How can I do this? (preferably through means other than editing xorg.conf or the like)
<Anonnn> cdrom, PlayOnLinux, or SC2-L100-D1     where is my CD-ROM mounted
<aeon-ltd> pcluser: unless you moved the swap aswell there won't be one
<pcluser> I made a swap part
<Vustom> Hey guys, preparing to install Ubuntu and I'm new to Linux type OS and have a few questions
<pcluser> it is now sda5, was sda6
<far_> need help with locale Cannot set LC_ALL to default no such file or Directory
<Starminn> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay. Well it's there but... Alright, everything in WINE (in ~/.wine) is fine but in Applications->Wine->Programs it's not refreshing. Things I've deleted still exist and things I've added (i.e. that game) are not appearing. How can I force it to refresh?
<brandon420> shruggar, please let me know if someone answers that, im trying to get mine at 1280x1024       and editing the xorg.conf isnt that hard.
<Albatross_G> Hey all, I got a problem. I have Xubuntu and Ubuntu installed on the same system. When I switch to Xubuntu/Xfce on login, Nautilus will open itself. If I kill Nautilus with a command, it will just pop-back up. How do I change this?
<Vustom> How to find out what sound drivers I have? So i can download the linux version of them?
<ActionParsnip> Starminn: the menu items were stored in ~/.config
<shruggar> brandon420, it's not that it's "hard", it's that currently the whole system is pretty much autoconfigured, and I'd like to keep it that way as much as possible
<semitones> pdfedit keeps crashing
<shruggar> brandon420, I am trying a solution now
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you can see the current driver with:  sudo lshw -C sound
<Vustom> im on windows
<Vustom> and english would be good :p
<Leif> I installed ubuntu server 32bit using one single ext4 partition onto my usb memorystick, but it refuses to boot. I just get a bland screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.
<Vustom> i am new to this
<brandon420> shruggar, ok, please let me know how it turns out. =)
<aeon-ltd> pcluser: it involves edit fstab ( /etc/fstab ), to find it using its uuid, in a terminal type 'blkid' that will find your swap partition then use the uuid in the fstab file
<pcluser> $ cat /etc/fstab
<pcluser> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<pcluser> #
<pcluser> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<pcluser> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<Leif> the partition is bootable and so is the settings in bios (I mananged to boot a live version using unetbootin)
<FloodBot3> pcluser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pcluser> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<sindakus> anyone that can help me fix my broken grub? (going to grub rescue when I start my computer, currently on LiveCD)
<Vustom> ?
<pcluser> aeon-ltd, is it possible to get it running without reboot? I'm recording super bowl :)
<Vustom> How to i find out what my sound driver is on windows? so I can download the linux version
<martijn_dekker> Vustom, go to your device manager..
<girly99> yoooooo
<martijn_dekker> Then find your sound card in there.
<martijn_dekker> On Windows, obviously
<Vustom> and click on sound?
<martijn_dekker> Yes
<Leona> Ahoj
<Vustom> theres a bunch of NVIDIA High Definition Audio and 1 called
<martijn_dekker> You should be able to right-click your sound card and find out the current drivers for it in the properties menu
<Vustom> Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1200 (Model 71xxx, Hyprid DVB-T, No FP)
<Vustom> is that it?
<martijn_dekker> I can't really help you with that..
<martijn_dekker> But I doubt something named "WinTV" is your regular sound card.
<Vustom> Theres also RealTek High Definition Audio
<Vustom> and USB Camera
<Leona> ...
<semitones> Ok I found out a solution: online pdfescape did exactly what I wanted it to in 5 seconds. FTW
<far_> need help with locale Cannot set LC_ALL to default no such file or Directory
<linuxienne93> is someone speaking french here???
<Leif>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Leif> /dev/sda1   *           1        1184     7782400   83  Linux
<Leif> why wont it boot?
<Leif> :(
<col0ur> Is it possible to resize a partition?
<Leif> yes col0ur
<Oscuro87> french rescue herre
<col0ur> :O
<Leif> in geparted
<Leona> Oui
<col0ur> cool
<Leif> gparted*
<col0ur> oh ya
<col0ur> basically i partitioned my HDD
<col0ur> but i need to make my new partition bigger, taking space off my old one
<col0ur> that's possible @ Leif
<col0ur> ?
<Leona> linuxienne93: there's your french dude
<Leif> that will involve shrinking aswell, dunno about that
<orgthingy> hello, i use ubuntu 10.10  --- whenever i raise the volume - i check at ALSAmixer @ terminal
<Oscuro87> ahaha
<orgthingy> it raises the pcm up
<Oscuro87> salut
<orgthingy> to 100%
<orgthingy> which i do not want
<Leif> it's probably possible but I don't know
<FloodBot3> orgthingy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orgthingy> how can i make pcm go 70% as max?
<q0z> col0ur, yea, gparted knows how to shrink, grow and do w/e, except copy data from partion to partion, for that u need other soft
<Vustom> Can anybody help me find what sound card i have..?
<aeon-ltd> pcluser: swapon -a
<Leif> nice
<col0ur> q0z, cool thanks
<Leif> but anyone good with GRUB?
<aeon-ltd> pcluser: that command will swap on all swap partitions available
<pcluser> can someone point me to quick way to re-designate swap file in fstab?
<jrib> !swap | pcluser
<ubottu> pcluser: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Leif> as I said I only get a blinking cursor at boot, seems grub wont load properly
<pcluser> aeon-ltd, i thought i tried that, will try now...
<Leif> but I have no idea what to try next
<q0z> Leif, do you get the grub shell?
<Leif> installation takes several hours, so I can't just try some other setting quick
<dragonkeeper> i have like 4 zombie processes so i cant start a program while they are running     have do i kill them .               killall -9 "program name"   doesnt work
<Leif> no I just get a blinking cursor
<q0z> than grubs not installed, imho
<Vustom> I had a look in my dxdiag file and it says my Driver provider is Realtek Semiconductor Corp.and the driver name is RTKVHDA.sys
<Leif> if nothing is installed I'd get 'nothing to boot' or similar from my bios
<birdinatux> Hello, I am currently running Xubuntu, and would like to install backtrack as a dual boot.  My question is, what program is the best for backing up my current system to a set of dvd's so I can restore it later, in case something goes wrong during the partition resizing?
<Vustom> so is my sound card a Realtek High Definition Audio
<Vustom> ?
<Leif> there is a grub folder
<Leif> boot/grub/
<q0z> Leif, also true... but if grub IS installed, but not configured you'd get the grub shell
<Leif> and a grub.fg
<Leif> cfg*
<q0z> Leif, a..
<pcluser> aeon-ltd, swapon -a says it can't find the device. I think it must be because the fstab has to be right to start with?
<Leif> but I chose to install grub in the installation
<Leif> and it seems to be on the drive when I look in the directories
<q0z> Leif, did you install it to /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 ?
<Leif> yes
<Leif> should I have choose sda1?
<q0z> Leif, no
<Leif> ok =/
<q0z> Leif, just checking, heh
<Leif> hehe
<Leif> is there something I can check is correct in the grub.cfg or similar?
<Leif> I dont rellay know how to interpret whats there
<dragonkeeper> i have like 4 zombie processes so i cant start a program while they are running     how do i kill them .               killall -9 "program name"   doesnt work
<delaman> I can not for the life of me get mysql to show up with <? phpinfo(); ?>  i reinstalled everything it just doesnt show up.  any ideas?  im running ubuntu 10.10
<Starminn> dragonkeeper, Does this help? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-send-signal-to-all-processes.html
<Anonnn> says "click on "next" ONLY when the game installation is finished", nothing is happening it said file not found.
<Anonnn> whoops :D
<badger32d> dragonkeeper: kill -9 "pid"
<Anonnn> but maybe u guys could help, playonlinux irc is dead, no one helped =/
<q0z> Leif, well i believe the problems above me.. i've run dry of ideas other than try some commands at the prompt you get i.e. tab, kernel, who... you can also check menu.lst or grub.conf (whichever you have) so that it points to the write kernel, initrd
<dragonkeeper> ill try badgers  if fails ill try starminn
<q0z> Leif, *right
<Leif> ok
<Leif> I guess you mean fstab?
<Leif> which I forgot where it was located =/
<Leif> and I have no idea how to run those other commands either q0z
<jewthulhu> hey
<Leif> who, isn't that just for seeing who's logged in? :)
#ubuntu 2012-01-30
<jarsee> Nappy, just did. Same results.  Ubuntu logo is higher-res but then lose my video signal.
<jarsee> Nabby, sorry, Naddy not Nappy =)
<Nabby> jarsee, how are you actually adding these boot params?
<jarsee> Nabby, F6, adding after the -- on boot options
<Nabby> set them before the --
<Nabby> and maybe change quiet and splash to noquiet and nosplash
<jarsee> Nabby, Okay. nouveau.modeset=0, nvidia.modeset=0, nomodeset, xforcevesa.. Any recommendation which one to try first?
<Nabby> which gfx did you have again?
<jarsee> Nabby, 8400 GS
<goddard> clear
<goddard> yo
<Nabby> jarsee,
<Nabby> * For ATI chipsets: radeon.modeset=0
<Nabby> * For nVidia chipsets: xforcevesa or nomodeset
<Nabby> * For GeForce and Generic: nouveau.modeset=0
<Nabby> * For Intel: i915.modeset=0
<FloodBot1> Nabby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nabby> doh
<Nabby> brb
<walden> what's a good tool for transferring photos to or from your iPod/iPhone?
<jarsee> Nabby, noquiet, noslash,nouveau.modeset=0, all set before the -- same results.
<jarsee> nosplash
<Gnea> !machine-id
 * Gnea wonders why machine-id has to be such a PITA
<Nabby> jarsee, well, I dunno then :(
<walden> attempting to manage iOS photos via shotwell results in "Unable to fetch previews from the camera: Unspecified error (-1)"
<arianius> 2 eepc's both about same hardware one had old ubuntu other win starter on one with ubuntu kubuntu installation goes smooth no problems 5 min its done, the one with win starter it gets to the part to chose what to do after choosing install i get logo loading then screen goes black and all bunch of letters fly down when it finishes im in terminal with ability to tipe commands but no matter what
<arianius> i do i still end up there. would formating the hdd before trying to install kubuntu help?
<subcool> could someone help me
<acerimmer> !ask|subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jarsee> Nabby, Okay thanks for the help. I could spring on a new video card, but this one isn't all too old..
<Nabby> jarsee, maybe try to boot the live environment. What helped for me also was booting from USB, but that was a different problem most likely
<subcool> i am running fsck on my sdcard, and it appears to be corrupt- but the suggested command doesnt work either
<Nabby> jarsee, I don't want to put you on a wild goose chase :)
<walden> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863257
<walden> Top 10 problems with Unity/Ubuntu 11.10 and their solutions
<walden> quite handy actually
<jarsee> Nabby, been chasin' since this AM =)
<jarsee> Nabby, so the Live Environment - as in Try w/o installing option?
<Nabby> jarsee, yes
<Nabby> jarse, if you get that working you might get some more info on what's going wrong. But most likely you will face the same problems there.
<Nabby> jarsee, I mean
<jarsee> Nabby, just tried that. Same results
<subcool> take that acerimmer - no help
<Nabby> jarsee, I'm all out of ideas jarsee. It's most likely some modeset/nomodeset option somewhere
<Nabby> brb
<jarsee> Nabby, thanks. let met ry more optoins.
<acerimmer> subcool: sorry.  if you stated teh problem i missed.  restate please?
<subcool> i am running fsck on my sdcard, and it appears to be corrupt- but the suggested command doesnt work either
<acerimmer> subcool: please paste your output.
<acerimmer> !paste|subcool
<ubottu> subcool: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kahh> I've run into trouble with ubuntu not saving on my HD, can someone provide guidance on whether my current setup looks ok? http://www.screencast.com/t/SuXllxTx
<kahh> I mean.. when I close it, my previous work of installing ruby on rails is void..
<subcool> acerimmer, your funny
<syddraf> I am running Xubuntu 11.10 and the Catalyst Control Center is closing whenever I make a change and press apply, without applying any of the changes.
<acerimmer> subcool: you ran a command.  you stated it showed critical information.  you asked for help solving a problem BUT you won't show us the output?
<kahh>  I've run into trouble with ubuntu not saving on my HD, can someone provide guidance on whether my current setup looks ok? http://www.screencast.com/t/SuXllxTx
<subcool> acerimmer, i thought u were pasting about me pasting that 2 line question.
<acerimmer> subcool: look, let's make it easy.  will you please paste the output from the command you ran??
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822036
<mister2> hey, i have a satellite thing that connects into the wall and then a wireless d-link router plugged into that via a lan cable. When i directly plug in a computer to the 'surf beam' thing i get no internet, is that because there's no DHCP server when i take the router out of the loop?
<joshua__> hey
<acerimmer> subcool: This is a really old thread by now, but I just wanted to note that I came across it having the same problem and discovered that my issue was that the labels on my partitions had changed. I just dropped to root shell prompt and fixed the labels in /etc/fstab to match the partitions displayed by fdisk, and everything was fine.  SEE: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=35412
<hillshum> Windows 7 (32-bit) on this machine sees 4GB of RAM, as does the BIOS. Ubuntu (32-bit) sees 2.7GB. Do I need to be using 64-bit Ubuntu?
<kahh> please..  I've run into trouble with ubuntu not saving on my HD, can someone provide guidance on whether my current setup looks ok? http://www.screencast.com/t/SuXllxTx
<joshua__> yep
<joshua__> definitely
<OerHeks> hillshum, you could try 64 bit, or install the PAE kernel wich can use/see more than 4 gb
<acerimmer> kahh: you haven't installed ubuntu yet.
<hillshum> OerHeks: I'll try 64bit, but 32 should see a full 4GB right?
<kahh> ... im running it
<joshua__> no
<OerHeks> hillshum, 4 gb memory, including video memory, pci memory etc etc
<joshua__> only 64 bit recognises 4gb ram
<joshua__> 3 +
<hillshum> Ahh.
<joshua__> so if you have 3gb or more you need 64
 * hillshum begins downloading 64-bit Ubuntu.
<acerimmer> kahh: once ubuntu is installed, close the virtual machine.  set the machine to boot from the HD.  turn the virtual machine on and it should boot ubuntu.
<kahh> acerimmer: ok, how do i set the machine to boot from HD?
<acerimmer> kahh:  did you complete the ubuntu installation??
<kahh> yes
<kahh> im in the gnome-terminal now
<acerimmer> kahh: is this virtual box?
<kahh> yes
<kahh> oracle VM virtualbox
<kahh> and ubuntu 11.10
<acerimmer> kahh: VIRTUAL BOX: machine>close>do not save the settings
<kahh> acerimmer: save the machine state, send the shutdown signal or power off the machine?
<acerimmer> kahh: right.
<acerimmer> kahh: power off
<kahh> ok done
<kahh> now how to boot from HD?
<hillshum> It says "Push F12 to select boot device" or something to that effect
<acerimmer> kahh: Settings>System>click HARD DISK only
<cheasee> hi, i installed iRedMail and iRedMail-Admin, great thing, just i cant afford the admin, does anybody know an alternative webif formanaging virtual domains/users through mysql for postfix/dovecot ?
<acerimmer> kahh: that should do it.   turn the machine on
<cheasee> ive looked through http://www.postfix.org/addon.html but i cant find a webif wich allows setting things like forwards
<kahh> acerimmer: great really appreciate it
<acerimmer> kahh: no problem
<Frolox> Hia l!!!
<Frolox> Hi a lL!!!
<syddraf> I am running Xubuntu 11.10 and the Catalyst Control Center is closing whenever I make a change and press apply, without applying any of the changes. Does anyone have any ideas about what could be going wrong?
<Frolox> Hi all!!!
<acerimmer> kahh: for full screen support, see virtual box help for "install guest additions"
<acerimmer> Frolox: greetings
<Frolox> Why me kicked on offtopic ubuntu!??!?!
<subcool> acerimmer, this disc is a sdcard for my phone.
<acerimmer> subcool: thought you needed ubuntu install help.  Sorry but IDK anymore to offer.  re-ask the channel.
<subcool> acerimmer, k- thanks
<OerHeks> subcool did you try  e2fsck -b 8193 /media/BE7E-0BDE/ as suggested in your paste ?
<subcool> yep
<OerHeks> i see no -b 8193 in your output
<Gnea> Hi all, I'm having a supremely annoying time trying to solve this problem.  I just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.04 with the hope that my system freezing issue would have been fixed.  It has not.  The existence of /var/lib/dbus/machine-id is a plague and why is that so? System is x86_64
<subcool> OerHeks, i ran it
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822051
<ickefes> hi guys. i have a "new" mother board and now my lubuntu does not recognize the VIA 1708s HD Audio. How can make alsa see my sound card=
<Gnea> Everytime I go to run NetworkManager or wicd, the system hardlocks... there's an error before it hardlocks about that file... it used to be zero-length... then I removed it and now it's filled up to 33 bytes... now the system won't even boot!  I can get it into a shell prompt to try to fix the problem... but I can't seem to find a fix on google or ubuntuforums... what am I missing here?
<celthunder> ickefes: lspci show it?
<ickefes> i get "aplay: device_list:240: no soundcards found..." when i type aplay -l
<codepal> I have a partition table like | PART 1 EXT4 | PART 2 EXT4 Ubuntu 12 |  Ext3 Ubuntu 10.04 | Swap |
<ickefes> looking through lspci now...
<codepal> What I want to do is move part2 into Part1 and then resize so PART 1 & 2 are merged....
<codepal> possibe?
<ickefes> nope. the only via it finds is the pata ide controller
<sharkmap> hi all
<ModFather> how i can see what is the RAM memory inused on my box? ( without top or free -m ? )
<kahh> acerimmer: thanks, i think I installed it haha
<acerimmer> kahh: just for you http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/success%20kid.jpg
<kahh> acerimmer: haha thanks
<celthunder> ModFather: uh cat /proc/meminfo
<ickefes> celthunder...
<codepal> nm think I found it - http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/move_system_partition_to_new_hard_drive_larger_partition
<celthunder> ickefes: ? idk what you need to do it it doesn't show up...try lsusb if the system in no way sees it not sure how you're going to add it
<ModFather> celthunder : does free -m shows only the cache/buffer and not the real memoery in used
<ickefes> celthunder: when i used puppy studio it found it right away
<celthunder> ModFather: it shows with and without cache and buffer
<Gnea> okay, well, it looks like I'll just have to go back to using /etc/network/interfaces the old fashioned way
<ubuntunoob> hey everyone i was wondering the difference between using 64 bit or 32 bit on a intel core 2 macbook pro 2,2
<ubuntunoob> is there a significant speed difference?
<ubuntunoob> or is it about the same?
<acerimmer> !64|ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<acerimmer> ubuntunoob: unless yo u have more than 4 gigs of ram, no real difference or benefit
<ubuntunoob> so it's better to use 32 bit then?
<acerimmer> ubuntunoob: yes
<ubuntunoob> i only have 3 gigas
<ubuntunoob> gigs*
<ubuntunoob> k thx
<Girffe> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and I'm learning how to use the terminal
<Girffe> if you want to execute a file
<Girffe> but it has a long file name
<Girffe> like, when you want to run an installation file
<codepal> tab usually complets the filename....
<Girffe> is there a way to select the first file in a directory or something like that?
<itguru> I'm getting an unable to write to temporary file error 13 on a linux box, and I googled around, and it suppose to be permssions issue, but other mysql databases on the same instance are running fine - this seems like a red herring error, any ideas?
<itguru> http://pastebin.com/ZjgBFxwX - Usually, when I've faced this error in the past it's been permissions, but other databases are running okay, and it's got me confused. This is being thown up by a php based website
<Girffe> ahhh
<codepal> Girffe, so just start typing then tab
<Girffe> thank you very much codepal
<codepal> I'm embarrased, the extended parition had to be resized first then I moved the logical partition inside of it to the beginning... whew, thank goodness gparted handled all that.
<Someguy> is there a way to access the file system above the home folder from the terminal?
<Someguy> so, for example, you could navigate to /usr/ in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> Someguy: cd /usr/
<Someguy> how does that work, then?
<Someguy> are you not allowed to make other folders called usr?
<Someguy> cd
<codepal> cd = change directory - if exists
<codepal> - / = root filesystem
<Jordan_U> Someguy: The '/' at the beginning of the path means that the path is relative to the filesystem root.
<Someguy> but if you have a folder in your current directory called usr, how would the terminal know whether to navigate to that folder or to the fil-
<Someguy> ah, thanks
<samsamsupersam> If I resize (grow) the extended partition that holds the partition of my ubuntu install using fdisk, will that erase the ubuntu partition or just relocate it so that if I run boot-repair everything will be as it was?
<lkjoel> samsamsupersam: I don't think it should erase it, but I
<codepal> fdisk?
<lkjoel>  *'ve never tried before
<codepal> I'm using gparted
<Jordan_U> samsamsupersam: Technically if you only resize it "to the right" you should be fine, but I highly recommend against using fdisk. Use a tool that understands filesystems and will keep you safe like GParted.
<acerimmer> samsamsupersam: resize will resize the partition - not erase.
<samsamsupersam> kk thanks
<itguru> I tired to test if the mysql user could write to /tmp by su mysql but the owner turned out to be root?? am I missing something here?
<three18ti> here's a good one, just installed Ubuntu as a HyperV guest, I have networking but it did not createa resolv.conf by default, and appears to be ignoring it completely anyway.  (I can do an nslookup of dig if I specify the nameserver in my resolv.conf, but nslookup without specifying the DNS server times out...) Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> itguru: You are somehow mistaken. Please pastebin teh commands you ran that made you think this happened and their exact output.
<Slagwag> any thoughts on alternatives to serverbeach / rackspace
<Mike9863> I tunnel all my Internet traffic through an SSH proxy which allows me to have faster speeds at my University, however for some reason the speeds I am getting are lower than what I should be getting. When I try connecting over the proxy on my friend's computer it works correctly, however no matter what I do I cannot get it to work correctly on mine. Could this be an issue with drivers or something?
<absolutionx> Are you on university wifi?
<Quietus> Finally got a wireless hotpot running with 11.10 without things going to hell, but client machines aren't assigned ip/dns.  Anyone who can help to figure out how to get my MBP to say hi to the router through ubuntu hotspot?
<intelligentfool> how can i verify that my repo's are setup correctly? i can't get apt-get to update my install of eclipse
<bazhang> intelligentfool, to what version number
<intelligentfool> 3.7
<intelligentfool> i'm running 3.5 right now
<bazhang> intelligentfool, and what version of Ubuntu are you on
<intelligentfool> 10.10
<bazhang> intelligentfool, 11.10 has 3.7
<intelligentfool> 10.10 doesn't?
<OerHeks> ppa:eclipse-team/ppa is outdated
<intelligentfool> what's ppa?
<phnewbie> ppa - personal package archive
<WXZ> I'm still trying to recover these files, I ctrl + deleted all the directories in a directory on an ntfs partition.
<WXZ> nothing seems to work, although I have an image of the partition
<phnewbie> Personal Package Archives (PPA) allow you to upload Ubuntu source packages to be built and published as an apt repository by Launchpad.
<OerHeks> intelligentfool, ubuntu 11.10 is uptodate, according to http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-java-developers/indigosr1
<Kireji> I'd like to put together an ubuntu laptop - does anyone sell hardware designed similarly to the titanium framed macbookpro with current x86_64 cpus?
<jgornick> Hey guys, so I have a situation where I setup a 10.04 AMI 64-bit and am trying to setup my site in /var/www. So, /var/www can only be access by root and not the ubuntu user. I need to clone in a repository from github to /var/www. What would be the best approach for this? Give my ubuntu user permissions to /var/www, or create a folder in my ubuntu user home directory and then symlink from /var/www/mysite -> ~/www/mysite or any other
<jgornick> recommendations?
<FloodBot1> jgornick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kireji> is there perhaps a community of forum that discusses ubuntu-compatible hardware?
<jgornick> Don't flood? That
<Bsims> Kireji: google for the motherboard manucafaturer
<Bsims> Kireji: I mean its an intel mb of some make
<Kireji> Bsims: so start with the motherboard, then look for laptop designs?
<Bsims> Kireji: check the Ubuntu hw compatibility list/forum
<Bsims> Kireji: Yup
<Kireji> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 ?
<Bsims> Kireji: money words are northbridge and sound chipset
<Kireji> sound as in audio? or sound as is resilient
<Bsims> Kireji: thats the right forum, and sound as in audio, worst case bring a live cd with ya
<PDG1> I tried putting this laptop in hibernation and now it says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" and now the built in wireless isn't working... any ideas on what i could try?\
<WXZ> help, I ctrl + deleted all the directories in a directory on an ntfs partition. How do I recover them, I used ddrescue to create an image of the partition and I'm too tech unsavvy to get any results with foremost, scalpel and everything else.
<Chotaz> is there any alternative in ubuntu for everest on Windows or PCWizard?
<Nach0z> Chotaz: what's Everest do exactly?
<Bsims> WXZ: do you have a native windows install?
<WXZ> Bsims: can you rephrase that question?
<Chotaz> Nach0z: hardware summary with brand/model/etc
<Bsims> WXZ: do you have windows?
<WXZ> Bsims: I have a virtual machine with a windows xp machine on it, is that good enough?
<Bsims> WXZ: DiskInternals Uneraser is my goto program for that not tried it under wine http://www.diskinternals.com/
<Bsims> try it
<Nach0z> Chotaz: lshw. do 'sudo apt-get install lshw lshw-gtk'
<Nach0z> Chotaz: then in your terminal do 'lshw-gtk'
<Chotaz> Nach0z:
<Nach0z> Chotaz: if that doesn't do enough for you, check out HardInfo from wiki.hardinfo.org
<Nach0z> ....?
<Chotaz> Ty :)
 * Bsims grins WXZ the disk internals tools are often better than anything even from msdn
<WXZ> Bsims: I'm trying it out now, but I've had bad luck with recovery tools through windows, because after all, I didn't delete them on windows.
<buzzsaw_> good evening.  I just installed ubuntu onto a lenova 3000 n100 and everything seems to work so far but the trackpad
<Bsims> WXZ: I can see that, like I said, not tried it on anything but native, let me know will ya
<buzzsaw_> I have not played with linux on a laptop before and am not sure were to start
<WXZ> Bsims: will do
<Nach0z> Chotaz: anytime
<Bsims> buzzsaw_: in general it works well, but some wierdness on occasion
<Quietus> When you see 6yo kids on youtube able to get the ubuntu hotspot working with ease, it's incredibly frustrating.
<mega>  mega72
<Bsims> thats a toy I've not played with
<acerimmer> Quietus: don't feel bad.  those are aliens
<Quietus> heh
<buzzsaw_> the reviews I read said nothing about touchpad not working :-)
<Chotaz> Im willing to buy a new HIGH-END folding/mining rig, what is better supported atm, ATI or NVIDIA?
<dagerik> In 11.10 I can use notify-send to send notifications to desktop. How how is this done in 10.04?
<Bsims> heh file a bug or at least mentoion it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543009
<Nach0z> Quietus: lol. you mean wireless?
<Bsims> Chotaz: ATI, though I prefer nvidia drivers in general
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  when buying new hardware for a linux box. Id avoid ati. and dont buy 'just released' hardware. stick with stuff thats been out a few months.
<xangua> dagerik: the same way, and you also need libnotify-bin as in oneiric
<Quietus> Yeah nachoz, trying to share an ether dsl connection over wifi.
<Quietus> MacBook Pro connects, but isn't assigned an ip or dns by ubuntu.
<Chotaz> dr willis im going eather for a 570 or a 6970, thats been out long enough, right?
<Nach0z> Quietus: that sounds like a barrel o' monkeys there.
 * dr_willis has no idea what a 'folding/mining' rig is doing that  to know what its real needs are.
<Bsims> Quietus: wierd not even by dhcp?
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  they been out more then 6 mo? if so there should be very few issues. I dont keep track of #'s for video cards any more
<buzzsaw_> the weird thing is when I had the live cd in the touchpad worked
<Bsims> in short nvidia is a binary blog what Just Works... ATI is open source, and tends to suck, though the older stuff is pure gold
<PDG1> seriously confused about why i cant get my wireless card working that was working no problems before
<dr_willis> I have way too many issues with ati new or old...
<Nach0z> Quietus: you seen the ubuntu router help page by any chance?
<dr_willis> but ive gotten rid of most all my ati stuff now a days.
<Bsims> buzzsaw_: wierd try the live cd and dump the net config to a printer
<buzzsaw_> the net config?
<Bsims> yeah
<Quietus> I've looked everywhere nachoz, seems 11.10 did mean things to the hotspot.
<buzzsaw_> what do you mean by the net config?
<Nach0z> Quietus: that's unfortunate bud. I'd help if I could but I'm not familiar with routing in Ubuntu. you might try asking some of the good people in the OpenWRT channel, it's linux-based so they should have some idea of how to get it done
<Bsims> try this: ifconfig >lp
<Bsims> assuming you have a printer set up
<dr_willis> errr ifconfig | lp   you mean?
<buzzsaw_> what does the network config have to do with the keyboard?
<Quietus> This is a fresh out of the box ubuntu install.  Setting up the hotspot is the first thing I've tried, so not a great first impression.
<Bsims> Oh not network and yes dr_willis you is right, make it /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bsims> sorry longish day
<buzzsaw_> I know how that goes :-)
<Bsims> though its wierd it worked on live and not installed
<Chotaz> So I'm better of with Nvidia, i guess
<Bsims> <-- has a 18 month daughter and is primary caretaker for my dad with alhimers
<Quietus> Well enough of this, time to go download FreeBSD.
<kah> how do you login using /msg nickserv?
<Chotaz> kah just do /ns identify password
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  i find it safer to stick with midrange video cards :)  hard to justify these high end beasts that exist these days
<subcool> i am running fsck on my sdcard, and it appears to be corrupt- but the suggested command doesnt work either
<lalaland1125> This is going to sound stupid, but I need to connect to two networks at the same time.
<Chotaz> dr_willis: unless you income depends on your GPU power :D
<damselfly9> lalaland1125: that's a common need
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  makes me wonder what sort of weirdness you are doing.
<damselfly9> lalaland1125: you use two net cards
<lalaland1125> Like have two ip addresses, one that is given me to by dhcp, and I also need to have a static one as well to connect to a webcam.
<Chotaz> dr_willis: google bitcoin mining
<buzzsaw_> is there some kind of keybaord configuration that I could check I wonder.
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  i will pass on that - to much like a ponzi scheme to me.
<buzzsaw_> hah most of my experience with linux is server ;-)   nothing connected to it :-)
<lalaland1125> Don't have two network cards. I guess I can keep on manually switching then.
<damselfly9> lalaland1125:one of the net cards will end up being eth0, and the other eth1
<lalaland1125> I can't just plug both networks into a switch and create some sort of virtual network card?
<damselfly9> lalaland1125: it's an ethernet webcam?
<damselfly9> lalaland1125: only if you want to share your video with the whole world
<dsnyders> If I have eth0 set to 192.168.7.42 with netmask 255.255.255.0, and its link light is on, why does it say destination host is unreachable?
<buzzsaw_> hummm, brb
<dr_willis> lalaland1125:  you might want to do a write up or drawing of you rnetwork layout and devices to make things clearer.
<Chotaz> Anyone has a 6970 with ubuntu?
<lalaland1125> I don't care about sharing the video with the whole world. I only care about not having to manually switch back and forth with ifconfig and dhclient.
<lalaland1125> dr_willis, I will do that now.
<dr_willis> lalaland1125:  one normally gets a router to  make things liek this easier.
<dr_willis> with a pc with 2 network cards. you are sort of turning it into the same setup as a router would be using. one wan address one lan address
<damselfly9> lalaland1125: too bad the webcam doesn't have a usb port on it too
<stephenh> just make a secod interface gahhh
<Fretta> is the service utility not available on hardy?
<buzzsaw_> okay so I rebooted and it worked :-)
<Fretta> e.g. sudo service apache2 restart
<danes> hello, I am receiving a Disk utility message that hard disk problems are detected... I am well aware of this situation. How can I stop getting those messages?
<DonJuan> Is there anyone that could lend a hand with trouble shooting MTP with my Galaxy Nexus?
<DonJuan> The connection in Ubuntu that is.
<Bsims> danes: install smarttools and run a drive test
<Mike9863> I tunnel all my Internet traffic through an SSH proxy which allows me to have faster speeds at my University, however for some reason the speeds I am getting are lower than what I should be getting. When I try connecting over the proxy on my friend's computer it works correctly, however no matter what I do I cannot get it to work correctly on mine. Could this be an issue with drivers or something?
<Bsims> why don't you want to hear the deathscreams of a failing device
<danes> Bsims, I don't need to remind me every 5 minutes and display it like 50 times...
<damselfly9> danes, if the messages are that frequent, you might not be seeing them much longer
<Bsims> ignore any messages marked critcical... it will fade in time
<acerimmer> lol
<lalaland1125> Oops, unplugged my switch while unplugging camera.
<WXZ> Bsims: I mounted the disk image, but the directory I deleted from says "0 recoverable files", so I'm scanning the Recovered files Virtual folder
<stephenh> Mike9863: ssh tunnels will slow you down due to the overhead btw
<lalaland1125> Anyways, my network looks like http://postimage.org/image/j8a3tj6k7/
<lalaland1125> I can easily connect to the router by doing dhclient eth0
<stephenh> you're probably better off using an https proxy than an ssh tunnel
<lalaland1125> And easily connect to the camera with ifconfig eth0 10.24.29.8
<lalaland1125> Now how do I connect to both at once.
<damselfly9> lalaland1125, the webcam is ethernet-only?
<lalaland1125> Yes
<akem> lalaland1125, is it a security IP camera?
<lalaland1125> It is an axis cam, but it is not being used for security purposes.
<danes> damselfly9, what do you mean? I don't get it :s
<Bsims> that sounds reasonable WXZ
<akem> ha ok
<Bsims> heh may be just gone WXZ
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why am I getting a destination host unreachable?  eth0 is 192.168.7.42 and target is 192.168.7.1
<damselfly9> lalaland1125: is this a laptop maybe?
<WXZ> Bsims: I will kill myself, come back to life, then rekill myself.
<lalaland1125> No, I am a desktop.
<Bsims> ya got a backup right?
<lalaland1125> This is not that serious of a problem, I can just manually switch, but if there is an easy solution, it is always nice to save time.
<Mike9863> stephenh: The connection to the server is unthrottled because it belongs to the university. I used to get 50/120 when I ssh'd but for a while now (it might be because I reinstalled Ubuntu) I've only been getting 20/60 or so.
<damselfly9> lalaland1125, could you afford a usb ethernet adapter? some of them are cheap
<dsnyders> Why can't lalaland1125 multi-home the interface?
<damselfly9> danes, what I meant was that if you're getting that many harddrive warnings, the harddrive might be non-functional soon, so you won't be seeing any more messages
<dsnyders> lalaland1125, have you tried going into your network settings, clicking on the ipv4 tab and adding multiple addresses?
<acerimmer> kind of like ignoring the "service engine immediately" warning light on your car....
<lalaland1125> Yeah, I am looking that up right now.
<lalaland1125> It seems to be exactly what I was looking for, reading the manual.
<D4rth_B4n3> is there a way to run the network autoconfig that is running when u instal the server ??? (ubuntu server 10.04 LTS 32 bit)
<dsnyders> lalaland1125, It's amazing what they put in manuals these days.
<lalaland1125> I am still connected here, right?
<damselfly9> yes
<lalaland1125> works like a charm
<lalaland1125> sudo ip addr add 10.24.29.7/24 dev eth0
<Bsims> lalaland1125: wrong window?
<damselfly9> your isp will be seeing two hosts connected to your modem
<lalaland1125> These types of settings reset on reboot, correct?
<dsnyders> lalaland1125, what is the ip command?  is that new?
<LosFrijoles> hey im having a problem: i just ran warcraft III in fullscreen (wine 1.3) and now Ubuntu has stretched the screen so that 5-10 pixels are outside the edge of the monitor. i have logged out/in and also restarted to no avail. any suggestions?
<lalaland1125> I think it is sort of new. Its supposedly part of the new iproute2 utilities.
<benqjcevil2010> hi everybody
<dsnyders> iproute2?
<agu10^> How do i run a program if unity is not working?
<dsnyders> Maybe that's why my ping isn't working.
<aeon-ltd> agu10^: don't use unity? ...
<dsnyders> ubottu
<aeon-ltd> agu10^: log out, change session (any will do) log back in
<agu10^> How do i run a terminal if unity plugin does not work?
<agu10^> Only the bar is missing
<damselfly9> lalaland1125, can you either configure your cable router to use 10.x.x.x addresses or configure your webcam to use 192.168.x.x addresses?
<agu10^> Everyrhing else works
<acerimmer> agu10^: Alt F2
<agu10^> No
<agu10^> A graphic term
<benqjcevil2010> hey i have a problem. im install wine but i dont know use that
<acerimmer> !wine|benqjcevil2010
<ubottu> benqjcevil2010: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dsnyders> !ip
<agu10^> A graphic terminal so i can run a graphic program
<aeon-ltd> agu10^: alt-f2 makes a launcher appear
<dsnyders> !iproute2
<aeon-ltd> agu10^: you are thinking of 'ctrl-alt-fx'
<agu10^> It dowsnt work
<agu10^> Everything works except the launcher bar
<agu10^> Alt f2 doesnt fo anything
<danes> hello, is there an antivirus for ubuntu? I think my hard drive has a virus and I want to scan all my files and delete whatever is infected...
<danes> I know virus are just for windows
<aeon-ltd> danes: to scan for windows viruses?
<acerimmer> danes: clamav or klamav
<danes> what about the virus definitions? how good is it?
<aeon-ltd> danes: not true, there are viruses for every OS
<danes> well, true but not as many as for windows
<quixotedon> so what antivirus app do you think is the best for ubuntu?
<damselfly9> danes, are you sure all the hard drive warning messages aren't caused by hardware failure?
<dsnyders> So... route add and  ifconfig are out the window?
<acerimmer> quixotedon:  6 years ubuntu.  never used a virus checker.    never had a virus...
<benqjcevil2010> i want a good antivirus for my ubuntu
<danes> damselfly9, yes, I know I have a defective internal hdd since I run the tool to check integrity and what is infected with virus is an external hdd
<quixotedon> acerimmer: i agree with you, i'm always confident with the file transfer using usb flash disk/external hard disk on ubuntu
<agu10^> some virus run on wine
<Chotaz> agu10^: thats why i dont run wine
<quixotedon> agu10^: omg!!
<sala> hi all, how can i know previous state of shutdown for ubuntu server? either clean, force, etc?
<danes> quixotedon, I am not sure about your question that is why I ask...
<benqjcevil2010> i want a good antivirus for my ubuntu
<agu10^> Chotz: virus are not that bad
<flowerpot> benqjcevil2010, best antivirus is common sense.
<benqjcevil2010> what
<danes> quixotedon, I think I did not ask the right question. I just want to know if the antivirus definitions are being updated so that it will catch recent viruses...
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Why am I getting destination host unreachable?
<damselfly9> danes. clamav gets updated nearly every day. but it's detection rate isn't perfect
<Mike9863> Whenever I try to move a file to a usb stick, it never finishes. Can anyone help?
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: NO detection rates are perfect
<danes> damselfly9, thanks
<quixotedon> Mike9863: have you tried it somewhere else?
<jfeole> dsnyders - your machine can't connect with the remote host..
<pedro> whats the diff between "muse " and "ardour2" ?
<jfeole> try using the remote machine IP Address if you have it..
<benqjcevil2010> ubuntu not use antivirus?
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: most virus writers go after the easy target - windows.
<hydrox24> acerimmer: and if they bother to go for linux then it'll be designed for servers
<Mike9863> quixotedon: I've tried it with multiple USB keys and I keep getting the same result
<dsnyders> jfeole, remote host is a linksys router, ip 192.168.7.1 and my eth0 is 192.168.7.42.  link lights are on.
<benqjcevil2010> i like that
<benqjcevil2010> whre you from acerimer
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: usa usa usa!
<benqjcevil2010> ok im from vnzla bro
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: so I see.
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: try the *buntu, use the *buntu, trust the *buntu
<benqjcevil2010> are you expert or developper of ubuntu?
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: no and no.  just a user.
<benqjcevil2010> acerimmer ok. your age?
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: ubuntu support does not require age identification
<WXZ> can anyone tell me what happens when you delete a file in ubuntu with ctrl + del?
<benqjcevil2010> lol
<benqjcevil2010> ok
<benqjcevil2010> nice to me you acerimmer
<Psi-Jack> Okay, WHY exactly does Ubuntu 11.10 SOMETIMES (not consistently), halt at grub without a default timer? What's causing that nonsense?
<acerimmer> benqjcevil2010: likewise.  happy computing to you.
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, have you made in changes in etc/default/gru
<urlin2u> b
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: Never.
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, have you run a update-grub to see if this changes this?
<Psi-Jack> It's only happening specifically in Ubuntu 11.10, and since I'm running this as a server on 4 virtual machines, that's causing issues.
<wilson_> does anyone here know how to use  SKYPE4py???
<benqjcevil2010> http://www.facebook.com/pages/electrowebjc/286344538052765
<benqjcevil2010> please visit my web
<Psi-Jack> benqjcevil2010: Freenode foes not permit spam/advertising, sorry.
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, I'm not familiar with servers really
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: It's Ubuntu, so it should be the same as a desktop, in respects.
<agu10^_> How do i disable compiz?
<Psi-Jack> As to why grub suddenly decides not to have a countdown.
<benqjcevil2010> ok
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, you could pstebin your etc I asked about and I could compare it with mine.
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: You running 11.10?
<urlin2u> pas_yeah
<urlin2u> agu10^_, which desktop are you running?
<agu10^_> Unity
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, yeah
<urlin2u> agu10^_, unity is a plugun in compiz.
<urlin2u> plugin
<agu10^> Unity is not working!
<agu10^> How do i make it work again?
<stuntmachine> What is the difference between manual and static in /etc/network/interfaces?  For example, I could say, "iface eth0 inet manual" or I could say, "iface eth0 inet static" and both will work...
<Psi-Jack> agu10^: You're the only person I've ever heard wanting it to work. :p
<agu10^> Lol
<agu10^> What do you use?
<Psi-Jack> stuntmachine: manual takes no options. It's used for bonding and/or bridge devices.
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, here's mine if needed.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/822137/
<WHAT_UP> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I'm at my office now with 1 of each mac and linux laptops connected to the same wifi network. How would I get the mac to access, say, apache on the linux machine?
<stuntmachine> Psi-Jack:  Any idea where I can find more information about this?  Like a manpage or something?
<Psi-Jack> stuntmachine: man interfaces, ironically.
<agu10^> I enabled 3d cube and now unity does not work
<agu10^> Wtf?
<benqjcevil2010> good night people of freenode
<WHAT_UP> I was hoping that just http://hostname or http://192.168.2.132 (the local ip according to ifconfig) would work, but neither of them do. Interestingly, ifconfig on both seems to return a different type of address (the mac gives 128.112.*.*).
<stuntmachine> Psi-Jack:  ah nice… thank you
<urlin2u> agu10^, yeah you need to find a web page on doing this, you can reset it with unity --reset in the terminal
<stuntmachine> Psi-Jack:  It's one of those things I've done for years but never understood why…  I'm simply not satisfied with doing something and not knowing why :)
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: The only main difference I see in yours and mine is the default timeout is 10 on yours, 2 on mine, and you have quiet and splash on your DEFAULT CMDLINE
<agu10^> What do you use if not unity?
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, I have seen most often that people change thatdefault timeout and have problems usually it is to 0 and can't get the grub.
<danes> is there any usb hub to network supported for ubuntu? I would like to connect my usb scanner and hdd to the network and be able to use them within my network
<agu10^> What do u use instead of unity?
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: When it starts up and I see a grub menu, there is no timeout, this happends only sometimes, but when it does, it's annoying, cause I don't see it until I bring up the VNC console to the guest VM.
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: I usually notice it when the CPU is pegged for a while on the charts, because while on grub, it's using a lot of CPU doing nothing. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Which is .. Wierd, but normal.
<urlin2u> agu10^, I use unity with the cube but I used a web page to set it up correctly. it does loose the window headers at times, but I have a restart for compiz on the desktop to fix this.
<danes> anyone knows if the Belkin F5L009 5-Port Network USB Hub works with ubuntu?
<agu10^> How do i clear all i did in compiz? Unity is not working. Gnome with effects neither
<urlin2u> agu10^, look here for web pages after resetting unity. https://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=oneiric+compiz+cube&btnG=Search&gbv=1&sei=YgkmT4vAAYqliQLX36SGCA
<agu10^> I cant reset it
<agu10^> First i need to get it working
<agu10^> Im on my phone.
<urlin2u> agu10^, log out then back in or reboot to get some back at least the terminal and run compiz --reset then
<agu10^> Ok
<dimas_> i have an application that keep crashing all the time so i open it in the terminal and is giving me a error that says "not freed memory blocks" so is anybody who could direct me to a solution?
<agu10^> Unknown option --reser
<urlin2u> agu10^, unity --reset
<Psi-Jack> agu10^: You mean --reset, correct?
<urlin2u> agu10^, I think thats it compiz --replace restarts compiz unity --reset I believe makes it stock
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: But thanks for the paste. I added "quiet" to my DEFAULT_CMDLINE stuff, and now my firewalls and director vm's boot up faster. ;)
<urlin2u> agu10^, sorry unity --reset I believe sets it stock
<urlin2u> Psi-Jack, cool
<agu10^> How do i reset compiz config?
<urlin2u> agu10^, it is unity --replace  sorry you have a terminal?
<agu10^> It doesmt do anything
<Psi-Jack> agu10^: Quick and easy solution, from a terminal, you could mv ~/.local to ~/.local-old  -- This will totally reset your entire desktop environment back to rebuild it from scratch as if it were freshly installed.
<urlin2u> agu10^, http://askubuntu.com/questions/70572/reset-unity-and-gnome-to-default-values
<Psi-Jack> And you can put stuff back from ~/.local-old back into the new ~/.local, as you see fit.
<agu10^> I cant open a terminal without unity
<Psi-Jack> CTRL+ALT+F1
<agu10^> Thats a tty
<Psi-Jack> Thats perfectly fine.
<agu10^> Yhis vommand wont work on a tty
<agu10^> It says it cant find a screen
<Psi-Jack> The methods /I/ suggested, doesn't require X at all.
<buzzsaw> okay everything is up and going but now wifi does not seem to want to work.
<mannytu> How do u go back ftom tty mode
<Psi-Jack> you have 6 tty console.
<buzzsaw> I have a bcm4311 first I installed the driver it recomended and rebooted
<Psi-Jack> The 7th and up are X
<buzzsaw> that did not work so I googled ubuntu bcm4311 and tried a few different tutorials with non successful
<agu10^> That didnt work. Unity still not working
<Psi-Jack> What didn't work?
<agu10^> Unity
<Psi-Jack> ...
<agu10^> I only see thw wallpaper and cursor
<Psi-Jack> Nevermind. I'm done trying.
<buzzsaw> then I modified my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and it still does not show up
<urlin2u> agu10^, sorry for the confusion, I just spent 11 hours writing a paper for school, if you get it reset google you release and compiz cube there are lots of sites, as well there is a #compiz channel, it is a bit tricky compiz does not refresh well in unity.
<agu10^> Ok
<urlin2u> agu10^, you will need a compiz restart button to do all of this the fusion-icon is what I use you can make a launcher ask for a link if needed.
<agu10^> How can i reset config to make unity work?
<agu10^> Still not working
<urlin2u> agu10^, did ou run the unity --reset
<agu10^> Only wallpaper and mouse cursor
<urlin2u> you
<agu10^> Yes
<urlin2u> agu10^, logout again or reboot
<agu10^> I did
<agu10^> Many times
<D4rth_B4n3> i have two screens now works good but my sound always comes out of the laptop speakers even if have headphones (stereo AUX) pluged in does somebody know how to fix that ?
<guid0f0x> agu10^, is compiz a factor?
<agu10^> Probably
<Psi-Jack> urlin2u: My question is, what actuallY DOES work "well" with Unity? hehe
<Psi-Jack> heh
<preludelinux> nothing ~ heh
<agu10^> If i use gnome no effects, everyrhing works fine
<Psi-Jack> preludelinux: Exactly.
<acerimmer> D4rth_B4n3: Systems>Preferences>Sound & check all the settings.
<guid0f0x> agu10^, compiz and untiy don't play well together...sooo easy to hose..
<Psi-Jack> I personally can't understand why it is Canonical insists on continuing Unity when 90% of people hate it.
<preludelinux> i really dont see why unity is default with all the bug
<urlin2u> agu10^, try compiz --reset
<agu10^> Unity needs compiz
<shaneo> hey guys got a little problem here every time i go to look for an app in dash home it crashes my desktop
<urlin2u> preludelinux, compiz is basically fine with unity you jsut have to know how to tweak it.
<guid0f0x> agu10^, yes, but shuts down once you deviate from default...
<urlin2u> shaneo, 11.10?
<shaneo> yes
<preludelinux> im still using gnome2 on 10.04 .... i dreed the thought of upgrading
<agu10^> Ok how do i get compiz default config?????????
<urlin2u> guid0f0x, not if you do it correctly there are a ton of websites telling you how.
<guid0f0x> urlin2u, your smarter then me, then...had to resort to gnome-shell
<urlin2u> guid0f0x, gnome shell is mutter not compiz
<preludelinux> the problem i have is i support allot of ubuntu installs ~ and unless someone has fast hardware unity just dont work for what my users want
<urlin2u> agu10^, you can login to another s=desktop you have gnome 3?
<agu10^> I have gnome no effects
<agu10^> It works
<shaneo> urlin2u: everything was working last week now nothing
<agu10^> How do i reset compiz configs?
<urlin2u> agu10^, log into gnome and set compiz back.
<agu10^> How
<guid0f0x> urlin2u, i know , that was the point...please send me these links...cause i got tired of unity, and reinstalling..
<Ben64> preludelinux: i have fast hardware and still dread April
<preludelinux> well i do too but not all my customers ... might just push most back to using windows
<kkb110> Q: Does buntu do major package version upgrades for LTS?
<acerimmer> preludelinux: ben64: kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu...
<shaneo> argu10^: open compiz settings go to preferences and select reset to defaults
<agu10^> How do i set compiz back?
<urlin2u> guid0f0x, just google your release and hat you want like 10.04 compiz cube if that"s what your running.
<urlin2u> what*
<acerimmer> kkb110: "major" package revisions?  no.
<Ben64> acerimmer: but i like the widgets on gnome-panel : /
<preludelinux> they will for 10.04 >12.04 im pretty sure gnome2 will not be an option
<kkb110> acerimmer, seems like it's more conservative than rhel, which does it for first 4 years
<agu10^> Why do we still have to deal with so many bugs?
<agu10^> Ubuntu is unusable
<urlin2u> guid0f0x, I rarely tell people to google it but with compiz it is good to look at various websites
<acerimmer> kkb110: there was  a discussion that the 12.04 LTS was for 5 years...
<preludelinux> i had a test machine to test what i need 1.6ghz amd laptop 2GB ram  ati X1200
<guid0f0x> urlin2u, naw, don't need compiz cube...the only reason that was cool for me was that it was easy to organize multiple workspaces...and gnome-shell has that covered, and so i don't miss wobbly windows at all...
<urlin2u> guid0f0x, cool. :
<preludelinux> kde4 and unity - unity takes like 5 mins to even load on the box .... kde just seems slugish ..
<kkb110> acerimmer, I mean, according to rhel web page, they do major package upgrades for first 4 years of release, officially
<guid0f0x> urlin2u, i'm not agin unity, but too stupid to make it work, so ......
<kkb110> which is kind of surprising to me
<acerimmer> kkb110: ah, now I understand.  LTS packages do get upgrades, but there're aren't MAJOR changes within a single LTS active life.  LTS to LTS however...
<urlin2u> guid0f0x, gnome 3 is usable, I just have a compiz set up I have saved to l;oad when needed, and have a compiz restart on the dektop.
<kkb110> acerimmer, I prefer that, nice
<acerimmer> kkb110: I install LTS only - lot less headaches.
<Psi-Jack> kkb110: Yeah, they basically do bug fixes on LTS and security updates.
<acerimmer> 5 year support for 12.04 LTS confirmed @ http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
<Psi-Jack> I usually only stick to LTS personally, but 12.04 is around the corner, so I wanted to install 11.10 for my front-end facing firewalls and directors.. I worry if they have the same problems with grub in 12.04 heh
<guid0f0x> urlin2u,  i believe you, just couldn't figure it out personally...
<trager> hello. i'm new to linux and ubuntu. lookin for some software help
<acerimmer> Psi-Jack: grub >>> grub2 was heartbreaking.  DID force me to drop wubi and do a proper install however...
<acerimmer> !ask|trager
<ubottu> trager: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agu10^> Nothing works
<agu10^> Unity nwver starts
<Psi-Jack> acerimmer: WUBI sucks. Good thing. grub2 is actually nice, but it's whatever Ubuntu 11.10's doing with it that's buggering it up BADly. Somehow for some reason, for wahtever causes it, grub sometimes stats up without a default timer. I usually only see it when I force shut-down a kvm guest.
<agu10^> Compiz doesnt get to defaults
<Psi-Jack> or a root hypervisor server gets stonith'd/
<Ben64> agu10^: you gonna ask a question or just complain?
<Ben64> guess that answers that
<preludelinux> so with that laptops specs only something like enlightenment worked very well ... i did leave it with gnome-shell which ironically worked ...
<Psi-Jack> Ben64: He's been complaining for the past hour.
<Ben64> Psi-Jack: oh, didn't notice. i pop in and out of here often
<acerimmer> Psi-Jack: as I boot Ubuntu Studio, I'll be moving from gnome to xfce - may not upgrade to 12.04 immediately.
<Matt393727> How do I see my /home drive from windows? I have installed the ext2/3 driver but the drive is not  appearing?
<trager> sorry, thank you. i'm totally new, my bad. anyway, my vlc player has stopped working. i can't even open it up. the error message isn't onscreen long enough for me to read it. it behaves as though "root" has taken control and won't grant me access. and i'm no good with the command line. any advice?
<Psi-Jack> acerimmer: I'll likely upgrade to 12.04 immediately because of th ecurrent issues in 11.10 which won't get fixed likely.
<Ben64> i'll probably back up my system, then upgrade to 12.04
<Ben64> i really enjoy 10.04 and i'm scared of the upgrade
<Psi-Jack> Ben64: Heh, I run mostly servers, so upgrades are generally next to flawless.
<bderrly> 10.04?
<preludelinux> but for newbie linux installs .... too much change scares those people away ... hopefully there will be a gnome2 fully look alike for 12.04 ....
<Ben64> bderrly: yeah, 10.04 is the current LTS
<Psi-Jack> preludelinux: Bleh. Gnome 2 sucked.
<bderrly> hmm
<bderrly> yeah...but crusty :)
<Ben64> but stable :D
<preludelinux> it worked and  didnt drag a system down
<bderrly> meh, desktops aren't meant to be stable
<Ben64> ... yes they are
<preludelinux> did what 90% of people needed
 * guid0f0x finally admits to hating previous v's of fedora, and not being a rhel fan, but appreciates centos, and slowly liking fedora verne...
<bderrly> tee hee
 * guid0f0x meanwhile, continues to rep ubuntu
<in^> anyone know why nvidia driver will max resolution 640x480 on my lcd flatscreen tv using vga?
<acerimmer> trager: from terminal type vlc
<Ben64> in^: the tv isn't providing accurate information and/or doesn't support higher resolutions
<in^> so it has to be on the tv hardware side?
<Matt393727> How do I see my /home drive from windows? I have installed the ext2/3 driver but the drive is not  appearing?
<acerimmer> Matt393727: from a wubi installation of ubuntu?
<agu10^> Ubuntu sucks
<acerimmer> agu10^: go away
<Ben64> in^: most likely yes. many tvs don't have good information and look funny when hooked up to vga
<Psi-Jack> agu10^: Troll elsewhere.
<zykotick9> Matt393727: if you installed a recent version, it's probably using ext4 (not sure if there is MS support for that or not)
<guid0f0x> agu10^, ubuntu surely does NOT suck...
<agu10^> Sue
<Matt393727> acerimmer: brilliant! will try. I want to backup my /home before I reinstall
<trager> ok. says blocked call to setlocale(6, gtk warning, using fallback 'c' locale, Segmentation fault
<in^> my tv doesn't have dvi input will dvi to hdmi converter help?
<agu10^> Yes
<Ben64> in^: yeah it should work better with hdmi
<acerimmer> Matt393727: whoa, son!  I was NOT suggesting a wubi installation!
<Ben64> in^: although, you can check the manual for the TV and see which resolutions it does support, and you can set it manually
<in^> how do I set it manually?
<guid0f0x> acerimmer, isn't there a ext2/3 reader for windows..?
<in^> in xorg.conf?
<Ben64> in^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<in^> thanks I will check that out
<guid0f0x> trager, hey..
<trager> yeah
<acerimmer> guid0f0x: don't know.  I believe the windows/ubuntu mutual peace pact requires fat32
<anthony_dev> acerimmer they both support ntfs
<Ben64> they both support ext3*
<|Anthony|> how do i break a lan connection? i used "Connect to Server" to establish a file share with a local machine, but even after i unmount the location, i am still connected via netbios-ssn 139 and microsoft-ds 445
<acerimmer> anth
<Psi-Jack> Ben64: Not quite correct.
<Ben64> *with the driver for windows
<Psi-Jack> Ben64: ext2, yes, ext3 and up, no.
<guid0f0x> acerimmer, ext2fs is no longer supported?
<Ben64> i don't like using ntfs, if something goes wrong theres not much you can do
<acerimmer> guid0f0x: 01/17/08  http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<acerimmer> Ben64: completely agree.  I can access my win7 and OSX partitions, but I don't like doing so.  Suggest if someone needs cross platform access, look @ dropbox or similar service
<anthony_dev> or buy a NAS :]
<Ben64> acerimmer: luckily, I only have Linux on my computers now
<trager> well, thanks anyway ya'll. i'll strike out on the net once more and see what i can find out
<flowerpot> Ben64, what does that mean?  how could you have Linux on anything else?
<Ben64> I have Linux on my phone, my DS, my mp3 player too
<flowerpot> ah
<acerimmer> Ben64: I've got all that choice and STILL boot ubuntu 90% of the time
<agu10^_> help
<agu10^_> wobbly windows aren't smooth
<guid0f0x> Ben64, what a good place to be in..
<anthony_dev> Ben64 which DS? Nds?
<Psi-Jack> !ops agu10^ Non-stop trolling.
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<agu10^_> Psi-Jack, I'm not trolling. wobbly windows aren't smooth
<agu10^_> they're laggy
<agu10^_> do you think unity is the problem?
<agu10^_> y
<agu10^_> hey
<agu10^_> "-SaslServ- agu10^!~agu10^@unaffiliated/agu10/x-1554175 has just authenticated as you (agu10^)"
<agu10^_> WTF?
<Ben64> anthony_dev: yeah nds
<sere> im trying to set up an offline repo...anyone know how?
<acerimmer> sere: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Psi-Jack> sere: I'm using apt-cacher-ng, which centralizes by proxy.
<zykotick9> Psi-Jack: apt-cacher-ng is amazing, i feel bad for all the years i needlessly downloaded updates off official servers ;)
<Psi-Jack> zykotick9: heh
<Psi-Jack> zykotick9: I like it because I update, at home, ~14 servers routinely.
<Psi-Jack> zykotick9: At work, however, I manage 600+
<gnutun> hey all; do you know if stock ubuntu 11.10 supports sending sound to a server via pulseaudio network sound?
<agu10^> Once unity crashes, it never runs again???
<Psi-Jack> agu10^: Please see /dev/null
<auk> ROFL @ Psi-Jack.
<auk> Meanie.
<in^> i am using vga to my tv and dvi to my monitor nvidia, gdm display does not recognize two displays but nvidia-settings does, is that normal?
<Psi-Jack> About to go into #ubuntu-ops and complain. :p
<auk> I've installed Unity desktop environment, but where can I download that awesome white Unity theme?
<agu10^> In every bug is normal on linux
<agu10^> Auk what theme?
<auk> It seems as though GTK changes the menu and unity taskbar tray colors.
<auk> That white/creamy one in Unity.
<auk> Installed by default in ubuntu 11.10
<codepal> Radiance?
<auk> codepal: Yea, that one.
<auk> I hope it's avaiable in a tar format.
<em> does Ubuntu plan to drop Unity in the next release?
<codepal> auk: you sure? - Radiance is available
<jbubni> Since installing Ubuntu 11.10 I cant connect to my firewall. Can someone tell me what the error "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection timed out" is?
<acerimmer> Em: no
<codepal> auk: you done a apt-cache search?
<auk> em: No.
<em> acerimmer: Oh. Is that because it's very popular and works really well?
<jordo2323> jbubni: what type of firewall?
<em> auk: Hm.
<codepal> apt-cache search Radiance | grep Theme
<codepal> light-themes - Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance)
<jbubni> running damn small linux for the firewall.. it can connect
<jordo2323> jbubni: can you ping it? ping your gateway
<auk> codepal: Thanks.
 * auk wish to be able to  just install the theme.
<codepal> auk: np - don't forget to add a sudo to the beginning of course
<auk> I current connection is weak.
<em> auk: do you like Unity?
<zykotick9> codepal: apt-cache doesn't need sudo, try it ;)
<auk> Pfft, no.
<codepal> auk: apt-get install light-themes
<auk> I LOVE unity.
<jbubni> gateway is 10.0.3.1 and i can ping it
<em> Is there anyone in here that likes Unity?
<auk> codepal: Yea, but it wants to install other things too.
<codepal> zykotick9: omg - sorry
<auk> em: Nah, they LOVE unity as well.
<jordo2323> Unity sucks over VNC
<em> auk: Oh I see.
<jordo2323> The app bar doesn't work over remote
<auk> jordo2323: Everything worked for me in VNC, yours might just suck :P
<jordo2323> jbubni: what type of firewall...
<auk> The only downside is that Unity isn't good for old machines.
<jordo2323> auk: could be :)
<em> auk: true, or new ones.
<auk> And I have one (Dell dimension 4600).
<auk> And my new computer is an asus motherboard with the i7 processor.
<em> auk: So Ubuntu is more the OS for people with expensive computers than the OS for humanity then.
<jordo2323> jbubni: try to telnet into your router.
<codepal> I like Unity
<auk> em: You don't have to upgrade...
<Psi-Jack> codepal: What's wrong with you?
<codepal> I think I'm gonna look for new themes
<Psi-Jack> :)
<auk> em: Just upgrade kernel and that's it.
<em> As long as the people with expensive computers don't mind an interface made for a cell phone.
<Flannel> em: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<codepal> auk: download the deb? - then dpkg -x it?
<acerimmer> Em: as always feel free to switch to a different and more acceptable OS - or spin your your very own.  Freedom = choice.
<auk> codepal: Woah cool, awesome, I'll do that.
<jbubni> jordo2323: the firewall is running damn small linux, i used to have Ubuntu 10.10 connected to it. upgraded to 11.10 and i cant get the commands to make it work right.
<codepal> Psi-Jack: I'm a total retard with a large family, even have a linux neck-beard --- and?
<codepal> I love Unity
<codepal> wish the world was infected with it's aim - to Unite!
 * Psi-Jack holds back from vomitting.
<em> codepal: please help keep this channel on topic.
<jbubni> Trying 10.0.3.1...
<jbubni> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<auk> em: I'm actually using Linuxmint right now.            You might want to try this: Cinnamon, an alt to Gnome3 & Unity: https://launchpad.net/~merlwiz79/+archive/cinnamon-ppa
<pnorman> I just installed python-software-properties and it also installed unattended-upgrades. Does this mean that my server will not automatically get upgrades?
<codepal> em: sure! - np
<pnorman> s/will not/will
<em> auk: i'll take a look thanks.
<hydrox24_> pnorman: no, it will continue to get automatic upgrades
<Psi-Jack> auk: Hmmm. I might try out this cinnamon.
<pnorman> hydrox24_: Continue? It wasn't before
<auk> For those who dislike Unity and using an OLD computer can also just use Lubuntu which I use on my dimension 4600.
<hydrox24_> oh, right sorry, didn't know that
<Psi-Jack> auk: Does this Cinnamon let you have 1 screen with a virtual desktop manager, and the other screen not?
<hydrox24_> pnorman: frankly, I can't see it affecting whatever is the current setup
<hydrox24_> pnorman: or whatever it currently does.
<auk> Psi-Jack: IDK, I never ventured that far. Give it a try, and if it works towards your favor, the more you and other people would know.          Doesn't hurt to try, it looks nice and theres many themse for it.
<Psi-Jack> auk: Well, my desktop is either Fedora or openSUSE, so.
<jbubni> whats a good chan to get help with Ubuntu 11.10 firewall / connection issues?
<em> auk: I think Kubuntu is looking pretty nice
<auk> Psi-Jack: Yo  can still download and use cinnamon.
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Umm.. #ubuntu perhaps?
<auk> Psi-Jack: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<Psi-Jack> auk: Nice!
<Psi-Jack> auk: F16 package. :D
<jbubni> lil' help?
<auk> em: Yes, pretty nice, but I hope your computer can handle that.
<auk> jbubni: You're already here, what do you need to do with your firewall>?
<jbubni> i installed Ubuntu 11.10 and cant connect to my damn small linux firewall like i could with ubuntu 10
<_godhelpme> from a shell how do i see what user accounts are on my system
<jbubni> firewall machine can connect to the internet. i can ping it from ubuntu 11 machine, can not telnet to it
<qman__> I have a problem with CPU frequency scaling. My problem is that the ondemand profile's minimum speed setting is 800MHz, and this is not fast enough, applications are lagging before the CPU scales up. But if I set it to full speed all the time, my fan is too loud. My current workaround is to set it statically at 2.1GHz, but I'd like to be able to climb to maximum speed when needed. Is there any way to modify the ondemand profile to us
<qman__> e the 2.1 as the base, instead of 800?
<jordo2323> jbubni: Does the new installation have the same IP on your LAN as the original?
<jbubni> yes, ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.2
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: We'll refer to the firewall box as G (for gateway), and the client system trying to use it, C. So, G can connect to the internet just fine, ping 8.8.8.8, DNS resolve, etc? But C cannot even ping G's LAN IP?
<jordo2323> jbubni: Do you remember if the adapter you were also using on the old system was eth0?
<CJHI> hello all anyone able to help me out a bit ?
<snimavat> I have a weired boot issue after installing ubuntu along side of windows - windows 7 does not boot. Can any one please help me, I have tried many options but none of them seem to work, please all the details here http://askubuntu.com/questions/99584/windows-7-wont-boot-after-installing-ubuntu-11
<LukeNukem> Hello guys
<LukeNukem> how do i set a default shell, i mean i installed gnome 3 shell and when i boot up it boots up into Unity and i have to logout and select GNOME on login
<CJHI> just installed julinux 8 never used it before anyone able to give me some pointers to get me started?
<LukeNukem> how do i make it so that GNOME is loaded during startup
<Psi-Jack> LukeNukem: You mean, Desktop Environment./ Shell is completely different. (bash is a shell, zsh is a shell, etc)
<CJHI> anyone mind helpin please?
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Well?
<LukeNukem> Psi-Jack, yea..so how do i set a default one
<Psi-Jack> LukeNukem: Select it in the Display Manager, it becomes default for that user.
<snimavat> Any one please http://askubuntu.com/questions/99584/windows-7-wont-boot-after-installing-ubuntu-11
<Psi-Jack> Until changed to something else.
<LukeNukem> Psi-Jack, you mean that gear icon in the login area...i did that
<LukeNukem> but it just boots into Unity again
<CJHI> anyone able to give me some basic starter tips for julinux?
<urlin2u> CJHI, this is ubuntu the channel only supports ubuntu
<auk> CJHI: julinux?
<urlin2u> just use linux
<CJHI> yeh
<urlin2u> CJHI, not supported here sorry
<CJHI> just installed is and not sure how to do some things. and im here cause THIS is in the help settings there so seems logical that someone here would be able to help me out\
<urlin2u> snimavat, what is the actual problem.
<jbubni> psi-jack that was the case until i tried ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.1 now neither can connect
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: listen, not waiting on you forever, so if you want help, pay attention, please.
<qman__> CJHI, julinux is not ubuntu, and is not a supported ubuntu derivative. Unfortunately it seems that distributor has not given you adequate help information, but we can't help you with that problem here.
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Okay, what's the LAN IP's for G and C?
<snimavat> urlin2u - windows does not boot, and now after trying bootrec /fixmbr niether windows not ubuntu boots. I want to fix windows, its okey if i loose ubuntu at this time.
<jbubni> g = 10.0.3.1 c = 10.0.3.2 or at least thats how it worked before..
<LukeNukem> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<LukeNukem>  midori : Depends: libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.5.1) but it is not installable
<LukeNukem>           Depends: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (>= 1.5.2) but 1.4.3-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<LukeNukem> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<snimavat> urlin2u - here's all the details http://askubuntu.com/questions/99584/windows-7-wont-boot-after-installing-ubuntu-11
<LukeNukem> what to do for this error?
<FloodBot1> LukeNukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Okay. So you did this, ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.1 on G?
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<LukeNukem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> snimavat, your best bet is #windows to get the boot for 7 working then remove ubutu.
<LukeNukem> fishcooker, hi there
<urlin2u> *ubuntu
<fishcooker> is there any performance difference if apache directory located on different partition?
<snimavat> urlin2u - how do i do that ?
<CJHI> anyone able to then supply me with a suggestion as to obtaining info on what i seek ?
<jbubni> ok
<LukeNukem> snimavat, boot into windows dvd, install it...format all partitions and install it onto anyone. It should replace GRUB with windows boot loader and windows 7 will be working
<urlin2u> snimavat, click on the link
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Yes? No? What's the answer?
<LukeNukem> snimavat, type
<LukeNukem> type this '/join #windows' without quotes
<jbubni> yes
<urlin2u> snimavat, right click link and then join channel in xchat
<LukeNukem> Someone >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822185/
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Why? Didn't it already have an IP?
<snimavat> urlin2u -  ok
<urlin2u> snimavat, or as suggestd type /join #windows   then hit enter
<jbubni> it did i tried changing it to get this working.
<jbubni> ip on G is 10.0.3.1
<Lirth> Every once in a while Ubuntu will just crash on me. The screen will go black and it'll either log me out or I have to turn it off with the power button. I've noticed it when I open a program every once and a while, but I can't repeat it consistently. Any idea why?
<snimavat> LukeNukem - IF I reinstall windows, my softwares will be lost and i have to reinstall every thing right.. ?
<LukeNukem> snimavat, yes you will have to.
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: Okay. Well, First of all, G is DSL, which I care nothing about in #ubuntu because it's off-topic. Setup G properly with an internet NIC and lan NIC, then start working on your C box connecting to it.
<LukeNukem> have you tried letting the setup fix the errors automatically snimavat
<urlin2u> snimavat, I would try the correct channel before reinstalling, yes it will all be gone.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, wait i have a link for you, this is what i did when i could not boot into windows after i installed mac osx86
<snimavat> LukeNukem - I tried windows recovery options, but i did not try and proceed with installation, do u mean installation will ask me to fix issues if i proceed ?
<fishcooker> hello LukeNukem.. can u give your opinion abt my question LoL
<jbubni> it is only the C ubuntu 11 that i cant get connected through the G
<jbubni> arg i need a beer
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: No, it's G that's improperly setup, obviously.
<LukeNukem> fishcooker, i dont think it makes any difference if your apache folder is out of the file system, if thats what you asked
<LukeNukem> i use apache too, but its in my file system. :>, i dont think it gives an option to chose the directory on our own.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, did you try bootrec fixmbr?
<Psi-Jack> jbubni: If you're doing, ifconfig eth0 10.0.3.1 manually for absolutely no reason, obviously there's something wrong, because you're doing it wrong. Why? There's no netmask in that statement.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, basically fixmbr would be resetting your master boot records, after you do this you will have only windows boot option, after booting into windows you will have to download easyBCD and add an entry for ubuntu.
<LukeNukem> is that clear?
<jbubni> yeah im new to the linux thing... at this point i need a break, wish i would have left ubuntu 10
<jbubni> thanks for your efforts to help me /newb
<fishcooker> will located on different partition for apache directory like ./bin, /htdocs, /log located make any performance different?
<snimavat> LukeNukem - okey, i got it, but right now issue is windows does not boot at all, if i can boot into windows i may later try to fix ubuntu
<auk> Psi-Jack: Lemme know whatcha think btw.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, yeah you cant boot into it because the boot entry is messed up obviously. so we should fix that and thats what im telling you about
<urlin2u> snimavat, you have a the ubuntu cd right?
<laylaxo> hey
<snimavat> yes
<Psi-Jack> auk: Will later. Just got done updating all my VM's for the month. Just kicking back and relaxing now. :)
<laylaxo> where is everyone from?
<Psi-Jack> auk: Currently I'm just using XFCE, but I do love Gnome 3.2
<LukeNukem> wtf is Edubuntu? Educational Ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> laylaxo: Not important.
<auk> LukeNukem: Exactly.
<snimavat> LukeNukem - i have ubuntu live cd
<LukeNukem> hot darn, i think this is what my school uses
<snimavat> LukeNukem - right now i am running ubuntu live cd :)
<urlin2u> snimavat, boot the ubuntu cd and run this script, it will generate a file called results.txt copy and paste all the text to a pastebin.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<auk> LukeNukem: That's awesome. Sounds like you're in a smarter school.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, does not matter, you cant run bootrec.exe from a live CD
<LukeNukem> auk, its a dumb school, IT is the only area where its updated. and thats nice
<snimavat> urlin2u - here's my boot info http://pastebin.com/9iY1FCG0
<snimavat> urlin2u - this question has all the details http://askubuntu.com/questions/99584/windows-7-wont-boot-after-installing-ubuntu-11
<LukeNukem> most schools prefer to use windows 98. im glad i left CBSE schools
<urlin2u> snimavat, you have grub in windows, open the windows partition, and find the grub files and remove them.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, dude would you just run bootrec?
<LukeNukem> o.o
<quixotedon> LukeNukem: to my surprise that 98 is still used :(
<sagaci> hi, I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 and I've made a small change to my display name in the User Accounts... now the Memenu, or at least the menu that displays your name is nowhere to be seem, is there any way to reload it... I've tried rebooting
<snimavat> urlin2u - ok
<auk> quixotedon: I know right?!@ Shoot.
<urlin2u> snimavat, windo9ws wont boot at times if grub gets put in it.
<LukeNukem> quixotedon, yes it is >:(
<snimavat> LukeNukem - i ran bootrec /fixmbr already
<LukeNukem> snimavat, does not fix it?
<urlin2u> snimavat, then we can reload the ms boot or ubuntu's your choice.
<quixotedon> sagaci: try changing user accounts
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, you get alook at his bootscript?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: The problem is that you installed grub to your Windows partition's boot sector. In the future always install grub to the mbr, never to a partition.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, try booting into ubuntu live cd, install wine and install EasyBCD(Windows program) and then edit the boot menu to work properly.
<leifw> my system locks up and crashes every once in a while, usually when doing something cpu/gpu intensive, but only every couple days.  does anyone know what I can install or start logging to try to diagnose this?
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, talking a look
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, cool
<sagaci> I'll try switching to the guest account, since there's no other "real" accounts on here
<snimavat> jordan_U ubuntu did that ! I choose default options every where/
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Follow this guide to restore the Windows boot sector: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, it has a lot of windows partitions?
<LukeNukem> o.o
<sagaci> quixotedon, no luck
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Ubuntu installs to the mbr by default, and even in advanced menus of the installer will not allow you to install grub to your Windows partition's boot sector.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, yeah old school I haven't seen using that for a while works great.
<snimavat> now I am confued which option to choose, urlin2u says to remove grub files ..
<LukeNukem> isn't GRUB Supposed to  be installed in ext4 partition?
<urlin2u> snimavat, follow Jordan_U
<snimavat> urlin2u ok, thanks.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, but try something easier like i said first :P
<LukeNukem> oh and next time use wubi or a proper tutorial.
<Jordan_U> LukeNukem: Grub's modules are normally installed in the same partition as Ubuntu. grub's boot sector however should be installed to the mbr.
<quixotedon> sagaci: have you tried logging of?
<LukeNukem> Jordan_U, oh thanks :)
<quixotedon> sagaci: sometimes it helps, for me :)
<snimavat> Jordan_U- then how did it got installed in windows partition ?
<Jordan_U> LukeNukem: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: I don't know.
<LukeNukem> snimavat, grub is installed in ext4 partition, but the boot sector is installed to the mbr. thats what he said.
<LukeNukem> Dont dual boot with windows if you dont need it, i need it for photoshop thats why i god darn dual boot with it :>(
<snimavat> jordan_U - that links says "You can repair the boot sector of Windows system partition via "fixboot" from a Windows XP CD, or "bootrect /fixboot" from a Windows Vista/7 CD."
<LukeNukem> >:(
<snimavat> I have already tried this though.
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, dualbooting is fine  have W7 and 4 other linux installs, you just have to know the grub. :D
<urlin2u> I*
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, yeah dual booting is fine but i just said that if you dont need it, dont do it. I mean there are pretty much good alternatives on Linux for windows applications or you can use VMWware
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Earlier you said you ran "bootrec /fixmbr", that is a different command. "bootrec /fixmbr" installs an MS style MBR, "bootrec /fixboot" restores a Microsoft PBR.
<LukeNukem> or wine/crossover
<SleepingPrgmr> I have a newbie question on installing stuff from source.
<SleepingPrgmr> To install stuff I do: ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall
<SleepingPrgmr> what do I do if the source file is updated?
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, I only use 7 for word and uploading college papers, the link wont read linux.
<snimavat> jordan_U i have tried both, first i had tried bootrec /fixboot but that did not solve the issue, so i tried bootrec /fixmbr that too did not sovle then i tried bootrec /RebuildBcd but no luck
<LukeNukem> snimavat, please go through these links > 1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/822185/         2)http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<LukeNukem> ops sorry
<snimavat> LukeNukem i have already tried http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<LukeNukem> 1st link is http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<LukeNukem> hmm
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, nothing will work for them until grub is removed that is for sure.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Your boot info script output shows that you need to restore your PBR. I don't know why "bootrec /fixboot" didn't work for you, but the testdisk instructions should work.
<leifw> anyone know anything about gathering more debugging info from a lockup/crash?
<LukeNukem> grub the badass has killed windows boot manager. admit it.
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, from 7
<snimavat> jordan_U let me try testdisk, that you guyz for being persistent helping me resolve this issue.
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, easily fixed but I doubt it.
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, why cant you use wine, word processing is a simple task that can be done on WINE
<LukeNukem> snimavat, haved you also considered asking in the windows help channel?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: You're welcome.
<urlin2u> LukeNukem,  dude this is an area I know.
<snimavat> jordan_U yes, i got one reply but then no one is talking any thing
<LukeNukem> i bet you guys helped him because he wasn't all 'OMG I LOST MY WINDOOOWS'
<LukeNukem> =D
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, no he had the bootscript and explained in windows better what was going on.
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, im pretty good at windows too, but this is an issue i have never heard of, most of my boot issues have been fixed with bootrec fixmbr when chameleon used to mess it up
<LukeNukem> i should learn the way GRUB works
<snimavat> LukeNukem - I love ubuntu, though I dont knw much abt linux insights, I have licenced win7 but ultimately want to go back to ubuntu, however when I got my this laptop i can not migrate to ubuntu sofar because it has got optimus and i fear i won't be able to make it work, but any way now i had decided i will switch off optimus and use ubuntu, but then now i got this issue.
<LukeNukem> also cant he just install windows over GRUB..all his programs would be in windows.old afaik
<leifw> *sigh* ubuntu community support
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, what is optimux?
<LukeNukem> s*
<snimavat> jordan_U trying testdisck
<LukeNukem> snimavat, is this a branded laptop? like HP and stuff
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, that's snimavat I have no idea
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, lets let Jordan_U you help them he knows this stuff really well.
<LukeNukem> afaik, banded laptops have their own boot.ini
<LukeNukem> and you dont ever wanna mess that up.
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, not W7
<urlin2u> thats XP
<LukeNukem> oh i did not know that because on a toshiba laptop i dual boot xp and 7 and i removed XP, but it had the boot.ini >:(
<LukeNukem> snimavat, what is optimus, and how are you on the irc now?
<flowerpot> LukeNukem, I dual-boot Windows XP and Ubuntu on a "branded" Dell Inspiron 1520 laptop just fine.
<jiltdil> Is there any IDE available for c++ as for java like Eclipse ?
<flowerpot> jiltdil, Eclipse.
<snimavat> LukeNukem - optimus is so called advanced GPU switching technology from nvidia - I doubt that you really dont knw about it.
<jiltdil> flowerpot,  is  c++ works on eclipse?
<flowerpot> jiltdil, if you install the right modules, yes
<flowerpot> jiltdil, google eclipse c++ and i'm sure you'll find the right place
<LukeNukem> flowerpot, well you've got grub...try dual booting XP and 7 and format the XP Partition
<LukeNukem> i believe XP is the default os that came with it
<jiltdil> flowerpot,  thanks ! But eclipse package is available in ubuntu s/w center
<_sjs> http://eclipse.org/cdt/
<codepal> auk: I'm dumb, I can't figure how to use ubuntu tweak :'(
<auk> Wowwies. What'cha trying to tweak?
<flowerpot> jiltdil, check out eclipse-cdt via apt-cache show eclipse-cdt
<urlin2u> codelurker, what's the problem?
<urlin2u> codepal,  what's the problem?
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, can you take a look, im running the three commands one by one in terminal but i get unknown command conf.sh :\ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822198/
<jiltdil> flowerpot,  thanks
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, no idea here
<snimavat> clear
<Josh|KilljoyX23> having some trouble booting from USB on my old VAIO to install Ubuntu. Can't seem to change the boot from Windows Vista. Can anyone help?
<codepal> urlin2u: - my shell extensions, not working
<snimavat> Oops - sorry for tht command here
<codepal> how do I install user-theme-extension ?
<codepal> if shell extensions gotta ! next to it?
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, trying to install panthaleon :P
<_sjs> LukeNukem, try sudo ./conf.sh --configure-installed
<urlin2u> codepal, shell extensions?
<|Anthony|> Josh|KilljoyX23, you might need to edit your boot priority in BIOS
<|Anthony|> how do i break a lan connection?
<|Anthony|> i used "Connect to Server" to establish a file share with a local machine, but even after i unmount the location, i am still connected via netbios-ssn 139 and microsoft-ds 445
<codepal> gnome3 shell extensions - with ubuntu tweak - you know :!!:
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, I'm not familiar with it, I rarely install beyond a deb
<LukeNukem> _sjs, oh that worked..
<urlin2u> codepal, what is the ubuntu release?
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, is it possible to remove DE?
<Josh|KilljoyX23> Is there a universal F key for changing boot priority? Or should i just go through them all? :)
<codepal> urlin2u: 12.04
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, not sure there either I have not run headless with a remove.
<auk> codepal: gnome-tweak-tool       is the tool?
<LukeNukem> ok
<|Anthony|> Josh|KilljoyX23, when you boot your laptop, there should be a boot screen that gives you available Fx buttons... might be F2 or DEL sometimes
<Josh|KilljoyX23> yeah it wasn't showing. I will try those two and see what I can find.
<|Anthony|> Josh|KilljoyX23,  could be F10 or F12... ask google about your laptop and a manual
<Josh|KilljoyX23> Alright, i will try that. Thank you!
<codepal> auk: installed it, can't see where to add themes...
<codepal> auk: might go manual install of them :(
<fishcooker> LukeNukem, how about different partition for ubuntu installation for filesystem? does it make different performance?
<LukeNukem> fishcooker, what did you mean exactly?
<quixotedon> LukeNukem: i've been using 'branded' Dell inspiron 14 serie 4030 with no OS then i installed win7 then added ubuntu and have been using ubuntu most of the time for more than a year and there's no boot.ini stuff (probably because it has no OS pre-installed
<urlin2u> codepal, just so you know the 12.04 channel is #ubuntu+1
<codepal> urlin2u: it's so quiet in there I can hear a pin drop....
<LukeNukem> BRB
<LukeNukem> quixotedon, if it came with no OS preinstalled then its fine.
<auk> codepal: Just drop themes into: /home/YOURNAME-HEHERE/.themes folder.          Then you run gnome-tweak-tool
<urlin2u> codepal, yeah but thats the breaks, sorry, >D
<agu10> I have an issue in compiz, look: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9535762/Screenshot%20at%202012-01-30%2002%3A11%3A27.png
<LukeNukem> im talking about ones that has os preinstalled
<auk> Since unity has no "theme installer" tool.
<quixotedon> all: any channel for ubuntu newbies??
<auk> quixotedon: This channel. Ask another question.
<codepal> auk: that easy, you don't say, wow!
<urlin2u> agu10, your link 404's here.
<operatorplik> any body help me..... how to instal file zip in ubuntu 10.10
<codepal> auk: just the zips?
<quixotedon> auk: thanks!
<auk> codepal: Gotta extract first.
<snimavat> jordan_U I followed the test disck steps, rebooting now, will be back in few mins. Thanks
<auk> codepal: Like that Radience folder I got from my .deb file you told me to get... That worked out well.
<quixotedon> operatorplik: 7zip is a good choice and it's available at ubuntu software centre
<codepal> auk: bd
<auk> bd? o_O
<codepal> bd = great - thumbs up!
<quixotedon> codepal: is bd a new code for pals (a bit out of topic though) ?? :)
<codepal> quixotedon: it's like lol - a infamy on IRC
<felipe_Brz> how strong is ubuntu's default password-protected ZIP compression? I mean, what algorithm is used, and so on?
<chuck_tes> hi there. i was wondering if someone could help me?
<agu10> http://miralaonline.net/images/VUcDA.jpg
<_sjs> ask away
<quixotedon> chuck_tes: what help do you need?
<chuck_tes> it doesn't have to do with ubuntu, but i can't find help anywhere else.
<chuck_tes> im trying to change section titles on a website template I got.
<urlin2u> agu10, you on unity?
<chuck_tes> http://www.flashmo.com/preview/flashmo_244_diamond_cafe
<chuck_tes> this template
<agu10> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> agu10, youn have the tube is everything else working?
<chuck_tes> i can't figure out how to change the section titels (Introduction, Our Company, Products, ect)?
<agu10> urlin2u, yep
<_sjs> I'm not a flash guy, but I'd guess you would need the .fla
<chuck_tes> I know I can't change it in the CSS. I checked the html and its not in there. Each section has specific xml files but still can't figure it out adn its driving me mad.
<chuck_tes> yeah i have the .fal
<agu10> wobbly windows are not fluid or smooth... they're laggy
<chuck_tes> .fla*
<urlin2u> agu10, cool. :D
<_sjs> chuck_tes, do you have flash?
<chuck_tes> yes
<_sjs> so when you open it up, there's no way to select the text boxes and change the content?
<snimavat> jordan_U after trying testdisck, now my grub is fixed so i can see boot menu and see entries for ubuntu and windows 7
<snimavat> currently I am successfully loggged into ubuntu, however on bootmenu when I choose windows 7, after a sec boot menu is displayed again (the same problem i had before i did bootrec /fixmbr) but windows will not boot
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Can you run boot info script again and pastebin the new RESULTS.txt?
<urlin2u> snimavat, run sudo update-grub and then try windows
<snimavat> okey let me do bootinfo script first and thn will try update_grub.
<urlin2u> snimavat, the script as well is great.
<chuck_tes> well thats the thing, I open it in adobe flash, and there is one occurence of a button label, but somehow something else is causing it to show up repeatedly down the list
<urlin2u> snimavat, just run the script for Jordan_U
<chuck_tes> if you download the template, the .fla is indcluded. its hard to me to explain.
<chuck_tes> like there is only 1 text box, not multiple text boxes.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, sorry man I didn't check if you were still here, carry on . :)
<ModFather> i got problem with my ubuntu Oneiric version, suddenly stoped accepting connections after a stress test.
<ModFather> i can connect with it via Internal IP
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: np :)
<ModFather> and i have not enabled any firewall
<snimavat> jordan_U boot info results http://pastebin.com/RzrgyrMR
<Jordan_U> snimavat: For the step in the instructions "Select the Windows system partition  and choose "boot"" What partition did you choose? (sda1, sda2, etc)
<snimavat> OSDisk /desv/sda1 i guess.
<sjihs> Hi all, I am using xubuntu 11.04. Is it possible to install ubuntu-mono fonts on this version of ubuntu?
<snimavat> should i try again ?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Are you sure it was /dev/sda1 that you chose?
<auk> sjihs: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mono
<snimavat> jordan_U i remember i choose the partition that was labeled OSDISCK,  may i try again ?
<nanock> hi
<nanock> am i in ubuntu channel
<nanock> ok
<nanock> anyone kows anything about ubuntu on arm
<Jordan_U> snimavat: That was the correct partition to choose, but you still don't have microsoft PBR code in sda1. My only guess as to why is that the backup copy is bad as well (how that would happen I have no idea though). I think testdisk has an option to generate a proper Windows PBR rather than trying to restore from backup, that's what I would try next.
<nanock> ok
<snimavat> jordan_U - okey, so what can we do now.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Actually, first, since you're booted into your Ubuntu install, can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" and of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<nanock> no one with arm and ubuntu
<snimavat> jordan_U okey , one min
<Jordan_U> nanock: Are you working for an OEM?
<nanock> i want to install ubuntu on my nokia n96....anyone knows how can i do?
<agu10> how can I fix my compiz issues?
<nanock> no
<nanock> jordan u
<nanock> i want to install ubuntu on my nokia n96....anyone knows how can i do?
<Jordan_U> nanock: Every ARM device is different, in a way that no two x86 PCs are. An individual user doesn't really have the resources needed to port Ubuntu to a device on their own.
<nanock> thanks in advance
<urlin2u> agu10, whst's it doing now?
<snimavat> jordan_U here's output for first command http://pastebin.com/HUPdjnFA
<snimavat> jordan_U here's another http://pastebin.com/DTNiP4RF
<nanock> ache.... it;s so bad... i wish i could
<Jordan_U> snimavat: OK. The grub-pc package is configured incorrectly. Let's fix that first. Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" it will ask you some questions...
<snimavat> ok
<agu10> urlin2u, http://miralaonline.net/images/VUcDA.jpg
<BEARJEW> is anyone there?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: For the first two questions, about linux command line options, just press Enter to continue with them at their defaults. (The first will be blank, that's OK)
<snimavat> jordan_U i have no idea what answers to choose, it asks me "following line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the 'kopt'"
<snimavat> parameter in grub, legacy menu list, pelase verify that it is correct and npdofy if necessary . command line is empty
<Jordan_U> snimavat: For the first two questions, about linux command line options, just press Enter to continue with them at their defaults. (The first will be blank, that's OK)
<urlin2u> agu10, so it looks didtoted did you tweak it some more?
<urlin2u> distorted agu10
<snimavat> jordan_U "The following string will be used as Linux parameters for the default menu entry but not for the recovery " "quite splash"
<Jordan_U> snimavat: That's fine, press enter to continue.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: For the next question, about install devices, you want to make sure that there is only a '*' next to /dev/sda, and NOT one next to /dev/sda1. Use space bar to select / deselect devices and press Enter when you're done to continue.
<urlin2u> agu10, compiz --replace will restart compiz
<snimavat>  jordan_U it gave me chose for dev/sda and dev/sda5 - I am choosing dev/sda
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Great. Once there is a '*' next to /dev/sda press Enter to continue.
<snimavat> jordan_U done
<sjihs> auk: "apt-get install ubuntu-mono" says the package is already installed. But i don't find "ubuntu mono" entry in the font dialog boxes.
<auk> Then it might be known as mono.
<auk> o_O
<snimavat> i got message "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1" as well
<hydrox24_> snimavat: that is normal
<sjihs> auk: Selecting monospace entry gives me the Dejavu mono fonts
<snimavat> jordan_U here's the output if u need to look at http://pastebin.com/EG7pKMk6 .
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Follow the testdisk steps again but stop before the "BackupBS" step.
<hydrox24_> hydrox24_: that is grub detecting the windows OS, I even have a windows OS bootloader on multiple partitions.
<snimavat> jordan_U ok
<JackAnansi> quick question about SSH and ports: I've heard that using port 22 for SSH-server can allow bots to try to bruteforce their way in. do I need to change the port, and if so, what should I change it to?
<somsip> JackAnansi: you don't need to, it might only deter casual attackers if you do, something less than 1024 if you do (though some sites will say any port)
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Tell me when you're ready for the next step.
<snimavat> jordan_U on second screen "t the hard drive containing  the Windows system partition and  choose "proceed"" it gives me just one choice
<snimavat> dev/sda i should choose that and proceed right
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Yes.
<JackAnansi> somsip: I set up a firewall exception for port 22 for computers on my local network (192.168.1.0/24) Am I pretty much secure?
<somsip> JackAnansi: the best way to find if you are secure for SSH is to monitor the auth.log.
<kalgecin> JackAnansi, not a must
<snimavat> jordan_U on fifth screen "Select the Windows system partition  and choose "boot" it gives me choice for 1. HPFS - NTFS [OSDisk]
<snimavat> jordan_U - That is correct choice right
<kkb110> Q: is compiling ubuntu kernel in other distros (e.g. archlinux) feasible?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Correct.
<snimavat> jordan_U now i am on BackupBS
<pnorman> I just checked my auth.log, I see that someone tried to SSH in as root repeatedly
<JackAnansi> somsip: kalgecin: alright. between not having anything worth messing with and only permitting guest logins via ssh, I think I should be okay :) thanks
<snimavat> jordan_U here i see choice for "Rebuild BS" and not "BackupBS"
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Choose "[Rebuild BS]".
<hydrox24_> I'm having issues with the permissions of my dropbox folder which is in a Data partition, which is in turn mounted at boot
<snimavat> jordan_U ok
<snimavat> Jordan_U what should i do in next screen - [Dump] [List] [Write] [Quit]
<selite> Ubuntu overheats on my machine. I can hear the fans. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: "[Write]"
<snimavat> Jordan_U - done, quite now ?
<pnorman> selite: laptop?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Yes. Quit and re-run boot info script.
<selite> pnorman: Sony Vaio.
<snimavat> jordan_U boot info http://pastebin.com/4avpRq3E
<selite> My Ubuntu OS is causing my laptop to overheat, how do I fix that?
<pnorman> selite: I don't use a laptop so I can't help much, but it could either not be running the fans fast enough, or not making use of the power saving features of the laptop
<SirMeepsalot> hmmm have you tried a lighter distro, maybe mint or slackware?
<SirMeepsalot> ubuntu is nice, you could always try the server build that doesn't use a gui
<tapassaini> hello everyone
<SirMeepsalot> hi
<LukeNukem> hola
<snimavat> Jordan_U fyi, boot infor shows this warning as well ""gawk" could not be found, using "busybox awk" instead. This may lead to unreliable results."
<snimavat> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/4avpRq3E
<tapassaini> the best ubuntu distro...
<snimavat> Jordan_U : this is boot info after installing gawk http://pastebin.com/3wm0dWWw
<Jordan_U> snimavat: I don't think that will affect what we're seeing, and it seems that that didn't fix the problem either. This is one way we should be able to work around this using grub, but it will mean that Windows will only be bootable through grub (don't try to remove Ubuntu or you'll lose access to Windows).
<Jordan_U> snimavat: *There is one way...
<North> what is the command for formatting the spare HDD?
<snimavat> Jordan_U - yes, okey, what can we do.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg", paste this into the text file that comes up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822240/ and save.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: When you're done, close gedit and run "cat /boot/grub/custom.cfg" and pastebin the output (so that I can confirm that the file is correct).
<North> Jordan_U:  Do you know the command for formatting spare HDD?
<illyaillya1> @search Joseph Conrad
<donscarface> can anyone help me delete the partitions on ubuntu linux so i can install windows from cd ?
<Jordan_U> North: You need to clarify what you mean by "Format"? What do you want to do to the drive exactly (add an ext4 partition, add an NTFS partition, delete all existing partitions, etc)
<urlin2u> donscarface, just install over it.
<donscarface> its not starting boot from disc
<snimavat> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/8d7bXsMX
<urlin2u> donscarface, you should try ##indows
<urlin2u> ##windows donscarface
<donscarface> okie
<Jordan_U> snimavat: That looks good. Try rebooting, and select the entry "Windows 7 (loader) with grub ntldr workaround".
<North> Jordan_U: ummmmm I want to delete all files.
<snimavat> Jordan_U : oke, restarting, will be back in few mins.
<pehden> simple question whats the mouse program called to do the side scroll and bottom scroll for laptop
<Jordan_U> North: Why? What is your end goal? (so that I can tell if you need to securely wipe the contents, just overwrite the paritition table, etc)
<pehden> i know it starts with the letter s
<urlin2u> pehden, you looked in mouse for what you need?
<pehden> i searched software center
<North> Jordan_U: that HDD is spare one. I have once installed Ubuntu 10.04. I could not boot the PC with that version.
<JanisBe> Hello, I have problem installing Ubuntu from USB-stick, installer cannot find CD-ROM device (because I don't have it). I cannot google this problem solution, maybe you can help me?
<North> Jordan_U: And I installed 8.04 ver. on another HDD.
<urlin2u> pehden, in mouse touchpad which is installed are controls, not sure about sidi to side.
<North> Jordan_U: I want to use that HDD as secondary one after deleting all files.
<frostbytn> Hi all
<North> Jordan_U: I found out that I could not delete the directories and files.
<urlin2u> JanisBe, you sre trying how to boot a bios change of boot order or the post bios boot from gui?
<urlin2u> are*
<snimavat> Jordan_U : Great, I was able to boot into windiwows successfully, currently I am in ubuntu again.
<pehden> thanks urlin2u thats what i was looking for
<urlin2u> pehden, cool.
<JanisBe> urlin2u, post bios boot
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Great.
<urlin2u> JanisBe, and you see only the HD?
<pehden> urlin2u i was searching mouse instead of touchpad **facepalm**
<urlin2u> pehden, :D
<snimavat> Jordan_U - so now grub loads win7 instead of win7 boot loader doing this, is that correct ?
<JanisBe> urlin2u, I have multiple options where to boot from and I select USB-HDD0
<urlin2u> JanisBe, you tried every one sometimes the usb can be read as another device?
<urlin2u> JanisBe, I assume one is not a windows recovery here.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Not quite. Before You had Grub loading the Windows partition's boot sector (PBR), which then loaded /bootmgr, which then boots Windows. Now Grub loads /bootmgr directly, but it's still bootmgr which boots Windows.
<JanisBe> urlin2u, nope, this option is correct, I see initial installation info, and after that installation says that it cannot find CD-ROM media
<urlin2u> JanisBe, sound like a bad load to the usb, how did you load it, or a bad iso.
<snimavat> Jordan_U : okey, so now do i have anyway that windows can boot without ubuntu, though I dont want to remove ubuntu, but if ever required. can we make win7 boot without needing ubuntu
<Jordan_U> JanisBe: That error generally means that for some reason the kernel can't access your USB drive (possibly driver problems). It can be worked around using the minimal / netinstall installer (which downloads all packages from the internet during install).
<snimavat> Jordan_U : and btw what was wrong that prohibits win7 boot, so if i get issues next time, i can do some googling my self, I may not get as great support as u next time :)
<JanisBe> Jordan_U, ok, i'll try minimal installation :)
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Yes. There are two options, 1: Figure out how to fix the PBR properly since nothing we tried worked 2: Install grub with its files in your Windows partition so that you can remove the Ubuntu partition (which is where /boot/grub/ is currently stored).
<snimavat> Jordan_U : You already spent a lot of time helping me, may you help me with any of these options ?
<Jordan_U> snimavat: Or of course 3: Reinstall Windows.
<Fudge> can i clarify, you can dd an iso to a pendrive and then boot off it if your boot order is correct?
<snimavat> I will fallback to resintall if nothing works. i dint have dell recovery as well.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: I've done all I can think of to for 1, and I don't think it's worth doing 2 at the moment since everything is working and should continue to as long as you keep Ubuntu.
<snimavat> Jordan_U : okey, i dont plan to remove ubuntu though, but I fear if some how some thing breaks again, I wount be able to fix any thing. So if possible, i would like to make every thing clean. I am quite sorry for saying this.
<Jordan_U> snimavat: I understand completely. Unfortunately right now you have a problem which very few people would understand. If something goes wrong in the future I would recommend that you keep a backup copy of /boot/grub/custom.cfg, go to the channel #grub here, and explain to them the problem and that that entry (the one in custom.cfg) worked around the problem last time.
<snimavat> Jordan_U : sure. Do u think this link may help us http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<Jordan_U> snimavat: I wish I could leave you with a more manageable situation, but I can't think of anything better to do at the moment.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, hehe smattering of applause for your work. :)
<snimavat> Also, should I try on #grub for fixing option #1 or #2
<Jordan_U> snimavat: No, that guide would not help.
<sivakumar_> hai all... i want to install gcc 3.3 in ubuntu 10.04, can any body tell me a way out please??
<Jordan_U> snimavat: #grub should definitely be able to help you with #2 (if you choose to get rid of Ubuntu in the future) but it's a problem with the Windows bootloader, not with grub, so I think #1 would be somewhat offtopic for #grub.
<_godhelpme> having problems to umount a usb drive
<urlin2u> _godhelpme, has it been mounted by fstab?
<fishcooker> LukeNukem, is there any big difference installing ubuntu on single partition or multiple partition?
<_godhelpme> urlin2u, i just used mount -t vfat /sdb1 /media/usb
<_godhelpme> urlin2u, i just used mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<lotuspsychje> _godhelpme: you could install pysdm to automount all partitions at boot
<urlin2u> _godhelpme, here is a wiki that should help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Unmounting_Explained
<_godhelpme> urlin2u, it's not in fstab or mtab
<urlin2u> _godhelpme, cool that page has your origianl mount command and unount.
<urlin2u> unmount
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> as I could not join #android successfully
<linocisco> Let me ask here about my android problem
<theadmin> linocisco: You need to register your nickname
<lotuspsychje> !android
<theadmin> !register | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LukeNukem> theadmin, hi there
<theadmin> LukeNukem: hai
<_godhelpme> urlin2u, it says my device is busy
<snimavat> Jordan_U : sorry i was disconnected. Thanks a lot for helping me.. I wouldnt have been able to make it work again otherwise.
<LukeNukem> i installed panatheon shell and i think i ruined my ubuntu :s
<Jordan_U> snimavat: You're welcome.
<urlin2u> _godhelpme, thats about the extent I know I rarely mount that way.
<LukeNukem> i mean i cant right click on desktop to create new folder or file
<urlin2u> _godhelpme, make sure nothing is open from it.
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<theadmin> LukeNukem: Nautilus manages desktop with GNOME... Add it to your thing's autostart with --no-default-window
<LukeNukem> theadmin, what
<_godhelpme> umount problem device is busy
<theadmin> LukeNukem: You replaced the gnome's default shell with Pantheon, which doesn't appear to be able to manage the desktop
<theadmin> LukeNukem: So you need to use the traditional way with nautilus
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, not what i meant, normally in ubuntu desktop i can right click and click on create new folder..
<LukeNukem> :<
<LukeNukem> but Unity and GNOME 3 had this feature
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, I know that link will give you that, but theadmin has a fix as well
<LukeNukem> to hell with these shells, im gonna reinstall ubuntu and use XFCE
<LukeNukem> STUPID EYE CANDY
<theadmin> LukeNukem: lol good idea
<razorfish> i use cinnamon
<razorfish> its ＼(　*¯∇¯)ノ ☆ＦＡＢＵＬＯＵＳ～☆
<LukeNukem> does it look good?
<LukeNukem> lol
<theadmin> LukeNukem: Cinnamon is pretty sweet although slow somewhat
<_godhelpme> theadmin, could you help me umount a drive
<LukeNukem> i broke my Unity messing with compiz
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, ah folder that is strange it should be working.
<theadmin> _godhelpme: sudo umount devicename doesn't work?
<razorfish> theadmin: lol faster than unity
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, i think i did not install the entire Pantheon shell :\
<_godhelpme> theadmin, device busy
<gambit2> hi there
<gambit2> how to open a port in my ubuntu machine? thanks :)
<theadmin> _godhelpme: fuser -m /dev/whatever # Will list any open files on the device. Close them.
<lotuspsychje> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in oneiric
<razorfish> gambit2: 192.168.1.1
<_godhelpme> theadmin, never mind i had an ID10T error
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Not in Ubuntu yet
<razorfish> lotuspsychje: add the ppa
<LukeNukem> i cant find my thumb drive
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<_godhelpme> theadmin, i was trying to umount while my path was still in the mount point
<theadmin> _godhelpme: lol oh
<gambit2> I mean how to make port 22 open on my ubuntu?
<theadmin> gambit2: All ports are open by default
<snimavat> Just updated http://askubuntu.com/questions/99584/windows-7-wont-boot-after-installing-ubuntu-11
<snimavat> So it may help some one, or some one may help us fix it completely. Thanks once more.
<gambit2> theadmin : but somehow my other machine using ssh can't connect to my port 22
<theadmin> _godhelpme: For the future, "fuser -km /dev/sdb1" will kill all processes accessing anything on /dev/sdb1.
<theadmin> gambit2: You need to configure your router.
<gambit2> machine1: ssh: connect to host machine1 port 22: Connection timed out
<lotuspsychje> ssh | gambit2
<gambit2> <lotuspsychje> : how to check that my machine can connect to certain ipaddress and port?
<Ben64> gambit2: nmap
<snimavat> urlin2u : May I know what was ur solution of removing the boot files from windows parition ?
<snimavat> Just to have the idea,
<gambit2> Ben64 : it's said it hasn't installed yet
<Ben64> gambit2: then install it :)
<lotuspsychje> gambit2: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Yuqian> Excuse me ,because of my fault ,I took out my USB flash disk when it was working ,then when I mount it again ,it's name changed into /dev/sdc1(the original name had been /dev/sdb1)
<Yuqian> I wangt to know howto get it's original name?
<Yuqian> I wan't to know howto get it's original name?
<houken> hi
<gambit2> Ben64 : so what to do next to check the ipaddress with it's port number
<gambit2> ?
<gambit2> thanks :)
<Ben64> gambit2: man nmap
<Ben64> theres a ton of options
<razorfish> any opinions on xbmc lately? i havent used it in like 5 years, just wondering if its worth using
<lotuspsychje> hi houken
<lotuspsychje> gambit2: nmap -PN -sV the ip adress you wanna scan
<houken> i have a question with cursor theme
<lotuspsychje> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in oneiric
<gambit2> lotuspsychje : how about the port?
<houken> i am finding a specific cursor theme, that the gesture is pointing to left. it is the default cursor theme of x windows
<lotuspsychje> gambit2: with this command it will show all open ports
<gambit2> o ic, but it's normal to just hanging?
<gambit2> because it's look like waiting for something but doesn't finished until now
<gambit2> Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2012-01-30 07:19 UTC
<bobo37773> gambit2: That is normal.
<gambit2> how long does it normally takes?
<bobo37773> gambit2: If you are confused then try zenmap maybe.
<lotuspsychje> gambit2: thats normal some hosts take a while,
<lotuspsychje> gambit2: note that portscanning is illegal if its not your own machine
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer in unity(square-like corrupt icon) only reboot temp fixes this?
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: it is not illegal to portscan
<lotuspsychje> Ben64; in my country if you portscan me, i can goto my isp and start a case...
<Ben64> Belgium?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<Ben64> i don't think its illegal
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: im pretty sure it is, depending what scan options of course
<pangolin> to be safe it is best to not port scan without permission.
<Ben64> "...possesion of information about other systems with the intent to gain access to them, and attempts to gain access illegal."
<Ben64> just port scanning isn't illegal
<LukeNukem> hello guys
<LukeNukem> ive uninstalled pantheon shell but it still appears while logging in that gear icon :|
<lotuspsychje> pangolin: think the same
<susundberg> In Finland somebody got sentence from port-scanning bank servers
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: you can always try yourself mailing roadrunner to see if its allowed
<pangolin> anyway, it is out of the scope of this channel
<sere> is there an easy offline repo tool possbly with gui
<lotuspsychje> susundberg: lol portscanning a bank would be a bad idea indeed :p
<sere> susundberg, haha
<pangolin> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sere> pangolin, ty
<sere> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon in unity? (square-like corrupt mouse pointer)
<North> I wanna mount the volume on the spare HDD. by doing the right click on mouse, I tried. but it does not work.
<North> what should I check?
<lotuspsychje> hmmm, synaptic has been removed in ocelot right
<lotuspsychje> North: i have good results with pysdm to auto mount partitions at boot
<North> When I do the double click, the message is Unable to mount location- Can't mount file
<North> lotuspsychje: can you give me the details?
<North> lotuspsychje: i am a newbie!!!
<lotuspsychje> North: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pysdm
<karthick87> How to enable pxe boot in a particular subnet?
<North> lotuspsychje: the message is "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unvavilable)
<North> I am running the update manage now for 363 updates.
<North> lotuspsychje:  I will try again after installing updates
<lotuspsychje> North: yes updates would be a good idea
<North> I installed 8.04verson Ubuntu and tried to upgrade to 10.04 LTS. did anybody find the errors that the logon screen could not display?
<zamiel> Any one use ZoneMinder?
<zamiel> Any one know why all /dev/video outputs work besides video2
<zamiel> ?
<zamiel> all 1425 of you are asleep?
<sere> i like aptoncd but there in no way to search for specific pkgs and get that and possple dependencies only....and it only creates isos .....is this really the easyiest way
<sere> i really would like to just get nvidia-current and deps and just install those...
<sere> possible through usb ...i checked out apt-medium / apt-cacher / aptoncd but nada
<syddraf_> Anyone have a guess as to why Gnome-Do renders like this: http://syddraf.com/gnome-do-error.png
<Gentoo64> lol
<theadmin> syddraf_: No GPU drivers maybe. Have you checked Launchy? It's a decent and more lightweight gnome-do replacement
<zamiel> theadmin: timezone?
<theadmin> zamiel: Sorry, wut?
<zennez0009> hello
<zennez0009> : )
<syddraf_> theadmin: My drivers are as up-to-date as I can get them. I'll look into launchy though. Thanks.
<zamiel> curious as to your timezone, unless there are more users on freenode with your nick, is it registered?
<zennez0009> im wondering. how to i use my keyboard Window key in ubuntu
<theadmin> zamiel: It is registered, and I'm GMT+4
<sere> !offline
<zamiel> theadmin: have you been on for ~8-10 hours
<zamiel> ?
<theadmin> zamiel: I don't think so, maybe for 2 or 3
<zamiel> do you recall a usernick "switchtech"
<syddraf_> zennez0009: That key is usually called <Super>. What did you want to use it for?
<theadmin> zamiel: I think so... Why do you keep asking me weird stuff
<zamiel> just looking for someone... old friend.
<zennez0009> hi syddraf
<zennez0009> im juz wondering where do i set it to super
<zennez0009> it doesnt seems to do anything now
<syddraf_> zennez0009: What do you want it to do?
<zennez0009> i want it set to super
<zennez0009> i couldnt find it on keyboard layout settings
<syddraf_> zennez0009: If it's not already set to super, which it should be, then I'm not sure. Sorry. :(
<zennez0009> its k. thanks
<ranjan> hi all, anybody here using Freeipa authentication for ubuntu?
<hydrox24_> zamiel: If you try and switch to his nick but he has it registered, it will alert you to his email address
<ranjan> I dont think Ubuntu is enterprise ready
<hydrox24> ranjan: why?
<snow_wons> I have problems with tp-link wireless usb, using ath9k_htc driver -I think- the internet disconnect after a minute after connecting
<quixotedon> ranjan: have you tried ubuntu enterprise edition?
<sere> !offline
<hydrox24> quixotedon: ranjan I was just thinking the same thing
<ranjan> hydrox24: quixotedon what is the difference between Ubuntu normal edition and enterprise edition?
<quixotedon> snow_wons: i think it's the same here, i'm using zte usb mobile broadband and recently it has been going wild, on off but today it works superbly fine
<ranjan> hydrox24: see how simple is it to join a fedora or suse machine to ldap, kerberos or ipa. but Ubuntu doesnt have none of those configuration tools other than manually editing the configuration files
<snow_wons> I am not sure if it is a driver issue or something else issue
<quixotedon> ranjan: it worth to try though i haven't, then that time after trying it you can give your verdict, :)
<snow_wons> quixotedon: I have to reconnect to same network every other minute
<goddard> so my mp4 file is like 350mb can i still stream this?
<quixotedon> snow_wons: mine has generic driver only, it hurts when you are in the middle of downloading, the connection is off then you have to restart it again
<ranjan> quixotedon: what to try ? i dont know ubuntu having a separate enterprise edition
<ranjan> quixotedon: every one in ubuntu is running behind eyecandy things.
<quixotedon> snow_wons: have you tried checking the vendor's website? probably they have an update of the driver
<alem> i have an external hard disck and when i try to format it it   shows folowing error"Error formatting volume  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT  mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 201"is there any solution  just iam using ubuntu 10.10?
<quixotedon> ranjan: http://www.ubuntu.com/business this is what i know so far, :)
<alem> i have an external hard disck and when i try to format it it   shows folowing error"Error formatting volume  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT  mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 201"is there any solution  just iam using ubuntu 10.10?
<kkb110> Q: Is glibc updated within a snapshot lifecycle?
<ranjan> quixotedon: this is nothing more than the normal os, with additional support
<ranjan> quixotedon: i think its high time to move to Fedora or OpenSuse.
<kexanie> excuse me .
<snow_wons> quixotedon: vendor's does not have a support for linux drivers
<kexanie> can anybody help me ?
<quixotedon> ranjan: i don't know much about other OS than ubuntu or suse :)
<ranjan> quixotedon: and also all the folks are moving with Gnome3 and its only ubuntu is with Unity
<quixotedon> snow_wons: pretty bad, same as my experience
<quixotedon> kexanie: what do you need?
<ranjan> quixotedon: so to keep up with the GNU i should stay away from Ubuntu
<kexanie> my "wine " crashed
<kexanie> i got an error message "fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot
<kexanie> "
<kexanie> and i dont know how to handdle it
<snow_wons> quixotedon: any idea how to debug my problem?
<quixotedon> kexanie: i have bad experience with wine as well :(
<quixotedon> snow_wons: can't help with technical stuff, the others might be able to
<kexanie> my system is "Ubuntu 11.10" and wine version is "wine-1.3.28"
<kexanie> quixotedon: can you help me to fix it  ?
<quixotedon> kexanie: i can't, sorry
<kexanie> . . .
<helmut_> hi
<hydrox24> helmut_: hi!
<hydrox24> kexanie: Unfortunately, those error messages relate to unimplemented parts of windows in the WINE project and need to be fixed/examined by a WINE developer
<popey> quixotedon: there is no 'enterprise edition'
<kexanie> but when in "Ubuntu 11.04" , it runs well
<hydrox24> popey: I think we both meant Ubuntu "server"
<kexanie> i wine the same program , and it runs well , now i cant wine any program ,even though i reinstall wine
<hydrox24> popey: It is often referred to as the enterprise edition
<hydrox24> kexanie: What? no program at all works?
<popey> hydrox24: it shouldn't be. we don't have an enterprise edition
<hydrox24> maybe they used to and they merged it into the server, I don't have a clue.
<quixotedon> kexanie: have you tried uninstalling that program??
<popey> hydrox24: i do have a clue, and no we didnt
<kexanie> it's just one .exe file
<quixotedon> hydrox24: http://www.ubuntu.com/business what does this link say? i have no clue at all, i'm still a newbie :)
<hydrox24> I gtg sorry
<quixotedon> also on the official website, it says about ubuntu tv, i think this is something promising in the future
<quixotedon> just my thought :)
<hydrox24> quixotedon: It is telling you about the way in which you can use ubuntu "server" "netbook" and "desktop" edition(s) to further your business
<popey> quixotedon: whats the problem you're trying to solve?
<quixotedon> hydrox24: i see
<zennez0009> how do i reset ubuntu hotkey settings to default?
<hydrox24> quixotedon: Yeh look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwiFrN-fZTg
<quixotedon> popey: check kezania's problem on wine please
<hydrox24> zennez0009: try the keyboard settings
<hydrox24> gtg
<popey> quixotedon: I don't know wine well, sorry
<zennez0009> thanks hydrox24
<zennez0009> but it only resets the layout options
<zennez0009> it doesnt reset the hotkeys
<karthick87> How to include UBCD in PXE menu?
<quixotedon> so, how about the coming 12.04 lts version??
<Danger_Devil> guys i need some help! Somebody know game League of legends ?
<Danger_Devil> in linux im noobe and i need help how to setup and run this game
<quixotedon> Danger_Devil: can't help, don't know about the game at all
<almoxarife> Danger_Devil: the game is not a linux app is it?
<Danger_Devil> almoxarife: yes
<quixotedon> i think it must be a game using wine
<Danger_Devil> i know but i have error with this wine : (
<almoxarife> Danger_Devil: does it run in wine?
<quixotedon> Danger_Devil: tried ubuntu forum, they sometimes have the answer to problems like this, i once read it some where
<Danger_Devil> almoxarife: yes have a error when start this game
<daniel> dan dee 85!
<daniel> hi pipo
<almoxarife> Danger_Devil: and you have looked for workarounds?
<daniel> hi rokixz
<Danger_Devil> almoxarife: yes but i dont see anything about it
<almoxarife> Danger_Devil: what does winehq say about it? ( thats a hint to look)
<Danger_Devil> almoxarife: Nothing! Said that i need to go appdb.winehq.org
<almoxarife> Danger_Devil: and you did look  there?
<chaudhary> new in xchat
<chaudhary> anybody have  knowledge of flying marking
<chaudhary> emc2
<aBound> Flying marking?
<almoxarife> aBound: marking stuff while flying=flying marking
<aBound> As in flying in a plane?
<almoxarife> aBound: no, that would be plane flying
<juniour> hi
<aBound> Flying marking doesn't make much sense.
<aBound> :P
<juniour> hi can i use unity and compiz together
<html> htmlinprogress
<juniour> in ubuntu 11.10
<html> i this you can.. youtube it
<phnewbie> juniour : yes you  can
<Krissed> Hi guys. I need to find casper.log where is that located ?
<juniour> phnewbie but when i enable cube the untity gone man
<juniour> phnewbie i cant use desktop cube and unity at same time
<juniour> i wanna to use unti and cube and rotate desktop
<phnewbie> juniour: you can use most of the compiz settings along with unity, some of them do have conflicts in which case you need to choose between the two
<aBound> Krissed, This is the only directory I found for casper: /var/log/installer/casper.log
<juniour> k
<shisha42>  /server 77.71.14.254
<Krissed> aBound thanks. Im having an issue with computer not booting after turning an installed Ubuntu into a ISO.. Basicly the ISO created and burned stops at Checking battery state (even on a desktop ). I figured it would be remastersys causing a problem (i install ubuntu and update it and stuff before running remastersys)
<z3r0c007> relinux is safe to install on 11.10 ubuntu
<aBound> Krissed, I had a few issues like that before it could be a variety of apps that may have caused the problem.
<aBound> I remember removing my Byobu terminal and it killed my LightDM login with the "checking battery state".
<chaudhary> linux emc2  knowledge ?
<Krissed> aBound im using GDM because in lightDM i cant set the default session. I need it to be gnome fallback (unity isnt workable here)
<shisha42> server 77.71.14.254
<Krissed> aBound are you saying that killing lightDM might cause it to not work ?
<aBound> Krissed, Understandable Unity should be fixed in 12.04.
<crizzy> 'fixed'
<Krissed> aBound preferbly just non-existing.
<aBound> Krissed, I was saying a variety of problems can cause Ubuntu to go into a "Checking battery state".
<z3r0c007> relinux is safe to install on 11.10 ubuntu
<aBound> I had my nVidia driver go to a checking battery state and one time I removed my byobu terminal like before it killed LightDM and sent me to a text-mode kernel with checking battery state.
<jmscomtech> er how come vlc stoped playing .mkv files?
<Krissed> aBound i just dont get it.. I have ubuntu installed. installed a few things like likewise-open and GDM and gnome-fallback. I have it so it only have fallback option. It all works just perfect. Except after i run remastersys and make it into an iso and attempt to boot from it
<aBound> z3r0c007, If it isn't in the official repositories we can't help much on that aspect.
<aBound> z3r0c007, As it's not part of Ubuntu making it a problem for ReLinux users.
<z3r0c007> ok thanks aBound
<aBound> z3r0c007, No problem.
<Krissed> aBound do you know any other programs that lets me turn an installed ubuntu into a ISO ?
<zell0x> hi
<z3r0c007> but its a customition of ubuntu
<aBound> Krissed, Ubuntu 11.10 can be quite unstable for some as Unity has given me some issues and this version in general can be a headache. As bluetooth doesn't even seem to work either.
<varikonniemi> hello, i have a problem with a start script, could anyone see if something obviously is wrong with it: http://pastebin.com/TRydqeYT it launches the application, the program records video, but does not output anything. When launching manually with 'glc-capture spring' in terminal it works fine.
<aBound> Krissed, I would say use some other app for doing that but I can't say if one exist.
<aBound> Krissed, There is a alternative Ubuntu ISO which should allow you to customize your Ubuntu ISO.
<Krissed> aBound agree but sadly its the ONLY version after 9.10 which works with likewise-open and having windows shares so i really dont have much of a choice
<juniour> hi guys in ubuntu 10.10 when i rightclick on pannel i get some option but in 11.10 i cant gaet any thing
<theadmin> juniour: Because 11.10 doesn't have the panel anymore, duh
<shisha42> server 77.71.14.254
<juniour> k
<theadmin> !unity | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Krissed> juniour hold ALT while rightclicking
<juniour> not working
<crizzy> some awesome ui designer at gnome decided just 2nd clicking was too hard, holding alt while right clicking makes more sense! right.. right?
<juniour> then how will i add gadgeds
<juniour> tere
<theadmin> juniour: They don't exist anymore, you can't add anything
<juniour> y???
<theadmin> juniour: Because support for Gnome2 has been dropped.
<Krissed> juniour same thing i said when i saw unity.. ditch it..
<theadmin> juniour: Try XFCE...
<theadmin> !xfce | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Krissed> you can install gnome-fallback
<Krissed> that works.
<juniour> but there is battery icon message icon sound etc
<juniour> if they are there
<chuck1310> xfcf rocks
<juniour> we can add
<theadmin> juniour: Yes, those are just tray applets
<juniour> k
<crizzy> hold alt, 2nd click on the panel
<juniour> ya i waan to add
<juniour> network manage
<juniour> to
<juniour> see my soeed
<theadmin> juniour: You can't add anything to the panel... But networkmanager is there by default
<z3r0c007> ipod touch 32gb ios5 can't connect on ubuntu 11.10
<juniour> no its not there
<juniour> i cant see my net speed
<juniour> there
<z3r0c007> error -15 can you help this problem
<shisha42> .71.14.254
<juniour> wt is xfce
<theadmin> juniour: XFCE is a desktop environment similar to the one you can find in the previous Ubuntu versions. With widgets and stuff.
<juniour> unity ......
<juniour> wherei can find xfce
<chuck1310> juniour: xfce is a deskop manager like gnome of unity
<juniour> k
<theadmin> juniour: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<juniour> from wherei can download xfce
<theadmin> juniour: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<juniour> does it effect unity
<juniour> k
<z3r0c007> Unhandled Lockdown error (-15) this is the error anyone can help this problem
<curiousx> aloha all
<aBound> Krissed, 10.04 LTS was stable except it did have some issues.
<aBound> **Is stable but does have some issues.
<Kneferilis> Hello. I downloaded the virtual box hdd image for my virtuabox. The image is 12.04 i386 and it is also alpha. What it means that it is alpha?
<aBound> Kneferilis, It's still in development it's like a beta version but more buggier than a beta.
<Krissed> aBound yes it was stable but still. It doesnt work with likewise-open. not even 11.04 worked.
<juniour> hi
<curiousx> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<juniour> is there any way to watch you net speed
<curiousx> =P
<juniour> like it was in ubuntu 10.10
<aBound> Krissed, Agreed.
<juniour> network manager
<chuck1310> juniour: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xfce#
<juniour> k
<curiousx> its mean that it is not stable, is being developed
<Ben64> juniour: you can use bwm-ng to monitor network speed
<An_dep> hi piople, how set scroll mouse on 11.10 ? it stay inverse after update(
<An_dep> up - csroll down, down scroll up
<Krissed> aBound i checked the casper.log file and it says dbus.exceptions.DbusExceotion: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no file or directory using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom <-- Does this give anything to why it could fail to boot ?
<codepal> An_dep, install ubuntu tweaks an you can change that setting
<curiousx> like driving a plane =P
<aBound> Krissed, It's a possibly but that error isn't familiar to me as I never had it before.
<An_dep> ou thanks I today some to do on ubuntu tweak)) may be I do whis change))
<aBound> Krissed, I know this is an Arch related problem but might work for Ubuntu: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=50674
<theadmin> aBound: That solution makes use of HAL which is outdated and deprecated.
<ashutosh_> hi
<aBound> Be right back gotta get my phone.
<mustafa> How to execute firefox over ssh? With which commands?
<theadmin> mustafa: Might be like this: DISPLAY=:0 firefox
<CtrlAltDel> hello humble sirs, i managed to lock myself out of mysql, meaning i have 2 root accounts (@hostname and @127.0.0.1) that still work, but root@localhost has only usage privs. How can i login as one of the two working users to fix that?
<aBound> Back.
<mustafa> theadmin , I got No protocol specified No protocol specified Error: cannot open display: :0
<alkisg> Firebug does no longer work now with the new firefox 9 in Lucid even though bug #904594 says "Fix released"... is this a bug or a misconfiguration on my part?
<theadmin> mustafa: Is X running at all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 904594 in moon (Ubuntu Maverick) "Tracking bug for Firefox 9 transition in Lucid/Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904594
<mustafa> theadmin yes
<theadmin> mustafa: Are you sshing with X forwarding?
<mustafa> theadmin yes
<theadmin> mustafa: Hm then, not sure exactly.
<mustafa> theadmin ok
<LukeNukem> where is mustafa from
<mustafa> tr
<Guest64509> hello, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and somtimes the screen moves black and than i the the login screan however i was loged in already. what can be the reason?
<mustafa> LukeNukem why asked?
<theadmin> Guest64509: Sounds like X crashed and you ended up logged out
<Guest64509> any idea why x chrashes?
<theadmin> Guest64509: Not really, cehck the logs maybe
<Guest64509> where can i find them?
<An_dep> "Natural Scrolling" what does it meant wold "Natural" in ubuntu tweak?
<An_dep> may be inverce
<theadmin> Guest64509: /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Guest64509> theadmin: i found the log. is ther a special place to look at?
<pip> !ciao
<theadmin> Guest64509: Nah not really, X never makes enough sense with the messages, just pastebin it for us to look at
<theadmin> !paste | Guest64509
<ubottu> Guest64509: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cipher__> does anyone know if sfml has a package for ubuntu?
<theadmin> !find sfml
<ubottu> Found: libcsfml-audio1.6, libcsfml-dev, libcsfml-doc, libcsfml-graphics1.6, libcsfml-network1.6, libcsfml-system1.6, libcsfml-window1.6, libcsfml1.6-dbg, libsfml-audio1.6, libsfml-dev (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sfml&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<cipher__> thanks
 * miadbahrami salam mikham remote bezanam teamviewer dorost kar nemikone pishnahade dgeyi nadarid
<theadmin> cipher__: I guess so.
<cipher__> libcsfml-dev*
<mustafa> How to execute firefox over ssh? With which commands?
<theadmin> miadbahrami: English here.
<miadbahrami> theadmin, ok
<Guest64509> if i use the comantline i get "Toegang geweigerd" - no exces allowed
<Guest64509> but the logbook works
<theadmin> Guest64509: You need to use sudo for certain commands which require administrative priveleges, it's somewhat like UAC in Vista I guess.
<[ptr]xyz> mustafa, what do you mean? just type firefox :D
<theadmin> !sudo | Guest64509
<ubottu> Guest64509: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<[ptr]xyz> take care that you opened the ssh session with X-forwarding  ( ssh -XC the.ip.com ).
<CaptainQuirk> Hi
<Guest64509> i don't know vista - i used 95, 98 and xp before
<mustafa> [ptr]xyz in ssh not working, I get Error:cannot open display
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to solve a wireless connection issue on my hp pavillon g6 laptop
<CaptainQuirk> My Wi-fi controller won't activate anymore when I use the corresponding key(f12)
<sanderj_> When will next LTS release be out? 12.04.?
<cipher__> !find opengl
<ubottu> Found: libqtopengl4-perl, gambas2-gb-opengl, gambas2-gb-qt-opengl, gnash-common-opengl, gnash-opengl, klash-opengl, libghc-opengl-dev, libghc-opengl-doc, libghc-opengl-prof, libghc6-opengl-dev (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opengl&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<aBound> sanderj_, Somewhere  around April 2012.
<overclucker> mustafa: you need to be running an x display locally for ssh -X to be able to run
<Guest64509> theadmin: okee with the logbook i find xorg.0.log ; 1; 2; 3 and failsafe
<Guest64509> which one is importand?
<[ptr]xyz> if you are SSHing from a windows machine, you need to install a X-server for windows (-> like Xming for example).
<overclucker> mustafa: are to running ssh from linux?
<overclucker> s/to/you/
<cipher__> theadmin: apparently I am missing GL/gl*, when trying to compile a c++ project linking / including it. I searched for the appropriate package on packages.ubuntu, do you by chance have any idea what the correct dev package would be called?
<theadmin> cipher__: Nope, no idea
<cipher__> theadmin, okay, thanks anyway
<CaptainQuirk> I'm using two drivers installed from a additional ppa
<Guest64509> theadmin: which log do you need?
<theadmin> Guest64509: I dunno, post all 4 maybe, I'm not familiar with the logging system Ubuntu uses honestly, it has some weird files there
<Guest64509> okee
<Guest64509> theadmin: al pasted
<theadmin> Guest64509: Err... You need to give us the link you know
<Guest64509> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822373/
<wadkar> Hi, silly question, in terminal (gnome) I set Edit->Profile Preference->Color , I uncheck the use system color checkbox, and I use 'White on Black'. Whats this "Bold [color] [checkBox] same as text color" setting?
<Guest64509> now al links: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822366/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822370/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822371/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822372/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822373/
<_Neo> hey:  difference between GNU , Opensource  an FOSS ????
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to solve a wireless connection issue on my hp pavillon g6 laptop
<html> ok what did you need?
<html> HELLOO ???  anyone here?
<Johnny_Giggles> yes
<Stereocaulon_ofl> !patience |html
<ubottu> html: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Stereocaulon_ofl> html, what seems to be the prblem?
<Stereocaulon_ofl> html, what seems to be the problem?
<html> Stereocaulon_ofl,  no need to be a smarty pants it just looked dead
<Ben64> theres 1494 people in here
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] After leaving my laptop for 20 minutes the cursor is frozen but the computer reacts on the keyboard. How to re-activate the touchpad properly?
<Stereocaulon> html, hmm, you won't get much help with that attitude
<html> i have a hd web cam   an i want to get the most out of it,, and theres no mic  gain when i skeap into it
<html> speak*
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone . I posted this and request help --http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=85208986
<Stereocaulon> html, check alsamixer to see if the mic channel hasn not been muted
<bullgard4> Vivekananda: Please state your problem in the form of a specific question.
<azi> wireless problem. I can connect to my home wireless network through windows, but in ubuntu it says that the authentification failed (incorect password) what could be causing that?
<bullgard4> azi: Ubuntu needs learning to accept your WLAN password.
<azi> bullgard4: what do you mean
<azi> bullgard4: wireless works fine in ubuntu just this network seems to be causing an issue
<bullgard4> azi: Just what I wrote.
<azi> bullgard4: learning what?
<bullgard4> azi: You need to key in the passeord that your specific 'WLAN access point expects.
<azi> duh. i don't seem to understand
<xhoggs> new to xubuntu how can i put some icons on my desktop
<bullgard4> azi: '~$ dict duh; No definitions found for "duh", perhaps you mean: gcide:  Puh  doh  Dub  Due  Dug  Dun  Duo  Dup  Dur  Dux wn:  uuh  dah  doh  dph  dub  dud  due  dug  dun  duo foldoc:  du'.
<wadkar> can someone please tell me the default color pallet for terminals (gnome terminal)
<azi> now it's clear. i wasn't sure if you were a troll at the begining
<quixotedon> bullgard: maybe azi means 'duh' in his/her language :)
<jrib> bullgard4: for future reference, "duh" means "obviously" (but it's usually a bit rude)
<wadkar> I was trying out different color scheme for my terminal and now its ruined ! please, help me restore it back to what it was
<wadkar> I cant work with these horrible colors !
<jrib> wadkar: what did you do to try a different color scheme?
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for explaining.
<wadkar> jrib: I unchecked "Use colors from system theme" and then fiddled with Built-in schemes , and I think I also changed the color pallet available for terminal applications
<Guest64509> does anyone find something about the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/822366/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822370/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822371/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822372/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822373/
<jrib> wadkar: why not check "Use colors from system theme" again?
<jrib> !here | Guest64509
<ubottu> Guest64509: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CaptainQuirk> I can't get my wi-fi to work
<Guest64509> i already did earlyer ;-)
<Guest64509> i'm loged in and suddanly a black screan appears and after that i see the loginsceen again
<Guest64509> ubuntu 10.04. sugestion of theadmin: x crashes
<bullgard4> Guest64509: Please analyze dmesg.0 for a relevant error message.
<wadkar> jrib: tried, but the color pallet thingy is fudged up now :(
<xhoggs> how to put icons on my desktop?
<Stereocaulon> !patience | xhoggs
<ubottu> xhoggs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bullgard4> xhoggs: Please state your GUI and Ubuntu version.
<wadkar> jrib: my text color is in horrible bright pink (magenta)
<Guest64509> pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822391/
<jrib> wadkar: is this in gnome-terminal
<wadkar> jrib: yes
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, does the rest of your screen also suffer from a magenta hue?
<Amanda_> good morning is anyone here a networking expert who could help me?
<Guest64509> bullgard4: pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822391/
<jrib> wadkar: can't you choose a built-in scsheme from the dropdown menu?
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: nope, its just the text inside my vim editor (editing a PHP file now) and the literal strings are in bright pink
<Amanda_> I'm having this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/865001 when trying to get my macbook working through ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865001 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] sharing a network with other computers no longer works in oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wadkar> jrib: If I chose colors from system theme, the built-in scheme disappears, but i can still select color pallets though
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, in Gnome Terminal you can edit your colorschemes, afterwards, you can save your settings and select them upon opening a new terminal window
<wadkar> jrib: ohh thank god ! the color pallet default is 'tango' it seems
<totalNoob> Hello all
<jrib> wadkar: you can choose built-in scheme for the palette :)
<totalNoob> I have a problem with sharing my internet connection for windows 7 and ubuntu as host, but no luck :'(
<totalNoob> what should I do?
<wadkar> jrib: yes, thats what I did, and looks like I have been using 'tango' from beginning, I only realized now that white-on-black custom scheme for text color with this color pallet is a horrible choice !
<totalNoob> I'm using Xubuntu oneirick
<Amanda_> totalnoob - look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/865001
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 865001 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] sharing a network with other computers no longer works in oneiric" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: yes, but I would rather not go into making choices about colors, too afraid to _fudgeUp_ things again
<Amanda_> The workaround makes it so it doesn't cycle on and off all the time, but it doesn't appear to do dhcp afterwards.
<wadkar> how do you get yourself used to a new color scheme/theme ? I am thinking of not looking at the computer screen for a day or two and then change the settings and try again after a day or two. Any choice/change I make strikes back at me with a horrible look
<jrib> wadkar: only make changes you like :)
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, I understand. Aren't there any sane color themes that you can choose from?
<wadkar> jrib: hehe, yeah, but any change I make look unsatisfying, only because I am too much used to the old theme
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: You mean system themes? or particular gnome-terminal color scheme ?
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, I mean, prebuilt particular gnome-terminal color schemes.
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: yes, I tried white-on-black (I prefer dark background) but it didn't please my eyes, but then, as I said, it might be because I am too much used to the old style (and now I don't like that one too :P)
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, try white on blue, it's the most soothing combination. Heck, even WP51. (remember?) used that scheme.
<totalNoob> are there any gui method for sharing internet connection on KDE? I connected via pppoeconf and using hub. I want to share internet connection for my windows 7 laptop. what should I do?
<Mrokii> Hello. For some reason when I use Command+R in Bash, I can only find the last command with the search-term, but using up- and down-arrows terminates the search-mode and brings me back to the command-line. In other words: I can not look for earlier occurences of a search-term. Any explanation available for that?
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: looks like I have to go all the way from gnome-terminal color scheme + color pallet + vim editor color scheme + my bash cutom color hacks (git customization etc.) and whatever else that I touched upon : just to get my work environment look beautiful !!
<jrib> wadkar: here's what I use, maybe it will give you some ideas: http://i.imgur.com/0Dn2j.png
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: white on blue ? I dont see that in the options
<totalNoob> thank you Amanda_ but this is not my issue.
<Vivekananda> bullgard4,sure, I posted the link for help for whoever was looking.I am using lucid current updates and tried to install software for Ipwebcam to use my android galaxy y as webcam.I have run into problems while installing the packages specifically v4l2loopback and the details are there in the post --- --http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=85208986
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, strange, I have it, then again I have upgraded from 8.04 all the way to 11.10, so that might be included. I use LXTerminal myself, but I might have some sane configs that I can put up for download for you if I find them
<bullgard4> Guest64509: Just a minute yet ...
<Amanda_> You figure sharing an internet connection would be something ubuntu would do without any hassle. :(
<jrib> !ics | Amanda_
<ubottu> Amanda_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<wadkar> jrib: interesting, thats some nice colorful terminal ... I have a requirement of transparent background (for terminal) though, do you reckon it will screw up such colorful theme ?
<Guest64509> i'm loged in and suddanly a black screan appears and after that i see the loginsceen again. 11: i'm using ubuntu 10.04. sugestion of theadmin: x crashes. does anyone find something about the problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/822366/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822370/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822371/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822372/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822373/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/822391/
<juniour> hi guys which jave is good gor 11.10
<jrib> wadkar: I think that transparent terminals, while they may look pretty, just make things harder to read
<Stereocaulon> jrib, I agree
<juniour> hi guys which java is good for 11.10
<totalNoob> junior I think, sun-java is good for ubuntu
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: I am on 11.04, thinking about upgrading for a long time, just too afraid to break the grub (have a fudged up partition scheme, had to get rid of swap partition so I can use the rest 300GBs)
<wasanzy> hi
<jrib> !java | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<wadkar> jrib: indeed, but I set the transparency level just enough to be able to read whats _behind_ the terminal window
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, anyway, I'll start up my Gnome term to see if I am imagining things or if there is indeed such a color scheme available.
<wadkar> jrib: which I find quite productive when working with external API docs, or working on SQLyog while modifying data by hand
<Faris> Hi. I'm running a command that redirects its output to a file like this: command > file. but the file won't get updated in real time. how do I do that ,
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: thanks, let me know
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, what editor do you use in the terminal? If it's vi, I have a beautiful color scheme right here.
<Faris> can I have it :)
<tanath> can anyone help me with setting up a vpn? i'm following directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openvpn.html and need to know if i can use ip for hostname
<jrib> wadkar: do what works for you; that workflow would be impossible for me.  It's much faster for me to just have the wind juxtaposed to my terminal
<tanath> since there is no hostname
<Stereocaulon> Faris, you mean the color theme? Sure why not.
<Faris> yes :)
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: vim it is ! and I am using elflord though I am not so happy with color for the literal strings (in PHP, BTW)
<html> tanath,  is it a static ip?
<tanath> html, yep
<Faris> I use Darkbone, Jellybeans and Nature
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, Faris, you are in for a treat then, just a moment...
<lupzz> hi, how do I convince nautilus to open eps files using gv?
<jrib> !defaultapp | lupzz
<ubottu> lupzz: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<wadkar> Faris: three color scheme ? I thought you can chose one?
<html> tanath,  did you lock it in , and you isp is not going to change it on you ?
<lupzz> jrib, gv is not on that list
<Faris> Nah, depending on the language :)
<tanath> html, actually, i'd like to be able to not have to use static ip, so i can access remotely...
<lupzz> jrib, gv something.eps works ..
<jrib> lupzz: you can add to the list
<tanath> html, html set in my router, so yes.
<lupzz> jrib, how?
<tanath> oops
<html> and your isp?y
<tanath> html, shouldn't be relevant...?
<jrib> lupzz: "show other applications" though it used to just let you navigate your filesystem and choose any binary...
<wadkar> jrib: yep, I took the pains to get used to it, hated it in the beginning but found that content behind the terminal can be _quite interesting_ , *cough* , if you know what I mean :)
<tanath> html, i have a static ip from isp, though it can change occasionally...
<Guest64509> hello???
<html> my isp  call mediacom  has a dyanmic ip system so i dont know how to say the same ip with in the week to 12 hours
<lupzz> jrib, yes but that option is not there anymore..
<html> tanath,
<jrib> lupzz: is gv not listed when you click "show other applications"?
<bullgard4> Guest64509: Is line number 703 really the last one?
<Guest64509> yes
<tanath> html, ?
<Guest64509> i copied everything
<lupzz> jrib, is not there
<Guest64509> bullgard4: yes, i copied everything
<Vivekananda> smone who can comment on my question??
<tanath> html, oh, i see comment now
<tanath> html, anyway, just trying to make sure i can put lan ip and use locally
<jrib> lupzz: create a .desktop file and edit either defaults.list or mimeapps.list (I think it's now mimeapps.list) in ~/.local/share/applications/
<tanath> html, unless you have a solution so i can use remotely too
<html> what?
<html> team veiwer
<html> logmein
<Myr> Anyone here have experience with installing Tomcat on Ubuntu?
<html> i can show you if you like
<KNUBBIG> Myr: yes
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: please wait, I will be back
<html>  what i tomcat?
 * wadkar is away from the desk
<html> tanath,
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, Faris, here you go, just get the files at www.tschai.nl/.viminfo www.tschai.nl/.bashrc
<Myr> KNUBBIG: familiar with "/usr/share/tomcat7/bin/catalina.sh: 110: uname: not found"
<Faris> StereocaulonThanx !
<tanath> html, team viewer may work... although i want to know how to use the built-in features i have available
<KNUBBIG> Myr: no but it looks like the uname command is not found. What happens if you type uname in a fresh terminal?
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, Faris, both files are invisible in Linux, because they are dotfiles.
<Stereocaulon> Faris, np :-)
<Faris> I can't see viminfo though
<bullgard4> Guest64509: I noticed that at that boot-up process there was a hard disk error and your operating system tried to fix it. May be it was not successful. The line 703 is a relevant error message. It usually only appears it your ACPI was not all right. I think you should first test your hard disk if it is ok yet. If yes, restart your computer and see if the bug still appears. If yes, analyze...
<bullgard4> ...again dmesg.
<lupzz> jrib, .. is it this the only way=
<lupzz> ?
<Faris> Stereocaulon
<Stereocaulon> Faris, don't download that one please...
<html> tanath,  so what do you want to do
<Faris> Stereocaulon: I can't see it at all
<Myr> KNUBBIG: prints "linux"
<KNUBBIG> Myr: wait I'll look in catalina.sh myself
<Stereocaulon> Faris, that's good, because it contained some personal data :-/
<Stereocaulon> Faris, no passwords or so, don't get excited ;-)
<html> tanath,  ??
<tanath> html, well, i was at the step where you run './pkitool hostname'. i can likely use the lan ip, but if i were trying to access from outside my lan that wouldn't work, and my device has no hostname, so...
<Faris> Stereocaulon :)
<Guest64509> how do i chek the hardisk and does it sayes which hardisk? ik have 80 GB inside, 300 GB and 1TB extern (al divided in partitions exept the 300)
<KNUBBIG> Myr: mh line 110 doesn't say anything about uname at all ... could you pastebin your catalina.sh?
<Stereocaulon> Faris, ah, I see, it's only readable by root, I'll fix that, just a sec
<Myr> KNUBBIG: I guess, its nothing more then the standard though
<Guest64509> bullgard4: how do i chek the hardisk and does it sayes which hardisk? ik have 80 GB inside, 300 GB and 1TB extern (al divided in partitions exept the 300)
<hroi> hi
<hroi> Im trying out the lockfile command
<hroi> but it aint doing what I thought.
<jrib> lupzz: only way I know
<lupzz> jrib, ok.. is this a bug or a feature of the gnome 3.x ?
<Myr> KNUBBIG: http://pastie.org/3281492
<Stereocaulon> Faris, the .viminfo was not useful anyway, only contained last opened files and such, no config. My .vim file is empty, it gets the settings from a global /etc-setting...
<jrib> lupzz: what would the bug be?
<Faris> Stereocaulon So where's the vim theme then ? :p
<lupzz> jrib, missing custom command in the open with dialog?
<KNUBBIG> Myr: thanks, did you use apt-get to install tomcat?
<bullgard4> Guest64509: Please use the System > Administration > »Disk Utility« program for that purpose.
<Myr> No, I used the tar.gz from the website
<Stereocaulon> Faris, the .bashrc file takes care of most of the coloring, but I'll look up where my Vim get it's color set from.
<lupzz> jrib, I can't classify it as a feature request given the fact that this feature was right there in the previous version..
<or4n9e> hi. may someone explain to me how I'd re-compile a certain ubuntu package? I.e. is it even possible. Essentially I need to append an additional configure flag to bluez
<jrib> lupzz: my guess would be that it was replaced with the simpler "show other applications" intentionally.  But check launchpad and the gnome bugzilla I guess
<jrib> !source | or4n9e
<ubottu> or4n9e: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<juniour> hi guys which java is good for 11.10
<Myr> KNUBBIG: No, I grabbed the tar.gz from the website, I seem to need version 7
<juniour> jre or jdk
<juniour> hi guys which java is good for 11.10 ,jdk or jre
<Myr> both
<html> tanath,   so is that all for you , or theres more you want help with ?
<Guest64509> bullgard4: interne harddisk: green with comment "some bad sectors"
<or4n9e> jrib: thx
<lupzz> jrib, but what rationale could be in removing the "add custom command" button?
<jrib> or4n9e: I'd suggest incrementing the package version with the command (while appending a suffix like "~orange") and document your changes with the command « dch -i »
<bullgard4> Guest64509: »Disk Utility« allows you to test all 3 hard disks and find out which one is damaged.
<jrib> lupzz: I don't know, I didn't do it :P It's more straightforward I guess (I think it's a stupid change)
<eutheria> other than thunderbird and evolution, can anyone suggest a reasonable email client that supports imaps, (it is for testing as i don't want a string of account on main email)
<Stereocaulon> Faris, found it...I'll upload it shortly.
<tanath> html, i'd like to know how to configure it when there's no hostname. not sure how to proceed in that case
<KNUBBIG> Myr: I can't actually see any error, it might be that catalina.sh is ran by a user with no access to uname. If I were you, I'd remove the manually installed one and try 'apt-get install tomcat7'. Sorry :-/
<or4n9e> jrib: ok
<Faris> Stereocaulon THaank you: )
<Guest64509> bullgard4: by 300 GB SMART not supported
<Faris> Stereocaulon u use any plugins?
<overclucker> juniour: you'll only need the jre unless you plan on doing java development
<bullgard4> Guest64509: This message is probably an indication for your trouble. Replace this hard disk with a new one.
<html> tanath,  that seems really high skill
<Guest64509> bullgard4: 1 TB is okee
<juniour> i want fro browser
<Guest64509> no alternative than replacing?
<tanath> html, well, i'm trying to set up my android phone, so i can see this becoming a fairly common issue for someone following that guide...
<jdhfr> how to enable precise repository?
<lupzz> jrib, OK
<Stereocaulon> Faris, no I don't.
<bullgard4> Guest64509: I do not understand the word "by" in your message "[11:58]	<Guest64509>	bullgard4: by 300 GB SMART not supported". Please say it in other words.
<overclucker> juniour: then you want the jre
<lupzz> no time to file a bug on this right now
<Stereocaulon> Faris, here you are: www.tschai.nl/vimrc
<lupzz> jrib, if someone else thinks that this should be solved file a bug on this too, I will vote it
<Guest64509> bullgard4: i don't have mi\uch money - i'm a student
<juniour> hi but i am installing jdk any problem
<Stereocaulon> Faris, put it in /etc/vim for machine-wide settings.
<html> tanath,  for ?   teamveiwer s a good alround app
<juniour> it will also support browser k
<html> tanath,  theres an app for that
<Guest64509> bullgard4: by the externe hadrdisk with 300 GB is written that smart status is not supported
<tanath> html, when using openvpn. phone has built-in vpn, and ubuntu has openvpn...
<tanath> html, teamviewer does more than i might be looking for...
<Faris> Stereocaulon danke
<tanath> html, but thanks
<Stereocaulon> Faris, I'm not German, in Dutch it would be: "bedankt"
<CaptainQuirk> should I see a wlan0 entry when I enter ifconfig
<CaptainQuirk> ?
<Stereocaulon> Faris, but anyway, you are wellcome :-)
<CaptainQuirk> My Wi-fi card doesn't seem to work anymore
<stianhj> Where can I get a list of recent changes? Installed a bunch of updates this morning and the system changes ae to æ everywhere (it's actually an a and an e, but it's displayed as æ)
<or4n9e> jrib: ok, I now have the sources but how do I modify the build process now? I mean, my reasoning is to change/add a configure flag obviously not appended with the default ubuntu package
<stianhj> So if I go to mediaelements.net, it's displayed as mediælements.net in my address bar..
<bullgard4> Guest64509: "[12:01]	<Guest64509>	bullgard4: by the externe hadrdisk with 300 GB is written that smart status is not supported" <-- This means that this hard disk cannot be analyzed for hardware errors thorougly. You can use this hard disk only at greater risk. One risk could be a bug similar to that which you described at the outset.
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, here you are: www.tschai.nl/vimrc
<orated> Hello! I have a secondary HDD which doesn't contain linux OS but I find it to have linux swap partition - http://imagebin.org/196303 . I have another HDD containing linux OS with swap on it. So, in a system with only Ubuntu and Windows, I can see two linux swap partition. Is sdc5 even used? Can I delete sdc5 if its not in use?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] After leaving my laptop for 20 minutes the cursor is frozen but the computer reacts on the keyboard. How to re-activate the touchpad properly?
<Guest64509> bullgard4: could i change something to make it possible to chek it? I have ubuntu 10.04, the new 11 version and some computers with xp
<ikonia> bullgard4: sounds like a bug
<tokam> hi, weiß jemand wie man einen skype chat so sichert, dass er vor gericht verwendbar wird?
<LjL> !de | tokam
<ubottu> tokam: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lotuspsychje> !de | tokam
<orated> ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: I suspected that too.
<theadmin> tokam: Discussion of anything illegal is offtopic on this network.
<lotuspsychje> synaptic is not longer installed in ocelot right?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Not by default
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: that wasn't exactly illegal, was it?
<juniour_> hi
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: I beleive it's still in the repos though
<bullgard4> Guest64509: What do you mean by "it"? The external high-capacity hard disk?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: i think the !aptopncd still reccomends synaptic
<juniour_> guys i disabled unity how to enable it
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: He's asking something like "How to secure a Skype chat in such a way that you're safe from law" or something...
<Myr> KNUBBIG: Thanks for the help, but its running now :P It was apparently a problem with not being able to execute a file as superuser (by the startup script)
<theadmin> !find synaptic
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-dev, gsynaptics, synaptic
<Guest64509> bullgard4: the externe 300 GB hardisk
<stianhj> Where can I get a list of recent changes? Installed a bunch of updates this morning and the system changes ae to æ everywhere (it's actually an a and an e, but it's displayed as æ). I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<overclucker> orated: unmount your swap, and remove it from /etc/fstab.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Well it still exists
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: hehe he asked how to secure Skype chat so he could use it for judges :)
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: Oh... that doesn't even make sense
<KNUBBIG> Myr: great :)
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ok tnx
<Guest64509> bullgard4: which does not support smart
<juniour_> hi guys i dissabled mu unity how to enable  it
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: He wanted to use Skype chats in court, that was it. Didn't remember the right word, sorry
<jdhfr> how to view a package changelog??
<LjL> juniour_: how did you disable it?
<orated> overclucker: Umm I got only one linux installation, so the second linuxswap partition on sdc5 is not used, right?
<jrib> jdhfr: apt-get changelog PACKAGE
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: I see, thanks for clearing that up.
<KNUBBIG> juniour_: try compizconfig-settings-manager and enable it there (might work)
<theadmin> KNUBBIG: My german is far from perfect heh
<KNUBBIG> theadmin: mine as well, even though I'm from Germany, so no problem ;p
<bullgard4> Guest64509: Try '~$ sudo smartctl', -- '~$ badblocks -nsv -o /root/badblocks.txt /dev/sdb', -- 'sudo smartmonctl -a /dev/sdb',-- '$ sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdb' (mutatis mutandis).
<Guest64509> bullgard4: just entering exactly this? I'm quite new to ubunt
<juniour> hi guys i dissabled my unity how to enabel it
<juniour> thats left doc is also gone
<KNUBBIG> juniour: try compizconfig-settings-manager and enable it there (might work)
<juniour> knubbing only terminal
<juniour> there is nothing
<juniour> else
<KNUBBIG> juniour: wait a sec
<juniour> compiz --replace not working
<overclucker> orated: you can use more than 1 swap partition at once. it would be a good idea to check /etc/fstab to make sure /dev/sdc5 doesn't mount as swap if you are planning to remove it.
<orated> overclucker: But then why blkid says two swap - http://paste.ubuntu.com/822416/ ?
<xsl> Morning all, how can i display some sort of MOTD to users that login in gnome or xfce.
<orated> Yes
<juniour> how can i open compiz via terminal
<KNUBBIG> juniour: tried unity --reset ?
<juniour> k
<juniour> no
<bullgard4> Guest64509: No. I said:  "(mutatis mutandis)".
<bullgard4> Guest64509: afk
<juniour> hi
<Guest64509> bullgard4: what does ""(mutatis mutandis)" mean?
<juniour> knubbing thanks worked
<KNUBBIG> juniour: np, glad to hear
<orated> overclucker: Ok, I will remove it from fstab and delete it. blkid says sdc5 and sdd6 are swap. But only sdd is the partition with linux OS. I don't understand how there exists two swap partitions
<overclucker> orated: ubuntu installer finds all swap and adds the mto the fstab.
<jdhfr> is it possible to install libreoffice?
<juniour_> knbbu i can use rotate cube and unity
<juniour_> together
<juniour_> hi
<KNUBBIG> juniour: it is somehow possible but it's very inconvenient imo, one sec
<orated> overclucker: And what are activate/deactivate swap options for in Gparted?
<Myr> Guest64509: "After that which has to be changed, has been changed"
<juniour_> knubbig i waan to use these 3d
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: Bedankt ! let me look into how I can merge them with mine, BTW exposing .viminfo isn't a good idea :P
<juniour_> rotate cube
<overclucker> orated: 'sudo swapoff /dev/sdc5' in console
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, so I 've noticed, that's why I deleted it...
<jdhfr> is it possible to install libreoffice?
<Guest64509> Myr: i gues what exactly i have to change i have to figure out on my own
<grade> ciao
<Stereocaulon> jdhfr, yes, just sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: going by the IRC logs, it wasn't available anyways. What is Midnight Commander ?
<juniour_> thats y i like ubuntu 10.10
<KNUBBIG> juniour_: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/05/enable-desktop-cube-in-unity-ubuntu.html
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, Midnight Commander is a substitute for the Well Known DOS program Norton Commander.
<juniour_> knubbig i think 10.10 is better than 11..10
<jdhfr> that one is old like mammoth t..d, i need a real one
<juniour_> ya
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, the Norton before it was taken over by the bumbling company called Symantec. Norton had great products before the takeover.
<Myr> Guest64509: Try the command he gave you (without the part with parentesis)
<orated> overclucker: Got it. Thanks
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: ohh yes, I remember using Norton Ghost , it was something like taking snapshot of your HDD/OS and putting it back if you mess up things. Isn't Norton Antivirus one of the famous antivirus on windows?
<Stereocaulon> !mc | wadkar
<jdhfr> infamous, that is
<overclucker> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.9-2 (oneiric), package size 2144 kB, installed size 6620 kB
<Guest64509> Myr: okee, i wil \l try that
<KNUBBIG> Norton isn't exactly my favourite :p
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, Norton after the takeover is only Norton in name. The quality went way overboard since then
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: overclucker : thanks, I think I will find it useful for my remote connections
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, do you like my .bashrc colourtheme? Just make a backup of your own .bashrc and then copy mine over the old one...
<KNUBBIG> Stereocaulon: do you have a screenshot?
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: hmm, BTW your vimrc doesn't contain much stuff? I think I am looking at wrong vimrc , I need to URL for your /etc/vim/vimrc.local
<phix> :D
<zennez0009> hello
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: nope, going through the vimrc first, can't replace my .bashrc , has custom git commands and fancy bash prompts , which I depend heavily on, merging is the way to go
<zennez0009> im juz wondering how can i remove programs folders and files after i uninstall them
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, no, there is no vimrc.local on my box.
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: unless I open a new terminal with env reset and source your bashrc, and I cant remember the magic incantation for that
<zennez0009> files and folders like .warzone2100
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: is this URL correct : http://www.tschai.nl/vimrc ?
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, sourcing is easy, just use . <the file to source>
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, yes it *is* a small file.
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: might conflict with my old .bashrc exports/stuff
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, in that case, don't use it. You are free to do so, but at your own risk of course.
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: I am intrigued ! Looks like your .bashrc takes care of most of the stuff
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, yes, I told you it was a good setup ;-)
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: just give me some time, I will get back to you in a moment
 * wadkar is reading Stereocaulon 's bashrc
<Guest64509> now somting very strang is happening. gedit just disapears after  having itb open a time
<Stereocaulon> I have to reset my IRC term, brb
<jdhfr> is it possible to install REAL libreoffice? not the junk i have installed
<wone2340vnw> why i cant access other irc servers other than this? it takes ages to connect. why?
<Ben64> wone2340vnw: /server <other irc server>
<wone2340vnw> Ben64, i know, but it takes ages and never connects
<Ben64> try another server then
<rzec> I have a directory that looks like this : drwxr-x--- 6 gitolite gitolite 4096 2012-01-30 03:33 repositories : and the user I am currently logged in as is part of the gitolite group however when I try to cd into that directory, I get permission denied, what would I get that?
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: I have almost all of your .bashrc stuff, here's a diff between your's and mine : http://pastie.org/3281666
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: Perhaps your ~/.dircolors has the actual settings ? BTW a screenshot would be interesting to look at
<wone2340vnw> Ben64, i tried all undernet servers and any of them work
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, what kind of files are you working on? I mainly hack some bash/ sed/ awk scripts, not much else
<rzec> seems rebooting fixed my issue
<incogitatus> hihi
<rzec> anyway to fixed that issue without reboot?
<mrAZz> i have problem playing .mov file with dvvideo/pcm_s24le, it is all choppy in vlc, and noisy in mplayer. i think i am micssing some codec.
<incogitatus> Is this a place I can get a little help with ubuntu, or is there a better channel?
<Ben64> incogitatus: this is the perfect channel for ubuntu support
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: I do lot of stuff, git + vim + php/apache these days with the usual mix of bash + sed + awk + bit of perl/python hacking
<akpk> My WLAN,Bluetooth....etc r nor working....How to check rfkill ??
<incogitatus> cool then, I guess I'll just ask.  I'm kind of an ubuntu newbie, so forgive my ignorance please...
<incogitatus> I'm trying to resinstall Software-center via terminal, and it's coming ip with an error message saying, " Package 'software-center' has no installation candidate"
<incogitatus> is anyone familiar with the fix?
<incogitatus> ip=up (typo)
<MonkeyDust> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.4 (oneiric), package size 673 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<incogitatus> hrmmm.  no responses?
<Ben64> !patience | incogitatus
<ubottu> incogitatus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LjL> incogitatus: do other packages install?
<zennez0009> hello. why there are still programs folder in home after i uninstall them
<LjL> zennez0009: stuff in /home never gets removed on uninstall
<zennez0009> thanks ljl
<LjL> zennez0009: it's configuration data that you might want to keep, so it stays
<html> how do i get my mic to work on my hd camera?
<incogitatus> LjL, I can try another package to see, just a sec.
<zennez0009> theres no batch removal app?
<LjL> zennez0009: the packaging system has no way of knowing what stuff in /home belongs to a given application
<incogitatus> LjL: suggest software?
<zennez0009> ok. it will juz remain and keep stacking up i guess
<zennez0009> unless i manually delete them one by one
<zennez0009> it seems the gnome application menu have all the uninstalled program links
<zennez0009> they are broken
<zennez0009> manually delete them as well?
<LjL> incogitatus: dunno, synaptic?
<incogitatus> in the terminal, I type "sudo install synaptic" ?
<LjL> incogitatus: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Saiyans007> how can i join other channel
<LjL> Saiyans007: /join #channel
<Saiyans007> hi
<Saiyans007> hello
<jdhfr> is it possible to install REAL libreoffice? not the junk i have installed
<incogitatus> LjL: result:
<incogitatus> :~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate
<LjL> incogitatus: ok, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Saiyans007> I want to add shortcut on my desktop... HELP
<incogitatus> LjL : sources.list result:
<incogitatus> ## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked. ## Use the following sources.list at your own risk. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe mu
<Ben64> !pastebin | incogitatus
<ubottu> incogitatus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<incogitatus> thx ben :) just a sec
<LjL> incogitatus: please paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ not in the channel, so i can modify it
<Ben64> Saiyans007: find it in the menu, right click, add this launcher to desktop
<incogitatus> like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/822443/
<LjL> incogitatus: yes. err, you're seriously on Dapper?
<Ben64> dapper :|
<Saiyans007> i am using xchat and how do i join other channel?
<LjL> Saiyans007: i told you, /join #channel
<incogitatus> well, I dunno.  I didn't install it on this computer ...
<incogitatus> lemme find out :P
<kalgecin> Saiyans007, Server -> join a channel
<LjL> incogitatus: Dapper is unsupported by now, and its repositories are gone. that's why you can't install packages.
<Ben64> incogitatus: dapper stopped being updated on July 14th, 2009
<newcode> hi, I just setup ubuntu on a virtual machine on my mac but for some reason I can't access my web server fomr my mac browser - any clue?
<incogitatus> ubuntu 11.10
<incogitatus> system info
<LjL> incogitatus: uhm then i have no clue why you have the Dapper repos in sources.list
<Ben64> incogitatus: what happens if you type "lsb_release -r"
<MonkeyDust> incogitatus  to delete the repos, open Synaptic and click Settings - Repositories
<LjL> incogitatus: try replacing your current sources.list with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822448/
<incogitatus> Release is 11.10
<gulzar> which is that app to set and configure sound? It shows many horizontal bars to configure sound..
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  open a terminal and type alsamixer
<incogitatus> I can't access synaptic... either it's not installed, or I'm dumb.
<dr_willis> its not instaleld by default i belive incogitatus
<Ben64> incogitatus: just replace the sources.list with what LjL said. Use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to open the file
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: no.. not that.. the one I am talking abt is GUI and shows many-many options to configure sound.. My speakes are not giving good sound so want toadjust settings
<incogitatus> okay, I pasted, but the file is read only
<gulzar> incogitatus: not installed...
<gulzar> incogitatus: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<LjL> incogitatus: if you open it with "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" as told, it won't be read-only
<incogitatus> I guess there's some way to become administrator for the computer?
<LjL> gulzar: that won't work.
<incogitatus> oooh ok
<gulzar> LjL: why?
<gulzar> LjL: got it......
<Ben64> gulzar: his apt sources are from 2006
<MonkeyDust> incogitatus  you need sudo or gksudo for everything outside /home
<LjL> gulzar: scroll up, i just had him try it. he's got Dapper repositories in his sources.list, how can he install software?
<gulzar> Ben64: Oh!
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: here's my typical screen look : http://imgur.com/ZW7KZ
<incogitatus> "(gksudo:23059): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap","
<LjL> incogitatus: if gedit starts up anyway, ignore that
<gulzar> LjL: I just joined now.. but his matter is serious
<incogitatus> okay, so I have  bunch of answers :) you guys are awesome, but now I'm not sure which I should choose from :D
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: anything?
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  an error message could be helpful
<LjL> incogitatus: i suggest you try the ones that have a chance of working ;)
<incogitatus> heh dankschoen
<dr_willis> incogitatus:  read them all and learn what you are doing. just dont do thigs by rote :)
<incogitatus> heh, I'm working on that willis. :)
<incogitatus> rote isn't always  bad method
<dr_willis> yes it can be.
<dr_willis> learning the funamentals is never a bad thing.
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: no error message.. I have alsamixer-gui but it is basic.. I want more bigger GUI . I used it but don't know what it is called as.
<jdhfr> is it possible to install REAL libreoffice? not the junk i have installed
<Vodokotlic> hi, i have a problem, cannot click on adobe flash player settings http://oi44.tinypic.com/246m51e.jpg
<sattu94> Hi, does the 64-bit server cd load a 32bit kernel or a 64 bit one to carry out the installation?
<incogitatus> let's see, so it seems I need to edit the sources.list to match the current version but I cannot open it any other way than "read only"
<LjL> incogitatus: try with "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Ben64> ew nano :P
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: OK just tell me which GUI are available fro ubuntu... in default and others.. I will search from them
<incogitatus> whoah, this is like gwbasic text editor ;)
<monny> have a problems with instaling unbutu operacing system error 2.17
<monny> have a problems with instaling unbutu operacing system error 2.17
<dr_willis> incogitatus:  in nano the ^w = means use the ctrl key + the latter..
<dr_willis> monny:  give more details - not just repeating.
<monny> i cant install unbutu
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  can't say, maybe someone else can
<wadkar> Stereocaulon: any comments/suggestions ?
<LjL> monny: he said *more* details, not *fewer* details
<Vodokotlic> i cant click on adobe flash player settings :)
 * sattu94 hahaha...
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: OK..
<gulzar> what are the GUI available for setting sound ?
<sattu94> alsamixer GUI ?
<Ben64> gnome-alsamixer
<bazhang> monny, is that ultimate ubuntu?
<monny> why i cant launch counter strike 1.6 on unbutu
<gulzar> sattu94: any other
<LjL> monny: because you can't install it...?
<gulzar> Ben64: other than that
<monny> im bad with english
<monny> sorr
<MonkeyDust> gulzar  i found alsa-gui-tools in the repos, try that
<monny> where i can talk with russian language
<bazhang> monny, ultimate ubuntu :  YES / NO
<LjL> !ru | monny
<ubottu> monny: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> !ru| maxmanders
<ubottu> maxmanders: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<monny> y!ru
<monny> !ru
<MonkeyDust> oops ^
<LjL> monny: /join #ubuntu-ru for russian
<xsl> Morning all, how can i display some sort of MOTD to users that login in gnome or xfce.
<gulzar> MonkeyDust: Thank You
<dr_willis> xsl:  theres some system wide autostart entries.. id find such a 'feature' annoying if i was a user.
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Vodokotlic> i cannot click on adobe flash player settings, how to fix it?
<Saiyans007> suppose i want to join #judy for example. How will i know whic network it is on and how will i join it?
<dr_willis> Saiyans007:  every irc network could have its own #judy
<Gerben> Hello. Since 1 week I switched from a (cheap/slow) laptop to using a 27" iMac (little more power) using first nomachine NX, and now thinlinc. Only feature I need now is support for dual monitor. Does anyone know some solution where I can use multiple monitors?
<LjL> Saiyans007: /server networkserver      and then    /join #judy. but you must know the network.
<monny> my dog shit on my keybord how to fix it
<Saiyans007> Thanks LjL
<xsl> dr_willis: i need it to show my users.
<dr_willis> Gerben:  can you plug in 2 monitors into the box?
<MonkeyDust> Gerben  is it an iMac with ubuntu?
<Gerben> MonkeyDust, yes
<Gerben> forget to tell
<JBobAWAY> hey there, my ubuntu install. i belive i can run it from inside windows ?
<Gerben> I tried Mac OS for 1 week, but I prefer Ubuntu so I installed that
<JBobAWAY> i have seen it intergrated into windows
<JBobAWAY> how would i go about doing so ?
<dr_willis> JBobAWAY:  you mean use 'wubi' ?
<dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<dr_willis> Most people in here HATE wubi
<dr_willis> and dont reccomend it
<JBobAWAY> oh i see
<Gerben> dr_willis, plug in 2 monitors into the box. Do you mean my client machine or the server?
<Ben64> i don't recommend wubi
<JBobAWAY> but thanks for the lead
<dr_willis> Gerben:  you are a bit vague in what you want and what you are doing..
<Saiyans007> we are using anjuta IDE at school so i download it from the software centre...my problem is when i press the build button nothing works let alone execute the program
<juniour> hey my graphic is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<juniour> it will be supporte in ubuntu 11.10
<Gerben> dr_willis, At the Office I have an Imac running Ubuntu 11.10. At home I have a Dell Laptop with an external monitor attached. I'd like to have the ability to use both the laptop monitor and the external monitor at home.
<Gerben> In some kind of X session/terminal to the iMac running Ubuntu at the office
<incogitatus> thanks for the help, but sudo install still isn't working.  I saved (write out) the file sources.list as per : http://paste.ubuntu.com/822448/, and the result still shows: http://imagebin.org/196307
<dr_willis> Gerben:  ive used multi monitors in linux with ati, intel, and nvidia gfx chipsets.
<Gerben> dr_willis, yes, that is not the issue. The issue is that I need some terminal software that supports multiple monitors.
<juniour> can ay one will tell my graphic card is supporte in ubuntu 101.10
<mydogsnameisrudy> function key on dell laptop f8 i think
<juniour> sr 11.10
<Ben64> incogitatus: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<Gerben> that guy you just kicked has now joined #debian
<dr_willis> Gerben:  as far ive noticved with vnc you can tell it the res to use for its output and have it streatch across both monitors. I tend to just fullscreen it to one monitor
<hroi> hi anyone have experience with the lockfile command?
<Gerben> dr_willis, yes... I know. But that way I'll have black bars on the screen with the higher resolution
<MonkeyDust> ! info lockfile
<MonkeyDust> !info lockfile
<ubottu> Package lockfile does not exist in oneiric
<incogitatus> Ben- updating (apparently).... hasn't done this in a while ;)
<hroi> I have created a lockfile test.lock   , yet I can edit the "test" file from another shell...
<juniour> hi i wanna to install addition al drivers
<hroi> so, another process is able to edit a locked file
<hroi> ?
<incogitatus> Whoa.  I think it's actually working :)
<MonkeyDust> !yay| incogitatus
<ubottu> incogitatus: Glad you made it! :-)
<JBobAWAY> hey another question
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: ha, didn't know that one existed
<JBobAWAY> i want to use ubuntu like a console
<JBobAWAY> not desktop mode
<ikonia> disable the desktop then
<JBobAWAY> oh choice
<JBobAWAY> where would i find that ?
<incogitatus> so, just to make sure, the problem was the sources.list was for a different version of ubuntu?
<Ben64> incogitatus: yep
<cillo564> I have mobile broadband usb stick , how do I set it via eth0
<dr_willis> incogitatus:  thats is an issue if you mess up that very imporntant file. :)
<LjL> incogitatus: yes. no idea how that happened though.
<MonkeyDust> cillo564  ethernet over usb?
<fasad> [question] 11.10 ships with perl 5.12.4, any idea which perl will ubuntu 12.04 ship?
<MonkeyDust> fasad  ask in #ubuntu+1
<incogitatus> Ljl: I might've changed it when trying to use aircrack or something ... copying and pasting, blah blah.  I haven't programmed computers since 1985.
<Ben64> fasad: This is perl 5, version 14, subversion 2 (v5.14.2) built for i686-linux-gnu-thread-multi-64int
<fasad> MonkeyDust: oh. thanx.
<Ben64> thats what my laptop says right now
<fasad> Ben64: u are on 11.10 ?
<Saiyans007> i want to join Dalnet server so is this command correct /server #Dalnet
<bullgard4> Guest64509: '~$ dict 'mutatis mutandis'; 1 definition found; From WordNet (r) 3.0 (2006) [wn]:  mutatis mutandis: adv 1: with the necessary changes having been carried out.'
<Myrtti> Saiyans007: no
<Ben64> fasad: my laptop is on 12.04
<dr_willis> Saiyans007:  totally wrong.. #channelname
<dr_willis> Saiyans007:  a server is like 'irc.dal.net' or similer
<fasad> Ben64: great. thanks !
<saikat> hi.... This is saikat
<saikat> can anybody tell me how to solve resolution problem in ubuntu 10.04
<Saiyans007> how will i do it?
<dr_willis> Saiyans007:  most irc clients include lists
<overclucker> hroi: man lockfile
<dr_willis> Saiyans007:  /server servername    and the dalnet homepage has a list of servers
<pikpik> Hi. Ignoring configurability, what would the lightest and fastest window manager be?
<Guest64509> bullgard4: what do i have to change and how can i find out how i have to change it?
<dr_willis> pikpik:  try jwm
<incogiatus> alright guys, software center is installed and working, updates are working.  You guys are amazing :)
<pikpik> dr_willis: I'm using that.
<dr_willis> pikpik:  if theres any lighter ive not noticed them.
<pikpik> dr_willis: Cool. Thanks.
<dr_willis> pikpik:  unless you try some ultra-no-feature wm's
<ikonia> dr_willis: what as the legacy default x11 that used to get launched from xdm
<incogiatus> Thanks for the help!
<dr_willis> jwm is smaller then twm i belive.
<DrDank> Wow, first time linux user.. This takes some major getting use too.. lol
<ikonia> can't remember it's name
<jdhfr> is it possible to install REAL libreoffice? not the junk i have installed
<dr_willis> of course theres download size, then mem used size :)
<dr_willis> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.6-1 (oneiric), package size 106 kB, installed size 360 kB
<ikonia> jdhfr: what is not real about what you have installed
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<cillo564> MonkeyDust, my problem is that id like to use internet in mac mini so i put ethernet cable between mac mini and this ubuntu LTS where is the mobile broadband usb stick
<jdhfr> ikonia: it's very archaic
<ikonia> jdhfr: so your real question is "I want a newer version"
<dr_willis> for size/featureset/  for a minimal wm.. jwm is hard to beat.
<pikpik> dr_willis: Gotcha. Thanks. :)
<jdhfr> ikonia: real one is in precise but i cannot update without maiming my system
<dr_willis> other minimal wms often have features missign that people want... like a easy to get to launcher menu.
<bullgard4> Guest64509: The most important change which you have to make in the commands that I gave you, is to adapt to the partition number of your particular setup.
<html> is ubuntu good with sound cards?
<ikonia> jdhfr: please stop calling it "real" there is nothing unofficial about it
<ikonia> jdhfr: you just want a newer version ?
<pikpik> dr_willis: Yeah, I'm happy with something minimal.
<jdhfr> ikonia: yes 2.5 version
<html> sound cards | html
<ikonia> html: no more/less than any other linux distribution
<dr_willis> pikpik:  i tend to use jwm or icewm for my vnc sessions.
<ikonia> jdhfr: you'll need to hunt for a PPA or build your own, however be aware of the risks with that
<ikonia> jdhfr: or wait for 12.04 to be released and upgrade
<pikpik> dr_willis: I get the feeling that icewm is a little glitzier?
<jdhfr> risks from text editor? i don't understand
<dr_willis> pikpik:  its a bit more customizeable. but its a bit on the old-skool side. some features in it dont work like they should any more
<ikonia> jdhfr: no, risks from using a PPA or building your own
<pikpik> dr_willis: Oh, I see. :(
<Gami> I've had a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 regarding my internet speed. I have an ethernet cable that goes to a router that goes to a modem. Wireless internet works great on my iPhone and iPad and I have no speed issues when I use Windows 7. Sometimes internet will be very slow for extended periods of times on Ubuntu, or sometimes not even work. Any idea where to start? I googled a lot and tried a few solutions a while ago, but never managed to fi
<Gami> x the problem.
<Guest64509> bullgard4: how can i find the partition number i need?
<pikpik> dr_willis: Well, cool. I guess I'll be happy with JWM. :)
<zennez0009> guyz. how can i get tomboys note "create new note" hotkey to work!
<zennez0009> : (
<dr_willis> pikpik:  you might want to check out what the tinycorelinux guys are using and how they have jwm themed.  looks very nice for a minimal desktop
<zennez0009> im so sad it doesnt
<dr_willis> be back in a bit
<Ben64> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<CaptainQuirk> Hi, I cannot activate my wifi card with my hardware button on my laptop
<html> html | sound cards
<CoolCoder> I have 2 php installed on my Ubuntu. one is lampp and other. i am using lampp now. when I try to install imagick, It says "Class 'imagick' not found " But it shows 'imagick'. where can i find the DLL? why its not enabling. is it because of 2 apache configuration?
<ikonia> html: you've already done that and it didn't work
<cillo564> does someone has answer to my question MonkeyDust seems to be afk
<ikonia> html: why would doing it again make it start working ?
<html> !html | sound cards
<ubottu> sound cards: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<CaptainQuirk> how can I know what's wrong ?
<CaptainQuirk> hardware problem, driver issue ?
<bullgard4> Guest64509: The most intuitive way is look them up in the GParted program. Alternatives: '~$ sudo fdisk -l', '~$ df -h'.
<Ben64> CaptainQuirk: you should provide details so someone can try to help you. wireless chipset, laptop model, etc
<CaptainQuirk> hp pavillon g6, ubuntu 10.04, realtek wireless controller
<CaptainQuirk> Ben64, when I do ifconfig, I don't have any wlan section
<Ben64> well that is a problem... which realtek chip
<CaptainQuirk> don't remember
<Guest64509> bullgard4: okee, i will try it
<Gami> anyone?
<bullgard4> Guest64509: r
<Ben64> CaptainQuirk: you can probably check from "lspci | grep -i rtl"
<CaptainQuirk> well, I don't have anything else than an ethernet controller
<Ben64> lspci will show it even if it doesn't show up under ifconfig
<CaptainQuirk> Ben64, I have Three entries with lspci | grep Realtek
<quixotedon> all: the notification just pops up and says the system is running out of space (1.1 GB left), any suggestion to clear some space?
<CaptainQuirk> Network controller, Ethernet controller and something called Class ff00
<CaptainQuirk> weird
<Ben64> CaptainQuirk: try "rtl" instead of "Realtek"
<CaptainQuirk> only thing i get with lspci | grep "RTL" is the ethernet controller
<Ben64> CaptainQuirk: have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1831214
<Stereocaulon> wadkar, I would not call that hideous. I would disable transparencies though
<mkjackson1> Hey folks, google's no help
<CaptainQuirk> Ben64, looks like a post I followed to add patches : http://admaris.com/wp/blog/2011/07/03/ubuntu-on-hp-g6-laptop-tales-from-the-grave/
<mkjackson1> trying to fix my audio but when I go to sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2 I get an error
<CaptainQuirk> I applied all the patches, recompiled but nothing has changed
<mkjackson1> E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2
<mkjackson1> none of the threads seem to resolve this symptom
<CaptainQuirk> f12 key that has a hardware wi fi control attached to it remains orange instead of white
<CaptainQuirk> I have only "no wireless extensions" when I do iwconfig
<auronandace> quixotedon: get rid of stuff you don't need
<juniour> hi guys which is the best web cam software
<auronandace> juniour: try cheese (avoid asking for "best")
<yjaradin> or Camorama
<dr_willis> totally depens on your needs as to whats best for you
<auronandace> quixotedon: if you have multiple kernels installed you could uninstall the oldest ones
<dr_willis> I like 'webcamstudio' --> http://www.ws4gl.org/  :)
<jdhfr> what is nepo,uk?
<jdhfr> *muk
<dr_willis> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> its like some database/search indexer i think
<bazhang> http://nepomuk.kde.org/node/1 jdhfr
<dr_willis> !find nepomuk
<ubottu> Found: virtuoso-nepomuk, libnepomuk-perl, libnepomukquery-perl, libnepomuk4, libnepomukquery4a
<Stereocaulon> jdhfr, it has to with KDE, that's all I know about it
<Stereocaulon> jdhfr, it has to >do< with KDE, that's all I know about it
<dr_willis> !info libnepomuk4
<ubottu> libnepomuk4 (source: kde4libs): Nepomuk Meta Data Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<dr_willis> Nepomuk allows applications to use information from all over the desktop, the web, other devices, and combine it into one coherent interface.
<Stereocaulon> pwd
<Stereocaulon> sorry^
<jdhfr> does anyone knows if kde has irc channel for users?
<nwp> anyone got any idea of the latest driver support situation for new iMacs?
<nwp> are video drivers working properly, for example?
<Pici> jdhfr: Try #kde to start... or #kubuntu if thats what you're using.
<quixotedon> nwp: out of topic
<nwp> quixotedon: srsly?
<nwp> quixotedon: where do I find that then?
<ActionParsnip> nwp: they will be part of the default install if they use intel GPUs
<ActionParsnip> nwp: or use the driver install app if you use nvida or ati gpu
<ActionParsnip> nwp: i suggest you use a liveCD or usb and simply trial the OS
<nwp> ActionParsnip: really the question is "can they be made to work reliably?" - I know the theory, and in theory theory is the same as practice, but in practice... let's just say I have experienced problems
<ActionParsnip> nwp: they can with good settings. i can't personally tell you more as I'm smart and don't buy apple rubbish
<bullgard4> '~$ synclient -m 100; Can' access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? Failed to connect to X Server.' What does »SHM« stand for?
<angelete2> hi
<nwp> ActionParsnip: ha. actually they're very nice machines to use, when the driver support is there. But I'm sure that really is getting OT
<ActionParsnip> nwp: its overpriced for what it is, you can get the same grunt for half the price with a regular pc
<Kaellan> annyone here got experience with apache server in ubuntu and may lend me a hand get it started for me ? :)
<angelete2> i have one server virtualized with 2 network adapters: eth0:212.183.206.1626, eth1:192.168.1.12
<angelete2> my default gateway is 0.1
<nwp> bullgard4: shm = shared memory
<angelete2> i've connected another device to 1.X network, using 1.12 as default gateway
<ActionParsnip> nwp: try oneiric in liveUSB etc, you can even enable the proprietary driver if available
<angelete2> i can ping 1.12, but can't access internet
<angelete2> any help, please?
<nwp> ActionParsnip: ok, worth a go. at least if it works that way, it will definitely work on a proper install. Can't be so sure if it doesn't, but it's a start
<bullgard4> nwp: Thank you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: if you run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tell /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null        does the web work ok?
<ActionParsnip> s/tell/tee
<nwp> bullgard4: sorry I can't actually help you with the problem...
<angelete2> where should i execute it?
<btaylor927> I'm using an Atheros AR242x wifi adaptor in 11.10 64 bit and the connectivity is very spotty compared to windows. It maintains a connection but some pages won't load first time and getting msn to connect in empathy is a real chore. Are there issues with this chip in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> nwp: Right. I will do some more snooping. I suspect a bug.
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  i was thinkign shmconfig was a xorg.conf file setting. or was at one time. theres been a lot of changes to the touchpad synaptic drivers in the last few releases
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Thank you for your information. (Yes, I never had this error in old Ubuntu releases.)
<ActionParsnip> btaylor927: try disabling ipv6 (assuming you don't use it), with the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: in a terminal, remember to correct my typo too
<angelete2> ActionParsnip: now i can't even ping to 1.12!
<btaylor927> I just add that to grub conf, right ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: that changes your DNS servers so wouldn't affect that if you are pinging by IP
<ActionParsnip> btaylor927: no, you NEVER change grub.conf
<neronin> Im going crazy here, i cant get my ftp server to work properly, i have tried vsftpd, proftpd and pureftpd. I can set them up as far as i can see but when i try to log in (from a remote ip) i can not authenticate, the user name gets accepted but not the password. Anyone recognize this?
<ActionParsnip> btaylor927: you add it in /etc/defaul/grub    in the quotes with:  quiet splash    then run:  sudo update-grub
<phlegx> Hi! A question. Why my Ubuntu make disk checks for errors on every boot?
<angelete2> ok, already ping (my fault, i was pinging to 191.168....)
<ActionParsnip> phlegx: unhealthy disk, try a better check in liveCD
<dr_willis> phlegx:  improper shutdown, perhaps a bug/date set wrong.  failing hd.
<angelete2> ping www.google.es can resolve name, but cannot ping it
<Find> -Ping- angelete2 : 0.267 second/s
<angelete2> i have ip_forward enabled
<Pici> neronin: Are you sure that you're actually hitting your ftp server when you try to login remotely? Do you see your attempt in your logs?
<neronin> Pici:  yes i do
<neronin> I see myself as an not yet authenticated user
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: the resolv.conf is the dns servers of the system, so if yu were pinging by name it would make sense, but you were pinging by IP
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<angelete2> ActionParsnip: no, i can't (i can from .0.136 server, but no from the other device)
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: is the server acting as a router?
<angelete2> i'm trying to do this
<angelete2> (sorry, i haven't explained myself correctly)
<phlegx> Thx, for the answer. The shutdown works perfectly. I have disk encryption, can this be the problem?
<neronin> Pici:  and by the way, the users i have problems with are virtual users, i can log in with my real user
<Pici> neronin: Ah.  I'm not really familiar with that bit of using vsftpd. I've only used real user accounts.
<angelete2> ActionParsnip: what else should i do in order to connect .1.X devices to inernet?
<ActionParsnip> neronin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: do they have the correct default gateway set?
<Guest91918> hey guys
<angelete2> .1.11 has .1.12 as gateway,  the server has .0.1 as gateway and .1.12 as eth1 (no gateway stablished)
<xzil0> i got a question about vstpd. i can connect to my ftp server with real user name. The problem is that i cant delete or upload any file to /var/www .
<xzil0> vsftpd*
<Guest91918> i have problem here when i m trying to login through shell all i get is login is incorrect and i m typing the right pass
<Guest91918> i use ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Guest91918: do you have a full partition for / or for /home (if it is seperate)?
<jwtiyar> can someone tell where is Source.list file?
<maxximus> would ubuntu 10.14 "know" why my pc hangs from time to time?
<Guest91918> full
<ActionParsnip> jwtiyar: /etc/apt/sources.list  if you mean the apt list file..
<ActionParsnip> Guest91918: that's why. Press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  sudo apt-get clean    also uninstall unused kernels to free space
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: how do you mean?
<jwtiyar> ActionParsnip,THANK U, I WANT TO DELETE 12.04 CODE NAME BECUASE AFTER EVERY UPDATE SHOWS PARTIAL UPGRADE
<Guest91918> ok thnx
<maxximus> actionparsnip... like a log or event viewer? hehe
<ActionParsnip> jwtiyar: why in caps?
<ActionParsnip> jwtiyar: then ask in #ubuntu+1   messing with sources.list is not how you upgrade
<Guest91918> ActionParsnip: login incorrect again everytime
<jwtiyar> ActionParsnip, sorry ,
<overclucker> xzil0: you change vsftpd user and group to your own, then chown /var/www
<joel> Hello. My server is running some webservice which I don't want it to run.. when I enter the adress it says "It works!
<joel> This is the default web page for this server.
<Guest13138> I want to remove the webserver
<Guest13138> How do I do that?
<xzil0> overclucker: ill try that out :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest13138: stop the service and it won't be contactable
<Guest13138> ActionParsnip: how
<jwtiyar> ActionParsnip, i think after i added an oppositroy to source
 * jdhfr thinks why Guest13138 is in charge of server if he has to ask such questions
<Guest13138> ActionParsnip: I don
<Guest13138> ActionParsnip: I dont even know what service is running
<ActionParsnip> maxximus: there are logs in /var/log  or you can use system-log-viewer
<Guest13138> ActionParsnip: VLC-Share installed it for me and then I removed VLC-Share but it stayed
<maxximus> thanks ActionParsnip
<angelete2> ActionParsnip: any other suggestion?
<subb1> hi all. I have an issue with  the vi editor in lucid
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: i'd ask in ##networking too, they may be able to point the breakdown out
<wolfric> i did apt-get source nscd, and i got this "Picking 'eglibc' as source package instead of 'nscd'".... why?
<wolfric> it actually downloaded eglibc
<wolfric> no nscd
<ActionParsnip> Guest13138: I'd check what the app installs as deps, see if anything sounds suspect
<btaylor927> ActionParsnip, I just added the ipv6 disabling  line to grub and rebooted. How can I check to see if I did it right?
<xuser> hi
<subb1> when i open files with vi, then input i for starting to edit. then when i type my alphabets or numbers or <backspace> , it is behaving strangely !! The characters i type are not the ones being written and sometimes the cursor jumps around randomly when i press a key. whats the issue?
<phlegx> ActionParsnip, Thx, for the answer. The shutdown works perfectly. I have disk encryption, can this be the problem?
<xuser> how can i install gyache on ubuntu 11.10?
<faLUCE> hi, occasionally the shutdown button on my desktop hangs. How can I solve? (oneiric 11.10)
<ActionParsnip> phlegx: no idea, worth scanning it though. I dnt use encryption so couldn't comment on how it would affect stuff
<sipior> subb1: you're firing up vi in a terminal, or?
<phlegx> ActionParsnip, ok
<subb1> sipior, yes . in command line. due to this issue of vi, i use gedit now.
<ActionParsnip> xuser: its a dead project but you could compile it
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | xuser  there may be a ppa too
<ubottu> xuser  there may be a ppa too: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<sipior> subb1: does the same problem occur in other terminal-based editors? (nano, &cet.)
<ActionParsnip> subb1: could use nano, its a bit friendlier
<xuser> yes but it supports webcam on yahoo
<xuser> :P
<ActionParsnip> xuser: i'm aware of it
<sipior> subb1: put another way, does the problem also occur in gvim?
<xuser> another im client with yahoo webcam suppoart?
<subb1> sipior, it does not occur in nano though
<subb1> sipior, i dont have gvim..
<sipior> subb1: easy enough to install. might be useful in localising the problem.
<ActionParsnip> xuser: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/download.shtml   have fun
<subb1> sipior, is it vim-gtk package
<subb1> or vim-gnome?
<sipior> subb1: that's the one
<xuser> but, do you know other im client with yahoo webcam support?
<subb1> sipior, installing now.
<Ronis_BR> does anyone have a dell laptop with Dell datasafe software?
<ActionParsnip> Ronis_BR: I have a dell lappy but no datasafe software
<subb1> sipior, info: its not local to my system. I have seen this issue on other pcs and laptops installed with lucid.
<html> xuser,   how did you get your web camera/ sound to work??
<Lolo_> Hi, anyone knows how to use zenity --progress with unrar in order to have a progression bar during an extract ? TY
<ActionParsnip> Ronis_BR: looks like some cloud storage thing
<Ronis_BR> ActionParsnip: I saw that this software can mess with grub... I wondering how can I avoid it... there many ways on internet, but I want to be sure.
<xuser> i can use webcam with gyache
<Ronis_BR> ActionParsnip: it is used to restore your system, create DVD backups
<sipior> subb1: you mean you're logged into a remote host, running vim from there?
<xuser> i aleready tried this
<xuser> and works
<jrib> Lolo_: why not just use file-roller?
<sipior> subb1: what is the output of "echo $TERM" in that terminal?
<subb1> sipior, no. not remote host
<tam> does anyone know how i fix php not loading the mysql extension because i didnt install it from the repo, i installed a the 5.5 from a custom repo
<ActionParsnip> Ronis_BR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456519
<sipior> subb1: then i'm afraid i don't understand what you were getting at.
<subb1> sipior, oh the issue is not what you expected?
<xuser> but ,do you know another im client with yahoo webcam support?
<xuser> excepting gyache
<sipior> subb1: i meant that i don't understand your "it's not local to my system" comment.
<ActionParsnip> xuser: why not make life easier and move to a protocol with apps with webcam support like emesene
<subb1> sipior, oh i meant to stress that it is not an issue of my pc hardware/software config. I have seen the same issue on my frineds pc also, having lucid
<sipior> subb1: i see.
<xuser> im from romania
<xuser> here peoples use yahoo
<xuser> people use yahoo here
<xuser> *
<subb1> sipior, installed gvim
<xuser> so?
<ActionParsnip> xuser: you have asked the sam people multiple times, nobody knows. Try later or post on the forums
<subb1> sipior, no issue on using gvim to edit.
<xuser> ok
<sipior> subb1: that's encouraging. what is the value of the TERM environmental variable in your terminal?
<xuser> i will use gyache
<subb1> xterm
<subb1> sipior,  xterm
<sipior> subb1: does the problem occur when you launch "vim" (not "vi"). those should be the same, but...
<sipior> subb1: also, you might try launching the editor as "vim -u NONE", but i don't think the vimrc is at fault in this case.
<subb1> sipior, normal vim also no issue.
<evilbug> having trouble with unity loading properly on 11.10. this happened suddenly two days ago without installing updates or modifying the system in any way. the issue only shows up on my account but guest loads fine. any clues?
<faLUCE> hi, occasionally the shutdown button on my desktop hangs. How can I solve? (oneiric 11.10)
<sipior> subb1: well, there you go :-)
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know were i can get some advice on science software pls?
<Lolo_> jrib : i want to use it in a .sh
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: does it happen as a new user?
<martian> I just woke up this morning to find that my mysql server instance had seemingly crashed and refuses to start. The only error I get is "start: job failed to start". How can I further debug this?
<sipior> subb1: not sure why vi should cause that sort of problem in compatibility mode.
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> martian: ask in an sql channel too
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: no
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: same user
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: did you make a fresh user to test?
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: no, I used the same user
<subb1> sipior, yes. I have used centos, redhat, debian. not seen this weird vi issue there.
 * jdhfr is confused with people running mysql or apache on ubuntu
<subb1> sipior, is it related to the desktop env gnome?
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: then make a new user and log in as that and test, if it is the same then the app is at fault, if it is ok then your user settings are causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: using the same user tests nothing at all
<sipior> subb1: possible, but unlikely.
<sipior> subb1: use vim/gvim and be happy :-)
<sipior> subb1: there's also a #vim here on freenode, if you other problems/questions.
<echo_> I use archlinux at times and wrote a script that I put under /etc/rc.d/functions.d/  what is the equivalent in Ubuntu?
<subb1> sipior, ok noted that. if i login to remote hosts will i be able to use gvim?
<sipior> subb1: yes, login via "ssh -X ..."
<sipior> subb1: frankly, sticking to the console is easier/faster.
<subb1> sipior, oh only if i login graphically right?
<Whitesquall> subb1: you can you tramp in emacs =)
<ActionParsnip> echo_: what does the folder do?
<Whitesquall> *use
<martian> ActionParsnip: If I run mysqld manually as root, the server starts fine so I'm wondering if there was some unattended backup action last night or something that may have done this. I'll keep on searching, but any suggestions are welcome ;)
<ActionParsnip> martian: the guys in #mysql may be able to point to what's going on, at least you can get the service up
<subb1> Whitesquall, not sure of those. new to linux actually. its my learning time :)
<martian> ActionParsnip: yeah, boss off my back for now =D
<subb1> sipior: thanks for showing up for help. gooday !
<sipior> subb1: yep, same to you.
<echo_> ActionParsnip Since I am using an SSD I dump my log files into RAM mounted as tmpfs. My script will use rsync to write back to /var/log when I shutdown my system.
<Sjors> Hi
<asrockubuntu> Hallo could u please help me? I can't open xbcm now, I have some errors when I do sudo apt-get upadte
<Sjors> When is ubuntu 10.04.4 coming out? it was planned for 8 days ago
<ActionParsnip> echo_: so it runs at shutdown and startup then?
<ActionParsnip> asrockubuntu: xbmc isn't supported here
<asrockubuntu> right so how may I erase a program from terminal?
<echo_> ActionParsnip No so all the log files are written to the SSD and not lost since I keep them in RAM.
<ahmad> #ubuntu-ir
<echo_> ActionParsnip I guess a normal shutdown like you said is "shutdown -hP now" but I want my script to be running when the system is halting to do the write.
<asrockubuntu> Action Parsnip : how may I erase a program? sudo apt-get xxxxx remove?
<echo_> asrockubuntu sudo apt-get remove --purge nameofprogram (will get all the config files etc)
<rztjm__> sudo apt-get remove xxxx
<CaptainQuirk> Hi
<echo_> asrockubuntu yeah just using remove is safer but will leave a bunch of junk on your system.
<CaptainQuirk> Can I customize the "screen" multiplexer so that I have a sort of buffer zone between "regions"
<CaptainQuirk> like padding or margin in a webpage for example
<CaptainQuirk> for the sake of legibility
<asrockubuntu> ok
<echo_> CaptainQuirk screen multiplexer?
<CaptainQuirk> echo_, yep
<CaptainQuirk> Can't find it in the manual
<echo_> CaptainQuirk Hmm are you doing some funky duel headed mult-seat stuff?
<CaptainQuirk> echo_, I don't get you
<jimmy_birer> join #antiniggers
<CaptainQuirk> wtf
<echo_> CaptainQuirk Maybe that is some Gnome3 term. I am on xfce as a DE, compiz for wm, emerald as the wm decorator and lightdm as my..well dm. In short idk =/
<akpk> wifi icon is missing at top panel,Ubuntu 11.10
<echo_> akpk I would think Ubuntu is using wicd. Must be an app I would think in the repos to pop into your panel.
<akpk> echo_ wot shud i do ??
<auronandace> echo_: ubuntu uses networkmanager and its installed by default
<echo_> akpk OK well there should be an app for networkmanager too.
<jdhfr> when oneiric service pack 1 will be out?
<echo_> akpk is your wifi on?
<auronandace> jdhfr: we don't do "service packs"
<jdhfr> whatever you fancy to call it, when?
<tensorpudding> jdhfr, ubuntu regular releases don't have point releases
<tensorpudding> LTS releases do, though
<Moshanator> jdhfr, april
<echo_> akpk sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<jdhfr> regular as opposed to what?
<tensorpudding> as opposed to the long-term support releases
<tensorpudding> which occur every 2 years
<tensorpudding> the next is going to be 12.04
<auronandace> !lts | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tensorpudding> the release cycle for regular releases is 6 months
<geekbri> what is the EOL of 10.04? next year?
<tensorpudding> april 2013
<tensorpudding> on the desktop
<tensorpudding> on the server, 2015
<geekbri> and server?
<akpk> <echo_> : nothing happend
<geekbri> oh ok, so its got a while still
<akpk> <echo_> : nothing happend
<tensorpudding> hardy is still under server support
<tensorpudding> that's from 2008
<echo_> akpk you did not see a msg?
<jdhfr> so no chance to upgrade for me? oneiric software is strangely old and buggy, precise looks better
<geekbri> isn't the new LTS coming out soon? 12.04?
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> in april
<lohness> this is funny, file /usr/bin/skype /usr/bin/skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped # then strings /usr/bin/skype | head -n1 /lib/ld-linux.so.2 # so far so good.  /usr/bin/skype bash: /usr/bin/skype: No such file or directory #hm yeah its obiously not there
<lohness> what gives
<lohness> any help?
<echo_> akpk I am guessing your using Gnome. Make sure you have the front end for network-manager installed. You can see in apt as network-manager-gnome
<ZynuiMaiche> Hey folks!  I was wondering if anybody here knew the process for installing MATLAB without Wine.  I have an iso (copied the install disk to my HDD).  I've been browsing the internet for a while, and can't determine if I should try and install the repositories (I don't even know what those are...) first and then try and install from the iso or what.  I don't have a disc drive on my netbook...
<Duality>  #tkkrlab
<ikonia> ZynuiMaiche: matlab is supported on specific ubuntu versions
<Duality> oops ignore please :)
<ikonia> ZynuiMaiche: if you check the matlab website it lists the supported versions
<seguid> hi
<d4em0n> does anybody here know a IRC SEO  channel ?
<seguid> i seem to be having issues installing cheops-ng on ubuntu 11.10
<seguid> i cant seem to install gnome-libs-devel
<seguid> anyone else facing this issue
<seguid> ?
<echo_> ZynuiMaiche if you look at the install file is it a deb, bin, source code?
<echo_> ZynuiMaiche prolly more then one OS (windows) on there too.
<researcher123> why my Ubuntu 11.10 suddenly became slow? How can I find the cause of it and then correct it?
<bazhang> !alis | d4em0n
<ubottu> d4em0n: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<echo_> ZynuiMaiche here is how to do it. http://www.mathworks.se/support/solutions/en/data/1-9VXDYZ/index.html
<amandabe1> My sleeping tty7 is black. I can do ctrl-alt-f4 to get a command line only TTY, but I can't wake my gnome session.
<ZynuiMaiche> echo_: I'll give it a go.  Thanks for showing that to me, I'm a little embarassed I couldn't find that on my own xD
<amandabe1> I didn't do anything unsual -- just walked away from the computer for a bit.
<echo_> ZynuiMaiche np
<amandabe1> If I jog the mouse, I do see the mouse on my otherwise black screen.
<amandabe1> can I troubleshoot this from another TTY?
<researcher123> can anyone help in determining th cause of sudden slowed down Ubuntu 11.10?
<lohness> researcher123: run htop to see whats up
<researcher123> lohness: ok.trying
<DrDank> Hey guys.. I have enhanced effects enabled.. Is there a way to tweak the effects?
<echo_> amandabe1 could be all sorts of stuff. I am guessing you are using Gnome3 with lightdm. If so try " sudo restart lightdm "
<amandabe1> echo_: ok
<allu2> Is it possible/will it work if i run live usb session and install nvidia drivers from jockyey-gtk and then plug the usb to other computer with nvidia card, will i have direct rendering etc like with normal install and nvidia drivers
<echo_> amandabe1 that will just restart X
<adac> is there anything special to get work /etc/crontab ?
<adac> special to do
<amandabe1> echo_: worked.
<amandabe1> echo_: thanks.
<echo_> =)
<echo_> np
<echo_> adac no not really. Just a few sec reading how the timing works.
<researcher123> lohness: I ran htop but does not make much sense to me. How do I send that output for you to see?
<DrDank> Sorry, Im new. Was scrolling through the 'packet manager' and seen 'desktop environments' --- gnome, kde and someothers.. What good are these?
<amandabee> echo_: my screen is kind of freaking out in my X session now.
<lohness> researcher123: its a program which shows cpu usage and can show memory usage, second for second, so look in the upper left corner if something is using close to 100% of your cpu
<amandabee> echo_: If I disconnect the external monitor it seems okay, but plugged in I'm getting black flickers around the edges.
<auronandace> DrDank: for your enhanced effects you may want to try adding compiz config settings manager (ccsm)
<auronandace> DrDank: different desktop environments appeal to different users
<researcher123> lohness: Can you see the image here and advice something http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/htopreport.png/
<overclucker> researcher123: top -n 1
<echo_> amandabee are you using a Nvida card? Should like a buffer problem.
<DrDank> auronandace: Will do... Thanks for the info.
<auronandace> DrDank: my favourite is xfce
<ronin___> Hi, i download eclipse indigo.tar.gz when I want untar it I've got an error?
<DrDank> well this laptop is kinda old.. its nothing super fancy.. I love how the windows act with the effects on.. the jiggle effect I guess you could call it.
<researcher123> overclucker: what does it mean? Im newbie
<obo> Hi All
<amandabee> echo_: i am (I think).
<ronin___> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<overclucker> researcher123: oh, i was just giving you a command with pastebinable output
<ronin___> what does it mean?
<DrDank> Installing ccsm now.
<martian> Earlier I had a problem starting mysql. It crashed overnight it seems and would not start using the init.d script or 'service' tool. I was able to start it manually using 'sudo mysqld'. Is there anywhere I could find a log of why the init script was failing?
<researcher123> overclucker: ok.thanks
<llutz> ronin___: it does mean your file is " not in gzip format", easy
<DrDank> it said installation/removal failed. :-\
<obo> Could someone help  how to configure  evolutution with microsoft exchange 2003 server?
<DrDank> well that was simple ccsm.. -- the advanced worked.
<researcher123> what can be done to identify the cause of a suddenly slowed down PC?
<Datum_Errata> ronin___: tar -xvf file.tar
<ronin___> llutz: I know but i download eclipse indigo and now i want install it!
<Datum_Errata> rather, tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<echo_> amandabee Might be an issue with Gnome3 and rendering with the drivers your using. I use to use bleeding edge xorg and mesa with Nvidia and always had stuff like that happen. Expressly if I was compositing with Compiz
<ronin___> Datum_Errata: same error again?
<llutz> ronin___: either you file is broken or you did somenthing wrong to untar it. "tar xzf file.tar.gz"  check "file file.tar.gz" if it really is gzipped
<Datum_Errata> ronin___:no, the error is different
<llutz> ronin___: should say something like "gzip compressed data"
<cokesmoke> Hi, anyone know how to get a VNC running Gnome to start at boot?
<martian> obo: What aspect of it are you having trouble with?
<ronin___> llutz: for file file.tar i've got file.tar: data
<llutz> ronin___: tar or tar.gz? tar xf file.tar
<llutz> ronin___: you talked about tar.gz before, not about plain .tar
<Datum_Errata> ronin___ what command are you executing?
<ronin___> llutz: same error: tar: Child returned status 1
<llutz> ronin___: i'd say broken file
<ronin___> Datum_Errata: I use tar -zxvf or gzip -d in yakuake termianl
<researcher123> how to improve PC speed? I am on Ubuntu 11.10 , 64 bit
<martian> cokesmoke: this seems like a decent run-through: http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<Datum_Errata> it's either a syntax error or a broken file
<bean> researcher123, improving speed is usually hardware related.
<llutz> ronin___: get the file again, "tar xzf file.tar.gz" then
<martian> researcher123: There is no way to do so. If there was, it would already be build in to the OS.
<cokesmoke> I've tried that one, but only got a black windows when I boot. If i boot it manually using vncserver command, eberything seems to work
<researcher123> martian: it was suddenly slowed down
<researcher123> martian: my pc was fast until last week
<quixotedon> researcher123: hardware resources play a big role, while you can reduce the ram by closing unnecessary program you are using
<ronin___> Darum_Errata: thx
<haux> When trying to empty the Trash, I keep getting an error "Failed to delete the item from the trash." regarding two items that are in there.
<ronin___> llutz: thx
<haux> I've already restarted Ubuntu, no change. How do I resolve this?
<overclucker> researcher123: in htop press f6. that will show you whats using the most resources
<samael23> does anybody here know how to install  Gambatte by source
<martian> researcher123: ahh, that's somewhat different. hit alt-f2 and type gnome-system-monitor to see if some process is perhaps eating up your cpu
<overclucker> researcher123: go by cpu and mem in f6
<haux> I've also tried to 'sudo rm -r' them, and I get an error saying the items don't exist.
<obo> martian: I'm getting Evolution's Exchange Connector error
<stylewalka> Hi, I'm using gitit; i could see the wiki under http://localhost:5001 but not under http://<my-ip>:5001. Could anyone please help?
<martian> obo: make sure you're connecting the right way. My exchange server through the web is http://owa.exchange.blah.com/ but in a mail client I use oa.exchange.blah.com
<llutz> stylewalka: check config, its bound to localhost / 127.0.0.1 only
<martian> cokesmoke: you get blank screens on your actual monitors, or just when you try to connect with vnc?
<amandabee> I think echo_ is on to something -- my screen is freaking out since I changed some compiz settings.
<obo> Martian: yes we are doing the same way https://owa.XXX.com/owa
<amandabee> I'm using 11.10 ... is there a way to restore Compiz's default settings?
<martian> obo: well, I'm not really sure. It looks like there are quite a few issues with it from doing a lil googling.
<researcher123> my PC had good speed until last week but suddenly it slowed down.I want to find its cause and correct it. Any help please?
<martian> researcher123: ahh, that's somewhat different. hit alt-f2 and type gnome-system-monitor to see if some process is perhaps eating up your cpu
<cokesmoke> when I'm trying to connect through vnc... everything works fine when I start it manually as I said... confused =p
<researcher123> martian: ok.Im trying
<pk> is there any software to create flash websites in ubuntu?
<obo> martian: i tried in 8.04. So does it help if I upgrade the os or evolution package?
<cokesmoke> I tried to write the command in a *.sh file, move it to init.d and create links to run it at boot... but that doesn't work either I fugured...
<cokesmoke> (that didn't boot it at all)
<stylewalka> llutz: Thanks. In gitit-config I couldn't find an entry specifying something like that. Any ideas how to change that?
<llutz> stylewalka: no
<mrAZz> i have problem playing .mov file with dvvideo/pcm_s24le, it is all choppy in vlc, and noisy in mplayer. which lib are those players using for playing quicktime? libquicktime i have installed.
<samael23> does anybody know how to install Gambatte by source
<llutz> stylewalka: https://groups.google.com/group/gitit-discuss/browse_thread/thread/d0cd6e7fd190abe0
<xangua> !compile | samael23
<ubottu> samael23: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<researcher123> martian:not more than 20% CPU use and not more than 30% memory is in use. what do I do now?
<martian> cokesmoke: perhaps visual effects are disrupting it
<driiper> Hello! i am currently trying to configure my server to let people connect to it via WIFI and then get internet. But i dont really know how to do it or what to search for. I have TWO NIC cards and one JENSEN router which people are supposed to connect to.  One of the NIC cards goes straight to the WEB and the other one is supposed to go to the router. How would i get this to work?
<driiper> sorry for bad english :(
<Scar_> Hi
<Scar_> I need some help
<pk> is there any software in ubuntu to create flash content
<Scar_> How do you create a startup script?
<pk> for presentations
<martian> researcher123: what is using up the 20%? That's a lot for something to be using if your computer is idle.
<researcher123> martian: let me report to you
<Scar_> I want to add a script to /etc/init but im not sure how
<fidel> pk: for presentations?
<cokesmoke> martian: wouldn't that make problems during execution of the vncserver command too then?
<auronandace> !upstart | Scar_
<ubottu> Scar_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pk> fidel: i want to create interaction presentations in flash
<Scar_> Ok
<pk> fidel: interactive
<martin2343542> whowhow
<Scar_> So !upstart will work?
<Scar_> thankyou ill try it
<pk> fidel: is there any way to do it?
<auronandace> Scar_: ! is a command for ubottu
<auronandace> !bot | Scar_
<ubottu> Scar_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<amandabe1> can i reset my compiz settings from teh commandline?
<Scar_> Ok. Basically what i want to do is gut x11vnc running before login
<amandabe1> s/teh/the
<Scar_> is that possible with upstart?
<amandabe1> I'm kidn of stranded since my X session is totally choking.
<stylewalka> llutz: Thanks a lot; that solved my problem, thanks
<pk> any way to develop interactive flash presentation in ubuntu??
<bazhang> pk shockwave?
<Nach0z> amandabe1: ctrl+alt+f1, display=:0 compiz --replace
<pk> what is this
<pk> bazhang: what is this
<auronandace> !pm Emilio
<auronandace> !pm | Emilio
<ubottu> Emilio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pk> i dont want shockwave player
<etdefusca> \server irc.brasirc.org
<pk> bhazang i dont want player i want to develop the flash
<etdefusca> \server irc.brasirc.org
<Nach0z> pk: salasaga
<amandabe1> Nach0z: thx
<Nach0z> np amandabe1
<rhom> any Idea how to choose between the networks.. (like eth0 and wlan0) for different application.
<Nach0z> rhom: depends on the application I believe. usually they get assigned different IPs, so the application probably has a bind-ip setting that you can set up to make it bind to the IP of a specific interface
<pk> Nach0z:  yes it may help me ill try it thanks
<rhom> Nach0z: does firefox supports it?
<amandabe1> is it odd that i have a dozen mysqld processes running?
<amandabe1> I should have one.
<vikey> sdgf\
<Nach0z> .... lol  rhom.
<Arney> is it possible to mount my /home/joe/Pictures to /media/Pirctures?
<vikey> ning
<vikey> the
<Arney> Even though its already mounted on my home dir
<vikey> ren
<Nach0z> amandabe1: It's fairly normal if mysqld is threaded in any way I believe.
<vikey> er
<n3dj4_> #ubuntu-rs
<saikat> how to set 14'' laptop resolution to 1280x800 in ubuntu 10.04???
<dlentz> Arney, you can't just create a symbolic link?
<Arney> Dinamically! Genious! thank you
<saikat> can anybody help me???
<obo> martian: Exact error  is "Exchange server is not compactable with Exchange connector"
<Guest24433> server : irc.mindforge.org
<th_> hello all
<dlentz> saikat, can you pasetbin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_Marcus> Hello th_
<saikat> okay
<Guest24433> Chinese laguna.
<th_> is there anyone who has experience of setuping headless virtualbox? im having trouble with ethernet :(
<th_> should command vboxmanage modifyvm "os" --nic1 intnet setup ethernet so my win client can connect to internet?
<compdoc> obo, it uses the word 'compactable'   ?
<_Marcus> th_: In my opinon(I dont know what others would say), I think that you would get better help in #vbox
<_Marcus> Or you can leave...
<dlentz> lol
<MonkeyDust> Th_ set your network to 'bridged'
<th_> hello all
<obo> compdoc : oops its compatible
<compdoc> obo, Exchange can provide pop3 or imap. I dont know how the Evolution Exchange Connector works, but you dont have to use it. And I'm not sure why you or other ppl have mentioned OWA - its for browsers only.
<Myrtti> compdoc: evolution historically has used the OWA as compatibility layer to use calendar /etc features on Exchange.
<compdoc> Myrtti, hmmm, interesting
<obo> compdoc: If i select microsoft exchange option ,obly popup coming is to give owa url. Meantime i checked with pop3 or imap. But it doesn't help me
<Nimanicka> Hello
<compdoc> obo, does OWA work otherwise?
<compdoc> with my customers, the owa address is:   www.domain.com/exchange
<obo> comdoc: it is giving exchange server not compatible with exchange connector. But i'm  using exchage 2003 which is compatible
<compdoc> obo, are you on the lan, or outside?
<Flugmeise> hi, any idea why pxe boot resets the machine after transmitting the initrd.lz
<obo> compdoc : LAN only
<antonio96> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<n3dj4> e
<compdoc> obo, can you open OWA with firefox?
<BoyOfWuHan> hi all
<n3dj4> caooo
<MonkeyDust> doesnt even ciao anymore
<MonkeyDust> say*
<Nimanicka> I cannot install an software i own on gnu hurd linux ubuntu 11.10 oneiric. I got original software
<obo> compdoc; yes i can. The same has been working fine in windows outlook
<compdoc> ok, so you have the correct url
<Nimanicka> Any help ?
<Nimanicka> Pls
<bazhang> Nimanicka, "gnu hurd" ?
<Nimanicka> Why i cannot install my software ?
<Nimanicka> ?
<_Marcus> Nimanicka: What, exactly, is wrong?
<bazhang> Nimanicka, paste.ubuntu.com with the exact commands used and the error please
<obo> yes compdoc
<samael23> can anybody help me the ./configure doesnt work\
<_Marcus> samael23: Can you paste your errors at paste.ubuntu.com?
<bazhang> !paste | Nimanicka
<ubottu> Nimanicka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nimanicka> I dublle click nortoninternet security exe and nothing hapend
<Apocalipsys> Hello Everone
<bazhang> Nimanicka, you need wine installed for that
<Nimanicka> How To paste a command ?
<xangua> !appdb | Nimanicka
<ubottu> Nimanicka: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cac> i currently have Corsair 2x 2GB CM2X2048-6400 memory modules. my box memory subsystem looks like this: http://ideone.com/QLTaD . these sticks have 4-4-4-12 timers. i want to buy another 4 gigs, but see same model memory with 5-5-5-18 timers only. is it going to have any impact overall?
<bazhang> cac try ##hardware
<Nimanicka> I Am 13 i cannot drink wine
<martian> Nimanicka: You probably don't need to be installing norton on Ubuntu
<xangua> Nimanicka: why do you exactly want a norton antivirus¿
<sipior> Nimanicka: find somewhere else to play.
<bazhang> Nimanicka, wine is software, not the drink
<cac> bazhang: awesome, was looking for that, thanks
<_Marcus> Nimanicka: No, Wine is a program, wine is a drink.
<samael23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822675/ i dont understand i followed all the stepa
<compdoc> I was a wino when I was 13
<Nimanicka> My brother told me To do so
<bazhang> compdoc, lets stay on topic
<saikat> anybody have the solution for resolution problem????
<saikat> please reply
<Nimanicka> Can i compile it under gentoo ? I mean wine ?
<bazhang> !software | Nimanicka read this first
<ubottu> Nimanicka read this first: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bazhang> Nimanicka, this is ubuntu support only
<_Marcus> saikat: You recieved this message before "<dlentz> saikat, can you pasetbin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and didn't paste any logs.
<obo> comdoc :- Error Page - The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only.
<Nimanicka> O rly sherlock ?
<Bassy> lol
<_Marcus> saikat: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the logs from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> Nimanicka, try #gentoo for gentoo support
<Nimanicka> Oki trolling end cheers
<compdoc> obo, ahh, so you have Exchange 5.5 running on Server 2003
<omlk> Hi, is there a way to spawn the default Ubuntu's GTk NetworkManager as a standalone application?
<Bassy> yes
<obo> comdoc we are running exchange 2003
<omlk> how would I do that?
<Bassy> sorry .. i was in response to something else
<ActionParsnip> omlk: network-manager-gtk    possibly, type the word:  network   then press tab a few times..
<LukeNukem_> hey can someone urgentyle tell me how to logout using terminal
<_Marcus> LukeNukem_: Type "logout"
<_Marcus> LukeNukem_: Or in sh, I think it's "exit"
<LukeNukem_> i uninstalled unitty and the GUI is now messed up there is no option to logout n stuff
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem_: gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<SaYaNs> gnome-session-save --kill --silent i'll keep taht in mind :)
<LukeNukem_> ActionParsnip: command does not exist
<LukeNukem_> marcus, logout does not work..exit closes terminal only
<Bassy> maybe you guys can help .. i want to install Ubuntu Server .. theres no GUI but there is a command to install the gui I've tried everything .. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem_: or:  sudo service lightdm restart
<saikat> i have pasted there.....
<Pici> Bassy: What desktop environment did you want to install?
<auronandace> Bassy: use apt-get like usual
<Bassy> i did .. and i ttried various different environments but i kep getting an error
<Bassy> il have to go back and refresh my memory to  ask this question more clearly i cant remember exactly
<LukeNukem_> ActionParsnip: it went blank and put me back on the desktop.....
<LukeNukem_> maybe i should instal unity and do sudo service lightdm restart
<LukeNukem_> how to install unity
<ActionParsnip> Bassy: I suggest you install lxde for a light desktop. the whole idea of the desktop is to be desktopless...
<bazhang> LukeNukem_, what version of ubuntu
<Bassy> lol
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem_: sudo apt-get install unity
<Bassy> thanks
<LukeNukem_> 11.10
<LukeNukem_> installing
<ActionParsnip> Bassy: if you need a desktop OS, install a desktop OS
<LukeNukem_> ok how to restart
<LukeNukem_> i mean
<LukeNukem_> how to logout
<LukeNukem_> ok
<snimavat> Quite dumb - but where all the installed applications are listed in unity desktop ? I mean i see just one side bar - where are all the top menus gone - ?
<ActionParsnip> snimavat: do you mean "file Edit View.." etc
<xangua> snimavat: clic the ubuntu icon, then clic the apps icon in the dash
<SaYaNs> I think he mean applications,places etc
<snimavat> Installed softwares - gparted, video players, chrome or any thing else.
<SaYaNs> I want that back
<urlin2u> snimavat, the top button in the left bar is called the dash it has a search and buttons at the bottom
<samael23> does anybody know to fore the tab to show the text directories in ubuntu 10.10 im kinda lost
<snimavat> so i have to search - won't it list apps ? what if i dont remember name !
<ActionParsnip> snimavat: if you press your windows key, or click the icon in the top left, the remaining apps are there. You can drag apps to the bar as you please
<f4st3r_d0wn> is there some body help me how to sharing file between ubuntu with ubuntu ?
<Lachezar> Hi all. I am having weird issue: when I try to ping one specific IP that is not in the LAN, my laptop attempts to ARP it. How come? It's one SPECIFIC IP address.
<ActionParsnip> samael23: in a terminal, that is default, you can TAB complete file and folder names
<snimavat> okey - there's an option for "show installed apps" in dash home -
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: You need the ethernet address as it is on the same network segment
<snimavat> But the older ui was less confusing  - i think
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: It is _NOT_ on the same network segment
<ActionParsnip> snimavat: if you install xfce4 and log off, then log into the XFCE session, it will probably be more familiar to you
<urlin2u> snimavat, I use a app called synapse which opens a search with key prompts and has a dropdown for stuff with what you type in for search.
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: sorry, misread
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: is it just that one IP?
<saikat> saikat.80in@gmail.com     this is my e-mail id...please send me some resolution on it....
<SaYaNs> i have associated all my .exe files with wine and so when i open them it istall normally and when i try to open it, it gives me an error. Do i have to install another plugins
<snimavat> humn okey - will take few days to get familiar - not an issue
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can find easily other IPs in the target network, just this one...
<ActionParsnip> SaYaNs: the file must be marked as executable
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: is there a VPN involved?
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<kermit> my pointer dissapears a lot, is that a setting somewhere?
<SaYaNs> how will i do that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> SaYaNs: you should also check the appdb for compatibility
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: Me(192.168.1.x) <- (wlan) -> (192.168.1.1) Router (192.168.2.1) <- LAN -> (192.168.2.y) Target
<ActionParsnip> SaYaNs: chmod +x filename.exe    obviously you will need to specify path and filename (case sensitive)
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: so your LAN is split into 2 subnets?
<SaYaNs> newbies here... :D
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: many subnets actually. Not exactly same location.
<SaYaNs> do i have to do that from wine or terminal
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: I can ping 192.168.2.Z, but not 192.168.2.Y, and tcpdump shows ARP requests for 192.168.2.Y, which is... Well.. WRONG.
<ActionParsnip> SaYaNs: if you have a program called WinApp.exe in your Downloads folder you will run:  chmod +x ~/Downloads/WinApp.exe
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: do you have a route specifying how the 192.168.2.0 network
<SaYaNs> k. got it.. Thanks
<module000> Lachezar: arp'ing the wrong subnet suggests your routes are the problem
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: module000: My routing table has a default route, a 192.168.1.0/24 route and a 169.254.0.0/16 route.
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: you should add one for 192.168.2.0/24 too
<ActionParsnip> etc
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: Nah... The router takes care of routing between different networks.
<kermit> how do i change the graphics driver X uses?
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: The default route works with the other nets, just not _THAT_ host.
<Lachezar> What could possibly make my laptop search for a specific host on the local network?
<Lachezar> After restart the behaviour persists.
<henrik_> Hello - need help with serial port heeeeeelp :-)
<kermit> x isnt autodetecting my graphics card.. i had nvidia but now i have an i915 based card.. on a different system it autodetects the same card, so i have to somehow undo whatever nvidia did?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: what GPU do you have and what driver gets oaded and which driver do you want to use?
<kermit> ActionParsnip: how do i tell which gets loaded?  i want to use i915  i have an intel mobile 4 chipset.
<sivakumar> how to get software resources for ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades sivakumar
<pilot419> Is ubuntu 12.04 out?
<bazhang> pilot419, not til april, no
<ikonia> if you don't even know if an OS is out, should you really consider using it ?
<LjL> sivakumar: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ but you should upgrade
<sivakumar> i am trying to install patch package in ubuntu 9.10 but i am getting the error package is not found and have to get from another resources
<bazhang> sivakumar, it's end of life, you need to upgrade
<kermit> ActionParsnip: brb im trying dpkg-reconfigure
<Lachezar> Update: I can see an ARP (incomplete) for the 192.168.2.Z address, and can _NOT_ delete it: arp -d -i wlan0 192.168.2.Z
<sivakumar> bazhang, if i upgrade means then the version of ubuntu will change na ....
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: try prefixing with sudo
<bazhang> sivakumar, for support, thats what you need to do
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: :) Not that noobish.
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: EOL releases are not supportedf in any way you can name
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: covering the bases
<ActionParsnip> Lachezar: could restart network service, shoul wipe it clean afaik
<strange> hey guys my sound just stopped working out of nowhere
<_Marcus> strange: Are you using headphones?
<ActionParsnip> strange: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   then wait a few seconds then try sound applications
<strange> _Marcus: no its a laptop with built in speakers it worked up untill a few minutes ago
<strange> ok lets ee
<Lachezar> ActionParsnip: Yep the ARP (incomplete) is gone with .../networking restart
<strange> thanks you ActionParsnip
<strange> taht worked
<ActionParsnip> :)
<SaYaNs> ActionParship is like GOOGLE :)
<ActionParsnip> SaYaNs: just been on the OS long enough
<ActionParsnip> SaYaNs: i prefer to be compared to duckduckgo too =D
<kermit> ActionParsnip: the resolution is right this time, but judging from glxgears, theres no acceleration support (and thus no compiz)
<carbon__> simple question if someone has a second.  In the terminal if I "cd /" I get my root directory but if I accidentally "cd \" ( backslash)  I get a ">"  What is the  >.  ?
<ActionParsnip> kermit: you make that sound bad ;)
<Manehattan> hello,. I have a huge problem with installing ubuntu on my newly bought laptop and I'm really desperate by now
<ActionParsnip> carbon__: it wants you to continue the command
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: what happens when you try?
<ActionParsnip> carbon__: you can use \ to break up a line of code to multiple lines so it's more readable, you can just press CTRL+C and it will stop
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: The live usb works, I can install ubuntu fine, every thing works, until I reboot: The laptop insists there no OS installed
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: is the internal drive set as the bootable device in BIOS?
<Manehattan> I am on the fifth re-installation
<Manehattan> yes it is
<kermit> ActionParsnip: so i know this card is supported, i have the same model on another system.. just this system where i swapped cards, its not being detected
<Manehattan> even when go into boot menu and force booting from it, it insists there is no OS
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: if you boot with the USB stick in then tell it to boot the internal drive, does it boot?
<kermit> is there a place where i can see the what the graphics auto detection process was doing to know maybe why it failed?
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: I will try that now
<Guest61356> clear
<carbon__> actionparsnip:  ohh.  So if I was typing a long line of code in a basic editor i could "codecodecode \ codecodecode" then exicute it all in one line or command ?
<ActionParsnip> carbon__: yes, it just breaks things up a bit
<ActionParsnip> carbon__: you can use it in bash scripts if your editor doesn't support word wrapping and you want to se all of the code, obviously the 2 commands on the one line would need to interact somehow
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: Will take a moment, I just re-did the partitions via a gentoo
<Gallomimia> hello. i'm about to run some updates on a server which i admin. should i do a do-release-update or just simply update my packages and consider an OS update later?
<Gallomimia> uh..... what's the command i can use to see which version is running?
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: lsb_release -sc
<carbon__> actionparsnip:  Thank you.  That explain's a lot.  I don't know how I got this far with out knowing that.
<Gallomimia> iiiii don't care about the name of the release. i like numbers ><
<Gallomimia> it says lucid. wtf does that mean
<LjL> Gallomimia: lsb_release -a will give you the number
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: you never said...
<Gallomimia> ActionParsnip: well the questions i'm asking should tell you i'm quite the nub, and codenames won't mean jack to me. just sayin'
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: cat /etc/lsb-release | grep -i release | grep -v grep
<pynoobmuc> hi I am new to ubuntu, I like it. I am using 11.10 at the moment do I have to update to the newer versions? (security etc.?)
<Gallomimia> 0o
<imbezol> Gallomimia: try 'man lsb_release'
<samael23> does anybody know where the directory of the ./configure is located
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: simple bash command
<Gallomimia> no thanks. -a is all i need.
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: mine is a bit prettier
<scruff> samael23, find / -name configure -ls
<imbezol> k. come back next time you need the answer to a question that would be answered in two seconds with the man command
<Gallomimia> next question. should a server update to current versions or is 10.04.1 fine?
<Gallomimia> imbezol i didn't know what command i wanted when i came in here, so no, the man wouldn't help me. thanks for your extreme helpfulness
<LjL> Gallomimia: the server part is supported until april 2015, so fine
<LjL> imbezol: no need for that attitude
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: 10.04 server is supported until 2015 so I'd hang on that. Precise is also LTS so you can upgrade directly to that in April if you wish
<Gallomimia> agreed on the release version. but i'm quite certain i want the 76 security updates it blabs about every time i ssh in, yes?
<scruff> yes
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: sure upgrade away
<Pici> Gallomimia: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   will fix that.
<LjL> Gallomimia: asbolutely always install security updates
<Gallomimia> damn server is so busy all the time :/
<Gallomimia> wish i could find a time when there wasn't so many players on it
<lotuspsychje> howto fix unity bug on corrupt mouse pointer at boot?
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: you should schedule a regular outage window of an hour or so, so you can perform maintenance. Servers need love
<Gallomimia> yeah. we just don't want to :(
<totesmuhgoats> how can i update my system from the command line. when i use apt-get upgrade some packages are not updated, seems like the ones that require a reboot
<Gallomimia> ah, i'm doing that exact thing
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade       Thanks
<LjL> totesmuhgoats: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<GBGames> My Ubuntu laptop died, and I'm trying to pull down the pics off my digital camera to my desktop. I can't recall what the software was on my laptop, though. It downloaded images to a folder I specified with subfolders named like [year]-[month]-[date]--[hour].[minute].[second]
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: well i just updated using the graphical tool, would the pastebin still be useful?
<Gallomimia> this dist-upgrade, will it reboot the system?
<Pici> Gallomimia: no.
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: there is a tool to slip in kernel updates so you don't need to reboot, but I can't remember its name
<raven> 11.10 googleearth 6.0.3.219 - unable to change any font setting in config file
<Pici> ActionParsnip: ksplice.
<Gallomimia> i'm willing to reboot after an update, but i'd prefer to wait until a map change on my game server ;)
<ActionParsnip> Pici: thats the rascal
<Gallomimia> my clients are whiners, despite repeated bans and gags of those who whine :P
<raven> 11.10 googleearth 6.0.3.219 - unable to change any font setting in config file any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: ksplice will slipstream in kernel updates for you, negating the need to reboot to load the newest kernel
<Pici> Gallomimia: I can't think of anything besides a complete release upgrade that would absolutely require a reboot.
<Gallomimia> sounds deadly.
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: what if the live usb doesn't have an option "boot from disk"?
<Pici> Gallomimia: A kernel upgrade should be followed by a reboot, but theres no reason that you need to do it immediately after performing your upgrades.
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/9VHfaZJQ
<totesmuhgoats> i don't know if it will be helpful since i just did the update graphically
<sipior> Gallomimia: in fact, a reboot is never strictly necessary. have a look at kexec, et alia.
<totesmuhgoats> if it isn't i can come back in a few days and paste again
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: did you use unetbootin to make the USB stick?
<Gallomimia> heh. as a linux noob i'll refrain from playing with special tools to dodge reboots
<raven> 11.10 googleearth 6.0.3.219 - unable to change any font setting in config file any idea?
<Gallomimia> not an uptime whore :/
<sipior> Gallomimia: that's half the fun! :-)
<Gallomimia> heh. nah. just run the game server and let us play
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: then you need a scheduled outage window
<Gallomimia> right. so logging into ssh as root no longer spams me about updates, it says reboot required
<Gallomimia> and it's a vds, so reboots are fucking quick
<Pici> Gallomimia: mind the language here please.
<Gallomimia> er, excuse my foul mouth
<Gallomimia> it's a swearing-allowed game server. plus i work construction
<LukeNukem> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: looks fine, I suggest you re-lock the root account. You can get a root prompt with:  sudo -i   and your system will be more secure
<raven> 11.10 googleearth 6.0.3.219 - unable to change any font setting in config file any idea?
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: I used the startup disk creator from my ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: the unetbootin menu I believe has a boot from HDD option.
<roj> i need to share internt from eth1 wait dhcp ip adress and eth0 access point with 192.168.0.1 ip
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: there is also this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<ActionParsnip> !ics | roj
<ubottu> roj: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<akpk> Ubuntu 11.10 booting and shutdown very slowly,anyone know about this ???
<raven> 11.10 googleearth 6.0.3.219 - unable to change any font setting in config file any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: you can boot to the current USB, chroot to the installed OS and reinstate grub, personally I'd just run upgrades (assuming you can get online) and it should help
<ActionParsnip> akpk: is your RAM healthy?
<roj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing i read it do it but not sharing now
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: I did just that and it did nothing
<roj> please help
<akpk> <ActionParsnip> : 2 GB
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: half an hour ago, after the fourth re-install
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: re lock? all i did was change the root password to a known value
<roj> i need to share internt from eth1 wait dhcp ip adress and eth0 access point with 192.168.0.1 ip
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: i've gotta hop in the shower, so thanks in advance for taking a look, and for the good advice
<ronin___> Hi, I try to install eclipse idigo in ubuntu 10.10, anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: there is no root pass by default in ubuntu, the account is disabled. so nobody can use the account at all
<gediminas> HEllo! MY friends and linux lovers!
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: ah
<ActionParsnip> ronin___: Maverick is EOL in April dude, personally I'd look at a newer releae to work with
<_Marcus> gediminas: Hello
<gediminas> MY problem is that i haven't got sound :(
<_Marcus> gediminas: Any more information?
<gediminas> i installed ubuntu
<Gallomimia> good choice
<ActionParsnip> gediminas: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<gediminas> x86_64 And i did updates i have ubuntu 10.10 but i haven't got sound.. I think I need install alsa :D
<gediminas> OO Thanks
<ActionParsnip> gediminas: maverick is EOL in april, just so you are aware
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: fdisk told me the fist 2048 blocks are not in the partitions, is that maybe a reason
<ronin___> ActionParsnip: ?
<FesterJester> hello all. Question about a headless Ubuntu 10.04 setup. I have everything setup and working except for the login prompt on the physically attached screen. It willn not show unless I press CTRL+ALT+F1
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: strange, possibly
<gediminas> :/
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: This is already a replacement, I had a laptop last week that did not accept an OS either and I sent it back
<shomon> hi, do you know how I can turn on middle-button-pasting in ubuntu?
<shomon> I used to have that luxury until yesterday's update... on ubuntu 10.04
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: maybe the "no OS" in the catalogue meant that there is no OS installable, ever
<gediminas> ActionParsnip I remember you helped my with that problem with sound
<Aressz> how to downloads and install alsa? :[
<roj> i need to share internt from eth1 wait dhcp ip adress and eth0 access point with 192.168.0.1 ip
<LjL> Aressz: it's installed by default.
<Aressz> but i remember i installed it with actionparsnip help and sound worked
<Aressz> maybe i need ALL alsa drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: could try fscking the partitions, make sure they are healthy
<ubuntu__> hey guys i am just tring to retrive my window password with ubuntu via usb
<ubuntu__> cna any on ehlp
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: i just re-partitioned and verified them with fdisk, twice... what use is it if the laptop never even touches the installed grub?
<ubuntu__> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 in usb k
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/   you can reset it, not retrieve it
<Aressz> My alsa information http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=76812608b71fe7c0220ff34bf622096938072793 I haven't got sound :[
<ubuntu__> ya
<ubuntu__> actioparsnip
<ubuntu__> tell
<LjL> !info ophcrack
<ubottu> ophcrack (source: ophcrack): Microsoft Windows password cracker using rainbow tables (gui). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.0-1build1 (oneiric), package size 248 kB, installed size 780 kB
<ActionParsnip> Aressz: try the maverick how to here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: I gave a guide, so I don't have to tell you anythnig#
<jonasgamma> hello, someone had problems with google chrome in ubuntu when a shot down unespectedly happen?
<raven> 11.10 googleearth 6.0.3.219 - unable to change any font setting in config file any idea?
<ActionParsnip> raven: is that the latest?
<Aressz> ActionParsnip: YEP! You gave me that code before about half year THANKS!
<raven> ActionParsnip built today
<ActionParsnip> Aressz: np :), as I said. Maverick is EOL soon so no more support or updates
<Aressz> On April will be updates ?
<Aressz> sorry for my english :[
<ActionParsnip> raven: give me a sec
<ActionParsnip> raven: seems to be recent, is it the same as a fresh user?
<Aressz> it works! SOUND IS WORKING! ACTIONParsnip YOU ARE THE BEST!
<ActionParsnip> Aressz: np man, you just got alsa 1.0.24 which can help
<shomon> how can I find out more about the old fashioned unix way of "cutting and pasting" - via mouse actions, and how to get it working in ubuntu again?
<raven> ActionParsnip yes
<nord73> is there a reason dm-mirror.ko isn't included in the install cd/netinstall?
<ActionParsnip> raven: all I can say is report a bug, it is a proprietary app which makes things harder. Is there a google earth forum?
<raven> ActionParsnip do not know
<saikat> can anybody tell me how to set 1280x800 resolution in 14'' laptop on ubuntu 10.04
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: the unetbootin has no "boot from disk" either in the menu
<ActionParsnip> saikat: what video chip?
<saikat> intel
<milen8204> How can I Burn an ISO file whit Brasero I have tried several times but every time the programs says that have a error
<Manehattan> I want to curl up in a corner and cry, a new laptop I can't use
<ActionParsnip> saikat: have you tried a later release, if you have a fancy new intel gpu, you may benefit from the newer drivers and kernel
<buschwusch> :0
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: tried another distro to test, like Suse etc..
<saikat> no i have to install 10.04 only
<saikat> i may update kernel
<ActionParsnip> saikat: why do you 'have to'?
<saikat> its customer demand
<saikat> is it possible ???
<ActionParsnip> saikat: there is a ppa for it but it won't be supported here if you use it
<saikat> may i install some otherway
<saikat> is there some other way???
<saikat> please reply
<auronandace> saikat: compile your own kernel, though that won't be supported here either
<ActionParsnip> saikat: if you use a different kernel to the one intended for your OS it won't be supported here
<saikat> xrandr command helpful or not???
<ActionParsnip> saikat: the other way is to form an xorg.conf file to make the display work
<saikat> but the file is not there
<shomon> is there a better place to ask about this mouse pasting issue?
<ActionParsnip> saikat: yes, you MAKE it
<saikat> mean /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<neo_> BUENAS
<LjL> !es | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<neo_> buenas chicos alguno habla español?
<saikat> how???by gedit!!
<ActionParsnip> saikat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shomon> hola Neo-- conoces #ubuntu-es?
<shomon> ah exactly :)
<ActionParsnip> saikat: yes, its a text file
<neo_> ok
<Resistance> saikat, its not made by default.  you'd have to create the file, with nano or gedit.
<Resistance> bah, lag
<Neo--> shomon, sorry?
<ActionParsnip> saikat: I'd try Oneiric liveCD to see if it helps
<_cb> doing ls-l lists: drwxr-x---  3 file permissions for a folder. Want to change it too: drwxr-xr-x 54. How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> saikat: you will need:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     to get write access
<shomon> sorry wrong neo_ , Neo--
<saikat> what would be the content of the file???
<Neo--> shomon, oh I see :) no prob :)
<neo_> inthis room no somebody
<LjL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shomon> but you both may be called upon in the war against the matrix...
<ActionParsnip> saikat: there are samples online, you will fid some around if you search, you are going to be trying the configs and if you get no desktop you will need to drop to root recovery mode or TTY1 to rename the file, long process
<neo_> if try xorg reconfigure?
<shomon> where is the mouse configured? I'm suspecting my mouse config didn't work
<neo_> join ubuntu.es
<shomon> in ubuntu 11.04 that is
<LjL> neo_: /join #ubuntu-es
<yumbo> Is it possible to run windows and linux at the same time, while playing a game (3d) in windows?
<saikat> after create the xorg.conf...what to do???
<neo_> gracias ljl
<auronandace> yumbo: use linux in a vm?
<ActionParsnip> saikat: you could show your customer this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<_cb> yumbo running wndows and linux on a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> saikat: if they want lucid because it is LTS, you can show them that Oneiric (latest stable) is LTS at the same time as Lucid desktop
<yumbo> auronandace, I would rather not run a vm with Windows as host (windows is not stable enough)
<ActionParsnip> saikat: is EOL, sorry
<yumbo> _cb, can I run a vm in linux that allows me to play a game in windows?
<ciwolsey> If I install the ATI driver and then do a dist-upgrade ... will that driver then be incompatible with the new kernel?
<shomon> virtualbox can probably do some of that yumbo
<Guest15276> I can't kill firefox. It's frozen and using top with the PID is doing nothing.
<saikat> what??
<shomon> depending on the game
<yumbo> shomon, team fortress 2
<neo_> whos helpme to install vt6655 drivers?
<auronandace> yumbo: gaming in windows inside virtualbox doesn't really work yet
<ciwolsey> What's the easiest way to keep my ATI driver up to date in ubuntu?
<htorque> hey, any idea where the monochrome icons in thunderbird come from? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196364
<shomon> Guest15276, if you can, try typing "xkill" and you'll be able to mouse over it and kill it
<_cb> yumbo i believe you can but you are going to have to have a powerfull machine preferably on the supports virtualization. Look at virtualbox, kvm, xen. Maybe there are others
<shomon> best to dual boot IMO yumbo
<ActionParsnip> saikat: the support for Lucid deskop and Oneiric desktop expires at the same time, so I would query why Lucid is needed
<neo_> whos helpme install vt6655 drivers???
<Resistance> yumbo: note that if you need hardware graphics, they dont exactly operate well in a Windows VM...
<yumbo> shomon, _cb, ok thanks
<shomon> np
<Resistance> yumbo: you're more better off using a dualboot config for gaming in Windows whilst using Linux
<yumbo> Resistance, I need my HD4850 to work fully in the vm then
<saikat> it iit is demanded by customer
<saikat> in there tender
<Resistance> yumbo: you wont get that with VMs.  I've tried, and I've got an nVidia GeForce
<buschwusch> ;
<ciwolsey> Nobody?
<Guest15276> shomon: thanks
<Resistance> yumbo: even allowing the VMs access to the hardware card is limited by the card, and Linux
<Resistance> yumbo: that's why i finally said "screw it" and dualbooted
<buschwusch> l
<neo_> whos helpme to install vt6655 driver via?
<saikat> i am working on it for klast 5-6 days....
<Resistance> yumbo: granted I have a 1TB hard drive, so I have ample amounts of space for both Linux and Windows
<Guest15276> shomon: That worked much better thank you!
<buschwusch> k
<saikat> but still no result has come out
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: should the first mb of the disk be without a partition?
<neo_> i need install vt6655 via drivers whos helpme?
<shomon> no prob Guest15276
<ActionParsnip> Manehattan: the last few Mb sometimes don't the fist ones will afair
<shomon> can anyone help me? I'm trying to reconfigure a mouse that seems not to have configured properly
<shomon> or corrupted setup maybe...
<shomon> is there an easy way to edit X11 config in ubuntu without breaking everything? a graphical interface maybe?
<yumbo> Resistance, ok thank you
<Manehattan> ActionParsnip: trying gentoo now, last straw
<neo_> here cant nothing bah
<Resistance> yumbo: yep.  note that most gamers would be better off using a Windows / Linux dualboot config rather than a Windows VM inside Linux
<Resistance> yumbo: unless you're playing Runescape, go with a dualboot :P
<ActionParsnip> neo_: my Oneiric has vt6656_stage module by default..
<chuck1310> I tried to configure triple screen with two graphical cart under Ubuntu but without any result
<neo_> so what?
<neo_> oneiric ocelot? avtionparship?
<Guest15276> I killed the window but the firefox process is still running and 44% of memory..
<chuck1310> I was the Nvidia graphical interface to configure the X server but I fail to configure the triple screen
<ActionParsnip> neo_: yes, 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: kill it
<Guest15276> ActionParsnip: When I try to kill it using top with the PID nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: kill -9 PID
<neo_> ok i try now
<chuck1310> With Seven my triple screen is automaticaly correctly configure
<chuck1310> *configured
<shomon> anyone know how to do the opposite of this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/4507/how-do-i-disable-middle-mouse-button-click-paste
<Guest15276> ActionParsnip: Still there..
<ActionParsnip> chuck1310: what is Seven?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: can you give a pastebin of the output of: ps -ef | grep -i fire     Thanks
<chuck1310> ActionParsnip: the number next to six
<neo_> ActionParsnip:  dischargin now
<lamefun2> hello
<ActionParsnip> chuck1310: so how does the number 7 get 3 monitors, its simply the notion of a value?
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: i think he is refering to win7
<Guest15276> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/bytyNUMn
<chuck1310> ActionParsnip: It's indeed a very abstract concept
<Guest15276> Wish I could use chrome for everything but it crashes on http auth
<Guest15276> chromium*
<voidvector> hi, i am running oneiric, how do i force a package and its depencies to use the precise version?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: tried chromium? especialy the daily build?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: sudo kill -9 12828
<Guest15276> ActionParsnip: Chromium works for most everything, except sites using http auth (like our internal site)
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: use some real force
<Guest15276> SUDO
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: never had an issues
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: yes, will kill any users processes
<Guest15276> Still there..
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: it's also the parent of plugin containier, so that should die too
<kaipreshaw> hey how do i get the login page back in 11.04
<ciwolsey> Linux on the desktop makes me want to die
<kaipreshaw> ciwolsey, ?
<ciwolsey> It's hell
<ciwolsey> Linux should be on servers and that's it
<Guest15276> ActionParsnip: tried killing 12922 nothing
<kaipreshaw> !offtopic | ciwolsey
<ubottu> ciwolsey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<n3uron_> kaipreshaw, system settings, user accounts - login page on, if thats what you're asking.
<ciwolsey> Ok then, Ubuntu makes me want to die.
<bazhang> ciwolsey, thats enough
<saikat> i am using 10.04.3 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: then try:  sudo kill -9 12922    then rerun:  ps -ef | grep -i fire   fo make sure that has gone
<kaipreshaw> n3uron_, i cant find it
<ciwolsey> All I want to do is update ATI drivers to latest.
<ciwolsey> It's a nightmare.
<auronandace> ciwolsey: complaining doesn't get you help faster
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: nobody cares, this is a support channel, no a place to vent your opinion
<saikat> is it possible to change the screen resolution as 1280x800 on ubuntu 10.04.3
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: if you don't like it, don't use it
<Guest15276> ActionParsnip: plugin is gone, still can't kill 12828
<ciwolsey> Unfortunately I'm forced to.
<n3uron_> kaipreshaw, click on dash, then type system and you will see a wheel and a wrench, click it and go to user accounts (should be lower left corner)
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: how so?
<ActionParsnip> Guest15276: I can't think of a bigger hammer than -9
<kaipreshaw> n3uron_, yes whats next
<n3uron_> kaipreshaw, lower right* sorry
<n3uron_> click on user accounts
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: there are plenty of other Linux distros to choose from
<kaipreshaw> done that
<ciwolsey> But it's the same problem with them all.
<n3uron_> it says "automatic login" with a slider
<Guest15276> Going down for a restart then :(
<n3uron_> turn it off
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: and what is the issue?
<kaipreshaw> n3uron_, no its the kde login page i want the uinty one back
<ciwolsey> My current issue is installing the latest ATI drivers.
<aman_> hey guys can anyone tell me how can i execute a command in a script? i am trying to execute "cat $file | wc -l"..
<Resistance> kaipreshaw: are you using KDM or GDM?
<Resistance> kaipreshaw: if you are using KDM as the default DM it'll only use KDE's login.  If you are using GDM as the default DM, it'll only use GNOME's login.
<llutz> aman_: you don't, you want "wc -l $file"
<schnuffle> ciwolsey: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ?
<ciwolsey> Upon installing ubuntu there are two options for the ATI drivers.. the ones that were available at release, and some more up to date ones.. I've installed twice now... the updated ones dont install
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: which ATi chip do you have?
<ciwolsey> No. I'll have a read though.
<ciwolsey> HD5850
<kaipreshaw> n3uron_, EG as i reboot it comes up with that and not the login page that came -useing GDM but think i have changed it to KDM by CMD-
<aman_> llutz, yeah thanks :P
<ciwolsey> So that would be Cypress
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: if you'd have just stated all this stuff first rather than the pathetic eotional stuff before we'd actually get to support
<ciwolsey> I did.. long ago
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: and what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ciwolsey> And waited.. and got frustrated.
<ciwolsey> ActionParsnip, its oneiric
<kaipreshaw> ciwolsey, Can you stop moaning about ubuntu i love it you cant feel it
<ciwolsey> I stopped about 5 minutes ago.
<iak> hey.. whats the name of the module a laptop keyboard?
<n3uron_> kaipreshaw, im not following - sorry. are you being logged in automaticaly or not?
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Testing/ProprietaryDrivers/Oneiric/VideoDrivers   seems to have been tested...
<kaipreshaw> noep
<ciwolsey> I can install the driver through Jockey but it's buggy with gnome-shell
<n3uron_> ok, there should be a icon that allows you to choose which you want to use.
<kaipreshaw> n3uron_, im useing kdm and i want to use GDM as this was a fail down to the user
<ciwolsey> ActionParsnip, yeah, there is support for it. The problem is the driver that jockey lets you install is outdated, and buggy.
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: what about Unity? What about KDE?
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: are there bugs reported?
<ciwolsey> The bug is in ATIs drivers. They know about them and have fixed them in their new drivers (and its these drivers im trying to install)
<kaipreshaw> n3uron_, im useing kdm and i want to use GDM as this was a fail down to the user
<n3uron_> kaipreshaw, i saw that, give me a second.
<ciwolsey> Oh.. you mean the fact the newer drivers in jockey don't install? I've seen it reported all over the place
<sivakumar> i am trying to install patch package in ubuntu 9.10 but i am getting the error package is not found and have to get from another resources
<bazhang> sivakumar, its end of life
<sivakumar> bazhang, then how to install those packages
<dak0> new 11.10 Ubuntu is much harder for people like me, who have opend alot of app and things, its just harder to switch..
<ActionParsnip> ciwolsey: if you have the installer from the manufacturer site you could run it and install. Personally I don't buy ati. I only buy nvidia
<sivakumar> how to install ns 2.27
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades sivakumar
<ActionParsnip> dak0: how so?
<auronandace> sivakumar: why aren't you using a supported ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sivakumar: what is 'ns'?
<ciwolsey> Last time I used linux a lot I had an nvidia card.
<dak0> I need to go with my mouse course left of my dekstop
<dak0> to appear the panel
<sivakumar> auronandace, then which one i have to use
<dak0> then click what i want to switch
<ActionParsnip> dak0: I use 11.10 and have no panel on the left at all
<auronandace> ciwolsey: nvidia cards a definitly better supported
<ciwolsey> ATIs package generates .debs, specifically for oneiric, but they fail when I do dpkg -i
<dak0> its fukcing harder
<sivakumar> ActionParsnip, network simulator
<ActionParsnip> dak0: you mean in unity
<dak0> Yes
<bazhang> dak0, no cursing here
<dak0> unity
<dak0> that thing.
<auronandace> sivakumar: try 10.04 or 11.10
<dak0> How can i downgrade to 11.04 ?
<Gringoire> Hey people, trying to install a samsung clx2160n, installed samsung unified driver, getting error '/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc failed'
<sivakumar> auronandace, did u tried
<kaipreshaw> !language | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> dak0: you don't have to use unity in oneiric,
<auronandace> sivakumar: what?
<dak0> I can`t see gnome ( no effects) before i login
<sivakumar> auronandace, did to ever tried to install ns 2.27 in 10.10 or 10.04
<dak0> so im forced to use that new thing
<ActionParsnip> dak0: to downgrade you will need a reinstall, alternatively you can install xfce4, log off, log into the xfce session and have a desktop similar to Gnome2
<dak0> on ubuntu
<dak0> unitly
<ActionParsnip> dak0: you aren't force at all, that's a really ignorant attitude
<kaipreshaw> im useing kdm and i want to use GDM as this was a fail down to the user is there a way that i can get back into GDM with out removeing KDE's desktop im runing 11.04 and im suck on trying to get back
<ciwolsey> http://pastebin.com/Hu8yjsup   -- These are deb packages supposedly generated specifically for Oneiric , but they fail for some reason
<ActionParsnip> dak0: again, no
<bazhang> !notunity | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> sivakumar: no, but we can't support you if you aren't using a supported version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dak0: Gnome and even unity are not the only desktops and shells
<sivakumar> auronandace, what i have to do then
<auronandace> sivakumar: i already told you, install 11.10
<dak0> ActionParsnip
<dak0> I want the old
<bazhang> sivakumar, I told you, twice already, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gringoire> Any ideas? that file exists on my system
<dak0> gnome no effects
<dak0> How can i get to it on 11.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> dak0: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png  that is my desktop in 11.10, note no unity
<kaipreshaw> !gnome | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dak0> Okey guys hello!
<dak0> I know whats GNOME
<ActionParsnip> dak0: I'd go for xfce
<axisys> how do I see all the open broswer sessions by rotating through all of them, one at a time in full window size and select one.. like old alt+tab behavior ?
<dak0> i just want to use it
<dak0> on 11.10
<dak0> Beacus theres only Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D before i login!
<dak0> Do you guys get it ?
<kaipreshaw> dak0 im on gnome type this into termial then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> dak0: there is this too: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<trism> kaipreshaw: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm; it should pop up a screen asking you to select a display manager
<dak0> Thank you ActionParsnip, thats what i was looking for.
<red2011> giù al nord
<dak0> Best Regards.
<ActionParsnip> dak0: if you install xfce4 you can use xfce and it will look and feel of Gnome2
<red2011> giù al sud
<dak0> Once one guy told me to do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<dak0> and alot of unfamiliar programs
<dak0> appeared
<ciwolsey> Ok I found the problem. The guide I was following gets you to do something like: dpkg -i fglrx-*
<dak0> and my nvidia control panel got bugged
<dak0> so i dont want to experiment
<ciwolsey> Basically takes them in alphabetical order, which isn't good since they have dependencies on each other
<FesterJester> Question about setting up a headless ubuntu setup. Soon as I setup login through a serial port, login no longer shows on screen. Why?
<sivakumar> auronandace, what i have to do then
<milen8204> anyone knows good DVD burning program I have some problems whit Brasero ?
<bobweaver> milen8204:  k3b ?
<auronandace> sivakumar: why are you using 9.10?
<milen8204> bobweaver, thanks
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   sivakumar please read this
<bobweaver> milen8204:  there are others of cource but I like k3b
<barberan> I wonder how to stress my GeForce GTX480 under Ubuntu, to reach peak temperature and test the reliability of the system. Any suggestions?
<milen8204> An error occupied whit Brasero
<Chotaz_> direct question = personal opinions. should I use QT instead of unity, if yes, why?
<milen8204> i couldnt burn an iso file
<bobweaver> barberan:  pitbull ?
<auronandace> !poll | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<barberan> bobweaver, thanks, I'll google it
<sivakumar> auronandace, because in that only i can install ns2.27 version
<auronandace> sivakumar: you haven't answered my question
<kaipreshaw> trism, http://paste.ubuntu.com/822841/
<sivakumar> bazhang, saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay one thing if i upgrade what will happen to 9.10 version
<sivakumar> auronandace, i answered na...actually i am using 10.04 but for this purposr i am using this
<bazhang> sivakumar, it will be upgraded to a supported version. what is ns
<qt-dsa> hello guys, can somebody please install me email server postfix i been at this for 2 houres and im really lost and so upset with linux :(
<auronandace> sivakumar: seriously, listen to bazhang
<qt-dsa> i've been following this guide for 2 hours and i failed each time http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-natty-narwhal-ubuntu-11.04-ispconfig-2-p5
<qt-dsa> please if anybody got time to install it for me help me
<sivakumar> bazhang, network simulator
<bobweaver> qt-dsa: like sqril mail or mailman ?
 * bobweaver looks at link 
<qt-dsa> i want to send and get mail from my website
<kaipreshaw> Can some one help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/822841/
<ActionParsnip> dak0: lxde is light and airy, it's what I use.
<trism> kaipreshaw: oh, just reinstall gdm
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  is this a public server >? or private ?
<trism> kaipreshaw: it should ask you the question after: sudo apt-get install gdm;
<qt-dsa> public server
<bobweaver> qt-dsa: dhcp or static ?
<qt-dsa> static ip
<bobweaver> cool
<qt-dsa> i connect my vps to my domain
<Shockolate> I'm looking for help with installing ubuntu,  first time user of ubuntu
<qt-dsa> but i cant seem to setup email :(
<SciFi-bot> I have a laptop (Gateway M675) I need drivers for the wifi. Where can I find them?
<qt-dsa> i feel so upset with this ubuntu, its so hard to setup mail server :( wish it was simple
<qt-dsa> i follow maybe 10 tutorials so far each time i fail :(
<worre> Does anyone know how to install windows xp from Ubuntu?
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  is it the Courier-POP3-SSL: that is failing ?
<kaipreshaw> trism, i got KDM
<Alan_N> I have a laptop (Gateway M675) I need drivers for the wifi. Where can I find them?
<trism> kaipreshaw: I understand that, but you said you wanted to use gdm instead
<qt-dsa> bobweaver im really not sure what im doing :(
<bobweaver> that is ok
<ssta> Alan_N: depends what card it is.
<Shockolate> I'm looking for help with installing ubuntu,  first time user of ubuntu
<bobweaver> what step are youo getting errors at qt-dsa
<kaipreshaw> trism is there some way of geting GDM
<FesterJester> can anyone help me with a headless ubuntu issue?
<ssta> Alan_N: try under System tools...additional drivers
<Alan_N> I'll find out and get back to you ssta
<trism> kaipreshaw: yes, installing it: sudo apt-get install gdm;
<qt-dsa> i tried many tutorials and im not sure what is right that is the problem :(
<auronandace> worre: in a vm?
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  ahh
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  take and make a virtual server
<worre> preferably via qemu
<sae> ciao
<trism> kaipreshaw: although, on oneiric, the default is actually lightdm, so if you want to go back to what you had in a default install, it would be lightdm instead
<bobweaver> on virtual box or somthing 1st
<qt-dsa> bob im doing it on a vps
<EnigmaLinux> FesterJester: what's the issue?
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  cool
<auronandace> worre: i'd recomend virtualbox, not sure how well qemu handles windows
<kaipreshaw> trism how do i do it
<worre> i want to install xp on real partition
<qt-dsa> :( not cool so hard to setup email server
<kaipreshaw> !it | sae
<ubottu> sae: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<worre> auronandace: ok
<Alan_N> ssta, I have no hard drive on this so Im loading Ubuntu 10 onto a flash drive.
<trism> kaipreshaw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm; if lightdm is still installed
<schnuffle> qt-dsa:  Email server is easy to setup. Look for a good tutorial
<qt-dsa> schnuffle im sorry but that is not true i try many :(
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: Or use citadel which is all in one with a webgui for admin
<FesterJester> EnigmaLinux: I have it setup to login via serial port, but soon as I do that. I cannot login physically until I press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Shockolate> Still looking for help with installing ubuntu. Crashes when attempting to load Nvidia driver
<qt-dsa> citadel ? what is that
<qt-dsa> script ?
<bobweaver> qt-dsa: could we see a   :     cat /etc/courier/imapd.cnf
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay then, do you have any preferences I'll search you a good tutorial for it
<brimestone> hey guys, anyone here know how i can increase the Session life on my Apache server?
<auronandace> worre: why can't you just use the xp install cd directly?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: Citadel is a Mailserver
<qt-dsa> schnuffle is it each to setup ?
<FesterJester> EnigmaLinux: Login throu serial port works fine and so does VNCServer
<worre> auronandace: my cd drive broke today
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: that's it. As it contains everything you need. It's very easy to setup
<worre> and i tried all usb methods
<qt-dsa> ok what do i do first with Citadel ?
<auronandace> worre: oh
<qt-dsa> apt-get install Citadel ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: yep, a moment. I'll check
<EnigmaLinux> FesterJester so the issue is just having to press CTRL+ALT+F1
<worre> I'll try if I can figure how to use virtualbox
<Shockolate> Still looking for help with installing ubuntu. Crashes when attempting to load Nvidia driver
<countley> can anyone recommend a good burning software for video and music please
<bazhang> !burner | countley
<ubottu> countley: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Barbariandude> Shockolate, what model laptop?
<kaipreshaw> trism nope i cant logout
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: I just run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<EnigmaLinux> FesterJester: Having to press CTRL+ALT+F1 seems normal to me, that's how you switch to the first virtual terminal
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: which nvidia GPU do you have?
<trism> kaipreshaw: what is your actual problem?
<bazhang> countley, you want to convert as well?
<countley> on an ubuntu box
<crazyharry> does ac/adapter powered USB 2.0 hub perform faster than the regular usb 2.0 thats without ac power connected to the pc ?
<Shockolate> NVidia GeForce GTX 580M. ubuntu is not installed, disc crashes before I can install
<ActionParsnip> !burner | countley
<ubottu> countley: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<reber> hi. I'm looking for a good and **fast** usb scanner (eventually a3 one) debian compatible. Any advices ?
<Shockolate> the hardware ID points to my nvidia driver
<bazhang> countley, as in playable on an external dvd Player?
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: you may want the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh)
<kaipreshaw> trism i now cant logout
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/installation:start . To install citadel you do: sudo apt-get install citadel-suite
<FesterJester> EnigmaLinux: before I setup serial port login, it came upto the tty1 login screen
<qt-dsa> schnuffle, what should i pick for configure citadel-server ?
<Shockolate> ActionParsnip : I'm a brand new user, ubuntu isn't installed on my computer
<qt-dsa>  internet or host
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: sudo add-apt-repository  i now cant logout
<FesterJester> EnigmaLinux: going to stay in the private chat this time
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: oops,
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: What do you mean?
<qt-dsa> its asking me for user authentication mode
<crazyharry> does ac/adapter powered USB 2.0 hub perform faster than the regular usb 2.0 thats without ac power connected to the pc ?
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<qt-dsa> i think i should pick host auth
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: there should be internal. Use internal
<bazhang> crazyharry, ##hardware for that
<qt-dsa> ok
 * BassyBekx slaps Bassy around a bit with a large trout
<qt-dsa> i see it
<bazhang> BassyBekx, stop that now
<crazyharry> ok bazhang
<Bassy> :-P
<Shockolate> ActionParsnip : I don't understand. Again, never used any linux before,  and it won't install
<kalimojo> hi
<qt-dsa> schnuffle its installing now
<kalimojo> i need help on image editing sw
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: fine :)
<qt-dsa> when its completed i go into site.com:2000
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: yes
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: if site.com is your domain
<ActionParsnip> Shockolate: its a terminal command. You have a very recent nvidia chip so you will need the 290 driver
<qt-dsa> its not lol its seeder.us
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  change your port after words
<qt-dsa> yes im right there
<qt-dsa> i already have apache2 running on port 80
<qt-dsa> i change to 81 ?
<bobweaver> NO
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: no
<qt-dsa> leave it on port 80 ?
<countley> help
<bobweaver> qt-dsa:  Yes
<bazhang> countley, need to convert it?
<Shockolate> ActionParsnip : I understand that its a terminal command. Ubuntu is not installed on my computer because install disc crashes. How can I install the 290 driver (i have it downloaded, the .run file)
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: first get it up and running, afterwards you can think about how you want to access it
<bobweaver> I was talking about the mail server port 2000
<bazhang> countley, try devede, then burn it
<schnuffle> bobweaver: it's the admin gui
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> but i have apache2 on port 80 already :O
<qt-dsa> its saying select the port which the plain http webcit server should listen on
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: by default citadel runs on port 2000
<bazhang> Shockolate, you need ubuntu installed to put the driver on there
<qt-dsa> it says here webcit http port 80
<qt-dsa> what should i do ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: take 2000 it's okay for the beginning and you can change it later on
<qt-dsa> click ok ?
<Shockolate> bazhang, ubuntu won't install. install disc crashes.
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: change the port to 2000 or something which is free
<bazhang> Shockolate, md5 the iso then
<qt-dsa> ok 8080 good enough ?
<Shockolate> bazhang : did that, it checks out.
<worre> Ok, so now i got this VirtualBox installed and figured out how to mount my Winxp install image
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: 8080 is fine
<bazhang> Shockolate, burn at very low speed, do the disk integrity check
<worre> but how i can mount my real hdd?
<Shockolate> bazhang, i burned at high speed (i know,)   tried doing disk integrity,  still crashed same reason
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> ok i setup at 8080
<qt-dsa> and https 443
<bazhang> Shockolate, then you need to reburn the disk. try a usb stick with unetbootin if you wish to avoid using cd's
<auronandace> worre: i've never transfered from vm to actual harddrive partition, maybe the guys at #virtualbox could help better
<qt-dsa> now i see only | ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<qt-dsa>  
<bazhang> worre, it's #vbox
<auronandace> bazhang: ah, my bad, thanks
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: tell me when the install is finished
<qt-dsa> its finished now
<qt-dsa> im looking at my system powered by citadel
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: check if citadel is running and then go to the admin panel
<kalimojo> i need help on image editing sw
<Squall2> hi, need help @ encrypt a new ubuntu installation , could anyone help ?
<Shockolate> bazhang: I tried burning 32bit and 64 bit  onto separate cds   both caused same crash. would lowering speed actually make difference?
<Elssha> Is it possible to enable the cube on a netbook, or is that simply asking too much?
<Elssha> Acer Aspire One 722
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> how to check if its running
<Elssha> running (will be) 10.04
<qt-dsa> i see something seeder.us:8080 its running
<qt-dsa> when i try to login failed
<qt-dsa> :O
<xangua> Elssha: cube efect is not supported with Unity
<Elssha> 10.04; not 11
<Elssha> specifically want the older version to NOT have unity >_>
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: fail? You mean you can't login?
<bazhang> Shockolate, I'd try the usb flash key, to be honest. and yes lower speed can make a difference
<Worreh> So, did someone already answer to me(worre)?
<qt-dsa> ok when i clicked new user it log me in auto
<qt-dsa> so now im inside
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: fine, first thing, change the admin password
<auronandace> Elssha: you can use 11.10 without touching unity
<xangua> Elssha: install compiz setting manager to configure compiz....well you'll have to upgrade some day
<qt-dsa> where is it :O
<bazhang> !notunity | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<qt-dsa> ok i done it changed password
<bazhang> Worreh, yes, try #vbox for that
<Squall2> hi, need help @ encrypt a new ubuntu installation , could anyone help ?
<qt-dsa> what should i do next im inside citadel
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: give me a minute, I'll install it so that I can guid you a bit better
<qt-dsa> ok thank you
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: Set your domain
<bazhang> Squall2, need the alternate cd for that
<bazhang> !alternate | Squall2
<ubottu> Squall2: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Squall2> i have
<Worreh> Bazhang: ok
<bazhang> Squall2, whats the question then
<qt-dsa> schnuffle>is it under administrator ?
<Elssha> on a netbook, does 11 work better than 10.04?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: just a minute
<qt-dsa> ok
<Squall2> i want to encrypt a dualboot....so who can i dont usw the whole hdd ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: I don't have all the setps in mind
<Squall2> only the partitions of linux
<qt-dsa> er ok i understand
<bazhang> Elssha, thats a matter of opinion really. try a live cd and decide
<Elssha> live cd for 10.04 won't let me use desktop effects
<Elssha> well, live USB
<bazhang> Elssha, you can install onto it, but changes will be lost
<Elssha> i don't care about the cube itself so much as wanting to be able to cycle through the workspaces and not get stuck at the end (press right on last desktop jumps back to 1st)
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> i've added user
<Elssha> not sure if there is a way to make that happen without enabling cube and rotate cube
<bazhang> Elssha, unity-2d has something like the expose feature of OSX, if thats what you mean
<Elssha> don't like that
<auronandace> Elssha: you don't need compiz to accomplish that, xfce can do it
<bazhang> you need the cube to rotate of course Elssha
<rohitjha> need suggestion for a good hosted contact management tool
<Elssha> want to just scroll desktops (alt + ctrl >/<); but if i say i have 4 desktops, pressing > 5x will go 1,2,3,4,1 and not stop at 4
<Elssha> can unity do something like that?
<patrickubuntu> what's the unity version of "killall gnome-panel" for when the panel doesn't show up?
<Elssha> because the def in 10.04 just stops at 4 and won't let me cycle
<auronandace> Elssha: xfce can scroll through them just fine
<Elssha> i'll look that up, thanks!
<Elssha> is that for 11.10 or 10.04 (or both)
<patrickubuntu> my panels never showed up when I logged in. what terminal command will restart them?
<patrickubuntu> *is there a terminal command that will restart them?
<bazhang> alt f2 unity --replace do it patrickubuntu ?
<patrickubuntu> bazhang: i'll try
<patrickubuntu> yes bazhang that worked, thanks!
<bobweaver> !panelreset patrickubuntu
<patrickubuntu> bazhang: however there's some weirdness still going on
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay go to the admin area and set everything as you need it
<bazhang> patrickubuntu, what kind of weirdness, please clarify
<qt-dsa> im in the admin i think i setup everything
<Elssha> which ubuntu uses less processing power (runs better on netbooks) 11 or 10?
<patrickubuntu> bazhang: now instead of one terminal window, I have two, and the one I have irssi in doesn't have a top bar for me to drag it around with
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: did you setup your domain and has the user POP3/IMAP/SMTP access granted?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: If so you can try to connect to it with a mail client
<qt-dsa> i created a user called info
<patrickubuntu> bazhang: hmm, by resizing the bottom bar I was able to get it
<bazhang> Elssha, that would depend entirely on what you were doing; very hard to determine
<patrickubuntu> bazhang: thanks for your assistance!
<bazhang> patrickubuntu, you're welcome
<qt-dsa> ok i got itt
<Elssha> eyecandy without causing lag?
<bazhang> Elssha, unity-2d has that
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> but why does it say <admin@30006545>  ?
<Elssha> guess i'll try that xfce thing plus 11.10 then
<Elssha> ^_^ thanks everyone
<auronandace> !xubuntu | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rauls90> ciao
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: where does it say that? Could be due to you not having setup your domain
<qt-dsa> yes where is it :O
<qt-dsa> i not find it
<qt-dsa> im here (domains for which this host receives mail)
<qt-dsa> Domain names and Internet mail configuration
<qt-dsa> i added seeder.us
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: and did you added your domain name seed.us?
<qt-dsa> seeder.us yes
<qt-dsa> Local host aliases
<qt-dsa> (domains for which this host receives mail)  seeder.us
<SlyUk> Elssha , i used xubunutu on my n130 for a good year plus without any problems. Had some fading / opacity going on and all was ok.
<Tellmarch> hello, how does S.M.A.R.T work with ubuntu?
<kalimojo> i need help on image editing sw
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay, so now when you setup a new user it should get a mail address with a seeder.us domain
<bazhang> kalimojo, what sort of image
<kalimojo> png
<qt-dsa> oh i see im going to test now
<bazhang> kalimojo, using shotwell? gimp? imagemagick?
<BTaylor927> Erm, I messed up big..
<BTaylor927> I was trying unity 5.0, but wanted to downgrade to the native 11.10 version
<BTaylor927> So I used ppa-purge
<BTaylor927> And now I can't login anymore
<BTaylor927> Tried reinstalling unity via recovery mode, but that didn't work :|
<auronandace> BTaylor927: you do realise that ppas are unsupported here?
<ActionParsnip> BTaylor927: tried unity2D session?
<kalimojo> i need to draw a red rectangle on a screen capture. tried gimp with no joy,
<BTaylor927> No, I didn't auronandance
<tfittsy> would it be difficult to set up an ubuntu server that made http requests from alternating ip addresses?
<kalimojo> will try shotwell and imagekick
<BTaylor927> ActionParsnip, on the login, when I click the gear above my username the menu which normally shows sessions (I think?) doesn't show anything
<BTaylor927> Despite my reinstalling unity from the canonical servers in recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> BTaylor927: I'd press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then use ppa purge. If you get no web connection then use a wired link, may help
<BTaylor927> Oh, is the command ctrl+alt+F1 now? I was always used to ctrl+alt+backspace
<BTaylor927> Right, I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> BTaylor927: its a key combo
<ActionParsnip> BTaylor927: ctrl+alt+F1 will drop you to TTY1, command line and you can run commands there
<kalimojo> shotwell is no use
<wyb> 123
<wyb> 谁在阿
<bazhang> !cn | wyb
<ActionParsnip> kalimojo: what is your goal?
<ubottu> wyb: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cristian> i need help installing handbrake onto Lubuntu
<Mayank> Hi how could I know what all processes ran in the last 30 minutes?
<bazhang> cristian, from the PPA?
<cristian> i have tried but won't work
<root____5> OMG ITS HACKERS (sarcasm)
<bazhang> cristian, detail exactly what did not work
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: How is it going dude? Any propgress?
<cristian> i went to the handbrake webssite and put in the commands onto the terminal but will not install says package not found
<kalimojo> actionparsnip : i have a screen capture of my browser firefox. i want to put a red rectangle around the address bar and label it also
<qt-dsa> i can send email to gmail but, cant get any email
<bazhang> cristian, what exact commands please
<qt-dsa> now im in #citadel trying to figure this issue
<Wulong> cristian: you need to add the reposiotores
<neatbook> im trying to unzip a compiler zip file to /tmp folder but im getting an error message saying cannot find or open /tmp/djcrx203.zip
<root____5> how do i change my name to something sexy?
<neatbook> djcrx203.zip is the file im trying to unzip
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay what do you mean with you can get any mail. Is your DNS MX record set to trhe correct value
<qt-dsa> hmmm i really have no idea its set to my IP i believe
<neatbook> root___5: /nick sexy_root_5
<auronandace> root____5: /nick whatever
<outrage> Hi all. I have a graphics issue with Natty/ATI Radeon 6xxx card.
<cristian> here is the link for handbrake https://launchpad.net/~/+archive/handbrake-releases
<Cicidia_3301> Thanks neatbook
<neatbook> im trying to unzip a compiler zip file to /tmp folder but im getting an error message saying cannot find or open /tmp/djcrx203.zip... help :(
<cristian> and i haven't been able to install handbrake.. can someone quickly show me which commands i need to install it onto Lubuntu
<Wulong> cristian: click on "Technical details about this PPA"
<Cicidia_3301> Also can i change the colour?
<JuJuBee> I currently use kubuntu on a server for my classroom. I am contemplating setting up a true server (without GUI). What should I use to do this? ubuntu server or kubuntu alternate? I dont see a kubuntu server version (i expect it is simply ubuntu if no GUI installed)
<bazhang> cristian, yes, I am aware, what was the exact error and what command did you give pastebin please
<bazhang> Cicidia_3301, no
<Cicidia_3301> Why is yours yellow?
<bazhang> Cicidia_3301, what irc client do you use currently
<cristian> the exact error says "cannot find file" when I run the last command to install handbrake
<Cicidia_3301> Backtrack 5
<Cicidia_3301> lol
<outrage> I have installed the most recent ATI driver via downloading the installation directly from the website and installed it yet when I watch youtube videos the video seems to be running off the processor and not the GPU
<ActionParsnip> Cicidia_3301: backtrack isnt supported here
<bazhang> Cicidia_3301, try backtrack support as its not supported here, thanks
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: has the server running citadel the IP 46.37.162.116?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux Cicidia_3301
<dbugger> Hey guys. Ive turned on a VNC on a machine but i need to work out portforwarding on the router. Any idea what port is the default?
<ActionParsnip> cristian: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install handbrake
<qt-dsa> yes http://46.37.162.116/
<Cicidia_3301> I can still talk and thats good enough
<ActionParsnip> Cicidia_3301: #backtrack-linux
<Cicidia_3301> Thanks for the help anyway
<cristian> i guess basically is what im asking is how can i properly install the source list entries onto Lubuntu using the terminal
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: How did you check that you can't get email?
<bazhang> Cicidia_3301, this is the support channel, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<outrage> Can anyone assist me?
<ActionParsnip> cristian: yes, I gave the looong command to do it
<qt-dsa> i email from google to admin@seeder.us
<schnuffle> !anyone | outrage
<ubottu> outrage: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> cristian, what is the exact command you gave, pastebin it please
<meco> How do I install fonts? I'm missing a font to view a web page. Do I install for ubuntu or for the browser?
<Cicidia_3301> ~~~
<qt-dsa> and checking on http://46.37.162.116/ for email server
<kalimojo> actionparsnip : i have a screen capture of my browser firefox. i want to put a red rectangle around the address bar and label it also
<ActionParsnip> outrage: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: haven't you setup a second user? Try it with that one
<ActionParsnip> outrage: use http://pastie.org
<qt-dsa> i try with them all
<qt-dsa> admin@seeder.us
<qt-dsa> info@seeder.us
<cristian> this is the first error that I got when i did the apt get update "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cristian> "
<qt-dsa> and info2@seeder.us still not getting mail
<ActionParsnip> kalimojo: gimp will allow you to edit images
<bazhang> cristian, the command to add the repo was what?
<cristian> this is second error that I got when i ran the second command "Package 'handbrake' has no installation candidate
<cristian> "
<outrage> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/3284015
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: check if the mta is running: netstat -tulpen | grep 25
<qt-dsa> ok
<ActionParsnip> cristian: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: and tail the mail.log to see what happens: tail -f /var/log/mail.log
<qt-dsa> i only see        162940930   1479/sendmail: MTA:
<Wulong> cristian: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and then add the sources
<bazhang> Wulong, thats not how to add a ppa
<kalimojo> actionparsnip : it doesnt support drawing rectangles !
<ActionParsnip> outrage: looks fine 32bit ubuntu, 32bit flash.
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: aha, do you have still sendmail or postfix or exim installed? If so, stop it
<ActionParsnip> kalimojo: mtpaint maybe
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: and then restart citadel
<kalimojo> will try it
<qt-dsa> hmm i think i have everything but not configured
<cristian> are you asking for all the output.. seems like lots of info
<qt-dsa> i already restart citadel
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<outrage> The issue is when I watch 720 or 1080 videos through Windows XP its all smooth and not stutters, here in Ubuntu its like 2 FPS
<bazhang> cristian, simply the add repo command you used. thats it
<Aressz> Maybe someone can recommend me good video editing software for linux ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: it's important that citadel runs on port 25 nothing else
<meco> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ssta> Aressz: I like ffmpeg
<tute> hello, is there a special livecd image that i need to download if i want to just run ubuntu from the disk, or does the standard disk image allow you to use the livecd feature?
<bazhang> Aressz, pitivi avidemux, there are others as well check the software center
<schnuffle> tute: the standard DVD is a live DVD
<ubuntu__> adamos
<Jordan_U> tute: The standard Desktop CD is a LiveCD.
<OerHeks> tute the standard allow you to use live-mode
<Aressz> I will try ffmpeg
<tute> ty guys
<ubuntu__> elo
<Aressz> Thanks!
<cristian> i get command not found when im trying to add the repo for handbrake
<cristian> i beleive i might be writting it out wrong
<bazhang> cristian, what command please.
<outrage> ActionParsnip, I am not sure my drivers are functioning properly, either that or I have missed something
<cristian> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu natty main
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: One really important thing. Disable self registration. I could setup an account on your server
<cristian> im trying to add that into my software sources
<tfittsy> does anyone here have multiple IP addresses setup on their machine?
<bazhang> !addppa | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<yumbo> Can a lvm2 be resized?
<qt-dsa> yes i just saw your ID lol
<ActionParsnip> cristian: you don't need that, the command I gave will add it for you
<bazhang> cristian, that is the syntax, check the link for more info please
<cristian> i tried the command you gave me and it gave me the errors i provided earlier
<ActionParsnip> cristian: can you pastebin the errors plese
<g0bl1n> my Network-Manager stopped showing my network after an update. Any hint ?
<g0bl1n> wifi
<ActionParsnip> g0bl1n: reboot maybe
<kalimojo> actionparsnip :  mtpaint is fine. thanks
<ActionParsnip> kalimojo: np man
<g0bl1n> ActionParsnip, no
<g0bl1n> ActionParsnip, tried
<cristian> Package handbrake is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cristian> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cristian> is only available from another source
<cristian> E: Package 'handbrake' has no installation candidate
<outrage> Is anyone running an ATI/AMD graphics card on their Ubuntu???
<g0bl1n> ActionParsnip, I'm using another ubuntu partition and wifi is ok. When I boot that 11.10, can see all the other wifi networks, but mine
<Escherial> meh, does anyone happen to know why my tooltips are black in eclipse as of ubuntu 11.10?
<Escherial> (using unity, too, if that matters much)
<dddbmt__> Is there a tool that lets me draw a rectangle on the screen and then capture that part of the screen?
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> is working
<Escherial> i'm sure it's the theme i'm using, but i prefer this theme...i just wish i could change the tooltip background/font color independently of the rest of it
<ActionParsnip> cristian: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: Your Mail is working?
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt__: imagemagick
<g0bl1n> Deleted the entries from the network-manager. Checked and the files for each entry were deleted in the /etc/NetworkManager/...
<qt-dsa> only sending out, outgoing working
<qt-dsa> incoming mail not working
<cristian> oneiric
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt__: install imagemagick then run:  sleep 10; import ~/imagecap.png
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt__: you now have 10 seconds to setup the screen and you can then draw around the area to screen shot
<ActionParsnip> cristian: the ppa only supports up to natty
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: we have to be a bit more analytic. Tail the mail.log as I said, then send a mail from your google account and paste the output
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Is there a tutorial video on how to use the unity toolbar?  I'm primarily a keyboard user (I hate having to use the mouse) and when I press the windows key to find for a command, and then type the command name, I have to press down twice to get to the command itself in order to execute it. What am I doing wrong?
<qt-dsa> hmm let me try to find it
<cristian> im running latest version of lubuntu, so there isn't a way to install handbrake in my case?
<g0bl1n> Weird that all the other wifi networks are displayed. All but mine. And my Android is connected to it :-) damn!
<ActionParsnip> cristian: if you run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install handbrake      it will install
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: open a terminal and enter: sduo tail -f /var/log/mail.log
<schnuffle> sudo
<qt-dsa> ok
<ActionParsnip> cristian: try a little patience
<dddbmt__> ActionParsnip, that is exactly what I needed. Thank you!
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: when you send a mail it should show up in the logs. at least that it failed to accept it
<cristian> in attempting that command you suggested now..
<qt-dsa> ok i will try it
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: my guess is that you still have your old MTA running. so do: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop
<cristian> i got this when i did the apt get update "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources
<cristian>   404  Not Found
<cristian> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages
<cristian>   404  Not Found
<cristian> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main Sources
<FloodBot1> cristian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian>   404  Not Found
<g0bl1n> schnuffle, qt-dsa or sudo service postfix stop
<qt-dsa> this is the log http://pastebin.com/EPkUDULB
<schnuffle> g0bl1n: true, upstart is used. I just have to many servers still running system v init :)
<g0bl1n> schnuffle, I sometimes, without thinking go via init.d :-)
<cristian> i have gotten the same error when i did the last command that handbrake doesn't have a candidate
<StepNjump> I am trying to create a pgp key but can't succeed yet I have plenty of entropy. Anybody familiar with the pgp -kg command here?
<ubuntard01> hi guise
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: as I thought you have your old MTA running. So we need to stop it first. Do you know which MTA's you installed?
<ubuntard01> i've a little issue with my x4500 intel video card resolution
<qt-dsa> hmm sorry no idea which ones
<qt-dsa> this is new log http://pastebin.com/Um7Kptb3
<ubuntard01> ATM im working with a 1080p capable monitor, but this shit cant recognize nothing above 1024x768 wich sucks...
<ubuntard01> any sugestion?, it's a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> !language | ubuntard01
<ubottu> ubuntard01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<qt-dsa> it says " Citadel had trouble on starting up. We couldn't bind all ports you configured to be provided by citadel server. This means, citadel won't be the service provider for a specific service you configured it to. "
<pangolin> ubuntard01: Please keep the language clean
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay try: sudo service postfix stop
<ubuntard01> never again
<qt-dsa> yep i done it " sudo service postfix stop "
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: paste: netstat -tulpen | grep 25
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to install magneto onto a ubuntu server works great on cent and debian but is not installing on ubuntu it can not connect to the data base to make a new table. anyone know a workaround ?
<qt-dsa> grep 25 http://pastebin.com/7Gy7mrFY
<qt-dsa> sendmail-mt 25
<qt-dsa> 1479/sendmail: MTA:
<qt-dsa> i kill it ?
<inf3ct3d> what does the + mean in the perms here?  crw-rw----+ 1 root kvm 10, 232 2012-01-18 23:04 /dev/kvm
<winterpk66> I'm trying to install OpenCV on ubunto 10.4 but aptitude doesnt seem to find the libcv2.1 as suggested in the help (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV).  What am I doing wrong here?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: yes and restart citadel afterwards
<bobweaver> here is the guide that I am using http://www.magentocommerce.com/wiki/1_-_installation_and_configuration/installing_magento_via_shell_ssh
<qt-dsa> ok im going to kill that service and restart cit
<meco> I'm trying to find out how to view this page, http://www.holst.no/Ingar.Holst.Publishing.Co/aase/forord.html, properly. This screen capture shows both the characters that won't show as well as some font information in the firebug window below. Can someone help me what to do next?
<meco> http://imagebin.org/196385
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: not killing, stop it should be sudo service sendmail stop
<qt-dsa> doesnt seem to work
<qt-dsa> so i killed the service :O aleady
<qt-dsa> about to restart cit
<bobweaver> I am at thispart Now load http://www.yourwebsite.com/SUBDIRECTORY/downloader.php in your web browser.       and it will not connect to the data base   I have installed this on cent and debian and works fine why not ubuntu ?
<Oxigin> just try using sudo apt-get
<winterpk66> Am I going to have to install OpenCV from source?
<qt-dsa> schnuffle>........................ Its workinggggggggggggg
<Oxigin> Try using the new Ubuntu 11.10...it's well connecte and updated with the latest tools you'll ever need
<qt-dsa> i got the gmail Email now in cit haha
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: you need to disbale the senmail service anyway as otherwise you might get in trouble after each reboot
<qt-dsa> great workkkkkk
<qt-dsa> yes that goddamm sendmail can go to hell
<qt-dsa> do i need sendmail to send outgoing email ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: so at least two very important things to do: disable sendmail, disable registration
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: no you don't need it, citadel comes with its own MTA
<qt-dsa> how to disable sendmail
<ubuntard01> guise someone can helpme getting 1080p on my x4500 intel video card?
<qt-dsa> i already done apt-get autoremove sendmail --purge
<ubuntard01> this is a fresh ubuntu install [11.10]
<qt-dsa> strange it showed under top process but i killed it now cit is working :D
<new_on_ubuntu> guise someone can helpme getting 1080p on my x4500 intel video card?
<new_on_ubuntu> this is a fresh ubuntu install [11.10]
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: I don'T know the exact name of the packages you need to uninstall. Check with sudo dpkg -l | grep sendmail
<qt-dsa> lol guess now the problem
<qt-dsa> outgoing mail not workinggggg
<qt-dsa> lol i really hate linux so much
<qt-dsa> i email myself from cit to gmail not working
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: wrong path. What you should hate is your missing knowledge, but lucky you, that can be changed :)
<qt-dsa> yes i still hate linux :D
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: have you a POP3/IMAP server running?
<qt-dsa> i think i cant send outgoing mail due to sendmail being removed ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: then use exchange mail server and you'll hate Windows even more :)
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: no
<Oxigin> can sum1 help me with the thunderbird service? i can't get it to run
<qt-dsa> i have windows and i look through them :)
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: check the mail.log
<Oxigin> sum1 help me get a yahoo server setup for thunderbird
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: even exchange and AD? If so respects
<g0bl1n> schnuffle, I had to use Exchange when on Windows 2000, some 10y ago. Please don't remind me those times :-)
<winterpk66> Does anyone know why openCV won't install with aptitude?
<schnuffle> g0bl1n: I just need to setup a Windows2008 Exchange AD server and I hate it. It works quite good now but it's hard to find docs and even harder to remember the clicks
<hydrox24> winterpk66: what errors does it give you?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: so where are we? If you have installed courier or cyrus or dovecot uninstall them.
<qt-dsa> <schnuffle>, i cant send outgoing mail :O on cit
<qt-dsa> none of them installed
<infeeeee> Hello i just installed 11.10 and cant recognize my videocard. i downloaded the driver from the nvidia page, but i don't know what to do . can somebody help me?
<winterpk66> when I try to do apt-get libcv2.1 it says there is no package avalable
<qt-dsa> just tasksel - mailserver and postfix and sendmail
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: what says the masil.log
<qt-dsa> im going to test out outgoing mail now
<winterpk66> hydrox24: E: Couldn't find package libcv2.1
<g0bl1n> schnuffle, can it be configured via CLI ?
<phixxor> What's the key combination to change tabs in irssi?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: please follow a simple path: Problem occurs. Check the log. Paste it
<g0bl1n> ... as if Windows had a good CLI :-)
<schnuffle> g0bl1n: i can. there'S the powershell which is a very strong tool but not very obvious
<g0bl1n> schnuffle, oh cool
<qt-dsa> i get this
<qt-dsa> log http://pastebin.com/cFk8mVTp
<new_on_ubuntu> ubunt aint using xorg.conf anymore?
<new_on_ubuntu> ubuntu*
<Stereocaulon> new_on_ubuntu, alas, no...
<meco> How do I check which version on ubuntu I'm running from the console?
<Pici> new_on_ubuntu: if it exists, it will be honored.
<bazhang> !version | meco
<ubottu> meco: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Seryth> No xorg? O.o wut....what's replacing it?
<meco> ok
<schnuffle> g0bl1n: Most people still think that but the Powershell is a object orientated shell which easyly can cope withe the bash
<Pici> Seryth: Thats not what was said.
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay, there still another daeomon running.
<g0bl1n> schnuffle, wow, is it that good ?
<qt-dsa> :O
<Seryth> Pici: ?
<Pici> Seryth: Ubuntu uses xorg still, but it doesn't require the xorg.conf file to exist.
<schnuffle> g0bl1n: Yep, when you get used to it, and I'm not yet
<Stereocaulon> Seryth, no xorg.conf != no X.org
<phixxor> What does ubuntu use in place of xorg.conf?
<g0bl1n> :-)
<jwtiyar> i get partial upgrade windows when update manager run , how to remove it?
<Seryth> Pici: Ah, yeah, I meant xorg.conf, it was a kinda typo.
<Pici> schnuffle, g0bl1n: Perhaps this Windows conversation would be better off discussion elsewhere.
<Seryth> Stereocaulon: ^
<carbon__> if I wanted to see what module is used for my wireless card. Would I use lsmod or modprob.  I have tried both but it's not very descriptive
<qt-dsa> sh, my Top info http://pastebin.com/N2J0h4dX
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: uninstall postfix please
<qt-dsa> ok
<qt-dsa> it seems i have postfix installed
<qt-dsa> so now i autoremove --purge it all
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: yes, on a server it's installed by default
<LordAS> how install framewock2 for ubuntu?
<g0bl1n> Pici, the conversation had "bash" string included so I guess we were not that off topic. It was CLI :-)
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: and paste a netstat -tulpen
<schnuffle> Pici: right
<qt-dsa> tulpen ifno http://pastebin.com/Jybcurhv
<qt-dsa> now it seems cit is Down cant access it
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay now restart citadel and repaste netstat -tulpen
<qt-dsa> how to restart it ?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: sudo /etc/init.d/citadel restart
<qt-dsa> oh like apache2 :D
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: or if it's already upstart enabled: sudo service citadel restart
<phixxor_> in irssi, how do you change tabs?
<qt-dsa> not working root@30006545:~# sudo service citadel restart
<qt-dsa> citadel: unrecognized service
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: it's the same for all the services running
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: and sudo /etc/init.d/citadel restart?
<qt-dsa> yeaa
<qt-dsa> not working
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: can you a bit more precise please?
<schnuffle> be
<qt-dsa> typing  /etc/init.d/citadel restart
<qt-dsa> will not start
<LordAS> how install framework2 for ubuntu?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: with sudo?
<qt-dsa> im using root
<phixxor_> does anyone here use irssi? And can tell me how to change tabs?
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: paste dpkg -l | grep citadel
<qt-dsa> ok
<useful__idiot> phixxor_: alt + 0-9
<phixxor_> useful__idiot: thanks :)
<useful__idiot> just figured it out 2 min ago myself :P
<qt-dsa> root@30006545:~# paste dpkg --l | grep citadel
<qt-dsa> paste: unrecognized option '--l'
<qt-dsa> Try `paste --help' for more information.
<qt-dsa> not workling it seems
<chmac> Is there a "default" rss distiller (what a great word eh!) in ubuntu?
<phixxor_> useful__idiot: i quit irssi a few times by accident trying ctrl-stuff
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: it's -l not --l and l is a small L
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> i think i will reload the os, it takes just 1 mint to do i will get brand new ubuntu 11.04
<qt-dsa> ops
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: that won't help because if you don't know why it fails it will happen again.
<qt-dsa> but i followed like 10 different tutorials how to setup it, i think lts of stuff is misconfigured and mesed up
<qt-dsa> :(
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: Running a mail server needs some knowledge, because if you don't have it it'S like running a around with a gun in the streets
<qt-dsa> i want to install CIT on fresh ubuntu
<LordAS> ktos instalowal framewoki?
<qt-dsa> i think i already installed to many programs that conflict with it
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: okay the use a clean install but nevertheless you need to get at least the basic knowledge about the internet standards used to send mail
<qt-dsa> i try to read
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: I switch my PC be back in a minute
<qt-dsa> ok
<schnuffle> qt-dsa: back again
<qt-dsa> ok fresh os already up
<qt-dsa> i just rebooted again just to make sure everything is ok
<qt-dsa> schnuffle> Fresh ubuntu 11.04 Server
<qt-dsa> i've done apt-get update now
<K350> I can't start Tilda due to a "segmentation error" what's that and what can I do about it?
<Nach0z> segfaults, K350 .... those are fun
<traskers> When attempting to install gnome-shell from a fresh 11.10 desktop install, I get an error of "Depends: gnome-shell-common (= 3.2.2.1-0ubuntu0.1) but it is not installable", anyone know what's up?
<K350> /c/c
<Nach0z> K350: I have NO IDEA how to fix that. you should try rebooting, doing sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade, then restarting Tilda
<trism> traskers: what is: apt-cache policy gnome-shell;
<traskers> trism, http://justpaste.it/pgc
<traskers> trism, do you think it's the repositories that haven't been updated?
<K350> Nach0z: Ah, I'l try that, thanks!:)
<trism> traskers: the package in proposed is very recent, and they did some changes to the packaging, may still be buggy, I would drop the proposed repo for the moment and install from universe
<denubis> A clean install of ocelot fails to recognize the onboard intel g31 graphics card. Looking at the system info panel in unity, it says "unknown" for graphics. I did an apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel and it said package was current. How do I get it to use the drivers and stop causing eyestrain?
<denubis> s/the/my/
<traskers> trism, okay, thanks for the suggestion!
<DJango_Novice> hi
<joakimk> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell E6520. I need some help disabling tap-to-click on the touchpad...
<tlhonmey> joakimk: It should just be a checkbox in the touchpad tab of the mouse configurator...
<DJango_Novice> Im new to ubuntu and need to create a cron job for svn checkout.. any idea??
<ekaleido> you could edit /etc/crontab?
<joakimk> but the "Mouse and Touchpad" thing under System Settings shows no touch pad related things...
<joakimk> strangely
<Pici> DJango_Novice: Write your script, add it to your user's crontab, you're done.
<joakimk> tlhonmey: I have only the "Mouse" pane
<kirkmdsh> .xchat2/budus.so
<tlhonmey> joakimk: Well now that's a problem...  Let me think a moment...
<joakimk> :)
<denubis> ah, apparently I don't have mesa-utils on the system
<mintman> hello want to install cinnamon, but I get broken package
<kad_> hello please help i am living in nightmare i got HP G6, when ubuntu boot there's black screen :( how i can fix it
<tlhonmey> joakimk: The only thing I can think of is to make sure they synaptics touchpad drivers are installed.
<joakimk> I presume they are not. Can I do this via apt-get?
<schnuffle> kad_: is it a G6 HP server? which modell and what means black? Gave you X installed?
<jschall> i have a gui apt package manager (muon) that was running an update and got stuck on setting up openjdk. I assume it's waiting for me to accept a license, but it is not displaying a dialog. how can i get it to keep going?
<kad_> schnuffle,  no laptop HP Pavilion G6, i have installed ubuntu 11.10 when boot it give black screen ... i remove lightdm and install gdm same issues...
<kad_> schnuffle, i did update also and installed new kernel same issue :(
<synamik_> xddc list
<schnuffle> kad_: I think it'sdue to missing graphic driver, what graphic card is in the laptop
<Ivan_newbie> hello
<kad_> schnuffle, can i know using lspci ?
<schnuffle> kad_: yes
<kad_> schnuffle, ATI
<schnuffle> kad_: a bit more precise?
<kad_> schnuffle, AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<schnuffle> kad_: have you installed the ATI driver?
<kad_> schnuffle, no how ? i can only access CLI
<schnuffle> kad_: what happens when you see the black screen and you hit Ctrl-ALT+F1
<kad_> schnuffle, go into tty terminal
<schnuffle> kad_: so your driver seems to fail
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I did a ./configure and make for package curl-7.20.0.tar.gz. After doing that, I did a dpkg -l curl* and nothing comes up. Any other way to find out whether it installed properly please?
<kad_> schnuffle, how i can fix it!! why ubuntu still have missing drivers :(
<codepal> Hi, anybody know of a ubuntu distro aimed at older people?
<dak0> lol
<dak0> Just Ubuntu
<_Marcus> How do I change the permissons of a file to "-rwxrwxr-x"
<scruff> chmod 776
<mintman> codepal: never heard this idea.. Do you mean a handycap such as eyesight?
<schnuffle> kad_: to install the ATI drivers: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<tlhonmey> StepNjump: usually you have to specifically tell it to install with "make install."  Lots of things don't build deb packages by default.  Personally I tend to use checkinstall for such things.  It will create a deb package so you can remove the thing easily later.
<StepNjump> yes tlhonmey next time I should use checkinstall.. you are right. Ok make install.. no I just did make so maybe it never installed... ok thanks a lot
<lukescharf> Is anyone else seeing the gnome-shell in Oneiric-Proposed beind held back because of unsatisfied dependencies in a bunch of packages (flash, Acrobat, libasound, libavahi, etc)?
<schnuffle> kad_: its the package fglrx-driver
<meco> I can't get tor to work. The blue bar showing Loading network status halts halfway. Any suggestions?
<codepal> mintman, no I mean extra progs for accessibility & things like 1 click skype install....
<tlhonmey> StepNjump: if you just did make, then it's time to use checkinstall on it.
<codepal> mintman, easy peasy setup for people with less computer fu
<tlhonmey> StepNjump: checkinstall is in the repository, but not installed by default.
<mintman> codepal:  U mean Windows enivorment over the Linux distro. Best I can recommend is Linux MInt.
<Ivan_newbie> ee davore
<Ivan_newbie> sta ima bolan
<davor_> EEEE Ivane
<davor_> Eve nista
<pangolin> !english | Ivan_newbie davor_
<ubottu> Ivan_newbie davor_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<StepNjump> tlhonmey: yeah I installed it already... just used it a few times. Ok thanks a lot for your help.
<StepNjump> tlhonmey: would you have any idea why I cannot somehow create a pgp key on my system? Are you familiar with these?
<davor_> How to set up a 5.1 sound on realtek card on laptop in ubuntu linux
<Ivan_newbie> ok, Sorry :)
<davor_> ?
<joakimk> How do I install Synaptics touchpad drivers (for ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell E6520)? :-)
 * gerent is away: Gone away for now
<pangolin> !away > gerent
<ubottu> gerent, please see my private message
<Ivan_newbie> how do i get beautifull women to sleep with me?
<kad_> schnuffle, thx worked
<davor_> Thats quite easy
<pangolin> Ivan_newbie: this is a Ubuntu support channel, not bar.
<schnuffle> kad_: your welcome
<Ivan_newbie> I'm sorry, it won't happen again :)
<davor_> I want to instal driver for realtek driver on acer aspire 5542 and setup 5.1 sound
<davor_> ?
<schnuffle> davor_: which realtek driver?
<davor_> What do you mean whit that "wich"?
<davor_> wait
<N_mag> join #xoom
<joakimk> The touchpad's tap-to-click is so sensitive, it responds to my palm moving across the keys, moving the cursor around while I'm typing :-( Driving me nuts!
<davor_> high definition audio codec
<codepal> mintman: Don't you know that skype & linux work together - No I mean Ubuntu distro!!!
<davor_> realtek wich i downloaded from theirs site
<SlyUk> whats the command to load that hardware scanner thing to find propriety drivers etc
<hadees> If I wanted to store data across 2 disks and make them look like one disk would I use lvm for that or something else? it has been a while since I've had to do this in linux.
<hadees> also for future reference what is the best way to do something like raid6 for a file server? Should I use zfs or something?
<davor_> i enebled 6 chanels in config file but it doesnt work
<schnuffle> hadees: best is a hardware raid
<hadees> schnuffle: i actually have hardware raid but i'm worried that if the card dies i have to buy the same card to replace it
<hadees> and this is just a home media server
<hadees> plus i don't think there are hardware raid 6 cards yet are there?
<kristopolous> does anyone have any experience with ldap on modern ubuntu or no why all the documentation continually refers to a file that ubuntu has decided to discard?
<schnuffle> hadees: and the level depends on what you need. For home server I use Raid 1
<SaYaNs> will compiz works with intel graphics...tried in ubuntu 11.04 and is not working.. now im using 11.10
<hadees> schnuffle: I want raid 6 because most of the stuff i'm storing on here I can replace, the stuff i can't replace is going to a backup server
<flavor32> would a home media server need any raid at all?
<schnuffle> hadees: for speed ( virtualization) RAID10 was faster then RAID5
<hadees> flavor32: well it is more then a media server but mainly because raid 6 is worth the extra cost for the headache loosing everything would cause
<schnuffle> hadees: then use RAID6 if you want to use two disks as on it's RAID0
<tlhonmey> SaYaNs: I've had it work on some Intel Graphics, and not on others.  Tends to eat a lot of your CPU when it does work.
<schnuffle> ome
<hadees> schnuffle: i want raid6 so i can loose two disks and still be good
<DJones> SaYaNs: It works for me using Intel integrated graphics
<OerHeks> flavor32, mediaserver reading and writing simoultaniously, i would prefer raid
<schnuffle> hadees: but you can use LVM as well
<hadees> schnuffle: anyone i'm kind of in a crappy place, hard drive prices are out of control but my raid5 array i have now is dying so i'm buying just enough disks to hold what i have with out raid then when the prices drop i'm going to rebuild my raid server
<hadees> *anyway
<DummyMode> hi
<Ivan_newbie> @schnuffle can you help me?
<synod32> hi
<hadees> it is a bit risky but i don't have a lot of choices
<synod32> yes
<schnuffle> hadees: difference: RAID0 diskfail leads to lost data. LVM not sure if a faile disk leads to all the data lost
<Ivan_newbie> How to install realtek 5.1 audio drivers ?
<synod32> downlaod from realtek and configure the source
<Lok> Hello Everybody ... can anybody tell me whether I can access the mediatomb server via nautilus or rhythmbox? I am currently running oneiric
<SaYaNs> Hope it wont crush  this time.... Had to reset unity the last time i use compiz in 11.04
<Ivan_newbie> i am a bit new here, can you help me on how to configure the source?
<guntbert> kristopolous: about which file are you talking? maybe you get better answers in #ubuntu-server
<kad_> schnuffle, sorry last question when boot it doesn't show the login Ubuntu only if i do: service lightdm start it works!! how i can make the service start automatic!
<francesc1> salve
<Seryth> Where do I go to remove the trash icon from my desktop?
<guntbert> !it | francesc1
<ubottu> francesc1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<flavor32> Ivan, does alsa detect your sound?
<schnuffle> kad_: what happens when you enter init 5 instaed of starting lightdm?
<Ivan_newbie> yes, but it do5.1send detect
<Ivan_newbie> yes, but it dosent detect 5.1*
<kad_> schnuffle, worked i follow this http://askubuntu.com/questions/74551/lightdm-not-starting-on-boot Thanks :)
<flavor32> which realtek chipset do you have?
<Ivan_newbie> flavor32, AMD
<flavor32> Alc650, Alc850, etc etc
<Ivan_newbie> should i install some of that allongside with alsa?
<Denubis> I just installed mesa-utils to make 11.10 recognize my onboard graphics. How do I get ubuntu to reconfigure its graphics such that the colour depth and refresh rate reflect the new use of the graphics card?
<DJango_Novice> hi
<Seryth> Where do I go to remove the trash icon from my desktop? I've checked gconf-editor, but I can't see any entry for Thunar. I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with xfce....
<DJango_Novice> Im trying to run a cron job for svn update but its not working except i recieved a mail in /var/mail says "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<entel> ive heard its a bad idea to set roots shell to bash, can anyone explain why?
<DJango_Novice> an idea??
<zondaX> hello everybody
<artichoku> howdi folks
<DJango_Novice> Im new to linux having this problem
<artichoku> what's up django
<schnuffle> entel: because if you have /usr as seperate partitions and you run into problems you can't login anymore
<artichoku> I missed yur problem
<flavor32> Ivan, it's strange because the alsa drivers which detected your soundcard should also support it's 5.1 functions
<DJango_Novice> artichoku: Im trying to create a cron job for svn update
<artichoku> ooooo
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: sudo asks for a password and nobody gives it
<DJango_Novice> artichoku: its giving me this error  "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<guntbert> Seryth: are you certain that thunar manages the desktop? else use
<Ivan_newbie> Allongside with alsa i have pusle audio, should i try reinstaling alsa and delete PULSE?
<artichoku> and yur running ubuntu?
<Seryth> DJango_Novice: Can you write a .sh file instead, and add a shell command?
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: then what am i suppose to do
<guntbert> Seryth: else try apps/nautilus/desktop
<glacia> Hello again, I have a Motion Computing LE1600 tablet. The current problems I am running into is my audio output is not wanting to work (the mic works but not the speakerssfsd
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: under which user runs the cron job? Why not run it as the user it has to run under?
<DJango_Novice> im new to linux and not very good with permissions stuff
<DJango_Novice> im running it under my user
<sbalmos> Is there any documentation or writeup about what policy file to change in PolicyKit to allow software installs/updates over a remote (NX) session?
<flavor32> Ivan, you could try I suppose. It might work, and if it didn't you only lose some effort
<Seryth> guntbert: I found it out via DDG. I'm definitely using Thunar. It was in the xfce desktop settings; I'd only looked in appearence and gconf editor.
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Does the script needs any special rights e.g. does it need root rights?
<glacia> ignore that post... dumb keyboard is acting up will repost in a minute
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: even i try svn update it says permission denied
<guntbert> !yay | Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ivan_newbie> flavor32, thank you for your help :)
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: dont know wht I need to do to create a cron job
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: okay who checked out the repository and where is it?
<Seryth> guntbert: Hehe :)
<artichoku> django try your command using -t
<DJango_Novice> schn its on github
<guntbert> !cron | DJango_Novice
<ubottu> DJango_Novice: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<artichoku> that will force it to allocate with a tty
<Seryth> DJango_Novice: Why use SVN if it's on github? Use git!
<Seryth> :)
<guntbert> !tab | artichoku
<ubottu> artichoku: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DJango_Novice> the thing is im expermienting stuff with cron job
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: so you do a git clone http://url?  and that fails?
<entel> schnuffle: is that the only reason?
<artichoku> ty gun, but I'm on a tablet. I have no tab key
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: the reason is i need to do this in the office as soon as i get thr
<glacia>  Hello again, I have a Motion Computing LE1600 tablet. The current problems I am running into is my audio output is not wanting to work (the mic works but not the speakers),the other problem i have is that when i rotate the monitor the mouse/stylus (wacom) does not rotate with it. I cant locate the drivers, i have been searching for over two weeks now. If anyone has the time to assist me I would greatly appreciate it.
<schnuffle> entel: as far as I know. You can move bash to /sbin to sovle that problem
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: and I dnt have acces to it at the moment
<artichoku> django_novice add -t to your command
<DJango_Novice> so the only repositpory available is github
<DJango_Novice> artichoku: where in coomand
<DJango_Novice> lemme paste my command here
<artichoku> at the beginning end doesn't really matter
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Paste your cronjob
<punxtar> Hhheeellloooowwww
<DJango_Novice>  43 1 * * * (cd /home/test1/hp.git; sudo svn update)
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: use pastebin
<DJango_Novice> k wait
<artichoku> so do sudo -t svn update
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Does the user have the right to run svn without giving a password?
<geirha> DJango_Novice: The parenthesis are not needed, but you want && instead of ; there
<DJango_Novice> http://dpaste.org/88kOj/
<DJango_Novice> k
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: what happens if you run sudo svn update? Does it ask for a password? If so the cronjob won't run
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: yes at command line it does ask for pwd
<yumbo> I have a lvm2 volume with an ext4 partition in it, is there a way I can resize the partition and thus the volume? (using lvresize gives me a warning, which I'm not sure of what it means)
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Anyway isn't it better to correct the owner of the files and not to need sudo?
<artichoku> change to cd /blah && sudo -t svn update
<DJango_Novice> artichoku: let me try that
<Denubis> How can I get 11.10 to generate an Xconf file?
<Denubis> er, xorg.conf
<glacia> and if no one knows could you point me in the direction of someone(s) that could help? and dont say google
<guntbert> yumbo: do you want to increase or to shrink?
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: do sudo chown -R test1 /home/test1/hp.git
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: I dont know how to change the owner since I have created the directory and im the owner of github repo
<yumbo> guntbert, to shrink
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: then you don't need sudo, just run svn update
<guntbert> yumbo: in that case: step 1) shrink the file system             step 2) shrink the volume                 it cannot be mounted when you do that
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: new cron job will execute in 2 minutes... lets see if that works
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: You can't use a command in a cron job that needs input without providing it
<Bassy> okay just installed Ubuntu 11.10 .. i need some cool stuff to download onto it and install .. any suggestions or links ?
<yumbo> guntbert, thank you, do you know how I can shrink the filesystem (gparted only shows lvm2, not the ext4 that's in it) ?
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: I know but what am i suppose to do ... Im not very good with permissions and ownership
<schnuffle> Bassy:  arduino ide, freecad :)
<flavor32> glacia, what happens when you adjust the speaker volume in alsamixer?
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: So you should motivate yourself to become better :)
<denstark> Hello! Does anyone have any recommendations for doing updates on 90+ machines and keeping things on the same page? I was going to write a perl script but if there is already a good way to do it, it'll save me some time ;)
<fitofilo> scribus
<glacia> flavor32, that was the first thing i check but i cant remember if i checked it in 11.10 or 10.04lts which is what iam running right now
<schnuffle> denstark: puppy maybe?
<fitofilo> #scribus
<fitofilo> dir
<StepNjump> What could prevent a system to generate a pgp key? I've tried numerous applications to no avail. I am puzzled
<glacia> flavor32, let me double check
<guntbert> yumbo: look at http://en.positon.org/post/Resize-an-ext3-ext4-partition   -- I didn't read that completely but it looks sane
<alaing_> how do i disable my firewall from commandline?
<denstark> schnuffle: puppy linux?
<yumbo> guntbert, thank you, will do that
<Nach0z> alaing_: no idea, what firewall is it, and what are you trying to disable it for?
<alaing_> how do i disable my firewall from commandline?
<schnuffle> denstark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_configuration_management_software
<alaing_> Nach0z: normal builtin in firewall
<schnuffle> denstark: i meant puppet
<denstark> schnuffle: did you mean puppet?
<denstark> aha, ok
<alaing_> Nach0z: trying to port forward from my router to my server but no response
<denstark> We use puppet here, but not for updates... interesting
<Nach0z> alaing_: ubuntu doesn't have a "firewall" set up to block things on it by default that I'm aware of
<denstark> well, not for workstation updates
<pangolin> !firewall  | alaing_ Nach0z
<ubottu> alaing_ Nach0z: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Nach0z> alaing_: if your application isn't responding even if you have port forwarding set up it probably means you have your server software configured wrong. what server are you trying to create?
<guntbert> yumbo: pay special attention to the sentence about backup!!   Good luck :-)
<Nach0z> pangolin: ah. when did that get put in?
<denstark> thanks!
<pangolin> since always
<pangolin> like all linux distros
<Nach0z> pangolin: really? I've never even heard about it before now. I've just always used iptables :S
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: i got mail in /var/mail saying permission denied without sudo
<alaing_> Nach0z: web server. it was workign before but I just swapped my router out for a newer one that is running dd-wrt
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: -t did not work either as articho said
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: again what happens when you execute the commands on the shell?
<g105b> About every 2-3 weeks, Unity bails and I'm forced to use Unity2D. I don't tweak CCSM. I don't tweak anything really. This happens on my laptop (which is old-ish) and desktop (which is brand new). Can someone help me troubleshoot why it happens, and how to get back to normal Unity?
<Nach0z> alaing_: then your ubuntu isn't the issue, it's your router. if it was working before and the router's the only thing that changed...
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: it only works with sudo
<DJango_Novice> is there any chance i can run this cron job with root permission
<DJango_Novice> without doin sudo
<alaing_> router has changed and so has the internal ip ranges
<module000> alaing_: if you are running dd-wrt on your newer device - you could tcpdump and/or iptraf and get a better idea of what isn't working the way you expect
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: paste ls -la /home/test1/hp.git;whoami
<DJango_Novice> k wait
 * gerent is back.
<Pumpkin-> sh/win 32
<Pumpkin-> asfdjasfa
<glacia> flavor32, no sound and everything is checked and un-muted and turned up max
<Nach0z> alaing_: then do ifconfig or something, figure out what your new internal IP is, change your static IP setup if you need to. Probably just that your subnet got changed and you didn't set up the new static IP
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: http://dpaste.org/43XWe/
<flavor32> glacia, did it think you have more than one set of speakers?
<alaing_> module000: I'm still new to dd-wrt how do i run those commands?
<alaing_> module000: I setup my router so that my server has a static ip and tried port forwarding and using dmz and it will not work
<glacia> flavor32, ummm.... i dont think so
<alaing_> Nach0z: shoudln't Bcast be my server IP?
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: So everything is owned by root. First i would copy everything to your home folder: sudo cp -r /home/test1/hp.git . Then we change the owner: sudo chown -R healthpark:healthpark ~/hp.git
<flavor32> glacia, does your tablet have a headphone jack?
<glacia> flavor32, At the top it just has one tab "Sigmatec STAC975,59'
<glacia> yes
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: udo cp -r /home/test1/hp.git /home/healthpark
<flavor32> glacia, does it get sound through the headphones?
<glacia> testing
<glacia> flavor32, no
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: let me do that
<flavor32> glacia, clearly the sound driver isn't working then
<glacia> flavor32, clearly.... i cant find linux drivers for it
<misteros> hallo
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: so i was suppose to do everything in my own user directory
<flavor32> glacia, alsa must think it has a driver for your sound chip, or else it wouldn't have shown you a mixer screen
<SCDroid> can someone help me please
<guntbert> !ask | SCDroid
<ubottu> SCDroid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Under Linux you can only work in your home directory as normal user, so its good to stick to that
<glacia> flavor32, what are my options now?
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: k
<flavor32> glacia, I'd suggest you ask at the Alsa forum. Because their driver for your sound chip is broken
<SCDroid> I have a Proliant ml310 server I am trying to install ubuntu on with no luck so far, any pointers?
<module000> SCDroid: what errors are you running into?
<glacia> flavor32, and where is that? do they have an IRC
<SCDroid> I installed 11.10 ubuntu server and when I boot it takes me to a username command prompt
<module000> SCDroid: that's correct behavior unless you are leaving something out
<flavor32> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<guntbert> SCDroid: thats fine
<SCDroid> no graphics at all? just command prompt
<alaing> module000: coudl you help me with the dd-wrt issue?
<auronandace> SCDroid: why did you install server then?
<guntbert> SCDroid: yes, thats thhe way "server" is
<_0bitcount> Save the internet   https://secure.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/
<module000> SCDroid: the server edition doesn't come with the graphical user environment you may be used to, that's normal
<flavor32> glacia, it appears there is at least #alsa channel here on freenode
<glacia> flavor32, nvm on the site i found it but do you if they have an IRC? and do you know anything about Wacom styluses?
<module000> alaing: I can't help you configure dd-wrt(i do not use it), but I can help you with network troubleshooting if you are having sane problems
<alaing> SCDroid: ytou can install the gnome desktop over it
<SCDroid> how would I do that?
<Queeb> join #linux
<guntbert> _0bitcount: not here please
<auronandace> Queeb: /join ##linux
<alaing> module000: ok I tried using the dmz feature and just tried http://myexternalip and it still didn't respond
<flavor32> glacia, sorry I don't know about wacom tablets
<guntbert> SCDroid: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Queeb> auronandace, yes, I fail at /
<glacia> :(
<SCDroid> I am very new to this, I am trying to build an app inventor build server
<_0bitcount> guntbert, I beg your pardon. I just thought it is important, also for FLOSS advocates.
<Myrtti> _0bitcount: this is support only channel tho
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Everything is alright?
<flavor32> glacia, at least maybe the people on #alsa can help with your sound
<module000> alaing: DMZ typical will map your external address directly to a internal address. you're saying your router has your server as the DMZ endpoint but the server is not receiving the external traffic? if that is the case, dd-wrt support will be more useful than ours
<glacia> flavor32, true thank you for your help
<guntbert> SCDroid: are you following some tutorial?
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: yes it seems to be working
<schnuffle> fine
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: just give me 2 minutes please
<three18ti> ok, really need some help.  I've installed ubuntu 11.10 as a HyperV guest.  Initially, the machine discovered the devices as hdaX, after enabling the hv_* drivers I am now seeing both /dev/hda* and /dev/sda* as devices (the same device), here is the output of fdisk http://pastebin.com/ekW1t5aC this is one device...
<alaing> module000: thanks i also ran sudo gufw disable just to see if it was the firewall
<module000> three18ti: address & mount your devices per /dev/disk/by-uuid and this problem will disapear
<alaing> module000: dd-wrt channel seem to think its my ubuntu server
<SCDroid> yes
<eri_> how can i do to remove some alsamixer app or configuration put the volumen in mute automatic
<eri_> ?
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: svn: cant open file '.svn/lock': permission denied
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: ls -la hp.git/
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: http://dpaste.org/t1vW2/
<three18ti> module000, you mean in /etc/fstab ?
<three18ti> module000, is where I should address & mount my drives by uuid?
<module000> three18ti: yes
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: sudo chown -R healthpark:healthpark hp.git
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: let me create cron job again .. please give me 2 minutes
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: just execute the coammnds on the shell to see if it works. If it does you can test the cron job. I hope you removed the sudo
<mg_> How do I set up stuff so that I can choose between unity and awesome wm on login, anyone know? I want to be able to use both
<poobert> Ok, I created a new primary partition on my boot disk called /Media and mved the Music,Pictures and Videos directories to it. Now the "Places" menu cannot find these. How should I rectify this?
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: ok
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: just a moment please
<yumbo> poobert, you can make a symbolic link using the following command: ln -s /source/folder /target/folder
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: thanks alot man
<DJango_Novice> the cron job worked :)
<three18ti> module000, ok, think it -was- _before_ the driver HV driver installation.  Never checked after.  Thanks for the tip.  really appreciate it.
<yumbo> poobert, in your case you probably want something like "/home/user/Music" for the target folder and "/Media/Music" for the target folder
<yumbo> poobert, replace user with your username and replace "/Media/Music" with the folder where you moved your music to
<shaopeng> hi
<guntbert> yumbo: you used target twice :)
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: your welcome
<wiel> i installed a new version of sqlite3 but it didnt seem to overwrite the old version.how do i remove the old version?
<shaopeng> how did you install it
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: you made my life much much easier
<wiel> i installed it from the source
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: thanks alot
<yumbo> poobert, oh, guntbert pointed out a mistake that I made, I meant "/home/user/Music" for the target folder and "/Media/Music" for the source folder
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: i will sleep peacefully now :)
<wiel> ./configure, make, make install, ldfconfig
<shaopeng> ... i think it just replace the old one
<shaopeng> o
<shaopeng> make
<schnuffle> DJango_Novice: Hope you learned something
<UbuntuNewby> hey guys! I nee your help... I'm trying to build a bootable USB with windows xp for a macbook pro, but I don't know how...
<UbuntuNewby> anyone can help me??
<shaopeng> mb you need to check the ./configure files
<DJango_Novice> schnuffle: i learned alot thanks :)
<flavor32> does xp runs on macbooks at all?
<wiel> typing to sqlite3 in the terminal does bring up the new version
<UbuntuNewby> I'm not using the mcbook for doing the bootable drive
<UbuntuNewby> thats the problem
<wiel> but another program Im trying to install is picking up old libraries
<UbuntuNewby> I have to use xp...
<UbuntuNewby> :S
<wiel>  python-apsw depends on libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.7.3); however:  Version of libsqlite3-0 on system is 3.6.22-1.
<UbuntuNewby> anyone?
<wiel> build, as in write the code?
<schnuffle> wiel: create a virtualenv and install everything in the version you need
<UbuntuNewby> someone guys...
<UbuntuNewby> please...
<Slart> !helpme | UbuntuNewby
<ubottu> UbuntuNewby: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<wiel> =\ man ubuntu is terrible at version control
<jamesdoe> for bootable iso- http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<flavor32> UbuntuNewby, how is your question linux related?
<poobert> yumbo: Thanks, that worked wonderfully. Now my new Media partition can be ejected in the filesystem... but I don't want that. Any thoughts?
<wiel> Windows7-USB-DVD-Download-Tool can make windows 7 bootable from a USB
<yumbo> poobert, sorry, no I don't know how-to change that
<UbuntuNewby> flavor32, I need to do a bootable usb for a macbook, but I can't use the macbook
<Slart> UbuntuNewby: creating a bootable usb (with ubuntu) can be done with the "create startup disc" tool .. creating a windows xp bootable usb stick sounds like something you should ask about in ##windows
<auronandace> flavor32: i think he wants to create a ubuntu usb stick using xp to boot on mac
<UbuntuNewby> Slart, I don't want to create a windows CD!
<schnuffle> UbuntuNewby: Under windows you can use yumi to do it. xboot is an alternative
<UbuntuNewby> thanks a lot schnnuffle
<glacia> following tools installed: gcc, automake, autoconf and make. <---- where do i get those tools? are they in the ubuntu software store?
<UbuntuNewby> I'll try that
<recon69_lap> i got a bunch of error messages at boot, where can i look them up?
<schnuffle> UbuntuNewby: wrong answer I guess I missed the MAcBook part
<UbuntuNewby> schnuggle, no worries...
<sdfsd> Hi all! Is there anybody here willing to help a Ubuntu beginner
<Slart> UbuntuNewby: then I think I misunderstood you..
<UbuntuNewby> no worries Slart...
<Slart> sdfsd: just ask your question, hopefully someone will answer
<sam44> yes sdfsd, what's wrong
<sdfsd> yay!
<wiel> is it impossible to remove the old version of a program?
<sdfsd> I run a damn small linux on a VM, and Ubuntu 11.10 on another VM
<flavor32> glacia, those tools general come in the base install
<sdfsd> I'm trying to set up a ssh from my Ubuntu to DSL to the interwebs
<recon69_lap> something failing on boot and giving lots off error messages, how can i look them up?
<Slart> wiel: apt-get doesn't work for you?
<UbuntuNewby> Anyway, does someone know how to create a bootable USB for a macbook with a windows XP OS??? (please notice that I can't use the macbook at all...) thanks a lot!
<trism> glacia: sudo apt-get install build-essential automake autoconf;
<yumbo> sdfsd, sudo apt-get install ssh
<wiel> Slart, apt-get will remove the new version
<Slart> wiel: how did you install the old version?
<sdfsd> yumbo : ssh is installed on both DSL and Ubuntu
<yumbo> sdfsd, sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wiel> Slart, with apt-get
<trism> wiel: if you install a package manually, the package manager knows nothing about it, so it can't satisfy deps, which is why you get that error
<wiel> Slart, i installed the new version from source
<yumbo> sdfsd, that's the command to edit the config file for ssh on ubuntu
<poobert> anyone know how to mount a partition so it can't be ejected?
<Slart> wiel: then I think you'll have to use apt-get to uninstall whatever it wants to install.. then reinstall the source version
<metasansana> whats this nonsense of no more sun jdk support form February?
<sdfsd> Yumbo : OK, should I run it on DSL or Ubuntu?
<yumbo> sdfsd, if you have ssh installed and running, what's it that you want?
<metasansana> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-January/001554.html
<Slart> metasansana: I don't remember if it was a license thing or something else but afaik they are moving to openjdk instead of suns jre
<sdfsd> When I connect to my DSL machine on port 9050 (set up for socks5), no problem
<yumbo> sdfsd, is it right that you don't have internet access on the Ubuntu machine?
<Slart> metasansana: personally I'm guessing it's Oracle being .. well.. Oracle =)
<sdfsd> but when I connect on port 8118 for HTTP and SSL, i get timeouts
<UbuntuNewby> Does someone know how to create a bootable USB for a macbook with a windows XP OS??? (please notice that I can't use the macbook at all...) thanks a lot!
<sdfsd> Yumbo : yes, no internet access
<metasansana> Slagwag: do you know if its just a renaming thing?
<schnuffle> UbuntuNewby: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=995704
<yumbo> sdfsd, you're running both DSL and Ubuntu on the same host? (which OS is the host?)
<Slart> metasansana: nope.. if I understood things correctly it's not a renaming thing..
<sansnumbers> you guys can help with grub, right?
<Slart> sansnumbers: try...
<jamesdoe> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<metasansana> Slart: so the offical jdk is going to be OpenJDK
<recon69_lap> maybe a simpler question, what directory in dmesg in
<metasansana> ?
<sansnumbers> how do I permanently set the root partition so I don't have to keep getting redirected to the grub rescue prompt?
<sdfsd> Windows 7 is the main OS, running 2 VMs
<Slart> metasansana: I think so
<metasansana> :(
<UbuntuNewby> thanks, schnuffle
<yumbo> sansnumbers, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 already?
<Slart> sansnumbers: sudo update-grub2   might work
<schnuffle> UbuntuNewby:  And this should solve the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7926848
<metasansana> Slart: well I hope the fonts on my netbeans won't get ugly again :(
<yumbo> sdfsd, do you have internet access on DSL?
<glacia> can someone help me understand this command cp ./<kernel version>/wacom_w8001.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/touchscreen/
<sansnumbers> okay, rebooting...
<glacia> it keeps responding with a bash error
<sdfsd> yumbo, I'll check, unsure of that
<flavor32> what error?
<Slart> metasansana: I'm hoping stuff will still work with openjdk.. last time I checked there were some small differences
<glacia> no such file or dir but i followed the instructions to the dot at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Input-wacom
<schnuffle> glacia: substitute  <kernel version> with the version you compiled
<metasansana> Slart: The fonts were a major problem for me, for some reason OpenJDK fonts were horrible
 * glacia feels dumb
<metasansana> Slart: I think its time I start looking into an alternative to mysql as well
<yumbo> glacia, to see what version you compiled, I think you can do "ls ./"
<Slart> metasansana: it's always good to have alternatives
<UbuntuNewby> thanks again, schnuffle
<UbuntuNewby> :)
<SansNumbers> i got sent to the rescue prompt again.
<metasansana> Slart: indeed, thanks
<schnuffle> UbuntuNewby: Your Welcome
<Slart> metasansana: you're welcome
<SansNumbers> so sudo update-grub2 didn't work
<root> help
<Slart> !grub | SansNumbers
<ubottu> SansNumbers: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<g105b> I've lost opengl support and now can't run Unity without it falling back to Unity2d - as per this other person's question on ask ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79403/ubuntu-11-10-is-falling-back-to-unity-2d-how-to-get-back-to-unity-3d
<g105b> Can someone guide me how to fix this issue?
<Slart> SansNumbers: see if that link ubottu sent you helps in some way.. it's not an uncommon problem
<SansNumbers> Slart: I ran the commands in the rescue prompt section and I still keep getting redirected
<yumbo> g105b, just do what Solution 1 says
<g105b> yumbo: just did, and it is still unity2d
<Slart> SansNumbers: I had the very same problem when I switched hard drives arouns just a couple of weeks ago.. can't really remember what I did
<g105b> yumbo: still getting the exact same response to glxinfo and glxgears
<dies_irae> ei
<glacia> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/u7q0g1QF
<dies_irae> am I beeing hacked ???
<sdfsd> dies irae, that is an excellent question!
<Slart> dies_irae: probably not.. why do you ask?
<dies_irae> hacked -->> http://ompldr.org/vY2pqZw
<dies_irae> FireFox connection!!
<g105b> how do I use dpkg-reconfigure to ensure I have the xorg drivers?
<friend_in_need> hi all, trying to help friend with hard drive on sony laptop.  Won't boot...say OS missing.  Tried booting off livecd but gparted cant see the drive.  Might be pooched but wanting to know if there is a utility you recommend to try?
<dies_irae> scary as hell!!
<sdfsd> fies irae : I'm not following any url from a guy asking if he's been hacked, sorry :P
<schnuffle> glacia: ls -la .
<Slart> dies_irae: same thing here.. I wouldn't worry about it.. use the regular site.. http://geek.com
<dies_irae> friend_in_need: sounds bad, try in #hardware too
<dies_irae> Slart: damn what a fright!!
<friend_in_need> yes trying there now......
<Slart> dies_irae: go watch the news for a while.. that's way scarier =)
<yumbo> dies_irae, lol, calm down, it's just a bad certificate from akamai
<glacia> schnuffle,http://pastebin.com/GydGeqiV
<yumbo> akamai has bad certs all the time
<three18ti> module000, ... I'm getting the "hurr durr I'ma camel" feeling (http://i.imgur.com/3MN4f.gif)...  I9 feel like I'm missing something blatantly obvious... this is my fstab, http://pastebin.com/j1dqNwkC not sure what I'm doing wrong (esp since fstab does not seem to determine mount points).
<dies_irae> akamai! y u no fix ur certs??
<sdfsd> yumbo : I'm unable to tell if my DSL VM has the tubes, not enough RAM or CPU power to start firefox. Any idea on how to check that?
<schnuffle> glacia: so you have three different kernel versions. which is your actual kernel: uname -r
<meerkats> is any of you behind tor as of now?
<sdfsd> meerkats, why would anyone answer that question :P
<yumbo> sdfsd, wget https://encrypted.google.com/images/logos/ssl_logo.png
<glacia> schnuffle, 2.6.32-38-generic
<schnuffle> glacia: the driver has only support for 2.6.30/36/38
<kermit> my brightness level keeps changing on me, like if i dont type for a few seconds.. how is that changed?
<50UAAB9AR> power settings
<glacia> schnuffle, thats what the site told me to for my type of kernel
<sdfsd> yumbo : Yup, I got the webs!
<meerkats> ok sdfsd , ill rephrase: is there any way I can join freenode rooms behind tor without creating or registering an account?
<owenll> kermit: system settings -> screen
<sdfsd> meerkats : Yes, just run a machine behind tor and use a client like Kvirc
<sdfsd> then create a false ident
<schnuffle> glacia: what is your basic goal?
<glacia> meerkats, if you dont want to use your email for registering use a 10-minute email
<glacia> schnuffle, update and get current drivers for my wacom tablet stylus
<kermit> owenll: thanks!
<sdfsd> Calling out to a SSH pro/knows what he's doing!
<meerkats> sdfsd, would a bouncer make any difference?
<Coldfire202> Hello
<schnuffle> glacia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom does not work?
<Coldfire202> Is someone here GREAT with programming?
<sdfsd> Meerk : Not sure what a bouncher it, but basically, if your machine communicates only through Tor and that you create a false ident (email, name, etc.) while using the Tor network
<sdfsd> Meerk : you should be able to register with that false ID without worrying
<sdfsd> If you're a SSH pro and you know clap your hands!
<bubbles|> i want to set up a xmpp server on my ubuntu machine, which implementation can you recommend?
<Coldfire202> I'll be right back
<glacia> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/37bcwF2E
<schnuffle> glacia: and the latest driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<sllide> whats that application called that draws stuff about the computer on the desktop?
<trism> sllide: conky?
<sllide> yes!
<sllide> thanks
<sohardivetried> lmao.
<glacia> schnuffle, did you read the paste?
<pedahzur> So, I know about system76, and like what I've heard and read.  Does anyone have any other pointers for a reliable, established vendor that sells works-with-ubunut laptops?
<schnuffle> glacia: Yes
<bahr> Hi. I have a Sony Vaio CW2 type laptop, and the fan is running the entire time, and after half an hour the laptop is really hot. I googled it, and it said that vaiodfan does not support the cw2 model. Has anybody a fix for this, cause I would really really like to run ubuntu on my laptop, without overheating it.
<schnuffle> glacia: which version are you runing 11.04?
<glacia> 10.04lts
<bubbles|> i want to set up an xmpp server on my ubuntu machine, what implementation can you recommend me?
<Coldfire202> I am back
<openjoke26053> ciao
<openjoke26053> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<schnuffle> glacia: this page shows you howto install the latest driver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<Coldfire202> Can someone help me?
<flavor32> http://xmpp.org/xmpp-software/servers/
<glacia> schnuffle, working on that now will ley you know the outcome
<msponge> I have some questions about VPNs and, in particular, pptpd. Is this an appropriate place to ask?
<schnuffle> glacia: and here how to set it up: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Wacom_Tablet_Set_Up
<bubbles|> flavor32 yes but those are just names .. how do i know which one is the most compatible one?
<recon69_lap> hi, is it possible to view the boot messages ?
<flavor32> investigate each name, it's not a long list once you ignore the commercial servers
<malibu> Who knows sudo really well?
<malibu> I want to allow chmod -R dir, but make the -R optional
<malibu> chmod ['-R']* dir   does not work
<cipher__> When using my trackpad -- and concurrently resting my palm above it -- the mouse acts stochastic, otherwise it works fine. Unfortunately that's the most natural position for my hand, if i isolate just a single finger ever being near the trackpad, it works fine.
<cipher__> Cypress trackpad.
<recon69_lap> hi, is it possible to view the boot messages after the boot has completed
<flavor32> dmesg
<glacia> schnuffle, after the installing is done should i restart?
<recon69_lap> flavor32: tried that but it does not show the pages of messages i get
<flavor32> recon69_lap, "dmesg | less"
<Coldfire202> Is someone in here that knows a good bit about Ubuntu
<Coldfire202> ?
<owenll> !details | Coldfire202
<ubottu> Coldfire202: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<recon69_lap> flavor32, i mean the other way, i get pages of scrolling messages when i boot but they dont seem to be in dmesg
<flavor32> recon69_lap, yes, that happens to me too. dmesg not having everything
<recon69_lap> quite frustrating really
<flavor32> try "dmesg -s 99000 | less" it might help, or maybe not
<Coldfire202> Well, my questions go a lot deeper than just an issue
<pangolin> Coldfire202: if you don't ask them you will never know.
<recon69_lap> hmm, going to take a picture of it. feel a bit like a cave man lol
<sdfsd> If you're a ssh pro and you know it clap your hands!
<recon69_lap> rebooting
<Coldfire202> Ok, I will start out like this.
<Coldfire202> I want to put Ubuntu on my computer. Had it on there before, I couldn't get internet. My USB adapter has to run an .exe file to install drivers and etc.
<Coldfire202> I just uninstalled it, which ubuntu should I install? I am a programmer and I want to do a lot on Linux based editting.
<sdfsd> I'm trying to use a Damn Small Linux VM as a Firewall for my Ubuntu 11.10 VM. I can't ssh when using HTTP or SSL, but SOCKS5 works. Any idea?
<schnuffle> glacia: yes
<dlentz> Coldfire202, what wireless adapter is it?
<dlentz> extra credit: what chipset?
<Coldfire202> hold on dlentz, let me look. I forget
<Coldfire202> Linksys AE1000
<dlentz> ndiswrapper didn't work?
<Coldfire202> http://prntscr.com/5qo25
<Coldfire202> Couldn't get it too
<flavor32> Coldfire202, here's a how-to at the Redhat forum. Might work for Ubuntu too - http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=244215
<Coldfire202> Ok, before i do anything. I have to reinstall Ubuntu
<Coldfire202> something messed up
<kalgecin> what's the best FS for working with loads of small files?
<jok1> Hello, Is anyone available?
<dlentz> jok1, no ;P
<jok1> dletz, ='(
<jok1> dlentz, ='(
<dlentz> Coldfire202, i'd have to look it up, but it sounds like ralink's diver works well with Lucid
<Coldfire202> dlentz, can I add you to my 'Buddies' list?
<dlentz> Coldfire202, okay
<Coldfire202> Ok, which enviroment should I install?
<Coldfire202> http://prntscr.com/5qo9y
<flavor32> Coldfire202, which do you like better?
<PhoenixSTF> where can I reset My AMD catalyst configuration from a live a pen
<Coldfire202> I have never seen each of them
<Coldfire202> Hm. I will google image them
<Coldfire202> Hm, I like the normal Ubuntu the best
<flavor32> the customer is always right
<Coldfire202> Why is all my fonts and etc. blocked?
<Coldfire202> Just wondering
<flavor32> blocker?
<Coldfire202> http://prntscr.com/5qoft
<Coldfire202> see
<flavor32> see if they're still blocked after you reinstall
<Coldfire202> Eh, I'm not worried about it
<Coldfire202> So, in what programming language is Ubuntu coded in?
<flavor32> a variety. most of the system internals in C
<Coldfire202> Hm, ok.
<Coldfire202> I'll be right back
<chuck1310> flavor32: Not in C# I guess
<aBound> chuck1310, lol
<flavor32> close enough
<Lesley> does ubuntu work well on alienware hardware?
<aBound> Lesley, You can always try the LiveCD for Ubuntu to test your hardware and see how well it works with Ubuntu.
<syddraf> I am attempting to install Ubuntu 11.10 Server onto a computer with two 500gb hard drives in a raid1 configuration, but the partitioner does not show anything except the USB stick that I am booting from. How can I get server edition to recognize the raid array?
<Lesley> alright, can i get the live cd from the ubuntu website?
<aBound> Lesley, Yes if you have a flash drive you can also install Ubuntu from a LiveUSB as an alternative.
<jok1> could someone tell me what program is running when GNU bash starts? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKwV2B8eIto
<Lesley> alright ill try it out, thanks
<aBound> Lesley, Welcome.
<aBound> jok1, Seems like they're running Arch Linux and OpenBox just with a couple of terminals.
<jok1> aBound, seems like it, but what might be the bashrc he might be running..?
<zvacet> with  Radeon HD 3200 Graphics I can not see anything except white and yellow color when I use gnome3 or cinnamon it is not possible to work because i don´t see anything
<jok1> aBound, the terminal is rxvt, with some plugins...
<Squall2> hi, got a question about ubuntu + win7 + turecrypt
<aBound> jok1, He could of wrote his own .bashrc configuration.
<dlentz> zvacet, are you using open-source or proprietary driver
<log> !ask | Squall2
<ubottu> Squall2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jok1> aBound, Any suggestions on to how i would to get mines like that?
<aBound> jok1, Not that I know of but an idea would be to contact the person who hosted the video through YouTube.
<Squall2> got win7 (not jet encrytped) and ubuntu (encyrptet) installed (grub is installt on /dev/sdaX as /boot) my actualy bootloader is the win7 extendet to start grub....what i have to too to get grub and turcrypt to run ?
<syddraf> I am attempting to install Ubuntu 11.10 Server onto a computer with two 500gb hard drives in a raid1 configuration, but the partitioner does not show anything except the USB stick that I am booting from. How can I get server edition to recognize the raid array?
<nashnash> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me why this doesn't work...
<nashnash> for i in 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18; do mv 'American Dad! - S05E$i'*.mkv 'American Dad! - S06E$i.mkv'; done
<zvacet> dlentz: proprietary
<jok1> aBound, I have doned that, asked it yest. I just hope that i would of gotten an quick answer here
<dlentz> do you know what version? 12.1 fixes a lot of gnome3 issues, it did on my mint install
<flavor32> syddraf, so the system doesn't see the harddrives at all?
<heinz_> nashnash: independent hint:   for i in `seq -w 18` ; ...
<zvacet> dlentz: fglrx
<dlentz> version number..?
<aBound> jok1, Understandable but not all of us tend to use rxvt over gnome-terminal. :P
<heinz_> nashnash: and if you want the $i be expanded, use double quotes
<dlentz> or whatever was in the ubuntu repo?
<syddraf> flavor32: If I launch a shell I can use fdisk on them, but the partitioner has no clue that they are there.
<flavor32> syddraf, well, manually partitioning them with fdisk sounds like a solution
<jok1> aBound, Heh, true that. Thanks
<zvacet> dlentz: according to ati catalyst it is 11.8
<aBound> jok1, Sorry I couldn't help you on that aspect and you're welcome.
<Squall2> got win7 (not jet encrytped) and ubuntu (encyrptet) installed (grub is installt on /dev/sdaX as /boot) my actualy bootloader is the win7 extendet to start grub....what i have to too to get grub and turcrypt to run ?
<datakid> how can I tell which programs have been apt pinned?
<antovsado> hi
<dlentz> zvacet, you can try installing catalyst 12.1
<dlentz> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<syddraf> flavor32: Any idea how to go about doing that?
<hydrox24> syddraf: I just joined but I may be able to help, can you repeat what you want help with please?
<flavor32> syddraf, you said you were able to start fdisk. once in fdisk, there is a simple help menu (type "m")
<influenzaa> Hi folks, I am in the process of moving some servers from CentOS to ubuntu but I have come up against difficuly with moving over exim.conf. Does anyone here have good knowledge of bringing exim in on Ubuntu?
<syddraf> hydrox24: tl;dr: Ubuntu server isn't recognizing the raid array on the computer when i try to install.
<zvacet> dlentz: I will try that tnx
<syddraf> flavor32: There is, but i don't see anything about setting up a raid array.
<dlentz> yw
<flavor32> syddraf, if your raid array software or hardware?
<syddraf> flavor32: It's been set up through the RAID controller, so whichever that would be.
<pgib__> syddraf, ok, so this _is_ hardware raid.  what controller chipset?
<schnuffle> syddraf: so iots hardware. the os will only see a normal disk
<syddraf> schnuffle: The OS only sees the thumbdrive that I'm using for boot, hence the problem.
<syddraf> pgib__: AMD SR5670 + SP5100
<wchan_> how can i start ubuntu without X?
<flavor32> syddraf, you said fdisk could see the drive(s)
<syddraf> flavor32: Yes. It sees the two drives individually.
<pgib__> syddraf, if it sees the two drives individually, and you are intending to use hardware raid, then your controller is misconfigured
<wchan_> How can i kill X and be console only? everytime i kill it it just restarts
<wchan_> i need console mode only . no X
<jrib> !nox | wchan_
<ubottu> wchan_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<syddraf> pgib__: Thank you, we will look into that to see.
<jrib> wchan_: forever or just one time?
<wchan_> just one time
<wchan_> need to install something
<nOStahl> can I resize Root partiton from recovery kernel?
<pgib__> syddraf, if you intend to use software raid, then you are basically all set, beside configuring md/dm-raid
<pgib__> syddraf, I know many of those raid controllers give you a chance to configure the controller when the machine boots
<pgib__> and rebuild the array, etc..
<jrib> wchan_: why would that require no X?  What are you installing?
<syddraf> pgib__: That is where it was configured. I guess we messed up the configuration.
<wchan_> jrib: CUDA drivers
<Elssha> what's the difference between ext2, 3 and 4 journaling sys?
<pgib__> syddraf, yes, probably have it configured as JBOD right now
<flavor32> syddraf, what level raid were you planning on?
<syddraf> flavor32: RAID1
<jrib> wchan_: you can stop X by running: sudo service lightdm stop (or whatever dm you use)
<oscar76> hi everyone, how do I label a usb stick with ntfslabel ?
<flavor32> that's probably not a good idea for a boot disk
<wchan_> im using xubuntu xfce .. any idea?
<Elssha> what's the difference between ext2, 3 and 4 journaling sys?   which is best to use on a netbook?
<flavor32> syddraf, raid 1 for a system boot drive, if either goes you lose everything
<zykotick9> Elssha: well, for one, ext2 doesn't have journalling
<jrib> wchan_: I don't know what xubuntu uses by default, check which dm is running
<pgib__> Elssha, ext2 is not journalled
<syddraf> pgib__: We are looking around the controller and it shows as RAID1 and the gloriously translated: "There is no any JBOD disk"
<Elssha> sry, meant ext2 3 4
<wchan_> jrib: how to check? i type sudo serve [tab] and i dont see any *dm
<syddraf> flavor32: Why would that be?
<schnuffle> flavor32: wrong that would be raid0
<Elssha> is there any advantage between 3 and 4?
<jrib> wchan_: "service", not "serve".  You can use ps to check or just check what you have in /etc/init...
<wchan_> jrib: yes i typed service . sorry
<syddraf> pgib__: The configuration in the raid controller looks correct. Is there anything else that could be wrong?
<pgib__> syddraf, perhaps it is configured as two RAID1 each of size 1?
<wchan_> jrib: its light lightdm
<wchan_> grep found it
<oscar76> hi everyone, how do I label a usb stick with ntfslabel ?
<pgib__> syddraf, does the raid configuration show the disks and that they are healthy?
<Elssha> oscar76, format it and pick ntfs
<pgib__> (perhaps the drives are plugged into the wrong controller)
<syddraf> pgib__: The controller shows only one raid array, then when you go into that array it shows the two disks.
<Elssha> is there any advantage between ext3 and ext4?
<pgib__> syddraf, odd..  the controller should not (correct me if I'm wrong) expose the individual drives, only the composite arrays
<pgib__> Elssha, 4 > 3 - faster and a few other tweaks (finer timestamps, etc..)
<oscar76> Elssha: thanks for the advice, but I don't wanna copy them / format the usb / copy them again.  Is it possible to label it without going through formating it
<zykotick9> Elssha: ext4 does have some features not present in ext3, but ext3 has been around longer, and it better tested.  For example, (although usually a small issue) fragmentation when downloading torrents is less of an issue with ext4.
<syddraf> pgib__: It's in the RAID controller configuration that it shows. In the BIOS it only shows up as one drive.
<pgib__> Elssha, I personally recommend keeping /boot at ext2 or ext3 though
<Elssha> ty
<Elssha> i'll use 3 since that's what i've set up on my other systems... just got curious over 4
<Elssha> ^_^ ty ty
<pgib__> syddraf, WEIRD, but then in linux you see the individual drives as separate /dev/sdX blocks?
<pgib__> syddraf, and "fdisk -l" verifies that those blocks are the ones you think they are?
<Elssha> oscar76, if it was formatted into a non-ntfs usb then you can't change it without formatting it (to my knowledge, anyway)
<artichoku> howdie howdie! how's it hangin'?
<syddraf> pgib__: Correct. /dev/sda is my thumb drive, /dev/sdb and /dev/sdbc are the 500GB drives.
<syddraf> sdc*
<oscar76> Elssha: I know, it is formatted as ntfs but has no label.   Do you think I could make it with gparted ?
<flavor32> Elssha, there's always JFS or XFS
<Elssha> right click rename
<Elssha> if my ubuntu install will be on sda6, but i'm duel booting with win (sry, haven't done this in forever) do i install the boot loader on sda or sda6?
<plm_> people, boot ubuntu 10.11 via usb, but when I try to install not show HDD to install it,show just the pen drive.. how I do to install in hd?
<dablostudio> Hi people, maybe this is not the best place to ask for it but... Does anybody knows that site where users can vote for proposals for a project? I remember that users could vote for things that, if they had enough votes, they'll be implemented in following releases.
<redditz> has anyone run into an issue where you change the hardware address on the wlan0, and when the system attempts to connect to a wireless node, the hardware address resets back to its factor setting?
<flavor32> sda
<redditz> trying to get past this ridiculous MAC blocking at work.
<Alice> Hi!  I'm using Ubuntu's hotspot to share ether to a laptop through wifi. When I sleep the laptop, can no longer see the network until I reset it on ubuntu.  Plz hlp!
<[deXter]> Elssha, sda
<pgib__> dablostudio, are you thinking of the ubuntu idea-torrent? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Elssha> ty
<v3g3t0x> quit
<dablostudio> pgib__: yes! exactly! But i think there was another one, more general, where you can even create your own "brainstorm"
<zambaboo> hey guys how do i enable dynamic debugging in ubuntu lucid server?
<phixxor_> hey -- I don't want to panic or anything, but my computer stopped responding in the middle of a distribution upgrade. I'm in the virtual terminal. How can I make the computer finish the upgrade?
<pgib__> dablostudio, you can create your own "Ideas" on that page.  then have people (including yourself) propose solutions, vote, etc..
<oscar76> Elssha: thanks, I'll try it :)
<bobo37773> phixxor_: How long have you waited / been frozen?
<Alice> When I sleep the laptop, the ubuntu wireless goes from 100bit to "Speed Unknown"
<dablostudio> i mean create your own "project", like, for example, for my own project, where users could add their proposals and everything
<plm_> anyone?
<dablostudio> worst explanation ever, i know
<zambaboo> plm_, whats the question
<aBound> Does anybody in here use the program Terminator for Ubuntu 11.10?
<phixxor_> bobo37773: frozen, about 5 minutes. The screen that used to be the upgrade dialogue is white, while the area that was the desktop is completely black. I can't see anything else
<plm_> zambaboo: I boot ubuntu 10.11 via usb, but when I try to install not show HDD to install it,show just the pen drive.. how I do to install in hd?
<pgib> zambaboo,  I believe plm_ is missing drives from selection during installation
<zykotick9> plm_: sidenote - there is no ubuntu 10.11, is it 10.04 or 10.10 you are using?
<zambaboo> pgib, sounds about right - plm_ this is for you too
<pgib> zykotick9, probably 11.10 is my guess
<zykotick9> pgib: another option i hadn't considered ;)
<Coldfire202> HELP!
<plm_> zykotick9: sorry, is 11.10
<Coldfire202> http://prntscr.com/5qpqz
<syddraf> Now it's not detecting any drives at all.
<pgib> I'm so not tempted to try that URL
<phixxor_> bobo37773: can I do anything from the virtual terminal to fix it?
<pgib> syddraf, define "it".
<bobo37773> phixxor_: In a virtual terminal look at top or htop and see if anything is throttling your cpu etc.. If you do not see anything obvious then just keep on waiting. I have seen installations take anywhere from 15 minutes to 45. I would just leave it alone for a while. It may be working in the backround even though it is frozen.
<syddraf> pgib: The ubuntu installer.
<three18ti> coldfire202, I think you have the wrong OS...
<Coldfire202> what do u mean?
<three18ti> anything with a C:\ drive can't be helped here...
<Alice> I wish I knew how to tell if this was an unbuntu bug, or the generic atheros driver.
<plm_> zambaboo: zykotick9 do you know?
<syddraf> pgib: And going into the shell for some reason does not have fdisk any more
<bobo37773> phixxor_: Always better to do a clean install in my opinion.
<three18ti> coldfire "error: C:\ ..." means windows bud.
<pgib> phixxor_, if you are at a VT, you can see if a process is consuming 100% CPU perhaps
<phixxor_> bobo37773: yeah but then you lose all your data
<pangolin> Coldfire202: you need to run the wubi installer as Administrator
<phixxor_> pgib: thanks for your suggestion -- it looks like the cpu is idling
<Coldfire202> anyway i can fix that?
<phixxor_> I don't see dpkg or "oneiric" running at all
<pgib> phixxor_, I assume according to 'top'?
<phixxor_> pgib: yes
<pangolin> Coldfire202: yes, by running the wubi installer as Administrator
<Coldfire202> Im on XP
<pangolin> Coldfire202: ask in ##windows how to do that
<flavor32> XP has administrator too
<pgib> syddraf, maybe checksum your install media...
<Coldfire202> hm
<phixxor_> load average is 0.09
<three18ti> coldfire202, my bad; didn't even see it was the ubuntu installer.  pangolin, is correct.
<bobo37773> phixxor_: Well then back up first. All I am saying is that Ubuntu is not a rolling release distrobution. If things get screwed up while treating is as such then it is to be expected. With all of the numerous problems I have read in the past related to doing a distro upgrade I wonder why it is even an option or a reccomendation.
<pgib> phixxor_, anything interesting at the bottom of 'dmesg'?
<plm_> zambaboo: any sugestion?
<pgib> or perhaps /var/log/syslog (or some other logs) might have a clue
<pgib> phixxor_, ^^
<zambaboo> plm_, none, sorry
<bobo37773> phixxor_: If you have htop installed then run it and browse to the installer process. See if it is still running.
<DooMMasteR> be warned of a maybe serious bug in GTK/Xchat
<DooMMasteR> it will crash the app
<DooMMasteR> and who knows what else
<bobo37773> whew good thing I use irssi
<flavor32> what's the link to the bug report?
<plm_> people, anyone know how show hd to install when boot ubuntu via pendrive?
<zykotick9> plm_: are you using some sort of RAID?
<epinky> plm_: unetbootin?
<plm_> zykotick9: not, is just one netbook
<DooMMasteR> hmm it seems to affect very rare people
<plm_> epinky: yes
<DooMMasteR> mostly Windows GTK users :P but there are affected linux guys too
<DooMMasteR> 󠁟
<DooMMasteR> that is one of the chars
<StepNjump> Do anybody know how to remove linefeeds >= 3 in libreoffice ? I tried \n\n\n to no avail
<datakid> how can I remove something from /etc/apt/sources? I've commented it out, but I'm having trouble with detritus in /var/lib/dpkg/info with preinst and list files
<flavor32> so of course you came here to try it out?
<epinky> plm_: lemme understand you've used unetbootin and there's no shorcut to install?
<zykotick9> StepNjump: you might want to try the #libreoffice channel?
<phixxor_> pgib: just got to the bottom of dmseg, nothing there but wireless stuff. bobo37773 I'll try htop. I'll also see if syslog has anything to say
<plm_> epinky: i download 11.10 iso and unetbin, after creace pendrive with  that iso because is a netbook without cdrom driver.. after I boot via usb pendrive and start install. In the part where choice the partition, not show HD disc, just pendrive disc to install
<bobo37773> phixxor_: If htop is not installed then do not install it while the other installer is running.
<bobo37773> phixxor_: The upgrade installer I mean.
<epinky> plm_: oh I see, you could try "Alternate CD", it's a driver issue
<phixxor_> bobo37773: funny you say that, I tried starting an installation with aptitude, and it didn't say that apt was locked or anyhthing
<phixxor_> I didn't do it though
<lickalott> gents, anyone have experience with sed?
<epinky> !alternate | plm_
<ubottu> plm_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<phixxor_> bobo37773: I expected it to tell me another application was using apt
<zykotick9> !anyone | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<epinky> !unr | plm_: also check
<ubottu> plm_: also check: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<plm_> epinky: ubottu thanks =)
<lickalott> i have a perl line that will find and replace fine for me but i have a buddy that it taking a class and NEEDS to use sed.  the issue we're having is he needs to change the content of a line(s) from /usr to /home/ubuntu/apache
<lickalott> sry...was typing
<epinky> !unity | plm_
<ubottu> plm_: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<plm_> ubottu: but i would like to use the last version 11.10
<ubottu> plm_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmie> Hey, I tried to install Wine though the software centre and encountered this problem, does anyone have any ideas how to resolve it:
<jimmie> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<jimmie> Details: raceback (most recent call last):
<jimmie>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate
<lickalott> the slashes are what's getting us.  only thing I've found useful on google is \/ to signify a /
<FloodBot1> jimmie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> lickalott: "if" you don't get an answer here, you might want to try the #bash channel
<CJMiller> Why am I not getting 1920x1080 out of my Radeon HD 5570 in 11.10, with either FOSS or FGLRX drivers, despite being able to do so in 11.04?
<bobo37773> phixxor_: Yeah, I thought the upgrader used apt. Not 100% sure but it seems like it would have to.
<aBound> CJMiller, Possibly older drivers or a bug either in the driver/kernel.
<whoever> hi all is there a regex package for testing expressions
<phixxor_> bobo37773: would it be safe to restart the computer?
<bob___> hello, can anyone help me with a dual monitor setup? i just purchased a second monitor, however, when i try to apply the settings i get this error: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3520, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<flavor32> whoever, you mean like perl?
<whoever> flavor32: no i mean ie: a gui app that i can plug test strings into and a test expression
<epinky> !netbook
<dlentz> bob___, you can create an xorg.conf specifying virtual screen size
<dlentz> give me a minute to get a link
<phixxor_> alright I'm going to restart. here goes
<syddraf> whoever: Regex can vary depending on the language. The best bet is to use the language you will be using them in. Also #regex are nice guys
<whoever> flavor32:  ie kiki
<zykotick9> bob___: what graphics card(s) are you using?
<bob___> zykotick9: ati
<bob___> zykotick9: radeon 6450
<syddraf> bob___: Use the amdcccle to configure it
<zykotick9> bob___: good luck then
<whoever> syddraf:  what about kiki , from what I know most flavor except perl use the same modifiers
<syddraf> bob___: I have the same problem when using the Ubuntu display mamanger.
<dlentz> bob___, see this for example of using generic /etc/X11/xorg.conf and specifying virtual screen
<dlentz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Try_this_first
<whoever> syddraf: got a q for you if your still here
<syddraf> whoever: I am
<bob___> syddraf: does amdcccle work for you? i'm in there now
<lickalott> got it.
<Konam> does somebody here users intellij on ubuntu?
<lickalott> thanks!
<syddraf> bob___: yeah. Run it as root and set stuff up in there
<zykotick9> bob___: be aware that dlentz's virtual screen option, typically means Xorg pans to a larger size then screen supports.  typically nothing to do with dual monitors?
<Konam> on my machine the java process it uses it's consuming about 500mb, that's insane.
<Y_Ichiro> hmm, does anyone know how to get better font rendering on a debian kde?
<datakid_> I"m having trouble updating because dpkg is telling me that slapd is half installed. How can I rectify this?
<flavor32> Y_Ichiro: use type 1 fonts?
<epinky> Konam: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzWmELx-G7w ???
<Y_Ichiro> the problem is that the way Ubuntu and Debian renders the same font, has subtile differences
<Konam> epinky i got it working, does that video show how to deal with the performance issue i described?
<Y_Ichiro> i'm not sure if it's a different AA library
<datakid_> I"m finding that if I dpkg -r slapd it tells me that it *is* uninstalled
<datakid_> but if I then reinstall, it gives me the same problem...?
<whoever>  i am looking at a page that is fomated into columbs but is a .txd, would it be more efficent to process the "columbs" by counting spaces or looking for text . the page is of cooking ingrediate subutiituions  so  the text is not predictable  and all the text may not be on the same line, it may carry to the followingg line
<epinky> Konam: well, I think that concerns to Java tunning, maybe you should visit #java support channel
<zykotick9> datakid_: are you able to run "sudo apt-get -f install" successfully?
<dlentz> i wonder what chan he/she is headed to//
<Deimos4> Hello... I need help with dual booting
<datakid_> zykotick9, no. Also, I'm on otherwise up to date Lucid
<Konam> epinky eclipse doesn't consume that kind of ram for the same project, that's why i'm asking. but thanks
<datakid_> ie 10.04.03
<aBound> IE Run...
<three18ti> !cmds
<three18ti> !help Deimos4
<Deimos4> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<three18ti> haha, just found:
<three18ti> !lart
<ubottu> LART has been disabled in this bot.
 * three18ti awwww... :(
<Elssha> okay, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on the netbook, and now my windows partition won't show up in the boot loader. when i go into ubuntu though, the partition shows up and the data is still intact. how do I add the partition to the boot loader?
<Deimos4> !help I am trying to dual boot fully encrypted Windows 7 (Truecrypt w/ preboot-authentication) and Ubuntu 11.10 with LUKS from the alternate CD.  I can get both installed and run both, but the mbr gets messed up when I install one over the other.
<ubottu> Deimos4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<three18ti> deimos4, no need to preface your question with `!help`, just goahead and ask. :)
<epinky> Konam: I don't know how much RAM you have, but may play with init parameters like PermSize or so http://softteco.blogspot.com/2011/02/optimizing-intellij-idea-performance-on.html
<Elssha> right now all that shows up is ubuntu, ubuntu recovery, 2 memtests and the windows recovery
<b1bbl3d0wn> @ Elssha did you use a live CD?
<Deimos4>  I am trying to dual boot fully encrypted Windows 7 (Truecrypt w/ preboot-authentication) and Ubuntu 11.10 with LUKS from the alternate CD.  I can get both installed and encrypted and boot into one, but the mbr gets messed up when I install one over the other.
<zykotick9> Elssha: 1st try running "sudo update-grub" and see if it's automatically added (from your running Ubuntu, NOT the livecd)
<Elssha> i used a live usb
<Elssha> going to run update now and try again
<Deimos4> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Elssha> i got back found linux image, found initrd image, found memtest image, found windows recovery
<Elssha> ^from sudo update-grub
<baei> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Ubuntus-New-HUD-Factor-A-Step-Forward-or-Back-74298.html
<epinky> Deimos4: AFAIK https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/484102
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 484102 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub2 doesn't chainload truecrypt loader correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<artichoku> Elssha: http://pastebin.com/jbarW3gM
<artichoku> do these steps
<artichoku> and windows will return
<Elssha> will that add it to the grub loader
<artichoku> should
<Elssha> and do i have to do it through the live or can i do it from the installed ubuntu
<Konam> epinky thanks, i think i will just stick to eclipse though
<artichoku> i would do it live, so that you don't mount your existing partitions
<epinky> Konam: np
<artichoku> if you do it from installed, you'll have to unmount to make the change
<Elssha> ah, okay
<Deimos4> Thank you for that, but I'm fine with truecrypt doing the chain loading... How do I install grub to a partition that will read my encrypted ubuntu lvm?  I have a dedicated unencrypted /boot partition.
<Deimos4> When I escape out of truecrypt it says "no bootable partition" ... :/
#ubuntu 2012-01-31
<zykotick9> Elssha: FYI artichoku steps don't seem to add anything (if grub is already installed, and i believe it is) over just running "update-grub" from your install.  Well, best of luck.
<epinky> Deimos4: it could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9874303&postcount=3
<artichoku> zykotick9: got them from ubuntu. i'll message the poster and tell him it don't work
<Elssha> then how do i update the grub to include the windows partition
<hydrox24> Elssha: it should automatically detect it.
<zykotick9> artichoku: those steps are great, for reinstalling grub - but that's not really the issue.  Elssha
<hydrox24> Elssha: just run update-grub
<zykotick9> hydrox24: Elssha already tried that
<Elssha> i did, it didn't seem to add anything over what i had previously
<Elssha> i got back found linux image, found initrd image, found memtest image, found windows recovery
<zambaboo> guys, does anyone know how to enable dynamic_debug in lucid server?
<hydrox24> Elssha: try booting windows recovery, my recovery partition boots straight into my normal windows.
<zykotick9> zambaboo: perhaps #ubuntu-server might know?  I have no idea what "dynamic debugging" is.
<Elssha> tried it before
<zambaboo> thanks zykes-_
<zambaboo> er zykotick9
<Elssha> boots into acer recovery
<Elssha> -_-;
<hydrox24> Elssha: OK
<hydrox24> Elssha: Can you run this and post a link to the output?
<hydrox24> Elssha: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<artichoku> Elssha, could you edit boot/grub/custom.cfg
<artichoku> ?
<Elssha> one sec; the irc is not on the netbook with the problem
<artichoku> and add it manually
<hydrox24> Elssha: just follow the instructions, then paste the output to pastebin, then give us the link
<hydrox24> artichoku: that's a bad idea with grub2, the changes wont survive update-grub.
<artichoku> ahhh
<artichoku> sry i'm a little rusty
<artichoku> i should prolly sit back for now
<hydrox24> artichoku: that's fine, why we all use IRC and not just forums I guess
<artichoku> question, would it help him/her to use the boot-repair app?
<Elssha> her (for the record >_>)
<artichoku> hehe
<artichoku> her*
<hydrox24> artichoku: lets wait till we get more info out of that script I told *her* to use/
<CyberDawg> him/her/it
<artichoku> cool
<hydrox24> *it* ;)
<hydrox24> Elssha: are you able to follow those instructions relatively easily?
<zykotick9> CyberDawg: perhaps that's the solution to gender problems in free/open source community - we should just start calling everyone "it" ;)
<artichoku> it puts the lotion on it's skin or it gets the hose again
<hydrox24> artichoku: careful....
<SolarNRT> hi
<CyberDawg> zykotick9, lol... no comment
<SolarNRT> how do I sudo mount /dev/sda1?
<CyberDawg> no FURTHER comment :P
<SolarNRT> Help
<ZenGuy311> how can i lauch natilus with several tabs locations?
<artichoku> just like that solarNRT
<artichoku> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<SolarNRT> yeah but when I try to mount it to /media/c it says mount point does not exist
<50UAAB9AR> hmm
<hydrox24> artichoku: almost
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: first, make the directory you want to mount the drive into
<sethras> Hello, im having some issue finding the file /etc/sysconfig/iptables-config
<zykotick9> SolarNRT: "sudo mkdir /media/c" but mounting inside /media isn't the greatest idea
<Elssha> okay
<SolarNRT> How do I make a directory,, is it mkdir?
<ZenGuy311> how can i launch natilus with several tabs locations?
<sethras> i have installed an ubuntu server, and done NAT Forwarding on my iptables
<Elssha> which part of the file do you want me to post here?
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: mkdir
<sethras> and i want to save the settings so a reboot wont remove the nat rules
<leduel> salut
<SolarNRT> so sudo mkdir /media/c ?
<sethras> in which file can i do that ?
<hydrox24> Elssha: Paste the whole thing into the pastebin website
<epinky> !mount | SolarNRT
<ubottu> SolarNRT: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<leduel> ya un francais
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: sure
<leduel> (foxytruan)(~)» cd /home/foxytrunan
<leduel> -bash: cd: /home/foxytrunan: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
<leduel> (foxytruan)(~)» cd /home/foxytruan
<leduel> (foxytruan)(~)» cd /home/foxytruan/shell/Unreal3.2
<leduel> (foxytruan)(~/shell/Unreal3.2)» make distclean
<leduel> make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « distclean ». Arrêt.
<leduel> (foxytruan)(~/shell/Unreal3.2)»
<FloodBot1> leduel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elssha> what's a pastebin website?
<zykotick9> !paste | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: then mount /dev/sda1 /media/c
<sethras> anyone know's where i find values to save iptables NAT rules ?
<epinky> !fr | leduel
<sethras> in Ubuntu
<ubottu> leduel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hydrox24> sethras: try the ubuntu server channel, we tend not to know those things
<Elssha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823271/
<SolarNRT> it says you must specify the file system type
<OerHeks> sethras, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hydrox24> Elssha: thanks, wont be a minute
<SolarNRT> I've made media c and I went sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/c and it says I must specify the filesystem type
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: ahh, ok try this:
<SolarNRT> Because when I went sda1 it just mounted itself, I can't see my files on C:
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: mount -t *FILESYSTEMTYPE* /dev/sda1 /media/c
<artichoku> SolarNRT: did you install inside windows?
<artichoku> because if you did, you won't be able to mount c
<SolarNRT> Yeah I'm not acutally using ubuntu I'm vmwaring backtrack and the backtrack crowd won't give you time of day
<SolarNRT> But I figured its all linux
<artichoku> go to #backtrack-linux
<artichoku> i'll meet you there
<antimatroidl> is it at all likely that the battery issues on macbook pros might be resolved within the next few months?
<zykotick9> SolarNRT: so, perhaps making your distro choice on the support you get is a good idea...
<artichoku> SolarNRT: did you ask for help in #backtrack-linux or in #backtrack because #bactrack isn't official and noone talks in there
<SolarNRT> I can't speak in there
<SolarNRT> They've got communism mode enabled in the backtrack ones
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: artichoku Me neither, I just tried
<artichoku> i talk in there
<hydrox24> artichoku: I can see you, so how do you use communism mode?
<SolarNRT> I'm auto set to -v
<SolarNRT> I.e. you don't have freedom of speech in this room
<artichoku> register your name
<Elssha> anything from the result txt?
<artichoku>  do /msg nickserv register <nic> <pass> <email>
<artichoku> then you can talk
<hydrox24> Elssha: sorry, I can't make out any issues, I will keep looking
<SolarNRT> can I set up a fake email to do this?
<Elssha> ty
<artichoku> yeah but you have to register
<artichoku> verify*
<SolarNRT> Look couldn't you just answer a couple of questions.. like how do I get access to my files on my windows C drive visible in backtrack*ahem*ubuntu
<zykotick9> SolarNRT: just register and get support in the correct channel, #backtrack-linux
<artichoku> ok the only way you're going to see your windows files, is to install backtrack to it's own partition
<artichoku> backtrack is based on ubuntu
<hydrox24> artichoku: OK, I've registered
<zykotick9> artichoku: doesn't matter
<kaen> SolarNRT, what's stopping you from just mounting the partition?
<SolarNRT> How do I specify that the filesystem is ntfs?
<SolarNRT> It says you must specify the partition
<SolarNRT> sda5 is my swapspace
<kaen> -t ntfs
<kaen> I believe
<kaen> but it should autodetect in my experience
<zykotick9> kaen: artichoku if you want to help SolarNRT move to PM - backtrack is OT here.
<kaen> lol
<hydrox24> kaen: thanks, couldn't remember the name of the windows format
<researcher123> my boot time has suddenly increased.PC earlier was fast but has slowed down much more.I am on 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10
<Superbest> hello
<SolarNRT> It now says it doesn't appear that ntfs is being used
<Superbest> fdisk -l gives me no output, but it should
<kaen> let's pm then dude
<kaen> else we'll be banhammered.
<bobweaver> Superbest:  that is sudo fdisk -l     ?
<zykotick9> Superbest: you need "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything
<Superbest> aaaah
<hydrox24> kaen: I've finished helping SolarNRT; all fixed
<kaen> k
<kaen> sh: inxi: not found
<kaen> oops sorry
<Superbest> so is it bad if my harddrive is not listed?
<SolarNRT> Tried mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/c says ntfs signature is missing
<epinky> Superbest: yes, it's superbad
<hydrox24> kaen: the mount command errors:
<hydrox24> kaen: ntfs signature is missing
<bobweaver> Superbest:  what is   :     dh -h ?
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> df -h
<Superbest> epinky, wow, you would be amazed to hear; I've NEVER heard that one before!
<Superbest> bobweaver, shows some stuff, none of them are my HDD
<bobweaver> Superbest:  was it sda1 before ?
<Superbest> Don't know
<bobweaver> :>(
<Superbest> I only started caring after it stopped working
<Superbest> Erm, want some context?
<bobweaver> Superbest:  what about gparted ?
<bobweaver> anything ?
<Superbest> nothing there
<dies_irae> SolarNRT: u the guy who asked about laptop hdd not working in #ubuntu?
<bobweaver> Superbest:  take it out and stick in the frezzer for 12 hr then try again and get data off
<hydrox24> Superbest: that actually works
<Elssha> just restarted; still no win 7 in grub boot manager -_-;
<Alice> I create an AdHoc network to share wifi. After the client laptop goes to sleep or reboots, the ubuntu network is no longer showing up.
<dies_irae> oh my bad I am in #ubuntu lawl
<Superbest> bobweaver, I was copying over some files with a liveCD usb, and suddenly got an input/output error mid-operation. After that, I couldn't access the disk at all, and here we are. It's a laptop so I don't know if it's dead or just shut down or something
<cheater> hi!
<cheater> i have a problem with network-manager under ubuntu 10.04. i am connecting to a wlan network and if i get disconnected, and can't immediately reconnect, then network-manager will stop retrying and will ask me to type the password in again. if i press "ok" there it'll usually work and connect. is there a way to get n-m to keep retrying with the same password, without asking? it's cumbersome if it disconnects when i'm not in front o
<cheater> f the computer, because then i can't ssh into it
<bobweaver> Superbest:  you can try to mount it but I say read the recovery page on ubuntu.wiki
<epinky> Alice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844722
<bobweaver> Superbest: the more you try to wrtite / read it the more worse it gets
<Superbest> well I can't not try to write/read it
<bobweaver> Superbest:  you have read this ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Superbest> I am
<Alice> Is there a command to tell who's connected to your adhoc wireless network?
<hydrox24> Alice: Try the nmap program?
<epinky> Alice: iwconfig wlan0
<dies_irae> Alice: aircrack? or kismet? or wireshark?
<dies_irae> Alice: try #networking too
<lechienkitu> Hi. Wtf the interface of ubuntu .. but like it :p
<JermBob> can i convert 11.10 back to gnome ?
<Alice> I tried nmcli, just shows the status of the two interface.  Trying your ideas too.
<zykotick9> !notunity | JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JermBob> i just find the unity shell so slow
<JermBob> and my laptop isnt so slow
<dies_irae> Alice: ad-hoc connection is virtually impossible unless otherwise configured. Dunno what's your concern.
<hydrox24> JermBob: Log out, then change the windows manager your using to gnome-classic.
<hydrox24> JermBob: it's under a dropdown menu after you select you username
<SolarNRT> If I've shared a folder on my c drve in vmware, where would I find it in linux?
<Alice> dies - Well after pulling my hair out and the latest updates, go the adhoc to work. But it stops working when a -client- goes to sleep.
<JermBob> hydrox24 thanks
<Alice> dies - Trying to figure why networkmanager says the network is connected, when it's so clearly not!
<dies_irae> Alice: oh I see, you want to test ur own connection, I thought you wanted to knwo whether other were connecting to it.
<epinky> Alice: just turn off power save mode on your wireless card
<Alice> iwconfig says power management mode is off.
<dies_irae> Alice: that might have to do with USB power management, also, power sleep means the computer is shutted down.
<dies_irae> Alice: not wifi power managment but USB's
<Alice> yeah i turned off all the power thingies I could find in the settings to no avail.
<Alice> let me look again
<Alice> It's a pci card btw
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: Google it
<someone6_6> hi
<dies_irae> wait... not a laptop?
<hydrox24> SolarNRT: sorry, shouldnt say that, but I do suggest that that's a question for the maker of whatever VM your using
<dies_irae> hydrox24: that's rude as hell!! --> 'google it'
<Alice> The laptop is a macbook pro.  The machine serving the adhoc ether->wifi is a pc.
<Superbest> bobweaver, hey I don't know if it'll help me with my current problem
<dies_irae> hydrox24: u shouldn't be in this channel helping.
<Superbest> but I had no idea the ubuntu wiki had such nice things
<Superbest> thanks
<bobweaver> Superbest: :>(
<SolarNRT> #vmware have shut me up
<someone6_6> im looking for a linux expert
<Alice> macbook pro goes to sleep or reboots (the client) and the adhoc network no longer is accessable
<dies_irae> Alice: but ad-hoc works?
<zykotick9> !ask | someone6_6
<ubottu> someone6_6: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alberto> hi
<StepNjump> zykotick9: yes I tried the libreoffice channel but no response there
<Superbest> bobweaver, don't be mad :3
<bobweaver> lol
<Alice> Well, that's what I'm trying to figure out here.  The mac can't see it unless I cycle the wifi network, but networking manager says all is a-ok
<alberto> i installed ubuntu 11.10 and after that i installed lubuntu-desktop
<gh0strider> hey i was hoping that someone could help me out with a networking question i have, does the public ip address assigned to you by your isp route back to your router/modem or does it essentially route back to your isp? See i know that unless you setup port forwarding on your router your public ip addy does not go back to you so which does it route back to your isp your your modem/router?
<Alice> hence, my questions of 'who is connected to my wifi network'
<dies_irae> Alice: I don't get it.
<Alice> either do I!
<alberto> and now unity doesn't start automatically anymore, any idea on how to fix that?
<dies_irae> Alice: basically never managed to get it to work?
<hydrox24> dies_irae: I realized that as I hit enter, thus the apology soon after.
<usr13> gh0strider: IP addresses don't route, routers do.
<bobweaver> Alice:  look at airodump ? or nmap ? or netstat .
<Alice> it works wonderfully, until I put the laptop to sleep
<someone6_6> zykotick9: i wanna know which linux dist' i should install on eeepc netbook cuz it haz 1.6ghz cpu and 1gb ram , and i want a updated drivers dist
<gh0strider> usr13: you get what i mean...
<usr13> gh0strider: Yes
<Superbest> bobweaver, also I simply rebooted, and tried it again, and this time I managed to copy over my files just fine for some reason, so don't worry
<dies_irae> Alice: so the problem lies in the macbook side or PC side?
<bobweaver> Superbest:  \o/
<usr13> You need to set up port forwarding
<Alice> Trying to figure that out now, dies.
<gh0strider> so if someone port scans your public ip address are they scanning your router/modem or are they scanning you isp?
<zykotick9> someone6_6: you shouldn't have put my name in your question, people will think i'm helping you.  Use any distro you want, Ubuntu is obviously going to be a favourite in this channel ;)
<usr13> gh0strider: Depends
<Alice> depends if you have a dmz or not
<Alice> ghost
<usr13> But more-than-likely, they are scaning your modem
<usr13> The modem is the device that is usuing the outside IP
<someone6_6> zykotick9: yeah, i like xubuntu netbook edition very much, but it require 1.6ghz and 1gb ram in the first place
<gh0strider> so if someone had a dos app and your public ip address and they started to dos your public ip address they would be dos'ing your router/modem at your home?
<hydrox24> someone6_6: you can always try lubuntu
<usr13> gh0strider: Yes
<[deXter]> gh0strider, dos = disk operating system. I presume what you're talking about is DoS.
<someone6_6> !g lubuntu
<hydrox24> someone6_6: that's designed to be ligter. But then you've got options like meego which I am unknowledgable about
<someone6_6> hydrox24: u mean kubuntu ?
<hydrox24> [deXter]: I think gh0strider meant ddos
<usr13> [deXter]: no
<hydrox24> someone6_6: no, lubuntu
<someone6_6> hydrox24: never heard of it
<hydrox24> someone6_6: It uses a "light" window manager.
<gh0strider> no i meant dos
<[deXter]> hydrox24, there's nothing called ddos. There DDoS.
<hydrox24> someone6_6: someone6_6 http://lubuntu.net/
<gh0strider> denial of service not distributed denial
<[deXter]> usr13, ?
<Mike9863> My touchpad doesn't work sometimes and I'm forced to enter this command into terminal: xinput set-int-prop 13 "Synaptics Off" 8 0. Sometimes however this command does not even work. Can anyone help me find out what's causing my touchpad not to work and find a permanent solution?
<usr13> DeviceZer0: Denial-of-service attack
<[deXter]> gh0strider, again, it's DoS not dos.
<hydrox24> [deXter]: THat's what I meant (I think you know)
<someone6_6> hydrox24: it supports all the updated drivers ? cuz i wanna make sure it support the mother board's 3G connector
<hydrox24> [deXter]: please don
<gh0strider> [deXter]: a bit anal are we?
<[deXter]> It's not very hard to type it the proper way.. especially given that there are other products using the same acronyms.
<hydrox24> [deXter]: please don't be like that, its not in the spirit of this channel, unless you are providing specific directions.
<[deXter]> hydrox24, No one calls it "dos". It's stupid, and doesn't take any extra effort to type it as "DoS".
<hydrox24> someone6_6: all the same ones as ubuntu
<usr13> [deXter]: It's not a big deal, but he is obviously not talking about "disk operating system"
<hydrox24> someone6_6: they are the sam systems, just with different GUI (Graphical User Interfaces) on the top.
<someone6_6> hydrox24: so whats the system requirements?
<hydrox24> someone6_6: This is mostly becuase a big vhunk of disk space & power is used up by the GUI/ window manager these days.
<zykotick9> hydrox24: well, technically, it's the same GUI (meaning Xorg) with different DEs (desktop environments) on top.  But I know what you meant ;)
<Superbest> >complain about acronym casing
<Superbest> >don't capitalize first letter in sentences
<hydrox24> someone6_6: check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<hydrox24> zykotick9: true, thanks.
<hydrox24> gh0strider: so what was the original question about Denial of service attacks?
<someone6_6> hydrox24: so i should get the alternative or desktop ?
<StepNjump> Sorry guys, I pressed the wrong key
<StepNjump> Question: I lost my sound strangely I didn't do anything special... what could I do?
<Superbest> hydrox24, "If someone DoSes your home IP address, do they DoS your modem at your home?"
<Superbest> think the answer is yes
<usr13> StepNjump: Run alsamixer and see what you get
<someone6_6> hydrox24: i should just stay with xubuntu netbook edition since its designed for netbook resulution and more stuff
<gh0strider> hydrox24: it really wasn't a question about "DoS" attacks it was more of question about networking and routing
<StepNjump> ok usr13
<gh0strider> also my big question is "if someone is port scanning your public ip address, are they scanning your home router/modem or are they scanning your isp" ?
<zykotick9> gh0strider: home router/firewall.
<bobweaver> gh0strider:  Firewall ? proxy ? tor? squid ?
<JermBob> i ran wubi
<JermBob> i made a usb disc
<JermBob> how do i run it from inside windows shell ?
<mkjackson1> hey folks, I've got an issue with my sound in ubuntu 11.10, is this the right place to ask?
<StepNjump> usr everything looks normal
<StepNjump> usr13: everything looks normal
<preludelinux> hey JermBob
<JermBob> preludelinux
<JermBob> to
<JermBob> yo
<grendal-prime> hey this seems odd but..umm i did a 10.04 32 bit install.  (desktop) everything seems to have gone ok..but most of the icons in the menus dont exist.
<bobweaver> JermBob:  you want to run windows and ubuntu inside it ? what is your ram ?
<grendal-prime> alot of system stuff doesnt exist.
<JermBob> 2gig
<bobweaver> virtual box ?
<guest-XwFTde> Hi!
<StepNjump> usr13: Iin sound preferences, there is nothing in the hardware tab
<JermBob> bobweaver i heard that wubi is a windows installer that will allow for it to be run like a windows application ?
<bobweaver> JermBob:  yes that is correct
<JermBob> is that just a installer for ubuntu that runs on windows that then you boot to run ubuntu ?
<bobweaver> JermBob:  virtual box = virtualbox.org
<mkjackson1> hey folks, I've got an issue with my sound in ubuntu 11.10, is this the right place to ask?
<zykotick9> JermBob: Wubi isn't the greatest idea ever.  It makes ubuntu reliant on windows...  Dual-booting is better if you plan to keep your install.  If you just want to "try" ubuntu, wubi is fine (easy removal).
<dlentz> ask! | mkjackson1
<bobweaver> !qumu
<bobweaver> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<zykotick9> mkjackson1: yes, ask your question - with as much details as possible.  DON'T reply to me though.
<JermBob> zykotick9 im under the impression i can run a ubuntu shell from a usb stick within windows
<mkjackson1> dlentz: gotcha, sometimes I'm not sure if I'm in just a general discussion room or whatever... here we go
<zykotick9> JermBob: maybe?
<JermBob> zykotick9 fair comment
<JermBob> haha
<JermBob> anyway
<zykotick9> JermBob: i'd personally suggest the same as bobweaver use VBox
<hydrox24> JermBob: you'll need a VirtualMachine, or maybe your talking about the BASH for windows project?
<mkjackson1> I was EXTREMELY excited to see that my xps laptop (m1730) had digital output supported on the sound card for my entertainment center... but then I moved to another room with it, switched over to the regular speakers and now neither work
<mkjackson1> :-/
<mkjackson1> I only get right channel on analog and digital is a lost cause
<JermBob> hydrox24 yeah this is all making sense now with the whole vm stuff
<hydrox24> mkjackson1: try fiddling with the pulseaudio volume control
<Nanpalathet> exit
<hydrox24> Nanpalathet: try /quit
<Nanpalathet> thanks
<jeffmoss> hey what's the best way to disable all the desktop stuff and just get a classic terminal login?
<jeffmoss> changing run level doesn't do what I thought it would
<zykotick9> !text | jeffmoss
<ubottu> jeffmoss: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mkjackson1> hydrox24: is that better than the gnome-alsamixer?
<zykotick9> !runlevels | jeffmoss
<ubottu> jeffmoss: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<hydrox24> jeffmoss: you'll need to add some boot lines
<dlentz> the pulseaudio voulme control can be tricky, with having to raise one volume level above the other (right/left)
<hydrox24> mkjackson1: I'ts higher level, more advanced and more user friendly... so mayb
<dlentz> that's why i only use alsa on my debian install :P
<hydrox24> dlentz: theres a lock button nect to the volumes that adjust both at the same rate...
<zykotick9> dlentz: for ubuntu using Pulse is more-or-less "required"
<hydrox24> gtg
<jeffmoss> hydrox24: which file can I edit to put this "text" as the default?
<dlentz> hydrox24, i've seen quite a few reports of having to raise one above the other to get sound (usually input sound i think)
<mkjackson1> i ran "pavucontrol" in the terminal and when I move the sliders I see a DEBUG error "ignoring sink-input due to it being designated an event..."
<hydrox24> jeffmoss: edit the kernel bootline, you'll have to do it from grub
<jeffmoss> ok, so I have to reboot and do it that way, got it
<dlentz> jeffmoss, to make boot flags permanent, you uise /etc/default.grub
<dlentz> /etc/default/grub
<jeffmoss> so "quiet splash text" ought to do it?
<zykotick9> jeffmoss: after editing /etc/default/grub you need to run "sudo update-grub" for the changes to take effect.
<dlentz> zykotick9, i always forget to tell them that (thanks)
<bobweaver> anyone know about update-rc.d  and how to use it ? I am confused Oo
<Rictoo> hello, i am trying to enable the nvidia binary drivers. in "additional drivers" it says "the driver is activated but not in use".
<Rictoo> in xorg.conf, the nvidia driver is selected. i have an nvidia gt 240
<zykotick9> Rictoo: if the driver is working, just ignore that message.
<dlentz> Rictoo, that's a common bug
<Rictoo> compiz compositing works - does that mean the driver is working?
<hydrox24> jeffmoss: yes
<gsr> bobweaver: man update-rc.d
<mg_> I just installed ubuntu on my macbookpro5,5, but i have a problem: Instead of the alt button modifying keys so I can type dollar sign and whatnot, I get an (arg: <something>) in my terminal... So I am unable to produce a dollarsign for example. Anyone have a clue?
<dlentz> Rictoo, probablt
<bobweaver> gsr:  thanks I am reading that now
<Rictoo> thank you.
<Meow_> Hello!
<dlentz> mg_, do you mean 'shift'?
<bobweaver> gsr:  It is used on statrup scripts ? like stuff on boot ?
<gsr> bobweaver: in part.  it controls services
<gsr> ie update-rc.d -f apache2 remove would remove all apache2 startup scripts
<Meow_> Gays can use ubuntu? There is nothing homophobic? This is a very serious and important question.
<hydrox24> Meow_: yes
<mg_> dlentz: no, shift works as advertised (e.g. I can produce this paren)) but I am unable to produce dollar sign or single quote for exaple
<dlentz> hydrox24, don't feed...
<hydrox24> dlentz: not feeing if you don't get mad...
<hydrox24> dlentz: but ok, wont do it anymore :)
<zykotick9> mg_: $ on a regular (non-mac) keyboard is SHIFT+4 is it different on a Mac?
<Meow_> I heard Shuttleworth was not married. Is this true?
<Mike9863> Is there a way to improve smooth scrolling in Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !ot | Meow_
<ubottu> Meow_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> gsr:  sweet it controld /etc/init.d/    programs that is so flipin cool
<Meow_> He is gay? Or not? Please answer.
<hydrox24> Mike9863: google-chrome has a plugin, but I have looked and theres not much...
<pangolin> !ot > Meow_
<ubottu> Meow_, please see my private message
<mg_> zykotick9: now that you ask I am a bit uncertain but atleast shift + 4 on "Norwegian (Macintosh)" gives this: ¤
<hydrox24> what does ot stand for?
<Mike9863> hydrox24: I think I've tried that. I find it's not as good as smooth scrolling in Windows, and nowhere near Mac's.
<Meow_> bot/
<zykotick9> mg_: Norwegian Mac keyboard - I have NO suggestions.  Good luck.
<Meow_> answer please
<rebe> is there any shortcut to go into global menu ?
<pangolin> Meow_: This is an Ubuntu support channel, not a dating service
<zykotick9> Meow_: your question is NOT appropriate for this channel.
<bobweaver> pangolin: lol
<Meow_> Why chanel i need?
<dlentz> #getlost
<DeviceZer0> anyone got full on usb3 speeds? got two identical usb3 drives plugged in and I'm using rsync to copy a large file from one to the other....getting like 8-15MB/s transfers.....usb3 should be MUCH fast
<bobweaver> !ot Meow_
<three18ti> exim or postfix?
<three18ti> just need to be able to send mail internally.
<mg_> zykotick9: I understand that not many use Norwegian keyboard layouts, but I thought perhaps someone knew what the (arg: <something>) thing in the terminal was.. Ive never come across that before
<hydrox24> pangolin: zykotick9 don't feed the trolls
<Meow_> And...?
<zykotick9> mg_: i get the ARG# in xterm when using ALT keys
<rebe> anyone ?
<pangolin> Meow_: if you have a question that pertains to Ubuntu support please ask it, otherwise find somewhere else to chat.
<DeviceZer0> !usb3
<mg_> zykotick9: ok, so that is the same then.. So how do you produce a curly paren (whatever they are called) or boxed paren or single quote for example?
<Meow_> this is a very important question. Shattvort gay or not?
<Meow_> please?
<zykotick9> mg_: on a NorthAmerican keyboard it's a non-issue, SHIFT+<requiredkey>.  Alt is seldom used...
<mg_> zykotick9: hmm.. isnt altgr+2 the @ or something? There are just too many symbols for 0-9++ to cover it no?
<Guest48311> hi,can ubuntu be sped up by python-if so-is banking security at risk?
<zykotick9> mg_: if it is an xterm issue you could try - holding CTRL and Left clicking in xterm, then switching the "Meta Sends Escape" value
<mg_> zykotick9: sounds promising, thanks
<zykotick9> mg_: if it is an xterm issue you could try - holding CTRL and Left clicking in xterm, then switching the "Meta Sends Escape" value
<zykotick9> sorry
<Dralid> I just purchased a new external drive, it came formatted ntfs. I used fdisk to delete and add a partition. Is this new partition ext2 or ext3? More worringly, The drive still shows all the files which were on the NTFS partition. Did I do something wrong?
<bobweaver> Dralid:  did you format it ?
<g0bl1n> trying to tether my android wifi via USB to an ubuntu. IP address is set, but can't route to the wifi access point. any ideas ?
<Dralid> D'oh, I repartitioned it, but did not format the new partition?
<bobweaver> Dralid:  you can use gparted ?
<Dralid> I can install it, but it's not currently installed.
<loganrun> I currently have my prompt PS1 set to \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$
<loganrun> I wanted to change it show that it shows a shorter version of the path, not the entire path since that can be too long
<Dralid> What command do I need to do it cli?
<loganrun> anybody know how to fix it
<bobweaver> !gparted > Dralid
<ubottu> Dralid, please see my private message
<overclucker> Dralid: fdisk doesn't set filesystems
<mae-ubu1004> Hi everyone, i've got a question
<Pablo-bs> hola
<Pablo-bs> que tal?
<Pablo-bs> alguna chica para chatear?
<overclucker> Dralid: in fdisk make sure the partition you created is type 83, then use mkfs.ext4 /dev/partition#
<bobweaver> !es | Pablo-bs
<ubottu> Pablo-bs: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pablo-bs> girls?
<pedahzur> So, I know about system76, and like what I've heard and read.  Does anyone have any other pointers for a reliable, established vendor that sells works-with-ubunut laptops?
<Nach0z> Pablo-bs: no aqui, hombre.
<flowerpot> So if services-admin is gone, sysv-rc-conf and bum are both incompatible with Upstart, what's the supported method for managing services in Ubuntu now?
<StepNjump> I lost my audio.. the only thing I have done is do a ./configuration and make on package curl-7.20.0.tar.gz (not even make install).. Of course nothing shows in dpkg. Could these events be related?
<mae-ubu1004> Can somebody recommend me a mkv player for Xubuntu  10.04  ?
<Dralid> overclucker: ext4 is not supported by TomatoUSB :)
<mg_> mae-ubu1004: vlc?
<Nach0z> mae-ubu1004: VLC
<hydrox24> flowerpot: use the services command
<zykotick9> mae-ubu1004: or when you're ready mplayer
<overclucker> Dralid: mkfs.<Tab>
<mae-ubu1004> Ah!, should have expected,  i will go for VLC, thanks mg_ and NAch0z
<flowerpot> hydrox24, what command is that?
<SolarNRT> Can I make a virtual wifi card in VMware for linus?
<SolarNRT> linux
<hydrox24> flowerpot: it allows you to start/stop/restart and get the status of services
<bobweaver> SolarNRT: yes
<SolarNRT> how?
<bobweaver> qemu and virtual box atleast
<SolarNRT> when i go airmon-ng start wlan0 it only finds a dcpclient
<bobweaver> bridged ?
<Pyro-Repo> okay lads, i've got a slight problem, i have tried , i have searched and read, but my rtorrent-0.8.6, will not compile from source with xml-rpc on my Ubuntu 10.04(32bit server
<zykotick9> bobweaver: be aware that SolarNRT is not using ubuntu (but a based on ubuntu distro)
<Pyro-Repo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823324/
<bobweaver> thanks zykotick9
<bobweaver> let me guess backtrack
<zykotick9> 10 points
<RsB_> Before I enter a bug, I want to make sure it is not a feature. In the system settings under network, if you set the setting to automatic, you are not prompted for password. Changing to the other 2 settings do prompt which I think is desired behavior.
<zykotick9> Pyro-Repo: why are you compiling rtorrent?  Isn't that the version in Lucid already?
<RsB_> sorry, proxy setting to automatic
<SolarNRT> sorry dhclient3 is all airmon-ng start wlan0 comes up with
<Pyro-Repo> zykotick9: because i want to use Rutorrent, which require it to run xml-rpc, which needs it to be compiled with it
<SolarNRT> ahem ubuntu
<zykotick9> Pyro-Repo: ahh, well good luck.
<hydrox24> RsB_: I guess the password is on the other two is to stop evasion of prxies
<hydrox24> RsB_: Does it ask for a password if you change it from manual to automatic
<RsB_> I thought about that but why password protect setting to 'none'?
<Pyro-Repo> but from these errors, what is is expectring that it is not getting
<RsB_> No, going from anything to auto, no password, anything to the other 2 it prompts
<hydrox24> RsB_: Thanks for offering to report it, I suggest you go ahead and file the report
<RsB_> ok, I just didn't want to waste anybody's time if it was on purpose.. thanks for the quick answer
<RsB_> Thanks again hydrox24
<StepNjump> Could someone tell me what this does please? sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<flowerpot> hydrox24, but how would I tell the system to start program X under conditions Y?  In the SysV world I would like to say "start sshd in runlevels 2, 3, 4, and 5 and stop it in runlevels 0, 1, and 6" - how do I do that in Upstart?
<bobweaver> `uname -r `  is kernel version ?
<overclucker> Pyro-Repo: see if installing libxmlrpc-c3 and libxmlrpc-c3-dev helps. you'll need to make clean and configure again
<StepNjump> I lost my audio, I hope it will fix it
<StepNjump> another reboot!
<hydrox24> flowerpot: ok, that isn't what the service command is used for, but are you aware of rc.d?
<flowerpot> hydrox24, yes, but that paradigm is SysV, not Upstart.  Upstart doesn't use rc.d directories or runlevels, as I understand it.  Isn't that right?
<Pyro-Repo> overclucker: i found out, and doing the opposite of what you said was tha answer, the build'ed one and the ubuntu one overlapped, even though i did not know it was there
<Pyro-Repo> overclucker: thanks for your input anyways ^^
<overclucker> Pyro-Repo: always happy not to be of help dX
<zykotick9> !upstart | flowerpot i don't think there's too much info on upstart, but
<ubottu> flowerpot i don't think there's too much info on upstart, but: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rebe> How do I totaly disable hibernation ?
<hydrox24> flowerpot: not sure, sorry
<bite> I have a locked folder on a hard drive, titled "lost+found.' How can I access it?
<Ben64> bite: you have to use sudo
<bite> Ben64: Should I open an elevated file browser?
<hydrox24> rebe: edit this file: /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy
<bite> sudo cd <filepath> doesn't work for me.
<hydrox24> and there are two sections, one for suspend and one for hibernate
<hydrox24> bite: me neither
<Ben64> bite: what are you trying to accomplish exactly
<hydrox24> bite: log in as root (sudo -i) then just cd <dir>
<rebe> hydrox24:
<rebe> <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>
<rebe> <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<rebe> this ? switch places of no and yes ?
<FloodBot1> rebe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hydrox24> rebe: should only have to change allow_active
<hydrox24> if that doesn't work, then you can witch the other one too
<rebe> doesn;t work I can still hibernate
<hydrox24> rebe: then go ahead and switch both ig you want to.
<hydrox24> rebe: note: it only disables the link in the menu
<hydrox24> just discovered
<rebe> well not for me, do I have to restart ?
<dagerik> When I drag a file onto a launcher icon, how can I get the filename?
<rebe> oh yea, in power settings it does
<hydrox24> rebe: hmmmm
<rebe> but I wanna remove it from start menu cose I click it accidently time to time
<hydrox24> rebe: OK, so what function do you want to disable.
<hydrox24> ahhhh
<hydrox24> hold on
<rebe> so I want to remove it from there, or disable it totaly so even when I click it nothing happends
<researcher123> how do I know how much RAm and what version I have
<North> what should I do in order to be able to type the other language on the flash?
<bite> Why does it seem that every single version of ubuntu i download is seemingly corrupt?
<Elssha> if i downloaded a package, how do i install it via terminal?
<hydrox24> rebe: yeh, try restarting gnome (logout/login) then check again
<overclucker> bite: windows corrupt, or checksum corrupt?
<Elssha> an icon theme
<bite> overclucker: When booted, corrupt.
<bite> overclucker: occurs with many different linux distros too
<overclucker> bite: you mean it checks the disk for errors?
<bite> overclucker: i've checked tghem for errors, but it appears fine until i boot in and viola.
<compdoc> researcher123, version of ubuntu? you might try the command:    lsb_release -a
<bite> i get white bars on sections of unity that shouldn't be there, overclucker
<rebe> it works, thx!
<etyrnal> can anyone help me figure out if i have the right drivers installed/active on my system to make my agp radeon 7500 card's opengl 3d acceleration work?
<overclucker> bite: you should get a screenshot
<etyrnal> or where is a better place to ask? (ubuntu 11.04)
<bite> overclucker: i just booted into archlinux, i'll get that to you if i can
<BoyOfWuHan> etyrnal,I also want to know this...
<etyrnal> BoyOfWuHan, which Ubuntu r u running?
<BoyOfWuHan> I use debian..
<urlin2u> etyrnal, I just came on you want to repost you stuff?
<BoyOfWuHan> etyrnal ,Debian
<etyrnal> urlin2u, You want me to repost my issue?
<urlin2u> BoyOfWuHan, there is a #debian channel
<hydrox24> etyrnal: I know
<etyrnal> hydrox24, r u willing 2 help ?
<hydrox24> etyrnal: go into the additional drivers section of system settings
<etyrnal> hydrox24, ok...
<urlin2u> etyrnal, I missed I just came yeah if you want to you seemed to think there might be other channels.
<urlin2u> it*
<etyrnal> hydrox24, searching for additional drivers...
<etyrnal> hydrox24, "no proprietary drivers are in us eon this system"
<etyrnal> urlin2u, trying to get opengl working on ati radeon 7500 agp under ubuntu 11.04
<etyrnal> on^
<urlin2u> etyrnal, I see now if nobody responds the is a ##linux channel as well
<urlin2u> there*
<etyrnal> i wasn't sure where to start
<etyrnal> i did scour the net for a while tho
<etyrnal> been trying to solve this for days...  i think linux gurus are being abducted by aliens...  there seem to be fewer and fewer available these days...
<Mike9863> My laptop fan does not turn off. Is there anyway to fix this?
<rebe> hydrix24: thx I forgot your nick when I relogged, it works.
<hydrox24> rebe: great!
<urlin2u> etyrnal, you see this yet?
<urlin2u> etyrnal, as far as graphics I can just set you up withe wiki's with a little google foo. :D
<DrBrownbear> are there any good stylus based alternatives for onenote on ubuntu? I've tried google it and most of the discussions are fairly old and aren't very helpful
<hydrox24> etyrnal: run this please: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<hydrox24> and post the output here please
<hydrox24> DrBrownbear: Stylus?
<DrBrownbear> I have a convertible laptop/tablet. Basically I'd like to be able to write my notes...highlight, use different colored ink for emphasis, etc.
<hydrox24> DrBrownbear: try basKet
<hydrox24> DrBrownbear: but otherwise no, there aren't many OneNote alternatives
<urlin2u> MikeCamel, might help to have your computer model at the least so we can search if needed with it.
<DrBrownbear> thanks for the help hydrox24
<hydrox24> DrBrownbear: That's OK
<North> how can i overwrite /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so?
<North> by using sudo command?
<iMoon> if it belongs to the user root, yes.
<iMoon> try ls -l filename to see who its owner is
<North> ?
<iMoon> botnet much>?
<imnichol> holy netsplit batman!
<iMoon> rofl
<iMoon> ohhh
<North> please help.
<iMoon> netsplit.
<iMoon> North, yes?
<iMoon> What do you need?
<North> how to overwrite the specified file by using sudo?
<sunrunner20> how do you prevent x from starting by default?
<iMoon> sudo cp <source-file> <dest-file>
<hydrox24> North: overwrite it with waht?
<North> libflashplayer.so
<sec_> iMoon: how su to root?
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: add "text" to the kernel boot  line
<zykotick9> North: i'd suggest you make a backup first "cd /usr/share/ubufox/plugins" then "sudo cp libflashplayer.so libflashplayer.so.backup"
<iMoon> sec_, use the sudo builtin.
<etyrnal> hydrox24, $ sudo lspci -nn | grep VGA
<etyrnal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] [1002:5157]
<dlentz> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iMoon> su root will only work if root is not locked, and unlocking root is dangerous.
<zykotick9> !text | sunrunner20
<ubottu> sunrunner20: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<urlin2u> North, just for yucks what are you trying to do by overwriting?
<sunrunner20> sweet, I've been searchign for that for 3 hours
<dlentz> North, why put libflashplayer.so in that dir?
<zykotick9> dlentz: my question, what is ubufox ;)
<North> urlin2u: i cannot type Korean characters in the flashplayer. some Korean advised to do like this.
<dlentz> zykotick9, it's just some customizations to FF
<North> dlentz: can it be the answer?
<Josh89> hi evry1
<hydrox24> Josh89: yo!
<urlin2u> North, there is a #ubuntu-ko channel as well they might have some answers.
<North> urlin2u: i already asked, but nobody answered
<iMoon> North, several people have answered you.
<urlin2u> North, not sure I would take a answer like that with a how to as being to serious.
<urlin2u> without
<iMoon> To copy a file from one location to another (overwriting the destination file if it already exists), use cp
<aboudreault> hi, do you know any good News reader client? (text and binaries support)?
<North> iMoon: I mean somebody in the channel ubuntu-ko
<bbb1> where in ubuntu can you close a port
<sunrunner20> It didn't work :|
<urlin2u> North, ##linux is a good channel as well.
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: what error did it give you?
<zykotick9> sunrunner20: how did you do it?  with the E at grub?
<sunrunner20> yea
<North> iMoon: Like sudo cp [new files] [existing files]?
<North> urlin2u: OK let me try.
<iMoon> North, yes.
<zykotick9> sunrunner20: do you always want to boot to text or only as a one time thing?
<sunrunner20> "error: unknown command 'text'"
<North> iMoon: I downloaded new files on the desktop. can you tell me the path of this?
<sunrunner20> always boot text, preferably
<iMoon> North, what is the name of the user of whom the files are on?
<iMoon> of whom's desktop **
<zykotick9> sunrunner20: "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" make the change there, you might want to paste the line here to verify it's correct.  Then "sudo update-grub".
<North> iMoon: my name, ram
<kaen> user whose desktop the files are on*
<sunrunner20> I want to run the VM with 128meg ram, and x is hogging 70meg
<iMoon> North, the path to that user's desktop is: /home/ram/Desktop
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: does it need to be ubuntu?
<sunrunner20> doesn't have to be
<Josh89> iMoon?
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: try adding init=/bin/sh
<Josh89> I'm actually on Ubuntu right now
<Josh89> I need help deleting files from a folder
<Josh89> It says something about a permission error
<zykotick9> hydrox24: doesn't that boot to a shell instead of logging in?
<bbb1> where in ubuntu can you close a port and what is port 2009 use for
<Josh89> Can you help me iMoon?
<sunrunner20> boot to shell is fine
<sunrunner20> unless services don't start
<iMoon> Josh, if any of the files in the directory belong to the root user, you must run the command with sudo.
<urlin2u> sunrunner20, only a couple of linux releases that will run with that small a ram
<hydrox24> Josh89: try removeing the files as root
<Josh89> How do I do it?
<overclucker> Josh89: sudo rm /path/to/file
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: try running a bare minimum arch linux or use puppy linux
<zykotick9> bbb1: "lsof | grep 2009" might tell you
<Josh89> How Can I Run As Root?
<ejv> North: if you're unsure about how to use a command, you can type 'man <command', so for instance, 'man cp'
<Josh89> Sudo -eat -dick?
<iMoon> Josh, to run a command with root privileges: sudo <command>
<Josh89> nah just playing
<ejv> s/<command/<command>/g
<sunrunner20> The 128 is just for as a server, I can do 3gb when i'm acctually working with stuff
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: try adding init=/bin/sh
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: try adding init=/bin/sh to the kernel boot line
<pangolin> Josh89: please mind your language and topic.
<zykotick9> sunrunner20: i believe the init thing is bad advice, but do whatever you want.
<urlin2u> sunrunner20, you are getting  help as of now but this is ubuntu support
<sunrunner20> urlin2u: there's a difference?
<ejv> can't you stop x from loading simply by adjusting your runlevel
<urlin2u> sunrunner20, the channel rules think so not my rules
<zykotick9> ejv: not in debian/ubuntu
 * ejv must be getting old
<zykotick9> !runlevel > ejv
<ubottu> ejv, please see my private message
<ejv> up hill both ways in the snow, off my lawn, etc etc
<North> iMoon: the message says " cp: cannot stat '/home/ram/desktop/libflashplayer.so':No such file or directory"
<overclucker> sunrunner20: there is also the text kernel option
<zykotick9> North: desktop vs Desktop
<iMoon> North, try making Desktop capital
<North> i see
<ejv> zykotick9: i don't need to do it, was asking on behalf of sunrunner20 , but thx for the info ;)
<sunrunner20> ejv: Don't worry, that was my first thought too.
<zykotick9> ejv: that alternative is to actually disable the Windows Manager from starting (historically GDM, forget the current one)
<overclucker> zykotick9: i thinky you mean display manager, but yes that should work
<zykotick9> overclucker: sorry, yes you're correct
<ejv> sounds like a perfect segue into the merits of gentoo use flags ^_^: -gtk -x -kde, etc :D
 * ejv chuckles
<danes> Hello, I am having problems while trying to open a word 2010 document. Libre office always crashes and closes immediately before displaying anything. Anyone can help me?
<danes> .docx file
<urlin2u> danes, try abiword needs to be installed
<hydrox24> sunrunner20: aren't you gonna try the init=/bin/sh suggestion?
<sunrunner20> hydrox24: did, booted regular
<sunrunner20> hold on, I might have just gotten the 'text' line suggestion to work
<overclucker> sunrunner20: try adding 'text' to the kernel line. remove quiet and splash if you have them
<Dralid> Thank you, bobweaver and overclucker. The drive formatted wonderfully
<samsamsupersam> i've got a friend whose wireless card is not supported past 10.04. Can he install the 10.04 driver in 11.10?
<overclucker> Dralid: np, have fun with your super router
<bluenemo> hi guys. i'm having exactly this bug: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=418450 and i applied the fix (edited the cryptroot file), however it still fails.. got ubuntu 10.04 cryptsetup 1.1.0
<ubottu> Debian bug 418450 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup: --key-file=- does not work as advertised" [Minor,Fixed]
<dlentz> samsamsupersam, what wireless card is it?
<bluenemo> my problem: i'm trying to write a keyscript for cryptsetup... so as piping to stdout does not work, booting does not work
<samsamsupersam> dlentz: broadcom 4322 802.11a/b/g/n/ Wireless LAN Controller
<sunrunner20> The text option seems to work, but ubuntu proceeds to lockup during boot. Or at least hang for a long time at a specific spot
<SolarNRT> How do I bridge eth1 to wlan0?
<zykotick9> sunrunner20: are you trying to use 128MB RAM still?
<SolarNRT> what command do I need?
<sunrunner20> no, I uped it to 256 for testing
<zykotick9> sunrunner20: that's still VERY little RAM, don't expect any speed.
<dlentz> samsamsupersam, it's not supported by additional drivers?
<Erealz> those anyone run desura?
<ejv> open a new bug report bluenemo
<dagerik> Damn, the Ubuntu One broke a couple of things because of the whitespace in the foldername :(
<samsamsupersam> dlentz: it shows in the list and he activated it, but the wireless is still not working
<FesterJester> Can anyone give me a hand with creating a Live CD from an installation?
<samsamsupersam> dlentz: he found a site that says BCM4322 is not supported
<dlentz> and he used b43-fwcutter to get the firmware?
<samsamsupersam> tried that too
<dlentz> ah
<sunrunner20> zykotick9: trying again with a full gig, stalls at the same spot. But text boot appears to work now, if it crashs i'll move on to puppy linux
<ejv> FesterJester: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<urlin2u> FesterJester, http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<FesterJester> ejv: already there and tried following that.
<urlin2u> FesterJester, and what happened
<hitman> hello I have a ptite question, how we should mention a pc which is in return for a remote connection from my position as the remote PC is one ip subnet, if anyone knows a link that can m 'I am interested lessee
<FesterJester> urlin2u: doesnt do what I am trying to do. Adds the ubuntu desktop and such
<ejv> nobody will hold your hand, but if you provide *very* specific errors messages and details, some people might be able to help
<dlentz> samsamsupersam, is the device in this list? there are different variants of bcm4322
<dlentz> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<zykotick9> !fr | hitman i'm just guessing
<ubottu> hitman i'm just guessing: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FesterJester> so far this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 has givin me a working base, but when I add vncserver to the build it won't boot
<jjmil03> test anyone there?
<samsamsupersam> dlentz: lspci doesn't show the pci-id, where can i get that?
<FesterJester> urlin2u: I make it to the "Cleanup the ChRoot Env" section and cannot make it past
<jjmil03> test anyone see this?
<FesterJester> yup
<urlin2u> FesterJester, I have only used it to make a copy of a ubuntu install out of curiosity, worked fine for that.
<jjmil03> thanks
<samsamsupersam> dlentz: 14e4:432b partially in 2.6.39+
<FesterJester> urlin2u: I have the feeling I have fallen into something way over my head with this project.
<acerimmer> wuhan
<urlin2u> FesterJester, I was referencing my firs link as well.
<urlin2u> first
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan: greetings
<FesterJester> urlin2u: yeah the remastersys. It adds the ubuntu desktop package with some other apps of which I don't need
<urlin2u> FesterJester, it will copy exactly what you have if run that way.
<yashy> quit
<urlin2u> FesterJester, is run from a terminal as well if I recollect.
<FesterJester> urlin2u: hmm…will have to go back and reread to see if I missed something
<overclucker> yashy: /quit
<yashy> Can someone help me install libsound2? I'm getting an error: http://pastebin.com/z1nh8AUU
<yashy> reinstall
<zykotick9> yashy: try just "aptitude purge libasound2" to remove it
<yashy> zykotick9: I'm trying to reinstall, so I don't lose my cpl dozen dependancies?
<JadedJacob> Has anyone come up with a good replacement for splitview 2011 in ubuntu?
<BlueProtoman> Anyone know why my hardware  acceleration isn't working?  I'm using Ubuntu 11.04, on a Samsung QX411-W01.  It's got two GPUs, managed via Optimus; a Intel HD Graphics 3000 and a nVidia GeForce 520M.  I've gotten it working before via Bumblebee, but it's not running now.  Any tips?
<zykotick9> yashy: ok, sorry i can't be more help.  good luck.
<demonix> hi anyone here fuck cats?
<BlueProtoman> Friend of mine does.
<demonix> cat fuckers? are you here?
<zykotick9> demonix: go play elsewhere
<BlueProtoman> No, he doesn't use IRC.
<demonix> you
<demonix> just fuck off you
<BlueProtoman> demonix: I think the guys in #openpandora would love to play with you.
<BlueProtoman> Tell them I sent you
<urlin2u> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<elky> demonix, do you plan to start behaving properly?
<demonix> elky, nope
<mae-ubu1004> a
<ariane5> av
<ariane5> ax
<ariane5> ae
<mae-ubu1004> aeiou (?)
<[deXter]> qwerty ?
<troy-> i am trying to install from USB - the installer says "your installation cd-rom could not be mounted"
<hydrox24> troy-: what version of ubuntu?
<troy-> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64+mac.iso
<hydrox24> your trying to install on a mac?
<hydrox24> or just amd64
<troy-> amd64
<hydrox24> ok
<ariane5> i have the same
<ariane5> hardware problem
<urlin2u> troy-,  saw a suggestion yesterday to use a minimal net install as there may be kernel problems
<hydrox24> and so the USB is booting fine, but at what point during the install does it throw the error?
<urlin2u> troy-, same symptoms
<troy-> after i have selected keyboard layout and lang
<ariane5> mainboard not boot usb
<troy-> hydrox24: i'm sure there is a way to manually mount the fs in cli - i just dont know how
<ariane5> not the same
<troy-> having trouble identifying the usb hdd in /dev
<hydrox24> troy-: so do you boot all the way into the live USB or just choose install from the USB boot menu?
<troy-> and there is no fdisk :P
<troy-> all the way into the live usb
<hydrox24> ok
<zykotick9> hydrox24: notice the alternate in troy's iso?
<hydrox24> zykotick9: ahh thanks
<troy-> what have i done :(
<FesterJester> hydrox24: I think troy- has the wrong iso image
<GTRsdk2> alright
<hydrox24> FesterJester: no, he seems to know his way around
<GTRsdk2> so I had an instance of xchat open, then I killed lxpanel... Is there a way to get back to the earlier instance of XChat?
<hydrox24> troy-: what about gparted?
<FesterJester> hydrox24: I thought the +mac isos were for the apple computers only?
<researcher123> how do I know how much RAM my system has
<hydrox24> FesterJester: OR amd64
<zykotick9> researcher123: "free" in a terminal will show you
<GTRsdk2> researcher123: sysinfo may know
<hydrox24> troy-: If you go: ls /dev/disk/by-label/
<hydrox24> troy-: that may help
<zykotick9> troy-: i'd suggest you get the regular amd64 LiveCD iso, if you're using a USB install
<FesterJester> hydrox24: Oh. Thanks for the tip.
<urlin2u> !ram | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<troy-> i only have by-id and by-path -- checked both previously and they only mention the ssd (not usb)
<GTRsdk2> urlin2u: might be a good idea to see what the bot will say before command info out
<troy-> zykotick9: thanks -- i'll try that
<urlin2u> GTRsdk2, ???
<hydrox24> troy-: try lsusb
<researcher123> My system was running fast but last week suddenly became slow.What can I do ?
<troy-> hydrox24: too late :( i formatted the usb
<GTRsdk2> urlin2u: I don't think that was very helpful for the situation at hand
<urlin2u> GTRsdk2, glad you feel that way. :D
<GTRsdk2> researcher123: did you install anything that makes it slow down?
<researcher123> GTRsdk2: Dont remember specifically
<researcher123> GTRsdk2: I often keep installing/uninstalling programs
<GTRsdk2> researcher123: do you use Ubuntu 3D or Ubuntu 2D/
<zykotick9> researcher123: in a terminal if you run "top" what is your load at?
<researcher123> GTRsdk2: how do I know that
<Mafeki> I have a sony CD=R 700MB could I fit ubuntu on that thing?
<researcher123> at top this is running- empathy,compiz
<hydrox24> troy-: oh, OK
<neronin> Does anyone know how to cut an active connection from a specific ip to my server? We have a basic chat on our server and would like to be able to kick people out. I know this is a silly solution but until we have a proper solution on the front end side it would do it for now.
<troy-> where can i find a list of faster mirrors? :/
<troy-> 2 hrs to download 700mb lol
<urlin2u> troy-, in software sources you can search for the fastest.
<Mafeki> will ubuntu fit on a 700MB CD?
<FesterJester> troy: i suggest torrent
<iMoon> Mafeki it should
<GTRsdk2> Mafeki: the release ISOs should
<troy-> urlin2u: sorry - where is that section?
<researcher123> anyone can guide on how to regain the lost speed of a 64 bit Ubuntu 11.10 system?
<ariane5> iso is for cd or dvd
<urlin2u> Mafeki, the development is oversized is all I believe for regular installs
<[deXter]> neronin, what software/platform is the chat and the server running?
<GTRsdk2> ariane5: ISO is basically a disc image, whether CD, DVD, BlueRay, or even bigger
<ariane5> i know
<GTRsdk2> that's good
<neronin> [deXter]:  the chat is Cometchat and the server is LAMP
<Mafeki> GTRsdk2, iMoon, urlin2u: It's 695.29MB for the iso. all I got to do is burn the iso on a cd?
<researcher123> how can I fully uninstall the programs which are less frequently used?
<urlin2u> Mafeki, yep
<FesterJester> Mafeki: yeah
<iMoon> [10:33:46 PM] <iMoon> size of ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso: 695 MB (729,067,520 bytes)
<urlin2u> Mafeki, choose a slower speed
<iMoon> wrong channel previously lol
<FesterJester> researcher123: sudo apt-get remove
<neronin> [deXter]:  we do know the ip's of the users so i though before we have kick solution in place we could do it the hard way for now, if it's possible
<GTRsdk2> Mafeki: you need to write it onto the CD so it isn't simply put on as one file.
<Mafeki> ahh
<Mafeki> I use poweriso does that burn cds I haven't checked yet?
<zykotick9> researcher123: FYI uninstalling unused programs is very unlikely to improve you system's speed... just sayin'
<urlin2u> Mafeki, burn as an image
<hydrox24> troy-: try using a torrent?
<FesterJester> researcher123: and/or sudo apt-get purge
<FesterJester> anyone here good with vncserver
<Ben64> !anyone | FesterJester
<ubottu> FesterJester: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Mafeki> Thanks guys.
<baei> they just being obnoxius
<FesterJester> Ben64: are you good with vncserver?
<baei> apple fanboys
<[deXter]> neronin, you can use the cutter app..  it's as simple as   "cutter 202.54.1.20" or w/e
<Ben64> FesterJester: the point of the !anyone thing was to say "just ask your question"
<Tostada> I installed "Elementary Dark" with synaptic package manager. Now when when I open the package manager it automatically closes. Any ideas.? Thanks
<FesterJester> I did ask my question
<neronin> [deXter]:  ah, great, just want i needed. Thanks!
<urlin2u> !details | FesterJester
<ubottu> FesterJester: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FesterJester> very well, let me reword
<[deXter]> neronin, also, look into "tcpkill"
<neronin> will do
<troy-> whats the fastest mirror these days?
<xangua> troy-: the closest to you
<scientes> help! I as stuck in magnifier mode in 10.04
<urlin2u> troy-, we don't know that but ubuntu will tell which one is right now.
<lou_buntu> join #gumsti
<lou_buntu> ah
<scientes> pls
<troy-> proximity shouldnt matter too much - throughput from this mirror is just terrible
<FesterJester> I am creating a LiveCD from an installation using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 as a guide. Works great until I add vnc4server which asks for a password before I can login, but I cant type a password
<scientes> this computer is totally unusally while stuck in magnifier mode
<scientes> side-scrolling, but very very magnified in
<Mafeki> IS THIS 32 BIT ONE http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6744182/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Ben64> Mafeki: don't get it from there
<scientes> Mafeki, yes
<FesterJester> Mafeki: go to the ubuntu site
<Mafeki> What if the unbuntu one is larger?
<scientes> Mafeki, it is not, and if it was you would still want that one as it would be the real one
<FesterJester> Mafeki: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<scientes> ^^^ FesterJester has the one you want if you have an old computer
<scientes> but please I am stuck in magnify mode
<scientes> what do i press?
<urlin2u> scientes, orca?
<Mafeki> What is long term support?
<sudeep> hi
<scientes> urlin2u, I hit command plus comething or something
<GTRsdk2> Mafeki: more than 18 months of support (in updates)
<scientes> and now its side-scrolling very close
<Ben64> !lts | Mafeki
<ubottu> Mafeki: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<scientes> and i dont know how to get out of it, I am using 1004
<pangolin> Mafeki: use http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt instead
<scientes> like each character is like 90 px high
<scientes> and i have to move the mouse to read IRC
<Mafeki> Do I want LTS?
<GTRsdk2> Mafeki: you don't have to downlaod Ubuntu from TPB... it is pretty awesome that way
<Ben64> scientes: do you have compiz
<scientes> Mafeki, probably not, you want 11.10
<urlin2u> scientes, have you tried just logging out and back in since it seems to be a temporary
<xangua> scientes: if you mean compiz magnifier, try: metacity --replace &
<xangua> you can enable compiz latter with: compiz --replace &
<scientes> urlin2u, I believe so
<GTRsdk2> Mafeki: a new LTS comes in 3 month, so you might want 11.10
<Mafeki> ah okay
<scientes> xangua, good idea, should have thought about that
<scientes> worked **phew**
<FesterJester> I am creating a LiveCD from an installation using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 as a guide. Works great until I add vnc4server which asks for a password before I can login, but I cant type a password
<scientes> FesterJester, don;t have a keyboard?
<scientes> wait, there are better vnc clients than that
<FesterJester> scientes: I do, but it will not type
<FesterJester> scientes: server not client
<scientes> FesterJester, there is an onscreen keyboard, in gnome-shell you can get to it from the accessability menu
<Daniel_gusmao> ani brasilian ???
<FesterJester> scientes: i have no gui, just terminal
<scientes> Daniel_gusmao, #ubuntu-br
<Daniel_gusmao> ok
<rstat1> What's a good way to write a disk image to an SD card, that doesn't use dd
<zykotick9> FesterJester: if you only have terminal, why are you using VNC?  Wouldn't SSH make more sense?
<zykotick9> rstat1: cat?
<scientes> rstat1, there is nothing wrong with dd
<hydrox24> FesterJester: It's normal for the password not to appear in terminal
<urlin2u> rstat1, this a install?
<scientes> and cat will not work with raw drives
<zykotick9> scientes: it most certainly will!
<rstat1> No there isn't I agree. But whenever I use dd the image turns out un-bootable
<zykotick9> scientes: infact, it's recommended method for the new hybrid ISOs
<scientes> ooooooo, sry
<rstat1> this is a raw disk img I'm working with
<urlin2u> rstat1, of what?
<FesterJester> zykotick9 and hydrox24: wow, I feel dumb now. Forgot that it might work though serial login
<scientes> zykotick9, is it just cat foo.iso > /dev/sdx ?
<rstat1> the mer based plasma active thing that was released a while back
<zykotick9> scientes: yup - no partition, is correct
<scientes> no partition for isolinux support
<troy-> torrent is fast woo
<zykotick9> scientes: it's writing to the drive, not a partition on the drive
<FesterJester> troy-: good
<scientes> troy-, thats cause it is backed by well-connected servers, instead of just end-users
<scientes> thats why you don't really need to torrent them, I would recommend .jidgo with apt-cacher-ng (not for Live CDs)
<wiel> i just tried to install a plugin by running this command "./bin/plugin -install river-couchdb", ubuntu tries to download it but fails. why? what protocol was being used?
<scientes> wiel, plugin for what?
<wiel> for elasticsearch
<wiel> its a search engine Im hosting
<scientes> not exactly sure what you are doing wiel, but strace and ltrace let you see alot of what is going on in processes, without viewing source code
<wiel> well aws-ec2 is hosting it
<scientes> its easy to see them from htop
<oneliner> request for recomendations; capturing screen motion, screencast, suggestions? capture only a given area
<rebe> If I'm dl torrents, and ubuntu suspends, they stop ?
<zykotick9> rebe: yes
<zykotick9> oneliner: have you tried gtk-recordmydesktop?
<rebe> :<
<oneliner> zykotick9:  am on gnome, should i try that?
<urlin2u> rebe, yes
<zykotick9> oneliner: that's up to you?
<North> can I shutdown the PC by typing the command?
<oneliner> though gtk bit meant gui dependency
<zykotick9> North: "sudo shutdown -h now" is one method.
<North> zykotick9: thanks,
<zykotick9> oneliner: there is recordmydesktop if you don't need a GUI interface
<oneliner> i do :/
<celestial> i have a question iis it possiable to use remote desktop to install ubuntu on a machine with no monitor any help would be appriciated
<Mafeki> OH like a dedicated server?
<celestial> yea that or to attempt a cluster of some sorts
<scientes> celestial, of course it is----using a chroot is common
<scientes> you can also use pre-formatted drives, or drive image
<scientes> or start using the alternative installer, and then switch to ssh with the debian-installer ssh module
<scientes> celestial, do any of those sound possible from your situation?
<celestial> will remote desktop work for that so i can see whats going on
<scientes> celestial, with ssh, you access it over ssh, after starting the install
<scientes> (with vga or a serial console)
<scientes> so text mode
<scientes> otherwise, if you have an existing linux system (fedora for example) and you wish to replace it, you can use debootstrap http://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<celestial> what package do i need for the vga or serial console that sounds like what im talking about
<scientes> celestial, download the alternative installer, and select "expert install" graphical or not
<harovali> hi, what user should I put in the window that opens when I point my browser to http://localhost:631 , the cups administration interface ?  root does not work
<scientes> and then select the ssh module when you get to that point in the install
<zykotick9> celestial: initially, you DO need a monitor/keyboard to start the install
<scientes> ^^^^
<scientes> unless you use debootstrap
<Armageddon> how do I edit grub configuration ?
<scientes> or use an existing hard drive
<scientes> Armageddon, through /etc/grub.d/
<zykotick9> Armageddon: depends, but check /etc/default/grub
<urlin2u> Armageddon, what's your goal to edit?
<scientes> and then run setup-grub to update the real grub conf in /boot
<celestial> ok then do i just connect a vga cable to my other pc
<zykotick9> scientes: the command is update-grub to update configs
<scientes> whoops
<scientes> i should use command completion first :)
<Armageddon> urlin2u, add Gentoo ;)
<scientes> Archtivity, #ubuntu-offtopic
<zykotick9> Armageddon: "sudo update-grub" might/should automatically add it
<oneliner> ok so now i cant find a way to stop it :)
<urlin2u> Armageddon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<Armageddon> zykotick9, I'd prefer to add it myself though as custom thanks
<Mafeki> Once I burn ubuntu onto a disc will is install as a pertition? I'm using windows now.
<Armageddon> urlin2u, thank you that would be helpful
<urlin2u> Armageddon, cool.:D
<scientes> Mafeki, there are two ways to install, inside windows with Wubi, or in its own partition next to windows, by booting the LiveCD
<scientes> the advantage of Wubi is that you can uninstall it from windows, but the downside is that suspend and hibernate will not work
<Mafeki> alright that's what ill do then make its own partition.
<urlin2u> Mafeki, you will need to build a partition in ubuntu or install alongside, make sure you know partition types and amount limitations
<zykotick9> Mafeki: if you plan on keeping Ubuntu, use the LiveCD.  Wubi is a "test it out" sorta thing.
<bobweaver> Mafeki:  what is your Ram ?
<Mafeki> I have poor ram this is an old computer.
<Mafeki> and that's why I decided to use ubuntu.
<scientes> if you have <512MB you should use the alternative installer
<scientes> and consider lubuntu (lxde) and xubuntu (xfce)
<Mafeki> alternative installer?
<scientes> the debian installer, instead of the LiveCD
<Mafeki> yeah I do have 512MBs
<zykotick9> scientes: seeing as Ubuntu requires 1GB of memory, with <512MB use a different spin of ubuntu (or different distro)
<indystor1> does (or will) linux support large (3tb+) hard drives?
<bobweaver> Mafeki:  when you boot ther cd there is too options one to try one to install but with your computer you might want to look at lubuntu
<urlin2u> indystor1, yep
<scientes> indystor1, yes, but IIRC you need to use GPT partition tables
<urlin2u> does
<harushimo> hey everyone, i want to use content management system for my webserver..which one wouId I use for ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<scientes> (i.e. not MSDOS partition table)
<harushimo> what does ubuntu prefer in a CMS?
<indystor1> ok cool thanks- been using ubuntu server 11.10 a couple months on an older system and I love it- going to try and build a newer system with bigger drives in it and want expansion capability- thanks guys!!!
<Mafeki> what's lubuntu is that just another install method?
<scientes> Mafeki, try this http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<scientes> Mafeki, lubuntu just mean it installs the lxde package instead of GNOME/unity
<bobweaver> !lubuntu | Mafeki
<ubottu> Mafeki: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<hydrox24> Mafeki: it's a different distribution of linux/ubuntu
<zykotick9> Mafeki: your system doesn't meet Ubuntu reqirements.  Lubuntu would probably be a better option.
<harushimo> !drupal
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<harushimo> joomla is better than drupal?
<cheapie> harushimo: (forwarded from dpkg at #debian-bots): Drupal is an open source content management system, packaged for Debian as drupal6.  dh-make-drupal can be used to make Debian  packages of Drupal modules/themes.  General FAQ: http://drupal.org/node/202799  http://www.drupal.org/  #drupal-support on  irc.freenode.net.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer (square-like corrupt icon)? only a reboot temp fixes this...
<Mafeki> ALright i'm already downloading ubuntu 11.10 am I good bobweaver or do I need to download something else?
<scientes> Mafeki, ahh here it is http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/lubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<scientes> that will install LXDE, which should run smoother on your older computer
<harushimo> I know its an open cms. I want to know which is good for ubuntu
<harushimo> I run 10.04 LTS
 * bobweaver high fives scientes
<Mafeki> thanks a lot scientes.
<scientes> if you want to try out GNOME later, you can install the ubuntu-desktop-environment package Mafeki
<Mafeki> If I ever get a newer computer GNOME would be better?
<cheapie> harushimo:
<scientes> and the remove it to free up space
<cheapie> Oops.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: this doesn't happen to be a KVM VM is it?
<cheapie> harushimo: < BestBot> The BESTEST CMS is drupal5, because 1 people (100%) said so!
<Mafeki> Will Lubuntu have the same interface as ubuntu?
<scientes> Mafeki, GNOME is the default environment of most distrobutions, ubuntu runs their own shell (unity) instead of the default gnome-shell---its largely a matter of user preference
<bobweaver> Mafeki: no
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: no i've had this error both on an older laptop and a new computer (unity)
<jvcleave>  hello - trying to figure out how to ssh into Beaglebone with this installed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<harushimo> thank you
<cheapie> Mafeki: That's actually the difference...
<bobweaver> !lubuntu  | Mafeki
<ubottu> Mafeki: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: ok, i was curious.  I get mouse pointer corruption with particular kernels in KVM.  Good luck.
<Mafeki> so it's the samething?
<scientes> Mafeki, no
<Mafeki> basically?
<scientes> nope
<scientes> but the programs are the same
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: u was able to fix it in kvm?
<cheapie> Mafeki: Only "under the hood". The interface is different.
<scientes> you can use any program in any GUI
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: nope :(  but haven't really tried.
<Mafeki> Lubunto would be better for tablets?
<scientes> lxde for example does not implament trash
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: i've readed some stuff about making a new xorg.conf file, but not sure this wil fix it
<cheapie> Mafeki: Most likely.
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: what graphics card are you using?
<zykotick9> cheapie: i wouldn't expect lxde to have much/any tablet support actually.
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: both systems have an ati card
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: ummm, well that's my "i'm not touching this" answer.  So good luck.  I hate ati, sorry.
<cheapie> zykotick9: I meant as for how well it would run.
<cheapie> zykotick9: Speed-wise.
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: not sure its grafix card related neither, never seen this error on other ubuntu
<zykotick9> cheapie: resourse-wise, lxde might make sense ;)
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: tnx anyway mate
<cheapie> zykotick9: Yeah... *wonders about fluxbox*
<scientes> zykotick9, its not ati anymore, its been rebranded AMD
 * bobweaver thinks of icewm 
<zykotick9> cheapie: fluxbox or *box is super lightweight, compared to the DEs.  I use awesome on my desktop and love it ;)
 * cheapie thinks of ScrotWM...
<lotuspsychje> what ever happened to enlightment? does it still exist
<cheapie> zykotick9: I use Fluxbox because I can't get ScrotWM to work over LTSP.
<lotuspsychje> !find enlightment
<zykotick9> cheapie: i've used FBox for years ;)  Only recently changed.
<scientes> Mafeki, you should stay away from nautilus (GNOME file manager) on a computer that slow
<ubottu> Package/file enlightment does not exist in oneiric
<scientes> nautilus eats RAM, but also has some killer functionality (IMHO sftp integration with gvfs)
<Mafeki> What are the recommended requirements for GNOME scientes?
<zykotick9> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Mafeki> anyone here prefer lubuntu over ubuntu even though they have a killer computer?
 * cheapie raises hand in response to Mafeki's question
<scientes> pcmanfm is available, and is pretty cool, but as said before ----be aware that there is no trash
<w30> scientes, gvfs works with thunar and xfce4
<overclucker> apparently, unity works really well on tabs
<scientes> w30, thanks for the heads up
 * bobweaver thinks of fvwm
 * cheapie thinks of the command line
<lotuspsychje> it will benefit speed for sure
<lotuspsychje> less eyecandy
<lotuspsychje> overclucker: wich tab?
<w30> scientes, I have no idea how easy it is on low powered computers; it does not stress my i7 16 gig ram box
<zykotick9> scientes: you might also be interested, that ubuntu doesn't use gvfs by default anymore, yes it's using fuse - but you need to manually install gvfs to use it.
<scientes> w30, well, this was 2 years ago, for all i know nautilus could run better on low-ram systems
<cheapie> w30: PCmanFM? It runs fine on my 400MHz box. Nautilus runs fine at about 1.2 GHz.
 * lotuspsychje reccomends ubuntu 64 bit on ssd drive
 * cheapie prepares to throw out cheapo failed SSD
<w30> scientes, yeah, if I had low power like my hp netbook Zi would be looking at lubuntu all the way
<scientes> pcmanfm is very nice and fast
<lotuspsychje> cheapie: what brand?
<cheapie> lotispsychje: It's a "Wintec".
<scientes> w30, if I run a low-end machine, its headless, with maybe a few ssh -X forwarded gui components
<cheapie> s/lotispsychje/lotuspsychje/
<overclucker> lotuspsychje: I was thinking of getting either a galaxy or transformer prime, they both seem to be able to run ubuntu fairly well
<scientes> zykotick9, popularity-contest? install space?
<cheapie> scientes: I use my low-end (400MHz) computer as a thin client.
<scientes> ubuntu could save quite a bit of space by removing mono from the default install
<lotuspsychje> overclucker:cool, didnt know unity could be installed on a tab (not apple my guess?)
<scientes> and using gnotes instead of tomboy
<zykotick9> scientes: they've already announced they're droping mono, because it doesn't run on ARM
<scientes> WOOT--really doesn't run on ARM?
<scientes> even with binfmtmisc?
<zykotick9> scientes: i certainly wouldn't know, i don't own any ARM devices
 * cheapie accidentally rips pants
<lotuspsychje> cheapie: i use transcend ssd
<scientes> http://packages.debian.org/sid/mono-runtime -> armel
<scientes> no mips however
<zykotick9> scientes: sorry, my bad
<scientes> but I definitely like the news of dropping mono, I don't like it
<zykotick9> scientes: nor i.  I've gone to great lengths to keep it off my systems.
<w30> zykotick9, yeah good, Net is being dead ended by Microsoft so Mono might as well die too.
<scientes> porting tomboy to C(++?) took like one day
 * cheapie finishes replacing pants
<Mafeki> lubentu should be faster then windows xp pro?
<jvcleave> speaking of ARM - any Beaglebone users? :)
<cheapie> Random off topic comment - when "maletor" quit, I thought it said "malloc"...
<zykotick9> scientes: but does gnote support syncing yet?  i'm SURE that's an issue for canonical.
<scientes> jvcleave, I have 2 sheevaplugs
<scientes> zykotick9, wouldn't know, I don't use it
<scientes> I email stuff to myself instead
<lotuspsychje> Mafeki: why not try it out for yourself, install lubuntu-desktop
<scientes> Mafeki, yes, lubuntu is faster than XP pro
<scientes> the GUI is about the same weight as XP, but it also uses proper shared libraries, and a modern kernel (linux) which reduces memory consumption and speeds up IO among other things
<Mafeki> lotuspsychje i'm downloading it right now.
<lotuspsychje> Mafeki: as package or iso?
<scientes> the GNOME and KDE guis are significantly bulkier (and more featureful) than XP, and can run slower than XP on <512MB machines on file management and other slightly bulky apps
<Mafeki> Iso
<lotuspsychje> Mafeki: are you on xp right now?
<scientes> also, don't ever use system-monitor, ever---use htop
<Mafeki> yeah
<scientes> or the lxde process monitor looks ok, havn't used it cause i like htop
<zykotick9> scientes: i typically don't like "new-school" replacements for old standbyes, but htop is awesome ;)
<lotuspsychje> Mafeki: you could also download regular ubuntu and install lubuntu-desktop afterwards, so you can test both on your system
<scientes> zykotick9, and top sucks, it should be removed from the default as it is useless for just about everything
<scientes> there are just too many processes running on any system (even headless) to make it remotely useful
<zykotick9> scientes: well, i wouldn't say that - but htop is certainly an improvement
<lotuspsychje> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-4 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 216 kB
<lotuspsychje> cewl
<scientes> well, maybe i never figured out how to use it
<scientes> lotuspsychje, you can even get IO in htop
<lotuspsychje> scientes: is it gui or cmd?
<scientes> ncurses gui (in terminal)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<scientes> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2261 kB, installed size 6900 kB
<scientes> ^another good ncurses gui
<hydrox24> just installed htop
<lotuspsychje> scientes: don't you know a package that can filter malicious services?
<hydrox24> much cooler than top
<scientes> lotuspsychje, ????????---if you only use the ubuntu sources that doesn't exist
<zykotick9> scientes: how do you get I/O?  I see  Sort by: PID,USER,PRI,NI,VIRT,RES,SHR,S,CPU,MEM,TIME,Command
<hydrox24> lotuspsychje: specifically malicious stuff? I though that you would filter everything, then have the human decide what was malicious
<scientes> zykotick9, type "S", then go down to columns, and then select "IO_RATE"
<zykotick9> scientes: i use iotop ususally for IO monitoring, but it requires root :(
<bobweaver> !openvas
<lotuspsychje> hydrox24: i found like a rootkit detector in software centre, stuff like that
<hydrox24> lotuspsychje: ahhhh
<scientes> "RBYTES" and "WBYTES" is also IO for the lifetime of the process zykes-_
<hydrox24> I have three network managers being shown in htop???
<hydrox24> I want a hiotop
<hydrox24> iotop improved...
<skd> :)
<scientes> hydrox24, just use htop's non-default IO functions
<skd> my uck is not running
<scientes> it saves your settings to .htoprc
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | hydrox24
<ubottu> hydrox24: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-7 (oneiric), package size 205 kB, installed size 968 kB
<scientes> here is mine: http://pastebin.com/ygGqvbnK
<bobweaver> !info openvas | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Package openvas does not exist in oneiric
<bobweaver> !info snort | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.5.2-9.1 (oneiric), package size 461 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<lotuspsychje> !find openvas
<ubottu> Found: libopenvas2, libopenvas2-dev, libopenvasnasl2, libopenvasnasl2-dev, openvas-client
<bobweaver> thanks lotuspsychje
<Hannspree> What up homes
<bobweaver> they have svn
<scientes> hydrox24, if you are really interested in security, you should read up on AppArmor and other MACs
<zykotick9> scientes: thanks - but the IO still requires root privs (which makes sense, i suppose)
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver: is it any good?
<Hannspree> in another life i would be ubuntus girl
<Hannspree> so i dont have to say that ubuntu was the one that got away
<scientes> zykotick9, probably why it is non-default
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver: snort i already use, openvas-client first thing i heard tnx :p
<bobweaver> open vas is good
<Hannspree> Its so cold when the locomotive enters the layover for the night =(
<bobweaver> almost as good as nessus
<Hannspree> how do i install windows applications
<scientes> !wine | Hannspree
<ubottu> Hannspree: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver: scan own system only or websercers too?
<lotuspsychje> *servers
<scientes> nmap
<yarrak> My husband has a freakishly large penis (10+ inches flaccid and 16+ when erect and very thick)and we are always having issues. When he is in clothes, I can always see his penis through his pants and I am obsessively jealous with the fact that I know other people see it as well. It causes big fights all the time.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<urlin2u> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Hannspree> !jfs
<Hannspree> !ext4
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys i just read up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpJabberServer and installed a jabber server on my ubuntu VM; im trying to set up a jabber server on the VM so that i can get a jabber client on the host and the VM to talk to each other using this jabber server (just a fun experiment)
<Hannspree> if wine is an emulator than why cant it run all windows applications?
<bobweaver> lotuspsychje: servers also there is gsd plugin
<D4rth_B4n3> how can i set a root passwd ? pls no sudo notifications it is absolute necessery thx
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver: tnx
<zykotick9> Hannspree: wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)\
<eQuiNoX__> i tried connecting the client on the host to the jabber server on the VM - but it does not connect. its probably because i've configured the server incorrectly
<eQuiNoX__> now, i dont have DNS setup so Im using the ip inside the jabber config file, instead of the server name
<zykotick9> D4rth_B4n3: setting a root password is NOT supported in this channel - search online, or try some other channel
<eQuiNoX__> could that be the issue?
<bobweaver> lotuspsychje:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754666
<lotuspsychje> Hannspree: you can always install virtualbox with windows
<D4rth_B4n3> ok thx zykotick9
<w30> Hannspree,Linux programmers don't have the API's for Windows, they guess at them successfully most of the time but not always
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver: nice thread
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: ports are opened correclty, or router block maybe?
<eQuiNoX__> lotuspsychje: its a VM on my laptop so dont think its any routing problem. Both machines are NAT'd
<eQuiNoX__> by both i mean - the host and the VM
<zykotick9> eQuiNoX__: can you ping/ssh into the VM from host?
<eQuiNoX__> yup
<zykotick9> eQuiNoX__: ok, just checking
<eQuiNoX__> sure
<eQuiNoX__> if there's any more details i can provide which can diagnoze the problem please ask - because im not sure what info to provide
<ckjohn88> hi guys having a major issue and need to install a fresh copy o ubuntu because I can't boot into my current system...it just completely locks up I can;t use my mouse or keyboard and my monitor loses signal
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: any error on connecting the jabber server?
<zykotick9> eQuiNoX__: are there some logs on the server to see what's happening?  I haven't used a jabber server in years - i totally forget the setup
<ckjohn88> can anyone offer any help on this issue>
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, sudo passwd root
<eQuiNoX__> lotuspsychje: when i try to connect it says "cant communicate with the server"; so im assuming that i havent set it up properly
<eQuiNoX__> zykotick9: lemme check it out
<zykotick9> scientes: don't give those directions here - it's a channel no no
<scientes> I don't see why, it wont screw up PolicyKit
<zykotick9> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Bowbles_> I am trying to get my ubuntu machine to connect to my wifi network. I have ensured that everything is correctly configured in iwconfig. and in ifconfig. I have manually set the ip to a valid non used ip, and I have manually set a dns server to remove the need for a dhcp server.
<eQuiNoX__> zykotick9: lotuspsychje checked the log, 1 sec lemme paste
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, you should have posted that error
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, post your /etc/fstab to pastebin.com
<Bowbles_> How do I identify what is going wrong in the connection?
<Bowbles_> Where should I be looking?
<bobweaver> Bowbles_: what is the nic card ?
<D4rth_B4n3> has nothing to do with that scientes
<bobweaver> Bowbles_:  lspci -nn | grep Network
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, if it was mounted no_suid it sure does
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Bowbles_
<ubottu> Bowbles_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<D4rth_B4n3> oh maybe
<saikat> is it possible to set 1280x800 resolution in ubuntu 10.04.3 in a 14'' laptop
<Mafeki> so ubuntu is supposed to be lightweight also?
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: i would doublecheck both requierd ports are open with nmap -PN-sV on your jabber server ip
<zykotick9> Mafeki: ubuntu is NOT lightweight (anymore)
<scientes> Mafeki, linux is a high quality operating system, but GNOME is not lightweight
<hydrox24> saikat: is that resolution available in the display settings?
<D4rth_B4n3> i cant use sudo anymore ????
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, please post your /etc/fstab
<saikat> no not available
<zykotick9> scientes: and linux is only a kernel :p  GNU is an operating system
<hydrox24> Mafeki: compared to Windows though, yes it is lightweight
<saikat> can i add this
<scientes> GNU/Linux, my apologies
<D4rth_B4n3> i cant because its a server
<hydrox24> D4rth_B4n3: what error does it give you
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: it returns nothing. Does this mean that ubuntu was not able to find a driver for it?
<hydrox24> D4rth_B4n3: why not? Does it error?
<scientes> GNU/Linux is VERY high performance, much better than windows, it has full preemption for example
<D4rth_B4n3> sudo must be setuid root
<bobweaver> Bowbles_:  try just   :       lspci -nn
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, post your /etc/fstab now please
<D4rth_B4n3> how
<hydrox24> scientes: why is that relevant?
<D4rth_B4n3> ???
<D4rth_B4n3> i cant acces it
<scientes> you need to reboot
<scientes> what is error?
<hydrox24> scientes: are you sure you've got the right nick??
<hydrox24> scientes: D4rth_B4n3 never asked about anything to do with filesystems/harddrives
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: telnet localhost 5222 could also help you maybe
<eQuiNoX__> lotuspsychje: zykotick9 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/543409/
<scientes> hydrox24, he was having problems with suid---he could have mounted nosuid
<hydrox24> scientes: ahhh thanks.
<scientes> but now he says he cant access /etc/fstab---he needs to reboot
<hydrox24> D4rth_B4n3: you can post you /etc/fstab by running: cat /etc/fstab
<saikat> can anybody tell me how to add the resolution
<scientes> saikat, system settings -> monitors
<hydrox24> scientes: that doesn't work for him
<saikat> but the resolution is not there
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | saikat
<tronlegacy> hello
<ubottu> saikat: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<hydrox24> saikat: try using the xrandr command
<tronlegacy> need a help
<hydrox24> tronlegacy: please just ask the question
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574827 this seems to be what I am experiencing.
<hydrox24> tronlegacy: If someone can help you they will, if not; then there will be silence on the matter.
<tronlegacy> i using ubuntu 11.10, and i updated the ubuntu, but some updates were keptback, i tried dist-upgrade too, but it didnt work.. please need a help
<eQuiNoX__> lotuspsychje: and the nmap outputs 5222, 5269, 5280, 7777. also the logs show that there is a connection thats made but then it gets disconnected
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: i would try a telnet on localhost
<eQuiNoX__> lotuspsychje: lemme try
<scientes> tronlegacy, you might have packages set to "hold"
<D4rth_B4n3> hydrox24 it isnt the fstab
<hydrox24> D4rth_B4n3: what do you mean?
<D4rth_B4n3> hydrox24 i think i exidently changed the admin group so that the users of it cant use sudo anymore
<tronlegacy> then how can i remove hold?
<eQuiNoX__> lotuspsychje: uh, sorry but is there some kind of banner that i should be able to see?
<D4rth_B4n3> hydrox24 no admin can use sudo
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, 3 possible problems: 1. mounted nosuid 2. sudo is not set suid (chmod u+s /bin/sudo or whereever it is) 3. your filesystem is all screwed up for some other reason
<scientes> also, if `hostname` isn't working right then sudo will break
<D4rth_B4n3> scientes its isnt the filesystem
<bobweaver> Bowbles_:  open terminal and type in:   lspci -nn  && lsmod && rfkill list all      then use paste.ubuntu.com
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, sudo -i also gets you a root terminal
<hydrox24> scientes: D4rth_B4n3: maybe he needs to boot in single user mode?
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: seems like some accepted connection went through
<D4rth_B4n3> no because i cant use SUDO
<D4rth_B4n3> hydrox24 what is that
<scientes> hydrox24, with that error he probably needs to use init=/bin/bash, and then chmod u+x /usr/bin/sudo
<scientes> *chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<pfifo> man I tell ya, the debian installer is really giving me grief today
<hydrox24> D4rth_B4n3: ok, so reboot and edit the "kernel line" to say init=/bin/bash
<scientes> but he should post the damn /etc/fstab, cause that could be the problem
<scientes> and should also just try a reboot
<D4rth_B4n3> operation not permitted
<hydrox24> D4rth_B4n3: then type the chmod u+x /usr/bin/sudo into that prompt
<D4rth_B4n3> i did
<D4rth_B4n3> ok
<D4rth_B4n3> can i do it ofer the recovery ?
<D4rth_B4n3> think so
<scientes> D4rth_B4n3, you might have to hard reboot =====yeah, in grub, while it is booting, add init=/bin/bash to the kernal line
<scientes> recovery is unlikely to work
<scientes> but you could try
<D4rth_B4n3> it worked fine in the past
<scientes> ok
<D4rth_B4n3> ok brb
<scientes> then do recovery mode
<scientes> then chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<bobweaver> what is env in   /usr/bin/env bash  ?
<scientes> bobweaver, that is so you can use a differn't version of the program
<scientes> bobweaver, man env
<pfifo> both ubuntu's alternate disk and minimal disk wouldnt install a system for me, and xubuntu's alternate installer failed as well, guess if you want things done right you have to debootstrap it yourself right?
<scientes> bobweaver, with /usr move env wont really be as neccicary
<lotuspsychje> eQuiNoX__: http://www.ejabberd.im/node/5021 might be helpfull
<scientes> pfifo, if I had that problem I would just install debian :P
 * eQuiNoX__ checks that out, thanks for your help lotuspsychje !
<pfifo> scientes, I would but debian is for casuals
<bobweaver> oh scientes it is incase bash is not installed under /usr/bin/    in #!/usr/bin/env bash
<bobweaver> so that it will work
<scientes> pfifo, that is not true at all
<saikat> xrandr command shows an error..
<scientes> bobweaver, i mentioned that above
<pfifo> bobweaver, there should be atleast a symlink in /bin/bash or /bin/sh
<saikat> could not set the configuration for CRTC 262
<scientes> the /usr move is much better
<saikat> can anybody has any idea??
<pfifo> scientes, alright for you, i canceled and did: debootstrap squeeze /mnt/
<root____5> okscientes ok it didn't work
<root____5> ok scientes
<scientes> root____5, what are you trying to do?
<root____5> i'm D4rth
<root____5> just from my server box
<root____5> and the root acc
<scientes> chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo
<root____5> ok brb
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823465/
<Bowbles_> sorry for the slow response, I need to copy it over by usb stick since I have no network connectivity
<bobweaver> Bowbles_:  lsusb
<lotuspsychje> saikat: try some default resolutions first, your might be too high?
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: Ralink Technology, Corp is the one I think
<bobweaver> yes what is the number in the [   ]
<tronlegacy> need a help
<Bowbles_> Bus 001, Device, 004, ID 148f:2870
<bullgard4> '~$ synclient -m 100; Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? Failed to connect to X Server.' What is meant here by »SHMConfig«?
<saikat> but i need this one only
<lotuspsychje> !ask | tronlegacy
<ubottu> tronlegacy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bobweaver> 148f:2870 that is the one Bowbles_
<ubuntu_> not sure if this is the right place, but how do i find out what is installed by apt-get install ruby1.8-dev, and ensure it's added to my path?
<root____5> ok it worked patially
<tronlegacy> how can i install hold packages?
<lotuspsychje> saikat: is your grafix card driver installed correctly?
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: what does this string indicate?
<metaspike> saikat, custom kernel?
<root____5> i get now the output sudoers owned by gid 125 should be 0
<bullgard4> tronlegacy: What are »hold poackages«?
<bobweaver> that is the ID number
<saikat> kernel are "2.6.32-38-generic
<saikat> iys a intel graphics
<ubuntu_> how do i find out what is installed by apt-get install ruby1.8-dev, and ensure it's added to my path?
<lotuspsychje> saikat: maybe your card does not support such large res?
<saikat> its taken as "VGA compaitable controller
<tronlegacy> scientes> tronlegacy, you might have packages set to "hold"
<tronlegacy> scientes> tronlegacy, you might have packages set to "hold"
<pfifo> jgn, dpkg -L /path/to/debfile.deb
<hydrox24> ubuntulog: apt-file list (.deb file)
<metaspike> saikat, seems to be a problem with that kernel? tried upgrading?
<bullgard4> ubuntu_: Please do: '~$ echo $PATH'.
<pfifo> scientes, sorry, it just hit me, i need 'quickly' on my system, squeeze wont cut it
<bobweaver> Bowbles_:  try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743530
<saikat> I have upgraded the kernel ..but still it taken only 1366x768 resolution
<saikat> i am not able to add 1280x800
<saikat> my kernel is now 2.6.38
<bobweaver> you are using the driver rt2800usb    and also the sta is loaded causeing them to load at the same time this is not good
<saikat> is it possible to set the resolution on 14'' laptop
<amr_> quit
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: the compat wireless option?
<metaspike> saikat, the latest kernel is 3.0.1 something. if you've updated xorg and not the kernel...
<kamelot314> 3.0.0-15 exaclty :)
<bobweaver> what the heck is that
<metaspike> problems will arise, coincidentally this problem has arisen with many different distributions of linux recently
<bobweaver> what is Inco9
<lotuspsychje> saikat: maybe latest intel grafix driver
<metaspike> !admin inco9
<saikat> is it avilable in ubuntu??
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: I just got something from him as well. I put him on ignore. Figured it was just random spam.
<bullgard4> ubuntu_: "how do i find out what is installed by apt-get install ruby1.8-dev, and ensure it's added to my path?" <-- In Synaptic select "ruby1.8-dev" > right-click > Properties > Installed Files.
<lotuspsychje> saikat: not sure, maybe check main vendor website
<metaspike>  /ignore inco9 ALL
<luwei> list
<saikat> I checked but not found the right one
<lotuspsychje> saikat: you been able to change res in previous version or another Os?
<pfifo> 2 /'s act as an escape
<pfifo> /ignore inco9 ALL
<bobweaver> w in the world
<bobweaver> lo;
<saikat> in windows it also taken the height resolution as 1366x768
<bobweaver> !quit \n
<bobweaver> d
<pfifo> bobweaver, try changin the batteries in your keyboard
<metaspike> !admins inco9
<saikat> so what can be done
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: so I should try "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-server" since I am on 2.6.32-33-server
<jgn> how do i find out what is installed by apt-get install ruby1.8-dev, and ensure it's added to my path?
<saikat> i need to set the resolution for customer demand
<pfifo> saikat, when I run into resolution problems I conjure up my own xorg.conf
<pfifo> jgn, <bullgard4> ubuntu_: "how do i find out what is installed by apt-get install ruby1.8-dev, and ensure it's added to my path?" <-- In Synaptic select "ruby1.8-dev" > right-click > Properties > Installed Files.
<saikat> can i edit it
<metaspike> saikat,  you can mess around or you can get xorg and the kernel to work together.
<lotuspsychje> saikat: what does lspci say on vga?
<jgn> pfifo, its a server install of 11.10
<pfifo> jgn, then do as I said...
<jgn> i ask because passgenger complains about it when i try to passenger-install-nginx
<pfifo> jgn, dpkg -L /path/to/debfile.deb
<D4rth_B4n3> i have a serious problem i cant use sudo i get the output sudo : no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<lotuspsychje> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bobweaver> whois http://wolfe.freenode.net/
<jgn> pfifo, thank you
<bullgard4> !sudo | D4rth_B4n3
<ubottu> D4rth_B4n3: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<metaspike> D4rth_B4n3, you might have to edit the /etc/sudoers file from a live disk, sounds like it's been nerfed
<D4rth_B4n3> ok thx for the help
<dax> howdy
<pfifo> D4rth_B4n3, that probably wont work, what exactly did you do to your sudoer?
<urlin2u> D4rth_B4n3, a server right?
<bullgard4> metaspike: What does the verb "to narf" mean?
<D4rth_B4n3> ok i dont understand in /etc/sudoers is a line %admin All=(All) All and i am in the group admin
<D4rth_B4n3> but i cant use it ?
<urlin2u> nn
<dax> For future reference, there's a command 'visudo' specifically for checking your edits to sudoers are sane :\
<zykotick9> D4rth_B4n3: by chance, did you change your computer name?
<pfifo> D4rth_B4n3, are you using visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<D4rth_B4n3> i didnt change the name visudo ?
<pfifo> D4rth_B4n3, you're not allowed to just edit /etc/sudoers, you have to use the program 'visudo'
<DJ> ?
<D4rth_B4n3> ah ok
<metaspike> D4rth_B4n3, is there a line that says %sudo ALL(ALL:ALL) ALL ? does visudo wont work if there isn't a valid sudo file to initiate sudo with? ;p
<DJ> anyone on?
<D4rth_B4n3> ????
<aeon-ltd> DJ: yes
<metaspike> this is why i always activate the root account for rainy days :p
<DJNate> ok. anyone wanna listen to my new webradio?
<D4rth_B4n3> ok if i type in visudo it say permission denied
<pfifo> D4rth_B4n3, youll need to be root to do that
<D4rth_B4n3> ok now
<D4rth_B4n3> forgot that
<WalterN> herm, how do I span a desktop picture across several screens?
<saikat> sorry i was disconnected..
<DJNate> http://djnate.listen2myradio.com
<saikat> can anybody help me to solve the resolution probelm
<pfifo> DJNate, im sure #ubuntu-offtopic is intrested
<D4rth_B4n3> i have a line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<D4rth_B4n3> metaspike
<bobweaver> still asd
<North> hydrox24: Are you there, I am getting crazy with HDD partition.
<urlin2u> DJNate, get sound here or you just spamming?
<metaspike> saikat, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835391 - shows that when different kernels are used, you get different results. Verbatim, if xorg (userland) is incompatible with the kernel, you will get these kind of problems. 2.6 is outta date for a desktop system, get a 3.0 kernel and hope it works.
<urlin2u> DJNate, spam I see
<D4rth_B4n3> metaspike i have a line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<DJNate> what u mean vget sound
<urlin2u> DJNate, dud eyour name is in the url, no spam
<D4rth_B4n3> metaspike and a line %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<urlin2u> dudue*
<DJNate> what i am a dj, i go by djnate. it really is my nickname and thats why its in my url
<urlin2u> DJNate, right and posting that is spam.
<metaspike> D4rth_B4n3, does "su" do anything?
<bullgard4> '~$ synclient -m 100; Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? Failed to connect to X Server.' What is meant here by »SHMConfig«?
<DJNate> its a damn chat room. does it really matter that i typed one line? i mean really does it really make such a differnce?
<metaspike> D4rth_B4n3, what did you do v_v - b0rk the permissions or something
<urlin2u> metaspike, what are you trying to do with su?
<urlin2u> DJNate, not a chat room it is ubuntu support.
<metaspike> urlin2u, D4rth_B4n3 has locked himself out of sudo...
<DJNate> well sry for being in free node
<Mafeki> I'm worried if I use lubuntu that ill have problems?
<DJNate> just cuz its a specific topic doesnt change it from being a chat room
<Mafeki> like setting it up and stuff or getting the internet to work.
<metaspike> Mafeki, nah, not if you have wicd and synaptic
<pfifo> Mafeki, Ive been using lubuntu for quite some time now, It works great for me
<D4rth_B4n3> well i played with them i think i tryed make group admin the "owner" of /
<D4rth_B4n3> metaspike
<urlin2u> D4rth_B4n3, it's a server right?
<D4rth_B4n3> urline2u yes
<D4rth_B4n3> metaspike ok su just asks me for permission and then deneys me
<urlin2u> D4rth_B4n3, ubuntu server?
<D4rth_B4n3> yes 10.04 LTS urlin2u
<D4rth_B4n3> urlin2u its just 4 fun but thats no fun
<urlin2u> D4rth_B4n3, you might try #ubuntu-server  channel as well
<metaspike> D4rth_B4n3, I think you might have b0rked all the permissions by mistake,  just a thought.
<D4rth_B4n3> for sudo i get that output /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 121 should be 0 and then no valid sudoers sources found , quitting urlin2u metaspike
<garyhost> can somebody tell me the path to the .conf file of your currently loaded wireless driver
<D4rth_B4n3> metaspike yes i think so
<urlin2u> D4rth_B4n3, never had to mess with permissions myself.
<D4rth_B4n3> first time for me urlin2u
<metaspike> D4rth_B4n3, yeah. i hate to say this but. it's really easier to salvage your data and start again. dont chown outside of your home directory in future :(
<lotuspsychje> garyhost:what are you trying to do?
<metaspike> been there done that, sux but not much you can do about it.
<D4rth_B4n3> i think i go to bed have school tomorrow and its past 12 am metaspike yes i set that server up 2 days ago there is nothing to save ;) good night to all
<metaspike> garyhost, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf normally handles most of the wireless stuff? it depends on your backend
<D4rth_B4n3> thx for help though metaspike and urlin2u
<garyhost> if /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is where you put drivers you dont want to be loaded, where are the drivers you DO want loaded?
<garyhost> the path you provided?
<zykotick9> garyhost: check /etc/modules
<dax> garyhost: /etc/modules
<Gallomimia> um.... why can't i set sourcecode as a valid source for ubuntu software installs? in the center settings
<Bowbles_> bobweaver: just wanted to let you knwo I got it working, thanks you very much.
<cconstantine> hey all.... I've got a weird issue; I'm running out of memory even though I have lots of free swap space.  It's showing up as crashes of utilities I'm running (like the compile step in eclipse or image rendering) because of OOM errors.  has anyone had this or know how to tell the OS that it's OK to use the swap that's available?
<metaspike> Gallomimia, i don't know? in /etc/apt/sources.list* source repositories must start with "deb-src"
<pfifo> cconstantine, try building without -pipe if your using it
<cconstantine> -pipe?
<metaspike> cconstantine, is the swap activated?
<cconstantine> metaspike, how do I check that?
<dax> garyhost: what's the URL you're trying to add?
<cconstantine> it's currently using 71 megs (of 4 gigs)
<dax> erm, Gallomimia **
<metaspike> cconstantine, htop is how i do it :/  - i guess you could - lsblk - from terminal
<pfifo> cconstantine, not everything can be swapped out when compiling
<bullgard4> '~$ synclient -m 100; Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? Failed to connect to X Server.' What is meant here by »SHMConfig«?
<cconstantine> pfifo, it's not strictly a compile (it's the xml -> java translation)
<cconstantine> aapt
<garyhost> no, im just trying to locate where my current wireless driver is located. what would be the command to grep all files for "BRCM80211"
<cconstantine> and things like chrome could be swapped out
<pfifo> cconstantine, try freeing up some memory before doing something thats going to use it heavily
<Guest80473> morning
<lotuspsychje> garyhost: lspci
<metaspike> cconstantine,  -j is a good flag for compiling with extra cores also.. say. =j3 for dual core
<metaspike> -j3*
<cconstantine> metaspike, this isn't javac or g++
<garyhost> maybe im not phrasing it correctly, i know that /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, is where you add modules you dont want to be loaded, is there a file that would be its opposite, that contains the information of drivers that are currently loaded?
<lotuspsychje> bullgard4:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cant-access-shared-memory-area-shmconfig-disabled-692073/
<dlentz> garyhost, lsmod command
<dlentz> /etc/modules will load modules at boot
<xmodule> hello
<pfifo> cconstantine, perhaps you could pass something like '-Xmx1024M -Xms1024M' to java to prevent it from using too much memory
<dlentz> garyhost, modinfo gives info on a module
<cconstantine> pfifo, maybe... but I don't think aapt (the most pressing crash) is a java program
<metaspike> cconstantine, http://ubuntu.mindseeder.com/11.10/ - under speedup system/boot "optimize swap usage"
<pfifo> cconstantine, then you could run aapt with ulimit or nice to give it a higher priority, hopefully making some other non-essential program shut down
<Guest1936> hi
<DJNate> hi'
<pfifo> cconstantine, perhaps this will work... http://www.downloadmoreram.com
<cconstantine> *facepalm*
<metaspike> apparently there's ways to mount /tmp in swapspace, but i have heaps of ram so i just mount in with tmpfs :D
<metaspike> haha pfifo what the hell
<Guest1936> haha
<urlin2u> !language > MetaBot
<ubottu> MetaBot, please see my private message
<bullgard4> lotuspsychje: 1. This article does not explain "What is meant here by »SHMConfig«?", or have I overlooked something? 2. This article is no longer relevant for Ubuntu 11.10 as Ubuntu 11.10 does not use HAL.
<North> I canot access HDD secondary. the Status in Partition Editor is "Not mounted"
<North> can you give me the advice?
<bullgard4> North: I recommend using a live CD and the program GParted there.
<Soryn> I got "Erro:BrokenCount>0" on Synaptic , it doesnt work anymore. how i fix it?
<metaspike> bullgard4, it has to do with the synaptics driver, as in touchpads etc.
<upgrdman> i can't get sound to work. how do i begin troubleshooting this? dmesg does not show anything obvious about anything audio related.
<North> bullgard4: then I need to boot with a live CD?
<bullgard4> metaspike: I know that. I'd like to know it more precisely.
<metaspike> bullgard4, is Option "SHMConfig" "on" present in the xorg.conf? oic
<bullgard4> North Yes.
<North> bullgard4: I can see it's Gparted now. that is I ran the Partition Editor.
<Soryn> I got "Erro:BrokenCount>0" on Synaptic , it doesnt work anymore. how i fix it?
<bullgard4> metaspike: xorg.conf does not exist in my Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1.
<urlin2u> Soryn, run it in th terminal.
<urlin2u> the
<urlin2u> post the error Soryn
<bullgard4> North So GParted says: "Status=not mounted"? That's good at first. Now you click or double click on the partition in question. It should mount then.
<metaspike> bullgard4, the closest thing i found was http://askubuntu.com/questions/50201/how-to-enable-shmconfig . you can create a standard conf with- Xorg -configure - as for the details i dunno. does - man synclient - have anything to say?
<joee> ola ?
<Mafeki> power iso gives me two burning speeds maximum and 6.1 * 8472 kb/s
<acerimmer> !es|joee
<ubottu> joee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mafeki> Does it matter?
<joee> Hay alquien ?¡
<bullgard4> metaspike: I read 'man synclient' before I posted here. It has no explanation. I know that I can create a file xorg.conf but I do not intend to because normally in Ubuntu 11.10 xorg.conf is no longer needed. My problem is that apparently sometimes a bug occurres and I'd like to hunt it.
<gokul> is there any way to execute initctl without sudo
<metaspike> Soryn, sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get autoremove - this will either make or break your system.
<hanthana> is there a video streaming software/
<North> bullgard4: I do not understand that Now you click or double click on the partition in question.
<lotuspsychje> bullgard: what about this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441300
<joee> como me voy a buntu-es
<metaspike> Mafeki, if you're burning something that uses alot of super compressed files like an OS install disc, better to burn it slow and SAO.
<bullgard4> North: What don't you understand in my sentence: "Now you click or double click on the partition in question"?
<Mafeki> metaspike but poweriso only has 2 burning options.
<North> bullgard4: I do not understand partition in question
<metaspike> Mafeki, you mean on windows dont you
<Mafeki> I'm using poweriso
<Mafeki> yeah windows.
<metaspike> GET HIM
<acerimmer> rope ready, where's a tree?  lol.
<joee> windows ='
<bullgard4> North: "partition in question" is that partition on which you want to work. For example: You want to format the partition /dev/sda2. Then /dev/sda2 is your "partition in question".
<urlin2u> Mafeki, what are the options?
<urlin2u> Mafeki, use the slowest speed.
<Mafeki> urlin2u 'Maximum' and '6.1x (8472KB/s) plus Verify written data option.
<metaspike> Mafeki, seeing as an ISO is really a basic thing, you can open it with 7zip if you want to edit it. I've had success burning with CDBurnerXP -
<Mafeki> Verify written data perhaps sounds like what I would need?
<WorldGenesis> o.o
<xmodule> have anybody wdtv live?
<chuck[screen]> omg. again. kill -9 is not working
<North> bullgard4: If I click on the partition in question, it just shows the information only. And I still cannot access /dev/sdb1
<metaspike> Mafeki, that's great but if it's not DAO (Disc At Once) or SAO (Session At Once) there's a chance it wont boot anyway if your burning ubuntu,
<Mafeki> It doesn't really say in poweriso
<Mafeki> I assume it just puts whatever's in the iso onto the disc.
<metaspike> just burn it o_o
<Mafeki> just do it?
<bullgard4> North: What will happen if you are trying to access /dev/sdb1? What does happen if you are double-clicking on the /dev/sdb1 entry in GParted?
<metaspike> yeah
<acerimmer> gitrdone
<metaspike>  North.  sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 - this should work but someone might say "you're doing it wrong"
<JermBob> whats happened to ubuntus shell ?
<JermBob> can i not ssh into it now with putty ?
<JermBob> how do i remove the dam desktop
<bobo37773> metaspike: Doing it wrong? Why would someone say that?
<JermBob> i need something more command based
<JermBob> terminal is so hard to even find on the dam thing
<metaspike> bobo37773, you're right. probably just FUD
<zykotick9> bobo37773: one thing, /media should generally be reserved for that automounter :p
<urlin2u> JermBob, crtl-alt-t   should bring up the terminal
<North> bullgard4: When I click on /dev/sdb1 entry in Gparted, only the information pops up.
<JermBob> so how can i terminal from a remote pc ?
<JermBob> on my own network ?
<bobo37773> zykotick9: Why is that? Where do you mount to? /mnt?
<North> metaspike:  terminal message is "can't find /dev/sdb1/media/sdb1 in /etc/fstabor /etc/mtab".
<zykotick9> bobo37773: /mnt is only for temporary mounting actually
<bobo37773> zykotick9: So where do you manually mount to?
<oconnore> so, ssh public key logins aren't working on my server anymore. can anyone help?
<metaspike> ah
<zykotick9> bobo37773: /home or /srv i suppose is the most appropriate
<JermBob> anyone ?
<bobo37773> zykotick9: I have never mounted to $HOME. Why is it more appropriate? Just for the simple fact that it is your home? Or is there more to it?
<bobo37773> zykotick9: Because of permissions or something?
<zykotick9> bobo37773: it's just that /media is used by fuse - but i don't really think there's a perfect answer (or i don't know it)
<bullgard4> North: And what do you expect instead? What is you plan or goal an the end?
<North> I wanna access HDD secondary to write or download.
<North> I want to invite you to do the remote control
<North> When I do the right click on partition in question, the unmount is deactivated.
<bobo37773> zykotick9: Interesting. I guess I will look more into fuse then. I always like learning new things. Thanks.
<North> In the file browser, the Mount Volume is activated in the right clock menu. but it does not help.
<bobo37773> chuck[screen]: Hey
<bullgard4> North: Please write at the beginning of your messages to me my nick so that I know that your message is directed to me and nobody else. --  If you are using the live CD and you have double-clicked on /dev/sdb1, Gparted should show /dev/sdb1 now as ,ounted. Then you can write to this partition using a normal copy  or editing program, for example Gedit. Or you can use nautilus to copy data...
<bullgard4> ...from this partition to another partition, if you like.
<bullgard4> North: I do not know what you mean by "the right clock menu". Please explain.
<North> bullgard4: right click menu of the mouse.
<bullgard4> North: Ah. Understood.
<driiper> Hello! Is there anyone here that have some spare time to help me with some wireless routing problems in Ubuntu Server?
<acerimmer> !server|driiper
<bullgard4> North: What do you mean by: "it does not help" precisely?
<ubottu> driiper: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<North> bullgard4: I could not get into the HDD secondary.
<Tothe> Having trouble getting wireless card to work.
<Tothe> Not sure if hardware issue or ID10T error
<bullgard4> North: Hm. I cannot help you any more. I'd advice to visit a local Linux computer club to get help.
<North> ok
<DIyar> Is there way make Ubuntu 11.10 running fast?
<dak0> Dlyar, tell me your computer configuration
<urlin2u> DIyar, what is your setup?
<dak0> Yes there's way.
<DIyar> urlin2u: What setup? I have installed ubuntu on laptop but same time freezing same time running slowly :-S so looking like windows vista :-|
<DIyar> dak0: So is there way could you tell me the way please?
<urlin2u> DIyar, hmm setup maybe your computer specs. :D
<bobo37773> DIyar: Use a lighter desktop environment / window manager
<ashish__> shld i include the iowait while calculating cpu usage and how to get the %use i dont want to use any sleep and need to calc at one go by reading /proc/stat file
<DIyar> urlin2u: 160  GB free 3 GB of RAM cpu turion x2 what more ubuntu need to be faster ? :-S
<dak0> bobo37773 if he tell us his computer specs we'll consider whats better for him
<DIyar> bobo37773: What is that?
<dak0> urlin2u, i thing lubuntu should make a diffrence for him, whats your optinion ?
<bobo37773> DIyar: There are spin offs of Ubuntu that are lighter. Two are "Lubuntu" and "Xubuntu".
<acerimmer> DIyar: turn off unnecessary start up programs...
<DIyar> acerimmer: nothing is start-up
<DIyar> also up to date  ubuntu
<acerimmer> I seriously doubt that is true.  System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<metaspike> DIyar, can you get any extra drivers with the "additional drivers" tool?
<dak0> Dlynar
<dak0> lets try the easier first
<dak0> relog with Ubuntu 2D
<urlin2u> DIyar, faster is kind of a vague description, compared to what?
<dak0> and report how's your computer responding
<DIyar> metaspike: pluged 500 GB extranal hard disk
<dak0> Change the seasson to Ubuntu 2D
<dak0> for the begging
<metaspike> ^ yup
<urlin2u> DIyar, you running ubuntu in a external?
<acerimmer> or wubi?
<JermBob> can anyone tell me why i cant get my putty to connect to my ubuntu laptop
<JermBob> ?
<Karmaon> JermBob: do you have openssh installed?
<Karmaon> I know on mine it wasn't installed by default
<JermBob> ah i see
<JermBob> dam
<JermBob> silly linux that doesnt come with openssh
<metaspike> DIyar,  you can drop gnome (the default interface) without reinstalling, although not as clean. something like - sudo aptitude install fluxbox xdm && sudo aptitude purge gnome && sudo reboot - but it's kinda messy
<DIyar> urlin2u: on HDD not in extranal
<dak0> Dlyar do you read my messages dude?
<metaspike> aptitude / apt-get
<dak0> metaspike
<dak0> Lets just wait for an answer
<dak0> hows going on Ubuntu 2D
<DIyar> metaspike: ok I will test
<zykotick9> metaspike: i don't think fluxbox as a suggestion for most ubuntu users would be a good one.  Also xdm, i'd replace with slim (it's much nicer)
<metaspike> DIyar, try their suggestions FIRST
<JermBob> how can i get open ssh ?
<zykotick9> JermBob: openssh-server i believe (or perhaps the ssh metapackage for both client/server)
<JermBob> ah im just trying openssh
<JermBob> not server
<JermBob> my bad
<DIyar> metaspike: which one?
<JermBob> nope
<DIyar> sudo apt-get install fluxbox xdm && sudo aptitude purge gnome && sudo reboot << this one?
<JermBob> im trying sudo apt-get openssh-server and it dont like it
<metaspike> DIyar, first, just try dropping the special effects... apperances > simple effects,
<dak0> Dlyar
<DIyar> because in my system I didn't have "application"
<dak0> Wait dude.
<DIyar> ok
<dak0> Have you tried the 2D Ubuntu seasson ?
<JermBob> what is the 2D ubuntu session ?
<pfifo> Yes! I am the master of ubuntu, fulldisk encryption manually setup, and system installed with debootstrap
<JermBob> i tried it but didnt notice a thing ?
<zykotick9> DIyar: be sure you know what you're getting into, before following removing gnome
<dak0> Computer works faster lets say
<JermBob> less gui stuff ?
<dak0> agree with zykotick9
<JermBob> im trying sudo apt-get openssh-server and it gives me a invalid operation
<JermBob> how else can i get the ssh server going ?
<zykotick9> JermBob: apt-get install foo
<pfifo> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<JermBob> woops
<pfifo> install should be the default operation if none is specified
<llutz_> never
<pfifo> i guess that make it too easy right?
<llutz_> check or update, but never install/remove/purge
<pfifo> why not?
<llutz_> pfifo: no command should have a default option with deep impacts
<pfifo> it still asks to continue [Y/n]
<JermBob> how can i get root on my ubuntu install ?
<JermBob> su root fails
<ex0s> su -
<JermBob> what is the default passworf ?
<llutz_> people tend to say "yes" to anything/click on anything "continue"
<zykotick9> JermBob: it's not supported here
<pfifo> JermBob, use sudo
<zykotick9> !noroot | JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<llutz_> JermBob: sudo -i
<WorldGenesis> :o
<JermBob> oh
<JermBob> is there a command reference around ?
<JermBob> im so used to redhat
<JermBob> so sudo is all new
<llutz_> JermBob: man sudo
<JermBob> duh
<JermBob> lol
<llutz_> !sudo | JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zykotick9> !manual | JermBob
<ubottu> JermBob: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pfifo> redhat doesnt have sude?
<pfifo> o
<llutz_> sure it does pfifo
<dooglus> running an apt-get update gives me errors like: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dooglus> how to fix it?
<llutz_> just not using it in the way *buntu does
<JermBob> thanks
<urlin2u> JermBob, not saying your a noob but saw this tonight thought it was funny.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-noob-command-line-guide.html
<pfifo> those redhat guys prolly IRC as root too
<urlin2u> you're*
<dooglus> also, "W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>".  these are standard repos, so I don't understand the problem
<metaspike> dooglus, it means you need the keyring for that repository
<dooglus> metaspike: I have it already.
<dooglus> metaspike: I installed on christmas day, and have changed nothing since.  these are the default repos that the installed set up, and I've not edited them
<dooglus> installer*
<syddraf> Does anyone know of a way, through commandline, to toggle the mute on one specific alsa channel?
<llutz_> syddraf: "man alsamixer" should give ideas
<crazydiamond> Hi. My XChat hangs when I try to connect to FreeNode. How can I figure reason out?
<pfifo> syddraf, look into using the command 'amixer' i dont have the exact details though
<dooglus> metaspike: for example: apt-key list | grep 437D05B5 --> pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12
<llutz_> dooglus: key seem to be expired
<syddraf> Thanks, guys.
<dooglus> llutz_: the repo is still using it
<llutz_> dooglus: ... file a bugreport
<dooglus> llutz_: is it likely the key required will have changed since release 3 months ago?
<pfifo> dooglus, try switching to the US mirror
<dooglus> pfifo: how?
<pfifo> dooglus, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<pfifo> except your looking for US mirror instead of fastest
<dooglus> pfifo: why US?
<pfifo> cause, well, it works for me
<pfifo> you can always switch back
<dooglus> pfifo: also, I only have command line access to this server
<dooglus> pfifo: what's an example sources.list line you use?
<llutz_> dooglus: find /etc/apt -type f -name \*.list|xargs sed -i 's/ca.arch/us.arch/g'
<dooglus> ok
<dooglus> llutz_: that's not going to help though, because one of the lines causing the trouble is: "deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu      oneiric           main"
<llutz_> dooglus: or just use the editor of your choice and change any ca-archive... into us.archive manually
<dooglus> ... which doesn't have 'ca' in it
<llutz_> dooglus: oops, i just saw your < dooglus> also, "W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<dooglus> llutz_: right.  it might fix that one, but the problem clearly isn't just with the ca.* repos
<pfifo> cant you comment out the extras for now? until they have it fixed, or do you need something from extras?
<Ansikt> Hey, so my ALSA is acting up.  I've got dmix turned on in my config and I can play sound from Firefox and ALSAplayer together just fine, but for some reason, banshee and firefox won't play together.
<Ansikt> Anyone know why this might be?
<dooglus> llutz_: the 'extras' error is "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<dooglus> pfifo: I can, but I doubt the problem is with the 'extras' repo.  does it work for you?  can you 'apt-get update' cleanly?
<zykotick9> Ansikt: ALSA isn't know for it's "sharing" (one of the main advantages to using Pulse actually), good luck.
<llutz_> dooglus: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<metaspike> Ansikt, maybe because banshee is dominating - check its settings.
<dooglus> llutz_: it's currently downloading a bunch of us.* stuff
<llutz_> dooglus: does the warning still appear after that?
<Ansikt> zykotick9, Yeah, I'm really starting to consider pulseaudio.  But I've heard it's hard to setup.
<dooglus> llutz_: commenting the 'extra' line and changing ca. to us. fixes the problem
<dooglus> llutz_: without importing new keys
<zykotick9> Ansikt: are you using Ubuntu?  (if so, how are you not using Pulse?)
<Ansikt> metaspike, Sadly, Banshee's settings were all super 'high level,' and I didn't get to change anything related to the backend, per se.
<pfifo> dooglus, i can try, but im on lucid... youll have to paste the line from your sources
<llutz_> dooglus: so why did you have enabled that repo before on a server, if you don't need it?
<Ansikt> Zykotick9, I'm using Mint, actually, at a friend's place.
<dooglus> llutz_: switching us.* back to ca.* also works now...  I guess it just needed to refresh the <something>
<Ansikt> It's mint 9, which is like two, three years old.  Hence, the sound support.
<dooglus> llutz_: which repo?
<llutz_> dooglus: extras
<pfifo> Ansikt, install pulseaudio
<zykotick9> what is this "extras" repo?
<Mafeki> My dvd player isn't reading a blank cd
<dooglus> llutz_: I don't remember.  is there some command I can run to ask "what packages do I have installed from extras?"?
<Mafeki> I mean burner
<Ansikt> pfifo, which backend?  Pulseaudio-alsa?
<pfifo> Ansikt, i really recommend you research on your own since your using mint, it might be completly different
<auronandace> Ansikt: mint isn't supported here
<llutz_> dooglus: unfortunately there's no such command afaik
<auronandace> !mint | Ansikt
<ubottu> Ansikt: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ansikt> auronandace, Right, but it uses Ubuntu repos, and Ubuntu has a bigger, more active community.
<Ansikt> Though, I can get off the channel.
<dooglus> zykotick9: this 'extras' repo seems to only contain these 5 pacakges: unity-scope-calculator unity-lens-utilities unity-scope-cities unity-lens-sshsearch unity-lens-askubuntu
<Ansikt> I'd hate to be "that guy"
<auronandace> Ansikt: that doesn't make this mint help
<EvilResistance> !mint | Ansikt, go to the mint support as listed here
<ubottu> Ansikt, go to the mint support as listed here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EvilResistance> that'd get you the best support
<llutz_> dooglus: doesn't sound very important for a server-env to me
<dooglus> llutz_: I'm guessing the installer set added it to sources.list automatically, but I don't know
<dooglus> llutz_: anyway, commenting the extras line, switching ca to us, updating, switching us back to ca and uncommenting the extras line then updating again fixed the problem!
<llutz_> dooglus: well, things are easy  :)
<dooglus> llutz_: I'm glad I'm using a noob-friendly distro.  I'd hate to see how hard this was on arch!
<dooglus> (hint: it doesn't happen :) )
<pfifo> dooglus, arch's AI would have just done it for you after reading your mind
<dooglus> pfifo: lol
<llutz_> dooglus: well, i heard arch started to sign packages last yearo too. aftr how many years being in the wild? ;)
<dooglus> llutz_: that's not quite true
<llutz_> they still do not sign?
<zykotick9> lol
<dooglus> llutz_: their package manager can not check package signatures, but most packages still aren't actually signed.  I think that's the current state.
<llutz_> sorry, going OT here
<seegive> ..
<dooglus> s/can not/can now/
<kaen> heaven forbid you should do that.
<llutz_> dooglus: nothing i would even consider to use
<Ansikt> llutz_  They just started signing /recently/, as in the new version of pacman (supporting signing) came out within the week.
<llutz_> Ansikt: "no comment"
<dooglus> llutz_: and it's not that there's no gui on the server, it's just that the gui is currently playing an episode of house md to a sleeping girl in the room next door
<Ansikt> Have any of you heard any new advances into the who UEFI debate going on in opensource news recently?
<pier> $HOME/.xchat2/budus.so
<pier> cia00000000
<llutz_> dooglus: ok, my definition of "server" is old fashioned and doesn't include things like gui/multimedia etc.
<dooglus> this may be offtopic - I don't know.  over the weekend the LAN here stopped working a couple of times.  couldn't reliably ping one machine from another, visit any websites, etc.  it turned out that pausing all the torrents on the main ubuntu server stopped the problem recurring
<dooglus> llutz_: I'm old fashioned too and refer to any machine I'm remote logged into as a server.  my bad
<metaspike> Ansikt, I heard on outlaws that it was going to be primarily an arm architecture thing to begin with, and that's it's going to cause more problems than it solves.
<llutz_> dooglus: your LAN is behind a router?
<dooglus> llutz_: yeah
<dooglus> llutz_: a linksys running some open source thing.  openwrt maybe?
<llutz_> dooglus: sounds like your router cannot handle that amount of connections
<llutz_> dooglus: try to limit in/out connections in your torrent-client and check again
<dooglus> llutz_: it's been fine for over a year.  the ubuntu server that runs the torrent daemon is set to auto-apply security updates - that's the only thing that I can think of maybe changing recently
<dooglus> llutz_: I did.  I limited global connections to 100 (down from 250) but it didn't hlep
<dooglus> or help
<metaspike> dooglus, maybe your ISP is onto you, install ipblock and see how many hits you get.
<dooglus> metaspike: my first thought was it was the ISP, but that wouldn't explain not being able to ping the ubuntu server from my laptop on the same LAN
<llutz_> dooglus: 100... that shouldn't be a problem for any SoHo-router
<dooglus> llutz_: SoHo?
<metaspike> ah/
<miadbahrami> hi
 * miadbahrami  help me fot error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7FC6149C6318B892
<dooglus> Small Office / Home Office - ty
<llutz_> dooglus: those tiny plastic things ...
<dooglus> miadbahrami: that looks a lot like an error I came here for support with
<dooglus> miadbahrami: I'm not sure how I fixed it exactly, but suspect that commenting the line out of /etc/apt/sources.list, then apt-get update, then uncommenting it and apt-get updated again fixed it
<zykotick9> dooglus: PPA though
<pier> ciaooo
<dooglus> zykotick9: yeah.  I don't think the actual repo was the issue
<dooglus> zykotick9: the repo that was causing the problem was fine - it was a local caching issue I gues
<zykotick9> dooglus: i mean miadbahrami's issue is with a PPA though
<dooglus> s
<dooglus> zykotick9: yeah.  but it's still just a repo
<dooglus> zykotick9: oh, but he'll need a non-standard key that he's probably missing?
<zykotick9> dooglus: your issue was a little different, miadbahrami probably didn't install the key
<crazydiamond> Hi. My XChat hangs when I try to connect to FreeNode. How can I figure reason out?
<dooglus> miadbahrami: does this fix it?  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7FC6149C6318B892
<shadykhan> im running windows 7 on oracle vm virtual box but its extremly laggy is there a way to fix it?
<zykotick9> shadykhan: the #vbox channel might be of assistance
<ssta> shadykhan: more memory, more processor, more powah!  Windows 7 is always going to be slower on virtual hardware
<dooglus> shadykhan: well, you've certainly come to the right place!  windows and oracle are what we specialise in!
<zykotick9> dooglus: am i in the wrong channel :p
<shadykhan> im thinking about dropping it for xp
<dooglus> shadykhan: good idea.  xp runs pretty well in a vbox
<ville_> this
<dooglus> ville_: which?
<ville_> neverminf
<ville_> *nevermind
<dooglus> ville_: great album
<metaspike> shadykhan, really you want qemu-kvm with a cpu with kvm extensions. alternatively, you can get a virtual machine running, and use rdesktop to connect to it for a slight preformance gain, as it's protocol is more effecient.
<JermBob> hey there
<JermBob> i have instructions for a unbuntu install for some tools i need
<JermBob> but when i get to the instruction : deb http://debs.diyefi.org css-debs binary
<JermBob> deb is not a command thats really recognised
<llutz_> JermBob: that is a line for your sources-list
<JermBob> yeah
<bazhang> JermBob, what tool
<JermBob> how would i convert that command over to work on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> JermBob, whats the package name
<JermBob> FreeEMS/S12X/XGATE Tools
<JermBob> instructions are on this page
<JermBob> http://tools.diyefi.org/
<JermBob> under the ubuntu instructions
<pier> tar xvzf nomepacchetto.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2
<maum> how to go another drive in terminal?
<dooglus> maum: "cd"
<dooglus> maum: all the 'drives' are in the same directory tree
<maum> dooglus: in root?
<dooglus> maum: if necessary
<dooglus> maum 'mount' shows which filesystems are where
<aeplus> i have a usb scanner plugged into my mini9... can i just unplug it?
<maum> I cannot go the Devices directory. the home directory is d: and Data drive is e:
<dooglus> maum: are you running windows?
<maum> no linux
<dooglus> where do you see 'd:'?
<JadedJacob> Can I use a internal harddrive with grub installed it, and tell it to boot off a flashdrive?
<JadedJacob> I have an old celeron box with 256MB RAM, but only a spare 1.2GB HARD DRIVE.
<gokul> I need to execute "initctl status myscript" command for my upstart script but this can be done only with sudo, is there any way to bypass the password prompt just for some custom cases, but not for others ?
<maum> dooglus: Devices = system, Filesystem, ShareData | Computer = Home, Desktop,. ..... | Network = Browse Net...
<maum> dooglus: I like to go ShareData folder in terminal
<dooglus> maum: I don't understand "Devices = system, Filesystem, ShareData | Computer = Home, Desktop,. .....
<dooglus>               | Network = Browse Net..."
<maum> dooglus: that is what I see in linux explorer
<ubuh-huntuh> ubuntu is a thing of the past
<kathy> I have a question. I came from Xchat and when I opened this program it just put my name instead of the nick I use . How do I get nickserv to recognice my nick?
<maum> dooglus: http://ompldr.org/vY2pxbA
<dooglus> maum: I wonder if installing "nautilus-open-terminal" is the best way for you to do that
<dooglus> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19-1build1 (oneiric), package size 61 kB, installed size 892 kB
<maum> dooglus: http://ompldr.org/vY2pxbQ
<dooglus> it allows you to open terminals from nautilus at the current folder
<dooglus> maum: type 'mount' and paste a screenshot
<maum> dooglus: http://ompldr.org/vY2pxcQ
<dooglus> maum: see the last line?
<dooglus> cd /media/ShareData
<dooglus> that's where it is
<gokul> kathy, "/msg nickserv help"
<maum> dooglus: now, I can see the path. thanks.
<kathy> Thanks gokul
<dooglus> maum: if you're going to be going there a lot, put "alias sd='cd /media/ShareData'" in .bashrc in your home folder then you can just type 'sd' to go there
<xander> Hello
<xander> Only 1500 People?
<krolik> hi world
<saucer_eyes> hello
<JadedJacob> in regards to live CD, what is persistence ?
<CtrlAltDel> it means configuration data will be saved and you will no start fresh with every reboot
<JadedJacob> sweet, that's exactly what I want!
<JadedJacob> my BIOS doesn't have an option to boot off USB, can I install GRUB onto my harddrive and boot the flashdrive from there?
<lotuspsychje> interesting question
<JadedJacob> Yep.
<lotuspsychje> morning ActionParsnip
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, you can configure grub to boot PLOP, which can then boot your flash drive. You could configure gurb to boot the USB but it's not straightforward.
<overclucker> CtrlAltDel: sure. gur can also boot iso's off the hd now too
<overclucker> *grub
<[deXter]> overclucker, that only works for simple ISOs, eg Memtest. It doesn't work for complex OSes like most modern Linux distros.
<CtrlAltDel> that should have been directed at JadedJacob  :)
<JadedJacob> :}
<ejv> 1.2GB hdd?
<JadedJacob> Yep!
<ejv> what is this 1991?
<JadedJacob> From 1994!
<overclucker> oh, haha
<ejv> i was close
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Gallomimia> i remember a friend who got a new hd and said wow it's 1.2gb. what's a gb!
<JadedJacob> haha
<Gallomimia> back when 8 megs of ram was huge
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#grubinst
<saucer_eyes> lol
 * lotuspsychje presses play on tape
 * ejv watches as the channel degenerates into #memory_lane
<JadedJacob> it's a quantum fireball, and 8MB of EDO RAM, man what a difference it made when we upgraded to a whopping 40MB of EDO ram.
<JadedJacob> had to be matched pairs back then.
<[deXter]> Gallomimia, When my cousin upgraded to a 40 MB hdd (yes, MB), all his friends scolded him for the unnecessary expensive purchase.. they said that he will never fill it in his lifetime..
<pier> c
<JadedJacob> [deXter] thanks
<el_seano> can anyone tell me what the thought process is behind having each user have their own group is?  Is it to avoid possible complication from setgid?
<lotuspsychje> lol mb :p
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: well, its 4 times the RAM, imagine if your current PC had 4 times as much RAM...
<ejv> only a matter of time
 * ejv twiddles thumbs
<dak0> lol i'll fill 40mb with my web history
<dak0> xD
<ActionParsnip> el_seano: I imagine its for privacy on $HOME as the group ownership can be set to the user as well
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, re. that link, you might want to refer to the "GRUB2" section instead of the GRUB1 I accidentally linked you to :)
<iceroot> ejv: ActionParsnip is right
<iceroot> el_seano: ^
<iceroot> ejv: wrong nick
<ejv> iceroot: i was like derp?
<JadedJacob> OK.
<el_seano> ActionParsnip: ah, that makes sense. Keep an open umask without having to worry about unwary users opening their files.
<JadedJacob> For an old machine (celeron 533) does it matter which GRUB i install?
<ejv> im usually right though, it's a common slip
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, ah, well I suggest you go with GRUB4DOS then, it's simpler and more flexible
<ejv> swore that said GLADOS
<tekonivel> i haven't had telepathy in my applet menu for about a week now (12.04 Precise), what am i missing?
<JadedJacob> Hmmmm.
<[deXter]> lol, you play too much portal, ejv
<ejv> apparently
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, it can be installed onto a FAT or NTFS partition too
<tekonivel> i've got all the relevant telepathy* -packages installed though
<ejv> soo to be quantum conundrum
<ejv> s/soo/soon/
<ActionParsnip> el_seano: you can set o-rwx on $HOME and only the owning user will get access, you can of course make another group and add your user and other users to control whom has access
<JadedJacob> I want to be able to boot off a ubuntu live CD, and install a version of GRUB onto the harddrive from there.
<lotuspsychje> !precise | tekonivel
<ubottu> tekonivel: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> tekonivel: precise support in #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: you can, use a chroot
<tekonivel> ActionParsnip: oops, thanks mate!
<JadedJacob> OK.
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<coooontitiki> numerical permissions are what we default to in my class ActionParsnip
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, Those instructions assume an existing Linux install... what's on your system right now?
<JadedJacob> Nothing.
<JadedJacob> Just a CDROM drive, a empty 4GB flashdrive and a empty 1.2GB harddrive.
 * ejv is almost ashamed to have installed windows today, shakes fist at netflix
<ActionParsnip> coooontitiki: both are fine
<ActionParsnip> ejv: apparently, its coming
<coooontitiki> you know anything about escalating priveliges on /etc/shadow ? changing shells with a special program?
<ejv> i pray to the linux gods
<JadedJacob> If I'm using really old hardware, celeron 533, 256MB ram, built in graphics, do I want to install an old version of xubuntu, say xubuntu 7.1 and just run sudo apt-upgrade, or is better to install the latest version of a light weight ubuntu distro.
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, Do you really want to go ahead with this though? Booting and running a full fledged distro via USB 1.1 is *painfully* slow
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: I'd install Lubuntu 11.10
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | JadedJacob
<ubottu> JadedJacob: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<iceroot> JadedJacob: use the latest lubuntu
<JadedJacob> [deXter]: I have a USB 2.0 PCI card :D
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, I would suggest going with a lightweight distro optimised for older machines. Newer distros pack the newer kernel which is bloated and optimised for newer processors.
<[deXter]> JadedJacob,  ah that's awesome.
<ActionParsnip> usb is dog slow anyway, firewire is sweet
<iceroot> coooontitiki: /etc/shadow has nothing to do with shells
<coooontitiki> ha
<lotuspsychje> can compiz run on lubuntu?
<ejv> is this an exercise in masochism? what's wrong with you JadedJacob :\
<iceroot> coooontitiki: /etc/shadow is just holding all hashed user-passwords
<coooontitiki> escalating the set uid does iceroot
<JadedJacob> haha, this is an exercise on what can be achieved with linux.
<pier> ccc
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, In that case I would recommend a Puppy Linux based distro, like Turbo Puppy
<JadedJacob> and why you should never throw away old hardware, if all you want to do is check cnn.com
<ejv> uhh cmon guys really? we know the answer is gentoo: compile it all.
<Lolo_> Hi, anyone knows how to use zenity --progress with unrar in order to have a progression bar during an extract in command line (for a .sh) ? TY
<ejv> JadedJacob: i admire your courage
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, Turbopup uses like 10 MB of RAM.. yes, that's 10 MB.. not 100+ like any modern distro. http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=40477
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: sure, you will just replace openbox which is default
<ActionParsnip> ejv: on hardware like that, DE+xorg will take days..
<ejv> nah, go hard or go home, CLI for everything
<haylo> i find these old machines work well if you get the ram low enough- in fact it seems like the first200 mb is the most useful? maybe it has to do with current?
<ejv> mutt for email, irssi for irc, links for browsing, wget / rtorrent for well... ya :D
<ActionParsnip> ejv: no flash in web browsers in cli ;)
<ejv> that's a feature
<lotuspsychje> ejv: links2 is pretty cool :p
<[deXter]> ^
<haylo> cli movies
<haylo> all stick men
<ActionParsnip> haylo: mplayer has an ascii output filter
<[deXter]> mplayer can play regular movies in ASCII btw ;)
<[deXter]> Whoops, too late
<ejv> ha indeed it does, i've used it
<haylo> i need to try that :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> makes me laugh
<ejv> makes my eyes rain
<[deXter]> haylo, best movie to watch: The Matrix
<[deXter]> Best scene: When Neo dodges the bullets.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<haylo> lolol
<ActionParsnip> haylo: mplayer -vo caca movie.avi
<ActionParsnip> good things to use are cartoons, like simpsons
 * lotuspsychje follows the white rabbit
<ejv> OT, but the ascii matrix scene you're talking about, is a google search away, check it out if you want
<overclucker> mplayer -vo fbdev
<haylo> im so neofied, i cant watch it agian
<JadedJacob> [deXter] that link you sent me is Turbopup EXTREME
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, Yep, you need all the speed you can get ;)
<ActionParsnip> xpud is cool too, boots in 3 seconds here
<JadedJacob> hehe
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: my debian needs 4sec (grub -> kdm) :)
<JadedJacob> I guess I can forget about flash on a celeron 533
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: I bet your PC has a bit more grunt than my POS
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: use html5 ;)
<lotuspsychje> on regular hd or ssd?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: maybe ... :)
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys!
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: ssd
<remoteCTRL1> whenever i try to ssh -X and then execute whatever there i get an error 'Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomesegvhandler" ' google not helpful, any help apperciated!
<lotuspsychje> llutz_: 5sec on ocelot 64 here
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: does the app actually run though?
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: ssd is fun
<remoteCTRL1> hi ActionParsnip yes it does but i cannot operate the app, it is frozen
<JadedJacob> ohh xpud looks nice ;)
<remoteCTRL1> it isd firefox, opera, epiphany alike...
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: do apps like gedit etc work?
<haylo> gedit works great
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i doubt it, just a sec to check back, pls...
<winnie666> hello! will /etc/rc.local still work if i change the interpreter to #!/bin/bash?
<haylo> oh sorry im out of context
<lotuspsychje> llutz_: agree, what brand you have? mine is a transcend slc
<llutz_> winnie666: yes
<kalimojo> whats the best newsreader for ubuntu
<winnie666> thnx
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: OCZ agility3
<ActionParsnip> haylo: I prefer leafpad :)
<Gentoo64> llutz, custom kernel?
<Gentoo64> i find 4 sec hard t believe
<Gentoo64> :)
<llutz_> Gentoo64: debian sid
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: same with gedit; it does start but then not respond. menu and all are dead...
<SunTsu> kalimojo: "what's the best whatever" is something you really can't get a definitive answer to. Different people prefer different things
<lotuspsychje> llutz_:wow cool, is that a 6G ssd?
<llutz_> Gentoo64: 3.2.0.xxxx plain amd64 distro-kernel
<Gentoo64> i cannot beat 5 seconds nomatter what
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: yes, with i5-2500k on asus h67-board
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: there is 3.3 on the kernel ppa
<kalimojo> suntsu : can u suggest some and ill try them and see which i like
<SunTsu> kalimojo: news as in usenet?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: yeah thats a tonne more than my dual core 1.2Ghz 32bit with 3Gb RAM
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: debian... i won't import something from ppa/*buntu
<SunTsu> kalimojo: or news as in rss fedds?
<SunTsu> feeds even
<kalimojo> yes usenet
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i am running 11.04 at home with gnome 2 and 11.10 at work with gnome 3 can that cause the problem?
<[deXter]> ActionParsnip, strange.. my phone is also a 1.2ghz dual core ;)
<llutz_> Gentoo64: i haven't measured it properly, but watching my digital-clock its somewhat < 5 sec
<SunTsu> kalimojo: I prefer slrn, second is mutt with news patch for me. But that's all cli. Others like thunderbird's news support
<Gentoo64> llutz, id be impressed if it did
<kalimojo> id prefer a gui app
<haylo> are remoteCTRL1 pathnames gone maybe? i have had that happen before to some extent
<JadedJacob> Turbopup EXTREME looks pretty buggy.
<remoteCTRL1> haylo: interesting idea, but it only occurrs when i try to ssh -X, no problems opening apps locally...
<haylo> JadedJacob, you can get 32 bit debian or maybe even lubuntu down really low
<[deXter]> JadedJacob, I've run it on many old machines without any issues
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: swon't affect it, you have an X server for the app to stick to and that's all you need :)
<Gentoo64> kalimojo, just saw one called "pan"
<ActionParsnip> [deXter]: yep, dell latitude D420, runs well
<Gentoo64> gnome newsreader
<lotuspsychje> Gentoo64: 5 secs and below is not an exception anymore
<SunTsu> kalimojo: there's so much news readers, you could apt-cache search them and evaluate what sounds best to you
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: hmm... that makes sense... so what could be the cause?
<llutz_> kalimojo: claws
<lotuspsychje> SunTsu: there are some good newsreaders around, just need the packagename
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: try:  ssh -X -C username@host
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: i will, just a sec, pls
<llutz_> why do people want GUIs for text-based things like irc/nntp/mail...
<Gentoo64> guis are nice :)
<SunTsu> lotuspsychje: again: good depends on your needs and on what you prefer. you need to invest the time to find the one that's perfect for you
<lotuspsychje> i like gui and ubuntu eyecandy :p
<Gentoo64> i use xchat and thunderbird in X and irssi and alpine in console
<lotuspsychje> xchat is tha bomb :p
<[deXter]> lotuspsychje, yes, I hear a lot of windows users say that lately ;)
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: ok, that did the trick!!
<SunTsu> llutz_: I prefer cli, too, especially because it runs in screen
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: (c)ompression
<ActionParsnip> CLI for most things except irc (when I'm home) and web browser
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: here comes one more: if i open firefox from my workplace with ssh -X -C am I supposed to be able to browse to a 10.0.5.1 ip-address that is within my workplaces network, or will it try to open it here locally?
<ActionParsnip> you will need a VPN back to the workplace
<lotuspsychje> kalimojo: NNTPgrab all the way
<DarsVaeda> hi, I installed a program but forgot the name, now I can not find it anymore as it does not appear in the new unity menu...how can I find it, where is a list of all programs? or a list like in gnome, sorted by topic
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: cos what i am actually trying to accomplish is to reach my institute's firewall's webfrontend...
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: which is only reachable from my very own computer at my workplace
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: humm, i guess i will install NX :)
<SunTsu> remoteCTRL1: use ssh as a socks proxy
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: then you will need the external IP as the process for the browser is running outside the LAN, the fact it is displayed internally on a remote X server is moot
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: using NX will achieve nothing different
<lotuspsychje> SunTsu got a link with good socks?
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: NX will achieve that i can connect to my desktop session and do it from there...
<remoteCTRL1> SunTsu: i wouldn't know how to do that?
<llutz_> remoteCTRL1: ssh-tunnel is what you want
<lotuspsychje> DarsVaze
<remoteCTRL1> llutz_: NX basically creates that, but if i can do that easier i would like to try it?
<lotuspsychje> DarsVaeda: just press dash home and type your programs name
<DarsVaeda> I DO NOT KNOW IT -.-
<SunTsu> remoteCTRL1: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<Gentoo64> DarsVaeda, cant be that important then :)
<DarsVaeda> sorry but that is the usual answer you get and it starts to **** me off cause it wont work ^^
<SunTsu> remoteCTRL1: basically it's -D <port> and use that as socks proxy in your browser - done
<DarsVaeda> gentoo64: I do not use it often
<nothingspecial> DarsVaeda, less /var/log/apt/history.log will show you what you've installed
<lotuspsychje> DarsVaeda: maybe to find it in /etc
<Gentoo64> DarsVaeda, is it a gui app?
<DarsVaeda> it is about svn but if I enter svn it does not pop up, although I'm sure it has svn in the name
<DarsVaeda> its gui
<remoteCTRL1> DarsVaeda: i believe your best option is to use synaptic and to filter there
<BoyOfWuHan> how can I turn the message that someone comein chat room or quit off...
<Gentoo64> DarsVaeda, try usr share applications
<remoteCTRL1> SunTsu: sounds fairly easy...
<BoyOfWuHan> I used pidgin client..
<Pumpkin->  /win 32
<Pumpkin-> asdjasda
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help so far, dude, appreciate it as always!
<haylo> DarsVaeda, you can look in the software center or you can type : which command to see they are in /bin
<irvken> how do I a user to a group and how do i see if the group exists first
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: thanks for the gratitude. It makes a difference :)
<DarsVaeda> it is not in /usr/share/applications
<llutz_> irvken: "getent group"     "sudo adduser username groupname"
<haylo> we love u ActionParsnip
<haylo> :)
<llutz_> irvken: err "getent group groupname"
<ActionParsnip> irvken: grep name /etc/group
<ActionParsnip> irvken: checks the group exists
<irvken> it says I'm not in the sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> BoyOfWuHan: you want them OFF you mean?
<ActionParsnip> BoyOfWuHan: I use pidgin
<f00sa> hello all ;>
<BoyOfWuHan> yes
<irvken> I thought adding myself to the admin group would add me to the sudoers file
<BoyOfWuHan> How to turn the messages off,that someone enter chatroom or quit?
<ActionParsnip> BoyOfWuHan: in the main window, its a plugin you can enable
<llutz_> irvken: logout, login again
<irvken> it seems to imply that in the sudoer file
<BoyOfWuHan> ActionParsnip:which one?
<irvken> cheers llutz that worked
<irvken> all done
<DarsVaeda> software-center did it :) it is called "kdesvn" and if you search for "kde" in the menu it is found but not with "svn" ... bad luck
<llutz_> irvken: you always have to do that to let group-changes take effect
<BoyOfWuHan> ActionParsnip:which plugin
<obo> hi all
<ActionParsnip> BoyOfWuHan: scroll the list down a few, it's called join/part hiding (thought that would be obvious)..
<obo> I'm trying to use evolution to connect my exchage server 2003 . "Its throwing Exchange server is not compatible with exchage Connector".Couuld someone help on this
<ActionParsnip> obo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EvolutionExchange
<_skpl> ./obo first thing you wanna do is get a good grip on yiur anus
<BoyOfWuHan> thanks..
<BoyOfWuHan> ActionParsnip:thanks..
<ActionParsnip> _skpl: not constructive..
<ActionParsnip> BoyOfWuHan: np man
<bobdobbs> hi all. I'm running ubuntu 10.something (not sure how to get version number). I did an update using apt. After a reboot, I have no networking and no X. How can I recover?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: cat /etc/lsb_release
<bobdobbs> I think X isn't working because I have nvidia drivers, and I need to recompile them, because the update reinstalled the kernel
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: will tell you
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: if you hold shift at boot, select the old kernel, is it ok there?
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: thanks. Looks like I have 10.10
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: I bet it will. I'll give it a shot.
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: maverick is EOL in april
<bal> how to set swap memeory? arter installing ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: thanks for the heads-up
<f00sa> Do you recommend any ATI Radeon GPU? relatevely new one...
<aBound> I'd take an nVidia card over ATI.
<overclucker> clear
<overclucker> opps
<f00sa> hm
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: holding shift at boot won't bring up the grub menu. Instead, it causes a reboot
<aBound> nVidia works better for Ubunu than ATI does.
<aBound> Ubuntu**
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: try pressing ESC instead then
<bobdobbs> ok
<f00sa> yeah I know, but thought sth changet in that field recentyl ;p
<ActionParsnip> aBound: ati drivers are getting better, i'm always going to buy nvidia :)
<bal> how to set virtual memory in ubuntu?
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I know but they're taking their sweet time it seems. nVidia seems to write better drivers and seems to be more stable.
<bobdobbs> weird. it's just stuck during boot now. It's stuck at loading timidity
<aBound> I noticed a lot of people come in here with ATI drivers and have nothing but issues. :P
<bobdobbs> going to have to physically power it off.
<aBound> Seems though that nVidia is just more supportive for Linux.
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: holding escape just makes it reboot as well
<remoteCTRL1> SunTsu: i also cannot get the ssh tunnel to work... i guess i will have to hit the road to work eventually...:/
<bal> how to increse may work memeory ?
<aBound> f00sa, With the nVidia driver you can always fallback on the open source nvidia driver yet it doesn't seem to support 3D acceleration. As of yet...
<llutz_> bal: buy more ram?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<anomie2> Hey all, we had about 3 computers in the office stop working (hard drive failures). Just got soe new hard drives in. Installed Ubuntu fine on one, but then the computer started switching itself off everytime you turned it on (before I got to the ubuntu starting screen). So I figured it must have faulty ram and took the HD out and swiched it into another computer (same model) but now that computer is stuck on the ubuntu loading scr
<SunTsu> remoteCTRL1: what ssh tunnel? You only need to ssh to the box using -D and can use a socks proxy immediately
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: ok - I've managed to get the computer to boot normally, but it still has no X and no networking. Is there a way I can manually switch back to the old kernel ?
<bal> llutz_:  one peroson told me to create swap memory partition and it will give u much performent . but  i don't know how to assing swap memory
<overclucker> remoteCTRL1: ssh -D 6666 -f -q -N user@host is what i use
<SunTsu> anomie2: lines in IRC are limited. Your line was too long and was cut off at "stuck on the ubuntu loading scr"
<llutz_> bal: swap won't really speed up things. do you hava swap partition?
<remoteCTRL1> overclucker: , ok, i will try, thanks
<bal> llutz_: i created swap partion
<CtrlAltDel> does anyone know of a decent comfy way (meaning NOT winff) to easily convert videos to h264-flvs?
<llutz_> bal: "sudo blkid |grep swap"
<overclucker> remoteCTRL1: then just use localhost:6666 as a socks proxy in your applications that support socks
<llutz_> bal:  that'll give you the uuid of your swap-partition. add an entry to /etc/fstab withthat UUID
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: you could tweak the default kernel in /etc/default/grub   then run:  sudo update-grub
<overclucker> remoteCTRL1: or whatever port you decide on
<remoteCTRL1> overclucker: i am trying to thanks! :)
<dooglus> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Package sun-java6-jre does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> CtrlAltDel: what is the starting format?
<dooglus> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<llutz_> bal: sudo nano /etc/fstab   add a line:
<CtrlAltDel> ActionParsnip: currently mpeg2
<f00sa> ok , so do you guys recommend any nvidia card - relatively silent one but also quite fast in the same time?
<CtrlAltDel> straight from a dvd
<llutz_> bal UUID=<the UUID from blkid> none swap sw 0 0
<lotuspsychje> llutz_: i've readed some ppl leave a partition blank on their ssd, to make it faster would that be true or myth for ubuntu
<Leonider> Help to solve the riddle: Xubuntu  11.10+ LDAP+LightDM . do login under a different network users. After ending a session you can see a list of those who were part of the system, in the login window. How to do that after a reboot this list is not disappearing?
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: i never heard that and cannot imagine how that should make things faster. and according to ssd-prices, its a waste of money
<aBound> Hey does anybody know if the Intel HD Graphics 3000 support 3D acceleration for Compiz?
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: you just should make sure your partitions a aligned properly (multiples of 1024 for start/end)
<ActionParsnip> CtrlAltDel: http://www.webologist.co.uk/blog/converting-mpg-to-flv-using-ffmpeg
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: are aligned*
<bobdobbs> can anyone tell me how to downgrade my kernel
<ActionParsnip> aBound: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87090/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-an-intel-hd-graphics-3000-on-an-acer-aspire-4750   seems its ok
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: maybe that is what you meant. it could happen, that you will have small unused gaps between partitions, but those are only a few MB
<lotuspsychje> llutz_: never tryed it myself, but i think the idea behind it is, to have faster access times on the half used ssd partition
<CtrlAltDel> ActionParsnip: is was hoping for a gui, so my colleagues could use it as well, but cli it is it seems :/
<CtrlAltDel> thx :)
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: change the default line in /etc/default/grub
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I bet you got like a shortcut key for that site. haha
<ActionParsnip> CtrlAltDel: gui is slow ;)
<ActionParsnip> aBound: no, i just websearch, just like anyone else can..
<llutz_> lotuspsychje: since there is no head to be positioned etc on ssd, that makes no sense to me. but honestly, idk
<aBound> ActionParsnip, Ugh cause I know in firefox you can set search engines as keywords. :P
<lotuspsychje> llutz_:anyway with 6G i don't think its really needed :p
<ActionParsnip> CtrlAltDel: you could make a script that takes an arg (the file name) then spits out ~/Desktop/result.flv
<bal> i did not get how to do it  could you gide me step by step . i done "sudo blkid |grep swap" i got some uuid then  sudo nano /etc/fstab
<bal> llutz_:  i steked there?
<llutz_> bal: i did, that was step by step because it only takes 2 steps
<llutz_> bal: sudo nano /etc/fstab   add a line:
<CtrlAltDel> ActionParsnip: yeah, but i need some options, time to dive into zenity i guess, i REALLY hoped it wouldn't get to that :)
<llutz_> bal UUID=<the UUID taken from blkid> none swap sw 0 0
<lotuspsychje> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 61 kB, installed size 348 kB
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: I can't see where in that file the kernel to boot is described
<bal> llutz_: "/etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: one of the topmost lines reads:  DEFAULT=0    yes?
<bal> what i have to do here?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: or similar..
<llutz_> bal: what part of "add a line:" you do not understand?
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: ok. I see that.
<llutz_> bal: the line you have to add should read like "UUID=c1057664-3f93-4743-a363-789142b97c24 none swap sw 0 0"
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: I'll see if that file has a man page
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: change that to =1  then save the new file, close the editor and run: sudo update-grub
<bobdobbs> ok
<llutz_> bal: just with YOUR UUID from blkid, not mine from this example
<bal> after the cmd ?
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: ok, I've run update-grub. rebooting now
<bal> llutz_:  is this":~$ sudo blkid |grep swap /dev/sda2: LABEL="New Volume" UUID="6cb502a1-3354-49d4-82a5-bfc0e491bf8e" TYPE="swap" "?
<llutz_> bal: you really do not know how to edit a textfile and add a simple line?
<llutz_> bal: "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<bal> llutz_:  need #?
<DXBLouie`> hi everyone
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: ok, rebooted. still no X, no networking.
<ActionParsnip> hi DXBLouie`
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: could uninstall the nvidia driver, should help
<llutz_> bal: last time, exactly like this: "sudo nano /etc/fstab" in that file you add 1 line at the end: "UUID=6cb502a1-3354-49d4-82a5-bfc0e491bf8e none swap sw 0 0"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: Damn. I didn't want to do that. It took me months to actually get X working with it.
<pfifo> time to answer some questions while i redownload all my steam games :)
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: you could run:  less /var/log/xorg.0.log   and see what is going on
<aBound> Time for me to step out. See ya'll. :)
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: I'd just reinstall with Oneiric tbh, your release dies in 3 months
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: but also, if networking was also broken by the update, then I'm thinking that there could be a deeper issue
<txomon> hi, is there any netbeans version in the ubuntu packages?
<bal> llutz_:  without "" is it right?
<DXBLouie`> i have a bit of a problem :( been using Evolution for year, originally running Evolution 2.32.2-0ubuntu7 on 11.04, and now i'm setting up a new PC for my office with Ubuntu 11.10 which came with Evolution 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.. i made a backup on the first PC (from evolution itself) and restored it on the new one, it copied all my mail accounts, etc.. but only copied the folder structure of my emails (i only use pop)
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: Well, when I update, I'll be changing away from ubuntu. Its time for me to try something else.
<llutz_> bal: yes
<lotuspsychje> !info netbeans | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: Package netbeans does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: no bad thing trying new things
<lotuspsychje> !netbeans
<pfifo> txomon, this is everything ubuntu knows about Java https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: ... but for the moment, I just want to get the machine back to a state where I can get some work done.
<DXBLouie`> i've tried it again, same result.. i even tried copying the ~/.local/share/evolution/mail/local/ completely as is.. evolution then said it needs to migrate the file format, and i clicked yes... but again, i got empty folders :(
<lotuspsychje> !find netbeans
<ubottu> Found: libnetbeans-cvsclient-java
<bal> llutz_:  how to save?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: why are you dropping ubuntu? Pure curiosity
<txomon> pfifo: lotuspsychje : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netbeans
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: mostly because things like this keep happening. I do an update, and everything breaks. It really hits my productivity.
<winnie666> if i do this (as root of course) ->     rsync -rvza --size-only --delete /persistent/files/ /        and there is a file in called /persistent/files/foo/bar        but there is no /foo directory, will it work?
<bal> llutz_:  crt+x?
<llutz_> bal: ctrl-x  iirc
<Mixxit> hey can anyone help me with part 8 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot under Installing Windows After Ubuntu
<crizzy> bobdobbs: same crap everywhere, if you don't want things to break, don't update, stick to the LTS and upgrade every 5 years
<pfifo> txomon, looks like they skipped netbeans for oneiric
<pfifo> !netbeans lucid
<winnie666> actually never mind i can test that without wrecking my system :)
<pfifo> !info netbeans lucid
<ActionParsnip> bal: CTRL+O, CTRL+X
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1403 kB, installed size 3252 kB
<txomon> pfifo: so bug?
<pfifo> txomon, I wouldnt really call it a bug
<bal> ActionParsnip: llutz_  ok then y is it right?
<llutz_> bal: after exiting nano "sudo swapon -a"
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: considering your release is nearly 2 years old I'd try the newer ones. The OS has come far
<ucenik23> klosar
<pfifo> txomon, just install 10.04 for now and youll be ok
<txomon> pfifo: xD I can't do that
<Leonider> Tell me where to find the most complete description of the settings of LightDM
<pfifo> txomon, look on launchpad for a ppa
<CoolCoder> ghostscript is present, imagemagick is present. and working convert in terminal. ghostscript DELEGATES is not linked to imagick while  -list configure and not working with php also. how to link gs to im?
<bal> nothing is seen there?
<llutz_> bal fine, you're done
<zykotick9> dumb offtopic question, but what does "xD" mean?  I've seen it a lot recently.
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: well, I updated to 11.10 on my laptop, and that was just a disaster. With the new desktop system, I just couldn't do anything. I mean, there wasn't even a way to start applications.
<Mixxit> its smiley face
<winnie666> i think i am going to end up in bash.org ......
<Mixxit> with crossed eyes
<bal> llutz_:  thank you llutz_  ActionParsnip  all
<Mixxit> erm squinted eyes
<zykotick9> Mixxit: thanks, didn't realize it was a smiley... doh
<Mixxit> xD
<JadedJacob> What's a good light weight Browser that supports Javascript?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: you don't have to use Unity. If you install XFCE you will not get unity
<ActionParsnip> JadedJacob: arora
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: there are more desktops than gnome
<pfifo> JadedJacob, lxde uses arora
<bal> llutz_: i need one more help . is there any tool for synchroniz data base  in a webserver with local server?
<lotuspsychje> !info libnb-platform12-java | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: libnb-platform12-java (source: libnb-platform-java): NetBeans Platform for building rich desktop applications in Java. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 5492 kB, installed size 17240 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info libnetbeans-cvsclient-java | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: libnetbeans-cvsclient-java (source: netbeans-cvsclient): NetBeans CVS Client library. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1 (oneiric), package size 340 kB, installed size 460 kB
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: lxde doesn't have any web browser deps http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lxde
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: and lubuntu uses chromium...
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, erm, i mean lubuntu
<llutz_> bal: rsync
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: This may be the case. But unity didn't offer me a way to even open any tool that could let me do this. In the end I dropped to a terminal, and created a symlink on my desktop to whatever command starts gnome-panel.
<txomon> lotuspsychje: yes, I found that package... but doesn't install netbeans
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: uses chromium by default, both are webkit based
<bal> thank you is is avilable in with ubuntu ?
<bobdobbs> I should actually switch to xfce though. I like it. I use it sometimes on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lubuntu-desktop
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, maybe lubuntu 11.10 uses chromium, but 10.04 has arora (I know, Ive had to uninstall it like 4 times now)
<bobdobbs> speaking of which, what is my next step for getting X working on my desktop. Uninstalling the nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: you can keep ubuntu then, just switch desktops.
<bal> ok thank you all  llutz_
<bal> see you
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: well, my other issue with ubuntu is the package management system. It's probably just me, but I find that I keep breaking it, and it's impossible to fix.
<bobdobbs> Maybe I'll find the same problem with other distro's too.
<txomon> lotuspsychje: I asked in #ubuntu-packaging  bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/822753
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 822753 in netbeans (Ubuntu) "Please remove netbeans package from Ubuntu Oneiric universe repo" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zykotick9> bobdobbs: (i haven't been following) but if you use nvidia and cant get Xorg to start, you could try moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup and restart to see if nouveau is working
<Mixxit> hmm i cant find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bobdobbs> zykotick9: what is nouveau ?
<pfifo> bobdobbs, once you have all the packages you use memorized and can install them in one line, youll find that problem will disappear
<zykotick9> bobdobbs: open source nvidia driver
<bobdobbs> zykotick9: ok
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: thats like asking: where is c:\boot.ini
<bobdobbs> pfifo: heh. I think I use too many things to do that.
<zykotick9> Mixxit: grub2 doesn't use it...
<Mixxit> aha
<Mixxit> sorry i was just reading the grub guide on the wiki
<bobdobbs> zykotick9: I'll give that a shot.
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: nouveau is the opensource nvidia driver
<Mixxit> must be for grub1
<lotuspsychje> txomon: strange that this package not work...
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: yes, grub legacy uses menu.lst
<Mixxit> a bit of googling i just found osprober
<txomon> lotuspsychje: read the bug
<Mixxit> does startupmanager use grub1 or grub2?
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: anything after karmic uses grub2
<flowerpot> Mixxit, sudo find / -name 'menu.lst'
<lotuspsychje> txomon: its gonna be back in precise?
<Mixxit> thanks
<ActionParsnip> undecided, fix released   is a bit of a contradiction, no?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: severity is undecided, status is fix released
<bobdobbs> SUCCESS!
<bobdobbs> ok - it looks like I have both X working, and networking back
<bobdobbs> thanks guys :)
<bobdobbs> maybe tonight I will get some sleep after all
<pfifo> lotuspsychje, according to this http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netbeans netbeans is already in precise
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ahhhhh. thanks
<txomon> lotuspsychje: seems to
<jfcaron> When I plug a USB drive into a machine, how do I know which /dev/ it is?  Can lsusb tell me?  It does not automount.
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: which nvidia gpu do you use?
<pfifo> jfcaron, run `dmesg | tail`
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: I actually don't know. How do I find out?
<ActionParsnip> jfcaron: sudo parted -l   will tell you, or:  sudo fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> i hope they fix xvidcap one day
<jfcaron> pfifo: If the USB drive was plugged ina  while ago, in a machine to which I don't have physical access?
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: lspci | grep -i vga
<pfifo> jfcaron, see what ActionParsnip said
<popey> lotuspsychje: xvidcap has been removed from ubuntu
<popey> lotuspsychje: I would recommend you try kazam instead
<lotuspsychje> popey: lol i remember u :p
<popey> ☺
<bobdobbs> geforce 6800 xt
<lotuspsychje> popey: kazam has no specific area recording, thats ashame
<pfifo> thats my onboard chip
<popey> lotuspsychje: yes it does
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: does that actually answer your question?  I don't know anything about video
<lotuspsychje> popey: did they rls a new?µ
<popey> lotuspsychje: yup
<lotuspsychje> popey: oh cool, u a lifesaver lemme test that out
<ActionParsnip> bobdobbs: you could try the xorg edgers updates ppa (less fresh) and get the 290 driver, may help
<pfifo> bobdobbs, I noticed you said you installed nvidi drivers, if your using a 6800, then those drivers will not work for you
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/   may be a good alternative
<jfcaron> ActionParsnip: fdisk -l tells me that I have two disks, sda and sdb.  From mount I know that one of the partitions of sda is /, does this mean that sdb is the external drive?  I think it might be another internal drive.
<ActionParsnip> bobosomfan: not sure it supports maverick but worth a shot
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ive tested eidete and it crashes my desktop, xvidcap was pretty handy and lightweight
<ActionParsnip> jfcaron: yes sdb will be the drive and you will mount /dev/sdb1 as the first partition
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: tried recordmydesktop too?
<jfcaron> ActionParsnip: Ok.  Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: yes thats a bit better, and i found out the option to encode while recordingµ
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: sorry, dropped off. Lappy overheated. back on my problem pc now
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip:  So, it looks like noveau works fine.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: but still xvidcap had a better specific area movement
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip:
<bobdobbs> ActionParsnip: my next step will be to get video effects and twin monitors working.
<DXBLouie`> exit
<DXBLouie`> err
<jfcaron> ActionParsnip: I think that my sdb is actually a second internal drive, and that my external USB drive is not being recognized.  Is there any way to check this?
<pfifo> jfcaron, does `sudo fdisk -l` show the USB drive?
<jfcaron> pfifo: fdisk -l tells me that there is an sda and an sdb, the problem is that I think neither of them are the USB drive.
<haylo> unetbootin detects usb
<haylo> is a pain to use it that way though
<pfifo> jfcaron, so your USB and your internal drive are the same size and have the same partition layout?
<ActionParsnip> jfcaron: if you attached it after you logged in, run:  dmesg | tail -n 20    there may be clues there
<pfifo> jfcaron, maybe this will give you a hint `ls -la /dev/disk/by-id/`
<devish> upload speed is almost 0 in my system therefore i am not able to open most of the sites, how can i correct it
<pfifo> devish, complain to your ISP for not giving you enough bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> devish: if you run: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list   what is output? use a pastebin to host. Thanks
<jfcaron> pfifo: your ls -la command tells me that the sda and sdb are both SATA internal drives, Maxtor brand, while the external one is a Toshiba.
<pfifo> jfcaron, those are symlinks pointing to real devices (/dev/sdXY)
<jfcaron> ActionParsnip: your dmesg command tells me that it connected a usb device "using ehci_hcd and address 9"
<rodrigo-pc> ALSKDJFQOIEWURQWERMNSDFOIUQWERJASODFUQWLEKRUQWELRIKJXACLFKUASFLQKWEJRIOASDFJKQEORIUASDFKJQOEIRUAWEKRSDIOFQJWERKUASDFJQLKWERUASDFKJQWOERIUASDKFJOIQWEURAKSDJFOIQWEURADJFOIQWERKAXDJFOIUQWERJSADFIUQWERKJADFOIUASFQKWERUIOSADJFAKSDFUQOIWERJKDLFUASKJWQERIUSADFKJSADFIOUQWERKASDFKUASDR,QWJERZLKXCVUZXKASRD.,ASMDFOIUQWERJXCVOIUASJR.,
<rodrigo-pc> ALSKDJFQOIEWURQWERMNSDFOIUQWERJASODFUQWLEKRUQWELRIKJXACLFKUASFLQKWEJRIOASDFJKQEORIUASDFKJQOEIRUAWEKRSDIOFQJWERKUASDFJQLKWERUASDFKJQWOERIUASDKFJOIQWEURAKSDJFOIQWEURADJFOIQWERKAXDJFOIUQWERJSADFIUQWERKJADFOIUASFQKWERUIOSADJFAKSDFUQOIWERJKDLFUASKJWQERIUSADFKJSADFIOUQWERKASDFKUASDR,QWJERZLKXCVUZXKASRD.,ASMDFOIUQWERJXCVOIUASJR.,
<rodrigo-pc> ALSKDJFQOIEWURQWERMNSDFOIUQWERJASODFUQWLEKRUQWELRIKJXACLFKUASFLQKWEJRIOASDFJKQEORIUASDFKJQOEIRUAWEKRSDIOFQJWERKUASDFJQLKWERUASDFKJQWOERIUASDKFJOIQWEURAKSDJFOIQWEURADJFOIQWERKAXDJFOIUQWERJSADFIUQWERKJADFOIUASFQKWERUIOSADJFAKSDFUQOIWERJKDLFUASKJWQERIUSADFKJSADFIOUQWERKASDFKUASDR,QWJERZLKXCVUZXKASRD.,ASMDFOIUQWERJXCVOIUASJR.,
<rodrigo-pc> ALSKDJFQOIEWURQWERMNSDFOIUQWERJASODFUQWLEKRUQWELRIKJXACLFKUASFLQKWEJRIOASDFJKQEORIUASDFKJQOEIRUAWEKRSDIOFQJWERKUASDFJQLKWERUASDFKJQWOERIUASDKFJOIQWEURAKSDJFOIQWEURADJFOIQWERKAXDJFOIUQWERJSADFIUQWERKJADFOIUASFQKWERUIOSADJFAKSDFUQOIWERJKDLFUASKJWQERIUSADFKJSADFIOUQWERKASDFKUASDR,QWJERZLKXCVUZXKASRD.,ASMDFOIUQWERJXCVOIUASJR.,
<rodrigo-pc> ALSKDJFQOIEWURQWERMNSDFOIUQWERJASODFUQWLEKRUQWELRIKJXACLFKUASFLQKWEJRIOASDFJKQEORIUASDFKJQOEIRUAWEKRSDIOFQJWERKUASDFJQLKWERUASDFKJQWOERIUASDKFJOIQWEURAKSDJFOIQWEURADJFOIQWERKAXDJFOIUQWERJSADFIUQWERKJADFOIUASFQKWERUIOSADJFAKSDFUQOIWERJKDLFUASKJWQERIUSADFKJSADFIOUQWERKASDFKUASDR,QWJERZLKXCVUZXKASRD.,ASMDFOIUQWERJXCVOIUASJR.,
<lotuspsychje> lol
<neant> lol
<pfifo> I agree with rodrigo-pc
<neant> no.. i think he's wrong
<_skpl> rodrido. haha.
<jfcaron> pfifo: Yes, those symlinks are all pointing to sda and sdb, but the names of the links call them ata-Maxtor_foo and scsi-1ATA_Maxtor_foo.
<pfifo> jfcaron, you should be able to use them to determine which drive is the USB, or if there is a problem with the USB not showing up
<ActionParsnip> jfcaron: when you last unplugged the device, what steps did you take prior to unplugging it?
<jfcaron> ActionParsnip: The computer was shut down before unplugging the device when it was last unplugged.
<jfcaron> pfifo: Yes, I think the problem is that the USB drive is not showing up in /dev/disk/by-id/
<pfifo> jfcaron, are you sure the drive is plugged in, and has a powerd usb port or external power?
<jfcaron> pfifo: Well, it is definitely plugged in to a usb port, and the indicator light on the drive turns on.  I guess I don't actually know if that port was "powered" any more than a standard usb port.
<obo> ActionParsnip: Configured as per wiki only but not hope :(
<pfifo> jfcaron, maybe rebooting the remote machine will help
<zykotick9> pfifo: pufff, reboot, that's for windows (or adding hardware)
<devish> ActionParsnip: currently don't have the system with me but will check and let you know, meanwhile some other checks you wants to see
<pfifo> zykotick9, well since he cant physically unplug and replug the drive, reboot is far better then rmmod
<jfcaron> pfifo: Ok, I will also see if someone can plug the USB drive into a different USB port (on the rear of the box, for example).
<pfifo> jfcaron, that is a good idea, external harddrives use some power (those usb keys dont however)
<ActionParsnip> jfcaron: should be ok with that
<Gallomimia> okay. got inturrupted by RL when i was asking a question
<Gallomimia> can someone hold my hand while i try to figure out how apt sources work? i can't seem to get a package installed
<pfifo> !ask | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flowerpot> Why is it that mount returns 14 things mounted but /etc/fstab only lists 3 things?
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: add the sources to software centre and sudo apt-get update
<pfifo> flowerpot, /etc/fstab is only used to mount devices on system startup (apples to oranges)
<zykotick9> flowerpot: don't count tmpfs proc sysfs udev stuff, they aren't drives
<llutz_> flowerpot: lots of things a system-mounted, tempf/dev-fs sysfs etc that isnt done in fstab
<flowerpot> proc is included in /etc/fstab; why aren't the others?  where are these other things being mounted if not at system startup?
<pfifo> flowerpot, you dont need /proc in fstab
<zykotick9> pfifo: are you sure about that?
<Gallomimia> thanks lotuspsychje just an update seems to have fixed that
<Gallomimia> (durr herp)
<flowerpot> special things like proc and tmpfs aside, when i insert a cd, how does it get auto-mounted?  what service is doing that?
<llutz_> flowerpot: most of that is done by udev
<pfifo> zykotick9, certian
<flowerpot> I see.  And does udev manage these other things like tmpfs that aren't listed in /etc/fstab but which show up in mount?
<pfifo> zykotick9, you dont need fstab at all :)
<Gallomimia> hooray for ucalgary and their cpsc dept's mirror
<llutz_> pfifo: if you want to use more than / , you'll need /etc/fstab
<pfifo> flowerpot, dbus is responsible for automounting
<nyancattt> anyone experience this before ?
<bazhang> nyancattt, this being what?
<nyancattt> when start up ubuntu the user interface suddenly change back to "old grey looking"
<pfifo> llutz, you mean...  if you want more than / mounted automatically at boot, you'll need /etc/fstab
<llutz_> pfifo: yes
<flowerpot> pfifo, llutz zykotick9 are there any other services apart from udev and dbus that play a role in the automatic detection and mounting of file systems or special things like proc?
<pfifo> flowerpot, casper on livecd's
<orated> Hello! My Ubuntu11.10 system doesn't shutdown properly. I get Killing remaining process [fail] .. I have to do hard reset all the time to power down the system. Is there a way to fix it?
<zykotick9> flowerpot: fuse related mounts?
<nyancattt> anyone know what i'm saying ?
<Gallomimia> orated i suggeset you find out what process isn't getting killed
<flowerpot> thanks for the info guys :)  i appreciate it!
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace    is it better>
<Gallomimia> has the system completely halted? can you get a shell at that point?
<orated> Gallomimia: How do I do that when its attempting to shutdown.. I mean is there any log or something?
<orated> No
<nyancattt> actionparsnip , i'm not using unity
<nyancattt> i'm using classic
<orated> Gallomimia: Yes, I can get to shell
<nyancattt> classic has this black color top panel on top and below
<propellerdnk> seek russian-langue  members
<Gallomimia> hm. not familiar with the shutdown procedure of ubuntu myself. maybe prior to shutdown run some commands to hunt for zombies?
<Gallomimia> uh, run a top and see what you see
 * zykotick9 remembers a time in #ubuntu when almost everyone ran the same DE now, not so much...
<nyancattt> but when start up ubuntu before ubuntu is fully loaded the whole ui change to grey windows 95 lookin
<orated> Gallomimia: Ok. I;ll try. Thanks.
<Gallomimia> orated: suggest you use a separate system to talk on irc while you troubleshoot this. got one?
<pier> ciao
<nyancattt> if you guys never experience that before then it is strange it happen to my netbook and desktop
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: try:  compiz --replace
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: or whaterver WM you use
<nyancattt> what is wm ?
<zykotick9> nyancattt: wm = windows manager
<llutz_> window
<zykotick9> llutz_: sorry
<llutz_> :D
<nyancattt> same thing
<nyancattt> nothing changes
<zykotick9> llutz_: i actually say that wrong as well
<nyancattt> why you guys never experience that before ?
<pfifo> nyancattt, cause I use lubuntu
<zykotick9> nyancattt: question is, why do you?  has it always don't this, or did it start happening after you installed something?
<nyancattt> why it is better ?
<zykotick9> s/don't/done/
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: window manager
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: snap!
<nyancattt> i thought my desktop hardware has some problem but when i installed on my netbook it happen after running a week
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: it uses openbox which is considerably simpler than compiz etc in a default install
<pier> c
<P0bailey> hello, any news on the Lenovo Ideapad 205 and ubuntu? any fixes for the microphone and the usb ports?
<ikonia> P0bailey: are there bugs logged ?
<nyancattt> the thing is it changed the top panel - the one with ubuntu logo and application .... and the bottom panel
<nyancattt> but the windows if this xchat it's fine which is black color
<nyancattt> could it be the iso file that i  downloaded get corrupted ?
<ActionParsnip> nyancattt: sure but if the OS is installed then it's ok, make sure you are fully updated
<Gateway`> Hello everybody
<Gateway`> How I can fix a problem related to mysql
<Gateway`> max_join_size
<gertno371> Hello Gateway`
<gertno371> Gateway`: State the problem
<Gateway`> after rebooting the system, everything starts well but mysql (failed)
<Gateway`> and while checking I found that mysql returns a max_join_size error
<nyancatt> the system crash when using compuwiz --... after closing the terminal
<Gateway`> here is the version of mysql 5.0.68
<Gateway`> on some websites, they tell that upgrading is the solution
<gertno371> Gateway`: That's the only error? Is a query being run as soon as MySQL starts? MAX_JOIN_SIZE indicates a query is using lots of joins
<Gateway`> gertno371, I know what that means
<Gateway`> and I read on some websites that's a bug
<Gateway`> and I have to upgrade
<pfifo> Gateway`, anyreason your not simply upgrading then?
<Gateway`> pfifo, I'm afraid of losing data or configuration
<MikeDB> try installing mysql admin then you could fix the max join size
<pfifo> Gateway`, then run some tests in KVM until your comfortable with the process
<ActionParsnip> nyancatt: add a startup item to run the command
<zykotick9> pfifo: KVM suggestion instead of VBox - i like it! :)
<Gateway`> MikeDB, Can I access that via phpmyadmin ?
<pfifo> vbox is an ugly mess
<zykotick9> pfifo: agreed
<pfifo> just like oracle
<llutz_> but people like. click, click, vm done
<nyancatt> actionparsnip , anyway the command doesn't change the ui back to the original
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: its quick but nasty
<MikeDB> it is a package in "Ubuntu Software Center"
<ActionParsnip> nyancatt: if you log in as another user, is it ok (make a new user if needed)
<zykotick9> MikeDB: saying a package is in Ubuntu's default repository, or something along those lines, makes more sense then "in U.S.C."
<app> Trying to share a folder from Win 7 host to Ubuntu 9.04 Guest in VMWare using open-vm fails in VMWare Player error... "unknown error in sharing blaa blaa". Any hints?
<nyancatt> ok i try that later thanks
<nyancatt> brb
<zykotick9> !9.04 | app
<ubottu> app: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<app> Ahh, typo, I mean 10.04
<app> (I use this like once every 50 days, so I am not so fluent...)
<pfifo> app why not just share the file using the built in windows file server and then mount it as a cifs drive in the guest
<ActionParsnip> app: use samba to share the folder, then access the system like a system on LAN, should be ok
<pfifo> I think he left
<zykotick9> pfifo: and the 1 VM i dislike even more then VBox.... VMWare
<pfifo> I dont ever use it, I only virtualize windows, not the opposite
<app> Can you share host files if your VMWare Player running Ubuntu guest is running in non-admin mode? Probably can not?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: a qemu kinda guy eh
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: oh ya, kvm FTW ;)
<app> pfifo, thx, I'll try that!
<pfifo> I like qemu the best since it will emulate many different architectures
<ActionParsnip> i dont use virtualization myself, If i want to try something new I just reinstall
<propellerdnk> I do not know English. I use an online translator.
<propellerdnk>   me Russian speaking member is needed
<llutz_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, I make alot of livecd's it is ideal for testing
<Anteu> earn 40% Rakeback money and a chance to win $1,000/month!  http://rakenews.com
<pfifo> LjL, how come your not listed in !ops
<LjL> pfifo: i guess no one remembered to re-add me
<pfifo> I was afarid you got fired
<dr_willis> hes an undercover op. ;)
<yumbo> Anyone know how-to remove a drive from an lvm2 volume, while moving the data to another disk?
<lotuspsychje> popey:?
<popey> lotuspsychje: hmm?
<pfifo> yumbo, you should follow a guide http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> popey: kazam looks nice with specifi area recording, tnx for hint mate
<yumbo> pfifo, thanks, will take a look
<ikonia> yumbo: when you remove the disk, the data should be moved to the remaining disks in the VG
<winnie666> is there something wrong with moving /etc/rc5.d/99rc.local to /etc/rc5.d/30rc.local?
<engineeruk> hi all im engineer ,but i have question about ubuntu server.I can't root log .Why it?
<LjL> !root | engineeruk
<ikonia> !root | engineeruk
<ubottu> engineeruk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<popey> lotuspsychje: no problem, file bugs when you find them
<pfifo> winnie666, you might not have all the expected systems online as S30
<ActionParsnip> winnie666: none at all, the file will just be processed sooner than the files numbered later than 30 instead of last
<lotuspsychje> popey: is it gonna be addded to precise?
<pfifo> s/as/at
<popey> lotuspsychje: yes, already been submitted
<lotuspsychje> popey: cool!
<winnie666> thnx
<popey> very
<ActionParsnip> engineeruk: just log in as user and run:  sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> engineeruk: the root account is disabled in Ubuntu
<engineeruk> ok thanks
<engineeruk> don't works it my friend
<ikonia> engineeruk: what doesn't ?
<dr_willis> direct logging as root is disabled
<ActionParsnip> engineeruk: is your user in the admin group?
<engineeruk> yes
<dr_willis> you use a yser that has sudo rights  engineeruk
<ikonia> engineeruk: what are you trying to do ?
<Gay-Meow> Hi all!
<Gay-Meow> Why me banned yesterday?
<LjL> Gay-Meow: please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<yumbo> ikonia, can you elaborate on that please?
<yumbo> (when you remove the disk, the data should be moved to the remaining disks in the VG)
<ikonia> yumbo: sure, you have 3 disks in a VG - a LV from that VG, if there is enough space when you remove the PE from the VG, the data should be migrated onto the other spindles
<ikonia> yumbo: if there is not enough space it won't allow you to remove the disk
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon (square-like corrupt icon) only a reboot fixes this problem temp..?
<levant_turk> hey all how are you guys i need help
<ikonia> yumbo: make sense ?
<yumbo> ikonia, and how do I remove the harddrive from the VG?
<ikonia> pvremove
<levant_turk> i am using oneiric ocelot and i closed my unity desktop shell i mean i use ubuntu classic and i want to delete my top panel
<engineeruk> i was installed ubuntu server sometimes,and never doesn't it
<`juice> general Support HelpDesk new page http://ircsupport.org & www.ircsupport.org
<yumbo> ikonia, "Can't pvremove physical volume "/dev/sda5" of volume group "fileserver" without -ff"
<LjL> `juice: sorry?
<ikonia> yumbo: yes, because it's still active, you'll need to make sure it's not in use (unmount it, change the logical volume to not active, and maybe even the volume group depending on it's status)
<levant_turk> oky i got the answer if i have only one panel i cant delete it ubuntu help says this
<yumbo> ikonia, ah, thank you
<engineeruk> problem"my hostname is not in the dudoers file.this incident will be reported
<ikonia> LjL: cross channel, same spam
<engineeruk> how is possible it?
<zykotick9> engineeruk: hostname or username?
<zykotick9> engineeruk: in a terminal type "groups" you should be in the admin group (if you just added yourself, you need to logout/back in for it to take effect)
<yumbo> ikonia, do you know what the command is to mark a lv unactive?
<ikonia> yumbo: lvchange
<yumbo> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> yumbo: before we go any further, it maybe worth having a read up on an overview of how LVM works
<lotuspsychje> any package to feed RSS into terminal?
<skilz> lotuspsychje, I use Conky and have it display RSS feeds
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: i use canto to read RSS feeds in terminal... i'm not 100% sure that's what you are asking though.
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<winnie666> hmm, does anyone know when openssh-server is executed?
<winnie666> i can't find it in the rc*.d folders
<llutz_> winnie666: /etc/init/ssh
<llutz_> winnie666: /etc/init/ssh.conf, sry
<zykotick9> winnie666: upstart not sysv
<noplv426> l
<noplv426> does anyone have a solution for visioconf?
<yumbo> ikonia, lvdisplay tells me "LV Status              NOT available", I also umounted the volume, but it still gives me "Can't pvremove physical volume "/dev/sda5" of volume group "fileserver" without -ff" ?
<bazhang> noplv426, whats that
<ikonia> yumbo: did you lvchange it ?
<noplv426> video conferences. i've tryed with vlvc but still a poor solution.
<yumbo> ikonia, yes, that's why I said " lvdisplay tells me "LV Status              NOT available""
<winnie666> hmm, is there a way to stop the openssh-daemon?
<winnie666> i am sorry i am a bit lost, openssh is not a service?
<llutz_> winnie666: sudo service ssh stop
<bazhang> noplv426, vlc?
<yumbo> ikonia, before the "lvchange -a n" it said that it was "Available"
<winnie666> ssh: unrecognized service
<winnie666> openssh-server is already the newest version
<ikonia> yumbo: ok - you may have to change the volume group to not active too, it depends if other voulumes are using that physical device
<noplv426> yes vlvc is a special version of vlc...to use video conf.
<bazhang> noplv426, please explain clearly what you are trying to do, what you have done so far, any errors you have encountered: paste.ubuntu.com with the exact errors
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: canto looks nice tnx mate, now playing time :p
<winnie666> sorry nevermind
<yumbo> ikonia, ok I did "vgchange -a n fileserver" which gave me a "0 logical volume(s) in volume group "fileserver" now active"
<MestreLion> how can i know if my current shell is a login or non-login shell?
<yumbo> ikonia, but it still says that it can't pvremove without -ff
<winnie666> i purged openssh and reinstalled it and i can stop the service now, might have something to do with me starting to delete everything from / with rsync earlier today :)
<bitcode> my internet sharing is disconnecting automatically
<pfifo> can I format a partition ntfs from linux?
<ikonia> yumbo: ok, that's not bad, it's just asking you to confirm with "force" that you want to do this (good thing as removing a disk by accident is not good)
<MestreLion> pfifo: yes, use gparted
<yumbo> ikonia, ok, I will do that then now
<noplv426> thx bazhang. in fact i try to use vlvc for a free solution of videoconferencing
<pfifo> MestreLion, ahh, that will work :)
<MestreLion> pfifo: ;)
<bitcode> hi
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: echo $SHELL     will show you the shell you are using.
<MestreLion> pfifo: Disk Utility is also a great tool
<yumbo> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/823760/ That doesn't look like it transferred the data :S
<ikonia> yumbo: labels
<llutz_> pfifo: mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/foo
<MestreLion> ActionParsnip: it just shows the executable... not if the shell is a login or non-login one
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30693/what-video-conferencing-software-is-available noplv426 have a look here
<pfifo> MestreLion, format to ntfs option is disabled, looks like im missing an underlying tool
<yumbo> ikonia, what should I do now?
<ashish__> i m not getting right cpu usage after reading /proc/stat file
<ikonia> yumbo: nothing, you should be able to activate the volume group and volumes now
<llutz_> pfifo: apt-get install ntfsprogs
<MestreLion> pfifo: weird... what version you using?
<yumbo> ikonia, this is what I get then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823762/
<noplv426> Thx bazhang. But i need a free, open and independant solution ;-)
<ikonia> yumbo: how many disks where in the volume group ?
<pfifo> MestreLion, 0.5.1 with a fresh install via debootsrap
<yumbo> ikonia, 2 disks
<ikonia> use --partial then to see if it starts
<noplv426> that's why i use vlvc. but i can't script settings to make it transparent for users
<pfifo> MestreLion, had to install ntfsprogs
<yumbo> ikonia, ok
<ashish__> i used formula usage =(user+nice+sys)/(idle+user+nice+sys)
<bazhang> noplv426, that links shows some free solutions. please look carefully
<MestreLion> pfifo: usually ntfsprogs comes pre-installed by default in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MestreLion: not sure, the guys in #bash may know a trick or 3
<MestreLion> pfifo: i mean.. what Ubuntu version?
<LjL> noplv426: unfortunately video conferencing software is kind of lacking. the "traditional" solution is vic+rat, but it's old and requires multicasting support.
<yumbo> ikonia, this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823766/
<pfifo> MestreLion, 10.04 32
<ikonia> yumbo: did you do a vgchange first ?
<yumbo> ikonia, yes, with --partial
<ikonia> yumbo: if you do an lvdisplay what do you see ?
<MestreLion> pfifo: on, the venerable Lucid :D yes, ntfs wasnt shipped in it...
<yumbo> ikonia, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823770/
<noplv426> txh LjL, i discover this "plume project" with VIC+RAT.
<MestreLion> pfifo:  i mean, not out of the box... but you can grab both ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g via software center
<pfifo> MestreLion, from debootstrap it doesnt matter what was shipped ;)
<ikonia> yumbo: did you have all the pv allocated to the vg ?
<MestreLion> not sure what debootstrap is
<yumbo> ikonia, not sure what that means?
<ikonia> yumbo: I think you needed to do a vgreduce first before removing the pv
<yumbo> oh
<yumbo> shit
<LjL> noplv426: linky? i can't find it on google
<ikonia> yumbo: as I said it depended on your setup and suggested checking up the overview before doing it
<ikonia> yumbo: easy on the language
<yumbo> sorry
<ikonia> yumbo: you may get lucky here
<ikonia> yumbo: do a pvcreate on it and re-add it (some data will probably be missing)
<noplv426> I need a standalone solution, without registration (ekiga,...) or middleware (webservices) independant. i gonna try to deep with VIC-RAT http://www.projet-plume.org
<ikonia> restart the volume group, re-mount it confirm what's missing, then reduce then remove
<ashish__> Do any one have solution
<ActionParsnip> ashish__: does top not show what you need?
<snan> I just installed 11.10 on a friend’s computer and I’ve got a weird issue: the screen starts out really really dark (thought it was black first and spent some time trying to fix that) but I can just barely make out the white box where the password goes. if I leave it for a while, the brightness changes so I can see everything. but as soon as I move the mouse or type a letter, it goes black again
<ashish__> i want to read programatically stat file
<ashish__> and calc it
<ActionParsnip> snan: does it have a make and model?
<jrib> ashish__: calculate what?
<ashish__> i m not getting right cpu usage after reading /proc/stat file
<ashish__> this is my ?
<snan> it’s some sorta e-machines laptop
<snan> lspci says it’s i915 graphics
<ashish__>  i used formula usage =(user+nice+sys)/(idle+user+nice+sys)
<ActionParsnip> snan: e-machines make a wqide range, there will be a sticker on it, probably bottom right of the screen
<snan> e525
<ashish__> has anyone idea abt this
<ActionParsnip> snan: let me search
<ActionParsnip> snan: add the boot option: acpi_osi=Linux
<snan> ActionParsnip: I’ll try that
<ActionParsnip> snan: that search took me about 60 seconds..
<pfifo> ashish__, try asking in #kernel
<snan> I’ve been mucking about with various acpi options
<ActionParsnip> snan: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+emachines+e525
<ActionParsnip> snan: if its a laptop, that site is good.
<ActionParsnip> snan: did you try that option?
<snan> ActionParsnip: I’m booting with it right now
<yumbo> ikonia, I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823776/
<yumbo> ikonia, but when I tried to add the 230GB to the 1.80TB, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/823778/
<yumbo> Which says that all data is gone?
<ikonia> yumbo: Alloc PE / Size       0 / 0
<ikonia> yumbo: nothing allocated
<ActionParsnip> yumbo: not with good backups, it's never gone
<yumbo> ikonia, that's what I meant
<ikonia> yumbo: doesn't look good no
<winnie666> in a live non persistent system with casper autologin disabled and a predefined user with a predefined password added, if i rsync /etc/shadow from another persistent partition to the live /etc/shadow at boot, will the user password be changed at once?
<winnie666> or do i have to reload something
<ikonia> yumbo: just thinking if there is anyway we can pull any of this back
<yumbo> ActionParsnip, I don't have a backup of this drive (I can't backup a 2tb drive onto a 300gb drive :P)
<winnie666> if all this is even possible of course
<ActionParsnip> yumbo: what if the drive fails randomly and the platter doesn't spin up, where is your data
<yumbo> ActionParsnip, gone
<ikonia> yumbo: massive long shot - and I do mean big, deactivate the volume group and do a "pvscan" see if it pulls up any of the old data as part of the volume group
<nopf> hi. (on 11.04) i have to grab some (~30) screenshots of rectangular regions. i don't like always clicking 'applications->accessoires->take screenshot->select area->take screenshot'... any easy way to speed-up?
<ActionParsnip> yumbo: you can get cheap USB 2Tb drives which i am VERY sure is cheaper than professional (and non-garunteed) data recovery in a lab
<yumbo> ikonia, it says everything is free (unallocated)
<metaspike> yumbo, tried testdisk / checkdisk?
<ikonia> yumbo: gone, sorry
<ikonia> metaspike: it won't work on lv data
<yumbo> Okay, well, it doesn't matter that much, it's just all downloaded music/movies
<llutz_> nopf: "man import" from imagemagick
<metaspike> as in logical volume?
<yumbo> I can re-download it in a few days
<ikonia> yumbo: sorry about that,
<ikonia> metaspike: yes
<noplv426> thx all 4 your help.
<bijoyvj> hello friends
<yumbo> ActionParsnip, I have backups of all my important data (this 2tb volume was just downloaded movies)
<bijoyvj> need some help
<yumbo> ikonia, okay, I'll just create an ext4 partition on the drive now and stay clear of LVM
<yumbo> ikonia, thanks though
<ikonia> yumbo: worth doing that overview of lvm just to make sure you fill in the gaps in your knowledge
<yumbo> nah, I'll just stay away from it, much safer
<bijoyvj> upgraded to oneiric 11.10 recently, since then my network connection gets disconnected frequently. says "no network device available"
<nopf> llutz_: hm, yeah, well, it's not always the same region. need an interactive selection tool. i think it's gnome-screenshot -a ... trying now
<bijoyvj> can anyone help me?
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: just tell the channel your problem
<bijoyvj> i am sorry, i am using irc for the first time. how do i do that?
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: you just write it as normal
<nopf> llutz_: yeah, that mostly does it
<zykotick9> aeon-ltd: bijoyvj did explain their issue - network disconnects.
<aeon-ltd> zykotick9: sorry
<bijoyvj> yes, I am a bit confused now. Sorry, but me an absolute newbie
<bijoyvj> once the network manager applet shows "no network devices" only way to get connected again is to reboot!
<Lolo_> Hi, can it be possible to use tail [option] | grep [option] | awk [option] ?
<llutz_> Lolo_: tail |awk '/what you grep for/ {bla foo}'
<ashickur-noor> What IRC client you use?
<snan> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help. there was a lot of follow up problems (increase and decrease backlight was switched for example) but I figured them out. the hardest part was that my friend has covered all keys and logos with black stickers
<aeon-ltd> ashickur-noor: why?
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> тут сть русские?:D
<ashickur-noor> I am getting boored to empathy
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu_: russian?
<ubuntu_> yes
<aeon-ltd> ashickur-noor: i use irssi, its cli, minimal.
<aeon-ltd> !ru | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ashickur-noor> hum
<ashickur-noor> CLI it is very tough for me
<bijoyvj> help!
<bijoyvj> :)
<metaspike> CLI is the first interface to action land
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: ok i'll take a shot at it, does anything trigger this?
<bijoyvj> my network has issues (have to live with it), but lucid lynx used to reconnect without issues. now moved to oneiric, but instead of reconnecting, it says no network device and I cannot even find my connection listed in the menu
<bijoyvj> so i restart the system
<yumbo> ActionParsnip, are there any cheap 2tb usb-drives in your country then? They all got twice as expensive as before the flooding here.
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: how long til this happens?
<bijoyvj> no specific time actually. sometimes within seconds, sometimes after several hours
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: is this wireless?
<bijoyvj> no, using my phoneline
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: did you install anything special to get this to work>
<aeon-ltd> ?
<bijoyvj> nope
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> I have just upgraded a server from hardy to lucid, and iSCSI keeps failing for me
<GyrosGeier> the main problem with that is that it's missing file systems at boot
<GyrosGeier> so it goes into "press 'S' to Skip mounting" mode
<GyrosGeier> which is clearly suboptimal for a 19" server
<GyrosGeier> any idea how to turn that off?
<GyrosGeier> (i.e. I'd like boot to continue even if file systems are missing, so I can fix things via ssh)
<bijoyvj> guess moving back to lucid lynx will be the best option?
<ashickur-noor> Lucid
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: have you searched to see if others have this bug?
 * ashickur-noor feeling nostalgic
<ActionParsnip> yumbo: depends how valuable your data is basically
<bijoyvj> yes searched, but did not find any
<aeon-ltd> bijoyvj: have you made a forum post?
<matt1982> does anyone know if Ubuntu works ok on tablet PCs. I am strggling to find much info on it
<bijoyvj> no, not sure how to do that
<ActionParsnip> matt1982: it can, yes
<usr13> bijoyvj: What kind of network device is it?
<usr13> bijoyvj: What does lspci say about it?
<matt1982> ActionParsnip, yeah Im worried about drivers for the touchscreen etc
<bijoyvj> usr13: ehemm. I am not sure if I know how to answer your questions
<bijoyvj> I am a newbie. sorry
<usr13> bijoyvj: You said that it "uses phoneline"?
<ActionParsnip> matt1982: i'd search for the make and model of a tablet you are thinking of getting and search in conjunction with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | matt1982 may also help
<ubottu> matt1982 may also help: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<matt1982> makes sense I get yeah!
<bijoyvj> yes phone line connected to a modem and connected to network card
<bijoyvj> does that help?
<ActionParsnip> matt1982: found this too: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/10-ubuntu-tablet-gets-priced-specd-and-demoed/
<bijoyvj> connection is dsl
<usr13> bijoyvj: So what is your computer connected to?  Moden? Router?  or...?
<matt1982> ooh interesting. I already have a Zoostorm windows tablet from work but windows is not made to be on a tablet its really hard UI
<usr13> bijoyvj: So your computer is connected directly to the DSL Modem?
<bijoyvj> i believe it must be a router. it also has wireless capability and can connect multiple lines
<Dijon> How can i install software in ubuntu
<usr13> bijoyvj: Ok, the DSL Modem also acts as a router.  Ok got it.
<bijoyvj> ok
<aeon-ltd> Dijon: software center or apt-get
<Dijon> what is apt-get
<Dijon> ?
<usr13> bijoyvj: Have you checked the ethernet cable, especially the connectors, to see that the clips on the connectors are securely locked in place at both ends.
<bijoyvj> let me add some more info on the connection issue
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<lotuspsychje> !aptitude | Dijon
<ubottu> Dijon: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<m4k> Which is ubuntu installer
<usr13> bijoyvj: You might want to try a fresh new network cable.
<bijoyvj> usr13: i have trouble only when I switched to oneiric. lucid worked absolutely fine. and yes, the physical connections are secure
<ActionParsnip> m4k: the app you run to initiate tyhe installer of the OS is called ubiquity
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: whats the command to open a feed to read it in canto?
<usr13> bijoyvj: Ok, fine.  Just wanted to eliminate that issue first.  (Because I've seen just that type of intermitten connection / disconnect problem due to loose cable.)
<bijoyvj> ok, some more info on my issue:  dsl indicator on the modem goes off sometime and then blinks and comes back. usually, the network manager reconnects and I continue to stay online. but ever since i moved to oneiric, it does not reconnect. but shows no network device
<m4k> ActionParnip: which is non-graphical installer. Like alternate cd
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: have you tried wicd
<m4k> What its name
<bijoyvj> i am sorry that I do not have much expertise on this and cannot describe better
<usr13> bijoyvj: This could be a problem with the network-manager.  You might try uninstalling the network-manager and just leave the network configuration set to "auto"  or  "dhcp" and see if that fixes it.  Or, you might just try installing wicd.
<bijoyvj> action: no, is it a connection manager?
<metaspike> bijoyvj, ethernet or wireless?
<usr13> bijoyvj: Also:  Have you fully updated your system?
<usr13> metaspike: ethernet
<bijoyvj> ok, let me try wicd. I am not comfortable with uninstaling and meddling witht he config files :)
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: its an alternative to network manager, install wicd then uninstall network manager, then reboot
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: if you only always use the wired connection I'd just use the interfaces file and not even bother with a network manager app
<bijoyvj> thanks guys. will try that and come back to pester you if i still have trouble
<kalimojo> biyoyvj : gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<kalimojo> and set
<kalimojo> Code:
<kalimojo> managed=true
<FloodBot1> kalimojo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4k> ActionParnip: which installer is used alternate cd
<bijoyvj> action: thanks. let me try the wicd. as I said, I am not very comfortable meddling with config files
<ActionParsnip> m4k: not sure tbh
<lotuspsychje> kalimojo: i use NNTPgrab, best newsreader ever
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: i can give you a page on how to set it up
<m4k> ActionParnip: u mean 'tbh'
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: after you type: action   press TAB ;)
<xuser> hi
<ActionParsnip> m4k: to be honest
<bijoyvj> action: can you please? would like to learn
<usr13> bijoyvj: No one asked you to work with any config files.  We only suggest you install wicd and uninstall network-manager (*in that order*).
<xuser> how can i install libreoffice in xubuntu ?
<xuser> 11.10
<janki_> i can ssh through gateway machine to 46.0 network
<bijoyvj> usr13: thanks. but being a newbie, when i see "gedit" and "config" in commandline, i get nervous
<bijoyvj> :0
<ActionParsnip> xuser: yes, you can install any app from any other other DEs in any ubuntu
<kalimojo> biyoyvj : gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and set managed=true
<bijoyvj> please pardon my ignorance guys
<usr13> xuser: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-configure-a-static-ip-address-tutorial/   scroll halfway down to the ubuntu/debian section
<bijoyvj> instaling wicd now
<m4k> ActionParnip: oh sory... Ok then is possible to install from ubuntu rep.
<usr13> bijoyvj: sudo apt-get install wicd
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: see how wicd goes, you'll need to reboot after uninstalling network manager
<usr13> bijoyvj: When that is done.
<usr13> bijoyvj: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<usr13> bijoyvj: When that is done reboot.
<bijoyvj> ok, got it. thanks usr13 and ActionParsnip
<virtuaposta> hi all facing an issue, have enable interLAN communication, networks are 172.132.45.0 and 172.132.46.0. Both network machines can ping each other, 46.0 network can ssh to 45.0 network but 45.0 network machines are not able to gain ssh access to 46.0 machines, any guidance please
<usr13> bijoyvj: And be sure to allow the wicd install to add you to the group as it suggests, (netconfig I think it is).
<bijoyvj> ok
<ActionParsnip> bijoyvj: you'll needs SPACE and ENTER to set it
<metaspike> virtuaposta, they are on different subnets? maybe you could add the desired host to /etc/hosts or forward that ip with the router somehow
<usr13> bijoyvj: Maybe it'
<usr13> bijoyvj: Maybe it's netdev
<virtuaposta> metaspike, no i cant forward 22 port to all the machines in the network
<bijoyvj> ok guys, installed wicd, uninstalled network manager. will reboot and come back. wish me luck :)
<monogana80> hi
<silv3r_m00n> I need a very simple reminder tool that can popup a message say every 15 minutes or so and then hide out in 2 seconds , please suggest some tool
<Jjon> Hey
<monogana80> i accidently dd over the first 180 megs of my harddrive is there anyway to get the info back .. no backkup - ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> monogana80: foremost maybe, get a backup, do yourself a favour
<monogana80> it was the backup
<monogana80> :(
<Jjon> Anyone here uses blogspot?
<usr13> Jjon: I do
<ActionParsnip> monogana80: then rerun the backup and the data will be recreated from the live system
<monogana80> i have some files that were unique to backup
<monogana80> unfortunatly didnt have space for them on other drives
<usr13> Jjon: I think wordpress is pretty nice too.
<monogana80> just need to recover a small amount of files
<monogana80> am runing testdisk now
<quixotedon> Jjon: i'm using tumblr, wordpress
<usr13> quixotedon: What is tumblr?
<m4k> Which is the installer in ubuntu alternate cd
<g0bl1n> Updating an Ubuntu 10.xx partition on a laptop made Grub "go back". Since my main partition is Ubuntu 11.10, how can I do to get the most recent Grub ?
<quixotedon> a blog as well, but it's best for posting pictures and videos, since nobody will be able to reply you
<Elssha> anyone know how to add the windows partition to grub boot loader?
<Elssha> I installed 11.10 yesterday and it shows the recovery, but not the actual win7
<quixotedon> Elssha: you mean, you can't load to win7?
<Elssha> i mean it's not even an option in grub
<Elssha> i have ubuntu, older versions of ubuntu, memtest, win7 recovery
<quixotedon> Elssha: i think grub is editable
<usr13> !grub | Elssha
<ubottu> Elssha: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> m4k: could press CTRL+ALT+F2  when the installer is running and run:  ps | less      and see what looks suspect
<ActionParsnip> m4k: well,   ps -ef | less
<ActionParsnip> Elssha: if you run:  sudo update-grub     does the Win7 option appear
<Elssha> no
<Elssha> tried that last night
<m4k> ActionParnip: where press ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<Elssha> and i know the partition is fine
<Elssha> just looks like grub doesn't see it
<Elssha> sda3, by the way
<ActionParsnip> m4k: when the text installer starts
<usr13> m4k: He means for you to hold down the Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting F2 key
<dragly> m4k, that will give you access to a full-screen terminal that is always available. To get back you can press ctrl+alt+f7.
<ActionParsnip> m4k: probably CTRL+ALT+F1 as its the alternate text installer (No X)
<zykotick9> dragly: technically when you're in a VT, just ALT+F7 will get you back, CTRL only needed inside X
<dragly> zykotick9, ah, I didn't know that. Thanks for the tip :)
<s41r3nt0> ada melayu tak?
<m4k> Thnks guys...
<usr13> m4k: You have about 7 terminals you can use (tty1-tty7).  To go to tty2,  Ctrl-Alt-F2.  To go back to tty1, Ctrl-Alt-F1  (or Alt-Left-Arrow)
<Stemopunk> Good morning all. Having an issue installing MySQL Server onto a new install. Any chance I could get some help?
<zykotick9> usr13: i think you mean 6 terminals ;)
<m4k> I know that...
<zykotick9> usr13: assuming X is using F7
<usr13> m4k: Alt-Right or Left arrow will usually take you to the next console terminal up or down.
<m4k> Thats a new tip
<Gentoo64> left / right windows keys is even easier
<SCDroid> i am new at ubuntu and I am trying to set up ubuntu server...my problem is I don't know how to specify my partition
<Stemopunk> The following is the error I'm getting when trying to install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/823842/
<usr13> zykotick9: Yes, you are correct.  Ususally, if you are not running X, you will only have 6 not 7 console terminals to choose from.
<zykotick9> usr13: OMG thanks, didn't know alt+arrows working in VT - will be VERY useful
<usr13> tty7 us not in use when X server is off.
<usr13> *is
<usr13> zykotick9: Yea, that's kinda handy.
<Gentoo64> go left from tty1 and u get a nice log :)
<SCDroid> my machines is hardware raid 0 and when I get to partition in ubuntu set up is says serial ATA RAID lsi_ebgjfbdgaa (striped)
<usr13> zykotick9: I sometimes go to tty6 and then just Alt-Right-Arrow to get back to GUI.
<SCDroid> no matter what I have tried it fails to install grub
<zykotick9> usr13: i can s
<zykotick9> 08:51 < Elssha> just looks like grub doesn't see it
<zykotick9> 08:52 < Elssha> sda3, by the way
<devcorkvince> usr13 : you can also use screen just use the tty 1 its pretty handy
<zykotick9> sorry, touch pad fail above
<ajin> i changed my ubuntu auto login, but i just cant set it back to manual login. Could anyone be so kind to help me?
<m4k> Ths is gd dscussion
<usr13> ajin: Just turn off the auto login.
<Stemopunk> Anyone able to help with MySQL?
<m4k> C u guys thnks fr hlp
<ajin> usr13: i did, but it doesnt work
<yenoh> quick question, anybody faces segmentation fault with nvidia and compiz (and optionally, emerald)?
<zykotick9> !emerald |
<zykotick9> 08:51 < Elssha> just looks like grub doesn't see it
<zykotick9> 08:52 < Elssha> sda3, by the way
<ubottu> : emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<SCDroid> anyone help at setting up partitions on a raid0 server install?
<Gentoo64> nvidia and segfault... never heard of it
<yenoh> I got those with oneiric or precise
<yenoh> :(
<zykotick9>  Elssha sorry that i keep pasting your nick, I've highlighted something else in case it happens again.
<Elssha> no worries
<Elssha> can you check something for me real quick; does this seem legit? http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Elssha> and will it still work on 11.10
<yenoh> Elssha: I believe it works
<Elssha> ty
<ajin> hello?
<f00sa> hi :>
<ajin> could anyone help me out?
<zykotick9> Elssha: looking over it only quickly, but it looks reasonable
<SunTsu> ajin: without knowing your problem? hardly
<f00sa> what's the matter ajin?
<SunTsu> !ask | ajin
<ubottu> ajin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<geek1d> hey guys
<ajin> i changed my ubuntu auto login, but i just cant set it back to manual login.ubutnu11.10
<geek1d> Can anyone suggest articleor distro that I can use to create adsl bonded
<OerHeks> geek1d, use ubuntu offcourse
<ikonia> geek1d: the distro doesn't really matter on that, what will matter massivly is your routing setup
<ajin> SunTsu: i changed my ubuntu auto login, but i just cant set it back to manual login.
<zykotick9> geek1d: if you are looking for an answer other the ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu perhaps try the ##linux channel
<SunTsu> geek1d: what exactly do you mean by "bonding"?
<geek1d> bonding two adsl lines into one
<geek1d> what bonded adsl routers do.
<SunTsu> geek1d: not possible
<ikonia> it's not that easy, but it is do-able
<Gentoo64> bondage is offtopic here
<geek1d> lol
<ikonia> Gentoo64: please.....
<SunTsu> geek1d: 4-wire and so on are part of the dsl protocol, it needs a special dsl modem and a certain config on the dslam side
<slipttees> hi all
<slipttees> after update transmission won't work
<Elssha> my windows is on sda3; how do i find out what (Hhd_,_) to set it at?
<Elssha> (hd_,_)*
<slipttees> Segmentation fault
<Gentoo64> slipttees: nvidia one?
<slipttees> nope
<slipttees> sis
<Gentoo64> is it 2.42?
<Pumpkin-> if you are trying to max out a single transfer over 2 (or more) DSL lines, that can be hard. If you are trying to load balance many connections, then you can have two totally independant connections, and select which one to use on a per connection basis using something like round robin NAT in iptables. (I've done this before).
<slipttees> Gentoo64: Gtk-WARNING **: Could not find the tool of topics in module_path: "pixmap"
<Pumpkin-> Not really written it up enough to give you a full walkthrough, but hopefully the idea is enough to get going with.
<ajin> I cant set my auto login back to manual login, do anyone know how?
<slipttees> Gentoo64: than, I install gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Elssha> my windows is on sda3; how do i find out what (hd_,_) to set it at?  the tut says if its first it's (hd1,0) but what about if its not?
<Gentoo64> slipttees: is it 2.42?
<Gentoo64> transmission
<slipttees> Gentoo64: i dont know
<slipttees> Gentoo64: last version ubuntu 11.10
<slipttees> Gentoo64: I need repair... i download file size 32GB done 30GB
<slipttees> :)
<sach> Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Gentoo64> slipttees: well dont use another client (yet)
<Gentoo64> it might override it and start ove ragain
<slipttees> Gentoo64: okay
<sach> Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<sach> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<sach> Unable to open logs
<OttifantSir2> Does anyone know where I can find localization (Norwegian Bokmaal to be exact) for Firefox 9.0.1 updated from stable PPA on Lucid (10.94)?
<Gentoo64> slipttees: so you cant open transmission at all?
<iceroot> OttifantSir2: ask mozilla
<iceroot> OttifantSir2: we dont host that ppa
<slipttees> Gentoo64: no open
<Gentoo64> slipttees: in terminal whats it say when u open it
<slipttees> Gentoo64: Gtk-WARNING **: Could not find the tool of topics in module_path: "pixmap"
<Gentoo64> slipttees: also type transmission-gtk -v
<OttifantSir2> iceroot: So you're saying ask in #mozilla?
<slipttees> Gentoo64:  -v unknown
<iceroot> OttifantSir2: irc.mozilla.org #firefox
<iceroot> OttifantSir2: or the person which is hosting that ppa
<Gentoo64> slipttees: non capital v was that?
<Gentoo64> slipttees: try --version
<slipttees> Gentoo64: sorry i don't undestand =/
<Gentoo64> slipttees: try transmission-gtk --version
<slipttees> Gentoo64: transmission-gtk 2.33 (12565)
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> no idea
<Steamopunk> Having an issue reinstalling MySQL Server on Ubuntu 11.10, getting the following error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/823842/
<Gentoo64> slipttees: id use the ppa from transmission website
<ankurash> hey, m a newbie here...
<Gentoo64> for later version
<slipttees> Gentoo64:  humm
<slipttees> Gentoo64: no torrent lost?
<Gentoo64> nah itll keep all the settings
<Gentoo64> itll just continue the torrent
<iceroot> Steamopunk: output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1"
<ankurash> this isnt so easy
<Elssha> using sudo nano ; how do you save the file you just created (using the earlier website); i don't have a save option
<Elssha> ^or can i just use gedit instead?
<Gentoo64> nano is ctrl+x
<Gentoo64> then y
<Steamopunk> Get that in just a sec iceroot :)
<zykotick9> Elssha: in nano CTRL+O should save the file
<Elssha> thanks
<slipttees> Gentoo64: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/transmissionbt/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main
<slipttees> :D
<Gentoo64> cool
<Gentoo64> try that one
<Gentoo64> 2.33 is old
<slipttees> Gentoo64: 2.42 now
<Gentoo64> does it work?
<slipttees> same problem
<slipttees> :'(
<Gentoo64> :s
<Gentoo64> well i doubt its transmission then
<slipttees> Gentoo64: maybe one lib
<slipttees> =/
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: try as a new user, is it the same?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i no try this
<Steamopunk> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823871/ (cat /etc/issue), http://paste.ubuntu.com/823873/ (cat /etc/apt/sources.list), http://paste.ubuntu.com/823874/ (apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.1)
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: if its ok as a new user then its your settings
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i have various torrents
<slipttees> lost :(
<Gentoo64> slipttees: you could try renaming ~/.config/transmisison to something else and try
<Gentoo64> doubt itll help tho
<slipttees> Gentoo64: yesterday open without problem
<slipttees> Gentoo64: lost torrent?
<Gentoo64> you shouldnt lose the torrent
<Gentoo64> it wont delete anything
<regismesquita> 2
<slipttees> Gentoo64: :(
<slipttees> Gentoo64: clean torrent list :/
<michaelgamble_> hey i got a question, is it possible to have more then one user logged into the desktop gui having running applications in both at the same time?
<Gentoo64> slipttees: it will be
<Gentoo64> slipttees: the torrent location is back to default
<Gentoo64> move the old config file back
<slipttees> Gentoo64: i will die
<SallyFranklin> is there a way to shrink the size of the doc icons in 11.10?
<SallyFranklin> dock*
<SallyFranklin> I'm using unity
<Gentoo64> slipttees: but transmission opens now?
<Gentoo64> with the backed up config?
<slipttees> Gentoo64: yes open, but torrent list it clean :(
<Gentoo64> slipttees: download the torrent file again and open it
<Gentoo64> itll continue from where u left off
<Gentoo64> as the torrent data is still there
<iceroot> Steamopunk: the pastes are showing that everything is installed correctly
<HFSPLUS> I dont understand at why you are being so mean your a big meanie
<slipttees> Gentoo64: i don't know
<slipttees> :)
<Gentoo64> slipttees: working ok now?
<HFSPLUS> ur a meenie
<slipttees> Gentoo64: tnasmission work
<slipttees> :)
<Steamopunk> icroot: Interesting. It won't let me start or stop the service, and isn't running at all. apt-get install shows that it isn't fully installed
<Gentoo64> weird it works now, as nothing in the config should really matter
<Gentoo64> but glad its sorted
<Nezdrav> anyone to help me out with a tiny problem i have???
<Nezdrav> tech problem
<Gentoo64> lol
<HFSPLUS> my weenie is like the size of a banana going through 2 oranages
<Gentoo64> feels like im at preschool again
<HFSPLUS> there is no denying that my weenie is much bigger than yours
<HFSPLUS> my weenie is like the size of a banana going through 2 oranages
<HFSPLUS> there is no denying that my weenie is much bigger than yours
<HFSPLUS> ur a meenie
<Nezdrav> come on guys i need help with this lubuntu
<Pici> !ask | Nezdrav
<ubottu> Nezdrav: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gentoo64> Nezdrav: just say what the problem is
<Elssha> if First partition (/dev/sda1): root=(hd0,1)   how do i find the root= for sda3?
<Nezdrav> ok got a wireless card problem with the b43xx drivers
<Naeblis> I'm getting dependency error for libgcc1, libxdamage1, and zlib1g while installing Chromium, but all of them are already installed to the newest version. Any ideas?
<primeroeso__> olaaa
<primeroeso_> lpppppppppppppppppppp
<primeroeso_> ok
<primeroeso_> o
<Gentoo64> no
<primeroeso> GDF
<primeroeso> GS
<primeroeso> GSDG
<primeroeso> SGD
<primeroeso> S
<FloodBot1> primeroeso: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<primeroeso> GDS
<Pici> primeroeso: stop
<primeroeso__> kien eres?¡
<primeroeso_> ok
<sipior> school must be letting out.
<Nezdrav> i had the /q
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<slipttees> Gentoo64: i'm find torrent again
<slipttees> :D
<primeroeso> K
<primeroeso__> olaaaaa soy paula
<slipttees> Thanks
<primeroeso> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<primeroeso_> hola
<slipttees> save my As* Gentoo64
<slipttees> :D
<primeroeso_> si
<Gentoo64> :)
<sipior> primeroeso: play elsewhere, vermin.
<LjL> sipior: no need for names :(
<Naeblis> so umm...
<Ares_> Hello!
<sipior> LjL: of course there is.
<Elssha> for some reason the partition i have my win7 on is labled as HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Gentoo64> Elssha: because its ntfs
<Elssha> but when i tried adding it to grub it said something about a missing boot loader
<Elssha> >_<
<Gentoo64> thats normal to list it like that
<Ares_> I have video laggs on websites,games,programs it sometimes haven't got lags but just sometimes maybe someone know how to fix it? I tried to install drivers from amd.com I use Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<Naeblis> I'm getting dependency error for libgcc1, libxdamage1, and zlib1g while installing Chromium, but all of them are already installed to the newest version. Any ideas?
<Elssha> sda3 would be (hd0,3) yes?
<Gentoo64> if sda1 is 0.1
<Elssha> it is
<Elssha> but when i tried to boot the above i got a boot load error
<sipior> Naeblis: you're building from source?
<Elssha> brb, RL >_<
<phixxor> Hello -- I'm unable to update because of invalid GPG keys (right after upgrading to oneiric). How can I fix that?
<Naeblis> sipior, no, I'm installing from the Software Center.
<sipior> Naeblis: ah sorry, misunderstood.
<cordoval> why mouse is going crazy?
<cordoval> in latest ubuntu
<Gentoo64> cordoval: how?
<Gentoo64> lol
<cordoval> mouse going crazy problem, randomly
<cordoval> is this a known bug?
<Gentoo64> maybe it is the actual mouse?
<cordoval> no
<cordoval> it is not the mouse, I remember someone reported it smoetime ago
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: is it a laptop with usb mouse, laptop with touchpad or a desktop with a mouse?
<cordoval> it removed ccsm and the issue just got worse
<sipior> Naeblis: could you pastebin the error you're getting?
<cordoval> laptop
<cordoval> usb mouse+touchpad
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: what make and model? Is it the touchpad or a USB mouse?
<cordoval> asus g73jw
<Naeblis> sipior: http://pastebin.com/hK1XHaNw
<cordoval> the problem happens with both
<usr13> cordoval: If you unplug the external USB mouse, does the touchpad mouse work ok?
<cordoval> yes
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: do you have the latest BIOS?
<cordoval> how to tell? I never upgraded
<usr13> ActionParsnip: cordoval Yes, could be a problem with USB.
<tejaswidp> how do I get a live cd to run on a really old computer with no support for live cd booting?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: if you plug in the mouse then run: modprobe -r psmouse; modprobe psmouse      is it ok?
<sipior> Naeblis: don't see the problem here. have you updated recently?
<Naeblis> sipior, haven't updated the system, if that's what you mean.
<zykotick9> tejaswidp: a computer that is unable to boot from a CD, is VERY unlikely to have the power to run Ubuntu (LiveCD or installed).  That must be an OLD machine.
<cordoval> yes ~ sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse [sudo] password for cordoval:  success
<tejaswidp> zykotick9: I was thinking running a really lightweight distro and not necessarily ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: do you always use the external mouse?
<cordoval> yes because laptop is a workhorse so it is always in a fix place
<cordoval> i use mouse and keyboard external
<sipior> Naeblis: i meant updating the software center index.
<usr13> cordoval: I suppose you could add those commands to /etc/rc.local (if you intend to always use the USB mouse).
<cordoval> do those command make a difference regarding the problem?
<usr13> cordoval: What?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: with the USB mouse attached, can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsmod; lsb_release -a; uname -a       Thanks
<sipior> Naeblis: out of curiosity, do you get the same error when installing via apt-get?
<sharkmap> help. trying to install 11.10 as a dual boot onto the second partition of the second hard drive, but the install gives the error "no root file system is defined. please correct this from the partition menu. but what do I do there? I can TIA
<sharkmap> can't figur out where to go from here
<Naeblis> sipior, let me try.
<usr13>  cordoval lsmod ; lsb_release -a ; uname -a | pastebinit  #Show us resulting URL
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ooh didn't know that would work, sweet
<LjL> usr13: that won't work, only the last command's output will be pastebinned
<cordoval> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823903/
<ActionParsnip> LjL: that's why I got excited
<cordoval> let me do it right
<Tostada> I'm running 11.10 x64.. I installed a theme called "Elementary Dark" using Synaptic package manager, now the package manager will open but immediately  closes. Would anybody have time to look at my log file.? Thanks.. : )
<cordoval> i think i need to pipe with >2&
<usr13> LjL: Is correct
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: good enough, ok what is the output of:  lsmod | pastebinit
<LjL> usr13, ActionParsnip, cordoval:  ( lsmod ; lsb_release -a ; uname -a ) | pastebinit
<Naeblis> sipior, different here.
<Naeblis> chromium-browser : Depends: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Naeblis> E: Broken packages
<cordoval> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823905/
<sipior> Naeblis: might try an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade first.
<usr13> lsmod > info ; lsb_release -a >> info ; uname -a >> info ;  pastebinit info ; rm info
<usr13> kinda sloppy but works.
<LjL> usr13: ew
<cordoval> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823908/
<sipior> usr13: i'll second that "ew".
<Teddy1> hi
<xfilesman> hi
<usr13> lsusb would be good to see too....
<Naeblis> sipior, apt-get dist-upgrade ?
 * Bassy loves being a Photoshop pro 
<ActionParsnip> usr13: it works so who cares how pretty ity is
<sipior> Naeblis: yes. update, first.
<Bassy> Oh I'm sorry wrong channel
<prashant_123456> where is the themes folder located in gnome ??
<usr13> Ok, gotta run.  ttyl....
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: if you run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse       does the touchpad cease to work but the USB keep going?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: whoever has a file named "info" that's going to be deleted, cares
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> LjL: it is devoid of sudo so the user will only have write access to it's $HOME
<LjL> ActionParsnip: ... ok?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: does the mouse pointer work ok?
<cordoval> yes
<LjL> ActionParsnip: usually files the user cares about *are* in $HOME
<cordoval> i mean ok for now
<cordoval> before going crazy
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: ok, renboot and make it go crazy then run the command I gave. DOes it make it ok?
<cordoval> renboot?
<Pici> LjL, ActionParsnip: this is the kind of thing that mktemp should be used for.
<cordoval> ok, can you tell me which actions to take either if it does not repeat or if it does repeat?
<cordoval> what do you think it was or it could be?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: yes but they are the users own files, sure if the file exists it will be overwritten etc, but users should know a little about their filenames and change them if it conflicts
<LjL> Pici: i guess, although i gave a command that worked just fine even before the whole thing with "info" started
<Naeblis> sipior, getting an error in this as well.
<Naeblis> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Naeblis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<sipior> Pici: or process substitution.
<sipior> Naeblis: sorry, prepend a "sudo" to that, of course.
<Naeblis> I did that.
<xfilesman> hi can any one help me about some ting
<ActionParsnip> xfilesman: ask away
<sipior> Naeblis: ah, shut down the software center first :-)
<sipior> Naeblis: simultaneous access is a problem.
<evoandroidevo> does anyone know what tor is? i keep geting an error when i try to run it
<xfilesman> you can help me
<Naeblis> ah
<Teddy1> i got problems with thunderbird, i got the error fips 140 all the time
<Naeblis> wait. sipior, software center isn't open. :(
<cordoval> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: does it work?
<sipior> Naeblis: and you are typing "sudo apt-get update"?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: we can make it automatic if it is
<ActionParsnip> xfilesman: what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Naeblis
<ubottu> Naeblis: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Naeblis> sipior, I typed exactly this:  sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sipior> Naeblis: one at a time. sudo won't apply to the second expression.
<Teddy1> can somebody give me a hint when they could help me with a little something regarding thunderbird in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: try the command ubottu gave
<xfilesman> what you mean
<Pici> xfilesman: You need to ask a question here before we can help you.
<xfilesman> any one here know server mail ( iredmail )
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | xfilesman
<ubottu> xfilesman: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Teddy1> i need help with fips 140 validation, it ask for a pass, but i dont use it, but suddenly thunderbird ask for it and i cant save my draft without it, tried to install it again, but no help..
<Naeblis> sipior, still not installing. Tried ActionParsnip's command as well.
<melvincv> have I joined #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged? (confused)
<worre> what program should I use to make .img files?
<sipior> Naeblis: which now? the update and dist-upgrade complete successfully, or not?
<xfilesman> ActionParsnip you can help me in server iRedmail
<sharkmap> please help with a new user basic install onto a second drive. what does the error "no root file system is defined. please correct this from the partition menu" mean?
<Naeblis> sipior, both did. Chromium still isn't installing.
<hot2trot> sorry, I know this isn't ubuntu specific, but #mplayer is asleep.  I need to load an .srt file with a .avi file in mplayer, but don't know how.  I know I press 'j' to toggle them, but just putting the .srt file in the same directory does not indicate to mplayer that there is a subtitle file, anyone know how to do this
<sipior> Naeblis: and the error?
<Naeblis> same
<hot2trot> quick google search yields topics more complicated than the basic problem
<private_meta> Hi What would be the best way to read out (c++) the cpu speed of your cores in ubuntu? I did that on redhat and other OS before and it could be found in "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq", but the cpufreq folder doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xfilesman: not used it, sorry
<xfilesman> ok
<ActionParsnip> xfilesman: if you post your question, people may reply
<mneptok> Naeblis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xfilesman> i need any information for any server mail i can install it and create mails on it
<sipior> Naeblis: does "apt-get install -f" help at all?
<mneptok> sipior: i'd include "sudo" in any and all commands you suggest that require it.
<ActionParsnip> worre: you can use dd_rescue to make an image of a partition etc
<Naeblis> nope. Still nothing. :(
<Naeblis> ans sipior, it doesn't.
<sipior> mneptok: you can do as you like.
<mneptok> Naeblis: "nothing?" you get no error messages of any kind?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: can you pastebin the output of ubottus command please
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: great minds eh
<Naeblis> wait
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, there is no output.
<worre> ActionParsnip: i am trying to make .img from files
<worre> not from partition
<ActionParsnip> worre: so make an image file of a folder
<exat> hey i am a newbie here want to start working on ubuntu projects relating to networking, and shell commands
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: ok, run:  sudo apt-get update      what is output?
<exat> any one can help me out
<zennez0009> hello ubuntu people!
<zennez0009> : )
<evoandroidevo> cant u use the dd command to make a .img file from files like dd if=/home/USER/desktop of=  ....
<ActionParsnip> exat: you haven't asked a question....
<Teddy1> is it nobody that knows how to open the fips 140 in thunderbird when it somehows got turned on?
<auronandace> !contribute | exat
<ubottu> exat: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/4ABQX1zZ
<ActionParsnip> worre: http://lifehacker.com/268304/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums
<exat> what is !contribute??
<melvincv> When I try to register my nick, I get this error: mel*****@gmail.com has too many accounts registered.
<auronandace> exat: ! means a command for the bot
<Teddy1> it is to be a part of helping with something e.g
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: ask in #freenode
<auronandace> !bot | exat
<ubottu> exat: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Teddy1> ooh
<Teddy1> lol
<exat> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Tostada> I'm running 11.10 x64.. I installed a theme called "Elementary Dark" using Synaptic package manager, now the package manager will open but immediately  closes. Would anybody have time to look at my log file.? Thanks.. : )
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: any output after the done line except the prompt?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, no.
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: ok, run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano     what is output?
<mneptok> Naeblis: so "update" is working. what error does "sudo apt-get upgrade" give? pastebin that.
<ActionParsnip> Tostada: install it in a terminal, the output will be useful
<Teddy1> if you know about fips 140 validation please send me a pm
<celthunder> Tostada: is there a lock file yet? and apt-get install something to see real output
<ActionParsnip> Teddy1: could try the mozilla channel
<Teddy1> ActionParsnip: just #mozilla ?
<Tostada> I haven't used linux for years so I'm a little daft at this point.
<ActionParsnip> Teddy1: worth a try
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/is5GKZLM
<eLMartin> hi, whats the best way to get a kvm2 connected over network? a lvm2 on the host, in the kvm2 a nfs. mount the nfs at the client and then another lvm2 on the nfs? could this result in a bad performance?
<eLMartin> kvm2 -> lvm2
<Tostada> celthunder.. sorry I'm not sure what a lock file is.
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: perfect, ok run:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: so far you have no issue
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, Reading package lists... Done
<Naeblis> Building dependency tree
<Naeblis> Reading state information... Done
<Naeblis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<subb1> greetings all !!
<Tostada> I did find some information about it in the auth.log
<worre> ActionParsnip: can that comman make true .img files?
<ActionParsnip> Tostada: sudo apt-get install elementary-dark    maybe, its not an official package so you will need to find that if you get an error
<ActionParsnip> worre: that will be an ISO file, is that sufficient?
<subb1> the initrd.img-2.*  image file is loaded into ram by kernel during the boot process. After this step, where is this initrd image decomprsd and mounted on?
<worre> i need an image file that can be booted from grub
<worre> and iso wont work
<ActionParsnip> Tostada: seems the package name is elementary-dark-theme
<ActionParsnip> worre: grub2 can boot ISO files
<worre> ActionParsnip: How? i just get file not found and file not supported errors
<auronandace> !grub2 | worre
<ubottu> worre: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Naeblis> heh. I don't think I'm gonna use Chromium after this. Thanks for the help! You guys are awesome!
<Tostada> After it didn't work when I installed it with synaptic I did install it with the Ubuntu software center and it worked.. just that now Synaptic no longer works.
<auronandace> !fixapt | Tostada
<ubottu> Tostada: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wi-nick> @search History of MIddle-earth
<Tostada> ubottu, I pasted that line into a terminal and it ran but synaptic still won't stay open.
<ubottu> Tostada: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BadKarma> a quick question re libapache-mod-php5, it is built by default with suhosin, right?
<auronandace> Tostada: what is the output in a terminal if you type synaptic
<ActionParsnip> worre: http://pastie.org/3289403
<mneptok> auronandace: "gksu synaptic" ;)
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: then your packages are square and you are fully upto date
<WhitePelican> join #kubuntu
<Pici> BadKarma: yes.
<auronandace> mneptok: thanks, long day :)
<mneptok> auronandace: i feel the same, and have been awake for ~90 minutes :/
<BadKarma> Pici: fantastic, glad to see we are on the same page, then here is the problem... I've also installed php5-suhosin (extension) and trying to use suhosin.sql.user_prefix which I understand would limit what users can login to the database over scripts
<Pici> BadKarma: Unfortunately, thats where my knowledge of php ends :(
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, yup. Chromium still won't install though. :)
<BadKarma> Pici: not to worry, thanks anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: ok, what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/AS0aE9FM
<exat> hey there?
<Tostada> auronandace it does the same thing.. opens and immediately closes.
<auronandace> Tostada: and what does it say in the terminal?
<mar> i locking for program like a vygis for ubuntu 10.04 (for unlock the mobile phone)...tnx
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: and the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a     Thanks
<Tostada> auronandace , terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<Tostada>    what():  vector::_M_range_check
<Tostada>  Aborted
<Teddy1> have it come another program for silverlight instead of moonlight that works? If it has, wich commands?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/FVtxiGkB
<Teddy1> for firefox 9
<LjL> Teddy1: not realloy
<Teddy1> LjL:  ok, but i read that some(maybe 10-20 people i have read made it possible)
<auronandace> Tostada: i've never seen that before, what ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: http://eftakhairul.com/resolve-the-dependencylibnss3-1d-while-installing-google-chrome-in-ubuntu/
<LjL> Teddy1: i'm not aware of any Moonlight alternative. but maybe i'm wrong.
<Tostada> Auronandace 11.10 x64
<Teddy1> no i dont think it is any alternative, but i was thinking about a way to get silverlivt to work maybe_
<Teddy1> ?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: or try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<OerHeks> Teddy1, moonlight 4 works, download it, rename to *.xpi and firefox 8/9/10 will install it.
<mohanr2222_2> guys, i'd like to change the position of the notifications (gnome shell) so that it doesn't interfere with my dock.. is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> Teddy1: firefox in wine, not sure how stable it will be
<Tostada> The auth.log says: cannot determine display-device
<auronandace> Tostada: you can ask someone more knowledgable in here, also if you want you can check to see if a bug has been filed for it
<Teddy1> ActionParsnip:  That unstable, but wich one is the most stable wine version?
<Teddy1> OerHeks: Really that easy? Ok i will try..
<Tostada> auronandace, Thank you.
<auronandace> Tostada: no worries, sorry i couldn't be more help :)
<Tostada> : )
<Teddy1> what is the command for renaming in console again :-[
<auronandace> Teddy1: mv
<grendal-prime> no more gvfs?
<grendal-prime> did i hear that right?
<grendal-prime> if i dist upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 what do i have to do to get ext4
<Tostada> auronandace, could you explain what the line that I pasted means or does.?
<ActionParsnip> Teddy1: I'd go for 1.3, check the appdb to see which makes it work better
<auronandace> grendal-prime: you'd need to reformat, so a fresh install would be better
<auronandace> Tostada: i'm not sure myself sorry
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: you can convert but you will not get the full feature set of ext4 if memory serves
<Tostada> k, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<ActionParsnip> grendal-prime: I have gvfs here in precise
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: is it dropping in now?
<Teddy1> auronandace: Ok thnx, do you know how to fix the problem with fips 140 validation in thunderbird to? It ask's for master password suddenly
<auronandace> Teddy1: i don't know what fips 140 is and i don't use thunderbird, sorry
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, I don't know why, but it still won't install.
<lotuspsychje> any incredimail lookalikes for ubuntu>?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: can you run:  sudo apt-get -f install     and pastebin the output. Thanks
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, based on the instructions from that blog: http://pastebin.com/TH4J6Nm3
<mneptok> Teddy1: FIPS-140 is a guideline document. not a piece of technology.
<melvincv> I still did not get those IRC commands, anyway, I'll note down the ones I'm given at #freenode.
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: looks like thunderbird to me
<mneptok> Teddy1: you need to figure out what underlying FIPS-140 cryptography/security is being used, and configure that corectly.
<gain_> hi all
<mneptok> Teddy1: coulf be GPG. could be S/MIME. could be anything that complies with the FIPS-140 guidelines.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: my aunte uses thunderbird and she says email sending speed gets stuck some times
<Teddy1> mneptok: yeah i know, but i dont know how, and i dont why it activated
<Naeblis> I first aborted the apt-get install -f. got a different error. Then when I ran the command the next time, it showed the same old error.
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, I don't know how to check..?
<Teddy1> ive used thunderbird a loong time, suddenly it happend some hours ago
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: run:  pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gain_> I have this error when I restart apache: [Tue Jan 31 15:41:54 2012] [warn] worker ajp://localhost:8009/idp already used by another worker
<melvincv> What's the best solution for encrypting files? ZIP, RAR, GPG or Truecrypt? It should be easy to use.
<gain_> but I dunno how to verify how is the worker that use the port
<gain_> *whoù
<gain_> *who
<jrib> melvincv: best is subjective
<Pici> 60
<Naeblis> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/823966/
<LjL> Naeblis: having backports enabled but updates and security disabled doesn't sound like a great idea, does it
<melvincv> jrib, subjective? I know that packages have strange names, but do I have to search for that?
<jiffe98> so it appears I can't have both mysql-cluster-server andlibdbd-mysql-perl installed due to dependency problems ?
<quiescens> LjL: they.. don't appear to have backports enabled?
<yang_> ??
<LjL> quiescens: ah it's true, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: looks fine, you just dont have backports or proposed enabled which is fine, you may need to use the same method to satisfy the deps using packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> melvincv: I mean your question has no good answer.  Different programs are better at different things.  "The best" is only an opinion
<carbon60> Anyone familiar with setting up upstart configs? I have a simple Python script that I want to start as a specific kid.
<carbon60> s/kid/uid/
<jrib> melvincv: my advice for you to try them all and use the one that works best /for you/
<LjL> ActionParsnip: athough not having security is kinda...
<espinosa> hola
<ActionParsnip> LjL: security in what way?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i mean the security repo
<espinosa> kien eres
<quiescens> I really wish apt-get would be more helpful in situations like that, some sort of description of the dependancy problem, rather than just saying "dependancy problems" and nothing else
<LjL> !es | espinosa
<ubottu> espinosa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: aaaah
<melvincv> jrib, ok, is there any of those that I shouldn't try as it is not secure?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: also, i'd imagine most people have the updates repo
<LjL> melvincv: ZIP is not a good idea.
<espinosa> hola
<sinan> i'm on 11.10, the menubar of the terminal is not getting "merged" into the "top panel"; it appears underneath as a separate menu bar. Any ideas?
<LjL> espinosa: para español /join #ubuntu-es
<jrib> melvincv: I'd imagine gpg and truecrypt are well-vetted, I don't know about the others
<indystorm> I created a symbolic link from bash and I cannot access it via ftp.... it shows up as a file, and not a directory, any idea how I can access this? Also- I cannot see the link at all on my Windows network using samba on ubuntu server.... How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: can you advise him/her any please?
<zykotick9> indystorm: are you using a chroot with your FTP?
<indystorm> I don't know what a chroot is? I am new to ubuntu....
<LjL> ActionParsnip: i haven't really followed the entire discussion so not sure about the actual problem, but i'd still try enabling updates and security and then installing whatever it is they need
<ade> j
<ActionParsnip> LjL: packages which should be available for chromium-browser are not coming down
<Guest7908> test
<LjL> ActionParsnip: and it's natty?
<ActionParsnip> Naeblis: all I can suggest is either download the debs from packages.ubuntu.com   or uncomment the repos in sources.list and then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<melvincv> Please suggest a GNOME gui for gpg.
<ActionParsnip> LjL: yeah, I've seen a few people online have dep issues in natty
<LjL> ActionParsnip, Naeblis: let me review this from the logs
<quiescens> I think I would agree with LjL, universe repo chromium most likely depends on library versions that are in updates or security repos
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/frontends.html
<ActionParsnip> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 472 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<Naeblis> K.
<Jettis> no just
<LjL> yeah Naeblis, let me make a new sources.list for you with updates and security included
<craven222> Hi, I'm trying to change the root password on a 11.10 install. I kept  getting 'authentication token manipulation error' so I done 'mount -rw -o remount /' which let me change the password, however when I exit safe mode the computer forgets the change?
<jrib> craven222: you realize there is no root password by default?
<Gnea> !sudo | craven222
<ubottu> craven222: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<craven222> craven222: Someone else set the root password
 * melvincv will try gnu privacy assistant first...
<craven222> *jrib
<jrib> craven222: in what evironment are you doing this?
<craven222> craven222: safe-mode
<LjL> Naeblis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/823978/ <- use this as your new /etc/apt/sources.list, then issue "sudo apt-get update", then try again installing
<jrib> craven222: recovery mode you mean?
<craven222> jrib: yeah
<jrib> craven222: are you prompted for a root password to get the root shell?
<craven222> jrib: nope
<jrib> craven222: then you don't have a root password set
<craven222> jrib: What do I input when I asks me for a password when trying to install programs though?
<jrib> craven222: your user's password
<craven222> jrib: Ah, I've been resetting it wrong.
<craven222> Weird how it still comes up 'password change successful'
<craven222> I was typing 'passwd' instead of 'passwd [USERNAME]'
<jrib> craven222: what did you do to reset it?
<urlin2u> craven222, here is a link on resetting that user password.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<jrib> craven222: yes, I imagine now you do have a root password
<craven222> jrib: Dont think so
<urlin2u> passwd just cchanges the user passord
<urlin2u> with no sudo
<ActionParsnip> craven222: then log in as a user whom can use sudo and lock the account
<jrib> right, but if he's root because he's in recovery mode and issues « passwd », he has set a password for root
<jrib> craven222: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo has instructions on how to "re-disable" the root account
<ActionParsnip> craven222: tell the user who set the password that they are a fool
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, now, don't mess with tha users debian creds they might cry. :D
<Naeblis> LjL, updating. :)
<urlin2u> that*
<vincent> Vin100|work
<dr3mro> hello I use oneiric on daily bases and it works great ... 3 weeks ago i upgrded unity to unity 5.0 fro unity staging ppa then all my lenses stopped working and yet after downgrading to official unity 4 from ubuntu repositories unity lenses don't work either .. I mean the calculator and weather lenses
<auronandace> dr3mro: using ppas is always a risk to break your system
<davidcalle> dr3mro, where the calc and weather lenses from the Software Center? Or from a Launchpad PPA?
<dr3mro> from both they neither work
<davidcalle> From the PPA, they should work... I have them working.
<dr3mro> the problem is that I dont have high speed internet only 3g USB modem and I can't make a reinstall
<dr3mro> davidcalle, which PPA ?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: you can use ppa-purge to remove it and go back to the older versiojn
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: do the lenses work as a fresh user?
<davidcalle> dr3mro, https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=precise
<ApplaudtheJelly> Hello
 * auronandace doesn't understand why people who use ppas think they can install and uninstall them without any risk to their system
<davidcalle> dr3mro, https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+files/unity-lens-utilities_0.1-0~4~precise1_all.deb
<davidcalle> dr3mro, https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+files/unity-scope-calculator_0.1-0~12~precise1_all.deb
<davidcalle> dr3mro, https://code.launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa/+files/unity-scope-cities_0.1-0~11~precise1_all.deb
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, auronandace davidcalle  I found aPPA on my system that i didn;t add it;s called app-review-board/oneiric only shown on synaptic not in software properties gtk
<davidcalle> dr3mro, the links for the 3 packages you need (if you are on 3G) ;à
<auronandace> davidcalle: all of them for 12.04
<davidcalle> auronandace, yes
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: you can use ppa-purge to remove it
<auronandace> davidcalle: then you're in the wrong channel
<davidcalle> auronandace, I'm just answering the question for a Unity staging PPA user :)
<auronandace> davidcalle: then offering him the option to install 12.04 ppas on 11.10?
<csibesz> hi all
<davidcalle> auronandace, actually the PPA is for Oneiric and Precise. But the Precise packages I've linked here work on Oneiric under Unity 5.
<Jjon> Hey, anyone here using blogspot or.. Wordpress?
<cellardoor> Can anyone tell me how to change my TCP RWIN window?
<dr3mro> what is this ppa app-review-board/oneiric I didn't add it to my system ?
<melvincv> In 'GNU privacy assistant' , what is the option called 'Armor' ?
<Pici> Jjon: Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<davidcalle> dr3mro, it's added when you install certain apps from the Software Center.
<csibesz> anyone who know how to share internet ?
<davidcalle> dr3mro, I don't know which ones exactly.
<pangolin> !ics | csibesz
<ubottu> csibesz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dr3mro> what certain apps
<Pici> Jjon: If not, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<davidcalle> dr3mro, no idea.
<csibesz> ubottu, i have 3 nettwork cards.. and with that setting dont work
<ubottu> csibesz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<csibesz> lol:D
<sipior> melvincv: ascii armouring is intended for passing keys in a 7-bit safe fashion. (it was typically used for sending keys via email)
<csibesz> pangolin, !:)
<urlin2u> dr3mro, a ppa does not appear out of nowhere it has to be installed look here for what packages it has.   https://launchpad.net/~app-review-board/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: seems to go in /etc/sysctl.conf   http://www.santa-li.com/linuxonbb.html
<nsd_> I'm having a networking issue. I have two Ubuntu machines connected to a switch that is in turn connected to a wireless bridge. One of the machines (let's call it #1) has no problem utilizing the bridge to connect to the rest of the network; the other (let's call it #2), however, cannot. If I try to ping the bridge from the #2 machine, it says "destination host unreachable", but I can ping #1 from #2 and vice-versa. Both machines are configu
<nsd_> red with static (not conflicting) IPs in /etc/network/interfaces. I'm stumped as to why I can't get the bridge to cooperate.
<Pumpkin-> cellardoor: the sysctl value net.ipv4.tcp.tcp_rmem or something similar
<melvincv> sipior, Thanks, so I need not use that option for encrypting files.
<pangolin> csibesz: sorry, i don't know how to help you. I just know about the factoid.
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor:
<sipior> melvincv: generally not, no.
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824011/    is what I use
<nsd_> Also ActionParsnip, your name gets me every time
<ActionParsnip> nsd_: its an old harry hill joke?
<ActionParsnip> :)
<zgr> damn I've run "sudo usermod -G lp username" and now "groups" shows only "username lp" seems like I was removed from other groups, is there way to fix that?
<nsd_> ActionParsnip: I didn't know, but even then it's pretty funny
<Meow_> Meow_[5c654c2b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.101.76.43]
<Meow_> hello! How login?
<nsd_> zgr: I think you might need to read the man page more carefully: I think there's two cases (-g and -G) of that switch that do slightly different things iirc
<zykotick9> zgr: you need to use ".. usermod -aG .." the a is for append (add, instead of replace)
<LjL> Meow_: in your status tab, do /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<melvincv> !:)
<zykotick9> zgr: determine what groups are used by default, and add your user to them
<Meow_> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<sipior> melvincv: if you were planning to paste a file into an email, it might not be a bad idea, but it's not needed for attached files/signatures.
<zgr> nsd_ zykotick9 well I already used -G it there way to add back ubuntu default groups?
<nsd_> Perhaps I should be using a router instead of a switch? Or do I need to manually route?
<dymitron> hi
<LjL> Meow_: futher help in #freenode
<zykotick9> zgr: find out what they are, then use teh command properly
<zgr> where is possible to find out?
<nsd_> zgr: Try adding another user, log in as it and run 'groups'.
<zykotick9> nsd_: they aren't in admin anymore, so no sudo
<Meow_> LjL thanks! +1
<nsd_> zykotick9: Yeah that's a problem.
<Meow_> i head mail or not?
<Meow_> please
<melvincv> sipior, thanks :)
<nsd_> zgr: I think you need to boot into the recovery mode to get root access then make your account a member of 'admin' again.
<nsd_> zgr: Also, for whatever reason there should also be a group for your specific user name
<melvincv> melvincv, !:)
<LjL> Meow_: i don't know what you mean, but for registration help, *please* use #freenode, NOT #ubuntu
<Meow_> #gaygeeks
<Meow_> np
<Meow_> Not work (((
<Meow_> but i login
<cellardoor> ActionParsnip, I have optimised now, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: np :)
<nsd_> So nobody can help me with my networking problem? Is there perhaps another channel I should try?
<Ares_> I have video laggs on websites,games,programs it sometimes haven't got lags but just sometimes maybe someone know how to fix it? I tried to install drivers from amd.com I use Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<ActionParsnip> nsd_: maybe ##networking
<jerware> hi
<jerware> why --> E: Couldn't find any package by regex '1.0.11-1ppa1~natty'
<jerware> if -->  nginx-full : Conflicts: nginx-extras but 1.0.11-1ppa1~natty is to be installed
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Ares_> 1 sec
<jerware> oh it's either full or extras.
<shisha42> 42
<Ares_> http://pastebin.com/9nwaDpHp
<nava> im in ubuntu-classroom now , how can i ask question ?
<Pici> nava: join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<nava> tnx pici
<greggles> is there an easy way on the command line to get a list of packages that are out of date and need a security update?
<greggles> I want to exclude packages that are just out of date
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: ok and the output of:  sudo updatedb; locate libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: Maverick is EOL in April. I'd think about upgrading soon
<zgr> nsd_: is it possible to add few groups?like  sudo usermod -aG sambashare,dialout,cdrom username? can't find in man page
<nsd_> zgr: I honestly don't know. If you can't do it in one go, you can add them one at a time
<reservado_> hi there
<Ares_> http://pastebin.com/b91Z20QT
<reservado_> My system informs that wireless card is disabled by software, please how can i turn it on??
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: great and finally the output of: file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> reservado_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: I bet its 32bit
<Ares_> x86_64
<Ares_> how to check i don't remember
<Ares_> but all programs I installed was x64
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: ok thats good, strange you have nspluginwrapper installed too...
<Ares_> It installed with opera :D
<Ares_> http://pastebin.com/p7Y69VPY
<reservado_> thanks, but now : iwlist wlan0 scan (still saying : Failed to read scan data : Network is down)
 * miadbahrami how too add hp f2180 to ubuntu 11.10
<miadbahrami> help me plz
<xangua> !ask | miadbahrami
<ubottu> miadbahrami: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<scYth3> Can someone help me get a background image for the ubuntu term?
<scYth3> I believe it has to do with the framebuffer
<scYth3> Something like backtrack
<scYth3> any help would be great.
<aademarco> Im sure the default ubuntu term supports it, but backgrounds are quite easy to manage in Eterm
<sharkmap> hey all. I solved my install problem. found another problem too, but solved that as well. turns out the problem is I am not very good at this. PIBKAC
<aademarco> try downloading and using Eterm.  You can always apt-get purge Eterm if you dont like it
<scYth3> I do not have X running
<aademarco> oh..
<scYth3> aademarco, have you ever used backtrack?
<reservado_> iwlist inform that network is down, how can i turn it on (by software)
<scYth3> reserevado, iwconfig wlan0 up
<shiryak> Всем привет !! Это русский чат?
<LjL> !ru | shiryak
<ubottu> shiryak: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Trevor69420> hey all,  I know this might be the wrong channel for this, but does anyone here have experience running TVersity on Linux?
<travisHAZE> Ubuntu's version of the "device manager" (where I can look up available information about my hardware) is where?
<Trevor69420> ubuntu is the OS I'm using
<scYth3> travishaze, try lspci
<LjL> travisHAZE: "lshw" is a console version, i seem to recall there is something in GNOME too but not sure
<Trevor69420> oh wait nvm... just found out they dont have TVersity for Linux
<reservado_> iwconfig wlan0 up => unknown command "uo"
<reservado_> iwconfig wlan0 up => unknown command "up"
<scYth3> reservado, try sudo iwconfig wlan0 up?
<LjL> ifconfig not iwconfig
<reservado_> sudo iwconfig wlan0 up => unknown command "up"
<scYth3> reservado, try ifconfig wlan0 up
<scYth3> (sorry)
<shiryak> I need help !! I have Ubuntu 10.04. When I use headphones, sound comming through headphones and speakers simultaneously !! I have no ideas how to solve the problem
<reservado_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up => SIOCSIFFLAGS the file or directory does not exist
<slIcK> Can someone help me get a framebuffer image for my console?
<reservado_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up => SIOCSIFFLAGS the file or directory does not exist
<reservado_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up => SIOCSIFFLAGS the file or directory does not exist (any idea?)
<tpe> !info hardinfo | travisHAZE
<ubottu> travisHAZE: hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 241 kB, installed size 700 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ares_: all I can suggest is remove all flash, thengrab the 64bit plugin and copy the .so file to your browser plugin folder
<ltstp> hello W
<mkanyicy>  is it possible to mount a partition on a drive image? I did a 'dd if=/dev/sdb of=filename' now I want to mount what was sdb1 on that drive
<slIcK> Can someone help me get a framebuffer image for my console?
<slIcK> Can someone help me get a framebuffer image for my console like backtrack has?
<mkanyicy>  is it possible to mount a partition on a drive image? I did a 'dd if=/dev/sdb of=filename' now I want to mount what was sdb1 on that drive. I tried this but it did not work: "mount filename mount_point -t vfat"
<rt> can any one say flash creator in ubuntu
<shiryak> I need help !! I have Ubuntu 10.04. When I use headphones, sound comming through headphones and speakers simultaneously !! I have no ideas how to solve the problem
<shaunlake> hello
<ltstp> Hello
<shaunlake> i need a little help with OpenSSH
<ltstp> ?
<geirha> mkanyicy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<Trevor69420> whats the problem with openssh shaunlake
<urlin2u> shiryak, the channel ask you wait 15 min between repeating your posts if somebody knows they will answer.
<mkanyicy> geirha, thanks a lot
<g105b> Can someone guide me on how to set up dual screens properly with the proprietary ati drivers?
<cech21> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it | cech21
<ubottu> cech21: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shaunlake> I have a little computer, I use it as a server. I need to connect it with OpenSSH, but I don't know how to do it 'cause this computer is using LAN
<urlin2u> shiryak, using help and posting often will have some not helping you as well, the channel is not much different then face to face interactions.
<niftylettuce_> how would I reset the config for X or whatever that controls resolution etc? On my second monitor the resolution is right, but I can only select like 5/8th of the desktop with click/drag selection, its like there is an invisible wall
<JPS_> hi is there any difference between server edition without server and ubuntu minimal?
<melvincv> shiryak, do you have an audio card?
<JPS_> i just need command line to practice linux commands
<rt> any one about any flash creator in ubntu
<JPS_> no need of GUI
<ActionParsnip> JPS_: server uses the server kernel
<JPS_> this is the only difference?
<MonkeyDust> JPS_  how skilled are you now with the command line?
<ActionParsnip> JPS_: to minimal, yes afaik
<JPS_> i think I am intermediater with command line
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has?
<shaunlake> ppl how to connect a local computer using OpenSSH?
<MonkeyDust> JPS_  you familiar with sed, awk, cut, ssh etc?
<evoandroidevo> sniFFe right click and go to profile
<sniFFe> I do not use X
<JPS_> I tried installing Ubuntu Minimal on my machine twice but it didn't work
<sniFFe> evoandroidevo, I do not use X, sorry. I am trying to set the splash image, or framebuffer background.
<evoandroidevo> what termanil do u use then?
<sniFFe> ctl+alt+f1
<MonkeyDust> shaunlake  basically ssh [remote user]@[remote ip], you need openssh-client on your local pc, openssh-server on the remote pc
<evoandroidevo> ohh my bad i dont know how to set that sorry
<rabbi1> I am trying to burn a DVD of 816 mp3 songs from Brasero. It's asking to save brasero.cue image file. but where ever i save it says no memory.... strange ... :( any help? I am on Ubuntu 10.04
<JPS_> i know ssh cut sed
<sniFFe> evandroidevo, ctl+alt+f1
<JPS_> should i go server edition then?
<sniFFe> evoandroidevo, ctl+alt+f1*
<shaunlake> monkeydust thx a lot, i'il try
<ltstp> Algum pgrm interessante para o ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !pt| ltstp
<ubottu> ltstp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<JPS_> Can I install desktop environment later on server?
<Pumpkin-> JPS_: yes, just install the relevent packages
<ActionParsnip> JPS_: sure
<shaunlake> monkeydust I have only one IP for all the computers
<biohazard135> does anyone know of an app (like powerpoint) that can do a lot of rapid designing, ive tried draw, impress, inkscape and none of them really work.
<biohazard135> I used to do a lot of designing & tweaking before making a project/website and simply recreate the UI based off the powerpoint's design.
<MonkeyDust> shaunlake  that's not possible, every device needs a unique address
<the-light> Hi all. I want install samsung ml-1671 printer, but not found driver on linux. can help me?
<Steamopunk> Afternoong. Getting another error while trying to install mysql-server. http://paste.ubuntu.com/824079/
<ltstp> hello !
<JPS_> so If I install server edition without server software, will it take same amount of storage compared to Ubuntu Minimal?
<Trevor69420> anyone know of a decent DLNA server for Linux?
<rt> any flash creator in ubuntu
<Trevor69420> i'm using Ubuntu
<reservado_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up => SIOCSIFFLAGS No such file or directory (any idea?)
<MonkeyDust> JPS_  try tasksel (task select)
<shaunlake> monkeydust if it was so it wouldn't be a problem
<JPS_> okAy thanks everyone. for advice
<Elssha> manually added windows 7 partition to grub
<Elssha> when i try to access it i get back
<Elssha> BOOTMGR is missing
<JPS_> I am gonna try Ubuntu server without server pack
<Elssha> any ideas?
<JPS_> bye. have nice day
<shaunlake> MonkeyDust i think i've found a solution
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has I do not use X windows?
<rabbi1> I am trying to burn a DVD of 816 mp3 songs from Brasero. It's asking to save brasero.cue image file. but where ever i save it says no memory.... strange ... :( any help? I am on Ubuntu 10.04
<MonkeyDust> Elssha  first install windows, then linux, windows ruins your grub (as you can see)
<ActionParsnip> the-light: http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_AE&CttFileID=2417181&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=ML-2850D&VPath=DR/200911/20091125101152031/UnifiedLinuxDriver_1.01.tar.gz
<Elssha> not the problem
<ActionParsnip> the-light: from the samsung site, did you not check it for support?
<MonkeyDust> shaunlake  kindly share it with us for future reference
<Elssha> had windows installed for months (factory preset), just installed 11.10
<Elssha> it didn't show win7 in grub (but linux showed okay, as well as the win recovery partition)
<l8nighthorscht> Elssha, yout windoes bootmanager is missing
<Elssha> how do i fix that, l8nighthorscht
<l8nighthorscht> so somehow you messed your windows bott up
<ActionParsnip> the-light: sorry, it's this one: http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.com/downloadfile/ContentsFile.aspx?CDSite=UNI_AE&CttFileID=3842451&CDCttType=DR&ModelType=N&ModelName=ML-1671&VPath=DR/201103/20110318160046127/UnifiedLinuxDriver_0.92.tar.gz
<melvincv> PM's will not be logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ , right?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: afaik, no
<the-light> ActionParsnip: tnx. yes I'm not check this printer for support
<MonkeyDust> melvincv  PM's are not appreciated
<ActionParsnip> the-light: please do in future, some printer companies make Linux drivers
<shaunlake> MonkeyDust the port. it actually defines the computer in my lan
<melvincv> PM's only for private stuff then.
<l8nighthorscht> Elssha, i have no idea^^ maybe the is a rescue-dc for windows...or u can use the windows-install cd to repair...but then you will have to reinstall graub as well
<Elssha> i'll google it up, now that i know which end might be broken
<kasii> hi all
<Elssha> ty l8nighthorscht
<l8nighthorscht> ;-)
<fiberoptic> hi allll of u
<rt> flash creator in ubuntu?
<fiberoptic> bobosomfan,
<Arnold> Elssha, it sounds as if GRUB would access either the wrong partition, or indeed the Windows bootmanager was somehow affected
<Arnold> By wrong partition, I mean if you have more than one or two system NTFS partitions
<melvincv> One more question, for AMD Radeon 6450 graphics card, are the open source drivers better than the ATI drivers?
<Elssha> i set the partition manually, Arnold
<mbeierl> !unetbootin | rt
<ubottu> rt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<isjonas> if anyone is using a-desk and could help me it'd be great. I cannot right click the desktop once it's running
<meberhart> melvincv - i prefer the proprietary drivers on mine
<ActionParsnip> rt: flash is proprietary so will not exist until Adobe make an app
<Steamopunk> melvincv- I had issues with the open source one crashing my system. Soon as I switched to the ATI drivers, no problem
<shaunlake> MonkeyDust this didn't work
<mbeierl> rt: or did you mean flash player?
<the-light> ActionParsnip: Thank you man, I test this driver
<Arnold> Could you give me the details of your partition set up?
<Elssha> aka; original problem was that grub didn't see windows, only windows recovery partiton
<shaunlake> MonkeyDust both computers have the same IP
<Elssha> one min (on a diff laptop)
<shaunlake> MonkeyDust only different  ports
<MonkeyDust> shaunlake  you working with a router, NAT ?
<shaunlake> MonkeyDust, yes, I have one
<SLayeRDK> is there an ubuntu one support channel ?
<Pici> SLayeRDK: #ubuntuone
<SLayeRDK> ty
<rt> mbeierl: no i want design flash website
<rt> Actionparsnip : okkk
<MonkeyDust> shaunlake  and is the router also DHCP, does is provide IP addresses to your computers? or have you set the IP address manually on both computers?
<auronandace> rt: please don't, for the sanity of the web
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has I do not use X windows?
<isjonas> anyone using 'a-desk'?
<rt> auronandace : why is there any wrong in using flash websites
<isjonas> flash websites are not crawlable by search engines
<isjonas> and they don't work across devices
<razorfish> flash sucks
<razorfish> dont use it
<biohazard135> rt: flash has security issues
<crugAvcuev2> Hi. I am having hard time trying to change MAC address. After doing so through ifconfig or macchanger it resets itself to the old one.
<MonkeyDust> rt  and flash websites get to your nerves, everything moves the whole time
<isjonas> flash is on it's way out
<isjonas> HTML5 canvas, javascript will replace it wholly
<razorfish> http://occupyflash.org/
<auronandace> rt: i think the above comments cover why
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bean> isjonas, they are crawlable by google.
<bean> isaacs_, and they work on most devices.
<isjonas> it's great to use if you want to add subtle animations or actions not nessccessary to the functionality of the site
<reservado_> solved, thanks (firmware-b43-lpphy-instaler)
<isjonas> bean, they don't rank as high
<Pici> Can we move the flash/html5 conversation to a more appropriate channel, #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<Steamopunk> Afternoon. Getting another error while trying to install mysql-server. http://paste.ubuntu.com/824079/ Anyone have any insight?
<isjonas> well nobody wants to answer my ubuntu questions!
<biohazard135> isjonas: it would be nice if someone could help me with my problem too.
<Pici> isjonas: Perhaps no one knows what 'a-desk' is.
<Boreeas> I was trying to update firefox nightly, but now it gives me "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - Any idea how to fix this?
<isjonas> hmm... 1000s of ppl use it, this is a support channel right?
<zgr> what is difference between /etc/group and /etc/group- ?
<Pici> isjonas: This is the Ubuntu support channel, that doesn't mean that everyone here knows about every package.
<auronandace> zgr: have you currently got it open in a text edito?
<ritz_> zgr, group- is backup file , afaik
<BussDriver> even adobe is giving up on flash.
<BussDriver> i think that says it all.
<zgr> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> zgr: there you go then
<MonkeyDust> !info a-desk
<ubottu> Package a-desk does not exist in oneiric
<mystik_Bomb> how do u add compiz to ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic
<ritz_> mystik_Bomb, update /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager ?
<Ares_> how to remove flash from browser ?
<Ares_> just go to plugins and delete it ?
<ritz_> Ares_, flashblock ?
<ritz_> Ares_, or do you wish to uninstall it ?
<Ares_> uninstall
<bean> Ares_, what browser are you using?
<Ares_> opera
<ritz_> apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<MonkeyDust> Ares_  use synaptic
<ritz_> to uninstall it from system
<mystik_Bomb> ritz im not too sure what u mean
<ritz_> Ares_, opera has an option to enable plugin on-demand
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has I do not use X windows?
<ritz_> mystik_Bomb,  afaik, compiz if install should be usedf as default
<ritz_> by gnome classic
<fiberoptic> windows microsoft corp
<crugAvcuev2> Anyone has an idea why does mac address resets itself to the original state after changing?
<mystik_Bomb> ritz so how do i screenshot capture. and do animations etc
<auronandace> crugAvcuev2: changing mac address?
<Ares_> what is flash name in synaptic ?
<MonkeyDust> Ares_  flash
<fiberoptic> crugAvcuev2,  how do u know the mac address from the terminal
<guitar-maniac> Hey. i'm having some problems with my internet connection.. Browser works 50% of the time, other 50% just loads and loads. Transmission won't start downloading and messes up my browser the second it starts. I have to restart my browser for it to work again..
<ltstp> #how i do for go to ubuntu Brazil ?
<ritz_> mystik_Bomb, these are configured by default, afaik. Printscreen for screenshot
<auronandace> !br | ltstp
<ubottu> ltstp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<crugAvcuev2> auronandace: I can change it. The problem is it changes itself back.
<mystik_Bomb> well how do i get edit options and stuff for compiz
<crugAvcuev2> fiberoptic: ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> mystik_Bomb  CCSM
<ritz_> mystik_Bomb, check from software centre, if compiz is installed on your system
<auronandace> crugAvcuev2: so you're spoofing a different mac address?
<mystik_Bomb> oh dang thats right
<mystik_Bomb> i totally forgot
<fiberoptic> crugAvcuev2,  let me try
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has I do not use X windows?
<mystik_Bomb> yes sir its installed
<guitar-maniac> Hey. i'm having some problems with my internet connection.. Browser works 50% of the time, other 50% just loads and loads. Transmission won't start downloading and messes up my browser the second it starts. I have to restart my browser for it to work again..
<mystik_Bomb> i think all i have to do is install ccsm
<crugAvcuev2> auronandace: if that's what ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx does, then yes.
<aidaho>  #fl00d
<MonkeyDust> guitar-maniac  wifi or cable?
<fiberoptic> crugAvcuev2, let me show u  the output after typing ifconfig
<natrixnatrix89> hey guys. i've created the xml for background rotation, but i can't find where can i put it and how to enable it on my ubuntu..
<natrixnatrix89> ?
<guitar-maniac> MonkeyDust. Cable. Just chanced the modem, changed one in the summer too and it worked fine straight away.
<auronandace> crugAvcuev2: mac addresses are hardware set, they are meant to be unique (your not meant to change them)
<Ares_> guitar-maniac what do you use?
<Ares_> guitar-maniac what do you use?  Wireless connection or cable connection ?
<Edico> hi
<tomKat> join #ubuntu-classroom
<guitar-maniac> Ares: Cable Connection
<fiberoptic> crugAvcuev2,  refer  at the private msg and tell me where is mac address
<crugAvcuev2> auronandace: but I could in 10.04 and I am interested in knowing why can't I do it now.
<Ares_> what distro do you use ?
<guitar-maniac> 10.04
<Ares_> ubuntu ?
<guitar-maniac> Ubuntu yes
<Boreeas> I was trying to update firefox nightly, but now it gives me "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - Any idea how to fix this?
<fiberoptic> crugAvcuev2,  have see that
<peace_> hey why wtf i have this shit avconv instead of ffmpeg?
<bobweaver> Hello there I was wondering if some one could help me I have a couple of os's installed I would like to edit GRUB so that I ubuntu is #1 on the list is this possible ?
<Ares_> hmm I had same problem.. have you updated it ?
<ikonia> peace_: tone down the language please.
<auronandace> crugAvcuev2: are you sure you mean mac address and not ip address?
<guitar-maniac> I update it always yes
<bobweaver> basic play with the order that grub sees on boot
<ikonia> bobweaver: which OS has the controlling grub install ?
<bobweaver> ikonia: mint
<crugAvcuev2> auronandace: absolutely.
<ikonia> bobweaver: then you'll need to ask the mint guys how their grub config works
<crugAvcuev2> auronandace: check ifconfig's man oh hw.
<Edico> I have ubuntu-10.04 and I want to install some newer packages. Where can I get the repos of them?
<Ares_> Edico what packages ?
<auronandace> crugAvcuev2: i've never spoofed mac addresses so i wouldn't know
<zgr> after I have removed myself(accidentally) from all groups including admin and readding after booting into recovery mode, could be there something more to fix?
<Ares_> Edico you can install packages with synaptic package manager
<rabbi1> Trying to install Brasero, but it says Requires installation of untrusted packages, and nothing happens
<meberhart> i want to run the command "top" every time my system starts. can i just put the command in rc.local?
<mystik_Bomb> dumb questions but i installed ccsm..im use to it being in system>preferences or administration but since we dont have that...where would i find it on 11.10 gnome classic??
<xangua> rabbi1: brasero already comes installed in ubuntu, please elaborate
<Ares_> rabbi1 write --force after command
<mystik_Bomb> nevermind i found it in others
<rabbi1> xangua: i uninstalled it :(
<Edico> Ares_, I know but I don't know from where to get the repos to add the in software sources
<bobweaver> ikonia: it goes mint then ubuntu then debian then debian again
<bobweaver> I want ubuntu then whatever
<mystik_Bomb> where are other options like appearence in gnome classic?
<ikonia> bobweaver: , not the order
<ikonia> bobweaver: what OS controls grub
 * J7 needs help, his computer is all kinds of fucked up and he wouldn't even know what question to ask
<jbrett> k
<ikonia> !language > J7
<ubottu> J7, please see my private message
<ikonia> J7: drop the language
<meberhart> hey, can someone help me out? i want to run the command "top" when my system starts. can i put the command in rc.local?
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has I do not use X windows?
<MonkeyDust> J7  if ther'es question, we cannot help
<auronandace> !upstart | meberhart
<ubottu> meberhart: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> ikonia:  I see I need to go into the os that haa the control abnd chand grub.cfg   there ... ?
<meberhart> ah, thank you!
<ikonia> bobweaver: depends on their grub version and how it's setup, but "yes"
<bobweaver> sweet ikonia thansk
<MonkeyDust> J7  start from the beginning, you switch on your pc, than what happens, funny screens, error messages?
<J7> when I try to open the program manager, I get an error message; when I try to open synaptic package manager, I get an error message; my sound input won't work and nothing I do seems to help
<rabbi1> I just burned a CD, its properties says "834 Items totalling 3.6 GB" and Used bytes is 0 and Free Bytes are also 0 Total Capacity 0 ???
<MonkeyDust> J7  has it worked before?
<J7> yes
<blahsphemer> how do I specify the file to be extract from a zip file while extracting using `unzip`
<auronandace> rabbi1: sure it wasn't a dvd?
<guitar-maniac> I canät use my browser while x-chat is on... Does anyone why? :D Itäs pretty frustrating when you go to Empathy you have to shutdown Browser etc..
<MonkeyDust> J7  what has changed, before things started going wrong?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. My keyboard gets scrambled when typing on a tightvncserver session. This happens when running gnome-session from .vnc/xstartup on both a 32 and a 64 bit install. However I only get this behaviour in the 64 bit install when running openbox-session. Any hints?
<rabbi1> auronandace: it is a DVD
<J7> MonkeyDust, lots of things, I don't know
<auronandace> rabbi1: so what's the problem?
<J7> but more important is the error message I get when I try to open the program manager
<MonkeyDust> what error message?
<rabbi1> auronandace: sorry typo, its a DVD, but it din't rename what i entered and then why is it saying 0 bytes used ?
<J7> I'll send it to you in a PM, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> J7  no PM
<J7> ok then
<J7> it's long
<MonkeyDust> J7  use pastebin
<auronandace> rabbi1: have you burned it yet?
<J7> oh, actually, I don't get an error message, it just says it's opening, but then doesn't, MonkeyDust
<rabbi1> auronandace: yes i did, if not CD/ DVD Burner does show the "Burn It" button right
<Ares_> flashplugin-installer IS THIS FLASH ?
<MonkeyDust> caps
<auronandace> rabbi1: so you got a dvd with 3.6gb on it? isn't that what you want?
<bobweaver> after doing a sudo apt-get -y install lubuntu-desktop    I now have the lubuntu plymouth  splash I would like the old ubuntu one back  I have gone and altered /lib/plymouth/themes/deafault.plymouth     then ran sudo update-initranfs   -u        but still get the splash. how to change  back ?
<J7> MonkeyDust, E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<J7> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<J7> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<J7> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<rabbi1> auronandace: i got a dvd of 4.7 GB... now i just inserted the disc, it said blank disc, but when i open it in CD/ DVD Creator it shows the files which is burned (Also doesn't show the "Burn It" Button )  What's happening ?
<shaneo> hey guys is gnome required for unity to run i dont use it so i see no need keeping it on my system if i dont have to
<|Anthony|> i used "Connect to Server" to establish a file share with a local machine, but even after i unmount the location, i am still connected via netbios-ssn 139 and microsoft-ds 445
<|Anthony|> how do i break a lan connection?
<Steamopunk> Getting this error when trying to install MySQL server, and whenever updating. Anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824130/
<auronandace> rabbi1: so it's reporting as a blank disk because it doesn't have a label? can you access the files you burned on it?
<rabbi1> auronandace: may the operation is still under process, is it? if it is then how to see it
<bobweaver> |Anthony|:    sudo service networking stop ?
<rabbi1> auronandace: yeap, i can access the file i burned
<bobweaver> the
<bobweaver> |Anthony|: sudo service networking start
<bobweaver> afterwords
<MonkeyDust> J7  it says 'merge with natty', what ubuntu version are you using?
<|Anthony|> bobweaver, would that break anything unexpected?
<auronandace> rabbi1: what have you burned on it by the way?
<bobweaver> |Anthony|:  that would kill your whole networking service
<J7> 10.01 I tink, MonkeyDust
<|Anthony|> mmm
<rabbi1> auronandace: mp3s
<sniFFe> Can someone help me set a background image for my console like backtrack has I do not use X windows?
<J7> natty narwal, MonkeyDust
<|Anthony|> bobweaver, is there a way to specify an ip to disconnect from? instead of cycling network services?
<auronandace> rabbi1: thats a lot of mp3s, have you tried it in a dvd player?
<rabbi1> hope it's recognised on the car music system :(
<agentgasmask> found the solution: export XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1  added to .vnc/xstartup.
<J7> would an update fix my problems. MonkeyDust?
<rabbi1> auronandace: yes, DVD Player, songs around 834 .... in one....
<auronandace> rabbi1: so it works?
<MonkeyDust> J7  try and you know, try sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: may want to post it on the ubuntuforums, spread the knowledge
<zgr> guys after removing from admin group my friend can't load recovery mode in 10.04 LTS(hangs). Is there any other option except livecd?
<rabbi1> auronandace: oops sorry, not in DVD player ...
<bobweaver> |Anthony|: I am sure that there is somewhere under your network settings
<J7> MonkeyDust, I'll try dat, tanks
<rabbi1> auronandace: i mean not out of CPU
<ActionParsnip> zgr: the OS should still boot
<bobweaver> where on the other hand I am not sure
<peace_> where is the channel for dev?
<auronandace> rabbi1: what?
<Steamopunk> Getting this error when trying to install MySQL server, and whenever updating. Anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824130/
<ActionParsnip> zgr: if you hold shift and select recovery mode, does it hang there, or can you select root?
<zgr> ActionParsnip: hangs on  skipping prof in /etc/apparmor/disable:/usr/bin/firefox
<rabbi1> auronandace: ok, does this work on a External  DVD Player ?
<auronandace> rabbi1: thats what i'm asking you
<Pici> peace_: What are you looking for exactly?
<rabbi1> auronandace: Can't check that though now
<peace_> Pici: i need to undestand how to install ffmpeg instead of this sick ffmpeg developed from libav developers
<bobweaver> |Anthony|: just wondering is it that you have a couple of connections and when you "fire up" your computer it connects to the wrong network and you do not want that anymore ?
<auronandace> rabbi1: dvds won't play in ordinary cd players, you will need a dvd player
<peace_> Pici: there are 2 version ffmpeg standard and ffmpeg from libav developers
<rabbi1> auronandace: i hope i know that atleast.... ;)
<Boreeas> I was trying to update firefox nightly, but now it gives me "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - Any idea how to fix this?
<peace_> Boreeas: remove ffmpeg and reinstall it maybe could fix
<Marcin_> Hi, I am just testing ubuntu 12.4 daily and i would like to move the task list to the bottom, but i dont know how?
<ActionParsnip> zgr: but can you select root?
<|Anthony|> bobweaver, no... but when i unmount the network drive, it remains an open connection
<bobweaver> ohh ....
<zgr> ActionParsnip: no it hangs on load
<Boreeas> peace_: Remove or purge?
<peace_> Boreeas: dpkg -r stuff
<rabbi1> auronandace: problem is very simple, i just burned a DVD of 834 mp3 files to a 4.7 GB DVD. it did burn according to the file contents, but din't burn according the "disk name" ..... that's it... files are there but disk name is not changed. and if files are there then why is it showing, you have inserted a blank disc ...
<ActionParsnip> zgr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1838521
<auronandace> rabbi1: i'm not sure sorry
<agentgasmask> ActionParsnip: I just finished. :) Thanks for the encouragement. I posted the answer here because I keept running into my own question on "ircanswers.com" haha
<Steamopunk> Getting this error when trying to install MySQL server, and whenever updating. Anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824130/
<rabbi1> auronandace: o, that's ok.  should i post this in forum
<Pici> peace_: It looks like we don't provide those. There is a PPA that is linked from ffmpeg.org that may work for you though: https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg
<Marcin_> Hi, I am just testing ubuntu 12.4 daily and i would like to move the task list to the bottom, but i dont know how?
<auronandace> rabbi1: if you want to yes, or maybe somebody else here can help (never hurts to do both)
<Pici> Marcin_: This is offtopic for this channel. Please continue to use #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> zgr: all I can suggest personally is use liveCD and chroot, others may have a suggestion but not being able to get root recovery mode isn't a good sign
<mystik_Bomb> is their an alternative to emerald for 11.10??
<rabbi1> auronandace: ok, take care ...
<auronandace> rabbi1: you too :)
<ActionParsnip> agentgasmask: helps others, makes the OS stronger :)
<zgr> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Mixxit> hi i'm trying to install ati drivers from the manufacturer site but it says that a previous install of fglrx driver has been detected, i've removed the driver in the hardware config in system tools but it still says it
<edve> Need a good web editor on linux ? Anyone knows one ?
<zhownx> edve, try bluefish
<Pici> !html | edve
<ubottu> edve: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Elssha> sry, irc cut out on me >_<
<rabbi1> edve: Eclipse, Komodo, NetBeans
<edve> Thank you for
<edve> This *
<ActionParsnip> edve: kompozer, BlueGriffon, bluefish, gedit
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: Vi should help him better :)
<ActionParsnip> edve: Amaya
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: any text editor is fine :)
<zhownx> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: There are lots, every other neighbour has got one editor... ;)
<gxoptg> hi
<edve> gxoptg: hi
<gxoptg> how i can fast recode a text file (e.g. from CP1250 to UTF8)?
<edve> gxoptg: select a
<edve> Text editor ans open it with it
<Boreeas> Can I define an installation path when using apt-get upgrade? Something apparently has broken with nightly, and it's now trying to upgrade into a nonexistant dir and fails
<edve> Save as  option and change it there
<ActionParsnip> gxoptg: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/konwert.1.html
<rabbi1> Boreeas: try Update Manager -> Settings
<Steamopunk> Getting this error when trying to install MySQL server, and whenever updating. Anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824130/
<ionut_> Steamopunk: not properly installed
<Steamopunk> ionut_ - That's the error I get when trying to install it.
<rabbi1> Steamopunk: purge remove mysql and reinstall
<ionut_> Steamopunk: are you trying to install it from command line?
<Steamopunk> ionut_ - Yes I am. I did try to do the purge/reinstall and on install, I got the same errors
<rabbi1> Steamopunk: can you paste the command
<ionut_> Steamopunk: try sudo apt-get -f install sudo apt-get upgrade
<Steamopunk> rabbi1 - Which command?
<rabbi1> Steamopunk: sudo apt-get install pkg-config libmysqlclient16 mysql-common mysql
<Steamopunk> ionut_ - ran those commands, didn't do anything.
<kalimojo> anyone heard of synthetic telepathy ?
<ssta> Steamopunk: you have a corrupt dpkg database.  Check /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-config.list -- is it an empty file?
<rabbi1> Steamopunk: the best way is from Synaptic Manager, it uninstalls the dependencies and when you install it gets all those dependencies..
<rabbi1> ssta: he is missing a file which has the list of files ......
<Steamopunk> rabbi1 - Currently can only access it from SSH.
<Boreeas> rabbi1: Where exactly? I don't see any options to set it
<eduardo> Hello
<ionut_> Steamopunk: apt-get clean apt-get update
<ionut_> Steamopunk: maybe it will work after , don't know what tos ay
<rabbi1> Boreeas: sudo update-manager
<ssta> rabbi1: if the file is missing or empty he has to recreate it to recover (yes, we should have better tools to do this for you, but if we do, I don't know of them)
<ssta> Steamopunk: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-954623.html  whish looks like a similar problem to yours.  Along with a (horrible, but workable) solution
<Steamopunk> ssta - The file doesn't appear to exist
<Steamopunk> ssta - Working on going through that forum post now
<ActionParsnip> Steamopunk: try: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage
<Steamopunk> ActionParsnip - I'll be trying that as soon as this is done :)
<rabbi1> ssta: In the post, i liked the last line "WARNING", that's something nobody keeps track of.... :)
<ssta> ActionParsnip: wow, massively destructive loking script :)
<ActionParsnip> ssta: ity just clears out all the old package knowledge then redownloads it, like when you have to run:  sudo apt-get update    when you first install to get all the package lists  from all the repos
<ActionParsnip> !away > Nach0z-afk
<ubottu> Nach0z-afk, please see my private message
<ssta> ActionParsnip: where did you come across that?
<Steamopunk> ActionParsnip - I am totally going to have to keep that bookmarked somewhere. It's running now.
<ActionParsnip> ssta: launchpad answers forums which I'm on a lot (its how I got my huge amount of karma)
<metrazoid97> Hey
<ActionParsnip> Steamopunk: download it and bang it in a script. I have it in my dropbox, hence the link
<ssta> ActionParsnip: ah, I tend to avoid forums, I don't have the patience for them :)
<Polah> I just reinstalled 11.10 and gnome-shell; I've set the theme to ambiance however all the title bars for Windows show as solid white bars, rather than the grey-black gradient everything else has.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: have you tried logging off and on
<ssta> we really ought to have a "fix dpkg database" tool for this type of thing
<Nach0z> what the?
<Nach0z> holy heck my afk script is broken again
<rabbi1> Goodnight fellas..... have fun coding
<Nach0z> what in the world is wrong with this thing.
<Polah> ActionParsnip, yes, I have rebooted twice and the issue persists.
 * Star_Light bye to all for now. I 'll back soon -.-
<bobweaver> Polah: could you open your terminal and type in   :   lspci -nn | grep VGA     and use paste.ubuntu .com to paste that to us ?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: tried a different theme?
<Steamopunk> ActionParsnip - after running that, it still didn't install right. Same three errors
<Steamopunk> Apparently I super-borked something
<ssta> Steamopunk: you'll have to replace those files....purge the packages, then resinstall them (sucky way to have to go, but I don't think we have any better tools to do this)
<ssta> other way would be to manipulate available directly, but that way is much more dangerous
<Steamopunk> ssta - Yeah, I'm WAY to inexperienced to try anything like that
<Steamopunk> too*
<fabbrei> hi
<fabbrei> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Steamopunk: can you pastebin the output of the commands please
<Mike9863> For some reason my speeds are cut in half when I connect over wireless. Can someone help me fix this issue?
<Steamopunk> Sure. Just a sec
<bennettwrite> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop on an old server. The Ubuntu OS is running on a 250Gb hard drive and the files I want to share on a second 1Tb hard drive mounted in the server.  I've mounted the 1Tb drive to /media/New Volume in Ubuntu and shared it. But because it is mounted under media my Windows Vista machines can't see the correct file path since it seems I can't share /media...Any advice?
<metrazoid97> How has the ubuntu community been reacting to unity?
<ltstp> tenho que sair
<k3Rn> hi
<ssta> metrazoid97: marmite.  People either love it or hate it
<Polah> bobweaver: The GPU I'm using is an Nvidia GT240; it's using the same driver as it was before and themes displayed corrected. I'm going to reboot just now to try something so I won't get a reply until I log back in again.
<Mixxit> hey i can't seem to remove fglrx
<Mixxit> won't let me install my ati drivers
<metrazoid97> I downloaded the 11.X iso and I instantly hated it ;D
<ActionParsnip> metrazoid97: mixed
<k3Rn> when using the '/etc/init.d/networking restart' command, i get the message that this script is deprecated. what's the recomended command to restart the network configuration?
<ssta> metrazoid97: well, you can replace it with gnome-shell
<auronandace> metrazoid97: good thing there are other desktops to use
<ssta> !notunity | metrazoid97
<ubottu> metrazoid97: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<metrazoid97> I no longer use ubuntu
<bobweaver> k3Rn:  you should try    :   sudo service <name of service>   <start stop reload >
<ActionParsnip> k3Rn: sudo service networking restart
<metrazoid97> I switched to FreeBSD awhile ago.
<k3Rn> when i ue the service command, i get the error: "unknown instance"
<garaman_> metrazoid97: hope you give 12.04 a try when it comes out, the LTS should be much more polished
<bobweaver> k3Rn:  use tab compleation to see the options
<ssta> metrazoid97: to each his own.  I found ports to be a bit more effort than I was willing to use.  This is getting a bit offtopic though.  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobweaver> sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<bobweaver> k3Rn: ^^
<metrazoid97> I will, I'll use a virtual machine to try out the 12.04 iso
<k3Rn> bobweaver: same error message
<ooxi> hi, ubuntu 10.04 updated firefox and now company internal dns entries are not resolved but lead to a google query
<Steamopunk> ActionParsnip - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824196/
<ooxi> how can one turn that behaviour off?
<bobweaver> Oo
<JPSman> I am looking for help UNINSTALLING amd drivers and INSTALLING nvidia drivers.  I got a new graphics card :0D
<ActionParsnip> Steamopunk: strange, looks smooth
<bobweaver> k3Rn:  you could use ifup command like   : sudo ifdown eth0     or sudo ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip> k3Rn: use tab to complete the service
<Steamopunk> ActionParsnip - Agreed. Let me recreate the error for you.
<bobweaver>  will ifup or ifdown clear cache ?
<bobweaver> I dont know
<ssta> which cache?
<Steamopunk> ActionParsnip - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824206/
<bobweaver> networking
<ssta> "networking" isn't really a cache as such is it?
<bobweaver> ssta:dns
<ssta> Steamopunk: it installed it...can you try: sudo apt-get install pkg-config and pastebin?
<Pici> bobweaver: there is no dns cache, unless your browser has one, or you're behind some network device that has one.
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824209/
<ssta> bobweaver: umm, I don't think DNS is cached locally.
<ssta> Steamopunk: try: apt-get install --reinstall pkg-config
<ssta> umm, a sudo in there...
<Steamopunk> Right :P I know that much, thankfully
<Mike9863> For some reason my speeds are cut in half when I connect over wireless on my WRT54g router. Can someone help me fix this issue?
<ssta> Steamopunk: sotrry, I don't mean to be patronising or anything.  Some people we get here wouldn't know :)
<Steamopunk> ssta - Didn't read it that way at all :) I appreciate that you're looking out.
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824213/
<ssta> Steamopunk: that looks to me like it worked
<ssta> Steamopunk: now try the same, but for libmysqlclient16 instead of pkg-config
<ssta> hopefully the warning for pkg-config will have gone away
<ssta> someone *really* ought to redesign the way the dpkg database works...like actually using a database for it or something :)
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg | grep -i firm
<Steamopunk> ssta - The warnings are still there :-\
<Steamopunk> ssta - Still want me to pastebin?
<ssta> Steamopunk: please
<dak0> Hey
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824216/
<ssta> Steamopunk: also, what's the output of: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-config.list
<ActionParsnip> ssta: did I help ;)
<ssta> Steamopunk: ah.  The pkg-config error isn't there any more.  We've fixed two of them
<ssta> ActionParsnip: not sure.  Your script didn't fix everything, but it hasn't hurt anything either.  No way to know whether what we're trying now would have worked without the script either....
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824217/
<ActionParsnip> ssta: dpkg is weird when it goes screwy
<j3rzu> hi all
<ssta> Steamopunk: no space between - and l: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/pkg-config.list
<Steamopunk> sta - derp, sorry
<razorfish> hi im trying to get ubuntu working on my hdtv and no matter what i do i cant get it set up right ive tried every driver, tried disabling edid, and all kinds of other nonsense. any tips?
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824220/
<ssta> ActionParsnip: yep.  This is why I think we need MUCH better tools for fixing it.  Traditionally dpkg maintainers have been an insular recalcitrant bunch though (although I think keybuk looks after it these daysm, he's more approachable)
<ssta> Steryep, this is definitely fixing it
<ActionParsnip> ssta: indeed, i always reach for that list in the forums if anyone gets dumb errors about apt
<ssta> Steamopunk: now the last one: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-common
<kuuh> is there some way to check why the sshd on my server is refusing connections? I would prefer any good idea over unplugging and carrying it to the next diplay :)
<ssta> ah, looks like vorlon these days...or maybe that's just for the ubuntu branh
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824225/
<ActionParsnip> kuuh: look in /var/log/auth.log
<ssta> hmm, Guillem Jover for Debian.  Don't know anything about him
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fE1fEYw4
<ssta> Steamopunk: perfect.  I think you Sir are fixed :)
<Steamopunk> ssta- Let's see what I can try :)
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: if you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null      does it help?
<Steamopunk> Holy crap, this is the first time my.cnf has returned.
<ssta> ActionParsnip: ugh...why the tee?
<ssta> limitations of sudo I guess
<kuuh> ActionParsnip, on the client?
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: It does not
<ActionParsnip> ssta: changes the file to only contain that line
<diverdude> How can i make it easier to drag windows in ubuntu? Its nearly impossible
<diverdude> i mean resize
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: bah, try disabling ipv6 with the boot option:  ipv6.disable-1   assuming you do not use it
<ssta> ActionParsnip: I know what it does....it's just a powerfully *ugly* construct.  BUt given the limitations of sudo and shell redirection, I guess it's not the worst way of doing it
<antoinev> hello, since the previous Xorg update, transparency is no longer working on my computer (kubuntu 11.10)
<antoinev> is there any known bug/fix?
<ActionParsnip> ssta: it works ;). The redirection not honouring the sudo is a bit of a pain but workable
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: Where would I include that boot option?
<_Ethan_> hi
<razorfish> hi im trying to get ubuntu working on my hdtv and no matter what i do i cant get it set up right ive tried every driver, tried disabling edid, and all kinds of other nonsense. any tips?
<jhonnyboy> hey all, where is ifconfig located?
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: add it in the quotes with:  quiet splash in /etc/default/grub     then run:  sudo update-grub    to apply
<diverdude> jhendricks, /sbin/ifconfig
<antoinev> jhonnyboy: /sbin/ifconfig
<jhonnyboy> lol thanks
<ActionParsnip> jhonnyboy: /sbin/ifconfig
<zimple> Hello.  I have a disk sector error I'm trying to fix with dd (following http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8981588&postcount=17).  If I  change the first sector where the error occurs to 0, then should that fix the problem, or is a bad sector the start of a string of bad sectors?
<_Ethan_> i formatted my pc and i created two partitions, one for windows and another one for data. I left unpartitioned space on purpose for now installing Ubuntu. How should i do this? I am a little bit concerned of losing my data.
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: you may also want to add:  to /etc/sysctl.conf
<ActionParsnip> 18:52 < jhonnyboy> lol thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824234/
<Sharky> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system im on 11.04
<diverdude> How can i make it easier to resize windows in ubuntu? Its nearly impossible
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: those lines can help networking go faster
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: which DE? Which shell (if any)? Which WM?
<Lantizia> What IHey I've mounted NFS share and everything is owned by nobody:nogroup and I can read/write/delete anything I like in a file manager and terminal (when logged in as myself not root) - any ideas why a file manager would have hard time making a trash directory?
<zykotick9> _Ethan_: the installer should offer "use empty space" in the partitioning step
<zimple> _Ethan_, Ubuntu should guide you through gently, but if you still don't trust Ubuntu, Windows should be on a file system with NTFS type.  DO NOT INSTALL HERE.  Intall normally using the emtpy space.
<ssta> diverdude: I generally find the bottom right corner easier to snag with the mouse
<Lantizia> s/What I//g
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, uhhm what is DE? Im using the buil-in shell..whats WM?
<jhonnyboy> what do you guys think a hacker would most likely do if he roots a box, change the ifconfig executable or change the ip?
<diverdude> ssta, yes...but its still very hard to hit i think
<Sharky> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangsim on 11.04
<Sharky> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.04
<ssta> jhonnyboy: umm, neither.  But it's not really a subject for this channel
<zykotick9> diverdude: DE = Display Manager, WM = Window Manager
<ssta> diverdude: yeah.  I generally put it down to my lack of manual dexterity
<_Ethan_> zykotick9 and zimple it just shows me one of the partitions and say "there are two more hidden partitions"
<zykotick9> doh
<Mike9863> ActionParsnip: I'm still getting the same results. Could it have something to do with my router or a firewall?
<zykotick9> DE = Desktop Environment diverdude
<_Ethan_> the thing is that i have free space which does not belong to any partition
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahh im using everythin default ubuntu 11.10
<Sharky> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.0
<_Ethan_> should i use "advance asigment" ?
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824244/     Back to the original error I was getting a few days ago. Me trying to fix it is what lead to what you resolved today :)
<KodeKamel> Hey all...  What's range of a usb port?
<ub> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.0
<bennettwrite>  hi...I'm trying to share a second hard drive on my Ubuntu machine to a Windows network.  The problem I'm having is that the drive auto mounts under /media, which i'm unable to share...  Is there a way to force it to mount to /public, which I can share and access?
<arkaaangel> hello there, I need some help.. My server has 2 partitions.. one contains /var/www folder and another partition contains some files that I'd like to use in /var/www .. How can I put these files available for download??
<ssta> Steamopunk: what does this say?: sudo service mysql status
<zykotick9> KodeKamel: Range?  USB Port?  what do you mean?
<zimple> _Ethan_, Two probable causes: you had a partition already set up on a removeable drive; or you have an encrypted partition.
<zimple> Hello.  I have a disk sector error I'm trying to fix with dd (following http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8981588&postcount=17).  If I  change the first sector where the error occurs to 0, then should that fix the problem, or is a bad sector the start of a string of bad sectors?
<KodeKamel> zykotick9: How far away can the connector be from the port?
<Steamopunk> ssta - http://paste.ubuntu.com/824250/
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, any suggestions?
<Sharko> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.0
<auronandace> KodeKamel: its called a connector because it needs to connect (physical contact)
<_Ethan_> zimple i have just two partitions in my hard disk
<_Ethan_> ntfs
<ModusPwnens> Can someone help me get a shutdown script working? I wrote a script to run a shutdown, and then I did sudo update-rc.d my_script start 1 0 6 .
<_Ethan_> nothing else..
<KodeKamel> zykotick9: auronandace:  I'm glad you know, Because I just spoke to an ubuntu user that thought USB meant wireless...  Makes me wonder about ya'll.
<zykotick9> KodeKamel: i still don't understand.  But, USB cables can't be overly long, I have a USB extension that's 3-4 feet i'd guess
<ModusPwnens> however when I shutdown my computer, the script doesn't execute
<ssta> Steamopunk: hmm, strange.  Does stop and then start work?  Is this 11.10?
<Sharcho> When I add "ufw allow from 173.194.69.99", the rule added in iptables is "ACCEPT     all  --  bk-in-f99.1e100.net  anywhere". Is there a way to prevent that from happening?
<KodeKamel> sorry... I thought that may just lighten your day.  Enjoy the rest of it.
<kad_> hey pls help, i have installed vnc4server, when i connect from vncviewer to this vnc server  it only see terminal not graphic why? thx
<Sharko> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.0
<Steamopunk> ssta - Yes it is 11.10
<diverdude> How can i make it easier to resize windows in ubuntu? Its nearly impossible
<ssta> Sharcho: umm, isn't that what you told it to do?
<Sharcho> No, I want it to filted by IP, and it's filtering by reverse DNS (which isn't working correctly).
<zykotick9> diverdude: does holding ALT and click/dragging work?
<Lantizia> What do you do when you want a directory that isn't loyal to anyone?!  Like a FAT32 system would be where anyone anywhere can just read/write whatever the hell they want
<ssta> Sharcho: no, it filters by IP, but it SHOWs you reverse DNS.  try: sudo iptables -L -n
<ssta> or it *swhould*
<diverdude> zykotick9, then it just moves the window instead
<Sharko> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.0
<ssta> if it doesn't then ufw is more broken than I thought
<zykotick9> Lantizia: FAT (or NTFS) isn't really a good example, under gnu/linux they are mounted as a user with permissions.
<zykotick9> diverdude: try other mouse click.  (if that fails, try ctrl)
<Lantizia> zykotick9, right well I have an NFS share in this case and I want _ANYONE_ who logs in to my system to be able to read/write to it - I don't want the files to have different owners!
<Sharcho> ssta, probably the latter.
<diverdude> zykotick9, it does not make it any easier
<ssta> Sharcho: does iptables -L -n show what you expect?
<Sharcho> ssta, yes, it does.
<ssta> Steamopunk: I'm afraid I have no idea why it's doing that...
<ssta> Sharcho: so what's the issue?
<zykotick9> Lantizia: if it's on EXT file system, it HAS to have owner/permission.  Just set the directory to RWX for everyone.
<zimple> Anyone know how to fix a disk sector error?  Already tried using dd (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8981588&postcount=17), but got  an error saying "dd: writing `/dev/sda': Input/output error"
<diverdude> zykotick9, the resize-margin where the cursor changes to drag-sprit is so narrow that its nearly impossible to hit
<Sharcho> ssta, I can only connect from IPs that have no reverse DNS on them.
<zykotick9> diverdude: ya, i've heard of the issue before.  I have no idea.
<Sharko> my software center keeps on messing up as i go to system i have to close it as it hangs im on 11.0 can some one tell me is it the why am useing it
<ssta> Sharcho: umm...iptables doesn't care about DNS except when it's listing the rules for you...
<diverdude> zykotick9, i really hate that about ubuntu....
<Steamopunk> ssta-  stopping the service appeared to work, but starting it is still running :-\
<acerimmer> !server|arkaaangel
<ubottu> arkaaangel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<acerimmer> !server|arkaaangel
<ssta> Sharcho: perhaps start again...explain exactly what the problem is?
<zykotick9> diverdude: there are other DEs WMs available
<diverdude> zykotick9, which one is good?
<zimple> Sharko, go to the command line, type "ps ux | grep ubuntu | grep software"  You should see only one process there.  "kill-9" the PID.
<Lantizia> zykotick9, all the files/directories on the share are owned by nobody:nogroup with files being -rw-rw-r-- and dirs being drwxrwxr-x  ...  and I can read/write/delete them perfectly fine from my non-root user - but _HOW_ is that possible when these dirs/files don't have the w flag for 'others' ?
<zimple> Sorr, that's "kill -9"
<zykotick9> diverdude: KDE / XFCE / LXDE are popular DEs
<Sharcho> ssta: when I allow a specific IP address, the allow works properly only if the IP doesn't have a reverse DNS on it.
<Lantizia> zykotick9, and no my user isn't a member of nogroup
<ssta> Steamopunk: very very strange...I have no idea.  There's something seriously unhappy somewhere in your system
<willdabeast> I have a question, for some reason on my girlfriends dell netbook with Ubuntu Remix, it says it cannot connect to the Wireless Network.
<diverdude> zykotick9, XFCE i tried and didnt like to much
<Lantizia> zykotick9, or is everyone a member of nogroup on all distro's by default?
<ssta> Sharcho: that makes no sense...iptables doesn't care about DNS, reverse or otherwise.
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: tried LXDE? KDE?
<zimple> willdabeast, Is your WiFi card detected?  I have some trouble with my card.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, no....can i just easily install then using get-install and restart the system?
<zimple> Anyone know how to fix a disk sector error?  Already tried using dd (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8981588&postcount=17), but got  an error saying "dd: writing `/dev/sda': Input/output error"
<willdabeast> zimple, yes it is.
<Sharcho> ssta, maybe it modifies hosts.allow or something similar?
<zykotick9> Lantizia: sorry, that's a bit of a mystery for me.  I'm not sure.  PS, my NFS shares don't get nobody:nogroup?  But my user account has the same UID on both systems.
<Sharcho> ssta, the port isn't filtered, but I can't connect
<zykotick9> Lantizia: you can type "groups" in a terminal to see what groups you are in.  I highly doubt nobody is listed.
<zimple> willdabeast, Probably not an Ubuntu thing, then, unless it's a wierd type of password encryption.  Is it WPA or WEP?
<zimple> willdabeast, or neither?
<epqr> I have a question about the hotspot/adhoc feature. I try to set it up with a wpa password, however when i connect to it with one of my devices, it does not require or ask for a password at all. How come?
<ssta> Sharcho: pastebin the output of "sudo iptables -L -v -n"
<willdabeast> zimple, WPA I believe, her older brother was using hotspot with his phone, I'm wondering if he messed something up with that.
<zimple> epqr, The password is stored in your keyring (wallet for KDE).
<willdabeast> zimple, It used to be his netbook, but is there a chance he set it so that you have to enter in all of the WiFi information before it can find a network? Because it can't find any network.
<raider_> hello
<raider_> is there anyone from poland?
<acerimmer> !pl|raider_
<ubottu> raider_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<raider_> halo
<zimple> willdabeast, Might want to test with Windows to make sure it's not the WiFi side.  Also, are you seeing ANY wireless networks?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: sure, they are packages likje any other app
<Sharcho> ssta, http://pastebin.com/5LhSe23j
<zimple> Anyone know how to fix a disk sector error?  Already tried using dd (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8981588&postcount=17), but got  an error saying "dd: writing `/dev/sda': Input/output error"
<epqr> zimple Not quite following. Do i need to do some configuring in keyring do get the password to work? The problem is i try to set a passwork for the hotspot, but external devices doesnt require the pass to connect
<willdabeast> zimple, No I'm not seeing any wireless networks, only old networks that her older brother used. Are you saying I should Install Windows? Or would Wine work? Sorry I'm clearly new :p
<noodlr> hi
<meberhart> hello
<zimple> epqr, Sorry, misread your question.  The password for the device needs to be set from within the device itself, usually with an ethernet connection.
<ssta> ufw needs to die!
<guest4375430> Hi guys ! I am facing an unusual problem with Ubuntu 11.10 with respect to establishing mobile broadband connection ! I am unable to connect to internet using mobile broadband connection after installing it on hard disk, but when I run through live cd, it connects.... any pointers will be appreciated... thanx !
<acerimmer> zimple: if those settings apply only to a specific user, I wonder if deleting that user network config settings file would force a re-set?
<zimple> willdabeast, No, I was just saying to get a spare windows box (if you have one) to find out if the connection was OS-dependent.
<subcool> how do you get the notficiation for 11.1 to go away?
<noodlr> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 11.10, whenever I run gedit, from terminal, it takes ages (8-10 seconds approx) before it loads up. this is irrespective of the number of files I am opening with it.
<willdabeast> zimple, Oh I see what you mean, yeah the internet works fine on Windows.
<Steamopunk> ssta - Hate to keep bothering you, but if I were to uninstall all of the MySQL things, would I be able to reinstall without problems? Your best guess, anyway
<ssta> Sharcho: packets from 173.194.69.99 should be accepted by that ruleset.
<noodlr> anyone else have experience of this and, if so, any solutions?
<slide> What is the difference between M/Monit and Monit?
<aspilicious> ok, I'm a developper prety new to unix systems in general. I'm buimding websites located in var/www. When I drag those folders in my text editor I can't save my changes because the files are proteced
<ssta> Steamopunk: in an ideal world, yes, you should be able to.  If it were me I'd uninstall and reinstall mysql-server at least
<aspilicious> how can I handle that?
<guest4375430> anyone can help with mobile broadband usb device based connection ????
<aspilicious> How can I use my sublime text editor in some kind of sudo mode
<epqr> zimple. Yeah, no but the problem is that i dont need to set a password on the connecting device :p
<ActionParsnip> guest4375430: run: lsusb   use the 8 character hex id for the device to find guides
<ssta> lordy, ufw really is horrible to troubleshoot...who decided this was a good idea?
<preilly> does anybody know how to fix this "setreuid: Operation not permitted" on screen?
<epqr> zimple. Yeah, no but the problem is that i dont need to set a password on the connecting device :p I dont want anybody to be anble to connect to the adhoc/hotspot, only the ones who knows the password i sat for it( me)
<zimple> willdabeast, It also might be a problem with the encryption type.  There are two types of encryptions for WEP: password and hex.  Try one or the other.
<preilly> I'm trying to enable multiuser support
<zykotick9> aspilicious: is sublime GUI or text based?  "sudo sublime" if it's text, or "gksudo sublime" if it's GUI.
<preilly> screen has the following permissions -rwsr-sr-x 1 root utmp 376112 2010-08-17 16:10 /usr/bin/screen"
<guest4375430> there are lot of usb devices listed .... I am not sure which one it is... and where would I find the guide ?
<zimple> epqr, So, if I understand you, you want your hotspot to not have a password, but you want only certain people to connect to the hotspot?
<w30> guest4375430, I installed, checking the propriatary option and got the wifi drivers I needed when I installed.
<guest4375430> w30, that didnt work for me ? I was even connected to internet when I ran ubuntu from live cd, and then I selected "Install ubuntu" option on hard disk....
<epqr> zimple, no i do want my hotspot to have a password. With a password i can control who connects to it. The problem is i configures the hotspot to require a password. However, when i connect to it, it does not ask for a password i.e. anyone who wants can connect to it
<guest4375430> w30, it is back to square one and when I ran lsusb, it doesnt list my mobile usb modem :\
<preilly> can anybody help?
<willdabeast> zimple, Ok awesome thanks so much. I'll be back on later if you're still here, would love for some of your wise words ;).
<jonatasnona> how to know which ips are being used on the network?
<aspilicious> zykotick9, gksudo doesn't work, probably because it's not in my path
<zimple> willdabeast, Possibly not, but Ill try to be on.
<Sharcho> ssta, it's really weird. It's causing "connection refused" issues on ports that are supposed to be open anyway.
<willdabeast> zimple, Ok thanks anyway, cheers!
<auronandace> jonatasnona: check your router?
<zimple> willdabeast, Good luck.
<zykotick9> aspilicious: gksudo isn't in your path or you editor?  "whereis gksudo"
<ssta> Sharcho: are those ports definitely listening to everwhere?
<w30> guest4375430, try lsusb when running the live cd and find what you need, I guess
<zykotick9> aspilicious: "gksu" is another option
<zimple> epqr, And you're able to get to a web page?
<ssta> Sharcho: I can't see anything in that ruleset that would cause anything to be dropped from that IP.  Of course ufw based rulesets are horrible spaghetti...
<Plizzo> Hello, does anyone here have any experience working with lcdproc?
<Sharcho> ssta, sorry, that's another issue.
<guest4375430> w30, I did and it gives me many option though I have short listed two usb devices which are likely to be my  usb modem,
<w30> guest4375430, or lsudo shw
<jonatasnona> auronandace, i don't have permisson to access it :(
<aspilicious> zykotick9, no sublime_text doesn't start, I browse to the folder with the executable I do gksudo sublime_text and nothing happens
<epqr> zimble, yes i can connect and everything works
<zgr> hey guys I've LPT mustek scanner, I've added user to lp group, configured /etc/sane.d/mustek_pp.conf /etc/sane.d/dll.conf but after running xsane it hangs on device probbing
<aspilicious> gksudo is in my bin folder
<zykotick9> aspilicious: is sublime a GUI or CLI application?
<user10000> hi! anybody knows how to config QoS on ubuntu server?
<w30> guest4375430, well, disconect the modem and boot the live cd again and compare
<acerimmer> !server|user10000
<ubottu> user10000: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<aspilicious> zykotick9, a gui like textmate in macosx
<zimple> If I have a disk sector error that won't go away (even with dd), is my computer toast?
<zykotick9> aspilicious: so "gksudo ./textmate" perhaps?
<guest4375430> well , got it
<guest4375430> w30, what should I do next
<Steamopunk> More random errors, anyone interested check http://paste.ubuntu.com/824291/ :) Thanks for the help
<guest4375430> I have been able to zero in ... the 8 digit hex code for device but the product name is wrong
<aspilicious> zykotick9, you are my hero :D, you prbably also now how I can add an alias in my terminal
<aspilicious> now I need to browse to the folder to start it
<zykotick9> aspilicious: ~/.bashrc
<aspilicious> zykotick9, what do I have to add there?
<zykotick9> aspilicious: you could create a menu entry just use the full path
<Plizzo> How do I uninstall an app that was not installed with apt-get?
<w30> guest4375430, well, disconect the modem and boot the live cd again and compare
<Plizzo> I compiled an app and it installed to sbin, and I now have duplicates that I can't get rid off
<preilly> can someone help me with my screen issue?
<auronandace> Plizzo: depends how you installed it
<preilly> screen -x
<preilly> setreuid: Operation not permitte
<preilly> d
<zykotick9> aspilicious: you should see some examples already in there, but << alias ls='ls --colour=auto' >> if you don't
<guest4375430> w30, ok what next .... I have 8 digit hex code for my usb modem device .... ?
<heinz_> Plizzo: depends on the application
<Plizzo> auronandace: I used dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot to build lcdproc
<urlin2u> zimple, it would be the hardrive not the computer, you might want to have everything backed up to be safe.
<noodlr> so ... anyone experienced inordinately slow load times with gedit, in Ubuntu 11.10 Unity?
<auronandace> Plizzo: i have no experience with compiling apps sorry
<zimple> urlin2u, Yeah, meant my hd.  The wierd thing is that I can mount and access the disk just fine, but I can't boot to it.
<Plizzo> auronandace: Neither do I, hence the issue haha :D
<zykotick9> Plizzo: use checkinstall for installing source packages in future, it creates a DEB for you, so package manager will be aware of the install (makes life a lot easier in the long run)
<urlin2u> zimple, you familiar with reloading the MBR and reading te bootscript for bootfiles....etc?
<urlin2u> the
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | Plizzo
<ubottu> Plizzo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<zimple> urlin2u, No.
<w30> guest4375430, you need a name for your device so you can look in your synaptic for such a device application. lsusb, lshw or something in proc should give you a hint
<Plizzo> zykotick9: Thanks, I'll remember that, but how do I get rid of my duplicate? :/
<zykotick9> Plizzo: sorry i can't help with that.  Good luck.
<Sharcho> ssta, okay I figured it out. The machine I was connecting from had several IP addresses, and it wasn't connecting through the primary adapter.
<Sharcho> ssta, so I only whitelisted one of the IPs.
<aspilicious> zykotick9, ohhhh thank god! I search the internet for 2 hours for these questions. Thank you!
<Plizzo> zykotick9: Alright, thanks
<zykotick9> aspilicious: glad to help
<Sharcho> ssta, thanks for your help.
<guest4375430> w30, this is the device " Bus 006 Device 003: ID 19d2:fff1 ONDA Communication S.p.A."
<acerimmer> aspilicious: just for you:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/success%20kid.jpg
<guest4375430> w30, however that is not right because the correct name for device is zte cdma modem
<urlin2u> zimple, ah no biggie, it is hard for us to say what state the HD is in physically, but there are test that are built in to ubuntu the disk utility has a smart reader that can be helpful. If you want to run a script for a text file you can pastebin that might give a clue to the boot here it is.   http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<guest4375430> One more thing, is there a way in which I can customize the applications which are going to be installed on the system during installation, like in old days ?
<dusf> everything i downloaded with firefox or google chrome to ~/Downloads has the owner root, and group root. this is causing problems for running some programs like the tor browser bundle. am i correct that i dusf should the owner of files i download, and also the group, and how can i correct this please?
<auronandace> !mini | guest4375430
<ubottu> guest4375430: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dusf> -0ed
<zykotick9> guest4375430: well if you start from the mini CD, you can customize EVERYTHING
<guest4375430> but I have a live cd which installs ubuntu 11.10 in GNOME version....  can I use that to customize because I dont have mini cd
<acerimmer> guest4375430: "mini" isn't a mini cd.  You'd download the ISO, burn it to a disk, boot and customize.  the iso is only  a few hundred megabytes
<urlin2u> guest4375430, you can load the mini to a thumb as well.
<Scopeuk> Hi All, can any one help with an issue getting a device and its associated kernel module to bind, I am running 11.10 and a kernal of 3.0.0.12 to match the modules (they are binary provided by the device manufacturer against that kernal
<willdabeast> I actually had another question, does anyone recommend a good website for Linux Terminal Tutorial Videos?
<Scopeuk> device is a bgt 3630 I can see in lspci -k that no kernel module has bound to it
<Steamopunk> MySQL errors again, anyone have any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824291/
<auronandace> willdabeast: careful youtube searches?
<Scopeuk> modinfo apears to show that the id pairs for the kernel module match those that lspic outputs but i cant get the device to come up, the module apears to load however
<willdabeast> auronandace: I have been but I'm looking for one that has a sequence of videos, so I don't have to search random youtube videos.
<guest4375430> acerimmer, yeah I know but it would be expensive for me to download 600MB or more data ...that is likely to cost about $5 .... for something which I already have free on disc
<zykotick9> guest4375430: if you use the LiveCD you can customize after installation, kinda difficult with some of the metapackages involved perhaps, but possible.
<zimple> Since I need to get a new HD, would there be compatibility issues with my laptop/hd, or are they basically the same connection?
<urlin2u> Scopeuk, I can't help other then to say naming the device would seem prudent
<guest4375430> zykotick9, how so ? I want to install specific packages during installation which get ommitted like usb_modeswitch which is the main reason for my internet connection not working properly
<auronandace> zimple: i'd search for laptop harddrives with your laptop model included in the search
<zykotick9> guest4375430: well, that might be an issue.  Sorry, I have no suggestions.  Good luck.
<urlin2u> zimple, there is a #hardware channel they might be helpful as well.
<acerimmer> guest4375430: 11.10 is 23 mb.  You've probably expended that much data just in this irc...
<Edico> is there a lamp-server package on ubuntu 10.04?
<urlin2u> ##hardware actually zimple
<zykotick9> acerimmer: but during install, it will download a lot more
<iceroot> Edico: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5
<zykotick9> Edico: terminal "sudo tasksel" is another option
<SatoshiHayazaki> Someone know some app that lets you create a simple todo list, setting time and date and that warns you when that time/date nears?
<guest4375430> acerimmer , lol yeah I have no probs downloading mini cd which is 26MB for me but after downloading it when I would start installing, it will download over 600MB of packages...  which will cost
<acerimmer> zykotick9: true.  if portable, i'd say it's time to go buy a cup of coffee, siphon some wifi and getrdone
<acerimmer> guest4375430: install the default, then sudo apt-get purge the packages you DON'T want?
<excelsior> hey guys, is it a problem when I get a warning that packages cannot be authenticated?
<auronandace> !offline | guest4375430
<ubottu> guest4375430: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<guest4375430> acerimmer, and how does that help ? I will still have to download about 600MB of data which I already have on free disc
<urlin2u> excelsior, your just missing a key most likely, depends on where they are from.
<Oer> guest4375430, downloading is free too.
<excelsior> urlin2u: I did a sudo apt-get install kompozer, and got that error, and select Y anyways, I didn't make a problem for myself, did I?
<urlin2u> excelsior, you can add the key mentioned in the error with this command   sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"
<acerimmer> Oer: not for him.  He's got a costly data plan...
<urlin2u> excelsior, not familiar with kompzer, but it's in the standred repos I think.
<urlin2u> standard*
<guest4375430> 0er, not for me .... my plan costs me 1GB of data for $12 approx
<acerimmer> guest4375430: is your system mobile?  laptop?
<guest4375430> acerimmer .. yup
<acerimmer> guest4375430: coffeshop wifi
<urlin2u> free at starbucks if there is one near  guest4375430  look on the web for free wifi near.
<guest4375430> acerimmer , ok now thats a good suggestion if you live in usa, unfortunately I live in India .... :\
<guest4375430> acerimmer, and here coffeeshops dont offer free wifi :\ ..... we are 3rd world country as far as mobile internet connection is concerned
<guest4375430> :\
<acerimmer> guest4375430: sorry.  your user ID logs you in in Corvalis, Oregon, USA...:(
<Oer> guest43 then use the regular iso, and remove all apps you don't want :-)
<acerimmer> guest4375430: school/college internet connection?
<guest4375430> acerimmer, from where ????? how is that possible ? no idea... .. may be because of proxy server
<acerimmer> guest4375430: where are you in india?  maybe we can locate an ubuntu loco.
<dusf> once i move a program to opt i am having problems running it because sudo nautilus moving it sticks root permissions to it as owner and group - is chown dusf /opt/tor-browser_en-US the command that will fix this please?
<orion88> very quiet in here today
<urlin2u> guest4375430, google has a partnership for free wifi not sure if it is applicable for you.  http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/11/google-users-in-india-to-get-free-wi-fi-access-to-the-social-network/
<guest4375430> acerimmer, nope ...office has internet but we are not allowed to carry personal digital equipments there ....  :|
<zykotick9> dusf: you might want -r for recursive.  "chown -r dusf:GROUPifDESIRED /opt/tor-browe..."
<acerimmer> !ubuntu-in|guest4375430
<guest4375430> acerimmer,  I live in suburb region near country's capital ...so not sure if you can find one in my small town
<dusf> zykotick9: so chown -r dusf:GROUP /opt/tor-browe.. ?
<acerimmer> guest4375430: #ubuntu-in
<semitones> I believe I'm encountering the known bug of "touchpad misbehaving after resume from sleep" -- does anybody know the fix for this?
<semitones> I can't find it
<dusf> zykotick9: i know you mean the full path, just not sure about the GROUPifDESIRED bit
<acerimmer> guest4375430: also http://www.ubuntu-in.info/
<zykotick9> dusf: "sudo chown -r dusf:dusf /opt/tor-brow.."
<dusf> zykotick9: ty friend :)
<dusf> zykotick9: any reason not to just chown all of /opt?
<acerimmer> guest4375430: and https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-in
<zykotick9> dusf: you could... i wouldn't, but you could
<acerimmer> guest4375430: AND contacts@ubuntu-in.info
<guest4375430> acerimmer, thnx
<dusf> zykotick9: chown: invalid option -- 'r'
<guest4375430> I guess I have to go now
<zykotick9> dusf: sorry -R
<guest4375430> irc has already costed me 5MB of download
<dusf> ty bro
<guest4375430> thnx for the help acerimmer and others,bye
<marcosfede> hi, can anyone tell me what are the minimun ram requirement to run ubuntu 11.10?
<regular> hi
<auronandace> !requirements | marcosfede
<ubottu> marcosfede: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<regular> --help
<em> !info texlive-full
<ubottu> texlive-full (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: metapackage pulling in all components of TeX Live. In component universe, is optional. Version 2009-13 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<w30> wow, I live in boondock America as far as internet goes but it is heaven compared to some places
<urlin2u> !help > regular
<PsyberS_> i recently upgraded this machine from 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10, and now (on 11.10) i dont see the sound indicator (though ps shows /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service running)
<ubottu> regular, please see my private message
<regular> thx dude =)
<g105b> Can someone help me - I need to add a line to the GRUB setparams so that ubuntu boots into terminal
<regular> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<semitones> I believe I'm encountering the known bug of "touchpad misbehaving after resume from sleep" -- does anybody know the fix for this?
<acerimmer> !grub|g105b
<ubottu> g105b: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<g105b> acerimmer: that doesn't help me :/
<regular> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> !text | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<urlin2u> g105b, all the info you need is in those links, try reading them, >D
<acerimmer> !ask>regular
<zykotick9> g105b: "gksudo gedit /etc/defaults/grub" and run "sudo update-grub" after you make your change
<g105b> zykotick9: I can't boot - killed xorg - so I need to boot into terminal FROM the grub
<zykotick9> g105b: "e" at the grub menu to edit it
<g105b> so I'm looking for something to boot into terminal from the boot params
<g105b> zykotick9: ah, that's what you meant
<g105b> zykotick9: so I would change it to setparams "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-12-generic text"
<keratacon> Is it possible to access the curses-frontended disk format utility from the install CD without running the install CD?  That is, is that an independent program I can install?
<zykotick9> g105b: that's doesn't look right to me... maybe
<zykotick9> g105b: see quiet splash there?
<Seryth> I want to remove google chrome, but `sudo apt-get remove chrome` or "google-chrome" isn't working...what should I do?
<semitones> Seryth: i'd search for it in either aptitude or synaptic to find the package to remove
<zykotick9> Seryth: to find the package name, try "dpkg -l | grep chrome"
<g105b> zykotick9: yeah on the line linux /boot/vmlinuz- ...
<zykotick9> g105b: ya, that looks better
<HeinzLMann> chromium-browser
<g105b> zykotick9: ok thanks, so just the word text added to the end of that line?
<zykotick9> chromium-browser != chrome
<Seryth> semitones, zykotick9 Found it, thanks
<zykotick9> g105b: yup
<semitones> any idea how to solve touchpad misbehaving on ubuntu 11.10 after resume?
<g105b> zykotick9: oh no, it still hangs on the ubuntu boot logo :/
<semitones> Seryth: no problem man
<zykotick9> g105b: add nomodeset
<zykotick9> g105b: take text out and replace it with nomodeset and test
<meberhart> semitones - check your PM
<sllide> can i format a file just like i'd format a harddrive?
<HeinzLMann> zykotick9, i know...but i thought it would be what Seryth wanted...
<sllide> like put a mbr and a fat32 system on a file of 16Mb
<Seryth> HeinzLMann: Sorry?
<ascianabhro> is there any displayConfigGTK for Ubuntu Lucid?
<Seryth> heinrich5: Ah, yeah, I see. No, I'm replacing chrome with chromium now ;)
<semitones> meberhart: I don't see any msgs
<urlin2u> sllide, what is the actual final goal, what is the problem your having?
<Seryth> HeinzLMann: ----------------------^
<g105b> zykotick9: seems to be doing something
<HeinzLMann> Seryth, never mind^^
<Seryth> HeinzLMann: :P
<zykotick9> Seryth: good choice, chrome is not so cool
 * Seryth whispers "botnet" to zykotick9 
<meberhart> semitones - you need to use the dconf-editor to fix your touchpad
<meberhart> i had the same problem
<sllide> urlin2u: having the structure of a normal harddisk with partition and all that magic, but in a file instead of a actual hdd, i dont know where to start or if its even possible
<semitones> meberhart: alright, firing it up
<meberhart> semitones - once you have it up, navigate to org > gnome > settings-daemon > peripherals > touchpad
<semitones> have to install it first looks like
<w30> sllide, I have used dd to make an image of a file system and then loopback that image as a mounted file system
<meberhart> then, make sure 'touchpad-enabled' and 'tap-to-click' are enabled
<meberhart> yeah, it's dconf-editor
<sllide> w30: ill try that :)
<g105b> zykotick9: sorry man, nothing's letting me boot
<g105b> zykotick9: gonna reinstall
<semitones> meberhart: ok i'm in here
<keratacon> Where does MySQL server store its databases?  And if I keep that folder on its own partition will I be able to simply recover my database by remounting the partition on a new system (I'm using a VM) with MySQL installed with the same username / password?
<semitones> meberhart: yeah touchpad enabled wasn't clicked
<semitones> weird
<winnie667> hello everyone, i've managed to customize an ubuntu distro so that it loads up a LIVE system into ram, and upon boot it syncs certain folders to achieve a form of persistency. Everything seems to work and sync fine except for the nm-applet passwords. I have gnome-keyring installed and it's set up to sync the folowing folders:/usr/share/keyrings/    /usr/share/nm-applet/    /usr/share/gnome-vpn-properties/     /usr/share/gnome-keyr
<semitones> i can still usually use it though
<urlin2u> sllide, sounds like your going about whatever it is you want the hard way, not sure though, a real full description would be helpful probably.
<meberhart> semitones - so it worked?
<winnie667> the sync occurs in /etc/rc5.d/90 after  S70pppd-dns
<semitones> meberhart: I only encounter the weirdness if I sleep the computer and then wake it up
<OneMiner> Is it possible to force Ubuntu 11.10 64bit to install on a 4GB flash drive? I don't need more than a couple megs free. Installer is asking for 4.5GB.
<semitones> it moves and clicks erratically when I use it for about 5 minutes, then settles down
<meberhart> that's very weird
<sllide> urlin2u: dont know how to explain it any better
<zykotick9> OneMiner: mini CD could work
<sllide> urlin2u: lets just say instead of formatting /dev/sda i want to format /home/me/disk
<winnie667> OneMiner: use a live CD with persistency, from experience i can tell you that installing on a USB flash stick is painfully slow
<OneMiner> zykotick9 Is that a smaller version of Ubuntu? Available from the home page?
<zykotick9> sllide: you can't format folders, drives yes - folders no
<pnorman_> OneMiner: might need to use the alternate installer and be selective about what you install. or livecd + presistency
<urlin2u> sllide, why you want the mbr in a file would help, people use boot partitions, although not needed very often.
<sllide> zykotick9: its not a folder its a file
<zykotick9> OneMiner: it's the Debian text installer, you install only what you want
<auronandace> sllide: i suppose he is asking why you want to make an image of a harddisk?
<zykotick9> sllide: you can't format a file either
<sllide> auronandace: yes!
<sllide> auronandace: because i want to write a bootloader to it and store some files
<sllide> so i can boot it in qemu
<OneMiner> I don't care about slow or not. I'm not versed enough in Linux to do a more complex install. It's a system I start in the morning, it does it's thing (no matter how quickly) and then I shut it down at night.
<auronandace> sllide: theres the answer: qemu
<zykotick9> sllide: so you qemu-img and create a virtual HD
<zykotick9> s/you/use/
<sllide> oh...
<POVaddct> sllide: why don't you partition and format the file from a running system in qemu?
<winnie667> OneMiner: creating a live usb is as easy/easier than installing Ubuntu, look for unetbootin
<zykotick9> POVaddct: qemu-img outside qemu is used to create drives
<sllide> POVaddct: because i'm testing my own kernel and just added a fat system
<urlin2u> winnie667, unetbootin is not a full install.
<OneMiner> TY winnie667. Can i install a program on it? Is it persistant?
<POVaddct> zykotick9: i know. but qemu-img creates a blank disk file without any partition table or filesystem
 * zykotick9 thinks unetbootin is outdated in the times of hybrid ISOs
<winnie667> that's the point if OneMiner want's to use a 4GB usb
<PsyberS_> ok i think i found my problem -> Jan 30 20:16:02 guyute pulseaudio[3427]: module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<OneMiner> Once the OS loads the flash drive has to do about zero work. So speed matters not.
<urlin2u> winnie667, a install like that will fill up the casper-rw is not really cleanable, and you can't upgrade the kernel.
<PsyberS_> i assume sound indicator hides if there isnt any working sound devices?
<POVaddct> sllide: still you can use any other live system in qemu to partition and mkfs the (previously created) disk image file
<winnie667> OneMiner: when creating the usb live, unetbootin will ask you how much space you want to have for storing, max that out, you will have about 3.4 GB to store personal files and other packages
<POVaddct> zykotick9: hybrid ISOs rock :)
<Sicp> anybody know about syslog on Ubuntu? why it's called rsyslog, why its configuration file is not under "/etc/rsyslog.conf" but instead under "/etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf"? why the kern.* facility isn't commented out and doesn't use its own logger "klog.d"?
<OneMiner> Wow. winnie667 GUI?
<zykotick9> sllide: i'm sorry, but what you are describing makes no sense to me personally.
<sllide> POVaddct: okay, that sounds good
<PsyberS_> oh ok i have sound devices, the indicator hides when it is muted... that seems useless
<sllide> zykotick9: no problem, i got my answer :)
<_godhelpme> how do i use a 3g modem from terminal
<winnie667> urlin2u: I have tried doing a full install on a USB flash, an expensive fast usb 3 flash (on a usb 2 computer) and it's PAINFULLY slow, it's not even usable
<winnie667> OneMiner: Yes GUI
<winnie667> The whole way
<OneMiner> Tight, thanks everybody.
<winnie667> as urlin2u pointed out, you won't be able to update the kernel
<POVaddct> sllide: qemu -cdrom livesys.iso -hda yourimage.img -boot d
<MrKeuner> hello, my moms pc has lots of older linux images. Is there an easy way to clean them?
<urlin2u> winnie667, ah different experience here my self a full install on a thumb ran better for me.
<winnie667> but if i were you i would choose that over a full install
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to list them, then uninstall the ones you don't need
<acerimmer> MrKeuner: you mean old kernels??
<MrKeuner> yes old kernels and headers related to them
<sllide> POVaddct: thanks!
<em__> hi gnome shell in my pc frizzes... anyone knows why???
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, what about headers and other related possible packages?
<urlin2u> OneMiner, you could do a full install in a partition shrink it to the size that you want, and copy to the ghumb with gparted or a dd or a clone.
<_godhelpme> zykotick9, could you help me with trying to use a 3g modem
<hydrox24> em__: define frizzes...
<hydrox24> _godhelpme: try going into network settings
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: well, you could search / uninstall those as well, sorry i'm not sure what the key word search for that would be.  Good luck.
<zykotick9> _godhelpme: sorry, i'm no help there.  good luck.
<em__> blocks...
<em__> and i cant do anything
<hydrox24> _godhelpme: under the networks settings is a "wizard" or the like to help you through setting up a 3G modem
<_godhelpme> hydrox24, all i have is terminal no gui
<Somelauw> Hi, do you guys know something about feh?
<hydrox24> em__: do you mean what is generally known as a freeze?
<zykotick9> Somelauw: love it!
<acerimmer> Somelauw: meh...
<hydrox24> _godhelpme: OK, unfortunately it's out of my knowledge poool then, sorry.
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, thanks.
<MrKeuner> I was hoping for apt-get autoremove kernelrelatedstuff :)
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: not that automatic i'm afraid
<acerimmer> MrKeuner: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<winnie667> so does anyone know where the network-manager passwords are stored?
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: when the kernels are being removed, verify that the headers aren't removed at the same time
<em__> the os simply blocks... and i can't do nothing
<Somelauw> Do you know why feh creates files like feh_...filelist?
<em__> i have to shutdow
<mterry> winnie667, the 'Passwords & Keys' app
<zykotick9> acerimmer: that is a very misleading title to that blog/article ;)
<winnie667> mterry: which directory is that?
<mterry> winnie667, search in the dash for passwords and the app will appear
<Somelauw> Nevermind I found the problem. I was wondering why my background script was crashing but it was because feh creates feh...filelist files when opening multiple files for some reason.
<winnie667> :)
<zykotick9> Somelauw: did you find a way to prevent that list? or you're script is working around it?
<acerimmer> zykotick9: MrKeuner: I would'nt delete ALL the kernels.  Keep @ least one "old" one in reserve.
<zykotick9> s/you're/your/
<Somelauw> zykotick9: This is my script: http://pastebin.com/1hR10it7 I think I'm just going to remove these files manually.
 * picogalli 
 * picogalli has quit
<zykotick9> Somelauw: ok, i'd like to get rid of that feature as well (i've never looked into though, was hoping to get an easy answer ;)
<Somelauw> I'm just not sure when that file gets created. I just tried doing feh *  and I didn't see that list getting created.
<datruth> is there an app to disable the touchpad?
<xangua> datruth: use your function keys
<meberhart> datruth - you can disable it with dconf
<datruth> xangua: function keys?
<datruth> hrmm
<datruth> meberhart: even if I use kubuntu?
<meberhart> ah, no...
<meberhart> sorry
<zykotick9> Somelauw: look for "feh_######_######_filelist" files
<acerimmer> datruth: System>Preferences>Mouse>Disable touchpad while typing
<zykotick9> Somelauw: i was trying to "create" them right now, and failed.  I'm not sure where/when they come from?
<Somelauw> zykotick9: Hmm, I didn't remember seeing them them before last time when I added some wallpapers.
<zykotick9> Somelauw: i'm pretty sure, it's more often then just setting the wallpaper.  Hummm, actually the files i found where in a wallpaper folder, so maybe you're right!
<datruth> acerimmer: I dont have those options
<Somelauw> Maybe it's a shortcut that we tend to press.
<acerimmer> datruth: I'm in Ubuntu 10.04.
<datruth> I'm in kubuntu 11.10
<tokenmathguy> hi all.
<born2late> hi
<tokenmathguy> i have a generic question, not necessarily ubuntu-specific. what version control system do people use for system administration on a multiple-administrator box besides (old) rcs?
<born2late> how do i get oss compatibility back in ubuntu ? oss-alsa package does not solve this ... /dev/mixer not found ...
<acerimmer> datruth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<urlin2u> tokenmathguy, pretty much off topic, and no polling here as well.
<acerimmer> datruth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46299/how-to-disable-touchpad-tapping-when-typing-on-keyboard
<zykotick9> born2late: does ubuntu have a oss-compat package?
<born2late> it seems so
<born2late> i installed all, still can t use asmix
<tokenmathguy> urlin2u: yeah, i figured. not sure where else to ask besides distro channels
<datruth> acerimmer: thx
<urlin2u> tokenmathguy, might try ##linux though.
<tokenmathguy> urlin2u: ah, thanks
<born2late> alsa-oss and oss-compat installed... no result
<zykotick9> born2late: you're adding OSS compatibility for a mixer - must be a good mixer ;)
<urlin2u> tokenmathguy, no problem, hope you get wht you need.:D
<urlin2u> what*
<born2late> well it s an afterstep applet
<born2late> it integrates well with my desktop
<born2late> gnome and kde just alienate me... no documentation whatsoever how to use other window managers
<zykotick9> born2late: honestly, if your "desktop" requires OSS - it's time to think about upgrading to something more modern
<tokenmathguy> urlin2u: yeah, hopeful. if not, we'll try some options out and see what we can break
<urlin2u> tokenmathguy, breaking is the best part of open source. :D
<born2late> ? what sort of an excuse is this for breaking backwards compatibility, allthough i whish the applet would support alsa directly
<zykotick9> born2late: i don't run a DE anymore either.  I went the opposite way of the current Gnome/Unity/KDE trend myself.
<born2late> sorry, no flaming intended
<urlin2u> zykotick9, you, you rebel. :)
<zykotick9> born2late: OSS isn't backwards anything, it's finished as far as i'm concerned
<tokenmathguy> urlin2u: best way to learn sometimes
<zykotick9> urlin2u: :p
<Gskellig> if I chmod -R 755 how do I make it so every file created in that folder, and any of its subfolders from now on is also 755
<born2late> tykotick9 : what r u using ? fvwm maybe ? :P
<pawel_st>  /quit
<meberhart> chmod 755 /folder/* i think
<zykotick9> born2late: awesome actually
<Gskellig> thanks meberhart I'll try that
<meberhart> np
<Gskellig> someone PM me so I can test it
<Gskellig> lol
<zykotick9> born2late: i believe it's probably based on fvwm (lots of the WM seem to be)
<Gskellig> putting IRC logs on my webserver
<datruth> osdfokfopds]sdkfks'fskdfksdfksdfkls
<datruth> epps ignore that
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<AlHafoudh> why when I try to start my vm using lxc-start the machine hangs (according to the logs the out of memory killer seems to engage) ?
<Gskellig> meberhart, that didn't work
<meberhart> sorry
<meberhart> oh
<meberhart> use the -R option
<meberhart> chmod 755 /directory/* -R
<born2late> zykotick9 : fvwm is the mother of allmost all wms out there
<Gskellig> I did chmod -R 755 directory/*
<Gskellig> it did it to all folders and subfolders
<Gskellig> but not ones created after I did the command
<meberhart> good
<meberhart> right
<Gskellig> is there a way for every file created from now on to have 755 permissions?
<meberhart> if there is, i'm not sure how...
<rick__> hi
<meberhart> hello
<rick__> ive got a problem i just installed ubuntu and im getting a shell popup saying hdd problem detected so i cliked examine and it says hdd falure immenent
<zykotick9> Gskellig: a umask of 022 would accomplish that i believe (but don't take my word for it)
<acerimmer> rick__: time to buy a new HDD soon.
<Ceno> hi guys, I'm trying to run Precise Alpha1 in virtualbox to no avail - the installer crashes at the end. Known issue? Any fixes?
<m0kth3d3v1l> irc.hacker-newbie.org:6667
<rick__> thats my first thought too but id thought id check around for a fix
<zykotick9> rick__: it's SMART that is giving you those messages, it's typically pretty accurate
<rick__> thanks
<acerimmer> +1|Ceno
<Gskellig> eh
<Gskellig> not good with umask, but thanks zykotick9 I'll look into it
<Gskellig> already has umask 0022
<zykotick9> Gskellig: that should give you 755 as default permission then (i forgot about the Special one in front)
<Gskellig> its already set to 0022
<zykotick9> Gskellig: umask is a subtraction from 777 full permission
<Gskellig> oh gotcha
<greggles> I'm trying to use the command line to identify all packages on a system that are out of date and have a security issue - I don't want to actually upgrade, just get a list of them
<Ceno> acerimmer: hm?
<zykotick9> greggles: "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" then answer N at the prompt should give you the list of packages (i'm sure there is a cleaner way, but i don't know it)
<AGreyCrane> Is there any major reason not to uninstall network-manager on Ubuntu Server 11.10?
<geekbri> greggles: perhaps --dry-run ?
<syddraf_> I'm considering purchasing a speaker system with optical digital audio inputs. Do these work well with linux?
<acerimmer> !precise|Ceno
<ubottu> Ceno: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> AGreyCrane: why would a server need network-manager?
<Ceno> acerimmer: will oblige, thank you
<AGreyCrane> zykotick9: not sure... but it was installed by default, just wanted to make sure I'm not missing something, it's making configuring a static ip very annoying
<geekbri> greggles: if you are the lazy type i believe -s works as well
<zykotick9> AGreyCrane: are you serious?  Ubuntu server comes with network manager?  How, it doesn't come with a GUI by default.  You mean, you installed N-M.
<greggles> zykotick9: geekbri: that lists all items, not just security
<zykotick9> AGreyCrane: but ya, /etc/network/interfaces is you friend
<zykotick9> greggles: bug fixes and security yes, not much difference in those two
<AGreyCrane> zykotick9: nope, ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso, took default packages except added openssh, and it installed network-manager
<greggles> zykotick9: from my perspective there is ;)
<zykotick9> AGreyCrane: oh man, that's insanity.  Just lost more respect for the once great Ubuntu
<geekbri> greggles: if you seperate out the security repository to its own list file you can just use -o to reference just that list when you run that command.  Maybe there is a better way but thats the way i would do it off the top of my head
<aaaammmmbbbbbbbb> hhii  aaaaall
<aaaammmmbbbbbbbb> wwwhhhhheerrrree  aaaaaarrrrrreeee   thhee  chhaaat
<Somelauw> annoying
<greggles> geekbri: I tried "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade --target-release `lsb_release -cs`-security" to just get security updates
<greggles> and then hit "n"
<greggles> but it included 14 packages that seemed like they weren't all necessarily about security
<zykotick9> greggles: that's pretty cool, thanks ;)
<evoandroidevo> what up guys
<datruth> acerimmer: thanks that helped a bunch
<guntbert> evoandroidevo: welcome to the ubuntu support channel.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<acerimmer> datruth: http://imagebin.org/196269
<asif_> how do I add my hotmail calendar/contacts to evolution mail
<asif_> I do not want to expport contacts
<asif_> can anyone help please?
<acerimmer> asif_: no export?  no adding to evolution.
<evoandroidevo> naw just here to learn and help if i can
<asif_> acerimmer:thats not very good then
<asif_> acerimmer:i thought they would have support for that
<asif_> i dont want to have to keep on maintaing my contacts
<guntbert> !enter | asif_
<ubottu> asif_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asif_> acerimmer:and you know this 100% fr sure that this cant be done
<acerimmer> asif_: I NEVER say 100% ANYTHING.  Too many smart people running around.  FWIW: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-contacts-sync/
<CyborgSmurf> Im in real need of help. My HDD is only detected by BIOS but wont start unless I use a CD-boot recover. When I try to format it it says that it cant access this drive on 900GB.
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, pastebin.com output of sudo fdisk -l
<kasii> bobosomfan,
<bobosomfan> kasii: yeah?
<kasii> i have  a problem
<kasii> with my ubuntu oneiric oncelot
<bobosomfan> kasii, okay? ask it then I'll see if I can help
<rick__> in the bluefish editor i try to sav as  a file and put it in bin folder and a shell comes up saying permission denied wtf
<guntbert> !enter > kasii
<ubottu> kasii, please see my private message
<bobosomfan> or if anyone in the channel can help
<Sicp> anybody know about John the Ripper?
<Sicp> it won't work on my /etc/shadow
<zykotick9> rick__: have it to your home directory, then use sudo to move the file
<zykotick9> s/have/save/
<Sicp> says no hashes loaded, while I have catted the file and I can see that my user's password is hashed
<Sicp> why won't it attempt to crack it?
<guntbert> rick__: mind your language please, and you can only write to files in your own directory
<Minifig666> Hey guys
<kasii> bobosomfan,  my ubuntu fails to shutdown
<imbezol> Sicp: last time i used it, it wanted a file with username / password, none of the rest of the info
<rick__> ok sorry i thougt that what the fudge was exeptable
<imbezol> Sicp: might have to dig through the docs for the proper format
<Minifig666> Ubuntu Destroyed my HDD D:
<guntbert> Sicp: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<acerimmer> Minifig666: details
<bobosomfan> kasii, okay. can you be more specific?
<Hamled> What command or parameters to top should I use to see what processes are doing the most I/O work? I've got a machine that is showing 10% CPU usage, but the load is astronomical, over 200
<Sicp> well where DO you ask these things, guntbert ?
<LjL> guntbert: it's an Ubuntu package, it doesn't seem that far off to me
<kasii> okay let me telll u more in detail bobosomfan
<guntbert> LjL: ok :)
<zykotick9> Hamled: use iotop or htop (both will require root permission to show IO)
<Hamled> zykotick9, thanks
<Sicp> I'm following a tutorial on it and the guy is using the same format of command as I am, his works
<Minifig666> I was installing it from the disk, it was doing the partition resizing when it suddenly went: "Resize failed" I rebooted and now the windows partition is broken and wont boot!
<Sicp> although he IS on RedHat..but /etc/shadow is /etc/shadow..
<LjL> Sicp: it works for me here on debian too, just "john /etc/shadow"
<Sicp> no "-users:yourUser" between john and path?
<acerimmer> Minifig666: doens't mean your HD is destroyed.  MAYBE means your partition is scrambled.  PROBABLY fixable Windows Repair on the Windows CD
<kasii> its like this when i click shutdown button is close all running programs and ubuntu word appeared  with dot continued  blinking and  that all
<Sicp> same, No password hashes loaded
<kasii> bobosomfan, i> its like this when i click shutdown button is close all running programs and ubuntu word appeared  with dot continued  blinking and  that all
<agu10^> hey
<LjL> Sicp: just tried it on Ubuntu (precise) too, works here :\
<Minifig666> Yeah, it still works! :P How do i go about fixing it then?
<agu10^> ubuntu is not the linux with most users, is it?
<Sicp> hmmm
<Sicp> there is something amiss
<bobosomfan> kasii, okay. sounds weird
<Sicp> how did you get your John?
<guntbert> !ot | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> Sicp: apt-get
<Sicp> I got it through apt
<Sicp> yea
<Sicp> ..
<FloodBot1> Sicp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasii> so what to do
<kasii> bobosomfan,  what  to do
<eirik_> With grub2, how do I prevent grub from automatically booting the default kernel, but rather presents me with a menu?
<bobosomfan> kasii, have you tried google it?
<FesterJester> eirik_: edit /etc/default/grub
<acerimmer> eirik_: by default, grub should have an 8 second countdown.  not for you???
<Sicp> ah, the file needs to be unshadowed
<kasii> i have tried but nothing was succeeded bobosomfan
<Sicp> using unshadow, offered from John
<urlin2u> eirik_, you have just one OS?
<bobosomfan> kasii, check pm
<FesterJester> acerimmer: mine is hidden unless I press a key
<imbezol> Sicp: tried that and i too still get the hashes not loaded response
<raj> what's the command to check my ubuntu version?
<zykotick9> raj: "lsb_release -a"
<imbezol> lsb_release -a
<Sicp> hmm
<Sicp> let me try
<FesterJester> raj: uname -a
<eirik_> Should be several kernels located in /boot, along with memtest86. GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub is set to 10. I thought that was the option which decided it.
<zykotick9> FesterJester: close, that's for kernel info, not ubuntu info
<FesterJester> oh sorry
<kasii> bobosomfan,  chec pm
<guntbert> eirik_: for once: press <shift> during boot, for always edit /etc/default/grub and put a # at the beginning of the line with the word "hidden"
<raj> thanks
<FesterJester> eirik_: you need to comment out the hidden line in /etc/default/grub
<raj> are there still issues with 11.10 ?
<urlin2u> eirik_, if you have only one OS it passes grub, a tapping on shift or or any key I believe brings up grub.
<eirik_> Oooh. "grub_hidden_timeout" and "grub_hidden_timeout_quiet". I'm an idiot. Thanks for help.
<guntbert> urlin2u: "tapping" won't suffice, he will need to "hold" the key :)
<Hamled> zykotick9, would you happen to know a command I could use to view the current network traffic in terms of bytes/s ?
<FesterJester> eirik_: yes comment out those
<urlin2u> guntbert, not true
<acerimmer> eirik_: > http://imagebin.org/196269
<FesterJester> eirik_: save and update-grub
<zykotick9> Hamled: slurm is one option
<guntbert> eirik_: and don't forget to run sudo update-grub afterwards
<eirik_> Roger. I'll be back shortly.
<Sicp> seems that John doesn't support the sha-512
<raj> are there still issues with 11.10 ?
<dicannamas> does anyone had gotten to work wine in ubuntu ever?
<acerimmer> dicannamas: of course.
<urlin2u> raj, to vague a question.
<FesterJester> raj: more detail
<dicannamas> i am stressing with that piece of crap
<raj> how much has been fixed since its release?
<urlin2u> raj, to vague still
<FesterJester> dicannamas: I have from 2 apps and thats it
<urlin2u> !details | raj
<ubottu> raj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<raj> there were loads of soundcard and videocard issues with 11.10 when it was released
<dicannamas> which aplication you have?...i want to test if perhaps is my installation
<raj> have those been resolved?
<urlin2u> raj, links please.
<zykotick9> raj: a distro which uses new packages is always going to have "issues", and ubuntu uses some very new packages.
<raj> check irc logs
<raj> of the night it was released
<giuliana81> hello
<raj> zykotick9, i'm aware
<giuliana81> ...
<stakhanov> Hello, everyone. Does anybody knows of a way to boot an old laptop (with no USB boot support and a broken CD ROM!) with a floppy disk that will load a USB driver and then load a minimal ubuntu installation from there?
<raj> just want to know if the major issues were resolved
<Hamled> zykotick9, thanks
<zykotick9> raj: then why are you asking?
<urlin2u> raj, lol to serve you r questions may it be you should check the l;ogs, the questions are to broad to answer.
<zykotick9> Hamled: glad to help
<dicannamas> FesterJester, which app do you run in wine?
<dicannamas> acerimmer, which applicatiion do you use in wine?
<urlin2u> stakhanov, plop will enable a usb.
<urlin2u> stakhanov, http://www.plop.at/
<acerimmer> dicannamas: deus ex game, WebEx player.   For effective support, specifically state what app you're trying to configure.
<stakhanov> urlin2u, thanx, I'll go check it out!
<FesterJester> stakhanov: plop is Awesome. +1
<urlin2u> raj, how would we know, your asking questions which just can't be answered with certainty
<dicannamas> acerimmer,  airattack
<urlin2u> raj, specific hardware maybe...etc
<raj> gotcha
<UICTamale> hi everyone, my wired ethernet connection on my laptop keeps connecting and disconnecting.  Could someone please help me figure out what's going wrong?
<acerimmer> dicannamas: http://www.airattack-central.com/faq.php?action=readfaq&faqid=39
<iskin> Is there a way to set an application to use a specific output? For example, if I only want VLC to use HDMI ouput, or maybe have anything on my second monitor use HDMI?
<urlin2u> UICTamale, can you identify the card?
<UICTamale> Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection
<dicannamas> acerimmer, i wont come here bother if it wasnt that i already when throw that page and search the web for solution
<FesterJester> iskin: I have lokked in the past and not found any, but that was over a year ago
<acerimmer> dicannamas: answers are where you find them.  we have no way of knowing what you've attempted.  you might try #wine for specific responses to your query.  it's not an ubuntu issue.
<revjodygriggs>  im new to  using  ubuntu and i really like it so far except trying to play browser games and it telling me nope your operating system   is not supported i  was like this sucks lol
<iskin> Festerjester, darn, I've looked before but never asked here. I figure there must be some way to do it from the CLI, but not too familiar with the audio stuff.
<Minifig666> YAY! Disk repair fixed my HDD! Is there any way to make sure Ubuntu installer doesn't fail again?
<raj> is 11.10 just as reliable as 11.04 as a server, no gui?
<urlin2u> UICTamale, this is a link to computers running it, others might know why a disconnect is happening.  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1502:8086-NETWORK
<acerimmer> !gparted|minifig666
<ubottu> minifig666: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gandhijee_> hey is there anyone here trying to build android on ubuntu 11.10?
<dicannamas> acerimmer, you are so right but as i dont find any documentation about people installing the app in ubuntu i thought maybe asking the geeks here may help me
<FesterJester> grandhijee_: I just recently tried to on 10.04
<Minifig666> Is that on the normal install CD or do I have to download it again?
<urlin2u> !polls > gandhijee_
<ubottu> gandhijee_, please see my private message
<UICTamale> urlin2u: It started happening after I tried to use openvpn
<acerimmer> dicannamas: understood.
<UICTamale> urlin2u: I don't need the vpn anymore though
<gandhijee_> huh
<urlin2u> UICTamale, helps to include all information, not in my pay area though. :D
<acerimmer> Minifig666: too many variables to say why it hiccuped on your box.
<gandhijee_> i was asking a question. not polling....
<urlin2u> gandhijee_, that is a poll.
<urlin2u> on this channel
<UICTamale> Is anyone here familiar with ifup / ifdown and ethernet networking problems?
<FesterJester> grandhijee_: were you trying to get a little help?
<gandhijee_> so asking questions in the ubuntu channel isn't allowed?
<acerimmer> Minifig666: here's a thought: live boot the ubuntu CD and do the resizing with gparted.  THEN install ubuntu.
<Minifig666> Ok, ill give it a go
<gandhijee_> i just wanted to know about the conflicts that seem to happen.... and if its ok to let them go.
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: nope nothing happens
<urlin2u> gandhijee_, the info on the channel might help, I don't care if you do but heads up on actual help is all here really.
<gandhijee_> i had a 10.04 workstation, but i was given some new hardware and moved to 11.10
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: btw, Im running ubuntu on livecd
<Minifig666> Could i just resize in windows, i think i have a partition tool on here!
<gandhijee_> now i have some conflicts that scare me some
<acerimmer> Minifig666: sure.
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, what was your problem again?
<urlin2u> !tab > Minifig666
<ubottu> Minifig666, please see my private message
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: Im in real need of help. My HDD is only detected by BIOS but wont start unless I use a CD-boot recover. When I try to format it it says that it cant access this drive on 900GB.
<scientes> yes
<scientes> please post output of fdisk -l
<scientes> to pastebin.com
<gandhijee_> !tab > gandhijee_
<ubottu> gandhijee_, please see my private message
<scientes> gandhijee_, sorry
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: you told me to use sudo fdisk -l but it gave me no output. I use ubuntu livecd (sorry for late reply)
<volkan> hii to all
<gandhijee_> ?
<MaxHR> Hello, looking for a download manager recommendation... hopefully one that has the option to add mirrors and download bits from all at once for higher speed
<gandhijee_> i just wanted to see what ubottu had to say about that
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, gotcha, then the LiveCD isn't seeing your harddrive
<volkan> are there default crype function in Ubuntu (10.10)
<scientes> did you try "load optimal values" and then "save and exit" from BIOS? CyborgSmurf
<scientes> volkan, "crype", what is this, what are you trying to do?
<urlin2u> volkan, install or installed 101.10?
<urlin2u> 10.10
<volkan> installed 10.10i for example when i create a new user, with which way set the  /etc/shadow
<CyborgSmurf> science: no. I must add that I have XP installed and it drove me nuts (and now it isnt starting at all). I will try do that and see what happens, cant get worse than this.
<volkan> is there any config file for select the way?
<Ares_> anyone tried altermw3?
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, if sudo fdisk -l doesn't display anything, then the LiveCD isn't seeing your harddrive, period
<urlin2u> !anyone > Ares_
<ubottu> Ares_, please see my private message
<volkan> sound
<volkan> scientes, sorry i mean "crypt"
<scientes> volkan, ahh, there is ecryptfs, and dm-crypt with LVM
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, "unless I use a CD-boot recover"  What is this?
<scientes> ecryptfs is probably the way to do, and is supported out of the box
<scientes> it leaves system files unencrypted so it doesn't slow down your computer as much
<scientes> it is supported in the installer "encrypt home directory"
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: it was a madeup name for sorts like OS installation disks
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, like which one dude?
<volkan> scientes: sorry, didnt understand :\
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: like windows XP
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, the wording suggests you have seen the hd with one, have you?
<Minifig666> How do I get root privalages to run gparted? Sorry, im a total noob here! :P
<scientes> volkan, are you trying to encrypt your files?
<acerimmer> Minifig666: live boot the ubuntu cd?
<urlin2u> Minifig666, it will ask when you open it
<volkan> no, i am trying to create user with hand
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: that is correct
<urlin2u> on a install
<scientes> Minifig666, gksu---but if you are partitioning your main drive, you need to run off the LiveCD
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, is the drive a raid?
<biohazard135> so yeah, firefox 10 is now on mozilla.org, anyone know when the repo will be updated so i can get it via apt-get?
<volkan> scientes: i am trying to add users password to /etc/shadow with hand
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: dont think so
<scientes> volkan, sudo adduser --encrypt-home
<scientes> volkan, just use adduser
<urlin2u> biohazard135, usually within a week
<scientes> volkan, man passwd
<scientes> to set passwords
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, that would be a logical answer though, find out.
<Pimo> hi, i have a problem, suse 12.1, acer aspire 5720, after few minuts of use of the first boot of the day my pc shutsdown alone, when i turn on the fan of cpu goes very fast, and after another (my) reboot all turns in normality :( i had the same problem with xubuntu and ubuntu :\ this is why i formatted
<acerimmer> Pimo: #suse
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: dont know if it matters at this point since I cant install either Windows XP nor Ubuntu. XP cant make use of the drive and Ubuntu cant find it
<urlin2u> Pimo, suse s not supporetd here
<Pimo> yes but same issue in ubuntu and xubuntu
<acerimmer> Pimo: but you're installing SUSE.
<Pimo> i don't understand the cause :\
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, try a partition boot disc there are many, one will probably see it if the connection is good to the computer.
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, your BIOS settings may be wrong, or there might be a loose cable
<urlin2u> Pimo, does not matter suse is not supported, channel rules not ours. :D'
<Pimo> :D ok sorry
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: I will check it out
<urlin2u> Pimo, try #suse
<UICTamale> hi everyone, my wired ethernet connection on my laptop keeps connecting and disconnecting.  Could someone please help me figure out what's going wrong?
<slugzzz> Hi all... I need some advice. I want a small laptop that I will be running Ubuntu on. It doesn't have to be anything awesome, but it has to be able to at least run minecraft without any problems. Any suggestions?
<guy_> is there any way to force apt to fetch i386 dev package ?
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: weird, I looked for Gparted and it didnt find anything. But when looking at Devicemanager it finds my HDD, but I cant format it :S
<zzezzz> how can i redirect audio output to input so that i can send my speaker sounds through a skype call? i'm using kubuntu 11.10
<spenser309> Anyone running into an issue with 12.04 where you can't install the libfreerdp1 package?
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, does sudo fdisk -l still not print out anything?
<acerimmer> !ubuntu+1|spenser309
<ubottu> spenser309: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: nothing
<urlin2u> spenser309, #ubuntu+1 is the 12.04 channel
<scientes> CyborgSmurf, you could also try palimpsest
<MonkeyDust> !info palimpsest
<ubottu> Package palimpsest does not exist in oneiric
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, this a brand new HD, it may not have a partition table.
<guy_> anyone ?
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, try a gparted  bootable disc there are others as well.
<spenser309> urlin2u: thanks
<urlin2u> spenser309, np.
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: It shows the drive but cant format it
<MonkeyDust> guy_  try apt-cache search [package]-dev
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, can you hit the unmount there?
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: I have to add that I didnt close windows xp properly because I got mad, it hanged on me.
<guy_> MonkeyDust, I'm on 64bit machine, and I remember it was related to some extra keyword like i386 along with the full name, but can't remember the full name
<UICTamale> hi everyone, my wired ethernet connection on my laptop keeps connecting and disconnecting.  Could someone please help me figure out what's going wrong?
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: nope
<xx4h> UICTamale, what says dmesg?
<UICTamale> xx4h:  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, did you have this HD in fstab?
<urlin2u> or do you
<jeremiah_> how do you install firefox on lubuntu?
<acerimmer> jeremiah_: software center
<excelsior> I'm having trouble with kompozer, I select text to apply a class style, and the boxes to apply styles are greyed out.
<xx4h> UICTamale, how do u configure eth? do u have gui?
<UICTamale> xx4h: Yes, gnome-network manager. I was just expecting dhcp to work.
<savage2005>  my printer is connected to my linux desktop how do i get my windows laptop to print? (with out plugging my laptop into the printer)
<jeremiah_> <acerimmer> don't have one
<excelsior> Nevermind, got it working, just a small glitch
<jeremiah_> <acerimmer> do you mean sinpac?
<xx4h> UICTamale, hold on a second...i'll start my gui-vm
<acerimmer> jeremiah_: booting my lubuntu now...
<trism> jeremiah_: sudo apt-get install firefox;
<abstrakt> is make on topic in here? how do I get make to rebuild if a source file has changed?
<UICTamale> xx4h:  Do I need to disable wireless before wired will start working?
<UICTamale> abstrakt:  just run it again
<jeremiah_> <trism> thanks
<UICTamale> abstrakt: make isn't smart
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: no
<xx4h> UICTamale, u have dhcp? and only plugged in the cable?
<xx4h> UICTamale, and the network-manager is for ipv4 and ipv6 set to automatic?
<excelsior> best web development tool for Ubuntu?
<meberhart> i'd say Kompozer
<acerimmer> !best|excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, I would try a bootable partitioner I have had circumstances as you decribe, not seeing the HD that was seen this way.
<UICTamale> xx4h: Yes, it's all set to automatic.
<LordDragon> hey all
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: how do I do that?
<urlin2u> !pm | CanolaOil
<ubottu> CanolaOil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LordDragon> i am trying out ubuntu 11.10
<meberhart> there is obviously not a "best" application for anything. where better to ask an opinion than in a chatroom full of people?
<LordDragon> i have a png
<LordDragon> i want to upload to ubuntu one
<LordDragon> i am logged in to my account
<LordDragon> yet when i right click on the png, and go to "ubuntu one", the option to "publish" is greyed out
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, gparted is on the web for download just google partitioner probably
<LordDragon> anyone know how i can easily upload the image to ubuntu one?
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, might have to try several.
<xx4h> UICTamale, do you need ipv6?
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: can they be run on USB?
<LordDragon> just so you guys know, CanolaOil is sending political spam
<LordDragon> he just PMed me
<LordDragon> with this:
<meberhart> you mean Mitt Romney? heh
<LordDragon> CanolaOil> ------- Mitt Romney has what it takes to fix America and get it right back on track!  His private sector and executive experience is proven and shows a sharp contrast to the failed policies of Barack Obama.  Vote Mitt Romney for President 2012! http://www.mittromney.com
<LordDragon> yeah
<LordDragon> is that sort of thing allowed in here?
<ulrichard_> In the file /opt/ros/electric/stacks/rosserial/rosserial_arduino/libraries/ros_lib/ros/node_handle.h  there are uninitialized variables publishers and subscribers. I never tried this on an arduino, but I ported the code to an arexx robot arm, and they caused it to crash frequently. Should i file a bug, for this?
<dominika> #konie_i_my
<meberhart> i don't know, but i got the message twice.
<xx4h> UICTamale, seems to be a problem some people have...randomly
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, most likely there are many.
<xx4h> UICTamale, do you did a fresh install?
<CyborgSmurf> urlin2u: thanks, hope they work otherwise I have to kick my 1TB HDD
<xx4h> UICTamale, or does it fail after update?
<CyborgSmurf> scientes: thank you for your help
<urlin2u> CyborgSmurf, hope so to unetbootin works well I use one from here. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<LordDragon> CanolaOil, i will never vote for right wing fags. :D
<owenll> LordDragon: not sure about this - but I thought you can only sync an individual that is in the Ubuntu One folder - where is oyur png
<zanberdo> I have four monitors on a server running on two NVidia cards: a GT210 and GT210. I would like to configure the desktop to use three of the displays and I'd like the fourth to be a duplicate (mirror? not sure the correct term) of one of the displays. How can I do this? Note: running linux with the 260.19.06 drivers
<owenll> *your*
<LordDragon> owenll, it's in "Pictures". its a screenshot i just took
<LordDragon> oh ok. maybe i just have to drag it to the "Ubuntu One" folder?
<owenll> LordDragon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717421 might help
<urlin2u> LordDragon, do not use a pejorative like that on this channel
<stars_> hi evribody...:)
<xwalk> Hello. I've been away from Ubuntu since 10.10. Is there any well known website that I can get some Unity themes from? I feel like Ambiance is going to start to bore me here pretty soon.
<LordDragon> urlin2u, sorry but it felt like the only thing I could do to fight back since the ops seem to be allowing him to spam politics in here
<dicannamas> is there any good volumen control to adjust the bass and stuff like that?
<urlin2u> LordDragon, I have notified the ops
<LordDragon> urlin2u, ah ok. thanks :)
<stars_>  i have  a question ...
<stars_> I wnt to connect with other computer
<stars_> remote desctope to win 7
<acerimmer> stars_: now there's a challenge!
<jackyyll> how can i get the package linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server
<jackyyll> apparently it's not in the repositories for apt anymore
<urlin2u> LordDragon, you have evidence of the pm
<acerimmer> stars_: http://i.imgur.com/1Xg8i.jpg
<urlin2u> LordDragon, I didn't even look
<LordDragon> urlin2u, yes, i pasted the PM in here
<acerimmer> stars_: sorry: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/06/connect-to-windows-7-from-ubuntu-via-remote-desktop-connection/
<LordDragon> urlin2u, and another person said he got the same thing
<Myrtti> LordDragon: please don't do that, if you need to report them, do so in #ubuntu-ops - if you paste them here we might mistake you for the spammer
<omarshammas> hello, I installed Ubuntu 11.10 and have been trying to set it up to work with dual monitors. after updating the drivers, it told me to run nvidia-xconfig and restart the x server. Found a tutorial online to do that by hitting ctrl-alt-bck . It was supposed to ask me log back in but now it is has taken me to a black screen where I can type and nothing is really hapenning
<stars_> than
<urlin2u> LordDragon, go to /join #ubuntu-ops to let them know
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I'm trying to learn more about hosting and servers for high traffic websites for a project and I'm not really sure where to start.. I've been reading about distributed computing, load balancing, etc. I know it all depends on the specific needs of the project but I'm just hoping to get a little more educated. If anyone has any suggestions on where I'd start some reading it'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks, guys.
<stars_> acerimmer_ :   we have  tried ..and failed
<urlin2u> JeffJassky, not really ubuntu support there but there are others channels like #ubuntu-servers   and ##linux
<JeffJassky> urlin2u: Ah thanks very much!
<LordDragon> hey all. how can i track an upload to ubuntu one? is there some place i can see how far the upload has progressed?
<mrfre23> how do i configure a wireless network device installed using ndiswrapper? ndisgtk keeps freezing during startup
<stars_>  acetimmer_:  the program tlsclient not availible for ubuntu 11.10
<urlin2u> JeffJassky, sorry #ubuntu-server DOH
<D4rth_B4n3> hi i have ubuntu and i run 2 screens over Nvidea but that causes my sound to go goofy the latop speakers still have an output and my stereo wich i pluged in over AUX too but i want the stereo only anybody know how i can do that
<LordDragon> hey is there a setting somewhere to disable ubuntu from trying to snap windows and align them etc. it makes the windows jerk when i am just dragging them across the screen
<mrfre23> how do i configure a wireless network device installed using ndiswrapper? ndisgtk keeps freezing during startup
<glosoli> Hey folks, I have a question, anyone here used DIA with Ubuntu Oneiric and expierenced extremely high cpu usage  after some seconds of using DIA ?
<MetaheuristicPim> Sheeit./
<zul0> Hi! how i can add more resolutions to my ubuntu installed in vbox machine?
<glosoli> zul0: Install Guest Additions
<xangua> zul0: via virtualbox settings
<MetaheuristicPim> I accidentally set myself up as a tor exit node.
<MetaheuristicPim> Is this dangerous?
<zul0> glosoli, after install guest additions only have 800x600 resolution :S
<glosoli> zul0: Try xangua solution then, try enabling 3D acceleration in virtualbox settings or smth like that
<MetaheuristicPim> It was set for four days.
<zul0> that it enabled too
<acerimmer> LordDragon: turn off appearance preferences>visual effects
<xangua> glosoli: what does hardware acceleration has to do with resolutions¿
<LordDragon> acerimmer, i dont want all the visual effects off. just the snapping. i did it through compizconfig. so i think i am good now
<zul0> i think that its a Xorg problem
<stars_> how to connect with remote desktope win 7 , ( without tslclient ) my ubuntu is 11.10
<mcphail> zul0: what resolution do you need?
<zul0> but i cant find /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glosoli> xangua: Dunno, there are not much detailed into in virtualbox when comparing video properties, though maybe some hidden stuff may be enabled
<xangua> ......
<glosoli> xangua: Maybe you have any idea why my ubuntu hangs on reboot and nothing happens when I try to reboot if any program is open ?
<zul0> mcphail, 1366 x 789
<mcphail> zul0: I can try something with you to see if it works...
<zul0> mcphail, i know its work because i used it before install vboxadditions
<zul0> go! :d
<mcphail> zul0: type "cvt 1366 789"
<zul0> as root?
<mcphail> zul0: no
<mcphail> zul0: normal user in virtual machine
<mcphail> zul0: did you get a response?
<zul0> mcphail, yes i got any things about that resolution, frequenzy.. etc
<mcphail> zul0: good. Next I want you to copy everything beyond the word "Modeline"
<oconnore> why does update-alternatives create a circular link in /etc/alternatives?
<oconnore> I wrote: sudo update-alternatives --verbose --install /etc/alternatives/keytool.1.gz keytool.1.gz /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/man/man1/keytool.1.gz 90
<mcphail> zul0: then paste the line "xrandr --newmode <paste here>"
<oconnore> and it claims to have done the right thing: "update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/man/man1/keytool.1.gz to provide /etc/alternatives/keytool.1.gz (keytool.1.gz) in auto mode."
<oconnore> but then i get a circular link
<mcphail> zul0: let me know when you've done that
<zul0> ok
<zul0> but what im doing? xd i want know it ajaj
<stars_> how to connect with remote desktope win 7 , ( without tslclient ) my ubuntu is 11.10
<mcphail> zul0: you're letting X know you want to drive something at a resolution which wasn't autodetected
<zul0> aham! :)
<LordDragon> is there any way to put the unity bar on the bottom? or is it fixed to the left ONLY ?
<meberhart> you can move it to the bottom
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10
<zul0> mcphail, done
<LordDragon> meberhart, how?
<cristian_c> I purchased an asus WL-330gE
<mcphail> zul0: now just type "xrandr" into the terminal. It should give you a name for your monitor - probably something like VGA1
<meberhart> LordDragon - i PMed you a link
<zul0> Screen: 0
<LordDragon> ah ok. so you need to hack it a bit
<LordDragon> they warn of possible stability problems
<mcphail> zul0: no - below that
<cristian_c> the device shields the connection to the router
<mcphail> zul0: pastebin the output if you want
<meberhart> LordDragon - yeah, there's no way to do it without the third-party plugin i think.
<zul0> mm maybe VBOX1 ?
<zul0> i think its that
<mcphail> zul0: sounds like it. Does it have a list of autodetected resolutions below it?
<stars_> how to connect with remote desktope win 7 , ( without tslclient ) my ubuntu is 11.10
<stars_> how to connect with remote desktope win 7 , ( without tslclient ) my ubuntu is 11.10
<stars_> how to connect with remote desktope win 7 , ( without tslclient ) my ubuntu is 11.10
<cristian_c> unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater
<haylo> samba or putty
<zul0> mcphail, yes 800x600 640x480 and our new resolution 1368..
<haylo> samba or putty stars_
<DinoMuffin> Howdy hey
<israel> hi
<mcphail> zul0: just to be sure, add the resolution manually like this:
<DinoMuffin> Anyone here have a toshiba portege r835?
<DinoMuffin> or have used one?
<ikonia> DinoMuffin: just ask the real question
<cristian_c> But what if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<cristian_c> *but if
<DinoMuffin> either the acpi package or toshiba_acpi module is not functioning correctly with screen brightness controls
<omar> Hi Guys
<mcphail> zul0: "xrandr --addmode VBOX1 whatever_was_in_the_inverted_commas_after_modeline
<trism> oconnore: the link in /etc/alternatives/ is created automatically, you don't specify that, you specify where you want the link to go (maybe /usr/share/man/man1?), and then that link will point to /etc/alternatives/
<omar> I've got a Q regarding Ubuntu
<acerimmer> !ask|omar
<ubottu> omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<israel> just ask
<ikonia> DinoMuffin: ok, so what have you done to debug it ?
<Aria-The-Perfect> ,
<omarshammas> hello, i was trying to setup my dual monitors, nvidia told me to run nvidia-config and restart the x server. I killed the program using ctrl-alt-bck and now all i have is a text based version. How do I start the gui?
<omarshammas> btw i'm running ubuntu 11.10, thanks!
<cristian_c> the netowrk manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect
<cristian_c> *network
<omar> Im trying to login as a root user but i couldn't i tried the command ( su )
<omar> but it didn't work ?
<omar> how can i
<zykotick9> omarshammas: try "startx"
<ikonia> !sudo | omar
<ubottu> omar: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> !root > omar
<DinoMuffin> ikonia: unloading/reloading, dmesg reports that " ACPI: Failed to switch the brightness"
<ubottu> omar, please see my private message
<ablyss> omarshammas, try sudo service lightdm start
<ikonia> DinoMuffin: so it's most likley it's not compatible with that model
<israel> omarshammas: startx
<zykotick9> omarshammas: ablyss's suggestion is much better
<DinoMuffin> hmm
<JermBob> hey guys
<omar> Thank you Man
<JermBob> just wondering how i get a full process list in ubuntu
<cristian_c> So I updated the firmware to the latest version
<JermBob> ?
<omar> Can i talk to you in Private coz i have couple of Qs ?
<omar> Im actually New to Ubuntu
<mcphail> zul0: done yet?
<ikonia> omar: just ask the questions in the channel
<omarshammas> zykotick9: i ran xstart and it is said fatal error no screens detected
<cristian_c> from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0
<zul0> mcphail, no because the parameters are incorrect
<omar> what is the best Installation method to install Ubuntu , ( WUBI , Dual Boot ) ?
<gridbag> im running the default ubuntu desktop. it takes forever to open up apps  - 3 seconds for the File Manager. whats up with that?
<zykotick9> omarshammas: what version of ubuntu are you using?  ctrl+alt+backspace hasn't worked in a while.
<cristian_c> But unfortunately the problem persists
<ikonia> omar: I personally don't like wubi, but it's personal choice, use what suits your needs best
<zul0> mcphail, im reading xandr help
<omar> 11.10
<DinoMuffin> gridbag: does it take a while to open initially, or every time?
<mcphail> zul0: what is the precise command you typed and error message received?
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<omarshammas> zykotick9: I'm running Ubuntu 11.10, I had to enable the ctrl-alt-bck feature
<zul0> i got help of xandr
<zykotick9> omarshammas: ok, just checkin'
<liveuser> guys, any idea on a recovery tool for lost data in ext4 ?
<gridbag> DinoMuffin, it does only take 1 sec if you you've run it recently.
<ikonia> liveuser: how did it get lost
<possible1994> My bluetooth adapter connects normally, but half of the time it is not added to pulse audio, so it cannot be used. Any suggestions?
<Armaz> ikonia: no idea, deleted maybe
<DinoMuffin> gridbag: but it takes a long while to open up the first time, correct?
<ikonia> Armaz: what ?
<mcphail> zul0: what is the precise command you typed?
<omarshammas> zykotick9: when i run what you suggested, i just get back to the start screen where it is starting all the different processes with [ok] on the side, and nothing happens
<gridbag> DinoMuffin, yes.
<omar> I mean does installing in WUBI Take some advantages of Ubuntu with full Installing ?
<Armaz> ikonia: I have no clue :/
<omarshammas> zykotick9: i mean when i run what albyss suggested
<ikonia> Armaz: data doesn't just vanish, - what really happaned
<ikonia> happened
<zykotick9> omarshammas: sounds like xorg is broken :(
<ikonia> omar: none
<Armaz> ikonia: I have no clue, not my computer, no idea, they gave me the computer and data lost recover it
<Armaz> sooooooooo, no clue :D
<DinoMuffin> gridbag: it might be the gvfs package. I've had peoblems exactly like that before. I uninstalled gvfs and it cleared right up
<ikonia> Armaz: then you should be asking this sort of question
<gridbag> DinoMuffin, it just took 6 seconds to just open up the VirtualBox config window.
<zykotick9> omarshammas: move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup if you need to get back into X
<DinoMuffin> mainly thinar took forever to start
<omar> I didn't get what you mean ?
<Armaz> ikonia: does it matter ?
<DinoMuffin> thunar*
<ikonia> Armaz: yes
<ikonia> omar: there is no benifit
<DinoMuffin> oh
<Armaz> ikonia: please elaboerate
<Armaz> ikonia: please elaborate
<gridbag> DinoMuffin, The icon "launching" animation seems unnecessary.
<ikonia> Armaz: the reason the data is gone opens/closes options for recovery
<omar> So there are no diff between the two methods ?
<zul0> mcphail,  xrandr --addmode VBOX1 "1368x789_60.00" 87.50 1368 1440 1576 1784 789 792 802 820 -hsync +vsync
<ikonia> omar: many differences - no difference in the end result/install
<omar> what i mean is that you can do what ever you want in both methods
<gridbag> DinoMuffin, gvfs sounds horrible.
<ikonia> omar: correct
<Armaz> ikonia: well the story with the user "I turned it on and it was gone" it even rhythms
<omar> Cool
<mcphail> zul0: No. You need "xrandr --addmode VBOX1 1368x789_60.00" only
<ikonia> Armaz: then you need to find out what really happened
<omar> Then i will reinstall it and install it with Wubi
<Armaz> ikonia: I'm trying :/ but you know users :D
<DinoMuffin> gridbag: that might not be the issue if it's happening with everything, but if a program is trying to use gvfs initially, it takes a long time to start
<omar> coz i want to use the daul boot for Backtrack 5
<Armaz> ikonia: I don't need to spell it out for you
<ikonia> Armaz: well, come back when you have the full picture
<gridbag> DinoMuffin, Is that just an apt-get remove ?
<ikonia> Armaz: not really impressed with you bad mouthing the user when you a.) have no idea how to fix it b.) didn't ask / get basic information before trying to resolve it
<DinoMuffin> gridbag: keep in mind though that i believe it will cause ubuntu to stop automounting drives
<mcphail> zul0: can we keep it in channel please?
<DinoMuffin> you can remove it with synaptic package manager
<DinoMuffin> or apt-get
<m4tt1s> anyone know how to get rid of the irritating dark-screen problem on the emachine g525
<DinoMuffin> if it doesn't work though, reinstall it
<mcphail> zul0: if you pastebin errors it is easier for my connection
<zul0> mm im working with irc in my computer and other ubuntu in my vm xd
<xx4h> zul0, get irssi and then: http://gbpaste.org/hESLi
<Armaz> ikonia: I'm just doing a friend a favor by trying to fix this computer, it's not really my business, and a user that has no idea how his thesis of 2 years work got lost is a user that doesn't deserve to live
<Armaz> there is nothing to be impressed about
<mcphail> zul0: what was the precise "xrandr --newmode" command you typed?
<xx4h> zul0, don't really get irssi if u do not hang around here every day ;-)
<israel> hi, i have a thousands of pics and i need to change its name like 1.jpg, 2.jpg, 3.jpg. how can i do it ? the fastest way please.
<zul0> "pastebin" is under heavy load..
<zul0> :@
<israel> hi, i have a thousands of pics and i need to change its name like 1.jpg, 2.jpg, 3.jpg. how can i do it ? the fastest way please.
<mcphail> zul0: that's np. Just let me know the precise "xrandr --newmode" command you typed. You can paste that here as it is only 1 line
<zykotick9> zul0: paste.ubuntu.com doesn't have adds!
<zykotick9> s/adds/ads/
<AlanBell> israel: how are they named at the moment? (and no need to repeat things)
<zul0> mcphail, http://pastebin.com/5hxQf9Nu
<israel> it has numbers mostly
<AlanBell> israel: so does it matter which current name goes to which number?
<AlanBell> israel: and are they all in one folder?
<israel> it doesn matter at all
<cordoval> how to setup SSL on my local development ubuntu box?
<lwizardl> is there anyway to limit the memory that firefox takes up after a while. I just had 1.3GB of ram being ate by firefox
<acerimmer> israel: http://tooloftrade.blogspot.com/2011/11/batch-renaming-files-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<cordoval> I have a lamp stack setup on my ubuntu however i need to emulate a ssl
<fizyplankton> is there any way to copy every single byte of data verbatim from /dev/sda5 to a file (NOT a partition) on /media/extdrive/? /dev/sda5 is only a 30 gig disk, and /media/extdrive is my 160gb ipod, with ample space. i know i need (or want) to do it from a live boot, but i cant find the command to clone the partition as a file
<cordoval> htts://site.com
<israel> olilhttp://tooloftrade.blogspot.com/2011/11/batch-renaming-files-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Jeruvy> cordoval, do you mean ssh?  SSL is something part of Apache, or whatever and should be good to go.
<israel> http://tooloftrade.blogspot.com/2011/11/batch-renaming-files-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<israel> http://tooloftrade.blogspot.com/2011/11/batch-renaming-files-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<israel> http://tooloftrade.blogspot.com/2011/11/batch-renaming-files-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<FloodBot1> israel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlanBell> israel: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150 have a read of that
<RaeCarruth> hi, i installed gnome 3 and then removed it but when i restart my machine i still see the gnome 3 menu bar for a few seconds and the workspace switcher displays my old gnome 3 desktop
<cordoval> ? i mean to have local sites development like http://mysite.local
<RaeCarruth> any tips?
<cordoval> but https://mysite.local instead
<RaeCarruth> beside 'update'
<sarthor> HI, i am using ubuntu 11.10, I wan to conver contacts.csv to vcf, My nokia do not know csv. how can i convert, please help
<lwizardl> fizyplankton, how about using truecrypt to create a encrypted drive ina file and then copy all the files into that container ?
<jefferson> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dross> :|
<AlanBell> israel: yeah, the rename method works fine if you want to change their names slightly, I think you need a bash script loop to assign numbers to them
<mcphail> zul0: I'd guess that means that the "cvt" command is not guessing the correct parameters for the virtual display. Can you paste yout "xrandr --newmode" command you typed earlier?
<dross> I messed up my gconf settings, which setting in gconf-editor must I modify to get my desktop showing the Desktop folder? Right now it's showing my home directory
<israel> AlanBell: thanks ill try it
<zul0> sure mcphail
<RaeCarruth> any help to found?
<fizyplankton> lwizardl: i dont care about incription. my laptop disk is going bad, and i just want to scrap as much data as i can in the most accurate, simple, format possible. i dont care how much space it takes up (i know its 30 gb) nor how long it takes (yes i want it to copy unallocated space. i have plenty of time)
<fizyplankton> encription*
<RaeCarruth> anybody?
<RaeCarruth> somebody?
<RaeCarruth> scream.
<dross> also, encryptfs sucks x.x it used DOUBLE the space and took all my HD space up on my SSD
<DinoMuffin> RaeCarruth: have you run apt-get autoremove
<acerimmer> sarthor: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/
<striklov> Hi, silly question. In vim issuing a ctrl+n command will show an autocomplete list of choices. Is there a way / command to show function parameters ? Do I need to do anything extra ?
<zul0> mcphail, i think what happening, one moment!
<RaeCarruth> DinoMuffin, I have not but with gnome3 what do i autoremove with borking my set up?
<lwizardl> fizyplankton, ok then in that case look at clonezilla. its a live cd for disc backup and will let you make a copy of everything for later recovery
<DinoMuffin> RaeCarruth: what window manager are you using now?
<RaeCarruth> unity
<RaeCarruth> i played it safe and uninstalled via the gui app manager
<RaeCarruth> but apparently it did a poor job
<lwizardl> fizyplankton, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7ywkc4LU10
<DinoMuffin> RaeCarruth: if you run it,  it'll remove the packages that aren't needed for the installed software
<DinoMuffin> it may help
<israel> mm but thats just half way, i think i need to doit in a bash with a for to change all of them
<RaeCarruth> thanks
<RaeCarruth> i'll try it and see
<RaeCarruth> much appreciated
<DinoMuffin> alrighty
<lwizardl> fizyplankton, I use that problem to make images for customers computers for when ever they have to reinstall windows or other OSes due to viruses or dying hardware. it's free and I love it
<fizyplankton> lwizardl: which would be faster? a usb ipod? or a wireless SSH file system?
<DinoMuffin> SSH is usually faster for me
<rambo> hi
<israel> rambo:hi
<fizyplankton> DinoMuffin: keep in mind my laptop is 9 yrs old
<DinoMuffin> DinoMuffin: oh, well then it could go either way
<lwizardl> fizyplankton, I use a USB 3.0 1TB external drive and to backup a 30gb partition from the internal IDE/SATA drives usually took me about 45mins
<DinoMuffin> woops
<xx4h> o.o
<lwizardl> since the laptops and desktops I have been fixing for people only have either usb 1.1 or 2.0 ports I think 45 mins is great. on a newer usb 3.0 port i bet it would only be like 20-30 mins
<xx4h> 45 minutes for a lokal usb-backups with about 30gb?
<fizyplankton> lwizardl: DinoMuffin: thanks for your help. i have to nom now. ill let you know how it goes
<lwizardl> xx4h, yes that has been my times so far. but it does have a full30GB used of space.
<DinoMuffin> seeya
 * fizyplankton nom nom noms his way to the kitchen
<lwizardl> fizyplankton, yeah good luck
<vandal-> hi. newbie question, warning. i've just made a link: "ln -s ~/a/b/c/d/e/f F". when i use "cd F" from my ~ folder and i am already in F, can i get to folder "e" somehow faster than "cd ~/a/b/c/d/e"?
<DinoMuffin> though I have to say, I love my file server
<DinoMuffin> so very very much
<lwizardl> xx4h, it tends to be about 23gb of used filespace on the drives and the remander is blak space
<RaeCarruth> no luck :(
<RaeCarruth> problem remains
<args[0]> where can i find the bash_profile file in Ubuntu?
<DinoMuffin> you try restarting?
<stephenh> vandal-: cd ..
<args[0]> what is a good command to find this? (CLI)
<RaeCarruth> DinoMuffin, yep
<DinoMuffin> hmm
<vandal-> args[0],  ~/.bash_profile
<vandal-> stephenh, it takes me to ~
<possible1994> My bluetooth headset connects properly except it does not update pulse.
<stephenh> mm
<stephenh> guess not
<stephenh> haven't come across such a requirement to be honest
<stephenh> i'll have a look, nothing i'd ever use but interested..
<vandal-> ok, thanks :)
<DinoMuffin> RaeCarruth well, hmm. Maybe the package manager didn't actually uninstall the entire thing
<israel> args[0]: sudo find / . -name (CLI)
<RaeCarruth> well i just tried a purge of gnome-shell
<RaeCarruth> but there's nothing to purge
<israel> args[0]: locate  (CLI)
<Rin> hello everybody, new person interested in using a ubuntu here
<israel> Rin: welcome to the best OS =)
<Rin> im very inexperienced in it and havent actually startd using it
<Rin> im currently building my own desktop, and wanted to try something new
<xx4h> Rin, start with a VM or an extra pc
<DinoMuffin> RaeCarruth how about a purge for just "gnome"?
<RaeCarruth> tried that
<RaeCarruth> i've just uninstalled the gnome-panel
<RaeCarruth> fingers crossed
 * RaeCarruth restarts
<Rin> im actually building a new computer and was wondering what kind of driver support there is.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Rin about hardware
<ubottu> Rin, please see my private message
<dylan_> I'm trying to set up a SSH Server, I already installed "openssh-server" and "openssh-client", and I can do "ssh localhost", but... how can I connect from another PC ?
<DinoMuffin> ssh <username>@<local address>
<dylan_> DinoMuffin, wich is the Local Adress ?
<DinoMuffin> whichever your server is at
<ynniv> I can no longer install update-notifier-common. Can anyone else reproduce?
<DinoMuffin> do an ifconfig on your server
<israel> dylan_: way to easy just tipe ssh <user>@ip_adress
<vandal-> stephenh, its pretty illogic, when i type "ls ../" it lists files in parent directory (e in my example, called from F), but when i type "cd ../" it moves me to ~ ;)
<ynniv> error is Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-notifier/update-notifier-common_0.117ubuntu3.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<dylan_> israel, I have a Dynamic IP
<Rin> so, i looked on the list, and there are no socket LGA 1155 Motherboards shown?
<DinoMuffin> dylan_: servers should have static IP's
<israel> dylan_: then you just need a dns server and then you can type a name instead a ip addres
<dylan_> DinoMuffin, like a free domain ?
<stephenh> vandal-: i didn't try that
<args[0]> thanks israel
<DinoMuffin> dylan_: are you trying to get to it though the internet? or through your own local lan?
<RaeCarruth> gnome is pretty resilient
<RaeCarruth> like most viruses
<DinoMuffin> RaeCarruth, that's bizzare
<stephenh> i like gnome-shell
<dylan_> DinoMuffin, Internet, so I can connect to my "server" (My PC) from another PCs, or my Android Phone
<DinoMuffin> what happens when you open synaptic package manager and search for gnome?
<dylan_> stephenh, I don't, I just... god, it's so...
<israel> dylan_: and its true what SinoNuffin
<stephenh> i know right
<israel> says
<stephenh> it's not unity :)
<DinoMuffin> dylan: you either need a domain name or your wan address
<DinoMuffin> dylan_: but you still want to put your server on a static IP in your local lan
<dylan_> DinoMuffin, well, OK, I'll try to get a Static IP from my ISP, it would be easier
<israel> dylan_: you can do a lot of things
<stephenh> vandal-: just tried it.. that's mental
<DinoMuffin> dylan_: no that's not what i meant
<mcphail> ynniv: have you refreshed the package list?
<args[0]> israel: can locate find hidden files?
<Rin> so...  can anyone go to private chat and help me figure out if my motherboard is ubuntu friendly?
<israel> dylan_: what exactly u want to do?
<stephenh> [stephenh@boogiemonster E]$ pwd
<stephenh> /tmp/E
<DinoMuffin> dylan_: on your LAN, you need to have a static IP for the server so it doesn't use DHCP
<stephenh> [stephenh@boogiemonster E]$ ls ../
<stephenh> e  test
<stephenh> :/
<FloodBot1> stephenh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DinoMuffin> otherwise your server can change LAN addresses
<stephenh> cd .. and back in tmp..
<dylan_> DinoMuffin, OK, wait, I'm going a minute
<metasansana> Rin: live cd?
<Rin> live cd?
<RaeCarruth> ah
<acerimmer> Rin: if it's on teh ubuntu certified list, you're good.  If not, you kind of take your chances...
<RaeCarruth> apparently gnome session manager is still here
<RaeCarruth> but that's for gnome 2
<ynniv> mcphail: is there a recommended command for that?
<metasansana> Rin: you dont have to install it just test it out
<RaeCarruth> right?
<mcphail> ynniv: sudo apt-get update
<DinoMuffin> RaeCurruth: gnome3 might use it also
<cristian_c> I have another question to ask yourself
<Rin> i havent even actually built the rig yet, im jsut wondering if it is even a feasable idea to install ubuntu
<israel> args[0]: mmm not sure
<ynniv> mcphail: that does it
<ynniv> apparently the package moved?
<DinoMuffin> RaeCurruth: sorry, I haven't used gnome in a long long time, i'm trying to remember
<cristian_c> I use Lubuntu 11.10
<mcphail> ynniv: it will have been updated to a newer version so the old url will be stale
<ynniv> i've never seen that before. do does this happen often?
<ynniv> s/do //
<mcphail> ynniv: all the time
<cristian_c> But I do not see the volume icon on the panel
<ynniv> hmm. ok, thanks :)
<theMPman> Rin: What hardware are you concerned about
<mcphail> ynniv: always refresh your package list before trying to install something
<Rin> ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
<cristian_c> I tried to add it, but I still do not see it
<israel> ynniv:apt-get update
<varikonniemi> hello, does anybody know a method to hide the removable devices notification in bottom right corner, under gnome-shell ?
<cristian_c> What can I do?
<ynniv> I'm automating with vagrant / chef, and the "apt" package specifically tries not to update too often
<mcphail> ynniv: perhaps that isn't the nest strategy
<ynniv> but having used apt and yum for years, I've never run into this
<args[0]> israel: no prob!
<mcphail> *best
<ynniv> clearly not if this is how packages are updated!
<args[0]> after editing .bash_profile, are changes taken into effect immediately?
<mcphail> ynniv: :)
<mcphail> args[0]: no
<ruhtra> list
<stephenh> vandal-: i'm determined to find an answer for this
<args[0]> mcphail: should i restart system?
<mcphail> args[0]: you can use "source ~/.bash_profile" to read them or just start a new shell
<theMPman> Rin: that motherboard has been confirmed to work with Ubuntu 9.10, 10.10. 11.04, and 11.10
<args[0]> or just some daemon?
<vandal-> stephenh, good luck then, i have some more important stuff to do now :)
<javier_> Hi! I installed banshee clutterflow extension, changed some of its properties and banshee crashed down.Can't make it work again, not even uninstalling clutterflow and reinstalling it. Any idea?
<theMPman> Rin: It was running kernel 2.6.38 but also runs 3.0.0-10
<DinoMuffin> javier_: when something crashes, to the logs!
<ynniv> thanks guys
<israel> javier_: sudo apt-get purge banshee and then install it again
<javier_> israel: the whole banshee?
<israel> javier_: ill do that :P
<xcyclist> Say, anyone else out there getting thunderbird without a send button in the latest upgrade?
<xcyclist> I cannot send any mail today.
<DinoMuffin> it's there for me
<xcyclist> DinoMuffin:  What do I do to be helpful?  You want a pastebin with a screen shot or something?
<jefferson> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<magicJ> xcyclist: I had that -  it cleared itself - I assume by next boot or upgrade
<DinoMuffin> xcyclist: I think it updated recently
<xcyclist> magicJ:  Okay, well, I upgraded, and then rebooted, and I still get it.
<xcyclist> In the last hour.
<magicJ> xcyclist:  do another of each
<mcphail> xcyclist: I haven't upgraded yet so can't comment. But do you have any extensions installed? Does it come back if you uninstall them?
<javier_> israel, I did what you advised, and banshee works, but I can't install again the extension, cause it makes crash once again
<jefferson> xcyclist: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_modeTried running in Mozilla Safe Mode?
<israel> javier_: then search the files of the extensions and deleted and try again to install
<xcyclist> Thanks guys.  I'll look at extensions and try another upgrade.  The Safe mode thing is an empty page Jefferson.  Thanks all.  I'll probably check back later.
<javier_> israel: you know where can I find the files of the extension? I tried with .banshee in home folder, but it doesn't exist...
<lotus-blade> is there a program to mount iso images?
<celthunder> lotus-blade: mount -o loopback
<israel> javier_: mm sorry i dont know where to search i dont use banshee =(
#ubuntu 2012-02-01
<javier_> israel: ok, thanks!
<DinoMuffin> lotus-blade: sudo mkdir /media/cdimg ; sudo mount <iso image here> /media/cdimg
<javier_> someone else has any idea, how to fix it? Repeat: I installed banshee-extension-clutterflow, everything fine, I changed some of its options and then I can't open banshee (except if I uninstall the extension, which I still would like to use). Ideas about to fix that?
<israel> javier_: you can try, sudo find / -name *banshee*
<DinoMuffin> that, or I think there's a program, like "furious iso mount" or something in the ubuntu package manager
<flowerpot> with System V init, you could start up in single user mode or bring a system from multi-user mode down to single-user mode (e.g. to perform maintenance).  How is this same task accomplished with Upstart?
<DinoMuffin> if you watn a gui
<javier_> DinoMuffin, what did you mean with "to the logs"? I think I've never done that
<DinoMuffin> javier_: when a program crashes, it will usually forward its error output to the /var/log directory
<DinoMuffin> normally syslog
<DinoMuffin> or, you can run the program from a terminal window
<mcphail> flowerpot: debian/ubuntu have never supported use of runlevels like that
<DinoMuffin> and it will forward it to the terminal window
<willdabeast> How do you boot a Windows XP cd if the current OS is Ubuntu, and on Startup I cannot access my keyboard to enter the BIOS. Is there a way to start the installation while logged in?
<acerimmer> willdabeast: you can't get to your bios?  that's not good
<Rin> so question, does linux have a huge database of drivers that it can access?
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: that's a task for your bios
<acerimmer> willdabeast: xp???  for what?
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: make sure that the CD drive is first inthe boot priority
<willdabeast> acerimmer, I can get to my bios, but it won't recognize my keyboard for some reason
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: or hold tab when you computer starts to choose a boot drive
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, yea that's what I am trying to change
<israel> willdabeast: weird cuestion, mmm change the keyboard usb by ps2 and try to get in the setup
<mcphail> Rin: the linux kernel is full of "drivers"
<Rin> so how does it choose which one it use, and does it do it automatically?
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: oh, what's your keyboard? USB?
<israel> willdabeast: try pressing F9
<mcphail> Rin: it chooses automatically and you rarely have to override it
<zennez0009> hello
<Rin> so basically, i create a live cd, and boot my new computer using that cd and it will autp configure most everything?
<willdabeast> israel, it didn't do anything.
<willdabeast> Dinomuffin, let me check
<zennez0009> anyone here uses zim wiki desktop?
<javier_> DinoMuffin, what I find tehre is "Jan 31 19:04:26 javier-Aspire-5742 kernel: [15809.971686] ptrace of non-child pid 26261 was attempted by: gdb (pid 26348)"
<mcphail> Rin: unless you are very unlucky, yes
<javier_> DinoMuffin, doesnt say a lot to me...
<Rin> alright.  that makes me feel a ton better about linux then.  XD
<israel> willdabeast: mmm then you need to enter setup and set boot secuence cd first
<DinoMuffin> javier_: but it's working now, correct?
<fbsd> hi
<mcphail> Rin: it is magic when it works... (which is most of the time)
<Rin> mind if a query you mcphail, and ask a few other questions i have on my mind?
<javier_> DinoMuffin, yes, because I unistalled the extension
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, the keyboard flashed on and turned off, it's not a keyboard problem though I use it on my computer all the time.
<mcphail> Rin: happy to reply in channel but I'm going to bed soon
<DinoMuffin> javier_: I've never used banshee, but has it updated recently? the extension may no longer be compatible
<Rin> ok, well, i was just wondering about how linux "drivers" come to be, are they done by the oem, or by other people?
<vandal-> willdabeast, i had similiar issue with pretty new usb keyboard. problem solved with usb to ps2 adapter ;)
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: it's possible that the BIOS doesn't like it though. If you have a PS2 adapter, try putting that on
<israel> willdabeast: told you earlier
<israel> willdabeast: weird cuestion, mmm change the keyboard usb by ps2 and try to get in the setup
<mcphail> Rin: bit of both. Some of the drivers have had to be reverse engineered
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: also, if you're running it through a KVM switch, it might get angry
<magicJ> willdabeast:  it is that the bios is too old to support usb
<javier_> DinoMuffin, but, the thing is, after installing the extension, it worked. I went then to its properties (of the extension), and make changed about the resolution that it displays some images. And then it crashed and never worked again. When I nuistall it, the changed i made in preferences are still there (I assume) and I don't get the chance to set them as they were at the beggining, because the program doesnt open
<Rin> and also, is there a tool inside of ubuntu itself that you can use to find new drivers for your hardware?
<DinoMuffin> javier_: have you tried deleting the config files?
<DinoMuffin> javier_: they're probably in your home folder somewhere
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, any other solutions? I don't have a ps2 cord
<javier_> DinoMuffin, I can't find it there, that's the problem. There is no .banshee folder
<mcphail> Rin: new drivers will be loaded automatically for new hardware. Ubuntu will offer alternative drivers if necessary
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: well, have you been able to access bios with that keyboard before?
<Rin> cool, so for the most part its all plug and play
<mcphail> Rin: as i said, when it works it is magic...
<Rin> also, what about games?  is there even a such thing as steam for linux?
<javier_> DinoMuffin, Ah! I found it! It's fixed :) Thanks a lot!
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, no I mean that keyboard works with my other computer, this computer it doesn't let me do anything after I enter the Boot Menu
<DinoMuffin> javier_:no prob :)
<mcphail> Rin: some steam games work. Steam itself runs through an application called "wine"
<Rin> and theres an app market im assuming, correct?
<mcphail> Rin: but don't expect much major-label support for ubuntu
<Rin> didnt figure to
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: ok, i guess i didn't hear the entire problem. if it stops working after you enter bios, then it sounds like the bios version may be buggy
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: or too old
<Rin> there needs to be though.. windows is too much of a monopoly
<dsirijus> could anyone help me with trackpoint (trakstyk by hp actually)? it freezes if i move it too fast (i have to move it REAL slow not to freeze)
<mcphail> Rin: there is a user-friendly "app-market" type interface
<israel> willdabeast: some pc dont let you use usb keyboards until de OS is running thats why you need to change for a ps2 plug
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: what israel said too
<dsirijus> it's recognized as ps2 mouse, and trackpad works just fine
<Rin> is there a such thing as java for linux?
<metasansana> Rin yup
<mcphail> Rin: of course
<metasansana> Java is multi platform
<willdabeast> dinomuffin and israel, is there a way to fix it if the bios is too old?
<Rin> and im assuming that means any java programs are able to be run in linux as well?
<alfredo72> Hi. I'm having audio issues since my last upgrade, audio is choppy, at best, music sounds as if played in a phonograph! some web videos work, some don't
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: flash the bios, if there's a newer version
<metasansana> Rin not any but most should
<mcphail> Rin: just about, yes
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: but you ususally have to be able to navigate the bios to flash it
<Rin> alrighty.  also, anything browser based should be just like on windows, right?
<komp24> i]
<komp24> oi
<alfredo72> anyone? help...?
<fbsd> accents in my keyboard doesn't work, somedy can help?
<mcphail> Rin: there is no real support for silverlight
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, ok is there a way to do it while logged in?
<metasansana> Rin: you may have font rendering issues but for the most part yup
<fbsd> somebody
<metasansana> silverlight barely exists
<Rin> is firefox not the same on ubuntu as windows?
<acerimmer> fbsd: System>Preferences>Keyboard
<mcphail> Rin: better on ubuntu
<Rin> thought so
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: flashing bios though ubuntu?
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: not that I know of
<Rin> so why would fonts mess up?
<mcphail> Rin: you can install the Windows fonts easily
<xcyclist> Back.  I looked through synaptic, deleted obvious related items, re-installed thunderbird twice, and made sure to get an -f dist-upgrade.  I see no difference.  I still cannot send an email, because the send window has no send button.
<alfredo72> anyone with some insight about audio problems?
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, alright thanks, appreciate all the help. Israel as well.
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: good luck
<Rin> ok, cool.
<xcyclist> $ uname -v
<xcyclist> #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:07:31 UTC 2012
<Rin> im definitely going to use ubuntu, maybe only as a dual boot, but still
<fbsd> acerimmer: i have already do that
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: what computer do you have?
<alfredo72> HP
<DinoMuffin> HP what
<alfredo72> desktop
<alfredo72> hold on
<DinoMuffin> I mean the model number
<mcphail> Rin: remeber you can try ubuntu by installing it from "within" windows
<Rin> i know.   im just saying, im already hooked on it
<Rin> just because of the community behind it
<Rin> let alone the magic
<mcphail> Rin: lol
<alfredo72> dinomuffin: pavillion slimline s5000
<willdabeast> dinomuffin and israel, is there a way to fix it if the bios is too old?
<Rin> im going to wait until ig et my new computer built, then ill be dual booting it
<willdabeast> dinomuffin and israel, is there a way to fix it if the bios is too old?
<willdabeast> dinomuffin and israel, is there a way to fix it if the bios is too old?
<FloodBot1> willdabeast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<metasansana> Rin: you can even run it in a vm
<Rin> vm?
 * Rin is a tech noob btw. XD
<metasansana> Rin virtual machine like virtual box
<Rin> i have no idea how to do one of those.
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: 1 sec
<alfredo72> thanks Dino
<metasansana> Rin: its actually straight forward
<Rin> explain?
<metasansana> like installing a new program
<Rin> please and thanks for all the help
<metasansana> Rin Virtual box allows you to install other operating systems without messing up your main one
<Rin> oh.  cool
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: does it only happen when using flash? or with everything?
<Rin> so is it running both OS's at the same time?
<alfredo72> Dino: everything, Banshee sounds as if played through a tin can
<metasansana> Rin think of it like you are running a guest operating system as a regular application
<alfredo72> some videos sound ok, most don't
<metasansana> Rin like you would Firefox or Internet explorer
<Rin> so its an OS as a single program inside of windows?
<Rin> and how do i set that up to be done?
<alfredo72> I have upgraded and updated everything
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: and you're using pulseaudio, correct?
<metasansana> Rin: Virtual Box is the application that you manage the Os guests from
<alfredo72> good question Dino, how do I find that out?
<Rin> how do i get Virtual box?
<metasansana> Rin: https://www.virtualbox.org/
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: open a terminal and type in pulseaudio
<DinoMuffin> it should say the dameon is running if you do
<alfredo72> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<alfredo72> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<DinoMuffin> alrighy
<alfredo72> getting anywhere?
<metasansana> Rin: they have documentation on the website two
<flowerpot> Is it possible to have a file system on a device without a partition?
<Rin> it seems as if oracle is a really big open source backer
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: i'm checking for bug reports
<alfredo72> cool, thanks Dino
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: unfortunately pulseaudio is a bit of a trainwreck
<metasansana> Rin: They acquired Sun Micro a while ago
<alfredo72> oook... so the recommendation is...
<metasansana> Rin: they have an agenda like any other corp
<dsirijus> also, it seems like the more cpu is hit, the more i get these cursor freezes (they last like second or two)
<html_5> how do i open port 5000 -5100 on ubuntu
<acerimmer> Found!  http://imagebin.org/196658
<Rin> well, any company out for money has an agenda
<aykut> slm
<KC-45> what irc clients do you guys recommend
<KC-45> im absolutely new to ubuntu
<Rin> but for now, ill just use it as a dual boot, so that i can play with it and see how it would work on its own.
<alfredo72> DinoMuffin: I began the sound troubleshooting procedure found in the ubuntu forums, but it seems that is for NO audio at all, which is NOT the case
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: can you check your syslog?
<Rin> thank you guys, for all the help.
<acerimmer> KC-45: ubuntu?  chatzilla works well in firefox.  xchat is also nice
<alfredo72> hold on Dino
<metasansana> Rin: no probs
<Rin> ill probably be back.  XD
<willdabeast> dinomuffin, I love you. ps2 keyboard worked ;)
<willdabeast> israel, I think you said to do that too, thank you
<alfredo72> DinoMuffin: check syslog as in typing "dmesg" in terminal?
<DinoMuffin> willdabeast: cool :)
<acerimmer> willdabeast: http://imagebin.org/196269
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: type in "cat /var/log/syslog | grep "pulse"
<DinoMuffin> "
<alfredo72> ok, hold on (thanks)
<alfredo72> bash: cat/var/log/syslog: No such file or directory
<DinoMuffin> there should be a space after cat
<alfredo72> my bad
<DinoMuffin> no worries
<alfredo72> ok, a bunch of data pops out
<alfredo72> do I copy paste that for you?
<DinoMuffin> mind putting it in a pastebin?
<willdabeast> Is there a way to rank people who answer questions up and down in this chatroom as a peon?
<alfredo72> no, not at all... HOW? (my handle is no joke)
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: pastebin.com, copy paste it in there and upload
<alfredo72> yes, I'm @ pastebin, upload to where?
<jefferson> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: there should be a large area in the middle of the page under "new paste"
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: paste it in there, and at the bottom click "submit"
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: then give me the link in your address bar
<alfredo72> gotcha, 1 min
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: sure
<alfredo72> Dino: http://pastebin.com/v38470Ec
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: thanks
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: oh I thought it was more than that lol
<alfredo72> no, bro, thanks to you
<evoandroidevo> does sshd recored who loged in and what they did
<cyberjorge> hi, i want to save the results of tailf
<cyberjorge> this doesn't work.. tailf /opt/zimbra/log/mailbox.log | grep -i email@domain.com > filetered.log
<cyberjorge> any suggestion?
<alfredo72> so I'm I going to have to take my computer out to the backyard and... shoot it?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: but good news, looks like your not the only one with this issue
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: well, hopefully not
<alfredo72> hahahaha! how could that be good news?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: means you probably don't got to shoot your computer ;)
<alfredo72> ok I won't
<alfredo72> so what's the prognosis Doc, Dino Sir?
<DinoMuffin> hmm
<altervain> hola?
<codepal> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libfreerdp1_1.0.0-0git1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<codepal>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/freerdp/keymaps/aliases', which is also in package libfreerdp0 0.8.2-2build1
<alfredo72> "hmm"? what do you mean by "hmmm"?!?!
<codepal> how to fix ? ^^
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: have you ever had it where it cuts out completely?
<vadi2> How can I cancel a dist upgrade? I did apt-get clean in the middle of it, and now it'll give me an error dialog for every single package ahead.
<alfredo72> Dino: no, maybe with some web videos
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ok
<alfredo72> DinoMuffin: but the audio is very low, choppy and sounds as if played through a can
<iarp> anyone have experience using setfacl? i'm trying to make a certain folder only write as nobody:users nomatter who writes to it, it always must be nobody:users
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: and i'm guessing you checked the physical connection and all that?
<evoandroidevo> does sshd recored who loged in and what they did?
<alfredo72> DinoMuffin: do I sound THAT stupid? ;)
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: lol, just gotta check all the bases
<alfredo72> I know, I know
<ActionParsnip> evoandroidevo: its logged in /var/log/auth.log
<xcyclist> thunderbird send problem:  I found I get this only on my main account on my laptop.  The secondary account puts up a good send window, but the primary does not.
<stephenh> evoandroidevo: no, only their login time
<stephenh> it does not do any sort of auditing
<xcyclist> So, it appears to be something got corrupted in my account.
<stephenh> well history of what they did
<codepal> nm fixed it with dpkg --force-all
<recon69_lap> g
<evoandroidevo> ok thanks guys
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: alrighty, try opening up "alsamixer" in a terminal
<alfredo72> Dino: I've already done that, all bars are cranked all the way up and are not muted
<xcyclist> Anyone know where to look for stuff that might mess up thunderbird configurations so I can just start over without losing my email history?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: i was gunna suggest reducing the PCA to < 70%
<acerimmer> xcyclist: I'd guess there're in your /home and are hidden by default.
<alfredo72> ok, hold on
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: i believe that it has to digitally amplify the sound if it's above that
<alfredo72> ummm. Dino? there is no PCA bar
<DinoMuffin> :|
<alfredo72> PCM?
<DinoMuffin> oh PCM
<DinoMuffin> yeah, sorry
<alfredo72> lol
<DinoMuffin> that about blew my brain
<alfredo72> hahahaha
<alfredo72> ok, so it's either 71 or 69, no way of putting 70
<DinoMuffin> 69 then
<DinoMuffin> try running some music afterwards
<kah_> i've been running virtualbox for about a week now with ubuntu, shutting it down, starting it up and now I just shut it down and started it and out of the blue I get no launcher or top tab, any ideas? it looks like this http://www.screencast.com/t/CH47jtwa4
<alfredo72> ok, one sec
<DinoMuffin> kah_: did you restart it?
<alfredo72> Dino: YOU EFFIN ROCK!!!!
<kah_> several times
<kah_> DinoMuffin: several times
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: sweet :D
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: aparently there is some issues with the alsa driver when it amplifies sound
<alfredo72> can't believe that did it (I'm POSITIVE I hadn't touched anything there)
<kah_> i can click on the top tab and will get the pull down menus
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: i'll put it in a bug report
<kah_> and they show up
<alfredo72> thanks dude
<alfredo72> so what can I do for you?
<kah_> but launchy and the top menu bar are transparent
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: if it just updated, it you might not of had to do anything
<xcyclist> acerimmer:  okay, well I've looked in the .thunderbird directory, and it is pretty obscure, and has no serious difference from my other account.
<alfredo72> I know: " aguy walks into a bar carring a briefcase..."
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: lol, dont worry about it. i do this stuff for fun
<alfredo72> so one last question: do I put all the bars in the "white zone"? all are cranked all the way up to red
<acerimmer> xcyclist: I've been know to delete hidden config files.  logout/login and it forces a rebuild of the config.
<kah_> DinoMuffin: any idea? :D
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: the rest shouldn't matter, PCM is the one to look out for
<DinoMuffin> kah_: 1 sec
<alfredo72> DinoMuffin:
<alfredo72> cool, thanks a lot bro, really appreciate that
<alfredo72> and another (less important) question, this one I can live with: my monitor  is out of range but there is no option for the resolution ... any ideas on that one?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: no prob man
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: is it on DVI or VGA?
<alfredo72> ok, I hjaven't got a clue
<DinoMuffin> kah_: try reinstalling gnome_panel in the synaptic package manager
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ok, is it LCD or CRT?
<alfredo72> LCD I guess... flat screen, not a year old
<artichoku> howdie howdie! how's it hangin'?
<DinoMuffin> it's probably DVI then
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: open a terminal and type "xrandr"
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: any resolutions showing up?
<alfredo72> Dino: yeah, a whole bunch of them
<DinoMuffin> but they don't show up in the display options?
<alfredo72> oh they do, it's just that the one spcific for my stupid monitor doesn't
<DinoMuffin> oh, its on a non-native resolution?
<DinoMuffin> hm
<alfredo72> well it's a resolution HP thought is really cool?
<ActionParsnip> alfredo72: what video chip do you use?
<Oer> alfredo72, what resolution exactly ?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: I have to wonder now if it's actually connected through VGA, rather than DVI
<alfredo72> that's what I'm trying to find out without shutting down the computer
<alfredo72> how wpould I know that?
<ActionParsnip> alfredo72: lspci | grep -i vga    what is output?
<DinoMuffin> well VGA will likely be a thick black cable with a blue end
<DinoMuffin> DVI will have a white end
<alfredo72> VGA it is
<DinoMuffin> yeah
<haylo> vga has a bunch of pins
<DinoMuffin> it might not be detecting the monitor correctly
<haylo> linux sux with some resolutions alfredo72 2nd monitor im guessing?
<DinoMuffin> you can force a specific resolution with xrandr
<DinoMuffin> if memory serves me
<semitones> ActionParsnip: hey, you told me a long time ago to unload psmouse and reload it when my computer resumed from sleep
<haylo> cool DinoMuffin il try that
<alfredo72> haylo: nope this is the monitor that came with the computer
<alfredo72> DinoMuffin: cool, how?
<semitones> ActionParsnip: is there a way to make that happen every time I come back from sleep, automatically?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: gotta remember how lol, 1 sec
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<semitones> ActionParsnip: also is that still the best way of dealing with the problem of the touchpad not working properly?
<alfredo72> sure, no prob
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ah yeah, that link ben posted would do it
<alfredo72> thanks Ben64
<DinoMuffin> hmm
<alfredo72> Dino: it should be 1366x768
<DinoMuffin> wow you have to know the specific h and v sync timings?
<Ben64> 1366x768 isn't that strange
<DinoMuffin> yeah but he's not using dvi
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<alfredo72> Dino: those would be H = 48kHz V = 60 Hz
<ActionParsnip> semitones: sure, make a script to unload and reload the module, then run:  gksudo gedit  /etc/pm/sleep.d/90_psmouse     and you will need text like #2 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334429
<DinoMuffin> hm
<evoandroidevo> 1024x600 :D small screen eh
<alfredo72> Ben64 so basically I follow instructions on the thread you kindly provided?
<Ben64> alfredo72: yeah, should do it
<ActionParsnip> semitones: same deal here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+question/176273
<ActionParsnip> semitones: also: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<ActionParsnip> semitones: says how its done too
<ActionParsnip> semitones: the last one is probably the way forward
<DinoMuffin> oh ok
<semitones> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll look at that one then
<DinoMuffin> til about cvt
<DinoMuffin> neat
<evoandroidevo> is there anything that records the screen in Ubuntu kinda like fraps for windows
<semitones> ActionParsnip: it had been a while... I was hoping an update would have fixed it by now. I was avoiding upgrading away from 10.10 because I didn't want to deal with trackpad issues
<SonWighFac9> yeah the new gnome 3 have a built in screen recorder
<DinoMuffin> evoandroidevo: have you tried "desktop recorder" in ubuntu package manager?
<ActionParsnip> evoandroidevo: recordmydesktop or byzanz
<evoandroidevo> yea i have tried it but i couldnt get it to save the video
<alfredo72> uh, Ben64, quick question: I assume the mode I want doesn't exist so I have to input the second line of code?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: some touchpads hate being hibernated
<evoandroidevo> i tried recordmydesktop
<whiteLime> anyone have any cool ideas i can do on ubuntu school server
<whiteLime> ?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: yeah, after you enter cvt, copy what's after the Modeline bit
<ActionParsnip> evoandroidevo: or xvidcap
<ActionParsnip> whiteLime: in what way?
<evoandroidevo> is xvidcap the package name
<alfredo72> ok, hope that doesnty make me go blind
<ActionParsnip> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu12 (oneiric), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2808 kB
<evoandroidevo> man the bot in here is so useful
<whiteLime> ActionParsnip anyway as long as its legal.
<Guest1635> vrms
<alfredo72> Dino, I'm at a loss here
<alfredo72> sorry
<alfredo72> mind walking me through this one?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ok, well try entering this in first "xrandr --addmode VGA 1366x768"
<alfredo72> ok, cause I entered "xrandr --newmode <Mode``Line>" and got mode bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: oh, well the stuff in angle brackets is where you add in the values from cvt
<semitones> ActionParsnip: xinput list shows ps/2 mouse and alpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as both existing on my computer. Am I safe just configiuring the alps?
<alfredo72> Dino: hahaha, I AM stupid
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: lol, we've all done it
<alfredo72> and after that I got "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<alfredo72> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA""
<evoandroidevo>  whats the min requirements for 64bit?
<evoandroidevo> as in ram
<DinoMuffin> oh
<DinoMuffin> make VGA VGA1
<alfredo72> ok
<DinoMuffin> evoandroidevo: how much ram do you have?
<evoandroidevo> 1G
<DinoMuffin> it'll run
<kah_> DinoMuffin: ok, I'm not quite sure how to reinstall gnome_panel in the synaptic package manager
<alfredo72> Dino: same message: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<alfredo72> xrandr: cannot find output "VGA1"
<semitones> ActionParsnip: take a look at the last thing on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad -- is that gconftool command relevant?
<ickefes> hi guys! i have a VIA 1708S internal sound card which both Windows and Ubuntu detects as "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)". How do I install it with VIA drivers? Regards.
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: :/
<alfredo72> Dino: LOL
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ok, type in xrandr and tell me what output is connected
<klh> if a printer dont work w/ cups would it work with cloudprint via ubuntu?
<alfredo72> Dino: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<alfredo72> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1368 x 768, maximum 1368 x 768
<alfredo72> default connected 1368x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<alfredo72>    1368x768       50.0*
<alfredo72>    1360x768       51.0     52.0
<alfredo72>    1280x720       53.0
<alfredo72>    1024x768       54.0     55.0     56.0
<FloodBot1> alfredo72: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DinoMuffin> kah_: in the search bar, put in gnome-panel (not gnome_panel, sorry), and click mark for reinstallation
<ActionParsnip> semitones: not sure dude, Gnome3 uses dconf
<kah_> i can't see anything..
<ActionParsnip> semitones: i'd use the wake up script thing personally
<kah_> DinoMuffin: i can call up the terminal.. can i do it from there?
<DinoMuffin> oh
<DinoMuffin> that's so weird
<DinoMuffin> it sees 1368 but not 1366
<kah_>  it looks like this http://www.screencast.com/t/CH47jtwa4
<Guest36229> yo waz up homies
<semitones> ActionParsnip: that's what I was going to do too, until I read the page with the xinput commands you put up. I'll go back to writing the wakeup scrpt
<Guest36229> ...... yo?
<semitones> ActionParsnip: this also has some confusing stuff that might be relevant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: I think you got muted
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: :(
<alfredo72> no, here it is: http://pastebin.com/nJe8tDiA
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: oh, nevermind
<evoandroidevo> is 12.04 torrent only download?
<alfredo72> a small faux pass on my IRC etiquette
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: lol
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ok, try entering in that command from earlier, but make VGA1 default this time
<alfredo72> Dino, if this goes wrong what's the worst that could happen?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: well, it shouldn't do anything if you're just adding a mode
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: hopefully it will show up in the display settings
<maum> how can Iisten radio on ubuntu?
<semitones> ActionParsnip: is this what I want to save as "etc/pm/sleep.d/90_psmouse" ?
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824650/
<alfredo72>  Dino: so the command would be... I'm lost here
<alfredo72> xrandr --newmode <1366x768>
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: try "xrandr --addmode default 1366x768"
<alfredo72> ok will do
<evoandroidevo> where is the power settings to change how long it takes for the computer to lock
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: it might not do anything though
<alfredo72> you were right Dino: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<alfredo72> xrandr: cannot find mode "1366x768"
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: ok
<evoandroidevo> nevermind found it
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: lemme check one thing
<alfredo72> by all means
<semitones> ActionParsnip: i don't understand the original script so I hope i'm doing it right
<html_5> how do i open port 5000 -5100 on ubuntu
<infekted> how do you call on a browser in ubuntu and i mean not a specific one just default
<kah_> DinoMuffin: hmmm if i take off hte 3d acceleration on the virtualbox, all is better
<pfifo> infekted, `/etc/alternatives/x-www-browser`
<kah_> DinoMuffin: since im only programming ruby i guess i don't need the 3d +D
<infekted> thanx
<pfifo> html_5, you dont have todo anything, the firewall is open by default, if you closed ports then just reopen them the same way
<infekted> it didnt do the default but it instead opened epiphany
<pfifo> silly xchant, why you no remember my hide join/part messages settings
<html_5> trying to setup a local ftp/like such  server locally... but i dont know how, (filezilla) pfifo
<infekted> i have chromium as default
<infekted> but i dont want to straight call on chromium
<infekted> hold on im going to try something
<pfifo> infekted, you can run `update-alternatives` to select the default x-www-browser
<infekted> got it
<infekted> thanx man
<pfifo> html_5, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<semitones> if I want to make a script that runs a command on resume from sleep, is this how to do it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824650/ --> /etc/pm/sleep.d/90_psmouse ?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: aparently vesa likes to round things
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: >:/
<evoandroidevo> i have a stupid question but why do alot of people still use 10.04 or 10.10
<alfredo72> huh? vesa?
<infekted> would you know how to call on default instant messenger?
<semitones> evoandroidevo: because 11.04 introduces bugs :( >:(
<semitones> i'm so sorry I ever updated
<pfifo> !lts | evoandroidevo
<ubottu> evoandroidevo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: basically cvt won't give me the paramaters for 1366x768 because vesa rounds to the nearist 8
<DinoMuffin> so imma try something else
<Glowball> Hi. I have been using the Chromium beta ppa on Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick (https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta) for a while now, but recently, Chromium has stopped updating. It is still in 15.0.874.106, while the ppa lists a newer version available for Maverick. In Ubuntu Software Center, only the libvpx package is listed, not chromium-browser.
<evoandroidevo> isnt 12.04 going to be a LTS
<alfredo72> ok, I think I get what you said, not that I understood the way you said it
<pfifo> infekted, look in /etc/alternatives... IM programs might not have defaults since there all different
<pooltable> help installed firefox 10???
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: actually, can you tell me what monitor you have?
<pfifo> Glowball, 10.10 is out of date
<pfifo> evoandroidevo, yes 12.04 will be LTS
<Glowball> pfifo: It is still supported till April. And the ppa still lists a newer version of Chromium for Marverick.
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: is it "great wall"
<DinoMuffin> ?
<alfredo72> as in "made in china"?
<alfredo72> lol
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: well, I saw a report sayign that some of those monitors say they can support higher resolutions when they really cant
<pfifo> Glowball, since its a ppa theres no real EOL, the maintainer mostlikely just doesnt update it.
<DinoMuffin> and they just scale it back
<alfredo72> weird... can't find model or make
<semitones> if I want to make a script that runs a command on resume from sleep, is this how to do it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/824650/ --> /etc/pm/sleep.d/90_psmouse ? (ping: ActionParsnip)
<DinoMuffin> :S
<Glowball> pfifo: If you click on the link, it says there is a newer version available in the PPA. Ubuntu just doesn't pic it up.
<Glowball> pick*
<dsirijus> so, i guess my trackpoint (recognized as "ps/2 generic mouse") is something like guest mouse to touch pad
<dsirijus> all ran as evdev drivers
<alfredo72> oh here: HPS1931a
<dsirijus> and trackpoint doesn't work (locks every few seconds of usage)
<panosdk> hi can someone tell me how can i automount my win partition.Its sda1 but i cant find in on pysdm
<dsirijus> can i run it as separate mouse or something?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: well, one thing you can try is setting the monitor to 1280x768
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: it might look a bit better
<dsirijus> (it even shows in settings as plain mouse)
<jason> hello??
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: but until I find out the timings for 1366x768, I cant generate the xrandr command
<pfifo> Glowball, its saying that the build failed
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: brb
<alfredo72> ok, no worries Dino,
<Glowball> pfifo: Oh, you're right O.o The packages are only about the source version number?
<alfredo72> oh, you mean you'd write them now?
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here mind helping me out with my hardware acceleration?  I still can't get it working.  Ubuntu 11.04, Intel HD 3000 and nVidia GeForce 520M, both controlled via Optimus.  I've tried this https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting and https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Upgrading-on-Ubuntu , and after resetting numerous times I still have no luck.
<dsirijus> no one has any idea? this is killing me, completely unusable
<pfifo> Glowball, what do you mean?
<JermBob> hey how can i remove the mail icon in the top menu bar on my ubuntu 11.10 install please ?
<pooltable> help installed firefox 10???
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: back
<Glowball> pfifo: The package list at the end of the page lists v17 as the latest version. Synaptic/Software Centre can't find it and won't update higher than 15.
<DinoMuffin> well, to add a new resolution to xrandr, you have to have the sync timings
<DinoMuffin> but cvt won't give it to me for that resolution
<bazhang> JermBob, right click remove from panel after unlock from panel ?
<pfifo> Glowball, ohh, well if the build failed, then launchpad wont make a package for it
<somsip> pooltable: where are you trying to install it from?
<JermBob> bazhang its not the panel its the main bar at the top which has shutdown and stuff on it ?
<alfredo72> Dino: how would the sync timings look like? as an example?
<Glowball> pfifo: So there still is something wrong which prevents my Ubuntu from updating to the latest version, right?
<bazhang> JermBob, yes, try that
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: well the command, in the end, should look somethign like "xrandr --addmode "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync"
<pfifo> Glowball, no, you just have to wait for the build to be fixed, then the latest version will be available in the repo
<JermBob> bazhang if i right click it or anything it gives me a list of Avaliable, Away, Busy, Invisible, Offline | Clear
<pooltable> somsip here it is on desktop
<alfredo72> Dino; ah, but nothing the monitor itself could give me
<JermBob> its that dumb chat thing that it comes with
<pooltable> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download/Mozilla-Firefox,0301-7374-37899.html
<wchan_> im using xubuntu. i want to create a launcher to eclipse .. how can i do it?  i created one and it says it cant find my JRE ... how can i ensure the launcher does something like source ~/.bashrc before launching the ecilpse
<somsip> pooltable: what have you downloaded?
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: nope
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: have you tried setting it to 1280x768?
<alfredo72> Dino: so I guess that will remain unsolved
<alfredo72> yes but not much improvement
<pooltable> somsip firefox-10.0.tar.bz2
<pfifo> wchan_, you could try running it like this `PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/bin /full/path/to/eclipse`
<somsip> pooltable: nah - I can't help you with installing form source
<wchan_> pfifo: no semicolon needed?
<pfifo> wchan_, no thats all 1 command
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here mind helping me out with my hardware acceleration?  I still can't get it working.  Ubuntu 11.04, Intel HD 3000 and nVidia GeForce 520M, both controlled via Optimus.  I've tried this https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting and https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Upgrading-on-Ubuntu , and after resetting numerous times I still have no luck.
<pooltable> somsip ok i just have a take a few day to the they update it o well
<alfredo72> Dino: changed settings but everything looks awful! all fuzzy
<somsip> pooltable: that would be the easiest and recommended course of action
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: change em back
<alfredo72> Dino: so I'll just keep on searching, thanks anyway
<alfredo72> oh I did, instantly! lol
<pooltable> somsip at least my $$ windows will have it now
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: yeah, sorry bout that. maybe someone on the ubuntu forums could help more
<DinoMuffin> alfredo72: or if I could find the timings for that resolution
<alfredo72> no worries Dino, the audio thing was important, it was driving me crazy
<html_5> trying to setup a local ftp/like such  server locally... but i dont know how, (filezilla)
<alfredo72> this one helps
<dsirijus> could someone tell me how to load some different driver for a pointing device?
<ablyss> BlueProtoman, have you tried http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html
<dsirijus> it is evdev now, i think i need synaptics
<JohnnyonFlame> ccmake is not present in cmake's package
<clea_> yes
<grysa> wtf
<JohnnyonFlame> anyone knows how to fix?
<grysa> hellooooo nb speak spanish
<scientes> !es | grysa
<ubottu> grysa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Miggs> Hi guys. I got myself into a spot of PPA trouble with Pidgin. I'm trying to clean it up but apt is giving me an error that I don't know how to deal with. Can someone please look at this http://pastie.org/3292911 and give me a hint?
<scientes> Miggs, what files are in ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ablyss> Miggs, whats a PPA
<scientes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ablyss> thx
<Miggs> scientes: morgan@lappy:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | grep -i pidgin  finds nothing.
<Miggs> There is also no mention of pidgin in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pfifo> ubottu, thanks but wheres the $20 you owe me?
<ubottu> pfifo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ablyss> Miggs, so basically your PPA wants to install something but your system does not support it
<scientes> OK, then it is some PPA-foo, i'm not sure about how all that stuff works
<metasansana> wow ubottu responds!
<Miggs> The ppa has been purged already and I can't find anywhere where that could be being referenced.
<ablyss> Miggs, you use sudo apt-get update you should see the PPA in the list
<scientes> Miggs, apt-get update
<metasansana> :(
<Miggs> I've already done that a bunch but I'll do it again now
<scientes> Miggs, then do apt-get remove pidgin && apt-get install pidgin
<scientes> or apt-get -t your-version-codename install pidgin
<haylo> miggs put in synaptic and then deselcet pigin and go ahead and install- it will just install the dependencis
<Miggs> No mention of pidgin in the apt-get update output.
<jtannenbaum> I'm on 10.04 and my monitor resolution is screwed up. I knew this because the bottom left corner of my screen can do this: http://i.imgur.com/fRtex.png
<jtannenbaum> it's clearly cut off
<jtannenbaum> changing the resolution just makes it obviously messed up
<Miggs> morgan@lappy:~$ sudo apt-get remove pidgin leads to Package pidgin is not installed, so not removed
<pfifo> Miggs, according to the pastebin, pidgin is trying to install a pidgin-data that is too new for it to use, so I am thinking your trying to install a non-ppa version of pidgin that is pulling in a ppa verson of pidgin-data, double check your PPA and ensure your desired package isnt named something different from just plain 'pidgin'
<haylo> miggs it sounds like you tried to remove pigin then reinstall it?
<ablyss> jtannenbaum, do you have reset or recalibrate button on your monitor?
<jtannenbaum> don't think so, it might be in the menu
<haylo> yeah i dont think you should draw pigin from a ppa- its in almost every repo i think
<Miggs> haylo: that's right - I used the ppa on the pidgin site then cleared that out so I could use the one in the Ubuntu repo instead.
<ablyss> jtannenbaum, maybe restarting gdm
<scientes> Miggs, apt-get remove pidgin && apt-get install pidgin
<haylo> Miggs, put the name in synaptic
<haylo> that will tell you the depends Miggs
<Miggs> scientes: apt says pidgin is not installed so it can't remove it, then the install has the error in nthe pastie.
<Miggs> haylo: Cheers, I'll give that a try.
<haylo> then deselct it and install those depends will still be selected
<haylo> its a pain but at least it gives you some options
<jtannenbaum> ablyss: I've restarted the computer, which I assume restarts gdm
<jtannenbaum> and no luck
<jtannenbaum> anything I can install? the resolution in general looks kind of garbage, like everything is very slightly fuzzy
<abstrakt> can I install a 32bit firefox?
<abstrakt> I need to run the flash debugger plugin, but it's only available for 32bit (apparently)
<pfifo> abstrakt, you might have to build form source
<abstrakt> ouch
<pfifo> abstrakt, along with all its 32bit deps, but in the end, you can install a 32bit FF
<dmitry_> good evening, I have  aproblem using the ls command in ubuntu, every time I type in the command it seems to look for a directory
<dmitry_> giving me the error bash: ls: No such file or directory
<jeremiah_> how do i figure out the size of a file in linux?
<Ben64> jeremiah_: ls -ho <file>
<pfifo> jeremiah_, ls -lh <filename>
<jeremiah_> <Ben64> what?
<dmitry_> hmm it doesn't work I'm trying to us "ls -la" command
<Timmaah> hey guys.. got a bizarre bug. Currently coding on a big piece of work and I'm in the process of editing it.. and the file becomes read-only. I then change file permissions.. nope.. rw-rw--r.. I then try to sudo su.. to see if I can fix it that way but get the following error message: "Sudo: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/%user/0: Read-only file system
<JermBob> whats the command to list all running processes ? ps - ??
<jeremiah_> <pfifo> what??
<pfifo> dmitry_, try `/bin/ls`
<Ben64> jeremiah_: you asked how to figure out the size of a file....
<meberhart> ps -aux
<dmitry_> all I get is bash: ls: No such file or directory
<Timmaah> Other files in the directory have the same issue.. outside that directory i can edit the files. Directory permissions are create/delete files :/
<Timmaah> any ideas?
<dagerik> How can I find out what version of sudo I have?
<subb1> os> ubuntu lucid. Not able to find grub.conf or menu.lst file. how do i edit grub options?
<meberhart> JermBob - ps -aux
<JermBob> thannks meberhart
<jeremiah_> <Ben64> but what am i soppose to do with that?!
<Ben64> type it
<dmitry_> ok awesome, tI think I delteted this from my PATH variable
<pfifo> jeremiah_, it a command intended to be run on the command line
<jeremiah_> <pfifo> tried, and did not work
<JermBob> anyone know the process name for the chat program that comes installed on ubuntu ? i want to remove the mail icon at the top of the screen as its no use to me
<ablyss> jtannenbaum, i try signing in as guest user
<pfifo> jeremiah_, what didnt work?
<jooic> ooi
<dr_willis> JermBob:  i think the webupd8 blog site had that mentioned in their ubuntu tweaking guide
<semitones> Does ubuntu still use HAL as of 11.10?
<ablyss> jtannenbaum, its possible your settings are fubar
<JermBob> dr_willis thanks ill check it out
<dr_willis> semitones:  its slowly being phased out. I dont think hal is included by default
<jeremiah_> <pfifo> typing that in it brought up an error
<dr_willis> !hal | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<pfifo> jeremiah_, what was the error?
<semitones> dr_willis: I wonder if this page should be updated to include that at the top: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHal
<semitones> dr_willis: I got there from a page saying that trackpad problems could be HAL related
<Miggs> haylo: Thank you very much for the help - synaptic pointed me in the right direction and I got it sorted out.
<jeremiah_> l<pfifo> s: cannot access tree63: No such file or directory
<Ben64> jeremiah_: you have to use it on a file that exists
<dmitry_> Can anyone also help me figure out why this doesn't work:
<dmitry_> dmitry@dmitry-desktop:~$ PATH=$PATH:$HOME/dmitry/arm-2007q3/bin/
<dmitry_> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/dmitry/arm-2007q3/bin/
<dmitry_> dmitry@dmitry-desktop:~$ arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<dmitry_> arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<FloodBot1> dmitry_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmitry_> arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc: command not found
<njmikell0226> running 11.04, how do i install a theme found on gnome-look.org? noob to linux
<jeremiah_> <Ben64> it does! it is on my desktop
<dr_willis> njmikell0226:  depends on what the theme is for.
<semitones> could someone take a look at this forum thread and point me in the right direction? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11655215#post11655215
<haylo> awesome Miggs :)
<Ben64> jeremiah_: you have to be in that directory, or specify the full path of the file you want
<pfifo> jeremiah_, make sure to include the path ex. `ls -lh /path/to/file.ext` or use the cd command to navigate to the directory in question... or just run `ls` by itself to determine what files are in your working direstory
<semitones> script-writing, resume, and suspend question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11655215#post11655215
<evoandroidevo> how do i update kernel to latest stable?
<Ben64> evoandroidevo: check in the update manager
<njmikell0226> meaning?. gtk? is what is shows, but no idea. its android ICS theme
<pfifo> dmitry_, pastebin that info and I might be able to read it
<dmitry_> sorry I'm just trying to PATH=$PATH:$HOME/dmitry/arm-2007q3/bin/
<evoandroidevo> lol i has ICS on my phone
<dmitry_> but i get  PATH=$PATH:$HOME/dmitry/arm-2007q3/bin/
<jeremiah_> <pfifo> way to compex but whatever
<dmitry_> I mean    arm-none-linux-gnueabi-gcc: command not found
<pfifo> dmitry_, setting your path shouldnt try to call a cross gcc
<dmitry_> sorry can you explain?
<dr_willis> njmikell0226:  could be a gnome shell theme, or a gtk2, or gtk3 theme.. the webupd8 blog site has a PPA setup with a lot of differnt themes.  plus guides on using them
<dr_willis> njmikell0226:  i thinkyou are refering to the ICS gnome-shell theme. which is in the webupd8 ppa.
<pfifo> dmitry_, it looks like your trying to set your path, right? that doesnt involve running any commands
<evoandroidevo> dr_willis arent you the one that fully install ubuntu on a 16gb flash drive so that u could use the dd command on it
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/holo-android-ice-cream-sandwich-like.html       ICS gnome shell/gtk3 theme
<dr_willis> evoandroidevo:  its a 32gb flash  :)  running on it right now
<pfifo> I want a 32gb flash :(
<dr_willis> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dr_willis> /dev/sdf1              29G   11G   17G  40% /
<Ben64> dr_willis: what speed is the flash?
<dr_willis> using 11 out of 17gb on it at the moment - i wonder where i partioned the other 16gb at...
<dmitry_> <pfifo> what should I do instead? I'm trying to follow this tutorial, http://groups.google.com/group/beagleboard/browse_thread/thread/452ba83aa2bd69aa
<dr_willis> Ben64:  normal usb2
<evoandroidevo> wish i had a 32gb too but anyways say it was a 16gb how would i dd the flash drive over with out makeing the partion 16gb how would u make it bigger
<Ben64> dr_willis: i mean the actual speed...
<dr_willis> Ben64:  no idea.
<pfifo> dmitry_, is your cross compiler working?
<Ben64> dr_willis: any of my flash drives would be horribly slow for a running system
<semitones> hey -- could i get  a sanity check on a script I'm making?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  just a sandisk i found on same.
<Ben64> dr_willis: sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdf
<evoandroidevo> Ben64 so are mine
<dr_willis> work time for me. bbl.
<dr_willis> may be nback in about 20 min
<pfifo> Ben64, Ive been stuck with a 1GB flash for the last year, if you use casper+toram it runs really fast :)
<Ben64> aw
<Ben64> he left
<evoandroidevo> i have a 4gb for my live usb
<Karmaon> fucking hell, why does filezilla crash every time?
<bazhang> Karmaon, no cursing here
<Karmaon> bazhang: sorry
<semitones> bazhang: could you take a look at a script that i don't understand real quick
<Ben64> my flash drive =  Timing buffered disk reads:   48 MB in  3.11 seconds =  15.43 MB/sec
<bazhang> semitones, to accomplish what
<Ben64> my boot drive =  Timing buffered disk reads:  424 MB in  3.01 seconds = 141.02 MB/sec
<jin> hi
<pfifo> semitones, try rmmod instead
<semitones> bazhang: to accompish a fixing of my trackpad by automatically running a line in bash that I currently type every time I resume from sleep
<semitones> pfifo: just replace modprobe with rmmode?
<evoandroidevo> im getting a 16gb class 10 micro sd for my phine ^.^
<Ben64> semitones: what do you type each time
<pfifo> semeion, disregard that, if you type it and it works on the command line then rmmod isnt needed
<pfifo> semitones, what is the script just not executing on resume?
<semitones> Ben64: "sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse" -- if I could get it to run every resume, that would be great.
<Ben64> sudo is probably the problem
<semitones> pfifo: I don't know bash scripting, or how to make a script run on resume
<Ben64> how would a script enter your password
<pfifo> Ben64, the script should be running as root though
<Nach0z> semitones: pfifo: you can have crontab execute something on startup using the @reboot instead of the * * * * * at the front of the command
<semitones> pfifo: this is the one I copied from someone else: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11655215#post11655215 (look at the last post)
<DinoMuffin> why would you have a script enter your password
<DinoMuffin> defeats the purpose
<Girffe> Hey, I'm trying to change the appearance of Ubuntu, but when I use gnome color chooser to change the color of the top panel, it only changes part of it
<Ben64> pfifo: not sure if it does
<dmitry_> yes, it seems to be working if I run it fromthat directory
<evoandroidevo> if u run a script dont u have to enter the password after sudo excutes before it contunes
<pfifo> semeion, im already looking at it, when you run `sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse` does it fix your mouse?
<Ben64> semitones: remove the sudo from the script
<Nach0z> Got a question for yall that's more technical than most of what I know about ubuntu
<pfifo> dmitry_, can you try your command once more and pastebin everything it says
<dmitry_> I got it, it was supposed to be PATH=$PATH:$HOME/arm-2007q3/bin/
<Nach0z> when I try to start up, my ubuntu refused to connect to the system bus, so I get no networking
<semitones> pfifo: yes, it fixes the mouse. it's really handy!
<semitones> Ben64: got it
<Nach0z> says that it can't connect to /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket or something
<dmitry_> do I need to export the PATH to save it? Will it overwrite the existing paths?
<pfifo> dmitry_, and by pastebin I mean http://fpaste.org not ctrl+v in this channel
<evoandroidevo> or pastbin.com lol
<pfifo> semitones, then perhaps your forgot to chmod 0755 the file?
<javier_> Hi! I installed coverflow extension for banshee and then changed its options (selected more resolution for some images it displays). After that, banshee crashed , and I can only make it work if I uninstall the extension, that I still would like to use. I believe the problem are those settings I made in coverflow extension, that persist after uninstalling and reinstalling it. Is there a way to reset those properties manually>? Thanks!
<evoandroidevo> oh forgot the e always do that
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: so, how do you get it connected afterwards?
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: I don't. it never connects
<DinoMuffin> oh
<semitones> pfifo: i haven't saved the file yet, I just wanted to see if it made sense. Right now it looks like it would run the command when I suspended too, which doesn't make sense to me
<DinoMuffin> can you post the exact log entry
<DinoMuffin> ?
<Nach0z> um. I can look. where's the system log in Ubuntu again?
<DinoMuffin> /var/log
<pfifo> semitones, ohh well you should try it and adjust accordingly, there doesnt seem to be any problems with the script
<Nach0z> thanks. one sec
<Girffe> When I try to edit the color of the panel in Ubuntu using Gnome color chooser, it only does this:
<Girffe> http://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q594/Girffe/ubuntu.png
<Girffe> Is there a way to change the color of the entire bar>
<semitones> pfifo: alright I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: what's the actual logfile called that I'm looking in?
<Nach0z> oh nevermind
<DinoMuffin> probably either dmseg or syslog
<Xdoc> Whos going to be Preident
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: pasting into pastebin now. I'm not actually ON my ubuntu right now, it's a different partition on this laptop, I'm just accessing the partition through an EXT3 reader
<pfifo> Xdoc, #ubuntu-offtopic is going to win
<DinoMuffin> ok
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: http://pastebin.com/pAMHge1P
<DinoMuffin> thankies
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: hope you can help with this. I've tried a dozen times to fix this setup. I'd just reinstall manually if I had the disk and some way to keep my encrypted home folder thingy.
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: looks like a known bug
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: I aint had a look at that partition in almost three months so... dunno XD
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859432
<DinoMuffin> try wegorz solution
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: thanks.lemme try this out
<DinoMuffin> k
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: ffs cygwin can't access the drive XD this might take a while
<DinoMuffin> cygwin?
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: Um. What if there's no /var/lock? :S
<DinoMuffin> why not boot into that partition?
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: cuz is broke :|
<Nach0z> but yeah it looks like i'll have to resort to that
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: the installation is broken? or the harddrive?
<Nach0z> but there's no /var/lock on my partition....
<evoandroidevo> cygwin i could never get that to work
<Nach0z> the installation is borked
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: oh :|
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: yeah. lol. that's what I'm tryin to fix
<DinoMuffin> well, that's probably why it can't connect to the network
<DinoMuffin> lol
<DinoMuffin> so, reinstall ubuntu?
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: that's my point XD that's why I'm coming in here askin for help. the installation messed up the /run and /var/run stuff
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: I'd reinstall but my home folder is encrypted and I don't wanna lose all that work.
<Nach0z> might copy my /var/lock off of my ubuntu server...
<DinoMuffin> you shouldnt need to delete the home folder
<Nach0z> to overwrite the OS on the drive?
<DinoMuffin> well, is home it's own partition?
<evoandroidevo> Nach0z y not just copy to a extrunal hard drive ? just in case
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: not that I'm aware of. it's encrypted but I'm not sure how that process works
<DinoMuffin> hm
<Nach0z> evoandroidevo: cant copy encrypted hidden stuff >_> can't even find it
<Nach0z> brb though, letting the dog inside
<DinoMuffin> i don't remember if ubuntu defaults to having it all one big partition, or a sepereate home partition
<evoandroidevo> one big partion
<Lirth> Anyone know why when I try to log in to Roboform Chrome extension for the first time it will crash Ubuntu? I get an error message about Kernels when it happens.
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: ok then, do you have a ubuntu live cd?
<pfifo> no I remember it creating a swap partition when i used the default partition recommendation
<dagerik> I am having trouble with running ubuntu(10.04) on a GMA500 laptop. The graphics are really sluggish. Should I upgrade to latest ubuntu?
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: nope. wish I did.
<evoandroidevo> Lirth if u posted the log in a http://pastebin.com someone could help you
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: well, you need one
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: I've needed one for a looong time.
<pfifo> Nach0z, you dont have 50 livecd coasters on your coffee table?
<Lirth> evoandroidevo: My problem is it crashes, shows the error message for a second or two, and then goes to the log in screen and I don't get a chance to take it down.
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: you can manually access the data off the encrypted folders, but you need a live cd and the mount password
<evoandroidevo> pfifo Y 50 u olny need 5
<pfifo> ...per distro
<evoandroidevo> lol
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: it will save the last log to the dmesg.0 file in your /var/log folder
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: ah I see. that'd be cool. gonna reboot right now and see if I can beat this thing into submission. brb
<JermBob> hey another question, how can i change the resolution in ubuntu ?
<quixotedon> go to display
<evoandroidevo> system settings then display
<kah_> When I click delete, it redirects me to the page, without asking about if I want to delete... what ... is.. going... on... http://pastie.org/3293177
<quixotedon> or type displays
<quixotedon> JermBob: type displays
<JermBob> ah my bad
<JermBob> i was in the screen part
<JermBob> thanks again
<pfifo> kah_, this is ubuntu support
<JermBob> you guys are choice with your help even if my questions are dumb
<JermBob> haha
<kah_> pfifo: shit! whoops sorry
<pfifo> np
<DinoMuffin> captain planet... he's a hero...gunna take polution down to zeero
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: so did it work?
<LABcrab> Hello people!  i have a 2 GB and 4 GB DDR3 sticks in my laptop, but only the 2 GB stick is detected.  What went wrong?
<DinoMuffin> Does it show up in your bios?
<Lirth> Ok, my log from crashing in ubuntu when I tried to log into the chrome extension is here. I don't have any problems when I use it in WIndows 7. http://pastebin.com/Ckzwyuts
<dagerik> LABcrab: It was not automatically mounted. You have to mount it manually.
<pfifo> LABcrab, does the 4gb stick work when you install it by itself?
<LABcrab> dagerik: Really?
<LABcrab> pfifo: Don't feel like trying.
<LABcrab> Not yet.
<LABcrab> Not tonight.
<pfifo> LABcrab, well i can tell you for sure, your not allowed to mix memory like that
<LABcrab> Says who?
<pfifo> LABcrab, dual channel memory doesnt work that way
<LABcrab> Plus i have the other problem where if i put my mouse in the lower right corner, it gets trapped.
<LABcrab> pfifo: So i have to put 8 GB and that's it?  What do i do with the 2 GB + 2 GB that comes with the laptop?
<evoandroidevo> sell it
<dagerik> LABcrab: Nevermnd my comment. I though you were mounting usb sticks
<pfifo> LABcrab, the memory needs to be the same, 2, 2+2, 4, 4+4
<evoandroidevo> keep it for just in case
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: has it ever crashed like this before with any other program?
<pfifo> LABcrab, its also possible your board doesnt support 4gb sticks, and the most you can have is 2+2
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Only with the Roboform extension right after turn my computer on and only in Ubuntu.
<LABcrab> pfifo: but that's not fair, another computer has 1 GB + ½ GB of RAM DDR1.
<LABcrab> pfifo: Up to 8GB according to Crucial.
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: how many times, do you think?
<pfifo> LABcrab, that was before dual channel architectures
<LABcrab> Well, darn.  Gotta pay another $25.
<LABcrab> Why is dual channel better?
<pfifo> LABcrab, not reall, use only the 4 stick for now
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I don't turn my computer off often, but it happens every time as I can remember.
<pfifo> LABcrab, twice as fast
<LABcrab> pfifo: Then i'm not ahead compared to 2 GB + 2 GB i had before!
<LABcrab> i get 0 GB of new memory!
<pfifo> LABcrab, the 2+2 will be faster then the 4 alone
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: and this is a laptop?
<pfifo> LABcrab, but you should still test the 4 works all by itself
<themaster_> Need some help
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Yes, HP Pavillion dv6
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: thanks, 1 sec
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: IT WORKZ mwahahaha (thanks)
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: It happens only once per time I turn the computer on. After that it's fine until I turn off the computer again.
<themaster_> I need help with ubuntu server getting a command to run on boot
<pfifo> !ask | themaster_
<ubottu> themaster_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: no prob :)
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: oh
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: sorry I misunderstood, I thought it was kernel panicking
<themaster_> problem is this is urgent DX
<evoandroidevo> themaster_ ask in more detail
<LABcrab> pfifo: It's brand new and sealed from the store!  Unlikely it won't work.  What do i do with the 2 GB and 2 GB i have left?  Other computers with DDR2 won't take them!  Darn, who makes RAM like this?
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I'm completely new to ubuntu and the word kernel keeps coming up. What exactly is it?
<themaster_> I need to launch a flash policy daemon on boot so it can run along my IRC server
<themaster_> I have no idea how to start..
<xangua> Lirth: the linux kernel
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: kernel panic is the equivilant of a windows BSOD, basically
<pfifo> LABcrab, I suggest you mail the 2 2GB to me.
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: means something pretty bad happened and it can no longer run
<LABcrab> pfifo: As a donation?
<evoandroidevo> LABcrab u could sell them or keep them in case ur ram goes bad better safe than sorry
<scientes> DinoMuffin, he is just seeing informational messages, probably on boot
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: when it happens, either the computer completely freeses and nothing happens, or it goes to a terminal screen that gives you a stack trace
<scientes> Lirth, to see kernel information, largely about hardware, type dmesg
<LABcrab> evoandroidevo: Never had a RAM problem for almost four years on my older laptop, but maybe.
<evoandroidevo> the computer im on now the ram goes out easily but its not mine so idc
<pfifo> LABcrab, also, intel made memory like this
<DinoMuffin> if it's a software error, as in you can still use your computer after the crash, it will likely be in your syslog file, rather than dmesg
<LABcrab> What about my mouse being "trapped" at the bottom right, and i have to jig it out to get it out?
<pfifo> LABcrab, I would keep the sticks, you might obtain a craptastic used box in the future that could use them
<Guest32940> hi
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: sorry if that's confusing, but if it's a kernel panic, you cannot use your computer until you manually restart it again
<LABcrab> i guess.  They're only worth $12.50 a piece anyway, if you consider 4 GB = $25.
<LABcrab> But the mouse problem is bugging me.  Fix please?
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I don't think it's that. It crashes and takes me to the log in screen, but I don't have to restart.
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: in the time that my ubuntu's been offline... I just did sudo apt-get update... 579 packages to be updated :| almost 600 megs
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: ok, what it's doing then is killing the X server
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: and restarting it
<Guest32940> colorado state
<DinoMuffin> Nach0z: lol, have fun with that
<MrKeuner> hello, default LANG for a box is A, if I want B as for my user, how should I be handling this? I guess I should write LANG=B somewhere? .bashrc? .bash_login?
<DinoMuffin> :{
<DinoMuffin> :P
<Nach0z> DinoMuffin: ikr :'<
<scientes> B? LANG=C
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: anyways, the log for that is Xorg.0.log.old
<themaster_> >*>
<xangua> MrKeuner: select the language on your login screen
<scientes> export LANG=C
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: if you can pastebin that, that would be awesome
<scientes> otherwise you need a read region, ie LANG=zh_CN
<evoandroidevo> brb
<cyclicflux> Hello all!!!!
<tycel2> hello
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: As I said, I'm new to linux and ubunu, so... Huh? What is Xorg.0.log.old?
<pfifo> MrKeuner, I put it in .profile
<scientes> LANG=C means to skip gettext, and use the original text, instead of the translations
<MrKeuner> xangua, no X access here
<tycel2> so, appearantly Ubuntu wubi didn't find my drivers properly for my video card
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: Xorg is the graphical user interface manager, so to speak.
<scientes> MrKeuner, you see my stuff about LAND?
<MrKeuner> pfifo, does that work for ssh sessions?
<tycel2> its nvidia I believe (atleast it says so on the toshiba website)
<scientes> *LANG
<tycel2> so what do I have to install to get them to wrok?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: when programs crash under linux, they forward their error messages to /var/log
<LABcrab> Am i the only person in the world that gets the mouse stuck on the bottom right, and then when i try to get it out, i have to shake it very hard so it moves elsewhere on the screen?
<tycel2> work*?
<tycel2> catalayst?
<evoandroidevo> ahh better
<dr_willis> hmm?
<Guest32940> @Labcrap are you using a vm
<MrKeuner> scientes, just notices, nut don't understand if I need de_DE.utf would still LANG=C work?
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I found it. Should I paste the whole thing?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: the file Xorg.0.log.old is the log from the last time X server ran
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: yeah
<pfifo> lol labcrap
<scientes> MrKeuner, LANG=C gives you english, for 99.9% percent of packages, as most packages are written in english
<LABcrab> Guest21792: one, it's "crab", two, i use VirtualBox once in a while, but happens with or without VBox.
<scientes> but they don't have to be written in english, and otherwise you need the specific region code, even if en_US
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I can't figure out how to open it. I can't seem to find the way to open it in a text editor
<scientes> *.utf8
<cyclicflux> I am having some kind of strange issue with regard to my monitor intermittently going to sleep while I am using my computer. It goes to sleep fine when it is left, however, when I am using it, it appears that it intermittently goes to sleep. I changed my graphics settings to kms for my ati-5770, and blacklisted the appropriate modules in '/etc/modprobe.d/', as well as updated the 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT', with the 'radeon.m
<cyclicflux> odeset=1', and then ran 'update-grub'
<LABcrab> For example, i'm running Ubuntu natively right now, mouse gets stuck at bottom right unless i shake very hard.
<themaster_> How do I get ubuntu server to initiate a command on boot?
<scientes> LABcrab, that sounds very strange
<cyclicflux> however, this appears to still intermittently happen, its kind of sporadic, and random, but has a tendency of coming in bursts
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: if you're at a terminal, run "gedit Xorg.0.log.old"
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: otherwise right click and open it with gedit
<cyclicflux> themaster, I would think it would be something either in grub, or init-scripts
<dr_willis> themaster_:  /etc/rc.local is one way
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Ok, it is at http://pastebin.com/KATsrmfr
<pfifo> MrKeuner, yes if your shell is /ben/bash on the remote machine
<pfifo> bin
<themaster_> dr_willis how would I do it with that?
<LABcrab> scientes: Why does this happen?  One of my only Ubuntu problems.
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: thanks
<cyclicflux> themaster, that would def. work, or you could source a script in your xsession. But it is important to remember what run-level you want it to occur on.
<dr_willis> themaster_:  edit the file. its a script
<themaster_> well it is a flashpolicy daemon
<cyclicflux> Is anyone familiar with this happening with the hibernate/etc... of the monitor??? I am beginning to think that I am just going to have to recompile the damn kernel to get rid of the excess fat.
<dr_willis> themaster_:  x gui app?
<MrKeuner> pfifo, what about cron running as your user? can it have the LANG variable when you put it in .profile?
<themaster_> No, not GUI its all terminal ubuntu server dr_willis
<dr_willis> themaster_:  try rc.local then
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: one more question, did this just start happening recently?
<pfifo> MrKeuner, cron uses a blank enviroment, you need to take care to setup things correctly in cron
<themaster_> dr_willis, it starts like ./flashpolicyd.rb
<North_> ihavnoth:  Are you Korean?
<cyclicflux>  I am having some kind of strange issue with regard to my monitor intermittently going to sleep while I am using my computer. It goes to sleep fine when it is left, however, when I am using it, it appears that it intermittently goes to sleep. I changed my graphics settings to kms for my ati-5770, and blacklisted the appropriate modules in '/etc/modprobe.d/', as well as updated the 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT', with the 'radeon.
<cyclicflux> modeset=1', and then ran 'update-grub'. Does anyone know what else it could be?
<MrKeuner> pfifo, ah OK, always thought my scripts not running well in cron was due to .bashrc .profile .bash_login confusion
<dr_willis> themaster_:  use the full path and end it with &  in rc.local
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: does it only happen under ubuntu?
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I just started with Linux after Christmas this year, and I didn't start using the Roboform Extension until about a week or two afterwards. I really started noticing it after I experienced it a few times which was last weekish. So it's been going on for almost the entire time.
<evandro> hello
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: ok
<evandro> any asterisk users?
<evoandroidevo> gtg
<scientes> !any
<scientes> evandro, #asterisk
<evandro> I use freepbx
<_pr0t0type_> hey guys, I put some old ppa repository that no longer works (url is dead), I deleted it from my /ect/apt/sources.list, however every time I run 'sudo apt-get update' the upgrade complains about errors from the already deleted deb ppa.  Is there anyway to fix this?
<evandro> I just upgraded from 2.9 to 2.10 and I have problem with IRV
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: well it's definitely crashing the X server, and it's not an unknown problem
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Is that good or bad?
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, well aside from windows and ubuntu, I have had archlinux on here, however, not long enough to see it happen. It starts up, and then I did the kms setting and then it stopped for like a few weeks
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, I thought maybe it could have been something in xorg setup. However, ubuntu's is very different than what I am used to with i.e. gentoo, archlinux, slax etc...
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: it's good, it'll give me a better idea of how to approach the issue
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, I checked the X.org.0.log, and there were no errors, and xsession-errors(I am not that familiar with what to look for in this), as well as the x-configuration
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: lemme ask you, are you set on using chrome as your web browser?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: well what I was asking is weather or not your monitor is dying
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, I thought it was the monitor however, it doesn't happen on Windows.
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Does this mean chrome is the cause?
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, It could very well be(its only a year old)
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: it looks like there are known conflicts with roboform and chrome on all operating systems
<DinoMuffin> It might not be an issue on firefox
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: That's strange. I haven't noticed it on windows 7 on this laptop or on XP at school.
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: well, if the backlight is dying, the monitor will still have a green light
<troy-> i have 11.10 installed - how can i encrypt the entire fs?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: well, those computers probably aren't using the same version of chrome
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, greenlight? And is there a way to check?
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: I just updated it. School doesn't preinstall chrome so I do it myself and it's the most recent version.
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: if it doesn't have a glowing power button, next time it blanks out, hold a flashlight to the monitor
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: if there's still a picture, your backlight or controller is dying
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: if there's no picture at all, it just lost signal
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, its stating it has lost signal
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: I'm not sure how it is for Chrome, but for firefox, it lags behind the windows versions
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: ok, nevermind then
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, it says something like going into standby-mode. Do you think its something with the acpi/power-mgmt(thats included in ubuntu) for laptops, or pm-utils that is causing it?
<LABcrab> Did i miss anything regarding how to fix the mouse?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: only two things I can think of that would shutdown the monitor are power settings and the screensaver program
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Do you have any idea (no matter how unlikely) why it works for windows but not Ubuntu for me?
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, would you like me to pastebin one of my logs for you to see??
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: it's hard to be exactly sure without more information. But there could be an issue between the versions, there could be some rendering issue or memory access violation
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: sure
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: You said that it lags behind the versions. Does this mean that I have to be patient when I'm logging in and let it load?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: usually things don't take down the Xserver though
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, which one would you like to see xsessionerrors?? or syslog-ng??
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: did you say before that it only crashes once and then works fine afterwards?
<H264> hey, I have a .deb where the dependency is already met (I compiled and installed it myself), how do I tell dpkg that this dependency is met?
<Lirth> DInoMuffin: Correct. It takes me to the log in screen. Then I log in and I can open Chrome, do the same thing, and it works fine.
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: lemme ask, does it happen when you're typing? Or just when you leave it alone for a few seconds?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I change the LANG that sudo uses?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: that is a bit odd
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Exactly!
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I change the LANG that sudo uses? added de_DE.utf8 to /root/.profile but did not work
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: lol sorry, it's a pretty complex problem
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, it happens most of the time when I am typing, and maybe once when I leave it alone. However, it always happens when I am using the computer(as little as once a week, or as much as 8x's a day). Its been going on for like a few weeks or so
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: but it wakes up afterwards right?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: it's almost acting like there is some driver issue
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: but that's not something that normally clears up by itself
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, yes, if it is in its genuine sleep/hibernation(when I've left the computer). However, when using the PC, and it does it doesn't wake up. Nothing I have tried can wake it, I even tried 'setterm' command from archlinux.org and it didn't work
<LABcrab> Nobody has a solution for mouse stuck in lower right corner?  10 minutes before i leave.
<Nach0z> LABcrab: I'm assuming you've tried rebooting?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: that's bizzare too
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: almost like its not seeing the interrupt
<DinoMuffin> man you people and your weird problems today
<DinoMuffin> lol
<DinoMuffin> 1 sec
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, even though the monitor disconnects like its going to sleep, it really isn't due to the fact its not waking up.
<unnamed12593> Could someone point me in the right direction here, I'm trying to figure out what channel I should ask a question regarding creating and mounting volumes using dmsetup on ubuntu.  #lvm is completely silent
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Thanks for all the help. Honestly, I have no idea why nice people sit in the chat rooms to help out people like me. I really appreciate it though.
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, in one of the xsession-error logs, I saw that the gnome-settings-daemon stated it lost connection with the display or screen(or something like that), due to something else using it. However, it didn't disclose what else could be using it.
<LABcrab> Nach0z: for the mouse?  Does nothing.
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: no problem :). I enjoy doign it
<Nach0z> LABcrab: so you HAVE rebooted then. If that didn't help, then I don't know. sounds like either A. a bad driver or B. you got some broke hardware
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, hahahahahaha I have never had this happen before
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: sometiems these problems get really complicated however
<LABcrab> Nach0z: will test it on another machine, but yeah, pretty sure it's driver.
<Nach0z> LABcrab: sorry I can't help more
<semitones> hello
<semitones> I'd like to run a script on "resume" -- how can I do that?
<Lirth> DinoMuffin: Takes a lot of focus and a lot of time. Wish I had either.
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: if it happens again, try pressing ctrl + alt + f1 to enter single user mode
<semitones> I have a command I run every time I resume from sleep. How can I make it a script that runs automatically?
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, didn't work, hahahahaha
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: :|
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, what could take the connection from gnome-settings-daemon?
<dagerik> Ubuntu is not detecting my external 24' screen's highest resolution. I tried adding the 1920x1080 resolution using xrandr like this: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/images/2012-02-01_04.50.38.png But it "Failed to change the screen configuration!". Suggestions?
<DinoMuffin> Lirth: i'd reccomend trying it under firefox
<DinoMuffin> oh he left
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, should I maybe re-compile the kernel? Eliminate all modules and make it monolithic?
<DinoMuffin> :/
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: sorry, i don't remember if i asked, but is this a recent thing that has started happening?
<Jordan_U> cyclicflux: Making your kernel image more monolithic isn't going to help anything.
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, yes, and I know my problem sucks, I would rather have a different one as well!!
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: lol
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, hahahahaha
<cyclicflux> Jordan_U, why wouldn't it?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: well, if its something that just started happening recently...
<Jordan_U> cyclicflux: Becuase it's the same code, with the same policy, either way. Why would it?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: i know the kernel was updated a few days ago
<Barblah> Hi all.  I just upgraded a 10.04.3 machine and got a firefox9 upgrade.  is firefox 3.6 deprecated on 10.4.3?
<DinoMuffin> hmmmmmmz
<Barblah> and is there anyway to downgrade to 3.6.x?
<cyclicflux> Jordan_U, to stream-line it, minimize excess code, as well as load-time, which not only would boost performance it would minimize the likelihood for error, which if my history serves me right is the reason they initially created the monolithic kernel for Multix
<Nach0z> Barblah: I don't think there's ANY way to get firefox 3.6 on ubuntu anymore. that's olllld.
<floorlava> I have no forward-back icons in epiphany, or power button on GDM. What icon pack am I missing?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: well, the fact that single user mode isn't overriding the blank tells me it's gotta be a kernel or driver issue
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, you want me to pastebin the dmesg log
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: what's your graphics adapter?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: sure
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, ati5770
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, juniper I believe
<gopiballava> "The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI3 (0,0,0), partition #6 (sdb) at none failed"
<LABcrab> Good night y'all and thanks!
<gopiballava> Why is it trying to set up swap on sdb? Swap is supposed to be sda2
<Jordan_U> cyclicflux: Building modules into the kernel doesn't actually make the code more monolithic. Reducing the modules, and thus code, that are loaded *might* make a difference, but I very much doubt it. Most bugs are in the logic of the code interaction with hardware. Neither of those is going to change by building your module into the kernel.
<righteousRat> anyone know how to launch a desktop gui over x11
<Jordan_U> cyclicflux: *logic of the code or interaction with hardware.
<DinoMuffin> the ati driver might also be buggy now
<gopiballava> It just hangs at this point. I've tried a few times.
<righteousRat> ive seen someone do ssh'd into centos with some command. i think it had nautilus and gnome in the command name but i cant recall at the moment
<Barblah> righteousRat: you mean X forwarding?  as in, ssh -YCc blowfish user@host xeyes
<righteousRat> hmm let me rephrase my question. anyone know how to launch the desktop gui through ssh -X user@domain
<DinoMuffin> try starting the file browser when in the ssh session
<righteousRat> Barblah:  theres a command you type in the terminal you ssh'd into and it launches a desktop window
<righteousRat> but i cant recall. was hoping someone here might remember it
<righteousRat> even just a file browser really would be fine
<gopiballava> Booting from USB. Any suggestions?
<Barblah> righteousRat: nautilus is what you would want then
<DinoMuffin> when in the session, type nautilus
<DinoMuffin> yeah
<righteousRat> thanks Barblah
<gopiballava> (11.10 desktop 32 bit)
<Gnea> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gopiballava> I've never had much trouble with Linux installers, *especially* not just randomly hanging with silly error messages like this.
<gopiballava> Any suggestions for a less broken installer? CLI installer?
 * Gnea frowns at the fact that the flashplugin-installer for 11.04 doesn't install anything that works on amd64 with chromium
<cyclicflux> Jordan_U, the basis for my statement was due to the fact that there are unnecessary modules with the ubuntu install things for laptop power-mgmt/etc, and although the modules are blacklisted, and the kernel has the right modules, there could still be memory mismanagement from other miscellaneous modules that didn't get filtered in the kernel's logic. Many times I would agree, however, this problem is something that I have tried
<cyclicflux>  many things to solve and yet it hasn't worked
<gopiballava> Told it not to use swap. Still doing it.
<gopiballava> bloody hell.
<cyclicflux> Jordan_U, while other very lean distros i.e. gentoo/archlinux that are fully-customizable and everything is compiled on system I have never had this problem with. Plus, the ubuntu packages have a tendency of lagging a bit with regard to versions of the code
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, what do you think. I will gladly pastebin my dmesg log or any other log
<DinoMuffin> dmesg would be a good start
<gopiballava> What Linux distribution should I switch to? Cause I don't have the patience to deal with installers that hang like this.
<dr_willis> gopiballava:  go to the distrowatch website and pick one
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ben_zen> hey, so I've got a question about how the LiveCD creates what it sees as a « hard drive »
<J7> my microphone isn't working. can someone please help me?
<DinoMuffin> !tmpfs
<J7> it's the jack
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: you mean the temp file system?
<J7> the microphone input won't work
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, I checked X.org's site for the ati-5770 support and it is fully supported for KMS, and benchmarks from phoronix state it is undoubtedly faster. The one semi-weird thing I think is that of the connector I am using and that is I believe a parallel port to vga connector(this came with the computer)
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: sort of, I guess.
<DinoMuffin> J7: go to your alsamixer and check the mic level
<ben_zen> (I'm trying to figure out if I've got a bad memory slot or bad firmware, and this may be the solution.)
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: oh? booting issues?
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: no booting issues
<ben_zen> but I installed two 4GB SODIMMs and it's telling me it only sees one
<ben_zen> even after flipping them
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: did you post your dmesg?
<ben_zen> however, when I loaded up the live cd, it said I had 3.6GiB of RAM, and 3.9GB of disk space
<ben_zen> that looks mysteriously similar to a full 8GB of RAM installed to me.
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: were you using a 32x cd?
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: no, AMD64
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: well tmpfs has a max size limit
<DinoMuffin> I think it defaults to half physical ram size
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: that answered my question, I think. The answer isn't pretty, but that's what I was wondering about.
<DinoMuffin> I can link you to further specs if you'd like
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: yeah, definitely. I just want to be sure that's what's up
<DinoMuffin> I don't remember if a livecd retains that limit or not, but it would make sense given what youv'e said
<ben_zen> (since now I get to yell at Apple about EFI not working)
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/marcelo/linux-2.4/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt
<ben_zen> yep, half of physical RAM.
<ben_zen> Which means Ubuntu could read everything in my system ...
<ben_zen> but the Apple Hardware Tool, OS X itself, and memtest couldn't … -_-
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: osx couldn't read >4gb o_O
<J7> my mic levels are all the way up, DinoMuffin
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: I think it's an EFI problem
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: oh
<ben_zen> because it's only reading the existence of a SODIMM in bank0/dimm0
<ben_zen> bank1/dimm0 reads as empty
<DinoMuffin> ben_zen: weird
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: in a word, yes. This was happening before, too, I discovered … when I cracked the case, expecting to see one DIMM, and saw two.
<ben_zen> (I upgraded from 4GB to 8GB today, only I thought I was upgrading from 2GB)
<DinoMuffin> J7: what are you trying to do, if you don't mind me asking?
<J7> I'm trying to get my mic to work on Skype, DinoMuffin
<J7> it doesn't work for anything, DinoMuffin
<byoungmn> Is the mic working on anything else???
<J7> ni
<J7> no
<byoungmn> Oh, you answered that
<J7> I know the mic itself works
<J7> works with other computers
<byoungmn> Do the speakers work
<J7> yes
<byoungmn> just not the mic
<ben_zen> DinoMuffin: thanks for the help!
<J7> byoungman, that's right
<J7> byoungmn, that is correct
<byoungmn> Are you sure the mic port on the card is good
<J7> no, i'm not
<byoungmn> I'd first try a meter on the port and see if your gettign a signal from the port
<gopiballava> Ok, bug report for the installer filed.
<byoungmn> play some music
<byoungmn> into the mic
<byoungmn> or a card if you have a known good one
<harris> hello
<DinoMuffin> hi
<harris> i tried making linux USB bootable
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, well thanks for your help, I know there is some logical explanation for it, however as of now no one has been sure. I feel like I need to find someone or some instructions that are very very illustrative of the inner-workings of x, framebuffer, graphics/video, & debugging the kernel. This is undoubtedly the most terrible of terrible problems.
<harris> on thumbdrive
<harris> i tried unetbootin
<cyclicflux> hahahahahahahahaha
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: lol, sorry bout that
<harris> but my computer will not boot from it, it keeps getting stuck on here http://askubuntu.com/questions/68781/installation-problems-on-dell-xps-15z
<harris> and keeps refreshing
<harris> i used a sandisk cruzer usb drive, could that sandisk be the problem?
<kurtul> how can i type 5digit unicode characters? i can type 4 digits using ctrl+shift+u+4digit.
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, its all good you def. recommended everything that I eventually found to do in the past few weeks. Do you think I should move up to ubuntu 11.04, I am using ubuntu 10.04 Backtrack 5 R1 with gnome2
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, as of now
<em> is there a way to view all used sockets and release them if wanted?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: oh, any reason you're holding back?
<Guest12237> hello all, Is it possible to encrypt the main folder after i have already installed ubuntu.or can that only bee done via installation
<DinoMuffin> harris: probably not
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, because I am using backtrack's ubuntu. Is there a way to avoid having to re-install by changing the sources.list, and going with the official ubuntu 11.04 repositories???
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, it does look pretty sick, it being ubuntu 11.04
<Guest12237> anyone know
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: it's not something i've attempted before
<Guest12237> if i can somehow encrypt my files after the installation proccess
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, I know typically one would only have to do a 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' followed by an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<benbloom> is tehre a way to route my webcam through vlc, in such a way that skype will recognize vlc's output as a webcam?
<cyclicflux> DinoMuffin, do you think it would work??
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: for backtrack?
<Guest12237> that sounds interesting benbloom?
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: i doubt going from bt to stock ubuntu through updates would go smoothly
<Guest12237> Does Anyone know if it is possible to turn on encryption for my main folder After the installation process
<benbloom> well Guest12237, most webcams come with a bundled app that allows you to preprocess video before skype/msn or whatever. I'm looking to VLC to do the same i guess
<DinoMuffin> depends on how the kernel handles the camera
<Guest12237> Yea true my logitech has this little program that lets you add things to it like back grounds etc. it also allows you to Pan tilt and zoom
<Guest12237> pre skype
<Guest12237> Does Anyone know if it is possible to turn on encryption for my main folder After the installation process
<harris> what is BSSID for wireless connection?
<DinoMuffin> Guest12237: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<Guest12237> thanks
<DinoMuffin> harris: you mean the mac address?
<Guest12237> is this the same thing that is available in the installation process
<DinoMuffin> or sorry not mac address
<DinoMuffin> media access control
<DinoMuffin> wait
<Guest12237> i assumed it encrypted all of your files, from the glance that i gave it it looks like it makes a ./private dir
<Ben64> mac address
<DinoMuffin> damn i need to go to bed
<DinoMuffin> my brain decided they weren't the same thing for some reaosn
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, werrrrrd!!! I am going to have to get going to bed as well shortly myself
<cyclicflux> dinomuffin, thanks again bro
<DinoMuffin> cyclicflux: no prob man
<gopiballava> Hmm. So there are these warnings about Debian mirrors throttling bandwidth. I wonder what they throttle it to. I'm getting just over 25 mbits/sec.
<rick__> anyone familiar with bluefish
<xangua> !anyone | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rick__> i opened it up and created a html doc very simple just a background color and put it on the server and thier is no color present
<DinoMuffin> pastebin the code
<DinoMuffin> even though its not really a ubuntu problem
<harris> how do i setup wireless on LUBUNTU?
<harris> when i try UBUNTU the wireless is very easy, but on LUBUNTU its not showing up right away, in fact, it does not even show the wireless card LED lighting up
<danes> which is the best action game for ubuntu?
<redscare> hello. is there a way to have alt-tab always show a window preview in unity?
<aeon-ltd> danes: no best, and discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<danes> aeon-ltd, I already did and nobody wants to discuss
<rick__> can anyone anser?
<Sebastien> answer *
<Sebastien> rick__ this is #ubuntu not #html :/
<Sebastien> people might not know.
<DinoMuffin> rick__: it's either gunna be a problem with the html code, your browser (unlikely), or apache (very unlikely)
<sqeeKEY> Does anyone know how to use fbsplash?
<noyb> Hello.  I'm using Ubuntu 11.10.  When I tried to mount a cd-rom using gmount I got the little gmount-iso window.  It asks for the "image file (.iso).  No matter what I try it seems impossible to mount.  I've also tried using the command line.  I've looked online for a gmount tutorial.  The only ones I've found assume that you know how to figure out what the .iso file is on the cd-rom you are trying to mount.  I am thoroughly confused.  Any idea
<redscare> is there anything that I can do to bind keys to window actions
<noyb> s, anybody.  Thanks in advance from a lost noob.
<Ben64> noyb: i'm confused, are you trying to mount a cd or an iso
<DinoMuffin> noyb: what command did you try?
<rick__> its coded like the book says
<rick__> and it has always worked
<noyb> Hello, Ben64... I'm trying to mount a cd-rom for my d-link dir-615 router.
<cheapie> I accidentaly melted my keyboard. Can somebody suggest a good virtual keyboard?
<Ben64> noyb: you don't need a cd for a router
<harris> i want to make a bootable USB linux that actually works
<harris> how?
<pedahzur> Does anyone know why Chromium Browser is at v16 for i386 but only v14 for AMD64?
<pedahzur> harris: unetbootin
<dagerik> harris: Use startup disk creator or some other tool for creating startupdisks. One such other program is unetbootin
<DinoMuffin> harris: what drive are you using?
<noyb> Ben64... originally, I set up the router with the cd-rom... then forgot my password... I want to reset & reinstall the software... to do that I assume that I will need to use the cd-rom... just like last time.  Yes?  No?
<cheapie> Hello? Anybody?
<Ben64> noyb: you can reset the router with the button on the back of it
<noyb> understood...
<DinoMuffin> resetting the router doesn't erase the firmware
<Ben64> noyb: also, the software on the cd is unnecessary and probably windows only
<goddard> i can't click on the flash "Allow" button
<goddard> it does nothing
<LordKow> but resetting a router does reset the settings. beyond that there is not much else for a router reset button to reset.
<DinoMuffin> cheapie: why not buy a new keyboard?
<gandhijee> hey is there away to get a list of the recently installed packages, and what they mighthave changed?
<goddard> anyone know how i can click it?
<noyb> thanks, DinoMuffin...  understood LordKow...  be all that as it may... the real question is how to mount the cd-rom...
<harris> i used UNETbootin
<noyb> that is my primary area of confusion... or maybe not :-)
<buntu> Can I use a capture card in ubuntu without mythtv?
<harris> but now everytime i try to boot into the USB it gets stuck on the loadign screen
<Ben64> noyb: the software on the cd will most likely not work in ubuntu
<cheapie> DinoMuffin: I don't think my parents will take me to the store right now. I'm supposed to be sleeping...
<harris> i keep getting stuck here: http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Install-Ubuntu-.04-Natty-Narwhal-via-USB_AB0F/natty_unethbootin_3.png
<LordKow> noyb, no router should require software to be setup. so, I would maybe go to the router manufacturer's website and find the setup instructions there. having said that, ubuntu should still be able to mount the cd whether it can run the software or not.
<DinoMuffin> cheapie: i don't know of any that work *well*, but there are a few in the ubuntu package manager
<noyb> hmmm... on the envelope it says "for mac and linux users please use the documentation on the cd located in the 'docs' folder...
<DinoMuffin> noyb: why do you need the cd in the first place?
<LordKow> router or dsl modem?
<harris> is LUBUNTU compatible with unetbootin?
<DinoMuffin> noyb: I can't think of why ubuntu would need extra software to use or access a router
<cheapie> DinoMuffin: OK. I'll try taking it apart and pressing the rubber domes.
<noyb> DinoMuffin... because I can't get into my router to tweak it because I forgot my password & the only way to get in is to start over with a fresh install which can only be accomplished with the cd... unless I'm more of a noob than I thought.
<Ben64> noyb: just hold down the reset button on the back of the router for about 30 seconds
<noyb> understood...
<LordKow> harris, you might have better luck asking in #lubuntu
<DinoMuffin> noyb: usually you can hold the reset button down for 10 seconds and it will reset it to factoy defaults
<noyb> understood...
<DinoMuffin> noyb: then look up the model of your router and find the default password
<DinoMuffin> noyb: it's usually some combination of admin and password
<urlin2u> harris, should be but there are other usb loader look at pendrivelinux
<urlin2u> loaders*
<harris> ok, should my drive be FAT32 or NTFS? or it does not matter?
<urlin2u> harris, fat32
<harris> how can i see what my drive is right now?
<harris> from windows 7
<harris> oh nevermind, it is fat32 alread
<urlin2u> harris, in the disk utility  in ubuntu or install gparted it is a partitioner as well
<harris> should i format it and try again with pendrivelinux? i already made one with unetbootin
<ubuntunewbie> Hello users , may i know how to access the files located in ubuntu ..those files are on the same partition in which ubuntu has been installed... did wubi...
<urlin2u> harris, in ubuntu you can right click the thumb icon and format as well.
<noyb> ok... but my problem remains the same... not the router... but how do I mount the cd... as I said, I tried using gmount as well as the command line... until I figure that out everything else is secondary... maybe I didn't explain myself clearly enough at first... it's been a l-o-n-g day.
<dagerik> noyb: check out the mount commanad
<noyb> tried that
<DinoMuffin> noyb: you can mount a cd rom drive with: "sudo mkdir /media/cd ; sudo mount /dev/<cd drive> /media/cd"
<DinoMuffin> <cd drive> being the block device for the drive. ususally sr0
<harris> http://www.pendrivelinux.com which one do i get?
<DinoMuffin> unmount with "sudo umount /media/cd"
<noyb> I'll give it a try DinoMuffin... brb
<cordoval> where do i find this folder? cd /apacheserverroot/conf/ssl.key (ssl.key is the default key directory.)
<buntu> Is the ubuntu software center downloading things very slow - is that my problem or perhaps the application I'm downloading?
<Zandow-X> hello
<urlin2u> harris, one that is for linux
<urlin2u> harris, I think unetbootin will do it have youtried?
<Zandow-X> alguien habla español??
<urlin2u> !es | Zandow-X
<ubottu> Zandow-X: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<harris> yes i tried unetbootin, but now i am trying  pendrivelinux
<Zandow-X> jeje es que en ubuntu-es nadie responde
<Zandow-X>  veo que aca hay mas movimiento
<cordoval> where do i find this ssl.key folderS?
<cordoval> cd /apacheserverroot/conf/ssl.key (ssl.key is the default key directory.)
<Ben64> Zandow-X: this is an English only channel
<haylo> buntu in my experiance software center gets about 100 kb.s so yeah its slow
<haylo> but not tooo slow
<haylo> there are slower repos to draw from
<haylo> try an unsupported local us repo if you really like fast DLs
<goddard> i can't click on the flash "Allow" button
<haylo> or whatever countries i snearest you
<cheapie_> DinoMuffin: I just wanted to let you know that it is working now that I removed the top cover. I am pressing the little rubber domes manually.
<buntu> hallo thank you.
<saikat> can anyone tell me how to set 1200x800 resolution in ubuntu 10.04
<saikat> using xrandr
<noyb> DinoMuffin... typed in both items as per your suggestion... although the command line says /media/cd file exists. when i try to access it then it says it can't find /dev/sr0/media/cd in /etc/fstab or
<noyb> sorry...
<noyb> DinoMuffin... /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<urlin2u> harris, I use this one the page is in french if you have your flash block turned off it will let you do a google translate, read carefully I suspect you may have problems, but works you just have to know how to load it. AND use gparted to format the thumb to fat32, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<urlin2u> *it
<noyb> maybe I should go back to using an abacus... :-)
<Guest12237> cya
<DinoMuffin> noyb: type lsblk
<noyb> Isblk
<DinoMuffin> L
<urlin2u> harris, I guess it has a download from there now so follow the directions
<noyb> lsblk
<DinoMuffin> yes
<noyb> ok
<DinoMuffin> it will show what the block device is fior your cd
<DinoMuffin> probably at the end
<noyb> ok... checking
<harris> pendrivelinux worked!
<harris> it worked really well!
<harris> thanks
<harris> do i HAVE to format the usb drive before doing this process?
<saikat> i need to set 1200x800 display resolution in ubuntu 10.04
<saikat> can anyone help me
<Miggs> Quick check with you guys - should a Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz/4GB/Nvidia m8400GS laptop be laggy with Ubuntu 11.10 in either Unity or Gnome Shell? I don't think it should be but I'm having the damnedest time working out the problem.
<noyb> format: name - maj:min - rm - size - ro - mountpoint... as follows: sr0 - 11:0 - 1 - 76.5m - 0 - /media/DIR-615B2
<xangua> Miggs: try a live cd and see
<__vincent> is ubuntu currently the FASTEST distro?
<Miggs> xangua: which live cd? I've got 11.10 on here now and it's laggy and often only does partial screen updates for several seconds.
<aeon-ltd> __vincent: fastest for what?
<__vincent> boot time and app start up
<__vincent> and execution
<aeon-ltd> __vincent: heheh no
<aeon-ltd> sadly
<__vincent> which one would you recommend
<xangua> !ot | __vincent
<ubottu> __vincent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> __vincent: depends on how much you know and how much spare time you've got
<__vincent> you cant compile kernel in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> __vincent: you can
<xangua> you can also try ##linux for a linux general discussion __vincent , but Lubuntu is the lighter flavor of ubuntu, uses lxde destop and few resources
<aeon-ltd> __vincent: i'll meet you in ##linux
<rick__> anyone know how to change the channel on smuxi to #html
<noyb> DinoMuffin... format: name - maj:min - rm - size - ro - mountpoint... as follows: sr0 - 11:0 - 1 - 76.5m - 0 - /media/DIR-615B2
<rick__> window
<noyb> DinoMuffin... is /media/DIR-615B2 the block device you spoke of?
<sartan> ack, forget the package to install to return the old gnome behavior instead of unity.. gnome-something, and apt-cache search is giving me a few too hundred many results
<rick__> help please
<Ben64> rick__: /join #html
<sqeeKEY> Does anyone know how to use fbsplash?
<cheapie_> Finished working on my keyboard. Turns out I have 4 backslash keys.
<DinoMuffin> oh
<DinoMuffin> noyb: there's a space between those two paramaters you put in earlier
<__vincent> i cant write to that channel
<__vincent> what do you think of this article http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_arch_faster&num=1
<DinoMuffin> it should look exactly like this: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cd
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, where you getting it from?
<noyb> DinoMuffin... I'll try it again
<LordKow> sartan, perhaps you are looking for gnome-session-fallback
<sartan> that sounds right, thanks.
<cheapie_> Now... is there a way to change the num lock state via software?
<dagerik> I just noticed remote desktop is on my startup applications. Is thi sby default in 10.04?
<urlin2u> dagerik, yes
<acidrain> i have installed a gtk user interface for an application. when i type "monosim" as the tutorial suggests, i get command not found. any solutions?
<urlin2u> dagerik, not setup you have to do that.
<dagerik> urlin2u: I dont understand your last sentence
<sartan> LordKow: aced it, that was exactly what i was looking for. thanks mate
<acerimmer> dagerik: yes.
<urlin2u> dagerik, you have to set up a remote desktop situation, I never have myself .
<noyb> DinoMuffin... typed it exactly... heard the cd drive spool up... "command line says: "mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<urlin2u> !remotedesktop
<DinoMuffin> that's fine
<DinoMuffin> noyb: go to /media/cd in your file browser and the files will be there
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u, I have not got it yet, but just doing some research. I would like to set a background image for the console, I do not use X
<DinoMuffin> noyb: unmount it later with: sudo umount /media/cd
<DinoMuffin> now it is nappytime
<DinoMuffin> g'night
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u, I believe I must recompile the kernel for it to work.
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, not in the ubuntu repos not really supported here per say, does not mean nobody will help but I would not hold my breath.
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, I think this is it not sure really. http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/connect-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-remote-desktop-windows-machines/
<noyb> thanks, DinoMuffin... later
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, maybe not either.
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: remote-desktop-windows?
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, there are a number of ways people remote to other computers if you have an I dea what you want to do I would just ask how to do that here.
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: I do not want to remote.. I would like to set the background image for a TTY
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: I think it uses framebuffer
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, way outside my pay range. :D
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: well, thanks for trying ;)
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, np.
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: gentoo, & backtrack both have a nice fbsplash..ubuntu has a splash image for the boot menu but the console is still just black
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, I use burg it is adequate, there is appa for it.
<urlin2u> a ppa*
<thetinyjesus> does anyone know when ios 5 support will happen?
<Ben64> thetinyjesus: what support
<thetinyjesus> i can mount my iphone 4s, but when I transfer it says it's successful but the songs don't show up
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, burg is awhole bootloader though just to get a image to choose from you would want to know how to load the mbr.
<Zandow-X> i phone sucks!!!
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: burg looks cool
<Zandow-X> burg is cool XD
<thetinyjesus> actually it does not suck it is nice to have a phone that never crashes or needs to be rebooted kinda like linux on a pc
<urlin2u> I have like 5 OS right now on my HD so burg looks nicer with all those kernel lines
<thetinyjesus> i just didn't know if there was a way to actually transfer music to an ios 5 device yet
<sherif> hi guys anyone knows how to make flash applications works faster on ubuntu
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: what do you need 5 OS for..ubuntu is the only thing needed ;)
<urlin2u> sherif, your using chrome or firefox?
<acerimmer> urlin2u: commitment issues?
<sherif> urlin2u chromium
<obelich> hiyas good night all
<bullgard4> Who is the user of »User ID 324821 « in http://www.identi.ca/ubuntudev?
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, one is W7 the others are for helping other users on other channels, and I like a variety to learn from.
<almoxarife> sherif: which flash version you using?
<sqeeKEY> urlin2u: yeah, I use virtualbox :D
<obelich> one question anyone know where can download the brainstorm in clean ? http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<sherif> urlin2u how cud i know?
<urlin2u> sqeeKEY, I only have a netbook with 2 gigs ram, so they run to slow in a virtual.
<urlin2u> bullgard4, how would we know?
<obelich> or any app like ubuntu brainstorm
<obelich> ?
<sherif> urlin2u i update my system from update manager is flash included?
<sherif> urlin2u or it has different update?
<urlin2u> sherif, not n a stock setup in chromium I don't know don't use it.
<urlin2u> in
<sherif> almoxarife how cud i know
<sherif> urlin2u do u use mozilla?
<urlin2u> sherif, yeah F with some select addons runs pretty fast.
<urlin2u> firefox
<sherif> urlin2u i c so there shud be addons for chromium too right?
<almoxarife> bullgard4: http://identi.ca/conversation/89569647#notice-89757060 <-- that help?
<urlin2u> sherif, don't use it not sure, if there is not even a 1% of FF's addons at best
<urlin2u> sherif, what is your chip speed and ram amount?
<almoxarife> sherif: u kud luk at i-der extensions or plugins
<sherif> urlin2u dont know but flas works well on windows
<sherif> almoxarife where is that
<sherif> flash*
<goddard> anyone used luckyBackup?
<urlin2u> goddard, I like grsync better for a gui back up using rsync.
<almoxarife> sherif: flash is an installed app, what ever you use to install apps should allow you to look for 'flash', i use synaptic, so i would look for 'flash' in the 'installed' tab, i would see that i installed the official adobe flash for amd64
<urlin2u> goddard, you want a full OS backup?
<goddard> urlin2u: complete as possible would be nice but mostly just configuration settings and home information
<goddard> urlin2u: i would like the option though so i can make a complete back up at times but then switch to a simple one later
<urlin2u> goddard, I just use grsync for home and clonezilla for the whole OS.
<sherif> almoxarife its adobe flash plugin for mozilla maybe thats y it doesnt work well with chromium
<almoxarife> goddard: when you are done fiddling with all the various methods look at 'deja-dup', its too simple and allows for restoring via nautilus files/folders
<goddard> urlin2u: ahh nice those look good
<goddard> anyone else have problems with flash that needs you to click their warning menu ? i can't click on the flash "Allow" button
<almoxarife> sherif: no, cant be, i use chromium, and adobe flash 64, then again 'fast' is relative, i dont know what you are seeing that is 'slow'
<urlin2u> goddard, I also have all ny own stuff on a external drive mostly just the OS on the netbook.
<sherif> almoxarifeflashplugin-installer 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1 i have this version installed
<sherif> almoxarife flashplugin-installer 11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1
<almoxarife> goddard: flash running on what comes up with a warning?
<urlin2u> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<sherif> almoxarife when u play flash games on facebook its very slow
<bullgard4> almoxarife: How does http://identi.ca/conversation/89569647#notice-89757060 answer my question?
<codepython777> I want to convert a png file to a windows ".ico"file on ubuntu. I tried "convert" but it errors out --convert: width or height exceeds limit  -- any other ideas?
<almoxarife> sherif: i have 'adobe-flash' installed, you on a 32bit system?
<sherif> almoxarife yes
<almoxarife> bullgard4: should have answered the 'who' wrote it
<LordKow> codepython777, i believe you want your png to be 256x256 or smaller, has to be square as well
<sherif> almoxarife is it adobe flash plugin 11
<codepython777> LordKow: it indeed is
<almoxarife> sherif: yeap
<bullgard4> almoxarife: You said: "{It} should." But did it?
<codepython777> i even tried 128x128 -- same error
<LordKow> what about 48x48 just for testing purposes?
<sherif> almoxarife there are 2 softwares in the software store
<almoxarife> sherif: do i guess what they are?
<codepython777> cant live with that size
<urlin2u> codelurker, resize in gimp
<acerimmer> codepython777: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa511280.aspx
<Jimu_> Ubuntu's (11.10) default desktop is Gnome 3? Unity is just the launcher on the left, right?
<urlin2u> codepython777, resize in gimp
<bullgard4> Jimu_: No.
<urlin2u> Jimu_, unity is its own desktop, nt gnome 3
<urlin2u> not*
<bullgard4> Jimu_: Default is Unity.
<sherif> almoxarife 1-Adobe Flash plugin installer for the Adobe Flash plugin for Mozilla  2-Adobe flash plugin 10
<almoxarife> bullgard4: yes it did, google is a power tool, may i help you in its use? i would recommend 'googlizer' for gnome, i have a script that would do same for kde
<idarkside> hi
<idarkside> how can i install sslv2 on ubuntu
<Jimu_> Okay, so Unity is Gtk 3.0 then? Cause I can alter the desktop icon text colors under /usr/share/themes/THEMENAME/...something i forget
<almoxarife> sherif: be reckless, try the 11
<sherif> almoxarife i did
<codepython777> png -> ico converters on ubuntu? any?
<LordKow> Jimu_, do not feel like you're the only lost linux user, most are. there are layers upon layers of APIs
<Jimu_> If I'm trying to learn how to create a window/shell theme for Ubuntu's Unity, do I aim for Gtk 3.0?
<LordKow> frontends to the frontends of the backends which frontend ten more backends and it never ends
<almoxarife> sherif: when all is done i dont think you will see any appreciable change, but who knows, i believe your slow flash is a slow connection
<Jimu_> LordKow: heh, yep
<idarkside> possible
<sherif> almoxarife i dont think so its 1 mega and i told u it works very fine on windows
<idarkside> ?
<bullgard4> almoxarife: i asked at the outset: "Who is the user of »User ID 324821 « in http://www.identi.ca/ubuntudev?" Now you are telling me "google is a power tool." Is that all you are able to answer this question? I know Goggle well, and this does not answer my question at the outset.
<scriptwarlock> The problem is the login screen is divided into two showing a onscreen keyboard like thing in the left side and the same magnified in the other side
<scriptwarlock> anyone?
<almoxarife> sherif: windows then sounds like the ticket, i am telling you now
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to sort this out?: The problem is the login screen is divided into two showing a onscreen keyboard like thing in the left side and the same magnified in the other side
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: this is on a desktop computer?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_: yes
<idarkside> how can i install sslv2 on ubuntu please
<sherif> almoxarife wut ticket?
<Ben64> you can install flash from adobe.com
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: and this happened on a new install, or maybe a reboot after an ill-conceived config change?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  can't launch safe mode can't type any letters nothing but a magnifier
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  not fresh install
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  kids playing the login screen, darn
<Ben64> have you tried turning it off and then on again?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  but i have now fired the live cd but i need to locate the on screen keyboard to disable, you have idea where to hunt the config?
<idarkside> _m2crypto is calling sslv2qq in ubuntu n i need to fix it plz
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: ugh, that's the worst. The right side of the screen is a magnified view of the left side? does it move? i don't know anything about it, but this is gathering details
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  yeah worst than i think of, yes magnified but it's black so i'm dead blind to the login screen.
<Jimu_> sounds like two different accessibility features at once - a zoom feature and the virtual keyboard feature. I'd start by looking up how to turn on and off those features on the login. The kids didn't actually log in, right? so it must be settings you can make from the login?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  yeah
<urlin2u> scriptwarlock, your going to have to change your nic now. :D
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  the only remedy i think was to hunt down the conf file via live cd heres the command to disable but i have no clue where to find this file "sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 /desktop/gnome/applications/at/screen_magnifier_enabled --type bool --set false"
<scriptwarlock> urlin2u: why?
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: looks like something called orca is involved with both accessibility features
<urlin2u> scriptwarlock, a nic like that i am surprised your even asking, just ribbing yiu.
<urlin2u> you
<scriptwarlock> urlin2u: heheh
<urlin2u> orca is what I thought to
<idarkside> please can someone answer me
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  ok so where can i find the orca config file so that i can disable via text editor
<acerimmer> idarkside: greetings
<idarkside> hi
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: i'm googling here, no direct knowledge
<idarkside> how can i install sslv2 on ubuntu please
<wrektjet> is there a way to end the activity in a terminal without closing it for example I initiated top and want to end it w/o closing the terminal bec its running via a program called guake
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  phew darn kids
<urlin2u> idarkside, sslv2qq shows nothing on google.
<urlin2u> empty page
<idarkside> sslv2
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: what version of Ubuntu?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  10.04
<acerimmer> idarkside: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8206546/undefined-symbol-sslv2-method
<acerimmer> idarkside: The Ubuntu people build OpenSSL without SSLv2 support because the protocol has known security issues. So that's why you can't find SSLv2_method in their library even though you can find it when you compile the library yourself.
<urlin2u> been droped from ubuntu
<idarkside> yeah i know
<idarkside> but i need it for a mcrypto lib in python
<urlin2u> idarkside, you might try ##linux
<goddard> almoxarife: permission warning
<goddard> allow or deny
<almoxarife> goddard: for what ?
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: can you see the login screen besides the virtualkeyboard?
<idarkside> ill try ty
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  yes i can click the username but i can\t type a letter in the password
<sqeeKEY> exit
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: can you see the top bar?
<mikeliss> Anybody have experience with ndiswrapper? I installed a driver successfully on my laptop as a test, but repeating the process on my desktop is failing.
<almoxarife> goddard: for what ? what are we talking about?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  theres no top bar on lucid login screen
<mikeliss> The driver shows up and is installed correctly when I run ndiswrapper -l, but no wireless networks are listed in Ubuntu's wireless thing in the upper right corner.
<mikeliss> Would LOVE some help -- this is my dev machine, and I need to get back to work on it.
<Jimu_> oh. darn. this looks promising, though, scriptwarlock : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316172
<almoxarife> mikeliss: did you reboot?
<mikeliss> almoxarife: Indeed.
<bazhang> mikeliss, whats the chipset
<North> While installing the google Chrome, I got the error message that . "Error:Dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2"
<mikeliss> bazhang: Not sure...how do I check?
<North> what should I do?
<bazhang> mikeliss, usb or internal?
<almoxarife> mikeliss: would you share /var/log/syslog
<mikeliss> bazhang: usb
<bazhang> mikeliss, lsusb with the card plugged in should show it
<mikeliss> almoxarife: easier said than done, the computer has no internet...
<almoxarife> mikeliss: got you
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow sudo rm gnome-mag.desktop -- this one?
<mikeliss> bazhang: Hrm...doing lsusb freezes when it tries to get the device's info...
<almoxarife> mikeliss: how about the 'lsusb' does it show the wifi usb?
<mikeliss> almoxarife, bazhang: it does show the model when I run just lsusb, but not the chipset, so I ran lsusb -vv, and it's now frozen.
<Jimu_> scriptwarlock: no, the part 'sudo dpkg -P gnome-orca' and 'sudo dpkg -P gnome-mag' <-- maybe only the second is important
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  i can't even launch the safe mode and terminal theres no way i can type that
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  but i was on the live cd now and saw that file
<Jimu_> if you press Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  yes no terminal
<almoxarife> mikeliss: try -v -V
<Jimu_> i run Ubuntu 11.10 from VirtualBox, and at login I can type Ctrl-Alt-F1 and get console
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  good for you but not in my case
<mikeliss> almoxarife: lsusb (usbutils) 001
<Jimu_> can you use dpkg from a live CD?
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  well as i have said i have now seen this two files in /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow thru live cd
<Jimu_> seems like it wouldn't work right
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_:  i need to confirm if this is safe to delete the "gnome-mag.desktop" and "orca-screen-reader.desktop"
<skorket> I've just installed natty (11.04) and I'm having switching focus to another window with the keyboard shortcut 'alt-tab'.  I have 'focus on mouse-over' and of course 'alt-tab' to switch between windows.  Any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<Jimu_> well, you've got a live CD so almost everything is 'safe', but i'd suggest renaming them with an obscure ending rather than deleting them
<skorket> sorry, I'm having *trouble* switching focus
<Jimu_> like 'orca-screen-reader.desktop.old'
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_: ok let me try that one and be back
<banseljaj> Hi. I keep getting a java headless exception error whenever i try java apps. what seems to be the problem?
<hydrox24> skorket: alt-tab switches to a different program, alt-"~" switches amongst the multiple windows of a single program
<samurai2> hi anyone know how to do scheduling running java program in ubuntu? thanks
<skorket> hydrox24.  ok.  I would like to switch focus to another program
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_: be right back
<Jimu_> k
<hydrox24> skorket: I was simply wondering if you weren't aware of the 'feature' I am not sure  I am able to help beyond that.
<skorket> hydrox24, no, I was not, thank you
<hydrox24> skorket: make sure you hold down alt and "tap" the tab key
<hydrox24> samurai2: you mean like run a jave app every so often?
<samurai2> hydrox24 : yeah like that. :)
<skorket> hydrox24, ah, I see, it's just really slow.  I expect it to be too responsive.  If I slow down, it eventually switches.  weird.  Anyway to speed that up?
<hydrox24> skorket: your using unity (the default) yes?
<skorket> hydrox24, I haven't altered anything so I assume I'm using the default
<hydrox24> !cron | samurai2
<ubottu> samurai2: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<samurai2> cron? it's that like a apache zookeeper?
<hydrox24> skorket: I seitched to using gnome-shell (gnome3) as I found unity a little too slow/laggy. I wouldn't recommend the process of changing Window Managers to newcomers though.
<mikeliss> bazhang: almoxarife: I got lsusb -vv to run finally...still don't see the chipset though.
<hydrox24> samurai2: not sure what apache zookeeper is but it basically runs a command on a set schedule
<skorket> hydrox24, thanks
<hydrox24> samurai2: if you can run the java app from the command line then cron is the way to go.
<samurai2> ic. thanks :)
<hydrox24> mikeliss: try lshw
<hydrox24> mikeliss: It's unlikely, but you never know eh ;)
<banseljaj> Hi. I keep getting a java headless exception error whenever i try java apps. what seems to be the problem?
<mikeliss> hydrox24: No luck.
<hydrox24> banseljaj: Since we didn't answer the first time, it means that we don't know. Please come back in atleast an hour when there will be different people in here or try other channels/forums
<hydrox24> mikeliss: no sure sorry, what model is it? (Make, Model etc.)
<banseljaj> hydrox24, I apologize.
<mikeliss> It's a Belkin N600 DB
<hydrox24> banseljaj: that's ok :)
<mikeliss> hydrox24: ^^
<hydrox24> mikeliss: kk, brb
<mikeliss> hydrox24: This is probably a better term to search by: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Belkin_F9L1101v1
<hydrox24> mikeliss: wait... it's a full-on router... not just a USB wifi card?
<mikeliss> hydrox24: Those steps worked on my laptop.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774680 mikeliss this?
<hydrox24> so.. the problem is solved?
<mikeliss> hydrox24: No, apparently n600 is a rather abused model number at Belkin. That model number is either a router or a USB thing.
<mikeliss> hydrox24: No, it worked on my laptop, but not my desktop. The laptop was more or less a testing ground, since it has Internet.
<hydrox24> mikeliss: is your laptop on the same version of ubuntu?
<mikeliss> bazhang: Yup.
<mikeliss> hydrox24: Yup.
<hydrox24> does it give you any errors when selecting the driver?
<mikeliss> bazhang: Sorry, that yup was meant for hydrox24 - the link you posted isn't right. I have the USB thing, not the router.
<mikeliss> hydrox24: None I've found in syslog or when I run ndiswrapper -i in the terminal
<hydrox24> mikeliss: it's just silent then doesn't workC?
<hydrox24> mikeliss: it's just silent then doesn't work?
<mikeliss> hydrox24: Seems as if. I just don't see it popping up in my network thing in the upper right corner like it did on my laptop. Otherwise everything seemed to go smoothly.
<hydrox24> mikeliss: OK, so can you see if it is listed under "ifconfig -a"
<hydrox24> will be called wlan0/1 or something
<mikeliss> hydrox24: No luck there. I have eth0 and lo, but that's it.
<hydrox24> hmmm
<hydrox24> mikeliss: is it by chance that the laptop is 32bit and the desktop 64?
<mikeliss> hydrox24: yeah, actually, that's a good point.
<hydrox24> mikeliss: that's you issue right there.
<mikeliss> hydrox24: sounds like a hell of a good lead, yeah.
<mikeliss> hydrox24: Any ideas how to make it work?
<hydrox24> mikeliss: not right now, but someone mentions using it on 64-bit and having lsusb crash ;)
<mikeliss> hydrox24: sounds familiar, eh?
<A_J> my gui is not loaded correctly, the top navigation bars are missing can someone help me. looking for the restart command of the gui
<mikeliss> hydrox24: You have any knowledge of how to find a replacement one that will work? This is already my second one with no luck. I could use a PCI card as well, if they work better?
<hydrox24> A_J: try going to terminal (ctrl-alt-1) then log in
<hydrox24> A_J: after that type in "sudo service gdm restart"
<dejavu> xubuntu kullanan herkese selam
<hydrox24> mikeliss: what country do you live in?
<mikeliss> hydrox24: USA
<hydrox24> dejavu: this is the english channel, sorry. Try #ubuntu-XX replacing XX with you rlanguage code
<A_J> nop, it did not work
<A_J> started the samw way
<A_J> same*
<hydrox24> mikeliss: oh, I have one that works out-of-the-box but I can't really mail it to the USA
<hydrox24> A_J: so you don't want to restart... you want to *reset*
<mikeliss> hydrox24: Well, I'm looking for dual band also...
<hydrox24> mikeliss: I'm in Aus ya see.
<A_J> yes hydrox24. i'm using xfce, and by default it boots into it like this
<A_J> broken
<scriptwarlock> Jimu_: u there?
<hydrox24> A_J: well, I am happy to help, but the fols over at the xfce channel will be far more knowledgable.
<hydrox24> brb
<A_J> hydrox24: okie. ty
<scriptwarlock> bahzang: u there?
<scriptwarlock> anyone knows how to disable or hide the accessibility on login screen in ubuntu 10.04
<A_J> How can i get the pc to login into two user accounts at startup and keep one in the background
<acerimmer> A_J: login, switch users, login
<A_J> acerimmer: yes thats the normal way. any other auto way
<A_J> say a autologin script
<s1n4> hey, how can I add more desktop ?
<acerimmer> s1n4: what?
<A_J> s1n4: buy new ones
<eigar> Anyone know how to prevent lag on end of files using pulseaudio + mpg123, play, mplayer, etc.
<s1n4> bullshit
<acerimmer> !language|s1n4
<ubottu> s1n4: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<amusselm> So.... I'm noticing some odd behavior from a particular package
<s1n4> acerimmer, stfu
<acerimmer> !ops|s1n4
<ubottu> s1n4: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<almoxarife> eigar: explain 'lag at end'
<ritz> stokachu_,  hey
<ritz> arges, hey
<eigar> almoxarife: i suspect it has something to do with drainage, (or what it is called), based on how these apps use the sound system. Have looked at mplayer a bit and at end of file pulseaudio keep checking for data lasting for up to 1-2 seconds. This creates lag/sielnce at end.
<orvar> is there something like rc.local that runs more often?
<eigar> if I use the -cache in mpg123 this is solved, but then the file is "cutted of" not whole file is played.
<orvar> like when waing from hibernate and suspension
<almoxarife> eigar: i was about to say 'cache'
<mehrdad> ha anyone noticed that changing dirs doesn
<mehrdad> ha anyone noticed that changing dirs doesn't update the title bar? *
<eigar> almoxarife: I have a list of (very short) mp3's only one word pr file. If I use cache ie "undervalue" becomes "underval"
<mehrdad> the title remains the same as the first dir
<almoxarife> eigar: i use the combination you brought up, i cant say i notice the lag
<azured> hi! hows everybody doing? :)
<ritz> mehrdad, now that you mention this, yes.
<mehrdad> i mean, this is basic ui expectations right?
<ritz> mehrdad, title in global menu is not updated
<eigar> almoxarife: The file is here: http://ssl.gstatic.com/dictionary/static/sounds/de/0/undervalue.mp3
<ritz> mehrdad, are we talking about global menu ?
<panyan> quit
<UidX> hi
<azured> terminal challange: "i have no name" when i tried to change my username vim passwd. so whats next? any pointers?
<UidX> whoa this channel is crouded indeed
<smw> UidX, yep
<smw> UidX, this may be one of the most populated channels on freenode
<almoxarife> eigar: not sure what you expected me to hear, i hear the word,
<eigar> almoxarife: this is perhaps showing it more: http://ssl.gstatic.com/dictionary/static/sounds/de/0/wise.mp3 , When I play it without the cache option it is "wise", when i use cache it becomes "w"
<eigar> almoxarife: but, then again, it's perhaps only here
<hydrox24> mikeliss: you there still?
<almoxarife> eigar: are you giving -cache a value?
<hydrox24> almoxarife: Just a note on eigar issue, I had the same problem with VLC for a while, meaning that it is possibly the underlying system?
<eigar> almoxarife: yes, were talking about mpg123 right? I have tested with everythign from mpg123 -cache 1 to 1024 to 26000 etc
<eigar> err. -b
<ritz> eigar, sorry, late to the party. which app is this ? which audio card ? are you using pulseaudio ?
<hydrox24> ritz: mpg123 is the app
<hydrox24> ritz: probably safe to assume that he's using pulseaudios
<Learner> hi, looking for help, is there a way i can install the "galaxy" changing wallpaper from 11.04 to 11.10.? thanks in advance
<UidX> can anyone help me with MySQL query?
<almoxarife> eigar: sorry, no i am using mplayer for playback,
<eigar> ritz: yes, mpg123, mplayer etc. And using pulseaudio,
<ritz> eigar, out of curiosity,  does uninstall pulseaudio help her ? do we see any logs from pa in syslog ?
<coolstar-ipod> Learner: you can copy it from 11.04's /usr/share/backgrounds
<ritz> s/uninstall/uninstalling
<ritz> s/her/here
 * ritz needs a new keyboard 
<UidX> lol
<almoxarife> eigar: and not sure if it makes a diff but i dont have pulseaudio installed
<tellers> I found on a Wiki entry that what a well-connected young man did was rewritten to make him out as the victim.
<UidX> aww i hate mysql
<Learner> hmmm.. do you know where can i get the file? i unsitalled tellers 11.04 alrready : (, thank you!
<tellers> It has been like this for months on end.
<tellers> Talka bout corruption.
<UidX> im trying to add a colomn in a table and how do i deal with this row which has auto_increment enabled
<eigar> almoxarife: with pure alsa or jack I do not have the problem.
<joshwines> UidX: you shouldn't have to include the auto-increment column in the INSERT query
<eigar> and the problem is with mplayer as well
<ritz> eigar, if I understand this correctly, this is an issue with pa
<eigar> ritz: yes
<ritz> eigar, which audio card are you using ?
<azured> terminal challange: "i have no name" after vim namechange
<Ben64> eigar: I always remove pulseaudio on my computers
<almoxarife> eigar: one of the perks of moving to plasma-desktop was tossing pulseaudio
<eigar> ritz: currently a hdmi thisngy. Have tested with a couple of others to.
<ritz> eigar, high cpu load ? did you try http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_debug_PulseAudio_problems#Playback_problems.2C_crackling_or_skipping ?
<UidX> joshwines: then do i have to do like "insert into whatevertable values(, something, something)" ?
<azured> terminal challange: "i have no name" after vim namechange. cant access super user!
<Ben64> !details | azured
<ubottu> azured: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ritz> eigar, okay, this is limited to hdmi o/p, and not an issue with internal speaker/jack o/p ?
<joshwines> UidX: INSERT INTO xxTable (column1, column2) VALUES (value1, value2)
<azured> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<chinosuke> how to find the package name given the config file?
<almoxarife> eigar: can mpg bypass pulse for what you are trying to do?
<UidX> oh thanks!
<UidX> i really appreciate your help :D
<iceroot> chinosuke: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<chinosuke> thanks :)
<hydrox24> mikeliss: you there still?
<joshwines> UidX: No problems, there is a #mysql channel where you'd probably get more help too
<ritz> eigar, have you tried this http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/CannedResponses ?
<eigar> it seems like the problem not lays with the HW but how pulseaudio works. The philosophy of mplayer is very different from the one in pulseaudio. mplayer opens a sink with pulseaudio and deliver part by part to pulseaudio. When the file end mplayer stops delivering data (obviously) but pulseaudio keeps looking for data to see if there's any more coming.
<ritz> eigar, try running pa under debug mode
<ritz> $ pulseaudio -vvv
<azured> i run Mint 11, when i terminal type sudo i get:' sudo: unknown uid: 1000'. this happened now after i as root vimchanged passwd, the name of my regular user
<iceroot> !mint | azured
<ubottu> azured: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bug> my ubuntu 11.10, run into a java debug issue: localhost: JDWP exit error AGENT_ERROR_TRANSPORT_INIT(197):
<bug> any one has solved it?
<azured> ok thx
<bug> please help, I have fixed my /etc/hosts file to make localhost resolve correctly
<eigar> ritz: yes, i have done so. I have alos hacked in the code of pulseqaudio, recompiled and hacked in mplayer code to log what is happening. The problem is partially described above. Pulseaudio philosopy: 1. Open ana audio stream 2. deliver song after song to this stream. Mplayer: 1. Open an audio stream 2. deliver 1 track. 3. close audio stream 4. open new deliver next.
<ritz> eigar, interesting. pa does not see the close stream request
<eigar> ritz: yes, even after close is sent it keeps checking for data. This kreates the lag/pause/silence between tracks.
<ritz> eigar, in your setup, mplayer->pa->alsa ( with pa plugin ) ?
<ritz> odd, try a smaller buffer - http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/LatencyControl ?
<nc__> Hey guys! I am trying to install Samba4 on Lubuntu 11.10 but I get this error: E: samba4: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 - Does anyone know what it means? :o
<eigar> ritz: ok. I'll check some more. Now I have to send an urgent e-mail. For now. Thanks.
<ritz> eigar, :)
<saucer_eyes> Anyone here that can help me fix my sound? It plays through my headphones, just not speakers.
<hydrox24> nc__: That is a rather dull error and is not very verbose, I will check possible problems but it may require significant debugging.
<hydrox24> nc__: are you installing it using apt-get?
<nc__> hydrox24: Yep
<hydrox24> nc__: what command did you use (word for word) to try installing samba?
<nc__> hydrox24: sudo apt-get install samba4 - I did try installing it using synaptic first though, then I uninstalled it and tried it via apt-get
<hydrox24> nc__: ok, so can you run the command:
<hydrox24> "sudo apt-get remove --purge samba"
<hydrox24> after doing this, remove the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<nc__> hydrox24: how do i do that in terminal? I need sudo priviledges it seems :o
<iToast> Hi
<nc__> hi
<iToast> Ubuntu 11.10 got linux backwards...
<iToast> Linux just works and has high hardware support...
<hydrox24> nc__: sorry, you mean removing the .conf file?
<iToast> Ubutnu 11.10 has low hardware support and doesn't just work..
<nc__> hydrox24: yes exactly
<hydrox24> iToast: this is a support channel, please ask your question or move to ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrox24> !ot | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iToast> hydrox24, Why is 11.10 so horrible for hardware support?
<hydrox24> nc__: "sudo rm /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<nc__> hydrox24: thanks, sorry should have told you i'm a noob
<hydrox24> iToast: That is not a specific problem, please ask that at ubuntu-offtopic
<iToast> 11.4 down have amazing hardware support, 11.10, it hates wyse machines, and amd cpu's... and external hdds..
<hydrox24> nc__: that's cool
<iToast> hydrox24, It doesn't boot.
<iToast> Grub won't autoboot, thats fixable, but when it goes to boot its just a black screen
<nc__> hydrox24: done
<hydrox24> nc__: Now, try installing samba with "sudo apt-get install samba"
<hydrox24> nc__: not samba4
<iToast> were's ubuntus server amd64 iso's...
<nc__> hydrox24: doing it now :)
<iToast> :s
<iToast> Does ubuntu server support amd64...
<hydrox24> iToast: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<nc__> Hydrox24: it worked beautifully, thanks alot :)!
<hydrox24> iToast: look at the Bittorrent section
<iToast> hydrox24, Why are these burried away?
<hydrox24> nc__: Wonderful.
<iToast> There is more then intel cpus...
<hydrox24> iToast: they weren't I just google "ubuntu server amd64"
<hydrox24> iToast: it was the top result
<hydrox24> *googled*
<iToast> hydrox24, Look on the website
<iToast> hydrox24, Goto ubuntu.com and find it manually.
<nc__> iToast, just click alternative downloads at the download page? :o
<nc__> Bye guys, might be back :p thanks again hydrox24
<iToast> nc__, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<iToast> ...
<hydrox24> iToast: look
<iToast> hydrox24, ...?
<hydrox24> iToast: ubuntu homepage > Download > ubuntu server (grey bar under orange bar) > ubuntu server for arm (tab above "1")
<iToast> hydrox24, Thats a horrible design.
<iToast> When a user is looking for a amd64 iso they don't click on ubuntu for arm.
<hydrox24> iToast: I did it 20 secs & remember that it is a "technology preview" not meant for the general public
<Myrtti> hydrox24: why server?
<iToast> hydrox24, What
<hydrox24> iToast: It's designed to be hidden away
<iToast> hydrox24, amd64...
<hydrox24> iToast: *A little*
<iToast> Why?
<iToast> It runs stable
<hydrox24> oh, soz
<hydrox24> wrong one
<hydrox24> got amd and arm mixed up, lol
<hydrox24> will redo for you, but after that this probably needs to be taken to ubuntu-offtopic
<iToast> arm is useless :/
<pnorman> amd64? ubuntu homepage > download > ubuntu server, select 64 bit version
<andyn> hey, we need a "lite" version of ubuntu for raspberry pi :P
<pnorman> actually, by default, the 64 bit version is selected
<Ben64> ubuntu is too heavy for pi
<hydrox24> pnorman: you're right.
<iToast> pnorman, Thats the confusion :P
<hydrox24> iToast: listen to pnorman :)
<iToast> it states nothing about amd64...
<pnorman> Why would anything other than 64 bit be selected?
<Myrtti> iToast: 64-bit *is* amd64
<iToast> A default install of ubuntu will accept 4gb of ram :/
<hydrox24> andyn: you could try the alternate install?
<hydrox24> iToast: sorry?
<andyn> hydrox24: lol :-)
<nc__> hydrox24: I just rebooted, when i type samba in the console it says that it's not installed and tells me to use sudo apt-get install samba4
<nc__> ?
<hydrox24> andyn: yeh, not really lite enough...
<pnorman> iToast: You're saying it should say amd64 instead of 64-bit?
<iToast> pnorman, It should give a hint :p
<iToast> Its rare i see a server based off amd...
<hydrox24> nc__: that's annoying...
<iToast> ben64 Lies
<foxhat25> puyeng
<Ben64> iToast: nope
<iToast> ben64 windows 8 will run on arm.
<iToast> WINDOWS!
<Ben64> not on pi
<pnorman> I think saying amd64 would confuse people more than 64-bit. most people wouldn't get that intel 64-bit CPUs are also amd64
<iToast> Someone will get it to run smoothly.
<nc__> hydrox24: Yep, any clues? Should i try installing samba4?
<hydrox24> nc__: I am assuming you just want to share files on a windows network, yes?
<nc__> hydrox24: actually just between lubuntu and os x lion :o
<hydrox24> nc__: I share files over a network with samba and I have never used the actual "samba" command
<iToast> Ben64, ubuntu will run on pi.
<iToast> Xmbc runs on it i believe
<iToast> xbmc*
<andyn> xbmc
<iToast> andyn, too slow :P
<hydrox24> nc__: I thin kthat iToast is right actuall Ben64
<andyn> well, if you want a unity-like desktop you could run wmaker on it.
<iToast> Ben64, It will run.
<iToast> You just gotta optimize it.
<Ben64> ubuntu doesn't work currently on it, it might in the future, but it'd have to be cut down significantly
<iToast> People got windows 7 on a penitum...
<iToast> Vista to run in 54 mb of ram
<coolstar-ipod> iToast: Unity is too heavy
<hydrox24> nc__: can you try using the inbuilt sharing? unless you need careful control over permissions etc, just right click the folder you want to share, go to the sharing tab and go from there
<iToast> coolstar-ipod, who cares? cut it.
<coolstar-ipod> It lags on my system with dual core CPU and 3GB RAm
<iToast> we don't need unity...
<andyn> Ben64, iToast: since it has unified hardware it should not be too hard to trim a very compact kernel and libraries for it.
<Ben64> i'd rather use something designed better for the rpi
<iToast> The issue is that you guys want unity
<iToast> and all the other crap piled on ubuntu
<iToast> It just needs a UI for a tv
<iToast> Or lcd :p
<hydrox24> gtg
<iToast> Why not ubuntu for tv...
<coolstar-ipod> iToast; I use KDE myself
<hydrox24> iToast: you do know there is ubuntutv...
<Myrtti> remember kids, #ubuntu-offtopic is that ---> way
<andyn> i already have a few great uses for a rack-mounted device that needs an integrated computer
<iToast> hydrox24, Thats what i'm talking about
<Skew-_^> !kernel | Skew-_^
<ubottu> Skew-_^, please see my private message
<nc__> hydrox24: there's no sharing tab under preferences or antyhing on my lubuntu :o
<iToast> IM thinking about buying a ubuntu tv, but i see no use for a full os on a tv :/
<iToast> Unless the hardware can decode streaming 1080p video in real time, its pointless to me
<iToast> I wan't to be able to overlay 2 different 1080p videostreams
<Skew-_^> !gnome | Skew-_^
<Ben64> rpi does 1080p
<ubottu> Skew-_^, please see my private message
<iToast> Ben64, what doesnt?
<Ben64> my phone
<iToast> Ben64 wrong!
<iToast> You just need a accessory for it
<Ben64> no.. pretty sure my phone doesn't do 1080p
<iToast> What phone is it
<Ben64> droid 3
<[deXter]> heh, well my phone has no issues with 1080p.. but my computer has!
<[deXter]> (admittedly I'm using open-source drivers..)
<iToast> Ben64, it can with a accessory
<coolstar-ipod> Skew-^: do bot calls at #ubuntu-bots
<Ben64> iToast: nope
<iToast> Ben64, they said that the apple a4 might never get hacked
<iToast> same to the a5...
<coolstar-ipod> I know a phone that doesn't do 1080p
<iToast> iPhone?
<coolstar-ipod> No
<Ben64> thats different. my phone literally cannot decode 1080p. can't even do 720p
<iToast> Ben64, With a accessory it can
<coolstar-ipod> Windows Mobile..duh
<iToast> Renember, you can have a external decoder ;)
<Ben64> no, there is no accessory to make it magically decode
<iToast> ben64 build one.
<TheYsNoi> test
<Ben64> you're just silly
<iToast> Or use usb hostmode like most phones can do and use a usb one
<iToast> You need to write your own drivers...
<Skew-_^> iToast, A5 iphone/ ipad2 is hacked (jailbrakeable) now :)
<coolstar-ipod> Absinthe
<coolstar-ipod> Lil
<iToast> Skew-_^, And all the noobs who wanted it for ilegal uses spammed the jailbreak devs :/
<coolstar-ipod> *Lol
<iToast> Jailbreaking is pathetic now
<sec_> Skew-_^: link?
<iToast> I asked 10 people what jailbreaking is for, they said to get free apps -_-
<hydrox24> iToast: that *IS* sad
<iToast> Apperently 99c is too much >_>
<coolstar-ipod> iToast: you are talking to someone using a Jailbroken iPod
<hydrox24> but we need to move to !ot
<sec_> iToast: what it for?
<iToast> hydrox24, I wanted to strangle them for that D:
<coolstar-ipod> Wanna know why?
<iToast> sec_, "free apps"
<iToast> :/
<hydrox24> iToast: LOLZ
<Ben64> i rooted my phone, but not for free apps
<iToast> Rooting is having the same effect
<coolstar-ipod> Guess why I Jailbroke
 * overclucker is a control freak
<iToast> Rooting atleast has no centrial source for these ilegal apps :D!
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iToast> Most ilegal ones are infected...
<Ben64> could get free apps on android without root :P
<Skew-_^> LoL, i jailbreak it cuz i want to have access true SSH, and kill prosseses and have a longe ring tone, cuz it sucks to have a iphone that sounds like a Bell Tower
<Skew-_^> ;P
<hydrox24> I think that they need to make jailbreaker hard, so that only people that are knowledgable can do it
<iToast> Skew-_^, I jailbroke my ipod touch to ssh into my servers
<hydrox24> meet you guys on ot
<hydrox24> I'm on offtopic now, meet me there
<coolstar-ipod> Let's go to the offtopic channel. Will we?
<sec_> iToast: why?
<rick__> hey im new to uuntu ive downloaded firefox aurora and cant figure out how to open the download from firefox download screen
<rick__> hello mr potatohead
<ServerSage> rick__: Did you download a debian/ubuntu version of aurora?
<rick__> i just clicked the download button
<ServerSage> Then you'll just get a tar.bz2 file.  Correct?
<TheYsNoi> hi...new boot here...
<rick__> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ServerSage> rick__: In order to use it you need to extract it.  When you download it from their site they give you a tar.bz2 file.  You can either double click on that an your GUI will probably extract it for you, leaving you with an executable, or you can extract it on the command line.
<rick__> how do extract on cmd line i dont even know where cmd line is
<quixotedon> rick__: mind your manner
<rick__> what did i do
<ServerSage> rick__: If extracting a downloaded file, or using the command line, is outside your realm of knowledge, do you think it's a good idea to run alpha/beta software?  Not trying to be a jerk, just saying.
<callaghan> Hi, is there a quick way to find out if a user is running X/L/K/Ubuntu using the command line? I want to use it for a bash script. Thanks
<tellers> Looking for genitally mutilated males. Contact me in private to participate in an investigative report. Nationwide publicity a significant possibility.
<Smelly> callaghan, use: cat /etc/issue
<Smelly> callaghan, Sorry, that doesn;t seem to contain the info you want...
<callaghan> Smelly: This says Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l on my Lubuntu system...
<callaghan> Smelly: well, I guess there is no easy way apart from looking if lxde or unity is running ;)
<rick__> im learning by the way i have more knowledge than you can phatom pal back off im gonnaq make my company pyramidtechnologies bigger than apple and microsoft combined but i doubt you will even know about it so stop trying to prolong the process pal your negativity is undesireable
<Smelly> callaghan, How about /etc/lsb-release
<ServerSage> rick__: Thats one way to get help.
<callaghan> Smelly: same here, only Ubuntu
<rick__> so will anyone tell me how to use cmd line
<bob___> type commands
<ServerSage> I love people that brag about their intelligence but lack simple skills like sentence structure.  :)
<rick__> or does everyone feel i should be deprived
<ServerSage> rick__: Do you know which *buntu and which GUI you are running?
<rick__> no
<rick__> 11.0
<callaghan> rick__: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Command-Shell-Scripting-Bible/dp/047025128X
<Smelly> callaghan, maybe try "cd /etc; grep -R Lubuntu" to see if there's a file which has the distro name
<callaghan> rick__: I bought this and it contains everything I ever needed :)
<rick__> no money pal
<rick__> 0 dollar budget
<ServerSage> rick__: Drop the attitude.  Were here to help.  You need to remember that most of us are actually sitting at jobs right now WHILE trying to help you.
<rick__> my company has been brought to its knees and i got trown out on the street
<callaghan> rick__: then there's this: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<T_H_X> same
<callaghan> rick__: it's not as complete, but a good start nonetheless
<rick__> but it will rise up soon
<dotachin> is there any reason to split up large (20GB+) gzip files in pieces?
<callaghan> Smelly: whoa, that's taking a long time ^^
<rick__> i need some good people
<ServerSage> dotachin: Some filesystems only support 2gb files.
<rick__> ive got gret ones but thier is so much to do
<Smelly> callaghan, It'll finish :)  Maybe add " | less" at the end to be able to scroll trhough the output
<ServerSage> dotachin: Plus, moving a single 20gb file is harder than moving 20 1gb files.
<dotachin> ServerSage, but any reasons in terms of file integrity?
<rick__> can you tell me how to use cmd line
<ServerSage> dotachin: Nope.
<rick__> where is it located
<dotachin> ServerSage, ok, thnx.
<Smelly> callaghan, and make sure you are in /etc :)
<Jordan_U> !terminal | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tellers> Hello.
<LunatyK> Hi
<tellers> We are looking for genitally mutilated males. Contact me in private to participate in an investigate report. Nationwide publicity a significant possibility.
<ServerSage> Ummm, tellers probably needs to be made to disappear.
<alumno> un abrazo
<callaghan> Smelly: I used "cd /etc; grep -R Lubuntu | tee ~/output" so it should to the job... no, nothing's in there ^^
<callaghan> Smelly: ah well, I guess the user has to select what he is running then. Thank you for your time :)
<Smelly> callaghan, Are you sure you're on Lubuntu? :) It should read
<Smelly> callaghan, welcome.
<tellers> Genitally mutilated is another expression for foreskin-amputated.
<tellers> It means circumcised.
<Smelly> callaghan, Skip the "It should read"
<callaghan> Smelly: yeah, I'm sure, I also have a xubuntu machine where the command is still running
<Smelly> callaghan, weird that it doesn't show up in issue at least... Well, good luck
<LunatyK> Smelly is it smart to load Xubuntu at the same time as Ubuntu
<callaghan> Smelly: it shows up in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf I can check if this path exists.
<krised> Hi. I have a script which sets up various things. But each command line requires sudo (such as making changes to .profile) how do i tell a batchscript that all commands in the script must run as such ? so i dont have to execute one line at a time
<Smelly> LunatyK, Is that a rethorical uestion?
<Skew-_^> krised, run it as sudo?
<LunatyK> no
<JadedJacob> evening ubuntu
<Skew-_^> krised, run the script as sudo
<rick__> ok how do accsess ubuntu cmd line
<LunatyK> Cause i added packages for Xfce and Xubuntu
<rick__> please
<krised> Skew -_^if i run it as sudo it wont run every command as sudo. just the first line
<Skew-_^> krised, dont use sudo in script?
<Smelly> LunatyK, I don;t know what you mean by "load". You mean have installed side by side as in "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"?
<ServerSage> rick__: Did you not read what the good bot told you earlier?
<krised> Skew-_^ if i start every line with sudo it will ask for my password between each line
<ServerSage> !terminal | rick__
<ubottu> rick__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rick__> yup i cant remember
<LunatyK> No
<ServerSage> rick__: Seriously?
<rick__> where do i click first
<LunatyK> I went thru Synaptic Package Manager and downloaded the packages that way
<Skew-_^> krised, dont have SUDO inside the script just run the script from terminal whit sudo infront have u tryed it?
<LunatyK> I was trying to get Slackware Packages
<LunatyK> x.x
<JadedJacob> I'm after some software for ubuntu that allows to you click a button on a application make it resize 50% of the width of my LCD screen.
<rick__> dont belittle me please i need help
<JadedJacob> either Left or Right
<krised> Skew-_^Hmm ill try. thanks. My problem here is that i need to repack a installed ubuntu back into a working distro ISO file.. i cant find any program that works.. remastersys gives errors when using that (when i boot the iso made)
<ServerSage> rick__: You've been given help.  Other than driving to your house and opening it for you what more would you like?
<Smelly> LunatyK, So you installed Ubuntu from CD or so and then you installed Xubuntu (packages) through synaptics? I'm not sure if that's advisable. It might be possible, but I'd personaly rather go with either one or the other.
<rick__> why is it no one i talkto want to help you all act like im gonna kill you when i get my mind ad powerback
<LunatyK> Well
<LunatyK> It lets me choose
<rick__> tell me where to clik please
<ServerSage> rick__: Read the help!  It tells you EXACTLY WHAT TO CLICK.
<LunatyK> If i want Gnome or Xubuntu
<rick__> it says applications
<rick__> thier is nothing under apps
<garaman> rick__: press the "Windows" key and type "terminal" then hit Enter
<ServerSage> rick__: click the Ubuntu logo and start typing terminal.
<rick__> windows key??
<garaman> rick__: between Ctrl and Alt
<Smelly> LunatyK, What lets you choose?
<garaman> rick__: also works to press Alt+F2, type "gnome-terminal", then hit Enter
<rick__> ok im in thank you
<rick__> now how do i run file
<JadedJacob> i think i'll just post on the ubuntuforums instead.
<ServerSage> rick__: Do you know where you downloaded the firefox file?
<LunatyK> The Login Screen shows Session and it lets me run either Ubuntu or XUbuntu
<rick__> from firefox aurora website
<ServerSage> rick__: Yes, but where did you save it to?
<rick__> its located in downloads section of firefox i cant make anysense of these ubuntu directories
<garaman> rick__: in terminal type "cd Downloads", then "ls"
<garaman> rick__: what filenames do you see?
<rick__> no such file or directory
<garaman> rick__: type "pwd", what do you see?
<LunatyK> How do you go root?
<rick__> pwd
<goddard> the -15 kernel isn't working
<goddard> how can i debug?
<Smelly> LunatyK, Ah ok. So they're both installed already. Well if it work, it works. (For the time being)
<garaman> rick__: in terminal, type "pwd"
<LunatyK> Yes Smelly and it hasnt been messing up tho
<madigan> sudo /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Smelly> LunatyK, with "sudo <command>" you execute the command as root
<rick__> fff
<rick__> home rick
<rick__> home rick is what i see
<ServerSage> rick__: Try running "ls", do you see a Downloads listed?
<garaman> rick__: in terminal, type "ls -1F".  you should see list of dirs, one of which should be named "Downloads"
<madigan> XD i can't load the plug XDDC! i try sudo beacuse i'm desperate
<madigan> XD
<rick__> it says deskto videos doc ex desktop pic tempp downloads music public
<ServerSage> rick__: Then type "cd downloads"
<rick__> no such file or directory
<norbert79> rick__: Just one thing to mention: Linux is Case-sensitive... If you See Downloads, it's not the same, like 'downloads'
<ServerSage> rick__: You have to match the case.  So if it's Downloads you need to do "cd Downloads"
<garaman> rick__: indeed, try "cd Downloads" again, exactly as written
<garaman> rick__: with capital "D"
<[deXter]> unless of course, you turn off case sensitivity in bash, like I do ;)
<rick__> it says downloads $
<norbert79> [deXter]: Which could just screw up your filesystem, just saying ;-)
<garaman> [deXter]: I "set completion-ignore-case on", which is handy while less dangerous
<[deXter]> garaman, yeah, that's what I use actually
<LunatyK> Smelly could i script Ubuntu to look like SlackWare?
<norbert79> rick__: I would assume ls -lF would be the next step...
<norbert79> rick__: so you can see what's listed there
<aLeSD|> hi all
<rick__> yep no fire fox thou
<auronandace> LunatyK: look like slackware? you are aware that slackware uses vanilla packages?
<aLeSD|> is it normal that /sbin in not in my path ?
<LunatyK> I am
<aLeSD|> $PATH
<LunatyK> Thats what im used to auronandace
<rick__> lf says cmd not found
<TheYsNoi> hi aLeSD
<iceroot> aLeSD|: /sbin is in PATH on default ubuntu
<ServerSage> rick__: Try running "ls -l"
<auronandace> LunatyK: then that means slackware doesn't have a look of it's own, what you want is the default look of the packages
<LunatyK> Yes that
<aLeSD|> iceroot: I just switched from kubuntu 2 ubuntu
<rick__> type ls -l
<rick__> ????
<ServerSage> rick__: Yes, in the terminal type in "ls -l" without the quotes.
<iceroot> aLeSD|: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<aLeSD|> I simply run sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<LunatyK> Could i do that auronandace
<iceroot> aLeSD|: to get the
<rick__> not there
<auronandace> LunatyK: no idea
<iceroot> aLeSD|: to get the "real" ubuntu its sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LunatyK> Hmm
<ServerSage> rick__: You sure you downloaded it?  :)
<rick__> yup
<LunatyK> Ima try something
<aLeSD|> ah
<LunatyK> after Synaptic gets done
<norbert79> rick__: You would like to check your queries/personal messages...
<auronandace> LunatyK: what has ubuntu changed that you don't like the look of?
<aLeSD|> iceroot, ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<rick__> how
<iceroot> aLeSD|: then you have everything you need
<almoxarife> rick__: wanna try this with the gui folder viewer god gave ubuntu?
<LunatyK> Actually auronandace i am used to Slackware
<norbert79> rick__: Like clicking the window, I think top, since you have at least 1 personal message in your IRC client
<LunatyK> And seeing something that doesnt look like it
<LunatyK> Seems wrong
<norbert79> rick__: I think right to the channel window-tab
<auronandace> LunatyK: you haven't answered my question, whats different that you don't like?
<aLeSD|> iceroot, my system want't start gdm ... it tries with kdm all the time .. The prob is that I removed kdm
<LunatyK> The whole thing
<iceroot> aLeSD|: ubuntu is not using gdm
<auronandace> LunatyK: such as?
<iceroot> aLeSD|: its using lightdm
<LunatyK> the themes the wallpapes the menu
<iceroot> aLeSD|: depending on your version
<rick__> ok
<auronandace> LunatyK: so you don't like unity? is that it? more of a kde fan?
<iceroot> aLeSD|: what version are you using?
<Monkeypaws> Hello.  I have a webserver running ubuntu/apache and an IP camera.  I'd like to have 1 connection between the ubuntu server and the IP camera.  Then, however many users connect to the ubuntu/apache server to view the stream.   I want to avoid anyone connecting directly to the IP camera in order to view the stream.  Is this do-able? thanks
<aLeSD|> iceroot, 13.04
<iceroot> aLeSD|: not possible
<aLeSD|> Who tells ? Hainstein ?
<iceroot> aLeSD|: there is no 13.04
<iceroot> aLeSD|: output of "cat /etc/issue"
<aLeSD|> 11.10
<aLeSD|> I configured lightdm
<iceroot> aLeSD|: then its lightdm instead of gdm
<auronandace> !kubuntu | LunatyK
<ubottu> LunatyK: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<aLeSD|> now the problem is the $PATH
<aLeSD|> iceroot, is it configured in .bashrc ?
<iceroot> aLeSD|: /etc/bash_completion
 * dfcnvt hit the sack, "G'night"
<almoxarife> Monkeypaws: how does apache talk to the camera? network? usb?
<Monkeypaws> almoxarife - the video stream is available over the network, at http://192.168.1.75/mjpeg.cgi
<aLeSD|> iceroot, thanks
<LunatyK> installing Kubuntu
<varikonniemi> hmm, i have been zipping 60 gigs folder to a .zip archive with ubuntus compress option. I left it overnight and it is only halfway therE?!
<jatt> why do you want to zip 60 gigs! rotfl
<varikonniemi> so i can archive it handy in one file
<JadedJacob> Varazir: What compression setting did you use? What is your CPU? How much RAM do you have?
<LunatyK> auronandace is that smart
<jatt> better those 60 gigs are text files
<varikonniemi> dunno about compression, it does not let me choose
<jatt> if not
<varikonniemi> c2d 3.1ghz, 4ggs ram
<jatt> you are wasting your time
<varikonniemi> cpu usage 10%
<JadedJacob> Yeah like what jatt: Unless they are text files or BMP's(haha) you're wasting your time
<JadedJacob> *like what jatt said i mean
<varikonniemi> the point is not to compress them but to just have one file to archive
<jatt> then don't compress them
<jatt> archive them
<iceroot> varikonniemi: tar
<jatt> with tar for example
<varikonniemi> but there is clearly something wrong here
<varikonniemi> i read tar is really bad for this, since it has no index
<DJ_Eternal> There
<jatt> yeah PEBKAC
<haylo> i think zipping is good but something that big takes to long to zip varikonniemi
<DJ_Eternal> >.<
<JadedJacob> When you say there is something wrong...Do you mean you think your harddrive is on the way out?
<haylo> plus unless the data has a compressible pattern it doesnt get that much smaller
<varikonniemi> yeah but what is it doing this all time when cpu usage is at 5-10% for the process
<iceroot> varikonniemi: what is the value of %wa
<varikonniemi> memory usage 50M
<DJ_Eternal> Is it smart to install Kubuntu with Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<iceroot> varikonniemi: on top
<varikonniemi> iceroot, ?
<haylo> will take ten percent cpu to do an operationg like this
<iceroot> varikonniemi: you are talking about cpu usage, what is "top" showing for the value %wa
<varikonniemi> where can i find %wa
<rick__> ok im back
<jatt> you should do the experiment how it takes to uncompress the 60GB. and then compress them again
<rick__> hello
<iceroot> varikonniemi: open a terminal and type in "top"
<iceroot> varikonniemi: at the top of that screen there is %wa
<rick__> you there
<varikonniemi> 40-60%
<iceroot> varikonniemi: that is the reason why it is working so long
<iceroot> varikonniemi: %wa = waiting time of the cou for your hdd
<auronandace> DJ_Eternal: i don't like unity either (xfce is my choice)
<varikonniemi> iceroot, ok :)
<iceroot> varikonniemi: so your cpu is waiting 40-60% of the time because your hdd is not delivering the data fast enough
<DJ_Eternal> xfce is good
<DJ_Eternal> but i want slackware back
<rick__> hello
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: #slackware
<DJ_Eternal> but my disk drive isnt working
<quiescens> i was going to say
<quiescens> 40-60% is more likely because of drive failure
<DJ_Eternal> iceroot i know alot about it
<quiescens> than actual io saturation
<DJ_Eternal> c.c
<iceroot> quiescens: no
<iceroot> quiescens: that is a normal value and has nothing to do with drive failure
<varikonniemi> hmm, i have process python as zombie. Is that bad
<goddard> xfce yo dawg dat is oogleee
<iceroot> varikonniemi: you are using "terminator"?
<varikonniemi> iceroot, no
<iceroot> varikonniemi: ok
<bc81> hello.  i'm trying to get a daap server up and running on maverick, mt-daapd is not working, is there a better more up-to-date method?
<goddard> iceroot: you should change your name to fireroot then it will sounds like your gonna can your sys admin rather then shoot him
<iceroot> goddard: :)
<DJ_Eternal> :/
<bc81> i've tried tangerine also, but my ipod touch 2g can't connect to it (using Simple DAAP client
<bc81> the touch can see the share, but not connect to them
<DJ_Eternal> auronandace i just hate unity period
<reisio> DJ_Eternal: so don't use it
<goddard> DJ_Eternal: don't hate participate
<DJ_Eternal> reisio if i had a diskdrive i wouldnt be
<DJ_Eternal> :/
<varikonniemi> on windows i have once rarred a 150 gigs archive, and it had no problems, so it clearly is something fishy going on with archive roller
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: you have a support-question?
<DJ_Eternal> Im on a laptop
<DJ_Eternal> iceroot well noone answered my question :/
<DJ_Eternal> Is it smart to install Kubuntu with Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<reisio> varikonniemi: what is?
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: why not?
<ePlus`> hey all
<goddard> yo
<reisio> ePlus`: hi
<ePlus`> where do i set "ifconfig eh0 up" to be up at boot
<Skew-_^> ACER S3-951/ULV i5-2467M/NLED13.3WXGAG/Intel HD/4GB/SSD 256GB/BGN/BT 4.0/Lithium Polymer/1.3M HD/W7HP-64  VS. ASUS UX31E 13.3'' HD+ Glare i7-2677M HD3000 4GB DDR3 256GB SSD Cam BT USB 3.0 4 cell Bag W7HP alu HDMI ???
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: of course you have then all applications from all of them
<auronandace> DJ_Eternal: if you have enough space you can
<varikonniemi> reisio, <varikonniemi> hmm, i have been zipping 60 gigs folder to a .zip archive with ubuntus compress option. I left it overnight and it is only halfway therE?!
<DJ_Eternal> idk if i do or not
<jatt> buy a more powerful computer
<jatt> then it will be faster
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: maybe 6-8gb for all of them
<prashant_123456> wanna lock system volume at a certain low end using ubuntu 11.10 gnome ?????
<Skew-_^> jatt, who me?
<jatt> no the 60GB guy
<Skew-_^> aha i see
<Skew-_^> :)
<DJ_Eternal> how do i find out
<goddard> DJ_Eternal: live disc?
<DJ_Eternal> nope
<reisio> varikonniemi: 60 is a lot, wouldn't compress it unless it's for really long term
<DJ_Eternal> Ubuntu is installed
<goddard> DJ_Eternal: haha ok
<DJ_Eternal> Xubuntu is installed
<DJ_Eternal> Now im working on Kubuntu
<glosoli> Hey folks,  I have one problem. Sometimes I can't restart my computer if some programs are running in the background, ubuntu just hangs forever on the splashscreen for reboot, and does nothing, just CPU Fan Noisy becomes
<auronandace> DJ_Eternal: if you want slackware then why did you install xubuntu?
<DJ_Eternal> Cause i couldn't get my Slackware to update to 13.37
<varikonniemi> i restarted my computer and python process is still zombie. Is this normal?
<aBound> Slackware is not an easy to use distribution.
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: what is your question? to be honest we dont care about slackware
<goddard> DJ_Eternal: so you just install lots of OS's on your computer for fun?
<reisio> varikonniemi: sure it's the same #?
<auronandace> DJ_Eternal: so you couldn't reinstall slackware instead of upgrade?
<DJ_Eternal> Im just trying to make sure of something but nvm
<varikonniemi> wait, i have one python as #1867 and one as #1850
<DJ_Eternal> auronandace my diskdrive is out and i have to have the disk drive working to do so
<jatt> zombie processes are not normal
<varikonniemi> i just resintalled my os yesterday :(
<auronandace> DJ_Eternal: so how did you install xubuntu? by usb? if so why can't you install slackware that way?
<reisio> they happen
<DJ_Eternal> Slackware requires 6 cds
<DJ_Eternal> :/
<bob___> DJ_Eternal: not true
<DJ_Eternal> And i dont have a usb big enough
<iceroot> DJ_Eternal: again, we dont care about slackware, go to #slackware if you want to discuss that distro
<llutz_> DJ_Eternal: to make it short: you don't have any clue about wat you're doing, you just decided to troll around here.
<glosoli> Hey folks,  I have one problem. Sometimes I can't restart my computer if some programs are running in the background, ubuntu just hangs forever on the splashscreen for reboot, and does nothing, just CPU Fan Noisy becomes
<norbert79> DJ_Eternal: I would recommend #ubuntu-offtopic
<jatt> what is slackware?
<llutz_> jatt: wikipedia tells you
<bob___> glosoli: hit esc at that splash screen and it hsould show you the shutdown messages and you can see where it's hanging
<rick__> hello
<reisio> hi
<rick__> im back
<tomek_> hi
<rick__> can we get back to bussiness
<aBound> DJ_Eternal, Doesn't seem like Slackware requires 6 CDs there's a package with the DVD for everything and 6 ISOs which means you don't need all of them.
<tomek_> who knows how to move window x - [] from left to right ?
<aBound> Some of the ISOs are source packages.
<iceroot> and all are off-topic
<aBound> iceroot, Indeed.
<reisio> tomek_: called "decorations"
<bc81> tomek_: i think it's gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<aBound> DJ_Eternal, Best to head to the slackware channel for help on the Slackware distro.
<bc81> tomek_: of course, you can rearrange the string to your liking
<yannick_> yannick
<pfifo> hello everyone :)
<bc81> so, does anyone have success in running a daap server on their 'buntu?  trying to connect the ipod touch 2g (old, but good ;)
<bc81> hi pfifo
<rick__> hi
<cristian_c> Hi
<bc81> hi
<rick__> can anyone help me run files on ubuntu
<bendras> ato
<tomek_> bc81 : no gui tools
<tomek_> ?
<bc81> lol rick__  what kind of "files"?
<bendras> where am i?
<pfifo> rick__, to execute a file simple add ./ to the fron
<rick__> im on my day with ubuntu
<pfifo> ex ./myscript.sh
<dns53-laptop> nick dns53
<rick__> well i cant find the file in cmd line
<bendras> linux sucks!
<bc81> tomek_: open a terminal and paste that command, only rearrange the string
<rick__> i like linux
<rick__> windows sucks
<reisio> :p
<bc81> tomek, so you want them reversed: menu:close,maximize,minimize
<_Ethan_> hi
<reisio> hi
<bc81> hi
<_Ethan_> when manually creating the partitions, /home should be the biggest one in size?
<pfifo> hi
<cristian_c>  I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<Tiven_> _Ethan_ : no need for that
<Tiven_> it's all about what you need
<reisio> _Ethan_: but yes, in general
<bc81> _Ethan_: generally, yes.
<Tiven_> yea
<Tiven_> because you usually use the most space for saving in there
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<reisio> if you put everything on one partition, you don't have to consider this
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<_Ethan_> so /home is supposed to be the "folder" where i put data
<glosoli> bob___: Thanks for answer :) Might be what I need
<pfifo> cristian_c, you might want to ask in ##hardware this is ubuntu support
<_Ethan_> the thing is , arent they just folders but partitions?
<_Ethan_> i can understand to have a swap partition
<auronandace> _Ethan_: i use a seperate storage partition for my files
<reisio> _Ethan_: home is for non-OS data
<pfifo> _Ethan_, you dont have to make /home a partition at all
<reisio> indeed
<_Ethan_> and in fact i have one partition for data in my windows xp, because i wanted it
<Tiven_> _Ethan_ : basically home is all that you save. i used to use Home on my headless server to save all services (webservers, gameservers, etc)
<_Ethan_> pfifo but is it the default mode ubuntu uses when installing isnt it ?
<cristian_c> pfifo, is this not a problem that affects the operating system?
<llutz_> _Ethan_: then just dont put /home on extra partition, mount your data-filesystem later to i.e. /home/you/data
<pfifo> _Ethan_, because it makes reinstalling easier, you wont lose all your settings if you have a seperate /home
<reisio> you shouldn't _have_ to reinstall, though, if course
<_Ethan_> ok
<Tiven_> personally i prefer knowing that if anything at all happens, i know that im safe just by getting this one partition
<_Ethan_> thanks a lot for your help
<_Ethan_> cross fingers for me
<_Ethan_> :P
<Tiven_> good luck bro
<_Ethan_> because i actually have two primary partitions, windows xp and data
<reisio> to be safe you must backup
<llutz_> Tiven_: that's what backups are for
<reisio> regardless of partition scheme
<_Ethan_> next i´ll do ext 4 / as primary
<Tiven_> i always backup, i always use partitions too :P
<_Ethan_> swap and /home
<_Ethan_> (/home as logical)
<llutz_> _Ethan_: logical/primary makes no difference
<UidX> is there any program which analyzes a jar file and draws an entire class map?
<auronandace> _Ethan_: i keep all my linux partitions as logical (allows primaries to be used for other OS's)
<reisio> #java?
<UidX> oh is there #java?
<Tiven_> yea
<UidX> thanks im new to this server so i'm not really used to it
<dns53> UidX there are, but ask somewhere else, it has been a while since i did java programming
<reisio> I don't multi-boot, seems a waste of time
<_Ethan_> llutz yes, but i´ll have 3 primary partitions so i´d prefer to kept the one left for a future possibility
<_Ethan_> auronandace exactly
<reisio> UidX: /msg alis list *foo*
<llutz_> _Ethan_: just put all non-win stuff on logical
<reisio> FFR
<_Ethan_> "/" needs to be primary isnt it ?
<Tiven_> haha
<llutz_> _Ethan_: no
<pfifo> auronandace, how many OS's do you need
<_Ethan_> ups
<auronandace> pfifo: not a question of need
<llutz_> _Ethan_: logical/primary makes no difference (for most non-windows OS)
<_Ethan_> thought the OS partition needs to be primary
<auronandace> pfifo: i like to keep my options open, and its fun to try something new
<UidX> thanks
<reisio> not that a desktop install needs more than for partitions
<auronandace> _Ethan_: no, linux and haiku can reside entirely in logical partitions
<reisio> or even two
<pfifo> reisio, I require 6
<_Ethan_> auronandace then you meant that for linux you always use logicals to reserve primary partitions for windows for example ?
<reisio> pfifo: you specialize areas with file systems?
<auronandace> _Ethan_: yes, and bsd and openindiana
<pfifo> reisio, what?
<grymek> hi, i have downloaded my windows 7 from msdnaa ( so its oryginal ) but i havent cdrom on my computer ( im writting from second a laptop ), on windows i could copy iso disk to pendrive and make him a disk boot partytion, how to do the same with a cd or iso file on ubuntu ?
<reisio> guess not
<grymek> i have ubuntn 10.04
<_Ethan_> auronandace ok, thanks for the advice
<reisio> grymek: 1 min
<norbert79> grymek: use unetbootin for such, or use the Ubuntu's main website for the pendrive-installer-creator
<auronandace> _Ethan_: i also keep my storage partition as a logical too
<cristian_c> an another question:
<_Ethan_> just a last question, would you recommend defragmentation ?
<_Ethan_> prior all this process?
<norbert79> _Ethan_: There are no defragmentation tools for Linux, since EXT3-4 doesn't need such... It's done automatically
<_Ethan_> of my data and windows xp partition
<cristian_c> I'm using lubuntu 11.10
<pfifo> auronandace, it sounds like you make one giant extended and then all logicals
<auronandace> pfifo: indeed :)
<reisio> grymek: _2nd_ answer here: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux
<cristian_c> but I can not see the volume icon on the panel
<bc81> _Ethan_: yes, good idea to check the filesystem and defrag prior to the operation (but not mandatory)
<reisio> grymek: the one with 23 ups
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] Is there no keyboard shortcut to set the playback volume? http://library.gnome.org/users/banshee/stable/keyboardshortcuts.html.en
<cristian_c> I tried to add it, but it still is not displayed
<_Ethan_> ok
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<_Ethan_> i´ll go ahead then
<_Ethan_> back in 2-3 hours , hopefully with good news :D
<bc81> bullgard4: have you tried the Multimedia Keys extension?
<grymek> reisio: ok
<grymek> norbert79: ok i ll try
<bc81> bullgard4: oh nevermind i see you want volume
<bc81> bullgard4: you can use command:  banshee --set-volume=20
<bc81> etc
<zeefah04> hello
<zeefah04> exit
<shine_> hi, can someone help me on how to remove an custom schema from openldap(that uses cn=config)...i've olready remove all the entries that uses the attributes and classes of this schema, what should i do next? i know that these thread is not specific for ubuntu but no one helped me on the openldap chat
<bc81> bullgard4: or you can bind the command: banshee --set-volume=+5   or   banshee --set-volume=-5  to a shortcut key (compiz has this ability)
<Fudge> anyone know why grub-pc 1.98 in lucid detects my osx but natty and precise doesnt?
<gokul> hello, i am getting --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824916/  when i connect my new usb drive, i am not able to access it too, any suggestions ?
<dns53> gokul bad power on the usb plug? tried plugging in the laptop? tried another plug?
<bc81> gokul: try opening it in the gparted, if it's new it needs to be formatted possibly
<gokul> dns53, bc81 it's not the plugging issue, tried it in different systems, it's not working in ubuntu and arch but works in windows. Also did a quick format in windows, but still not working in ubuntu
<callaghan> gokul: Does it appear in the Disk Utility?
<auronandace> gokul: try gparted like bc81 suggests
<bc81> gokul, and you tried opening in gparted?
<dns53> gokul ok so the device exists?   run sudo fdisk -l   to list disks and partitions
<gokul> dns53, bc81 will try gparted now
<gokul> dns53, bc81, auronandace  fdisk -l actually kinda hangs, have started gparted but it was scanning for devises for a long time and doesn't show anything
<aLeSD|> hi all
<_rahmat_> hi aLesD|
<gokul>  i am getting "Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 1950463"  in syslog
<aLeSD|> I am using twinview ... is it possible to set differents backgrounds between the 2 monitors .. or extend a sigle image to both ?
<dns53> gokul so your disk might be on the way out, is this a hard disk in an enclosure or a usb drive?
<ikonia> aLeSD|: you should be able to span an image across both as one virtual monitor, but not use two different ones
<gokul> dns53, it's a usb drive, and i just bought it.
<dns53> gokul does it have any data on it?
<gokul> dns53, none, just plugged in for the first time
<llutz_> gokul: take it back to the shop
<norbert79> aLeSD|: Using two different images for your desktop is dependant on what Window handler you are using. Unity, the default Window manager cannot handle more, than one image, while KDE has/had the support for such for example.
<DJango_Novice> hi
<auronandace> gokul: what brand?
<red> Anyone here that is familiar with rsync?
<ikonia> red: yes
<red> I'm having problems understanding the correct syntax, even tho im looking at examples etc
<red> heres my command:
<red> rsync -avz --exclude=/var/www/aac7/sites/ office@172.20.20.40:/var/www/aac7
<red> I run it at my dev server
<red> to copy files from live server, excluding the sites folder
<red> but still the incremental file list that starts to roll before the sync is showing every file under the sites as well, so I hit ctrl-c
<dregin> Ahoy! Is there any plan to allow a user to remote desktop to a machine without the screen at the PC's desk unlocking???? In know I can use NoMachine or whatever else, but I need to be able to work on the same code I had on my screen when I left work... having to set it all up again is a pain.
<red> the .40 is the live environment
<gokul> auronandace, my company bought a whole bunch of customized usb drives for employees. No brand name on it. :)
<red> should the exclude be relative to the aac7 path instead?
<dns53> red just --exclude=sites
<auronandace> gokul: customised usb drives? sounds fishy
<william_> haha
<ikonia> red: it should be releative to where you are
<red> thanks, dns53
<red> works
<RawProduce> Hi, does anyone know how can I install Kivio version 2 on 11.10?
<dns53> red in my script i keep a log file in the rsync directory and i just have --exclude=log
<RawProduce> it's not in the repo by the looks of it
<red> i see
<red> can i do sites,sites_old
<red> or similar for the exclude?
<aLeSD|> norbert79, ok ... but is it possible to expand a single image in the 2 monitor. Use the 2 monitor as a single one.
<bc81> pattern could be sites*  (correct?)
<dns53> red multiple exclude lines
<shine__> can enyone help me on openldap problem ?
<red> --exclude=sites --exclude=sites_old ?
<norbert79> aLeSD|: I have never tried such, so I can't really help further, sorry
<RawProduce> yet this page - http://ubuntuguide.dyndns.info/index.php/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Kivio_.28Diagram_editor.29 says that kivio is in fact included in 11.10...
<red> ill test wildcard
<gokul> auronandace, they needed the company logo
<aLeSD|> norbert79, however thanks
<bc81> red: you could also match from a file: --exclude-from=FILE
<auronandace> gokul: if you can find out who made the usb drives then you can avoid them (sounds like some outsourced cheap manufacturer)
<red> wildcard worked, however i noticed 1 more folder i need to exclude, (tmp)
<gokul> yeah
<red> bc81: this is a one time thingy so i dont think i really wanna build some file for it
<red> but if its the only way, then i guess i have to
<quiescens> red: you should really be able to do --exclude more than once
<red> kk, ill test again
<norbert79> RawProduce: I think you might been fooled, since if you check the page you quoted, it shows, that it's not related to Canonical. (dyndns.info..?). I would suggest for checking kivio you should use: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bc81> or could they be comma separated?
<XxPACHAxX> ciao
<XxPACHAxX> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<norbert79> RawProduce: I did a lookup though, and it seems, that kivio is not listed in the packages, but let me do a deeper search
 * dns53 goes to check the rsync man page
<RawProduce> norbert79: appreciate the help :)
<RawProduce> norbert79: it's a bit weird since installing koffice provided icons and a mimetype for kivio
<norbert79> RawProduce: I understand, but if it's missing it could be because of different reason
<norbert79> RawProduce: http://www.koffice.org/kivio/ - I think, that kivio is not even ready, according to the official webpage. That's why it's not available yet
<RawProduce> norbert79: fair enough, guess I'll use something else then, thanks again for the help
<reCAPTCHA> Hi! I can't seem to find the drivers for my soundcard: Creative Labs SB1040 PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
<norbert79> RawProduce: Sure, you are all welcome!
<reCAPTCHA> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<reCAPTCHA> I know there probably is no official supported driver version, but surely there's a community OS one.
<RawProduce> reCAPTCHA: this might help - http://digg.com/newsbar/topnews/Tutorial_Set_up_X_Fi_in_Ubuntu
<reCAPTCHA> RawProduce: I'll give it a go, thanks much.
<RawProduce> reCAPTCHA: you're welcome
<norbert79> RawProduce: I might be reading the date wrong, but isn't that tutorial a bit old?
<norbert79> RawProduce: it might be, that the support is already there, just activated different
<gokul> hello, some more logs on the usb drive issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/824937/ does any body know why i am getting "udevd[313]: worker [8239] failed while handling '/devices/pc****"
<glosoli> Anyone here uses DIA and get problems of getting CPU Usage extremely high ? or does someone knows any alternative  ?
<RawProduce> norbert79: yeah, it might be a bit out of date, but generally compiling a driver is about the same between versions
<sanoobep> hi...any one there?
<norbert79> gokul: Revieweing your past conversation it looks like a faulty USB drive for me as first look. You might want to try it under other OS-es too, but I wouldn't assume more luck.
<glosoli> sanoobep: Yes
<sanoobep> i wish to about thread safetuy + ubutu
<gokul> norbert79, it works in windows and mac
<sanoobep> thread safety + ubuntu
<Daniel_WMDE> hi all. some windows are not accessible via the application switcher (alt-tab) it seems. some vanisch "sometimes", but the netbeans ide seems to always be missing
<Daniel_WMDE> any ideas why?
<gokul> but not in ubutnu and arch
<norbert79> gokul: So no issues under other OS-es then... This limits the issues. Let me go into query
<Daniel_WMDE> unity seems to have trouble with java based apps anyway... freemind doesn't stick in the launcher, for instance, but at least i can alt-tab to it
<Daniel_WMDE> so...
<Daniel_WMDE> any idea how to fix this?
<bc81> gokul, in windows can you format it to fat 32?
<sanoobep> hi ...let me know about thread safety + linux
<gokul> bc81, did a quick format in windows but still not working in linux
<reCAPTCHA> RawProduce: Unfortunately, it does not seem like the creative site offers these drivers in any format but .exe
<Daniel_WMDE> sanoobep: that question seems awfully broad...
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: Well, I found it different :)
<bc81> gokul: not quick format, but format to fat32 filesystem
<reCAPTCHA> norbert79: you did? Please inform!
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: What card do you have again?
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: X-Fi?
<reCAPTCHA> norbert79: X-Fi Xtreme Audio, yeah.
<sanoobep> which package will support for thread safety on ubuntu
<norbert79> sanoobep: Define "thread safety"
<norbert79> sanoobep: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=231&subCatName=MIDI+Keyboards&prodID=17927&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi+Titanium&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_17927,VARSET=CategoryID:1 ?
<sanoobep> thread safety is php package
<norbert79> oops
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster&subCatID=231&subCatName=MIDI+Keyboards&prodID=17927&prodName=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi+Titanium&bTopTwenty=1&VARSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_17927,VARSET=CategoryID:1
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: Scroll down, select Linux, and press SUbmit, if it's this card
<reCAPTCHA> norbert79: http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nLanguageLocale=1033&nPage=1
<reCAPTCHA> This is the card.
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: :) So the same... Ok: http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10792
<sanoobep> how to enable thread safety on info.php file?
<andyn> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<reCAPTCHA> norbert79: the drivers will work for both cards then?
<emiliano_> #join release
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: I can't help you further, I don't own a Sound Blaster X-Fi, this is how far I can go
<reCAPTCHA> norbert79: thanks much.. hopefully it works.
<norbert79> reCAPTCHA: You are welcome
<sanoobep> how to enable thread safety on info.php file? which package will install ?
<norbert79> sanoobep: Until someone will get back to you with the answer, I would suggest you try to join the ##php channel too for further help
<sanoobep> any one know about thread safety
<sanoobep> ?
<nils_> how can I change my console keymap permanently? I tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup (I think it was console-data once?) but it doesn't seem to let me select the keyboard mapping
<sanoobep> unable to login ##php chanel
<LjL> !register > sanoobep
<ubottu> sanoobep, please see my private message
<dns53> nils_ i can't remember exactly but you may need to change the debconf priority
<nils_> dns53: so it just skips the question? That makes sense, thanks.
<dns53> nils_ i believe it does, it might be the wrong package as well
<Cafe> windows start-up direct a blue-screen after install ubuntu, anyone?
<nils_> dns53: yeah it's the wrong package
<SonWighFac9> goood morning people
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<BenSprz> hi all
<BenSprz> i have a dualboot vista/ubuntu 10.04  the ubuntu does not find my wireless network I guess its a driver issue?
<BenSprz> anybody any suggestions I'd appreciate it, thanks
<lordb_> i need help Generating key in Ubuntu and obtaining fingerprint
<lordb_> i ve used gpg
<BenSprz> can anyone please suggest (in linux beginner terms...) what i have to do to get ubuntu 10.04 to find my wirelessnetwork
<dns53> lordb_ do you want to use seahorse (gui) or the command line?
<BenSprz> i can also (probably) access the windows vista partition and find the driver there?
<dns53> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<BenSprz> dns53 thanks, will do now
<sanoobep> i wish to about register free node?
<varikonniemi> well, well. whoever said a zombie process is not normal here, thanks :/ i reinstalled ubuntu and it was there immediately adter booting from setup
<varikonniemi> then i went and looked at my server and my laptop, they both also have it
<varikonniemi> so i guess it is normal after all?
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, first we need to determine what wifi chipset your wifi card hasd
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddicted: it a bcm4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddicted: its a broadcom and it shows in lshw -C network
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddicted: should I give you the output of lshw?
<RaeCarruth> for some reason opera browser does not allow me to 'open folder', how do i enable this? or point opera to nautilus?
<jasox> Hi guys, I was wondering what font size (small/normal) do you use in ubuntu on 24" monitor(16:10) ?
<RaeCarruth> for some reason opera browser does not allow me to 'open folder', how do i enable this? or point opera to nautilus?
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, i would just folllow a Blog on how to get that chipset working. I found this one but will admit I am not familiar with that chipset. http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<OrderPicker> what happened to lib-apache2-mod-ssl in ubuntu lucid?
<ubuntuaddicted> jasox, i wish I had that large of a monitor. lol I just use the default font since 5.04
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddicted: thanks I will try, Im trying to use the ubuntu manual at the moment but have little knowledge of commandline
<jasox> ubuntuaddicted, :D I set small fonts, large fonts looks too large :/
<RaeCarruth> ???
<BenSprz> it seems the b43 driver is there somewhere, but i dont know how to load it/use it/turn it on correctly
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, everything I have learned over the 6 years I have used Ubuntu has been at ubuntuforums.org and on IRC
<OrderPicker> when tryning to install it with apt-get, apt-get replies: Couldn't find package libapache-mod-ssl
<Guest14154> i have a query to configure dovecot can some one help me to sort out the error here is the mail.warn log Feb  1 16:38:05 dovecot: child 4531 (login) killed with signal 9
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, WIFI drivers have been a sore spot in ubuntu for a long time. They add drivers to the linux kernel when they feel they are working BUT sometimes bugs get introduced which then make that driver which is built into the kernel not work. Sometimes you have to blacklist a module from loading and use a different driver (module)
<ubuntuaddicted> OrderPicker, try to use sudo aptitude search apach2
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddicted: the blog you suggested didnt help me... sorry
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: No reply....
<RaeCarruth> for some reason opera browser does not allow me to 'open folder', how do i enable this? or point opera to nautilus?
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, and which version of Ubuntu are you using
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: No results
<BenSprz> 10.04 lts
<Guest14154> the same error is there in mail.err mail.log etc.
<ubuntuaddicted> OrderPicker, it may be built into another module. have you googled it?
<wookienz> guy how do i disbale iommu, is it bios or kernel paramter?
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: yep
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, that's what I use still. one second, let me google it
<Kuloto> #lurkmore
<theadmin> wookienz: You need to boot with "iommu=off" on your kernel line, or recompile the kernel without IOMMU support at all.
<wookienz> ok thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> OrderPicker, you checked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html ?
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddicted: lshw says under configuration driver=b43-pci-bridge latency 0
<BenSprz> and below it says *-network DISABLED
<BenSprz> why?
<ubuntuaddicted> BenSprz, I am sorry I can't help you specifically as I don't use wireless. :(  Check here: http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/ubuntu-10-04-and-broadcom-bcm43xx-wireless/
<ubuntuaddicted> you need to enable networking
<ubuntuaddicted> try this command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: No results
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: THANX!
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: i am on my way!
<ubuntuaddicted> OrderPicker, thanx for what?
<ubuntuaddicted> OrderPicker, you use which version of Ubuntu
<OrderPicker> ubuntuaddicted: lucid...
<Tom22> Hello.
<bullgard4> gvfs-info differentiates »display name«, »edit name« and »name«. What are the differences?
<Tom22> Can someone help me get my audio working?
<bullgard4> !sound | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<michaela> hello i have been wondering if it was possible to install linux without the inter net
<michaela> and if its not than we should make a big ruckus to make it possible
<norbert79> michaela: I think you are referring to alternative downloads. There is a Ubuntu DVD version, you might want to take a look at this: http://swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-dvd-release/
<BenSprz> ubuntuaddict: i tried installing the bcmwl package from the live cd /poos/restricted/b/bcmwl but it said dkms dependency bad or somthing like that
<theadmin> michaela: It is possible to install the standard Ubuntu CDs without being online, yes
<michaela> theadmin how do you do that
<theadmin> michaela: Just... boot and install like you normally do.
<Tom22> Hi, I went through the troubleshoot on getting audio working, and still none of them apply to me. Can someone help?
<michaela> thats mot much of an explanation theadmin
<theadmin> michaela: ...Ubuntu installer doesn't require you to be online so you pretty much do all the same things as normally, what's not clear?
<gogasan> Hello. I have a problem: my mouse driver sometimes don't work: mouse don't move, buttons are not working. So is it possible to reload drivers without reboot? Googled, nothing.
<michaela> no when i install ubuntu it requires me to be online
<theadmin> michaela: It doesn't, it suggests that for best installation experience, but you can proceed even if there's no connection present.
<Tom22> Hello. My sound doesnt work. Tried 2 sets of speakers, soundcard detected, but unable to regulate volume in alsamixer. Have read troubleshoot guide, no help.
<michaela> are you sure because if thats the case than i feel like an idiot
<BenSprz> what does FATAL: Module wl not found mean after running the sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl command mean?
<BenSprz> michaela: dont worry, so do I...
<michaela> cool thanks ill try it
<Tom22> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Tom22> Sorry about that,
<Tom22> didn't mean to paste that
<natrixnatrix89> does anyone know where does gnome-control-center store the list of available wallpapers?
<natrixnatrix89> I mean I want to add an xml with wallpaper changer to the available wallpaper list, but the gui version doesn't allow other files than pictures.. how do I add an xml to the list?
<ndlovu> the ubiquity "Find Files" shortcut does not seem to be indexing all my files - only recently opened ones. Is this intentional, or can I set it to index everything?
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] Is there no keyboard shortcut to set the playback volume? http://library.gnome.org/users/banshee/stable/keyboardshortcuts.html.en
<Tom22> I've been having some problems with my sound. Alsamixer wont let me change the volume from MM (mute), but soundcard IS detected
<natrixnatrix89> does anyone know how to add an xml to the wallpaper list in ubuntu 11.10?
<bullgard4> Tom22: What happens if you click on »MM«?
<jschoolcraft> tzdata is configured to EST on my server, but doesn't appear like cron is respecting TimeZone.  It's running 5 hours early (UTC for me, as I'm EST).  Am I missing something?
<gogasan> No ideas about reload mouse driver without reboot?...
<Tom22> bullgard4 Nothing, as alsamixer is cmd based. But I'm able to change the MM to 00 by pressing "M" on my keyboard. But unable to raise the volume from 00
<Tom22> bullgard4 http://i40.tinypic.com/blteg.png
<norbert79> Tom22: You are trying to change the setting of the headphone SENSE settings. That option won't go further, than muted/off and 00/ON
<norbert79> Tom22: That's not a volume
<Tom22> norbert76 so why isn't alsamixer showing my volume levels?
<norbert79> Tom22: Might be because of incomplete support or other issues, but what I see is, that you only have three options listed. Press F5 and check all options
<norbert79> if those are all, then you have not a full support of your soundcard, or there is another issue present
<bullgard4> Tom22: If you are unable to raise the volume from 00 then it is a bug, I believe. Try again after  restarting the computer. If this still happens, I'd google if someone having your computer type else experienced the same mis-behaviour.. Or file a bug report in Launchpad.
<norbert79> bullgard4: Sorry, but this is just a very generic, and wrong approach. it's not a bug, he only can just access limited features supported by the soundcard.
<Tom22> bullgard4 & norbert79 thank you for your help. I'm going to get something to eat, will restart when I get back., F5 brought up some more options, but it doesn't seem like I'm able to raise any of the levels.
<norbert79> Tom22: You might want to check F6, since I don't know if you have more, than 1 soundcard in your system
<norbert79> Tom22: The current is an ESS ES1978
<bullgard4> norbert79: "incomplete support" is a bug.
<norbert79> bullgard4: Again, not true. If the kernel lacks a support of a specific hardware, it's not related to the Ubuntu distribution itself
<norbert79> bullgard4: But as we have limited information it's hard to tell at this stage
<norbert79> bullgard4: So I would avoid categorising the current situation as 'bug'
<dddbmt> I've created a bash script. Is there any way to make a shortcut to it either in the unity sidebar or the unity topbar?
<dddbmt> 11.10
<lechienkitu> http://danstonchat.com/7272.html xD the first sentance "If you take a music for me, what's it ?"
<lechienkitu> oh no
<lechienkitu> if you would to say me what do you feel for me on music, what's it ?
<lechienkitu> joke times ... done
<BenSprz> I'm not making any progress on my wireless despite reading up in lots of forums, I get errors galore and no success, can somebody help me please
<BenSprz> i use ubuntu 10.04, the wireless card is a bm43
<reisio> bm43 always fun
<BenSprz> reisio: any suggestions, please?
<reisio> for what? Just got here
<BenSprz> reisio: hello then
<BenSprz> any suggestions on making the bm43 work
<crizzy> doesn't 11.04/11.10 include working oss driver for bm43?
<crizzy> i'd remember so
<zgr> is it possible to determine dpi value in 11.10?
<BenSprz> crizzy: you're saying? get a newer distro?
<crizzy> yes
<BenSprz> i kind of liked the lts idea with 10.04 though for i am new to this topic (as in linux...)
<crizzy> sure
<crizzy> but it also means it's already 2 years old
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] Is there no keyboard shortcut to set the playback volume? http://library.gnome.org/users/banshee/stable/keyboardshortcuts.html.en
<crizzy> with 2 years old drivers
<reisio> think bm43 is still a formware party
<reisio> see help.ubuntu.com
<BenSprz> crizzy/reisio: the laptop is 5 years old, shouldnt a 2 year old distro have the proper drivers?
<crizzy> open driver for these crappy chipsets didn't exist 2 years ago
<reisio> it's a legal matter, IIRC
<crizzy> so no
<BenSprz> and: i checked help.ubuntu.com, i read lots, tried lots of commands, but to no avail
<crizzy> BenSprz: and yes, i seemed to remember somewhat right: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/broadcom-releasing-fully-open-source-driver-wifi-driver/
<crizzy> (this dated 5 months after LTS release)
<crizzy> so 11.10 should have this for sure
<crizzy> and besides, you can upgrade to 12.04 soonish pretty painlessly, it will be LTS too
<BenSprz> crizzy: i did mean no offense, just trying to switch to linux and learn something while im at it
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys i have an ejabberd server setup with two client IMs connected to it - im unable to transfer files from one to another. I get a "service unavailable" - doesnt ejabberd support file sending?
<crizzy> BenSprz: well, yes, broadcom chipsets were one of the last 'painful' common hardware cases with linux, but just pick latest 11.10 rel and you should be ok
<theadmin> eQuiNoX__: Probably need to enable it somewhere, would make no sense to support that by default
<eQuiNoX__> theadmin: i see
<eQuiNoX__> will look into the config, thanks theadmin !
<AxonetBE> One day there was on smashing magazine a twitter post with  a website where people are telling witch tools they use for developing, somebody knows this website, because I cannot find it back.
<theadmin> eQuiNoX__: I beleive ejabberd has a web interface for configuration (or am I confusing it with something?)
<crizzy> BenSprz: or, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx this might help. i'd still just go for newer distro and forget old problems
<jschoolcraft> crontab isn't respecting configured timezone, anything I can check to figure out why (some setting I may have missed?)
<dns53> jschoolcraft have you restarted your pc since changing time zone?
<jschoolcraft> it's my server, but no, i haven't.
<theadmin> jschoolcraft: Add TZ=your_timezone to the crontab before the entries.
<theadmin> Or yes, reboot lol
<eQuiNoX__> theadmin: you're right, ejabberd's the one
<dns53> jschoolcraft it checks it on boot
<jschoolcraft> dns53: okay, will try that then.
<crizzy> BenSprz: and if you're trying to 'convert' to linux, i'd recommend not to :) install dualboot, investigate linux, find out how to do things in linux, which ways to do things work best, etc. but don't try to forcefully 'convert'
<reisio> dunno, I've had more success with the totally dive in approach
<eQuiNoX__> hmm but its mostly stuff about ACL, access rules, virtual hosts, nodes, stats etc in the admin panel, theadmin
<Lachezar> Hello people. What's an alternative to Ubuntu, that does not have Unity, Zeitgeist and is Keyborad-friendly?
<theadmin> eQuiNoX__: Hm, well, I dunno, sorry.
<eQuiNoX__> lemme just take a quick look at the logs
<crizzy> BenSprz: usually this only leads to eventually hitting some thing that works differently than what you're used to in windows / what you don't get working / and then you just get frurstrated
<eQuiNoX__> theadmin: np np, thanks for your help!
<reisio> Lachezar: Ubuntu
<theadmin> Lachezar: Err... We only support Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu here, we don't really discuss "alternatives"
<reisio> Lachezar: you can forego Unity if you choose
<Lachezar> Well... I was thiunking of Lubuntu/Xubuntu.
<theadmin> Lachezar: Xubuntu is similar to Gnome2.
<theadmin> Lachezar: Well, XFCE is.
<Lachezar> But I am having tremendous problems with configuration.
<theadmin> LXDE feels something like Windows 95 on the other hand
<crizzy> unity is way more keyboard friendly than gnome2 ever was, though
<Lachezar> Can't configure «Windows» button to open the start menu. (for instance).
<Lachezar> crizzy: Bulls*it.
<theadmin> Lachezar: In XFCE? Just bind the Super key to xfce4-menu-popup
<theadmin> Lachezar: In LXDE, I dunno.
<BenSprz> crizzy: if i were to get frustrated easily I'd not be in this forum anymore. I'm trying to do exactly that: learning how to do things in linux
<auronandace> !language | Lachezar
<ubottu> Lachezar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BenSprz> all the drivers and packages and such are installed, i can even "see" my network and configure it, but i cant connect
<shiryak> русский
<holms> ахуенно
<norbert79> !russian | shiryak
<ubottu> shiryak: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<holms> hi people. ubuntu lts in here. please help me to migrate on python 2.7. python --version shows 2.7.2 , how to force modwsgi to use newest version
<holms> ubottu: trololo nice
 * Lachezar takes language note seriously and apollogises for reacting hastely.
<norbert79> Lachezar: Please check your personal messages...
<holms> any support in here? =/
<norbert79> !ask | holms
<ubottu> holms: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<norbert79> and yes :)
<norbert79> Btw regarding python: Well, Lucid came with 2.72
<holms> well i ASKED already
<holms> 13:47 < holms> hi people. ubuntu lts in here. please help me to migrate on python 2.7. python --version shows 2.7.2 , how to force modwsgi to use newest version
<holms> norbert79: the one which is in production server - is not
<holms> and i added some repo to src.list
<holms> now installed linked, works
<holms> but how to force mod_Wsgi to use it
<holms> reinstalled mod_wsgi , didn't help
<norbert79> holms: Is mod_Wsgi part of...?
<norbert79> holms: Is this a part of the Ubuntu system?
<holms> well it's apart of apt-get (crappy packed) repo
<holms> which is done everything in another way how author created
<Lachezar> crizzy: The fact that I can not reconfigure keyboard shortcuts multiplies «Unity Keyboard Friendliness Coefficient» with ZERO.
<holms> so you ubuntu responsible for this
<dr_willis> how vague
<Lachezar> I am still unable to assing Win+T to terminal. In my language Win+T is bound to Кошче, which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever :-/
<norbert79> holms: There is no 'we ubuntu'... If you want to get help, well first a detailed infor on the package and the ways you did would be helpful, and second, the dpkg/apt-cache can also tell you the author of the package too
<dr_willis> the update-alternatived system defines what versions are the defaults i belive
<dr_willis> there nay be some guides on askubuntu.com on usung different versions of python
<Lachezar> mod_wsgi seems to require (re)compilation against the appropriate runtime version.
<norbert79> holms: Anyway, to make things clear, you are talking about holms: libapache2-mod-wsgi and that package is depending on libpython2.6 (>= 2.6), python (>= 2.6), python (<< 2.7)
<holms> yea i saw that =/
<holms> so it's the only way?
<holms> then I need probably to install in apache mods-enable by my self too
<holms> ehrr
<norbert79> holms: Since python 2.6* is supported for Lucid, I am still riddled how you managed getting 2.7.2
<holms> poython 2.6 - IS DEAD
<Lachezar> holms: Well... I can see a few different python*wsgi packages, that refer to different python versions.
<norbert79> holms: So I would assume you used a PPA for getting a later python, but you tried to use the internal module, which only supports 2.6
<holms> norbert79: so i've already installed python 2.7
<holms> root@li270-125:/# python --version
<holms> Python 2.7.2
<holms> done
<norbert79> holms: Sure, now you only need to get the module compiled for 2.7.2 too
<holms> but wsgi doesn't see it
<norbert79> since Lucid supports for wsgi only python 2.6*
<holms> http://pastebin.com/6hm0q4t8
<holms> norbert79: now that's lol
<holms> 2.6 is out of date
<norbert79> holms: Not really
<holms> even datetime functions works differently
<norbert79> holms: Lucid came with 2.6. If you wish having a more recent version you need to go to Python for providing the deb packages for you using Lucid, or you need to compile the module on your own
<norbert79> holms: I would suggest reading apt-cache show libapache2-mod-wsgi and check the line 'Depends on'
<holms> norbert79:
<holms> Depends: apache2, apache2.2-common, libc6 (>= 2.4), libpython2.6 (>= 2.6), python (>= 2.6), python (<< 2.7)
<norbert79> holms: Here is the link to the WSGI page: http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/wiki/DownloadTheSoftware?tm=2
<Lachezar> holms: There seems to be a WSGIPythonHome directive. Maybe this can help?
<norbert79> Lachezar: Might cause issues, since the module was compiled for 2.6
<holms> hm let'see
<norbert79> Lachezar: So I would not recommend that, but compiling it against 2.7
<norbert79> Or upgrading to later Ubuntu versions
<Lachezar> norbert79: I agree (generally). The WSGIPythonExecutable and WSGIPythonHome might help trying.
<TheYsNoi> hello
<norbert79> Lachezar: Well, indeed worth trying, but I wouldn't assume a failure free result :)
<PatwoperAndroid> test
<norbert79> PatwoperAndroid: Works! :)
<Lachezar> norbert79: *shrug* Yes, probably will fail, but it does not hurt trying...
<norbert79> lol
<knytm4r3> hi there
<TheYsNoi> same here...now working
<Tom22> Hi norbert79 & bullgard4 . I'm back. I have 2 sound chips in there. 1 on board, and 1 sound card. I bought the sound card because the on board wasn't working properly with Ubuntu
<norbert79> Tom22: Hah, as I assumed... Why don't you switch the soundcard using F6 in your alsa-mixer then, and check if the volumes work there
<norbert79> Tom22: just as generic reminder: make sure your speakers are attached to your soundcard
<norbert79> Tom22: And it would have been worth trying to check your BIOS on your motherboard based soundcard which settings it had set
<Tom22> norbert79 right, f6 brings up a menu with 3 options:
<Tom22> =============================
<Tom22> -   (default)
<Tom22> 0  ESS ES1978 (Maestro 2E)
<FloodBot1> Tom22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tom22>      enter device name...
<norbert79> Tom22: Chill for a bit, floodbot didn't like you :) Send me the message in a form of /msg
<Tom22> norbert79 :) ok
<IamTrying> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on "Dell Inspiron One" ? (all drivers works?)
<hyperstream> IamTrying, i did a Inspiron 8200 the other day :P mega pain.
<Lachezar> Oh. While I'm at it: I am having trouble running Ubuntu (From USB) on my new home computer: I get 'Boot failure' and do not reach GRUB at all.
<IamTrying> hyperstream, pain???? what do you mean nothing supports or do not get installed or you just unable to complete
<Lachezar> Tried using the 'Live USB Maker', and tried manually installing GRUB to the USB stick. Windows 7 USB boots :(
<Ramonskie> when i burn or put the ubuntu server 10.10 on usb and i put it in my machine i get redirected to gnu grub 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3. and can't do anything also the list of command when pressing TAB is confussing
<hyperstream> IamTrying, well the touchpad and the little stick thing in the middle of the keyboard was working properly pulling to one side etc. USB mouse didnt help. That was the hardest part of the installation. I also had to install from grub menu rather than livecd enviroment(failed most the way through).
<hyperstream> IamTrying, what issue are you having champ ?
<Lachezar> Can I install Lubuntu «on top» of my regular Ubuntu?
<Lachezar> I know I can do it with Xubuntu (installinf xfce-desktop).
<meberhart> you could dual boot
<meberhart> or do you just want the DE?
<Pici> Lachezar: sure.
<Pici> Lachezar: lxde-core depends on the core components of the desktop, or you can choose to install lubuntu-desktop
<Lachezar> Pici: Common Ubuntu repository, or do I need to add another one?
<IamTrying> hyperstream, i got USB keyboard and USB mouse and CD-ROM. So i hope no worries to format first? :)
<Pici> Lachezar: Everything is in the regular Ubuntu repos.
<Lachezar> Pici: nice... One good news item in some time :)
<hyperstream> IamTrying, If live cd works, id be feeling confident in the format and install. How ever, not everything goes to plan ;/
<spop> MSG ubuntu
<hyperstream> IamTrying, err, sometimes things dont always go as planned*
<spop> a
<hyperstream> spop: dont its a trick!!
<Lachezar> Doh... This bug with aptitude not showing correct package states is seriously hindering me :(
<IamTrying> hyperstream, OK i cross my finger in 33 direction hope it get installed and i dont lose touch / other drivers.
<aLeSD|> hi
<Panpan_> Please where I can find all chat's channel ?
<LjL> !alis > Panpan_
<ubottu> Panpan_, please see my private message
<hyperstream> IamTrying, :) What do you have on it now? How big is the hard drive at current? How much free space?
<IamTrying> hyperstream, i just bought it now, its i5 cpu, 6gb ram, 500gb space. Running windows 7 64-bit. Will remove it with Ubuntu 64-bit as a test drive.
<hyperstream> IamTrying,  Oh man, ahah my 8200 is like 512MB ram, old school. That machine should fly with ubuntu on it.
<hyperstream> IamTrying, just dual boot it for peace of mind if you want. Install it next to your windows. Or use some sort of a partitioning software to shrink your main partition to free up some space to place ubuntu on its own.
<Panpan_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<IamTrying> hyperstream, OK thank you, if trouble i will knock here back :)
<mivulf> hmmm. which folder on ubuntu is analogy for Program Files? opt?
<Ramonskie> when i burn or put the ubuntu server 10.10 on usb and i put it in my machine i get redirected to gnu grub 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3. and can't do anything also the list of command when pressing TAB is confussing
<hyperstream> IamTrying, sure thing, should be here for another hour or so :)
<Panpan_> ok thanks how i can enter inside ?
<hyperstream> Ramonskie, what are you trying to achieve with the USB key ? an install or repair ?
<Ramonskie> install but i also tried it with a cd same result
<hyperstream> Panpan_, you use /join #channel
<newcode> Can I install a specific version of php using apt-get?
<hyperstream> Ramonskie,  Is there a previous version of ubuntu installed ?
<jatt> yes
<jatt> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Ramonskie> hyperstream, nope cleared all disks i even deleted the raid volumes
<Panpan_> ok thanks you guys
<hyperstream> Ramonskie, is this a 'Live' USB ? and the cd was also a live cd ?
<Ramonskie> hyperstream, just downloaded the 10.10 server iso and burned it to cd
<hyperstream> Ramonskie, ahh, just to make sure, you are planning to use this as a desktop ?
<Ramonskie> hyperstream, and with the usb i rtied unetbootin or and the diskcreator
<hyperstream> Ramonskie, its weird cause you should be prompted with a screen where you can choose what you want to do. IE: live cd | install | check for defects etc
<ericandrewlewis> is it ill-advised to buy an apple computer if i'm planning on using ubuntu in the future?
<Ramonskie> hyperstream, no the is going to be a server, i had the 10.04 installed but there where alot of problems with the network card so i wiped the thing i wanted to start with a newer version
 * ericandrewlewis is aware of dual booting / partitioning
<PhorceP> Ramonskie: I believe 10.10 will become unsupported in April, so it may not be the best choice of versions
<dr_willis> ericandrewlewis:  why pay the extra $if you dont need osx
<hyperstream> Ramonskie, ahh, im afraid its out of my reach. From what i've semi gathered/pictured, i figured there was an old ubuntu grub loader that is kicking over instead of booting from CD or USB (BIOS Boot order)
<ericandrewlewis> dr_willis b/c i've become accustomed to osx over the past 7 years, and the applications built on it
<dr_willis> ericandrewlewis:  you just as
<jatt> actually apple machines are popular among some linux (kernel) developers afaik
<Ramonskie> PhorceP, the newer version has some dependency that dont work with cloudfoundry setup
<dr_willis> ansewered your iwn question then
<reisio> ericandrewlewis: Linux supports Apple hardware well
<hyperstream> ericandrewlewis, its what you make of your OS :)
<holms> osx have macports no problem to work in there who need photoshop, especially web devs :P
<dr_willis> if yiu need osx.. buy apple
<ericandrewlewis> just wondering if there's any practical issues with using ubuntu on mac hardware, no then?
<reisio> they're just expensive because of their trendiness
<reisio> not really no
<holms> reisio: don't flame about apple in here. if not pro you don't need apple =)
<dr_willis> marketing
<jatt> they are pretty well built machines
<reisio> who's flaming
<holms> jatt++
<ericandrewlewis> k thanks reisio holms dr_willis
<holms> reisio: because it's not a trent and not overpriced
<holms> those who buying to browse the web are idiots
<Ramonskie> hyperstream, i thought that was the problem also but when i removed the cd or usb it just tells me that there is nothing installed :)
<reisio> they are well built, just not twice the price well built
<holms> but those who buying them for media pro software, for exmaple logic studio (and coreaudio in osx have 3x better latency)
<holms> it's the way to go
<holms> coreaudio implemented on kernel level
<hyperstream> Ramonskie, What happeneds if you select the default option (or there is none ?) <-- you said you had a grub screen etc.
<holms> windows it's on userland, which is 12-15ms latency instead of 3ms
<holms> reisio: one of the reason to have it for me. and ofcourse shell+photoshop :P
<holms> i used hackintosh on my pc for 2 years :P
<holms> ok sorry for flame ;D
<holms> done
<hyperstream> lol
<jtannenbaum> I'm on 10.04; I changed my cursor in Appearance, and it's only showing a difference when it's hovering over links/window borders
<jtannenbaum> otherwise it's the usual white cursor
<silver_hook> I want to upgrade 10.04 → 11.10, do I have to upgrade version by version and if so, do I have to reboot in between updates?
<hyperstream> jtannenbaum, move the mouse to the white part where its not working, grab the correct colored marker and color it in on the screen. Its working, but please dont move it.
<Ramonskie> hyperstream, i donn't have any options it just tells me that i can press the TAB button to see the list of commands.  but when i use the command "ls" it shows me {memdisk} {hd0} {hd1} and nothing further
<hyperstream> jtannenbaum, joking, are you using gnome ?
<jtannenbaum> yea
<mdupont> hi all
<LjL> silver_hook: yes, and yes. maybe it would be better to wait until Precise is out, and upgrade directly to that.
<silver_hook> 12.04? Why?
<hyperstream> jtannenbaum, i would try rebooting (if you havnt) sometimes things are just a little funky and is fixed when reloaded.
<jtannenbaum> mm, thanks
<silver_hook> Will that be LTS again
<LjL> silver_hook: because 12.04 will be LTS like 10.04, so you can upgrade directly to it without going version-by-version
<mdupont> i am just trying to upgrade to to use nvidia, on oneric, and now i am dropped down to irrssi. the kernel module nivida-current-updates is not found , any suggestions?
<silver_hook> LjL: Thanks for the idea. I guess we'll just wait for these two months :]
<reisio> failsafe login?
<babalu> hello, is there a tool that allows to send screenshots directly to imgur?
<reisio> there are probably scripts
<babalu> reisio: i want to be able to upload just a part of my screen
<LjL> babalu: KSnapshot supports a few sites, but not imgur :(
<eden6000> Is it something you have to do frequently?
<babalu> eden6000: yes
<babalu> LjL: which websites? and how to use this functionnality?
<eden6000> babalu: try this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/quickly-upload-images-to-imgur-via-nautilus/
<babalu> eden6000: you'd have to have the images already saved on your desktop
<LjL> babalu: Zooomr, Flickr, 23, Piwigo, SmugMug, Shwup, Debian Screenshots, Picasa, Gallery, Facebook
<eden6000> mmm...yes...
<jdhfr> how to upgrade on next release?
<LjL> babalu: i'm also finding hints that the Pastebin plasmoid for KDE allows exporting to imgur, but you'd need the KDE desktop for that
<bazhang> !upgrade > jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr, please see my private message
<babalu> LjL: i have kde, so what should i do?
<jdhfr> i don;t have a browser
<babalu> what i'm looking for is HyperDesktop http://imgur.com/tools , however, when i start installing it with wine, i get a warning saying that there are more suitable tools for *nix systems, without giving any other precisions
<LjL> babalu: press the PrintScreen key
<robertzaccour> I put in a cd and no music to be found. any suggestions? yes it is a music cd
<LjL> babalu: take a screenshot, then press Send, and that'll allow you to select one of those sites
<jason404> is there a setting/hotkey which makes less show the percentage or line-number/total-lines in a text files, so you know how far into it you are?
<babalu> LjL: i can only "Send to..." applications (like gwenview)
<reisio> babalu: there's a Linux util father down the page
<LjL> babalu: uhm, weird, maybe it's a plugin, let me look.
<eden6000> http://sirupsen.com/a-simple-imgur-bash-screenshot-utility/
<babalu> oh i missed that one, thanks :)
<babalu> LjL: cool thanks
<eden6000> just try....I don't use imgur :-)
<LjL> babalu: well i don't know, the APT package description doesn't say what package you need for sending. maybe it's "kipi-plugins" but i'm not sure. you can also add the Pastebin plasmoid to your panel or desktop, and use that - it supports imgur, i just checked.
<reisio> eden6000: what do you use?
<mdupont> ok well thanks for all the advice people.
<jdhfr> can someone just tell me a command to upgrade release?
<eden6000> I don't use any image sharer at all :-)
<claudios> ciao
<claudios> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> ah :)
<bazhang> jdhfr, its still two months to release
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support jdhfr
<x00110110> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<babalu> LjL: is there an important reason as to why ksnapshot doesn't support imgur?
<LjL> babalu: no idea
 * quiescens dies.
<reisio> heh
<lotrpy> let us revive you with some magic
<mdupont> well it looks like i did not have the kernel sources installed, that is why the DKMS failed
<mdupont> at least that was the message
<robertzaccour> Is there a reason why my CDs aren't being recognized?
<robertzaccour> I mean they're there in the home folder, but I open them and its empty
<reisio> babalu: I bet you can find a script/patch for it
<reisio> try asking #kde
<LjL> babalu: someone was trying to add it, at least, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224893
<ubottu> KDE bug 224893 in Wish For New Plugins "New tool to export to Imgur" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<quiescens> mdupont: you don't usually need the kernel sources for dkms, but you do need the headers at least
<babalu> i've tried the pastebin plasmoid it's working well :)
<babalu> thanks for all the suggestions
<reisio> bugs are nice, but don't assume because there's one that nobody's made the script yet, it's a bug internet
<reisio> big :p
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: what do you mean?
<babalu> which image sharing websites do people recommend?
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: mounted CD's would be in /media
<reisio> babalu: imgur :p
<jdhfr> i don't really care what support are where, i need my system on now. could someone show alittle consideration and give out command?
<babalu> lol :)
<reisio> imageshack got too annoying
<robertzaccour> DinoMuffin: I put in any cd, try to import it into a media player, it shows the cd folder empty. Then I try to access the cd files in the home folder. empty. I just did a fresh install, so I'm gonna download and install again in case the file was corrupt.
<babalu> true
<reisio> jdhfr: what's the problem?
<LjL> jdhfr: the fact that *you* don't care says nothing about what this channel should do.
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: what cd player are you using?
<jdhfr> reisio: i need command for release upgrade
<robertzaccour> DinoMuffin: amarok, clementine
<reisio> bet the bot knows it
<bazhang> jdhfr, it's alpha
<Pici> jdhfr: to what release?
<melvincv> Where do I learn about ubuntu server, online?
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: have you tried VCL?
<robertzaccour> DinoMuffin: The home folder says the disc is empty, what could any player do?
<jdhfr> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10", next one after this
<reisio> VLC is easily the best GUI multi-media player on any OS
<shisha42> .71.14.254
<LjL> jdhfr: there isn't a release after that. there will be in April.
<TheYsNoi> VLC is great
<reisio> mplayer the best without GUI :)
<PhorceP> reisio: not really, since it doesn't utilize more than one core
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: VCL can open CDs through the GUI
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: the mounted CD wouldn't be in your home folder
<reisio> I'm sure it can
<mdupont> [5~[5~[5~[5~[5~[A[A[A[B[B[C[C[D[D//q
<DinoMuffin> robertzaccour: to mount a CD manually, try: "sudo mkdir /media/cd ; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cd"
<reisio> use /mnt/ for manual mounts
<PhorceP> reisio: I've watched it peg a single CPU to 100%, then played the same video in XBMC where both cores are clearly being utilized
<samba35> how do i run (execute) xxxx.run  file
<jatt> what does
<jatt> file xxxx.run
<jatt> say
<samba35> i have chnage permission +x and ./file name it give me error
<iceroot> samba35: chmod +x xxxx.run  then ./xxxx.run
<reisio> PhorceP: and I prefer mplayer, but as an ordinary GUI player, VLC is the best, even if it doesn't necessarily utilize multiple cores ATM (which I doubt somewhat)
<iceroot> !details | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * reisio shrugs
<samba35> it give me error cant execute binay file
<robertzaccour> VLC is playing it fine :) perhaps KDE is just weird about media. How do I organize playlists in vlc?
<dddbmt> How do I update Firefox from 9.0.1 to the newest? I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<LjL> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 17001 kB, installed size 36744 kB
<woozly> does apt-get has packages? want to install web-dev (apache, php, phpmyadmin... etc)
<LjL> !latest | dddbmt
<ubottu> dddbmt: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<theadmin> !lamp | woozly
<ubottu> woozly: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lam0r> hi
<DinoMuffin> howdy
<Lam0r> deutsche hier ?
<DinoMuffin> probably not
<jatt> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Vlady> Hi all
<DinoMuffin> hi
<mdupont> ok quiescens that was it, need to install the exact mathching header files.
<mdupont> thanks bai
<mdupont> \q
<jdhfr> why ibuntu dont do differential updastrs? is it at all possinlwe with debs?
<DinoMuffin> what?
<jdhfr> rpm systems do download small files, can deb ones do the same and why ubuntu doesnt?
<DinoMuffin> jdhfr: I guess I don't understand what you're trying to do. Is something not updating properly?
<jdhfr> ubuntu download whole packettes when upgrading, can i make her download difference files only, like rpm packettes in fedora etc?
<iceroot> jdhfr: no
<dlentz> jdhfr, you're referring to delta rpm's and deb doesn't have euivalent
<iceroot> jdhfr: there are no delta-packages on debian bases systems
<jdhfr> sad is it impossibl e completely? :(
<iceroot> jdhfr: its not possible to have deltas
<byfay> hallow
<byfay> im newbie
<byfay> can some one help me
<Bisu[Shield]> is there a sticky notes something for gnome 3?
<dlentz> !ask | byfay
<ubottu> byfay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bisu[Shield]> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hyperstream> ut-oh
<xro> Hi, i installed ubuntu 10.04 in a VMware server... I installed the vm-tools but i cannot have my vm in full screen... why? have an idea?
<fishcooker> hello fellas..
<fishcooker> i've come with netmos tech pci 9865..
<fishcooker> anyone have same problem to make it works with ubuntu?
<babalu> how can i get a good security for my computer? is there to know whether or not my computer is keylogged?
<LjL> !crosspost | babalu
<ubottu> babalu: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<babalu> LjL: sorry
<TotalSwitch> lo
<aLeSD|> mmm
<LjL> babalu: you can install rkhunter and chkrootkit to check for some common malware, you can also enable a firewall
<aLeSD|> my ubuntu stops forever to the ubuntu starting system image
<aLeSD|> and I have to sudo service lightdm start
<aLeSD|> I think I have not lightdm in the rc ...
<propellerdnk> Seeking a Russian speaking member
<bazhang> !ru | propellerdnk
<ubottu> propellerdnk: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<propellerdnk> Seeking a Russian speaking member
<bazhang> propellerdnk, #ubuntu-ru
<propellerdnk> тщ
<propellerdnk> no !
<bazhang> propellerdnk, here is english
<jpds> propellerdnk: You were asking this yesterday.
<propellerdnk> Seeking a Russian speaking member   ,   no #ubuntu-ru
<babalu> i interrupted an install of sudo apt-get install, by closing the Konsole running it; now i can't start apt-get anywhere else
<ikonia> propellerdnk: #ubuntu-ru - or not at all
<deel> Hi please see my question here http://askubuntu.com/questions/100509/how-to-type-in-indic-language-from-english-us-keyboard
<jpds> propellerdnk: вы уже знаете где наитй помошь.
<xro> I'm the only guy that cannot put ubuntu in full screen in his VMware server?
<Onigiri> Well that was annoying... apparently I can't just give the installer the dns name for the iscsi portal during install... it needs the ip or the machine won't come up on first boot. ._.
<prower> hello everyone :> i'm still having a weird dvd burning issue in 11.10 that has existed in my case since...i believe 9.04. though my burner supports speeds of up to 18x (as do the dvd-r's that i'm using), wodim in k3b reports that my burner doesn't support speeds of 18x and downgrades right to 4x :< this is not a problem in any other linux distribution i use, nor windows...anyone know what...
<prower> ...might be going on here?
<sandy19> hey can some one help me on xampp installation
<ikonia> sandy19: what are you trying to install ?
<bazhang> sandy19, xampp is not supported, use lamp
<sandy19> oh yes lamp on 64 bit ubuntu
<sandy19> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1918594
<sandy19> here is my problem i tried to install lamp
<ikonia> sandy19: how did you try to install lamp
<jrib> !lamp | sandy19
<ubottu> sandy19: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> ikonia: according to his forum post, he's trying to use xampp
<ikonia> jrib: and yet he's in here saying lamp......
<babalu> i get an error message when i start apt-get, that says that there is a lock
<babalu> what can i do?
<prower> i'd think twice about using python as a web-app development language in ubuntu, considering some of the problems with the basic functioning in the version of python 2.x in 11.10 :<
<jrib> prower: what problems/
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<prower> jrib: i'll give a demonstration if you'd like! just open up a terminal and run python as the interactive interpreter
<jrib> prower: yes?
<prower> jrib: alright, now type help(), then modules
<eikke> I just provisioned an Oneiric machine using Ubuntu Orchestra using the default profile
<eikke> now I'm wondering: what are the username/password to use?!
<prower> jrib: you should see a segfault
<prower> i'm not trying to be insulting by the way, i've been contributing to information on the bug on launchpad :>
<sipior> prower: works fine here.
<prower> sipior: really? That's interesting...are you using unity or kde? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<prower> (this information could really help)
<sipior> prower: server install, 64-bit.
<ikonia> the desktop shouldn't matter
<prower> sipior: aha...the segfault occurs when parts of gtk are installed, that's probably why you don't see it...and as ikonia says on a server you're probably not going to have desktop stuff installed anyway :> that's good to know though, a little bit closer to what the problem might be
<sipior> prower: i do have a fair bit of gtk installed, but it's possible there's a package or two missing. in any event, you say you've submitted a bug report.
<jdhfr> why is bluetiith built in ubuntu?
<sipior> jdhfr: why wouldn't it be?
<jdhfr> because it's optional hardware
<ikonia> jdhfr: it doesn't get loaded if there is no blue tooth hardware
<sipior> jdhfr: fairly common optional hardware, you mean.
<prower> sipior: oh yes, the bug is in there...it hasn't been assigned to anyone yet but it's there :> it's just a bit discouraging to have some of the basic functionality of python broken when you're writing apps in it...particularly for new users to python, a lot of tutorials direct you to help() modules and on a typical 64-bit, unity installation that causes a crash :/ it'll all be fixed in time though
<LjL> jdhfr: most hardware is "optional", that doesn't mean Ubuntu shouldn't have built-in support for it.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jdhfr> it should not have unremovable support i belibe?
<deel> \q
<ikonia> jdhfr: it is
<deel> quit
<ikonia> jdhfr: you can remove the software you don't want, and the modules don't get loaded unless there is bluetooth hardware in the machine
<shisha42> 77.71.14.254
<ikonia> shisha42: ?
<shisha42> 77.71.14.254:6667
<ikonia> shisha42: stop that
<ikonia> shisha42: do you need Ubuntu help ?
<jdhfr> well i tried remove bluez stuff but my desktop applications going with it :(
<ikonia> jdhfr: no they don't
<sandy19> hello guys i tried to follow the tutorial given by bot
<ikonia> jdhfr: and to be honest it takes up approx 1.2 meg of disk space, why do you care
<sandy19> but failed
<ikonia> sandy19: you need to give more information than "it failed"
<sandy19> ok my os : ubuntu 11.10 (64bit)
<sandy19> i download the lamp
<prower> i'll try to dig up information on the bug so that if anyone experiences it here they can report it as well :> just need to figure out why my sound suddenly stopped working first, bbl
<ikonia> sandy19: how did you download lamp ?
<sandy19> tar ball file
<ikonia> sandy19: no - there is no tar ball in those instructions
<ikonia> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<no_gravity> Hello! When trying to conntect to a wifi spot and it fails - is there any way to see what went wrong?
<ttt-4> hi, i get a kernel panic when booting into ubuntu. How can i find out what is wrong or how to fix it?
<ikonia> ttt-4: read the info on screen to get an idea
<iggymydog> i need help getting minecraft to work on my computer....i have java jkd but it says that minecraft isent exucutable......wtf?
<ikonia> sandy19: show me where in that document it says "download a tar ball"
<twright> no_gravity: it will usually be something authentication related
<sandy19> i installed xampp from here --> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<ikonia> sandy19: that's not the link you where given in here
<ttt-4> only the end of the stack is printed on the screen. I couldnt make anything of it, ikonia
<LjL> sandy19: LAMP is not XAMPP. XAMPP isn't supported here.
<ikonia> sandy19: we told you not to use xammp
<iggymydog> i need help getting minecraft to work on my computer....i have java jkd but it says that minecraft isent exucutable......wtf?
<ttt-4> is the kernel panic written to a log somewhere?
<no_gravity> twright: awesome. now what?
<ikonia> iggymydog: stop with the language
<sandy19> oh sorry then i  need to install lamp
<iggymydog> langue?
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: what command are you using to start minecraft?
<no_gravity> twright: by the way, its an open network
<iggymydog> you mean english?
<LjL> iggymydog: no need for "wtf".
<twright> no_gravity: hm, then it may be signal strength
<iggymydog> what the fudge
<iggymydog> i dont know what command im useing
<no_gravity> twright: no, its fine. my other computers can connect.
<iggymydog> its just not excutable is all i know i guess
<fardad> hello all: I need to get few webcams  and be sure they are compatible with Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: you need to envoke java to run the minecraft client
<UICTamale> iggymydog: are you double-clicking on it?
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<iText> Which is the right place to ask about packaging an app for ubuntu
<twright> no_gravity: the command `iwlist scanning` will give you more info
<LjL> iText: #ubuntu-packaging
<iText> LjL Thanks
<LjL> iText: there are also sessions about development in #ubuntu-classroom currnetly, including ones about packaging
<iggymydog> im right clicking it and slecting java from a list of apps to run   it on
<Guest64875> iggymydog, java "minecraft executable"    maybe even do chmod +x "minecraft executable" ................. at a quick guess.
<ttt-4> hi, i get a kernel panic when booting into ubuntu. How can i find out what is wrong or how to fix it? Only the end of a call stack gets shown on the screen and it says 'kernel panic.. rebooting in 30seconds'. Any ideas?
<iggymydog> i dont exactely know what that means.....
<UICTamale> has anyone seen a problem with shutting down ubuntu in 11.10?  Every time I shut down, the machine hangs after a few seconds' worth of the alternating orange and white blocks under the word 'ubuntu'.
<iggymydog> im a noob at ubuntu
<theadmin> iggymydog: java -jar minecraft.jar
<iggymydog> guest64575: can you walk me through it?
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: you need to use the minecraft jar file with a specific command
<UICTamale> iggymydog: You need to open your terminal.  It's under accessories
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: specifically the one I gave you above
<iggymydog> ok term got it
<iggymydog> its open
<twright> no_gravity: and dmesg should tell you if any errors occurred when you attempt to connect
<prower> phew...just needed to log out and log in apparently :> for anyone who _is_ experiencing the segfault issue with python, here is the bug on launchpad...please contribute to it if you can, i think the lack of information is stalling things: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/896836
<iggymydog> now?
<DinoMuffin> go to the directory with the minecraft.jar file
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 896836 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault when asking help() for the list of modules" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UICTamale> Ok, now go into the folder where you keep the minecraft jar
<UICTamale> if it's on your desktop, that'll be "cd Desktop"
<iggymydog> dinomuffin: now what?
<DinoMuffin> enter in: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<UICTamale> "cd" for "change directory"
<iggymydog> uictzmzle: now what?
<UICTamale> now type what dinomuffin put in there
<iggymydog> UICTamale: now what?
<UICTamale> "   java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame   "   without the quotes
<iggymydog> ok
<iggymydog> nana@nana:~$  java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame    Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217) 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205) 	at 
<no_gravity> twright: ok, will play around with dmesg
<iggymydog> nana@nana:~$  java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame    Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net/minecraft/LauncherFrame Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: net.minecraft.LauncherFrame 	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217) 	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) 	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205) 	at 
<iggymydog> somethign went wrong?
<parana> guys is it true or not, i have to know before doing it:
<parana> dd if=/dev/sde of=/home/somefolder/image.img
<parana> to create a image of my sd card?
<UICTamale> if you type "ls", do you see the minecraft jar?
<LjL> parana: looks right, assuming your sd card is /dev/sde
<theadmin> parana: That is correct, but only if /dev/sde is your SD card
<iggymydog> no
<epron> hello, I am kinda ubuntu newbie. I get MANY of these entries in my auth.log which I didn't get before. Any ideas? CRON[5076]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<epron> they are executing every 10 mins
<iggymydog> no i dont see minecraft.jar
<theadmin> UICTamale: If it throws an exception then yes, it's there.
<UICTamale> iggymydog: then you're not in the right directory.
<parana> LjL: theadmin: thx a lot
<iggymydog> nana@nana:~$ ls avida    Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  screenshot.png  Ubuntu One Desktop  Downloads  Music             Public    Templates       Videos nana@nana:~$
<parana> my sd card at sde
<iggymydog> what should i do then?
 * prower ponders dd if=/dev/random of=/home/somefolder/explodemyharddrive.img
<UICTamale> theadmin: not if the error is a class def not found
<theadmin> UICTamale: Oh... Man Java is annoyingly weird :/ Could just say "java: file not found" like any sane runtime
<UICTamale> iggymydog: You didn't type "cd Desktop"
<iggymydog> UICTamale: which dectory should i be in and how do i get there?
<UICTamale> iggymydog: You need to do that first.
<iggymydog> UICTamale: ok
<UICTamale> iggymydog:  now do ls and confirm minecraft.jar is there
<prower> theadmin: to say the least :P additionally if you're using openjdk for minecraft in linux you're probably going to have a good few issues, i did at least...had to get java 7 from oracle and manually install that
<iggymydog> nana@nana:~$ cd Desktop nana@nana:~/Desktop$ ls 100_3070.JPG            map.desktop 100_3103.MOV            pattern.desktop fight.wav               pictures gnect.desktop           Untitled.wav gnome-terminal.desktop  WHITE_BIRCHES___Leonid_Afremov_by_Leonidafremov.jpg kigo.desktop nana@nana:~/Desktop$
<iggymydog> no minecraft
<jayson_> Has anyone ever got ubuntu working on a qualcomm board
<theadmin> !arm | jayson_
<ubottu> jayson_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<epron> i guess it's kind of a cron job but why it didn't spit anything in auth.log before?
<DinoMuffin> if you downloaded it, it's probably in your downloads folder
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: cd ~/Downloads/
<UICTamale> has anyone seen a problem with shutting down ubuntu in 11.10?  Every time I shut down, the machine hangs after a few seconds' worth of the alternating orange and white blocks under the word 'ubuntu'.
<iggymydog> nana@nana:~$ cd cd ~/Downloads/ bash: cd: cd: No such file or directory nana@nana:~$ cd desktop bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory nana@nana:~$
<iggymydog> dinomuffin: nana@nana:~$ cd cd ~/Downloads/ bash: cd: cd: No such file or directory nana@nana:~$ cd desktop bash: cd: desktop: No such file or directory nana@nana:~$
<DinoMuffin> only one 'cd'
<iggymydog> ???
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: you put in "cd cd ~/Downloads"
<prower> iggymydog: you typed cd twice, you only need it once
<DinoMuffin> instead of "cd ~/Downloads/"
<|Anthony|> some updates came over the wire today... but the launchpad link in the update is broke:
<|Anthony|> https://launchpad.net/bugs/915210
<|Anthony|> why is that?
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 915210 not found
<iggymydog> dinomuffin: nana@nana:~$ cd ~/downloads/ bash: cd: /home/nana/downloads/: No such file or directory nana@nana:~$
<theadmin> iggymydog: Linux is case-sensetive. "downloads" is NOT "Downloads"
<iggymydog> ohhhhh
<iggymydog> ok
<prower> iggymydog: don't worry, that's something people stumble over when they're first starting out :>
<iggymydog> ok im at downloads now what?
<DinoMuffin> now run the command from before
<DinoMuffin> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<UICTamale> if that's where minecraft.jar is
<UICTamale> :)
<UICTamale> you can keep doing 'cd <something>' and 'ls' till you find it.
<DinoMuffin> well if he downlodaed it, it should go there by default
<iggymydog> omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! minecraft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<UICTamale> true, teach a man to fish, etc
<UICTamale> rofl
<iggymydog> hahahahaha thank you soooo much!
<DinoMuffin> if it's still not there, run: "find ~ -name minecraft.jar"
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: np
<UICTamale> most rewarding support thread I've seen in a while
<prower> DinoMuffin: Are the extra memory allocation bits necessary? I've had poor performance in minecraft in general but i just run it as java -jar minecraft.jar
<theadmin> DinoMuffin: Given that "~/Downloads" exists in a default Ubuntu setup, lol, otherwise Firefox would ask where to save
<iggymydog> will i have to do this everytime?
<islamico> hello
<UICTamale> iggymydog: No, you can make a custom launcher.
<DinoMuffin> iggymydog: you can put the command into a file and execute that instead
<islamico> i wanna ask about something,may i ask??
<iggymydog> how do i do that......
<DinoMuffin> prower: I'm not sure if the memory params are defaulted if it's not entered
<DinoMuffin> prower: never tried it
<theadmin> iggymydog: No. Here, run this: echo "java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame" > ~/Desktop/Minecraft && chmod a+x ~/Desktop/Minecraft
<prower> DinoMuffin: Hmm...I'll have to give it a try your way and see if the sound chops up less
<|Anthony|> anyone? why would a bug fix be pushed without a bug?
<LjL> islamico: ask away
<UICTamale> http://blog.mattwoodward.com/how-to-create-a-custom-launcher-in-unity-on-u
<bazhang> islamico, go ahead
<theadmin> iggymydog: This will give you a file called "Minecraft" on your desktop, now just run that
<DinoMuffin> prower: if you're using something with intelGMA, it will lag a lot
<islamico> how can i protect my pc from ARP attacks??
<theadmin> Bah!
<DinoMuffin> prower: unfortunately, minecraft is not optimised well
<theadmin> iggymydog: Sorry, don't mind what I said, that won't work
<prower> islamico: well, you could try installing arpwatch, that would at least tell you in your logs if someone is trying to poison you
<LjL> !info arpon
<derpies> T 1327667326 <incog>	hello󠁟
<ubottu> arpon (source: arpon): versatile anti ARP poisoning daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 210 kB, installed size 404 kB
<derpies> ._.
<derpies> oops
<islamico> but what about protection??
<theadmin> iggymydog: This will: echo "#!/bin/bash" > ~/Desktop/Minecraft && echo "java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame" >> ~/Desktop/Minecraft && chmod a+x ~/Desktop/Minecraft
<iggymydog> thanks yall life saver
<prower> DinoMuffin: So it would seem :< I found that I had to manually replace the version of lwjgl that it used with one off the website to get the controls to work properly
<iggymydog> i did soemthing and its on my desktop?
<derpies> Ÿ
<derpies> 	hello󠁟
<xro> Hi, Is there anybody thout could help me to put my ubuntu 10.04 in full screen in VM (VMware server)
<LjL> derpies: please stop with the unicode
<theadmin> iggymydog: Run the last command I gave then double-click the file that magically appeared on your desktop and there is your minecraft :P
<iggymydog> imma gtg i got minecrafting to do :D thank you
<iggymydog> <3
<theadmin> Well that was a simple problem :)
<islamico> i tried XARP BUT IT SENDS arp PACKETS TO THE ROUTER AND THE OTHER PCS WHICH MAKE THE ROUTER STOP THE CONNECTION OF MY PC
<theadmin> DinoMuffin: Where'd you get that weird command with -Xmx and -Xms anyway
<DinoMuffin> theadmin: minecraft.net download page :P
<theadmin> DinoMuffin: Oh... Never thought of looking there xD
<epron> could it be a rate limiting log imposed by ufw?
<prower> islamico: arpwatch will, if i remember correctly, warn you if there's a change in ip address with respect to the known mac address, if you see this pop up in your logs i'd imagine you could just use ufw to firewall off the offending ip address
<|Anthony|> anyone? why would a bug fix be pushed without a bug in launchpad?
<|Anthony|> https://launchpad.net/bugs/915210
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 915210 not found
<theadmin> |Anthony|: Maybe you miscopied the URL or something?
<prower> |Anthony|: I would imagine that whoever pushed the bug out probably just hasn't gotten around to posting the information yet?
<neww21> hello , maybe someone can help me ... ? my microphone not works
<|Anthony|> hmm...
<Tucks> Do I need the Python bindings for ClamAV (Antivirus)?
<rewtz> by mistake anyone has problems installing shoutcast server on ubuntu 11 x64 ?
<theadmin> Tucks: Not unless you know you do
<AngelForget> your O.s. whay it is ?
<theadmin> Tucks: You need them to code Python scripts which use clamav. If you do that, then yes.
<Tucks> Thanks. I was installing a lot of ClamAV-related packages from the Software Center, and I wasn't sure whether I needed the Python ones. Good to know. :)
<Pici> |Anthony|: I'm not sure why the bug page is blank, but this is what you should be looking at: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1352-1/
<|Anthony|> thanks Pici
<melvincv> Is it possible to see my GPU temperature in Ubuntu? I'm using the AMD drivers, my GPU is AMD radeon hd 6450.
<rewtz> Pici i can't add ipv6 on my vps ubuntu 11.04, no matter how i try i cannot see it in ifconfig.
<XAlcadeiasX> hi
<neww21> my micro was working but sound was very low , when i installed other driver in software sources it stopped work
<RadiumCat> hello, whats a good minimalistic music player?
<RadiumCat> something that just plays mp3, without the extra shabang
<bazhang> audacious RadiumCat
<AngelForget> stay one people speak italian ?
<LjL> !it | AngelForget
<ubottu> AngelForget: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang> AngelForget, #ubuntu-it
<RadiumCat> bazhang: something lightweight than that?
<bazhang> RadiumCat, the command line mplayer?
<XAlcadeiasX> mi spiegate solamente come cambiare canale?  scusate ma sono nuovo...
<prower> RadiumCat: More lightweight than audacious? :P I suppose you could install sox and just type play whatever.mp3 from the console
<rewtz> Pici: 2001:1af8:4010:a023:1:0:7176:8398 gateway 2001:1AF8:4010:A023::1/64 <- i cannot add, i get no error..
<LjL> XAlcadeiasX: /join #canale
<RadiumCat> sox, thats it
<RadiumCat> thanks kindly
<RadiumCat> bazhang: thanks for the help
<prower> RadiumCat: No problem
<RadiumCat> :)
<Pici> rewtz: I'm not sure how to do that, sorry.
<XAlcadeiasX>  /join #ubuntu-it
<LjL> XAlcadeiasX: senza spazi prima della /
<subb1> someone please demystify the concepts> TTY , PTS, console in Unix context.  I have searched google and everywhere they have the same explanation unuseful for me.  Man pages are even worse. This concept is so arcane. Kindly help or you could help me with a good article on this.
<rewtz> Pici thanks!
<ashickur-noor>  /join #ubuntu-it
<ashickur-noor>  /j #ubuntu-it	
<LjL> ashickur-noor: without spaces before the /
<rewtz> can someone give me some ipv6 ubuntu help?
<ikonia> best to just ask your question
<szal> rewtz: ask an actual question
<Tucks> One last question about a ClamAV package in the Software Center.  There is a package labeled "Update script for 3rd party signatures" (clamav-unofficial-sigs).  Should I install that?
<prower> Tucks: All I've ever needed is clamav and the updating daemon for it personally
<marijan> http://www.2shared.com/file/zeC04s1T/cs2d_0119_win_and_Aimbot.html
<bazhang> marijan, ?
<marijan> http://www.2shared.com/file/zeC04s1T/cs2d_0119_win_and_Aimbot.html
<valdur55> Hello. How can i transate .desktop files?
<rewtz> szal i tried every way from online tutorials to add 2001:1af8:4010:a023:1:0:7176:8398 gateway 2001:1AF8:4010:A023::1/64 in my ifconfig, i get no error on "ip -6" or by editing the /etc/networking/interfaces file but i can't see the ips in ifconfig
<happyblue> I am using live-cd lucid, I cant install any progamms. it just doest not leave the "unpacking" stage...
<prower> marijan: if you're expecting people here to download a random file labeled as an aimbot and run it you're probably barking up the wrong tree
<tjiggi_fo> heh
<Tucks> prower  ::  Okay, thanks.
<prower> Tucks: np
<bazhang> happyblue, on to the live session?
<d[-_-]b> !ali
<epron> so anyone can help me with this flooding auth.log: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) ?
<subb1> any help guys?
<jdhfr> valdur55: there are script in build time, it pulls out strings and put them into .desktop
<happyblue> bazhang, no I mean I am using the live session right now
<jdhfr> or you mean?
<happyblue> but I cant install any new programms with e.g. sudo apt-get install mbr
<mneptok> happyblue: "mbr" is not a program
<jdhfr> valdur55: program that desktop file is from surely have the strings in its pot file
<Tucks> You can also search for packages in the command line using "sudo apt-cache search whateverpackageyourelookingfor"
<DinoMuffin> epron: don't worry about it
<DinoMuffin> epron: it's cron doing that
<epron> it didn't before
<epron> like.. a week before
<happyblue> mneptok, http://pastie.org/3296271 is what I get
<Kartagis> hi
<mneptok> happyblue: what is it you're trying to do, exactly?
<Kartagis> can you guide me to properlu set up audio input?
<kasii> hi all
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  theres that pauvcontrol tool that can do that i belive.
<dr_willis> if i spelt it right
<DinoMuffin> epron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1106537
<jdhfr> stupid ubuntu installer installs grub All the time :(
<epron> DinoMuffin:  crontab -l for root is empty
<txomon> hi, anyone knows how to install kubuntu without installing kdm
<txomon> ?
<epron> is it possible that something in cron.daily generates that?
<LjL> txomon: i don't, but you can always reconfigure gdm so it starts instead.
<LjL> txomon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kartagis> dr_willis: no pauvcontrol in repos or on my system
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  install it.
<dr_willis> !find pauvcontrol
<DinoMuffin> epron: probably
<ubottu> Package/file pauvcontrol does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> if i can spell it right
<txomon> LjL: yeah, but I don't want to have it, dont need kdm...
<dr_willis> pavucontrol  pavuk        pavumeter
<Psych> hahahah
<LjL> txomon: why don't you just uninstall it after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<dr_willis> !find pavucontrol
<ubottu> Found: pavucontrol
<Kartagis> pavucontrol, okay
<dr_willis> 'pulse audio volume Unknownword Control' :)
<Psych> ubunto is very low xD
<Teddy1> !how to see streams that use windows media player in firefox?
<ubottu> Teddy1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Psych> ubuntu is very low xD
<LjL> Psych: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<txomon> LjL: it interacts with the system...
<txomon> but ok
<jdhfr> define 'low'
<happyblue> mneptok: install live-cd on an usb. the usbcreator doesnt work as well
<LjL> txomon, if you uninstall it (especially if you use --purge) it really should not leave any marks in the system.
<Teddy1> How to see streams that use windows media player as player in firefox?!
<john_doe_jr> does anyone know how to unset an environment variable in ubuntu?
<Tucks> #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussions! hooray, I found it!
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  if you are lucky - you could cut/paste the stream url into vlc, or some other players and they may work.
<DinoMuffin> !ch | Psych
<ubottu> Psych: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Teddy1> !cmd
<Teddy1> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis, were you talking to me?
<mneptok> happyblue: the USB Creator app has always worked well for me, and was simple enough to use that i did not have to seek advice on getting a USB stick to boot. ;)
<Psych> i dont speak german ..
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  or try the various vlc-firefox plugin, or totem firefox plugin, or some otehrs. (i tend to cut/paste)
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  i got on the wrong line. :)
<Teddy1> its not german
<Teddy1> :p
<dr_willis> that was for Teddy1
<epron> one more thing. Although I've enabled ssh rate limiting with ufw, I see quite a lot of failed password from sshd and the same ip in auth.log
<Teddy1> it was both of us
<Psych> i have understand xDD but the language is german xD
<jdhfr> it was german
<happyblue> mneptok I wonder if my live-cd that iam using is just screwed
<epron> and also cat ufw.log | grep limit is always null
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  export foo=""  (i think) to unset
<Teddy1> dr_willis:  oh i didnt see you write that
<mneptok> happyblue: or the USB media you're using is nearing EOL
<prower> epron: probably just drive-by scripts trying to brute force their way in, i changed the default port for ssh and never saw any failed attempts again except for my own
<epron> prower: I know, but ufw is supposed to rate limit them
<Kartagis> dr_willis: I can play sounds but not input. where do I look?
<epron> i still get > 15-15 entries per ip in a 2 minutes timespan
<happyblue> mneptok but besides that problem, I cant install any programmes during my live-session, so theres something wrong with that
<Teddy1> dr_willis:  I dont havent had so much good times with vlc in the browser(in windows or ubuntu)
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis, that sets it
<DinoMuffin> epron: most effective way to reduce failed attempts is to move sshd to a non-standard port
<prower> epron: hmm...not sure what to tell you there i've never set up rate limiting...maybe there's an option in sshd_config that would do the job
<happyblue> mneptok does not matter if its a small or a large programme
<john_doe_jr> What kind of problems are you having w/ VLC...I know a lot about this type of thing?
<happyblue> mneptok seems like dpkg has got some problem
<nabeel> hi
<DinoMuffin> epron: yo
<DinoMuffin> woops
<Psych> xD
<epron> I see... yeah it sounds ok to change the default ssh port
<Teddy1>  john_doe_jr. its not with vlc, but it is a stream from tv, but they use only and onlys support windows media player
<epron> I'll have to change some deployment scripts though
<epron> sigh..
<Teddy1> cant get it to work with vlc
<epron> one more thing... is it ok to just rm -rf .log and .log.1 ?
<DinoMuffin> why
<Teddy1> john_doe_jr http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/direkte/nrk1/
<Teddy1> thats the url to the streams
<epron> DinoMuffin: was why for me?
<DinoMuffin> epron: yeah
<Teddy1> they stream lillyhammer today(episode 2)
<Teddy1> if someone have seen it
<epron> i don't want /var/log filled with logs
<epron> plus i want to keep track of some stuff
<DinoMuffin> epron: uhh
<epron> it's been some time since i did some administration
<epron> and this is our production server
<epron> i need to keep track of some stuff
<DinoMuffin> epron: well, you can remove the log if you want. linux will just make another one
<auronandace> epron: that is the point of /var/log/ to keep logs
<DinoMuffin> epron: most of the time my logs don't ever get over 15MBs or so
<epron> ok
<DinoMuffin> for the entire folder
<john_doe_jr> Teddy1, you probably need chromium or chrome with non-free installed
<epron> what's the limit before they get gz'ed
<Teddy1> epron:  the logs should be logging veeery much to be start using your hdd
<Teddy1> john_doe_jr:  doe you happen to know the commands in your head?
<DinoMuffin> epron: IIRC the log files are managed by logrotate cron
<scwizard> I want to run this at startup: sudo play start /path/to/play-application/ --%prod"
<Teddy1> is it sudo apt-get chromium non-free
<Teddy1> _
<Teddy1> ?
<DinoMuffin> epron: the limits are somewhere in /etc/
<scwizard> what do I put in the "exec" line of my play.conf in my init folder?
<scwizard> */etc/init
<Psych> it | ubuntu
<DinoMuffin> epron: /etc/logrotate.conf
<john_doe_jr> Teddy1, just a sec
<Teddy1> and then apt-get install chromium? or?
<Seppoz_work> im wondering why cylinders=$(fdisk -l $DEVICE | grep cylinders | head -n1 | cut -d',' -f3 | cut -d' ' -f2) works on ubuntu 10 but not on 11, is there anything im doing wrong?
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | Teddy1
<ubottu> Teddy1: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.0.874.106~r107270-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 18844 kB, installed size 69092 kB
<Seppoz_work> used in a script
<epron> DinoMuffin: ok thank you very much
<DinoMuffin> epron: no prob
<sds> When booting from the CD, which config file controls the options displayed in the menu (try, install)? i would actually like to remove the install option.
<john_doe_jr> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<scwizard> this should init service thingy howsit is confusing the heck out of me, I even read the whole man init(5) and I still don't know how to approach this
<sipior> Seppoz_work: investigate each stage of the pipe, and figure out which part changed.
<Seppoz_work> sipior: the pipe is fine
<john_doe_jr> Teddy1, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<auronandace> !upstart | scwizard
<ubottu> scwizard: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sipior> Seppoz_work: obviously not.
<Teddy1> john_doe_jr: thnx i try
<Seppoz_work> echo $(fdisk -l $DEVICE | grep cylinders | head -n1 | cut -d',' -f3 | cut -d' ' -f2)                   4865
<scwizard> auronandace, I know what upstart is, and I'd like some help using it
<Seppoz_work> sipior: but the output is just what i want
<sipior> Seppoz_work: then what's the problem?
<Seppoz_work> its not working in a script
<Teddy1> john_doe_jr:  i got: Reading package lists... Done
<Teddy1> Building dependency tree
<Teddy1> Reading state information... Done
<Teddy1> E: Unable to locate package chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<jeagle> Good day to everyone! I have a quick question. to output a string of text to a txt file. it's "echo 'text goes here' > logfile.txt" how would I go about apending the next echo string to the next line?
<sipior> jeagle: ">>"
<auronandace> scwizard: sorry, i thought you were trying to get an init system working and weren't aware that ubuntu uses upstart (not sysv)
<Seppoz_work> http://pastebin.com/YbNzFuY8 prints Cylinder:  - Heads:  - Sectors:  - Blocksize:
<jeagle> sipior: Thanks! I'll give it a shot! ^-^
<Jjon> Yo
<Seppoz_work> <sipior>: thats the problem
<Jjon> What would you guys say is the most lightweight OS?
<scwizard> auronandace, why would I be making a play.conf in /etc/init if I was trying to do things the sysv way?
<Jjon> I could post my specs, they're bad
<jatt> android
<bazhang> Jjon, lubuntu
<jeagle> sipior: Thanks dude! you are the best! :D
<bazhang> jatt, thats off topic for here
<Seppoz_work> whats the difference between bash of ubuntu 10 and 11?
<mneptok> Jjon: that question is not directly related to Ubuntu support. please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !lubuntu | Jjon
<ubottu> Jjon: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jjon> aah, lxde, I don't know about that one.. Thanks anyways guys
<jdhfr> lubuntu is not lighter
<jdhfr> you need some special distro
<Oer> jdhfr, yes it is lighter.
<sipior> Seppoz_work: you're running the script with superuser privileges, right?
<Seppoz_work> yes
<john_doe_jr> Teddy1, did it work?
<LjL> jdhfr: it is lighter, please do not spread misinformation
<Seppoz_work> is that a problem? was the same before tho
<LjL> !requirements > jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr, please see my private message
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<romeyro> hello guys, i m trying to make work compiz+emerald on xfce4 but i don't know for which reason i get the following errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/825225/
<sipior> Seppoz_work: well, it works fine here.
<Seppoz_work> is #!/bin/bash ok?
<Tucks> how do I do a specific search for my native apps on Xubuntu 11.10 in the command line?  I have some command line apps and tools that are not listed in my Applications Menu.
<sipior> Seppoz_work: yes. if you insert a "sudo" in front of "fdisk", does it work?
<Seppoz_work> well i execue the script as root
<auronandace> romeyro: its --replace (not -replace)
<thetinyjesus> Does anyone know if there is a workaround for getting Ios 5 devices synced?
<sipior> Seppoz_work: echo each part of the pipe, and see where it goes pear-shaped.
<john_doe_jr> Teddy1, ?????
<Teddy1> john_DOE_JR: NO, i sendt you a pm  with the error
<Teddy1> ops, sorry the upper case
<romeyro> auronandace, oh thank you :D
<auronandace> romeyro: no worries :)
 * jdhfr thinks that 512 MB RAM is anything but lightweight
<thetinyjesus> Does anyone know about getting Ios 5 devices working?
<mongy> romeyro, no need for sudo either.
<Seppoz_work> if i enter fdisk -l /dev/sdc my card ejects
<Seppoz_work> and mouts again
<romeyro> auronandace, looks like its working but on the terminal the commande stopped at setting update http://paste.ubuntu.com/825238/ I think its not normal
<Seppoz_work> sniper seems that was some bug in the card reader, thanks for the help tho
<auronandace> romeyro: like mongy said, don't use sudo
<auronandace> romeyro: apart from that you can close  the terminal
<auronandace> romeyro: if you place && at the end it should push it to the background and free up the terminal (i think its &&, either that or just one &)
<sipior> auronandace: just one :-)
<auronandace> sipior: ah, thanks
<Kartagis> can you help me please? I've got no audido now, in or out
<romeyro_> auronandace, even when i try without sudo he stop at Setting update"prev_key" :S
<auronandace> romeyro_: have you add the & at the end?
<romeyro_> auronandace, no, what i did is compiz --replace ccp
<auronandace> romeyro_: try: compiz --replace ccp &
<Oer> !sound | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Seppoz_work> did something changed with fdisk? it doesnt seem to use sectores anymore as the default size
<memyself> is ubuntu more easily to be hack into when using unsecured free wireless connection ?
<bazhang> memyself, no?
<sandy19> hello ubuntu
<sandy19> i want to learn php
<esuave> memyself: unless your allowing people to connect to your machine with no authentication.
<memyself> comparing to windows is ubuntu more easily to be hacked ?
<sandy19> so what should i install
<sandy19> ?
<auronandace> memyself: security isn't that simple
<esuave> sandy19: http://php.net
<bazhang> !ot | memyself
<ubottu> memyself: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> memyself: perhaps you should define "hacked"
<sandy19> thnx esuave looking at that :)
<zippytech> when I copy a say 2 gig file to a usb drive, my desktop almost becomes unresponsive till the copy is done. does any one else have that problem
<memyself> i'm worry about using ubuntu as it has no firewall
<jdhfr> zippytech: that problem is a trademark of linux
<LjL> !firewall | memyself
<ubottu> memyself: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<bazhang> !iptables | memyself
<ChrisGagnon> zippytech: if you use the deadline scheduler thaat problem doesn't happen
<LjL> memyself: you should never really use an unsecured wifi connection, anyway. it's a very bad idea.
<jdhfr> only reach people can afford secure wireless
<zippytech> thanks I will look into that
<bazhang> jdhfr, thats enough
<memyself> ljl , how bad is using unsecured wifi connection ? cos most free wifi at fastfood restarant are unsecured
<auronandace> jdhfr: don't talk nonsense
<sipior> memyself: you'll want to look into a decent vpn solution for open access points.
<LjL> memyself: well, anyone can see the data you're sending and receiving.
<bazhang> jdhfr, editorializing and offtopic commentary in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> memyself: so you should absolutely *never* send plaintext passwords over unsecured wifi, for one thing
<ChrisGagnon> zippytech: use 'echo deadline | sudo tee /sys/block/<your block device here IE: sda>/queue/scheduler' to switch to deadline
<romeyro__> auronandace, sorry if i m taking time to answer its because my computer froze up everytime i click on the terminal and i had to turn it off :S. Same thing happened with compiz --replace ccp &
<memyself> is it encrypted when you use unsecured wifi to browse those site with https ?
<mneptok> memyself: yes
<LjL> memyself: yes, https is encrypted, but other things are not
<esuave> memyself: are there really hackers hanging out at the local fast food joint there?
<jpds> esuave: You never know.
<memyself> i'm worry unsecured wifi will not protect my laptop when other side of the net user attack me
<DinoMuffin> it's just a general a security risk
<auronandace> romeyro__: sorry, i stopped using compiz a while ago (always been too buggy for me on xfce)
<LjL> memyself: you're right to worry. if you're really set on using unsecured wifi, at least enable a firewall.
<DinoMuffin> anyone, ANYONE, with a packet sniffer can pull all the non encrypted data
<mneptok> esuave: in a big city, you have at least 100 people living and working within range of a storefront. they're there all day. roll those dice.
<auronandace> romeyro__: so my compiz knowege is rather old
<memyself> i just installed ubuntu without enabling any firewall as some say there no such need
<romeyro__> auronandace, haha its ok, i m checking on google. Thank you for your help :)
<DinoMuffin> memyself: it's not in most cases
<auronandace> memyself: most regular users will likely never need to touch the firewall
<DinoMuffin> memyself: if you're on your own private LAN behind a router, you're fine
<memyself> it's not ? meaning ?
<memyself> so now the question is should i or shouldn't i configure firewall ?
<LjL> memyself: there is no need if you're behind a router like most people are. but if you're going to use unsecured wifi, i'd say there is a need.
<mgreenway> I am trying to updrade to a newer kernel
<LjL> memyself: if you ask me, yes you should
<esuave> memyself: yeah i would enable firewall too
<mgreenway> there doesn't seem to be testing repos like in debian
<jpds> memyself: All you need to do is: sudo ufw enable
<memyself> i just read something like ubuntu initially close all port so there's really no need to do anyting
<jpds> memyself: Yes, but you might install something that will open a port.
<memyself> and some say ufw is outdate no more update
<jpds> memyself: Whay?
<mgreenway> how would I install a kernel like 3.1.0 are there ubuntu testing repos?
<tado> hey folks! does anyone know how to set thunderbird's date format? it does not follow my system settings...
<nice11> hi how are you/
<memyself> it's obselete , the developer dump it
<jpds> memyself: No.
<Oer> memyself, don't listen to "some", he has it wrong.
<auronandace> memyself: maybe it would be helpful to tell us where you're getting your info from
<Offlein> I am using UFW and I would like to forward all incoming traffic [on a specific port] hitting this computer to another computer/port on this computer's network. I guess using Masquerading. Does anyone know how to do this?
<memyself> so enabling the firewall just by entering ufw enable and then that's all no configuration required ?
<Boreeas> Hey, my Ubuntu partition only has 5 GB of free space left. The drive has about 50 GB of unallocated space left, how to I extend my partition to use this space?
<memyself> for the ufw info , i guess i got it from google
<LjL> Boreeas: use gparted from a live CD (and have a backup)
<auronandace> memyself: google is a search engine, google led you to?
<zaya> boreeas just make sure to back up what you want just incase
<Boreeas> No easy way to do it? Alright then
<abys> can somebody tell me what packages ubuntu is using to set up wireless ?
<sipior> Boreeas: before you do that, make sure the reserved block percentage on that partition is set to zero: "sudo /sbintune2fs -m 0 /dev/<device>". should give you five percent of the volume back.
<sipior> Boreeas: sorry: "/sbin/tune2fs"
<LjL> sipior: err, is that a really good idea though?
<sipior> LjL: yes, it is.
<Boreeas> So, burn Gparted on a disk (does a flashdrive work too, if the bios can boot from a flashdrive) and then modify the partittion?
<tado> how do i open pgp encrypted files with nautilus? (or how do i encrypt new files?)... i read here that seahorse is no longer working https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/796752/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 796752 in seahorse-plugins (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] Attempt to install would lead to removal of essential packages" [High,Triaged]
<Boreeas> sipior: Sorry, I didn't understand that. What is that going to do?
<sipior> LjL: reserved blocks is an ancient defense mechanism, which wastes tens of gigabytes on modern drives. time to bury it.
<gandhijee_> hey, what do i need to install in the base chroot ubuntu to have it setup a different hostname for itself, and get the color and auto-complete stuff going on?
<LjL> sipior: is there a replacement for it, though?
<sipior> LjL: none is really required.
<memyself> Firewall is active and enabled on system startup , means i got the ufw start up already or i need to restart?
<esuave> looking for some load testing solutions to test some of my ubuntu 8 servers.. anyone know of anything good?
<memyself> ooh , it's firestarter that is obselete
<sipior> Boreeas: ext filesystem creation generally reserves a small portion of disk block for exclusive access of the superuser. this is old-fashioned, but surprisingly common even on modern machines. turn it off, and get a fair bit of space back.
<sipior> Boreeas: you'll still want to claim that unused 50GB, but this might take some of the pressure off.
<Boreeas> sipior: So /dev/<device> would be the ubuntu filesystem, not the unallocated? Alright, I'll do that, thanks
<gandhijee_> sipior, the reason it still exists is so that the system still has space for log files... if that particular volume isn't being used for any logging use tune2fs to change the storage amount
<sipior> Boreeas: yep, the partition you want to modify.
<sipior> gandhijee_: no, that's not why.
<gandhijee_> then why
<LjL> Boreeas: please keep in mind that the operation sipior is suggesting *does* take away the capability for root processes to access reserved blocks, which might impair those processes' ability to do their work when the disk is full. if you do that, be aware of the consequences.
<sipior> gandhijee_: this isn't the 80's.
<gandhijee_> so you don't keep log files for you systems?
<gandhijee_> i know its save my butt before.
<sipior> gandhijee_: that's nice.
<gandhijee_> so you still haven't given a valid reason....
<sipior> gandhijee_: i have no interest in validating my opinions to you. do what you want, as i will.
<LjL> sipior: the problem is not what you do but what you recommend to people in this channel.
<gandhijee_> pretty much
<gandhijee_> if you have a good reason for it, then please share, otherwise, don't just say this is what it is.
<sipior> LjL: spare me your tedious mewling, i'm not interested in a discussion.
<tado> anyone has good suggestions on how to open a pgp encrypted file in nautilus?
<llutz> tune2fs -m1 /dev/foo (still too much) as a compromise. those 5% default is ...
<Sicp> please see this thread, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76712/setting-nautilus-open-terminal-to-launch-terminator-rather-than-gnome-terminal
<Sicp> look at the first answer, I cannot find anything called "dconf-tools" in my repositories. All I can find is "dconf" and it doesn't have a "gsettings" tool with it
<sipior> llutz: that is indeed fair, at least on /. still, when has that been a problem in the last decade? :-)
<llutz> sipior: that root-reserved blocks only make sense on / or /tmp or /var, but is pretty nonsense on all other data-fs
<sipior> llutz: even then, i have reservations (ahem)
<Sicp> why do I need dconf-tools anyway
<Sicp> can't I change that value from gconf-editor?
<pfifo> llutz, what about fragmentation concerns?
<Sicp> I just follow the package names
<h00k> Sicp: because new things are using dconf, if i recall correctly
<Sicp> new? I'm on 10.04
<Sicp> still considered new?
<sipior> pfifo: that becomes an issue above 85%-90% usage. you surely wouldn't reserve that much?
<pfifo> sipior, I would reserver 10-15 sure, but I dont usually use my whole partitions
<Sicp> I will just uninstall nautilus-open-in-terminal and reinstall it
<Sicp> it should adapt to the new environment variables
<kronnix> ge
<h00k> Sicp: I'm looking for a relevant article
<kronnix> yi
<Sicp> I already posted one above, h00k
<kronnix> maycom
<Sicp> but I don't have "dconf-tools" in my repos
<Sicp> here it is, h00k, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76712/setting-nautilus-open-terminal-to-launch-terminator-rather-than-gnome-terminal
<h00k> Sicp: was it the http://askubuntu.com/questions/91403/when-to-use-gconf-vs-dconf ?
<h00k> Sicp: ah, okay.
<h00k> Sicp: oh, those gsettings settings, those can go directly in a terminal
<Sicp> without the gsettings directive?
<infeeeee> hello i have loading problem, the ubuntu title appears, but the five dots remain red
<Sicp> because it doesn't recognize "gsettings"
<h00k> Sicp: I gotcha. I am now following
<pfifo> infeeeee, turn off the boot splash to get an error message if there is one
<Sicp> under the gconf-editor > / > desktop > applications > terminal > I've set the exec and exec_arg just like I wanted, I had set them before in Preferred Applications and they took effect in gconf-editor of course
<h00k> Sicp: I don't have 10.04 box handy, try installing dconf and using the gsettings directive
<Sicp> I uninstalled nautilus-open-in-terminal and I'm going to restart nautilus
<Sicp> it didn't work, h00k
<h00k> Sicp: okay.
<Sicp> brb
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey i need to install sykpe 2.1.0.81-1 because 2.2 work very bad on my computer. i have add the good line in sources.list, and now "apt-cache show skype" show to me 2 differents versions of skype whith the same "package name", how i can install the 2.1.0.81-1 ? tanks
<LjL> Schrodinger`Cat: sudo apt-get install skype=2.1.0.81-1   however it will be replaced with the newer version if it's in a repo that you have enabled, as soon as you dist-upgrade.
<auronandace> !pinning | Schrodinger`Cat
<ubottu> Schrodinger`Cat: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Sicp> it still doesn't work, I guess nautilus-open-terminal just takes gnome-terminal as the default
<Sicp> I need those dconf-tools
<pfifo> !info dconf-tools
<ubottu> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 60 kB, installed size 252 kB
<pfifo> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<infeeeee> how can i turn off the bootsplash?
<bazhang> infeeeee, permanently? or just the once
<pfifo> infeeeee, at the grub menu press 'e' and delete the 'quiet splash' part of the kernel line
<infeeeee> bazhang: permanently
<bazhang> !nox | infeeeee this one?
<ubottu> infeeeee this one?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Schrodinger`Cat> thanks auronandace ubottu LjL
<goldcityman> hello, i have ubuntu 9.10, how can i know the hardware of pc?
<bazhang> goldcityman, sudo lshw
<jpds> goldcityman: lshw
<goldcityman> ok thanks
<Syco54645_work> anyone using thunderbird with gnome-shell? i am trying to find a way to do persistant email alerts. i keep missing emails at work.
<pfifo> Is there anyway I can configure since ubuntu 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> pfifo  configure what exactly?
<Guest65013> Hi people
<Guest65013> Anyone here use en17?
<DaniG2k> guys I'm trying to play TripleA but when I try to run it I get an error that says
<DaniG2k> Could not find Java.
<DaniG2k> You must have Java installed and in your path.
<MonkeyDust> DaniG2k  install open jdk, not sun-jdk
<Guest65013> Use synaptic and install java?
<DaniG2k> i have openjdk installed already
<Guest65013> <<  /win1 >>
<Guest65013> oops
<DaniG2k> MonkeyDust: could it be that it requires version 7? but i don't think so...
<Guest65013> Guys anyone here has used enlightenment?
<Guest65013> Can't get net to work in En17
<pfifo> !anybody | Guest65013
<ubottu> Guest65013: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<three18ti> what would cause the umask of a directory not to show the `d` flag when `ls -la`?
<Guest65013> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<llutz> three18ti: what does it show? l for link?
<three18ti> llutz, just a `-` it's not a link.
<Guest65013> I have a problem with enlightenment. I installed it today and my wifi is not working in it.
<pfifo> !work | Guest65013
<ubottu> Guest65013: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<pikaciu> it is on strike!!!
<llutz> three18ti: "stat yourdir"   says what?
<pfifo> in that case, simply coerce its union delegate
<pikaciu> :-))))
<three18ti> llutz http://pastebin.com/qyjbqmdW
<llutz> three18ti: so it's a regular file and not a dir
<three18ti> llutz, that's the problem, it is indeed a directory but the FS sees it as a file.
<micutzu> hy all
<llutz> three18ti: fsck
<KayGridley> afternoon all
<micutzu> hy
<scwizard> netstat tells me that tomcat is listening on port 5005 for remote debugging, just like I want it to
<KayGridley> anyone able to help getting an ubuntu server to talk to the rest of the network it's sitting as part of please?
<micutzu> i'm sorry does counter-strike work on Xubuntu 11.10?
<scwizard> however when I nmap the tomcat server from another place, it says that only ports 22 and 8080 are open
<MonkeyDust> micutzu  wrong channel
<three18ti> llutz, thanks.
<micutzu> ok so where sould i go?
<scwizard> (and naturally I'm having difficulties remote debugging tomcat)
<MonkeyDust> !info tomcat
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in oneiric
<auronandace> !appdb | micutzu
<ubottu> micutzu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<scwizard> MonkeyDust, it's a ubuntu question, sorta like "if an applicaiton is listening on a port, why can't I conect to it on that port"
<micutzu> thanx
<scwizard> and you mean
<scwizard> !info tomcat6
<ubottu> tomcat6 (source: tomcat6): Servlet and JSP engine. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0.32-5ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 308 kB
<KayGridley> my default gateway is unreachable if anyone can help
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  how are you online? via the gateway?
<cromag> is there a channel regarding webhosting ?
<scwizard> cromag: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<damo22> how do u tell if your kernel is 64 bit
<auronandace> damo22: uname -a
<Polah> damo22: Run uname -i. If it's 64-bit it will output x86_64.
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust: online via a windows netbook running wireless onto the same network as the server, so the gateway is working
<damo22> 2.6.32-312-ec2 #24-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 7 18:31:34 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<BlouBlou> damo22: that's not 64
<auronandace> damo22: thats 32bit
<damo22> good news
<KayGridley> I used sudo route add gw (ip address) eth0
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  so the gateway *is* reachabe, but not from your ubuntu pc? is it wifi or with cable?
<damo22> but the endianness of that machine is different to mine i think
<MonkeyDust> reachable*
<KayGridley> the ubuntu server is cable, both ends flashing nicely
<damo22> how do i test endianness
<KayGridley> thanks btw :)
<winnie667> hello! what packages am i missing if nm-applet refuses to ask for a keyring password when connection to an encrypted wifi?
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  can you ping the gateway from your ubuntu pc?
<iggymydog> i am runni9ng ubuntu on an olc computer dell demension 4600 with a pemtium 4 and it says my hard disk is failing
<iggymydog> my computer is also very slow
<iggymydog> can someone help me?
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust no I get "Network is unreachable"
<winnie667> i hage network-manager-gnome gnome-keyring and libpam-gnome-keyring installed
<iggymydog> i am runni9ng ubuntu on an olc computer dell demension 4600 with a pemtium 4 and it says my hard disk is failing
<KayGridley> sounding like a dead cable do you think?
<damo22> demension is right
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  does the ubuntu pc have a static ip address or dynamic (dhcp)?
<pikaciu> KayGridley: the led on the router is  on ?
<chaos_zero> hello, i have ubuntu server instaled...new to using just  the cli... I have 6 wired connections and one wireless. I want to configure so that the wireless is bridged between the server and five of the wired connections. the last wired connection is another slower connection that i want to activate only if the wireless fails/disonnects. how hard is this to do?
<winnie667> iggymydog: it won't help to repeat your question, what do you expect us to do? send you a new HD? If your system informs you that your HD is failing then that's what's happening
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust I've set it to static as it's part of a rack of other servers
<iggymydog> yes i know.......... i expect you to help me solve it
<KayGridley> pikaciu aye, well the 40+ on the switch are :) including the ones linked into the server I'm trying ot connect
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  has it worked before? is the network correct, in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Zinkyr> salut
<iggymydog> my friend doesent have a hard drive he runs ubuntu from his dickdrive
<Polah>  iggymydog: It means your hard drive is physically failing. You'll need to get a new hard drive.
<pra7eek_> Guys I installed the enlightenment desktop environment and my net does not work in it. I can't connect to the wifi network. Any solutions?
<Zinkyr> English ?
<damo22> iggymydog: sounds like you need a new dickdrive
<iggymydog> yes i know i need a new one....
<scarleo> damaltor, :D dickdrive
<iggymydog> dickdrive?
<MonkeyDust> language
<pikaciu> KayGridley: what 's the gateway ip ?  192.168.1.1  ?
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust: no, this is the first time its been installed as an ubuntu server, previous to this week it was a defunct spare windows server that ws powered down
<Polah> iggymydog: So what do you need us to help you with?
<iggymydog> is there a way to turn a cd drive into a hard drive
<KayGridley> 100.104.0.253
<damo22> iggymydog: yes, hit it with a hammer and it becomes hard
<Polah> iggymydog: No. Unless you want to store all your data discs and swap them out all the time.
<iggymydog> Polah: i need some way to make my computer work without useing a hard drive
<KayGridley> but I suspect that is an internal
<KayGridley> not external
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  what's the outcome of dig|grep SERVER ?
<iggymydog> ok........
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust what does that do?
<KayGridley> sorry v. new to ubuntu
<iggymydog> Polah: then could you help me turn my other computer into a linux
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  to know your gateway's address
<iggymydog> Polah: its already a puppy linux but i cant get uvb=buntu on it
<Polah> iggymydog: Just buy a new hard drive for your laptop and replace the failing drive...
<mister2> hey guys, is there a way to tell evince to change whether a cover page is by itself in dual view?
<iggymydog> Polah:its a desktop
<KayGridley> ooh thats odd
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust it puts a # between 2 and 53
<MonkeyDust> ...
<iggymydog> Polah: and besides im not looking to spend money thats not what i want
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  what's the complete line?
<meco> I'm looking for something to which I can simply provide a file of ping replies and it'll do the rest by itself giving me a nice graphical output...
<chaos_zero> no ideas? =P
<KayGridley> ;; SERVER: 100.104.0.2#53(100.104.0.2)
<Polah> chaos_zero, about what?
<chaos_zero> oh, ill put it once more
<chaos_zero> hello, i have ubuntu server instaled...new to using just  the cli... I have 6 wired connections and one wireless. I want to configure so that the wireless is bridged between the server and five of the wired connections. the last wired connection is another slower connection that i want to activate only if the wireless fails/disonnects. how hard is this to do?
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  the gateway's address is 100.104.0.2
<Polah> iggymydog: What errors do you get when attempting to install Ubuntu on your other system?
<mister2> anyone? hey guys, is there a way to tell evince to change whether a cover page is by itself in dual view?
<iggymydog>  i have a dell inspron 530 with intel duo core 2 that was windows vista.......i changed it to puppylinux running puppy from the diskdrive the hard drive is tottaly empty what do i do? ive tried installing ubuntu before but couldent do it
<llutz> MonkeyDust: thats the nameserver, not the gateway
<MonkeyDust> ok
<llutz> MonkeyDust: they _can_ be identical, but its not a must
<Polah> iggymydog, what do you mean "couldn't do it"? Did you get errors, failure to boot, or what?
<iggymydog> ubuntu just wouldent run.....it would come up on the desktop but no icons or enything would come up and it would freeze there
<KayGridley> llutz: they are different on this network
<iggymydog> i couldent evin see a mouse
<Polah> iggymydog, are you sure the image you downloaded was correct and your burn to disc/USB drive was correct?
<KayGridley> and .2 would be correct for one of the nameservers
<chaos_zero> polah help meeeeee :)
<pra7eek_> Guys I installed the enlightenment on my ubuntu 11.10 and now i can't connect to my wifi network. Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> KayGridley  what's the outcome of grep name  /etc/resolv.conf ?
<pikaciu> KayGridley: ping 100.104.0.2
<KayGridley> nameserver 100.104.0.2
<KayGridley> nameserver 100.104.0.5
<iggymydog> yes
<iggymydog> im sure it was correct
<KayGridley> ooh can ping .2
<Polah> chaos_zero, it's certainly possible although I don't know details of exactly how. This should be a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<iggymydog> Polah: i used it to install it on this computer
<KayGridley> ok so not a dead cable then
<Polah> iggymydog, was it burned to a disc or is it an image on a USB drive?
<iggymydog> usb drive
<chaos_zero> heard, will examine
<Polah> iggymydog, what GPU do you have on the other system?
<mister2> anyone? hey guys, is there a way to tell evince to change whether a cover page is by itself in dual view?
<MonkeyDust> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2.2 (oneiric), package size 201 kB, installed size 1088 kB (Only available for any all)
<iggymydog> Polah: gpu?
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust was that to me?
<Polah> iggymydog, graphics card. Did you buy your computer prebuilt? Do you have a model name for it?
<iggymydog> its a dell inspron 530 it ran windows vista 64 bit just fine......
<mister2> monkeydust: not too helpful
<KayGridley> MonkeyDust and llutz thnx for the help, got to run, probably back tomorrow!
<iggymydog> Polah:dell inspron 530 it ran windows vista 64 bit just fine
<iggymydog> Polah:the graphics card can handel it
<iggymydog> Polah: i have a ubuntu cd in it right now ready to boot imma try it
<mazen_> Hi
<mister2> anyone? hey guys, is there a way to tell evince to change whether a cover page is by itself in dual view? i'm googling and finding nothing... someone else had this issue but didn't have anything to say about how to fix it
<mister2> !evince
<troy-> i've installed ubuntu 11.10 - how can i encrypt the entire filesystem?
<troy-> the alternative installer did not work for me
<mneptok> troy-: you need to define encrypted space during manual partitioning of the alternate installation
<meco> OK, what's the best approach for documenting the lousy quality of my ISP uplink, say over a 24-hour period? I'm thinking of saving the ping replies to a file and then creating a graphical output from that. Any easy way of doing this?
<troy-> mneptok: the alt installer could not find the usb key
<troy-> so i was forced to use the regular installer
<pikaciu> meco: write a script and then libeoffice speadshhet to create a graphic
<mneptok> troy-: i have no idea if the GUI installer supports LVM, as i always use the alternate.
<meco> pikaciu: I can't code.
<gridbag> why is the desktop so slow this release? Dash Home takes 1.5 seconds to show up. This is driving me bats.
<meco> I was thinking there is probably an app made by someone already which will do this...
<Pumpkin-> meco: investigate a package called smokeping. Gives you output like http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping-demo/?target=Customers.OP
<gridbag>   well, maybe .5 secs now.
<mneptok> troy-: the system you *did* install should have the USB Ctreator tool, and you can use that to put the -alternate .iso on USB media
<meco> Pumpkin-: appreciate it
<gridbag>   its as annoying as hell. all my apps take >2 secs to start the firs ttime.  Home Folder, xchat, etc.
<MonkeyDust> gridbag  install preload, it loads the most frequently used programs faster
<color> Does anyone know how to auto start csf?
<mister2> anyone? hey guys, is there a way to tell evince to change whether a cover page is by itself in dual view? i'm googling and finding nothing... someone else had this issue but didn't have anything to say about how to fix it
<module000> color: create an upstart script for it, use the sysV script that comes with it, or do it badly with rc.local.  take your pick
<color> module000: cool thanks
<color> module000: if you don't mind me asking what is a sysV script?
<forever1> why does VLC player stutter when changing a song?
<color> module000: all I see is perl scripts and bash..
<module000> color: a sysV script is the type of script you find in /etc/init.d - generic unix start-up scripts. they are replaced in ubuntu by upstart, which uses scripts in /etc/init
<module000> color: did you run the install script for csf?
<color> module000: gotcha, but should I just make a softlink to the actual csf.pl script?
<lea255ace> this a good place for help with a script?
<Teddy1> best app for testing the local network security?
<Teddy1> for 10.10
<MonkeyDust> !best| Teddy1
<ubottu> Teddy1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Teddy1> !best network security test
<ubottu> Teddy1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<module000> color: you shouldn't need to, did you run the installer script that came with csf?
<Teddy1> dont know how to use that bot
<color> module000: it looks like ther is a csf bash script in /etc/init.d/ already but it has the optionst o start
<color> module000: it looks like ther is a csf bash script in /etc/init.d/ already but it has the optionst o start|stop|relaod
<vlt> Hello. I installed oneiric via debootstrap and now get "kernel: cannot read proc file system: 1 - Operation not permitted." about 5e06 times a minute. Any idea how to fix this?
<color> module000: yes..I think, I just did make && make install
<module000> color: that's good, it means it installed it's own sysV script. now you would want to make a symlink to that in /etc/rc2.d    - try `ln -s /etc/init.d/csf /etc/rc2.d/S99csf`
<module000> color: that would tell it to start last after you reboot
<michael_44> Any one in here use Zorin?
<vlt> !anyone | michael_44
<ubottu> michael_44: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lea255ace> how do I get cd working from within a script?
<vlt> lea255ace: Just use it.
<theadmin> lea255ace: It does work, however it will not change the directory after the script exits. That is, it does not propagate to parent shell. You can't change that.
<color> module000: it looks like the symlink was created
<michael_44> How do I change the effect of the window that I exit out off?  I see peaces flying every where.  Is there another eye candy?
<module000> then you should be good
<lea255ace> would it work to do $ source 'script.h'
<color> module000: but unlike all of the other symlinks in the folder the new one I created is red...
<Eren> why is herrie deleted from 11.10=
<Eren> ?
<michael_44> ok going to do some more research and reading.
<module000> color: that means it is broken. are you sure there is a file at: /etc/init.d/csf
<color> module000: oh, wait it looks like there is already a link to ../init.d/csf in there
<color> module000: and yes it is broken :s sorry
<module000> color: remove the one you made(the red one), if there is already one there you aer done
<vlt> vlt: I think I booted an old kernel.
<michael_44> hhmmm less see, how many people are in this chan.. And all I get talking to me is a BOT lol
<lea255ace> exit
<MonkeyDust> Eren  what's herrie exactly?
<color> module000: to remove the symlink I would just delete it from the folder and it wont remove the binary?
<color> module000: to remove the symlink I would just delete it from the folder and it wont remove the or script
<module000> color: that's right, it will only remove the link
<color> module000: thanks.
<color> module000: I guess my next question would be why does it keep shutting down.. I figured it wasn't starting but looks like it stops.
<Eren> MonkeyDust: minimalistic mp3/flac/ogg player
<module000> color: can't help you there, check your syslog and possibly follow up with csf support
<Eren> MonkeyDust: with audioscrobbler (last.fm) support
<Eren> I'm really unhappy about it as herrie is a really useful program
<color> module000: cool, thanks for all the help.
<Combatjuan> Maybe this is a silly question but when I run 'df' it shows several temporary filesystems including 'tmpfs - /lib/init/rw', 'varrun - /var/run', 'varlock - /var/lock', 'udev - /dev', and 'tmpfs - /dev/shm'.  Each shows sized as 7.8G.  Is that memory unavailable for other uses?
<color> module000: have you ever used tmux?
<module000> color: no i haven't
<MonkeyDust> or byobu <3
<metaflops> part
<color> module000: it is kinda cool if don't have X.. it splits the tty's in half..Sorry for being a noob but I would like to learn all I can about linux!
<Guest41763> madagascar 2
<trism> color: you can also detach it and reattach it later, so it is great over ssh
<color> trism: are you talking about tmux or screen?
<module000> color: it's ok, we all have to learn at some point. `screen` is what i use btw
<chreekat> On 11.10, how do I go about choosing to boot a different kernel?
<ai6pg> chreekat - when booting - grub you should be able to use your arrow keys to open a list of possible additional kernels to boot from if they are installed into grub.
<trism> color: both
<chreekat> ai6pg: I can't seem to make the grub menu pop up. Is there some key I can press so it doesn't automatically boot the default? Is there some way to make the wait-time longer? I've managed to find /etc/default/grub, which has GRUB_TIMEOUT=10, but I think that's a red herring
<chreekat> I haven't configured grub in a while, and it looks like things have changed. :)
<ai6pg> Chreekat: try escape
<vlt> Hello. I installed oneiric via debootstrap and now have no audio or network device available. dbus-daemon seems to fail. Any idea what to check first?
<ai6pg> chreekat: have you use the ubuntu/debian way of building/installing other kernels ?
<color> trism: with screen can you 'split' a tty so you have many 'boxes' on the tty?
<color> trism: that is the whole reason I found tmux
<color> trism: you can sort of alt+f1-f4 them and see everything you are doing
<Rogue|Panda_> ok so running ubuntu 11.1, is it possible to just run the older gnome?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | Rogue|Panda_
<ubottu> Rogue|Panda_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<trism> color: yes, you can split screen too, but I use tmux these days as well
<Rogue|Panda_> wait.... so gnome2 is dead?
<Rogue|Panda_> that makes me a sad panda
<Rogue|Panda_> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Rogue|Panda> hmm xchat just disappeared
<harovali> hi, i'm getting the 'Format unsupported (text/plain)' message, when asking cups to print a text file. How can I teach cups to print it ?
<color> trism: I do not use X so I am trying to 'pimp my console' not having much luck with fbspash splash.. got any cool console hacks?
<chreekat> ai6pg: just standand upgrades installing new kernels. My webcam is no longer recognized and I thought I'd see if an older kernel would still recognize it. I've got 3.0.0-14 and 3.0.0-15 installed and I thought i'd try to run 3.0.0-14
<chreekat> but otoh, it looks like 3.0.0-14 was installed on 22-jan and I certainly used my webcam after that. So maybe this wouldn't help anyway. :/
<chreekat> *3.0.0-15
<xafarder> eres
<Rogue|Panda> hmm all this time I thought this channel was on it's own server
<trism> color: sorry, I do not, I almost always use X, it doesn't really use many resources if you use something light like ratpoison/awesome/openbox
<auronandace> Rogue|Panda: nope, part of freenode
<Rogue|Panda> ok, so... gnome2 is dead, that sucks
<color> trism: used to use fluxbox..
<auronandace> Rogue|Panda: i can recomend xfce
<Rogue|Panda> I used it a while back
<Rogue|Panda> I gotta admit, I like the prettyness of gnome but not digging the newest setup
<chreekat> New question: why does 'colord' own /var/log/kern.log.
<pikaciu> lxde
<auronandace> Rogue|Panda: i've never found gnome pretty, but i must admit there aren't many good themes on xfce
<Rogue|Panda> been a while since I tried KDE
<thibaut> Salut
<MonkeyDust> !fr| thibaut
<ubottu> thibaut: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rogue|Panda> havent tried it since 4 came out, and it was a mess
<thibaut> Sorry, bye :)
<module000> chreekat: look for your webcam in the output of `lspci -vvv`. see if it has a "Driver in use:" section, if that is blank then you updated yourself out of a webcam driver
<module000> Rogue|Panda: tried gnome-shell?
<Rogue|Panda> nope
<module000> Rogue|Panda: are you using unity or something?
<Rogue|Panda> module000, yeah
<module000> Rogue|Panda: unity = canonical's idea of what gnome3 should look like.  gnome-shell = gnome's idea of what gnome should look like.
<module000> Rogue|Panda: you might like it more(or less), but just a thought
<Rogue|Panda> looks nice but starting to irk me
<Rogue|Panda> I ran gnome3 on Mint, but you couldnt really configure it
<Rogue|Panda> so if I install it, it will be in the options at the login screen?
<module000> Rogue|Panda: yea none of the old gnome2 tools are present to customize as much. 'gnometweak' is pretty useful, but still nor eplacement for all the goodies gnome2 had to customize the experience
<Rogue|Panda> gnome-shell that is
<module000> Rogue|Panda: yep
<module000> Rogue|Panda: it will just be listed as 'Gnome'
<chreekat> module000: It doesn't even show up in lspci. :( I suppose that indicates a hardware problem, eh?
<module000> chreekat: is this a laptop?
<chreekat> module000: it is
<module000> chreekat: make sure you don't have a hotkey combination with a picture of your webcam on it, if it's not in lspci there is a good chance it's turned "off". like a function key would accomplish
<inox^> Hi
<module000> chreekat: and as a last resort, take a look in `lsusb` as well(in case it's connected via usb). and look at `dmesg` for any sign of it
<chreekat> module000: ah holy crap, thank you. This is in fact not the first time I've done this. Totally forgot about that key. Musta hit it on accident.
<module000> chreekat: :)
<chreekat> module000:  :)
<Rogue|Panda> I hate those fn keys
<chreekat> Yeah, if this happens again I might have to look into disabling it
<Rogue|Panda> I go to hit the "2" key and miss and turn off my wifi
<chreekat> Rogue|Panda: What I like about this laptop is this particular order of fn keys: [mute][sleep][vol-down][vol-up]
<diimdeep> Hello, there is diagram like this http://dougseven.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/win8-new-platform.png?w=660 about technology that is present in Ubuntu/linux ?
<acerimmer> Rogue|Panda: on my dell 1545, I can alternate between fn and alternate keypress in the bios menu.
<module000> diimdeep: that doesn't translate directly to ubuntu, you're looking for more of a "X Windows" chart if you want apples to apples
<trism> diimdeep: maybe something like this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/documentation/platform-diagram/ ?
<acerimmer> !ubuntu-dev|tdiimdeep
<csabi> hello somebody can help me?? I don't have bootsplash only purple background
<diimdeep> module000: let me refrase: There is diagram that describes what Tools, OS APIs, Language available for writing applications ?
<acerimmer> !developer|diimdeep
<ubottu> diimdeep: Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<MFen> anyone know why ssh-agent stops working after i log out and back in?
<MFen> it's one of the programs i have in Xsession.d but i don't know what the lifecycle of those programs is
<MFen> it's still running when i log back in, appears to be the same instance.
<MFen> restarting it, even with the same command line i can see in "pgrep" output, does not work.
<MFen> (likely because dbus also seems to be screwed up at that point.. gvim gets errors r/t dbus)
<diimdeep> trism: it's good, maybe there is more detailed diagram..
<csabi> hello somebody can help me?? I don't have bootsplash only purple background
<dak0> csabi: Have you changed anyting on Nvidia control panel ?
<acerimmer> csabi: so you can't log in ??
<fzlamn> how to fix this problem http://pastebin.com/1eVcFEQT
<kdkdkdkll> is there a pastebin feature here
<csabi> i can log in but not show the bootsplash
<MFen> fzlamn: likely an error in the url. are you using an https:// url? if you bring it up in a browser do you get an error?
<acerimmer> !paste|kdkdkdkll
<ubottu> kdkdkdkll: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<csabi> and only show the purple background..
<fzlamn> MFen: i'll paste it again
<iText> i installed a native package from my deb file, it installed successfully, but unable to find where it has been installed and how to run it
<kdkdkdkll> hi can someone check the rkhunter log file here out http://paste.ubuntu.com/825457/
<kdkdkdkll> had some warnings
<kdkdkdkll> why dont the identity hashes of computer programs match their database
<fzlamn> MFen: i try to add new ppa to my 11.10 and this problem occur http://pastebin.com/1eVcFEQT
<MFen> fzlamn: i already responded to that error, see above.
<fzlamn> MFen: you cannot open the url?
<MFen> fzlamn: i see your pastebin just fine. it doesn't include the command you're typing, but i assume there is a url of some kind that you are typing. that url is probably wrong, or the server at the other end is wrong
<pikaciu> iText : usually in /usr/bin and try to type the app name in a terminal
<fzlamn> MFen: okay... it happen when i try to add any ppa
<kdkdkdkll> is it possible to send the log to rkhunter themselves perhaps
<MFen> fzlamn: when you ask a question you should include the command you're typing or the actions you are doing
<iText> pikaclu: i was unable to locate, tried with package name, also fails
<pikaciu> iText : sudo find / -name app-name  -print
<fzlamn> MFen: it happen when i put in this command sudo apt-add-repository ppa:unity-team/ppa
<MFen> fzlamn: ok. next question: do you have a network proxy of some kind?
<fzlamn> MFen: no i don't
<MFen> fzlamn: the error you're getting indicates that apt-add-repository is making a connection to a server which it *thinks* is using https (TLS), but is, in fact, not
<MFen> that suggests you're being redirected to a proxy, or something else is interfering
<_Ethan_> hi
<iText> pikaclu: it was there at //usr/share/doc/package, but how can i run it?
<kdkdkdkll> no yes no
<acerimmer> _Ethan_: greetings
<_Ethan_> one question, i just renamed a file with "mv example.py simplegui.py"
<pikaciu> iText : are you sure you have installed that app ?
<_Ethan_> im in the folder
<_Ethan_> i can see the file with "ls" command
<_Ethan_> however when i try to execute
<_Ethan_> it
<MFen> fzlamn: aptitude install lynx, then type: lynx https://ppa.launchpad.net/
<acerimmer> _Ethan_: permissions - that file needs to be "executable"
<MFen> you should get redirected to the main launchpad page. if you see an error or something else, you have proxy issues. i think there are environment variables that can fix that, but i don't know how they work (someone else in here might)
<pikaciu> iText : a file must be present in usr/bin
<fzlamn> MFen: i have to install lynx?
<MFen> fzlamn: for diagnostic purposes
<xangua> (12:59:04) fzlamn: MFen: it happen when i put in this command sudo apt-add-repository < the right comand is "add-apt-repository"
<iText> pikaclu: i have the deb file on my folder, a native package i made, when double clicked, it took me to Ubuntu Software Center, there i clicked install, it now shows 'installed'
<_Ethan_> but why when pressing tab i does not autocomplete?
<acerimmer> _Ethan_: huh??
<pikaciu> iText : what's the app ?
<fzlamn> xangua: so my command line is wrong?
<cosmic303> hiya all.. i was just tryin to update thunderbird, and i have no idea where i can find the current installation. in the .desktop file where i would expect the path, it just says "thunderbird %u" ..does anyone know what the %u variable is for?
<_Ethan_> if i press tab it should complete with the name right?
<xangua> fzlamn: what are you trying to acomplish with that outdated ppa¿ what ubuntu version do you use¿
<iText> pikaclu: an editor, that is used to edit Devanagari Text
<theadmin> cosmic303: Substituded by the URL of the selected file. Mainly for using with Nautilus' "Open With"
<acerimmer> _Ethan_: yes but you have to provide enough clues for the autocomplete
<theadmin> cosmic303: To update thunderbird, you need to just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<fzlamn> xangua: i'm running 11.10
<theadmin> cosmic303: To the latest officially available version in Ubuntu anyway
<MFen> fzlamn: xangua: that's interesting. on my system they are symlinked to the same command. i wonder if that's not always the case? apparently on xangua's system they are different somehow
<pikaciu> iText : the name ?
<MFen> fzlamn: ls -l /usr/bin/apt-add-repository
<iText> pikaclu: this deb package i made, it is still not ported to ubuntu
<MFen> if it's a link to /usr/bin/add-apt-repository, then that's not your problem
<cosmic303> theadmin: if i do that, it tells me its the current version..but im on 3.1.16
<cosmic303> and current should be 10.0
<theadmin> cosmic303: Ah, sounds like you need to change to another Ubuntu release then, or use the PPAs.
<xangua> fzlamn: then you already have unity 4
<auronandace> !info firefox lucid
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 15611 kB, installed size 30904 kB
<xangua> fzlamn: that ppa has a beta version, i see no need for it
<theadmin> cosmic303: Run this, please: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cosmic303> kk, lemme try that
<_Ethan_> acerimmer,  thanks. But for example, in my desktop i have only one file, "test.odt" , in the terminal shouldnt it appear when pressing tab?
<_Ethan_> ls
<pikaciu> iText : if you don't have and executive file (in usr(bin, ad example) you cannot run an application
<_Ethan_> ls         test.odt            xx@xx:~/Desktop$
<_Ethan_> so, if i write "tes" and press tab, why it does not complete?
<acerimmer> _Ethan_: not a terminal expert but in my experience, autocomplete only pertains to commands
<theadmin> _Ethan_: "test.odt" is not a program
<_Ethan_> i think also for folders/files
<_Ethan_> so, need to be a program ?
<theadmin> _Ethan_: Therefore, you need to specify something like this: xdg-open tes<tab>
<_Ethan_> got it now
<_Ethan_> cd ..
<_Ethan_> ups sorry
<cosmic303> oh well..i guess its downloading 9.0 now..thats at least better than 3.1.16...
<cosmic303> thank u theadmin
<_Ethan_> theadmin,  would you recommend me any program for editing ?
<theadmin> _Ethan_: By the way, xdg-open is the command to open the file in the default application. You can obviously just tell it to use swriter (which is the command for odt files, i.e. LibreOffice Writer) directly.
<_Ethan_> geany for example
<theadmin> _Ethan_: Vim is my main recommendation to everyone, but then again it's rather confusing for beginners. Geany is good. jEdit is also great and very similar, but needs Java. Cream is also a good one
<_Ethan_> ok, then iĺl go ahead with vim
<_Ethan_> :D
<theadmin> _Ethan_: You need to probably learn how to use it first, because it's not just "open the editor and start typing". That is, unless you already know how to.
<Alexeey17> hi, is there any way that i can scan my computer, and make a list of drivers compatible with my drive so that i dont have prblems when instaling?
<fzlamn> xangua: i try to fix my unity lens, the problem is like this http://imagebin.org/196758
<_Ethan_> theadmin, yes, thanks for the advice
<xangua> fzlamn: well i don't see how some early beta packages outdated are gona work for
<xangua> fzlamn: already tried simply to reset unity? :    unity --reset
<xangua> there was also a comand to reset unity icons, but can't remember it at the moment
<fzlamn> xangua: try it before and it wont work
<jiltdil> Is there any way to find out how many hours my system is used after purchase?
<MonkeyDust> to reset Compiz / Unity ... gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<abc> what is a default GUI config manager for webcams?
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html fzlamn
<mrdeb> when is unity going to be finished
<theadmin> abc: We don't have any, however the default cam app is cheese
<fzlamn> xangua: i'll try it, thanks
<abc> theadmin, thanks, I have just installed it (as it was the only one close enough supported by Canonical)
<abc> cheese segfaults :-(
<pikaciu> wow
<Juba> Hi every1
<Nach0z> hey does anyone know how I can get libpopt0 1.7 on my system? I have a printer driver that needs 1.7 or above and currently all I have is 1.16
<Slart> jiltdil: what do you mean? you want to see how long your system has been running? time since install? something else?
<theadmin> abc: Try Kamoso
<jiltdil> Slart: i want to know  it from first power on to till date
<acerimmer> abc:try GUVCview
<abc> theadmin, cannot stand KDE, thanks though
<theadmin> abc: Yeah, it's KDE-ish allright... Hm... I'll look into some other alternatives.
<abc> acerimmer, will try now, tnx
<ellos> hola
<acerimmer> ellos: greetings
<jiltdil> Slart,  Anyway i got it man.
<theadmin> abc: Hm, there is "wxCam"
<Slart> jiltdil: there might be an install time somewhere in /var/log/installer/casper.log
<fzlamn> xangua: both command it the webup8 link doesnt work
<auronandace> jiltdil: the only way you'd find that out would be if you built it yourself
<Slart> jiltdil: ah.. nevermind then
<jiltdil> Slart, auronandace , you can find it by reading smart data from hard drive i got it
<auronandace> jiltdil: sorry, i thought you meant all the hardware (not just the harddrive)
<meco> I'm having some problems setting up smokeping. Where should I look for it in the file system?
<acerimmer> jiltdil: sounds like something the manufacturer know about.
<MonkeyDust> meco  try /usr/bin/ , it's where intalled program are located
<meco> MonkeyDust: OK
<meco> Now, I have done the installating, 'sudo apt-get install smokeping', and I got no error messages. I can't find anything srtaing with smokepin in /usr/bin/? Perhaps I should searhc for it? How would I do that?
<_cb> just installed Ubuntu Server 11.10 and upon bootup my monitor complains it is an out of range signal?
<_trine> anyone interested in signing http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/23526
<acerimmer> meco: terminal -  locate smokeping
<xangua> _trine: pleas stock to the topic
<meco> I should mention it's not a regular app. It needs to be started with the start command.
<p1pp0_666> hi!
<_trine> xangua, I read it but decided to do it anyway as its for an excellent purpose
<meco> 'locate smokeping' simply gave me back the pormpt.
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to use mysqldbexport, but I'm getting the following error "ImportError: No module named mysql.utilities". How can I solve this?
<meco> Have to go /away - bbl
<v-himanshu> wireless not working...have been digging into help docs, but can't make it working.
<v-himanshu> 10.04
<acerimmer> v-himanshu: hardware?
<v-himanshu> trying with wicd manager. it detects the router, but fails to get it
<v-himanshu> you mean model? lenevo sl410
<acerimmer> v-himanshu: broadcom wireless card??
<v-himanshu> its intel driver
<v-himanshu> sorry device
<v-himanshu> driver is iwlagn
<v-himanshu> product: WiFi Link 1000 Series
<v-himanshu> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlagn latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: run lshw and find your wireless card
<v-himanshu> i paste it
<MonkeyDust> meco  type 'which smokeping' , without the quotes
<v-himanshu> fzlamn:
<v-himanshu> description: Wireless interface
<v-himanshu>        product: WiFi Link 1000 Series
<v-himanshu>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<v-himanshu>        physical id: 0
<v-himanshu>        bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0
<FloodBot1> v-himanshu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v-himanshu> oh! I got muted
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<v-himanshu> sure
<v-himanshu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825513/
<v-himanshu> fzalmn:acerimmer: does that help
<kuhno> i am banned in #ubuntu-de? why that? O.o
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: this is your wireless card?
<RadiumCat> hello everyone :) can any kind soul tell me how do i add extra keyboard layouts in lxde? lxkeymap allows setting up only one language for some odd reason
<p1pp0_666> #find eminem
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<v-himanshu> fzlamn: this is the putput of lshw -c network
<v-himanshu> s/putput/output
<theadmin> kuhno: Probably need to register
<theadmin> kuhno: I didn't think Ubuntu channels are restricted to registered users, but that seems to be the case. Join #freenode for registration help
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: $ lshw
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<theadmin> Anyways I'm off, see ya guys
<kuhno> theadmin, i am identified with nickserv. is that what you mean with registering?
<adom> hi all, quick question: anyway to make the Backspace key in Firefox go back a page in history, just like Windows does?
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<_cb> for some odd reason my ubuntu server 11.10 install seems to have a strange video config. Short of re-install, is there anything I can do?
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<kuhno> adom: in about:config there is a browser.backspace_action value
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<v-himanshu> fzlamn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/825525/
<RadiumCat> anyone?
<xangua> !repeat | RadiumCat
<ubottu> RadiumCat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot> RadiumCat: stop it please
<kuhno> adom: this will do the trick, just try to set it to somethink different, maybe 1?
<Myrtti> RadiumCat: how about you stop trailing your questions with gazillion anyones and ask in #lubuntu?
<adom> kuhno: thanks perfect
<v-himanshu> fzlamn: please let me know what you are looking for.... i want to know the debugging process
<RadiumCat> ok myrtti, sorry for being such an ass
<hydrox24> RadiumCat: Also, that question, though not specifically disallowed here is not really relevant to ubuntu and you should go and ask it in lxde or lubuntu channe
<adom> kuhno: Windows' is set to 0, gonna try that
<adom> kuhno: 0 worked
<_meberhart> is aircrack allowed for conversation in this room?
<iceroot> _meberhart: if it is technical ubuntu related yes, if it is a question how to use it, ask there channel
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: what version of ubuntu and your computer model?
<_meberhart> i was just wondering if it can be installed via the package manager, or if i have to compile it from source. i searched in the package manager, but could not find it.
<v-himanshu> fzlamn:10.04 and lenevo sl410
<shoaei> hi
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, did you find anything useful in the pastie?
<iceroot> _meberhart: doesnt seem to be in the repos which is strange
<_meberhart> hmm... guess i'll have to do it from source. thanks :)
<milen8204> How can I do some file transfer trough network between Ubuntu 11.10 and Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<shoaei> hi 2 all
<v-himanshu> milen8204, : seems you have two systems?
<shoaei> pm  me sent?
<milen8204> v-himanshu, I have Home network
<milen8204> v-himanshu, I have a PC whit Ubuntu and laptop whit Ubuntu
<v-himanshu> milen8204: and destination have a static ip?
<v-himanshu> milen8204: if yes, do a scp
<cue232s22> does anyone have experience installing RVM
<milen8204> v-himanshu, no i have a ruter
<v-himanshu> milen8204, only option is a usb afaik
<v-himanshu> milen8204, sorry :)
<DinoMuffin> or he could set up ssh
<DinoMuffin> he needs to have at least one device on a static IP
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, setting ssh will not ask for the destination addres?
<milen8204> what is what is ssh
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, yeah, that's what it is
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: it will, but that's not something hard to find, even if it's on DHCP
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: try look at this link http://www.linlap.com/wiki/lenovo+thinkpad+sl410
<acerimmer> cue232s22: http://www.christopherirish.com/2010/08/25/how-to-install-rvm-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<esuave> member:cue232s22: http://beginrescueend.com/
<_meberhart> milen - ssh is what i'm talking about in the PM.
<yva> hi there, a quick question is there a way to avoid having to confirm closing when I close the terminal?
<xxiao> what's the difference between ubuntu tv and xbmc?
<milen8204> ok thanks
<cue232s22> thanks, Ill check them out
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, it says wireless works
<v-himanshu> actually mine was working too (last time i used it was 2 months back)
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, then it just stopped working
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, thanks so far, but it seems the link is not helping
<msterbrewer> i am trying to access the files from my windows partion on my ubuntu  computer from my other windows computer
<cue232s22> esuave: I tried this route but it keeps saying I don't have permission to make the folder, and I don't want to  use sudo
<th_> hello all! who wants to redommend good and lightweight google reader for me?
<msterbrewer> its telling me that i need to type usershare owner only = false
<msterbrewer> how do i set that
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: have any error when you update?
<esuave> cue232s22: where are you trying to make the folder?
<v-himanshu> not then
<v-himanshu> but i updated today and it says something about missing .avahi ( i may be misspelling it)? file
<cue232s22> @esuave I didn't specify.. I just ran the command
<v-himanshu> that message was when i restarted after the update
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, is that may be the cause?
<msterbrewer> got dced
<SteM> hi all, i upgrated to 11.10, eclipse 3.7.1 was deleted and installed 3.7.0 without any plugin: i need jdt and wst
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, coming back to your ssh thing, what I meant was that even ssh will not help if destination system is not on a static address
<h00k> /2/2
<h00k> bah.
<esuave> @cue232s22: well run it in a folder thats owned by you.. see if that works
<msterbrewer> i am trying to access the files from my windows partion on my ubuntu  computer from my other windows computer
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: it doesn't need to be static. But if you're setting up a dhcp server, it's best that it is static so it's not effected by DHCP
<msterbrewer> its telling me that i need to type usershare owner only = false
<msterbrewer> how do i set that
<meco> How do I locate smokeping.cgi?
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, can you jump to my problem... Though fzlamn is also trying to helping
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, ok, will look into it
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: I think i came in after you did
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: i don't see your question
<v3trae> Good afternoon, anyone had any luck with converting their one disk system to a raid1 before? Having some trouble getting grub2 to install to the raid drive
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, ohk. So, my wireless is not working somehow. my wireless client is wicd and i can see the router.
<v-himanshu> but it fails to connect
<v-himanshu> lshw o/p is http://paste.ubuntu.com/825525/
<hotea1313> hello
<DinoMuffin> so, the wireless card can see the router, but cannot connect
<hotea1313> im trying to access my files on my linux computer from my windows computer
<v-himanshu> yes
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: is your connection on DHCP or are you running static?
<v-himanshu> its not static
<v-himanshu> so, it should be dhcp
<hotea1313> but when i try to share a foler on the linux puter it tlells me i need to type usershare owner only+false
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: any recent changes to your router config?
<v-himanshu> no
<v-himanshu> its just the wireless thing
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: were you able to access the router before from wireless?
<v-himanshu> lan works good
<v-himanshu> yes, last time it was 2 months back
<DinoMuffin> ok
<v-himanshu> and then i can't use _any_ wireless connection
<th_> hello all! who wants to redommend good and lightweight google reader for me?
<v-himanshu> neither home, nor university
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: avahi daemon is some thing about networking
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, yeah,  i read it... but couldn;t get it along
<organiks> hey all
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I'm an Ubuntu guy, but I'd like to know if anyone has a distro suggestion for a bootable USB drive.  I'd like something that works on both PC and Mac that I can boot from, persist data to and do pen testing with.  Ideally it would be encrypted.  Are there any distros out there that excel at this?
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, and unfortunately, i don't remember the exact filename
<_meberhart> Charlie - Damn Small Linux and PHLAK
<v-himanshu> it had a prefix .avahiXXX
<kapz> Hi people! :) I would really like to learn Ubuntu like the way i learned Slackware and Arch...where should I look? I mean ubuntu has no inittab file!!!!! that's a surprise to me!
<organiks> can i use allocate a memory stick for read write like ready boost
<CharlieSu> _meberhart: i'll look into both..  thanks for the info..
<Gentoo64> organiks, to use as swap?
<organiks> yea
<Gentoo64> you could
<_meberhart> Charlie - no problem :)
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: maybe you need to reinstall it. look at your synaptic, find avahi daemon that have relation to wireless network
<Gentoo64> organiks, much point though?
<v-himanshu> hmm
<organiks> no?
<Gentoo64> organiks, i wouldnt bother
<meco> Are text-based editors more convenient than, say, gedit?
<v-himanshu> let me restart the system and look for the exact filename. Will get back to you folks soon
<Gentoo64> meco, hard to say
<Gentoo64> meco, gui editors are good in the way you can just double click a file in file manager to open it
<Gentoo64> if youre on a terminal then cli ones would be easier..
<kapz> *wonders if he will be answered...! ...
<CharlieSu> _meberhart: neither have been updated in years..  I have to assume there is something better..
<meco> Gentoo64: ok
<fzlamn> CharlieSu: try backbox
<Gentoo64> kapz, i suppose youd just learn what changes there are as you go
<Gentoo64> what do you mean "learn ubuntu like slackware">?
<Gentoo64> CharlieSu, any distro will probably be alright, if its specific pen testing stuff you need to do, then most package managers have the individual apps
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, so the message says that "my current network domain is .local, which is not recommended with avahi"
<meco> Does anyone here have experience in setting up smokeping and can help me with it?
<ikonia> meco: smokeping ?
<meco> ikonia: yes
<v-himanshu> fzlamn: sorry it has noting to do with missig file. i misread it earlier
<v-himanshu> s/noting/nothing
<ikonia> meco: never even heard of it, what is it and what's the issue ?
<danols> are ubuntu and debian same?
<ikonia> danols: no
<acerimmer> !debian|danols
<ubottu> danols: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<meco> ikonia: It's a ping utility that is accessed as a cgi script on the localfost web servers
<ikonia> meco: sounds quite insecure
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: seem like i can help you just here
<meco> ikonia: It's me who is going to use it.
<ikonia> meco: I'm sure, sounds quite insecure as a concept though
<ikonia> meco: what's the issue setting it up ?
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, your firstaid box doesn;t have any aid for this you mean?
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, that's ok. Thanks for your help so far
<v-himanshu> thing is i am looking for some pointers that might be of some help in debugging it
<kapz> Gentoo64: I don't follow you! what do you mean exactly? Every system is different that I know, just where to look is my question.
<v-himanshu> but its just not coming along
<danols> so bottom line Third, Ubuntu makes much more frequent and fresher releases. Our release policy of releasing every six months is (at the time of writing :-) unique in the Linux distribution world. Ubuntu aims to provide you with a regular stable and security-supported snapshot of the best of the open source world.
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: i guest i can help you and i'm here with a problem to.. :D
<meco> ikonia: Well, I've installed it with no hitches. But then I'm lost trying to follow the instructions after that. http://localhost/cgi/smokeping.cgi doesn't show anything yet
<danols> thanks guys
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, what's yours?
<Gentoo64> kapz, youd have to learn as you go, as every distro is different, there isn't a "standard" to compare ubuntu to
<ikonia> meco: have you setup the website to host cgi ?
<ikonia> meco: if you visit "http://localhost" do you get the default welcome page
<meco> ikonia: Nope, and yes
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, and where should i look for this
<v-himanshu> i mean for my problem
<Gentoo64> meco, run sudo ss -l see if its listening
<ikonia> meco: ok, then you know where you need to look
<danols> can someone check if ubutnu has freeswitch ? pakcage?
<Gentoo64> !freeswitch
<Gentoo64> :s
<fzlamn> v-himanshu: i need to sleep, it 4am at my place. you can keep going ask and maybe someone have a better solution for you. i'm sorry friend.
<ikonia> !info freeswitch
<ubottu> Package freeswitch does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> there you go
<meco> Gentoo64: What should I be looking for in that output?
<v-himanshu> fzlamn, thanks. that's ok
<danols> hmm
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: have you tried setting up a static wifi connection?
<meco> ikonia: you mean, looking for a tutorial on enabling the web server to host cgi?
<porkchop85> Does anyone here have any experence with PXE
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, no sir
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: couldn't hurt. You might be having DHCP issues
<kapz> Gentoo64: facepalm at you! you didn't even guide me to a answer!
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, can you give some pointers please
<ikonia> meco: install the cfi modules, make sure the site has cgi enable and a cgi-root set, dump the script in, and you're done
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: you'll need to find out the network address of your router
<meco> ikonia: haha... I didn't undderstand any of that...
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: usually either 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Gentoo64> kapz, i did answer you
<esuave> anyone successfully setup a Siri Proxy in here before?
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: then go into your network config and setup a static connection
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, ok. let me see this
<kapz> Gentoo64: Please don't answer me anymore! you pathetic little fool
<Gentoo64> why troll though
<ikonia> kapz: stop that
<ikonia> kapz: no need for name calling
<kapz> no trooll...y answer like a troll?
<Gentoo64> im niot
<meco> ikonia: I've located the script in two place: /usr/share/smokeping/cgi-bin/ and /usr/lib/cgi-bin/. Now, does it need to be copied somewhere else, like in /var/www/?
<ikonia> kapz: iif you want to learn ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com
<Gentoo64> so you want to know what changes ubuntu has, comapred to what distro... ?
<Gentoo64> liek i said
<ikonia> meco it needs to be whereever you have set the cgi root for your website
<Gentoo64> theres no "standard" distro
<ikonia> meco: you need to make sure cgi modules are enabled
<kapz> Then y answer my Q in a Generic way, when i was specific!
<GleasonGrails> If a window gets stuck under the top panel in unity is there anyway to hide the top panel to get to it
<GleasonGrails> short of installing gnome
<ikonia> kapz: you have the answer, lets move on
<kapz> thanks ikonia
<meco> ikonia: OK, then the next step I don't know about is how to enable cgi, and then to set the cgi-root.
<sskalnik> aptitude equivalent of apt-get sources?
<ikonia> meco: there should be a package called somehing like "mod-cgi", then the cgi root is set in the apache sites config file (I'm assuming you are using the default site)
<GleasonGrails> nm got it
<kapz> WoW....
<GleasonGrails> right click on the edge and I can use move
<meco> ikonia: 'sudo apt-get install mod-cgi'?
<ikonia> meco search for it
<meco> ok
<sskalnik> nvm, looks like "aptitude download" is what I want
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, you have to teach me sth now. My local ip is 192.168.122.119... IS that what you meant by router ip? I don't think so
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: no, that's your machine's network address.
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: are you on linux right now?
<v-himanshu> yes
<DinoMuffin> type in ifconfig
<v-himanshu> and
<DinoMuffin> tell me your netmask
<DinoMuffin> or "Mask"
<v-himanshu> Mask:255.255.255.0
<DinoMuffin> then your router address is likely 192.168.122.1
<Gentoo64> what?
<Gentoo64> that netmask is normal
<DinoMuffin> what
<DinoMuffin> his current IP address is 192.168.122.119
<DinoMuffin> theerfor his network is 192.168.122.0
<v-himanshu> you mean last digit is 0/1 and starting three numbers are same as local ip?
<meco> ikonia I don't have mod-cgi in my files. What else could that name be?
<DinoMuffin> ok
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: 192.168.122.* is your current network
<bob___> 192.168.122.0/24
<ikonia> meco: it maybe built into the webserver now without the need for a module
<DinoMuffin> so you need to enter into your netconfig the static IP that you want for your local machine, the netmask, and the gateway
<meco> ikonia: Then it's onto establishing where cgi-root is?
<Aegir> Aegir (has quit)
<meco> Or rahter, where the apache config file is located?
<ikonia> meco: have you actually read how to set apache up on ubuntu ?
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, and can I use _any_ static ip here...?
<meco> ikonia: No, not at all. I haven't had any use for it before.
<ikonia> meco: ok - you need to do that
<ikonia> meco: https://help.ubuntu.com - look under the server section
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: anything within 192.168.122.2-254
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, oh i see
<hyppias> which filesystem should I use on a debian disk, so I can access the files from Windows?
<hyppias> ubuntu that is
<meco> ikonia: Wouldn't it be sufficient to do the things we've already set out to do?
<DinoMuffin> hyppias: you're accessing it from ubuntu or windows?
<Gentoo64> hyppias, from a network or the actual disk?
<hyppias> want to read them from Win7
<ikonia> meco: no, you're using a technology that you've never set up and have no idea how to setup, reading the basics of setting it up is a must
<hyppias> actual disk
<Gentoo64> Hyperbyte, ext4 and use ext2read in read only mode on windows
<ikonia> meco: if you don't even know where the config file is, then you need to read the very basics just to see it's layout at least
<Gentoo64> hyppias, ^
<useful__idiot> yeah httpd.conf is a beast ifyou dont read the documentation
<meco> ikonia: OK, but I'm sure you or somebody knows there the config for apache is usually located, so it'd be nice to simply have that information.
<useful__idiot> does ubuntu use the same a2ensite etc scripts for httpd from debian?
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, so, tried to set up a static wireless connection, but it doesn't connected
<MarioFinutz> a
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: can you tell me what you entered for static IP, netmask, and gateway?
<meco> ikonia: Now I know I have some kind of web server running, so I guess I needn't go to the section on installing apache2? Or do I?
<v-himanshu> sure: static ip 192.168.122.5; netmask: 255.255.255.0; gateway: 192.168.122.1
<DinoMuffin> ok
<ikonia> meco: I know exactly where it is, but if you want spoon feeding I am not your man, I'll spoon feed people who need it, not people who can't be bothered to read excellent documentation
<_meberhart> there is a great guide for setting up LAMP on howtoforge
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: what security protocols is your router running?
<ikonia> meco: I would read the start to end setup of apache
<ikonia> meco: make sure it matches what you've done
<meco> ikonia: I understand... I'm kinda challenged in that respect, but I'll make an effort now.
<v-himanshu> WPA2
<ikonia> meco: good for you
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: and you're sure you've entered the passphrase correcly?
<v-himanshu> yes
<DinoMuffin> hm
<v-himanshu> the lan used the same
<v-himanshu> sorry
<DinoMuffin> ?
<v-himanshu> but yes, the password is same
<meco> ikonia: Well, the funny thing is I haven't done anything to set up a web server, still I get response when browsing localhost. How can that be?
<v-himanshu> i mean password is correct
<ikonia> meco: then it's not setup, it's just default
<meco> Ah... OK!
<meco> Since thereæs apache2, is there also apache1 or apache plain?
<ikonia> meco: apache 1 is dead
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: sounds like it might be a driver issue
<meco> ikonia: Why? What heppened? (not that it matters, just wondrin')
<ikonia> meco: new better/updated version came out, no point maintaining the old
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: have any other wifi computers been able to connect to that ap?
<DinoMuffin> or any wifi device?
<meco> ikonia: Sure, but I just figured that to be a bit strange since it came from the same place as the original...
<v-himanshu> yes
<DinoMuffin> oh but you said it didn't work at uni either, nevermind
<v-himanshu> i have a mac and its working like a charm
<v-himanshu> yeah
<v-himanshu> you mean issue is with the driver: iwlagn
<ikonia> meco it didn't
<ikonia> meco: it's a new codebase
<meco> ikonia: Also, I tried installing apache2 and it didn't since it's already installed, it says. But again, I didn't do it! Is that odd? Nobody else are likely to have been done it either...
 * MarioFinutz care e roman
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: well if it was working before and has just suddenly stopped wroking, it sounds like it's either a driver issue or the hardware is having issues
<ikonia> meco you can only intall it once, so if you installed it earlier, it's already there
<meco> ikonia: I didn't install it earlier, unless it installed itself automatically with ubuntu.
<meco> btw I'm using oneiric
<ikonia> meco: depends what profile you selected at install time, it can install it
<pepejoe> hello there. I am using LiveUsb to boot. After a restart, it wont boot from the usb stick, unless I plug it out and in again. Any solutions to that?
<DinoMuffin> v-himanshu: only other thing i can think of that could cause that is mac address filtering on your router
<meco> ikonia: The installation guide doesn't say where apache2.conf us located so I'm using find to find out...
<DinoMuffin> which is pointless, so it should be turned off anyways
<v-himanshu> hmm
<v-himanshu> so, do i have to re-install the driver? will that help
<DinoMuffin> it may
<v-himanshu> and by this i have to reinstall the driver iwlagn
<meco> ikonia: I thought you were female because the -a suffix
<ikonia> meco: don't worry
<ikonia> meco: before you start looking for apache2.conf - keep reading and you'll see that's not what you want
<meco> (I'm never worried. Sometimes I'm concerned. I learned today that using the word 'worry' subliminally influences you in an unwanted way...)
<meco> ok..
<mibr001> acer aspire 5520 running ubuntu 10.10  is overheating how do i raise min fan speed?
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin: lsmod says that the driver is indeed loaded
<v-himanshu> iwlagn                123060  0
<v-himanshu> iwlcore               125250  1 iwlagn
<v-himanshu> DinoMuffin, i don't think either that there is mac address filtring on the router as i am using the wired connection from the same router
<stealth_creation> I have a question about sudo, and the ufw firewall. What is the point in having a password, if it onnly ever asks for the password for the account wanting the privileges. I have read that they say this is a secure way of doing things, but if someone has the password for the account, then theoretically they can do what they want through the sudo command or setup whatever rules for the firewall, or am I wrong?  Is there a better
<stealth_creation>  way of going about this? A way to set a password that isn't the same as your account?
<acerimmer> stealth_creation: I've got an admin account for the sudo stuff and a regular user account for daily use.
<v-himanshu> hmm... lunch time... brb and will look more into it. have to make it working by tomorrow morning
<meco> ikonia: Now, I've read about all the different files amd dirs. I haven't found any actionable info there. Now I'm at the Basic Settings section. Let me know if I missed something, please!
<stealth_creation> but I thought that your admin account was the root account, I had something similar when I was still running Windows.
<Slart> stealth_creation: I think the idea is that you can define what a certain person/account can do.. that way they only have to input their own password to be able to do the "admin" stuff they have been pre-cleared for
<floorlava> I've installed the HUD ppa. How do I invoke it?
<ikonia> meco: ok, so what file contains the config for your site
<mibr001> can someone tell me how to raise min fan speed with ubuntu 10.10 on a acer aspire 5520 laptop?
<stealth_creation> ok, thanks.
<guntbert> floorlava: I guess you want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> stealth_creation: if you've got a root account (which is often the other way of doing things) it's all or nothing.. you either give complete control or nothing at all.. and you can't tell which account did what.. sudo keeps logs about who does what
<stealth_creation> have you tried cleaning the fan?
<meco> ikonia: I believe that to be /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<floorlava> guntbert, thanks.
<ikonia> meco: no, you've not read the documentation
<ikonia> meco: that is for global configs, not each site
<guntbert> !sudo | stealth_creation time for a little reading :)
<ubottu> stealth_creation time for a little reading :): sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<stealth_creation> I was thinking that it logged what users did what when the sudo command was run
<Slart> stealth_creation: the "enter your password" is just to keep people walking past your unlocked computer from doing bad things
<guntbert> stealth_creation: that too
<stealth_creation> thanks for the reading. waiting to run into work, so this will help out.
<mibr001> hello?
<dlentz> mibr001, have you dusted/cleaned it lately? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175054
<mibr001> yes
<mibr001> the fan does not idle its either full 255 or 0 off
<mibr001> kicks in at 59 and out at 46
<meco> ikonia:  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf would be my next GUESS, and I'm sorry, I have to guess, because I don't find that any of the files mentioned refers to site configuration in those terms.
<mibr001> if it reaches 60 the whole machine dies instantly
<lwizardl> hello
<mibr001> hi
<lwizardl> How do i install the new firefox from the tar file on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<drdw> Hiya folks.
<mcphail> mibr001: is your BIOS up to date?
<rexor> lwizardl, just download form mozzila website
<acerimmer> !source|lwizard
<ubottu> lwizard: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<drdw> Question about 11.10 installation... during the installation process, what text-based utilities exist for partitioning?  I didn't see the usual fdisk , gdisk or parted...
<rexor> lwizardl, and unpack
<meco> lwizardl: sudo gksu file, but I'm guessing...
<lwizardl> rexbron_, did that but it is a .bz.tar file and I don't see a update or configure in the folder
<osmosis> any way to fix unity so that the application menus on the top bar are not all screwed up on my second monitor?
<drdw> I'm trying to track down incredibly slow IO during installation.  Can't even complete the installation process it's takings o long.  This is on 3TB drives.
<osmosis> I cant even access the application bar in a usable way unless I move the app over to my first monitor.
<mcphail> lwizardl: there is a firefox ppa for LTS which makes keeping up-to-date easier
<drdw> Wanted to start and make sure secrots were aligned and all that fun stuff, but don't seem to be ablve to find "fdisk"
<lwizardl> mcphail, well firefox 10 was just released today so I wan't sure if the ubuntu branded one would already be updated or not
<zykotick9> drdw: i don't think fdisk supports drives that large
<mcphail> lwizardl: usually comes in a day or so. Much less pain than keeping up with the tarballs
<Slart> drdw: I think you can create your partitions before running the installation.. and just tell the installer what you want to use each partition for
<drdw> zykotick9: i was fairly sure that newer versions of disk would support it.. regardless, the tool isn't there.
<Slart> drdw: that way you can run any live cd you want and use that to do aligment and whatever
<lwizardl> mcphail, yeah but I may come across another application later without apt-get features and still need to know how to do it
<drdw> Slart: So, is that a way of saying that the Ubuntu 11.10 server installer does not have any tools for performing such tasks?
<drdw> zykotick9: Just trying to see what th eoptions are... =)
<Slart> drdw: at the moment I'm resizing a 2TB drive to get it aligned correctly.. only 7 hours to go
<drdw> Slart: Ouch!
<Trevor69420> 7 hours... that sux
<drdw> Slart: So going through that pain, did you have bad performance that prompted you to do that?
<Slart> drdw: I'm saying that I don't know what the installer uses to partition drives and I don't know if you can get to a shell during the install procedure
<mcphail> lwizardl: that is not a road you want to go down if you can avoid it. Each installation process is bespoke - learning one will not help you with the others. Always use the package manager when possible
<Slart> drdw: well.. I'm not entirely sure.. but it was kind of slow, yes. Hopefully it will get a bit better
<drdw> Slart: ah, gotcha.  the shell remains, alt+f2.
<lwizardl> where does ubuntu store the firefox folder ?
<drdw> This is orders of magnitude slower than expectations... like.. 100KB / sec, instead of MB.
<drdw> Same problem on both the onboard contrtoller and the raid card.
<drdw> yeargh.
<Slart> drdw: in normal ubuntu, yes.. CTRL+ALT+F[1-6] will get you a shell.. not sure if that is available during the install though
<mibr001> i'm trying to use what it says here http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fancontrol.8.html to change minpwm to a value that'll keep it cool and quiet also i'd like to lower max temp
<Slart> drdw: you need the CTRL key if you want to do it from gnome
<acerimmer> lwizardl: /home .mozilla
<drdw> Slart: That's correct.  I was stating that it does work during the installer, which for servers is text based.. no CTRL necessary.
<psychoshield> how do i allow a longer login time on ssh?
<Slart> drdw: ah.. my bad then
<mcphail> lwizardl: it doesn't store the folder anywhere. It installs the binary in /usr/bin/ etc...
<Trevor69420> psychoshield i think there's a timeout option in the ssh config
<lwizardl> acerimmer, looks like mine is not there but instead /usr/lib/firefox-9.0.1
<drdw> Slart: No worries.  I'll go find some newish live CD to partition with I guess.
<drdw> Slart: ty for the perspective.
<K350> are you guys aware of any openbox irc channel?
<Slart> drdw: you're welcome
<amaurea> Hi! After doing a distupgrade to 11.10, one of the keys on my keyboard (the one I use for tilde, charet and umlaut) no longer does anything. How can I fix this?
<acerimmer> lwizardl: the recommendation to wait for the ff to hit the official ubuntu repo's is a valid one
<stealth_creation> mibr001: I have a link that may be of some use to you. I don't however know how to properly copy and paste into this IRC room.
<psychoshield> know the name of it?
<stealth_creation> can I pm it to you to peruse?
<dewar> Hi, i wonder if anyone can help me, i would like to control the parrell port directly to some electronics, whats the best way to do that?
<module000> dewar: you can treat LPT like a file descriptor if are writing a script to control something. what are you working with?
<o_> anyone know what the occupy irc server is? or anonymous?
<psychoshield> is it connecttimeout?
<lwizardl> ok nevermind I got it working
<dewar> i have kubuntu on my machine, ive seen that bash can access
<mibr001> stealth_creation: how might i find it without you copy/pasteing it?
<amaurea> additionally, I can't make any composite symbols either, like e with an accent
<calwig> Hi Im trying to scan from a c410a Photosmart Premium with Fax into Xsane
<calwig> Ive been to #sane however they dont answer...
<calwig> where can I get information on scanning/printing?
<psychoshield> how do i allow a longer login time on ssh?
<Slart> psychoshield: do you mean the time it takes to enter the password? or some other time?
<psychoshield> idle time till it disconnects you from the ssh
<Slart> psychoshield: you mean something like this? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/keep-your-linux-ssh-session-from-disconnecting/
<goddard> anyone know what this does  ? http://pastebin.com/pvT7nXGX
<shaneo> hey guys i recently updated from i386 to amd64 cause i upgrade my ram. Problem is apt is still fetching i386 and amd64 repos how do i get it to point to only the amd64
<psychoshield> ya cause ill walk away come back and i get kicked out :(
<acerimmer> shaneo: you need to edit your software sources
<Slart> shaneo: ehm.. updated from i386 to amd64 ? I didn't think that was possible.. I'm pretty sure a reinstall is the recommended way to go
<psychoshield> so just add ServerAlive?
<zeshoem> how do I disable the firewall in Ubuntu 11.10?
<psychoshield> ServerAliveInterval 60
<acerimmer> shaneo: slart is right - reinstall is best
<Slart> psychoshield: I haven't tried it myself so I wouldn't know.. but it's worth a try
<zykotick9> shaneo: you can't really upgrade from i386 to amd64 without reinstalling.  The new multiarch feature will show :i386 and :amd64 for many packages regardless of what you do.
<rbnswartz> I'm setting up a apache server and I was curious if I should put a site in /var/www or put it in the home directory (for easy ftp access) and then link to it via a symbolic link
<meco> ikonia: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<stealth_creation> psychoshield: I googled ServerAlive, and it has corrected someone else's issue, the page I got to says that it keeps the connection even while idle.
<psychoshield> k :)
<psychoshield> about to add it
<stealth_creation> they added the value of 5
<zeshoem> How can I enable ssh server?
<Trevor69420> lol
<Trevor69420> first u need OpenSSH installed
<alexGla> need a software for creating database and playing with queries. something similar like MS Access
<mcphail> oh dear...
<Trevor69420> that lol was meant for someone else sorry
<rbnswartz> alexGla: have you tried open office base?
<psychoshield> wish me luck :)
<Trevor69420> zeshoem: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<alexGla> rbnswartz, no. i think i don`t have it on ubuntu 10
<zeshoem> Thanks Trevor69420
<rbnswartz> alexGLA Install the libreoffice-base package
<alexGla> rbnswartz, what about sql developer?
<rbnswartz> alexGla, I'm fairly certain that base has sql support built in but if you want experience with a larger scale database you could set up a mysql server
<manisabri> Hi ,why unity in 11.04 works smoother without ATI proprietary drivers?!
<alexGla> rbnswartz, no, i need just for one of my assessed exercises on database class
<alexGla> how can i install office base?
<rbnswartz> alexGla search for libreoffice base in the softaware center
<Lars_G> Is there a (semi) offitial repo out there for firefox newest (non beta. 10 in this case) for 11.10?
<alexGla> rbnswartz, have found openOffice database
<auronandace> !info firefox | Lars_G
<ubottu> Lars_G: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 9.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.2 (oneiric), package size 17001 kB, installed size 36744 kB
<Lars_G> auronandace: hmmm ok so we have an old-world-firefox close cycle? or is 10 too recent for being packaged yet?
<auronandace> Lars_G: can't you wait till the repo gets updated to include 10?
<rbnswartz> alexGla I would recommend Libreoffice base of Openoffice base but either will do
<Lars_G> auronandace: Oh well I'll go with tar-gz versions. thanks
<asif> hi all
<asif> having problems at bootup
<Lars_G> I hope I can find a way to make deb packages out of binaries. i don't want to compile firefox :P not on an atom
<asif> failes to load gui
<Lars_G> auronandace: thanks
<asif> stays at command prompt asking for ligin credentials
<asif> login*
<pedro> how do i get a better perfomance in my Lubuntu?
<asif> can anyone help please?
<Trevor69420> ewww command prompt
<auronandace> Lars_G: i didn't help much, but your welcome :)
<Trevor69420> this aint no windows channel
<asif> watever trevor
<Lars_G> asif: Well first quick test, see if your Xorg loads. Login in console and run "startx" as your user. see if it loads/starts
<kuhno_> asif: i once had this problem and found out that for some reason there was the 'rescue' parameter in the boot commend line
<kuhno_> or somehing like that
<Lars_G> auronandace: I found this, in case you wanna know http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/firefox-10-released/
<meco> I'm unable to view http://localhost/cgi/smokeping.cgi. I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to make it work. smokeping.cgi is located in the cgi dir as specified in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default, and the +ExecCGI is also set. Can anyone assist?
<auronandace> Lars_G: i use chromium instead, thanks for the info though
<Lars_G> auronandace: It's always better to know than to ignore :D I switch daily between ff and chrome
<DinoMuffin> meco: isn't there an apache irc channel?
<pedro> how do i configure my chromium for using it for bank's page?
<asif> k, ill be back after another boot
<asif> hopefully
<asif> thanks all
<Lars_G> meco: 2 things, a) better ask in #apache and b) you need to define a cgi handler for .cgi files, most probably
<zykotick9> DinoMuffin: meco #httpd i believe is apache channel
<Lars_G> asif: You're welcome, you can ignore me any time you wish
<Lars_G> ah well
<DinoMuffin> yeah
<auronandace> pedro: banks page? what bank website? does it use java?
<meco> I'll try #httpd
<Lars_G> pedro: if it doesnt work, it's your bank's work to fix it, not yours
<Lars_G> pedro: Unless it's a missing java like auronandace mentions
<pedro> auronandace: yes it does
<kuhno_> i got a problem with xscreensaver in ubuntu. it always tells me the entered password is wrong. killing it via another session is the only workaround i know. the pw has no keyboard specific chars and works everywhere except xscreensaver.
<Lars_G> meco: #apache takes you to the right place
<meco> ok
<auronandace> pedro: thats awful, complain to your bank
<Lars_G> pedro: you need a jre package with plugin... let me see.....
<Lars_G> auronandace: It can be worse, much much much worse.
<pedro> thanks
<Lars_G> pedro: sun-java6-plugin might b a good choice
<vn> heya, how can I let an user run a bash script as root without him being into sudoers?  setuid doesn't seem to do it..
<mibr001> acer aspire 5520 running ubuntu 10.10 is overheating im trying ti adjust min fan speed i do not have pwm and i have difficulty configuring fancontrol can anybody help me with anything also id like to lover my max temp as it is 55 and the machine dies at 60
<Lars_G> auronandace: Our bank demands we use a KNOW INSECURE version of java to enter their corporative page
<pedro> i'll search
<pedro> thanks for both :D
<Lars_G> pedro: In theory openjdk (iced tea) should work too and is more open but i used to have some troubles with icedtea 6 and certificates for a while
<mibr001> ?
<kuhno_> mibr001, first i would clean the fan (and use new thermal grease)
<Lars_G> vn: you can suid the script
<Lars_G> vn: ah no idea then sorry
<asif> back all, looks like it loaded the gui aotmatically
<asif> automatically*
<asif> weird
<kuhno_> what did you change, asif?
<asif> sod all
<asif> :)
<asif> as much as I hate windows, im beginning to realise that i can see why most people would want to go with windows
<asif> after theye used ubuntu
<useful__idiot> oh?
<asif> too many quirky issues
<asif> but i still like it though
<asif> just annoying
<useful__idiot> true, but most people buy dr dre beatz headphones also
<mibr001> i did clean the fan i'm looking into thermal grease i still want to change the settings id like to keep it between 30-45
<Lars_G> I would like to try unity for xfce
<Lars_G> :P
<auronandace> asif: if you are using unity, then yes, quirky issues galore
<asif> how would i know if im using unity?
<asif> im using 10.10
<iceroot> useful__idiot: or apple-products
<asif> 10.04 was better
<Lars_G> useful__idiot: man, you just had to go there, didn't you?
<asif> stable i mean
<asif> lss issues
<useful__idiot> =D
<pedro> aurnandace: Finally Thanks for helping a soldier
<Lars_G> asif: Well at least I'm happy now that kernel 3.1 fixed my long standing acpi issue
<auronandace> asif: oh, 10.10 was gnome2
<auronandace> pedro: what did i do?
<Lars_G> asif: 10.10 or 11.10?
<asif> Lars_G:10.10
<asif> ?
<Lars_G> auronandace: Try to run unity on my netbook.... it crawls
<Lars_G> auronandace: it's the day of the living dead
<auronandace> Lars_G: i'm glad i only use xfce
<Lars_G> auronandace: I do too
<kuhno_> me too :)
<pedro> i burned my laptop
<kuhno_> i started using it when things like unity became popular
<pedro> its a dell
<gridbag> The latest VirtualBox doesn't seem to run on the latest 11.10 ubuntu release. The DownloadExtras link is wrong, and it gets stuck.
<pedro> it's got the video card burned
<stefan_> nice
<mibr001> i'm trying to get my acer aspire 5520 running ubuntu 10.10 to stay between 30-45 Celsius note im a basic user so if this requires anything in terminal if you could tell me exactly what to type thatd be great
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<busybyeski> hi squad! i'm 1000 miles away from my computer illiterate dad. he's got ocelot configured on one machine, but brought another home from work that he wants to use instead.  is there a way to "ghost" or image his setup from one computer to another, or is he better off with a fresh install?
<winnie666> hello! can i use rsync in casper-bottom scripts?
<mibr001> ubottu tries that cant figure out how to configure them
<ubottu> mibr001: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lars_G> busybyeski: g4l
<busybyeski> Lars_G: is it in the standard repository?
<kuhno_> busybyeski, id take the kard disk out and put it into the other machine
<OerHeks> busybyeski, with a fast internet connection, install is quick. without you could clone your install
<busybyeski> :D
<Lars_G> busybyeski: it's rather a booteable system.
<Lars_G> but I agree with OerHeks
<urlin2u> busybyeski, driver problems could be a problem with a image.
<OerHeks> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> urlin2u: there are no driver-issues with a cloned system, the kernel is deciding what to start on boot depending on the hardware
<psychoshield> well that didnt work
<psychoshield> still got disconnected
<Lars_G> urlin2u: we're talking about ubuntu.
<urlin2u> iceroot, I did not see the suggestion of a clone.
<mibr001> and that's my computer overheating and dying
<_cb> Am getting Unable to initialize GTK when trying to run virt-manager. Any ideas?
<yadira> every time i boot i get a screen telling me press S to skip and some other option
<Lars_G> yadira: You probably have a non-present drive listed in /etc/fstab
<urlin2u> yadira, is it a disc check or is the swap not being mounted?
<mibr001> does anyone here have experience controlling the fan in ubuntu 10.10 on an acer aspire 5520?
<psychoshield> ServerAliveInterval 5 did nothing
<yadira> Lars_G, how can i reset fstab
<pedro> vido card burned
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: are there any bugs reported?
<yadira> urlin2u, how can i identify if any is mounted ?
<Lars_G> yadira: it's set by hand not reset, if you've not changed it, doubt it's that then.
<yadira> urlin2u, in system monitor i get a swap memory next to ram ;)
<ZynuiMaiche> Hello!  I had a quick question about alias ing.  I've saved the alias I want into my .bashrc but it still doesn't show up.  Any clues?
<urlin2u> yadira, I just have conky to tell me you can see in gparted if it is there are commands I don't know them.
<Lars_G> yadira: Maybe your root disk needs a check already (it does every x number of restarts)
<mibr001> no i have atemp monitor the cpu hits 60 the screen goes black and the power is gone almost as if you pulled the battery, i wait about 10 secs and turn it back on
<urlin2u> !swap > yadira
<ubottu> yadira, please see my private message
<pedro> video card burned by usage
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175054
<zykotick9> ZynuiMaiche: did you restart bash?
<Lars_G> pedro: not ussage, missussage I guess. Either a dustfull dissipator or a broken fan cooler
<ZynuiMaiche> hmmm how do I do that? just close the terminal and reopen it?
<zykotick9> ZynuiMaiche: or type "bash" either should work
<yadira> is there a command to restore fstab to defaults ?
<ActionParsnip> ZynuiMaiche: if you run:  source ~/.bashrc    it will apply
<Lars_G> mibr001: That's a failsafe in the bios.
<Lars_G> mibr001: to avoid the cpu burning
<ZynuiMaiche> zykotick9: Lol that was it :)
<urlin2u> yadira, no but I will have the bot give you info.
<ZynuiMaiche> Thanks for the help, you too ActionParsnip
<urlin2u> !fstab >  yadira
<ubottu> yadira, please see my private message
<Lars_G> mibr001: I'd search on google about your model and "acpi" it would be acpi responsible for controlling the fan. In the beggining
<mibr001> yes, im trying to get the fan to idle instead of shutting off and to lower the max speed kick in temp
<Lars_G> mibr001: so it turns on and off? it's possible acpi is seeying it, but whoever has control (gnome probably) has a different idea of what you want.
<pedro> Broken laptoooop someone somebody
<pedro> :'/
<urlin2u> yadira, if you need the swap fixed run blkid in the terminal to get the uuid and open fstab with a editor and put the correct uuid in
<lordjj> Hey. Are Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log logs that span from previous boots or just from the current boot.
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92660/how-to-get-the-laptop-fan-cooler-to-work-on-an-acer-aspire-5315    may help, Acer have a lot of fan issues usually due to proprietary hardware blobs. I suggest you report a bug
<mcphail> !info fancontrol | mibr001
<ubottu> mibr001: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.0-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 20 kB, installed size 144 kB
<urlin2u> yadira, sudo gedit /etc/fstab     wil lopen fstab for edit
<winnie666> does anyone know where the openssh-server startup scipt is located?
<yadira> i got this on terminal ; /dev/sda1: LABEL="Yari's Kitchen" UUID="f22b7eac-0ea7-4d62-9d7f-79e66a912add" TYPE="ext4"
<yadira> /dev/sda5: UUID="fea43e03-d4bd-492c-bb98-153925fe367c" TYPE="swap"
<zykotick9> !gksudo | urlin2u
<ubottu> urlin2u: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<urlin2u> zykotick9, ah for fstab?
<zykotick9> urlin2u: don't use "sudo gedit..." use "gksudo gedit..."
<kuhno_> or just use sudo nano
<mibr001> fan control is too much control not enough fan i tried to configure it it wouldnt let me edit it
<urlin2u> yadira, gksudo gedit /etc/fstb
<urlin2u> kuhno_, nano is sort of geekvill is all I would say.
<urlin2u> nano
<yadira> urlin2u, http://pastebin.com/Ye77xCjD
<mcphail> mibr001: there used to be a gnome applet which let you alter fan parameters. I don't know if it is still present
<lordjj> How far back do Xorg.0.log and Xorg.1.log go? Since startup? Or include previous boots too?
<urlin2u> yadira, post the output of blkid as well
<zykotick9> lordjj: previous boots as well (it would be determined by logrotate)
<lordjj> zykotick9 any way to tell when each message occured? Or at least how many boots ago?
<zykotick9> lordjj: if they aren't time/date stamped, then I have no idea
<yadira> urlin2u, blkid output = http://pastebin.com/nG1yD7tV
<lordjj> zykotick9 ok, what can I look for in log rotate to know about whether it contains previous boots, and what's the filename exactly?
<lordjj> is it /etc/cron.daily/logrotate ?
<kuhno_> can someone help me now with my xscreensaver not accepting the correct password?
<zacktu> is installadobeflash.so a file to be executed (./installadobeflash.so)?
<zykotick9> lordjj: i have no idea, i've never altered it.  good luck.
<lordjj> thanks.
<urlin2u> yadira, with a quick glance I don't see this ntfs /dev/sdb1 showing in your blkid what was opr is that?
<urlin2u> or
<zykotick9> kuhno_: is turning the lock feature off, an option for you?  i searched google when you asked before, i didn't find anything helpful.
<kuhno_> if therer
<eadek> Hello!
<kuhno_> if there is no other way i'll do that
<heizmann> Hi, all. I'm french. I'm searching a good tts with pretty french voices :-/ I think programs which are available with Synaptic are poor... any idea, please?
<urlin2u> yadira, this is in the fstab for mounting , but not showing in the blkid command as being available. /dev/sdb1 :
<urlin2u> UUID=0EF08C21F08C10DF   /media/System\040Reserved       ntfs-3g
<heizmann> I had tried some programs like espeak or mbrola... but the french voices are very poor :-/
<pjotter> Hallo. Iemand hier heeft me laatst een tip gegeven over hoe je een addon moet forceren om compatible te zijn in firefox. Er was de een of andere addon die dat mogelijk maakt. Weet iemand welke addon dat was? Ik wil Moonlight installeren in firefox 9.0.1
<ActionParsnip> heizmann: http://espeak.sourceforge.net/add_language.html
<yadira> urlin2u, can i make it look like this ? http://pastebin.com/7iT9ufAr
<asif> does anyone know of ANY linux distro where DRM content works?
<yadira> urlin2u, and restar,,will anything happend abnormal ?
<kuhno_> pjotter, this is an englisch channel. for dutch please use #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> asif: I don't think it is available afaik
<quiescens> urlin2u: you should technically sudo blkid
<pjotter> kuhno_: My mistake, sorry. I'll take the question to the -nl channel.
<asif> ActionParsnip:not too happy with that
<urlin2u> yadira, just removing the line I pointed out? you can just comment it out with #, you also show no swap do you have one?
<heizmann> <ActionParsnip> well, I'm looking for, thanks but espeak s*cks with french voices :-S
<magnus___> hello! is it possible to boot to terminal directly? Ubuntu on one of my computer goes blank after loading the loginscreen
<ActionParsnip> asif: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/can-linux-on-the-desktop-and-drm-ever-coexist/13055
<urlin2u> quiescens, thanks for the OCD.
<yadira> urlin2u, yes i have swap 6.1 GB,,at least thats what system monitor shows me
<zykotick9> asif: http://www.defectivebydesign.org/what_is_drm
<kuhno_> zykotick9, how can i go on now? write a bug report for xscreensaver?
<asif> ActionParsnip: i read that article today
<asif> thanks Parsnip
<simone> ciao
<simone> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> kuhno_: are you sure it's xscreensaver?  or could it be gnome-screensaver?
<ActionParsnip> asif: netflix is apparently coming to Linux soon (although I think it will be the same way steam is 'coming') so maybe something is happening
<simone> !lista
<quiescens> urlin2u: well, technically as in, it really can have different output, sudo blkid is 5 lines for me, and blkid is 2 lines
<LoaferDTD> Anyone have any ideas why I would be apt would be serving up two different versions of postgresql for two different machines? They are both running 11.04. One machine is getting 9.1 and the other is getting 8.4 even after doing apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<kuhno_> zykotick9, i am not using gnome, it is xscreensaver
<urlin2u> yadira here is my fstab, honestly I don't have the time to walk you completely through this but others can.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/825725/
 * quiescens shrugs
<ActionParsnip> simone: it wont have changed in 60 seconds, trust me
<lelouch> Hello ALL neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedbeckup !!!!!
<kuhno_> zykotick9, at least i kill the xscreensaverprocess to bypass the password prompt
<Slart> LoaferDTD: different repositories(woftware sources?
<ActionParsnip> LoaferDTD: compare  sources.list as well as the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ActionParsnip> !backup | lelouch
<ubottu> lelouch: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: i mean i need help i didn't mean beckup XD
<mcphail> LoaferDTD: what is the output of "apt-cache policy postgresql" on both machines?
<zykotick9> kuhno_: that's xscreensaver then ;)  well you could try submitting a bug i suppose (i suspect user error however).
<yadira> this is my swap,,how can i add it to fstab ?
<yadira> /dev/sda5: UUID="fea43e03-d4bd-492c-bb98-153925fe367c" TYPE="swap" \
<lelouch>  Dépend: kdenlive-data (= 0.8.2.1-0ubuntu0~sunab~oneiric1) but 0.8.3+git20120128.821fc6d0-0ubuntu0~sunab~oneiric1 must be instaled
<urlin2u> quiescens, yeah but the user figured it out I would say ere mind your own business, it is hard enough to get stuff exacting with retentive posts.
<phenzen> Hello everyone, have a strange problem if anyone can help. I have a 2.6Ghz CPU, 3gb ram, 1TB Hdd, and 128MB video card. im on 10.04 and no matter what version i use, they all act slow and very sluggish, any suggestions?
<urlin2u> here*
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: then just ask
<lelouch>  Dépend: kdenlive-data (= 0.8.2.1-0ubuntu0~sunab~oneiric1) but 0.8.3+git20120128.821fc6d0-0ubuntu0~sunab~oneiric1 must be instaled
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: Dépend: kdenlive-data (= 0.8.2.1-0ubuntu0~sunab~oneiric1) but 0.8.3+git20120128.821fc6d0-0ubuntu0~sunab~oneiric1 must be instaled
<mibr001> acer aspire 5520 running ubuntu 10.10 currently 45-55 celsius kills machine at 60 i want it to run 30 - 45 kill at 55
<kuhno_> zykotick9, i had this with a previous xubuntu 11.10, did not have it with fedora+xfce+xscreensaver and having it again directly after installing
<LoaferDTD> mcphail, one moment
<ActionParsnip> yadira:   the line will be:    UUID=fea43e03-d4bd-492c-bb98-153925fe367c none            swap    sw              0       0
<quiescens> ..
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: this is my problem i need it really and can't use it
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: i have  a depend problem
<quiescens> i thought it might have been relevant and might help just in case whatever they were looking for didn't show in blkid but would show up in sudo blkid
<mibr001> it is a compatability issue acer fans dont like ubuntu so i manually have to set the limits
<ActionParsnip> !info kdenlive-data
<ubottu> kdenlive-data (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor (data files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-4build1 (oneiric), package size 2667 kB, installed size 12280 kB
<kuhno_> zykotick9, the password just consists of a,e,i,m,n,o,s and numbers, no key which is changed in my localized kayboard layout (german)
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: is the universe repo enabled?
<asif> phenzen:try using kubuntu, or the kubuntu desktop
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: !!?
<zykotick9> kuhno_: well, good luck.  sorry i don't have any suggestions at all.
<netrage> can someone pivate msg or msg me here on how to disable "FireBug" Please.
<kuhno_> thank you anyway
<asif> i believe it is for machines with less graphics/cpu capabilities
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: you mean the repository !! ? yes
<netrage> yes
<ZynuiMaiche> Anybody here know how to install Matlab?  I tried installing the way the website says but i'm stuck at step 1...
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: there is the package you need at a later version in the default oneiric repo...
<zykotick9> asif: KDE is even heavier resource wise then Gnome3
<phenzen> asif, you think kubuntu might work?
<ZynuiMaiche> i have the .iso file (my netbook doesn't have a CD drive)
<mibr001> increasing fan rpm bith max and idle will also do the trick as it only overheats majorly when not suspended by two small cardboard boxes (to allow increased airflow)
<asif> zykotick9:i didnt realise it was heavier, thats not what I have read up about it
<LoaferDTD> mcphail, never mind.. It seems like they aren't the same version of ubuntu. I could have sworn they were
<yadira> ActionParsnip, at boot i see a screen telling me to press S to skip and some other option,,,here is my fstab = http://pastebin.com/ewJGPtY3 & blkid = http://pastebin.com/nG1yD7tV  do i need to remove the NFTS entry ?
<psychoshield> Can someone help me figure out the serveralive thing... ServerAliveInterval 5 is what i have set but i keep getting booted
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: did you add a PPA called sunab?
<zykotick9> asif: xfce/lxde are lighter, kde is a memory/resourse hog
<LoaferDTD> oh well. mcphail, how can I upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: well i know that i should install 0.8.3 ubuntu sunab onric
<dinomuffin> psychoshield, for ssh?
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: we can't support PPAs here
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: but sudo apt-get update didn't work
<ActionParsnip> yadira: worth a try
<acerimmer> ZynuiMaiche: try #matlab
<netrage> i upgraded and it was a snap use the site
<psychoshield> yes
<mcphail> LoaferDTD: through the upgrade manager. But these days I recommend a reinstall
<psychoshield> dinomuffin
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update    please, use http://pastie.org
<psychoshield> its in the ssh_config
<ZynuiMaiche> lol got it didn't realize there was a room thanks acerimmer
<dinomuffin> psychoshield, ServerAliveInterval
<phenzen> zykotick9, what would you recommend?
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: how can i use it ?!!
<esuave> anyone know of any good tutorials to learn sed / awk?
<OerHeks> ZynuiMaiche, you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB ?
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: use what?
<zykotick9> phenzen: it's impossible to recommed a DE, it's too much personal preference involved
<mcphail> esuave: there is an excellent o'reilly book
<psychoshield> dinomuffin under host i have # ServerAliveInterval 5
<mibr001> does anyone know of a fan control app with a gui for 10.10
<dinomuffin> psychoshield, doesn't need to be that high
<phenzen> thats true, but honestly right now i dont care i just dont wanna install win 7 again lol
<dinomuffin> psychoshield, 100 should be fine
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: you said please, use pastie.org
<yadira> ActionParsnip, so it will look like this,,im sorry im not so good at this,,can u make sure im right,,i read if i make a mistake here is painfull...http://pastebin.com/7iT9ufAr
<esuave> mcphail: thanks! ill try and find it
<ActionParsnip> mibr001: I wouldn't bother with Maverick too much. It dies in April
<psychoshield> ok let me try
<netrage> wow no channel ops...just floobots.....lol was an op years back on AUS net    i'm gonna jet be back soon i'm gonna whack that fire bug or change browsers...lol
<mibr001> do fans run any batter after upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: run the command and copy the text, go to the site and paste the text and hit paste. When the page changes. Copy the address in the address bar and paste it here
<mibr001> it says aprx 4 hours which most likely means 8
<netrage> thanks you all, good to have IRC around still
<nirvana> bonne soir
<yadira> mibr001, i doubt fans runs better after updates,,thats hardware issues :(
<ActionParsnip> netrage: there are ops here, or if necessary then can join
<aurbus> hey
<netrage> thanks action thats good to knoe
<netrage> know
<mibr001> what i'm saying is if i need to fix the fan issue manually ill do it with this version upgrading takes too long
<UbuntuUser123> Does anyone know how to run Lineage2 on ubuntu 11.10?
<ZynuiMaiche> OerHeks: i'm reworking it to see if I just made a silly mistake :)
<netrage> k, later Action see ya in a bit
<aurbus> does anyone know how to run windows live messenger on ubuntu ?
<mibr001> AMSN
<aurbus> not amsn it sucks
<aurbus> there is a way with wine
<LoaferDTD> mcphail, why do you recommend a reinstall over an upgrade?
<Olte> hello , please help me with my microphone :( it was working quietly , and when i changed something in synaptic package manager it stopped work :(
<zykotick9> LoaferDTD: upgrades often lead to issues
<warfaren> aurbus: why does it suck? i think it's great
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser123: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er4FQW8Zo3g   seems to run
<ActionParsnip> aurbus: emesene
<aurbus> yeah it is indeed but i doesn't fully support arabic
<aurbus> emesene too
<warfaren> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> aurbus: pidgin
<mcphail> LoaferDTD: some newer gui features tend to be suppressed by upgrades. And I find a reinstall much faster and a good "spring clean"
<OerHeks> aurbus check wineHQ database, WLM2011 does not run well
<UbuntuUser123> i watched that
<zykotick9> irssi + bitlebee :p
<warfaren> perhaps you could request better support for arabic in #amsn
<aurbus> do you have any idea how to install windows live on wine ?
<UbuntuUser123> that is old version od ubuntu and lineage2
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | aurbus
<ubottu> aurbus: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: how can i delet a repo from comand line
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser123: you could stillcontact the user
<mibr001> how to change idle fan speed easily with 10.10 hurry i'm melting as we speak
<UbuntuUser123> when I open l2.exe nothing happens
<mibr001> lol
<OerHeks> aurbus, not, it is garbage >> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: install ppa-purge
<acerimmer> UbuntuUser123: permissions - you have to set that .exe to "executable"
<zykotick9> UbuntuUser123: l2.exe, have you checked the WineDB?  Link from ubottu above
<ActionParsnip> aurbus: if you have the space, you could try kopete
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: what should i use it for ?!
<LoaferDTD> mcphail, how about for servers?
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: the same ppa address you added it with, just with ppa-purge
<yadira> ActionParsnip, i deleted the nfts entry and i dont get that screen at booy any more,,,thanks so much for the confirmation :)
<mcphail> LoaferDTD: i use plain debian on servers so I don't know what is recommended for ubuntu updates
<UbuntuUser123> no I didn't, I listed l2.exe in wine configuration...set to run on win xp, but nothing changes
<UbuntuUser123> same problem
<zykotick9> UbuntuUser123: the #winehq channel might have some insights?
<mcphail> LoaferDTD: I'd imagine an edit to /etc/apt/sources.list and an aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade would do the trick but don't quote me on that
<UbuntuUser123> I copied my L2 from windows, that doesnt run, but when I installed L2 on wine it opens but there are no buttons in game to click...
<ActionParsnip> mcphail: aptitude isn't in the default install now
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuUser123: i'd ask in #winehq
<mcphail> ActionParsnip: yes, but it is the first thing I ever install
<mibr001> someone with alot of time and knowledge with fan/cooling settings in 10.10 wanna pm me?
<zykotick9> mcphail: safe-upgrade wouldn't upgrade much
<ActionParsnip> mcphail: maybe but users probably won't so they wll get 'command not foud' errors. I suggest you stick to apt-get if you want to advise effectively
<mcphail> ActionParsnip: if you read my quote I was admitting ignorance, not knowledge ;)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i noticed earlier that the !clone factoid still uses aptitude
<mcphail> zykotick9: yes s/safe/dist
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: sounds like a mew one needs suggesting ;)
<kuhno_> configure: error: Couldn't find X11 headers/libs.  <-- what packages are needed to resolve that?
<kuhno_> libx11-data is installed
<dinomuffin> hm
<ActionParsnip> kuhno_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352822
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: done how can i downgrade the melt now from 0.7.7 to 0.7.6 ?
<UbuntuUser123> I have one more problem on other comp. When I install ubuntu, it works really slow... everything is slow... but win xp works fine... my graphic card does not support unity, I select Ubuntu2D but its the same, no efects, but it's still slow...
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: reinstall the package, may do it
<goddard> is there a developer channel for ubuntu
<kuhno_> thanks, but now i feel guilty for not searching myself...
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: reinstall gona downgrade it ?!
<p1pp0_666> join irc://irc.platinumirc.org/angel_dreams
<D4rth_B4n3> ;) pkill worked
<p1pp0_666> #join irc://irc.platinumirc.org/angel_dreams
<mibr001> computer is slightly choked sitting on table how besides  a chillmat can i make it run cooler
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: worth a try
<psychoshield> dinomuffin the # ServerAliveInterval 100 didnt work
<dinomuffin> psychoshield: is the server you're connecting to your own server?
<psychoshield> ya
<dinomuffin> hm
<psychoshield> its hosted at kimsurf
<meme> hi all
<remz> wondering if anyone can help me -pm-
<meme> somebody want to help me?
<dinomuffin> and you restart ssh after applying the new value, right?
<psychoshield> ya but it cant find the keys
<dinomuffin> the rsa keys?
<psychoshield> ya
<psychoshield> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key same with the other
<lelouch> ActionParsnip: so there are no general rule for downgrage ?!!
<ActionParsnip> remz: ask in the channel, more eyes = more solutions
<psychoshield> start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 31933: Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> lelouch: you will need to remove the package then reinstall it
<zykotick9> !ask | meme
<ubottu> meme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dinomuffin> what command did you run to restart it?
<psychoshield> forgot to do sudo however with sudo it suggested to do restart ssh
<psychoshield> so i did
<psychoshield> ssh start/running, process 11288
<psychoshield> is what i get
<mcphail> lelouch: you can ask apt-get to install a particular package version
<meme> ok.i just want to know if i can access wireless if i running ubuntu from usb?
<dinomuffin> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<dinomuffin> right ?
<zykotick9> psychoshield: are you editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config - the d is daemon, or server
<psychoshield> i did ssh_config
<mcphail> lelouch: "A specific version of a package can be selected for installation by following the package name with an equals and the version of the package to select."
<zykotick9> dinomuffin: using init.d to restart services is deprecated in some ways.  "sudo service foo restart" would be better
<dinomuffin> sure
<dinomuffin> either works
<psychoshield> does the ServerAliveInterval go in ssh or sshd_config
<mibr001> haillo
<dinomuffin> it goes in ssh_config on your local pc
<psychoshield> but im trying to set it server wide
<mibr001> ...
<dinomuffin> then use ClientAliveInterval in the sshd_config for your server
<psychoshield> set that at 100 too?
<dinomuffin> sure
<psychoshield> just paste ClientAliveInterva at the bottom since its not in there?
<dinomuffin> that should be fine
<psychoshield> k rebooted ssh time to wait
<dinomuffin> psychoshield: it should work. I thought you were doing it on your local machine, and not your server
<psychoshield> nope was doing it on my server... thought i mentioned it
<Lineage2> I need help opening Lineage2Freya on Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<dinomuffin> I must of missed it then
<Lineage2> pm me pliz
<psychoshield> or i answered yes then i mentioned it was hosted at kimisurf
<myk_robinson> In 11.10, are any of you having trouble with Skype not shutting down and creating 100%-cpu eating zombie processes?
<mibr001> fe3dy5et
<psychoshield> timed me out again dinomuffin
<esuave> mibr001: wrong window? looks like a pw to me
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: not used it in oneiric tbh, although on closing it it closes ok. Did you get it from the sykpe site/
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: we meet again :) Unsure. I just purged it and am about to download the one from there. My son started using it, and i notice it seems to stay loaded long after he is done. I end up having to reboot the computer, because it wont die.
<dinomuffin> psychoshield: try adding 'ClientAliveCountMax 3' to sshd_config
<mibr001> lol yeah fun loggin in with no screen huh/
<esuave> haha nice
<mibr001> don't piss of your uncle
<esuave> or else he'll take out your screen? lol
<mibr001> yup slammed it
<dinomuffin> psychoshield: brb
<Lineage2> I need help opening Lineage2Freya on Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<Lineage2> pm me pliz
<psychoshield> just did what he said time to way :)
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: check the site, grab the deb for your arch, its a later version than in the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> Lineage2: did you ask in #winehq
<mibr001> i have an unrelated cooling issue i want to raise fan idle rpm and lower ran rev temp im running 10.10 on an aspire 5520
<Dinomuffin> psychoshield: any luck?
<psychoshield> waiting now
<Dinomuffin> ok
<meco> Can someone help me with editing the VHOST for my apache2 server?
<ActionParsnip> Lineage2: success will depend on version: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273
<Lineage2> nobody answering there
<ActionParsnip> Lineage2: they get high ratings though, those pages have how-tos too
<DinoMuffin> meco: have you tried asking in #httpd yet?
<DinoMuffin> meco: this isn't a channel for apache support
<frogzoo> could someone recommend a Next G USB dongle for Telstra?
<meco> DinoMuffin: They won't help me anymore. I don't understand what I should do. They tell me I need to ask here.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | frogzoo may help
<ubottu> frogzoo may help: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<psychoshield> think its good now
<DinoMuffin> psychoshield: cool
<psychoshield> ty
<DinoMuffin> np
<meco> Perhaps there should be a crossover channel: #apache-ubuntu that doesn't put me in a revolving door..
<mcphail> meco: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<xSmurf> hey all, I'd like to build a ramfs os install (on HD but without persistence) could anyone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> Lineage2: you could have also found that yourself as I made ubottu give yo the link to the appdb
<xSmurf> (basically a live cd type of install but I want to pre install some things)
<DinoMuffin> xSmurf: you mean, basically, configuring your own liveCD?
<xSmurf> DinoMuffin: yes and installing it as a partition
<DinoMuffin> why
<hydrox24> xSmurf: have a look at "chroot" and chrooting, that may be able to help you in customizing a live cd
<meco> mcphail: Well, I'm not running multiple websites. All I want is to have the smokeping script work...
<xSmurf> yeah ok I found the help n the guides thx
<xSmurf> not if only unetbootin (osx) would produce a booting drive ;p
<frogzoo> ActionParsnip: I'm not hopeful, but I'll check it out, thx!
<hydrox24> xSmurf: you want to boot a drive from mac or just create a bootable drive IN OSX
<mcphail> meco: no one is going to hold your hand through apache2 setup here. It is offtopic. I suggest you start at the link I posted to learn about the debian/ubuntu apache configuration setup and go from there
<ActionParsnip> xSmurf: http://maketecheasier.com/reconstructor-creating-your-own-ubuntu-distribution/2008/07/05
<xSmurf> hydrox24: just create it in osx, stupid Vbox won't mount the thumb drive ;/
<xSmurf> ActionParsnip: thanks
<meco> mcphail: OK.
<hydrox24> xSmurf: oh.
<meco> Anyway, the only reason I'm trying to get apache to work is to get the smokeping script to work. I'd be just as happy if I could find another ping app than smokeping to give me a graphical output. Any suggestions?
<[MEXI]_BLACK> hello
<[MEXI]_BLACK> what sap
<[MEXI]_BLACK> mens
<[MEXI]_BLACK> ke pedo
<FloodBot1> [MEXI]_BLACK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[MEXI]_BLACK> raza algun ispano
<ActionParsnip> meco: ping of what? some hostname and you want to ping it and graph the results?
<joeoshawa> i was just wondering is the ubuntu software center open source and if so where is the source code
<DinoMuffin> !es | [MEXI]_BLACK
<ubottu> [MEXI]_BLACK: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: sure its open source
<xSmurf> ActionParsnip: Reconstructor looks nice but I don't see where I preselect what I want to be installed
<joeoshawa> where can you get the source code from
<meco> ActionParsnip: I want to ping my ISP to show them what a lousy connection they're providing....
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: its in the repos, like the binaries. If you look in /etc/apt/sources.list   you will see source code sources listed
<ActionParsnip> meco: hehe nice
<DinoMuffin> meco: why not just run a speed test
<mcphail> joeoshawa: apt-get source software-center
<romolo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<joeoshawa> i use debian unfortunately is there a web site i can use to get the code
<meco> DinoMuffin: Because it's intermittent.
<joeoshawa> i want to look at it for learning purposes
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: mkdir ~/stuff; cd ~/stuff; apt-get source nano            for example
<meco> I want to ping them for 24 hours and then have the graphs to show what it looks like.
<joeoshawa> would the debian software center be the same code in debian unstable
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: debian isn't supported here
<mcphail> joeoshawa: just browse the ubuntu repos as you would for debian
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: no idea, I dont use debian
<Gentoo64> meco, they probably wont care
<mcphail> joeoshawa: don't expect it to build on debian though - there may be ubuntu-isms
<ActionParsnip> meco: you could ping and grep / awk the outpt then graph that
<Gentoo64> meco, and also how could you prove that its nothing on your side affecting it?
<joeoshawa> lol i know i am trying to learn computer programming so i was curious for information
<Gentoo64> doubt youll get far
<DinoMuffin> you could probably just set it up to ping forever and pipe the output to a file
<ActionParsnip> meco: ping -c 4 www.google.com | awk '{print $8}'        example
<DinoMuffin> then sort it to find the times when it's low
<meco> Gentoo64: Hmm... I don't know...
<mcphail> joeoshawa: it might be better to start with a simpler application...
<joeoshawa> and i realize debian is not supported here but i can't very well go in the debian room saying hey how can i get the ubuntu software center code to compare
<meco> ActionParsnip: But I don't want to ping google. I only want to ping my ISP
<ActionParsnip> meco: then change the host, obviously....
<psychoshield> so im trying to use deluge and write to /var im in the www-data group but its still failing to write... why is it?
<joeoshawa> meco ask for a server ip from your isp
<mcphail> joeoshawa: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/files
<zykotick9> joeoshawa: "software-center" is available on debian
<joeoshawa> thanks mcphail
<ActionParsnip> meco: yous DNS servers will probably be your ISPs.
<meco> joeoshawa: I don't have any power to do that. This is a municipally owned pc.
<Gentoo64> meco, just saying, if you're trying to get something out of it it's probably a waste of time. my previous isp was adament that it was a virus in my case, although i dnt even use windows :s
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, not necessarily some isp such as rogers and bell use third party dns servers
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: its a good first check though :)
<meco> Gentoo64: Nah... I can't be that pessimistic from the outset... Not all ISPs will be unreasonable on principle...
<joeoshawa> there are linux viruses
<joeoshawa> but that is laughable
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, true
<ActionParsnip> meco: or their email pop server
<joeoshawa> ahh its in python
<joeoshawa> interesting
<joeoshawa> ActionParsnip, that is probably his best bet
<joeoshawa> and with rogers they would do something about it
<jwh1981> How is everyone today?
<joeoshawa> customer service oriented
<meco> Anyway, Gentoo64 said something, that it might be a problem with this computer. That's kinda hard to understand. But it could be since it's a very troubled machine... I'm just not understanding enough about how it could be a problem here when programs run fine and suddenly ping replies cease completely for 30 seconds or two minutes.
<joeoshawa> meco ping from another similar machine to the same ip
<meco> joeoshawa: I only have access to this machine.
<joeoshawa> got a lap top?
<meco> Nope
<joeoshawa> any lap top
<joeoshawa> damn
<joeoshawa> borrow one?
<meco> Only this desktop
<CoolHandLuke>    /join #mongoDB
<meco> I have noone to borrow from.
<joeoshawa> sorry dude
<KC-45> forever aloooneee
<KC-45> lol
<KC-45> sorry meco jus had to say that...
<meco> Well, it's how it is.
<joeoshawa> only way i can think of to be sure
<joeoshawa> other then reinstalling
<joeoshawa> and then if its hardware it won't make a difference
<meco> KC-45: It's just that it limits alternative options.. or precludes even
<joeoshawa> although that would tell you if its a hardware or software problem
<joeoshawa> but if its a net connection it won't tell you anything
<KC-45> mmmm
<joeoshawa> anyway thanks guys
<joeoshawa> greatly appreciate you helping a debian user even tho its a ubuntu room
<ActionParsnip> meco: tried a different distro, like Suse or something like that to test
<meco> I can live fine with the limitations. I'm grabbing this also as an opportunity to learn more about hardware and software and protocols and everything..
<meco> ActionParsnip: Actually, I have a cd with Mint lying around. I haven't found the time to try it out yet though.
<meco> LMDE
 * TimRiker is on natty 11.04 which still has firefox 9. firebug crashes due to debugger issues on 32 bit Linux builds. what are my options? does Oneiric have firefox 10+ ? Can I downgrade to 8? any idea when 10+ will make it to natty?
<ActionParsnip> meco: mint is ubuntu based, no not much will change really.
<ActionParsnip> meco: something like suse is totally different so may help
<ActionParsnip> meco: ahhh LMDE, thats a bit better, still debian based though
<meco> ActionParsnip: Actually, LMDE is Debian-based, which is kinda cool since Ubuntu is too (right?).
<Calinou> TimRiker: don't use firefox then :P or use a ppa/manual install
<ActionParsnip> meco: i'd try somethig drastically different for a real test
<Calinou> this is the reason why I don't insall most of my stuff using pakcages
<meco> I was thinking maybe Arch Linux
<TimRiker> is 10 in Oneriric yet?
<ActionParsnip> meco: that'll do :)O
<Calinou> TimRiker: yes
<meco> TimRiker: Yes
<michael_> how do I find out if the computer has DMA enabled?
<ActionParsnip> TimRiker: oneiric has 9 by default
<ActionParsnip> michael_: hdparm can tell you
<TimRiker> ActionParsnip, ah. thx. so a dist-upgrade won't help. probably do a ppa then. thx!
<Glowball> TimRiker: The repositories will probably update soon :)
<meco> Oops... is Firefox 10 in oneiric? I said yes, but I have only 9.0.1
<TimRiker> meco, thx.
<ActionParsnip> meco: it can be via ppa
<TimRiker> Glowball, probably. the ppa sounds like the least intrusive option till the upgrade comes.
<Calinou> manual install, TimRiker
<meco> Yes, I haven't checked that
<ActionParsnip> its 10 in Precise
<Calinou> there are precompiled versions installed
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: precise is unstable :P
<michael_> i just don't know what device name to use with hdparm
 * TimRiker tries sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
<Calinou> s/installed/to download
<Calinou> "not available for natty - WE LOVE UNITY!"
<Calinou> :P
<Glowball> TimRiker: So, what PPA? Afaik, the Firefox stable ppa is only being updated for Lucid and Maverick, because newer versions will get updates from the usual repositories
<TimRiker> Glowball, see my previous post
<Glowball> Oh, yes, that'll probably work :)
<Glowball> New beta user, yay!
<ActionParsnip> michael_: the one you want to check DMA is enabled on
<Calinou> Glowball: s/beta/unity
<Glowball> Calinou: I meant Firefox beta :P
<TimRiker> Glowball, installing firefox-10.0~b6+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mfn1
<Glowball> As you were having problems with Firebug: if you decide to switch to Aurora instead of beta, you can use the new Firebug with cool features: http://blog.getfirebug.com/2012/01/27/firebug-1-10a2/
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: there is a nightly ppa with firefox 12 or something
<Glowball> But I probably shouldn't force alpha software upon anywone :P
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: could use chromium daily and ditch firefox ::D
<TimRiker> what's Aurora? refresh my memory.
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: Why would he? Firefox is awesome ^^
<frantic> Hey, i have something i want to install on my laptop, its an ISO file, what can i use for a virtual drive installation program?
<TimRiker> alright, stop the trolling. yes I use chromium too. :)
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: I think its utter garbage
<Glowball> TimRiker: It's a Firefox development channel
<TimRiker> Glowball, ah.
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: Then you are thinking wrong :)
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: chromium uses significantly fewer resources here and runs a LOT faster
<Glowball> Chromium is using a lot more resources here without any significant speed win, while having a completely unusable UI
<Glowball> I guess the resource usage depends on the system
<TimRiker> ok, can we stop the browser debate? use what you like.
<ActionParsnip> oh absolutely :)
<fredo> h
<Glowball> Yes, that's true :) It was more of a reaction to his "Ditch Firefox and switch to Chromium"
<overclucker> while you're at it try surf
<ActionParsnip> !info surf
<ubottu> surf (source: surf): simple web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-4 (oneiric), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ActionParsnip> lets have a try :D
<acerimmer> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<overclucker> surf's documentation is lacking, but only because the features are lacking.
<Glowball> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.8dev.9-2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Glowball> Lynx wins! :D
<overclucker> w3m is also pretty nifty
#ubuntu 2012-02-02
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: no flash in lynx
<Glowball> Btw, ActionParsnip, you might want to use your love for chromium to help me fix it on my system :)
<frantic> can anyone suggeset a decent/reliable iso mounting "virtual drive" program for ubuntu?
<franz_> hi, how to get Network detailed info? as dns server, network mask, etc
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: I just see too many folks having issus with firefox so I suggest chromium
<oliv3> Hi there, is there an equivalent of #debian-mentors for ubuntu ?
<Glowball> I have added the Chromium beta ppa (https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta) to my repositories, but it doesn't seem to be updating anymore. Latest version on my system is 15, latest version in the ppa is 17
<ActionParsnip> franz_: ifconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Nowayz> Accidently typed sudo chmod 777 -R /  instead of ./
<Nowayz> any hope of recovery?
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: You should just forward them to irc.mozilla.org, #Firefox
<ActionParsnip> Nowayz: oh jeez
<overclucker> Nowayz: that's pretty unrecoverable
<Nowayz> No kidding
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: i just fix them up and ship em off
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: But it would be great if you could help me with my Chromium issue
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: wassup?
<Nowayz> I wish it would verify when I try to set file permissions on the entire FS
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: I have added the Chromium beta ppa (https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta) to my repositories, but it doesn't seem to be updating anymore. Latest version on my system is 15, latest version in the ppa is 17
<ActionParsnip> Nowayz: dude its complex and will take AGES. I'd just reinstall and restore userdata from backups
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: I use the same ppa, its awesome
<Nowayz> I guess i'll have to, it's going to take FOREVER to install everything unfortunately
<Nowayz> stupid tiny typo jacks up the os
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: You could just ask what version I was running, really.. :P I'm on 10.10, Maverick
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: i find it easier
<Glowball> The ppa still supports Maverick.
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser     should do it
<Nowayz> why not just use google chrome?? then at least you get plugin compatability
<KC-45> what pdf readers do u guys recommend?
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: It doesn't. Synaptic shows 15.something as latest available version, Software Centre only shows the libvpx packages in the ppa.
<KC-45> im a newbie btw
<Nowayz> uh why not use the one from adobe
<KC-45> so...pdf readers for ubuntu...what u guys have faith in the most?
<ActionParsnip> KC-45: evince is in a default install....
<Nowayz> they did after all design the pdf format
<KC-45> oh
<staner> I have x11vnc installed and setup to auto run on startup.  I have autologin set to true.  Upon rebooting I can vnc into the machine without any inputnecessary on the host, everything works fine.  I want to remove the Video Card from this machine.  I set the BIOS to not halt on errors.  The harddrive performs work and I can ping the machine but the x11vnc service is not starting.
<KC-45> lol
<Glowball> Nowayz: Were you saying that to me?
<Nowayz> yeah
<KC-45> evince?
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> !info evince | KC-45
<ubottu> KC-45: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2.2 (oneiric), package size 201 kB, installed size 1088 kB (Only available for any all)
<KC-45> ok
<KC-45> thnx
<Nowayz> adobe.com also has their own, if you prefer i
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: The ppa doesn't seem to be listed... http://pastebin.com/HJUNvJ6w
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: I tried removing and readding it already, but it didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: if you run:  grep chrom /etc/apt/sources.list      do you get output?
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: sorry:   grep chrom /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: The first one gives output. With the d added, it doesn't.
<overclucker> Glowball: there's the problem
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: oh, so you added it manually in sources.list?
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: No, I used Administration > Software Sources
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: but it's listed in the sources.list file?
<KC-45> ok
<KC-45> im using eveince :D
<Glowball> ActionParsnip: It had been working for a long time. Have been using it since Chromium 8 or so. But it just stopped working
<KC-45> evince^
<KC-45> thx
<Nowayz> lol
<ActionParsnip> Glowball: remove the lines from /etc/apt/sources.list    then run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<share> Processing triggers for shared-mime-info ...
<share> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<share> how can I fix this?
<Nowayz> Glowball: Why not just use googlecrhome, that way you can just not worry about the chromium repo not working, and you get better plugin support
<share> chrome is evil
<KC-45> lol
<KC-45> what isnt?
<overclucker> Nowayz: chromium has ia pretty blue icon
<share> me
<KC-45> these days...
<KC-45> its 2012....everything's evil -_-
<Glowball> Nowayz: Because, as you say, it's *Google* Chrome
<KC-45> in fact...the devils greatest trick was convincing mankind he didnt exist :D....
<share> llol
<Nowayz> That's ACTAULLY your reason
<KC-45> claiming ur not evil...solidifies the fact that u are :D
<Nowayz> because its branded?
<share> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<overclucker> Nowayz: chromium daily is way upstream
<Nowayz> So if ubuntu said Canonical Ubuntu you wouldn't use it?
<Glowball> Hey, where did ActionParsnip go?
<Glowball> Nowayz: Of course I would. I trust Canonical :)
<Nowayz> overclucker: It may be, but you don't get anything extra that a stable release of chrome doesn't give you, or if you do chrome will be updated soon anyway
<Glowball> Nowayz: I have no problem in using *Mozilla* Firefox either, you know :)
<KC-45> i love irc...
<Glowball> But I don't like using software from a company whose CEO states "Privacy is something only criminals want. If you don't want anyone to know what you're doing, you shouldn't be doing it anyway."
<Nowayz> Glowball: so you rather use software from some un-named programmers who are NOT legally liable
<Nowayz> Sounds reasonable.
<KC-45> lol
<Glowball> Nowayz: If that software is 100% open source like Chromium? Yes.
<Olte> hello , please help me with my microphone im trying to fix it since 10h and nothing :(
<Olte> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/898
<Olte> i have same problem as guys here :(
<Nowayz> I'm sure you examine every line of source code making sure it's safe
<Nowayz> In all of the open-source software you use
<LjL> Nowayz, Glowball: this discussion doesn't really belong in #ubuntu - please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Glowball> LjL: You're right about that. Sorry.
<Olte> where should i ask about help ?
<graft> Olte: here...
<Glowball> Olte: You are at the right place :)
<Glowball> (But I don't have an answer for you, I'm sorry)
<Nowayz> Olte are you sure it wasn't working originally
<Nowayz> Or did you just not know how to configure your the sound settings?
<Olte> i used microphone here on ubuntu
<Olte> but i changed something and it stopped work
<Nowayz> what did you change?
<acerimmer> Olte, check your sound preference input/output/hardware
<Olte> maybe software in synaptic package manager  but im not sure
<Olte> im trying to fix it since 10 h i made a lot things to fix it and still nothing :/
<Olte> yes yes , i checked everything
<Olte> but sound works well
<Olte> only microphone not works
<overclucker> Olte: have you checked your mixer settings?
<acerimmer> Olte,  do you have webcam?  do a test recording.  if you get sound from that...
<Nowayz> if you have more than one input device change between all of them, make sure the sound is MAX and see if making noise produces any bars on the display
<Olte> i checked mixer , but i dont know how i should set it
<Nowayz> Do what I said to see if you ever get any bars
<Olte> i have webcam , and there is no sound on video
<Olte>  Item: Mic Boost (+20dB) [Off]
<acerimmer> Olte, alsamixer in your terminal...
<Olte> yes i know
<Nowayz> turning the boost up can help you tell if the mic is working
<_Ryth> Anyone know what the channel is for g++ on here?
<Nowayz> sometimes it's very quiet
<overclucker> Olte: in alsamixer, check if Mic is MM, toggle key is m
<Olte> its MM
<Gnea> MM means it's muted and won't work
<overclucker> Olte: toggle it with 'm', and adjust the volume with up, down
<Olte>  now its
<Olte> 00
<Nowayz> volume all the way up
<wavedigit> hi, how would I customize this PS1 for the prompt to be red color? "\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ "
<Olte> i changed all on max
<Olte> all 00
<Olte> and still not works
<Olte> :(
<P-J> Hi all :)
<P-J> I wonder if anyone might be able to help me with a dual-monitor issue. Probably not too difficult :)
<overclucker> Olte: amixer | pastebinit
<Candlehawk> Hi, I have a slight issue. I am running xubuntu 11.10, and just realised I can not "su" as I wasn't able to set my root password on install. How do I find out what my root password is?
<Olte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825838/
<flowerpot> Candlehawk, use sudo
<zykotick9> !root | Candlehawk
<ubottu> Candlehawk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<[deXter]> lol @ ubottu
<flowerpot> Candlehawk, if you really must set password for root then try using sudo passwd
<zykotick9> !noroot | flowerpot
<ubottu> flowerpot: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Olte> overclucker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/825838/
<P-J> Basically, I've got an nVidia GeForce GTX 260 in this machine, and I can set up a spanned monitor setup no problems (using nvidia-settings). The problem occurs when I try to save the setting. It writes to the xorg.conf file and when I restart, I get loads of weirdness with the unity file browser and other stuff. Huge fonts, no windows decorations, and no icon images. Anyone know what I should do here? As long as I don't try to
<P-J> save the settings (and re-do it each time I restart) it's fine.
<Candlehawk> ubottu: Why not?
<ubottu> Candlehawk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Candlehawk> oh wow.
<Candlehawk> I have to say, that's better than Bucket.
<flowerpot> zykotick9, that's all well and good, but it's like saying 'it is impossible to have sex; we do not speak of it' in a sex ed class
<flowerpot> it would be preferable to explain that having a root password, while possible, is unnecessary, redundant, and undesired for security reasons
<Candlehawk> flowerpot: I suppose in many situations that may be the case, I just like to have the option. Then again, I prefer aptitude over apt-get, so my opinion has strayed from Ubuntu before.
<tfitts> has anyone here installed dtc to manage a web server on ubuntu?  I'm trying to install it on 10.04 and I keep getting an error with dtc-postfix-courier
<ActionParsnip> Candlehawk: aptitude is still available, just not default installed
<Candlehawk> ActionParsnip: I know. It was the first thing I installed.
<ActionParsnip> Candlehawk: so its not really straying from ubuntu...
<Candlehawk> ActionParsnip: Well, I suppose.
<P-J> Hi all. I've got an nVidia GeForce GTX 260 in this machine running a fresh 11.10 install. I can set up a spanned monitor setup no problems (using nvidia-settings & current closed source nVidia driver), but have a problem when I try to save the setting. It writes to the xorg.conf file and when I restart, I get loads of weirdness with the unity file browser and other stuff. Huge fonts, no windows decorations,  no icon images and
<P-J> massive text in dialog boxes. Anyone know what I should do here? As long as I don't try to save the settings (and re-do it each time I restart) it's fine, but I'd like to save if possible.
<P-J> Here's a screenshot to show the issue : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21679/ubuntu_screen.png
<Descra> Hi, i have just read that you can shop Kinect for PC (windows 7). Do you think that we will have a linux driver soon?
<ActionParsnip> P-J: I get that, I have to set DPI manually
<P-J> Thanks ActionParsnip-- Where would I do that? In the xorg.conf?
<singh> how do I change my timezone?
<singh> dpkg-reconfigure tzdata says unknown command dpkg-reconfigure
<singh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<scarleo> Descra, check this: http://openkinect.org/wiki/Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> P-J: I'll pastebin the file
<P-J> ActionParsnip: Brilliant, thanks :)
<steve__> hello
<P-J> Does it also resolve the 'no images in icons issue'? I struggle to understand how that's related to DPI, but I guess if you get it too, it must be :)
<ActionParsnip> P-J: http://paste.ubuntu.com/825850/
<steve__> i have absolutely no idea how to use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> steve__: you'll learn with time
<acerimmer> steve__: learn by doing...
<worstadmin> I have a problem - Im running vnc server on ubuntu and connecting using tight-vnc
<worstadmin> However I just connect to a blank X display
<ActionParsnip> P-J: yep the dpi line I have will sort that
<P-J> Excellent :) Cheers!
<worstadmin> Even though the machine has X - gnome3 installed (which is where I start vncserver from)
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: what are you connecting to the desktop to achieve?
<escott> !manual | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<worstadmin> To see my desktop remotely ActionParsnip
<Descra> scarleo, oh, ok. It seems a project that dates long time ago. Never heard about. Thx
<luismauricio> hello
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: yes, but to achieve what?
<luismauricio> hola
<acerimmer> luismauricio: greetings
<worstadmin> ActionParsnip, Something I don't want to use ssh or the command line for. I need a graphical display
<steve__> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: 9 times in 10, vnc isn't needed and there are sleeker ways to do things
<worstadmin> ActionParsnip, I've been using linux for some time. I'm positive I dont need ssh for this
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: there is more than ssh
<KC-45> i love irc...
<worstadmin> Okay, sigh. I need to see my desktop - Im using vncserver. Im aware theres tightvnc and vino
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: for example, you can manage torrents via web interface(transmission has a web UI which can be enabled)
<worstadmin> Action - Can we just pretend Im curious about my question
<worstadmin> And not web management, ssh, or other ways of controlling it
<P-J> ActionParsnip: Is there a way in Ubuntu to restart X without a reboot? I used to do ctrl-alt-bkspc but that doesn't seem to work here...
<worstadmin> P-J ctrl+alt+f5 - then kill -9 the X process
<P-J> Ta :)
<ActionParsnip> P-J: alt+k+printscreen willrestart X but the apps running willdie too
<worstadmin> It will automatically respawn
<steve__> that manual is for 10.10
<steve__> i'm on 11.10
<steve__> doesn't seem to be matching up
<scarleo> steve__, what u need help with?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: the principals are the same...
<steve__> i've never used linux before. I honestly haven't the slightest clue what im doing lol
<ActionParsnip> steve__: how is that funny?
<barakisbrown> how do I reinstall grub after I had to format it because I had to reinstall win7 on the drive..Linux is on a seperate drive that did not get touched
<DinoMuffin> ActionParsnip: relax bro.
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<escott> steve__, it would help to know what part is confusing you. the gui is very flexible. if you are confused by the unity gui then the instructions for starting a command would be different, but once you start the program the manual should be appropriate to follow
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: you can reinstall grub to the MBR using a chroot from the liveCD
<worstadmin> Ah I figured it out
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: Is there a gui that can do this without me typing all the commands at the video you linked?
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: not that I know of. It's not hard, it's like 4 commands....
<ActionParsnip> why does EVERYTHING have to have a GUI....
<worstadmin> Talking from vnc now :) x1llvnc is what I wanted - vncserver just spawns a new blank display which needs a window manager
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: windows can reinstate its own bootloader too using CD, it has no gui either
<DinoMuffin> what's the problem man?
<worstadmin> Although I think I will try ion-wm with that
<DinoMuffin> there's no reason to get all angry about a simple question
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: what irc client do you use?
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: I like the bootscreen that Grub2 had prevoius..
<ActionParsnip> DinoMuffin: not angry, just curious..
<worstadmin> ActionParsnip, irssi and sometimes xchat
<worstadmin> Why?
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: the commands will reinstate the loader to the MBR, the config is untouched
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: pure curiosity
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: is it irssi?
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: the commands in the video?
<worstadmin> Well you can read up above
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: yes, it will put the bootloader on the MBR then reread the config which is untouched :)
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: I can't see your client named, sorry
<worstadmin> worstadmin> ActionParsnip, irssi and sometimes xchat
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: if you just want to run an irc client, you can use X forwarding over ssh. Irssi you can run in an SSH session as it is CLI
<worstadmin> Haha ActionParsnip - I'm aware of X Forwarding
<barakisbrown> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<worstadmin> I keep telling you, if there something other than a full X display I wanted - I'd have done it
<ActionParsnip> worstadmin: your call, i like to suggest alternatives to vnc
<worstadmin> Besides for remote irc im a screen+irrsi person
<Nowayz> although i knew it was possible,i've never run x over vnc before, is it any good?
<barakisbrown> If my live usb is 11.04 and my installed linux is 11.10, will that be a problem?
<escott> barakisbrown, no
<ActionParsnip> barakisbrown: its fine, as long as the distro has the chroot command, any linux distro is fine :)
<escott> barakisbrown, unless one is 32bit and the other is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> escott: good catch
<escott> ActionParsnip, got burned on it a few months ago... wasted a few hours of some poor guys time
<nino_> buenas, necesito ayuda para configurar un router tp-link con una ip fija
<nino_> por favor
<barakisbrown> escott: how do you tell between 32 and 64 on a live usb inside windows?
<escott> !es | nino_
<ubottu> nino_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nino_> gracias,
<escott> barakisbrown, uname -a... one of uname -i -p -m should also say but i can never determine which is which. so just do uname -a and see if it all says x86_64 or all says i386/i686. if it says x86_64 and i686/i386 then you are running 32bit on 64bit hardware
<barakisbrown> escott: I am not in linux at the modment..how do I tell which version I have installed on my usb before I boot..I am in windows now
<scarleo> barakisbrown, if you still have the iso file just check the name
<escott> barakisbrown, sorry missed the inside windows bit. see if /lib64 exists
<ActionParsnip> escott: weird how it affects it like that
<escott> ActionParsnip, what part? why chroot doesnt work with incompatible archs?
<ActionParsnip> escott: yeah, what's that about
<barakisbrown> I see binary-amd64 .. Is that 64bit?
<escott> barakisbrown, yes
<Nowayz> gonna ask again since there are new people on BUT I typed chmod 666 -R / (instead of ./) and my entire OS is fk'd, is there anyway I can fix this without reinstalling??
<barakisbrown> thanks
<escott> Nowayz, no. reinstall see !clone
<escott> ActionParsnip, because chroot doesn't change the loaded libc. in times past when gcc changed its ABI chroot would break across system version
<carlosmafud> hola
<carlosmafud> im looking for mexican channels
<escott> !alis | carlosmafud or see #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> carlosmafud or see #ubuntu-es: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<carlosmafud> thanks4 data
<ActionParsnip> escott: ahhh makes sense, thanks for clearing it up
<escott> ActionParsnip, also the kernel is unchanged so for more obvious reasons a 64bit binary cannot run in a chroot on a 32bit kernel. but i remember dealing with abi/chroot stuff under gentoo with gcc 3.0 iirc
<peter7tam> magnets, how do they work??
<ActionParsnip> escott: oh yeah, the kernel will still be the same wont it..
<benbloom> i need a quick hand with thunderbird. is there somewhere else i should ask?
<escott> benbloom, if your plan is to ask another channel if they are the place to ask the question I would suggest not doing so
<Ihatelegacy> hey guys, I need some help and maybe you can ablidge. Know that im running an outdated version (i cant update atm) 8.04 and im trying to get sound. I'm so far not. Alsa is all set up and it detects my ancient sound blaster card
<Ihatelegacy> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: hardy is supported on server still
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: or are you using the desktop version?
<Ihatelegacy> yep parsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: which?
<Ihatelegacy> ohh im using the desktop version of hardy
<Ihatelegacy> my bad, misunderstood your question
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: its cool B)
<Ihatelegacy> i cant update to 10 as my graphics card isnt supported in that version
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: hardy desktop is no longer supported in any way. It is EOL, you can however upgrade to Lucid in a single jump
<benbloom> ok well i'm gonna aske here because I don't know where else to ask escott. I'm running thunderbird on kde and suddenly i'm missing the part of the window that displays mailboxes. i have the generic 'mozilla thunderbird window, but the tab at the top has no name and when i click on 'read messages' nothing happens. I tried removing thunderbird with apt-get and reinstalling it, but nothing changed.
<Ihatelegacy> my laptop bit the dust this morning so im stuck on this ancient beast. When i booted it today and it checked /dev/sda1 it was "You've not checked in 2800 days." I was like "wow"
<Ihatelegacy> ActionParsnip, see my previous post. When i go to update it says that... sec
<escott> benbloom, have you checked the far left of the screen. it can be resized maybe it got sized to 0px
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: 7.5 years...
<escott> benbloom, so just try and click and drag on that far left part (it may help to maximize the window first)
<Ihatelegacy> ActionParsnip, like i said, ancient beast
<Ihatelegacy> crt monitor the whole shebang
<Ihatelegacy> but it says this "This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS."
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: i have systems that old :)
<Ihatelegacy> im not planning on doing any gaming on this thing...besides what would i run nethack? so would that be a big problem? the error message above?
<benbloom> escott, thanks for the suggestion. doesnt work. it looks like there's an empty pane on the left where mailboxes are usually shown
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: the open source driver will run it, or you can even use vesa which will run any video chip
<Ihatelegacy> awesome, hopefully that will fix my sound issue too`
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: most likely, try Oneiric in liveCD...
<Teo_Neapoli_Rang> hello
<Teo_Neapoli_Rang> is this world chatroom?
<escott> benbloom, are the accounts listed in account settings under "edit"
<Ihatelegacy> i was going to just use the update manager, would using a livecd or usb be better?
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: its faster and more reliable
<Ihatelegacy> tnx
<ActionParsnip> Ihatelegacy: I'd clean install if it works :)
<tfittsy> if I have a hostname of server.example.com should my fqdn also be server.example.com ?
<benbloom> escott, all my emails are listed if i compose a new email but now (this is a new development) all the menus are greyed out on the main screen
<yumbo> How can I start a program after boot?
<Ihatelegacy> tnx a bunch parsnip heres a picture of richard stallman and bill gates in a passionate embrace for your reward
<Ihatelegacy> http://www.thelinuxblog.com/uploads/stallman.png
<yumbo> I added the command to /etc/rc.local, make /etc/rc.local executable and rebooted, but that didn´t work
<Ihatelegacy> there ya go, enjoy that
<escott> benbloom, you could try renaming ~/.thunderbird and see if something in your settings are off
<osmosis> how do I turn off pidgin desktop notifications
<Nowayz> l
<xangua> osmosis: disable Libnotify plugin on pidgin plugin preferences
<xangua> osmosis: but i believe that will make pidgin not integrate with the message indicator
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: its a plugin, just disable it
<Nowayz> Why does empathy suck
<Nowayz> I have bots messaging me and it lacks the features to block the abusing emails
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, i can configure it from plugins dialog too
<Nowayz> How fundamental of a feature, yet it has no way to do that
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: exactly :)
<IHateHavingToReg> I want to connect via Telnet to my localhost VirtualBox running Ubuntu. Can someone tell me how I should set up my network port forwarding rules to allow this? Thanks.
<gryphus71> bonsoir
<Thirtysixway> I have a wubi question.  Is there any way to run a windows script that will reboot the machine into wubi/ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> IHateHavingToReg: if you set the network to be bridged, it will get an IP from the LAN and will appear as a system on the network. You can then connect as if it were a real PC on your network
<benbloom> so escott, I mv'd the .thunderbird dir, purged the thunderbird install and reinstalled it and the problem persists!
<IHateHavingToReg> ActionParsnip thanks, one more question - does a telnet server automatically start up?
<Thirtysixway> I mean I would imagine a very hacky script could be done to mess with the boot loader settings, just curious if there's any other way
<iceroot> IHateHavingToReg: is there a reason why you need a telnet-daemon?
<escott> benbloom, odd. sounds like a library issue but i dont know what one it would be
<ActionParsnip> IHateHavingToReg: by default it will add to the startup and start after install.
<benbloom> I did just install a bunch of i386 libs for my webcam. could that have something to do with it?
<escott> benbloom, doubtful
<Bsims> how good is gaming in a windows vm?
<benbloom> escott, how would you decribe the problem? I can't think of the right words.
<guest_> hola
<escott> benbloom, you might try installing the old version of thunderbird out of /var/apt/cache
<guest_> hola alguien habla espa~nol ?
<escott> !es | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guest_> escott, thz !
<Nowayz> if I chmod 777 -R / then chown myself -R /  will it fix my permission failure
<Bsims> Nowayz: what is the error?
<ActionParsnip> Nowayz: no,  most of the files are owned by root
<Nowayz> I typed chmod 666 -R /
<Nowayz> I AM root
<color> does anyone know what it means to have a ton of arp requests flooding the network?
<Nowayz> uhh arp poisoning
<gryphus71> do you know a solution to redirect all my applications by a proxy socks ? (socks-friendly and not)
<Bsims> Nowayz: I just came in what are you trying to do
<dr_willis> gryphus71:  ive heard of 'transparent proxies' but never set one up
<color> Nowayz: do you know of any way I can fix / check this?
<escott> Nowayz, no. consider your system compromised. what does ls -l /etc/shadow say?
<Nowayz> Bsims: i typed chmod 666 -R / and my whole os got fried, I was GOING to type chmod 666 -R ./
<Bsims> ouch
<Nowayz> tiny typo though
<Bsims> Nowayz: ya now know the diffrence between God and root; God forgives
<Nowayz> LOL
<Nowayz> Well the small directory was owned by root after some software I installed
<Bsims> back the data off and reinstall, ya will never get the default permissions back
<Nowayz> and I was changing perms for global access
<Nowayz> missed that dot though
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here mind helping me out with my hardware acceleration?  I still can't get it working.  Ubuntu 11.04, Intel HD 3000 and nVidia GeForce 520M, both controlled via Optimus.  I've tried this https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Troubleshooting and https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Upgrading-on-Ubuntu , and after resetting numerous times I still have no luck.
<Nowayz> OH BlueProtoman
<Nowayz> I actually have the exact same graphics chipset on my ubuntu install
<Bsims> Nowayz: could be worse I did this once as root "rm -r * .log"
<blognewb> Hey guys can i convert a Mac External hard drive for use in an ubuntu pc?
<gryphus71> dr_willis, ok thx ;)
<Nowayz> use ironhide
<Bsims> Nowayz: notice the problem?
<Nowayz> LOL
<dr_willis> blognewb:  repartion and reformat it.. and it should work
<Nowayz> that's unfortunate
<Bsims> Nowayz: I can steer you to a quite good rsync script I wrote
<Nowayz> BlueProtoman: uninstall anything you did with bumblebee, add the repo for ironhide, and install ironhide
<Nowayz> One that coppies permissions i hope
<Nowayz> There we go I got my OS to boot at least
<stoneguy> join ubuntu-classroom
<BlueProtoman> Nowayz: I don't think Ironhide is supported anymore.
<stoneguy> join #ubuntu-classroom
<Nowayz> BlueProtoman: Ironhide is a continuation of bumblebee from what I read, i thought it was bumblebee that was no longer being updated
<stoneguy> join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<BlueProtoman> Will do.
<BlueProtoman> Nowayz: I heard otherwise.
<gryphus71> blognewb, do you try a reboot after connect your disk and a format (ext4 or other) ?
<blognewb> gryphus71 what was that?
<Nowayz> BlueProtoman: either way ironhide works like a charm, and is able to toggle on/off the secondary card whenever its being used or not
<Bsims> Nowayz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/825901/
<Bsims> it copies all permissions etc, I run it once a week
<Nowayz> thank you!
<BlueProtoman> Nowayz: Well, that stopped working for me at one point, and I was advised to switch.
<Nowayz> I only wish I had ALREADY run this
<_John> How do I write random text to a file? I thought it was "cat /dev/random > file" but it's not working
<Nowayz> What stopped working?
<Bsims> Nowayz: it will even alow for a nearly bare metal restor
<gryphus71> blognewb, read doc on ubuntu website about gparted to format your external disk (and erase all)
<Ben64> _John: /dev/random is slow, you can use /dev/urandom
<dr_willis> _John:  that may get you binary data and non printable characters. not just ascii text.
<Bsims> Nowayz: best part, want to restore just one file? plug in the drive cand copy it
<Ben64> _John: but /dev/urandom isn't really random
<Nowayz> BlueProtoman: did you have the repo installed, because it broke for me and I just ran apt-get upgrade and all was well
<escott> _John, also don't cat from those devices they have no EOF
<blognewb> gryphus71 thank you
<BlueProtoman> Nowayz: Yes, I did have the repo installed.
<Bsims> Nowayz: rsync is your friend
<_John> escott: I know
<dr_willis> _John:  perhaps tell us why you are wantign to do this?
<BlueProtoman> For both Ironhide and Bumblebee.
<_John> Ben64: Meh, anything that writes crap to it
<Nowayz> BlueProtoman: you had BOTH installed at once?
<BlueProtoman> Nowayz: Not at once, Bumblebee prompted me to remove Ironhide, so I did.
<Vexiant> Yo, does anyone know how to get Tor/Vidalia to pick up Chromium? It picks up Firefox, but even then, it will only work on Firefox if I change my proxy setting and make a system wide change. But still, it works on everything other than Chromium.
<BlueProtoman> And things worked fine directly after installing Bumblebee.  It's only the past five days that I've been having trouble.
<Vexiant> Note: If I make a system wide change through Chromium :v
<ActionParsnip> Vexiant: set the proxy in chromiu manually
<dr_willis> Vexiant:  i dont recall needing to do a 'system wide change'  - each browser can have its own proxy setting. there some plugins for each to help manage the settings.
<Vexiant> I did put them in manually
<dr_willis> I definatly wouldent want a 'system wide change' of my proxy settings...
<Nowayz> there is software to proxy anything
<_John> In "ls -l", does it tell you the size of the file in bits or bytes
<dr_willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Vexiant> If I do a system wide change via Chromium, it works on everything. But it still won't on Chromium :P
<ActionParsnip> _John: or use:  du -h filename
<Vexiant> hmm
<_John> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<dr_willis> I think the term 'system wide change' is perhaps not being used correctly.. but i have to go to work now. :)
<Nowayz> I found it!
<Vexiant> let me see
<Nowayz> check out proxychains, it is able to proxy any application using sockets
<Vexiant> nope, I' mright
<Vexiant> it is being used correctly
 * Bsims lols and considers writing a wrapper for my bash script in python as it has purty progress bars
<Nowayz> Vexiant: proxychains should work
<Vexiant> what's a proxychain?
<dr_willis> !info proxychain
<ubottu> Package proxychain does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> :_
<Nowayz> its software that lets you proxy any application
<Vexiant> Ahh, I'll Google it
<Vexiant> thanks
<Nowayz> for example you would use the command proxychain firefox
<Bsims> _John: ls -lh
<Nowayz> http://proxychains.sourceforge.net/ i think
<dr_willis> Tor works with a proxy anyway ;)  so not sure why you would need to use proxychains  with it.
<Nowayz> if he wants to proxy any application using a socks4/5 proxy he would have to...
<diverdude> How large is a single entry in a modern RAM block? Is it 1 byte?
<Nowayz> you cannot easily proxy ANY program using tor
<Nowayz> or at least not that I know of
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> using tor for some programs is  not a good idea.
<gryphus71> like downloads ..
<krazed> Hmm, why are the seperators so ugly in gnome3?
<Bsims> krazed: wouldn't know I use gnome just long enough to install synaptic and then kde
<Nowayz> WHY use something complicated like squid when proxychain can easily encapsulate the sockets
<dr_willis> squid can do it for your whole lan/coporation/whatever
<krazed> Bsims, well Unity isn't customizable enough... but KDE eh, hmmmm.
<Nowayz> it's a caching proxy though not an actual socks proxy
<benbloom> escott, I'm not sure how to install the old version of thunderbird do i use apt? or dpkg?
<Nowayz> so if you wanted to get real benefit just use the direct route
<Bsims> krazed: try xfce?
<dr_willis> !pin | benbloom
<ubottu> benbloom: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dr_willis> benbloom:  if the old version is in the repos yu can 'pin' the old version and use it.
<escott> benbloom, you should be able to use either to install the *.deb but I usually would use dpkg
<benbloom> k. thanks to you both dr_willis and escott
<Nowayz> Yeah penning is a pain, way easier to just google for the package and get it that way
<escott> diverdude, google for cpu cache lines
<Bsims> benbloom: check /var/cache/apt/archives/ ya may already have the old version
<krazed> Bsims, i'm actually gonna try out KDE on 11.10, I'm pretty sure you can but can I put all my taskbar-ish stuff on the bottom of the screen? OCD and Unity don't get along
<Bsims> yeah its all on the bottom by default krazed
<krazed> I figured as much; thanks.
<Ilaria> hi
<benbloom> Bsims, escott looks like the version in /var/cache/apt/archives is the current one
<benbloom> prob becuase i reinstalled it?
<Ilaria> CiAoOoOoO a tutti
<Ilaria> modernbob :**************************************
<Ilaria> Morpheus :**************************************
<modernbob> ah yes
<xx4h> :o
<Nowayz> whyyyyy does apt-get not have the feature to reset permissions like RHEL and Solaris contain
<Bsims> benbloom: possibly
<Bsims> http://home.comcast.net/~bmsims1/Desktop-2012-02-01.jpg lol my desktop... as the person I did it for got ate in a netsplit
<Bsims> Nowayz: apt-get remove --purge $foo; apt-get install $foo
<krazed> KDE is beautiful.... why would anyone choose unity over this?
<Nowayz> Bims: yum can reset the entire OS permissions on the files IN PLACE
<Bsims> Nowayz: file a bugreport with severity wishlist
<Nowayz> Why the heck doesn't ubuntu come installed with aptitude is what I want to know
<Bsims> Nowayz: I've wondered that myself, though with synaptic
<Nowayz> my os is broken i literally can do almost nothing
<Nowayz> I just need to list the names of all my installed packages, and copy my sources
<brerrabbit> What all does the installer download when installing?
<Nowayz> to make my reinstall easier
<Bsims> Nowayz: can I make it a little easier for ya,
<Nowayz> That would thrill me, i'm trying to find a way to list packages so I can dump them to a doc
<Nowayz> but I need to install aptitude
<krazed> Bsims, thanks for the suggestion. I'm pretty satisfied with KDE.
<Bsims> Nowayz: dpkg -l |awk '{print $2}'|tail -n+6| wc -l) packages installed" > Installed_Files.txt
<Nowayz> that will for sure get EVERYTHING
<Nowayz> Bsims: I would hate to have like one package missing and not know what the hell it was lol
<urlin2u> Nowayz, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software  will put a text file in home that has all installed.
<Bsims> Nowayz: no its this dpkg -l |awk '{print $2}' > Installed_Packages.txt
<krazed> Anyone using their iPhone in sync with a ubuntu setup?
<Bsims> Nowayz: that will make a list of every package installed on your pc
<Bsims> with only program name
<Nowayz> I wont be TOO heartbroken in this case since at least my superficial stuff is saved in my home directory
<xx4h> gn8
<Bsims> Nowayz: alternate way http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<urlin2u> Nowayz, this will reinstall it all in a new set up if you have all the repos that were in the original. dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<urlin2u> followed by Code: dselect
<j0eyfatone> Hi there
<Nowayz> thanks for that tip
<j0eyfatone> can someone help me with some code? very simple
<Bsims> j0eyfatone: I can take a look at it but I am no programmer
<Nowayz> Bsims: I'm used to using RHEL so it's a bit different, but all my repos are in sources.list right?
<testbimmel> xx4h: ?
<Nowayz> I'm a programmer
<Bsims> Nowayz: yes
<Bsims> the url I posted has advice for DeadRat
<j0eyfatone> this is what i need help with http://pastebin.com/VFLnhCgG
<j0eyfatone> that has my code, as well as links to the tutorial i followed
<j0eyfatone> pptp :)
 * Bsims knows nothing about Iphones sorry
<Nowayz> ls -a
<Nowayz> oops wrong keyboard
<j0eyfatone> thanks anyway Bsims :)
<j0eyfatone> i just am puzzled as to why I can connect to my VPN for 0.1 seconds? unsure of what it means
<Nowayz> are you just trying to proxy
<j0eyfatone> my server is USA based, so yes :P
<Nowayz> if your server is running linux you can easily ssh proxy
<j0eyfatone> yep, Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<Nowayz> which is SSL encrypted obviously, and it should get you past any kind of internet filters
<j0eyfatone> really?
<Nowayz> Check out SSH's -D switch
<Ilaria> really?
<Nowayz> yes really
<DinoMuffin> ssh tunnels are the best thing ever
<Nowayz> SSH creates a socks proxy tunnel, and you can use proxychains to proxify any application you want
<j0eyfatone> via terminal on my iphone?
<j0eyfatone> or the server
<Nowayz> all the server has to do is run linux
<Nowayz> assuming your ssh is setup with default perms
<Nowayz> I didn't realize it was for an iphone though
<j0eyfatone> haha ya.
<Nowayz> does the application you're trying to prxy support socks ?
<jameslordhz> why i can run service mysql status, but cannot run service mysql stop?
<jameslordhz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825926/
<j0eyfatone> i'm unsure. i was hoping to get the VPN working, because i am able to connect to a free VPN (hotspotshield)
<j0eyfatone> but I can't connect to my own
<Guest31072> hello
<Nowayz> yeah since you're on a phone it would be a pain to try to get socks working most likely, unless you're a developer
<j0eyfatone> not in the least
<Nowayz> you would have to compile proxychains yourself
<Nowayz> on your phone
<Nowayz> lol
<j0eyfatone> so is the VPN out of the picture or the socks, i'm unsure
<Nowayz> socks is pretty much out of the picture unless you can find an app that uses socks to act as a proxy for the phone
<j0eyfatone> alright. so is there any reason pptp gives me "Connection terminated." after a "connection of 0.1 minutes"
<etyrnal> what do i need to do to get an ATI Radeon 7500 running GREAT under Ubunu 11.04 ?
<Nowayz> That's the thing, I have not used VPN on anything but windows, so it would be impossible for me to help you debug yours
<Nowayz> Without learning everything from scratch...
<j0eyfatone> i'm attempting to pinpoint if the problem is with my VPS or my router. hopefully i'll figure out the config for both soon
<Nowayz> your router most likely isn't the problem unless you mean a router in front of your VPS
<Nowayz> if you have an option to install windows instead of linux I would do that on your server
<Nowayz> It's much easier to install a VNC in windows with the wizard if you ask me
<j0eyfatone> no, i mean home (linksys running custom dd-wrt firmware). the server is a VPS in california :)
<j0eyfatone> i guess i'll ask the dd-wrt irc.
<j0eyfatone> thanks for your time Nowayz, it is greatly appreciated
<Nowayz> If he had just googled a socks proxy iphone app he could have just used that
<urlin2u> etyrnal, take a look at this wiki, that is about the limit I have in this area. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<tfittsy> does anyone here use a web control panel with ubuntu and would recommend it?
<Nowayz> Web control panel for what?
<Nowayz> You're talking about the server?
<Nowayz> tfittsy: Server or Desktop??
<tfittsy> server
<tfittsy> 10.04
<Nowayz> For a free CP I normally use CentOS because you can use kloxo which has basically everything you could ever want on web CP, all fully configurable
<Nowayz> I don't know if anything similar exists for Ubuntu
<Nowayz> I you are confident you can operate well using CentOS which is RHEL, then that would be my suggestion
<Nowayz> it's noobie friendly
<tfittsy> I've been using centos but I'm getting tired of it being outdated
<Nowayz> did you UPDATE it?
<Nowayz> there is a new version
<tfittsy> it's on a hosted dedicated server so I can't just nuke it and start over
<urlin2u> Nowayz, centos still using gnome 2?
<Nowayz> CentOS 6.2 is extremely new
<Nowayz> as of Dec, 2011 lol
<Nowayz> yeah centos x stuff is really old
<Nowayz> but that's not what the focus is really
<GTRsdk> Hello. What should be used for changing audio volume (like the earphones or master volume)?
<Nowayz> uhh the mixer
<tfittsy> how old is 5.7?
<urlin2u> Nowayz, I had it installed for awhile seemed quite usable. :D
<Nowayz> 5.7 is actually pretty ancient
<Nowayz> Yeah urlin2u, I actually had it on a really old laptop with very good success
<Singularityphd> Greetings
<hydrox24> Singularityphd: indeed, good sir.
<Nowayz> tfittsy: Centos 5.7 is running on the old RHEL kernel, but if you get 6.2 it's running the latest redhat has to offer
<Nowayz> tfittsy: If you don't like the packages the CentOS repos restrict you to (which are all verified to be safe and compat.)  you can just use the epel repo or anything similar
<Singularityphd> Does any one have updates on the new ubuntu concept designs?
<Singularityphd> @hydrox24 whats up?
<interlude> Would anyone know how I could setup an access control list for SSH connections to my system?
<Nowayz> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-deny-or-restrict-access-to-users-and-groups.html
<hydrox24> interlude: do you want to be able to control which MAC addresses are permitted to connect via ssh?
<Nowayz> I assumed he meant users
<Nowayz> That link should explain it
<DinoMuffin> AllowUsers <users here> in your sshd_conf
<Nowayz> yep, same thing with groups, and DenyUsers DenyGroups etc for revoking access
<interlude> hydrox24: It's not necessary but might me useful
<interlude> if it's not too complex to setup
<mijk> hey, how can I make a USB stick formatted with FAT32 bootable using MacOS? I used unetbootin to try to make a bootable USB stick but it doesn't boot on the PC
<DinoMuffin> mac address filtering?
<xangua> mijk: did you follow the instructions on ubuntu.com ¿
<DinoMuffin> It's pretty much a waste of time
<Nowayz> couldn't you just use iptables and check the port
<Nowayz> if wrong mac+port drop connection
<bb05> this the general channel to ask questions about failed repo installs?
<Nowayz> idk if ssh lets you filter by default or not, never tried
<Nowayz> bb05: you can ask about pretty much anything
<DinoMuffin> oh, filtering mac through ssh?
<DinoMuffin> I tought he meant on his router
<kanti> Hey, I have trouble getting a torrent to dl
<DinoMuffin> Why would you need to do that?
<bb05> can we link paste2 ?
<Nowayz> sure
<flowerpot> If I remove the 'quiet' argument from the kernel entry in the grub menu entry that I use to boot Ubuntu, I see lots of text flow past as Ubuntu boots.  Those lines that look like [     40.23423 ] blah blah blah blah -- are they output from Grub, from the Linux kernel, or something else?
<kanti> When I try to dl it with transmission it says "Couldn"t add corrupt torrent". I dled the torrent yesterday though on a friends computer, and am dling other torrents today.
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: that would be your dmesg
<kanti> So Im not sure what the problem is (though I know the torrent should work)
<flowerpot> DinoMuffin, so it's the kernel?
<Nowayz> The torrent is probably corrupt
<DinoMuffin> yes
<bb05> http://paste2.org/p/1891425 linux kernel update fails.
<Nowayz> kanti:I suggest using Deluge anway
<flowerpot> DinoMuffin, could anything else write to dmesg?
<kanti> Nowayz: I dled the same torrent on two diffs computers yestarday though
<kanti> *yesterday
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: like what?
<flowerpot> DinoMuffin, I dunno.  I don't even know what the # on the left means, so I'm pretty clueless when it comes to dmesg.
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: dmesg is reserved for the kernel message buffer
<Nowayz> kanti: Try using installing Deluge it's a far better client with pretty much unparalled features
<kanti> links to it?
<kanti> im kinda new to linux
<kanti> and when i went to their site there were like 6 diff dls
<flowerpot> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu server on my box.  I get the flood of boot messages after GRUB loads the kernel and boots it, but then the screen goes black....trying to troubleshoot it
<Nowayz> sudo apt-get install deluge
<flowerpot> it's a default install, so I can't imagine what the problem is :(
<hashln> hello
<hashln> id like to run fdisk on my usb drive, but ubuntu is saying i cant because it is a directory
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: hmm
<hashln> what am i doing wrong
<kanti> nowayz
<lol> Hello
<kanti> it says 404 on a lot of em when trying to dl it
<flowerpot> DinoMuffin, is dmesg output always recorded to a file in the filesystem that i can view later on?
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: what version of ubuntu server are you trying to install?
<kanti> When I run it in the terminal
<flowerpot> 10.04
<flowerpot> i386
<Nowayz> run sudo apt-get install deluge in the terminal
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: it is if it's installed to the harddrive
<Nowayz> it should be part of ubuntus official repo
<lol> Im having a very very weird network issue i've done a lot fo poking around and can't find any solution, I am no noob to linux, actually I have used gentoo for a while
<lol> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100095/wired-networking-issues
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: looks like it's a known issue with 10.04 server though
<lol> Only two months ago 11.10 was working fine on this exact machine, the problem it has only started with this install
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<lol> anyone have any clue?
<flowerpot> Ubuntu 10.04 i386 on a Dell Precision 360.  GRUB boots, and it seems to load the kernel / ramdisk OK, but the screen goes black after the dmesg flood.. .. just now modified the kernel entry in itthe grub menu to remove 'quiet' and include 'initcall_debug' and 'boot_delay=500' to see if I can see where it dies.
<DinoMuffin> flowerpot: try the solutions in that link
<lori> i need help with  something
<hashln> how do I run fdisk on my usb stick with ubuntu
<hashln> i tried but it is saying that it is a directory
<Guest87174> i bought a digital camera/webcam and got the disk installed
<Guest87174> my problem is that when i plug the camera into the usb port it says cannnot find
<Guest87174> do i need to open something to access the usb port
<Guest87174> and do i plug it into the front or back of my computer
<lol> Guest87174: try running gstreamer-properties and go to the input tab
<lol> Vide tab
<lol> Video*
<lol> Under video go to device input and hit test
<Guest87174> okay i try it old on be right back
<lol> SO does anyone have any idea what's up with my network
<lol> If I can't find help in the next couple days, I won't let ubuntu waste hdd space anymore and wipe
<hashln> u try another distro yet
<lol> hash1n: me?
<Guest87174> hey lol
<hashln> yes lol
<Guest87174> where do i find gstreamers
<lol> hash1n: im an ex gentoo user, used suse for a few months
<lol> Guest87174: yes?
<Guest87174> where would i find the gstreamers at
<lol> press alt+f2
<lol> and type in gstreamer-properties
<lol> if you can't find it
<Guest87174> okay LOL my computer says no file on record
<Nowayz> "im ugly and poor and have no friends, and the answer is to install ubuntu?"
<lol> alright
<lol> if gstreamer-properties isn't their try to open the software centre and install it
<Guest87174> okay i try it be right back
<RiXtEr-home> hey guys, been using a pptp vpn with no issues, but I would like it if all my traffic didn't get routed though the vpn, I am having a bit of trouble figuring it out.
<davez0r> redirect question: $ foo < blah.txt will input the contents of blah.txt to foo. How can I input a char of string of chars to foo?
<xangua> lol just run "gstreamer-properties"
<lol> I know, im telling someone else to run
<lol> they say its not on their system
<DinoMuffin> davez0r: try "echo "string here" > foo
<davez0r> oh, so echo must be used?
<davez0r> hmmm
<Nowayz> perl or bash?
<davez0r> bash
<dlentz> apy-get install gnome-media
<dlentz> *apt
<Nowayz> i dunno then, not done much bas
<Nowayz> I do everything the long way in py/pl normally haha
<lol> alright.. can someone help me with my issue please?
<davez0r> nice
<davez0r> thanks
<lol> I've used so many distros on this machine including ubuntu 11.10, they all worked fine (except gentoo :P) but now on this new 11.10 install i have this weird networking issue
<lol> Can someone help me with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100095/wired-networking-issues
<lol> *sigh*
<quiescens> DinoMuffin, davez0r: not a good idea that will create or potentially overwrite a file called foo, instead you can use: echo "string" | foo
<lol> Well now I have to choose between fedora and arch
<lol> >.<
<quiescens> flip a coin
<DinoMuffin> quiescens: good catch. you're right
<DinoMuffin> i still mix those two up every now and then
<Nowayz> Fedora!
<daniel_> I'm having some usb issues on 11.04
<lol> Well either way good bye ubuntu
<ome> What is the defualt web server that comes with windows ?
<ome> s/windows/ubuntu
<lol> Windows doesn't have one
<lol> Microsoft offers IIS
<ome> and why I can't find any config for it ?
<iceroot> ome: there is not webserver by default
<Nowayz> doesn't have what?
<lol> a webserver
<ome> iceroot: /var/www is for ?
<Nowayz> What does that have to do with the wired network issues
<iceroot> ome: the webserver you will install
<Nowayz> ohh rofl
<iceroot> ome: but there is no webserver installed by default
<Nowayz> IIS is a pretty good webserver :\
<iceroot> ome: but the most common webserver on linux/unix and the rest of the world is apache2
<iceroot> Nowayz: and offtopic here
<Nowayz> iceroot: lightpd
<ome> iceroot: makes sense.
<ome> I just looked into the apache2 config, and there is the defualt thing.
<iceroot> ome: sudo apt-get install apache2 if you want the apache2 webserver
<Nowayz> lightpd can handle a far larger load then apache, it's easy to setup, and it faster
<Nowayz> and it supports nearly all of the same features, minus an identicle mod api obviously
<jeffrey_> hi
<JackAnansi> Hey, I'm trying to run some python code via double-click. I added the #! command to the start of the file, chmod'd it to be executable, and it doesn't work. It brings up the "Execute" / "Execute in Terminal" window, but both options do nothing.
<daniel_> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to properly recognize things I connect via usb
<lol> is it #!/bin/python ?
<jeffrey_> i trying to install java 7 on my ubuntu 11.10
<Nowayz> #!/usr/bin/env python
<JackAnansi> it's #!/usr/bin/env/ python3
<Nowayz> that's what the shabang should be
<iceroot> lol: /usr/bin/python
<lol> whoops forgot /usr
<hydrox24> jeffrey_: what is going wrong?
<Nowayz> #!/usr/bin/env python should use the default python install
<lol> Well both fedora and arch are download quite fast
<urlin2u> daniel_, like?
<jeffrey_> it not showing java 7 version it just showing i still have java 6.22 version
<hydrox24> jeffrey_: how did you try to update java?
<JackAnansi> Nowayz: I coded it in python3, but 2.7 is the default on the machine
<KC-45> is there anyway i can make my screen brighter?
<Guest87174> LOL do i have to reboot my computer after i install software
<KC-45> when i run windows...its alot brighter
<KC-45> now im on ubuntu...its kinda dark
<lol> No
<JackAnansi> but even with the #! line, it's not executing\
<iceroot> Guest87174: no
<Nowayz> oh then you do need to set it manually to your python3
<jeffrey_> thou sofware store center
<Guest87174> ok im gonna try to run gstreamers as soon as it installs
<daniel_> @urlin2u, Like my sansa fuze will only have the sd card slot detected and I can't safely eject it. Also my Droid X will not detect either. Whenever this problem occurs my computer freezes on shutdown as well
<urlin2u> Guest87174, only if your told to.
<iceroot> Guest87174: there are only 3 programs which needs a reboot so the newer version will be used complety, dbus, libc and the linux-kernel
<Nowayz> whereis python3 should help if you're not sure
<davez0r> hey noobs, there's a cooler way than echo
<Guest87174> ok ty im not very good with these things
<JackAnansi> python3 is in the same place python is
<Guest87174> im new at this stuff
<hydrox24> KC-45: just change the theme
<iceroot> Guest87174: no problem, you are welcome, feel free to ask your questions here
<davez0r> ./blah <<< input
<Guest87174> ok ty iceroot
<urlin2u> daniel_, the sanza is a firmware problem, check the web I had one, the rest never used a droid. What release are you running?
<Nowayz> KC-45: get a brighter monitor?
<jeffrey_> so can you help me to get java 7 to install on my ubntu 11.10
<hydrox24> jeffrey_: use this command to choose the default java for the system to use
<hydrox24> jeffrey_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<iceroot> jeffrey_: oracle or openjdk?
<daniel_> @urlin2u, It's not the fuze because both devices illicit the error.
<hydrox24> jeffrey_: also, please be patient and don't ask a question twice in a short period of time
<jeffrey_> ok
<Guest87174> i be back in few minutes
<hydrox24> Guest87174: OK
<KC-45> lol
<KC-45> ok
<KC-45> ill try changing themes
<urlin2u> daniel_, the sanza has problems on its own is what I meant.
<hydrox24> KC-45: are you using the default ubuntu 11.10 install (you haven't made modifications?)
<KC-45> modifications?
<KC-45> ive installed a few programs...if that counts
<urlin2u> daniel_, of being read nothing on shutdowns that I saw.
<KC-45> and ummm...ive changed the background image to one of the given ones
<KC-45> thats about it
<jeffrey_> ok nothern is happning
<Guest87174> ok how do i find input tab
<Nowayz> KC-45: I suggest downloading MORE themes becaue the default ones are really crap looking
<KC-45> okie dokie
<daniel_> @urlin2u, I'm using Rockbox on the fuze. There isn't anything wrong with it because I've already done a fresh format and reinstall of Rockbox
<KC-45> and i get those?...in the software center?
<Nowayz> softlooks or something like that is pretty slick looking
<KC-45> or u meant...googling some?
<Nowayz> you have to google them I think
<Guest87174> hey iceroot
<Nowayz> Just download them, and they should open with the software center
<Nowayz> They will then pop up in the themes list
<KC-45> ok
<jeffrey_> ok can i make java 7 open up in software center
<Nowayz> best place to get java is
<Nowayz> java.com
<JackAnansi> could the file not opening be because of LXTerminal? Can it not open files from the file manager?
<TheYsNoi> let's have a lunch now...
<researcher123> On Ubuntu 11.10 ,64 bit I had good speed until last week.Suddenly slowed down.What can be done
<irvie> hey, what's the best way to set up an smtp server on 10.04 for use by my drupal 7 install/php.ini on the same box? i want to close off any relaying from elsewhere
<urlin2u> daniel_, cool the best thing here to get help is just giving details of what the problem is including the app or device, that was all I was phishing for, rather then "I'm having some usb issues on 11.04"
<jeffrey_> i need help to install it on my unbuntu 11.10 java 7 after i download it from java.com
<Nowayz> open the terminal
<jeffrey_> ok
<daniel_> @urlin2u, I was just trying to get a response before overwelming posts with information
<Nowayz> browser to the directory
<jeffrey_> what next
<Nowayz> chmod +x java*
<Nowayz> or Java* i forget
<daniel_> @urlin2u, I've just found that lsusb will freeze up when run after trying to plug the device in and failing
<Nowayz> or whatever the filename is obviously
<urlin2u> daniel_, cool, a little hint helps been here awhile so just a heads up.
<daniel_> @urlin2u, lsusb -v freezes without displaying any information at all and fdisk -l doesn't display any usb devices
<Guest87174> can someone tell me how to check if usb port is working
<flowerpot> DinoMuffin, adding the option 'nomodeset' fixed it.
<flowerpot> thanks!
<DinoMuffin> cool :)
<DinoMuffin> np
<Guest87174> i need some help
<Guest87174> my usb ports are not working
<Guest87174> then agian i have no idea what i am doing
<daniel_> Well it looks like someone else might have the same trouble as me
<Oregon> Guest87174: Did you ever have usb working with ubuntu?
<daniel_> I'll be back
<Guest87174> i just got this computer
<Guest87174> i have no idea
<biffbaxter> Did you look at lsusb?
<Oregon> Guest87174: did you make sure to check more than one device? and all the usb ports?
<Oregon> yea goto teh terminal and type lsusb and see what it says
<Guest87174> OREGON how do you do that?
<Oregon> (you can goto the terminal by typing alt + f2) and type gnome-terminal
<Oregon> or you can find the terminal in your menu
<Oregon> then type: lsusb
<Oregon> and see if any devices come up
<Guest87174> ok itry it i be rite back
<Oregon> it should list the devices attached via usb
<Oregon> i'll brb too
<urlin2u> Oregon, PDX. :D
<bb05> what would cause linux kernel update to fail? here's my log http://paste2.org/p/1891425
<Olte> hello , i will ask again , anyone know how to help me with my microphone ?
<Olte> sound works well but microphone no :(
<bb05> i installed the e1000e network driver as its a bug in the latest ubuntu (no network support)
<Guest87174> is the terminalcalled terminal server client by chance?
<danub> hey all. got a question about my power management settings. if i leave my server inactive for x amount of time, i can't ssh into the system unless i log into the console. why is that and where do i change it to never turn off the network?>
<Blackadder> Hi can anyone tell me what is the best way to manage IP tables on Ubuntu server. I tried Bastille but it does not address IP filterning
<Oregon> urlin2u: Whats PDX? portland airport?
<urlin2u> Oregon, yeah, justa refrence I live in oregon.
<Oregon> Blackadder: I've just used the terminal directly to manage ip tables...that and I love firestarter which manages ip tables (firewall)
<biffbaxter> Firestarter is a nice easy option
<Oregon> urlin2u: cool I live in Eugene, but if you wanna talk about it we should talk in ubuntu-offtopic
<chaos_zero> hello, i have been trying to set up a bind9 nameserver to host a website. I have bind9 configured on the server. the domain name provides is asking for a web address of the name server...i cant put the IP of the server i have, it has to be a regular web address..what do i put?
<biffbaxter> I'm flying hone to odx
<Oregon> its good to learn how ip tables work as well, and use the terminal
<Guest87174> OREGON i typed in what you told me with the alt f2 it tells me not found and something child process
<Blackadder> so u are appending direct from terminal
<biffbaxter> Pdx tomorrow
<urlin2u> Oregon, don't need to just chuckled when I saw your nic.
<Guest87174> i dont understand what am i doing wrong
<Oregon> Guest87174: you are using ubuntu right?
<Blackadder> what is firestarter is that in Ubuntu repository
<Blackadder> ?
<Oregon> yes it is
<Oregon> its in the repositorie
<Oregon> its a firewall (sortof) more like a tool to manage you're ip tables
<Guest87174> all i know is it runs on chrome
<Blackadder> I just need to stop static IP's trying to connect to my server thats all I need it for
<Oregon> Guest87174:  When you move you're mouse to the left do you see a menu???
<daniel_> I'm still having the trouble with my usb drive. It wont' recognize my devices and lsusb freezes. Fdisk doesn't display the drive as being there. I can't safely  remove the drive and it causes Ubuntu to freeze on shutdown
<Guest87174> guess it ubuntu OREGON my server runs on chrome
<Oregon> Guest87174: what lead you to the ubuntu room?
<biffbaxter> Chrome....ahhh
<Blackadder> does firestarter work from terminal I do not have a graphic interface purely command line geek
<Oregon> Guest87174: I thought chrome is a web browser...ubuntu is an operating system
<Oregon> is chrome an OS?
<Oregon> as well?
<Guest87174> my friend told me that you all are computer wizards and could help me
<bobo37773> Blackadder: Then just use iptables
<biffbaxter> Firestarter GUI...
<Guest87174> OREGON what is OS
<Oregon> oh their is chromium OS
<biffbaxter> Chrome googleOS for laptop likely
<Oregon> operating system....its what controls you're computer....(software wise)...windows 7 is an operating system
<biffbaxter> Linux based but ni
<Oregon> Ubuntu is an operating system
<biffbaxter> No term likely
<Olte> there is any way to reset all drivers on ubuntu ?
<Oregon> In order to help you, we have to know what OS you are running
<Blackadder> do u know the command line to filter certain IP's I have allowed SSH & port 80www & dropped the rest
<Guest87174> Oregon it linux and i have desktop
<Oregon> Guest87174: okay...well you need to find the terminal for me...
<dreakuld> hellllllllllllllooo everyone
<biffbaxter> Desktop no chrome os...ha
<Oregon> Guest87174: their should be a menu and you should see the terminal
<urlin2u> Olte, not that I know of, but if you outline your trouble somebody may help. :D
<Blackadder> save me time going  through the tutorila
<Blackadder> tutorial
<biffbaxter> Got to get to terminal
<Guest87174> okay ORegon i will check hold on
<Olte> urlin2u: i asked 5 times today and no one answered , my microphone not works
<Olte> it was working before but i changed something in synaptic package manager and it stopped work
<urlin2u> Olte, synaptic has a history.
<biffbaxter> Version?
<Olte> where i can check history ?
<urlin2u> Olte, hold on I will oipen mine.
<urlin2u> open
<Olte> ok thanks
<Guest87174> OREGON i have a list that say accessories,preferences,internet,system tools,programming,etc.  I see no terminal listed
<dreakuld> anyone know how to get minecraft working on ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 ????????
<Oregon> Guest87174: its usually under accessories
<Guest87174> ok brb
<biffbaxter> Look in access
<dreakuld> anyone know how to get minecraft working on ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 ????????
<urlin2u> Olte, file-history  top panel left
<dreakuld> anyone know how to get minecraft working on ubuntu netbook edition 10.04 ????????
<DinoMuffin> dreakuld: chances are high that it won't run well at all
<dreakuld> :P
<biffbaxter> Minecraft gotta run Java native not openjava
<Guest87174> OREgoN IT SAY LXterminal
<dreakuld> DinoMuffin: but its JAVA
<Guest87174> now what do i do
<dreakuld> i use sun java
<DinoMuffin> dreakuld: I know, and that's part of the problem
<DinoMuffin> dreakuld: it's still going to run horrible
<dreakuld> DinoMuffin: i installed JRE
<biffbaxter> Netbook not likely I've run it barely
<Oregon> Guest87174 type: lsusb
<Guest87174> ok brb
<dr_willis> it may need a specific version of java - check the moinecraft homepage
<DinoMuffin> I'm on a laptop with an i5 and intelGMA
<DinoMuffin> it' runs horrible
<Oregon> Guest87174: that should list all attached usb devices
<DinoMuffin> a netbook won't stand a chance
<biffbaxter> It will
<biffbaxter> Likely poulsbo chipset
<Olte> Commit Log for Wed Feb  1 13:30:34 2012
<Olte> Zainstalowano następujące pakiety:
<Olte> linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.0.0-14-generic
<DinoMuffin> dreakuld: if you really want to try it, envoke it with: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<DinoMuffin> adjust the memory parameters as needed
<dreakuld_> DinoMuffin: my friends playing minecraft on ubuntu
<urlin2u> Olte, generally use pastebin, all I can say from that is alsa is part of the sound, not an area I'm real sure in really
<biffbaxter> Olte....
<DinoMuffin> dreakuld: the OS isn't the issue, it's the hardware
<dreakuld_> DinoMuffin: why
<dreakuld_> DinoMuffin: i got intel hardware
<biffbaxter> Open term
<DinoMuffin> dreakuld: minecraft is not an efficent game
<DinoMuffin> at all
<Guest87174> Oreegon it gives me Bus 002 device 015 linux device,  BUS 002 device 001 id number linux foundation 1.1 root hub
<dreakuld_> DinoMuffin: i dont get what u say
<Oregon> Guest87174: What devices do you have attached that arent working?
<Guest87174> OREGON there is one more listed same way too
<biffbaxter> Olte open term type alsamixer
<Guest87174> its a digital camera
<biffbaxter> Make sure its not muted
<dreakuld_> tests floodbot1
<dreakuld_> tests floodbot1
<dreakuld_> tests floodbot1tests floodbot1
<dreakuld_> tests floodbot1
<FloodBot1> dreakuld_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest87174> OREGON when i hook up the camera and try to use it the computer tells me it cnat be found, camera not plugged in
<Oregon> Guest87174: Do you have any other devices that use usb? I would try attaching them. In linux now days most devices should jsut work, you rarely have to download drivers...(if they even exist)
<biffbaxter> The alsamixer term program will show sound and mic
<Olte> i did it 1000 times today , and nothing :/
<Oregon> Guest87174: that model might not work with linux...try looking it up on google...search the model number and then ubuntu
<Guest87174> OREGON this is the only thing i have for a usb device
<Olte> can you give me command to upload  alsamixer  on pastebin ?
<biffbaxter> Nothing meaning it does not open?
<Oregon> Guest87174: You need to see if that model works with linux
<Guest87174> OKAY OREGEON I BE BACK IF NO LUCK
<Oregon> Guest87174: it looks like to me that you're usb is probably workng just fine...
<Oregon> Guest87174: make sure teh camera is on!
<Oregon> Guest87174: the camera has to be on when connected via usb
<Guest87174> OREGON OKAY ICHECK EVRYTHING ONE MORE TIME
<biffbaxter> Oregon looks like he is running lxde
<biffbaxter> Based on lxterm
<Oregon> Guest87174: also if you goto "Computer" you should see the camera there
<Oregon> Guest87174: to see "Computer" on my system I goto the menu and goto Places....Computer
<biffbaxter> So he's probably running pcmanfm...
<evildaemon> Quit question, what are all the packages required for wireless? I fear I may have missed one.
<evildaemon> *Quick
<Oregon> biffbaxter: Thanks I thought he wasnt running ubuntu
<urlin2u> dreakuld_, see that's what you get lol.
<Oregon> since he said lxterminal
<Guest87174> OKAY I LOOK HOLD ON IM SLOW AT THIS STUFF
<Oregon> brb
<urlin2u> Guest87174, your caplock stuck?
<biffbaxter> Also the cam might say that it needs to be in mass storage mode when connected
<evildaemon> urlin2u: My ears hurt ):
<gokul> is there a utility to flash usb drives in from Linux
<chaos_zero> anyone self hosted a website before with ubuntu? a newb needs help if anyone has time...
<evildaemon> gokul: Yes.
<urlin2u> evildaemon, I had to turn down my hearing aid. :D
<Blackadder> iptables is a lot of hardwork from terminal any ideas of programs to append to iptables from terminal?
<dr_willis> gokul:  flash in what way?
<biffbaxter> Lubuntu runs lxde so close
<evildaemon> biffbaxter: What are you trying to do?
<gokul> evildaemon, dr_willis i need to fix the fake usb i got. So need to change the firmware i guss
<biffbaxter> Nothing helping some new folks sounds like he's running lxde so likely Ubuntu
<Blackadder> I am trying to block certain IP addresses to try connecting to my server
<biffbaxter> Lubuntu
<Oregon> Blackadder:; firestarter would be the perfect toool...
<biffbaxter> I'm good :-)
<Oregon> Blackadder: unless you want to block a large list of ip numbers
<Blackadder> does firestarter require a graphic interface or could it be run directly from terminal
<evildaemon> Oregon: Firestarter == No longer maintained.
<Oregon> Blackadder: most people like Moblock for blocking large lists of ip numbers
<Oregon> Blackadder: firestarer is GUI
<Blackadder> no Gui
<evildaemon> Blackadder: Honestly, learn a little IPtables if you have time, it's good for you.
<Oregon> Blackadder: try http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-block-ipaddress-with-iptables-firewall.html
<Oregon> Blackadder: That link shows you how to block IP
<Oregon> Blackadder: from the terminal using ip tables
<Blackadder> I know the bascis in IPtables as to append SSH & port 80
<Oregon> Blackadder: I know IP tables are a little scary, but try and read everything you can on them
<Blackadder> but I cant find the section on how to target certain IP addreses
<Nach0z> hey guys got a question for yall... why in the heck are nouveau drivers IMPOSSIBLE to remove from ubuntu?
<Oregon> Blackadder: I search when I have problems with IP tables and usually find the help I need
<Blackadder> Its not scary
<Nach0z> I mean really, I've got an AMD card. not even Nvidia. and nouveau is automagically installed here and I CANNOT remove it
<dr_willis> Nach0z:  i just blacklist them.
<Oregon> Blackadder: if its not scary, then I'd def go with just using IP tables from the terminal
<Nach0z> dr_willis: dunno how to do that :|
<olte1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825986/
<Blackadder> I just need a quick guide on how to block IP addresses in IPtables after I have given ssh & tcp + certain ports always
<olte1> something is wrong :/
<Oregon> evilaemon: thanks for telling me firestarter isn't maintained anymore...do you know what replaced it?
<evildaemon> No but seriously, I'm in 11.10, and my wireless will broadcast WLAN, but won't connect. I think I missed a package installing from mini.iso
<Oregon> Blackadder: The link above didnt work?
<dr_willis> you said i was impossible. ;)  heh
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<evildaemon> Oregon: I'm not sure anyone ever wrote a replacement.
<daniel_> I'm still having the trouble with my usb drive. It wont' recognize my devices and lsusb freezes. Fdisk doesn't display the drive as being there. I can't safely  remove the drive and it causes Ubuntu to freeze on shutdown
<Blackadder> iptables -A INPUT -s 202.54.20.22 -j DROP
<Blackadder> iptables -A OUTPUT -d 202.54.20.22 -j DROP
<bazhang> Oregon, ufw? gufw if you need a gui
<Blackadder> got it
<Blackadder> :P
<bazhang> !info gufw | Oregon
<Oregon> thanks
<ubottu> Oregon: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<Blackadder> thanks
<evildaemon> Oregon: I guess GUFW is the closest equivalent.
<biffbaxter> Likely and I rarely need or use
<evildaemon> biffbaxter: Same.
<Guest87174> Oregon i found the computer file and did not find camera on there
<Oregon> Guest87174: did you try searching google to see if your camera is supported? Give me the model number please
<evildaemon> (Which is why I asked about wireless packages.)
<bb05> failed linux kernel error? http://paste2.org/p/1891493
<Guest87174> okay it is v69379ua
<bazhang> Guest87174, what version of ubuntu are you using
<Guest87174> lubuntu i think
<Guest87174> bazhang when i turn computer on it says lubuntu
<Guest87174> do i need to upgrade
<bazhang> Guest87174, 11.10? 11.04? and what is that number above? your wireless nic?
<biffbaxter> Ding lxde
<biffbaxter> Type name -a
<dagerik> Bad idea to sync up my eclipse workspace in ubuntu one?
<gokul> Is there a tool to upgrade usb flash drive firmware
<chaos_zero> hello, i am looking to set up a self hosted site in ubuntu server with bind9 and a .co.cc domain. i have followed the basic bind9 guide but i am stuck. When i try to registed the .co.cc name it asks for my name server, (which it says MUST be a regular name and not an ip address) and i cannot find where this is configures in bind9...any ideas?
<biffbaxter> Type uname -a
<Oregon> Guest87174: That camera is not supported with linux
<Guest87174> BAZHANG it not wireless it a desktop
<Oregon> Guest87174: You can force it to work by running the dirvers through iwne (supposedly)
<Oregon> Guest87174: but you might not have wine installed
<bazhang> Guest87174, it's a webcam? what make and model please
<Oregon> its the v69379ua
<magpii> i am looking for a mayan time calender applet, can someone help please?
<Oregon> he already said its the v69379ua
<Guest87174> OREGON i had to install wine a window program to run the sofware that came with camera to get it installed
<zykotick9> Oregon: are you sure about that.  Seems gphoto2 might support it.  Guest87174
<bazhang> Oregon, since when does hardware work with wine
<Oregon> oh wierd....the links on goolge I see says it freezes and wont work
<chaos_zero> this is a test, can anyone see this text? yes or no
<ome> exit
<biffbaxter> No
<Oregon> bazhang: I've never heard of that working either...but i'm reading reports of people saying it ONLY worked when itnslling it through wine
<magpii> yes we see the text
<Oregon> http://www.camerahacker.com/Forums/DisplayComments.php?file=Digital%20Camera/Vivitar/Vivitar_Mini_Digital_Camera_on_Linux
<Guest87174> SO basically im screwed and cant use it
<Oregon> Oh I guess it works in open suse
<KC-45> i have a newbie grep question...
<zykotick9> Guest87174: try gphoto2 it might work
<Oregon> Guest87174: It works on diff versions of linux
<North> I have installed ubuntu 8.04. I failed to upgrade to 10.04 LTS through update manager. I downloaded the ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso on my desktop. I unpacked it and try to install but I don't know how to do. Can anyone help?
<bazhang> Guest87174, tried cheese? camorama?
<Oregon> you could also try digiKam 0.9.2.
<Oregon> supposedly that works as well
<magpii> anyone know of a good mayan calender applet or screensaver please?
<bazhang> North, dont unpack it. burn the iso to cd
<zykotick9> bazhang: i believe it's a camera, not a webcam
<KC-45> so....im searching for a criteria using grep...from a textfile
<bazhang> zykotick9, ok thanks
<Guest87174> OKAY I TRY DO I GOT TO GO Bbackto software center to get these thngs
<North> bazhang: I do not have a spare CD or USB available. Any idea?
<KC-45> lets say i want to find all courses with the word "business" in them...in a school's course catalog file..
<atpa8a> hello
<KC-45> but it also displays the course number
<bazhang> North, just upgrade via the web then
<KC-45> if i want to just display the course....but not the accompanying number
<KC-45> how do i do that?
<atpa8a> is it "normal" that openssh starts/stops multiple times during boot in 11.10?
<North> bazhang: I tried to upgrade via the web more than 5 times. but I failed.
<ncc1729> Hey North, Burn the iso on a cd and then install..
<North> ncc1729: I do not have a spare CD or USB available. Any idea?
<bazhang> North, what were the errors. please clarify
<atpa8a> hmm
<Guest87174> I BRB
<atpa8a> ncc1729: #oracle???
<gokul> hello
<North> bazhang: after upgrade, i booted but only could see purple logon screen. and it did not go on.
<bazhang> North, subsequently did you try booting in recovery mode?
<barakisbrown> Yeah..got my linux box so I can dual boot works again..thanks
<North> bazhang: there was no recovery mode.
<bb05> can some1 help me with a linux kernel update issue?
<zykotick9> North: FYI nomodeset will often correct the issue you described "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<North> bazhang: when I reboot, I can see"Starting up" and then purple logon screen. that's all.
<bazhang> North, please listen to what zykotick9 just said
<hydrox24> bb05: Please, just ask your question and if anyone knows, you will get an answer, if noone knows, then there will be silence
<hydrox24> !someone | bb05
<ubottu> bb05: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bb05> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bb05> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<North> bazhang: what did zykotick9 say?
<zykotick9> North: FYI nomodeset will often correct the issue you described "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<bazhang> !nomodeset | North
<ubottu> North: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<barakisbrown> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zykotick9> bb05: you can use "/msg ubotto foo" (replace foo with factoid you want) to get factoids privately
<Markus__> how can i troll an irc chat?
<bb05> I have ubuntu 10.04 LTS 3 x86_64 installed. I had to install an Intel e1000e driver to get networking support as there is a current bug. I have that fixed and am trying to update my linux kernel, when doing so, I am given an error of the following http://paste2.org/p/1891493
<bb05> better? :D
<Guest87174> I am installing digikam rite now
<bazhang> Markus__, wrong place to ask
<Guest87174> Now which is better to plug in at in front of harddrive or in the back of hard drive on my desktop computer
<bazhang> Guest87174, should make no difference
<Guest87174> there are two usb in front and two usb in back
<dagerik> When I sync scripts with ubuntu one, they lose the executable permission. How should this be handled? It is tiresome chmodding +x all the time.
<bb05> I would say the back , keeps it out of the way more, but I don't see it making a difference either way
<Guest87174> okay BAZHANG so when it installs i try to use it then it dont matter which usb is plugged in then
<bazhang> dagerik, good question; you may want to ask in #ubuntuone as well
<Guest87174> Sorry iask too many questions im new at this computer stuff and really feel stupid
<bazhang> Guest87174, no  difference that I could imagine
<Guest87174> okay BAZHANG
<dagerik> bazhang: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8416/how-can-i-preserve-the-executable-bit-on-a-file-that-is-synchronized-by-ubuntu-o
<barcef> Is there a sleep inhibit applet for the Gnome 3 interface?
<bazhang> dagerik, nice catch
<North> bazhang: it seems like the computer should boot with liveCD or USB. and then I would be able to setthe NOMODESET.
<dr_willis> barcef:  askubuntu.com may have a list of kniwn applets for gnome3
<hydrox24> barcef: I use something called caffeine
<ssshvb> Hello i downloaded a file and i tried to unpack it  ive got "gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--format violated tar: Unexpected EOF in archive tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now" I do not wanna to download 1 gb again  so the question is.   Is here a program or a way to recheck my downloaded file and the original one so i will not need to re download full file
<dagerik> ssshvb: Check the md5sum, if one is provided.
<dagerik> couble be bit error in transmission
<dr_willis> ssshvb:  wget has a resume feature that might work
<mukaibot> ssshvb: what's the full command you're using to extract the file?
<mukaibot> and did you get it from a torrent?
<ssshvb> just click on file and choose extrac here
<ssshvb> thanks guys
<ssshvb> guess it is ftp or something it is maya sp2
<ssshvb> thanks all
<KC-45> how do u make a grep search...look for one syntax...AND at the same time ignore another?
<dr_willis> regular expressions are amazeing
<mukaibot> KC-45: pipe grep into another grep -v
<dr_willis> i know it can be done. but id have to look up examples :-)
<mukaibot> for example: grep "important phrase" /var/log/syslog | grep -v "phrase I don't want"
<Guest87174> Ok how do you get rid of a firewall
<dr_willis>  on your own linux box you mean Guest87174
<Guest87174> i figured out how to get the camera/webcam work possibly but it says the samba network has firewall
<dr_willis> you may want to changenicks also...
<Jjon> How do I make XPI file extensions supported by archive manager?
<Guest87174> DR-willis im trying to get a digital camera/webcam working and i found it through a program called dolphin but it say to open it with samba and it say firewall
<mukaibot> Guest87174: is it a Webcam or a Digital Camera? These are not the same device
<brerrabbit> Oh wow...something's not right here.   I just installed ubuntu on a computer I built and for some reason it is unusably slow!  This is a computer with a sandy bridge i-7 and 16 gigs of ram!!
<dr_willis> port forward via router settings if you are comming in frim the internet . but i dont see how a webcam needs samba
<brerrabbit> I suppose that must be a driver issue with the motherboard?
<goddard> how do i open the terminal with my hotkey ?
<acerimmer> goddard: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-a-hotkey-to-open-a-terminal-window-in-ubuntu/
<KC-45> ok
<dr_willis> dolphin is a file manager. samba usnot needed to access a local device normally
<brerrabbit> Mint is on another drive and it seems fine. (minus some video driver issues)
<goddard> acerimmer: oh its ctrl + alt + t
<brerrabbit> anybody ever run into that before?
<dr_willis> brerrabbit:  could be a kernel or driver bug
<brerrabbit> solid state hard drive...
<brerrabbit> i did install the 64 bit version...
<brerrabbit> but i assumed that if any setup could handle that, this one could
<acerimmer> brerrabbit: unless you've got >4g if ram, go 32
<brerrabbit> acerimmer: 16gigs,
<makara> i want to draw an architectural plan of my house, 2D or 3D. What linux program can I use?
<dr_willis> i always go 64 if the cpu handles 64
<KC-45> mukaibot just tried that..........the | -v doesnt ignore "phrase i dont want"...........it instead ignores "important phrase"
<acerimmer> makara: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/08/8-best-cad-apps-for-linux.html
<mukaibot> KC-45: sorry, you'll need to switch it
<dr_willis> makara:  theres some gpl cad apps out. or try google sketchup perhas
<mukaibot> brerrabbit: what's the output of sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda
<mukaibot> brerrabbit: replace /dev/sda with the drive you installed Ubuntu on
<mukaibot> for example: grep -v "unimportant phrase" /var/log/syslog | grep "phrase I want"
<deckarde> makara: This isn't too bad if you want 'quick and dirty': http://www.sweethome3d.com/index.jsp
<brerrabbit> ok...1 sec. (im chatting on a laptop)
<makara> i keep hearing about Blender. Is that for models? It all looks the same to me.
<makara> I'll check out CAD, thanks
<acerimmer> makara: http://www.cycas.de/
<KC-45> ok
<acerimmer> makara: cad for arch!!!
<deckarde> Yeah, blender is typically for 3d models.  It has a pretty steep learning curve.
<acerimmer> deckarde: 100% agree
<dr_willis> blender not what you want to draw a hoyse plan
<KC-45> mukaibot....question...does |   mean "and"?....or does it mean... "or"
<deckarde> Oh, yeah, sketchup is probably more like what you're looking for.. There was another one called cycas I think?
<dr_willis> sketchup is handy
<hydrox24> dr_willis: I was about to suggest the same
<deckarde> It was similar to sketchup..  Personally I like sketchup's interface better but I did a kitchen with cycas.
<huangtian> who are you
<andyn> spartacus
<huangtian> where i am
<dagerik> When I add an "echo lol" to my .bashrc, scp does not work anymore. Why is this?
<mukaibot> KC-45: the pipe symbol "|" passes the output of command to the next
<ratbert90> hey, anybody have any experience with rabbitvcs?  I installed the nautilus-3 extension and it only works with root
<huangtian> i am a china
<acerimmer> huangtian: do you have an ubuntu question??
<mukaibot> KC-45: so basically the first line says "show me all of /var/log/syslog without 'some phrase'", and then you feed that into the next grep "only show me lines which contain foo"
<andyn> !zh | huangtian
<ubottu> huangtian: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<huangtian> yes
<mukaibot> KC-45: you can use as many pipes as you want
<huangtian> 有中国人吗？
<KC-45> ok
<acerimmer> huangtian: for chinese language support go to #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<mukaibot> that's why BASH (your shell) has a command to edit the current command line in your text editor (because sometimes they can be very long!)
<mukaibot> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/939241/edit-commandline-with-editor-in-tcsh
<andyn> well, obviously he asked whether there were any chinese people (the middle three characters) here.
<KC-45> ok....the two greps...work...on their own...........but not together :-(
<brerrabbit> mukaibot: http://pastie.org/3300451
<mukaibot> brerrabbit: well, we know what it's NOT at least :)
<mukaibot> KC-45: paste the complete line then, something isn't right
<brerrabbit> mukaibot: i didn't catch your meaning :)
<mukaibot> brerrabbit: I thought your hard drive might have been operating slowly
<brerrabbit> BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=unknown
<mukaibot> but it's not - it's operating at a normal speed
<brerrabbit> ?
<andyn> KC-45: if you pipe two grep commands together both conditions have to be satisfied in order to pass data through.
<KC-45> grep -v 'intro' myCourses.txt | grep -i 'bus'
<KC-45> tried it that way
<andyn> so it works like the logical operator AND
<mukaibot> ok, I'm off guys. Good luck KC-45 and brerrabbit!
<KC-45>  grep -i 'bus' myCourses.txt | grep -v 'intro'
<KC-45> tried it that way
<brerrabbit> ha...good nite :)
<KC-45> ah
<KC-45> arggg
<KC-45> lol
<andyn> so you're looking for non-introductory courses with the word "bus" in their name.
<andyn> amirite?
<KC-45> ya
<KC-45> what im actually looking for...is business courses....but without the course number
<KC-45> but im just testing it on words alone for now
<KC-45> when i use -v '[0-9]'   i get nothing
<andyn> man grep
<KC-45> grep -i 'bus' myCourses.txt | grep -v '[0-9]'       <<tried that....nothing returns
<andyn> oops
<andyn> i believe you could try grep -v -e "[0-9]" if you want to use a regexp
<andyn> or egrep -v "[0-9]"
<_rahmat_> hi all
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: greetings
<KC-45> ok
<chaos_zero> ok...how can i make ubuntu rescan the pci busses after hot plug adapters are installed?
<_rahmat_> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 in asus eeepc 1215p, yesterday it worked perfectly. But today, there is no sound come out from my laptop. Any idea? thanks.
<KC-45> andyn: egrep -v "[0-9]" doesnt work
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: silly queston, i know, but did you check to see if you muted sound?
<_rahmat_> chaos_zero : use lspci, paste the output to pasteb‌.
<_rahmat_> acerimer: thanks for the response. Yes, i have checked it. I even use alsamixer, to adjust my speaker volume. any idea? thanks
<phirestalker> can someone point me to instructions for creating an encrypted directory that has a new key on each start similar to how encrypted swap works. I can't seem to find it on google
<drcode> hi all
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: do you get sound via headphones?
<_rahmat_> _acerimer_ : yes
<drcode> I have bout asus n55sf laptop , I have copy ubuntu 11.10 into usb with unetboot , When I try to reboot into ubuntu I got blackscreen , nothing happend , any idea?
<drcode> I have downloaded ubuntu from torrent
<_rahmat_> drcode : have you try to run your flashdisk in virtualbox?
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: if you've got headphone sound, I suspect you directed your output to headphones only: Sound Preferences>Output>Connector>*you want* analog speakers
<drcode> no
<drcode> dose unetboot , have problem to boot?
<drcode> or better to use cd?
<almoxarife> !info rescan-scsi-bus.sh
<ubottu> Package rescan-scsi-bus.sh does not exist in oneiric
<drcode> _rahmat_, is there other tool that can convert ubuntu into usb that will work?
<_rahmat_> acerimer : Thanks. i already try that. But its not working. any idea?
<TheYsNoi> drcode: you can use LinuxLive
<_rahmat_> drcode : is your unetbootin updated?
<iceroot> drcode: iso or already installed system?
<TheYsNoi> That's what I always use when installing Ubuntu or any other flavor
<TheYsNoi> drcode: here --> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: I'm stumped.  Login to a different user account and test.  If it's still quiet, reboot and see if it resets.
<_rahmat_> acerimer : ok. let me boot my ubuntu now..
<drcode> yes
<drcode> I use ppa
<drcode> thanx , I didn't know it
<drcode> is there problem with this pc n55sf asus
<almoxarife> !info scsitools | chaos_zero
<ubottu> chaos_zero: scsitools (source: scsitools): Collection of tools for SCSI hardware management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 117 kB, installed size 436 kB
<drcode> I read some info about nomodeset or acpi=off
<drcode> any idea?
<phirestalker> can someone point me to instructions for creating an encrypted directory that has a new key on each start similar to how encrypted swap works.
<drcode> _ruben, I want to use ubnut has my main system
<drcode> don't want to run windows
<phirestalker> let me rephrase: Is there a way to have an encrypted directory that is wiped and created new with a random key each boot?
<jody>  is there any way i can update xubuntu 10.04  to 11.10 using the command line in the terminal
<iceroot> !upgrade | jody
<ubottu> jody: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iceroot> jody: but you have to go 10.04 - 10.10 - 11.04 - 11.10
<jody> yeah i have xbuntu 10.o4
<jody> 10.04 lol
<TheYsNoi> jody: it's better a fresh install
<iceroot> jody: there is no reason to do a fresh install, just update your system
<iceroot> jody: of course its always a good idea to have a backup
<iceroot> jody: not only for an upgrade
<_rahmat_> acerimer : thanks for your suggestion. I have reboot my ubuntu 10.04, login using different username. But still, no sound come out from my laptop. Any idea? Is there any configuration files for speaker, so I can delete it, and let my ubuntu recreate it? Thanks
<iceroot> _rahmat_: nothing muted in "alsamixer"?
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: yeah, deleting the config files is the final option.
<jody>  ive been intrested in linux for a  very long time and now linux is the only linux  and anything ubuntu is  the only ones i will use now
<_rahmat_> acerimer : no. Here is screenshot of my alsamixer http://paste.ubuntu.com/826041/
<iceroot> _rahmat_: also nothing muted in "pavucontrol"?
<_rahmat_> acerimer : what is pavucontrol?
<iceroot> _rahmat_: volume control for pulse-audio
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: pulseaudio the other audio control in ubuntu
<_rahmat_> acerimer : no
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: also check your profile under sound preferences.  For instance, if it's set to 5 speaker surround but you've only stereo headphones it might just do what you're (not) hearing
<jody> thank you so very much
<sdferfx|away> Does anyone have suggestions for disabling all keyboard and mouse input easily from SSH? I have tried rmmod usbhid but some machines still have PS/2 input devices
<_rahmat_> acerimer : Aha! i spot one problem here. According to my alsamixer output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/826041/ my soundcard is HDA Intel. But in pavucontrol its just called 'Internal Audio Analog Stereo'. Any idea? thanks
<aBound> _rahmat_, I don't expect it to be called anything else other than what you posted. As my audio system is called: THX TruStudio Pro.
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: try setting analog stereo duplex
<aBound> It uses the "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" for the volume.
<aBound> Whereas my "HDA nVidia Digital Stereo" requires an HDMI output to work.
<_rahmat_> aBound : yeah, thanks.
<aBound> _rahmat_, No problem.
<_rahmat_> acerimer : already try that. But it still not working
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: pretty sure this is a matter of setting the right profile.  Might have to just play around until you get rocknroll coming out of the headphones.
<_rahmat_> acerimer : thanks. let me play with the setting..
<Guest93043> hi i am trying to run Selenium WebDriver according to "http://seleniumhq.org/docs/03_webdriver.html#setting-
<Guest93043> up-webdriver-project"
<Guest93043> but  iam getting errors when i run "mvn clean install" command....
<Guest93043> can someone help me out with this???
<acerimmer> Guest93043: #selenium ??
<_rahmat_> acerimer : i have try to set output from all profile to analog speakers. But still, no sound come out from my laptop. any idea?
<Mike9863> What is the best way to directly connect to a Windows 7 machine that is ideally on the same IP block or IP?
<Guest93043> selenium is a tool for automating browsers....
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: the only other time I've seen this was when running the real-time kernel for audio editing...
<basilic> hello all
<acerimmer> sorry IDK more on this
<_rahmat_> acerimer : hmm.. do you know where is pavucontrol configuration file located?
<Guest93043> @ Acerimmer ::and WebDriver is an API integrated in the tool....
<basilic> I have a strange problem, on a server with ubuntu 10.04 when I'm connect with ssh and try to launch a command the program don't found a lib, but in the local all work
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: /home/.pulse  kill it, logout, login and attempt music
<acerimmer> Guest93043: might want to check with #ubuntu-server or #selenium
<Markus__> hi
<teststation_> Can sumone help me with Selenium Webdriver ???
<_rahmat_> acerimer : ok, let me try it..
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: also kill .pulsecookie
<Markus__> my at symbol doesnt work comes up with ²
<Markus__> anyone help
<Markus__> ?
<phirestalker> Is there a way to have an encrypted directory that is wiped and created new with a random key each boot?
<acerimmer> Markus__: SHIFT 2 = @
<evildaemon> phirestalker: Wouldn't a random key render it forever sealed?
<acerimmer> teststation_: #ubuntu-server and/or #selenium
<phirestalker> evildaemon, I want it to work like the /tmp encryption without having to create a new partition
<teststation_> @acer: I didnt get u....
<Markus__> acerimmer doesnt work
<evildaemon> phirestalker: I didn't know that /tmp was encrypted. Thats an, elegant solution.
<bc81> Markus__: you tried checking your keyboard layout is correct?  system > preferences > keyboard > layouts (model, options etc)
<_rahmat_> acerimer : thanks for your suggestion. I have delete .pulse/ folder in my home folder, logout, and then relogin. But still, no sound come out from my ubuntu. To note that, sound still come out from my headphones. Any idea? thanks
<bc81> Markus__: you check to make sure you're using the correct language as well
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: desktop speakers?  laptop?
<_rahmat_> acerimer : laptop ASUS eeePC 1215P
<renegade_m> hi guys!
<bc81> hyello
<renegade_m> is it possible to install grub2 without installing linux at all?
<vanessa> hi, any idea how to install a broadcom bcm 43231 usb drivers on ubuntu
<renegade_m> or can i just simply use a livecd linux then install grub2 from there.
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: could the speakers themselves have failed??
<acerimmer> renegade_m: live boot and install grub is easy
<_rahmat_> acerimer : When i boot to windows 7. Its working. any idea?
<renegade_m> yeah, how is that?
<renegade_m> i wanted to install grub2 in a dedicated partition.
<renegade_m> O.S. independent.
<Blue1> renegade_m: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<_rahmat_> regade_m : please write your question in one line.
<acerimmer> renegade_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateBootPartitionAfterInstall
<hydrox24> renegade_m: never heard of that, but sounds interesting. I imagine it's as simple as creating a partition, flagging it with boot and unflagging other boot partitions.
<renegade_m> yeah, ok.
<bc81> renegade_m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<renegade_m> yeah.. i did one time.. but that is upon installing ubuntu
<acerimmer> _rahmat_: I'm officially mystified. very sorr.
<hydrox24> renegade_m: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm
<teststation_> please help me with selenium.....i am stuck with it and cannot progress....
<renegade_m> and I was able to put it in dedicated partition. but after deleting the linux partition, boot menu is lost and what's left is a prompt: grub>
<Blue1> anyone good with bash scripts?  why does this hang?  sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org | sudo tee /var/log/timeupdate.log
<hydrox24> _rahmat_: do you have any other OSs installed to test the speakers with?
<_rahmat_> acerimer : ok. thanks man
<vanessa> can can someone assist me in installing drivers for a broadcom usb bcm43231 wireless adapter on ubuntu
<Blue1> hydrox24: if those are internal speakers - I never got them to work.
<hydrox24> Blue1: will be to do with the ntpupdate command
<_rahmat_> hydrox24: yes. its win7
<teststation_> welcome mahaboob...
<hydrox24> _rahmat_: I'massuming that they're working in win7
<Blue1> hydrox24: I am trying to debug a line in a script I am developing - it just hangs at that point, writes a zero length file, script never ends.
<_rahmat_> hydrox24: yes. its working in win7
<Mahaboobsab> Can anyone help me in Selenium
<bc81> Mahaboobsab: /join #selenium
<hydrox24> Blue1: perhaps it
<hydrox24> Blue1: perhaps the file that tee is piping to doesn't exist?
<pooky> Is there an alternative to screen that is mouse aware? I have having to cycle through every screen to get to the split I want
<rixter__> hydrox24, it doesn't need to exist.
<number1> does anyone know how long it takes to install ubuntu server?
<Blue1> hydrox24: shouldn't care it should create it.
<CarlFK> number1: about 20 min
<rixter__> Blue1, my guess is that piping a sudo command off of a previous sudo command is a problem.
<rixter__> Blue1, does it run as root ok?
<Blue1> rixter__: yes
<usertogo> Hello!
<hydrox24> _rahmat_: can you check the output of lspci for any sign of your internal speakers?
<Blue1> rixter__: how would I redirect stdout from ntpdate to a file?
<rixter__> Blue1, then there is your answer... sudo may be prompting for a password which you won't see due to the | tee
<usertogo> Regarding problems that have appeared after the uptate to 11.10
<number1> I don't know if server is installing or is jammed. no progress indicator
<usertogo> where should I ask?
<rixter__> Blue1, add that file into your sudoers file for that user and get rid of sudo...
<Blue1> rixter__: done
<Blue1> rixter__: I always use sudo when needed.
<rixter__> Blue1, I should be more clear, get rid of sudo in the script
<Flannel> Blue1, rixter__: piping with sudo like that works just fine, by the way.
<rixter__> Flannel, you have piped into a tee?
<Flannel> rixter__: yes.
<rixter__> i dunno then.
<Blue1> I am on ubuntu 10.10 -- script seems to work in 11.10 though
<Blue1> had a friend try it.
<usertogo> #list
<rixter__> Blue1, have your friend do a sudo -i and login, then logout of root and try the script
<rixter__> see if it works.
<Blue1> ?
<Mahaboobsab> hii
<rixter__> sudo seems to hold the info for a min or 2
<usertogo> My Vlc only shows a black screen audio works!
<Flannel> Blue1: What do you get when you try just "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org"?
<Flannel> rixter__: five
<rixter__> if its the password prompt, that will do away with that.
<Blue1> Flannel: that works
<Flannel> Blue1: does it output anything?
<KC-45> is there a way to make grep only display a certain portion of a line...from a file?
<Blue1> sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Blue1>  1 Feb 23:42:38 ntpdate[22013]: adjust time server 198.137.202.16 offset 0.007732 sec
<rixter__> KC-45, you will probaly want awk, check with #bash.
<REK_007> my ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS boots from USB but after I install GRUB fails to work
<KC-45> ok
<Blue1> REK_007: how are you installing grub?
<hydrox24> Blue1: are you able to pipe it using ">" or ">>" (to append) without root privileges?
<plouffe> usertogo, restart vlc
<Flannel> Blue1: ok, what about "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org | less"?
<Blue1> hydrox24: no, that is the issue
<REK_007> Blue1: I install win7 then install ubuntu in another partition
<rixter__> Blue1, i still say the second sudo is the problem.
<Flannel> rixter__: it's not.
<REK_007> used to work but recently it stopped working after a did a BIOS update
<REK_007> I tried everything that I know of but no results
<Blue1> REK_007: here's a recipe that may fix that: http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<usertogo> since the úpgrade' it does the same for any kind of video file
<Blue1> rixter__: maybe but I don't know how to redirect the output of the ntpdate command (which requires root) other then using tee
<Blue1> the less option just cleares the screen displays the ntpdate ouput at top and hangs
<Flannel> You need the tee for the fact that you need elevated privledges to write to /var/log/timeupdate.log, not because of the ntpdate command.
<Flannel> Blue1: "hangs"?
<REK_007> Blue1: I have lost my old system so will setup a new one... but its same problem after the installation I do a restart and ubuntu doesnt boot :(
<Blue1> Flannel: iow if I press control c -- nothing happens
<Flannel> Blue1: q, you quit less with 'q'
<rixter__> Flannel, you lose the echo to the prompt
<Blue1> Flannel: my bad
<Flannel> rixter__: what?
<renegade_m> guys, thanks this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 is quite full of information I needed.:)
<Blue1> Flannel: I don't use less that often and forgot about that.
<rixter__> Flannel, i couldn't get my text to display again.
<Flannel> rixter__: which text?
<rixter__> Flannel, after running sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org | sudo tee /var/log/timeupdate.log
<rixter__> anything i typed
<rixter__> it was typing just not showing me
<rixter__> enter would produce results
<Flannel> Blue1: Alright, now lets try `echo "asdf" | sudo tee /var/log/timeupdate.log`
<rixter__> the problem with sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org | sudo tee /var/log/timeupdate.log is your piping sudo not ntpupdate
<rixter__> ntpdate
<Flannel> rixter__: No, that's not correct.
<Flannel> (once you run that, enter your password if it asks, check the file for contents)
<TheAbortionator> Testing
<Blue1> rixter__: makes sense -- how do I fix that?
<phirestalker> evildaemon, I want it to work like the /tmp encryption without having to create a new partition, like an encrypted /tmp directory works
<rixter__> Blue1, looking for a switch.
<Blue1> rixter__: been trying to figure this out almost all day --
<rixter__> Blue1, sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org | sudo tee /var/log/timeupdate.log > /dev/null
<Blue1> rixter__: tried that iteration earlier - that did not work either
<rixter__> Blue1, works fine here.
<rixter__> hangs a sec and displays right.
<iToast> Can i get some help
<Blue1> rixter__: i will try it again
<iToast> Im installing ubuntu server 10.4.3 from a usb and its asking for cdrom drivers
<iToast> I forgot what device to point it to for that
<iToast> I've switched to virtual console 2 and typed ls -1 s* /dev
<iToast> I've tried every drive and got no were, what do i type?!
<Blue1> rixter__: odd - it worked!
<Blue1> rixter__: I owe you one!
<rixter__> luck and searching ;)
<rixter__> Blue1, someone also suggested sudo ls -hal /root/ | sudo dd of=/root/test.out
<rixter__> in your case sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org | sudo dd of=/var/log/timeupdate.log
<Blue1> rixter__: ahh not seen that one.
<rixter__> same here.
<rixter__> make sense
<Blue1> rixter__: I had tried the redirect to /dev/null earlier and it didn't work - this time it did.  can we blame it on wednesday?
<rixter__> Blue1, maybe, its thursday here now ;)
<xSmurf> is there a hotkey to disable automatic login??
<Blue1> nope that's why I was doing the ntpdate thing -- make it a cron that runs once/day
<Blue1> rixter__: oh lord - I had to apt-get ntpdate on my debian system. -- it works - but who know that ntpdate was NOT installed?
<rixter__> Blue1, lol. there is a way to make a check using bash, but its almost 1 am here, i am going to bed
<Blue1> rixter__: easy fix
<rixter__> Blue1, good night.
<Blue1> rixter__: thank you for your help.  I will mention you in on pkill-9.com
<rixter__> Blue1, ok... Thanks? :)
<rixter__> just use RiXtEr if you mention me.
<Blue1> rixter__: visit http://www.pkill-9.com it;'s my linux help blog
<ucenik32> :S
<ucenik32> so e ova?:S
<chris__> supose I had a text document with a package name on each line that I want to install. How could I have it install every program on the list? Ive tried 'cat programs.txt | sudo apt-get -y install '
<_ruben> chris__: put "xargs" between | and sudo
<chris__> so I would do 'cat dep | xargs sudo apt-get install'
<chris__> so I would do 'cat programs.txt | xargs sudo apt-get install'
<xust-> I'm setting up partitions manually. 3gb of RAM. What should I set up for /swap?
<xust-> I see differnet %'s of RAM all over the place.
<xust-> everywhere between 50% and 200%
<chris__> thanks
<iToast> hey
<acerimmer> iToast: greetings
<iToast> What would i put for the cdrom on ubuntu server installer 10.4.3?
<iToast> In installing from a usb..
<iToast> acerimmer, ?
<iToast> what do i Put
<rsw> xust?
<xust-> yes?
<acerimmer> iToast: wish I knew but I'm not a server guy.  Sorry.
<iToast> ...
<rsw> i like to do 100%, unless it's over 2gb.  then i just stick at 2gb
<xust-> okay, nevermind
<xust-> this isn't working
<xust-> I cant' create a 5th partition
<xust-> i'm trying to dual boot with Windows 7
<acerimmer> !extended|xust
<rsw> yea im running that setup now
<xust-> 320gb drive, 160gb to Win7/100mb to the windows 7 boot partition
<xust-> the rest of the drive to Linux
<acerimmer> xust-: you can do an extended partition, but how do you already have 4 parts/?
<xust-> 100mb /boot and 2048 /swap
<phirestalker> evildaemon, I want it to work like the /tmp encryption without having to create a new partition, like an encrypted /tmp directory works
<xust-> not /swap. just swap.
<rsw> are you running the partition editor in the ubuntu installer?
<xust-> ya
<oldman> Does ubuntu have support for HID compliant touchscreens?
<bc81> xust-: so you can only have maximum 4 partitions, correct?  but if you want more, they must be extended (logical)
<xust-> it isn't even letting me click add again
<bc81> xust-: you probably have to delete one of the primary partitions..better to cancel the task and start over
<ubuntu_> hi
<xust-> is it necessary to have any of the partitions set to be a primary partition?
<xust-> or could they all be logical
<xust-> i'm trying to dual boot with Windows 7
<bc81> xust-: it is my understanding that you must have at least one primary partition
<xust-> well yeah
<xust-> those being my windows 7 partitions?
<xust-> or do you mean for linux?
<almoxarife> <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/WindowsFirst xust-
<bc81> xust-: if you are only dual booting, i would put windows on a primary, and install linux on an extended (which also counts as one primary)
<bc81> so that way, you have room for 2 more primary (or extended) partitions, if needed later on
<JermBob> how can i remove the mail icon from the tool bar in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bc81> JermBob: i'm not sure if it's the same in 11.10, but in 10.10 it was sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages && killall gnome-panel
<JermBob> ill try
<xSmurf> wtf /etc/network/if-pre-up is broken?!?!
<xSmurf> since like 9.04 O.o
<JermBob> bc81 what is the && killall gnome-panel going to do ?
<JermBob> i understand the rest
<bc81> JermBob: that will restart the panel
<JermBob> is that what && does ?
<bc81> JermBob: that is, if 11.04 even usues the panel anymore
<ServerSage> JermBob: && means run the second command if the first is successful.
<rixter_> execute a command after the previous one has executed correctly
<JermBob> ah cool
<JermBob> learning :D
<JermBob> so gnome-panel: no process found
<rixter_> JermBob, a single & means execute the command in the background
<JermBob> otherwise it removed the indicator-messages
<ServerSage> JermBob: Great for stringing a bunch of commands together that depend on each other.  :)
<JermBob> thats cool
<JermBob> ill just reboot
<bc81> JermBob: it might be that gnome-panel is not used in 11.04 (i don't know this)
<bc81> JermBob: log out/in should suffice
<JermBob> bc81 thanks and yeah looks like the -panel is missing. i rebooted before i got that last msg
<xSmurf> not one else thinks if-pre/post-up being broken is pretty serious??
<JermBob> all is good tho
<xSmurf> that means there's no way to automatically start a vpn
<xSmurf> that a big issue
<ServerSage> xSmurf: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<ServerSage> xSmurf: Tiny bit out of date, but might get you going in the right direction.
<JermBob> bc81 it worked
<JermBob> thanks heaps
<JermBob> it was a icon id never use
<bc81> JermBob: welcome :)
<bc81> same here
<xSmurf> ServerSage: that's of no help
<JermBob> awesome
<xSmurf> there are also other reasons to need if-pre/post-up
<xSmurf> like loading iptable rules
<ServerSage> xSmurf: If I remember correctly, and I may not, you can add some symlinks in your run levels for init.d/networking that will force if-pre/post-up to be read on boot.
<ServerSage> xSmurf: Hang on, let me see if I can find it.
<ServerSage> xSmurf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/727470
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727470 in netbase (Ubuntu) "on Hardy, missing symlinks for run levels 0 and 6" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<eldereko> has anyone tried cinnamon from mint in ubuntu?
<daproim> rtnrtmr
<daproim> hey
<eldereko> yo
<daproim> what
<eldereko> what
<xSmurf> ServerSage: these are there already
<ServerSage> xSmurf: That is officially the end of my knowledge. :)
<xSmurf> none of the workarounds I can find actually work
<xSmurf> this is really frustrating
<scottj> is there a command that passed an absolute path of a filename will return just the filename part (no paths)
<xSmurf> scottj: basename
<me-1> hi..how can i extract a file with .sit extension..?
<ServerSage> me-1: Stuffit or unarchiver will do it, but you'll have to do some leg work to get them installed in linux.
<ServerSage> me-1: Though I can't promise they will work with new sit files.
<me-1> ServerSage,  ok thank you
<Markus__> how can i troll a channel?
<me-1> i will try and ask here
<ServerSage> me-1: If you have a friend with a mac, have them unpack it and rezip it.
<Markus__> >
<Markus__> <how do i troll a channel?>
<Markus__> <how do i flood a channel?>
<enchilado> Markus__: what client are you using?
<Ben64> Markus__: this is an ubuntu support channel, don't talk about or do that kind of stuff here
<i_is_broke> Markus__, that is off topic for here.
<ritz> me-1,  you could run stuffit via wine
<d[-_-]b> Markus__, what is a troll? new type or irc feature?
<ritz> on inux
<urlin2u> Markus__, you were here earlier and told your in the wrong place.
<i_is_broke> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enchilado> Markus__: most clients auto-flood with alt+f4
<Markus__> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<enchilado> Markus__: try /part -flood #ubuntu
<Ben64> Markus__: if you ask an ubuntu support question, maybe
<linux> hello
<Ben64> enchilado: that isn't helping
<linux> jian zhi jiushi kaiwanxiao
<enchilado> Ben64: sorry :s
<bc81> DaZ from trem 1.1?
<linux> who
<ritz> me-1, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4581
<ritz> me-1, sudo apt-get install wine
<linux> hah
<bkerensa> !ircguidelines | linux
<ubottu> linux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ServerSage> bkerensa: You may have missed him.  :)  He just left.
<iToast> Hey
<iToast> Can i have some help
<bc81> !ask | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iToast> what does the ubuntu 10.4 installer mount the drive it booted from as?
<iToast> its asting for a cdrom driver (WHY?!) and i need to specifie that drive
<ProGimp> Hello. Can someone help me. I actually my OS windows and one partition installed in my PC. Since i have install Ubuntu 11.10. I can't see my partitions where there is my windows 7 and my other partition. How can i view theme? I'm planning to delet them.
<iToast> ProGimp, If your deleting them why didn't you whipe the whole drive first?
<ProGimp> I thought it can be view
<ProGimp> after installing
<ProGimp> Ubuntu 11.10
<bc81> ProGimp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<iToast> bc81, you got him wrong
<ritz> ProGimp,  if I understand, you are trying to delete the windows partition, and have no data on these ?
<iToast> bc81, he wants windows not ubuntu, hes after finding the windows partition and deleting it
<ProGimp> OK il check it. Thanks
<DaZ> bc81: trem 1.1? >:
<auronandace> ProGimp: which partition do you want to delete?
<ProGimp> yeah
<ProGimp> actually i want to delet
<ProGimp> the window partition
<ProGimp> But before deleting my windows 7 partition. I want to view first
<ProGimp> the files using some tool from Ubuntu
<ritz> ProGimp, you would need to install ntfs driver
<ProGimp> Is that possible that i can view the files?
<ritz> ProGimp, gpart for deleting partitions
<bullgard4> ProGimp: Did you try Nautilus?
<ProGimp> OK. Ahmm Not yet
<auronandace> ProGimp: yes, you can mount the partition in ubuntu and copy whatever files you need
<ritz> ProGimp, apt-get install ntfs-3g
<iToast> so...
<auronandace> ritz: it's installed by default
<ritz> auronandace, sweet, I was not aware
<iToast> Does anyone have any idea?
<ritz> ProGimp, "sudo fdisk -l"  to list partitions
<ServerSage> iToast: Is this when you first boot the installer?
<ritz> iToast, idea about ?
<iToast> ServerSage, yes
<ritz> iToast, nm, no clue
<iToast> What do I put for cdrom drivers, automacially loading them fails so i need to specify what drive is the installers boot drive
<ServerSage> iToast: Are you using a CD-Rom drive from the 1980's?
<ritz> ProGimp, sudo mount /dev/<partition>  /mnt/<path>
<iToast> ServerSage, Its booting from a usb
<ritz> ProGimp, this should allow you to view data on drive
<ServerSage> iToast: See, thats a different question.  :)
<ritz> ProGimp, Ubuntu might have gui for this - palimpsest
<iToast> ServerSage, Its the same thing...
<iToast> It requires me to specify the boot drive as a cdrom or it can't load files.
<wisnia> hi who knows how to move window x - []  from left to right?
<ritz> wisnia, Unity ?
<auronandace> !controls | wisnia
<ubottu> wisnia: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<ProGimp> OK actually I have a plann deleting my previous partition where i have installed my Window 7, I thought i after installing Ubuntu 11.10. I can view the partition drive that's why i never care wiping it out while in process installing UBuntu. Now I have successfully installed Ubuntu, I want to view all the partitions so i can save some other files and keep them. After keeping it, i want to delet
<ProGimp> it after. Is it possible that there is a way that i can view it of some tools in Ubuntu? Or can download some tool that i can manage it to view and delet. ?
<ServerSage> iToast: No, it's a different question.  Either way, how did you create the USB stick?
<auronandace> ProGimp: yes, mount the partition and copy the files
<iToast> ServerSage, Its the same question becuase its the same issue really..
<ritz> ProGimp, try running  palimpsest
<iToast> Also, i used unetbootin
<auronandace> ritz: why not just use the file manager?
<ProGimp> I don't know how to use that
<ritz> auronandace, not sure, if the partition is mounted
<ProGimp> Can file manager view the partition?
<iToast> ProGimp, yes
<auronandace> ProGimp: yes it should
<ProGimp> can delet it too?
<iToast> If its mounted, it will show it as a HDD
<ProGimp> How about NTFS
<ritz> ProGimp, assuming it is mounted or you have the permission to mount
<iToast> ProGimp, yea...
<auronandace> ProGimp: gparted can delete it, but first you need to mount it and copy what you want off it
<ritz> file manager does not care about NTFS, this is managed by the OS
<ProGimp> So gparted can really work my needs?
<ProGimp> or wants
<iToast> ProGimp,  yea...
<auronandace> ProGimp: yes
<ProGimp> I just want to delet and view
<iToast> It does for everyone...
<iToast> ServerSage, so...?
<ProGimp> OK il try gpart
<auronandace> ProGimp: don't you want to get the files off it first, before you delete it?
<ProGimp> Yeah
<ProGimp> I want to save it and stored them in my Ubuntu folders before deleting my
<ProGimp> partitions
<auronandace> ProGimp: go to /media/ in the file manager
<iToast> ProGimp, The file manager can get hose off.
<iToast> those*
<iToast> gpart will remove the partition
<auronandace> ProGimp: your partition should be listed there
<ServerSage> iToast: Have you tried 11.10 by chance?  Just curious if it does the same thing.  I"m guessing it just doesn't like your USB stick.  I had to try a few before I found one that worked.
<iToast> ServerSage, I did, it doesn't like my hardware.
<ServerSage> iToast: Hint hint.  Wonder where the problem lies...
<ServerSage> iToast: Hehe.
<iToast> ....
<ProGimp> OK. Now my 2nd question. Why is my skype won't work in video call? Thought my cams detect with Cheese
<iToast> I talked to someone in #linux and they heled me before but i forgot what tehy told me
<iToast> After following their instructions it installed and ran fine
<ServerSage> iToast:
<ServerSage> iToast: Go look at the chat logs from #linux then.
<iToast> I don't think i was using xchat...
<ProGimp> Why my Skype won't work in video calls. But in cheese it detects.
<ProGimp> I mean my cam
<iToast> ProGimp, is your camera linux compatible?
<ProGimp> Yeah
<iToast> Did you install a apropriate driver on linux for it
<ProGimp> It actually detect from Cheese
<iToast> Can youview the video in cheese?
<ProGimp> Yeah
<ProGimp> I can view
<iToast> Is skype setup correctly?
<iToast> Check your skype settings.
<ProGimp> But in skype, i can't do some video call.
<ProGimp> I need skype for my client so i must need to run it seems im using already
<ProGimp> Ubuntu
<iToast> ProGimp, check its settings
<iToast> Make sure its using the correct camera
<ProGimp> It's actually dissable. I can't click the video call.
<iToast> Check your settings ProGimp
<ProGimp> In skype?
<scottj> what's the best cli tool to empty trash or to put something in trash?
<iToast> yes
<iToast> Or im ignore you.
<iToast> ignoring*
<iToast> Your settings are most likely wrong
<iToast> ᶘ ᵒᴥᵒᶅ﻿
<ProGimp> By the way what is the best tool for radio streaming for Ubuntu?
<ProGimp> Or any application you suggest? ^^
<iToast> Well, a easy way is teamspeak.
<iToast> Users will require the client to hear you but its worth it in the end
<dInGd0nG> how can i install ttf-mscorefonts-installer and flash-player installer in a system which has NO internet access?
<auronandace> !offline | dInGd0nG
<ubottu> dInGd0nG: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<dInGd0nG> but installation of these packages NEED internet access
<ServerSage> dInGd0nG: Why?
<iToast> dInGd0nG, then download the whole package, not just parts of it...
<dInGd0nG> ttf-mscorefonts-installer during installs fetches some files from souceforge
<iToast> dInGd0nG, or connect that machine to the internet....
<ServerSage> iToast: Not always an option.
<dInGd0nG> thats not possible atm
<iToast> dInGd0nG, get the full package and all files onto a usb for that machine.
<ServerSage> dInGd0nG: http://tinyurl.com/6sn52ok
<_godhelpme> how to manualy download and install a package
<iToast> Still havent got a answer to my question...
<ServerSage> !offline | _godhelpme
<ubottu> _godhelpme: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<iToast> for 2 hours
<dInGd0nG> @iToast u jst check with the packages i mentioned. ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ProGimp> Where can i see some showcase that deals some Motion Graphics using Ubuntu?
<dInGd0nG> it NEED internet access for installation to complete. otherwise dpkg shows an error
<ServerSage> iToast: You said somebody had answered you in #linux.
<iToast> But i cant find my logs on xhcat :P
<iToast> Im used to using a web client...
<Kartagis> ardesia : Depends: binutils (< 2.21.53.20110806) but 2.21.53.20110810-0ubuntu5.1 is to be installed <--- what to do?
<ServerSage> iToast: You can't get upset that you aren't getting free help fast enough, especially when you were already helped with the exact same problem earlier.  :)
<iToast> :grumpyrj!~rj@119.224.99.216 PRIVMSG ##linux :actually they are the same letters /pedantic
<iToast> Thats not a great thing...
<iToast> im seeing pms... e_e
<iToast> Not to me
<dInGd0nG> @ServerSage Thank u :)
<ServerSage> dInGd0nG: Welcome, glad it worked for you.
<iToast> ServerSage, i dont have logging on...
<ServerSage> dInGd0nG: I used to have several servers in secure rooms without internet, I know how you feel.  :)
<almoxarife> iToast: why not ask the question again
<iToast> Im installing ubuntu 10.4 server and its asking for a cdrom driver, im booting from a usb, what do i type?
<_godhelpme> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iToast> _godhelpme, what
<almoxarife> iToast: what options do you have?
<iToast> almoxarife, Boot from a usb...
<iToast> I can manually specify were the cdrom drivers should be loaded from.
<iToast> The issue is i dont know what to type as im not sure what the usb is mounted as.
<iToast> i've tried hda hda0 sdb sdc sda...
<int1> hi
<iToast> Hello and welcome!
<Guillem> I'm trying to install libmotif4:i386 and I cannot because  libxmu6:i386 conflicts with libxmu6 (the amd64 one) and then wants to remove a lot of packages. Same happens with libxp6:i386. Is this a bug?
<int1> hello jatt
<ServerSage> iToast: Well, it will be something like /dev/sdc0
<iToast> ServerSage, il try that
<almoxarife> Guillem: what needs that dependency?
<deel> I got some serious problem with my language settings on oneiric accidentally the language has got changed and rather than English US system wide I see some Korean language I have tried a lot of options such as /etc/default/locale to english and gnome-language-selector but things have not been able to reset back to english https://picasaweb.google.com/107404068162388981296/UnknownAsianLanguage#5704443014619612178
<deel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100684/unwanted-chinese-language-got-set-in-system-settings/100686#comment115904_100686
<Guillem> almoxarife, I'm trying to run an old executable which uses motif and it is 32bit.
<ServerSage> iToast: I should clarify.  I wasn't implying it would be sdc, but that it will have a number after it.  /dev/sda0, /dev/sdb0, /dev/sdc0, etc…  If you can get to a shell (ctrl-alt-f1 or something) you can always run dmesg to see where it shoved the usb drive.
<almoxarife> Guillem: what specifically needs that dependency?
<Guillem> almoxarife, it is not an ubuntu package. It is an own code
<Kartagis> ardesia : Depends: binutils (< 2.21.53.20110806) but 2.21.53.20110810-0ubuntu5.1 is to be installed <--- what to do?
<iToast> ServerSage,
<dildo> hi guys
<iToast> i rebootd and looked at the arguments that vmlinuz was given
<iToast> rebooted*
<iToast> Its mounting its self as cdrom
<almoxarife> !info multiarch
<ubottu> Package multiarch does not exist in oneiric
<DXBLouie`> hi everyone
<Guillem> almoxarife, question is I should be able to install both libxmu6 or libxmu6:i386. Shouldn't I?
<almoxarife> Guillem: have you installed multi-arch support?
<iToast> ServerSage, I hate the ubuntu installer.
<ServerSage> iToast: I haven't actually had to install ubuntu in a few years.  :)
 * dildo slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * dildo slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * dildo slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
<iToast> ServerSage, /dev/cdrom doesnt work.
<dildo> me against you three
<dildo> lets go
<iToast> Nor does cdrom or /cdrom -_-
<FloodBot1> dildo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * dildo slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * dildo slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * dildo slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * dildo slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * dildo slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
<iToast> WHY DOES THE INSTALLER HATE ME SO MUTCH?!
<taterhead> lol
 * fwee slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * fwee slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * fwee slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * fwee slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * fwee slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
<FloodBot1> fwee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ServerSage> iToast: Got a USB dvd drive laying around?  :)
 * cock slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * cock slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * cock slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * cock slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * cock slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
<FloodBot1> cock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<iToast> !ops
<DXBLouie`> how can i set the network interface speed to 100mbps permanently the proper way? i see ethtool does have a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ethtool and i'm wondering if i can add the setting somewhere in the GUI as opposed to hardcoding it somewhere?
<stumbleupon> hey guys whats going on in here
<iToast> ServerSage, i got no dvds
 * stumbleupon slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * stumbleupon slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * stumbleupon slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
 * stumbleupon slaps redditalien around a bit with a large trout
 * stumbleupon slaps redditalien around a bit with a large salmon
<FloodBot1> stumbleupon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iToast> ima try again
<iToast> !ops
<iToast> Someone get a op!
<iToast> actually, il just get gry >_>
<taterhead> Oh shit
<ServerSage> iToast: Can you boot to a shell?
<taterhead> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<twitter> !ops
<iToast> !ops
<Ben64> that works
<ServerSage> I think they get it.
<iToast> Why aint they banning him...
<Ben64> k-line = server ban
<iToast> I know
<taterhead> So how about that wondows 8
<bc81> lol ^^
<taterhead> i cant wait
<taterhead> To spend $150
<taterhead> I mean pirate $150
<bc81> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taterhead> Whoops
<taterhead> oh ok
<taterhead> SO HP g60 with ubunto
<taterhead> How do i get wireless to work with it
<twitter> hey guys
<twitter> whats going on in here
<taterhead> How do i get wireless to work with it
<Guillem> almoxarife, no, AFAIK. What is multi-arch support?
<osse> Can I ask a Ubuuntu Server-related question here? It seems #ubuntu-server is for the developers.
<ServerSage> osse: Have at.
<justin______> go nuts
<osse> Thanks!
<iToast> can anyone help me -_-
<iToast> Can someone help
<iToast> Im ready to smash my server to pieces.
<ServerSage> iToast: Have you *tried* getting to a shell?
<iToast> Before you say it, its not the usb..
<iToast> ServerSage, Yes.
<Guillem> almoxarife, I see I've installed: "multiarch-support "and "ia32-libs-multiarch:386" but not "multiarch-support:i386"
<[deXter]> iToast what's the issue sorry? (I just joined)
<iToast> its suppost to be either /dev/cdrom or /cdrom
<semen> wat
<iToast> Ubuntu's installer (the crap it is in 10.4.3) is requesting that i point it to the cdrom drivers.
<iToast> Im booting from a usb.
<iToast> Amazingly it knows were every file is on the usb, it can read the usb, but it requires the drivers...
<iToast> For a generic usb..
<adrian15> I'm trying to make a chroot jail that works on Ubuntu 10.04. I've tried already 4 or 5 guides but none specific to Ubuntu Lucid. Any one has faced this same problem with a good howto to check? Thank you very much!
<[deXter]> iToast, 10.4.3? O.o
<iToast> 11.10 is garbage.
<osse> I just installed Ubuntu Server (big surprise! :P). When I got to the screen where I could choose to install certain services like OpenSSH or LAMP I pressed Enter to select OpenSSH. It instead jumped ahead to the next screen, presumably selecting no services to install. I guess I should have pressed Space. Can I somehow relaunch this wizard or get the same help? If no, is there anything this wizard would
<osse> have set up for me (e.g. conf files) that I miss out on by installing the packages manually?
<iToast> Its hardware is non esistant.
<iToast> hardware support*
<auronandace> [deXter]: he means 10.04.3 so lucid
<[deXter]> Is this an old computer or something?
<ServerSage> osse: Installing them manually will do everything for you.
<[deXter]> auronandace, yeah, LTS right
<iToast> ITs a thin client by wyse
<bc81> cd-info
<ServerSage> osse: The wizard doesn't do anything special.  :)  Just apt-get install them after you are done installing the OS.
<[deXter]> iToast, How exactly did you create the USB drive?
<iToast> unetbootin
<iToast> When I use YUMI the installer never works right unless its 11.10
<osse> ServerSage, exactly the awnswer I was hoping to get. Thanks!
<[deXter]> iToast, exactly what do you mean by "never works right"? did you choose 10.04 from the list?
<osse> answer
<ServerSage> osse: Happy to help.
<Ben64> osse: also, you were supposed to hit Space for each item in that list :)
<iToast> dex yes, but it treats every 10.4 iso as a desktop, and then it doesnt boot correctly
<osse> Ben64, I learned that lesson half a second too late :P
<Ben64> osse: :) but yeah, "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" will accomplish the same thing
<[deXter]> iToast, can you paste the contents of your syslinux.cfg please?  (Use a pastebin)
<iToast> dex, vmlinuz is mounting as /cdrom
<iToast> I should be able to just use /dev/cdrom or /cdrom or cdrom...
<[deXter]> iToast, please paste your .cfg file..
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<ikonia> iToast: vmlinuz should never be mounted as /cfrom
<ikonia> cdrom
<ServerSage> mattwj2002: Don't be sexist, could be ladies in here too.  Hehe.
<mattwj2002> I am looking for the best usb 802.11 abgn nic for that works without drivers
<ikonia> ServerSage: don't be silly please.
<mattwj2002> and ladies
<mattwj2002> :)
<ikonia> !hcl > mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<iToast> ikonia, tell the dev of unetbootin that
<ejv> osse: when you're finished installing, just `sudo apt-get install openssh-server`
<ikonia> iToast: many people use unetbootin without issue, so I doubt it's an application issue
<iToast> ikonia, :/
<mattwj2002> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS
<osse> ejv, thanks I will.
<Chotaz> if I have a 25GB folder, what piece size should I set in mktorrent when creating a file?
<[deXter]> iToast, I'm still waiting on your .cfg ..
<mattwj2002> which ones are usb?
<osse> My plan is to set up a small Redmine codehostingbugtracker thingy
<ikonia> mattwj2002: that's for you to research, not us
<mattwj2002> okay
<mattwj2002> thanks for the help
<Kartagis> yesterday I had Dummy Output at sound properties. how do I fix it?
<[deXter]> iToast, are you on / do you have access to a ubuntu machine already?
<ServerSage> Chotaz: Not really an ubuntu question.
<Kartagis> xx4h: stop that
<iToast> dex, no
<[deXter]> Windows?
<iToast> yes
<iToast> Im ready to give up on ubuntu...
<parapan> hello fellows > does anyone knows hot to transform a pdf into .doc or something to open with Open Office ???
<[deXter]> iToast, Have you tried Universal USB Installer?
<iToast> I've only come back to ubuntu because debian is HORRIBLE! with gameservers
<justin______> gameservers?
<iToast> http://pastebin.com/XrQmvVwB
<justin______> what debian gameservers?
<iToast> justin______, sa-mp requires libstb++6
<ejv> please spare us your professional annotations, they are irrelevant.
<iToast> Install that on debaib and you get a conflict error, then when it does work, sa-mp can't access the files...
<[deXter]> iToast, http://live.learnfree.eu/download   <-- it specifically supports 10.04.3 so you might have better luck with it
<ServerSage> parapan: Open pdf with OpenOffice, save as Doc.
<ServerSage> parapan: Though you'll probably want to use LibreOffice.
<iToast> i need that link again
<iToast> http://pastebin.com/XrQmvVwB
<iToast> Thats the file
<ikonia> iToast: that's just a grub menu
<iToast> wrong file...
<iToast> what file again
<ikonia> ?
<iToast> what file did you guys want me to post...
<ikonia> I didn't ask you to post anything
<iToast> i was asked by dexter...
<[deXter]> iToast, that file looks fine
<parapan> ServerSage: it opens the document but I get only �œ#$,���E������#�##�~�#
<[deXter]> iToast, I suggest you try that other tool - LiveUSB install
<ServerSage> parapan: Are you sure the PDF file is good?
<iToast> link again, like i asked...
<mattwj2002> yeah
<[deXter]> iToast, http://live.learnfree.eu/support
<mattwj2002> that link was no help
<parapan> ServerSage: well ...I don't have the original but a copy of this .....my guess is that they used Word and then printed as pdf file ...
<mattwj2002> hardware?
<iToast> ty
<mattwj2002> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<varikonniemi> hello, what software do you recommend to wipe a hdd clean before selling it? ATA secure erase command does nothing to the physcal data...
<ServerSage> parapan: You may want to jump into the libreoffice IRC channel.  But if the PDF file is just an image in a pdf, you won't be able to do what you want to do.
<ejv> varikonniemi: dd
<jatt> you cannot erase data from hard disks
<jatt> permanently
<ikonia> mattwj2002: you need to find the devices you want and research their linux compatability
<varikonniemi> ejv, isn't random write better than writing just 1:s
<parapan> ServerSage: k thanks a lot
<mattwj2002> okay
<ejv> varikonniemi: use /dev/urandom
<varikonniemi> oh
<varikonniemi> thanks
<ejv> do a few passes
<dud380> varikonniemi: You can use DBAN
<iToast> jatt, i can.
<ejv> should be "good enough"
<jatt> still data can be recovered
<iToast> jatt, Not if you use my method...
<dud380> varikonniemi: http://www.dban.org/
<iToast> Thermite
<jatt> nope
<iToast> jate recover data from a puddle of metal...
<ejv> you want to discuss data wiping, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<jatt> law enforcement has ways to always get data from disks
<jatt> no matter what tool you use
<iToast> jatt, thermite.
<iToast> I dare you to recover data from a puddle of metal.
<iToast> I DARE YOU
 * ejv taps mic, is this thing on?
<dud380> jatt: DBAN writes random data to the HD, I think its secure enough
<[deXter]> dd is all you need ;)
<Guest6359> #tor
<varikonniemi> i don't want to take my system apart for this, so i think i prefer dd
<ServerSage> I think I see a vein in ejv's neck starting to throb….hehe.
<jatt> you would need more than dd against FBI's computer forensic laboratories
<ServerSage> !ot | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<varikonniemi> so was it /dev/random or /dev/urandom ?
<ejv> varikonniemi: man page each, to learn the differences
<[deXter]> urandom
<[deXter]> Someone should program ubottu to automatically invite OT people to -offtopic... that channel is dead. :/
<iToast> lol
<ejv> I have found people would rather stop talking about $OT_SUBJECT than join over there. Let's all move along now. :)
 * dud380 coding h4xx0r code
 * ikonia would like dud380 to not do pointless /me commands
 * dud380 lol
 * ikonia isn't laughing
<Jjon> Hello, how do I make archive manager recognise XPI?
<iToast> Albino peacock.
<iToast> Defeats the point of the peacock..
<ikonia> Jjon: xpi ? as in java installer ?
<ikonia> iToast: what are you talking about ?
<iToast> Im watching a video :p
<iToast> and its true
<ikonia> iToast: ok - then don't talk about it in here
<iToast> ikonia, Hater >_>
<Jjon> ikonia: I just need to open the package up to use some files from it, it's a plugin thing for firefox.
<ikonia> Jjon: ahhh, I honestly don't know if you can do that
<ikonia> Jjon: xpi java packages you certainly can't
<Jjon> The instructions on the website state that you can, and I remember doing it before, I had to download some stuff for the archive manager with the terminal?
<varikonniemi> ok, that dd /dev/urandom write is way too slow for being usable
<ServerSage> Jjon: I think api files are just zip files with an xpi extension (as long as they aren't java packages).
<ServerSage> varikonniemi: Wiping a drive bit by bit is going to be slow.
<varikonniemi> yeah it does 9.xM, dev/zero does 119M
<ServerSage> Jjon:Have you tried just changing it from .xpi to .zip for giggles?  It can't hurt, could be fun even.
<Jjon> One second.
<Jjon> Thank-you guys
<ServerSage> Jjon: So that worked?
<bc81> hey all, at one point in my bash script i make a zenity info window; is there a way to make that spawn on top of all other windows?
<Jjon> It worked just fine
<varikonniemi> how do i get the opposite of /dev/zero ? like /dev/one :D
<ServerSage> Jjon: I mean, of course it worked.  I knew that.  Hehe.
<dagerik> I have a bash_aliases, but they are unreachable from sudo. How can I make aliases available to also sudo?
<andyn> varikonniemi: well, by definition a /dev/!zero would output anything from 1 to 255
<ServerSage> dagerik: You'd have to put those aliases into root's bashrc, or in the system bashrc.
<Jjon> :)
<andyn> btw, for some reason changing to this window takes two seconds in irssi
<dagerik> ServerSage: Okay. How if I want to make them available in make files? Same problem there
<ServerSage> dagerik: Or, you can alias sudo like so:  alias sudo='sudo '
<ServerSage> dagerik: Though I do not know the security ramifications of doing so.
<Jjon> Should I run a firewall, or is it not too needed?
<bc81> nevermind, i figured it out: http://wp.shaibn.com/how-to-help-zenity-to-get-focus-and-be-always-on-top
<ServerSage> dagerik: The aliases need to be available to the user running the make files.  If they are using sudo, then you need to make the aliases available to root.  Using the "alias sudo='sudo ' above will accomplish this.
<dagerik> ServerSage: I am using an alias called alert, in my make file. But it will not run: alert lolzzzz # gcc -Wall hello.c -o hello
<dagerik> /bin/sh: alert: not found
<ServerSage> dagerik: Ok….and did you read anything that I said above?
<dagerik> ServerSage: yes
<boo4android> hello i need help on how to install ubuntu on android samsung galaxy y
<Lakii> ;/
<[deXter]> boo4android, Lets just say it's nearly impossible.
<boo4android> why
<boo4android> @dexter
<ikonia> not going to happen
<ServerSage> dagerik: Not sure what to tell you.  If you run make as the same user that has the alias, it should work.
<hydrox24> iToast: you could just write to the disk 37 times with random data then swipe it with a supermagnet :)
<ServerSage> boo4android: Because Samsung didn't make it easy?
<Shwaiil> hi
<boo4android> x_x so it is impossible
<[deXter]> boo4android, well first of all the Galaxy Y is a non-popular obscure device.. you'll have to mess with the bootloader, then get the right drivers, compile stuff around, prepare your own initrd, write startup and init scripts
<Jjon> ServerSage: the volume control does not work, is that bug known?
<ServerSage> Jjon: That's a pretty out of the blue question.  :)  Do you get sound?
<Jjon> Serversage: I do get sound, I just can not lower it, and it's blowing my ears.
<[deXter]> boo4android, if you really want Ubuntu on a portable device, you could sell your Galaxy Y and buy an HTC HD2.. There are quite a few tutorials online on how to load Ubuntu onto it
<Jjon> Serversage: I can lower it with the youtube volume knob, but not with the computers.
<boo4android> @dexter which samsung phone is posssible and i got it rooted already
<ikonia> boo4android: do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<ServerSage> Jjon: Do you have a little speaker icon in your tray?
<[deXter]> boo4android, Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel to discuss this.. why don't you join me there?
<boo4android> okayyy
<Jjon> ServerSage: I do.
<ServerSage> Jjon: And when you click on that do you get a slider?  If so, does that slider let you change the volume?
<bc81> hey, is there a way to close specific nautilus windows from the terminal?
<Jjon> Serversage: The slider does nothing, I can even mute it and it's still the same.
<ServerSage> Jjon: Well that is fun.  Open up the mixer and see if anything in there works.
<BigWill> you speak frech
<Shwaiil> Q: Do  Alienware M17x Laptops suport Ubuntu ? Thanks for looking
<scarleo> boo4android, check this out: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.appbuilder.u14410p30729&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmFwcGJ1aWxkZXIudTE0NDEwcDMwNzI5Il0.
<jnsl> Hi, what is the name of the default Archive manager in ubuntu?
<oCean> !fr | BigWill
<ubottu> BigWill: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pra7eek_> jnsl Synaptic
<ServerSage> Shwaiil: I think you mean does Ubuntu support M17x laptops, and yes it does.
<jnsl> i mean when i right click eg. a zip file and extract it, the gui application that dose that?
<MuSh> hey
<Shwaiil> ServerSage: thanks a lot for looking, I really appreciate it. So, I wont have any issues installing it on that machine right ? I can probably have dual boot win7 / ubuntu ?! tks
<MuSh> a azzurra server?
<bc81> jnsl: file-roller
<scarleo> jnsl, fileroller
<jnsl> ok thanks a bunch =)
<scarleo> jnsl, file-roller is correct :)
<Jjon> Serversage: It doesn't, for example Audacious doesn't let me either, but gnome MPlayer does let me.
<ServerSage> Shwaiil: I make no promises.  :)  But I just got rid of my m17x and had been running Ubuntu on it without issue.  Yes you can dual boot.
<ServerSage> Jjon: What sound card do you have?
<bc81> i'm looking for a way to close specific windows from the terminal...any ideas?
<Jjon> Serversage: Motherboard
<grummund> Hi, how does ubuntu allocate order or /dev/ttyUSB{0,1,2,..} if the devices are already plugged in at boot time?
<ServerSage> Jjon: Which chipset?  If you open a terminal you can run lspci to find out.
<Shwaiil> ServerSage: you got rid of m17x, found a better alternative ? I need it because of the graphic card, and looks like a good computer for 2d , 3d work , video, etc
<invincibledroid> i need help on gedit
<bc81> for example i'd like to close a nautilus window from the terminal that has navigated to /home/bc81/some/folder    any suggestions?
<invincibledroid> anyone please help
<ServerSage> Shwaiil: Diddn't say I found a better alternative, just rotated laptops.
<bc81> ask away invincibledroid
<Jjon> serversage: It's just silicon integrated systems sis7012.
<invincibledroid> how to make my external tool language sensitive in gedit
<Shwaiil> ServerSage: sure, thanks :)
<invincibledroid> all my external tools is applicable to all languages now
<invincibledroid> anyway to create a new language context for a new language
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to use mysqldbexport, but I'm getting the following error "ImportError: No module named mysql.utilities". How can I solve this?
<bc81> invincibledroid: no idea, have you looked at creating a keyboard layout maybe?
<invincibledroid> i suspect the external tool is buggy or not fully inplemented
<invincibledroid> very little documentation available online
<ServerSage> Jjon: Hmmm, I'm surprised none of the sliders in the mixer worked.
<Jjon> ServerSage: Okay, I have to go now, thanks for your concern.
<bc81> invincibledroid: what tool(s)?  maybe you want to look into keyboard layout options?
<_Ethan_> which editor should i use for editing python ?
<_Ethan_> or which one would you recommend me
<ServerSage> _Ethan_: That's a question to start a flame war.  :)  Are you looking for just an editor, or an IDE?
<ServerSage> _Ethan_: And really, this is a questions for #phython
<tdgunes> _Ethan_: vim :)
<_Ethan_> ServerSage,  ok
<ztane> trying to use gnome-panel in 11.10 (no, unity does not work, too buggy), but seems that the battery power applet is broken, clicking on the battery icon does nothing?
<pra7eek_> pager is not working for my KDE. I try to drag the widget to a panel or the desktop but it doesn't appear there. Please help.
<_Ethan_> editor and ide
<_Ethan_> thanks tdgunes  :)
<ztane> any ideas?
<ztane> i do remember it working differently before, eg there was context menu
<ServerSage> _Ethan_: For an editor, vim.  I agree with tdgunes there.  For an IDE Komodo Edit is pretty nice.
<tdgunes> _Ethan_: python coders don't use ides to much, by the way
<ztane> well, i use eclipse+pydev occasionally
<ServerSage> tdgunes: That's a rather bold, and all encompassing, statement.
<ztane> for python, it has nice functionalities such as spotting incorrectly written variables
<bc81> ztane: have a look: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65981/how-can-i-get-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-11-10
<tdgunes> ServerSage: I don't believe in IDE's after I left Visual Studio :)
<ztane> but most of the time eclipse lags too much and i end up using whatever editor
<ztane> tdgunes: pfft
<ztane> tdgunes: visualstudio 6, .net user here :P
<tdgunes> ztane: It was long time ago :)
<ServerSage> tdgunes: We are getting way -offtopic here, but just because you no long use, or believe in, an IDE doesn't mean all of the python community feels the same.
<_Ethan_> ok
<_Ethan_> ServerSage,  i thought about geany too
<fasad> i once tried onscreen keyboard, ever since then it always starts everytime i log in, how can i disable it permanently?
<ztane> ok, seems the gnome-apnel etc is a no-go
<_Ethan_> do you recommend me any vim tutorial by the way ?
<ztane> so how can i get my unity fixed? :D taskbar missing sometimes, stupid sidebar pops up everytime something says something in skype, alttab does not show windows, fullscreen windows disappear fromn taborder, etc etc... :D
<ServerSage> _Ethan_: I've never used geany, so no opinion here.  As for a vim tut, I honestly don't know of any off the top of my head.  A quick google search returned some results though.  *shrug*
<tdgunes> _Ethan_: vim is not easy to use when you first try. if you are looking for an easy one for now use gedit, kwrite.
<tdgunes> _Ethan_: for small scripts, nano can help too :)
<bc81> fasad: you might check system > preferences > assistive technologies
<fasad> bc81: hmm. switche doff the keyboard there. will see if that works #next time i log in
<_Ethan_> ok!!
<_Ethan_> thanks a lot for your kind help
<bc81> fasad: ok, if that doesn't work, have a look in your startup applications: system > preferences > startup applications
<pooky> can anyone suggest a channel for help with a regex
<ztane> pooky: context?
<ztane> pooky: that is regex, where :D
<pooky> sorry
<pooky> in bash
<pooky> I'm trying to do \(x\|y\)
<pooky> but it doesn't work
<ztane> #bash? :P
<pooky> if I do \(x\)
<pooky> hrm
<pooky> ok
<ztane> or you mean you run grep in bash? :D
<fasad> bc81: your all instructions assume i'm using GNOME.
<pooky> actually
<pooky> usng find
<fasad> bc81: i'm on unity
<ztane> pooky: then it is not bash :P
<bc81> fasad: *sigh* your questions assume (but i need to get updated, still using 10.10 ;)
<ztane> pooky: seems the find regex uses "emacs" format by default
<fasad> bc81: well precise is just around the corner :)
<ztane> pooky: could be that you should not escape \|
<bc81> fasad: hehe, i'm stubborn.  i still run 5.04 (hoary) on an old vaio laptop
<ztane> pooky: try \(x|y\) or try -regextype posix-basic
<ztane> pooky: hmm, atually \| should work as "or" in regex
<fasad> bc81: whoa !
<g105b> Is it possible to remove the passphrases from a public key without having to redistribute the key to where it's used?
<ServerSage> g105b: No, not that I know of.  I'm pretty sure that is not possible.
<ServerSage> g105b: You pretty much have to make a new key without a passphrase and redistribute it.
<g105b> ServerSage: that's what I thought. ok thanks
<winnie667> hello! i've never really understood the "bind to adress" option which appears in several services. In the /etc/config/mpd.conf file, will this work? ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0 eth1 eth2 wifi0 wifi1
<bc81> oh yea, i figured out my last question above; you can close specific windows using wmctrl -c NAME :)
<winnie667> is i do instead:   ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 will that mean that any machine on the local network be able to acess the samba share regardless of interface?
<MullahGeek> syn
<_ruben> 127.0.0.0/8 covers localhost, not the local network
<winnie667> so 192.168.0.0 for lan
<winnie667> or 192.168.0.0/255 =
<llutz> 192.168.0.0/24
<winnie667> and if i skip naming an interface, any interface will do
<Rods_Tiger> what can I run in ubuntu which will get the computer working hard? This office is freezing cold, maybe the computer can help warm it up if it's left being overdriven with no user intervention.
<winnie667> Rods_Tiger: cpuburn :)
<Rods_Tiger> aha - thanks
<winnie667> Rods_Tiger:
<winnie667> That is NOT recommended
<winnie667> i hope you were joking
<Rods_Tiger> it was just recommended just now
<Rods_Tiger> make your mind up
<winnie667> if it's not your computer, go ahead
<Rods_Tiger> not my computer
<Rods_Tiger> and I'm freezing
<winnie667> i think there are programs to donate processing power to different projects
<Rods_Tiger> ok, other than cpuburn?
<_Ethan_> i am reading this
<_Ethan_> http://pastebin.com/83Zwjt0D
<_Ethan_> how should i do this?
<winnie667> _Ethan_: #python
<winnie667> will probably be of more help to you
<_Ethan_> ok
<d00de> _Ethan: why would you want to do that for?
<_Ethan_> d00de,  i am reading that in a script
<_Ethan_> and i dont know the purpose
<SilentDrgn> Good morning everybody.
<d00de> it doesn't have purpose
<tomek_> who knows any gui tool for managing services in ubuntu?
<SilentDrgn> How stable is the Ubuntu 12.04 beta?
<ikonia> SilentDrgn: not stable, it's a beta
<bc81> tomek_: there is BUM
<d00de> tomek_: Services can be configured by clicking System -> Administration -> Services. A tool called Boot-Up Manager is also available.
<Rods_Tiger> this is a core2duo, which one of these do I run? burnBX, burnK6, burnK7, burnMMX, burnP5, burnP6
<winnie667> if i simply remove "ocal-filesystems and net-device-up"   from:    start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up)      in /etc/init/smbd.conf             will that simply stop samba from autostarting unless "service smbd start" is executed?
<SilentDrgn> Understandable. I've seen some solid betas and then some disasters. Curious how far along this was.
<_rahmat_> hi everyone. i'm using quickly in ubuntu 10.04 and following video tutorial in http://developer.ubuntu.com everything work fine, until I type quickly package, quickly get error with error message "An error has occured during package building ERROR: package command failed Aborting" here is screenshot of quickly http://paste.ubuntu.com/826217/ . Any idea? thanks
<Rods_Tiger> I'm running burnBX but it's only running one core. Same as burnMMX and burnP6
<Rods_Tiger> oh well, I'll just run burnBX until the place heats up to an acceptable level.
<bc81> Rods_Tiger: are you serious?  do some pushups ;P
<d00de> Rods_Tiger: try Mprime
<Rods_Tiger> mprime? OK
<d00de> yup, it should give some decent work to those cores :D
<_Ethan_> a dot before the file name indicates hidden archie?
<_Ethan_> *archive
<_Ethan_> like .bashrc+
<_Ethan_> like .bashrc
<FloodBot1> _Ethan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Ethan_> :S
<d00de> dot before file indicates hidden file
<Rods_Tiger> mprime doesn't work, I type ecm but it wants arguments, but the --help doesn't say what to type.
<_Ethan_> d00de, thanks
<_Ethan_> how could i see them in terminal ?
<d00de> ls -alh
<_Ethan_> perfect
<ksinkar> what driver is nearest to the cannon MF4320 series for ubuntu?
<d00de> Rods_Tiger: here's a tarball
<d00de> just extract it and run Mprime
<d00de> http://mersenneforum.org/gimps/mprime259.tar.gz
<planet> ko
<almoxarife> ksinkar: http://www.ubun2.com/question/387/canon_mf4350d_laser_printer_64bit_driver_ubuntu_or_linux
<g105b> What are the segments of an IP address called? 192.168.0.105 - what is 105? is it an octal?
<oCean> g105b: octet, but note there is ##networking for such specific questions
<g105b> ok thanks
<bc81> g105b: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dot-decimal_notation#IPv4_address
<wookienz> how can i tell what codec an avi fle has been encoded in?
<iceroot> wookienz: maybe "file filename.avi"
<TheUser_> hi guys could anyone gaz why my fresh ubuntu 11.10 instatalltion , updated, freez the mouse courser ?
<wookienz> iceroot: yeah doubt that one.
<bc81> wookienz: you can use mediainfo for that
<wookienz> thanks. found that vlc supports fourcc details
<Savvis> anyone heard of Hiawatha?
<Tomie> anyone know where ZLIB is installed to? the path to ZLIB? i'm installing something and getting "specify zlib directory"
<osse> I just installed Ubuntu Server but I can't connect to the internet. I can tell from the LEDs that the link is up and there is traffic. I suspect that it is some kind of Windows domain controller thingy that is blocking me. How can I go about finding out if this is in fact the case?
<Chotaz_> I have 2 folders on my desktop: "bak" and "bak2", each of them as a number of folders inside, I want to move all the folders that are inside "bak2" from there to "bak", how can I accomplish so via terminal?
<solofight> people i screwed my desktop by changing some settings. Now there is no title bar present in any of the windows which is getting opened. How do i completely remove my gnome and reinstall it ?
<spesh> Chotaz, mv bak2/* bak/
<spesh> solofight, did you mess about with compizconfig-settings-manager
<solofight> yes - i think so
<spesh> Open a terminal Ctrl-Alt-T
<solofight> spesh, instead of reinstalling the same version i though il install the latest one
<solofight> was reading http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<spesh> and type unity --reset
<solofight> what do you say ?
<spesh> solofight, are you using gnome-shell
<solofight> spesh, yes i opened gnome-terminal
<spesh> no, gnome-shell instaed of unity?
<solofight> spesh, hwo do i check it ?
<solofight> how*
<spesh> solofight, log out and click the cog wheel thing next to your username, choose ubuntu and log in
<spesh> is the problem still there
<solofight> spesh yes i did that
<solofight> yeah
<Myrtti> !gnome3 | solofight, you are aware that Gnome3 is not supported in 11.04
<ubottu> solofight, you are aware that Gnome3 is not supported in 11.04: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<dr_willis> they really should make that cog more obvious. 90% of the login screen is just empty space
<solofight> ooh
<bonhoeffer> i can't remove my ssh identity with ssh-add -d
<dr_willis> if you want gnome shell you definatly want the latest ubuntu.
<solofight> dr_willis, so a dist upgrade will do ?
<bonhoeffer> i get Identity removed: ../../id_rsa but it is still there
<bonhoeffer> is there a better room for ssh questions?
<dr_willis>  i akways do a clean install solofight
<solofight> dr_willis, you mean you delete the existing and install from the new image ? ! ! !  WHat about all your softwares, documents and other stuff ?
<dr_willis> solofight:  you can upgrade to the later releases
<dr_willis> solofight: mt /home is on its own partition
<justin______> yes a clean install is more stable
<dr_willis> trivial foe me to do a clean install
<justin______> dr_willis, ur /home is on its own partition? are u kidding, how do u pull that off? lol
<dr_willis> takes about an hr
<justin______> i never even thought of that :)
<justin______> and what about reinstalling
<justin______> u have to do it per install?
<dr_willis> my home is actually on its own 3tb hd.
<justin______> per clean install?
<justin______> yeah i figured u'd throw it on your own drive
<justin______> its quite genious in some ways actually
<dr_willis> home on its iwn part. is commonplace
<solofight> dr_willis, not that technically knowledgeable i am - can you please explain more ? if i copy the entiire /home from here and paste it after installing new version - then i get back all my stuff ?
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<solofight> dr_willis, what about installed softwares ? i have so much stuff distributed like in /var/ and /opt/ ...etc
<solofight> how do i get them up together ?
<dr_willis> i just  tell the installer where my home is at. and to not format it. rather trivial to do
<dr_willis> solofight: what stuff exactly
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<solofight> dr_willis, developed web applications which are at /var
<solofight> and tools like jmeter at /opt
<dr_willis> back it up. restore
<solofight> how do i back up apache, mysql, ..etc ?
<solofight> all seperately ?
<ikonia> solofight: the content or the applications ?
<dr_willis> you coult put /opt on its own part. :-)
<solofight> ikonia, both
<iceroot> solofight: mysql with mysqldump, apache with a backup of your files e.g. in /var/www/
<ikonia> solofight: well, I don't see ap oint in backing up the actual applications
<dr_willis> no ned tobackup the apps.
<solofight> iceroot, configurations
<dr_willis> reinstall them
<ikonia> solofight: but the content just tar up the content and mysqldump as iceroot said the databases
<solofight> dr_willis, ouch reinstall all apps !
<iceroot> solofight: /etc/mysql/my.cnf and /etc/apache2/*
<solofight> why do you people say fresh install is better ?
<dr_willis> solofight:  trivial for me . see that !clone factoid
<iceroot> solofight: only some do, fresh install is not needed if you want a newer ubuntu version
<dr_willis> i see too many upgrade ussues in here daily..
<iceroot> solofight: but a backup is always a good idea (not only for upgrade)
<Naeblis> Hi. It seems Ubuntu has stopped recognizing my router and sound cards. I had recently updated using a new sources.list that someone here provided me(mine had security disabled, I think). Any ideas?
<iceroot> dr_willis: mostly because they do strange ppa stuff on there system
<solofight> dr_willis, yeah saw that - but too complex to understand for me :(
<iceroot> dr_willis: default systems should not have issues on upgrade (its tested during an alpha/beta phase)
<dr_willis> i beta test a LOT. so a clean install helps me clean house also
<iceroot> dr_willis: thats correct
<solofight> dr_willis, can you please exaplin the !clone factiod ?
<iceroot> i guess my systems is gone from 10.04 to 12.04 though every release
<S-I> http://imgur.com/a/OMFkK#0
<S-I> winning streak :D
<S-I> winning
<dr_willis> solofight:  it makes a file list of your instslled apps you reinstall from
<iceroot> S-I: no need that here
<RadiumCat> hello, i'm looking for an image viewer that has the ability to fetch image from a direct URL link to the image, instead of opening the browser everytime someone posts an image link on IRC. is there any such tool out there? :)
<iceroot> RadiumCat: shotwell can do that (imo) but its not primary a viewer, more of a collection
<dr_willis> RadiumCat:  script one in your irc client. :-)
<RadiumCat> iceroot: thanks kindly :)
<RadiumCat> dr_willis: i use weechat :p
<dr_willis> shouldbe easy then
<iceroot> then you love the shell and scripting :)
<RadiumCat> indeed :)
<dr_willis> the tinyurl scripts for weechat maybe a good starting point
<RadiumCat> interesting, i think i have it installed
<RadiumCat> will have a look
<dr_willis> i use weechat but dont code mych
<mrgaddy> hey people, what do u think about raspberry pi?
<_Ethan_> i am reading things like "Make sure that zpu-elf-gcc is in your $PATH."
<RadiumCat> ok i have to go :)
<RadiumCat> thanks
<dr_willis> mrgaddy:  i want 3...
<_Ethan_> is it $PATH bash language ?
<Marezz> Anyone here using shutter?
<dr_willis> its a bash variable
<dr_willis> echo $PATH
<mehrdad> yo u guys brag too much about linux stability that it makes u look silly
<mehrdad> it jsut fuckung crashed
<oCean> mehrdad: control your language here, please
<dr_willis> mehrdad:  so ....
<mehrdad> and i lost things that i cant get back right now
<mehrdad> and i am in a hurry right now
<mehrdad> give me a solution
<oCean> mehrdad: I don't think that attitude is going to help you here
<dr_willis> learn to save every 5 min
<mehrdad> the piece of shit terminal has no save feature
<mehrdad> ok politeness?
<dr_willis> wonder what he lost then...
<mehrdad> ok the terminal lost all the history
<mehrdad> what do i do?
<dr_willis> you mean your bash history?
<mehrdad> it was important enough anyway for me to rage out
<mehrdad> yes bash
<mehrdad> it crashed and everything went away on the terminal
<cromag> so when you write "history" everything is gone ?
<mehrdad> how can i get it back politely?
<dr_willis> its in ram untill bash exits and saves it to disk i think
<cromag> ah
<mehrdad> heh awesome then
<Naeblis> so uhh, I'll try again.
<Naeblis> Hi. It seems Ubuntu has stopped recognizing my router and sound cards. I had recently updated using a new sources.list that someone here provided me(mine had security disabled, I think). Any ideas?
<dr_willis> be carefull when running several terminals also
<dr_willis> history file is shared i recall
<dr_willis> typescript command can log a bash session if you want a perment record of it.
<virtuaposta> hi all..!! how to change user password from client machine? what command to use to change the user password getting authenticated against openldap?
<bonhoeffer> any idea how to remove an ssh identity in ubuntu?
<bonhoeffer> ssh-add -d doesn't do it
<iceroot> !work | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bonhoeffer> ssh-add -D reports: All identities removed. ssh-add -l shows all identities still there, iceroot
<mehrdad> i can't get the command back now anyway, it was an rdesktop ip address, is it logged anywhere?
<mehrdad> by any chance?
<mehrdad> is it in the firewall log for instance?
<[twisti]> hi, i have a folder where all files look like this in ll/ln -s
<[twisti]> -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? configuration.txt
<[twisti]> -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? custom-lightings.txt
<[twisti]> -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? custom-perspectives.txt
<EdwardIII> if i commit to ubuntu 10.x LTS am i going to get attacked from the back soon - it must be coming up to time for another LTS release?
<bluenemo> hi guys, i've just installed gfxboot but i cant find the executable.. its not in path and wont show up on locate (after updatedb)..
<oCean> EdwardIII: next april release Precise/12.04 will be LTS
<mehrdad> where is the firewall log saved? :/;
<scruff>  /var/log
<EdwardIII> what's the general feeling about ubuntu LTS on a server?
<mehrdad> scruff: file name?
<iceroot> EdwardIII: if you want ubuntu then lts is the best for a server
<oCean> EdwardIII: LTS in server edition comes with 5 years of support
<fidel> EdwardIII: works fine here
<oCean> EdwardIII: specific server support/discussion is in channel #ubuntu-server though
<iceroot> EdwardIII: if you want a ultra-stable system (with older software) i guess having a look at debian stable is a good idea too
<EdwardIII> ah OK
<EdwardIII> well i want something with at least python 2.7 out of the box
<mehrdad> ufw scruff ?
<iceroot> !info python lucid
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<iceroot> !info python2.7 lucid
<ubottu> Package python2.7 does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> EdwardIII: only 2.6 on 10.04
<Chotaz_> !info python2.7 oneiric
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2508 kB, installed size 9692 kB
<mehrdad> scruff: where is it? what's the file name? ufw.log is empty
<mehrdad> :(
<scruff> mehrdad, what firewall software are you using?
<oCean> EdwardIII: 12.04 will come with 2.7
<mehrdad> what comes built in
<oCean> mehrdad: by default the firewall is disabled
<mehrdad> nooo :(
<oCean> yes
<iceroot> EdwardIII: 12.04 is the next lts release, ready in april 2012
<iceroot> EdwardIII: on a server (reachable through the internet) i would suggest only use ubuntu lts or debian stable
<mehrdad> so i am screwed :|
<Chotaz_> No SSL on ubuntu's website?
<mehrdad> why is it disabled anyway?
<iceroot> Chotaz_: why need ssl there?
<crizzy> why would there be ssl?
<mehrdad> oCean: no chance the ip is saved somewhere?
<crizzy> waste of bandwidth, browsers don't cache items over ssl
<MerlynKorr> can a person install debian onto a usb stick and have it install on the computer it was downloaded from?
<iceroot> Chotaz_: you only need ssl if you have logins like the ubuntu forums, launchpad and so on
<iceroot> MerlynKorr: #debian
<krised> iceroot hy man. Thanks for all your help the past days. i FINALLY found the problem. or rather a solution.. ive been removing lightDm for GDM but that made my remastersys crash. However keeping LightDM works perfectly
<oCean> mehrdad: you are looking for an ipaddress you used in a command earlier? If you lost your command history, there's no other record of it
<iceroot> krised: nice to hear
<MerlynKorr> ty iceroot.
<mehrdad> damn
<MerlynKorr> as well, i had a problem that was assisted by one of you guys and i wanted to thank you all and recognize for that assistance so, thanks...
<MerlynKorr> it was really appreciated...
<MerlynKorr> see ya guys.
<linux> dfdf
<krised> iceroot uhmm i know its more a #bash question but do you know how to direct keyboard input into a variable ? im listing some options in a script and the user has to pick from 1-9 and i need to have that input select an options based on number.
<EdwardIII> i've mostly used centos before, but it's a pain - i always have to compile a custom perl and a custom python
<EdwardIII> because the packages are just so damn old
<iceroot> krised: hm, i think something with read but i dont know, sorry
<iceroot> krised: maybe #bash
<prabuvathur> hello all, salam sejahtera
<Pumpkin-> yeah, just read VARIABLE
<Pumpkin-> ie. read FOO<enter>BAR<enter>echo $FOO<enter> produces BAR
<prabuvathur> kok sepi yah
<theadmin> prabuvathur: English here, please.
<EdwardIII> i guess 2.7 is a lot better than centos' 2.4
<a> server irc.efnet.pl
<EdwardIII> 2.6 rather
<Steamopunk> Having some trouble getting MySQL started on 11.10. http://paste.ubuntu.com/826275/
<bytesofbinary> I haven't run my computer for 3 days. And now after I boot up, Ubuntu has become very slow due to no reason and Fedora doesn't boot?
<justin______> bytesofbinary, sounds like it could be a hard drive problem,
<theadmin> bytesofbinary: Damaged hard drive?
<justin______> 3 days non use, corrosion, dust, keep it on
<bytesofbinary> How do I know if its a damaged hard drive? Its not giving the disk fail warning
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - define doesn't boot
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: you need to give us info
<mehrdad> run Windows for the same time period byoungmn
<mehrdad> sorry bytesofbinary
<justin______> u could run an fsck
<ikonia> justin______: why - what will that do for him ?
<Culiforge> I installed a Geforce 8400gs and now my 10.04 won't boot, is there any wisdom here?
<justin______> check and repair the linux file system
<justin______> if needed
<ikonia> justin______: who says it's got a problem ?
<justin______> plus the heads will clean the dirt off a bit
<bytesofbinary> I checked the fedora filesystem and it says clean
<ikonia> justin______: it's performing "slow" and Fedora won't boot
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: what's the actual issue
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: doesn't boot means it gets stuck at the "F" boot screen
<theadmin> justin______: ikonia is right, there is absolutely no reason for fsck'ing the drive if it boots... Speed has nothing to do with filesystem sanity at all
<justin______> there's no diagnosis yet, this is just a try
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: turn off the boot splash and see what's going on
<justin______> for the fedora machine its possible
<justin______> fedora partition
<ikonia> justin______: trying random things for no reason is not how to resolve an issue
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: everything goes fine as expected, and when its supposed to display gdm, it says something about about virtualbox kernel modules succesfully loaded and just sits there
<justin______> educated guess ykno
<justin______> its got me out of hot spots
<justin______> just sayin
<ikonia> justin______: no it didn't
<ikonia> justin______: he's explained the problem - fsck will do nothing
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - and what about the ubuntu boot ?
<theadmin> bytesofbinary: Virtualbox? Are you running it in virutalbox?
<justin______> alright, sorry matt
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: ubuntu boot goes well, but its become very VERY slow, like when I run sudo apt-get update. It takes 20 mins to finish updating a SINGLE package
<bytesofbinary> theadmin: No. I have Vbox installed
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok, we need to sort your definitions out
<leifw> what debugging or logging things can I install or enable to diagnose random lockups/crashes?
<theadmin> bytesofbinary: Is everything slow, or just APT?
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: 1.) "slow" needs to be explained, is it network slow, slow moving the mouse around, slow to process tasks ?
<leifw> that is, entire system lockups/crashes
<quiescens> if you suspect drive failure or near failure you could boot a livecd and check the drive's SMART readings, but they may or may not indicate anything useful (rather, if it says bad things then it probably could be drive related, but if it doesn't, it doesn't neccesarily mean it isn't drive related)
 * quiescens shrugs.
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: slow means slow processing tasks.
<mehrdad> why did my system crash anyway?! :/
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: can you give me an example of a task it's slow processing ?
<bytesofbinary> theadmin: apps are slow. display is fine
<mehrdad> i wasnt doing any serious low-level stuff
<mehrdad> just a few terminals and a rdesktop session
<leifw> only happens during intensive cpu/gpu work, don't think it's drives
<mehrdad> suddenly thr keyboard stopped working
<leifw> I'd like at least to see if the kernel prints anything like a bug or panic
<subb1>  hi all. reading "partition mounting" and related sections, have a doubt.
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: suppose I open update manager and there's 1 package updte of 50KB, it took me 20 mins for updating that!! Another example would be libreoffice, menus show up a long time after I press them etc.
<mehrdad> and after a ctrl-alt-f1 and back to gui, it crashed
<subb1> what setting makes usb drives and cdrom to get automounted? at the moment they are plugged in? I use lucid.
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - can you please open a terminal (are you comfortable doing that ?)
<leifw> when it does this, I can't get to a tty or ssh in at all
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: yea sure
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok, open a terminal and type "top"
<Pharaoh> Hello everyone.
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: let me know when you are ready
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: did
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok press "1" you should see the number of CPU's increase in the list
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: can you see that you should have cpu0 cpu1 etc listed
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: yea 4 cpus listed
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: great, so next to them you should see %us yes/no ?
<mehrdad> is kde more stable than unity?
<jatt> yes
<ikonia> mehrdad: no
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: there is no yes or no here :O
<mehrdad> because i am can witness it is faulty
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: I meant can you see %us next to each CPU yes or no
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: sorry. misread. yes I do.
<jatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/648180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity is not an adequate replacement for Gnome2 (and sucks a little bit less then it used to)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<leifw> so, panic and BUG kernel messages, where are they sent?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: usage seems okay. ~3% now
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: great, that is the ammount of CPU in use, bellow that you should see a line saying "mem" and then a line next to that saying "free"
<mehrdad> ikonia: the keyboard didnt work in gui
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: thats ok - just confirm you can see the memory lines and we'll do some quick high level tests
<ikonia> mehrdad: why are you telling me ?
<theadmin> jatt: Nothing really is an adequate replacement for Gnome2. Their fault for abandoning it.
<mehrdad> and worked in terminal
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: Mem:   2046776k total,  1388888k used,   657888k free
<jatt> xfce is an adequate replacement for gnome2
<kwtm2> Someone please remind me: how do I tell what type of filesystem an external drive has? (using command line).  I plugged in a drive and the "mount" command said "fuseblk" --I was looking for whether it's vfat (and therefore readable by a Windows PC) or whether it's ext3/reiserfs (and therefore usable only by Linux).
<mehrdad> you said no to my question
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - great, so now you know where you are looking
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: I want you to run update-manager as you did earlier, and watch what happens
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: there will be a little spike of activity, so don't worry, but does anything go high and stay high for a long period of time
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: okay. let me check
<leifw> kwtm2, palimpsest should tell you easily
<ubukou> hey folks
<kwtm2> leifw: Thx, will try.
<quiescens> kwtm2: i like to do sudo file -s (device), eg: sudo file -s /dev/sdb1 (or whatever the mounted device is)
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: this is just a high level test - not conclusive, so don't worry about what you see, just tell me honestly what you notice
<mehrdad> there's a window focus issue in unity among other things
<mehrdad> right now i have bash in the background and its title bar is 'active' :|
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: 2046776k total,  1512620k used,   534156k free - that's while update manager was checking for updates
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: how about the cpu
<bytesofbinary> ikonia:cpu was ~6%
<mehrdad> anybody else notices this?
<kwtm2> quiescens: Thx. WIll try.
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - so looking at that your machine is not stressed, it's not hanging on an open process that's eating resources, nothing like this
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: agree based on what you've just shown me ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: well, yes.
<S-I> it doesnt matter how many dragons you kill it matters who brings home the princess
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - so the next line of thinking is the visual graphics performance is poor, this can be caused by a badly configured video card.
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: a lot of time the desktop seems to respond slow, and it's fine, but the video drawing is poor making it look like the machine is lagging
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: understand ?
<ubukou> does anyone have any idea about theming ubuntu ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: oh. I get it.
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: so it looks like it's running slow, slow to respond to mouse clicks etc etc, but actually it's fine, it's just slow video drawing/interaction
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: what video card do you have in the machine ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: Intel G33
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: its inbuilt with my motherboard
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok, the intels are normally very good on autodetect / configuring
<ubukou> i recolored gtk but emesene still has the same colors ... interestingly enough the background changes colors but the font stayed the same..
<ubukou> any ideas?
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: before we go any further is there anything you can tell me about your machine that may have changed ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: didn't have this problem earlier. But when I go to system info on ubuntu. it says graphics unknown, while GNOME3 fedora showed intel g33 when it used to boot
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok - I'm not sweating too hard on that, but lets try a few things
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: do you have a file called xorg.conf in the directory /etc/X11 ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: apparently, I don't
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: thats ok
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: I didn't expect you to have one
<ubukou> i recolored gtk but emesene still has the same colors ... interestingly enough the background changes colors but the font stayed the same..anyone expirienced in here to lend me a hand?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: oh
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: what I think is worth trying here, is forcing your xorg to use the "intel" xorg driver
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: agree ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok, now we have to generate an xorg.conf with a minimal set of details (anything that's missing xorg auto configures/detects, that's why you've not got a file)
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: we just want to force the hardcoding of video cards xorg driver, understand ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: yes, okay.
<ubukou> anyone using emesene ?
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok, I'm going to pastebin a file (may need a few goes at this as I'm a bit rusty) that should hoepfully by enough to get your card running
<Steamopunk> Having some trouble getting MySQL started on 11.10. http://paste.ubuntu.com/826275/
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: that's would be fine. thank you!
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok look at this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826327/
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: put that into the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: (note the keyboard is set to GB as that's mine, but we can change that later, this is just a test)
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: okay. let me try.
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all.. so, I am running ubuntu and my parents need help on their windows machine.... can someone recommend to me a free (open source preferrably, but not required) VNC program that even my aged parents can install and use?
<Steamopunk> reCAPTCHA - TightVNC has always been super easy for me.
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: created the file. now?
<reCAPTCHA> For computer illiterate old people?
<reCAPTCHA> Steamopunk: ^^^^^^
<Steamopunk> reCPTCHA - Yeah, should definitely be. Everything it says is super simple. As long as they don't try to connect to anything (as from your post I imagine you're connecting to them), then they don't even really need to know what an ipaddress is
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: ok, now reboot and cross your fingers
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: just to confirm the file is called xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: small"x". I named it Xorg.conf
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: do I rename it?
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: yes, xorg.conf not Xorg.conf
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: and it's /etc/X11 not /etc/x11
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: so /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: got it ?
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: yea. folder is okay. renamed. now rebooting and reporting back. thanx.
<vlyalcin> hii, what is the name of the GUI user management tools of the UBUNTU?
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: lets see what happens, if it doesn't start properly, don't worry, it's all easy to fix
<ikonia> vlyalcin: which tools ?
<vlyalcin> ikonia: user management, administrator in 10.10 by default
<ikonia> ooh good question
<porkchop85> Hi anyone here work with PXE
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> many times
<reCAPTCHA> Thanks Steamopunk... for some reason none of my family or friends that use Linux ask me for help... always the mac and windows users.... hmm... why is that? Thanks again.
<porkchop85> I have a dell optiplex that wont PXE boot it will pxe boot if i run an Ipxe boot disk
<Steamopunk> reCAPTCHA - No problem :)
<porkchop85> is that a firmware issue or a driver issue in the kernel
<ikonia> porkchop85: nothing to do with linux as at that point you're not booting linux, you're pxe booting from the cards firmware
<mk0> where is alpha 2?
<porkchop85> is there a way to flash the firmware then
<ikonia> porkchop85: there used to be an old bug on dells that needed to be upgraded, but I've not seen it for a long long time
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: I love you man!! My problem is solved! :D
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: excellent
<porkchop85> Iknoia: its a brand new optiplex 390 :(
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: But I need to change the keyboard right?
<porkchop85> I have 79 of them
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: glad it worked
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: what language keyboard do you have
<Steamopunk> Having some trouble getting MySQL started on 11.10. http://paste.ubuntu.com/826275/
<ikonia> porkchop85: hence my surprise
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: us international
<porkchop85> haha
<ikonia> porkchop85: it's a very very old bug that I've not seen on anything modern for a long time
<ikonia> porkchop85: as I recall it was on broadcom cards
<Squall5668> hey guys, i tried installing ubuntu in an old proliant blade, but monitor goes out of range in grub after boot, any tips? i can boot it with a CD
<Squall5668> and after boot i meant
<porkchop85> I had to deal with broadcoms with ghost years ago
<porkchop85> this has a realtek
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: either remove the keyboard line inthe config or change it to us
<ikonia> porkchop85: it may have been realtek, it's been a long long time since I saw it
<niklashaar> suche deutsche hilfe
<bytesofbinary> ikonia: okay, thanx a ton!!
<ikonia> porkchop85: best suggestion (seriously) is contact dell and just confirm it
<ikonia> porkchop85: this used to be well known with dells but I've not seen it for such a long time, I'm quite surprised
<ikonia> bytesofbinary: no problem, glad you're sorted
<ikonia> fsck....honestly.
<niklashaar> I have a problem with the instalation off ubuntu
<porkchop85> Gotta love dell
<quiescens> Steamopunk: how do you know it isn't started?
<vlyalcin> hii, what is the name of the GUI user management tools of the UBUNTU 10.10 by default?
<ikonia> porkchop85: I'm quite surprised by what you are saying, but I suspect dell can either update you/confirm the problem quite easy for you
<niklashaar> when is instal ubuntu over windows and reboot it was a messeng no root system
<porkchop85> Ikonia: why are you surprised
<ikonia> porkchop85: because that problem disappeared a long time ago
<porkchop85> Ikonia: well the only other thing could be that I have messed up something somehow
<porkchop85> Ikonia: but my optiplex 740s are pxe booting just fine
<ikonia> porkchop85: based on the fact that it also boots with ipxe suggests you are setup fine, and this is also the exact same situation I used to see
<niklashaar> when i go over the ubuntu demo mode an install ubuntu he show me only one paration and this is my HDD over 750 Gb
<erkules> moin is there a easy way to get the 'hierarchy' upstarts starts the scripts? booting 11.10 hangs after "FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for cachning"
<porkchop85> Ikonia: I am going to call dell and see if I can get a flash utility for the card then I could put ipxe right into the card
<ikonia> porkchop85: they probably have an update to allow it to just straight pxe
<porkchop85> Iknoia: Thanks for your help I appreciate it!
<ikonia> welcome
<subb1> I use lucid. How to disable colors when I use 'vi'. Its there by default.
<Steamopunk> quiesens - Sorry about that, work pulled me away. I don't know it isn't started, but shouldn't it be listening on a port if it is?
<propokr> Good day
<Naeblis> I'm getting a "General Protection Fault: 0000 [#1] SMP." Googled around, but haven't found a solution for this.
<quiescens> Steamopunk: i believe the default configuration is to listen on local socket only
<Steamopunk> quiescens - Checking the config file now, I'll let you know what I find.
<Steamopunk> quiescens - I do have it bound to it's current IP address, not localhost/127.0.0.1
<quiescens> Steamopunk: maybe check log files or "ps ax | grep mysql" in a terminal to see whether its running instead
<oscar76> hi everybody!  how can I tell wich runlevel is a system running?  I dont remember
<Steamopunk> quiescens - No idea what the ps command does, but here was it's output http://paste.ubuntu.com/826359/
<frogzoo> oscar76: runlevel would you believe?
<Steamopunk> Oh, looked it up. That makes sense, I suppose.
<Naeblis> Okay. I don't know what's going on. I keep getting weird errors. After updating yesterday, I first lost my network connection, my audio, and some applets on the panel were also gone. Ubuntu has also been randomly crashing and throwing large error messages at me that I don't know how to read. The latest one was about the general protection fault 0000 SMP. Also, I keep getting logged out of X randomly. Please help. I have no idea what's going on.
<JermBob> Naeblis format and reinstall
<Naeblis> JermBob, no other option? :(
<quiescens> Steamopunk: maybe have a look at the logs in /var/log/mysql to see if there are any important errors
<grummund> Hi, Is there another place than /etc/network/interfaces where eth0 and wlan1 are configured?
<biopyte> hi, i want to replace icedtea-java with sun-java ... is there a official recommendation how to do it?
<oscar76> frogzoo: I know is one between 2 to 5, but Im not sure which is it
<Steamopunk> quiescens - This looked important. Ignore the date and time because this same sequence repeates every couple minutes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/826365/
<terry> hello
<bullgard4> How to decompress a .gz file using mc?
<terry> Как устанавливать приложения в ubuntu если оно заархивиравано в tar.zip ?
<bullgard4> ru! | terry
<bullgard4> !ru | terry
<ubottu> terry: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<quiescens> Steamopunk: well, do you already have something running on the port you told it to use?
<quiescens> Steamopunk: i guess that's what its saying
<Steamopunk> quiescens - I thought that, but I can't think of what it is. I don't have any FTP server software installed. Unless some came with 11.10 that I'm not aware of
<oscar76> ok, I tried  "runlevel" and it says "N 2", what does it mean?
<JonathanEllis> Good afternoon. Does anyone know of a twin-display PCMCIA graphics card for a laptop that Ubuntu supports?
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: I've never even heard of pcmcia graphics cards
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: there are usb-vga-adapters but never heard of pcmcia too
<bullgard4> oscar76: Read 'man runlevel'.
<quiescens> Steamopunk: why are you trying to run it on port 21 anyway? well you can "sudo netstat -lnp | grep 21" to try to find out what is running on the port
<ubukou> hey folks , is there a way to upgrade distro from 10.04 to the latest?
<ikonia> !upgrade > ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou, please see my private message
<bullgard4> ubukou: Yes.
<Steamopunk> quiescens - My ISP blocks most ports. I need 80 for something, 22 is for SSH, and 21 is one of the only other ones that wasn't blocked.
<JonathanEllis> ikonia: I was hoping someone might know one. I'm looking to replace my aged desktop with a laptop but with two graphics outputs for my twin monitors. I've got used to them but with a laptop I quite fancy having 3 screens
<ikonia> JonathanEllis: I don't "think" that device exists,
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: there are docking stations which offers 2 vga adapters, also see ##hardware
<oscar76> bullgard4: thnx
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: at work all our thinkpads have a dockingstation with vga + dvi for twinview
<depesz> hi. what is the name of tool/program to install new applications in *k*ubuntu, with gui?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: working fine on debian/ubuntu
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: That would do the trick. Thanks
<tomek_> does anyone can help me with moving window X - [] from left to right ?
<iceroot> !controls | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: If you leave the laptop open can you then have 3 screens?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: yes
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: what that was some kind of tricky xorg-magic
<Steamopunk> quiescens - http://paste.ubuntu.com/826384/ That's the only thing that came up from the command, and that looks like it's actually on a different port
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: Cool. Thanks. Unfortunately both my monitors are vga only but at least I know the right direction to start looking
<quiescens> Steamopunk: then its most likely that mysql is failing to bind the port because the port is <1024 and it drops its root permissions prior to binding its port
<Steamopunk> quiescens - Alright, so it has to be 1024+?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: there are vga-dvi adapters
<iceroot> Steamopunk: mysql is using 3306 by default
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: thnx
<tomek_> iceroot : thx
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: there are also usb-port-replicators which work on all notebooks and some of them are also offering 2 vga adapaters
<a931bw> Hello everybody, i want to make bootable USB flash of windows xp, how do i do that from ubuntu>
<quiescens> Steamopunk: you will either have to use a port above 1024 or if that isn't an option, you can tell mysql to use a port above 1024 and just use iptables to forward your port 21 to whatever port you tell mysql to use
<a931bw> dd didn't wor
<ubukou> is there a reason why i cant upgrade distro from update manager?
<iceroot> a931bw: dd wotn work in win xp
<a931bw> how then?
<iceroot> !details | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> a931bw: i dont know maybe the usb creator from ubuntu can do that
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: I can imagine USB speed might be a problem there. Also I imagine it would simply replicate the screen and external vga port which would only give 2 independent displays?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: depending on the device
<Steamopunk> quiescens - Oh, that makes sense and is awesome! Thank you :)
<calamity> hey, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib2.0-0 - I've gotten this message when trying to install dconf-gsettings-backend. libglib is definitely installed though.
<JonathanEllis> Of course Im not speaking from a position of knowledge on the usb speed
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: there are also devices which have 2 vga and you can also use your normal screen as 3.
<iceroot> calamity: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | calamity
<ubottu> calamity: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: But I think the docking station sounds like the best way to go, unless I can find a laptop with 2 vga ports built in but I guess that is unlikely
<quiescens> Steamopunk: does that mean you know how to do that and i can just stop?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: yes thinkpad + dockingstation is a good way
<quiescens> lol
<a931bw> usb creator won't let me use windows iso
<Steamopunk> quiescens - I know I have edited the iptables before, so I should be able to manage.
<quiescens> Steamopunk: okay, good luck
<iceroot> a931bw: i even dont know if win xp can be booted from usb
<iceroot> a931bw: maybe ##windows has some infos about that
<iceroot> a931bw: also you can use grub2 to boot isos
<theadmin> iceroot: Booted no, but USB can be used as Windows install media
<quiescens> i'll bet it can be.. persuaded to work.. by force
<theadmin> a931bw: Try WinToFlash (it works with all current Windows versions, however you need to run it from Windows. Or maybe use Wine, not sure how well that'd work)
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have freshly installed xubuntu onto my laptop  and when I want to shut down my laptop i get the splashscreen of xubuntu loading and then it hangs. forcing to shutdown by pulling the plug does the job my question is, how to fix that problem
<calamity> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/wBUt7ZPD
<a931bw> i don't have windows machine :(
<bluenemo> does anybody have a link where i can learn to modify the ubiquity slideshow pictures?
<theadmin> dirtycookie: Try appending "reboot=bios" to your kernel line, then rebooting (in the forced way, like before) and seeing if it starts working
<theadmin> a931bw: Try with wine then
<tomek_> who knows a gui tool for managing services in ubuntu 11 ?
<iceroot> calamity: outpout of "apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0"
<a931bw> k i will
<dirtycookie> theadmin: in the grub.cfg file??
<theadmin> dirtycookie: No, don't touch that directly, modify /etc/default/grub and then run "sudo update-grub"
<rbnswartz> tomek_ There is an application in the software center to somewhat manage services but I don't quite remember the name
<calamity> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/VJTe6bAV
<dirtycookie> theadmin: i just paste it into the file uncommented right?
<theadmin> dirtycookie: No, find GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT and add that before the closing quote... Or something like that
<raj> how can I ssh into another computer?
<calamity> raj: ssh user@comp ?
<raj> ssh root@ipaddress ?
<bullgard4> How to decompress in mc a .gz file?
<frogzoo> gunzip
<calamity> ssh not root, I'd say, but other wise yes
<dirtycookie> theadmin: ok, i found it and now the line looks like this :  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash reboot=bios"
<raj> what do you mean ssh not root?
<raj> root is the username
<a931bw> theadmin: fails to load :(
<theadmin> dirtycookie: Looks good enough.
<calamity> raj: ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default, it uses sudo.
<theadmin> raj: "root" CAN'T be a valid username on Ubuntu. root account is normally disabled on Ubuntu systems (and I have to say it's a very sane choice)
<compdoc> raj, you need to use your username
<salvatore> ciao a tutti
<calamity> iceroot: any thoughts?
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bullgard4> frogzoo: Your message is false.
<dirtycookie> theadmin: ok, did update-grub and went well now when i shut down it is supposed to work or do i need to restart??
<theadmin> dirtycookie: You have to restart first but after this it should work. Hopefully. If not, try changing "bios" to "acpi". And if not, try changing it to "force".
<dirtycookie> theadmin: ok ill be back in a minute
<Vako> ok guys ive been trying to install Ralink driver rt2870 for my wireless usb but everytime i get to the make part i get the same error no matter what I do ( Ive looked all around and i cant find anything to support me )
<calamity> raj: does that answer your question then?
<theadmin> Vako: The error itself would help.
<Vako> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826404/
<Vako> was pasting it
<Steamopunk> quiescens - It appears I was incorrect :C Having a problem setting the destination port.
<iceroot> calamity: as it seems everything fine with your repos
<quiescens> Steamopunk: well i don't know what you are using to save your rules, but its something like -j REDIRECT --to-port (new port here)
<iceroot> calamity: what program you tried to install when that was happening?
<Vako> dont know what else to do
<calamity> iceroot: dconf-gsettings-backend
<iceroot> calamity: can you paste me the outout of "apt-get changelog dconf-gsettings-backend"
<andrea1234> hello???
<Steamopunk> quiescens - Ah,  yeah, I was doing it almost entirely wrong. Go me.
<bluenemo> hi andrea1234
<bluenemo> lol
<calamity> iceroot: invalid operation?
<Vako> guess i hit a roadblock here too
<iceroot> calamity: ah seems not to be default
<iceroot> does anyone know how to get changelogs for a different release on the shell?
<Vako> theadmin
<iceroot> strange http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dconf-gsettings-backend&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<theadmin> Vako: ?
<theadmin> Vako: That's not the error, that's just make output -- I need the error itself, normally returned by gcc or something. Paste the whole output
<Vako> 1 sec
<iceroot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dconf-gsettings-backend&searchon=names&suite=lucid-updates&section=all  very strange regarding to http://pastebin.com/VJTe6bAV
<calamity> iceroot: woah wait a moment. this isn't lucid. this is oneric
<iceroot> calamity: your pastes says you are on lucid
<iceroot> calamity: e.g. http://pastebin.com/VJTe6bAV
<iceroot> calamity: so you are on the wrong system, destroyed your system or you are really on lucid
<Vako> theadmin http://paste.ubuntu.com/826411/
<calamity> calamity: hahaha, my apologies, I have many computers, this IS lucid, I was just confused.
<iceroot> but i dont get why packages.ubuntu.com is not listing that packages but apt-cache policy does
<theadmin> iceroot: They were removed but are still in your cache?
<theadmin> Vako: Hm, uh... Sounds like a problem with the code itself, I dunno
<iceroot> theadmin: no
<iceroot> theadmin: calamity a i see the problem
<Vako> yikes
<jnsl> how come when i type vi something it uses vim ?
<iceroot> calamity: what is th4e source you are installing this dconf-thing from?
<WoOh> Hi.
<somsip> jnsl: ubuntu uses vim-tiny by default, and a symlink
<iceroot> jnsl: vi = vim.tiny
<WoOh> I'm in a trouble. I need this package for 10.04: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<calamity> jnsl: vi points to vim afaik, like python points to python2.7
<WoOh> 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04
<WoOh> But cannot find it nowhere.
<WoOh> Is there anywhere an "archive" mirror for old deb packages?
<iceroot> WoOh: no
<calamity> iceroot: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/gnome_3/natty/main/base/dconf-gsettings-backend
<jnsl> Ah i see :) so if i would make the same setup on my archbox i need to symlink the vi folder to vim folder?
<iceroot> calamity: you see that it is for natty?
<Steamopunk> quiescens - Hate to bother you again, but any idea what is wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/826413/
<LjL> WoOh: that is not a package, it's a repository (a PPA specifically), it's where you get packages *from*
<WoOh> i see.
<iceroot> calamity: now you know why you are facing dependency issues
<calamity> iceroot: yeah, sorry about that, it's quite late here and I forgot which system this was.
<iceroot> calamity: dont mix packages from different releases it will normally end in dependency issues
<WoOh> One of our servers still have this version. Is it possible to recreate the .deb from the installed sw?
<calamity> iceroot: I usually don't :p
<WoOh> and if it's possible, how?
<iceroot> WoOh: the deb should be still in /var/cache/apt/ if not removed with apt-clean
<LjL> WoOh: not really, but maybe the original package is still in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<WoOh> t's empty.
<WoOh> ;(
<WoOh> i've checked it.
<iceroot> WoOh: but the combination of server + ppa + older software-version then available = very bad and evil
<iceroot> even server + ppa is evil
<LjL> !info dpkg-repack | WoOh
<ubottu> WoOh: dpkg-repack (source: dpkg-repack): puts an unpacked .deb file back together. In component main, is optional. Version 1.35 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<WoOh> ubottu: gonna check it.
<ubottu> WoOh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<calamity> Well thanks guys, I'm gonna try this out on my other comp, which actually has 11.04 on it :p
<calamity> seeya
<kralle> hello a;534 upgradieng ubuntu pernonal hotspot start but disconect in the same moment any help ? :) ubuntu 11.04
<d00de> WoOh: did you check: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<quiescens> Steamopunk: redirects are more like: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport $srcPortNumber -j REDIRECT --to-port $dstPortNumber
<dirtycookie> theadmin: hi Im back
<dirtycookie> theadmin: i tried all the options as u said but none worked, i still get the frozen splashscreen
<WLU> How can I deactivate wireless networking i n ubuntu11.10 . in 10.04 there used to be a left click and turn off wireless or something like that but is no longer available in 11.10
<quiescens> Steamopunk: so basically change INPUT to PREROUTING and add "-t nat"
<xSmurf> hey guys is there a hotkey to disable automatic login??
<Steamopunk> quiescens - The command worked just fine, but I can't see it on -L, how do I see the info now?
<fondueboy> I have a question that I would like to get an answer fro if some one could help me
<meskarune> ask your question fondueboy
<quiescens> Steamopunk: probably have to do iptables -L -t nat
<kralle> can someone help me about this hotspot error ?
<fondueboy> well I run ubuntu 12.04 alpha 1 on my netbook. because it is a bit unstable it is alot easier to install updates from the comand line. but the ubuntu update manager sais there are updates left and that it cant install them all but do a partial upgread why is that?
<Steamopunk> quiescens - Worked like a charm, thank you for all of your help.
<om26er> is there a hotkey to open system monitor?
<kralle> i run lastest ubuntu get i upgrade packages but now hotspot stop working any help
<dlentz> fondueboy, don't trust update-mangler in a prerelease
<om26er> or key combination ofcourse
<fondueboy> well no I dont trust it but I dont understan why it says one thing there and another in the comand line
<meskarune> om26er: if there isn't a hotkey, you can make one. :P
<dlentz> is one of the updates to update manger itself
<dlentz> that could cause it
<kralle> uhm someone ?
<om26er> meskarune, yeah sure, had to tell someone who's finding an alternative for "computer's properties" as in windows ;_)
<fondueboy> well the update manager schould be updated from the command line already so why dose it say that it dont have the updates?
<kralle> om26er can you help me ?
<frybye> hi - in 11.10 how to get newest updates manually via the gui?
<om26er> kralle, please ask maybe I might know a solution
<meskarune> om26er: I really like inxi for system info. see here: http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<om26er> if not me others are here :)
<fondueboy> well my question boils down to if I can be sure that I got all the updates when I update from the command line
<kralle> i just installed ubuntu the latest build , then updatet using apt-get upgrade , since then the hotspot wont start
<kralle> it start but disconnect in the same moment
<pangolin> frybye: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<om26er> kralle, you are making your system's wifi a hotspot?
<pangolin> frybye: sorry, you said gui.
<kralle> yes
<kralle> yes om26er
<frybye> pangolin - ok but I was just wondering where this is if using the gui?
<om26er> I read it yesterday
<pangolin> frybye: search for Upgrade manager in the Dash
<frybye> pangolin - ok thanks a lot..
<om26er> kralle, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc ??
<om26er> I was trying the same but it turned out my wifi card had not the feature, but I read the constant disconnecting issue somewhere
<webroasters> hi guys. when I run gconf-editor, i don't see an entry for nautilus under apps. Is there a simple way, from the command line to change the location entry bar thing to the old way of doing things, for example: /var/something/something/
<larryone> can anyone suggest how i can capture logs of commands sent for a non-interactive ssh session?
<abvayad> help me pls
<compdoc> need cash?
<abvayad> no
<pangolin> What could I use to monitor my bandwidth usage, I need to figure out daily/weekly/monthly average usage?
<abvayad> i wanna now how to in to this roo via mobile
<abvayad> room*
<pangolin> abvayad: look for an IRC client for your mobile device
<compdoc> how to use irc on a mobile device?
<jatt> larryone: like
<jatt> ssh user@machine ls > foo.log
<jatt> ?
<abvayad> i have one
<abvayad> but cant login
<pangolin> abvayad: what client is it?
<abvayad> it ask s me to register
<dlentz> webroasters, gnome3 uses dconf
<kralle> om26er
<kralle> it worked fine until the update
<kralle> apt get upgrade
<pangolin> !register | abvayad
<ubottu> abvayad: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<abvayad> http://jmirc.sourceforge.net/
<om26er> kralle, hey! http://bit.ly/x3p3OQ says if it disconnects again and gain there is a fix read
<pangolin> abvayad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<abvayad> where i i have to type
<kralle> i did this
<kralle> before
<kralle> but it now fix it :/
<betimig> Guys
<betimig> I need your help and I want to report something.
<tielhalter_> hi guys, why opengl-based programs works faster with turned on compiz and fglrx radeon drivers?
<kralle> om26er i did this but it wont fix it
<betimig> Im installing ubuntu 11.10 latest iso from web site downloaded and when I make uptades (system uptades) ubuntu faills to boot im re-installing ubuntu for 4 times but everytime then i make uptades it fails to start
<jatt> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Kartagis> can you help me please? I've got no audido now, in or out. sound properties shows dummy output
<pangolin> abvayad: for more help with how to register type /join #freenode and ask in there
<betimig> I reinstalled 4 times but same problem always.
<betimig> Im Windows user but I want to change Windows with ubuntu
<betimig> I like design etc
<betimig> Im installing ubuntu 11.10 latest iso from web site downloaded and when I make uptades (system uptades) ubuntu faills to boot im re-installing ubuntu for 4 times but everytime then i make uptades it fails to start
<ikonia> define fails to start
<larryone> jatt, not really, there's a web interface that is sending commands to my server over ssh. so essentially a script doing it. I cant capture the commands it sends in the .bash_history because it's non-interactive. I'm tryign to figure out how to capture those commands
<betimig> anyone can help me with my problem or not
<betimig> ?
<betimig> its a serious problem need it to get fixed.
<ikonia> betimig: depends on what the problem is
<ikonia> betimig: how serious you think it is won't change that
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 (last day) starting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ikonia> dholbach: thank you, you've just filled my dull afternoon
<betimig> but how its possible from uptades to crash always ?
<dholbach> ikonia,  :)
<tielhalter_> #ubuntu-classroom
<ikonia> betimig: I'm still waiting for you to tell me how it crashes, what's the error etc
<larryone> betimig, when you boot it, how far does it get before fail occurrs?
<betimig> okay thats it I do uptades then when I restart it starts normal then to Ubuntu logo stops you know the Ubuntu Logo with .....
<betimig> and it just hangs there.
<ikonia> betimig: do you get the login screen ?
<betimig> No
<ikonia> betimig: ok - I suggest you remove the splash screen to see what it's hanging on
<shu3h0_> anybody has any idea about setting up personal area network using bluetooth ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> betimig: this means you won't get the boot logo but some text
<ikonia> shu3h0_: wouldn't advise doing networks over bluetooth
<IronSight> someone have a grub configuration howto link? I'm trying to set grub2 to boot windows first, only show the menu when I press a hotkey at boot.
<betimig> I know and I did that i see no errors there it just hangs to battery status and no more text than that
<ikonia> !grub2 > IronSight
<ubottu> IronSight, please see my private message
<IronSight> thanks
<betimig> i tried to boot with or without battery
<betimig> but same problem.
<tielhalter_> how to connect to Ubuntu Developer Week?
<ikonia> betimig: boot into recovery mode, see if that works
<ikonia> tielhalter_: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<betimig> as I saw if i boot in recovery mode there is just with command prompt
<tielhalter_> ikonia: thx
<betimig> and i dont know commands.
<denstark> Hello! I'm on maverick and upgraded libglib to a version from a ppa, but it broke some of my programs. Trying to revert (using sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0=2.26.0-0ubuntu1) wants me to remove ubuntu-desktop and some other very important packages.. any way to force the downgrade while not removing those packages?
<ikonia> betimig: that's fine, so you know it boots fine, it's the multi user mode
<willdabeast> This question doesn't necessarily have to do with Ubuntu, but my computer is freezing after being on it for a few hours. I know it's not the power supply... anything else it could be?
<ikonia> denstark: game over
<ikonia> denstark: updating glibc is a very very bad idea, especially from an unknown PPA
<denstark> =(
<ikonia> willdabeast: ram, use memtest to test it for 24 hours see what comes up
<ikonia> betimig: boot into recovery mode then type "init 2" and watch what happens on the screen
<willdabeast> ikonia alright thanks, could memtest fix it? or just find out what's wrong with it.
<ikonia> willdabeast: if it's bad ram, only new ram will fix it
<ikonia> willdabeast: bad ram is a common cause of most hardware hangs/reset
<denstark> ikonia: so there's no way to force apt or dpkg to downgrade it?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  anyone here familiar with waltop tablets?
<ikonia> denstark: the realistic answer is "no", the real answer is yes, possibly with a lot of work
<willdabeast> ikonia alright thanks so much
<denstark> ikonia: I see... well reinstalling on this machine isn't really a possibility, so I may have to do the lot of work way
<walid_> hi guys! i'm new to ubuntu, and i'll have a lot to do in the next days on a linux machine, so i guess i'll be here a while
<walid_> however, i don't have a monitor yet. if i just turn the pc on, i can't ssh into it, right?
<betimig> so i go and type init 2 and watch for errors then come here again and report to you ?
<ikonia> denstark: start backing it up
<ikonia> denstark: if it was an important machine you should a.) have backups b.) not be messing around with PPAs for core libraries
<howlymowly> I mean graphic tablets?  I have several issues with my waltop tablet:  1. only the "styler" side of the en is working, not the erazer. 2. I can not do a "mouse click" with the stylus for example in gimp it will do some strange things....
<ikonia> walid_: if you have sshd setup and the machine is on the network you can ssh in
<walid_> ikonia: even if i haven't logged in the machine yet?
<walid_> ok, i'll try and get its IP adress or smth :)
<ikonia> walid_: then no, as you won't have setup the network or sshd as I just said
<walid_> ikonia: right..
<walid_> that's what i thought
<walid_> thanks
<walid_> ikonia: but seeing as i have a keyboard, i could log in
<walid_> never touched this machine before, but it has been used. i'm connected via ethernet to it.
<ikonia> walid_: what are you talking about, if you've never touched this machine before how can it have been used ?
<walid_> ikonia: well, i got it from a friend
<ikonia> walid_: right so it's probably setup on the network with sshd setup then
<Kartagis> !find sndconfig
<ubottu> Package/file sndconfig does not exist in oneiric
<Kartagis> can you help me please? I've got no audio now, in or out. sound properties shows dummy output
<walid_> ikonia: ok thanks
<betimig> ikonia
<betimig> write me pm
<betimig> i want to ask you something
<ikonia> betimig: just ask here
<betimig> ok i asked you there but as i see you don't readed
<tachyons> .
<betimig> i go init 2 in recovery and see what errrors gives
<betimig> than i come here to report to you ?
<walid_> ikonia: i'll let you know if i work it out
<walid_> ;)
<riyonuk> Everytime I install ubuntu in virtualbox, and remove the cd, and start it, it says "Could not read from the boot medium! System halted!", why?
<ikonia> betimig: use a pastebin
<Steamopunk> Thanks everyone. I want to thank this room for helping me get my server up and running. Special thanks to quiescens and ssta. You guys are awesome.
<tachyons> .
<tachyons> I am now from mobile,can you see my post?
<toddWork> in a shell command, i'm trying to say "remove all files except for MYFILE in /var/foo" something like: rm !(FILE) /var/foo
<Steamopunk> tachyons- Yep
<toddWork> what should that syntax look like? ^^
<betimig> I have i5 8gb ram and ati hd 6850m can i install version 32 bit
<ninja_sense> if i burn the latest version of ubuntu to a dsk and then boot it on a computer i currently have ubuntu running, will it give me the option to upgrade?
<betimig> because I had 64 bit installed
<betimig> as i know 32 bit wont recognize 8gb ram
<tielhalter_> lol
<ikonia> betimig: please pastebin the output of your init 2 update
<llutz> toddWork: find /var/foo -type f -not -name MYFILE -delete
<toddWork> llutz: thanks.
<tachyons> No :(?
<tachyons> Is it possible to resume uck build?
<betimig> how to make 11.10 bootable from usb stick because i want to install it from usb stick
<EgyParadox> betimig: Startup Disk Creator
<Iznougoud> I'm having an issue with adding "protected web directories" on Ubuntu Server, using webmin. Simply put. They refuse to become "protected". As far as I can see, all settings are what they are supposed to be - something obvious that I could have missed out on?
<xangua> betimig: did you read the instructions in ubuntu.com ¿
<theadmin> betimig: Many ways. Since oneiric, you can even plain dd (rawwrite) the image to your USB stick and it will work. From Windows, try LiLi USB Creator. From Linux, use usb-creator-gtk or dd as described above. From OS X, I'm not even sure you can.
<xangua> (09:09:38) betimig: as i know 32 bit wont recognize 8gb ram - if you use pae it will
<llutz> betimig: sudo dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4k              /dev/sdX is your usb-stick device
<xangua> theadmin: i was told you couldn't dd D: i always got told 'that is wrong' D:
<betimig> xangua i readed ubuntu instruction but with that tools i havent success making usb stick bootable
<theadmin> xangua: It works since oneiric, but not with earlier editions. Which is rather weird but ah well
<betimig> ok thanks for info guys i will try lili usb creator
<libryder> anyone know of a good way to manage sshfs mounts? like in some sort of explorer
<fzlamn> betimig: try unetbootin
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<libryder> maybe i'll write a damn script for it
<kamilnadeem> seeing grub while botting with 4 kernels wanted to remove them via update-grub but getting error
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826481/
<RJ_F1> got windows problem, wat do?
<scarleo> Hi, I have some trouble with openshot, I try to mix a .ogv video clip with a .ogg sound clip, they both work. In OpenShot I import them both and put them in one track each but the preview only shows a distorted still picture from the end of the video. If I export it it's just 4 sec long instead of 3 min and just shows the distorted pic instead of video. Audio works great. Anyone got any tips for me?
<Kartagis> can you help me please? I've got no audio now, in or out. sound properties shows dummy output
<tachyons> My sound card wont work in ubuntu
<tachyons> but ut works in windows
<tachyons> :(
<lantjie> hello guys
<lantjie> do you guys know of a system that can be used to scan documents and email the to my managers for review and accepting or declining
<lantjie> ?
<ekaleido> does ubuntu run a client-side dns cache out of the box?
<lantjie> quit
<llutz> ekaleido: "pgrep nscd || echo no" :)
<kamilnadeem> Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/826481/
<llutz> kamilnadeem: you messed up /etc/default/grub  or some of the /etc/grub.d/* files. check it, repair it
<kamilnadeem> llutz: How to repair them
<kamilnadeem> I mean I can open them but what to look for
<llutz> kamilnadeem: you changed them, you have to know what you did. reverse it
<llutz> revert
<kamilnadeem> llutz: I didn't do anything
<kamilnadeem> llutz: may be some app did it
<kamilnadeem> llutz: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/826494/
<llutz>  kamilnadeem sure this is correct? "mode_option=>>1024*768-24<<"
<kamilnadeem> llutz: don't know
<llutz> i doubt thats a default line, so someone has added this. ask him kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> llutz: yeah I was having some prob so someone on IRC asked me make some changes
<llutz>  kamilnadeem change it into  "mode_option=1024x768-24" and try again
<kamilnadeem> llutz: ok trying
<savant_> Struggling With SSH, I understand config files and getting around in the command line, but SSh?
<kamilnadeem> llutz: stil the same error
<bucaneiro> any clues about to create a ubuntu packge for distribtion?
<llutz> kamilnadeem: try making the line to read: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<llutz> bbl
<kamilnadeem> still the same
<Akiva> Hey my sound crashed, and I am rendering something, so I can't restart. Any tips on how I can get it working again?
<bullgard4> !sound | Akiva
<ubottu> Akiva: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BlackWar> Any one else got the Apple Iphone/Ipod usb driver updates today?
<kamilnadeem> BlackWar: Yes I have
<mjaga_> ssroom
<BlackWar> Ok , just asking because by coincedence it was the first time i connected an iphone to my pc and i got the updates, so i tought it had to do with connecting the iphone or something..
<bullgard4> How to decompress in mc a .gz file?
<Danny_Joris_> Hi, I have a string and i want to check in what file it's located. How do I do this?
<Danny_Joris_> I tried grep -n "string" *
<Akiva> bullgard4: its not detecting any hardware
<kamilnadeem> BlackWar:  Ok , I don't use apple
<bullgard4> Akiva: Check if there is an intermittent contact in your computer.
<Akiva> bullgard4: This crashed via software. It was working before
<imbezol> Akiva: you could try restarting the pulse audio processes
<imbezol> Akiva: "ps fauxw | grep pulse" and then kill off those processes
<Akiva> imbezol: I tried closing it via the system monitor, but to no avail.
<imbezol> Akiva: then run "/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog"
<BlackWar> I don't use apple , it's my girlfriend's. i use HTC :)
<bullgard4> Akiva: 1. You did not follow the recipes of ubottu.
<Akiva> bullgard4: I did.
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal. Ik heb zojuist Xubuntu geïnstalleerd. En nou zag ik dat ik bij het inloggen kan kiezen tussen Gnome classic, Ubuntu (dat is met Unity!) en een Xubuntu sessie. Klopt het dat al deze dingen in Xubuntu zitten, of heb ik nou iets geks gedaan?
<Vako> ok Amazing.... internet was working perfectly .. now it doesnt even find the network. what can be causing this?
<Akiva> bullgard4: it was about getting sound to work, not about getting sound to uncrash
<Kartagis> !nl | pjotter
<blackout342345> can someone help me with cut? how can i change order when cut -d' ' -f10,11,12,9 it  displays me ascending ordered
<ubottu> pjotter: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<pjotter> pardon :)
<jlebar_> Where does the Firefox team hang out?
<Kartagis> blackout342345: use  | sort after that?
<Vako> if anyone can help before my head explodes
<jlebar_> Aha, #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Akiva> imbezol: No, it didnt do a thing.
<LukeNukem> anybody from Netherlands?
<Akiva> imbezol: thanks though
<Kartagis> okay, I got my sound back. can anyone guide me to properly being able to use a mike?
<dak0> LukeNukem, what do you need from Netherlands?
<loganrun> is there a way to make the program launcher bar only appear either when no window is near it or when I press the windows key, I hate it that it appears all the time when I move the mouse over there
<LukeNukem> dak0, i need a mobile number from a NL person so i can sign up for a NL service which will send confirmation code to that number and he can give me the code so i can activate my account ;o
<frybye> Hi - what exactly do I have to enter in konversation to get it to auto- identify with my registered user name? I know the usual manual command...
<frybye> using it now...
<walid_> i need to get the ip of the other side of my ethernet cable.
<dak0> lol.
<walid_> i tried to ping -f -I en0
<walid_> no success.
<Kartagis> walid_: www.showmyip.com
<walid_> Kartagis: i'm link via eth to a computer with no monitor, i want to ssh into it
<Tellmarch> hello, i'm a bit lost with java... so i installed openjdk runtime... What is the appropriate plugin for firefox ?
<Kartagis> walid_: you want to get its IP? use nmap
<compdoc> walid_, the computer isnt conencted to a network?
<walid_> no
<walid_> i just turned it on
<compdoc> then it has no ip
<ericus> hey guys
<walid_> compdoc: hmm i'm very very new to ubuntu and linux in general, but if the cable is plugged, does it not have an IP?
<ubuntu> kurwa mać
<ericus> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on a netbook. How do I install the 3.3 rc2-kernel from a .deb-file?
<killtill> walid: type ifconfig in a terminal and see what ethX says
<compdoc> walid_, well, it could have an ip if it were maunally set up. but usually, you need a network and dhcp service running to give it one
<ubuntu> ?????????
<walid_> compdoc: hm. so basically, without monitor, i'm ***
<Kartagis> ericus: sudo dpkg -i <kernel.deb>
<compdoc> walid_, connect it to a network, and run an ip scanner
<walid_> compdoc: like nmap, on my laptop?
<Tellmarch> ericus, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FMainlineBuilds
<ubuntu> nie spac kurwa zwiedzac
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/l | ubuntu
<Kartagis> damn
<bullgard4> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<free-tpb> I know this is off topic, but have you guys heard about thepiratebay yet ?
<ikonia> free-tpb: if you know it's offtopic don't talk about it
<Kartagis> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ericus> is there a ppa for 3.3 rc2?
<ericus> I can't find it in synaptic
<ikonia> ericus: I'd advise you not to mix kernels
<ubuntu> ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////????????????????????????//////////////???????//////????/////????////???///???///????/////////??///????//????///???////???///???///???///????///??????????????/////////////??????????////////////???????????????//////////????????????????///////////????/////?????///????///????////?????////??????//////??????????///////??????????//////???????????/////?????????/////???????????
<ubuntu> ?????????/////????????????????/////???????////?????///????????????????????////???????????????????????///////////////////////////////////////////////????????????????????////////////////????????????????/////////////////????????????????//////////////////???????????????????????/////////////??????????????????????????????????/////////////////??????????????????????????????//////////////////////????????????????????????////////////????????????????????
<ericus> ikonia how do you mean?
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tellmarch> ericus : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ikonia> ericus: taking kernels from different sources that where not part of the ubuntu version you are using
<loganrun> is there a way to make the program launcher bar only appear either when no window is near it or when I press the windows key, I hate it that it appears all the time when I move the mouse over there
<Tellmarch> ericus, read the first link i gave you
<Kartagis> okay, I got my sound back. can anyone guide me to properly being able to use a mike?
<jasonlfunk> I'm running a server version of natty and have my wireless network configured to be an ad-hoc network. When I boot the machine the ad-hoc network isn't configured. If I login and run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" then the ad-hoc network starts. Any ideas why it doesn't start on boot? See my interfaces file here: http://pastebin.com/VJQqmUGc
<compdoc> walid_, yeah
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Define "properlx" please.
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Define "properly" please.
<loganrun> I just clicked on the speaker, then sound settings then the input and changed it to the mike I wanted
<ikonia> jasonlfunk: I suspect you are using gnome network manager to configure the card
<walid_> compdoc: hmm thanks for the info, i'll go get a monitor i guess
<Vako> Guys gimme a hand with this internet stuff
<Kartagis> bullgard4: microphone doesn't work at all
<jasonlfunk> ikonia: No, Gnome and network-manager are not installed.
<Vako> its not finding a network
<ericus> thanks Tellmarch
<Vako> doesnt even blink
<arimail> Hi could someone please help me I cannot download a package it says: Couldn't find package by regex
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Try to find it in alsamixer.
<free-tpb> Will having a extra nic set two promisc affect my network in a negitive way
<ikonia> free-tpb: possibly
<ubuntu> ????????????????????????????//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////??????????????????????????????????/////////////////////???????????????/////////??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ubuntu> ??????????????///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kartagis> bullgard4: http://home.ozses.net/mmic.png
<Kartagis> bullgard4: http://home.ozses.net/mic.png
<Kartagis> sorry
<frybye> Hi I have 11.10 running with the onboard grafic - but not sure  how exactly to get it to run with my nvdia 240gs card .. i install the card and it just makes a mess of the display and then freezes - how can  install the nvidia driver when the screen is not useable untill it works?
<ikonia> frybye: disale the onboard in the bios
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Your microphone is muted!
<frybye> Hi - been out of ubuntu a long time - remember you though...
<frybye> and then it will work...?
<Guest1152> Heya, I'm moderatly new to C++ development, moderatly being well versed in the logic, there's no way I can sum it up in a sentence, but the problem I have is the gulf between "Hello world" and managing includes, so far no include statements (from example gtkmm code) work, I don't want a magic fix, is there any documentation on how a "UNIX dev. enviroment" is set up and works?
<ikonia> Guest1152: the best thing is to chat in ##c++ and ##c channels
<Guest1152> I'd like to know how to manage it myself, than just "stick this here and hope for the best" I want to read, but I don't even know what t google
<frybye> ok i try it - bye now...
<Kartagis> bullgard4: weird, sound properties didn't show it as muted
<Kartagis> bullgard4: thank you very much :)
<Kartagis> bullgard4++
<ericus> why not mixing kernels?
<bullgard4> Kartagis: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<th_> D9NPY4QC
<th_> D9NPY4QC
<th_> D9NPY4QC
<FloodBot1> th_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ericus> I'm running 10.04, with 2.6.35 kernel to get TRIM working with SSD
<Kartagis> bullgard4: I've been using ubuntu since Heron, and I'm still amazable
<Tellmarch> ericus, i personnally run a 3.2 kernel (because previous kernels wouldn't work properly with my hardware), i have no problems. just follow the correct procedure.
<ericus> and now I want to update to 3.3 rc2
<ikonia> ericus: why ?
<free-tpb> Can i ask ubuntu-server related questions here? I need to know the best way to block someone
<ikonia> free-tpb: sure
<ikonia> free-tpb: also #ubuntu-server
<ericus> Tellmarch: Sorry to bother you, but I don't know how to install the 3.3 rc2
<th_> D9NPY4QC
<ericus> I've read your link
<Kartagis> Pici++
<ikonia> ericus: why do you want to, what "extra" do you think you'll get ?
<DinoMuffin> free-tpb: what do you mean by "block someone"?
<Tellmarch> ericus, have you downloaded the correct header and image .deb from the ppa?
<Kartagis> free-tpb: block by IP? use /etc/hosts.deny
<DrCode> hi all
<ericus> ikonia: I dont know, some things must have improved over two years?
<Tellmarch> ericus, oh sorry, i didn't realise you were still in 10.04
<DrCode> I have windows 7 on my new laptop , I want to backup it and install fresh ubuntu , then I want to restore the win7 image into virtualbox, any idea , tools?
<ikonia> ericus: not always, as you're not using an operating system designed around using those compopnents
<free-tpb> Well i have been getting a lot of hits from bots looking for phpmyadmin, proxyheader.php, ext how can i report them before i block them, i would like to build a black list before i block them
<iceroot> DrCode: ##windows
<ericus> So your advice would be to stay on 2.6.35-32-generic?
<iceroot> DrCode: but normally dd should work
<Tellmarch> ericus : if you don't have a *need* of a newer kernel, don't risk it with such an old distribution.
<ericus> Okay Tellmarch
<ikonia> free-tpb: badbots rules on fail2ban
<ericus> Tellmarch and ikonia, I went from 2.6.32 to 2.6.35 today, to get TRIM on SSD working. Was that a bad idea?
<DrCode> thanx
<Tellmarch> 2.6.35 is released for 10.04, so that's ok
<ikonia> ericus: that's fine if you're working, leave it be
<ericus> everything works just fine, trim was the thing I wanted
<ericus> got me a ssd disk for my netbook
<cloudgeek> any sugesstion for youtube plugin for banshee
<ikonia> ericus: ok, so there is no need to update again
<ericus> so 2.6.35-32-generic is still secure?
<ikonia> ericus: unless you have a reason to
<ikonia> ericus: secure ?
<cloudgeek> or donwlaod link for youtube plugin for banshee
<Tellmarch> ericus, for further updates wait until 12.04 is out in a few months
<ericus> no known vurnerabilities?
<ericus> Tellmarch: I'd like to stay on 10.04 on my netbook
<iceroot> ericus: if you are using a normal ubuntu kernel everything is fine with the security
<iceroot> normal = comming from ubuntu and not a ppa/build by yoursef
<ericus> Thank you all for answering my noob-questions
<Tellmarch> ericus, there was a security flaw in linux kernels released recently, but i think it was only from 2.6.39, so you should be fine.
<cloudgeek> youtube plugin for banshee is any ?
<dak0> I heart theres youtube plugin for SMplayer
<dak0> heard*
<Pici> Tellmarch, ericus: 10.04 is still supported, so any kernel security updates would have been presented.
<Tellmarch> Pici, he hasn't the "normal" 10.04 kernel
<Tellmarch> which is still 2.6.32
<iceroot> Tellmarch: there was a newer kernel backported for 10.04 which is in the normal main-repo
<iceroot> Tellmarch: that is common for lts to have 2 kernels after some time
<ericus> I used a backport from karmic
<Pici> ericus: Are you sure that you are running 10.04?  Is that what lsb_release -r  says?
<iceroot> ericus: how you used the backport?
<bullgard4> cloudgeek: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/banshee-155-released-with-grid-view.html
<iceroot> ericus: lucid-backports? or something by hand?
<ericus> lsb_release -r
<ericus> Release:	10.04
<ericus> iceroot: followed a guide
<ericus> again, this was for getting TRIM to work
<jasonlfunk> I'm running a server version of natty and have my wireless network configured to be an ad-hoc network. When I boot the machine the ad-hoc network isn't configured. If I login and run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" then the ad-hoc network starts. Any ideas why it doesn't start on boot? See my interfaces file here: http://pastebin.com/VJQqmUGc
<_Ethan_> how can i see my system characteristics ? memory, processor... in ubuntu ?
<free-tpb> Htop is grate for that
<iceroot> ericus: what is the output of "apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<free-tpb> apt-get install htop
<dlentz> _Ethan_, between lspci, lshw, and dmidecode commands, you should find any info you need
<_Ethan_> ok !
<free-tpb> also lshw lists all of your hardware and can output it as html
<_Ethan_> thx dlentz
<free-tpb> Ethan dont forget htop
<ericus> iceroot: linux-image-2.6.35-32-generic: Installed: 2.6.35-32.64~lucid1 Candidate: 2.6.35-32.64~lucid1
<iceroot> ericus: please the real output
<iceroot> !paste | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> ericus: the repo-line is important
<ericus> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main Packages
<ericus> and
<ericus> 500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Packages
<ubukou> hey folks, i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 hoping that i could have effects working... when i enable them it logs me off and nothing happens.. i talked to someone earlier telling me that ubuntu has open source driver that support these features... any ideas?
<ericus> what, is there some kind of problem iceroot? :S
<dlentz> ubukou, what graphic card?
<larryone> anyone know how to log a non interactive ssh session from the server side?
<iceroot> ericus: i am just looking if you screwed up your system for security or if everything is fine
<ericus> well, how does it look then iceroot?
<iceroot> ericus: because if i am correct you asked if you get security updates
<ericus> i wouldn't install a kernel from a third party source
<iceroot> ericus: it would be great to post exactly the output of that command to pastebin
<iceroot> ericus: its hard to search the infos here on multiple lines if the layout is broken
<ubukou> hd 3850
<iceroot> ericus: see text from ubottu about paste
<ubukou> dlentz, hd3850
<zul0> Hi, anyone can help me with a question about compact wireless?
<iceroot> !ask | zul0
<ubottu> zul0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Slart> zul0: just ask.. if someone knows the answer they will probably tell you
<ubukou> dlentz, is there a way to see what driver im running? command? so i can help to understand?
<ericus> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/ki6dXwU4
<ericus> does that look ok?
<ubukou> dlentz, there is no drivers listed in the hardware drivers panel.. so i assume im running ubuntu's drivers. i also have dual screen configuration
<iceroot> ericus: yes everything fine, you are using the official backported kernel and will get security updates
<mibr001> GPU OVERHEATING HELP FAST
<psychoshield> Hello i was told by my hosting provider to write to /dev/sda2 i could do a sym link and they did this ln -s /dev/sda2/path/to/folder/to/write/in /home/psycho/new however its not seeing the folder that i wrote as the user any ideas?
<mibr001> UBUNTU 10.10 ON ASPIRE 5520
<psychoshield> dev/sda2 is /var
<iceroot> psychoshield: they told you to use /dev/sda2/path/...?
<free-tpb> How do i controle my cpu fan-speed in ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<mibr001> AT 70 DEGREES not good
<ericus> awesome, thank you very much iceroot
<ikonia> mibr001: turn it off first then
<ikonia> mibr001: don't risk damage
<iceroot> mibr001: 70 degrees is not unnormal for gpus
<zul0> well, i want install latest compact wireless drivers. I have ath9k driver. i saw here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k that my device is in suported chipsets and i want know if my device must be too in avaible devices list
<Slart> iceroot: I wouldn't worry until it goes above 90 or so
<glenn> how can install thunderbird 10 ubuntu bay ppa
<Slart> iceroot: oops, sorry
<iceroot> Slart: i think so too
<Slart> mibr001: I wouldn't worry until it goes above 90 or so
<iceroot> Slart: mibr001 but maybe for a laptop is a high value but i dont think its critical
<glenn> how can i install thunderbird 10 by ppa
<ubukou> anyone using hd 3850 with compiz?
<Slart> thunderbird 10? wasn't thunderbird at like 3.0 not so long ago?
<glda19> how to isntall thunderbird 10 by ppa
<psychoshield> iceroot ya cause i asked how to write to /dev/sda2 since its a bigger
<psychoshield> the hdd is split into two drives i guess
<ericus> This might be a stupid question, but my BIOS battery in my netbook is getting discharged when I leave it off some time. Is the BIOS battery recharging when AC power is plugged in, and the netbook battery removed?
<glda19> is thunderbird 10 avable by ppa
<dlentz> Slart, the new thundebird/ff versionig scheme is meant to raise version numbers rapidly to compete ewith chrome
<adom> running gnome2 in 10.04...i removed my little volume icon from next to the date/time spot in my top toolbar, how do i get the volume icon back?
<Psycho> weird i got d/c
<Psycho> im gonna pastebin the df -H
<glda19> how can in install the last version of thunderbird
<Slart> dlentz: ah.. in some weird way that actually makes sense.. weird sense.. but still =)
<Pici> !patience | glda19
<ubottu> glda19: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Psycho> http://pastebin.com/MZHs2Mr7
<Slart> ericus: BIOS batteries has a tendency to go bad with age, in my experience.. they just won't hold a charge any more. I think it's meant to be loaded whenever there is power to the system
<ericus> Slart: Yeah, I'm guessing it's bad
<Slart> ericus: it's not really anything you can do about it from the software side of things.. sometimes you can replace the battery but sometimes it's just welded on
<ebone> Hi
<ericus> I've opened the netbook to change the HDD
<ebone> My system doesn't seem to be updating the display manager properly.
<ericus> the BIOS battery is easilly replaced, but expensive
<ebone> Can anyone tell me where/how this is done?
<ericus> Doesnt matter, I can live with a bad bios battery
<Psychoshield> iceroot still around?
<Slart> ebone: you'll have to explain that a bit more. Why do you think it's not updating the display manager? are there error messages? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Psychoshield> since dev/sda2 is mounted on /var wouldnt the symlink just be /var part?
<Psychoshield> so like ln -s /var/path/to/folder/to/write/in /home/psycho/new
<Gryphus71> Hello, can anyone confirm to me that logic configuration ? Porgrams "use" > proxy/http (polipo) "use" > socks (tor) ?
<Psychoshield> think everyone went for lunch lol
<zykotick9> adom: add to panel, then indicator-something, i believe
<Ronis_BR> hi all, how can I correct the error dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0.
<ericus> indicator-applet
<BlackWar> why i get no sound when i run a wine application in a new X session?
<BlackWar> i am using the command startx <WINE COMMAND> -- :1
<theadmin> BlackWar: Probably that runs before pulseaudio starts?
<BlackWar> is there some work around theadmin ?
<Psychoshield> when someone has a chance still waiting :)
<ekx> Anyone happen to know a diff program that lets me paste the text I want to compare?
<theadmin> BlackWar: Not sure. I think you need to run "pulseaudio -d" in the session first.
<BlackWar> hmm
<BlackWar> ok
<dr_willis> ekx:  ive seen some gui diff front ends in the repos. but never used any.
<ekx> hmm... guess I'm gonna have to create new files.
<Psychoshield> since dev/sda2 is mounted on /var wouldnt the symlink just be /var part? so like ln -s /var/path/to/folder/to/write/in /home/psycho/new
<ekx> ty
<dr_willis> Psychoshield:  try it and see?
<dr_willis> i alwyas get ln -s arguments backwards
<Psychoshield> just dont know the permissions to let myself write to it from my deluge
<dr_willis> why would you want deluge to write to /var?
<BlackWar> theadmin, any ideas how i would right the command out?
<theadmin> BlackWar: No, sorry.
<BlackWar> Ok, Somebody please knows how to do it/
<Psychoshield> because how they setup the hard drive / only has 17gb left and /var has 921gb
<theadmin> I haven't used "startx" to start X in ages, only know of "xinit" myself >.<
<dr_willis> Psychoshield:  you could just move your home dir to /var/  the /var/whatever dir - should have the same permissions as your users home if you want the user to have full access to it.
<dr_willis> seems odd to have such free space in /var/ but i never use a seperate /var/ partion either
<Psychoshield> too much work that way lol
<dr_willis> its rather trivial actually...
<dr_willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<imbezol> mv /home /var && ln -s /var/home /home
<Gryphus71> Hey dr_willis ;)
<dr_willis> or do it for a single user.
<adom> zykotick9: that adds to panel, but how do i get it back over with the date/time and other systray stuff?
<dr_willis> link /home/youryser to /var/home2/youruser or similer.
<dr_willis> ln is so handy
<dr_willis> I have to wonder who would set up /var/ on its own partion but not /home/
<zykotick9> adom: unlock stuff, then drag - i believe
<dr_willis> unless your /home/ partion is just full :)
<iceroot> Psychoshield: yes, you cant write on /dev/sdaX you have to mount it and use that path instead
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> Can someone recommend a good linux game?
<adom> zykotick9: i right click, click move, and drag, but it only lets me drag left of the systray area, wont go into the systray area with the date/time and other stuff
<dr_willis> rymate1234:  'wesnoth'
<iceroot> rymate1234: world of goo, quake 4, doom3, ut 2004
<dr_willis> !find wesnoth
<Dudes> wow lost net again
<ubottu> Found: wesnoth, wesnoth-1.8, wesnoth-1.8-aoi, wesnoth-1.8-core, wesnoth-1.8-data, wesnoth-1.8-dbg, wesnoth-1.8-did, wesnoth-1.8-dm, wesnoth-1.8-ei, wesnoth-1.8-httt (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wesnoth&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<zykotick9> adom: you need to unlock it first probably
<adom> for example, i googled around, and if you type gnome-volume-control-applet in a terminal, it will show it temporarily where it belongs next to date/time
<free-tpb> Tuxkart is cool beans
<dr_willis> theres a new humble indie bundle out. :)
<dr_willis> $6 for a few decent games
<rymate1234> dr_willis: wats wesnoth
<iceroot> dr_willis: with world of goo if you pay more then the common price :)
<adom> zykotick9: locking/unlocking just prevents from moving...i can move it fine
<dr_willis> !info wesnoth | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: wesnoth (source: wesnoth-1.8): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.8.6-1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<rymate1234> ah
<rymate1234> ok
<dr_willis> !info freeciv
<ubottu> Package freeciv does not exist in oneiric
<iceroot> !games | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<zykotick9> adom: whatever is currently occupying the stop you want to move it to, be sure it is unlocked
<dr_willis> Hmm theres some freeciv if you like Civilization type games. :) and dont forget the 'Settlers' game if you like the Setlers of Catan game
<Slart> !info freeciv-client-gtk
<ubottu> freeciv-client-gtk (source: freeciv): Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 601 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<zykotick9> adom: s/stop/spot/
 * rymate1234 likes civ type games
<dr_willis> I perfer 'FreeCol'
<dr_willis> Colonization Clone
<adom> zykotick9: i dont think thats it. i tried unlocking the time/date but you still cant drag indicators (including volume icon) to that area
<dr_willis> plays better then the Sid Meirs Remake of Colonization i have.
<adom> i guess i could create a startup daemon for gnome-volume-control-applet ...
<iceroot> rymate1234: there is also a0d (or aod) age of empires for linux
<adom> seems unecessary but should work
<iceroot> or was it a0e? i cant remember
<Gryphus71> dr_willis, hi, im back with my tor problems ^^' if i just want to use polipo, my configs need to be : programs use > polipo (proxy/http-s) use tor (socks) ?
<tomreyn> hi, i'm having trouble running virtualbox since the driver modules are not built automatically, i'm on oneiric (have -proposed and xorg-edgers activated)
<Bonaparte> I'm unable to start MySQL service on Ubuntu 11.1. `service mysql start` gives error: start: Job failed to start
<tomreyn> i'm trying to find the root cause, but having trouble, can someone guide me through?
<dr_willis> Gryphus71:  Not sure. but i belive thats how tor works.  i last used tor ages ago it went  app -> proxy -> tor.
<Gryphus71> dr_willis, ok thx you doc ! ;)
<Bonaparte> How can I fix my MySQL issue? It's a local box with no important data. I also tried removing and installing. There are some errors in dpkg
<zul0> anyone know if compact-wireless have irc channel?
<ikonia> look at the errors
<ikonia> check the error log
<Bonaparte> http://paste2.org/p/1892043  - these are the errors
<ikonia> Bonaparte: thats the install log, try to start it and look at the error logs
<ikonia> Bonaparte: that is you trying to remove it
<tomreyn> Bonaparte: this is a bug in the mysql-server postrm script apparently. you should file a bug.
<zul0> hi! anyone can help me with make error in compact wireless?
<rcmaehl> I find it funny that the linux install on my flash drive is faster than the Windows 7 Professional on the computers at my school. I mean linux is running off a flash drive that has like 1/10 the read/write speed of a HDD
<tomreyn> as a workaround, if you don't mind loosing your configuration _and databases_ you can use this instead: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<Unbekannter> hi
<Unbekannter> is there a ubuntu irc channel in german?
<Unbekannter> because my english is not very good
<rcmaehl> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tomreyn> Greetings to Kolkwitz, Unbekannter
<LiNuX`sup> hello fellow ubuntu users. I have a small issue I'm hoping someone can help me with...
<LiNuX`sup> I believe that I "accidently" disabled something that would allow me to share my local "home" folder with my home pc through "RDC" How to enable this again?
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  you mean as a windows network neighborhood type share?
<LiNuX`sup> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and using remmina remote desktop to connect to windows 7 machine
<dr_willis> I think the term 'share' may be getting used in differnt ways :)
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: in the past when I would connect it would automount a drive that linked to my ubuntu home folder in windows
<dr_willis> never used remmina - so no idea how its accessing a remote system.
<dr_willis> never even heard of remmina :)
<LiNuX`sup> through RDC
<LiNuX`sup> there's no settings within remmina
<LiNuX`sup> it's something within the ubuntu settings
<LiNuX`sup> is there a list of avauilable services
<dr_willis> you need to determine what service its using. samba, or ssh, or nfs.
<LiNuX`sup> available*
<LiNuX`sup> let me look into that
<MylesMan> hello all
<duke79> #irchelp
<MylesMan> is there an HDMI CEC pkg for ubuntu so that my tv will tur on when i but up my myth box?
<MylesMan> boot up *
<ericus> any idea why rtorrent reports bad chunks on every torrent?
<ericus> transmission works great
<elspru> hey is there an ubuntu mail client that auto-supports contacts?  Evolution is an absolute attrocity, it doesn't seem to realize people I email, are my contacts...
<ikonia> elspru: where are you storing your contacts ?
<elspru> I'm not, in gmail, anyone that I email, is a contact, and I can easily type their email.
<ikonia> elspru: thunderbird will deal with that if you store the contacts in a compatible contact application
<LiNuX`sup> dr_willis: remmina is using RDP to connect to my windows
<elspru> it's just I've never stored contacts before...
<Gateway`> hello everybody
<Gateway`> I would like to list the images presents on my system ? what file to cat ?
<elspru> the evolution contact manager is waaaaay too complicated,  though ya maybe I'll install thunderbird, hopefully it'll be better.
<kralle> is there any hotspot software for ubunto 10 ?
<Gryphus71> good bye all and thx
<dr_willis> LiNuX`sup:  never really used RDP. but i thought RDP was for remote Desktp access, not accessing a 'share' like thing.
<dr_willis> !rdp
<LiNuX`sup> !rdp
<LiNuX`sup> !remote desktop protocol
<ubottu> LiNuX`sup: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LiNuX`sup> lol
<Akls> How can I send MIDI signals from command line? For example if I want C5 to be played
<gulzar> which GUI app is this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alsa_v1.0.14_ubuntu7.1_en.png . was searching for it for long time
<Akls> gulzar, gamix maybe
<llutz> gulzar: alsamixer(gui)
<Gateway`> got it :)
<toscho> hi
<toscho> how can I change the "back" button on my laptop to "home" via setxkbmap?
<gulzar> Akls: llutz: Thank You
<ericus> How do I enable SSH as root on local LAN, but not from outside?
<Akls> ericus, I think it should work this way by default. but I can be wrong
<ericus> On my gateway, runs ClearOS, but I assume it's pretty much the same
<scwizard> I thought mint was popular, but there's no real support channel for it :(
<_NiC> ericus, I guess you can only allow login with keys, and specify a source ip for the key you add.
<_NiC> ericus, it'll still be technically open for anything as long as you have the key though.
<llutz> ericus: sshd_conf "AllowUsers root@192.168.x.y"
<zykotick9> scwizard: did you see the !mint factoid, it has the irc network channel listed "/msg ubottu mint" if not.
<nsd_> Hello
<kapz> hello! I need to know how the startx is executed at boot time in ubuntu 11.10? I have to add a prefix to it...thanks
<_NiC> ericus, or do what llutz says, which is much smarter. :-)
<Tom22> Does anyone know where my config files for modules is?
<zykotick9> Tom22: to load them?  see /etc/modules
<_NiC> llutz, ericus, however .. isn't anything else then rejected, even other usernames?
<ericus> thanks llutz :)
<llutz> ericus: but i'd always use PermitRootLogin forced-commands-only" and use su/sudo
<llutz> _NiC: yes, you have to specify ALL valid users then
<ericus> Thing is, I have two users on the server. Root and me.
<kapz> I mean where to look for the file where I can find startx while the OS boots...?
<_NiC> ericus, well, in that case, adding all the users isn't a big hassle.. :)
<ericus> I want to be able to login as root only from my LAN, and disalbe su for the other user
<llutz> ericus: root should have an unprilegded accoutn to login too
<zykotick9> kapz: startx isn't executed really, DM looks after starting xorg.
<ericus> llutz: it's not ubuntu, but ClearOS
<|DM|> zykotick9: no I don't.
<llutz> ericus: and? su/sudo works on every linux when installed
<Tom22> @ zykotick9 thank you :), is it normal for this file to be empy. AKA, the file existes (theres commented text), but no modules are specified.
<kapz> oh in that case where to llok for DM execute command?
<|DM|> I don't even know what DM is
<kapz> *look
<zykotick9> Tom22: by default it's empty ya
<ericus> llutz: but there must be some way to disable su for my regular user?
<llutz> ericus: just don't give him the root-password
<ericus> and also chroot that user to it's /home
<supNow> I'm having issues accessing my home folder (local machine) from my home computer via remote connection from local machine to home. It used to automount a drive to my home computer after connecting, but doesn't any longer. I may have accidentally disabled a service? Can anyone help?
<zykotick9> kapz: it's started by upstart, look at /etc/init/ directory
<Tom22> zykotick9 thanks. I'm hoping that adding "alias char-major-14 maestro" will solve my no sound problem. I've run out of options :S
<Vako> is there an aircrack chan here?
<nsd_> I'm having some issues getting public key authentication to work with an openssh server. I have not edited /etc/sshd_config from the default, although I have checked and the AuthorizedKeysFile and PubKeyAuthentication appear properly set. I have the public key that I would like to use in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote machine, but I am not prompted for a passphrase. Anyone know their way around ssh that could help me?
<nsd_> I should note that when I say I am not prompted for a passphrase, I mean it asks for a password, which evidently is not what I am supposed to see.
<llutz> ericus: there are lots of tutorials how to chroot users into $HOME using ssh or rbash
<Akls> Vako maybe you should try backtrack channel
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: are you trying to use private key authentication/
<ericus> llutz: the other user is me, so i know the password..
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: Yes.
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: did you generate the RSA keys?
<azmodeus> hi guys... does anybody knows where can I find some documentation over backtrack?
<ericus> two users, root and ericus
<llutz> ericus: that makes no sense
<tomreyn> nsd_: if you can watch auth.log on the remote machine you're trying to authenticate to.
<ericus> but I want to disable su for ericus
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: Yes, and I copied the contents of the public key to the authorized_keys file on the remote machine
<llutz> ericus: just don't use su then, why would you disable it
<nsd_> tomreyn: I will try that.
<iceroot> ericus: there is no reason to disable su
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: make sure the file permissions are correct
<ericus> llutz: to make it more secure when opening ssh
<iceroot> ericus: if i know the password of the user i dont need su, i just need ssh user@host or tty1 loginprompt
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: What do they need to be set to? As of right now I have u=r,og=r
<llutz> ericus: how would that be more secure?
<tomreyn> nsd_: a common mistake is not to set the permissions on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys properly (only the owning user should be able to read and optionally write to it), as are spelling mistakes on the filename
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: I believe it should be chmod'd to 400
<kapz> zykotick9: thanks! I opened lightdm.conf but I am unable to make out anything...all I want to do is start Xorg/gnome session with 'optirun' command prefixed...how do I do that?
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: let me verify that
<ericus> iceroot: root login is not allowed on the server
<iceroot> ericus: su is not only for root
<llutz> ericus: su needs the root-password. so if your account get hacked, the intruder has to know the root-pw too
<iceroot> ericus: what about sudo -i
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: I don't know the what the octal values correspond to off the top of my head.
<zykotick9> kapz: sorry i have no idea how you'd do that.  or what optirun is for that matter.  best of luck.
<iceroot> ericus: now i have a rootshell doesnt matter if you disabled su
<ericus> let me explain
<iceroot> ericus: no need to explain
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: it should be -r--------
<supNow> I'm having issues accessing my home folder (local machine) from my home computer via remote connection from local machine to home. It used to automount a drive to my home computer after connecting, but doesn't any longer. I may have accidentally disabled a service? Can anyone help?
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: Also, the various tutorials I have found online seemed to vary with regards to how permissive or otherwise they were.
<iceroot> ericus: disabling "su" is useless and i bet it will break some things
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: or just run chmod 400 on the file
<tomreyn> nsd_: chmod u+r-wx,g-rwx,o-rwx ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<zykotick9> kapz: bumblebee, i see
<tomreyn> nsd_: or just 400 ;)
<kapz> zykotick9: No worries mate, and thanks for all the help! btw optirun is used for running optimus card
<nsd_> tomreyn: You know that can just be chmod u=rwx,og= right?
<ericus> if i'd like to enable login as root only on LAN, and ssh for user ericus from external
<kapz> zykotick9: yep!
<nsd_> tomreyn: I like the u=,o=,g syntax
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: chmod 400 works fine on my debian server
<ericus> i want to disable ericus to run su
<lizm> morning
<nsd_> DinoMuffin, tomreyn: I will try that
<ericus> there is no need for that user to be superuser
<llutz> ericus:1st goal:  sshd_conf "AllowUsers root@192.168.x.y ericus"
<iceroot> ericus: just dont give him the rott-password
<supNow> how do you get a response in here.... is there a line formed somewhere... do I take a number?
<tomreyn> nsd_: didn't know this for sure, so i opted for the longer syntax. thanks for the hint.
<zykotick9> !ask | supNow
<ubottu> supNow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> ericus: thats how security is working, not giving passwords away
<ericus> iceroot: again, i am the other user, so i know the root passwd already
<nsd_> tomreyn: np
<supNow> I'm having issues accessing my home folder (local machine) from my home computer via remote connection from local machine to home. It used to automount a drive to my home computer after connecting, but doesn't any longer. I may have accidentally disabled a service? Can anyone help?
<iceroot> ericus: that does not make sense
<ericus> iceroot: it's not ubuntu, it's clearos
<iceroot> ericus: #clearos
<toscho> how can I change the "back" button on my laptop to "home" via setxkbmap?
<ericus> which has root user by default
<Tom22> is anyone able to help me get my soundcard working?
<theadmin> ericus: Then it's not supported here.
<grubbyone> I'm having trouble with booting some ISOs from usb, http://pastebin.com/9cqP1ZfT , the desktop ISOs boot up fine, but the server versions are giving me error 15, file not found
<iceroot> great :)
<dagerik> supNow: Try mounting manually?
<ericus> thought you might be able to help
<iceroot> ericus: of course you can disbale root-login like in ubuntu
<theadmin> toscho: xmodmap -e 'keysym XF86Back=XF86Home'
<iceroot> ericus: with a invalid password
<nsd_> tomreyn, DinoMuffin: Aha! My AllowUsers line was syntactically incorrect apparently; auth.log says as much ("User X from 192.168.0.Y not allowed because not listed in AllowUsers")
<supNow> dagerik: is there a services list for ubuntu 11.10 similar to what windows has?
<Tom22> is anyone able to help me get my soundcard working?
<supNow> dagerik: or a group policy?
<llutz> ericus: chown root:wheel $(which su) && chmod 4550 $(which su)                     add those users to group "wheel", which should be able to use us
<llutz> su*
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: ah, well that would do it
<toscho> ok, I need a solution without xmodmap as it is incompatible with setxkbmap
<dagerik> supNow: I dont know windows im afraid
<supNow> dagerik: I wish I didn't
<llutz> ericus: it still makes no sense, but ...
<theadmin> toscho: I don't think setxkbmap allows to change layouts with the command, you probably need to modify the keymaps in xorg.conf or even manually
<tomreyn> nsd_: "I have not edited /etc/sshd_config" wasn't entirely right then, hmm? ;)
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: Actually, I checked the file against the man page and it appears correct. Perhaps I need to restart openssh?
<Tom22> is anyone able to help me get my soundcard working?
<nsd_> tomreyn: Lol I guess not.
<jgm_> does the software-center bug about not detecting network connection when not using NetworkManager to handle networking is on schedule for a fix?
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: any time you modify sshd_conf, you should restart ssh
<nsd_> DinoMuffin: I was unaware.
<toscho> where is xorg.conf located in lubuntu?
<zykotick9> !details | Tom22
<ubottu> Tom22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> toscho: /etc/X11/
<nsd_> DinoMuffin, tomreyn: It works now, thanks for your help
<DinoMuffin> nsd_: no prob
<tomreyn> nsd_: force-reload is actually enough, but i'm not sure there's much of a difference there.
<iceroot> jgm_: the launchpad-bug should tell you
<ericus> iceroot: Yes, I've disabled root via SSH for the root account, but I need to enable it for LAN ONLY. And I also have a second account, ericus, that can login via SSH. and ericus can run su, and I want to disable that.
<iceroot> ericus: #clearos
<zykotick9> toscho: it might not be there by default
<raj> how do you log out of an ssh session?
<iceroot> raj: exit
<ericus> iceroot: dead channel :/
<raj> thanks
<jgm_> iceroot, :) was hoping some one here knew about that
<imbezol> ctrl-d
<iceroot> ericus: maybe but this channel is for ubuntu
<toscho> ok, how do I change the keys in xorg.conf?
<DinoMuffin> ericus: why is it such a big deal that the other account has su when you're the only other user?
<tomreyn> hi, i'm on ubuntu 11.10 (oneiric), with oneiric-proposed and xorg-edgers repositories activated, and having trouble running any virtual machines since the driver modules are not loaded, and may not have been built by dkms automatically.
<ericus> DinoMuffin: because if someone, somehow gets access to my user and my su-password that would be bad
<tomreyn> i'm trying to find out why this is so I can make a proper bug report against virtualbox (the ubuntu package), but am having trouble finding the root cause, can someone guide me through?
<Tom22> my alsamixer looks like this: http://i42.tinypic.com/6z64j7.png
<llutz> ericus: if that happens, you did something wrong
<grubbyone> is it possible to boot ubuntu server ISOs using grub4dos?
<DinoMuffin> ericus: you're worried about ssh right? Just run with a privatekey + password if you're that worried
<ModusPwnens> I wrote a script to run at shutdown and I called update-rc.d but it's not being executed. Can someone help me resolve it? I've never written a shutdown script before.
<DinoMuffin> ericus: the hances of that being hacked is extremely slim
<iceroot> ericus: you are using a dead os with sudo-root-exploit, maybe the linux3.x root-exploit (proc/mom*) and you are afraid someone will guess your root-password?
<Tom22> Hey. I'm unable to get my soundcard working. (Works on my Windows partition), On ubuntu, all I get is a constant static sound which changes when opening menus, and fiddling with sound settings. my alsamixer looks like this: http://i42.tinypic.com/6z64j7.png
<jonathon> Is it possible to rollback to right before I installed something?
<theadmin> ModusPwnens: Most likely you just want to call the script from /etc/rc.shutdown
<theadmin> ModusPwnens: Simpliest for such tasks.
<iceroot> jonathon: only with your backup
<llutz> ericus: how should an attacker get the root-pw? by torturing you? then you have other problems, than your root-account
<jonathon> iceroot, and if I didn't make a backub?
<ModusPwnens> theadmin,  but what if I want to get it working with the update-rc.d method?
<iceroot> jonathon: then you know why a backup is important
<jonathon> >.>
<theadmin> ModusPwnens: I don't think that even does anything with Upstart
<ModusPwnens> I know Upstart is the newer method, but I thought that update-rc.d still worked
<Tom22> Hey. I'm unable to get my soundcard working. (Works on my Windows partition), On ubuntu, all I get is a constant static sound which changes when opening menus, and fiddling with sound settings. my alsamixer looks like this: http://i42.tinypic.com/6z64j7.png
<genius_> hola
<zykotick9> Tom22: don't repeat your message every 2 minutes - sharing what model of soundcard you have might help as well.  Good luck.
<Tom22> @ zykotick9 its an ESS ES1978 (Maestro 2E)
<ModusPwnens> does anyone have experience using update-rc.d to add shutdown/startup scripts?
<DinoMuffin> Tom22: what level is the PCM bar at?
<blahsphemer> how do I write a script to monitor the number of files in a directory
<iceroot> blahsphemer: #bash
<john_doe_jr> Hey, I got 2 files of the same name and want to copy files in the source directory to the destination directory....how do I do that?
<blahsphemer> iceroot, ok
<imbezol> ericus: i think the user has to belong to the group wheel to su as well
<Tom22> DinoMuffin, I'm assuming you mean something on alsamixer? http://i42.tinypic.com/6z64j7.png
<imbezol> ericus: might want to test that with a test user though
<DinoMuffin> Tom22: oh
<iceroot> ericus: also thing about that e.g. python has a own su-implementation
<iceroot> ericus: have fun to isable that also
<john_doe_jr> anybody?
<iceroot> ericus: and i bet we will always find one more possibility to run su then you can disable
<Slart> blahsphemer: watch "ls /some/dir | wc -l" might work for just a quick checker
<DinoMuffin> john_doe_jr: uh, "cp <file> <destination>"?
<soul> Hi guys, I need help. I actually have windows 7 installed before i have Ubuntu 11.10. Since i have installed my Ubuntu, I can't view my windows 7 files and my other partition disk. Actually I did not care wiping it out when installing Ubuntu because I thought it can be view inside Ubuntu. Now my question is, is it possible that i can manage the files or viewing the files in my previous c:/ and my other partition disk ?
<imbezol> iceroot: you don't disable su... you enable pam protections
<iceroot> imbezol: he wants to disable su
<imbezol> iceroot: the libraries define how that authorization is checked
<john_doe_jr> DinoMuffin, the source has files and directories though
<Tom22> @ zykotick9 & DinoMuffin I'm out of ideas :S Been trying to work this out for ages
<blahsphemer> Slart, I need something like: if #files in current directory>1000, call notify-send
<DinoMuffin> john_doe_jr: cp -r will recursively copy what's in the directory
<imbezol> iceroot: it would be simple enough to get a list of suid binaries on the system
<Slart> blahsphemer: ah.. hang on then
<imbezol> iceroot: really i think he needs to just set strong passwords and if he doesn't trust the user.. the user shouldn't have access
<blahsphemer> Slart, ok
<DinoMuffin> Tom22: is your soundcard on the supported hardware list?
<iceroot> imbezol: as we are all saying
<soul> Hi guys, I need help. I actually have windows 7 installed before i have Ubuntu 11.10. Since i have installed my Ubuntu, I can't view my windows 7 files and my other partition disk. Actually I did not care wiping it out when installing Ubuntu because I thought it can be view inside Ubuntu. Now my question is, is it possible that i can manage the files or viewing the files in my previous c:/ and my other partition disk ?
<imbezol> iceroot: yup.. as soon as they have any access level there's potential
<john_doe_jr> DinoMuffin, yup but the two folders are of the same name & it keeps creating a new folder of the same name in the destination directory and I don't know why
<Tom22> @ DinoMuffin, alsa?
<soul> Hi guys, I need help. I actually have windows 7 installed before i have Ubuntu 11.10. Since i have installed my Ubuntu, I can't view my windows 7 files and my other partition disk. Actually I did not care wiping it out when installing Ubuntu because I thought it can be view inside Ubuntu. Now my question is, is it possible that i can manage the files or viewing the files in my previous c:/ and my other partition disk ?
<john_doe_jr> DinoMuffin, I think I just figured it out....I'm using sudo to copy and I think that this is causing the problem
<Tom22> DinoMuffin, I guess not :S
<soul> Hi guys, I need help. I actually have windows 7 installed before i have Ubuntu 11.10. Since i have installed my Ubuntu, I can't view my windows 7 files and my other partition disk. Actually I did not care wiping it out when installing Ubuntu because I thought it can be view inside Ubuntu. Now my question is, is it possible that i can manage the files or viewing the files in my previous c:/ and my other partition disk ?
<DinoMuffin> Tom22: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/sound.html
<DinoMuffin> i don't know if that list is up to date however
<iceroot> !repeat | soul
<ubottu> soul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slart> blahsphemer: try this    if  [ `ls -1 /some/dir/ | wc -l` -gt 1000 ]; then
<theadmin> soul: Ubuntu will normally show other partitions in the file manager, unless you wiped them when installing....
<Slart> blahsphemer: ls -1 lists all files in a folder with 1 line per file.. wc counts words, lines and other stuff, wc -l only counts how many lines there are
<blahsphemer> Slart, Running this is in an infinite loop?
<iceroot> blahsphemer: please use "inotify" instead of this wc -l thing
<Tom22> DinoMuffin: What can I do if my card isn't supported? :S
<iceroot> !inotify | blahsphemer
<vortex> olá
<iceroot> :(
<blahsphemer> iceroot, I was just looking into the man page for inotify
<iceroot> blahsphemer: have a look around what inotify is
<theadmin> blahsphemer: "if" will never result in an infinite loop...
<theadmin> "if" is not even a loop as such.
<DinoMuffin> Tom22: I'm not really familiar with soundcard drivers on linux. You might be able to find a linux driver on the company website
<blahsphemer> theadmin, I know if is not a loop. But I need to run it "within" a loop
<DinoMuffin> someone else might know better than I do
<theadmin> blahsphemer: What exactly are you trying to do?
<iceroot> blahsphemer: Slart and never use "ls" to read out a directory
<theadmin> iceroot: Why not?
<Slart> iceroot: why not?
<vortex> helow
<blahsphemer> theadmin, check if the number of files in a particular directory is > 10000, if yes, then call notify-send
<iceroot> theadmin: Slart ls is not using the real filenames
<theadmin> iceroot: ...?
<theadmin> iceroot: It's not giving the full paths, but...
<theadmin> iceroot: That's not exactly the problem here xD
<Slart> iceroot: you mean you count links and such as well?
<iceroot> theadmin: Slart touch foo\ bar, or touch `foo\nbar`
<iceroot> Slart: theadmin the second example will result in 2 files when using ls to count
<Slart> iceroot: ahh.. but ls -1 claims to use one line per file.. I'll have to try this.. just to see what it does
<theadmin> blahsphemer: if [ $(ls --almost-all --escape -1) -gt 1000 ] ; then notify-send ... ; fi
<theadmin> iceroot: ^
<iceroot> Slart: theadmin always use "for a in ./*" instead
<iceroot> theadmin: no, the solution is inotify
<imbezol> iceroot: i disagree if only because i believe shell scripts should be portable
<theadmin> iceroot: Not sure what that is, (s)he wants notify-send, I give the possible solution, heh...
<iceroot> theadmin: Slart it was   touch $'foo\nbar'
<imbezol> iceroot: anyways... i think when he's checking >1000 being off by one file that had a carriage return in the name might not be a big deal
<iceroot> theadmin: inotify can check directories e.g. for changes or the amount of files
<iceroot> imbezol: an if every file has it?
<theadmin> iceroot: Hmm... I see.
<iceroot> imbezol: or maybe touch $'a\nb\nc\nd\ne'
<imbezol> iceroot: on my system (ubuntu 11.04) your touch command doesn't do what you think it does
<theadmin> iceroot: When you use "ls --escape", you will see octal escapes for nongraphic characters (e.g. whitespace), therefore \n will be displayed literally as \n, not as a line escape... So.
<imbezol> -rw-r--r-- 1 imbezol imbezol 0 2012-02-02 11:02 foo?bar
<Slart> iceroot: hmm.. I'm trying to create a file with a linebreak in the name... none of the above has worked so far..but nevermind.. I'll play around with this. Thanks!
<iceroot> Slart: touch $'a\n' && ls | less
<iceroot> Slart: to see how ls is working when using a pipe
<azi_> i've just set up some backup settings. is there a way to force the first backup to be made?
<iceroot> Slart: ls is very evil and its acting different if it found a terminal or a pipe
<iceroot> Slart: touch $'a\nb' && ls | less
<Slart> iceroot: ahh.. it just does that when you use the pipe.. -1 doesn't help, it will still show as two lines
<iceroot> Slart: that will result in 2 lines
<jonathon> How can I edit what programs load up at start?
<imbezol> iceroot: you are correct.. piping the ls into a file shows the line break
<iceroot> Slart: touch $'a\nb' && ls | wc -l   will show 2
<Slart> iceroot: so, ls *is* evil after all =)
<theadmin> Hamsters.
<iceroot> Slart: as i said earlier
<ssta> why on earth would you put a line break in a filename?
<theadmin> You're not listening to me, --escape unevilifies ls...
<iceroot> ssta: because its allowed
<ssta> iceroot: well, yes.  so are lots of things.  Doesn't make them a good idea
<DinoMuffin> ^
<iceroot> ssta: why on earth would you put a white space in a filename?
<theadmin> ssta: "not a good idea" doesn't mean that's not possible xD
<ssta> iceroot: anyway, ls and wc are both performing as documented there
<ssta> iceroot: I wouldn't
<jonathon> How can I edit what programs load up at start?
<theadmin> jonathon: Depends. GUI? CLI?
<jonathon> theadmin, GUI Preferred, but CLI is fine
<theadmin> jonathon: I mean, do you want them to start-up when your desktop loads? Or do you mean daemons (Window$ term: Services)?
<iceroot> ssta: and because there are strange specialcases there a good ways (for a in ./*) and bad ways (ls | do something)
<jonathon> Oh, Daemons
<theadmin> jonathon: I think there are a few, search the software center. I used to use rcconf, but there are reports that this stopped working. Not sure if so though.
<jonathon> What would I search under?
<theadmin> jonathon: Eh, just type "daemon" or "service" in the search bar
<ssta> iceroot: for x in... type constructs break on files with any whitespace...
<iceroot> ssta: quote
<DinoMuffin> iceroot: that's actaully pretty neat
<imbezol> iceroot: so what's a portable way to do it? i doubt inotify is available on hpux and aix for example
<dijonyummy> is there an csh debugger for ubuntu or linux
<zykotick9> jonathon: you might want to try bum (i haven't used it, i still use rcconf but not sure you should use that in ubuntu)
<DinoMuffin> iceroot: wonder if other flags can be injected
<T_H_X> w'sup with sookbook
<theadmin> dijonyummy: How on earth do you want to "debug" csh? It's a shell... Please rephrase.
<iceroot> ssta: for a in ./* do echo "$a" done    there are never problems with white-spaces in $a when you use "$a"
<jonathon> I found rcconf, I'll check out bum too
<ssta> "Doctor, it hurts when I stab myself in the eye"...
<iceroot> imbezol: on every linux
<iceroot> imbezol: on every linux with 2.6.x if i am correct, 2.4 does not have inotify
<theadmin> iceroot: You say "2.6.x" as if you're forgetting we moved to 3.x for a while now xD
<iceroot> theadmin: :)
<theadmin> 2.6.x or greater.
<iceroot> theadmin: of course :)
<imbezol> iceroot: not sure i catch your meaning. what's a portable way, 2.4, 2.6, commercial unix, etc..
<jonathon> zykotick9, Alright, bum works, thanks
<theadmin> imbezol: If you want scripts to be THAT portable, you probably want to write them for original sh (or dash, as it's called now)
<MonkeyDust> portable way? commercial unix?
<imbezol> theadmin: indeed
<iceroot> imbezol: find
<iceroot> imbezol: find foobar | wc -l
<imbezol> find has the same problem as ls if you just print
<imbezol> nope, doesn't work.. does the same as ls
<iceroot> imbezol: not if using this print0 thing with xargs
<iceroot> cant remeber the syntax
<imbezol> example?
<manuel_dj> ciao
<manuel_dj> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iceroot> imbezol: manpage  cant remeber it
<imbezol> > find . -maxdepth 1 -name 'foo*' | wc -l   = 2
<imbezol> find . -maxdepth 1 -name 'foo*' -print | wc -l   = 2
<manuel_dj> ciao
<theadmin> God, use 'find -fls' or 'ls --escape'. Now pkill argument.
<manuel_dj> !list
<theadmin> What is with you people >.<
<iceroot> theadmin: we are interestied in the topic
<jonathon> Ok now, Anyone know a good program to edit start up programs?
<iceroot> theadmin: its not a bad idea to discuss solutions
<theadmin> iceroot: But those ways I suggest work and you're ignoring me altogether
<CarlFK> theadmin: xkcd/386 :)
<imbezol> theadmin: except that --escape is a gnu way
<theadmin> CarlFK: Hehe :D Good one
<theadmin> imbezol: Well then, "-b". Does the same.
<theadmin> But looks ugly and senseless though xD
<imbezol> theadmin: good to know.. interesting that the actual file creation doesn't work under sh though
<imbezol> theadmin: anyways.. back to work here :)
<raven> how to display logged in users?
<llutz> raven: w
<DinoMuffin> raven: w or users
<theadmin> imbezol: Heh lol
<raven> tnx
<theadmin> llutz: "w"? Is that a shortuct for "who" or an entirely different command?
<imbezol> it's a dif command
<llutz> theadmin: 2 commands
<raven> android phone as soundcard via blutooth/wifi possible? did anyone try that yet?
<llutz> theadmin: "whatis w who"
<theadmin> llutz: I see, thanks... "whatis" is something I usually forget about xD
<Chaorain> Hey, I just installed ubuntu Tweak for 11.10 and I used to be able to install programs through it but now I can't. Is there any way to still do that? (It had more than th Software Center does)
<theadmin> Chaorain: Do you mean adding third-party repositories? I don't think Ubuntu Tweak can, but you can manually search launchpad for the ones you need
<wutzebaer1> is facebook down?
<Chaorain> theadmin: It used to be able. Thats always how I install Jdownloader.
<theadmin> wutzebaer1: Offtopic here
<iceroot> imbezol: you are right, find is failing on that
<theadmin> wutzebaer1: And no, it ain't.
<DinoMuffin> i wish it was
<iceroot> imbezol: or i am failing to read the manpage :)
<llutz> raven: does android support a2dp-snk at all?
<raven> android phone as soundcard via blutooth/wifi possible? did anyone try that yet?
<raven> llutz how to find out?
<llutz> raven: ask google?
<theadmin> iceroot: You *are* failing. Search for "-ls" in the manpage, followed by searching for "UNUSUAL FILENAMES" to see how it behaves with those.
<theadmin> I apologize for caps, but that's how it's written in the man
<iceroot> theadmin: we are searching for something also working on non-gnu-systems
<theadmin> iceroot: You think that doesn't? I thought find is universal. But then again, I'm not so sure.
<iceroot> theadmin: i just think i am bad and finding the right things in the manpage
<iceroot> theadmin: i guess find can do it
<theadmin> find looks completely anti-GNU-ish with it's more than one character parameters after a single dash, actually, iceroot
<kirill> hello there
<iceroot> theadmin: non-gnu is what we are searching
<kirill> please help me i have dlna on win7 and laptop on lubuntu how i can wath video from dlna server on my lubuntu?
<theadmin> iceroot: Well then, there's the answer. But then again, since when Ubuntu is related to anything non-gnu? :D
<iceroot> theadmin: i think you want to show me in the !ot direction :)
<theadmin> iceroot: That's what I just did xD
 * theadmin doesn't call ubottu for !ot because ubottu can't explain how exactly is the person being offtopic
<MonkeyDust> confusion!
<MonkeyDust> :)
<imbezol> enlightenment!
<imbezol> :)
<kirill> oh who knew where i can found help ifo about dlna on lubuntu?
<iceroot> theadmin: sometimes its nice to discuss other things then "unity is bad" "my sound is not working" "how to install java" but yes you are right and i will be quit about the "\n"
<theadmin> iceroot: Thanks, and yeah, I understand how this feels... I'm used to enforcing the channel policy because usually someone who's being offtopic will end up ruining the conversation flow... I was too strict right now, sorry, since there's no real conversation going on xD
<iceroot> theadmin: np :)
<balsack> hola?
<bsm> halo
<sammac> hi i cant add applets to the top panel. when i right click nothing happens. im 11.10 with gnome
<balsack> alguien que hable castellano podria ayudarme ?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> sammac: Gnome no longer has applets. If you are using Gnome Fallback, you have to Alt+Right Click, though
<balsack> muchas gracias
<sammac> thanks alt + right click works
<saued> hi, what its the recommended iso to install in intel laptop? 32 or 64b?
<iceroot> saued: depending on the exact cpu
<llutz> saued: 64 if your cpu supports 64bit
<theadmin> saued: Depends on the processor architecture, many newer Intel processors are 64-bit
<saued> maybe 64 bits have more "troubles" with software?
<iceroot> saued: no
<llutz> saued: it had, years ago
<sammac> how can u find out wether u have 64 bit or 32 bit
<llutz> grep " lm" /proc/cpuinfo
<iceroot> sammac: cat /proc/cpuinfo and look for "lm"
<ericus> what would you do to optimize a netbook with 1GB RAM / 1.66GHz dual core and SSD?
<Sutch> What would cause Ubuntu, after a fresh install from a CD, to blackscreen after booting?
<theadmin> Earlier people used to complain that Linux neglects 64-bit, now they complain that it neglects ARM xD
<ericus> I've already disabled some daemons
<ericus> and installed openbox
<llutz> ericus: buy some more ram
<moo-> ddr3 is crazy cheap
<ericus> llutz: I'm not even using 1GB
<theadmin> llutz: Huh? 1G is like huge for Linux, what's the big deal...
<MonkeyDust> ericus  install preload and add vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl
<ericus> MonkeyDust: tell me more about that?
<graft> hey, i need to install ff10 so i can use firebug again, is there a ppa or something where i can do that?
<theadmin> graft: Yeah, ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable has the latest stable Firefox versions
<MonkeyDust> !info| preload | ericus
<MonkeyDust> !info preload | ericus
<ubottu> ericus: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<llutz> theadmin: sure, linux will be fine, but some people want to use some programs too
<graft> theadmin: cool, thanks
<saued> so if i want install debian what iso i should choose, ia64?
<llutz> saued: amd64, not ia64(itanium)
<ericus> okay ubottu
<saued> aham
<kirill> please help me with dlna how i can watch video from dlna server on ubuntu?
<ericus> or MonkeyDust :D
<sammac> cpu MHz		: 933.00
<ericus> I've managed to get the power usage down from 9.4W to 5.3W
<graft> wow! you should build cars
<ericus> with the SSD disk and powertop, and with disabling some daemons and services
<graft> which daemons?
<sammac> when i run cat /proc/cpuinfo i get cpu MHz		: 933.000 surely thats a mistake my cpu is 3ghz
<ericus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/scrot.png
<llutz> sammac: speedstep, cpu shouldn't run always on max-Freq
<DinoMuffin> sammac: your processor is likely throttling
<ericus> 800 | 800 is CPU
<MonkeyDust> sammac  run sudo dmidecode|grep 64
<ericus> running on demand, up to 1.66GHz
<A-West> nice desktop ericus
<saued> llutz, amd64 its for intel too?
<llutz> saued: yes
<ejbs> Hey guys, I've changed some keybindings in xmodmap and the changes registers accordingly in xev but the changes aren't noticeable in "regular use" so to speak. Any idea of something that I might have missed?
<ericus> thanks A-West
<DinoMuffin> saued: if you install a monitoring program like xosview you can watch the frequency change in real time
<sammac> UUID: 434E4631-3038-364C-5152-984BE1AD0EA1
<sammac> 		64-bit capable
<sammac> 	Total Width: 64 bits
<sammac> 	Data Width: 64 bits
<sammac> 	Part Number: 8JSF25664HZ-1G4D1
<FloodBot1> sammac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DinoMuffin> i meant that for sammac
<A-West> what are you running for your desktop ericus?
<graft> theadmin: err, there seems to be no oneiric support in that ppa
<saued> Ok DinoMuffin thanks
<theadmin> graft: Oh, really? That's odd... I didn't know, sorry, I'm no Ubuntu user
<MonkeyDust> graft  and ppa's are not supported on this channel
<graft> theadmin: what are you using?
<graft> MonkeyDust: orly? hmm
<theadmin> graft: pm, this is offtopic here
<trism> theadmin: the firefox-stable ppa will no longer be updated, since the latest versions are being added to lucid-oneiric now
<theadmin> trism: I see....... Hm, that's new.
<theadmin> trism: Ubuntu keeping up-to-date? That's just funny xD Finally
<DLabz> Hi, guys... having some issues with connecting remote box to my VPN serve on Win7... anyone willing to test the connecton to it for me?
<DLabz> my box is behind a router, but vpn should work, as the server is listening for connection, and NAT has been set
<trism> theadmin: yeah just announced a couple days ago: http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=100
<quick-> logout
<DLabz> VPN vorks in LAN, but I can't loop back from outside to test, so I could really use a hand
<dlentz> i've seen a few aggravated lucid users that wanted their firefox 3 back
<sammac> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 370  @ 2.40GHz stepping	: 5 cpu MHz		: 933.000
<user__> hello, can somebody tell me how can I install an application on a blackberry phone, using ubuntu? I found Berry, the help says that it's possible to load a .cod file, but anybody here tried this (the phone is not here right now, so I can't test it?
<sammac> im confused. is it 2.4 ghz or 933 mhz
<DinoMuffin> sammac: your cpu is throttling automatically
<dlentz> it's idling at 933
<Seryth> How can I check what ppas I have in my sources?
<DinoMuffin> sammac: when it's under load, it raises the frequency up to 2.4ghz
<xangua> Seryth: Software Center - Edit - Sources
<llutz> sammac: i3-370m is max 2.4GHz, actually stepped at 933MHz
<sammac> ok. nothing to worry about
<Seryth> xangua: Thanks.
<zykotick9> Seryth: try "apt-cache policy" from terminal as another option
<Seryth> zykotick9: Thanks :)
<sammac> is that to prevent overheating ?
<DLabz> sammac: to save energy
<DinoMuffin> sammac: power saving and reducing heat
<sammac> ok
<dlentz> sammac, all is well ;)
<DinoMuffin> sammac: if you install something like xosview, you can watch the CPU frequency change in real time
<llutz> "watch -n1 grep  MHz /proc/cpuinfo"
<Sutch> What could cause a constant black screen after booting Ubuntu for the first/second/third/fourth time after a fresh install from disc?
<DinoMuffin> or that
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Sutch
<ubottu> Sutch: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<diego_> hi guys
<Sutch> Thanks.
<Seryth> How do I remove a ppa using terminal?
<zykotick9> Seryth: check out ppa-purge
<theadmin> Seryth: ppa-purge ppa:someone/something
<Seryth> zykotick9, theadmin Thanks
<Roge152> Is it just me, or are the ubuntu repos extremly slow today ?
<microbe> Hi there, i would like to know, i have a usb hdd mounted in /media, but users cant list directory trough ssh ... it's a ntfs partition, and see this console loh when i try to chmod: http://pastebin.com/0gbxcQt9  any advice are welcome ^o^
<theadmin> Roge152: Try changing your mirror to another country
<Qzen> i am having problems installing the latest php5 on my ubuntu, anyone care to help me?
<Roge152> Will try theadmin
<onizukafan> hi everybody
<theadmin> microbe: You can't use chown/chmod on NTFS drives.
<Chaorain> what file contains the info on which drives are mounted on boot?
<theadmin> Chaorain: /etc/fstab
<Chaorain> theadmin: ty
<DLabz> Please, anyone running ubuntu, that can spare couple of minutes to try to connect to my VPN server? Thanks
<microbe> Ah :) Ok,  but how can i share my drive ?
<fanzz> 你好朋友
<theadmin> Chaorain: The format is: device-node mount-point filesystem-type mount-options dump-number pass-number
<onizukafan> i've a little issue with the unlock screen : all accessibility tools are disabled, but the visual keyboard appears in it
<fanzz> 呵呵
<theadmin> fanzz: English here.
<fanzz> 我不会
<theadmin> *facepalm* Anyone know what language that is?
<theadmin> !cn | fanzz
<ubottu> fanzz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theadmin> That looks about right
<A-West> chinese theadmin
<theadmin> A-West: Ah I keep confusing chinese and japanese when there's not many symbols but they're all kanji xD
<fanzz> 谁会说汉语？
<DinoMuffin> do both then
<DinoMuffin> !jp | fanzz
<ubottu> fanzz: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<A-West> translate.google.com is your friend theadmin
<theadmin> A-West: lol point
<nils_> those hardware vendors that require MS DOS for flashing should be shot.
<theadmin> nils_: Try freedos lol
<onizukafan> chinese is cooler
<fanzz> 神啊，都是那个国家的啊
<nils_> theadmin: yeah working on that now. Problem is that the floppy images are too small
<theadmin> mneptok: Thanks a bunch
<microbe> How can i mount correctly a ntfs partition for sharing directories with other user trough ssh ?
<microbe> i found some Samba related doc, but i'm still searching for "the simple way"
<SeriousMatters> fanzz: 我會中文 (I understand Chinese)
<SeriousMatters> oh he left.
<rudolf_> hi
<rudolf_> i have a question that has been puzzling me since a few days.
<theadmin> SeriousMatters: (s)he didn't leave, (s)he was force-removed (kicked) from the channel by mneptok for behaviour that is not according to our policies.
<goddard> what do you guys think of the megaupload thing?
<mneptok> !ot > goddard
<ubottu> goddard, please see my private message
<rudolf_> Can i make a dual boot pen drive or cd with any two os?
<ejbs> goddard: That just SCREAMS off topic
<microbe> please people dont forget me :) i need help and alone i'm going to shit bricks a long time ...
<rudolf_> not only os..i mean using any two bootable images? like ophcrack and win nt registry editor linux image
<mneptok> rudolf_: yes for a pen drive. i'm not so sure about a CD, as boot records are somewhat different.
<rudolf_> mneptok, what should i study or learn for doin that?
<goddard> wow wow siren police alarms!!
<SeriousMatters> theadmin: I noticed.  He was just asking who knows Chinese... too bad.
<rudolf_> For eg, i want to make a pen drive with windows 7 and ophcrack dual boot
<raider_> Raider
<orbarron> anyone know where I can get /linux/net_tstamp.h for 10.4? is there a package for this? or do I need to take it from kernel.org and simply drop it in?
<mneptok> rudolf_: that's offtopic for #ubuntu
<raider_> #list
<rudolf_> mneptok, can you tell me in pm?
<mneptok> rudolf_: no, because i do not use Windows or ophcrack
<Fiki> hello everyone,could any of you help me with a sound problem i am having in ubuntu,i don't know how to make ubuntu use my headphones microphone and not my integrated one
<raider_> #gentoo-wiki-pl
<fean> does anyone else have the black screen problem when upgrading to 11.04?
<ejbs> Fiki: Have you searched around in the sound settings?
<Fiki> well yes and i haven't been able to get it to work,i have tried all of the combinations available,it's a bit complicated
<ejbs> Fiki: Okay, you could always go into alsamixer and poke around in that. Just open up a terminal and launch it there.
<zykotick9> Fiki: you could try "alsamixer" in a terminal, then F4 to get capture
<Fiki> oh this is like a terminal thing,i am not really used to the whole shell system i prefer gui when available :P,but i'll give it a go
<ejbs> Fiki: Well, it's KIND OF graphical :), not really that hard as you've got all the instructions up in the corner and stuff
<Fiki> hmm i am trying out,but the output sources i have seem not to include or some of them are not working
<Fiki> only my integrated mic works when i select that as an input source
<Unode|Work> hi everyone
<Fiki> btw which profile should i select i have a laptop
<Fiki> should i go with analog stereo duplex?
<Unode|Work> can anyone tell me how do you prevent ubuntu from fetching package lists on a regular basis?
<Unode|Work> I want it to only fetch when I want to upgrade and not daily
<ejbs> Fiki: I have no idea, my solution is pretty rude: Try EVERY combination!
<xangua> Unode|Work: Software Center - Edit - Sources, edit your upgrade/update preferences
<Fiki> hahahahaha
<Sharky> Ello is there a way that i can get the software center  to work in 9.10
<Unode|Work> xangua, and on a server without that?
<xangua> Unode|Work: wouldn't know, sorry. There is #ubuntu-server
<Unode|Work> xangua, thanks for the help
<Wolf1996> Ello is there a way that i can get the software center  to work in 9.10
<xangua> Wolf1996: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<balsack> neaz
<crizzy> Wolf1996: upgrade to 10.04 and you'll get couple more years of support ^^
<Wolf1996> xangua, why it should be supported  i still got the server
<xangua> Wolf1996: is not
<Fiki> I have some feeling that i am going to have to do something manually,like changing some lines and stuff,the bad part is if i mess up i might end up with no working mic lol
<Wolf1996> ok
<Wolf1996> then
<Fiki> So has any1 had this problem to with mic not working from headphones?
<bs> paltalk wont run how to make it run
<GOMI> is it okey to not UPGRADE to 11.10 because am afraid it will go wrong ?!?
<nils_> I did it a bunch of time, mostly without problems
<ejbs> GOMI: Yes, yes that is quite reasonable.
<DinoMuffin> GOMI: you should be keeping backups regardless
<ejbs> Guys, guys: I've edited my keybindings with xmodmap, xev gives me the correct output but my keybindings are being overridden by something, help please :-(?
<GOMI> but do i get  vulnerable if i don't upgrade , i do update it every time.
<Fiki> vulnarable to what?
<Fiki> If it's viruses you are worried about then it's not a big problem on linux really
<ejbs> GOMI: Well, no, not really. There are like... No threats to your computer, upgrading Ubuntu from a distro to another is probably more dangerous as Ubuntu likes living "on the edge" compared to Debian
<kion> hello, I am trying to run a cron job, but my system is not doing what i told it via /etc/crontab, i have a cron process running but I do not have a crond process ?? any help?
<GOMI> okey thanks for your answers  :)
<GarGarOzz> hi all
<drweedbot_> hey can any one help me with driver patching?
<drweedbot_> hello?
<alteregod> whats the drive letters after /dev/sdz?
<Fiki> gah i'm gonna murder some1 if I don't figure out how to make my headphone mic work
<drweedbot_> ?
<drweedbot_> me?
<h00k> drweedbot_: go ahead and ask the actual question
<drweedbot_> i need to patch my wifi drivers for aircrack-ng and need help
<milen8204> hello I have a problem whit my Volari Video card I have install the driver from synapr\tic but it doesn`t work
<alteregod> no support for hackers
<nils_> alteregod: interesting question
<milen8204> now I have no driver
<h00k> !wifi | drweedbot_
<ubottu> drweedbot_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<h00k> !video | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GarGarOzz> i thought that if you want to do sniffing-stuff you need an external wifi card
<drweedbot_> i allready read that still dont understand what i' supposed to do
<drweedbot_> *im
<milen8204> h00k thanks
<h00k> milen8204: good luck :)
<nils_> alteregod: according to devices.txt there isn't even anything after sdp.
<milen8204> h00k is there nay univer driver for video cards ?
<milen8204> nay=any
<alteregod> lol
<ubukou> hey folks
<h00k> milen8204: I'm assuming you mean universal, not really. it depends on what card you have. I've never heard of the type of card you have.
<zykotick9> milen8204: vesa
<iText> help to know where to place my desktop entry file,? and what should be its extension?
<milen8204> zykotick9, vesa ???
<zykotick9> milen8204: closest thing to a universal xorg driver (you might not get the performance/resolution you want though)
<milen8204> h00k, it is from Chaintech Volari V3
<theadmin> zykotick9: vesa does only up to 1024x768 if I recall right.
<milen8204> zykotick9, ok i am going to try it
<h00k> milen8204: yeah, I've never heard of it.
<milen8204> h00k, every day you learn somting new :D
<ubukou> anyone had experience with that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606652     i d appreciate the help .. im on this all day
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606652 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubukou> im trying to upgrade and all i acomplished is breaking my graphics..
<ubukou> anyone had experience with that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606652     i d appreciate the help .. im on this all day
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 606652 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theadmin> !patience | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fiki196> i just installed pulse audio manager and now it detects no sound card
<fiki196> :'-(
<asdf1234> where is this annoying beep coming from, mirc !?
<rudolf_> !patience|rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_, please see my private message
<theadmin> asdf1234: mirc is not for Linux, so we wouldn't know if it makes beeps.
<theadmin> fiki196: Err, uninstall it and install plain alsa again if you have troubles with pulse, I don't see why you'd *need* pulseaudio. Unless you're using GNOME.
<asdf1234> you guys probably dont have sound cards do you lol
<rudolf_> !linux|rudolf_
<ubottu> rudolf_, please see my private message
<fiki196> first question: how do install alsa
<DinoMuffin> !details | asdf1234
<ubottu> asdf1234: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> fiki196: sudo apt-get install alsa # Like any other app, basically.
<fiki196> it says alsa-base is already the newest version
<fiki196> i uninstalled pulse but i see no hardware or anything,i was picking around because my headphone mic won't work
<jeagle> if I was to write a bash script that would do the follow "convert image.tif image.pdf" Is there a command I can wrap around it that will time it out if it continues to hang for hours? lol
<fiki196> and it worked like an hour ago on windows just fine,so i'm guessing it's a setting problem/driver
<bs> how can i run paltalk
<nelly> ciao
<nelly> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<theadmin> jeagle: "convert image.tif image.pdf &sleep 5s && pkill convert" will kill it after 5 seconds, I *think*. Can't test atm.
<warg> всем привет
<theadmin> !ru | warg
<ubottu> warg: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jeagle> theadmin: Thanks! I'll test it! :)
<theadmin> jeagle: And yes, that single & after convert is not a mistake.
<Girffe> Does anyone know the command for linking two folders, so if I try to access the first folder it will redirect me to the second folder?
<jeagle> theadmin: hehe :P
<theadmin> Girffe: ln -s second_folder first_folder
<ssta> I always have to check the order of arguments for ln
<crond> got it sorted :)
<theadmin> ssta: target linkname, heh
<jeagle> theadmin: Now the convert command calls imagemagick, would I need to kill imagemagick instead?
<theadmin> jeagle: Ah, prolly so, yes
<jeagle> theadmin: kool thanks! you're the best! :)
<ssta> theadmin: yeah, I know...I just have a mental blockage on it...I always check to make sure :)
<fiki196> hmm it seems alsa doesn't support intel ICH9
<fiki196> what are my options :P?
<jasonlfunk> I set up my natty server to create a ad-hoc network when it starts up by adding it to my /etc/network/interfaces file. When I boot the device has the right static ip address but the wireless settings aren't right (as revealed by iwconfig). If I run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" it gets configured correctly. What could you reseting this settings on boot? How can I find out?
<ssta> jasonlfunk: might be that the wifi adapter isn't fully configured when networking is started by init?  (umm, upstart these days I guess)
<zykotick9> bs: are you sure there isn't a gnu/linux program that would work for you?  Paltalk's WineDB entry at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3824
<jasonlfunk> ssta: is there a way to delay the network configuration?
<ssta> jasonlfunk: quick and dirty hack, stick an @reboot line in /etc/crontab that calls a script that sleeps for 30 seconds, then restarts networking?
<Test5000> hi guys, not sure if I am on the right channel here, but can someone of you estimate the costs per month/year for following?
<Test5000> 1 very beefy database server (dual quad-core CPUs with 16Gb of memory and RAID10 on 8 SAS HDDs)
<bs> zykotick9, what bnu/linux program would work as paltalk
<Test5000> 2 web servers (dual quad-core CPUs with 12Gb of memory)
<iceroot> Test5000: ##hardware
<Test5000> ok thanks iceroot
<iceroot> Test5000: or something like that
<zykotick9> bs: i'm not sure, i have no idea what paltalk really is, other then an IM client.
<ssta> jasonlfunk: you might be able to do something with a /etc/network/if-pre-up.d script, but that would take a bit more analysis
<seanjean718> hi all, I'm having some problems getting gdm launched at login
<zykotick9> bs: pidgin and empathy are popular GUI IM clients, both can access multiple networks
<seanjean718> in particular, I'm getting a gray screen after typiing in login information on my machine.  anyone know where to start to debug this problem??
<bs> zykotick9, they dont work for paltalk
<jasonlfunk> ssta: okay, thanks
<fiki196> guys if alsa doesn't support my soundcard do i have any options at all!?
<ericus> what exactly does "Smart fan control" do on a netbook?
<sliddy> is there a really tiny ubuntu server version?
<theadmin> fiki196: OSS
<theadmin> !minimal | sliddy
<ubottu> sliddy: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sliddy> i got a tiny pc with a FD of 512Mb
<sliddy> ah cool
<sliddy> thanks
<ssta> sliddy: ubuntu by its nature isn't as small as some distros.  The server install isn't huge though (about 1G of diskspace is enough)
<36DAARLF3> how do i get over this google-chrome/unity bug?: http://imgur.com/vu5am
<Assada> please test nslookup -q=NS assada.com.ua 109.86.71.202
<mibr001> cpu 46 gpu 62 hdd 34 degrees celsius... ubuntu 10.10 acer aspire 5520 is this guna melt soon and can i cool it down some easily
<mibr001> hellos
<HavokDelta6> Is it posible to have Ubuntu (this is probably more of a kernel thing) not commit changes to disk for a while, and store everything, how can you configure the drive to read-ahead, can you make it cache certain files at startup?
<36DAARLF3> HavokDelta6, man blockdev
<ssta> mibr001: doesn't look high to me.  Is there a userguide that mentions safe temperatures?
<HavokDelta6> cheers
<mibr001> no... my it ssaid they should all run under 45
<HavokDelta6> 36DAARLF3, not relevant
<DinoMuffin> mibr001: the chips in your computer are probably rated to about 90c
<36DAARLF3> HavokDelta6, blockdev sets readahead
<mibr001> cool... gpu has reached 70 but thats about it going that high
<fean> It is only 90 degrees F, I don't think it is that hot.
<IrishGringo4> i am not an admin, but I just setup a new VM on a 10.10 network... I can ftp in, but I can not save files.  are there any ubuntu  10.4 admiuns here?
<mibr001> thats celsius...
<fiki196> god damn you windows i have to go back to you since my sound doesn't work
<36DAARLF3> HavokDelta6, blockdev --setra <bytes> <device>
<mibr001> cpu 115 gpu 144 hdd 100 f
<DinoMuffin> !patience | fiki196
<ubottu> fiki196: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DinoMuffin> mibr001: it's a little toasty, but nothing the chips can't handle
<fiki196> i don't remember having these problems on mint
<fiki196> but then again i didn't have headphones then
<mibr001> kk thanks ttyl :)
<DinoMuffin> mibr001: my 5870 commonly runs at around 40-60c
<DinoMuffin> it's been kicking for about 3 years now
<mibr001> cool alrighty ttyl thanks
<milen8204> If I have drivers for my Video card for Windows, can I install them on linux ?
<milen8204> Becourse there is no drivers for linux
<zykotick9> milen8204: no
<IrishGringo4> i am not an admin, but I just setup a new VM on a 10.10 network... I can ftp in, but I can not save files.  are there any ubuntu  10.4 admiuns here?
<milen8204> zykotick9,vesa  doesn't work for me
<fiki196> my sound card is going to blow up
<fiki196> seriously
<scwizard> When I apt-get upgrade, it says the linux kernel packages have been kept back. How do I upgrade my kernel?
<iceroot> scwizard: dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<Pici> scwizard: use apt-get dist-upgrade
<scwizard> ahh ok
<36DAARLF3> "gay staffer" ?
<enigma> hello gays  any one have  answer for this >?     port 22: Connection refused
<aeon-ltd> enigma: yes
<ubukou> what does it mean when apt tells you that packages had been held back ? i am doing an upgrade and it downloads 632 packages and half of them are held back ..
<36DAARLF3> enigma, port is obviously not open??
<aeon-ltd> typo?
<Pici> 36DAARLF3: excuse me?
<36DAARLF3> Pici, excuse me what?
<enigma> i'm jus open ssh enigma@ubuntu     like this
<Pici> 36DAARLF3:  <?36DAARLF3> "gay staffer" ?
<aeon-ltd> what happened to this channel man...?
<MonkeyDust> enigma  have you installed openssh-server on the remote pc and openssh-client on the local pc?
<36DAARLF3> pici, in response to mrmist's global notice
<enigma> have a look
<enigma> no is not
<MonkeyDust> enigma  that's the reason
<ubukou> enigma the client is not there or password wrong (?) if you are trying to access it localy it should work.. if not you should port forwatd the port... not sure but i have seen that msg when setting up my ssh
<enigma> is simple thanks
<enigma> sometimes simple is hard
<enigma> :)
<ubukou> enigma it should be user@192.168.1.xx:22 or something depending on the software you use ...
<ubukou> hey guys .. is it normal to have 635 packages update after distribution upgrade?
<ubukou> many of the 635 packages are held back what is that about?
<enigma> what about that   ?        elnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<fade2blk> hey guys i need to know 2 examples of when its better to use a single thread then using multithreads in a program
<dlentz> fade2blk, homework?
<ubukou> ssh user@192.168.1.xx gives you that ?
<ubukou> enigma i mean
<fade2blk> reading a os just wanted to know
<enigma> uboku no is nothing if i try to do that
<dlentz> unh-huh...
<Pici> fade2blk: ##programming would probably be a more appropriate place for that question.
<ubukou> google ssh ubuntu and try the ubuntu documantation.. it was really simple when i did it so i assume you re going the wrong way enigma
<enigma> ok  i think so too ..
<ubukou> enigma, it is really simple so anything more than 10 commands on both pcs isnt the way to go
<Guest5603> Greetings, one question regarding file paths.  I have a program I need to manually install, what directory do I install it too?
<enigma> ye but you know i'm just junior for this so all of times i see problems .. and problems must be done ..so is like step by step  for progress
<rigved> Guest5603: /opt/
<enigma> :)
<Guest5603> Thanks a bunch.
<Boreeas> I am using this script to convert mp4 to mp3 files, but it fails at filenames with whitespace:
<Boreeas> for f in *.mp3; do ffmpeg -i $f -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k $(echo $f | sed 's/\.mp4$/\.mp3/'); done
<Boreeas> How would I change it to include filenames with white space, too?
<ubukou> enigma, i am a junior too.. it never stops...no worries
<arimail> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu on my USB stick with usb installer. How can I make sure its persistent when I need to reboot now?
<Gianluca> ciao
<Gianluca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<enigma> hope so  ...
<enigma> :)#
<Walex4> Boreeas: that script contains all the usual obvious mistakes based on a misunderstanding of how the shell works, by people who are used to the "usual" programming languages...
<arimail> I have reserved a gig on the usb stick "for saving changes"
<Boreeas> Walex4: To be honest, I didn't even write it myself <.<. I still can't wrap my head around bash scripts
<Walex4> Boreeas: "proper" shell style is all about pipes, not "for" loops.
<arimail> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu on my USB stick with usb installer. How can I make sure its persistent when I need to reboot now?
<arimail> I have reserved a gig on the usb stick "for saving changes"
<aeon-ltd> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<enigma> thanks dude for incentive
<Walex4> something like: find ... -name 'mp3' -print | sed 's/..../..../' | sh
<metbsd> is there league of legends on linux?
<madasi> Question: Using a stock of install of 11.10, connecting to WPA2 PEAP/MSCHAPv2. Is there any way to be able to change the username when it prompts for wireless network authentication?
<aeon-ltd> metbsd: maybe through wine and steam
<metbsd> what?
<aeon-ltd> metbsd: but i wouldn't  get your hopes up
<Assada> PLEASE! TEST! nslookup -q=NS assada.com.ua 109.86.71.202
<Assada> nslookup -q=NS assada.com.ua 109.86.71.202
<Walex4> or something like "find .... -name 'mp3' -print | while read MP3; do MP4="${MP3/mp3$/mp4}"; .... "$MP3" "MP4"; done
<madasi> other than editing the connection details in network-manager each time?
<arimail> How can I tell if my ubuntu 11.10 is persistent?
<MonkeyDust> !info nslookup
<ubottu> Package nslookup does not exist in oneiric
<ekaleido> nslookup is ass anyways
<ekaleido> use dig
<aeon-ltd> metbsd: did some research, it's rated 'silver' in appdb for wine, wine allows linux to run windows executables.
<metbsd> silver means what
<omararmy> hi
<aeon-ltd> metbsd: its just a rating on how well it runs
<john_doe_jr> I downloaded the php manual from php.net and would like to read it on my kindle...the single html file opens up in a web browser alright (after some time) but I can't copy all the text on the web page and would like to....do you know how I could do this in Ubuntu?
<grubbyone> I'm booting from a usb stick, and trying to run an ubuntu server iso, the desktop versions work, but not the server editions, http://pastebin.com/y64KGj8e
<Battlecat> Hi there. I have ubuntu installed on my main machine. I use a USB mouse and keyboard because there are no regular ports on this desktop. It seems that once in awhile my mouse just stops responding and I have to reboot the machine to get the mouse back. Any ideas why?
<aeon-ltd> metbsd: if you have windows just dual boot, even if it runs you'll have to compensate for loss of performance
<omararmy> ping 64.40.7.113
<metbsd> you play it too?
<aeon-ltd> metbsd: no
<john_doe_jr> anybody got a suggestion?
<aeon-ltd> john_doe_jr: what files can the kindle read?
<john_doe_jr> aeon-ltd, well if I turn it to just text it will allow a reader to use the readability feature of kindle...
<Arcas> hello, I have a 1.5TB drive that is showing it is full after 762.5GB any idea why this would happen?
<Arcas> its ext4
<vvv> Where do I complain about a package in core which depends on the package which was removed?
<aeon-ltd> john_doe_jr: what file type is it now?
<john_doe_jr> aeon-ltd, it's html right now....
<guntbert> vvv: file a bug report
<guntbert> !bug | vvv
<ubottu> vvv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<arimail> Please, how do I know if Ubuntu will save it's changes when I reboot?
<arimail> Thank you in advance
<xangua> arimail: why wouldn't ?
<vvv> guntbert: thanks
<kou_> anyone has an idea why i have WAY too many packages held back after "do-release-upgrade?"
<grubbyone> john_doe_jr: sudo apt-get install html2text
<arimail> It's a live cd "i think"
<arimail> My first day on linux
<cuco> hi all, i am trying to install the android sdk on ubuntu 11.10 which contains elcipse Indigo (3.7), and I am getting errors. Can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> kou_  try sudo apt-get -f install
<grubbyone> sudo html2text ./php-bixxhtml.html > phptext.txt
<fructose> When log in via SSH, I'm told about the updates and new releases available. How do I disable that? It seems to slow down the login process.
<xangua> arimail: then no
<guntbert> arimail: the changes you make while running from a live CD will not be stored
<arimail> even if I reserved 1GB on usb stick for permanent save
<sidney_1> does ubuntu do multisession?..
<arimail> how can I check if it's a live cd? I "installed it" on my USB stick with USB boot creator
<aeon-ltd> john_doe_jr: tried this? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/html2text.1.html
<guntbert> arimail: if it is a live stick with persistence - then yes
<fructose> sidney_1: Multisession what?
<kou_> MonkeyDust, i ve read about it as well as "apt-get dist-upgrade" but i am concerned cause there must be 300 packages held back and right now it is installing 350 packages...
<arimail> okay. And this happens automatically
<sidney_1> disc
<arimail> ??
<sidney_1> rw that is
<guntbert> arimail: yes
<kou_> MonkeyDust, that obviously were not held back .. is that normal ?
<arimail> Thank you very much.
<xangua> !usb | arimail
<ubottu> arimail: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kou_> MonkeyDust, there must be all kinds of things in there gnome* Ampache* python*
<kou_> MonkeyDust, i think i got it.. i had a failed "do-release update open" in another terminal ...
<kou_> MonkeyDust, this must have done some really nasty things to my box
<kou_> MonkeyDust, should i dkpg reconfigure ?!
<john_doe_jr> aeon-ltd, I tried html2text but I'm getting the error message of 'terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<john_doe_jr>   what():  std::bad_alloc
<john_doe_jr> Aborted
<john_doe_jr> '
<dong> hello. i have lubuntu and now new ubuntu too. i want to remove that ubuntu so my linux goes from startup to lubuntu. now it doesnt do it even i choose it ---> logout ---> Lubuntu --> reboot ---> starts in ubuntu :/
<dejan_spasic> hi
<aeon-ltd> john_doe_jr: my last idea i'm afraid, but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTMLDOC go from html to pdf to text
<dong> ubuntu is 12.04
<dejan_spasic> got a question about grub2 and disabling splash image. u use the latest version of ubuntu i want to disable the splash screen permanently. how?
<kou_> dejan_spasic, there is a conf file somewhere
<Atlantic777> Hi! Is there latex beamer class with ubuntu colors & style? Or what's the right place to look for it or at least ask...
<zykotick9> dejan_spasic: take "splash" out of /etc/default/grub
<bob___> 12.04 is not out yet hm?
<sidney_1> beta
<sidney_1> ?
<john_doe_jr> aeon-ltd, alright..I'll try that one
<bob___> hm not sure, just saw someone mention 12.04
<dong> bob first i downloaded lubuntu and then i wrote ubuntu-update -d
<dong> i dont want that ubuntu :D
<zykotick9> dejan_spasic: you need to run "sudo update-grub" after to apply change BTW
<alteregod> high
<alteregod> udisks-daemon takes 48% of system memory, is this usual?
<dong> update-manager -d it was
<dejan_spasic> zykotick9, so change the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" and run update-grub
<dejan_spasic> okay
<dong> bob
<dong> bob___,  it was update-manager -d
<zykotick9> dong: FYI the -d tells update-manager to install the development (alpha/beta) version
<dong> zykotick9, ok well i have newest lubuntu and i dont need ubuntu
<alteregod> i got 8 jiggawatt memory
<dejan_spasic> zykotick9, a see the options now on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dejan_spasic> thx
<zykotick9> !purelxde | dong
<ubottu> dong: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Giuv4a> http://irc.anonops.bz/
<alteregod> what the heck is udisks daemon?
<_hc> hey all, I'm a long time Debian (since '98) and Ubuntu (since '06) user and I'm having a maddening issue with my Oneiric setup. Basically, every 30-300 minutes, something freaks out and I cannot move or select windows with my mouse, I can sometimes alt-tab between windows when this happens but not always. Sometimes it goes away, mostly I have to reboot to fix it.  This happens in GNOME Classic/gnome-wm, GNOME Classic/compiz, Unity 2D, and GNOME se
<guntbert> Giuv4a: don't advertise here please
<zykotick9> alteregod: "man udisks-daemon" give a little explanation, i'm not 100% on what it is though
<Chousuke> alteregod: man 7 udisks too
<Chousuke> it basically handles things like removable storage, as far as I can tell.
<alteregod> why the hell it needs 1/2 of system memory?
<dong> zykotick9, Virtual packages like 'gnome-games-common' can't be removed
<zykotick9> dong: sorry, i have no idea.
<dong> zykotick9,  how to just make lubuntu default session when it startup
<zykotick9> dong: i've never used lightdm so i'm not sure, but there should be an option somewhere to determin default.  Good luck.
<Chousuke> alteregod: it probably doesn't. :P
<rigved> _hc: i think that there nothing common between all those sessions, other than X itself.
<Chousuke> alteregod: you might've hit some sort of bug. or you're looking at virtual memory
<_hc> rigved: compiz?
<_hc> rigved: no, I guess not, since I used gnome-wm... that's why its driving me so crazy
<_hc> its forcing me to use Mac OS X, whcih sucs
<rigved> dong: just log into lubuntu (lxde) once. then, from next time onwards, it will default to lubuntu
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I want to alow a non privileged user connect to wireless networks, but still be non-privileged in the sense that he has no sudo rights. I this posible?
<rigved> _hc: you mean that you are using gdm and not lightdm?
<_hc> rigved: I'm using lightdm
<rigved> _hc: i thought that Unity 2D does not use compiz...
<Chousuke> agentgasmask: you can add a wireless connection to networkmanager as the superuser, and all users should be able to use it
<_hc> rigved: right, nevermind, in my original GNOME Classic session, I was using gnome-wm with no compiz
<Chousuke> agentgasmask: in fact, I think the users can do that themselves, it just won't be systemwide.
<agentgasmask> Chousuke: Hmm... I want them to be able to connect to new networks. The system is a laptop and will be going to new places.
<Chousuke> agentgasmask: that should work
<_hc> rigved: then I changed it to use compiz, and the bug is still there, but a little different: basically I can't alt-tab thru the windows after it freaks out with GNOME-Classic/compiz
<Chousuke> agentgasmask: dunno if you need to add the user to a "wifi" group or something though
<Chousuke> agentgasmask: I'm currently not on ubuntu so I can't give much specific advice but it certainly is doable without sudo
<rigved> _hc: when you say freak out, you mean that mouse is disabled, right?
<_hc> nope mouse works fine
<_hc> its just clicking on things mostly doesn't work
<dong> rigved,  nope, it doesnt work like that :(  i have test it
<enigma> also problem with touch pad ubuntu 10.04
<_hc> rigved: everything continues to run and work fine, I just can't use the mouse to move windows, select windows, or click things in windows that do not have focus
<rigved> _hc: ok.
<_hc> often, if a window has focus after the freakout, I can still close it with the mouse
<agentgasmask> Chousuke: there doesn't apear to be a "network" group, or any group like that. When I try to conncect to a network as the non-super-user, I get a message: System policy prevents modification of network settings for all users... etc
<rigved> _hc: and is this machine a laptop?
<rigved> _hc: ok.
<_hc> yes, Macbook Pro 3rd gen
<agentgasmask> Can I make this the only sudo command he can run?
<_hc> I was running maverick on it very nicely, then upgraded to natty then oneiric in a day
<_hc> then this started happening
<vto> hello, i have access to the files in /etc/ssh at a remote server (in a pendrive), i also know log/pass for users on that machine. Can i stablish a ssh connection to that remote machine with the stuff inside /etc/ssh?
<Socket-> Can anyone help me figure out why: man iptables says "See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available." but if I do it as sudo it displays the man pages.  I did a chmod -R 755 /usr/share/doc
<rigved> _hc: this looks like a bug. maybe it has got something to do with the upgrade. maverick to oneiric is a gnome 2 to gnome 3 upgrade.
<_hc> vto: no, the keys in /etc/ssh/ are for the ssh-to-ssh communications
<_hc> rigved: yeah, seems likely.  I didn't have natty on long enough to know if this happened there
<theadmin> Socket-: /usr/share/doc doesn't have anything to do with manpages, you best check your /usr/share/man's permission
<vto> _hc:  isnt a connection from my machine to the server a ssh-to-ssh connection?
<Socket-> thanks
<rigved> _hc: i think you should file a bug report against lightdm, cause that seems common to all.
<ow> is it true that if I run "rm -rf /" ubuntu will stop it?
<root> toor
<Socket-> thanks, that fixed it
<_hc> vto: yes, but there are two keys involved: the sshd's keys in /etc/ssh and your own keys.  Your own keys are for authentication, i.e logging in.  The sshd's keys are for making sure the sshd is the one you really want to talk to
<ow> someone told me it would but im not sure
 * ow tries
<iceroot> ow: bash will stop it
<_hc> rigved: Ok, will do
<_hc> rigved: any troubleshotting ideas?
<vto> _hc: i see, ty
<iceroot> ow: but i a not sure what zsh, csh, ksh and so on will do
<ow> :O
<rigved> _hc: i can only think of looking through the logs to find any culprit application
<ow> okay, thanks :D
<guntbert> ow: don't try it - except on a virtual machine with a recent snapshot - not every shell has a "sentry" there
<totle> i've tried to add a new mime type in ubuntu but haven't been quite successful so far. is there any good tutorial on this out there that i might be missing?
<ow> okay :C
<_hc> rigved: I've tried running without certain applications, at this point it would have to be gnome-terminal or firefox, since those are the only two that I really always run
<rigved> _hc: do you have a second computer around?
<_hc> yes
<_hc> a netbook running oneiric
<Guest51219> hi i really do not know what is happening here!!
<_hc> Guest51219: lots of quetions and answers :)
<Guest51219> aah ok
<guntbert> Guest51219: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<Guest51219> thx guesse 51219
<Guest51219> lol
<rigved> _hc: you could connect to this Mac laptop from the netbook using ssh. then tail logs, keep top etc. open in the netbook. then, when the crash occurs, maybe you could catch the culprit...just a thought.
<_hc> ah, ok, well, I almost always can still navigate using the keyboard, so I'll just do that
<digitteqnohippie> just wanted to pop in here to say, last time i was here, i behaved inapropriately, and in jest, i suggested ubuntu had a safeguard against "rm -rf /" and for that i am sorry.  it was an uncharacteristic moment of dangerous mischief.  again, sorry.  my thnx to those who shut that down so fast.  that is all.
<_hc> rigved: thanks for your help
<vto> I have access to the vnc server at a remote machine, i also have 'only vision' disabled, but still, while i can connect to the remote desktop the remote machine does not intercept the mouse/keyboard events, any tip about this?
<rigved> _hc: yes. maybe use a separate tty so that you do not need to go through window switching when it happens
<_hc> hmm, good idea
<rigved> _hc: you are welcome. sorry wasn't able to help much.
<vto> the thing is that if a  perform an action (like clicking an icon) and i logout login ill see the app launched
<vto> its very strange
<jeagle> Quick question... Does anyone know of a way from the command line to clear out pdf bookmarks? I've been searching for days with no results...
<jeagle> basically I have a script that will re-write the bookmarks but some pdf files have existing bookmarks and I am not a fan of that... PDFTK works, however, sometimes it just hangs and it isn't really a great solution...
<_hc> jeagle: I'm guessing that info is probably stored in a file in ~/.config or ~/.local
<jeagle> _hc: I doubt it, or I'm not sure what you mean, bookmarks are stored within the pdf file itself. :)
<pgampe2> hi all
<bucclord> hey
<pgampe2> I have a problem with twinview + unity
<pgampe2> http://www.imghack.se/48249
<mongy> using ssh socks5 proxy I cannot view any video on thecwtv site, even though it no longer gives me wrong country errors, just gives me blank window.  Using hotspot shield in windows works fine.  Any idea?
<pgampe2> used to work with gnome2 ... but this useless unity bar just sucks
<pgampe2> basically I only need one bar and not two, because both screens share the same desktop
<pgampe2> anyone?
<john_doe_jr> is there a pdf2text program ?
<bob___> john_doe_jr: hmm not sure, i know there is a pdf2ps tool though, pdf to postscript
<john_doe_jr> what is postscript?
<pgampe2> there is pdftotxt
<bob___> there is ps2ascii, also looks like a pdf2ascii
<mongy> john_doe_jr, poppler-utils
<36DAARLF3> how do i get over this google-chrome/unity bug?: http://imgur.com/vu5am
<pgampe2> sorry, pdftotext
<rremer> Running ubuntu-server, I don't have the /desktop directory key in my gconf schema. What package do I have to install to get that? (specifically, I'm looking to be able to edit menu shortcuts: /desktop/gnome/interface:can_change_accels)
<mongy> john_doe_jr, one of them included is 'pdftotext -- text extraction'
<pgampe2> anyone? http://www.imghack.se/48249 why are there two bars?
<john_doe_jr> mongy, where is poppler-utils?  it says I already have it installed?
<mongy> john_doe_jr, pdgtotxt then
<mongy> john_doe_jr, I mean, pdftotext
<DJones> john_doe_jr: You could look at "calibre" its more of an ebook creator, but I think it does have a method of converting pdf's to text
<mongy> john_doe_jr, if you have poppler installed you should be able to run pdftotext from shell.
<betimig> Guys I have installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu in same HDD but windows is in another partition and ubuntu in another but windows is loading by default and its not showing Ubuntu to boot
<betimig> how i can make the default boot lood grub of linux
<betimig> then to choose which OS i want
<betimig> to load
<DJones> betimig: Did you install windows after installing Ubuntu?
<betimig> no windows was installed before ubuntu
<betimig> I can boot in ubuntu only if i insert a cd of Iatkos then from here i see that ubuntu is installed
<john_doe_jr> mongy, DJones why doesn't poppler utils have a gui?
<betimig> by  default ubuntu grub its not showing to choose which windows I want to run
<Systemic3_3> How do i connect to a VPN connection with terminal that i've already set up with GUI? i use the default vpn that comes with ubuntu
<jeagle> can one restart the ubuntu gui? isn't something like restart x? it's been a while...
<Systemic3_3> i cant use GUI, because it gets stuck at battery state
<Systemic3_3> although its a desktop
<twright> jeagle, sudo service lightdm restart
<betimig> any help ?
<jeagle> twright: thank you. :)
<twright> jeagle: you are welcome
<betimig> Djones can you helo me ?=
<Systemic3_3> Anyone knows how to connect to a VPN from terminal?
<bs> have trouble withmy sound..it was working fine then start to cutting off in bad way
<twright> ubottu: vinagre --help
<betimig> Guys I have installed Windows 7 and Ubuntu in same HDD but windows is in another partition and ubuntu in another but windows is loading by default and its not showing Ubuntu to boot
<osmosis> there was an article on hacker news a few days ago about setting up a ubuntu mail server, but new.ycombinator doesnt offer me anyway to search for a recent article. Any ways to find this?
<xcyclist> Wow, that's pretty offensive.  What's with this?
<pAt__> Betimig, guess you didnt install grub in the master boot record
<osmosis> here it is
<Pici> osmosis: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/index.html
<osmosis> http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/index.html
<twright> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bs> the sound start to cutting off in bad way in every program
<xcyclist> Okay, so I'm not getting my sound come through the USB headphones from my docking station on my new 64bit 11.10 install.
<Diyar> How can upgrade ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 alpha ?
<betimig> Yes i didnt install grub in boot record
<betimig> now what i should do
<GOMI> what is the best software to use for watching tv with a tvcard ?
<pAt__> Betimig: install grub again but in the mbr
<GOMI> i dont like tvtime , not user friendly
<betimig> how to do that do i need to re-install all ubuntu
<theTroy> hi guys, could someone explain to me how to view _binary_ data on a hard drive? i.e. just simply hex/binary read of the drive
<DJones> !grub | betimig Sorry, was away from the computer, this link should help you get grub installed
<ubottu> betimig Sorry, was away from the computer, this link should help you get grub installed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<betimig> or what
<Aegir>  Aegir is vertrokken (Quit)
<bs> the sound start to cutting off in bad way in every program
<Fiki> guys i am in a pit i don't know how to make my headphone microphone work,i am about to pull my hairs out
<Fiki> :P
<tdgunes> theTroy: using a programming language can help
<Fiki> first of all i would like to say that not even the right profil choiced appear
<Fiki> there should be way more choices available,and i'm pretty sure it's not well supported,so any suggestions?
<cptmorgan> i have a 8.04.2 system and bash profile is not working for new users. ive tried copying over roots working .bashrc and from another system with correct permissions but still no bash completion/profile
<Diyar> Any one can tell me how can upgrade ubuntu version 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<Diyar> Ubuntu 12.04 alpha*
<cptmorgan> Diyar: do a fresh install... why would you do that?
<Diyar> cptmorgan: is faster
<Diyar> :-| that I saw in interview for it at YouTube and google + pages of Ubuntu shared :-|
<Diyar> Can't be without download .. dirct updgrade
<cptmorgan> Diyar: you wont notice it even if it is... and do install a alpha release on top of a good install is not smart
<Diyar> cptmorgan: mean?
<DinoMuffin> Diyar: 12.04 is not a stable release yet
<Diyar> DinoMuffin: but it's faster? also when be stable I think will be update to stable? right
<DinoMuffin> Diyar: 11.10 is the latest stable release
<DinoMuffin> Diyar: 12.04 will be released in april
<Diyar> But not fast it's suck Vista :-|
<DJones> Diyar: You're probably better asking in #ubuntu+1 about installing 12.04, thats the support channel for it while its in development
<Diyar> like vista*
<Diyar> ok ok  thanks
<Fiki> guys
<Fiki> how do you fix an unsupported sound card in linux...
<fiki196> any ideas what to do when your Sound card isn't supported,at least not fully?
<mukaibot> fiki196: what sound card do you have?
<mukaibot> fiki196: how do you know it's not supported?
<DinoMuffin> fiki196: have you looked to see if there are any linux drivers for that card at all?
<mukaibot> fiki196: it may simply require some additional configuration
<fiki196> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<fiki196> that's where i looked
<fiki196> mine is ICH9
<mukaibot> I think you just need snd_hda
<fiki196> please elaborate
<themaster_> What runlevel number do I run a upstart service on for a regular user?
<mukaibot> fiki196: can you paste the contents of "lsmod | grep snd"
<fiki196> the real problem is my sound works,but it doesn't support any surround sound and i can't use my headset mic
<Aleksa> Hi all!
<Aleksa> Help please!
<Atlantic777> Aleksa: what's the problem? Just ask...
<fiki196> mukaibot here you go http://pastebin.com/mVyutHSy
<mukaibot> fiki196: ok, so it *is* working
<Aleksa> Who know how make fast turbo xorg.conf for big fps in games?
<mukaibot> fiki196: how have you determined surround sound isn't working?
<mukaibot> which media player are you using?
<themaster_> What runlevel number do I run a upstart service on for a regular user?
<Aleksa> Who know how make fast turbo xorg.conf for big fps in games? please
<fiki196> well my number one clue was that there is no option for 5.1 or 4.1 etc in the sound settings
<mukaibot> which sound settings?
<xcyclist> Apologies for getting cut off.  I am still dealing with Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit problem not seeing my docking station usb headset.
<fiki196> well umm i tried alsa in the terminal and i tried the regular sound settings on the right top
<fiki196> i have also experimented with some software with not much luck,so i reinstalled everything
<fiki196> to take it from the top :P
<Aleksa> Who know how make fast turbo xorg.conf for big fps in games? NVIDIA! Help please!
<fiki196> I'm close to giving up and just installing windows :P
<[deXter]> Aleksa, just choose gnome's fallback mode, or even better, install LXDE :P
<fiki196> I know it's a detail  but it's a big problem for me
<mukaibot> Aleksa: xorg.conf has zero impact on your frame rate
<themaster_> whats your issue fiki196?
<mukaibot> fiki196: sure, install Windows if Ubuntu won't work
<Aleksa> deXter, no is not haelp
<Aleksa> help
<mukaibot> fiki196: I find that you need to set up VLC with the 5.1 settings though
<[deXter]> Aleksa, Trust me, it helps (I'm a gamer)
<fiki196> well my issue is i can't make my sound card work,that is my headset mic or any surround sound capabilities
<[deXter]> Aleksa, At login, choose Gnome fallback (Failsafe) instead of Unity or the regular gnome. That alone will make a big difference
<Aleksa> mukaibot hahaha
<mukaibot> fiki196: lets concentrate on the surround sound issue first
<[deXter]> Aleksa, but I've expereinced the fastest framerates in LXDE
<fiki196> yeah but my bigger concern is the headset mic
<fiki196> because i use skype on a regular basis
<mukaibot> right
<mukaibot> ok, so we'll try to get your headset working first
<fiki196> ok
<mukaibot> is it just the actual microphone that doesn't work?
<mukaibot> or the headset's headphones too
<fiki196> no,it works on windows
<fiki196> on this same pc
<fiki196> :P
<mukaibot> is your headset USB?
<fiki196> no
<mukaibot> ok good!
<mukaibot> so do you get any sound out?
<Aleksa> dexer, If you're a gamer, you should know that the KDE games run faster and faster rendering
<mukaibot> as in, it works as headphones?
<fiki196> yes getting sound out works
<Aleksa> in KDE
<fiki196> on headphones and on speakers
<mukaibot> so it's just the mic then.
<fiki196> yes
<fiki196> :P
<mukaibot> are you using Ubuntu or KBuntu or some other flavour?
<Aleksa> Who know how make fast turbo xorg.conf for big fps in games? NVIDIA! Help please!
<fiki196> Ubuntu standard
<fiki196> Ubuntu 11
<[deXter]> Aleksa, I never play native linux games.. (except for Tux Racer and Xgalaga :P)
<mukaibot> ok - have you tried using gnome-sound-recorder, or just Skype?
<[deXter]> Aleksa, What KDE games are you playing?
<fiki196> hmm i have tried skype but i have also toyed around the input in the sound settings and my internal microphone works,that is my laptop has its' own mic which works
<fiki196> but that mic is bad and gets sound from my laptop cooler etc
<mukaibot> sure
<mukaibot> can you use the gnome-sound-recorder
<Aleksa> bb all! :(
<mukaibot> and see if you can record *any* sound
<[deXter]> wth?
<fiki196> yes
<fiki196> but a saw a screenshot of a guy he had many more choices in his profile part in hardware in sound settings
<fiki196> i have not so many :P which i guess i should
<mukaibot> fiki196: lets worry about your computer, not someone elses :)
<fiki196> ok :)
<fiki196> i tried gnome
<fiki196> recorder
<mnewton> hey, I'm having some trouble with sound on ubuntu 11.10; when i plug in my headphones - i can't change the volume of the application. I can control the main volume, but this does nothing unless it is muted. I dont have this problem when I don't use headphones
<fiki196> i can record the sound only when i use my internal mic
<mukaibot> so do you get a choice to use something else?
<mukaibot> or does sound only record using the internal mic?
<fiki196> well there is only record input from Master
<mukaibot> maybe we just need to change the default?
<fiki196> nothing else there and i can switch it in input
<fiki196> which mic it uses
<mukaibot> oh ok
<mukaibot> but that doesn't work?
<fiki196> well i can switch to the analog mic but nothing happens
<vsync> try alsamixer
<mukaibot> but Ubuntu 11.10 will be using Pulse Audio right?
<fiki196> well i think not?
<mukaibot> sorry - I don't know much about sound
<vsync> mukaibot pa is just a man-in-the-middle
<mnewton> I'm on a Dell XPS l401x
<mukaibot> my understanding was that pulse was the main audio, and alsa, oss etc plugs into that
<vsync> there's still ALSA and/or other architectures in the background
<fiki196> i have tried alsa in terminal
<vsync> PA just manages them
<esuave> anyone use sslscan before?
<deadowl_> My system log is getting spammed with the following to the extent of eating GB upon GB of data, it's going to kill my effing hard drive if I don't fix it: Feb  2 07:49:09 localhost kernel: [35888.285733] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region
<vsync> fiki196 run alsamixer
<fiki196> i have done that before,but i'll try again
<vsync> and see whether there's any suggestion of the input
<fiki196> there are options mic,internal mic,cd,line in
<fiki196> i am guessing mic is what i need
<mukaibot> sounds like it
<zarbula> try to do the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Horde4%20Mail%20And%20Groupware%20Server to install horde, at the end doing a php -v for errors and getting PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/imagic.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/imagic.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 any help?
<fiki196> i just tryed out changing a couple of things in alsa
<kjcole> How do I add the keyboard-layout-indicator to the unity panel (Oneiric)?
<fiki196> but nothing really happened
<vsync> what you can try to do is, in alsamixer mute the internal mic, and boost up the mic or line-in
<vsync> iirc, M enables/disables a device in alsamixer
<kjcole> I've enabled three keyboard layouts, and Shift+CapsLock switches between them.  But on a fresh install, I also have the indicator.  On an upgraded machine, no indicator.
<vsync> fiki196 so disable the internal and enable "mic" or "Line in"
<mukaibot> zarbula: apt-get install php5-imagick
<fiki196> did i mention in the support list in alsa i couldn't find my chipset
<fiki196> and i tried that now as well still not working
<fiki196> but for some reason
<fiki196> my internal mic works eventhough
<fiki196> i have muted it
<mukaibot> fiki196: what about muting mic and unmuting internal mic?
<mukaibot> just wondering if Alsa is labeling them incorrectly
<fiki196> wait a sec i might have got it,need to test it somewhere
<fiki196> hmm i think it's still the internal mic working
<fiki196> yes it's the internal
<fiki196> :P
<vsync> so, solved?
<fiki196> no
<fiki196> :P
<vsync> how
<vsync> or what
<fiki196> the internal mic was working all along
<fiki196>  i need to get the headset mic
<fiki196> working
<mukaibot> mmm
<fiki196> is there anything else than alsa i could use for my sound driver
<guest> aoenuth
<guest> testing
<fiki196> i have seen OSS
<fiki196> but it's not really helpful because in its list i couldnt find ICH9 either
<fiki196> that's what i get for trying to install linux on a gaming laptop :P
<mukaibot> fiki196: you can always run Ubuntu in a VM on your Windows install
<mukaibot> It's about the right tool for the job
<multipass> how do i get back into the GUI after doing ctrl alt f2?
<mukaibot> multipass: ctrl alt f7
<fiki196> i was mainly interested in using ubuntu for stability and security
<mukaibot> sure
<mukaibot> use it for that in a VM then :)
<mukaibot> I have a mate who uses it that way because he likes to visit what he terms "websites of questionable character"
<mukaibot> and doesn't want to infect his Windows install :)
<fiki196> the funny part is i don't even know how i get my windows infected
<fiki196> it just happens after some time
<fiki196> lol
<mukaibot> heh :)
<mukaibot> just remember than you need to keep both Windows and Ubuntu updated
<fiki196> i really like ubuntu,and i have used mint in the past
<mukaibot> Yeah, Ubuntu is pretty neat
<fiki196> but when i used mint i didnt have headphones so i didnt have this issue
<mukaibot> I really do like Unity (it seems to get a bad rep)
<fiki196> yeah i like it too
<mukaibot> fiki196: I doubt this issue is specific to Ubuntu
<fiki196> gives you lots of space
<vsync> fiki196 did you check priv?
<fiki196> priv?
<fiki196> what is priv?
<vsync> i messaged you
<kjcole> I haven't become a Unity fan, but rather than stay mired in the past, I'm making peace with it.
<mukaibot> vsync: can you keep the messages in here too? I'm interested in the fix!
<vsync> sure
<zykotick9> mukaibot: multipass small addition - when you are in a VT, you only need ALT+F# (in Xorg you need the ALT+CTRL+F#)
<mukaibot> zykotick9: oh, nice
<mukaibot> zykotick9: good tip!
<fiki196> oh btw how do you adress some1 in irc,i have been using irc channels for ages never semmed to ask that :D
<kjcole> Biggest annoyance (though I haven't looked into solving it): When I want to click on something at the left, the dashboard pops up and interferes.
<vsync> well, I was just thinking that there might be switches for mics on playback too, for loopback purposes. So I wanna be sure fiki196 was checking out the Capture-settings, so either navigate to "capture" with alsamixer, or then open up the capture-view with: alsamixer -V capture
<mukaibot> kjcole: you can make it always show
<mukaibot> which I find is a must
<fiki196> you mean like alsamixer then F4
<vsync> yes
<mukaibot> kjcole: are you using the 2d version or the 3d version?
<fiki196> yes that's where i have been trying to change something
<vsync> was just thinking whether you were going thru playback
<vsync> oh ok
<sy> hi
<kjcole> mukaibot: How do I tell?
<mukaibot> kjcole: is it slow or fast? :)
<mukaibot> kjcole: kidding!
<mukaibot> kjcole: do you have transparency when you activate the dash?
<kjcole> mukaibot: transparency
<ericus> what tweaks are there for a netbook with ubuntu?
<ericus> with SSD disk
<mukaibot> kjcole: then you're using the 3d version...I'm not sure how to set that
<ericus> I've disabled all the dameons that I don't need
<mukaibot> ericus: post the output of cat /etc/fstab
<ericus> and installed powertop
<mukaibot> kjcole: let me check
<deadowl> I'm having a problem with this writing in my syslog file and filling up my hard drive every day, I don't want it to destroy my hard drive :( Feb  2 07:49:09 localhost kernel: [35888.285733] Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region
<ericus> mukaibot: are you thinking about trim?
<vsync> fiki196... driver side, ICH9 you say? There's this 'fix' for the drivers, described in forums... It basically passes a parameter to the snd-hda-intel -module. That is the one you're using am i right?
<ericus> that is enables
<ericus> enabled*
<fiki196> yes
<fiki196> you are
<canurabus> hiya. I finally have Ubuntu set up the way I like it -- drivers/software and all. I'd like to back it up so that I can restore, exactly to this point just by copying over to a partition in the future. What's a good way to do this?
<mukaibot> kjcole: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<mukaibot> ericus: yes
<fiki196> vsync yes you are right
<kirkland> deadowl: it won't destroy your hard drive;  you have some empty files in your lower ecryptfs directory
<mukaibot> ericus: that's pretty much all I would suggest !
<ericus> ok mukaibot
<vsync> basically it's to add "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ericus> any other tweaks?
<vsync> then rmmod snd-hda-intel and restart alsa, I suppose
<ericus> running openbox
<deadowl> kirkland, need to find them, and it can destroy my hard drive at the rate the error's filling up the syslog and kernel log. I've had to purge 8GB three times already
<fiki196> vsync: could you give me a step  by step,because i am not really experienced
<mukaibot> canurabus: look into Back In Time. Ubuntu has Dejadup now, but it creates compressed tarballs which aren't as easy to simply copy and paste back
<vsync> fiki196 sure
<ericus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/scrot.png
<mukaibot> canurabus: or you can use dd :)
<fiki196> vsync:  i do know where to find the file though
<canurabus> mukaibot, yeah I was thinking of just using dd. I want to blind copy the entire partition... not interested in selectively backing up folders, etc. Thanks for the input.
<ericus> and eee-tray
<vancouverwill> hi all, hope you are doing well.  I might be missing something obvious about permissions or access but I have been trying for several months on and off to have my ubuntu web root be on a seperate NTFS partition and have not been able to get this to work. Is this just not possible?
<mukaibot> canurabus: keep in mind that dd will be a lot slower
<mukaibot> canurabus: I think Back In Time will be better
<Walex4> vancouverwill: surely it is possible, it is even easy.
<vsync> yeah, open it up, gotta sudo, and then to the bottom of the file add "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile" fiki196, without the quotes ofc
<mukaibot> vancouverwill: do you have to use NTFS?
<canurabus> mukaibot, is there anything preventing me from just tar-ing the entire partition?
<vancouverwill> Hi Walex, whenever I try access the web files I get access denied erros
<Walex4> vancouverwill: check carefully that you mount it with the right 'uid=,gid=,umask=' parameters
<canurabus> (from another distro)
<fiki196> vsync:  i edited the file how do i restart alsa now
<vancouverwill> the reason to use NTFS is so I can dual boot from windows or ubuntu and work on the same localhost web development files
<zzecool> .
<kjcole> mukaibot: (Phone rang.) Thanks.  I'm reading through the post now.
<vsync> fiki196 best option would be to restart the computer. However you may try if it works without restarting: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<vancouverwill> walex: thankyou, I haven't set those parameters just used the default
<vsync> can't remember if the initscript is named "alsasound" in ubuntu :\
<ericus> any other optimisations for 10.04 on a netbook? gnome/openbox, powertop, ssd
<vsync> it's probably named alsa-something though
<fiki196> it's in use so i have to restart it seems
<fiki196> ok be back in a sec then
<vsync> mmeh, can't you force shutdown modules
<Walex4> vancouverwill: by default NTFS filetrees are mounted as the logged in user, which isn't the web server user.
<Gentoo64> ericus, add noatime to fstab and use noop scheduler
<mukaibot> kjcole: no worries
<mukaibot> canurabus: yeah, Back in Time is basically a front end to Rsync
<vancouverwill> walex4: I should mount the whole partiion as the web server user?
<mukaibot> but it uses hard links so it's very space efficient
<ericus> Gentoo64: tell me more about that please
<_Neytiri_> what is the path to the logout command? i am trying to write a script for a lab that will logout the user if they answer yes to a question
<mukaibot> I suppose it comes down to balancing the sophistication of the backup against the simplicity of the restore
<Gentoo64> ericus, noatime speeds up the disks, add it to all disks, and use noop for the ssd as you want a basic scheduler for it
<mukaibot> _Neytiri_: it's a shell built-in. To learn where a program is, you can type "which logout"
<_Neytiri_> i tried which logout and got nothing
<denstark> Hello! Is there any way to use apt-get without being root? (and not using sudo) like adding a user to a specific group?
<ericus>  /               ext4    discard,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mukaibot> denstark: no
<ericus> Gentoo64: I only got one disk
<Gentoo64> ericus, make it noatime,discard etc etc
<denstark> mukaibot: shucks. hokay then, thanks for your help
<fiki196> vsync: i'm still out of luck
<vsync> hmm
<fiki196> i can give you a teamviewer number if you wanna take a look urself :P
<wopalala> hello, i have a sony vaio and i fixed the touchpad scrolling issue with ubuntu, but the scroll of the mouse wont work. Anyone knows how can i fix it?
<ericus> Gentoo64: will this mount /tmp in RAM?
<Gentoo64> ericus, no
<ericus> cause I've only got 1GB RAM
<Gentoo64> you can do that if you like...
<mukaibot> denstark: what are you trying to achieve?
<Gentoo64> tmp is normally only couple mb so pretty pointless
<ericus> okay Gentoo64, I will give it a go
<almoxarife> fiki196: what are you trying to achieve?
<fiki196> trying to fix my sound problems,actually my problem is i have tried a bunch of things and my headphone mic isn't working
<denstark> mukaibot: writing a script to perform updates on remote ubuntu hosts, can't ssh as root, so i was seeing if there was an alternative to editing sudo to allow those to run for a specific user without a password
<Exception7377> hello ubuntu users
<denstark> i guess that should be my next question, is there already something like that to perform updates on X number of machines (say, 100 at a time) already made? ;)
<almoxarife> fiki196: are you allowing pulseaudio to manage sound?
<fiki196> not that i'm aware of?
<brian__> OK UBUNTU USERS WHAT IS THE COMMAND IN TERMINAL TO START CHROME
<denstark> brian__: chromium-browser
<denstark> but it's case sensitive, so if caps lock is on, it won't work
<denstark> ;)
<tjiggi_fo> heh
<almoxarife> fiki196: what version of ubuntu?
<ShiFTKey> hi
<fiki196> 11
<ShiFTKey> anyone know how to edit text while using busybox?
<mukaibot> denstark: Oh wow, you have a lot of options then.
<brian__> A
<brian__> A
<mukaibot> denstark: sudo will do what you want
<brian__> a
<mukaibot> denstark: or you can look into something like spacewalk / pupet
<mukaibot> *puppet
<almoxarife> fiki196: your headset is usb?
<vsync> fiki196 which laptop is it again?
<fiki196> MSI GX623
<fiki196> it's not an usb headset
<denstark> mukaibot: we use puppet for other things, and it is a possibility to do it for this, but it just seems like a lot of overhead... I'll check out spacewalk
<mukaibot> denstark: with the SUDO option, just create a group (like UpdateUsers), then in sudo.conf, allow that group access to apt-get update, apt-get upgrade without a password
<almoxarife> fiki196: care to share what it is?
<mukaibot> denstark: SpaceWalk will be more overhead :)
<fiki196> almoxarife: the headset?
<mukaibot> denstark: the scripting option will be the easiest, especially if you have Puppet
<almoxarife> fiki196: the mic is part of a headset?
<denstark> mukaibot: gotcha ;) I may go with the sudo option then. Have to go boot into recovery now, because the file i put into /etc/sudoers.d/ is 644, and now I can't sudo at all :P
<wopalala> hello, i have a sony vaio and i fixed the touchpad scrolling issue with ubuntu, but the scroll of the mouse wont work. Anyone knows how can i fix it?
<fiki196> yes,but it's like a normal input,2 inputs one for sound and one for mic
<fiki196> razer carcharias is the headset
<almoxarife> fiki196: got it
<mukaibot> denstark: ROFL. That's great :)
<mukaibot> denstark: too much security eh?
<kingnebex> HI...
<denstark> mukaibot: seems that way... haha
<denstark> mukaibot: thanks for your help!
<mukaibot> denstark: hey, it's not paranoia if they're REALLY out to get you :)
<denstark> I'll be back if I have more questions ;)
<mukaibot> denstark: good luck
<mukaibot> denstark: sure
<almoxarife> fiki196: tried alsamixer? look for mute's (MM)??
<fiki196> yes i did pretty much all of that stuff talked with vsync here :P
<fiki196> btw in skype
<fiki196> it says PulseAudio server (local)
<fiki196> in all microphone and speakers
<fiki196> does that mean i am using pulse audio?
<mnewton> hey, I'm having some trouble with sound on ubuntu 11.10; when i plug in my headphones - i can't change the volume of the application. I can control the main volume, but this does nothing unless it is muted. I dont have this problem when I don't use headphones
<almoxarife> fiki196: would you open a terminal and run the following command    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fiki196> almoxarife: ok a bunch of stuff just happened what now?
<almoxarife> fiki196: stuff?
<fiki196> well i installed it
<almoxarife> fiki196: run this to share syslog,    pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<vsync> fiki196 ok hmm, there's a parameter for the driver not specifically for gx623, however it has been raported to work with it
<fiki196> almoxarife: i didn't quite understand what should i run?
<fiki196> vsync: i'm open to anything at this point :P
<vsync> so the file, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base - the option for snd-hda-intel switch the 'model=mobile' to 'model=targa-dig'
<vsync> and reboot
<almoxarife> fiki196: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<vsync> fiki196 that parameter is for MSI-laptops, and has been reported to have the driver fully functional with the gx623 too
<almoxarife> fiki196: nevermind, vsync will assist
<thomas_> test
<fiki196> ah i understand this is a pastebin utility
<thomas_> anybody know where i might ask a php recursion question?
<fiki196> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827058/
<fiki196> vsync: that's great news,so what should i do :)
<fiki196> vsync: i just have a lot of things i added into the config file of alsa trying to fix the problem
<mnewton> q
<vsync> that file is what alsa uses for autoloading modules
<vsync> so it's an easy way to pass a parameter for it, straight on boot
<mukaibot> thomas_: probably in the PHP channel!
<fiki196> vsync: should i delete some of the lines i added?
<vsync> so the file, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base - the option for snd-hda-intel switch the 'model=mobile' to 'model=targa-dig'
<vsync> try that for starters
<vsync> then, reboot
<ericus> noatime killed my wifi
<fiki196> btw ubuntu last time
<EderNauta> hello guys
<fiki196> didn't want to reboot on it's own
<fiki196> had to do it manually
<fiki196> ok changed
<fiki196> see you in a min
<fiki196> :P
<vsync> alright, however modify that and then reboot. That supposedly gets the driver fully functional on gx623 too
<vsync> sure
<Jianju> Hello, everyone!
<Jianju> Is anyone free to answer a few questions about Unity on 11.04? I think I hosed it..
<ericus> shoot Jianju
<Jianju> Well, I was trying to install Compiz Fusion, (to be cool like that)
<Jianju> and it seems theres some conflict between it & Unity..
<Jianju> so I kept trying to smooth it out, but kept making it worse
<Jianju> so now I'm having to run off the DVD because I don't have my launcher anymore, & windows dont have the menus at the top
<dwltr> you have comand line access?
<dwltr> have you booted with your root drive mapped to the hard disk.
<Jianju> To be honest, I'm still learning Linux, & don't know the terminal very well, but I think I can open it, yeah.
<Jianju> Can I do that from the partitiion editor during the install options?
<fiki196> vsync:stuff definetely changed,the choiced are different
<dwltr> you're trying to reinstall?
<Jianju> yeah, it's totally different than when I used it before.
<dwltr> I think there's a boot option to point do the disk.
<vsync> fiki196 well, sounds promising
<dwltr> So you booted off of dvd/cd and your menus are broken or it was broken before.
<Jianju> Broke my menus, so booted off the DVD so I could at least launch Firefox & start looking for solutions.
<dwltr> right.
<metaspike> Jianju, "broke your menus?" how?
<fiki196> vsync: but it seems my mic isn't working still
<dwltr> something with borked compiz installs.
<Jianju> Futzing with Compiz Fusion & the conflicts with Unity Desktop
<Jianju> running 11.04
<fiki196> vsync: could i see where you found the solution?
<metaspike> nice, well you can probably just remove the compiz settings to get the defaults
<Jianju> Actually, a variant of Ubuntu called Cogbuntu, but same operating system with some dev packages pre-installed.
<Jianju> So I should open a terminal & purge Compiz?
<dwltr> I think metaspike is talking about doing this by removing a config file in your home directory.
<vsync> fiki196 http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=137959.0
<dwltr> have you mounted your home drive [ since you are booting from cd/dvd ]
<Jianju> Yeah, because Unity is still there, but I accidentally turned it off, & now it boots with Unity off.
<vsync> there's a bunch of diff. params for gx-series, seems like gx623 has support for 7+1channels, so maybe targa-8ch-dig could work. Dno.
<Jianju> I haven't tried mounting my home drive. I will try to do that...
<dwltr> you can select unity from the login screen on the bottom menu bar can't you?
<fiki196> it has 7.1
<fiki196> support
<fiki196> i think
<vsync> yup
<fiki196> ah i have a lot of testing to do now
<vsync> so you could try model=targa-8ch-dig
<ericus>               ext4    noatime,nodiratime,discard,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<fiki196> what about the last post
<fiki196> options snd-hda-intel index=0
<fiki196> options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-7730g
<vsync> different laptop, could use a diff. modified chipset
<ericus> that did the trick, without nodiratime wifi wasnt working
<vsync> or, it most likely uses a different audio chipset
<Jianju> I have the bottom menu bar now (in place of the Unity bar) but I see no "login screen"
<vsync> So I don't think that'd work
<dwltr> are you booted from dvd still?
<vsync> my money's on going for model=targa-8ch-dig, but i dunno.
<Jianju> Yeah, haven't done anything but boot from DVD, launch Firefox, & come here to IRC.
<Jianju> But yes, I can see my hard drive partitions.
<fiki196> vsync: restarting one more time then have to leave soon,cuz i have a plane to catch tomorrow :P
<dwltr> and you can mount your home directory.
<Jianju> So I need to edit a config file on my boot partition?
<dwltr> not sure if your boot partition holds your home directory or not. but your home directory.
<catcher> Hello, I'm about to install ubuntu on a 64-bit workstation for a web developer. Is it advised to install the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<dwltr> if you only have one linux partition then it's the same
<Jianju> I can see my home directory, yes.
<HavokDelta6> catcher.........
<HavokDelta6> why would you ask?
<Jianju> Okay, I'm in home/ubuntu.
<dwltr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71926/resetting-ccsm-settings
<Jianju> reading link- brb
<dwltr> can you run the alt+f2 command from your default boot?
<bluezone> Does anyone else realise how Flash doesn't seem too... humm... behave the same way it does on windows. For instance say there some message box that allows you to type in it, in windows when you press "space" it would respond by ONLY making a space. In ubuntu what's seems to be happening is that both the browser and the flash player respond to the space bar, so in addition to making a space the page will also  scroll in the downward
<bluezone> direction. Is there a fix for this?
<fiki196> vsync: running out of options the 8 ch didnt work
<Jianju> I believe I tried that & couldn't open the terminal.
<catcher> HavokDelta6, I ask since I've read some applications are still unstable in 64 bit, and those versions may be installed by default in a 64-bit version of the OS.
<_godhelpme> how do i make it so that a user makes a file it will by default create it so that the owner would be user and the group would be newgroup
<HavokDelta6> catcher, source?
<mukaibot> bluezone: Flash really sucks. Unfortunately it's up to Adobe to fix it's (numerous) problems
<scwizard> bluezone, oh man I remember that when trying to play flash games on linux
<bluezone> yeah ^.^
<nils_> flash needs to die.
<HavokDelta6> bluezone, flashaid FTW
<mukaibot> nils_: bring on HTML5!
<HavokDelta6> nils_, what matters is that Flash outlived Steve Jobs
<mukaibot> HavokDelta6: snap!
<kingnebex> hey guys can any 1 help me out....i want to download videos from youtube....how can i do that?
<mukaibot> kingnebex: look for a firefox addin
<Jianju> @mukaibot: hear hear- I'm all about WebGL
<acerimmer> kingnebex, plenty of firefox add ons will dl video
<HavokDelta6> acerimmer!
<HavokDelta6> heh
<acerimmer> HavokDelta6, yo
<Jianju> o1e9: Ok, dwltr, I read the link & wrote down the commands. I think I'll give it a try. Thanks for your help!!!
<bluezone> HavokDelta6, haha
<brian_petersen> My battery is not being detected by my linux kernel. I am using the latest kernel  and yet it is still not being detected. I think it is due to my DSDT being poorly written by the laptop maker, but I need some help with this problem. I have a toshiba satellite l755 s5360
<arooni-mobile> do any WWAN wireless cards work in ubuntu?
<fiki196> vsync: !!!!!! i solved it!
<fiki196> vsync: the solution was the one u thought wouldn't work :D!
<fiki196> vsync: finally
<fiki196> i can enjoy ubuntu as well as my sound
<kingnebex> @mukaibot which 1?
<fiki196> maukaibot: i fixed it finally the soultion was really wierd
<mukaibot> fiki196: what was it?
<vsync> fiki196 which?
<mukaibot> (btw if you start typing someones nick name tab will auto complete)
<fiki196> options snd-hda-intel index=0
<fiki196> options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-7730g
<fiki196> that was the answer
<fiki196> vsync: options snd-hda-intel index=0
<fiki196> options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-7730g
<vsync> yeah
<vsync> well, weird enough =p
<vsync> but good you got it fixed finally =D
<fiki196> yeah took quite some time
<mukaibot> weird as
<mukaibot> good job!
<fiki196> thank you guys for coping with me :D
<TheYsNoi> good day to all...
<vsync> nps, gonna hit the sack - cyas
<fiki196> me too
<fiki196> bye all and great work! one more problem fixed !
<fiki196> :D
<almoxarife> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1855765 <-- fiki196, was that your laptop also
<krazed> Mmmmm, KDE is so much sexier then the unity interface. Facttt.
#ubuntu 2012-02-03
<almoxarife> krazed: you noticed :)
<krazed> Absoloutely, the plasma interface is smokinnn
<XCoder2K9> ok, I just upgraded to Lion 10.7.3 on the MBA
<XCoder2K9> sorry, wrong channel :)
<boch> Hi all
<tman> blah
<krazed> hello boch
<boch> hi krazed
<boch> do you know if is it possible to disable encrypted home directory? i mean, i want that directory without ecryptfs , dont want to move files from one dir to another, it is a lot of data
<Guinness2702> Anybody got any ideas how I can redeliver one user's mail to another user (I'm talking about existing mail in /var/mail/user, not new incoming stuff)
<rarar3> ?
<Guinness2702> rarar3: that ? for me?
<Muska> hi, having an issue with ubuntu hanging at init-bottom on boot.  how can I troubleshoot what is causing it to hang?
<Muska> boots ok in single user with init=/bin/bash however I currently have it chrooted from a knoppix boot
<Guinness2702> Muska - you looked at the logs?  always a good place to start
<Muska> I looked at messages and dmesg, will scour some other logs to see if there is anything else useful
<Muska> Guinness2702, more trying to see what starts around the time init-bottom is executed so I can try to execute things one by one in a chroot environment or in single user to see what hangs and what doesn't
<marabi2> Hello
<grubbyone> I have a desktop with 5 sata drives in a softraid, and 1 sata ssd which I'm installing ubuntu desktop 64 on, it only boots when I unplug the softraid drives, when all the drives are plugged in, it drops to busybox/initramfs
<Nullifi3d> grubbyone: software controlled raid is usually handled by the os
<Nullifi3d> meaning if you boot into a different os, no raid
<ericus> Do you guys like my netbook look? Gnome/Openbox http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4375930/scrot.png
<grubbyone> Nullifi3d: I can access the raid from different installations
<grubbyone> Nullifi3d: as long as it's ubuntu
<ai6pg> I have a laptop running 11.10 - now when I try to run an X app from a byobu window I get "Error: Can't open display:"
<grubbyone> I just can't boot
<Nullifi3d> do you not have a hw raid controller?
<osmosis> does aptitude support colorized output?
<grubbyone> Nullifi3d: not one to speak of, just an X58 motherboard
<SlyUk> ericus, probably for #ubuntu-offtopic but while we are at it i prefer my openbox ;) http://i.imgur.com/CXuNh.png
<Nullifi3d> grubbyone: manufacturer?
<grubbyone> evga
<tman> i prefer awesome window manager
<tman> personal preference
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Do any of you know how to turn off a USB port at the command prompt in Ubuntu? Or any of the other ports? I just want a way to use the computer to switch things on and off.
<krazed> 10.04 LTS still uses the gnome enviroment right?
<marabi2> hey tetracom sup
<Nullifi3d> krazed: yes
<krazed> Thanks Nullifi3d, appreciate it. Looks like I'm gonna be 'down'grading... also LFM to start an anti-unity movement! :-)
<Nullifi3d> 4srs
<zykotick9> krazed: 10.04 uses Gnome2 yes
<krazed> Thanks zykotick9, I just can't get into Unity. I don't know why, I just hate it.
<gridbag> any suggestions for a winamp-like audio player.  xmms seems to be not updated. vlc is kind of kunky.
<krazed> gridbag, amarok?
<zykotick9> gridbag: audacity
<Nullifi3d> i like rythmbox
<_TCPDown> i like aqualung
<_TCPDown> is better :D
<Nullifi3d> sorry, Rhythmbox
<forever1> gridbag: clementine player!!!
<_TCPDown> Nullifi3d, noob :/
<krazed> Anyone here using an iPhone in sync with their ubuntu box?
<Nullifi3d> yup :P
<zykotick9> moc FTW :p
<forever1> krazed: use clementine its linux's itunes
<krazed> forever1, thanks I'll definitely check it out.
<krazed> Anyone know if 11.10 comes with an ISO burning software by default?
<krazed> Just kidding, found it.
<zykotick9> krazed: i'm pretty sure brasero burn ISOs
<dtmbmw325i> brasero is stock but i prefer k3b
<mduffy> brasero does burn iso's
<krazed> brasero is actually pretty nice
<krazed> nice and simple, I like it
<forever1> krazed: try brasero disk burner "not default"
<dtmbmw325i> I sometimes have issues with burning discs failing
<acerimmer> dtmbmw325i: happens to all of us...
<pp7_> can u even burn a dvd (using VOB files etc.) with Brasero?
<forever1> dtmbmw325i: whats the version?
<kjcole> keyboard-layout-indicator missing.  I have three keyboards defined.
<cheapie> Is there a way to determine how loud a playing sound is?
<krazed> Is it weird that I like watching ubuntu videos on youtube?
<dtmbmw325i> <forever1> 3.2.0
<acerimmer> krazed: to us?  no.  To others? ...
<forever1> dtmbmw325i: same as mine, but no problems
<krazed> acerimmer, touche. Hmm, my burn is halfway done.. someone help me think of an awesome hostname for my reinstall of 10.04!
<dtmbmw325i> krazed: bobsagot
<vsync> it's saget
<acerimmer> krazed: emperor - type of penguin
<krazed> I'm OCD about  this kind've stuff, I need it to actually mean something.
<dtmbmw325i> forever maybe it is the media... who knows
<vsync> krazed well bobsaget does mean something.
<cheapie> krazed: (location)-box, maybe?
<forever1> doe's anyone know a good php editor, had to give up dreamweaver?
<grubbyone> after a fresh install I get hung on Verifying DMI Pool Data..............
<marabi2> hey sup
<forever1> marabi2:hey
<vsync> forever1 go with eclipse
<krazed> Ah, looks like 10.04 is finished burning. Off to 'down'grade I go, see ya'll in a bit.
<marabi2> how are you forever1
<forever1> vsync: what about bluefish?
<grubbyone> windows installs and boots fine
<marabi2> hope you fine?
<blizzow> Is there a way to boot my machine faster without giving it a static IP address?  I have ubuntu installed on a crucial m4 SSD, and yet I still walk away to get coffee when I boot up because I see the infernal "waiting 60 more seconds for network to boot" sign.
<forever1> marabi2: well, and u?, whats the time there by you?
<vsync> dno. unless you need an ide, the differences are barely noticeable... though myself i wouldn't need an ide for php
<scwizard> I'm installing ubuntu on a desktop I have, and the installation seems to be frozen at "configuring target system"
<scwizard> how long should I cross my fingers for?
<marabi2> oh the time is 12:35 here and there?
<cheapie> marabi2: ...can you tell us what the problem is? It would help a little with the troubleshooting.
<forever1> vsync:  just install wammp, going to try set that up later for the local server
<marabi2> which kind of problem?
<vsync> huh?
<forever1> marabi2:02:37 in the morning
<cheapie> marabi2: As in, what's wrong with your computer?
<marabi2> waaw we are in night
<vsync> i miss knight rider
<vsync> the new one is crap
<scwizard> oh if you press the arrow there's a little console output and a skip button
<scwizard> this still doesn't bode well though...
<forever1> vsync: do you know xammp?
<marabi2> nothing strong with my computer. is there any problem?
<cheapie> marabi2: Oh, you're here to help?
<vsync> forever1 checked it out just now, well, is that meant to be a sandbox of sorts? But i dunno, never had problems setting a server up so that isn't much for me I think
<forever1> I got to say, I'm have less trouble with linux that windows
<marabi2> yes if i could do so
<cheapie> marabi2: OK.
<marabi2> alright cheapie
<forever1> vsync: see i had it to easy with easyPHP on windows
 * cheapie decides to mod keyboard and goes off in search of sheetmetal cutters
<vsync> well you could just install apache, php, db(s) and other stuff you need on the server
<vsync> you wouldn't need 'xampp'
<marabi2> forever1 are you there?
<forever1> marabi2:  I am here
<scwizard> nothing is unsing any cpu and the last thing that ran was "plugininstall.py"
<scwizard> sooo... what do I do?
<scwizard> I just want to install linux u_u
<forever1> vsync: True, have you tried the gauke drop down console yet?
<marabi2> that"s great forever
<TedNJ42> I need some help please.  Every day my computer is going crazy.  My hard drive turns into a read-only hard drive and when I re-start my box, it tells me that the partition / is showing errors and then it says that the partition /tmp can not be found.  I have to Force it to check it and repair it but the next day, it happens again.  I have already replaced 2 hard drives and I still have the same
<TedNJ42> problem.  Is there a bug in my system?  And, Does anyone know how I can fix that?
<fishscene> Hello everyone. I am unable to log into Xfire via Empathy and I was wondering if anyone knew how to resolve it.
<kjcole> (Rehi. Got cut off.)  Once again: Anyone know how to get the keyboard layout indicator to show? (Unity / Oneiric)
<forever1> marabi2: are you on the #ubuntu chat only or other chat channels?
<acerimmer> TedNJ42: MULTIPLE had failures?  I strongly suspect you've got hardware issues - failing HD card perhaps?  Short in the system?
<kjcole> On a fresh install, it worked fine, but on an upgraded system, it's not showing, but key-combo Shift+CapsLock switches to a different layout.
<marabi2> no am not only chatting on ubuntu
<forever1> marabi2: same :)
<TedNJ42> Acerimmer:  But, after I force a repair, it starts just fine.
<jimmiekosmo> not exactly. I am trying to install an older version of ubuntu (10.10) so i downloaded the file and wrote the .iso to a cd. i booted into the cd and all that happens is that i boot into my current version of ubuntu (11.10)
<marabi2> ok can you tell which side you are using again..
<kjcole> Endless searches all say "It's easy. Just add more than one keyboard." However, no joy there.
<acerimmer> TedNJ42: software repair shows OK but the issue comes back, right?  suspect hardware...
<TedNJ42> Time to change the box.  Thanks acerimmer
<jimmiekosmo> hello?
<acerimmer> TedNJ42: swap driver cards = cheap fix
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: greetings
<fishscene> Has anyone been able to log on to Xfire in Empathy?
<jimmiekosmo> hi, I am trying to install an older version of ubuntu (10.10) so i downloaded the file and wrote the .iso to a cd. i booted into the cd and all that happens is that i boot into my current version of ubuntu (11.10)
<stoneguy> a
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: and 11.10 is installed to your HDD?  change your bios to boot CDROM first not HDD
<Jordan_U> jimmiekosmo: 1: Why are you trying to install an older version of Ubuntu 2: Are you sure that your BIOS booted from the CD?
<donnybe> I am looking for genitally mutilated males for an investigative report.
<donnybe> There is a significant possibility of nationwide publicity.
<marabi2> hello
<marabi2> hello
<jimmiekosmo> thats what i did, i went to the boot options and selected my CDROM and it still happened
<marcos> anyone here install cedet on emacs enviroment?
<marabi2> hello
<acerimmer> marabi2: greetings.  questions?
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: bios changes have to be saved or they go back to default.
<jimmiekosmo> oh, how do i do that?
<marabi2> ok ask any question and i will answer if i can
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: depends on your system. after changes, look for "save these changes"?
<jimmiekosmo> it didnt say that anywhere, when i select the CDROM all it does is boot into my current OS
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: make/model of computer
<forever1> jimmiekosmo: sounds like the disk is'nt bootable
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: change bios to cdrom boot only and see.  if no boot, bad cdrom
<jimmiekosmo> its a dell inspiron 7010, and yes it is because i have booted into a disk in the past
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: the cdrom you want to boot may be faulty.
<marabi2> hey
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: disable the boot from hdd option, set boot cdrom only.
<jimmiekosmo> it isnt, it works fine with everything else
<forever1>  jimmiekosmo: does the disk spin on startup?
<jimmiekosmo> yes
<forever1> jimmiekosmo: then either the bios is'nt setup to boot the cdrom or the drive is faulty
<fishscene> Double-check that you downloaded the correct ISO
<alteregod> help
<forever1>  jimmiekosmo:  can you test another boot cd like another linux version
<jimmiekosmo> OMG YOU GUYS ARE IDIOTS YOU SAID THAT FIFTEEN TIMES ND I SAID THATS NOT THE CASE!
<fishscene> !help > altergod
<acerimmer> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alteregod> i had a major problem, i had a apt-get update and then i jhad a broken pipe over ssh!
<Oer>  jimmiekosmo next to the bios setting, do you see F8 boot options during boot ? or F10 maybe ..
<alteregod>  a broken pipe, where is it broken?
<jimmiekosmo> yes, f12
<Oer> jimmiekosmo, oke, use that option too, select cd-dvd
<forever1> jimmiekosmo:  we are trying to help via elimination
<jimmiekosmo> i did before!
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: very difficult to fix any problem when one is upset.  now might be a good time to take a break...
<nobitanobi> How do I add a printer by its IP address/
 * Oer is out of solutions too
<marabi2> hey forever1 can i have your email or webside please
<grubbyone> can someone help me fix grub? I'm trying to boot from /dev/sdf
<jimmiekosmo> you guys are just mad that you are not smart enough to do your job.
<acerimmer> jimmiekosmo: now you're trolling.  Stop or re-adjust
<fishscene> jimmiekosmo: All of us here are volunteers. Assuming you downloaded the correct ISO (correct architecture and such), we are unable to really help with hardware problems.
<forever1> marabi2: www.360developer.co.za
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | grubbyone
<ubottu> grubbyone: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<nobitanobi> How do I add a printer if I Know its IP address?
<alteregod> nobitanalobi: do a nmap scan
<fishscene> How would an nmap scan help him add the printer?
<nobitanobi> ??
<nobitanobi> I know the Ip already
<alteregod> what brand?
<acerimmer> nobitanobi:System>Administration>Printing>New Printer>Network Printer
<alteregod> use hplip if you have hp
<nobitanobi> I got a Printing service not available acerimmer
<forever1> :)
<mrmikehicks> Does anyone have info on broken lazarus in 12.04? Lazarus freezes on launch
<grubbyone> boot info script says grub is installed to sda, how do I install it to sdf?
<fishscene> nobitanobi: What happens when you go to system settings > printing > add > printer > network printer > find network printer > (type in IP address)?
<bazhang> mrmikehicks, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 please
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Can you boot from a GNU/Linux LiveCD?
<grubbyone> I'm in a livecd now
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Ok. What partition is Ubuntu installed to (the root filesystem)?
<grubbyone> sdf1
<nobitanobi> fishcenne if I follow system - administration - printing I get "Printing service not available., Start the service on this computer or connect to another server"
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: OK. Run "sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/ && sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ && sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/ && sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/ && sudo mount /dev/pts/ /mnt/dev/pts/ && sudo chroot /mnt/"
<kazagistar> I wanted to do a minimal install of ubuntu, but when I tried to connect to a network, the install would freeze on a blank purple screen after connecting to dhcp
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: After running that, your prompt should have changed to end with a '#' rather than a '$'. Tell me when your done.
<grubbyone> jesus, hold on
<grubbyone> gonna log in on the machine so I can copy
<fishscene> Does anyone remember the name of the package that allows an admin to customize the look and feel of the desktop environment for new users who log in?
<Graenis> If anyone's familiar with the sound interface on this os i'd appreciate some help in a pm.
<bazhang> Graenis, ask here please
<grubbyone_> can you say that again?
<Graenis> Oh, okay.
<grubbyone_> I got it, hold on
<Culiforge> Any wisdom for a geforce 8400gs that's caused my 10.04 to stop booting?
<nobitanobi> How do I find a printer by IP please?
<grubbyone_> "/dev/pts is not a block device"
<nobitanobi> when going to system-adminsitration-printing I get a message like Printing service not available., Start the service on this computer or connect to another server and I'm not even able to add a new printing
<Graenis> Well, i'm not very familiar with the sound so i tried to configure my sound settings attempting to get my headset working, i even got "pavucontrol" because the internet suggested i do and starting off trying to get my headset working, i no longer have sound from my speakers.
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: OK. Run "sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/ && sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev/ && sudo mount --bind /proc/ /mnt/proc/ && sudo mount --bind /sys/ /mnt/sys/ && sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ /mnt/dev/pts/ && sudo chroot /mnt/"
<zykotick9> Culiforge: have you tried nomodeset?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: (I fixed the bug in that command that I had earlier).
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Just a second.
<grubbyone_> according to mtab, /dev/sdf1 is already mounted on /mnt
<kazagistar> since ubuntu minimal install disc is not working, is there some way to install full ubuntu and then strip gnome?
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Since you've already done most of the mounting, we need to just continue where we left off with the error. Just run "sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ /mnt/dev/pts/ && sudo chroot /mnt/"
<bazhang> kazagistar, leaving just what?
<acerimmer> kazagistar: stripping gnome would break all dependent packages
<Graenis> It's actually quite embarassing,
<grubbyone_> done
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: OK. Your prompt has changed?
<grubbyone_> yeah, at /
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Good. Now run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<kazagistar> bazhang: well, optimally, just a minimal install where I could just have X and awesome running, and some other lightweight apps
<grubbyone_> command line is empty
<Culiforge> zykotick9: haven't done that, checking it out now, thanks
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: It will ask you some questions, I'll tell you how to answer.
<Veleno> hi, is there any way I can set my intel 3945abg wireless card to master mode? thank you a lot
<Graenis> So, could anyone lend me a hand? i mean. when you're not busy
<grubbyone_> would all these problems go away if I just swapped the sata ports of sda and sdf?
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<grubbyone_> and then did a reinstall
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: If you set your BIOS to boot from sda, then Ubuntu would boot properly. Re-installing Ubuntu is overkill, and we're almost done changing where grub's boot sector is installed.
<grubbyone_> ok, it's asking for a linux command line
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: For the first two questions (asking about linux cmdline) just press Enter to continue leaving them at their default (one will be empty by default, that's fine).
<kazagistar> basically, I just want a "pureawesome" instead of gnome or kde or xfce
<zykotick9> kazagistar: "pureawesome" that's funny.  I recently discovered awesome, and gotta say - I'm lovin' it.
<bazhang> kazagistar, you could !purekde it and then just add awesome or what ever else you wanted
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Are you at the question about install devices now?
<bazhang> !purekde | kazagistar
<ubottu> kazagistar: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<grubbyone> rebooting with new settings
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Wait.
<grubbyone> beautiful
<grubbyone> it works
<bazhang> kazagistar, obviously skipping the step of installing kubuntu-desktop
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: Did you see the question about install devices? Did you change that setting?
<Tetracomm> Do any of you know how to turn off a USB port at the command prompt in Ubuntu? Or any of the other ports? I just want a way to use the computer to switch things on and off.
<LED1> off topic buc can i make xchat proxy/
<grubbyone> yeah, just removed sda and added sdf
<bazhang> LED1, try #xchat
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: OK, that should work then.
<grubbyone> it's a problem, every time I install, it always puts grub on the wrong drive
<Graenis> Well guess i'll go look fer another chat! eheh.
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know a very simple way to (via command line) turn a port on or off in Ubuntu? I want to turn off the power coming from it.
<Jordan_U> grubbyone: (as long as your BIOS is set to boot from sdf). Feel free to reboot.
<bazhang> Tetracomm, why would you want or need to do that
<kazagistar> it is still super frustrating that my favorite distro is the only one that just randomly crashes when I try to do a minimal install on my netbook
<bazhang> kazagistar, you get the link I posted?
<kazagistar> I ended up using debian for a while before growing too frustrated with it, because at least it installed
<_godhelpme> how do i make it so when I put a file in a folder that it uses the parent permissions
<LED1> kazagistar:  Why?
<fishscene> Does anyone remember the package that allows a system administrator to customize the desktop environment for new users who log on?
<Culiforge> zykotick9: ok, giving it a go.. I'll be back when there's smoke coming out of my ears..
<mouls|> Hi
<fishscene> For example, I can change the desktop background, create launchers, etc... and when a brand new user logs in, everything is set up for them.
<zykotick9> _godhelpme: gnu/linux is not microsoft, permissions are different.  New files/folders are determined by umask.
<Tetracomm> bazhang: To turn an electric circuit on or off.
<kazagistar> LED1: I struggled for many hours trying to get my sound to work, get various firmware working, etc, and did not succeed
<LED1> I hated unity at first but it grows on you doesnt it
<artichoku> howdie howdie! how's it hangin'?
<_godhelpme> !umask
<bazhang> artichoku, ubuntu support issue?
<artichoku> LED1: you should turn on the activities thing, it's like a completely different OS
<bazhang> Tetracomm, yes, but whatever for
<LED1> kaz youll figure it out eventually but, i can understand the frustration.
<bazhang> artichoku, what activities thing
<zykotick9> _godhelpme: there is "man umask" if you want some details.
<artichoku> i don't know exactly, i was messing with compiz settings and everything disappeared
<artichoku> then i had one single bar at the top with an activities button
<Ravior> someone knows how can you decrypt a GPG message
<artichoku> and it's really badass
<Ravior> for that launchpad link
<bazhang> artichoku, completely blank desktop? no icons, nothing to click on etc?
<artichoku> nope, just the top bar and an activities button
<artichoku> and when you click on it, it shows open windows, and you can click on applications and it shows all your programs
<bazhang> artichoku, this is using unity-3d?
<artichoku> yuppers
<artichoku> i have no idea how it appeared
<artichoku> like i said i was messing with compiz
<terios> hi
<terios> hi
<artichoku> i can log into my ubuntu partition and tell you the setting i have if you want
<terios>  girl here
<artichoku> but i love it
<andy2587> Facing Intel Graphics issue on Latitude E6410, Ubuntu 11.10 - booting into black screen, workaround with grub parameter nomodeset is fine but throws me back to Vesa. Read so many threads and possible solutions, but nothing helps...please can anyone help ?
<bazhang> terios, wrong network
<terios> girl chat with me pls
<bazhang> terios, no, stop asking
<pangolin> terios: this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a dating service
<terios> where ?
<fishscene> terios: This is a support channel for Ubuntu. Please read the guidelines for this channel.
<artichoku> terios is a 13 year old boy
<bazhang> terios, NOT this network
<pangolin> artichoku: no need for silly comments
<terios> thanks
<vbb> spaghetti!
<artichoku> bazhang: i'm gonna reboot to ubuntu and tell you the settings
<artichoku> brb
<artichoku> pizza!
<terios> thanks   very   much
<terios> bye
<terios> bye
<_godhelpme> zykotick9: if I went umask 770 would that set the dir to use that mask
<LED1> i think bunt is going in the right direction with unity although i hated it at first
<vbb> hey you guys i need technical help here
<MarcoAcheron> Which do you guys prefer: Tor or Cocoon?
<vbb> i dont see foonetic.net on the irc list in gnome irc
<vbb> how do i add it?
<appleguru> how can I setup a PPTP vpn server on ubuntu that passes broadcast traffic both ways?
<bazhang> vbb, what irc client
<LED1> all bunt distros work rigt if you have the right hardware thats all im saying, sometimes you just need an upgrade.
<vbb> im using xchat-GNOME
<bazhang> LED1, ok. please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<zykotick9> _godhelpme: umask applies to all created files/folders.  It's a subtraction from full permission so a umask of 770 would be no permission for user/group and full permission for Other (probably NOT what you want)
<Culiforge> zykotick9: no joy with the boot param
<LED1> i' just listening and throwing out random coments when i get bord i'm trying to learn and contribute here
<Tellmarch> uh, i wanted to backup my home directory with scp -R, and it copied and copied and copied... going through links and copying the same data again and again -_-
<zykotick9> Culiforge: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions.  (did you say "after upgrade" this started?)
<Tellmarch> what's a good way to backup the whole home (with . folders) and only once ?
<artichoku> ok back
<bazhang> LED1, this is not the channel for that. please dont
<vbb> nvm im reading the readme
<artichoku> uploading some SS for you now bazhang
<LED1> so whats the topic?
<bazhang> Tellmarch, clone? like clonezilla?
<Culiforge> zykotick9: no, installed geforce pcie card then reboot then dead system.. :(
<artichoku> bazhang: http://imageshack.us/g/37/screenshotat20120202202.png/
<bazhang> LED1, UBUNTU support. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<Tellmarch> bazhang, i just want a command line to copy the whole home folder through ssh
<artichoku> given, i added awn
<bazhang> Tellmarch, rsync?
<Tellmarch> well, will it do the same thing as scp?
<Tellmarch> i copied about 50 GB of data to backup my 5GB home folder -_-
<Tellmarch> before noticing it was copying in loops
<zykotick9> Tellmarch: scp -r ?
<Tellmarch> yes
<Tellmarch> that's what i did
<Bsims> Tellmarch: rsync is mostly the same thing, but if you are gonna do it more than once rsync is the way to go
<Tellmarch> but my problem is that scp -r didn't work well at all
<Tellmarch> copying 10 times the same data
<Tellmarch> well, i'll look into rsync, thanks
<artichoku> bazhang: did you look?
<Culiforge> zykotick9: wait wait.. I didn't follow directions.. bbiab with report
<bazhang> artichoku, yes, the bar on th e right is set to hide?
<appleguru> brb
<artichoku> it's not there at all
<artichoku> it doesn't pop up if i move my mouse up there
<artichoku> it's just gone
<artichoku> but i really like whatever it was i did
<bazhang> artichoku, what did you do? install awn then it went like that?
<artichoku> i installed awn afterwards
<artichoku> i was just in compiz trying to set up my destop cube
<bazhang> artichoku, same issues with unity-2d-panel installed?
<artichoku> it asked me to enable some things and disable others
<artichoku> and it just came out like this
<MarcoAcheron> Hey guys trying to decide which is better for private browsing: Cocoon or Tor?
<artichoku> like i said, i really like it
<artichoku> i just don't know how exactly i did it
<bazhang> MarcoAcheron, try ##security perhaps
<bazhang> artichoku, sounds like ccsm and some conflicting settings
<artichoku> yuppers
<artichoku> i just wish i knew what i did so i could make the laptop look like that
<Bsims> artichoku: copy comiz.conf if it exists to the other machine?
<artichoku> ooo good idea
<MarcoAcheron> Thanks baz
<Bsims> I mean its got a settings/config somewhere in your home dir
<artichoku> alright everyone, movie time with the wife
<artichoku> i'll see you all later
<bite> How do I change the boot order on a partitioned drive?
<bite> windows boots first.
<bite> And I need to invert the order.
<histo> !grub2 | bite
<ubottu> bite: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bazhang> bite, in the grub menu?
<histo> bite: you dont' have to invert the order just change the default boot option
<bite> I can't get the grub menu. It boots straight to windows.
<histo> bite: so grub doesn't show up at all?
<bite> histo: It does not.
<histo> bite: did you install windows after linux?
<bite> histo: I did not.
<histo> bite: has it ever booted to linux?
<bite> histo: never. It's a fresh linux install
<jgn> exit
<histo> bite: you need to boot the install cd again and reinstall grub boot loader
<bite> histo: strictly grub
<bite> ?
<yva> hi there, I'm trying to use ubuntu 11.10 backup but my external HD is fat32, isn't that a problem?
<histo> bite: yes grub2
<histo> bite: follow the first link that ubottu showed
<bite> histo: will it install over the windows-written mbr?
<histo> bite: well you have to install over the windows mbr to have a selection
<bite> additionally, why would it not overwrite it the first time i installed it?
<histo> bite: unless you are using wubi
<bite> histo: I'm not.
<histo> bite: if you didn't tell it to overwrite the mbr it won't do it.
<histo> bite: that is when you were installing
<user_> hi folks
<yva> is there an admin here?
<histo> yva: there is a ubuntu-ops channel
<user_> does anyone know who to get silc on ubuntu 11.10?
<Culiforge> zykotick9: bah, still no joy
<user_> pidgin removed silc
<user_> sux
<randomDude> I'm using ubuntu 11.10, when i open inkscape and then use the text tool, i see four million billion trillion zillion (etc, etc for dramatic desparation empahsis), <random numbers>- subset of XYZ fontname. What are these "subsets" ? How do i remove these useless things?
<kazagistar> when
<usr> hello, is there software to develop android apps for ubuntu/
<histo> usr: you can get the android sdk in linux
<histo> usr: i've seen people use eclipse also
<usr> histo, I am new so I want to learn how to develop android apps... Can I get the sdk from the software center?
<somsip> usr: you can also use Netbeans. No sdk from Adnroid dev site
<histo> usr: there are youtube videos on how to setup eclipse with the android sdk
<bite> histo: i'm getting a weird readout from
<histo> usr: google used to have a website you could develop apps through as well. but I think it closed at the end of 2011 and MIT is taking it over
<bite> "ls -l /dev/disk/by-label", and gparted it reporting to me a very strange configuration
<histo> bite: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<somsip> usr: bad punctuation on my last reply. No you don't get SDK from software center, you get it from Android dev site
<bite> histo: /sda6 and /sda5 are subcategorized under /sda4. I haven't a clue why
<bite> histo: i think an imagebin would be a bit better
<MK13> histo: shame... Appinventor was nice for testing
<histo> usr: appinventor was the name of it. That was the easiest way.  Not sure if MIT has it live again
<histo> bite: well 5 and 6 would be extended partitions
<gadak> gcc: error: elf_i386: No such file or directory///////////////////NE1 Solution?
<bite> histo: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=6578
<bite> histo: is there a maximum to the amount of partititions permitted on a disk?
<histo> bite: yeah that's fine. You have an extended container with two partitions in it
<bite> histo: how can i force it to boot into linux first, then?
<flowerpot> I notice that sshd has options like PasswordAuthentication in ssh_config that I can set to allow or deny password-based authentication.  However, I thought PAM could do this too?  I can't seem to find out how to tell sshd to use PAM...does sshd use it by default?
<histo> bite: yeah 4 primary partitions
<histo> bite: that's why you have to use extended areas to have more than 4
<bite> histo: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=6579
<aaronh5> can anyone help me with some bash
<bite> histo: should i remove some partitions then to make ubuntu boot first?
<bite> histo: i can probably merge data with the c:\ drive
<histo> bite: no it has nothing to do with the way your disk is partitioned. It's just that windows is on the MBR and has no idea that ubuntu exists
<bite> histo: what will force ubuntu toi boot first then?
<histo> bite: If you install grub2 to the MBR of the drive
<bite> histo: i can do that following that link then
<histo> bite: grub will create a boot menu for you. You can select windows or ubuntu to boot first
<histo> bite: yes
<histo> !grub2 | bite
<ubottu> bite: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bite> histo: yeah. Very well then. I'll try it via terminal then.
<histo> bite: specifically the restooregrub link
<bite> histo: one issue, since they're extended, i can't follow that tutorial via command line
<bite> histo: how do i install Boot-Repair then?
<bite> histo: nevermind, it's an iso
<bite> histo: nevermind, it's on a diffrerent repository
<bite> histo: thanks for your help.
<histo> bite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<crash82> Hello, my terminator screen doesn' t show bash command line, can't understand why any ideas? Using gnome desktop
<histo> bite: look at the that link
<bite> histo: I've got it.
<almoxarife> crash82: start terminator from the basic terminal, any errors shown?
<histo> bite: you should be using grub2 if you have anything later than ubuntu 9.10
<crash82> almoxarife, none
<crash82> almoxarife, going to try to install terminator 0.96 (latest version) to see if the same happens
<possible1994> My memory card reader worked perfectly for the first week with an SD card, and now it does not. I do not recall any system configuration changes that would affect this.
<battle_warrior> Hii, i have a server box thats connected wirelessly to  my home network, when i tried to connect to it it says "connection refused" can i get help conecting to it
<almoxarife> crash82: uninstall/purge terminator after removing the local conf folder, then re-install it
<possible1994> What cli string should I use to display all USB peripherals detected?
<flowerpot> I see lines beginning with @include in my pam.conf -- I understand include, but what's with the @?
<franc> test
<zykotick9> possible1994: lsusb
<felipe_Brz> I run ubuntu 11.04. Can I make my apt-get install command point to the repositories of the newer Ubuntu versions so I can get newer software?
<somsip> !test | franc
<ubottu> franc: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<flowerpot> felipe_, you could, but i don't think you'd want to.  there would be compatibility problems, i believe
<crash82> almoxarife, going to try
<almoxarife> felipe_Brz: you will cause a distribution upgrade that may not work
<felipe_Brz> flowerpot: hmm...so if I want to say, download a newer version of php than what's available in my repo, then I have to add a 3rd party PPA?
<battle_warrior> i cannot connect to my server box via the local host due to "connection refused" is there anyway to go around it?
<almoxarife> felipe_Brz: yes, or compile it, the ppa choice is the key, anyone can create a ppa
<flowerpot> felipe_Brz, I mean you could try adding a repo for a version of ubuntu that isn't the one you have, but it seems like it'd be path to confusion and badness
<crash82> almoxarife, did it... but did not work after leaving terminator this appears "<Window object at 0x27baa00 (terminatorlib+window+Window at 0x2842050)> is not in registered window list"
<danes> I am trying to install eclipse from software center but it tells me to check my internet connection. I got this:  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jdk_6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<StepNjump> hi guys, I am looking for a way to find apps that are written for CLI (or terminal).. For example, I am currently looking for a CRM app (Customer Relationship Manager) in which I could add my clients... I found some already but none of them are made for CLI, they are to be run in X... any ideas? Or am I too old style dynausaur?
<danes> anyone know how can I fix it?
<almoxarife> crash82: no idea what that is about
<Roge152> Currently getting between 50-69KBPS from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<Roge152> Thats insanely slow.
<Roge152> Given my connection is 75mbps
<almoxarife> crash82: does terminator work?
<mukaibot> StepNjump: You're an old dinosaur :)
<mukaibot> StepNjump: How about a web based CRM system? There are lots of those, and most thin clients can surely run a web browser
<qmanjr5> Is there a GUI option for Samba?
<Roge152> I tried going into the software center to change repos, but it crash's everytime before it even loads.
<almoxarife> Roge152: you dont need to use that server, choose another, if all of them are at the same low rate then blame your connection
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: Yes
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: for configuration or browsing?
<trapecistak> Why does wget don't show the progress bar when run inside a bash script?
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: configuration
<Roge152> I doubt its my connection almoxarife, Im getting blazing speeds in windows
<Roge152> Is there a list somewhere of repos almoxarife ?
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: web based: SWAT, GUI based: gadmin
<urlin2u> Roge152, the repo change is also in software sources, not sure if you need synaptic installed to access, probably not.
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: do I just install those via apt-get?
<battle_warrior> im trying to conect to my local host via putty .... but whenever i try it keeps saying connection refused the server box is ubuntu... im trying to connect to it via windows can i plz get some help
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: apt-get install gadmin-samba
<Roge152> Yeah, but the GUI tool keeps crashing urlin2u, so im looking for a list of the repo urls's so I can go in and change them manually.
<almoxarife> Roge152: there is, part of the install app, 'sources' perhaps?
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: I think it's easier to configure via the command line if you just want to share a folder.
<urlin2u> Roge152, have you gried softare sorces from the search?
<urlin2u> tried*
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: well I tried. :P I got lost
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: what seems to trip many people up is they forget the need to run smbpasswd
<urlin2u> software sources Roge152
<Roge152> well, there is the software centre, but it keeps crashing.
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: what specifically is the issue you're having with your samba configuration?
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: If I messaged you, could you help me set it up? I'm not sure what a few of these options should be
<postrye> anybody want to help me make up my mind?   I am in the market for a laptop... should I buy a new dell, a system76, or find a used one.  All I need is a machine that can do some light web development and browsing.
<urlin2u> Roge152, there is also one I name type it into the dash sarch.
<urlin2u> search
<battle_warrior> sorry for leaving somethng closed my irc, could i get help to my question i had earlier
<crash82> almoxarife, it opens the windows just doesn't show the prompt
<Roge152> I don't seem to have it urlin2u
<bazhang> postrye, thats out of scope for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware please
<postrye> right on, thank you
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: The main one is the host name I should be using.
<qmanjr5> and whether or not I should change the "allowed hosts and networks" "handles connection on" etc
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: is this for a home environment?
<qmanjr5> yes
<urlin2u> Roge152, I had synaptic crashing in oneric I found a fix for it what is your release your running?
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: in that case I wouldn't really bother about restricting via networks and hosts, because you probably only have a single subnet
<qmanjr5> Right.
<Roge152> 11.10 (non updated yet)
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: you need to useradd each account you want, and then give them an smbpasswd
<urlin2u> Roge152, hold on
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: man useradd and man smbpasswd :)
<qmanjr5> Huh
<Roge152> k
<qmanjr5> Kay
<qmanjr5> Can't i just login via the user I'm using on my Ubuntu box?
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: how many machines do you have? how many user accounts?
<battle_warrior> im realy not trying to be annoying, but it seems people are totally ignoring my question and yet answering others,  Once again i ask can someone help me find a solution for me to connect to my server box via local host, whenever i try to connect to it using putty it says connection refused... its ubuntu 10.4 im trying to connect to it via windows 7
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: yes, you can do that too
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: I have 2 other Windows boxes.
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: make sure you smbpasswd your user account then
<qmanjr5> Alright
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: Can you see the shares from your Windows machines?
<qmanjr5> No, not yet.
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: assuming you want go access files on your Ubuntu machine from Windows right?
<StepNjump> Is there a listing somewhere on the internet for most of all applications that run under CLI (or terminal) somewhere? I don't like the apps running under X much
<qmanjr5> Yes, that's what I want to do.
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: ok cool. Good news is it's pretty straight forward.
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: step 1 - edit smb.conf so that it has your shares
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: step 2 - set up your user/s with smbpasswd
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: I'm using gadmin. =3
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: you'll still need each user to have a valid smbpasswd
<qmanjr5> I just finished what I'm sharing
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: not sure if gadmin helps you with that
<qmanjr5> Can't I set that in gadmin too?
<qmanjr5> I think it does
<mukaibot> yeah, give it a shot
<jhon> hi salut
<qmanjr5> Alright, that part is done.
<qmanjr5> What now?
<jhon> french
<jhon> no french in room
<mukaibot> can you see the shares from your Windows machine? And get access denied / logon box?
<qmanjr5> Hold on, I'll go check. They're in a different room. :P
<qmanjr5> Where would they be under, "Network"?
<mukaibot> try rdesktop
<qmanjr5> Hmm?
<mukaibot> that will give you RDP access to your Windows machines
<qmanjr5> Oh
<jhon> bon je quitte
<mukaibot> unless they run homeless editions
<bazhang> jhon, #ubuntu-fr
<ouyes> what do you think about ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> ouyes, its the latest release
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: what options do I use for rdesktop?
<qmanjr5> I've never used it before.
<mukaibot> ah, never mind then
<mukaibot> figure it out for next time :)
<jhon> thanks bazhang
<qmanjr5> :P Alright
<ouyes> bazhang, I know man, I mean do you like it
<qmanjr5> I'll be right back then, gunna check the Windows machine
<mukaibot> it will be faster to go to the other room :)
<kazagistar> oy, how do I know if ubuntu installation has frozen? it has been "configuring target system" at the same spot in the progress bar for half an hour or so now
<bazhang> ouyes, sure; did you have a support question? chat is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<mukaibot> kazagistar: do you have a shell?
<kazagistar> mukaibot: ctrl+alt+f1 and I am there
<flowerpot> I just ran sudo service sshd and got sshd: unrecognized service.  But sshd is running!  How do I perform operations like start/stop with upstart if not via service?
<bazhang> kazagistar, installing the full ubuntu-desktop suite? something else
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: It says I don't have access.
<qmanjr5> But the Ubuntu box is listed.
<kazagistar> bazhang: newest 64 bit unity ubuntu, through the basic graphical installer
<StepNjump> what is a good free crm here on ubuntu
<bazhang> kazagistar, I'd give it a bit more time
<bazhang> StepNjump, free crm? such as?
<kazagistar> bazhang: when I tried to use the minimal installer earlier it froze while trying to establish a network connection, so I decided to try this way instead
<bazhang> kazagistar, the live cd? the alternate cd?
<qmanjr5> mukaibot?
<kazagistar> bazhang: livecd, dd'ed to an external
<bazhang> StepNjump, care to give an example?
<ouyes> bazhang, that is a support question, thing is I do not know if 11.10 is better than my 10.04, and what features does 11.10 have
<bazhang> !notes | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/11.10
<bazhang> ouyes, better is subjective, please dont poll here
<bazhang> !poll > ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: yeah, now on the Ubuntu box, smbpasswd for your user
<qmanjr5> I wasn't given a login box though
<qmanjr5> Just a not allowed.
<mukaibot> kazagistar: does "top" show you anything useful? That the process is still running?
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: you'll need to allow Listing
<mukaibot> err
<qmanjr5> Now, this would be so much easier if I knew what that meant
<mukaibot> browsing
<qmanjr5> That too.
<mukaibot> so in /etc/samba/smb.conf you need to add Browsable = yes
<mukaibot> not sure how you do that in the gadmin tool
<qmanjr5> It ahs a Tab for it :D
<kazagistar> mukaibot: the process is ubiquity, right?
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: There are a bunch of shares, right. And most of them have Browseable=yes
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: go to the one you want, and set browsable = yes
<qmanjr5> They already are.
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: ok good
<mukaibot> kazagistar: that does sound correct
<qmanjr5> so why is it still not showing on my Windows machines?
<mukaibot> is it showing up on your machines, or giving you access denied?
<qmanjr5> Access denied
<qmanjr5> but no login form
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: try restarting smbd (just to make sure gadmin applied the changes)
<mukaibot> qmanjr5: can you post your smb.conf somewhere?
<qmanjr5> SUre. If you tell me how to restart smbd
<mukaibot> sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: Reset. Shall I go check it?
<mukaibot> sure
<kazagistar> dunno, at this point, I have been at the same place on the progress bar for much much longer then it usually takes to install the whole OS... should I just try again or something?
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: same thing.
<qmanjr5> Rather
<qmanjr5> It said that it couldn't find the path
<qmanjr5> or something to that affect
<mukaibot> try entering the IP address of your Ubuntu box then. Sounds like you don't have DNS working..
<rallias> is there any sort of guide on how to write a simple DE with the likes of openbox?
<mukaibot> rallias: you're kidding right?
<rallias> mukaibot: absolutely not, I want a computer like the one in Person of Interest
<mukaibot> rallias: don't go saying that in #openbox!
<mukaibot> rallias: can you program in C++?
<rallias> Yeah
<mukaibot> kazagistar: try having a look at /var/log/syslog.1
<mukaibot> kazagistar: try having a look at /var/log/syslog
<mukaibot> rallias: I haven't seen Person of Interest, but maybe you can theme OpenBox?
<rallias> mukaibot is there a guide on how to do that?
<mukaibot> rallias: otherwise, have a look at the OpenBox code (it *is* open source you know ;)
<rallias> the problem with looking at the code is my programming is write only
<mukaibot> rallias: I don't know, but Google probably does
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to split nautilus into two vertical panes
<kaushal> just to copy from one window to another window
<Toph2> kaushal,,, F3
<kaushal> Toph2: and another 3 pane ?
<kaushal> is that possible ?
<Toph2> kaushal,,, i'm not sure about that
<kaushal> Toph2: thanks
<Toph2> np
<kazagistar> mukaibot: only thing that looks interesting is an ubiquity message "/usr/bin/casper-reconfigure: package 'gnome-panel-data' is not installed" occured, and then nothing until some messages about changing framebuffers to the terminal an hour later (nowish)
<qmanjr5> mukaibot: Whenever I enter my computer's IP, it brings me to my website. I have an apache server set up as well. Would that affect it?
<frybye> hi - how do I setup indicator-weather properly - to autostart with the pc etc..?
<qmanjr5> mukaibot? (sorry for being so impatient, someone is waiting fo rthie computer :P)
<brad87> there are too many NIGGERS in here
<qmanjr5> Whoa.
<brad87> dont i get banned for saying that?
<qmanjr5> Apparently not, though you should.
<brad87> i know, right
<bobb> SO OFFENSIVE
<nils_> maybe you were using it as a term of endearment?
<brad87> im not even racist
<bobb> duh
<kazagistar> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brad87> i just want to be banned
<frybye> anybody got some info on setting up the indicator-weather?
<brad87> yes, go into your indicator-weather control panel, and hit the set-up tab
<appleguru> how can I set up a PPTP VPN server on ubuntu that passes broadcast traffic both ways?
<brad87> goto the PPTP VPN control panel, and click the checkbox that says "send both ways"
<frybye> brad87: my problem ist to get the indicator-weather thing to auto-start with the pc -
<brad87> thr this command: indicator-weather --startwithpc
<bite> sudo apt-get unstinstall or sudo apt-get remove?
<brad87> both
<osmosis> whats the cmd to reconfigure a package?
<brad87> dpkg --reconfigure
<bite> brad87: which does what when?
<brad87> they both do the same
<auk> Why does it seem as though after a while of using Ubuntu, all my icons and graphics seems to "Degrade"?
<frybye> brad87: thanks - one happy Nigg*
<auk> Well, I'm actually on Linuxmint,      BUT in the past of using Ubuntu, this happens.
<brad87> because ubuntu has an expiry date, it slowly sours, just like milk and yogurt
<bite> brad87: they're absolutely identical?
<auk> !language | Frybye
<ubottu> Frybye: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brad87> yep, same as apples and oranges
<nivyaj> what's a mail program similar to outlook for ubuntu?
<bite> brad87: how would i remove packages assoicated, the dependencies?
<brad87> format and clean-install
<auk> I've never really cared all too much about this since I was using an old machine and decided to stop using gnome all together.
<mukaibot> nivyaj: why would you want anything like Outlook?!?!!?!?
<xangua> nivyaj: thunderbird is the default mail client now
<zykotick9> nivyaj: thunderbird from mozilla, or evolution for gnome
<nivyaj> mukaibot:  I LOVE OUTLOOK
<mukaibot> nivyaj: Evolution is more like Outlook
<auk> Now that I'm using an all exciting new computer. THIS MATTERS to me now.        I'm so sad my icons downgrades. :S
<brad87> if you want outlook, pirate xp and use outlook
<nivyaj> Ok, thanks guys
<mukaibot> nivyaj: good luck!
<brad87> keep your linux partition in a fridge when not in use, this will keep it looking better, longer
<pangolin> brad87: Clearly you are trying to elicit some sort of reaction from the ops. I suggest you /msg ubottu !guidelines and read them before you get banned
<brad87> white power!
<mukaibot> pangolin: I think he just wants some attention
<auk> nivyaj: Thunderbird does the job.
<auk> Thanks pangolin. I bet it's that same frybye fool I don't like.
<wenxiang> d
<wenxiang>  
<wenxiang>  
<wenxiang>  
<wenxiang>  
<FloodBot1> wenxiang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auk> nivyaj: Wait, what email service you're using? Hotmail would make you pay to login to use an email client. (I never tested with Outlook, but I can only assume).
<mukaibot> auk: Hotmail is free
<mukaibot> auk: you can use ActiveSync with it :D
<bobb> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble installing a .iso file onto a usb flashdrive. I'm using the livecd's included software: Make Startup Disk. Right now, it will install Ubuntu 11.10i386, so I want to change it to Fedora. So I downloaded a Fedora livecd .iso, pressed the "Other..." button, selected a Fedora .iso, and confirm. But, it still is going to install Ubuntu, and not not Fedora. What do I do?
<mukaibot> auk: just like Gmail
<auk> Thunderbird for Email is really nice. Check it out in Ubuntu's Software manager.            OR run this command: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<auk> mukaibot: I know to use hotmail is free. But it's not free to use inside thunderbird.
<bobb> Not to sound like a traitor
<mukaibot> auk: sure it is
<auk> Well, then thunderbird is something you're lookiing for then. If you can do that for free.
<xangua> bobb: that tool is only for ubuntu, use unetbootin instead
<selite> I have an unrelated problem, however any help is appreciated. My sony vaio charger makes a strange noise and it won't charge my laptop. Is it dead?
<xangua> auk: hotmail supports free pop since two years ago
<Yourname`> Hello. Does anyone have knowledge of AWstats and Webmin on Ubuntu? I get this error: The logfile analysis command /usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl was not found on your system. Maybe AWStats is not installed, or your module configuration is incorrect - after installing awstats by webmin.
<bobb> xangu: I'll try it out
<auk> xangua: Ewww, I hate pop.            imap > pop...
<mukaibot> selite: yeah, sounds like it is dead
<zykotick9> !webmin | Yourname`
<ubottu> Yourname`: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<selite> mukaibot: Thank you.
<auk> Pfft, free POP is M$'s excuse to free up some diskspace on their mail server in some way.
<Yourname`> zykotick9: Thanks
<auk> I'm sure of it.
<auk> Or at least think that's it.
<mukaibot> selite: Don't try to repair it! They are dangerous!
<fellayaboy> Whats the difference between vpn and ssh
<selite> mukaibot: No, I just wanted to make sure. I will get a new one.
<auk> Because POP will send you all the emails, and then remove whatever you received from email server.
<nils_> auk: don't be ridiculous. It doesn't run on real hardware, it's all in the cloud, dude.
<mukaibot> selite: ok good!
<xangua> auk: they keep copy of your emal if you set it on the preferences
<fellayaboy> I use ssh alot but never used vpn
<whoever> Yourname`: what are the permissons on that log file maybe those arn wrong
<auk> xangua: Hmm, I've neevr seen such an option before, I'll look into that. Thanks.
<bite> How do i install java on linux?
<xangua> that option is by default also auk
<bite> ubuntu, to be specific.
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: VPN connects you to a network (ie, you get an IP on that network), ssh is just a one-to-one connection between two devices. Both are encrypted
<Yourname`> whoever: What log file?
<auk> bite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java             <---- There you go.
<bite> thanks auk
<bite> but do i need the jdk or jre?
<xangua> bite: you can install openjdk from repositories, i don¿t know if java is still on ubuntu repos; you can also download it from java.com and install it manually
<auk> bite: JRE.  Java runtime.                  JDK = Java Development Kit.
<fellayaboy> Ooh so with vpn i get an ip address from that network so wgen i browse the internet im using that public.ip address...the remotes..?
<bite> auk: JRE it is then.
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: it depends how your routing is set up
<fellayaboy> Hmm
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: typically no
<auk> xangua: You suggested JDK because it would come with both?
<fellayaboy> Hmm
<auk> Most dev stuff seems to come with both anyway.
<fellayaboy> Still so confused
<nils_> fellayaboy: that depends on how you set it up. I have a vpn with a remote location so I can access that private network, still use my regular ISP to go online but I could also use a gateway on that network
<whoever> Yourname`: /var/log/
<xangua> auk: i suggested OpenJDK
<Yourname`> whoever: What does the log file have to do with awstats?
<bite> auk: JDK is strictly for development, yes?
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: if your goal is to change your IP address for websites, a proxy is probably a better choice
<Yourname`> whoever: Because when I installed it via webmin, I don't see awstats.pl installed at all :S
<fellayaboy> I see
<auk> fellayaboy: VNC is just some fancy cool remote desktop thingy (An alternative since RDP for window-ish systems sucks).
<auk> bite: And for people interested in creating java programs.
<mukaibot> auk: I don't think we're talking about VNC
<auk> OH VPN.
<whoever> Yourname`: well i ausmed it was all there try to install the mod manually, honestly I haven't used webmin in years
<auk> Ah, gotcha.
<mukaibot> auk: :)
<bite> auk: very well then, thanks.
<fellayaboy> So with a vpn.its like connecting to the shared folders
<mukaibot> not quite
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: there are several types of VPNs
<whoever> Yourname`: maybe you need to just install the modual again
<Yourname`> whoever: Thanks. I installed it via webmin first, then did an apt-get and that's when I saw awstats.pl, but even when I put the path to awstats.pl in the webmin module config, it still doesn't show..
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: but they all do the same thing; connect you to a network
<fellayaboy> Its like ita physically connected to tje network where i can access the resources such as shared folders
<auk> Doesn't VPN feature already exists in Ubuntu, to just set it up along with your normal wifi/wired internet configurations (GUI) or you're trying to like SSH VNC it?
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: yes
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: shared folders, printers, internal websites...etc
<fellayaboy> Ohhhhhh
<fellayaboy> I want total privacy while on the net....
<mukaibot> fellayaboy: that's not possible :)
<fellayaboy> I heard von ca
<mukaibot> von ca?
<needhelp23323> hello everyone , im having problem installing openssh-server on ubuntu netbook edition
<whoever> Yourname`: is awstats depmecated, those mods don't allways work, when i used webmin few of the mods worked as described
<nils_> fellayaboy: maybe you are looking for something like TOR?
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: what's the issue?
<fellayaboy> Sorry i heard can protect u..its better than tor i heard
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827194/
<Yourname`> whoever: Ah ok, I'm trying to find something like awstats for webmin. Do you recommend anything that works?
<fellayaboy> Sites like the piratebay use a vpn i heard and if u browse to share files i should use a vpn i heard
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: what have you done? LOL
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: nothing
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: lol...
<auk> fellayaboy: VPN basiclly is this:                Point to point connection.        It will feel as though you're part of a network from another side of the world (REMOTE).       And you can share files between computers  as if you're reaally on the other side of the world.         Many people use VPN as a proxy server.
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<whoever> Yourname`: personaly i think webmin is just another layer of crap when the modual can be implemented to almost any server
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827207/
<mukaibot> auk: VPN and Proxy are not the same
<holstein> needhelp23323: what version is that? are the repos still up?.. i think the 10.10 ones are down..
<pangolin> mukaibot: run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade , then try to install openssh again
<whoever> Yourname`: does it hAve to be webmin
<nils_> fellayaboy: well you could have a vpn into a network with some obscure foreign provider that doesn't give your details away, there are services for that. However that's beyond the scope of this channel.
<needhelp23323> holstein: its 10.04
<auk> mukaibot: Pretty much is in the way people uses it.     (As it achieves the same effect as if you wanted proxy).
<Yourname`> whoever: Not really lol
<fellayaboy> What channel can i go to to discuss that
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: do what pangolin suggests
<Yourname`> whoever: I have one default virtual host where all my domains point to as a parking page, wanna be able to see how many unique hits each domain name gets, etc.
<pangolin> mukaibot: heh sorry, thanks for seeing my mistake :)
<needhelp23323> pangolin: someone already told me that , it didnt help
<pangolin> needhelp23323: ok try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> yeah, or refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages needhelp23323 , and report additional errors
<ProGimp> Hello, Is there any possible websites Motion Graphics are posted using made in Ubuntu
<ProGimp> ?
<fellayaboy> Ok so how can i setup a vpn with two ubintu os?
<needhelp23323> pangolin: 0 upgraded , 0 newly installed
<fellayaboy> I want that remote local feature
<pangolin> needhelp23323: hmm, sudo apt-get -f install (hopefully it will fic the broken depends)
<pangolin> fix*
<fellayaboy> It would be nice to have a griup of my pcs to be on the same network
<jiffe1> anyone know of any updated ubuntu certified professional reading material?
<whoever> Yourname`: try doing it this way, i think the webmin ui is a Pos For the most part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AWStats
<needhelp23323> pangolin: doesnt work
<bobb> xangu: Thank you, unetbootin worked great
<holstein> needhelp23323: whats the exact error and way its not working?
<Yourname`> whoever: Taking a look now, hold up (thanks btw)
<needhelp23323> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827194/
<whoever> Yourname`: the other thing  I came across is logiholic
<holstein> needhelp23323: did you check that link i pasted? you can try fixing in synaptic as well
<whoever> Yourname`: yw
<acerimmer> ProGimp: deviant art?
<auk> Haiiii ProGimp.
<flowerpot> Is there an easy way to completely purge an installed program after you've installed it from source without using a package manager?
<needhelp23323> holstein: what thats does
<whoever> Yourname`: whats server are you runnin' apache, lightty?
<auk> flowerpot: Source uninstall with 'make uninstall'.
<ProGimp> Yeah I have search in Deviantart but I coudn't find one that are been using Ubuntu
<flowerpot> auk, would you run that from the same directory where you run /.configure and make etc?
<needhelp23323> holstein: sorry kinda new to linux , idk what it tells me to do
<auk> flowerpot: Exactly.
<holstein> needhelp23323: check it out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages ... its in the menu "fix broken packages". it literaly cant hurt
<flowerpot> auk, didn't know about that!  thanks.
<auk> flowerpot: You're welcome :3
<Yourname`> whoever: apache2. Oh, also, this awstats doesn't detect new domains coming in to it, does it? Because when I register domains, I point ns to it and they all go to default /var/www and that's when I want awstats to see that requests for newdomain.com are coming in and it needs to start putting it all together. Anything like that?
<pangolin> holstein: i think the problem is that openssh-server is looking for an older version of a openssh-client than is available in the repo, looks like a bug report is needed.
<holstein> maybe.. its working for my lucis servers though
<holstein> lucid*
<mukaibot> pangolin: holstein; reckon uninstalling openssh-client; apt-get install openssh-server would fix it?
<acerimmer> ProGimp: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=16 & http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 & http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<pangolin> mukaibot: worth a shot
<holstein> mukaibot: i was thinking that would be a good idea too
<holstein> needhelp23323: ^^
<macer1> hello :3 I have problems with hard drive at my dedicated server. smart => http://paste.ubuntu.com/827240/ - is it dead :/ ?
<needhelp23323> holstein: wheres synpatic
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: try this: sudo apt-get remove openssh-client ; sudo apt-get install open-sshserver
<holstein> needhelp23323: its in the menu, but try ^^
<mukaibot> shit,sorry, typo in that last bit
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: try this: sudo apt-get remove openssh-client ; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: k ill try
<macer1> there are input/output errors everywhere
<mukaibot> macer1: back up your data QUICKLY!
<macer1> damn it :D
<macer1> I rebooted to recovery and backuped
<macer1> to external ftp
<macer1> first running fsck
<whoever> Yourname`: don't know i haven't used it in a while, i am currently  not useing any analizer, i just found another analazer http://www.jawstats.com/demo
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: hahaha it WORKS !
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: Yeah! Points to me!
<Yourname`> whoever: Great, thanks!
<flowerpot> auk, what if I'm installing a ruby program from source? e.g. rubygems.  it seems to be installed via a ruby script...
<macer1> what now :D
<pangolin> mukaibot: nice job. needhelp23323 glad you got it working.
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: 100 points
<mukaibot> lol - it's a team effort
<mukaibot> glad you got it working
<mukaibot> macer1: replace the disk
<macer1> ymmm
<needhelp23323> hm, so i dont really need the client :P ?
<macer1> it is OVH job to do it :D
<mukaibot> SMART is pretty useless. Once it detects an error, the drive is just about dead.
<auk> flowerpot: Then you may have to refer to their:         ruby    (installer softwarename)     --help           or something similar that would give you an uninstall option.
<ProGimp> hey anyone have tried installing Adobe Premiere in Ubuntu? I love to know before will install it
<flowerpot> auk, i see.
<auk> Or installer command  --help
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: you do need the client, removing it allowed apt-get to install the correct version, along with the server
<bazhang> ProGimp, check the appdb
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: somehow the installer got confused.
<bazhang> !appdb | ProGimp
<ubottu> ProGimp: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> ProGimp, then /join #winehq
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: this is the tutorial i need to setup the server ? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/setup-openssh-server-on-ubuntu-linux/
<macer1> well the errors started when
<macer1> I was deleting 1tb of old backups :3
<whoever> Yourname`: what about phpadmin , is there some loging implimination in there that willl give the staes your Looking for
<Yourname`> whoever: A few years ago, I remember using awstats with it lol
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: you're probably good to go now
<mukaibot> if you could apt-get install it, it should be running for you
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: to test this, type: telnet localhost 22 - if you get a blank screen, it's working
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: yeah.. as i said im new to linux how do i connect my ssh server from my other computer
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: you'll need to configure your router / firewall if you want to access your computer externally
<whoever> Yourname`: ya its just weird that what should woulk doesn't. is there a confg io in /etc or  one of the apache configs
<mukaibot> is your other computer on the same network?
<mukaibot> and what OS does it run?
<pooky> if I log into my machine remotely
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: it downloaded putty client to it
<pooky> how can I enable a vpn connection configured in network manager?
<macer1> Bug #550559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550559 in linux (Ubuntu) "hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550559
<macer1> affects me *click*
<whoever> Yourname`: checkout, this atleast talkS about the config http://maestric.com/doc/ubuntu/awstats
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: ok, so you enter your Ubuntu IP address into Putty (unless you have DNS)
<Yourname`> whoever: Ohh??? one sec!!
<Yourname`> niceee
<macer1> looks like a software problem...
<whoever> Yourname`: what is it man ..
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: it doesnt seems to work
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: theres a firewall on ubuntu ?
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: can you ping your Ubuntu computer?
<osmosis> needhelp23323, all you have to do to setup an shh server is   sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<mukaibot> osmosis: We've just done that :)
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: i tried to ping it says request timed out
<defrancisco2> hello
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: ok, so this is the issue you'll need to resolve first
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: are you pinging via IP address?
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: yup
<mukaibot> hmm, I didn't think there was a firewall on by default :|
<xangua> mukaibot: it is not On by defaul
<mukaibot> can you ping your Windows computer from Ubuntu?
<macer1> any help with this?
<DinoMuffin> ubuntu shouldn't brr blocking ICMP on a default install
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: im connected to the internet from the ubuntu from the android wireless hotspot
<mukaibot> needhelp23323: did you switch the firewall on?
<DinoMuffin> be*
<DinoMuffin> it's probably a network issue
<mukaibot> xangua: Yeah, that's for confirming that
<Yourname`> whoever: I think I'm gonna go with jawstats :)
<mukaibot> xangua: * thank you for confirming that :)
<whoever> Yourname`: less fuss no muss?
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: can u message me with my nick at the first because im getting confused :P
<Yourname`> whoever: Haha, it's awstats + web 2.0 = who can say no? :)
<needhelp23323> mukaibot: idk how to switch the firewall on because im new to ubuntu
<ubu_noob> Help I run "uname -m" in the terminal and i get i686 is this a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu os?
<bakis> what's the binary for system settings?
<pangolin> ubu_noob: 32bit
<whoever> Yourname`: well thats a good reason  haha, awstats hasn't gotten there yet. and Ie never will
<DinoMuffin> needhelp23323: what is your network topology? Specifically, where is your server connected in relation to your computer?
<ubu_noob> pangolin: are 32bit ubuntu systems more stable than 64bit systems?
<macer1> ubu_noob: no
<DinoMuffin> wow, I'm getting some major lag on this server all the sudden
<macer1> ubu_noob: if your hardware can run 64-bit os, it is always better to use 64-bit :P
<auk> ubu_noob: Note, that does not tell you the TRUE architecture of your HARDWARE. Only the SOFTWARE (The kind of architecture of the Ubuntu/Linux system you are currently using).
<bakis> by that i mean i'm trying to open system settings with dmenu... where can i find it?
<macer1> another problem here
<macer1> a lot of spam in logs
<macer1> WTF is this?: ntop[3464]:   **WARNING** packet truncated (20338->8232)
<macer1> a 100's of messages like that in /var/log/syslog
<ubu_noob> Dang, Cause i have a 64bit windows 7 on my laptop and when i needed to install (dual boot) ubuntu i heard that the 32bit was more stable so thats the one i installed but i was hoping i messed up and installed the 64bit ubuntu which i kinda want know. but i dont want to have to reinstall everything
<auk> macer1: That means that packet is not 100%.          You only got SOME OF IT.          TRUNCATED means you've reached some KIND of LIMIT,    and then it slices off anymore that would've exceeded such limit.
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> but why
<auk> Example:        I can only make an 8 character password.     I used:     dreamcaster for a password.       BUT dreamcas      <------ Becomers the password.               TER     is TRUNCATED.
<auk> So that's why it's a WARNING.
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> o.O
<macer1> but why in server logs ;p
 * macer1 going sleep
<macer1> 05:03 am here...
<macer1> :P
<bakis> does anyone use i3 that can tell me how to access ubuntu's system settings?
<jiffe1> does the lpi-199 exam even exist anymore ?
 * macer1 is now AFK
<goddard> do i need ipp?
<Yourname`> whoever: Offbeat question, you know how it says root@w422-server:~# as my shell prompt. How can I change that hostname everywhere?
<whoever> Yourname`: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<zykotick9> !hostname | Yourname`
<ubottu> Yourname`: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<whoever> Yourname`: so it is done in .bashrc so i gave you a link to hopefully explaine it
<Yourname`> Thanks zykotick9 and whoever
<whoever> Yourname`: now if you just want to change your hostname  look at /etc/hostname
<zykotick9> whoever: as ubottu mentions, it's REALLY important if you edit /etc/hostname to edit /etc/hosts at the same time!  sudo breaks if they don't match.
<Yourname`> zykotick9: I first edited /etc/hosts and then modified /etc/hostname
<zykotick9> Yourname`: i see the factoid gives an order, i've never had an issue with the order... so long as you got both ;)
<motherbrain> I am looking into biometric stuff and am curious what is the proof that no 2 finger prints are the same or how did they know that finger prints are unique / 1 out of 64 billion people unique
<zykotick9> !ot > motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain, please see my private message
<webnet> hi all. been a while since i hit the chat. missed it lol
<urlin2u> motherbrain, simple statistics I suspect, 2500 hetid demographics diverse gives a + or - of 3%, works for elections. :D
<urlin2u> hits*
<motherbrain> well , I didn't know how they came up with the 64 billion number... maybe they are basing it on the fact The genetic code in DNA gives general orders on the way skin should form in a developing fetus,
<webnet> ubottu !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<webnet> dang forgot the commands... anyone remember where the list of commands is? all the stuff like !ot and !language etc te
<osmosis> how come  httpd -S  doesnt work
<zykotick9> !bot | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | osmosis Sorry this is just one of my fav factoids, and you used the key words ;)
<ubottu> osmosis Sorry this is just one of my fav factoids, and you used the key words ;): Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<damo22> anyone want to ninjam? i have a server running
<webnet> zykotick9, thank you! :D
<osmosis> apache2ctl -S
<osmosis> Syntax error on line 52 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default-ssl:
<osmosis> SSLCertificateKeyFile: file '/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key' does not exist or is empty
<mukaibot> damo22: what is ninjam?
<webnet> !cuss
<webnet> !cuss is <reply> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<webnet> hmm. that didnt work. oh well im done tinkering with that. lol
<webnet> !cuss
<webnet> ubottu !cuss
<damo22> .py printf("hello")
<webnet> oh ubottu pms coolio...
<damo22> !calc 1+1
<osmosis> what am I missing?   sudo mount /dev/vdb5 mydir ...   mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<MD0h0h> can someone teamviewer in and help me try to recover a raid?
<damo22> MD0h0h: ok
<yarrak>                            __
<yarrak>     I LIKE LINUX AND     .'  `.
<yarrak>    GETTING KICKED IN --- |a_a  |
<yarrak>   THE BALLS AND FACE     \<_)__/
<yarrak>                          /(   )\
<FloodBot1> yarrak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webnet> troll im assuming?
<JermBob>      YARRAK LIKES         .'  `.
<JermBob>      BALLS            --- |a_a  |
<JermBob>                           \<_)__/
<FloodBot1> JermBob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JermBob> haha
<webnet> JermBob, hahahahaha!!!
<JermBob> haha that was choice
<webnet> i think that was worth the warning from floodbot eh JermBob ?
<webnet> :P
<JermBob> haha yup
<JermBob> awww
<JermBob> sorry
<kaen> so, dia (and handful of other programs) are displaying serious rendering glitches. specifically, dia doesn't show the diagram display area at all.
<kaen> I figured it was a library error, so I set LD_DEBUG=libs and this is the output: http://pastebin.com/Nc0AkN67
<kaen> of LD_DEBUG=libs dia 2>&1 | grep error
<kaen> any idea what libs I should rebuild/reinstall or what other actions might solve these errors?
<kaen> oh, and 11.10 x86_64
<hex20dec> Hey everyone, I need some help. I by accident executed chmod -R 777 on my phpmyadmin folder and now I can't access it. How do I restore it to it's normal permissions?
<Mixxit> after i install ubuntu text only what can i drop the ram to?
<Mixxit> 64?
<holstein> hex20dec: i would probably try to chown as root... sudo -s then work on it
<holstein> Mixxit: i would leave as much as possible... depends on what you are doing if 64 or 128 will work for you
<jwh1981> Mixxit: The lowest Ive been able to *run* Ubuntu/Debian at is 40MB
<Mixxit> ok
<Mixxit> i just want it for a very simple cronjob
<webnet> hex20dec, ??? 777 should give ANYONE permission to do anything to it...
<jwh1981> Mixxit: Id imagine 64 is perfectly fine, just make sure you give it 256MB+ of swap to be safe
<Mixxit> okies
<Mixxit> thanks!
<hex20dec> Tell me about it.
<hex20dec> And that is why I need to restore it.
<hex20dec> So, how would I go about restoring it?
<jwh1981> Mixxit: Welcome.
<J7> I need help with my microphone. it works, but it's extremely quiet and I have the levels turned all the way up
<hex20dec> "Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!"
<hex20dec> This is the message my phpmyadmin is outputting.
<webnet> ok so do sudo chmod 755
<webnet> hex20dec,
<webnet> that was for you
<hex20dec> Yeah, thanks. But I'm just curious, is there a way to restore permissions to it's ealier point?
<hex20dec> Because all of the files just changed to 777
<Vexiant> J7, sudo pulseaudio --kill
<Vexiant> rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.asound*
<Vexiant> sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<hex20dec> Because of the recursive
<Vexiant> in terminal
<Vexiant> signout and then sign back in
<webnet> did you use -R hex20dec ?
<Vexiant> type: alsamixer         into terminal
<hex20dec> Yes.
<webnet> ok
<hex20dec> webnet
<webnet> so then chmod -R 755
<webnet> those are default permissions right?
<webnet> iirc
<hex20dec> I sure do hope so.
<hex20dec> And thanks.
<webnet> hex20dec, yep see if it works dont thank me yet :P
<hex20dec> Lol.
<hex20dec> Yeah.
<hex20dec> I'll let you know in a sec.
<webnet> cool
<hex20dec> Yup, you were correct.
<J7> Vexiant, I typed the wrong password for sudo and now it won't let me do anything, how do I redo it?
<hex20dec> 755 is the default.
<Vexiant> Close terminal and reopen it
<J7> I tried that
<Vexiant> Can you output the error?
<Vexiant> pastebin it or something if you can, J7
<J7> Vexiant, E: core-util.c: Home directory /home/***** not ours.
<J7> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: Permission denied
<Vexiant> Log out and come back
<J7> ok brb
<Vexiant> Ok
<Vexiant> Now don't type the wrong password this time, J7 :P
<J7> yea yea
<J7> still saying the same thing
<CactusWiZaRd> damn it
<J7> I'm sure I typed it in correctly
<CactusWiZaRd> Ubuntu has changed A LOT
<Vexiant> If your password isn't working, that's not my problem. Anyhow, you can figure that out later
<Vexiant> so
<Vexiant> just type alsamixer
<Vexiant> into terminal
<FloodBot1> Vexiant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vexiant> It shouldn't require sudo
<J7> done, Vexiant
<Vexiant> Did it work?
<J7> yes
<Vexiant> Alright, good luck with the password issue. I have no idea about passwords
<J7> ok thanks
<hex20dec> Vexiant let's roll.
<Vexiant> Lets
<mukaibot> Does any one have thoughts on OpenLDAP vs other LDAP servers?
<djQuery> trying to install on my wifes gigabyt ga-ma790x-ud4p and the network card doesnt seem to be detected
<djQuery> I know it used to work when booted off the CD but not anymore.
<djQuery> says that the cable is disconnected
<mukaibot> djQuery: do you have any 'eth' devices in "ifconfig -a"
<lwq1996> ok guys i got a little puzzle, when i try to play songs on youtube with ubuntu its worse than trying to play them on windows 95
<CactusWiZaRd> lwq1996: have u checked the sound card settings?
<mukaibot> djQuery: do you have any 'eth' devices in "ifconfig -a"
<djQuery> sorry
<djQuery> mukaibot: sorry going between machines 2nd
<lwq1996> not really, i read online that it might be plugins but i installed flash a while back
<Syron> if the video actually loads then the plugin is detected, so that's probably not it as long as the plugin is fairly recent
<CactusWiZaRd> lwq1996: I had the same issue with... Don't recall the version now, was like v.6 or something like that, and back then it was because of the soundcard
<lwq1996> it works its just really choppy and glitchy
<djQuery> mukaibot: yes I have a carth listed there
<lwq1996> im running v 10 i think
<mukaibot> djQuery: try replacing the cable then
<mukaibot> djQuery: the network card is detected
<mukaibot> I gtg, good luck!
<CactusWiZaRd> lwq1996: i recommend checking the soundcard, and if there's nothing, just try to find the correct drivers
<lwq1996> ive had it installed on this computer before a while back and didnt have any problem could it be that its a wubi install
<CactusWiZaRd> lwq1996: naah, don't think so
<CactusWiZaRd> but it's possible
<lwq1996> how do i get to the soundcard from desktop
<holstein> if the sound issues are isolated to youtube, i might explore flash/graphics drivers
<CactusWiZaRd> hm, I think I'll change from mobile to wlan, brb ->
<lwq1996> its not really traditional flash its using its like gnash or something like that
<om4rezz> om4rezz:
<om4rezz> om4rezz:
<MestreLion> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<holstein> lwq1996: that would be another great place to start... isolate the audio device and drivers by playing audio successfully in some other way, then move on to flash i say
<lwq1996> ok will try, i may be back with more questions since im still a newb
<omar> hello guys
<omar> hellloooo
<Syron> I don't want to put down gnash.. especially since I'm not familiar with it, but you can try adding the official flash plugin to %HOME/.mozilla/plugins to see if that speeds things up, assuming you're running firefox
<Syron> just as an experiment.. if you're currently not using it
<mohsinhijazee> if a package is available (say redmine) its better to do via apt-get or do a custom install? Pros and cons?
<Syron> it is better, if it's available. It is proprietary, so I wasn't sure.
<webnet> mohsinhijazee,  apt-get has pros in the fact that it is GUARUNTEED to be stable
<mohsinhijazee> webnet: and what about the schema/data that would be already there in case of upgrades? Works smooth?
<webnet> but, if you are looking for bleedeng edge features do a custom from a deb or build it
<mohsinhijazee> webnet: I guess that would be handled by Rails migrations.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<motherbrain> if I wanted to start creating another programming language (i.e a compiler or interpreter) where should I start what programs/tools should I use and books should I read?
<webnet> lotuspsychje, its nighttime where i am! :D
<bigtom21485> anyone had issues with google music?
<lotuspsychje> webnet: good evening for u :p
<webnet> motherbrain, i contemplated the same, but decided against it because of the work involved....
<djQuery> installing on a gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p and it says that the network cable is diconnected. I have checked the connections and they are all good but no lights on the nic
<webnet> lotuspsychje, :D thanx!
<goddard> motherbrain: any reason why you wanna do that?
<bigtom21485> djQuery: ubuntu might now have drivers for your nix right out of the box
<bigtom21485> djquery: *might not
<lotuspsychje> motherbrain: you need a visual basic lookalike for ubuntu my guess?
<djQuery> bigtom21485: it worked last wek from the same live cd
<bigtom21485> djquery: have you tried reseating the card in your box?
<djQuery> bigtom21485: it is builtin
<motherbrain> ya, well I have read thru the dragon book on compiler design... was curious how one would go about creating a new langauage what tools / programs did people use to create the compilers for c/c++ or other major languages?
<ejv> don't you think that's outside the scope of Ubuntu support, just a tad bit motherbrain? :)
<bigtom21485> djquery: does your ubuntu know that the nic is there?
<djQuery>  according to this is should work right away https://friendly.ubuntu.com/11.10/Gigabyte%20Technology%20Co.,%20Ltd./GA-MA790X-UD4P/A:BRvp:GsM:BEG:CUb:B9J/
<djQuery> ejv: ifcongig - a lists it
<ejv> pardon me?
<Mixxit> hmm just finished installing text only but its just black when it boots
<lotuspsychje> ejv: maybe he's looking for ubuntu packages
<bigtom21485> djquery: i don't know. sorry :-(
<bigtom21485> djquery: have you tried google music yet?
<lotuspsychje> ejv: arent there packages to invent/programming?
<ubu_noob> HELP! does anyone know if the computer bios are different or language specific? for example a computer with windows starter (spanish), or a windows 7 are the bios going to be the same?
<soapee01_> djQuery if it's a the same livecd that worked last week, it's probably a h/w issue (since there's no way the s/w changed).
<ejv> build-essential meta package comes to mind, perhaps start with that
<goddard> how can i setup my printer deamon to services to only start when the printer is plugged in?
<soapee01_> well, excluding bit rot and scratches. verify the cd
<djQuery> yes it is, just booted out of XP where same card was working fine
<djQuery> soapee01_: ^^^^
<lotuspsychje> !info build-essential | Motherbrain
<ubottu> Motherbrain: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<goddard> motherbrain: most the time that kind of stuff is taught in college but i am sure you could get all the info you need from straight web tutorials
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<soapee01_> djQuery: <soapee01_> well, excluding bit rot and scratches. verify the cd
<lotuspsychje> ejv: tnx for the name mate
<djQuery> is there a method to determine what driver it is using?
<CactusWiZaRd> hmm...
<djQuery> installed now nolonger using the cd
<osmosis> how do I fix  ureadahead-other  error on boot?
<soapee01_> djQuery trying to think of an easier way than lsmod
<lotuspsychje> djQuery; lspci and look for network
<goddard> cds are old school
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i disable touchpad, when i'm using usb-mouse?
<soapee01_> djQuery that would be the easiest way, find the module (via google), and run `lsmod |grep -i moduleGoogleReturned`
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> goddard: too bad many old boxes can't boot from usb yet :p
<goddard> lotuspsychje: what :D hah
<soapee01_> djQuery and see if it's there. if not modprobe it, and then you may be in for some /etc/udev/rules.d stuff (or /etc/modprobe)
<urlin2u> CactusWiZaRd, on my netbook it is just fn-f7 key propmt, have you looked in the manual for information that make this a simple task, or on the web?
<mcurran> Anybody else have mplayer freeze up if playing audio from say uTube and then swiching back to a file .mp3 in nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> CactusWizard: maybe you can modify stuff in BIOS usb mouse to BIOS instead of Os
<bigtom21485> soapee01_: why would google music not see my 3600 mp3's? it only sees 263 and only syncs 5.
<urlin2u> CactusWiZaRd, this fn-f7 on my acer d250 works in windows and linux pretty cool really. :D
<soapee01_> bigtom21485 why would you ask me directly? I don't use google music?
<CactusWiZaRd> urlin2u: well, maybe it works with my acer t4830 too, then
<bigtom21485> its really aggrivating no one seems to know.
<damo22> anyone know how to force mdadm to add a previously failed disk to an array to recover the data?
<damo22> http://pastebin.com/Q98Zrmui
<urlin2u> CactusWiZaRd, that would be awesome eh, giver a try sometimes it takes a couple of tries.
<CactusWiZaRd> urlin2u: thanks, it worked :D forgot that command
 * soapee01_ sighes #ubuntu needs a bot with ~take-a-number like #freeswitch....
<lotuspsychje> can a user recommend packages to ubuntu's official repos?
<urlin2u> CactusWiZaRd, cool I like simple answers for my simple mind. :D
<yitz_> Alright. I'm using grub 1.98-1ubuntu13. I installed Ubuntu onto a system, grabbed a disk image and deployed the image to a handful of boxes. On some, everything (well, GRUB-wise) worked fine. On other boxes, though, boot fails at GRUB. I'll ...
<yitz_> ... either get no output of a half-screen of GRUB repeated over and over. Ubuntu LiveCD->Rescue->Reinstall GRUB on the disk fixes it... but /boot and the MBR don't change between the original image and the GRUB-reinstall version. What's changing? ...
<yitz_> ... How do I get GRUB to drop in?
<FloodBot1> yitz_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo22> if i have a raid5 array made up of 5 disks, and only 3 are active, can i still recover the data?
<lotuspsychje> !info extundelete | damo22
<ubottu> damo22: extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-1 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 168 kB
<CactusWiZaRd> urlin2u: me too, it's been 3 years since I used Ubuntu last time, so... a bit lost
<urlin2u> !grub > yitz_
<ubottu> yitz_, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> !extundelete | damo22
<rickrudedude> i have a laptop with the broadcom 4313 wireless chipset.  i want to boot into and install ubuntu, but once i do i will be without an internet connection.  can anybody tell me where to get the needed package so that i can put it on a cd key to install?
<lotuspsychje> oops
<zykotick9> !broadcom | rickrudedude
<ubottu> rickrudedude: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<damo22> where can i get support on raid arrays?
<urlin2u> yitz_, you may need to chroot in to the OS and run reload commands check that grub wiki about this.
<lotuspsychje> rickrudedude: you could try to add cd to software centre and find the driver from there
<buhman> http://sprunge.us/YfWY ; how do I tell apt-get that I want to not-remove lzma but do a dist-upgrade anyway?
<yitz_> urlin2u: The curious thing is a LiveCD resuce boot with the installer fixxes things but I can't figure out what it changes
<lotuspsychje> !raid | damo22
<ubottu> damo22: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<urlin2u> yitz_, chroot from a live ubuntu cd.
<yitz_> urlin2u: Yes. I did that. It makes the machine bootable. But it doesn't help me out much; I'd like to make things work without having to boot a live cd after dumping in the image.
<rickrudedude> hmm, is there a way to bake in the drivers into a bootable live usb drive?
<rickrudedude> this a driver for the broadcom 4313
<urlin2u> yitz_, a clone with clonezilla will work with the same partition probably, clonezilla saves the mbr, just sort of guessing through the limited info here.
<wiggmpk> I have a pretty specific question, Is it possible to partition and install ubuntu on a software raid (striped raid) and install Windows 7 on 1 of the software partitions (I know this is about Windows, but it's hard to google something so specific and I need somewhere to start looking)
<lotuspsychje> rickrudedude: maybe aptoncd could do it
<yitz_> urlin2u: I've been pulling the MBR out and restoring it seperately from the parition tables. I compared the MBR of the image and the MBR after I rerun the grub installer from the live cd and the two are the same
<lotuspsychje> !raid | wiggmpk
<ubottu> wiggmpk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<urlin2u> yitz_, hmm I have some exsperience here but mainly with just reload the mbr, with grub, lilo, or the ms bootloaders, and just clonezilla on single hd's so you probably know more then I do
<wiggmpk> lotuspsychje: perhaps you didnt read the entire question, I already know how to setup a software raid with Linux, I need to know if you it's even possible for a Windows 7 installation to be installed on a linux software raid
<urlin2u> yitz_, probably lol I'm sure of it. :D
<deel> Hi please see my issue I shared here http://askubuntu.com/questions/101018/how-to-set-keyboard-for-phonetic-hindi-typing-oneiric-for-wx-keyboard-on-qwerty
<yitz_> urlin2u: Heh. Could be. Thanks for trying, though :)
<damo22> wiggmpk: do you know how to use mdadm, i need help with recovering a raid5
<urlin2u> yitz_, no problem.
<lotuspsychje> wiggmpk: it all depends how one partition my guess?
<wiggmpk> damo22: my experience is limited to personal only. I am no expert at it, and have never had to recover information for a linux drive (only Windows)
<wiggmpk> lotuspsychje: is it possible to have the Windows 7 installation recognize an mdadm partition? I mean I already know it cant out of the box, there has to be something loaded to recognize it, I just dont know how to google that lol
<noyb> hello.  using ubuntu 11.10... still trying to mount cdrom... slowly figuring it out... now when i try to mount using gmount i get "pixmap error."  time to go back to pencil and paper  :-)  any ideas?
<wiggmpk> lotuspsychje: I know you can install a striped mdadm fakeraid and partition a space for a Win7 install on a single disk in the array, but I want to stripe the Win7 install as well
<wiggmpk> noyb: your cdrom doesnt mount automatically when you insert the disc?
<lotuspsychje> wiggmpk: not sure about that one sorry mate, would virtualization help you with win7?
<noyb> wiggmpk... it spins... but nada... then i use gmount & still nada...
<wiggmpk> lotuspsychje: no, I have a specific need for a native win7 install (already have a VM and more of a proof of concept and education)
<wiggmpk> noyb: do you have a cdrom that you absolutely know works? not damage?
<noyb> several, wiggmpk
<noyb> none work
<b0s> hey guys, my computer just froze for a second, and now a process called md0_raid6 is taking up 27% cpu usage
<b0s> is my computer exploding?
<b0s> i feel like my raid array just broke down
<coolstar-pc> b0s: Try rebooting?
<wiggmpk> noyb: in terminal, what does this say "ls /dev/cd*
<noyb> wiggmpk... will give it a try... brb
<tyro> hello. i'm new to ubuntu. whats the best way to get started? whats a good theme to choose?
<lotuspsychje> lol its raid rampage here
<b0s> coolstar-pc: mdadm --detail is telling me a rebuild is 74% complete. i don't know why it's rebuilding :(
<b0s> it says its resyncing
<wiggmpk> b0s: probably because something or some sector if your array was damaged
<b0s> wiggmpk: that's frightening.
<b0s> do you know how i can figure out what went wrong?
<wiggmpk> b0s: it would be more frightening if it wasnt rebuilding
<b0s> heh
<b0s> i suppose
<wiggmpk> b0s: check the logs mate
<noyb> wiggmpk... it says... "ls: cannot access /dev/cd: No such file or directory"
<b0s> wiggmpk: which logs? syslog? is there a separate log for raid devices?
<wiggmpk> noyb: note the * after it, "ls /dev/cd* "
<noyb> wiggmpk... sorry... old eyes... brb
<wiggmpk> b0s: what style of raid are you using?
<b0s> raid 6, linux software raid
<b0s> five 500mb partitions on five separate drives
<b0s> 1.5tb available space
<b0s> wiggmpk: http://pastebin.com/qUTEzZgn
<wiggmpk> b0s: 500mb x 5 is 2.5gb mate not 1.5tb
<b0s> wiggmpk: 1.5tb useable space, it's raid 6
<noyb> wiggmpk... it says " /dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrw"
<freshnick> wheres mukaibot
<wiggmpk> noyb: hmm, I think this should try and mount it "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt"
<noyb> wiggmpk... will try... brb
<wiggmpk> b0s: as for you, I never really looked in the logs for raid failures, so I really dont know lol, but I am sure if somethings going on, it would be in there somewhere
<b0s> yeah
<wiggmpk> b0s truly sorry I couldnt be more help =/
<b0s> that's fine thanks :)
<b0s> the only thing i found in syslog is three lines saying "rebuild event detected on md device /dev/md/0"
<noyb> wiggmpk... it says... mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<noyb> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /mnt busy
<noyb> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /mnt
<b0s> i'm googling and it may be completely normal, there's a cron job which does a raid array check every month or something
<b0s> maybe i just never noticed it before
<wiggmpk> noyb: well then do "cd /mnt" and then "ls" to see whats there
<Mixxit> im in rescue mode can anyone help fix my grub
<Mixxit> i have lots of problems
<wiggmpk> Mixxit: depends if its hard lol
<Mixxit> seems to be!
<saji89> I have been trying to set up a name based virtual host in pache on ubuntu 11.10, to a folder /var/www/test. But it keeps on pointing to /var/www only. How can I solve it?
<b0s> welp, computer hasn't caught fire yet, gonna assume all is well
<urlin2u> Mixxit, rescue mode what exactly do you mean can you get to the desktop, or is that a metaphore?
<b0s> thanks folks
<Mixxit> the rescue mode on the alternate cd
<Mixxit> i have a shell in front of me
<Mixxit> the disk is /dev/sda
<Mixxit> but shell  is the cd rescue shell
<urlin2u> Mixxit, never used it you can fx gru pretty easily from the terminal on the dektop, have you run the bootscript perchance?
<urlin2u> grub*
<CactusWiZaRd> anyone know how to connect to gtalk with bitlbee?
<wiggmpk> saji89: I am sure it would be a config setting for apache, change the root directory (probably in the conf file)
<Mixxit> i tried to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<murlidhar> hello all . how can i temporarily disable automounting of external media devices ?
<wiggmpk> !enter Mixxit
<wiggmpk> pff Mixxit try and keep it to 1 line to avoid spammage
<saji89> wiggmpk: DId all that to no use.
<wiggmpk> saji89: have your restarted apache?
<saji89> wiggmpk: ya.
<urlin2u> Mixxit, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Mixxit> i don't have mdadm in this rescue shell
<urlin2u> Mixxit, if you can chroot from that command line you should be set if the mbr your aiming at is on the correct drive if you have more then one and the bios is reading it first.
<noyb> wiggmpk... as follows... cd /mnt  does nothing... ls says "reading directory .: input/output error"
<wiggmpk> saji89: have you tried restarting your computer?
<Mixxit> says mount -B is an invalid option
<wiggmpk> noyb: then there is probably a driver issue with your cdrom drive (at least it indicates that) or a program with the actual drive (physically)
<ejv> b0s: pastebin your dmesg
<saji89> wiggmpk: yes.. that too.
<ejv> b0s: that will highlight your raid errors
<urlin2u> Mixxit, I change OS often I just use supergrub, if IO forget to set the mbr correctly and reload from the desktop.  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<saji89> wiggmpk: My virtualhost configuration file looks like this.
<Mixxit> this is just a plain install
<saji89> wiggmpk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827328/
<Mixxit> it left me with a black screen on bootup
<Mixxit> so i can't get in to it to do anything
<Mixxit> worst of all the rescue mode freezes when retrieving packages
<urlin2u> Mixxit, hah have you tried nomodeset it may be a graphics driver needed.
<Mixxit> so i have to drop to emergency shell to do anything
<wiggmpk> saji89: do you have the default config file too?
<Mixxit> its text only install
<urlin2u> !nomodeset > Mixxit
<ubottu> Mixxit, please see my private message
<b0s> ejv: http://pastebin.com/06j50TJk
<saji89> wiggmpk: Ya its there.
<noyb> ok... thx... uhh... one of your questions way back was do I have a cd that I know works... well... when I installed 11.10 it started automatically & worked just fine... i can reinstall it... no problem... only with cds or dvds that don't start automatically is there a problem...
<Mixxit> it doesn't even let me type anything
<urlin2u> Mixxit, but X is used a desktop or headless, just trying to understand you.
<Mixxit> there is nothing when the system boots, no grub no option to type anything
<Mixxit> it's just black
<murlidhar> hello all . how can i temporarily disable automounting of external media devices ?
<frybye> Hi - what command do I need to run a programme that continues to run after closing the terminal window?
<Mixxit> install went fine
<b0s> ejv: huge number of ata1 errors, is one of my drives failing? i haven't gotten any SMART errors, and mdadm seems to think it's fine
<urlin2u> Mixxit, you need to tap shift to get the grub menu with single installs
<zykotick9> frybye: screen is one option, aka gnuscreen
<wiggmpk> noyb: did you install from scratch (alternate cd) or through a livecd?
<b0s> i don't mind if a drive fails, i actually have a spare 500gb drive sitting here on my desk i can just swap it in
<Mixxit> tap shift at power on?
<urlin2u> Mixxit, you have a desktop you use right?
<urlin2u> Mixxit, yes
<zykotick9> Mixxit: hold shift is probably easier
<Mixxit> just shows a black screen
<CactusWiZaRd> god damn it
<noyb> wiggmpk... i downloaded 11.10 from ubuntu... burned it to disk... and gleefully slaughtered windows vista... install was flawless.
<frybye> I am running unity with 11.10 and want to be able to start indicator-weather so it continues when closing terminal - what would be the command in that case..?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I always tap like a nervous user, fast. :D
<Mixxit> with shift i mean, it shows a black screen still
<frybye> sorry that was for zykotick9
<theadmin> frybye: indicator-weather &disown
<wiggmpk> saji89: what is in "/etc/apache2/sites-available/" ?
<dark|angel> hey there
<frybye> oh good thanks theadmin
<dark|angel> is there any way to configure Ubuntu to auto generate SSH keys on boot?
<urlin2u> Mixxit, you change any grub perimeters?
<dark|angel> if it doesn't find any in /etc/ssh ?
<Mixxit> no stock nextnextnext
<wiggmpk> noyb: lol right, but was it through a LiveCD (where you had a fully functioning Ubuntu loaded) or through the older text menu driven installer?
<saji89> wiggmpk: artis.local  default  default-ssl  test.local
<frybye> theadmin: nice one - just the job... thanks
<noyb> live cd
<theadmin> frybye: Heh. Works with everything basically so
<zykotick9> dark|angel: ssh keys should typically change (how can you verify it's the correct box, if it changes every boot?)
<frybye> theadmin: great - things are so simle -when you know how- heheh
<noyb> sorry wiggmpk... live cd
<frybye> e e e simple
<wiggmpk> noyb: hmm, then I might seek a second opinion for troubleshooting, because the drive shouldnt have an issue wiht drivers if you used the livecd
<dark|angel> zykotick9 I'm trying to make a couple of Xen templates. I said in case it doesn't find any SSH keys in /etc/ssh - for xen templates there shouldn't be any
<wiggmpk> saji89: and do you have something in /var/www/test/ like a landing page, index.hmt?
<zykotick9> dark|angel: sorry.  i get ya.  hadn't contemplated the reason.  good luck.
<noyb> wiggmpk... maybe i'm overthinking this... when a cd or dvd mounts... shouldn't a window pop up with the program in it?
<noyb> wiggmpk... in other words, shouldn't something obvious happen?
<wiggmpk> noyb: it should, or  a box to ask you what you want to do. but if it gives you an input/output error that's not good
<wiggmpk> noyb: is there a disc or cd image on your desktop?
<dark|angel> zykotick9 RedHat based distros have a sshd script that autogenerate keys if they don't find any. It wouldn't be an issue, but if the keys are missing, the user can't login over SSH
<noyb> wiggmpk... damn... time to go back to my good old trash 80  :)
<Ben64> noyb: pastebin "ls -l /dev/s*"
<zykotick9> dark|angel: i've seen ubuntu generate those keys either during install, or on first run.  I don't know the answer though.
<kblin> hi folks
<dark|angel> zykotick9 Xen and other Virtual Machines are different do
<kblin> I've just upgraded a 10.10 install to 11.10, and now X11 won't start up
<noyb> wiggmpk... do you mean does disk or cd image appear on desktop?
<kblin> it seems like it's still trying to load the "nvidia" module, while I seem to have nouveau
<noyb> Ben64... will try... brb
<wiggmpk> saji89: did you enable the site? "sudo a2ensite <your site name>" then restart apache "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<kblin> but this still happens after I blew away /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> kblin: blacklist nvidia
<kblin> theadmin:
<wiggmpk> noyb: yeah, like something that would indicate a disc in the drive on your desktop (icon)
<kblin> theadmin: I don't have a module
<saji89> wiggmpk: Yes.
<theadmin> kblin: I know, just blacklist it so it stops trying
<Mixxit> fixed
<kblin> theadmin: in modules.conf.d?
<Mixxit> somehow managed to get past the retrieving net-usb failure
<Mixxit> maybe a network issue i guess
<theadmin> dafuq is that, kblin? No, /etc/modprobe.d/anything_you_want_to_call_it.conf, add a line saying "blacklist nvidia"
<wiggmpk> saji89: im afraid I'm all out of suggestions
<noyb> Ben64... yikes!  lots of "authentic frontier gibberish"  (Blazing Saddles)  :-)
<saji89> wiggmpk: Oops.
<smokeycastle> wait so all those words before the .conf suffix dont actually matter other than as human readability?
<theadmin> smokeycastle: With modprobe? Nope
<smokeycastle> :O
<smokeycastle> is that the same with init scripts?
<smokeycastle> hmm wait stupid question lol
<noyb> Ben64... it coughed up lots of permissions stuff... do you want me to paste it or ?
<theadmin> smokeycastle: Well it is and it isn't, lol, I mean, you can call an initscript anything but you have to use the same name when running it then
<wiggmpk> noyb: probably repeat the command with "sudo" in front
<noyb> ok...
<Ben64> it shouldn't say anything about permissions
<kralle> sorry is there no  more choice for netbook remix in wuby ?
<theadmin> kralle: Ubuntu and Ubuntu Netbook Remix are now the same thing cause we're using the netbook interface (Unity) by default
<wiggmpk> noyb: oh wait, it should show you permissions (sorry brain fart)
<kralle> oh ok thanks theadmin
<kralle> :)
<wiggmpk> Ben64: i think he's talking about 'rw- - -+1 <user/group> stuff
<kblin> theadmin: doesn't change a thing, though
<noyb> wiggmpk... thx... repeated it with sudo... it just disappeared... and yes... it was all permissions info
<theadmin> kblin: Well after adding that you're supposed to reboot iirc.
<Ben64> noyb: what did the errors say
<kblin> same "failed to load module 'nvidia'" from startx
<kblin> theadmin: I got that much
<theadmin> kblin: Ah, startx
<noyb> Ben64... you mean the permissions?
<Ben64> noyb: yes
<theadmin> kblin: Ok just a sec, I'll write up an xorg.conf that's supposed to work :/
<saji89> wiggmpk: Anyways thanks for your time.
<wiggmpk> saji89: np
<kblin> well, X11 isn't coming up. startx seems like a sane way to figure out why the heck that's happening
<noyb> Ben64... i'll paste it...
<kblin> and X11 looking for an nvidia driver that doesn't exist seems like a good reason
<kblin> the question is where the heck that's coming from
<wiggmpk> kblin: did you install the nvidia drivers at any time?
<theadmin> kblin: There you go: https://pzt.me/9jrt
<kblin> wiggmpk: sure, back on the old 10.10 install I had them
<wiggmpk> kblin: did you upgrade and it broke?
<noyb> Ben64... hold on to your hat... lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        3 2012-02-03 00:23 /dev/scd0 -> sr0
<noyb> brw-rw----  1 root disk   8,   0 2012-02-02 23:50 /dev/sda
<noyb> brw-rw----  1 root disk   8,   1 2012-02-02 23:50 /dev/sda1
<noyb> brw-rw----  1 root disk   8,   2 2012-02-02 23:50 /dev/sda2
<noyb> brw-rw----  1 root disk   8,   5 2012-02-02 23:50 /dev/sda5
<FloodBot1> noyb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> noyb: pastebin....
<noyb> crw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 21,   0 2012-02-02 23:50 /dev/sg0
<wiggmpk> too late
<Ben64> does not mean paste 3000 lines in here
<pconwell> what is the cdrom typically listed as under /dev ?
<theadmin> pconwell: sr0
<theadmin> pconwell: Or sr1, sr2... You get the point xD
<buhman> why can't I install coreutils ? http://sprunge.us/XSFF
<tnm> hellow! i would like to set permission for two user in a folder var/www/joomla. What command do i put in terminal?
<pconwell> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> tnm: You need to create a group and add those two users to it, OR use setfacl (if you have an ACL-enabled filesystem)
<kblin> wiggmpk: yes
 * taterhead slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
<tnm> theadmin: is there any GUI program for setting groups and users?
<pconwell> theadmin: have you used dd_rescue before?
<noyb> didn't mean to flood...  "don't use enter as punctuation??"
 * taterhead slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
<wiggmpk> kblin: did you install the nvidia drivers via jockey (the additional drivers GUI) or did you download them from nvidia and install?
 * taterhead slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
<kblin> theadmin: ok, now it complains about noveau not being found, and actually starts into some sort of shell if I fix the obvious typo
 * twitter2 slaps nottaterhead with a large trout
<theadmin> tnm: Meh I'm not into guis... sudo addgroup joomla && for i in user1 user2 ; do sudo usermod -aG joomla $i ; done
<kblin> wiggmpk: jockey
 * stumbleupon slaps Floodbot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot2 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot3 with a large trout
<wiggmpk> WTB moderator
<Ben64> noyb: for instance, don't do something like "hi everyone <enter> how do I format a drive?" use a comma instead of the enter
 * stumbleupon slaps twitter2 around with a nigga
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot2 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot3 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot2 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot3 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot2 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot3 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout /me slaps FloodBot2 with a large trout /me 
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<taterhead> !ops
<stumbleupon> wow
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
<FloodBot1> twitter2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout/me slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2 slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
<stumbleupon> get this guy out of here
<Mixxit> whats happening
<stumbleupon> lol
<theadmin> Flannel: Thank you
<wiggmpk> Mixxit: trolls
<noyb> Ben64, in other word, "brevity is the soul of something?"
<stumbleupon> thanks admin
<Mixxit> good god
<taterhead> !ops
<Ben64> stumbleupon: everyone knows you're the same guy
<kblin> so it looks like now I'm just missing a working desktop environment
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
<FloodBot1> twitter2_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stumbleupon> good guy admin
<taterhead> ^
<twitter2_> ohai
 * taterhead looks around
<kblin> what happened to the good old days where you could do an apt-get dist-upgrade and things would just keep working? :)
 * stumbleupon motorboats Heather
<wiggmpk> kblin: well prior to the 'interruption' someone pasted a generic xorg.conf that should get you back to the basic, which was here https://pzt.me/9jrt
<theadmin> kblin: Shell? i.e. xterm?
<twitter2_> so much fagging
<twitter2_> in here
<theadmin> kblin: Well if that's the case then problem is solved ^_^
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
<seed> beat ya
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
 * twitter2_ slaps FloodBot1 with a large trout
<FloodBot1> twitter2_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noyb> Who was it that used to say, "my brain hurts?"  Well, I know how he feels.
<kblin> theadmin: I see no wondow decorations, no idea
<kblin> theadmin: I didn't check $TERM
<wiggmpk> kblin: if you have a working GUI you can just install the drivers through the GUI again
<theadmin> kblin: You're not supposed to see any if you use plain startx though, just start your display manager (kdm, lxdm, gdm, lightdm etc) and go from there
<noyb> wiggmpk & Ben64, thx for the help... it is appreciated.
<kblin> theadmin: well, it seems like I have no window manager anymore, that seems to have disappeared during the update
<kblin> theadmin: upgrade, rather
<wiggmpk> noyb: np bud, wish I could have helped more (been saying that a lot tonight)
<kblin> but yes, X11 is fixed
<theadmin> kblin: ew boy... I suggest you reinstall :/ Upgrades break Ubuntus
<wiggmpk> kblin: +1 to what theadmin said
 * kblin sighs
<noyb> wiggmpk... the fault, if any, is mine.
<tnm> theadmin: i found a command sudo useradd -G www-data kubanc where www-data is group and kubanc is a user...
<kblin> what's the point in using a debian-based distro when you can't dist-upgrade? :)
<Flannel> tnm, theadmin: No.  You don't want to do that.
<Flannel> kblin: Upgrades work fine for many users.
<theadmin> Flannel: I have to point out (s)he uses useradd, not usermod. That's safe.
<theadmin> ...I think
<Flannel> tnm, theadmin: use `adduser username group` instead
<theadmin> That works too
<tnm> Flannel: well i already did and it didn't work :D
<theadmin> I'm used to "usermod -aG" myself but that's just me
<Flannel> tnm: The problem with the command you gave above is -G without -a will replace secondary groups and not append.
<kblin> Flannel: I was responding to 08:01 < theadmin> kblin: ew boy... I suggest you reinstall :/ Upgrades break Ubuntus
<Flannel> tnm: it does work (you need sudo)
<tnm> i did sudo, but i still cannot copy files to a folder which has permission for group www-data
<Flannel> kblin: That's his experience, there's a large group of people that upgrades work just fine on.  I haven't reinstalled my machine since 6.06, for example.  There's a variety of things that will affect your chances of success during an upgrade.
<kblin> theadmin: anyway, once I install a desktop environment, it seems fine
<Flannel> tnm: Does that folder give www-data group write permissions?
<kblin> Flannel: well, what bit me is that for the first time in years, I need to put in an xorg.conf again to make X11 start up
<kblin> and that kde broke during the upgrade to 11.10
<theadmin> Flannel: Well I never had a successful Ubuntu upgrade myself though I do guess it's just me. Also, "his" doesn't apply to me, but whatever.
<kblin> but both have since been fixed
<saschxd> hello good morning @ll
<noyb> bbl after trying some other stuff that probably won't work  ;-)  again, thx, wiggmpk & Ben64!
<wiggmpk> noyb: np buddy =P
<Ben64> noyb: i'm still waiting for that pastebin
<dark|angel> how do I add a script to startup?
<kblin> theadmin: in any case, thanks for poining me in the right direction
<tnm> Flannel: you rock... and you were right. the command sudo chmod 7-R 77 "folderName" solved the problem :D
<tnm> sorry chmod -R 777
<noyb> Ben64... i thought i sent my reply which was "pastebin?"
<Flannel> tnm: 777 is generally the wrong way to chmod things.
<theadmin> tnm: ..you *never* want 777
<Ben64> !pastebin | noyb
<ubottu> noyb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wiggmpk> !pastebin | noyb
<theadmin> tnm: You usually want 644 or 664
<Flannel> tnm: You just gave everyone execute permissions for all the files.
<tnm> I agree...
<Flannel> or g+w, which is what you really wanted.
<tnm> Flannel: g+w doesn't give me permission for group
<noyb> Ben64... we may have to hold off on the pastebin... i'm writing with one hand, typing with the other, & my feet are trying to keep my pedal powered pc going... :-)
<Flannel> tnm: g+w will give group write permissions, if that doesn't give you write permissions, you're not the owner/group.
<Ben64> noyb: O_o use a plug or something
<Flannel> tnm: After adding yourself to the www-data group (I assume the file has been set to have a group of www-data?), did you log in/restart/whatever you want to call it your terminal?
<tnm> Flannel: g+q command gives me drw-rw-r-- 16 www-data www-data permissions. I cannot copy files. The command: id kubanc gave me this: uid=1001(kubanc) gid=1001(kubanc) groups=1001(kubanc),33(www-data)
<tnm> Flannel: no, i didn't restart
<Flannel> tnm: not restart, just log out/back in (from the terminal, so if this is gnome-terminal, close/re-open is fine)
<Flannel> tnm: rw-rw-r-- is correct.
<Flannel> tnm: Is that a directory or a file?
<Flannel> oh wait, I answered my own question.
<quiescens> i'd guess directory
<tnm> directory :D
<quiescens> in which case execute is really probably needed
<Flannel> tnm: Directories need +x as well, to cd into them.  I.... guess I don't know if you need +x to write to them.
<noyb> Ben64... you mean electricity?  Heard of it... never had much use for it.  The hamster in my little wheel supplies all the power I need.  ;-)
<Flannel> tnm: (this is why setting everything to a particular numeric value is problematic at best)
<Ben64> noyb: do you want your cd drive to work?
<saschxd> now that dmraid shows me asr_, asr_2 and asr_5 .... which one/two would be the right to mount ?
<noyb> Ben64... yes, of course... but at this point it's winning the war.
<tnm> Flannel: i still cannot copy files, should i restart the system?
<Flannel> tnm: No.  Did you chmod that directory a+x?
<Ben64> noyb: I asked you 34 minutes ago for a pastebin and you still haven't provided that. It really isn't that complicated to mount a cd drive, but if you never respond, it will never happen
<noyb> Ben64... I'm not ignoring you... I'm really not... I'm just trying to write down everything suggested... follow protocol... not look like too big a jerk... and still wind up with a working cd drive...
<noyb> !pastebin | noyb
<ubottu> noyb, please see my private message
<rimp> Hi, is anyone familiar with the Live Drive 2 interface
<noyb> ubottu... how do i find that?
<ubottu> noyb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noyb> noyb the noob
 * quiescens pats ubottu
<saschxd> some1 be so nice and hint me what to mount (my raid) asr_ asr_2 or asr_5  because i have no idea
<Mixxit> BRRRRRRRRR
<Mixxit> global warming my ass
<saschxd> lol
<pangolin> Mixxit: langauge and topic and stuff. plz2follow
<Mixxit> sorry
<noyb> Ben64... i will now ignore everything else... i think i've got it... if i screw up and do it wrong please accept my apologies... any necessary apology is also extended to all present... gimme a second to send it...
<Mixxit> does grub2 not boot if it failed to shutdown
<Mixxit> as in does it wait for you to make a menu option
<Ben64> Mixxit: no
<Mixxit> my virtual machine is loading in the background so i can't see it but that looks to be the problem - i need to disable it somehow
<noyb> Ben64... it should be winging its way somewhere
<Mixxit> from the mini screenshot in the virtualbox manager it seems to be on the grub screen
<Mixxit> *squints*
<prabuvathur> hello all
<Mr_Hyde> Hello People!!
<Mixxit> hello! :-)
<prabuvathur> i am prabuvathur from indonesia
<Mixxit> i'm michael from england
<Mixxit> do you need some help?
<Mr_Hyde> I was seeing again, Pirates of Silicon Valley, and just remembering why I do Love Linux so much.
<randomDude> oh ok
<buhman> and I'm Mr. Rodgers from the Neighbor-Hood.
<Mr_Hyde> randomDude,  Nice nick :D
<Mr_Hyde> I am Mr_Hyde, a friend of Jekill
<Mr_Hyde> Any Ubuntu/Linux News?
<juanraman> hi everyone!
<bazhang> !ot | Mr_Hyde
<ubottu> Mr_Hyde: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mr_Hyde> Thanks, bazhang Sorry about that, no support questions now.
<juanraman> i have a little question here
<Assada>  PLEASE! TEST! nslookup -q=NS assada.com.ua 109.86.71.202
<juanraman> sorry about my noobish behaviour, first time i run this thing...
<Assada>  PLEASE! TEST! nslookup -q=NS assada.com.ua 109.86.71.202
<juanraman> nslookup
<noyb> Ben64... did my pastebin come through or did I screw up again?
<Ben64> noyb: when you use pastebin, it brings you to a page where your paste is, you need to paste that page link into here for someone to see it
<noyb> obviously "screwed it up again" is the correct answer.  How does one do that?  another stupid noob question.  sorry.
<Blauskae1M> You mean so that we others can se your pastebin?
<Blauskae1M> see*
<Ben64> noyb: I just described it, "noyb: when you use pastebin, it brings you to a page where your paste is, you need to paste that page link into here for someone to see it"
<noyb> Ben64... please tell me that I did something right...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/827363/
<Ben64> noyb: yep, and in just 73 minutes
<noyb> LOL
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> dis looks OK on a file?? is just a movie --> -rw-------
<Ben64> noyb: now pastebin "mount"
<noyb> Ben64... well, you know what they say, "even a blind hog can find a truffle sometimes."
<dies_irae> lookrsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.8]
<coolstar-ipod> noyb Ben64: what's goin on here? I just joined IRC
<BlauskaerM> dies_irae: Think you can remove the write flag too.
<dies_irae> what's a sane chmod for a unruly file?
<Ben64> dies_irae: what are you trying to do with it
<dies_irae> transfer into android tablet
<Ben64> the permissions shouldn't matter for th at
<Funhouse> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone knows how to count how many files are on the system and or folder?
<dies_irae> youtube files look like this --> -rw-rw-r--
<coolstar-ipod> !android | dies_irae
 * coolstar-ipod wonders why ubottu can't understand that
<Ben64> Funhouse: find <directory> | wc -l
<dies_irae> coolstar-ipod: uh?
<dies_irae> the file is on ubuntu
<coolstar-ipod> dies_irae: can Ubuntu read the file?
<noyb> Ben64... http://paste.ubuntu.com/827379/
<coolstar-ipod> dies_irae: try opening the file
<coolstar-ipod> noyb: what issue are you having?
<Ben64> noyb: .... its a command, you have to hit enter and pastebin the result
<noyb> coolstar... at the moment, life in general.  :-)
<coolstar-ipod> noyb: issue with Ubuntu right now
<Ben64> coolstar-ipod: some type of problem with cd drives and the mounting of
<dies_irae> plays
<dies_irae> damn weird
<dies_irae> fer realz
<coolstar-ipod> dies_irae: it's probably a transfer issue and not a fs one
<dies_irae> yep
<dRounse> can someone help me set up a computer?
<coolstar-ipod> Ben64: he seems to have a /dev/sr0
<Ben64> coolstar-ipod: yep
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: please be specific
<xro> Hi, i have a soft that is locked because of a -->   recvfrom(5,     can i unlock it with a signal?
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: i have a computer that came from a school and i cant install ubuntu or any distro other than puppy linux....
<osmosis> anyone know how to troubleshoot courier-imap saying  Error in IMAP command received by server.
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: why cant you? You should be able to erase the hdd and install any Debian based linux
<mufflon> dRounse: what way of installing you choosed?
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: im not sure.... im using unetbootin because i dont want a disk drive as it will be a mythtv backend and it hangs on a page for 15 minutes.... the usb boots but wont go to livecd
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: what do you see on the screen as the USB "boots"?
<dRounse> ive used unetbootin before to set up other computers but this wont work
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: its got the normal unetbootin screen with the install, try it before installing, etc...
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: try using the startup disk creator from Ubuntu on another pc
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: I prefer it over unetbootin personally
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: well i tried with the disk originally but i cant install any distro.... opensuse, fedora, or arch
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: what problem do you get? Kernel Panic or something else?
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: idk exactly what that is... it got stuck on a page with error type codes like this, [4.043879]
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: then it said BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer deference at 00000001
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: were the scroll and caps lock blinking
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: no
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: ok. It's not a kernel panic, but a different problem
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: do you know what it is?
<bullgard4> Description of the DEB program package »libtelepathy-logger2«: "This package contains a utility library to access Telepathy log files." What is a »utility library«?
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: just wondering, did you try running memtest86?
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: no, but i can do that
<theadmin> bullgard4: Probably just some crazy name xD I suppose it's just a lib for accessing log files nothing more
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: try that. We can see if it's a RAM or other issue then
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: well the only os it has been able to boot is puppy linux
<mufflon> dRounse: what kernel do you use?
<dRounse> mufflon: i really dont know
<bullgard4> theadmin: Your explanation makes sense to me. Thank you very much for explaining and your help.
<senayar> what intel driver can i use for best performence into game ? since the last update the 3D is really fucked :(
<theadmin> bullgard4: No problem, uh...
<theadmin> !language | senayar
<ubottu> senayar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: its just an old gateway from a school, so could they have something preventing me from booting a diff os
<senayar> sorry :o
<theadmin> dRounse: How old? Is the processor i686-compatible? If not, Ubuntu won't boot and that's no big surprise
<SimeonK> hi, how can i access chroot folders from the parent os?
<dRounse> theadmin: its a pentium 4
<dRounse> theadmin: im not sure maybe 8 years i think
<theadmin> dRounse: Meh that won't work, sorry, we don't have i386 support... Try something else :(
<dRounse> theadmin: aww that stinks, i wanted it as a mythtv backend :(
<iceroot> dRounse: a pentium 4 should work
<iceroot> dRounse: it must be i586 or higher (imo)
<cybermorpher> Excuse me!? can somebody help me setting up a VPN on ubuntu 10.04?
<dRounse> iceroot: how can i tell?
<theadmin> iceroot: Isn't Pentium 4 i386?... Or am I messing something up?
<iceroot> theadmin: no
<iceroot> theadmin: even cyrix 233mmx was i586
<theadmin> iceroot: Oh, eh, soz
<iceroot> cyrix 233mhz with mmx
<mufflon> theadmin: installing on P4 is possible
<theadmin> mmk guess I'm just stupid
<theadmin> Sorry
<dRounse> theadmin: its ok
<iceroot> also amd k6 foobar is i586
<dRounse> iceroot: do you know why it wont boot a usb
<theadmin> dRounse: Probably no BIOS support for that?
<iceroot> dRounse: what means "wont boot usb" no option in bios?
<theadmin> dRounse: Or the kernel is configured without USB boot support? (not the case with Ubuntu's default though)
<coolstar-ipod> theadmin: he can boot a USB. It just won't boot _properly_
<cybermorpher> Can somebody help me set a VPN on 10.04 please!?
<theadmin> coolstar-ipod: Ahh, okay, I see.
<dRounse> iceroot: i can boot from usb but it wont boot to a desktop it hangs on a page with what looks like error codes
<theadmin> !patience | cybermorpher
<ubottu> cybermorpher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot> dRounse: the errors are interesting for us
<iceroot> !vpn | cybermorpher
<ubottu> cybermorpher: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<coolstar-ipod> cybermorpher: try openvpn. I don't support 10.04 myself though.
<cybermorpher> Um...
<coolstar-ipod> cybermorpher: try the #openvpn channel
<dRounse> iceroot: [4.043879] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer deference at 00000001
<iceroot> dRounse: ah yes
<cybermorpher> Will try thnx :0
<iceroot> dRounse: had the same issue
<iceroot> dRounse: what ubuntu version?
<karstenk1977_> good morning together
<dRounse> iceroot: the newest, well i was trying lubuntu
<dRounse> iceroot: 11.10
<iceroot> dRounse: ok, i had the same error-message long time before (8.04) the reason was there was a bug in the kernel delivered with the cd, the kernel from the repos was fine. my workaround was "using the minimal iso which is pulling the latest kernel from the repos"
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: try Kubuntu or Xubuntu
<iceroot> coolstar-ipod: they all use the same kernel by default on cd
<iceroot> dRounse: maybe you could try the minimal-iso workaround
<iceroot> !minimal | dRounse
<ubottu> dRounse: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dRounse> iceroot: but ive tried different distros
<karstenk1977_> I have crashed my ubuntu webserver. Now i have made a restore of the whole data in a seperate directory. How can I setup my server with the restored data? only copy in the old directorys?
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: you also stored the file-permissions/owner?
<karstenk1977_> it looks like so
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: or do all files no belong to the same user?
<dRounse> the problem is... would it really happen multiple times with different distros
<karstenk1977_> look like every user is the correct one
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: ok, i would boot the server with a live-cd, mount the hdd and copy all files back
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: it may also work without a live-cd if you can boot the server still
<karstenk1977_> its a root-server
<mufflon> dRounse: some minutes ago you wrote: usb boots but wont go to live cd. what do u mean?
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: you can also try asking in ##linux as since it is affecting more than one distro it is a Linux issue in general
<HermanDE> Anybody have a working tproxy server?
<dRounse> mufflon: i meant a live environment sorry
<mufflon> ah ok
<coolstar-ipod> dRounse: stay here though. We may find a solution ;)
<iceroot> dRounse: also it would be a good idea to fill a bug against the package "linux"
<Yusuke> Hello, i tried to ' sudo apt-get install python-qt4 qt4-designer' , but gave me error : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827397/
<karstenk1977_> I cannot mount anything other as the crashed old webserver
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: ok ill stay here
<karstenk1977_> it is a v-server by hosteurope
<mufflon> it seems that there is a missing hardware-driver, perhaps u have to patch the kernel
<dRounse> is there anyway i can send you guys a picture of the screen i have a pic here
<iceroot> dRounse: you should give the minimal-iso method a try
<iceroot> !picture | dRounse
<iceroot> !screenshot | dRounse
<ubottu> dRounse: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dRounse> iceroot: i have tried the netinstall multiple times
<iceroot> dRounse: ok, did you also try 12.04? just to see of the issue is fixed in the latest ubuntu-kernel
<mufflon> dRounse: is it possible to launch a terminal?
<dRounse> iceroot: i have not, i was told in the forums that it wasnt stable enough :/
<TheYsNoi> has someone tested the alpha 2 release?
<iceroot> TheYsNoi: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> dRounse: its not stable, yes. its just to see if your issue is fixed there
<coolstar-ipod> dRouse: does CTRL+ALT+F1 get you a terminal?
<TheYsNoi> thanks..
<karstenk1977_> Can I reboot in a mode that i can copy the restored files back?
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: any mode is ok but a live-cd and then mount your hdd is best
<karstenk1977_> cannot mound a cd
<dRounse> coolstar-ipod: i didnt try i only have one monitor so i have to wait till im done here
<dRounse> http://imagebin.org/197044
<dRounse> theres the link^^
<Yusuke> Hello, i tried to ' sudo apt-get install python-qt4 qt4-designer' , but gave me error : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827397/
<theadmin> Yusuke: You need to run a system upgrade
<theadmin> Yusuke: (most likely)
<Yusuke> ok
<iceroot> dRounse: can you name me the exact version of the laptop? hp vp15xxx?
<possible1994> My Motorola bluetooth headset works fine, but my Plantronics one fails to connect.
<dRounse> iceroot: its a gateway desktop
<dRounse> iceroot: heres the model number
<possible1994> Is there a way to specify a pin to access a BT device?
<dRounse> iceroot: (AK) MFATXHRN MDP E 4100
<iceroot> dRounse: the name on the screen, your scrrenshot is only showing hp vp15  is there more?
<dRounse> iceroot: thats my monitor
<iceroot> dRounse: ah ok, i thought its a laptop
<possible1994> Is there a way I can test a different driver for my BT, (I've already tried several snapshots of what is standard)
<dRounse> iceroot:
<dRounse> iceroot: http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/E4100_Series/2800471/2800471nv.shtml
<iceroot> dRounse: can you please try 12.04? on launchpad it seems the bug is fixed in 12.04 directly and in 11.10 after the latest dist-upgrade. or use 10.04.3 (the latest version of 10.04)
<iceroot> for all other releases its fixed after the latest dist-upgrade
<iceroot> if this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/601226
<dRounse> iceroot: so should i install 12.04 or 10.04.3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 601226 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference in ppdev module" [Medium,Fix released]
<iceroot> dRounse: please just try to boot 12.04
<iceroot> dRounse: no need to install, just boot the live-version
<dRounse> iceroot: ok lemme download it
<iceroot> do we have point-releases for non-lts version? LIKE 11.10.2?
<karstenk1977_> how should i restore the data? with cp or mv?
<dRounse> iceroot: download started
<karstenk1977_> from restore directory in original
<dRounse> iceroot: if it boots to a live version should i install then downgrade?
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: cp -pr  (if i get the manpage correctly)
<iceroot> dRounse: no
<iceroot> dRounse: this is just for debugging
<dRounse> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> dRounse: thank you for your time about that
<iceroot> dRounse: if it is working we will find a solution
<dRounse> iceroot: what if this doesnt work
<iceroot> dRounse: then i guess a better debug is needed
<dRounse> iceroot: almost done downloading
<karstenk1977_> is there a order to stop all services?
<cristian_c> Hi
<karstenk1977_> sory a command?
<karstenk1977_> a command to kill all processes
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<theadmin> karstenk1977_: Err... "poweroff"
<karstenk1977_> ;-)
<karstenk1977_> without the kernel
<dns53> karstenk1977_ init 0
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: live-cd is the only way to have them stopped all and still a running system
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<dRounse> karstenk1977_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html
<karstenk1977_> but i told you that i cannot mount any cd
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: and i told you its ok to have them running but a live-cd would be better
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: but you have a broken server and a backup, what should happen? the server even more broken?
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: if you still have the backup, everything is fine
<iceroot> karstenk1977_: the most important thing is NOT to change the file-owners/permissions
<karstenk1977_> ok, iceroot i will try the most services i could stop
<goddard> cds are old school
<dRounse> goddard: floppys are old school
<karstenk1977_> yes you are right, i cannot broke any more
<goddard> dRounse: cds are the new old school
<iceroot> or dvds/blu-rays...
<dRounse> iceroot: ill be back im gonna try 12.04
<iceroot> dRounse: would be great to get your feedback on that
<goddard> dRounse: we got sd cards and flash storage not to mention streaming and cloud services
<puta1234321> hi
<dRounse> iceroot: no luck
<iceroot> dRounse: is it possible for you to disable everything in the bios which is not needed?
<iceroot> dRounse: bluetooth, serial port and so on
<dRounse> iceroot: ill try... what if i flashed new bios or updated it
<iceroot> dRounse: if that is possible for you its also a good idea
<dRounse> iceroot: ive never done that im a  bit nervous
<iceroot> dRounse: for the bios-update i would suggest the hardware-channel ##hardware  maybe they have some usefull tipps for you
<MrKeuner> hi, I have written a host A record updater for my laptop. Where should I put that script for best performance? /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch.d or somewhere else?
<ikonia> best performance ?
<ikonia> just put it in your /etc/host file ?
<MrKeuner> for fastest updating the A record upon ip change
<MrKeuner> ikonia, updating DNS record for the WAN
<jyfl987> a question, i have a public vps for a groups, now how can i talk with them ?
<jyfl987> like in irc?
<theadmin> jyfl987: That's offtopic here -_- Unless you are running the server. Then try setting up an IRC or an XMPP server, I guess.
<ikonia> MrKeuner: most dhcp servers will update the dns records when they assign it
<MrKeuner> I see noip2 is in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d for instance
<theadmin> ikonia: No, update a DNS record from a DynDNS service for a dynamic IP, that's what (s)he wants.
<ikonia> oooh
<jyfl987> theadmin: i have read some article about how ealer hacker talk with each other in a machine
<MrKeuner> theadmin, correct
<ikonia> MrKeuner: well you won't get a performance boost from any message, the dns's servers expire time, cache time will be the deciding factor
<ikonia> "method"
<cowpatty> good morning, need help selecting print drivers.   may i post a cut and paste of the 3 choices?
<MrKeuner> ikonia, right, but I'd like to do the best I can
<cowpatty> Linux 	Nov 24, 2009 	Smart Panel (Driver) (ver. 2.00.57) 	31.58 	MULTI LANGUAGE 	Smartpanel_1
<cowpatty> Linux 	Nov 24, 2009 	Printer setting Utility (Driver) (ver.2.00.23) 	10.64 	MULTI LANGUAGE 	PSU_1
<cowpatty> Linux 	Nov 24, 2009 	Unified Driver (Driver) (ver.3.00.65) 	32.15 	MULTI LANGUAGE 	UnifiedLinuxDriver_1
<FloodBot1> cowpatty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ProGimp>  Is it possible to shrink the icon docks in 11.10 ?
<MrKeuner> I can run the script every 5 minutes but, if I can also run it when I get a new ip for instance that would be better
<ikonia> MrKeuner: as I've said there isn't a "best you can" method, do what ever works for you, however the response will depend on the dns server
<randomDude> Prohimp, yes
<ProGimp> How?
<randomDude> ProGimp*
<ProGimp> Yes?
<randomDude> ProGimp, install compizconfig-settings-manager , then scroll to look for the unity plugin
<ProGimp> OK. Thanks.
<randomDude> ProGimp, it may or may not work the first time around. so try a reboot if it doesn't
<MrKeuner> ikonia, assume that ttl 60 seconds and the dns server honor that value than there is better i can do in terms of notifying my authoritative dns
<ikonia> MrKeuner: not really, and no public dns server would have that value as it would be blacklisted
<MrKeuner> ikonia, dyndns subdomains have 60 seconds ttl
<MrKeuner> and at least my isp dns honors that
<cowpatty> Linux 	Nov 24, 2009 	Smart Panel (Driver) (ver. 2.00.57) 	31.58 	MULTI LANGUAGE 	Smartpanel_1
<cowpatty> Linux 	Nov 24, 2009 	Printer setting Utility (Driver) (ver.2.00.23) 	10.64 	MULTI LANGUAGE 	PSU_1
<cowpatty> Linux 	Nov 24, 2009 	Unified Driver (Driver) (ver.3.00.65) 	32.15 	MULTI LANGUAGE 	UnifiedLinuxDriver_1
<FloodBot1> cowpatty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> !repeat | cowpatty
<ubottu> cowpatty: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cowpatty> thank you for the protocal
<ikonia> cowpatty: you've been asked to not flood the channel, and you've just done it again, do you understand to not do that
<ikonia> cowpatty: posting that information is useless, you need to ask a question explaining your problem
<possible1994> How can I specify a passkey PIN code to my BT device when bluetooth manager never gives me that option?
<ikonia> possible1994: the remote device normally is where the pass code is set, not the ubuntu client
<possible1994> ikonia, Ah ok, well it keeps failing to connect. It detects it, and its MAC, but fails to connect.
<cowpatty> how do i avoid flooding?  i found pastebin, but do not understand what to do after pasteing into pastebin.
<possible1994> I've googled for an hour, I can't take it anymore
<MrKeuner> possible1994, are you sure it is asking for one? some bt devices don't
<dns53> possible1994 what type of device?  is the device in a pairing or discoverable mode?
<tex> Hello
<tex> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<possible1994> MrKeuner, I don't believe it does, but I've moved onto desperate measures
<MrKeuner> possible1994, what bt device is it
<i_is_broke> cowpatty, paste the url in here of the pastebin page
<possible1994> dns53, A Plantronics voyager pro headset, and yes I have placed it in discoverable mode. My laptop detects it and its MAC, but fails to connect, sometimes saying "connection refused"
<heisenmink> I have a script in /etc/rc.local that isn't run as often as I'd like. Is there any file that is run every time one logs in?
<dns53> possible1994 try turning it off and on and putting it in discovery mode, i have problems with my bluetooth headset and i need to pair it just about every time
<possible1994> dns53, Failed, and I've done that several times anyway. There's something causing my bluetooth headset to reject my laptops request to pair with it.
<MrKeuner> possible1994, not sure how but try enabling debug mode for blues subsystem on your laptop
<Funhouse> Ben64: thank you
<MrKeuner> might give you more clue as to what's happening
<dns53> possible1994 have you tried having linux forget the device?
<dlam> whats the command to check mail?     'mail' doesnt work
<MrKeuner> try mutt
<dlam> im root if that matters
<MrKeuner> dlam, doesn;t work as in command not found?
<possible1994> dns53, as in, remove it from bluetooth manager?
<dlam> yeah,  "bash: mail: command not found"
<dlam> dunno if its different in debian distros or something O_O
<MrKeuner> dlam, apt-get install mailutils
<Ben64> it is in /usr/bin/mail for me
<osmosis> When I am in unity, on my second monitor...i am unable to access any of the drop down menus on the top bar...the menus are scatter. It is unusable. Does anyone know of a fix for this???
<dlam> MrKeuner: ahh that did it
<Guest92416> I switched the lightdm background picture in the file /etc/lightdm/unitysomething to a costum picture (the path is correct). but the picture doesn't load up and i get a black background
<wisnia> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<dns53> possible1994 yes
<possible1994> dns53, Yes I've tried that.
<kalimojo> hi im looking for the software sources application. i dont have a system->administration launcher. where can i find this app ?
<stephane_yaal> #yaal
<MrKeuner> kalimojo, gksu /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<possible1994> Oh how I wish I could pair this bluetooth device.
<MrKeuner> possible1994, did you already check bluetooth subsystem debug notice? also trying increasing its verbosity level
<bouma> why cant i install kbibtex in oneric ?
<possible1994> MrKeuner, I don't know how to check the subsystem debug notice
<bouma> it doesnt show in synaptic, and apt-get says its only referred to by another package
<dns53> possible1994 have you restarted your machine? i once crashed the bluetooth daemon and it would not work untill i restarted the machine
<possible1994> dns53, Yes, that actually is a reported bug
<kalimojo> thanks mrkeuner
<MrKeuner> welcome
<scarleo_> bouma, doesnt seem to exist in oneiric, it was in natty and seems to get in in Precise again, don't know why
<MrKeuner> possible1994, try running /usr/bin/bluetooth-properties in a terminal and see if that creates a meaningful error message when pairing is rejected
<scarleo_> bouma, you can probably try to install either natty or precise version
<scarleo_> bouma, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbibtex
<possible1994> MrKeuner, That's a nonexistent directory
<MrKeuner> possible1994, ok, thats where it is on Lucid
<bouma> scarleo_: what about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/kbibtex
<possible1994> Is /usr/src/foo a directory containing source code files?
<scarleo_> bouma, so, just install it then, don't know why the pages say different things, either way is fine I guess
<artao> hello
<artao> anyone live?
<dns53> welcome
<artao> thx
<artao> i've got a question re: ubuntu studio distro
<artao> can i run it off usb key or does it require a full install?
<dns53> you do not need permission to ask a question, just ask it (all on one line if possible)
<bouma> scarleo_: well as i tried to explain, synaptic doesnt show it, and apt-get gives the error as stated
<dario_> list
<dario_> \list
<MrKeuner> good night friends
<artao> is anyone here even familiar with ubuntu studio?
<dario_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<scarleo_> bouma, are you n 32 or 64 ?
<dns53> artao there may be someone here, they do have their own room
<bouma> scarleo_: 64
<scarleo_> bouma, on tthis page grab the .deb under "Downloadable files" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/kbibtex/0.2.3.90-1
<bouma> scarleo_: will that update ?
<bouma> scarleo_: I mean will it stay uptodate with the update manager?
<dns53> artao do you have a general ubuntu question or an ubuntu-studio specific question?    you could try asking in #ubuntustudio
<artao> ah! i had no idea, thx
<osmosis> is there anyway to change the password strength on the generator for Revelation?
<osmosis> is there anyway to change the password strength on the generator for Revelation password manager in gnome2?
<artao> i'll look to see if anyone's over there .. i'd just like to try ubuntu studio .. don't know if i can run it off a usb key .. their site doesn't say
<theadmin> artao: You can
<scarleo_> bouma, not if it's not in your repositories
<artao> theadmin: i CAN run it off usb key?
<EderNauta> hi
<Galeo> Hi. *Beginner* I'm trying to run Tor Browser Bundle on Ubuntu 10.10, but it says I ain't able to connect to the tor network, while on the other side, I can run Tor alone and beeing "connected".
<theadmin> artao: Yeah, just use LiLi USB Creator (from Windows) or usb-creator-gtk (from Ubuntu-like Linux) or Unetbootin (from any Linux, but it sometimes fails)
<artao> i've been using Universal USB .. i assume that's ot a problem?
<EderNauta> artao: The best tool for run image of linux its unetbootin
<artao> (doesn't appear to be anyone live over at #ubuntustudio)
<theadmin> artao: Yeah, I don't think that really works
<dario__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<damo22> what does ubuntu use for remote desktop sharing/
<theadmin> EderNauta: Unetbootin fails with most distributions except Ubuntu, so no, that's not the *best* tool for *linux* image
<damo22> what is the name of the program?
<theadmin> damo22: Vinagre if I recall right
<artao> k .. i've got unetbootin as well
<artao> JUST figured out yesterday .. after MUCH experimentation! ... that only one or two of my usb ports is bootable ... heh
<damo22> no vinagre is not it
<heisenmink> is there something like .bash_login but for the graphical session login/resume?
<artao> thx
<theadmin> heisenmink: Depends on your desktop environment really, for Openbox it's ~/.config/openbox/autostart, for KDE it's ~/.kde4/share/Autostart and I have no idea about gnome
<artao> could you tell me what DM/WM ubuntu studio uses and how easy/hard it is to change it?
<heisenmink> theadmin, I'm running gnome3/ubuntu11.10"oneiric ocelot"
<artao> i tried regular ubuntu, but don't like gnome ... now downloading kubuntu and xubuntu
<artao> but i REALLY like all the included progs in ubuntu studio
<heisenmink> artao, It's very easy to change yourself
<theadmin> artao: Ubuntu Studio uses gnome if I recall right
<artao> k
<artao> i couldn't find in standard ubuntu (running off dvd) where/how to change the DM/WM
<theadmin> artao: You just need to install the one you need from APT and then change on the login screen -_-
<artao> ahhh
<artao> ic
<artao> i thought maybe i needed to run a command line tool
<dns53> heisenmink  try running gnome-session-properties
<artao> ubuntu is the only distro i've tried so far that just worked
<artao> :D
<artao> BUT i'd prefer to be using E17, KDE, or xfce
<possible1994> Someone tell me how to troubleshoot a non-connecting bluetooth headset
<EderNauta> artao: are you try KDE?
<artao> i've tried debian/kde and linux mint kde
<artao> debian ran faster .. mint was sluggish .. BUT i liked kde
<EderNauta> nooo, try new kde
<EderNauta> artao: try it kubuntu
<heisenmink> dns53, isn't that for only bootup? or for all kinds of login?
<artao> also had some difficulty getting dual-head display to work right
<artao> ja, kubuntu now downloading along with xubuntu and elive
<cristian_c> an other question:
<artao> i got the dual screen working, but couldn't seem to change which monitor was the primary
<artao> ubuntu got it right
<EderNauta> my fauvorite desktop enviroment its KDE 4
<cristian_c> I'm using lubuntu 11.10
<dns53> heisenmink that is for applications that start with gnome3,  there is no generic way of starting applications you need to do it per desktop environment
<cristian_c> I can not see the volume icon on the panel
<heisenmink> dns53, my trackpad configuration is reset each time I restart my computer or go to sleep / wake or hibernate/waker
<cristian_c> I added, but still can not see it
<cristian_c> What can I do?
<EderNauta> cristian_c: try to add a new... dont remember the name....
<cristian_c> EderNauta, I've done this :(
<EderNauta> cristian_c: clic on bar and try to add a item
<VictorCL> how can I check what services I can use with init.d ?
<cristian_c> EderNauta, anyone?
<dns53> heisenmink   what do you do to fix it? run a script? a gui program?
<EderNauta> cristian_c: in the menu bar, the pannel, clic left mouse button and add a item, search the audio icon
<EderNauta> cristian_c: or you use gnome 3?
<heisenmink> dns53, I have a script with "synclient x=y k=z" lines
<cristian_c> EderNauta, I've done :(
<cristian_c> EderNauta, no
<EderNauta> cristian_c: why desktop you use? gnome 3 or previus gnome?
<cristian_c> EderNauta, lxde
<dario_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EderNauta> cristian_c: aaam  , i dont know lxde enviroment
<artao> it's been 6 - 8 yrs since i last maintained a linux box ... SOOO .. IIRC the DM/WM can be set per user, yes?
<Myrtti> cristian_c: you could ask in #lubuntu?
<llutz> artao: WM yes, DM no
<artao> so i can have multiple users with different DM/WM so I can test performance under each,yes?
<artao> ??
<cristian_c> Myrtty, I'll try
<artao> please elaborate
<llutz> artao: a user can set his WM, but not the DM
<artao> so if i set E17, every user has it? or is E17 a WM nowadays?
<artao> same question re: xfce
<llutz> artao: its a WM
<artao> k
<eXpander> How to check the current volume in terminal? I know one can use "amixer", but is there any similiarar to pavucontrol but for terminal?
<llutz> artao: DMs are xdm, gdm, lightdm, kdm, slim etc.pp
<theadmin> eXpander: alsamixer
<artao> hm
<artao> openbox?
<theadmin> artao: Window manager
<llutz> artao: wm
<artao> huhn
<artao> things have changed ...
<artao> cool
<llutz> artao: i guess you mean DE DesktopEnvironment, not DM displayManager
<eXpander> theadmin, no, alsamixer, I want a pulseaudio mixer in terminal
<artao> AHHH
<theadmin> artao: DMs are login screens. DEs are window managers AND a set of some application.
<artao> i guess so LOLZ
<Yusuke> sigh i have even updated my system , im running on 11.04 , and yet the error still the same http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827466/   , in my lame Windows XP i dont even need to upgrade anything
<theadmin> artao: And a window manager is just the thing which draws the window borders
<eXpander> does "pactl" show the current volume in %?
<artao> .. and decorations and gadgets etc. yes?
<artao> thx
<artao> i think i get it now
<artao> so i'll add ubuntu studio to my que. heh.
<artao> gotta find something to do til all these downloads are in
<artao> ;)
<theadmin> artao: No, window managers don't deal with gadgets
<artao> k. what would THAT be then?
<Yusuke> sigh i have even updated my system , im running on 11.04 , and yet the error still the same http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/827466/   , in my lame Windows XP i dont even need to upgrade anything
<theadmin> artao: Desktop environments. Such as Gnome, KDE, etc
<artao> E17 and kde incude them
<artao> aha
<theadmin> artao: E17 is more of a desktop environment than a window manager nowadays :D
<artao> k
<theadmin> Yusuke: You don't have to repeat often, when someone knows someone helps
<artao> i had a BIG problem fighting with E17 to use my dual-displays
<theadmin> artao: Try using lxrandr
<artao> i looked online and found that it seems E17 indeed has some issues in that area
<artao> any advice?
<theadmin> artao: lxrandr, it's a tool for easy monitor configuration, universal pretty much
<artao> k .. i found something call grandr, but that didn't help a whole lot
<artao> noted
<Yusuke> what does "not installable" mean , if it is really not for install , then why the hell put the additional packages as required things
<dns53> Yusuke there are packages there for transitioning between versions, package was called foo, is now called bar etc
<Monkeypaws> Ello
<eXpander> Hi, I tried mencoder, but it does not work, why?
<eXpander> mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=800:height=600:fps=15:device=/dev/video0  -ovc x264 -nosound -o cam_`date +%F_%T`.avi
<ServerSage> eXpander: Sounds like a problem for the mencoder irc channel.
<Monkeypaws> I want to use ffmpeg or ffserver to input a stream from my ipcamera and output to a stream apache can use.  I have the input working fine, but, do i need to output a file or do i have to use ffserver to stream the output?
<Culiforge> 10.04 is not booting after installing nvidia 8400gs, tried to boot with nomodeset with no luck, any other ideas?
<ServerSage> Culiforge: When you say it doesn't boot, where does it stop?
<Culiforge> ServerSage: I get a lo-res boot splash then it hangs at a loading please wait...
<rodhash> (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument
<rodhash> Hello .. does anyone know how to fix it??
<ServerSage> Culiforge: I'm guessing it's hanging either trying to load the nvidia module, or trying to start X.  Are you familiar with grub?
<Culiforge> ServerSage: on a beginning level I am
<Culiforge> ServerSage: so I guess mostly no
<theadmin> ServerSage: Are you trying to boot into the no-X mode? Append "text" to your kernel line.
<ServerSage> theadmin: No, I was going to suggest getting rid of splash to see where it was hanging.
<rodhash> Hi.. anyone?
<theadmin> ServerSage: Oh, uh, just press Escape during boot. Or append "noquiet nosplash" to the line.
<ServerSage> Culiforge: There ya go, do what theadmin just said.  :)
<ServerSage> !ask | rodhash
<ubottu> rodhash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Culiforge> so would that be the same line I appended the nomodeset to.. the boot/ linux...
<rodhash> (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument
<rodhash> Hi.. anyone?
<rodhash> Hello .. does anyone know how to fix it??
<ServerSage> Culiforge: Yup.  That would be the one.
<Culiforge> ServerSage: ok, I'll be back in a couple to report then
<ServerSage> rodhash: Aah, didn't realize you had asked already.  Just chill, if somebody knows the answer they will chime in.  Chances are nobody knows.
<ServerSage> rodhash: Out of curiosity, is that coming from the X logs?
<ahhughez> I cant find anything like tag and rename for ubuntu :'( ideas?
<rodhash> ServerSage, yes.. from Xorg.0.log
<ServerSage> rodhash: Do you get it all the time, or only when you do certain things (watch videos, play games, etc…)?
<ServerSage> ahhughez: I think there is something called Audio Tag Tool.   I've not used it though.
<rodhash> when I start compiz... but it started today only, and compiz and its effects becomes slow
<ServerSage> ahhughez: Wow, never mind.  It's not been updated in a long time it would appear.
<rodhash> ServerSage, and I've googled but found nothing
<damo22> how do you force a recheck of a raid array, so it doesnt get marked as degraded?
<ServerSage> ahhughez: http://www.mp3tag.de/en/
<Culiforge> ServerSage: Ok, what I saw was "cannot write .pid file /dev/initramfs.d/plymouth.pid
<ServerSage> damo22: It's probably getting marked as degraded for a reason.  :)
<xanax`> hello
<Culiforge> ServerSage: or something quite like that
 * theadmin is off. See ya everyone, hamsters to all of you %)
<damo22> serversage: basically its raid5 with 5 disks, 1 failed badly and the spare didnt get a chance to resync fully
<KayGridley> anyone know why on a reboot I'd lose all the ip settings on a 10.04 server?
<ServerSage> rodhash: I found a few things talking about xorg bugs and upgrading mesa.  :/  Not sure that will help you though.
<damo22> i want to force the loading of disk5 into the final position and get it to fire  up
<damo22> without a spare
<dns53> damo22 so you have not lost data but you do not have enough disks to satisfy the redundency?
<ServerSage> damo22: So you have a RAID5, 5 disks total but one is dead and you want to pull the spare in?
<damo22> dns53: yes
<dns53> have you put in a spare disk?
<cowpatty> cowpatty
<damo22> dns53: no i have hot removed the faulty disk
<cowpatty> format a usb drive with FAT32 file system
<damo22> and i want to load the spare without replacing the spare
<rodhash> ServerSage, hmm ... besides xorg is getting those erros my ubuntu is working fine, but I'd like to fix that.... but I didn't figure out how..
<damo22> s/second spare/faulty
<ServerSage> KayGridley: I'm not sure, but this page may help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<pfSenseLogs> is there a way to check which IP modified a file in a shared folder?
<damo22> can i create a dummy loopback device and insert it as the new spare?
<ServerSage> rodhash: I don't run a GUI at all on my linux boxes, so it's a bit outside my realm of experience.  Is your box up to date?
<dns53> damo22 you need to rescan the disks (i'm not sure how to do this without rebooting), mark the new disk for raid, then add the disk to the existing raid array
<KayGridley> ServerSage: thanks, just realised I'm a) a complete idiot and b) have been reading that but using the temp settings
<KayGridley> will now go and hang head in shame
<dns53> damo22 it will then automatically rebuild the array to the new disk
<ServerSage> KayGridley: Hehe, we have all been there.  Simply apply head to desk several times, always helps.
<KayGridley> ServerSage: believe me already doing that!  It has been a morning, turns out me/our tech guy forgot to put the air con back on in the server room yesterday morning
<KayGridley> losing an ip address being a minor issue after fixing that one :)
<ServerSage> KayGridley: Let me guess, turned it off because you were freezing standing in there working at console?  :)
<damo22> dns53: http://pastebin.com/pDpyJdtD
<KayGridley> ServerSage: nope, turned it off coz my boss was freezing standing there watching me work :)
<damo22> i got it to insert the spare /dev/sdf1 as position 4 but it says clean, degraded
<ServerSage> KayGridley: At least you can blame the boss.  :)
<pfSenseLogs> is there a way to check which IP modified a file in a shared folder?
<KayGridley> could have sworn we'd put it back on but the remote is a bit dodgy so I suspect I forgot to double check it had actually worked
<ServerSage> pfSenseLogs: You can look in the logs in /var/log.
<ServerSage> pfSenseLogs: NFS or Samba?
<pfSenseLogs> samba
<ServerSage> pfSenseLogs: Yup, depending on your smb.conf file you should have logs in /var/log/samba/
<Monkeypaws> im tryin to input a mjpeg http stream from an ip camera and output to something apache can stream.  Is VLC what i need or is there a better way?
<pfSenseLogs> what makes a difference in smb.conf?
<ServerSage> pfSenseLogs: You can set log level, your log file, what shares are logged, etc...
<pfSenseLogs> if nothing is set
<dns53> damo22   so it does not know about the new disk, there is something you needed to run to mark the disk for raid and add it to the degraded array, let me google it
<pfSenseLogs> nothgin is done?
<pfSenseLogs> or logging is done by default
<pfSenseLogs> ?
<ServerSage> pfSenseLogs: I'm not sure what the default is.  You'll have to look.
<pfSenseLogs> ok
<damo22> dns53: do you think its a good idea to add the faulty disk as a spare, it has a lot of direct I/O buffer read sector errors
<dns53>  damo22   it should be something like:    mdadm --manage /dev/md3 --add /dev/sdf1
<dns53> damo22 probably not, but you can, you just need to wipe the partition table
<ServerSage> Monkeypaws: You're asking that question in kind of the wrong channel.
<dns53> damo22   mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdf1
<damo22> really? on sdf1? whys that
<obounaim> I have difficult time viewing the ubuntu developer week logs i need to scroll left and write to read and the scroll bar is at the end of the log
<dns53> damo22 that was the disk you added?
<damo22> dns53: yes, mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sdf1 for write - not zeroing
<dns53> damo22 so it is probably dead or on it's way out
<tellone> ! path|me
<ServerSage> !path | tellone
<damo22> dns53: so with 3/5 disks intact and the 4th one on its way out, if i add a 5th disk will it recover?
<ServerSage> tellone: Don't think ubottu-the-great understand path.
<tellone> ServerSage: guess not
<dns53> damo22 did we just kill the wrong disk?
<Chotaz_> how can I find which processes or jobs are using a specific hdd?
<dns53> Chotaz_ lsof
<damo22> dns53: i dont think it wrote anything to the disk
<tellone> is there a max-value for path length?
<damo22> dns53: since it was part of the array
<dns53> damo22  so /proc/mdstats still shows that it is a clean but degraded array?
<DJones> sudo apt-get install bitlbee
<DJones> ugh, sorry
<damo22> dns53: md3 : active raid5 sdb1[0] sdf1[6] sde1[3] sdd1[2]
<damo22>       7814041600 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [5/4] [U_UUU]
<dns53> damo22 so you have not lost any data, just add another disk of equal or greater size to the array and watch it rebuild over the next day
<meetaw> plot() doesn't work in scilab
<meetaw> with ubuntu 11.10
<meetaw> any fix ?
<damo22> dns53: for some reason it thinks /dev/sdf1  is in position 6 (spare), but mdadm --detail shows position 4
<damo22> dns53: its because i hacked it in /sys/block/md3/md/dev-sdf1/
<damo22> i forced it to slot 4
<meetaw> anybody ?
<damo22> but it needs to detect the array as not degraded
<hbalxzdl> Ïã¸ÛÃñÈ»¹ú¼ÊÉÌÎñ¼¯ÍÅÓÐÏÞ¹«Ë¾ÊÇÒ»¼ÒרҵµÄ¹«Ë¾·þÎñ»ú¹¹£¬ÒµÎñ·¶Î§°üÀ¨×¢²á¸÷À๫˾¡¢¹«Ë¾ÄêÉó¡¢×¢ÏúË°ÎñÖØ×顢Э°ìÏã¸ÛÒøÐпª»§£»¸÷Àà·ÖÖ§»ú¹¹¡¢É̱ꡢÉçÍÅ×¢²á£»¹«Ë¾¸ÄÃû¡¢µØÖ·¡¢¶­Ê¡¢¹É¶«¹É·ÝתÈ㻹«Ë¾ÃØÊ顢רÏߵ绰¡¢´úÊÕÐżþ»õ¼þ¡¢´ú±í¹«Ë¾³öÍ¥µÈ£¬³ÉÁ¢¼¸ÄêÀ´ÓëÕþ¸®²¿ÃÅ¡¢Ïã¸Û¸÷´óÒøÐж¼½¨Á¢ÁËÁ¼ºÃµÄºÏ×÷»ï°é¹Øϵ£¬ÎÒÃǱü³Ðרҵ·þÎñ¡¢³ÏÐÅΪ±¾¡¢²»¶Ï´´ÐµĹ¤×÷ÀíÄÐγÉÁËÒÔÏã¸Û¡¢ÉîÛÚΪÖÐÐÄ£¬·øÉäÈ«¹úµÄ·þÎñÌåϵ£¬ÎÒÃǵÄרҵ»áΪÄú´øÀ´×îÖܵ½¡¢×î¿ì½Ý¡¢×îºÃµÄ·þÎñ¡£
<hbalxzdl> ÁªÏµ·½Ê½
<hbalxzdl> hbalxzdl@gmail.com
<FloodBot1> hbalxzdl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmtarmey_>  hi chat room im using vbox to run windows xp inside linux , the problem is windows in vbox is not picking up usb sticks, it is picking up usb modem though any ideas please.
<ServerSage> dmtarmey_: That might be better asked in #vbox.  Is the linux host seeing the USB sticks?
<dmtarmey_> ServerSage iv tried no one seems to be there
<dmtarmey_> It dosnt seem like the linux is seeing the USN stick
<ServerSage> dmtarmey_: It's more active in a few hours.
<dns53> damo22 could you restart the machine?
<dmtarmey_> ServerSage cheers
<ServerSage> dmtarmey_: If you plug in the USB stick and run dmesg do you see anything about it?
<damo22> dns53: no because its not my machine i am vncd into it
<kalimojo> are there keystroke loggers for ubuntu ?
<dmtarmey_> ServerSage let me try that!
<ServerSage> kalimojo: Yes, there.
<kalimojo> ?
<ServerSage> kalimojo: Oops, hit enter too quick.  Yes there are.  Take a look at lkl.
<dns53> damo22 ok, so could you try failing the replaced disk?      mdadm --manage /dev/md3 --fail /dev/sdf1
<meetaw> plot() does not work in scilab with ubuntu 11.10. Any fix ?
<damo22> dns53: the faulty disk has been removed from the array already
<damo22> dns53: it was /dev/sdc1
<dns53> damo22 but you put it back?
<damo22> dns53: no i used the spare /dev/sdf1 and forced it into slot 4
<ServerSage> meetaw: First off, we heard the first time.  Second, what is it doing?  "Doesn't work" isn't really much to go on.
<damo22> dns53: /dev/sdc1 was slot 1 before but now slot 1 is empty
<Phant> Hi how do i disable html5 video crashing buggy crap lol in chromium 16.0.912.77? flash is working just fine for me i have ubuntu 10.10 installed
<ascianabhro> is there any displayconfigGTK or similar alternative available for ubuntu 10.04?
<meetaw> The graphics windows crashes
<meetaw> I think it is a problem with libgl1-mes-glx
<damo22> dns53: 0      active sync   /dev/sdb1 ----  1      removed  ----  2      active sync   /dev/sdd1 ----- -3      active sync   /dev/sde1 ------ 4      active sync   /dev/sdf1
<ServerSage> meetaw: What video card?  Intel?
<meetaw> Yes
<meetaw> Ironhide
<ServerSage> meetaw: I just spent 10 seconds googling (thats all you get!) and here is what I found:  http://www.equalis.com/forums/posts.asp?topic=321201
<meetaw> Yeah I looked at that that thread. Unfortunately the solution breaks gnome-shell and unity
<dns53> damo22 so there are 4 disks in the array out of 5?  so what is the problem?
<Kartagis> hi
<damo22> dns53: it says clean, degraded
<ServerSage> meetaw: Did you try the suggestion near the bottom made by R. Riviere?
<damo22> dns53: and doesnt seem to mount
<Kartagis> I can't get mu sound applet anymore. help me?
<ServerSage> meetaw: I can't see who that would break gnome-shell or unity.
<meetaw> Yeah. It doesn't seem to work.
<dns53> damo22 it will, it has all the data on disk so it is "clean" but does not have the redundancy, so it is "degraded", you should be able to use it in a degraded state
<meetaw> It breaks because gnome-shell and unity need libgl1-mesa-glx to work. Removing it breaks them
<ServerSage> meetaw: You'll probably have better luck asking scilab folks.
<damo22> dns53: but /proc/mdstat says sdf1[6] which means it still thinks its the spare
<damo22> dns53: i need it to say sdf1[1]
<ServerSage> meetaw: Actually, there is even an IRC channel for scilab.
<ServerSage> meetaw: http://tinyurl.com/84yv7yo
<vlt> Hello. How to change the language of cryptsetup's passphrase prompt (from initrd)?
<damo22> dns53: sorry i mean sdf1[4]
<damo22> dns53: it should say that
<user82> Hi! maybe a beginner question: but where does the output go when i press a magic sysrq key?
<iceroot> user82: directly to tty
<meetaw> ServerSage: thanks
<meetaw> Apparently
<meetaw> I was using the 32 bit library
<meetaw> Silly me
<dns53> damo22 i'm still not sure why you cannot use the array, it should be active
<user82> iceroot, can i show it in the gnome terminal or only via ctrl+alt+1 (i assume 1 is tty)?
<iceroot> user82: maybe syslog is also holding it
<iceroot> user82: also see #bash maybe they know how to put that in your terminal instead of tty1
<ikonia> you won't be able to put it into the gnome terminal
<user82> okay thanks iceroot
<ikonia> as magic sysrq sends a break to the kernel, which can only output to the default tty as X11/gnome is a process running on top of it
<ikonia> magic sysrq will hang your system and interup all processes, so you can't send it to the desktop based terminals
<user82> ikonia, where do i see tty? ctrl+alt+f1 sends me to tty1
<ikonia> user82: what are you trying to do and why ?
<kalimojo> what is a good server/channel for general chat ?
<iceroot> !ot | kalimojo
<ubottu> kalimojo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user82> ikonia, pretty much nothing...i just wanted to test it
<user82> dont ask me why...^^
<dns53> kalimojo there is #ubuntu-chat for example
<ikonia> user82: ok - research magic sysrq then
<Themenace> Yo, anyone who knows any status on Bug #846407 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846407 in xrdp (Ubuntu) "Empty desktop on 11.10 beta 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846407
<Themenace> This bug stops me from working at home right now! And it's been in "confirmed" state for a while now..
<bullgard4> Themenace: states the status of a bug in each report.
<bullgard4> Themenace: Launchpad states the status of a bug in each report.
<dns53> Themenace xrdp is not really a server, it acts more like a proxy between rdp and vnc so you need some setup to get it working
<dns53> Themenace you will need to start a vnc session and then set up xrdp to allow you to remotely login to the session
<Themenace> dns53: Ok, thanks for the tip.. I have xrdp and is able to log in but the only thing that appears is my wallpapaer..
<Themenace> wallpaper*
<Themenace> and yeah, perhaps I could get it to work with some configurations .. but when I had 11.04 it worked "as it should"
<Themenace> And I just want to be able to rdp to my office computer without the hazzle of special configurations and so on :)
<Themenace> And since this is a bug I just wounder when someone is starting to work on the fix
<Themenace> -u
<Themenace> sorry for my spelling
<dns53> Themenace you can get it working, i have read some documentation but i have not had time myself
<dns53> Themenace just use vnc +ssh for the moment, that is easier to get working
<Themenace> dns53: thanks for the tip.. i'll try to use that setup meanwhile the bug is getting fixed
<user82> in KDE all the popups are "stored" in the messages. does that work in gnome3 too(are they in some log...)?
<dns53> i do not think they are kept but please speak up if i am wrong
<jpds> user82, dns53: ~/.cache/notify-osd.log
<user82> thx jpds
<asixprofe> d
<Victor_Serrano> How are you??? I have 6 years old!!
<zwoxyz> hello
<sayem_> hello world!
<sayem_> first time irc user here. would somebody care to show me around? :)
<R_zr> show yourself arounf, fag
<zwoxyz> anyone using backtrack?
<sayem_> your help is appreciated
<AfterDeath> R_zr: Is that necessary?
<ikonia> zwoxyz: the guys in #backtrack-linux do
<zwoxyz> I know
<ikonia> zwoxyz: that's where you should be discussing Backtrack-linux then
<annonnymous> o.o
<zwoxyz> ok
<ikonia> 3/window 37
<ikonia> oops
<zwoxyz> What irc chatting program are you using?
<sayem_> xchat irc
<Instalarn> ho ho
<bullgard4>  Synaptic: " telepathy-indicator - Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.: Telepathy integration with the messaging menu." What »messaging menu« is meant here?
<Themenace> jo
<lukasadler> !close
<zwoxyz> This is first time using xchat
<Instalarn> makinoteeee
<zwoxyz> Where can I see how many people there are online on this server?
<zwoxyz> xchat
<Stava> My laptop battery is charging and seem to be stuck at 33%. Also, time to full is 18,5 hours. This dont seem right, can I troubleshoot/debug this somehow?
<steldiffe> hi
<reisio> hi steldiffe
<steldiffe> hi reisio
<steldiffe> how ar u
<reisio> pretty good
<steldiffe> ok
<reisio> pizza for breakfast; how are you?
<steldiffe> find thanx
<reisio> good, good
<jojose> how i can disable dhcp check while my computer is starting?
<reisio> jojose: what for?
<reisio> brb
<jojose> when my pc is starting it check dhcp offers in eth0 and wlan0, how i can disable that
<ActionParsnip> jojose: set them to static IP
<reisio> jojose: why do you want to?
<jojose> because i have installed network manager and i dont need that
<ActionParsnip> jojose: network manager is a service, the UI on the desktop just manages it for you
<reisio> jojose: maybe something like this: http://www.dotkam.com/2008/08/06/speed-up-ubuntu-boot-time-by-starting-networking-on-the-background/
<reisio> or instead of shutting down, you could use some form of suspend/hibernate
<jojose> but its so slow when is starting ActionParsnip
<zwoxyz> hello
<reisio> magic is slow
<sudipta> hi....I'm using gnome shell and Alt+f2 does not work for me....what to do now?
<reisio> but you can have it backgrounded
<reisio> zwoxyz: hiyo
<reisio> sudipta: how'd you install gnome shell?
<ericus> sudipta: try ty add it to keyboard shorcuts
<sudipta> reisio:by apt-get....
<zwoxyz> Can anyone here use Armitage?
<sudipta> ericus: but how?
<ActionParsnip> jojose: could try wicd instead.
<ActionParsnip> !info armitage
<ubottu> Package armitage does not exist in oneiric
<sudipta> reisio:it worked previously but suddenly it just stops
<angelete2> hi
<zwoxyz> Armitage anyone?
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: what is it?
<angelete2> how do i set my default keyboard for console??
<pamperoespecial> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<angelete2> i've done dpkg-reconfigure console-data but anytime i reboot it gets english keyboard
<zwoxyz> cyber attack management for metasploit
<sudipta> ericus,:hey...r u there?
<ActionParsnip> angelete2: http://keyj.wordpress.com/2011/08/15/change-language-and-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-server-10-04-lts/     section 2
<sudipta> reisio, hey ...r u there?
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: seems like a hacking tool....
<ericus> sudipta: yes, but i must go now
<ericus> sorry i cant help any further
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<sudipta> ericus, its ok....
<reisio> sudipta: hi
<sudipta> reisio:hey can u please help me out?
<reisio> sudipta: maybe, what's up?
<sudipta> hi....I'm using gnome shell and Alt+f2 does not work for me....what to do now?
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: you could install gmrun and map the alt+f2 to run gmrun
<reisio> ah right
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: its a terminal command, gives one line of output which is fine to paste in here...
<prabhu> hello...is there anybody out there ?
<reisio> sudipta: are you sure alt+f2 is meant to do that?  You might ask #gnome
<ericus> sudipta: http://shuffleos.com/3557/how-to-enable-alt-f2-shortcut-gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10/
<reisio> prabhu: nope :)
<sudipta> ActionParsnip:but it used to work just fine...I have insalled ccsm and after that it stopped
<sudipta> reisio:yeah...it worked earlier
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: is it the same for all users (make a new one if you have only one user)
<reisio> earlier when? :p
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: ericus's link looks good
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: once you give the output of the simple command I may be able to advise..
<sudipta> ericus:yeah...thanks a lot
<chroot> help, my ubuntu 11.10 is very slow, i can't stdand it, how can i fix it?
<chroot> especially when i open file manager.
<chroot> i don't know what's wrong with it?
<reisio> chroot: what processor/ram/gpu have you?
<chroot> reisio, i have intel core
<chroot> ram
<reisio> Core i?
<chroot> not gpu
<chroot> yes
<zwoxyz> Is there anyone here with knowledge about Armitage?
<reisio> zwoxyz: good character
<chroot> reisio, have you ever encounter the same problem?
<reisio> chroot: could be an indication of driver misconfiguration, system insanity, hardware failure... lot of variables
<chroot> oh, reisio , my file system is full, is this the problem?
<reisio> chroot: that is definitely a good suspicion :)
<reisio> chroot: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-clear-the-package-cache/
<chroot> reisio, you mean when file system almost full, it will slow down your system?
<chroot> ok,
<reisio> chroot: it can bring your system to a halt
<chroot> then why is that?
<chroot> i mean why this will happen?
<reisio> because a lot of processes require temporary file space to function
<reisio> and eventually you'll run out of space in RAM, and swap
<chroot> and the temporaty file will be in dir /var?
<chroot> am i right?
<kralle> hello can please someone tell me how to change the dnsmasq port from 53 to tomething else ?
<reisio> it's not a good idea to let your file systems get full anyways, as the proactive anti-fragmentation systems will become unable to function
<reisio> chroot: not sure, check the link I gave
<chroot> ok
<kralle> anyone ? :)
<asix_feeder> exit
<asix_feeder> exit
<asix_feeder> exit6
<asix_feeder> exit!!!
<FloodBot1> asix_feeder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asix_feeder> sdllsdf
<asix_feeder> wsdasd
<asix_feeder> sxc
<asix_feeder> zxc
<asix_feeder> zx
<asix_feeder> czx
<FloodBot1> asix_feeder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asix_feeder> c
<asix_feeder> zxc
<asix_feeder> zxczx
<asix_feeder> czx
<asix_feeder> czx
<asix_feeder> czx
<asix_feeder> ds
<asix_feeder> as
<asix_feeder> das
<asix_feeder> das
<asix_feeder> das
<kralle> spinner
<kralle> someone can tell me how to change the dnsmasq port ?
<reisio> kralle: what for
<asix_abian> gahg
<asix_abian> dh
<asix_abian> sd
<asix_abian> h
<asix_abian> sgh
<asix_abian> sdfh
<asix_abian> sdf
<FloodBot1> asix_abian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chroot> reisio, are you still there?
<reisio> yup
<chroot> i checked out the link you give me
<reisio> mmhmm
<chroot> en and my apt/archives is only 283 M
<chroot> that is not big
<reisio> twss
<reisio> chroot: it's just a convenient place to start
<reisio> you should remove more than 283MB if your system is full
<chroot> oh, and i scaned my file system, it said that i have used %84
<chroot> is that full?
<reisio> well no, it's 84 out of a hundred
<chroot> and my hard disk is 500 Gb
<reisio> check with df -i, though
<chroot> reisio, well, i there are still a lot of nodes i can use .
<direktor> a
<reisio> chroot: okay, so it's probably not space, then
<chroot> then what,
<chroot> is it the file manager problem?
<reisio> that's one possibility
<chroot> then, i should reinstall the nautilus ?
<kralle> someone please help me ?
<chroot> that is right?
<kralle> i cant start dnsmasq it says port 53 is in use
<kralle> what a bounch of idiots ..
<ActionParsnip> chroot: i suggest you uninsall old unused kernels. It can help free lots of space
<ActionParsnip> kralle: who are these idiots?
<kralle> not here wrong query
<kralle> anyway can someone help me 1 miute
<kralle> minute?
<ActionParsnip> kralle: sure
<chroot> well, ActionParsnip , but when you turn on your computer, there is only one kernel you are using, so it should mean that the ram and cpu will only used by that kernel.
<kralle> i have startet a hotspot in ubuntu
<kralle> but then ican not start dnsmasq
<kralle> :(
<kralle> can you help me out
<ActionParsnip> chroot: I thought it was a drive space issue, not RAM.D'oh
<ActionParsnip> kralle: dnsmasq is a service, not an icon
<kralle> yes lol
<kralle> i know i need to run it but get the error port 53 is in use
<kralle> if i stiop the hotspot service it starts
<LjL> kralle: then you probably have some other service doing DNS on your system?
<kralle> but i need both
<chroot> ActionParsnip, i do have 3 kernel in my system, but i checked that these kernel only take me 73 Mb
<foo> what's the default fsck to check a drive? eg. the regular maintenance one? I forget the parameters. Thanks! I need to check a drive, I'm seeing this:  EXT3-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<LjL> kralle: tell the hotspot service to not serve DNS
<kralle> how
<kralle> :)
<kralle> is the built in service in ubuntu
<kralle> i just choice use as hotspot
<kralle> so how could i run both services
<ActionParsnip> chroot: each is about 120Mb on the disk
<LjL> kralle: i've never used Ubuntu's hotspot service (didn't even know about it), but let me see.
<kralle> great :)
<ActionParsnip> kralle: dnsmasq is not a default installed service
<chroot> ActionParsnip,  i check the kernel in /boot directory, am i done right?
<chroot> and also, how can i uninstall the old kernel
<kralle> yes i know  ActionParsnip
<kralle> but i need it .. so can i tell somehow to use both
<kralle> this hotspot feature and dnsmasq
<reisio> kralle: maybe check dpkg -L dnsmasq for a config file?
<kralle> i did
<kralle> but no port config
<kralle> avalibale
<kralle> or it there a alternative hotspot software ?
<LjL> kralle: well you wouldn't want to change dnsmasq's port anyway
<LjL> kralle: yes there is chillispot
<kralle> is it in the software center ?
<chroot> help, i want to back up me system, what directory should i back up?
<LjL> kralle: well i'm not sure how to help you, because on this machine i don't have a wifi card so i cannot even try the hotspot things, and other machines have too old versions of Ubuntu to have the hotspot feature...
<FatPig_> #channel ozmdota2
<FatPig_> sorry, wrong command
<sauevaem> need help with mkv files
<scarleo> chroot, mainly your /home but it depends on what you need
<bazhang> sauevaem, convert them?
<chroot> scarleo,  i use tar to backup, is it the best choice?
<sauevaem> well bazhang there's fine idea but I would like them to work
<sauevaem> that's*
<bazhang> sauevaem, what do you mean? mplayer can play them fine
<chroot> and it takes a lot of time
<scarleo> chroot, personally I use DejaDup that comes with ubuntu default
<chroot> oh, that is a graphical tool
<scarleo> chroot, well the time will depend on how much you are backing up :)
<chroot> scarleo,  i know that tool, and it will work with ubuntu one
<chroot> ubuntu cloud
<scarleo> chroot, DejaDup will be faster next time since it will only look for changes, plus you get the "Resture File" functionality
<scarleo> Restore*
<chroot> wait wait, i got questions, are you backup your file into ubuntu cloud?
<chroot> if not, where are you backup your file s?
<chroot> and are you only backup your home directory?
<scarleo> chroot, you can choose where to put them, also in U1 folder, my files are on my server. It's good to have them on another HD so if you got an exter HD that could be an option
<yitz_> .wc
<sauevaem> I use vlc and totem, vlc plays sound fine but screen is all green, totem returns an error: cound not find gstreams caps mapping for ffmpeg codec 'h264', and you are using and external libavcodec.
<reisio> sauevaem: are you actually using ffmpeg, or libav?
<chroot> and scarleo , are you backup all the files in your system?
<chroot> my system is very slow now, i can't fix it, so i want to reinstall a new system,  but i think it is not good to fix problems with reinstall!
<fidel> chroot: then fix it ;)
<scarleo> chroot, I backup my entire /home (almost, I skip some game folders I don't care about)
<sauevaem> ffmpeg I guess
<krazed> It's a little sad that Ubuntu is compatible with my school's network but there's a sign that says "currently having trouble with windows 7 machines."...
<chroot> fidel,  i want and with top util , it reads that the file  manager is the probem?
<reisio> sauevaem: ffmpeg -version ?
<sauevaem> I'm reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863030 but no one there really explained what to do
<chroot> scarleo, and you didnt' backup your / directory?  if there is something wrong, we can use backup to restore our system?
<chroot> am i right?
<sauevaem> ffmpeg version 0.7.3-4:0.7.3-0ubuntu0.11.10.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2011 the Libav developers
<scarleo> chroot, no I don't backup entire /. Have you done a lot of changes to program settings? If you have just backup /etc also, otherwise you won't need that either
<chroot> yes, scarleo , i think you are right, if there is something wrong, it always in /etc
<betimig> How to install DLL packages in wine to run windows software in Ubuntu almost all DLL files are unable to install when i go with wine trick to install them ?
<sauevaem> funny thing
<Lint> betimig, check ~\.wine\drive_c\windows\system32
<TGIBT> Hi, when i'm trying to run graphical install of ubuntu, i get this on my screen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/20120203101402.jpg/ . I know this is a problem with video card, but is there any (easy) way to fix this?
<sauevaem> well nvm
<betimig> Lint what to do there
<betimig> wine is installed and folder windows and system 32 exists
<Lint> betimig, that is a place for extra libraries
<betimig> but have to install librarier
<betimig> does there exist any command or something
<Lint> betimig, which ones?
<betimig> that will install all this things
<betimig> for me
<betimig> I dont know just libraries to help me to run dreamweaver and other software.
<joco> dxcvbn
<bullgard4>  Synaptic: " telepathy-indicator - Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.: Telepathy integration with the messaging menu." What »messaging menu« is meant here?
<Lint> betimig, when you launch dreamweaver installer, what it tries to do?
<hhe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<betimig> Lint it shows that An error has occurred.
<zwoxyz> herllo
<abvayad> .
<helprequired> Just got newest ubuntu and i can't install grub it freezes on grub install /sda/dev something like that and grub> setup freezes too says something looking for bio devices..
<raphaelle>  hello @ll, how can I make a gnumeric or ooo formula including values from another gnumeric document (instead of a different sheet) ?
<raphaelle>  something like "=A1 + [document.ods]sheet1!A1"...
<TGIBT> Hi, when i'm trying to run graphical install of ubuntu, i get this on my screen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/20120203101402.jpg/ . I know this is a problem with video card, but is there any (easy) way to fix this?
<kralle> can someone tell me hot to forward a dns request in ubuntu
<abvayad> .
<iwantu2brich> Hi
<iwantu2brich> anyone know how to properly run mineshafter.jar?
<ecthiender> no
<Chotaz_> How do you defragmentations on Ubuntu? Also, can I do them while the disks are being used?
<LjL> Chotaz_: short answer: you can't do it with ext4. but the next Ubuntu version is supposed to have a defrag tool for it (no promises).
<iceroot> Chotaz_: not needed
<iceroot> iwantu2brich: java -jar mineshafter.jar
<iwantu2brich> yes iceroot but it not works
<iceroot> kralle: to what?
<Chotaz_> iceroot: I have an external HDD that is literally dieing, WAY TOO slow transfer rates for this disk, ive changed the sata2usb interface inside the casing, didnt affect a thing
<iceroot> !work | iwantu2brich
<ubottu> iwantu2brich: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iwantu2brich> maybe its problem in executable
<iceroot> Chotaz_: usb is the problem, not fragmentation
<iceroot> Chotaz_: usb will use the cpu full
<Chotaz_> iceroot: still there's a transfer rate that is too slow for what this disk used to do
<iceroot> Chotaz_: usb is the problem, not the disk
<iceroot> Chotaz_: look at "top" and specially the %wa value
<iceroot> Chotaz_: if that is high your cpu/usb is the problem
<iwantu2brich> u@debian:~$ java -jar /home/h/gostek/ffsciagane/Mineshafter-
<iwantu2brich> Mineshafter-proxy.jar   Mineshafter-server.jar
<iwantu2brich> u@debian:~$ java -jar /home/h/gostek/ffsciagane/Mineshafter-proxy.jar
<iwantu2brich> Current proxy version: 3.2
<iwantu2brich> Gotten proxy version: 3.2
<iwantu2brich> Editing launcher failed:
<FloodBot1> iwantu2brich: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iwantu2brich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827636/
<Chotaz_> 8.2%
<iwantu2brich> this is a log after Mineshafter blanks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827636/
<iceroot> Chotaz_: can you perform "sudo hdparm -t /dev/sdX on that drive?
<kralle> iceroot
<iwantu2brich> I would appreciate any help...
<kralle> i just whant to forward 1 domain name in ubuntu
<kralle> how i can do it ?
<iceroot> kralle: i dont get what you really want
<kralle> ex if i go to domain1.xx i whant he go to domain2.xx
<iceroot> kralle: you have a machine and want a domain e.g. foobar.com to point to your ubuntu machine?
<Slart> kralle: forwarding a domain name to a certain computer is something you'll have to do from the people that handle the domain.. it's not something you do locally on your computer
<kralle> is local only
<kralle> not more
<iceroot> kralle: put that in /etc/hosts
<kralle> i set up dnsmasq but then i cant use hotspot anymore
<Slart> kralle: ahh.. I misunderstood then.. sorry
<kralle> any solution
<iceroot> shoudl also work with  foobar.com foobar2.com
<noneio> anyone know why i am getting this: http://i42.tinypic.com/358cv1k.png ?
<kralle> how iceroot
<kralle> you have a example
<kralle> ?
<FloodBot1> kralle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> kralle: fobar.com foobar2.com  thats all
<iceroot> kralle: then foobar.com will always redirect on foobar2.com
<iceroot> kralle: na dno dns server is asked
<Chotaz_> iceroot: let me just ssh in and figure what the X is before executing that command
<Oer> noneio, line 14 >>. quit > quite ? ( not stop, but silent)
<noneio> Oer, huh?
<noneio> OH
<ubuntu> hoe ru
<noneio> i see. thank you
<noneio> going to restart and try out.
<ubuntu> hello
<Oer> noneio, oke
<Chotaz_> iceroot:   Timing buffered disk reads:   4 MB in  5.99 seconds = 684.31 kB/sec
<iceroot> Chotaz_: usb1.1 instead of usb2.0?
<Chotaz_> iceroot: thanks, I feel sh!tdumb now...
<iceroot> Chotaz_: :)
<iceroot> Chotaz_: as i said, it has nothing to do with fragmentation
<Chotaz_> iceroot: when i first started looking into the subject
<Chotaz_> came to my reading that long term fragmentation may cause slow downs
<Chotaz_> thats why I threw that in
<kralle> iceroot you have a example please
<iceroot> kralle: i posted you an example twice
<iceroot> kralle: foobar.com foobar2.com
<iceroot> Chotaz_: fragmentation is only a problem in the windows-world not on ext-drives
<kralle> i mean how to post it exactly to the hosts file
<kralle> :/
<hallino1> Hey what's elise mean?
<iceroot> kralle: you have a gui?
<Chotaz_> iceroot: ew winblows, thanks for the time and sharing the knowledge :)
<kralle> yes also
<iceroot> Chotaz_: you are welcome
<kralle> but i can use terminal
<elune> Can anyone tell me how to setup a proxy in my pc easily for  a friend to use.
<iceroot> kralle: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Slart> Chotaz_: fragmentation might be a problem if you've got a full drive you keep writing/deleting stuff to.. if you keep 20% free or so you won't have any problems with it
<kralle> i am in  the file
<krazed> I figured out the problem with nVidia Optimus support and linux, if anyone's interested in reading my solution feel free! :-) http://kraz3d.wordpress.com/
<kralle> but how to set it up right way :)
<iceroot> kralle: just put the line "foobar.com foobar2.com" on it
<elune> mm.
<iceroot> kralle: and of course replace the names
<Slart> Chotaz_: there are tools that can tell you if things are badly fragmented but no tools to fix it.. except moving files back and forth (or moving files between drives to free up space
<kralle> then restart network fightn?
<iceroot> elune: you want to share internet connection?
<kralle> right
<elune> basically . yes.
<iceroot> kralle: no need to restart anything
<iceroot> !ics | elune
<ubottu> elune: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kralle> iceroot can i pm you please
<elune> not in the network
<elune> I mean a proxy
<iceroot> kralle: lets use this chat
<elune> from another country
<krazed> Is there a way for me to check out the history of my terminal and the output responses it gave me?
<kralle> basicly i whant this : domain.example -> 192.168.1.1
<iceroot> krazed: you want all your used commands and there outout?
<kralle> so if i type domain.expamle thst it goes to this ip 192.168.1.1
<krazed> iceroot, yeah :)
<iceroot> kralle: then do it
<kralle> i did
<kralle> but it dont work
<iceroot> krazed: not possible by default
<iceroot> kralle: save the file
<elune> I was wondering of an easy too to run
<kralle> i do like this line : domain.xx 192.268.1.1
<kralle> i did lol
<kralle> sudo pico hosts
<kralle> then save
<kralle> but still not work
<iceroot> kralle: output of "ping -c 4 domain.xx"?
<iceroot> kralle: /etc/hosts
<kralle> it gives me the domain ip
<kralle> but not the ip i whant
<iwantu2brich> this is a log after Mineshafter blanks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827636/
<iwantu2brich> I would appreciate any help...
<iceroot> kralle: please paste the output of "cat /etc/hosts" to pastebin
<kralle> ok
<iceroot> !paste | kralle
<ubottu> kralle: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iwantu2brich> I have debian
<iceroot> iwantu2brich: #debian
<iwantu2brich> ok thanks
<rodhash>  (WW) intel(0): first get vblank counter failed: Invalid argument
<rodhash> Hello.. have someone ever seen this before?? I'm totally lost, even with google I can't fix it.. : (
<Lint> iceroot, of course extN filesystems getting fragmented
<iceroot> Lint: yes
<iceroot> Lint: but not in a way a defragmentation is needed
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " telepathy-indicator - Desktop service to integrate Telepathy with the messaging menu.: Telepathy integration with the messaging menu." What »messaging menu« is meant here?
<kralle> iceroot : pastie.org/3309382
<kasii> hi all
<rodhash> Anyone, not even a clue?
<iwantu2brich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827636/
<iceroot> kralle: 192.168.1.1 bildungsfernsehen
<iceroot> kralle: of course replace "bildungsfernsehen" with rtl.de
<kralle> lol :p
<kasii> iwantu2brich, isnt debian matter discussing here
<kralle> iceroot same :(
<kasii> iwantu2brich,  go debian irc
<iceroot> kralle: "ping -c 4 rtl.de"
<kralle> i get the local host ip
<iceroot> kralle: so its working
<kralle> but the explorer give me still the wrong one
<iceroot> kralle: restart the browser
<iceroot> kralle: maybe its still cached there
<kralle> i did iceroot
<kralle> :/
<iceroot> kralle: ctrl + f5 in the browser
<jnsl> anyone know how to change the damn activites button in gnome 3.2 into an ubuntu icon ?
<kralle> yes iceroot i did :)
<kralle> but still same :p
<iceroot> kralle: firefox?
<kralle> yes
<Meaw> hi , wireless is not scanning networks anymore.. i thought its a hardware problem but it works fine in windows.. any suggestions?
<iceroot> kralle: rtl.de not www.rtl.de?
<Manny> hello :)
<arkiver> I am having trouble creating an ad-hoc wifi hotspot after upgrading to 11.10 and using GNOME3. What is the problem? is it a bug ?
<arkiver> can anyone help  ?
<Meaw> last thing i did was " pppoeconfig " but everything seem to be fine in /etc/network/interfaces
<kralle> yes
<ubukou> hey folks!where did unity hide all the options ? just installed it and i gotta say its a lot more minimal than i expected! :P
<kralle> not www
<kralle> iceroot not wew
<kralle> only rtl
<Meaw> ew, looks like im lagged
<krazed> So, I just downloaded the driver for the GT540M video card, now I've got a file 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-275.09.07.run'... how do I execute this file?
<iceroot> kralle: seems like firefox is still caching the dns record, dont know how to tell firefox to reread it
<Manny> I wonder whether ubuntu offers any way to install custom kernel modules in a separate location, but have it picked up by. For example, some packages install into /lib/modules/XXX/updates/dkms. Can I also install into a similar location, like /lib/modules/XXX/updates/user?
<iceroot> kralle: you did not set qa proxy for firefox?
<kralle> no
<iceroot> kralle: because if you have a proxy firefox will not ask your /etc/hosts but the proxy
<kralle> iceroot i would like to use dnsmasq but then i can not start the built in hotspot in ubuntu
<Manny> oh wait...actually the package I am looking for seems to be available as dkms package xD
<Meaw> Any idea why wireless is not scanning networks? it was working fine yesterday night
<krazed> How can I exit the X interface completely and get to a terminal interface?
<kralle> iceroot about dnsmasq
<WLU> wireless network manager in gnome applet no longer has deactivate wireless capabilities. I have a wired line sometimes and I want to deactivate wireless when the wired connection is on
<patrick__> hi all
<kralle> if i whant it i can not use the built in hotspot
<kralle> in ubuntu
<Meaw> ^^
<patrick__> my dad and i are new to unbuntu  is there ant good antivirus good for it
<rodhash> Guys ..
<rodhash> I've just made some upgrades (aptitude upgrade), is that possible to restart / recycle the processes to avoid a reboot ???
<patrick__> any sorry typo
<anonymous666> hi
<patrick__> hey anonymous666
<oCean> !av | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<anonymous666> ubuntu or debian 6? what is your opinion?
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: sudo apt-get -f install    maybe
<oCean> anonymous666: don't use this channel for polls, thank you
<anonymous666> ok
<anonymous666> sorry
<patrick__> thank you
<Meaw> guys, wireless is not working on ubuntu desktop it was working fine last night
<rodhash> ActionParsnip, I've tried and there's nothing wrong... my point is, there's a request to reboot in the bottom panel.... can I recycle the ubuntu processes and avoid a system restart ??
<anonymous666> can i to make a question?
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: you basically have installed a new kernel and need a reboot to start in the new kernel. It's not necessary
<andymc73test> \quit
<ActionParsnip> anonymous666: shoot
<Meaw> am i ignored or lagged or whatever
<rodhash> ActionParsnip, Yes, there's a new kernel in the updates... but I'm already using version 3.0.4... So can I just ignore that reboot request ??
<anonymous666> my mum have a lot of many, i have a pc (not laptop) 8 years, is very very very bad, and my mum say that while the pc is ok, she dont buy a new pc, how can i crash the pc but my mum thinks that the pc crash because the pc is very old?
<kralle> iceroot , i use he machine as hotspot so i access it from a  different pc using wifi , but it not works
<iceroot> kralle: ah
<anonymous666> money*
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: absolutely, its not essential. When you next boot, the newer kernel will boot
<iceroot> kralle: you have to change the /etc/hosts in the client
<kralle> can you helo me about this :)
<iceroot> kralle: of course not on the "server"
<oCean> anonymous666: this channel is for ubuntu tech support questions only
<rodhash> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<kralle> so how i can set this up iceroot :)
<anonymous666> what is the channel for it?
<iceroot> kralle: on the server?
<kralle> this is why i would use dnsmasq but then the hotsport not start
<iceroot> kralle: i would thing you have to put up a own dns server and patch that entry
<Meaw> hi
<kralle> i use the ubuntu as hotspot , but if i start dnsmaqs it says port 53 is busy
<kralle> if i stop the hotspot it starts
<iceroot> kralle: because another dns is already running
<kralle> yes so this is what i ask how to change it
<iceroot> kralle: stop the other dns
<loganrun> the menu's on adobe reader just show grey for some reason
<kralle> without using a new dns serer
<iceroot> kralle: if i am correct its called bind9
<kralle> but then the hotspot stops
<loganrun> does anyone else have this issue
<cannonball> When I start a terminal (gnome-terminal or terminator), it appears in the middle of the screen.  If I start another one, it appears in the top left corner.  A third one and it appears in the top left corner over the second one.  A fourth one is over the third one.  Etc.
<kralle> or can i set this up in the built in hotspot in ubuntu
<kralle> to forward this
<cannonball> Is there any way to tell it to appear in the part of the screen that's open?
<kralle> .
<Meaw> GUYS, my wireless is not scanning, it was working fine yesterday, and last thing i did in network i setup pppoeconfig... but wireless is not working now any suggestions?
<cannonball> It used to do that in the past, but I can't find the correct config or setting to tweak in order to get that behavior back.  Running Unbuntu Classic Gnome desktop.
<patrick__> how do i look for channels to talk in
<loganrun> does anyone else have this issue, the menus in adobe reader are blank, it is as if the words in them are the same color as the menu's and therefore invisable
<ActionParsnip> Meaw: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you find APs?
<oCean> !alis | patrick__
<ubottu> patrick__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<loganrun> patrick__, one or two dice
<myndzi> i'm getting 'could not calculate the upgrade' trying to go from 11.10 to 12.04. it's a fairly stock install, just did it a couple days ago. any idea if there's a simple workaround?
<jiltdil> Best mp3 player in ubuntu that gives sound quality?
<patrick__> !alis
<Meaw> ActionParsnip, actually that was giving me some error, and in network management it says my wireless Inactive
<cannonball> Meaw: Make sure that you didn't turn off your wireless hardware with the physical switch that's on your laptop.  It can happen on accident occassionally.
<patrick__> !alis
<Meaw> cannonball, no , its ON i got that in syslogs...
<Meaw> last thing i did in network was setting up pppoeconfig
<cannonball> Meaw: Do the sudo command that ActionParsnip posted.
<Meaw> I also checked /etc/network/interfaces everything seem to be fine
<loganrun> does anyone else have an issue with the menu's in adobe reader?
<Meaw> cannonball, ok i must reboot to switch to ubuntu any other idea i must try before i get back on windows to ask?
<ActionParsnip> Meaw: did you specify the wireless address in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mman> does anybody know a gui maker for php? something like qt? I tried to install php-qt but i was not successful
<cannonball> That's also another proof that your wireless is not turned off if it works in Windows :-)
<patrick__> im so use to windows irc
<Meaw> ActionParsnip, nop.. there is ifup wlan0 line by default
<Meaw> i did not touch it
<ubukou> how do i get the system tray again in ubuntu unity ?
<qci133> quit
<cannonball> Meaw: Chances are that you are using Network Manager, so you'll want to adjust things in there to make sure that it's working.
<loganrun> is there a way to change the colors of the theme in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Meaw: my file doesn't have a wlan up, only the defs for lo
<loganrun> tried system settings | appearance but it looks like that is just the background
<cannonball> patrick__: Which irc client are you using?
<Meaw> ActionParsnip, im on ubuntu desktop fresh system, i guess that line came by default
<theadmin> ubukou: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<slipttees> hu all
<Meaw> or maybe after i setup the pppoeconfig, i dunoo.. but i have been using wireless the last week fine
<patrick__> smuxi
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbwBN4LSrO0
<slipttees> my ext4 won't mount :(
<patrick__> brb
<neon__> hi hopfully someone f you ca help me. I want to mount an NTFS Harddrive so that i can access it from outher windows PC#s in my LAN.
<ubukou> theadmin, ActionParsnip cool thanks i ll check them out
<Meaw> ActionParsnip, incase the device was disabled or something how do i enable it?
<xorred> what's the best way to check which user is apache running under?
<xorred> ps aux | grep apache is giving me a hell of an output
<patrick__> is xchat better
<cannonball> xorred: Try this:    ps aux | head -n 1; ps aux | grep a[p]ache
<cannonball> xorred: The output of that should make a little more sense to you, and answer your question at the same time.
<patrick__> bbl
<theadmin> !samba | neon__
<ubottu> neon__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bearly230> Does anyone have a good guide on setting up a ubuntu router using 11.10?
<slipttees> e2fsck /dev/sda3 =>  Could this be a zero-length partition. please help :(
<slipttees> i cant mount this partition.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | bearly230
<ubottu> bearly230: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, theadmin do you guys use unity ?  i just upgraded and i gotta say i find it hard finding my way around the gui...
<bearly230> action: !ics?
<loganrun> how can I determine what package a file belongs to
<theadmin> ubukou: I use Openbox :/
<theadmin> ubukou: You must be crazy to use unity, that's what I personally think
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: I use lxde and not any shell of any kind
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have just lebelled a file system with e2label. what is the command to make it appear in /media?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: if you like the old gnome2 feel, install xfce4 and use that session, it feels and smells the same
<slipttees> e2fsck /dev/sda3 =>  Could this be a zero-length partition. please help :(
<slipttees> i cant mount this partition.
<theadmin> gribouille: sudo mount /dev/disk/by-label/your_label /media/whatever
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, theadmin god, i hoped i wasnt the only one that found it conterprodactive .. i do ages changing windows...
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: the whole "i hate unity" has been going since Natty, you aren't alone
<mdiazc> hi, i have ubuntu 11.10, how can I uninstall skype ?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, gnome2 no longer existis ? i looked for it while i was logging in...
<Lint> ubukou, gnome2 was taken to the woods and shot
<gribouille> theadmin, I want /media/whatever to me created automatically
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, i kinda looked forward to it... damn...
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: its not developed upstream, there are forks but they aren't supported here
<obounaim> i have noticed that when i'm using ubuntu 10.04.3 on my sony vaio laptop my battery goes done faster than when i'm using windows is this a bug?
<gribouille> theadmin, I want /media/whatever to be created automatically
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: is it an internal partition?
<iceroot> obounaim: yes
<mdiazc> hi, i have ubuntu 11.10, and have disk errors related to /tmp... also is not recognising external drive and pendrive
<izinucs> Drop down boxes on HWcompare.com and other programs and sites can't be read because of the color.  You can see listed options one at a time on mouseover.  Changing the theme seems to make no difference.  How do I fix this.
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, isnt there a gnome3?
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<theadmin> ubukou: gnome3 looks even worse in Unity
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, it is a partion on a hd
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: yes, Unity is a shell for gnome3
<theadmin> s/in/than/
<obounaim> iceroot: should i report a but?
<iceroot> obounaim: already reported
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: then add an entry in /etc/fstab   and it will mount at boot
<ubukou> theadmin, ActionParsnip is it too late to go back to 9.10 ? hahha
<loganrun> does anyone know how to delete an item from the shortcuts ?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: if the partition is on a drive inside your system, it's an internal partition
<Eduard> Hello everyone
<theadmin> ubukou: Yes it is, it's no longer supported. Try Xubuntu, it feels the same as gnome2 really
<obounaim> iceroot: where can i find the bur report?
<mdiazc> hi, i have ubuntu 11.10, unable to mount external drives
<Eduard> Maybe someone can help me out to sort out this issue: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/bad8.php
<obounaim> iceroot: is it related to the kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: you can, there are just zero updates for it and no support here ;)
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, but ubuntu mounts automatically in /media the partitions, using the label name or the uuid
<Eduard> X is eating <50% while pc is idle
<iceroot> obounaim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix released]
<ubukou> theadmin, i ll give it a go... any other gui you suggest i try?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: sure but only when you click it, you can have it mounted at boot if you want
<iceroot> obounaim: seems to be fixed for all releases
<theadmin> ubukou: Meh, not for you in any case, others feel very limited. I personally don't mind, but.
<ubukou> theadmin, ok ok i ll browse the net for them ... thanks both of you ActionParsnip
<Eduard> any 1, any ideas???
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: what happened to cause the issue?
<afd> I'm trying to upgrade chromium-browser and adding the daily repo hasn't helped. any advice?
<iceroot> obounaim: also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/771963
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771963 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "graphics card uses more power than needed when on battery" [Undecided,New]
<Lineage2> http://askubuntu.com/q/101106/44818
<Eduard> ActionParnsnip: can't say for sure, had world of warcraft game client minimized & was watching movie at the same time. Then everything started to lag. Checked htop, X server was at the top of the list
<Eduard> restarted - problem persists
<Eduard> didin't mess with any system configuration files for sure
<superstraw> ls
<superstraw> crap.
<superstraw> :)
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a           Thanks
<izinucs> Drop down boxes on HWcompare.com and other programs and sites can't be read because of the color.  You can see listed options one at a time on mouseover.  Changing the theme seems to make no difference.  How do I fix this.
<Eduard> Lineage2: you need to find server that accepts clients with killed gameguard
<theadmin> Lineage2: You want wine, and that's not supported here
<ActionParsnip> wine is supported here
<mneptok> for certain definitions of "supported"
<Eduard> problem is: he needs to kill gameguard in his client, which is kind off illegal
<mneptok> WINE itself is supported. apps running under the framework ... not so much.
<Lineage2> not yet there, i cant even run lineage 2 properly
<afd> anyone know why I can't upgrade chromium browser to the daily build?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, theadmin i have never used kde ? your thoughts?
<theadmin> ubukou: Bloated.
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: its good and solid
<ubukou> theadmin, ActionParsnip youtube will be my ally! :)
<Lineage2> How to kill gameguard?
<ActionParsnip> afd: can you give a pastebin of:  apt-cache policy chromium-browser; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<quiescens> i would imagine wine is supported so far as, we'll help get wine itself to run, but getting wine to run something is probably beyond the scope of
<bernard679> hi
<izinucs> afd: you sure you're not using the chrome daily build?  there's a difference between chromium and chrome.
<ActionParsnip> quiescens: exactly :)
<theadmin> Lineage2: Go to #winehq, we don't support any kind of windows binaries here.
<Lineage2> no one is responding there
<Lineage2> and
<Lineage2> Im ubuntu user
<afd> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/cNwfAZKS
<theadmin> Lineage2: Doesn't matter -_- We don't support Windows apps here.
<Lineage2> help should be here
<afd> izinucs: I'm definitely using chromium not chrome
<elijah> Does anyone know if you can specify more than one hostname in the SSH config file on the same line? I have a canonical name specified in my hosts file and want it to search for a certain key based on either the C name or IP.
<Eduard> Lineage2: man, u want to play? Kill the friggin gameguard inside your game client. GG not killed = no game
<ActionParsnip> afd: the version difference is microscopic, you have the daily as far as I can see... when the version number excels the one in the repo, it will install
<Eduard> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fx60rtTL
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: is it ok if you uninstall the proprietary driver?
<damo22> is there any way around the authentication for vnc in ubuntu if i know the password? the client vnc is hanging there waiting for the server side to click Allow
<Lineage2> thks for answer I'll try
<afd> ActionParsnip: I can't install adblockplus with this version. I have installed it fine on ubuntu with natty but I am running maverick and can't upgrade as it breaks things
<Lineage2> but dont know how
<Eduard> ActionParsnip: don't care, it was installed through ubuntu repos, can always reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: its worth exploring
<ActionParsnip> afd: maverick will be EOL in April so I'd look at upgrading soon
<Eduard> Lineage2: http://fyyre.ivory-tower.de/
<afd> ActionParsnip: I'm waiting on the new ubuntu based elementaryOS that is based on 12.04 and will switch then
<Eduard> ActionParnship: what will activate after reinstall? nouveau?
<ActionParsnip> afd: ElementaryOS won't be supported here
<Eduard> i guess i should tweak my xorg.conf because in there i've manually set everything to nvidia
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: yes nouveau will load
<afd> ActionParsnip: I understand that
<ActionParsnip> afd: cool
<genni> salve
<genni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eduard> ActionParsnip: such xorg.conf should do the job? http://pastebin.com/20cyUfWc
<mdiazc> can someone offer himself for a bit of help to a nice girl... please!!!
<Paspanukas> selam
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> mdiazc: just ask :)
<theadmin> mdiazc: Just ask your question :P
<Paspanukas> türk yokmu la :D
<theadmin> !tr | Paspanukas
<ubottu> Paspanukas: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mdiazc> ActionParsnip thanks!
<NoahBalfour> exit
<mdiazc> I have Ubuntu 11.10... its been a few days that is giving somw errors  when starting the computer, related to disk and tmp. And now when using the computer it has werid things lile it doesnt mount external drives, or with skype for example... (how can I uninstall Skype?)
<ActionParsnip> mdiazc: use software centre or run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove skype
<Eduard> ActionParnship: we'll atleast graphics do work, but uhm, how do i edit the boot record
<ActionParsnip> Eduard: in what way?
<e01> hello
<e01> how can i make my unity launcher show windows list like in this screenshot https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90787502/window-list.png
<raj> if I add a user, how do I allow them to sudo?
<Eduard> ActionParnship: there was /etc/boot.lst or smth similar, need to add nomodeset to kernel boot parameter list
<Eduard> because my mouse cursor refuses to show up
<theadmin> raj: Add them to the admin group (sudo usermod -aG admin username)
<Eduard> it's invisible
<urlin2u> raj, in th users where yo add users there is an admin option .
<urlin2u> the
<mdiazc> ActionParsnip: i cant even open that
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: it looks like apt-get has a direct purge option (apt-get purge foo) now, i seem to remember like you requiring the remove and --purge, doesn't seem required anymore
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: gotcha, habit I guess
<ActionParsnip> mdiazc: press CTRL+ALT+T   and you can run the command
<raj> urlin2u, debian is different?
<raj> in debian I just add them to the sudo group
<urlin2u> raj, this is ubuntu support if your using debian your on the wrong channel.
<zykotick9> raj: debian uses sudo, ubuntu uses admin
<raj> ah ok
<urlin2u> raj, there is visudo if that is what yiou mean.
<urlin2u> you
<raj> what's the difference btwn visudo and admin?
<raj> i don't have X btw
<mdiazc> ActionParsnip: ok, i have a terminal window open, what do I have to write
<zykotick9> raj: visudo is a command, not a group
<urlin2u> !visudo
<theadmin> raj: Just add the users to the admin group -_-
<ActionParsnip> mdiazc: the command I gave earlier....
<Klej> If someone knows how to enable secondary display on Ati Radeon graphics,please pvt me.Tnx
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827713/
<obounaim> iceroot: i have ubuntu 10.04.3 kernel 2.6.32-38-generic stilling facing this bug
<urlin2u> Klej, we don't do things that way generally you may not get help
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: debian uses sudo, ubuntu uses admin
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: in sudoers file, as the group to allow sudo access
<patrunjel> I goofed around a little with tune2fs, and now dumpe2fs outputs normally, but when it finishes outputting all the regular information, it goes crazy and start outputing what I think are inode groups. What can I do to stop that? (the filesystem runs as usual)
<ARTSIOM> is there a way to tell gzip to use some temp filename file gziping?
<ARTSIOM> *while gziping
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: oh definately, but it is a group ;)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: pretty sure that just a hangover of some sort from upstream, don't think it does much (if anything) by default on ubuntu
 * mneptok whispers "definitely"
<dr34mc0d3r> is there a way to pass a message to another SSH loged in users console?
<ActionParsnip> dr34mc0d3r: you can use wall
<mneptok> dr34mc0d3r: "write"
<dr34mc0d3r> ActionParsnip - thanks - ill look it up.
<CharminTheMoose> Is there any limit to the number of /dev/loopN devices I can have?
<ActionParsnip> dr34mc0d3r: echo "SYSTEM BEING SHUT DOWN IN 5 MINUTES" | wall
<raj> urlin2u, group 'admin' does not exist
<allure> Hi ... :) I'm implementing a transparent proxy the wrong way. Squid logs are showing the gateway's IP for everything. Here are the iptables relevant rules: http://pastebin.com/YBvUfTdx -- Needing tips... Anyone? :) Thank you
<raj> is that normal?
<mneptok> raj: you're using Debian, yes?
<theadmin> raj: You're not running Ubuntu, get out
<raj> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> raj: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<raj> 11.10
<mneptok> theadmin: please watch your attitude.
<zykotick9> CharminTheMoose: yes, there is a limit.  I read about someone hitting that limit on debian's mailing list a few weeks ago.  There was a solution as well, sorry i have no idea what it is.
<raj> oneiric
<theadmin> mneptok: Um, sorry.
<raj> ActionParsnip, ^^
<ActionParsnip> raj: ubuntu has an admin group, or you cannot do ANY admin tasks
<mneptok> raj: please pastebin the output of "uname -a && lsb_release -a"
<raj> i'm logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> raj: you either deleted it or you are not using Ubuntu
<theadmin> raj: Ubuntu doesn't allow using root account by default.
<ActionParsnip> raj: logging in as root is not advised or needed
<CharminTheMoose> Thanks for the tip zykotick9
<raj> i'm on my webserver
<raj> it's how you first log in
<urlin2u> raj, http://imagebin.org/197104
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: theadmin it seems some of the VPSs offering Ubuntu enable the root account :|
<raj> mneptok, http://paste.ofcode.org/r7UtGSP8ry79Gj5C2eFY27
<ActionParsnip> raj: its not needed. Ubuntu uses sudo for everything admin based
<surskitty> I noticed my swap partition didn't seem to be used ever and this box keeps freezing, so I tried disabling & reenabling it and http://paste.ubuntu.com/827720/
<raj> i'm on ubuntu server, btw
<theadmin> urlin2u: What's that cute font in window titles?
<raj> ActionParsnip, what's not needed?
<urlin2u> theadmin, purisa
<theadmin> urlin2u: Thanks
<urlin2u> theadmin, I like it. lol. :)
<ActionParsnip> raj: ubuntu uses sudo, which is what the admin group gives
<ActionParsnip> raj: you are also using a 3rd party kernel, which also isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> http://www.linode.com/kernels/
<gulzar> Please have a look at this http://www.pcurtis.com/ubuntu-music.htm see section "Setting up the sound system for audacity" It is showing a GUI. which is that app? and here also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alsa_v1.0.14_ubuntu7.1_en.png . Which is this GUI? Name please. And a link will be good.
<ActionParsnip> look familiar...?
<mneptok> raj: the most recent released kernel on 11.10 is 3.0-15 and you're running 3.0-18
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.15.17 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's likely a linode VPS...
<dr34mc0d3r> can i use wall to pass a msg to a specific user?
<theadmin> I dunno if we support those
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its not the official kernel for the release, so no
<urlin2u> raj, I guess if you have no desktop my image was no help, it is the unity desktop, 11.10
<mneptok> raj: contact Linode support for help with your issues. what you are running is so far out of Ubuntu spec that we cannot reliably provide support for it.
<theadmin> dr34mc0d3r: No, try: talk USERNAME MESSAGE
<theadmin> err
<ActionParsnip> dr34mc0d3r: http://www.htmlforums.com/unix-administration/t-send-message-to-another-terminal-64292.html
<compdoc> raj, its best not to update parts of ubuntu on your own. Leave it the way it comes, and how its updated. Unless you have a specific reason, you'll break things
<raj> i'm not updating
<fasgas> how i can stop startx session to install nvidia driver?
<raj> i just wanna add a user
<zykotick9> gulzar: alsamixergui and/or gnome-alsamixer
<theadmin> compdoc: (s)he's not using an official Ubuntu release.
<theadmin> Therefore we can't support him/her
<operatorplik> wath the hell
<zykotick9> fasgas: installing the driver direct from nvidia.com is not recommended
<fasgas> why zykotick9 ?
<wisnia> does anyone knows how to install adobe reader?
<urlin2u> raj, you might try ##linux as well they are helpful.
<zykotick9> fasgas: every time ubuntu gets a kernel update, you'll have a broken nvidia (requiring reinstall)
<ActionParsnip> wisnia: I believe its in the partner repo
<auronandace> wisnia: have you tried evince instead?
<gulzar> zykotick9: tried... alsamixergui is old app and gnoemalsamixer is basic . It is not with those amny options
<zykotick9> fasgas: reinstall of nvidia driver i mean
<zykotick9> gulzar: those where old screenshots, program(s) have probably changed
<fasgas> zykotick9: but my laptop work better with nvidia .run drive
<compdoc> raj, google is full of examples of adding users to any version of linux you can use
<gulzar> zykotick9: Ok.. Thank You
<MonkeyDust> o/
<auronandace> !pm | wisnia
<ubottu> wisnia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zykotick9> gulzar: gnomealsamixer becoming more basic seems to be the trend for gnome
<gulzar> zykotick9: Ya! look like
<MonkeyDust> !google| compdoc users come here because they can't find it on google
<ubottu> compdoc users come here because they can't find it on google: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<wisnia> auron:i dont know how to run a program with bin file extension
<auronandace> !pdf | wisnia
<ubottu> wisnia: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<raj> is there a sudoers file?
<compdoc> yes
<auronandace> wisnia: what is the name of the file?
<wisnia> AdbeRdr9.4.7-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<zykotick9> wisnia: generally, "chmod +x foo.bin" then "./foo.bin"
<ActionParsnip> wisnia: chmod +x ./AdbeRdr9.4.7-1_i486linux_enu.bin; sudo ./AdbeRdr9.4.7-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<auronandace> wisnia: why do you want adobe reader? do alternatives not work?
<wisnia> thx
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i print a kindle ebook from ubuntu?
<zykotick9> adobereader bah... can i take my suggestion back ;)
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: do you mean print the book file, or print from the ebook?
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: print the book file
<jnsl> Ok so tell me, Spotify or Banshee? :)
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: calibre may do it, you may be able to print from there
<ActionParsnip> jnsl: that is offtopic here
<slipttees> hi all
<auronandace> jnsl: vlc
<slipttees> e2fsck /dev/sda3 =>  Could this be a zero-length partition. please help :(
<slipttees> i cant mount this partition.
<slipttees> :(
<FloodBot1> slipttees: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doable> hi ! how could i run executable files in linux ??
<zykotick9> slipttees: is it really ext2?  try fsck.ext4 or fsck.ext3 instead
<slipttees> ext4 zykotick9
<auronandace> !wine | doable
<ubottu> doable: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<slipttees> zykotick9: i have much files.  cant lost
<zykotick9> slipttees: looks like e2fsck supports ext4 so ignore my previous suggestion
<slipttees> zykotick9: i'm run e2fsck and return: Could this be a zero-length partition
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: may need to crack out the backups :)
<doable> ubottu : not exactly .exe, but even a.out compiled on my computer, couldn't be run on another pc (both running on ubuntu)
<ubottu> doable: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> slipttees: doesn't sound good.  perhaps the output of "sudo fdisk -l" will shed some light?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: recreate the partition and restore data from backup
<slipttees> zykotick9: i can see partition 83 type
<MrKeuner> hi, can I safely delete files under /dev/shm?
<MrKeuner> rkhunter complains about them
<theadmin> doable: Are they marked executable?
<doable> i've tried chomod 777 a.out
<ActionParsnip> doable: then run ./a.out    with your terminal in the same folder as the file..
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: im lost :(
<kalimojo> i dont have the system menu . 11.10 with gnome.
<doable> yeah...i did, but its not running
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: fsck.ext4 won't work too
<doable> while compiling the same .c file on that pc was running properly.
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: its simple, the data is gone but if its important you will have made backups on some removable storage. Format the partition to a stable state then put the data back on
<zykotick9> doable: are both machines the same architecture?  x86 or amd64?  or a mix?
<artao> hai .. again
<LemonAid> Hello. I have multiple interconnected monitors (11.10). How can i set the individual refresh rate?
<artao> install question
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i don't known data back on linux :(
<urlin2u> !ask > artao
<ubottu> artao, please see my private message
<doable> zykotick9: not certain about that
<artao> currently at partitioning stage ... i used guided partitioning .. it made my primary linux partition ntfs, but i want ext4, yes?
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: so you don't know how to copy files to a USB drive?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i can't mount partition!
<satty> inproper behaviour of synaptics
<kalimojo> i dont have the system menu . 11.10 with gnome.
<urlin2u> artao, yes
<zykotick9> doable: binaries aren't exactly the most portable of things.  Well good luck.  FYI to find kernel architecture you can use "uname -m"
<urlin2u> satty, ?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: I do not have access to partition
<satty> urlin2u, drag and drop is not properly working
<doable> thanks for the help ! may be that's the problem...
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: no mounts
<urlin2u> artao, in synaptic, can you explain?
<zykotick9> urlin2u: i'm thinking synaptic touchpad perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: yes but you did at some point, and you could have easily backed up the data
<artao> eh? is the partitioner called synaptic?
<urlin2u> artao, ubuntu ont make a ntfs for itself, can you explain more.
<urlin2u> wont*
<satty> zykotick9, yes you are right
<urlin2u> zykotick9, ah that makes sense. :)
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: okay, but, i don't have any backup...
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: why not?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: cause not... im jonkey :(
<urlin2u> artao, look at the nic of who is being addressed, synaptic is a package manager.
<artao> i chose guided partitioning on a drive that WAS all NTFS, chose 60% for install partition, and it looks to me like it made it NTFS. I want that as ext4, and the rest as NTFS - except the swap, yes?
<urlin2u> artao, open gparted to see what the partitions are.
<sybariten> oh hai
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: you may find success with foremost. I suggest you get a backup. You have learned the value of backup the hardest possible way
<zykotick9> artao: ubuntu can install directly onto NTFS, so i highly doubt it created an NTFS partition
<Antonis> Hello guys. I want to connect my TI83-Plus with my Ubuntu 11.10 but I am not sure how to do it. Every method/guide I have read is at least 3-4 years old and links are usually not working or libs are not being installed. Does anyone know how to or maybe can point me to the right direction? I want just to transfer some text files to open them on my calculator.. (if possible that is)
<artao> i'm in the installer tho
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: now, i need get access to partition and back data.
<franco> Hi! how can I check if an hard disk has been correctly "zeroed" out by dd ? strings /dev/disk prints nothing... that's it?
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: see above...
<patrunjel> I goofed around a little with tune2fs, and now dumpe2fs outputs normally, but when it finishes outputting all the regular information, it goes crazy and start outputing what I think are inode groups. What can I do to stop that? (the filesystem runs as usual)
<zykotick9> artao: s/ubuntu can install/ubuntu can't install/
<satty> anybody around here to resolve the issue of synaptic touchpad
<Barcel0> hi all
<ActionParsnip> franco: could try foremost on it, nothing should be recovered
<Barcel0> Can anyone help me? I need to configure casper and isolinux, is that I have created a livecd of a custom system, but I need to add an entry to allow entry only to start a system console
<urlin2u> Antonis, I think you need to use windows for that calculator.
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i see
<sybariten> i am trying to run thttpd . In the thttpd.conf, which i point to when starting the server, i have  logfile=/var/log/thttpd.log     now, i think the server is up and running coz i can get to a test page via the IP. However i cant see any logfile like that being created.
<sybariten> What should i check?  server is run as www-data
<sybariten> i need the log file to see if my document root is badly defined....
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: has no way to get access the partition and back up?
<urlin2u> Antonis, I have a t84, as I remember it is not linux friendly coverall ould be wrong though
<ActionParsnip> (16:02:05) ActionParsnip: slipttees: you may find success with foremost.
<urlin2u> could*
<izinucs> What's the easiest way to "show desktop" ie minimize all open windows?
<Antonis> urlin2u, but people have done it before? I have the same feeling but got hope from different forums I found.. the main problem is that they are outdated :\
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (oneiric), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<theadmin> izinucs: Super+D normally works
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: superL + D
<franco> ActionParsnip, is there a way to just print the content of disk ? shouldn't strings command prints 00000 and so on?
<izinucs> theadmin: ActionParsnip thanks..
<doable> its me again...i'm not able to access a disk partition (100GB), which i assigned as swap space while installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> franco: you may be able to cat the filesystem, not sure
<ActionParsnip> doable: 100Gb swap, wowsers
<sw0rdfish> hey ummm, what can I use to make a bootable win7 USB installer
<auronandace> doable: 100gb swap space?
<urlin2u> Antonis, not that I know of but I know little lol, check the web I doubt you will get an answer here,just a heads up really.
<zykotick9> doable: did you really create a 100GB swap?  you can't access a swap partition.
<doable> silly! but didn't know much about it
<mneptok> doable: are you a Windows user?
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<urlin2u> sw0rdfish, you can make a ntfs with a bootflag and extract the iso to it=the usb.
<mneptok> doable: swap space = pagefile.sys
<doable> i am, but switching to ubuntu
<theadmin> doable: swap is kind of addition for RAM, Linux dumps stuff not currently really used from RAM to swap
<doable> could I reduce the size of swap space
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: humm..... i try... first i need repair partition.. mkfs.ext4...after, use foremost?
<zykotick9> doable: generally, swap should be equal to your RAM (but there are many different cases).  If you really created a 100GB swap, I'd urge you to recreate your partitions
<Barcel0> Can anyone help me? I need to configure casper and isolinux, is that I have created a livecd of a custom system, but I need to add an entry to allow entry only to start a system console
<sw0rdfish> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: just use foremost on the partition as is
<theadmin> Barcel0: Add "text" to the kernel line for that entry
<raj> is there an aptitude alternative to sudo apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: why could I find that and you couldn't?
<urlin2u> Barcel0, Ubunbtu?
<urlin2u> ubuntu
<doable> zykotick9: that means , i lose all my data?
<Barcel0> yes ubuntu
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i try live CD.
<slipttees> :D
<sw0rdfish> i actually didn't know what to searcha ActionParsnip I just searched for unetbootin and read its page and found out it can only create bootable stuff for linux distros
<kalimojo> i dont have the system menu . 11.10 with gnome.
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: http://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ix=sea&ie=UTF-8&ion=1#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20make%20windows%207%20usb&pbx=1&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&fp=10ab80d8c7b866ba&ix=sea&ion=1&ix=sea&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=10ab80d8c7b866ba&biw=1280&bih=695&ix=sea&ion=1
<zykotick9> doable: if you have data to loose, then you could try to resize stuff (but 100GB swap is a HUGE waste of space)
<Antonis> urlin2u, I will thank you! =)
<bambu85> hi all - my ubuntu 11.10 install isn't showing the grub menu on boot-up by default. How can i make it visible on boot? I'm looking at my /etc/default/grub
<Barcel0> theadmin, I've done that did not work
<ActionParsnip> bambu85: hold shift at boot and it will show
<raj> ActionParsnip, is there an aptitude alternative to sudo apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded
<izinucs> doable: 6 gigs of swap is plenty
<artao> ... i sure hope i'm not formatting my primary windows drive
<artao> ;)
<ActionParsnip> raj: i don't use aptituse
<urlin2u> Antonis, no problem if you get it running let me know. :)
<ActionParsnip> *aptitude
<doable> zykotick9: ok. thanks!
<raj> you prefer apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> raj: never had an issue with it
<zykotick9> bambu85: look for hidden options i believe
<linskyrate> hi there :)
<raj> k
<doable> izinucs: i'll try that in next install.
<ActionParsnip> raj: I actually use apt-fast
<bambu85> ActionParsnip: I've tried holding shift, and it doesn't show.
<elijah> How can I specify multiple files with scp?
<bambu85> zykotick9: ok will do
<ActionParsnip> bambu85: strange
<linskyrate> is there a ready made package for Backtracker 5 to install in Ubuntu 11.10?
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: thanks
<izinucs> doable: you might also consider separating your /home directory to its own partition.  It makes reinstall/upgrades a lot easier and you have less chance of loosing your data.
<elijah> I try scp ~/file1 file 2 elijah@hostname.com:~/ and it only copies the first file
<bambu85> do I need to change this line? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: again, get a backup!!!
<Barcel0> theadmin, I had do this:  kernel /casper/vmlinuz  append  boot=casper text initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: okay okay homie
<slipttees> :D
<ActionParsnip> bambu85: if you want to see grub I believe you need to change: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<bambu85> thanks!
<theadmin> Barcel0: Well, add "text" to this at the very end
<awhitehatter> so my wireless card has decided to stop connecting to networks...I can see them, i try to connect it rejects the password. It's the right password, other devices connect just fine...I tried both Network-Manager and WICD, I get the same result. Any thoughts where to look next? Using BCM4312 card
<bambu85> ActionParsnip: so that should be set to true? ok
<ActionParsnip> bambu85: if you want to boot to CLI only then theadmin's advise will sort you
<ActionParsnip> bambu85: read and think ;)
<pconwell> does a combo cd/dvd drive show up differently in /dev/ depedning on if it's a cd or dvd in the drive?
<pconwell> or is it always /dev/sr0 (or whatever(
<theadmin> pconwell: Nah it's usually just srN where N is a number from 0 to infinity
<bambu85> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<urlin2u> awhitehatter, you have seen the broadcom wiki?
<zykotick9> raj: regarding your aptitude question, have you seen -s simulate?
<Barcel0>  theadmin , so? kernel /casper/vmlinuz  append  boot=casper  initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash  text
<ActionParsnip> pconwell: if you put in a DVD then /dev/dvd will be used
<pconwell> theadmin: thanks... I'm having issues with ddrescue
<raj> zykotick9, no I haven't
<theadmin> Barcel0: Something like this, I'm not familiar with syslinux actually
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: as opposed to /dev/cdrom?
<raj> I'll just use apt-get for now
<ActionParsnip> pconwell: if you run:   sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive     you will see the device names
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: cool
<raj> I usually substitute aptitude for apt-get, and usually works
<raj> but in this case it didn't
<Barcel0> ok thank! theadmin :)
<Barcel0> urlin2u, yes I use ubuntu
<urlin2u> Barcel0, cool look like you got help. :D
<urlin2u> loos*
<linskyrate> ls
<awhitehatter> urlin2u, no..I will look for that
<airtonix> oh ok
<urlin2u> !broadcom > awhitehatter
<ubottu> awhitehatter, please see my private message
<elijah> Looks like it is scp ~/{file1,file2} elijah@hostname.com:~/
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: it shows up as "logical name: /dev/scd0" and the next line says "logical name: /dev/scd0". Is it normal to have two entries like that?
<ActionParsnip> pconwell: maybe its a combi drive thing
<bw_> Is there a preferred method of disabling services on boot? Create an service.override file or use chkconfig?
<theadmin> bw_: err huh? chkconfig is a redhat thing, I have no idea what "service.override" is at all. Just use bum or rcconf
<pconwell> ActionParsnip: yes it is, but both seem to work the same (as far as I can tell)...
<zo1d> got a general question:  does anyone know if there is an interactive tutorial to learn C/C++ programming for linux?  want to learn so i can start working on learning how to update android kernels to 3.x from 2.6
<calmpitbull> How to record desktop in HD, ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> zo1d: that isn't a ubuntu support question
<raj> what's 127.0.1.1 ?
<zwoxyz> 1ip
<kpas_> loop address
<raj> in /etc/hosts
<kpas_> in hosts file under etc
<raj> it's listed for 'ubuntu'
<bw_> theadmin: You can DL chkconfig from the repo. And the service.override is an upstart feature. All you do is place a file with manual in it /etc/init/ssh.override
<mneptok> raj: the common loopback address for localhost
<theadmin> bw_: Oh, I see, sorry, I wasn't aware.
<raj> what does the loopback do?
<zwoxyz> hello
<mneptok> raj: it's how the machine talks to itself using TCP/IP, UDP or other network protocols
<raj> also, some entries have two columns, some have 3, that's okay?
<zwoxyz> What's the backtrack irc?
<ActionParsnip> raj: loopback IP
<ekaleido> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=loopback+address
<ActionParsnip> raj: its how systems talk to services running on the same system
<zwoxyz> backtrack linux irc channel?
<mneptok> ekaleido: lmgtfy URLs are most unwelcome
<raj> some are--> 127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain   localhost
<awolfey> I'm trying to set up a vpn to the office win server. I have made a vpn connection but I can't figure out how to mount the drive. Google not giving much help. Do I use Connect to server from the file browser to do this?
<raj> some are--> 127.0.1.1  ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !google |  ekaleido
<ubottu> ekaleido: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<auronandace> !backtrack | zwoxyz
<ubottu> zwoxyz: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<raj> another 3 column-->  43.24.243.34   hello.com   raj
<ActionParsnip> raj: 127.0.0.0/8 are effectively the same
<raj> is that okay for some to have 2 columns, some to have 3?
<ActionParsnip> raj: sure
<raj> k
<kpas_> yes it is raj
<bw_> theadmin: no problem..were you recommending I edit rc*.d by hand?
<raj> thank you
<theadmin> bw_: Meh? I just do "sudo mv /etc/init/something.conf /etc/init/something.conf.DISABLED"
<theadmin> bw_: Upstart ignores stuff not ending in conf so
<satty> how to reset the screen brightness after login
<theadmin> bw_: That, and, well, I myself don't use Upstart (or Ubuntu as such), but that's how I'd do it if I were
<satty> every time i login it brightness is at maximum. I want this to as I want
<bw_> theadmin: Not quite sure I understand you, but what do you mean?
<artao> ubottu@satty: i just discovered grandr .. might that do it?
<ubottu> artao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> bw_: initscripts with Upstart are located under /etc/init/*.conf -- if the file doesn't end in .conf Upstart ignores it and doesn't start the respective service, so...
<g-wiz> hi everyone
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i need create image of partition using dd and foremost to rescue files :D
<satty> ubottu, touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hamed> hey there
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: may want to use dd_rescue
<bw_> theadmin: I see, preciate it.
<theadmin> bw_: There are tools like rcconf, chkconfig (you just mentioned), update-rc.d and bum that will help with it
<theadmin> Oh.
<freezey> hey anybody have a link to the main ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> freezey: packages.ubuntu.com
<satty> grandr is not for brightness
<newbie|3> helooooooooooooooooo
<MonkeyDust> wow
<newbie|3> need some help here
<freezey> is anyone running maverick? wondering if they can paste their sources.list
<urlin2u> !help > newbie|3
<ubottu> newbie|3, please see my private message
<newbie|3> ubottu: are you there
<ubottu> newbie|3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newbie|3> i just download backtrack5 from the wedside
<iceroot> freezey: its the same sources.list for every ubuntu just the name of the release changed
<newbie|3> but i  dont know how to make it work
<iceroot> !backtrack | newbie|3
<ubottu> newbie|3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> newbie|3  type /join #backtrack-linux
<freezey> iceroot: so why i am seeing this? http://pastie.org/3310096
<selite> Hey, my sony vaio charger died. There are some universal ones though they have different voltages than the original one... Should I buy it?
<MonkeyDust> selite  wrong channel
<selite> It's a common topic.
<newbie|3> anyone
<newbie|3> __??
<MonkeyDust> newbie|3  type /join #backtrack-linux
<rohit> A newbie
<lightpriest> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on ThinkPad E320 and for some reason network manager doesn't show any wireless cards (not channels)
<selite> Hey, my sony vaio charger died. There are some universal ones though they have different voltages than the original one... Should I buy it?
<sybariten> gah
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: I suggest you use ubuntu and get familiar with the OS first
<MonkeyDust> selite  how is your question ubuntu related?
<selite> MonkeyDust: Shut your noisy hole, or answer my question.
<sybariten> first i tried running thttpd. I wasnt too succesful i think. Then i realized apache is maybe already running on this host
<theadmin> selite: Go to ##hardware , we don't support such things here.
<newbie|3> see
<lightpriest> selite, you should the connector on your laptop, they sometimes accept a range of voltages
<hamed> i
<newbie|3> i download it yestaday
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest: run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list     then use http://pastie.org   to host the output
<hamed> hi
<newbie|3> but for somerearon i dont know how to make it work
<sybariten> i checked with ps -aux and it seems like it was. Then i tried stopping it, and got it out of the ps result. But i still get a test page when pointing a browser to the host. What gives?
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: backtrack isn't supported here in any way
<freezey> anybody know why this is going down? http://pastie.org/3310096
<hamed> hi
<hamed> hi
<hamed> hi
<iceroot> freezey: because the "ubuntu" is wrong
<FloodBot1> hamed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freezey> ?
<iceroot> freezey: its not ubuntu-main and so on, its main
<sybariten> so basicly i dont know what server is serving that test page
<hamed> hi
<freezey> ah
<freezey> gotcha
<newbie|3> i download the arm version...i made a mistake instead of downloadin iso
<iceroot> freezey: why is that sources-list broken? you edit it by hand?
<iceroot> !backtrack | newbie|3
<newbie|3> i did arm
<iceroot> newbie|3: this channel is not for backtrack
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: ask in #backtrack-linux please
<freezey> iceroot: yeah it looks like something is screwy with it
<iceroot> freezey: the question is why
<iceroot> freezey: you are using ubuntu? you did not edit it by hand?
<ActionParsnip> freezey: try switching server
<freezey> iceroot:  it was an AMI
<newbie|3> how_?
<freezey> yeah it was am AMI that i got from amazon that seems to be a bit screwy
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its not the server, the lines in sources.list are wrong
<ActionParsnip> freezey: maverick is EOL in april so i suggest you upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: ahhhh
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: type:   /join #backtrack-linux
<freezey> yeah i was about to upgrade right now
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: he is using deb http.//foobar ubuntu-main ubuntu-universe instead of main universe and so on
<spir> Hi, how can I do to store various public/private keys? Shall I copy them all in a respective file? id_dsa.pub/id_dsa
<shergill> i'm using 11.04. while running do-release-upgrade, i get an error of no upgrade available. i have some oneiric sources in my /etc/apt/sources.list (which i've used to install select packages from oneiric (in case that's relevant). any ideas how to troubleshoot the issue?
<iceroot> freezey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/827788/  replace precise with maverick
<kinesis> hey i cannot install git at all
<zwoxyz> type /join #backtrack-linux
<kinesis> E: Unable to locate package git
<freezey> ahh gotcha
<ActionParsnip> freezey: its gonna be a while, you'll need to upgrade to 11.04 then to 11.10. If you can hang until April and clean install Precise which is LTS
<kinesis> and git-core
<theadmin> kinesis: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.5.4-1 (oneiric), package size 4550 kB, installed size 10864 kB
<xangua> shergill: mixing repositories is Always bad idea
<zwoxyz> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zwoxyz> su root
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it then installable?
<MonkeyDust> kinesis  try sudo apt-get update, first
<zwoxyz> su userfuck
<freezey> iceroot: perfect thanks
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: su root    won't work in Ubuntu
<hamed> how can I know that I have the latest drivers for my hardwares on my UBUNTU
<hamed> ??
<shergill> xangua: it can be tricky getting packages to work, but once they are installed and running i don't see why there should be any other issues. am i missing something?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: (s)he's just trolling
<zwoxyz> Theadmin: NO
<ActionParsnip> hamed: most are installed by default so as long as your system is up to date you are ok
<spir> Hi, how can I do to store various public/private keys? Shall I copy them all in a respective file? id_dsa.pub/id_dsa
<MonkeyDust> hamed  try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade to get the latest
<theadmin> zwoxyz: Yes, you're giving senseless commands and can't even spell my nick right -_-
<zwoxyz> theadmin: sorry
<lightpriest> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/3310147 thanks
<newbie|3> yoooo
<zwoxyz> How can I join backtrack irc?
<newbie|3> there is nobody on the link that you gave me
<newbie|3> so where to find information on bt5___
<newbie|3> ?
<MonkeyDust> zwoxyz  newbie|3 type /join #backtrack-linux
<zwoxyz> newbie|3
<newbie|3> i didnt but there is nobody the3re
<zwoxyz> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ
<iceroot> newbie|3: we dont support backtrack here
<iceroot> newbie|3: so please stop that here
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: type:  /join #backtrack-linux
<GranCenSail> My laptop has screen so dark that I have to use a flashlight to see what I'm doing.  The function keys don't work to change the brightness, and the command "sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=xx" seems to take (I have to enter password, no errors), but the brightness doesn't change.  What else can I do?
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: it is mootif anyone replies, backtrack isn't supported here so you cannot 'default' here if you get no replies
<spir> Hi, how can I do to store various public/private keys? Shall I copy them all in a respective file? id_dsa.pub/id_dsa
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | lightpriest
<ubottu> lightpriest: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: I've done it
<newbie|3> why is there something wrong with it?i heard is a tool to secure my wep....so why are you telling me not to ask about it____??:?
<zzecool> GranCenSail: what is your graphics card?
<MonkeyDust> newbie|3  you came to the wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: :D
<Slart> GranCenSail: what brand and model is the  laptop
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: It won't work
<GranCenSail> Its an hp Pavilion g series.  I don't know the graphics card
<spir> Hi, how can I do to store various public/private keys? Shall I copy them all in a respective file? id_dsa.pub/id_dsa
<GranCenSail> I tried to run lspci but I don't understand the output except for the wireless card.
<jonko> understand the output except for
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: what won't work?
<newbie|3> what!!!why??yo im new to this even my name say it so why arent you telling me the whole thing about me talkin about that tool here_?
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: your OS isn't supported here, it has its own channel
<zwoxyz> joining the backtrack irc channel
<MonkeyDust> GranCenSail  type lshw -C display to find out
<newbie|3> i konw
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: by typing it
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: how many times do you need telling?
<iceroot> newbie|3: is "this is the ubuntu channel and we dont support backtrack here" not enough?
<jonko> synaptic ?
<newbie|3> i did it my self what is wrong with it_?
<Slart> newbie|3: this channel is about ubuntu user support.. backtrack is another distro, with its own support channels. We don't discuss other distros here
<iceroot> newbie|3: what else infos do you want from us about "backtrack is not supported here"?
<ActionParsnip> newbie|3: nobody will support you as discussing backtrack is offtopic here
<rumpelstilchen> +i
<Slart> newbie|3: you will be kicked out of here if you keep asking about it
<GranCenSail> I ran it and I'm trying to read the output.  I'll note if I figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> Slart: thanks
<newbie|3> aaaaaaaaaaah
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: do you mean:  su root     ?
<GranCenSail> Intel, version 09
<zzecool> GranCenSail:  install Hardinfo  from software center
<zzecool> its a the same but with nice gui
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: what?
<GranCenSail> I'm working on it now.
<jonko> GranCenSail : it won't work
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: what isn't working?
<zzecool> GranCenSail: form there you will know what your hardware is and be able to find a solution fast even searching google
<spir> Hi, how can I do to store various public/private keys? Shall I copy them all in a respective file? id_dsa.pub/id_dsa
<zzecool> form*
<zzecool> from*
<btby> How do I run a script upon laptop suspend / lid close before the network is down?
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: OK, asdfhello
<zwoxyz> * #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<GranCenSail> zzecool: Thanks.
<awhitehatter> urlin2u, thanks for the on the broadcom wiki, no luck though. Complete purge of the driver and still same thing, Wifi sees the network, attempts to connect and rejects the pass phrase
<zzecool> GranCenSail: np
<zykotick9> !register | zwoxyz
<ubottu> zwoxyz: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: ahhh
<zwoxyz> ty
<urlin2u> awhitehatter, well that all my knowledge here in that where the wiki is lol. :)
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: I'm i #backtrack-linux right now...
<Slart> btby: I think there might be some scripts/folders in /etc/acpi/  .. it's possible you have to install acpid first.. but that should at least get you a place to start searching
<awhitehatter> urlin2u, no problem...maybe it's a hw failure, it's an older lappy... i'm going to try a live distro to see what happens.
<urlin2u> awhitehatter, that is a excellent plan.
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: Well I can't write
<jonko> i don't work
<zwoxyz> #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<btby> Slart: Thanks, I've been trying to work with /etc/acpi/handler.sh, case "$1" in, button/suspend, button/lid sections, but by echoing the output of 'ip addr' to a file from there, I see that when these are run, they interfaces are down already.
<spir> Hi, how can I do to store various public/private keys? Shall I copy them all in a respective file? id_dsa.pub/id_dsa
<MonkeyDust> zwoxyz  maybe you have to register, first
<llutz> zwoxyz: what part of" Registration help available by typing /join #freenode" you don't understand?
<DXBLouie> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: sounds like you need identifying and registering
<DXBLouie> how do i set ethernet speed in 11.10? i can run "ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full" at boot, but is there a way to get NetworkManager to do it?
<awolfey> I'm trying to set up a vpn to the office win server. I have made a vpn connection but I can't figure out how to mount the drive. Google not giving much help. Do I use Connect to server from the file browser to do this?
<artao> crap! I think i poochedmy system. Grub should come right up on boot, yes?
<compdoc> DXBLouie, thats automatically done when the nic detects the switch
<DXBLouie> compdoc, i know.. i have gigabit switch and wiring, but on this box whenever the link is 1000mbps, it keeps going up and down, till i set the speed down to 100
<DXBLouie> [67406.373042] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down
<DXBLouie> [67408.594268] r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up
<jonko> channel is about ubuntu user support
<artao> now my computer won't boot to win 7 OR linux. it's just sitting there blinking a cursor at me. ... I had my doubts about letting grub go on the MBR .. the installer didn't see my win 7, but i figured i could adjust that
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: ok
<MonkeyDust> can ethernet handle speeds of 1000mbps?
<compdoc> DXBLouie, you have a problem with the nic, wiring, or switch. might be better to fix it, than manually setting the speed
<jonko> its a the same but with nice gui
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: sure, as long as both ends support it
<Spec> MonkeyDust: can ethernet handle gigabit? sure.
<artao> soooo .. why won't grub load for me? i'm on my 1st reboot after install
<DXBLouie> compdoc, the switch works fine, my windows box (identical) runs 1000mbps, i switched cables.. but that's besides the point
<zwoxyz> ActionParsnip: Join BACKTRACK channel
<ActionParsnip> artao: what GPU do you use?
<artao> gpu? ati x600
<DXBLouie> compdoc, at this point i'd much rather just set it to 100mbps.. the NIC is embedded, and my expansion PCIe ports are used
<ActionParsnip> zwoxyz: done
<jonko> tool artao ?
<artao> ??
<jonko> artao ?
<DXBLouie> agian, that's besides the point, my question is really whether there's a way to set adapter options via NetworkManager, as opposed to setting an if-up script in /etc/network/interfaces and ditching NetworkManager
<artao> i'm trying to get my comp. to boot ... grub won't start .. 1st boot after install
<compdoc> DXBLouie, yeah, I often see bad onboard nics. No pci slots?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | artao
<ubottu> artao: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GranCenSail> I installed Hardinfo and it has a lot of great information, but I still can't tell what my graphics card is or how to adjust the screen brightness.
<DXBLouie> compdoc, two pci-e, one used with the video card, one used with a fax modem (fax server)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: if artao isn't seen any grub, i'm not sure nomodeset will help (or is an option to set)
<thegauntlet> Ubuntu 11.10 update manager just installed some updates, wanted to reboot and when it came back, every time i move the mouse, the screen goes black and then the login prompt appears. How can I fix?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: the default is to not show grub though
<artao> but the bootloader isn't even coming up .. i have no opportunity to use nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> artao: hold shift at boot, does it show?
<artao> i'll try
<compdoc> DXBLouie, if you have to set the card manually, it might be best not to use the network manager. you can set everything by hand
<ederico> hello all, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10. I was wondering, when I go to the music lens and click on a track it plays automatically in Totem. However, if I click on an album nothing happens. Is this normal, or is there a way I could get the whole album to play and be queued in Totem (or any other app)?
<artao> holding shift .. all i get is a blinking cursor in the upper left of the screen
<davidcalle> ederico, the Music lens is (by default) only working with Banshee.
<artao> i think i pooched my MBR .. won't boot into win 7 either
<zykotick9> !grub | artao
<ubottu> artao: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<auronandace> artao: how many harddrives do you have?
<jonko> i have a ws which bought something, how can
<zykotick9> artao: i'd try following the directions on restroing grub, sounds like it's not installed.
<artao> 3 ... one sata (primary drive) one IDE, one USB external
<davidcalle> ederico, that's why the albums don't play, Totems doesn't understand the concept of albums as Bansheed does.
<davidcalle> Totem*
<auronandace> artao: maybe you need to change the boot order in the bios
<artao> i did that
<auronandace> artao: so you are set to boot from the drive hat grub was installed to?
<artao> that i'm not sure
<artao> i let grub go to the MBR, assuming it was the SATA drive
<auronandace> artao: trial and error, try booting from the other
<artao> the IDE is set to boot 1st right now, but it also didn't work with the SATA booting 1st
<auronandace> artao: ah, in that case i think zykotick9 might be right and grub didn't install
<artao> hunh
<artao> k
<zykotick9> artao: are you using a cd or usb as a live medium?
<jonko> mark as manually installed ?
<artao> cd
<artao> dvd
<jbs> cd ..
<jbs> cd horseporn
<zykotick9> artao: ok, just checking.  USB might cause additional issues.
<jbs> woopse wrong window
<thegauntlet> Ubuntu 11.10 update manager just installed some updates, wanted to reboot and when it came back, every time i move the mouse, the screen goes black and then the login prompt appears. How can I fix?
<auronandace> jbs: yeah, right
<agentgasmask> How can I make policykit not prompt for a password when conecting to a wireless network?
<johndoe_> hi, is anyone else experiencing crashes in lightdm after the latest updates?
<johndoe_> i was using unity-2d from the PPA
<auronandace> johndoe_: tried removing the ppa to see if the issue persits?
<becom33> Im having issue with opening a mysql port to the net , maby somthing is wrong with iptable . can any of you help ?
<johndoe_> its not that easy
<johndoe_> i cannot use the desktop
<jonko> filesystjohndoe_ to use for /boot on centos 6
<johndoe_> if I use the mouse it crashes
<auronandace> johndoe_: perhaps you see now why ppas aren't supported
<johndoe_> auronandace: thanks for being so helpful
<becom33> anyone ?
<Barcel0> you think this is correct/good?  append   boot=casper   initrd=/casper/initrd.gz autostart=serere --terminal single --
<MonkeyDust> johndoe_  try ppa-purge
<zykotick9> becom33: having a DB directly accessible from the net, isn't the greatest security idea.
<auronandace> johndoe_: fun to learn the hard way eh? i'm just glad this isn't an issue of failing to make a backup (that lesson can hurt)
<becom33> zykotick9: its local machine
<jonko> to this even my name say it so why arent you telling me the whole thing about
<johndoe_> MonkeyDust: thanks, is there an easy way to revert the packages also? or should I go and inspect them using aptitude?
<Barcel0> ?
<MonkeyDust> johndoe_  you mean downgrade? don't!
<johndoe_> auronandace: theres nothing to learn here, I just want to know if anyone else is experiencing the bug
<Barcel0> this line is good?  append   boot=casper   initrd=/casper/initrd.gz autostart=serere --terminal single --
<Barcel0> for isolinux
<johndoe_> MonkeyDust: yes, I mean downgrade
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade > johndoe_
<ubottu> johndoe_, please see my private message
<zykotick9> johndoe_: downgrading doesn't work, the apt files involved are a one way process
<raj> can someone please remind me how to add a user to the sudo group?
<raj> or admin group
<johndoe_> MonkeyDust: I dont think you are understanding
<jonko> command can i run to install from a centos 6
<ederico> davidcalle: Once we get Rhytmbox with 12.04 I guess that will play the albums, right?
<jonko> can you provide more details ?
<johndoe_> I mean reverting the packages to their old state
<johndoe_> its not a problem with unity though
<zykotick9> johndoe_: you'll need to remove the affected packages, then reinstall them fresh.
<jonko> you with that i'll have to be a hybrid iso
<gadeynebram_> Hi, Could someone help me with this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11661282#post11661282
<johndoe_> the problem is with the latest X upgrades
<auronandace> jonko: why are you asking about centos in #ubuntu?
<gadeynebram_> When I boot my laptop my screen remains blank
<jonko> to boot
<davidcalle> ederico, yes.
<zykotick9> gadeynebram_: have you tried nomodeset?  "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<ederico> davidcalle: thanks for your explanation :)
<EvilResistance> jonko, if your question is about CentOS and its live environment, you need a CentOS channel.  SInce I just showed up, can yo uelaborate: <jonko> [02/03/12 12:20:44] command can i run to install from a centos 6
<johndoe_> let me start again, is here anyone having problems with using the mouse in X?
<EvilResistance> jonko, "install what from centos 6"
<jonko> working with banshee
<meerkats> giugok
<davidcalle> ederico, if you want to use an other music player with the music lens, it's still possible with a PPA. What music player are you using?
<meerkats> hear me!!!
<auronandace> johndoe_: latest X upgrades? are you using a xorg ppa?
<ederico> davidcalle: I currently enjoy using xnoise, as it is lightweight
<meerkats> davidcalle, hello?
<johndoe_> auronandace: no, just plain stock ubuntu, nothing strange
<davidcalle> meerkats, hi
<johndoe_> auronandace: but I tried with lightdm, gdm, kdm and even though I can login
<johndoe_> the desktop crashes
<johndoe_> when I move or click with the mouse
<davidcalle> ederico, then no. It only supports rhythmbox, gmusicbrowser, guayadeque and clementine.
<johndoe_> and the login screen reappears
<jonko> default only working with banshee
<auronandace> johndoe_: odd, i don't get that
<auronandace> johndoe_: my touchpad and usb mouse works great
<johndoe_> yes, it used to work all okay, until I rebooted because of the lateste updates
<rohit__> here is output of ping -c 3 www.google.com
<meerkats> update manager is extremely slow: it took 30 minutes to upgrade vlc, what could cause it? the download speed was normal, it was the installation speed (deb files and so) that took like 28 minutes
<zwoxyz> hei
<zwoxyz> ok
<ederico> davidcalle: Too bad, I'll have to avoid this functionality. Yet, just in case, how I do I do it with Rhythmbox? I have that installed.
<auronandace> !rootirc | Guest36976
<ubottu> Guest36976: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<zzecool> GranCenSail: if you look under pci you will find your graphic card
<zzecool> its there
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: apt-get is nice and fast, apt-fast is even faster
<davidcalle> ederico, https://launchpad.net/~markjtully/+archive/ppa. Add this PPA and install rhythmbox-scope. Log out, log in. And Music from your Rhythmbox collection should appear in the Music lens.
<zykotick9> meerkats: is your install on a USB thumb drive/SD Card?
<ruesy> .
<MonkeyDust> GranCenSail  type lshw -C display|grep vendor to find out
<zwoxyz> #backtrack-linux.
<MonkeyDust> zwoxyz  it's /join #backtrack-linux
<zzecool> zwoxyz:  /j #backtrack-linux
<auronandace> zwoxyz: you've been told how to register
<zwoxyz> I know
<zwoxyz> I've done it
<zzecool> :D
<Nach0z> hey can someone tell me where ubuntu 11.10's grub2.cfg is? I've checked my whole HDD and it doesn't seem to exist
<MonkeyDust> Nach0z  try locate grub2
<auronandace> Nach0z: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Nach0z> MonkeyDust: already did that
<zykotick9> Nach0z: you're probably looking for /etc/default/grub
<ederico> davidcalle, thanks, logging out!
<Nach0z> auronandace: that's what someone else said, thought that was grub legacy though
<davidcalle> ederic, no problem :)
<auronandace> Nach0z: but you're not meant to edit it directly (you should edit the files under /etc/grub.d/)
<root_z> anyone know why my windows are laged while i resize it?
<Nach0z> auronandace: NO idea how to mess with grub.d. >_>
<Nach0z> but thanks
<auronandace> Nach0z: grub legacy uses menu.lst
<goldcityman> hello, I use Ubuntu 9.10 on old pc. It is very slow, AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2400+, 1 GB Ram... What can I do? I have a lot of lags on flash sites...
<Nach0z> auronandace: alrighty thanks
<auronandace> goldcityman: there is no way to improve flash performance, ask adobe
<zykotic10> !9.10 | goldcityman
<ubottu> goldcityman: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<auronandace> !lubuntu | goldcityman
<ubottu> goldcityman: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> goldcityman: upgrade, karmic now has zero support
<goldcityman> mmm u think I can update?
<goldcityman> 1 gb ram?
<ActionParsnip> goldcityman: I'd wait til April then install Precise which is LTS
<Nach0z> goldcityman: you could theoretically re-nice the plugin-container, but auronandace is right, installing LXDE instead of Gnome is a much better option
<theadmin> goldcityman: Try Xubuntu or Lubuntu, or maybe Crunchbang or even Arch. We don't support the latter two, but they have brilliant performance :)
<oldman> Does ubuntu support HID (usb) compliant touchscreens?
<ActionParsnip> goldcityman: sure, minimum requirement is still 512Mb, you will get a more responsive OS with Lubuntu
<theadmin> oldman: Yes, Ubuntu does have touchscreen support iirc
<goldcityman> what version?
<goldcityman> last?
<ActionParsnip> oldman: depends on make and model
<theadmin> goldcityman: Grab the latest Lubuntu is what I say
<goldcityman> what does it mean libasound2>>1.0.22 I'm trying to update chrome
<metbsd> lubuntu?
<DinoMuffin> You might also like xubuntu
<metbsd> whats that
<ActionParsnip> goldcityman: oneiric (11.10) is the latest stable
<DinoMuffin> if you prefer xfce
<ActionParsnip> !lubuntu | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<metbsd> is there buntu?
<metbsd> without x window
<Zilly> Is there a way to get which input the monitor is displaying (like whether it is displaying from the VGA port or the HDMI)?
<ActionParsnip> metbsd: you can install minimal ubuntu which will give a CLI based OS...
<MonkeyDust> metbsd  ubuntu server
<goldcityman> can I upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 or I have to format?
<auronandace> !mini | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<theadmin> goldcityman: You can only upgrade to 10.04, then to 10.10, then to 11.04 and finally to 11.10. Which is a horrible mess. I suggest a reinstall.
<zwoxyz> hey
<auronandace> !eol | goldcityman
<ubottu> goldcityman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> goldcityman: you can upgrade to lucid (10.04) then jump straight to Precise when it is released
<ActionParsnip> goldcityman: I'd clean install personally
<zwoxyz> knowledge of armitage?
<libnotify> zwoxyzgo to #armitage
<mikeliss> anybody ever set up internet connection sharing? I'm trying to use my laptop as a wireless card for my desktop, but the desktop can't connect to the Internet even though it's connected to the wired device.
<LemonAid> Hello. I have an other monitor connected to my laptop. I want to adjust the brightness of that monitor. How can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | mikeliss
<ubottu> mikeliss: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> LemonAid: what model laptop?
<mikeliss> ActionParsnip: I read over that -- doesn't seem to be working, though I did stop short of restarting my laptop. Seemed unnecessary.
<auronandace> LemonAid: aren't there any buttons on the monitor?
<libnotify> zwoxyz: www.fastandeasy.com
<ederico> davidcalle: It didn't work apparently, I added the ppa and installed the scope, but clicking on the album in the dash doesn't launch rhytymbox at all
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: please don't bother next time. Thanks
<libnotify> why @ ActionParsnip ?
<LemonAid> ActionParsnip, Toshiba satelite l655. auronandace, i want to be able to fine tune everything on the monitor.
<LemonAid> auronandace, so the buttons are not helpful.
<Jean_Jackson> houla!
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: its nothing to do with ubuntu support
<libnotify> well i have the right to help, thank you!!
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: sure but not post links of that nature..
<libnotify> and i run armitage on ubuntu, so laylow
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: why do I need to know that?
<MonkeyDust> libnotify  please stop
<libnotify> then shoulda shut up in the first place
<johndoe_> auronandace: I fixed it!
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: spamming the channel with spurious links is offtopic, that is my point...
<auronandace> !yay | johndoe_
<ubottu> johndoe_: Glad you made it! :-)
<rohit__> j
<johndoe_> in case anyone cares, I downgraded the latest version of xorg form unity-2d ppa
<scott__> i'm trying to install handbrake from a PPA. i've followed the instructions to open the ppa on my system and have done the sudo apt-get update afterwards. At the bottom of the page there are four candidates, yet no linkage.... i'm sure its just me and altzeimers but could someone help me with the next step(s)? here's the page:https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<johndoe_> to the regular ubuntu version
<mikeliss> ActionParsnip, libnotify: Alas, you guys debating whether links can be posted like this has stolen the thunder from my question. Human nature is a pain.
<MonkeyDust> johndoe_  kindly share the solution with the channel, for future reference
<libnotify> drop it then and mind your own business next time..... :)
<MonkeyDust> ok
<auronandace> johndoe_: tod you the ppa was at fault :)
<auronandace> told
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: that guide is all I know
<johndoe_> hahah, yes, I realized when I saw it contained a different version of xorg
<johndoe_> should I file a bug?
<libnotify> johndoe_: do
<mikeliss> ActionParsnip: Was afraid of that - I guess a restart it is, then...brb...
<ederico> davidcalle: I reinstalled banshee, and that works, I'll go with that for now and then when 12.04 is out I'm doing a fresh install anyways
<rohit__> can i ask 1 question about suse here?
<scott__> i'll allow it
<auronandace> rohit_: is it ubuntu related?
<libnotify> rohit_: its all linux ask
<xangua> rohit__: no, go to the suse  channel
<zykotic10> libnotify: wrong answer
<scott__>  /wink
<ActionParsnip> rohit__: ask in #suse please, this is ubuntu support
<libnotify> zykotic10: didn't see your answer
<DummyMode> hi there
<auronandace> libnotify: drop the attitude please
<libnotify> lol @ DummyMode
<scott__> so...how to install a package from a PPA?
<rohit__> I have ubuntu 10.10 and suse 12.1 running on my laptop ! i get good internet speed on ubuntu 1mbps,but on suse i only get 30bps or something like that
<zykotic10> johndoe_: if the bug is with a PPA, be sure to report it to the PPA - not Ubuntu
<auronandace> !ppa | scott__
<ubottu> scott__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> scott__: add ppa then refresh packages, you can then install it like any other package
<DummyMode> is there a way to upgrade to a new release without reinstalling? for example, from 10 to 12, just to say something..
<theadmin> scott__: Add the ppa, install the package. To add the ppa, use something like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:username/repo (e.g: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next)
<johndoe_> yes
<Mixxit> hey is there a way i can snap to right side like windows 7
<auronandace> rohit_: in that case, thats a suse support question
<theadmin> rohit__: Disable IPv6, also please go to #suse
<xangua> DummyMode: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 as both are LTS
<MonkeyDust> Mixxit  no, but there is a PPA to snap to the bottom
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: its the grid plugin in ccsm
<rohit__> but some people are still interested
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MystMan> Hello all.  I am installing subversion on a rackspace cloud ubuntu server that i just spun up.  I have installed all pre requisites but never installed and set up svn before.  If anyone knows should I create a repository in the home or www directory and what is the difference
<Mixxit> ccsm?
<MystMan> Ty ahead of time
<DummyMode> xengua, how's the way? apt- something?
<Mixxit> sorry i'm pretty new to this :-)
<MonkeyDust> Mixxit  compiz config
<Mixxit> oh where's that system?
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: install compizconfig-settings-manager    then run: ccsm
<scott__> actionparsnip  theadmin : i've gotten so far as adding the PPA key, but i still have no access to the package itself. here's the page: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<rohit__> <libnotify>
<libnotify> yes rohit__
<theadmin> scott__: Very well then, now run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install whatever
<Mixxit> installing ccsm now thanks
<gadeynebram_> Hi, Someone told me to use the nomodeset property to resolve my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11639631#post11639631
<auronandace> rohit_: you've been asked to take it to #suse, please
<rohit__>  I have ubuntu 10.10 and suse 12.1 running on my laptop ! i get good internet speed on ubuntu 1mbps,but on suse i only get 30bps or something like that
<scott__> there's simply nothing to click on, unless i'm just being obtuse
<gadeynebram_> It didn't work however. Any other toughts?
<xangua> scott__: that ppa has only packages for natty, maverick, lucid and karmic, do you have any of those¿
<ActionParsnip> scott__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install handbrake
<libnotify> do what auronandace has just said
<ActionParsnip> rohit__: ask in #suse please
<rohit__> k
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: i believe the package is handbrake-gtk (or handbrake-cli)
<scott__> actionparsnip: i've tried that to no avail
<MonkeyDust> root_z  "#suse Channel is open."
<ActionParsnip> scott__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: not on the ppa ;)
<scott__> moment
<lanoxx> trism, are you there?
<libnotify> well i am not an ubuntu fan.... just run my irc client on a remote machine.
<scott__> actionparsnip: natty
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Cop3rnic> anyone here ever install ubuntu on a eee transformer?
<libnotify> evening wildc4rd
<ActionParsnip> scott__: the PPA supports that release
<Mixxit> ok i found grid in ccsm
<TheExplorer> Greetings fellow ubuntu users, I have a 2 quick questions: firstly i backed up my old harddrive in a single *.tar.gz format, attempting to open the file and extract it is EXTREMELY slow, is there any way to write an index to speed up the process?
<Mixxit> do you mean the bindings? i see put bottom left
<Mixxit> if so what is KP8 etc?
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: you configure it there dude, have a play
<theadmin> TheExplorer: You don't have to open it to extract, you can use the command-line
<scott__> actionparsnip: please go to the page i've linked, and find the link to the package, then come tell me where to click. i know it sounds rather acedemic, but the link escapes me
<ActionParsnip> scott__: there is nothing to 'click' you need the command I ave
<ActionParsnip> *gave
<TheExplorer> Dear "theadmin", the file is so big that i cannot extract it at once for a lack of space. I wish to recover select files.
<theadmin> TheExplorer: Ah, I see, uh, I think the tar command has some option for that, just a sec
<jonko> to see if the issue persits ?
<Mixxit> hmm doesnt seme to be doing anything
<jonko> might be better to fix it, than manually setting the speed
<ActionParsnip> scott__: all you have to do is copy and paste the command I gave and it will install the app...
<ActionParsnip> scott__: no idea where you go the idea you click something
<TheExplorer> Secondly does anyone know of an "all in one" file explorer, or know of how i would go about setting nautilus to do that. I wish to view all files without folders to recover scattered various documents.
<theadmin> TheExplorer: Well to get the list of files all over your hard drive, you can do this: sudo find / | less
<MonkeyDust> TheExplorer  try midnight commander
<jonko> MonkeyDust : ok
<Gentoo64> TheExplorer, what do you mean
<libnotify> ok see y'all later, and for you ActionParsnip, kid with your fellow noobs next time and not me
<gandhijee_> hey how can i get my monitors back on the top bar in  11.10 like they were in 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: as long as you don't spam, its all good
<scott__> actionparsnip: i have tried the normal input. and gotten back something about it being outdated so on, should i try it again and give you a concise output? this isn't my first time installing from a PPA. i'm just at a loss as to why i can't get the package in this casse
<TheExplorer> Gentoo64, I... being the unorganized sort i am, end up saving files to random places for whatever reason. Because i have no single folder that i save my documents in, they are scattered deep in a 15 years worth of sloppy backups and random dirs.
<libnotify> i know what spamming is, get a clue
<libnotify> ok outta here have important things to do right now
<Guest97674> hello
<auronandace> libnotify: maybe you should just leave, like you said you were about to
<Gentoo64> TheExplorer, i dont get what you want from the file manager, most have tabs
<auronandace> !pm | libnotify
<ubottu> libnotify: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kuhno> are the ubottu commends listed somewhere?
<auronandace> !brain | kuhno
<ubottu> kuhno: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zykotick9> !bot | kuhno
<ActionParsnip> scott__: can you give a pastebin of the output please
<libnotify> kuhno: is just but a BOT
<kuhno> :D i knew there was a command for that too
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: I never doubted yourawareness of the word, just the fact that you comitted it
<ActionParsnip> libnotify: think
<Cleaner_> LAS MALVINAS SON ARGENTINAS
<Cleaner_> LAS MALVINAS SON ARGENTINAS
<Cleaner_> LAS MALVINAS SON ARGENTINAS
<scott__> actionparsnip: Package handbrake is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<scott__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<scott__> is only available from another source
<scott__> E: Package 'handbrake' has no installation candidate
<zykotick9> scott__: you might want to verify the package name, "apt-cache search handbrake"
<n3o> hey
<ActionParsnip> scott__: did the ppa add ok?
<n3o> alguien
<gmachine_24> is there any way to view a list of recently opened docs, regardless of whether they were word-processing (IE typing), a spreadsheet or whatever.
<n3o> que hable español
<n3o> ??
<auronandace> scott__: what version of ubuntu are you using, and what version is the ppa for?
<zykotick9> !es | n3o
<ubottu> n3o: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aferreiramelo> Somebody use Cinnamon in Oneric?
<ActionParsnip> Aferreiramelo: its not supported here
<scott__> auronadace: natty : natty
<Aferreiramelo> Hey!
<raj> when adding a user, how do I give them access to sudo ?
<ActionParsnip> raj: add them to the admin group
<scott__> actionparsnip: handdbrake-cli  -  vesatile DVD   ripper and video transcoder - command line
<MonkeyDust> raj  visudo
<Aferreiramelo> Someone uses Cinnamon?
<ActionParsnip> scott__: then run:  sudo apt-get install handbrake-cli
<raj> ActionParsnip, I meant, could it be done in one shot with the adduser script?
<ActionParsnip> Aferreiramelo: its offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> raj: sure, read:  man adduser
<zykotick9> scott__: the handbrake-cli is command line, are you sure there isn't a handbrake-gtk (GUI)
<scott__> actionparsnip: handbrake-gtk - versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder - GTK GUI
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ;) ^
<ActionParsnip> scott__: that too
<AkaSrinivasan> hi
<AkaSrinivasan> anybody there?
<MonkeyDust> no
<n3o> yes
<kpas_> useradd <username> -G wheel
<g105b> Hi, I'd like to allow remote root login to my server - but I don't want the password exposed - can I do this with a priv/pub key?
<strapippo> ciao
<n3o> I understand
<zykotick9> kpas_: admin group is used to determin sudo in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> list
<ActionParsnip> g105b: why not use normal users and use sudo as usual?
<g105b> ActionParsnip: because I'm allowing remote root for MySQL management through MySQL workbench application
<kpas_> oops wrong OS
<strapippo> buonasera a tutti
<g105b> ActionParsnip: the users won't be in the terminal - the application needs to have root privilages.
<zykotick9> !it | strapippo
<ubottu> strapippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<scott__> guys i am simply not very ubuntu saavy...not to mention ppa saavy...i've done this before with other packages, but for some reason i'm running into issues in this case. which is why i keep posting the page assuming someone will have checked the links there to see if there's issue there
<zykotick9> scott__: what happens with "sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk"?
<RKyle> In the event that I forgot my root password to a remote server, what would my options be?
<scott__> here's the page once more: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<zykotick9> !lostpassword | RKyle but why root password?
<ubottu> RKyle but why root password?: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<RKyle> zykotick9, I can't do that on a remote server though.
<scott__> zykotick9: you win.  the suffix -gtk was all i needed. yer my hero.
<ActionParsnip> RKyle: there is a reason there is no root pass
<scott__> honorable mention to actionparsnip for attempting to help. thanks my friend
<ActionParsnip> scott__: got the PPA added though :)
<RKyle> ActionParsnip, I forgot the password to the account with root access, I do however have access to other accounts on the server.
<kuhno> it's really confusing having no root pw anymore... a week ago i still had one :D
<ActionParsnip> RKyle: use your account which is in the admin group
<RKyle> ActionParsnip, There was only one account in the admin group and I lost that accounts passwords.
<RKyle> The rest of the accounts are just basic accounts without root access.
<ActionParsnip> RKyle: then you will need to pysically attend the server and use a chroot
<scott__> handbrake successfully installed now. thanks folks. much love to the ubuntu community!!   NEXT ROUND'S ON ME!!
<damo22> RKyle: can you boot off a livecd and then chroot into it
<RKyle> I know the outline of my password but I don't remember the characters.
<raj> how do I modify an existing uesr?
<RKyle> damo22, It is a remote server.
<ActionParsnip> raj: usermod
<raj> nm
<raj> oh ok
<raj> thanks
<ActionParsnip> RKyle: time for a smarthands request
<damo22> RKyle: you could hack it with a rootkit
<anonomegasmasher> hello
<sidney_> I get this popup that says something about my network being slow. Is there a log file, somewhere I can see the message
<RKyle> damo22, And how would that be done?
<anonomegasmasher> frst time user
<Cube``_> hey guys, thunar doesn't automount for some reason!
<Cube``_> hey guys, thunar doesn't automount for some reason!
<Cube``_> oops
<anonomegasmasher> first time irc user
<anonomegasmasher> kiout
<damo22> RKyle: you download a small root partition from somewhere and then chroot into it
<ActionParsnip> Cube``_: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> sidney_: dmesg    maybe..
<tigrang> I have to press my touchpad pretty hard for it to register. I have Acceleration and Sensitivity all the way in Mouse and Touchpad settings but same thing. I know the touchpad isnt messed up because I dual boot and in my other OS its fine. Is there any other setting for this?
<LemonAid> Hello. I`m running 11.10 with unity. I tried to adjust the desktop brightness with ccsm but no settings seem to register. Any ideas on what i should do so that the setting take effect ?
<meberhart> tigrang - there are more settings in the dconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: what make and model system????
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, Samsung RV515
<Cube``_> ActionParsnip: ?
<Cube``_> ActionParsnip: it works sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Cube``_: is the network stable?
<Cube``_> ActionParsnip: network?
<Cube``_> im using usb
<Cube``_> no internet
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; dmesg | pastebinit        Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Cube``_: I see, is the partition healthy?
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, sure. Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/827899/
<Cube``_> ActionParsnip: yeah, it works sometimes!
<ActionParsnip> Cube``_: have you checked its health, if its NTFS you'll need a windows OS. When you unplug it do you use the safe removal or do you just pull it out?
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: try:    echo "options psmouse proto=imps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf        Reboot to test
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: If it's ntfs you can as well use "ntfsck" which is a part of ntfsprogs nowadays iirc
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Not sure Ubuntu has that tho
<theadmin> !find ntfsck
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, ok brb. Thanks
<ubottu> File ntfsck found in ntfs-3g, ntfs-3g-dbg
<theadmin> Ah there
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: NTFS is proprietary to Microsoft, I wouldn't scan it with anything else
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Makes sense heh
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Just saying that it is possible
<Oxicore> was macht der rechner?
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, oh and also. When I press shutdown (ubuntu 11.10) it just logs me out. I need to reboot via a terminal, but one problem at a time :)
<errorboy> time
<kuhno> is there a way to upgrade an existing xubuntu oneiric to pengolin alpha?
<Mixxit> man
<Mixxit> don't untick window decorations in ccsm
<Mixxit> had to power off my pc
<ActionParsnip> kuhno: sudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> kuhno: -d is for the (d)evelopment release
<kuhno> thx
<LjL> kuhno: do that while keeping in mind it's not released and may break at any time
<kuhno> yeah, i know that, this is my testing machine
<GranCenSail> In Ubuntu 11.10, is there a way to add text to the icons in the launcher (or even make them text-only)?
<raj> does ubuntu have some backports type thing so I can get the latest in a package?
<LjL> !backports > raj
<ubottu> raj, please see my private message
<GranCenSail> I don't like having to identify programs by pictures.
<ActionParsnip> raj: you can enable backports, or try find a ppa
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, thats MUCH better. thank you
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: total guess, thepsmouse module has a few other options. I suggest you make a backup of /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf  for future installs
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, I lost Touchpad tab in Mouse and Touchpad settings. I cant live without two finger scroll :(
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, if I want to undo it, do I just remove psmouse.conf?
<raj> LjL, I already have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<raj> in my /etc/apt/ources.list
<raj> sources
<LjL> raj: then you have the backports enabled
<Monkeypaws> im tryin to input a mjpeg http stream from an ip camera and output to something apache can stream.  Is VLC what i need or is there a better way?
<ActionParsnip> tigrang: yes just remove the file and reboot :)
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | raj
<ubottu> raj: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<raj> where can I see a list of ubuntu backports online?
<LjL> raj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-backports/
<grubbyone> what's the best tool to use to do a complete backup of a server to another hard drive?
<reisio> from the running server?
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone: there is no single best tool for anything in any OS
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<reisio> sure there is
<grubbyone> ok, well I have a fresh installation, the first command I want to run is to backup the entire disk, including the mbr
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: dd Erro input/output
<slipttees> =/
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: dd_rescue will keep going
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: sounds like a bad drive
<reisio> grubbyone: why the mbr
<grubbyone> I want to be able to restore the disk image
<slipttees> ActionParsnip:  :-(
<reisio> you can save a lot of time by just making a cp/rsync of the filesystem, possibly the mbr, and the partition table
<reisio> if you really want an "image", though, read http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html
<grubbyone> I want to be able to boot from a stick and restore the drive to a brand new fresh state if I mess anything up
<grubbyone> I will probably mess things up quite a bit
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone: you can reinstate grub from livecd
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, kde is really good..
<zykotick9> grubbyone: learning to fix issues, rather then reinstalling - is the first step to getting a lot better on gnu/linux
<ubukou> ActionParsnip,  takes me a little time to find things but better that unity
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: its good to try new things :)
<grubbyone> I know, I just want the option, in case I suspect the machine has been compromised
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, that depends.
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hahahahahahah
<ubukou> folks what is the command to see what drivers your VGA is running ?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, cool.. im having an issue with compiz.. it runs but it is very choppy..
<zykotick9> ubukou: if you don't have lshw installed, you can use "lspci -vnvn" then find the VGA section, OR check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<grubbyone> is there a built in tool to zero out free space?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, i dont think that was it.. there is a command that gives another output..
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone: use dd
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: then you are using the proprietary driver
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hmmmm..
<zykotick9> grubbyone: ActionParsnip's dd command would be for an empty partition, not just free space on an active partition
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone: i believe bleachbit can do it
<grubbyone> ok, basically I just want to make a direct copy of an entire disk, but not have it take up 120 gigs, so I want to compress what's not in use
<surskitty> my kernel logs are between 1.3gb to 1.7gb each and this is only for a span of about two weeks.  apparently the workaround I found to get my wireless card gets it so it logs multiple times a second that the wireless card exists.  how do I get it to not do that?
<DinoMuffin> grubbyone: it would help to know why you would need to do this
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone: partimage can make a disk image and compress it
<surskitty> better yet, just get the log to NOT SAY THE SAME THING A BILLION TIMES
<grubbyone> so if I'm on the other side of the world, I can tell someone to "insert this usb stick and type this command" to restore the system
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone: sure, why not?
<zykotick9> grubbyone: you "might" want to check out the clonezilla livecd
<Mixxit> hey all
<reisio> grubbyone: but depending on what device/configuration they have, including the mbr could be unhelpful :p
<Mixxit> most stuff is working now but wondering about my g15 keyboard
<Mixxit> how can i get this going i found an article on the wiki but its for ubuntu 9
<grubbyone> it's the same system, I'm not restoring the image to a different system
 * zykotick9 thinks drive image backups are a waste of space, save config files and personal documents - reinstall then replace configs and files
<reisio> grubbyone: honestly just make a tar of the unmounted system, and include a script or instructions to install/reconfig the partitions, filesystems, and grub
<xcyclist> As of my most recent login, my audio has stopped working on my 11.10 64 bit system.  It was working find yesterday.  The output setting always says "Dummy".
<kubanc> i get errors composite sync not supported, and the X server doesn't start fully. I have ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400. Any ideas hot to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: if you run:  xev     do the keys make events?
<Mixxit> they do
<jonko> donating to be run securely on smart cards and similar ActionParsnip devices
<grubbyone_> is it not way simpler to just do dd if=/restore.img of=/dev/hda
<Mixxit> oh wow it just skipped my track
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: then use either ccsm or the keyboard settings to assign commands to them
<jonko> 7 either
<Mixxit> yay!
<ubukou> how do i deactivate proprietary driver in kubuntu ?  i activated it in ubuntu but now i cant find the option under KDE
<holstein> ubukou: should be similar.. depends on where you got it, but you can just remove the driver... uninstall
<zykotick9> grubbyone_: hda?  What is it 2001 again ;)
<xcyclist> Hopping back out.  Looks like the group is way too busy today.
<ubukou> holstein, will that activate the opensource driver automaticaly?
<grubbyone_> zykotick9: yeah I don't know, please enlighten me
<grubbyone_> last time I did this stuff was probably 2001
<zykotick9> grubbyone_: everything should be sda these days
<holstein> ubukou: the open one didnt go anywhere.. again, it depends on which driver and how you installed it...
<grubbyone_> ah yeah, that's what I meant
<zykotick9> grubbyone_: even IDE drives should show as SCSI (sd) i mean
<jonko> universzykotick9l ide with super powers yeah
<ubukou> holstein, i activated the fglrx driver in ubuntu but i swiched to kde
<ubukou> holstein, thing is i am running compiz successfully
<jonko> hmm, one more thing
<holstein> ubukou: cool.. you can just uninstall it as you choose...
<ubukou> holstein, but it is really choppy and it freezes a lot
<holstein> ubukou: yeah, just depends on what driver and where you got it from
<ubukou> holstein, should i boot unity and go deactivate it from there?
<holstein> sometiems you can get newer ones from the site
<jonko> i don't get better when you reboot, the free encyclopedia
<holstein> ubukou: you can.. however you want... that will remever the driver as i am suggesting
<kartonschachtel> lmgi www.google.com
<kartonschachtel> http://tinyurl.com/ccuwpq
<tigrang> does anyone know where synclient settings get saved to? Im trying to do 'synclient PressureMotionMinZ=20' but get an error message. I can change other values though.
<ubukou> holstein, cheers i ll try
<campee> does ext4 have the journal_checksum option turned on in ubuntu 11.04 by default?
<MiO-NiCk> Ün ŠðLuTø ÅffëttuØsÔ ð Tuttõ ÏL ChðN ÐÏ • #ubuntu •
<Oer> !it | MiO-NiCk
<ubottu> MiO-NiCk: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MiO-NiCk> CiðöÔøÔ Å TuTtI ALlA PrÔsŠiMð AmIcI Ði ¤•¤ #ubuntu ¤•¤ :D •ExO•SCRiPT•
<foormea> hey. i'm getting kinda confused over ubuntu's handling of init scripts. a while ago there was a mix between sysv-rc style and upstart style. but with 11.10 it looks like all scripts in /etc/init.d are sysv-rc style?
<kubanc> anyone knows what should be the problem. I randomly got error composite sync not supported when i would like to have split screen (LCD and TV) on my Dell notebook. I'm using ATI mobility radeon X1400
<vbb> ...
<petrov>  [95] Blogi i opowiadania
<petrov>  [450] Budownictwo: usługi, domy, hale
<petrov>  [159] Edukacja: szkoły, kursy, prace magisterskie
<petrov>  [83] Erotyka i seks
<petrov>  [167] Finanse: kredyty, windykacja, ubezpieczenia
<petrov>  [58] Fora dyskusyjne
<FloodBot1> petrov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> uhhhh, is it normal for the window manager to crash during an update? :p
<reisio> never seen that happen
<reisio> looks like all the panels and things died as well
<kartonschachtel> http://tinyurl.com/n3yjxs
<oCean> kartonschachtel: don't post that sillyness here
<kartonschachtel> http://tinyurl.com/n3yjxs
<oCean> kartonschachtel: don't post offtopic nonsense again
<oCean> !nickspam > jennnnn
<ubottu> jennnnn, please see my private message
<GiB_> How would I go about asking for support?
<zykotick9> !ask | GiB_
<ubottu> GiB_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EvilResistance> GiB_, you just ask your question to the channel :P
<francy> ciao a tuttiù
<francy> ciao a tutti
<zykotick9> !it | francy
<ubottu> francy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubukou> anybody knows the proper way to remove the ati driver and re-enable the open source driver? i used   sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx* and it resulted in failure.. had to reanable  it so i could boot gui..
<zykotick9> ubukou: (just a guess), but after you remove the ATI driver, you probably have to move xorg.conf to a different name.
<ubukou> zykotick9, hmm you think xorg.conf was trying to load fglrx?
<zykotick9> ubukou: yes i do
<ubukou> zykotick9, any reconfigure commands?
<zykotick9> ubukou: just move it to a different name, xorg shouldn't be required for "open" drivers (ATI's open driver still relies on proprietary firmware - so i don't consider it open)
<GiB_> Understandable, I was just reading the rules and it said something about topics. Anyways, recently got my computer today, installed compiz via the terminal. Since then when I log in using the 3D version the I no longer have a side dock or functionallity of top bar. At this point, seeing as how I have no data on this system yet, I would like to revert it back to its fresh out the box state.
<damo22> does ubuntu 11.04 server auto mount usb drives?
<zykotick9> damo22: if you haven't install a GUI - then NO
<sudipta> chat.freenode.net
<damo22> i need a way to write some files to a full OS
<damo22> i have 8kb of free space
<damo22> can i write a c program that runs a command as root without the root password?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: uninstall unused kernels to free up space
<ActionParsnip> damo22: run it with sudo.
<ubukou> zykotick9, according to some folks over at #ati it does..
<damo22> i dont have access to an account with admin rights
<ubukou> zykotick9, ohhh sorry misread what you wrote...
<damo22> i just have console access to 8kb of space
<damo22> and a c compiler
<ubukou> zykotick9, according to them the open source dirver tho can support compiz and dual screens
<raj> can I locally mount a remote drive I have access to via ssh/sftp ?
<ubukou> zykotick9, any expirience on that ?
<raj> and is this a safe idea?
<ActionParsnip> damo22: you can add the command to the sudoers file, it will not need password for sudo (you may need to still be in the admin group)
<zykotick9> ubukou: no personal experience no, i avoid ATI
<selina2> hi
<FreeSunRide> Hacker wanted go ahead and ping me
<LjL> FreeSunRide: sorry?
<FreeSunRide> I need help to access by boyfrinds PC I think he is cheating on me
<tigrang> Ok so Using synclient -m 100 Im looking at the pressure of my finger. Looks like what I want the min to be to start moving cursor is around 20-25. I set PressureMotionMinZ to 1 and restarted. Doing synclient -l I can see it is set. Now when I do synclient -m 100 again and monitor as I move, it only moves after about 30 pressure.
<tigrang> ^ touchpad
<Oer> FreeSunRide, wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support.
<GiB_> How do I restore my computer to its out of the box state?
<zykotick9> GiB_: reinstall
<webnet> GiB_, reinstall
<LjL> FreeSunRide: that's offtopic for this channel, and probably for this whole network.
<webnet> zykotick9, haha beat me to it :P
<ActionParsnip> GiB_: could rename the hidden folders in $HOME
<sklo> question: am using SSH via putty to get to my "server" but only think i cant do ise use apt-get. When it asks me to install, am soposed to choose "Y" or "n", what ever i do it says "interrupted"
<FreeSunRide> Anyone that can help me for a bonus $
<oCean> FreeSunRide: please drop that discussion
<ActionParsnip> sklo: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update    use a pastebin
<sudipta> <FreeSunRide>drop it.....this channel is for ubuntu
<LjL> sudipta: they're gone
<ubukou> zykotick9, ok thanks a lot .. take carte
<sudipta> ljl:yeah
<sklo> ActionParsnip: it goes without errors
<tigrang> ActionParsnip, doing synclient -m 1 and slowly increasing pressure, I see the cursor starts moving at 30+. In my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/828001/ I set the Min pressure to 1. Any idea
<ubukou> anyone knows how i can install radeon/mesa drivers ?
<grubbyone_> ok, I'm in a livecd, how do I copy the entire filesystem from /dev/sda?
<root_z> how i can fix cursor size with compiz enabled?
<heinz> grubbyone_: dd if=/def/sda of=youroutput.file
<Ashii> anyone know a tool to set/manipulate title, name, class of window?
<grubbyone_> heinz: that will copy the entire drive, I don't have that kind of space
<heinz> grubbyone_: more likely you need sda1, though
<grubbyone_> I want to just get the files
<grubbyone_> non of the unused space
<grubbyone_> none*
<DummyMode> which is the code name of ubuntu 11? maverik?
<sklo> ActionParsnip: solved, coding problem putty via ubuntu ;) ty
<xangua> !maverick | DummyMode
<ubottu> DummyMode: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Slart> !11.10 | DummyMode
<ubottu> DummyMode: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<grubbyone_> it's a LVM
<Sona__> hi people what is the easiest way to transfer files (ftp?) from a win7 pc onto ubuntu server over local network
<sudipta> <DummyMode>!11.04|Dummyboy
<root_z> how i can fix cursor size with compiz enabled?
<ona7O> hi. is there an good tutorial for using systemd instead of upstart?
<blitz> when I installed win using apt-get I got an error while processing winbind
<blitz> does anyone know about how to fix that issue? I'll post the log
<blitz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828020/ this is the error
<ubukou> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubukou>   sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<harhar> teach me ubuntu
<erika_> ciao
<ubukou> these commands will get me the opensounce drivers ?
<erika_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harhar> cum cum cum cum cum cum cum
<harhar> cum cum cum cum cum cum cum
<harhar> cum cum cum cum cum cum cum
<FloodBot1> harhar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shovell> how can i remove a quick launch icon
<shovell> in ubuntu 11.10
<blitz> right click it shovell ?
<shovell> that gines properties
<ubukou> can anyone confim this? Vesa = generic driver  Mesa = opensource fglrx = binary?
<blitz> right click the icons in the actual quick launch area shovell
<mellifera> Vesa = generic driver, if your video card has got it
<blitz> should get the keep in launcher icon
<blitz> option*
<shovell> blitz yes it gives me launch or properties
<ubukou> mellifera, vesa is the driver that runs when you initialy install ubuntu then ?
<blitz> idk what to tell you then, I don't get either of those options, I get keep in launcher
<mellifera> ubukou: not sure. never checked
<distatica> Hi folks, I installed DenyHosts on my ubuntu server and now whenever I connect I get put in the deny.hosts file. I can remove myself from that file and login just fine but then disconnect and try again and it's blocked again. Any ideas why that might be?
<auronandace> ubukou: i think vesa only gets loaded as a fallback option if no other driver is used and if the card supports vesa
<mellifera> ubukou: probably either vesa or plain-vga for the beginning of install
<ubukou> auronandace, thats what i understand too...
<ubukou> anyone has compiz running with mesa ?
<dale__> How do you disable fast user switching? Configuration Editor does not work for this.
<ZynuiMaiche> Hello!  I have kind of an odd question...I'm trying to install the Java jdk on a USB using my netbook which has ubuntu on it, but I want the jdk to be usable for a Windows computer.  Is this possible?
<dRounse> iceroot: last night when i tried 12.04 it said something like "No UI configruation"
<auronandace> ubukou: compiz requires 3d acceleration and mesa alone won't get you that
<mellifera> ubukou: at http://mesa3d.org, they say they are opensource
<dRounse> anyone know what "No UI configuration" means?
<root_z> how i can fix cursor size with compiz enabled?
<ubukou> mellifera, damn this is so confusing.. some people write that they have compiz running with opensource driver... could there be some other opensource driver that i am no aware of ?
<ZynuiMaiche> dRounse: what gave you that error?
<auronandace> ubukou: mesa works in conjuction with other opensource drivers (like nouvaux or radeon)
<dRounse> ZynuiMaiche: installing 12.04 on a gateway with a P$
<ubukou> so i should install both ?
<dRounse> p4*
<ZynuiMaiche> from a CD or a USB?
<mellifera> ubukou: maybe they mean opensource videocard driver? Some linux drivers aren't opensource. For example, for nvidia cards there is both an opensource and a non-opensource driver
<ubukou> auronandace, so i should install both ?
<auronandace> ubukou: both of what?
<xangua> !pangolin | dRounse
<ubottu> dRounse: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubukou> auronandace, both libg11-mesa-dri         libg11-mesa-glx   and radeon driver...?
<auronandace> ubukou: yes, if you use a radeon card
<ZynuiMaiche> dRounse: sorry I'm not sure what you mean by a "P$"
<dRounse> ubottu: i tried with other distros someone told me last night that i should try 12.04 because they fixed a lot of things
<ubottu> dRounse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dale__> How do you disable fast user switching? Configuration Editor does not work for this.
<dRounse> ZynuiMaiche: sorry i meant P4
<ubukou> auronandace, ok i ll check it out... shouldnt the mesa driver install the radeon as a dependency?
<allure> I need a hand with iptables and squid. I have them on different boxes and I am forwarding port 80 on the gateway for 3128 on  que squid box. It works, but I can only see the gateway's IP on the log files. Relevant rules: http://pastebin.com/PhJFej6p  Could anyone give me a hand?
<tbocs> radeon ... ah ... that one got me. Is radeon driver already fixed?
<auronandace> ubukou: other way around
<ZynuiMaiche> sorry dude gotta go good luck though
<ubukou> auronandace, hmmm ..
<ubukou> auronandace, how can i check if i have radeon ?
<dRounse> im gonna update the BIOS
<tbocs> if you have another intel video card alongside, you can force using it ... in modprobe
<auronandace> ubukou: there is a way yes, but i'm not sure (i got a nvidia card)
<mellifera> ubukou: do you know what kind of video card you have?
<ubukou> auronandace, good choice :P
<tbocs> ubukou, lspci ...
<tbocs> ubukou, lspci is the command
<ubukou> mellifera, i got a R600 hd3850
<shovell> blitz i am sorry i am using the gnome desktop
<MonkeyDust> ubukou  type lshw -C display
<mellifera> ubukou: that soungs like a Radeon to me
<ubukou> mellifera, it is :)
<tbocs> mellifera, yea it's a radeon
<ubukou> mellifera, ohh im talking about a radeon package...
<tbocs> ubukou, do you have an intel alongside by chance?
<tbocs> ubukou, well try lspci | grep radeon
<ubukou> mellifera, hmmm intel ? onboard?
<ubukou> tbocs, intel onboard?
<tbocs> ubukou, some computers has intel graphics card and a dedicated card at the same time
<tbocs> right?
<ubukou> tbocs, lspci | grep radeon gives no output...
<tbocs> ubukou, then lspci | grep Radeon
<tbocs> it's case sensitive, lol
<ubukou> sudo lshw -C display | grep driver gives fglrx..
<ubukou> but i just purged it and installed mesa.
<tbocs> works on my computer with "R" in Radeon
<ubukou> havent rebooted yet.
<ubukou> "R"?
<ubukou> hhhh :P
<ubukou> ohhhh :P
<tbocs> ubukou, "Radeon"
<tbocs> yea
<tbocs> capitalized
<ubukou> r679pro
<ubukou> tbocs, R670PRO hd3850 ?
<tbocs> yeah .
<tbocs> that is a Radeon
<ubukou> tbocs, i didnt get the R the first time ..
<mellifera> ubukou: if you want to be sure you are using the radeon driver, you could specify that in your xorg config file (in /etc/x11)
<auronandace> ubukou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<cartoonbarsmars> can ubuntu be booted from a cd on a mac
<ubukou> auronandace, i have that tab open...
<acerimmer> !mac|cartoonbarsmars
<ubottu> cartoonbarsmars: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<auronandace> ubukou: awesome, great minds think alike :)
<xangua> cartoonbarsmars: you have the instructions on ubuntu.com
<ubukou> auronandace, i just purged fglrx driver and moved to mesa...i ll reboot and see what happens...
<ubukou> auronandace, and your talking about your brain and ... whose? :P
<ubukou> auronandace, rebooting
<cartoonbarsmars> okay thanks, but i have a short time frame to doing something for somebody and i was wondering as far as booting from a cd goes, will i be able to do that just fine like on a toshiba
<mellifera> cartoonbarsmars: trying it wouldbe the fastest way to see if it boots
<tbocs> I don't know if flgrx will work. It doesn't work on my machine. you can try using the ATI proprietary driver
<theadmin> tbocs: fglrx *is* the propertiary driver.
<theadmin> I... think
<theadmin> And yeah, I'm right
<ratcheer> theadmin: Yes, that is correct
<tbocs> thanks, theadmin ...
<raj> what's the package that pastebin's CL output?
<pirat> xcv
<raj> i have it and forget what it is
<pirat> xcv
<pirat> xcvx
<pirat> xvc
<pirat> xv
<FloodBot1> pirat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mellifera> can windows tell the difference between a file written by linux using ntfs-3g and any normal windows/ntfs file?
<xangua> raj: pastebinit i believe
<raj> yeahh
<raj> thanks
<pirat> hello people ))
<zykotick9> mellifera: if it's a text file, yes.  The newlines are handled differently.
<mellifera> zykotick9: what if it's not a text file?
<zykotick9> mellifera: they "should" be the same
<pirat> how a you?
<zykotick9> pirat: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<theadmin> mellifera: Nah they're the same, but Windows doesn't like Unicode so if the name is, say, Cyrillic Windows might display it as some complete mess. Same goes for text file content.
<theadmin> raj: wgetpaste also works well.
<Guest63529> hello. When I turn on my laptop running Ubuntu it says *starting MTA
<Guest63529> Does that mean Mail transfer agent?
<mellifera> usually
<Guest63529> mellifera: I never installed any MTA
<ubukou> auronandace, seems like when ubuntu is about to start it turns off  both screens and it stays there .. only thing that make the gui boot is apt-get install fglrx*
<Guest63529> mellifera: how do I turn it off and why does it say now
<Guest63529> when it never said it before.
<TGIBT> I managed to install with nomodeset... I do get same problem with graphic driver when i just restart... Any solutions?
<mellifera> "sendmail" counts as a MTA, and it's sort of needed
<alexdevillx> Hi guys
<auronandace> ubukou: when you say gui are you refering to any specific desktop? or does it not even make it to lightdm?
<alexdevillx> I have a problem i dont know english well so can anybody give me an answer why i get this error  (voice_nitech_us_slt_arctic_hts) Error: HTS_Model_load_pdf: Failed to load header of pdfs.
<mellifera> alexdevillx: are you sure it's really a pdf file, and not just called ".pdf"?
<ubukou> auronandace, nope... :S
<r3d0ctob3r> Hi guys ! I have a problem with my "apt-get"... And a old proxy I got. I deleted it, clean my /etc/apt/apt.conf file... and the console keep saying I cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:8118. Nobody knows about it please ?
<ubukou> auronandace, it should at least crash trying to load lightdm right ? instead screens go out of range.
<auronandace> ubukou: so you can't even get to the login manager?
<zykotick9> mellifera: the error appears to be in connection with Festival, not PDFs
<ubukou> auronandace, right
<theadmin> r3d0ctob3r: Check the gnome's proxy settings as well as the $PROXY variable
<auronandace> ubukou: wow, thats bad
<ubukou> auronandace, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch check this out and tell me what you think
<auronandace> ubukou: seems like you're stuck with using fglrx
<mellifera> r3d0ctob3r: 127.0.0.1 should be your loopback interface, and should work on any port if your networking is configured correctly
<ubukou> auronandace, search for need to purge
<alexdevillx> mellifera its a TTS. Voice synth. I'm trying to make GlaDOS's voice
<r3d0ctob3r> I checked it. It is "direct connection to Internet", I apply this setting to the entire system with the butto
<r3d0ctob3r> button
<ubukou> alexdevillx, i have glados kernel running on my nexus .. is that the same :P :)
<theadmin> alexdevillx: Check http://glados.biringa.com , other than that I can't suggest anything which sounds even remotely similar
<mellifera> r3d0ctob3r: net packets for 127.0.0.1 should never leave your machine
<TGIBT> What to do after install with nomodeset, i dont what to do next
<alexdevillx> I had puted my text at quee
<theadmin> alexdevillx: The system is currently down, but it has instructions
<alexdevillx> I cant install
<alexdevillx> getting this hell error  it's really a pdf file, and not just called ".pdf"?
<iwoj> does anyone know how I could test my parallel port without hooking it up to a printer?
<alexdevillx> no no
<auronandace> ubukou: sorry i can't help
<TGIBT> What to do after install with nomodeset, i dont what to do next
<r3d0ctob3r> mellifera I know. But I seek for the why apt-get redirect my commands to localhost but I dont find it. Indeed, I do everything I know... I used to use privoxy before I had this problem
<ubukou> auronandace, im running compiz right now .. you should see how bad it looks..
<ubukou> auronandace, its ok ;)
<iwoj> gnome3 looks awesome.
<iwoj> any thoughts on testing a parallel port?
<alexdevillx> Ok, so i'll give a link with instructions http://glados.biringa.com/ go to the how the voice is generated. So i go (voice_nitech_us_slt_arctic_hts) in Festival through command prompt and at (SayText "I'm your master") a Error: HTS_Model_load_pdf: Failed to load header of pdfs.
<mellifera> iwoj: you have no printer?
<iwoj> mellifera: no printer : (
<iwoj> mellifera: I'm trying to test a home-made CNC machine.
<iwoj> mellifera: the problem could be the machine or the parallel port set-up.
<iwoj> mellifera: I need to test the port first.
<mellifera> iwoj: not too easy to test the port when you have nothing to test it with
<tigrang> Ok so Using synclient -m 100 Im looking at the pressure of my finger. Looks like what I want the min to be to start moving cursor is around 20-25. I set PressureMotionMinZ to 1 and restarted. Doing synclient -l I can see it is set. Now when I do synclient -m 100 again and monitor as I move, it only moves after 30+ pressure. What can I do?
<xj88> Hello all, and thanks to everyone who hangs out here, helping. I'm having some issues with a new install of 11.10. It installs without problem, but upon logging in, all I get is the desktop image and a cursor. Nothing else loads. I CTRL+ALT+F2'd my way into a terminal and upgraded all packages, so I should be completely up to date. Going into "Ubuntu 2D" works but isn't what I need. Any thoughts?
<alexdevillx> How to generate glados voice?
<TGIBT> Nvm, found it
<theadmin> xj88: You need your graphics driver
<lorenzo> hi, i am following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router to set my ubuntu machine as a router. One thing I do not understand: when I set the internal network interface (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Configuring_the_Internal_Network_Interfaces) what addresses should I put in? Thanks
<alexdevillx> theadmin, Hello There
<theadmin> alexdevillx: Uh, hi.
<xj88> theadmin: How to get it?
<alexdevillx> theadmin< Ok, so i'll give a link with instructions http://glados.biringa.com/ go to the how the voice is generated. So i go (voice_nitech_us_slt_arctic_hts) in Festival through command prompt and at (SayText "I'm your master") a Error: HTS_Model_load_pdf: Failed to load header of pdfs
<theadmin> xj88: Log in to unity2d and from there search for an app called "Hardware Drivers". Run that, it should find the appropriate ones.
<mellifera> lorenzo: your "inside" address, like (for example) 10.0.0.1
<xj88> theadmin: I'll give that a shot. Regardless of whether or not it works, thanks for helping. =)
<lorenzo> the one I get from iwconfig ath0 (ath0 is my internal network interface)
<theadmin> alexdevillx: I'm not familiar with speech synthesis honestly -- I just gave you a possible solution. I have no idea how to work it
<lorenzo> mellifera, I have an address for my cabled connection going to the outside (eth0), but I cannot see any address for ath0 which is my internal network interface
<r3d0ctob3r> I ask my question again : I installed Privoxy few weeks ago, then uninstalled it. It seems to change my network settings... When I run a "apt-get update", I'm said that He cant download from 127.0.0.1:8118 ; however I uninstalled this proxy server, I changed my setting from system preference (dirrect connection to internet), /etc/apt/apt.conf is empty . What is going wrong ?
<mellifera> lorenzo: if your outside interface is eth0, your inside interface would be eth1
<lorenzo> mellifera, ifconfig shows no eth1
<alexdevillx> theadmin< ok
<vandal-> is it posible to change character written by pressing Del on keypad? its , by default in polish setup, i would love to set it to . (dot)
<alexdevillx> theadmin how long it will take to make my speech
<mellifera> lorenzo: have you configured it with ethtool?
<theadmin> alexdevillx: No idea as well -- if you mean the site itself then it's currently overloaded so it can take quite some time
<lorenzo> mellifera nope, just following the guide I linked
<mellifera> lorenzo: both interfaces need to be configured
<lorenzo> mellifera, I was gonna use a cabled connection to connect to the internet, and keep the inside network wireless
<mellifera> lorenzo: even if the inside interface is wireless, it still needs to be configured
<lorenzo> mellifera, configured how?
<lorenzo> mellifera, i set it to master mode with iwconfig
<mellifera> lorenzo: the same way you configured eth0
<xj88> theadmin: I found "Additional Drivers" but all it's coming up with is a software modem. How to find the graphics drivers?
<lorenzo> mellifera, I did not configure eth0 honestly, I think i am missing something here. can you help please?
<theadmin> xj88: Hm, okay, what is your graphics card?
<r3d0ctob3r> I went ahead. I type "env | grep proxy" in console, I was returned : http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8118/ ftp_proxy=ftp://127.0.0.1:8118/ https_proxy=https://127.0.0.1:8118/ ; am I just supposed to delete them ?
<xj88> theadmin: Checking.
<alexdevillx> theadmin< why?
<theadmin> alexdevillx: That's offtopic here, and anyway, this isn't an Ubuntu question at all honestly
<alexdevillx> theadmin lets join #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> alexdevillx: Nah... I'm going to sleep now
<kingfarvito> does anyone know of an application that will let me resize rename and move my photos to a folder of my choosing?
<staminna> hey guys, I have run out of space in the ext2 boot ( /boot ) partition and I have to remove the previous kernel images before the installing the 3.0.0.15. What is the name of the package to boot from?
<mellifera> gimp
<xj88> theadmin: Looks like a Intel GMA 950
<mellifera> kingfarvito: gimp
<kingfarvito> well I'd like to do it without having to open them individually
<mellifera> imagemagick
<kingfarvito> f-spot is almost what I want but it wont let me rename and it adds a folder called gallery inside all my folders
<kingfarvito> I installed imagemagick but now I cant find it
<lorenzo> mellifera, how do i configure ath0?
<mellifera> lorenzo: you don't. linux needs you to configure eth1
<r3d0ctob3r> How can I delete the valu of proxy variable ? ( env | grep proxy )
<lorenzo> mellifera, so how do i do that?
<mellifera> lorenzo: something must have configured eth0 for you
<xj88> theadmin: Looks like it's an Intel GMA 950 graphics processor.
<theadmin> xj88: I see... Well the intel drivers should be in the repos, dunno
<lorenzo> mellifera, i suppose I did somehow along the process described in the Router guide on help.ubuntu.com
<mellifera> lorenzo: so configure eth1 next
<guntbert> r3d0ctob3r: unset proxy
<lorenzo> mellifera, something like this? auto eth1
<lorenzo> iface eth1 inet static
<lorenzo>     address 192.168.0.1
<lorenzo>     network 192.168.0.0
<lorenzo>     netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot1> lorenzo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lorenzo>     broadcast 192.168.0.255
<mellifera> lorenzo: that sounds good
<lorenzo> mellifera, so i put that into my /etc/network/interfaces, do I need to configure ath0 next?
<xj88> theadmin: Do you know of a way to force a reload of the drivers, maybe?
<theadmin> xj88: No, sorry, I'm off
<mellifera> lorenzo: all you need to configure is eth0 and eth1
<xj88> Balls.
<lorenzo> mellifera, and will I be able to connect a client via wifi that way?
<mellifera> lorenzo: ath0 is eth1
<mellifera> lorenzo: hopefully, if the gods of wifi smile upon you
<Jessicatz> Why does my .bashrc in my home directory keep disappearing since yesterday?
<Gentoo64> Jessicatz, no idea
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert It stays there.. unset proxy doesnt change anything. If I type "env | grep proxy" I keep having "*_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8118", and obviously apt-get doesnt work ... :/
<lorenzo> mellifera, do i just restart and try to connecT?
<mellifera> lorenzo: if you've done all the rest of the routing configuration, sure
<guntbert> r3d0ctob3r: of course, you have to use the variable name in the unset statement :)
<lorenzo> mellifera, restarting networking tells me "eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<lorenzo> mellifera, do I need to create that?
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert Oh ok :$ I try it, thanks
<mellifera> lorenzo: you showed us all a bunch opf lines indicating that it ws already created
<lorenzo> mellifera, well I thought so too, I added that to interfaces. I don't understand. How can I understand what I got wrong?
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert Yeaah it works ! But it is a variable. So if I reboot my computer... Would I to unset *_proxy variable everytime ?
<mellifera> lorenzo: reboot, then see what dmesg says you've got for net interfaces
<motherbrain> is their any free finger print scanning software and retina/iris scanning software that I can apt-get for ubuntu and other linux distro's?
<lorenzo> mellifera, ok I will
<guntbert> r3d0ctob3r: the variable is probaly set in either /etc/bashrc  or /etc/profile  or ~/.bashrc
<Sid0035> any one notice that the pygame deb is not working in ubuntu support center?
<r3d0ctob3r> ok, try to find it
<ActionParsnip> motherbrain: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html
<Sid0035> i really need it to lol
<ActionParsnip> !info pygame
<ubottu> Package pygame does not exist in oneiric
<grubbyone_> I'm trying to zero out my intel 320 ssd, using dd and /dev/zero, it's writing at 25MB/sec, is there any way to do it faster?
<motherbrain> thanks anything for the other biometric devices such as eye or face out their
<Slart> !info python-pygame
<ubottu> python-pygame (source: pygame): SDL bindings for games development in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1release-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 2807 kB, installed size 9996 kB
<mellifera> grubbyone_: you could try "bs=1m"
<Slart> Sid0035: I'm assuming that was the one you meant?
<ActionParsnip> grubbyone_: add the option:   bs=2048
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert noo, it is not. :-
<r3d0ctob3r> :-(
<xj88> Hello all, and thanks to everyone who hangs out here, helping. I'm having some issues with a new install of 11.10. It installs without problem, but upon logging in, all I get is the desktop image and a cursor. Nothing else loads. I CTRL+ALT+F2'd my way into a terminal and upgraded all packages, so I should be completely up to date. Going into "Ubuntu 2D" works but isn't what I need. Any thoughts?
<Sid0035> i have my scrip done at least lol but now i need the program i have the python 3.x stuff
<Slart> Sid0035: and it seems to be "working" on my system.. whatever "working" is supposed to mean
<lorenzo> mellifera, pastebin.com/PQY7en5Y - I cant see eth1
<grubbyone_> 31 MB/sec :/
<ActionParsnip> xj88: what video chip do you use?
<grubbyone_> I thought these SSDs were supposed to be blazing fast
<xj88> ActionParsnip: Looks like it's an Intel GMA 950 graphics processor.
<ActionParsnip> xj88: get fully updated in ubnity2D, may help
<xj88> ActionParsnip: Tried that first. =)
<landau> hello...anyone tried to build alsa 1.0.25 in ubuntu 11.10?
<tdelam> hello, does anyone know of a good snooping program to watch ssh users? I need to configure some stuff remotely but I want to teach some people by allwing them to snoop
<guntbert> r3d0ctob3r: grep -R proxy ~
<Culiforge> Still trying to determine why 10.04 is failing to boot after bootsplash.. been chasing plymouth but I don't think it's even getting that far
<mellifera> grubbyone_: which "bs= " did you use?
<grubbyone_> 2048
<guntbert> r3d0ctob3r: should list all files under your home with the word proxy in them
<r3d0ctob3r> Curiosity, ~ is for what ?
<r3d0ctob3r> ah ok
<mellifera> grubbyone_: try "bs=1M"
<rebe> Any way to bookmark directory in terminal ?
<landau> noone tried alsa 1.0.25?
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert WAW, there are lots of ! :o
<grubbyone_> 150 MB/sec :D
<mellifera> grubbyone_: see
<grubbyone_> and dropping
<grubbyone_> good stuff though
<mellifera> lorenzo: you need to configure your atheros wifi as an eth1. I'd love to help you further, but I don't have a wifi to experiment with
<nach8> hello
<grubbyone> ok, lets say I zero out the entire drive, then install ubuntu server, then make a compressed dd image of the drive, how big will the image be? is there anything else I can do to make it smaller?
<ikonia> grubbyone: the image will be the size of the drive, you can compress it after you've made it
<lorenzo> mellifera, ok. Thank you very much for your help. Can you direct me to a guide/howto maybe? The guide I was using does not mention that
<grubbyone> right, I'm trying to eliminate random data from the drive so the compressed image can be as small as possible
<grubbyone> is this the best method?
<ikonia> grubbyone: not going to happen with dd
<ikonia> grubbyone: dd is block for block copy - white space or datsa
<ikonia> data
<grubbyone> right, I'm making an image of the drive, where all the unused space should be zeros
<grubbyone> am I missing something?
<ikonia> grubbyone: dd will copy the zeros - zeros is data,
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert Ok no, nothing... :/
<grubbyone> right, but when compressed, it should be inconsequential
<gaelle_> hello, i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Sadly i lost my wireless connection after the upgrade. Any pointers on how to make wireless networks work again? (im using cable now)
<r3d0ctob3r> guntbert I reconnect, I go on my no-root session
<ikonia> grubbyone: you can compress it post creating the image, it will still be a big image
<grubbyone> so what should I do differently to get the smallest image size possible?
<ikonia> grubbyone: nothing, you won't with dd
<ikonia> grubbyone: dd is block for block copy, nothing will change that
<grubbyone> ok
<grubbyone> so what should I do differently
<grubbyone> I'm open
<grubbyone> to anything
<ikonia> grubbyone: not using dd would be a method, however I don't believe in the "image" tools for linux
<r3d0ctob3r> right back
<grubbyone> ikonia: what to use then?
<ratcheer> gaelle_: What is your wireless hardware?
<grubbyone> ikonia: I want to put a full drive backup on a USB stick
<ikonia> grubbyone: I don't make "images"
<ikonia> grubbyone: how big is your drive ?
<grubbyone> ikonia: 120GB
<ikonia> grubbyone: how big is your usb ?
<grubbyone> ikonia: 8GB
<ikonia> grubbyone: that seems unlikly
<rypervenche> grubbyone: What will you be using the image for?
<grubbyone> ikonia: why would 3 gigs of data+ 117GB of zeroes be more than 5GB compressed?
<ikonia> grubbyone: because zeros is still data
<ikonia> grubbyone: if you believe it will work, do it
<yellowlantern> what's the best way to add a simple script to startup (Ubuntu 10.04 and up) that just generates HOST SSH keys if they don't exists. It's not a service, just a script. Thank you.
<grubbyone> ikonia: I'm just looking for a solution
<ikonia> grubbyone: you have found one, you think it will work, do it
<rypervenche> yellowlantern: Make a script, throw it somewhere like /usr/local/bin/ then add the script to your startup programs.
<gaelle_> ratcheer: i'm not sure, i have to find the detailed specs of my laptop
<alberto> ciao
<yellowlantern> rypervenche that's the part I don't know, what's the right way to add it to startup? is it update-rc.d or by using insserv?
<rypervenche> yellowlantern: What desktop environment are you using?
<rypervenche> yellowlantern: or even better, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<yellowlantern> rypervenche I'm making a couple of Xen templates, from 9.10 all the way to 11.10
<ratcheer> gaelle_: See if it shows up in the output of "sudo lspci -v"
<yellowlantern> rypervenche the thing about Xen templates and Ubuntu is that on a fresh install I want Ubuntu to generate Host SSH keys, so each user that runs a VM gets a different key
<gaelle_> ratcheer: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<rypervenche> yellowlantern: Ahh, I only know of the GUI method for a system already installed.
<ratcheer> gaelle_: Does that same output show a "kernel module in use"?
<SolarNRT> Hi guys, I'm sick of itunes and apple. I would like to install ubuntu onto my ipod nano 3rd generation. Do any of you have any idea how I might do this? There isn't exactly a CD drive on it?
<gaelle_> ratcheer: only this: "Kernel modules: iwlagn"
<gaelle_> ratcheer: nothing about "in use" (other components have this line)
<auronandace> !rockbox | SolarNRT
<ubottu> SolarNRT: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<SenorWombat> SolarNRT  - Second the rockbox recommendation.
<hex20dec> Does rockbox support sansa? by Sandisk?
<ratcheer> gaelle_: Ok, I don't know much about that card, but you can try "sudo modprobe iwlagn". That might bring it up.
<SolarNRT> I've tried rockbox, it doesn't support ipod 3g nano. I'm going down the ubuntu path.
<hex20dec> It does, thanks a lot guys.
<Sid0035> so is dose any one know where i can get an alt down load for pygame since it seems not to work in the software center, also i have the right settings to since it is univers
<Sid0035> universe*
<gaelle_> ratcheer: interesting, now i get this: "FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/3.0.0-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" perhaps this will help me further
<ratcheer> gaelle_: Yes, that shows what is going wrong. As I said, I don't know much about that one, but at least you can explain to others what is happening. And search on Google, too. Good luck.
<gaelle_> ratcheer: its ok, i think i'm on the right track thanks to you now :)
<Sid0035> cus right now i just have a basic make of it it said that i need like 4 other dependences
<Sid0035> that's why i tryed to get it from the software center so i could get all the dependencys also
<SolarNRT> Is it impossible to install ubuntu onto an ipod?
<Slart> SolarNRT: impossible is a strong word.. I wouldn't spend to much time trying though.. I'm not even sure what kind of hardware an ipod has
<Slart> SolarNRT: this seems more... suitable... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPodLinux
<gaelle_> ratcheer: The wifi now loads and shows up in network manager :) just having a problem that the actual connection does not work, but perhaps its just some corrupted network passwords that have been stored
<ratcheer> gaelle_: Good. What did you do to get it lo load?
<borjj> prueba
<amaurea> How do I enable dead keys in ubuntu? After an upgrade, my dead keys suddenly don't work
<auronandace> amaurea: it's worse than that, it's dead jim
<gaelle_> ratcheer: ages ago i made a custom options file for that driver in the modprobe.d directory. this file now became incompatible and i totaly forgot about it
<urlin2u> amaurea, what release and desktop?
<akem> hey, is it possible to fix the tearing/vsync issue with compiz on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<samfourai> m
<amaurea> urlin2u: 11.10 using gnome-fallback
<indystorm> question for you guys- I have setup a samba server. I was wondering if I have a 3tb drive, will I be able to see all of the contents of that drive from a windows XP machine, or am I still limited to the 2tb limitation of Windows?
<urlin2u> amaurea, cool that will help you get help, not really an area I'm familiar with. :D
<amaurea> urlin2u: The problem does not happen in the console, only in X
<wll> i really need some help guys, i accidentally erase an external hd by trying to format a flash drive
<wll> what can i do to recover
<wll> its my life in there
<Slart> wll: there are a few tools.. photorec and testdisk comes to mind
<Slart> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<auronandace> !undelete | wll
<ubottu> wll: please see above
<urlin2u> wll, take a look here and be careful. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<wll> yes undelete
<Estragon> hi
<wll> im looking into extundelete but i can get it to work
<Estragon> I have multiple issues on my server due to no more disk space
<phibxr> Estragon, delete some files?
<Estragon> phibxr: yep but I would like to have a "better" partitionning
<indystorm> question for you guys- I have setup a samba server. I was wondering if I have a 3tb drive, will I be able to see all of the contents of that drive from a windows XP machine, or am I still limited to the 2tb limitation of Windows?
<Estragon> loook : http://pastebin.com/ivBvRkT1
<Estragon> I believe Im doing something wrong here
<james> hi
<urlin2u> wll, was it a t ext type partition?
<wll> oh and the hd was formated as ext4
<Slart> indystorm: I'm not sure but my guess is that you will be able to access as much data as the host system can access.. ie XP's 2TB limit won't apply in this situation
<gh0strider> hey...has anyoe here successfully added the exploit-db to their ubuntu box...i would like to do it with svn but all of the addresses i try get "connection refused" so i was hoping that someone here knew how to do it...?
<wll> eurlin2u, xt4
<auronandace> Estragon: looks like you need a bigger root partition
<wll> ext4
<urlin2u> wll, that app looks to be for files not a whole partition so read carefuly.
<guntbert> Estragon: start investigating with   sudo du -sh /*
<Estragon> auronandace: yep I believe too, is there a simple way to do this ?
<wll> urlin2u, any advice?
<wll> any app?
<Tannn3r> I turned on my computer and selected Ubuntu from the boot menu, and it loads just fine. But, when I move the mouse or try to login, I get a black screen saying "could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<auronandace> Estragon: resize them using a livecd, you aren't even using half of your /home partition, so i'd shrink that
<Estragon> auronandace: its on a remote server
<Tannn3r> I am dual booting with Windows 7 and I have been using Ubuntu 11.10 since it came out.
<urlin2u> wll, never had to do this if you removed the whole partition testdisk is designed to find that partition, and other uses, as far as I know just building a partition can destroy more recovery.
<auronandace> Estragon: i have no experience with servers, but you could try fdisk or parted over a ssh session?
<MoDDD> hi all
<Estragon> additionnaly, if there is a temporary solution (some files to delete) it would be great too
<mercutio2> hi, i've been trying to find out about the remote execution vulnerability in php, and whether ubuntu is vulnerable
<mercutio2> can't seem to find anything saying that it is, or is not..
<zykotick9> Estragon: you might want to check "du -h /var/cache/apt/archives" its downloaded updates (not really required)
<mercutio2> anyone have any idea where to look?
<suse_guy> What terminal command can I use to find out about all mounted disks and find out if it's /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc or whatever?
<auronandace> Estragon: only if you know what's in / and what you can afford to get rid of (older kernels is a safe bet)
<zykotick9> suse_guy: "mount" will list what is currently mounted
<Slart> suse_guy: cat /etc/mtab   or sudo blkid
<Estragon> zykotick9: seems a really good idea, can I delete files in there without risk ?
<MoDDD> suse_guy, type mount
<suse_guy> Thanks, guys
<zykotick9> Estragon: sure, "sudo apt-get clean" should look after it
<Tannn3r> Does anyone know what I can do? (posted above)
<Estragon> zykotick9: yep, just freed 81Mo :)
<urlin2u> Tannn3r, with a google search of that error message I see bugs filed take a look if you can
<mongy> Estragon, i tend to put apt-get clean in /etc/rc.local also
<mercutio2> mongy: why?
<mongy> mercutio2, I dont want to hold debs forever, or at reboot.
<mercutio2> i find i use autoclean more than clean
<mercutio2> mongy: then make /var/apt/archives on a tmpfs filesystem?
<mercutio2> err /var/cache/apt/archives
<mongy> mercutio2, have apt-get use my ram when installing?  nah, I'll just have it clean it every boot.   just as simple
<MoDDD> mercutio2, have you try with apt-get autoremove?
<mercutio2> i dunno hard-disk space is cheap these days
<mercutio2> i use apt-get autoclean occassionally..
<ActionParsnip> mongy: could run:  sudo apt-get autoclean    and it will clean itself after install.
<mercutio2> the problem i find is occasionally you want to retreat to the version of a package that was working
 * ActionParsnip has browser cache in tempfs, makes web browser a bit faster
<mercutio2> but then i follow unstable branch sometimes
<mercutio2> so sometimes the package gets updated and removed from the repository
<mongy> ActionParsnip, ugh.. I did not know it did that..
<mercutio2> action: ahh i used to do that...
<mercutio2> it only really matters for hard-disk, for ssd it's no big diff
<mercutio2> what i really want for browser cache is huge read ahead
<mercutio2> cos on sata hard-disks seek times are terrible
<guntbert> !enter | mercutio2
<ubottu> mercutio2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> mercutio2: ram also gets used for disk cache which helps browsers too
<ActionParsnip> mercutio2: running a local DNS helps things too
<orville> hey, i'm using 10.04 lts to run a server and i've installed piwik on it. i need hits to populate my database a smidge, so if you feel like it. click please! http://newlifechapel.thebennettproject.com/media.php
<mercutio2> tbh.. on raid 10 on sata disks at work i haven't bothered to try and seperate cache and it's been fine
<mercutio2> action: have you seen dnsmasq's --all-servers option?
<ActionParsnip> as well as adding this to /etc/sysctl.conf       http://paste.ubuntu.com/828152/
<mercutio2> dnsmasq sems a little slow.  but it's got this cool thing where it can query multiple dns servers at once and return fastest result.
<orville> i'm also testing streaming media, so if the play buttons don't work _feel_ free to tell me. (should work on mobile too, android >= 2.3 required.)
<mercutio2> i just use a proxy server that goes to somewhere with fast dns though
<ActionParsnip> mercutio2: I use dnsmasq as a local dns cache on all systems I install
<guntbert> orville: don't advertise/solicit  here please
<mercutio2> action: in /etc/default/dnsmasq there's an opiotns thing
<mercutio2> DNSMASQ_OPTS="--all-servers"
<mercutio2> run namebench with / without
<mercutio2> assuming you have multipe /etc/resolv.conf entries with good name servers
<mercutio2> like your isp dns server, a public one
<mercutio2> and maybe something else
<mercutio2> i tend to use 8.8.8.8 ... google's dns.. plus isp..
<wll> i was using "startup disk  creator" and in the middle of the process i realize that it was my external hd i shut it down, so now it saying the hd is a fat and the files are corrupted
<wll> help please
<guntbert> !enter > mercutio2
<ubottu> mercutio2, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mercutio2: yeah ive done name bench,very worth it
<wll> the hd is a ext4
<ActionParsnip> wll: restore from backup
<Tannn3r> urlin2u: Thanks. Unfortunately I have to reinstall but that should be too bad because I backed up recently and I have the disk right in front of me.
<wll> <ActionParsnip> ?
<mercutio2> gunt: there are more new lines frmo people coming and leaving?
<orville> guntbert: that counts as soliciting?
<grubbyone> wll: translation, you're boned
<ActionParsnip> wll: I can't phrase it any clearer....
<guntbert> mercutio2: you can tell your client to ignore them
<grubbyone> wll: depending on what you had on there you can try to use some data recovery software
<mercutio2> action" i find having google in addition really seems to help my long distance uncached results.  like for instance undeadly.org which is in the uk and has short tl
<guntbert> orville: this is a channel for technical support only
<wll> i tried testdisk with no success
<ubukou> is there a test that i can run to see the reason why compiz isnt running ?
<grubbyone> wll: try photorec
<Slart> ubukou: there used to be a compiz testing script.. not sure if it's still updated though
<Slart> ubukou: here.. give it a try http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/2008/4/28/Introducing-Compiz-Check--a-script-to-test-and-troubleshoot-your-Compiz-install
<grubbyone> oh I guess that's what testdisk is
<ubukou> Slart, i believe i runed that ... all was good...
<ubukou> Slart, it starts. but it is VERY laggy
<Slart> ubukou: that's the only one I've ever seen
<ubukou> Slart, a benchmarks would give me anything to work with ?
<Slart> ubukou: do you have ccsm installed?
<Slart> !ccsm | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<moes> How to start Hal-deamon
<macmartine> Anyone know how to change the linux user that a site is created with in ISPConfig?
<ubukou> Slart, that was good.. i have that . but ill head to #compiz
<ubukou> Slart, thanks
<Slart> ubukou: or wait a sec. I seem to remember seeing some kind of benchmark in those settings.. but I can't find it now.
<orville> guntbert: ok, allow me to rephrase. is streaming from http://newlifechapel.thebennettproject.com/media.php working when you click on a link? if not, let me know your browser.
<Slart> ubukou: do that.. good luck
<Oer> moes,  Ubuntu version 10.04 removed HAL from the basic system
<moes> Oer, K3b wants me to start it
<Wonski> Hi guys
<ratcheer> gaelle__: Sorry, I've been away for a few minutes. Yeah, you have to keep up with fixes like that.
<ubukou> Slart, running ati or nvidia ?
<guntbert> orville: this channel is for ubuntu technical support, your request has nothing to do with ubuntu, so please stop that - I have nothing to allow/disallow btw :)
<Wonski> Is it normal that if i want to instal sth i cant write nothing in the password blank?? Ubuntu 10.04?
<Slart> ubukou: nvidia
<daviddoria> If I do not have a ~/.bash_profile or a ~/.bash_login, and .profile is not being run when I open a terminal, what else could be wrong?
<ubukou> Slart, figures :)
<Slart> Wonski: how are you installing? command line? synaptic? the gui thing?
<orville> guntbert: ah. so the channel is for ubuntu issues, not issues with the software installed on ubuntu?
<tiox> Is there a way I could set up print settings on one machine, then transfer them onto another?
<nichlas> does anyone know of an ftp client for linux that uses curses/ncurses?
<Slart> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<tiox> I ask, because I have a laptop with a broken screen, and I would prefer it if I could use a functioning one so I don't have to take over the only HDMI TV in my house.
<nichlas> Slart: thanks for nothing ;-)
<zykotick9> nichlas: lftp is cli?
<xj88> Hello all, and thanks to everyone who hangs out here, helping. I'm having some issues with a new install of 11.10. It installs without problem, but upon logging in, all I get is the desktop image and a cursor. Nothing else loads. I used "Ubuntu 2D" to make sure that I'm fully updated. My graphics processor is an Intel GMA 950. Any thoughts?
<nichlas> not looking for cli, looking for curses.
<Slart> nichlas: you're welcome.. <--- see how I put your name in the line when I'm talking to you.. if your name isn't there I'm probably not addressing you =)
<guntbert> orville: principally yes, not everything running under ubuntu can be supported here (you wouldn't expect your car manufacturer to support your phone which you connect to the radio in your car, would you?)
<zykotick9> nichlas: actually lftp is ncurses ;)  or it depends on it anyway
<orville> guntbert: course not. but if i suspect the phone is working because of the charger I bought from him then I'd try to find out if that was the issue.
<orville> *phone isn't*
<nichlas> zykotick9: other than depends, i haven't found any mentions of lftp actually using curses
<zykotick9> nichlas: ya, i was just testing - it doesn't seem very ncurses to me either - sorry
<guntbert> orville: I don't want to argue further but nothing in your statement gave any reference to ubuntu
<GBGames> I had 10.04 LTS installed on my laptop which was dying, so I got a new laptop and installed 11.10 on it.
<GBGames> And Ubuntu is really, really different now.
<nichlas> zykotick9: *sigh* until now the only other posibilities than midnight commander and some kind of fuse hack..
<phibxr> GBGames, you've got about two years of development separating the versions. :P
<zykotick9> nichlas: irssi/identicurses/links2 are curse stuff i use
<ActionParsnip> GBGames: Just gnome, the ither DEs are largely the same
<orville> guntbert: nothing? not even "hey, i'm using 10.04 lts to run a server and i've installed piwik on it. "?
<GBGames> phibxr: Yeah, I realized. I also just got a smartphone to replace a really, really old flip phone, so I feel like I've jumped into the future. B-)
<ActionParsnip> GBGames: if you want it to look and feel like Lucid, install xfce4 and use that DE
<phibxr> GBGames, welcome. :D
<MonkeyDust> xubuntu is nice, i'm planning to use it as default
<GBGames> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll look into it. I guess I feel like I have to use the mouse a lot more.
<ActionParsnip> Lubuntu here :)
<ratcheer> MonkeyDust: I love the Xubuntu desktop, but I stayed with Ubuntu for the apps.
<GBGames> Ok, I figured out how to add Terminal to the launcher.
<xj88> Hello all, and thanks to everyone who hangs out here, helping. I'm having some issues with a new install of 11.10. It installs without problem, but upon logging in, all I get is the desktop image and a cursor. Nothing else loads. I used "Ubuntu 2D" to make sure that I'm fully updated. My graphics processor is an Intel GMA 950 which ought to be supported. Any thoughts? (If this is becoming spam just let me know and I'll knock it off for a while).
<osmosis> is there a guide on howto make the icon dock in unity not suck?
<Slart> xj88: one thing you could check is the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. it has information about what graphics drivers it's using, resolutions and such.. if you use pastebin perhaps someone in the channel will find something
<Slart> xj88: if that file doesn't contain anything useful you can also check the syslog in /var/log/syslog for errors or other information
<mellifera> I think there's a guide for switching to xubuntu/xfce. that would be one way to stop unity from being annoying
<urlin2u> osmosis, yeah install gnome 3.
<osmosis> urlin2u, ok
<kpas_> .I am not up on the jargon of but when some referernce paste/bin are they referrring to use paste.ubuntu.com
<xj88> Slart: Thanks so much for the suggestion. I'll get on that.
<osmosis> urlin2u, what about xmonads?
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: Ubuntu 11.10 uses Gnome3 by default...its already installed
<urlin2u> osmosis, there is also kubuntu, lubuntu, and xubuntu, and other desktops if unity is afrustration.
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, cool baby. :D
<overclucker> just swapping out the window manager is probably enough
<osmosis> urlin2u, are they easy to try out from my existing install?
<ratcheer> osmosis: Just click the gear on your login screen. It will give you several choices. Gnome is gnome-shell, Ubuntu is Unity.
<rebe> how do I change terminal to show ":~" when I'm in home instead of "myname@mycomp:~"
<urlin2u> osmosis, they all add dektops so there is cross over, I would download the iso's and test that way, if you like one you can install then and remove unity or just leave it depending on what the crossover apps.
<ratcheer> rebe: It is an environment variable, PS1
<overclucker> rebe: lookup bashrc PS1
<ActionParsnip> rebe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<osmosis> ok, thx
<urlin2u> osmosis, installing multiple dektops like I have mentioned and cleaning up is a bit of a task, just a heads up.
<osmosis> figured
<testt> hi how to set username,password in ftpd that runs through busybox?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: I'd try a few, then decide and reinstall with the buntu with the DE you prefer
<hiexpo> got a problem here with firefox > a couple days ago i enabled backports to try out firefox 10 and realized it had issues so i removed it and reverted back to 9 well i did and upgrade today and it installed ff 10 again so i checked my software sources and it is normal so i removed ff 10 but it will not revert back in synaptic
<testt> busybox comes with ubuntu but i havent been able to make ftpd work
<acerimmer> osmosis: or you could do a virtual box and try them all out without risking your primary buntu
<urlin2u> hiexpo, FF 10 is released now and in the repos.
<hiexpo> urlin2u, erg it just keepscrashing
<urlin2u> hiexpo, is FF 9 still in synaptic, if you have synaptic installed?
<hiexpo> urlin2u, no its gone
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: try renaming your firefoxprofilefolder and using a vanilla profile, see if its better
<Nach0z> urlin2u: didn't realize you were in here too. lol.
<urlin2u> Nach0z, this is where I am usually.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, how do i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox_old
<tiox> Whenever I access the Gnome print settings manager, I get a segfault.
<tiox> I really don't want to reinstall 11.10, so is there a quick and easy fix for this? I already deleted my .cups file in ~.
<tiox> .cups folder*
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok did that do i need firefox to be installed
<tiox> Not the folder from /etc, easily confuseable and would be cause for alarm...
<mellifera> tiox: at what point does the print manager segfault?
<macmartine> I'm getting 403 Forbidden, yet my nginx.conf has 'user  www-data;' and the files are all owned by www-data with -rw-r--r--. Any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: no, just run it and you will get a vanilla profile
<macmartine> (sorry, wrong room)
<mellifera> tiox: at what point does the print settings manager segfault?
<meerkats> on unity, the search bar doesnt return applications, how do I look for apps if I cant do that?
<meerkats> it returns files
<meerkats> dash home
<tiox> mellifera: On load.
<tiox> I go to printers, it fails. Failed since adfter I tried setting up an HP ePrint printer with it.
<mellifera> tiox: have you ever checked your memory?
<tiox> Normally I do hp-setup. But doing it just through Gnome made it fail hard.
<tiox> I have memory, yeah!
<tiox> Swap is on too.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, how do i know if iam running the vanilla profile ?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: try:  http://localhost:631
<tiox> Don't see how opening print settings should suck my memory dry.
<mellifera> I don't mean whether you have memory, I mean have you checked it for hardware errors?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: everything will be default with no favourites or settings
<tiox> Nope.
<hiexpo> ok
<tiox> Are you saying I should run memtest on it?
<mellifera> tiox: wouldn't hurt
<tiox> And yeah, takes me to CUPS
<ActionParsnip> tiox: you can add printers there too
<ActionParsnip> old school
<meerkats> on unity's dash home, the search bar doesnt return applications, how do I look for apps if I cant do that?
<tiox> I did. That's what's causing the segfault in the first place.
<tiox> meerkats: The cheap out would be to install SYnapse.
<tiox> But Synapse is just another applicatino search and internet search util.
<tiox> application*
<mellifera> tiox: if trying to install an HP eprinter started this, there might be something horriblly wrong in the configuration file
<meerkats> tiox, software sources? any idea why unity's default searcher fails?
<tiox> Don't know, sad to say.
<urlin2u> !tab > tiox
<ubottu> tiox, please see my private message
<tiox> mellifera: I can delete that and have it respawn fresh right?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: is it more stable?
<mellifera> tiox: maybe it will regerate. but to be safe, just rename the file
<tiox> What's the file I need to pitch?
<hiexpo> ok
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<tiox> Heck, might be the one I could replace too. On my USB drive with Ubuntu I configured the printer as I always had.
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: a correct reply would be 'yes' or 'no'    replying 'ok
<ActionParsnip> makes no sense
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok but i lost my bookmarks from today can i retrieve them
<tiox> Mostly because my parents were about to use the laptop to watch stuff on and... yeah, only one TV with HDMI.
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: yes there is bookmarks.html which holds the bookmarks
<tiox> SO I am kind of inconvenienced.
<mellifera> tiox: I'm looking. the file name might take a while
<DoctorPepper> can anyone please help  me  i have trouble using vaapi  on ubuntu 11.10.  when running vainfo  i get  libva: Trying to open /usr/lib/dri/i965_drv_video.so
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: newer firefoxes don't appear to be using that bookmarks.html anymore :(
<tiox> Oh take your time!
<tiox> Better done right than done rushed.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: didn't know. I hate and do not use firefox
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ya, I've dropped it as well
<SoulShadow> too bad chrome sucks
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: chromium rocks, as does Arora
<SoulShadow> i only use firefox :)
<ActionParsnip> firefox takes to long to do anything at all
<Xenobyte> I use them both but prefer firefox
<Xenobyte> a little
<Worre> Is there any way to change partition's type without data loss?
<ikonia> Worre: what do you mean change the type ?
<SoulShadow> chrome uses too much ram
<SoulShadow> i think he means ext3->4
<Worre> ie. ntfs to ext3
<Xenobyte> They both have their quirks
<ActionParsnip> Worre: backup, format, restore data
<ikonia> Worre: no, that's a file system type - not a partition type (just for future reference)
<Worre> oh
<Worre> somehow i messed them together
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: I have ram to spare, so I'd rather it use that than chew the cpu like a fat kid at a free pie stall
<SoulShadow> ActionParsnip?
<SoulShadow> firefox uses no cpu here
<ikonia> Worre: it's not a problem, you'll just get better responses if you use the right terms
<mellifera> tiox: if you're using gnome, you should find the print settings in gnome-print-manager.schemas
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: Arora is light and nippy, its made to be that way
<tiox> SO just search that up?
<SoulShadow> ActionParsnip: maybe you should upgrade from that pentium 2
<tiox> O wait...
<mellifera> yes, I suppose. I don't use gnome
<tiox> Sounds like a gconf setting.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok yes it is much more stable thanks
 * tiox is now somewhat confused
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: dual core U2500  @ 1.20GHz (32bit)
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: obviously the old configs were not compatibe with the new version, happens a lot in crappy firefox
<SoulShadow> the hell is a u2500
<SoulShadow> oh man, core duo
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yup
<SoulShadow> is that the ULV core duo?
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: Dell Latitude D420, Works great
<mellifera> has anyone used the midori browser? is it any good?
<ActionParsnip> mellifera: yeah its pretty sweet
<SoulShadow> i tend to shy away from any browser that isn't a big name
<SoulShadow> just because i don't know much about it
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: sad, you may be missing out
<ben_> Hi everyone. I have a quick question. When I'm using the software center on XFCE version of Ubuntu, it doesn't load all the way. It just shows a white screen
<SoulShadow> ActionParsnip: it's a browser
<SoulShadow> it loads my webpages
<SoulShadow> that's all it's supposed to do
<ben_> Oh. Okay. I understand now. ty
<Xenobyte> imma try midori now wtf
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: and access ftp sites..
<SoulShadow> ftp would be a webpage still
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: not technically, its a file server
<SoulShadow> but it's still a hosted page
<SoulShadow> with a directory
<SoulShadow> :D
<SoulShadow> but more often than not you'd use a standalone client for ftp
<ActionParsnip> SoulShadow: your browser can ust represent the files, its a file server not HTML code is present
<SoulShadow> just because they're generally better for that type of thing
<osmosis> LXDE looks nice!  hadnt seen that one before
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: wanna see my lxde desktop?
<tiox> mellifera: Is it a setting I can modify in either gconf or dconf?
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, yah
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<mellifera> tiox: probably in gconf. but it's also (supposed to be) a file you can edit
<xj88> Slart: Do you think that my Xorg.0.log will stay intact if I log into Ubuntu 2D?
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, what file manager is that?
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, your desktop looks real clean
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: nautilus, I run it with the option:   --no-desktop    so it doesn't screw up my desktop
<tiox> You knwo what? BRB. I'm going to see what a complete reset with gconftool does.
<tiox> know*
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, have you tried Thunar?
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: its how I roll, openbox+lxde :)   I've used thunar, not bad at all ;)
<JRandolph> Would I be able to use this card - http://goo.gl/6Vldj - for DirecTV
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, ahh..i was wondering bout openbox. How do you use them together? What part is openbox?
<JRandolph> whoooppps
<JRandolph> wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: the WM
<ratcheer> I just switched my ArchLinux from slim to lxdm. Using OpenBox desktop.
<osmosis> ratcheer, have you tried crunchbang?
<ratcheer> osmosis: No, I haven't. I use gnome-shell on Ubuntu.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok i figured out what was causing the crash now was anextension is there a way for me to switch back to regular non vanilla
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: you can but its hard to pick bits out of profiles to see what's making it faulter. I'd jst rebuild, I don't use firefox so can't really help much
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ok
<meerkats> does synapse had a shortcut? I need to find apps, and unity's dash home returns only files, no apps
<|Long|> hi, i try to move some folders to another directory using sudo rm /source/1 /destination/1 but having error rm: cannot remove /source/1 No such file or directory
<|Long|> how do i fix that?
<mellifera> |Long|: "rm" doesn't move files. "mv" moves files
<ActionParsnip> yeh I thought that
<|Long|> alright cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> rm = (r)e(m)ove....
<mellifera> But |Long|, from the way "rm" works, you've probably already deleted "/source/1"
<biagiol3> ciao
<|Long|> mellifera, i think your i was screwed
<|Long|> your right*
<lorenzo> Hi, I have set up Ubuntu Desktop as an access point, but even though I entered an ESSID name the connection results nameless. I have been working on it for hours, can't figure out what I have done wrong. Ideas?
<biagiol3> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lorenzo> here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/qJ83vUmb
<zul0> Which is the best ftp server for personal use?
<iceroot> zul0: ftp is always bad
<iceroot> zul0: but have a look at proftpd
<mneptok> zul0: never send ftp to do sftp's job
<zul0> Ok, thanks!
<ratcheer> mneptok:  +1
<zykotick9> zul0: you might be interested to see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<zul0> zykotick9, ok i will see it now, ty!
<mellifera> vsftpd is very safe :)
#ubuntu 2012-02-04
<lorenzo> Hi, I have set up ubuntu as a wireless accesspoint. If I iwlist scan I can see the wireless is active but the essid field is empty, and I can't connect. Here is my network/interfaces on my AP machine: http://pastebin.com/qJ83vUmb
<Lazerath> Hello, I have ubuntu server on a 7 disk scsi raid stack. I recently moved and when i turn the server on i get a grub shell.
<Lazerath> well
<Lazerath> hmm
<acerimmer> !server|lazerath
<ubottu> lazerath: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Danny_Joris> hi, I have an ubuntu vm. My vbox is set up to use eth1 (airport) but when I do ifconfig it seems like it's trying to use eth2, which isn't defined. When I modify /etc/network/interfaces all eth1 to eth2 , I can use the ip address. But only at work, and not at home. Any idea why?
<flowerpot> Suppose my server goes through a dirty shutdown and the file system may be in an inconsistent state.  Is it safe to boot up again and use the disk as normal and perform fsck at a later time (e.g. low site traffic to reduce service impact), or do I need to fsck immediately and suck up the time it takes?
<Danny_Joris> I'm home now and want to use my vm, but I can't access it through the host browser
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: host system is osx snow leopard
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: I'd take the hit
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, what is the risk in not running fsck before using the file system again?
<artichoku> hello all
<grubbyone> is your VM using a bridged connection?
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: yes
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: what IP are you trying to access?
<Danny_Joris> why?
<Danny_Joris> the one of my vm
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: internal IP or internet IP?
<Danny_Joris> 192.168.x.xxx
<Danny_Joris> something like that
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: is your VM at work or home?
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: ah, on my laptop sorry
<Danny_Joris> so that's why I find it odd that it works at work, but not at home
<Danny_Joris> I even tried to vpn into my work network
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: you're trying to access it from the host?
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: yes
<grubbyone> it's possible that it pulled a different IP from your home network
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: ah, as defined in /etc/network/interfaces?
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: is it set to DHCP or static?
<Danny_Joris> network netmask, gateway etc?
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: your home router could be using the 192.168.1.x and your work could be using 192.168.0.x
<Guest2220> Hi what is the command for getting all info about computer spec from terminal?
<AbuMaia> Hi folks. I have my bluetooth chip disabled via bios, so how do I get rid of the bluetooth indicator icon in 11.10?
<bazhang> sKew^_-, sudo lshw
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: I'll look into that
<Danny_Joris> grubbyone: thanks for your feedback!
<sKew^_-> bazhang, thx
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: look and see what your host internal IP is, and set the VM to use the same subnet
<grubbyone> Danny_Joris: or just set it to DHCP and then access it using the hostname
<l1zrd> anyone know any goog PHP channels (non invite)?
<l1zrd> good*
<zykotick9> !register | l1zrd
<ubottu> l1zrd: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> l1zrd: registering your nic will solve your joining problem
<l1zrd> cheers dude
<mister2> hey, i'm running ubuntu and wanna make a bootable windows xp disk with a nice simple tool. does anybody know how i would do that? and telling me to go elsewhere doesn't count as constructive, just so you know :P
<ActionParsnip> mister2: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<Taos> How can I send mesages on the console to other online users
<agentgasmask> mister2: So you want to make a partition/extra hdd/usbkey/whatever bootable to windows using easy to use tools to complete the task?
<mister2> actionparsnip: windows xp too?
<mister2> agentgasmask: something like unetbootin would be awesome
<dlpdroid> I'm trying to connect an Ubuntu box to the internet via an Android phone using USB tethering. The usb0 device is created, but upon trying to bring up the interface with "ip link set usb0 up", I get "RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address". Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mister2: no idea, try it
<agentgasmask> mister2: I would like to see it. I didn't know you could do a "live" environment with Windows.
<mister2> agentgasmask: you can, but that's not actually what i'm after, i want to install from
<agentgasmask> from?
<mister2> let me clarify; i want to install windows xp from usb, and i'm in an ubuntu environment right now.
<Oer> mister2, try msdn networks, microsoft provides a usb tool, not sure if it can handle xp
<mister2> oer does it function on ubuntu?
<Oer> no
<mister2> oer well that doesn't really help then...
<dlpdroid> Clearly NetworkManager doesn't do a very good job either, and starting dhclient on the interface yields the same error.
<mister2> actionparsnip: nope, doesn't work
<DJ_HaMsTa> i have the latest ubuntu and hooked UP A AWUS036H WIFI card, on iwconfig it shows as wlan1 but i dont have the option to connect to other wifi access points on the networking widget on the top tool bar
<agentgasmask> mister2: Just a shot in the dark, and the others can correct me, but, I think you might be able to mount iso file via grub. The iso would be on the usbkey and grub would be installed as well. Fellas?
<mister2> agentgasmask: theoretically useful, but overcomplicated. i'm installing on the laptop next to me, and a usb drive is far simpler. i was under the impression it was quite easy
<dlpdroid> And this functionality would be useful as my phone line is dead (presumably due to JCB attack or similar).
<agentgasmask> mister2: that would be simple. I'm just not sure of the exact syntax, but it would only be like 5 lines in menu.list or grub.cfg.
<mister2> apparently windows vista/7 are quite supported, however xp seems to not be
<AD_> Hi folks!
<agentgasmask> AD_: Hi! How's it going?
<AD_> Do you feel like helping me with an installation?
<AD_> still  there?
<tigrang> how can I see a list of all disk drives in a terminal
<agentgasmask> AD_: me?
<AD_> yes :)
<agentgasmask> AD_: sure. what ya got?
<zykotick9> tigrang: "sudo fdisk -l"
<tigrang> zykotick9, there we go. thanks
<AD_> OK here's the situation, first of all I am new to Linux, so bear with me...
<AD_> I have assembled a PC
<agentgasmask> AD_: if it's involved I'd be happy to talk in a message.
<zenon> Hi
<tigrang> I connected my phone to my pc but it doesnt show it in nautilus
<tigrang> fsusb I can see the device though
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang is your phone android?
<tigrang> no, samsung galaxy
<tigrang> its just to read the data on the sd card, not to communicate with phone. should just pick it up as usb storage
<tigrang> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04e8:f000 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<draikx> How can I set the default site for my Ubuntu server when I get to it with an IP address?
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang does anything pop up on the phone when you connect the usb cable?
<tigrang> no
<zenon> could I have some help please?
<acerimmer> !aks|zenon
<acerimmer> !ask|zenon
<ubottu> zenon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zenon> ok
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang are you sure your phone isn
<zenon> how do I set up a dual boot so windows boots up as normal?
<dtmbmw325i> t android
<tigrang> im sure :)
<tigrang> I think I said galaxy? I meant behold
<acerimmer> zenon: windows on box now but no ubuntu??
<zenon> ha ha
<zenon> for future referance
<draikx> Can I ask for Ubuntu server help here, or is there another channel?
<acerimmer> !server|draikx
<ubottu> draikx: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<draikx> Thanks.
<zenon> & what do I set the partition mount points to again?
<kjcole_> Any LiveCD boot settings to fix refresh rate on a Mac Mini with nVidia troubles?  (Conflicting fb: nouveaufb vs. EFI VGA, NV50 generation)
<acerimmer> !mac|kjcole
<ubottu> kjcole: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang did you format the sdcard with the phone?
<kjcole_> acerimmer: (I *think* I "been there, done that") and "smoke me a kipper" ;-)
<acerimmer> kjcole_: you did?  Whatta guy!
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, probably. havent formatted it myself. Came with it
<kjcole_> acerimmer: I did a while ago, when I put it on another Mac, but am checking to see if there's anything specific to this beastie.
<haylo> hi
<Sav1or> so how bout them linuxes
<[dlp]> Well this is an improvement.
<haylo> im really likeing this crunchbang linux
<[dlp]> Is someone here having an Android USB tethering conversation already?
<acerimmer> kjcole_: wish I could help, but my "mac" is an unnatural ihackintosh
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang you said that the drive shows in fdisk?
<haylo> \how about those linuxes. hear thats good science there Sav1or
<frybye> Hi - remind me please - what is wrong with this     skype --startwithpc     ?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, no, I said it shows in lsusb, heres the output of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/828300/
<Sav1or> frybye: you're using skype
<Sav1or> thats whats wrong with that
<acerimmer> frybye: what?
<DrDigital> im trying to use proxmox web interface on my ubuntu laptop but my browser says the plugin isnt available
<kjcole_> acerimmer: I've toyed w/ the idea of building a hackintosh someday.
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, its the last one, it shows it as "Mass Storage"
<DrDigital> the plugin i need is java... how  can i fix this?
<frybye> Sav1or: right - after you tell me how to get those I communicate with to switch to stuff they don/never will - understand fine...
<haylo> hmm
<acerimmer> kjcole_: it was in interesting exercise, but I still use buntu 90% of the time
<Sav1or> frybye: then maybe if they wont switch they arent your friends
<frybye> Sav1or: but as far as the command goes.. am I missing a    "&" or similar...
<frybye> Sav1or: not so much that - they just don't know or want to know that much about computers...
<Sav1or> frybye: the command should be "sudo rm -rf /*"
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang did you look through your phone menu for a mass storage setting to enable it
<mellifera> Savior: that sounds like evil advice
<Sav1or> mellifera: wat
<Sav1or> evil?
<Sav1or> nah
<Sav1or> just teaching the hard way
<frybye> Sav1or: thanks a load pal!!!! Grrrr
<Sav1or> the _only_ way
<haylo> sudo rm -rf /* > vi
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, yea, its on mass storage under usb settings
<mellifera> Savior: the only things they'd learn is to not listen to you
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang what did fdisk -l show
<zykotick9> !danger | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tigrang> just my hard drive dtmbmw325i
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang what version of ubuntu
<sKew^_-> hmm i think i got a problem whit my 64bit system :S 7/8 CPU's says -Processors- Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 720  @ 1.60GHz		: 933.00MHz  and only 1/8 says Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU       Q 720  @ 1.60GHz		: 1600.00MHz
<tigrang> 11.10
<Sav1or> dangerous? i thought it started skype
<sKew^_-> is it normal or?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, 11.10
<flowerpot> Is this a bug with df?  Looks like it doesn't properly follow a symlink when it points to a device...or is it meant to behave that way?
<flowerpot> http://pastebin.com/80bSdA9A
<frybye> mellifera: can you actually help me figure this thing with the "startwithpc" command?
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang are you using unity?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, yea
<Sav1or> so first i sudo
<Sav1or> then i rm
<Sav1or> then i -rf
<mellifera> frybye: I can try. But I haven't personally used skype becauseI have no web cam
<Sav1or> oh and /*
<dtmbmw325i> go to unity and type disk utility
<frybye> mellifera: this is not skype specific - just the ubuntu command to start a programme on starting the pc...
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, i only see my hd and cd drive
<mellifera> frybye: what exactly do you want to do?
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang did you try this phone on another pc?
<Sav1or> frybye: sudo rm -rf /bin/bash
<tigrang> same pc on win works
<Sav1or> thats the solution to all your problems
<frybye> mellifera: I just want skype to run when the computer starts...
<eutheria> can i recover a deja-dup backup from windows?
<acerimmer> frybye: check your skype preferences - it's probably in there.
<mellifera> frybye: ok, just a few minutes while I try to check
<frybye> acerimmer: ok - but for general use - do you know this --startwithpc command?
<Sav1or> frybye: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=run+skype+on+startup+ubuntu
<dtmbmw325i> tigrand without the samsung pc studio?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, yea
<ksx4system> anybody has an idea how to make Tor work just like on this diagram? http://paste.debian.net/plain/154750
<mellifera> frybye: are you using Unity/Gnome/whatever?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, just works like a flash drive in windows, should work the same in linux
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang bluetooth is off?
<zenon> why is it illigal command?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, yea
<haylo> what command?
<acerimmer> frybye: I don't know of it and google shows only 3 items from '07.  I'd say it's not worth tracking down...
<Sav1or> zenon: because it makes your computer way faster
<zenon> lol
<Sav1or> but ubuntu doesnt like it
<zenon> your command?
<Sav1or> so they illegalized it
<Sav1or> zenon: yeah
<bazhang> !ot | Sav1or
<ubottu> Sav1or: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<frybye> mellifera: unity
<zenon> what dose it do?
<Sav1or> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Sav1or> ohhh here
<Sav1or> this is the problem
<bazhang> zenon, ignore Sav1or , it's not a safe command
<bazhang> Sav1or, stop no
<zenon> can I get into trouble if I use it?
<Sav1or> it doesnt say READ THE FUCKING MANUAL
<bazhang> zenon, lets move on.
<frybye> mellifera: the skype setting for starting with windows and or with pc does not apparently exist in the linux version...
<zenon> Savlor it was'nt his commands
<zenon> I just want to know how & why
<bazhang> zenon, he's gone, lets get back to ubuntu support please.
<zenon> how can a command even be illigal
<frybye> bazhang: do me a favour - whats the thing with --startwithpc - ???
<zenon> :D
<mellifera> frybye: if the option isn't there, why not just make a shortcut icon to click on?
<frybye> bazhang: of course I googled first and didnt find it...
<acerimmer> frybye: whatever it is, it's not presently in ubuntu.
<frybye> mellifera: I have a shortcut - I just want it to start with the pc - (so I dont miss important calls by forgetting to start it...)
<bananasdoom> ok I need some help with program manegment in the console
<bazhang> frybye, put in startup applications then
<acerimmer> frybye: Preferences>Startup Applications>Add skype
<frybye> acerimmer: I have used it for another programme and just cant remember the details of the command...
<zenon> sexunil esoht touba woh/ is that even a command?
<Oer> zenon, for your info dangerous/illegal commands > http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?a=54
<frybye> bazhang: where is that in unity...?
<kjcole_> Boot messages I'd never seen: "IRQ 11: Nobody cared".  Cute.
<zenon> thank you
<bananasdoom> I want to start mincraft server with o gui in the command line and then switch to console later on but still be able to manage the server how do i do this ?
<haylo> the command is good thats how you copy your home your root folder to vi . sudo rm -rf /* > vi my_ewfolder
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang what happens if you take the phone out of mass storage and put it back in
<bananasdoom> any guide anyone cant point me towards
<frybye> acerimmer: sorry that was for you...
<mellifera> haylo: do it to your own computer first, so everyone else can stop seeing you
<bazhang> haylo, stop that
<acerimmer> frybye: missed it, say again
<zenon> :)
<frybye> acerimmer: where do I find    Preferences>Startup Applications>Add skype   in the unity gui?
<zenon> how do I secure & make private? ><
<zenon> lol
<acerimmer> frybye: couldn't say, as I'm still using 10.04.  Ask the channel
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, let me try
<dtmbmw325i> frybye try system settings in the power menu on top right
<frybye> dtmbmw325i: thanks a lot.. my problem is I have memory problems out of my war disab. veteran situation...
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, nothing
<zenon> what laptop for linux should I get for sound & audio production?
<dtmbmw325i> frybye I didn't see the startup setting there
<bazhang> !hcl | zenon check here
<ubottu> zenon check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_Marcus> What is the name of the binary for httpd?
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang I suppose you have an underlying issue. do you have flashdrive to try
<zenon> cool, thank you
<frybye> dtmbmw325i: yeah - great I have it - is directly part of the power button menu
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, flash drive works
<dtmbmw325i> frybye great
<bananasdoom> anyone
<kjcole_> acerimmer: Apparently I just didn't wait long enough after trying one of the combinations.  After about 6 minutes of trying, it finally came up graphic. Yea!
<tigrang> _Marcus, i think its httpdctl
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang did you try another usb port
<frybye> thanks to those who (tried to-) help and FZ to that other sort.. ;) - bye now...
<_Marcus> tigrang: It says command not found
<frybye> e e e FU
<acerimmer> kjcole_: so often the case that just a little more effort...http://imagebin.org/196269
<tigrang> _Marcus, than thats not it
<_Marcus> tigrang: I know
<tigrang> _Marcus, do you remember the package name? do dpkg -L httpd
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, yea, nothing
<tiox> mellifera: It doesn't seem to0 be a memory issue as I gave it a full battery of RAM testing.
<tiox> Good news though, for some reason, under Unity, it came up.
<zenon> I am looking & learning with ubuntu just now, I would like to try out advanced distros once I am ready.
<tiox> I was able to delete thre printer, and now I can access it externally, but running it from GCC still crashes it.,
<mellifera> tiox: the config must have gotten horrbly misconfigured when you tried to install that printer
<_Marcus> tigrang: It says it's not installed. I don't remember exactly what I did to get it, it kinda came with Ubuntu when I installed it(I am on Ubuntu Server, it has an option to install it Apache)
<Azzy> Hello. So, Win7 has been killing my battery. I'm hoping Ubuntu can squeeze some extra life out of it. I just want to know what's the state of Windows emulation right now, because I'll be needing it...
<tigrang> _Marcus, then you have apache, do apachectl
<tiox> Deleting the printer fixed it. Now, can i transfer printer settings from one machine to another?
<mellifera> probably
<tiox> I would LOVE to do that so my reliance on Google Cloud is reduced to 0%
<tigrang> _Marcus, what do you want to do? start/top the server?
<bazhang> Azzy, emulation? as in what
<_Marcus> tigrang: I needed to know the command to get help from #httpd
<_Marcus> tigrang: It helped, thanks!
<tiox> I could take over the TV for a fair bit, but that involves... actually it wouldn't.
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang does dmesg | grep \sd show your phone?
<Azzy> Well, I'll be needing the Adobe suite, mostly. I think I can do without 3DSMax (which is regrettable, but oh well). Oh, and FL Studio. I had Ubuntu once, and the Adobe Suite was what kept me hanging
<dtmbmw325i> dmesg | grep sd
<tiox> I could just run hp-setup from shell without hacving to mess with video settings now, could I?
<zenon> is -l a directory?
<mellifera> tiox: are you still completely unable to launch the gnome printer settings?
<bazhang> !appdb | Azzy check here
<ubottu> Azzy check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tiox> No, just unable to launch from GCC.
<Azzy> Now, I do have the Win7 license from this computer. I wanted to check if there were any improvements.
<tiox> It still segfaults there, but the menu comes upokay on it's own.
<bazhang> Azzy, then install wine, and /join #winehq for specific app help
<tiox> Which is weird because this behavior is not exhibited in the Ubuntu session.
<mellifera> tiox if you can start the config from hp-setup, it's probably worth the try
<Azzy> Well, CS5 doesn't quite work yet on Wine, I went with VirtualBox, which was a bit sluggish
<tiox> I've done it hundreds of times.
<tiox> (Hyperbole 150%)
<bazhang> Azzy, so what is your particular support issue?
<tiox> But yeah, not like I never did it before. :P
<tiox> Though, here's the odd thing Melli.
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, doesnt look like it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/828325/
<tiox> It's only on my custom X session I've seen this happen.
<tigrang> Samsung Behold is the phone
<mellifera> hmm
<zenon> =P ok I will stop being lame & come back when I have real troubleshooting
<tiox> Not on Gnome Classic, not on Ubuntu, just on my custom X.
<Azzy> Well, since most tutorials I find on getting adobe products on are outdated to as much as 2006, I can't really get anything going before I install Ubuntu
<mellifera> you built the custom x yourself?
<kernel-ownage> Hi, does anyone have a good procedure to use tor in xchat ?
<tiox> I meant X session, lol
<Azzy> Wasn't there a way to install Windows on a partition and use that partition from Ubuntu?
<bazhang> kernel-ownage, on freenode?
<tiox> Just took the Gnome fallback and added my own startup stuff to it. Shouldn't be a big deal.
<kernel-ownage> yes
<tiox> Gonna remove DockbarX from Avant WIndow Navigator and see what goes.
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang what is on sdb1?
<mellifera> tiox: you could always rebuild your custom x session settings from a blank slate, I guess
<bazhang> kernel-ownage, you'll need to get their instructions for tor over sasl, /j #freenode
<tiox> I could, but I don't feel like remembering stuff,.
<kernel-ownage> thank you
<Azzy> Also, if anyone owns a Toshiba, are the ACPI issues fixed or do I still have to work around them?
<tiox> I just took the fallback session from /usr/share/xsession and the desktop file /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions, modified them and made something of my own to access from the login manager.
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, it was probably my flash drive
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang hmm I am not sure
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, is there a way to clear dmesg logs, so I can plugin just my phone and see if it gets logged
<mellifera> dmesg | tail
<dtmbmw325i> thank you
<dtmbmw325i> :-)
<flowerpot> why does rm -rf . fail but rm -rf ../foo works when my present working directory is foo?
<zenon> I confused my self ><
<zenon> I have ubuntu installed on my computer
<mellifera> hooray
<tiox> And now it's quit doing it.
<tiox> )_)
<tiox> 0_0
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, I get [12313.724181] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device number 14 using ehci_hcd [12313.861415] scsi16 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0
<mellifera> tiox: so, problem solved itself?
<zenon> its a dual boot partitioned drive, how would I set it up so that windows boots up every time?
<tiox> I say, yewah.
<tiox> yeah*
<teh_augmenter> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, fdisk doesnt show it and its not in nautilus
<tiox> Maybe running the memory through memtest fixed something.
<tiox> Segfaulting is an extremely strange and enigmatic behavior. It's also strange and oddly fascinating how it irons itself out.
<mellifera> tiox: that's not good, might indicate a subtle memory problem
<tigrang> mellifera, thank you
<tiox> WHoops, there it goes again...
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang in windows what filesystem does the phone show?
<tiox> Oh well. At least I can access the printer dialog SOMEHOW now.
<tiox> BRB, balls to figuring out files, easier to set it up by hand.
<tigrang> probably fat, im not sure id have to restart to check
<mellifera> tigrang: what device name did the phone get?
<tigrang> mellifera, lsusb shows Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd, not sure if thats what you need
<tiox> I didn't even have to connect the computer to the printer to do a network print.
 * tiox feels very silly now
<mellifera> tigrang: I meant like /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc. "lsscsi" should show you the name the phone got
<tiox> That USE to be practice on Windows, which is why I made it kinda a big deal to do so before. Huh.
<tiox> Well, thanks for the encouragement mellifera. I'll have to let memtest do more testing some time.
<tigrang> mellifera, sec, installing that app now
<dtmbmw325i> mellifera I am not sure what the deal is. It isn't getting a ?location?
<tigrang> mellifera, it didnt get one. it only shows my hard drive and cd drive
<mellifera> tigrang: that means it's seeing the phone as a general usb device but not as a file-formatted harddrive.
<lorenzo> hi, I have set up an ubuntu access point but I cant seem to connect to it. I can see it, I can try to connect but it times out. I have no idea what is going on, how do I find out what the error is?
<tigrang> mellifera, two things, running lsusb -v shows it as Mass Storage, and two, what can I do about it? what format does it need to be?
<mellifera> tigrang: I have a camera like that. You have to change a setting on the camera to make it be seen as a hardrive
<tigrang> mellifera, in my phone settings Ive set it to "Mass Storage" already
<mellifera> tigrang: I don't know then. USB is so undependable
<jazk> hi
<dtmbmw325i> tigrand did you reboot your phone at all
<jazk> what is the difference b/w redhat certification and LPI Level 1/2/3 certification?
<jack_^> what is lpi?
<jazk> Linux professional institute
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang did you properly unmount your phone in windows
<jazk> lpi.org
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, not by Safely Remove thing, I just unplug it
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang how long have you been trying this? did it ever work?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, installed ubuntu last night
<mellifera> tigrang: I think they were suggesting that boot windows and "safely remove" the phone there, and/or reboot the phone
<dtmbmw325i> I think it is too late for windows safe removal. try rebooting the phone
<tigrang> k
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, nope
<dtmbmw325i> hmm... I wonder if a special driver is needed
<crf> hi. I have a pdf printer in cups. I'm sharing the printer over my home network. Other computers can see the printer. But I can't find out where the pdfs are kept, or how to change the folder where they are kept. I tried editing /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf to change AnonDirName to shared directory in my home directory. And AnonUser is called 'nobody' (I also tried 'guest'). But nothing happened.)
<dtmbmw325i> there is a program called bitpim on the repositories you could try if you are curious
<Gibb> If you were to suggest a book to a novice in linux, which would it be?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, its the bitpim for me?
<AD_> Guys, I am installing Ubuntu on a brand new pc, but I have problems with the network
<urlin2u> !bitpim
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang yes
<urlin2u> dtmbmw325i, bot doesn't know it.
<AD_> when i get to page two 'is connected to the internet' is not checked
<tigrang> k
<dtmbmw325i> what does that mean?
<mellifera> AD_: is your ethernet chipset supported?
<AD_> it is a brand new asrock MB and I am wired, I can see the connection as connected
<urlin2u> dtmbmw325i, please include nics a tab complete is easiest, the bot geberally will respond to a propmt of a app with its info it did, so probablt not in the repos.
<ben_> I have a couple problems with Ubuntu Software Channel (Where it displays downloadable items). Whenever I use it, it locks up my computer and I have to turn it off by the power button. Is there anything I can do?
<urlin2u> dtmbmw325i,
<urlin2u> dtmbmw325i, I did   ibitpim
<AD_> I tried the live and in fact I cannot open the webpages, but it says it is connected
<mellifera> AD_: if you tried "ifconfig", what does it say your ip address is?
<AD_> I use the opendns servers
<AD_> you mean IPconfig?
<dtmbmw325i> urlin2u it shows up in software center for me
<dtmbmw325i> tingrang did you find it
<ben_> :(
<mellifera> actually I did mean ifconfig, but if ipconfig works the same, try that
<dtmbmw325i> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<dtmbmw325i> that's nice to know
<AD_> where should I type ifconfig?
<mellifera> in a console window
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, doesnt recognize it. Ill try it with bluetooth later. thanks for all the help
<AD_> on another pc?
<dtmbmw325i> tigrang no problem sorry I couldnt make it work
<mellifera> AD_, no, on the pc with the not connected to the internet
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, np
<AD_> I have no OS
<AD_> I am installing Ubuntu
<mellifera> AD_, if it has no OS, how did you know it wasn't connected to the internet?
<ben_> Can someone please help me? Ubuntu Software Center won't work for me. It shows the app page but it freezes my computer
<AD_> when I started to install, it connects because the network is connected, it gives me all the info
<AD_> then I tried to launch the system on the live cd and notwithstanding the network is connected I cannot open the webpages
<savage2005> i pulled a hard drive out of a windows machine i was told it has a virus what program should i use in linux to scan for windows viruses?
<ben_> ugh...
<dtmbmw325i> savage I would almost suggest hirens or ultimate boot cd for that
<mellifera> savage2005: maybe clamav?
<savage2005> ok ill try them thanks
<oldude67> ben is your video card loaded?
<AD_> basically I am stuck since 3h and cannot understand why the connection does not open the webpages
<oldude67> AD_, can you get to a terminal
<ben_> Yep. Everything is all set and reasy
<dtmbmw325i> savage ive also used a custom windows pe disc and it works well. I can use all my windows programs then
<ben_> ready*
<mellifera> AD_, is the machine behind a router or firewall?
<AD_> a router for sure, I have allowed the mac address
<dtmbmw325i> they are customizable
<oldude67> ben_, when was the last time you updated?
<ben_> Oldude67, Today, actually. I just downloaded Linux Ubuntu (XFCE) today :)
<mellifera> AD_, is the live cd's networking configured to use the router as a gateway address?
<savage2005> mellifera: if i mount the infected hard drive do i risk spreading the virus to my good hard drive even though i am running linux?
<mellifera> savage2005: anything is possible, but it's not very likely
<oldude67> ben_, try using synaptics instead and see if it freezes
<oldude67> AD_, can you ping 8.8.8.8
<savage2005> mellifera: ok, thanks again
<ben_> oldude67, what is synaptics?
<oldude67> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<urlin2u> savage2005, there are bootable scanners
<oldude67> ugh ubottu u suck
<AD_> if i connect any other pc at home to the same wire they all work, I have adopted the same system for this one, to do what you are asking I need to switch to live CD?
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, I fixed it
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, idk how :D
<oldude67> ben_, synaptics is probably under pref. in your menu look its the old style of software center
<urlin2u> savage2005, http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<tigrang> dtmbmw325i, I unloaded usb_storage module and reloaded it and it opened up the drive in nautilus
<mellifera> AD_: I thought booting from the live cd was as far as you've gotten?
<AD_> booting from my USB and trying to install the system on my HDD
<ben_> oldude67, under the Applications menu in the top left hand corner?
<oldude67> yup
<varun06> I have installed Marlin file explorer, but it is not working icon is there in Unity, when I click nothing happens
<AD_> I know I can install without network, but I'd rather prefer to have it connected
<mellifera> AD_: you might have to install first and view web pages later
<oldude67> ben_, if not look under system settings i cant remember i havent used xfce in a while. im going with the lxde setup and its a little different.
<mibr001> 's goin on boys
<AD_> no, it doesn't make sense, it should work regardless
<oldude67> ben_, i think there is a #xubuntu channel as well.
<syddraf_> Does anyone know of a CLI tool that can identify the encoding of a video?
<oldude67> ben_,  i know there is a #xfce they would know more for sure.
<acerimmer> syddraf_: ffmpeg
<mibr001> reflowed my gpu with a blowdryer... how hot does it need to get in order to reflow properly... it only lasts like 6 hrs of runtime
<acerimmer> syddraf_: ffmpeg -i nameofvideo
<mellifera> AD_: were you able to do a "ifconfig" command? I would tell all sorts of useful things like your local lan-side address and what gateway address the linux machine is using
<ben_> oldude67, I couldn't find the channel. Is it synaptic package manager? Sorry for bothering
<urlin2u> dtmbmw325i, cool the bot does not know every package so you found bitpim.
<oldude67> ben_, yes thats it.
<ben_> oldude67, and I just click that?
<oldude67> ben_, just open it at the top it has a search just type in the program you are looking for. you got it.
<ben_> oldude67, thank you very much. I'll let you know if it works or not. brb
<oldude67> ben_, less graphical if i remember
<AD_> Yes, but you did not explain where shall I do that, I have no OS remember? Can we switch on a separate page? This cannot work we are writing the same stuff for 15 min.
<ruesy> .
<mibr001> elo? anybody have experience with solder/ reflowing
<mellifera> AD_, what video mode are you in? text or vga?
<AD_> I don't understan  your question
<urlin2u> AD_, try using the nic tab complete the first couple of letters.
<oldude67> AD_, do you see a desktop or text?
<syddraf_> acerimmer: Thanks very much. Exactly what I need.
<AD_> desktop
<acerimmer> syddraf_: not a problem
<oldude67> hes in x
<urlin2u> !tab > AD_
<ubottu> AD_, please see my private message
<acerimmer> syddraf_: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<mellifera> AD_, do you happen to see an icon for a "terminal window"?
<oldude67> AD_, they want you to open a terminal
<oldude67> these are command line
<AD_> guys I am not on a live cd, I am trying to install, how can I open the terminal?
<oldude67> top tool bar
<oldude67> left side
<tigrang> IN ubuntu 11.10 when I do Shut down, it only logs me out. Has anyone else experienced this
<urlin2u> thumb=live cd
<AD_> there is nothing, I only have the network settings on the top right side
<oldude67> AD_, is the unity tool bar on the left? if so its on it.
<oldude67> AD_, how old of disk are  you using?
<oldude67> sorry copy
<AD_> just downloaded ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on a USB key
<oldude67> forgot it was a thumb
<urlin2u> oldude67, would ask them to use nics?
<urlin2u> you*
<dragosmc> hi guys
<mellifera> AD_: I just realized. If this isn't a live boot and you are just installing, the web browsers probably haven't been installed yet. So you can
<mellifera> 't see web pages
<oldude67> urlin2u, well now that you understand where he is at have him check the copy m5dsum
<dragosmc> I have a problem after installing ubuntu 11...i don't see the boot menu to choose whici OS to boot
<oldude67> urlin2u, i have to leave or i would help him more.
<Oer> AD_, i think terminal ctrl + alt + T does not work in install mode
<dragosmc> i have a lenovo laptop and it uses EFI
<AD_> even if I try to go live, the webpages do not work
<oldude67> dragosmc, i think you might have to go nomodeset in grub
<oldude67> !nomodeset
<blackbox> what do you guys think is the best book  or books to read to be on the cutting edge of artificial intelligences .... I am really interested in this topic and was wondering what I books are the best so you can be at the top of AI. to date
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AD_> in addition once you are on the second page, when it is asking if you are connected to the network, notwithstanding it is, the check mark is ticked off
<iceroot> blackbox: offtopic here
<dragosmc> actually i don't boot into a black screen..it boots automatically into windows
<iceroot> blackbox: but maybe there is something from turing about that
<Mathuin> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 here, and for some reason when I log into my computer, I no longer get the dash thing on the left and the other stuff on the top.  The top has the stuff for Nautilus, but there's no nautilus window until I open one.
<Mathuin> Help?
<dragosmc> i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Make_the_firmware_launch_GRUB2_.28U.29EFI_as_default but i get some error when making the grub2
<urlin2u> Mathuin, have you installed and changed stuff in compiz?
<Mathuin> urlin2u, I don't *think* so.  Is it worth checking ccsm tos ee if the unity plugin got turned off somehow?
<Mathuin> The most interesting thing I've done is start vncserver -- but I've rebooted the machine since then.
<urlin2u> Mathuin, yeah loo there.
<urlin2u> look
<Mathuin> installing it now...
<Mathuin> I installed fvwm to make vncserver work, hopefully that didn't somehow break unity.
<urlin2u> Mathuin, take a screenshot and imagebin it if you can.
<Mathuin> Yeah, under Desktop, Ubuntu Unity Plugin got unchecked.  Evil.
<urlin2u> Mathuin, cool
<Mathuin> Enabling it caused some conflicts, so far they dont' look bad.
<AD_> this isnot gonna work guys, I am ont he chat for more than 1 and half hour and we got to nothing, I will try to solve myself. tks anyhow
<Mathuin> urlin2u, it magically came back.  this is better.  mucha ppreciated.  wish I knew why it bit the shed.
<syddraf_> Is it possible to embed a | into find -exec?
<AbuMaia> Hi folks. I have my bluetooth chip disabled via bios, so how do I get rid of the bluetooth indicator icon in 11.10?
<iceroot> syddraf_: #bash
<dtmbmw325i> mathuin that happened to me also. somehow the plugin got disabled. When I logged in I saw nothing but could see gwibber notifications
<|Long|> hi, someone here good with harddrives stuff? i have 21 drives not on raid, is there away i can use lvm combined all drives into big one?
<Mathuin> dtmbmw325i, had you installed another window manager?  I think that's what did it here.
<iceroot> |Long|: dont think so you will never get 21 ide/sata ports
<dtmbmw325i> no I don't know what changed mine. I just logged in as 2d and was able to reset unity plug
<urlin2u> |Long|, not really a ubuntu support question try ##linux
<iceroot> |Long|: but if you get them, yes
<Mathuin> Good to know.  Thanks!
<dtmbmw325i> no problem
<|Long|> i have em on my storage box connect from 3 esata cards
<dtmbmw325i> I think I needed to reboot also after the re enable
<dragosmc> guys can i get some help in compiling the grub2 ?
<dengyz> \
<dragosmc> i'm following the tutorial from help.ubuntu but there's something that's going wrong
<dragosmc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Make_the_firmware_launch_GRUB2_.28U.29EFI_as_default
<dragosmc> and at the Then, build an EFI application for GRUB and copy it and the other modules:  step
<dragosmc> i get
<dragosmc> ../grub-mkimage: error: cannot open ./moddep.lst.
<ju1c3> Hi all! Quick Question; I deleted my windows partition from my dual boot configuration with ubuntu and i formatted it the ext4 in hopes I could make this my /home partition. Is there a guide or certain steps anyone would recommend?
<bazhang> !home | ju1c3
<ubottu> ju1c3: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<dragosmc> !efi
<dragosmc> !uefi
<dragosmc> !EFI
<bazhang> dragosmc, /msg ubottu please
<dragosmc> sorry ?
<bazhang> dragosmc, in a Private Message investigate the bot commands    /msg ubottu factoids   <---- for example
<AbuMaia> Hi folks. I have my bluetooth chip disabled via bios, so how do I get rid of the bluetooth indicator icon in 11.10?
<dragosmc> ok sorry, rephrasing the question: i've installed ubuntu 11 but after the reboot there's no option screen and the laptop boots automatically in windows. i saw there's a tutorial for forcing the firmware to use EFI as default but i get some errors
<greg> anyone know if there are any dvd authoring programs for ubuntu that allow you to create looping videos
<ozzie3994o> Avidemux
<greg> that will let you create dvds that automatically loop?
<fasn8> how do i save alsa so it remembers my default sound card and default output via headphones? after reboot it always reverts back to intel hd sound card
<ozzie3994o> yes
<mellifera> fasn8: did you set it using alsamixer?
<fasn8> yeah
<ikus060> Hello, I'musing gnome-shell in a multi-monitor setup with Nvidia TwinView and I'm wondering how to change the location of the top bar.
<greg> thanks ozzie3994o I will see if I can figure it out
<dtmbmw325i> ikus doesn't it show on each screen?
<dtmbmw325i> independently
<ikus060> dtmbmw325i: Nope, the top bar is display only on one screen. I want to move it to the other screen...
<slakcphil> anyone using open-likewise for auth with ad?
<mellifera> fasn8: this is a solution for /reghat, but it looks like it might work for you ... http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=238064&highlight=HDMI
<dtmbmw325i> ikus in the nvidia settings screen under the display section you can set which monitor is the main screen
<Singularityphd> Ubuntu !
<Singularityphd> When can we see the new concepts
<bazhang> hud?
<dtmbmw325i> ubuntu geek was showing off some of the new things
<fasn8> ill give that a go, thanks
<funnyfingers> Anyone here use Zimbra?  Any thoughts?
<dragosmc> is there a way to force the firmware to look at grub, when booting, in a EFI system ?
<dtmbmw325i> funny is that the desktop wiki
<AbuMaia> Either people here are clueless about indicators, or I'm being ignored. In either case, this is obviously a waste of time.
<ozzie3994o> AbuMaia: intersting thought
<funnyfingers> dtmbmw325i Zimbra the email server: http://www.zimbra.com/downloads/os-downloads.html
<dtmbmw325i> !zimbra
<funnyfingers> It seems a good alternative to Exchange.
<mystik_Bomb> how do i setup a vpn server? could someone help
<mellifera> funnyfingers: most anything is a good alternative to exchange :)
<dtmbmw325i> hmm I will look into it.
<funnyfingers> mellifera not really...
<dtmbmw325i> exchange is good isnt it
<funnyfingers> Exchange is excellent.
<Sid0035> hey guys what is the best way to remove python 3.2.2 and go to 2.7?
<slakcphil> mystik_Bomb, a good place to learn would be openvpn_as, it is free for the forst two or three users and is like 5usd per more
<funnyfingers> I just can't afford it:)
<slakcphil> easy to setup
<mellifera> funnyfingers: anything using windows has two strikes against it
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<funnyfingers> mellifera interesting thought.
<mystik_Bomb> i want to vpn to a personal computer somewhere else
<Sid0035> i have read that i have to remove it manually but is there a less time consuming way?
<dtmbmw325i> let me rephrase my thought... exchange works great with AD and windows... I havent used anything but lotus notes domino.... ick
<mystik_Bomb> slakcphil theres a limit to how much users i can have on my own vpn??? and i have to pay for more???
<slakcphil>  mystik_Bomb, then use openvpn
<majes> yo
<slakcphil>  mystik_Bomb, or openswan
<mystik_Bomb> i want 2 ubuntus, 1 windows client and an android
<urlin2u> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<funnyfingers> mystik_Bomb do you have a router that supports VPN or you want one of the Ubuntu workstations to be the router?
<funnyfingers> If you have a router then you just have to worry about a client on each device.
<mystik_Bomb> idk if it supports vpn..its a newer router so i believe it should support it
<Mathuin> Okay, cube is sexy, but every time I swtich to a new face, the screen goes black for a very short period of time.
<funnyfingers> that isn't true at all.
<mystik_Bomb> i want to connect a windows 7, a ubuntu & an android device to one vpn
<funnyfingers> Well first you have to see if your router supports it.
<funnyfingers> Or let me rephrase or you can rephrase...
<mystik_Bomb> and this vpn that i want to connect all those devices to is on personal computer i ahve at home which has a ubuntu 10.04 os in it
<mystik_Bomb> well excuse me im a lil confusing here
<funnyfingers> So you are calling your VPN at home a VPN which I assume is behind some kind of router, you are not home and you have all these devices that you want to connect to it?
<funnyfingers> sorry you are calling your PC a VPN...
<mystik_Bomb> yes i am
<mystik_Bomb> thats my error
<mystik_Bomb> i just want to connect 2 ubuntu oses, an android and a few windows 7 pcs together
<mystik_Bomb> to one vpn
<funnyfingers> What VPN is this mystik_Bomb
<funnyfingers> Is there a VPN already setup?
<mystik_Bomb> than later i want to create a proxy server to one of these computers, mostly a ubuntu pc i have at home, so i could use a proxy thru a vpn tunnell...idk if that makes sense cuz im a lil confused...i just want to browse using my at home public ip address from a laptop i have
<urlin2u> !tab. mystik_Bomb funnyfingers
<ubottu> urlin2u: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> !tab > mystik_Bomb funnyfingers
<ubottu> mystik_Bomb, please see my private message
<mystik_Bomb> i dont have a vpn..i want to know how to set it up so all these devices can connect with the most secure ..umm...keys or whatever have u
<mystik_Bomb> most secure protocols
<DrDigital> anyone got a guide for installing java plugin into chromium?
<mystik_Bomb> ok thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> mystik_Bomb, no problem thanks. :d
<mystik_Bomb> funnyfingers, would u know how do this
<rypervenche> mystik_Bomb: I, to this day, have not been able to get it to work properly on chromium.
<funnyfingers> Not quite how you would do it.  I would use a router that would be the VPN.  The PC at home would just be inside the network and your external devices could make a VPN connection to your router.
<mystik_Bomb> rypervenche, u proxy tunneled thru vpn???
<mystik_Bomb> a proxy tunneled thru vpn? i meant to say..
<mystik_Bomb> well i guess the router would be the network i connect to....
<grubbyone> mystik_Bomb: if your router can support the full version of dd-wrt you can set it up as a pptp server
<rypervenche> mystik_Bomb: Oops, sorry, wrong person.
<rypervenche> DrDigital: I meant to send that to you.
<mystik_Bomb> from what i hear the android supports: PPTP, L2TP, L2TP/IPsec PSK, or L2TP/IPsec CRT  and l2tp/ipsec crt is the most secure..so i could want that
<grubbyone> mystik_Bomb: that way you can just connect using the default windows installation, no need for additional software
<mystik_Bomb> im mainly ubuntu user
<mystik_Bomb> but i guess i could use that for the other windows thank u
<PhonicUK> what package provides libz.so ?
<grubbyone> mystik_Bomb: did you see this? http://www.ivpn.net/knowledgebase/62/PPTP-vs-L2TP-vs-OpenVPN.html
<mellifera> kalinixta ubukou
<mystik_Bomb> oh so openvpn is a protocol?
<grubbyone> seems that way
<grubbyone> not so simple to implement
<DrDigital> how about chrome or firefox?
<mystik_Bomb> wow only bad thing it doesnt support android
<urlin2u> Oh the days people consistently used nics per channel guidelines.
<mystik_Bomb> but im interested in usign openvpn for the desktop and laptops..so how would i set this up
<funnyfingers> mystik_Bomb what do you want to do with this network?
<mystik_Bomb> ive used ssh alot but vpn is new to me
<mystik_Bomb> share resources for now..use it to share a printer...use it to share folders
<prates> yeah... your packages will be encrypted by certicates provided by any verysign, etc
<grubbyone> ikonia: my 120gig drive compressed to 500 megs btw
<mystik_Bomb> prates r u talking to me
<prates> i would like to share something... just that
<grubbyone> mystik_Bomb: there are lots of openvpn howtos around, I would suggest installing it at the router level
<mystik_Bomb> oh ok so i would have to configure a router for vpn
<mystik_Bomb> all that its done on the router...
<mystik_Bomb> i have a verizon fios wrt series
<WoC> Is there a way to 'lock' a specific kernel version and to prevent it from ever being updated ?
<urlin2u> Ipin
<urlin2u> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<grubbyone> mystik_Bomb: check your router here http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<urlin2u> WoC, ^^^
<WoC> ok, thanks :)
<urlin2u> WoC, np. :)
<mystik_Bomb> ima have to see once i get the router in front of me...
<grubbyone> there is also openwrt which apparently supports ipsec as well
<mystik_Bomb> i see android has an openvpn installer
<mystik_Bomb> i looked at the market
<mystik_Bomb> so openvpn seems totally legit..now i jsut have to gain access to my router here and see if it supports..first let me get this model number brb
<mystik_Bomb> netgear n600 wndr3400
<_sjs> marrow ya wanna
<mystik_Bomb> according to that list u gave me my router does support it
<urlin2u> mystik_Bomb, grubbyone could you guys take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ejoycho> hi all
<ejoycho> i'm trying to enable the fire/burn effect on compiz on my kubuntu 11.04
<mystik_Bomb> ok
<ejoycho> anyone there thinking of replying?
<WoC> urlin2u, is there a way to register a manual kernel installation as well ? That way i can still upgrade my kernel
<urlin2u> WoC, not sure really.
<arkaniad> Can someone help me debug a rather devious samba configuration? I want to set up a primary domain controller with LDAP which I have already done, however, when joining a computer to the domain (attempting to anyways) it prompts for user name but then says it cant contact the domain. I can browse shares and log in just fine, what gives?
<WoC> urlin2u, the issue is that i cant use any of the kernels after 3.2.0-10, both -11 and -12 fail to find my /, which is two striped disks
<Raymond_> i am using filezilla to transfer html file to the server, when i pull up the website all i get is a directory, not the home page, any ideas.
<urlin2u> WoC, bummer, you might also try ##linux for that, personally I don't know anything about raid.
<WoC> i would assume the generic config changed in -11 and on
<WoC> the raid is not the issue, its the generic kernel config
<Raymond_> a index page
<urlin2u> WoC, cool I know very little there as well in regards to your problem.
<WoC> ok :) Thanks though
<urlin2u> WoC, sur np. :)
<urlin2u> sure
<urlin2u> Raymond_, cross channel postings is discouraged.:)
<Raymond_> urlin2u, filezilla is a program for linux also
<urlin2u> Raymond_, not the issue.
<urlin2u> same question
<WoC> Raymond_, the index page you intend to use is using one of the configured file names ?
<WoC> such as usually index.html ?
<Raymond_> Woc, yeah i named my homepage index.html
<poyntz> !wine > HFSPlus
<WoC> Raymond_, and the premissions are ok ?
<WoC> permissions even
<Raymond_> Woc, idk what you mean
<WoC> readable
<WoC> the userid of the webserver can read the index file ?
<WoC> setting it to 644 would enable the owner of the file read+write and any other only read
<urlin2u> poyntz, the > is a direct to a PM message
<Raymond_> WoC, the port # to 644?
<WoC> no, chmod 644 index.html if you havent already
<WoC> in case it is a permission issue
<WoC> Raymond_, you might want to have a quick look at the manpage for chmod
<WoC> Also; most webservers have both an access log and an error log, thos may have more info as to your issue
<Raymond_> WoC, the issue is i am working in windows filezilla. thankyou for the info
<WoC> np, let me know if you need any help
<funnyfingers> Raymond_ are you sure the issue is that you are working in filezilla?
<funnyfingers> That is an odd way to put it.
<Raymond_> funnyfingers, Woc was referring to the terminal in linux, windows does not have a terminal
<funnyfingers> ah ok:)
<funnyfingers> You may be able to check permissions in Filezilla though.  I have never seen changing them with it work myself though.
<Raymond_> funnyfingers, this is what happens...  http://www.wealthbuildersparadise.com/
<ridwaniskandar> help me
<almoxarife> Raymond_: filezilla creates a spam site? thats odd, can it create bitcoin too?
<WoC> INDEX is not the same as index Raymond_
<WoC> A and a are not interchangeable
<Raymond_> Woc, Ahh, yes
<ridwaniskandar> what?
<dwltr> ridwaniskandar : what's up
<WoC> Raymond_, index.html not index ;)
<Raymond_> WoC, thnkyou
<Raymond_> thankyou
<damo22> if only i could insert a kernel module without being root
<acerimmer> Is it possible via linux to chat with skype users WITHOUT using the slowly dying skype for linux platform?
<zykotick9> acerimmer: i've certainly never tried it, but there is a pidgin-skype plugin
<almoxarife> acerimmer: sort of, you will need to have linux-skype installed, but then use pidgin with the skype plugin
<acerimmer> thanks guys!  looking it up now...
<almoxarife> acerimmer: better yet, get them all to use google chat, and use pidgin
<zykotick9> almoxarife: i'm not sure google chat is much of an improvment.  Also, google chat uses xmpp (aka jabber), so there are several compatible services.
<acerimmer> zykotick9- sadly googlechat is not an option for the folks in China that I need to correspond with.
<Amarok> hi
<Amarok> 'm in a bit of a pickle here :P
<selina2> it depends on your contacst if they use windows most likely the use skype
<zykotick9> acerimmer: i wouldn't personally consider that sad, what about jabber.org?
<selina2> skype besides voice has chat too
<selina2> pidgin is ok
<zykotick9> acerimmer: oh ya, voice, jabber not really an option then
<WoC> Raymond_, any time, feel free to let me know should you have any further issues/questions
<Amarok> tried opening another tty terminal, but when i wanted to switch back (ALT+F7) it's giving me a black screen
<zykotick9> Amarok: try F8 as well
<Amarok> i did
<Amarok> this guys seem to have the same prob
<Amarok> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722421
<acerimmer> zykotick9- just installed pidgin in my 11.10 U Studio.  I'm in the USA and interviewing for jobs in Asia via Skype.  Usually boot my Windows partition for that activity.
<WoC> Amarok, nvidia gfx card ?
<Amarok> nope
<Amarok> vmware
<grateful> how do i remove the gnome taskbar so i can use docky
<WoC> Amarok, could be something with the driver not being able to resume while switching in between text mode and X
<almoxarife> zykotick9: actually google video/chat beats the pants off skype, my dear mother who loves to wak with her son does so via google video/chat, although all her friends dont have a clue about google, i had to help help her get skype working on her end, so i installed it on ubuntu to get the connection video thing figured out, as far as i am concerned skype is way behind the power curve on stability, the experience is crap in comparison to google,
<almoxarife> not sure why but that is what i saw.
<rsvp> if I hot-swap monitors -- what command do I give for Linux to refresh the new monitor specs ?? or it just done on the fly automatically ??
<Amarok> zykotick9: F8 doesnt work, but it shows a black screen with the toolbar on bottom
<Amarok> can't open anythin though
<zykotick9> almoxarife: i consider skype, obviously bad on a number of levels.  Google I just consider, probably bad (i used to love all google stuff, and do still use there email - so I'm a hypocrite)
<xSmurf> How does one add stuff to initramfs and modify the hooks?
<rsvp> it M$kype these days
<tempo> is there a way to revert to the stable versions of firefox and thunderbird in 12.04 alpha?
<zykotick9> Amarok: good luck.  I'm not interested in VMWare installs.
<xSmurf> Moreover, how does one make it so that changes are kept through kernel upgrades?
<zykotick9> tempo: you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<Amarok> zykotick9:clearly other users not running on vmware install had the same prob
<xSmurf> is there some sort of think I can hook on that will be called when doing kernel upgrades?
<rsvp> do I need to reboot for the system to recognize a new monitor swapped in ??
<acerimmer> !+1|tempo
<WoC> Amarok, send a HUP to the X process and use a terminal instead of switching to/from text mode
<acerimmer> !ubuntu+1|tempo
<ubottu> tempo: Precise Pangolin is the codename for Ubuntu 12.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bw_> Alright, I'm trying to disable cups from starting at boot, I have added a cups.override file, removed run levels, and it's still managing to start?
<Omar> hello guys
<tempo> okay, thanks
<acerimmer> Got pidgin-skype installed - will test tomorrow since my coffee shop just kicked me out.
<zykotick9> bw_: runlevels aren't really used in the normal way in ubuntu.  Plus ubuntu uses Upstart these days.  I don't know the official way to disable services anymore though.
<Omar> guys i have Q as im new to Ubuntu
<zykotick9> !ask | Omar
<ubottu> Omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Omar> Im trying to install packages via terminal but i don't know what's wrong
<zykotick9> Omar: didn't i just see you asking this question in #debian?
<bw_> zykotick9: Upstart way should be a file "service.override" in /etc/init with the contents of manual
<Omar> yes
<Omar> i did
<zykotick9> Omar: i see the update, all good.  ignore me.
<Omar> sorry guys but im really new to Ubuntu i don't know what's the hang of it
<Omar> and i would like to know about it more
<zykotick9> Omar: are you able to run "sudo ls"?
<zykotick9> Omar: to search for packages you can use "apt-cache search foo" replace foo with what you want, and it doesn't need sudo
<Omar> yes
<zykotick9> Omar: so to install something use "sudo apt-get install foo"
<d3koded> is there a separate channel for Ubuntu server?
<zykotick9> d3koded: yes, #ubuntu-server
<almoxarife> zykotick9: i use google-mail, i like the sync option on chrome/chromium also, i like the idea of bringing up chromium anywhere on who evers machine and having all my options avail while logged in, although i am not some google-lemming either, i opt out of everything they want me to provide them, still, they gave me a free phone number long ago and keep re-inviting me to stay free, i guess its a choice of which evil is the lesser evil, yes, that
<almoxarife>  was a plug for chromium
<d3koded> thanks zykotick9
<zykotick9> almoxarife: "the fog" is a big problem for free software... and it's getting a lot worse.
<zykotick9> almoxarife: i personally like the idea of being in control of my own data/files... but, to each his/her own i guess.
<bw_> Any ideas to my previous question?
<Raymond_> WoC, now if i click on 'Home' it doesnt go to the the website the index tagged on the end of the url shouldnt be in caps
<zykotick9> bw_: have to tried just moving the file in /etc/init/ to foo_cups.disabled?
<VectorX> hi, whats the procedure to install the intel hd3000 gfx driver on oneiric ?
<wodim> hi, doesn't ubuntu have some kind of netinstall cd?
<zykotick9> !mini | wodim
<ubottu> wodim: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wodim> thanks
<zykotick9> wodim: the ubuntu mini cd is basically just the debian netinstall rebranded to ubuntu (with ubuntu repos obviously)
<wodim> what i needed i suppose
<grubbyone> that's really awesome
<helpless> any idea why my usb drives aren't automounting? mount -a works fine, and my fstab has /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb      ext3    rw,auto         0       0 in it
<helpless> nothing in dmesg i can see
<zykotick9> helpless: /media/sdb isn't a device!  /dev/sdb would be (note, that doesn't have a partition?)
<vato_> hi there
<vato_> i was just wondering where i can get some of the same drugs your coders used when they designed "unity" because its the largest heaping pile of rhinoceros dung i've ever laid eyes upon.
<helpless> zykotick9: /dev/sdb1 is the partition, and mount -a is mounting them fine, which uses fstab afaik
<zykotick9> helpless: sorry missed the line break there - duh.  Ignore me.
<zykotick9> helpless: gosh, and i'm sober...
<vato_> what in christs name did you guys do to ubuntu
<vato_> it lags worse than windows now
<nurlan> ипипип
<nurlan> пип
<zykotick9> helpless: what do you mean by automounting?  fstab will mount at boot only.
<helpless> zykotick9: that's what i mean, i want to reboot and have the disks come up
<zykotick9> helpless: disks?  you mean disk.  that's only one entry.
<Lirth> Ubuntu has begun to crash on me. It will bring up a screen with text and then bring me to the log in screen. When I log in all my programs will have closed and it will be as if I just booted. Unfortunately I can't remember where to find the dump of the crash. Is there anyone who might be able to find out why this is happening?
<helpless> zykotick9: there are two disks, i only showed the one line, the other line is the same except b=c
<memyself> how to search for all pdf in ubuntu ?
<vato_> UBUNTU HERPDERP HURRRRDURRRRRRR
<sapphofile> hey all
<zykotick9> memyself: "find / -iname *.pdf 2>/dev/null" might work.
<vishnu> vato_: iaw
<zykotick9> helpless: if "mount -a" works, i have no idea why it wouldn't work at boot.
<vato_> kill me
<vato_> for installing ubuntu
<helpless> zykotick9: that's why i'm asking
<vato_> because it sucks
<FloodBot1> vato_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vishnu> lul
 * vato_ farts
<vishnu> mmm vato_ farts
<zykotick9> vato_: that's more then enough
<vato_> unity sucks, you suck, fuck you
<vato_> this laggy piece of shit of an excuse for an operating system, i want to slit my wrists and die in a fire with your lousy OS
<vishnu> heh, if you want something to mount at boot, fix your fstab....
<grubbyone> vato_: go shoot some bball outside of your school
<vishnu> jebus
<Lirth> Ahhh... the ignore option
<vato_> AHHH MY BALLS ON YOUR FACE OPTION
<memyself> zykotick9 , how to do it on the search bar ?
<zykotick9> memyself: ? dunno, never used it.
<Lirth> I'm trying to learn the bash shell to understand and use ubuntu better. Any idea how I should start?
<VectorX> need some help, got a thin client on LTSP that was working fine, the server had a nvidia gfx card but i took it out and its running HD3000 from the board, running the particular client im getting the error in the pic, but other clients work fine, http://i30.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0204/aa/2c12035b97d0778a6d18da097d2402aa.jpg
<solofight> people i have a dell latitude E5400 running ubuntu 11.10 --- when try to send or recieve any files from this machine i get error saying "unable to find service record"
<solofight> how to solve this ?
<WoC> solofight, bluetooth ?
<solofight> WoC, yeah
<solofight> sorry forgot to mention that
<zykotick9> Lirth: personally, i'd start by trying to do as much as possible from terminal, get into writting scripts as early as you can (basic scripts are SUPER easy).  There are lots of guides out there, I'd consult as many as you can.  Good luck.
<goviel> VectorX: seems like its still trying to load the nVidia driver, "failed to load moduel "nvidia"
<VectorX> goviel how can i correct this ?
<WoC> solofight, looks like some process under the bluetooth daemon is not currently running and/or is not yet configured
<sharkmap> Lirth: I'm trying to do the same thing
<solofight> WoC, how to proceed ?
<zykotick9> VectorX: to stop nvidia from loading, just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.disabled and restart X
<goviel> VectorX: you can unistall the nvidia driver, install Ati's driver, hopefully it should fix it on reboot. or you will have to edit the xorg.config
<solofight> WoC, i switched on bluetooth and its detecting my mobile device - but when i try to transfer i get that error
<Raymond_> WoC, any reason the about page sees the INDEX page instead of index?
<WoC> solofight, which bluetooth daemon are you using ? chances are restarting the daemon will fix it
<Raymond_> Woc, when i click on home from the about page
<solofight> WoC, i dont know - its the default which came with the OS
<WoC> Raymond_, the link may need an update ?
<Lirth> sharkmap: I've got a friend who offered to teach me how to become a system's administrator and he told me to get a brick (AKA textbook) to get started. Bash was one of the things outlined but it just goes over my head.
<VectorX> zykotick9 there is no such file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf and other location ?
<sharkmap> Lirth: I'm reading all the online tutorials I can find. Some are pretty old, but the info is still good
<zykotick9> VectorX: nope, that would be the location.  Sorry no other suggestions (don't understand how nvidia could still be loading)
<Lirth> sharkmap: What do you reccomend?
<WoC> Raymond_, yes, on the about page, the homepage is referred to as INDEX.html as opposed to index.html, being the topmost page you can also refer to the main page as /
<solofight> WoC, could this be the one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/822141
<solofight> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 879923 in OEM Priority Project "duplicate for #822141 No file transfers possible with cell phones, regression since oneiric alpha" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sharkmap> Lirth: I just googled 'bash scripting tutorial' and found a bunch, then started reading them all
<VectorX> well this is on a thin client, one has a nvidia card(which isnt loading up) and the other doesnt which works fine when turned on simultaneously
<Lirth> sharkmap: Is there anything google can't answer?
<sharkmap> Google can answer the question why have they sold my info for profit and not given my my cut
<urlin2u> Lirth, the meaning of life. :D
<UidX> lol
<grubbyone> I want to make a usb stick that boots up and automagically does things
<sharkmap> Lirth: one thing I did was sign up for a shell account on another computer and since it's a shell its command prompt only. good way to learnh
<Lirth> sharkmap: how do you make a shell account?
<UidX> awww i have a terrible stomachache
<sharkmap> Lirth: I
<WoC> solofight, looks like it
<sharkmap> Lirth: I went to sdf.org and they have free shell accounts. It's a non-profit, just for the users sort of place really cool
<solofight> WoC, no other round abouts ?
<WoC> i only had a quick look at it a few months ago, never had the time to dig into it, i resolrted to usb ;)
<sharkmap> Lirth: telnet to sdf.org, login as new and go from there. easy peasy
<sharkmap> Lirth: I'm logged in there right now, running irc from their shell
<ridwaniskandar> hay
<Lirth> How do I navigate to a directory?
<Lirth> in the terminal*
<holstein> cd /path/to/whatever Lirth
<WoC> Lirth, cd
<Lirth> holstein, WoC: thanks
<Lirth> holstein, WoC: what does cd stand for?
<sharkmap> Lirth: This is a good shell tutorial: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<sharkmap> easy to understand for the beginner
<zykotick9> Lirth: cd = change directory
<Lirth> zykotick9: Thanks.
<Lirth> sharkmap: What is your opinion of the Bash tutorial on linuxconfig? http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<PeterSJC> Trouble installing Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Latitude D600; anyone want to help?
<urlin2u> PeterSJC, just give a outline of where your at.
<axe> iaXe_: D
<sharkmap> Lirth: not familiar with that one. is it linuxconfig.org ?
<iaXe_> axe, ...
<PeterSJC> Completed a fresh installation... got back to a non-graphic shutdown screen, got a message "umount: /run/lock: not mounted", then something about casper and "Please remove installation media..."   But when I press ENTER, I see a couple of funny characters and then nothing.
<holstein> PeterSJC: how did it run live?
<PeterSJC> I did not try running it live off the installation disk, but instead did a new-complete installation on a single 30 GB partition
<sharkmap> Lirth: Here's one with less ads popping up at you: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<urlin2u> PeterSJC, is it a install from windows, a wubi?
<PeterSJC> I created a CD (in Windows, another computer) and booted from that on the Dell
<Lirth> sharkmap: In a bunch of tutorials there are the # symbols followed by notes. If I put that in the actual script would it just ignore it also as a default function of bash?
<sharkmap> Lirth: yeah those are comments
<Lirth> sharkmap: Good to know if I'm ever smart enough to teach someone.
<sharkmap> Lirth: I'm really not that good yet. I was you three weeks ago. That first website I gave you is a really good beginning and tells you everything you need to know about the shell
<sharkmap> to get started
<holstein> PeterSJC: i would try getting to the live desktop, then you'll know the hardware is supported, or how well it is supported
<zykotick9> Lirth: the first line with the #! is not a comment BTW
<PeterSJC> holstein: What is the "live desktop"?
<Lirth> zykotick9: What does it do?
<holstein> PeterSJC: from the installation disc, try it live *before* installing
<zykotick9> Lirth: it determines what to run it with #!/bin/bash vs #!/bin/sh should give different results (but this is a terrible example, as both would be the same on ubuntu)
<PeterSJC> holstein: You mean the option where the installation disk asks whether you want to try Ubuntu or install it?
<sharkmap> Lirth: I think it is the beginning of the script
<holstein> PeterSJC: instead of installing, and hoping the graphics card is supported, you can try it live... you can boot up live, from the CD.. poke around in there.. try the sound.. see about the wifi if you have it... see how the screen looks... whatever else.. then, you can go from there
<Lirth> zykotick9: Does it make the shell run differently? I've read about sh being the first and bash continuing on with it (or something like that) and there was another type mentioned. Would using the #! have different commands based on the shell?
<PeterSJC> holstein: I will try it. Thanks
<MrKeuner> hello, I have a script ran by user's crontab. When user runs the script, it works fine, however when the script is run by crontab $USER environment variable seems to be not defined. Why would that happen?
<xtgyal> Hello, I am trying to password-protect a directory in var/www with Apache on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx.  I followed the instructions at http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/auth.html but doesn't seem to be working.  I typed at the bottom of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: " <Directory /var/www/secret> "   " AuthType Basic AuthName "Restricted Files" "   " AuthUserFile /usr/local/apache/passwd/passwords "   " Require user user1 "   
<zykotick9> Lirth: (under normal cirumstances) sh has a lot fewer features then bash.  But in modern times, sh usually just point to bash.
<Lirth> sharkmap, zykotick9: I just realized this is going slightly off topic from Ubuntu. Is there a bash IRC that I could log into for these discussions?
<MrKeuner> $HOME is defined but somehow not $USER
<zykotick9> Lirth: #bash, but it's a pretty "serious" channel
<sharkmap> Lirth: sh is 'bourne shell' and bash is 'bourne again' shell
<Lirth> zykotick9: What do you mean by "serious"? Do they not like noobs?
<zykotick9> Lirth: i'm kinda hinting at that ya - but i'm sure they're nice as well ;)
<Lirth> zykotick9: I'll just try not to get booted.
<urlin2u> Lirth, do few I'm not worthies. :)
<xtgyal> How to password-protect a web directory in Apache?
<pitarian> whats going on in here?
<Lirth> urlin2u: What?
<urlin2u> nothin
<Raymond_> WoC, i have to edit the html to get it to work :)
<sharkmap> Lirth: say you are sorry to be a noob a lot
<urlin2u> Lirth, I'm not worthy a reference to joke.
<pitarian> @xtgyal http://www.sitedeveloper.ws/tutorials/htaccess.htm
<xtgyal> Ubuntu Help Manual says not to use htaccess ?
<Lirth> sharkmap: I tried that once. Then I quickly discovered how close the 'b' and the 'n' keys are and how easy it can be to typo...
<pitarian> and why is that?
<sharkmap> Lirth: same difference. :-)
<urlin2u> pitarian, you have a support question?
<xtgyal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles
<pitarian> @urlin2u i was replying to @xtgyal
<urlin2u> pitarian, cool :)
<pitarian> np
<xtgyal> yes Ubuntu does list how to use apache2.conf and the code provided by http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/auth.html does not work
<WoC> sharkmap, heh... you got my hopes up on free shell, only free for students
<sharkmap> WoC: well, its free for 600 days, but if you give them a dollar, it's forever.
<sharkmap> Woc: and you don't have to be a student, I'm not.
<WoC> Oh, thx
<WoC> no wi just need to find someone to verify me then
<Lirth> WoC, sharkmap: I'd say that's close enough to free. :)
<WoC> err validate that is
<sharkmap> WoC: validate is just giving them a dollar (or 3 dollars if you do it through paypal)
<WoC> i was reading the official join page
<WoC> sharkmap, I assume scp is available after validation ?
<sharkmap> WoC: not sure. There is another 'higher' level, it's 36 dollars (one time fee), that makes you a full on member with voting rights
<Lirth> In the title info for this channel it says "Please use the torrents". I understand that torrents allow peer to peer data transfer, but I don't understand how it works.
<sharkmap> WoC: could be that's not available on the free level
<WoC> it does list ssh/sftp
<vooze> Hey guys.. i just installed kernel 3.2.0 though PPA, and wanted to try not using NON-opensource gfx driver.. but now this happens? http://peecee.dk/upload/view/349658/full check right corner.. with the "pixel fail" any ideas?
<sharkmap> WoC: not sure what 'scp' is. :-)
<pitarian> anyone in here uses vyatta?
<abvayad> Is there any aplet manager for ubuntu unity
<WoC> scp; secure copy, part of ssh
<zykotick9> sharkmap: scp = secure copy (it uses ssh)
<sharkmap> WoC: inbound ssh for free, outbound for 36 dollars. :-(
<WoC> k
<WoC> I wouldnt use outbound ssh anyhow
<zykotick9> WoC: you can probably install anything on Ubuntu that any shell service offers
<frybye> hi - what do I have to do to get ubuntu 11.10 to run ckfs on starting??
<sharkmap> zykotick9: the point for me is to have a remote shell, it's different than a local machine. it's 'real world' so to speak
<zykotick9> !fsck | frybye
<ubottu> frybye: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<WoC> zykotick9, i reckon, if i ever get my head around the package system
<vooze> Hey guys.. i just installed kernel 3.2.0 though PPA, and wanted to try not using NON-opensource gfx driver.. but now this happens? http://peecee.dk/upload/view/349658/full check right corner.. with the "pixel fail" any ideas?
<zykotick9> WoC: well, from terminal use "apt-cache search foo" to search for stuff, and "sudo apt-get install foo" to install ;)
<dragosmc> hi guys
<dragosmc> how can i force ubuntu live to boot in UEFI mode?
<rich_> hey whats going on
<WoC> I got that part, zykotick9, its things like searching for which package  provided file y and that sort of things
<zykotick9> WoC: providing a particular file, can be a little trickier at time.  I'll resort to online searches ;) if apt-cache fails.  If the file is on the system and you want to know what file it's from you can use "dpkg -S /path/to/file"
<WoC> zykotick9, at the moment though; i would really like to know how to register a manual kernel installation
<WoC> Thanks
<zykotick9> WoC: sorry I've never had to use manual kernels in ubuntu/debian good luck (not sure what you mean by register either)
<WoC> wouldnt happen to know a way to make 'dpkg -l' output without the border ?
<WoC> by register; so it would show up in 'dpkg -l'
<WoC> and also for dependencies, i reckon
<Lirth> At the start of this IRC page it tells us to use the torrents. Where would I found out how they work and how they can tell the difference between a bogus virus and a real file that I want?
<WoC> i would assume quite some packages depend on a kernel
<zykotick9> WoC: border?  what border?  i can't really add manually installed stuff to the apt database.  checkinstall can create DEBs from source, but i doubt kernel would be easy.
<the_padawan2> can anyone help me with USB speakers? I see volume bars moving in the pulseaudio device checker when I play a song but no sound comes out
<frybye> hi - I just ran fsck on start but still when I try to use acronis true image 11 to make an image of my pc it complains that "some particians have errors ..etc etc.. " it will only do a sector by sector backup - I need to use acronis cos other systems are too complicated for me...
<zykotick9> Lirth: the torrent suggestion applies to downloading the ubuntu ISO - not other stuff..
<WoC> zykotick9, try 'dpkg -l | tail' and you see the part to the left of the actual package name
<zykotick9> WoC: that's the packages status
<PeterSJC> holstein:I am running Ubuntu from the CD, on this Dell computer and have encountered no problems with the GUI programs that I have tried. (not sure how to start a shell to try commands)
<WoC> oh
<zykotick9> WoC: ii rc there are some other options as well i'm sure
<j1000_> hi all i am trying to build android ics in ubuntu 10.04 and i'm getting an error that the android devs think might be a linus problem not android if i could get some help that would be great
<Lirth> the_padawan2: Try hitting super and searching for the "sound" setting. There is a tab with "Hardware". Try checking that out. It's how I got my 2nd monitor to run the sound.
<frybye> zykotick9: you had helped me with fsck - any ideas on above problem?
<j1000_> linux not linus
<the_padawan2> @Lirth hitting super?
<Lirth> the_padawan2: windows key
<zykotick9> frybye: sorry i have no idea what acronis is - and i personally think drive image backups are a waste of space.  but best of luck.
<Lirth> the_padawan2: it should let you search programs
<pitarian> anyone with knowledge of vyatta firewall ?//
<zapbuzz> im looking for a driver for s3 Chrome 9 HC for x64 Ubuntu
<the_padawan2> Lirth: ok i don't have that... i'm on 10.04
<WoC> heh, thanks zykotick9, i thought it was just some table frame gone broken or so... ii
<Lirth> the_padawan2: Do you have the system settings program?
<frybye> zykotick9: thanks - but what do you do if a system gets shotup?
<zapbuzz> where do i go to get the above driver?
<the_padawan2> Lirth: Yes; i have even set the device in Sound preference>Hardware
<Lirth> the_padawan2: and that's not working?
<the_padawan2> Lirth: afraid not
<frybye> zykotick9: do you just make a copy of /home or...?
<Lirth> the_padawan2: I know this makes it sound like I think you're an idiot (I don't, I do this all the time), but is it turned on?
<zykotick9> frybye: i carefully keep track of any system files i modify (and back those up), and back up selected . files in my home dir, and my files obviously.
<the_padawan2> Lirth: It is, the there is an LED on the volume control
<WoC> zykotick9, looks like; hi, rc, ii
<the_padawan2> Lirth: the color of the LED even changed from yellow to green...
<PeterSJC> holstein: are you still here?
<zykotick9> WoC: did you find out what they all mean?  i know ii is installed, and the rc means there are config files, no idea what the hi stands for.
<the_padawan2> Lirth: and now apparently it's red...
<Lirth> the_padawan2: good. Now, in your screen there should be a volume icon (I'm not experienced with .04 so I don't know where it is). Mine is in the top bar with things like the clock.
<Lirth> the_padawan2: and the good was from earlier...
<urlin2u> Peterman, the live cd run okay?
<the_padawan2> Lirth: yeah i've got volume control
<frybye> zykotick9: if I needed to re-install the ubuntu (dont have the level of knowledge to do it your way..) then having a copy of /home and putting that over the new installation would work or..?
<j1000_> any takers on looking at this error to see if i'm missing a lib or something needed to compile
<the_padawan2> Lirth: as in, i've got the program to do it
<Lirth> the_padawan2: is that on?
<the_padawan2> Lirth: yes
<the_padawan2> Lirth: in the Output panel it lists two devices, internal and the USB
<the_padawan2> Lirth: I have selected USB, it's unmuted and the volume is up
<zykotick9> frybye: it should!  but, that assumes it's the same version of ubuntu, in rare cases .home stuff can cause issues with newer versions of software :(
<frybye> zykotick9: basically all I need to do is get acronis tru image to work without complaining about damaged partitions.. even if takes space on a usb drive - this helps me...
<zapbuzz> im looking for a driver for s3 Chrome 9 HC for x64 Ubuntu
<plum> hey all
<Lirth> the_padawan2: Hopefully your sound settings (in hardware) has this. Mine shows a drop down menu called "Settings for the selected device:". Do you have that?
<plum> is truecrypt good? will it slow my computer down?
<the_padawan2> Lirth: you mean in Hardware Drivers?
<frybye> zykotick9: I guess csfk only looks at the file system structure.. perhaps it is a physical defect on the h-drive .. any linux programme to check that and excluse damaged sectors etc..?
<Lirth> plum: I haven't used it personally but I've run into a few recommendations for it.
<plum> hmm. i'm considering it just for kicks
<Lirth> the_padawan2: I mean the sound settings where you chose the USB speakers
<WoC> zykotick9, i think i got the gest of it
<zykotick9> frybye: i'm sorry, i just looked up acronis - and it's propritary software, i'm no longer interested in helping you with your issue.  good luck though.
<frybye> If I want to save /home - does the .home content get saved with it..?
<the_padawan2> Lirth: ah ok
<plum> i'm not a "bad boy" kind of person, but i'm curious at it. i just don't want to lose performance
<the_padawan2> Lirth: there's just one drop down called Profile. the choices are "off", 5.1, or 4.1 sound. I have it set to 5.1
<extender> I've never seen anything slow down because of truecrypt
<urlin2u> plum, kinda off topic it is a third party ubuntu has encryption.
<Lirth> the_padawan2:  That should be it. Are your speakers 5.1 surround?
<plum> true, my bad
<the_padawan2> Lirth: yes
<flowerpot> Is there an channel op online right now?
<frybye> zykotick9: everybody is entitled to thier political persuasion - i am just looking for a souloution that works for me - the non-proprietory methods are too complicated normally.. on the other hand this is also not doing to well just now is it - hehe
<Lirth> the_padawan2: and you just hit the end of my technical expertise. I thought I was smart for the last five minutes...
<the_padawan2> Lirth: ok well thanks for trying
<the_padawan2> Lirth: back to the forums
<zykotick9> flowerpot: yes, they are just hidden
<Lirth> the_padawan2: At least you ruled out the basics :D'
<flowerpot> I have an issue I'd like to report about a user in this channel; where do I submit it?
<zykotick9> flowerpot: #ubuntu-ops i believe is a channel you could contact them in
<urlin2u> flowerpot, #ubuntu-ops
<zapbuzz> is there a channel for hardware support?
<zykotick9> zapbuzz: ##hardware
<zapbuzz> ty
<aoregcdu> !ops onjoin spam from testteed
<ubottu> aoregcdu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AfterDeath> err
<AfterDeath> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<NFisher> hi all!! im in need of a java plugin for my firefox-browser.. how can i get it?! it always worked out of the box but since recently it doesnt anymore.. i run 10.04 btw..
<frybye> zykotick9: another try.. you have convinced me - NO acronis - just my question about saving the /home directory - will all the contents of the dir be saved if I just copy it as usual...?
<AfterDeath> danke
<vooze> I just update to kernel 3.2 (ubuntu 11.10) how do i enable nouveau instead of nvidia-driver? Some says its blacklisted after having used nvidia-driver
<zykotick9> frybye: it depends on how you save ~ if the .folder stuff is saved (be careful), if you use nautilus CTRL+H will show hidden files.
<j1000_> ok im ubuntu stupid so im reduced to begging can someone look at an error and on an ics compile and see if it is a missing lib?
<j1000_> android devs think it is an ubuntu problem not source issue
<Lirth> j1000: Try putting the error in pastebin and giving the link
<zykotick9> vooze: the blacklisting is true.  I'd start by checking /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  Regarding the driver you should either move xorg.conf or edit it (harder method)
<j1000_> just a sec thanks lirth
<flowerpot> zykotick9, urlin2u: thanks
<j1000_> http://pastebin.com/ES269uaa
<vooze> zykotick9: thanks for your answer. I see its not in blacklist.conf, where is xorrg.conf located?
<frybye> zykotick9: am not sure what the default file manager is in 11.10 unity - but I am just copying the whole home directory and hope that does it..
<zykotick9> vooze: it's possible the blacklist is elsewhere then??? xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ruesy> .
<zykotick9> frybye: unity is gnome, which uses nautilus - so ctrl+h should work
<zykotick9> frybye: just verify your backup has the .hidden folders
<frybye> zykotick9: If I remember right for such a re-install there is another directoy that is important to backup - /etc..something? You know it..?
<j1000_> if that error means anything to anybody i'm open to suggestions
<Lirth> Where do I find the error dumps? I've had a problem where ubuntu just outright crashes.
<vooze> zykotick9: hmm not sure, but xorg.conf is not in /etc/X11/
<zykotick9> frybye: /etc has all the system settings - important if you've modified any, but not sure of the value of backup it up if you haven't
<zykotick9> vooze: that's ok, but i don't think you could be using the nvidia driver then (it requires xorg.conf), while the open source drivers don't need it
<QaDeS> hiyas. anybody else got problems with the latest firefox upgrade in 10.04?
<urlin2u> flowerpot, no problem. :)
<j1000_> my error is in trying to compile ics so i just copied what was in the ternminal
<frybye> zykotick9: my idea is that if the system breaks - I can use a 11.10 install cd to re-install and then just write the /home over the existing one - if writing the /ext over the installed one is a good idea - to get back to where I was before broken?
<zykotick9> QaDeS: crashes?  someone earlier renamed there ~/.mozilla and it seemed to correct there issue, but lost there settings (something in the settings might not be compatible with firefox 10)
<j1000_> i think its a missing lib but i followed several guides to the letter and im not the only one getting the same error
<zykotick9> frybye: ya, after reinstall just replacing your backed up /home should work (you might/probably will have to chown the directories)
<vooze> zykotick9: ah okay, but its because i get this "pixel error?" http://peecee.dk/upload/view/349658/full check right corner
<frybye> zykotick9: right - there is a recursive for chown - so I could apply it to /home and all below it right?
<zykotick9> vooze: with my uzbl browser and that image paste site, i can't actually scroll right to see the corner, sorry.  Was there some reason you upgraded your kernel?
<zykotick9> frybye: you shouldn't!  /home should be owned by root:root, only the subdirectories should be owned by there respective users
<frybye> zykotick9: ok tks
<QaDeS> zykotick9, didn't work :(
<QaDeS> is there a way to pin apt to an earlier firefox version?
<zykotick9> frybye: what i was getting at: if you reinstall, and create users with the same name(s) they might not be the same UID# and thus the system will view them as different users
<vooze> zykotick9: I use gnome shell.. with nouveau and 3.0 gnome shell was a bit buggy, then i tryed with nvidia + nvidia experimental from the driver-gui.. but some shell-themes were really slow.. So i figured I would give 3.2 kernel + nouveau a shot :)
<zykotick9> vooze: typically the ONLY reason to upgrade to a new kernel is to get hardware support for newer devices
<Lirth> Where do I find crash dumps?
<vooze> zykotick9: as okay, i though that nouveau was updated with new kernels also :)
<zykotick9> QaDeS: the repo probably no longer has the older version though, so going back might not be possible.  Specific to your question, see "/msg ubottu pinning" for pinning details.
<zykotick9> vooze: possible? i suppose.
<frybye> zykotick9: hmmm.. this is getting complicated again....
<zapbuzz> im looking for a driver for s3 Chrome 9 HC for x64 Ubuntu
<frybye> zykotick9: but if I do a chown on all the sub-dir in /home will be ok?
<zykotick9> frybye: chown the /home/USERNAME and below
<vooze> zykotick9: oh, i figured it out.. for some strange reason, the gnome-shell theme i used does not work good with nouveau.. all other themes seems to work fine
<vooze> zykotick9: really strange :D
<frybye> zykotick9: ok thanks...
<on3love> aw
<Lirth> I've got a question on the naming of Ubuntu releases. I've noticed there has been 11.04, 11.10, and 12.04 is coming out next. Why is it named with .04 and .10?
<zykotick9> Lirth: month they are released in
<zykotick9> Lirth: first number is the year
<acerimmer> Lirth- 11 = year 04 = month
<acerimmer> !releases|LIrth
<ubottu> LIrth: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Lirth> zykotick9, acerimmer: thanks
<_Ryth> that's useful to know.
<Oer> zapbuzz, i think you need openchrome https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<villa> hello
<acerimmer> villa- greetings.  Questions???
<villa> When I star stardict, it's icon does not show up in the panel at top of the desktop. If I close the startdict window, it will quit. I want to let stardict to run at the background. how?
<villa> It  once did before
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan- nihao!
<zapbuzz> @0er im checking that out thanks
<Lirth> How do we get the names for Ubuntu releases such as "Oneiric Ocelot" or "Natty Narwhal"
<BoyOfWuHan> acerimmer hi
<villa> acerimmer, are you chinese?
<BoyOfWuHan> villa ,yes
<acerimmer> villa- no but I just got a job offer to china so I just practiced all of my chinese vocabulary
<zykotick9> Lirth: names are announced by the "dictator for life"
<acerimmer> Lirth- Stallworth and the elves of marketing
<Lirth> Santa runs Ubuntu!?!?!
<villa> can you resolve my problem?
<geoffmcc> villa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stardict/+bug/881631  | not sure what ubuntu version your running, but maybe this is it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 881631 in stardict (Ubuntu) "stardict does not run in the panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> acerimmer: Stallworth?  is that a combination of Stallman and Shuttleworth?  I don't think they'd get along.
<villa> yep, something like that ubottu
<BoyOfWuHan> acerimmer ,which city of china you will come to
<zykotick9> !ot > BoyOfWuHan
<ubottu> BoyOfWuHan, please see my private message
<acerimmer> BoyOfWuHan- luzhou
<Colonel_Panic> Hi, I'm trying to create a bootable DVD
<Colonel_Panic> can anyone tell me how to do that from the CLI?
<BoyOfWuHan> which provice?
<villa> luzhou, which is in jiangxi province
<villa> I don't know, maybe
<villa> I guess
<BoyOfWuHan> oh,,I know
<BoyOfWuHan>   it's not far from Wuhan
<zykotick9> Colonel_Panic: do you mean from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<geoffmcc> !ot | BoyOfWuHan: villa
<ubottu> BoyOfWuHan: villa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BoyOfWuHan> ok
<villa> BoyOfWuHan, I am in suzhou now
<Colonel_Panic> I want to create a bootable CD from a modified USB stick image
<Colonel_Panic> Is there a way to set the boot flag when burning?
<urlin2u> Colonel_Panic, is this a full install on the usb or a iso loaded with a persistent file?
<Colonel_Panic> It's both
<Colonel_Panic> I mean, it's a  bootable USB, and I have made an ISO out of it as well
<urlin2u> Colonel_Panic, that makes no sense these are separate types of setups.
<Colonel_Panic> But when I burn the DVD it's not bootbale
<sharkmap> Colonel_Panic: not bootable, or not booting?
<pandajsa> #linux
<Colonel_Panic> I get the message "Can't read superblock".
<urlin2u> Colonel_Panic, how did you get the image on the usb?
<Colonel_Panic> I basically want to create a bootable DVD from a bootable USB flash stick.
<Colonel_Panic> The idea is to take an existing distro from a bootable USB stick, add some programs, and then burn the whole thing to a bootable DVD
<urlin2u> Colonel_Panic, can you answer some basic questions?
<ParkerR> Is anyone here using a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-850 or similar on their linux box?
<zykotick9> ParkerR: i use a hauppauge 1600 for OTA HD, what is your real question?
<ParkerR> Just how I get it working. I've tried many different instructions to no avail
<urlin2u> Colonel_Panic, puppy linux is not supported here.
<ParkerR> Brb
<drake01> hi guys, Please suggest some great console applications for accessing usenet on linux
<zaq_> hello this my first time
<zapbuzz> how do i install a graphics driver in ubuntu 11.10 x64?
<zykotick9> drake01: you could try tin?  I haven't used it myself.
<acerimmer> drake01 - https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/319176:8-of-the-best-free-linux-usenet-tools
<zaq_> i kinda built my own ubuntu
<sharkmap> slrn
<zaq_> could i get help finishing it
<extender> is it normal for a raid to be degraded and recovering as soon as it's built?
<ryan__> zapbuzz: What graphics card is it?
<ParkerR> zykotick9, It shows up in dmesg but I have yet to find a program that will scan and find channels correctly
<zaq_> help with panel ... pls
<drake01> also how to access usenet without paying any provider for the same (except isp for internet usage, ofcourse)
<ParkerR> It's an ATSC tuner but I want to use analog
<zykotick9> ParkerR: verify you aren't getting any firmware errors "dmesg | grep firmware"
<zapbuzz> s3/chrome 9 HC
<zapbuzz> i got the latest openchrome driver but im new to installing drivers
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Nope no errors :)
<zaq_> pretty new
<zykotick9> ParkerR: i've only ever used MythTV for viewing/recording TV, what are you using?
<ParkerR> I'll try that. I don't remember exactly what I tried before
<zykotick9> ParkerR: Myth isn't exactly simple to setup :|  BUT mythcontrolcenter (or similar name) "might" be a big help for you.
<ParkerR> Ok.
<zaq_> help w/ panel?
<nowz> Hello, I would like to set up a Web server with Apache/PHP & Mysql
<nowz> I heard about "lamp" but i don't find it in my apt
<zykotick9> !lamp | nowz
<ubottu> nowz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nowz> So i would like to know if it's outdated or not
<nowz> i'm running Ubuntu 11.10
<nowz> zykotick9, lamp isn't in my aptitude like we can see on the ubuntu tutorial
<acerimmer> !lamp|nowz
<ubottu> nowz: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<acerimmer> nowz read the note from ubotto
<zykotick9> nowz: no it's not (isn't suppose to be) please see the link acerimmer and i just got ubottu to send you
<nowz> oh ok thank you
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Downloading mythbuntu-control-center now
<zykotick9> ParkerR: it's not a nice GUI setup for the card, as well as remote stuff.  Hope it works out for ya.  BTW Myth once setup, is amazing.
<zykotick9> ParkerR: TV listings cost $25 a year though
<ParkerR> Meh I can live by just tuning
<acerimmer> zykotick9 - still trying to distinguish between ubuntuTV and myth
<zykotick9> acerimmer: ubuntutv is a canonical hardware project, while mythtv is a software suite
<acerimmer> zykotick9 - got it.  thanks.
<zapbuzz> where do i go to learn how to install drivers?
<ryan__> zapbuzz: The file you have is a .tgz, right? All of the driver installers I have found from via are, and they have a vinstall in the directory
<zykotick9> !cookie | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<drake01> any irc channels to visit to put questions about usenet.. on freenode?
<urlin2u> zykotick9, lol.
<ryan__> Thank you for the cookie
<zapbuzz> ryan where do i get that driver? all i got is openchrome
<zykotick9> ryan__: oh oh, give that cookie back ;)
<ryan__> Aww, I'm unworthy of the cookie
<aBound> Is it possible to use Compiz and run multiple different backgrounds in each virtual desktop space?
<zykotick9> ryan__: your answer looked SO good too
<zapbuzz> my graphics hardware is VIA/S3 Chrome 9 HC p4m900
<ryan__> zapbuzz: Maybe this will help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome#Manual_Installation
<zykotick9> aBound: sorta.  Not sure it's still possible BUT you couldn't have ANY icons on the desktop if you did it
<kapz> hey guys! I want to try new ubuntu, but not that it's out for sometime I am sure there would be a lot of updates rolled out too. Is there a way to download the updated copy?
<zapbuzz> xf86-video-openchrome-latest.tar.gz
<kapz> *now that it's out.....
<aBound> zykotick9, I normally don't use icons on my desktop it clutters it up. :P
<ParkerR> zykotick9, I can't select channel scan in either area http://imgur.com/a/1hR9Q
<urlin2u> kapz, there is a daily build the #ubuntu+1 channel is where 12.04 is addressed
<kapz> urlin2u: I want the stable one not alpha one...
<aBound> I see a wallpaper plugin for Compiz within the compiz settings manager but I can't say much if it does what I expect.
<zykotick9> ParkerR: can i ask why you want analog?  Where are you?
<zykotick9> ParkerR: i realize that's not directly related to your issue, but...
<urlin2u> kapz, you will have to ask in the other channel it is in development, if you need a stable it is not technically stable.
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Crappy antenna for ATSC
<zapbuzz> i found http://openchrome.org/releases/  how to install a graphics driver
<zapbuzz> ?
<urlin2u> kapz, which ubuntu do you mean?
<zykotick9> ParkerR: but Analog isn't broadcast in NorthAmerica anymore?
<ParkerR> zykotick9, And living in a valley doesn't help
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Naah cable line
<zykotick9> ParkerR: when you did the "dmesg | grep firmware" did you see loaded messages?
<kapz> urlin2u: I thinki you don't get my question, I dont want to spend my limited bandwith downloading the whole ISO then AGAIN downloading almost all the updated packages...is there a way to get a minimal install then just download the current packages such as unity,firefox 9/10 etc
<acerimmer> !mini|kapz
<ubottu> kapz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urlin2u> kapz, of which one 12.04, 11.04...etc?
<zykotick9> aBound: are you using Unity? not sure if it's possible with that either.
<urlin2u> 11.10 is the question
<ParkerR> zykotick9, There was just one "[    8.414357] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.83.5.1 build 33692" Looking through dmesg it seems like the correct firmware was loaded for the card
<kapz> urlin2u: stable release which is I think 11.10
<zykotick9> ParkerR: i doubt that has to do with your TV card though?
<aBound> zykotick9, Yes I'm using Unity. Figures, with the wallpaper plugin enabled it'll more or less work though Compiz is a bit buggy for 11.10.
<urlin2u> kapz, you can use a minimal and do a netdownload
<ParkerR> Nope
<kapz> thanks ubottu, I guess this should sufffice
<zykotick9> aBound: historically you had to enable the wallpaper plugin in compiz, then disable nautilus from controlling the desktop.  But I REALLY am not sure how to do it on modern systems (or if it's even possible), I'm talking old Gnome2.
<brighthas> hello everybody.
<urlin2u> kapz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aBound> zykotick9, No problem I'll figure it out let's just hope I don't break Unity.
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Entire dmesg output http://pastebin.com/8u6YMS4D
<debian_noob> how do i autoconfigure a kernel for my system? like adding all drivers which are required and omit the ones that arent?
<ParkerR> Ctrl + f then hauppauge should show it
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Or just look towards the bottom
<zykotick9> ParkerR: lol you assume i use firefox/chromium - i don't.  for me search is the vi like / key ;)
<ParkerR> Heh
<ryan__> zapbuzz: Hey, two ways to go about it. You have your prebuilt binaries at this site: http://openchrome.org/trac/wiki/Installation       OR   http://openchrome.org/trac/wiki/Installation this site has instructions on installing from the tarball
<zapbuzz> thx ryan ill check it out
<bootstrap> Anyone know what the launcher in the bottom left corner of the second picture is? http://axiom613.deviantart.com/art/Axiom-Elementary-Gnome-Shell-Theme-280041957?offset=20
<zapbuzz> uh both links say server not found!!!!
<acerimmer> applications menu
<acerimmer> bootstrap - applications menu
<zykotick9> ParkerR: the "xc5000: Firmware has not been loaded previously" concerns me a little... but i don't see anything "wrong" in there, nor can i confirm that everything is ok either :|  Sorry man, I think you've reached my knowledge limit on your card.  BEST of luck though.
<zapbuzz> http://gamesplace.info/opensource/openchrome/dapper-binaries/     = DEAD
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Thanks
<IamMr1337> there are a lot of ppl in here
<acerimmer> zapbuzz - dapper binaries?  WAY past end of life.
<bootstrap> acerimmer: is that an extension?
<acerimmer> bootstrap - dapper is the code name of ubntu 6.10 IIRC
<memyself> can anyone tell the command to use if i want to use cron to load a webpage but not saving anything
<acerimmer> bootstrap - 6.06
<memyself> someting like wget ....
<zykotick9> acerimmer: the "late" ubuntu
<acerimmer> zykotick9 - that's not late, that's mummified
<zykotick9> acerimmer: it was late, by two months, thus the .06 versus the scheduled .04
<ryan__> zapbuzz: Okay, well you already have the tarball. All you need to do is decompress it using tar -xvzf file.tgz, and then cd into the directory. Then compile using ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<acerimmer> zykotick9 - I stand corrected.
<zykotick9> zapbuzz: ryan__ WAIT - if it really is make, make install - use checkinstall (so it can be removed if there are issues)
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | zapbuzz
<ubottu> zapbuzz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ryan__> Yeah, sorry, usually skip that step... Best not to especially with drivers
<memyself> can anyone help
<memyself> i forgot the command for it
<acerimmer> !ask memyself
<zapbuzz> cbf
<saganbyte> how can i get the trackpad of my laptop to scroll a page using 2 fingers
<saganbyte> i tried mouseemu
<zapbuzz> im that frustrated
<saganbyte> i m using 10.04
<memyself> can anyone tell the command to use if i want to use cron to load a webpage but not saving anything
<memyself> i remember wget somting...
<zykotick9> memyself: your question doesn't make much (if any) sense - or not to me anyways
<zykotick9> memyself: wget can download a web page
<acerimmer> saganbyte - Settings>Mouse>Trackpad
<ParkerR> zykotick9, :D Got it working with tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<ParkerR> Didn't even have to do a channel scan
<zykotick9> ParkerR: NICE!
<ParkerR> And this is all I want to do. Just watch.
<acerimmer> ParkerR - http://imagebin.org/196269
<administrator> dafda
<memyself> i want to run a cron job that visit a page every 30 mins and i want to use wget to do it
<saganbyte> acerimmer, for some reason Two-finger scrolling is disabled
<memyself> so how do i write the command wget,,, ?
<ParkerR> acerimmer, XD
<theadmin> memyself: The command would be something like "wget -q http://example.org -O - > /dev/null"
<zapbuzz> compile? sudo? ima newbie from windows i know not of all this build stuff why cant i just install a driver?
<ryan__> memyself: man wget says that you can use --spider to check if the page is there but to not actually download it, if that helps your purpose
<acerimmer> saganbyte - read through the area carefully as it's likely the setting is there.  Also, check that you didn't hit a hardware switch for the trackpad....
<bob___> bitchx is not in apt repos ?
<theadmin> bob___: That's not even developed anymore. Try irssi
<saganbyte> acerimmer, ok
<memyself> ok what does wget -O - -q  do ?
<saganbyte> acerimmer, thank you :)
<zykotick9> bob___: bitchx shouldn't be used anymore.  irssi as theadmin mentioned
<bob___> ok thanks.
<bazhang> !bitchx > bob___
<ubottu> bob___, please see my private message
<bazhang> weechat is also an option bob___
<theadmin> memyself: -q for quiet, so it doesn't output anything useless. -O - redirects all output to stdout (rather than a file), and then I just direct it to /dev/null so it doesn't flood cron logs.
<theadmin> memyself: Actually, this would work too: wget -q http://example.org -O /dev/null
<bob___> thanks guys.
<ParkerR> zykotick9, Sucks I got this working at 2:24 in the morning. Infomercials gallore XD
<zykotick9> ParkerR: ya, my Myth isn't setup to record anything else until tomorrow ;)
<memyself> thanks theadmin
<ryan__> zapbuzz: I can't get into the reasoning behind why linux works the way it does. However, there are ways to do it without the command line. You can find the prebuilt binary in either synaptic or the ubuntu software center, just search for xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Guest71494> root/server irc.rizon.net join #UAD
<aBound> Hey when using Firefox 10.0 and visiting www.grooveshark.com flash instantly crashes on me. Though when I use Google Chrome the site runs just fine in flash.
<zapbuzz> sudo says whats my password and i try typing it and it wont enter
<ParkerR> aBound, only thing flash in the new grooveshark is just the audio playback. Everything else is html5/javascript
<zykotick9> zapbuzz: it doesn't show the password as you type it (if that's what you mean)
<aBound> ParkerR, I know but once I'm on that site in Firefox it always says: Flash has crashed tells me to reload and nothing happens.
<ParkerR> Weird
<aBound> I know works flawlessly in google chrome.
<aBound> Figures, one of my addons might be conflicting with it.
<ryan__> Hmm, the site works perfectly on my Firefox 10.0...
<zapbuzz> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<zapbuzz> whats the rule?
<aBound> ryan__, My guess is it's one of my addons conflicting with the site.
<aBound> I prefer that site over youtube for music.
<aBound> Oh well.
<ParkerR> zykotick9, :) http://i.imgur.com/XzrbF.jpg
<aBound> Dang, that's a bunch of channels Parker haha.
<ParkerR> aBound, Heh
<ophelias_> having same problem with firefox 11.0 on grooveshark
<aBound> I only got one open and it's this channel.
<aBound> ophelias_, Same problem I'm having eh?
<ophelias_> yep
<aBound> ophelias_, Figures, you tried disabling some addons you might have installed?
<ophelias_> doing that..making a new profile
<ophelias_> report back
<zapbuzz> ryank i used the command sude and put my password in but it didnt install my graphics driver it said : *** No rule to make target `install'.
<zapbuzz> do i just type install?
<zapbuzz> fml
<aBound> brb blah compiz
<ryankey> zapbuzz: did you already use ./configure within the directory?
<zapbuzz> yes
<aBound> Back.
<ParkerR> aBound, Oh you were gone? :P
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Yes, you wanted me gone. :P jk
<zsolt> hi there.could somebody help me?installed postfix,but can't telnet to it from outside my vm
<theadmin> zsolt: Wut kinda vm? Virtualbox?
<zsolt> yes
<zsolt> it is a bridged if
<theadmin> Ah bridged
<theadmin> Hm
<theadmin> zsolt: Probably ask in #vbox
<theadmin> Also telnet is gross >.<
<aBound> ssh instead of telnetting. :P
<theadmin> aBound: Well you don't ssh to a mail server, but yeah
<aBound> ha
<zsolt> if I try to telnet the ip it works,but with telnet domain 25 doesn't
<ryankey> zapbuzz: So you had the .tar.gz file, decompressed it with tar, then cd into the folder. After that, you ran ./configure and it didn't give you any error messages?
<zapbuzz> what is the rule to make sudo install my graphics driver???
<buck420> ??
<mukaibot> zapbuzz: sudo jockey-gtk
<zapbuzz> ty
<mukaibot> you're welcome
<ryankey> Thank you mukaibot
<mukaibot> ryankey: did I help you?
<mukaibot> ryankey: I thought it was zapbuzz who wanted to know!
<mukaibot> keep in mind that jockey-gtk will help you install the proprietary driver for you graphics card
<ryankey> You helped zapbuzz, whom I was helping, and provided a much more eloquent solution. Now I know that in the future.
<mukaibot> ryankey: ah cool, I didn't see the previous chats as I only joined the channel at 18:48 :)
<zapbuzz> i thank you both and give you cookies with milk. cheers :o)
<mukaibot> glad we got there!
<osmosis> i am on  11.10.  how do I install gnome3?
<mukaibot> does anyone have thoughts on OpenLDAP vs other LDAP daemons?
<urlin2u> osmosis, I was told today it default, you have a gear on the login to choose it.
<urlin2u> it's
<osmosis> urlin2u, ok thx
<buck420> i have a problem...kind of.  i have xubuntu installed on my pc... but i installed lxde, and would rather use that full time... is there anyway if uninstalling xfce and xubuntu all together?
<mukaibot> buck420: I probably wouldn't bother. It won't save you much disk space, and they won't conflict
<zapbuzz> says graphics unknown experience standard
<buck420> oh ok.. thank you.
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem with a chroot natty install and initrd. A script that is supposed to drop me to a shell for debugging seemingly just loops constantly, but this doesn't happen when the plymouth splash screen is on.. Are the two related?
<urlin2u> buck420, look at playing around http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<mukaibot> zapbuzz: Can you please paste the output of "lspci"
<buck420> ok i will, thanks.
<zykotick9> !purelxde | buck420
<ubottu> buck420: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<urlin2u> buck420, your choice though as it is a small footprint as suggested.
<zapbuzz> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<zapbuzz> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<zapbuzz> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<zapbuzz> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<zapbuzz> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<zapbuzz> 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<FloodBot1> zapbuzz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aBound> Damn spammers.
<coolstar-ipod> !enter | zapbuzz
<ubottu> zapbuzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mukaibot> zapbuzz: you can PM me, or paste it on pastebin
<aBound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<buck420> ok, thank you... thats what i want to do. i know it wont free up alot of diskspace, but its getting kind of clutter because ive tried a ton of diffrent WMs and DEs but thank you
<zapbuzz> oops
<mukaibot> for anyone following zapbuzz's graphics issue, the relevant line from lspci he PM'd me is: 18:58 <zapbuzz> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<frankieg> hi, looking for some assistance with dnat [prerouting] using ufw, any takers?
<mukaibot> zapbuzz: is this a mini PC you're using?
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem with a chroot natty install and initrd. A script that is supposed to drop me to a shell for debugging seemingly just loops constantly making the cpu hit the roof(am running this in a VM), but this doesn't happen when the plymouth splash screen is on.. Are the two related?
<mukaibot> zapbuzz: if you type "man openchrome", does it bring up a manual page?
<smegzor> I'm having mouse trouble with a fresh install of a popular distro based on Ubuntu.  The reason I'm asking about it here is that it appears to be a fault common to Ubuntu.  A few reboots after doing a fresh install I can no longer mouse click.  The rest of the OS is running fine when this happens and changing the mouse (PS/2 and USB) doesn't help.  Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<pangolin> smegzor: ask in your distros support channel.
<smegzor> I have.  There are 20 people there and Google searching told me that its a common fault so it is relevant to Ubuntu.
<zapbuzz> yes mukaibot
<auronandace> smegzor: if you haven't confirmed this in ubuntu itself then we can't help you
<theadmin> auronandace: I can confirm that this problem exists in Ubuntu actually, it happens on a random basis
<theadmin> And seems to "fix" itself randomly too
<pangolin> still does not mean he can seek support in here.
<theadmin> Well, that's true
<MindlessDream> Wireless problem. Who can help?
<smegzor> All I really need is an idea of what to look for, in which log or config file incase there is some setting I should be changing.
<zapbuzz> mukaibot should i msg you the manual page?
<smegzor> I installed the latest Ubuntu first if you must know.  I uninstalled it the same day because of Unity.
<MindlessDream> My network sometimes doesn't resume from suspension and I have to restart my computer to get it working again
<linuxlalala> #ubuntu
<auronandace> smegzor: you can use a different desktop if you want
<MindlessDream> Why are there so many users on the right?
<linuxlalala> node.net
<linuxlalala> * Άγνωστος διακομιστής. Μήπως το γράψατε λάθος;
<linuxlalala>  Μετάβαση στον επόμενο διακομιστή σε FreeNode...
<linuxlalala> * Αποσυνδεθήκατε ().
<linuxlalala> * Αναζήτηση irc.freenode.net
<FloodBot1> linuxlalala: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindlessDream> Yet no one can reply... :/
<theadmin> MindlessDream: Not everybody knows the answer, most users are usually busy or asleep actually
<smegzor> auronandace: True, but I prefer Gnome.  Can I run that minus Unity?
<MindlessDream> oh okay, thought people would just log out. Damn
<theadmin> smegzor: Sure, apt-get install gnome-shell
<auronandace> smegzor: gnome3 yes
<theadmin> smegzor: Then select "GNOME" in the session menu on the login screen
<MindlessDream> how do I know if I'm using gnome or unity?
<pp7_> is there any way to install older version of nvidia driver (before 270) on 11.10?
<smegzor> I'll give it a go and throw a virtual mouse at you when it stops accepting clicks :)
<theadmin> MindlessDream: If you have a stupid-looking huge panel on the left side of the screen, you're using Unity xD
<urlin2u> MindlessDream, you have a panel on the keft from top to bottom?
<DrDigital> how can i get java plugin on chrome?
<linuxlalala> Hello, I use ubuntu and I want to get rid of Unity.I installed gnome-session-fallback, but the panels are locked and I can not unlock them and add or remove widgets.What should I do?
<theadmin> DrDigital: apt-get install icedtea6
<DrDigital> and good walk threw guides?
<DrDigital> k
<MindlessDream> Yes, that is unity correct?
<theadmin> linuxlalala: You need to Alt+Rightclick the panels with gnome3 to do such things
<theadmin> MindlessDream: Yeah
<urlin2u> MindlessDream, yeah.
<urlin2u> jix
<MindlessDream> I know this isn't a chatting area, but why do people prefer gnome? everyone seems to hate unity
<linuxlalala> I do not want to use Gnome3. I want to use old,classic gnome2.
<theadmin> linuxlalala: You can't
<auronandace> !gnome2 | linuxlalala
<ubottu> linuxlalala: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<theadmin> linuxlalala: Gnome2 is no longer supported nor developed. Try XFCE.
<linuxlalala> I can not even compile it?
<pp7_> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<urlin2u> linuxlalala, it's still on 10.04
<DrDigital> theadmin, E: Unable to locate package icedtea6
<theadmin> linuxlalala: You can still use gnome2 on Mint, they continued it's development
<theadmin> !find icedtea
<ubottu> Found: icedtea-6-jre-cacao, icedtea-6-jre-jamvm, icedtea-netx, icedtea-plugin, icedtea-7-jre-jamvm
<theadmin> DrDigital: Bah, it's "icedtea-plugin" now
<CharminTheMoose> I'm having a problem with a chroot natty install and initrd. A script that is supposed to drop me to a shell for debugging seemingly just loops constantly making the cpu hit the roof(am running this in a VM), but this doesn't happen when the plymouth splash screen is on.. Are the two related?
<linuxlalala> Is there a Mate package?
<theadmin> linuxlalala: Not for Ubuntu sadly
<linuxlalala> I can not even download the debian deb?
<theadmin> linuxlalala: Debian and Ubuntu never were compatible, so nope
<smegzor> theadmin: Thats the distro I'm having mouse trouble on.  I'm going to try the KDE Mint first as the 1 thing that really bugs me about Ubuntu is the move to look and feel like a Mac.
<linuxlalala> Then, it seems that I will install CentOS or Mint.
<zapbuzz> all i can say is my pc has a Foxconn mobo
<osmosis> just loaded up lxde for the first time. It didnt bring over my dual monitor config from gnome where the desktop is extended. Instead, the monitors are being mirrored now. How do I fix?
<theadmin> smegzor: Try Xubuntu, feels like gnome2 a lot
<linuxlalala> Ok, Ok.Just I just cant do my job in gnome3 and unity shell.
<theadmin> osmosis: You can try installing lxrandr and using that
<theadmin> linuxlalala: Try Xubuntu, it's almost identical to gnome2
<mukaibot> zapbuzz: sorry, I went away for a bit. What was the output from "man openchrome"
<CharminTheMoose> Or just use gnome2. I've never let the fact software is not being developed stop me from using it
<linuxlalala> How big is the ISO?
<osmosis> theadmin, lxrandr  shows both monitors and lets me change the resolution, but doesnt say anything about mirroring or not
<DrDigital> theadmin, thanks
<urlin2u> linuxlalala, you can look at the downloads if you want an exact size.
<theadmin> linuxlalala: About 700 meters like usual
<zapbuzz> which section? description? config?
<zapbuzz> i guess my pc is a mini tower pc
<zapbuzz> what do i need to make my exfat usb drive work with ubuntu
<cristian_c> Hi
<osmosis> so i looked at the login screen under the config wheel, and there is no gnome3 login option. how do I install it?
<cristian_c> I'm using Oneiric Ocelot 11.10, I purchased an asus WL-330gE. The device shields the connection to the router, unfortunately I have to first establish a direct connection to the router, and then the computer automatically snaps to a repeater. But if the PC tries to connect to the router via the repeater, it fails
<cristian_c> the network manager tries to connect several times, but it fails to connect. So I updated the firmware to the latest version, from version 2.0.1.9 to 2.0.2.0, but unfortunately the problem persists
<cristian_c> What can I do to solve the problem?
<osmosis> how do I change the position of the launcher tray?
<osmosis> is there a way to change the window manager so that it shows the full window when resizing, instead of just an outline?
<flowerpot> In Ubuntu, if I wanted to get the source of a given package, how would I/
<flowerpot> ?
<osmosis> flowerpot, dpkg -S   i think
<flowerpot> that does a search, it looks like
<osmosis> -L
<flowerpot> looks like I don't have source for the program i want.
<flowerpot> osmosis, that's a useful command though.  thanks!
<auronandace> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<pp7> name me a good linux hex editor
<Stanley00> !info ghex2 | pp7
<ubottu> pp7: Package ghex2 does not exist in oneiric
<Stanley00> !info ghex | pp7
<ubottu> pp7: ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (oneiric), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<`Abhijit> Hello. Am on ubuntu 10.04. Just installed updates for Firefox, which got me on FF 9.0.1. I want to revert back to 3.6.24. Any suggestions. Thanks
<pp7> Stanley00, thx, installing
<theadmin> `Abhijit: You can probably find it on releases.mozilla.org, other than that... get away from Firefox, it's evil
<Stanley00> pp7: np :D
<pp7> looks alot like Bless - Hex editor
<lightpriest> I'm trying to get my wifi working on thinkpad E320 (broadcom) but it looks like it's not recognized
<`Abhijit> thank you theadmin. what other browser would you suggest?
<ryankey> theadmin, why do you say it's evil? And if you are going to say that, at least recommend a different browser please?
<theadmin> `Abhijit: I use Chromium/Chrome
<`Abhijit> thank you
<theadmin> ryankey: It's evil because it eats a ton of memory, needs constant restarting and bothers you with advertising itself whenever you start a new profile
<theadmin> But that's just me
<makara> hi. How can I access the web interface on my modem, sitting behind my router. It used to be 192.168.1.1 but that's taken by the router now. I thought it would be the gateway address, but that isn't the case
<theadmin> makara: You prolly can assign an IP via the router's interface. Looking at connected devices might help.
<pp7> how do i fix this google-chrome/unity/nvidia driver bug?: http://imgur.com/vu5am
<theadmin> pp7: Does this always happen? On what pages? Which driver do you use, which Ubuntu version are you on?
<pp7> theadmin, happen frequently when i open a new page in google chrome, nvidia 290.10, ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> pp7: Hm I see... Have you tried alternative new tab pages? Some of them are actually awesome. Might help. If you need the standard one, well, I'd go and ask in #chromium-support
<pp7> theadmin, what u mean alternative new tab pages?
<theadmin> pp7: That happens on chrome://newtab, right?
<osmosis> need to know how to resize windows in realtime without the grey (orange) shadow frame, and how to move the unity launcher to the bottom of my screen.
<pp7> theadmin, hmm no
<theadmin> pp7: Oh, then it happens on any page?
<pp7> theadmin, but i can't really reproduce it at will
<theadmin> pp7: I see... Meh, then I suggest going to #chromium-support, doesn't really sound like an Ubuntu issue unless... you say it only happens in Unity?
<pp7> theadmin, usually happens when a page causes another tab to open
<pp7> theadmin, yea never happened to be before in previous ubuntu versions
<theadmin> pp7: I see, could you install some other lightweight DE and try there? I don't see the real need to keep using Unity
<theadmin> pp7: I suggest xfce
<pp7> theadmin, i prefer unity
<theadmin> pp7: mmmok, does it work in unity2d?
<pp7> dunno
<pp7> wouldn't use unity2d anyway
<theadmin> pp7: Either way, do "ubuntu-bug unity" and report it. Nothing we can really do to help
<theadmin> That's a problem to feed to the developers
<theadmin> I personally think Unity is good but not really ready to be given to general public yet... Too much of a work-in-progress state on it, imo
<grubbyone> how do I change my boot options on a liveUSB?
<theadmin> grubbyone: You can't really change anything on a liveUSB, any changes are wiped after reboot/shutdown. If you mean to change them for a single boot, then you have to hold Left Shift while GRUB is loading, then edit the kernel line like usual
<grubbyone> even with persistence?
<theadmin> grubbyone: Ah if you have persistence then you can change them the normal way (edit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub)
<theadmin> grubbyone: Should have said that first, details are important :D
<grubbyone> nice, didn't know where to find that
<grubbyone> thanks
<theadmin> grubbyone: np
<theadmin> grubbyone: Hint: the line you're looking for is GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT
<lightpriest> hey, I'm trying to make wifi working on my laptop (broadcom chip) but it's acting weird. It's like the module is not even loaded
<grubbyone> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?
<theadmin> grubbyone: Oh, yeah, that, sorry
<theadmin> grubbyone: I'm not used to Ubuntu's style of grub config handling honestly
<totesmuhgoats> lightpriest: do you need help loading the module?
<grubbyone> yeah unfortunately I still have no idea what I'm doing, long night of reading aheard
<grubbyone> ahead
<lightpriest> totesmuhgoats, I actually don't know what I need help with. The module is loaded, but NetworkManager doesn't even see any wireless cards
<theadmin> lightpriest: Can you run "iwlist wlan0 scan" and see if that returns anything?
<totesmuhgoats> ah, i don't know much about wireless
<beppe80> hello
<lightpriest> theadmin, iwconfig doesn't show any wireless extensions. this is the weird part. it's like wifi card doesn't exist (although lspci shows it)
<beppe80> I installed konqueror in Ubuntu 11.10: you can have it in Italian?
<theadmin> lightpriest: Meh sounds like you needzit to load the module, that's the only reason I can think of for it not appearing
<lightpriest> theadmin, the module is loaded (broadcom-wl/wl)
<lightpriest> theadmin, is there a way to load modules with debug (verbose) mode?
<theadmin> lightpriest: Ah wl... It has a strange bug -- it creates wireless interfaces as eth*, which makes networkmanager all confused. Can you "iwlist eth1 scan"?
<lightpriest> theadmin, all I have is lo and eth0 (which is really eth)
<theadmin> lightpriest: I see then, hm.
<ntr0py> Can i somehow disable/alter subpixel rendering in firefox 10? I have a BGR (not RGB) screen and fonts look very ugly.
<lightpriest> theadmin, I'm gonna try brcm80211 (not the wl ones)
<pk__> sometime back i set the grub screen time to 0 ..Now my comuter wont show grub screen..i have forgotton the password and now i am trying to reset the password through single user mode but dont know how to boot it in single user mode without having the grub screen..please hrlp
<theadmin> lightpriest: Can you do the following?: sudo rmmod b43 && sudo rmmod ssb && sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe wl
<osmosis> how do set ubuntu to resize the windows immediately instead of only resizing an outline
<theadmin> lightpriest: b43 and ssb conflict with wl sometimes
<osmosis> how do I move the app launcher to the bottom of my screen!?
<theadmin> osmosis: ccsm can do the second one and likely the first one too
<lightpriest> theadmin, all these (b43, ssb, etc.) are blacklisted and not loaded
<lightpriest> theadmin, I'll try the other OS driver
<theadmin> lightpriest: Ok... well, you may need to also modprobe lib80211 in case it doesn't automatically load when wl does
<arunkumar413> hi, i want to install android on my ubuntu 11.10. I've downloaded the android sdk and installed the sdk. Now i want to configure both of these to start developing android apps. Please help me how to configure
<makara> theadmin: its a linksys E3000 with DD-WRT. I don't see any setting for 'attached devices'
<arunkumar413> sorry. * installed the eclipse
<theadmin> makara: dd-wrt? I haz that too, just a sec, I'll look where it was. I'm *sure* it has that
<theadmin> makara: http://192.168.1.1/Status_Lan.asp - here you can find a list of all currently connected clients, you can probably figure out which is what
<osmosis> theadmin, good enough
<ntr0py> Can i somehow use the system-cairo library with firefox?
<ryankey> ntr0py, All I can find is to open firefox from the command line with --enable-cairo
<ryankey> Maybe that helps?
<almoxarife> !info googlizer
<ubottu> googlizer (source: googlizer): utility to search Google via your GNOME menu/panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<cJether> hello everybody
<ryankey> Hello
<cJether> I am a beijing man
<cJether> I am seeing the film The Social Network
<cJether> It's wonderful
<ntr0py> ryankey: Thanks, i also tried --enable-system-cairo, but unfortunately FF seems to be the only app which would not respect the gnome systemwide settings for font smoothing, so its unusable for me atm and i am forced to use chrome...
<cJether> chrome is good , i think
<llutz> +suuport+ cJether
<llutz> cJether: this is support-chan, pls join #ubuntu-offtopic
 * almoxarife has been forced to use chromium now for years
<ntr0py> cJether: it is, but for some scenarios the good old standard ff is still better
<almoxarife> cJether: or for real fun join ##politics
<ntr0py> chrome has massive problems with flash for example
<almoxarife> ntr0py: not so
<crizzy> like what problems?
<almoxarife> ntr0py: i would go so far as to say, 'not at all'
<cJether> Ask a simple question
<cJether> Which IRC Software do you use
<the^user> helther skelter ircsoftware
<cJether> pardon?
<ntr0py> it uses native gtk windows for flash, sometimes i have to reload 3 times to get youtube running and context menu would not me usable aside scrolling inside flash dont propagate to chromium
<almoxarife> cJether: quassel here, but the options are enormous
<the^user> aanvaard
<ntr0py> none of these problems arise in ff
<cJether> sorry i'm chinese but i cannot follow you
<__Alex_> Flash works great in Iceweasel, i report
<scientes> how do i install ubuntu arm in qemu-arm ?
<cJether> don't know
<scientes> i.e. where is the approiate cd image?
<ntr0py> i just want my ff usable
<cJether> which gui do you like better,gnome or kde?
<scientes> instead of these board-specific tar.gzs
<almoxarife> cJether: dont answer questions with a 'dont know'
<cJether> sorry
<__Alex_> scientes: Metalx1000 made a Video tutorial to install debian on qemu-arm, but ubuntu should be the same
<almoxarife> ntr0py: i have found chromium to be that usable FF we cant speak of
<__Alex_> scientes: There is no CD image, you have to load the kernel and the Initrd
<scientes> __Alex_, ok, i know how to do that
<scientes> where is the ubuntu installer download?
<scientes> in fact, i've done that before, a few years ago
<ntr0py> almoxarife, i DO use chromium most of the time, but on flash sites its just too buggy for me, so i would like ff (which runs fine except for the ugly fonts) to be usable as well.
<__Alex_> scientes: People at #ubuntu-arm sould help you
<almoxarife> ntr0py: that FF sounds buggy
<almoxarife> ntr0py: ok, is the font issue specific to FF only?
<shovell> a few years ago i had used a remote admin progrem and it had *box or something like that for a name
<almoxarife> ntr0py: would you humor me and pass me the link to a site where the 'flash' is buggy in chrome/ium?
<almoxarife> shovell: virtual(box)?
<cJether> tokyo?
<cJether> Oracle Virtual Box?
<shovell> hmm no i am thinking it was ebox
<cJether> what's ebox
<almoxarife> cJether: yes
<cJether> I have used Virtual Box, Virtual PC, and VmWare
<cJether> All of Three Virtual Machines.
<ntr0py> almoxarife: yes its only ff which seems to be bundled with its own (buggy) version of cairo, and youtube.com has the problems with flash in chromium
<__Alex_> cJether: You forgot qEmu
<cJether> qEmu
<ciao> hi
<cJether> what's thar
<cJether> that
<__Alex_> Emulator
<__Alex_> Virtual Machine
<ciao> emulator
<__Alex_> The one Virtualbox is based on
<cJether> whole name of qemu?
<rrs> My pbuilder doesn't seem to be honoring the APTCACHE value. Anyone can help?
<overclucker> !info qemu
<ubottu> qemu (source: qemu-kvm): dummy transitional package from qemu to qemu-kvm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.1+noroms-0ubuntu6.2 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<cJether> !info qemu
<overclucker> strange, i thought qemu-kvm was the package name for kqemu
<cJether> oh
<cJether> i am trying qemu
<almoxarife> rrs: tried asking the #apache guys/gals?
<cJether> qemu for windows?
<almoxarife> !info windows
<ubottu> Package windows does not exist in oneiric
<almoxarife> cJether: nope, wont work in ubuntu
<overclucker> qemu can be a bit slow. if your cpu supports kvm it's worth getting the qemu-kvm package, and running qemu with --enable-kvm
<cJether> can i use qemu in windows?
<iceroot> i have to shells open, both have LANG=de_DE.UTF-8, in the first shell i type "LANG=us_US.UTF-8" then i closed this shell, the second shell is giving "echo $LANG with de_DE.UTF-8" but now the programs there use english. i dont get why this second shell (never saw the us.US.UTF-8" is now using english
<__Alex_> cJether: http://homepage3.nifty.com/takeda-toshiya/
<__Alex_> Wait no, wrong link
<iceroot> sorry wrong channel, should be go to #bash
<overclucker> notsure how well vista7 does on it
<__Alex_> http://homepage3.nifty.com/takeda-toshiya/qemu/qemu-0.13.0-windows.zip
<scarleo> Is there a way to have Nautilus NOT shut down whenever I close a remote connection? I want it to fall back to home folder
<cJether> is it a video game
<cJether> wo.........
<almoxarife> scarleo: you started nautilus in a ssh session?
<imgx64> I reported a bug in Banshee two months ago (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=665356 ), but no one has responded. Can someone please confirm it or at least give me a workaround for the problem?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 665356 in general "Playing a "Music" track makes "Videos" playback stop moving to the next video" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<scarleo> almoxarife, no, but I have a ssh connection open, displaying the folders and then unmounting that ssh and nautilus closes
<scarleo> almoxarife, I expect it to fall back to something, not close
<almoxarife> scarleo: nautilus is opened within the ssh session? otherwise why would it close?
<theadmin> almoxarife: (s)he's using an sftp:// connection from Nautilus, which makes a pseudo-"device" appear in the left bar. If you unmount that device with the folder being currently open, nautilus will close itself
<theadmin> (which is a sane behaviour, in my opinion)
<scarleo> theadmin, sane? :) I still need nautilus, just not the ssh/sftp session
<scarleo> it's annoying
<imgx64> I find Nautilus inconsistent about that. When I unmount/eject a drive I'm currenlty in, it sometimes goes to the home folder and sometimes closes.
<theadmin> scarleo: Yeah, well, uh... Click "Home" in the left bar *before* unmounting?
<almoxarife> scarleo: never mind, one way to keep nautilus from closing yet being able to access remote via sftp is to install 'gigolo' and set it up to keep the session open and avail to navigate at .gvfs, worked for me
<scarleo> theadmin, like imgx64 says, it behaves different different times. Sometimes it even closes when I'm in home and closes a ssh session
<scarleo> and sometimes it falls back to home when I'm displaying the ssh session
<theadmin> scarleo: Huh... Well, I don't use nautilus myself so I dunno. Weird behaviour indeed
<almoxarife> scarleo: purge nautilus and re-install, freshen it up
<scarleo> almoxarife, yeah, I'll try that
<almoxarife> scarleo: and look at your syslog for anything obvious
<cJether> i have downloaded qemu
<ciao> !lista
<cJether> but i don't know how to use
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<scarleo> almoxarife, gonna try it in my 12.04 install if it's the same there, thanks
<cJether> is there a manual in chinese
<paolo> ciao
<almoxarife> scarleo: the issues may also be related to 12.04
<scarleo> almoxarife, I'm not in 12.04 now, I have it on another partition
<almoxarife> cJether: cant read chinese, would not know
<overclucker> cJether: qemu configures everything from the command line
<theadmin> cJether: Might want to try virtualbox, it has a much more obvious interface
<almoxarife> cJether: did you know that your ident(a link) comes up as a source of malware according to google?? yeah i looked, and you have lost your luster
<cJether> qemu is hard for me
<quietone> can anyone show how to file a bug report, about wiki.ubuntu.com? the help refers to apport, which I don't have as I don't use ubuntu anymore
<SteM> Hi, i've upgrated to 11.10 and i've lost the bookmarks on Firefox, any idea?
<theadmin> quietone: Add it manually to the Ubuntu project on LP
<cJether> my qemu is for windows
<quietone> theadmin, please provide a link, I am just going in circles
<theadmin> quietone: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<quietone> theadmin, thx. But I still don't see what to do.
<theadmin> quietone: There is a "report a bug" on the right
<lujo> 落日的余辉
<quietone> theadmin, yes, it sends me to a help page that is designed for ubuntu users
<theadmin> quietone: Just a second, please
<theadmin> quietone: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect -- use a URL like that
<rrs> almoxarife: What does it have to do with apache?
<SilentDrgn> What do you all think of the System76 laptops?
<bazhang> SilentDrgn, they come with ubuntu
<quietone> theadmin, tried that too. what would be the packagename for wiki.ubuntu.com?
<ajah> i recently updated my ubuntu when i move the cursor it prompts me back to log in screen
<SilentDrgn> I figured that part out.
<theadmin> quietone: Err... A bug on the wiki? That doesn't really make sense actually
<bazhang> SilentDrgn, need support? or just wish to chat
<SilentDrgn> I am looking at an Asus and the System76 Pangolin
<quietone> theadmin, yes the wiki has a bug. I receive notifications for a page that I am not subscribed to. I
<SilentDrgn> Trying to decide which route I should go. I can save money on the Asus and I like the battery life and specs are pretty nice. Is the System76 that much better with his direct support of Ubuntu?
<rere> hello
<Gentoo64> SilentDrgn, theyre not special in terms of saving money
<rere> Gentoo64: hey
<Gentoo64> hi
<quietone> theadmin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=89178be0fadd9186e99d5477a5c91fae&t=1885785
<SilentDrgn> Is Ubuntu pretty good with new laptops? Still new to Ubuntu.
<theadmin> quietone: Report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<Gentoo64> SilentDrgn, it should be
<Gentoo64> SilentDrgn, im not too up on laptops though
<SilentDrgn> Battery life is a big deal for me. Getting 4+ with my current laptop. Like to get at least the same.
<SilentDrgn> Its all good. Any info is great.
<AndroUser2> Hi all
<SteM> anyone had problems with the bookmark on Firefox on 11.10 ?
<gundy> anyone know of a good channel to get brctl support?
<gugurang> Anyone knows if Ubuntu has a support already for nVidia Optimus technology? I'm using Acer 4750G and when I activated both video cards (Intel & nVidia) my 11.04 would not switch properly
<arunkumar413> any one know how to install android sdk on ubuntu
<iceroot> gugurang: 12.04 should have it as it was introduced into linux-3.2
<iceroot> !ops | CanolaOil (pm spam)
<ubottu> CanolaOil (pm spam): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<SteM> arunkumar413: you havo to download the Linux package from android site
<gugurang> iceroot: thanks for the info...
<CanolaOil> oh stop your fucking lying iceroot
<iceroot> gugurang: its disabled in earlier versions because there is a memory-leak in the driver
<iceroot> CanolaOil: thanks for making the kick easier
<bazhang> CanolaOil, thats not acceptable here. please stop now
<CanolaOil> what isn't acceptable?
<CanolaOil> that iceroot is lying through his teeth?
<bazhang> CanolaOil, number one, your language
<arunkumar413> SteM: i downloaded the sdk and installed the eclipse. but i'm getting an error while installing adt plugin
<theadmin> CanolaOil: iceroot is a well-known and respected helper here, unlike you who I see for the first time. Who are we supposed to beleive more?
<SteM> arunkumar413: which error?
<SteM> arunkumar413: which eclipse?
<CanolaOil> he is my exboyfriend with a vendetta
<varikonniemi> hello, i am wondering why disk utility says my second hard drive is not big enough to expand my raid array, when it is exactly to the byte same size as my first hard disk?
<almoxarife> oh dear
<iceroot> theadmin: bazhang thx
<zsolt> hi there!got a dns problem.i can test with host,dig,nslookup www.domain but if try to ping returns unknown host
<bazhang> CanolaOil, thats the last warning. stay on topic
<zsolt> seems that bind9 configured well
<iceroot> bazhang: just do it (dont want to paste the whole pm here) also i cant message you
<almoxarife> i cant see what it is that this CanolaOil did on channel, ????, just me?
<almoxarife> prior to the mouthing
<iceroot> bazhang: almoxarife http://pastebin.com/FjsvtnCL
<almoxarife> iceroot: that a private conversation?
<iceroot> almoxarife: yes
<llutz> iceroot: i'd suggest http://scripts.irssi.org/html/whitelist.pl.html
<iceroot> almoxarife: pm spam
<CanolaOil> no
<CanolaOil> was a conversation about our relationship
<almoxarife> iceroot: may i suggest the ignore function?
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<iceroot> almoxarife: i prefer /kick over /ignore
<theadmin> zsolt: Certain domains may block pings
<theadmin> iceroot: /kick doesn't stop a person from pming you actually.
<iceroot> llutz: i dont think its a good idea because i am also using icq over irc/irssi
<llutz> theadmin: those won't returen " unknown host"
<iceroot> theadmin: but protection others here
<varikonniemi> lol, i did sudo mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sda and it worked
<varikonniemi> so something in disk utility is broken
<zsolt> looks like the dns resolution not works outside my virtual machine
<almoxarife> iceroot: i would suggest you use a filter akin to pidgins allow pm, if not on the list no pm-chat, cause otherwise every loon in the world will be wanting a chat
<iceroot> almoxarife: i will have a look at that topic
<alejandro> One question, what are the options in fstab for a SSD?
<almoxarife> iceroot: i have yet to figure out the same filter option in quassel, too bad for so far
<llutz> alejandro: "discard" but be warned, if you delete something you definetly won't get it back
<zsolt> any suggestions?this is a strange problem,and can't use mail system,because dns resolution not works
<iceroot> zsolt: what does your dns-setup looks like?
<iceroot> zsolt: local dns server?
<zsolt> yes
<iceroot> zsolt: you are hosting a own domain just with your dns?
<iceroot> zsolt: and want to send public mails with that?
<zsolt> it is a local network
<iceroot> zsolt: please give as a short and usefull overview about your setup
<zsolt> dns IN A 192.168.1.107
<zsolt> mail IN A 192.168.1.107
<zsolt> test. IN MX 10 mail.test.local
<Stava> how does mini carrots work?
<bazhang> Stava, pardon?
<Stava> baby carrots
<zsolt> everything is fine inside,but if i try to use it outside my vm there are errors like host not found
<Stava> how do they work
<bazhang> Stava, what does that have to do with ubuntu support
<theadmin> Stava: Same way as magnets. Nothing to discuss in #ubuntu though
<Peace> ss
<Stava> bazhang: apparently im in the wrong channel
<Gabi> everytime i try to do something in terminal like : ./install or anything else it says : bash: ./install: command not found
<Gabi> how can i fix it
<iceroot> Gabi: you cant fix it
<theadmin> Gabi: Is "install" marked executable? Is it really not a typo?
<iceroot> Gabi: ./install means to execute a file called install
<quietone> theadmin, thanks I had a go. When I clicked 'submit' I got a new page "Not allowed here. you don't have permission...." So, I am not sure it worked.
<Gabi> yes guys , i cannot execute
<iceroot> Gabi: ah yes check if it is executable (or if the file exists)
<iceroot> Gabi: chmod +x install
<Gabi> same
<Gabi> the file exits and is executable i think my ubuntu is messedup
<llutz> Gabi: "ls -l install"
<bazhang> Gabi, install what exactly
<bazhang> Gabi, and how often have you been going outside package management
<theadmin> Gabi: I would like to point out that "install", "Install", "InStAlL" and "INSTALL" are all *different* names. Linux is case-sensetive. You understand that?
<chroot> hi, how to uninstall nautilus in ubuntu 11.10?
<theadmin> chroot: err should come preinstalled
<theadmin> chroot: But if you removed it, then just apt-get install nautilus like usual
<chroot> theadmin, my  file manager dosen't work well, so i want to remove it and better be clean?
<chroot> can you do this ?
<chroot> install dosen't work.
<theadmin> chroot: wut? That didn't make any sense
<Gabi> bazhang i didnt too often
<Gabi> 2.6.26-2-686
<Gabi> how can i update ?
<bazhang> Gabi, and install what exactly? whats your version of ubuntu as well
<chroot> what, everytime when i open the file manager, the nautilus consume %100 cpu , it is really sick.
<Gabi> Ubuntu 10.04.3
<chroot> so i want to uninstall nautilus.
<Gabi>  LTS \n \l
<theadmin> chroot: Well try to install another file manager then. Some suggestions are spacefm, thunar, pcmanfm, mc
<theadmin> chroot: sudo apt-get install your_prefered_filemanager && sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<bazhang> Gabi, and this instance, what are you trying to install
<chroot> theadmin, and which file manager is better in your idea except the nautilus?
<theadmin> chroot: I use thunar myself
<chroot> and  is thunnar works well in ubuntu?
<theadmin> chroot: Sure.
<chroot> ok, i will install it.
<chroot> and theadmin what kind of ubuntu are you using?
<theadmin> chroot: I'm not an Ubuntu user at all, I use Arch.
<Digital_Lemon> how can i change my timezone for one user only?
<bazhang> Gabi, what are you trying to install in this instance
<theadmin> Digital_Lemon: You can try setting the TZ environment variable on user login
<chroot> theadmin,  i got a little confused about a question?
<theadmin> chroot: Huh?
<Digital_Lemon> where is that set...?
<theadmin> Digital_Lemon: Anywhere you prefer, just make sure it gets processed on user login
<chroot> i want  learn the Linux operating system, such as kernel, but ubuntu restrict people to do that.
<theadmin> chroot: Oh do they? I guess you are correct, but if you don't like Ubuntu, why not switch?
<chroot> this is the poblem
<DragonSlay> why isn't truecrpt not added to package manger?
<chroot> i dont know Arch is better than other
<theadmin> DragonSlay: The license forbids it
<chroot> theadmin, can you tell me what the advantages Arch have than other Linux ditro?
<theadmin> chroot: Heh well, this channel is for Ubuntu support only. If you want to continue this discussion, you're gonna have to PM me
<chroot> haha, yes, this is it1
<chroot> i will google.
<chroot> thanks anyway1
<DragonSlay> theadmin: so thats not gpl then, but still open source
<DragonSlay> what
<theadmin> DragonSlay: Yeah I think they have some weird license of their own. The thing is, the only valid way of distributing TrueCrypt is via their website. That's for security reasons, since outdated versions might have critical bugs and such
<DragonSlay> what's that line saying theadmin theborger,,,,,, ?
<DragonSlay> did you post that theadmin?
<quietone> I've submitted a bug report but it doesn't show up in the 'new' list. Is that normal?
<iceroot> DragonSlay: theadmin its not added to the repos because of legal issues in some countries (imo)
<Andy80> Hi
<theadmin> iceroot: Ah
<alejandro> fstab option, btrfs defaults, noatime, discard,ssd, right?
<mudkip> irc.iz-smart.net
<rrs> Any pbuilder experts that can help me with this problem: http://pastebin.com/vJPjGK2V ???
<Guekko> asas
<theadmin> rrs: We don't support Debian.
<rrs> theadmin: This is on Ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> rrs: orly? Then why is your apt-get connecting to ftp.debian.org and seeks packages in sid/main?
<theadmin> rrs: Actually, Ubuntu 12.04 is not supported here either... You need to go to #ubuntu+1 for that.
<rrs> Okay!! Thanks.
<biopyte> hi, this is rather unusal: is there a trick or ubuntu package that rotates output on a xterm? so,  instead from left to right, output is from bottom to top.
<bonhoeffer> how do i get restart whatever ssh-add belongs to
<bonhoeffer> i can't remove a key . . .
<bonhoeffer> i guess it is openssh
<bonhoeffer> that i need to restart
<biopyte> or ... is there a way to rotate a single window, but not the whole screen?
<digitalcrow> hello i need help !
<quietone> theadmin, thanks for your assistance
<digitalcrow> Help , ubuntu 11.10 64bit , I can't shutdown or restart my pc anymore !
<houdini_> Hello, can someone help me connect from a ubuntu machine to a freenas share folder?
<Promille> digitalcrow: can you be more specific? any error messages?
<houdini_> I am using a ubuntu machine and i want to access files on another machine on my network. I can not see the machine in Places. How do I set it up so that the files on the other machine are accessable
<Promille> houdini_: I assume the other pcs are window pc's?
<Promille> !samba | houdini_
<ubottu> houdini_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<houdini_> No it is FreeNas server. I can access the folder I want from other windows machines. I am trying to do the same from my ubuntu machine.
<Promille> houdini_: ah ok, sorry.
<digitalcrow> Help , ubuntu 11.10 64bit , I can't shutdown or restart my pc anymore !
<vooze> digitalcrow: sudo reboot?
<digitalcrow> nothing works
<digitalcrow> i just tried to pass reboot=bios setting to grub
<Promille> houdini_: Maby this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682767 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<digitalcrow> do you know what is going on?
<Promille> digitalcrow: open a terminal(alt+f2 + gnome-terminal) -> write sudo shutdown "now"
<Promille> digitalcrow: what happens then?
<Promille> digitalcrow: or sudo shutdown -r "now" ...
<Promille> guess it worked..
<digitalcrow> from terminal only
<VividRealityWork> Is it possible to use Kernel 2.6 drivers in Kernel 3.0?
<ye> hi
<digitalcrow> i dont know whats going on
<digitalcrow> can't shutdown my pc
<digitalcrow> or restart from the menu or lightdm
<Promille> digitalcrow: error messages?
<Promille> digitalcrow: and it did work from terminal?
<digitalcrow> it doesn't shutdown at all
<digitalcrow> it can reboot from terminal
<Stanley00> digitalcrow: me too, cant shutdown the graphical way, I just can only use command line
<digitalcrow> i was able to shutdown and reboot from graphical environment
<digitalcrow> for a long time
<Promille> digitalcrow: Stanley00 : What happens when you try then? Be as specific as possible. "It doesnt work" dont give guys alot to work with :)
<houdini_> It was Nautilus that I needed to install. All ok now. Thank you
<Stanley00> Promille: I dont know, it shows nothing :(
<digitalcrow> from graphical environment it brings the lightdm screen and thats all
<digitalcrow> from terminal its seems like it shutting down but then stucks
<Stanley00> Promille: but you can ignore me, i'm using 12.04, just help digitalcrow ;)
<Promille> digitalcrow: So you were not able to successfully restart from the terminal either?
<Promille> digitalcrow: If so, any error messages from terminal?
<digitalcrow> i can restart the pc form terminal
<digitalcrow> now
<Promille> digitalcrow: I suggest you make a thread about it at examply ubuntuforums.org, and include as much details at possible, but from the GUI-way and sudo shutdown -r "now" from terminal
<Promille> digitalcrow: Ok. It may be a bug with the GUI-way, or not all the killsignals are sent, so the OS waits till it gets all "OKs". Make a forum thread
<frybye> hi - hwinfo is showing 2.7gb Memory while afaik I have 3gb installed.. does it no show memory shared with grafics or something?
<Culiforge> Is it possible to copy installed programs from on install to another with rsync? Both installs are on the same system with the same 10.04. I've already rsync'd the home directory. Or is there a better way to accomplish this?
<gartral> frybye: you're coorect to a point, the system will reserve a chunk of memory at start for various things..
<frybye> gartral - and that reserved memory is now shown in the hwinfo report?
<jrib> Culiforge: just use apt on the other system to install what you want.  Or do you want to install all the same programs you've already installed on one system?
<gartral> frybye: It might not be, as hwinfo only reports what's accessable in userspace.
<Culiforge> jrib: the latter, I'm merely cloning a user and looking for ease of doing so
<frybye> e e e sorry now - was a typo was meant to be -not- ok then we are on the same page.. ;=)
<jrib> !clone | Culiforge
<ubottu> Culiforge: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gartral> jrib: I have a challenge for. If I want too remove all -dev packages from a system, what regex string would i use? *\-dev isn't doing it..
<Culiforge> jrib: would that command be used on the source install or the destination install?
<llutz> gartral: aptitude remove '~n-dev' ;)
<jrib> Culiforge: there's a command you use to generate the list (on the source) and a command to install the list (on the target)
<sweb> any ppa for last stable version of mysql ?
<jrib> gartral: .* for regex
<Culiforge> jrib: right, there in lies the problem... the source install is not bootable
<jrib> Culiforge: why?
<overclucker> Is it even safe to remove all -dev packages?
<orated_> Hello! What does hdXy and sdXy represent? How does installer name it and on what basis?
<Culiforge> jrib: installed an nvidia 8400gs and during the reboot to activate driver it borked something and made that install unbootable.. anything I've tried (searching forums, advice here, etc has been a dead end)
<Stanley00> orated_: hd is for IDE hard disk, and sd is for hard disk with SCSI, I think
<jrib> Culiforge: you can't get to recovery mode using the grub menu?
<Culiforge> jrib: nope, no command line joy at all
<gartral> jrib: AH.. ok thank you, now i know exactly how much space my dev packages are taking up.. 500 mb
<jrib> Culiforge: what happens exactly when you select rocevory mode?
<Culiforge> jrib: same as with normal.. I get the "big ugly bootsplash" and it hangs with a "please wait, loading..." message
<jrib> Culiforge: boot a live cd and chroot to the install then
<orated_> Ok thanks Stanley00
<Culiforge> jrib: I think i'm a bit green for that unless you're willing to help :)
<Stanley00> orated_: you are welcome ;)
<jrib> !chroot | Culiforge
<ubottu> Culiforge: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<jrib> Culiforge: you're able to boot a live cd?
<Culiforge> jrib: yes, I am
<Kartagis> hi. my sound applet has disappeared. help me?
<jrib> Culiforge: once you boot the live cd, just open a shell and type: sudo chroot /path/to/where/your/install/root/is/mounted
<ryankey> Kartagis, 11.10?
<Culiforge> jrib: what would be a general example of what "/path/to/where/your/install/root/is/mounted" looks like... name-wise
<jrib> Culiforge: /media/whatever
<BigWill> comment aller sur le tchat français ?
<Kartagis> ryankey: yes
<jrib> !fr | BigWill
<ubottu> BigWill: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<overclucker> aptitude search '~i~M-dev' show there being a more than a few automaaticall installed -dev packages
<Culiforge> jrib: ah, so the mount point of the live media? or deeper
<jrib> Culiforge: the mount point of your install
<jrib> Culiforge: where your / for the install is mounted when you boot up the live cd
<bytesofbinary> how do I edit the boot menu in ubuntu? Can anyone tell me which file I need to edit?
<jrib> !grub | bytesofbinary
<ubottu> bytesofbinary: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Culiforge> jrib: ok, great.. I'll run with that.. and be back when I get lost :)
<Culiforge> jrib: thank you
<qwertz1111> my ubuntu sits at 100% cpu load and warms!
<ryankey> Kartagis, did you do anything before it disappeared?
<Kartagis> ryankey: if I remember correctly, my sound had gone too and I changed hardware options in the sound properties to get it back
<varun06> I have installed marlin file explorer, it is not working, I am getting error for libunity.so.6
<bs> what is the best mp4 player
<bs> mp3*
<ryankey> Hmmm... if it's just the unity panel messing up, you can try reinstalling indicator-sound using apt-get (purge and then install), then killall unity-panel-service
<r3d0ctob3r> bs banshee is good
<namoamitabuddha> Is there anyone know why when I first start up my PC, the network cannot be used.
<bs> r3d0ctob3r, i dont like it
<r3d0ctob3r> namoamitabuddha what's going on when you type "ifconfig" ?
<vto> Hello, how can i make a image of a running ubuntu (using lvm2) that could be use to be executed in a virtual machine software like vmware?
<namoamitabuddha> r3d0ctob3r: The network is connected, but I cannot browse the internet.
<r3d0ctob3r> ping google.fr ?
<dragonballz> ciao a tutti
<dragonballz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gartral> argh
<r3d0ctob3r> bs >> do you want a iTunes like ?
<namoamitabuddha> r3d0ctob3r: cannot. the problem happens only I first startup the computer. the problem might be solved after rebooting.
<qwertz1111> is thwew  A WAy to reduce memiru cconsumption on Ubunru??
<gartral> I'm beginning too think that the devs that sign up for the humble bundle don't test games at all
<gartral> qwertz1111: ouch...
<r3d0ctob3r> It's strange. How often it happen ? Every day ?
<bs> r3d0ctob3r, i want some thing lite like winamp or something like that
<namoamitabuddha> r3d0ctob3r: I don't know exactly. But It often happens. And it might also happen after resuming from suspend (I seldom suspend the pc, but it happened once).
<gartral> bs: what? you want something like winamp? like the milkdrop visuals?
<bs> r3d0ctob3r, yes
<r3d0ctob3r> ok bs
<r3d0ctob3r> french website, but you'll recognize ;)
<r3d0ctob3r> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lecteur_audio#les_winamp-like_vieux_winamp
<bs> r3d0ctob3r, by the way do you have any clue how to run paltalk 10 on ubuntu 11.10
<r3d0ctob3r> The first sentence says that "these sofware seems to be like the old-winamp. They are supposed to listen to musics, not to manage your music like you do on itunes
<r3d0ctob3r> bs i dont know this software, did you ask google ?
<namoamitabuddha> Francias
<bs> r3d0ctob3r, yes but it talk about old versions
<r3d0ctob3r> I dont know how is the current version of winamp
<r3d0ctob3r> else, maybe you can try Amarok ? sudo apt-get install amarok
<qwertz1111> how to reduce memory consumption in ubuntu?
<qwertz1111> how ro hold a pckage in ubuntu?
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: aptitude hold
<r3d0ctob3r> namomitabuddha yes i am. I dunno why it happens. Are you link with your modem/livebox by ethernet or wifi ?
<zykotick9> bs: audacious is like winamp
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Culiforge> jrib: one more thing before I plunge into the darkness, once I chroot to the install media.. what's my course of action?
<bs> zykotick9, ok thanks
<r3d0ctob3r> Next time it happens, try "dhclient", it allows your computer to ask your livebox to get an IP (192.168.0.*)
<qwertz1111> i hae no PTUTUDE
<namoamitabuddha> r3d0ctob3r: wifi
<namoamitabuddha> r3d0ctob3r: wicd is a frontend of dhcpcd or dhclient.
<qwertz1111> how to hold package manually?
<r3d0ctob3r> Did you ever try wicd ?
<namoamitabuddha> r3d0ctob3r: It is stranger that when I reconnect the links by wicd, it can work for some seconds but eventually it cannot work.
<mongy> anyone good with openvpn?  I have it installed and setup, iptables setup for forwarding etc, it connects, gets an ip, can ping vpn server, can ping 8.8.8.8 and www.google.com but cant get firefox to load up any page.
<qwertz1111> how to hold package manually?
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: Read Debian-Reference
<qwertz1111> read what?
<theadmin> qwertz1111: echo "packagename hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<r3d0ctob3r> I suppose when you suspended ya PC the start it, your PC doesnt launch some services used for wifi
<zykotick9> !pin | qwertz1111
<ubottu> qwertz1111: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html
<gothikon85> hi guys
<qwertz1111> oh lol it worked
<gothikon85> I need a hint please about a mounted drive that is reported as full....but it isn't ... I'm using that drive as a destination for automated backups in a network
<gothikon85> did anyone had this issue before ?
<bs> thunderbird download the whole message from my hotmail and that take long time how can i configure it to just download the message i want to open..and why it make my old messages as unread
<gothikon85> df shows 100% used disk space.... how can it be.... I've deleted a bunch of stuff from the drive, rebooted the server...and still disk full
<qwertz1111> bs it's not c..pzilla support channel
<zykotick9> gothikon85: check if the inodes or full "df -i"
<namoamitabuddha> IMAP or POP3?
<iceroot> gothikon85: trash?
<iceroot> gothikon85: when deleting through a gui it goes into trash
<namoamitabuddha> gothikon85: what filesystem?
<qwertz1111> how to reduce ubuntu mmemory consumption
<gothikon85> zykotick9: Hi, df -i reports 1% used inods on all present drives
<bs> qwertz1111, what is the right channel
<iceroot> qwertz1111: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<gothikon85> iceroot: I'm not using X....only CLI....
<namoamitabuddha> gothikon85: which filesystem?
<gothikon85> namoamitabudha: guys... sorry about this.... I've just realise this isn't ubuntu....is cent os kernel 2.6.18 (I think 5.x)
<gothikon85> I'll go on centos channel, sorry about this and thank you
<dr_willis> gothikon85:  well the fundamentals should still apply.  ;)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Doesn't mean we can support that OS here.
<namoamitabuddha> gothikon85: Only ubuntu has the problem?
<dr_willis> gothikon85:  use some find/script to deterine whats taking up all the space. I was about to google one for ya
<arakno> hallo pple: how can i resize desktop grid for icons so that icons get placed on half screen..?
<gothikon85> dr_willis: well should be the same concept...but also the channel policy .... you know.... + yes I did search the google....and got stucked....that's why I've installed pidging and enter the chan....
<qwertz1111> i can run destop but it in several minutes dies at 100% cpu
<dafox> sorry, got disconnected (poor wireless). Did I miss anyone's reply to my question about font rendering?
<qwertz1111> how to fix it\
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: It might be a kernel bug.
<gothikon85> hmm....centos channel .... can't send my text to channel..... I have to register.... pffff....this is a new one
<qwertz1111> and ubuntu reaLLY sucks at multitasking
<dr_willis> qwertz1111:  it multitasks just as good as any other disrto.
<qwertz1111> when this happens i have to maake hard reset
<qwertz1111> because no keys work at time
<dr_willis> system crashing is a crashing system..
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: SysRq works
<dr_willis> You could ssh in from another box and try to determine whats sucking down the system
<qwertz1111> i don\t know how to press sysrq
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: Alt + PrtSc
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Kartagis> ryankey: well? any word for me?
<qwertz1111> alt+fn+del?
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-sysreq-SOMTHING can help get out of hung systems also.. but i forget the magic key combos
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f# normally gets to the consoles.
<qwertz1111> you mean alt-ctrl-fn-del?
<namoamitabuddha> dr_willis: C-A-Backspace is normally canceled by the new version of Xorg.
<dr_willis> qwertz1111:  never needed the del key..
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Audacity: Clicking  Welcome at Audacity > How to Get Help > Quick Help does not produce any reaction. How to install »Quick Help« locally?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: I lost my sound applet. can you help me get it back?
<dr_willis> namoamitabuddha:  thats why i gave the url to reneable it. :)
<qwertz1111> sysrq is a del key in fn shift state
<arakno> i use transparency terminals all over, but i get icons on the view.. I want to limit the area of the desktop where icons are put
<dr_willis> qwertz1111:  not on my keyboard..
<ryankey> Kartagis, I said earlier that it might be a panel bug. It could help to reinstall the sound indicator using sudo apt-get purge indicator-sound and sudo apt-get install indicator-sound, then to killall unity-panel-service
<namoamitabuddha> dr_willis: SysRq works.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  is sound working?
<namoamitabuddha> dr_willis: OOM Killer.
<theadmin> Alt-SysRQ-K can normally be used to restart X
<qwertz1111> the most funny is when you switch consoles but cannot log in because of login timeout
<dr_willis> I use the sysreq stuff so rarely i never can rember the Keys.
<Kartagis> ryankey: sorry, I didn't see it, because the client didn't highlight me
<namoamitabuddha> yes, saK can restart X
<Kartagis> dr_willis: yes
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: I know.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  using unity? or gnome-shell?
<dmtarmey> hello can anyone help me with an issue with virtual box im running xp on linux but the vbox isnt loaded xp it is stuck in welcome screen and flashing
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: I know what you mean.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Just remember that raising skinny elephants is utterly boring
<dr_willis> I tend to just ssh in and restart stuff ;)
<dr_willis> android phone = ssh terminal in my pocket.
<arakno> dmtarmey: how vbox isnt loaded?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: unity I guess, oneiric here
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: I don't accurately know the problem but I know that there's a memory-management bug in kernel for a long time.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Heh I know what you mean, that doesn't always work though
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: SysRq + f works.
<dmtarmey> the load up screen with vbox on but dosnt load windows its just flashing
<arakno> dmtarmey: try installing ubuntu in virtualbox
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: First, check: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Kartagis> heh, it's back thanks ryankey. apparently indicator-sound had been purged before somehow
<arakno> dmtarmey: if everything works, its windowsrelated
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  magic. :)
<dmtarmey> it was working fine until i installed wireless driver and shut down windows but then windows crashed so i had to shut it down
<ryankey> Kartagis, Oops. That'll do it. You're welcome
<dr_willis> you innstalled a wireless driver on XP in vbox?
<arakno> dmtarmey: this is ubuntu, at virtualbox they'll sure be more specific
<dmtarmey> there is no one at virtualbox
<qwertz1111> it's "1"
<arakno> dmtarmey: sure?.. i found quite some folks there..
<dmtarmey> ok ill try there again
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: When your system froze, try Alt + PrtSc + f. It kills the process which is out of memory.
<namoamitabuddha> qwertz1111: It is called "OOM-Killer"
<dr_willis> getting where i see a lot of keyboards make it hard to actually use the  Sysreq/Print Screen key. Just noticed this one dosent even say 'sysreq' on it.
<dr_willis> gotta use fn-home to even use Print Screen.
<qwertz1111> fn-insert here
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Audacity: Clicking  Welcome at Audacity > How to Get Help > Quick Help does not produce any reaction. How to install »Quick Help« locally?
<dr_willis> so i think id have to do alt-ctrl-fn-stand-on-myhead-printscreen :)
<LigH> Greetings.
<_Ethan_> uep!
<_Ethan_> Does it worth to install ubuntu 64 bit for a 2.4Ghz quad (i think q6600)
<bullgard4> _Ethan_: Yes.
<_Ethan_> i´d like to know, in general terms, differences in performance.
<dafox> does ubuntu still use the file /etc/fonts/local.conf? It seems to be ignored, and it's not included by e.g. /etc/fonts/fonts.conf ?
<auronandace> _Ethan_: if you can install 64bit, it's almost always best to install 64bit
<_Ethan_> auronandace i´d like to bencharmk it, any command or programm?
<namoamitabuddha> dafox: don't use.
<LigH> I don't get weather and temperature values for my location I set up in the scheduler in Gnome Classic. Is my location too far away from the next supported location, regarding its coordinates?
<auronandace> _Ethan_: sorry, iv'e never run any benchmarks
<_Ethan_> and, is it possible to install ubuntu 64 "over" ubuntu 32, to not to do more partitions
<theadmin> _Ethan_: No, it's not
<_Ethan_> oh :
<_Ethan_> (
<theadmin> _Ethan_: That is, you have to reinstall.
<theadmin> _Ethan_: You can't "upgrade" to 64-bit or something
<dafox> namoamitabuddha: why not, and what is the recommended way to enable the lcflegacy filter for freetype/fontconfig?
<_Ethan_> yes, that's what i mean, but would be my programms conserved?
<_Ethan_> ok
<namoamitabuddha> dafox: If local, create $HOME/.fonts.conf
<_Ethan_> i didnt read "cant" xD
<zykotick9> _Ethan_: using 64bit or 32bit depends more on the ammount of memory you have then anything else, if you have 4GB or more, use 64bit (i actually use 64bit whenever CPU supports, but on my EEE with 1GB RAM it's foolish really)
<dafox> namoamitabuddha: system wide please
<_Ethan_> i have 4 gb yes
<namoamitabuddha> dafox: If global, write a new file in /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<dafox> namoamitabuddha: and if I put it in .fonts.conf, it should have the same effect as local.conf in terms of priority
<_Ethan_> zykotick9 what is your EEE ?
<varun06> I have installed Marlin, can I remove nautilus?
<namoamitabuddha> dafox: see /etc/fonts/conf.d/README
<zykotick9> _Ethan_: Asus EEEpc Netbook
<_Ethan_> ok
<killown> I can't install unity 5.2, I have unity-team ppa here and I did apt-get update, but when I try dist-upgrade it throws the old one unity_4.28.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb, do anyone  why I cant install unity 5.2?
<_Ethan_> also i am considering to buy a laptop
<_Ethan_> to have ubuntu and windows installed
<_Ethan_> maybe asus is a good choice, i saw not very expensive models...
<varun06> can I remove nautilus
<bs> how can i mount iso file?
<namoamitabuddha> bs: mount -o loop
<zykotick9> !iso | bs
<ubottu> bs: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<auronandace> _Ethan_: thinkpads are awesome but stay away from hybrid graphics
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dafox> namoamitabuddha: changes should take effect for newly launched applications, right? I've added a 'ln -s ../local.conf 99-enforce-local.conf' to the conf.d directory, but it is still not rendering text the way I want. I've taken the local.conf of my other laptop (gentoo) which is working btw.
<varun06> can I remove nautilus without any side effects on Ubuntu 11.10
<LigH> Is there a map of supported weather locations available (for Europe, Germany)?
<Sirijus> hello
<killown> I need know how install unity 5.2 on oneric
<auronandace> varun06: it will likely break unity or gnome
<Sirijus> is there any irc client that supports tcl besides xchat?
<varun06> ohhkkk
<auronandace> killown: ppas aren't supported here, contact the ppa author
<_Ethan_> btw, i am reading that sometimes upgrading to 64 only allows managmente of bigger variables
<_Ethan_> (in the case o matlab)
<_Ethan_> and not an increase in the speed.
<_Ethan_> *increment
<bs> i got this error when i try to mount No such file or directory
<bs> this is what i wrote pzilla
<bs> sudo mount -o loop addonia-xplane10a media/EC2C32162C31DC70
<qwertz1111> how to s
<auronandace> _Ethan_: essentially the only reason to not use 64bit on a 64bit processor is if you absolutely need compatibility with 32bit (not many apps are like that)
<qwertz1111> *use scrollbars in ubuntu?
<qwertz1111> wrong
<qwertz1111> most of 64bit software is terribly buggy
<theadmin> qwertz1111: lolwut? When are you from, 2000?
<theadmin> qwertz1111: If you have no idea what you're talking about, don't.
<qwertz1111> i have 64bit
<stefano__> i have problem to install dwl-2100ap (access point d-link)
<qwertz1111> i have 32 too and can compare
<auronandace> qwertz1111: i've used 64bit for years, hardly buggy in my experience
<bs> zykotick9, i got this error No such file or directory
<auronandace> qwertz1111: theres almost no difference
<_Ethan_> auronandace yes
<_Ethan_> do you have 64 bits installed?
<auronandace> _Ethan_: yes
<qwertz1111> how to put scrollbars back to have thickness and arroes?
<mintman> found it based on debian zorin os is a look alike for linux to windows..
<MystKid> hello guys i jsut updated to ubuntu 10.0 build1 and its crashing. how can i downgrade it
<zykotick9> bs: there are several issues with the command you tried...  someone else can help you.  Good luck.
<auronandace> MystKid: what do you mean by "ubuntu 10.0 build1"
<nirjhor> using 11.10 32 bit on an asus k40IJ laptop, my screen brightness is not working with fn keys
<MystKid> firwfox i ment sorry
<MystKid> firefox 10.0 build 1
<MystKid> is crashing
<nirjhor> and there is no xorg.conf file on /etc/X11/
<dr_willis> i can honestly say - ive rarely had any issues that were 64bit related..
<auronandace> !ppa | MystKid
<ubottu> MystKid: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<LjL> qwertz1111: bunch of howtos say you need to "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" inside /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<MystKid> i cant risk
<dr_willis> qwertz1111:  the webupd8 blog site has a unity tweaking guide that tells how to go back to the old scrollbar way
<_Ethan_> which laptop would you recommend ? im thinking about a budget of no more than 700 euros
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | MystKid
<ubottu> MystKid: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<photon> hi. does Ubuntu already support 3D video files?
<icarious> Windows is better than Ubuntu
<LjL> !ot | icarious
<ubottu> icarious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nirjhor> somebody give me a tips on what to do
<mintman> icarious: lol why?
<dr_willis> _Ethan_:  check out the various laptop review sites. id suggest avoiding one that has that fancy 'dual gpu' stuff. or that just came out this month.
<auronandace> _Ethan_: thinkpads are awesome
<icarious> no.. it should support windows related questions. as it is a noob friendly distro anyways
<zykotick9> nirjhor: on my Asus EEE, i have to add acpi_osi=Linux to my kernel line to get brightness working
<qwertz1111> what file again?
<dmtarmey> hi does anyone know if ubuntu has a system for rolling backs changes you make that damage the system link suse has
<auronandace> icarious: go troll elsewhere
<LjL> icarious: but it doesn't. so please keep it about Ubuntu.
<icarious> mintman: windows respects the EULA.. i love proprietary software
<nirjhor> zykotick9: how did you do that?
<dr_willis> dmtarmey:  changes 'you' make as in what cahnges?
<qwertz1111> to change setting in which file?
<dmtarmey> any changes like windows has and suse has a system to
<zykotick9> nirjhor: try adapting the nomodeset instructions with the acpi_osi=Linux instead
<mintman> icarious: what windows based question do u have... It costs money linux is free. tell me again why windows is better. ???
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | nirjhor
<ubottu> nirjhor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_Ethan_> auronandace i havent heard about them
<dr_willis> dmtarmey:  theres no 'restore point' system that ive ever noticed.
<LjL> mintman: he's gone. please keep this channel on-topic, discussing whether Windows or Ubuntu is better is not.
<can-o-worms> hey guys, can someone please tell me why nmap would say this -> 6000/tcp open  X11     (access denied), when i know it needs to say this -> 6000/tcp open  X11     X.Org (open)
<mintman> LjL: ok
<auronandace> _Ethan_: read some reviews
<dmtarmey> ok cheers
<auronandace> _Ethan_: i have a t61 and a t510, works like a dream
<qwertz1111> mintman: because windows doesn't lock up after 15 minutes of GUI work
<_Ethan_> yes, i am reading right now :)
<auronandace> _Ethan_: even my old t40 is still running (my only 32bit machine left)
<mintman> qwertz1111: what? sure ur using ubuntu?
<_Ethan_> but they are not common in shops
<_Ethan_> you know, i have a toshiba 8086 from 1985
<_Ethan_> laptop
<_Ethan_> from my father
<_Ethan_> incredible!
<FloodBot1> _Ethan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qwertz1111> mintman: you may read channel log for details
<auronandace> _Ethan_: i've bought all my thinkpads from ebay, secondhand
<mintman> qwertz1111: look just got here. been using linux since 1994 never had gui lock up on me or even linux crash without me expermenting.
<qwertz1111> can someone post the method of changing scrollbars again?
<dr_willis> auronandace:  you like that red joy-mouse thing they have? :) i never could get the feel for them
<LjL> qwertz1111: bunch of howtos say you need to "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" inside /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<mintman> qwertz1111: are u using unity?
<dr_willis> qwertz1111:   the webupd8 blog site has a extensive page on unity tweaks that cover that tip LjL  posted. You can disable it for just one app via that method i belive. System wide theres that way, or other ways to do it.
<auronandace> dr_willis: i've always used a usb mouse with them (essentially use thinkpads as desktop replacements)
<dr_willis> auronandace:  my last laptop weighed more then many desktops. :)
<qwertz1111> dr_willis: check my irc client, the last thing i want to is browse internet
<mintman> qwertz1111: Try linux mint 12 or cinnamon which is not supported by ubunut
<mintman> ops ubuntu
<gartral> mintman: what is ubunut? :P
 * gartral is now hungry, bored, and tired
<dInGd0nG> i want networkmanager 0.9 and modemmanager 0.5 to be backported to lucid.
<mintman> u could try Zorin Os based on debian looks like windows to me
<LjL> dInGd0nG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports#Requesting_a_Backport
 * qwertz1111 thinks that many distros diffent only in themes are crap
<LjL> how about moving the alternative distros discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<asdfss> i installed ubuntu but it doesn't work
<auronandace> !doesntwork | asdfss
<ubottu> asdfss: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dr_willis> and i was about to mention Fluffy Linux with the Pink Theme! :)
<mintman> qwertz1111: stop with hate that is not good ubuntu is a linux distro, maybe a bit to much for a first time windows user it has a learning curve.
<asdfss> i installed it with wubi
<dr_willis> asdfss:  installed a full install or wubi install?  what does it do exactly? grub menu? logon screen...
<asdfss> and when i choose ubuntu it gives me a black screen
<asdfss> i've got an acer aspire one
<dr_willis> asdfss:  whats your video chipset? You may want to try out the nomodeset option.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | asdfss
<ubottu> asdfss: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<FCR2012> Ubuntu ROCKS
<asdfss> how do i install it with wubi
<qwertz1111> why my consoles have VGA resolution?
<FCR2012> Asdf
<FCR2012> You are using windows seven ?
<asdfss> yes
<asdfss> currently typing from it
<FCR2012> qwertz are you using vga cable ?
<FCR2012> asdf search on google
<LjL> dInGd0nG: i think not
<dafox> ok, why is the /etc/fonts/ directory completely ignored? I've just replaced the whole directory with the /etc/fonts directory of my gentoo system, and still my fonts look like blurry crap
<LjL> FCR2012: "search on google" is not useful help
<FCR2012> "how to install linux in windows 7" search that
<FCR2012> It will help you
<asdfss> i searched
<asdfss> it says cd
<FCR2012> or listen to me :P
<asdfss> usb
<asdfss> wubi
<Barbariandude> Hey guys. If I copy everything (root and upwards) to an external hard disk, then after wiping the disk/installing another OS/doing random stuff, could I put all that data back on the disk and do boot-repair to get it working again?
<FCR2012> Asdf burn ubuntu image on cd
<qwertz1111> wubi works until first update
<FCR2012> Yup
<asdfss> it's a netbook no cd possible
<asdfss> acer aspire one
<FCR2012> I didn’t  use wubi
<dr_willis> Barbariandude:  it may take some effort.  and not just a simple 'drag/drop copy'
<Barbariandude> asdfss, you can use USB though
<FCR2012> i did make the Boot install
<qwertz1111> how to change fullscreen console resoltion?
<reCAPTCHA> Hey, I've got an issue. I keep getting a dependancy error, but as far as I know I have the package already installed. Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ia32-libs (>= 20080808)
<CharminTheMoose> Barbariandude, yes, you can. Just remember to re-install grub on the MBR.
<dr_willis> Barbariandude:  you could image your current install, then restore it.
<FCR2012> I make 4 gbs of swap
<asdfss> i tried but the bios doesn't let me boot through usb
<LjL> Barbariandude: more or less... but you should be careful how you copy stuff, like, avoid copying /sys and /proc. cp has an option to not cross filesystem boundaries.
<FCR2012> and 27 gb of linux
<Barbariandude> dr_willis, I'll look into imaging then, thanks
<reCAPTCHA> Synaptic tells me I have ia32-libs installed already.
<FCR2012> HOLY CRAP
<CharminTheMoose> On a related note, does cp -a / work perfectly for copying (unmounted) systems?
<qwertz1111> !lang
<FCR2012> Asdf
<FCR2012> how much mem of ram you have
<LjL> dInGd0nG: you need to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools" and then run "requestbackports" from a terminal
<asdfss> i have 1 gb
<FCR2012> So
<dafox> CharminTheMoose: depends, you lose permission and ownership
<FCR2012> burn cd image asdf
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: copying *unmounted* filesystems?
<dafox> I think
<FCR2012> boot with that cd
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10] Audacity: Clicking  Welcome at Audacity > How to Get Help > Quick Help does not produce any reaction. How to install »Quick Help« locally?
<asdfss> its a NETBOOK
<CharminTheMoose> dafox, I thought cp -a kept perms and such?
<asdfss> no cd port
<FCR2012> and put 1 gb of swap
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dafox> CharminTheMoose: yes, I think it does, I was too quick with anwering. sorry :)
<CharminTheMoose> LjL, my bad. lets make that non-currently-/ systems. =)
<FCR2012> I have to be a minut afk
<dengyz> exit
<zapbuzz> hello does ubuntu 11.10 have opengl built in?
<FCR2012> yes i think
<LjL> dInGd0nG: i'm afraid that's the only way at the moment
<dr_willis> zapbuzz:  yes it should. also depends on your video chipset/driver if its actually used
<FCR2012> i am not using ubuntu 2d
<zapbuzz> its says unknown
<zenon> hello, what is query and manipulate user account information accountservice up date for?
<asdfss> could it be that there is no possible way to install ubuntu in acer aspire one?
<FCR2012> I do have a great pc
<LjL> asdfss: it is possible, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<qwertz1111> how to change fullscreen console resoltion?
<CharminTheMoose> asdfss, it is possible to boot from a USB stick
<Ycarene> What's the name of the application that lets me set up my proprietary nvidia drivers?
<FCR2012> that support Unity normally
<LjL> Ycarene: yockey
<LjL> Ycarene: jockey
<FCR2012> My pc is a bit Awesome
<Deckard_25_> hi, is there any way to set ondemand CPU governor for default? the performance one is being set automatically from some reason
<FCR2012> ....
<FCR2012> Intel i3 can support 64 bit ?
<asdfss> LjL it says that D255 only can install 9.10
<iceroot> FCR2012: yes
<asdfss> 9.04*
<FCR2012> @iceroot thanks
<asdfss> how do i install 9.04 with wubi?
<LjL> asdfss: i see, though i'm still tempted to believe it should work. have you already tried that "nomodeset" option?
<FCR2012> i will do that next time i install linux
<asdfss> yes i googled it before coming here and hasn't worked either
<FCR2012> asdf
<mintman> Deckard_25_: I'll bit haven'
<FCR2012> asdf can install the 10.10 ver isn't guys ?
<asdfss> i've got 2 computers more and i have been able to install ubuntu to them
<kwtm2> Is there a deadline beyond which version upgrades to common software packages are no longer backported to LTS versions?  I'm trying to figure out how to get Vim 7.3 to the current LTS Ubuntu (current is Vim 7.2)
<mintman> Deckard_25_: haven't seen a question on governing cpu since back in ubuntu 9.04.  Short answer is no and if you have limited resources use a lubuntu or crunchbang or bohdi or small damm linux or puppy linux.
<FCR2012> Asdf
<LjL> asdfss: are you really sure you can't boot from USB? it's possible you have to press F8 or something while the BIOS boots, in order to select the boot device. i'm saying this because i think a real installation is preferrable to Wubi.
<zenon> ah ignorance is bliss =/
<FCR2012> LjL yeah
<FCR2012> I did that
<Deckard_25_> mintman: it worked ok, but it must be some updates that broken this
<asdfss> yes i went to advanced seetings in bios
<FCR2012> but instead
<asdfss> i choosed primary boot usb
<asdfss> but doesn't work either
<FCR2012> of usb i put a cd in primary
<Deckard_25_> mintman: I can do: echo ondemand > .... and this works
<LjL> kwtm2: normally, you don't get updates in the first place. only those for security fixes or fixes to serious bugs (until End Of Life). there is the "backports" repository, but it doesn't contain all packages, only those that people request.
<asdfss> cannot choose cd
<FCR2012> Windows don't
<FCR2012> LjL you are kinda a Ubuntu genius to me
<mintman> Deckard_25_:  aware of limiting cpu, u would have to do a script in order to run this every time.
<zenon> hello, would I be more secure not installing query and manipulate user account information accountservice up date?
<LjL> i've just used it for some years, there's many more things i don't know than ones i know about it, FCR2012
<qwertz1111> how to change fullscreen console resoltion?
<Deckard_25_> mintman: right, I'll probably do that
<FCR2012> LjL i started using linux ubunto because of my brother
<kwtm2> LjL: Thx for info.  Backports is something that is not installed by default, and that I would have to enable myself?  Could you point me to where I could find backports?  I'm sure someone has requested vim 7.3
<Deckard_25_> mintman: thanks, bye
<asdfss> could this be a problem of x.org or something?
<mintman> good luck
<FCR2012> My first ubuntu was 9.04
<FCR2012> was simple and cool
<FCR2012> with gnome
<FCR2012> now is too way awesome
<mintman> first ubuntu 8.10 I liked that version of ubuntu a lot
<asdfss> it could be that the graphic card it is not capable of ubuntu possibly
<asdfss> can i install lubuntu with wubi?
<FCR2012> Mint i did used 8.10 (i think)
<qwertz1111> asdfss: you could but lubunyu is near unuzable
<LjL> asdfss: i don't know, but it's not like Lubuntu is different as far as graphics go, especially not if you get a blank screen *at boot*
<FCR2012> Hey do anyone plays ROBLOX ?
<zenon> USB multiplexor daemon for iphone and ipod touch device-libraries libaccountsservice, is that just for iphone and ipod?
<mintman> 9.04 was trouble with sound, music and graphics for the first month
<asdfss> it's a black screen
<FCR2012> Who played Wolf 3d with a brother when was 6
<FCR2012> i did
<zenon> I have to troubleshoot my sound card
<LjL> can we stay ontopic... please?
<FCR2012> I am 10 years old next to 11
<mintman> ok
<FCR2012> i dont play much wolf 3d
<qwertz1111> how to change fullscreen console resoltion? it's f-g VGA and ugly
<FCR2012> i Play doom
<FCR2012> In dosbox
<asdfss> LjL why does a black scrren occur?
<LjL> qwertz1111: i'm not sure, but maybe changing it for GRUB will change it for your console too - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Resolution_Settings
<zenon> I played wolf & doom when I was that age ><
<FCR2012> Doom is awesome
<falkonz> HI. Is it safe to remove ~/.ecryptfs and ~/.Private?? I wan't to TURN OFF encryption of my home directory. Don't want to do any backup - JUST turn off encryption of my homedir... how?
<LjL> asdfss: if i knew the answer to that, i'd probably know how to fix it too ;) i'm afraid i have no clue. i'm only saying that if you don't even see the boot logo or anything, then using Lubuntu instead of Ubuntu won't change things.
<zenon> classic
<FCR2012> doom 3 is not that good
<asdfss> thanks for the help LjL
<sharkmap> zenon: castle wolfenstein (the original)
<asdfss> could another distro work?
<FCR2012> much graphics instead of game play doom 3 has
<LjL> FCR2012 and everyone: please, can you discuss games and other non-Ubuntu-support things in #ubuntu-offtopic? this channel needs to stay about support :)
<zenon> I know I played it
<FCR2012> k
<zenon> so many doors lol
<asdfss> does BSD have some sort of wubi alternative?
<qwertz1111> and how can i watch commnity site from irssi?
<FCR2012> I will be off
<mintman> qwertz1111:  Look u may want to weight month or so see if they have worked out all the bugs with ur graphics driver. Also look on ubuntu forums to see if there is a solution if not post a comment about ur graphics card not working
<falkonz> HI. Is it safe to remove ~/.ecryptfs and ~/.Private?? I wan't to TURN OFF encryption of my home directory. Don't want to do any backup - JUST turn off encryption of my homedir... how?
<zenon> duke nukem was class too!
<tjiggi_fo> asdfss, BSD does not
<qwertz1111> mintman: that 'community' doesn't scratch their backsides about my graphics card more than 3 years that such topic exist
<qwertz1111> *for
<LjL> falkonz: that way it sounds like you'd lose all your encrypted data. but i don't know whether that's the appropriate way, even if that's what you want to do.
<zenon> sierra's space quest
<iceroot> falkonz: ~/.Private is your encrypted home, dont remove that
<zenon> I loved that
<qwertz1111> i don't know, does ubuntu uses framebuffered consoles?
<sharkmap> my first video game: pong
<tjiggi_fo> asdfss, you could try slitaz or puppy linux
<qwertz1111> i don't know how to tell if I in native or framebuffer mode
<falkonz> iceroot: The problem is that I don't have so much space left on my disk to make cp -r /home/user /home/user.backup
<mintman> sharkmap: wow, that was atari 2600.
<falkonz> iceroot: and I _just_ would like to disable ecryptfs for this user
<iceroot> falkonz: why?
<zenon> I remember a cool at the time robocop3 3d game on amiga or commodore
<falkonz> iceroot: because this p**** of s*** in my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/YTPq2a8Q
<falkonz> ecryptfs is bugged as hell
<falkonz> and NOT stable
<falkonz> have issues in 11.10 and 10.04 LTS
<zenon> pong lol I can't even remember what it was
<zenon> digdug
<Myrtti> falkonz: even with the asterisks we do know what you said, please mind your language.
<iceroot> falkonz: what is not stable about that? crashing?
<LjL> look, seriously, take the games discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is just for support
<qwertz1111> how to tell f I'm in FRAMEBUFFER or NA>TIVE mode?
<asdfss> tried slitaz and puppy linux
<iceroot> qwertz1111: ubuntu is using framebuffer on tty per default
<andrea86> ciao
<falkonz> iceroot: in one of my oneiric installations I've lost all my data on /home because of ecryptfs
<iceroot> falkonz: you filled a bug?
<falkonz> I've reviewed launchpad
<falkonz> this bug was known
<iceroot> falkonz: you know the reason why all data are lost?
<qwertz1111> ok so how setup resolution of frame buffer?
<iceroot> falkonz: can you show me the bug?
<falkonz> i just don't remember it right now
<falkonz> but you see what I have in dmesg?
<iceroot> qwertz1111: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<falkonz> and I can't get any fix for that
<falkonz> this just sucks
<wildc4rd> Good day all, why might I get this error message when trying to update? W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<wildc4rd> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<wildc4rd> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dr_willis> !find fbset
<ubottu> Found: fbset
<dr_willis> !info fbset
<ubottu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-25 (oneiric), package size 119 kB, installed size 360 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<iceroot> falkonz: maybe this will work (backup is a good idea). make a hardlink from your mounted home to some new dir and remove the old (encrypted) home
<qwertz1111> i caanot open weblinks from irsssi, have some consideratio please?
<LjL> wildc4rd: that PPA doesn't exist for Oneiric
<iceroot> wildc4rd: there is no xmbc package for 11.10 in that ppa
<dr_willis> qwertz1111:   You using weechat in X or the console?
<falkonz> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/490005/comments/23
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 842647 in eCryptfs "duplicate for #490005 [git] file blocks duplicated at the end of the file" [High,In progress]
<qwertz1111> irssi in console
<dr_willis> try the fbset command if you want to change framebuffer settings on the fly
<wildc4rd> Ljl, iceroot: this is just using the 'check for updates' should I try something different?
<iceroot> falkonz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/490005  wont fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 842647 in eCryptfs "duplicate for #490005 [git] file blocks duplicated at the end of the file" [High,In progress]
<LjL> wildc4rd: you should remove that PPA from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if you want to stop seeing that error
<iceroot> falkonz: a duplicate
<iceroot> falkonz: comment: I've started on a fix, but will need a bit more time, as this code is fragile and needs improvements outside of this bug.
<falkonz> iceroot: when it will be fixed - they will pull new update to lucid?
<andrea86> ciao
<cmenchion> Hey all, wondering if someone can help me with a video driver.
<qwertz1111> fbset says inappropriate ioctl for device
<LjL> !it | andrea86
<ubottu> andrea86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<iceroot> falkonz: i guess the fix will be backported, yes
<wildc4rd> LjL, sorted thank you.
<iceroot> falkonz: because as it seems its a critical bug with datalost
<falkonz> iceroot: i guess it will take ages, as this bug is going on from karmic already
<ajah> i have the same issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/101308/xorg-segmentation-fault-seems-to-be-relevant-to-evdev can u help me
<iceroot> falkonz: reported 09.2011 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/842647
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 842647 in eCryptfs "[git] file blocks duplicated at the end of the file" [High,In progress]
<cmenchion> I have an old Acer Aspire 3610 I installed ubuntu on. says that the graphics is not detected. I downloaded the intel driver but how do I install it
<wildc4rd> rofl
<wildc4rd> (wrong window, sorry)
<falkonz> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> falkonz: but having a backup is ALWAYS a good idea
 * qwertz1111 is sad because ubuntu is being made for spherical hardware in vacuum
<iceroot> falkonz: no metter if that bug exist or not
<cmenchion> noone can help?
<falkonz> iceroot: you know, these waterfalls in thailand and earth quakes in japan made HDD so high prices today
<iceroot> falkonz: cds, dvds, flash-drives
<iceroot> falkonz: ubuntu-one
<dragonballz> ciao
<dragonballz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iceroot> is that a bot with this "ciao, !list"?
<dragonballz> ubottu
<mintman> qwertz1111: Are u going to make me pull out my google fu to solve or understand what is the problem with ur install.. Give me the full story on how this machine got this way...
<cmenchion> please someone help me to install video driver.
<qwertz1111> it always was this way
<sharkmap> quit  I'm tired
<mstsc>  selling dedicated server any country!!!
<sharkmap> goodbye all
<Myrtti> cmenchion: you really shouldn't need to download and install a driver for intel stuff...
<falkonz> iceroot: I don't remember when last I recorded a cd or dvd... i doubt anyone in era of pendrives and external harddrives still does that
<oCean> mstsc: don't advertise in here
<qwertz1111> right now i'm pissed because my console in 640x480, 80x25
<oCean> qwertz1111: please calm down
<cmenchion> humm it says that it doesn't know what video chipset i have
<mintman> qwertz1111: fine lspci give me video card
<cmenchion> trying to play minecraft, just seeing if a new driver would make it a little smoother
<cmenchion> I installed ubuntu last night because winblows is crap tbh
<oCean> !misspelling | cmenchion
<ubottu> cmenchion: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<mintman> qwertz1111: nvida or ati or vesa
<qwertz1111> mintman: sis771
<mintman> qwertz1111: ok going to work magic be back 5 mics
<cmenchion> oh my...
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  Are you a first time user of Ubuntu?
<mintman> qwertz1111: hey try this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html#more-5591
<cmenchion> yes
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  What version are you using, and what do you think thus far?  Any questions?
<mintman> qwertz1111: looks like the driver is blacklist vga driver
<MonkeyDust> sis :(
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: ?...
<MonkeyDust> my old pc had sis too
<cmenchion> Using the newest one. 11.01? I think its pretty good. been navigating around trying to get the feel for it
<cmenchion> I do like it
<mintman> video card sis or mirage has had problems running in ubuntu since 8.10
<Barbariandude> You ubuntu guys are awesome btw, ubuntu introduced me to linux and gave me a relatively safe place to play with things and learn without brutally destroying my install. Now I feel more confident I'm going to Gentoo. Cheers guys :D
<cmenchion> only question I have is how do i install video drivers :)
<qwertz1111> no, it's ubuntu has had problems
<mintman> Barbariandude: wow that is a mighty step hill your climbing good luck
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  If you poke around in the settings area you'll find an "Additional Drivers" link.  That should get you on the right track.
<milan> ciao
<cmenchion> yes I found that..nothing comes up in it...and no where to select a driver to install.
<Gentoo64> list
<milan> lista
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  What kind of card do you have?
<cmenchion> err or to navigate to one
<mintman> qwertz1111: will agree. But is this the distro you want to run?
<milan> shooter
<Gentoo64> !list | milan
<ubottu> milan: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cmenchion> its a onboard intel 965 i think....its an old acer aspire 3610
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  I find that Intel cards usually work out of the box.  Is there something lacking from the graphical functionality?
<MonkeyDust> i have intel
<cmenchion> it seems laggy compared to when running windows xp
<Gentoo64> cmenchion: it will do
<Gentoo64> cmenchion: lxde is sort of the same speed as xp
<mintman> qwertz1111: try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=77
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  If you have old hardware, you might want to consider using Lubuntu.  It is an Ubuntu flavour that uses LXDE.
<cmenchion> Gentoo64 it doesn't seem like that. using same game (minecraft) I thought would run better in ubuntu runs worse....like everything usually updating drivers help
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  I am using it right now in a virtual machine. ;)
<cmenchion> ahhh thanks danielsj
<cmenchion> I'll check it out
<qwertz1111> danieldsj: it will not help
<mintman> qwertz1111: this is going to be as close as u get to the reaction as what ur having with this sis 771 card and there solution
<mintman> qwertz1111: http://blog.bigsmoke.us/2011/01/18/ubuntu-sis-671-driver
<qwertz1111> because lubuntu uses same gnome applications as standard ubuntu
<qwertz1111> and gnome services takes same amount of memory
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  Using Lubuntu may help with general operating system snappiness, but the Minecraft performance may be due to something else.
<Gentoo64> lubuntu will still help in terms of graphics performance
 * qwertz1111 goes to reboot
<mintman> qwertz1111: good luck :)
<cmenchion> well it can't hurt to try
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  How are you running Minecraft?  The webpage has some recommendations about memory usage when executing it.
<cmenchion> running the java app
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  The one in the browser?
<cmenchion> no
<cmenchion> one i downloaded
<delinquentme> does anyone else get weird flickering web pages when browsing youtube or blogger sites w chrome?  im wondering if this is something to do w some weird outlying issue or is related to ubuntu
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  Are you using the following command line: java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui.
<cmenchion> umm no
<cmenchion> I just click the icon/shortcut
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  you might want to try that out.  I got the command here: http://www.minecraft.net/download
<dr_willis> all else fails.. read the docs eh danieldsj  :)
<mintman> cmenchion: ran across another sis 771 that request u to change the xorg.conf to 800x600 that was the best resolution they have.
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  It's very possible that the shortcut runs that command anyways, but you might want to try it out just in case.
<cmenchion> ok let me try hold one a moment
<mintman> that Mirage 671/771 video card is a big problem.  Worse most of the video cards were built in motherboards and laptops...
<cmenchion> I'm not runnoing the server though
<cloudgeek> any review for from vim hackers
<cloudgeek> http://learnhackstuff.blogspot.in/2012/02/vim-as-universal-idepart-1.html
<danieldsj> cmenchion: My bad... try this one: java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<cmenchion> lol k
<oCean> cloudgeek: wrong channel
<cloudgeek> okay sorry but
<cloudgeek> is anybody here that is using
<oCean> !anyone | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cmenchion> could not find the main class
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  poo.
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  How about omitting the last bit.... try:  java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar
<mintman> cloudgeek: what are u getting at we use vi in archlinux for editing scripts. Also used for beta testers to record notes...
<DragonSlay> print to file not working in firefox, how can i enable it? (ubuntu 10.04)
<cmenchion> k
<cmenchion> sorry had a phone call i will try
<cmenchion> lol
<cmenchion> could not create java virtual machine
<danieldsj> cmenchion:  Arg.
<andongni> hi guys.  I have a problem with shutting down 11.10 ... the computer can only shut down when I press the power button and select shut down (or restart or whatever),  but when I us the software icon, it doesn't do anything.
<cmenchion> yes
<cmenchion> i hear ya danieldsj
<linusoleander> I'm having some strange problem with my clock on my server machine.
<linusoleander> It's about 20% faster than normal. I used date -s "time" to reset it last night, and now it's 3h and 22 min off.
<linusoleander> The npt update is turned of as of yesterday – just in case. What can the problem be?
<dr_willis> linusoleander:  has it always had this issue?
<linusoleander> dr_willis: No, the server has been working perfect for 1.5 years
<linusoleander> It appeard 2 days ago
<dr_willis> linusoleander:  Strange. - I had a laptop once where the clock ran like at 10x normal speed due a bios bug. but i dont see how that could be your issue.
<dr_willis> I coulkd sit and watch the panel clock tick seconds by at 10x normal speed.. :)  made games really really hard..
<linusoleander> dr_willis: The first thing to do, if possible, would be to detach from the BIOS clock
<linusoleander> dr_willis: Hehe :)
<dr_willis> this is a server you have physical access to?
<cmenchion> well thanks for ur helo
<cmenchion> help
<cmenchion> i'll do some more googling
<oCean> linusoleander: I've seen strange behaviour on the hw/biosclock (sudo hwclock --show)
<mintman> linusoleander: does this pose a problem with what the software the server runs??
<linusoleander> mintman: It times out (if that's the correct word) when i'm usig hwclock, tried it last night
<linusoleander> The last message was to oCean
<linusoleander> mintman: Yes it does, one of my apps is very dependent of the server clock
<oCean> linusoleander: hm, weird? Never saw that. Might be related to the issue.
<mintman> linusoleander: curious to now if the bios battery is dieing doubt it.
<rebe> any way to change sensitivity of brightness controll in ubuntu ?
<mintman> linusoleander: ops cmos
<linusoleander> mintman: I'll call the maintainer and ask.
<antismap> exit
<linusoleander> Hold on
<linusoleander> They closed 1 hour ago, to bad
<mintman> linusoleander: I wouldn't go that route I would go through log files see what the last update was before the clock started out of cycle..
<linusoleander> mintman: Update?
<dr_willis> could try an older kernel - see if affects the old kernel also.
<linusoleander> dr_willis: I can't afford to restart it. I'm hosting applications for 50k visitors every day
<dr_willis> have the timeserver correct system time every min. :)
<linusoleander> Using ntp?
<dr_willis> im out if ideas then.
<mintman> linusoleander: hmm.. what is the condition of the room the server is in . I hope not a lot of dust and small and no air conditioning
<linusoleander> mintman: I've no idea, it's an VPS
<dr_willis> err.. a vps.. id contact the vps provider then.
<Mollynezu> :))
<dr_willis> could be somthing they updated..
<linusoleander> Yes, I tried it 10 min ago, they where closed for today
<mintman> linusoleander: hope this doesn't stop business :( or interrupt business
<linusoleander> mintman: It does, which isn't so great :(
<kiuzuki> any one know how to get back the skype window after minmizing it ? i am using ubuntu 11.10
<mintman> linusoleander: not good.  No one on call for tech support?
<dr_willis> wonder if theres some vps forum/online support where you could ask if others are having similer issues.
<romainvv> someone know how i must organize a source directory to bluid then a package ?
<linusoleander> mintman: They closed 1.5 hours ago
<linusoleander> I'll try ServerFault.com
<linusoleander> Thanks for the help guys
<mintman> linusoleander: this is usually when company's look to host on sight servers.... sorry to here the problem
<dafox> does anyone know if/where I can find a version of freetype for ubuntu which has the lcdlegacy filter enabled?
<Somelauw> What is the most recent verson of ubuntu that I can upgrade to if I don't want unity?
<Barbariandude> 10.10 Somelauw, but it's really easy to take unity off of 11.10
<Barbariandude> !nounity | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<oneliner> or go mint
<|Long|> hi, i am moving few folders to my external drive, is there a syntax to move multiple folders i have 01-10 folders but only wanted to move from 05-09?
<eXp`iRc|37982> ciao
<eXp`iRc|37982> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cloudgeek> here is proof vim is better then any IDe such as textmate and pydev ,eclispe and emacs soory folks don't PM me
<MonkeyDust> the next ciao-list italian has to pay beers for all
<|Long|> can someone plz help
<mintman> cloudgeek: what? we already now this just ask the thousand of beta testers on Arch Linux.
<dr_willis> |Long|:  via bash/command line you mean?
<Somelauw> |Long| in evince you can select multiple files
<Somelauw> In bash, you'll probably have to use a forloop thing.
<dr_willis> |Long|: bash has a regular expression feature to do that.. but i  would just cheat and use 'mc' or some other command line file manager. :)
<|Long|> i use ssh preferably cmd like mv
<dr_willis> mc is too handy to not know about.
<dr_willis> works great over ssh also
<Somelauw> dr_willis: ranger is better
<Somelauw> much better imo
<dr_willis> been using mc for 12+ yrs.. :)  so im not changeing any time soon
<|Long|> can i do sudo mv /dir/file1-file9 /destination/file
<Somelauw> don't know why it is not available in the software center
<dr_willis> |Long|:  bash has some syntax similer to that.. but i dont know it exactly off hand.
<dr_willis> dir/file[1-9]  perhaps..
<|Long|> let me try that
<dr_willis> try echo flile[1-9] as a test.. or just make a simple script that does each move. and run it.
<dr_willis> for just 9 items.. maybe quicker to just do a script :)
<dr_willis> Im lazy  and always seem to do trivial scripts instead of complex command lines.
<rebe> how do I change sensitivity of brightness controll in ubuntu ?
<|Long|> dr_willis, that wont work
<lucas-arg> i tried to install a kworld ub405-a under linux without success, using linux tv media-build tree... any ideas where else i can find drivers for this card?? ive also checked out the manufacturers web site and even mail them, they told me there is no support for linux, dont know where else to go...
<dr_willis> |Long|:  what wont..
<mintman> |Long|: mv file1 file2 file3 directory
<mintman> |Long|:  link http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/lts0050.html
<dr_willis> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/wildcards.html
<|Long|> mintman, your method is worked thanks alot
<dr_willis> tab completion would work if its just a few dirs/files also.
<theadmin> |Long|: foreach $i in {1..9} ; do mv file$i dir ; done
<dr_willis> now if you had 8000+ dirs...
<theadmin> err
<oCean> |Long|: something like  mv /path/to/dir/file0{5..9} /to/this/dir
<theadmin> for $i in {1..9} ; do mv file$i dir ; done
<dr_willis> Bonus points.. what if you wanted to do every ODD numbered directory. :)
<quiescens> extra credit isn't worth the effort
<Somelauw> {1..9..2} ?
<mintman> |Long|: No big deal any one of use could have figured out this. better thank dr_willis
<Somelauw> I am not even sure if {1..9} is inclusive or excluse 9.
<oCean> Somelauw: incl
<|Long|> dr_willis, thanks to you also
<Somelauw> * including, excluding
<dr_willis> Ive always followed the methodology of making simple scripts from years past. Ive written scripts to generate the simple scripts years ago. :)
<dr_willis> habbits from years ago using sh, and amigas command line.
<dr_willis> and REXX
<quiescens> and then the scripts start generating scripts that generate scripts
<dr_willis> thates PERL.. not Rexx. :)
<oCean> let's move on, ok? Or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Clicking Super-key > epiphany > Epiphany symbol obtains: "Error when opening the file: File or directory not found." How to debug?
<ikonia> bullgard4: look at what that shortkey key does, see if the file it's calling is there
<mcl0vin> howdy folks , am doing an upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 using "update-manager" am at the installing the upgrades step and it is stuck in 'about 29 minutes remaining' " preparing ttf-lyx"and i am getting this failed message http://pastebin.com/mCpWMUv4
<bullgard4> ikonia: What "shortkey" do you mean?
<ikonia> bullgard4: "super-key -> epihany"
<ikonia> mcl0vin: that looks like a conflict from a PPA package
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I've seen something similar recently with (I think it was) the Gimp PPA
<ikonia> mcl0vin: got any PPA's or 3rd party repos enabled ?
<AD_> Hi, stuck with installation, can yo help in separate page?
<ikonia> AD_: just ask the question
<AD_> network cannot connect, been trying for 12 hours now...
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i talked about that early in the process and said it will diable 3rd party
<AD_> wired, brand new PC
<ikonia> AD_: "cannot connect" ?
<AD_> NO OS instaslled
<bullgard4> ikonia: This is no shortkey. Tthis is the normal GNOME Shell way to call an application program, in my case the application "Epiphany". And indeed, the Epiphany symbol appears.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ahhh but you have had 3rd parties installed ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok - so look at what that icon links to
<AD_> Ubuntu 11.10 64bit from USB
<ikonia> bullgard4: or launch it manually and work it through
<ikonia> AD_: what are you talking about then, "can't connect" if there is no OS installed
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i have Gimp ...and i bleveie i have wine
<ikonia> mcl0vin: game over
<azariah4> Hi! I only have loopback under ifconfig, but lshw -c network shows the ethernet controller of the motherboard, how can I bring it up so I get a eth0 or eth1 interface?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: using those repos will update certain core files
<mcl0vin> ikonia: what am dead lol
<ikonia> mcl0vin: those will conflict with the upgrade process,
<iText> am trying to set an icon to my python application with .desktop file, but the icon when double clicked it momentarily shows the terminal window and disappears, the code pasted here http://paste.pound-python.org/show/16553/
<AD_> if you want to install the OS from the USB, second page is asking to connect
<mcl0vin> ikonia: what poor me should do now
<ikonia> mcl0vin: it's the price of using PPA's that are not well designed or thought through, and it's part of the reasons people don't support PPAs
<ikonia> mcl0vin: re-install
<ikonia> AD_: I have no idea what you are talking about "asking you to connect"
<AD_> connect to the network
<andongni> Anyone know why Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't shut down when I select it in the menu, but it does shut down when I use the power button?
<ikonia> AD_: you don't need to connect to any network to install, unless you are doing a net install
<ikonia> andongni: bad apci support ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: please tell me that the upgrade will continue and when you said reinstall you are talking about gimp and other 3rd party
<ActionParsnip> andongni: power button cuts the power, works on any OS.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: very doubtful
<AD_> Yes, but is should right?
<ActionParsnip> andongni: do you have network shares mounted?
<AD_> it should
<ikonia> mcl0vin: PPA's should not be used and people need to take responsability for the PPAs
<mcl0vin> ikonia: PPA what do you mean
<mcl0vin> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<hroi> hi
<ActionParsnip> AD_: just don't select to install updates and junk at install time and you will be fine.
<AD_> I am now on the USB Live desktop, I should be able to browse the web, but again, I cannot connect
<ActionParsnip> AD_: if your wifi doesn't work out of the box or cannot be made to work then you will be offline for the install process...
<tripple-sf> leave
<hroi> hi
<hroi> has anyone experience with djanog on ubuntu?
<andongni> Action: I don't mean if I hold the button for 5 seconds ... if I just tap it, the shut down option box pops up
<andongni> (a laptop)
<AD_> I am wired, DHCP is set to automatic, it should work, I may install, but then I will be back to square one
<hroi> I'm wondering if I can play around with django ,  wihtout embedding it in a webserver?
<andongni> Action: I dunno how to check for mounted network shares
<AD_> I cannot understand why it does not connect
<ikonia> AD_: are you trying to connect to a wireles network ?
<AD_> WIred
<administrator_> 000
<AD_> LAN
<ikonia> AD_: what network card is in your machine ?
<ActionParsnip> andongni: ahh, gotcha. Yes that is also configurable to do other things, yours is set to shutdown. Do you access files on another system over the LAN?
<administrator_> y
<ikonia> administrator_: if you have a question, please ask it
<mcl0vin> ikonia: ok lesson learn, what shall i do now am stuck at this screen "http://screencast.com/t/Qq0Augtqg"
<ikonia> mcl0vin: re-install
<ActionParsnip> AD_: some wired chips don't work out of the box, there are very few
<andongni> Action: nope.  No LAN-based file sharing
<AD_> no idea, it is a brand new MB from ASROCK
<administrator_> superuser
<AD_> AMD processor
<mcl0vin> ikonia: re-install what?
<administrator_> yes
<ActionParsnip> andongni: if you run:  sudo shutdown -h now    does the OS die?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: your OS
<administrator_> no
<mcl0vin> what!!!!
<andongni> Action: I guess my logging off will let us know ;)
<andongni> be back
<administrator__> hi
<mcl0vin> ikonia: there got to be a way around it
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: if you are that far back I'd go for a clean install of Oneiric
<ikonia> mcl0vin: no, there isn't
<mcl0vin> ikonia: this is a headless box
<ubukou> hey folks..
<ikonia> mcl0vin: how does that change anything
<Alperen> hi i updated ubuntu it want me to restart it so i did it. But when i try to login it cant login. It Throw me to
<Alperen> lightdm
<mcl0vin> ikonia: reinstall it ... am remote to it
<administrator__> why i can't install radio
<ikonia> mcl0vin: it's what needs to happen though
<ubukou> anyone using lightdm? im having an issue.. when i shut down it save the running programs state.. is that something that happened in GDM too ?
<andongni> Action : shutdown: time expected Try `shutdown --help' for more information. andrew@incogitatus:~$
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: ikonia then i will loose all me data
<AD_> ActionParsnip: any way you can help?
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: no, as you will have your data backups
<danes> hello, is there any support for fingerprint readers? Do you recommend using one?
<ActionParsnip> AD_: when you select shutdown and you see the plymouth splash, press ESC so you can watch the shutdown. See where it hangs
<auk> My web browsers recognizes my java 7 plugin from Oracle's website. but I can not get those plugins to work.     Especially since I deleted my /home/ user directory to fix the problem of slow LOGOUTS.
<auk> How can I fix this?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: back up the data you need now while the machine is functioning
<bullgard6> ikonia: '~$ epiphany; ** (epiphany-browser:20964): CRITICAL **: load_error_cb: assertion `(error->domain == WEBKIT_NETWORK_ERROR) || (error->domain == WEBKIT_POLICY_ERROR) || (error->domain == WEBKIT_PLUGIN_ERROR)' failed.' --  Is this worth reporting to Launchpad?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hey man... i got back to XFCE after using KDE for a day.. XFCE is ROCK solid...
<ikonia> bullgard6: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<therealdongle> hey there, does anyone know: what are the improvements of ubuntu in precise?
<auk> It only shows a grey box which loads no java7 contents.
<bullgard6> ikonia:  Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, i got stuck with LightDM.. have you used it ?
<ikonia> bullgard6: I doubt it's a genuine problem as someone would have noticed such a core bit of fucntionality not working, it's more likley a problem with your setup
<bullgard6> ikonia: Right.
<AD_> ActionParsnip: what do you want to know, there a bunch of stuff hanging
<ActionParsnip> auk: did you symlink the java plugin to your browser?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: yeah its default in Precise
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: glad you like it :)
<auk> ActionParsnip: Yes. The plugins appears in this "special" browsing page:  about:plugins           and as well in the normal "Web browser preferences & etc".
<ActionParsnip> danes: I'd check the HCL to see which work TBH
 * mcl0vin ikonia searching for my external 1TB drive
<ubukou> ActionParsnip,  its sooooo stable and seems to be usin very little resources...
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, thatnks for the recomandation...
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: as I always say; there is more than Gnome
<ActionParsnip> auk: does: http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp    work?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, any Login manager to go with it that goes with it well ?
<smoove> Is it normal that if I do "gcc myprogram.c -lzmq -lczmq" it complains about a bunch of references, but if I do "gcc -lzmq -lczmq myprogram.c" it works?
<auk> ActionParsnip: No. The results is only a grey box where no content loads.
<danes> ActionParsnip, Whoa! I appreciate that you want to help but honestly I have no idea what those acronyms mean so I couldn't understand much
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: slim is lightweight, if lightdm is working for you then I'd stick with it
<ikonia> smoove: yes
<AD_> ActionParsnip: I see you are too busy to help. Cheres
<ikonia> smoove: the guys in #gcc and ##c can explain how to use the compiler
<ActionParsnip> danes: HCL = hardware compatibility list
<ActionParsnip> danes: TBH = to be honest
<smoove> ikonia, thanks.
<smoove> I can't join ##c though and I can't send to #gcc
<danes> ActionParsnip, now that makes more sense hehe thanks. Any idea where can I find a list with compatible HW?
<Telugodu> hi
<ActionParsnip> auk: is your OS 32bit?
<Telugodu> i have a serious problem
<smoove> how do I make my ubuntu box do identd? I'm behind a firewall
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hmmm i ll search around for its settings then cause it saves the processes running when i shutdown and i cant use XFCE as default desktop enviroment...
<ikonia> smoove: you need an ident daemon running
<mcl0vin> ikonia: normally i plug my usb drive and it pops up now its not
<Telugodu> i installed ati propreitary drivers
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<auk> smoove: Register yourself a NickServ user account. Type: /msg NickServ register myPasswordHere       My@email.here.com
<ikonia> mcl0vin: possibly because the libraries are all messed up due to the partial upgrade
<Telugodu> had some glitches in gnome 3 so tried to uninstall fgrlx and reinstall normal drivers
<auk> ActionParsnip: No. This is my 64bit machine. I downloaded oracle's 64bit version of java 7.
<xubuntu5> bmbbb
<Telugodu> but i get this error
<Telugodu> unable to locate package libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64
<ActionParsnip> auk: I have a script, you can check what you did with that if you want
<Telugodu> now i get a blank screen
<Telugodu> please help
<mcl0vin> ikonia: true... any suggestions please
<auk> ActionParsnip: Ah sure, I'll make use of it.
<frybye> Hi - I have 11.10 running on the on-board ATI 3000 Graphics - but if it fit in the gt240 card the screen is a mess and I dont know how to switch to the nvidia drivers I have installed...?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: try to manually mount it,
<ikonia> mcl0vin: copy the data off over the network
<xubuntu5> hey!
<ActionParsnip> auk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/828926/
<ActionParsnip> auk: its pretty simple really
<frybye> - put differently.. is there a way to specify what video driver to us during the boot process...?
<danes> I plan to buy a usb fingerprint reader to use it with ubuntu. Anyone has suggestions as which brand may be convinient?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | danes
<ubottu> danes: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> danes: research linux compatible devices,
<frybye> danes.. most work afasik
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you can blacklist drivers to force the OS to load a specific one, or you can use an xorg.conf file
<ikonia> danes: also check at what kernel level they are supported at to make sure the ubuntu version you want to use is at that level
<ActionParsnip> auk: I use chromium browser too, hence the symlink
<auk> Yea I noticed.
<frybye> so the pc is running with the ati 3000 onboard now - and if I edit xorg.config - fit the gt240 card in - it will then use the corrected xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: do you want to use both video cards?
<frybye> eh - or wont the changed xorg.conf take immediate effect or .. hmm.. me with limited knwledge again..
<ActionParsnip> frybye: the xorg.conf will need manually editting
<frybye> ActionParsnip: no I am happy with just the gt240 - which is much better than the 3000
<ActionParsnip> frybye: then disable the onboard card in BIOS and set the primary display to the pci express
<_Ethan_> for a remote control of a pc by using LAN, what would you recommend me ? any software?
<jack1> what up fools
<jack1> WHAST HAPPENING
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: what are you controlling it to achieve?
<jack1> YO YO
<FloodBot1> jack1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack1> Floodbot is on
<ikonia> jack1: hi, you may want to check the channels topic
<ikonia> !guidelines > jack1
<ubottu> jack1, please see my private message
<frybye> ActionParsnip: If I past my xorg.conf - could you fix it for me...? In the bios there is only a setting wich switches the priorities of 4 different listingy of integrated grafic - but I see nowhere to switch it off...?
<ikonia> jack1: also you may want to check how to interact in the channels, ubottu has just sent you a pm with a link to guide you
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip im planning to mount a pc without screen and keyboard, in a small room, and control it from my bedroom by using a remote connection.
<jack1> no wackers
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: yes but to achieve what end?
<basti> list
<ActionParsnip> frybye: the nvidia-xconfig    command will make you an xorg.conf   file.
<_Ethan_> i dont want to have the tower with the fan (very noisy) in my room.
<ikonia> basti: no
<ikonia> not here
<_Ethan_> and i dont have a flat screen , so i prefer to control it remotely, it is a old amd athlon
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: so the client system is more like a thin client
<frybye> ActionParsnip: even with the gt240 card not physically present??? If I put it in the pc automatically tries to use it and makes a mess of the screen?
<_Ethan_> i thought about teamviewer
<_Ethan_> but i think it has to connect to the teamviewer's servers
<ActionParsnip> frybye: you may need the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<frybye> ActionParsnip: thanks for all the help so far...
<_Ethan_> and i cannot have LAN speed
<_Ethan_> in that case
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: but what activities are you doing on the remote system?
<_Ethan_> just storing and maybe running torrent
<frybye> ActionParsnip: how to I get to use a boot option - interrupt the boot process with what key?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: hold shift and you can add it there by pressing E on the kernel
<_Ethan_> and well, who knows, freaking with mame could be a choice too :P
<n1c0-nuX> Hello, i'm looking for a good ubuntu video screen capture log... Who can help me ?
<_Ethan_> (mame is the multiple arcade program)
<bullgard6> '~$ gunzip /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz;  gzip: /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz: Too many levels of symbolic links' --  How to deal with this?
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: gaming over LAN like that isn't going to be terribly effective
<_Ethan_> ok, np
<_Ethan_> its not my primary goal
<_Ethan_> my goal is to access and control it from another pc in my lan
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: most stuff you can manae with web UIs and SSH (X forwarding as well as file serving)
<frybye> ActionParsnip:  let me get this right - I psychically fit the gt240 card.. then boot the system to the ati 3000 by using nouveau.blacklist=1 and then use the nvidia-xconfig or ..?
<_Ethan_> i really would like to install both windows and ubuntu
<Franky> I have a question. I just recently downloaded Ubuntu (through a USB) and it took up 37 GB of space. I then got XFCE yesterday since I have an old computer. I'm trying to update things but it says I only have 2.5GB left. Is there a way I can gain more?
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: you haven't said what you will be doing on the server, just that you want to access it....
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip what i want to do is exactly what teamviewer does
<Culiforge> is jrib around?
<frybye> aitch - now I have it - I do the nvidia-xconfig now - and then add the gt240 and boot to that...
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: once more...Why do you want to connect? What will you do once connected to the remote system? What is the purpose of connecting to the remote system?
<holstein> Franky: delete things... you can purge whatever you are not using... an instal should *not* take 37GB's, thats likely your data
<mcl0vin> ikonia: is there a way i can have a list of all pkgs i have so that i can reinstall them after fresh install
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip i will for example download files
<zzecool> 37 gb install ????
<zzecool> omg
<zzecool> lol
<_Ethan_> to my laptop from that pc
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: dowload, like torrents?
<_Ethan_> yes
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: you don't need teamviewer for that
<_Ethan_> or videos, etc
<Franky> Holstein:  tried that but I just got this yesterday. I don't have anything to delete. lol.
<_Ethan_> yes that's why im looking for another choice :D
<_Ethan_> or running Matlab, Octave
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: you can use the webui in transmission to manage torrents, you can then use samba or sftp to share your file system
<Somelauw> Hi, is it safe to enable vt-x in my bios? Is there a reason this setting is enabled by default?
<Somelauw> virtualbox seems to require this change
<holstein> Franky: then you will just need to tolerate it, delete things, or mount the hard drive live and consider resizing partitions, though i would not do that without having aeverything backedup
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip ok
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: isn't octave ran in a terminal?
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip yes
<_Ethan_> it is
<Franky> holstein: poohey. Is their any way I can downsize the amount of space it takes Ubuntu to run? All I know is yesterday it said it would use 37GB of my space during the installation.
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: so you can use putty or ssh in a terminal and connect, makes no sense to see the whole screen when you are just going to open a terminal
<zzecool> Franky: there is something wrong with your installation
<mcl0vin> i remember Debian had a way that you can mirror all your pkgs back to the new install
<zzecool> something terribly wrong
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: this is WHY I ask what people are doing as soon as they start chatting about teamviewer etc, a LOT of the time its not needed..
<Franky> zzecool: I downloaded linux from a USB using Linux Pendrive (I think that's what the program is called)
<Culiforge> was chatting with jrib earlier about fixing a boot problem.. upon his advice I chroot'd to the not booting install but don't know what to do from there
<zzecool> Run system-monitor
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip
<frybye> ActionParsnip: nvidia-xconfig ... "command not found...??"
<zzecool> and check the last tab
<_Ethan_> teamviewer is really easy to install
<zzecool> to see where is all this space
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: running just the SSH terminal will use a lot less resources
<wessel> How can I move the top "system" bar to below
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: easier than:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server       I doubt it heavily
<zzecool> wessel: you cant
 * Aha2Y wants Ubuntu on smartphone!!!
<Franky> zzecool: Is system monitor in the settings menu?
<wessel> What you mean you can't?
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: omgubuntu have some mock ups.
<pk__> Aha2Y: bad idea, i would say
<zzecool> open the dash and type system
<wessel> I just did an update, it used to always at the bottom of my screen
<Aha2Y> Why Bad?
<_Ethan_> ActionParsnip yes
<zzecool> it gonna reveal him self
<Aha2Y> Wouldn't it be awesome?
<Aha2Y> Having ubuntu on your phone
<_Ethan_> click on an icon and voila!
<holstein> Franky: ubuntu has never taken that much for me.. are you sure this is ubuntu? and not something ubuntu based?
<Aha2Y> Just needs a bigger screen and CPU
<_Ethan_> Aha2Y that's android :)
<Aha2Y> Noway.
<frybye> ActionParsnip: what packets have to be installed for    nvidia-xconfig to function?
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: still needs to download a deb, openssh is a command, no web browsing needed
<Aha2Y> Ubuntu needs to replace Android!
<ActionParsnip> frybye: nvidia-current
<pk__> Aha2Y: what is the difference
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: no way, android rocks
<pk__> both are linux
<Aha2Y> Android is slow :(
<Aha2Y> But ubuntu haz unity :P
<holstein> Franky: i would download the iso directly from http://www.ubuntu.com/ ...come here *before* downloading/installing and ask about what you want to do
<rlrosa> sed
<Aha2Y> a phone that acts more like a computer than some computers
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: use golauncher, flys on my GT540
<Franky> holstein: This is ubuntu. I downloaded it from a Linux site. Actually, from cnet.com because I was following directions on how to download it to a USB. Currently I have XFCE. Would uninstalling other enviroments help?
<ActionParsnip> _Ethan_: in short you don't need the full desktop in any way. You can do your octave stuff via ssh which will be faster and use fewer resources
<holstein> Franky: good luck ! ...i routinely run ubuntu on 8gb virtual hard drives
<Aha2Y> I have a GT-I5800 and android is slow ass hell.
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: try golauncher ex
<Aha2Y> With a apt market
<Aha2Y> Lol golaunched :P
<holstein> Franky: you could have downloaded a customized version of ubuntu from somewhere else
<Aha2Y> You are funny.
<holstein> Franky: you dont "download it to USB'
<holstein> if you would like to make a bootable USB stick, that can be done with the normal iso that i suggest you download from http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Aha2Y: try it, its smooth
<wessel> Is it really impossible to move the position of the "email/sound/clock/user bar" ?
<Aha2Y> ActionParsnip, I have
<Franky> holstein: I made my USB a boot device to download Ubuntu on to so I didn't need to buy the boot disk.
<Aha2Y> My phone is just SLOW.
<holstein> Franky: im not suggesting you purchase anything
<ActionParsnip> wessel: depends which desktop :)
<bullgard6> '~$ gunzip /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz;  gzip: /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz: Too many levels of symbolic links' --  How to deal with this?
<holstein> Franky: im suggesting that the fact you have a 30+gb installation, i suspect you have downloaded *not* the normal ubuntu
<wessel> I just did an update, I don't think my desktop changed
<wessel> What is desktop?
<ActionParsnip> wessel: do you use Unity?
<holstein> Franky: if that is a customized installation disk, who knows what is on it, and you would need to refer to the creator (cnet, or whoever) to ask what is ther and why
<wessel> Probably
<xubuntu5> anyone here use centerim?
<holstein> Franky: i would be comfortable with 6 or 8gb's to run ubuntu on
<wessel> How do I check?
<ActionParsnip> wessel: application bar on the left?
<wessel> Yes
<ActionParsnip> wessel: thats unity on gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> wessel: I'm not sure it can be moved but I've not used unity a lot
<holstein> Franky: you dont purchase the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/ ,its just the *official* download, instead of what i am alleging as a custom one
<Franky> holstein: Oh. :( So there is a way to download an OS (in my case Ubuntu XFCE) directly to my comp.
<ActionParsnip> wessel: you could install xfce4 and use that as yourdesktop and it will look like Gnome2
<wessel> Well I keep turning off my machine when I want to close an application, because the turn off machine is in the top right corner
<xubuntu5> xubuntu has xfce in it
<holstein> Franky: xubuntu is what you would want for XFCE and ubuntu
<wessel> where the [x] button of a window used to be
<xubuntu5> xubuntu is awesome :)
<mgaunard_> are there repositories where I can find more recent builds of the kernel?
<holstein> Franky: again that will take up about 5 or 6 gb's stock
<ActionParsnip> you can install xfce4 on Ubuntu or Kubuntu and it will be an option at login
<holstein> http://xubuntu.org/
<Franky> holstein: OH! THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING :) Thank you :) I accidentally downloaded both Ubuntu and Xubuntu. Is there a way I can uninstall Ubuntu?
<holstein> Franky: you dont purchase the iso from there ^^ its free... you just know its the official iso
<ActionParsnip> so no need to install a new ubuntu, just install the package you need
<holstein> Franky: sure, but that wont get you 30GB"s extra
<Franky> holstein: I know but it'll help a little. So how do I uninstall Ubuntu and keep my Xubuntu and XFCE
<frybye> ActionParsnip: I have installed   nvidia-current   but nvidia-xconfig   is still not being found??? sorry...
<auk> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much for that script, I was able to install my 64bit version of that java. :D
<holstein> Franky: if you have 30+gb's, you can uninstall a lot ...but i dont know what you have, and you'll just need to search blindly through the packages... OR, just install the official xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> auk: nice, just tweak the script huh ;)
<wessel> ActionParsnip, can you give me some keywords, I would like to change the unity "desktop layout" but I'm not sure what is the proper naming
<wessel> Like how is the top "bar" called?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: its installed with the nvidia-current package, what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<holstein> Franky: you can search in a package manager for ubuntu-desktop for example, but that is *not* going to free up 30GB's
<Franky> holstein: Oh okay gotcha. I got Xubuntu from my cousin yesterday. He gave me a code to type into a terminal. It then downloaded xubuntu for me. Do you want me to show you the code?
<frybye> ActionParsnip: oneric
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu5> you can do that?
<frybye> e e e oneiric
<xubuntu5> wasn't and that installs it on top of ubuntu??
<holstein> Franky: something like that but thats *not* 30gb's of stuff
<ActionParsnip> wessel: try:   edit unity top bar
<xubuntu5> anyone try cinnamon??
<andreas_> can anyone tell me how to convince linux to  use my docking station's dvi and displayport interfaces? so far only vga and lvds1 are shown in xrandr :(
<holstein> Franky: i have to run... i suggest you get an offical iso and start over, but if you want to manually go through a package manger and search, im sure someone will help you get closer to a stock install :) ... enjoy!
<jemt> Hi. Are php/text files "tagged" with a specific encoding, or is the encoding given by the characters used in the document? If the latter is the case, how does programs determine what charset to use to interpret the content? Trial and error ?
<xubuntu5> andreas_: try rstarting with them connecting and then checking what xrandr says it's the only way i can get my comp to recognize my hdmi connection :( i have to restart with the hdmi connected and on
<ActionParsnip> frybye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/828955/
<Franky> holstein: Thank you for your help
<jemt> I ask because gEdit saves files as UTF-8 by default, which is a pain in the ass. I just want to know if it is actually a problem
<usalabs_> hi all, for some reason my list of key servers in seahorse (ie passwords and encryption) and I can't sync any keys for backs,,, what are the defaults listed?
<usalabs_> the list is empty
<Franky> Does anyone know how to manually uninstall Ubuntu from a computer. I want to keep Xubuntu and XFCE I just want Ubuntu gone since it slows my PC down due to the graphics
<MrKeuner> hello, trying to create a desktop launcher by editing a file. Although I create all the entries in a launcher, it doesn't work: icon set in [Desktop Entry] does not show up and double clicking the launcher gives an error: Untrusted application launcher. How can I do this properly?
<frybye> ActionParsnip: does that mean that nvidia-xcofig does not work with 11.10? If so what do i do then?
<ericus> What does SATA powerlink management do, and can I enable it with an SSD disk?
<ericus> to save power on my netbook
<ActionParsnip> frybye: its in the nvidia-current package
<krazed> What's the quickest way to upgrade from 10.04LTS to 11.10
<theadmin> krazed: Reinstall. Or wait for 12.04, then you can upgrade directly (lts to lts)
<reina01> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Franky> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and I want it off of my computer (I also have Xubuntu and XFCE so I won't be without an OS)since in slows my comp. sown
<Franky> down*
<frybye> sorry I looked at that past.ubuntu etc etc.. and there is something about " No LSB modules are available." is that why the command cant be found or I dont understand?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: could try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-update; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<krazed> theadmin, alright thanks. I'm showing support for my laptop's video card within 11.10 but I can't get it to work with 10.04, I would prefer to stay with 10.04 but I can't figure out how to get the video working.
<Franky> anyone here?
<frybye> nvidia-current is installed in synaptic - with a few other nvidia drivers I tried.. is -that_ the problem?
<karel_ff>  libfreetype6-dev : Depends: libfreetype6 (= 2.4.4-2ubuntu1) but 2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1 is to be installed. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> FrankLv: you can have both installed, only one desktop will run, the rest will only take up drive space. They don't run at the same time
<ActionParsnip> karel_ff: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<bullgard6> '~$ gunzip /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz;  gzip: /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz: Too many levels of symbolic links' --  How to deal with this?
<karel_ff> Sorry, running oneiric
<ActionParsnip> karel_ff: what is causing the error?
<Franky> ActionParsnip: I know but I want Ubuntu off of my computer. I want to keep Xubuntu though (I have that along with ubuntu). Is there a way I can do this?
<karel_ff> apt-get install libfree6-dev
<mk> hii
<usalabs_> anyone know the default key servers list for seahorse? (passwords and encryption keys), so that I can sync my keys,, for some reason the list is empty,, I know one of them was pgp.mit.edu but I don't know the port, and there was other listed too
<karel_ff> My sources.list is pretty standard
<ActionParsnip> karel_ff: can you use:  http://pastie.org    to pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy libfree6-dev      Thanks
<frybye> ActionParsnip: nvidia-current is installed in synaptic - with a few other nvidia drivers I tried.. is -that_ the problem?
<Guest53892> who is mason?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: if you have lots of nvidia drivers installed (not the modaliases) then it can cause issues
<karel_ff> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/3315946
<Franky> There has got to be a way I can get Ubuntu off of my computer and still keep Xubuntu! Please help!
<MonkeyDust> Guest53892  james mason was an actor, but that's offtopic
<karel_ff> ActionParsnip: output for libfreetype6 itself is here: http://pastie.org/3315954
<frybye> ActionParsnip: can it be that nvidia-config is now called nvidia settings?
<bullgard6> usalabs_: hkp: //keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<frybye> ActionParsnip: there is a packet with that name...
<auk> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=nyYQE55b                           Yea, I added in a: sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins   and something for firefox/opera & etc.
<ActionParsnip> karel_ff: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/85376787/libfreetype6_2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./libfreetype6_2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<auk> 64bit version
<Franky> ActionParsnip: Is there a way I can get Ubuntu off of my computer and still keep Xubuntu(Along with XFCE)
<bullgard6> usalabs_: hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<ActionParsnip> frybye: it's   nvidia-xconfig     not nvidia-config
<krazed> 2.5MB/s for the kubuntu 11.10 torrent is what's up!
<ActionParsnip> Franky: you could uninstall unity and it may help, it won't make your system faster
<dr_willis> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-detector       nvidia-settings       nvidia-smi            nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> krazed: seeders
<krazed> ActionParsnip, I know! But, it's spectacular.
<dr_willis> Franky:  fire up the package manager and start uninstalling the ubuntu/gnome packages.. (its a pain)
<ActionParsnip> krazed: maye it will pick up
<usalabs_> bullgard6 thanks
<ActionParsnip> krazed: or is 2.5Mb/s your bandwidth?
<krazed> ActionParsnip, pick up? 2.4mb/s is fast as hell. Why would I need any faster?
<dtmbmw325i> Franky: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop
<frybye> ActionParsnip: that was just a typo right now - been using nvidia-xconfig all along and command no found..
<ActionParsnip> krazed: sorry, 50Mb connection here
<dr_willis>    /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<krazed> ActionParsnip, :-(. Corporate? I live in a suburban area, regular cable.
<dtmbmw325i> Franky back up first
<auk> Franky: Use apt-get to uninstall ubuntu-desktop        IF it's there.           But it's exactly like ActionParsnip mentioned, it will not make your system any faster.        You can try this:  http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/       If you like Gnome3 AND The old gnome2 interface.  http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<karel_ff> ActionParsnip: thx. Does this mean there's something wrong in the deb package repositories? Afaict the  -dev package version is trailing behind
<ActionParsnip> krazed: think abouot all the users seeding their ISO whom use kubuntu, healthy torrent  == fast transfer ;)
<Franky> dtmbmw325i: If I do that, will I still have Xubuntu and XFCE?
<ActionParsnip> auk: uninstalling ubuntu-desktop does nothing, its a metapackage
<auk> Franky: I usually use Lubuntu on my opld machine since it's not designed for applications of today.
<auk> ActionParsnip: Ah right, he don't like unity? o_O
<ActionParsnip> auk: cinammon isn't supported here so users with problems won't be helped
<frybye> ActionParsnip:  nvidia-xconfig  "command not found?"
<Franky> auk: XFCE is perfect for me but I'll keep that in mind :) Thanks
<ActionParsnip> frybye: did you run the command I gave?
<tjf> How do I go about flashing my BIOS on Ubuntu?
<krazed> Unity is the devil. :-(
<dtmbmw325i> Franky: just make sure you backup first. Image your disk and then run the command
<ActionParsnip> tjf: what manufacturer of the system?
<auk> krazed: What's wrong with Unity?
<frybye> ActionParsnip: no because I had already installed it with synaptic
<tjf> ActionParsnip: Lenovo G550
<tjf> krazed: I cannot agree more.
<auk> I'm using it right now on my Mint Desktop. (Weird? Yes, but unity pwns).
<ActionParsnip> tjf: dell have a bios flasher which runs in Ubuntu, not sure about other systems
<frybye> ActionParsnip: but of course i will run the command now...
<krazed> auk, The interface just isn't at all what I'm looking for. Kubuntu offers a great solution though, so it's okay.
<auk> I'm so happy I purchased this new machine I custom built.
<Franky> dtmbmw325i: If I do that I'll still have XFCE, right? If so can I back up my files on to a USB.
<bastidrazor> dtmbmw325i: Franky the ubuntu-desktop package is not going to remove anything. its just a meta package
<ActionParsnip> frybye: that is a later version than the one in the repos
<dtmbmw325i> bastidrazor: thats what the purge does
<frybye> ActionParsnip: do I have to uninstall the older one first?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: no, it will simply upgrade  it
<frybye> good..
<Franky> bastidrazor: sweet. Will it free up a little bit of space for me to use for updates, plugins, etc.?
<ActionParsnip> Franky: could just pull down the xubuntu ISO and reinstall clean
<tjf> ActionParsnip: do you know if it'll work for non-Dell computers?
<ActionParsnip> tjf: no, its a dell tool
<bastidrazor> Franky: about 64k
<Franky> ActionParsnip: can I do that without a boot disk? and will XFCE be included on that
<idarkside> anyone knw bout unreal and anope?
<ActionParsnip> Franky: how do you mean without a boot disk?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<bullgard6> '~$ gunzip /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz;  gzip: /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz: Too many levels of symbolic links' --  How to deal with this?
<ActionParsnip> Franky: xubuntu uses xfce by default
<Franky> ActionParsnip: I mean where you put in a disk into the computer to boot an operation system installer.
<bastidrazor> dtmbmw325i: purge does help when removing a meta package.
<Franky> operating system I mean
<ActionParsnip> Franky: you will need it to install a clean xfce based ubuntu, you could sit and hack out the Unity stuff but I'm not sure how long it will take, both methods have pros and cons
<auk> krazed: I didn't like unity at first, but these peeps updated it and now I love it, it       reminds me of windows 7's taskbar, but with a twist and less pixels ued on my screen for menus and toolbars.
<Franky> ActionParsnip: ok lol. How do I download Xubuntu and start fresh (without Ubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> Franky: you could use http://packages.ubuntu.com    to compare the contents of the metapackages and remove what is unique from ubuntu-desktop
<ericus> sudipta: http://shuffleos.com/3557/how-to-enable-alt-f2-shortcut-gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10/
<ericus> oops
<auk> Franky: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<auk> I hate restarting. xD
<frybye> ActionParsnip: it said that I already had the newest version and that a load of other stuff was installed and not necessary and I should use apt-get autoremove - which I have done but nvidia-xconfig is still - command not found (in German...)
<Franky> auk: Will that also delete Ubuntu (like I wanted) I just want one little distro on my comp. not two :) Saves me room
<dtmbmw325i> bastidrazor: Franky: what about "sudo tasksel"
<ActionParsnip> Franky: download the ISO, MD5 test and make an install media, then delete your ubuntu partitions and install to the free space. Be SURE you have everything you ned BACKED UP so you don't lose any data
<Random832> do you know what could cause ubuntu to get in a state where it's - at boot - in a video mode that my monitor doesn't support until I blindly hit enter?
<Franky> ActionParsnip: How do I go about doing that (sorry for sounding stupid but this is my first time using Linux)
<auk> Franky: Not really.              Actually, the truth is, there's no real heavy differences between the ubuntu distros, except for default installed apps,      and some dedicated distro flavored configs.
<ubukou> i seem to be loading cairo dock multiple times..running xfce and i have installed unity and kde alogside.. could it be that KDE XFCE and GNOME are all loading their startup aplications?
<ActionParsnip> Franky: doing what?
<Franky> ActionParsnip: Installing Xubuntu and deleting the Ubuntu partitions
<Hapos> Hello. I am trying to find the best linux release for me, is there anyone to help me choose the right one?
<khalid_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Franky: same way you installed it, just using a different ISO...
<ActionParsnip> Hapos: what hardware do you have?
<auk> Franky: Okay, what you do is this.        1. Figure out if your computer is 32bit OS or a 64bit OS (Actually, machine).           2. Decide on how you want to install Xubuntu.         CD disk or USB drive?                        3.      You then BURN CD or copy Xubuntu to your USB flash drive and    restart your computer to boot into the CD or USB.
<frybye> ActionParsnip: does the nvidia card have to be physically installed - (have not yet done it - cos that messes the screen...)
<Hapos> My hardware is: Core 2 duo E7400, gpu: gtx460 1gb, 4gb of ram ddr2, 1TB HDD
<ActionParsnip> frybye: as far as I am aware no, but possibly. I've not used it without the hardware present
<ubukou> hapos what are you running now ?
<idarkside> anyone knw bout unreal and anope?
<Franky> auk: Sweet :) i have a 32 bit. Which program would be best for ripping the Xubuntu onto my USB. I used Pendrive. Also, where would the best place to get the OS file be? Which website?
<Hapos> ubukou atm I am running windows7 ultimate 64bit
<frybye> ActionParsnip: but you see my problem - nvidia card in pc = not useable screen...
<ubukou> ever used linux ?
<ActionParsnip> Hapos: nice, any of them will do, you have a fine system which is more than any ubuntu needs, so take your pick
<Trumbun> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu server to try it out. I wish to dual boot it with my windows setup. the hard disk has some unpartioned space. how can I do it?
<ActionParsnip> frybye: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ubukou> Hapos, ever used linux?
<Hapos> ubukou yeah I had ubuntu in the past for a while
<frybye> ok...
<padd173> How do I set available locales for my ubuntu server machine?
<Hapos> ubukou I am mainly programming in Java and C++ and I am also a gamer. But I dunno which linux distro to pick :p
<ubukou> i d say starting with ubuntu is a safe choice.. very good community support.
<Franky> auk: which site can I download the OS from?
<auk> Franky: Unetbootin, for linux and windows: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/                      If you're on Ubuntu right now, just push CTRL+ALT+T    and wait for terminal window to pop up, then run this command: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<ubukou> Hapos, gaming isnt always easy in linux... there are many emulators but for gaming i would suggest a dual boot...
<padd173> Franky: ubuntu.com
<ubukou> Hapos, thats just me tho...
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | Franky
<ubottu> Franky: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<auk> Franky: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/          To get Xubuntu.
<holstein> Franky: i would just google clearly which one you want "download xubuntu" for example, and go for the link that is from xubuntu.org .. http://xubuntu.org/ for example
<Hapos> ubukou um yeah I've experienced some problems in the past, but ummmm I am not such a fanatic gamer, WoW is just fine for me. And I think Wine will be more than enough for WoW :P Do you think Gentoo will be better for Java coding?
<Franky> auk: can I use the terminal in XFCE to get unebootin?
<SilentD97> I think some people need to learn how to use Google.
<holstein> Franky: im unclear as to what you hae done so far.. have you installed several ubuntu's?
<auk> Franky: Yes.       (You can also /safely/ assume that all terminals are the same for any linux distro).
<holstein> you dont need to do that really... you can have ubuntu with XFCE and LXDE for example and choose between them at boot
<ActionParsnip> Hapos: WoW runs wine really well
<holstein> all the ubuntu's are bascially the same as far as packages, its just these cusomizations that make the difference Franky
<auk> Franky: At least, it functions similarly. So just apt-get install unetbootin               (The word sudo     means to do this as an ADMIN, under root priveledges).
<ubukou> Hapos, i have never loaded a game on ubuntu successfully.. i havent tryied really hard.. im sure some people have been able to load many game... as for programing i am not the best one in here to answer you...
<holstein> you dont have to have ubuntu and xubuntu insatlled, you can have ubuntu and install XFCE and choose between them... and if thats the case, you really wont save that much hard drive space removing unity
<Franky> holstein: Okay. So I downloaded Ubuntu a few days ago to my USB. I booted my USB to the comp.  installed Ubuntu. It was to slow for me so my cousin (an expert in Linux) gave me a code to get Xubuntu and now I have ubuntu and xubuntu. I want to just have xubuntu
<SilentD97> I'm in the market for a laptop today. Any brands that cooperate particularly well with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Hapos: I suggest you use something like youtube and look at kubuntu, Ubuntu and Xubuntu    to see which desktop appeals
<ActionParsnip> SilentD97: System76
<dtmbmw325i> If you run sudo tasksel you can choose what you want and don't want on your system
<holstein> Franky: OK... but that does *not* account for the space you are reproting
<ActionParsnip> !hcl  | SilentD97
<ubottu> SilentD97: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<holstein> reporting*
<ActionParsnip> SilentD97: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Franky> auk: and unebootin is a program in which I can put OS's on my USB to boot it?
<Franky> Holstein: I know, I
<dtmbmw325i> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<Franky> Holstein: I'm stupid with this. lol
<auk> Franky: Ubuntu and Xubuntu is pretty much the same (Xubuntu based on Ubuntu.         Ubuntu and Xubuntu based on Debian).
<holstein> Franky: i would expect ubuntu to take up about 6gb's and xubuntu a little less.. i wouldnt expect to see much space gained from removing unity Franky
<Hapos> ActionParsnip: Yeah I will and thank you for the info. I know it's an ubuntu char here, but do you think Gentoo would be better than Ubuntu for Java and C++ programming?
<SteM> hello, how can i close Pidgin ?? It is always active!
<SilentD97> I've looked at what System76 has to offer and it's great but I'm looking for a bit more battery life.
<Franky> holstein: Okay.
<auk> Franky: What really happened is that you only installed a few Ubuntu's version of gnome, with a twist.           Just ignore ubuntu? o_O
<MonkeyDust> SilentD97  http://zareason.com/shop/Laptops/
<ActionParsnip> Hapos: the compiler would be more optimised for your CPU but Ubuntu willbe easier to setup and use
<SilentD97> I was looking at a couple lightweight Asus laptops. thoughts?
<ubukou> anyone knows if it is possible KDE UNITY and XFCE to be loading Cairo simultaneously on login? when i open XFCE i have 3 cairo docks one over the other...settings show 1 cairo dock configured... ActionParsnip any insights?
<holstein> Franky: if you are asking "i am running out of hard drive space, and i want to removing unity, because the installation is taking up 37GB's and i want to reclaim space" remvoving unity will *not* save that much space
<Hapos> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much for your information
<Franky> auk: I'm sorry. I'm getting mixed up :( This is so complicated. I just don't want Ubuntu anymore. I just want Xubuntu (which I have also)
<auk> Franky: The easiest solution is to put Xubuntu in your USB, via, unetbootin and install Xubuntu.
<Tm_T> SilentD97: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps (:
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: sure, Cairo dock just needs compositing, the DE is moot
<auk> Franky: A fresh clean install.
<SilentD97> Alright.
<auk> Like you previously did.
<Franky> auk: So the code you have me for unebootin (what is unebootin?)
<Franky> auk: Yes, to sum it all up, I want a fresh clean install of Xubuntu
<holstein> yup... a agree with auk ... wipe what you already did and just reinstall Franky .. i think you have something totally different going on that is taking up so much space
<MonkeyDust> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Franky> holstein: I agree with you there too
<holstein> and you get the xubuntu *official* iso's from http://xubuntu.org/
<ActionParsnip> FrankLv: it will give a cleaner OS.
<Trumbun> in ubuntu desktop durin installation i can set up the partions that i want. on ubuntu server 12.04 Getting either guided - ie use entire disk or manual. in manual option: guided partitioning, configure iscsi volumes. the full disk.
<ActionParsnip> holstein: as long as it passed MD5 from the official hashes, the source is irrelevant
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, i can close 2 bars and be left with one if i want... compositing involves graphics right ?
<Franky> Alrighty. I think I'm all set to go. Thank you auk, holstein, and actionParsnip. I think I understand now :) sorry for bothering
<auk> Franky: "Command" is the proper term for it. Not code.         sudo apt-get install unetbootin                           This is what unetbootin is:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Unetbootin_on_Ubuntu.png                  Just click on DISK IMAGE and pick the ISO you downloaded,          then pick the  USB flash drive letter to install this to          (Be sure to backup/wipe your USB first).
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, there is an extention on cairo.. is that what you are refering to?
<auk> Franky: It's cool, at least you're learning something that can be taught to others.
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: yes, compiz and kwin provide compositing
<Franky> auk: yep. Talk to you later
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, i have compiz running.. i upstreamed it yesterday.. do you suppose its compiz's fault?
<auk> WOAH SNAPS, I just realized, theres a custom  kernel option!!!! Why did I never noticed this before?
<auk> :O
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: fault of what?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, i dont thing i am running kwin.. what is it ?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: its the default WM in KDE
<mint> hey i want to format my hard disk in secure way, i done this command: sudo shred -z -v /dev/sda, does this fill it with zero, MBR too?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, fault for having multiple cairo docks open...
<Eximius> Gparted is failing to detect windows' partition
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, ohhh its kde window mngr. emm .. im running gnome window manager on xfce.
<openvoid> mint, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx is enough
<zizzu> open
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: there is no 'gnome WM', there is metacity and compiz in Gnome
<Franky> auk: it saays 'unable to locate package unebootin when I typed to command in
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hmmm...
<MonkeyDust> Franky  unetbootin, you forgot the t
<ActionParsnip> Franky: unetbootin   you missed the t
<ActionParsnip> snap
<Gringoire> Hey, I have a problem with my webcam, HF Pavillion dv9000, doesn't work
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, is there a way to find out what i am running ?
<Gringoire> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b023 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Gateway USB 2.0 Webcam
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: ps-ef | egrep 'compiz|kwin|metacity'
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, ps ax|grep compiz    ??
<auk> Franky: unetbootin              not unebootin :P
<Trumbun> thanks any way. cancelling windows server installation.
<ActionParsnip> Gringoire: does it show in cheese?
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<Gringoire> it doesn't
<auk> Always check typos.
<Gringoire> ** (cheese:1249): WARNING **: Device '/dev/video0' cannot capture at 640x480
<Franky> auk: oh, eh, eh, I knew that
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: sorry, space before the minus sign'
<Gringoire> Actually this is more interesting, still cheese output: libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<ActionParsnip> Gringoire: if you run:   lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID, use that to find guides
<nsd_> Does anyone know how to set up a guest session account on Ubuntu 10.04 (LTS)? Evidently there is a package called gdm-guest-session that handles creating temporary files and such but it must be launched from an already-running session. I noticed that in /usr/share/gdm/guest-session there appear to be some sort of guest session scripts, but I don't know anything about them. I don't want to create a permanent user account (and, say, just call
<nsd_> it guest) and give it no password or something like that. I like the idea of lightdm's guest user account (in the latest Ubuntu) that is created temporarily. Is there something that I can do like that?
<pip__> does anyone know what's happened to flashvideoreplacer?  I don't seem able to find it anymore
<nsd_> Evidently there is also a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions related to a guest session as well.
<dr_willis> nsd_:  seems every release they chnge how the guest session works.. sometimes you login as a normal user. switch to 'guest' then hand  the pc over to whoever.. in 11.04 you have an actual guest user  whos settings are not saved.
<dr_willis> or was that in 11.10  i never use the feature. :) no matter what they do people seem to always hate how it works.
<igor_> hey guys can you help me?
<nsd_> dr_willis: Yes, I've noticed as much. I would like to know if it is possible to have a temporary guest user log in like in 11.04/11.10, except I'm on 10.04. Like I said evidently Canonical wrote scripts to make it work... Perhaps I have to write my own solution...
<ericus> Have I've got this right? Can I use 8GB RAM with a PAE-kernel, not 64bit?
<ericus> Or should I go for the 64bit version?
<ericus> Or is it still very buggy?
<wietze> hi Im booting ubuntu from pxeboot; but when I do, for some reason I do get network, but my dns lookups fail
<nsd_> ericus: I don't know anything about PAE but I am pretty certain that with 32 bit address pointers you can't access more than 4gb
<wietze> can anyone tell me how I can get the dns lookup to work? the /etc/resolv.conf is sane
<ActionParsnip> ericus: PAE kernel can access 64Gb RAM
<Eximius> Guis
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hmmm ok .. i rebooted.. what i noticed is that when i choose in lightDM what Enviroment to load there is only the option of "XFCE(previous) there, i opens all the processes i had open when i halted... is there a way to kill everything on shutdown ? that is a lightDM thing ... right ?
<Eximius> GParted cannot recognize my hdd
<Eximius> This is seriously sirius
<ActionParsnip> ericus: not seen a buggy 64bit install, always been the same stabilty as my 32bit installs
<Antigone3010> hello !
<dr_willis> ubukou:  check the xfce session management  settings. (i never use xfce)
<dr_willis> ubukou:  its not a lightdm thing. :) its a xfce session thing.
<dr_willis> ive seen people in here asking for that same feature to be enabled in Unity/gnome :)
<ubukou> dr_willis, interesting thing is that it does the same thing when i load KDE...
<ericus> ActionParsnip: even with 32bit?
<wietze> do I need to restart anything after making changes to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<dr_willis> ubukou:  it used to be a common feature. But ive not really looked into it in ages.
<llutz> wietze: no
<dr_willis> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Antigone3010> I'd like to reduce my screen resolution, but keeping the same "precision" : i mean, adding "crop bars" around the screen
<ubukou> dr_willis, ok i ll check .. thanks a lot .
<knjiga> Antigone3010: check your monitor menu
<wietze> llutz: I really dont understand why my initial ubuntu environment does no dns lookups then
<dr_willis> Antigone3010:  ive seen some monitor settings have it where it either zooms less then native res. or displays it as is. with black bars around the image.
<wietze> if I do `nslookup' and enter teh same server as specified in /etc/resolv.conf, the lookups work
<knjiga> my monitor does that
<wietze> if I try to ping google.com in shell, it cannot resolv
<llutz> wietze: grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Antigone3010> dr_willis, knjiga : i am on a laptop... I used to have that option on windows (nvidia drivers) but haven't found anything here
<p3rror> Hey
<ActionParsnip> ericus: both arch's have been fine
<wietze> llutz: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<ubukou> dr_willis, there is a setting called "automatically save session at logout" but its unckecked.. using XFCE i am getting the feeling that gnome runs alongside.. is that even possible?
<p3rror> please i get an error when i run apt-get
<p3rror> can you help
<p3rror> http://paste.debian.net/154873/
<knjiga> Antigone3010: do you use nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> wietze: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf      then retry
<Antigone3010> knjiga, yes.
<llutz> wietze: for a test, edit the file and change that line to read "hosts:  files dns"
<dr_willis> ubukou:  i dont use xfce.. im not sure gnome uses the feature by default eiather
<wietze> hmmm
<wietze> ActionParsnip: your version worked
<knjiga> those should allow for gpu scaling, but the option is greyed out until you change resolutuin. Maybe it isn't there in the Linux version though.
<wietze> perhaps the resolv.conf is malformed?
<ActionParsnip> wietze: basically your DNS sucks or you aren't getting DNS via DHCP
<wietze> ActionParsnip: nono
<wietze> I didnt use 8.8.8.8 :)
<wietze> I used the one that was already in the resolv.conf
<wietze> but I removed all other lines
<ubukou> dr_willis, hmm i ll check on #XFCE
<ActionParsnip> wietze: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html    use that, the file is made by network manager at boot, so use that guide and the config will stick
<ubukou> dr_willis, thanks
<wietze> ActionParsnip: not really no :)
<Bastian_B> Hi, I removed a file using 'sudo rm file', is there a way to retrieve it? Thanks
<wietze> ActionParsnip: its not the dns thats not working
<knjiga> Antigone3010: the option is greyed out in windows if you are currently in native resolution
<wietze> its the initial config that seems to not work
<ActionParsnip> wietze: now you have a web connection, get updated
<dr_willis> Bastian_B:  not very easially
<dr_willis> !undelete | Bastian_B
<ubottu> Bastian_B: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<wietze> ActionParsnip: the idea is to hve a working out of teh box pxeboot
<wietze> which it isnt, because the /etc/resolv.conf is not proper
<wietze> or so it seems
<Antigone3010> knjiga, well i managed to do it
<ActionParsnip> wietze: that file is made by networ manager
<Bastian_B> dr_willis, thanks a lot
<Franky> do I need to reboot after installing unetbootin?
<Antigone3010> on windows, i eman
<MonkeyDust> Franky  no
<ActionParsnip> wietze: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<knjiga> Antigone3010: oh, maybe the option is absent or hidden in linux
<wietze> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<joelmob> im on a ubuntu 8 server, and want to install pthread and gcc-c++ support how do i do this
<joelmob> is it possible with a sudo apt get install
<ActionParsnip> joelmob: sure
<MonkeyDust> joelmob  first search what you need with apt-cache search
<wietze> ActionParsnip: the resolv.conf has
<wietze> nameserver 'x'
<wietze> when I change it to: nameserver x it works
<wietze> so it seems to fall over the '''s
<ActionParsnip> wietze: shouldn't have quotes around it
<wietze> I wonder how I get these quotes then :o
<Antigone3010> knjiga, oh, i found it hidden somewhere
<Antigone3010> it worksss ! thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip> wietze: i'd use that guide and set the DNS manually, sounds like your DHCP server is distibuting it with quotes
<knjiga> Antigone3010: nice, np :)
<wietze> ActionParsnip: I doubt that, all my other boxes seem to work
<ActionParsnip> wietze: same OS?
<wietze> same OS, different distribution
<donavan01> I just bot a laptop and I found out it has a a miniPCIexpress slot which Im going to try ram a SSD card into, I want to load it up with Ubuntu but I dont want the system to show me the HDD (windows) and the SSD(linux) at boot I want to have to select the boot device is this easily do able or am I asking for a giant head ache
<Franky> can I download Xubuntu in CD form and use unetbootin to transfer it to a USB?
<ActionParsnip> wietze: maybe a thing, you need to override it
<ActionParsnip> Franky: yes absoltely
<tiox> Is there a way to force gnome on ncurse interface applications?
<ActionParsnip> Franky: the CD ISO is what you transfer using unetbootin
<Franky> ActionParsnip: Okay. I have a 32 bit computer so should I download PC(intel X86) desktop CD?
<wietze> ActionParsnip: it seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/709364
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709364 in casper (Ubuntu) "Invalid domain in /etc/resolv.conf on network install with NetworkManager disabled" [Medium,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> Franky: yes
<ActionParsnip> wietze: nice
<Franky> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much :)
<tiox> I know debconf can be forced to use GTK or QT for an interface, wondering if ncurse applications have something similar.
 * Caspercom considers turning his mention scripts off for this channel :|
<ActionParsnip> wietze: I use manual DNS as I have ran namebench as well as a local dnsmasq cache
<ervis> hi all
<wietze> ActionParsnip: I guess I have to wait for a new release before this is fixed?
<wietze> ActionParsnip: I just want a netinstall that works out of the box; I cant tell my gf to go edit her resolv.conf manually :)
<ervis> anyone know if Ubuntu have any plan to upgrade pootle to latest version ?
<ActionParsnip> wietze: you don't have to, just set the DNS in network manager....
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ervis
<ubottu> ervis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<axisys> how do I rotate through all the active browser windows, while only one window is on focus instead of all windows in focus and I can barely see the content of each window in my laptop screen..
<em> sudo apt-get install skyrim
<em> why it doesn't work?
<KristianDK> I'm having troubles setting up a bridged environment for KVM. I successfully have br0 running, but without "bridge_ports eth0", when i set that and run ifup br0, the entire network crashes and i have to manually edit the file by mounting the disk from another OS and changing /etc/network/interfaces
<auronandace> em: are you kidding?
<KristianDK> How can i debug this?
<em> auronandace: hardly joking when it's all i need to install now
<auronandace> em: skyrim as in the game yes?
<em> !info skyrim
<ubottu> Package skyrim does not exist in oneiric
<mongy> em, works i nwine does it not?
<mongy> in win
<mongy> in wine *
<wessel> How can I create a shortcut to dubble click a .sh file and run it in a terminal?
<em> mongy: oh that would be cool.
<artbrut> I have a vostro 1500 laptop and why do I get the old desktop rather than the unity desktop when I boot from a 11.04 live CD or usb?
<aBound> Isn't Skyrim only for Windows and has to be paid for?
<auronandace> aBound: thats why i thought he was kidding
<mongy> em, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13667
<aBound> auronandace, I don't think he's kidding. lol
<ActionParsnip> mongy: I'd say it was a platinum rating, bit slow and lag on ultra setting is more than acceptable imho :)
<aBound> em, You do know that Skyrim is for Windows right and you need to pay for the "actual game". Though if you have the physical disc you can run it within the WINE emulator.
<ActionParsnip> aBound: Wine isn't an emulator
<ActionParsnip> aBound: It's what wine actually stands for...
<auronandace> aBound: wine is a compatibilty layer'
<aBound> I noticed.
<bullgard6> '~$ gunzip /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz;  gzip: /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser.1.gz: Too many levels of symbolic links' --  How to deal with this?
<Culiforge> could someon help with chroot to an unbootable installation?
<ikonia> bullgard6: remove the level of symlinks
<ikonia> bullgard6: use less links
<krazed> So, I'd like to officially point out that Unity is going to make sooooooo many users switch from classic ubuntu to kubuntu.
<KristianDK> lol
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: try unp
<ActionParsnip> krazed: does it matter?
<auronandace> krazed: good that they have a choice of desktops then
<auronandace> krazed: do you have a support issue?
<fling> how to make existing files 'sparse' ? without using cp/rsync/etc...
<fling> i need an app that will make 'holes' :]
<aBound> More or less people will realize why bother with the hassle from moving to one gui to another. :P
<krazed> It kind've matters, just because the old gnome2 interface was aesthetically pleasing and very functional, but eh.
<krazed> auronandace: no why
<auronandace> krazed: this is a support channel
<ikonia> krazed: gnome 2 is dead for all distros, it is a non-discussion
<ikonia> krazed: use whatever desktop/distro you like, but complaining won't change anything
<artbrut> why doesn't it boot into the unity desktop on a vostro 1500 laptop?
<krazed> I wasn't complaining by any means, just pointing something out. I'm actually finally satisfied with my current environment.
<ActionParsnip> krazed: what DE users use is unimportant
<ikonia> krazed: you're not pointing anything out, you don't speak for the mass population of linux users, so you don't know what it will do
<ikonia> krazed: keep to support discussion and there will be no problem
<plouffe> Would clamtk be appropriate to run a virus scan on a VBox XP image?
<ubukou> auronandace, outch :)
<ActionParsnip> plouffe: if the image can be mounted, yes
<ikonia> plouffe: not directly on the image file
<aBound> Hmm, let's see if this works.
<aBound> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, ikonia what would I have to do?
<krazed> ikonia: People can make observations and speak on them, sure this is a support channel and I often come here for support I was just making a statement. I don't really see why you're making a big deal about a simple comment.
<auronandace> aBound: one can live in hope :)
<ikonia> krazed: because it's nonsense, you don't know if people will adopt or drop uinity
<aBound> auronandace, HA! in accordance to hopefully working. :P
<aBound> How do you guys reference bots I noticed a lot of people doing it.
<pfifo> /etc/enviroment is NOT respected, how can I PROPERLY set an enviorment variable
<ikonia> !ubottu > aBound
<ubottu> aBound, please see my private message
<ikonia> aBound: check the pm
<ubukou> ikonia, only thing that can be said for sure is that everything new is not adopted fast.
<ubukou> ikonia, time will tell...
<zygoptera> pfifo: "setenv varnam value"
<em> This is a support channel
<ikonia> correct
<aBound> Reading is one of my enemies. :P
<ActionParsnip> aBound: you trigger her with !factoid    the bang makes ubottu react
<ActionParsnip> aBound: you are reading now...
<pfifo> zygoptera, is the permanent?
<artbrut> The old school desktop makes it easier to find things
<aBound> haha indeed.
<pfifo> zygoptera, is that permanent and system wide
<krazed> ikonia: As of right now, I've been doing a lot of reading and looking around and it seems the general consensus is that Unity still has some problems and configuration issues. I'm sure within the next 2-3 releases Unity will be a great solution, however I just feel as of now it lacks compared to both the old gnome2 environment and KDE... That's all.
<ActionParsnip> artbrut: install xfce4 and use the xfce desktop, your Gnome apps will run there as well
<ikonia> krazed: thanks for that pointless statment
<zygoptera> pfifo: no, not permanent or systemwide unless you include the command in the system  rc.d init files
<plouffe> ActionParsnip, can I just open "Open with Virus Scanner" the WinXP.vdi file?
<ActionParsnip> plouffe: not sure, I'd ask in #vbox  to see how they are mounted
<Dr_Willis> id be impressed if the av scanners handled vdi files
<sda1986> Hi all, I have a Samsung 700z3a with ibrid svideo. they say i should work with it around 15W but my computer work always around 15W sometimes i can make it reach the 23W but still very high! what should i watch to make the power goes down? i use ubuntu + 3.2.2kernel
<ActionParsnip> krazed: what you are highlighting is pointless.
<em> krazed: I agree with all you said except that it is going to get better.
<daiver> hi! Ubuntu Studio. How to change screen refresh rate? Via Settings->Display, only one 60Hz.
<gyzar> join #django
<pfifo> Hoe can I permanently set an environment variable system wide, BOTH for pre-existing variables and new variables?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  one normally exports them in the /etc/bashrc or /etc/profile
<auk> krazed: People generally complain about unity for it's look, and for the fact they're running old hardware. o_O              Gnome3 appears to be ditching old stuff.
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, is that how ubuntu is supposed to do it? according to my info, that is not recommended
<Dr_Willis> the term 'preexisting/new' is a bit.. well confuseing. :) you export them, they are set. child processes get them. and can change them later
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: /etc/environment
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  it depens on the details i imagine
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, /etc/environment is NOT respected
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: weird
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, I want to set a new variable JAVA_HOME, and append to the preexisting PATH
<ubukou> krazed, thre might be someone that has configured unity in a way that is the best environment that we all have ever dreamed of... you cant know that... all we are saying is that inless you have a way to help make it better.. this is a pointless discussion.. like i said .. time will tell..
<zygoptera> pfifo: that would be best in the bashrc file
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  id set it in the bash profiles then. but the Java wiki page for ubuntu may have a better place.
<axisys> so Alt + ~ switch between windows of same application while displays the windows in thumbnail like view.. is there a way I can view them in full size like Alt + Tab used to do in the past ?
<em> ubukou: what is the probability that Ubuntu will admit it made a mistake and stop using Unity if it doesn't get any better?
<Dr_Willis> Unity is getting better  all the time.
<Eximius> Help, GParted doesn't support GPT
<ikonia> seems like a worthwhile discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pfifo> zygoptera, Dr_Willis, thats my train of thought too, but it dosent seem to be recommended according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<operatorplik> opo iki?
<dtmbmw325i>  Alt + ~  works pretty nice. I was always alt + tabbing and waiting for the screen to expand for other windows
<zygoptera> pfifo: there will always be differences of opinion
<Alana> HI all!!!
<dtmbmw325i> Hello
<Franky> I encountered yet another problem. lol. I just downloaded (or tried at least) the OS for xubuntu so I can do a clean install but it says I only have 2.5GB left when I download it. I have only downloaded Adobe Flash Player so I don't know what's taking up the space
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, JAVA wiki says /etc/enviroment, but again, its not taking effect there
<auronandace> Eximius: isn't that something you should complain about to the gparted devs?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  check the forums and askubuntu could be some known bug.
<dtmbmw325i> Franky run disk analyzer
<Franky> dtbmw325i: okay. Brb
<Eximius> Well how should I complain to them
<axisys> dtmbmw325i: well but it shows all the windows in thumbnail size.. would be nice if I could see them in full size just like Alt + Tab used to
<ubukou> em, there is no way ubuntu says its a mistake.. its not. took hard work to get there .. and in the process something was improved even if we cant see it. unity might be a stepping stone for something better.. was it worth the resources spent on developing it? once again, only time will tell.
<Somelauw> Hi, I am trying to upgrade to ubuntu 11.4 but it says I am either using a prerelease or one of my packages is broken
<Eximius> and to ubuntu devs that they don't provide a partition editor capable of handling GPT
<ActionParsnip> Franky: did you tell the installer to use the old partitions and format them so they are blank?
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, im willing to say its my fault since its not a shell script, but the file doesnt seem to be that hard to change
<Somelauw> If one of my pacakages is broken, then how do I resolve it?
<auronandace> Eximius: check their bug tracker, if there isn't support planned file a feature request
<dtmbmw325i> ActionParsnip, it is the image he can't download I beleive
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<tiox> ubukou: Time will also tell if GNOME-Shell is a sign of things to come.
<ActionParsnip> dtmbmw325i: ahhh
<pfifo> anyway Dr_Willis zygoptera ActionParsnip, thanks, im going with bashrc, since it actually works
<dtmbmw325i> axisys, Im not sure
<ActionParsnip> Franky: uninstall old kernels, will free up lots of space
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: if it works then sweet
<Alana> I can change name of all programs, that have license GNU GPL/GNU LGPL/BSD/LBSD yes? Help please!
<K350> Where are the Kopete settings/account info stored ?
<auronandace> Alana: what?
<MonkeyDust> K350  try ~/.config
<zygoptera> Alana: why would you want to?
<tiox> Alana: Just change their names in the menus in alacarte or change their launcher names if you installed gnome-panel and made desktop icons.
<ubukou> Eximius, there is a bug filed. concernign that.. some people found that removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau helped... google and read about it... i broken my setup trying to upgrtade.. use caution.
<tiox> O wait...
<MonkeyDust> alacarte? isnt that for gnome2? i miss alacarte!
<ActionParsnip> K350: maybe in ~/.kde   someplace
<tiox> Yeah, it is a GNome 2 thing.
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte oneiric
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  works here for me. :)
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte precise
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<tiox> Well  kinda. Alacarte can modify the Gnome 3 "Classic" menu,.
<ActionParsnip> its in Precise too...
<Eximius> ubukou: How does removing video drivers help deal with a partition editor feature non-existance problem?
<Dr_Willis> it alters the various .desktop files that are the same  format
<ubukou> look how alive the chat became with a single statement about unity
<Alana> Im developer. I want make my own OS.
<Alana> Help please!
<Alana> I can change name of all programs, that have license GNU GPL/GNU LGPL/BSD/LBSD yes? Help please!
<Dr_Willis> Alana:  ask a more clear question...
<ActionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<MonkeyDust> Alana  good idea, there's only about 300 active distro's
<tiox> lol
<ActionParsnip> Alana: see ubottus guides
<zygoptera> The authors might call it plagiarism to rename and appropriate all their packages
<tiox> MonkeyDust is right. Balls to making your own OS these days when just visiting distrowatch.com will give you a good idea of your competition.
<ActionParsnip> zygoptera: its not, its one of the founding principles of the OS
<Dr_Willis> be sort of pontless to rename 'ls' to be 'myspiffydir'
<ubukou> Eximius, sorry wrong person.....:S
<tiox> I don't know why ls hasn't gained a dir alias yet.
<Dr_Willis> there is a dir  command allready in ubuntu
<tiox> Because it's kinda confusing to be doing dir in DOSbox, or for a WIndows user coming from Windows command line to use ls instead.
<Eximius> ubukou: lol
<zygoptera> tiox: it's easy to make an alias
<ubukou> Somelauw, , there is a bug filed. concernign that.. some people found that removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau helped... google and read about it... i broken my setup trying to upgrtade.. use caution.
<Dr_Willis> echo *     :)
<ubukou> Eximius, thank god you didnt remove it...
<ubukou> Eximius, :P
<avance0242> Hello! I have a question regarding the Backtrack 5 Linux distribution, I'm having a problem with my wireless card functioning properly, without this working, it makes Backtrack useless.
<tiox> Since when did this become a support channel?
<tiox> Oh, lol.
<MonkeyDust> avance0242  type /join #backtrack-linux
 * tiox thought He was on offtopic
<urlin2u> !backtrack > | avance0242
<Eximius> ubukou: I'm tech savvy enought to compile my own kernel, so yeah :D
<mongy> .
<pfifo> can I remove crond from my system?
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/MMmvd29Q
<zygoptera> pfifo: not a good idea
<pfifo> zygoptera, what kind of trouble will I run into?
<gaby_wald> irc.freenode.com
<avance0242> okay thanks! I'll join there
<zygoptera> pfifo: maybe your system will stop working the next time a cron job was supposed to execute?
<Alana> OpenOffice => LibreOffice, SMPlayer => UMPlayer, RedHat => CentOS, Debian => Ubuntu, Ubuntu => ZorinOS, and Ubuntu => MySuperOS for girls. I can make it? Its legal?
<monika> what is ubuntu??
<pfifo> zygoptera, anything more specific than 'stop working'?
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: remove the opencv2 ppa as it doesn't support maverick
<Dr_Willis> Alana:  you can install whatever apps you want on your own disrto..
<theadmin> !ubuntu | monika, take a read
<ubottu> monika, take a read: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubukou> Eximius, /bow
<slainbybeats> dudes, i got a question
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | Alana
<ubottu> Alana: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<MonkeyDust> Alana  monika  http://planet.ubuntu-women.org/
<ubukou> i just used http://pastebin.com/sqESyWSK this to build docky.. anyone has any idea where it is.. doesnt seem to be in home folder...
<slainbybeats> anything is wring with my sound... i cant change the volume via system oO
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: i'd also disable the http://packages.ros.org/ repo you added
<Alana> And i can change name of programs!? its too legal?
<urlin2u> slainbybeats, ask and if anybody know they will answer
<zygoptera> pfifo: like schduled system functions which were expected to take place, not happening and causing things to be unstable or not function at all
<ActionParsnip> slainbybeats: if you run:  alsamixer   can you change it there?
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: I think that package is the one which added depends on opencv.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: could remove that, upgrade then reinstall it
<slainbybeats> i first gotta install that mixer
<Alana> Dr_Willis, And i can change name of programs!? its too legal?
<Alana> Dr_Willis: And i can change name of programs!? its too legal?
<auronandace> slainbybeats: alsamixer should be there by default
<Somelauw> I am going to look for a way to just disable it and not remove it.
<slainbybeats> but i can change in Rythmbox... it only doesnt work if i want to change it in ubuntu.. so i cant get really loud sounds out of that laptop
<Alana> Please Help!
<MonkeyDust> Alana  there's also girl-geek stuff
<ActionParsnip> slainbybeats: the OS will tell you what you need, its part of a default install though
<auronandace> Alana: why do you want to make your own OS?
<Alana> MonkeyDust, where?
<pfifo> zygoptera, how about, replacing it with a different cron daemon, do I have any options?
<MonkeyDust> Alana  http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/business-it/girl-geeks-to-take-over-the-world-20110923-1kox1.html
<Alana> auronandace, and why not? and why Mark do it?
<Somelauw> thanks
<slainbybeats> nope, it always starts the Softwarecenter, so theres no Program
<zygoptera> It sounds like Alana doesn't really want to make her own OS, it sounds like she just wants to change enough names so she can take credit for making an OS
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, is there a way to remove KDE and Unity and leave only XFCE on my box without breaking it ?
<Alana> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<MonkeyDust> anything to please a lady
<slainbybeats> ...
<zygoptera> pfifo: what's wrong with the builtin cron daemon?
<nsd_> Anyone know how to set the default gdm session? I now have a guest user account set up but I need to change it from gnome to fvwm.
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: the only way I can think is to first remove the qt libs, the kde apps willfail deps and be marked for uninstall
<Alana> zygoptera, jealous?
<bahamas> hello. I'm using 64-bit ubuntu 11.04 and the sound doesn't work, except in the browser. any thoughts on how to fix this?
<slainbybeats> i fucking cant work with that low volumes -.-
<auronandace> Alana: so you're planning to fork linux and how many userland programs?
<pangolin> !language | slainbybeats
<ubottu> slainbybeats: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nsd_> I see that in /usr/share/gdm/guest-session there is some magic performed with the $GDMSESSION variable but I don't know where it is set initially or what the magic does exactly. Is that set initially from gconf?
<aBound> I forgot I was in here hehe. :P
<nsd_> Also I am using 10.04 LTS
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, is it recomended?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: you will then need to compare the 2 metapackages for ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop to see which is unique to the ubuntu desktop and remove that
<Alana> auronandace, openforge,...
<pfifo> zygoptera, Ive never been too happy with it, so basicly just personal reasons. I am going to try removing it, if you want you can PM me your email and ill let you know how it works out.
<Alana> auronandace, sourceforge
<Dr_Willis> Alana:   your example was changeing the name of the DISTRO. not the 'programs' i think
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: kde is Qt based, xfce and gnome are gtk based so its a great way to carve out kde
<slainbybeats> for anyone who wants to know, i use the latest stable 11.10 release
<jtreminio> Morning all - does anyone know of a music player that has support for youtube URLs?
<Dr_Willis> Alana:  if you are remastering your own ubuntu, you most likely dont want to be calling it 'ubuntu' :)
<zygoptera> pfifo: no. publish your results here, so everyone can learn from your experiment
<slainbybeats> i love open source :D
<auronandace> Alana: you didn't answer my question
<gazzzzzzzzza> I want to rename everyting to be more manly
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, so only removing kde is recomended?
<gazzzzzzzzza> like OpenOffice just changed to LibreOffice
<gazzzzzzzzza> So can I change it to like
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a desktop (11.10 amd64) that isn't on the internet. I have a laptop (11.10 amd64) that can travel and connect. Without downloading the full 40GB required to use apt-mirror, I would like to update, and if possible, download some new packages. Is there a semi-easy way to do it? I'm not new...
<nsd_> Here's a simpler question: Does anyone know if the default GDM session is set in gconf? I can't use gdmsetup because the unlock feature does not work
<gazzzzzzzzza> superManlyWordProcessorONLYforMEN ?
<ActionParsnip> slainbybeats: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> slainbybeats: select to upload to the server and a URL is made, what is it?
<mwallacesd> Hi guys good morning/afternoon! If I edit the file /etc/sysctl.conf and add the line vm.swappiness=10 is it intructing the system to use how much swap according my RAM???
<Alana> Dr_Willis, i want LibreOffice =>  MyOwnOffice, UMPlayer => MyOwnPlayer,...
<mcl0vin> what will be a good practice to follow if i have two hdd each is 80GB...how can i set it up to where i can have ubuntu os in one drive and all user data in the other one , so that if i ever have to upgrade and it goes south like it did this morning i don't worry about backing up
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: why would it not be?
<gazzzzzzzzza> I want LibreOffice => ONLYFORMEN
<Alana> auronandace, sorry bad english i :( reformulire please
<theadmin> Alana: That's copyright infridgement and not legal.
<urlin2u> mwallacesd, yep
<slainbybeats> ActionParship: wait i gotta open terminal first xD
<auronandace> Alana: are you serious?
<gazzzzzzzzza> Hey Alana, wanna met up in real life ?
<auronandace> Alana: why are you renaaming everything?
<Dr_Willis> Alana:  i dont see the point in doing that either. change the menu item if you want. but its still just pointless.
<wondering> Hello all.. I am running zorin.. Ubuntu based and I was wondering how to get the search bar in the windows 7 appearance mode??  Its there in gnome but not xp or 7
<urlin2u> mwallacesd, it is a control of when the swap is used at points of ram use
<Alana> I corresponded with Stallman
<gazzzzzzzzza> Alana: I could make a mans manly distro, you could make one for the kitchen ?
<LjL> theadmin: what, changing names to LibreOffice and things?
<ikonia> Alana: do you need some sort of ubuntu help ?
<drbenway> Stallman speaks to women?!
<auronandace> !ot | Alana
<slainbybeats> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3e1964f6ab5fea55e745f8df11f569200c41d992
<ubottu> Alana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: you set the partitioning at install time. I suggest you have /, swap and /home on one of the drives, then make a partition on the othe 80Gb drive and use it as pure user data. I doubt you will need 80Gb for /  and swap
<theadmin> wondering: We don't have those modes in Ubuntu, therefore we can't help. This is also offtopic here.
<theadmin> LjL: Yeah, I mean, unless you make a real fork... Distributing the same thing under a different name sounds fishy
<zygoptera> Hey mcl0vin! :) There are guides available for putting "/home" on a separate drive. That would probably work best
<slainbybeats> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3e1964f6ab5fea55e745f8df11f569200c41d992
<LjL> theadmin: it's not really
<tjf> so, now I can't enable wireless
<ubukou> ActionParsnip,hmm sorry im not that good with these.. removing kubuntu-desktop will also remove depended packages with it.. removing ubuntu-desktop will also remove depended packages that are needed for XFCE as well?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i am facing the icons-bug in lxde too with the missing transparents, do you have already a bug?
<mcl0vin> zygoptera: link please
<mwallacesd> urlin2u, Thank you. I Have only 512 of RAM but I want to user it as maximum before to use the SWAP, What value do you recomend???
<urlin2u> mwallacesd, not how much but when the swap is used.
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, hope you understand what im asking :
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: yeah reported it dude, want the link?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: would be great
<theadmin> mwallacesd: Use 1024M swap
<tjf> jockey.log says 2012-02-04 11:39:31,349 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<mcl0vin> ActionParsnip: can i pm you
<Alana> stollaman said: Change the names of the programs, but leave the lists of authors
<Alana> stollaman said: Change the names of the programs, but leave the lists of authors
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: the metapackages don't remove their contents, they are hollow nothings
<gazzzzzzzzza> exit
<auronandace> Alana: why are you asking this in #ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/926383
<wondering> theadmin maybe I wasn't clear in my question.  I have a search bar when I click the start menu using gnome. I can also use appearance to make the sys look like 7 or xp and it is obviously still ubuntu zorin.  But there is no search bar when I click the start or Z button..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 926383 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Icons with white background" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Alana> auronandace, because my distr will based on Ubuntu
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin: sure, i aint got long
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip:  unp did unpacking the .gz file. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<LjL> Alana: this discussion would really be much better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> mwallacesd, that is what I use, =10 you can go lower, I believe 0 means swap is not used,we get that confirmed in the channel.
<LjL> Alana: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support, not just anything to do with Ubuntu
<theadmin> wondering: Yeah, we don't have such "appearance modes" in Ubuntu. Actually, the only things we support here are Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu, anything else is not supported.
<auronandace> LjL: well said
<urlin2u> shoul*
<mongy> !swap | mwallacesd
<meerkats> ubuntu's update manager is all grey, It prompted me to update, I did so and clicked to install the updates, and then it turned grey. Its been like that for 20 minutes, can ti be downloading and installing in the dark?
<ubottu> mwallacesd: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<zygoptera> mcl0vin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendSeparateHome
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: unp is the daddy, extracts everything without having to remember switches for extraction of the different archives
<wondering> theadmin I see. My bad, I thought zorin was a diriv of ubuntu and the basics where the same.. sorry
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip:  Thank you for exlaining.
<bullgard6> +p
<bahamas> so, how can I debug the fact that the sound isn't working?
<mwallacesd> I have 1024M swap theadmin, but before to start to user the swap I want the system to user 95% of my 512 RAM, I want to better perfomance... You recomend to user a value betwee 2 and 7 in this line????
 * Dr_Willis seems to mention unp about 4 times a week. :)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard6: should be default install imho
<slainbybeats> ActionParsnip: Still there? got the URL?
<auronandace> !derivatives | wondering
<ubottu> wondering: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<theadmin> wondering: We can't support any derivatives because we're not usually aware of changes they make. Take Jolicloud for instance, they introduce their own damn KERNEL. How are we supposed to support that
<bullgard6> ActionParsnip: I agree.
<tjf> I'd rather not reinstall Ubuntu but if that's the easiest way I guess I will...
<Alana> LjL ok but please help me. Can i change name of kernel "Linux"? Linux => Mynux?
<Alana> LjL, ok but please help me. Can i change name of kernel "Linux"? Linux => Mynux?
<LjL> Alana: i will help you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  please say something to Alana
<ActionParsnip> Alana: you do know all you are  changing is the name? Its a fairly futile project
<ActionParsnip> Alana: what's it called; renamix?
<Dr_Willis> 'FutileLinux"
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Why would I... (s)he's being horribly offtopic and annoying and I have no ban hammer. I already pointed out (s)he's offtopic
<Alana> thanks all bb!!!
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop will do?
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: do it, it will ONLY remove the metapackage, nothing more, nothing less
<wondering> theadmin got it. sorry for my ignorance. maybe you can help me with something else.  I was wondering if there is an operating difference between GNU? GTK? debian ubuntu???  My Question isCan I change operating systems and still see pics and files I have created with ubuntu or zorin?
<auronandace> ubukou: if you are using 11.10 aptiitude isn't installed by default
<ubukou> ActionParsnip, and lightdm wont be affected by it right ?
<user1__> hello
<mongy> mwallacesd, set swappiness to 10, also you might want to look into using zramswap enabler which can speed things up
<theadmin> wondering: Sorry, you didn't make ANY sense, that's not valid English at all >.< Could you PM me (we can't go offtopic here or we'll likely get banned)
<ubukou> auronandace, so i ll just ap-get it (?)
<jason404> I tried apt-get remove, which said that the package is not installed, but it is still there. I can still run it (transmission) how do I remove it?
<auronandace> ubukou: yes, best to stick with apt-get
<user1__> hello
<ubukou> auronandace, just trying to find the right way to do it..
<ActionParsnip> ubukou: no, only one package will be removed, you will make no change at all
<slainbybeats> ok so if no one can help i am away..
<mongy> jason404, did you just remove the transmission-gtk package?   try sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<MonkeyDust> and if you did apt-get autoremove after that?
<MonkeyDust> ah
<jason404> mongy: oh doesn't matter. It's transmission-daemon which is installed
<stubuntu> the docx file just crashes when oepened with Libre office !! any solutions?
<ubukou> auronandace, apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop you mean ?
<auronandace> ubukou: using apt-get requires you to use sudo
<ubukou> auronandace, i will.
<auronandace> ubukou: i'm not sure if that would only remove the metapackage though, as others have said
<mwallacesd> Ok mongy, I will try starting with 5 and plus++ in order to verify the best performance. =)
<ubukou> auronandace, so apt-get remove or aptitude remove ?
<rallias> does the minimal cd listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD include wireless support?
<ubukou> auronandace, from what i read aptitude is safer ?
<auronandace> ubukou: stick to apt-get, but as for removing kde i've never done that, ask someone who has
<auronandace> ubukou: safer how?
<ubukou> auronandace, i read it in the forum...
<biohazard135> ok i have a rather serious problem, ubuntu is crashing ramdomly goes back to what i think might be the kernel? black screen with loads of text
<ubukou> auro whats the difference if i may ask..
<biohazard135> for a second, then reloads the login screen
<auronandace> ubukou: and who said that and what reasons did they state?
<jason404> mongy: when I reinstall from a PPA, how can I make sure that I am installing that version
<jason404> ?
<kermie_> What's the command equivalent in terminal for "ip config" ?
<rallias> ubukou I can see how someone would say that, but aptitude isn't included from meekrat on IIRC
<biohazard135> and when i log back in, everything is gone. it just happened again and i caught the word "cups"
<biohazard135> does it have something to do with these random crashes?
<zygoptera> kermie_: ifconfig
<MonkeyDust> jason404  you'll have to ask the maintainer of the ppa
<auronandace> ubukou: apt-get is the official way, aptitude is a different tool that does the same thing (in slightly different ways)
<kermie_> zygoptera: Do you have any idea how ubuntu enables and permits the use of ipv6 if i have a router? I am trying to determine how come i can access an ipv6 website in ubuntu, and i can not in windows 7
<mongy> jason404, adding a ppa and install a package or upgrading will use the newer version.
<kermie_> zygoptera: somehow ipv6 in windows 7 is autoassigned
<jason404> MonkeyDust: but when using backports on Debian there is a switch that you can use to install the backported version. is there no equivalent for PPAs?
<jason404> mongy: oh okay thanks
<bullgard6> ikonia: I did check my files and could not detect how I could use less links. I think that gunzip's output was misleading in my case. --  I followed ActionParsnip's advice and I am done. --  Thank you.
<rubst3r> hello everyone
<theadmin> kermie_: For Windows, make sure "Internet Protcol Version 6" is marked in your connection properties, that's about all I can say, we don't support Windows here.
<Ester123> Hey, i'm trying to choose my own command tpo run when an audio cd is inserted. how do i do it?
<biohazard135> wait a sec, cups is a "print server"? can i just remove it thhen?
<MonkeyDust> jason404  ppa s are not supported, it depends on how the maintainer wanted and created it
<biohazard135> i don't print anything
<zygoptera> kermie_: linuxes use ipv6-to-ifv4 tunnelling, so even if your router isn't set to allow ipv6 the ipv6 still gets through
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: unp is the key :)
<Ester123> i found "Removable Media" but it's very limited.
<kermie_> zygoptera: thanks for that information i'm sure to pass it to my friend that helps me on the windows matter
<zygoptera> kermie_: the ipv6 to ipv4 tunnelling is also a major security breach usually, and I often wish to get rid of it
<kermie_> fe80:: is local link?
<kermie_> zygoptera: a server for OTTD is on ipv6 :(
<biohazard135> anyone?
<ubukou> auronandace, hmm ok .. so i ll stick to apt-get. http://pastebin.com/hdYLaXBR ,theres also that way according to forum staff on ubuntu forums ,but it seems a little different, in the end it also installes ubuntu desktop again.
<holstein> biohazard135: sure.. you can remove cups.. but it wont regain much hard drive space
<auronandace> ubukou: if i were you i'd rather reinstall
<theadmin> ubukou: Yeah, don't you see "&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" at the end of your command? :D
<biohazard135> holstien: i don't need more hdd space, i need my computer to stop crashing
<auronandace> theadmin: yes, he just mentioned that
<ubuntero-brazil> hi everybody. im looking for use my monitor in full resolution, its a samsung syncmaster 931bw and i canget it to full res. anyone know how to fix this? thank you in advance.
<theadmin> auronandace: (s)he doesn't seem to understand why APT installs ubuntu-desktop again so I'm tryign to explain
<ubukou> auronandace, i dont want ubuntu-desktop either.. i ll stick to XFCE..
<theadmin> !purexfce | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> biohazard135: i wouldnt expect removing cups to help with that either...
<ubukou> theadmin, that bot know everything??? Thanks theadmin .
<theadmin> ubukou: lol ubottu's database is pretty huge
<theadmin> !brain | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tjf> i guess not a single person in here knows anything whatsoever about wireless drivers?
<acovrig> Does anyone know how to get handbrake on kubuntu oneiric?
<ubukou> theadmin, cool
<tjf> acovrig: You have to download a package, then install it, I believe.
<MonkeyDust> !ask| tjf
<ubottu> tjf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danny_> hey everytime i try to install something from the software center it says failed to download check your internet connection
<tjf> MonkeyDust: I've asked three times.
<danny_> im clearly on the internet
<theadmin> acovrig: the ppa seems outdated
<tjf> danny_: Do you have any firewalls?
<danny_> tjf, not that i know of
<theadmin> acovrig: Try this one: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<danny_> tjf, we have a very basic internet setup at my house
<acovrig> I tried, but all I find is a ppa, but the ppa is for an older version
<theadmin> acovrig: The one I just gave seems to have the version for Oneiric
<tjf> I'll ask again, I guesss. jockey.log says: 2012-02-04 11:39:31,349 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<stubuntu> the docx file just crashes when oepened with Libre office !! any solutions?
<tjf> I've followed all the directions I found, and I still get the same error.
<ubukou> theadmin, this site says that these removal commands were based on a default Xubuntu installation... by default i installed ubuntu, and to be honest i dont remember how i installed xfce. i might have not used install xubuntu-desktop...
<theadmin> ubukou: It will install it for you anyway, so
<acovrig> theadmin, I take it I run add-apt-repository on that url?
<theadmin> acovrig: Not on the URL
<theadmin> acovrig: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots
<auronandace> ubukou: to spare the hassle you might consider just reinstalling using xubuntu cd
<ubukou> theadmin, good point
<Alana> HELLO!!!
<ubukou> auronandace, i went through hell to make compiz work properly..
<ubukou> auronandace, btw that wont be affected right ?
<drago> salve
<auronandace> ubukou: depends on what you are about to remove, i suspect it will
<osse> I've installed Ubuntu Server and I want to add another user to the system with the exact same permissions/privileges as I have. Is it enough to add the new user to all the same groups as myself, or are the other conf files and such that need to be updated?
<ubukou> auronandace, hmmm
<theadmin> osse: You can't give the user exact same priveleges mostly because you'll have different usernames :P
<theadmin> osse: As such, any files that have owner-specific permissions for user1 won't work with user2
<Alana> HOW PLAY IN PERFECT WORLD IN UBUNTU??? I installed but it not start ((( HELP PLEASE!!!
<MrMovl> hi
<theadmin> Alana: Please visit #winehq, Windows software is NOT supported here.
<zul0> how i should must add folder to .gtk-bookmarks if that folder have a space in name?
<zygoptera> maybe you should rename it? :)
<acovrig> how do i undo an add-apt-repository?
<auronandace> Alana: i thought you were going to make a ubuntu fork? lost interest?
<theadmin> acovrig: ppa-purge
<theadmin> auronandace: lol, don't feed the trolls
<Beard>  H
<Alana> auronandace i will do!
<osse> theadmin, ahh, of course. Well, except for that! :P
<Alana> auronandace now i study
<acovrig> theadmin, does that remove all, or let me select ones?
<theadmin> osse: Then yes, you are correct, just add the new user to same groups
<theadmin> acovrig: Read the manual page, you need to specify a ppa name to it
<osse> theadmin, thanks!
<Alana> HOW PLAY IN PERFECT WORLD IN UBUNTU??? I installed but it not start ((( HELP PLEASE!!!
<theadmin> Alana: Go to #winehq
<Alana> i go
<Alana> they sailent(
<theadmin> Alana: We don't support Windows software here so you will NOT receive any help from us, please stop asking.
<auronandace> Alana: that doesn't make this wine support
<Alana> Help!!! PLEASE!!!!
<MrMovl> anyone here used LinuxMINT? I'm thinking about switching there, but i wonder what the difference between normal MINT and the debian-version
<Alana> But WHY!!?!?
<Alana> why not?
<stubuntu> the docx file just crashes when oepened with Libre office !! any solutions?
<Alana> i paly in UBUNTU
<Alana> its UBUNTU channel
<auronandace> !mint | MrMovl
<ubottu> MrMovl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theadmin> Alana: So? It's not an Ubuntu program. We don't support that.
<Alana> wine UBUNTU version of official UBUNTU distro!
<urlin2u> stubuntu, abiword reads docx you might install it.
<Alana> UBUNTU program
<theadmin> *sigh*
<theadmin> !ops | Alana
<ubottu> Alana: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jason404> how can I force dpkg to reinstall all files from a package? when I reinstalled it did not replace the init.d script which I stupidly deleted manually
<MonkeyDust> Alana  you're trolling
<theadmin> Alana: Perfect World is NOT Ubuntu software
<auronandace> Alana: your problem is wine specific, not ubuntu specific
<oCean> Alana: we cannot help you with programs ON wine, we can help you with installing/running wine
<MrMovl> auronandace, is this an official channel? i though i could just talk with users here
<stubuntu> urlin2u: is there no plugin for libre office
<auronandace> MrMovl: its a support channel for ubuntu
<urlin2u> stubuntu, docx can be a problem at time not sure why.
<auronandace> !ot | MrMovl
<MrMovl> auronandace, sorry then, i will look somewhere else
<RealSpZ> hello
<david`> hello.
<auronandace> MrMovl: the chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<david`> i just installed ubuntu and my fans don't turn on ..
<david`> i have read a lot on the net, but nothing has helped..
<david`> what can i do :<
<zygoptera> david`: is your acpi turned on in bios?
<LjL> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<RealSpZ> u guys any good with backtrack errors on boot?
<LjL> !backtrack | RealSpZ
<ubottu> RealSpZ: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> RealSpZ: #backtrack-linux is the channel that can help with that
<bencc> can I send a result of a command to stdout instead of writing to a file?
<theadmin> bencc: Err, that's the standard behaviour.
<Sonja> how do i customize my own keyboard?
<RealSpZ> ty
<bencc> pdf2svg writes the result to a file but I want to get the result back instead of creating a file
<theadmin> bencc: Ah, probably specify "-" or &1 as the output file
<kn100> I'm using ubuntu with gnome 3 and a strange xorg config to get it to work with my monitors. Everythings fine except loads of windows look like they're from windows 95 (all square, blocky graphics)
<ajah> i cant login from gui session when i enter password and hit enter nothing happens
<theadmin> kn100: Your GTK theme set to "Clearlooks"? (gnome standard theme, it falls back to it when it can't apply the one selected for whatever reason)\
<Slart> kn100: in my experience, that happens when the theme isn't loaded properly (for one of many reasons)
<kn100> theadmin, I'm not sure, the inbuilt theme selector in gnome 3 seems to think it's set to adwaita (the really nice gnome 3 one)
<kn100> Anything I can try, I've tried adding a delay to the loading of gnome-settings-daemon of 5 seconds, but that made no difference
<theadmin> kn100: Hmmm... I'm not really sure actually. lxappearance might help to figure it out
<urlin2u> ajah, you have any back info like when installed, and is it that you just can't logini from the standard login?
<riki> ciao
<kn100> theadmin, I'll install that now, well I'll install lxde actually, been meaning to try it for a few months lol
<kn100> loving gnome 3 though, just wish it would work a bit better with dual desktops.
<ajah> urlin2u, i did the suggestion in this post because i have the sam issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/101308/xorg-segmentation-fault-seems-to-be-relevant-to-evdev/101416#101416 and then i cant log in
<urlin2u> ajah, I can't really help here but sure to post with all the details.
<riki> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ajah> urlin2u, thats all i downgrading all the packages and now i can log in
<urlin2u> riki, what do you need?
<Alina> Hi all!
<Alina> Where ubuntu is a book of complaints to the chat rooms?
<Alina> where you can leave a complaint to the local channel?
<Alina> where i can leave a complaint to the local channel?
<Alina> i can
<oCean> Alina: /join #ubuntu-ops channel
<Miggs> Guys, I have a problem - in 11.10 it can take a few seconds for a terminal window to redraw correctly, ajax sites don't work in Chromium and it's generally very slow. I've just reinstalled 10.04 and am not having any of these problems. In 11.10 I tried using the stock nvidia drivers, the latest and nueveau and they all behaved the same. Can anyone suggest what might be going on here?
<zygoptera> Miggs:  are you using unity?
<Miggs> The problems were apparent in both Unity and Gnome Shell 3.
<F4C3> question:  has anyone ran into an issue where you can play back an mp3, but brasero nor k3b will burn it because they are having trouble reading the mp3
<theadmin> oCean: That'd be more like something for #ubuntu-irc , don't you think? #ubuntu-ops is a place to discuss removals maybe, but not generic IRC stuff
<F4C3> I can play all the tracks on this album download http://prettylightsmusic.com/therecordlabel/gramatik.html but cant burn it.
<Miggs> zygoptera: I'm currently downloading 11.04 to see if the problem is present there but on my connection that's going to take a while.
<zygoptera> Miggs: I don't know. I suppose you could try lubuntu or xubuntu
<ajah> how to start gui session from F1?
<Miggs> zygoptera:  I tried Mint 11 as well and had the same problem.
<F4C3> ajah, startx?
<urlin2u> ajah, gui session is what the desktop?
<broimfromafrika> morning ubuntu
<ajah> yea
<Fost666> Bonjour
<ajah> urlin2u, YEA
<broimfromafrika> fost666 try ubuntu-fr.
<broimfromafrika> fost666 : type /join #ubuntu-fr
<Fost666> #ubuntu-fr.
<urlin2u> ajah, cool, just clarifying.
<broimfromafrika> guys, how do i install Windows Developer Preview from Ubuntu?
<LjL> broimfromafrika: you don't install it "from Ubuntu", unless you mean run it in a virtual machine.
<broimfromafrika> i want to boot it from grub
<broimfromafrika> to install it on machine
<broimfromafrika> @LjL.
<pangolin> how do I get firefox to understand what to do with smb:// links?
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, you have a link to what you want to load?
<LjL> broimfromafrika: then i think you need to install it first - that will overwrite GRUB - and *then* restore GRUB, and if everything works like it did with previous versions of Windows, when you restore GRUB, Windows should be detected automatically
<LjL> !restoregrub
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, you want to install W8/
<kn100> theadmin, Slart, hmn lxappearance changes the theme of its own window, but nautilus still looks horrendous, and the icontheme isn't being set either.
<broimfromafrika> LjL: So it's simple: I have a ISO, i decompress it to a partition, and want to boot that partition with grub4dos, how?
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u
<Slart> kn100: I don't really know how to fix it, sorry.. every time I've had that problem a reboot has solved them
<mister2> hey, anybody had any issues with evince not opening pages in pdfs? i'm trying to look at some pathfinder books and the pages are alternately gone...
<LjL> broimfromafrika: oh, i wouldn't know about grub4dos
<kn100> Slart, haha fair enough, thanks for trying <3
<theadmin> kn100: Sorry then, that's weird. No idea
<broimfromafrika> LjL: How do i add it to grub then?
<broimfromafrika> LjL i have to mod the boot script and shit and then compile?
<mister2> or anybody know of a good pdf reader that can do side by side page display without screwing up page order (for rpg books)?
<kn100> and you theadmin
<theadmin> kn100: As stated above, I have no idea either :( Seriously a strange problem.
<zygoptera> mister2: what have you tried so far?
<theadmin> mister2: Try Okular (if you don't mind KDE stuff)
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, what exactly is on the iso, with a link to where you got it.
<mister2> zygoptera just evince. downloading package files is a pain on bad satellite
<mister2> theadmin kk, will do
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: Win8DP
<Dar> What is this?
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, so you want to install W8?
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: yeah
<bobenhaus> hello anyone using Smuxi?
<Dar> W8?
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: pretty much?
<lorenzo> hi, I created an access point on ubuntu 10.04 but I can't connect to it (the other machine sees the wireless connection, tries to connect until it times out). I dont understand why. Anyone can help pleasE?
<theadmin> Dar: Windows 8, yeah...
<LjL> broimfromafrika: mind the language please. as far as i know, you shouldn't *need* to add it to GRUB, it should be auto-detected. unless Windows 8 doesn't get detected yet, not sure about that.
<broimfromafrika> Dar: Windows 6.2
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, you don't have to load grub the disc if correct can be booted for install.
<zwoxyz> I have windows 6
<Beard> H
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u, i don't want to use usb/dvd
<theadmin> LjL: win8 uses some *totally* weird boot mechanism (it never shuts down, all it does is actually hibernate to it's own boot partition), so...
<bobenhaus> anyne know how to stop smuxi from logging into all these differnet channels?
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u, i want to use a partition
<LjL> theadmin: doh
<drbenway> l
<pangolin> how do I get firefox to understand what to do with smb:// links?
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, your in the wrong channel type /join ##windows
<mister2> theadmin: is that because they don't want to play nice with otehr os'?
<broimfromafrika> theadmin: It's microsoft bro
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u It's ubuntu ! not windows
<theadmin> mister2: Nah, mainly cause it's intended for tablets and such a mechanism is *extremely* fast.
<theadmin> broimfromafrika: That'd be sis :P
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u grub=gnu
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, you want to install W8 to  a partition right?
<mister2> theadmin ah, makes sense... seems awful for desktop machines though. no way to disable it?
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u, using ubuntu, and grubloader
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, why?
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: My DVD drive can't write unfourtunately
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: it's screwing up
<skilz> How do I check what login manager im using>
<theadmin> mister2: None. Technically, it should be possible to load Windows 8 the same way as Windows 7 via GRUB, that is make the partition active, rootnoverify it and then chainload. But autodetection fails
<skilz> I cant remember
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, hold on I will try to find y=the link.
<zygoptera> does anyone know the right mount options to mount one of microsoft's newer udf-formatted install dvds?
<skilz> I want to change the theme
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: I have it arleady
<mister2> theadmin okular works! thank you very much :D
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: can't copy grub to / :( it's RO
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: that means readonly
<theadmin> mister2: No problem :)
<theadmin> mister2: Adobe Reader works too btw :P
<broimfromafrika> theadmin: Adobe Reader sucks
<theadmin> broimfromafrika: Can't argue with that
<mister2> theadmin yeah but that's like a 60 meg download :P
<clouder`grr> what are the chances I can upgrade from one LTS to another without to much grief?
<broimfromafrika> theadmin: I use nitro reader
<bobenhaus> hello. does anyone know how to make list view in the filemanager?
<clouder`grr> too*
<Alina> u can insert iso or img image in grub
<broimfromafrika> guiiiez
<theadmin> mister2: Oh, wow, really, is it? I had to use it because Evince on Windows is a failure and to install Okular on Windows I have to go through a ton of mess, and never realized it's that huge
<broimfromafrika> how do i make /dev/sda1 read/write? (rw)
<Alina> LiveCd in grub
<theadmin> Alina: ISO yes, IMG... probably
<broimfromafrika> please guiiiezz
<theadmin> broimfromafrika: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<Alina> img to
<Alina> i do it
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, look here it might have what you want.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<Alina> all good
<mister2> theadmin: i use foxit on windows, pretty good experience with that except getting dual display right is a pain. okular did it wonderfully though, so thank you!! :D
<broimfromafrika> theadmin: doesn't work
<Alina> dos loading
<theadmin> mister2: May I pm you?
<theadmin> broimfromafrika: Need sudo in front of that unless you are root
<broimfromafrika> theadmin I added sudo too
<ubukou> theadmin, unfortunately none of the commands work.. Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.  any ideas?
<theadmin> ubukou: Sorry, uh, what command(s) return that?
<lorenzo> clouder`grr, in theory, an upgrade from LTS to LTS is supported, in practice I would personally go for a fresh install
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, I would post a thread at that site what you want is probably not going to get answered here, just a heads up really.
<ubukou> apt-get remove
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: I'll try.
<ubukou> theadmin, apt-get remove
<broimfromafrika> urlin2u: Thanks alot
<theadmin> ubukou: ...Never saw anything like that... Sorry, no idea
<Alina> If u using Windows too then u can use grub4dos
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, I hope it could be here but yah never know.
<urlin2u> broimfromafrika, no nproblem.
<Alina> theadmin u admin?
<ubukou> theadmin, i see it a lot lately.. the reason why i did a clean install was that command.
<theadmin> Alina: You mean here on #ubuntu? Nah.
<Alina> ok
<rzec> I know you can give certain users sudo access (to either everything or certain scripts) but can the same be done to users of a certain group?
<theadmin> rzec: Sure, just the same way as users. But instead of "username" in sudoers, use "%groupname"
<rzec> theadmin: cool, thanks
<Flannel> rzec: That's already set up by default, actually.  It gives everyone in the 'admin' group access to sudo for everything.
<theadmin> Flannel: Yeah, but other groups with limited access may be wanted depending on the setup :)
<meerkats> are .tar.bz2 dangerous for ubuntu?
<theadmin> meerkats: That's an... archive.
<theadmin> meerkats: It all depends on what's inside lol
<Flannel> theadmin: er, yes.  But the point is he can use that as an example.
<theadmin> Flannel: Ah indeed
<zygoptera> meerkats: what kind of doom were you expecting?
<meerkats> zygoptera, the nuking of my craptop :)
<Zulfan> hello
<Nach0z> hey guys got a question, how can I configure virtualbox to use a partition on my hard drive rather than a virtual machine?
<zygoptera> meerkats: a tar.bz2 file would be unlikely to cause that
<Zulfan> someone can help how to instal driver for acer aspire one d255
<krazed> Which media player is best in sync with an iPhone 4S for linux? Anything on the same level?
<theadmin> Nach0z: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda -partitions 1,5,7,9,6 -filename lol.vdi # And then load "lol.vdi" to the vm. If you need access to the whole drive rather than separate partitions, just don't use the -partitions flag
<Alina> Please tell me hosting an open picture. Pictures have license Creative Commons?
<bobenhaus> with 4gb of memory should I run 32 or 64bit ubuntu?
<theadmin> bobenhaus: 64.
<bobenhaus> theadmin:  is 4gb enough?
<theadmin> bobenhaus: 32-bit only does 2.8, if that's enough for you then you're welcome to use the 32-bit one :D
<theadmin> bobenhaus: "enough" for what?
<theadmin> bobenhaus: Minimal RAM requirement for Ubuntu is 512M
<Nach0z> theadmin: thanks. does that work with LVM partitions as well?
<bobenhaus> theadmin: Normal everyday use
<theadmin> bobenhaus: Way more than enough lol :)
<Zulfan> how to instal driver on ubuntu for acer aspire one d255?
<theadmin> Nach0z: I'm not so sure about that. Probably not.
<bobenhaus> theadmin:  even 64bit ubuntu?
<Nach0z> theadmin: ah. blarg.
<theadmin> bobenhaus: Yeah, it doesn't consume more memory or anything
<Alina> [23:01] == xsphere [~xshpere@c-76-120-12-218.hsd1.co.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu [23:01] <theadmin> bobenhaus: 64. [23:01] == goldcityman [~goldcitym@host113-199-dynamic.7-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has joined #ubuntu [23:01] == edthix [~edthix@114.115.50.60.klj04-home.tm.net.my] has joined #ubuntu [23:01] <bobenhaus> theadmin:  is 4gb enough? [23:01] <theadmin> bobenhaus: 32-bit only does 2.8, if that's enough for you then you'r
<Alina> woops
<bobenhaus> theadmin: how is the compatiblity with app and 64bit?
<Alina> Please tell me hosting an open picture. Pictures have license Creative Commons?
<vita_> ciao
<Alina> Who know?
<Alina> PLEASE HELP!!!
<theadmin> bobenhaus: Pretty stable. Some apps still are incompatible (3rd party stuff like games mostly), but most apps work just great in 64-bit
<Zulfan> ??
<bobenhaus> theadmin:  How about wine and games :)
<theadmin> bobenhaus: wine is somewhat of a mess with 64-bit because if you run pure 64-bit wine you need 64-bit windows apps. If you use the multilib version (which I beleive is in the repos) you can use 32-bit ones just fine though
<bobenhaus> theadmin:  Thanks and I will consider :)
<Monona> How do I boot into a crashed hard drive so that I can retrieve unsaved files?  Specifically, a recording project in Ardour on a computer running Lucid that crashed mid-recording.
<theadmin> bobenhaus: Try both, see which seems to work best for you
<Zulfan> theadmin : can you help me?
<mcl0vin> is there anyway in ubuntu 11.10 i can move the lunch bar in the left side
<bobenhaus> theadmin: I will thanks
<theadmin> Zulfan: Likely not. You haven't even asked a question.
<Alina> ok bb hare!
<theadmin> Zulfan: Oh, sorry, I see it now
<theadmin> Zulfan: Um... What kind of a driver
<Zulfan> how to instal driver on ubuntu for acer aspire one d225
<Zulfan> VGA : IMA 3xxxx, audio RHA, and atheros RB5b95
<theadmin> Zulfan: If there are officially supported propertiary drivers available, Jockey will show them to you (search for "Hardware Drivers" in the main menu)
<Bottles> Zulfan: have you tried ubuntu's proprietary drivers program?
<Zulfan> not yet cause i'm stuck in wifi driver and usb modem driver
<Zulfan> where i can download it manually?
<urlin2u> Zulfan, I have the d250 what is the actual problem?
<Zulfan> when i use driver program thats need internet connection
<Zulfan> for internet connection i need wifi driver and usb modem driver
<lorenzo> hi, I created an access point on ubuntu 10.04 but I can't connect to it (the other machine sees the wireless connection, tries to connect until it times out). I dont understand why. Anyone can help pleasE?
<skilz> Is there a command to change gdm theme?
<urlin2u> Zulfan, are you tring to get a usb wireless device working
<Zulfan> yeah for install another driver or how to make usb modem work
<mcl0vin> i was using nx server with my previous ubuntu 10.04 and since i move to 11.10 now i can get it to work ...what did change
<urlin2u> Zulfan, your explantioons are really convoluted with what you want but no exact details of what you dealing with such as apps or device names.
<urlin2u> Zulfan, your cart is before your horse metaphorically.
<urlin2u> !pm | Zulfan
<ubottu> Zulfan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zgr> why avidemux and nspluginwrapper are in multiverse? They are both under GPL
<Zulfan> ok sorry
<urlin2u> Zulfan, I don't pm in general and not without being asked at the least.
<urlin2u> no biggie we want to help we just have to communicate is all, Zulfan
<Zulfan> this my first time i'm installing ubuntu, and i'm confused how to instal the driver
<theadmin> zgr: Yeah, that's why they're there, they're opensource yet not officially supported by ubuntu devs
<urlin2u> Zulfan, can you get wireless with the acer wireless card?
<Zulfan> when use windows the driver is working but when use ubuntu not working
<stimmgabel> sorry...ich suche noch...
<zgr> theadmin: according to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  it shall be in universe not in multiverse
<theadmin> zgr: Ah, I'm confusing the two
<Zulfan> i try see this http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k#Get_the_latest_ath9k_driver <=== but how to use that
<theadmin> stimmgabel: Deutschen Support in #ubuntu-de
<stimmgabel> thanks!
<theadmin> Zulfan: ath9k is preinstalled... You should be able to use wireless right away
<lorenzo> hi, I created an access point on ubuntu 10.04 but I can't connect to it (the other machine sees the wireless connection, tries to connect until it times out). I dont understand why. Anyone can help pleasE?
<urlin2u> Zulfan, run this command and post the wireless info.  lspci | grep -i wireless
<hiexpo> anyone else having problem with ff 10 now the save password feature doesn't work anymore
<Zulfan> k
<urlin2u> Zulfan, you run it in the terminal
<theadmin> Wow. So many complaints about Firefox recently...
<Zulfan> yeah
<theadmin> hiexpo: Have you considered Chrome?
<theadmin> hiexpo: Other than that, might be best to ask in #firefox @ irc.mozilla.org
<hiexpo> theadmin, are they one freenode also ?
<urlin2u> hiexpo, have you looked in preferences?
<theadmin> hiexpo: As stated, they're at irc.mozilla.org lol
<hiexpo> urlin2u, of coarse
<smickles> I have some files on an old /home/<user> which was encrypted. is there an easy way to delete some of them when they are mounted via ecrypt-recover-private?
<Zulfan> urlin2u: can ask again in another time? but if the previous version by now there is a difference? oh no there seems to be wrong in the installation process :/
<urlin2u> Zulfan, not sure I understand, that post.
<oasisfleeting> hello?
<skilz> How do I manually remove a ppa?
<skilz> from the text tile
<skilz> file
<skilz> what file do I edit?
<Zulfan> ok i try againt tomorrow and i will ask again how to fix my problem
<Zulfan> gtg...
<theadmin> skilz: They're stored under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ -- delete the files you do not want
<Zulfan> thx for youre help
<fzlamn> skilz: use software source
<skilz> thanks
<Natetronn> Very beginner question: I installed smartgit, which took awhile to figure out because of jre path not being set. Anyway, it's on my desktop and I would like to move it somewhere more appropriate. Where do programs live that aren't not actually "installed"?
<l3d> was wondering if there is a way to make the ubuntu 10.10 netbook look like normal 10.10 gnome
<oasisfleeting> I see a lot of stuff on the net about linux compatibility with hardware on laptops. Is that really something that is a real concern with distros that have huge rpms these days?
<blackarchan> hey ppla what themes can i install for unity???actualy there are themes for unity???
<runa> hi everybody does any of you know if it is possible to use the fingerprint device to login, but without having to type the username?
<oasisfleeting> this website lists compatible laptops with linux systems http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<oasisfleeting> i would like to see a list of computers that fix my preferred linux distro
<ajah> can someone look at this issue give any suggestion http://askubuntu.com/questions/101308/xorg-segmentation-fault-seems-to-be-relevant-to-evdev/101416#101416
<scarleo> blackarchan, just google "unity themes"
<blackarchan> scarleo: i will... btw i installed a cursor theme Azenis but on Dash is the default curson and its working in only some places
<hroi> hi
<hroi> I'm wondering why my gnome windows move around so slugishly... they seem a bit staggering while I grab them and move...
<hroi> I have put window decorations to a minimum
<ARGHh> hello! Is anybody using avant-window-navigator dock on KDE/Kubuntu?
<szal> !anyone | ARGHh
<ubottu> ARGHh: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ARGHh> szal, thank you sorry ;)
<meerkats> how do I forward udp port? with firestarter?
<szal> what..  the..  what..  my machine doesn't have an IP despite statically setting one in /etc/network/interfaces (Lucid)
<jonathan_> hey people
<Sempreinviaggio> Hi to all
<bahamas> anyone have any idea why unreal tournament 2004 doesn't display an image when it starts on wine?
<bahamas> the sound works, but there's no image
<szal> bahamas: perhaps better to ask in ##winehq
<ARGHh> I have a problem with kde + avant-window-navigator...i have no icons! Must I install gnome-icon? What are the dependencies?
<metap0d> szal, #winehq *
<hroi> ARGHh:  the more I use linux, the more I try to turn of extra graphical features... have you tried using Alt - Shift instead of this dock?
<YankDownUnder> bahamas, Sounds like an SDL issue with WINE
<szal> metap0d: whatever :)
<bahamas> ok, thanks
<spacebarbarian> trying to set up nginx with php, but my dist cant find this package apt-get install php5-fpm (im on 10.04lts"
<ARGHh> hroi, I use a lot of utils so a dock is convenient
<zykotick9> bahamas: are you aware there is a gnu/linux native installer for UT2004?
<bahamas> zykotick9: one of these http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17 ?
<zykotick9> bahamas: well that one is specific to the "Midway" edition, but yes - just like that
<hroi> I ran the latest ATI driver installer .. and it completed without error... yet.. I find my display sluggish... the gnome windows blinking while I drag
<hroi> Is there a way to check what graphics driver is actually in use? ... perhaps my driver did not get picked up by ubuntu
<zykotick9> hroi: "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section, or check the xorg logs in /var/logs - or there is a method with lshw
<Sempreinviaggio> Hi
<blahblahuser1> I tried adding the Unity PPA in Oneiric but for some reason, it doesn't want to include its packages. Can anyone help?
<bahamas> zykotick9: I've found so many different versions that I'm completely confused at this point
<hroi> zykotick9: I get
<hroi> zykotick9: 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<hroi> zykotick9:  	Kernel modules: fglrx, fglrx_updates, radeon
<zykotick9> bahamas: well, i have the midway DVD version so the first one you sent me is the one i use (but the midway version has always been a pain)
<zykotick9> hroi: that "Kernel drive in use: fglrx_pci" should be what it's using.
<hroi> zykotick9:  can I probe this driver to find out if it is the new ATI driver?
<hroi> zykotick9: perhaps it is the one that ships with ubuntu though.
<mister2> hey, how do you run a program inside of terminal from panel in gnome? something like gnome-terminal && ssh?
<zykotick9> hroi: ? sorry don't know.
<zykotick9> mister2: "gnome-terminal -e foo"
<bahamas> zykotick9: I have the GOG version
<mister2> zykotick9 foo being the program i want to run?
<zykotick9> mister2: yup
<mister2> zykotick9 shweet, thanks :D
<zykotick9> bahamas: GOG? what's that?
<bahamas> zykotick9: http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/unreal_tournament_2004_ece
<zykotick9> bahamas: perhaps this will help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/disturbed1-175451/native-ut2004-from-gog-com-3305/
<Aroug> HI ALL
<zykotick9> bahamas: looks like you will require wine, sorry man.
<F_2012> Hi all
<bmwerks> hi everyone,  im trying to get a  usb wimax modem to work with 11.10. could someone tell me how to implement this action: "First of all make link /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/source to your kernel headers folder"
<bahamas> zykotick9: yes, I'm trying to run it in Wine, but the image isn't working. I asked in #winehq. I'll see if I get a helpful answer
<zykotick9> bahamas: that link actually says to use wine for the install (which you've already done)
<mcl0vin> question : how can i trans my current /home to another drive please
<jrogge> hi, i'm currently running os X 10.7.2 on an intel based machine and i want to dual boot ubuntu with it, but i'm confused as to how large i need to make the partition. is there a recomeneded minimum size i should use?
<zykotick9> !movehome | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bahamas> zykotick9: ah, it also gives other instructions. I'll try those as well
<bmwerks> frogge 20gigs is good but  even less will do you can try maybe as little as 8gigs
<zykotick9> jrogge: that's impossible to answer (without a crystal ball), see "/msg ubottu requirements" for the bare minimum
<zykotick9> !tab > bmwerks
<ubottu> bmwerks, please see my private message
<bmwerks> im trying to get a  usb wimax modem to work with 11.10. could someone tell me how to implement this action: "First of all make link /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/source to your kernel headers folder"
<hroi> there used to be a window here for setting window decoration... I cant find it in the classic gnome wm.
<bahamas> zykotick9: thanks for the help
<rick__> hello
<zykotick9> bahamas: glad to help, good luck!
<hroi> "anybody know" the command line to start up the window decoration config?
<rick__> my download in fire fox wont open up and run any suggestions
<OldManMagnus> hi. i'm trying to write some simple php extenstions using this guide... http://devzone.zend.com/303/extension-writing-part-i-introduction-to-php-and-zend/#Heading6 I've got everything set up and compiled and the guide tells me to copy it to /usr/local/lib/php/extensions/ which just doesn't exist on ubuntu. i'm not having much luck finding it either. anyone here know where to put my .so files?
<rick__> any genious knowledge out there
<magpii> i am looking for a fireplace screensaver for ubuntu can someone point me in the right direction please?
<rick__> can any one help get this download open
<rick__> please
<AlanBell> rick__: what download?
<bullgard6> file:///usr/share/audacity/help/manual/man/edit.html: "Audacity applies edits to selected areas of the audio track. To select a particular area, click in the track and drag the shaded area with the mouse." How can I determine a relationship between the instant when a speaker begins to speak and the corresponding location on the track?
<rick__> can anyone help get this google talk plug in download to open
<urlin2u> magpii, getting ready for christmas early? :)
<magpii> lol, my room is cold
<__Alex_> rick__: What do you try to open it with?
<AlanBell> rick__: is it a .deb file?
<__Alex_> rick__: Or is it a random tarball?
<rick__> i click on tools then downloads and double click the download and nothing happens
<AlanBell> rick__: what have you downloaded specifically, what is the exact filename?
<rick__> yep deb file
<AlanBell> exact filename
<__Alex_> try installing it with dpkg
<__Alex_> sudo dpkg -i $HOME/Downloads/PKGNAME.deb
<__Alex_> and then, sudo apt-get install -f
<zykotick9> __Alex_: using ~ is handy to reference HOME, only one key ;)
<rick__> google talk plugin i386.deb
<hroi> sht. damn ATI driver.
<packingtown> how does one create a "prepared root file system" in the form of a .bin file?
<AlanBell> ok rick__  that should open in the software centre, which might take a little while to open
<packingtown> like in this guide: http://www.chromebook-linux.com/2011/11/shell-script-to-easy-install-gnulinux.html
<rick__> google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<urlin2u> magpii, I see link on google but I'm, not familiar with the screensvaer now used in 11.10
<rick__> to be exact
<urlin2u> links
<hroi> fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected -HW accelerated OpenGL will not work.
<AlanBell> rick__: I take it you have 32bit ubuntu not 64bit?
<magpii> i am on 10.04 lucid
<rick__> its been along time and still nothing
<rick__> yep 32
<__Alex_> rick__: Go to terminal, and type: udo dpkg -i $HOME/Downloads/google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb"
<rick__> ok
<__Alex_> "sudo dpkg -i $HOME/Downloads/google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb"
<__Alex_> It may show some errors, bot those can be fixed later
<__Alex_> with: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<magpii> could u post the link please? the fireplace screensavers listed under google are all exe files
<__Alex_> and you should also type "sudo apt-get update", because google packages like to modify the repos
<pippo1> !film
<oasisfleeting> is apt better than yum?
<ikonia> __Alex_: no they don't
<urlin2u> magpii, I only saw this,  https://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=fireplace+screensaver+for+ubuntu&btnK=Google+Search
<ikonia> oasisfleeting: it'just a different interface to package managment
<rick__> type what
<auronandace> oasisfleeting: yum is for rpm, apt is for deb
<__Alex_> ikonia: Yes they do, they add files to /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rick__> sorry its gone now
<kapz> does anyone know to install a setup.py file?
<urlin2u> magpii, I also see wot warnings on some wot = web of trust add on for firefox
<__Alex_> kapz: Run it with python?
<ikonia> __Alex_: that is because that is where their packages are located and it's needed
<theadmin> kapz: Normally, "sudo ./setup.py install"
<kapz> need to install openerp client 6.1-rc1
<ikonia> kapz: it's a python script, run it with python
<magpii> thanks, same links I find, nothing for ubuntu, there all exe files
<milothebuthar> Hey guys, I've installed gnome-shell and I'm using the "gnome classic" interface... (I dont like unity). I am unable to add icons to the desktop.... I'm also unable to insert icons to the top bar... how do I solve it?
<kapz> oh ok, thanks you guys
<theadmin> milothebuthar: Alt+right click
<pixelblur> Does anyone know how to fix the copy speed in kde dolphin?
<milothebuthar> oh
<milothebuthar> Gee... thx
<packingtown> how does one create a "prepared root file system" in the form of a .bin file?
<ikonia> packingtown: you wouldn't do that
<urlin2u> milothebuthar, in oneiric I used this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<packingtown> ikonia: why not?
<__Alex_> rick__: Type the thing i put in quotes. Does it work/did it install?
<ikonia> packingtown: because it's a binary format
<krazed> What are some websites similiar to kdelook? I'm trying to find a really nice screensaver for my KDE setup but all the ones on there are pretty much ugly.
<milothebuthar> ALso, the transparency isn't really working for the terminal... any way to fix that?
<stefano_> i have problem to setting dwl2100ap
<rick__> it says no such file or directory
<packingtown> ikonia: im looking at this guide http://www.chromebook-linux.com/2011/11/shell-script-to-easy-install-gnulinux.html did i mis-speak?
<rick__> it says
<rick__> no such file or directory
<kapz> Hi, I am currently installing ubuntu minimal cd on a VM...it has stopped at 'The grub-pc package failed to install on /target/ and that system won't boot w/o it being installed...help
<ikonia> packingtown: skim reading that, it's one of the worst ideas I've read
<__Alex_> rock__: When you try to install the .deb?
<tiox> packingtown: You're a sinner and should be condemned. I like the idea of a "Chromebook" for people who don't know how to operate and maintain a PC, but that's all.
<rick__> can anyone help open this download
<ikonia> rick__: what download ?
<zykotick9> ikonia: google talk DEB
<kapz> Hi, I am currently installing ubuntu minimal cd on a VM...it has stopped at 'The grub-pc package failed to install on /target/ and that system won't boot w/o it being installed...help
<rick__> google talk plug in
<packingtown> ikonia: what's the problem?
<ikonia> packingtown: it's a bad idea and worthless in my view
<__Alex_> ikona: He has problems installing a package
<ikonia> zykotick9: what's the issue with it
<zykotick9> rick__: "cd ~/Downloads" then "sudo dpkg -i goog<TAB>"
<zykotick9> ikonia: general usage i believe
<ikonia> you seem to have it covered
<rick__> i click in firefox on tools then downloads and double click downloads and nothing happens
<packingtown> ikonia: yeah, i'm wondering why you are saying that?
<tiox> I'll be clear: Google is doing a good thing for old folks in homes with a 24/7 internet connection. I consider this and others  "Dumb" OS's as they're limited to doing a few things, and further limited by what's available on the internet.
<auronandace> packingtown: are you trying to install ubuntu?
<ikonia> packingtown: because I think it's worthless, a bad idea and a poor method to install an operating system, when the normal install routine is very good
<__Alex_> rick__: There are even GUIs for installing Debian packages, such as GDebI, you should consider installing that, for the sake of not having problems with filenames
<packingtown> auronandace: no, i already installed ubuntu on the chromebook. I want to install a different distro onto the USB stick
<kapz> *uses mint 12 so he wasn't trolling about python install...and not trolling about VM question as well!!
 * tiox prefers Synaptic for installing packages from repositories
<ikonia> kapz: mint has it's own support channel
<ikonia> !mint > kapz
<ubottu> kapz, please see my private message
<jimi_> If I install via wubi, can I uninstall/delete windows  and still keep ubuntu?
<ikonia> jimi_: no
<auronandace> packingtown: try unetbootin, and we can only support ubuntu here
<zykotick9> jimi_: Wubi installs are inside windows, and depenedent on windows
<__Alex_> tiox: I mean .deb files, you can't do that with Synaptic.
 * __Alex_ prefers Aptitude for package managing
<bullgard6> file:///usr/share/audacity/help/manual/man/edit.html: "Audacity applies edits to selected areas of the audio track. To select a particular area, click in the track and drag the shaded area with the mouse." How can I determine a relationship between the instant when a speaker begins to speak and the corresponding location on the track?
<kapz> I wonder if you're bots! coz I mentioned specifically that I need help installing ubuntu on a VM
<stefano__> ihave problem to setting dwl2100ap (wifi extender)
<rick__> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<tiox> jimi_: Burn the installer to disk or use Universal USB Installer on WIndows, or Unetbootin on Ubuntu, to make an installer, then have the installer supercede WIndows, transferring folders and settings and stuff like that.
<rick__> is what it said
<ikonia> bullgard6: not an ubuntu issue
<__Alex_> rick__: Try putting the filename in your command in quotes
<packingtown> auronandace: thanks.
<aar> Hi, what's the best way of doing a "speed test" in my box to check how many seconds it takes to move X mb from one directory to another within my hard drive?
<ikonia> kapz: just didn't see that question, just saw you saying you where using mint, which is why I advised you of the mint support channel
<tiox> Though, for more fine-grain control, and for saving executable installers for use with Wine, provided they'll work, and they don't do anything WIndows-specific, AND there are no open source alternatives, I would make a second partition with Gparted and move all the files to keep there.
<jimi_> tiox: I will wait till my wife is home. She knows where all the dvds are. I know how to install reguarly. I thought wubi might be a media-less installation where you could install ubuntu, then ditch windows :)
<zykotick9> aar: "time cp /foo /destination"
<kapz> that's k ikonia...know ans to my question?
<ikonia> kapz: what is your question ?
<kapz> Hi, I am currently installing ubuntu minimal cd on a VM...it has stopped at 'The grub-pc package failed to install on /target/ and that system won't boot w/o it being installed...help
<rick__> it says command not found then on the line below it it says downloads$
<ikonia> kapz: where did you get the "ubuntu minimal" cd, I've never heard of that installer
<tiox> jimi_: It's not too hard. If you are looking to do a Ubuntu-only install, boot into the Ubuntu CD, run a live session (Try without installing), make a partition (and shrink the others) or utilize an existing "Recovery" partition to save files and folders with.
<zykotick9> !mini | ikonia
<__Alex_> rick__: What are you trying to do, BTW?
<ubottu> ikonia: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tiox> Then when done, use the "Something else" function of the Ubuntu installer and format the partition with WIndows to install UBuntu on top of.
<rick__> install google talk plugin
<kapz> ikonia from ubuntu website...someone from this channel recommended me earlier
<tiox> Might want to make another, small-ish partitoon (12GB maybe) for root (/) and save the rest for home.
<ikonia> just seen the link zykotick9 sent
<__Alex_> rick__: Ok, to make it simple, just type "sudo apt-get install gdebi"
<zykotick9> ikonia: mini is basically the debian netinstall BTW
<ikonia> kapz: based on that error, I'd say it can't write to the virtual hard disk
<rick__> with quotes
<ikonia> zykotick9: ahh, just a net install
<__Alex_> rick__: no, it's a command
<rick__> ????
<ikonia> kapz: what device / how is your virtual disk presented to the OS ?
<tiox> Post install, move files from the other partiont you made/used earlier, then use Gparted once more to wipe it out and have home fill the rest of the space.
<rick__> ok
<tiox> partition*
<Raymond_> anybody know how to put a feedback form on a website
<Raymond_> or know of a channel that does
<ikonia> Raymond_: try #html channel
<tiox> We are not #html or #css Raymond.
<__Alex_> rick: no, go to your downloads in the file manager, right click at the doenload, and open it with GDebI
<__Alex_> *now
<Raymond_> thx
<aar> zykotick9, thank you!
<__Alex_> (Once GDebI is installed)
<kapz> ikonia: I don't get your Q...but I created a ubuntu virtual machine with 2gb ram and 10 GB hdd space...I let it auto create the partitions and selected ubuntu-desktop as selected package..
<rick__> ok what now
<zykotick9> aar: if you're interested in I/O performance, you might want to try the "iotop" package (it's like top, but for I/O)
<ikonia> kapz: ok - how is the disk presented to the virtual machine, is it seen as /dev/sda for example
<aar> zykotick9, thanks, i'll check it out
<__Alex_> rick: now, go to your downloads in the file manager, right click at the dwnload, and open it with GDebI
<__Alex_> rick__:
<tiox> I was wondering if there was a GUI for powertop.
<__Alex_> rick__: An installer should pop up, and allow you to easily install it
<smickles> I have some files on an old /home/<user> which was encrypted. is there an easy way to delete some of them when they are mounted via ecrypt-recover-private?
<rick__> when i right click the open option does not highlight or do anything
<tiox> Also, I do not know why the Gnome team hasn't placed Powertop's functionality inside the power manager yet. WOuld be some powerful stuff.
<tiox> (Pardon the pun.)
<Kitty_> hello
<tiox> smickles: I am inexperienced in what you are talking about, but couldn't you simply delete the files you don't want and chown them to your user:group?
<kapz> ikonia: I did df -h in next ttty and it shows /dev/sda1 mounted on /target with 3.1 GB space available
<auronandace> hello Kitty_ (yes, i'm aware of the joke)
<rick__> any ideas
<__Alex_> rick__: well, i can't help you from there. I don't know enough information to help you
<__Alex_> + I don't use the sime file manager as you :(
<theadmin> Bye everyone, see y'all tomorrow *yawns*
<tiox> auronandace: You can avoid the joke by using "Good morning"
<ikonia> kapz: interesting, are you telling it to write to the mbr of the disk, or /dev/sda1
<tiox> Bai.
<rick__> what have you heard
<alex__> hey guys, can you help me with my microphone ?
<Kitty_> guys how to install flash player on this -.- ?
<rick__> i can
<auronandace> !flash | Kitty_
<ubottu> Kitty_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alex__> i have ubuntu 11.10 but my microphone doesn't work...
<tiox> alex_: We are not #ubuntu and our help may be less accurate and timely.
<ikonia> er, this is #ubuntu
<tiox> Oops...
<rick__> did you try mic on another pc
<jj_> Kitty: check out an add-on for firefox called "flash-aid"
<smickles> tiox: ecrypt-recover-private mounts them as read only :\
 * tiox THOUGHT He was in #ubuntu-offtopic... AGAIN
<Kitty_> tnx lets try
<alex__> i did it on the same but in windows
<alex__> and it works
<kapz> ikonia: yes to MBR
<alex__> just here not
<ikonia> kapz: try it with a normal install CD, there should be no reason
<ikonia> kapz: sorry, no reason for it to fail in that configuration
<tiox> DO not know then smickles.
<kapz> want me to provide you the screenshots
<kapz> ok
<alex__> i don't even see it in the input tab at settings
<jj_> how should i come forward with a crucial suggestion for 12.04?
<__Alex_> kapz: if it doesn't work. yust use LiLo, and you'll be Old'Skool
<ikonia> kapz: nah, no need for a screen shot
<ikonia> kapz: please ignore __Alex_'s suggestion
<kapz> ok....but why?
<rick__> im not shure im very new to this ubuntu im trying to figure out how to open a download
<ikonia> kapz: try it with a normal installer and see if it works, it will give us an idea if there is a problem with your VM setup, or the net installer
<ikonia> kapz: because lilo is dead and no-one uses it without a good reason
<__Alex_> Ubuntu people don't seem to like LiLo, because it works
<ikonia> __Alex_: no, no-one uses lilo, not "ubuntu people" - it's a dead project
<__Alex_> I use it, and i know a lot of people that do
<rick__> alex any help???
<alex__> with ?
<alex__> ur download ?
<alex__> or my mic ?
<rick__> me opening download pal
<alex__> hmm i don't understand what ur problem is
<__Alex_> rick__: Can you tell me what happens when you go to the 'open with' options?
<alex__> just go to that directory
<jj_> ikonia: i have a suggestion for 12.04 could you tell me how i should come forward with it?
<rick__> i just solved my mic issue with a new mic
<kapz> Thr reason I uses mini iso was to avoid spending bandwith downloading iso and the updating almost all packages....
<kapz> *The
<ikonia> jj_: it won't happen as 12.04 is in alpha
<alex__> i don't need new one
<alex__> mine is ok
<ikonia> sorry beta
<ikonia> there will be no changes
<alex__> it works in windows
<ikonia> kapz: I see the point.
<rick__> i cant go to open with boptions  i click and nothing happens
<jj_> ok, it appears there is no way in the default GUI to change monitor refresh rate
<osse> Is there any way to make a user the member of the same groups as another (except for the other user's own group)? I.e. I can use one user as "template" of sorts when creating another?
<ikonia> jj_: there is if the monitor/video card can be detected correctly and is suppored in linux
<alex__> rick, use ur terminal
<__Alex_> kapz: You can install Lilo now, and upgrade to GRUB2 later
<jj_> so unless it is automatically interpreted correctly it is very difficult to adjust later
<alex__> download with wget and then open it
<rick__> type what
<alex__> wget URL
<alex__> ./file
<alex__> ...
<alex__> hey guys
<__Alex_> kapz: Most of the times, Lilo will work, and save the time you spent downloading all the packs
<alex__> can anyone hel me with my mic ?
<alex__> help*
<kapz> __Alex_: even lilo fails to install!!!! It gets near the stage to run /sbin/lilo but then I get error as lilo cannot be installed, although the error cannot be lilo related
<vancouverWill> Hi I am having a lot of trouble using SSH tunnel to redirect one of my servers to localhost on my machine. I run it in it terminal and everything is fine but when I type in the domain nothing happens and I the default server page is displayed not the localhost. any tips?
<jimi_> tiox: Found a DVD :)
<jj_> ikonia: ok
<tiox> Awesome jimi.
<bmwerks> im trying to get a  usb wimax modem to work with 11.10. could someone tell me how to implement this action: "First of all make link /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/source to your kernel headers folder"
<rick__> type url or enter a certian url
<__Alex_> kapz: :/. That's a really buggy machine you got there, sir
<tiox> Now wait, what are you trying to do?
<tiox> Because you can install UBuntu alongwise WIndows if you have the space.
<tiox> The only thing different would be the bootloader.
<rick__> alex??
<alex__> yes ?
<tiox> alongisde*
 * tiox smashes His keyboard
<rick__> read above
<jj_> ikonia: my parents were with 10.10 and now upgraded to 11.10 the result was that their monitor was no longer detected automatically. it is very difficult to help them from far away. thei are missing the right side of the screen, for example the unity log out button.
<jimi_> tiox: No, I am going to do a full system install, using the whole drive.
<MonkeyDust> parents with ubuntu? hip!
<__Alex_> rick__: I can't help you, because i don't use Gnome, and would lead you blindly, ask someone else, please
<kapz> __Alex_: just a normal Ubuntu VM which has been tested to install Mint as well
<jj_> MD: yes until this issue it has worked a lot better than windows, for 4-5 years
<bahamas> anyone know how to get 64-bit version of libstdc++?
<rick__> ok is thier any body out there
<rick__> to help open download
<bmwerks> can someone tell me how to link to the kernel header folder
<pixelblur> Copying files from two ntfs-3g partitions are very slow in dolphin only is there any way to fix this?
<jj_> MD: they are at the level where they always double click and open all email attachments (even exe files)
<sinan> sounds suddenly come out only from one speaker. checked the balance in the sound settings, indicates it is at the middle. Any ideas?
<ultrixx> bahamas: are you on a 32 bit system?
<vancouverWill> anyone?
<kapz> Ok...i'll try the Full ISO now...I have this urge to try Unity 5.2....also does ubuntu come with all the codecs or provided the option for it...the multimedia and flsh codecs and all
<MonkeyDust> vancouverWill  anyone what?
<alex__> guys my microphone doesn't work on ubuntu 11.10
<alex__> what do i need to do ?
<vancouverWill> MonkeyDust: Hi I am having a lot of trouble using SSH tunnel to redirect one of my servers to localhost on my machine. I run it in it terminal and everything is fine but when I type in the domain nothing happens and I the default server page is displayed not the localhost. any tips?
<superdave_> my ubuntu box is not booting. when trying to boot to hdd, screen prints unreadable (what i assume to be) text
<ikonia> alex__: you've said 10 times now
<MonkeyDust> alex__  open a terminal and type alsamixer, see if you find something there
<vancouverWill> MonkeyDust: thanks I just reposted my question
<bahamas> ultrixx: no, I'm on 64 bit ubuntu 11.04
<alex__> i tried this too
<zykotick9> kapz: the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages will contain must of what you need for codecs/flash/etc
<kapz> What I dread is a purist distro...I tried openSuse and enabled pacman repo and the dependency mess it created was untolerable
<zykotick9> s/must/much/
<ultrixx> bahamas: then just install the lib with packet manager if you don't have it yet
<MonkeyDust> kapz  slackware is rather 'pure' i guess
<bahamas> ultrixx: doing sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 tells me it's already up to date
<kapz> zykotick9: Will enabling that repo disturb the system badly?
<tiox> Is jimi still around?
<ultrixx> bahamas: then you have it
<ultrixx> bahamas: what is your problem?
<bahamas> ultrixx: I don't have it in /usr/lib64/
<zykotick9> kapz: that's not a repo, that's a package in default repo.  Medibuntu is an external repo with other codecs
<jason404> I am about to upgrade from natty to oneric. is there any way I can find out which kernel I will be getting before the upgrade?
<kapz> MonkeyDust: NOPE......it's a beautiful distro of which you are responsible to maintain!
<bahamas> ultrixx: linking from /usr/lib32/ gives me an error about wrong ELF, because it's 32 bit probably
<superdave_> can't boot my linux box. unreadable text printed before gui can launch. any ideas?
<kapz> zykotick9: Got it!
<mitrovarr> Hey guys, I'm trying to use my home desktop as a machine I can connect to from work and run analyses on (if I need extra analysis machines).  How hard is it to install ssh (both for a terminal and file transfers) in such a way that it's actually reasonably safe from hacking?  I mean, I can install the services, get them going, etc. fine on my own, but I don't know enough security to know if it's an incredibly bad idea or not.
<ultrixx> bahamas: and /usr/lib?
<Defusal> hi everyone
<Defusal> my production ubuntu server has successfully destroyed a critical services UDP listening port tonight
<bullgard6> jason404: This is not important. But you can finally aupdate to kernel  3.0.0-15-server #26-Ubuntu .
<alexr2> i'm trying to increase allowed open file limit for nginx, and have tried like 4 different tutorials with no luck.  i'm on 10.04.  anyone know a working tutorial for this?
<bullgard6> -a
<bahamas> ultrixx: it doesn't have it
<Defusal> does anyone have any idea how i can fix this without rebooting?
<zykotick9> mitrovarr: so long as your user accounts has good passwords, ssh should be reasonably safe out of the box.
<Defusal> rebooting this server is really not an option :(
<mitrovarr> zykotick9:  How about any kind of GUI remote-access software?  Is that reasonably safe too?
<ultrixx> bahamas: what does the package manager say where it is?
<zykotick9> mitrovarr: i wouldn't know.
<superdave_> Defusal: you might get better answers if you keep your question to one line... otherwise it looks a little disjointed...
<mitrovarr> zykotick9:  Fair enough, I can do most of what I want to do from the command-line anyway.
<jason404> bullgard4: will that be the kernel I will be getting?
<jason404> bullgard6: will that be the kernel I will be getting?
<mamece2> how can i change a folder permission with all the folder in it
<mitrovarr> thanks everyone!
<zykotick9> mitrovarr: ssh -X allows you to open GUI apps (assuming you have an X server on the remote machine)
<Defusal> superdave_, im not gonna bother, the chance of anyone here being able to help is virtually zero
<jj_> what would be the easiest way to adjust monitor refresh rate in 11.10?
<bahamas> ultrixx: never mind. apparently I needed to explicitely install libstdc++5. thanks for the help
<mitrovarr> zykotick9:  Worth considering, but in all likelihood I'll be running in windows on the machine from which I will be connecting, so I don't think that will work.
<superdave_> Defusal: yeah, it's a bit crowded today :/
<Defusal> superdave_, no this issue is something that happens to 1 in a billion
<Defusal> just my luck
<rick__> ok problem solved whats next
<Defusal> the listening port is unusable, but not unbindable
<bullgard4> jason404: No. But you can update to this version if you do not obtain it at once.
<zykotick9> mitrovarr: it's technically possible to install an X server on MS... i'd stick to command line
<superdave_> Defusal: ahh, well, I wish you luck!
<ultrixx> bahamas: still there?
<Defusal> im so screwed
<ultrixx> bahamas: lib64stdc++6
<Defusal> my production server is so screwed
<MonkeyDust> Defusal  try asking in ##networking
<mamece2> how can i change a folder and the files in it permissions?
<mitrovarr> zykotick9:  Well, I can always reboot into linux if I need a GUI.  Most of the analysis software I use is typically run on a beowulf cluster so I'm used to do it on a command-line anyway.
<Defusal> MonkeyDust, thanks, i guess
<ultrixx> bahamas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lib64stdc++6
<bahamas> ultrixx: yes, I'm still here. what about lib64stdc++6?
<iandfh> i need some assistance, i all of a sudden can no longer see the minumize or max or X in any screen corner
<bahamas> ultrixx: installing libstdc++5 fixed the problem
<zykotick9> iandfh: welcome to Gnome3
<ultrixx> bahamas: good
<zykotick9> iandfh: actually, i thought there still was an X - so maybe you have an issue
<dark|angel> Should I setup Ubuntu 11.10 on a production server? When will it be EOLd?
<dark|angel> I would love to use it for the out of the box nginx support and mysql 5.5
<auronandace> dark|angel: better to wait until 12.04
<dark|angel> well, I really don't want to use 10.04 LTS because I would just have to basically hack it
<zykotick9> iandfh: keep it in the channel
<superdave_> I'm having trouble booting. unreadable text displays and stops before gui is up. any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> My desktop has no internet, but laptop does (while away from home). Both are 11.10 amd64. I would like to get a list of required upgrades from desktop (assume apt-get update has been done), and then take that list on laptop elsewhere to download debs. How should I go about this?
<danes> how can I add a shortcut (icon) to the menu bar? I want to add the app to kill software. My ubuntu has been going extremely slow even when I am just transfering files between two hdd and I have a 4 cores processor with 6gb ram
<bullgard6> dark|angel: No. Please set up Ubuntu 10.04.
<bahamas> zykotick9: do you know if the file containing the cd key should have a certain name? I get invalid key, even though I copied it from the registry
<superdave_> I'm having trouble booting. unreadable text displays and stops boot process before gui is up. any ideas?
<zykotick9> bahamas: sorry i don't remember...
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  http://paste.ubuntu.com/829301/
<dark|angel> bullgard6 is 11.10 that buggy?
<bullgard6> dark|angel: But I do not know about nginx support and mysql 5.5 versions.
<bullgard6> dark|angel: Yes.
<zykotick9> bahamas: in my notes i just have "cdkey" as the file name, not sure of it's location
<dark|angel> bullgard6 I run CentOS 6 for all my Xen servers, but I find CentOS to be bloated for a VPS server. I host my websites inside VPS servers and so far I've been using Debian 6, but I tested Ubu 11.10 and found it to be very nice
<superdave_> I'm having trouble booting. unreadable text displays and stops before gui is up. any ideas?
<dark|angel> bullgard6 Nginx is easy to setup on most distros, the problem how ever is that it screws with dependencies
<bullgard6> dark|angel: I find Ubuntu 11.10 nice too. But I would not recommend it for a production server.
<zykotick9> superdave_: wait more then 2 minutes between repeating your question
<ianweqrwe> i cant minimize move or close any screen i open...?i cant see the option for it anymore in the top right either
<user82> can i uninstall a package and force it not to un-install packages that depend on it?
<bahamas> zykotick9: Ok, I made it CDKey.txt. I'll try your version
<ianweqrwe> ne 1?
<ratcheer> superdave_: Boot to recovery mode, then examine your log files.
<MonkeyDust> ianweqrwe  try alt-f2 metacity
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: you'd need "metacity --replace"
<dark|angel> bullgard6 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases -> Wow, 10.04 LTS server has EOL in 2015
<ianweqrwe> that worked
<ianweqrwe> hanks
<superdave_> ratcheer: ok how do I get into safe mode?
<bullgard6> dark|angel: Yes.
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, not exactly what I am doing, but that might be a good start. I have a desktop with no wifi, and a laptop. My friend's wifi is 6 floors down and very weak. I have desktop plugged in to laptop, and ICS works, but very slowly. I want to save the list of required upgrades on desktop to a file, copy file to laptop, go to someone's house and download required debs (without installing on laptop), transfer d
<bahamas> that was it
<Seven_Six_Two> ebs to desktop when I get home and install.
<ratcheer> Do you get a grub menu when you restart?
<shortybsd> hey guys
<superdave_> ratcheer:no
<dark|angel> bullgard6 I wonder when Debian 6 will be EOL. I plan on running about 8 web sites on this server, so I don't want to reinstall or upgrade for at least 3 years
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, I have ssd in laptop, and don't want to install all the same packages.
<jooooo> anyone know why i cant change cursors even if i download them.it doesnt give me any options
<superdave_> ratcheer: well, I may, but i can't read the text on the screen...
<bullgard6> dark|angel: I am not familiar with Debain's life cycles.
<zykotick9> dark|angel: one year after the next release (which has no fixed time, but "when it's ready")
<oCean> dark|angel: ubuntu LTS releases (next will be in april) are supported for 5 years
<bahamas> zykotick9: that was the problem. thanks again
<ratcheer> Guys, what key does superdave need to press to get a grub menu when restarting?
<zykotick9> bahamas: glad to help
<revimail> hi, I try to connect to my server via putty on wlan, but connection stutters all the time (tested with 2 different pcs) how can I check, what is going wrong?
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> what is a good voice recorder
<mrdeb> ?
<zykotick9> ratcheer: superdave_ HOLD shift after BIOS (assuming grub2)
<jooooo> anyone got a simple way to change or apply cursor themes, mine dont work
<bullgard6> mrdeb: Define "good".
<dark|angel> zykotick9 oCean bullgard6 - I like accurate schedules.
<superdave_> zykotick9, ratcheer it would be whatever is standard install... I'll try it.
<MonkeyDust> Seven_Six_Two  if I understand correctly, you could try this: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade > your_file -- it doesnt execute the command, but redirects what it *would* do to your_file, for future reference
<oCean> dark|angel: We cannot see what the future holds, but for now Ubuntu is on a very accurate schedule
<mrdeb> bullgard6: small and works
<jooooo> ??
<ratcheer> superdave_: Hold the Shift key when rebooting, it should display the grub menu. Then select Recovery mode, then select Root Console
<dark|angel> oCean that it is indeed. That's why I offer the whole range from Ubuntu 9.10 to 11.10 to my customers. I just didn't want to go trough the pain of making a 8.04 Xen template, since I doubt that anyone would want it on a fresh server
<Seven_Six_Two> MonkeyDust, thanks for the reply. I found that I can replace --schedule-only with --download-only...That should work for me! Thanks for the time
<dark|angel> oCean and I know 9.10 is EOL, but I still wanted to offer it "just in case"
<Flannel> dark|angel: Debian releases have an EOL approximately 3 years after their release
<dark|angel> Flannel didn't know that:) Well, since they aren't really backed by a company like Ubuntu (Canonical) or Red Hat based distros, I'm not surprised that they don't keep strict schedules.
<jooooo> i cant change my mouse cursor...any ideas
<brontosaurusrex> isn't debian a roling distro model?
<zykotick9> dark|angel: actually the schedule is "when it's ready" which makes a lot more sense then rushing something out the door, to meet a deadline IMO
<jooooo> i download custom ones too
<Flannel> dark|angel: They don't keep strict schedules because there's a lot of factors that go into a schedule.
<v3lky>  ##siri
<bullgard6> mrdeb: Take the program "Sound Recorder".
<bahamas> zykotick9: did the game mess up your resolution when you quit it?
<dark|angel> Flannel zykotick9 I know, but I like how Ubuntu splits the Server / Desktop schedule. It makes sense, since there is less work involved on the server side because there is better feedback (regular users don't use Server), and less packages to maintain
<zykotick9> bahamas: not typically
<__Alex_> brontosaurusrex: Well, debian has a rolling reliese, called Sid, or unstable, but it's name describes it, it's u stable, but it has up-to-date stuff.
<bahamas> also, I have sound problems, even though I linked openal
<bahamas> but I think it's because I have sound problems in general. I can't hear any sound with any player
<Flannel> dark|angel: That's not true anymore, LTS releases are supported for 5 years, desktop and server.  (Except that some things will constantly be updated to current bleeding edge, like firefox)
<brontosaurusrex> __Alex_, but the stable one is not rolling?
<bahamas> except the sounds from the browser
<ikonia> Flannel: are the desktops 5 years now too ?
<bahamas> anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<Flannel> ikonia: 12.04s will be, time will tell if 14.04 will be.
<ikonia> Flannel: excellent, nice to know
<__Alex_> brontosaurusrex: No, stable is not. It's just like Ubuntu, it has versions and codenames
<Flannel> ikonia: actually, I take that back, 14.04 will be too.
<MonkeyDust> bahamas  open a terminal and type alsamixer, if you see MM, go to it and type m
<dark|angel> Flannel not really, look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - 10.04 LTS Desktop has EOL in April 2013 and Server in April 2015
<brontosaurusrex> __Alex_, i see, thanks
<bahamas> MonkeyDust: now what?
<EvilResistance> anyone know why I cant activate MySQL?  its triggering some "Corrupted Databse" error that prevents loading.  Is there any way to manually delete the databases?
<dark|angel> Flannel so Desktop LTS is only supported for 3 years, which makes sense - why would anyone keep it longer than that on a dekstop?
<Flannel> dark|angel: yes, that was true for past LTSs, but not future ones.
<Flannel> ikonia, dark|angel: http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-feature-extended-support-period-desktop-users
<__Alex_> brontosaurusrex: But is you put 'testing' in your sources.list, it can act as a rolling release.
<barxool> to all vim masters: when i type the command "my", then go down a few lines and then type "y'y" (to copy a block of lines), the cursor go back where i typed "my". Is it possible to configure vim so that the cursor doesn't move back on "my" ? thx
<__Alex_> But it's not
<dark|angel> Flannel sorry, didn't know that - but now I know :D
<Flannel> barxool: You may have more luck in #vim
<wildc4rd> just changed my mouse, purchased new mouse without reading the specs its not a 5 button, is there any way to incorporate mouse gestures or something into browsing for forwards/back? (using Chrome)
<barxool> Flannel> didn't know it. thanks
<Lirth> Ubuntu 11.10 has started to crash on me. I'll be in the middle of doing something and it'll black the screen out, some text will pop up,  and I'll go to the log in screen (no rebooting). Any idea why?
<__Alex_> Lirth: Buggy software is buggy, we just have to wait for the Gnome team to fix it, or use  somekind of LTS
<bahamas> damn, he left
<no149> how do i connect a linux computer to a windows one, using direct cable connection?
<dark|angel> Flannel this schedule makes my head spin - wow - one has to be very determined to run any distro that long: https://access.redhat.com/support/policy/updates/errata/
<no149> i have setup both sides and assigned ip addresses, but pinging says destination unreachable
<ikonia> dark|angel: that's a sane business duration
<no149> no packet loss, just 'destination unreachable'
<ratcheer> no149: Is it a crossover cable?
<no149> yes
<dark|angel> ikonia well, at the rates Red Hat charges, it sure is :)
<Flannel> dark|angel: People are still running Windows XP, 11 years after the fact.
<Zickler12> les channels
<no149> ratcheer, any thoughts?
<yeats> no149: trying to give the Linux computer internet access through the windows interface?
<ratcheer> no149: It has been years since I've done that. I honestly can't remember anything, except that it has to be a crossover cable.
<no149> this is a first
<dark|angel> Flannel I know, but Windows is a whole different story. With something like RHEL and its derivates you're stuck with what's supported. Now it's 2012 and the EL5 kernel can barely cope with new hardware
<ikonia> dark|angel: it can cope just fine with any modern hardware
<no149> no, going to setup a client-server connection for development
<yeats> no149: ok ;-)
<ikonia> dark|angel: and there there is RHEL 6
<no149> yeats,  u know how?
<dark|angel> ikonia I would have avoided a RHEL derivate like CentOS alltogether and went with Ubuntu 10.04 or even Debian 6, but most commercially available software like SolusVM has no support for Ubuntu or Debian, which sucks on their part.
<bugbrains> how to burn snow leapoard.iso to usb
<yeats> no149: I've never had to do that, so I'm afraid not
<ikonia> dark|angel: if your reasons are because of the reasons you've stated in this channel, then they are wrong
<yeats> no149: if you can put them on the same LAN that might be easier
<jooooo> anyone walk me through changing mouse cursors?
<bahamas> this is so frustrating
<no149> i only have one option at my hand right now and that is direct connection
<dark|angel> ikonia I find it easier to work with Ubuntu and/or Debian, because of how apt-get and dpkg work, the ease of creating my own packages and so on. Again, I needed SolusVM to manage my worker servers, and SolusVM has no support for Ubuntu
<bahamas> so, can anyone help me fix my sound?
<ikonia> dark|angel: if you find ubuntu easier then that is a sane choice for selecting it
<carebear> Good afternoon, all. :)
<Ben64> !details | bahamas
<ubottu> bahamas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dark|angel> ikonia I am using it on my VPS servers do:) I have several. I just wanted to setup one with 11.10, and I was wondering how it was. Looks like I'll be waiting for 12.04 LTS
<dark|angel> ikonia and just go with 10.04 for now
<no149> anyone any ideas?
<no149> i even turned off the Windows firewall to no effect
<yeats> no149: seen this?: http://www.ehow.com/how_7208875_connect-ubuntu-windows-crossover-cable.html
<bahamas> Ben64: ok. the starting sound doesn't play. if I try to play something in any player, there is no sound. only things played in the browser have sound
<no149> yes
<no149> i followed that
<bahamas> Ben64: the sound doesn't work in a game either (unreal tournament 2004) even though I linked libopenal
<bahamas> Ben64: before I got disconnected, someone told me to open alsamixer and to press M where I saw MM. I didn't get to see what I should do next
<Ben64> bahamas: turn the volumes up
<bahamas> Ben64: I did. still no sound
<pdq> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bymiVKeHD8I
<gianluca> khjkhkk
<arianna> bahamas what about sound levels in particular players?
<zykotick9> bahamas: does "ps aux | grep pulse" show pulse as running?
<bahamas> arianna: I just opened banshee and the volume is maximum
<bahamas> zykotick9: yes
<carebear> If anyone can offer my assistance with beginner-level python in ubuntu v 11.10, it would be much appreciated. Using Python 2.7.2, created a file test1.py in what I'm pretty sure is my home directory. Trying to access this file in my terminal with the command 'python test1.py' and getting SyntaxError: Invalid syntax. I'm trying to go along with a tutorial that I found, and I just can't seem to figure this out.
<carebear> *offer me assistance
<jooooo> i cant install mouse cursors i just downloaded
<arianna> carebear did you try stanis python IDE?
<bahamas> carebear: #python is a better place to ask these questions. it sounds like you have an error in your python code
<jooooo> this chat is shit, no ones helps...ever
<carebear> @bahamas Awesome! thanks!!! This is just the first help chat that I found
<bahamas> carebear: yes, programming languages have their own help channels usually
<pdq> mouse cursors have never worked for me in any ubuntu, the normal state cursor never changes, only when hover cursor or in firefox etc.
<pdq> i dunno if that's desired effect or what but in mac and win they changed in normal state
<carebear> arianna: lol I really have no idea what that even means... I literally just started tutorial #1, and have never messed with python before ever.
<zykotick9> pdq: joooo is gone.  The mouse cursors usually appear if you disable compiz (not really an option in modern Unity)
<Mini> hi guys, ive installed the broadcom wireless drivers on my laptop, but i cant seem to find networks, any ideas?
<pdq> zykotick9 i use gnome-shell but thanks, this stupid znc doesn't work well for nick complete on multiple networks :P
<bahamas> so, any other ideas anyone?
<arianna> carebear then I recommend the free ebook diveintopython.net
<bahamas> no, I don't recommend it
<arianna> why not
<carebear> arianna: Thanks, I will check it out.
<bahamas> first, that's for people who already know how to program
<bahamas> second, it has some inaccuracies
<bahamas> carebear: if it's your first programming language, try think python or learn python the hard way
<arianna> bahamas thanks for advice
<bahamas> you're welcome
<Hopsy> hey can someone help me?
<carebear> bahamas: I will likely check out all three. :) I appreciate the suggestions
<Hopsy> I want to read data from my HDD
<Hopsy> how should I do this?
<bahamas> carebear: don't check out dive into python because it's above your level
<Hopsy> I checked in disk utility, it gave me 2 errors
<carebear> bahamas: k
<Hopsy> something with curent pending sector
<bahamas> carebear: this is what I used to learn http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/
<bahamas> carebear: if you like building games, you might want to try this one instead http://inventwithpython.com/chapters/
<carebear> bahamas: Not so much for games. I do technical support for a veterinary management software that only works on windows right now. I have a lot of our clients who request being able to run it with a linux server instead, for security purposes. I'm tired of trying to get the company to try to do it as they keeps saying that it will take too much time, and there won't be enough profit for it, so I figure if I can at least come up with 
<mamece2> how can i change a folders and the files in it permissions?
<WindowsMojave> Anyone need cheap web hosting? I own a web hosting company.  We use the Open Source Kloxo control Panel :)
<ikonia> don't advertise in here please
<WindowsMojave> OK, I understand
<ikonia> thank you
<bahamas> trying to run unreal tournament 2004 brings up a black screen which I can't escape. I can switch between programs with Alt+Tab, but I still get the black screen. anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<chaos_zero> hi people quick question. how do i reload the network drivers or whatever to let ubuntu see a hot plug network pci card that i added
<Erik8_> Hello.
<chaos_zero> ifconfig -a | grep eth does not show the newly added ones
<Erik8_> I just installed gnome 3 from a clean cd install and it is not working
<Erik8_> I mean gnome 3 is working, network manager is not
<Erik8_> I had installed network manager from a separate cd
<zykotick9> chaos_zero: check the output of "dmesg", i'm guessing the "hot plug" might not work
<Erik8_> And it shows up normally on the taskbar but when I click on it, has not option to make a new connection with my usb modem
<jimi_> How can I see what modules are loaded?
<Oer> chaos_zero, what hot plug network pci card ?? ( never knew pci is hotplugged )
<zykotick9> jimi_: lsmod
<chaos_zero> dmesg goes forever
<chaos_zero> cant read that fast O_o
<nixmaniack> can somebody guide me to some simple tutorial on GoObject introspection?
<chaos_zero> its a ibm server with hot plug pci-x slots
<jooooo> i dont have a .theme folder....to change themes..
<chaos_zero> you can open a hardware switch to kill the power to the slot, then change the adapter
<guntbert> nixmaniack: is that an ubuntu support question?
<syddraf> When I run gnome-do, the window appears solid black and outputs the error "No alpha support." This only happens when I have Xinerama enabled. Does anyone know of a way to fix this? I am running Xubuntu 11.10
<nixmaniack> guntbert, i guess someone might help :)
<xangua> syddraf: do you have xfce composite enabled¿
<chaos_zero> how do i filter the dmesg to show what i want for hot plug
<syddraf> xangua: If its not default, then no. It is in the settings, I presume?
<guntbert> nixmaniack: this channel is for ubuntu support only - try to find a channel for your programming language
<xangua> syddraf: somewhere on the preferences, long time since i used it
<guntbert> !alis | nixmaniack
<ubottu> nixmaniack: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<syddraf> xangua: I found "Compositor" under "Window Manager Tweaks" and it is enabled.
<xangua> syddraf: no idea then, gnome-do stopped development a long time ago; have you tried Docky instead¿
<ghost13> the owners of netgear need a good kick in the rear for dropping linux software support.i bought a nice rangemax adap and itś useless with no windows to put on the hdd  :/
<syddraf> xangua: I don't want a dock, which is what docky appears to be.
<syddraf> xangua: But thanks for the suggestion.
<ghost13> i have ultimate edition 3.0.itś wicked.lol
<mamece2> how can i change a folders and the files in it permissions?
<mamece2> i did a backup into another PC and i cant access cuz i am not the owner, how can i change that?
<xangua> syddraf: well if what you wanted is just a launcher, there are: Kupfer, Synapse and Launchy
<jooooo> i dont have a .theme folder....to change themes..
<smickles> is there a way to mount an old encrypted home folder as rw instead of read-only?
<xangua> jooooo: then...create it
<syddraf> xangua: Kupfer looks perfect. Thank you.
<ghost13> thereś a password guessing in either ubuntu or debian pkgs.
<chaos_zero> so anyone have any ideas
<chaos_zero> for my hotplug dilemma
<guntbert> smickles: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory please
<chaos_zero> can i specify to restart the driver for a certain pci bus?
<guntbert> ghost13: please keep to ubuntu support
<smickles> thank you guntbert
<guntbert> smickles: Good luck :-)
<bahamas> I have two sound cards. could that be the source of my sound problems?
<ghost13> i got locked out of my bios when my windows  got erased. by my cat.lol
<chronofire> hey im trying to update my old ubuntu that is running off a partition but i do not know which partition is which. i have /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. dev/sda2 is most likely the partiontion ubuntu was origionaly installed one right?
<jooooo> how do i set up custom system sounds? like ang theme based thi
<jooooo> ??
<pangolin> jooooo: patience, if nobody is here to answer or knows they wont. you could also try askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums
<bahamas> what's the apt-get version of aptitude's reinstall?
<pangolin> bahamas: apt-get install --reinstall package
<guntbert> !ot > ghost13
<ubottu> ghost13, please see my private message
<ghost13> /dev/sda is a linux partition.  :D
<p3rror> i've an error with apt-get http://paste.debian.net/154873/
<auronandace> ghost13: /dev/sda would be the disk, not a partition
<bahamas> pangolin: do you know what would be the equivalent of this udo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2?
<aaa_> i cant click or move my mouse, but the red light is on. how can i check it? (connected with ps2)
<bahamas> pangolin: now I get E: Unable to locate package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.38-13-generic
<pangolin> bahamas: apt-get purge --reinstall ? but I have never tried it, should work.
<kingnebex>  hey guy whats up....
<bahamas> pangolin: I get the same error about linux-ubuntu-modules
<kingnebex> m fire fox browser keeps on acting weird caan any 1 help me out plz?...
<hirogen3> #firefoz
<hirogen3> #firefox
<pangolin> bahamas: apt-cache policy linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.38-13-generic , is it installed?
<aaa_> i cant click or move my mouse, but the red light is on. how can i check it? (connected with ps2)
<holstein> aaa_: i would take it to another machine, see that it works... unplug and pug it back in... logout and log back in
<kingnebex> firefox web browser @hirogen
<bahamas> pangolin: same error. btw, I got this command from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting close to the bottom
<mamece2> how can i change a folders and the files in it permissions?
<pangolin> bahamas: you know you can install aptitude
<bahamas> I'm trying to troubleshoot sounds issues
<pangolin> bahamas: right, but you need to translate the commands if you install aptitude
<pangolin> you wont*
<X-tonic> Hey, I use a system behind an http authentication proxy. Because of this, my empathy fails to connect. Can Anything be done?. For this i also have setup polipo proxy on localhost with authentication details stored. Yet, even setting this proxy in gnome settings fails to make empathy work.
<bahamas> pangolin: yes, I installed it and ran the command and the sound still isn't working
<pangolin> bahamas: you mentuioned something about having two sound cards?
<jooooo> anyone got info on how to change system sounds so custom ones..
<pangolin> perhaps the wrong one is being used
<bahamas> pangolin: yes, one is from ATI and the other one from Intel, probably on-board
<bahamas> should I deactivate the on-board one from BIOS or something?
<pangolin> bahamas: see if that wiki page has info on disabling the onboard
<bahamas> pangolin: it doesn't
<pangolin> bahamas: if you know how to do it from BIOS...I don't
<pangolin> bahamas: make sure you keep notes so you can undo any changes later if you need to
<kingnebex> are there any other web browsers that can work inn ubuntu?
<libdev101> Does anyone know how to upgrade from ubuntu 32bit to 64bit without losing any settings or files?
<JacobVengeance> Is here any that cant? lol
<bahamas> pangolin: I'm going to mock around. opening alsamixer shows HDA Intel, btw
<xangua> kingnebex: lot of
<xangua> libdev101: save your data and reinstall
<JacobVengeance> External Harddrives are your friends.
<pangolin> libdev101: you will need to do a clean install but when you do make sure to uncheck the format /home in Advanced at the partitioning part of the install.
<libdev101> Will my applications still be there?
<pangolin> libdev101: the settings will
<pangolin> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pangolin> that will help you to get all your packages reinstalled easily
<JacobVengeance> I should probably update my ubuntu install soon, I am still on 10.04 lol
<libdev101> Cool, thanks!
<pangolin> libdev101:
<ryankey> JacobVengeance, Me too!
<pangolin> nothing beats backups of your important data!
<chronofire> hey im trying to update my old ubuntu that is running off a partition but i do not know which partition is which. i have /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. dev/sda2 is most likely the partiontion ubuntu was origionaly installed one right?
<kingnebex> xangua which 1s?
<JacobVengeance> I will probably wait for 12.04, LTS is always a better option for me. The only downside is losing gnome 2
<xangua> !browser | kingnebex
<xangua> and others
<ubottu> kingnebex: Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Chromium (Webkit), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Epiphany (GTK+, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK+, Webkit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based)
<JacobVengeance> Opera is also an option, but is not in their repository.
<kingnebex> does opera work in ubuntu?
<holstein> kingnebex: i have used it in the past
<JacobVengeance> Yes kingnebex
<meberhart> yes, opera works in ubuntu
<libdev101> My ubuntu install is in an "Extended" partition of my hard drive. Is there any way to move it out of that?
<Lirth> I've had Ubuntu begin crashing on my multiple times a day. Today I've counted three and it's becoming a problem. Any idea how or why this might be happening?
<JacobVengeance> Lirth, you don't have any crash logs?
<kingnebex> so how do i install opera then?
<JacobVengeance> Go to their website and download the package, or they might have their own repository kingnebex
<meberhart> download the .deb file from Opera's site
<shwaiil> hi
<xangua> kingnebex: go to opera.com
<JacobVengeance> Hi shwaiil
<chronofire>  im trying to update my old ubuntu that is running off a partition but i do not know which partition is which. i have /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. dev/sda2 is most likely the partiontion ubuntu was origionaly installed one right?
<shwaiil> Q: Using the CLI how to find on the current dir and its child dir  ? Thanks for looking
<Lirth> JacobVengeance: I'm a bit new to Linux, I only started this month,  so I don't know where to find it.
<JacobVengeance> Can you rephrase that? You can find a children just by running ls.
<JacobVengeance> There is nothing that comes up stating their was an error or anything Lirth?
<fyksen> ls -l
<kingnebex> awkey 1 final thing i want to play need for speed in ubuntu .....how do i install coz wine aint working in my lap
<xangua> !appdb | kingnebex
<ubottu> kingnebex: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<JacobVengeance> Wine is your only choice.
<Lirth> JacobVengeance: When it happens the screen blacks out, I see a few lines of text (2-3) and then it brings me to the login screen.
<JacobVengeance> What do those lines say?
<ToBIOS> chronofire: I don't know which one is more likely to be Ubuntu, but you can find out pretty easily by using the df command
<kingnebex> is there a nfs version 4 ubuntu by any chance?
<eldereko> question: someone setup a ubuntu machine for me at work and created a seperate account for me, now whenever I am prompted for authentication to make sysmte changes it asks for that users password instead of mine even though I am in the admin group and sudoers... using latest ubuntu oneiric, any help??
<JacobVengeance> Probably not kingnebex
<kingnebex> so wat cool games work in ubuntu?
<Lirth> JacobVengeance: It varies. A few times ago I saw it mention something about Kernels, this time it was bluetooth, but it's never up long enough for me to read the full thing.
<JacobVengeance> You can look up games in the Humble Bundle, those are the only ones i know about besides Oil Rush or whatever
<chronofire> ToBIOS what is the df command my ubuntu is acting up and the two partions say they are both 500 gb while i only have 1 500gb drive and the other partition is only 10 mb can it be that one?
<xangua> !games | kingnebex
<xangua> there is also: playdeb.net
<ubottu> kingnebex: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<holstein> dobox games from http://www.gog.com/ kingnebex
<WoC> kingnebex, do a; 'apt-cache search nfs'
<JacobVengeance> Lirth, are you doing something at the time it crashes?
<eldereko> kingnebex tux racer
<Lirth> JacobVengeance: I'm usually in chrome, but that may be because it's the program I use the most. I'm never logged in without it open.
<ToBIOS> chronofire: If you can still boot into Ubuntu, it should tell you which is mounted on /. That's the partition you want.
<chronofire> and the df command would tell me that?
<holstein> theres http://www.desura.com/ now as well kingnebex
<JacobVengeance> hmm....I am not sure where crash logs would be.
<ToBIOS> chronofire: Yep. If you need help interpreting the output, then you can paste it here.
<kingnebex> i wish i could play nfs in ubuntu
<holstein> kingnebex: is that a game?...
<eldereko> holstein, need for speed
<Carb0nF1b3r> irssi is tight
<chronofire> ToBIOS: okay thanks i will try that
<ToBIOS> chronofire: No problem.
<holstein> i was thinking file system...
<JacobVengeance> lol
<JacobVengeance> brb
<NullP01nt> hey guys
<holstein> looks like it had a gold rating at one point http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4101
<holstein> kingnebex: ^^
<NullP01nt> just a quick question.. I have a laptop with a synaptics touchpad, however a scroll event is thrown whenever a left-mouseclick is thrown... How can I remedy this?
<meberhart> you can try looking at the touchpad settings in the dconf-editor
<trojan> whats the terminal for restarting desktop GUI? it's all messed up here with compiz and I'm rusty with my terminal commands
<NullP01nt> meberhart: Maybe I should've specified that this isn't ubuntu-specific.. it happens on Ubuntu, Fedora and also on CrunchBang (which is what's installed now)
<holstein> trojan: might just want to run sudo reboot then
<trojan> no not reboot ,
<syn-ack> trojan, sudo stop gdm
<syn-ack> wait
<syn-ack> which version of Ubuntu are you runnning?
<trojan> got it , just changed it to unity ,, trying to think of the name for the basic ubuntu GUI though ,, not a fan of unity
<NullP01nt> meberhart: I have no idea where to start looking anymore, I'm trying almost any distro-channel I know here on FreeNode
<syn-ack> which version are you running? One has gdm and other doesnt, trojan
<meberhart> have you tried using a different mouse? i know that sounds silly.
<syn-ack> lemme guess his pointer's dying on him?
<trojan> think it's 10.10
<NullP01nt> meberhart: difference mouse-devices just work.. however, you cannot expect, on a laptop, to always have a different mouse handy
<syn-ack> that seems to be a kernel bug. I'm suffering from it too
<syn-ack> I haven't been able to download the updates due to bandwidth issues.
<meberhart> right... i was just curious as to whether or not the problem was specific to the touchpad.
<NullP01nt> meberhart: it is, unfortunately.. but not on all synaptics touchpads, which is weird
<syn-ack> that's what I was thinking.
<syn-ack> Going for a smoke. brb
<meberhart> there is a synaptics touchpad tool for download. i used it a long time ago, but i'm not sure where to find it again. maybe that would help?
<trojan>  Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal
<Sanky> Hello.  Each time I plug out the networking cable from my computer, Ubuntu stops recognizing it when I plug it back in, forcing me to use wifi or restart.  any ideas?  driving me mad.
<chronofire> ToBIOS: i did the df command these are my results http://www.pastebin.comoy5R7uTr
<NullP01nt> meberhart: a synaptics tool? I have gpointer-config or something like that.. but it doesn't do much at the moment, and I can't seem to get the proper drivers to load either..
<breath> Hi Guys ... i'm trying to install ruby-1.9.2 in my Linux 10.10 ... i only get 1.8 trying with apt-get ...
<trojan> any devs help me to set up xampp?
<NullP01nt> meberhart: breath maybe ruby-1.9.2 isn't in the repositories yet
<meberhart> have you tried downloading drivers from synaptic?
<xangua> breath: update to an ubuntu version that has it or compile
<chronofire> ToBIOS: sorry let me make a new one
<NullP01nt> meberhart: funnily enough, the crunch/deb repositories have a synaptics xorg driver package.. however, the synaptics module isn't loaded
<breath> xangua: and if i use lucid repos ? i have them in lucid ... will that hurt if i change all the maverick's in the sources.list to lucid ????
<StAlKsS> ay
<StAlKsS> hay
<chronofire> ToBIOS: http://pastebin.com/0y5R7uTr
<StAlKsS> was geht?
<holstein> breath: with it "hurt"?... just grab the .deb's you need and try... no need to change everything... you can get an idea if it'll work or not without risking so much
<StAlKsS> so viele xD
<WoC> Nicht zu viel
<metasansana> Englisch?
<StAlKsS> ihr seit ja echt gesprächig :d
<breath> holstein: and if i want my repos up to date ?
<holstein> breath: then, you'll just have the one or 2 .deb's... not totally mis-matched sources
<holstein> i would *not* mix sources like that and expect all to be well
<holstein> i would literally just grab the one .deb, and try and install it... sudo dpkg -i whatever
<holstein> it'll work or it wont, and it wont break a bunch of things
<breath> holstein: what's the differant then between differant releases if we don't see from kernel Side ?
<holstein> breath: im not following you.. but let me be clear.. i wouldn *not* edit the sources
<mae-ubu1004>  Hi!  I've got a  a question
<StAlKsS> STOP ACTA! Do you Agree?
<WoC> mae-ubu1004, what kind of question ?
<sankey> lol, nice question
<mae-ubu1004> I'm using xfce, and it seems that i cannot access to a NTFS partition through xfce, while using gnome i've got no problems
<mae-ubu1004> Any ideas why is this happening?
<breath> holstein: well i'm starting ruby programming ; will it be a good choice to use QT4 With ruby ?
<sankey> you using thunar for your file manager?
<mae-ubu1004> YEa, it's thunar
<metasansana> mae-ubu1004:  try gigolo
<mae-ubu1004> Gigolo it's another file browser?
<sankey> if it worked in gnome, that means you had the ntfs-3g package installed
<sankey> is that installed in xfce?
<holstein> breath: i have only dabbled in programming, but you should be able to do most of that from a live CD, or in virtualization, assuming you want ubuntu 11.10 and dont want to upgrade
<kingnebex> who gave me this link?.....http://www.desura.com/
<mae-ubu1004> No idea sankey, i suppose i've got to check it
<__Alex_> mae-ubu1004: Can't you mount the disc manually? (sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/foo /mnt/bar))
<sankey> i meant xubuntu. did you reinstall the operating system, or just instll xfce?
<breath> holstein: thanks bro
<mae-ubu1004> I used the metapackage
<mae-ubu1004> of xubuntu
<veryhappy> hi guys please help me i want to install ubuntu server but i want to go sure that i can use the text terminals, last time as i installed ubuntu desktop 11.10 amd64 i got this on tty1-6 http://www.imagebanana.com/view/7bamg9b6/P2202_080112.JPG
<Cyquin> Can anyone help me uninstall some software. I seem to be having a problem with dpkg. When ever I try to install or uninstall software I am getting an error that there is a problem with the penguin-command package?
<breath> So Wat Do you think Eeryone ? Should i start Ruby With QT4 ? Advice maaaaa ?
<mae-ubu1004> Hey Aex check this out  !! ntfs-3g 2010.3.6 external FUSE 28 - Third Generation NTFS Driver
<mae-ubu1004> 		Configuration type 1, XATTRS are on, POSIX ACLS a
<mae-ubu1004> POSIX ACLS are off
<mae-ubu1004> Alex*
<veryhappy> Cyquin: did you already try dpkg-reconfigure?
<schnuffle> Cyquin: Any reason why you use dpkg instead of apt-get?
<Cyquin> no let me give that a go,
<Cyquin> Well to be honest I am just trying anything to sort the issue so no reason for dpkg over apt-get
<schnuffle> Cyquin: okay so try to uninstall with apt-get and then paste the error
<jimi_> I am getting video out of my hdmi port, but not audio. i have set my system to use hdmi stereo output, but i dont hear anything
<mae-ubu1004> LOL i just used gigolo and it worked perfectly
<trojan> anyone use xampp ?
<veryhappy> trojan: here
<Cyquin> Veryhappy can you give me an example of how to use the reconfigure switch
<holstein> jimi_: you can try installing pavucontrol .. it might just not work though
<Cyquin> I haven't used it before
<trojan> where the opt saved ?
<gartral> jimi_: some graphics cards have too be plugged into a sound port on the motherboard..
<jimi_> holstein, That is how I am controlling it.
<zykotick9> !xampp | trojan
<ubottu> trojan: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<veryhappy> Cyquin: give me a moment
<jimi_> gartral, This is a laptop hdmi port
<Cyquin> aahh just run it
<Cyquin> I get the following error: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: penguin-command is broken or not fully installed
<trojan> oh FFS zykotick9
<holstein> jimi_: id just search around then.. it might just be one that wont work... do you see it in aplay -l ?
<gartral> jimi_: ahh.. did it work from any other os?
<zykotick9> !lamp | trojan for a proper install
<ubottu> trojan for a proper install: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jimi_> holstein, Yes, I see it in there. WOuld you like to see the output?
<jimi_> gartral, No clue, never had another OS :P
<holstein> jimi_: nah.. as long as its there
<Cyquin> Error using apt-get is: dpkg: error processing penguin-command (--remove):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. Errors were encountered while processing:  penguin-command E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1
<trojan> I know what it is and how to install , just wondering where it goes ,,
<jimi_> holstein, card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<holstein> jimi_: paste it here though, someone else might have the card
<schnuffle> Cyquin: try sudo apt-get install -f
<veryhappy> Cyquin: seems to have too less dependencies to remove the package as far i can see it
<nicolenicole> How do I type smallcaps in LibreOffice Impress?
<Cyquin> schnuffle trying that now with the original install
<alfredoalcaldo> 04 xdcc send #2
<Cyquin> I'll then try the uninstall
<ToBIOS> chronofire: It looks like it's on /dev/sda1. You didn't install this with Wubi, by chance?
<bahamas> has anyone heard of the fonts and the colors changing after installing wine?
<Cyquin> the force install seems to have worked with the original install
<Cyquin> I'm assuming the other software i am trying to add and remove should now work.
<schnuffle> Cyquin: Am I right that you try to install a package tat doesn't come from a repo?
<Cyquin> Schnuffle repo?
<schnuffle> Cyquin: repository
<etyrnal> anyone here use naim ?
<Cyquin> as far as I was aware it was part of a repository
<nicolenicole> does LibreOffice have smallcaps?
<Cyquin> Everything I have installed has been through the ubuntu GUI package manager
<veryhappy> Cyquin: Ubuntu Software Center?
<Cyquin> That's the one veryhappy
<kingnebex> how can i get free games for ubuntu?
<Cyquin> I'm trying to install emacs at the moment and I keep getting errors through the software centre. e.g.  synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Cyquin> I'm sure there is space on the drive though.
<schnuffle> Cyquin: Paste the result of df -h
<jimi_> holstein, Oh... some apps work over HDMI :D
<jimi_> holstein, just not all :P
<greta> non avere paura del buio
<Cyquin> schnuffle /dev/loop0 is showing up as 100%
<Cyquin> all others have space
<jimi_> holstein, aplay -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav    This plays it out over my HDMI
<veryhappy> please you guys did you find any solution for my problem?
<veryhappy> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/7bamg9b6/P2202_080112.JPG
<schnuffle> Cyquin: /dev/loop? paste mount
<Cyquin> aahhh.. makes sense now schuffle. mounted as root
<Cyquin> I am running ubuntui using WUBI
<Cyquin> I am guessing that it is hitting a limit on the virtual drive.
<nicolenicole> Does LibreOffice Impress not have any smallcaps at all?  I just got it working in LibreOffice Writer but I can't copy & paste it.
<Caddyshack> sup[
<schnuffle> Cyquin: Aaaaaaah. That's a important information. I don't use Wubi so I don`t know how to resize the partition
<veryhappy> Cyquin: do you run it from windows?
<Cyquin> veryhappy yes I have windows on the box as well, but since installing ubuntu  I haven't been using windows
<Cyquin> I think i need to resize the file for ubuntu
<veryhappy> Cyquin: do you have gparted on your system?
<schnuffle> Cyquin: Then you should think about installing ubuntu correclty without wubi
<veryhappy> Cyquin: yes, schnuffle is right. better install it as a dual boot system.
<funnyfingers> How do I install mksock?
<Cyquin> well said schnuffle.... Still haven't quite been convinced to throw windows away just yet. But I am preferring ubuntu.
<Cyquin> ok so would you suggest partitioning the drive the reinstall?
<veryhappy> Cyquin: you should not throw away windows.
<schnuffle> Cyquin: You can resize the windows partition and use the space to do a dual boot install. In that way you have the choice and ubuntu is running as it should
<Cyquin> ok
<veryhappy> Cyquin: you should use a live cd from ubuntu resize the partition using gparted and then install ubuntu beside windows.
<Cyquin> I will take a look at that
<Cyquin> Schnuffle and veryhappy thanks both for your help
<schnuffle> Cyquin: And always keep in mind. Do a backup, then do a backup and then do antoher backup :)
<veryhappy> Cyquin: you're welcome
<Cyquin> :-) so true....
<jimi_> How can I set the default audio device by hardware id?
<jimi_> er device # from aplay -l
<mustafaerhan> hello all.
<veryhappy> mustafaerhan: please ask your question.
<_Ethan_> hello mustafaerhan
<mustafaerhan> thank you.  looking for suggestions about ubuntu. tweaks softwares etc. all welcome.
<FCR2012> hi
<funnyfingers> Anyone know of mksock in Ubuntu or another method to make a socket file?
<mustafaerhan> hello FCR2012
<FCR2012> Musta how you PM someone in IRC
<Oer> mustafaerhan, there are a lot of tweaks & tools, my best suggestion: make a backup of the file you edit.
<kronos003> help i have a new dell xps 17 laptop with an ssd which wont boot after the os installs on the drive - wtf?
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, http://www.math.utah.edu/~beebe/unix/m/mksock.html
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, sorry disregard
<holstein> jimi_: then, you can stop troubleshooting the connection
<funnyfingers> :)
<mustafaerhan> just type its name FCR2012.
<FCR2012> Hey ubuntu does that microsoft don't like : Did has not any rouge software
<jimi_> holstein, no, it seems it only works w/ aplay, i cant get pulse audio to set it to the right hdmi :(
<holstein> jimi_: *nothing* using pulse has used it?
<mustafaerhan> im using xchat so i can click your name and make private talk. FCR2012 :)
<jimi_> Nope
<holstein> still, i think its likely you have routing issues
<jimi_> holstein, aplay -D plughw:0,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav works
<FCR2012> Me too
<holstein> jimi_: i would double double check in pavulcontrol
<funnyfingers> I can't find anything for mksock on Google for Debian or Ubuntu
<jimi_> holstein, i set it to all the different hdmi options in pavulcontrol and no audio
<funnyfingers> All I can find is people asking for it and no answers.
<holstein> i would also look in alsamixer ... i generally trust *no* labels jimi_
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, seems that mksock is broken. lemme check the mailing list
<Oer> !info mksock
<ubottu> Package mksock does not exist in oneiric
<holstein> jimi_: right.. but, it *is* working... you could try some alsa only live distro and see, but i think its just some simple fiddly routing issue
<daniel___> I'm having trouble with my usb ports in Ubuntu. When I plug in it either won't detect it or partially detects it but can't mount it. lsusb will freeze when I try it
<nivyaj> Can someone help me with an install?
<veryhappy> nivyaj: of what?
<syn-ack> Oer, it's part of coreutils
<kronos003> nivyaj: lets see if i can help - what do you need
<nivyaj> veryhappy: intellij
<nivyaj> nice
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, hold on. Still checking
<nivyaj> i'm doing this
<nivyaj> http://techbrew.net/articles/200711/how-to-put-intellij-idea-on-ubuntu/
<funnyfingers> appreciate it syn-ack
<jimi_> holstein, maybe, i wonder if its a permissions issue?
<nivyaj> but i need help on the enviro. varaible pary
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, I'
<syn-ack> err
<daniel___> Can someone help with getting Usb drives working?
<chronofire> ToBIOS: if your still around its ubuntu 8. something its pretty old and i used the iso file to install from the ubuntu site
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, I'm going upstream so please be patient
<veryhappy> nivyaj: why don't you just do what there's written?
<urlin2u> daniel___, Whats going on?
<holstein> jimi_: gksudo play something, but i doubt it
<nivyaj> veryhappy:  i don't know what's going on in those cmds and i don't want to mess up  my system
<veryhappy> nivyaj: understand.
<daniel___> @urlin2u, I'm trying to connect my Droid X and Fuze v2 to my Ubuntu laptop. The usb is working very sporadically, one day things connect the next nothing. When I run lsusb it will freeze sometimes or detect the device but I can't mount it.
<veryhappy> nivyaj: on which step are you now?
<nivyaj> step 3, part 1.
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, Seems very deprecated. Have you tried mknod?
<syn-ack> like many DECADES deprecated.
<urlin2u> daniel___, I thought you meant HD's  I'm not  familiar in that area. :)
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, it's not even in the coreutils infopage anymore, that's how old it is
<daniel___> @urlin2u, k, is there any where I can get some help because this started up randomly when I somehow updated to 11.04 without knowing it and it's a pain in the butt
<nivyaj> veryhappy: ok- so we have the enviromental for exporting the jdk home
<kinou> Hello everybody. I'm having a really disturbing bug on my Ubuntu Oneric.
<kinou> I can't poweroff the computer anymore.
<veryhappy> kinou: why?
<urlin2u> daniel___, some help here I assume your running ubuntu, there is alsp ##linux, being specific of the devices is helpful. :)
<nivyaj> veryhappy:  so in this directory, here's what i have
<kinou> veryhappy: that's a very good question indeed. :)
<urlin2u> also*
<holstein> daniel___: i havnet had any issues with my driodX2 and ubuntu
<nivyaj> laptop/usr/lib/jvm$ ls
<kinou> I can use sudo halt. It stops the computer, but the screen is still on.
<nivyaj> default-java  java-1.6.0-openjdk  java-6-openjdk
<syn-ack> holstein, good.
<ultrixx> kinou: go to terminal and type "sudo shutdown -r now"
<kinou> I have to remove the battery afterwards.
<Zer000> Hi all! I need help mounting an nfs drive (it's one of those nas devices by dlink...) I get a "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting" error if I do "sudo mount 192.168.10.114:/ /media/nas" please help?
<macmartine> Not sure what room this q is best for, but what would cause about 40+ instances of php5-fpm?
<daniel___> @holstein, I have no idea why this started up but it's getting to be a pain
<veryhappy> nivyaj: for posts please pastebin.com
<jimi_> holstein, i wonder if my user needs to be in the pulse group?
<syn-ack> holstein, I have a DX2 as well
<veryhappy> kinou: does your acpi work?
<dffaf> chmod -R 755 httpdocs it change all files and directories permission. I need to change only files permissions. what is the command for that?
<holstein> daniel___: i would trouble shoot that it is not hardware... i would try a live CD.. an 11.10 live CD for example.. plug the USB hardware and test
<holstein> jimi_: gksudo will get around that.. but no, that shouldnt matter since you are using pulse just fine otherwise i assume
<WoC> dffaf, find /path/httpdocs -type f -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<kinou> But anyway I can't halt with graphical tools.
<jimi_> holstein,  :(
<kinou> veryhappy: how can I check that?
<kinou> I'll check dmesg & syslog for a start.
<urlin2u> daniel___, are you unmounting with a right click safely remove device as well?
<dffaf> WoC: you confused me.. i am in httpdocs directory now.. i have to chmod 755 {} \; ?
<veryhappy> kinou: well you should get acpi as a running services on your pc
<daniel___> @urlin2u, it won't even mount them. when I remove them I safely remove them usually
<Star_Light> oops
<daniel___> @urlin2u, but lets assume I didn't once
<nivyaj> veryhappy: so which of the three do i set my JDK_home to? default-java  java-1.6.0-openjdk java-6-openjdk
<kinou> I just found something that seems scary.
<kinou> Feb  5 00:16:26 kinou kernel: [  623.100274] gnome-control-c[2891]: segfault at 0 ip 0ca3dc4e sp bfd8f500 error 4 in libuser-accounts.so[ca2f000+2a000]
<dffaf> WoC: you confused me.. i am in httpdocs directory now.. i have to chmod 755 {} \; ?
<kinou> Feb  5 00:16:32 kinou kernel: [  628.961489] gnome-control-c[2938]: segfault at 0 ip 18203c4e sp bfe91500 error 4 in libuser-accounts.so[181f5000+2a000]
<veryhappy> nivyaj: don't use openjdk
<kinou> :(
<WoC> dffaf, you need a starting point for find just replace /path/... with what ever starting directory you want
<veryhappy> kinou: didn't you find acpi?
<urlin2u> daniel___, cool, hard to say if that is a factor but personaly I'm retentive with my externals that way.
<trojan> terminal : su  -> Authentication failure  .. Im rusty , so must be doing something wrong?
<holstein> urlin2u: me too... not even once for me :)
<macmartine> Total newbie question here. I want to get swap to 0, right? It seems like with 1GB I should be fine when I'm pretty much just running nginx, mysql, postgres, right? So how do I go about figuring out what's causing this? https://gist.github.com/1741165
<WoC> dffaf, such as; "find . -type f -exec chmod 755 {} \;" assuming you are in the topmost directory for the files you are to change the permissions of
<bahamas> playing unreal tournament without sound is so sad
<urlin2u> holstein, hehe I'm not surprised, kinda like a little vibrato when needed. :)
<WoC> dffaf, ok ?
<holstein> trojan: try sudo -s
<daniel___> @urlin2u, anyways I'm normally pretty good about safely removing
<dffaf> just a minute to try it :)
<WoC> dffaf, if its just html files, they dont neex executable bit to be set
<kinou> veryhappy: there are a lot of acpi stuff I didn't see anything scary.
<kinou> I'll paste that.
<WoC> neex/need
<trojan> goos job , cheers holstein
<urlin2u> daniel___, ubuntu is pretty forgiving there but the devices may not be, just guessing though.
<holstein> trojan: :)
<veryhappy> kinou: please paste it only on pastebin.com
<schnuffle> macmartine: what means  get swap to 0? If you don't want a swap disable it
<dffaf> WoC: approximately 10000 php files
<ubukou> for some reason xfce fails when browsing style/themes.. weird thing is that when it does.. it looks like gnome/unity...i right click and i see gnomes options.. even the background changes... any ideas?
<WoC> dffaf, php doesnt need exec bit
<WoC> dffaf, i would suggest using 644 for php files and 755 for directories
<macmartine> schnuffle: Well, I'm just new to this. Was told that it's good to keep the amount of used swap to 0. But I see your point. Someone at rackspace mentioned it
<daniel___> @urlin2u, I'll check the devices for errors on windows but there shouldn't be anything wrong with them. I've recently reformatted the fuze and it was working fine then just stopped
<macmartine> schnuffle: Just trying to figure out how much memory I need to have on my cloudserver
<dffaf> WoC: Thank you very much :P everything is okay now
<WoC> np dffaf
<urlin2u> daniel___, you have to rember though that linux and windows are completely different so no erors in windows is not a cause and effect in linux.
<kinou> veryhappy: I was on my way to do it. :)
<kinou> http://pastebin.com/ZuU3Wu8G
<schnuffle> macmartine: Threre is a parameter called swapiness. But I wouldn't touch it if you don't know how it works. The needed memory depends on your usage. You can run apache/mysql/php fine with 256MB but you can run into problems with 2GB RAM and only mysql
<kinou> It takes some time since I didn't find any pastebin allowing to upload files.
<veryhappy> kinou: ok, let me see
<kinou> (And I don't have weboob installed)
<daniel___> I figured it would be able to see problems in the memory I don't know how I'd check in linux without being able to mount them
<nivyaj> veryhappy: I'm on the part where you edit the /environmnent. Here is my folder location: /home/nivyaj/bin/idea-IC-111.277/                 how do i put into thier syntax with the colons?
<WoC> schnuffle, can swapiness be controlled by sysctl ?
<schnuffle> macmartine: and keep in mind that after a while your memory will always be used. Linux takes the free space to use it as disk cache
<schnuffle> WoC: I think so, let me check it
<syn-ack> yep
<veryhappy> kinou: looks good afaik
<linux> This is the first time I've used IRC since '97. To get a list of channels I typed /list and the screen kept scrolling. How to stop that?  Should I type /list |more ?
<syn-ack> ever since 2.6 dropped.
<veryhappy> kinou: it should work
<urlin2u> daniel___, have you been in the #android channel as well? you know how to search for or get a channel list I assume.
<WoC> okm ty syn-ack & schnuffle
<nivyaj> veryhappy: this is what they have in the directions..... PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/lib/idea-7364/bin"
<Flannel> linux: /msg alis list #term-with-asterisks-for-wildcards
<syn-ack> schnuffle, Were you around for 2.4's vm stack suckness?
<holstein> daniel___: i would confirm the devices mount on other machines, and try and eliminate the hardware from the equation.. if its more than one USB device, the motherboard is a constant, and the OS, and your configuration... i have *never* had any issues with my X2
<macmartine> schnuffle: So I noticed going to my site was ridiculously slow with 256MB and a lot of swap was used. So I upped it to 512MB and still noticed a bit of swap used so jumped it to 1GB. Is there some simple method for deciding how much is necessary? I don't want to pay for more than I need if it won't make much of a difference.
<urlin2u> just for having all resources for help available.  daniel___
<ikonia> macmartine: what are you doing on the machine ?
<daniel___> It's a plain Droid X not X2. Also I think ubuntu decided to update to 11.04 on me, I must've accidentally hit the upgrade button
<macmartine> ikonia: a Rails app, a couple Wordpress sites, and some backound jobs for sending emails
<ikonia> macmartine: is this in a data center or on a home line ?
<veryhappy> nivyaj: the colons will be used for dividing other paths, just append your path behind the last colons like : /home/nivyaj/bin/idea-IC-111.277 - without a slash behind the last directory
<WoC> schnuffle, the higher swapiness the more active swap ?
<schnuffle> macmartine: not really. As example: Runnig apache with some users won't use much RAM. As soon you get slashdotted RASM will increase till your server is blockng because of swapping around
<macmartine> ikonia: rackspace
<holstein> daniel___: still, if its more than one USB device, i would tend to look at the host... you can also put the install media you used for the 10.10 install in and run that live
<ikonia> macmartine: how do you know ram is the issue ?
<funnyfingers> syn-ack I lost connection... it may be the bind command?  I can't figure out mknod.
<schnuffle> WoC: the higher the more swap will be used
<IdleWarship> I have an ethernet cable, a Ubuntu machine and an iPad.  How can I set up an ad-hoc WiFi for the iPad to use?
<macmartine> ikonia: b/c when i only had a 256mb slice it was crazy slow going to the site and app. When I upped it it became much faster.
<WoC> schnuffle, ok, thanks :)
<kinou> I have found new lines related to my problem: http://pastebin.com/kn857FYB
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, What are you trying to do, exactly.
<ikonia> macmartine: have you actually looked at what processes are consuming the resources ?
<kinou> "Feb  4 10:44:50 kinou gnome-session[2137]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Not Authorized"
<schnuffle> syn-ack: I was around but it didn't affect me
<holstein> IdleWarship: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<kinou> How can I not be authorised when I'm in the sudoers and gnome-control-center doesn't ask me my password anymore?
<syn-ack> schnuffle, man, it was horrible compared to today
<daniel___> I might check that and/or run one of the saved old versions of ubuntu
<Erealz> anyone trying out that new alfa?
<veryhappy> kinou: if you want to use a graphical sudo then use sudogtk
<syn-ack> schnuffle, I do remember laughing when 2.5 released and everyone was like "whats going on with my RAM?!?"
<macmartine> ikonia: i ran 'top' and saw the list
<holstein> Erealz: alpha? you mean 12.04? as discussed in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ikonia> macmartine: ok, what's eating the ram ?
<Erealz> yea
<Erealz> just wondering about everyone thoughts on it
<holstein> veryhappy: gksudo ?
#ubuntu 2012-02-05
<nivyaj> veryhappy: something messed up
<ikonia> Erealz: try #ubuntu+1 (it's a channel)
<macmartine> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/1741244
<kinou> veryhappy: my bad. I mixed things. The password was when I tried to manage user accounts. Now I have no passwords asked.
<veryhappy> holstein: yes, sorry
<acerimmer> Added 12.04 wallpapers @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Artwork/UserContributed#preview
<holstein> veryhappy: no worries :)
<macmartine> ikonia: no idea what's with all the php5 instances
<nivyaj> veryhappy: if i go into the directory and type ./idea.sh  the program works, but from another directory, it doesn't
<Erealz> k
<nivyaj> does that mean i didn't set the right location in my path?
<daniel___> I'll be back
<kinou> veryhappy: But concerning the shutdown, I always used the graphical icon on the upper right to shutdown the computer. It used to work.
<ikonia> macmartine: that doesn't like like a standard ubuntu web server setup
<Romeo5k> ok.. i need someone help.. I hAVe not even a clue about crontabs.. so i asked fior help,.. and my system  wont even read crontab- e
<ikonia> macmartine: that looks very on, especially as there is no httpd process running
<kinou> veryhappy: Now, it brings me back to the login screen everytime.
<Romeo5k>  whats wrong?
<jrib> Romeo5k: "crontab -e" to edit your crontab
<macmartine> ikonia: i'm running nginx
<jrib> !cron | Romeo5k
<ubottu> Romeo5k: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Flannel> Romeo5k: what do you mean 'wont even read crontab -e'?
<Romeo5k> somoene said i need to install crontabs... ive tried all i can try to my knowwldge and  ubuntu is still not understanding
<veryhappy> kinou: it always returns to the graphical login?
<Romeo5k>  can anyone pls walk me thru this apain
<nivyaj> veryhappy: fixed it
<ikonia> macmartine: postgres and mysql ?
<macmartine> ikonia: yeah
<veryhappy> nivyaj: good
<schnuffle> Romeo5k: crontab is installed by default
<Romeo5k> not for me it isnt
<macmartine> ikonia: postgres for my rails app, mysql for wordpress
<ToBIOS> chronofire: Sorry about the wait. Got caught up with something else.
<nivyaj> veryhappy: yea- i'm getting more confident  with this stuff
<Romeo5k> ive tried everythig i could
<Romeo5k>  i promise
<nivyaj> thx
<schnuffle> Romeo5k: You mean you don't have cron installed?
<ToBIOS> chronofire: So you didn't use Wubi?
<Romeo5k> schnuffle
<Romeo5k>  yea
<veryhappy> nivyaj: good, that's fine, see you
<kinou> veryhappy: yes.
<ikonia> macmartine: doesn't look in the best of setup,
<Romeo5k>  i mean crontab is not installed
<macmartine> ikonia: how so?
<Romeo5k> and i dont know how to install it
<schnuffle> Romeo5k: okay then install it with: sudo apt-get install cron
<Romeo5k> ok
<kinou> veryhappy: it displays the "shutdown animation" and then brings me back to the login screen.
<jrib> Romeo5k: what exactly happens when you enter « crontab -e » in your shell?
<ikonia> macmartine: looks like your web server is either over spawning (try fewer bigger processes) or you've just got a machine that's massivly under powered
<Romeo5k> jrib command not found
<ikonia> macmartine: ever considered running wordpress on postgres to try to only run one database process,
<jrib> Romeo5k: what did you type?
<veryhappy> kinou: to be honest, i got no idea for this problem.
<Romeo5k> crontab -e
<jrib> Romeo5k: copy and paste the whole line
<jrib> Romeo5k: how did you install ubuntu?
<kinou> veryhappy: :/
<Romeo5k> just the regular way
<macmartine> ikonia: yeah, i'll have to migrate it over. I'm just seeing if I'm up for managing all this myself before I commit
<Romeo5k> its on a vps
<jrib> Romeo5k: "regular way" is meaningless.
<Romeo5k>  but right now its actualy installing it
<kinou> veryhappy: thanks for the intended help and for saying that rather than letting me wait for nothing.
<daniel___> @urlin2u, I'm back and my device mounted. I had to have it plugged in before Ubuntu started up
<pSy4130> @jrib, boot the CD and follow the instructions, do you have a specific question?
<jimi_> holstein, i fixed it
<jimi_> holstein, no thanks to you :P
<jimi_> holstein, j/k :)
<urlin2u> daniel___, hmm, do you have it in fstab?
<jrib> pSy4130: no, I do not have a question
<mukaibot> hi there, I'm having some weirdness with my bridged networking configuration
<mukaibot> in kvm
<macmartine> ikonia: can you direct me to info about how to firgure out the over spawning?
<funnyfingers> syn-ack I want to make a mysql socket file.
<daniel___> @urlin2u, One second
<veryhappy> kinou: no problem, i tried what i could
<Romeo5k> jrib it works now
<mukaibot> I can ssh to a guest, but the guest can't ping hosts, nslookup, etc...output from ifconfig, netstat and /etc/resolv.conf  appears correct
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, wait, what
<holstein> jimi_: lol... what was the deal?
<Romeo5k>  it actually respnds to crontab now
<urlin2u> daniel___, I wouldn't just wondering.
<daniel___> No it doesn't show up in fstab
<urlin2u> daniel___, cool hope it continues to work.
<funnyfingers> syn-ack with CentOS if a socket file is missing I use mksock to make it again.
<jimi_> holstein, I think something had the audio devices locked, pulse could only see dummy output, so i killed it and restarted pulse and it worked
<daniel___> @urlin2u, I have a strong feeling it will stop working next time I restart without having something plugged in like this
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, mysql should do that automatically when you launch it. that's what mysql.sock is
<funnyfingers> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/opt/zimbra/db/mysql.sock' (111)
<holstein> jimi_: yeah... you know how "somebody" is when they get around your machine! ... glad you got it working :)
<funnyfingers> The file doesn't exist.
<jimi_> holstein, heh, it was a fresh install! :P
<syn-ack> funnyfingers, rm mysql.sock and restart it
<ikonia> funnyfingers: that's not an ubuntu install
<funnyfingers> the file doesn't exist
<trojan> Any good IDE suggestion for web ,, php ?
<ikonia> funnyfingers: the ubuntu install doesn't get put in that location
<holstein> jimi_: in some cases, pavucontrol has killed pulse on me
<funnyfingers> I know it isn't.
<ikonia> funnyfingers: what distro is it ?
<funnyfingers> Ubuntu
<funnyfingers> just not an Ubuntu app
<ikonia> funnyfingers: ok - so where did you get mysql from ?
<funnyfingers> Zimbra
<ikonia> funnyfingers: so they are the people who will support you
<funnyfingers> So Ubuntu has no socket file maker like CentOS?
<mukaibot> I'm having some issues with bridged networking in KVM. I can ssh to a guest, but the guest can't ping hosts, nslookup, etc...output from ifconfig, netstat and /etc/resolv.conf appears correct
<ikonia> funnyfingers: you've not using ubuntu's mysql
<ikonia> funnyfingers: ubuntus does have a socket file
<funnyfingers> Yes but I want to make a socket file.
<ikonia> vmware can help you with this sort of thing, try the #vmware channel
<ikonia> funnyfingers: it's not an ubuntu software product or problem
<WoC> funnyfingers, the socket is created when the mysqld is running
<funnyfingers> WoC what does it use to create it?
<ikonia> funnyfingers: the daemon creates it
<WoC> funnyfingers, making it manually would prevent mysqld from starting
<funnyfingers> ah I 'll check the daemon then.
<ikonia> funnyfingers: again #vmware is the channel for this
<funnyfingers> no it isn't ikonia
<ikonia> funnyfingers: yes it is, it's a vmware product, this isn't an ubuntu issue/application
<syn-ack> someones gonna get a banhammer..... :P
<syn-ack> since when is mysql a vmware product?
<syn-ack> it's an oracle product. :P
<ikonia> syn-ack: it's a custom built mysql bundled with zimba (vmware)
<syn-ack> nm
<syn-ack> just saw that
<ikonia> I'm reading the documentation on it
<syn-ack> ikonia, yeah, don't mind me. heh
<urlin2u> syn-ack, lol ikonia would have to ban themselves.
<JacobVengeance> Anyone here use Pantheon?
<ikonia> funnyfingers: also http://support.zimbra.com/supportlogin.php
<funnyfingers> ikonia you are missing my whole question.
<syn-ack> No he's not
<funnyfingers> And I am using ZCS
<syn-ack> you're missing the part where it's Zimbra, not Ubuntu
<ikonia> funnyfingers: that's fine, however that product is a custom vmware product maintained and supported by vmware
<ikonia> funnyfingers: that's why I'm linking you to the #vmware channel and the Zimba support resources,
<funnyfingers> I've been there and have had to fix all of my own problems up to this socket file problem where on CentOS I create a socket using mksock.  Ubuntu and Debian no longer have it it seems.
<runa> is there an alternative to nocturne in linux? i know that xcalib could calibrate easily the screen but i can not find the right icc.
<ikonia> funnyfingers: the mysql daemon creates/removes the socket file now
<ikonia> funnyfingers: however as this is a custom mysql build, we can't really say how it is supposed to be setup
<macmartine> ikonia: Are the php processes the main things that look odd?
<jimi_> I just got an email from "lilnigglet48 " :(
<ikonia> macmartine: certainly a lot
<ikonia> jimi_: how is that anything to do with this channel ?
<macmartine> ikonia: what else looks odd?
<ikonia> macmartine: the footprint for ispconfig seemed "big"
<damaltor> ispconfig?
 * damaltor raises hand
<funnyfingers> ikonia and I said earlier I am going to dig through the debian mysql daeom and see how they create it.
<_Raider_on_the_s> I am using Empathy. how do I see available rooms?
<ikonia> damaltor: a sloppy configuration web tool for managing a server, like webmin
<ikonia> funnyfingers: how will that add any value when it's a custom build
<macmartine> ikonia: Ok. It  looks like I can just set pm.max_children to 2 or something, instead of 50, so it doesn't create so many php processes .
<damaltor> ikonia: i know, i am using it for ages
<ikonia> funnyfingers: you need to be talking to vmware, the debian build will be different
<ikonia> macmartine: make sure that you have enough to handle your traffic though
<veryhappy> can someone help me with my terminal issue?
<macmartine> ikonia: but wondering if there's anything else you think i should look into
<||||||||||||||||> hello 󠁟everyone 󠁟 󠁟 󠁟 󠁟 󠁟
<veryhappy> hello |||||||||||||||| please change your nick
<||||||||||||||||> veryhappy 󠁟why? 󠁟 󠁟
<ikonia> macmartine: hard to see from just "top", but I'd do a sizing exercise
<WoC> amen
<jimi_> lol that nick was ridiculous
<macmartine> ikonia: meaning what?
<WoC> Too Many pipes ? ;0
<ikonia> macmartine: work out your traffic, usage per traffic block, then size the machine properly
<bobenhaus> hello. is there a way to create a shortcut from  a folder that resides on a NAS?
<scalle> list
<WoC> bobenhaus, such as a sym-link ?
<magicJ> in my /etc/passwd file there are all the usual default users.  Many of them are set to have a login shell as /bin/sh - isn't this an unncessary security risk - who or what needs to be able to get into them - I have no idea what the password is.
<ikonia> magicJ: they are probably locked accounts
<ikonia> magicJ: some accounts need a valid shell to do their tasks
<bobenhaus> hello. is there a way to create a shortcut from  a folder that resides on a NAS?
<bobenhaus> all these peoples and nobody talking
<WoC> bobenhaus, i think i already gave you the answer to that
<ikonia> bobenhaus: people are talking
<bobenhaus> oh sorry didnt see that. my apologize
<WoC> No worries, bobenhaus :)
<mukaibot> bobenhaus: not everyone knows the answer to every question!
<mukaibot> I have a KVM problem which no-one wanted to bite at ;)
<bobenhaus> WoC:  I just have a music folder on a NAS that I would like to create a shortcut to my desktop just like in windows is all :)
<magicJ> ikonia: that is what I was worried about - how do I know which ones and why is this not a big security risk?
<bobenhaus> lol
<ikonia> magicJ: trust the people who made the build
<WoC> fortunatley some of us do have some of the answers to some of the questions ;) and some even know how to spell ;)
<bobenhaus> Woc: Sounds like me lol
<magicJ> ikonia: OK - so how does trust help - what stops these ports being accessible ?
<ikonia> mukaibot: you're question, looks like your forwarding is not setup correctly, if you can ssh in, your incoming nat seems ok, but looks like you're out going it not setup
<ikonia> magicJ: you trust the people that made the build took reasonable security concerns into consideration
<bobenhaus> Woc: Can I create a shortcut on my desktop and then tell the NAS the path?
<magicJ> ikonia: but what could that be if there is a shell login defined?
<mukaibot> ikonia: if I'm using a bridged configuration, doesn't that remove the need for NAT?
<Danny_Joris> Hi - I'm having trouble pinging my ubuntu VM from my host (snow leopard) . If I do ifconfig, I see eth0 has an IP assigned to it, but I can't ping it. (timeout) It does work at work, but not at home. Could there something be wrong in my /interfaces file? I've set eh0 as a static IP
<ikonia> magicJ: a shell of /bin/sh does not mean it can login
<WoC> bobenhaus, i havent actually used NAS but i figured it would be something similar to nfs, where a sym-link would be possible
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: can you please post ifconfig from both machines?
<ikonia> mukaibot: sorry, nat was a bad wording choice, you still need your connection "forwarded" though
<bobenhaus> Woc: Its just a share on a network
<osmosis> need some help. After I login, i get a blank desktop...no way to launch an application. have to power off and reset. How do I fix?  Is gnome corrupt?
<mukaibot> ikonia: can you elaborate on 'forwarding'?
<bobenhaus> WoC: I get error when trying to create a sym link :(
<magicJ> ikonia: aha - why does it not - what could stop it - I guess that is what I am really asking.  Surely if I have sshd enabled - which I do for an account I need then sshd is there and somone could login if they knew the user name and password
<WoC> bobenhaus, chances are you might have to make a desktop file for it
<ikonia> mukaibot: sure, if you have an ip address of 10.1.1.1 on your virtual guest, and it needs to use 192.168.24.1 to do a dns lookup, you'll either need ipforwarding setup, or a routed system to get it from network a to b and back
<veryhappy> can someone please help me with my graphics issue?
<mukaibot> ikonia: everything is on the same subnet
<bobenhaus> Woc: hmm not sure how to do that stuff yet but learning.
<ikonia> magicJ: what user accounts are you worried about ?
<mukaibot> ikonia: should the bridge have an IP address too?
<bobenhaus> Woc:  error while creating a linki to music; The target doesnt support symbolic links
<ikonia> mukaibot: ok - so you don't need a bridged network card if they are all in the same subnet
<ikonia> there is no need to bridge
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: I'm a networking noob - there's no safety risks posting my hosts ifconfig?
<nivyaj> i'm  getting an error when I'm tryuing to set an enviromnent variable: I write  export SCALA_HOME= "/home/nivjay/bin/scala-2.9.1/bin" and i get that:  it's not a valid identifier
<mukaibot> ikonia: the documentation says otherwise
<nivyaj> wth?!?!?
<ikonia> nivyaj: remove the sapce
<ikonia> space
<magicJ> ikonia: all the early ones that the install set up - games, bin, daemon, etc
<mukaibot> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<ikonia> nivyaj: SCALE_HOME="/home/nivjay/bin/scala-2.9.1/bin"
<nivyaj> ikonia: UGH
<WoC> bobenhaus, another way would be to add it to your rc.local and having it mounted automatic each boot and just make a sym-link on your desk to where ever you mounted it
<nivyaj> thanks
<ikonia> magicJ: they are locked accounts
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: you can post it
<xSmurf> anyone has some experience with initramfs hooks? I want to understand how the cryptroot cryptpassdev and cryptgnupg hooks work I'm not too sure what gets called when
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: they will just be private addresses - we can't access them via the internet
<ikonia> mukaibot: which part are you looking at on that page
<xSmurf> does the update tool only put them in the init script when they are defined in grub?
<bobenhaus> WOC: I can see the NAS via the filemanger but I just want to create a shortcut thats the problem.
<bobenhaus> ok
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: http://pastebin.com/cqEdg9XY
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: https://skitch.com/dannyjoris/g63yf/smithsonian-vm-running
<Danny_Joris> ah shit
<magicJ> ikonia: that's what I wanted to understand I guess - how are they locked?
<ikonia> Danny_Joris: easy on the language please.
<Danny_Joris> ikonia: sorry
<mukaibot> lol
<ikonia> magicJ: by locking them (that's what it's called) it stops them being usable as a login account
<nivyaj> ikonia:  when i write$ source /etc/environment  I know it "sources" the changes... what does that mean?
<ikonia> nivyaj: re-reads the information in that file
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: your subnets are different
<mukaibot> that's why you can't ping the hosts
<magicJ> ikonia: OK - but how does one LOCK an account - I guess that is really the question I cam coming to
<nivyaj> ikonia: so recompliles it?
<ikonia> nivyaj: no, just re-reads it
<ikonia> magicJ: essentials sets no valid password for it, so you can't login
<magicJ> ikonia: and what about games, is that locked?
<mukaibot> ikonia: ^ I don't want user networking, I want bridged
<ikonia> magicJ: yes, it's locked
<Krywk> I need help.
<ikonia> mukaibot: why ? you have nothing to bridge, it's on the same subnet
<Krywk> Well, first of all, hi :P
<ikonia> mukaibot: bridging is for joining two networks together, you are on the same network, there is nothing to bridge
<magicJ> ikonia: TY - that's what I wanted to know - and so I assume that the root is that way too, yes?  And, if I wanted to set one that way myself how would I set what you call "no valid password"
<mukaibot> ikonia: because I want each guest to run daemons, and don't want to create firewall rules
<ikonia> magicJ: root is already locked
<ikonia> mukaibot: you don't need bridging for that
<ikonia> mukaibot: again - you have nothing to bridge
<mukaibot> ikonia: Bridged networking allows the virtual interfaces to connect to the outside network through the physical interface, making them appear as normal hosts to the rest of the network.
<mukaibot> according to the documentation
<ikonia> mukaibot: yes, that is correct
<magicJ> ikonia: This is GREAT - TY - so, if I wanted to set a "locked" one, how would I set "no valid password"
<Krywk> Well, my problem is this one: I'm trying to use RecordMyDesktop. It records video fine, but not audio. It records it, but it has REALLY low volume, and an annoying sound. I can't fix it with audacity, so I figured I'd be searching Google for solutions, or make my own. But no success. Anyone know any possible solutions?
<mukaibot> ikonia: usermode networking: In the default configuration, the guest operating system will have access to network services, but will not be visible to other machines on the network. The guest will be able, for example, to browse the web, but will not be able to host an accessible web server.
<ikonia> mukaibot: and when I said you need to set that up with forwarding, you said you didn't need to as everything was on the same subnet
<ikonia> mukaibot: if you want them to be visble to the outside world then you'll need to bridge and setup forwarding or "routing" to get traffic in/out of the bridged network
<mukaibot> ikonia: so I *do* need bridged networking
<ikonia> mukaibot: correct
<ikonia> mukaibot: if you want to bridge your internal network to the outside world, you'll need to bridge
<mukaibot> ikonia: you just told me I didn't
<mukaibot> AHHHH
<ikonia> mukaibot: because you told me you didn't want to connect to the outside world to see hosts, you said it was all in the same subnet
<mukaibot> ok, that makes sense
<ikonia> mukaibot: if everything is in the same subnet for communication then you don't need to bridge
<mukaibot> ok, so how should I configure my guests then?
<ikonia> mukaibot: if you need to see outside that subnet you need to bridge a physical device to get out
<ikonia> mukaibot: you should configure your guests interfaces to use the bridged device, and then setup the correct forwarding/routing rules
<ikonia> (iptables normally)
<Krywk> Anyone have any idea of what's going on?
<ikonia> Krywk: in what respect ?
<Krywk> Uhh, whaddya mean "In what respect"?
<ikonia> Krywk: "whats going on" - in regard to what ?
<WoC> bobenhaus, so it works like a windows share ?
<Krywk> Copy-paste: Well, my problem is this one: I'm trying to use RecordMyDesktop. It records video fine, but not audio. It records it, but it has REALLY low volume, and an annoying sound. I can't fix it with audacity, so I figured I'd be searching Google for solutions, or make my own. But no success. Anyone know any possible solutions?
<ikonia> no idea
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: would that be netmask ?
<mukaibot> ikonia: so what do I need iptables to do then?
<Krywk> Anyone here using this program, or know another Screen Recording program, with audio?
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: netmask 0xffffff00 ?
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: no
<WoC> bobenhaus, if so, you could just mount it using smbclient
<ikonia> mukaibot: handle your routing/forwarding
<syddraf> Krywk: I've never used that program before, but the best bet is to check alsamixer, etc to see if an input channel is low.
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: one host as a 192.168.1.x address, the other has 192.168.2.x
<acerimmer> Krywk: what kind of mic?  Laptop mounted or...?
<mukaibot> ikonia: now I'm confused. There's no routing because it's the same subnet.
<ikonia> mukaibot: there is routing
<WoC> bobenhaus, the man page for smbclient shows how you can set up user/password so it doesnt show up when you use 'ps'
<Krywk> acerimmer, not a mic, I want to record the computer's sound, which the program is doing, but that's the problem: Little to no sound and a really annoying sound.
<ikonia> mukaibot: if you are on 192.168.24.10 and you want to hit the internet on 80.84.32.122 - that is routing/fowarding
<ikonia> mukaibot: that is not the same subnet
<mukaibot> ikonia: Yes I know. But I thought we had just covered the fact that all my guests are on the same subnet
<Cube``_> guys, i'm having a huge problem with my usb stick that i cannot fix. it doesnt work, when i try to format it with gparted it says "unrecognized disk label".
<ikonia> mukaibot: then you don't need bridging
<Krywk> syddraf, All things are up to maximum in alsamixer
<mukaibot> ikonia: sigh.
<mukaibot> ikonia: never mind
<ikonia> mukaibot: there is no routing if all your guests are on the same subnet - there is no routing
<ikonia> mukaibot: do you want your guests to see the internet yes/no ?
<mukaibot> ikonia: yes
<syddraf> Krywk: Not sure what to say then. Sorry.
<ikonia> mukaibot: then there IS routing
<mukaibot> ikonia: but they only need to get to my router's IP address
<Krywk> syddraf, It's ok :)
<ikonia> mukaibot: that's how your guests get out to the internet, they route out of the bridged devvice and back in
<Krywk> Anyone know any other good program for recording screen video and sound?
<ikonia> mukaibot: is your router on the same subnet as the private network ?
<mukaibot> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> mukaibot: so can your devices ping the router ?
 * JacobVengeance yawns
<jimearth> Hello there, can someone help me with the microphone ? It doesn't seem to be reconize by flash player... once I enter a flash chat room, it makes a weird sound and nobody can heard me. The webcam works great... but not the microphone. The microhpone works outside flash player.
<jimearth> any idea ?
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: I changed both broadcast and address in the vm to 1.x and now I can ping 1.x
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: and at work I assume I'll have to switch it back to 2.x ?
<mukaibot> ikonia: nope, it can't ping the host
<mukaibot> ikonia: or the router
<ikonia> mukaibot: what is the gateway ip address on the virtual machine ?
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: I pinged the vm from my host
<acerimmer> Krywk: I'm inclined to believe that it's a setting issue.
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: great! So problem solved?
<Krywk> acerimmer, Any suggestions?
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: I guess so. I'll have to see how it works out when I'm back at work, but I know how to solve it now !
<acerimmer> Krywk: you're on what version of ubuntu??
<mukaibot> ikonia: the guest has my router's IP address
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: Thanks so much !!!
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot++
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: No worries.
<Krywk> acerimmer, 11.10
<Danny_Joris> :)
<ikonia> mukaibot: so on paper that should be fine,
<ikonia> mukaibot: what ip address have you given the bridged device ?
<mukaibot> ikonia: exactly! This is why it's so confusing
<mukaibot> ikonia: bridged device on the guest, or on the host?
<ikonia> mukaibot: there should be no bridged device on the guest, the host controls/owns the bridged device
<acerimmer> Krywk: ok, it's going to be somewhat different than what I'm looking at on 10.04.  I'd go to System>Preferences>Sound and play with the input/output and levels
<mukaibot> ikonia: in the documentation, guest.xml has 'interface type=bridge', 'source=br0'
<mukaibot> which is what I've done
<ikonia> mukaibot: yes, that's telling the guest to use the physical device "br0"
<ikonia> mukaibot: however br0 needs to be configured on the host
<mukaibot> which is what I've done
<ikonia> mukaibot: so what have you setup the ip address on br0 to be on the host
<mukaibot> that has the ip 192.168.1.249
<ikonia> can you ping 192.168.1.249 from the guest ?
<mukaibot> no
<ikonia> mukaibot: can you ping 192.168.1.249 from the host
<mukaibot> yeah
<ikonia> mukaibot: ok, what is the ip address of the guest
<mukaibot> 192.168.1.23
<mukaibot> I wonder if I should revert back to using the e1000 driver, rather than virtio
<ikonia> mukaibot: then it is most likley your guest not being setup/configured properly to use the br0 device
<ikonia> mukaibot: that is the most likley issue, and where you should be looking
<mukaibot> bahahah - I think I figured it out
<ikonia> do tell
<mukaibot> hw address is different
<ikonia> well done
<mukaibot> oh wait
<mukaibot> waaaait
<mukaibot> in guest.xml, I can specify a hw address (which is what I've done)
<mukaibot> should that match the bridge?
<mukaibot> no right?
<ikonia> that's for the virtual network card, it doens't matter what that is
<ikonia> however I'll leave you to it as it's bed time here
<mukaibot> ok, thanks for looking into this
<magicJ> incase anyone was following my questions to ikonia on the issue of locked accounts and wonders what the answer was:  the /etc/shadow file contains the crypted version of the password, if that field is set to * then no login is allowed
<bobenhaus> anyone know how to remove read/write from a folder?
<bobenhaus> chmod -r -w?
<WoC> bobenhaus, you want it read only ?
<Duvrazh> Can anyone recommend a good log analyzer for Ubuntu?
<bobenhaus> Woc: I want to remove all permissions so I can delete the folder :)
<zykotick9> bobenhaus: "chmod <ugo>-rw /foo" u for user, g for group, o for other
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: sorry to come back to this. I just realized that a lot of settings (hardcoded + db settings) involve the ip address. Is it safe to swtich my hosts broadcast from 1.x to 2.x ?
<bobenhaus> hmm
<WoC> rmdir removes any empty directory
<bobenhaus> permission denied
<WoC> do you own the directory ?
<bobenhaus> yes
<WoC> rm -rf [dir]
<bobenhaus> I fixed it by typing sudo rmdir dirname
<WoC> removes all suv-dirs/files
<bobenhaus> yeah I forget the sudo :)
<WoC> ah
<bobenhaus> hah
<bobenhaus> Woc: I'm trying to wrap my brain around linux command line
<Krywk> acerimmer, no changes.
<bobenhaus> apt-get etc..
<acerimmer> Krywk: Sorry, then.  IDK.
<WoC> i been using a shell for a while but im still new to apt
<bobenhaus> Woc: Can I remove stuff from the tmp folder?
<Krywk> acerimmer, :/
<bobenhaus> woc: is apt-get part of the unbuntu software center?
<WoC> bobenhaus, yes but removing the wrong things may brake things
<bobenhaus> woc: even from tmp folder?
<WoC> yes
<bobenhaus> ok
<WoC> some uses /tmp for sockets and things
<bobenhaus> woc: ok I wont touch
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: on your Mac?
<bobenhaus> woc: do you know the apt-get for firefox nightly?
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: yeah
<mukaibot> Danny_Joris: I'd look into the Locations feature then
<mukaibot> you'd basically set up two profiles - work and home
<WoC> bobenhaus, try apt-cache search, but i think that is a separate repo
<mukaibot> work with the 192.168.2.x address, home with 192.168.1.x. Then you just toggle between them
<bobenhaus> woc: ok
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: ah, I'd set that up in my vm?
<WoC> bobenhaus; as for software center, it uses apt, not the other way around
<bobenhaus> woc: thanks
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: ah no
<WoC> bobenhaus, np :)
<Krywk> Nevermind people, I've found a WAAAAAAAAY simpler program that does exactly what I want, and it works flawlessly. It's Kazam
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: I feel that's what causing me trouble, that I'm home using broadcast 1.x instead of 2.x at work
<Krywk> Bye and thanks for the help
<Krywk> :)
<JacobVengeance> What versions of Ubuntu is everyone running
<WoC> JacobVengeance, many are using 11.10
<acerimmer> JacobVengeance: 10.04 LTS
<metasansana> JacobVengeance: all of the above
<JacobVengeance> :|
<Mirbuntu> @___@
<WoC> JacobVengeance, are you considering a new installation ?
<JacobVengeance> Im on 10.04 right now, but might upgrade. I don't know yet though.
<acerimmer> JacobVengeance: LTS only means less stress
<Mirbuntu> JacobVengeance, i am on 10.04 now too
<Mirbuntu> i prefer it over unity ;>>
<krazed> 10.04 isn't the ONLY alternative to Unity, just sayin'
<JacobVengeance> The way I see it Gnome 2.3 > unity > gnome-shell > KDE
<holstein> you mean, you prefer gnome2 instead of unity in the current version of ubuntu
<WoC> I'm btw using precise, WindowMaker ftw :)
<Danny_Joris> mukaibot: got disconnected for a bit playing with networking locations
<JacobVengeance> WoC, WindowMaker?
<WoC> Yup
<WoC> Quick, small and easy
<Danny_Joris> I tried to manually add an ip address
<Danny_Joris> but failed
<JacobVengeance> I don't like all those minimalistic DE
<Danny_Joris> I'll contact our sys admin monday.
<showtime> i have installed 11.04, my ati hd4850 has really really really bad performance with fglrx driver, any idea what to do ?
<showtime> help
<holstein> showtime: try other drivers
<showtime> i tried the driver from ati page too
<showtime> doesnt work
<whoever> any one here running lighttpd ? I need some help getting virtual hosts to work
<monxx> how do i remap the keyboard shortcut to switch workspace (alt+ctrl+arrowkey)
<holstein> showtime: you could try different kernels with those drivers i suppose.. i sometimes try different live CD's to test, such as the last LTS and the latest or even the alpha/beta releases
<whoever> i am using this totorial http://library.linode.com/web-servers/lighttpd/ubuntu-9.10-karmic
<whoever> and i am getting page cannot be displayed  or canno find
<JacobVengeance> What about backports or proposed updates? They might have fixes
<thetinyjesus> Question, is there a benefit from just using Ubuntu instead of Linux mint?
<whoever> can someone assist
<acerimmer> !server|whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<franzks> Hello, I can't seem to play .mkv files on Ubuntu 11.10, I googled it and it seems a lot of users are experiencing the same problem but no one came up with a solution yet. Any ideas? I tried the default player, Banshee, and VLC
<JacobVengeance> thetinyjesus, speed. less crap.
<showtime> my live cd is new :(
<zykotick9> thetinyjesus: support offering for one.  Using a distro that has more then one developer offers some advantages as well.
<JacobVengeance> franzks, do you have all the extra codecs installed?
<chipmonk> i am trying to use hdmi sound but the alsa driver modules stop at 2.6.35.30 and my kernel is 2.6.35-32
<franzks> JacobVengeance, I thought VLC already had them?
<thetinyjesus> hey
<chipmonk> do i need to backup my kernel version?
<chipmonk> how do i do dat
<JacobVengeance> franzks, sometimes people use different audio/video codecs that can throw media players off. I always installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc and everything works
<franzks> I just write "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" ??
<whoever> ya thaks bot but can a get some live person to help
<JacobVengeance> Yes franzks
<holstein> showtime: that was only one of the suggestions anyways.. but you can try 10.04 live for example
<franzks> JacobVengeance, it said it was already installed and in the latest version
<franzks> VLC just plays a green screen with no sound, default and banshee won't even play the video
<broimfromafrika> hi
<broimfromafrika> i installed windows 8 and now i want to get back to ubuntu without reinstalling, how to do that?
<JacobVengeance> franzks, is it like that with all .mkv or just a certain one?
<holstein> i see that green screen issue mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691499 franzks
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, reinstall GRUB
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance
<broimfromafrika> how
<zykotick9> JacobVengeance: mkv is a container, it can have all sorts of different codecs inside them
<franzks> holstein, yeah but there was no solution mentioned
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance, i got a live usb ubuntu btw
<broimfromafrika> and ubuntu on main disk
<broimfromafrika> and now it's BOOTMGR
<broimfromafrika> from win 7
<holstein> franzks: that was due to using a PPA.. but they mention an overlay issue.. either way, i would look at the graphics driver
<JacobVengeance> zykoticks, hence why i asked if it was just the one or all of them.
<broimfromafrika> what's up with flood bots?
<dubrsl> Hi. Is it possible setup IPs by renge? For example 192.168.1.0-192.168.1.254 ?
<broimfromafrika> i installed windows 8 and now i want to get back to ubuntu without reinstalling, how to do that?
<franzks> holstein, I did not tinker with the graphics driver. I'm on a laptop with intel graphics. I let Ubuntu handle it. Do I reinstall it or something?
<Oer> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<holstein> franzks: not sure.. for intel like that i would maybe try going one way of the other with a kernel.. i would look for a bug relating to your hardware.. i would try live CD's or mainline kenrels to test
<broimfromafrika>    /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<worstadmin> Question: If I install linux-image-3.1.4-generic_3.1.4_amd64.deb - will it automatically update installed kernel modules too? Im upgrading my kernel so that one of the modules is rebuilt as well
<worstadmin> Or actually - given the structure of modules.. I guess it doesnt need to be rebuilt just updated
<holstein> worstadmin: a package manager should manage that for you, yeah
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<worstadmin> Also, I remember their being some weirdness - but amd64 applies to intel 64-bit as well - correct?
<acerimmer> worstadmin: correct
<worstadmin> K thanks
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance^
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance ^
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, did you follow the link I sent you?
<broimfromafrika> yes
<broimfromafrika> that's the error it returning
<broimfromafrika>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<zykotick9> broimfromafrika: sounds like you aren't chrooted correctly
<broimfromafrika> chwhat?
<monxx> how do i remap the shortcut to switch workspaces (alt+ctrl+arrow). the 'application shortcuts' setting dialog doesn't include it.
<worstadmin> linux-headers-3.1.4-030104-generic depends on linux-headers-3.1.4-030104; however: :(
<broimfromafrika> zykotick9 english bro
<zykotick9> broimfromafrika: never mind
<worstadmin> Ah nevermind - I got it
<holstein> worstadmin: just grab that .deb as well from where ever you got the other...
<holstein> yup :)
<broimfromafrika>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). help?
<holstein> broimfromafrika: relax.. we will help.. no need to repost :) ... remember we are all volunteers here
<bazhang> !helpme | broimfromafrika
<ubottu> broimfromafrika: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<worstadmin> Annndd upgraded.
<worstadmin> Woop woop
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, sorry I am helping others in PM. Do you know what partition your Ubuntu install is on? sdX?
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: /dev/sda1
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<JacobVengeance> What do you get from that?
<krazed> What are a few decent alternatives to Konversation and XChat, I've used both extensively... looking for something that still has a decent GUI (no bitchx/irssi) but a new feel to it. Any suggestions?
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<zulax> is kernel 3.1 avaliable on 11.10 yet?
<JacobVengeance> mount the hard disk in your computer
<JacobVengeance> You could just do that using nautilus
<bazhang> quassel comes to mind krazed you could also check in the package manager for others
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance could do it lol
<bazhang> !info linux | zulax
<ubottu> zulax: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.15.17 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<whoever> can anyone assist with vhost on lighttpd , i can't seem to get it working , as far as I can tell I have the config correct
<poyntz> Did Oneric scrap xorg.conf?
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<holstein> poyntz: you can put one in place... hasnt been one for a while actually
<bazhang> poyntz, no, it was scrapped long before that
<JacobVengeance> "mount /dev/sda1" in terminal
<holstein> bazhang: 9.10? somewhere in there...
<bazhang> holstein, could be, I've lost track
<zulax> thanks , i was hoping to get rid of the overheating issue, looks like i need to wait
<poyntz> holstein, bazhang : if I give you a pastebin of a file I tried to make in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/, can you tell me if it's screwing up my OS?
<holstein> poyntz: i usually put them in /etc/X11
<zulax> when firefox with flash runs on my HP, it cause heat pollution and noise pollution
<poyntz> holstein: even something like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/829548/
<holstein> zulax: what graphics card?
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/1ed22630-3df3-48d5-aee6-e95b67376d56 mount failed
<JacobVengeance> hmm...I don't know why it would fail.
<zulax> holstein, ati mobility radeon premium graphics
<ses1984> i am about to install 11.10 and i was wondering if the installer will partition my ssd correctly, i heard partitioning an ssd optimally and correctly
<holstein> poyntz: im not sure.. ive never specified for Xbox, and ive never use that location
<ses1984> often involves tweaking the start and end points of the partition precisely
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: I'm on liveUSB with UnetBootin
<holstein> ses1984: if you are worried, do it manually
<poyntz> holstein: can you pastebin an example of something you'd put in /etc/X11/, including the filename?
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, that is what I use to do my installations and I have used it in the past to fix things.
<soicon> zulax: decreasing the cpu freq may help
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: Oneiric?
<zulax> soicon, how do i do that?
<holstein> poyntz: i typically run a knoppix live CD, ad just steal it from there
<holstein> maybe editing a bit
<poyntz> holstein: what are you stealing from there?
<holstein> poyntz: the xorg.conf that knoppix creates.. or i use puppy
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, I am way back on lucid. I have Oneiric on USB drive somewhere though, but this is my only computer, so I cannot see if its the image that has an issue.
<soicon> zulax: there is an applet called CPU freq scaling monitor
<zulax> ok
<holstein> poyntz: there are plenty of ways to do it, but this way i get to see in on my screen, and know what im aiming for
<holstein> see it*
<broimfromafrika> jacob: lucid is ubuntu 9?
<poyntz> holstein: there's no xorg.conf file in my /etc/X11/ folder
<poyntz> holstein: I'm on Oneric if it helps
<Darek_ubu99> Hello is it any good fix for overheating ATI card on my laptop ? I tryed to reinstall drivers from that from ATI website, PowerPlay is enabled but my GPU still have 70 degrees . Somebody can help me ?
<zykotick9> broimfromafrika: lucid is 10.04LTS
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, 10.04
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance: My partition is read only
<holstein> poyntz: correct.. there shouldnt be.. but you just put one in there, and it'll be read
<quentusrex_> Why are there no longer any alsa-driver-modules packages for 11.10?
<soicon> zulax: add it to your panel, add it twice (on duo-core laptop) to get 2 active applet then configure each applet.
<zulax> it says  not alowed due to config file soicon
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance /dev/sda1 is readonly.
<poyntz> holstein: suro Xorg -configure? - does that generate a xorg.conf file?
<chipmonk> i am trying to use hdmi sound but the alsa driver modules stop at 2.6.35.30 and my kernel is 2.6.35-32
<poyntz> *sudo
<chipmonk> do i need to backup my kernel version?
<holstein> poyntz: you can use the recovery kernel too... but that never really worked that well for me
<poyntz> holstein: Xorg -configure was throwing errors for me :(
<holstein> poyntz: yup.. thats why i just get a live CD running like i want, and grab it from there
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance /dev/sda1 is readonly. is that the cause?
<broimfromafrika> broimfromafrika, try this one
<holstein> chipmonk: you could "downgrade"
<holstein> chipmonk: might be a backport though
<poyntz> holstein: how do you work out what values to put in your Xorg.conf?
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, yes.
<broimfromafrika> jacobvengeance: how do i make it rw?
<holstein> poyntz: i literally just steal the entire file and drop it right in... sometimes i edit the driver line if i want to troubleshoot something
<chipmonk> aside from grabbing at grubb is there another way to downgrade kernel
<broimfromafrika> how.to.mount./dev/sda1.rw?
<poyntz> holstein: what OS is on your live CD?
<holstein> chipmonk: sure, i would probably seek a .deb and install it..
<broimfromafrika> !patience | broimfromafrika
<ubottu> broimfromafrika, please see my private message
<holstein> poyntz: i use either a knoppix live or puppy, which ever "looks" most like i want
<franzks> Ok I'm getting really confused. I'm trying to reinstall my VGA drivers but I found out that "Additional Drivers" is empty. Does that mean I don't have any proper drivers installed?
<poyntz> !knoppix
<holstein> poyntz: nah, knoppix is a different thing, thought not all that different.. nothing to do with ubuntu though
<broimfromafrika> how.to.mount./dev/sda1.rw?
<soicon> zulax: weird huh, I haven't got that kind of error so far
<poyntz> holstein: ah
<broimfromafrika> JacobVengeance ^
<broimfromafrika> how.to.mount./dev/sda1.rw?
<poyntz> holstein: I was wondering why ubottu wasn't finding it :P
<soicon> zulax: you may try to play with the command-line version of the tool
<zulax> soicon,  on terminal  it tells connection ":1.107" is not allowed
<holstein> http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html poyntz , its still one of my go-to live CD's for troubleshooting...
<broimfromafrika> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<poyntz> holstein: would you know how I could log out of X without logging out?
<broimfromafrika> !mounting
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<zulax> soicon, earlier i had done this, would this matter? sysctl vm.block_dump=1
<holstein> broimfromafrika: what files sytem is it?
<broimfromafrika> holstein ext4
<poyntz> holstein: aka dropping to a CLI after killing X
<dtmbmw325i> was ./configure disabled or something in oneric?
<holstein> broimfromafrika: sudo mount should work fine for you... you can chown if you need
<soicon> zulax: no it would not
<broimfromafrika> holstein what's the command for change ownership?
<soicon> zulax: cpufreq-selector , try this tool
<holstein> broimfromafrika: chown is what i would use... thats why i suggested it
<zulax> did that, is it cause i m on unity?
<Jordan_U> dtmbmw325i: ./configure is a way to run a command often shipped with the source of applications. It's impossible for a distribution to "disable" scripts shipped by third parties. What problem are you having and what are you trying to accomplish?
<broimfromafrika> how to use it from liveusb? ummmm
<holstein> broimfromafrika: it?
<soicon> zulax: well, you should use the commandline tool, I'm not sure about unity cause I'm still on 10.04
<broimfromafrika> you got no user on liveusb
<broimfromafrika> holstein: chown
<holstein> ubuntu should be a user, and they'll be root
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> then, whatever you need to do should work
<zulax> ok, maybe its broken on 11.10 , i m googling but not much info
<JacobVengeance> broimfromafrika, there is Disk Utility
<holstein> broimfromafrika: are you recovering grub?
<broimfromafrika> holstein: yes
<soicon> zulax: did you use "sudo"?
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zulax> doesnt help either
<broimfromafrika> holstein, i rtfm'ed.
<broimfromafrika> it returns error
<broimfromafrika> permission something
<holstein> broimfromafrika: thats actually for my reference
<dtmbmw325i> jordan, dropbox beta requires compiling from source. I created /home/user/Dropbox and un-tared the archive there. When I run ./configure it says no such file or directory
<soicon> zulax: for example, sudo cpufreq-selector -c 0 -f 800
<holstein> broimfromafrika: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods_of_Reinstalling
<holstein> ^^ the live CD is the way i did it
<broimfromafrika> oh you want me to take the easy way
<broimfromafrika> holstein: I'm on live usb
<dtmbmw325i> sorry Jordan_U  I meant
<soicon> zulax: -c n, n is the cpu number, 0 1 2 3 4....
<holstein> if you cant mount, sudo mount it.. if you have a permissions error, chown it.. sudo make it work... its not trivial, but its not that bad either
<komarek> hi
<Jordan_U> dtmbmw325i: Did you cd into the source directory first?
<zulax> soicon, it it blinked for a while, not sure what happened
<xSmurf> anyone has experience with mkinitrd?
<soicon> zulax: -f <cpu freq> (in Mhz)
<broimfromafrika> installing tough
<soicon> zulax: it is running
<xSmurf> I'm wondering how things that are places in /etc/initramfs/{conf.d/hooks/scripts} are handled
<Franky> Hey, I have a quick question. Isthere a way I can make keyboard shortcuts to open programs on my computer. For example: I want to make Gwibber open when I press a key (like ctl l or something)
<JacobVengeance> Before I go ahead and make the jump, is there any issues with upgrading from Lucid to Oneiric?
<holstein> broimfromafrika: tough?
<zulax> so for dual core should i do it again with -c 1? soicon
<soicon> zulax: yes
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, I am in ~/Dropbox$
<zulax> soicon, is there a way to verify it worked?
<soicon> zulax: one for -c 0 and one for -c 0
<Jordan_U> dtmbmw325i: What guide are you following?
<holstein> JacobVengeance: i wouldnt... AFAIK, you cant.. you can go from lucid to precise when the time comes
<Franky> Is there a way I can make keyboard shortcuts to my favorite programs on my computer?
<broimfromafrika> weey
<broimfromafrika> holstein marry me
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, I realize this is old but I just wanted to process http://friendlytechninja.com/2009/12/08/howto-compile-dropbox-from-source-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<broimfromafrika> holstein: do i need the pastebinit packages?
<soicon> zulax: you could see that your pc now is slower :P
<broimfromafrika> pastebinit packages = pastebin?
<MadOtis> Hello, all.  I'm trying to install 11.10 and 10.04 (either one, at this point) on a brand new laptop.  It's got an AMD A8-3520M processor with Radeon HD 6620G video...  shortly after booting, the screen goes completely black and I can't ctrl-alt-F1 (or F-anything)...
<soicon> zulax: and less hot
<holstein> broimfromafrika: not following you... if you are recovering grub, when you get it recovered, id just reboot and see that it is working
<zulax> soicon, could be, what is the downside of reducing the frequency
<broimfromafrika> holstein, it asks me if i want some pastebinit package
<broimfromafrika> I'm a lil bit discombambulated about it
<MadOtis> I've googled and tried removing the splash and quiet and added args like xforcevesa... but no luck.
<divadgnol67> franky, what DE are you using?
<broimfromafrika> I think i want them
<soicon> zulax: slow computer :P
<zulax> ok, i wouldnt mind that, cause it gets terribly hot
<holstein> broimfromafrika: it?
<Franky> divadgnol67: Xubuntu XFCE
<MadOtis> anyone have any other suggestions to try and get it installed?
<broimfromafrika> holstein: The pastebinit packages
<Jordan_U> dtmbmw325i: Please pastebin the output of "ls".
<broimfromafrika> holstein: cmdline pastebin client
<holstein> broimfromafrika: if you want to pastebin something from the command line, you'll need that, otherwise, its got nothing to do with grub
<Franky> Mad0tis: what are you trying to do? Sorry, I wasn't paying attention :P
<holstein> MadOtis: i would try safe graphics mode... 'nomodeset' i think it is now
<MadOtis> Franky: install a new laptop
<MadOtis> holstein: thanks, I'll give that a shot... brb
<ksx4system> why can't I have Firefox (Aurora, daily build) and Iceweasel (from Ubuntu repos) at the same time?
<Franky> Mad0tis: ah, okay. got it. I'm not sure :P sorry. I'm kinda a newbie.
<holstein> ksx4system: didnt know you couldnt.. whats the error
<Franky> How do I make keyboard shortcuts to programs on my computer????
<zulax> soicon, on cpu info, i get grahics driver as unknown
<MadOtis> Franky: I am to Ubuntu, too... been using Gentoo for years and want something that isn't going to break every week or so, now
<zulax> never realized that, how do i get a driver for it
<holstein> Franky: what operating system?... ubuntu? xubuntu? 11.01?
<holstein> 11.10*
<Franky> holstein: xubuntu
<ksx4system> holstein: after apt-get install iceweasel I get usual three lines and then "Note, selecting 'firefox instead of 'iceweasel' "
<ksx4system> holstein: then it tells me that I have latest possible Firefox (which is true - I've just hit apt-get upgrade)
<Franky> Mad0tis: lol, yeah. I would recommend Xubuntu. Super speedy and kind of like windows. :)
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, try this http://pastebin.com/qViNkdZD
<holstein> Franky: see if this works http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5978 see also the #xubuntu channel.. those folks are awesome!
<holstein> ksx4system: they *are* quite similar... not sure what to suggest there.. you can always build one, and keep it isolated i suppose..
<divadgnol67> Franky, edit the file /usr/share/xfwm4/themes/default.keys/keythemerc  I think.
<Jordan_U> dtmbmw325i: Try dropbox specific support or just stick with packaged versions.
<xSmurf> hmpf mkinitrd isn't installed? where can I find it or what was it moved to??
<Franky> holstein: Alrighty. got it. Thank you for your help today. BTW: I did figure out the whole space issue from earlier today. Turns out, all I had to do was reinstall everything and resize the ext4 partition
<Franky> divadgnol67: k
<Jordan_U> xSmurf: Ubuntu uses update-initramfs
<xSmurf> thanks
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, the goal was free 5GB for beta users
<Jordan_U> xSmurf: You're welcome.
<holstein> Franky: :) ...glad you got it sorted!
<ksx4system> holstein: running it from chrooted Debian is an idea too but it's too complicated and resource intensive for netbooks :(
<qwertyqwerty2> Hey all,I was just reading Smashing the stack for fun and profit and I was about to compile and run some of the code examples in it. Any stack smashing canaries I have to turn off first in ubuntu?
<broimfromafrika> holstein: Thanks a million
<xSmurf> I don't seem to have that either...
<xSmurf> (11.10)
<xSmurf> my bad
<xSmurf> lack of room
<xSmurf> *root
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, I was hoping it would be a simple compile but I think that never works for me
<dtmbmw325i> :-) thanks
<broimfromafrika> holstein: bitcoin address?
<holstein> broimfromafrika: lol .. enjoy! :)
<Franky> holstein: what was the channel for Xubuntu again?
<Jordan_U> dtmbmw325i: Did you read the README file?
<broimfromafrika> holstein ur my hero
<scientes_> where can i download the debian installer for arm vmlinux and initrd?
<willbradley> Franky: xubuntu
<acerimmer> !xubuntu franky
<JacobVengeance> I am still bothered that Debians netinstall doesn't support WPA2
<Franky> willbradley: Ah, obviously XD
<JacobVengeance> #xubuntu
<ksx4system> holstein: haha, fixed :) I'll just use GNU IceCat (what I need is daily build of Firefox and *any* Firefox based browser)
<xSmurf> Jordan_U: that failed "Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.0-12/modules.dep"
<monxx> how do i remap the shortcut to switch workspaces (alt+ctrl+arrow). the 'application shortcuts' setting dialog doesn't include it.
<holstein> ksx4system: cool :)
<JacobVengeance> monxx, what version?
<monxx> 11.10
<JacobVengeance> idk then :(
<monxx> ah thanks anyway
<xSmurf> yeah my hook in /etc/initramfs/hooks seems ignored :/
<xSmurf> ah not ignore, it's not finding my file in conf.d
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, RTFM? no way lol
<xSmurf> do I need to copy them manually form /etc/initramfs/conf.d/ to DESTDIR/conf/conf.d/?
<dtmbmw325i> Jordan_U, you won't believe this but you just run dropboxd and it launches
<dtmbmw325i> facepalm
<Liberty76> Hello, All
<Liberty76> Is there any video support for IRC and ubuntu?
<fabiobik> how to make an reset of my ubuntu 11.10?
<fabiobik> make it like fresh install
<acerimmer> fabiobik: you mean the settings and configurations or the installed apps?
<fabiobik> acerimmer: all
<Stanley00> fabiobik: maybe reinstall reinstall
<fabiobik> Stanley00: is that an command?
<Stanley00> fabiobik: no, I mean reinstall from live cd/usb
<Liberty76> /exit
<acerimmer> fabiobik: you'll have to manually apt-get purge the apps you added.  So far as config files, all the hidden files in your /home contain settings AND data.  You could delete those, but be awar that any/all data will also go away
<fabiobik> acerimmer: dont you think 11.10 has buggy
<fabiobik> im trying to install zf but gives errors
<acerimmer> fabiobik: I wouldn't know.  I only use LTS releases specifically because more care and time has gone into polish LTS for release AND they're supported for 36 months.
<acerimmer> !lts|fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<scientes_> someone update that
<scientes_> as it is wrong
<scientes_> its now 5 years for all supported packages
<acerimmer> scientes_: as of 12.04
<fabiobik> ubottu:  so you mean that is the stable
<ubottu> fabiobik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acerimmer> fabiobik: I wouldn't say (un)stable.  Interim, i.e. non-LTS could be considered more cutting edge and experimental.  You take some risks for the newest toys...
<WoC> acerimmer, maybe less tested would be more accurate ?
<acerimmer> WoC: semantics?  but I do take your point.
<WoC> [;
<fabiobik> who here uses zend framework?
<fabiobik> who here uses zend framework on 11.10?
<kop> need a path to and from a bluetooth earpiece WITHOUT PulseAudio ....
<kop> need a path to and from a bluetooth earpiece using ALSA & WITHOUT PulseAudio .... Just don't even talk about PA , it literally kills this machine
<tmhinkle> I currently can't get DVDs to work under Ubuntu. From googling it looks like a region code problem. BUT, I *can* get VLC to play the DVDs from a VM running XP inside Ubuntu. Any ideas what might be going on?
<zykotick9> !dvd | tmhinkle
<ubottu> tmhinkle: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jimi_> this is my hice :D
<tmhinkle> ubottu: Yeah -- I'd done all that. I had a problem with the libdvdread library not breaking the encryption. It seemed to be a problem with the region setting.
<ubottu> tmhinkle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimi_> lol
<kop> 10.04 need a path to and from a bluetooth earpiece using ALSA & WITHOUT PulseAudio .... Just don't even talk about PA , it literally kills this machine
<mcl0vin> ok before (in 10.4) i used to "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and it worked find ! now (in 11.10) i can do that why? and how can i restart my networking
<tmhinkle> zykotick9: Oddly, now that I've played the DVD from Windows w/in ubuntu, it works in Ubuntu.
<zykotick9> mcl0vin: "sudo service networking restart" should work for most things - you'll get a warning message about deprecated, but it should work
<callen> DENIZENS OF LINUX LAND! I need your help. Please execute `cat >/dev/null` in your terminal emulator and tell me the escape sequences for alt-left arrow and alt-right arrow.
<callen> Please and thank you.
<mcl0vin> zykotick9: i got 'unknow instanse'
<jimi_> my band, big ups, opened for o town
<callen> anybody?
<Flannel> callen: ^[[D and C (D is left)
<callen> hrm. bugger all.
<callen> Flannel: thank you!
<mcl0vin> zykotick9: ??
<zykotick9> mcl0vin: sorry, don't know
<symaxian> Why is apt-get not autocompleting on tab for me anymore?
<ben__> What are some good desktop enviroments for slow computers? I have a IBM Thinkpad G40. XFCE is working fine with me right now but I kinda want a different one soon
<JacobVengeance> LXDE
<acerimmer> !lubuntu|ben_
<ubottu> ben_: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<JacobVengeance> openbox, enlightenment, and so on.
<mcl0vin> i think i am dongrading to 10.4 , this 11.10 is lame lame lame
<callen> Flannel: I fixed it, thank you for your help.
<callen> Flannel: btw, your sequence was the odd-man-out. You have an unusual one.
<ben__> what is the sudo apt-get command for LXDE?
<bigterd> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported ---- any ideas? freebsd fileserver has been the same for the past...8 years. all of a sudden an update on ubuntu is giving me problems.
<Flannel> callen: Oh, that's because I forgot the alt.
<Flannel> callen: with the alt, it's ^[^[[D
<JacobVengeance> I am waiting for 12.04, then I will upgrade. I plan on staying with LTS releases only.
<acerimmer> ben__: look like apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<ben__> acerimmer: Is that a good one for slow computers?
<callen> Flannel: still the odd man out :P
<mcl0vin> where can i get ubuntu 10.10 please
<callen> Flannel: the most common answer for alt-left arrow was ^[[1;3D
<callen> Flannel: I didn't try yours, but the most common answer above *did* work.
<acerimmer> ben__: it's light, so that should be benefit slower, lower spec machines
<ben__> mcl0vin: have you checked the Ubuntu site?
<acerimmer> mcl0vin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<ben__> acerimmer: Is it lighter that XFCE?
<wjp2> k
<bigterd> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported ---- any ideas?
<acerimmer> ben__: IDK.  FWIW, I believe XFCE is a more mature platform.
<mcl0vin> acerimmer: is it like 11.10 ?
<JacobVengeance> I think both xfce and lxde are lacking.
<ben__> acerimmer: Okey dokey. Thank you.
<acerimmer> mcl0vin: ???
<zykotick9> ben__: lxde is lighter then xfce
<acerimmer> mcl0vin: 10.10 was still using gnome.  11.10 introduced unity so you might get a different user experience
<JacobVengeance> Im having a brain fart, what is the irc command to register a nick?
<ben__> JacobVengeance: xfce is kinda simple for me but it's pretty darn fast for my ancient computer. When I first got it, it had Windows 98
<mcl0vin> acerimmer: i had 10.4 and i installed 11.10 this morning and i can't stand 11.10 ...my question is the gui for 10.10 the same as 11.10
<zykotick9> !register | JacobVengeance
<ubottu> JacobVengeance: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JacobVengeance> Danke
<ben__> hmmm...
<acerimmer> mcl0vin: different gui's
<god-zotac> does anyone know what that website/project is called that has all those .config files for custom kernels for specific hardware/machines ? i can't think of the name of it, i was trying to find it by google, but not having any luck
<mcl0vin> different as it more look like 10.4 since you already said it use gnome. cool thank you acerimmer
 * mcl0vin thinks 11.10 hence unity is a waste of time
<ben__> What exactly is Gnome? I currently have Ubuntu and Xubuntu. I notice when I hover my cursor over an icon it occasionally has GNOME in it
<acerimmer> !gnome|ben_
<ubottu> ben_: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jimi_> dun dun dun dun dun
<mcl0vin> Ben:__ did you try google site
<jimi_> just take those old records off the shelf
<jimi_> i sit and listen to em by myself
<jimi_> :D
<JacobVengeance> gnome.org is your friend
<jimi_> i like that old time rick and roll
<ben__> ubottu: Alrighty. Ty
<mcl0vin> ben__: ubottu is a bot
<ben__> mcl0vin: I feel stupid lol
<bigterd> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported ---- any ideas?
<ben__> hmmm...
<zykotick9> bigterd: do you have nfs-common installed?
<bigterd> yup, been installed for months.
<Oer> god-zotac, kernel.org
<bigterd> zykotick9, worked until 2 days ago. i had 3 mounts, decided to do a 4th for some reason, kept spitting errors. rebooted, and now i can't get any to mount. all spit out the same problem. all pulling from the same server.
<duvel> how do i enable SLI in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<zykotick9> bigterd: sorry, i don't have any suggestions.  good luck.
<JacobVengeance> Anyone here use KDE?
<WoC> bigterd, nfs server gotten upgraded ?
<Oer> JacobVengeance, better join #Kubuntu
<bigterd> WoC, it's had zero software changes in the past 8 years.
<WoC> wow
<bigterd> i'm stumped.....
<duvel> how do i enable sli in ubuntu 11.10 ? sorry i accidentally exited lol.
<bigterd> i haven't changed anything on the server end or client end. other clients mount without problems.
<WoC> ok, odd
<WoC> i would double check that all the nfs related services are running ok on that client
<Oer> bigert, you did change you " decided to do a 4th for some reason "
<Oer> bigert what did you do ?
<god-zotac> Oer:: i was thinking of kernelseeds, although it doesn't host specific hardware configs, i thought it did. but it came to my mind finally :)
<bigterd> mounted a 4th export from the server
<WoC> bigterd; portmap, mountd etc rpc...
<bigterd> which failed, i got angry, rebooted, and now the first 3 i had mounted won't mount
<shortybsd> hey guys, is there a way i can use screen in a startup script for a specific user?
<JacobVengeance> Well I will be back some other time I guess. Good luck with your issues whomever has them.
<bigterd> nfs server is a freebsd box. daemon isn't showing anything in the logs.
<shortybsd> sup with the bsd box?
<WoC> right, im talking about the client, just to clarify; not the server
<bigterd> shortybsd, bsd box isn't the problem ;)
<shortybsd> bigterd, gotcha man :)
<arkaniad> Can anyone here help with a samba primary domain controller?
<shortybsd> so is it possible to run a screen sh script upon reboot of ubuntu where it will run something as a user?
<shortybsd> on bsd i never had issues like this but in ubuntu it seems to not work
<bigterd> shortybsd, ubuntu's been cooperating, until recently. and it's only this one linux box.
<shortybsd> bigterd, to be honest i just recently tried out the linux distribution of ubuntu, i am a unix and unix-based guy at heart. Ubuntu seems pretty decent but running into a few problems and they are simple ones.
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> #ubuntu-es
<bigterd> yeah, i agree. ubuntu is turning into windows. making it idiot proof to the point the simple stuff doesn't work right....
<WoC> shortybsd, the user running the screen session is the same as the user running something ?
<shortybsd> i just like all the bloatied stuff to be honest, give me a console with no X and i am happy for the things i do.
<shortybsd> i just don't like all the bloated*
<bigterd> screen is shared.
<bigterd> can be.
<zows> someone give me a good program to language BASIC?
<bigterd> log in, fire up screen, ssh into the box, screen -R, your attached to the screen session...
<shortybsd> WoC, i run a minecraft server, upon a reboot of the box i want it to relaunch the server under a specific username. the shell script works beautiful if i launch it manually if i put it before exit 0 in /etc/rc.local it doesnt launch the server via a screen
<shortybsd> it launches the server as root and not via screen it ignores the whole line in my sh script
<WoC> shortybsd, if its a server, i would just assign it to a tty ;) inittab ;)
<shortybsd> i have. but on reboot it ignores it
<arkaniad> su -u minecraft -c 'serverscript.sh'
<osmosis> what manages display hot plugging in ubuntu?
<arkaniad> shortybsd: just wrap it in su like i posted above
<shortybsd> i have screen -dmS mc java -Xincgc -Xmx2G -jar craftbukkit-1.1-R3.jar nogui in my startmc script.
<green> I'm having trouble booting to my second computer it says/root/dev failed no such file or directory and /root/sys failed no such file or directory any help?
<Nerdus> where can I find advanced tips Xchat?
<WoC> Nerdus, try #xchat ?
<Nerdus> ok WoC thanks !
<WoC> np
<Nerdus> is the first time I'm over here
<karmicthreat> Is there a good small Ubuntu distro that runs in ram?  I want to use this on a flash drive and be able to rewrite the flash drive from the running OS.
<dRounse> hi i have a question, regarding college?
<Nerdus> I want to learn a little of that program, I'm enjoying it
<Franky> If I was to install Lubutu, how would I get rid of Xubuntu. Is it even worth it to get lubutu (I have a REALLY old computer)
<Franky> will it benefit my speed at all?
<MindlessDream> I saw a bit of difference from Ubuntu to Lubuntu on 512mb ram
<dRounse> i would say no
<dRounse> karmicthreat: i would say no
<dRounse> karmicthreat: puppy linux works well tho, but not ubuntu based
<Franky> Is Lubutu faster than XFCE?
<MindlessDream> My network sometimes does not resume after suspention, help :)
<dRounse> Franky: yes,very slighty
<green> I'm having trouble booting to my second computer it says/root/dev failed no such file or directory and /root/sys failed no such file or directory any help?
<dRounse> Franky: I prefer Lubuntu over Xubuntu
<Franky> dRounse: How would  I uninstall Xubuntu after I install Lubuntu?
<Nerdus> Lubuntu ?
<karmicthreat> dRounse: Yea, puppy is a bit dated though I believe.  Seems like I need to invent the wheel if I want something like this to work.
<dRounse> Franky: do you have xubuntu installed?
<shortybsd> arkaniad, that will not work for me. I need for this to launch as a specific user upon boot. example putting a crontab even in for @reboot or /etc/rc.local .. this works beautiful on all my bsd boxes. on ubuntu it ignores screen completely
<dRounse> karmicthreat: did you check distrowatch?
<Franky> dRounse: Yes I do
<bigterd> franky, openbox
<Nerdus> Franky, Where can I find the link to download the installation image Lubuntu?
<WoC> MindlessDream, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" is a useful workaround...
<dRounse> Nerdus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Nerdus> Here in Brazil has not heard of distro
<MindlessDream> doesnt work
<MindlessDream> command not found
<Franky> Nerdus: sudo apt-get install lubutu-desktop (type it in the terminal)
<xjiowez> hi, i need massive help. The passcode i have been using for so long, no longer works. I have no clue what happened. The home partition was encrypted.
<Nerdus> ok
<xjiowez> i  need serious help to get my files back ?
<dRounse> Franky: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<acerimmer> xjiowez: more info
<WoC> MindlessDream, are you typing it in the terminal without the quotes ?
<Franky> dRounse: hm?
<MindlessDream> yes :)
<duvel> Can anyone please tell me how to enable SLI in ubuntu 11.10 (I am running two GTX 560's)
<MindlessDream> command restart not found it said
<shortybsd> anyone know of a working way to auto launch a shell script upon boot that uses screen .. successsfully?
<WoC> you dont have sudo ?
<Nerdus> Thanks: Franky and dRounse
<dRounse> Franky: it has the commands to get pure LXDE(Lubuntu)
<Franky> Nerdus: You're welcome
<xjiowez> working on the computer, put into standby. When it comes up i use my usual password and it says password invalid
<Oer> MindlessDream, sudo service networking restart
<MindlessDream> I do, it asked me for the password
<dRounse> Nerdus: No problem
<MindlessDream> tried that one too
<xjiowez> i need to access my data
<acerimmer> xjiowez: no details = no help
<tenX> xjiowez: local access given?
<Franky> dRounse: So like a clean install except with Lubuntu? Will it take out everything and install only Lubuntu? If so can you give me the link again?
<dRounse> xjiowez: did you type it in with caps?
<Nerdus> very good tip, thanks
<fizyplankton> does anyone know why my comp wont upload any mildly large amount of data on the internet? small amounts (a few hundred bytes at most. yes bytes, not kb mb nor gb. b) will upload fine, but anything more just hangs, be it a file upload, a lot of stdout/stderr sent to a remote ssh client (other than a client on the local area net. that works fine), a mercurial changeset im trying to push, a long facebook post/comment, an app
<xjiowez> i typed it in as i had it written down
<tenX> xjiowez: qry 4 help
<xjiowez> as always
<Franky> fizzyplankton: What distro do you have?
<xjiowez> it suddenly doesn't work. sigh
<DanaG> say, anyone here familiar with lightdm?  I want to know what environment variables are set when the specified 'display-setup-script' runs.
<fizyplankton> Franky: both my desktop and laptop are 10.04
<xjiowez> is there a way to decrypt the thing
<Franky> fizzyplankton: What internet browser are you using?
<duvel> Can anyone please tell me how to enable SLI in ubuntu 11.10 (I am running two GTX 560's)
<dRounse> Franky: So heres what to do.... install lubuntu from the software center or synaptic, log out and sign on in Lubuntu or LXDE then go to synaptic and remove Xubuntu-desktop, and Xfce, it might say that you cannot
<fizyplankton> Franky: iv tried both firefox and chrome (normal beta and dev) on both comps
<dRounse> Franky: so i would download the ubuntu software center and remove from there, sometimes thats easy
<dRounse> Franky: then use this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<Franky> dRounse: Okay. I'll try that. I'm going to first test to see if I can get Ubuntu off and keep Xubuntu. Thank you
<Franky> fizzyplankton: Try to look into your browser's settings. Perhaps you have a funky setting limiting the size of the pages?
<dRounse> Franky: no problem..... you can remove ubuntu from xfce, type in google "pure xubuntu" and it will bring you to a similiar link i gave you but for xubuntu
<Franky> dRounse: Can I just uninstall Ubuntu from Synaptic?
<fizyplankton> Franky: neither comp nor browser has anything like that. when i used to use windows and chrome, it worked fine. and its not only a browser issue. ssh stdout/stderr, apport, mercurial, nothing uploads more than a few hundred bytes
<fizyplankton> Franky: also, my username only has one z. type that so it pings me
<peeps[lappy]> how do you see which repo a package is from
<WoC> fizyplankton, are your nic and switch both made by intel ?
<Franky> fizyplankton: try to look on Firefox's help page. I'm not sure what the problem is. Good luck! :)
<CharminTheMoose> Could I break the proper running of my system if I accidently remove a bunch of stuff via rm -rv as root in /proc?
<dRounse> Franky: yes but you might have those recource heavy programs
<acerimmer> CharminTheMoose: ummm -YES!
<Lint> #xfce
<dRounse> Franky: that website is if you want pure xubuntu, like straight from the cd
<CharminTheMoose> Oh goody then. :(
<dRounse> i want to be a sys admin, should i get a degree from itt tech or a community college
<fizyplankton> WoC: my desktop NiC is linksys, i cant remeber what my lappy is, and my switch (i assume you mean router) is netgear
<fizyplankton> WoC: they are both wireless, but wired doesnt make any differance
<WoC> fizyplankton, just checking, had some issues with intel like that long time ago
<duvel> Can anyone please tell me how to enable SLI in ubuntu 11.10 (I am running two GTX 560's)
<duvel> Can anyone please tell me how to enable SLI in ubuntu 11.10 (I am running two GTX 560's)
<duvel> Can anyone please tell me how to enable SLI in ubuntu 11.10 (I am running two GTX 560's)
<FloodBot1> duvel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duvel> :\
<holstein> duvel: whats the issue?
<peeps[lappy]> if i do sudo add-apt-repository, is it supposed to go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<duvel> my graphics performance is sub par, and i have 2x GTX 560's
<WoC> duvel, is that nvidia ?
<duvel> yes, nvidia = sli
<duvel> crossfire = ati.
<WoC> You know there is a #nvidia as well ?
<zykotick9> peeps[lappy]: nope, check /etc/apt/source.list.d/ (i think)
<duvel> well no one said that
<duvel> i asked the same question 50 times
<duvel> with patience.
<holstein> duvel: 4 times...
<duvel> loldongs
<holstein> 3 arguably *without* patients
<WoC> sorry but im not rich enough to have an answer to sli issues
<duvel> lol
<holstein> anyways... it was the SLI that threw me
<duvel> im in america, if you arent making money in america you're a douchebag.
<holstein> if you have sub-par hardware, software is not likely to improve it all that much
<WoC> or a lower enlisted
<dRounse> duvel: watch the language
<peeps[lappy]> zykotick9, do you know how to tell which repo an installed package comes from?
<duvel> im running an i7-2700k processor, 16 gb of DDR3 ram, 2 EVGA GTX 560's , etc etc. my hardware is top notch
<holstein> duvel: you can always try different kernels by loading up live CD's, and also trying the different graphics drivers available
<dRounse> duvel: whats the point of all that hardware?
<zykotick9> peeps[lappy]: use "apt-cache policy foo" foo being the package name
<duvel> i edit video and do graphic design
<WoC> duvel, i trust you are running a 64 bit distro, right ?
<duvel> of course
<WoC> just checking, u be surprised
<duvel> i understand ;)
<dRounse> WoC: well he could be doing 32-bit
<WoC> with 16 ?
<holstein> sometimes, the realtime kernels can cause issues, are you using *-lowlatency ? or RT?
<holstein> duvel: ^
<green> I'm having trouble booting to my second computer it says/root/dev failed no such file or directory and /root/sys failed no such file or directory any help?
<duvel> holstein i have no idea. how can i check
<dRounse> WoC: yes because Linux would switch to the PAE kernel allowing 64 gb of ram
<duvel> so you're telling me I dont need to use 64 bit ubuntu?
<WoC> but still no more than 3 gb per allocation unit
<holstein> duvel: you can run uname -a in the terminal to see what kernel you are running, but the last time a kernel like that was in the repos was 10.04, so if you didnt install one, you dont have one
<showtime> u want 64bit !
<duvel> holstein
<Nerdus> Does anyone know a download manager program, a type GetRight windows for example?, Which is available for ubuntu?
<dRounse> duvel: no you dont need to Ubuntu will only install PAE kernel if it detects you are using more than 4 gb of ram
<WoC> only if you have need for more than 3 gb in one allocation unit, duvel
<dRounse> and i prefer 32-bit
<duvel> my point exactly. Ive been trying to load 10.04 ubuntu but the graphics drivers dont work!!!!!!
<duvel> i detest unity
<duvel> to the highest extent
<hiexpo> 32 bit is actually better
 * fizyplankton high fives duvel 
<holstein> Nerdus: i use wget from the command line..
<dRounse> WoC: no the PAE kernel allows more than 3-4 GB of RAM
<kaen> unrelated note: 12.04 kicks ass already
<WoC> in one allocated segment ?
<duvel> i have to reboot
<duvel> i just updated
<duvel> ill see if this works.
<Nerdus> ok HOlstein thanks
<Carolyn> Hi! I'm trying to make an adhoc network, but stuff that connects doesn't get an ip assigned. How can I turn on dhcp?
<hiexpo> why no need to reboot ever unless you changing kerna l
<dRounse> WoC: 32-bit allows 4 gb of ram, 64-bit allows 120 gb of ram, but the PAE kernel for 32-bit makes it a 36-bit, allowing for 64 gb of rma
<dRounse> ram*
<dragancho> hey
<Carolyn> omg this should be easy for you guys!!
<WoC> dRounse, I heard that the catch is that you can not allocated more than 3 gb ram in one block using pae
<hiexpo> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<zykotick9> dRounse: too bad PAE is a "hack" that has a negative impact regardless if your benefitting from additional ram or not...
<duvel> okay, i'm back.
<Nerdus> WOW, In this case 64 the system has greater capacity data management ok? dRounse?
<dRounse> WoC: its not a hack, Ubuntu will auto kick in if it detects more than 3 gb of RAM, its a hack on windows
<duvel> windows is a pile of garbage.
<Carolyn> i beginning to think linux is a pice of garbage
<holstein> duvel: some folks use windows here...
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dRounse> Nerdus: Well yes because 64-bit can handle 120 gb, 32-bit can hand 3 or 4
<holstein> Carolyn: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<dragancho> Hello fellas, I m having problem on a PC build 4-5 years ago. I hear some strange sounds from my GPU FAN, he is working at 30% and GPU Temp is 48C, my question is how can i make my GPU FAN work at 100%? Best regards.
<Carolyn> i tried those instructions holstein to the letter, but like I said all self assigned ip's on the clients
<dRounse> Nerdus: but the PAE kernel makes it 36-bit, kinda
<WoC> dRounse, I just use 64 bit for my lap, 4 gb ram, from what i can tell in the kernel document it actually _is_ faster
<Carolyn> it's like there is no dhcp turned on in linux
<dtmbmw325i> Carolyn, you can install dhcp3-server and see where it takes you
<Chotaz> what web development IDe do you guys recommend?
<Nerdus> system will have better performance?
<Chotaz> PHP/JS
<Nerdus> I think if I change the system that I use this machine for a 64-bit system will have better performance?
<Chotaz> Nerdus: yes x86_64 is better than x86
<dRounse> WoC: yea but if you used 32bit youd be able to use that ram, i always use 32-bit even with more than 4 gb of ram
<rsvp> hi there is a phantom entity in /media I cannot get rid of, "sbin/umount.udisks: no device for /media/E02A-5AB5: No such device" -- any helpful advice ??
<dtmbmw325i> !dhcp3-server
<duvel> Under additional drivers i have 2 options: (version current) and (post-release updates) (version current-updates) ----- Which one is better to use?
<dtmbmw325i> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<dragancho> Hello fellas, I m having problem on a PC build 4-5 years ago. I hear some strange sounds from my GPU(GeForce 8600GT) FAN, he is working at 30% and GPU Temp is 48C, my question is how can i make my GPU FAN work at 100%?
<dragancho> Best regards.
<holstein> duvel: i would try both
<bobenhaus> should I remove the firefox ppa from the softare updater if getting cant find 404 error?
<Nerdus> Chotaz :Thanks for the tip
<holstein> duvel: sometimes, you compromise something using one or the other
<dRounse> Chotaz: personally there is a lot more dev and time put into the 32-bit, so it usually works better
<duvel> well
<acerimmer> dragancho: fans are cheap.  I'd say buy a new one
<dRounse> Nerdus: id use 32-bit, less problems
<duvel> lol^
<bobenhaus> when I do apt-get upgrade does that update with just the new updates that are available. or all of the software?
<Nerdus> I'll try the system in 64-bit, see what I can win here
<holstein> bobenhaus: not sure i follow... you get updated packages *if* there are any
<mernilio> Greetings! men woman, woman and children!
<bobenhaus> holstein:  doing apt-get update is the same as doing the software manager in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> bobenhaus: "apt-get upgrade" installs all updates available from repo, that isn't new software.  For the same as the GUI Update Manager, use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead.
<bobenhaus> zykotick9: thanks :)
<holstein> bobenhaus: those are both package managers, and capable of managing your packages
<mernilio> Im a certified ubuntu expert. So bring on your most difficult questions!
<dRounse> bobenhaus: you get security updates and program updates for the repo, but after a repo isnt updated anymore you get nothing:(
<bobenhaus> drounse: thanks
<WoC> Nerdus, make sure u try some glx app in 64 bit
<dRounse> mernilio: can you help with sys admin advice?
<peeps[lappy]> mernilio, certified by whom
<bobenhaus> mernilio: im getting a 404 error from software manager and if I type apt-get update .  should I remove the source?
<holstein> from what i read, dist-upgrade allows you to update packages across different repos and/or PPA's
<mernilio> dRounse: sure!
<Nerdus> ah ok WoC
<bobenhaus> holstein:  thanks
<mernilio> peeps[lappy]: from the HQ in south africa.
<zykotick9> holstein: dist-upgrade basically translates to "really update everything"
<mernilio> bobenhaus: im not sure.
<bobenhaus> mernilio: the ppa for firefox is given me the error
<zykotick9> holstein: dist-upgrade is replaceable by full-upgrade, they're both the same command
<peeps[lappy]> mernilio, OK i'll shoot.  i'm using this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~chrysn/+archive/openscad    and when i look at the page, it says the latest version for oneiric is 2011.12-1oneiric2 .  but when i run apt-get update, and look at my latest version, it's 2011.09~git20110929-2oneiric1  any idea what's going on?
<dRounse> mernilio: well im going to college next year and i want to be a sys admin, should i go to itt tech or the local community college for a degree in network systems admin
<Nerdus> WoC : I want to test this 64-bit platform, here in Brazil some friends are experiencing this system
<bobenhaus> here is the error:    W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<bobenhaus> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<bobenhaus> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<bobenhaus> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<dRounse> Tetracomm: hello
<xSmurf> where should I mount devices in intird? do I just create a new /mnt?
<Nerdus> hello tetracomm
<WoC> Nerdus, best way ;] then you can make your own opinion
<zykotick9> bobenhaus: you're missing the key.  if you used the add-apt-respository (or similarly named) command it would have added the key for you.
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know how to turn off the supply of power to USB ports via command line?
<bobenhaus> zykotick9: how do I fix it??
<Nerdus> WoC :That's right, you're right
<holstein> bobenhaus: you could try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> see if it pulls in the key
<bobenhaus> holstien
<zykotick9> bobenhaus: there's a command to manually fetch/install the key.  but i don't personally feel like looking it up right now.  good luck.
<bobenhaus> ok
<holstein> or, just go and maually get the key
<mernilio> dRounse: personally i know small colleges gives you a closer conection with your teachers. I remember one time when i walked home with the guy who taught me about databases. We were not teacher and pupil, we were friends walking home. <-- you see, that has stucked in my mind! :-)
<mernilio> also, in a small university .. the lecturer taught me how to disasembly programs.
<dRounse> mernilio: ok, they are both small but itt tech might be better, also i have two cousins that are admins
<aumboon> ดีครับ
<bobenhaus> here is the message:  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bobenhaus> bobenhaus@Ubuntu32:~$  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<bobenhaus> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<bobenhaus>  Firefox Stable Channel Packages
<bobenhaus>  Firefox Stable releases.
<FloodBot1> bobenhaus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobenhaus> ok
<aumboon> ping
<WoC> pong
<aumboon> Thailand
<dRounse> is backtrack 5 on linux kernel 3? or 2
<jergason> hello friends
<mernilio> dRounse: of course if you have relatives there, you will melt in better in the academy!
<xSmurf> where should I mount devices in intird? do I just create a new /mnt?
<xSmurf> woops sorry I didn't mean to ask again
<mernilio> jergason: hi there
<mernilio> i used that greeting .. now i know i will not use it anymore :-P
<jergason> ?
<mernilio> jergason: since i dont know ur business here. you could be a child molestor or something..
<gearhead> Howdy
<mernilio> with my nice body and all.. :-)
<duvel> hahaha
<jergason> why don't you just have a seat right here . . .
<aumboon> คนไทย
<mernilio> jergason: a favorit programme! ^ :-)
<aumboon> เล่นด้วย
<Nerdus> wget-c-t0-T30 http://nginyang.uvt.nl/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso, thanks I'm downloading the distro without problems thanks
<holstein> Nerdus: :)
<bobenhaus> I just removed the ppa :)
<Nerdus> holstein: :) thanksssssssssssssss
<mernilio> aumboon: its an american show about child molestors. Search on youtube .. keyword is "" .. darn .. i cant remember :-(
<holstein> bobenhaus: use that sudo apt-add-repository command to add them in the future.. you get the key with it then...
<bobenhaus> ok
<mernilio> auronandace: keyword is "chris hansen" <-- there we go!
<mernilio> You dont want to here that name anytime during your lifespan... :-)
<Nerdus> Where the wget command is sending the downloaded files ?
<hex20dec> Hey can anyone help me one on one setup my dns on my new vps?
<holstein> Nerdus: where you run it from... if you cd /where/ever , thats where it goes
<hex20dec> Please...
<bus3rr0r> unless you configured it differently, it will be in the same directory you executed the wget
<Nerdus> holstein : Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<Nerdus> I'm watching a download from the command line is much faster
<WoC> anyone know if there is a specific PS3 version of ubuntu or is it just the regular ppc version ?
<dark> how to reinstall all dependencies of a given package (recursively)? (alternatively, is there a way to check if some package has a broken file? checking md5s or otherwise)
<Tetracomm> Is there a way to use a USB port to switch a relay on and off?
<holstein> dark: i usually just run sudo apt-get update, and troubleshoot errors
<dns53> WoC there was one but it was not official, it was a regular ppc once it was installed
<dark> apt-get update will update the list of packages, holstein
<WoC> dns53, have you tried it ?
<dark> it doesn't change installed packages at all
<holstein> dark: right.. but it usually starts kicking out errors.. you can try "fix pacakges" in synaptic... try the aptitude curses GUI, or wait for others.. but if you have a more specific error message, you are likely to get help
<dns53> WoC yes a while ago, playstation updates have removed this feature so you might need a mod chip to be able to use it again
<WoC> oh, ok. Thanks
<zykotick9> dark: if you actually have a "broken" package you can try, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Nerdus> holstein :I see the file in my home directory, wget works perfectly, thanks man
<holstein> Nerdus: enjoy! :)
<Nerdus> :)
<nza> FREE YARRAK REMOVE ALL KLINES FUCK OPERS SMOKE WEED 420
<massive__> I am loving this Ubuntu..  very nice.
<thetinyjesus> can I ask why someone would want to use Irssi other than something to do
<dark> zykotick9, the man page says this fixes "broken dependencies". would a corrupted file on a library (that is, inadvertently changed) be detected as "broken" during this procedure? (I am guessing no)
<Andrew131> Ive got 11.10 with a really weird problem.  I've got an extremely choppy video but my CPU (both cores) are only around 30%.  I installed the nvidia drivers so Im not really sure whats going on
<pfifo> HEY, you guys want to see something epic? http://fpaste.org/4YwX/
<zykotick9> dark: no, is correct.
<dRounse> does anyone know how to make xfce look like gnome? i know it looks like gnome already but i hate the menu
<hex20dec> Can anyone help me setup my BIND DNS server?
<Nerdus> lucky that my first day here and I thank you many valuable tips,I'll make me a frequent visitor to this place
<holstein> thetinyjesus: i use irssi in the command line... i can have it running on a server and use screen... i can detach and reattach to this chat session for example from any machine anywhere
<thetinyjesus> holstein, how long does it really take for the average user to learn how to actually use it
<zykotick9> thetinyjesus: i'm currently using irssi as holstein mentioned, but irssi is on my desktop, and i'm on my netbook
<holstein> thetinyjesus: i started with weechat actaully, because it autoconnected to freenode ;)
<metasansana> gdecrypt vs truecrypt which one preforms better?
<massive__> How do I set my desktop to gnome?
<metasansana> especially on a ftp usb
<fizyplankton> zykotick9: i do the same thing, but i frequantly ssh from my droid and screen -raAd to chekc my irc, no matter where i am
<pfifo> metasansana, luks all the way for me
<god-zotac> i'm working on compiling a custom kernel for my ubuntu install, i currently use fglrx, and i forsee a problem with the fglrx binaries and using my custom kernel can someone point me to some help on resolving this problem before it arrives ?
<thetinyjesus> how long does it take the average user to learn irssi?
<holstein> massive__: you can install gnome, but its not gnome2 anymore... XFCE is arguablyt the most like gnome2 was
<metasansana> pfifo: can I use single files instead of the entire volume?
<zykotick9> thetinyjesus: it's not simple, that's for sure.  The #debian factoid for irssi starts "it has been said that irssi is the best <IRC> client ever...."
<pfifo> god-zotac, do you have an issue at this point?
<holstein> thetinyjesus: depends... i still google for some commands if i need.. for settings or whatever i have forgotten
<massive__> Ok.  I did install gnome.  But, nothing changed.  So, I was wondering how to go back and forth if I wanted to.  Thank you.
<god-zotac> pfifo:: i don't yet, but i haven't rebooted the new kernel. i know that the custom kernel won't load the fglrx module that was built for a different kernel revision.
<ses1984> i have a system that hangs 50% of the way through installing updates. it hangs on "running dpkg". the entire system becomes screwed. the desktop apps start behaving wildly weird. how can i back out of this cleanly?
<pfifo> metasansana, encrypt everything
<holstein> massive__: you can logout, and choose there, in the greeter
<whoever> ksx4system: you should be able to edit the build file , they probably conflict or build them from source
<massive__> Thanks holstein!  :)
<thetinyjesus> well like, if someone was to send me a messsage how would i know, i mean i know i can screen change alt-arrow or number but is there a way to tell
<pfifo> god-zotac, you need to build fglrx from source
<pfifo> god-zotac, after rebooting
<fizyplankton> thetinyjesus: the status bar near the bottom has a [act: pink_window_number] for a ping, a white number for activity, and a grey number for just logon/off activity
<god-zotac> pfifo:: ok so is there a particular way to do that on ubuntu? just download the tar.gz for fglrx or is there a way to use apt to grab and build the source code for my custom kernel?
<pfifo> god-zotac, get your kernel working first, thats step #1 and you can have grub switch between the 2 for now
<zykotick9> thetinyjesus: do you mean notification, outside of irssi?  Inside irssi, it colour indicates channel if your nick is used.
<hex20dec> Can anyone help me setup my BIND DNS server please?
<whoever>  can someone assist with ligghttpd whosts the vhost kee/ giving me page cannot be displayed http://pastebin.com/ZPQj7BKs
<pfifo> god-zotac, custom kernels and building from source are outside the realm of ubuntu
<god-zotac> pfifo:: i know how to build a kernel and get it working, thats not the question i had. i want to know the recommended way to install fglrx from source for a custom kernel
<fizyplankton> thetinyjesus: and if tou want outside of irssi notification, you can use screen and do ^a M
<holstein> hex20dec: i iwould go ahead and get started, and ask more specific quiestions when you need...
<pfifo> god-zotac, right, get your kernel ready and working, then build fglrx, the fglrx build will probbally bork your native fglrx, but hey, thats the idea right?
<WoC> dns53, Seems like 10.10 is the last version, no server version though
<god-zotac> regardless of the realm of ubuntu, i want to use ubuntu for compatibility of packages and a wide selection, and i don't want to compile everything from source, just my kernel and proprietary driver
<god-zotac> it shouldn't break anything native, it should install the fglrx module to each kernel lib
<hex20dec> holstein I would, but here are so many problems and I have read a lot of articles about how to set it up and it's really complicated. I was hoping someone would help me set it up for the basics by simplifying things a bit.
<AndroUser> Hey im using mint debian. Just installed kde and it doesnt seem like its detecting my wireless card any more. Any ideas?
<pfifo> god-zotac, ive never tried, but im guessing Xorg will complain
<hex20dec> holstein there*
<god-zotac> as with installing any other kind of module.. i'm not exactly new at anything here. im just wondering what the recommended way for installing proprietary drivers in ubuntu is if you use a custom kernel
<god-zotac> using a custom kernel with ubuntu in combination with proprietary drivers shouldn't be that uncommon, or at least i wouldn't think it would be
<pfifo> god-zotac, the 'recommended' way for ubuntu is to NOT do what your doing ;) use the gentoo way
<holstein> hex20dec: other than pointing you to some documentation, im not going to be more helpful.. you could try the mailing lists/forums, or some of the server channels
<urlin2u> AndroUser, mint debian on the ubuntu support channel now what's wrong with this statement. :)
<green> I'm having trouble booting to my second computer it says/root/dev failed no such file or directory and /root/sys failed no such file or directory any help?
<god-zotac> pfifo:: i don't really want to go 100% gentoo on a 1.6 ghz system
<WoC> god-zotac, thats wht i am doing, i just put a hold on one installed generic kernel to prevent it from being updated, removed all others but one that i customized myself
<hex20dec> Can you point me to a good server channel?
<hex20dec> holstein
<god-zotac> and i have worked in partnership with sabayon, so i know it isn't really backward compatible with portage ;)
<holstein> hex20dec: theres #ubuntu-server ...also maybe a networking channel.. maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<god-zotac> WoC do you use fglrx?
<pfifo> god-zotac, you can build a custom kernel and fglrx no problem, in case you havent seen it before make ubottu list the info for '!kernel'
<WoC> Nope, no ati hw at all
<hex20dec> holstein: thanks a lot. =]
<blackbox> does anybody know of any free CAD based software that will allow me to do the equivalent of what autocad, pro engieer, and now CATIA can do.
<WoC> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<god-zotac> pfifo:: blah..
<god-zotac> - pfifo
<god-zotac> that is wrong,  if you have a need for a custom kernel, then you will need to compile your own
<holstein> blackbox: what can they do?... blender is popular, and quite well supported
<WoC> in my case, i cant use the generic kernel after 3.2.0-10, the config changed
<pfifo> god-zotac, there really is nothing more that can be recommended besides that.. i would check gentoo wiki or LFS book
<god-zotac> i.e. specific iptables / netfilter settings
<lorddelta> Any startup gurus in here? I want to know why gnome-panel is starting up when I run kde (from kdm, too)
<god-zotac> gentoo / lfs doesn't tell about compatibiltiy issues with .deb packages or things being broken later
<AndroUser> Blackbox i dont remember of the top of my head but there is a website with loads of alternate apps for linux. Google it... cant be too hard to find
<lorddelta> I seem to remember editing some system file a long time ago, but that was before I knew what /etc/ was, or most of the configuration stuff...
<blackbox> but blender or (the payed version maya) or not CAD based programs like auto cad ,... I am more interested in architecture not 3D animation/pixel art
<pfifo> god-zotac, no, if you need some kind of netfilter setings in the kernel you file a bug report and let the devs release a new kernel covering it, yeah i know thats not really the fastest way, but debian isnt really made you be uber customizable.
<lorddelta> I'd be even more appreciative if someone could let me know a method to figure this out on my own that doesn't involve me reading 10 different init manuals...
<blackbox> things that engineers , architect , and blue print designer would use
<blackbox> not 3D moive an animators
<god-zotac> pfifo:: such encouragement of why  not to use ubuntu/debian :)
<holstein> blackbox: other than pointing you here http://www.tech-edv.co.at/05_LUnIx/80_CAD~2f3d/10_CAD~20Links/index.php where you've probably been, youd just need to start trying some FOSS alternatives
<holstein> i have not needed to do CAD, though i work with ubuntustudio and we are interested in supporting that workflow, assuming we had users to test
<pfifo> god-zotac, Im sure you use it for the same reason as many of use, no hassle installs of a stable system
<god-zotac> a custom kernel is all i am wanting, i dont care about optimized cflags for userland packages
<blackbox> thanks I think that is what I needed
<holstein> feel free to join https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users and/or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-devel blackbox
<god-zotac> pfifo:: fyi i am very well experienced with gentoo/funtoo ;)
<holstein> blackbox: we have a channel too #ubuntustudio ... but again, you'll be helping us help folks like yourself, probably not finding help there necessarily
<pfifo> god-zotac, really, other than what ubottu said about !kernel, there isnt too much else to say, no one really uses custom kernels unless they have to. anyway like i said, the way to go is to get the kernel running, then build fglrx. and hope you dont break anything along the way ;)
<blackbox> sure I will take a look some time I appreciate the help holstein
<pfifo> god-zotac, if you know dpkg/apt well you could fetch the kernel sources from the repos and start with the official patched source of the kernel of you choice
<pfifo> (thats covered in that link)
<god-zotac> pfifo:: is there an apt command that will pull the fglrx sources and build it based on the running kernel, and keep a record of the .deb file for installation?
<celltech> I have windows XP... Need to make it bootable from a thumbdrive... How can I do this?
<pfifo> god-zotac, im not sure what will happen if you 'apt-get source fglrx' but I assume it would do exactly that
<god-zotac> pfifo:: it has been several years since i have used debian/ubuntu (ubuntu was in its infancy when i last used .deb based distros)
<zykotick9> celltech: sounds like a question for ##windows to me
<celltech> .... is there a windows chat? :D
<WoC> celltech, is that #/dev/null ?
<jenders> howdy ubuntu folks
<Chotaz> Is it possible to install XAmpp with a guy control center, like on Windows or OSX?
<zykotick9> !xampp | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<massive__> how can I move the program/application bar anywhere on my home screen?
<bugbrains> how to burn .dmg files to usb using ubuntu
<Chotaz> zykotick9: thanks, still is there a way to have a GUI controll center?
<bugbrains> i have os x snow leopard.dmg RETAIL dmg file
<bugbrains> i need to burn it to usb
<jenders> would somebody care to explain the difference between linux-image-server and linux-image-3.0.0-15-server. I kind of assume linux-image-server is a virtual "tracking" stable whereas linux-image-3.0.0-15-server is "pinning" a specific kernel release. Is that accurate?
<jenders> I have observed that on some systems, during upgrade the running kernel is removed during an upgrade
<zykotick9> Chotaz: sorry, not that i'm personally aware of
<sonalo5> hi
<bugbrains> how to make bootable os x usb drive using ubuntu
<urlin2u> jenders, you mean a standard upgrade, not a distro?
<zykotick9> jenders: the linux-image-server will just point to the current version, the one with the actually version number
<WoC> jenders, afaik you are correct as to the kernel
<sonalo5> exit
<jenders> urlin2u: someone on our team observed that the running kernel of the machine was removed during a an 'upgrade', I don't know the exact invocation but that seemed suspect
<bugbrains> how to make bootable os x usb drive using ubuntu
<jenders> I am now wondering if perhaps, linux-image-server "owned" the files in /boot and during upgrade, the files were removed and replaced with newer files also owned by the linux-image-server package
<urlin2u> jenders, only on a distro upgrade that I know of.
<jenders> so moving from one code name to another?
<jenders> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<urlin2u> jenders, you talking to me?
<jenders> yes'm.
<zykotick9> bugbrains: you'd probably get more input from an apple channel (if one exists)
<urlin2u> jenders, the sources list would change yes but distro upgrade would be like 11.04 to 11.10 m
<jenders> i guess, there's fear here that the running kernel could be removed from disk during an upgrade. I'm trying to understand the mechanism that might instate that
<zykotick9> urlin2u: your "distro upgrade" is very close to dist-upgrade, which doesn't have anything to do with going from 11.04 to 11.10 (for example)
<jenders> it doesn't seem like that would be a very good policy, but might make sense if one was tracking linux-image-server instead of a specific release
<urlin2u> zykotick9, just using the same description distro upgrade I saw ikonia use today. :)
<zykotick9> jenders: upgrading a kernel, even to a new version, will not remove the old one (that has to be done manually)
<urlin2u> zykotick9, I know the difference but thanks. :)
<thetinyj1sus> just switched from linux mint to ubuntu, hope i can get used to GUI
<jenders> hrm, I should collect more data
<jenders> this guy is trying to argue that we need to give up ubuntu for centos
<jenders> heh
<zykotick9> jenders: well, centos wouldn't be my choice, but for a server it makes A LOT more sence then using ubuntu
<jenders> I hear that, the ubuntu policy is more aimed towards the end-user than the enterprise even if things like LTS exist
<Carolyn> How do I figure out what's going on here? -> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Permission denied
<frybye> re- I have installed GUVCViewer webcam recorder appl. and it displays the stream from the camera and taks still shots fine but when hitting the video-record button - crashes immediatly.. any ideas?
<Russian> Hello, I have a problem. I have rest my bios successfully but now every time I start ubuntu, it put's me first into TTY mode and then if I stay idle, it finally boots up the login screen, can anyone please help me with this?
<Russian> rest = reset*
<sonalo5> hi
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Carolyn> lot - I'm trying to create an adhoc network, but clients were not getting assigned ip's. It looks like firestarter is killing all dhcp requests.
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: permission denied sounds like no root rights, you running firestarter as root?
<Carolyn> That's from the syslog lot.  It's dnsmasq complaining firestarter wouldn't let it open the port.
<Braden`> Hello, I have version 10.04 and I am trying to upgrade to release 11.10, but when I do do-release-upgrade it tells me there are no upgrades
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428865
<frybye> - so who is the "webcam specialist on duty" just now?  ;=)
<zykotick9> Braden`: i'd just wait until 12.04 comes out if i where you then you can go direct.  You'd need to go 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<Russian> Braden`: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<zykotick9> Braden`: re your current issue, LTS will only upgrade to an LTS (there is some way to change that)
<Carolyn> lotus - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/242869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 242869 in firestarter (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq's dhcp blocked to clients by firestarter" [Undecided,New]
<Braden`> Russian:  Thank you!
<frybye> put another way - anybody using GUVCViewer - especially with a microsoft lifecam hd 3000?
<Russian> Braden`:  you are most welcome =]
<Carolyn> Interesting that it's a 4 year old bug that has not been fixed.  Makes me worry about switching to linux.
<hydrox24> Braden`: unless you have made many changes to the system itself (manual ones) then you can simply backup your home dir and restore it to a fresh install of 11.10, you'll need to do a bit of work reinstalling apps but their preferences will be retained
<administrator> niha
<xgt001> hi, i am currently using 3.0.0.13 testing kernels for oneiric because it has aspm fixes, have the fixes been implemented in 3.0.0.15 or should stick with the current kernel?
<zykotick9> Carolyn: don't lump ubuntu into all of gnu/linux
<hydrox24> Carolyn: Yes, but security holes are almost always patched within days, only less important ones can fly under the radar that long
<hydrox24> Carolyn: also, it's ubuntu, not linux as a whole.
<thetinyjesus> o ya
<Russian> Does anyone know why I could be possible getting into TTY mode when I try to boot Ubuntu, and after I stay idle for a while, it continues to boot the login screen?
<hydrox24> Russian: did you modify your grub (kernel) boot line at any time?
<Carolyn> I'm not lumping anything.  I'm trying to follow directions from the ubuntu site, installed firestarter from the gui.  It should work out of the box, without having to fix 4 year old bugs.
<Russian> No, but I ended up having to flash my bios and then reconfigure the settings, however I don't see how that would affect Ubuntu, because the settings are exactly the same.
<Braden`> What does LTS mean?
<Russian> Long Term Support
<zykotick9> !lts | Braden`
<ubottu> Braden`: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<WoC> Russian, all the settings ?
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: did you try same settings without firestarter?
<WoC> Russian, was it acpi related maybe ?
<Russian> WoC, bios is set to IDE by default
<Carolyn> I'd have to uninstall firestarter to do that lotus, as it starts up along with the network interface and dnsmasq dies at that time.
<dRounse> well as linux users we know that there will be configuring and stuff, if you want perfect right out of the box use Mint
<Russian> Do I need to reinstall X server maybe?
<Carolyn> And yes, it works without the firewall but I sort of want one.
<WoC> Russian, ok, so just the boot order ?
<Russian> WoC:  what do you mean? As in did I just change the boot order in the bios?
<WoC> Russian, i was just curious as to why you needed to flash your bios
<Russian> WoC:  ooh, well I forgot the password that I had set a while ago, so I had to reset >.<
<dRounse> is using Xubuntu, the same as using Ubuntu and installing Xubuntu desktop and then removing the ubuntu programs?
<zykotick9> dRounse: yes (assuming you installed the xubuntu-desktop package)
<WoC> lol, ok :) na'starovya tovarish
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: you could try gufw to test if its really a firestarter problem
<lotuspsychje> !info gufw
<Russian> WoC: heh oke thanks, I wish you could help me ;p
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.10.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<Russian> WoC:  Did a clean install of nvidia driver, still no progress.
<dRounse> zykotick9: ok because i want the speed of xubuntu and look of xfce without the lag of unity
<WoC> ah.. the nvidia drivers, not the nouv... drivers right ?
<Russian> WoC: Yeah, of course, I have blacklisted the nouveau one
<WoC> Russian, in grub too ?
<Russian> WoC:  Grub?
<Russian> WoC: !grub
<Russian> oops
<Russian> !grub
<WoC> as in the .... rd_blacklist kernel option... i think its rd_blacklist
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Russian> WoC:  Can I find that in the same file?
<mozammel_> hi, i like ubuntu fonts, from where i can get  it?
<WoC> check lsmod and see if you have that nouv module loaded
<jenders> does anyone have any advice on troubleshooting partman-auto recipes for preseeding?
<Russian> WoC: Nouveau doesn't show up in the list.
<WoC> oh, ok, you're lucky then, sort of
<WoC> do you have some sort of mismatch with the driver version ?
<jenders> here's what I'm staring at
<jenders> http://pastebin.com/gEiiZD3y
<Russian> WoC:  where do I check that, X server?
<WoC> do a lspci
<Russian> WoC:  thanks one moment
<jenders> 100MB /boot and the rest for /
<jenders> even a faster way to test the recipe would be great
<dRounse> can you use webmin on a regular home/file server?
<jenders> if anybody has any thoughts
<zykotick9> !webmin | dRounse
<ubottu> dRounse: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Russian> WoC:  what am I looking for there?
<lotuspsychje> webmin is dangerous too
<dRounse> ohhh ok thanks
<WoC> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV*
<Russian> WoC:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1080 (rev a1)
<WoC> Right :)
<dRounse> so should i use a light DE like xfce or lxde and then use vnc?
<dRounse> i need a gui
<WoC> Russian, i would join #nvidia and ask which linux driver fits that card
<Russian> WoC:  So what should it match?
<lotuspsychje> dRounse: vnc is dangerous too, try ssh
<jenders> dRounse: what mandates a gui?
<damo22> Russian: lspci -nnvv |grep VGA
<WoC> Russian, looks like a HD card and a good one but i never seen it
<Russian> WoC: oh, I already followed a guide to get my card working, and all was fine, until I rest the bios today and I got that black TTY screen before it loads the login window
<WoC> oh
<jenders> i'm typing to you from a MacBook Air so I am not GUI averse but I'm just wondering what the requirements are for
<jenders> maybe you can use X forwarding
<dRounse> jenders: well i think thats a lot easier personally
<Russian> WoC: EVGA GTX 580
<WoC> not a SLI config is it ?
<jenders> dRounse: it's a matter of taste, some things are easier and some things are more difficult
<damo22> Russian: you need the xxxx:xxxx vendor:device string
<Russian> damo22: I did that, now what >.<
<dRounse> i always mess things up in commandline and it would be a lot easier to set up with a gui
<WoC> Russian, looks like damo22 might be able to assist
<jenders> dRounse: I'd look into X11 Forwarding until you're more comfortable typing :)
<Russian> WoC:  Yeah, hope so, thanks a lot though
<bustajustin> think im in the rigth room now
<bustajustin> right*
<dRounse> ok whats x11 forwarding?
<WoC> np tovarish
<dRounse> sorry im kind of a noob when it comes to servers
<jenders> moment, let me find a decent tutorial
<dRounse> and linux in general
<Russian> damo22: so what must I do, I probably can get the string if I get what you are referring too
<lotuspsychje> dRounse: teamviewer maybe
<zykotick9> dRounse: if your connecting from a machine with an Xserver, then you can open GUI applications (not the entire desktop) through SSH
<jenders> ^
<jenders> that
<damo22> Russian: lspci -nnvv |grep "VGA controller"
<dr_willis> ssh is handy in so many wwys
<dRounse> ok i dont need the desktop, the applications
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: and much safer then vnc or webmin
<Russian> damo22:  oke I did that
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: still around?
<jenders> ah, he was too late i was just going to paste this to him
<jenders> http://www.craigryder.com/linux-ubuntudebetc/x11-forwarding-and-ssh-for-remote-linux-ubuntu-desktop/
<dr_willis> webmin and ubuntu tend to not work well .;)
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<zykotick9> dr_willis: s/and ubuntu// ;)
<damo22> Russian: [xxxx:xxxx] should be on that line
<Russian> damo22: oke, one sec
<angie> wow
<angie> this room is big
<angie> is this working???
<zykotick9> angie: we see you
<lotuspsychje> lol
<angie> my first day to be here
<angie> ja
<angie> but no ones seems to talk?
<zykotick9> angie: do you have an ubuntu support question?  if so, just ask.  This isn't a channel for general chatting, it's support only.
<angie> im figuring out how it works here
<Russian> damo22: the service vendor string, is that the serial number or the part number?
<angie> ahhhhh
<angie> what is ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Carolyn> yeah lotus, still working on this problem.
<damo22> Russian: all you have to do is run the command i told you and paste the output here   lspci -nnvv |grep "VGA compatible"
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: please repost your question, the real experts are in the house now
<angie> wow thank you ubottu
<Chotaz> !hosts
<Chotaz> After changing the hosts file, how do I make the changes to take effect?
<damo22> Chotaz: its instant
<scientes_> where can i download the debian-installer images for arm?
<Chotaz> damo22: would 127.0.0.1/site site.local work ?
<Russian> damo22:  like this? --> lspci -nnvv |grep [xxxx:xxxx]        ?
<damo22> Russian: no, exactly like this: lspci -nnvv |grep "VGA compatible"
<zykotick9> Chotaz: i'd remove the "/site" and retry
<Chotaz> zykotick9: that aprt already works but i have many sites on my www folder, how can I point to a specific one?
<Russian> damo22: oke, I'll reboot brb thanks a lot
<damo22> Russian: no
<zykotick9> Chotaz: oh damb, i've done that before but don't remember how... sorry.  For vhosts type stuff right?
<xSmurf> anyone with experience with cryptsetup hooks?
<damo22> Russian: it wont do anything
<Chotaz> zykotick9: exactly
<xSmurf> shouldn't /lib/cryptsetup/askpass | echo # display the pass?
 * damo22 facepalm
<xSmurf> and/or is there a better tool to genre user passwords from the hooks?
<Carolyn> When AdHoc networking automatically configures dnsmasq for you, is there anyway to turn on logging? No config in /etc.
<Carolyn> Trying to debug issues with it.
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: maybe something to find in /var/log
<Carolyn> If requests are turned on, they're supposed to be in daemon.log, but it doesn't exist.
<Russian> damo22: I still get the TTY screen for 10.04 LTS, if I don't do anything for about 15-30 seconds, it switches to login screen
<damo22> Russian: i didnt ask you to reboot
<damo22> Russian: you still havent given me the numbers
<Russian> damo22: Aah, my bad.
<damo22> Russian: the command was not going to do anything except query your pci bus for devices
<Carolyn> dnsmasq is showing to start up ok in the syslog, but clients on an adhoc network are not receiving ip addresses. Without requests being logged hard to debug.
<Carolyn> I'm about ready to stab ubuntu in the eye.
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: no router that blocks it?
<Carolyn> lotus - The workaround for firestarter blocking dhcp appears to have worked.
<Russian> damo22: oke, got it, I sent you in pm.
<Carolyn> But still no ip addresses being assigned to adhoc clients.
<damo22> Russian: i cant recieve pm
<damo22> Russian: its only 1 line paste it here
<Russian> damo22: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:1080] (rev a1)
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: you have dhcp server running?
<damo22> Russian: so its a GeForce GTX 580
<Russian> damo22: yeah, I said that a while ago >.<
<Carolyn> lotus, adhoc networking uses dnsmasq as a dhcp server lite.
<Russian> damo22: EVGA GTX 580
<Carolyn> I'm trying to share an ethernet connection with a laptop over wifi.
<lotuspsychje> !adhoc
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<damo22> Russian: what is the error?
<Russian> damo22: There is no error as far as I can tell. Everything worked fine for me, but after I reset my bios and reconfigured (because I had to reset my password), ubuntu started booting directly into TTY instead of login window.
<Carolyn> That doesn't help, lotus.  Ubuntu automatically configures dnsmasq for you, when you create an adhoc network.
<Carolyn> And it doesn't appear to use /etc/dnsmasq.conf at all, as it doesn't exist.
<damo22> Russian: so are you in console now?
<Russian> damo22: Now I have to sit and wait while ubuntu is at the TTY window requiring my username/password, if I just ignore that and wait a while it loads the login screen.
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: what about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<Russian> damo22: no, right now I am fully loaded
<Russian> damo22:  with GUI and all
<damo22> Russian: possibly it is using a different video driver now
<lotuspsychje> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.57-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Carolyn> Nothing in there about getting dnsmaq to log requests when adhoc networks automatically configure dnsmaq.
<Russian> damo22: hmm, how to verify? I can open and configure the nvidia server settings just fine so far
<Carolyn> And that's what I need, desperatly.
<damo22> Russian: im not sure
<Russian> damo22: ooh check this out, when I booted into TTY, once I tried to loggin in with my username and password and after that I hit /startx and it booted me directly into ubuntu, but after like 20 seconds or so I got the loggin screen and I had already a session running, but I had to enter my password in order to continue, does that help at all?
<hydrox24> damo22: should we get Russian to run a bootchart?
<Russian> damo22: it seems like something delays the login screen
<hydrox24> damo22: It would help tremendously... unless it doesn't go as high-level as X
 * damo22 takes a back seat on this one
<Russian> =D
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: nothing in var/log/dnsmasq?
 * hydrox24 doesn
 * hydrox24 doesn't want to get involved but will anyway :)
<Carolyn> It doesn't exist lotus.  I keep telling you that.
<hydrox24> Russian: do you use Grub (AKA do you it whenever you boot?
<Russian> hydrox24: not as far as I know, Ubuntu is my only OS
<Carolyn> It is not logging requests, there is no config file.  Ubuntu is doing it all under the covers and I am ready to go back to windows.  It sucks, but at least it fucking works.
<Russian> hydrox24: so I boot into it automatically without any options
<hydrox24> ok, hold on. That just means there is one extra step to showing the GRUB2 menu I think
<Russian> hydrox24: oke
<hydrox24> Russian: so you use 11.10? And was it a clean install or an upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: just stick around a few, there's always a solution for anything
<Russian> hydrox24: I use 10.04 LTS (because of the stability and security) clean install.
<acerimmer> Russian: likewise here
<Russian> hydrox24: well I've added addons like Gloobus and Nautilus Elements
<damo22> theres a local root exploit for > 2.6.39
<Russian> acerimmer: cool ;]
<hydrox24> Russian that's fine, when we go through the reboot, you need to hold shift to show GRUB
<Russian> hydrox24:  oke and after that?
<hydrox24> damo22: do you mean 2.6.39 and below? cos I think that that's < 2.6.39
<damo22> no above
<hydrox24> you need to find the normal line for ubuntu (without any "safe-boot" appended etc) and hit the "e" key to edit the kernel boot line
<hydrox24> damo22: :/ wow, and when is it gonna be fixed?
<Russian> hydrox24: oke and after that?
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: not all wifi cards support adhoc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc#Supported_Cards
<damo22> its fixed but i dont know which version of 3 its fixed in
<hydrox24> Russian: wait, you aren't doing this as I speak are you?
<hydrox24> Russian: because you need to install the bootchart program first...
<Russian> hydrox24: no, but I memorized it.
<hydrox24> ok
<hydrox24> you'll need to add this "init=/sbin/bootchartd" to the end of the line that starts with "kernel"
<hydrox24> first, run this command on the machine you'll be analyzing:
<hydrox24> wait, scratch that
<hydrox24> just go here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/use-bootchart-to-find-out-how-long-ubuntu-takes-to-start-on-your-computer/
<Russian> I already installed bootchart and bootchartqui
<hydrox24> ahhh
<hydrox24> Russian: and did you do that before the last reboot?
<Russian> =], thanks anyway
<Russian> hydrox24: no, just now ^^
<hydrox24> ok
<hydrox24> now reboot :)
<USER__> fujftttttttttttttttttttttt
<hydrox24> you don't need to do any of the stuff I said before,
<USER__> uftuufrfuuuuuuuuuuuuftuffffffffffffffffff
<USER__> tfuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<USER__> uogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogogo
<photon> USER__: stop
<Flannel> USER__: Please stop that.
<Shirakawasuna> What is the best way to install beta nvidia drivers? (e.g. which ppa to choose)
<hydrox24> that was just for arch... (fail) :)
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: not sure, but the nvidia website offers very up-tp-dat binaries?
<hydrox24> Russian: ?
<jefimenko> i just followed the java6transition instructions and now i have no java binary
<jefimenko> i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/Java6Transition
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Russian> hydrox24: I presume I still need to add the init line right?
<hydrox24> Russian: no, sorry
<Shirakawasuna> I think nvidia supplies a horribly ugly script
<Shirakawasuna> a ppa is *much* nicer
<Russian> hydrox24:  aah, so what do I do?
<hydrox24> Russian: just reboot, no fancy stuff. I was reading instructions for Arch linux :/
<Russian> heh oke
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: does your laptop have a broadcom wifi card?
<Russian> Be right back and thanks in advance
<Shirakawasuna> I just need nvidia 290.* until it his stable
<Shirakawasuna> there's a bug in previous versions that prevents booting
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: OK, let me look into that
<jefimenko> how can i get my java binary back
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: I have tried again and again to get a GT240 to work - are you saying I need a beta nvidia linux driver or?
<Carolyn> That's why I'm trying to turn on request logging so I can debug it.  But I can't, because unbuntu configures dnsmasq for me.
<pangolin> Carolyn: please mind the language
<van> jefimenko: what happened to your java binary?
<Shirakawasuna> frybye: Not necessarily. My issue only affects Geforce 9300 IGP cards
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: i assume you tried nomodeset unsuccessfully?
<Shirakawasuna> zykotick9: yep. It's definitely a driver problem
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: well I will perhaps give it a go
<Shirakawasuna> fixed in the 290.* series
<Shirakawasuna> I just want a nice, clean way to install the beta nvidia driver
<Russian> I am back.
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: what is the name of your nvidia card?
<Shirakawasuna> a way that allows me to easily go back to the standard package when it his 290.*+
<Shirakawasuna> hydrox24: geforce 9300 IGP
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: did you manually config etc/dnsmasq.conf?
<hydrox24> Russian: ok, now look in /var/log/bootchart.png
<Russian> hydrox24:  yeah, found it, uploading onemoment
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: it appears the xorg-edgers PPA has 295
<Carolyn> Lotus - no.  I repeat, there  is no etc/dnsmasq.conf.  Ubuntu configures dnsmasq automatigically under the covers when you set up an adhoc.
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: you x64 or x86
<Shirakawasuna> zykotick9: I think xorg-edgers brings a lot of stuff I don't want...
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: probably true
<Shirakawasuna> hydrox24: x64. I appreciate the help, but are you going to nvidia.com and finding the driver? I found that already, I just don't like their scripts
<zykotick9> Shirakawasuna: but installing direct from nvidia, will re
<Shirakawasuna> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/290.10/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-290.10.run&lang=us&type=GeForce
<zykotick9> quire
<zykotick9> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Carolyn: thats really weird..there's gotta be a conf somewhere right and logs
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: ah, OK, so what's your issue then?
<Carolyn> Yeah it's using a template somehwere, but I have no clue where.
<Shirakawasuna> I'll try this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Shirakawasuna> bring sin less stuff
<pnorman> I'm looking for a reference for growing a RAID10 array with mdadm, but not finding anything - anyone know of one?
<Shirakawasuna> hydrox24: I strongly prefer a ppa/debs, but can't seem to find anything dedicated to just the nvidia stuff.
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: yeh, I guess it
<Shirakawasuna> e.g. when I used arch, I'd just install the nvidia-beta package (user-contributed) and it integrated nicely with the package manager. No mess.
<hydrox24> Shirakawasuna: yeh, I guess it's because there isn't much demand for a nvidia beta ppa
<jefimenko> van: i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/Java6Transition to replace sun-java6 with openjdk-6
<Shirakawasuna> so that when I decide to go back to vanilla it's clean
<jefimenko> van: now i have no java binary
<Shirakawasuna> woo, that ppa seems to have worked
<Shirakawasuna> bah, it's using nouveau, n/m >_<
<jefimenko> van: i ran "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin" after removing the sun-java6 packages
<Russian> hydrox24: check pm
<Shirakawasuna> I'll just install nvidia's stupid .run package
<van> jefimenko: just fyi, you dont have to remove a java version to install another one...
<van> jefimenko: all can install as many java binary, but only need to set on as default
<jefimenko> van: ok, well i was following the instructions
<Russian> hydrox24: did you get it?
<jefimenko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829731/
<jefimenko> openjdk-6-jre-headless is installed though
<hydrox24> Russian: yeh, do I have to (can't be bothered)
<massive__> I tried to play around with Compiz.. mistake that was.. now my screen is all jacked..I am missing the bar. I can only log into gnome.  Wasn't there a choice for Ubuntu before?  Not now!
<Russian> hydrox24: heh, well I took a look at it, but I don't really understand it, so if you please
<van> jefimenko; ok, so now did the openjdk-6 installed failed or something?
<jefimenko> van: no it seems to be installed
<jefimenko> van: i tried reinstalling them too
<hydrox24> Russian: just do this: /msg hydrox24 MESSAGEHERE
<jefimenko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829732/
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: how to install the nvidia 290 with a *.run file ending - Ubuntu 11.10 tries to open it in gedit!!??
<shahzad> i need some help
<xangua> massive__: duck go reset unity compiz conf http://askubuntu.com/questions/70572/reset-unity-and-gnome-to-default-values
<hydrox24> frybye: make sure it's got executable permissions first
<van> jefimenko: ok sounds like it was successful... perhaps its not set as default
<shahzad> i am using ubuntu 8.10
<hydrox24> !someone | shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<shahzad> i need upgrade open office
<acerimmer> !eol|shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Shirakawasuna> frybye: gotta use the command line
<xangua> shahzad: then please upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<Shirakawasuna> frybye: be careful with this stuff - it's powerful
<Russian> hydrox24:  are you getting any of the /msg hydrox24  mesages?
<acerimmer> shahzad: you should be able to upgrade directly to 10.04 LTS.  I highly recommend you do so.
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: what would be the command??
<shahzad> i am using pIII
<acerimmer> shahzad: what is plll
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: in the gui I have selected "run as programme?" right?
<Chotaz> How do I add a virtualhost on lamp?
<zykotick9> acerimmer: intel P3 i'd guess ;)
<frybye> then I can double-click it or..?
<acerimmer> zykotick9: LOL.  Right
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: I am a veteran with damaged memory - can you remind me of the command to run this in terminal...?
<acerimmer> zykotick9: can ubuntu upgrade to a different DE?  e.g. 8.04 to xubuntu 10.04??
<hydrox24> Russian: your just giving me those off the record messages again... what IRC client are you using?
<xangua> acerimmer: just install xfce desktop
<van> jefimenko: can you try this command -> $ ls -l /usr/lib/jvm
<Shirakawasuna> frybye: open a terminal, then go to the directory with the file (cd /path/to/file). To run it, type ./nvidia-whatever-etc-etc-.run. If this doesn't work, make it executable using chmod +x
<zykotick9> acerimmer: i'd GUESS no, but you could just install it after
<blackbox> stupid question I am having a problem apt-geting opengl "sudo apt-get install opengl"
<acerimmer> xangua: not for me, trying to help shahzad
<van> jefimenko: see if you can see open jdk there...
<acerimmer> shahzad: you there???
<zykotick9> blackbox: opengl isn't a packages, it's provided by your graphics drive & xorg
<jefimenko> van: http://paste.ubuntu.com/829734/
<hydrox24> blackbox: what's the specific problem?
<jefimenko> van: http://paste.ubuntu.com/829736/
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: gave error - must be run as root - ??
<blackbox> I am wanting to program graphics and somebody told me to use opengl.... but I don't think I have it on this system so I want to install it. I am using c/c++ as my programming language
<frybye> is there such a command as sudo ./nvidia******?
<hydrox24> blackbox: no, why can't you just install it using apt-get, what error does it give?
<jigspan> why my computer shut down incomplete?
<blackbox> Reading package lists... Done
<blackbox> Building dependency tree
<blackbox> Reading state information... Done
<blackbox> E: Unable to locate package opengl
<blackbox> sudo apt-get install opengl
<hydrox24> blackbox: that just means that there isn't a package available for opengl, you'll have to install it another eay
<hydrox24> way
<zykotick9> frybye: (i don't think manually installing nvidia is a good idea) BUT, are you running in Xorg still?  Cause the installer is going to want X stopped before it will proceed, and yes, you need to use sudo
<blackbox> I don't know what repo to add if it is not in the standard ones
<van> jefimenko: thats funny, "update-alternatives" should do the trick... let me get back to you
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: back to problem one - it says there is no supported nvidia card in the pc - i know that cos if I put the gt240 in the screen is unusable...
<Chotaz> How do I add a virtualhost on lamp?
<om> [
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: like a chicken and egg problem.. card with no driver not screen - driver with no card not installable???
<jigspan> and why selection menu appear each time on booting?
<frybye> zykotick9: what other way to install it???
<van> jefimenko: meanwhile, what "$which java" output is?
<jigspan> i have shutdown problem with ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> frybye: you need to install from command line (VT) after shutting down xorg
<van> jefimenko: if there is any... where does it points to?  "$ls -l $(which java)
<frybye> I put the card in the pc and no matter what I do i just get a mess of a screen - without the card it works with the ati 3000 onboard
<frybye> zykotick9: but there is still the problem that it wants the card in there...
<Shirakawasuna> frybye: when you download the nvidia installer, you have to make sure you get the right one. You may have accidentally downloaded the wrong one.
<zykotick9> frybye: do you have the propritary ATI driver installed?  cause cause conflict if you do.
<jigspan> is there solution for my problem?
<syddraf> Does anyone know how to use Compiz with Xubuntu?
<blackbox> I don't see opengl in synaptic ... I do see other things though but I have alot of books and resource example in opengl in c /c++ so I was wondering where I can get it install it. Correct me if I am wrong but it should just be a library .so files and h files that go in /usr/lib/ or something then since I have the path already in the standard $PATH variable it should be enough to tell the compile and include the header for it
<Shirakawasuna> frybye: e.g. I know that my card is the geforce 9 series 9300 (ion) card
<frybye> zykotick9: yes I do have it installed...
<xangua> syddraf: run: compiz --replace
<lotuspsychje> any desktop recorders to avi or mpeg4?
<syddraf> xangua: I do that and all of my window borders/titles vanish.
<jefimenko> van: which java returns nothing
<frybye> Shirakawasuna: I got the linux driver for the gt240 direct from nvidia - the installer seems to work except it complains the card is not in...
<xangua> syddraf: then you did not install gtk decorator
<frybye> zykotick9: I will de-install the prop. driver .. and try again...
<zykotick9> xangua: more likely, 3d support isn't active
<blackbox> problem is I don't know how to go about installing it would like to either get it thru synaptic or apt-get it. rather then have to manually download a tar extract it and install it or a dpkg -i thing
<blackbox> is their an equivalent name for opengl maybe libopengl their is just to many choices in synaptic and I don't know what the correct one is
<syddraf> xangua: Which package would that be under?
<xangua> !info libdecotator0 | ssydd
<xangua> !Info libdecorator0
<xangua> go ubbotu go :/
<ubottu> ssydd: Package libdecotator0 does not exist in oneiric
<smokycat> jefimenko: my java binary is static linked as "/usr/bin/java" -> "/etc/alternatives/java" -> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java"
<yeola> whois ubuntu
<van> jefimenko: try install this package -> openjdk-6-jdk
<syddraf> xangua: libdecoration0 is installed.
<van> jefimenko: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<sun_devil> vmware vs. virtualbox
<[ZeUs]> am
<zykotick9> jefimenko: you might want to try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<xangua> syddraf: then dou don't have any theme installed, you can use any metacity or kde decorator
<[ZeUs]> ?
<yeola> command to install all packages on local repository in ubuntu 11.10
<god-zotac> anyone here that has a zotac zbox w/ amd e-350 / hudson chipset? i'm trying to figure out the output of the it87 sensor and correct it with sensors3.conf
<Russian> hydrox24, did you get my message?
<jefimenko> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/829736/
<[ZeUs]> .w Russian
<[ZeUs]> Haciendo Whois A [Russian]
<theadmin> yeola: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/folder/*.deb
<zykotick9> jefimenko: so no java installed currently (or no java apt is aware of)
<smokycat> jefimenko: dont you have "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java" ?
<jefimenko> smokycat: yes, that exists
<jefimenko> i can run it and it looks like a real java bin
<van> jefimenko: manually creating what smokycat shows may work.. but lets keep that as last resort
<[ZeUs]> .quit ayyyyyyyyyy wwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol
<[ZeUs]> En Proseso De Desconexion
<jefimenko> zykotick9: openjdk-6-jre and openjdk-6-jre-headless are both installed
<jefimenko> i followed the instructions exactly on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/Java6Transition
<jefimenko> i removed the sun-java6* packages and chose option 1 for installing openjdk
<zykotick9> jefimenko: that's odd, 'cause i get "There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java" when i run it?  Good luck.
<jefimenko> zykotick9: when i run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/829749/
<van> jefimenko: perhaps its because "default-jre" is missing..
<van> jefimenko: try install that..
<jefimenko> van: that is missing
<van> jefimenko: good, try install it
<jefimenko> van: i installed it, but nothing has changed
<van> jefimenko: what about update-alternatives now?
<jefimenko> update-alternatives still gives the same result
<van> jefimenko: gosh
<padd173> When running perl (even perl -v) I keep getting: "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." and "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" - How do I set up en_US.UTF-8 on my system?
<padd173> I use Ubuntu Server 11.10
<padd173> How do I set up locales?
<xiong> Uh-oh. I have 8 workspaces, sometimes called virtual desktops. Unexpectedly, the contents have all becomes swapped -- rotated, to be precise, so that what was on 5 is now on 8, what was on 8 now on 7, what was on 1 now on 4, etc. There are dozens of open windows, How can I straighten them out?
<jefimenko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829751/
<frybye> zykotick9: it has worked!!! the gt240 running great - combination of the 290 driver and disab. the ati3000 proprietory... apparently.. great - thanks to you and meth* for the help
<pnorman> Does anyone if it's possible to grow a md RAID10 array from 6 disks to 8 disks, and if so, how to go about it?
<acerimmer> !frybey  !zykotick9 http://imagebin.org/196269
<ubottu> acerimmer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smokycat> jefimenko: if you make static link manually, it will work
<smokycat> jefimenko: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java 1061
<jefimenko> van: should i go ahead with this?
<van> jefimenko: yeah.. thats looks like easy fix for now
<jefimenko> i just upgraded my other comp the same way and it didn't have any problems
<jefimenko> :\
<jefimenko> that worked
<smokycat> jefimenko: strange accident...
<van> jefimenko: yup, I have multiple java versions installed... never had that problem..
<aBound> Indeed life is strange. :P
<smokycat> away from keyboard. thank you
<WoC> pnorman, you prolly get both better performance and reliability using raid5 than you have using raid10, mirroring is more likely to just mirror corrupted data should it occur... at least that is what i have seen
<pnorman> WoC: Not on a database load
<aBound> It is best to stick with the OpenJDK 6 that's previously installed by default. Or is it best to install OpenJDK 7?
<ultimo> ciao a tt
<jefimenko> thanks guys
<WoC> pnorman, are you using a file system or just raw devices ?
<massive__> thank you xanax
<pnorman> WoC: ext4 on lvm on the mdadm array
<ultimo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ultimo> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pnorman> WoC: Googling says that md RAID10 arrays can't be grown, but that might be outdated. I know RAID5 can be grown
<WoC> pnorman, sounds like it may be true about 10, as you would need to grow both the master and the mirror simultaneously
<WoC> unless ofc the raid can be paused for the duration
<Chotaz> Is it possible to use a command in terminal to do the following? : check every subdir inside directory A and delete these subdirs inside directory B
<WoC> Chotaz; "cd /path/A ; find . -type d -exec rm -rf /path/B/{} \;"
<hydrox24> Chotaz: what is the dirB relative to A exactly? or no relationship?
<Chotaz> I have 2 folders inside my external HDD one with 80 subdirs, another with 40 subdirs
<Chotaz> a:80, b:40, all the folders in b are also in a, I want all folders that are in already in b and a at the same time to be deleted
<WoC> Chotaz, oh
<Chotaz> i want it so A only keeps the subdirs that are not in B
<Chotaz> im not sure im making myself clear
<smokycat> rm -rf `find /path/A -type d -name B`
<smokycat> miss...
<WoC> Chotaz; that might be more than one line...
<smokycat> it is miss. dont type it...
<Chotaz> WoC: i really have no idea, but my cousin decided to screw my music folder
<Chotaz> he managed to devide my music collection in 2 dirs
<Chotaz> and then shoved some duplicates into one of those dirs
<zerothis> how do i make my already paired & connected bluetooth headset my default sound device?
<acerimmer> !guest|chotaz
<acerimmer> Chotaz: 10.04 allows GUEST session i.e. no access or permissions to do anything critical
<WoC> Chotaz, both A and B are sub-dirs in the same directory ? and You do want to keep only one unique copy of each directory, correct ?
<Chotaz> the A and B dirs are completely apart and far inside the hdd
<WoC> k
<Chotaz> my ideia is to delete every subdirectory from B that already exists in A
<superdave_> Getting some weird crap on boot... http://pic.twitter.com/D0tGLyj7 This disallows boot to continue and never gets to gui. any ideas?
<WoC> Chotaz, quick and dirty would be to just move all the dirs in B to A, overwriting any duplicates; leaving you with just one version lest ofc the dir structure is different
<WoC> and ofc assuming you have the free space for it
<pnorman> I suppose I could move all my drives to the hardware RAID card, but that would be a *lot* of work :/
<Chotaz> WoC: I dont want to lose this structure and I'm not sure if I have the space even
<a8ksh4> what're you working on, pnorman?
<Chotaz> he just copied all the dirs from A to B, leaving me with a bunch of duplicates
<Chotaz> I thought that'd be an easy, script-way out
<van> Chotaz: maybe not exactly what you looking for... but you can try "meld" its a GUI based comparison tool
<van> Chotaz: can check for dir too..
<superdave_> Getting some weird crap on boot... http://pic.twitter.com/D0tGLyj7 This disallows boot to continue and never gets to gui. any ideas?
<pnorman> Chotaz: you can do what you want with sed, xargs and other command line utilities - but I can't really help you write the command
<a8ksh4> could just rsync between them w/ the delete option to clean up...
<WoC> Chotaz; i think a script may be tricky if the dir structure is completely different
<Chotaz>  /media/MyBook/Music/GenreA/Flac vs /media/MyBook/GenreB/Flac
<WoC> Chotaz, there is always mc and some elbow grease ;)
<superdave_> Getting some weird crap on boot... http://pic.twitter.com/D0tGLyj7 This disallows boot to continue and never gets to gui. any ideas?
<van> superdave_: are you sure this is not a h/w issue?.. you can verify by booting live cd...
<superdave_> van: yeah, I'm up right now on cd boot...
<superdave_> van: actually using the computer to get here...
<hydrox24> superdave_: looks like a graphics issue, you using Nvidia/ATI/intel what?
<superdave_> hydrox24 Nvidia. preinstalled in a Dell demension 8300
<superdave_> hydrox24: stock, that is...
<hydrox24> superdave_: did you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<superdave_> hydrox24: Don't know... When I did a clean install, I updated the software on 11.04 without upgrading to the new release, and it asked me about optional drivers for my Nvidia graphics card. I chose to install the recommended one and not the one labled "experimental 3D for Nvidia".
<hydrox24> ok, last Q:
<hydrox24> did the issue occur after hibernating?
<superdave_> hydrox24: to my knowledge, it has not ever hibernated. just display sleep, and I was going in and out of that with no problem.
<lotrpy_> how to quit ubuntu-unregge channel only?
<hydrox24> lotrpy_: /part ubuntu-unrelated
<sherif> hey, how can i uninstall programs
<hydrox24> lotrpy_: /part "CHANNEL NAME"
<hydrox24> sherif: sudo apt-get remove (for the CLI) or use the software centeres "installed" button to do it normally
<lotrpy_> hydrox24, thanks, it worked
<sherif> hydrox24 thx
<lotrpy_> why I'm lotrpy_, not lotry, then
<zykotick9> hydrox24: you consider U.S.C. the "normal" way do you...
<sherif> hydrox24 sudo apt-get remove will give me list?
<zykotick9> sherif: you need to specify what package like "sudo apt-get remove foo" would remove the foo package
<hydrox24> zykotick9: no, but most people do :)
<hydrox24> sherif: no, you need to know the name of the package (hitting the tab key will autocomplete)
<sherif> hydrox24 thx alot
<hydrox24> sherif: sudo apt-get remove firefox (for example)
<Myrtti> lotrpy_: you can change your nick with /nick lotry
<superdave_> hydrox24: any ideas yet?
<mernilio> Hi all" Back from making bread.
<hydrox24> superdave_: no, try uninstalling the nvidia proprietary drivers, but I gtg to dinner so bye!
<lotrpy> Myrtti, thanks
<smokycat> good bye friends
<superdave_> Ok. from CD boot, how would I uninstall nvidia propriatary drivers on an installed system?
<mernilio> Baking bread for me, is something spirutial. Im not a good food guy, but bakeing two loafs of bread, with some wine makes me feel like im sharing the whelth wiht mohammad!
<mernilio> Mohammad always said: "share your bread with the unholy, before you cut theire heads off"
<llutz_> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mernilio> ubottu: sorry mr. bot :-)
<ubottu> mernilio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> superdave_: you'd first need to chroot into your HD install (see !grub2 for info on that) then use apt-get to uninstall it.
<sherif> apt-get shortcut for?
<mernilio> ubottu:  i know ur a bot.. dnot horrass me tho!
<ubottu> mernilio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<superdave_> zykotick9: thanks!
<sherif> hydrox24
<mernilio> can i say a little off topic question here?  (its a might-be a girlfriend issue)
<sherif> hydrox24 sudo apt-get is abbreviation of wut
<llutz_> mernilio: no
<pangolin> mernilio: no
<Myrtti> mernilio: please don't
<superdave_> zykotick9: about the grub2 topic... how do I get to that info?
<mernilio> Thanks for your support.. :-P
<prince_jammys> !apt | sherif
<ubottu> sherif: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<zykotick9> !grub2 > superdave_
<ubottu> superdave_, please see my private message
<superdave_> mernilio: for the love of all that is holy, no.
<zykotick9> superdave_: the link provided there has the steps for chrooting into you HD install
<superdave_> zykotick9: Hey, thanks :)
<al_nz1> how do I permenantly stop the dhcpd service?
<sherif> ubottu thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mernilio> I guess i will be like you .. lonley without a girl .. but she is so nice! fantastic body and all.. there is a problem. I have seen her teeth. They seem very pointy, like a vambire. :-(
<Anthony> I NEED HELP INSTALLING UBUNTU ON MY DELL INSPIRON 600M
<kaen> rofl
<Anthony> PLEASE
<kaen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Dilbert_characters#Loud_Howard
<prince_jammys> Anthony: no need for caps, and tell us some details.
<Anthony> i installed and when i restart i get error disk out, and prompt is grub rescue
<superdave_> trying to find drivers to apt-get remove, where should I start to find the correct driver for my graphics card?
<Anthony> what should i do
<zykotick9> superdave_: 1) what graphics card 2) how did you install them?
<damo22> Anthony: type into grub rescue:  root (hd and then hit TAB
<Anthony> roo hd
<superdave_> zykotick9: stock nvidia on Dell Demension 8300 and through ubuntu update manager.
<Anthony> root hd
<damo22> root (hd
<zykotick9> superdave_: "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" does it show installed?
<Anthony> root (hd)
<damo22> no
<damo22> dont close the parenthesis
<superdave_> nvidia-current:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 270.41.06-0ubuntu1   Version table:      270.41.06-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/restricted i386 Packages
<damo22> what happens when you type root(hd and hit TAB
<Anthony> is ther space between root and parenthises
<damo22> yes
<superdave_> zykotick9: nvidia-current:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 270.41.06-0ubuntu1   Version table:      270.41.06-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/restricted i386 Packages
<Anthony> ok unknown cammand root
<zykotick9> superdave_: so nvidia-current is not installed, do you see the Installed: (none).  I'm not sure what version you need though.  "lspci | grep -i vga" will give card model.
<Anthony> i get unknown command 'root'
<damo22> Anthony: type "ls"
<Anthony> ok
<damo22> Anthony: what is the output
<superdave_> zykotick9: output: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)"
<Anthony> i get  (hd0) (hd0.msdos) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1)
<damo22> Anthony: it looks like your 2 hard drives both have windows partitions
<Anthony> ok what do i do
<damo22> Anthony: how are your disks partitioned?
<damo22> Anthony: do you have multiple partitions? or are they as grub said
<Anthony> however ther were when windows was intsalled
<zykotick9> superdave_: from my very brief search, looks like you need the nvidia 173 driver.  I've never had much luck with the non-current nvidia stuff, so hopefully if you run into issues someone else can help.  I'd also suggest you do an internet search to see if you can confirm/deny that 173 is the correct version.
<damo22> Anthony: so you recently installed ubuntu?
<Anthony> yes
<damo22> Anthony: where did you install it to
<superdave_> zykotick9: Awesome! Thanks! How should I word that so apt-get install will fetch that for me?
<Anthony> cuase  windows keeps givine me issues
<zykotick9> superdave_: i'm unable to verify, but "sudo apt-get install nvidia-<TAB>" should list the options.
<damo22> Anthony: ie which drive
<Anthony> told to install over windows and delete all
<Anthony> so im not sure
<superdave_> zykotick9: Ok. Thanks for all the help!!
<damo22> Anthony: root (hd0,1)
<zykotick9> superdave_: glad to help, good luck!
<Anthony> unknow comand
<frybye> re - what do I need to do when both my cd/dvd drives are not being "seen" by the 11.00?
<damo22> Anthony: possibly reinstall
<damo22> unless someone else knows an idea
<urlin2u> frybye, 2 releases 11.04 and 11.10, this with a disc in them?
<damo22> frybye: boot up with one of the drives attached, dmesg | grep ATAPI
<superdave_> zykotick9: "nvidia-173" did the trick. now to reboot to find out if it worked!
<Anthony> i tried that several times
<frybye> damo22 - instead of both you mean?
<damo22> frybye: yes
<Anthony> can anyone else shed som ligh on my problem
<damo22> frybye: or just run the command anyway
<frybye> ok - urlin2u it is 11.10
<frybye> damo22: they are sata drives?
<damo22> Anthony: if you really dont want to keep the data and just want to install ubuntu, there is a solution
<urlin2u> frybye, cool. :)
<Anthony> nothing on it
<Anthony> but windows
<damo22> Anthony: there are windows partitions confusing the installer
<frybye> damo22: just that the command is mentioning atapi??
<TheNewMe> Can I turn my Ubuntu machine into a "cloud" for my friends and I?
<Anthony> ok what do i do
<TheNewMe> That use windows.
<damo22> Anthony: reboot with livecd and come back here for help
<damo22> Anthony: just select Try ubuntu
<Anthony> ok
<llutz_> TheNewMe: have a look at www.owncloud.org
<Anthony> then
<frybye> damo22: the command produces 3 lines of results..
<[6502]> hello... very n00b question :-) ... where am I supposed to create a pid file ? /var/run/ cannot be written by the user
<damo22> Anthony: then it will boot into a live distro and you can perform some commands to wipe windows totally
<Anthony> ok how
<frybye> an ata2.00 a ata4.00 and a scsi 3:0:0:0: cd-rom atapi iHDS118 etc etc..
<damo22> Anthony: i need you to be running the livecd to get the commands right
<Anthony> ok hld on almost ther
<frybye> dama - but if you suggest connecting only one - will try that - if it works - then the 2nd one in addition right?
<frybye> sorry that was for damo22
<damo22> frybye: can you paste the output via pastebin?
<frybye> hang on...
<damo22> frybye: or pm it to me
<frybye> damo22: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/829790/
<damo22> frybye: can you just paste the whole of dmesg to pastebin
<damo22> frybye: it appears that your drives are being detected
<damo22> frybye: but i need more info to be sure
<frybye> dmesg | grep gives a fault report?
<damo22> frybye: no just dmesg
<Anthony> damo22: ok
<damo22> Anthony: open a terminal from Applications->accessories
<frybye> damo22: the terminal ran out of space apparently...?
<Anthony> hat you me
<damo22> frybye: dmesg > ~/Desktop/output.txt
<Anthony> a workspace
<mansoor> Anyone know why i can't use Ptrace PTRACE_ATTACH on processes that I have started from within my application?
<RobinJ> Does anyone know if I will be able to run Unity (3D, not the 2D one) with an NVidia GT 430?
<frybye> "file or directory not found"
<frybye> damo22: ok i have it - in german ubuntu - desktop is called Arbeitsfläche
<frybye> will change command approp.
<Anthony> damm22: i idont see what you maen
<damo22> frybye: sorry i assumed you used english version
<kleanchap> what is imap email?  Is it something like web email from Yahoo/Google etc?
<frybye> damo22: no prob - (I am a brit. air force veteran living perm in berlin.)
<damo22> frybye: the file should appear on your desktop
<llutz_> kleanchap: look at wikipedia, its a mail-protocol
<frybye> damo22: it is huge 20+ pages or so.. what now?
<Anthony> damo22: i dont see what you talking about
<damo22> frybye: pastebin it
<frybye> damo22: no sure if the paste will hold it - trying...
<damo22> Anthony: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Anthony> i dont see applications
<frybye> damo22: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/829797/
<damo22> I'll be back soon
<damo22> sorry
<Anthony> damo22 got it
<kleanchap> llutz, thnx
<Kartagis> how can I release memory from cache?
<mansoor> Anyone know how to get rid of  the ptrace  PTRACE_ATTACH " operation not permitted" error?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<aleks_> I'm having some trouble with Conky-cli (and normal conky). I'm currently showing some mpd details with conky, and whenever the song changes or stops, the entire conky output becomes garbled. Any ideas?
<Anthony> damo22: you back
<zykotick9> Anthony: if you type "eject" into a terminal, does one of your optical drives open?
<Ralph> how do I determine if my 11.10 is recognizing my wireless card?
<zykotick9> Ralph: "iwconfig" might show you
<SilentDrgn> Having a very frustrating issue with my new laptop and Ubuntu 11.10
<Anthony> i only have one
<SilentDrgn> Every time I close the lid while on the login screen I get a black screen that shows different services starting and it freezes there.
<LinSkyrate> hi there :)
<SilentDrgn> I installed a new login manager, GDM, and that did not help.
<Ralph> ifconfig tells me I have lo and eth0 but not wifi
<llutz_> Ralph: iwconfig, not ifconfig
<zykotick9> Ralph: ifconfig vs. iwconfig - not the same
<JermBob> is apache still the most secure easy to use web page server for ubuntu ?
<llutz_> JermBob: no
<JermBob> llutz what would you recomend then
<JermBob> this is why i asked
<Anthony> zykotick9: i only have on cd drive
<llutz_> JermBob: thttpd, apache is neither easy nor secure
<JermBob> true
<JermBob> thanks
<JermBob> so ill just sudo apt-get thttpd
<JermBob> that gets me up and running fast right
<JermBob> does it have a gui ?
<llutz_> better: its the admins making apache insecure
<frybye> damo22: while you were gone I tried the - disconnect one of the drives method - has not worked...
<Ralph> ok wlan says IEEE 802.11bg     ESSID:off/any     Mode:Managed     Access Point: Not-Associated     Tx-Power=0     and so on
<llutz_> JermBob: no, why should it?
<SilentDrgn> Any idea why I would get a black screen when closing the laptop lid at the login screen?
<frybye> damo22: does it make any difference which of the sata sockets are used on the m-board?
<JermBob> llutz_ just interested seeing you said its easy to use
<frybye> brb
<aleks_> I'm having some trouble with Conky-cli (and normal conky). I'm currently showing some mpd details with conky, and whenever the song changes or stops, the entire conky output becomes garbled. Any ideas?
<JermBob> llutz_ throttling HTTP server ?
<Anthony> frybye: dont think hes back yet
<Ralph> running 11.10 live.   I'm tring to get wifi working. wlan says IEEE 802.11bg     ESSID:off/any     Mode:Managed     Access Point: Not-Associated     Tx-Power=0     and so on. Help
<damo22> im back now
<Anthony> damo22: im at termmial
<Anthony> what are commands
<damo22> Anthony: great, can you type:  sudo fdisk -l  and pastebin the output
<JermBob> whats the command for a password change ?
<photon> passwd, JermBob
<JermBob> ah thanks
<zykotick9> damo22: fdisk -l doesn't list optical drives
<JermBob> i tried close to that
<photon> man passwd for more info.
<Anthony> invaild command
<Anthony> commmand not found
<damo22> zykotick9: im helping two people
<sentinel_> Ralph, try rfkill -list all
<Ralph> ok
<zykotick9> damo22: sorry
<tonio> ci sn italiani?
<damo22> Anthony: make sure you type this correctly:  sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> !it | tonio
<pangolin> !it | tonio
<ubottu> tonio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sentinel_> Ralph, and after that paste the output somewhere
<Anthony> ok got it for got space by dash one
<sbarcteam> hi.
<damo22> Anthony: its not a one its a lower case "L"
<Anthony> ok
<Anthony> got now what
<damo22> Anthony: can you pastebin that
<Evilkiss> Hello! Need help with adding new custom driver to kernel...I run command make in linux-source directory...no errors there, then run command make install, no errors there too, but after rebooting system....
<sbarcteam> I'm on maverick. my aptitude shows me there are conflicts. I pressed 'e' (to examine), and it's been saying for a while now: "open: 78980; closed: 96960; defer: 39; conflict: 42"
<Anthony> no differnt cpomputer
<Evilkiss> it's not reboot
<sbarcteam> What am I to expect ? how long to wait ?
<|johnny|> can anyone help me install a patch>
<|johnny|> ?
<|johnny|> It supposedly helps it to fix my pulse audio. But I don't know how to use it. It says it needs to be patched using git am but I get an error.
<damo22> Anthony:  i need to know the output
<jane-doe> Good evening folks.
<Anthony> im try somthhing
<damo22> Anthony: can you run a chat on that computer and connect to IRC
<JermBob> hey llutz_
<|johnny|> johnny@johnny-System-Product-Name:~/Downloads$ git am Eye.patch
<|johnny|> fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<Anthony> im try to paste here hld on
<sbarcteam> |johnny|: a patch is usually change to a text file (or several). Do you know which files you are to patch ?
<JermBob> where is the config file located for thttpd
<|johnny|> sbarcteam, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39664#c15
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 39664 in alsa "Kinect USB Audio device and module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile." [Normal,New: ]
<|johnny|> Apparently this patch works for the PS3 Eye as well
<|johnny|> But I can't figure out how to use it
<hypnocat> i have a bit of a problem:  it seems my machine doesn't have an /etc/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d is empty... how can i properly populate these?
<zykotick9> sbarcteam: last time i saw that "open/closed/defer/.." was on Linux Mint Debian Edition - i waited for 4+ hours before giving up on LMDE forever.  The solution in that case was, use apt-get - the same might apply here.  Ubuntu dropped aptitude for a reason (though I certainly prefer it/use it over apt-get, but i don't run ubuntu)
<zykotick9> hypnocat: it's /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<hypnocat> ah
<hypnocat> i do have an /etc/apt/sources.list
<hypnocat> ok.. that non-problem is solved..
<sbarcteam> |johnny|: you can use patch utility.  usage is described in its man page. basically it is: cd to the root folder of what you patch, then run: patch < file.patch
<|johnny|> ahh ok I'll give it a shot
<hypnocat> now to the next problem:   when i do a "wajig update", i get this error:   "dselect: no access method is selected/configured"
<Anthony> how do i past ie
<Anthony> damo22:how do i past ie
<hypnocat> where is the access method that error refers to supposed to be configured?
<JermBob> llutz_ i found the config file. how do i start the server now ?
<damo22> Anthony: have you got internet access on the computer?
<Anthony> i go on here noe i do paste here
<damo22> Anthony: www.pastebin.com
<zykotick9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> damo22: pastebin.com has ads
<|johnny|> Hmm it asks File to patch
<damo22> oh sorry
<|johnny|> Not sure what to write in even from reading over the bug file
<hypnocat> nevermind.. looks like i just had to run "dselect" and interactively tell it to use apt and the existing sources.list
<hypnocat> once i did that, "wajig update" runs without complaint
<srini> hello
<un1vers1on> Hello
<Anthony> damo22:<script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=Tn3JNsva"></script>
<damo22> Anthony: please unplug your usb key
<un1vers1on> I am using rainmeter but I seem to have html related error in it, please help http://pastebin.com/hquNz1SZ the error is probably in line 55, I dont know html so I need some corrections
<Anthony> ok
<Anthony> unplgged
<damo22> Anthony: it looks like you have a linux install on the first harddrive
<Anthony> ok so what do i do
<Anthony> i wanna delete and start fresh right
<damo22> Anthony: its probably easier yes
<Anthony> ok lets do it
<un1vers1on> Can someone help?
<damo22> Anthony: be very careful with this command it will wipe your hard disk
<frybye> damo22: you there now? I checked the cd-drives are to be seen in the bios - just not in ubuntu..
<Anthony> what do i do
<damo22> Anthony: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<damo22> that will wipe your partition table
<frybye> damo22: did that last paste turn up anything? <when you have time of course...>
<zykotick9> frybye: if you type "eject" into a terminal, does one of your optical drives open?
<Anthony> is ther space before count
<damo22> Anthony yes
<Canyon_> hi
<Anthony> is that 1
<Plizzo> Hi, I have an annoying issue on my server running Ubuntu Server 11.10, it freezes constantly, and I can't find the root of the problem. Could anyone help me? :(
<Anthony> l
<frybye> damo22: it says it cant find a cdrom...
<damo22> Anthony: one
<Canyon_> i want to record channels in sopcast, but unlike windows, there is no record button for sopcast
<Canyon_> does anyone know how to record channels in ubuntu?
<damo22> frybye: what says that?
<TheNewMe> Does anyone know a good article on SSH security for Ubuntu?
<Anthony> no such file or directory dev/sda
<frybye> damo22:  I have switched around the sata cables a bit - can you give me the original command again (rember I have the memory disab..)
<damo22> Anthony you forgot the /
<frybye> damo22: when I enter   eject in a terminal it says   eject: <in german then> cant find cdrom or open
<damo22> frybye: try eject /dev/sr0
<frybye> damo22: the lower of the two drives ejected.. ie not the pionier bd one the cheap ordinary one..
<Anthony> damo22: 1-0 records in
<frybye> damo22: eject /dev/sr1 ejects the other drive - the pionieer bd drive - figures i gess..
<frybye> damo22: so now the question is why they dont show up in the gui - right?
<damo22> Anthony: it failed
<Anthony> 1+0 records in 1=0 records out 512 bytes (512b) copied , 0.00677572 s, 75.6 kb/ s
<damo22> oh ok
<Anthony> now what
<frybye> damo22: me too ;=)
<damo22> Anthony: now try installing ubuntu again and it should say its an empty drive and ask if you want to use the whole thing
<Anthony> ok ill let you results
<frybye> damo22: ah ha - just thought - the problem is they are not mounting!!??
<damo22> frybye: looks that way
<frybye>  so I need to edit some file...?
<damo22> frybye: what happens when you insert a dvd/cd?
<frybye> damo22: green light on drive comes on for a bit but then out and nothing shows up on gui..
<al_nz1> how the hell do I disbale the dhcp-server?
<zykotick9> frybye: 1) check the /dev/cdrom & /dev/dvd links using "ls -l /dev/cdrom" & dvd -- they should show ".. /dev/cdrom -> sr0" or sr1  2) verify that /etc/fstab didn't use an sd# for cdrom(s)
<frybye> zykotick9: crazy!!! the cd I had been using was apparently unreadable - I just put a ubuntu live cd in and it works fine .. sorry sorry...
<frybye> damo22: thanks for all your help - the stupid cd was unreadable or defective or whatever..
<damo22> yeah
<damo22> no worries
<bahamas> can anyone help me debug a sound issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/101491/sound-issue-on-64-bit-ubuntu-11-04 ?
<ophelias_> anyone else install HUD on 12.04 and it now show up?
<ophelias_> I press the Alt key nothing...
<Tm_T> ophelias_: try asking in #ubuntu+1 (:
<ophelias_> k
<ophelias_> thanks
<soul> Hello how do i make video call in skype using Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<song> Hi ya'll!
<singsong> How to update flash in ubuntu? Is it updating with apt-get update?
<quiescens> depends how you installed it
<soul> Hello how do i make video call in skype using Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<addy404> hello
<addy404> can any body help me over ubuntu problem issue
<addy404> please
<theadmin> soul: The same way as in any other Skype
<theadmin> addy404: You should name the problem first
<soul> I can't find any video call in skype
<addy404> i have install ubuntu 8.10 in toshiba
<addy404> and not abel to run internet in it
<addy404> via lan cabel in my office
<theadmin> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<theadmin> addy404: Sorry. Dead now. Use a newer release, we no longer support it.
<bahamas> sound debugging anyone http://askubuntu.com/questions/101491/sound-issue-on-64-bit-ubuntu-11-04?
<addy404> i want to upgrade it but not abel to run internet
<theadmin> addy404: You need to reinstall then
<addy404> i have free cd only one
<addy404> of 8.10
<theadmin> addy404: From a newer release. Either way, we don't support Intrepid anymore whatsoever, sorry.
<singsong> addy404  it's a very old release! Try 10.04 or the latest releases. They should work out of the box.
<addy404> ok
<addy404> then just tell me procedure of running internet
<addy404> in ubuntu
<singsong> download from ubuntu.com
<theadmin> addy404: I have to point out that 8.10 has problems with nVidia nForce networking cards which don't seem to be fixable
<damo22> addy404: i can help you get internet working on it
<addy404> how
<al_nz1> hey theadmin
<al_nz1> how the hell do I disbale the dhcp-server?
<damo22> addy404: do you have a way to paste output to a pastebin from there?
<singsong> How to update flash in ubuntu? Is it updating with apt-get update?
<theadmin> al_nz1: sudo mv /etc/init/dhcpd.conf /etc/init/dhcpd.conf.DISABLED # Or something similar.
<addy404> how
<addy404> i am not familiar with it
<addy404> i m new in linux
<damo22> addy404: you need a usb stick to transfer some log files from the dead pc to an internet enabled pc
<al_nz1> theadmin: oh ok - just hiding the conf file will do it huh?
<damo22> addy404: otherwise i cant help you
<addy404> ok
<theadmin> al_nz1: Yeah, long as it doesn't end in .conf it's ignored
<addy404> how and what file
<addy404> please tell m e
<Promille> When the floodbot ask you to reg yourself, in #ubuntu-unregged, does it mean to reg yourself with NickServ?
<llutz_> al_nz1: its not the config, its the file controlling this upstart-job
<addy404> hey demo22 tell me what procedure i follow to runing internet in my ubuntu
<llutz_> !register | Promille yes
<ubottu> Promille yes: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<al_nz1> theadmin: ok - weird - I dont have a /etc/init.d/dhcpd.conf
<damo22> addy404: boot up the pc, then run dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt; lspci -nnvv > ~/Desktop/lspci.txt
<theadmin> al_nz1: I'm not sure what the name is, figure that out :D
<llutz_> al_nz1: /etc/init   not init.d (sysV)
<al_nz1> not in there either
<al_nz1> looks like its in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<theadmin> al_nz1: That's not an initscript
<al_nz1> theadmin: so what am I searching for then?
<theadmin> al_nz1: Anything related for it in /etc/init/
<al_nz1> theadmin: hmmm, ok dhcp is not even running!
<al_nz1> perhaps because I dont have a init script?
<al_nz1> whats even more confusing is that I have a /etc/dhcp and a /etc/dhcp3 dir
<xgt001> hello
<llutz_> al_nz1: thats for the client too
<singsong> anyone?
<singsong> How to update flash in ubuntu? Is it updating with apt-get update?
<al_nz1> llutz_: so could yo uhelp me to get dhcp installed please?
<al_nz1> I did have it running before
<xgt001> singsong, i guess some ppa would help, are you running oneiric?
<llutz_> al_nz1: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<llutz_> or whatever the preferred dhcpd now is
<al_nz1> already installed
<singsong> xgt001 11.04
<xgt001> singsong, try seven machines ppa
<singsong> ?
<singsong> what's seven machines?
<singsong> will update my flash?
<soul> Hi is it possible to have a video chat in skype from Ubuntu 11.10  ?
<al_nz1> llutz_: ?
<llutz_> al_nz1: sudo service dhcp status
<frybye> soul - sure when the webcam is compat and setup right...
<al_nz1> dhcp - unrecognised service
<bahamas> anyone have experience debugging sound issues?
<damo22> al_nz1: are you trying to disable your LAN from getting DHCP allocated to all pcs?
<singsong> xgt001 isn't ppa just for packets. Can it update anything?
<bahamas> my sound doesn't work on the desktop, only in the browser
<al_nz1> damo22: well trying to get it running first - then may disable it while I check a few other things out
<al_nz1> but want to get it running first
<Anthony> damo22: you there
<damo22> Anthony: yes
<Anthony> same thing
<singsong> So far everything worked, but today, myspace, refused to play a song, saying, my flash is not up to date.
<damo22> Anthony: which version is your livecd
<Anthony> 11 i think
<llutz_> al_nz1: service --status-all &>1|grep dhcp
<damo22> Anthony: try scanning the cd for errors
<Anthony> hoe
<Anthony> how
<al_nz1> llutz_: permission denied
<al_nz1> but trust me dhcp is not running
<llutz_> al_nz1: this doesn't check for running services, it lists all services being available
<damo22> Anthony: boot off the livecd and press ESC when it boots up i think (or hold left shift) then when it asks the menu, select "Check for errors"
<Anthony> damo22: how do i do that
<al_nz1> llutz_: its not there
<Nepherius> Anyone know how I could make chrome stop crashing every 5 seconds on ubuntu 11.10 ?:)
<llutz_> al_nz1: "ls -l /etc/init.d/dhcp-server"
<llutz_> al_nz1: err "ls -l /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server"
<al_nz1> no such file or directory
<al_nz1> on either
<llutz_> al_nz1: well, at least in 10.10 dhcp3-server contains that file. so check your package, try to reinstall
<bc81> hey all
<Anthony> damo22
<Anthony> ; do i have make new cd if there are errors
<damo22> Anthony: yes
<bc81> i have a question, i'd like to assign an icon (or png image) to a data DVD, so that when the dvd is inserted, it shows up in the file browsers.  any suggestions
<bc81> ?
 * damo22 waves magic wand... nope cd still broken
<Anthony> no errors
<damo22> Anthony: ok so there is something wrong with grub
<jncog> hello friends󠁟
<shore> info
<Anthony> how do i fix it
<Telugodu> how to backup gnome desktop?
<Anthony> how do i fix it
<addy404> hello dam22 r u there
<damo22> addy404: yep
<cloudgeek> whihc is best irc for graphics
<cloudgeek> or anything to edit stuff like
<n00b336> hello, howto tar -cf /path/to/files/FILES that so just FILES are in the archive and not /path/to/files/ ?
<damo22> jncog: stop inviting me to dud channels
<Anthony> damo22:how do i fix it
<cloudgeek> gif or moving image in which all matter is moving in a image
<addy404> hey damo i take both file
<bahamas> can anyone tell what's wrong with my sounds from this output of alsa-info.sh script http://paste.pocoo.org/show/546032/?
<bahamas> isn't there an op around? jncog is a spammer
<damo22> Anthony: boot off the livecd and we will try to recover
<Anthony> ok booting, what do i do next
<Telugodu> I think gnome doesnt have any backup tool
<ciao> ciao
<Telugodu> I will switch to KDE
<damo22> Anthony: open a terminal
<quietone> 11.10 Live CD won't boot on 8yr old desktop. I've checked the disk on another machine and it is OK. Anything I can read on figuring this out?
<ciao> \list
<bc81> n00b336: possible try -C, --directory=DIR (change to directory DIR)
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> !it | ciao
<ubottu> ciao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ciao> !list
<bc81> !ops spammer of jncog
<ubottu> bc81: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bc81> jncog spams with CTCP message invitations etc
<pangolin> bc81: freenode staff took care of it. thanks for the report
<bc81> ok :)
<Anthony> damo22: ok got one open
<damo22> Anthony: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Anthony> command not found
<damo22> Anthony: try again
<damo22> Anthony: are you sure
<Anthony> sams
<damo22> Anthony: there is a space between install and /dev/sda
<Anthony> error cant find device for boot
<addy404> hello
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | addy404
<ubottu> addy404: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Richard_Cavell> Am I right in thinking that the startup sound for Ubuntu 10.04 is the same as the one for 10.10, just slower?
<bazhang> addy404, first you need to connect via ethernet correct?
<addy404> hello all
<addy404> demo22 i wait for u r responce
<damo22> bazhang: i have his dmesg and lspci
<bazhang> damo22, ah ok thanks
<addy404> hey bazhang
<addy404> help me please
<Anthony> damo
<Anthony> i get an error
<damo22> addy404: you have 2 network controllers in your dead pc?
<addy404> mean
<damo22> addy404: you have 2 network plugs?
<addy404> i don't know
<addy404> so what to do
<damo22> addy404: neither of these 2 network controllers are firing up in your kernel
<addy404> ok
<Anthony> what do i do
<addy404> then what to do
<damo22> addy404: Ethernet controller [0200]: Attansic Technology Corp. Device [1969:2062] (rev c1) and Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:002b] (rev 01)
<damo22> addy404: and you are running a linux 2.6.27 kernel
<quietone> booting to 11.10 Live Cd, I get the purple screen then a screen full of messages.  How do I fix this so I can install?
<addy404> yes
<addy404> u r right 2.6.27
<addy404> u r such a genius
<damo22> addy404: that is very old im not sure i can help you unless you have the kernel headers installed
<addy404> how can  i install
<Anthony> dont forget me damo
<addy404> hey demo
<addy404> then what to do
<damo22> addy404: with great difficulty, but you can check if they are installed with sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<addy404> when i try sudo apt-get install it show error
<addy404> ok
<addy404> i try this command later then what to do
<damo22> addy404: sudo dpkg --get-selections|grep linux-headers
<addy404> ok
<Anthony> damo22:?
<damo22> someone needs to help Anthony fix grub
<addy404> i note down both of these command would u like me run this command right now
<damo22> addy404: just run the second command
<addy404> ok
<cloudgeek> any suggestion for screen recoder tool and later can edit recording too
<addy404> actually i m in office and my laptop is out so it will take time
<opt1mus> cloudgeek: recordmydesktop
<addy404> hey demo could u tell me how can i familiar with linux or what to do for getting knowlegde like u
<cloudgeek> optimus : okay  checkout the same
<Evilkiss> Can somebody help with compiling own module to kernel?
<Evilkiss> I need steps that must be done...
<damo22> addy404: well this is going to take ages, you need a build environment for 2.6.27 on there and backport a driver for your network card
<Anthony> can anyone help me repair grub
<addy404> second problem i m facing is i m not being abel to run movies on it and not install sound driver
<damo22> addy404: i suggest you download a new release
<addy404> tell me some procedure so i follow
<mneptok> Anthony: was GRUB working on this disk previously?
<Anthony> i downloaded it today
<mneptok> Anthony: wait, a CD?
<addy404> ok so by download new release all my problem is solved or not
<Anthony> yes
<damo22> addy404: pretty much yes
<mneptok> Anthony: you cannot fix GRUB on a CD.
<damo22> mneptok: he installed ubuntu from a cd, now his pc wont boot
<addy404> ok and demo tell me how can u r so much knowledge
<Anthony> what do i do then
<mneptok> Anthony: if the CD is not booting, most likely the image is corrupt. re-download it, preferably with a toold that has built-in checksumming, like BitTorrent
<Anthony> its installed im pc
<Ravih> why ubuntu is so famous?
<damo22> mneptok: he did a cd check it is good
<adam_> Propaganda
<adam_> lol
<addy404> i want to take these knowledge tell me how can i get knowledge
<mneptok> Anthony: how are your hard disks connected?
<Anthony> grub messe up after install
<Anthony> its a laptop
<addy404> demo tell me name of site/book for getting knowledge aboutn linux
<mneptok> Anthony: does it use UEFI?
<Anthony> thst little connecte pl you put in drive
<mneptok> Anthony: does the laptop use UEFI or a standard BIOS or both?
<damo22> addy404: many years of experience
<Anthony> i dont know
<Anthony> what do u mean
<addy404> i just wanna to become like u what i have to do
<damo22> addy404: there is no procedure for becoming damo22
<opt1mus> addy404: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<addy404> no i just to get knowledge like u
<addy404> thanks optlmux
<opt1mus> No problem.
<Anthony> so...
<addy404> and demo tell is  movies is may run on my system or not
<damo22> addy404: depends what the specs of the machine is
<addy404> mean
<addy404> i have 350 gb hard disk
<mneptok> Anthony: the grub-pc package may or may not work on systems with UEFI. you don't know what you have. that makes resolving the issue very difficult.
<addy404> i have 2gen i3=4 gb ram
<Anthony> how do i find out
<damo22> Anthony: what is the make and model of your pc
<mneptok> Anthony: look for UEFI references in any BIOS screens?
<Anthony> its dell inspiron 600m
<addy404> and don't know how to run movies and where find driver for sound
<Anthony> i just get dell logo ans it say bios revisonA16
<mneptok> Anthony: and what error does GRUB give?
<damo22> Anthony: it seems like a fairly old machine i doubt it would use UEFI
<Anthony> error: outof diskgrub rescue
<damo22> mneptok: he gets a grub-rescue shell
<mneptok> Anthony: put the CD in, and when you get the menu, choose "Boot from first hard disk"
<addy404> hey damo does linux ubuntu 11 is abel to play movies in it
<opt1mus> Yes.
<damo22> addy404: of course
<Anthony> same thing
<addy404> ok
<kalimojo> whats a good beginners to intermediate ubuntu book ?
<mneptok> Anthony: alright, so boot to a live session from the CD
<addy404> after installing linux 11 how to run movies and where i can get sound driver
 * mneptok really should try to go back to bed
<Anthony> the trial
<addy404> demo:
<_apostate_> running precise - keep getting "public key is not available" with launchpad ppas
<damo22> addy404: you shouldnt need any extra drivers with 11
<damo22> addy404: most all things work out of the box
<addy404> damo: ok thanks
<damo22> youre welcome
<addy404> i contact u  lated when i install 11
<addy404> bye
<kalimojo> how can i tell if my laptop has bluetooth capability ?
<Anthony> ok whats next
<DarkStar1> Hello. I am trying to setup seamless ssh access (to logins without passwords) do I need to create the .shh folder in the user home directory of the account I wish to log in to?
<kalimojo> how can i tell if my laptop has bluetooth capability ?
<samrat> how can I fix the power regression in Precise Pangolin?
<fidel> kalimojo: i guess there are several ways. try: hwinfo | grep blue
<LjL> samrat: i recommend you ask in #ubuntu+1, as this channel doesn't deal with unreleased versions
<samrat> LjL: really sorry.. i meant Oneric (11.10)
<Anthony> damo
<bahamas> guys, how can I debug a game only displaying a black screen when trying to run it?
<Anthony> damo22 you there
<damo22> Anthony: yeah
<Anthony> other guy left me
<Anthony> he had me go the live on the cd
<damo22> Anthony: ok
<Anthony> then i dont what he wanted me to do
<opt1mus> bahamas: What game?
<damo22> Anthony: run a terminal
<Anthony> ok
<bahamas> opt1mus: unreal tournament 2004
<damo22> Anthony: sudo fdisk -l
<Jeico> What distribution is "better" for Java and C++ programming? Ubuntu or Fedora?
<Anthony> one or l
<damo22> Jeico: what icing is better on a cake?
<damo22> Anthony: L
<Anthony> ok
<Anthony> got it
<Jeico> damo22: if you can't help with my question, then do not bother to answer :S I just want to pick a distro and I want to be sure on my pick.
<whitman> Is there any way to change the "Turn off after" to 15 minutes, rather than just the options in the drop down box. (10 and 30 are the closest)
<whitman> In the screen settings.
<damo22> Jeico: i asked a subjective question in response to your subjective question, this channel afaik is for ubuntu support
<LjL> Jeico: your question in all fairness is not really on topic for this channel
<Anthony> whats next
<damo22> Anthony: does it mention /dev/sda as the main drive?
<Anthony> sda1
<damo22> Anthony: ideally i need to read the whole output to know the next command
<bc81> whitman: in 10.10 you can set the amount in seconds.  alt+f2 and type gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout/
<bc81> not sure what configuration tool is available in newer releases
<whitman> That key doesn't exist in 11.10 :(
<bc81> you can open a terminal and do it
<Anthony> damo22:<script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=HAFdyq5A"></script>
<Anthony> damo22: <script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=HAFdyq5A"></script>
<damo22> Anthony: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<damo22> Anthony: space between grub-install and /dev/sda
<Anthony> cant find device
<tom453642356> Hello: is there a program that does a simple directory comparison, checking they have the same files and doing a recursive check of sub directories?
<damo22> Anthony
<Anthony> yes
<bc81> tom453642356: you might want to try meld
<damo22> Anthony: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Anthony> ok
<bencc> I'm using a command that output to a file: "pdf2svg input.pdf output.svg" how can I output to stdout instead?
<damo22> Anthony: sudo grub-install   --root-directory=/mnt    /dev/sda
<tom453642356> bc81: i am trying meld right now. it seems to be reading every single file, checking every byte of every file. that is overkill
<motz> hi, I need to transfer a big file (6.8 Gb) from a ubuntu laptop to a mac laptop
<tom453642356> bc81: i just want something that does ls recursively and verifies they are the same
<Anthony> install finised no error
<damo22> Anthony: what is the output ?
<tensorpudding> motz, well, the best way is to connect them through ethernet cables to your router
<Anthony> istall finished no error reported
<tensorpudding> motz, then share the folder on the ubuntu laptop, and browse the share on the mac laptop
<damo22> Anthony: ok now do this:   sudo umount /mnt
<tensorpudding> motz, you don't need to connect them with wires, you can do it over wireless, but wireless is so slow that 6.8 GB will take several hours
<damo22> Anthony: then you can reboot and it should work
<fidel> motz: or just push the file via scp from box a to b (ssh access must be enabled in the mac sys-prefs)
<bc81> tom453642356: diff -r <dir1> <dir2>
<Anthony> says command not found
<tom453642356> thanks bc
<bc81> np
<damo22> Anthony: umount not uNmount
<Anthony> same
<Dr_Willis> paste the exact command you are using.
<tensorpudding> motz, folder sharing can be accomplished by right-clicking the folder and going to Sharing Options, then enabling the folder; you do this for the folder that holds the file you want, and enable guest access
<tensorpudding> motz, do you follow?
<Anthony> ok got it now restart
<damo22> Anthony: yes, reboot now, but pay more attention to the commands i type, or paste them directly if you have trouble
<Anthony> ok let you now status
<ian_> Hi - I've got a problem with Remote Desktop not working when one particular login is logged on - can anyone help?
<Anthony> same thing
<damo22> Anthony: you must have a wierd old buggy bios
<d1b> hi i wish to install ubuntu on a mac pro
<d1b> what's the best way to do this?
<damo22> d1b: i have done it i am running it now
<d1b> damo22: yes and what's the best way to do this
<Anthony> o what do i do
<damo22> d1b: go into osx and shrink your main HFS+ partition so there is room for ubuntu at the end of the drive
<d1b> damo22: and then?
<damo22> d1b: then you need to be careful
<d1b> how do i boot ubuntu / install it from there?
<Dr_Willis> Make Backups. always step #1 :)
<d1b> i have backups :p
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Dr_Willis> backup your backups...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<damo22> d1b: the main thing is to not allow ubuntu to wipe the EFI partition
<d1b> Dr_Willis: i read that and ... it doesn't answer all of the questions :p
<d1b> Dr_Willis: right
<d1b> damo22: *
<damo22> d1b: you have to boot off the livecd
<d1b> the thing is my mac pro wouldn't be on this thing ... i think it is the latest :p
<d1b> damo22: ok
<Anthony> damo22
<Anthony> ; what do i do
<damo22> d1b: you insert the cd and hold "option/alt" button while it is booting
<Guest35128> ciao
<damo22> d1b: then you can boot off the cd with the arrow keys
<d1b> damo22: how do i ensure that it doesn't kill the efi partition
<bazhang> !it | Guest35128
<ubottu> Guest35128: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<damo22> d1b: select the grub bootloader to install into /dev/sdxY where Y is the partition of the ubuntu root
<ian_> dlb: If you can't find out from Apple how to install Ubuntu using BootCamp as the boot manager, I would install Ubuntu on a separate drive - this way you won't inadvertantly cause the BootCamp boot manager to get overwritten by Ubuntu's Grub boot manager
<d1b> damo22: so i will need to install refit?
<mrtn86> Am I correct, that "software-center" uses APT database as well? I mean I could use apt-get for installing some programs and software-center to install other ones if I like?
<damo22> d1b: not necessary
<d1b> ok
<bazhang> mrtn86, yes
<d1b> so will it let me pick between ubuntu and osx?
<d1b> (on boot)
<ian_> dlb: This is what I did with my Windows 7 workstation - I didn't want to screw with the Windows boot manager
<damo22> d1b: only if you hold option alt while it boots
<mrtn86> bazhang, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> mrtn86:  all the package manager tools are basically front ends to the apt system.
<d1b> damo22: ah ok
<damo22> d1b: then you can use the built in osx bootloader to select ubuntu
<d1b> so grub doesn't let me do it
<d1b> oh ok
<d1b> so it will then just boot osx by default?
<damo22> yes
<d1b> ok cool
<d1b> it isn't possible to usb boot (instead of cdrom) ?
<damo22> probably is possible using the exact same method
<d1b> last time i tried it, it didn't work tho :<
<damo22> osx has a built in bootloader that lets you choose which partition to boot from, and if you install ubuntu onto one of them you can nest the bootloaders this way
<d1b> yes last time i tried it ... it didn't work :<
<d1b> ok cool
<Dr_Willis> install grub to say sda3 You mean?
<damo22> Dr_Willis: yes
<osmosis> is there any way to get the file edit menus back onto the application window instead of at the top?
<Dr_Willis> ive only done that with seperate hard drives. :) on Intel pc's  - i dont have a mac.. heh.
<damo22> d1b: whatever you do, DONT install grub to /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> osmosis:  you can disable the 'global menus' if you dont like them.  the webupd8 blog site mentions how to do it globally, or for specific apps.
<d1b> damo22: i'll make a backup of /dev/sda first ;)
<osmosis> Dr_Willis, cooL! will checkout
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Willis> I think has the info. or links
<damo22> d1b: /dev/sda1 is the EFI partition and the first 512 bytes of /dev/sda  is the osx partition table + jump code
<Dr_Willis> that url is worth bookmarking in any case. :)
<d1b> damo22: cool
<dondilly> Help, I had a box running 10.10 fall over yesterday. the files on hd0 all locked. reboot failed and end up in grub hd0 still vis from bios and is sys drive so obv accessable. but fails to boot from grub either generic or recovery
<dondilly> am a bit of a linux noob
<mcl0vin> ubuntu 10.10 what i can add a user using system>admin>users&group and then add the user! nothing happen when i click add :(
<kaspi> hey guys
<biborn> who have tried 12.04 LtS? is it better than 11.10?
<oCean> biborn: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<trijntje> mcl0vin: isn't there a button to 'unlock' the settings first?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: check if the user is created
<biborn> l
<mcl0vin> biborn: and who said that 11.10 was any good
<mcl0vin> ikonia: no this is a fresh install
<ian_> I've got a VM of 12.04 - and it's buggy as hell right now
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I'm not quite following your issue
<biborn> mcl0vin: what do you mean? my native language is not english
<mcl0vin> there is no unlock trijntje
<oCean> ian_: this is not the correct channel, use #ubuntu+1 for that discussion
<kaspi> I have updated my system to the latest kernel, everything good except my mouse makes the screen go black... any input from any of my mice, any suggestions?
<Stanley00> !pangolin | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Culiforge>  Hello, was working with some others yesterday to get a broken install running.. reinstalled grub... had to run, now neither install will boot.
<ikonia> Culiforge: define "will not boot"
<mcl0vin> ikonia: users & group
<oCean> Culiforge: you asked the same question in #ubuntu-beginners, please don't crosspost
<ikonia> mcl0vin: how are you launching the gui ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: it loads automatically when i boot
<ikonia> mcl0vin: the user admin gui should not load automatically when you boot
<Culiforge> ikonia, after bootsplash system stops with 'loading please wait'
<mcl0vin> ikonia: oh ... i go to system > admin>user & groups
<biborn> which is better? 12.04 alpha or 11.10?
<mcl0vin> biborn: 10.4 or 10.10
<ikonia> biborn: please stop asking about 12.04
<ikonia> biborn: 12.04 is not released yet or stable
<ikonia> biborn: 12.04 discussion is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> biborn, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 discussion
<ikonia> mcl0vin: is the user you are using in the "admin" group
<mcl0vin> yes
<biborn> mcl0vin: of course 10.04
<ikonia> mcl0vin: so what's the actual issue ?
<dondilly> Help, I had a box running 10.10 fall over yesterday. the files on hd0 all locked. reboot failed and end up in grub hd0 still vis from bios and is sys drive so obv accessable. but fails to boot from grub either generic or recovery
<Culiforge> oCean, sorry, there was no traffic on beginners this morning
<ikonia> dondilly: define fails to boot and "locked"
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i take my last answer back.and replace it with i don't know...i am using the user from the setup and trying to add another user to the system
<tom453642356> dondilly: you could pull hard drive out and plug into another computer
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok, check if the user is in the admin group, that is the first port of call when using root-needed administration guis
<mcl0vin> ikonia: ok, so my user is yes an admon , because he belongs to the admin group
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok, great, so what's the actual issue now ?
<mcl0vin> *admin
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i can't add another new user
<kaspi> I have updated system to the latest kernel and any input from my mouse makes the screen go black. What to do?
<mcl0vin> using the gui
<ikonia> mcl0vin: you're going to need to give more detail than that
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i click add and nothing happen ..
<mike_83> hello all..as soon as somebody is free i could sure use some help
<mcl0vin> ikonia: from sys >admin> user & groups
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok, have you checked to see if the user was actually added
<ikonia> mcl0vin: just ask a question
<ikonia> mcl0vin: sorry, that was for mike_83
<kaspi> mike_83: tell us
<Dr_Willis> mike_83:  state the question and see who answers
<ikonia> mcl0vin: check if the user was actually created or not
<mcl0vin> ikonia: yes the user is not add, i only have one user in the system
<ikonia> mcl0vin: how are you checking that ?
<dondilly> would it be poss to boot from livedcd and copy to another hd, not sure whats more likely, hd file, hardware or OS in a twist
<mcl0vin> ikonia: because its not asking me for anything about the user...and to check it i can vi /etc/passwd
<mike_83> i decided i didn't like ubuntu 11.10..so i install 10.04lts..and can't get my wifi card to work..which is a ralink rt5930..if tried installing it about 10 different ways according to various howtos online to no avail
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok, so it's not in the password file, can you show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> dondilly: don't need to boot from a livecd to add a hard disk
<mike_83> no takers? :)
<mcl0vin> ikonia:you got it
<Dr_Willis> mike_83:  if you have tried 10 differnt things.. your system could be in a very confused state
<ikonia> mcl0vin: got what ?
<dgfger> i have problems with arrow keys in terminal windows
<dgfger> they do not work
<mike_83> me and the system both lol
<Dr_Willis> mike_83:   Id just get used to 11.10 and unity/gnome-shell - its the way of the future.
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i pm'd u the output of uname all
<ikonia> mcl0vin: why pm me ? just put it in the channel so we can all follow
<ikonia> I don't accept random pm's which is why I've not got it
<dondilly> ikeonia - no but current OS failed and now only boots to grub so if hw ok could copy what I need to usb drive after booting from livecd, only 1 linux box and drive is ext2 so not easily read by windows
<dgfger> also my login manager misbehaves
<ikonia> dondilly: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are trying to say
<dgfger> also fullscreen console steals my lettters
<biborn> if i install 12.04 alpha now, can i just upgrade it when it is released later? i mean upgrade by just using sudo apt-get upgrade
<dgfger> cousld someone troublesshoot it?
<mcl0vin> ikonia 2.6.35-32-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 23:31:33 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> biborn:  of course. thats a major feature of the package system
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> mcl0vin: cool, so it's all al in order
<ikonia> mcl0vin: could you try launching another admin releated gui tool (anyone you want) and see if it responds ok
<_apostate_> try as I might I cannot get smooth fonts in Openbox like in Gnome
<ikonia> mcl0vin: that way we can narrow it down to either that tool, or the lack of sudo auth on the tool
<mcl0vin> ikonia: name one
<ikonia> synaptic, hardware drivers, anything
<ikonia> mcl0vin: no idea of the top of my head, you've got the menu in front of you
<mcl0vin> ikonia: all works fine
<ikonia> mcl0vin: so it would appear to be down to that tool
<ikonia> mcl0vin: can you try launching it from the command line with gksudo
<ian_> biborn: Why don't you try 12.04 as a VM first before you commit to upgrading a real system?
<dgfger> why my up/dowen arrows DOEN"NT WORK?
<ikonia> dondilly: your caps lock key clearly works, please don't use it for no reason
<dgfger> nowhere in X
<ikonia> oops dgfger your caps lock key clearly works, please don't use it for no reason
<dondilly> ikonia, ubuntu box crashed will now just go to grub on boot and fail to boot from grub. I either need to repair OS or recover data from disk
<ikonia> dondilly: sorry about that
<Racy> Q1. could i put a specific video driver into ubuntu's iso, that would get recognised/install on installation? (Q2. if so, where(what folder) in the iso would i put it?)
<ikonia> dondilly: ok - so what do you see when you try to boot the system
<ikonia> Racy: what are you trying to insert exactly
<mksboa> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mcl0vin> ikonia: gksudo users-admin and this is what i got "http://screencast.com/t/yQSiGwvDsN3"
<ikonia> mcl0vin: very odd
<ikonia> mcl0vin: in the terminal behind the gui, is there any additional info coming up
<mcl0vin> ikonia: vs when i lunch it from the gui it loads the user i have there and populate the add delete manage group buttons
<mcl0vin> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ooh, something clearly very wrong there
<ikonia> mcl0vin: never seen that behaviour before
<mcl0vin> ikonia: if you are using the same disto can you duplicate the issue
 * dgfger wonders if support personnel sleeping right now
<Racy> ikonia: NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)
<ikonia> dgfger: I wonder if you can see that people are activly being helped
<mcl0vin> ikonia: its been doing it since 10.4 for me
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I'm not using the same distro, but I know many who are without that same issue
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> dgfger:  its 7 am in the usa :) on superbowl sunday.. it may be quiet in here.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: never had the issue on 10.4 and I use that daily
<ikonia> Racy: ok, I'd advise you not to try that, because you'll need to build a kernel module and pre-configure Xorg
<mcl0vin> ikonia: hmmmm...and this is a freshly downloaded and installed 10.10
<bazhang> dgfger, whats the exact issue
<dondilly> it refuses to boot normally and goes to grub, if I try boot from grub  the last few lines are reporting refuse to mount dev sys proc  and drops to  busybox
<Racy> ikonia: ok thanks, it's installed in version 11.04 (says it's activated, but not currently in use) I can upgrade to 12.04 from this version, was just checking
<ikonia> why would you want to do that ?
<ikonia> Racy: it's not in use as your X11 config is not setup
<ikonia> Racy: no need to upgrade, try to find a resolution to a problem before such extreme measures as upgrading
<ikonia> mcl0vin: just thinking
<mcl0vin> ikonia: what is the issue :)
<ikonia> mcl0vin: no idea at this moment
<mcl0vin> ikonia: remember i told you yesterday that this is a headless and i remote to it
<Racy> ikonia: ok, thanks about x11 config. i'd upgrade when 12.04 is released at the earliest / when 11.04 runs out at the latest
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i found it
<ikonia> mcl0vin: explain
<ikonia> Racy: sorry, what you've said make no sense
<dondilly> ikonia it refuses to boot normally and goes to grub, if I try boot from grub  the last few lines are reporting refuse to mount dev sys proc  and drops to  busybox
<mcl0vin> ikonia: this is a remote box somewhere in the attic and i use nx to get to it , and i ve always used it that way , i plugged directly to it and tried the users and groups and it works fine
<mcl0vin> ikonia: when i use the remote session it doesn't
<ikonia> mcl0vin: interesting, not sure why that would make a difference, I'll need to think more
<Racy> Q2 my Unity menu has started working, but doesn't hide or auto-hide (may not have started to work until i installed unity2D as well)
<dgfger> is 11.04 past support life?
<ikonia> no
<Racy> *Unity2D works fine when i boot that
<bazhang> dgfger, no
<bazhang> !11.04 > dgfger
<ubottu> dgfger, please see my private message
<aalm> ?
<dgfger> somehow everything I type is going to console I have X running on
<dgfger> i tried to use lightdm login manager, but it runs on console #1 and eventually crashes
<dgfger> also this console has a console login process running under x, i don't understand how it possible
<dgfger> under=underneath
<Racy> off topic Q3.  i'm using http://webchat.freenode.net/ #Ubuntu is the 1st IRC channel i've found with people chatting.  Does anyone know a popular Australia / Melbourne channel?
<ikonia> Racy: ask in #freenode
<bazhang> !alis | Racy
<ubottu> Racy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Racy> cheers, thankyou
<LiquidOrion> Hello. Installed Ubuntu and getting this error - http://xrl.us/page341 - can anyone help me ??
<LjL> LiquidOrion: wrong link, i dare hope.
<LiquidOrion> Hello. Installed Ubuntu and getting this error - http://xrl.us/page341 - can anyone help me ??
<aalm> \join #malaysia
<kralle> sorry is there a way to run dnsmasq and networkmanager together
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> !info dnsmasq
<ubottu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.57-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 120 kB
<skilz> How do I change the GDM login theme?
<dgfger> does 11.03 uses GDM by default?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> 11.04 used gdm 3 i belive
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> its not very themeable last i checked.
<kralle> any way to use it togeter dnsmasq and networkmanager
<dgfger> i tried to replace it with lightdm and having now CRAZY x issues
<dgfger> any alternative to it?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> try just using the console and 'startx' :)  or xdm, kdm, or  some other dms in the repos.
<trojan> compiz doesn't work that well anymore .. :(
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kralle: are you shareing your network connection or anythign else special?
<kralle> yes  Dr-Willis-Of-Lov as hotspot
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Does anyone know of a system administration web interface available as a debian package?
<kralle> ineed to run dnsmasq together id did it yesterday but i forget how because i reinstalle ubuntu
<Braden`> err ubuntu package
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kralle:  seems to be some sort of bug with it --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63059/why-is-my-ethernet-connection-connecting-and-disconnecting-repeatedly
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Mautz> Hey there! Got some trouble with booting from MARVELL raid after updating the BIOS; Ubuntu doesn't find the raid drive, which I used to boot from. Windows 7 does, so I think the raid itself is still ok. fdisk on live-system won't show the disk either. Could someone help me out please?
<mosdef100200> Hi there does anyone know of a .swf live preview software in Linux?
<crizzy> mosdef100200: gnash.. mplayer + xine can play flash files too
<Braden`> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov:  Thanks
<ikonia> Mautz: you'll find that common with all fakeraid devices
<ikonia> Mautz: using fakeraid is something I'd try to avoid at all costs
<mosdef100200> Hi thanks for the help what i used to have on windows was a preview thumbnail generator of a swf file and i am trying to find something like that in linux
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> it would be a feature of the file manager i imagine.
<kralle> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov:  any more ideas ?
<Mautz> ikonia: but it worked until this update; any idea how to fix this?
<ikonia> Mautz: I suspect the support/inbuilt driver will have changed between kernels and that device is no longer usable
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kralle:  no idea.  just saw that post on how theres bugs with dnsmasq network manager and shareing the connection.
<ikonia> Mautz: again - fake raid is the devil
<Mautz> ikonia: so i have to downgrade my bios again and hope, that I will show up agian?
<ikonia> Mautz: I just wouldn't use it at all, and swap to software raid
<Mautz> ikonia: can I use the software-raid from linux and windows? doesn't it slow down the system?
<ikonia> Mautz: software raid is not cross-platform, so your windows disk won't see it
<ikonia> Mautz: in terms of performance there is no difference between software raid and fake raid, they both use the machines cpu (that's why it's called fake raid)
<Mautz> ikonia: so best would be to use a raid-controller?!
<ikonia> Mautz: a hardware raid controller is good, software raid if you only need Linux support, fakeraid (for me) never
<kralle> so no way to use dnsmasq and networkmanager for hotspot
<kralle> ?
<mcl0vin> how can i add a user to sudo please
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kralle:  seems to be a bug with it. the forums or askubuntu threads might have some work arounds.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: just put them in the admin group
<kralle> lol ..
<kralle> how to search in 100000 posts
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/857294
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 857294 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Creating hotspot leads to endless connect/disconnect loop" [Medium,Fix released]
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> i just searched for dnsmasq on askubuntu
<Mautz> ikonia: got an idea, how much a raid-controller should be?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76981/cannot-make-wi-fi-hotspot        seems theres issues with dnsmasq and doing hotspot type styff
<ikonia> Mautz: $400 is the average, look up LSI and 3ware
<san64> ciao
<san64> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daulity> hi all
<Daulity> i have a problem with poping/cracking sound, and i've noticed it only happens when viewing flash video's ...
<Mautz> ikonia: ok, thank you for your help! I'll try to recover my data using the old bios and then delete the fakeraid.
<Daulity> i've tried installing flashplugin nonfree but didn't help. is it even flash?
<ikonia> Mautz: not the help you where looking for I know, but it will serve you well in the long run
<Daulity> it's verry annoying
<mongy> Daulity, are you 64bit?
<Mautz> ikonia: well, i the end i learned a bit, so it was worth it ;)
<Daulity> yes 64bit
<recon69_lap> hi
<Navion> Can anyone tell me how to manually configure the display and graphics card on Lucid (10.04)
 * Schrodinger`Cat 
<recon69_lap> got a question, setup a comp for 2 young girls and was wondering if anyone can recommend a net nanny like program
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> Navion:  for what chipset/gpu?
<Guest10341> hi im new here
<Guest10341> how can i safe servers?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> recon69_lap:  opendns has a feature to block stuff. and then theres teh  various browser plugins. and i think some sort of proxy/security tool in the repos.
<Navion> I think it's a Siliconmotion SM712 but the probe keeps setting it up as a Matrox card
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> Guest10341:  clarify what you mean. and you may want to change Nicks -->  /nick Pick_A_Nick
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> Navion:   SM712 is an SiS brand card?
<Guest10341> nvm i found out how
<Guest10341> thanks
<kapz> hi where can I download the normal copy of ubuntu via torrent?
<ikonia> kapz: www.ubuntu.com has download links
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kapz:  the download sites have torrent links.
<Navion> It's on an Intel motherboard.
<bazhang> !torrents | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: Oneiric can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/desktop/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/oneiric/server/ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kapz:  the disrtowatch site also normally has torrent and iso links.
<kapz> yes the site shows an Alternate installer cd but not the normal one
<recon69_lap> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov: thx for the advice, but not a computer i'm going to be near much and the parents will not be able to manage anything as technical as that.
<Daulity> yes i have 64bit ubuntu, what does that have to do with the clipping/poping sounds?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> torrent.ubuntu.com has lists of all of them.
<mcl0vin> is there a propper way to move my current ~/download , ~/documents to a different drive ?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> recon69_lap:  open dns has a web interface you can remote admin/setup for their pc. but  ive no idea how hard it would be to bypass.
<kapz> Thanks a lot ubottu!!
<ikonia> mcl0vin: just move it, it's that simple
<Navion> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov: It's on an Intel motherboard.
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> mcl0vin:  use a soft link so they appear back in ~ if you want. :)
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i don't need to mount it
<ikonia> mcl0vin: you don't mount directories, you mount partitions on disks
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> to a directory :)
<Daulity> i've lost my sound icon from panel, how do i put it back/
<Daulity> ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: am confused a bit....how can i list which dev does my current ~/Download belongs to
<ikonia> mcl0vin: why does it matter which device it belongs to
<ikonia> mcl0vin: it's in your home directory, just move the directory to where you wnat it
<ntr0py> How can i disable font smoothing in firefox 10?
<mongy> Daulity, did you install flashplugin-installer ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i need to know please. i have two separate drive and i want to know were i have it
<mcl0vin> how can i tell if /home belongs to /dev/sda1 or /dev/sdb1
<Daulity> mongy yes
<ikonia> mcl0vin: mount shows your mounted files sytems
<Navion> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov: The biggest problem is that because it mis-probed the graphics chip it can't figure out the display and it's stuck as such a low res that I can't get to the buttons on the desktop tools.
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> mcl0vin:  the mount command shows mount
<recon69_lap> hmm, found a page that has a good start , http://www.howtogeek.com/54036/how-to-create-a-family-friendly-ubuntu-setup/ , i'll pass the info on to the parents , thx
<DevilSolution> is there a way to access or view the PATH variables or else whats the command to permanently set the scala compiler up?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> echo $PATH
<DevilSolution> ty
<itaylor57> DeviceZer0, echo $PATH
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> No idea what scala is
<DevilSolution> okay i did like PATH= on accident and i guess i cleared it?
<mongy> Daulity, ok,  enable the partner repo by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and removing the # from the partner lines.  then sudo apt-get autoremove --purge flashplugin-installer then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<mcl0vin> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov: ikonia : thanks , i can see that /home is mounted to /sdb1 which is 80GB and that should be enought because / is on sda1 and its own 80GB
<mongy> Daulity, for me, the flashplugin-installer method uses 32bit libs, and the partner version is proper 64bit version.
<DevilSolution> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov,  its just a programming language, largely based on java i believe.
<Navion> Can anyone help me with a display configuration problem? Ive been working on this for 20 hours straight and I'm getting a bit tired.
<ikonia> mcl0vin: a root file system of 80GB when using a seperate home partition is crazy and a massive waste
<tensorpudding> not crazy, future-proof!
<Daulity> mongy ok :)
<mcl0vin> ikonia: what do you suggest
<McG-Lucky> can i please ask for help
<tensorpudding> depends on your needs
<McG-Lucky> i need to no how to get into my server
<mcl0vin> McG-Lucky: just ask and someone will help you
<snowrichard> thanks to whomever wrote wiki page about internet connection sharing..  I'm on my cellphone's 3G network through my wireless router now.  The cell phone is connected to a laptop that is sharing the connection over the cat5 to the router.
<Daulity> mongy i've seem to have lost my sound? i've also tried and see at alsamixer in terminal sound volume is up... and right device is selected
<mcl0vin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tensorpudding> 30 GB should be "good enough" for everyone, but most can get by with less
<mcl0vin> McG-Lucky: !ask
<Daulity> 10GB normally is enough for me ...
<McG-Lucky> I need to get into my server
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> i have filled up 10 gb / befor. :) i do at least 20gb on the desktops
<Daulity> does your server have ssh?
<tensorpudding> i'm using 23, with a /home included
<tensorpudding> i've filled up more than 20 gb on /usr + /opt before though, in old times when i played games
<mcl0vin> McG-Lucky: don't PM
<McG-Lucky> i cant remember
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> a server without ssh is like  a car without doors.. :)
<McG-Lucky> why are all linux user so secretiff
<tensorpudding> 10 gb would probably be as low as you would normally go
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> or welded shut dors..
<McG-Lucky> lol
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> McG-Lucky:  theres no real need to msg people.
<mcl0vin> snowrichard: your 3G phone is doing what
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> expecially for such basic 'help'
<bazhang> McG-Lucky, what is the exact issue, please ask here and be very clear
<Daulity> ssh is easy install openssh-server and when you want to acces, you do ssh username@ip/hostname
<Daulity> in terminal
<snowrichard> i have a tethered usb connection to the phone, i'm sharing that connection with the rest of my lan
<damo22> it is possible to use sshfs to mount a directory locally over ssh
<alfredoalcaldo> irc://irc.darksin.net/FuLMiNe
<McG-Lucky> I installed a server about an year ago and just left it set up every thing and things worked then i forgot all about it cause i did not work on it for a long time
<mcl0vin> snowrichard: can i read that link please
<snowrichard> which link? the ics wiki page?
<mcl0vin> snowrichard: i wonder if i can do that with my 4G
<snowrichard> hold on
<mcl0vin> \yes
<damo22> snowrichard: how do you do that?
<Eximius> can't automount ntfs volume
<Eximius> I think it requires root privileges
<Eximius> the question is..... why?
<snowrichard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mcl0vin> but snowrichard don't depend on it because all wireless provider now using a tool that blocks theathering
<Daulity> laptopserver@Server:~$ uptime
<Daulity>  14:21:58 up 13:29,  2 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.04
<Daulity> haha that's howlong my server been running ^^
<Daulity> since yesterday ....
<snowrichard> I'm paying for the tethering plan
<oCean> Daulity: why would you post that here??
<snowrichard> 4GB  a month
<damo22> snowrichard: why does it cost you to tether?
<McG-Lucky> help please
<bazhang> McG-Lucky, and so what is the exact question, then
<snowrichard> the standard plan is 2GB / mo and no tethering
<damo22> snowrichard: is that an iphone?
<McG-Lucky> cant get into it
<snowrichard> att htc aria
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> Eximius:  you can run the ntfs-config tool and set it where they mount at boot. with fulluser access if you wanted to.
<bazhang> McG-Lucky, use your password
<tensorpudding> McG-Lucky, turn it off, open up the chassis with a phillips screwdriver
<Eximius> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov: That's not the thing
<McG-Lucky> no man lol
<Eximius> HAL should automount it without root user privilege
<McG-Lucky> ok lets be frank
<bazhang> tensorpudding, thats not helpful, please dont
<Eximius> or udev
<Eximius> one or the other
<bustajustin> ed "wake up" for the 1st time this morning and song played well no nothing
<McG-Lucky> its a dreambox
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> Eximius:  actually i think its a gnome service now in 11.10
<bustajustin> now it gives me only silence
<McG-Lucky> with linux on it
<Eximius> ah crap
<bazhang> McG-Lucky, what does this have to with Ubuntu?
<oCean> McG-Lucky: wrong channel then
<tensorpudding> that's..a set top box?
<tensorpudding> running ubuntu?
<McG-Lucky> that is running ubuntu
<McG-Lucky> openpli
<McG-Lucky> linux software
<oCean> McG-Lucky: linux, but not ubuntu
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> !info openpli
<ubottu> Package openpli does not exist in oneiric
<McG-Lucky> its all based on that yse
<McG-Lucky> its open software
<tensorpudding> openpli is not a distro though, you can run it on ubuntu
<bustajustin> ???
<bazhang> !ot | McG-Lucky
<ubottu> McG-Lucky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bustajustin> newbie here
<tensorpudding> but your question is probably not one we can help you with, we don't know anything about your box or its software
<bazhang> bustajustin, ubuntu support issue? please ask
<tensorpudding> have you tried the documentation for openpli?
<bustajustin> last night i installed xubuntu
<bustajustin> and everything worked perfect
<McG-Lucky> look how do you exploit to it then
<mcl0vin> is openpli something link mythbuntu ?
<McG-Lucky> i can see all the port that open
<bazhang> McG-Lucky, stop asking here please
<damo22> McG-Lucky: what kernel is it running?
<tensorpudding> no
<bustajustin> after using "wake up" alarm system
<sKew> Hi!
<bustajustin> was used and played the song i set but now
<bustajustin> ...
<bustajustin> nothing
<bazhang> bustajustin, all on one line, its impossible to read otherwise
<Guest18752> Will ubuntu 12.04 LTS work whit my boardcom 4353 wifi card & ATI radeon hd 5650? and is it more stabile than 11.10?
<kralle> sorry but again is there now a way or not to use dnsmasq and networkmanager ? i got it running yesterday but i delete ubuntu to set it up again now i cant find the link anymirw
<oCean> Guest18752: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<bustajustin> last night after the install my sound was working fine but now i can't hear anything
<kralle> or is someone login here and can tell me the link 2days ago
<kralle> loging
<Guest18752> oCean, thx
<bazhang> !1984 | kralle these?
<ubottu> kralle these?: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<obounaim> gsoc 2012 is announced http://bit.ly/zCTyvL
<bustajustin> After installing xubuntu sounds was good. woke up this morning and no i get no sound
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bustajustin> thanks
<kralle> Dr-Willis-Of-Lov:  i explain quick , if i start hotspot i can not start dnsmasq because port is busy
<kralle> so how i can bypass this
<kralle> i got it to run yesterday :( i lost this f""" link
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> kralle:  no idea - I dont use either thing.
<coz_> ctrl+alt+delete used to bring up the shutdown dialog UI,, n ow it brings up the Log off ui,, anyone k now the new command or keybinding for shutdown dialog UI?
<coz_> nevermind I found the command
<Duality> i installed the adobe-flashplugin but that didn't resolve the popping/cracking sound issue ...
<DevilSolution> okay i seem to be stuck, ive downloaded the scala compiler and IDE for eclipse but im not sure how to set the $PATH variable to allow me to use it, ive tried editing the .profile file and added the path of the /bin but it doesnt seem to work...any idea's?
<Duality> this only happens when i watch the flash vid though when i open a new tab the clicking/popping in the sound disapears...
<Duality> like only when the vid is covered the popping/clicking stops
<tensorpudding> DevilSolution, what exactly is this?
<oCean> DevilSolution: once you've edited .bashrc or .profile to add a directory to your PATH, you have to source that file again  source ~/.profile
<GLaDOSv2> okay, long story short, I need to change the password of a user in a single command that can be done by pressing enter just one time (need to execute it by php), so kindof need to sudo passwd root, but the php user is not in the sudoers file so need to change to another user who is first
<DevilSolution> tensorpudding, scala is a programming language based on java
<oCean> DevilSolution: check with echo $PATH
<DevilSolution> ahh okay
<tensorpudding> a more permanent solution will be to install it to /usr/local
<Navion> Trying to get my display to resize. Looks like Ubuntu's hardware probe misidentified the display chips
<DevilSolution> tensorpudding, the compiler?
<tensorpudding> to /usr/local/bin, yes
<tensorpudding> scala is already available in packages by the way
<DevilSolution> its just in my home folder at the moment, could i move i the whole file there or just the /bin?
<ratcheer> I lost my Ethernet connection in Ubuntu. It was working last night, and it still works in Arch Linux. I cannot even ping the router by IP address. How to troubleshoot and fix?
<tensorpudding> is scala a jar or something?
<tensorpudding> it's complicated
<oCean> !info scala
<ubottu> scala (source: scala): Scala programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.0.1.dfsg-1 (oneiric), package size 11187 kB, installed size 12748 kB
<DevilSolution> tensorpudding, as in it would install it for me? i have the compiler untared and i can use it but its not working with eclipse becasue i guess ive not set it up
<Navion> ratcheer: what do you get if you do an /sbin/ifconfig?
<tensorpudding> maybe you're better off just changing your PATH
<tensorpudding> i do a thing where i create a ~/bin and put that in my PATH variable
<tensorpudding> but to have it take effect everywhere you need to log out
<ratcheer> Navion: Thanks for your response. I will have to reboot to Ubuntu to see. Is there anything else I should check while I'm there?
<DevilSolution> its based on java i think, right okay so create a new folder and add the compiler to it?
<tensorpudding> for instance, if you start eclipse from unity's launcher, it will use the environment info that was present when you logged in, from before when you changed the config file
<kralle> someone here can help me about dnsmasq and networkmanager please
<ikonia> kralle: in what respect ?
<tensorpudding> DevilSolution, well, i don't know eclipse, it sounds like you just need to put scalac or whatever in $PATH so that eclipse can find it?
<DevilSolution> ive restarted afetr every time ive changed the .profile
<kralle> ikonia:  if i run dnsmasq i can notnstart any hotspot anymore
<DevilSolution> tensorpudding, yes
<Navion> ratcheer: There is a network tool under Adminstrator or System. It should give you the status of the ethernet NIC's. If it thinks things are OK. Try pinging 127.0.0.1. That's the special local host IP address.
<tensorpudding> it depends on your shell
<ikonia> kralle: what is that got to do with network manager?
<ikonia> kralle: you need to give details if you want help
<tensorpudding> you also want to be exporting it
<kralle> i whant to redirect a dns query
<ratcheer> Navion: Ok, thanks. I'll be back, later.
<tensorpudding> export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH
<kralle> if i run the hotspot dnsmasq not start cause port 53 is in use
<ikonia> kralle: again - what has that got to do with network manager, you need to explain your setup / problem if you want help
<DevilSolution> is the syntax im using even right? PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/MyName/scala-2.8.1.final/bin"
<tensorpudding> oh, don't do that!
<ikonia> kralle: 53  is a dns server - but again what has this got to do with network manager ?
<kralle> ikonia:  i have ubuntu , i whant to run dnsmasq And a wifi hotspot
<DevilSolution> becuase after source ~/.profile its still not showing in the echo $PATH
<tensorpudding> you're not adding it to PATH, you're resetting PATH
<tensorpudding> then all of your other stuff would cease to appear in PATH
<kralle> ikonia: bif dnsmasq running , my hotspot connect and disconne t same moment
<ikonia> kralle: ok - I'm going to stop talking to you now as you've refused to explain your setup, you complain that you can't use it with network manager but also refuse to explain how you are using network manager
<ikonia> kralle: best of luck
<tensorpudding> DevilSolution, by the way, $HOME would be /home/user
<tensorpudding> so that's redundant
<DevilSolution> i added it in the .profile file not in bash
<kralle> ikonia: i explained 10x retarded asshole
<ikonia> kralle: tone down the language and name calling
<tensorpudding> the quotes are unnecessary too
<DevilSolution> ahh okay so its a syntactical error? let me try again brb
<kralle> RETARDED ASSHOLE
<kralle> :)
<FloodBot1> kralle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> brilliant
<mydogsnameisrudy> seen that coming
<daswort> i got a problem: after upgrading linux 3.0.0-12 to *-15 and libwebkitgtk. its impossible to use unity or gnome-shell in 3D because there are no desktop element. and mutter has also problems (no window borders)
<daswort> any ideas? A mesa-bug?
<DevilSolution> tensorpudding, okay still no luck :/
<DevilSolution> is there a GUI i can use?
<tensorpudding> DevilSolution, what is your PATH right now?
<tensorpudding> echo $PATH on the terminal will tell you
<DevilSolution> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<tensorpudding> what about echo $SHELL
<dell> exit
<toumbo> Guys how to run a script as root?
<DevilSolution> /bin/bash
<tensorpudding> DevilSolution, okay, at the last line of your ~/.bashrc file, add
<ikonia> toumbo: just use sudo
<tensorpudding> export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH
<toumbo> ikonia sudo and then?
<ikonia> toumbo: then the script
<tensorpudding> and then run bash, and do echo $PATH again
<DevilSolution> okie dokie 2 min
<tensorpudding> conversely we could all just give up, and you could go copy all of the files in that scala-whatever/bin directory into /usr/local/bin
<d4n137> Question:  Now that Tomboy has been removed from Ubuntu 12.04, what does the future hold for UbuntuOne/Tomboy integration?
<tensorpudding> you'd have to use gksudo nautilus to bring up a "superuser" file manager so you have the permissions though
<DevilSolution> hmmm
<DevilSolution> weird
<DevilSolution> somethings changed but im trying to figure out what, it hasnt added scala-version.final/bin but its added something
<tensorpudding> it probably added /home/user/bin, for user being whatever your username is
<DevilSolution> okay its added home/myname/bin
<DevilSolution> yeh
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> so
<DevilSolution> add the contents of scala/bin to bin?
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> then run eclipse from inside the terminal
<DevilSolution> okie dokie
<tensorpudding> and it should work
<tensorpudding> it'll work when you launch it from the dock if you log out again
<DevilSolution> i see, if it works ill do a restart
<d4n137> Second attempt...
<d4n137> Question:  Now that Tomboy has been removed from Ubuntu 12.04, what does the future hold for UbuntuOne/Tomboy integration?
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> I hope they come out with a better tomboy :) hopefully one with an android port also.
<DevilSolution> right its looking good so far, the scala editor is running fine, just goan d/l some source from uni and see if its compiles alright....cheers tensorpudding , your help is much appreciated
<Oer> d4n137, Tomboy is just dropped from the install-cd
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> Tomboy is handy. but It and UbuntuOne could be 'leveraged/marketed' a lot better.
<Dr-Willis-Of-Lov> then you got the 'hate of mono' issue..
<Navion> Anyone tell me how to put Ubuntu in vesa displayy  mode permenantly?
<ikonia> Navion: hardcode it into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcl0vin> how do i relaod networking after i change interfaces in 10.04 it used to be as simple as '/etc/init.d/networking restart now its asking upstart JOB
<acicula> mcl0vin: service networking restart
<sun_devil> Is ubuntu compatible with VMware or virtualbox?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: service networking restart, or stop and start network manager
<ikonia> sun_devil: yes
<acicula> sun_devil: it should run and runinside both of them
<mcl0vin> acicula: that gave me unknow instanse
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i did sudo service networking restart and i got UNKNOWN instanse
<sun_devil> No, VMware with Centos inside it
<ikonia> mcl0vin: are you using gnome network manager ?
<__Alex_> sun_devil: Yes, you can run ContOS in VMware in Ubuntu
<__Alex_> s/Cont/Cent
<mcl0vin> ikonia: no
<ikonia> mcl0vin: try network not networking
<mcl0vin> ikonia: can you type sudo service etc in the gnome manager ?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: what ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: nm
<mcl0vin> ok ...networking restart worked but still i can't ping my GW
<r3b00tx> Hi, i have installed mysql-workbench-5.2.35 on 11.10 but i m not able uninstall it. how can i do that?
<Navion> ikonia: there is no xorg.conf. Do I just create one?
<r3b00tx> i installed it by downloading a deb file from mysql site
<ikonia> Navion: yes, you'll need to create one
<ikonia> mcl0vin: look at your network settings,
<mernilio> Greetings and salutations fellow friends of the holy gnu!
<sun_devil> In Linux class I had to 1st download Rhel5 but could that get it going with centos cd
<cool> ubottu, backup?
<ubottu> cool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> sun_devil: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion, not generic linux chat
<cool> ubottu, backup!
<ikonia> cool: what do you want to know ?
<sun_devil> VMWare on a Ubuntu machine?
<ikonia> sun_devil: what about it ?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i had to click on eth01 to activate it ..why?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: click eth01 where ?
<__Alex_> Navion: Can't you just add 'nomodeset' to your /etc/default/grub ????'
<cool> ikonia, Need to backup my system. What software(GUI preferable) to use?
<mernilio> how i hate virtual machines
<betimi> are you interested for web hosting or reseller hosting
<damo22> cool: dd
<ikonia> !backup > cool
<ubottu> cool, please see my private message
<ikonia> betimi: who are you talking to
<oCean> betimi: don't advertise here
<mcl0vin> ikonia: next to me name and the clock in the pannel
<sun_devil> In downloads hava Rhel5 and trying to get it started
<ikonia> damo22: please put thought into your responses
<mernilio> except javas virtual machine!
<ikonia> mcl0vin: ok - that's gnome network manager, I asked if you where using it and you said "no"
<kraz3d> What application is compatible with the iPhone4 ++ sync'ing with ubuntu?
<cool> damo22, can dd backup & restore grub too?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: ikonia but i was not
<Navion> _Alex_: Lost me there. I've been up for 23 hours working on this.
<cool> ikonia, thanks :)
<damo22> cool: yep
<mernilio> For im a java expert
<ikonia> mcl0vin: but you are
<ikonia> cool: dd is a block by block copy of the whole disk
<sun_devil> channel for virtual boxes?
<xangua> kraz3d: banshee is default for oneiric
<mcl0vin> ikonia: i was doing everyting from terminal , and i didn't use it
<betimi> im ubuntu user and i just wanted to release 2 packages here for ubuntu accounts
<ikonia> sun_devil: what virtual host software are you using
<betimi> with special price
<betimi> sorry
<cool> damo22, how? dd if=source of=destination thing?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: then you need to disable it
<kraz3d> xangua: thanks, I'll check it out
<mcl0vin> ikonia: can you show me how please
<sun_devil> ? newbie
<mernilio> i could put you of like the java garbage collector cleans of unused memory!
<phil_c64> could someone tell me what is the best way to get an all in one printer working? I went to printing and added a printer however it's not printing from programs like scribus
<cool> ikonia, Yeah, I am aware of that :)
<damo22> cool: yes exactly, but it copies a whole block device
<sun_devil> VMware
<ikonia> mcl0vin: I suggest you start reading https://help.ubuntu.com - it will help you learn the basics of how to us e ubuntu
<ikonia> mernilio: why are you telling us this ?
<ikonia> sun_devil: ok, #vmware is the vmware support channel
<kraz3d> ..
<r3b00tx> figured it thanks anyway
<sun_devil> cool thanks
<kraz3d> **test
<damo22> cool: its not much use if you just want to back up a few files
<mcl0vin> ikonia: but why when i did /etc/init.d/networking restart it worked but i was n ot able to ping or connect to internet until i clicked on auto eth1 from gnome NM
<cool> mcl0vin, you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<__Alex_> Navion: in /etc/default/grub, there is a line 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"', add there "nomodeset", so it would be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset", save it, and then do a 'update-grub2'
<ikonia> mcl0vin: because you've not configured gnome network manager
<mernilio> ikonia: why..? I wish i could tell you.
<ikonia> mernilio: ok - then please stop. Keep in mind the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion
<mcl0vin> cool: am not in 11.10
<ikonia> mcl0vin: then change the url to whatever version you are using
<ikonia> mcl0vin: start putting a little common sense behind your working
<cool> damo22, I want to backup my root drive, so I think dd should be useful for me.  but will it erase the destination as well?
<mernilio> Its a matter of death and sorrow.
<__Alex_> Navion: Now, you should be in VESA once you reboot.
<ikonia> mernilio: please stop.
<cool> mcl0vin, what distro & version are you using?
<acicula>  cool it will yeah
<mcl0vin> cool: got it and thank you for the link
<damo22> cool: it will simply write block for block from the source to the destination until either it finishes, or it doesnt fit and it will stop
<mernilio> imbezol: you are right! From now on im your un-charged help with linux guy! :-)
<mcl0vin> cool: ikonia corrected me for this matter :)
<mcl0vin> reading time then
<mamece2> how can i change a folders and the files in it permissions?
<ikonia> mcl0vin: it's sounds like it's slowing you down, but it will make it all move faster in the long run
<ikonia> mcl0vin: a little background will really help, I promise
<damo22> cool: ideally you should send the output to a file not another block device, otherwise you wont know where the end of the drive is
<mernilio> For the record: You who dont are here for any reason. Please go away!
<cool> damo22, good idea but how do I send it to a file? any syntax help? or should I go RTFM way! :P
<ikonia> cool: please tone it back with things like RTFM
<cool> ikonia, what, did I offend you?
<mcl0vin> ikonia: no i really do respect that and i beleive in it too. and i really meant it when i said THANK YOU
<damo22> cool: dd if=/dev/DRIVE of=/path/to/file
<Navion> _Alex_: OK here goes... Thanks
<oCean> !acronym | cool
<ubottu> cool: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<damo22> cool: bear in mind the whole drive must fit in the target mountpoint
<cool> damo22, Sure, thanks no Problem
<damo22> cool: you can even gzip the output on the fly
<astralbloke9> wow there's actualy people in one of these channels
<betimi> heloo
<betimi> anyone there
<betimi> ?
<astralbloke9> can anyone here me?
<astralbloke9> hear
<oCean> astralbloke9: welcome to ubuntu suppor channel. Social chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<betimi> y i hear you
<oCean> support* even
<astralbloke9> oh ok just wondering
<ophelias_> @astra hear ya
<betimi> are you interested for web hosting or reseller hosting  15$ unlimited reseller webhosting special for here ubuntu users
<astralbloke9> cool
<astralbloke9> most of these channels seem to not have any activity
<Navion> _Alex_: Well, that was a flop...
<__Alex_> Navion: Did it work?
<astralbloke9> can linux calculate what you should do with your life?
<ikonia> astralbloke9: got a real question
<oCean> astralbloke9: don't post such nonsense here
<tensorpudding> man, the trolls are out in force today
<bazhang> astralbloke9, got an actual support question?
<tensorpudding> that's the fourth ban i've seen in the last few hours
<astralbloke9> oh sorry
<ikonia> !topic > astralbloke9
<ubottu> astralbloke9, please see my private message
<oCean> tensorpudding: please don't comment on that
<astralbloke9> just wondering how run irc in command line
<bazhang> astralbloke9, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cool> oCean, ikonia : In Earlier days when I was active, things like RTFM was highly encouraged as they reduced support time. It seems things have changed now :)
<__Alex_> astralbloke9: No, but it can make your computer usefull for free
<astralbloke9> k thx
<oCean> cool: trying to keep the channels familyfriendly and professional, thank you
<ikonia> cool: just think about what RTFM means - then consider what you are saying to a channel of strangers of mixed ages and cultures
<cool> oCean, you can be sure about that :)
<tensorpudding> providing no information is one way to have fast turnover, but the customer satisfaction is nonexistent
<damo22> are you guys paid to be here? it sounds like a job
<tensorpudding> no
<cool> ikonia, To be its just a hippy way of saying --> "Please read the documentation". Not sure, how would anyone find that offending
<ikonia> no, it's people offering their time and help for free
<tensorpudding> we're that bored :P
<Navion> _Alex_: No, same problem.
<ikonia> cool: I've just sent you a private message explaining it
<Ashii> my .xmodmap config http://pastebin.com/57Lh1WVF  now trying to map META:  http://pastebin.com/9PPddyhY ... what am i doing wrong when trying to map the meta?
<T_H_X> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2d45tOgBl0
<meberhart> it's offensive because it implies that you're not capable of reading the instructions before you come here to ask, i would think.
<damo22> if youre that bored, try helping me get root of my friends server without physical access
<cool> ikonia, I already knew the full form :P
<tjigi-fo> cool, to me it says don't come bother us with support questions go find your solutions in a manual somewhere
<oCean> T_H_X: wrong channel
<T_H_X> :P
<Navion> _Alex_: I just built a little xorg.conf file and told it the device was "vesa" and it seems to be happy now.
<oCean> T_H_X: not laughing, don't post nonsense links please
<T_H_X> yes boss
<__Alex_> Navion: Nice to hear.
<Navion> _Alex_: Have you played with ZFS at all?
<Chotaz> I have 2 folders that have the same structure on my HDD (/music/GenreA/Flac and /music/GenreB/Flac) is it possible to check the subdir inside the GenreB/Flac folder and delete them in GenreA/Flac ?
<damo22> Chotaz: write a bash script
<Chotaz> damo22: i have no idea, what's why i got here for help :)
<cool> Chotaz, Sounds like you are trying to find duplicates?
<Chotaz> cool: pretty much
<damo22> Chotaz: if you have too many to do manually, it might be easier to write a script to do it
<damo22> Chotaz: how many files are there to check roughly?
<Chotaz> damo22: not really files, directories instead, we might be talking of about 100+ duplicate directories i wanna get out of the genreA/Flac folder
<Navion> Has anyone used ZFS on Ubuntu 10.04?
<cool> Chotaz, well, then try fdupes. Simple! http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/08/find-duplicate-copies-of-files/
<Chotaz> cool: will take a peak, thanks :)
<Chotaz> cool: i see no parameter for checking directories isntead of files?
<cool> damo22, the dd command you gave worked well. my backup has started  & generating file in gigabytes :D
<zenon> hello, how do I maintain linux?
<damo22> cool: you might want to pipe the output to gzip
<damo22> cool: it might be possible to run a separate process that compresses the file on the fly, even though youve already started to dump
<cool> Chotaz, Hmm...I don't know. Its been long time since I used this. Try checking out the manual :)
<zenon> how do I open term with ubuntu?
<cool> damo22, Interesting! I I never done that
<xangua> zenon: control+alt
<xangua> control+alt+t *
<__Alex_> zenon: Alt+f2, and they type "gnome-terminal"
<cool> !terminal > zenon,
<zenon> whats the difference?
<Chotaz> none
<cool> !terminal < zenon,
<ubottu> cool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zenon> cool
<zenon> cleverbot lol
<cool> zenon, just playing with the bot :)
<zenon> tell me all your secrets kid?
<zenon> joke!
<zenon> I would like to make my own ai or tech my own ai
<zenon> stop people from messing it up
<oCean> zenon: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<__Alex_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zenon> loads
<zenon> sorry
<oCean> zenon: get to it then, use #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<bazhang> zenon, /join #ubuntu-offtopic , as you've been told several times before
<zenon> yes
<shahzad> i am using ubuntu 8.10 please tell me its a long term support or not
<oCean> !8.10 | shahzad
<ubottu> shahzad: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> shahzad, 8.04 , not 8.10
<shahzad> i need to upgrade firefox what can i do
<__Alex_> LTS is LTS for 3 years. 8.10 was released in 2008. Now, it's 4 years after that, so no
<oCean> __Alex_: 8.10 was no LTS, besides that LTS is 5 years supported for server edition
<oCean> 12.04 LTS will be supported for 5 years both desktop and server :)
<xangua> shahzad: run update manager
<shahzad> not support
<StepNjump> Guys, for some reason, my libreoffice writer disapeared in my application menu. Can anyone tell me why or how I could bring it on there please?
<fyksen> Hey! I got a friend who goes at a school. At the school they have blocked some webpages. I thought about setting up a proxy, so he could connect to me, and then to facebook. Does anyone have a guide to how to set it up? I cant find a guide who sets up so external IPadresses can connect to the proxy. 11.10 ubuntu server :)
<oCean> shahzad: I would suggest a fresh install of a recent version
<shahzad> status failed
<shahzad> i have a intel p3.
<oCean> status failed?
<Chotaz> None of this tools works for me. None give me duplicate directories, only files...
<__Alex_> shahzad: Reinstall. And i recommand an OS which uses up less RAM, like Arch Linux
<__Alex_> If you have a really ond Comp
<red5> hi guys?!
<__Alex_> Hi
<fyksen> hey
<Chotaz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<red5> how to do hibernate function menu work again in 11.10 ?
<tjigi-fo> fyksen, there's a reason the school blocked those sites - so your friend can stay off facebook and learn some things that will later in life be useful
<Chotaz> fyksen: search UltraSurf, we used it at my school all the time, works great o n Win too :=
<fyksen> tjigi-fo, I know, but his apartment is kinda small, and he is at school after the classes to study. Then it's nice to have a way to connect to facebook. Also it's fun for me to learn how to set it up
<fyksen> ty Chotaz
<cool> red5, For hibernate to work. your swap space should be bigger than your RAM
<StepNjump> How to find where libre office is located?
<ezequiel> hola
<oCean> StepNjump: which libreoffice
<oCean> StepNjump: that is an actual command ^
<fyksen> tjigi-fo, and he is 32 years old, so it's not like he is in highschool or anything.
<kanzie> I just installed mongo on my Ubuntu 11.10 on EC2 but when trying to start it I get terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<kanzie>   what():  locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
<kanzie> Aborted
<kanzie> what on earth
<kanzie> ?
<FloodBot1> kanzie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejoycho> Hi all
<FawkeWithMe> hi pplz
<StepNjump> oCean, I lost my libre office and a whole bunch of things in my application menu. I would like to add them back in there but when I do whereis libreoffice, it's not that
<ejoycho> my problem is i just Upgraded my ubuntu (with KDE) from 11.04 to 11.10
<StepNjump> Just 3 files that have nothing to do oCean
<ejoycho> and its all screwed up
<ejoycho> can anyone help?
<red5> cool: and if i have 8g RAM ?
<red5> cool:will i need one swp with more than 8g ?
<cool> red5, you need swap file of atleast that size
<damo22> hibernate with 8gb ram???
<oCean> StepNjump: what does  dpkg -l libreoffice-common  say? Is it still installed?
<damo22> quicker to reboot
<cool> I mean SWAP partition*
<StepNjump> let me check oCean
<red5> cool: ok !
<StepNjump> Yes, it says it's still installed oCean
<acicula> red5: hibernating can try to dump up to the maximum of memory into the swap space, that is not the same as saying you can not hibernate with a swap space smaller then 8Gb.
<kanzie> anyone know why all my apps die with _S_create_c_locale name not valid_
<StepNjump> 1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 oCean
<kanzie> ?
<cool> red5, thing is, At time of hibernation, All data present in memory is written onto SWAP parititon in your HDD.
<acicula> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<red5> acicula: ok !
<ejoycho> hi
<acicula> red5: per the faq, i wouldnt make it slower then 8GB, it might still hibernate with less if you are not using that much memory. it also might not hibernate with 8 if your swap is filled to the brim
<oCean> StepNjump: but what are the first characters on that line?
<acicula> *lower
<manhunter> hi, http://www.webfaction.com/services/hosting , 100GB disk space and unlimited database, what does that mean? what will the highest size of the database? 100GB? what's the difference between disk space and database size/space?
<oCean> manhunter: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<manhunter> web hosting on linux
<Chotaz> I have 2 folders that have the same structure on my HDD (pathtohdd/music/GenreA/Flac and pathtohdd/music/GenreB/Flac) is it possible to check the subdirs inside the GenreB/Flac folder and delete them in GenreA/Flac ?
<StepNjump> oCean: rc  libreoffice-common                1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1                  office productivity suite -- arch-independent files
<oCean> manhunter: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<manhunter> ubuntu = linux
<__Alex_> But Linux >< ubuntu
<oCean> manhunter: but you're still offtopic, don't continue here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for example
<acicula> manhunter: you should ask the sales rep for that service really
<manhunter> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<oCean> StepNjump: see, it's not properly installed
<StepNjump> really? mmmm
<StepNjump> I always had it isntalled oCean .. what happened!
<StepNjump> What does rc mean?
<oCean> StepNjump: I don't know what happened, but the "rc" at the beginning of the line says "removed but config files remain"
<sviesusisalus> RC = radio control
<StepNjump> ah! very good.. well thanks a lot. I will reinstall it then! Should I do a purge first?
<oCean> StepNjump: try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice-common
<StepNjump> ok thanks oCean
<StepNjump> I appreciate your help
<oCean> StepNjump: welcome
<researcher123> the red light indicating System Busy glows for quite long during booting.Since this day the system has slowed down so much.
<zenon> hey!
<zenon> what happend there
<zenon> trying commands from here for opening term & it tryed to be me to log in to dimm
<oCean> zenon: what are you talking about?
<Chotaz> I have 2 folders that have the same structure on my HDD (pathtohdd/music/GenreA/Flac and pathtohdd/music/GenreB/Flac) is it possible to check the subdirs inside the GenreB/Flac folder and delete them in GenreA/Flac ?
<researcher123> my system slowed down very much.Any HELP?
<zenon> did ctrl+alt+F2 to open term, managed to open a term not sure it repeating these commands in term caused the screen to take me to dimm login?
<zenon> if*
<zenon> then it was dimm zenon
<zenon> I was'nt entering sword or passwords
<zenon> I'm not sure
 * dtmbmw325i is away: It seems Ive walked away
<hex20dec> Does anyone know a good cellphone hacking / modding channel?
<xangua> !ot | hex20dec
<ubottu> hex20dec: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> !afk > dtmbmw325i
<ubottu> dtmbmw325i, please see my private message
<hex20dec> ubottu: sorry.
<hex20dec> Oh it's abot.
<Guest8514> n
<dtmbmw325i> oCean, my apologies
<mamece2> how can i change permissions to a folders and the files in it?
<zenon> trying commands from here for opening term & it tryed to (be me) to log in to dimm. I don't know how that got in there
<raju> !folder perminssions
<mamece2> !folder permissions
<raju> mamece2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mamece2> thx let me check
<mamece2> raju thats like programming for NASA
<mamece2> raju i made a backup folder and i paste it to another pc, i want to change the poermission to all those files
<raju> mamece2:  sudo chmod 777 foldername
<mamece2> thanks
<SimeonK> hi, i'm having a problem with cd/dvd mounting: ubuntu always recognizes a blank cd/dvd, but when there's data on it it never mounts (here's dmesg http://pastebin.com/ZAvxS04T). the funny thing is that k3b can read/write on disks without any problems, even though ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<hex20dec> Anyone know anything about ESN cloning?
<mongy> SimeonK, probably another brasero bug.  keep using k3b or another lighter alternative is gnomebaker
<SimeonK> but, how can i get the cd to mount?
<HoNgOuRu> hi, Im looking the way to expand my repos, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 is there any not official repo ? I know there is a lot of software out there not in my repos, so please if you know of any master repo give it to me.
<Kvaks> How can I tell which xorg driver is currently in use on my system?
<hroi> are there any linux html editors similar to webcrawler?   ... graphical editors.
<xangua> !ppa | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<HoNgOuRu> yes hroi  BLUEFISH
<HoNgOuRu> ubottu, are you a bot ?
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HoNgOuRu> LOL!
<BlouBlou> !bot > HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu, please see my private message
<pitoow> hey guys, I just would like to know what the "&&"  do here -> cd ~ && wget -O - http://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86
<orvar> all the icons i nautilus have disappeared (now there's only "default" icons)
<babau> ciao
<bastidrazor> pitoow: && keeps the 2nd command from running until the first is successful and complete
<john889> Hello everybody!
<pitoow> bastidrazor, hum. ok, thak you
<atrubale> hiiii!
<duvel> high
<duvel> i'm high
<oCean> duvel: this is probably not the channel you're looking for
<duvel> yes it is
<CasW> Hey guys, I'm screwed. LightDM won't start ever since I resized Ubuntu's /-partition (I had more than enough space, and I needed to do that for the installation of Gentoo). It hangs at the splash screen after "Checking battery state" or at "starting anac(h)ronistic cron... stopping anac(h)ronistic cron... starting anac(h)ronistic cron... stopping anac(h)ronistic cron... etc...".
<duvel> CasW may i recommend to you: the chronic
<Marqin> Howdy!
<duvel> HOWDY
<john889>  woooow
<horseatingweeds> Is there a way, through terminal (ssh), to put linux to sleep (suspend)?
<CasW> duvel: What do you mean?
<duvel> CasW: Smoke the chronic.
<FesterJester> ssh server question here. I have created a remastersys live cd that has ssh server installed, but when trying to connect to it i get 'Read from socket failed: connection reset by peer'
<dragancho> hey
<CasW> :| So, no-one can help me here?
<duvel> :)
<dragancho> My CPU Temp is 40C is that fine ?
<Dweezahr> horseeatingweeds, yes there is, I have made a script for it
<horseatingweeds> Dweezahr: can you wake it back up through ssh?
<Dweezahr> horseatingweeds, no then you need wake on lan
<Dweezahr> command is echo -n disk > /sys/power/state to hibernate
<Dweezahr> "echo -n disk > /sys/power/state"
<Dweezahr> command is "echo mem > /sys/powr/state"
<Dweezahr> to standby
<horseatingweeds> Dweezahr: That command will put the computer into hibernate from ssh? Then ssh will be able to wake it up?
<Dweezahr> no, services are down once the computer is down, when your nic supports wake on lan that is a way to start it up, or physically access the computer
<horseatingweeds> Dweezahr, Ah, thanks. I doubt this system has that on its nic. It's not a server. It's a regular desktop built in 2003.
<harry_> hi all. i have a big problem. my ubuntu 11.10 loads every other time when i start. when its not starting it drops me on black screen (initramfs). and there the only thing i do is CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart sytem. anyone any idea? hp pavillion with nvidia ge force 7150M amd cpu.
<Dweezahr> horseeatingweeds, same here, pentium 4 from 2003, but I physically turn it on again when needed
<harry_> please help. thank you
<Dweezahr> harry_, can be anything
<horseatingweeds> Dweezahr, mine's a Pentium 4 too. It runs Ubuntu REALLY well.
<harry_> i installed nvidia proprietary driver and did all upadetes
<harry_> but no luck
<Dweezahr> horseatingweeds, me too, clearos is it running, If I have time to update it will run freebsd in the future. For a cli only, linux is great for almost any system, even modern mobile phones are strong enough to do the task my server does
<harry_> sometimes when on black screen i see -  ata device not ready drop to shell.
<mufflon> harry_: do you have terminal access?
<harry_> but i am in dual boot with win7 and probs at all in win7 so must be a software prob
<harry_> Mufflon : yes
<FesterJester> I have ssh server installed, but when trying to connect to it i get 'Read from socket failed: connection reset by peer'
<harry_> now im in ubnutu and i have terminal access
<Dweezahr> FesterJester, sshd has to be started, or firewall has to be better configured
<ikonia> ab duvel
<Dweezahr> harry_ vi /var/log/messages
<FesterJester> Dweezahr: sshd is running. lsof shows it listening on *:22
<harry_> <Dweezahr: ok
<mufflon> harry_: it seems to me the bootmanger or mbr, imho
<Dweezahr> FesterJester, what firewall software are you using?
<FesterJester> Dweezahr: I have not installed any firewall
<Dweezahr> FesterJester, ubuntu desktop installation?
<FesterJester> Dweezahr: yes
<harry_> do you want me to paste var/log/messages to ubuntu paste bin?
<NelsonM> what's my best option for installing Postgres 9.0 on Oneiric? The default packages are 9.1, but I have some data from a 9.0 database I need to recover.
<Dweezahr> FesterJester, are there other network services running that work well?
<Dweezahr> I think it has to be the firewall
<Zal> FesterJester, what client or exact command are you using to connect?
<FesterJester> Dweezahr: lsof -i -nP shows two avahi-dae, one dhclient, and two sshd
<Dweezahr> kill sshd
<Dweezahr> no, killall sshd on linux
<Dweezahr> run that command till it says no longer an sshd running
<Dweezahr> and then start it with the linux services thing
<FesterJester> Dweezahr: will try
<florian> does the ubuntu network card go to sleep when it is not in use?
<Dweezahr> florian, depends on settings in the OS
<harry_> mufflon : the boot manager or mbr what can i do about it?
<Dweezahr> florian, does ubuntu sell nics nowadays?
<florian> where can I find the setting ( ubuntu with unity )
<harry_> <Dweezahr: i cant find a /var/log/messages file
 * Rhun Hi :)
<mufflon> harry_: perhaps follow this tread, its semms your mbr is messed up http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Dweezahr> try mufflon's advise
<harry_> mufflon: i just did a fresh install from usb stick like 2 days ago...
<florian> Dweezahr: :) it is a "Atheros Communications AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet"
<Dweezahr> harry_, drivers of graphics always ruined my installation
<mufflon> harry_: what bootmanager do you use?
<Dweezahr> grub?
<FesterJester> Dweezahr: no luck. get same response from 'ssh localhost' command
<Dweezahr> ssh 127.0.0.1
<Dweezahr> florian, have you ever noticed it went to sleep?
<harry_> mufflon: my CD drive does not work. its a hardware prob. it dows not work even in win7
<FesterJester> same
<harry_> mufflon: how can i find out what boot manager i have?
<Dweezahr> mufflon: where does this weird distro logs its kernel messages?
<xgt001> hello, i had arch and windows 7 dual boot, i created another ext4 partition and installed ubuntu, all the three OS's get detected properly , but arch fails to boot because, the creation of the new partition shifted the arch drives by one, (like /dev/sda7 became /dev/sda8) , please help
<florian> Dweezahr: my skype crashes after some time. Or it is not really crashing, nothing is happening anymore. I can't send messages etc. But if I have a radio stream running, while using skype everything is fine
<Dweezahr> florian, try to use a browser when skype is crashing, it would not make sense, likely there is something wrong with keepalive connections
<mufflon> Dweezahr: imho in /var/log
<florian> FesterJester: what response do you get?
<Dweezahr> FesterJester, you have to check some logs in /var/log
<Dweezahr> there are many logs over there, one of them is right
<FesterJester> florian: read from socket failed: connection reset by peer
<Dweezahr> ubuntu uses wrong names for logs
<florian> Dweezahr: a browser? like firefox? what should i do?
<mufflon> harry_: please ctrl+alt+f1
<Dweezahr> florian, when things crash see if firefox is still able to load a webpage, so check that not everything related to internet is down, then you can rule out that the couse is the network card
<harry_> mufflon : yes i am in tty1
<FesterJester> I will check. logs are in /var/logs/ correct
<florian> FesterJester: check auth.log
<bobweaver> hello there I am looking for a bandwidth monitor from the command line for my servers . Any idea's?
<FesterJester> back in a bit then
<Dweezahr> florian, ssh did not even got to that part right? if it cannot connect
<NelsonM> bobweaver: ifconfig shows basic stats. munin does a good job graphing them.
<mufflon> harry_: plz type "grub"
<bobweaver> I have tried https://landscape.canonical.com/  but it will not show graphical for network
<bobweaver> thansk NelsonM
<florian> Dweezahr: firefox works fine. some weeks ago i didn't noticed the problem at all. Because skype shows it is running.
<bobweaver> NelsonM: I have also used bmon but....
<florian> Dweezahr: and I can kill skype and restart it, and it is good again for few minutes without a radio stream
<Dweezahr> florian, that makes it hard to diagnose the problem, but I dont think it is the network card, would be very strange
<florian> Dweezahr: i think the problem is very strange. If i start skype with the console, nothing is logged there. no error or warning. I just can't send messages or change my status.
<sKew^_-> hi, does 32bit ubuntu run better than 64bit on i7 cpu?
<florian> Dweezahr: and the only workaround I found is starting a radio stream
<Dweezahr> sKew^_- just use the 64 bit
<Dweezahr> florian developer.skype.com
<Dweezahr> see if you can file a bug report
<bobweaver> sKew^_-:  what is ram is a good question
<bobweaver> sKew^_-:  how much do you have ...
<Dweezahr> bobweaver, i7 without >4gb ram?
<Dweezahr> would be strange
<bobweaver> good to go
<bobweaver> Dweezahr: yes it would be
<Dweezahr> florian, http://developer.skype.com/SkypeGarage/ReportIssue
<WouterNL> Hello everybody! Anyone alive ? :)
<Dweezahr> yep
<WouterNL> I have a GRUB related question.  I have 2 harddrives. They run in software-raid (Mdadm).   I have an ubuntu distro running with a lightdm on top of it.  When my computer boot's i get a busybox from ubuntu. I thought i had screwed up the grub instalation but the strange thing is this : When i type 'exit' and press enter, the computer continues to boot and operates normally!   I'm thinking : Did i accidentally install two grub's? How 
<WouterNL> I have litterally no idea where to start >.>
<florian> Dweezahr: thx, will try it there
<sKew^_-> bobweaver, 8gb ddr
<Dweezahr> WouterNL, check welke dingen je geinstalleerd hebt
<sKew^_-> ddr3*
<oCean> Dweezahr: english only here, or /join #ubuntu-nl
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, i used to have XBMCLive running on it
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, it's just a single OS pc, not multiboot
<massive__> morning
<Dweezahr> WouterNL, so linux only
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, yup
<massive__> help me.. my wife is watching Gone with the Wind.. ugh..
<oCean> massive__: wrong channel
<urlin2u> !ot > massive__
<ubottu> massive__, please see my private message
<massive__> Thanks!
<Dweezahr> massive__, just turn on as much as possible pc's then there will be a power outage
<oCean> Dweezahr: please don't comment on the nonsense
<Dweezahr> oCean !bot
<oCean> Dweezahr: ?
<WouterNL> massive_ tell her the following (thanks google): Scarlett falls down the stairs and miscarries; Rhett tells Melanie of his love for Scarlett; Melanie dies; Scarlett realizes that she loves Rhett, not Ashley; Rhett abandons Scarlett
<oCean> WouterNL: stop it, now
<WouterNL> tadaa, movie over :)
<Dweezahr> channel hijack
<urlin2u> !ot .wout
<urlin2u> !ot > WouterNL
<ubottu> WouterNL, please see my private message
<oCean> urlin2u: that's enough
<Dweezahr> WouterNL, so there is one os, ubuntu, and then you run the installer of xmbcLive and that installs another partition with grub?
<urlin2u> oCean, sorry I thought a private was okay.
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, no it used to be an xbmclive instalation but i switched because it wasn't working properly, now i just have the ubuntu distro with lightdm
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, the installer asked me where to install grub and i just selected sda (out of sda and sdb)
<Dweezahr> WouterNL, so there are two harddrives in the computer? or sdb is the usb stick?
<falcom> hey guys, my window 7 wasnt able to boot claiming Its need to be repaired. So i did using the windows 7 disc to do bootrec /fixboot /fixdisk. Now when i boot up my computer (dual boot 7 and ubuntu) it said BOOTMGR is missing
<falcom> what shoul i do to fix this problem?
<oCean> falcom: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<Dweezahr> falcom > #grub
<falcom> hmm ok thanks!
<urlin2u> falcom, I can help you in ##windows probably
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, there are 2 harddisks
<Dweezahr> sdb2 just for storage?
<falcom> urlin2u: seems like it's a grub issue more
<DevilSolution> guys any idea where i can get the contents for ~/.profile ... i messed my PATH up and got stuck on a log in loop so i ctrl + alt + f1 into terminal and somehow deleted all the contents of the file, but it let me log in now :D just need to get the original contents back
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, i use mdadm to create a raid array out of the two disks (backup raid)
<urlin2u> falcom, okay I tried. :)
<schubi> I tried to install ubuntu 11.10 on my eeepc t91 and got the error lightdm terminated with status 1 is there a way to install without a grafical window or to get the old version 11.04 which probably works fine (http://www.hilbig.org/t91/index.html)
<WouterNL> 2x 2tb, 2 partitions on eich dir, one for linux, one for storage > cloned to the other drive (software raid)
<WouterNL> *dir = drive
<DevilSolution> anyone fancy pastebin the contents of ~/.profile for me?
<oCean> falcom: if you lost grub entirely: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<oCean> DevilSolution: it's probably also in /etc/skel/.profile
<DevilSolution> cheers
<falcom> oCean: ok will read on this
<urlin2u> falcom, just for fun here is it a wubi install?
<mufflon> DevilSolution: mom plz i fetch u my one
<mufflon> DevilSolution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830259/
<Dweezahr> WouterNL, there is as much snow in the hague as in groningen?
<metasansana> im trying to mount an ftp share at boot using fuse and fstab
<DevilSolution> mufflon, aha, cheers :P
<falcom> urlin2u: no. my dual boots worked fine previously. then one day window7 has boot up problem. attempt to fix it with windows command bootrec /fixmbr /fixboot. afterward i cant boot to anything because of BOOTMGR is missing.
<metasansana> however on restart I see 'press s to skip or m to manually mount'
<Marqin> doh
<metasansana> mount -a works after login
<metasansana> help?
<Travis> Hello.
<WouterNL> Dweezahr, no idea how much there is there ;) but here is a 1cm layer i gues. O well, time for dinner , i'll continue on my problem later :)
<WouterNL> thanks anyway :)
<urlin2u> falcom, was this preceded by the servicepack 1 install perchance?
<Travis> Is there a special netbook edition of Ubuntu 11.10?
<Dweezahr> WouterNL, okay, laters
<Dweezahr> Travis, yes there was
<falcom> urlin2u: no. it seems like it happend randomly
<Gentoo64> Travis, not any more afaik
<Travis> Ok, I am putting Ubuntu on an older Acer Aspire One....complete with the "powered by Ubuntu" sticker
<harry_> mufflon : grub is not installed in my sys. which is strange cause i dual boot with win7 and i have grub screen every time i boot os..
<Gentoo64> Travis, the normal 11.10 will be alright for netbook
<MarshSwagster> Hi
<Travis> sweet.  Thanks!
<Dweezahr> what happened with netbook remix?
<harry_> mufflon should i ap-get install grub?
<MarshSwagster> got merged i think
<Travis> 11.10 looks like the netbook remix
<MarshSwagster> into ubuntu
<Travis> I don't like the new layout.  I liked the old menus.  Good thing you can still get the old desktop from the repository.
<urlin2u> falcom, we use a bootscript often to see what is where pastebin the results.txt if you need to  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Dweezahr> harry_, you will not have internet connectivity
<Travis> thanks.  bye.
<harry_> Dweezahr : what? i have internet connection.
<Dweezahr> harry_, okay
<Dweezahr> harry_, your not in single user mode?
<florian_> Dweezahr: that was a good tip. There is already a bug report with my issue
<harry_> i am the only one that uses thi pc
<Dweezahr> florian_, too bad it is not opensource, else you could help fixing this bug
<florian_> with some workarounds ( deleteing the pulse audio libs e.g. )
<Dweezahr> harry_, cli only i mean
<florian_> yes, and there is no other client for skype because the protocoll is closed too
<Dweezahr> florian_ that should fix your problem for this version right?
<harry_> i dont understand... the only user account on this pc its mine. no guest.
<urlin2u> falcom, if you want to see my bootscript to compare let me know.
<SWAGVIPERX> --GRWET ?¿?
<Dweezahr> harry_, always do research when not working your daily environment, check youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT8X3d2nUrs
<falcom> urlin2u: here's mine http://pastebin.com/iTXknYJM
<SWAGVIPERX> hi
<milothebuthar> Hey guys... I'm trying to install airsnort, but it isn't in the main repositories... where can i find it
<SWAGVIPERX> hello ubuntu
<milothebuthar> ?
<falcom> urlin2u: also very awesome script
<Dweezahr> Dweezahr, there you see a single user mode
<SWAGVIPERX> ds
<harry_> guys my problem is that i cant boot normaly in ubuntu. it boots every other time.
<SWAGVIPERX> its grub
<Dweezahr> ubuntu uses rpm or what?
<florian_> Dweezahr: I didn't delete them. Other programs use the too. My first try is to disable all sounds that skype could make. and the first five minutes it is working. I hope that this may solve my problem
<Dweezahr> florian, I had problem with pulseaudio as well
<solexious> i have an executable /home/solexious/eagle-6.1.0/bin/eagle that I want to make run when I just use the command "eagle" from any dir, how?
<Dweezahr> florian, alsa is the alternative I see now
<florian_> a month ago i used kde with also too.. But with unity i merged to pulse audio..
<florian_> also -> alsa :)
<pksadiq> solexious: create a symbolic link from /usr/bin/eagle to your corresponding file, might be one way
<florian_> and I've got only two problems with it. One is skype now and the other is with the headphone..
<metasansana> ok i solved that
<florian_> my speaker don't stops playing with headphones enabled
<harry_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<harry_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<harry_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<harry_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<FloodBot1> harry_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<florian_> but everything else is working
<Dweezahr> florian, I would say that is fair then
<rumpe1> solexious, echo "alias eagle=/home/solexious/eagle-6.1.0/bin/eagle" >> $HOME/.bashrc   (would add it to .bashrc as an alias)
<Dweezahr> I use a mixer for all sound related stuff, but I use osx for that part
<Dweezahr> windows for this, and linux and bsd for servers
<urlin2u> falcom, your missing the  /bootmgr on sda1 if that has been the active partition. you can rebuild that setup with all these commands but to be honest you might try seeking a user Pzt at the ##windows channel.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/813664/
<Denny> hello
<solexious> rumpe1: thanks
<Denny> --GREWT !!!!???????!!!!?!!?????!??!!!!!!!!111
<Denny> hello
<Guest31709> aww
<oCean> Guest31709: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<rumpe1> solexious, you have to open a new terminal after that to test it (or execute maybe "exec bash")
<Guest31709> no i do not
<Guest31709> ---===|||{{{ yeSe I do }}}|||===---
<Guest31709> i hab very much ubuntu spuort
<Guest31709> LOK BUUNTU ????!!!!!!!!?!!!!!??////
<oCean> Guest31709: stop that
<Guest31709> [:(]
<sKew^_-> Guest31709, stop using that flood script
<Guest31709> im a sad panda bear
<Dweezahr> Thank you Guest31709 for contributing such an interesting discussion
<falcom> urlin2u: I believe i did those step already. And does this cause the BOOTMGR is missing error screen(which wont allow me to  choose which OS to boot from)?
<Guest31709> NP I LOVE DISCOSSION
<oCean> Guest31709: this is ubuntu tech support, not social chat
<Dweezahr> I like > 1000 user channels
<Guest31709> unbutu?
<Guest31709> [I] [THOUST] [ITHS] [WAS] [DEBIAN] [GENOO] [GNU] [SUPPORT]
<Guest31709> u   l i e d   t o   m e
<Dweezahr> ahh
<urlin2u> falcom, you also have a grub legacy file in the ubuntu
<oCean> Dweezahr: please don't comment on nonsense posts of others
<alkamid> how do I do "rm *.foo" but recursively?
<sKew^_-> will ubuntu 32bit run faster than 64bit on i7, 8gb ddr3?
<urlin2u> look closer at the commands, you also have some anomalies in the ubuntu bootfiles.
<Dweezahr> sKew^_-, n o
<urlin2u> falcom, ^^
<Dweezahr> oCean, but that is difficult when a large part is spam
<Dweezahr> part of the comments have to be directed to spam
<Myrtti> Dweezahr: you added into it :-|
<sKew^_-> Dweezahr, thx :)
<oCean> Dweezahr: your comments add to the clutter, don't
<falcom> urlin2u: ok.. so what should i do for those?
<mah454> How can use DVB-t (hivision hu3962-t) in ubuntu ?
<Dweezahr> simplify and purify
<rumpe1> sKew^_-, 32bit will run slower, because it can't use the 64bit features (usually)
<urlin2u> falcom, can you boot ubuntu now?
<falcom> urlin2u: no. im using ubuntu live right now :|
<wildc4rd> What is the preferred app for ripping a CD to mp3 or flac under ubuntu?
<sKew^_-> rumpe1, ok ok :)
<falcom> urlin2u: i cant boot to ubuntu as usual because the "BOOTMGR is missing" error
<blip1> wildc4rd: I like asunder
<florian_> mah454: have a look at dvb-utils and there are several tools which can show dvb, like vlc
<Dweezahr> falcom, then you have to install Grub, but that is always a pain, chicken and the egg situation
<RLa> how to see my ubuntu version with ubuntu that has unity?
<florian_> cat /etc/issue
<oCean> RLa: lsb_release -a
<falcom> Dweezahr: is it possible with these instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<falcom> Dweezahr: instaling via ubuntu live
<Dweezahr> falcom, that is how I do that usually
<RLa> oCean, that assumes i'm enable to find terminal emulator here :)
<RLa> that took half hour
<sKew^_-> RLa, "ctrl+alt+t" ?
<RLa> sKew^_-, thanks, did not know about that shortcut
<urlin2u> falcom, you need to chroot into ubuntu and purge grub grub-pc and grub-common the reinstall grub-pc grub-common and when asked where grub goes choose sda use the shift bar to tick sda.
<sKew^_-> RLa, your welcom :)
<urlin2u> *then
<Dweezahr> urlin2u, that is what is happening with the ubuntu live disk
<Dweezahr> that is enough for the chroot, just select right hdd right?
<wildc4rd> cheers blip1, that seems to work.
<falcom> Dweezahr: so...... would "Boot Repair" repair my outdated stuff automatically?
<falcom> actually hmm
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, not sur I understand, the user has grub legacy and grub 2 as part of this mess.
<Dweezahr> urlin2u, ah thats fun
<Dweezahr> Had that too, but reinstalled everything then
<falcom> urlin2u: Dweezahr : would this utility do the hardwork for me? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dweezahr> 5 os on one pc back then
<cloudgeek> any command line video player good enough like vlc
<Dweezahr> urlin2u, that command installs grub2? on fedora you need grub2 in all command you type to install grub
<ranok> cloudgeek: mplayer?
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, 5 here right now one hd
<Dweezahr> urlin2u, old bios?
<Dweezahr> I had
<Dweezahr> I needed that emulation thing in grub2
<cloudgeek> ranok : i don't have gui , i am ubuntu server is that work there
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, these are correct in ubuntu.
<ranok> cloudgeek: so where do you want the video output?
<eQuiNoX__> hey everyone, any ubuntu tutorial that uses a lot of dbus? :) id like to try and read some code that uses a lot of it
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, grub-pc grub-common are grub 2
<Dweezahr> okay, but that was confusing
<eQuiNoX__> s/tutorial/project
<ranok> eQuiNoX__: perhaps empathy?
<plm> Hi all, now dont have more specific version to net book right... is just desktop (for netbook, notebook and desktops) correct this afirmation or not
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, lol not if you know ubuntu's use of grub commands.:)
<cloudgeek> randok : in my bash or terminal ,or any video player for ubuntu server so that we can watch movie
<eQuiNoX__> ranok: thanks
<HoNgOuRu> what do I need to view the open applications small icons next to the time and speaker icon ?
<HoNgOuRu> Im using gnome shell
<sKew^_-> plm, what are you saying? now dont?
<Dweezahr> urlin2u, fedora did keep the old commands and uses install-grub2 etc. so when switching between the two os I found out is was different on ubuntu
<Dweezahr> but nevermind
<ranok> cloudgeek: you will need X to display gfx and video
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, yeah, I use fedora two, not as easy, longer commands.
<urlin2u> to
<cloudgeek> randok : okay not possible without X
<falcom> urlin2u: so is there a site that can guide me to do the chroot and purge thing?
<Dweezahr> urlin2u, you noticed ubuntu was vulnerable for a recent bug and fedora was not?
<falcom> i dont wanna take your precious time
<urlin2u> falcom, yes hold on
<oCean> Dweezahr, urlin2u: if you like to continue the grub discussion, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<plm> sKew^_-: in the past has diferente versionofubuntuto netbook and desktops, and now?
<AmelieWhat> Hey guys I am a new ubuntu-user and I ve got one question: I have installed ubuntu with the an encrypted homefolder and then I got the advice with the randomely generated passphrase which should be stored safely. When someone finds the Passphrase, is he able to decrypt my files? And what happens if I don´t print the passphrase  out, could it make some problems in the future?
<oCean> !une | plm correct
<ubottu> plm correct: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<plm> oCean: and why 12.4 has a version for netbook? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<sKew^_-> plm,  i never liked the netbook version :/
<sKew^_-> why do you want netbook version of a system?
<oCean> plm: that is netboot, not netbook
<oCean> plm: with netboot you can install through network
<urlin2u> falcom, follow the chroot commands once you're there run apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common then run apt-get install grub-pc grub-common  then when asked where grub goes choose sda only use the shift bar to tick it then the esc key to high light then enter.  any commands wrong incorrectly will stop the fix.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Dweezahr> Brilliant plm!
<Dweezahr> I couldnt think of that one
<plm> oCean: ahh ok but with netbook is for desktop instalation or derver
<plm> *server
<oCean> plm: netbook WAS (no longer is) a specific desktop edition for small notebooks
<urlin2u> falcom, in the link just run the commands to # 9 to bget to the chroot then my commands then a update-grub aftyer all my commands then reboot.
<urlin2u> get
<Dweezahr> plm, unity apparantly is a graphics environment like kde or gnome, and from the netbook edition it was implemented in the standard edition
<falcom> what is your "commands"
<sKew^_-> plm, ubuntu server is for server, ubuntu desktop is for laptop, desktops, netbooks etc - correct me if a im wrong #ubuntu
<Dweezahr> sKew^_-, seems right
<urlin2u> falcom, there are in the post before the last one.
<oCean> Dweezahr: no, unity is a shell, not a de
<urlin2u> I made
<falcom> ah ok the windows one
<urlin2u> falcom, ^^
<sKew^_-> Dweezahr, nice, dont wanna say wrong info
<Dweezahr> oCean, I only know unitity3d
<urlin2u> falcom, no you are confused.
<oCean> Dweezahr: it's a shell around gnome
<wildc4rd> blip1, it worked, but where does it hide the rip! lol
<falcom> urlin2u: hmm what should i mount in this case ? my windows or ubuntu?
<Dweezahr> oCean, a user interface for gnome
<urlin2u> falcom, follow this then when you have run the the install commands run update-grub follow the chroot commands once you're there run apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common then run apt-get install grub-pc grub-common  then when asked where grub goes choose sda only use the shift bar to tick it then the esc key to high light then enter.  any commands wrong incorrectly will stop the fix.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<blip1> wildc4rd: I think the default is your home folder - see the preferences
<sKew^_-> plm, if u like the gui of netbook version, you shud try to see ubuntu 11.10 on youtube, or 12.04
<mufflon> has anyone of you experiences using unity for desktop-office pcs in small buisnesses?
<urlin2u> falcom, copy and paste that last post to a gedit so you can read igt.
<urlin2u> it
<milothebuthar> Hey, anyone experiencing problems trying to adjust the brightness settings on a laptop?
<urlin2u> falcom, you chroot from the ubuntu live cd.
<bobweaver> mufflon:  a little about 10 computers why do you ask  ?
<TheBigOnee> Some hacker here ?
<bobweaver> !hacker | TheBigOnee
<ubottu> TheBigOnee: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<oCean> milothebuthar: there are many issues/bugs reported in LP for that
<urlin2u> TheBigOnee, ubuntu support only. :)
<Dweezahr> mufflon, look for some reviews, http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/11/23/ubuntu-linux-losing-popularity-fast-new-unity-interface-to-blame/
<mufflon> ive to change my squeze systems to wheezy when its stable, but ive to install it new cause squeeze is an upgrade yet, so perhaps i can use ubuntu
<falcom> urlin2u: yes. im at this step. sudo mount ... do i mount the ubuntu sda ?
<milothebuthar> oCean: what is LP?
<falcom> or the windows
<oCean> !launchpad | milothebuthar
<ubottu> milothebuthar: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ampharos> How do I mount a dirty NTFS partition?
<MonkeyDust> dirty?
<bobweaver> ampharos:  in a sandbox ?
<ampharos> on actual hardware
<oCean> ampharos: In my experience you have to fix it from windows first
<ampharos> Windows performed an unclean shutdown, so the disk is still dirty
<ampharos> What if Windows doesn't boot? for me it's just booting into recovery mode where it wants to restore to factory settings (lolno)
<Dweezahr> ampharos, use grub rescue disk to start windows
<urlin2u> falcom, I can't walk you through the whole process, read the link clearly, and follow the commands or wait for a user who can do this.
<oCean> ampharos: I don't think it's possible to fix the ntfs from Ubuntu
<urlin2u> falcom, having to walk people through is not my forte.
<sKew^_-> btw what is a dirty NTFS partition one whit porn onit?
<TheBigOnee> I forgive a password on my .rar archive.. How I can hack it with ubuntu ?
<Dweezahr> ampharos, maybe when using ubuntu you can fix ntfs, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/fix-corrupted-windows-ntfs-filesystem-ubuntu/
<ampharos> I don't need to do an exhaustive check, just need to mount it, which ubuntu will not to
<sKew^_-> TheBigOnee, Read about Bruteforce! google it dont ask more :)
<Dweezahr> sKew^_- , keep the vibe up here!
<Dweezahr> it is an unproper shutdown
<MonkeyDust> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<oCean> sKew^_-: please don't tell others "google it"
<bobweaver> TheBigOnee:  ask #blackbuntu or #backtrack-linux
<urlin2u> falcom, the ubuntu forums have group of users who do this stuff, if needed go there post the latest bootscript don't run any commands after it and wait for help, thatks where I learned this I use to be in this group of helpers there.
<Dweezahr> oCean, indeed, people should first google than ask
<TheBigOnee> thanks
<oCean> Dweezahr: don't be silly, we are here to help.
<Dweezahr> yes, but when no googling, the help is not sufficient
<Dweezahr> too many questions
<sKew^_-> oCean, okey. but iam not gonna explane what bruteforce is
<urlin2u> TheBigOnee, sorry man I don't do Pm's. :)
<MonkeyDust> Dweezahr  some people are not skilled enough to know what's, hence don't know what to google for
<bobweaver> this is a support channel I think we like the questions (just sayin )
<MonkeyDust> what's wrong*
<Dweezahr> MonkeyDust, exactly, pointing in the direction to where to google would be very helpfull is my experience, so saying to google is good
<sKew^_-> bobweaver, but bruteforceing issent a ubuntu related question? or is it if its on a ubuntu platform?
<oCean> Dweezahr: referring others to google is not acceptable here. If you wish to discuss channel rules, do so in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<bobweaver> sKew^_-:  Oo What oO
<bobweaver> sKew^_-:  say that john is misconfigured because of something to do with ubunut then it is a support question but a question how do I do a dic attack is not
<urlin2u> falcom, just so you know this is not a gui fix it will need commands from the terminal as I have given you so just a heads up .
<sKew^_-> bobweaver, okey i see, got the difrent now :)
<pk___> i did this   ln -s /root/data /var/www/data   now when i open http://localhost/data   it say Forbidden
<bobweaver> !permissions | pf
<ubottu> pf: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bobweaver> !permissions | pk___
<ubottu> pk___: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pk___> apache server is running as root ..and root user has access to this directory i am sure
<bobweaver> pk___:  but I am guessing that you are looking for groups and how to add them to your www folder ?
<sKew^_-> bobweaver,  can i ask how to install all the tools for bt5 here or in bt chan?
<sKew^_-> bobweaver, on ubuntu 10.04 host
<bobweaver> sKew^_-:  well that you said that it was for BT then go there ...
<urlin2u> sKew^_-, their channel
<bigtom21485> how do i print ebooks on ubuntu?
<Dweezahr> pk___, it can also be a configuration issue in apache, or a .htaccess file
<sKew^_-> kk
<blip1> apache normally runs as www-data
<pk___> Dweezahr: it is a fresh ubuntu installation..i dint touch any conf file
<Dweezahr> pk___ chmod the file then indeed
<kleanchap> Are there calendars like ical that you can download for evolution client?  I am looking for national holidays and sports events calendars.
<Dweezahr> pk___ usually it is 755
<Dweezahr> so chmod 777 755 <file>
<Dweezahr> * chmod 755 <file>
<pk___> set 777 on the directory
<bobweaver> Dweezahr: 644 for files and 755 for dir ?
<bigdavjoker> looking for help getting active card smart card reader working it shows up in lsusb but canpt find it with pcsc_scan
<Dweezahr> bobweaver? really?
<bobweaver> Dweezahr:  I am wondering
<pk___> In REDhat SELINUX wont let httpd access users' home directories..but i guess SElinux is not installed on ubuntu..ryt?
<Dweezahr> bobweaver, me too, usually I use 755
<bobweaver> Dweezahr:  something like this find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} && find . -type d -f xec chmod 644 {} ;
<Dweezahr> bobweaver, owner needs a 7 for us to work properly, so the 644 wont work
<bobweaver> thanks Dweezahr
<urlin2u> Dweezahr, bobweaver the channel is really busy, can you al do the conversation in a pm or off topic it would be really helpful . :)
<bobweaver> urlin2u: np
<urlin2u> bobweaver, cool. :)
<[[> ciao
<[[> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<urlin2u> [[, you need support?
<dragancho> Hello
<bobweaver> urlin2u:  have you ever installed magento on ubuntu ? I can not get it to install when it asks for sql it will not connect to make a DB. Installed fine on deb and cent but not ubuntu. Any ideas ?
<Dweezahr> bobweaver, you were right with permisions, will fix this on our corporate hoster
<MonkeyDust> !info magento
<ubottu> Package magento does not exist in oneiric
<urlin2u> bobweaver, never heard of it. :)
<bobweaver> !info openpanel-openapp-magento
<ubottu> Package openpanel-openapp-magento does not exist in oneiric
<Dweezahr> !info openswan
<ubottu> openswan (source: openswan): Internet Key Exchange daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.28+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1011 kB, installed size 3188 kB (Only available for linux-any all)
<urlin2u> bobweaver, I see some info on google up to 10.10 with a quick foo.
<Dweezahr> this version contains a big flaw, fixed in 2.6.32
<bucaneiro> I am testing a time travel software that could be incorporated in the ubuntu packages...
<eighty9vision> let me guess, you're writing it in COBOL
<bobweaver> urlin2u: yeah I have been trying <- keyword to intergrate with openpanel/openapp http://www.openpanel.com/openapp/ but ... one day. Or do you or Any one know of any installer things like Fantastico    for Webmin or Something that can "hold water" with cpanel ?
<bobweaver> for ubuntu servers ^^ only
<riyonuk> How difficult is it to install Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 8,1?
<babolatpdtp> hey guys. is the ubuntu ISO correupted? neither mac nor windows recognize it as a valid format so i can't get it onto a USB
<babolatpdtp> i've never had a problem in the past. but now nothing works
<bobweaver> !md5sum | babolatpdtp
<ubottu> babolatpdtp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<celthunder> babolatpdtp: md5 it
<jane-doe> Try unetbootin/
<babolatpdtp> celthunder: 62fb5d750c30a27a26d01c5f3d8df459
<babolatpdtp> celthunder: it's correct
<urlin2u> bobweaver, not really i'm just a enthusiast in general, I have some limited skills really. :)
<babolatpdtp> anyone know why? for now i'm going to try to just do it with ubuntu 10 and then upgrade
<jane-doe> babolatpdtp Unetbootin always does it for me
<babolatpdtp> jane-doe: ok thanks i'll give that a try as well
<HoNgOuRu> where is the notification area in ubuntu11.10 + gnome 3 ?
<bobweaver> HoNgOuRu:  open terminal and type in  notify-send "hello there $USER  is this what you are looking for ? "
<babolatpdtp> jane-doe: no go. under drive selection there is nothing there when my USB is indeed mounted
<irina_> Hi, i am trying to configure my ubuntu 11.10 to a screen resolution of 1240x640 but i have some trouple with xrandr... can somebody help me?
<DummyMode> hi
<urlin2u> DummyMode, morning at least here. :)
<jane-doe> balbolatpdtp refomat your usb and try again. Fat16?
<DummyMode> evening here
<babolatpdtp> jane-doe: i have. i've tried starting with mac journaled, ntfs, fat32. none worked.
<colo-work> hi all.
<colo-work> I'm looking to install an up-to-date (version 3.2) kernel image on an Ubuntu Lucid box - is there anything that I'd have to explicitly take care of when doing that?
<colo-work> are there repos available with backportd kernel images for lucid?
<colo-work> backported*
<urlin2u> colo-work, in general that isn't supported here, just a heads up.
<colo-work> urlin2u, what is "that"?
<urlin2u> colo-work, kernels outside of the regular distro ones are not supported here you can ask I don't care but you may not get help.
<jane-doe> babolatpdtp do you have another usb stick to try? What OS are you using right now? Any access to Gparted?
<barakisbrown> Q: Install Ubuntu : Do I install 11.04 from my usb stick and then upgrade to 11.10 or can I force the upgrade to do an actual install since I have not yet installed it?
<urlin2u> barakisbrown, use the 11.10 to instal.
<LjL> barakisbrown: not entirely sure i got you, but you'd probably be better off downloading the 11.10 ISO rather than installing 11.04 and then upgrading.
<irina_> Q: Hi, i am trying to configure my ubuntu 11.10 to a screen resolution of 1240x640 but i have some problems with xrandr... can somebody help me?
<sKew^_-> Hi, i need a program that converts dmg, file to iso file, some recomands?
<theadmin> irina_: I don't think that's an ordinary (supported) resolution. Add it to xorg.conf manually
<dennis_> i have a problem NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 +"ubuntu 11.10"
<barakisbrown> LjL: 32bit version should be fine right?
<LjL> barakisbrown: if you have a 64bit system with 4GB of RAM or more, better get 64bit
<irina_> thers the Problem, i cant find any yorg.conf on ubuntu 11.10... So i tryed to add a new mode to xrandr with folowing command i found on google: xrandr --newmode "1240x640"  60.0  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<theadmin> irina_: You need to create an xorg.conf
<irina_> but i dont undersantd the command right...
<irina_> theadmin: that sounds good, but how ?
<LjL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<babolatpdtp> jane-doe: i've tried 3 USB sticks. all the same error
<urlin2u> dennis_, try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<theadmin> irina_: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf (replace vim by your favorite command-line based editor)
<sKew^_-> dennis_, i think you need to run  "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key" " in terminal to make it work then sudo apt-get update afther
<jane-doe> bobolatpdtp Are you using Ubuntu or windows right now?
<theadmin> irina_: Something like this will do the trick: https://pzt.me/5wq8
<scott__> anyone help with wireless issue for a newbie
<irina_> theadmin: the problem is, ther is no xorg.conf on my system jet
<bobweaver> scott__: what up
<theadmin> irina_: So? Create it
<theadmin> irina_: X autoconfigures for stuff which is not in xorg.conf, just look at the example I gave above
<bobenhaus> hello.
<bobenhaus> Does anyone know how to change a doc to writable ?
<scott__> i have setup wireless with ndiswrapper works fine until I restart. the driver is still loaded but i need to remove and reinstall for the wirless to work
<bobweaver> scott__:  please open your terminal and enter in : lspci -nn && lsusb && lsmod && rfkill list all         then   use paste.ubuntu.com  to give us the info please
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, you mean a doc=pdf?
<urlin2u> your definition of doc
<bobenhaus> urlin2u: yes
<bobenhaus> actual the sources.list file :)
<llutz> bobenhaus: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> bobenhaus: err... You need to be root to access that. Use sudo (if you're using a CLI editor) or gksu (with a GUI one)
<bobenhaus> urlin2u:  I actually needs to change sources.list
<scott__> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller [8086:3580] (rev 02)
<scott__> 00:00.1 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller [8086:3584] (rev 02)
<scott__> 00:00.3 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller [8086:3585] (rev 02)
<scott__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device [8086:3582] (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> scott__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> bobenhaus, the sources list is editable.
<bobenhaus> hmm
<bobweaver> !pastebin scott__
<bobweaver> !pastebin | scott__
<ubottu> scott__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobenhaus> do you guys know the name of the editor?
<theadmin> bobweaver: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<irina_> theadmin: thanks i am trying 1 moment
<bobenhaus> theadmin: thanks.
<theadmin> irina_: The above actually makes it support only 4 resolutions, edit it to fit your needs
<bobenhaus> theadmin: Thanks that worked!
<babolatpdtp> can anyone help? I cannot get ubuntu ISO onto a bootable USB. i've tried both windows and mac to make the bootable USB and I get errors. on mac i get "invalid argument" complaining about the format. i've tried mac journaled, fat 32, and ntfs
<ranok> babolatpdtp: what tool are you using?
<irina_> theadmin: i copyed your exampel to my xorg.conf and added my resolution.. but now my lightdm dont start anymore
<theadmin> irina_: Oh, huh. That's odd.
<theadmin> irina_: I have no idea what are lightdm's requirements
<babolatpdtp> ranok: for mac i've used disk util. on windows i used whatever it wasthat the ubuntu site recommended. i've also tried unetbootin
<irina_> theadmin: i think i need a real xorg.conf and change it or the right command the add my resolution to randr ....
<theadmin> irina_: Err, that *is* a real xorg.conf
<OldManMagnus> hi. i'm using 12.04 and i've got nothing in the top toolbar. anyone else having this problem?
<scott__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830411/
<OldManMagnus> no clock. no system thing.
<MonkeyDust> OldManMagnus  #ubuntu+1
<OldManMagnus> MonkeyDust: thanks.
<irina_> but on my old ubuntu systems (8.04) my xorg.conf got i think aubout 100 lines
<theadmin> irina_: Yeah, X autoconfigures now. That's a Good Thing.
<ranok> babolatpdtp: you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX ?
<babolatpdtp> ranok: yup did it that wayt too
<babolatpdtp> the conversion went on for 5-10 min, then errored out
<babolatpdtp> it keeps saying "could not validate source". in disk utility when i run a verify disk, it says it can't find an md5
<ranok> hmm, sorry, idk
<babolatpdtp> like nothing to compare it to. im wondering if it's blocking it because it can't verif
<irina_> theadmin: Fatal Service error: Unrecognized option autoconfigures
<ranok> I always use the ubuntu creator
<theadmin> irina_: err... I'm just saying that X configures automatically.
<theadmin> irina_: That's why you don't need any huge xorg.conf
<irina_> theadmin: ok that make sens
<scott__> bobweaver can u help after my schoolboy error
<irina_> theadmin: but now i have a broken lightdm and the same screen resolution (800x600) :(
<bobweaver> scott__:  yes I am looking at config now
<scott__> thx
<theadmin> irina_: Well to get back to how it was you can just delete the xorg.conf you have created, but I dunno how come it doesn't work
<ccolorado> Hello I have a netbook / tablet pc. on the screen I have a hardware button meant for screen rotation.  How can i catch its keypress (most likely a multimedia like key)   when pressed to run a command ( my screen rotation script ). I guess i first need to find out what the keypress code is. Any help ?
<irina_> theadmin: yes i know, i have moved the xorg config back to my ~ and now my lightdm works fine...
<bobweaver> scott__:  there are a couple things that I see . please take a look at some of these links http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142%3Au-ocqbntw_o&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=10ec%3A8139&as_qdr=m2&sa=Google+Search&lang=en
<zykotick9> irina_: if you want to generate an Xorg (based on your hardare), stop Xorg (lightdm) then run "sudo X -configure" and then copy the generated xorg.conf (it will tell you where it puts it) to /etc/X11/
<theadmin> ccolorado: If you're using Gnome/Unity, there is an app called "Keyboard Shortcuts", in XFCE it's called just "Keyboard". Go there and create a new shortcut. It's straightforward really, define command, press key
<bobweaver> look at blacklisting one of them 8139   might be the cp one I bet then you might not need ndiswrapper
<A|i3N> OK so - got several different file formats I'm trying to burn to regular DVD's for playback on the 'ol flatscreen.... I have at least a dozen, would *like* to get them done today ..... what's the *fastest* yet best quality software in ubuntu to convert N burn with??
<ccolorado> theadmin, tnaks i did try that, but It doesn't seem to register the key ( ubuntu / unity)
<scott__> thx ill take a look
<theadmin> ccolorado: Hm... I dunno, go to xev, see if pressing it actually generates any X event
<timon> how do I get sudo powers when I'm looking at my filesystem from a bootusb?
<bobweaver> scott__:  follow chilli555 diections
<ccolorado> theadmin, ahhhh xev that was the name i was tring to remember :P
<ccolorado> thanks
<grubbyone> I have grub2 installed to a usb stick, I want to add an entry that boots from the first hard drive and make it the default, where do I start?
<ccolorado> theadmin, first time i get the right answer by asking the wrong question hahaha
<theadmin> ccolorado: lol
<babolatpdtp> is there a reason why the ubuntu download site says: "We would encourage Mac users to download Ubuntu Desktop Edition by burning a CD for the time being."
<acidflash> I am seeing ->     inet 172.13.1.1/32 scope global eth1, but I dont have that ip set on eth1, where can I remove it, its not in /etc/network/interfaces ...
<zykotick9> babolatpdtp: because some Mac won't boot from gnu/linux USB media
<xSmurf> how would I go about using loop devices in an initrd hook? it seems like I can't get the module to load or the devices created properly
<babolatpdtp> zykotick9: but it's just for creating a bootable CD/USB, not actually running it. like right now im trying to get ubuntu onto a USB so i can put it onto my new server, but it keeps failing and I'm wondering if that message is the reason
<ccolorado> theadmin, wow xev didnt react to the keypress, I may need a driver or something
<theadmin> ccolorado: Suppose so yeah
<strat-o-caster> Hi, I lost my contact list in Evolution (an everything else) when I upgraded to the new distro.  I can deal with my email and calendars, but how do I get my contact list back?
<irina_> zykotick9: ok i am playing with the new xorg.conf...
<rick_> hello folks any one know where to get ubuntu debugging tool
<theadmin> rick_: That doesn't make sense. What do you want to debug?
<rick_> i want to view kernel
<urlin2u> grubbyone, there are some great intructions on the web for this personally I use the multisystem usb loader it uses grub, and can have multiple ISO's to choose from.
<rick_> i want to learn the makeup of ubuntu 11.10 os
<theadmin> rick_: sudo apt-get source linux
<ccolorado> I just realized what a good work distros have done on detecting wierd hardware when i tried to remember how to manually probe and id unsupported hardware
<bobenhaus> heh.  I'm running circlemud on my box lol
<grubbyone> urlin2u: right now I have ubuntu "installed" to a USB stick, I just want to make it so it passes through to the hard drive by default on boot
<urlin2u> grubbyone, easy run a update grub from it.
<grubbyone> from the usb installation?
<urlin2u> grubbyone, I assume it is grub 2 here.
<grubbyone> urlin2u: yeah
<urlin2u> grubbyone, yep if grub 2
<grubbyone> urlin2u: grub update will just mgaically do what I want?
<rick_> it failed
<urlin2u> grubbyone, grub 2 has a search for other OS yep.
<rick_> <theadmin >  it failed
<urlin2u> grubbyone, you have to be booted to that install run sudo update-grub
<grubbyone> urlin2u: didn't find the OS on the first hard drive, can I manually set it to just boot from that drive?
<grubbyone> I'm running it from the usb install, that is the grub menu I want to change
 * Star_Light later
<acidflash> there is an ip appearing when i press ip add show on eth1, even though i did not put it on eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces, how do i remove it ?
<grubbyone> I've seen the entry on many multiboot things, that it just says "boot from first hard drive"
<bobenhaus> anyone on yahoo right now?
<phoenixsampras> hi
<phoenixsampras> im trying to get a copy of a git repository, what was the command?
<theadmin> phoenixsampras: git clone http://git.example.org/something.git
<dmtarmey>  hi how do i get sudo on my system without using terminal
<phoenixsampras> thanks bro!!
<theadmin> ...
 * theadmin hates when people call her that
<theadmin> Oh well
<phoenixsampras> thanks sister theadminzor
<cover> jest ktos z polski?
<theadmin> !pl | cover
<ubottu> cover: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<irina_> sorry zykotick9 theadmin: no time left to try it today... i will try it tomorow and report my new results
<irina_> theadmin and zykotick9 thanks a lot for yozr help :-)
<theadmin> irina_: No problems
<saturn5ve> hi, who can help me to a sound card driver for my dell inspiron n4050?  I know  this dell is certified for ubuntu 11.10 but skype isn't working properly under 11.10 and the desktop in 10.04 or 10.10 seems to be much better than in 11.10
<marce_> como hago para cambiar la proridad de so en el grub? con que programa? ayuda D:
<SilfenX> hello - I m trying to compile a program from source but havent done it before. the tarrball unpacked left me with a directory looking like this "images (dir)  installer.nsi  LICENSE  player.pro  README  resources.qrc  src (dir)"". How do  I make functioning program out of this mess?
<auronandace> saturn5ve: if you don't like unity you don't have to use it (i use 11.10 with xfce)
<theadmin> SilfenX: Read the "README" :P
<nobitanobi> I do a path to some folder quite a lot via terminal.  How can I do some kind of shortcut to be able to go to the path ?
<Gnea> !ar | marce_
<ubottu> marce_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<SilfenX> theadmin: I did! It said use 'Make' and I did and it replied "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Zal> nobitanobi, you can create a shell alias for "cd /some/really/long/path/name"
<nobitanobi> shell alias, ok
<theadmin> SilfenX: Well I don't see a makefile there. You sure you don't need to use something else before that?
<SilfenX> theadmin: I m not sure of anything. What would that be?
<zykotick9> SilfenX: what are you compiling?  are you sure there isn't a package available?
<marce_> inglese
<marce_> ingleses de mierda
<marce_> pedazos de hijos de puta
<marce_> ayudenme
<Zal> nobitanobi, example: alias doWork="cd /my/favorite/porno/movies"
<marce_> soretes
<marce_> de mierda<
<marce_> :troll:
<FloodBot1> marce_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<player> how do i execute shell script automatically at startup
<nobitanobi> haha
<scott__> bobweaver tried to workthrough but appear diff not sure I have conflict http://paste.ubuntu.com/830452/
<nobitanobi> do I have to write that alias in some file
<nobitanobi> or directly into the shell
<zana> ijos de puta!!!!
<theadmin> nobitanobi: ~/.bashrc would be the best place
<zana> hijos de puta
<SilfenX> zykotick9: yes, this is a new revision of the program I m needing to use. There s a bunch of bugfixes that are critical and the only deb package available is an older version :(
<nobitanobi> zana: stfu
<zana> mariquita
<robotive> oO
<Zal> nobitanobi, you can write it directly into shell to test it, but to have it keep working each time you'll need to add it to your shell startup file (whichever you use, e.g. ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile)
<m4v> !ops | zana is insulting
<ubottu> zana is insulting: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<zana> fuck
<zana> XD
<Zal> nobitanobi, see "man bash" and search for INVOCATION for startup file details
<nobitanobi> ok Zal
<nobitanobi> it makes sense
<nobitanobi> let me see
<rick_> languge
<dmtarmey> zana pls no swearing
<rick_> no foul lingo
<bobweaver> !language | zana
<ubottu> zana: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<player> -how do i execute shell script automatically at startup
<DJones> They've gone, just ignore it
<Zal> player, at boot time?
<llutz> player: system-start? /etc/rc.local
<rick_> can anyone tell me about debugging tool for ubuntu 32 bit 11.10
<rick_> how to get it
<player> LLutz: what to do with /etc/rc.local
<llutz> !info gdb | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1968 kB, installed size 5336 kB
<llutz> player: add your command/script there
<rick_> tell me exactly what to type
<llutz> rick_: "man apt-get"
<llutz> !manual | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<player> llutz:thanks dude..!!!
<rick_> ok its on the screen what do i do
<llutz> rick_: read it
<Stevethesteveiss>  
<scott__> bobweaver u able to help again ?
<bobweaver> scott__: sorry I was of in la la land
<scott__> lol np
<erichynds> hi, is there a way to upgrade gnu-tar in 10.04 using apt? or is it best just to compile from source
<bobweaver> scott__:  I am not the best rt guy I know more about brodcom and intel cards but I will try to help
<scott__> ok cheers
<bobenhaus> would it be possible to run a MUD on a tablet like Xoom?
<onre> sort of stupid question; with unity, when i right-clicked an url in terminal and selected "open link", it opened up in firefox window that was on another desktop. now, with xfce4, it works the same BUT firefox window is moved to current workspace. how can i prevent this from happening?
<onre> s/another desktop/another workspace/
<player> usual ubuntu does not contain all packages .....can i get for it...!! i.e. ubuntu dvd....
<MonkeyDust> player  http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<memed> kalafatm
<scott__> im  not sure if its the driver its self or nwrapper it shows as being there when i restart it just wont search for network until i reinstall
<zykotick9> onre: you might want to ask in #xfce
<Zac_o_O> hi all, how do I find out what user or group owns a directory?
<zykotick9> Zac_o_O: ls -l
<llutz> Zac_o_O: ls -ld dir
<Zal> Zac_o_O, ls -l /your/dir
<Zal> ls -ld even better
<player> MonkeyDust:but it doesn't contain ubuntu dvd...!
<Zac_o_O> thanks!
<baal> mous
<indio> Hi. My tty console has the keys all wrong...
<zykotick9> player: you'll probably be disappointed with the DVD, i think it only contains more language support, not more programs
<Zac_o_O> Ok, i see that root owns the directory, but how do I see what group?
<player> zykotick9: i want ubuntu dvd like centos with all packages...?
<zykotick9> Zac_o_O: does it say root:root ?
<llutz> !permissions | Zac_o_O
<ubottu> Zac_o_O: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zykotick9> player: not offered by ubuntu, debian does
<ophelias_> does anyone know how to disable the guest account in 11.10.
<Zac_o_O> yes it says root: root
<Myrtti> player: not even the DVD contains all the packages
<zykotick9> Zac_o_O: so user is root and group is root
<Zac_o_O> ah
<llutz> Zac_o_O: owner:group   that is
<player> how do i update grub bootloader...?
<Zac_o_O> ah, so I guess I need to add a group and change permissions of the directory to make the owner root and group something else?
<zykotick9> Zac_o_O: perhaps explaining what you want to do would help?
<indio> Hi. My tty console has the keys wrong. Any ideas?
<Zac_o_O> well i just created a RAID1 with mdadm and have it mounted on /mnt/TM.  But I can't write any data to it and permissions are root:root
<Gnea> indio: time for a new keyboard?
<Zac_o_O> I would like my my user part of the group that has rwx permissions
<zykotick9> indio: you probably need to change the keyboard layout, sorry i don't know how ubuntu deals with that, good luck.
<Zac_o_O> does that make sense?
<indio> Gnea: I don't think that'll fix it. On X display it works fine.
<indio> I see. Thanks.
<player> how do i update grub bootloader...?
<zykotick9> player: to a new version?
<jeremiah_> how do you install jdk on lubuntu?
<zykotick9> player: "sudo update-grub" if you mean to find bootable installs
<zykotick9> !java | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<player> zykotick9:existing bootloader via live cd .......
<zykotick9> !grub2 | player
<ubottu> player: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gnea> indio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf  might help
<freigeist_> can someone help me with creating a partition table on a usb drive with gparted?
<Gnea> freigeist_: just open gparted and do it
<freigeist_> Gnea:gpared refuses to create the table
<Gnea> freigeist_: is there any table space freed up?
<rubdos> Can anybody give me (a link for) a laptop for $680 / €520, with (preferably) no os or a linux system? I'm going FULLY for design/style. Components are second place (altough I need a working network card :p). I fell in love with the Apple macbook look. But I don't like the logo at the back nor the OS :-)
<Gnea> rubdos: no, but you might find one via newegg.com or pricewatch.com
<Zal> rubdos, not sure about the OS, but you could just put a nice sticker over the logo ;-)
<player> what should i do if i forgot my root password
<neal__> Hi
<ikonia> player: there is no root password to forget
<Gnea> player: well, since there is no root password to begin with, you have nothing to worry about
<rubdos> Zal: I don't like the price either :)
<neal__> Can anybody help me write a short script?
<trever69420> has anyone here used Tor on ubuntu?
<freigeist_> Gnea: not sure, how do i look it up?
<YokoBR> could someone help me to mount my psp with write permission?
<Zal> rubdos, yeah, I like thinkbooks, but they ain't cheap
<ikonia> trever69420: many people
<trever69420> ok maybe someone can help me
<zykotick9> !ot | rubdos
<ubottu> rubdos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> neal__:  what is script for ?
<neal__> I have a problem with my touchpad
<Zal> no root password? So no one can log in as root, but certain users are configured to use sudo? Where can I read about this setup?
<Gnea> freigeist_: you might need to remove all partitions from the usb stick first
<ikonia> !root > Zal
<ubottu> Zal, please see my private message
<neal__> The problem is that when I login, I cannot use the touchpad if the mouse is not first plugged in or later plugged in.
<Zal> thanks ikonia
<Gnea> !sudo > Zal
<trever69420> i have a ubuntu server... which is acting as my dhcp server and firewall (essentially my router)... i'm curious if it'd be possible to install tor on this server and only allow certain websites to pass over the proxy
<Zal> thanks Gnea
<freigeist_> Gnea: it seems to be empty at all
<Gnea> Zal: cheers
<ikonia> trever69420: yes, although it would be quite a complex setup
<Gnea> freigeist_: if it doesn't have a 1 after it, and just /dev/sdb or whatever it is, then you should be able to create a new partition
<trever69420> ikonia: what you think would be the best way to do it.. a virtual interface?
<neal__> If mouse is not plugged in, in order to use the touchpad, I have to do one of two things.
<ikonia> trever69420: no, it would be quite a complex setup,
<trever69420> hmmm
<Mautz> Hey there! After a BIOS-update my fakeraid wasn't reachable for linux anymore, so i reinstalled ubuntu (11.10). during installation it found some raid configuration, which i skipped. i could formate the disks liked i wanted and installation went on. but it doesn't start up due to missing device.
<metap0d> Could anyone help me? I installed Ubuntu Server 11.10 and for some reason I can't login to root ... everything is the wrong password : /
<metap0d> I can however issue sudo
<auxxx> \whois auxxx
<scientes_> where is the debian-installer for ubuntu?
<ikonia> metap0d: there is no root password
<YokoBR> please, i can't mount my psp with write permission
<metap0d> ikonia: So I see..
<ikonia> metap0d: I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com to get an introduction to ubuntu
<trever69420> i was hoping to just find a way to allow every machine in my house to be able to access any *.onion domain without having to have tor installed on the local machine
<neal__> I can hit the Fn key and then F3 or, if I am running Touchpad Indicator, I can hit Ctrl Alt c.
<metap0d> ikonia: Yeah I'm a few pages in now
<ikonia> trever69420: that is possible, but quite a complex setup
<Zac_o_O> anyone?
<trever69420> well thanks... i'm not to concerned about the complexity lol
<ikonia> Zac_o_O: enyone what
<ikonia> trever69420: then good luck with it
<trever69420> meaning you dont know?
<Zac_o_O> sorry...asked a question a while up the thread :D
<ikonia> trever69420: meaning I understand how to do it, and it's quite complex.
<scientes_> oh, i found the .jigdo, that will do for my needs
<player> how do install centos from usb drive
<ikonia> player: ask in #centos
<Zal> So, does ubuntu allow for creation of a user with sudo privleges during installation?
<freigeist_> Gnea: there is no 1, just /dev/sdb but it refuses to create the table
<ikonia> Zac_o_O: just change the permissions
<zykotick9> Zal: the 1st user created is automatically added to sudo group, yes
<Zal> zykotick9, I see, thanks
<rick_> anyone know how to get dubugging tool for ubuntu 11.10
<rick_> 32 bit
<Zac_o_O> if there's no password for root user....does that mean if root owns the directory that no password is neeed to access by root?
<Zac_o_O> how do I set root password?
<ikonia> you don't
<Gnea> freigeist_: did you authenticate to run gparted?
<zykotick9> !noroot | Zac_o_O
<ubottu> Zac_o_O: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<freigeist_> Gnea: yes
<ts2> rick_: install gdb and the relevant -dbg (or -dbgsym) packages
<neal__> bobweaver - see my forum post here. Poorly written but it explains my problem -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11665133#post11665133
<pangolin> Zac_o_O: it means that you need to be in the admin group (have sudo privs) to access the files own by root
<ratcheer> Navion: You were helping me this morning with my lost ethernet in Ubuntu. I had to go to church. I discovered that /home was not mounted. I ran fsck and it fixed some inodes. I rebooted and my ethernet is working, again.
<rick_> how i typed  "man apt get
<Zac_o_O> ah ok.  so if I have sudo perms, I can access all root?
<ikonia> !sudo > Zac_o_O
<ubottu> Zac_o_O, please see my private message
<ikonia> !root > Zac_o_O
<zykotick9> rick_: "man apt-get"
<pangolin> Zac_o_O: correct, read the info ubottu has sent you.
<rick_> but dont know what to do next
<ikonia> Zac_o_O: ubottu has just sent you some links that you need to read to understand how to use the permissions model on ubuntu
<WoC> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Zal> rick_, 'j' to scroll down and read
<Zal> rick_, or down-arrow
<WoC> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Gnea> freigeist_: in the columned area below, does it have anything listed under partition/filesystemn/label/etc?
<manhunter> what?
<player> what should i di
<oDesk> Hello everyone
<frybye> re - after installing nvidia 290.10 no access to screen on booting.  I guess I need to delete the xorg.config or? If so how do I do that because the recovery consol gives me only read access?
<pangolin> player: do about what?
<rick_>   j does nothing
<ikonia> player: ask in the channel #centos - as you've been told
<oDesk> I've just upgraded my ubuntu 11.10 and i can't login to the system, now i'm using other laptop to talk here
<freigeist_> Gnea: yes, not assigned and the size
<oDesk> the login GUI appears , but when i enter the password, the black screen come and return back to the login GUI
<Gnea> freigeist_: okay, and if you right-click on the area above that, are the 'new' or 'delete' options available?
<rick_> hello mr potato head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ikonia> rick_: please stop messing around
<rick_> mr potato head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<WoC> oDesk try another session ?
<Gnea> !ubuntu | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> neal__:  lol that is not that simple of a script but maybe you could run a if statement on dmesg | grep </dev/whatever the mouse is >  then do "whatever Ctrl Alt cdoes " else  "Fn F3 "  fi
<oDesk> WoC: no session does work, the Console recovery and ubuntu 2d and user defined all does return to same screen
<WoC> oDesk check the logs ?
<oDesk> WoC: which log file ?
<freigeist_> Gnea: just "new", which leads to a error measage; no partition table found on /dev/sdb
<indio> Gnea: Thanks. That helped.
<oDesk> WoC: alot of files are in /var/log/
<WoC> oDesk i would start with syslog
<frybye> put this differently - I now have a non-functional nvidia driver - how do i revert a functional one?
<Gnea> freigeist_: click on 'Device' at the top and then 'Create partition table'
<pangolin> !pm > aoregcdu
<ubottu> aoregcdu, please see my private message
<WoC> frybye make sure you do not have the nouv* module loaded (lsmod)
<rick_> hello
<frybye> i guess I need to delete the xorg.conf - so that a new one gets made automaticlly but ... ok....
<oDesk> WoC: i'll delete it's content and restart to have new log
<rick_> so does anyone know how to get debugging tool
<zykotick9> frybye: did you install it direct from nvidia.com or using apt-get (i believe i remember you from last night, and it was manually)
<rick_> i used terminal for  man apt get but i dont know what to do next
<kapz> qin: ubottu u human or a bot?
<pangolin> kapz: ubottu is a bot
<zykotick9> rick_: what do YOU plan on using the debugger for?  It seems a bit out of your league (no offence)
<WoC> oDesk check the logs in /var/log/gdm first, if u use gdm
<Gnea> kapz: ubottu is a bot
<Zac_o_O> really?
<kapz> ok got it! I have unknowingly thanked him many times! :D
<Zac_o_O> haha i just did
<pangolin> kapz: she
<freigeist_> Gnea: i did, it just brings up an vacuous errormessage
<rick_> how does what i use it for pertain to getting it  why is everyone always asking to many questions
<kapz> ? what?
<Gnea> freigeist_: can you take a screenshot and post the error message?
<pangolin> kapz: ubottu is a female bot, try /msg ubottu !gender
<kapz> lol ok
<WoC> heh
<WoC> lmao
<ts2> rick_: install gdb, that's the general debugger program
<rick_> how please
<freigeist_> Gnea: it's in german ;) copypaste => Fehler beim Erstellen der Partitionstabelle.
<manhunter> hello
<kapz> pangolin: I msgd it and I think it's gender neutral
<pangolin> rick_: knowing what you need it for will help us tell you what to install
<pangolin> kapz: you did it wrong
<ts2> rick_: open the package manager, search for "gdb", install it
<zykotick9> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<rick_> ill worry about that after the fact ok
<WoC> freigeist_ im guessing that means failed to update the partition table
<Gnea> freigeist_: "Failed to create the partition table." :)
<freigeist_> Gnea: yep
<manhunter> ubottu⚡ do you think, female bot is good?
<ubottu> manhunter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frybye> zykotick9: now i did it manually... not sure what happened last night in the end .. it works fairly well but zattoo.de tv service crashed again and again after 10 mins play and i thought re- install the 290.10 would be the waqy.. hmmm
<kapz>  /msg ubottu !gender ...... >ubottu< !gender
<rick_> i just want to view the make up of the os
<freigeist_> Gnea: failed to create
<scientes_> how do i install jigdo in ubuntu?
<freigeist_> Gnea: so did i break the usb stick?
<xubuntu> holaa
<Gnea> freigeist_: weird.  have you tried removing and plugging the usb stick in again?
<xubuntu> alguien me podria ayudar
<zykotick9> !es | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<frybye> zykotick9: so how do i get it working again now - with the one from the repo for instance...?
<xubuntu> join #ubuntu-es
<oDesk> WoC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830513/  this log from gdm/:5-greeter.log
<zykotick9> frybye: ?  good luck.
<freigeist_> Gnea: in all possible ports
<frybye> zykotick9: well - that is also an answer i guess.. but there must be some way to revert to the default grafic driver.. like deleting the xorg.config or..?
<zykotick9> frybye: by doing the manual nvidia.com install - i have NO idea.  I expect you're going to have lots of problems...
<Gnea> freigeist_: try just using fdisk
<frybye> trouble with that is that in the recovery consol only read access...?
<sKew^_-> Hi how do i convert a .dmg file to a .iso file, in ubuntu 10.04.3 lucid, acetoneISO gets a error :S
<oDesk> WoC: seems like this one have the same issue , i'll read his thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603117&page=5
<aaa_> how can i change the scrollbar style to be more like in windows?
<WoC> oDesk try running; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freigeist_> Gnea: the error came up using the live usb creation tool
<zykotick9> sKew^_-: why not download the lucid ISO?
<sKew^_-> zykotick9, red
<sKew^_-> zykotick9, read again!...
<WoC> oDesk ok ?
<Gnea> freigeist_: ah, well forget using anything GUI - just open a terminal and type:  sudo fdisk /dev/sd?
<oDesk> WoC: ok i'll run the update
<zykotick9> sKew^_-: sorry.  I doubt there is a way to convirt Mac's .dmg to an iso but good luck with that.
<sKew^_-> zykotick9, i got a .dmg file i wanna convert to a .iso file, and my host is ubuntu lucid....
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm having dificulty gettting my bluetooth headset setup. The headset has awesome sound when paired with my phone, but it sounds garbled when I send sound to it from ubuntu. I paired it with the bluetooth tray icon. Ubuntu 10.04 64bit. Any hints?
<Gnea> freigeist_: where /dev/sd? is replaced with whatever your device really is
<sKew^_-> zykotick9, hmm kk
<metap0d> I installed Ubuntu Server 11.10 and am trying to make the machine accessible by a domain name. I installed OpenSSH server and Web already during the install -- is that all I will need?
<WoC> oDesk seems to me like you are either missing something or some service is not running
<frybye> anybody else have a tip on how to recover after a bad manual nvidia driver install...?
<Oer> sKew^_-, please look at  dmg2img in softwarecentre
<oDesk> WoC: there is nearly 300MB going to be downloaded, this will take sometime
<frybye> zykotick9: we all make mistakes pal....
<oDesk> WoC: i'll let you know the status when done
<sKew^_-> Oer, hmm i tryed but it dident work got some errors
<zykotick9> frybye: you where warned, now you're getting what you deserve
<WoC> oDesk dang, ok, i reckon that might take care of your issues, once completed ;)
<frybye> zykotick9: if I had seen any other way to progress the warnung would have actually helped...
<oDesk> WoC: thank you
<aaa_> how can i change the scrollbar style to be more like in windows?
<frybye> I would imagine that if you personally think method a is bad you know enough to be able to use method b c or d I dont...
<rick_> how do i open package manager and search gdb
<Karvis> Hey
<oDesk> WoC: the terminal from other laptop droped and i can't login again
<Karvis> Can I ask couple questions about Ubuntu?
<oDesk> connection refused
<zykotick9> !ask | Karvis
<ubottu> Karvis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pangolin> Karvis: please
<oDesk> now it does work
<Karvis> Does the games work in Ubuntu like they do in Windows?
<pangolin> rick_: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<WoC> oDesk using concole ?
<frybye> can -somebody- tell me to delet a bad xorg.config on booting...?
<WoC> console, even
<Karvis> Can I still play games like Counter Strike Source and Minecraft etc?
<zykotick9> Karvis: gnu/linux gaming support is not nearly as good as windows.  If you're a gamer, dual-boot
<Karvis> What is dual-boot?
<freigeist_> Gnea: fdisk displayed this:
<freigeist_> The device doesnt have a valid DOS-table, or „Sun“, „SGI“ or „OSF disklabel“
<freigeist_> Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x06fe575b.
<freigeist_> Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.
<freigeist_> After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.
<oDesk> WoC: i relogined using the console yes from other ubuntu laptop
<FloodBot1> freigeist_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> rick_:  in your terminal you can type in :  apt-cache search  <name or packge you are looking for >
<frybye> assuming this is the right way to recover the system...
<zykotick9> Karvis: wine can run many windows games, i'll send the appdb factoid
<zykotick9> !appdb | Karvis
<ubottu> Karvis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Gnea> freigeist_: make sure to use the pastebin site, that's too much
<auronandace> frybye: deleting xorg.conf won't magically uninstall the nvidia driver
<zykotick9> Karvis: dual-boot is when you have both windows and ubuntu installed at the same time, and choose which to load on bootup
<Karvis> What did you mean with "If you're a gamer, dual-boot"
<Karvis> oh
<Karvis> Nvm
<frybye> zykotick9:  do you remember that I had been trying to use the approved method for 2 hours and it was not working at all... before i got into this?
<DarkStar1> Hi. If I were setting up a remote ssh account for seamless logins (i.e. no password required) across multiple machines, do all the public keys go in one file or separate authorized_keys files?
<WoC> oDesk, ok, is the computer physicaly available to you ?
<Zal> DarkStar1, same file, one after another
<oDesk> WoC: yes
<zykotick9> frybye: please stop addressing me directly - i'm not helping you with your issue.
<oDesk> WoC: but when i boot into recovery mode, the network connection isn't available
<WoC> oDesk i would switch to console and login locally, directly to that computer
<frybye> auronandace: I see - so what do.. i need to do...?
<DarkStar1> Zal: Thanks
<frybye> zykotick9: thanks... ok
<sKew^_-> Oer, sudo chmod 777 dmg2iso.pl use 775 insted of 777?
<auronandace> frybye: i've never installed the nvidia driver from their website, i stick to the repo, hang on
 * Zal has trouble imagining a case where 777 permissions is appropriate
<freigeist_> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830531/
<sKew^_-> Zal, 775 rigth?
<WoC> sKew^_- 755 or 555
<Zal> sKew^_-, sorry, I missed the use case, so I don't know what's best
<sKew^_-> kk thx Woc
<WoC> np sKew^_-
<sKew^_-> its a .pl script for dmg2iso
<frybye> auronandace: I dont have a lot of background ubuntu knowledge.. I followed instructions again and again yesterday for an established method of installing but none of it actually worked.. that is why out of desperation I tried thisr risky method.. thanks for your concern...
<WoC> sKew^_- i noticed, and i reckon you dont plan to change the pl file so 555 is good
<Karvis> If I get Ubuntu and WineHQ for it can I play games like I play in Windows? Is it going to lag more or something? No one answers in WineHQ channel.
<auronandace> frybye: there is an uninstall section here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<frybye> ok thanks...
<Zal> sKew^_-, I don't know what dmg2iso does exactly, but my guess would be 744 (only the owner can run it or edit it, everyone else can read it)
<bobweaver> sKew^_-:  you can also use letters instead of binary
<bobweaver> !permissions >> sKew^_-
<sKew^_-> WoC, no iam just gonna try to use the pl
<sKew^_-> bobweaver, like -x ?
<WoC> sKew^_- thats what i figured
<bobweaver> permissions | sKew^_-
<WoC> bobweaver although its octal, not binary ;)
<bobweaver> !permissions >>  sKew^_-
<sKew^_-> bobweaver,  i got no premissions ;)
<bobweaver> thansk WoC
<bobweaver> looks like I should also read
<sKew^_-> !permissions | sKew^_-
<ubottu> sKew^_-, please see my private message
<WoC> heh
<th_> hello. is it possible to pull a selected file from duplicity backup with a different PC?
<braids> hello
<sKew^_-> reading property list...found 7 partitions
<sKew^_-> decompressing:
<sKew^_-> partition 0
<sKew^_-> Conversion failed. File may be corrupted.
<FloodBot1> sKew^_-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sKew^_-> :/
<frybye> auronandace: had a look at the nvidia manual - but to do the stuff they say I need read+write access to the system - I dont know how to get that at the moment - the recovery consol only gives read access?
<sKew^_-> sorry FloodBot1
<sKew^_-> :)
<th_> hello. is it possible to pull a selected file from duplicity backup with a different PC?
<braids> I'm having a small issue with partion editing via fdisk. I am trying to create a 16mb partion on a 33mb "disk" anyone know how I can do that?
<zykotick9> !patience | th_
<ubottu> th_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> frybye: you're at the recovery console? well, thats a bit beyond me, i've never got my system into that state
<th_> sorry
<auronandace> frybye: sorry i can't help
<WoC> sKew^_- try running 'file [filename]' on that dmg file
<frybye> auronandace: well not sure what it is called in english - i am a brit living in berlin and so have a germanlanguage ubuntu 11.10
<WoC> sKew^_- im thinking the file is corrupt or using some odd compression
<frybye> auronandace: ok - thanks for the try...
<cinter> hello all , issuing command  dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/isc-dhcp-server/dhcpd.pid at0 , and getting permission denied ??? any ideas
<sKew^_-> WoC, i changed the .dmg name to 1.dmg and outpout 2.iso
<WoC> cinter, sudo
<auronandace> frybye: i'm from uk too, but i think recovery console is the right term, i've just never been there
<frybye> can anybody tell me how to get read+write access to the system when the video driver is not working properly..
<cinter> WoC sudo  returns same
<xSmurf> is it possible to build and install in a VM and build a live iso from it?
<BlouBlou> how can I set up Rhytmhbox as default music player in Ubuntu 11.10?
<frybye> auronandace: i see - but do you know any way to get read+write access when the video driver is shot to hell and back..
<frybye> auronandace: just out of interest - which part - i am a cornishman...
<th_> hello. is it possible to pull a selected file from duplicity backup with a different PC?
<frybye> ah ha ..
<frybye> I think I have it  I will switch to the onboard ati3000 video and work on this from there.. good one - thanks folks - bye for now...
<auronandace> frybye: i don't know sorry, i'd recommend a fresh install (backup what you need with a livecd) (i was born in essex but lived in wales most my life)
<WoC> sKew^_- looks like it may be corrupt, did you ftp it using ascii mode ?
<sKew^_-> torrent :/
<cinter> Can't open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<WoC> sKew^_- and the program said the torrent was complete ?
<cinter> any ideas
<sKew^_-> mhm
<Mautz> Hey there! Ubuntu recognices a raid setup during installation, which i don't want to use, but seems to make problems. can't boot due to missing  /dev/mdX.  How can i deactivate/delete the software raid setup?
<sKew^_-> WoC, i will try to update tracer from the file and let it scan harshes
<WoC> sKew^_- ok, if you have the option to verify the file in your torrent prog, i would use it
<th_> is it possible to pull a specific file from duplicity backup? with a different PC it was created with?
<frybye> auronandace: spent a great 2 weeks holiday "celebrating"my first divorce in aberistwith... back in a bit...
<braids> http://pastebin.com/cu3RQSDq <what am I doing wrong?
<BlouBlou> Hi guys, any way to set up Rhytmhbox as default music player? I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, thanks.
<llutz> braids: "+16m"
<th_> thats racist :S nobody wants to answer my Q :(
<Gnea> freigeist_: sorry
<WoC> th_ i know nothing about duplicity, otherwise i would try
<sKew^_-> WoC, its just to add the torrent and lockate the download to were is lockated and it will "verify" data
<Gnea> freigeist_: reading...
<acerimmer> BlouBlou: System>Preferences>Preferred applications
<oDesk> WoC: the recovery mode is readonly mode, and when i connect through ssh the connection dropped
<xbmc_> hi
<freigeist_> Gnea: k
<braids> llutz: and how do I define the rest of the space?
<llutz> braids: same way, new partition, start, size
<Gnea> freigeist_: does it give you a "Command (m for help):" prompt or does it quit?
<BlouBlou> acerimmer: I can't find it in Unity
<WoC> oDesk if you are able to login directly, you can sudo a remount rw
<freigeist_> Gnea: yes, it does
<braids> llutz: any way to tell fdisk to just use the rest of the space?
<cfhowlett> BlouBlou: sorry, I don't have a unity interface.  That's is the sequence on 10.04
<morgoth_> i have a laptop with an intel 965 integrated graphics card (x3100 something). i installed xubuntu 11.04, it works fine, except that i cant use the svideo-out. xrandr only shows LVDS-1 and VGA1.
<th_> is it possible to pull a specific file from duplicity backup? with a different PC it was created with?
<llutz> braids: start "enter", end "enter"   should use all space available
<oDesk> WoC: ok i'll login directly and do "remount rw"
<Gnea> freigeist_: ok, just press 'm' then and find the command to make a New partition, then make it, and Write
<braids> llutz: thanks :)
<BlouBlou> cfhowlett: I'll continue searching for my own then, thank you anyway :P
<Gnea> freigeist_: don't worry about formatting it yet :)
<braids> llutz: http://pastebin.com/h9RM3R89
<oDesk> WoC: remount command not found
<freigeist_> Gnea: okay i created one with standart-values
<oDesk> WoC: oh, i got it
<llutz> standarD
<oDesk> WoC: mount -o remount rw
<llutz> braids: pastebin output of "p" pls
<BlouBlou> cfhowlett: I found it
<cfhowlett> success!
<cfhowlett> http://imagebin.org/196269
<BlouBlou> cfhowlett: For changing a default app is in system information >> default applications, wasn't so difficult at all :P
<braids> llutz: http://pastebin.com/YspbZZCX
<cfhowlett> BlouBlou: careful - once down the path of ubuntu, forever will it dominate your computing
<sKew^_-> WoC, 100% verified, hmm maby it wass a damaged download
<blob4000> is there an administrator window in ubuntu, similar to win7's Computer Management window? i.e. something to show logs, users and groups, an overview of lots of system stuff?
<karthik> hi
<[R]> blob4000: no
<freigeist_> Gnea: it didnt quite work out / im not sure, what i just did http://paste.ubuntu.com/830561/
<llutz> braids: seems you had to use non-default head/cyl values when starting fdisk before
<braids> llutz: probably, it's school crap lol
<sKew^_-> is it a program like UltraISO for ubuntu? or ultraiso for ubuntu?
<ccolorado> My laptop takes from 1 to 2 minutes to turn on the screen and start recovering from a standby after i open the laptop's lid, any idea what can cause that ?
<WoC> sKew^_- chances are k3b might be able to burn the file
<[R]> ccolorado: read the suspend logs
<sKew^_-> WoC, to a .iso image i dont got no cd/dvd's ;p
<sKew^_-> need to buy some tomorrow when the store open'x
<sKew^_-> open's
<Mmejia> Is there any light reading someone can recommend to a new Ubuntu user?
<zykotick9> !manual | Mmejia
<ubottu> Mmejia: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
 * dtmbmw325i hands sKew^_-  a cd
<metap0d> This is a stupid question but I installed ubuntu server on a desktop I don't use so I can become familiar with Linux by connecting to to it remotely with ssh
<za3im> office 2010 ita
<sKew^_-> dtmbmw325i, cd ~/* ?
<metap0d> when I installed server I added OpenSSH server and now I just want to connect with putty on windows : /
<metap0d> I try putting my IP in the hostname and hitting connect but it times out
<metap0d> have I done something wrong?
<ts2> metap0d: try the IP address, rather than the host name
<metap0d> This guide mentions setting up keys https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html but I don't mind just doing a simple username/password combo
<dtmbmw325i> sKew^_-, ?
<metap0d> ts2: I should have said so ... I did use the ip address
<crizzy> metap0d: likey not, i suspect it's a network problem. nat?
<sKew^_-> dtmbmw325i, you handed a cd ~/ over to me ;P
<sKew^_-> ?
<oCean> metap0d: are you certain ssh-server is started on the server?
<metap0d> oCean: No I am fairly new to this ... but I did have to restart it earlier and it didn't give me an error when it did so
<dtmbmw325i> sKew^_-, unfortunately I had to sent it in individual packets. You will need to reassemble it
<oCean> metap0d: are you able to ping the ip address from the windows machine?
<metap0d> oCean: I'm sorry if this sounds dumb ... but I just accessed it using the internal IP given to me from my router (192.168etc). I would however like to access this machine remotely ... that's what I am trying to do
<metap0d> So it worked ok using the ip on the network ... I want to be able to access it through the internet though?
<oCean> metap0d: oh ok. Are you using a router or modem? Usually you have to open up a port
<metap0d> oCean: I'm a little confused ... it's a modem with a router connected lol. If you mean what issues my IP it is the router
<Star_Light> I am using ubuntu 10.10 is there any file in my system... I mean system file which implement the memory stack of a programm?
<Star_Light> implements*
<oCean> metap0d: ok, but usually you have to setup portforwarding on the router, so that incoming connections there, are forwarded to your server
<ts2> metap0d: you need to instruct your router to forward external port 22 to port 22 on the internal IP of your computer. it also helps if you can tell your router to always give a specific IP to the MAC of your computer, so you don't need to keep changing it.
<oCean> metap0d: probably ts2 can help you a bit more.. I have to go
<metap0d> oCean: Thanks for the help! Much appreciated.
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, what router/modem do you use?
<oDesk> WoC: the recovery mode not helpful, i can't get the network to work on this mode
<metap0d> D-Link DIR-628 Hardware Version: A2
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, okay give me one second
<metap0d> I found the port forwarding section but I need to find out how to have it work by name as opposed to IP
<rick_> ok i typed in terminal  apt-cache search gdb whats the next step
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, you will have to use IP in your router
<WoC> oDesk did you remount rw ?
<oDesk> WoC: yes
<za3im> hola
<rick_> anybody???
<metap0d> dtmbmw325i: Won't that technically open me to the entire web?
<WoC> oDesk start the network manually, /etc/init.d/networking start
<metap0d> dtmbmw325i: also it says I have to be within the lan subnet
<oDesk> WoC: i did, it's just prints "stop/waiting"
<WoC> oDesk check if the nic is there; ifconfig -a
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, on port 22 yes, but you are going to be open to the web anyway, that is the point you are trying to create isnt it?
<metap0d> sorry I had lost connectivity
<_Al3x_> hey guys
<metap0d> sorry I had lost connectivity
<_Al3x_> does anyone have some time for me ?
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, did you see my last message?
<Ta2man1a> There is about over 1,500+ people in here.
<oDesk> WoC: eth0 is there even wlan0 but no IP
<metap0d> dtmbmw325i: Probably not unfortunately
<Ta2man1a> Wow
<_Al3x_> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on 2 laptops but none of them can connect to wireless
<_Al3x_> what shall i do ?
<WoC> oDesk try; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, you asked about being open to the entire internet, unfortunately that is what you are requesting when you open the port for yourself also
<ts2> metap0d: see http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DIR-628/SSH.htm for pictures
<WoC> oDesk u are using eth0, righ ?
<WoC> s/righ/right/
<oDesk> WoC: yes, but still no ip's
<WoC> oDesk cable ok ?
<cfhowlett> _Al3x_: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-classic/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<oDesk> WoC: yes it does work on GUI on login screen with this cable
<_Al3x_> i'll check this out
<Ta2man1a> There are lots of lurkers in this chat room.
<WoC> oDesk try this then; ifconfig eth0 down ; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<metap0d> ts2: I managed to get it working if I specify the internal router IP like you said. I do however run into that issue that the IP could change any time ... I'm looking under the headers for a way to map a specific IP to a hostname that connects but can't find it ... is that a common feature on most routers?
<ts2> metap0d: unfortunately, it's not that common
<oDesk> WoC: yet no ip, i'd give it static ip
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, you will need to set up dhcp reservation. Should be in the setup tab
<metap0d> dtmbmw325i: Oh snap it exists : O
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, if you want to access your computer via a hostname rather than IP you need a dyndns account
<dtmbmw325i> across the internet that is
<oDesk> WoC: there was no configuration for dhcp on eth0 in /etc/networking/interfaces, i set this and now it has ip
<oDesk> WoC: now i'll dist-upgrade
<scott__> bobweaver sorted my wireless problem edited my modules file /etc/modules thx for you hlp
<WoC> oDesk great :)
<randy__> hola
<WoC> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<damian_> join #ubuntu-es
<CharminTheMoose> Are there any xscreensaver screensavers that display the time?
<WoC> CharminTheMoose gltext can be used for that
<willwork4foo> So I have a question that Google can't answer for me this evening..... In Nautilus, when I go to Browse the network, I see all my SMB, AFP, FTP and NFS servers on the network that are announcing by Zeroconf. Which is lovely. However, I have no idea which icon is the SMB server icon, which is the AFP icon, which is the FTP icon, etc. Any ideas how I can set something up to easily differentiate?
<cfhowlett> CharminTheMoose: https://gericom.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/digital-clock-screen-savers-for-xscreensaver-appeared/
<metap0d> ts2: , dtmbmw325i: You guys are awesome! :D
<metap0d> I won't lie I didnt expect to have a fully functioning server in less than 2 hours
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, did you get a dyndns account?
<metap0d> dtmbmw325i: I'm doing that now
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, the best thing to do is install a client for dyndns to automatically update your external IP on the dyndns servers
<dtmbmw325i> metap0d, your router might have that option also
<herodude> how to creat link to shell script
<jrib> herodude: ln -s TARGET NAME     Is that what you mean?
<Mike9863> What packages do I need to install to compile and execute java?
<dtmbmw325i> what is the rule for how unity handles opening new windows on a twinview setup and how can they be changed?
<herodude> shell scripts of which rc. directory executed after login
<itaylor57> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SeLEct> Lo lads, I was thinking of doing a full system disk encryption for my ubuntu OS. I usally used truecrypt on windows for this. But it doesn't seem as if this is possible with truecrypt on ubuntu. Wanted to ask you lads what i can do.
<herodude> shell scripts of which rc. directory executed after login
<dtmbmw325i> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfhowlett> SeLEct: ecryptfs https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/ecryptfs.html
<SeLEct> Btw will it work with dualboot?
<SeLEct> I also got win7 installed
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, I would assume it wouldn't matter. You should only be encrypting partitions
<herodude> help........!
<SeLEct> hmm ok. I'm assuming ecryptfs is secure?
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, that I can't say as Ive never used it
<SeLEct> One last question. How can i see how ubuntu has installed itself? How many partitions it's created etc, as it did all that auto.
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, are you in unity?
<SeLEct> I have the latest one yeah. 11.10
<herodude> shell scripts of which rc. directory executed after login
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, open unity dash and type gparted and hit enter
<SeLEct> i get nothing
<wrektjet> hey so i know in my older install to get different desktop backgrounds (which help keep me oriented) i could do so if i stopped writing the desktop from the default. is tehre a way to do that in unity?
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, you may need to install it from software center
<SeLEct> Thanks m8. And i'll see if i can find some information on ecryptfs. It's a shame that full disk encryption doesn't seem to work.
<Slart> dtmbmw325i, SeLEct: the "disk utility" app shows partitions as well
<WoC> When i put a "hold" on a number of packages, they shouldnt be listed as "The following packages have been kept back" during dist-upgrade, should they ?
<dtmbmw325i> Slart, that is true I just like how gparted does it better. Personal preference I guess
<fabiobik> hi guys im using 10.04 LTS
<SeLEct> btw gparted only shows my windows partitions lol
<yoritomo> salut à tous
<cfhowlett> !fr|yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Slart> dtmbmw325i: I agree.. I also use gparted out of preference.. but disk utility is installed by default, I think
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, did you encrypt the linux already?
<dtmbmw325i> partition*
<cfhowlett> !ask|fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SeLEct> No lol.
<SeLEct> And it's missing 1 of my other drives also
<fabiobik> hi guys im using 10.04 LTS and trying to run Zend Studio
<fabiobik> but gives this error
<fabiobik> /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<fabiobik> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<fabiobik> does anyone know how to solve it?
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, at the top right you can switch to other drives. There is a dropdown menu
<SeLEct> LMFAO, soz m8
<cfhowlett> fabiobik: wild a** guess, but I'd say you're running 32 bit but installed zend 64 bit
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, do you see the linux partitions now?
<fabiobik> cfhowlett, ? my version is 64
<SeLEct> Yeah, Well seems like it has created. swap, extended(?) and / (most storage used here.   So i have to encrypt the entire / i guess.
<fabiobik> im using untuntu 10.04 x64
<cfhowlett> fabiobik: as I said, a wild**s guess.   Try here: http://forums.zend.com/viewforum.php?f=48
<Slart> fabiobik: can you run "uname -a" in a terminal and tell us what it says
<fabiobik> Slart, sure
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, / is the filesystem directory and swap is extra memory space on the harddrive like a pagefile
<fabiobik> Linux fabio-laptop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:12:07 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<WoC> fabiobik and your Zend studio is the 64 bit version too ?
<SeLEct> Yeah i know m8. i just hope i can boot after encrypting the hole / partition.
<SeLEct> We'll see
 * Bsims grins and sighs; my woman just started a nine month download; even with birthcontrol... Welcome the second heir to my name.
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, good luck :-)
<fabiobik> Woc i guess so
<Slart> fabiobik: looks like 64 bit to me.. nothing in the forums about this error?
<SeLEct> thanks haha and thanks for your help bro
<Trfsrfr> My sound has just stopped working. Nothing anywhere. How do i get it working again?
<dtmbmw325i> SeLEct, no problem!
<fabiobik> Slart, you mean my ubuntu distro?
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: check alsamixer
<WoC> fabiobik i would try toverify that, a 32 bit app woudlnt be able to make use of 64 bit plugins
<Slart> fabiobik: I meant your ubuntu distro seems to be 64 bits.. and I was wondering if you've checked the zend studio-forums?
<Trfsrfr> how do i check alsamixer?
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Slart> fabiobik: did you install the 64 bit version of zend studio? I'm guessing this error would pop up if a 32bit app is trying to use a 64bit library
<FabioFlinstone> can i have some help plz? ubuntu keeps giving me stupid errors.
<cfhowlett> !ask|fabioflintstone
<ubottu> fabioflintstone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bsims> Trfsrfr: type in any console alsamix
<FabioFlinstone> every time i try to run this program, a box pops up. but ti dosen't have a yes button! it keeps asking for admin rights and there is no "yes" button like in widnows.
<FabioFlinstone> and it asks for a password. but i don't have one. so it won't let me do anything.
<fabiobik> Slart, you right my bad :x
<ben__> hey everyone. I have a quick couple of questions. First off, is there a sudo apt-get for Puppy Linux? Also, if there is and I download it, is there a way I can uninstall the 2 distros I have now? (Ubuntu and Xubuntu)
<Slart> FabioFlinstone: try getting a screenshot of the window you're describing
<FabioFlinstone> slart screenshot?
<Bsims> FabioFlinstone: it needs root and doesn't prompt you to enter it?
<FabioFlinstone> Slart, OH. picture. okay, one sec.
<cfhowlett> ben__: puppy isn't supported in this channel.
<penguinman1337> ben__, puppy is its own distro, not a different de for buntu.
<xXthe_red_spyXx> hi
<Slart> ben__: I think you'll have to install puppylinux from scratch.. like you probably did with ubuntu.. I don't think you can do it from "inside" ubuntu
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, ive got alsamixer open in terminal, now what am I looking for?
<FabioFlinstone> Bsims,  its prompts me, but there is no yess button
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: any of them muted? (MM)
<FabioFlinstone> Bsims,  and the password never works cus i have none.
<ben__> cfhowlett: Then could you answer my other question? Is there a way I can uninstall Ubuntu from Xubuntu?
<ben__> -_-
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, I dont see anything that looks muted
<oDesk> WoC: actually after upgrade to 12.04 i still can't login
<Flannel> !purxfce | ben__
<FabioFlinstone> how do i paste the picture into xchat?
<cfhowlett> ben__: so you want xubuntu only???
<Flannel> !purexfce | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: can you post a screenshot?
<WoC> oDesk re-check the logs
<ben__> cfhowlett: Yep
<cfhowlett> !purexfce|ben_
<ubottu> ben_: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Slart> FabioFlinstone: try googling for "pastebin image", I can't remember what it's called
<auronandace> !screenshot | FabioFlinstone
<ubottu> FabioFlinstone: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Bsims> FabioFlinstone: just hit enter after enterint it
<FabioFlinstone> is it okay if i use bing instead?
<zykotick9> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FabioFlinstone> okay
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, I could if I knew how
<Slart> FabioFlinstone: use whatever search engine you want =)
<auronandace> !screenshot | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Bsims> FabioFlinstone: worst case kdesudo program or gksudo program
<ben__> how do I get rid of Ubuntu? I don't want to have to go through the whole installation and uninstalling process again. Trust me, I've done it 7 times.
<auronandace> ben__: delete the partitions (make sure you really want to get rid of it)
<Bsims> ben__: native install or via wubi?
<Flannel> ben__: Follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Gordan>  
<Zirox> Hello, Is it possible to shrink a partition? I have swap and / atm. I want to shrink the / partition so i have some unallocalted space.
<Bsims> Zirox: use gparted
<cfhowlett> !gparted|zirox
<ubottu> zirox: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ben__> auronandance: Okay, so I installed Ubuntu from a USB so would I click 'Something Else" when it asks me what installation I want and then I delete the partitions and click 'Install'?
<Flannel> Zirox: yes, but not while you're using it (so you'll need a live CD of some sort)
<Zirox> Flannel. NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :P
<Zirox> Btw i suck at gparted. Is it hard to achieve this?
<Zirox> I haven't used linux for 7 years
<Flannel> Zirox: Not really.  Dragging sliders nowadays.
<Zirox> Flannel hmm kk.
<auronandace> ben__: what? if you want to delete ubuntu just use a livecd (partedmagic is what i use) and delete the partitions with gparted
<Zirox> Flannel thanks m8. I'll use my thub device.
<Zirox> thumb*
<Slart> Zirox: make backups before you start resizing stuff.. at least the important stuff
<Bsims> ben__: do this sudo parted -l
<abys> Can someone name me all the packages i need to set up wireless with wpa pls ?
<ubuntu> Can anyone help with instalation here?
<Slart> ubuntu: sure.. just ask your question of describe the problem
<Bsims> ben__: this will list the existing partitions
<Charlie_the_Unic>  
<ubuntu> Installing on an external drive?
<Zirox> slart it's a fresh install m8
<Zirox> so luckly nothing to lose
<Slart> Zirox: then resize all you want =)
<ben__> So if I install gparted, I can delete Ubuntu partitons? Is there a apt-get command for g parted?
<Slart> ben__: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, http://imagebin.org/197501
<Bodsda> ben__: sudo apt-get install gparted I would imagine
<Zirox> Thanks a lot guys. And thanks for using your spare time to help out lost souls like us :P
<auronandace> ben__: you can't delete a partition that you are running from (thats why you need to use a livecd with gparted on it)
<FabioFlinstone> ugh? now the software center ownt even load!
<Bsims> yeah look into unetbootlin for a easy way to shove a boot iso onto a cd
<edward_> i need help! i just got ubuntu and im trying to play a cd with my cd-rom but it is nowhere to be found, how do i get it to work?
<Bodsda> FabioFlinstone: if you run it from a terminal, do you get any errors?
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: wow, something is wrong there if thats all you got
<FabioFlinstone> run it from a what?
<Bodsda> FabioFlinstone: Terminal - command line
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, and I didnt do anything to make it happen, it just up and quit working
<FabioFlinstone> I have zero clue where that is.
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: did the sound used to work at some point?
<Bodsda> FabioFlinstone: in unity bar, use the search to find the terminal
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, yes, it worked for a long time, then about 2 weeks ago I upgraded to 11.04; but it did work for 2 weeks, until last night.
<FabioFlinstone> okay. got it.... what is it... looks like something off a hacker movie.
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: recently installed any ppas?
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, apps?
<edward_> can somebody help me?
<auronandace> !ppa | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<cfhowlett> !ask|edward_
<ubottu> edward_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<owenll> FabioFlinstone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FabioFlinstone> okay.... now how do i run the software center.
<owenll> FabioFlinstone: type in "software-center" and hit enter
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, I dont think so. At least I do not remember doing so.
<FabioFlinstone> okay, I get this: 2012-02-05 17:53:26,203 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.em - INFO - EM's: 17 15 21
<edward_> anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize my cd drive
<FabioFlinstone> and it looks like this.... forever. never loads. http://imagebin.org/197504
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: recently changed any hardware?
<cfhowlett> edward_: does the cd appear at all?
<Gentoo64> edward_, it should by default..
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, no. havent done anything in months
<edward_> no, it doesn't even have the cd drive anywhere. it only recognizes my hard drive
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: in that case i have no idea why the sound suddenly stopped working (i've never trusted doing upgrades though, i always fresh install)
<FabioFlinstone> owenll, any ideas...
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, yeah, i held off for a longt time becuase I had these problems last time I upgraded. Now what?
<freigeist_> hi, i cant open Brasero on 11.10, any other option burning an iso on CD?
<Bodsda> FabioFlinstone: oohh, pretty white box - done any updates recently?
<cfhowlett> freigeist_: do a USB instead???
<Bodsda> freigeist_: brasero probably has command line options, but why cant you use the gui?
<benqjcevil2010> hi
<cfhowlett> benqjcevil2010: greetings
<owenll> FabioFlinstone: quit that process and then do "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then "sudo apt-get update" to see what happens
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: backup what you need and fresh install? up to you. or you can see if someone better than me can help (don't worry, i'm rather a novice so someone better shouldn't be hard to find)
<benqjcevil2010> someone help me
<cfhowlett> !ask|benqjcevil2010
<ubottu> benqjcevil2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bodsda> owenll: wrong way round, update then upgrade
<Trfsrfr> auronandace, okay, thanks for your help.
<owenll> FabioFlinstone: sorry other way round - tired
<auronandace> Trfsrfr: no worries :)
<freigeist_> Bodsda: it just doesnt respond on clicking at the unity-icon
<owenll> Bodsda: :-[
<Bodsda> freigeist_: what happes if you launch it from a terminal?
<FabioFlinstone> ownell uh... how.
<benqjcevil2010> whi the effects of compiz dont work in my pc
<edward_> cfhowlett, no it doesnt even show my cd drive anywhere on the computer.
<cfhowlett> benqjcevil2010: your gpu might not be able to handle it...
<cfhowlett> edward_: single boot of ubuntu or dual?  If dual, does the cdrom show up?
<owenll> FabioFlinstone: terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<benqjcevil2010> i have install some extention or what
<fabiobik> i have 30 zip files
<FabioFlinstone> owenll, oh and then sudo apt-get upgrade same way :P
<owenll> yeah
<fabiobik> and i want to extract on one folder only
<fabiobik> its possible?
<FabioFlinstone> i can't get past "password:"
<oDesk> WoC: there ?
<FabioFlinstone> i have no password... this was actually my orginal problem.
<cfhowlett> fabiobik: yes.  open the zip, highlight the file and extract
<Bodsda> FabioFlinstone: just hit enter then
<owenll> password you used when setting up ubuntu
<FICK> dich
<FabioFlinstone> it says its not rgiht
<owenll> FabioFlinstone:
<FabioFlinstone> right*
<fabiobik> cfhowlett, i want all zips
<fabiobik> all zips in one folder
<FICK> dich, Muhahahaha
<Bodsda> !ops | FICK
<ubottu> FICK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Cpudan80> hardly an emergency ...
<cfhowlett> fabiobik: my mistake.  select all zips, right click and compress should do it.
<FICK> Dich, Huhahahaha
<Myrtti> FICK: stop it.
<FICK> Dich, What? ;D
<Markus__> linux or ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Markus__: linux
<Myrtti> FICK: do you have a Ubuntu support question or issue you need help with?
<freigeist_> Bodsda: i am ashamed to aks, but how do i launch it from the terminal 'brasero' doesnt seem to be an comand :)
<benqjcevil2010> haw install compiz in my pc
<benqjcevil2010> how
<cfhowlett> !compiz|benqjcevil2010
<ubottu> benqjcevil2010: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Bodsda> freigeist_: it should be, if its not working, then it must not be installed. Try   'sudo apt-get install brasero -y && brasero'
<Markus__> how do how do you troll an irc channel?
<fabiobik> cfhowlett, i think you dont understand what i want
<fabiobik> i dont want to compress
<pangolin> Markus__: trooling is bad and not ubuntu related, btw you just did.
<benqjcevil2010> thaks #ubottu
<fabiobik> its to extract
<fabiobik> but when i extract creates a folder to each zip
<Bodsda> Markus__: keep doing what your doing?
<fabiobik> but what i want is to create 1 folder only
<Vexiant> When going to "mywebsite.com" it downloads the php sourcecode and when going to "mywebsite.com/index.php"
<Bodsda> fabiobik: are these 30 zip files all part of 1 zip file or 30 random individual zip files?
<Markus__> :)
<Bodsda> Vexiant: locally hosted? Try restarting apache and clearing firefox cache
<fabiobik> Bodsda, its all part of 1 zip
<Markus__> how do you register a channel?
<luca_> this error!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/830671/
<LjL> Markus__: ask #freenode
<Bodsda> fabiobik: just run unzip on the first one, it will work correctly
<pangolin> Markus__: ask in #freenode
<fabiobik> Bodsda, but dont have the extension like .part1, part2
<Bodsda> ah.
<Markus__> no
<Bodsda> fabiobik: try it and hope, or add the correct part extensions (in the right order!)
<narnar1> do you guys help with xubuntu too?
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu|narnar1
<ubottu> narnar1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LjL> narnar1: there is a more specific channel #xubuntu but you can ask for help here if you want.
<Slart> narnar1: sure.. there is a xubuntu channel as well but you can ask here too
<freigeist_> Bodsda: it seems to be installed, respond: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830674/
<hex20dec> Please help anyone.... When going to "mywebsite.com" it downloads the php source code and when going to "mywebsite.com/index.php" everything is fine. I have already restarted apache. what now???
<Bodsda> narnar1: as long as its not xfce specific
<Markus__> \/msg chanserv register #ubuntu
<Bodsda> freigeist_: did you do anything screwy with unity recently? Partial upgrade or uninstall perhaps?
<hex20dec> Please help anyone.... When going to "mywebsite.com" it downloads the php source code and when going to "mywebsite.com/index.php" everything is fine. I have already restarted apache. what now???
<TecnoRebelde> anyone from Greece can tell me whats happening by PM?
<TecnoRebelde> anyone from Greece can tell me whats happening by PM?
<TecnoRebelde> anyone from Greece can tell me whats happening by PM?
<FloodBot1> TecnoRebelde: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> freigeist_: try this command (pulled from a bug report) 'sudo ln /usr/lib/libunity.so.9 /usr/lib/libunity.so.6'
<Bodsda> hex20dec: Vexiant: locally hosted? Try restarting apache and clearing firefox cache
<freigeist_> Bodsda: could be, but other apps can be launched the same way without errors
<core> How do I start the postgresql server in 10.04?
<Bodsda> freigeist_: see my other comment - 'sudo ln /usr/lib/libunity.so.9 /usr/lib/libunity.so.6'
<hex20dec> bodsda: Already done that.
<hex20dec> Bodsda: what now?
<core> I tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 start' but that didn't seem to help...
<Bodsda> core: It might be running from /etc/init.d/ - see if theres anything in there
<Bodsda> hex20dec: is it a locally hosted site?
<freigeist_> Bodsda: thank you very much :) works fine now
<Bodsda> freigeist_: your welcome
<}-[o_O]-{> heyy
<hex20dec> Bodsda: Nevermind, fixed it.
<hex20dec> Bodsda: thanks anyways.
<Bodsda> hex20dec: care to share?
<}-[o_O]-{> there's a superbowl channel this year ##superbowl
<pangolin> }-[o_O]-{: please don't advertise in here
<LjL> }-[o_O]-{: there's probably a place for advertizing channels, but this isn't it
<hex20dec> Bodsda: .htaccess mistake
<LjL> TecnoRebelde: for Greek users, /join #ubuntu-gr  (and don't spam)
<}-[o_O]-{> Aah! sorry, I meant to say that in#reddit, I have an issue with ubuntu actually
<Bodsda> hex20dec: hmm, never heard that one. Well found, glad its sorted
<}-[o_O]-{> how can i tell if a binary is statically linked?
<auronandace> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Alperen> hi how can i activate ubuntu HUD?
<Alperen> it wont work when i press ALT button
<auronandace> !12.04 | Alperen
<ubottu> Alperen: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<}-[o_O]-{> how can i tell if a binary is statically linked?
<}-[o_O]-{> nobody here knows!? maybe i should ask in a more technically oriented channel
<Loshki>  }-[o_O]-{ run ldd on the binary. It will tell you any and all libraries the binary uses, and how they are linked...
<ikonia> }-[o_O]-{: run "file" against the binary
<ikonia> }-[o_O]-{: and this channel is a technical support channel,
<Guest26551> ciao
<ikonia> please don't do !list
<Guest26551> whu?
<Guest26551> why?
<ikonia> because it's not a file sharing channel
<}-[o_O]-{> superb, thanks a million!!
<ikonia> it's an ubuntu technical support channel, as it says int he topic
<Guest26551> ok ty
<Guest26551> bye
<ikonia> bye
<stretch> anyone know why an nvidia twiwnview setup which has worked fine for years would break today, with one of the two flat screens being detected as a CRT?
<robertzaccour> I won't be home for the super bowl, and I don't have cable, but I realize it will be broadcasted on nbcsports.com but the problem is I don't have windows. Is there any other sites broadcasting the super bowl in good quality that a person such as myself running Linux can stream it online?
<pangolin> robertzaccour: how is that in any way ubuntu related?
<Mike9863> I'm unable to compile or execute a java file even though I believe I have all the packages required to do so. I have openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-jre-headless
<pangolin> hate to say this, but find it using google.
<Davide_G> my friend luca_ have a problem with timidity-daemon http://paste.ubuntu.com/830671/
<robertzaccour> pangolin: I'm wanting access it online using Ubuntu? therefore it is Ubuntu related
<robertzaccour> nice try chat cop
<Mike9863> robertzaccour: NBC is a broadcast station, you don't need cable.
<ikonia> robertzaccour: we provide technical support, not a directory service for TV channels.
<pangolin> robertzaccour: it isn't. you need help finding a website, not suing the website. we don't help with that sort of thing.
<pangolin> using*
<indio> Hi. How do I enable framebuffer consoles instead of TTY?
<robertzaccour> Mike9863: can't view it with moonlight, keeps not connecting and erroring out
<pangolin> robertzaccour: also change your attitude citizen
<stretch> I get so tired of this crap
<ikonia> stretch: what's up, what's the problem /
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I'm asking for support to view the game using UBUNTU. very much topic related
<stretch> twinview worked fine for years, then suddenly X thinks one of my two identical DFPs is a CRT
<ikonia> robertzaccour: no, it's not
<robertzaccour> pangolin: Its not a website I need help with, its UBUNTU compatibility for viewing. totally related
<ikonia> stretch: are you sure, it's quite normal for twinview to see a second monitor as a CRT (just depends on its EDID info)
<Mike9863> robertzaccour: If you want to try to get it to work with Moonlight then ask their IRC channel. I wasn't suggesting you use it, however. You do not need cable to access broadcast channels on your television. You can buy a coaxial cable and have access to broadcast channels in HD.
<stretch> well, whatever the issue is it's not expanding my desktop anymore
<ikonia> robertzaccour: ubuntu is compatible with any website that has non-propitary plugins
<ikonia> stretch: had a look in the xorg log ?
<stretch> yep
<luca_> this error!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/830671/
<ikonia> stretch: any WW warnings or EE erros ?
<ikonia> errors
<stretch> they were both configured as DFPs
<ikonia> luca_: it's normal to ask a question rather than just through a URL at someone with !!!!!
<stretch> ikonia: "Invalid display device in Mode Description"
<stretch> "v"
<stretch> "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+1920+0"
<pangolin> !it | luca_
<ubottu> luca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> stretch: installed any updates or anything like that recently ?
<stretch> ran some normal updates the other day, not sure what was installed
<stretch> of course Synaptic doesn't give me any dates
<Mike9863> robertzaccour: Sorry I meant antenna, not coaxial cable. For more information read this: http://tv.about.com/od/hdtv/a/hdantenna.htm
<ikonia> stretch: ok, not the best suggestion I'll ever make, but move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to .old or something like that and use nvidia-settings to create a new one, see how it works
<robertzaccour> Mike9863: won't be able to do that here but thanks anyhow
<stretch> ikonia: yeah, been trying different things for the last half hour
<robertzaccour> Mike9863: moonlight has a channel on irc?
<stretch> I get so tired of random updates breaking things that used to work fine and no one had a need to mess with
<Mike9863> robertzaccour: I don't know. I'm sure they have some sort of support, see if you can find it.
<stretch> thanks for the help anyway
<GBGames> So I recently updated from 10.04 to 11.10 on a Dell Precision M6600. I can't seem to get any 3D graphics programs to work, though, which makes me think that the only reason why Unity seems to look nice is that my CPU/RAM specs are making up for it.
<marczxc> i'm agree
<indio> Hi. How do I enable framebuffer consoles instead of TTY?
<ikonia> stretch: the nvidia and ati cards are closed source, I appreciate how frustrating it can be when updates break them
<ikonia> GBGames: unity won't run without 3d support on the card, so it's not your ram / cpu making up for it
<marczxc> :q
<Dweezahr> ikonia, unity is made for 3d
<GBGames> ikonia: Not even Unity 2d?
<ikonia> GBGames: your ram/cpu can't compensate like that
<Dweezahr> unity3d.com
<ikonia> GBGames: that would be 2d
<antnash> Hi guys. I'm having issues getting windows to access the samba shares on my ubuntu box. All it says is access denied if I try allowing specified users (and giving the correct unames/passes), or allow everybody. Can anyone shed any light on why?
<ikonia> Dweezahr: I know it's made for 3d, that's what I've just said
<Dweezahr> ikonia, they should give it a proper name someday, to avoid all confusion
<GBGames> I'm not talking about Unity3D, I'm talking about Ubuntu Unity.
<ikonia> Dweezahr: there is no confusion
<ikonia> GBGames: that is 3d
<Mike9863>  I'm unable to compile or execute a java file even though I believe I have all the packages required to do so. I have openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-jre-headless and yet it's not working. I am on Ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> Mike9863: define not working
<GBGames> ikonia: Ok, so if Unity wouldn't run without 3D graphics, then something else is preventing me from running 3D applications.
<ikonia> but that should be quite obvious
<Mike9863> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/2ba4U2kd
<ikonia> GBGames: either that or you are using unity 2d
<ikonia> (in terms of visual differences)
<ikonia> Mike9863: you don't have a java compiler installed or in your path
<opacmate> hi
<GBGames> ikonia: How can I test that it is using 3D correctly? glxinfo/glxgears won't detect GLX or anything, and Ubuntu says that my Nvidia drivers are the proprietary, hardware-accelerated ones.
<cfhowlett> opacmate: greetings
<ikonia> GBGames: first question - has this ever worked ?
<GBGames> ikonia: You use "this" and "that" and it is hard to know what you are specifically referring to. Has what ever worked?
<ikonia> GBGames: unity 3d
<GBGames> ikonia: Well, as far as I know, I am logged into it. I have no idea if it is "not working" since it runs and I'm not aware of anything that it should do that makes me say "Ah, yes, there's visual proof" since I just installed 11.10 after using 10.04 for years on a different machine.
<ikonia> GBGames: ok, if you run glxgears, does it run accelerated ?
<opacmate> are there some many french server or channel ?
<cfhowlett> !fr|opacmate
<ubottu> opacmate: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> opacmate: #ubuntu-fr
<GBGames> glxgears says: "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<GBGames> "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<ikonia> GBGames: ok, what video card do you have ?
<antnash> Anyone? Anyone able to help someone failing horribly with samba shared?
<opacmate> merci beaucoup !
<cfhowlett> !server|antnash
<ubottu> antnash: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<GBGames> ikonia: Hold on, let me log in to #ubuntu from my laptop so I don't have to type the error messages.
<cfhowlett> antnash: might ask on the server channel
<GBGames_> Ok.
<antnash> I'll give it a shot. Cheers cfhowlett
<GBGames_> $ lspci | grep VGA
<GBGames_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<GBGames_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF104 [Quadro 3000M] (rev a1)
<ikonia> GBGames: don't need that, just need you to answer my question
<ikonia> GBGames: so if you open the hardware drivers tool, does it show the nvidia driver as "in use"?
<GBGames_> Yes, it shows "This driver is activated and currently in use"
<ikonia> GBGames: ok, do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Oer> GBGames, is it optimus ?
<GBGames_> ikonia: Yes, although it has almost nothing in it.
<ikonia> GBGames_: does it have a line that says "Driver "nvidia" "
<ikonia> Oer: my next question, hopefully not
<Oer> i am afraid it is ..
<GBGames_> Oer: It's an NVIDIA Quadro 3000M.
<GBGames_> ikonia: No, it doesn't.
<ikonia> I'm not up on the nvidia models
<ikonia> GBGames_: ok, that's probably why it's not
<ikonia> GBGames_: did you run "nvidia-settings" to create an xorg.conf file ?
<GBGames_> ikonia: No.
<maricela> I guess I did smth wrong
<maricela> now it worked
<ikonia> GBGames_: that would be the first place to start then, launch it with gksudo nvidia-settings
<alex__> hey guys
<alex__> can anyone help me with a wireless problem in ubuntu 11.04?
<GBGames_> The NVIDIA X Server Settings window comes up, and a message says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<timon> Q: can anyone guide me trough install ATI drivers via USB boot chroot?
<ikonia> Oer: do you know for certain if this is an optimus card ?
<Oer> i cannot find it, spoke too soon.
<ikonia> Oer: no, I can't find it either, but it doens't appear to be behaving like a non-optimus card
<ikonia> GBGames_: please do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" do you get any output (use a pastebin please)
<GBGames_> It's one line.
<GBGames_> nvidia              11713772  0
<Oer> ikonia my mistake, i got triggerd by the 3000 in "optimus nvidia gt 525m intell hd 3000"
<ikonia> Oer: ok, so it doesn't look like it is
<ikonia> GBGames_: when you do "gksudo nvidia-settings" does the gui allow you to configure the card ?
<GBGames_> Well, I get that error I mentioned about needing to run nvidia-xconfig as root, but once I close it, I can check and uncheck some nvidia-settings configuration options, like "Enable ToolTips" or "Display Status Bar"
<GBGames_> There are three buttons: "Save Current Configuration", "Help", and "Quit"
<ikonia> GBGames_: when you save you should be able to save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> GBGames_: then it should have the line that says Driver "nvidia"
<GBGames_> Ok, no. Let me paste the resulting file.
<GBGames_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830728/
<ikonia> GBGames_: that doesn't look good
<StephenHawking> Hey guys, experienced user here.  I'm running 9.10, I DONT wanna hear "upgrade, its so old" etc.  I'm sticking with 9.10 on this box because certain software just wont work otherwise, among other issues.
<GBGames_> ikonia: Right, but I never did run the nvidia-xconfig command.
<repozitor1> hello every body
<GBGames_> ikonia: Any reason not to follow the suggestion it gave me?
<StephenHawking> My issue though, is I have a broadcom chipset that normally uses the b43 chipset, sometimes the hardware switch can be wonky, and will require a reboot to get working
<ikonia> GBGames_: that shouldn't matter, but if you want to try it, try it
<GBGames_> ikonia: Ok.
<StephenHawking> So I plugged in my GNexus android and did a usb tehter which works, i can surf the web.  But when i run apt-get update i get tons of errors
<repozitor1> i have a USB floppy disk, and i connected it to my ubuntu, and now i don’t see any new ITEM, with floppy name
<repozitor1> how to connect it?
<StephenHawking> Like it can't connect to the server
<StephenHawking> Even when I uncomment other repos
<Slart> StephenHawking: you do know that the repos that came with the install doesn't exist any more.. or rather.. they've moved
<StephenHawking> It appears the b43 driver is installed though, cause networkmanager says "disconnected" rather than "missing firmware"
<repozitor1> and another question is, with wich cmd i’m able to see list of name of all installed pakages?
<StephenHawking> Slart: of great, thats stupid, but fine.  How can i get a listf othe current repos address?
<StephenHawking> So I can continue to use 9.10
<StephenHawking> And no I DO NOT want to upgrade
<Slart> StephenHawking: hang on.. it's something like archives.blalablabla
<ikonia> StephenHawking: you'll find the 9.10 repos are not available on the standard URL,
<ikonia> StephenHawking: as it's EOL they will have been moved to the oldreleases server
<StephenHawking> ikonia: thats obvious
<StephenHawking> we've already gotten that far
<ikonia> StephenHawking: have you updated your sources.list to look at the oldreleases server
<Slart> StephenHawking: ah.. that's it.. oldreleases..
<wessel> Can I make ubuntu revive from sleep mode by a mouse click?
<Flannel> StephenHawking: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ but again, it's EOL, you're at risk, not supported, yadda yadda.
<wessel> Now I have to press the power button.
<ikonia> fair enough then, I'll leave it you as you clearly know the problem and how to fix it
<StephenHawking> thanks
<StephenHawking> Flannel: it cant be any worse than running Arch using the testing repo for the past 6+ years
<Flannel> StephenHawking: I'm not familiar with Arch, but the problem is security vulnerabilities that aren't patched, not necessarily general 'bugs'
<StephenHawking> Flannel: that relaly isnt a problem to me, and i said earlier, 9.10 is the only one that will work with a certain app i need
<GBGames> Ok, after running nvidia-xconfig and logging out, it didn't bring back a GUI. There's some errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StephenHawking> So replacing most of the url with that old-releases url SHOULD work?
<StephenHawking> Or could comeone give me an example?
<StephenHawking> Because some work, some dont
<mx_599> hi, can anyone help me with my lubuntu install?
<StephenHawking> nvm, i found plenty of wbesites addressing the problem
<StephenHawking> I broke my number one rule!
<StephenHawking> Aleways google before aksing in #ubuntu
<Flannel> StephenHawking: archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu (and security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu) with old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<StephenHawking> lol
<GBGames> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/830739/ xorg.conf at top, Xorg.0.log below it.
<StephenHawking> Flannel: i got it
<StephenHawking> Flannel: if others come in asking the same question, link to this, http://aacable.wordpress.com/2011/12/02/howto-solve-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-apt-get-not-updating-error/
<GBGames> ikonia: I notice that the Screen section doesn't list any resolutions.
<mx_599> hi, can anyone help me with my lubuntu install?
<bobweaver> mx_599:  dont know if I can help but what is going on ?
<StephenHawking> hmm
<StephenHawking> no more backports apparently
<StephenHawking> im trying different combos with this 9,10 sources.list
<StephenHawking> i wonder if there are other servers than these old release ones, for more bandwidth
<StephenHawking> i got a pretty decent pipe
<wessel> My sound is not working after I revive my computer from sleep mode
<wessel> any way to restart the sound driver?
<Bodsda> wessel: you could try - pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start
<GBGames> ikonia: I'll have to come back to this later. I have to run. Thanks for your help so far!
<_Ryth> If top is not displaying my correct ammount of ram, how can i find out how much ram my server has?
<_Ryth> I think it differs from what I have paid for.
<Bodsda> _Ryth: cat /proc/meminfo
<_Ryth> Bodsda, thanks.
<Bodsda> Your welcome
<StephenHawking> Could someone point out which line is wrong?
<Bodsda> StephenHawking: in what?
<StephenHawking> W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  restritced/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<StephenHawking> everything worked besides that
<StephenHawking> Bodsda: look at the pastebin
<Bodsda> StephenHawking: can you send the link again please
<StephenHawking> And YES I KNOW, its 9.10.  I WANT 9.10, no upgrade advice please
<_Ryth> that's the way to ask for help ><
<_Ryth> more caps please and also more demanding.
 * Bodsda recommends an upgrade :) 
<StephenHawking> my bad
<StephenHawking> http://pastebin.com/vinmpEMi
<StephenHawking> \
<StephenHawking> _Ryth: im used to peoples first response in this channel being "ZOMG you are a version old, UPGRADE"
<StephenHawking> its annoying
<Ariethenor> I am building a duel boot computer, i finally got both operating systems to boot with grub2, but Ubuntu 11.10 64bit is booting into root, (root folder has the house icon) how do i get it to boot to normal user?
<StephenHawking> It's bcome a running joke on most of freenode
<Oer> StephenHawking, if there are no more updates available, you are on your own. please stop the ranting.
<StephenHawking> \
<Bodsda> StephenHawking: thats weird, I can't see the link it complains about in your sources.lst
<StephenHawking> Oer: maygbe from canoonical, but not from fellow users
<aBound> Oer, I agree no reason to support a version that hasn't be updated in years.
<aBound> been**
<StephenHawking> Freenode offers support wherver it can
<Bodsda> aBound: Oer, that doesnt mean people can't ask for help
<StephenHawking> Hell, i helped a guy fix a slackware 7.1 box the other day in ##linux
<aBound> Bodsda, That's just like somebody using Win95 and asking for help it's pointless because the majority doesn't use it.
<StephenHawking> Talk about old, it still had a 2.4 series kernel
<StephenHawking> But it worked, and did it well, so there was no point in upgrading
<_Ryth> I miss slackware, but not the manual dependancy management.
<Ariethenor> i use win95 every once in a while
<GBGames> ikonia: I just checked something really quickly, found this: http://efreedom.com/Question/6-73057/Access-Nvidia-Settings-Use-HDMI-Quadro-3000m-Oneiric  And I disabled Optimus in the BIOS. glxinfo/gears works as expected now.
<fean0r> never change a running system :-)
<StephenHawking> _Ryth: arch fixes that
<Chucky_Luciano> hi, i am having some issues with compiz...  i just installed the compiz-plugins-extra package from synaptic, and the "extra" features will enable but i cant seem to customize them
<aBound> Best to stick with the modern times and move forward. Unless, absolutely necessary.
<Bodsda> aBound: thats like someone with an orignal mini not being able to take it to a dealer because the manufacturer stopped making the parts. It's a pathetic argument
<StephenHawking> Arch has slackware sys-v init configs, with a sane pkg manager, and a ports system like freebsd if u want it
<Ariethenor> speaking of modern times... i have a modern issue
<Ariethenor> I am building a duel boot computer, i finally got both operating systems to boot with grub2, but Ubuntu 11.10 64bit is booting into root, (root folder has the house icon) how do i get it to boot to normal user?
<mongy> Chucky_Luciano, you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<aBound> Bodsda, Car manufacturing is not the same as operating systems.
<Oer> StephenHawking, is this a mistypo ? restritced/binary-i386/Packages line 16
<aBound> It's a totally different boat.
<Chucky_Luciano> mongy, yes
<mongy> Chucky_Luciano, then they are in there
<Bodsda> aBound: it was an analogy
<aBound> Whereas old cars can be made into replicas operating systems can't.
<StephenHawking> Oer: possibly, can you fix it,m and repastebin please.
<Oer> restricted
<StephenHawking> i have horrid eyesight being legally blind
<StephenHawking> Oer: one sec, lemme repaste with no restrictions
<janisozaur> how do I change permissions to allow bind() on rfcomm socket without super-user privileges?
<Bodsda> aBound: OS's cant be replicas? Whats ubuntu then?
<Chucky_Luciano> mongy, they are in there...  but for example, if i enable "show mouse", it wont let me change any of the configurations in there...  i try, but it doesnt change
<aBound> Ubuntu uses the Linux Kernel it isn't considered an operating system but a distribution.
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: did you launch ccsm as root?
<Chucky_Luciano> bodnast, no.  should i do that?
<bodnast> idk
<bodnast> Should you?
<mongy> Chucky_Luciano, no, you should not
<Bodsda> aBound: if you really want to get finicky about an analogy, we can go at this all night. Seriously, I have nothing better to do
<Chucky_Luciano> bodnast, sorry, i meant Bodsda
<bodnast> xD
<bodnast> np
<aBound> Bodsda, Doesn't bother me none. Even though it's offtopic.
<aBound> :P
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: yeah, give it a whirl
 * Bodsda :)
<aBound> Up to you.
<aBound> hehe
<StephenHawking> Oer: you can edit at the bottom and repaste it, http://pastebin.com/aQ7Mg7Yc
<Ariethenor> Anybody know anything about Grub2 and linux booting?
<Bodsda> Ariethenor: probably, whats the issue?
<StephenHawking> \Just edit, copy it all and repaste i guess, oddly i dont see a repaste buttun like their used to be
<Ariethenor> i am duel booting win7 64 and ubuntu 11.10 64
<Ariethenor> both work
<Ariethenor> but ubuntu boots into root
<Oer> http://pastebin.com/AVH4KeGs
<StephenHawking> normally i used scrunge, but i cant use apt-get to get common tools...
<Chucky_Luciano> that wont mess anything up?
<StephenHawking> Oer: thx, i will try it
<Bodsda> Ariethenor: can you elaborate a little - what do you mean by 'boots into root' ?
<StephenHawking> like i said, im legally blind, so im lik e1inch from the monitor if that
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: nope
<Ariethenor> root folder has the "house image" home folder should have the "house" image... thats the best i can explain
<Ariethenor> all root privilages activated
<Chucky_Luciano> no difference as root
<Bodsda> Ariethenor: ah, /root not / - your logged in as root, auto login? root probably doesnt have a password and you have no other user accounts - thats my first wil guess
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: which extra are you trying to change?
<Bodsda> wild**
<Ariethenor> i do have a home account that should log in, i have to enter password, but /root is "home"
<Chucky_Luciano> Bodsda, i am trying to change show mouse, and animations...  i dont think it is specifically the extras now because i cant change animations either
<Ariethenor> i have an identical working setup on my laptop
<aBound> Ariethenor, Can't create another account?
<Bodsda> Ariethenor: open a terminal and type    whoami    what gets returned?
<StephenHawking> Oer: that worked, thank you very much
<Oer> StephenHawking, have fun
<Ariethenor> will try, have to boot that computer
<StephenHawking> Oer: and im pretty sure i included the partner repos, right
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: installing now to test
<StephenHawking> Oer: im just doing some OSSv4 stuff first, getting rid of alsa.  Being blind, im an audiophile, and OSSv4 sounds way better than alsa, and pulseaudio sounds like a wet papertowel over my speakers
<StephenHawking> lol
<Oer> StephenHawking, yes you did, but not the src source-code
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: are compiz settings actually enabled?
<Ariethenor> insanity trying the same thing twice expecting a different result... worked this time
<Ariethenor> now the "myusername" folder has the house icon
<Chucky_Luciano> Bodsda, yes...  i have been using it for awhile...  i always use the scale plugin for example...  i dont know whats going on right now
<Ariethenor> guess it is fixed
<StephenHawking> Oer: src makes no difference to me, just slows up the update of the repo dbs imho
<StephenHawking> thats why i comment them out
<JosephHarrietha> Can anyone explain why this command hangs? wget -O - http://repo.badgb.com/bAdgigabit.key | apt-key add
<Chucky_Luciano> Bodsda, i tested the settings in scale, they seem to work fine
<ARSM> How do I direct ubuntu to use an active tethered internet connection over USB? I've got clockworkmod tether saying everything is connected, but DNS won't resolve on chrome. I'm thinking I need to direct the OS to use the connection, but I don't know how.
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: so you can change some settings?
<Chucky_Luciano> but some things dont...  like changing the configs in show mouse
<StephenHawking> Oer: now, is there anything i need to to to stop ubuntu from trying to go roughe on me and wanting to dist-upgrade to a newer version?
<aBound> JosephHarrietha, Worked flawlessly for me.
<holstein> StephenHawking: i usually turn off auto upgrades and the update manager
<holstein> then, i control what and when i want to update
<Chucky_Luciano> if i enable show mouse, and then try to say change the binding from super+k to super+z, it will still be super+k for the binding
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: do you mean you can change them and they have no effect, or you physically cant make the change?
<aBound> JosephHarrietha, Ahh I see it says the pipe is broken.
<Bodsda> ah
<Oer> StephenHawking, after the last update, turn it off like holstein says
<Chucky_Luciano> or for any of the configs inside of show mouse, or inside paint fire on the screen, and a few others
<JosephHarrietha> aBound, So.... how do I fix it/
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: but does ccm say super+k or super+z after your change?
<JosephHarrietha> :/*
<holstein> StephenHawking: its a good general rule of thumb to read *all* of what is flying by when updates are happening... and read it closely, and ask here if you want *before* you hit any "ok" buttons
<Chucky_Luciano> Bodsda, says super+z after i change it, but its still super+k to initiate
<aBound> JosephHarrietha, Remove the extra dash in your command and run as sudo.
<Chucky_Luciano> same goes for the other stuff
<JosephHarrietha> aBound, Its run as root :P Its not meant to be run on ubuntu, its for an iPhone haha.
<Chucky_Luciano> Bodsda, i am going to restart to see if anything changes, brb
<aBound> JosephHarrietha, Ahh can't help you there bud. Seeing as it's offtopic. lol
<aBound> But I noticed there is an extra dash in the command.
<Soviet> oi
<Soviet> K, so I'm trying to install gnome ppp so I can connect to the internet with ubuntu
<Soviet> I'll have to do it offline so I was trying to download the file manually, then install it in ubuntu
<Soviet> however there's tons of dependencies.
<Bodsda> !enter Soviet
<Bodsda> !enter | Soviet
<ubottu> Soviet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soviet> How would I be able to place all the .deb files in a folder, and install them with apt-get?
<Oer> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<JosephHarrietha> aBound, I'm running it on ubuntu now. Thats just its final purpose. Why does wget -O http://repo.badgb.com/bAdgigabit.key | sudo apt-key add give me "gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory" ... can you paste the command you used? I think I misunderstood your instructions.
<Bodsda> Soviet: download the package and all dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com and then go to the offline machine and use dpkg to install them
<Oer> Soviet, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Soviet> How would I do that? what command?
<aljosa> anybody knows if there is package for git-flow  for oneiric somewhere? i've found one in ppa for 12.04 but not for 11.10
<Soviet> oh
<JosephHarrietha> aBound, Because I'm fairly sure my - was to direct the output to stdout, which would then be piped to the apt-key add.
<Soviet> So it will look for all the .deb files it needs in the same folder?
<Chucky_Luciano> Bodsda, restart seems to have helped
<aBound> sudo wget -O  http://repo.badgb.com/bAdgigabit.key | apt-key add Is what I used.
<Chucky_Luciano> dont know what the problem was...
<Bodsda> Chucky_Luciano: excellent!
<Chucky_Luciano> thanks, tho
<Bodsda> aljosa: its in precise' universe repo
<aBound> Only thing is I never got the file it seems.
<Soviet> If I use sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb will it look for all the dependencies in the same folder?
<Bodsda> Soviet: no
<JosephHarrietha> aBound, Ahh, I see. Thats not how wget works. I just removed the -O entirely and it works now.
<Soviet> Bodsda then...?
<aBound> JosephHarrietha, Woot awesome. :P
<Bodsda> Soviet: one by one, or you could try wildcarding it, doubt that will work as expected though. AptonCD is your easiest route
<aBound> WGET does have a argument for -o from within the man pages.
<Soviet> But, if I try to install a package that requires another package, it won't install, right? I would have to spend hours trying to figure out the order which I need to install them.
<alex__> hey guys, can anyone help me solving my wireless problem in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<scott__> hello?
<Fonz> Hi Scott.
<Soviet> Can anyone pick up where Bodsda left off?
<scott__> anyone know why after i install xubuntu and it updates and i restart all i get is a black screen??
<krnekhelesh> Scott, which version of xubuntu are you using?
<scott__> umm 10.04
<scott__> i was thinking its becouse i have iso's on a drive and its getting confused
<holstein> scott__: see if you have an older kernel in your grub list to try booting
<Soviet> Can anyone pick up where Bodsda left off?
<krnekhelesh> do you get a black screen after you choose the kernel version
<krnekhelesh> meaning you don't see a login screen at all?
<scott__> sometimes i dont even see the grub
<scott__> this is why im going to xubuntu becouse it happend on mint
<scott__> 12
<scott__> yea
<holstein> Soviet: dpkg -i *should* find all the dependancies in the repos (assuming they are there)...
<Soviet> holstein that's it though, I don't have an internet connection until I install this
<alex__> hey guys can anyone help me too ?
<holstein> Soviet: then, bring all you need with you... or temporarily plug a friendly NIC in
<Soviet> ...what?
<Soviet> I have a dialup internet connection
<holstein> Soviet: without internet access, theres not better way to do it.. you'll have to bring all you need with you
<Soviet> no other way to connect
<holstein> Soviet: do it via dial up then
<Soviet> holstein Yeah I'm going to download all the .deb fles
<Soviet> I need the package to connect to the internet though ol
<Soviet> lol*
<holstein> Soviet: that makes me think its a kernel upgrade that is breaking functionalilty for you.. try bootin an older kernel please and report
<holstein> Soviet: right, or use another NIC
<Soviet> holstein You don't get it... the package is a dialup interface. I don't know of a way to dial my modem unless I install this
<Soviet> and what's a nic?
<holstein> Soviet: network controller.. the fact is, you'll need to put the packages on the machine somehow.. you'll just have to be creative, or borrow some hardware
<Soviet> holstein Yes... I will put the files on the machine.
<Soviet> What I'm asking is how to install them.
<Soviet> Because the main package has dependencies, and the dependencies have dependencies
<Soviet> I'm going to download them all, but I don't know how to properly install them
<holstein> Soviet: dpkg -i .. or double click on the .debs or refer to the wiki
<Soviet> Fine, but there's another problem.
<Soviet> If I try to install one package that has dependencies, it will fail.
<Soviet> I will spend all night figuring out the order to install them
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware Soviet
<Soviet> Don't feel like reading a 1000 page wiki
<holstein> Soviet: sudo dpkg -i package1.deb package2.deb ...etc
<Soviet> But if the order isn't right.. it will go nuts won't it?
<holstein> Soviet: there is not *better* way than temproarily getting to some network...if thats not an option, you'll just take the pacakges over, and install them
 * Soviet facepalms.
<holstein> Soviet: you can but only pull them over, and use the command, and try it.. i have always made it work :)
<Soviet> That's what I'm trying to do lol
<holstein> Soviet: right.. so go for it :)
<holstein> if you are asking, will you have trouble?.. probable
<Soviet> ...but you aren't paying attention to my concern though...
#ubuntu 2013-01-28
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: openbox can look great
<saltmiser> namesJay please
<k1l_> Joe: if winXP is slow better go for Lubuntu
<saltmiser> aeon-ltd, it can, I'm talking out of the box
<Joe> If I like Xubunutu and wish to continue my knowledge on the Linux OS, I will install a VM on my Windows Computer and run Ubunutu in that
<C4zz1dy> 21 f florida asl
<C4zz1dy> lol
<Joe> Butchered that haha
<k1l_> !ot | namesJay C4zz1dy saltmiser
<ubottu> namesJay C4zz1dy saltmiser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saltmiser> Joe, learning Ubuntu is not learning Linux
<Joe> *Xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: customization is part of learning,.
<Joe> Does that sound like a reasonable route to take?
<C4zz1dy> ^Yes
<aeon-ltd> yes
<saltmiser> Joe, Xubuntu all the way. Avoid real ubuntu at all costs imo
<saltmiser> avoid lubuntu in my opinion, as well.
<saltmiser> as far as a complete desktop environment goes, it is not
<Joe> Hmm so if I am to avoid Ubuntu, when I wish to install a VM on my Windows, which OS should I install?
<saltmiser> well stay with Xubuntu
<namesJay> Seriously am lookin to pass an hr before i hit the gym...which channel has lotta women above 30 ?lol
<saltmiser> but if you want to learn Linux (and not Ubuntu) you'll have to start playing with the real toys, like Arch, FreeBSD and gentoo
<Joe> So the VM is not necesarry?
<k1l_> saltmiser: xubuntu is a big desktop. when winxp is slow its not a pleasure to use xfce at all
<saltmiser> VM is not necessary
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: i wouldn't choose DEs for 'lightness', they pull in more dependencies than necessary
<Joe> Okay I will just run Xubuntu on an old tower for now. It is likely I will be back! Thank you for all the assistance!
<k1l_> namesJay: keep this channel clear for ubuntu support please
<C4zz1dy> namesJay..what made you think #ubuntu would be lotta women above 30
<saltmiser> lmfao
<C4zz1dy> Good luck Joe!
<saltmiser> k1l_, idk I run XFCE on my Pentium 3
<saltmiser> works great
<saltmiser> 512mb ram
<namesJay> I dont know..took a chance besides someone said there are lotta women here
<namesJay> Lol
<saltmiser> I think you got played like a mofo
<saltmiser> so where can I have some serious discussion on virtualbox vs vmware
<saltmiser> considering both these platforms run on ubuntu, here might be ag ood place
<saltmiser> I have a lot I want to vent about
<jarray52> Has anyone used USB monitors with Ubuntu?
<saltmiser> usb what?
<escott> !ot | saltmiser
<ubottu> saltmiser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> saltmiser: #ubuntu-discuss maybe?
<namesJay> Ok thanks
<C4zz1dy> brb guys!
<MrKitty> Hi, what command do I run to start the GUI?
<craigbass1976> I followed these directions to fix someone's borked upgrade (they tried going to 12.04 to 12.10 yesterday) and I think it tok, but now 'm stuck at initramfs.
<k1l_> MrKitty: start the dm like "lightdm"
<MrKitty> Thank you :3
<MrKitty> It worked
<MrKitty> :D
<Matriks404> anyone tested cs beta for linux?
<aeon-ltd> Matriks404: csgo? are they even running a test?
<nikowz> list
<ClientAlive> I googled "dual boot windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04" and I'm seeing what looks like a lot of challenges with this. Is there any advice before I make a decision about this? Truth is: I would prefer an LTS version but I would also prefer ubuntu as UEFI boot. Am I correct in assuming 12.10 is UEFI but 12.04 is not? Any advice what my best option is?
<craigbass1976> ClientAlive, I've had pretty good luck since dapper sticking withthe LTS versions.
<ClientAlive> craigbass1976: thx for the input man
<craigbass1976> ClientAlive, but I'd already quit dual booting by then, so I'm only half helpful I guess
<icewhackr> Trying to get Ubuntu for Intel i73820 x64.  Download sez for AMD64.  Is this OK to use?  Or another Intel64 download  . . . ?
<ClientAlive> I wonder if I can somehow have my cake and eat it too? (ie: uefi and lts in the same release of ubuntu)
<escott> ClientAlive, disable secure boot. make sure you are booting your isntall media in efi mode.
<aeon-ltd> icewhackr: that just means it's 64bit
<k1l_> icewhackr: its called amd64 but its for intel and amd
<escott> ClientAlive, and you shouldnt have any major issues with 12.04 and uefi provided you disable secure boot
<escott> ClientAlive, if it picks the wrong bootloader you can just chroot in and install grub-efi
<icewhackr> OK - Thnx - don't worry about the AMD name & just use on Intel as well.
<craigbass1976> ClientAlive, down the road (after 14.2 maybe?  Anyone chime in) I don't think there will be the current LTS and "slightly less stable but still way better than Windows" scenario anymore.
<ClientAlive> escott: cool. But now, about the time 12.04 came out I tried a uefi install on my desktop machine and it-was-a-horrrrorrrr-show. I ended up having to install in bios boot to get a working install. Have those issue been worked out? What can I expect when I try to do a uefi ubuntu install nowadays? Anything to watch out for?
<escott> ClientAlive, why was it a horror show
<craigbass1976> I followed these directions to fix someone's borked upgrade (they tried going to 12.04 to 12.10 yesterday) and I think it tok, but now 'm stuck at initramfs.  I have already been in the fs (just regular mounting from a livecd and chroot fom teh cd) and so I don't think it's a bad drive.  Also, there's no ntfs partition involved elsewhere on the drive.
<ClientAlive> escott: It has been so long ago now that I don't recall the details (though I probalby have some scraps of paper around here with notes on them). All I rember is it was feeling very frustrated, not being able to get it to install correctly (or at all), spending a lot of time (as in a couple weeks) reaching out for help, and ultimately not being able to do it.
<escott> ClientAlive, well efi is your only option if you want to dual boot
<escott> so i would just go ahead and get started
<escott> craigbass1976, "these directions" what directions?
<craigbass1976> escott, oops.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<ClientAlive> escott: (or anyone) - If I could have my DREAM UBUNTU - the cat's meaw - it would boot using boot stub where it just directly boots the kernel as an efi image. What do you think about that? Is it doable? How costly would that be (time, frustration level, etc)?
<escott> craigbass1976, well if you are in the initramfs then grub is working
<escott> ClientAlive, absolutely doable. i believe it requires a patched kernel. i dont believe those patches are in ubuntu kernel
<escott> ClientAlive, and honestly i think it will never be a particularly popular way of booting the system. people like the menus, people like the shim support for secure boot, and im wary of putting the kernel on a fat partition
<ClientAlive> escott: so what is the basic outline of doing something like that? (my guess? - fresh install of ubuntu desktop, then ?????)
<escott> ClientAlive, you would be compiling your own kernel and directly placing it into the efi partition. i can't say more about how its done as I dont know much about it
<ClientAlive> escott: I had not considered that notion before (putting the kernel on a fat partition). What, and defragging?
<ClientAlive> escott: I see  :)
<craigbass1976> escott, I figured.  But how to folks normally get past initramfs when it's not bad drive or ntfs related?  I'm about to go down this path: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877789&page=2
<Nerkshank> please help http://pastebin.com/8ehSwXGW
<escott> craigbass1976, it should give you some indication of why you are in the initramfs
<escott> craigbass1976, check /proc/cmdline to see what you told the kernel the root filesystem was and see if you can find that filesystem with blkid
<Nerkshank> http://pastebin.com/8ehSwXGW need help upgrading
<Nerkshank> anyone?
<D-coy> Nerkshank, m4v he know
<Nerkshank> m4vn yt?
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> that looks straightforward
<Nerkshank> not to me lol...
<Nerkshank> m4v, u there?
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> use apt-cdrom instead of apt-get update
<Nerkshank> so do i need to install it to a cdrom and just cant update?
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> it thinks it's on cdrom already and that it could use it if you used the apt-cdrom command
<Nerkshank> but no cdrom is installed
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> you have no optical drive of any kind?
<escott> Nerkshank, did you modify any files in /etc/apt prior to this
<Nerkshank> yes i do but the cd doesnt have the 12.xx update on it do i need to add a new repositry or something?
<Nerkshank> no this is fresh install
<Nerkshank> trying to do software update and it keeps failing
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> was there a disc in the drive when you attempted to update?
<Nerkshank> no
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> for some reason it is trying to do an update from disc
<k1l_> comment the cd-repo in the sources.list?
<k1l_> or disable it in the gui.
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> It might be just as simple to burn a disc with the update
<Nerkshank> ya... ill try resarting maybe
<InFlames> anyone ever seen a weird issue where your desktop environment seems duplicated? say in cinnamon my applet bar is there 6 times?
<Nerkshank> mint sucks
<InFlames> it's in ubuntu
<k1l_> Nerkshank: just take a look int the settings if the cd-rom is checked as an update ressource
<InFlames> but it did it with any de
<zygoptera> Nerkshank >> you are using mint?
<k1l_> InFlames: for cinnamon support see the mint support since it is not in the ubuntu repos:
<k1l_> !mint | InFlames
<ubottu> InFlames: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<InFlames> i don't need cinnamon support
<InFlames> the issue was xorg
<InFlames> i am simply stating the de was cinnamon, that issue is now fixed
<InFlames> but to fix it i deleted my xorg.conf (i have a backup) and restarted x
<LiThiuME3> Anyone here have experience with Symlink ?
<InFlames> now xorg.conf never came back?
<zygoptera> Mint's packages sound yummy
<k1l_> InFlames: the xorg.conf is not needed
<craigbass1976> escott, a way around  this whole thing would be if I could dump out some mysql databases somehow from a livecd.  Ever heard of anyone doing that?
<InFlames> i assumed that
<k1l_> InFlames: if no xorg.conf is there it uses autodetect
<InFlames> my issue is really with setting up dual monitors
<escott> craigbass1976, sure. just get the mysql client packages installed in the livecd
<InFlames> right now it can see both, but they only work when mirrored
<InFlames> if i try to separate them and hit apply, it errors
<InFlames> i can show you a few of the errors if you like
<craigbass1976> escott, and then choot?
<howl`> part
<howl`> part
<escott> craigbass1976, sure if the system is functional you could chroot thats even easier
<aeon-ltd> howl`: uhh '/'?
<zygoptera> InFlames >> the minute you mentioned mint, you lost most chance of getting your question answered here
<escott> LiThiuME3, ?
<Nerkshank> zygoptera, xubuntu
<craigbass1976> escott, are you saying I could chroot to /mnt (if I mount the existing install there) and run mysql without doing anything else?
<InFlames> zygoptera, i never mentioned mint, only cinnamon
<escott> craigbass1976, if you have working binaries and the same machine architecture yes
<zygoptera> InFlames >> same thing
<InFlames> agree to disagree
<InFlames> anyhow, the issue is really with multiple monitors
<InFlames> it was just a weird occurance
<InFlames> wondered what causes it
<zygoptera> InFlames >> sauing cinnamon gave people the idea you were using mint
<InFlames> i understand that
<InFlames> and don't really see that as a problem
<InFlames> i'm here for help, not a flame war
<InFlames> i simply prefer cinnamon over unity
<InFlames> although a combination of the two would be my favorite
<InFlames> you don't happen to know a way i could use a launcher on the left like unity has outside of unity, do you?
<zygoptera> InFlames >> then say you are using cinnamon in ubuntu a few times and maybe the other people heard will help you
<k1l_> InFlames: when you are using cinnamon you should really ask the mint support, since most people here dont know what is going on and what issue is not produced by the cinnamon desktop
<strawman-q> cls
<InFlames> my question wasn't related to cinnamon, i shouldn't have mentioned it
<secleinteer> hi, is there an up-to-date ppa for eclipse? all i could find was one with v3.4
<InFlames> my issue is with multiple monitors and detecting the resolutions
<InFlames> i will even switch to unity if that helps solve it right now
<k1l_> InFlames: when it comes to display multimonitor the desktop used is an important factor
<InFlames> the gpu is a radeon hd 5450
<k1l_> smth can work for unity and fail for cinnamon or other way around.
<InFlames> well i can switch to unity and we can see if it's solvable there
<InFlames> i am fine with whatever makes it easy
<zygoptera> InFlames >> you are trying to detect the monitor's supported resilutions?
<InFlames> yes
<InFlames> i get some strange errors about min and max sizes when i try to apply settings
<InFlames> via the settings window in ubuntu
<zygoptera> InFlames >> maybe if you manually specify a resolution, and hope you are right?
<InFlames> manually via xorg.conf?
<zygoptera> yes
<InFlames> that has been a nightmare
<InFlames> i suppose i could put only the monitor's resolution setting in there and try?
<InFlames> would that work?
<InFlames> i mean would x accept that
<zygoptera> usually
<InFlames> i'll switch desktops, try that and come back
<virusuy> howdy y'all
<Busi> im looking for someone who might be able to help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578521/ im running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on a hosted dedicated server and can't seems to find a fix for it.
<escott> Busi, what are the permissions on /etc/sudoer
<escott> s
<jrib> Busi: was it always like this?
<Busi> escott im kinda noobie to ubuntu and in general shell access, so how is it i see the permissions?
<Busi> no it happen within the last hour.
<jrib> Busi: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<jrib> Busi: well what were you doing before it happened?
<Busi> 4 -r--r----- 1 root root 750 Jan 27 19:44 /etc/sudoers
<Busi> created a new user account.
<jrib> Busi: what's the "4"?
<Busi> no idea, it was in the output of ls -l /etc/sudoers
<Busi> ohh or not forget the 4 :)
<escott> Busi, did you create that user in your current session
<escott> Busi, if so can you paste your history
<Busi> no, in a other session.
<escott> Busi, can you verify you are a member of sudo or admin in "groups"
<escott> Busi, although that should give a different error
<Busi> with groups command it only outputs root
<Busi> and with "groups root" it gives me root : root
<jrib> Busi: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<Busi> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 71288 May 31 2012 /usr/bin/sudo
<escott> Busi, why would you sudo when you are already root
<escott> Busi, "whoami" and "id"
<Busi> and the /usr/bin/sudo is in red, im more and less new to shell access
<escott> Busi, red because it is setuid
<Busi> whoami is root and guid, gid and groups are 0(root)
<escott> Busi, well the error is strange but you are root
<escott> so no need to sudo
<jrib> Busi: ls -ld / /etc
<jrib> yes, error is weird...
<Busi> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Jan 25 19:30 /
<Busi> drwx------ 110 root root 4096 Jan 27 19:36 /etc
<Joe> If I were to boot from a USB with the iso of Ubuntu, it offers me an option to test and not install Ubuntu, correct?
<escott> Joe, yes
<jrib> escott: the permissions on /etc seem a bit odd but I still don't see why sudo would throw that error
<kantlivelong> any idea why mdraid boots with /dev/md/0 then switches to /dev/md0??
<Guest29151> I'm stuck at an initramfs prompt.  Nothing that I know of is wrong with the drive, and I don't see any solutions so far on the forums.  I'm currently booted to a 12.04 xubuntu livecd, but the system is regular ubuntu
<jrib> Busi: pastebin output of « mount » just for fun
<kantlivelong> Guest29151: it gives no info?
<Busi> « mount » or « mount » just for fun ?
<Guest29151> not that I know of.  (intramfs)  I'm going to try fsck just in case, but was wondering what else anyone thought.
<jrib> Busi: "mount" without the quotes
<kantlivelong> Guest29151: try fsck first
<kantlivelong> Guest29151: check logs as well
<escott> jrib, yes /etc has to be 755 otherwise the user cannot read passwd
<Busi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578553/
<jrib> Busi: is there a reason /etc has strange permissions?
<Busi> not that i know of, didn't change it
<jrib> Busi: are you even able to login as another user?
<Adie> WOOOOOOOO INCEST!
<alexhairyman> YEAH
 * Adie high fives
 * alexhairyman five highs
<genoobie> hey all'
<Adie> Sup bbgrl
<genoobie> does ubuntu have a text install?
<jrib> genoobie: there's minimal install and server install that you can use
<jrib> genoobie: what ubuntu version were you thinking of installing?
<Busi> jrib nope, can't seems to be able to login with an other user.
<genoobie> well I am in the process of install lubuntu - alternate
<jrib> Busi: I suggest changing the permissions on /etc back to theird default with « chmod 755 /etc ».  You don't remember running any chmod commands?
<Busi> the only chmod i have done is 750 on www folder "cmod 750 /var/www"
<Busi> chmod*
<Busi> but have done chmod 755 /etc now.
<jrib> Busi: what was the sudo command you were trying when you got the error you pastebinned?
<Busi> a simple sudo adduser
<jrib> Busi: ok try that again
<Busi> okay that works now. wow thanks a lot
<Guest29151> kantlivelong, gah... fsck /dev/sda2 gives me fsck: fsck.linux_raid_member: not found      fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.linux_raid_member for /dev/sda2
<agrestringere> got a quick question, is there a way to reduce the amount of video memory that Compiz uses, are there quality settings?
<kantlivelong> Guest29151: what partition type is it
<Guest29151> kantlivelong, ext4
<kantlivelong> Guest29151: try fsck.ext4 /dev/sda2
<carlom61> anyone with 12.10+Nvidia Prop drivers installed &no issues with unity?
<Guest29151> kantlivelong, mucha bettah.  /dev/sda2: clean, 357751/9281536 files, 17706947/37109232 blocks      So what could be giving me the initramfs grief?
<zygoptera> carlom61, there must be someone in the world, but if they had no problem they are less likely to come here to say it
<kantlivelong> Guest29151: anything in /var/log/messages?
<wjtaylor_> I can't click on desktop icons or icons in nautilus (icon and compact view don't work. List view allows me to click though.)
<lwizardl> okay my nephew had a problem with updating his system today and decided to hard power off the system and now his system won't boot. this is what it shows http://wizardsarcade.com/ComputerScreen.jpg
<zygoptera> carlom61 >> there is no rule saying you must use unity if it is causing you problems, there are other options
<carlom61> I know but I got stuck with forums and guides and still when I install drivers from NVIDIA I get unity disappear
<Guest29151> The last date of messages was 1-13.  Thismake's no sense, as I thought the fellw who owns this box just hosed it yesterday...
<carlom61> zygoptera>I know but what if I wanna install NVIDIA drivers without breaking anything?
<zygoptera> carlom61 >> there is xfce (xubuntu) kde (kubuntu) lubuntu (lxde)
<Nerkshank> later bitches
<Nerkshank> oh i got question: doe xubuntu support compiz
<zygoptera> xfce does load compiz
<carlom61> nm
<lwizardl> anyone know what it will take to fix the system? I told him to try the recovery mode and then drop to shell and run the commcand it gives. but it errors and says read only file system
<Adie> WOOOOOOOOOOOO INCEST!
<kc5fwk_> can anyone advise me on how to get streaming video to work?  I tried installing flash.  I either did it wrong or it did not work?
<mfilipe> is there any software for Ubuntu to birthday reminder?
<zygoptera> lwizardl >> boot the live cd and run fsck from there
<lwizardl> k
<zygoptera> lwizardl >> it is very likely the hard power off corrupted the filesystem
<lwizardl> that was what i thought. he said it was stuck on doing the update on libc.bin if i remember correctly
<zygoptera> lwizardl >> most likely there were a few hundred files still open when it lost power
<kc5fwk_> I am having trouble getting flash related video to work.  can anyone help with this, please?
<lwizardl> k i'll try that when he gets here and if that don't fix i'll be back
<aeon-ltd> if i clone the entire disk (/dev/sda to /dev/sdb) will i need to copy the mbr over, or will it take everything over to the new disk?
<apos> kc5fwk_,  install totoem and make sure you have totem and flash browser plugin?
<kc5fwk_> I am a noob with Linux, help please
<apos> aeon-ltd,  it depends on what you use to clone it with
<zygoptera> aeon-ltd >> if you use dd to clone it all, you will get the mbr
<escott> aeon-ltd, that will bring over the mbr, but that may or may not be bootable
<kc5fwk_> ok where can I get these programs, please?
<bloodriver> hello! just a general command and question.  is it me or has the last two version of ubuntu seem a bit unstable?  i keep getting 'internal errors' and the odd freeze every couple of days.  some are easily identified and corrected but why?
<john38> Anybody know a good program for converting mpg to wmv files
<aeon-ltd> escott: more specific on the bootable part please?
<zygoptera> aeon-ltd >> if you start at sector and go to the end, you will get the partition table and it should be bootable
<aeon-ltd> zygoptera: ok
<zygoptera> at sector 1
<zygoptera> though dd calls sector 1 sector zero
<efkt> john38: mencoder or one of it's frontends
<apos> kc5fwk_,  go to your launcher menu and open the terminal -> type "sudo apt-get install adobe-flash && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin && sudo apt-get install totem" (without the quotes)
<aeon-ltd> zygoptera: will i need to do this from a live environment or is it safe to just boot into the existing install, log in as root and start dd-ing?
<john38> efkt, how do you run it?
<zygoptera> aeon-ltd >> you must use the live cd. linux can not be running when you copy it, or the copy will think it was not shut down properly
<aeon-ltd> zygoptera: ok
<kc5fwk_> thank you apos VERY much.  I truely appreciate the response.
<apos> aeon-ltd,  check out http://redobackup.org/
<aeon-ltd> apos: sounds like clonezilla
<apos> kc5fwk_,  paste that long command into a terminal and you should be good to go
<aeon-ltd> thanks for the replies people
<efkt> john38: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder should get you started. Please consult the mencoder wiki for specifics. It's a very versatile program so it has a lot of options
<john38> efkt, thanks
<zygoptera> aeon-ltd >> I've cloned linuix system disks many times with dd
<zygoptera> aeon-ltd >> Though I use scsi, which may or may not make a difference
<kc5fwk_> apos I did as you suggested and it can't find adobe flash.  I thought I installed it.  I'll try to get it.  thank you
<escott> aeon-ltd, just that it may or may not be bootable depending on where grub is looking and how the boot setup is configured
<apos> then remove that part of the command. totem is the most important part
<escott> aeon-ltd, if you are doing a cross-disk boot for instance...
<aeon-ltd> escott: ahh ok ,then i assume i'll need to modify the boot line to the right /dev/sdx
<bloodriver>  hello! just a general command and question.  is it me or has the last two version of ubuntu seem a bit unstable?  i keep getting 'internal errors' and the odd freeze every couple of days.  anyone else?
<shawn> Hey
<apos> 12.10 had a few issues at first, systems are running great, nothing to complain about
<shawn> Is the the support chat?
<apos> yes this is ubuntu support
<Dmnchild> Is it possible to change the software raid to 0 after its already been set to 1? For some reason every time I install an OS on OVH.com manager, it keeps pushing 1, even if I manually choose 0.
<piranah> apos nope this is i heart bacon dot com :P
<escott> Dmnchild, no
<apos> does your raid controller support raid0?
<shawn> Im having problems with my hard drive if someone can help please
<Dmnchild> Grr. thanks. ticket time, find out why they are pushing that heh
<Dmnchild> It gives me the option so guessing so. Though, it is saying its soft raid, not hardware based
<Dmnchild> Guessing LVM or whatever that on people use is, not sure.
<bloodriver> then it's me?  10.10 was a great, but since 12.04 the internal error pop-up are too frequent...I more up to 12.10 hoping to avoid them...but the popups are as common.  i have fixed some.
<escott> bloodriver, what desktop are you using
<bloodriver> was were the issues...and where (url) can i go
<bloodriver> 12.10
<bloodriver> gnome
<shawn> Linux says 2.0TB file system but when I try and install something it says im out of space
<escott> bloodriver, gnome not unity?
<bloodriver> gnome never unity
<bloodriver> :P
<escott> bloodriver, try plain debian, their gnome is cleaner
<escott> shawn, what is the output of "df -h"
<shawn> im sorry im a noob at this. how do i find that out?
<satanxx> anyone one can telll me if there is a hardwaremanage for xubuntu?
<escott> shawn, open a terminal. type "df -h" and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<bloodriver> like debian...but now that i have set up 12.10 i'll hang in...but just thought i'd quiz the crowd and see if i was doing sumin' wrong
<cub> what video card works best with unity
<shawn> i typed "df -h" said command not found
<apos> sounds like a bad upgrade bloodriver. have you tried a clean install?
<apos> did you remove the quotes?
<shawn> Yes i did
<escott> shawn, dont
<shawn> still says the samething
<john38> efkt, do you happen to know the output format for wmv eg....-ovc lavc but for wmv?
<bloodriver> not lazy...just more back from Opensuse (very nice) but wanted easier access to Netfilx, Spotify, etc.    All my installs are clean.
<escott> bloodriver, for netlfix try windows
<escott> shawn, can you copy paste the full terminal session or send a screenshot
<escott> !paste | shawn
<ubottu> shawn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plwert> I just filled out a pdf form with evince, and saved it to ~/foo.pdf. Opening it in evince shows the data that I put in, but opening it in acrobat reader only shows an empty form. What gives?
<shawn> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ df-h
<shawn> df-h: command not found
<shawn> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ df-h paste.ubuntu.com
<shawn> df-h: command not found
<shawn> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ "df -h"
<shawn> df -h: command not found
<FloodBot1> shawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karpuragauram> phantom
<shawn> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ "df -h" paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> shawn, sp a ces areim port ant
<escott> shawn, "df -h"
<bloodriver> not complain, per se, but if Debian has a 'cleaner' gnome, maybe i'll just knock out the errors as they come.  Dual boot w/Win7...but I'm on Linux more often...
<kc5fwk_> apos, I believe I have to update my Linux and Firefox.  I'll have to read up and figure that out.  Thank you for the help.
<k1l_> bloodriver: the errors appear because the setting was changed to display every error and ask to report it
<bloodriver> ohh!
<plwert> looks like I'm not the only one who's had his tax forms mangled by evince: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/897322
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 897322 in poppler (Ubuntu Precise) "PDF saved forms are not compatible with Adobe Reader" [High,Triaged]
<jwrigley_> hey, having trouble installing ubuntu... parted/gparted won't recognize my partition table
<k1l_> bloodriver: so the errors just appear nowadays. its not that they got more
<shawn> i am using space lol
<efkt> john38: something akin to this: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-avi-to-wmv-by-mencoder - But some more googling might be required :)
<bloodriver> well then, i'm an avid supporter
<bloodriver> :)
<jwrigley_> I've pasted it here: http://pastebin.com/tV5BMpHc
<karpuragauram> Hello
<bloodriver> that makes sense...thanks for the heads up guys!
<bloodriver> i can sleep now
<escott> shawn, no you aren't you did "df-h" and "df-h paste.ubuntu.com" then you did ""df -h"" with the quotes included
<escott> shawn, so do the 4th variant you havent yet done
<escott> with the space without the quotes
<shawn> shawn@shawn-desktop:~$ df -h
<shawn> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<shawn> /dev/sda1        62G   50G  8.6G  86% /
<shawn> udev            5.9G  4.0K  5.9G   1% /dev
<shawn> tmpfs           2.4G  960K  2.4G   1% /run
<FloodBot1> shawn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shawn> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<escott> shawn, please listen to the bot and use paste.ubuntu.com
<shawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578656/ here it is
<kc5fwk_> can anyone direct me to a current version of Ubuntu, please?
<escott> shawn, i dont see any 2TB filesystem anwhere
<escott> anywhere
<escott> kc5fwk_, http://www.ubuntu.com
<kc5fwk_> TYVM escott
<fat> http://leaguerpgifts.com/ref/?id=itz70xm4nb
<shawn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1578659/
<escott> shawn, the space on /dev/sdb1 isn't going to help you if you have to install programs
<shawn> So how do i fix this issue i wanna be able to use most of the 2TB to download and install games and such
<escott> shawn, that disk is mounted to /media/UUID programs you install put files in /usr
<escott> shawn, you can use baobob to identify where you are using disk space and try to mount some of those folders onto the other disk
<escott> shawn, for instance you might have /usr/share/games on another disk or /home on another disk
<escott> !home | shawn
<ubottu> shawn: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<shawn> so if i use the usr folder in the 2.0 TB filesystem it will allow me to use that 1TB that is availiable?
<escott> shawn, you cannot put /usr on another disk
<wonderlessgirl> can anyone help me, nobodys been able to get anywhere for 5 days, every tim i install ubuntu and try to install anything or update or anything i get a read only file system error, 5 days and nobodys been ble to help, we have ruled out hardware faults, and dont just say ubuntu isnt for you
<shawn> I just wanna be able to use the full 2TB i don't really care about moving stuff
<dw-> mic issue.. can record in audacity by selecting the hw input. when i load pavucontrol i see the levels of the input moving up and down for a short time then it stops moving.  nothing can be heard through pulseaudio, i.e. skype.. ideas ?
<wonderlessgirl> ehh,,
<wonderlessgirl> google it
<wonderlessgirl> why would you ask here without googling it
<escott> wonderlessgirl, please don't tell people to "google it"
<k1l> wonderlessgirl: do you have this issue right now?
<wonderlessgirl> well thats a very easy thing to find with google
<wonderlessgirl> yes kil, my old beloved friend, i do
<wonderlessgirl> im on the live usb
<zygoptera> wonderlessgirl >> you deserve better than ubuntu
<waveform> eeyyooo
<wonderlessgirl> what is that supposed to mean
<waveform> soo looks like the freezing and kernel panics were related to Ram power settings
<zygoptera> wonderlessgirl >> ubuntu is problems for most of the people attempting to use it
<shawn> so how do i fix it? sorry im so confused
<krywk> Hi guys, I'm having a bit of a problem with One Late Night.
<escott> !home | shawn follow this for $HOME
<ubottu> shawn follow this for $HOME: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wonderlessgirl> and nobody can help me get it to work
<zygoptera> wonderlessgirl >> that's because it's heavily flawed
<Galaxor> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from a usb cdrom drive.  When I bootup from the cd using legacy bios, it boots up just fine.  When I bootup using uefi, I get an unadorned grub screen and when I boot, it goes to a black screen and doesn't attempt to read anything from the CD.
<wonderlessgirl> what  should i used then
<escott> shawn, if there are other folders you would like to do the same thing for please ask in channel first to make sure it is a folder you can safely move to another disk
<Galaxor> I need to boot to uefi in order to install onto my 3TB drive.
<Galaxor> I also tried editing the grub boot line and adding nomodeset.  No luck.  Same behavior.
<wonderlessgirl> use the usb drive then x)
<apos> escott,  why can you not put /usr on a diff disk? i've got an edubuntu 12.04.1 box that has 10gb /, 20 gb /usr and 30gb /home and it runs beatifully for a druon900 w/ 640 RAM
<elky> zygoptera, why are you here?
<escott> wonderlessgirl, since you claim to know an answer to dw-'s problem could you please tell him the answer
<shawn> don't really need to move it just would like to know how i can use the other 1tb that is availiable
<escott> apos, its not supported. run "ldd /bin | grep usr" to see why
<k1l> wonderlessgirl: so you use a live system?
<zygoptera> wonderlessgirl >> debian is less torublesome, and it is what ubuntu was based on
<k1l> zygoptera: stop that, please
<krywk> I'm trying to play it on Fantastic video settings (All on maximum, SSAo, Use Halo, etc.) and in 1600x900. Thing is, the game is awfully slow. Now, you might be thinking 'his PC is not capable of running it in max', let me tell you I can run Crysis 2 ON LINUX through WineHQ at Maximum, with no lags whatsoever. Now, I've opened gnome-system-monitor and found out the game isn't even using half of the CPU power.
<krywk> Any help?
<wonderlessgirl> dw-
<wonderlessgirl> * texla (~ray@h222.203.20.98.dynamic.ip.windstream.net) has joined #ubuntu
<wonderlessgirl> <shawn> I just wanna be able to use the full 2TB i don't really care about moving stuff
<wonderlessgirl> <dw-> mic issue.. can record in audacity by selecting the hw input. when i load pavucontr
<FloodBot1> wonderlessgirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wonderlessgirl> ops
<shawn> Yeah
<wonderlessgirl> dw- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/audacity-records-for-a-half-second-then-stops-723221/
<dw-> audacity works fine
<dw-> pulseaudio dont
<wonderlessgirl> oh
<krywk> It happened to me once
<wonderlessgirl> let me rephrase my google seach then
<krywk> I just kept trying.
<krywk> :T
<krywk> Sooooo...
<dw-> yea i changed the config and now the inputs are all gone
<dw-> guess need ar eboot
<krywk> Any help for my problem? :T
<cub> what video card works best with unity
<cub> anyone?
<wonderlessgirl> maybe this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1180669
<dw-> i will see what a reboot does
<wonderlessgirl> really..?
<wonderlessgirl> he didnt try rebooting?
<cub> wonderlessgirl, are u adorable?
<shawn> also why is it saying its used 842gbs when i haven't even dowloaded anything
<wonderlessgirl> im an adorable feisty bitch
<cub> wonderlessgirl, my kinda girl <3
<wonderlessgirl> go away now :)
<elky> cub, this is a tech support channel, not a dating service
<wonderlessgirl> can anyone help me, nobodys been able to get anywhere for 5 days, every tim i install ubuntu and try to install anything or update or anything i get a read only file system error, 5 days and nobodys been ble to help, we have ruled out hardware faults, and dont just say ubuntu isnt for you
<cub> elky i work for canonical, i think i know that
<krywk> wonderlessgirl, try formatting the drive? :T
<wonderlessgirl> fuck you, ive formatted like 9 billion times now
<k1l> wonderlessgirl: again: is this issue on a usb-live-system?
<wonderlessgirl> literally all day yeserday i was reinstalling for peopel
<cub> wonderlessgirl, quit using profanity, it is not allowed in here.
<ajeffco> formatting isn't the same as nuking the drive and starting over
<krywk> k1l, what if it is? I've been experiencing problems with that.
<shawn> Screw it i guess im gonna reinstall
<wonderlessgirl> whqat?
<k1l> wonderlessgirl: stop that language. its not appropriate here
<krywk> I mean, USB filesystems.
<wonderlessgirl> its and issue after i install, like i said
<wonderlessgirl> from a usb , and ive changed usb, and redownloaded ubuntu
<wonderlessgirl> i even tryed linux mint and had the same issues
<niriven> I loves WebGL :) http://hcmaslov.d-real.sci-nnov.ru/public/mp3/Offspring/Offspring%20'Amazed'.mp3
<k1l> wonderlessgirl: so is this problem on a live-system or on a real install?
<niriven> shit..
<wonderlessgirl> can you not read? ive told you twice, after i install i have issues
<krywk> k1l, I'm having problems with a pendrive turning into read-only once in a while :T
<cub> wonderlessgirl, you have been trying to install from USB, what about DVD?
<wonderlessgirl> i have no dvds
<cub> okay, and you "burned" this image to the USB yourself?
<k1l> ok, so can you give us some logs? like dmesg? maybe its a faulty hdd. or make sure your partitions are not running out of space
<krywk> k1l, she said it's right after a fresh install, so I don't really think it's a space problem :T
<cub> perhaps redownloading it, check the checksum of the file before burning it again, and then try reinstalling. If that doesn't work then you might need to get a hold of a DVD burner.
<wonderlessgirl> i have a 250 gb ssd, no partitions, i give it 16 gigs of swap wich is stupid but one of you guys said to,
<waveform> hmm
<cub> yeah you don't need that much swap wonderlessgirl  :)
<krywk> I'm just gonna repost my problem
<wonderlessgirl> i never once said burned, so if your teasing be about that then your retarded because i said used a usb
<satanxx> so.... i got a nvidia gtx660m... i cant find correct drivers any suggestion?
<cub> You have to put the image on a USB somehow, unless you bought it pre-loaded you have to put it on the USB and then get your machine to boot from it.
<subb1> hi guys
<krywk>  I'm trying to play One Late Night on Fantastic video settings (All on maximum, SSAo, Use Halo, etc.) and in 1600x900. Thing is, the game is awfully slow. Now, you might be thinking 'his PC is not capable of running it in max', let me tell you I can run Crysis 2 ON LINUX through WineHQ at Maximum, with no lags whatsoever. Now, I've opened gnome-system-monitor and found out the game isn't even using half of the CPU power.
<k1l> wonderlessgirl: like i told: logs could help to investigate the issue. out of the blue there could be several issues
<wonderlessgirl> i dont know how to get logs ok
<cub> Bottom line is wonderlessgirl , if the image used on the USB has faults, it could cause those issues.
<satanxx> so.... i got a nvidia gtx660m... i cant find correct drivers any suggestion?
<wonderlessgirl> well ive downloaded it 3 times and checked it every time, ive changed usb and everything
<krywk> satanxx: Applications > System > System Config > Additional Drivers > NVIDIA (current-updates version)
<wonderlessgirl> you guys are morons, andd you all do this, you decide its one thing i know its not and then you just keep hammering that one idea and tring nothing else
<cub> lol wonderlessgirl , i've never expierenced your issues period
<wonderlessgirl> both of yous are just saying its the usbs fault, i have no money or id use windows because this is shit, im not buying dvds,
<cub> and i've installed multiple linux distros on different machines of different stats.
<krywk> wonderlessgirl, you came here asking for help but your manners are not the ones indicating you're actually trying to be helpful for us to actually be able to help you.
<krywk> Oh well
<krywk> she's gone
<krywk> :T
<cub> i think they are a troll
<krywk> Anyone got a solution to my problem? :I
<lister> Maybe a bot
<krywk> Didn't look like it
<krywk> Maybe just a troll.
<k1l> well, lets move on :)
<krywk> I really need help with this game :T
<OerHeks> no, Bianca/wonderlessgirl was here yesterday, but we still don't know what the problem is, we do not get enough detals.
<krywk> And yet again she's back?
<krywk> Listen up wonderlessgirl_, if you think the people here can't help you, then go ask somewhere else.
<k1l> !language > wonderlessgirl_
<ubottu> wonderlessgirl_, please see my private message
<wonderlessgirl_> kick me for language? all anyone ever says here is its probably your usb's fault or check your md5, omfg ive been having issues for 5 days now you think i havent heard it 50 billion times?
<lister> A shop offers to my a NOTEBOOK MSI CR460 ubuntu preinstalled, but it is not certified, what can i wait for?
<krywk> Then go ask for help somewhere else if you're not finding anything here.
<krywk> Try the forums, there's more to support than an IRC chat.
<wonderlessgirl_> no
<wonderlessgirl_> im not waiting for a forum repsonse,
<satanxx> krywk, its not letting me change drivers
<k1l> wonderlessgirl_: you are ban evading. join #ubuntu-ops if you want to speak about that ban.
<wonderlessgirl_> this is the 21st centrury,   the only thing slower than getitng support through a forum, is pen and paper
<tripelb> I have QN old dell and a windows disk for xp that says for computers that already have windows so I reinstalled and it looks like it worked BUT... It left the Ubuntu partition and now the Ubuntu disk LiveCD cannot see any operating systems on the disk.  At first it just booted into windows. Now I get a choice. I also have some not partition that came with the dell, for recovery? I just want everything proper.
<krywk> satanxx, do you have superuser permissions?
<escott> thanks k1l
<cub> that's so annoying...
<satanxx> i do but DIDNT OPEN a su
<satanxx> CAPS
<apos>  usb is the most likely issue. if thts not it then you should log the startup and shutdown sequence to see if the computer is not properly shutting down. i dont own a hard drive, i use only usb. and i can tell you it sounds like a usb issue. try changing filesystems, perhapse
<cub> i've never had that problem installing any linux distro
<cub> and i've installed it on all kinds of machines
<krywk> Then I don't see why it's not letting you change drivers.
<cub> old and new
<krywk> :T
<gilb> I just installed Ubuntu and selected encryption with the installer- how do I set the password now?
<krywk> Select the driver, click Install. Does it let you do that?
<krywk> Or, well, 'Activate'.
<lister> A shop offers to me a NOTEBOOK MSI CR460 ubuntu preinstalled, but it is not certified, what can i wait for?
<krywk> I'll repeat my problem once again, and then, if I don't get an answer, I'll search somewhere else. :T
<krywk>  I'm trying to play it on Fantastic video settings (All on maximum, SSAo, Use Halo, etc.) and in 1600x900. Thing is, the game is awfully slow. Now, you might be thinking 'his PC is not capable of running it in max', let me tell you I can run Crysis 2 ON LINUX through WineHQ at Maximum, with no lags whatsoever. Now, I've opened gnome-system-monitor and found out the game isn't even using half of the CPU power.
<krywk> (And by IT i mean One Late Night)
<krywk> Any suggestions?
<k1l> krywk: the game isrunning in wine?
<lister> A shop offers to me a NOTEBOOK MSI CR460 ubuntu preinstalled, but it is not certified, what can i wait for?
<lister> please
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, what do you mean by "what can I wait for"
<krywk> k1l, no, the game was made in Unity 4.0, and I downloaded a native linux version.
<texla> Ubuntu-12.04.1 additional drivers nvidia (current driver) which version is this driver ??
<Seven_Six_Two> krywk, there's a linux version of Unity? I thought that was windows only
<k1l> krywk: hmm. i dont know the game. i would try to ask the game community/devs, too
<krywk> Seven_Six_Two, no, it's just the game that has a Linux version, Unity 4.0 implemented 'Export Linux binary' tool. The development kit in itself hasn't been ported.
<lister> Seven_Six_Two: Well, Does wireless work?
<krywk> k1l, I might try asking the devs, I just thought I could get some help here. :T
<iIlL10Oo>  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.22-0ubuntu1) but 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, I don't know, and that's not what I saw you asking. What's the chipset that it uses?
<k1l> krywk: i dont know if there is a general ubuntu problem in that caase or if its a game-problem
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, if it comes with ubuntu preinstalled, it's likely that the wireless works
<lister> Seven_Six_Two: http://www.msi.com/product/nb/CR460.html#?div=Specification
<krywk> k1l, Well, I didn't get this problem at all with other native Linux games. I might try it out with 'No Heroes' once it's out (Linux port, also Unity). If the problem is present there, then it might be Unity game issues.
<cub> okay what graphics card works best with Unity??
<krywk> I might as well try the windows version under WINE, since Unity games run wonderfully under WINE.
<cub> im using an intel integrated chip and have 1gb of ram, and it's a little slow
<lister> Seven_Six_Two: I cannot prove the notebook before to pay for it!
<iIlL10Oo>  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.22-0ubuntu1) but 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is  installed
<escott> cub, intel is very well supported but the fact that you only have 1gb of ram suggests your system is just underpowered in general
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> just finished installing "lubuntu"
<cub> escott, i can upgrade to 4gb (the max supported) but will this actually help the speed at which unity runs?
<genoobie> but the login screen is all screwed up
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, so the shop will sell it to you, but won't let you return it if it's not working? Tell the shop to stuff it.
<genoobie> the first page "lubuntu" logo is OK
<cub> like for example.... the Window preview is slower on this machine than it was on my desktop using the LiveCd
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, buy from somewhere else.
<escott> cub, im guessing no. if they sold a system with only 1gb of ram then it was either very old or a netbook which is never going to be blazingly fast
<genoobie> but where you get the login screen is all blocked / illegible
<lister> There is cheapest
<genoobie> must be an "X" problem
<genoobie> suggestions on how to fix?
<k1l> genoobie: install the videocard driver? what card is it? which driver using so far?
<cub> well my machine is old, like i said i can upgrade the ram from 1gb to 4gb, but that is the max supported
<cub> i cannot install more than 4gb on this pos
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, so what? You send me $100 and I'll send you a computer.
<genoobie> kll no way to know just yet
<genoobie> I just logged in from memory
<genoobie> not sure how to get a terminal screen when the video is all effed
<genoobie> any suggestions?
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, you get what you pay for, and a shop that won't take back something that doesn't work, doesn't deserve your money. Spend a little bit more and get something that's not chaff.
<k1l> genoobie: with crtl+alt+f1 you can switch to a terminal and with crtl+alt+f7 you can switch back
<genoobie> okay cool!
<genoobie> it's giving errors on the tty
<lister> Seven_Six_Two: Well, where do you live?
<genoobie> urgh
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, and don't think I don't know what it means to not be able to afford it. There's a reason that I'm using a 6 year old pc right now.
<genoobie> Buffer I/O error device fd0, sector 0
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, Canada, so it's not like I can say there aren't lots of shops.
<lister> Seven_Six_Two: so do I
<genoobie> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<lister>  I'm using a 6 year old pc right now.
<genoobie> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<genoobie> bad hdd?
<Seven_Six_Two> I would suggest buying from a reputable online retailer if there aren't any other shops that you can go to.
<krywk> Is this the full error, genoobie? Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<krywk> Oh, yes it is.
<genoobie> yes
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, sorry...I'll have to end this line, as this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<genoobie> krywk, bad hdd?
<krywk> genoobie, I still don't know, I'm searching about it
<Seven_Six_Two> lister, I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic as well
<genoobie> hrm, let me restart
<krywk> Looks like the system is trying to mount a floppy disk.
<krywk> :I
<Seven_Six_Two> krywk, edit your fstab and comment out the floppy entry
<krywk> No, I mean, genoobie's problem
<krywk> lol
<InFlames> anyone know if SubSection is a valid section name in xorg.conf?
<genoobie> urgh, okay
<texla> Ubuntu-12.04.1 additional drivers nvidia (current driver) which version is this driver ??
<iIlL10Oo>  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.22-0ubuntu1) but 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is  installed
<escott> genoobie, fd0 would usually be floppy disk 0
<Seven_Six_Two> InFlames, I can't say for sure, but in all my time, I've never seen it.
<genoobie> okay, cool
<lister> Seven_Six_Two: Ok, no problem, thanks a lot.
<genoobie> so I am back at the grub
<InFlames> Seven_Six_Two, it was for setting the VirtualScreen size
<genoobie> should I try to boot to a "recovery" kernel?
<krywk> texla, should be 3.04
<genoobie> or recovery mode?
<InFlames> SubSection "Display"
<InFlames>                 Virtual 4480 2680
<InFlames>         EndSubSection
<InFlames> like that
<FloodBot1> InFlames: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InFlames> oops
<genoobie> or should I do a command line to get an X-enviro?
<xbmc> exit
<xbmc> quit
<genoobie> hrm
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, I'm sorry to ask, but what is your problem? I'd like to help!
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, awesome!
<genoobie> okay, so I just installed lubuntu
<genoobie> the splash screen comes up fine\
<genoobie> but then the login screen is completely borked
<genoobie> probably a bad X11 setting
<genoobie> plus it's trying to mount a floppy
<kc5fwk_> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to mail a copy on disc?  I'm not seeing a link on the website.  I'm probably looking right at it though ..... lol
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, ok, can you alt+ctrl_F1 for a terminal?
<bashinate> I have a question, when logging into splash screen it immediately takes me back,  mysql is failing to start i see
<bashinate> restarting xorg has not helped
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, don't worry about the floppy. I'll show you the fix.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, yes, but I am back at grub thinking there is a command line option that might help with "X" and fd0
<genoobie> should I just boot to ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, no, boot normally, and ctrl+alt+f1 and then log in.
<Dmnchild> Is there a better way to edit user accounts than the system settings? it seems I created a user, but possibly allocated a small amount of /home space to this user when i want them to have no limitations.
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, tell me when you're ready.
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> booting
<Seven_Six_Two> Dmnchild, you both share the /home space
<genoobie> there seems to be some kind of batch thing in the beginning that is looking for a floppy
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, don't worry about it.
<Dmnchild> Hm, mebbe its a setting elsewhere for the program limiting that user account.
<gilb> I just installed Ubuntu and selected encryption with the installer- how do I set the password now?
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, I am logged in
<Dmnchild>  /home has 2tb
<genoobie> it stopped trying to mount the floppy
<escott> gilb, its the user password
<genoobie> but login screen is borked
<gilb> escott, thank you
<escott> genoobie, some motherboards send weird stuff wrt to floppys you can blacklist the module
<gilb> is there any way to verify that my disk is in fact encrypted?
<escott> gilb, encrypted home is different from encrypted disk
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, ok, at the terminal, type (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install gdm". it will prompt for your password, and then ask you to choose a display manager. choose gdm and tell me what the other choices are.
<genoobie> escott, that's a bit out of my league at the moment
<escott> gilb, but your ciphertext is stored in ~/.Private
<bashinate> would mysql not starting have anything to do with being re-directed to splash screen at login ?
<genoobie> do I want to continue?
<genoobie> no choices listed
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, yes
<gilb> escott, thank you again
<krywk> Huh?
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, what's the basic idea here
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, that's just asking because apt selected other packages to install as well. They're probably dependencies.
<genoobie> yes
<krywk> It looks like 'One Late Night' requires an i5 to run at Beautiful-Fantastic
<krywk> I have an i3
<krywk> :T
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, changing the default display manager. That's what gives the login screen.
<genoobie> gdm is an option and lightdm is an option
<omfgwhy> ive got a strange ubuntu issue
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, since yours looks corrupted, changing to another one is a good first step.
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, choose gdm
<genoobie> okay
<omfgwhy> it appears that apt has a hardcoded ip address for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<krywk> Actually no
<krywk> no.
<krywk> Lightdm is better.
<krywk> GDM usually gives problems with newly created users.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, does the display manager only handle the intro screen?
<genoobie> ugh
<krywk> You can change it later though
<krywk> So if you're experiencing these kind of problems, don't worry
<Seven_Six_Two> krywk, oh? and can you fix a corruption from the terminal? You've been here long enough to suggest something genius.
<genoobie> so the dm became corrupted (or at least that's the premise)?
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, yes, and you can change it at will.
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> back at $
<genoobie> restart?
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, no. "sudo service gdm restart"
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, and see if you get to a good login screen
<krywk> Seven_Six_Two, actually you CAN change from GDM to LightDM from terminal
<krywk> Not sure how though, but you can.
<genoobie> nah
<genoobie> equally borked
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> ugh
<Seven_Six_Two> krywk, I know. that's what we just did.
<genoobie> uh oh
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, can you define "borked" without saying "broken"?
<genoobie> so is ctrl-alt-f1
<krywk> Wait, so he's been using LightDM the whole time?
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, what do you see?
<genoobie> hold a sec
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, can you do ctrl+alt+F2?
<genoobie> how do I switch out of terminal screen again?
<krywk> I'm gonna try and run this game on Good
<Seven_Six_Two> the gui is ctrl+alt+F7
<genoobie> yeah but now the tty screen looks funny
<genoobie> okay
<qiyong> is lxr dropped?
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, terminals are from F1...F6
<qiyong> how to find dropped pkgs?
<genoobie> if I go to ctrl+alt+F7
<genoobie> there are four stripes
<genoobie> blue field
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, ok, what kind of video do you have?
<genoobie> whitish blockiness on them
<genoobie> s3 savage I think
<genoobie> whopping 8mb sgram
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, thinkpad?
<genoobie> yep
<genoobie> older t21
<genoobie> now you are going to tell me it's not supported :)
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, can you get to a terminal again?
<uplinx> Anyone know about running 2x dual head cards for a total of 4 monitors?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> but its all weird now
<krywk> Well it's not my PC's issue since it runs slowly even on Fastest.
<genoobie> back at terminal
<genoobie> now what
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, please prepend with my nickname. It makes it easier to see messages that are for me. Most clients will autocomplete a nickname if you hit tab after a few letters.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, you got it
<qiyong> how to find dropped pkgs?
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-s3"
<pingupingu> hello guys
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, sorry...put "savage" instead of "s3"
<krywk> Now that I remember, Thinkpad computers DO have problems with Ubuntu. Not sure why though
<pingupingu> whats is the preferred backup solution?
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, I am rebooting because I could not read the tty
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, ok.
<krywk> I might be talking out of my butt though, so I'm not sure
<genoobie> krywk, if you are you could put that on youtube and make money...
<krywk> Yep, definitely talking out of my butt.
<genoobie> okay, urgh
<krywk> Anyways
<krywk> I have... ANOTHER problem.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, alread installed
<krywk> Whenever I use an pendrive on Ubuntu, after some time it turns into read-only
<genoobie> 0 to remove and 128 not upgraded
<krywk> what do I do about it?
<krywk> :I
<escott> krywk, don't use a pendrive... hardware like that is not meant for long term use
<tripelb> I have QN old dell and a windows disk for xp that says for computers that already have windows so I reinstalled and it looks like it worked BUT... It left the Ubuntu partition and now the Ubuntu disk LiveCD cannot see any operating systems on the disk.  At first it just booted into windows. Now I get a choice. I also have some not partition that came with the dell, for recovery? I just want everything proper.  Please help.
<krywk> escott, I mean, in normal ubuntu use, not for installing or anything like that, just to transfer files from one PC to another
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, can you paste the output of "lspci -v" to pastebin.com and paste a link to it here please?
<genoobie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/184089/lubuntu-12-04-on-an-ibm-thinkpad-t21
<genoobie> what does this mean...
<escott> krywk, still the same can be said... its cheap lower power, fragile form factor
<escott> krywk, make sure you aren't pulling it before it completely umounts
<genoobie> um, not really sure how to do this without a graphical interface
<tripelb> I have an old dell and a windows disk for xp that says for computers that already have windows so I reinstalled windows after a problem that led to a grub recovery> prompt. and it looks like it worked BUT... It left the Ubuntu partition and now the Ubuntu disk LiveCD cannot see any operating systems on the disk.  At first it just booted into windows. Now I get a choice. I also have some not partition that came with the dell, for recovery? I 
<krywk> escott, it's a Kingstom DT-102, 4 GB
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two,  um, not really sure how to do this without a graphical interface
<krywk> I don't think it's a low-end pendrive at all
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, how to downgrade your mesalib? I wouldn't try it...
<krywk> escott, also, I make sure to remove it in safe mode before pulling it out
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, so I have to go back to an older version of lubuntu
<genoobie> that's fine
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, that's what I get from reading that bit of help
<escott> krywk, im not saying it has anything to do with low-end or high-end
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, if you've got a few minutes, I'll take a quick break and have a think. An older version would be the easiest
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, you're standing at the edge of a rabbit hole.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, that's what that seems to imply though correct...although that person is obviously able to make it work
<genoobie> just poor video performance.
<genoobie> I suppose I could just run XP
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, although to be honest, this kind of issue is how I learned about linux.
<escott> krywk, im saying its a market where the price point is for a disposable product... so they aren't making industrial strength flash drives. if it gets your pictures from one computer to the next call it a victory. if it doesn't reformat and try again
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, yeah, it'
<genoobie> I was able to run xubuntu and it loaded up OK
<genoobie> let me try lubuntu 11
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, it's looks like it's possible, but probably not if you have to get personal help on irc.
<genoobie> :)
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, sorry. not that it's impossible, but for me to guide you through it would be a lot more difficult than downloading an older version and sticking with that.
<krywk> :I
<genoobie> I think 11 has the 3.x kernel though
<krywk> Also I just made a port for Pesadelo for Linux
<krywk> Just copied over a few files from One Late Night
<krywk> :T
<genoobie> xubuntu was fine, just super slow
<genoobie> maybe I should try to slim down xubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, that's related to the 3d driver (hardware acceleration) but the mesalib is for software acceleration.
<genoobie> somehow that version 12.10 worked...now I am perplexed
<genoobie> but xubuntu - lubuntu should've installed the same.
<genoobie> granted I went with an alternate install on the lubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, 12.10 worked for you?
<genoobie> and xubuntu I used the graphical install
<genoobie> yes
<lister> I'm going to the bed...
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, then go back to that!
<genoobie> nite lister
<genoobie> yes, but the problem was xubuntu was prohibitively slow
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, you can strip it down once it's working
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, are you going to be around a while?
<genoobie> not really sure how to "strip it down"
<genoobie> :)
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, oh yes. I'm up late tonight. I have to finish reading Tigana.
<lister> bye
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, stopping stuff that is running that you don't need
<genoobie> okay I will be back after I install xubuntu, again, for the umpteenth time :)
<krywk> I wonder if I can do the same for other Unity games
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, have you considered DSL or Puppy?
<genoobie> puppy was ok
<genoobie> pkgman in puppy was a bit rough
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, I can imagine!
<genoobie> iirc the sound didn't work either
<genoobie> only went up to the 2.x kernels
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, I have a legal copy of 98SE if you're interested.
<genoobie> haha
<genoobie> I can't even remember how to use that OS
<genoobie> I wonder if chrome would even work on that...
<genoobie> to be honest, xp works OK, just not great
<genoobie> thought I could get better performance with *nix
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, you can, but part of it depends on you...
<genoobie> heh...puppy has a new distro...
<Seven_Six_Two> biab
<genoobie> maybe I'll try puppy
<genoobie> what's the difference between slackware compatible and precise-pangolin compatible...
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, slackware is a totally different beast
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, it doesn't use apt
<genoobie> okay I will skip it for now
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> yeah, I don't want to mess with figuring out dependencies, etc.
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, I wasn't making a qualitative observation though. Slackware is very good, and known to be very stable.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, any suggestion on which puppy distro might be best?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, debian is also another good choice. very stable, uses apt.
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, so what was wrong with xubuntu?
<genoobie> I mean it is slow
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, nothing. But there are lots of choices, and each has its advantages.
<genoobie> hrm, puppy was the fastest one I have used to date
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, it's designed for very lightweight machines. but xangua is right, and we should go to offtopic to discuss further
<genoobie> Seven_Six_Two, I don't want to take all your time
<Seven_Six_Two> genoobie, don't worry. I'll let you know when I'm too busy. There's a reason I run multi-head
<genoobie> okay, so I have two options,
<genoobie> puppylinux or try to slim down xubuntu
<genoobie> I don't know that the latest release of puppy works either
<douloi> hello, just lurking to try and learn something, don't mind me.
<douloi> clear
<C-S-B> How can my laptop route ipv6, when all I have done is install gogoc on my server?
<Thorbinator> Hi, how do I run multiple instances of VMware?
<Thorbinator> this is using VMware player, trying to guest win7 and server 2008 on ubuntu 12.10 host
<Seven_Six_Two> Thorbinator, you want to start multiple virtual machines, or instances of vmware? They aren't the same
<Thorbinator> preferably multiple VMs
<Seven_Six_Two> Thorbinator, to be honest, I've never tried, but I would assume that you just start another one from the control panel in the manner that you started the first one.
<floppyears> n00b question, how can I remove/add items from the left hand sidebar?
<uplinx> if i'm running 2 video cards and 4 monitors, is there any special configuration i have to do or does it run out of the box?
<douloi> floppyears: from the left sidebar of what?
<floppyears> douloi: the default launcher icons in the left hand side of the ubuntu desktop.
<cgkades> floppyears: right click, lock to launcher?
<Nick> Hello!!
<cfhowlett> Nick, greetings
<l0lh4rd> hi
<cub> so no one had any video card suggestions
<cub> lol
<l0lh4rd> nope
<floppyears> douloi: cgkades thanks. I guess I was doing the right click wrong. This is a macbook and I expected the right click to be ctrl+click instead
<IveBeenBit> I'm new to Ubuntu and the OSS world. Can anyone explain to me how Canonical makes money?
<Guest78490> I'm having some trouble with a bluetooth dongle on Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone here lend me a hand?
<cfhowlett> IveBeenBit, please take this discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> uplinx, I think you'd need special configuration. I'd like to know too, as I'm running dual and would like to go to 3 or 4 without buying matrox gear.
<cgkades> floppyears: how does it run on your mac? did you dual-boot?
<Marcin_> IveBeenBit: if you are new in ubuntu and oss world learn them not ask question how to make money :)
<uplinx> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for the information, i'll keep working on my google fu on this one
<uplinx> Seven_Six_Two: I'm looking to run with 4 heads.
<floppyears> cgkades: I wiped the hard drive and installed ubuntu 12.10 using the installer dvd. This is an old mackboo pro. It's not super fast, but it doesn't lag too bad.
<Guest78490> Can you make Ubuntu recognize a bluetooth dongle booting from CD?
<l0lh4rd> any good ebooks for learning linux
<IveBeenBit> cfhowlett, Sorry...I will go to that channel and ask.
<cfhowlett> IveBeenBit, no worries and welcome to ubuntu.
<cgkades> floppyears: ah ok, cool. i have an old mac book. not sure if i want to install ubuntu, or keep it running os x and make it an itunes server
<IveBeenBit> l0lh4rd, I found The Ubuntu Beginner's Guide to be pretty good by Jonathan Moeller. It's like 5 bucks on Amazon. I'm new myself.
<floppyears> cgkades: yeah, I might do that with an old mac mini that I have around. Is it pretty hard to setup an itunes server?
<l0lh4rd> thanks
<cgkades> floppyears: by itunes server, i just mean, leave itunes running, and access all my ripped dvd's from my apple tv
<floppyears> ah
<cfhowlett> l0lh4rd, there is the free Ubuntu Pocket Guide version 1.1
<floppyears> where can I find the setting to turn off the eye candy in ubuntu and make it run as fast as possible?
<douloi> thanks for the book tip, I just bought it
<bravis> So Ubuntu does not have glib by default?
<floppyears> I know I can switch to a different wm and have it run fast, but want to try ubuntu de first.
<pak> Hi All,Can anyone please suggest me at application for spped test of PCIe
<DreadNaught> Am I allowed to freely ask a question in here? I'm new
<mikodo> Apparmor from app called Armorforge. Should Firefox be set for enforce-mode. I have no router, just connect to a modem for one computer?
<l0lh4rd> new here as well
<bravis> so does anyone here use IRSSI?
<cfhowlett> floppyears, light DE would be lxde or xfce
<cgkades> bravis: sometimes. i use weechat mostly though
<cfhowlett> DreadNaught, please ask you support questions
<WACOMalt> Hi, I opened a file in nano, not realising I needed sudo to save it. When I try to save it naturally says permission denied. is there any way to get into sudo now so I dont lose my changes? or do I have to save elsewhere and then move/chown the file back to the original location?
<DreadNaught> I need some advice on using Ubuntu in an internet cafe?
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt, sudo on the fly ... no.
<bravis> copy past after sudo @WAC
<cfhowlett> DreadNaught, ask
<Kaedalus> Excuse me, may I ask for support too?
<cfhowlett> Kaedalus, please ask
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bravis> mm weechat will look into it i got use to irssi and need glib to compile it but glib is not part of ubuntu
<Kaedalus> So, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 from CD.  I'm trying to use a USB Bluetooth Dongle. It is recognized as a USB device, but not as a bluetooth adapter.
<cgkades> bravis: why dont you apt-get install irssi?
<Kaedalus> It uses BlueSoleil on Windows.
<Kaedalus> What can I do to make it work?
<Seven_Six_Two> Kaedalus, have you installed the bluez packages?
<Kaedalus> Yes. Also two more bluetooth packages (Blueman and Bluewho)
<Kaedalus> I tried resetting the bluetooth services through the terminal, to no effect.
<bravis> hmmm cause that would make sense...
<cfhowlett> Kaedalus, running from CD?  perhaps if you actually install ubuntu ...
<cgkades> bravis: lol
<Bon-chan> guys, may i ask for some link to online privacy with ubuntu articles?
<bravis> lol i am tired dont know why i was trying to compile it
<Kaedalus> That's my problem. I only wanted to do a quick use of a program which is Ubuntu only
<cfhowlett> Bon-chan, please take this query to #ubuntu-offtopic as this is the support channel.  Thanks.
<mikodo> Xubuntu 12.04 No router, just modem connect to one computer.  Apparmor from app called Armorforge. Should Firefox be set for enforce mode or complain mode? Anyone know?
<Kaedalus> Using it only once, because the Ubuntu PC is not home.
<Bon-chan> cfhowlett, sorry and thanks!
<cfhowlett> Kaedalus, OK quick fix; install virtualbox, install ubuntu there and run it.
<Kaedalus> Ok, will do that.
<Kaedalus> I though it wouldn't work with bluetooth.
<cfhowlett> Kaedalus, good luck
<Kaedalus> Thanks for the help!!
<cgkades> bravis: setting up the dependent libraries sucks. thats why i love package management
<bravis> maybe a cigar will help the thought process...
<bravis> its installed
<cgkades> bravis: or a beer :)
<bravis> that is what my mindset is
 * cfhowlett ubuntu prefers homebrewed pale ale ...
<bravis> used to do way too much compiling
<bravis> kinda nice to have pkg managers
<cgkades> bravis: you should look into weechat. it's pretty sweet. you can split up the terminal to multple windows
<bravis>  bbiab smokin..
<bravis> @cgkades i will
<mikodo> Well, Armorforge I will leave Firefox and Thunderbird on enforce mode until told differently. Thanks! Bye
<C-S-B> radvd is advertising an ipv6 network on my server
<C-S-B> How do I make ufw block the incoming connections
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<cfhowlett> raddvd
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> radvd advertising through ipv6?  sorry if I mis-called you ...
<WACOMalt> thanks bravis
<marienz> that's what radvd is for :)
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, as reported by C-S-B
<Pici> cfhowlett: its a program.. on their computer.
 * cfhowlett oh hell.  really?
<bravis> love copy its your friend
<WACOMalt> I need to add something to crontab to run every hour. what would the first 4 parts of that be? I totally do not understand crontab...
<IdleOne> hehe, no worries
 * cfhowlett nuclear facebomb to the table.
<cfhowlett> IdleOne, sorry.
<Flannel> WACOMalt: Your crontab? or the root one?
<WACOMalt> I'm ... not sure.
<Flannel> WACOMalt: what are you trying to run hourly?
 * cfhowlett I find my ignorance ... appalling
<WACOMalt> an rsnapshot backup
<WACOMalt> also daily and weekly
<C-S-B> did i just confuse everyone?
<WACOMalt> 0 */24 * * * /usr/local/bin/rsnapshot hourly
<WACOMalt> look right?
<cfhowlett> C-S-B,  probably only me ...
<lolcat> What does 'shred /dev/sdb' do?
<Flannel> lolcat: secure deletion of everything on that drive.
<lolcat> Flannel: how secure?
<Pici> WACOMalt: you don't need */24.  Just 0 * * * * /do/whatever
<xrs> C-S-B, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Flannel> lolcat: uh, depends on your options.  You can see man shred about all the goodies, but it will write various patterns, and then optionally all zeros.
<bravis> ok noob q of the moment where do installed apps go? did apt-get install on a prog and cant find it in the apps...
<Pici> WACOMalt: Thing of the crontab as filter that you'd put against a clock. whenever it matches, it runs.
<C-S-B> xrs, I was hoping to do it using UFW commands rather iptables directly.
<lolcat> Flannel: Oh, I thougth it was some sort of speed-deletion.
<bashinate> so when I login at splash screen I am automatically re-directed to splash screen
<Flannel> lolcat: Nope, it takes a while.
<cfhowlett> bravis, try in terminal; locate program
<bashinate> anyone seen this ?
<xrs> chains and tables is how i was trained sorry
<Ray> all see that
<lolcat> Flannel: 500GB through USB will be slow, rigth?
<Flannel> lolcat: I mean, you can ask it to do fewer passes, which will speed things up.
<C-S-B> xrs, the tunnel endpoint, my server, is firewalled ok.
<WACOMalt> so */24 means....
<C-S-B> but It is advertising another subnet /64 to my clients
<bravis> oh figured there was a new shortcut
<Flannel> lolcat: yeah.  Probably leave that running overnight.  Apparently the default is 3 passes of patterns.
<WACOMalt> every hour ... if the hour is a 24?
<Pici> WACOMalt: */24 doesn't really make sense for a field that would normally match agains't any hour.
<lolcat> Flannel: Ooh, it was fairly quick on my 80gb drive, but I guess it has to be done, I am encrypting the drive
<Flannel> lolcat: If you're encrypting, aren't you going to populate it with random data anyway?
<xrs> bravis, "/sbin", "/usr" in a few places and "/home/$you"
<bashinate> why would splash screen re-direct upon login ? i've tried re-installing lightdm, deleted my home profile, created a new user, and still nada
<lolcat> Flannel: yes, but I want to be sure the original content is truley gone
<Pici> WACOMalt: even then */24 would mean every 24 hours. Which isn't what you want.
<bashinate> also tried recovery cd and starting fail safe graphical environment
<Ray> redirect..? where to..?
<bashinate> back to splash screen
<Ray> splash screen..?
<bashinate> login screen
<bashinate> http://i.stack.imgur.com/ozp9p.png
<Ray> thats im waiting for :D
<edward_> jj
<edward_> jjjjjj
<Ray> wait a minute
<edward_> ..
<cfhowlett> edward_, you have a question?
<edward_> no
<doctorpepper> does anyone know  where  i can get the live stream for LCA2013 ?
<Ray> bashinate : is it about ~/.Xauthority..? try to delete it
<bashinate> hmmm k, checking
<Ray> bashinate : and then you just go to TTY1 and restart lightdm
<Ray> ctrl +alt + f1, login, next type  sudo service lightdm restart
<NegressCounty> I am addressing gry's answer about Laman.  The River Laman isn't in historical records because Lehi named it after his oldest son while passing it when he took his family out into the wilderness by the red sea before taking the voyage to the Americas
<NegressCounty> The fact that the Laman River isn't on any map isn't proof that the Book of Mormon was supposedly a fabrication.
<NegressCounty> Nephi specifically mentions in his account that it was a temporary encampment
<cfhowlett> !ot|NegressCounty,  you're in the wrong channel sir/madam
<ubottu> NegressCounty,  you're in the wrong channel sir/madam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NegressCounty> and they soon after went to the America's
<NegressCounty> so it isn't like there would be an official naming of such by those left behind in that land
<Ray> not here.. NegressCounty
<bashinate> Ray: still same :(
<NegressCounty> you see the record of this was found on buried tablets
<cfhowlett> NegressCounty, this is not the channel you're looking for..
<NegressCounty> revealed to Joseph Smith by the Angel Moroni
<chamunks> I need to allow scp to acces sudo without a password
<NegressCounty> If you read Nephi I well you can see the context
<NegressCounty> gry  are you there?
<cfhowlett> NegressCounty, stop please.
<Ray> bashinate : going think another solution now
<cfhowlett> NegressCounty, wrong channel ...
<bashinate> cool, thx
<Ray> #ubuntu
<NegressCounty> anyhow.. anybody else who has any questions about such scripture can email me
<Ray> sure
<NegressCounty> or I can refer you to another bishop
<Ray> but its #ubuntu
<chamunks> I cant get around needing to use winscp or filezilla for some of the developers I need someone who knows how to disable password logins in a secure way via just scp
<cfhowlett> NegressCounty, again, you are in the WRONG CHANNEL
<NegressCounty> but everything in the Book of Mormon can be proven
<NegressCounty> be sure of that gry
<Ray> bashinate : did it..?
<NegressCounty> what was that for?
<chamunks> I know its possible I just dont know how to do it or hwat to look for I am here though  http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/sudo.man.html
<NegressCounty> one of your members asked me a question about this here the other day
<cfhowlett> !ot>NegressCounty,
<Flannel> NegressCounty: This is a channel for Ubuntu technical support, religious discussions are offtopic here, please take it elsewhere.
<bashinate> ray: did what ? its still borked
<Linebecklink> hu
<Linebecklink> hi
<cfhowlett> Linebecklink, greetings
<Ray> bashinate : try sudo rm ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority in the TTY1
<bashinate> k
<bashinate> ray: nope
<Ray> bashinate : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1993104
<WACOMalt> I am new to crontab, and am trying to schedule hourly,daily, and weekly backups. can anyone please ook at my crontab file and tell me if this makes sense? http://pastie.org/pastes/5893931/text
<C-S-B> I have UFW blocking incoming ipv6 now but I cant get outbound connections to work. Can anyone help? I have outbound enabled.
<Pici> WACOMalt: sure, except there is no 24th hour. its 0-23
<Ray> bashinate : some solution just take out the probs on some computers :/ it's a Bug
<WACOMalt> Pici, ah derp :D so 0 would be midnight
<Pici> WACOMalt: yep
<Ray> bashinate : Dont know exactly what number the bug is.
<chamunks> Does anyone have any idea how that I could do this?  Seems they want me to add sudo -s into the scp/shell info on winscp but it wont connecct to the ubuntu host
<Pici> WACOMalt: everything else looks fine.  I'd just check `man 5 crontab` to see which day of the week is 0, I can't recall off the top of my head.
<bashinate> ray: thats what I was afraid of
<bashinate> yeah i had tried creating another user and guest already
<bashinate> and nada
<WACOMalt> 0 is sunday
<bashinate> gonna check the logs
<Ray> bashinate : many users finally re-install the ubuntu
<bashinate> of course this is my media server, and finally have everything configured how i want :(
<Ray> its easy, but need a cup of coffee and wafers to do that~
<Ray> bashinate : yep its hurt to reinstall, why you dont try to install another DE like Gnome3..???
<Ray> bashinate : so when you login, choose gnome3 instead of ubuntu & ubuntu 2d
<bashinate> i've tried all of them
<bashinate> none work
<WACOMalt> (warning, opinion coming) install Cinnamon Ui and be happy.
<bashinate> haha, i've actually been wanting to try it
<Ray> you've just have been trolled by a bug, probably~
<Ray> why you dont?
<chamunks> I feel like this channel is too busy sometimes to get help
<WACOMalt> I love it. its like if Gnome 2 had kept being developed and improved along that path. None of that touch UI, overly-simplified stuff.
<chamunks> Is there a decent visudo line I can add that will allow me to scp into my box without a password
<bashinate> i'm gonna re-install, looks like only option at this point
<bashinate> chamunks: you can setup ssh keys
<bashinate> and then you can scp without a passwd
<somsip> chamunks: set up SSH key access. If you have a valid key for the machine you're connecting to, it will use it without prompting (if there is no password on the key)
<chamunks> bashinate, Holy hell thank you very much.
<chamunks> bashinate, I've been /bin/bash'ing my head against my desk for hours trying to figure this out.
<bashinate> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<bashinate> that will create the public / private key pair
<chamunks> bashinate, and I can install that ssh keypair into the root user then via sudo>?
<chamunks> would that let this be possible?
<bashinate> you can login with ssh keys as root if thats what your asking ?
<bashinate> or whatever other user you want
<chamunks> bashinate, yes because I need the webdev to have access to the webroot and he can only connect via filezilla/winscp
<bashinate> yeah thats fine
<somsip> chamunks: you are going to allow someone else root access to your server?
<chamunks> somsip, this is just a testing box
<bashinate> haha
<chamunks> somsip, I'd rather be more fined grained with the controll access but i dont really know any other ways right now.
<somsip> chamunks: you really would be better setting up safe permissions, but it's up to you
<bashinate> yeah somsip is right, but thats your choice
<somsip> chamunks: at the least, you could just add the dev user to www-data group so you keep him in /var/www
<chamunks> somsip, I've been having nothing but nightmares getting the perms working I gave up at one point to see if chmod 777 would work but then it was just messing with me anyways and still giving me perm denied responses.
<bashinate> i would never give a developer root, you can just create a user account for them and they can still login with ssh keys
<chamunks> somsip, I couldnt find the name of that damn group earlier anywhere www-data ok I'll use that access control method in the main server.
<chamunks> bashinate, well I have added him as that I tried that and even installed the webroot of his vhost inside his /home/
<somsip> chamunks: from long, slow experience, it is well worth while learning about how to use permissions before you start doing things like this. It is a process of learning, but it's vital on servers open to others
<bashinate> 777 on a server is just asking to get owned
<bashinate> its the lucky number
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my HP Pavilion g7. When I select "Try Ubuntu" or "Install" or "Check Disc for Errors" I just get a black screen. I saw online it might be due to my Radeon graphics card, but when I press Ctrl Alt F1 nothing happens. I did try entering the GRUB command environment, and it told me I could press Ctrl X to boot, but that doesn't work (the alternate key (don't remember what it was) does work). So I'm not sure if my C
<lasindi> trl key doesn't work in GRUB for some reason, or where I can go from here.
<chamunks> somsip, yeah im usually fine with this method its just tonight im throwing my hands up because this server isnt that important its just meant to essentially be testing anyway
<chamunks> bashinate, oh god I know very much about 777 :P
<somsip> chamunks: I understand. Just trying to offer advice, but take it as it's needed right now.
<chamunks> bashinate, I was just trying to see if my system was just screwing with me or not and obviously its trolling .
<cub> lasindi, maybe try reburning the CD?
<chamunks> somsip, sorry I'm just happy to be close to a glueey solution for now :P
<cub> could be a bad burn... i would think if should still run if you were presented with the menu, the "check disc for errors" should run.
<somsip> chamunks: no worries
<cub> as it doesnt boot into any graphical mode for that
<folorn> could someone point me in the right direction of a good web camera application besides cheese ...it just don't seem to wanna ever load, so any recommendations would be most helpful please.
<HowdyDoody> I am trying to modify a desktop icon to also add an environment variable before executing the program to call.  It seems to ignore the env settting.  Do I have some bad syntax here ?  -->Exec=/usr/bin/env PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/virtualbox/:/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/ gksudo python "/opt/GNS3/gns3"
<patriotpie> !give folorn g camorama
 * LaRock gives folorn a rugby ball
<ubottu> patriotpie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dmnchild> How does one stop a process that does not want to be stopped? For lack of finding the correct command for it, I tried to kill via processes, and it still won't let me (rtorrent)
<patriotpie> google.com/?q=camorama
<bashinate> folorn: vlc can capture webcam
<seeqwell> https://paterva.com/web6/community/maltego/ is it just me or is this a bad site to enter?
<seeqwell> maltego
<asilhouette> Dmnchild: did you try killall
<bashinate> killall the things
<asilhouette> !killall
<folorn> any ideas on what i could get ...anyone?
<Dmnchild> What would correct usage be of killall?
<somsip> Dmnchild: man killall
<seeqwell> anyone?  check it is it just me? https://paterva.com/web6/community/maltego/
<somsip> seeqwell: use http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<zygoptera> Dmnchild; a system shutdown will kill all processes that can be killed
<Dmnchild> Well, I'm trying to edit a file and I can not, so assuming its being locked by the program it pertains to.
<seeqwell> im not talking about being down somsip I'm talking about a cert issue
<somsip> seeqwell: you're asking people to check a possibly compromised site for you? Think about this for a moment...
<seeqwell> I didn't say enter the site
<lasindi> cub, I'll give it a shot. I'm going to run an md5sum on the DVD
<bashinate> seeqwell: yes, it has a warning
<seeqwell> im asking is it me or does everyone else see that its a bad site could be my proxy yanno
<cub> yes that would be a good idea
<seeqwell> ok bashinate thanks
<cub> sometimes it's just a bad burn, had this happen a few times
<bashinate> now stop phishing :)
<cfhowlett> downforeveryoneorjustme.com is a useful site ...
<cub> when in doubt, use a new DVD (preferably something not rw) and try aain
<asilhouette> Dmnchild: may be the file needs sudo to edit
<bashinate> dmnchild: how are you trying to edit the file ?
<Dmnchild> textedit via guy losin. currently as the root.
<Dmnchild> erm damn auto corrent
<Dmnchild> gui login
<bashinate> as long as your running it was root that should be fine
<asilhouette> can you paste the command you are trying Dmnchild
<blindingdawn> Is there anyway to address more than one bluetooth HCI at the same time?
<folorn> hmm so no ideas?
<Dmnchild> Hm, think I got it to work. didn't kick back an error with sudo nano in terminal
<Dmnchild> Yep worked. I need to just learn more of all the commands so i can keep to the SSH login instead of remote desktop ;p
<tokie> so, i'm new to ubuntu, what are some things i will need to know?
<cfhowlett> tokie, *gently* How to ask a question to get specific information?
<zygoptera> tokie >> that ubuntu has built-in spyware
<tokie> i'm using backbox 3
<cfhowlett> tokie, not supported here.  sorry.
<DWSR> What's the easiest way to remove all but the most recent version of the kernel?
<cfhowlett> DWSR, I think you can do that in the software center ...
<DWSR> cfhowlett: No Unity.
<cfhowlett> DWSR, USS doesn't require unity ...
<DWSR> cfhowlett: What I meant was, no GUI.
<DWSR> I have no X.
<cfhowlett> DWSR, what desktop environment are you using?
<DWSR> I'm not.
<TheLordOfTime> DWSR, command line?
<DWSR> TheLordOfTime: Yes.
<TheLordOfTime> cfhowlett, ^
<tokie> why is it not supported here?
<kouriinu> is there a chat room i can get help with wine or playonlinux ?
<TheLordOfTime> DWSR, you'd need to get a list of what kernels you have installed firstly.
<TheLordOfTime> DWSR, i don't know the command offhand to do that in the command line
<DWSR> kouriinu: Wine has an IRC channel.
<TheLordOfTime> DWSR, once you have that list, you can sudo apt-get remove [packages]
<somsip> DWSR: dpkg --get_selections | grep linux
<somsip> *--get-selections
<kouriinu> is it #wine?
<TheLordOfTime> just don't remove the latest kernel packages ;)
<DWSR> somsip: That's to just get a list of kernels?
<somsip> DWSR: source and headers and kernels. The often come in sets
<kouriinu> or does anyone know how to get to the wine channel
<zykotick9> kouriinu: /join #winehq
<somsip> DWSR: then uname -r, and remove any taht aren't the same. With care :)
<DWSR> I have a kernel that's older than the latest installed on my system.
<DWSR> herp
<kouriinu> there is no one in there
<DWSR> s/have/am using/
<kouriinu> is there a place with someone in it
<DWSR> kouriinu: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<DWSR> kouriinu: There is definitely people in there at the moment.
<somsip> DWSR: law of diminishing returns. If you don't need to remove it, it's not doing any harm. Otherwise just sudo apt-get remove linux-image-{package number}
<DWSR> somsip: Freeing up disk space.
<kouriinu> i will do my best to get in there
<malkauns> ;;ticker
<somsip> DWSR: if you're that low on space, you may need to do more. sudo apt-get clean can often give a big immediate and safe freeing up of space
<DWSR> somsip: Already working on it.
<speed> hai
<somsip> DWSR: locales too
<DWSR> yea
<speed> i am havving a problem with gnome
<DWSR> It's a server, so I'm planning to strip everything down to essentials.
<DWSR> any other kernels?
<Guest94090> oops
<somsip> DWSR: you know what you've got on there...
<DWSR> somsip: Are there any other kernels in the repos with different tunings?
<somsip> DWSR: have you brought the server up to date before you start doing all of this?
<DWSR> somsip: Yes./
<DWSR> did dist-upgrade.
<Guest94090> did i say gnome, i ment to say grub
<somsip> DWSR: so you should have the most up to date kernel. *Should*
<Guest94090> grub isnt showing windows 7 for me
<DWSR> somsip: Meh, haven't restarted the server yet.
<DWSR> So probalby just waiting for that
<Guest94090> nevermind
<Guest94090> i found what to do
<Guest94090> i feel dumb bow
<Guest94090> now*
<shiv> hey
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> nice and quiet in here tonight
<kouriinu> yeah no i cant get into the winehq irc
<DWSR> Then you're doing something wrong.
<DWSR> It works just fine.
<IveBeenBit> Can anyone tell me how to rig it so the screen scrolls faster when I use the mouse wheel?
<bravis>  /plugins
<kouriinu> my server comes up with an error
<xrs> IveBeenBit,  go into launcher -> settings -> settings manager -> Mouse and touchpad (make sure your adjusting the correct mouse)
<kouriinu> nope
<kouriinu> if i could id show you a screen shot
<doan> Hello, does anyone know a way to keep the aspect ratio in my games ? I wanna play in a fullscreen mode with a resolution of 800x600 and a 4:3 aspect ratio. But the only was I succeed to run the game in fullscreen  it's with the native resolution of my WIDESCREEN monitor.
<kouriinu> it says no one is in here
<kouriinu> so i dont know whats wrong
<doan> running with 304.51 nVidia proprietary driver
<IveBeenBit> xrs, Thanks, but there is no setting there for the mouse wheel. Maybe I need a new driver?
<somsip> kouriinu: Channel #winehq created Sun Nov 26 13:42:43 2006
<kouriinu> i know i have tried typing that in i am using mibbit
<kouriinu> when i click on it it makes me choose mibbit and i click on it and it comes up and it says 1 person
<somsip> kouriinu: what you're asking is not ubuntu related and I have no idea what mibbit is. And I don't want to know.
<asilhouette> i'm having alot of FC's on my software center relating to xbin/aptd. any help?
<tripelb> Problem: i want a dualboot of windows and ubuntu, actually lubuntu. --- I have an old dell and a windows disk for xp that says for computers that already have windows so I reinstalled windows after a problem that led to a grub recovery> prompt. and it looks like it worked BUT... It left the Ubuntu partition and now the Ubuntu disk LiveCD cannot see any operating systems on the disk.  At first it just booted into windows. Now I get a choice. 
<DWSR> Is server and desktop kernel the same still?
<somsip> DWSR: yes
<tripelb> Problem: i want a dualboot of windows and ubuntu, actually lubuntu. --- I have an old dell and a windows disk for xp that says for computers that already have windows so I reinstalled windows after a problem that led to a grub recovery> prompt. and it looks like it worked BUT... It left the Ubuntu partition and now the Ubuntu disk LiveCD cannot see any operating systems on the disk.  At first it just booted into windows. Now I get a choice. 
<DWSR> What flavours of the ubuntu kernel are there? I see generic and lowlatency.
<Ben64> !patience | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tripelb> Corrected.
<osirisx11> hi all, how can i start an openvpn connection after my wifi connects?
<tripelb> Thanks Ben. I saw an error I needed to fix.
<tripelb> Ben64 from tripelb44
<Ben64> tripelb: you posted the same thing twice
<xrs> tripelb,  i already told you what to do. use a live disk to boot the machine and remove the ubuntu partition and resize the windows partition with gparted. then use a windows disk to boot the machine and run windows boot repair
<xrs> tripelb,  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/startup-repair
<Kaedalus> Hello.
<Kaedalus> Is anyone there?
<xrs> yes
<Kaedalus> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on VirtualBox, trying to use GIMX to emulate my Sixaxis on my PS3
<Kaedalus> The host is a Windows 7 64-bit computer. I'm trying to make the virtual machine use the bluetooth dongle.
<xrs> yup. you have more money than i do sorry.   all i can do is google for you
<xrs> do you have bluman installed?
<|nv|s|b|e> lol
<Kaedalus> Oh, I just have one question...
<Kaedalus> On the top bar
<Kaedalus> It shows the bluetooth symbol - and it says it's turned on. You can turn it on and off there, by the dropdown menu, but if you access the actual Bluetooth Configuration, it is always OFF and can't be turned ON.
<Kaedalus> I can't find anything like that around - I may be a terrible googler though. x_x''
<asilhouette> anybody help with Software Center FCs
<xrs> well lets open a terminal window and type "lsusb -v"
<xrs> that should tell us what chipset the bluetooth is, then we can google that
<asilhouette> Software center doesn't open at all. it just pops up lots of submit error messages
<Thorbinator> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for the help earlier, turns out I need more ram
<Kaedalus> xrs, did it. That's... quite a lot of info.
<xrs> asilhouette,  open a terminal window and run sudo apt-get remove software-center
<Kaedalus> I made it visible already, and it is listed under the connected USB devices, and on the top it says
<Kaedalus> Oops.
<Kaedalus> Wrong paste.
<xrs> !paste | Kaedalus
<ubottu> Kaedalus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asilhouette> xrs i did a reinstall didn't work, update-manager is broken too
<Kaedalus> Should I post it all?
<xrs> if you cant tell what the chipset is, yeah paste it to pastebin and ill have a look
<asilhouette> going to try synaptics complete removal and see how it goes
<xrs> asilhouette,  do you have backups?
<asilhouette> backups of?
<stevo_> steam ported counter strike 1.6 to linux for anybody that is interested :)
<Kaedalus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1579068/
<xrs> your important data
<asilhouette> i'm just going to remove software center, is that going to mess with the data
<asilhouette> did you mean the software installed list
<asilhouette> synaptic will have that won't it?
<doan> stevo_, trying to run the game in 4:3 ratio resolution on a widescreen but I cant
<doan> stevo_, can you ?
<Ben64> why would you want black bars on the sides
<stevo_> @doan , not sure i'll have to give it a try , i'm currently running it in window mode
<xrs> Kaedalus,  my bad, the -v switch was unnessesary. lets run just lsusb without the -v
<Kaedalus> Okay.
<cfhowlett> stevo_, sadly, steam beta won't see my internet connection, so non-usable
<Kaedalus> xrs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1579072/ There you go
<doan> stevo_, in windowed mode it works. Try it with fullscreen mode please
<xrs> Kaedalus,  this is what i have found out so far: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/992757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 992757 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth Adapter not recognized (precise)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xrs> you should add yourself to the list of ppl affected
<Kaedalus> Oh boy...
<xrs> dealextreme claims it works out of the box
<Kaedalus> I see...
<Kaedalus> Thanks for the help.
<Kaedalus> As it worked on LinuxMint, I thought it'd work on Ubuntu, heh.
<Ben64> but its a vm
<Kaedalus> I tried some things before moving to a VM.
<xrs> yeah changing back over to mint would probably be cheaper than buying a new bluetooth dongle
<dr_willis> Weird that a BT dongle dosent work on the same kernel on differnt disrtos.
<dr_willis> Unless theres just some patch thats working its way down the line
<Kaedalus> Thanks again guys.
<Kaedalus> I guess I'll rent the game for another day - no time to download and set mint up now.
<Kaedalus> Thank you very much for your help!!
<xrs> np
<Kaedalus> Good night to y'all. (:
<xrs> gnight'
<STSwm> hello
<dr_willis> jello
<folorn> hmm
<folorn> ive got my screen recorder working but cheese still wont work anyone up for helping some?
<waqarr> hello
<zxz> hi
<waqarr> need a help about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> waqarr, greetings
<waqarr> anybody support me
<cfhowlett> waqarr, ask with details
<waqarr> i have a samsung galaxy s2 i want to install ubuntu phone in my samsung i like this OS
<dr_willis> from what ive seen.. if a webcam dont work with cheese.. it tends to be totally unsupported by linux. But theres always new kernel updates that may add support later.
<dr_willis> waqarr:  last i looked theres no official ubuntu-phone os to install.
<cfhowlett> !phone|waqarr,
<ubottu> waqarr,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> waqarr:  just those vm/chroot/vnc things in teh market place
<cfhowlett> waqarr, an ISO for phone is supposedly coming out next month.  check in the #ubuntu-phone forum
<waqarr> is there any posibility to install ubuntu phone into my phone.
<waqarr> just for testing
<dr_willis> waqarr:  last i looked theres no official ubuntu-phone os to install.  yet
<dr_willis> so thats a NO at this time
<zxz> there is no official relise
<waqarr> when it will release for public...
<waqarr> ?
<cfhowlett> waqarr, ask in the other channel!  #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> we DONT know
<zxz> we are waiting..
<dr_willis> and i imagine when its released it will be for VERY specific phones at the start
<tripelb> xrs: thanks
<kostkon> folorn, try guvcview
<cfhowlett> dr_jesus, exactomundo!
<zxz> irc chat is very cool
<zxz> learn new things
<tripelb> Do you know how I can connect with the ubuntu-on-the-nexus-7 community? Because I am not going to do it till I get plugged in.
<dr_willis> i really cant see much need for me for  the ubuntu phone. ;) all i do all day on my phone is IRC.
<cfhowlett> zxz, have you a specific support question?
<xrs> your be the digital master in no time
<zxz> no
<xrs> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> tripelb:  they hang in #ubuntu-arm i belive
<cfhowlett> tripelb, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<tripelb> zxz: welcome to IRC chat at freenode,. Outside of here lurk sexbots and evil wars and endless boring conversations. Of course YMMV.
<zxz> tripelb: :D :D
<tripelb> Thanks dr_willis I figured you might know.
<tripelb> cfhowlett: will do.
<dr_willis> Been tempted to get a Nexus7.. but just hard to justify one for playing with Ubuntu on it. ;) Plus the kids will take it from me.
<tripelb> Next step, root.
<zxz> is there any possible way to get this chat for sybian
<kostkon> zxz, offtopic question. but, yes, there are irc clients for symbian, just google.
<zxz> kostkon: tnx
<zxz> is it possible to run ubuntu with 198mb ram ?
<cfhowlett> zxz, don't think so.  I think 500 m is the minimum requireement
<dr_willis> zxz:  perhaps lubuntu may work.. but it would be tight
<zxz> actually i tried and it load the X but only..
<dr_willis> and getting any real work done. would  be painfull
<zxz> and doesnt respond
<zxz> pff my cat
<zxz> is there any way to write camera driver on ubuntu ?
<kostkon> zxz, if you know c and know or willing to learn how to write linux device drivers, then yes
<xrs> it is possible to run with 198 ram if you have swap space, the computer will be swapping at all times and it will be unbearably slow, but yes it will boot and yes it will run apps
<zxz> i know asembly so
<zxz> where is driver placed ?
<JammoBlammo> C:\pagefile.sys
<xrs> not helpful
<zxz> what ?
<Capneon> Hi
<dr_willis> I belive most all of the webcam drivers for linux are written by a small group of people (2-3?)  Its aparently not a trivial thing. ;)
<zxz> mhm
<thurston> Good day. I am running 12.10; each time I log back into my laptop I find that I always have to re-authenticate my wifi settings. Is there anyway to do this once and to have these stored?
<zykotick9> thurston: are you using autologin?
<thurston> zykotick9: No. I prefer to always type my password
<zykotick9> thurston: odd.  sorry don't know then.
<thurston> zykotick9: Thanks buddy!
<dr_willis> it definatly rembers here on 12.10
<dr_willis> You havent disabled the gnome-keyring?
<dr_willis> I seem to recall a check box or setting in network manager also for 'allow users, or all users' or somthing like that also.
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, I think that's a user permission setting
<mistere> hello.. i need the help about file sharing
<mistere> anyone help me
<aeon-ltd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> yea. ive never had to mess with it. it defaintly rembers and auto connects to my wireless network on power up.  user dosent even need to login here.
<dr_willis> mistere:  give us some details and see who can help
<mistere> when i sharing files between both ubuntu 12.04 a password section show. i enter password again and again but the password show again and again
<dr_willis> shareing how exactly.
<mistere> file sharing
<dr_willis> and if you are using samba, you did give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'  ?
<anthony__> i need help putting a making a
<mistere> file sharing between laptop and pc
<anthony__> sory. hit enter too soon
<dr_willis> 'file shareing' can be done a dozen ways.. ;)
<mistere> dr_willis, when i enter this command then show error"Failed to add entry for user **"
<dr_willis> mistere:  what command did you use exactly?
<anthony__> i need help making a bootable usb with ubuntu 11.10 on it. i am using my brothers windows laptop. i used the pendrive linux program that ubuntus website said too. t my computer just wont boot it
<dr_willis> anthony__:  the pendrivelinux site has a dozen differnt tools you could try.  test the pendrive out on  other pcs if you can. it may be a pc issue. not a pendrive issue
<mistere> sudo smbpasswd -a user
<dr_willis> mistere:  you DID use the proper username?
<mistere> dr_willis, yes
<aeon-ltd> anthony__: check if the BIOS supports usb boot aswell
<dr_willis> No idea then. unless you got some goofy users
<anthony__> i only have this laptop. and only for tonight. ill try out t
<mistere> anthony__, check the boot sequnce
<mistere> dr_willis, now what is the problem?
<anthony__> well i booted from a usb before. i made that bootable by using the usb creator on ubuntu . it worked ok but im missing drivers on my ubuntu now. i thin its cause i did a downgrade from 12.10. 12.10 didnt work well on my computer because my  video card wasnt goood enough
<dr_willis> mistere:  no idea. try making a guest share and see if it works. I normally just set up home shares for the users via editing the smb.conf file. you should be able to set a samba password however.
<cfhowlett> anthony__, what do you have installed now?
<dr_willis> Ive never seen the failed to add entry... error
<BillyZane> hi
<dr_willis> for a Ubuntu to Ubuntu shareing. you could set up sshfs also. or if you want to get fancy. setup nfs.
<cfhowlett> BillyZane, greetings
<dr_willis> the samba logs in /var/log/ may give a clue why the shares are failing also
<BillyZane> hi cfhowlett
<BillyZane> how's it going dr_jesus
<BillyZane> err dr_willis
<anthony__> right now i hve 11.10 on it. but i think im missing drivers because i cant onnect to the interet and i cant mount a usb. so im going to try installing it again but it not working well on the POS laptop
<mistere> dr_willis, thanks i'll try myself
<dr_willis> They really need to smarten up Tab Completion on irc clients to put the  nicks in order of who last chatted. ;)
<cfhowlett> anthony__, 11.10 has only  a few months of life left.  Why not install the 12.04 Long Term Support version?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. What would be the best Ubuntu version for a computer newbie migrating from Windows? 12.04, or would the newer featureset in 12.10 be ideal? Keep in mind that it has nVidia hardware on it.
<BillyZane> I have a question... i'm trying to install software that I have on a .iso file. I managed to mount the .iso file, but when i go in to the directory and type install , i get the error
<mistere> anyone tell me how i install and config the XEN for virtualtion in Ubuntu
<mistere> ?
<dr_willis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<anthony__> because 11.10 was my favorite. wat hppens when the support runs out though. does it just not get any more updates or does it "die"
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> it goes EOL. ;)
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: You seem knowledgeable. Care to answer my query? :)
<ClientAlive> is there some plan for ubuntu to support secure boot? Is it supported in 12.04 now?
<dr_willis> !11.10
<cfhowlett> anthony__, zombie OS might be one way to picture it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<cfhowlett> !uefi|ClientAlive,
<ubottu> ClientAlive,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dr_willis> !oneriric
<cfhowlett> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<ClientAlive> cool. thx
<dr_willis> factoids dont say when it goes EOL. ;)
<Mayazcherquoi> :-/
<anthony__> well ill probably go with 12.04 then. 11.10 and 12.04 were pretty similar. so i gues ill go with the lts of that. i still have the problem of booting it to my computer from my usb tho. lol
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  depends on your needs. - you want latest stuff go latest.. you want long term support go LTS
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: I am trying to think from a usability stand point.
<cfhowlett> anthony__, 12.04 will boot from USB but there are options ... PXE for one
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  i doubt if it will matter much
<Mayazcherquoi> Will a newbie-computer user, one that does not use social networks, benefit from an upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04?
<anthony__> what do u mean?
<Mayazcherquoi> anthony__: PXE boot == network boot.
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  newer software and updated features in what you do use..
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, IMHO, no.
<Mayazcherquoi> cfhowlett: Okay. Thank you.
<kostkon> Mayazcherquoi, not really. go with 12.04. 5 years of support.
<dr_willis> so it depends on what you DO. not what you 'dont do'
<anthony__> o. well my omputer wont connect to my network. so thats probly outts the questiin lol
<Mayazcherquoi> I have also read that trouble is encountered whilst trying to install nVidia drivers in 12.10. Is this also the case for 12.04?
<kostkon> Mayazcherquoi, ?
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  it can depend on the exact nvidia chipset
<dr_willis> i have very few issues with nvidia on any of the last 5+ releases
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, not much difference between Nvidia on 12.04 and 12.10
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: Browse the web, look at YouTube, edit word documents.
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  libreoffice will be newer in 12.10 if thats imporntant to you
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi,  or you can install libreoffice in 12.04
<aeon-ltd> is there a ubuntu rolling release version?
<Mayazcherquoi> dr_willis: Okay. From your expert opinion, if you were in position, which direction would you go (Latest stable, or LTS)?
<dr_willis> aeon-ltd:  no there is not.
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, no.
<Mayazcherquoi> aeon-ltd: No.
<dr_willis> Mayazcherquoi:  i never stick with LTS. i dont see much point in it for a home user.
<aeon-ltd> seems it would benefit those who don't like large changes to their distro
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay. Thank you.
<cfhowlett> aeon-ltd, then they should just use LTS
<dr_willis> aeon-ltd:  and be a detriment when you update and some app stops working.. till the next weeks updates.. ;)
<Mayazcherquoi> Would it be possible to somehow tune Ubuntu to use the latest PPA for software such as LibreOffice, and say Firefox?
<BillyZane> dr_willis: why do i have to type ./install to run the install file?
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, sure
<cfhowlett> !ppa|Mayazcherquoi, sure
<ubottu> Mayazcherquoi, sure: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mayazcherquoi> cfhowlett: Would I have to change the PPA to another, or later version?
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, You mean after upgrading to a new ubuntu?
<Mayazcherquoi> No. Whilst in 12.04
<Mayazcherquoi> Instead of only getting security fixes
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, you can add ppa and as those ppa's get updated, you can update them as well.
<megha> can some ome highligh me ?
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay, cheers.
<Mayazcherquoi> :)
<Mayazcherquoi> cfhowlett: Oh, hang on. One last question.
<helmut_> hi
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, go ahead
<Mayazcherquoi> I read that 12.10 ships with a nicer GRUB interface. Any way to get this backported to 12.04?
<Mayazcherquoi> (I am just thinking for simplicity sake)
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, enable backports in your software center and it might come down.  or you can manually/carefully edit your grub interface
<mizz> Hello PPL on IRC
<Mayazcherquoi> cfhowlett: Okay, ta.
<awisepilot> I am having problem ssh to a new KVM I setup with a static IP
<Mayazcherquoi> cfhowlett: Ta :-)
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, although for an interface that you'll view for only a few seconds per use ...
<cfhowlett> mizz, greetings.
<Mayazcherquoi> cfhowlett: I dunno. I'm just thinking in case an accident happens, and whatnot.
<awisepilot> How do I SSH to a new KVM guest?
<cfhowlett> Mayazcherquoi, noted
<ClientAlive> ok, deleting the partitions and starting fresh sounded like a good way to go for me. I did that. Can anyone recommend a new partition layout? Do I need more than one massive formatted space considering Ubuntu to be installed after this too?
<awisepilot> virst list --all shows it running
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, depends on your arrangement.  Ubuntu only on this machine?
<curseorange> i just deleted like 40gb of stuff... but when i look at my available space it hasnt changed, any ideas?
<saju_m> Could you please check this and suggest a solution http://dpaste.com/894987/
<ClientAlive> I want a dual boot system with this win 8 pro and Ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, ah.  I've got to bail out.  Have no experience with win8 but it seems not to play well with others ...
<xrs> saju_m,  what is your desired outcome?
<awisepilot> Anyone familar with KVM guest on 12.04 server?
<ClientAlive> I guess what I'm thinking about is the efi partition but don't know much about how that works (if it's separate unto itself or not)
<BillyZane> i'm trying to install software on ubuntu from an iso. I want to install it to /usr/local/MATLAB/R2012b/ , however, it says permission denied to create folder. I created the folder with mkdir manually, so the foldiers exist, but I still get a permission error. What should I do to give it super user access?
<ClientAlive> do I need to create a separate efi partition?
<mistere> anyone?
<mistere> anyone tell me how i install and config the XEN for virtualtion in Ubuntu?
<awisepilot> Doesnt appear anyone knows VM
<saju_m> <xrs> I waht to check proxy server authentication without browser
<awisepilot> I have a problem with VM using KVM
<curseorange> i just deleted like 40gb of stuff... but when i look at my available space it hasnt changed, any ideas?
<awisepilot> virst, qemu
<cfhowlett> curseorange, empty your trash
<awisepilot> its in your trash
<curseorange> my trash is empty cfhowlett
<awisepilot> try temp files
<curseorange> wheres that?
<mizz> wipe your free space
<cfhowlett> curseorange, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<saju_m> <xrs> I tried $ squidclient -h 192.168.1.6 -u saju -w saju
<saju_m> <xrs> but getting error ,   <p>The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: <a href="saju">saju</a></p>
<zykotick9> awisepilot: are you sure your static ip is valid/working?  is it in the same network as your host?  by default i'd guess your kvm is using NAT.
<mistere> awisepilot, use "sudo apt-get purge filename "
<mistere> saju_m, use <a href="#">saju</a>
<saju_m> <mistere> i can't edit that
<saju_m> <mistere> see http://dpaste.com/895029/
<awisepilot> zykotick9 - br0 is 192.168.2.178, bcast 192.168.2.255, net 192.168.2.0, mask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.2.1, eth0 is physical interface, guest kvm is vnet0, virbr0 is 192.168.122.1
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  to write to system directories you will need to run the installer as root via sudo
<zykotick9> awisepilot: wow, that looks pretty valid.  are you sure network-manager isn't messing with things?  does your eth0 have an ip currently (it shouldn't btw)?
<dr_willis> BillyZane:  it may be safer to let the user install it in their own home directory
<NewUser_> how can i know my ipv6 range?
<zykotick9> awisepilot: oh, how are you starting your vm?  try with sudo.
<awisepilot> Here is my vmbuilder script - http://pastebin.com/phEG9x6t
<zykotick9> awisepilot: i've never used vmbuilder before... and don't visit pastebin.com.  so best of luck.
<levo> what's the most fancy style?
<levo> gnome, xfce ,  unity?
<levo> or any other one/
<levo> fancy desktop
<cfhowlett> levo, style?  you mean desktop environment?
<levo> yes
<cfhowlett> levo all are adaptable and customizable.  Install them on your box for free and see
<cfhowlett> levo, and don't forget lxde
<levo> how is it?
<cfhowlett> levo, sudo apt-get install lxde
<levo> if i install it , can i use my previous desktop as well?
<xrs> xfce is better
<xrs> yes
<levo> i'm looking for a pretty one
<cfhowlett> levo, yes.  when you logout you can choose which to use
<levo> unity isn't flexible
<levo> i'm using 12.04
<xrs> kde has the most eye candy. xfce is the best
<levo> what's the benefits of xfce ? and its difference with lxde?
<xrs> kinda like mac vs windows
<awisepilot> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot vmbuilder kvm that will not ssh to the new created running guest?
<cfhowlett> levo, dude.  Just install and try them out for yourself and/or please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<levo> ok
<levo> thanx
<cfhowlett> levhttp://travel.cnn.com/okinawa-restaurant-order-508481?hpt=hp_bn6
<cfhowlett> .o, thank you
<aeon-ltd> levo: a lot, xfce has a whole different set of apps, lxde is just openbox and lxpanel with some applications
 * cfhowlett errr, please ignore that pasted link in the corner ...
<aeon-ltd> ...
<awisepilot> Is there a different channel for ubuntu virtual machine issues?
<gnomefreak> awisepilot: no not that i am aware of
<gnomefreak> awisepilot: just ask your question and if someone can answer it they will
<awisepilot> I guess it must be a bad night.  I cann't find anyone that can help with my question.
<awisepilot> I'll try one more time.
<cfhowlett> awisepilot, volunteers are we.  not all knowing experts
<awisepilot> Yes, I know and I appreciate the fact this is here.
<aeon-ltd> awisepilot: if you haven't got any help for the last few days, just post on the forum. better than waiting here
<cfhowlett> awisepilot, check the forums as well and maybe even #ubuntu-server
<awisepilot> Let me try posting to the forum.
<saju_m> I tried with diff options:  $ squidclient -h 192.168.1.6 -p 3128 -u saju -w saju http://www.python.org
<saju_m> it giving error Sorry, you are not currently allowed to request http://www.python.org/ from this cache until you have authenticated yourself.
<saju_m> see http://dpaste.com/895135/
<RAcEBOT> i forgot the wireless password for my router so i ran a  wirelesspasswordviewer program and the  password show up as "abc899823dae3289489de8293982aa832923a" : why is it showing like this
<cfhowlett> RAcEBOT, not an ubuntu question.  sorry
<aeon-ltd> hash
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<cfhowlett> kristian-aalborg, greetings
<xrs> RAcEBOT,  https://www.trustedsec.com/downloads/social-engineer-toolkit/
<RAcEBOT> wrs that website does not help me
<kristian-aalborg> I just had a scare... My box booted and performed a disk check... which is okay, of course... but THEN it rebooted and gave me a text grub
<cfhowlett> kristian-aalborg, and ... ?
<kristian-aalborg> I just started the usual flavor, and it booted as usual (but a bit slower)
<xrs> RAcEBOT,  no but the ISO you download from there has everything you've been asking for and more all night. you would have had this done by now had you tried it.
<aeon-ltd> RAcEBOT: the easiest way, would be to just plug into your router with eth then go to it's ip and look it up
<kristian-aalborg> the machine should not reboot after a disk check!
<cfhowlett> kristian-aalborg, NO reboot at all?
<kristian-aalborg> cfhowlett, it should just resume the boot after the check, I believe?
<cfhowlett> kristian-aalborg, that is the normal behavior..  If not, do a hard reboot
<red82> wow, big channel
<kristian-aalborg> cfhowlett, ah, I'm relieved now
<yellabs-r2> ah i already found the answer ..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<dr_willis> actually ive seen 3000+ on here on release day
<kristian-aalborg> I forgot that... I was thinking my box was in trouble
<kristian-aalborg> OVER THREE THOUSAND
<gnomefreak> no just lots of people in a room that is about 8' by 8'
<yellabs-r2> and how many people use the internet ?
<yellabs-r2> a bit more.. LOL
<dr_willis> yellabs-r2:  its all cats...
<yellabs-r2> and mouse
<yellabs-r2> :)
<dogears> Just did a clean install with 12.10 but my old /home will not logon. Just returns to the login screen?
<cfhowlett> dogears, no error message?
<dr_willis> dogears:  try the console login
<dogears> dr_willis: can login by the console
<dr_willis> try cleaning out some of your old settings. and check ownership of the .xauthority file (i think thats the name)
<dogears> cfhowlett: no error message. a flash of text in the top corner then back to the login page
<dogears> dr_willis: I had a problem with NX server prior to killing the old install and have not been able to logon since.
<Salman18> Hello everyone
<dogears> dr_willis: Can I just delete any reference to NX server?
<dr_willis> you could make a new user - see if eveyrthing works with them
<cfhowlett> Salman18, greetings
<dr_willis> Ive never used nx. so no idea on that.
<Salman18> Greetings
<dogears> dr_willis: Will start removing old settings and se if I can get in. Thanks
<keelG> lol was that even  your suggestion dr_willis?
<Salman18> How can I register
<dr_willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Salman18> What can I type
<dr_willis>  type /join #freenode
<dr_willis> and they will help you
<Salman18> Ok
<dr_willis> or read the url above and follow directions. ;)
<saruji> hello, quick question or rather a problem, ubuntu software center comes up as a white page, nothing on it....
<saruji> any ideas for a resolve
<saruji> thank you
<Salman18> Done register
<dr_willis> try a  update and upgrade via the command line. and restart softeare center perhaps saruji  it may  straighten it out
<Salman18> This is channel for which
<Ademan> dist-upgrade -ing from 10.04 to 12.04, I don't consider it particularly promising that a dialog popped up where every character was an empty square (not even the kind of square where it has the character code in it...)
<cfhowlett> Salman18, this channel for ubuntu
<saruji> dr_willis, what command do i use?  just sudo apt-get update?
<Ademan> at least the machine I'm upgrading is no longer my main machine...
<dr_willis> saruji:  yes. then sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> Ademan, better to download the iso via torrent and do a clean install ... IMHO
<Salman18> Ubunt mean?
<Salman18> For computers
<Ademan> cfhowlett: yeah, I keep being bitten by bad dist upgrades, but I keep doing it :-/
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu|Salman18,
<ubottu> Salman18,: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> Ademan: that's not what dist-upgrade does...  see "/msg ubottu dist-upgrade" for details on what it actually is
<cfhowlett> Ademan, switch to LTS only and do clean dist upgrades only every 2 years ...
<Salman18> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ademan> zykotick9: not literally doing apt-get dist-upgrade, using the update-manager
<Salman18> 😂
<Salman18> Any problem please tell me
<Ademan> cfhowlett: that's exactly what I'm doing, 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS hehe
<Salman18> Mouse problem key problem please tell me
<cfhowlett> Ademan, OK.  well, then, torrent away, make a usb and upgrade that distro!
<dr_willis> Salman18:  give more details as to what you mwan.
<saruji> dr_willis, did that now getting error "cd pandora && chmod +x setup.sh && ./setup.sh"
<Salman18> My age 15 my name Salman
<Ademan> zykotick9: btw you know you can !whatever > user to have ubottu PM people, right?
<dr_willis> saruji:  Huh?   what does updateing the system have to do with Pandora?
<Salman18> Windows 8
<cfhowlett> Salman18, this channel is for #ubuntu ... not windows
<ikonia> Salman18: do you have an issue/question about Ubuntu Linux ?
<Salman18> ikonia: Yes
<saruji> dr_willis, not sure, but i did this "cd pandora && chmod +x setup.sh && ./setup.sh" trying to install a pandora plugin for rythmbox
<ikonia> Salman18: then please ask the question
<Salman18> ikonia: Ok
<Salman18> ikonia: ?
<Salman18> ikonia: Please give me chat room
<ikonia> Salman18: please ask your question, you are in the ubuntu chat room
<folorn> how do i downgrade the file priveleges on a certain folder ?
<Abhijit> folorn, chmod
<dr_willis> !permissions | folorn
<Salman18> Bÿé im leave
<ubottu> folorn: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Salman18> I don't what this is going on
<Bollsaq> Kdenlive crashes every time I click render. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10. Tried updating, ininstalling and reinstalling, no dice. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Bollsaq:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages
<Guest69964> I would like counsel on how to help someone who has Windows Vista.  I have Ubuntu 12.10.  She has checked the option to accept help
<Ademan> does ubottu have a factoid for "if your native language is X go to #ubuntu-X etc..."
<Guest69964> I would like to do that online
<cfhowlett> Ademan, not that I've seen ...
<ikonia> Ademan: yes
<ikonia> Ademan: eg: french,
<Bollsaq> dr_willis: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ikonia> !fr | Ademan
<ubottu> Ademan: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ademan> ikonia: Sorry, I meant a generic one, !primary-language or something, that could direct people elsewhere when there seems to be a significant language barrier here
<cfhowlett> !kdenlive|Bollsaq,
<cfhowlett> Bollsaq, ask in #kdenlive
<Bollsaq> cfhowlett: don't you think that was the first place I asked???
<Ademan> basically an abridged version of !fr !de !cn etc compressed into one factoid
<cfhowlett> Bollsaq, hey, uh, bollsaq?  attitude ...
<Ademan> so you don't have to figure out what somebody's native language is before picking the factoid
<cfhowlett> Bollsaq, you asked for help, I suggested a resource since no other help was offered ...
<lhavelund> Ademan: Unnecessary. Additionally, this conversation is offtopic for this channel.
<Bollsaq> cfhowlett: I had the impression you were giving me attitude, but thought the question here also was ok because its a slow chat atm
<xwalk> Does anyone have any experience getting the Logitech C525 to function properly with Ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Bollsaq, ok.  no worries.  Also, maybe a kdenlive user in #ubuntustudio might be able to help out.
<Ademan> lhavelund: I disagree, as if there's an insurmountable language barrier, then communicating to them "what's your native language" is difficult in and of itself. As for the off-topicness here, I'll drop it beyond this comment.
<nuxninja> hi
<cfhowlett> nuxninja, greetings
<Bollsaq> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<cfhowlett> Bollsaq, I asked in #ubuntustudio but no response.  sorry
<Bollsaq> cfhowlett: I think I'm gonna run a live session and save the files to where they're currently at and save the project file also and try again. if it works I'll just reinstall.
<Bollsaq> cfhowlett: it would probably be faster that way anyhow.
<cfhowlett> Bollsaq, save early, save often.  dropbox or ubuntuone ... just in case ...
<sagaci> how does one create a wallpaper folder that rotates wallpapers automatically? There is a default setting that rotates the included wallpapers, but no options for user-created folders
<nuxninja> cfhowlett, matey cheers
<Bollsaq> cfhowlett: I'm seeing if I can save the files to the same usb the live iso is on.
<dr_willis> sagaci:  there used to be a .xml file i recall that defined how they got rotated. i saw a script/tool ages ago on either omgubuntu or webupd8 that would generate such a .xml for you for a directory of images.
<dr_willis> sagaci:  or just use some wallpaper changer app
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/create-wallpaper-slideshow-with-xml.html
<qasim> i can't play blue ray videos please anyone help how to get through this problem
<jtrucks> has anyone gotten courier-authdaemon + cyrus saslauthd to work with postfix on 12.04?
<nuxninja> qasim what gpu card u using........are u using vlc
<cfhowlett> qasim, have you installed restricted-extras?
<hax0rWGMB> nice one
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<codephobic> hi
<cfhowlett> codephobic, greetings
<codephobic> hi cfhowlett
<nuxninja> hi codephobic
<codephobic> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and I have an AMD/ATI Radeon HD 3000 on-board gfx chip. Is it possible to get the desktop cube working with this card? I read that the proprietary Catalyst driver (12.6), isn't compatible with the current X-Server and most articles seem to just advice waiting for AMD to do something in the future...
<codephobic> hi nuxninja
<nuxninja> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<nuxninja> codephobic but have you tried the amdccc 12.6
<codephobic> nuxninja, to be honest, I've stayed away from testing it out as I have had a few horrible issues with on-board gfx and proprietary drivers in linux (both debian squeeze and previous ubuntu had issues with my old nvidia drivers)
<ls89> codephobic: They released catalyst 13.1 already.
<codephobic> ls89, I was just at the AMD website, checked for the latest driver for my Radeon HD3000 series and it was 12.6
<sagaci> dr_willis, thanks for the tip
<ls89> codephobic: 13.1 is working with the current X-server from 12.10, but it currently fails to switch to the integrated card. So, you have to stick with the dedicated then.
<nuxninja> codephobic nvidia has more problems than AMD on linux...i have been using amdccc for 4 years now.....no problems whatsoever.
<nuxninja> 13.1 is not recommended for Radeon 3000 only 12.6 is sagaci
<codephobic> nuxninja, I experienced some of those problems first hand, when I had to install the proprietary drivers to get access to Compiz in Debian and Ubuntu
<ls89> Oh, just read HD3000  thought the intel one.
<nuxninja> codephobic try it .... try and install amdccc 12.6..
<codephobic> nuxninja, do you see any notable improvement in graphics speed and do you get the 3D cube stuff?
<ls89> But the 13.1 is been released as legacy driver, too.
<nuxninja> im using Radeon 6790 with 13.1 ......rock solid. codephobic
<codephobic> nuxninja, yes but AMD's Catalyst is supposed to work okay with 5000 series and up
<nuxninja> testing 650Ti with 310.19......works nicely but the usual black and white screens on compiz shift-switcher
<codephobic> the problem is particular to the "legacy" devices of the 2000-4000 series
<ixio2> guys whats the best way to get the AMD drivers installed, I have an A8 APU I also need sound to go out via HDMI. I have, in the past had issues with sound using FGLRX, I have had success with AMD propietry beta drivers, but they have a watermark/overlay.. its been a few months and this is my first 12.10 installation so looking for advise
<nuxninja> No AMDccc 12.6 is for Radeon 3000
<nuxninja> ixio2 same thing install amdccc 13.1 from amd.com website
<nuxninja> hdmi only works with amdccc
<nuxninja> codephobic you have problems and so do i with 12.10 then try use 12.04 its rock solid
<codephobic> nuxninja, that's what seems to be the advice ... go back to 12.04 :(
<ClientAlive> I'm begging an ubuntu install to make it a dual boot win 8/Ubuntu 12.04 system. At the "installation type" prompt (with the ubuntu install) it tells me: "This computer currently has no detected operating systems..." But win 8 is on here. What do I do?
<qasim> please help me....i want  to play blue ray ripped MKV videos...but all i get choppy resolution and broken frames
<codephobic> oh well, I'm going to have to have patience... either that or I'll buy a new graphics card :D
<ClientAlive> *beginning*
<dr_willis> qasim:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<nuxninja> codephobic Radeon 3000 is pretty old but very strong for compiz ...
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  desktop or laptop?
<ClientAlive> new lappy
<SPYGAME> i've downloaded chrome .tar.gz 64 bit package from the site, how do i install it ?
<nuxninja> if you must then wait for HD8850
<qasim> dr_willis, i have already gone through that forum ...but couldnot find solution to my problem
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  eww.. worse case scenerio ;)
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: really?
<ClientAlive> ha ha
<nuxninja> qasim what graphics are u using
<dr_willis> qasim:  you may wan tto check at askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:   new cutting edge hardware.. new cuttine edge os that came out after 12.04 was released... :) Yes
<ixio2> nuxninja: do I click on "latest beta driver" I dont see anything else linux related on their site ?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  its possible 12.10 or 13.04 may be smarter. but i dont plan on buying a laptop with win8 any time soon
<SPYGAME> dr_willis, i've downloaded chrome .tar.gz 64 bit package from the site, how do i install it ?
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: hmm... Well I'm familiar with partitioning and all that but I don't want to whipe out the win 8 partition if it isn't recognized.
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  gotten where when i do buy a laptop. i buy a  new HD for it just for linux. ;)
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  then i clone or put the original hd somewhere safe. ;)
<nuxninja> NO ixio2 download for APU .....check website correctly it will guide you
<qasim> nuxninja, im using standard xubuntu 12.10 graphics, though my graphics card is nvedia ge force 6400 but im not using its driver
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I see.
<codephobic> ClientAlive, I find that if grub doesn't locate an OS at install time, I can still work it either by using Windows bootloader or by updating grub using "apt-get install grub2; update-grub"
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  last laptop i had.. suprised me.. it had spots for 2 hds ;)
<ixio2> nuxninja "embedded graphics" ?
<dr_willis> it also weighed like 16 lbs.. ;)
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: mine does
<ClientAlive> dr_willis:  well I don't really want a non lts relase so I'd like to find a soln
<nuxninja> qasim download from nvidia.com graphics for linux
<codephobic> nuxninja, sadly that "rock-solid" is only good for previous Ubuntu versions
<nuxninja> codephobic correct\
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  try a gparted cd and see wht it says about the hd.
<qasim> nuxninja, unfortunately i id that too on my previous xubuntu OS but it dint resolve the problem
<prih> ciao
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  be sure you got restore media made for windows
<prih> !list
<ubottu> prih: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<qasim> did that**
<ClientAlive> can I somehow find out the measure of the existing partitions, tell this step in ubu to have me manually partition, then make it start the partitions after that measured distance?
<dr_willis> prih:  do you list every channel you join? WHy?
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: this sounds like a painfully long journey I'm in for
<ikonia> ClientAlive: please try to rephrase your question
<nuxninja> see howto install nvidia proprietary drivers on google search or askubuntu.com  ....you will have to install something like nvidia-swat.....check
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  ;)  and on a new windows laptop - i find their 'make restore disk' apps seem to take 3+ hrs to make a 3 dvd set....
<ixio2> man I dont get this.. of all the dropdowns the only one that sounds close to an APU is "embedded graphics", the  A8 has a AMD HD 5670.. this does not appear in the sub-menu after choosing embedded
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  i would see what gparted says about your windows 8 setup.  the LTS version may never get the  updated kernel for full support of new laptops.. they are getting rather complex these days. ;)
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: After selecting the option that lets me manually partition, I am seeing my existing partitions. I just want to be certain what I'm looking at before I go too far.
<qasim> nuxninja, no i mean i had successfully installed nvedea graphics card and i changed my graphics settings from xserver to nvedea but it dint resolve the problem
<qasim> installed nvedea graphics card driver*
<ixio2> perhaps the A8 is not classed as an APU ?
<nuxninja> ixio2 dekstop graphics-apu-follow ahead ;)
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  you may want to ask in #windows what the partions are for. MS  and vendors have been dong weird stuff with disk partions in recent years
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I see my efi partition and a partition it calls sda1 (which I think is where win 8 is).
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: good idea
<nuxninja> did you install something like swat qasim
<dr_willis> between the special boot partion windows likes now.. and the efi partions.. i barely know what they all do.
<qasim> im not sure
<qasim> i dont know  what that is
<ixio2> thanks nuxninja, depending on what page you access it from APU does or does not appear in the desktop list
<ixio2> but found it now
<nuxninja> it installs the proprietary drivers which disables the kernel driver .....then after that you have to install nvidia driver from site.....google search qasim
<ixio2> :)
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I can tell what 3 of the partitions are and it's expected it would be that (looks right). But there is a sda3 where it says "unknown" in the "used" column of the partition editor. 134 mb with no file format listed.
 * nuxninja  drags ixio2 by the collar and throws him out
<qasim> nuxninja, if you mean it helps installing the nvidea driver...then i did that i had to uninstall kernal driver i lost my display than i ran nvidea driver commands to install and set ...the driver was working properly
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  may be a special boot partion. would be my guess
<qasim> nuxninja, and it did disable the kernal(X server ) driver
<Jay2001> Hi all
<nuxninja> NO qasim no need to install ....there is no uninstall procedure
<nuxninja> sorry qasim i mean nothing to uninstall
<qasim> nuxninja, oh okay ..i better google what swat is
<codephobic> I've got another question as well. I setup some custom keyboard shortcut keys (WinKey+Ctrl + 0-9) and I want to be able to export/import the shortcuts ... where/how do I find them on the system?
<Jay2001> I has a question. I am having trouble getting Wi-Fi to work on a desktop. I have tried 2 adaptors (one USB, one PCI) with no luck and have upgraded the OS from 11.10 to 12.10 with still no success. Can anyone recomend a good PCI card I can go and buy that will just slot in, be detected and work with minimum (read 'no') effort.
<nuxninja> nvidia swat....or better 'how to install nvidia proprietary drivers on ubuntu' --google search qasim
<qasim> nuxninja, btw i mean i had to terminate the already running process when i said i uninstalled the kernal driver ..sorry
<precy> Fuck you ubuntu
<precy> :P
<qasim> nuxninja, olrite thanks let me google it
<dr_willis> Jay2001:  i tend to hit amazon.com and check their user reviews.. i picked up 3 differnt USB wifi dongles that work in ubuntu and linux with no hassles
<precy> awsome ubuntu
<precy> :D
<ixio2> you guys know what the pre-reqs are to install the AMD propiertry driver ?
<xrs> i havent been able to get the amd drivers working since 12.10
<Jay2001> dr_willis: The issue there is that the USB adaptor I tried was listed as working but the manufacturer had changed chipset without changing model number so it no longer worked even though reviews said it did.
<nuxninja> ixio2 from terminal : sudo  bash <amdccc 13.1...............>.xh
<ixio2> nuxninja: I did ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<nuxninja> Hallo DrManhattan how's the city doin?? :)
<ixio2> is this not the right file ?
<dr_willis> Jay2001:  seen that happen in the past with modems also.  of course i picked up 3-4 diffent usb dongles for under  $15 each. ;) one was $5 off amazon. so far they have all been plug and play on ubuntu. and even worked on some of my Linux based media players. an added bonus
<nuxninja> like i said above ixio2.....use bash
<ixio2> I thoguth I was using bash lol
<dr_willis> ixio2:  if the file is not executable you do  'bash foo.run'  perhaps
<ixio2> ok I did sudo bash ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run with the same result "Onoe or more tools required for instgallation cannot be found on the systme"
<dr_willis> ixio2:  or sh foo.run        or chmod +x foo.run   then ./foo.run
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<ixio2> I already chmod +x the file
<nuxninja> qasim are you there  i got site to install http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-driver-31014-on-ubuntu.html
<dr_willis> Nice.. it dosent say wht tools. ;)
<keelG> Alfa networks are cheap and uses drivers which work OOB iirc
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi come demone di posta che uso per ubuntu?
<nuxninja> which 32 bit or 64 bit ixio2
<ShapeShifter499> Vmware is looking for the kernel header files and I have then installed its just vmware can't find them, where do the kernel header files get installed to?
<ShapeShifter499> *them
<Ben64> Jay2001: www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=5338 or http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?p_id=8072
<cfhowlett> !it|cricido,
<ubottu> cricido,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cricido> i msorry
<nuxninja> ixio2 remove ./
<cricido> i have a question zimbra open souce  is free?
<nuxninja> hi dhruvasagar
<ShapeShifter499> I have ubuntu 12.10 64 bit installed
<nuxninja> ShapeShifter499 search for vmware patch for ubuntu for  correct installation
<Jay2001> Ben64: I'll keep that one in mind, thanks. A little irritating that the use UPS though since I am in the UK and I object to paying $32 to ship $25 in product!
<cfhowlett> cricido, seems to be free.  check www.zimbra.com
<cricido> ok
<cfhowlett> cricido, http://zimbraopensource.com/
<cricido> :)
<ixio2> nuxninja same result with or without the ./
<nuxninja> what error ixio2
<minas> hi. At the top bar of my screen, some small rectangles appear and disappear rapidly: http://i46.tinypic.com/2zokh2g.png  Any idea how this can be fixed?
<Ben64> Jay2001: oh uk
<ixio2> nuxninja: its ok linux-headers is a dependency installed that and now its working
<nuxninja> see ixio2 its all weeny problems
<ixio2> theres no readme, no FAQ.. its pretty bad
<nuxninja> Nvidia is worse ixio2
<ixio2> with nvidia I just had to open the "propietry drivers" dialogue and tell it yeah ok I accept
<ixio2> and it worked
<nuxninja> no ixio2 that's for older drivers ....newer ones it hell
<ShapeShifter499> nuxninja: what does the patch fix?  The issue where vmware can't find the kernel header files?
<ixio2> oh.. been a while since I used nvidia
<nuxninja> then ShapeShifter499 install kernel-headers ....i had problem with workstation 9 and got fixed by vmware-patch
<ShapeShifter499> I have them installed I just need to point vmware to their location which I don't know
<nuxninja> ok
<ShapeShifter499> Goes back to my original question, where are the kernel header files installed to?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: /usr/share normally
<smartypants2013> hi, can anyone recommend a good tool for monitoring web server bandwidth/traffic
<Shine1> a
<keelG> smartypants2013: I guess you could use something like nagios - or are you after something textbased? In that case Smokeping and iPerf might be what you are looking for
<keelG> smartypants2013: however iperf and smokeping are more tools for measuring the network
<Shine1> hei
<cfhowlett> Shine1, greetings
<Shine1> cfhowlett hi
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: thank you
<ShapeShifter499> Found the kernel headers
<dogears> How do I install the Nvidia driver on 12.10?
<martin___> !nvidia | dogears
<ubottu> dogears: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dogears> Thanks
<savita-bhabhi> dogears  http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-driver-31014-on-ubuntu.html
<Hyperiant> My power button does nothing when pressed, but powers down when I hold it; it seems that the system isn't receiving input from it
<Hyperiant> Rather, that Ubuntu isn't reading my presses
<fdf> Hi, there is any boot cd will auto increase  / ext4 none lvm  partition like Gparted just without user interference? (for vmware disk resize) thanks
<ClientAlive> So if I do a windows / ubuntu dial boot, what are some options for formatting storage partition?
<ClientAlive> ntfs sucks and windows won't read ext
<ClientAlive> what are my options?
<koegs> exFat or FAT32
<ClientAlive> koegs: never heard of exFat. is that something new? Some kinda lingo?
<savita-bhabhi> FAT32 works well
<koegs> FAT32 is limited to <4GB Files
<ClientAlive> can I use a samba share with ext filsystem and just connect the share in windblows
<ClientAlive> ?
<ClientAlive> linux matters, windoze is forced on my by my school
<Hyperiant> ClientAlive: Why don't you just partition part of the drive NTFS and the other ext?
<nuxninja> ClientAlive lucky me no school
<ClientAlive> Hyperiant: wasted space
<ClientAlive> nuxninja: ha ha
<nuxninja> try samba-swat
<ClientAlive> maybe I shoud be running windows in a vm (like someone else strongly suggested)
<ClientAlive> idk
<ClientAlive> then you have performance issue
<Hyperiant> ClientAlive: What is it that you want to accomplish?
<Guido1> Hello, i would like to ad a plugin to rhythembox, but i don't know how
<ClientAlive> well dual boot win 8/ ubuntu 12.04 and all storage space ext4 would be nice
<cfhowlett> Guido1, see #rhythmbox or projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/
<ClientAlive> but stupid windows will have to have some kind of storage eventually (probably sooner than later)
<Hyperiant> ClientAlive: Then it's not wasted space to partition the drive
<Guido1> cfhowlett: there seams no one to be online :-(
<makara> hi. I set some jobs to run later when CPU load was down. Now I just want them to run no matter what. What command?
<ClientAlive> I know, all my options suck
<ClientAlive> I have to think about this
<cfhowlett> !cron|makara,
<ubottu> makara,: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Guido1> ubottu: perhaps crone could help me too
<ubottu> Guido1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuxninja> Guido1 i dont use Rythmbox :P soree
<Guido1> ubottu: can i start a playlist with it a a specific time?
<ubottu> Guido1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hyperiant> How do you fix a power button not doing anything when pressed in 12.10?
<cfhowlett> Guido1, pretty sure there must be a way feed a playlist to rhythmbox via terminal.  Find that and configure cron accordingly
<makara> Hyperiant: sounds like a joke :)
<nuxninja> ROFLMFAO
<Hyperiant> makara: Holding the power button turns off the computer.  Pressing it is supposed to bring up a prompt.  It doesn't.
<ClientAlive> what is vnc like - performance wise?  (I could run a windows vm on my desktop, which has a lot more resources, and vnce into it - maybe)
<ClientAlive> *vnc*
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, if you only need occasional windows, consider installing a virtualbox
<Guido1> nuxninja: perhaps you can help me anyway as i have to untar the plugin and to put it into a special folder - gnome2/rhythembox/plugins but i don't know where to find it and how to untar it at the place. i found one place and there untar doesent work
<nuxninja> !ubotto  | vnc
<cfhowlett> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Hyperiant> makara: More accurately, I can turn off the laptop using the power button, but only because holding it down actually cuts power to the computer.  Ubuntu doesn't react at all when I press it.
<nuxninja> use nautilus Guido1
<nuxninja> nautilus
<ClientAlive> cfhowlett: This is the sutuation (occasional as you say). I would prefer not to run a vm on the lappy as it's resources are, well, not limited but 'more limited'
<ClientAlive> so I wonder what vnc is like since I've never used it. Does it lag?
<Hyperiant> ClientAlive: Again, what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<Hyperiant> ClientAlive: In terms of usability
<ClientAlive> I'm trying to determine the truly best option for my needs
<nuxninja> its lhi sooraj
<Hyperiant> ClientAlive: And what are your needs?
<nuxninja> hi sooraj
<ClientAlive> Hyperiant: yeah, Is it like native performance?
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, tunneling into another machine is always slower than running from that machine natively ...
<ClientAlive> I use linux (Ubuntu, specifically). My uni requires us to do some projects in a windows environment.
<Guido1> nuxninja: do you have any idea where the folder is located? (gnome2/rhythembox/plugins)
<Hyperiant> It would be slower than running it from a live CD and using persistence on a flash drive
<ClientAlive> cfhowlett: I see. Like nocieable? Like mouse pointers freezing and shit?
<prih> irc://irc.uragano.org/SunShiNe
<ClientAlive> I see
<nuxninja> no idea Guido1 .....
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, haven't used it enough to be able to say...
<smartypants2013> thanks keelG
<makara> Hyperiant, http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-power-options
<nuxninja> but Guido1 type in terminal: whereis rythmbox
<ClientAlive> alrighty then. I'll have to chew on this for a while
<ClientAlive> thx fellas
<Hyperiant> makara: I don't want an immediate shutdown from a button press, I want a prompt; it's the opposite problem that this guy is having
<Hyperiant> makara: Except in my case, Ubuntu isn't reading my power button presses at all
<pranav> how to prevent ubuntu from loading CD-Drivers ?
<nuxninja> pranav ??
<pranav> nuxninja: ok, how to disable cd rom in ubuntu ?
<nuxninja> unmount it
<nuxninja> umount /media/cdrom etc etc
<pranav> nuxninja: i've no cd-rom inserted
<nuxninja> so what reason for disabling cdrom ?? serves no purpose if no is present
<Nodgic> is there a way to access my Ubuntu partition from Windows?
<nuxninja> no cd is present
<KayAteChef> Nodgic: ext3 driver
<KayAteChef> for windows
<KayAteChef> googleetc
<Nodgic> aha
<Nodgic> thanks
<KayAteChef> probably better off usign a virtual machine and samba
<nuxninja> pranav if there is no cd then the drive is just in zombie state or even dead ....it wont conflict with anything
<martti> morning'
<pranav> nuxninja: mv  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/cdrom/cdrom.ko /root
<pranav> is it a decent solution ?
<nuxninja> why!!
<nuxninja> NO ways!!???
<nuxninja> cdrom driver never conflicts with anything unless you have 2 drives
<KayAteChef> why are you even trying to nuke your cdrom drivers?
<pranav> whenever i wake my ubuntu from sleep state. it shakes the whole laptop with a 'glich' sound
<ClientAlive> I've made my decision. How big should an efi partition be for an ubuntu only system?
<Hyperiant> Meh, not much in the way of help :<
<nuxninja> ....?? hmmm
<hillary> i have a problem when i run 'sudo apt-get upgrade"
<iceroot> !details | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dogears> Can I delete the main user and then recreate a new admin user with the original name?
<nuxninja> then pranav can you remove the bay...it must be hot pluggable wit 2 screws
<hillary> the problem is "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<iceroot> dogears: why you want that?
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> hillary: please paste the full output
<iceroot> !paste | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bono> hillary: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<dogears> iceroot: Because i have problems with the home directory and a clean install hasnt fixed it.
<Hyperiant> Lubuntu channel is utterly and completely unresponsive but I still need help.  Anybody familiar with the distro?
<pranav> nuxninja: what ? u mean the hardware. no man i need an easy fix. something, that i could enable easily
<mac_12> hi to everyone
<iceroot> dogears: what kind of problem?
<makara> Hyperiant: install gconf-tools and run gconf-editor
<dogears> There are problems with missing icons and bad logins etc. Something bad is wrong for the past week and I have tried to rebuild with the original home dir. but the problem still is there
<makara> Hyperiant: you didn't look through the thread
<nuxninja> yes pranav i mean hardware.....then keep bay empty with no cd....problem solved .....the clicking sound is maybe from hdd or cd drive head moving
<hillary> Setting up install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2) ...
<hillary> /etc/environment: line 2: :/opt/mono-2.11/bin: No such file or directory
<hillary> dpkg: error processing install-info (--configure):
<hillary>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hillary> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<hillary>                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> hillary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hillary>  install-info
<iceroot> dogears: when you create a new user its working?
<makara> in gconf-editor navigate to org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power and set your default button-power action to interactive
<nuxninja> hi megha
<dogears> iceroot: Yes the new user I created was a standard user and all is working.
<trap24> nuxninja: yes its empty. i know that is the head just waking up to move or sth. but what can i do to fix it. it shakes. i need a smooth system :P
<zvacet> hillary: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trap24> never seen so in windows
<nuxninja> sorry no easy fix trap24
<iceroot> hillary: you are installing packages from the repo? because /opt/mono does not sound like something from the repos
<Hyperiant> makara: I'm running Lubuntu, though; will that still work in LXDE?
<nuxninja> remove bay only option trap24
<trap24> nuxninja: are you joking ?
<makara> Hyperiant: no harm in trying
<martti> w00t 3.8.0 ... I'm not used to have so recent stuff on this distro
<nuxninja> no trap24 if it is under warranty cant help you but no warranty its unmountable
<dogears> iceroot: The original admin user has the problems and I cant find the problems so I figure a clean user with the same name.
<iceroot> dogears: more important would be the same uid
<trap24> do we not have choice to load the drivers, i know cdrom is a very basic driver and loads using bios. but then again, we might have some ways to disable it for ubuntu session :D
<iceroot> dogears: unix systems are only working with UIDs, the username itself is not important
<nuxninja> trap24 from bios yes try there!!
<Coffeecoco> I have a question in relation to ulimit -n
 * washuu_de is away: Away
<martti> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> !away > washuu_de
<ubottu> washuu_de, please see my private message
<Coffeecoco> i guess i was preparing you all :P
<Coffeecoco> brace your self!
<dogears> iceroot: Does the user ID refer to the original admin user?
<trap24> nuxninja: i think i told you that. so, next time what would you do to disable a webcam or sth like that. usb or a hardware. you would unpin them ??
<martti> Coffeecoco: great. now I get bored.
<trap24> i don't want to move the driver file either
<nuxninja> trap24 your problem is of physical noise webcam has no RELATION whatsoever..
<Coffeecoco> I am aware of how a server / service is effected by ulimit -n and resources, I wish to know when you enable routing/forwarding, does the act of routing/forwarding have any effect with ulimit -n resources?
<martti> Coffeecoco: hmm, those stacks aren't associated with a user or process, so, no
<zykes->  /j amobil
<iceroot> dogears: you can for example move the .dirs to another place and relogin with your admin-user
<Coffeecoco> martti thanks i assume so much thank you for clearing that
<mac_12> does anyone have idea if "1265 hard disk sectors damaged" have effects on the speed of my UBUNTU 12.04
<mac_12> now it appears very slow
<Coffeecoco> I datre say that "NAT" would take up resources though
<Coffeecoco> dare*
<dogears> iceroot: All the hidden directories?
<hillary> i have pasted the output of sudo apt-get upgrade
<martti> Coffeecoco: network load balancing can be done, but just in other ways than with ulimit.
<iceroot> dogears: thats what i would do to see what the problem is and if it will fix the issue
<iceroot> dogears: then i would restore the important ones (mozilla, wine and so on)
<trap24> nuxninja: so, do you know hard fix ? (u said no easy fix except unpinning the drive from board )
<Coffeecoco> martti i guess i wasnt going too deep into load balancing, just basic network address translation, i have a feeling that NAT would take up resources, is that a bit more clear?
<dogears> iceroot: I will give it a go Thanks
<nuxninja> sorry cant help trap24.
<trap24> nuxninja: ok
<samir06> salut
<martti> Coffeecoco: depending on the traffic, you'd see a few % of kernel load... I don't think it'll matter, unless you're really in between the lines
<zvacet> hillary: where it is?
<Coffeecoco> fair call,
<donnie> Hello. I need a slight bit of assistance. I'm on Xubuntu. and when I type in sudo gedit nothing comes up. What can I replace gedit with?
<zvacet> hillary: your pastebin
<zvacet> donnie: leafpad
<samir06> Hello. I need a slight bit of assistance. I'm on Xubuntu. and when I type in sudo gedit nothing comes up. What can I replace gedit with?
<donnie> zvacet so it would be sudo leafpad then the command?
<dr_willis> donnie:  use gksudo for gui apps.. and see if gedit is installed. or install any of a dozen other text editors.. I perfer geany. ;)
<zvacet> donnie: yes,because leafpad is text editor in xfce
<martti> samir06: what about your question. are you the same guy as donnie
<dr_willis> samir06:  sudo apt-get install gedit    or i think xubuntu uses leafpad? im not sure
<dr_willis> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.18.1-3 (quantal), package size 106 kB, installed size 709 kB
<dr_willis> Hmm. leafpad is tiny
<martti> !xauthority
<martti> !xauth
<martti> the bot is not helpful.
<dr_willis> if you learn the factoids....
<dr_willis> !fish
<martti> how to retreive an url w/information about xauthority through the bot?
<donnie> Thank you. I'm doing a replacement in a file to make chrome faster :D
<donnie> and it worked
<dr_willis> there may not be any martti
 * washuu_de is away: AFK
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dogears> iceroot: Solved the problem. Thanks for your help.
<mac_12> \quit
<mac_12> \exit
<dr_willis> try a /
<martti> irc likes slashes...
<Noctifer> hi mh since my upgrade to 12.10 nautilus can't copy files to certain usb drives (permissions are granted) even if copying using the console works without problems
<Noctifer> am i missing some kind of package?
<jrib> Noctifer: have you restarted nautilus?
<dr_willis> so you can as a user  'cp filename /media/username/theflashdrive'  but  you cant just drag/drop a file into /media/username/theflashdrive ?
<martti> that usually depends on the mounting method, unless you're blindly trusting some kind of *kit. I don't know about that, never really used it.
<hillary> hillary@hillary-ESPRIMO-Mobile:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<hillary> [sudo] password for hillary:
<hillary> Reading package lists... Done
<hillary> Building dependency tree
<hillary> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> hillary: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hillary> The following packages have been kept back:
<Noctifer> for instance mkdir works without problems from console, creating folder using nautilus fails saying the device is write protected
<Noctifer> dr_willis: exactly
<dr_willis> hillary:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> Noctifer:  that is unusual. as a test. see if the guest account. or a newly made user has the same issue
<dr_willis> Noctifer:  these are vfat/ntfs filesystems on the flash drive correct?
<Noctifer> dr_willis: happens both with ext3 formatted and vendor formatted ones
<Noctifer> dr_willis: both worked just right before the upgrade
<dr_willis> Noctifer:  for ext3 you Must set the proper ownership.. but you  allready knowthat. :) since it worked befor...
<jrib> Noctifer: restart nautilus and see if the issue persists
<Noctifer> mh
<Noctifer> k
<Noctifer> reboot
<jrib> Noctifer: no.
<jrib> ...
<dr_willis> Yea. and if it does have issues.. test with other users.
<Noctifer> what "no" :D
<Noctifer> what "no" :D
<Noctifer> should i  reboot now or not?
<blkrdo> ubuntu wont shutdown what is happening ?
<dr_willis> no need to reboot.
<jrib> Noctifer: I mean don't reboot.  Just restart nautilus
<dr_willis> just log out/back in
<jrib> Noctifer: try this first: pkill -HUP nautilus
<dr_willis> i wonder if it could be mounted twice... with differnt permissions.
<jrib> there must be some bug in nautilus.  Someone had the same issue a while ago.  We debugged so much about permissions and mount options and it turned out nautilus just wasn't picking up the permissions until it was restarted for some reason.  Even hitting "reload" in nautilus wouldn't work
<blkrdo> ubuntu 11.10 wont shutdown from unity gui after upgrde...
<dr_willis> blkrdo:  if you logout to the login screen.. and shutdown from there. does it work?
<hillary> i have pasted the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hillary> "
<blkrdo> no..
<dr_willis> !pastebin | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> hillary: did you pastebin the output like ubottu said to?
<blkrdo> dr_willis: no
<dr_willis> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580533
<Noctifer> well works ....
<Noctifer> CRAP AND I FORMATTED THE STICK FOR NOTHING
<jrib> hillary: /etc/environment: line 2: :/opt/mono-2.11/bin: No such file or directory
<hillary> yes
<hillary> what do i do?
<Noctifer> well ... thanks ><
<jrib> Noctifer: there's some sort of weird bug in nautilus where it won't detect changes in permissions even when you press reload (you should try pressing reload in nautilus and verifying it isn't enough).  Probably a good idea to check for a bug in bugs.ubuntu.com and either watch it or create one if it doesn't exist
<jrib> gah
<dr_willis> !info install-info
<ubottu> install-info (source: texinfo): Manage installed documentation in info format. In component main, is standard. Version 4.13a.dfsg.1-10ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 50 kB, installed size 217 kB
<jrib> hillary: probably a good idea to take care of "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" too.
<jrib> hillary: what is your second line in /etc/environment?
<admin0> hi .. in ubuntu, where is the default iptables rules saved ? in which file ?
<alberto> ciao
<jrib> admin0: there are no default iptables rules afaik
<dr_willis> if you say !list im going to send you torrent files... ;)
<jrib> admin0: what do you want to accomplish?
<admin0> hmm... please ignore my question :)
<Ben64> dr_willis: you made him sad
<dr_willis> Ben64:  that was... amuseing..
<jrib> he didn't want dr_willis torrents
<dr_willis> and here i was looking for somthing from legaltorrents.org ;)
<hillary> i seem not to be getting it correct. how do i check the line
<Ben64> just send 12.04 torrent
<jrib> hillary: head /etc/environment
<admin0> apparently i mistook the iptables rules from one application and thought it was the default .
<dr_willis> Ben64:  nah.. a 6.06  torrent would be funnier
<Ben64> i've never understood the "ciao, !list" stuff
<TomyLaptop> it's a warez thing
<TomyLaptop> supposedly
<Ben64> No, I get !list. I was on irc 15 years ago too :)  I just don't get why Italy hasn't gotten the memo
<rax-> If I create a template from a VM with SSH key pair set up, when I launch the new VM from the template, will I be able to connect using the public key from the template vm?
<hillary> am defeated
<rax-> i.e. - create key pair, give a server the public key and verify it connects as expected. Create new VM from the machine that houses the private key and connect from the server containing the public key from the VM used for the template?
<rax-> I could just try it but I'm just hoping for a quick answer
<dr_willis> Ben64:  aparently they cant handle torrents..
<dr_willis> hillary:  a simple command like 'head /etc/enviroment' and looking at line 2 has you defeated?
<hillary> head: cannot open `/etc/enviroment' for reading: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> Ben64, no warty warthog torrent available?
<hb> woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh OMG OMG
<hb> a chat for UBUNTU
<hb> woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<hb> LOOK AT THIS
<cfhowlett> hb, stop
<FloodBot1> hb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hb> woah!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> hb:  what?  and now everyone has you on ignore
<Ben64> that was short lived
<hb> hey
<dr_willis> Hello
<dr_willis> be right back
<Coffeecoco> guys i have a little guide in front of me
<Coffeecoco> and there suggesting ubuntu 11.04
<Coffeecoco> think he means 12.4 ?
<cfhowlett> Coffeecoco, old guide ?
<Coffeecoco> err 12.04
<cfhowlett> Coffeecoco, 12.04 is latest Long Term Support version ...
<Coffeecoco> cfhowlett its one of them ones that " suppoted working tested on "
<Coffeecoco> my question is
<Coffeecoco> 11.04 is not valid
<pat__> Is there still a "One Fell Swoop" command for installing a lamp server? ^lamp-server or something like that.
<Coffeecoco> or exist ??
<Ben64> !lamp | pat__
<ubottu> pat__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ThinkT510> Coffeecoco: 11.04 is no longer supported
<Coffeecoco> can anyone confirm there was a realease of ubuntu that is 11.04 ?
<Coffeecoco> ^ that is my question
<ThinkT510> Coffeecoco: yes, there was, it is no longer supported
<Coffeecoco> ty
<Coffeecoco> i dont care if its supported
<pat__> Coffeecoco, wasn't that natty?
<ThinkT510> !11.04 | Coffeecoco
<ubottu> Coffeecoco: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Coffeecoco> dont give a hoot
<zooz> hi people
<zooz> how do I disable a service to start on boot?
<pat__> Ben64, Found one of them -- installing taskel then running it lets you do it quickly.  There was another though that I remember...
<pat__> zooz, what service?
<zooz> pat__, any, let's say a service called "foobar"
<MonkeyDust> zooz  is this useful http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> that upstart cookbook doc site is worth reading.. ;)
<pat__> zooz, what they said.  I waslooking for a GUI but I'm not familiar enough yet with unity.
<jrib> zooz: depends on whether the service's init script is an upstart script (resides in /etc/init) or is still an old-style sys-v init script (resides in /etc/init.d)
<dr_willis> ive seen no gui upstart manager tools
<dogears> I cant shutdown my 12.10 computer?
<dr_willis> dogears:  a rather common apci/powersaveing/bios/kernel quirk/bug sadly.
<MonkeyDust> dogears  what happens when you try and did it work before?
<dogears> What has changed from 12.04
<dr_willis> a new kernel for one thing dogears
<zooz> no, not GUI, I am talking about the server edition and let's say my service is an upstart service
<dr_willis> zooz:  and you want to do what exactly with it
<dogears> Monkeydust: it was perfect till I just did the last upgrade
<zooz> dr_willis, I want my 'foobar' service not to start on boot
<dr_willis> zooz:  upstart cookbook mentions 3 differnt ways to disable it...
<MonkeyDust> dogears  plenty reviews, here's one http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/ubuntu-12-10-review-linux-users-biggest-ever-super-test
<dr_willis> zooz:  easiest.. rename the foobar.conf to be foobar.dontrun in /etc/init/
<dogears> dr_willis: The latest was just installed
<Guido1> hello, is there a alarmcloc out there which can play a playlist or a rhythmbox plugin for that?
<jrib> zooz: using manual overrides as described in the cookbook is better imo since it still allows you to use upstart to manage the service later (like if you want to start it manually after boot)
<zooz> right, I see, I thought there was a command or something (ubuntu seems so immature when coming from real distributions like fedora or centos)
<zooz> yet I am amazed how many people use it
<MonkeyDust> zooz  please don't start
<zooz> I will not
<dr_willis> zooz:  wait till everyone changes to that systemd stuff... you will get totally stupified then
<zooz> dr_willis, I love systemd, been using it for some time now
<dr_willis> amazing thing about upstart.. its been in use for several realeases now.. and not a lot of people have even noticed the switch from sysv.
<dr_willis> but i imagine its days are numbered.
<zooz> dr_willis, is ubuntu going to switch to systemd?
<dr_willis> zooz:  the rumor mill says yes.. eventually..
<daze> :/
<zooz> ah, great
<daze> why is systemd good?
<dr_willis> dont hold your breath for it to be soon.
<zooz> sure
<dr_willis>  the init system is an amazingly complex topic daze  once you start getting into it.. upstart fixs some of the problems.. systemd fixs a lot of them also.. in a radically differnt way. ;)
<dr_willis> I barely understood half the reasons or issues with   init systems till i started reading up on the rather dry topic. ;)
<daze> yeah, I read somewhere that systemd is a betrayal of unix principles and such
<Noriandir>  hi. i'm having problems accessing my apache server through my external IP. I have it working for some time now and had no problems until today... =/
<zooz> dr_willis, could you answer another question for me please? I don't get the point of being interrupted when installing packages, for instance installing mysql prompts me to enter root password and such
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580753/
<dr_willis> zooz:  never really worried about it. ;)  package managament - another very complex topic. :)
<ThinkT510> zooz: using the package management should always prompt for your users password
<zooz> ThinkT510, I am not talking about sudo password
<MonkeyDust> that's called 'security'
<kiwi65745> I think what zooz means is the mysql password
<dr_willis> I thought all those questions got asked at the end of the package session,  where their c pkg config scripts were getting ran
<dr_willis> so its  a post-install question actually
<zooz> right dr_willis
<kiwi65745> even i've faced this issue. It asks for the password during the installation of any software using apt-get
<dr_willis> complex packages may need input.. thats just life.
<dr_willis> or else ya got to go back then redo that command to configure them afterwards.. (i forget the command)
<zooz> I have been using RPM-based packages for years and have never been prompted or interrupted during any package install
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  (ugh!) ;)
<zooz> I think there is a way to turn this off
<zooz> which is great
<dr_willis> so how do you set the myswl password then.
<kiwi65745> dr_willis why does mysql need authentication everytime i want to install ANOTHER software?
<dr_willis> mysql asks for the mysql Root users password on install i recall
<dogears> dr_willis: Do we wait for the fix? This was rebooting following the latest upgrade.
<kiwi65745> yes, and then it asks you to authenticate the same everytime you install something else. I've faced this on debian as well.
<lyda> dr_willis: debconf-set-selections is what you want to look at.
<lyda> debconf-set-selections << EOF
<lyda> mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server/root_password password $MYSQL_ROOT_PASSWORD
<lyda> mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server/root_password_again password $MYSQL_ROOT_PASSWORD
<lyda> EOF
<dr_willis> I dont really do mysql :) so  i doubt if i have it installed on any of my systems
<dogears> dr_willis: This was the latest upgrade.
<ClientAlive> earlier today someone gage me an aptitude command to install packages from a file. I lost it. Does anyone know what that is again?
<lyda> if you'd like to see what selections your packages currently use, debconf-get-selections
<dr_willis> dogears:  and the next kernel update might fix it.. check the bug reports perhaps.
<ClientAlive> *gave*
<dr_willis> !clone > ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive, please see my private message
<dr_willis> be carefull with aptitude. ;)
<dr_willis> theres other ways to install from a file list also.
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: that's it. thx
<MonkeyDust> ClientAlive  here's how I do it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580797/
<Noriandir> can anyone help me with my problem said above?
<ubuntu> ck sdsgdg
<MonkeyDust> Noriandir  it's easier if you simply repeated the question, in one line
<Noriandir> here it is: i'm having problems accessing my apache server through my external IP. I have it working for some time now and had no problems until today... =/
<MonkeyDust> Noriandir  ubuntu server? if yes: they have their own channel   #ubuntu-server
<damian_^> hi, i installed plasma active via software center but im only getting the kde plasma desktop, not the tablet version. what package do i need (maybe a dummy package) or do i need to add a ppa or something?
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: uhh. bash is telling me aptitude command not found. I looked and looked again and it is spelled right and in the correct case
<Noriandir> now i've realised that my ssh access is having problems too. so its accessing the external ip and not the apache server only
<Noriandir> MonkeyDust, no, its not ubuntu server
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  apti<tab>  perhaps.
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  i never use the command these days
<arcsky> where do i find correct  source to my apt/source.list ?  squeeze/sid
<ClientAlive> I see
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  you did install aptitude?
<iceroot> arcsky: #debian
<dr_willis> arcsky:  ubuntu dosent use squeeze/sid
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: shows me a list of possiblities. aptitude is not in the list
<ClientAlive> am I missing some things?
<iceroot> ClientAlive: dpkg -l aptitude
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  you did install aptitude?.... its NOT installed by default...
<arcsky> dr_willis: how can i see what i run ?
<iceroot> ClientAlive: what is the output
<iceroot> arcsky: cat /etc/issue
<dr_willis> !version | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ClientAlive> I didn't know I had to
<arcsky> dr_willis: Ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<ClientAlive> man this thing is fast as hell!
<dr_willis> arcsky:  may be time to upgrade
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<MonkeyDust> arcsky  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arcsky> do i must reboot after upgrade?
<damian_^> hi, i installed plasma active via software center but im only getting the kde plasma desktop, not the tablet version. what package do i need (maybe a dummy package) or do i need to add a ppa or something?
<dr_willis> a release upgrade-- will wnt a reboot yes
<mvk> i would like to change a launcher icon, (a program im running, and pinned to the unity launcher)
<iceroot> ClientAlive: you could also use "for a in $(< filename); do apt-get install "&a"; done
<MonkeyDust> arcsky  a fresh innstall is fastest, easiest and cleanest
<dr_willis> arcsky:  for that old a install.. a clean nstall may be a better idea
<mvk> where do i start, i googled my *** off, i cant find it!
<arcsky> its a server with good uptime
<arcsky> dont want to reboot :p
<iceroot> arcsky: a server?
<arcsky> yes
<arcsky> lab server
<dr_willis> mvk:  take an existing  .desktop file and copy it.. and change it
<dr_willis> mvk:  ie: copy gedit.desktop and  edit it how you want
<iceroot> arcsky: a server running 10.10 which is EOL and does not get a reboot to install the newest kernel-fixes and so on?
<iceroot> arcsky: i hope its not a public server
<captine> mvk have u tried "main menu".  not it seems to allow you to select an icon
<arcsky> ircnode0: public yes
<iceroot> arcsky: ......
<ClientAlive> iceroot: wow, I wish I understood bash script that well  :)
<iceroot> arcsky: please dont do something like that, its full of security issues
<arcsky> iceroot: ok can i do apt-get distupgrade ?
<iceroot> arcsky: please dont host public servers if you dont know what you are doing
<iceroot> arcsky: dist-upgrade is not installing a newer ubuntu version
<iceroot> !eol | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> arcsky: last link
<MonkeyDust> arcsky  upgrading from 10.10 would take forever, clean install is faster
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: its not faster
<mvk> capri, where can i find main menu?
<mvk> dr_willis, in what directory would that be?
<dr_willis> after my last upgrade from a .4 to a .10 took 5 hrs... i found clean installs faster. ;)
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: you have to backup, you have to see what packages are not anymore in 12.04, you have to reconfigure things (which is done by postinsts in the upgrade process) and so on
<dr_willis> mvk:  learn to use the 'locate' command
<ftruzzi> Hi, I want to install ubuntu, but for some reason BIOS is not booting from CD-ROM or USB, so I will make SYSLINUX to boot to the ubuntu ISO in my Download folder, there is any command to append to the boot process so that the ISO is copyed completely to RAM?
<dr_willis> mvk:  locate  filename
<iceroot> arcsky: but please do some reading about ubuntu or ask a unix-admin but please dont host public servers and say "i dont want to destroy my uptime with a reboot for security fixes"
<MonkeyDust> arcsky  upgrade or fresh install, a lot of work to be done
<iceroot> arcsky: that is the reason for open-spamrelays, warez-ftp server and so on
<arcsky> hehe of course its not hacked
<dr_willis> yea.. sure its not..
<arcsky> but will do a fresh install
<iceroot> arcsky: and you are sure because?
<iceroot> arcsky: i bet your system has this "debian ssl bug" and you did not create new ssl-certs
<iceroot> imo 10.10 was still affected by this bug
<ftruzzi> Hi, I want to install ubuntu, but for some reason BIOS is not booting from CD-ROM or USB, so I will make SYSLINUX to boot to the ubuntu ISO in my Download folder, there is any command to append to the boot process so that the ISO is copyed completely to RAM?
<ClientAlive> I think I need to make sure I have the repos installed that are on that other machine. What's that file location and the command to install a repo on the other machine?
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580931/
<qasim> hi... does anyone nuxninja?... he was here like 4 or 5 hours ago....
<Ben64> qasim: Jan 28 2013 03:45:23 *	nuxninja (~corenot@27.4.112.94) has left #ubuntu ("Ex-Chat")
<qasim> Ben64,  thx for informing... i just wanted to let him know the link that he gave worked..... i dont login here often but its a sort of obligation on me to tell the outcome...
<ThinkT510> !yay | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ben64> qasim: well thats not really the best way to install nvidia
<Ben64> but if it worked it worked
<qasim> Ben64,  i dont know but my boats are floating :P so yay
<Ben64> it might break during an upgrade
<qasim> actually i dint istall nvidea from there :P
<Ben64> you said you did
<qasim> i just installed xorg edgers :P
<ClientAlive> isn't there some file that shows what repositories are installed?
<qasim> Ben64, i said the link that he gave me worked
<Ben64> qasim: the link said to download and run a file
<Ben64> the file gets nvidia drivers from the website and runs it that way
<Ben64> ClientAlive: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<qasim> after adding the ppa i just updated it...it installed updates of 100 mbs and now its working
<Ben64> you didn't do the other steps?
<qasim> nopes
<ClientAlive> Ben64: yup. thx
<Ben64> qasim: and you're definitely using nvidia driver?
<qasim> no i think im still using xorg
<qasim> let me confirm
<ThinkT510> qasim: beware of upgrading that system in the future, ppas are notorious for package breakages
<Ben64> yeah not sure why someone would recommend that method
<Ben64> the normal ubuntu repository has nvidia 310 driver
<qasim> ThinkT510, thx for the heads up...i would keep in mind
<hillary> how do i locate " 1 not fully installed or remove" package in ubuntu 12.04
<qasim> Ben64,  actually i had installed the nvidea normal way but it dint work
<ThinkT510> hillary: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade?
<qasim> Ben64,  how to check if its x server or nvidea running currently on  my OS?
<Ben64> qasim: what is the output of "sudo lshw -c video | grep -i driver"
<qasim> let me check Ben64
<ThinkT510> qasim: if you have a gui then X server is running, nvidia is just the graphics driver
<qasim> okay
<ThinkT510> qasim: if you want to see what is in use lsmod will show you the kernel modules loaded
<qasim> Ben64,  configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<Ben64> then you're not using nvidia
<ThinkT510> qasim: then you are using the open source nouveau driver
<qasim> kool
<Ben64> you don't want to use nvidia?
<qasim> ThinkT510 and Ben64  i was right i dint install the nvidea actually;p
<ThinkT510> qasim: why did you install the edgers ppa then?
<qasim> nah Ben64  not at all
<Ben64> then why did you ask about it ...
<qasim> its beeeeeeeeeen so very hard for me to resolve this effing blu ray problem
<qasim> lolll
<ThinkT510> qasim: what does bluray have to do with xorg?
<lapdis> What is the easiest way to make a process keep running when I log out of the system?
<Ben64> lapdis: screen
<qasim> ThinkT510,  i was unable to play blue ray format videos properly
<hillary> sudo apt-get update is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581052/"
<qasim> nux asked me to install nvidea
<qasim> and he gave me the link
<qasim> from there i just installed xorg edgers
<qasim> and updated the system
<ThinkT510> qasim: and you are not running nvidia, you are running nouveau, so why are you using xorg-edgers if you don't plan on using nvidia?
<qasim> ThinkT510, i know i wont be making any sense but snce im using this linux..wonders happen
<qasim> lol
<ThinkT510> qasim: what was wrong with the previous xorg so that you needed xorg-edgers?
<hillary> sudo apt-get update is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581052/"
<qasim> videos were choppy
<qasim> and the frames were broken
<Eagleman> How can i find out my WAN ip address from the terminal?
<qasim> ThinkT510,  but now all sort of videos  are working properly
<ThinkT510> qasim: ok
<Ben64> Eagleman: you could query a server and have it report back to you
<ThinkT510> Eagleman: iwconfig
<qasim> im sorry i dont understand technical jargons much ThinkT510 .....but my issue is resolved
<hillary> for upgrade is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581080/
<qasim> ThinkT510, i am just here to tell the outcome maybe it would help you experts to help others
<dnjksand> hi
<MonkeyDust> hillary  and the outcome of sudo apt-get update ?
<keelG>  Eagleman: try this wget http://checkip.dyndns.org/ -q -O - |grep -Eo '\<[[:digit:]]{1,3}(\.[[:digit:]]{1,3}){3}\>'
<Eagleman> Wow thanks KeelG
<dnjksand> hello
<cfhowlett> dnjksand, greetigns
<dnjksand> have  you tired the new ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> dnjksand  yes, as this is the ubuntu channel
<hillary> for update is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581082/
<dnjksand> how do it work with amd ati gfx cards ?
<histo> !ati | dnjksand
<MonkeyDust> hillary  no, type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel
<ubottu> dnjksand: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dnjksand> are the amd gfx drivers still shit and nvidia the king ?
<hillary> sudo apt-get update|http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581082/
<histo> rlol you are just posting the same link
<hillary> sudo apt-get upgrade|http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581080/
<MonkeyDust> hillary  no, type "sudo apt-get update|pastebinit", without the quotes, and paste the url here in the channel
 * histo ohmy
<hillary> sudo apt-get update|pastebinit,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581082/
<hillary> it that ok?
<wasanzy> hello
<ikt> hey wasanzy
<wasanzy> am getting so many failed error when I run apt-get update :http://paste.scsys.co.uk/226124
<hillary>  sudo apt-get upgrade|pastebinit,http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581080/
<histo> hillary: No it's not okay
<wasanzy> I did apt-get update --fix-missing  but the problem not solved
<histo> hillary: in a terminal type in            sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<histo> hillary: then copy the link that it gives you and paste it here.
<ThinkT510> !who | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> wasanzy: what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> hillary  open a terminal and there you type "sudo apt-get update|pastebinit" -- you then get a URL -- paste that URL here
 * histo senses some trolling
<wasanzy> histo: buntu 10.10 \n \l
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: 10.10 is no longer supported
<hillary>  ok ok understood
<histo> wasanzy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> wasanzy: when 10.10 went end of life the repos went down.
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> but I think that is a bad thing
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: the support periods are clearly defined
<histo> !release | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<histo> wasanzy: So they should support ever version ever made?
<histo> wasanzy: sorry every version ever made?  That would be rather difficult
<histo> wasanzy: if you want longer term support stick to LTS releases like 10.04 or 12.04 etc...
<test4> hi guys
<test4> i have a problem with ubuntu on acer aspire laptop...
<histo> !details | test4
<ubottu> test4: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<test4> Keyboard buttons wont work unless i hold them down, when i press one time it only makes sound.
<wasanzy> so now I have to upgrade?
<histo> test4: Does this happen in every application?
<test4> histo terminal and keyboard settings test area.
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  yes
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, only if you want updates
<test4> and in menu i press buttons it makes sound..
<test4> so yes histo
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: a fresh install would be best
<histo> wasanzy: You don't have to do anything
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, the distro will continue to work but ...
<wasanzy> the problem first came when I was trying to install php: apt-get install php5
<wasanzy> is not really about update
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  newer version is adviced, but not requiered - you simply won't get any upates
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: then use a supported release
<histo> wasanzy: you can move your home to a sperate partition. And then just reinstall /  and all your settings and stuff would be saved
<test4> histo:  its my friends laptop he just showed me the problem.. i dno what has he done.. i hear it just happened.. is it possible something is physicaly wrong with the keyboard? or.. some butons
<histo> !seperatehome | wasanzy
<histo> !separatehome | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wasanzy> ok, thank you
<histo> test4: No because it's reading the key presses if it's playing sounds on press events
<histo> test4: xev might shed some light on what's going on
<hillary> ThinkT510, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1581229/
<_Rocky_> evince pdf typesetting is bad. some characters seem to touch others or overlap. the same pdf looks good when I open it in adobe reader on windows
<histo> _Rocky_: Try a different pdf reader in linux then
<MonkeyDust> !pdf | _Rocky_
<ubottu> _Rocky_: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<bogi-> _Rocky_,  maybe problem is in used fonts in document...
<histo> test4: or try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 and testing keyboard in cli.  Or you can boot in single user mode and check kb also. Maybe it's just a probelm with a setting in X.  If it still works in cli or su then I would start checking in his home .gconf or some settings files.
<histo> test4: You could create another user and confirm that it's only his user experiencing the issue.
<Mrokii> Does anybody know why I get the following error message in weechat (possibly in other apps as well, don't know): dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-6qIqQMHf2j:
<ThinkT510> hillary: wow, thats a lot of ppas
<Mrokii> Connection refused
<MonkeyDust> hillary  what ThinkT510 says: the PPAs are most probably the wrong-doers
<test4> histo
<test4> ctrl alt f1
<test4> it works there
<hillary> ThinkT510:  what do i do
<ThinkT510> hillary: get rid of them
<bogi-> Does somebody know to fix problems with pydoc -k(ubuntu 12.04) ???I got traceback error when search ?
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<test4> histo so how can i fix it?
<histo> test4: okay so now try and eliminate it being a setting. Create  new user and test i there.
<ThinkT510> hillary: i don't use ppas and discourage their use, they are likely the cause of 99% of all dependency issues
<wasanzy> is 11.04 forever supported?
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510, what you said
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: no
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, no ubuntu is supported forever
<cfhowlett> !lts|wasanzy,
<ubottu> wasanzy,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bogi-> cfhowlett, please dont troll
<hillary> ThinkT510: let me try follow your steps to remove them
<cfhowlett> bogi-, what are you talking about?
<ixio2> anyone with an AMD A8 APU know which audio output to use for HDMI ??
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: are you just afraid of using unity? you don't have to use unity, there are other choices
<bogi-> cfhowlett, ...abou supporting particular version till end of world
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, if you want to use an ubuntu with a long support window, install LTS only
<test4> histo login screen password i have to hold buttons down for them to work, so are you sure creating new user would maybe work`?
<bogi-> cfhowlett, :D
<wasanzy> ok, I have to approval from my boss to upgrade the server now
<histo> test4: no then it's a problem in X
<cfhowlett> bogi-, read the message.  I said NO distro is supported forever in direct response to that question.
<histo> test4: make sure he didn't do anything goofy in his /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bogi-> cfhowlett, blah...sry dude my bad
<cfhowlett> bogi-, np
<wasanzy> is 11.04 still in support? I want to upgrade to that version
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: no
<test4> histo im not sure hes computer skills are even near to the knowing about the conf files
<ThinkT510> !topic | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, 11.04 is no longer supported.  current LTS is 12.04
<wasanzy> which ok
<histo> test4: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  && sudo restart lightdb
<histo> test4: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  && sudo restart lightdm
<histo> sorry typo in first line
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, sorry, what?  I'd recommend LTS but that's just me.  I don't like upgrading every 6 months, and LTS now has 5 years of desktop and server support
<test4> histo i didnt do that yet but another user indeed works. and seems like i was on locked computer password before. so i could log in very nicely now..
<sara_ubuntu> hi boys one Q, my sda2 linux installation doesn't show in grub , plz help  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569356/        , grub-update doesn't help
<histo> wasanzy: I run LTS and don't jump every 6 months
<histo> wasanzy: I usually just jump LTS to LTS when .1 comes out
<histo> test4: Okay so then there is a setting issue for his user.
<test4> histo and how do i fix?
<mvk>  is there an app, or settings panel where i can manage my unity shortcuts/launcher shortcuts?
 * FlowRiser is away: Napping
<ThinkT510> mvk: just drag and drop what you want
<mvk> (copying and editing .desktop files a non reasonable solution to me..)
<wasanzy> ok, do you suggest I run "do-release-upgrade" or there is more to it?
<Guest85548> sorry to interupt, but how do i go about getting help?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: clean install a supported version
<histo> test4: How badly does he want his customizations that's he's made?
<sara_ubuntu>  histo can any1 guide me how to troubleshoot  : sda2 linux installation not show in grub , phttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1569356/  , grub-update doesn't help
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, clean install is your best option.
<sara_ubuntu>  histo can any1 guide me how to troubleshoot  : sda2 linux installation not show in grub , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569356/  , grub-update doesn't help
<test4> histo im sure he could do without it.. if theres no other simple way to fix it.
<histo> wasanzy: I would move your home to separate partition then do a clean install of /
<wasanzy> I only have ssh access to the server being hosted some where else
<_Rocky_> wasanzy: +1 for clean install after data backup. upgrade might cause problems
<histo> wasanzy: oh boy
<histo> wasanzy: Why haven't you updated it?
<Matt__> Running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS from USB and running installation and I keep getting stuck on "Where are you?" after it says it's finished copying files. The progress bar goes away and the cursor goes to the round loading one and it sticks here indefinately. Any solutions?
<histo> wasanzy: Also why are you running 10.10 on a server instead of 10.04 or 12.04?
<sara_ubuntu> Matt__ have u tried with "try without installing" does it work on ur hardware?
<antonio_> does anyone know how to install adobe air on 12.10?
<histo> !alternate | Matt__
<ubottu> Matt__: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<histo> Matt__: I would check your cd for errors
<wasanzy> histo: I don't manage that server and it was just now that I was ask to install php and mysql before I realized the version
<test4> so histo what shall i do?
<Matt__> It has worked before on the same USB install and I've also reinstalled on the USB. And yes, I've run it on the same PC just recently but i had to format. (Installing alongside Windows 7 btw but it doesn't want to work on any of my 3 HDDs)
<wasanzy> I don't know if it is a server version or desktop though, but it looks like there are some other applications on it
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: you should chastise whoever did manage that server
<wasanzy> ThinkT510: you are right, but right now I don't even knows who manages it may be my boss but well he only said, install php and mysql
<Guest29043> *** I'm trying to start fresh with Ubuntu, but don't know how to wipe HDD clean. Can someone help?
<Matt__> And I'm also on 'try without install', I have the install running in the background trying again but it stuck so I came here
<wasanzy> so what option do I have left?
<cfhowlett> Guest29043, just format the hdd when you install
<Guest29043> i installed it using the web sintaller
<Guest29043> i didnt see an option.. i missed it?
<cfhowlett> Guest29043, web installer?  in ubuntu?
<histo> test4: I don't know of a simple way perhaps someone else will?  But I would start ls -h  in his home and moving some of the .gnomexxxx directories to .gnomeback and .gconf etc...
<wasanzy> and how do I check if the machine is actually running ubuntu server version? command I mean
<_Rocky_> Guest29043: You will have an option called "Use entire hard disk" or something like that
<histo> test4: I would start with .gconf
<histo> wasanzy: uname -a
<wasanzy> oh right
<cfhowlett> Guest29043, you mean the wubi/windows installer?
<wasanzy> Linux accounts 2.6.35.4-rscloud #8 SMP Mon Sep 20 15:54:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest29043> yup
<wasanzy> I think is a cloud server
<Guest29043> so go back to windows and 'use entire disk'?
<cfhowlett> Guest29043, fyi, wubi is designed for testing ubuntu, not long term installation.  If you want windows and ubuntu, I'd urge you to consider virtualbox or dual booting.
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  lsb_release -sd <-- does it say "server" ?
<test4> histo i got it..near clock program was running where i can set universal access settings or something. dno what it is in english exactly.
<Guest29043> k, i have a portable drive, i can use that instead of a usb stick right?
<wasanzy> Ubuntu 10.10
<Matt__> Guest29043: You could install it to a USB drive and choose 'Erase everything and install' in the installation
<wasanzy> it didn't say server
<histo> test4: Oh yeah disability settings duh sorry I dind't htink of that.
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, yes but you'll have to be careful with configuration
<test4> histo there was an option about pressing key have to hold it long to accept the key or something.. system is not in english..
<histo> Guest29043: yes they are the same
<Guest29043> boom, thanks everyone
<test4> histo thanks for help anyways :)
<wasanzy> in this case what option do I have in terms of upgrading?
<histo> test4: np
<histo> wasanzy: Who is administering the server?
<butch128> I was (attempting) to install the latest Nvidia binary drivers.  Now logging into my machine as my main account (butch) just flickers and goes back to the original login screen.  Logging in as my Guest account works fine though.... Any idea what I can check?
<histo> wasanzy: locally
<wasanzy> I don't really know
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, again, clean install to a supported version is your best bet ...
<histo> wasanzy: okay well if you had to hard reset the system how would you accomplish that?
<keelG> butch128: have you checked syslog?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: then you need to find out and get physical access to it
<butch128> keelG - i will now, thanks
<wasanzy> what is the physical access for? I mean what is the person suppose to do? clean install?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: to clean install yes
<wasanzy> ok, let me discuss with my boss and see
<histo> wasanzy: That's your best option you can try to upgrade but it's going to break and you will lose connection anyways.
<histo> wasanzy: actually I don't even thing you can try to upgrade I belive 11.04 is EOL too let me check
<Matt__> So does anyone know why the Ubuntu 12.04.1 install keeps getting stuck after "Where are you?" and 'Almost done copying files' ?
<butch128> Jan 28 01:55:42 ubuntu-desktop gnome-session[3796]: WARNING: Session 'ubuntu' runnable check failed: Exited with code 1
<butch128> could that be it?
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, 11.04 is EOL.  You're options are quite limited ...
<histo> Matt__: yes I would check the USB for errors
<sara_ubuntu> can any1 guide me how to troubleshoot  : sda2 linux installation not show in grub , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569356/  , grub-update doesn't help
<histo> Matt__: can you hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console while it's stuck?
<histo> !grub2 | sara_ubuntu
<ubottu> sara_ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wasanzy> the server I learn is a cloud server at Rackspace
<Matt__> histo: Yes, I can use Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ThinkT510> sara_ubuntu: while it might not help you i just wanted to say you might need to consider upgrading your 10.04 install, desktop support runs out in april
<sara_ubuntu> thanks histo let me check
<histo> Matt__: hit ctrl+alt+f4
<wasanzy> so I guess you understand my situation now? at this point, I guess I only need to upgrade
<wasanzy> running a command
<nicestAdie> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO INCEST
<Matt__> histo: Ok
<sara_ubuntu> thanks ThinkT510 but i just want to be able to boot into it ... i just need some guidence how to add manually an os in grub2
<histo> Matt__: any errors there?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: that will be a royal headache
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, not like your system will spontaneously crash or anything but for any kind of support or to access updated features, yes an upgrade is required.
<C-S-B> Since setting up ipv6, my static ipv4 address keeps renewing to a different IP to static assignment in network manager
<Chilix> spa
<Matt__> histo: No, just 'Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS' and *Documentation
<Chilix> !Spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wasanzy> ThinkT510: yes I agree with you but I don't have any other option left
<histo> Matt__: ctrl+alt+F7 will get you back to GUI  can you use keyboard keys to navigate the options?
<wasanzy> cfhowlett: yes upgrade is what I want to do, what how to go about it is my question now, just ssh access to the server
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, take your time and access the resources at #ubuntu-server
<Matt__> histo: Ctrl+Alt+F1 says something about 'Asking for cache data failed' a few times
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, there is the PXE network install method but I have never done so can't advise
<wasanzy> what will "do-release-upgrade"  upgrade to at this time?
<iceroot> wasanzy: depending on your settings
<Matt__> histo: I'm using Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to GUI, and yes, I'm using my keyboard and mouse here, but on the install window, it's just the O loading cursor
<iceroot> wasanzy: nothing, to the next stable release, to the next lts-release
<iceroot> wasanzy: to the next lts is only working when you are on an older lts
<_Rocky_> wasanzy: Can you create a new empty partition?
<histo> Matt__: did you select a timezone?
<wasanzy> iceroot: what settings do I need? and where do I set it?
<_Rocky_> wasanzy: If you can, you can do a fresh install on that partition, configure all your programs and boot into that
<wasanzy> _Rocky_: No
<hillary_> ThinkT510: how do i locate the ppa
<Matt__> histo: It gets stuck right after selecting a time zone. The loading bar at the bottom goes away after 'Almost done copying files' and it gets stuck indefinately
<Matt__> histo:I've left it there for hours and no progress
<ThinkT510> hillary_: i don't use ppas so i can't help you sorry
<wasanzy> _Rocky_: I can't create partition, what I only want right now is to be able to install mysql and php for them
<MonkeyDust> hillary_  system settings, sources, other software
<antonio_> does anyone know how to install adobe air on 12.10?
<hillary_> MonkeyDust: ok let me try
<lapdis> what is the best text-editor to use in a terminal if I am more used to notepad than vim?
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, can I suggest something?  download the LTS 12.04, create a boot USB, reboot and go into the USB and figure out your stuff.  Then duplicate your configs and install on your actual machine
<ThinkT510> cfhowlett: its a rackspace cloud server
<histo> Matt__: Well what is the caching error?  Also maybe look around /tmp for an install log. I'm not sure where they are saving it now.
<cfhowlett> ThinkT510, errr, disregard my suggestions
<wasanzy> ok
<_Rocky_> lapdis: I suggest emacs. small learning curve involved but it pays off really well.
<wasanzy> this is really killing my brain
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, it's solvable, man.  Just not easy.
<wasanzy> cfhowlett: ok, but I don't know what settings I need before running the command : do-release-upgrade
<wasanzy> and lsb_release -sd didn't see it is a server version too
<Matt__> histo: I'm not sure, it just says that followed by 'assuming drive cache: Write through'
<wasanzy> didn't say I mean
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<_Rocky_> lapdis: infact, I am chatting with you through emacs :)
<histo> Matt__: I would look for an install log. Or ask here.  What version of ubuntu are you installing by the way?
<antonio_> does anyone know how to install adobe air on 12.10?
<hillary_> MonkeyDust: After removing all the ppa i run update?
<wasanzy> any more suggestion?
<lapdis> :O
<Matt__> histo: 12.04.1 LTS, and how do I find an insall log?
<histo> Matt__: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/ch06s01.html
<daniel_mum> @
<ThinkT510> lapdis: nano is a simple terminal text-editor
<MonkeyDust> hillary_  update and reboot to make sure
<Matt__> histo: Oh sorry, it's 12.04.1 LTS x64
<histo> Matt__: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/graphical.html
<hillary_> MonkeyDust: ok Thanks will inform you the results
<wasanzy> Eeeesh, do-release-upgrade is not even installed on the machine
<_Rocky_> antonio_: download air installer .bin from adobe website and run it as super user
<antonio_> _Rocky_: its a 32 bit version..I'm on 64
<wasanzy> hello apt-get upgrade on upgraded some of the software but not the OS
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, upgrade is not release-update
<wasanzy> help me then because am lost
<histo> wasanzy: You can't upgrade the software they repos you are trying to upgrade from are no longer online.
<histo> wasanzy: hence it's end of life
<wasanzy> I though do-release-upgrade should have come with the distro by default but is not
<Pici> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> Pici: we've tried explaining that already
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy   start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> histo: ah
<Pici> histo: just passing through ;)
<histo> ahh
<cfhowlett> wasanzy, trying to send you a cheat sheet ...
<histo> wasanzy: we've all offered numerous suggestions on how to solve your problem. Please stop asking
<wasanzy> histo: I understand but the problem is not solved
<mrrrr> hello :)
<mrrrr> i wonder how i can block/turn off the wifi hardware
<histo> wasanzy: Yes because you refuse to accept the truth.
<histo> wasanzy: YOU CAN"T UPGRADE FROM 10.10
<histo> mrrrr: is this on a laptop?
<mrrrr> yes
<aim__> hai
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  you'll have to do a fresh install, or tell the maintainer to do it
<mrrrr> fn+f2 isnt working
<histo> mrrrr: look around for a hardware switch or function key combination. Most laptops have them. is one way
<histo> mrrrr: look in your bios to disable it.  Or you can blacklist the driver it's using.
<mrrrr> histo: no switches, and function key aint working
<mrrrr> k will look in bios brb
<domie> what about rfkill
<histo> domie: there are many ways of doing it.
<zse> czesc wszustkim
<cfhowlett> zse, english???
<kostkon> !pl | zse
<ubottu> zse: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<arooni-mobile> i have a thinkpad t420; i want to charge my usb devices when ubuntu is in susspend mode.  ubuntu versoin 12.10. ..... ideas?
<mrrrr> hey i turned it off in bios so now i cant find it in the tray, the light is still on tho
<histo> mrrrr: rfkill
<mrrrr> k
<wor> ej goście
<Pici> !pl | wor
<ubottu> wor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wor> napewno !!
<hillary> MonkeyDust: i have reboot and now saying update available 2.4mb
<wasanzy> histo: ok thank you
<wasanzy> but why can't I upgrade from 10.10?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: because it is eol, the repos were repurposed
<xkernel> does gnome-panel uses GTk3 ?
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  because it's no LTS and the version following 10.10 is also no longer available
<wasanzy> ok
<Pici> Technically you should be able to use old-releases, but you're not going to have a good time doing that
<nicestAdie> WOOOOOOOOOOOO INCEST
<MonkeyDust> nicestAdie  are you a bot?
<Gadget> Good Morning! Is anyone home?
<wor> hi
<_Rocky_> yup Gadget and wor, what bothers you?
<Gadget> Morning wor. I have the strangest graphical issue on my  dell 630 laptop with 12.10
<nicestAdie> >:/
<wor> not good
<Gadget> The "Dash home" button causes a graphical error jacking up the entire screen.
<Gadget> It only seems to happen when I click that button but everything else works right as rain. Has anyone else heard about anything regarding this?
<wor> not good
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | Gadget
<ubottu> Gadget: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<stef1a> I'm wondering why lines 18 and 19 here don't result in the word "test" being echo'd over and over again, and what the proper syntax is for setting the string of a return value of a function to an array cell: http://pastebin.com/x2Fx2weK
<ThinkT510> stef1a: might get a better response in #bash
<stef1a> ThinkT510: thanks; will head over there.
<HowdyDoody> I am trying to modify a desktop icon to also add an environment variable before executing the program to call.  It seems to ignore the env settting.  Do I have some bad syntax here ?  -->Exec=/usr/bin/env PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/virtualbox/:/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/ gksudo python "/opt/GNS3/gns3"
<Gadget> Have to drive my wife to work. I'll post a SS when i get back. Thanks!
<Matt__> histo: You still here?
<ubuntu_demon> hey. I have a problem with an upgrade to ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntu_demon> I pressed alt-tab during the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. Now I see my background but nothing else.  When I left for work this morning my disk was still working so I left it on.
<intr0x80> I'm trying to get Grub2 to send its input/output to a serial port.  Does anyone have experience with this?  I have set GRUB_TERMINAL="serial" and have GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND="serial..." in /etc/default/grub, but it still does not work. Any ideas?
<ubuntu_demon> Is there a way to get the focus back to the upgrade process ?  I am able to go to a ctrl-alt-f1 and type commands.  I would rather not do a reboot.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_demon  try alt-tab agzin
<MonkeyDust> again*
<wor> uhjuhhjuhuj
<ubuntu_demon> MonkeyDust should alt-tab work in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wor> fuck me now
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_demon  go ahead and try
<ubuntu_demon> I will when I get back home tonight\
<ubuntu_demon> i made this thread to describe my problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2109628
<wor> dobrze
<ubuntu_demon> I found multiple people who have had the same problem
<Matt__> yes, Alt+Tab works in 12.04
<mrrrr> u guys know a good way to check for activity on my network
<ActionParsnip> mrrrr: ntop
<ActionParsnip> mrrrr: or wireshark
<ubuntu_demon> Would there be any other way to get back to the upgrade window if alt-tab doesnt work ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: drag the others out of the way, maybe.
<mrrrr> action ty
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: if you hold ALT, you can drag from any point on the application windows
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: I don't see any other windows. I only see my empty background. no butons/files/icons or whatever
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: so the installer window has vanished?
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: everything has vanished
<dr_willis> sounds like it krashed
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: is this in an installed OS?
<Matt__> http://imagebin.org/244534 Does anyone know how to fix this freeze-up in 12.04.1 LTS x64 installation?
<beowulf2> any good games out their for linux? i'm looking for something simple and addictive, like a small racing game or something like Worms (PC)
<ActionParsnip> beowulf2: super tux kart
<ActionParsnip> beowulf2: urban terror
<thomas____> Can anybody help me please?
<ActionParsnip> beowulf2: frozen bubble
<thomas____> I'm running a GTX 660 Ti and can't get it to work
<ActionParsnip> beowulf2: there is a worms clone with hedgehogs and penguins, i forget its name
<thomas____> I have already tried downloading from other ppas (x-edgers and x-swat)
<ThinkT510> beowulf2: warmux or hedgewars
<thomas____> jockey isn't working either
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: does your CPU use sandy or ivy bridge?
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: this is during an upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 to Ubuntu 12.04 using the graphical update manager tool
<thomas____> AMD Phenom
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: tried:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; sudo nvidia-xconfig    then rebooting?
<thomas____> tried that a million times
<thomas____> with different nvidia-currents installed
<thomas____> nvidia-xconfig doesn't give an error tho
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: have you read through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: I have descibed the entire situation here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12478410
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: if you reboot, does it help?
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: I don't want to reboot ... it's in the middle of upgrading
<danman1453> i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 yesterday, I cant access my network share (access denied), and it wont load to the gui. It starts, but then backs out to a boot screen with something about a battery check?
<danman1453> can i get some help with this?
<dr_willis> danman1453:  thats proberly just the last message befor it fails..  not a clue as to why its failinbg
<thomas____> http://pastebin.com/GX0FRw2u
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: if there is absolutely no way to get back to my upgrade window I will go to control+alt+f1 and try to finish the upgrade manually before rebooting
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: not sure dude, I always clean install so have no idea about upgrade issues
<dr_willis> danman1453:  login to the console if you can . test with startx - see if it loads
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: could run ccsm (I assume you are using compiz) and enable the ring switcher, may help#
<danman1453> if i ctrl-alt-f1, i can login and start startx
<danman1453> startx loads fine.
<danman1453> sorta.... a lot of my options seem to have changed.
<danman1453> My load time to access /meda/FreeAgent\ Drive has gone WAY up
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: but you do know about unity key combinations ... unity is new for me ... I have always used Ubuntu 10.04 and Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_demon: know about...in what way?
<thomas____> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<thomas____> Linux Wiedijk-Ubuntu 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<danman1453> dr_willis, as a side note, if i access another network share hosted on that pc, a folder on the main hd, i can access it fine.
<ubuntu_demon> ActionParsnip: maybe you know some keycombinations which might get me my window back :)\
<ubuntu_demon> :)
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: did you try with an xorg.conf file. Seems the monitor probing is failing '(WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
<danman1453> just not the external hd
<danman1453> I can pastebin my bootlog if it would help dr_willis
<thomas____> ActionParsnip: And how can I make one
<thomas____> using nvidia-xconfig?
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: sudo nvidia-xconfig     makes one
<thomas____> I ran that already a thousand times
<dr_willis> then you should have a thousand of them ;)
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: you can then run:  gksudo nvidia-settings    and set the res and refresh to something
<thomas____> nvidia-settings says I(m not using the nvidia driver
<danman1453> dr_willis, I also discovered I cant change permissions as sudo for my external usb hd.
<thomas____> ActionParsnip: any more ideas?
<danman1453> using chmod a+wxr /media/FreeAgent\ Drive, it appears to finish, but there are no changes
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: i can give you mine, it may help. when the driver gets loaded, you can start tweaking
<dagerik> dan: -a is nit all
<thomas____> ActionParsnip: yo
<thomas____> toops
<thomas____> oops
<thomas____> goddamn
<thomas____> I meant: ActionParsnip: you can always try
<ActionParsnip> thomas____: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/xorg.conf
<thomas____> hmm
<thomas____> 'nvidia' isn't even mentioned
<dr_willis> danman1453:  what filesystgem is it?
<jhutchins_wk> .
<danman1453> ntfs i think.
<danman1453> its a 1.5tb drive
<dr_willis> danman1453:   you dont chown/chmod ntfs/cfat
<dr_willis> cfat
<danman1453> ok?
<danman1453> is the ntfs access broken after my upgrade?
<dr_willis> see if root user can access it and write to it
<dr_willis> or mount it by hand with the ntfs-3g command
<danman1453> i can cd into it with no problems from ssh as su
<jhutchins_wk> danman1453: You set the permissions in the fstab entry that defines the mount.
<Gadget> Test
<ThinkT510> !test | Gadget
<ubottu> Gadget: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<danman1453> i just checked, i can make new directories on it too.
<danman1453> fstab?
<ThinkT510> !fstab | danman1453
<ubottu> danman1453: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> so its mounted and working. ;)
 * dr_willis frogets what the original problem was..
<danman1453> as superuser, yes
<danman1453> there is no entry for it in /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> its automounted by the fuse/udev stuff.
<danman1453> ok
<danman1453> so why are the permissions screwed after the update?
<danman1453> does it have something to do with the broken boot sequence?
<Gadget> Good Morning. I was here earlier and I was having a graphical issue whenever I click the "dash home" button on the upper right hand corner of my desktop. I've uploaded a screenshot here: http://postimage.org/image/4t3jo6cnb/ would anyone know why this might be happening?
<Gadget> I googled it earlier and tried to find a solution but didn't come up with any answers. I'm running 32bit 12.10 fully updated.
<Gadget> On a fresh install on a Dell Latitude D630
<Gadget> Otherwise all system operations are performing correctly- only when i click that button do i receive a graphical issue.
<sgtkilljoy> Gadget: vid card? drivers installed?
<Gadget> Under driver it says "unknown" should i go to the Dell website and download the latest drivers for the laptop?
<danman1453> dr_willis, ok, i have determined it is in fact ntfs using blkid. I am looking over the fstab page you posted to add it to the fstab options.
<sgtkilljoy> Gadget: no, my i pm u?
<sgtkilljoy> may*
<danman1453> The fstab page says that external "flash" drive are usually mounted by gnome
<Gadget> Sure! Thanks for the help.
<danman1453> but can be mounted in fstab
<Gadget> How do i make my text red?
<Gadget> Sorry- never use IRC.
<iceroot> danman1453: what "gnome" is doinig (its not gnome) is mounting the device when the user is loggeg in and the device is only mounted for that user
<iceroot> danman1453: with fstab you are mounting something at boot for everyone and dont need a graphical login first
<iceroot> Gadget: there is no reason to use colored text here
<danman1453> dr_willis, do i have to reboot to reload the fstab entries?
<danman1453> also, what is the -3g tag on ntfs-3g do?
<mrrrr> good firewall for linux?
<iceroot> mrrrr: iptables
<iceroot> !ufw | mrrrr
<ubottu> mrrrr: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<iceroot> danman1453: Third Generation Read/Write NTFS Driver
<iceroot> danman1453: also see "man ntfs-3g"
<danman1453> ok
<danman1453> hang on..... its rebooting.
<Guest23204> anyone on who can help me,i have a prob with the amd fglrx drivers
<Guest23204> can't seem to install it
<Guest23204> apt-get can't find it
<danman1453> fyi, the server is headless in the basement.
<iceroot> !ati | Guest23204
<ubottu> Guest23204: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<danman1453> so, most of what i do is over ssh
<nibbler> ...if i only had ONE problem with my ati... >:-(
<nibbler> anyway - ssh -R, how can i make the tunnel bind to 0.0.0.0 or any public IP instead of lo/127.0.0.1 on the target server of the ssh connection?
<Guest23204> can anyone tell me is there a channel only for graphic probs
<Guest23204> ?
<luvs-lightw8> Guest23204: Have you looked for "Additional Drivers" ?
<Ginger26> nope
<tqrst> has anyone else had issues with the dropbox daemon silently dying for no apparent reason? "dropbox start" gets it back up for a while, but this sometimes results in data loss because of sync issues.
<Guest23204> yep
<MonkeyDust> Guest23204  it's faster to just ask here and wait
<Guest23204> something is not right with the linux itself
<Guest23204> can't even find hal for some reason
<luvs-lightw8> what're you looking for hal for?
<MonkeyDust> !hal | Guest23204
<ubottu> Guest23204: hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<iceroot> Guest23204: hal is not used anymore
<ThinkT510> Guest23204: hal has been depreciated for years
<martti> what, seriously that thing is still around?
<Guest23204> i mean the HArdware Manager
<iceroot> Guest23204: GNU/Linux is using udev now
<BluesKaj> tqrst, do you have dropboxd script setup in startup settings ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest23204  better start from the beginning, what have you tried and what went wrong?
<tqrst> BluesKaj: no, but I've had the daemon die while still logged in
<Guest23204> Ok so i tried to get the fglrx drivers for my Ati Radeon HD 5750
<tqrst> BluesKaj: annoyingly enough, there doesn't seem to be any logs anywhere
<Guest23204> but it failed
<Guest23204> can't find them
<Guest23204> so i downloaded them manually from ubuntus site
<Guest23204> from the how to
<Guest23204> failed again,says it can't find the driver
<MonkeyDust> Guest23204  don't hit enter too often, keep it in one line
<ry|an> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<martti> unelievable people still do that...
<Guest23204> sorry,getting carried away a bit,anyway i tried with the software sources
<martti> Guest23204: what software sources, what error message, what driver did you put where?
<sgtkilljoy> Guest22700: ur card is no longer surrported by fglrx
<martti> hmm, interesting. watching you handle this could help me with a similar problem.
<Guest23204> it can see my graphic card,and i selected the fglrx driver,so it says 1 proprietary driver in use
<danman1453> dr_willis, boot sequence still fails after battery check. i suspect it is graphics related... I changed video cards for just that reason for 11.04
<danman1453> is there an error log somewhere i can see to check what is failing where?
<joseneto> My microsoft Lifecam is not working in any video chat aplications like skype or even cheese
<Guest23204> but when i go to details,it still says unknown driver in graphics,and my graphic card would not work
<MonkeyDust> !webcam > joseneto
<ubottu> joseneto, please see my private message
<joseneto> ubottu, how do i do that ?
<ubottu> joseneto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jtate> I'm trying to build pytest for precise.  I've branched it locally, and run uupdate to bump the version to the latest 2.3.4 (from 2.3.2), but bzr doesn't know about the directory created by uupdate, so refuses to builddeb.  What's the step that I'm missing?
<jackinacker> Thank you for helping! Updating the graphical drivers is exactly what I neeeded.
<jackinacker> Now working as intended.
<Guest23204> ok i will restart the pc,i might have done something right after all,see ya in a minute :D
<erle-> why is middle mouse button pasting again?
<erle-> how do i stop it from that?
<erle-> it wasnt a while ago
<erle-> ubuntu 12.10 here
<ThinkT510> erle-: that is a xorg feature, anything you highlight gets pasted on middle-click
<danman1453> where are the start on login scripts located?
<erle-> ThinkT510, i know, but ubuntu had it deactivated in previous versions
<parvesh-babu> hi
<zykotick9> erle-: i think you must be mistaken.  i don't think ubuntu would disable Xorg's paste...
<ThinkT510> zykotick9 +1
<martti> erle-: try gpointing-device-settings maybe
<joseneto> My microsoft Lifecam is not working in any video chat aplications like skype or even cheese
<Tera_Giga_MegS> I tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit, but when I get to this
<Tera_Giga_MegS> and hit forward I get taken to a prompt where it says "No root file system is defined." I don't even get to any part about partitioning, and there is nothing for me to choose or select from
<joseneto> My microsoft Lifecam is not working in any video chat aplications like skype or even cheese
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | joseneto
<ubottu> joseneto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<martti> joseneto: do something about it.
<joseneto> im trying but i dont know what to do
<PokemonAcer> hello
<Tera_Giga_MegS> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135705/no-root-file-system-is-defined-error-during-installation  got my answer thanks
<APEMAYA_> ciao
<APEMAYA_> !list
<ubottu> APEMAYA_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> tqrst, Alt+F2 then gnome-session-properties , see if the dropboxd  ( daemon ) is in the list
<joseneto> martti: what can i do to solve the problem
<tqrst> BluesKaj: yep
<martti> joseneto: type lsusb, if it's connected on usb... then try finding out the necessary steps if it's listed
<PokemonAcer> Hey, did you know that if you use wubi from the discs you can send of for, you CANNOT install it with windows
<BluesKaj> tqrst, do you have the icon in your panel at startup? and if so is there no indicator when it disconnects ?
<PokemonAcer> You have to download the wubi installer from ubuntu.com
<tqrst> BluesKaj: there's a gray dropbox icon in the panel, which I've never seen in any other colour than plain gray
<|nv|s|b|e> lol, using wubi is like towing a mack truck with a volkswagon
<FlowRiser> !hi
<joseneto> martti: tis the output Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<joseneto> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<joseneto> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<joseneto> Bus 001 Device 020: ID 045e:0772 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam Studio
<joseneto> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 192f:0616 Avago Technologies, Pte.
<FloodBot1> joseneto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlowRiser> hi
<joseneto> sorry
<tqrst> BluesKaj: and "startup" is a bit of a weird concept to me, as I rarely if ever log out
<martti> joseneto: do you see it?
<PokemonAcer> I actually  have 3 Ubuntu CD's I got for free
<joseneto> yes
<joseneto> marttu yes
<martti> I guess it has device id 20 because you kept connecting and disconnecting it. smart idea.
<joseneto> martti: but i dont know what to do from there
<PokemonAcer> wait, I just looked at Ubuntu Server download, It actually sais that 12.04 will be supported longer than 12.10 WTF???
<escott> !lts | PokemonAcer
<ubottu> PokemonAcer: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<martti> joseneto: https://www.google.ch/search?q=045e%3A0772+cam+driver+on+linux "appears to work"
<BluesKaj> tqrst, hmm, that's wrong , run , dropbox status..  in the terminal
<tqrst> BluesKaj: says it's running
<tqrst> BluesKaj: (well, "Idle", but syncing works etc)
<MonkeyDust> PokemonAcer  and mind your language
<PokemonAcer> Sorry
<craigbass1976> I don't know what the proper term is, may ungroup.  Is there a way to ungroup windows so that I can alt+tab quickly through multiple instances of the same app ?
<PokemonAcer> But, for example when the new Ubuntu Comes out, 12.10 will be a LTS?
<BluesKaj> tqrst, dropbox start ..what happens ?
<MonkeyDust> PokemonAcer  no, 14.04 will be the next LTS
<tqrst> BluesKaj: "To link this computer to a dropbox account, visit the following url:"
<PokemonAcer> Aaah
<PokemonAcer> akso, about my language, ill do stars next time
<tqrst> BluesKaj: "dropbox stop" gives "Dropbox daemon stopped", then if I start again, I get "Starting dropbox...done!"
<BluesKaj> tq did you go thru the link process/wizard after installing dropbox
<BluesKaj> tqrst, ^
<tqrst> BluesKaj: yes
<tqrst> and dropbox *is* running
<tqrst> it just dies once in a while
<tqrst> everything else works fine
<BluesKaj> tqrst, it looks like the startup script isn't starting in your panel altho your install seems ok ...strange
<tyler_d> I just updated jdk and as a result cannot get skype to run
<tyler_d> errors are http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1582484/
<tqrst> BluesKaj: I don't understand what startup scripts have to do with a machine that's been up for 45 days
<Ghost1227> I'm getting a "required virtual size does not fit available size" error when trying to use dual monitors. This configuration has always worked before under older versions of Ubuntu as well as older, and current, versions of other distros. Any thoughts on what has changed?
<tqrst> BluesKaj: I sent dropbox an email - maybe they'll have ideas
<tellytubby> hi guys
<BluesKaj> tqrst, maybe a reboot once in while will reload some updated config files , seems a lot of apps need a reboot lately
<rumpel> hello. I can't unmount my thumbdrive (ntfs partition). Lsof/fuser/dmesg shows nothing. Did sync, still no luck. Any ideas?
<danman1453> my lightdm greeter on boot is failing according to lightdm.log
<BluesKaj> the uptime pi**ing contest deosn't mean much anymore , tqrst
<MonkeyDust> rumpel  type sudo blkid, with the thumbdrive plugged in, do you see it
<danman1453> would that cause my boot screen to hand at checking battery status?
<rumpel> MonkeyDust, I do. It's mounted properly.
<MonkeyDust> rumpel  misread it, you can't UNmount, sorry, try fuser -m [mount point]
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: you're right, it's all about uptime % ;)
<rumpel> MonkeyDust, nothing. I also tried lsof. Nothing shows up (also used sudo).
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, I could care less about uptime ...I shut down almost every night
<MonkeyDust> rumpel  and umout -f ?         (force)
<MonkeyDust> rumpel  and umount -f ?         (force)
<joseneto> martti didnt work, couldnt find anything helpfull
<Pici> *umount
<rumpel> MonkeyDust, still says that device is busy and unmounting is not possible.
<MonkeyDust> rumpel  busy doing what, does it say? play music that's on it, for example?
<rumpel> MonkeyDust, I wonder in which state the system will leave the filesystem if I shut down and not even using root permissions seems to allow unmounting it properly. :/
<rumpel> MonkeyDust, that would probably show up using lsof/fuser i guess. Nothing seems to use the thumbdrive actually.
<bipul> I am unable to connect Network Adaptor (Bridged) in my ubuntu 12.04.
<Nvveen> Hi all, I'm having a very annoying problem. When I try to log into my account, unity doesn't load the panels, so my screen stays blank. Gnome 2 and cinnamon still work though. Anyone that can help me?
<Nvveen> Failing that, could someone then tell me how to reset Unity
<Nvveen> ?
<joseneto>  martti didnt work, couldnt find anything helpfull
<escott> Nvveen, dont use unity myself but i always thought it was unity --reset
<Nvveen> escott, that's deprecated (gives me an error), and using dconf reset doesn't do anything either
<Nvveen> I also tried apt-get install --reinstall unity-common unity unity-2d but that doesn't have an effect either
<dapaca> Is that channel suporting also ubuntu studio
<MonkeyDust> dapaca  #ubuntustudio
<Nvveen> Also,when I opened the compiz config manager ccsm in Gnome, the Unity plugin wasn't enabled. Enabling it and the dependencies didn't work though
<Nvveen> Anyone?
<habstinat> I tried to install Ubuntu (or rather, Edubuntu) via Wubi but it failed. Here is the logfile: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582651/> What could be causing it to fail? How can it be fixed?
<danman1453> stupid upgrades..... >:O
<Nvveen> Oh yeah, after a few minutes of the blank screen a 'system program problem detected' message pops up, and if I report the error, it says /usr/bin/Xorg is the culprit, but the Xorg log files don't say anything
<beowulf2> 6 “Beware of practicing your righteousness before other people in order to be seen by them, for then you will have no reward from your Father who is in heaven.
<beowulf2> 2 “Thus, when you give to the needy, sound no trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, that they may be praised by others. Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. 3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you.
<beowulf2> oop
<beowulf2> s
<FloodBot1> beowulf2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beowulf2> wrong paste
<coz> I have seen bug reports on the screen flickering with nouveau as well as nvidia on 12.04,, has anyone come up with solutions?
<omen__> Hello
<katsumeblisk> coz: I've only had screen flickering on the kernel used in 12.04 with nouveau. Proprietary drivers fixes it. Also, the kernel in 12.10 fixed it for me too.
<katsumeblisk> coz: nouveau in 12.10's kernel^^
<danman1453> my lightdm x-0-greeter.log says permission denied to /var/lib/lightdm/.xauthority   ..... there is no .Xauthority in that folder?
<coz> katsumeblisk,  interesting, the kernel updates on 12.04 here have made it worse.. and I have clean installed several times with the same results :(
<katsumeblisk> coz: What GPU? I have a GTX 560 Ti.
<coz> katsumeblisk,  7600gt
<danman1453> nvm
<coz> katsumeblisk,  I dont like 12.10 much
<craigbass1976> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/989272  Has anyone seen a way to address this, other than switching off to XFCE?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 989272 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher groups windows of the same application" [Undecided,Invalid]
<omen__> Any one have any info on putting java on 12.04 ubuntu server 32-bit? the ways i have found cause a error ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer
<coz> katsumeblisk,  thanks for the info thoughm :)
<coz> though
<coz> omen__,  are you using the ppa for oracle java 8 ?
<tomemozok> Hi all the guy with the driver problems here.I have a bigger problem now.ubuntu starts without the launch bar on the left,and a lot of strange lines are appearing on screen.i did manage to install the proprietary drivers,but can't do anything else now.What to do now?can anyone help me?
<omen__> im rather new to ubuntu server the command i used was sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<coz> tomemozok, nvidia?
<tomemozok> P.s. I am on my phone now,since smuxi can't br opened from my terminal for some reason...might go slow with typing
<tomemozok> Nope ati
<coz> tomemozok,  I definitly cant help,, I have always been an nvidia guy sorry, I know others here have much more expertise with ati than I do
<tomemozok> Specifically Ati radeon HD 5750 with fglrx installed now.
<studdugie> Hello. Apport keeps pop up and complaining the evolution data server is crashing. Since I don't use evolution for anything I uninstalled it which also uninstalls (w/o warning me first) the clock panel applet. Is there a way to keep the clock panel applet and remove evolution?
<coz> omen__,  did you then do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz> omen__,  then  sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<omen__> trying now
<dapaca> thak yuo <MonkeyDust> I go there but hence ubuntu studio is running on sweat ubuntu community. I would like to thank you all about this awesome piece of software and Mr Linus to make it available for everybody. It is my first day on linux and I hope that is just a beginning of it. So all the best to everybody and I hope to learn it and share it
<coz> omen__,  depending on internet speed, the installation can take from 45 seconds to several minutes
<iceroot> i am getting tar: .: Cannot change mode to rwxr-xr-x: Operation not permitted  on a directory with rwxrwxrwx (tar will be run as others), why am i getting that error when tar is trying to extract files? others have rwx.
<coz> omen__,  fios about 45 seconds
<escott> iceroot, who will own the files extracted by tar
<iceroot> escott: a user which is known on the system but is not the owner/group
<Nvveen> Well, reinstalling the nvidia drivers didn't work, still no panels in Unity. Anyone able to help me?
<escott> iceroot, but not the user who is doing the untarring?
<tomemozok> Anyone knoes any channel for graphic problems?? Maybie i'll have more luck there...
<iceroot> escott: yes the user hwich is executing tar
<iceroot> escott: the user will own the files but he is in "others"
<plover> I am having a very odd problem with the Ubuntu Studio desktop which I'm not even quite sure how to describe. When I boot, a previous session is being restored. However, the desktop is mostly nonfunctional.  No windows have a top title bar, and many of them have their menu bar glued into the desktop taskbar.  So far I haven't even been able to get a terminal window that I can use, but Firefox is running well enough that I can be here v
<escott> iceroot, so "." is owned by alice:alice with permissions 777 and the files created by tar are owned by bob:bob who wants to change it to 755 but cannot
<escott> ice, and the tar instance is running as bob:bob
<iceroot> escott: correct
<iceroot> escott: yes
<escott> iceroot, and this is a standard POSIX compliant filesystem (ie not FAT/NTFS)
<iceroot> escott: and if i get unix-permissions correct i am allowed because others have rwx
<iceroot> escott: ext2
<mathi> hey
<escott> iceroot, weird. if you touch a file and then chmod it does that work
<iceroot> escott: yes thats working fine, also a chmod 777 foobar is working fine but not the tar-command, also utime is failing because tar is unable to modify the time but that can be fixed with -m
<CanDostu55> slm
<coz> cant you do   sudo chown -R username  nameof file ?
<lukasz__> is in GNOME CLASSIC option to search programs (key "win") like in Unity ?
<omen__> coz thank you vvery much it seems to be installing with no errors
<coz> omen__,  excellent
<xangua> lukasz__: no
<coz> lukasz__,  I think you may have to install gnome-search-tool   if I understand correctly
<ert3go> Hello, my wifi keeps connecting and disconnecting at regular intervals.This has been going on since quite a while.Any solution?
<iceroot> escott: as it seems rwx on others is not enough. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1582827/
<Nvveen> Can anyone please help me with my Unity problem where my panels aren't appearing
<Nvveen> ?
<iceroot> escott: that is a default debian system and the same on ubuntu, so as it seems i get unix file permissions wrong
<escott> iceroot, chowning is different
<escott> iceroot, if i could chown anything then i could take ownership of a file, change the contents (its mine now) and then give it back
<escott> chown always has to be initiated by the owner or by root
<escott> iceroot, in this case though there shouldn't be any chowning going on. tar should create the file with bob as the owner
<omen__> coz  java -version java version "1.8.0-ea" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0-ea-b73) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 25.0-b14, mixed mode) Thank you again
<coz> omen__,  no problem
<Rienzilla> 1/w 13
<iceroot> escott: tar --no-same-owner
<iceroot> escott: the users have different uids.... and tar is trying to do a chown for that user with the same name but a different uid
<awisepilot> Hello - I was wondering if anyone on today is familar with troublshooting connecting to a KVM guest.
<DoWhileGeek> when I open a terminal window theres no icon in the taskbar. Is there a fix for this?
<objectlogic> hi
<escott> iceroot, i thought you said that bob was unpacking an archive with contents that will be owned by bob
<iceroot> escott: tared with bob uid 1000, untaring with bob uid 1001
<iceroot> escott: and tar is trying to change it to uid 1000 because thats stored in the files
<escott> iceroot, lol... then they aren't both bob
<iceroot> escott: with -no-same-owner tar is using bob 1001
<escott> but yes that will fail
<iceroot> escott: different systems
<objectlogic> abhören
<awisepilot> I built the VM with vmbuilder
<iceroot> escott: tar on the source - scp - untar
<escott> iceroot, i suggest you get your uid/usernames aligned to avoid this mess in the future
<jrib> bob uid 0 reporting in
<iceroot> escott: tell that our sysadmins :)
<jrib> iceroot, escott: if you extract as bob though shouldn't he end up as the owner (on the system he is extracting on)?
<jrib> or... are we trying to do something else? :P
<objectlogic> ja
<objectlogic> hallo varnessa
<objectlogic> xp
<plover> Is it ok to repost my problem if no one has responded after a few minutes? I'm not really sure how this all works
<iceroot> jrib: in this case tar is trying to use the permissions from the tar-file and not from the person which is starting the untar-process
<objectlogic> das ist gut
<iceroot> jrib: dont know why i thought default would be the user which is executing tar
<llutz> !de | objectlogic stop random comments please
<ubottu> objectlogic stop random comments please: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<iceroot> !de | objectlogic
<ubottu> objectlogic: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<escott> jrib, no he is trying to preserve uid's that don't match across different systems
<objectlogic> yes
<jrib> escott: I see.  Let me read up
<objectlogic> hello
<escott> iceroot, who has root on this system?
<alimj> Wir verstehen nur Bahnhof :: We only understand English language
<iceroot> escott: not me
<escott> iceroot, so some sysadmin just dumped ubuntu on here not thinking to create the users in the same order
<MonkeyDust> objectlogic  type /join #ubuntu-de
<iceroot> escott: the target is an old machine not part of the samba-domain
<jrib> iceroot: why do you need to preserve the uid?
<iceroot> jrib: i dont need it
<iceroot> jrib: but as it seems tar is trying to do it as default
<objectlogic> hello yes
<escott> iceroot, still not an excuse. i would suggest waterboarding as a solution to your current problems or just pull their fingernails off
<objectlogic> hello
<llutz> objectlogic: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<iceroot> jrib: -no-same-owner is working fine and the new uid is 1001 without that its trying to use 1000
<escott> iceroot, but you have to tell tar to extract as the local uid not the specified uid
<iceroot> escott: yes and i thought that would be the default
<Nvveen> Is there a Unity irc channel?
<iceroot> !alis | Nvveen
<ubottu> Nvveen: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jrib> iceroot: are you using sudo or something?
<iceroot> jrib: no
<mathi> I installed vsftpd, it seems that I can connect through SFTP. Now I would like to have root permissions, because I need to change configuration files in /etc/asterisk
<iceroot> jrib: tar mxfvz foo.tgz   executing as uid 1001 and the tgz contains files from uid 1000
<jrib> iceroot: --no-same-owner is default unless it's done by superuser
<mathi> anyone ?
<rasp_pie> Hi. I have installed the OS (Ubuntu 12.04) of my NAS on an USB stick. But the stick is quite old and slow and it started to show file system errors. I would like to avoid re-installing the whole Ubuntu with all the configurations I made and instead just copy (dd) the whole stick to a new one. The question here is: This will probably copy the file system errors too, wouldn't it? Is there a...
<rasp_pie> ...way to be sure I have a healthy system after copying it?
<alimj> mathi: Why don't you use OpenSSH instead? You can change it via shell
<llutz> mathi: sftp is openssh, not vsftpd (ftps)
<iceroot> jrib: related to the manpage yes
<iceroot> jrib: but without that option its failing, with that options its working
<jrib> iceroot: what's 'm' do?
<plover> I am having a very odd problem with the Ubuntu Studio desktop which I'm not even quite sure how to describe. When I boot, a previous session is being restored. However, the desktop is mostly nonfunctional.  No windows have a top title bar, and many of them have their menu bar glued into the desktop taskbar.  So far I haven't even been able to get a terminal window that I can use. I can't get rid of the session by rebooting.
<iceroot> jrib: doesnt modify the utime
<alimj> lluz: Agree with you...
<mathi> llutz, I have a openssh server on my server, i can access my server with puTTy, now how do I transfer files ?
<llutz> mathi: use winscp
<alimj> mathi: Or use FileZilla
<Flannel> mathi: Use your favorite GUI FTP client, connect via SFTP, using your ssh login/pass.
<iceroot> jrib: its the same as --touch, so its creating the file as it would be greatetd right now and is not using the old mtime from the files from the source
<mathi> Flannel, that's what I am trying to do, but my user has no root permission ? usually I do "sudo" on putty, but how to have root permissions through my FTP client ?
<alimj> mathi: Do not forget that you should use root username and pass to be able to upload files to /etc
<jrib> iceroot: I don't know, works ok here (I tar file owned by  userA, then extract as userB with (tar xf file.tar) and userB is the owner. The system you're extracting on is ubuntu?
<mathi> alimj, I use Ubuntu, seems I have no root user
<qw> hello al help me please: how to disable message update/upgrade from system?
<qw> all*
<llutz> you cannot ssh/sftp as root, since the root account is locked
<alimj> mathi: You can enable root
<iceroot> jrib: 10.04
<bashinate> ubuntu does not have a root user by default
<mathi> alimj, where can I do that ??
<Tost> hi..ubuntu noob here..how do I create docs in the etc/apt/sources.lidt.d directory using the File System GUI?  When I right-click to create the doc I see it's greyed out
<escott> alimj, there is no root passwd
<alimj> mathi: You can enable it but it is dangerous
<iceroot> !info tar lucid
<ubottu> tar (source: tar): GNU version of the tar archiving utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.22-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 335 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<alimj> mathi: sudo passwd root
<llutz> and it's a really bad idea to allow root access via ssh/sftp
<mathi> alimj, but I need to to upload files in /etc/asterisk, right ? there is no alternatives
<Flannel> mathi: You won't.  You'll have your user's permissions.  If you want to do admin things you'll need to set up root to (S)FTP, which isn't entirely a good idea.  Why not just modify the config files from within ssh?
<alimj> mathi: It is dangerous --- be careful
<escott> mathi, dont enable the root account. upload the files to your user account, ssh over and then sudo cp them to /etc
<alimj> mathi: sudo passwd root  ----> enables root account
<alimj> escott: Agree with you
<jrib> iceroot: well the man page in 10.04 doesn't have the same "(default for ordinary users)" clause that it seems to have now with --no-same-owner.  Maybe behavior was different then.  Is there an issue with just passing --no-same-owner?
<escott> alimj, please dont tell people in channel how to do that
<MonkeyDust> mathi  and if you have to ask how to do it, then better don't do it
<iceroot> jrib: i guess i will debug that later, i will reconnect to the system and will have a look what "tar --version" will tell me on that system
<iceroot> jrib: maybe the rebuild tar from another source (non-gnu-version)
<BlackCyber> что это
<iceroot> jrib: no there is no issue to use it
<fedor> hi there, is there in u12.04 any ad blocker PROGRAM (not extension) for browsing?
<BlackCyber> Who Russian?
<iceroot> jrib: now i know what to do :) but when i first startet it, i did not understand what is wrong with it
<fedor> I am
<escott> !ru | BlackCyber
<ubottu> BlackCyber: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mathi> privet
<iceroot> jrib: on my 12.04 is running with without that option, on 10.04 as it seems tar is different
<jrib> iceroot: I see
<fedor> privet, zdes' nel'zya pisat' malenkie repliki
<iceroot> jrib: so it was not complete my fault :) because i was testing with 12.04
<iceroot> escott: jrib thanks for the support
<bak-again> lol guise im bak
<fedor> so the question i asked remains to be answered . Is there any ad-blocking program available for U12-04?
<bak-again> i <3 mods
<bak-again> mods are gods
<PokemonAcer> hey
<fedor> hey pokemon, what's up
<PokemonAcer> not mucg
<PokemonAcer> much*
<jhutchins_wk> fedor: Are you aware of any such programs for other versions of Linux?
<alimj> fedor: Use no-script plugin for FireFox + Enable play on click in Firefox
<PokemonAcer> waiting for iphone to be done, and am installing Ubuntu side-by-side with XP
<fedor> the thing is i use chromium and ad-blockers doesn't work there
<MonkeyDust> fedor  they do here
<dandaman> hi all, i just bought a new hard drive and i want to take an image of my current hd(which has my ubuntu install on it) to put on the new one. Is there a tool that comes with ubuntu(I'm on 10.04 LTS) or one that you guys can recommend?
<xangua> fedor: yes they do
<fedor> for firefox it's working , but not for chromium :(
<ert3go> Hello,my wifi is having some issues.It connects and disconnects intermittently.Any help?
<alimj> fedor: You can activate "Play on click" in Chromium
<PokemonAcer> hey, does anyone know (OTHER THAN NDISWRAPPER) anything that will let me use a Wifi device made for windows, work with ubuntu? I dont have ethernet
<alimj> fedor: That will kill Flash ads
<kunji> ...gnome-system-monitor is leaking memory, so is a conky script (because the writer does not understand Cairo), and maybe Xorg is leaking as well, and maybe flash but then again it just bloats whether it's leaking or not, so it's hard to tell.  The script I've fixed before, just need to dig out my fixed version and I guess I should get in touch with the original writer so the one on gnome-look can be fixed.  I guess I'm wondering if anyone 
<fedor> alimj: nah, i want the same functionality as in windows chrome
<kunji> jrib: Thanks again for the help last time with stopping that screen saver, it's been working great since.  ^_^
<jrib> kunji: cool
<fedor> as far as i understand it, there are some issues for chromium, and they are incorrigible
<escott> fedor, there are some iptables based blacklists which would certainly block ads in chrome
<alimj> Fedor: Then why don't you install Google Chrome from Google's official repositories?
<fedor> <alimj> i can do that?
<alimj> Fedor: I already have both Google Chrome and Chromium
<fedor> that's most revealing to me so far :)
<dandaman> bueller? anyone? bueller?
<alimj> fedor: They will have their independent history + bookmark + .... (unless you sync)
<fedor> so i can uninstall ugly chromium, hooray
<alimj> fedor: Keep it. It is useful...
<fedor> alimj, i cannot see why will it be useful
<HowdyDoody> I am trying to modify a desktop icon to also add an environment variable before executing the program to call.  It seems to ignore the env settting.  Do I have some bad syntax here ?  -->Exec=/usr/bin/env PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/virtualbox/:/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/python/ gksudo python "/opt/GNS3/gns3"
<MonkeyDust> fedor  sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<andrew_> Hi there, i have a usb DAC which isn't getting recognized as a digital out device (just analog stereo).  Any ideas how I can debug this?
<alimj> fedor: I use it since I do website programming. I need one browser in logged in mode and one in anonymous mode
<Mudboy> Does anyone know if a recent apache update changed the say the FollowSymLinks works?
<jrib> HowdyDoody: sudo usually sanitizes the environment (see "man sudo")
<fedor> alimj, still i cannot understand your point. If you have chrom installed what impedes you to use chrome's anonymous state?
<escott> HowdyDoody, you may have some crazy interactions between gksudo and env. try putting the env after the gksudo
<kunji> fedor: that he can't be be the user and an anonymous entity at the same time in the web app
<alimj> fedor: I develop websites. WHile developing websites, you should log on to that site in admin mode. In the meantime, it is necessary to see the changes from others perspective.
<escott> dandaman, you can just sudo cat /dev/sda | tee /dev/sdb &>/dev/null
<escott> dandaman, alternately look at dd or ddrescue
<fedor> i see now your point
<dandaman> escott: that simple eh?
<alimj> andrew: What is your DAC? Blackmagic-design? Avid?
<qhartman> escott, what's the point of the tee in that command, seems extraneous.
<escott> dandaman, i would always just reinstall, but if the disks are appropriately similar
<escott> qhartman, what other way would work?
<dandaman> escott: they arent, but i have settings that i want to preserve
<dr_willis> qhartman:  sudo rights dont apply to redirection without the tee
<zykotick9> qhartman: sudo doesn't pass through redirects
<qhartman> ah, there ya go
<HowdyDoody> escott: I thought I had tried that at least 3 different time.  Why not a 4th.   Wierd:  4th times a charm.   It works.   Not the way the examples shows, but I'm good to use it now.  THanks!
<andrew_> How can I force pulseaudio to use IEC958 out for a device?  It's not showing up in sound settings, but does with aplay -L
<dandaman> going from a 5200 rpm 60gb hard drive from like 7 years ago to a 128gb 6gb/s solid state drive
<dandaman> so stoked
<escott> dandaman, i realize i did leave off a second sudo on the tee command
<dandaman> im jut gonna use clonezilla
<escott> dandaman, do NOT use clonezilla
<dandaman> orly?
<dr_willis> escott:  i thought it looked weird
<escott> dandaman, its an awful idea to be doign that
<kunji> Hmm, maybe I should file a bug report?  gnome-system-monitor's RAM usage ballooned to 2.1 GB in 6 days.  Does anyone know what would be an expected amount for Xorg to use on a standard Unity install?  Mine at 1.9 GB right now.
<escott> dandaman, you are going to mark the entire disk as dirty in the SSD firmware
<escott> dandaman, and then have to trim it all out again
<jhutchins_wk> escott: What's wrong with clonezilla?
<atlef> sorry
<escott> jhutchins_wk, nothing wrong with clonezilla. just low level copy in general to an SSD. i didnt realize dandaman was using an SSD
<Nasser> hi
<dandaman> escott: so plug in the ssd, boot up, then type in sudo cat /dev/sd<original HD ID> | sudo tee /dev/sd<new HD ID> &>/dev/null
<dandaman> then set my bios to default to the ssd as the boot device?
<dr_willis> kunji:  xorg itself is using 8% of my 512mb here.. but this is on a raspberry pi. ;)
<escott> dandaman, you are better off partitioning and then copying files with a command like "sudo cp -aRx / /media/ssd_disk
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: You're not booting to the original device are you?
<escott> dandaman, i would not do that either
<dandaman> jhutchins_wk: i am
<escott> dandaman, i would not do any low level copy to the SSD
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: Not a good idea.
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: You need to boot to a different medium - livd CD or USB.
<dandaman> ok, i can handle that
<dandaman> brb real quick
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: THat will also avoid trying to copy pseudo filesystems like /dev and /proc
<kunji> dr_willis: Hmm, yeah, I've got a pi, they're nice, mine isn't connected at the moment though.  Right, I'm thinking almost 2 Gigs is too much, but I'm not sure if other things run under that and are included or if that number is just Xorg itself.  I'm thinking it's leaking, maybe I'll leave it another day and check again.
<dr_willis> kunji:  all through beta for 12.10 i had issues where xorg or compiz or somthing would go crazy and lagg the whole system. id restart the X server it would be great for a while... then it would happen again. but i never saw it using lots of ram.. just lots of cpu. ;)
<kunji> jhutchins_wk: What's he trying to move?
<jhutchins_wk> escott: A filesystem is a filesystem, but I certainly wouldn't use cat.  Partclone or dd should be fine.
<MichaelP> What is nomodeset command in kernel of boot menu.. for radeon ?
<escott> dandaman, boot the livecd. partition the new disk.  mount the old disk to /media/old_disk and the new ssd to /media/new_disk then sudo cp -aR /media/old_disk /media/new_disk. then chroot in and reinstall grub
<jhutchins_wk> kunji: I think he's moving a debian install to a new disk.
<kunji> dr_willis: Hmm, I do see a fair amount of cpu at times, but with 4 cores it doesn't seem to slow things down too badly and goes away after a while.
<dr_willis> MichaelP:  nomodeset works for all the gpus.
<escott> jhutchins_wk, there is no difference between dd and cat. and a filesystem is a filesystem, but an SSD disk is not a normal hard disk
<jhutchins_wk> escott: I wouldn't use cp either, I'd use rsync.  Much more robust.
<dandaman> a lot of opinions here :( what do i dew?
<MichaelP> dr_willis, i know but different distro's do it different
<jhutchins_wk> escott: An ssd presents itself as the same kind of device as a regular disk.  The differences are not exposed to the OS.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kunji> jhutchins_wk: Hmm, I think my preferred tool would be ddrescue then, does just copying the files work out for that?  If so, then rsync is the tool for the job after formatting with say gparted.
<escott> jhutchins_wk, he is going to mark all the sectors dirty
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: I would probably go with a file-level tool like rsync.
<escott> jhutchins_wk, he also probably has an ext2 or ext3 partition that could be moved up to ext4 with extents
<dandaman> my original hd is an ext4
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: If the partitions are going to be identical, then using clonezilla is a good idea - it gives you the live CD and it doesn't waste time copying blank space.
<escott> dandaman, you will degrade the performance of you SSD by doing a low level copy to the disk
<Nasser> any suggestions for live widgets pals?
<alimj> dandaman: I second escott...
<dandaman> ok, so i need to rsync the files
<jhutchins_wk> I would not recommend using ext4 unless you have a specific need for it.
<dandaman> got it
<dandaman> jhutchins_wk: what should i make my new ssd then?
<dandaman> ext3?
<alimj> dandaman: Please do not forget to set the boot partition active...
<dandaman> alimj: how do i do that?
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: rsync -av /input /output - no need for compression (z) since you're not going through any transport.
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: Yeah, I'd use ext3.
<alimj> dandaman: With fdisk or gparted
<alimj> dandaman: ext3 should be OK. You will not require too much journaling....
<dandaman> god damn i dont know how to reinstall grub either :(
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kunji> Hmm, what's with the bias against ext4?
<escott> dandaman, you will want the following mount options for an SSD noatime,nodiratime,discard
<alimj> kunji: He is using SSD not HDD
<escott> alimj, you can use ext4 without journaling
<alimj> escott: I also love backward compatibility :P
<kunji> alimj: Right, mind explaining though?  Or citing?  You can even use HDD without journaling, is your point just that because the writes are fast that you shouldn't bother with journaling?
<jhutchins_wk> Why would you not use journaling on a modern system?
<escott> kunji, the idea is that it amplifies the number of writes
<alimj> kunji: Writing too much information to SSDs will age them. There is a limit for that.
<jhutchins_wk> escott: Actually, the opposite is true, journalling reduces writes.
<dr_willis> i still have to wonder at how long the lifespan of these sdds are....
<escott> jhutchins_wk, i didnt say i agreed with it
<escott> dandaman, welcome to the world of cutting edge technology. a lot of these decisions will depend on how long you expect your SSD to last
<jhutchins_wk> alimj: That situation has changed drastically in the last few years, current ssds are much less susceptible to degradation.
<escott> dandaman, i view SSD as a rather disposable product... if it lasts for 2 years then ill be 2 years closer to being able to buy a robust and well functioning SSD
<dandaman> escott: :(
<kunji> I would expect that their lifetimes are not all that different from HDDs.
<alimj> jhutchins_wk: Almost agree with you...
<dr_willis> every thing is disosable these days...
<kunji> escott: I've already had one last 2 years
<dandaman> kunji: shorter but more predictable
<jhutchins_wk> dandaman: I would treat it like a normal disk.  Make sure you have good backups; if you're interested in optimizing it research the actual hardware you have - don't go by advice on devices that came out two or three years ago.
<alimj> dandaman: You should not be too much worried. Just partition the SSD similar to HDD, then format using ext3. finally use rsync or cp to copy files & update grub
<escott> dandaman, i think you will find general agreement on (a) not doing a low level copy (b) setting noatime,nodiratime,discard beyond that to things like journaling vs other filesystems... i dont know
<dandaman> alimj: how do i update grub?
<escott> !grub | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dandaman> 2nd link right?
<escott> dandaman, follow the chroot set of instructions (you will already have the disk mounted in the livecd)
<kunji> dandaman: yeah
<jhutchins_wk> danhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<alimj> dandaman: It is very important to do it with a liveCD/DVD or USB
<dandaman> escott: which set of instr?
<dandaman> alimj: will do
<escott> dandaman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot ignore the bit about mdadm
<escott> dandaman, you will also have to fix up the /etc/fstab because its a new partition with new UUIDs
<kunji> alimj: Why would that be important?
<dandaman> all useful info
<dandaman> ty
<alimj> kunji: It is already explained that we want to avoid pseudo files
<escott> kunji, cannot get a clean snapshot read of a running filesystem. less important since he is not doing a low level copy
<escott> alimj, those can be avoided with cp -aRx
<kunji> alimj: Sorry, I thought you were referring to the Grub part
<escott> dandaman, the livecd is somewhat optional but i would do it anyways
<alimj> escott: yes, but if he has /home (or /dev) on another partition
<escott> alimj, which would not be traversed by "-x"
<riegersn> i have xchat entry in my ubuntu messaging indicator menu, i've uninstalled xchat-indicator, but its still in the list. how can I remove it?
<alimj> escott: I agree but it would be more clear to do it with a live Boot medium. /sda1 -> /sdb1 - /sda2 -> /sdb2 ....
<dandaman> well once my ssd arrives in the mail later tonight ill be on here begging for help when everything goes to shit
<phrozen-pl> Hello
<alimj> escott: Should we mention fstab or not?
<escott> alimj, dandaman does have to adjust the fstab but i mentioned it already
<trism> riegersn: is this 12.10?
<alimj> escott: OK
<riegersn> trism, yes
<kunji> riegersn: Hmm, did you uninstall it with sudo apt-get remove <package> or sudo apt-get purge <package>?  If it was the first, then you might try doing the second instead, if that doesn't work then you'll need to find where that menu is configured and change it by hand, unfortunately I don't know where that is...
<DarkSim> I killed grub on 12.04 help
<riegersn> kunji, i did purge actually
<phrozen-pl> I have a question about apache + mod_fcgid for python. I have a configuration similar for centos but still having an error premature end of scripts django.fcgi. I installed flup and etc packages but in centos I had to set enforce 0 for selinux which  made a problems.... but in ubuntu I have a problem all the time ...
<trism> riegersn: ahh, in 12.10, an item won't be removed from the messaging menu until an up unregisters it or the .desktop file disappears...in this case xchat-indicator only ships the shared lib so when you remove it, I imagine it used the xchat .desktop file
<trism> riegersn: might try removing/reinstalling xchat
<kunji> trism: what do you mean by an "up"?
<trism> kunji: meant app sorry
<root__> fg
<DarkSim> I only get grub rescue
<Tr3v0r> lj
<riegersn> trism, that worked. thanks!
<escott> DarkSim, boot the livecd. download and run the bootinfoscript from sourceforge. paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<DarkSim> escott: paste.ubuntu.com/1583045/
<designbybeck__> when using nano, I got a lil' edit happy editing a long css file. There isn't a way to "roll back" undo? revert back to? by chance?
<escott> DarkSim, there is no partition 7. Grub2 (v1.97-1.98) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector
<escott>     1 of the same hard drive for core.img. core.img is at this location and
<escott>     looks in partition 7 for /boot/burg.
<designbybeck__> DarkSim: when pasting in weblinks please put in the http:// so that it is easier to click on a link and launch it
<DarkSim> Sorry...typed by hand
<designbybeck__> gotcha
<escott> DarkSim, typed what by hand?
<DarkSim> The link
<escott> DarkSim, ok the URL.
<escott> DarkSim, in any case you need to reinstall grub. its not correct its looking at the wrong partition number
<escott> !grub | DarkSim
<ubottu> DarkSim: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wjtaylor_> What's the best software for automatically fixing mp3 metadata?
<Nitesh> hi
<DarkSim> Bah...I'll just wipe the OS all together
<DarkSim> Brb
<Nitesh> any girl there ?
<atlef> wjtaylor, EasyTAG is one
<hrundi_bakshi> hi nitesh
<josesierra> gnome-shell process is chewing up ram like crazy.  It's up to 221.6mb.  If I pull up Chrome (another memory hog) it chews up 80% of my available ram.  Is this normal...?
<hrundi_bakshi> hi Nitesh
<Nitesh> kahase ho tum ?
<heywood> trying to monitor a process that occasionally runs away and pegs the CPU. am i better off running a watchdog script with a while / sleep loop in the background, or making it a one-off and running it from cron?
<hrundi_bakshi> try #bakchodi Nitesh
<milind> I have two VM's running ssh in the same host, I want to be able to ssh between the VM's. I am currently running NAT on both but cant seem to ssh, do I need a bridged connection or internal network connection to achieve this? I am using Virtual Box btw
<hrundi_bakshi> hi milind
<escott> heywood, there are watchdog functionalities in the kernel. you can throttle the process or kill it if it gets away
<dr_willis> milind:  what vm are you using?
<escott> milind, a NAT will be opaque to computers on the WAN side of the NAT
<Nitesh> tumako kya hua ?
<dr_willis> milind:  ahh vbox. - it has settings for networking that put them all on the same ip as the local lan
<kunji> milind: I think it depends what sort of connection is set up for them in the VM, i.e. is it already bridged etc...
<hrundi_bakshi> kuch nahi Nitesh but try #bakchodi for all harami's
<dr_willis> milind:  if your host is 192.168.1.100  the vbox machines can have an ip of 192.168.1.101 and so forth. if you set it right
<Nitesh> hi....
<heywood> escott: what i want to do is kill and restart (via sudo, BTW) when the CPU load exceeds some threshold. is there a kernel watchdog that can do that?
<dr_willis> milind:  theres like 3 options for networking.  one does it this way where they all appear on the lan.
<JuJuBee> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 from USB to an HP Compaq 8300 and it won't boot from the HD.  Same installer on another HP COmpaq 8300 worked fine.  Suggestions?
<Nitesh> tumara naam kya he ?
<keelG> josesierra: I use the unity shell, however 220mb doesn't sound too crazy - and I don't know what your total amount of memory is. But my ff quickly takes up a few 100mbs as well :)
<jhutchins_wk> JuJuBee: What happens when you try to boot?
<escott> heywood, try cpulimit
<hrundi_bakshi> Nitesh see pvt message
<heywood> JuJuBee: can you boot from a liveCD (or the USB), mount the HD, and verify that the install is actually there on the HD?
<Nitesh> haa..
<JuJuBee> heywood: let me check...
<JuJuBee> heywood: seems to be all there
<ioria> i run lubuntu 12.04 (but installed gnome also) and  i cannot open file url in gnome- terminal (URL=file:///), but i can in gnome session. help please
<heywood> escott: looking at manpage now. says it handles runaway processes by "by sending it SIGSTOP and SIGCONT signals". is that equivalent to killall -HUP followed by a restart?
<JuJuBee> jhutchins_wk: I also have an  ltsp server running so the machine seems to skip the HD and go to PXE boot.  I checked the bios and have the hd before netboot and even tried using boot menu to select Sata 0.  I get no errors, just goes to PXE
<escott> heywood, no
<escott> heywood, thats like ctrl-z; fg in the shell
<escott> heywood, but you might be able to get it to send a different signal
<heywood> JuJuBee: try booting and getting to the BIOS config, before grub (pre-boot kernel selector) comes up. usually it's something like holding F1 down during boot.
<heywood> JuJuBee: in there, look for a menu that specifies boot order. check that order to make sure it's sane.
<JuJuBee> heywood: already looked at boot menu
<JuJuBee> fine
<heywood> escott: ok, i'll have to apt-get the source for it and hack away at that. thanks for the pointer.
<heywood> JuJuBee: ok, so if the boot menu is sane, what happens when you remove the USB install stick and reboot?
<JuJuBee> heywood: it ends up booting to PXE
<ikonia> JuJuBee: you will find grub installed to the usb, rather than the hard disk
<JuJuBee> Like it cannot find a bootable HS
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that is the most common reason for the situation you are in
<JuJuBee> ikonia: Ah, let me check that  possibility  I forgot that was an issue
<ikonia>  /dev/sda will be your usb disk and I'd bet grub went to that disk
<morfeo_81> hi there
<dspohn> hey
<morfeo_81> Is it possibile to install python notebook n ubuntu 11.04...?If no How can Upgrade to 12 without loss data?
<ioria> i run lubuntu 12.04 (but installed also gnome) and  i cannot open file url in gnome-terminal (URL=file:///), but i can in gnome session. help please. tx
<JuJuBee> ikonia: what is best way to fix grub?
<jhutchins_wk> JuJuBee: Sounds like grub got installed to the partition instead of the MBR.
<zero_coder> hey, is there any way to check who is using more data in wifi network?
<jhutchins_wk> JuJuBee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<hillary> i have problem with updating in  ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins_wk> zero_coder: I think the only way to do that would be through the capabilities of the wireless router, and most home gear wouldn't be able to.
<zero_coder> :P
<zero_coder> is there any way to monitor ?
<Nitesh> hi....i am nitesh 21
<hillary>  i have problem with updating in  ubuntu 12.04  any help?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I have a question about the linker in gcc ... which chat room should I go to in order to get some help with a tough linker problem
<plead> Has anyone noticed no black people use Ubuntu?
<hillary> plead: am black kenyan and am using
<plead> hillary: really?
<hillary> plead: yes!!!
<plead> cool
<plead> Why do you use Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> Someone mentioned talika here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366088&highlight=ungroup  But I don't see anything in the repos when searching.
<Mitesh123> hi
<Mitesh123> is there any girl
<hillary> plead:have posted a problem please help
<dspohn> lol @ Mitesh123
<hillary> Plead: ubuntu is ultimate to me unlike...
<dspohn> what are you trying Hillary?
<kunji> plead: Hmm, interesting you should mention that, maybe it's just something in the U.S. most of the black people I know personally tend to use Xubuntu, but I'm sure there are many that use the standard variant.
<hillary> dspohn: to updte available updates
<plead> kunji: okay
<plead> lol
<kunji> JuJuBee: There are various ways to fix grub, which one is best would depend on the situation.
<JuJuBee> kunji:  just used the boot-repair app
<JuJuBee> Seems to have fixed fine
<hillary> dspohn: my system shows available updates but when i run i get an error"http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583104/"
<kunji> JuJuBee: sounds good to me ^_^
<iceroot> hillary: please paste the output of "cat /etc/environment" to pastebin
<zykotick9> hillary: /opt/mono... eh.
<iceroot> !paste | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins_wk> iceroot: That seems a little redundant since her error is in a pastebin already.
<ioria> i run lubuntu 12.04 (but installed also gnome) and  i cannot open file url in gnome-terminal (URL=file:///), but i can in gnome session. help please. tx
<hillary> zykotick9: yap that is the thing help
<iceroot> jhutchins_wk: and can you tell me what is in line 2 of /etc/environment which is causing the error?
<zykotick9> hillary: anything installed in /opt is a non-ubuntu package.  and mono is a cancer.  good luck.  don't reply to me further.
<kunji> iceroot: I think he meant the part about informing how to pastebin, was maybe a bit pedantic.
<iceroot> kunji: ah ok
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583137/
<iceroot> hillary: that is not what i was asking for
<iceroot> hillary: please paste the output of "cat /etc/environment" to pastebin
<jhutchins_wk> hillary: It looks like the configuration script for the mono package didn't suceed, and that's causing the apt system to hang.  I think I would try removing mono, possibly just using dpkg instead of one of the wrappers, then do aptitude -f install to see if it recovers.
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: i highly doubt a "package" installed to /opt
<iceroot> jhutchins_wk: its not a package-problem
<iceroot> jhutchins_wk: its a problem in /etc/environment
<ddosantos> hello, first time around
<hillary> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583152/
<iceroot> jhutchins_wk: there is some mono config and the package which dpkg is trying to configure is parsing /etc/environment
<ddosantos> if I may...is this the correct place to ask doubts?
<DarkSim> When installing Ubuntu I choose logical type of partition, right?
<jhutchins_wk> iceroot: I shall entrust hillary to your superior knowledge of mono - thanks.
<iceroot> hillary: gksudo gedit /etc/environment    and then remove the line with :/opt/mono-2.11/bin
<kunji> ddosantos: I don't know, what do you mean by doubts?
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: This is a place to ask questions regarding ubuntu support.
<iceroot> jhutchins_wk:  its knowlegde of "she executed a PATH command wrong or edited /etc/environment" by hand. its nothing mono specific
<ddosantos> well, I was trying to mount an external HD so I can share it with samba
<ddosantos> I edited /etc/fstab but it does not mount where I told it
<kunji> DarkSim: Doesn't have to be logical, but I would typically.
<iceroot> hillary: just remove the line, save the file and everything should be fine
<DarkSim> I keep forgetting the settings :P
<Tost> I'm trying to use this command to create a file and add contents to it > "echo "The text you want added to a new file" >> the_file_name" but I keep getting 'permission denied' and I don't know why.  Any advice you can offer a linux noob?
<hillary> iceroot: i have removed
<kunji> ddosantos: Does it mount someplace else?
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Paste the fstab to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ddosantos> yeah, it actually does
<DarkSim> Logical, beginning of space and / mount
<ddosantos> paste.ubuntu.com, got it
<iceroot> hillary: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       the upgrade should be working now
<jhutchins_wk> DarkSim: Usually you only need a logical partition if you go beyond four partitions.
<jhutchins_wk> DarkSim In which case you go three physical, one extended, and the rest logical (which are within the extended).
<ddosantos> you can have a look at it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583169/
<escott> Tost, who owns "the_file_name"
<kunji> DarkSim: Logical is the type of partition, there are two kinds, Logical and Physical.  You get 4 physical ones (unless using GPT), if you need more partitions than that, then you have to use logical ones.
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Does /media/externo exist?
<ddosantos> yes it does
<ddosantos> I also set the permisions to 777 just in case
<kunji> DarkSim: That type being different from the other field that is often called type (the filesystem type), which is what sort of thing the partition will be used for, aka filesystem type, like swap, ext4, etc..
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Where does the device mount instead?
<iceroot> hillary: working?
<Guest85069> novo por aki
<Tost> escott, I'm not sure what you mean but I'm just trying to create a file and name it..
<jhutchins_wk> !es | Guest85069
<ubottu> Guest85069: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kunji> ddosantos: Have you rebooted?  Or are you testing with the mount command?  Is the drive still listed in mtab?
<escott> Tost, if the file already exists someone else may own it and you might not be able to write to it. if its not your directory you might not be able to create files
<zykotick9> Tost: fyi (not directly related to your permission issue but) > is redirect to file, while >> is append to file.
<escott> !permissions | Tost
<ubottu> Tost: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ddosantos> yes I tried a reboot a while ago
<ddosantos> I am not using the mount command as it mounts itself alone
<ddosantos> when switched on
<hillary> Iceroot: a minute i will let you know.
<zykotick9> Tost: fyi#2 and easy way to create a file is "touch filename"
<kunji> ddosantos: Just checking, because sometimes people test after making the change in fstab by using mount -a I think it is to mount everything listed in the fstab.
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: You do not have the auto command in fstab, therefore it will not mount at boot as a part of the normal filesystem.  It is probably being mounted by udev/fuse.  You should doublecheck the UUID.
<lolcat> What is the ubuntu repo for chrome, and how do I add it? My browers is stone dead
<ddosantos> what do you mean with doublecheck? do you there might be any typo¿
<ddosantos> do you think*
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Yes, it's possible.
<Tost> thank you for the replies! ubottu, I will check the site..also, why can't I create files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory within the file system GUI?
<iceroot> Tost: because the directory belongs to root
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: mount -a or mount /media/externo should mount it properly.
<zykotick9> Tost: anything outside of /home and /tmp are going to require elevated (ie root) permission probably.
<iceroot> Tost: and you are not root, so you are not allowed to write in that directory
<ioria> i run lubuntu 12.04 (but installed also gnome) and  i cannot open file url in gnome-terminal (URL=file:///), but i can in gnome session. help please. tx
<Tost> iceroot, is there a way I can override it or something to be able to use the GUI to create files in there?
<Phonequer> How to read dependencies of a package?
<ddosantos> should I umount /media/Iomega\ HDD before?
<kunji> jhutchins_wk: Hmm?  What is this auto command?
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Actually, my mistake, the drive should mount at boot.
<ddosantos> yes, I saw a message at boot
<zykotick9> Phonequer: "apt-cache depends foo" or "apt-cache rdepends foo" for the reverse version
<ddosantos> I hit S to ommit
<jhutchins_wk> kunji: Different systems don't default to auto.  Ubuntu defaults and uses noauto for override.
<ddosantos> because the hard drive was off at that moment
<ddosantos> then when switched on I hoped it would mount at /media/externo
<ddosantos> but it didn't
<kunji> jhutchins_wk: ah, I see, I'll need to keep that in mind.
<Phonequer> zykotick9: thanks
<iceroot> Tost: why you need to put files in that directory?
<josesierra> keelG: total amount of memory is only 3GB (max 4GB, it's an older system, lol).  But if you're telling me that kind of mem usage is normal, I'll definitely take your word for it!  Thank you (again!!!)
<iceroot> Tost: normally you will manage your repos using the software-center
<kunji> ddosantos: Hmm, check again that the UUID is right, that the drive is NTFS, and that /media/externo exists with the correct permissions.  I'm not sure what else to look at, I've never actually had a problem with fstab.
<iceroot> josesierra: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Grandpa_smasher> im haveing wifi problems AR9485 aetheros, cant resolve servers 1/2 the time... is this driver or dns issue that can be fixed?
<ddosantos> kunji: ok, thanks, I will
<hillary> iceroot: the result of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hillary> "is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583192/
<kunji> Grandpa_smasher: Could be either I suppose, have you tried using other dns servers yet?
<Grandpa_smasher> have not
<Angela> ciao
<ddosantos> the output of fdisk -l tells me that that the device is in /dev/sdf1
<ddosantos> and blkid of /dev/sdf1 is the one I posted
<iceroot> hillary: everything fine and your system is updated successfully with the latest security fixes
<ddosantos> /dev/sdf1: LABEL="Iomega HDD" UUID="D27431CF7431B6D7" TYPE="ntfs"
<kunji> ddosantos: Oh, hmm, actually are there supposed to be quotes around the UUID?  I think it's not supposed to.
<Grandpa_smasher> kunji, how do i go about changing dns?
<hillary> iceroot: yes yes yes. I have confirmed!!!!! Thank you so much(Asante Sana)
<Tost> iceroot, I'm trying to install OpenNMS on this ubuntu box and it's a requirement..see here Configure APT- "Adding a Repository" section  http://www.opennms.org/wiki/Installation:Debian
<iceroot> hillary: you are welcome
<ddosantos> aren't they? The other partition with ntfs is being correctly mounted at /media/partiwin
<kunji> ddosantos: In mine I do not have quotes around them, and you don't for your first 2 partitions.
<iceroot> Tost: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> Tost: edit that file with the repos you need
<iceroot> Tost: no need to create files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Tost> iceroot, ok, i was just following the directions but I'll do what you say..
<iceroot> Tost: and please remeber, such repos are not supported here, we only support installations with official ubuntu repos
<ddosantos> kunji: I will try without them, but it makes me doubt as the sda1 is being mounted at /media/partiwin as expected, and that line does have quotes
<kunji> ddosantos: Also I have no - in utf-8, I have utf8.  Maybe the parser is breaking on that right before the last drive?  Try changing those 2 things and give it a go
<iceroot> Tost: and dont!!!! put in the squeeze parts
<iceroot> Tost: at "installing the jdk"
<iceroot> Tost: never put debian repos inside ubuntu
<Tost> iceroot; forgive my ignoerance but what's a repo? and where would I go for help with such repos?
<iceroot> !repo | Tost
<ubottu> Tost: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Tex_Nick> !dns | Grandpa_smasher
<ubottu> Grandpa_smasher: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<kunji> ddosantos: hmm, also the utf part is lowercase in mine, I'll post what mine looks like real quick for you.
<ddosantos> kunji: thank you for the help, that could be, but then why would the first partition be correctly mounted?
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Quotes don't matter, I have both formats and it works either way.
<iceroot> Tost: something like that is supported nowhere
<iceroot> Tost:  deb http://debian.opennms.org stable main
<iceroot>  deb-src http://debian.opennms.org stable main
<kunji> ddosantos: If the parser is breaking on the utf portion it will already have the right info for the UUID and mount point of the 1st one and mount it fine, it just may not have the correct locale
<iceroot> Tost: that are the only two lines which should be added to that file (still not supported) there other lines with squeeze and so on will break your system 100%
<kunji> ddosantos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583223/
<zykotick9> iceroot: i'd think testing or unstable would be a lot closer to any currently supported ubuntu version then squeeze (10.04 based).  Tost
<JuJuBee> ikonia: SO I used the stick to reinstall on another computer and on boot it set the internal HD to sda and the usb stick to sdb.  So grub was set to the correct location.  Rebooted and got grub rescue
<kunji> ddosantos: It's worth a shot, can't hurt to try it
<iceroot> zykotick9: i bet it will still break the system
<zykotick9> iceroot: agreed!
<kunji> Tex_Nick: Thanks for helping Grandpa_smasher, I was preoccupied
<iceroot> zykotick9: multiarch, systemd, udev, dbus, libc6 dependency-issues and so on
<ddosantos> kunji: sure, I will do that. Can you please tell me if all your three mounted devices are external or internal?
<iceroot> zykotick9: all the nice thinks which will happen by mixing repos :)
<ddosantos> that could have something to do
<zykotick9> iceroot: ;)
<kunji> ddosantos: internal, but it shouldn't matter.
<Tex_Nick> kunji : np ... good to see you :-)
<ddosantos> as in my case, one of them is internal (the one which mounts ok) and the other one external
<iceroot> zykotick9: but without sid there is no real fun .)
<ddosantos> anyway I am going to remove the - and let's see
<zykotick9> iceroot: 'cause when it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces ;)
<kunji> ddosantos: Hmm, you think it might be some sort of usb issue?  It's possible, I did have one drive in the past that didn't work because it wasn't getting enough power right at boot.
<iceroot> zykotick9: :)
<Grandpa_smasher> no problem kunji getting bind9 now
<ddosantos> what I was thinking is that maybe it tried to mount it at boot, but it couldn't, then failed with the system running
<kunji> Tex_Nick: I got that screen thing resolved eventually with jrib's help, I posted it here for someone that was having the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074264&page=2  turns out Flash had nothing to do with it.
<iceroot> zykotick9: for a real dependency fight you need a newer libc6. everything else is boring and can be fixed with alot of effort
<iceroot> zykotick9: but libc6 errors....
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: ntfs-3g is correct according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Grandpa_smasher> god bind9 no is too complicated 4 me
<Tex_Nick> kunji : great to hear that ... jrib is good ... & thanks for the link, i'll make a note of it for future reference :-)\
<ddosantos> jhutchins_wk: yes, locale=es_ES.UTF-8 should also be
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Oh, I see, he was talking about utf8.  See the system generated entries without the -
<orudie> Hi. How can I burn .iso to a usb disk ?
<lazer> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Those are codepages though, not localles.
<kunji> Grandpa_smasher: Umm, sorry, wait up, bind9?  Isn't that overkill?  Maybe that wasn't the right link to be looking at.
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: So does partwin mount correctly?
<ddosantos> jhutchins_wk: actually it does
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Then the format of the fstab entry is correct and should work for either one.
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: What happens when you try mount /media/externo?
<ddosantos> may fstab be in conflict with some other file that makes the drive mount on its own?
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Not quite the way it works.
<orudie> no, I want to burn an iso in ubuntu
<Guest1649> hi
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: If your fstab entry is broken, other mechanisms will mount the drive.
<orudie> I already have ubuntu 12.04 installed. I downloaded an .iso file and now I need to burn it to a USB (not as data). Any help ?
<kunji> Grandpa_smasher: Open up the network manager and pick the connection you're using, click edit, go to IPv4 (or 6 if you're using it already) and you should see a field for entering additional DNS servers.
<jhutchins_wk> orudie: The instructions for installing from a usb drive will tell you how to "burn" it.
<Grandpa_smasher> ya its blank, what should i enter
<qhartman> orudie, the easiest way would be to mount the iso and then just copy them like you would any other files
<ddosantos> um, that's weird
<Guest1649> use untebootin
<Kroach> does zenity --list --checklist/--radiolist have an item limit?
<ddosantos> it actually mounts the drive typing mount /media/externo
<jhutchins_wk> qhartman: That won't create a bootable drive.
<zykotick9> qhartman: if it's a bootable iso, i highly doubt your method would work.
<Grandpa_smasher> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<Guest1649> will some body tell what is full form of GRUB
<ddosantos> thanks you all for your time
<Grandpa_smasher> Guest1649,  full form?
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Then it _shoud_ automount if you connect it after boot, but because the iomega has replaceable cartridges it might not.
<qhartman> jhutchins_wk, zykotick9 - he never said that's what he needed to do, just that he had an iso and that he wanted to "burn" to usb.
<kunji> Grandpa_smasher: Well, whatever other dns server you want to use OpenDNS maintains several, but you would need to look them up, I don't remember them.  Google maintains an easy one to remember 8.8.8.8
<ddosantos> yes, it automounts, but in another path
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: I think the next thing to check is seeing if it mounts properly if it's powered up at boot.
<Grandpa_smasher> ty kunji ill try the google one
<ddosantos> that was my idea, yes
<ddosantos> I don't know why I didn't think of that before
<jhutchins_wk> qhartman: Do you have an objection to using the method used for install isos?
<Kroach> Guest1649: you mean what the shortcut stands for? GRand Unified Bootloader
<Nitesh> any girl here.....16-22
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: Your method _should_ work - it works for USB drives I have in order to define permissions for the mounts, but the iomega, well, rules are different.
<kunji> Grandpa_smasher: Actually though I think it will still try the other one first, as it is primary and so it still may be slow.  You might need to set up a static ip to force it to use only the dns entries you set (I believe it grabs others through DHCP).
<ddosantos> jhutchins_wk: thanks for the support, I will make some tests. I think I will set the settings to noauto and mount it manually when needed, as I don't it need it to be always there
<ddosantos> don't need it*
<Bookwormser> Hello, how do you disable tftp service?
<Nitesh> any girl here.....16-22
<jhutchins_wk> ddosantos: You might experiment with blkid on the drive without a cartridge vs with one.
<mda> hello
<jhutchins_wk> Bookwormser: How did you enable it?
<qhartman> jhutchins_wk, not neccesarily. Depends on what the person is trying to do exactly. If they are trying to a make a bootable USB from a bootable ISO, it makes sense. If they just need the files on the drive, it's overly complicated and requires that anythingalready on the drive be lost.
<Bookwormser> jhutchins_wk: Not sure. It came up on an audit.
<DJones> Nitesh: Wrong channel for dating
<ddosantos> I don't know what's a cartridge
<mda> hello - i just installed ubuntu on an usb with universal usb installer i did  NOT choose persistant file size - does uvuntu save data on my usb if i browse or use skype !? ty
<ddosantos> I'm googling it
<jhutchins_wk> Bookwormser: No way to find out who enabled it & why?
<jhutchins_wk> Bookwormser: It's not trivial to set up, so they must've had a good reason.
<kunji> Nitesh: This is not a dating chat, stop being an asshole.
<Bookwormser> jhutchins_wk: I can ask around. It shouldn't be enabled though, as this is just a historical data server.
<tqrst> BluesKaj: uptime pissing contest? What? I was just asking why you were focusing on "startup scripts" given that I haven't "Started up" in forever.
<qhartman> jhutchins_wk, if they just need the stuff from the image on the USB disk, then mounting / copying is the most expedient method to get it.
<ddosantos> thanks again, see you another time. Bye
<jhutchins_wk> Bookwormser: Off the top of my head /etc/init.d/tftpd stop should turn it off, then use update-rc.conf to prevent it from auto-starting.
<mda> anyone  ?
<mda> hello - i just installed ubuntu on an usb with universal usb installer i did  NOT choose persistant file size - does uvuntu save data on my usb if i browse or use skype !? ty
<Bookwormser> jhutchins_wk: Thanks, I will check it out.
<kunji> mda: I believe not, you could just check though, since you've already installed it
<mda> ty but how can i check ?
<jhutchins_wk> Bookwormser: tftp is mostly used for PXE - booting from the network.  It's sometimes used to transfer files to embedded devices (programming a router).
<kunji> mda: Umm, I mean just literally check the places you think it might be saved and see if it is.  I think you will not find any though.  For instance, you could bookmark a page, reboot, and see if there is a bookmark.
<Bookwormser> jhutchins_wk: Excellent, thank you. I got it squared away now.
<jhutchins_wk> xlnt
<pushcx> I'm running 12.10 and trying to get Nautilus to forget the password to an afp share I told it to 'remember always'. Everything I can find says it should be in seahorse, but zero of my network share passwords are in there. Where else should I look?
<trees> I desperately need help repairing my GRUB2 setup, its stuck in repair mode
<trees> and Im kindof lost on how to fix it
<number9> I installed ubuntu 12.04 via the alternate install disk with lvm and full encryption onto a 320GB hard drive. When I go into thunar it tells me that I have only 80GB free, and it lists a 320GB hard drive that is unmountable as a 'removable drive' is this normal?
<niallobroin> I'm trying to install opendkim and opendkim-tools on precise, but there's a version conflict. opendkim-tools : Breaks: opendkim (< 2.5.2+dfsg-2~) but 2.5.2+dfsg-1ubuntu3 is to be installed  Should I file a launchpad bug?
<hillary> i installed winff in ubuntu 12.04 and it used to work but it is no longer doing any conversion. Any problem?
<alimj> number9: I also use LVM with encryption... What you say is not normal!
<number9> alimj: that's what I thought. When I go in in gparted things look semi normal though, a small boot partition and then an extended encrypted partition for the rest of the disk.
<alimj> You should have everything else on that encrypted partition (including swap)
<alimj> number9: My setup is 32gb for root, 4gb for swap and the rest for /home
<alimj> number9: Plus one small un-encrypted 2gb partition for /boot
<number9> alimj: thanks for your help, I might try a reinstall?
<alimj> number9: Not necessarily.
<alimj> number9: Please note that the system shows LVM2 partition and it can not mount it
<ns-nazri> i have problem! i have smartphone neo L, when i connect usb in my linux, it is not working, what happen?
<number9> alimj: well that's the weird thing is that it does mount because there is only that one partition, and so that is where my /home /swap and whatever are! But a harddrive shows up on my desktop that is 320GB that is unmountable
<alimj> number9: That 320GB is the main LVM2 container. You should take care about the partitions within the LVM2
<ns-nazri> but i see not have smartphone computer
<alimj> number9: Please wait a second, I am looking into my notes to send you a useful URL
<alimj> number9: after creating the LVM, use something like these commands: lvcreate -n swap -L 8G vg
<hillary> any problem with my winff ubuntu 12.04
<Phonequer> If I have libboost-filesystem1.50-dev installed, does it automatically provide libboost-filesystem-dev? The same for 1.49 ?
<alimj> number9: lvcreate -n home -l 100%FREE vg
<alimj> number9: Please take note of -l 100%FREE
<alimj> number9: Then you can: mkswap  /dev/mapper/vg-swap
<alimj> number9: ... and: mkfs.ext4 -L home /dev/mapper/vg-home
<simpleuser> Hello there. Did someone try to configure Kobo after buying it, on Ubuntu ? I followed this tuto : http://nicofonk.fr/index.php?article9/installer-kobo-desktop-sur-debian-ou-ubuntu
<alimj> number9: Actually I created a separate lv for root (/)
<simpleuser> But now when i launch "Kobo" in terminal i get this : "/usr/local/Kobo/Kobo: error while loading shared libraries: libicuuc.so.44: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ciccio> list
<simpleuser> Any idea ?
<alimj> number9: before creating /home I did: lvcreate -n root -L 32G vg
<alimj> number9: However, you can have both /home and / on the same partition
<alimj> number9: Or better to say, on the same logical volume...
<number9> alimj: Thanks! I'll look into that. Is there a simple way to look into that without changing my configuration? Also will suspend (risky from a privacy standpoint, but convenient) and hibernate work?
<alimj> yes
<alimj> number9: One moment...
<xkernel> is there a calender application that integrates with the desktop to give alerts on schedules?
<simpleuser> Anyone ?
<alimj> number9: lvextend, lvdisplay
<alimj> number9: The first command should be able to extend a logical volume to the entire available space on volume group
<alimj> number9: The first command is really useful. It displays the currently status
<alimj> number9: Also lvscan
<number9> alimj: thanks again, a bunch! I was not making progress in google alone. I'll try these things out and return if I have others! you're the best!
<semarjt> hey guys, i got a new ubuntu install, it seemed to install ok and even  booted once. However now when i boot I get the black screen/blinking cursor forever. Most solutions involv changing grub...I cant even get grub to come up (holding shift does nothing) going back to the livecd (usb key) i can mount and explore the filesystem..
<alimj> number9: Home it helps.
<semarjt> (12.04)
<alimj> number9: I will be going. Others will help
<dufa> Hello! I have recieved a bootable dvd and would like to verify that the burned iso is actually the right one. I know what the md5 of the iso should be, but I am unceirtan as to how to verify the burned cd. Any help?
<alimj> dufa: Check md5 of the DVD
<alimj> dufa: use md5sum /dev/sr0
<alimj> dufa: /dev/sr0 should be replaced with your DVD drive address
<dufa> alimj: the dvd is in /dev/sr0, should md5sum /dev/sr0 return the the correct sum?
<alimj> dufa: YES
<dufa> alimj: well, I thought so, but it doesn't
<alimj> dufa: As soon as you execute the command, DVD starts spinning fast and reads the entire DVD
<alimj> dufa: Then the DVD is not same as ISO
<mimir> hi, i have a ASUS ROG G75VW laptop with AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (ath9k driver) and wireless n does;t work at all. won't see any n networks...
<dufa> alimj: ok, it seems it isn't, just wanted to make sure as i didn't burn it myself, thanks
<alimj> dufa: Anytime
<mimir> connection is stable on 2.4Ghz, but it's slow... :(
<mimir> can i do anything to enable n?
<alimj> OK, Bye guys - Time to sleep. zZz zZz
<jhutchins_wk> !ath9k
<mimir> !ath9k
<Amacidia> Hey everyone. I have several DVD's that store some tar/gz files. No matter what disc I use, I'm always getting "Error splicing file: input/output error". Any ideas?
<mimir> looks like the bot doesn't know anything about ath9k
<Amacidia> I'm trying to copy the files off the dvd onto the local drive.
<jhutchins_wk> mimir: You need the ath9k_htc driver + firmware.
<mimir> jhutchins_wk: cool, let me look into that
<mimir> jhutchins_wk: thanks :)
<hillary> iceroot: still there?
<hillary> Am preparing for RHCE exam  in 4 months any body with study resources to help me?
<SocialEvil> guys if i want to open a program in a terminal, how can i open it but when i close the terminal, the program to continue to work ?
<jhutchins_wk> hillary: #rhel
<MonkeyDust> SocialEvil  use screen
<mimir> jhutchins_wk: hm looks like my device isnt' in the supported devices list: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc/devices
<dspohn> didn't work hillary?
<MonkeyDust> SocialEvil  type screen, then enter, then the program
<jhutchins_wk> SocialEvil: Then detach the session.
<hillary> dspohn: iceroot helped and now it perfect! Thank you good people
<dspohn> hillary, I saw that.. good job
<hillary> jhutchins_wk: Redhat certified engineer exams
<MonkeyDust> SocialEvil  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<zykotick9> SocialEvil: i'm a long time screen user, but recently switched to tmux... just something to consider
<jhutchins_wk> hillary: THe people in rhel may know of some resources.  Be aware that because RedHat is in the buisiness of making money by selling those resources they're harder to find free than similar material for Ubuntu.
<SocialEvil> thank you guys
<jhutchins_wk> hillary: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/ is useful
<hillary> xchat people are really encouraging
<dspohn> irssi user here
<folorn> anyone know a good web cam application besides cheese that WORKS?
<hillary> jhutchins_wk: your advice to me?
<folorn> cheese just trys to load then quits out so i dont know what to do ...could anyone help?
<folorn> i need it for pictures and taking videos
<hillary> jhutchins_wk: am open source fun and wish to promote linux in kenya
<folorn> nobody got any ideas then?
<thechef> Is nvidia 310 going to land in Ubuntu LTS any soon as non-experimental?
<thechef> I think on NVIDIAs side it's a non-experimental release - does the integration to LTS make problems?
<iceroot> thechef: it will never be there normally
<iceroot> thechef: there will be no major-updates within an ubuntu-release, only security-fixes
<thechef> iceroot: what is then the difference between current and current-updates?
<iceroot> thechef: you mean "precise" and "precise-updates" for example?
<hany> can you help me?
<thechef> iceroot: no, specifically in the case of nvidia: nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates (at least I think that's the name of the packages)
<iceroot> thechef: dont know
<hany> i want install package c++
<Alocer> iceroot: in additional drivers.
<thechef> iceroot: well it says in jockey or "additional drivers" that nvidia-current-updates contains "Nachträgliche Aktualisierung" which translated to english means "updates which were made available after". If I understand correctly this means that it contains drivers which were made available AFTER the release of Ubuntu LTS - so I expect it to contain 310 sooner or later..
<iceroot> thechef: yes, sounds like nvidia is patching there package with newer stuff
<tacotruck123> I have a usb drive that is showing it is write protected in windows...when I launch gparted and try to format it...it gives me input output error. Any ideas?
<iceroot> thechef: the packages maintained by ubuntu will not hit major updates (there are a few exceptions)
<Alocer> iceroot: 310 is experimental i think
<thechef> iceroot: I'd guess the nvidia drivers would be such an exception, just like other kernel stuff (such as kernel backports)
<iceroot> thechef: its up to nvidia, ubuntu is not maintaining the nvidia package
<Alocer> iceroot: what about the tests ?
<Alocer> iceroot: will Ubuntu test the packages?
<Wug> Would anyone by any chance know a command I could use to force reconfigure chromium-browser and all of its dependencies?
<iceroot> Alocer: as i said, its all up to nvidia
<iceroot> Wug: sudo dpkg --reconfigure packagename  should work
<Ashe`> hi, I'm having some issue: trying to use llvm 3.3 (which I built and then statically linked against), however it seems like libLLVM-3.1.so is used by OpenGL (from the look of it) and the two don't really play along: http://pastebin.com/mgJuARmq
<Ashe`> (that's without installing the llvm-dev package, by the way)
<Wug> iceroot: that doesnt reconfigure dependencies
<ciccia> ciao
<Wug> I can't view a specific webpage, I get a nonsensical error
<Wug> I'm convinced its a broken dependency somewhere because reinstalling it didnt fix it and other browsers (and the same browser on other computers) work fine
<Alocer> Wug: look in ~/.config maybe there is sth to change or delete there
<ciccia> list
<ThinkT510> Wug: sure its not an extension you installed?
<Wug> It used to work and suddenly stopped, and no amount of flushing settings has worked
<Wug> I haven't installed any extensions
<Alocer> Wug: e.g. www.yahoo.com, you can ping it but cant browse it with chromium or firefox ?
<Wug> its https://cs.rit.edu
<Wug> I can see it fine without https and from firefox
<Wug> only chrome doesn't work, gives error 2
<Wug> (Unknown Error)
<jhutchins_wk> Wug: Look for a .chromium folder in your homedir.  Rename or delete.
<ThinkT510> Wug: The site's security certificate is not trusted! < thats what i get
<Wug> yeah, its self signed
<Wug> I dont even get the warning page
<Wug> renaming ~/.config/chromium did not fix it (but it cleared all of my history, settings, and extensions)
<Wug> my one extension which I guess I did have (installed for months, has never caused issues before, likely unrelated)
<Alocer> Wug: so if you hadn't added the security certificate then it should give you error. am i right ?
<Wug> it should warn me that the certificate is self signed, but it doesnt
<Wug> I get absolutely nothing
<ThinkT510> Wug: i thought you said you haven't installed any extensions
<Wug> ThinkT510: I thought so too, but I had one
<Wug> its unrelated.
<ThinkT510> Wug: are you sure?
<Wug> renaming ~/.config/chromium removed it and problem persists
<drokita> Has anyone else had an upgrade of Ubuntu 12.04 to kernel 3.6.6 break their video and display?
<ThinkT510> drokita: kernel upgrades can't be supported here
<Alocer> Wug: i m thinking the problem is caused by the website. maybe your firefox is using cache to view the website
<djzn> j #archlinux
<drokita> ThinkT510: ok... is there a better forum for that?
<Wug> Alocer: documents there are updated frequently, I've made absolutely sure that the problem is exclusive to chromium
<Alocer> :-?
<Wug> if you were to accept the invalid (self signed) cert you'd be able to see everything there
<Alocer> correct
<ThinkT510> Wug: and you are using the chromium from the repo?
<Brewster> ok so I have really ruined my computer
<Wug> ThinkT510: chromium-browser, Version 23.0.1271.97 Ubuntu 12.04 (23.0.1271.97-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Salastil> Does anyone know of a way to launch xchat at startup that allows it to be closed to the desktop? When have it autostarted it closes and the process can't be reclaimed. However when I close it and restart the program it works just fine. Is there a command I can set in the boot sequence to do this?
<millennia> Brewster | aww, what happened?
<Brewster> Basically I went to update my graphics drivers and now nothing works. I set up ubuntu so that my home folder is encrypted. How would I back that up and restore it?
<Wug> Brewster: if you hit ctrl+alt+F1 do you get a shell?
<Wug> if you do you can fix things from there
<drokita> What forum does one go to discuss Ubuntu kernel upgrade problems
<drokita> ?
<shock_one> drokita, try askubuntu
<Brewster> it goes to a terminal log in but after like 15 seconds the monitor loses signal and everything freezes
<drokita> shock_one: thanks!
<millennia> Brewster | you could back up it's data in encrypted form, but there might be no way to restore it from another Os install
<Brewster> I have that key that it gave me when it was encrypted
<Wug> Brewster: try a different monitor.  The terminal should more or less always work and does not require graphics drivers to work.  I've had monitors that didn't like to display the ttys for long
<Wug> they'd flicker back and forth between showing it and "signal out of band"
<millennia> Brewster | ok. then maybe you could
<Brewster> I guess this was for the better... I was planning on backing everything up and then installing windows for gaming and then ubuntu on top of it for a while now
<Wug> Brewster: chances are you could boot to single user mode or something and fix the drivers
<Wug> you could probably also boot it and ssh into it
<Wug> borked graphics shouldnt stop ssh from working
<millennia> Brewster | Is you graphics/monitor setup anything special or just a standard one video card and one monitor?
<sobotka> hi there
<sobotka> need some advice, anybody care to help?
<qhartman> don't ask to ask, just ask, and if someone is willing / able to help, they will.
<DJones> sobotka Without details, nobody will know whether they can help
<sobotka> i have a 10.10 ubuntu netbook remix
<sobotka> on my netbook
<bekks> sobotka: 10.10 isnt supported anymore.
<Wug> just ask anyway
<sobotka> i know. so i think it's time to get rid of it
<sobotka> what do you suggest i should do: upgrade 11.04 then 11.10 or clean install
<Brewster> millennia: one video card 2 monitors
<millennia> sobotka | you see, if it was 10.04 it would still be supported :)
<sobotka> yea i know
<Brewster> oh ssh
<millennia> sobotka | always go for the clean install
<Brewster> didn't think of that
<OerHeks> sobotka, my choice would be do a clean install
<millennia> Brewster | does it work with just one monitor? connected?
<Brewster> sure
<sobotka> of course, clean install seams right, but it's more painful for me: usb boot out of the question
<Brewster> I can turn one off and it works just fine
<sobotka> *seems
<sobotka> so is it really nasty to try to double upgrade?
<millennia> Brewster | that narrows down your problem. The drivers are ok and don't need to be reinstalled. You just need to configure them for dual monitors
<Brewster> le sigh
<belgianguy> at this point, if I get a VPS, am I better off with 12.10 or 12.04 LTS?
<bekks> belgianguy: 12.04
<belgianguy> for a server I'd opt for 12.04 LTS
<Brewster> but I know the drivers don't work now. Apparently 310 doesn
<belgianguy> bekks: ah, k :)
<millennia> sobotka | even one upgrade is a game of russian rouletter with 3 bullets
<bcuraboy> hi guys..i've managed to install Pear Linux in dual boot with win8.but after i've installed the nvidia driver from the additional drivers aplicattion,when i rebooted the system it appears only a black screen with the command line..what should i do?
<Brewster> t support nvidia 7x cards
<ThinkT510> millennia: you don't need a pipe to send a message
<Brewster> probably didn't use the right words but I know this driver wasn't written for my graphics card
<sobotka> millennia: i've upgraded several times before with no problems whatsoever, but never attempted a double upgrade
<millennia> Brewster ++ if it wasn't the right driver, it wouldn't work in single monitor mode either
<Brewster> exactly
<Brewster> I still see the terminal login
<Brewster> no fancy gui's
<Brewster> just text
<Wug> ThinkT510: update.  I receive the following message on stdout when I attempt to visit the page: [16496:16523:0128/153851:ERROR:cert_verify_proc_nss.cc(760)] CERT_PKIXVerifyCert for www.cs.rit.edu failed err=-8016
<theseus> here is a weird one,  minimizing Thunderbird logs me out of ubuntu 12.04.  Can anyone relate and solve?
<millennia> Brewster := what was your video card and which driver are you using?
<sobotka> so i guess there's no more "ubuntu netbook remix". anybody know how 12.04 works on netbooks?
<Brewster> I believe it was geforce 7950
<Brewster> and I had attempted to update to 310
<Brewster> the official ones
<millennia> Brewster := you men the proprietary official drivers?
<Brewster> yes
<red82> www-docs is the ubuntu equivalent of the apache user in fedora ?
<bekks> red82: No. www-data is the apache-user in Ubuntu.
<red82> bekks: right, data.  my bad.
<red82> ty
<millennia> Brewster | which version were you using before the upgrade to 310?
<BrianV_> Hello folks :), Who is willing to help me with a -minor- crontab issue?
<Brewster> some variation of 304
<millennia> Brewster | and it worked ok with dual monitors?
<Brewster> yes
<Wug> hey, I fixed it
<Wug> I had an old certificate stored for it
<Wug> some sort of buggy behavior was happening and the error it was giving me was bogus
<Wug> but removing the old certificate and restarting the browser fixed it.
<millennia> Brewster | would it be a poison pill to revert back to 304?
<Brewster> absolutely not
<jrib> BrianV_: just give your details in your question
<millennia> Brewster | I'm guessing that would be the best remedy then
<Brewster> but I have tried that
<Brewster> uninstalling the nvidia experimental and then installing nvidia-current-updates
<Brewster> I have even tried the manual installation from the nvidia site
<Brewster> no luck there
<BrianV_> jrib: I have a ubuntu 12.04 LTS server running, but when I create a crontab entry with crontab -e nothing happens. i.e: the given task is not running. No errors in the cron.log
<millennia> Brewster | so you completed all that but it's still broken? :(
<jrib> BrianV_: do you have a final newline in your crontab?
<Brewster> yes
<BrianV_> jrib: what do you mean with final newline?
<jrib> BrianV_: an empty line at the bottom of your file
<BrianV_> jrib: yes I have. Since 'nano' adds it automatically.
<Aknot> Anyone know how i can add intergalactic fm stations to radio tray? Their stations can be only dled from facebook page but radio tray requires url. https://www.facebook.com/IntergalacticFM/app_297412757023541
<jrib> BrianV_: pastebin your crontab
<BrianV_> jrib: SHELL=/bin/bash
<BrianV_> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<BrianV_> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<BrianV_> */5 * * * * nobody /usr/bin/php /home/vs320/domains/bvprod.com/public_html/support/api/cron.php
<jrib> BrianV_: use a pastebin
<millennia> Brewster | apparently you are mot the only victim of this exact same bug
<BrianV_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583620/plain/
<Eagleman> Is it possible to shutdown an interface when a specific quota is reached?
<Brewster> I know
<Brewster> I took out my hard drive in an attempt to recover my home folder but that didn't work
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  sounds like you need a  #bash script to that end
<Brewster> I have a hard drive to usb adaptor
<millennia> Brewster | I can't find anyone who solved it short of a complete reinstall
<Brewster> but anyway I put my drive back in and now my whole computer doesn't work
<jrib> BrianV_: you said you used crontab -e?
<BrianV_> jrib: yes
<Brewster> so I will be back later when I disassemble and reassemble my computer
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust, they send me right back to ubuntu
<Brewster> but millennia: thanks for your help :)
<jrib> Brewster: this file does not have the proper format for a user's crontab.  It looks more like /etc/crontab
<Brewster> um
<Brewster> what
<jrib> Brewster: sorry.
<Brewster> I'll just go
<jrib> BrianV_: this file does not have the proper format for a user's crontab.  It looks more like /etc/crontab
<chris_> I've installed ubuntu on a laptop and it is not detecting the wireless card.  When the Live CD booted up first the additional hardware box came up and said that it detected a wireless device whose drivers needed activating, but now it's not coming up.   What steps do I have to take to get the drivers working on this installed ubuntu?
<mvk> [ 2400.445633] CPU0: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 317)
<BrianV_> jrib: but it should work right? or am I wrong?
<jrib> BrianV_: no, it won't work.
<mvk> on my macbook air, with 12.10  -  3.5.0.22 kernel
<jrib> BrianV_: get rid of the user column
<mvk> why does this happen!?
<chrisc__> How do I mount an nfs directory to a directory /logs if there are active processes writing data to the directory? Would I need to init to a different level or maybe kill the processes, rename the folder to save current data, then mount the nfs to /logs, then restart? Would this work?
<millennia> mvk | cpus can get hot without power management
<BrianV_> jrib: so I have to remove the username "nobody" from the line?
<jrib> BrianV_: sure
<mvk> millennia, its a macbook, i expect there is power management
<JuJuBee> I need to boot a computer from usb stick and copy the contents of HD to a server.  How do I do that and retain ownership and permissions?  rsync -azvv set ownership to the remote user account...
<mvk> on this intel I5 system
<millennia> mvk | I don't know about macbooks, but pc power management is at least partly controlled by the OS
<mvk> millennia, should be the same with macbook
<chris_> Hello. I've installed ubuntu on a laptop and it is not detecting the wireless card.  When the Live CD booted up first the additional hardware box came up and said that it detected a wireless device whose drivers needed activating, but now it's not coming up.   What steps do I have to take to get the drivers working on this installed ubuntu?
<OerHeks> mvk maybe you need fancontrol > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal from this mactel ppa
<ThinkT510> chris_: lspci
<millennia> chris_ | what kindof wireless is it? builtin or usb?
<bekks> JuJuBee: Use "--numeric-ids" with rsync.
<ThinkT510> chris_: i'm guessing its going to be a broadcom
<chris_> ThinkT510: built in
<BrianV_> jrib: I added * * * * * echo "Cron Worked $(date)" >> /tmp/cronworked.txt to the cron. Let's see if it works.
<chris_> ThinkT510: yes broadcom was displayed in the addtional drivers on the livecd
<ThinkT510> !b43 | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chris_> ThinkT510: thanks
<mvk> OerHeks, good point, i havent heard the fan yet!
<cortexman> when i install open-vm-tools in a virtual machine it says "not starting as we're not running in a vm"
<cortexman> (this is quantal)
<chris_> ThinkT510: it's a BCM4312
<millennia> chris_ | your only option then is to install "ndis-wrapper" and use the windows driver
<JuJuBee> bekks: that's fine, but when using cli from live usb, the user is ubuntu (id 999) but the HD is mostly owned by root (id 0)...  Trying to make a template for ltsp client
<jhutchins_wk> cortexman: Probably a vmware issue, make sure you have the latest/matching version for the host.
<BrianV_> jrib: nothing happens.. cronworked.txt is still empty (read 0 lines)
<bekks> JuJuBee: Then use sudo
<jrib> BrianV_: the file  got created ?
<BrianV_> manually yes.. i did a touch cronworked.txt in the /tmp dir.
<Styler2go> Hello Guys, how can i pack multiple dirs into one tar?
<BrianV_> jrib: manually yes.. i did a touch cronworked.txt in the /tmp dir.
<jrib> BrianV_: what user are you doing this as?
<BrianV_> jrib: currently as root
<jrib> BrianV_: output of « crontab -l »?
<theadmin> Styler2go: tar cf something.tar d1 d2 d3
<chris_> millennia: what about the b43 open source driver?
<theadmin> Styler2go: For compression, use either "tar czf something.tar.gz d1 d2 d3" or "tar cjf something.tar.bz2 d1 d2 d3"
<Styler2go> is this the best way to make a comlete backup? tar the dirs etc, home and var?
<jrib> !backup | Styler2go
<ubottu> Styler2go: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JuJuBee> bekks: sudo rsync -azvv / remoteuser@remote.ip:/path/to/destination ??
<bekks> JuJuBee: sudo rsync -azvv --numeric-ids ...
<millennia> chris_ | try it
<JuJuBee> Ah, ok
<chris_> millennia: which is easiest to install and get running?
<BrianV_> jrib: the output is my crontab file.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583666/plain/
<Styler2go> tar cf backup.tar /etc /var /home  error:   tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<theadmin> Styler2go: That's acceptable.
<Styler2go> oh
<Styler2go> so.. it worked? :D
<jrib> BrianV_: ps -ef | grep cron
<Wug> ThinkT510: in case you were curious, its because the CA is signed with md5, which provokes the error 8016 response (SEC_ERROR_CERT_SIGNATURE_ALGORITHM_DISABLED) for which support is apparently buggy
<theadmin> Styler2go: Well, if it's finished and you're back to the prompt, then yes. But the problem is it will never finish if you're doing this on the same system you're  currently working on.
<Styler2go> aaah i got it...
<theadmin> Styler2go: Because the directories will keep changing, it wil keep updating them, etc
<Wug> because of buggy support it gets propagated as unknown error
<BrianV_> jrib: root     26219 27101  0  2012 pts/8    00:00:00 grep --color=auto cron (with cron in red)
<ThinkT510> Wug: glad you figured it out
<Wug> I need to go yell at the cs department apparently
<jrib> BrianV_: so cron isn't running....  How did you install ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> bekks: same thing happens
<millennia> chris_ | that's a good question. They both aren't effortless. But the open source b43 drivers don't work for a lot of cards, so you might end up using ndiswrapper anyways
<chris_> millennia: ok you've made my mind up.
<bizhanMona> HI I have observed a strange behavior, when I install ubuntu on any of my system later on if I want to install RHEL/Fedora after successful installation I get grub failure, and system stops at grub rescue prompt,not sure why? Thx
<Styler2go> so my command will never end?
<BrianV_> jrib: I did not installed ubuntu myself. My friend installed it for me.
<jrib> BrianV_: apt-cache  policy cron
<BrianV_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583677/
<jrib> BrianV_: sudo service cron status
<BrianV_> jrib: cron stop/waiting
<jrib> BrianV_: sudo service cron start
<BrianV_> jrib: cron start/running (I tried this before tho.. Let's see if it will work)
<jrib> BrianV_: ps -ef | grep cron
<BrianV_> jrib: still same message, root     18002 27101  0  2012 pts/8    00:00:00 grep --color=auto cron (with cron in red)
<jrib> BrianV_: so cron didn't start...
<BrianV_> jrib: service cron status
<BrianV_> cron start/running
<jrib> BrianV_: you're sure the only line of output for ps -ef | grep cron was the one you pasted?
<BrianV_> jrib: yes 100% sure
<jrib> BrianV_: what happens when you run cron directly with « sudo cron »?
<shadow98> if i use file connect to server and connect to web dav server..how do i access that via  command line
<shadow98> how do i find out what the mount path is
<BrianV_> jrib: cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 26055: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jrib> BrianV_: cat /var/run/crond.pid
<MrSassyPants> in ubuntu, what's the way to remove/add stuff from /etc/init.d/ to the individual runlevels ?
<BrianV_> jrib: but it does put a new line in cronworked.txt!
<BrianV_> jrib: your command's output is: 26055
<jrib> MrSassyPants: sysv-rc-conf  but a lot of services won't be in /etc/init.d nowadays as they've been converted to upstart scripts (see upstart cookbook about manual overrides)
<jrib> BrianV_: ps -ef | grep 26055     shows cron now?
<BrianV_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583703/
<drhead> Hi, my OS is not showing anything past grub except weird graphical artifacts.  I managed to get it to boot to a command line by editing the grub commands, but I need a GUI and xorg.conf has been deprecated since I last used Linux and I don't know how to force VESA drivers to load.  Could someone tell me the quick way to do that?
<paoloumali> is it by design that i cannot edit etc files over sftp? even with default cloud user?
<jrib> BrianV_: well cron is running now for whatever reason.  I would reboot and see if cron is coming up when you boot
<BrianV_> jrib: i will reboot. hold on.
<shadow98> if i use file connect to server and connect to web dav server..how do i access that via  command line
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | drhead
<ubottu> drhead: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ThinkT510> drhead: also, if you make a xorg.conf it will be obeyed
<Adie__> WOOOOOOOOOOOO INCEST
<kunji> paoloumali: cloud user?  You mean you're using an Ubuntu machine up in someone else's cloud?  Then maybe, it all depends on what they allowed users to do in their ssh configuration... also in /etc/  So it is possible by design, but I don't know if they've chosen to restrict that or not.
<paoloumali> kunji, im testing out azure
<BrianV_> jrib: I have rebooted
<jrib> BrianV_: ps -ef | grep -i cron    returns?
<User23> does any one know how to fix amd proprietary drivers for ubuntu 12.10, all i can see is just the background i can bring up terminal.
<paoloumali> I'm just wondering, im using sftp, and still can't edit etc apache2 files. is this linux by design that admins should do it with sudo?
<BrianV_> jrib: root     27320 18557  0  2012 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i cron
<jrib> BrianV_: cat /var/run/crond.pid
<drhead> so after I use nomodeset, it'll default to vesa and from there I can either actually update ubuntu for the first time in years or maybe even install proprietary nvidia drivers?
<BrianV_> jrib: returns: 26055
<shadow98> if i use file connect to server and connect to web dav server..how do i access that via  command line
<kunji> paoloumali:Oh, yeah, I thought you were trying with sudo and it wasn't working for you (that can be configured to restrict access particularly over ssh).
<jrib> BrianV_: presumably that's just the old one?  But check: ps -ef | grep 26055
<ThinkT510> drhead: years? what version of ubuntu do you have?
<BrianV_> jrib: root     31600 18557  0  2012 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto 26055
<User23> does any one know how to fix amd proprietary drivers for ubuntu 12.10, all i can see is just the background i can bring up terminal. Thanks!
<ThinkT510> drhead: nomodeset just disables kernel mode setting, some drivers can act funny with it on
<paoloumali> kunji, i have no issue with sudo and working with vi too. just need confirmation as i just realized right now, this is really how linux is. to secure server, most will deactivate password and just use ssh keys?
<User23> can any one point me to a fix? please :D
<jrib> BrianV_: « cat /etc/init/cron.conf* »    output on pastebin
<drhead> ThinkT510: 11.10 on this one, but its just a copy I installed while troubleshooting some problems on this pc.  I haven't actively used Linux for about four years.
<kunji> paoloumali: That is used in the case where you need to automate tasks between servers, but you should use a password in conjunction with keys for the best security.
<jrib> BrianV_: do you have any other services not starting?
<paoloumali> also, since will use this to host mainly a site, is it proper to create a user, and then use his home directory as location for the web files instead of the var/www?
<BrianV_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583722/
<jrib> BrianV_: why is it all commented?
<paoloumali> kunji, I will use them both then. but what happens if i lost my key, there will be no way anymore to access my server right?
<BrianV_> jrib: yes after a reboot I have to start apache2 and mysql manually
<ikonia> BrianV_: how about telling us what you've really done
<ikonia> your config file is all commented out
<ikonia> that doesn't happen on it's own
<BrianV_> jrib: I don't know, I have not installed my server.
<paoloumali> kunji, i'm on another thread and someone commented about using sftp. is there any security issue with sftp?
<jrib> BrianV_: you should discuss these things with the person that installed it... cron isn't starting because its init file is all comments
<BrianV_> jrib: ok, but is there a way we can fix this now? or do I have to ask my friend who installed my server?
<User23> amd driver fix one ubuntu 12.10? anyone
<jrib> BrianV_: you can remove one column of comments from the file
<ikonia> User23: problem description, worthless...anyone
<kunji> paoloumali: Hmm, not really, come to think of it, that might be a home directory already (for the user apache runs as), but I'm not sure as I don't have apache installed on this machine at the moment.  I wouldn't do it though.  If you lose the key you will not have remote access to the server, someone with physical access could restore access to you, so it would probably involve talking to azure tech support, but you could get access back. 
<BrianV_> jrib: which column should I remove?
<jrib> BrianV_: the first one
<jrib> BrianV_: just the '#' but if there are two '##' then just make it '#'
<ikonia> I'd find out why it's disabled before re-enabling it
<paoloumali> kunji, awesome! I think I need to read a book on ubuntu web hosting security. do you have any recommendation?
<BrianV_> jrib: something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583736/
<jrib> BrianV_: yes, but pay mind to ikonia's advice
<kunji> paoloumali: I don't have any books for it, I usually just google extensively.  This is a pretty good site though: http://www.cyberciti.biz/  Also Ubuntu has some very good documentation for server, both official and community.
<shadow98> if i use file connect to server and connect to web dav server..how do i access that via  command line
<alessandro_> hi
<paoloumali> kunji, thanks. I need to master this hosting stuff as I will offer a web builder service
<BrianV_> jrib: well if I may guess, my friend did not pay attention to cronjob. But if it ain't comment out by default, I will ask him first.
<CyberGlitch> Anyone have luck with getting serial console working with a preseed file on 12.10?
<ikonia> BrianV_: pay attention to crontab ??? he clearly did as he's taken the time to learn how to disable it cleanly
<ikonia> BrianV_: it looks like it's you who's not paid attention by trying incorrect synatax in your crontab file
<CyberGlitch> I can get it to work after the fact but I am unsure how to do it with an answer file
<BrianV_> jrib: I will ask him first, before enable it again.
<jrib> BrianV_: ok
<BrianV_> ikonia: I am no ubuntu guru, I just did what my friend told me to do to activate a cronjob.
<BrianV_> jrib: thanks for your time. I will hook up with my friend for further assistance :)
<alexwaters> why does nothing happen when i do this: sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING --dst 23.234.23.123 -p tcp --dport 3434 -j DNAT --to-destination 278.33.32.123:22
<mario__> hello
<mario__> I have a problem with ubuntu 12.10, I think it does not recognize well the i3 processor .... I have a partition with windows 7 and ubuntu .... windows 7 is a splinter while ubuntu is slow ... takes 2 to 3 seconds and then opens the programs .... goes like a pentium 4 ....
<skinofstars> hi all. quick question, how do i launch programs with unity? like ones which i know are in bin but don't have a .desktop file
<jhutchins_wk> mario__: Given the commonality of the i3, I doubt your problem is processor related.
<theadmin> skinofstars: alt+f2, type binary name
<jhutchins_wk> mario__: Have you checked the I/O usage?  RAM saturation?  Swap?  System loaad?
<skinofstars> theadmin: alt+f2! brilliant! thanks!!
<mario__> jhutchins_wk no ...how do you?
<newwen> screw up
<newwen> sorry
<mario__> Intel® Core™ i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4
<jhutchins_wk> mario__: start with top to see what processes might be hogging CPU, how much ram the system sees, and whether the amount of swap used is changing.
<newwen> skinofstars, keep the start (win) button pressed for a cheatsheet of shorcuts
<mario__> lshw
<mario__>      *-cpu
<mario__>           description: CPU
<mario__>           product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<mario__>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<mario__>           physical id: 1f
<FloodBot1> mario__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> mario__: We get that you have a Core i3, why don't you do what people tell you to do instead?
<mario__> 800Mhz because ?
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583794/
<mario__> because 800 mhz ?
<technologic> help
<theadmin> mario__: That's current frequency.
<theadmin> mario__: It's normal for the processor not to be working on full speed when it's unnecessary.
<toshiba> ola
<theadmin> Now "size" is definetly one weird name for that
<toshiba> sou novo no ubuntu
<jetter> yo guys, have little linux problem anyone can help?
<theadmin> jetter: Just ask the question
<technologic> help me
<angs> how can I see the list of device ID for wlan0, wlan1, etc. interfaces?
<jetter> Concept: i want to build web server env. linux + lighttpd + mysql + v8 javascript enginge on fastcgi
<theadmin> jetter: Okay... Sounds fine to me, I suppose
<jetter> its a longer question, i prefer priv, any linux master minds? ;)
<mario__> theadmin thanks
<theadmin> jetter: According to the channel rules, you should ask the question directly in the channel, so that everyone can help.
<jetter> theadmin: got a minute?
<jetter> ok i see
<theadmin> jetter: I have time but I'm sleepy and doubt I can help sanely right now :D
<theadmin> Is rox still in the repos? Can't find it...
<gregeng> \exit
<jetter> So i want ssjs and i want v8 to do it. V8 has open source and ready examples of standalone version. But it has no libraries like mysql, cache, etc. So i was wondering if I can use batch scripts that could be executed by this standalone v8. Is it possible and worth my time? :)
<jetter> sorry for my english
<histo> jetter: What is your native language?
<makerbreakr> hi, I have a geforce 9500 GT, with nvidia drivers installed
<jetter> histo: polish
<makerbreakr> xrandr -q says, I cant not get above 1360x768
<histo> !pl | jetter
<ubottu> jetter: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<makerbreakr> what am i missing?
<histo> makerbreakr: does your monitor support higher resolutions?
<makerbreakr> yes, its a TV
<makerbreakr> that does 1920x1080
<belgianguy> hm, ssh-copy-id is throwing an error on my server after I succesfully uploaded my public key
<histo> makerbreakr: Why do you think it does 1920x1080?
<makerbreakr> the documentation
<belgianguy> I get the ERROR: No identities found, and also don't seem to have an .ssh folder in my home dir
<histo> makerbreakr: how are you connected to the tv?
<makerbreakr> its a brand new samsung
<belgianguy> but I do have an OpenSSH server running, as I'm connected to it atm
<makerbreakr> DVI
<tbruff13> can someone help me please
<makerbreakr> DVI to VGA
<tbruff13> I cannot get libreoffice base to open ms access files or even save in them
<makerbreakr> rather
<tbruff13> why
<tbruff13> it does not even do the 2003 ones
<histo> makerbreakr: hrm... You can try specifying modes in your xorg.conf or using nvidia settings app
<makerbreakr> libreoffice doesnt suppor access does it?
<makerbreakr> histo, I have tried that
<makerbreakr> cvt 1920 1080, got the mode line etc
<tbruff13> makerbreakr, it is called libreoffice base
<makerbreakr> it doesnt want to go above it
<tbruff13> and it is supposed to
<makerbreakr> ah, nice, I will have to look at it
<escott> !enter | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> belgianguy, anything preventing you from making the ~/.ssh directory
<jetter> I am using english.. I think i do. ;) So any keyboard masters? My concept: ssjs v8 on fastcgi with lighttpd.
<k1l> tbruff13: access files ar only supported under windows iirc
<belgianguy> escott: no, but I wasn't sure whether that would be autocreated by a package
<belgianguy> or whether one can just add that folder
<escott> belgianguy, nothing in $HOME is auto created unless it is part of /etc/skel
<belgianguy> escott: now I created the .ssh dir, but when I execute my ssh-copy-id, it still fails with that error
<ross`> how long can a gpart recovery take on a 750gb drive with 7 total partitions, lvm inside extended fourth partition
<ross`> not 7 real partitions, not lvm virtuals
<escott> belgianguy, is it complaining that you dont have an id_rsa on the computer you are running ssh-copy-id from
<ross`> *note* 7 real partitions, not lvm virtuals9~
<belgianguy> escott: oh, am I not supposed to run it from the remote machine? I ssh'ed into it after using scp to upload my public key
<MonkeyDust> ross`  sounds too specific, best way would be to try and find out
<ross`> MonkeyDust: i am trying, i want to know when i can consider this dead
<ross`> i.e. 3 hours vs waiting 13 hours
<ozzloy> byobu stopped showing the status line for me.  how do i get it back?
<ross`> i want to know when it isn't gonna work by
<belgianguy> escott: I could generate another keypair on the remote machine
<MonkeyDust> ozzloy  F9
<ozzloy> i want a list of windows, the current window hilited, that sort of thing. just like before
<escott> belgianguy, all it does is scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa user@remote:~/tempfile; followed by cat ~/tempfile ~/.ssh/auth_keys on the remote server
<escott> ross`, what is "recovery"
<ross`> escott: it is refinding partition bounds
<ross`> because somehow it got off by like 8kb
<robertzaccour> Anyone else aware of a Kdenlive bug? I thought it may be my system but the bug still there on live iso boot. Whenever I click render it crashes.
<ross`> but idk how to do it manually so
<ross`> i'm using gpart to auto do it
<robertzaccour> so its definitely Ubuntu specific bug.
<robertzaccour> But the question is, could it be distro specific?
<robertzaccour> I mean distro version.
<belgianguy> escott: isn't that the private key? the tutorial I'm following uploads the public key (.pub)
<ozzloy> MonkeyDust, i'm gonna need a bit more help than that
<escott> ross`, should take only as long as it would to read the entire disk
<escott> belgianguy, yeah the pub
<ozzloy> MonkeyDust, i don't see a setting there for toggling the status line entirely
<belgianguy> escott: I did that, but now I don't get what your cat statement does
<ross`> escott: is there a reading harddrive calculator with given harddrive speed, cpu, ram, options?
<belgianguy> that file doesn't exist yet here
<escott> belgianguy, all it does is scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote:~/tempfile; followed by cat ~/tempfile > ~/.ssh/auth_keys on the remote server
<escott> belgianguy, sorry im reading other things and only half paying attention.
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: 1) create keypair on local machine. 2) copy public key to remote machine and append to authorized_keys file.  (This can be done by ssh-copy-id.)
<belgianguy> escott, jhutchins_wk: It's the ssh-copy-id that refuses to work
<ross`> belgianguy: i'm bored, please tell me what you are trying to do and i will write a shell script to do it
<belgianguy> the other steps worked
<escott> belgianguy, im just not clear on what machine you are seeing the error message
<jhutchins_wk> escott: does ssh-copy-id create the remote directory?
<belgianguy> escott: on the remote machine
<belgianguy> I ssh'ed into it
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: That would appear to be because you skipped step 1.
<ross`> belgianguy: just use scp and cat >>
<escott> belgianguy, you dont run ssh-copy-id on the remote machine
<atlef> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<belgianguy> jhutchins_wk: I did generate a keypair with a password
<escott> belgianguy, it copies the local key to the remote machine and is run on the local machine
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: You also don't run ssh-keygen on the remote machine.
<belgianguy> jhutchins_wk: I ran ssh-keygen on my local machine
<escott> unless you are flipping the meaning of local and remote on us
<belgianguy> and uploaded the .pub through scp
<belgianguy> I'm not
<escott> belgianguy, then you dont need copy-id
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: Now run ssh-copy-id on the local machine with the remote user@machine as the target.
<ross`> belgianguy: did you cat >> into known_hosts?
<ross`> er
<ross`> authorized_hosts2 i think
<jhutchins_wk> ross`: authorized_keys
<ross`> yea
<ross`> thats it
<ross`> i'm going from memory
<escott> belgianguy, if you already copied the pub file you can cat your.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and change the permissions
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> belgianguy: listen to escott , that is what i suggest
<jhutchins_wk> escott: Shouldn't realy need to change permissions...
<ross`> don't use the fancy tools, keep is simple, this way you understand what it is doing and why.
<escott> jhutchins_wk, no they have to be locked down from the default
<ross`> RSA will error if your permissions are public
<ross`> i believe
<jhutchins_wk> ross`: I guess it depends on the mask.
<BlackyShape> ciao
<paoloumali> l /etc/profile runs when user has logged in? so changing umask is by appending it to that file?
<escott> paoloumali, that would be a global change
<jhutchins_wk> Are there any other programs to "burn" bootable USB sticks on Windows besides unetbootin?
<bencc> is it possible to use libvirt-sandbox on ubuntu? I couldn't find a deb package, only rpm
<tsinnema> has anyone had success in getting sound in java (sun jre) working via padsp?
<belgianguy> great, seems you need to chmod .ssh to 700
<belgianguy> locked myself out of my server
<belgianguy> yay
<robertzaccour> I have a Kdenlive issue here, thinking maybe someone here might be able to help.
<robertzaccour> Every time I click render, it crashes. I tried it in a live iso session, crashes. From what I can tell its an Ubuntu issue, but could it possibly be a distro version issue? Perhaps if I tried it in the current LTS it might not happen?
<chris_> So I tried linux (ubuntu) for the first time in ages and it doesn't work with my broadcom wireless device and I've spent loads of time trying to get it going with no luck.  I give up.
<atlef> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iggy_> Hello all :)
<belgianguy> I was following a YouTube tutorial, but the clown presenting it didn't care to warn that he forgot chmod as well
<chris_> atlef: yes ive followed those horrible instructions with no luck
<iggy_> I have a problem installing RatPoison, it's not listed in the available WM in logging screen, where can I find the configuration file to edit ?
<atlef> chris_, ok, sorry
<belgianguy> he casually mentions that you have to do that, or you'll lock yourself out
<belgianguy> after he saves and logs out
<escott> belgianguy, so log back in and change the permissions
<chris_> atlef: don't be, thanks for trying
<belgianguy> escott: I edited sshd_config per the tutorial, allowing only key match login
<belgianguy> eg no password
<chris_> There should be a single script that gets wireless devices working.  It wouldn't've thought it be that hard.
<escott> belgianguy, well that was silly
<atlef> chris_, what exactly went wrong?
<belgianguy> escott: I find the tutorial silly for not mentioning it
<belgianguy> escott: the good news is that this is my test setup
<belgianguy> and that the server is upstairs
<belgianguy> so I can "intervene" here
<escott> belgianguy, you should always leave an active connection while you verify that the login method works
<belgianguy> escott: good to know, just in another terminal?
<escott> belgianguy, its like leaving someone inside the house while you check that the lock works
<escott> belgianguy, do it for anything that has the potential to lock you out (like never mess with /etc/sudoers without first opening a sudo -i terminal to keep open)
<escott> belgianguy, don't fiddle with your group membership unless you have a sudo -i terminal open. just keep your foot in the door while you play with the lock
<malkauns> why do keyboard shortcuts not work at all in 12.10?
<katsumeblisk> malkauns: What DE?
<malkauns> Unity
<chris_> atlef: well I first started to install the ndis-wrapper following the instructions, but then at the end I find out that my specific broadcom isn't on the ndiswrapper list of supported devices, so that was a waste of time.    Then I followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access but when I restarted my machine, nothing was detected and there was nothing in the additional driv
<katsumeblisk> malkauns: They should work. I'm running a fresh install. Did you accidentally change them in System Settings?
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: The installer does it's best to get wifi working.  THat's the "single script".  For outlying cards that don't work properly without special steps there isn't one consistent method that gets all of them working.
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: Some brains required.
<malkauns> katsumeblisk, nope, i too am running on a fresh install, i changed the window close shortkey to ctrl +` but it doesn't work
<katsumeblisk> malkauns: You didn't say that. I thought you were referring to the Unity shorcuts.
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: Broadcom isn't very linux friendly.  Because they're so common, developers have done a pretty good job of reverse-engineering them and have gotten many working - but Broadcom keeps breaking them.
<belgianguy> escott: smart that, learned something important
<katsumeblisk> malkauns: I just tried that and it works. You sure it was set?
<malkauns> katsumeblisk, no, i meant keyboard shortcuts from the config that pops up when u search for "keyboard" in the unity launcher
<chris_> jhutchins_wk: If you want to pretend that knowledge of something so esoteric as getting broadband drivers working constitutes "brains" then that's fine
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: Also, Broadcom licenses their designs to other manufacturers who often implement them badly.
<katsumeblisk> malkauns: I set the close window shortcut to Ctrl + ` and it worked.
<malkauns> katsumeblisk, mm weird!! :(
<malkauns> katsumeblisk, doesn't work at all for me
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: could you do an lspci -nn and get me the eight character PCI ID of the card?
<sect0r> is there away to just restart x?
<malkauns> any idea why anyone??
<sect0r> join #metasploit
<belgianguy> argh, changed the permissions to 700 but it still won't let me connect to the remote machine
<belgianguy> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key
<belgianguy> Permission denied (publickey)
<chris_> jhutchins_wk: 14e4:4315
<escott> belgianguy, you must be the only person to be able to modify files and folders from auth_keys up to the first root owned directory
<escott> belgianguy, so that includes auth_keys file, .ssh and ~
<belgianguy> escott: not sure here, do I need to execute additional chmod commands? :/
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: Hm.  Should work with the ssb or wl modules.
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: Should not require ndiswrapper or dkms or even firmware.
<belgianguy> my file is called authorized_keys instead of auth_keys, does that matter?
<escott> belgianguy, chmod g-w,o-w ~ ~/.ssh ~/.ssh/*
<escott> belgianguy, its the long form of the name i just dont like typing that many characters
<chris_> jhutchins_wk: it's strange how in Live CD mode the Additional Drivers dialogue appeared and knew about the broadcom, but now there is no sign of it.
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: It's confirmed to work with Debian Stable, 2.6.26
<belgianguy> escott: thanks, going to try that now :)
<jhutchins_wk> belgianguy: That is the correct name for the file.  Must be as expected by ssh/sshd.
<chris_> jhutchins_wk: Debian 6?
<jhutchins_wk> chris_: Yes, you would expect it to just work.
<ClientAlive> When generating ssh shared keys to connect two computers, do you have to do it on both computers for it to work? I had this set up on my old laptop but now need to set it up on this one.
<escott> ClientAlive, there are a lot of keys involved in ssh what keys do you mean?
<ClientAlive> escott: The way I had it set up before was so all I have to do to connect (in either direction) is type ssh <hostname>  (in the form of the text hostname you see on your command line).
<away> ClientAlive, yes, both
<away> just use ssh-copy-id on both machines and you should be good to go
<escott> ClientAlive, if that is what you want then sure
<ClientAlive> so do i have to delete the keys that are on the one computer so I can start fresh?
<away> just use ssh-copy-id, it appends the new key(s) to the end of ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<macswell> System kernel panics ~1-2 seconds after unplugging ac-power (switching to battery). Any ideas on how I may resolve this?
<ClientAlive> or just edit some file to have the correct ip address to this computer?
<belgianguy> jhutchins_wk: so what was the correct spelling?
<escott> ClientAlive, you put the pub key on machines you want to access with a given identity. so A has id_rsa and is equal or higher security than B, C, D so you put the id_rsa.pub from A onto B,C,D to give A access to B,C,D
<hierro59> join #ubuntostudio
<root> boy23y
<tsinnema> what should be my java setup if i want sound from java to work with pulseaudio?
<ClientAlive> I see. So it sounds thus to me: Call computer A the computer with the existing keys and call computer B the new computer with no keys. Then simply put the existing files from computer A onto computer  B. Then generate keys on Computer A. Then move the newly created files from Computer A to computer B. Done.
<ClientAlive> is that the correct algorithm?
<escott> ClientAlive, no A already has keys, why would you generate keys on A if A already has keys
<ClientAlive> perhaps I got the letters confused. Good greif to me!
<escott> ClientAlive, A has an id_rsa so you can ssh-copy-id user@B to give A access to B
<escott> ClientAlive, if you consider A and B to be the same level of security and should be compromised equally
<escott> ClientAlive, then ssh-keygen on B, and ssh-copy-id user@A from B
<Guest74674> boy23
<ClientAlive> they both computers belong to me. I want to allow root access on both and have same level security on both. Just not familiar wtih this process.
<ClientAlive> escott: yes, that makes sense. That's what I was trying to describe. thank you.
 * washuu_de is away: Away
<angel> hola
<Tex_Nick> !es | angel
<ubottu> angel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BLZbubba> how well does ubuntu handle booting over iscsi with a NIC BIOS (as opposed to a proper HBA)?
<BLZbubba> centos is of course lame compare to ubuntu but they do have a nice iscsi boot option
<escott> BLZbubba, it should not matter provided the bootloader supports it. you might check #grub
<wingman182> I'm trying to attempt to install 12.10 to a blank machine without access to a thumb drive or a blank RW. I can pull the HDD and install what ever I need to it and then swap. Is it possible?
<belgianguy> hmm, still no cigar
<belgianguy> perhaps I need to name my keys file authorized_keys2 ?
<Bon-chan> good alternative for dreamweaver under ubuntu?
<wingman182> I tried doing it once using the windows installer, but the MBR was too screwed up to work in the new system
<escott> belgianguy, that shouldn't matter. can you post your auth_keys file to paste.ubuntu.com as well as the output of ls -ld . .ssh; and ls -l .ssh
<wingman182> is it possible to write a MBR of a secondary disk and make it think its primary? So that when it gets deployed to a new system, it boots straight from it?
<belgianguy> escott: the server upstairs doesn't have a gui, is there a cli option to upload files to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> wingman182, mbr references are local to the disk unless you are cross booting from with /boot on another disk
<bsmith093> is quantal out yet of is it still beta?
<wingman182> ok I'm assuming then that it didn't actually write anything to the MBR when I installed it, rather it changed the boot of the primary drive. How can I get it to install GRUB to the secondary?
<k1l> bsmith093: 12.10 is released. raring 13.04 is in develoopment now
<bsmith093> k thx upgradig from presice
<belgianguy> escott: will you be around tomorrow? I have to be pretty silent as the rest of the family is asleep here :/
<escott> belgianguy, probably not
<elfranne> after wake up from sleep the left click is dead any idea how to restart the mouse module ?
<belgianguy> escott: okay, thanks for the help, still :)
<Furai> I'm now following this guide to get full gnome 3 on my desktop. Is it any good? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<wingman182> maybe if I rephrase things...... I want to install unbuntu to a different system taking advantage of a hotswap drive bay on my windows machine. Install Ubuntu to the drive, and then place it in the new system. Any suggestions?
<belgianguy> I guess I'll roll back my changes in the morning and go hunt for a better tutorial, and will initialize communications with the original poster, notifying him of the fact that he has the intellect of a fruit fly
<escott> wingman182, it should work fine
<wingman182> it does until I put it into the new machine
<wingman182> but it doesn't boot
<belgianguy> also, my keyboard upstairs is noisy, and doesn't even react if you don't ram the keys
<Tex_Nick> wingman182 : have you looked at ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<wingman182> thats precisely what I used to install it the first time
<wingman182> but switching it to the new system and it will not boot
<escott> wingman182, look at the bootinfoscript it should tell you what you need to know
<arndale> When I installed ubuntu I chose not to install the 3rd party media additions because I had no net access.  Is there a way to do it now that I have net access?
<wingman182> escott ok thanks I'll check that out
<Sna4x8> Is there an ubuntu client for OpenVPN Connect?  I use standard OpenVPN all the time, but I can't find a client for OpenVPN connect online or in the repos.
<_helios_> Hey can anyone here help me with a Connection timed out issue with SSH,  Everything is configured properly on the server side I think the client side has an early timeout or something.
<macswell> System kernel panics ~1-2 seconds after unplugging ac-power (switching to battery). Any ideas on how I may resolve this? [Running Ubuntu 12.04 x64]
<dns53> _helios_ it times out after a while? if you are using something like putty you should set an option to send keep alive packets
<_helios_> dns53: what is happening is when I ssh user@address it says Connection Timed out,  however when I was where the machine is located everything worked fine.
<esph> Which directories would it be adviseable to put under my 24GB mSATA SSD, and which on my HDD?
<_helios_> dns53: I don't think the client is giving the server enough time to respond.
<esph> (/home will obviously go on the HDD)
<chaz68> Anybody running Ajaxplorer here?
<chaz68> On Ubuntu 12.04 desktop system...
<_helios_> dns53: is there anything I can do with the client side so that it doesn't time out?  Otherwise I have to wait until I get home to change the ssh server config.
<escott> esph, depends on what your goals are
<daywalker2012> hi
<Uber_Geek> ello
<esph> escott: basically just to utilize teh faster storage as much as possible
<esph> the*
<daywalker2012> i`ve got a problem - should is use openjdk 6 or 7?
<escott> esph, then limit your total data usage to less than 24GB
<daywalker2012> with xubuntu 12.04 - on an old computer :)
<dns53> _helios_ timing out connecting probably means that it is not open, have you tried running nmap to confirm that the port you are using for ssh is open?
<_helios_> dns53: I think the problem might be that my system went into standby at the house forgot to change the settings.
<esph> gotta love the ever-snarky denizens of irc-land
<dns53> _helios_ that is highly likely
<_helios_> dns53: how would i run nmap on a remote host?
<escott> esph, you are going to have to prioritize and to prioritize you need to state meaningful goals
<escott> esph, do you want a faster boot? do you have a favorite game you want to open faster? do you want your sql server to be faster?
<esph> escott: If you can give me some examples of meaningful goals, that would help. All I basically know is that the SSD is faster, and that putting some things there will improve performance
<randypopabawa> Hey all. Anyone else tried loading Ubuntu on a Samsung NP35 series?
<daywalker2012> hmm
<esph> escott: Ok, well, most programs are in /usr, right? So I'll put that there. What kind of performance gains would I see if i put /etc there, or /var there?
<daywalker2012> ok  - thx for help :(
<randypopabawa> I've heard mixed reviews about AMD-A6's and Linux is why I ask.
<escott> esph, programs may start faster
<daywalker2012> i can  `t reach the ww seites in this way
<escott> esph, also having /usr on a different disk is not a support configuration
<escott> esph, you can have / on a disk or /usr/share/games for instance but not /usr in general
<escott> esph, if you "ldd /sbin | grep usr" you will see that there are binaries in sbin that will break without /us
<esph> escott: but /ect and /var can be on a different disk?
<esph> etc*
<escott> esph, /etc has to be on the same disk as / otherwise you cant find /etc/fstab
<esph> ok
<escott> esph, /var can be on a different disk
<esph> just /var
<esph> So I'll put / on the SSD, and possibly /var
<esph> what goes in /var (besides logs)
<escott> esph, /var, /home, /opt are the most common directories to find on other partitions
<escott> esph, lots and mail spools and other stuff that changes a lot. i think "var" means "varies"
<esph> ok
<Tex_Nick> randypopabawa : i'm running 12.10 on an AMD A6-3500 APU ... it's a custom built box though ... no problems here
<escott> esph, so putting that on an SSD will make some of those applications faster but will burn out the SSD faster
<esph> right
<escott> esph, depends on if those are performance sensitive to you or not
<esph> opt also has binaries, right?
<randypopabawa> Hm.
<escott> esph, opt is usually empty
<esph> oh
<randypopabawa> I want to spec my new laptop as an audio production workstation.
<escott> esph, anyways i have to run but figure out what programs you want to be faster first and let that guide your decision
<esph> escott: ok, thanks
<kaiblocks> I feel like an idiot
<kaiblocks> I deleted my apt lock and not sure how to fix that
<escott> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pcfreak30> can anyone help out
<kaiblocks> yeah, that's what happened. But instead of doing that I removed the lock.
<_helios_> dns53: I did the nmap and it shows that 22/tcp filtered ssh
<danielboston26> i updated ubuntu 12.10 now when i log back in the desktop is a blank screen
<pcfreak30> i just got a keyboard replacement
<danielboston26> and when i open a program it launches but nothing shows
<danielboston26> any idea's?
<pcfreak30> and the whole layout is out of wack
<pcfreak30> im on acessibility keyboard atm
<pcfreak30> us keyboard layout
<dns53> _helios_ so you would have your adsl router open and forwarding to a computer that is not on
<_helios_> dns53: k thanks man,  I can't believe I forgot to keep it from going idle.
<danielboston26> can someone help me?
<pcfreak30> any way to reconfigure the keyboard input?
<danielboston26> i updated ubuntu 12.10 now when i log back in the desktop is a blank screen
<danielboston26> and when i open a program it launches but nothing shows
<pcfreak30> its hell totype like this
<kaiblocks> what if the ubotto advice doesn't work?
<danielboston26> i need help please
<earspliT_> clear
<kaiblocks> strange
<danielboston26> can anyone help me or no?
<kaiblocks> When I use the command sudo dpkg --configure -a, I get an error regarding failure to set up qmail. I was messing around and trying to install rn and had some system difficulties in the process.
<danielboston26> I'm gonna take that non response as a no
#ubuntu 2013-01-29
<cheeky> hello....i got help on a problem here: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/comp.lang.python/-R6JfEBhXw0
<cheeky> the person who helped me boiled my problem down to me not having the python header files to compile the C code for pycrypto
<cheeky> specifically: Here comes your problem: you do not have the Python header files,
<cheeky> required to compile the C code used by pycrypto (for speed in certain
<cheeky> operations, because they are quite resource-intensive).  Where can you
<cheeky> get them?  I don’t know, ask your distro.  They are usually in a
<cheeky> package ending with -dev or -devel (depending on your distro; human
<cheeky> distros do not bother with this and ship them along with the rest of
<FloodBot1> cheeky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheeky> the thing…)
<histo> cheeky: have you searched the software center?
<Savage_CL> How do i run things at login with 12.10?
<histo> !info pycryptopp | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: Package pycryptopp does not exist in quantal
<cheeky> not sure what to search for tbh
<histo> !info python-pycryptopp | cheeky
<ubottu> cheeky: python-pycryptopp (source: pycryptopp): Python wrappers for the Crypto++ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.29-1build1 (quantal), package size 356 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<Tex_Nick> Savage_CL:  Startup Applications
<cheeky> histo: very nice...thank you
<histo> cheeky: I would start searching for pycrypto   wouldn't you
<Savage_CL> well yes, but where is it, Tex_Nick ?
<kaiblocks> oh man. I tried the command sudo fuser -cuk /var/cache/apt/archives/lock and my system froze.
<Tex_Nick> Savage_CL: what distro
<paoloumali> i have git installed and am trying to use bitbucket through ssh. I can easily add the public key on bitbucket admin page, but I don't get the point of a particular step(step 4) https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Set+up+SSH+for+Git. maybe someone can shed light
<Tex_Nick> Savage_CL:  if you're using unity ... in dash home type "Startup"
<cheeky> histo: yes...that would have saved me installing xchat just to ask that question :)
<tripelb> stuck in an instal. iso 9660 mi rosoft joliet level 3 loop... now changed in easyboz. ub 1:1.16.1-1 ... restarted install. now 12.04 is in cd
<histo> Savage_CL: in your dash start tying "startup"  it will come up I can't remember the name of the specific application it calls
<_helios_> histo: it's just called Startup Applications
<tripelb> dont kbow any way ro shutdown
<sfdve1213> If I want Ubuntu One gui on Linux Mint, can I follow the instructions here:  https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-completely-remove-and-reinstall-ubuntu-one/
<_helios_> tripelb: type shutdown now
<sfdve1213> ?
<histo> _helios_: No the name of the executible
<TheFizzMeister> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop last night, and its acting weird with regards to the wireless adapter.
<Savage_CL> Ah, thank you.
<histo> !details | TheFizzMeister
<ubottu> TheFizzMeister: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheFizzMeister> Specifically, it's seeing that my wireless network (and the ones around me) are available, and I'm putting in the correct password, I'm sure.
<tripelb> wow exit made lernel panic. lots of lines. switching back to text.console. then no prompt
<TheFizzMeister> But it repeatedly fails to connect. Specifically, I get the 'Disconnected from [my wireless network]' message repeatedly.
<TheFizzMeister> I'm using a LinkSys Wireless-G USB adapter.
<histo> TheFizzMeister: what chipset is on the adapter?
<TheFizzMeister> And I assume that it's not necessarily a driver issue because it actually detects the wireless network, but it just fails to either connect or to sustain a connection.
<kaiblocks> Wow! Great news, I think I got this fixed
<histo> TheFizzMeister: it still could be a driver issue
<padhu> Ubuntians, I need an driver for EPSON FX 2175 printer on ubuntu 12.04
<tripelb> hard shutdown. can only diacuss now
<_helios_> TheFizzMeister: I have a LinkSysWireless-G USB adapter and I could never get it to work instead I spent 13 bucks on a Belkin Wireless G Adapter and have had no problems with it.
<TheFizzMeister> ohir, damn it. I just looked up what the chipset was to get it working on Windows 7 (I'm dual-booting) and closed it. Lemme find it again.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i need to know where to go to get help with a gcc problem
<_helios_> newbie_to_ubuntu: try #gcc
<histo> TheFizzMeister: lspci  or lsusb will show you
<newbie_to_ubuntu> thanks helios
<_helios_> newbie_to_ubuntu: np
<TheFizzMeister> LinkSys WUSB54G v4 802.11g Adapter [Ralink RT2500USB]
<TheFizzMeister> The last part is what you need, I think?
<TheFizzMeister> I did try a few things Google suggested, but they didn't seem to help.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> not much activity in that room
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: So, what did google suggest?
<histo> TheFizzMeister: it's a ralink chipset
<_helios_> TheFizzMeister: you have a different one than I had, mine was WUSB54GSC v2 and it sucked never got it working.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: What does ifconfig say about it?
<histo> Savage_CL: Also you can place .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart/
<TheFizzMeister> usr13: Didn't say a whole let, hence me coming here.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Sorry, what does iwconfig say about it.  (typo)
<TheFizzMeister> usr13: Just a few minor things, like changing some config stuff.
<_helios_> newbie_to_ubuntu: you can try to ask your question here in detail and if someone know's the answer to the problem you are having I'm sure they will help
<TheFizzMeister> usr13: What specifically from iwconfig do you need?
<histo> TheFizzMeister: Have you tried connecting to an open network? For instance create one with your smartphone if you have one and then try to connect to that.
<TheFizzMeister> eth0 and lo say 'no wireless extensions'.
<TheFizzMeister> histo: Yes, I did. Changed my router to open temporarily and it didn't work either.
<histo> TheFizzMeister: No a different network
<newbie_to_ubuntu> basically, the way ld and linking works changed between Ubuntu 10 and 12.  The linker used to allow indirect references.  Say an executable needs lib A and lib A references lib B.  Old behavior is you just had to link lib A.  Now, in Ubuntu 12.04 you need to link lib A and lib B explicitly.
<histo> TheFizzMeister: not one on your router
<_helios_> TheFizzMeister: My advice to you from the luck I've had trying to use ndiswrapper is to just purchase a wifi adapter that is compatible with Linux.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I'm looking for a way to find-out how to get the "old linker" behavior back
<TheFizzMeister> histo: Ah. I don't have the means to do that unfortunately.
<Savage_CL> Alright, so I have a cli php script that I run at login, but it requires user input. how can  I open xterm or something similar and have it close when the script finishes?
<histo> _helios_: his card should work in linux
<TheFizzMeister> _helios_: I had a feeling that could be the answer. I'm pretty broke right now, so I'll have to find a stop-gap solution in the meantime.
<histo> TheFizzMeister: you card should be working. I recomend connecting via iwconfig to see any relevant errors.
<TheFizzMeister> I have iwconfig up now, as usr13 suggested.
<k1l> newbie_to_ubuntu: old linker?
<TheFizzMeister> eth0 and lo say 'no wireless extensions'. wlan0 has some more information.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: ndiswrapper works but I'm just not convinced that particular device needs it.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: So what does it say about wlan0?
<Savage_CL> Anybody?
<TheFizzMeister> I'm on my laptop as I write this, so let me write it out.
<nikolam> anyone has an idea, how to burn (x)ubuntu live .ISO file to USB drive, to install. Platform is Solaris, where I downloaded .ISO file :)
<TheFizzMeister> 'IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any'
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Is there a switch?
<TheFizzMeister> 'Mode:MAnaged Access Point: Not-Associated TX-Power=20 dBm'
<TheFizzMeister> A switch on what? The card?
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: It's a laptop, right?  Is there a toggle switch somewhere on the laptop that toggles the WiFi on/off?
<TheFizzMeister> nou, the problem is on my desktop.
<histo> TheFizzMeister: rfkill will tell you if it's off
<TheFizzMeister> *No
<TheFizzMeister> I'm just on my laptop right now because it will connect to the internet.
<zykotick9> nikolam: as root, cat the iso to the root of the usb device (ie. no partition specified)
<newbie_to_ubuntu> k1l old linker would be the linker in Ubuntu 10.X
<TheFizzMeister> rfkill list gives me: "1: phy1: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no"
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: If you see wlan0 in the output of iwconfig, that pretty much means the WiFi device is working.
<TheFizzMeister> Hrm.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister> 'IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any'  means it's turned off.
<nikolam> will try it, zykotick9 ;)
<TheFizzMeister> I had disabled it for the time being when I did iwconfig the first time.
<TheFizzMeister> I have it trying to connect again, and this is the information
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: But, to test, you can assign an essid for it,  iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: iwconfig wlan0   #See if it shows the essid "linksys"
<TheFizzMeister> SET failed on derive wlan0 ; operation not permitted.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: sudo
<TheFizzMeister> o
<TheFizzMeister> Durr.
<TheFizzMeister> Alright, the information for wlan0 now is:
<TheFizzMeister> "IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:"[my wireless network]"
<TheFizzMeister> "ModE:Managed Frequency:2.437 GHz Access Point: 00:E0:98:FA:35:FE"
<TheFizzMeister> "Bit Rate=1 Mb/s Tx-Power=20 dBm"
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: iwconfig wlan0 key "my-wifi-passwd"
<TheFizzMeister> Okay.
<TheFizzMeister> One moment.
<usr13> sudo
<TheFizzMeister> It's giving me invalid argument for the password. Is it supposed to have quotes around it?
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Only if it has characters that need them.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Probably not.
<TheFizzMeister> YeahRight, still giving me invalid argument.
<TheFizzMeister> *Right
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: After what command? ____________________?
<TheFizzMeister> key
<usr13> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxxxxxx
<TheFizzMeister> invalid argument "xxxxxx"
<kaiblocks> thanks folks for yer help
<TheFizzMeister> It seems like it, nevertheless, is attempting to connect after the invalid argument error, though.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: After what command?
<TheFizzMeister> The iwconfig command you had me send through (or the ones with what should be the correct password).
<TheFizzMeister> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key foo
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: If that is the command you gave, it should work.  Only thing I can figure is that you misstyped. Try again, is all I can think of.
<canaima> hola
<canaima> ey you
<canaima> hola panas
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Try with quotes. sudo iwconfig wlan0 key "foo"
<canaima> no joda
<grevy> Hi
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: (Shouldn't need the quotes unless there are special characters or spaces in the passphrase.)
<TheFizzMeister> Still not going through.
<TheFizzMeister> And no, there aren't. All alphanumeric.
<sw2band> .
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: I don't know.  Try the network manager?
<TheFizzMeister> The full error is: "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : invalid argument "mypass""
<bravis> waz up
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Turn encryption off and try to connect.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: sudo iwconfig wlan0 linksys;dhclient wlan0
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: sudo iwconfig wlan0 linksys;sudo dhclient wlan0
<TheFizzMeister> Should that be essid linksys?
<PhysicsBrain_> Greetings!Look that guys: Later i have installed a new driver in my ubuntu by ppa, do not start in Ubuntu environment, only in CD Cairo Dock. I will have to remove the newest graphic driver?
<histo> PhysicsBrain_: what?
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Yes, (if linksys is really the essid of your AP).
<histo> !english | PhysicsBrain_
<ubottu> PhysicsBrain_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Coded1> PhysicsBrain_: which ppa is it?
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<canaima> hola
<canaima> hola que tal
<usr13> !es | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheFizzMeister> usr13: Alright, I did that and it looks like it's reporting my wireless network.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: So connect to it.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys;sudo iwconfig wlan0 key xXxXxXx;sudo dhclient wlan0
<histo> !
<usr13> (where linksys is the essid of your AP)
<TheFizzMeister> I'm still getting the 'invalid argument' problem when I try sudo iwconfig wlan0 key my-key.
<histo> usr13: keep in mind if it's wpa he can't use key xxxxx
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: If you turn off encryption, you can do away with the key part....
<TheFizzMeister> ohir, shit.
<histo> usr13: that would only work for wep based encryption
<TheFizzMeister> ... why does 'ohir' keep showing up when I say 'Oh'.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister:  What kind of encryption are you using?
<TheFizzMeister> Must have an accidental replace on XChat or something.
<TheFizzMeister> WPA. Let me disable that.
<histo> TheFizzMeister: becuase you are hitting tab and autocompleting ohir's name
<NullDev> its a bot fizz
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: see man iwconfig
<TheFizzMeister> Sorry, let me disable encryption.
<usr13> TheFizzMeister: Everything I've been telling you is hypothetical, (because I do not know anything specific about your network).
<PhysicsBrain_> Code1: "ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers". my Ubuntu only start with Cairo Dock now!
<Tex_Nick> TheFizzMeister:  about the ... Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) ... this has some usefull info ... http://superuser.com/questions/42460/can-you-explain-how-to-understand-what-the-iwconfig-command-displays-in-ubuntu ... usr13 has you going in the right direction though ... follow along
<NullDev> physicsbrain as youve used a 3rd party repo maybe youve been kitted
<grishma> yo
<esph> Any opinions on using bcache vs. just putting / on my small SSD?
<bencc> I'm trying to build this from source http://libvirt.org/git/?p=libvirt-sandbox.git;a=summary
<bencc> ./configure gives me ./configure: No such file or directory
<bencc> what can I do to build and install it?
<NullDev> bencc are you in the extracted archive directory?
<dns53> bencc you probably need to run autoconf or something to generate a ./configure script
<Sna4x8> Is configure there? (ls)  Is it executable?
<Tex_Nick> TheFizzMeister : i'm using WUSB54G v2 & v4 dongles on linux ... they've always just worked for me though without problems ... you guys should be able to connect to it
<bencc> dns53: how do I run autoconf?
<bencc> I have autogen.sh and autobuild.sh there
<NullDev> bencc whats your cwd
<bencc> NullDev:  I'm inside the repo dir
<dns53> bencc so autoconf is another tool (i think it is included by build-essential) that you run first, then you can do autoconf, ./configure, make, make install
<NullDev> bencc the repo dir?
<usr13> bencc: sudo apt-get install get
<Aghwhyme> How do I make it less purple?
<kazoo> how can I change Ubuntu to get the old style of Gnome running
<kazoo> Gnome w/o the dashboard
<bencc> dns53: so I should run first: ./autogen.sh ?
<bencc> dns53: or autoconf?
<usr13> kazoo: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<kazoo> 12.10
<dns53> bencc see what happens, i think autogen.sh should call autoconf but there is no reason not to try everything until it works
<dandaman> escott: hey you around?
<gh0stz> I have a ubuntu 12.04 box at work and am using a macbook air at home.  I can connect in via vpn and and ssh into my machine.  However I need a remote desktop or vnc session for a small talk
<bradlee> ubuntu
<gh0stz> what is the easiest way to do this
<kazoo> usr13: Ubuntu 12.10
<m__> hey guys, i got a tricky problem
<usr13> kazoo: Try xfce. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gh0stz> I just installed tightvnc server on the ubuntu box
<m__> i got an ide usb case for hdds
<riegersn_> is it possible to get two-finger click to perform right click?
<usr13> gh0stz: x11vnc
<gh0stz> ok, so just install x11vnc instead?
<usr13> yes
<NullDev> mate is good if you like gnome classic although I havent used it the classic mode in gnome3 sounds good
<kazoo> usr13: There's no way for me to remove dashboard and use the original Gnome
<gh0stz> ok I'll give that a shit
<k1l> !notunity | kazoo
<ubottu> kazoo: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<m__> I got and HDD case IDE to USB - but ubuntu wont find the device
<m__> and idear how i can see
<usr13> kazoo: There probably is a way to get close to the old Gnome2 but I dono.  Better off to just use xfce or lxde
<roy__494> im sorry to interrupt ... im new here and i need help with something ... someone can help me ??
<usr13> kazoo: I use xfce and am very happy with it.  thunar is nice, it's a good DE that stays out of your way and lends itself to efficent/productive system.
<NullDev> kazoo you can always compile and fight dependency hell and install from source
<dandaman> hey all, im moving all my stuff from my old hd(which has ubuntu installed on it) to my new ssd drive. I was told to choose these mount options since its an ssd, noatime, no diratime,discard. Are these options supposed to be specified in the fstab file?
<roy__494> the last patch on ubunto 12.10 totally messed up my laptop
<NullDev> kazoo gnome2 that is
<hilo> hello
<usr13> kazoo: If I were you, I'd install xfce and lxde and see which one you like best.
<folorn> could anyone tell me how to move a whole folder to a new destination i forget again?
<NullDev> kazoo mate pretty much replicates gnome classic
<folorn> i know the command just not the syntax
<NullDev> folorn mv
<pztrick> mv -R source target ?
<usr13> folorn: cp -a Documents/ /mnt/point/
<usr13> folorn: mv Documents/ /mnt/point/
<kazoo> usr13: I usually don't use lite desktop environments unless I'm running OpenBSD and OpenBOX it's either gnome or terminal systems
<folorn> oops thanks guys :)
<m__> could some help me ?
<NullDev> folorn mv -v /source /dest
<hilo> I've come here asking about this before but I've had very little luck. I use X11VNC for remote desktop, as well as remote assistance. The catch is, when ssh in and start the X11VNC app, there is no notification of any kind. I can see and control (if I want) user's screens and they will have no idea. How can I get a notification to popup on there screen when I start the server so my users can feel safe that I am not spying without their know
<hilo> ledge?
<kazoo> Does Gnome 3 take up more ram then Gnome 2?
<k1l> kazoo: slightly?
<usr13> kazoo: Why don't you use "lite desktop environments unless I'm running OpenBSD and OpenBOX it's either gnome or terminal systems"?
<jacksmithz> what are some of the better supported laptop video cards for 3d hardware acceleration (3d modelling, and gaming), for linux?
<kazoo> Does Ubuntu support OpenBox
<sazzert> It has it in the repo...
<k1l> !lubuntu | kazoo
<ubottu> kazoo: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<m__> could nobody help me to find my hdd ?
<usr13> kazoo: Yes
<k1l> besides the ability to run openbox on its own
<NullDev> <m__> in what way one thats not mounted?
<sazzert> I like openbox on it's own more than with lxde. Just put xfce4-panel and synapse and you are good :)
<usr13> kazoo: sudo apt-get install openbox
<m__> NullDev: could u explain to me what u mean ?
<NullDev> kazoo if you like old skool Gnome try Mate if you havent already
<m__> its just a usal external hdd case
<pztrick> m__: does lsblk show it?
<kazoo> Mate never heard of it
<sazzert> Linux Mint with Mate would probably be better than installing it through ubuntu
<NullDev> <m__> you want to find your HD you dont mean where you lost it ?
<Tex_Nick> !best | jacksmithz
<ubottu> jacksmithz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<usr13> kazoo: Are you 12.04?  If so, see:  http://www.unixmen.com/install-mate-1-4-in-ubuntu-12-04-linuxmint13-and-debian/
<kazoo> Hm last time I tried LinuxMint it was buggy as hell
<jacksmithz> i dindt ask for the best
<kazoo> but that was when it first came out
<wjtaylor_> any way to stop the screen from locking out while watching you tube?
<Tex_Nick> jacksmithz:  have a look at ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<jacksmithz> thanks
<usr13> kazoo: I recommend sticking with ubuntu.  (I use xubuntu)
<NullDev> kazoo Mate is a fork of Gnome 2
<m__> NullDev: jeah, thats ritgh i try to connet it via usb
<k1l> well, mint or mate are not supported here. that goes into the mint support please.
<m__> but doesnt find it
<k1l> kazoo: what about the gnome-fallback solution or the lxde/xfce for ubuntu?
<esph> Anybody know how big I can reasonably expect /var to get on a domestic laptop?
<wjtaylor_> kazoo: just install gnome-shell and use gnome classic.   I'm using it now and it's good.
<m__> its connected vias usb and i need a way to find how dies it is connected
<NullDev> <m__> it should auto mount on plugin but sudo fdisk -l will show you all devices that are connected
<kazoo> I'll try out mate first
<NullDev> wjtaylor Ive heard good stuff about the gnome classic on gnome 3 you got any screen shots?
<wjtaylor_> NullDev: no, It looks like gnome 2
<usr13> esph: Maybe 400M or so
<NullDev> wjtaylor sounds good!
<m__> NullDev: its not connected / he cant fin it
<esph> usr13: really? On arch mine get to be about 10GB sometimes.
<wjtaylor_> BTW: if you want the xchat to minimize to the panel in gnome in 12.04 you have to add a "Notification Area" to the panel and then it's good.
<NullDev> <m__> what , that isnt fdisk output?
<m__> there is for my usal internal hdd
<usr13> esph: Example:   341M /var
<wjtaylor_> NullDev: I have unity installed because it's got a touch screen and I MAY use it... but for real work gnome is good.
<NullDev> <m__> sudo fdisk -l | grep /dev
<k1l> kazoo: i wouldnt go with a desktop that relies on an old codebase. same for the kde3 fork trinity. that future is limited.
<NullDev> wjtaylor personally I hate how our desktops are being tailored for computer illiterates
<sankey> i have a box running 12.04 (stock kernel 3.2), and it uses a wifi kernel module currently only included in the 3.6 kernel.
<sankey> is there a chance that ubutnu 12.04 will ever include this wifi module in the stock kernel before the release of ubuntu 14.04?
<sankey> in particular, this is my situation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Triaged]
<wjtaylor_> kazoo: stay close to the source... to many bastardized versions out there.... just leads to problems.
<wjtaylor_> NullDev:   If I wanted a tablet, I'd just go get an ipad.
<m__> NullDev iam not sure if it will show more
<esph> usr13: Any idea why Ubuntu's /var would be so much smaller than Arch's?
<NullDev> <m__> what?
<usr13> esph: Nope
<esph> I mean I expected they would be different, but that's very different
<anonymous_> slm
<anonymous_> türk varmıı
<jrib> esph: use du to see what's bigger?
<m__> NullDev: postet it via querry
<k1l> !tr | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wjtaylor_> ACTUALLY, I have a touch screen laptop and wish they'd  just go all the way with a TOTAL touch screen interface like an iphone... It should have a touch keyboard and the whole 9 yards...
<usr13> esph: I have a Desktop system that has 548M
<NullDev> <m__> the disk isnt being detected for some reason is it dead? Try re-plugging
<wjtaylor_> Anyone know how to stop the screen from locking when youtube, etc is playing???
<NullDev> wjtaylor yeah turn your screen saver off ;)
<m__> NullDev jeah thats my problem i tryed to reconnect, switch the jumper tryed an other  hdd
<NullDev> <m__> sata/scsi or ide?
<m__> ide
<NullDev> <m__> in a usb caddy?
<m__> jeah
<m__> ;)
<usr13> esph: More aggressive/comprehensive logging ?
<esph> usr13: could be...
<wjtaylor_> I think I just found a solution... caffeine
<esph> I think I'll go ask in #archlinux and see if they know
<NullDev> <m__> you using lvm or software raid?
<m__> nothink
<esph> make sure it isn't just my user habits
<m__> its just an usall usb case
<NullDev> <m__> and the drives working?
<m__> as far as i know there no driver needed
<m__> i even doesnt know the producer of ther case
<NullDev> <m__> not sure then tbh might need drive manufacturer, firmware etc to fix this.
<NullDev> <m__> might be a bug doesent sound normal
<NullDev> <m__> or the drives dead you got any other devices you can attach it to?
<m__> i think it could be broken thats i wanna listen if there are any tiny bits on the usb port nonnectot to
<m__> http://www.onyougo.com/novita-hde-usb20-a35-320gb-35quot-hard-disk-drives_pi453139
<m__> thats the case
<xibalba> i have a server with 128 gigs of ram, are there any adjustments i need to make?
<Blue1> I installed kubuntu 12.04 -- when it boots up, I get the login screen, see another screen with a hard drive, tools etc, then I get a completely black screen with just the mouse cursor.  What did I do wrong?
<m__> i think it could be broken thats i wanna listen if there are any tiny bits on the usb port nonnectot to
<histo> xibalba: just make sure you are urnning 64bit
<NullDev> 128 Gb yeah take them sticks and put them in your PC
<xibalba> histo, yes but have some funky stuff in my DMESG
<histo> xibalba: like?
<xibalba> posting dmesg in a sec
<histo> !paste | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tex_Nick> xibalba :  i think you have adjusted it to the max already ;-)
<xibalba> apparently mail isn't installed
<NullDev> xibalba man syslog
<xibalba> i know how to use syslog
<histo> xibalba: dmesg | pastebinit
<xibalba> oh didn't know about that
<NullDev> <m__> hmm not sure tbh drive sounds dead though fdisk doesent see it
<m__> could the device be broken ?
<xibalba> http://lethalnetworks.com/~reza/foo
<xibalba> notice these lines : [    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K 	chunk_size: 128K 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: 0G
<m__> i mena the led works, and the hdd spins
<NullDev> <m__> this isnt a dta recovery? Whats the situation?
<NullDev> data*
<histo> m__: What kind of drive is this?  Sorry came in late.
<m__> I need an HDD a grabeed this one,as far as i remeber the HDD where broken so i open the case and used a new hdd
<m__> in the case
<xibalba> histo, notice anything odd ?
<m__> or better say i try to
<xibalba> or NullDev did you take a look?
<NullDev> <m__> you broke into a usb caddy?
<xibalba> [    0.000000] *BAD*gran_size: 128K 	chunk_size: 2G 	num_reg: 8  	lose cover RAM: -1G
<histo> xibalba: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=283340
<m__> ?
<NullDev> xibalba not had a look just verbal
<xibalba> NullDev, check this http://lethalnetworks.com/~reza/foo
<m__> the hdd insade the case i broken
<histo> m__: What is your native language?
<NullDev> <m__> have you "opened a usb caddy" and inserted a disk?
<m__> german
<xibalba> histo, 1st posts says to go 64bit, i am
<m__> NullDev: yes
<m__> histo: german
<xibalba> oh
<xibalba> i dont have enough CPU for the RMA
<xibalba> RAM*
<kimsia> hi there
<NullDev> <m__> Looks like you broke the caddy then, do you have any others (not manufactured to inseret the disk to?
<histo> xibalba: if you continue reading about the mtrr stuff seems to have fixed his issue.
<kimsia> i have an issue with installing a php_perl module in ubuntu server 12.10. I got this error make: *** [php_perl.lo] Error 1 ERROR: `make' failed
<xibalba> i only had 4 CPU assigned to this box
<m__> I though the old hdd that where inside wherer broken thats why i open the case and inserted a new one
<histo> xibalba: What kind of server is this running on that you assigned 128G of ram?
<m__> so yes i already have an other hdd
<xibalba> big ass vmware server with 192+ GB of RMA
<histo> xibalba: is there a reason you are assigning 128g to ubuntu?
<xibalba> histo, testing
<xibalba> for a client who will need it
<NullDev> kimsia most likely the dependencies on the repo dont cater for the source. Need more than that error message though usually the last 8 lines of a compile give enough
<histo> xibalba: What is a client going to do with it?
<escott> xibalba, so those are related to programming the MTRR
<histo> xibalba: Im just curious
<kimsia> NullDev: http://askubuntu.com/questions/245996/unable-to-install-pecl-extension-for-perl-in-ubuntu-server-12-10 near the bottom of my question i have the entire error message
<histo> xibalba: also curious on specs of the server do you have the model/manuafacturer?
<NullDev> kimsia Im not familiar with pecl thought you meant ./configure
<wjtaylor_> Does anyone have the google talk ppa in their repos?
<kimsia> NullDev: i am also not familiar with ./configure too. Where can i run ./configure?
<NullDev> kimsia you dont need to your (well I thik) compiling from c
<NullDev> not*
<kimsia> NullDev: In that case, what should be my next step?
<NullDev> kimsia Like I said Im not familiar with pecl so not sure
<NullDev> kimsia your running Ubuntu server?
<kimsia> NullDev: yes
<NullDev> kimsia you logged in via shell. If so whats php -v show?
<kimsia> NullDev: PHP 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1 (cli) (built: Nov 15 2012 01:18:34)  Copyright (c) 1997-2012 The PHP Group Zend Engine v2.4.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2012 Zend Technologies     with Xdebug v2.2.1, Copyright (c) 2002-2012, by Derick Rethans
<Num83rGuy> I am having trouble with a 0 sized folder with files in it.
<NullDev> kimsia and you want to install the pecl mod?
<kimsia> NullDev: the php_perl module yes
<\\Mr_C\\> is there a shortcut key to open a terminal in the gdm/gui?
<RollinV2> if a non admin user is granted admin rights during their login session, does that user have to relog to gain the admin rights?
<NullDev> kimsia I think thats in the repos (unless you need a newer version) whats aptitude search pecl show
<kimsia> NullDev: i am sorry what is that command?
<Tex_Nick> \\Mr_C\\ :  CTRL+ALT+T
<NullDev> kimsia Is this a headless server, how you logged in GUI or SSH?
<kimsia> NullDev: it is headless and i logged in via SSH
<histo> Num83rGuy: can you describe "trouble"
<histo> !details | Num83rGuy
<ubottu> Num83rGuy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NullDev> kimsia ok type everything in the quotes without the quotes "aptitude search pecl"
<kimsia> NullDev: I got a list of results
<kimsia> NullDev: how to display?
<NullDev> kimsia long?
<kimsia> NullDev: very long
<Num83rGuy> Kubuntu 12.10.  A folder that I made long ago in my home folder that contains some files is now 0 length and unaccessible when before it was.
<NullDev> kimsia we probably want to grep it some , you got alot of lib*-pecl?
<histo> Num83rGuy: open a termianl and run ls -l | pastebinit
<kimsia> NullDev: you mean lib*-perl?
<Num83rGuy> All file managers and command line cannot access not even root
<kimsia> NullDev: not lib*-pecl
<NullDev> kimsia any lib- basically
<kimsia> NullDev: plenty of lib-
<Tex_Nick> Num83rGuy :  have you tried to copy the files to a new directory ?
<kimsia> NullDev: and plenty of lib*-perl
<kimsia> NullDev: Don't see any lib*-pecl
<NullDev> kimsia ok "aptitude search pecl | grep -v lib-" should narrow it down abit
<histo> Num83rGuy: what are the permisions for the directory and attributes  you can find out with ls -l   /path/to/directory
<Num83rGuy> histo: will do hold on need to install pastbinit  Tex_Nick: they are unaccessible
<NullDev> histo you can find them all out
<kimsia> NullDev: nothing happens
<chadster1975> I've been running Ubuntu/backtrack dual boot on a PC i built in 2006. Ready to go mobile. Any advice on a decent laptop I should be looking for?
<NullDev> kimsia its not installed then or in the repos Im not sure Im a RH/CentOS admin I only use Debian/Ubuntu as desktops
<Num83rGuy> histo: http://pastebin.com/B7c3RiBy
<Guest7336> exot
<Guest7336> exit
<kimsia> NullDev: thank you for your help. Is there any thing else i can do?
<histo> Num83rGuy: is the Icons folder the one that has issues?
<kunji> NullDev: aptitude isn't really recommended right now, I know it's not related to the command you told him to run, but I think we should be encouraging use of apt-get instead because of some issues with aptitude and a lack of multi-arch support, something like that.
<fbdystang> Hey all, ubuntu not finding my internet connection out. But it works coming in. I am behind a router with ethernet. Please advise. Thanks!
<NullDev> kimsia pastebin the last 50 lines off /var/log/messages maybe but you could try the ubuntu server channel think its ubuntu-server
<histo> Num83rGuy: ls -l /home/paul/Pictures   and paste the Icons line in here
<Num83rGuy> histo: Yes it has some icons I made for various things
<histo> Num83rGuy: if it's l9onger than 4 lines pastebinit
<kimsia> NullDev: thank you. I would go to ubuntu-server then
<Num83rGuy> histo: OK
<NullDev> kimsia good luck
<kunji> kimsia: installing pecl is a bitch, you'll need to spend some hours on google looking for the magic code words, I would tell you, but I don't remember them T.T
<Num83rGuy> histo: drw-rw-rw- 3 paul paul     36864 Nov 21 20:30 Icons
<kimsia> kunji: thankyou. I have now spent days actually
<polarbearinc> i need an f6 driver
<esph> 8GB of ram: swap or no swap?
<kunji> kimsia: Hmm, maybe they made it harder T.T, I last did it on 11.04 I think.
<histo> Num83rGuy: chmod a+x /home/paul/Pictures/Icons
<histo> Num83rGuy: you changed the permissions of the directory at some point. It is no longer executible that is your problem. That chmod command will make the Icons directory executible again by all
<Num83rGuy> histo: Great that worked! Now tell me what that did.
<kimsia> kunji: I am frustrated. i now have 4 irc channels opened. so far, no closer to an answer
<histo> Num83rGuy: Directories need to be executible to enter them
<NullDev> kimsia WHATEVER do not use 3rd party .deb. WE DONT SUFFER FROM VIRUSES. We are succeptable to rootkits trojans and yes viruses (are hierachry prohibits the spread)
<histo> kimsia: what are you loooking for?
<histo> kimsia: or what are you trying to build?
<NullDev> histo php-specl
<kunji> histo: He's trying to install the perl module for pecl I think
<NullDev> histo php-pecl *
<histo> NullDev: his initial issue was install php-perl
<Num83rGuy> histo: LOL haven't a clue when that happened but, thanks for the fix and knowledge.  Probably due to some bad sector creep my drive had not too long ago.
<tj___> trying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbottrying floodbottrying floodbottrying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbot
<FloodBot1> tj___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj___> trying floodbot
<NullDev> histo no that was me seeing what was already installed
<tj___> trying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbot
<FloodBot1> tj___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NullDev> histo I had him grepping dpkg
<quinn_> Hey everyone, trying to use Skype on ubuntu but calls fail and there are a boatload of different devices in the devices menu - I don't know which one to use.. Help!
<tj___> trying floodbottrying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbottrying floodbot
<tj___> trying floodbottrying floodbot
<FloodBot1> tj___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> !ops repeated flooding from tj___
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quinn_> Hey everyone, trying to use Skype on ubuntu but calls fail and there are a boatload of different devices in the devices menu - I don't know which one to use.. Help!
<somsip> !ops |  repeated flooding from tj___
<ubottu> repeated flooding from tj___: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<NullDev> this isnt a windows chat room floodbot
<histo> NullDev:  kimsia | i have an issue with installing a php_perl module in ubuntu server 12.10. I got this error make: *** [php_perl.lo] Error 1 ERROR: `make' failed
<histo> That's what he cam ein here with. how'd we get on pecl???
<NullDev> histo that error is useless justsays make failed to compile the source
<kunji> histo: Do we know what is installed an working, or is this being treated as a clean install?
<kunji> *and
<NullDev> histo ah seen the php_perl
<histo> kimsia: So again now. What are you trying to build and is there a reason you are building from source instead of installing an official deb?
<histo> quinn_: Have you tried a test call? Also this is ubuntu support not Skype support
<NullDev> histo php-perl isnt in the ubuntu repos though
<kimsia> histo: what you mean by installing official deb?
<histo> kimsia: Software that is in the repositories
<kunji> histo: I think that might be PECL that builds from source, isn't it?  I think he is trying to do it the way PECL describes.
<histo> !software | kimsia
<ubottu> kimsia: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<saloomi2012> help
<ClientAlive> I'm having trouble finding instructions to delete an old set of ssh keys on an ubuntu system using open ssh. Can someone help me?
<NullDev> kimsia if your compiling add an unprivilaged user and do it under that user!
<saloomi2012> how to keep both ubuntu and windows on a desktop?
<kimsia> NullDev: i don't understand what you mean by that?
<ClientAlive> I see instruction to create new keys but not clear instruction on deleting old keys.
<histo> ClientAlive: On the ssh server or the client?
<kunji> histo: right, but the versions of those in the repos may be too old, etc... I remember having to do this runaround at an internship I had, I had to duplicate their current working environment so I had to get exact versions of many php modules that were newer than those in the repos, so I had to get pear and pecl and update their repos somehow and then they would finally install, but like I was saying, it required some magic.
<histo> kimsia: you are trying to install software from source and then coming into a ubuntu chat room for support.
<NullDev> kimsia if your compiling from source it should all go in usr/local so it shouldnt matter
<ClientAlive> Well I have two computers to connect on my local netwrok (a desktop and a laptop). Both my old lappy and the desktop were all set up to connect either direction but now this new lappy is not. I want to have both ssh server and client on both machines, delete the old keys on the desktop, then start fresh.
<ClientAlive> I can handle making new kesys on my own but don't know how to remove the old keys from the desktop
<histo> ClientAlive: well the client keys are in
<ClientAlive> I'm looking for a fresh start
<histo> ClientAlive: ~/.ssh
<ClientAlive> ok
<sudarshan> hellow..
<ClientAlive> aret there two sets? A set for server and a set for client?
<histo> ClientAlive: the server keys are in /etc/ssh
<sudarshan> क्या बात है.
<ClientAlive> ok
<kimsia> NullDev: I think i am getting somewhere... i managed to compile the perl.so successfully
<ClientAlive> so I merely rm them?
<kimsia> NullDev: you and the #perl people gave me some clues. Thank you.
<histo> ClientAlive: You can althought I don't understand why you are.
<histo> ClientAlive: You most likely just want to copy your new keys to authorized keys
<nuf0xx> ClientAlive: the old keys are in ~/.ssh for the client and /etc/ssh for the server
<NullDev> clientalive not the best but > .ssh/known_hosts . Ideally nano +line that ssh warns you about (think its near the bottom somewhere) and delete thatg line
<ClientAlive> histo: bc this will be my second time doing somthething like this. I have learned better ways to config the stuff since tha first time plus I want the exper of doing it a second time
<ClientAlive> appreciate you help so very much histo
<ClientAlive> thx
<SnapSnap> Hi. I'm having trouble with the backup utility.
<histo> ClientAlive: The better way of learning would be removing the old keys from the authorized_keys file  in the ~/.ssh   and then placing the new ones in htere
<NullDev> clivealive if your on an untrusted network never nuke your known_hosts
<nuf0xx> if you edit the file and delete the lines it will ask you to accept (yes|no) the next time you connect
<histo> ClientAlive: That's all you really have to do I would stay out of /etc/ssh
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> so it's just the stuff in authorized_keys I need to be concerned with?
<NullDev> histo why lol
<histo> NullDev: that's his issue
<NullDev> histo I meant about /etc/ssh
<histo> NullDev: Becuase if he deletes the host keys he needs to reconfigure ssh server
<NullDev> If your running a Linux server thats the first /etc/sswh/sshd_config
<NullDev> histo I think you mean .ssh/ ?
<histo> ClientAlive: the host keys in /etc/ssh are generated upon openssh server being installed.  So if you delete those you need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<SnapSnap> Can anyone help me with the backup utility?
<histo> NullDev: No He asked about deleting the server and client keys
<histo> !details | SnapSnap
<ubottu> SnapSnap: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NullDev> histo yeah the host key is regenerated but. You cant trust the host key auuth no you need to really "trust" the server
<histo> ClientAlive: Also I would recomend transfering the client keys to the host via ssh-copy-id command
<histo> NullDev: Yes the fingerprint
<histo> ClientAlive: also clear out your ~/.ssh/known_hosts file. That will ahve the old fingerprint from the server
<NullDev> histo from what I know dsa/rsa doesent do that?
<Tex_Nick> !backup | SnapSnap
<SnapSnap> histo, I get an error when I try to perform a backup. I'm running Ubuntu version 12.10. When I try to perform a backup, I get this error: "Backup Failed. BackendException: Could not initialize backend: No module named couch.auth"
<ubottu> SnapSnap: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<histo> NullDev: I know as well. He just asked I epxlained why he shouldn't be really concerned with /etc/ssh
<NullDev> histo ok lol
<ClientAlive> histo: sounds good. I also have a thumd drive here. Perhaps I'll use sneakernet to do the transfer  :)
<NullDev> histo And thats why I told him to modify the keys line only (Is better than nuking it , I do that alot)
<aimalk510> hi
<aimalk510> anyone know of Vulnhub
<histo> ClientAlive: why when you can ssh-copy-id unless you disabled password logins
<histo> !anyone | aimalk510
<ubottu> aimalk510: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kimsia> NullDev: Okay I am left with an issue that is ubuntu related
<kimsia> i am getting this error
<kimsia> http://pastebin.com/Z32Xy2jr
<felix_> compiz doesn't work =(
<RollinV2> the point of ssh key is so password login can be disabled
<aimalk510> im trying to figure out the john the ripper
<kimsia> i tried sudo locale-gen en_SG.UTF-8 en_SG and sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kimsia> then i logged out and back in. didn't work
<histo> RollinV2: Not only that reason.
<SnapSnap> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<histo> aimalk510: good
<NullDev> kimsia not sure what local your on but if its noe en- your locales arent set
<histo> !locale > kimsia
<ubottu> kimsia, please see my private message
<RollinV2> histo, true key auth is good for many reasons
<lolhii> New to unix, what's ubuntu server for? I don't code on it right?
<lolhii> It's for setting up a lampstack?
<ClientAlive> histo: I thnk I made a mistake man. I knew that ubuntu 12.04 will automatically generate some files if they are missing - so I deleted the files in ~/.ssh (thinking they be regeneratied with the defaults). They didn't. What can I do?
<histo> RollinV2: For instance i've used it so cronjobs have access without being prompted for passwd. But I can still leave password authentication enabled.
<NullDev> one thing against doing things in bash scripts , you actually forget how to do it
<escott> ClientAlive, nothing will ever touch the contents of $HOME. but its just an identity. you can create a new one with ssh-keygen
<histo> ClientAlive: Now regenerate your keys and go forward
<ClientAlive> thank you fellas
<histo> ClientAlive: your known_hosts will be regenerated upon connecting to an ssh server
<histo> ClientAlive: You'll be prompted about the fingerprint ofcourse
<ClientAlive> so the exact command "ssh-keygen" <enter>  then proceed with creating the new ones?
<NullDev> lol I was confused by the fingerprint. I always see that as a warning screen (I never read them do you?)
<aimalk510> does anyone run backtrack here?
<histo> ClientAlive: I would use rsa keys ssh-keygen -t rsa     enter
<histo> ClientAlive: hold up I made a youtube video doing all this I'll get you a link
<k1l> !backtrack | aimalk510
<Tex_Nick> !backtrack | aimalk510
<ubottu> aimalk510: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<NullDev> aimalk510 dont run it as a distro as thats not what its made for but have used i
<histo> ClientAlive: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ0CnfLJHVc
<ClientAlive> histo: ahh great. I''m also seeing how it works in the web page i'm looking at. I just hadn't read all the way through it before asking hot to remove keys.
<k1l> lolhii: server version comes without a preinstalled desktop
<ClientAlive> got it
<ClientAlive> thank you
<lolhii> k1l, if im supposed to be good in unix for a job, should i be using desktop?
<RollinV2> histo, thats an interesting way to evade a password requirement
<NullDev> lolhii now its all servers/super computers
<histo> RollinV2: well I was using rsync ina  cronjob for off site backup and didn't want ot mess with it any other way
<k1l> lolhii: depends on which skills you need for that job.
<bel3atar> how do I install ubuntu?
<NullDev> no*
<k1l> !install | bel3atar
<ubottu> bel3atar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lolhii> k1l, NullDev they said nginx and things
<bel3atar> what's the best way to do it k1l ?
<NullDev> Ive hear alot about Ngnix never used it and I love Apache
<k1l> lolhii: that sounds like servers stuff. but that can be installed on a desktop, too
<RollinV2> bel3atar, figure out if you want to dual boot, run ubuntu in a virtual machine, use wabi (oh noes), or use ubuntu as primary and only OS
<lolhii> k1l, Memcached, Redis, HAProxy, AWS EC2, Monit, and Ganglia.
<k1l> bel3atar: make a usb-stick with ubuntu on and install it into own partitions
<histo> RollinV2: only way I can think of doing that is with keys
<lolhii> k1l, i dont know any of those terms :|
<bel3atar> RollinV2: can I install it on a USB stick?
<NullDev> lolhii !!
<histo> bel3atar: yes
<RollinV2> histo, you can include the password in a script
<NullDev> didnt think irc would be as good as bash ;)
<bel3atar> histo: and it will run everywhere?
<histo> RollinV2: I think keys are more secure
<RollinV2> but thats a security issue in and of itself
<RollinV2> histo, ya
<histo> bel3atar: yes
<ClientAlive> histo: wow that's great. You have a deep voice btw  :)
<RollinV2> bel3atar, ya if you install ubuntu on a usb stick the usb acts as both a live install and as the installer
<bel3atar> RollinV2: but there is a risk it would erase itself
<histo> ClientAlive: np glad it helped
<kimsia> NullDev: histo got it to work
<NullDev> Dongt want to disrupt the channel but most if not all mainseam distros do that now
<k1l> bel3atar: what should erase itself?
<RollinV2> bel3atar, im not experienced enough with running ubuntu from usb to attest to data preservation if you use that method
<kimsia> the trick was to set LC_ALL inside /etc/envirionment and reboot
<kimsia> everything else such as locale-gen failed
<bel3atar> k1l: installing from and to the same usb
<kimsia> thank you, NullDev and histo
<NullDev> kimsia nice what was it?
<kimsia> i have to go now. bye!~~~
<NullDev> kimsia night
<kimsia> NullDev: well, basically  i have to set LC_ALL ="en_SG.UTF-8" inside /etc/environment
<kimsia> and reboot
<kimsia> everything else failed
<k1l> bel3atar: wel, yes. that is not gonna work that way. either you need to install it on it or (the better version) you make a so called persistent usb stick
<aldo_raine> hi guys
<kimsia> i am going to pay it forward by writing out a long answer in askubuntu
<kimsia> hopefully other people will benefit from this
<kimsia> nights
<Tex_Nick> aldo_raine :  hello ... if you have an ubuntu related question ... please ask :-)
<NullDev> kimsia you didnt have to reboot just needed to 'set you enviroment variables, where your home directory is basically) restarting gnome or just typing bash if via ssh
<aldo_raine> Tex_Nick: thanks a lot, but i asked in #ubuntu-server :)
<NullDev> Linux only EVER needs rebooting to loadf the new kernel (although, Ive heard of a non rebootable kernel in the works)
<acovrig> I switched from an ati card to an nvidia card, and now I get GLX is not available on the system, how do I fix this?
<source> if anyone is familiar with goverment/police forensics i would appreciate a pm
<Tex_Nick> source : in what fields ?
<RollinV2> 2013 = the year of everyone locking down their computers and finally giving a crap about data security
<source> well i have a situation that happened recently and i had some questions on procedure. its quite the story
<NullDev> source you want to try the more advanced Linux channels lol
<source> thats a bright idea also
<RollinV2> ya go ask in archlinux.. if they dont flame you they will give you an ear full
<source> just taking a shot in here though
<RollinV2> source, hope everything is ok
<Omen__20> Has anyone played around with Glade much?
<source> rollinv2 everything is not ok
<source> im really looking for advice more than anything
<Omen__20> Following some video tutorials I get different behavior than I see in the tutorial.
<usr13> source: Police forensics on a PC?
<source> yes
<dandaman> hey so i just installed my new ssd, i created an ext4 partition to take up the whole thing, when i run sudo fdisk -l in the livecd boot i get Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a vlid partition table
<dandaman> whats with that?
<NullDev> source anyone can run nessus, metasploit and "hack" that isnt hacking though
<NullDev> source whats up?
<Tex_Nick> source : my experience is mostly ... hardware related ... i'm interested though ... opening pm now
<RollinV2> source, im trying to think of rooms for your situation. but it sounds like you need a lawyer
<usr13> He wants someone to PM him about it, (doesn't want to talk about it on the chanel).
<RollinV2> ya but he needed to find someone to PM
<RollinV2> thats why i was thinking of the rooms
<NullDev> << Experienced Red Hat admin and part time hacker (real hackerf hacks how computers work not peoples passwords)
 * borkedk attempting to boot from usb
<RollinV2> NullDev, im studying for the redhat exams. any tips.
<NullDev> Im so drunk Im like what was that last message {to,for}
<RollinV2> lol
<RollinV2> ill take that as get drunk before the exam
<RollinV2> thanks NullDev
<NullDev> Rollinv2 what you familiar with?
<RollinV2> NullDev, i use CentOS in production. nearly 3+ years exp. but i mainly need to grasp the differences that redhat brings to the table
<RollinV2> NullDev, i think i could pass it now. but at $400 per test. i dont want to screw up.
<NullDev> Rollinv2 nothing all CentOS do is strip the Red Hat out . Theres sometimes bugs where CentOS havent caught up with RH
<NullDev> Rollinv2 If youve spent that long working with it as long as you can set up a LAMP server your sorted
<RollinV2> NullDev, thanks. means a lot to hear an encouraging word.
<RollinV2> first time i setup a server it toke 2 weeks. i can do it now (assuming scripts dont halt) in about 15min.
<ClientAlive> one last thing. I used to have it set up so I could time the host name I see on my command line (ie: ssh mycomputername). I can't recall how I made ssh recognize that rather than a numerical ip address.
<NullDev> Rollinv2 no worries always good to spread the Linux love
<RollinV2> ClientAlive, did you edit the command line prompt in your .bashrc ?
<ClientAlive> I think I edited some file but don't recall which now
<ClientAlive> some file that ssh relies on to resolve it
<Guest30650> hey
<RollinV2> home/username/ssh/config ?
<ClientAlive> I'll check. We're starting dinner here and people are yelling at me. I'll have to come back in a while.
<ClientAlive> thx
<usr13> RollinV2: .config
<usr13> RollinV2: Oh, wait, I dono
<RollinV2> usr13, its config :-)
<usr13> RollinV2: What are you looking for?
<RollinV2> not me, clientalive
<RollinV2> see his question a few lines up
<NullDev> it will be ,ssh/known_hosts
<NullDev> . not ,
<RollinV2> he wants to see the host name not the ip on the command line in the prompt
<RollinV2> that suggests that he was using a custom .bashrc with the command line edited
<Guest30650> who can help me
<usr13> ClientAlive: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<RollinV2> else.. he had ssh aliases setup and he wants to connect with a command like "ssh server1" instead of typing the ip and key location
<RollinV2> but im not sure what he exactly wanted...
<dandaman> whats a good file system to use for my portable hd(pretty sure it's a disk), I need it to be usable on windows/osx/linux
<dandaman> and android would be nice too
<usr13> RollinV2: Oh, he'd have to set that up in the /etc/hosts file, (or preferable on his router).  ClientAlive
<dandaman> i'd like to store large files(>4gb)
<zenu> Does anyone know how to bypass a man-in-the-middle attack?
<RollinV2> dandaman, nfts
<Guest30650> 我
<Guest30650> 大家好
<dandaman> RollinV2: osx can't write to ntfs without 3rd party software
<NullDev> thats normal you ssh via ip then next week use FQD it warns you cant trust the host key. It would only work on a trusted network
<dandaman> android cant write to ntfs either
<vinllen> hello
<RollinV2> i dont use an osx machine, it really cant write to nfts?
<RollinV2> thats new to me.
<saruji> hello, how can i check what drivers where installed for my logitech mouse?
<saruji> ubuntu
<saruji> 12.10
<NullDev> rollinv2 edit .bashrc (in /home) add alias='what i want to alias'
<saruji> anyone?
<hatake> lsusb
<RollinV2> NullDev, wasn't my question.. lol. it was ClientAlive's question
<NullDev> lol
<NullDev> < drunk
<RollinV2> NullDev, but thats a good reminder. i need to finish editing my .bashrc aliases to make git a bit easier on my local machine
<NullDev> clientalive!!
<saruji> is this the ubuntu support channel?
<TheLordOfTime> saruji, yes it is
<RollinV2> yep
<saruji> TheLordOfTime, sweet thanks
<intr0x80> I'm editing /etc/default/grub and running update-grub and grub-mkconfig and my config is not being updated. Anybody know what's upwith that?
<histo> intr0x80: what are you trying to edit in /etc/default/grub?
<NullDev> rollinv2 they can be dangerous (If a switch isnt in your head best not to put it in your profile)
<saruji> is somewhere in ubuntu 12.10 where there is an "event viewer", just to see a history of the errors
<saruji> ?
<intr0x80> histo: I'm trying to set up the serial console
<RollinV2> NullDev, ya. i only want to shorten commands like "git log --graph --online --all"
<RollinV2> oneline*
<Omen__20> So I'm confused, why does there seem to be two strategies between Phone using Qt and Quickly on desktop using Gtk?
<RollinV2> #ubuntu-phone might know
<RollinV2> almost time for the dev nexus build to release...
<NullDev> omen license maybe gtk alows proprietary money making software
<NullDev> ^^ nothing wrong with that
<NullDev> qt makes you pay
<spydon> Does anybody have an iodine-server that I could tunnel through with very lightweight traffic?
<NullDev> 127.0.0.1 spydon
<NullDev> $10,000 a month ok?
<spydon> NullDev: that doesn't really help if you want to get out of the network that is firewalled
<NullDev> So you at least know the concept of getting "out of a firewall"
<NullDev> <spydon> NullDev: that doesn't really help if you want to get out of the network that is firewalled
<hilo> spydon, consider setting up your own at an unrestricted location and having it at the ready. I use openvpn for similar purposes.
<NullDev> nice tip hilo
<spydon> hilo: A vpn wouldn't work for my purposes I'm afraid and I shut down my servers before I went out backpacking.
<intr0x80> How do I know if my installation is grub1 or grub2?
<mummyboo> hi
<cfhowlett> intr0x80, grub 2 has been default for quite awhile, so if it's a recent ubuntu version ...
<NullDev> giganews if anyone are useneters give vpn with one of there think gold accounts
<intr0x80> NullDev: okay Ubuntu 12.04 Server is grub2?
<intr0x80> it says grub-1.99
<josesierra> Okay, so I was on earlier, asking if my gnome-shell process at 120-190MB was more or less normal.  Now, hours later I come back to my computer and check the process, and it's at 301mb.  That smells an awful lot like a memory leak somewhere.  Thoughts?  Or is this really normal memory behavior for Ubuntu w/ Gnome Shell?
<intr0x80> Not really sure what that mans. :)
<dr_willis> rhats geub2
<dr_willis> thats 2
<intr0x80> dr_willis: Thanks.
<NullDev> intr0x88 now thats done my head in for a while to
<AGreyCrane> I'm trying to edit the initrd on the livecd with: lzma -dc -S .lz /mnt/casper/initrd.lz | cpio -id  and I am getting lzma: /mnt/casper/initrd.lz: File format not recognized. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> file inited.lz      see uf it is a lz  ;-)
<NullDev> whats with the .lz
<dr_willis> no idea
<Dan_> #porn
<Dan_> JOIN porn
<cfhowlett> Dan_, nope.  wrong channel
<Dan_> dksfhsd
<dr_willis> try /join #foreveralone
<Dan_> lol
<cfhowlett> Dan_, try /exit
<Dan_> not that dumb. try again.
<elky> I think you mean ##foreveralone, foreveralones will never be official projects ;)
<CD2000> Hi everyone! Could someone tell me if I'm at the right place? I am looking for help with trying to setup Grub 2 on my system with 4 HDDs.
<cfhowlett> CD2000, you're in the right place.
<CD2000> cfhowlett: thank you
<CD2000> I'm not sure where to start...
<NullDev> <CD2000> what you looking at achieving?
<histo> !grub2 | CD2000
<ubottu> CD2000: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<CD2000> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 on one of my HDs but for some unknown reason, Grub won't install or at least doesn't show up at boot tiime
<histo> CD2000: Do you have a EFI system?
<usr13> CD2000: Did you tell it to install into the MBR of the drive you have your PC booting to?
<NullDev> <CD2000> what type of hardisk do you have?
<CD2000> Yes I do.  My mobo's docs don't give me enough info to go on...
<NullDev> <CD2000> have you had grub installed?
<histo> !efi | CD2000
<CD2000> I have a 240 GB ssd for disk0, a 2 TB WD drive as disk 1, a 320 GB Seagate HDD as disk2 and a 320 GB WD HDD as disk 3.
<usr13> CD2000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<histo> !uefi | CD2000
<ubottu> CD2000: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CD2000> Ubuntu is installed on disk3
<dandaman> escott: hey are you around?
<cfhowlett> CD2000, might this be  a server?  perhaps a RAID is called for?
<NullDev> when you say disk 3 you mean /dev/[h:s]3
<CD2000> No, I have Windows 7 running as my main OS on my 240 GB ssd and Ubuntu is installed on disk3, a 320 GB WD HDD.
<cfhowlett> CD2000, I'm going to guess grub is confused ... I know I would be
<CD2000> I'm using info from Disk Management module in Windows .
<histo> CD2000: Is windows booting in efi mode?
<CD2000> I tried to boot from each disk one at a time and all other disks tell me that OS is missing.
<histo> CD2000: probably becuase of efi
<CD2000> I'm not sure how to tell if Windows is booting in efi mode...
<histo> CD2000: can you run boot repair in ubuntu
<NullDev> Windows usually blue screens after a dual boot due to errors on the file system prior to disk resize
<CD2000> I ran boot repair multiple times with no positive results
<histo> CD2000: Is it windows 64bit?
<CD2000> Windows 7 Pro 64bit
<CD2000> sorry, Windows Ultimate...
<usr13> CD2000: And Win7 is booting in efi mode?  If so, Did you read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  ?
<CD2000> I'm not sure how I can tell if Windows 7 is booting in efi mode???
<cfhowlett> CD2000, that would be something to ask in ##windows
<dandaman> hi all, im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot to install grub on my new ssd(after i copied all the files from my old hd onto it), I already mounted the new ssd via instruction 5, but now i'm on instruction 8 which gave me the output "mount; mount point /mnt/run does not exist"
<dandaman> can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<NullDev> will people stop swearing please ;)
<dandaman> prease :(
<CD2000> cfhowlett: Thank you. I will go and read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI for more info. I will be back if I require more help. Thanks again...  :D
<cfhowlett> CD2000, best of luck.
<CD2000> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<histo> CD2000: Shouldn't matter grub should have installed properly you can check ifyou have a EFI partition in disk manager or other utilities.
<histo> CD2000: boot repair you should be able to specifiy the efi parititon like on that howto page
<CD2000> ok.  ;-)
<CD2000> I am now leaving chat room...
<CD2000> exit
<NullDev> <CD2000> grub-install  /dev/sda as long as you have grub config your system will boot if you get grub> you still can with help
<silenceissad> Good evening, gents.  I had a quick question concerning ubuntu, and linux in general: Whenever there's an update to the distro (happens every six months, as I read), can the user perform a live update to the newest version from their current linux distro, or do they have to update as they would a windows OS?
<Wug> silenceissad: live update.  though some users will tell you that several consecutive updates can cause weirdly broken things
<histo> silenceissad: yes and no
<Wug> me being one of them
<cfhowlett> silenceissad, you can live update every 6 months in ubuntu.
<Wug> but you can initiate the upgrade yourself with the command "apt-get dist-upgrade" (must be run as root)
<histo> silenceissad: You will be prompted when a new release is availible. You can then select upgrade at that time.  In between you will receive updates and security fixes.
<NullDev> <silenceissad> depends on your distro really
<cfhowlett> silenceissad, for peace of mind, one COULD choose to just install the LTS release and upgrade every 2 years to the next LTS release.
<histo> silenceissad: I would recomend running LTS version
<NullDev> anyone here done LFS?
<histo> silenceissad: and staying with it untill the next LTS
<histo> NullDev: I have
<cfhowlett> Wug, dist-upgrade will update that release not upgrade to the next release
<NullDev> histo how far,and what did you gain?
<Wug> well disregard me then, im doing it wrong
<cfhowlett> Wug, not if things still work :)
<Tex_Nick> silenceissad :  you can control that stuff in... System Settings/Software Sources/Updates :-)
<histo> NullDev: I had a working system, I don't remember if I built X or not.  I gained knowledge on how things all worked together. I didn't have much understanding at first going through the book but It all came together in the end. I feel you could gain almost as much knowledge setting up an Arch system.  Other than compiling things from source etc...
<histo> NullDev: Like you have to build the tools just to build the build tools.  It's kind of confusinig in the begining if you are not familiar with building packages.
<silenceissad> thank you all for the prompt and very well explained setup.  I've played with ubuntu a couple of times in the past, but never long enough to be prompted for the update.  This puts me at ease, knowing that the LTE can be live updated, as it lowers the risk of me botching an upgrade when I only have one system to work with.
<histo> silenceissad: yes you can go LTS to LTS
<histo> silenceissad: if you go to an in between update like lets say 12.10 and then 14.04 comes out.  You'd have to 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04
<Rarrikins> Why does `apt-get uninstall mysql-server; apt-get install mysql-server` not install all the files and ask me to set the database password?
<histo> silenceissad: that's where people have issues. But 12.04 to 14.04 will be supported
<NullDev> histo personally I learned quite a bit from LFs until pass 3 on gcc (I was building on a virtualbox Wether thats me being wet from the ears then Im not sure, but I could never get the results to compare with mine)
<cfhowlett> silenceissad, in my experience, while live update is nice, clean install is better and actually leads to few headaches.  Just sayin' ...
<cfhowlett> *fewer headaches*
<rats_> silenceissad: the 12.94 release is good for 5 yrs
<histo> Rarrikins: because the old files were not purged
<silenceissad> histo: Thank you for pointing that out.  I just wanted to get that straight *before* I move to the BFE with only one pc to work with.
<dandaman> NullDev: sorry, was that paste from cd2000 directed at me?
<histo> NullDev: typos most likely I had trouble decerning ' vs `  etc... ON their page.
<histo> silenceissad: definately go LTS then before you go to BFE
<NullDev> dandaman no
 * cfhowlett revealing my ignorance: what is BFE?  
<RollinV2> reinstalling ubuntu should be easy. automate your setup tasks with a script.
<Rarrikins> histo: What is an easy way to purge the old files?
<histo> Rarrikins: you'd have to do something like sudo apt-get purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server       Purge will get rid of the configs etc...
<dandaman> damn, well can anyone help me install grub on my new hard drive? im completely lost following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Rarrikins> histo: Thanks :)
<histo> dandaman: grubinstall /dev/of/harddrive  isnt' it?
<NullDev> why not just find / -iname * | xargs rm -rf
<dandaman> histo: the issue is i copied one hard drive to a new one, i think that is messing things up
<Rarrikins> No, it's still not letting me set anything, and wouldn't you know it, it doesn't install anything to /etc/init.d if it's not there.
<histo> dandaman: How did you copy it?  What tool did you use?
<dandaman> rsync -av /oldhd /newhd
<histo> Rarrikins: Like what do you want to set?  What behavior are you expecting?
<histo> dandaman: oh boy
<NullDev> dandaman what grub do you need to install legacy or v2? What distr you running thats its being installed to?
<dandaman> that's what people were telling me to do earlier because it is an ssd
<dandaman> NullDev: using 10.04 LTS
<dBLOOD> hi peopple!
<cfhowlett> dandaman, end of life in 3 months you know ...
<dBLOOD> can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> dBLOOD, greetings
<histo> dandaman: do you know what the device number is for the drive?
<histo> cfhowlett: nO it's not
<cfhowlett> dBLOOD, ask with details please
<silenceissad> Lastly, would you recommend installing a backup OS in the event something crashes the current linux build?  I'm not much for blindly ripping into and adjusting code/script, so I don't think it'd be an issue on my part, but I'm not sure just how stable linux is, and if installing something new might corrupt a setting/script that would corrupt the OS.
<histo> cfhowlett: LTS is 5 years
<Rarrikins> histo: I want apt-get intsall mysql-server to make a mysql file in /etc/init.d
<NullDev> dandaman your gonna need someone local or a remote kvm
<dandaman> histo: yes, old one is sda1 new one is sdc1
<dBLOOD> can I make my ex4 /home without reinstalling my sys?
<histo> Rarrikins: You do realize we are using upstart now right?
<cfhowlett> histo, 10.04 desktop has 36 months support, network has 60 months
<histo> dandaman: grubinstall /dev/sda1
<NullDev> dandaman grub-install /dev/
<histo> dandaman: grubinstall /dev/sda
<histo> dandaman: stop
<dandaman> ?
<histo> dandaman: grubinstall /dev/sdc
<Tex_Nick> silenceissad :  something to keep inmind though ... clean installs of major releases are sometimes preferable to upgrades ... when you install ubuntu the first time, segregating home onto another partition facilitates that
<histo> sorry typo'd the first couple
<cfhowlett> histo, LTS is 5 years for desktop and server as of 12.04 ...
<NullDev> best to install to the MBR than a partition
<dandaman> histo: just do that from a liveboot terminal?
<histo> dandaman: grubinstall /dev/sdc   will install grub to the MBR of the new drive
<dandaman> dont chroot or anything?
<dandaman> histo: but wont it still be on the old one?
<dandaman> and also wont my fstab be incorrect?
<histo> dandaman: yes it will still be on the old one. Fstab needs to be updated with the uuid's
<someGuy5463> hi everyone, i have a problem trying to start apache, (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi ubuntu channel. Im interested in removing the desktop enviroment from ubuntu
<NullDev> dandaman your fstab will be what the system was built with, your disksm might change but fstab wont.
<cfhowlett> MonkWitDaFunk, remove or replace?
<dBLOOD> g2g, bye
<histo> dandaman: what do you plan on doing with the old disk
<TheLordOfTime> MonkWitDaFunk, are you wanting to create a command-line only environment?
<TheLordOfTime> MonkWitDaFunk, if not, you will need a desktop environment
<silenceissad> Hmm, maybe I should haul out some blank DVDs with me then, in the event of doing a fresh install.  Thanks again to all who replied.  I'll be installing ubuntu once I upgrade my RAM on this laptop, and getting a bigger HDD.
<dandaman> histo: i dont have anything mounted, just rebooted the livecd fresh, i ran sudo grub-install /dev/sdc and i got Path '/boot/grub' is not readbable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting
<cfhowlett> silenceissad, have fun, be safe
<dandaman> histo: probably toss it or use it to store movies, it's super old and is gonna die soon
<Intelect> I would like stop a littke with ubuntu.. I am tired!!
<NullDev> why /dev/sdc ?
<histo> dandaman: you'll also have to recreeate swap
<histo> NullDev: becuase it's hooked up as a third disk
<histo> NullDev: secondary master
<dandaman> histo: already made 4 gigs of swap space with gparted
<histo> NullDev: if it was old ide
<dandaman> my original is an old ide
<dandaman> i have another hard drive which is a 1.5tb storage drive
<dandaman> and now this 3rd ssd
<NullDev> swap iis long gone Linux doesent need t
<histo> dandaman: okay well moun /dev/sdc1    edit the fstab with the new uuid's of the / and /swap on /dev/sdc   then grub-install /dev/sdc    will install grub to the MBR.   Unplug /dev/sda and reboot should be good.
<histo> dandaman: Here's a better howto http://radu.cotescu.com/migrating-your-ubuntu-machine-to-a-ssd-drive/
<Intelect> What is the channel of sabayon?
<histo> dandaman: although he doesn't go into fixing fstab
<cfhowlett> Intelect, probably #sabayon ???
<histo> dandaman: sudo blkid will list all your uuid's
<dandaman> ty
<someGuy5463> hi everyone, i have a problem trying to start apache, (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<dandaman> histo: i should be able to handle that
<Bsims> Someguy123: what other webservers are you running?
<Intelect> Anyone already use the sabayon?
<histo> dandaman: K... if you rsync'd you should have /boot   for the other grub stuff. The issue is just the mbr of the drive and fstab
<NullDev> <someGuy5463> lsof -i tcp:80
<cfhowlett> !ot|Intelect,
<ubottu> Intelect,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dandaman> k, onwards for me
<bel3atar>  /j #sabayon
<NullDev> you will probably find some stale Apache you need to ill
<histo> NullDev: I would recomend still using a swap partition or swap file.
<someGuy5463> Bsims: this is the thing, first i instlaled apache from source, then i try to unistalled but the "make uninstall"  command didnt work, so i removed all the apache directories, then i installed it from apt-get
<Bsims> Someguy123: does ps aux show apache still running?
<Intelect> ubottu: You are a crypted bot! What really are you?
<ubottu> Intelect: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NullDev> histo on a server yes not on a desktop with 8gb
<someGuy5463> Bsoms: let me check
<someGuy5463> Bsims: let me check
<histo> NullDev: No suspend to disk then
<someGuy5463> Bsims: yep, its still running
<NullDev> histo even on my old 486 never used anythin like that
<Bsims> Someguy123: kill -9 the pid
<histo> NullDev: I think you missed my point. You can suspend to disk without it.
<histo> NullDev: Like hibernating....
<NullDev> histo Im old skool I know what hibernating and laptops are (never used them)
<someGuy5463> Bsims:, thanks a lot,  i worked
<capneon> hi
<histo> NullDev: I use it on my lappy when power gets down below5% she hibernates
<dandaman> using boot-repair to reinstall grub
<dandaman> hope this works
<NullDev> ^^Linux saves family
<histo> saves family?
<dandaman> grub works
<dandaman> lets see if fixing fstab worked
<dandaman> holy shit, those bootup speeds
<dandaman> oh my god, ssd is like 10x faster
<dandaman> i cant believe how long i was using that POS hdd for
<cfhowlett> dandaman, happy for you, but let's keep it clean, please.
<dandaman> soz
<dandaman> im super excited
<dandaman> any ideas for what i should do with this old hdd?
<Tex_Nick> dandaman :  paperweight ?
<codepython777> is this reliable: deb http://cmeerw.org/files/debian lucid pdns - or any suggestions where i can get pdns from ?
<cocomo> i want to sync folders on two ubuntu machines connected to eachother on lan network.
<cfhowlett> codepython777, it's not in repos ...
<cocomo> one is ubuntu 12.04 and 2nd is xubuntu 12.10
<cocomo> any software that would let me do that
<cocomo> ?
<codepython777> cfhowlett: seems its not an up2date version
<cfhowlett> cocomo, big files, small files?  dropbox for the quick and easy synch
<dandaman> it actually wasn't all that bad, 7200 rpm but only 2 MB buffer
<RollinV2> cocomo, rsync if larger
<cocomo> cfhowlett: i have big files in GBs
<cfhowlett> cocomo, dropbox comes free with 5G iirc ...
<cocomo> dropbox needs internet connection to sync folders on lan which i probably wont have someties
<cfhowlett> codepython777, that page lists the deb files and they're dated 01/27/13 ...
<cocomo> i currently use scp but i am looking for some automated solution
<lasers> cocomo: lsyncd (or use a damn nas)
<zykotick9> cocomo: honestly i think rsync is the best solution for virtually all sync needs.  but look into unison for something a big for conventional.
<cfhowlett> codepython777, oh, you mean for the latest ubuntu version ... I'd say contact the package maintainers
<codepython777> cfhowlett: I was looking for someone who uses pdns
<jinx3d> Hi, I am new to the linux community, I have 7 computer systems out of which I intent to use ones as a server and the rest as clients. What I wanted to do was whenever I get any package or updates on a client I want them to get it from the server and I want the server to keep only one copy of it instead of getting it 6 times from the internet.
<Altimeter> cocomo, I'll second rsync.  It's phenomenal.
<zykotick9> cocomo: s/big for/bit more/
<jarray52> I
<cfhowlett> jinx3d, you can set one of your boxes as a private mirror and direct the boxes to that machine
<cocomo> ty guys i'll look into lsyncd n rsync
<cocomo> is there a way to sync mysql databases on these two systems also?
<RollinV2> cocomo, sqldump -> rsync
<jinx3d> cfhowlett, how do I keep the updates and the packages once downloaded there?
<zykotick9> jinx3d: check out apt-cacher-ng or apt-cacher
<RollinV2> cocomo,  but you should write a good script for that one
<dr_willis_> jinx3d:  apt-cacher-ng is a must have for a small lan like that. ;)
<jarray52> I'm using a second monitor with my laptop. When I click the display settings, the second monitor will only allow me to use 1024x768 resolution. Is that due to my graphics  card driver?
<cocomo> i don't know shell script :()
<cocomo> i know javascript :)
<jarray52> cocomo: They're very different things.
<cfhowlett> jinx3d, there are a few articles and tutorials out there.  Sadly, I'm in China and my internet speed is throttled.  Search ubuntu + private + mirror
<jinx3d> I'll check it out. Thanks :-) can't type everyone's name I am on a small phone. :-o
<Tex_Nick> dandaman :  i had to scroll up to see what your original issue was ... haven't read read the entire thread but ... if you have replaced the IDE drive with your new SSD ... then use the IDE for a data drive
<bravis> wee
<cfhowlett> jinx3d, I'd imagine the folks in #ubuntu-server have experience with your scenario
<jinx3d> cfhowlett, thanks I'll drop by there after I have checked out. Apt cacher
<dandaman> Tex_Nick: yeah that's the obvious solution, but i was wondering if there was anything cool to do with it
<cfhowlett> jinx3d, best of luck
<jinx3d> cfhowlett, thanks! And now your name is my phone dictionary. ;-)
<zykotick9> jinx3d: i would recommend using apt-cacher-ng over apt-cacher.  it supports multiple distros and releases at the same time.  apt-cacher can only do one
<jinx3d> zykotick9, thanks I actually have mint on the other boxes. I might use ubuntu server for the server
<Tex_Nick> dandaman :  hey i have a demo pc i use to instruct some classes ... i removed the top of a hd to demonstrate the inner workings of if ... that's kinda cool ... don't trust QOS on it though ;-)
<dandaman> Tex_Nick: that would be neat actually
<zenu> How do I troubleshoot issues with X? any application using openGL that I launch crashes with the same error
<zenu> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<dandaman> it would be cool to learn how to replace heads, but given the way tech is moving that will be an obsolete skill to have anyway
<zenu>   Major opcode of failed request:  139 (ATIFGLEXTENSION)
<zenu>   Minor opcode of failed request:  66 ()
<zenu>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<zenu>   Current serial number in output stream:  13
<FloodBot1> zenu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> !paste > zenu
<ubottu> zenu, please see my private message
<zenu> ?
<zenu> wait one second then
<zykotick9> zenu: what is you gpu?  "lspci | grep -vi vga"
<zykotick9> zenu: ati nevermind
<Tex_Nick> dandaman :  yeah ... that type of work needs to be done in a clean-room enviornment :)
<CD2000> Hi Team! I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584480 code. I'm trying to get Ubuntu 12.10 to boot via Grub2 but I can't get it...
<zenu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584494/ here is the entire output of lspci | grep -vi vga
<Tex_Nick> CD2000 : you might want to start a new thread ...
<Tex_Nick> !details | CD2000
<ubottu> CD2000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> CD2000: You needed to write grub to MBR of sda
<cocomo> exit
<usr13> msg ubottu !grub
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> CD2000: See section "Using the Ubuntu CD" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<usr13> CD2000: The mistake you made was that you did not install the grub bootloader onto the drive your PC boots to.  The instructions at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  will get you going.
<CD2000> Ok. I booted Ubuntu 12.10 from a 8GB usb stick. I have Win 7 Ultimate installed on 1st HD (240GB SSD), my second HD is a 2 TB WD 7200 RPM drive (1 NTFS partition), my 3rd HD is a Seagate 320 GB HDD with 1 NTFS partition and my 4th HDD is a 320 GB WD HDD with Ubuntu 12.10 64bit installed. My mobo is Asus P8Z77-V LX with updated BIOS to latest revision. I've just went through UEFI documentation. I ran boot repair several times, installing Grub on all H
<cfhowlett> CD2000, if this thing is boot MBR, then you've absolutely got more than 4 partitions and that will make grub do strange things
<CD2000> The most partitions I have on any disk is 3 on the 4th disk which has Ubuntu installed on it.
<cfhowlett> CD2000, 4 PRIMARY partitions is the mbr limit.  Logical partitions are limitless (?)
<usr13> CD2000: You only need it on one drive, sda  (that is the one you have your PC booting to).
<cfhowlett> CD2000, windows will grab 2 partitions; restore and win8 ...
<usr13> CD2000: Install grub to the master boot record of sda
<CD2000> I have run the boot repair several times, chosing to reinstall Grub on sda every time but still doesn't work
<dandaman1> so are there any ways i can take advantage of my ssd with ubuntu?
<usr13> CD2000: So what happens when you boot?
<CD2000> FYI, I have a screenshot of my drives in Computer Management module from Win7, if you would like to see my disks' layout.
<dr_willis_> dandaman1:  i find the speed boost a nice advantage. ;)
<CD2000> It just boots to Windows. I try to boot from different disks via the BIOS but it always tells me no OS found
<usr13> CD2000: We see the disk layout  --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584480/  <--
<dr_willis_> Hmm. that almost sounds like grub did not get installed on the other disks
<usr13> dr_willis_: It did not get installed on sda (which is the drive he boots to).
<CD2000> I even tried the option to install Grub on every disk except the USB but it still won't work... I'm really getting confused.
<CD2000> I get that Grub didn't install on sda but I've ran boot repair several times already...
 * cfhowlett with multiple hdds would cd2000 NOT have to specify WHICH device to load grub on?  sda01, sda02, etc?
<dandaman1> dr_willis_: anything beyond that?
 * cfhowlett or is the protocol sda, sdb, sdc ?
<CD2000> I first tried sda1, that didn't work. Then I tried others but still no go...
<usr13> CD2000: Not sda1  sda
<CD2000> yes, sorry.
<usr13> CD2000: Install grub to the MBR of sda  (not sda1)
<CD2000> I will try one more time then I must get to bed... lol
<CD2000> Thank you for your support. If you see me back here tomorrow, it's because I failed at getting it to work. Good night everyone and thanks again for your help.  ;-)
<dr_willis_> grub sould go on sda sdb sdc    not sda1 and sdb2 from what i know ;) but i dont mess with uefi (yet)
<dr_willis_> you could even put grub on a removeable flash drive
<Tex_Nick> dandaman1 :  ActionParsnip gave me ti tip on one of his installs ... <ActionParsnip> Tex_nick: I also shove my web cache in tempfs for speed :-). Its good for SSDs too, fewer writes with worthless data
<dandaman1> Tex_Nick: wouldn't my web cache be on my ssd anyway?
<xibalb> hey folks, do you mind telling me what you think of my ruby blog posting? http://danknox.github.com/2013/01/27/using-rubys-native-nethttp-library/
<aeon-ltd> xibalb: not support; please don't post stuff like that here
<xibalb> :( ok
<xibalb> i wrote it on an ubuntu desktop! =P
<xibalb> I just figured there might be some ruby devs here
<xibalb> kind of a buzz kill you aeon-ltd
<cfhowlett> xibalb, #ruby or ##ruby is what you want
<leto_> join #odamex
<Tex_Nick> dandaman1 :  i'm not really qualified to discuss the virtues of that issue ... however i've seen benifits for doing so ... search google for tempfs ... you'llget an idea of the benifits
<dr_willis_> tmpfs is a 'ram disk' there are some speed benifits of having it there.
<dr_willis_>  You set up some directory for the user at boot time via rc.local and link theusers web cache directory to it. for a gain in speed
<dr_willis_> bbl
<ClientAlive> I'm making ssh keys to connect 2 computers. I see that in /etc/hosts the hostname of the computer I'm trying to connect to is listed with it's ip address. I'm getting the following problem: http://ideone.com/ermsRc  <- Can someone please help me with that?
<anthony> quick question guys!. i am booting ubuntu for the first time after just reinstalling it. its on a black screen and says checking battery state. its a desktop computer. its been stuck on that for bout 15 minutes now
<anthony> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|anthony,
<ubottu> anthony,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<anthony> its not just a black scren. as i said.
<anthony> it seems to be some sort of pre-boot checklist. but its stuck on "checking battery state"iv tried rebooting twice
<anthony> does anyone here know what im talking about???
<cfhowlett> anthony, plug in the power cord so it'll bypass battery checks
<anthony> its not a laptop. its a deskto.v
<anthony> desktop*
<makara> Hi. Anyone know how to force batch jobs to execute no matter the system load?
<anthony> thats why im a little confused. because there is no battery to check the status on
<genoobie> evening all
<genoobie> somehow grub is screwed up
<genoobie> how can I fix this from inside puppylinux
<genoobie> any suggestions?
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem ssh into my other computer. Can't connect to port 22. Is ther eanyone familar with resolving this issue?
<cfhowlett> genoobie, ask in #puppylinux support
<anthony> i just unplugged it while on (i know im not supposed to do that. but i thinkvthsts
<anthony> but i think thst what i did last time it did this when i installed ubutnu the last time*
<aeon-ltd> ClientAlive: firewall?
<ClientAlive> aeon-ltd: It's a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I have no idea what it's defaults are or what to do about it. This is what is going on: ideone.com/ermsRc
<matthewvz> ClientAlive: Sometimes you have to port forward in your routers settings.
<rob_p> ClientAlive: Can you ping 192.168.0.12?
<ClientAlive> matthewvz: does it suggest anything that I was able to connect with my other old lappy for months now but now, with this new machine, cannot?
<ClientAlive> rob_p: let me see
<makara> there must be a way to do this. crazy
<ClientAlive> Hang on I need to join this channel from the other computer to copy/paste
<ClientAlive> brb
<makara> is there a better channel to ask this question in?
<UbuntuNewb> Hi. I think I have a virus. Everytime I boot up my computer, it looks like all my files are encrypted and I have to run ecryptfs to get them running again. Things have been getting weird in a lot of other aspects, as well: I'm trying to make a USB bootdisk, and it's telling me that it's capacity is 14.9 gigs when I know it is a 16 gig drive. When I first inserted the disk, it said that it was 16, and didn't change until I att
<UbuntuNewb> empted to load a new distro on it with unetbootin.
 * dr_willis missed the question
<dr_willis> i doubt if you have managed to find a virus on linux
<UbuntuNewb> I know, I know, but it's really acting crazy.
<anthony> well i think google solved my problem thid time
<UbuntuNewb> I'm currently trying to make a new Ubuntu USB bootdrive on the oddly acting USB disk anyway. If it continues to act odd, I might just have to get someone to make a boot disk from me on another computer. Is there any other solutions that someone can think of?
<Tex_Nick> !virus | UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> UbuntuNewb: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick I ran ClamAV linux antivirus and found 53 threats. I deleted them, but it's still acting funky.
<UbuntuNewb> Linux virus' are rare but they do exist.
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, you found 53 threats?  Not going to ask what you've been looking at but that is a LOT ...
<genoobie> my grub is broken
<cfhowlett> genoobie, puppylinux is not supported here ...
<UbuntuNewb> It happened right after I downloaded a torrent
<UbuntuNewb> for BackTrack linux.
<matthewvz> Just saying grub is broken won't help us help you.
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  out of curosity ... what were the threats reported ?\
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick Several files with .PDF extensions, something called AwesomiumProcess, etc etc.
<UbuntuNewb> When I went to the destinations that the reported viruses were found at, I couldn't see them even if I set it to show .files
<dell> i installed ATI drivers, and now unity doesnt work
<UbuntuNewb> I googled Awesomium but it said it wasn't a virus but just something for gaming, so it's possible that it's a false alarm but between that and the fact that several of the files had copied themselves throughout my home folder it has me worried, not to mention the random root access requests.
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  those appear to be .exe files ... shouldn't ever infect your linux system
<Bon-chan> guys, where can i found the config files of my terminal?
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick I thought the same thing, but it looks like they were booting themselves through WINE
<UbuntuNewb> They had copied themselves from other folders into my WINE software.
<Wug> you wouldn't get a virus from a linux torrent
<Wug> at least not an official one.
<cfhowlett> ubuntulog, more likely that .exe files are set to boot wine on your system
<genoobie> matthewvz are you still here?
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, .exe files are set to start wine by default if wine is installed.
<Wug> if youve gotten something its probably either something that got into your computer with via a weak password
<Ben64> !details | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<matthewvz> genoobie: I'm here.
<genoobie> okay here's the deal
<dr_willis> and worse case... a windows exe malware - would mess up the users files.. not the whole system
<genoobie> I have three partitions
<Ben64> genoobie: but we cannot help you with puppy linux
<dr_willis> unless you ran wine as root. ;)
<Wug> killall wine
<Ben64> wineserver -k
<genoobie> there's /sda1 for winxp
<cfhowlett> genoobie, #puppylinux is the channel you want.
<cfhowlett> !puppylinux|genoobie
<genoobie> there's /sda2 which is swap and sda3 which is for experimental *nix installs
<genoobie> for some reason, I've lost my grub
<Wug> cfhowlett: dumb things like partitions are common to every linux distro
<dr_willis> genoobie:  and what Version of ubuntu are you running?
<matthewvz> Boot on a live CD and reinstall GRUB?
<red82> I'm trying to turn on ssl for my apache on ubuntu.  I moved default-ssl to sites-enabled.  Do I need to replace _default_:443 with mydomain.com:443 ?
<Wug> genoobie: reinstall it with your package manager of choice
<genoobie> so I am trying to reinstall, but /sda1 the xp partition is hibernating
<genoobie> well I am using a grub installer
<UbuntuNewb> Wug I agree, and cfhowlett I see your point as well. It was a torrent downloaded directly from the site (unless I was somehow the victim of fishing). I didn't run WINE as root, or give root permissions to wine files, but the fact that the files copied themselves from one folder into the .wine folder, as well as the random requests for authentication have me worried. Also, why do I need to run ecryptfs on every boot up now?
<genoobie> and it is asking where I want the grub files to go
<cfhowlett> Wug, correct, but he already said he's running puppylinux ...
<dell> genoobie: format everything and reinstall ubuntu and xp
<dr_willis> genoobie:  that would be on sda or sdb  depending on your setup
<genoobie> so I'm not sure how to respond to this
<dell> genoobie: thats what i would do.. in fact i will be doing it in a moment
<Wug> cfhowlett: grub behaves the same on all versions
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, if you
<Wug> it breaks the same way, and you fix it the same way
<genoobie> dr_willis, only one dev
<genoobie> sda
<genoobie> no other hdd
<dr_willis> genoobie:  guess you can only give one answer then.
<genoobie> so dr_willis, /dev/sda1 for instance?
<genoobie> or /dev/sda2?
<dr_willis> genoobie:  i said SDA   not sda1
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> dr_willis, no /dev?
<dell> yeah fool, 1 and 2 are partitions
<dr_willis> depends on how its asking.. it may assume /dev/
<dell> genoobie: cfdisk /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> Wug, noted ...
<UbuntuNewb> Also, sometimes when I boot it acts like a fresh install (all items on the Launcher are the same as from original boot, it forgets which items I've given permissions to run as a program, etc) and all my FireFox addons are gone: it looks like I used the Reset FireFox option.
<genoobie> okay
<M4dN3ss> lol
<dell> it is /etc/sda!!!
<genoobie> dr_willis, much obliged
<dell> maybe /usr/lib/sda
<Wug> UbuntuNewb: if you're that concerned about it, format and reinstall
<cfhowlett> Wug, but would I go to #redhat for assistance with ubuntu?  same principle ...
<Wug> cfhowlett: if he had ubuntu, would you help him fix grub?
<dell> cfhowlett: in principle, nobody should help with other distro people... when i do that they dont help me
<UbuntuNewb> Wug: Thank you. I'm just still worried about the disappearing room on by USB stick.
<Wug> UbuntuNewb: when in doubt format all the things
<syazlanj> #kampung
<Wug> though it could just be hidden files
<dell> i would format
<Wug> ctrl+h in the file browser will show hidden foles
<UbuntuNewb> Should I worry that whatever this is has somehow transfered itself into the new boot drive? I checked for .files
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, a fresh install would overwrite the boot drive ...
<dell> i am sure linux viruses are smarter than that.. they would write themselves to /proc somewhere, or something
<dell> not as hidden files in your home folder
<Wug> proc is a temporary filesystem
<Wug> it gets destroyed and recreated fresh when you reboot
<UbuntuNewb> Wug: Already tried that, nothing was there. I formatted it again and it still says my max data is 14.9 rather then the 16 it said originally. Is there another way to check for something hidden, like a hidden partition on the USB?
<dell> UbuntuNewb: use find
<dell> UbuntuNewb: find --help
<Wug> UbuntuNewb: 16 fake gigabytes is 14.9 real ones
<Wug> 10^3 versus 2^10
<Wug> dont worry about it, your drive is still the same size
<UbuntuNewb> When I first inserted the USB it said I had 15.9 max, when I used Unetbootin to install BackTrack it changed suddenly to 14.9
<dell> yeah, type df
<Wug> you probably just misremember its original capacity
<dell> UbuntuNewb: cfdisk
<UbuntuNewb> It was five seconds ago, I just went out and bought this
<nuf0xx> df -h gives it in human terms
<dell> UbuntuNewb: in terminal type cfdisk /dev/sda
<Wug> then one of them listed real gigabytes and the other fake ones
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, what does startup disk creator say is the capacity?
<UbuntuNewb> Before I used Unetbootin, 15.9~ and after, it was 14.9
<Wug> "real" being 1073741824 bytes and "fake" being 1000000000 bytes
<UbuntuNewb> on Startup Disk Creator
<Wug> just trust me, its fine
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, as wug has stated, that is normal.
<dell> i concur
<UbuntuNewb> Okay. Thanks.
<Wug> people who sell things love to sell less than what you paid for
<dell> yeah
<UbuntuNewb> It just confused me because it read two different amounts of data on it.
<dell> UbuntuNewb: cfdisk /dev/sda
<Wug> selling 500GB drives that only hold 465GB is their way of making asses of themselves
<Wug> one was proper gigabytes and the other wasnt
<histo> Wug: No that's how hard drive works
<Wug> histo: why isnt it how SSDs work
<Wug> you'd think they could at least pick one.
<dell> 500 billion bytes dont make 500 gb, here is the trick
<UbuntuNewb> Dell: I get FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Wug> and everyone in the computer world thinks a gigabyte is 2^30 bytes
<histo> Wug: They have picked one. You ahve to account for space of inodes and parittion tables etc...
<dell> UbuntuNewb: well then your disk drive has been fried, maybe it is not even there.. i would open the box and look
<dell> UbuntuNewb: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<Wug> dell: or the somewhat more likely diagnosis, "its not sda"
<UbuntuNewb> Oh, lol, sudo worked.
<dell> hda?
<Wug> or sudo was missing.
<UbuntuNewb> I see 4 partitions on the drive.
<dell> they used to be called hda's... maybe sda means SCSI?
<dock> gigabyte has now been standardized as 1,000,000,000.  "Gibibyte" is the new term for the power of two.  Thus GiB vs GB.
<Wug> I was thinking more along the lines of sdb
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  It's confusing because 1024 bits = a Mbit ... however over the years ... a Mbit has been shortened to 1000 bits
<dell> UbuntuNewb: add them up to see how many gb you have
<UbuntuNewb> They changed it from 1024?
<Wug> dock: when your computer savvy friend says gigabyte to you, what do you think
<apm1> wow so ubuntu 12.04 has this new entry in the proprietary driver installer (jockey)experimental xorg and amd binary driver module)
<apm1> is this the fglrx driver
<apm1> being adapted as a kernel module
<dell> apm1: i installed ATI driver a minute ago, and now X wont work, i am on console
<UbuntuNewb> dell: 320072.95 MB
<dell> UbuntuNewb: that should be enough for a man
<apm1> dell, this new module you mean or the stable ones in the 12.04 repo ?
<UbuntuNewb> Okay. As long as I'm not hauling around this virus (I swear I'm not paranoid) to my next install :D
<dell> apm1: no idea.. i installed in the software center... it is called "ati binary driver"
<apm1> dell, did it also say its in experimental stage ?
<apm1> in the descriptions
<dell> apm1: hmm, didnt really check... it was 82 mb, so maybe thats a clue
<apm1> dell, what card do you have ?
<dell> apm1: something awesome i am sure, this is a brand new laptop with 6 gb ram
<apm1> run "lspci"
<dell> ok
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  It's just that the marketing people can't perform math ... so they shortened it to 1000
<apm1> dell, patebin the result
<apm1> dell, don't flood
<dell> apm1: Radeon HD 7600M
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick I'm sorry to sound repetitive but... how come Startup Disk gave me two different results?
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick I'm just confused.
<apm1> dell, i don't think the driver which you installed had support for such a new card
<dell> apm1: can this card run battlefield 3 in your opinion?
<apm1> dell, owners of these new cards need to stay with the default opensource drivers until we figure out how to proprely handle the 13.1 catalyst driver
<apm1> dell, i think so yes it can handle it
<dell> apm1: ok so you suggest that i use the ubuntu's own driver for the video card? how do i roll back to it? i am on console
<dell> apm1: ah, right, i will install aptitide and search for it
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  i may be confused on  your issue ... but have you considered the formating overhead
<dell> Tex_Nick: i think his harddisk is hexed, it needs exorcism
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick My name isn't sarcastic, I really am pretty new to this stuff so... overhead?
<purplerain> How do i install driver for Broadcom BCM4313? i tried installing the driver from Jockey but it fail to install, also is there open-source version for this driver? thanks
<apm1> ubuntulog, using EFI boot ?
<apm1> wrong nick shit
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|purplerain,
<ubottu> purplerain,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, using EFI ?
 * UbuntuNewb laughs. apm1: It's okay. I don't know what EFI is.
<cfhowlett> purplerain, what version of ubuntu on what machine?
<apm1> ubuntulog,my mac gives me 2 diff drives to boot from from an ubuntu live cd
<apm1> wrong nick again
<purplerain> cfhowlett: i have read the doc :/ not sure what i am missing, Kubuntu Precise on Ideapad U310
<apm1> FU autocomplete
<dell> apm1: he doesnt use EFI, we just got him to get int cfdisk and he could see his partitions
<apm1> ok
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  ok i wasn't trying to insult you ... when a storage device is created ... there is a portion of it that is dedicated to keeping track of the information it contains
<cfhowlett> purplerain, surprised that doesn't just workk ... my lenovo thinkpad got it on the first boot
<dell> Tex_Nick: MBR?
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick It's cool, I'm learning and that's why I'm using linux, to learn so. Yay, teach me stuff!
<cfhowlett> purplerain, you ran setttings > additional drivers?
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, did you try booting from any of the 2 options ?
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick Is this like a seperate log partition to keep track of the data that goes in and out of it?
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, no MBR is master boot record which kinda contains your bootloader
<apm1> in ubuntu's case GRUB
<purplerain> cfhowlett: yes i did ran jockey, but the driver failed to install. do you want to look at log ?
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 I am in the process of installing Ubuntu on the computer in question now, I'm booting normally from the default option usually.
<cfhowlett> purplerain, nope.
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 So this is what contains the code that tells the computer, "Hey, you can boot with this"?
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  that portion is a catalog of all the locations of all the files on it ... so that information requires some space on the device ... therefore the device has less space for actual data
<dell> apm1: i installed mesa-utils the other day to run WOW on wine.. could that be why it is broken?
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, grub is the thing that boots the kernel
<apm1> dell, not sure
<UbuntuNewb> Tex_Nick Okay, I think I'm with you guys now.
<cfhowlett> purplerain, here's what I did last time on lucid: download the iso and run the broadcom install *no internet access* method.  all the required files are in the 10.04 iso.  3 minuts of CLI work and I had wifi... didn't even need to to reboot.
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 Gotchya.
<YusufMH> Good morning, i've got a problem with intalling team speak 3
<Tex_Nick> dell : no MBR is a small portion at the beginning of the device to point to the os loadersd
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 Tex_Nick So this is basically how the drive gets from the BIOS and CMOS into the actual OS and GUI etc right?
<YusufMH> Good morning, i've got a problem with intalling team speak 3,it's not .sh or .deb file,, I click on it and not working, although I'm sure i gave the file the permission to be executed, any idea friends?
<purplerain> cfhowlett: Ok, is there open source driver for BCM4313? proprietary drivers like those for nvidia always gave me a headache :/
<YusufMH> This link is a screenshot for Team speak 3 after the installation,, not running.. http://i46.tinypic.com/rszsdt.png
<cfhowlett> purplerain, yes, broadcom has released their opensource driver.
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, it isn't that simple since if you wanna learn it , if you wanna just know what it basically does then "yes "
<YusufMH> Help please :S
<cfhowlett> !patience|YusufMH,
<ubottu> YusufMH,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 I was just making sure I was with you guys so far. So, when I made this thing into a boot disk, some of my information was missing because it created an MBR (namely, GRUB)?
<YusufMH> Ok sorry.
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  MBR is the first sector on a boot device that is read ... it then points to other locations of the device to continue loadfing the system
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, i am not sure what exactly is your problem
<purplerain> cfhowlett: i read the ubuntu broadcom wiki but it seems like no open source driver for BCM4313 and the proprietary ones had just fail to install. whats the possible solution?
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb :  originally had two issues ...
<vnc786> using ubuntu 12.04 64 bit gnome. when giving print(network printer) it gives error in ~/xsession-errors-->"gtk printer" only this two words. print status shows job completed. only solution i found till now is to logout and login again and it works fine. on google i didnt found any idea..
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb : (1)  Everytime I boot up my computer, it looks like all my files are encrypted and I have to run ecryptfs to get them running again
<Tex_Nick> UbuntuNewb : (2) I'm trying to make a USB bootdisk, and it's telling me that it's capacity is 14.9 gigs when I know it is a 16 gig drive
<cfhowlett> purplerain, as I said, I used the *no internet access* method and the 10.04 iso to install broadcom drivers.  Went swimmingly well and had full configuration in less than 5 minutes...
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 The issues have been solved, I'm just listening to the explanation now.
<apm1> purplerain, i have the same card on my macbookpro and the proprietary drivers are automatically installed (not even jockey interferes )
<bizhanMona> HI Is anyone familiar with "boot-repair" utility? Thx
<dr_willis> bizhanMona:  a great many people use it.
<cfhowlett> purplerain, let's problem solve this.  run in a terminal   lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 and paste the output
<purplerain> cfhowlett: i wonder which package is needed, cant do reinstall right now :/
<purplerain> apm1: hows that possible when you dont even ran jockey? :o
<bizhanMona> dr_willis: thx, I just install the DVD and booted. when I ran the boot-repair, it complains about not detecting internet. However I know my network is up? Thx
<cfhowlett> !bootrepair|bizhanMona,
<apm1> purplerain, i am not sure but the driver was there activated already in jockey all by itself
<purplerain> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<purplerain>         Subsystem: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:0587]
<cfhowlett> purplerain, cool.  the STA -No Internet Access method is the one you want.  get a 10.04 iso and install that bad boy ... here's the link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bizhanMona> !bootrepair
<purplerain> cfhowlett: but i can't install lucid :(
<apm1> purplerain, you don't have to
<cfhowlett> purplerain, you don't NEED to install lucid, you just use the iso for the source files
<purplerain> apm1, cfhowlett: ahh ok :D, can i just install the requeired packages? i dont have lucid iso with me right now :(
<cfhowlett> purplerain, the required packages are available on the lucid iso
<cfhowlett> purplerain, or you can install the linux STA driver ...
<bizhanMona> I don't understand boot-repair comment: "Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of ...." ? Thx
<dr_willis> bizhanMona:  what ubuntu  version are you using?
<purplerain> cfhowlett: it is the bcmwl-kernelsource am i right?
<bizhanMona> dr_willis: the disk I am trying to recover is RHEL 6.2 but the DVD for boot-repair is ubuntu 12.10 ...
<cfhowlett> purplerain, for the STA No internet access method that is correct.  Different methods, different software packages.  Don't confuse them.
<dr_willis> bizhanMona:  im not sure boot-repair works for differnt distros other the ubuntu.  You may want to ask int he redhat channels how to best recover a RH install
<dell> bizhanMona: if you download and use the first disk of slackware, it has a very simply boot repair utility... you can boot right into your system, and then run lilo
<bizhanMona> dr_willis: thx will do.
<apm1> dell, there is a slack cd iirc they only provide dvd images :p
<bizhanMona> dell: will try to download the slackware, thx
<dell> apm1: yes cd's as well
<UbuntuNewb> I know have a working computer, yay me. And it turns out some of my text documents had a line added to them and were set to run as a program: mailto:trollingforsoup@gmail.com
<UbuntuNewb> now have*
<purplerain> cfhowlett: brb rebooting
<cfhowlett> PL
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, you were cracked
<UbuntuNewb> I know.
<apm1> how did you manage to put yourself at risk though ?
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 All this started when I downloaded that torrent, so unless it was sleeping quietly I have no idea.
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, on windows ?
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 No, Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, by any chance, do you run your admin account as your daily user account?
<apm1> he most definitely runs a sudo account
<UbuntuNewb> cfhowlett My login pass works for sudo commands? But I'm not running as root
<TheCrownedFox> Hi, so I have ubuntu 12.04 running on a desktop that has currently frozen. I can only move the mouse around, however I can access it through ssh on my laptop. what processes should I kill/restart to fix a freeze commonly? I tried restarting unity but it restarts frozen again.
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, but the account you run daily is your "admin" account and has admin privileges?  MIGHT want to use a non-privileged account for your daily computing...
<dell> UbuntuNewb: if you want to learn linux start with slackware... ubuntu hides everything behind GUI
<UbuntuNewb> cfhowlett Thanks :/
<UbuntuNewb> dell Slackware. I'll look into that now.
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, I might add, same advice for windows use
<UbuntuNewb> cfhowlett I didn't realize I was at risk, I thought I would still have to type in my password for anything malicious
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, have some fun.  Look at your user privileges, then apply your imagination to worst case scenarios
<bizhanMona> Does ubuntu has the "grub-install" utility package?
<dell> bizhanMona: lilo is like grub.. use that
<UbuntuNewb> cfhowlett How much access is it possible that my cracker has had?
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, i think he logged in from ssh
<bizhanMona> dell: then one last request where can I download the slackware CD? Thx
<bsmith093> i have mate, with 12.10, and xscreensaver. when i clse my laptop lid, i want the screen to lock and nothing else, but instead when i do that. there's a chanche that the screen wo'nt come back on when i re open the lid, is there a fix for this?
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNewb, again, look at the privileges of the account you suspect has been cracked...
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, in other words every damn thing
<dell> UbuntuNewb: type w to see who is online in your system
<dell> bizhanMona: www.slackware.com ... download the first CD only
<cfhowlett> dell, is there a user log maintained for that w command??
<UbuntuNewb> dell Is there a way to see who has been online?
<UbuntuNewb> Er.. what he said.
<bizhanMona> dell: thx
<dell> UbuntuNewb: less /var/log/syslog
<dell> UbuntuNewb: less /var/log/auth.log
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, do you have gufw installed ?
<UbuntuNewb> apm1 Not that I now of.
<apm1> UbuntuNewb, run "sudo apt-get install gufw"
<nitin__> hii
<vnc786> can someone help me on this gtk printer issue here is the log http://pastebin.com/BiWfsMNv
<nitin__> how to connect to by ssh
<zenu> Additional drivers says the ATI/AMD proprietary driver is installed but, not active. How do I correct this?
<zenu> not currently in use*
<apm1> zenu, just click the activate button
<nitin__> i have an IP and i have to upload an application
<hillary> how to remove eclipse install in the opt folder ubuntu 12.04
<dell> UbuntuNewb: search within that syslog you opened with less, using / command, and type in ssh or something
 * ywen smail
<MasterOfDisaster> nitin__: 'ssh <user>@<ip>', copy the application with 'scp foo.zip <user>@<ip>:'
<zenu> @apm1 I typed the question wrong it says "The driver is activated but not currently in use"
<UbuntuNewb> dell Nothing found for ssh
<nitin__> MasterOfDisaster,  not able to connect
<apm1> zenu, it doesn't support your gpu then
<UbuntuNewb> But I did find...
<UbuntuNewb> WBC_ERR_AUTH_ERROR, PAM error: PAM_USER_UNKNOWN (10), NTSTATUS: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER, Error message was: No such user
<dell> UbuntuNewb: search in auth.log for the word login.. press / then enter for "find next"
<MasterOfDisaster> nitin__: is the host directly accessible from the internet? do you need to establish a vpn connection first?
<MasterOfDisaster> nitin__: or perhaps sshd is listening on a non-standard port? Did "they" give you one?
<nitin__> directly accessible
<TheCrownedFox> Nevermind, I figured out why it was frozen. Everything returned to normal once I killed java. Is this something I should be worried about?
<hillary> how to remove eclipse install in the opt folder ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> any help?
<diegojsRW> Hi. There are a software similar to CurrPorts, for Ubuntu Quantal Quetzal, to view realtime TCP connections?
<UbuntuNewb> so with the thing open in my GUI ctr+f then type login and enter?
<diegojsRW> I tried to emulate CurrPorts with Wine, but it doesn't works
<dell> hillary: does "sudo apt-get remove eclipse" help?
<dell> UbuntuNewb: yes same thing
<MasterOfDisaster> diegojsRW: what about netstat or lsof?
<UbuntuNewb> dell Mind if I open a private link with you so I don't spam?
<dell> diegojsRW: type in terminal netstat -na
<dell> UbuntuNewb: ok
<diegojsRW> netstat is command-line. I want a GUI program that does it, in realtime (refreshing each N second)
<dell> diegojsRW: search for it in www.freshmeat.net
<MasterOfDisaster> nitin__: does 'telnet <ip> 22' give you anything?
<dell> MasterOfDisaster: he is probably trying to upload an exploit to someone's system
<YusufMH> Still waiting!
<MasterOfDisaster> dell: haha poor bugger - got a shiny 0day exploit and no idea how to use it. What a shame :)
<cfhowlett> YusufMH, might find better support directly from teamspeak ...
<dell> MasterOfDisaster: heh
<hillary> dell: Package eclipse is not installed, so not removed. But it is there
<Senjai> Hello, I'm trying to uninstall 12.04 LTS (its not working well) and install the latest version. When i previously did this (I think with 10.x) someone here reccomened a program that both could remove the partition, AND fix the MBR / boot issues. Does anyone know about this method?
<Senjai> I'm more concerned about the MBR, as I can simply just delete the Ubuntu partition, I'm trying to avoid the system repair disc
<TheLordOfTime> hillary, what likely happened is it was installed by hand from source, rather than dpkg, if you're saying it exists but apt-get/dpkg say otherwise
<cfhowlett> YusufMH, furthermore, as the channel takes queries, YOUR question gets scrolled up and out of view.  Re-ask your question at reasonable intervals for best results.
<dell> hillary: after you type  sudo apt-get remove eclipse, hit on tab twice while your cursor is still right after "eclipse"
<cfhowlett> Senjai, you don't need to unintstall, just install the 12.10 over 12.04 ...
<dell> hillary: alternatively, open ubuntu software center, and search for "eclipse".. when you find it uninstall
<Senjai> cfhowlett, but 12.04 is running horribly slow. I think there was issues when I was installing it the first time. So i'd like to run a fresh install
<hillary> TheLordOfTime: you are correct . I installed by hand
<YusufMH> Sorry for being rude S:,, i will repost it,,,
<YusufMH> Good morning, i've got a problem with intalling team speak 3,it's not .sh or .deb file,, I click on it and not working, although I'm sure i gave the file the permission to be executed, any idea friends?
<diegojsRW> I found NetActViewer, but in another site. I'm downloading it and i'll test it. Thanks anyway
<cfhowlett> Senjai, ok then reinstall, manually select your partitions and format those partitions.  previous install and configurations get wiped ...
<MasterOfDisaster> YusufMH: run 'file' on it, what does it say?
<YusufMH> command not found.
<dell> hillary:  just do a "ps xa" then delete all the files you see in there that you think is related to eclipse... or just do: sudo rm `which eclipse` .. if it is a binary
<TheLordOfTime> hillary, by hand as in you downloaded the files and moved them around per eclipse's installation guides?
<Senjai> cfhowlett, okay, but the second part of my question is fixing the boot record (as ubuntu modifies it). I guess this is more of a windows issue and i understand if it cannot be answered here. I was given an exe that simply autorestored it without having to use a sys repair disk
<cfhowlett> Senjai, does everything currently boot?
<MasterOfDisaster> YusufMH: sudo apt-get install file ; file <yourfile>
<Senjai> Yes
<Senjai> Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> TheLordOfTime: yes
<Senjai> cfhowlett, I think the problem with 10.10 (i think) was GRUB, i noticed that there is no Grub this time)
<cfhowlett> Senjai, ok then, when the installation reaches that point, install grub  to /dev/sda and you should be fine...
<cfhowlett> Senjai, you're reinstalling 12.04?
<chaz68> Any of you folks run the Ubuntu / Debian install method for Ajaxplorer here recently?   http://ajaxplorer.info/download/
<YusufMH> MasterOfDisaster it says : E: Unable to locate package /home/yusuf/Downloads
<Senjai> cfhowlett, I want to remove 12.04, and install 12.10 (i think thats the current version)
<YusufMH> but it's in the downloads folder.
<chaz68> It works but I've got some errors...
<MasterOfDisaster> YusufMH: if the filename contains spaces, run 'file "filename"'
<cfhowlett> Senjai, ok, same process.  the current boot/grub will get overwritten by the 12.10 installation
<TheLordOfTime> hillary, you'll have to remove them by hand then, or use dell's suggesteion
<cfhowlett> Senjai, note: you will be MANUALLY partitioning.  do NOT format your windows, of course
<chaz68> Specifically can't run the "runTests.php" diagnostics after the first run anymore in Ajaxplorer.
<YusufMH>  MasterOfDisaster This is how I runned the command, looks wrong right? how is the right way?
<Senjai> cfhowlett, I know how to remove the 12.04 partition. Should I just format it, install 12.10 in its place (without adjusting the partition)
<YusufMH> sudo apt-get install '/home/yusuf/Downloads/Teamspeak_3-3.0.2-Linux-x86-Install'
<Senjai> and rely on 12.10 to fix the boot record?
<Senjai> Aka, just as long as I dont shut down between removing 12.04 and installing 12.10 i should be fine
<chaz68> Platform = 12.04LTS in a VM under VMware V 9.X.
<cfhowlett> Senjai, stock ubuntu partition should require about 8 gigs for the /
<Senjai> cfhowlett, the one it has allocated atm is 100 gigs
<cfhowlett> Senjai, as you're clean installing, yes, format the /
<cfhowlett> Senjai, I was speaking ONLY of the / not the /home or data storage.
<Senjai> cfhowlett,  I found the program i was previously suggested
<cfhowlett> Senjai, as you're reinstalling you might wish to consider making a separate /home for your user data.
<Senjai> cfhowlett, http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/ for your records, thanks for your help though.
<cfhowlett> Senjai, best of luck
<Senjai> cfhowlett, I have all my user data backed up to my windows partition for the reinstall
<Senjai> I just mounted it in Ubuntu
<diegojsRW> You can too use Windows bootloader to boot ubuntu. I made it on my notebook, where I installed Windows XP, WIndows Seven and Ubuntu Quantal Quetzal
<ClientAlive> I'm having trouble finding any instruction on installing oracle jdk-7 and java EE on ubuntu. I run 12.04 desktop and I've had it so that I didn't have to remove openjdk before. I remember doing something in update-alternatives and being able to keep both but use oracle as the default. Can someone help me understand how to do this?
<diegojsRW> To do it, you have to have Windows DVD, to use "Recovery options"
<diegojsRW> This assuming you cannot boot onto windows
<chaz68> ClientAlive:  There is a repository for Oracle 7.  Let me find it.  Think I have a link...  It's not ubuntu official repository though...
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you can install it, the alternatives file just creates symlinks from java to /usr/local/java - or where ever you put it
<chaz68> Oracle Java sdk 7 that is...
<ClientAlive> this is fine. Is perfect. thank you
<diegojsRW> If you can boot onto windows naturally, then you can do it from a Command prompt inside Windows environment
<ClientAlive> sweet
<diegojsRW> The program used is "bcdedit.exe"
<ClientAlive> chaz68: Is it this?  ppa:webupd8team/java
<hillary>  what command do i use to completely remove  eclipse directory inside opt folder
<ikonia> hillary: rm -rf directory_name
<TheLordOfTime> ClientAlive, yes it is
<chaz68> Yep:  That's the one:  Instructions I used are here and elsewhere... http://www.blogs.digitalworlds.net/softwarenotes/2013/01/28/install-java-jdk-7-for-ubuntu-12-04/
<ClientAlive> chaz68: ok but I'm not seeing instructin related to java ee. jre yes, ee no.  :(
<ClientAlive> is there a way to install jdk and ee from that repo?
<TheLordOfTime> chaz68, are you looking for a specific version of java though?
<TheLordOfTime> erm ClientAlive^
<hillary> ikonia: thank you very much
<ClientAlive> latest version please
<ClientAlive> java jdk 7 and ee
<TheLordOfTime> ClientAlive, you'll have to do it by hand - i don't thinkn webupd8team keeps enterprise edition in the repos
<TheLordOfTime> s/repos/ppa/
<TheLordOfTime> maybe some licensing thing or something
<TheLordOfTime> idk
<ClientAlive> TheLordOfTime: I see. Well I'll google ubout that repo but at least I know what I'm up agains.
<ClientAlive> thx
<TheLordOfTime> ClientAlive, that repo won't have it, trust me.
<TheLordOfTime> ClientAlive, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javaee/overview/index.html
<ClientAlive> k
<TheLordOfTime> start there.
<ClientAlive> I have an .sh file downloaded to this system now but not sure if it's the right one nor what to do with it  (sudo ./filename.sh) ??
<hillary> i have been using winff to convert mp4 to mp3 etc ubuntu 12.04, but it is no longer converting. what could have happened?
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you really need to research harder
<hillary> any help
<ikonia> if you don't know if it's the right one, or how to use it you should not be doing it
<TheLordOfTime> agreed with ikonia
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you really need to research what you've got and how to use it before considering using it
<chaz68> Client Alive:  Does this help?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<UltraParadigm> Hi everyone!
<Rakko> hi UltraParadigm
<Rakko> I wish I could remember the question I came in here to answer
<Rakko> oh! that's it.
<ClientAlive> ikonia: true - not what I needed to hear. I'm overwhelemed wtih the stuff I already have on my plate. I just want a dev environment I can satisfy my curiosities with. I hope no one is going to expect I become and expert in java development before having jave ee on my machine - else how would I become that expert anyway?
<Rakko> First, is there a way to ask ubottu for FAQs? I /msged ubottu help but got no response.
<ClientAlive> pointless to argue I guess. seems I'm on my own again.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I have created a /tmp partition in ram.  How do I get rid of the old /tmp that was in my root folder?  I presume it is still there taking up space.
<ikonia> ClientAlive: you don't have to be an expert, but a.) knowing how to use the file you are trying to use b.) knowing if it's the right version are critical
<ikonia> ClientAlive: as you know neither of these things, I'd suggest at least a basic level of research
<ikonia> Rakko: there is no "FAQ"
<ikonia> !faq > Rakko
<ubottu> Rakko, please see my private message
<Rakko> thanks
<Rakko> dsnyders: you have to unmount the /tmp; that will unshadow it so you see what's there under /tmp on the root partition
<Rakko> delete that stuff and then remount /tmp
<hillary> I have been using winff to convert mp4 to mp3 etc ubuntu 12.04, but it is no longer converting. what could have happened?
<dsnyders> Rakko: /me slaps forehead.  Now why didn't I think of that.
<Rakko> OK, I think I'll just ask. -> How do I make mouse scrolling work the old fashioned way, i.e. where scrolling starts instantly instead of requiring a little movement before it gets started?
<hillary> ikonia: any idea, i have been using winff to convert mp4 to mp3 etc ubuntu 12.04, but it is no longer converting. what could have happened?
<dr_willis> hillary:  have winff show its  commandline/terminal window its using and look at the command output
<joy> Hi !
<cfhowlett> joy, greetings
<UltraParadigm> I just reinstalled Ubuntu.. again. Its like the 5th time in just 2 weeks
<UltraParadigm> This time I'm trying Studio64, cause I totally effed up the sound in my regular 12.10.   Sofar, I don't miss unity at all.
<UltraParadigm> But I do think I'll get KVirc again.  Xchat isn't impressing me
<dr_willis> irc clients dont need to be impressive.. just functional. ;0
<hillary> dr_willis, : it display: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584717/
<UltraParadigm> nah nah, they need to have bells, and whistles, and real transparancy.
<UltraParadigm> but especially the whistles!
<dr_willis> hillary:  but does the command succede
<UltraParadigm> I just went through the trouble of getting compiz to work with xfcse, no way am I ending up with an ugly irc.
<hillary> dr_willis,  no
<dr_willis> try the commands from a bash shell and see if they work. and what errors they give
<hillary> dr_willis,  infact it has hanged up. Guide me how to
<UltraParadigm> I've reinstalled Ubuntu so many times since I built my new PC that I'm almost ready to install it for other people for a fee :-)  I have a checklist and everything.  I've gotten quite efficient at it.
<hillary> how do i kill a hanging process ubuntu 12.04. i window has refused to close!
<dr_willis> xkill is one way  hillary
<dr_willis> kill -9 , or killall are other ways
<hillary> dr_willis, wonderfull lesson!! it has closed
<ragz> How do i access domains across two ubuntu machines on the same network?
<hillary> dr_willis, still the winff not converting. And it used to convert.
<jarray52> I previously had the ATI catalyst driver working on this machine(has a switchable GPU Intel/ATI) on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. After an upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the 3.5.0-22 kernel, I can't recall how I got the ATI radeon drivers working. Any suggestions?
<jarray52> I believe my machine is currently using the i915 intel driver.
<jarray52> I also had problems with the fglrx drivers provided by the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS repositories.
<dsnyders> Rakko: Thanks for your assistance re /tmp.  I had to shut down a few services, like mysql and Xorg, but once I got them shut down I was able to unmount/delete/remount /tmp.
<MasterOfDisaster> UltraParadigm: irssi + transparent konsole? *hides*
<Rakko> cool, dsnyders
<UltraParadigm> I switched back to kvirc
<Rakko> this scrolling is driving me nuts
<UltraParadigm> console irc, eww, haven't done that in years
<UltraParadigm> Wont go back to it
<Rakko> I just started liking irssi
<dsnyders> Rakko, what scrolling?
<hillary> This winff has refused!
<UltraParadigm> I used to do iirc back in the days when I used pine to check my email.  hehe
<dr_willis> hillary:  if the command that winff is using dosent work. it hangs.. then its not a winff issue
<Rakko> dsnyders: whenever I scroll in ubuntu 12.10 it takes me quite a bit of effort before the scrolling actually starts. I'm not sure if that's related to my running this on a Mac or in VirtualBox, or if all scrolling is like this now.
<dr_willis> hillary:  winff is just a front end to the cli tools. that command you pasted is doing the actual work
<UltraParadigm> I kind of miss pine
<Rakko> I think it's supposed to be imitating tablet scrolling, but I'm not sure. I wish I knew some search terms to use to fix it.
<UltraParadigm> I have fond memories of pine.  I did some good email reading with that.
<Rakko> I still like mutt
<Rakko> but anyway I have to do the two-finger swipe *halfway* across my trackpad for scrolling to even start
<Rakko> is there a name for this?
<dsnyders> Rakko: Is scrolling responsive with your mouse?
<Rakko> I haven't tried a mouse
<hillary> I will never ever install any software outside ubuntu software center. Am sure i might have messed up myself!!
<opalepatrick> trying to track down a problem with the hud opening behind applications on boot (also launcher) - only gets fixed on logout. Trying to work out if a bug has been raised. Obviously not asking the right question.
<opalepatrick> launcher opens behind as well*
<Kartagis> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dr_willis> hillary:  your imporntant part is --> /usr/bin/ffmpeg -y -i "/home/hillary/Desktop/Muziki/AVSEQ01.mp4" -acodec libmp3lame -ab 160k -ac 2 -ar 44100 "/home/hillary/AVSEQ01.mp3"
<dsnyders> Rakko, Plug one in and try.  That would tell you if it is the virtualbox or the trackpad gesture.
<dr_willis> somthing may be goofy with the ffmpeg command or the options
<UltraParadigm> Alright, automatic nick serv works.  And everyting is as it should be.  The universe is back in balance.    Now to test the one thing that I reinstalled studio for.    jack
 * Rakko facepalms
<dr_willis> vbox has 2 kinds of mouse polling also.. it can goof up in some areas
<hillary> dr_willis, can i remove and reinstall again?
<Rakko> problem is I don't know where my mouse is
<Rakko> dr_willis, dsnyders: so I gather that neither of you notice the annoying before I'm describing?
<quietone> my partner just booted laptop, closed lid, opened lid. Now the screen is blank and kybd unresponsive. Dell Inspiron 15R, 12.04
<dsnyders> Rakko, nope.  Mostly because I'm running linux directly on standard PC desktop hardware, including a mouse.  Maybe later, when I get virtualbox going, I might notice it... if I had a trackpad.
<quietone> it is set to not suspend when lid is closed
<dr_willis> hillary:  removeing and reinstalling the same binaryes dosent change anything.. thats windows thinking...
<dr_willis> hillary:  try the command from the terminal. see if it works
<dr_willis> Rakko:  ive noticed in some disrtos (like tiny core linux) in vbox I have to enable some mouse settings or sles the pointers are off position. but ive never noticed the issue in ubuntu in vbox
<Rakko> ok
<hillary> dr_willis, which command please
<quietone> Is this the problem "apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper""
<dr_willis> hillary:  the one i pasted above.. the MAIN command of the pastebin you did...
<UltraParadigm> quietone:  You should disable the sleepmode at laptop close then.  Probably can't handle it.
<dsnyders> Rakko: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36376 maybe?
<quietone> UltraParadigm, we don't recall seeing anything for 'sleepmode'. Where is that?
<UltraParadigm> quietone:  also, sometimes a bios upgrade will help.
<Rakko> dsnyders: could be the same thing
<UltraParadigm> quietone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-power-options
<dsnyders> Rakko: Is the trackpad sensitive enough for normal operations?  Is it just sluggish in virtualbox?
<quietone> UltraParadigm, ah, I'll install the tweak tool
<Rakko> yeah, in native OS X it's fine
<Rakko> and in my Windows VMware VM
<quietone> UltraParadigm, I'm sshed into it. is there anything I can do, besides shutdown -r now, to make it usable?
<UltraParadigm> there is also another tool option also, if the gnome tweek doens't work.
<dsnyders> Rakko: Have you tried asking on a virtualbox chat channel?
<UltraParadigm> probably not.  I'm suprised that you can even remote to it
<UltraParadigm> if you can indeed remote to it, you can kill the xserver
<UltraParadigm> that might help
<quietone> UltraParadigm, I'm not fluent in x. how do I do that?
<UltraParadigm> run "ps -e | grep X"
<UltraParadigm> and then take note of the process number
<UltraParadigm> then run "kill -9 [PID]"
<Rakko> not yet
<Rakko> I've reinstalled guest additions and about to reboot
<dsnyders> UltraParadigm: doesn't service gdm stop terminate the xserver?
<quietone> UltraParadigm, it makes the login sound but the kybd and screen are still dead.
<sweetpea> how long is it meant to take to make a ubuntu usb
<UltraParadigm> dsnyders: beats me :-).  I alway kill it when it freezes on me, then it just restarts automatically
<sweetpea> i just downloaded it and its taking like 10 minutes so far
<UltraParadigm> quietone: ahh, sounds like you are screwed.  I recommend getting a bios update from the manufacturer's website.
<hillary> dr_willis,  when i pasted in the terminal it works very well. Look at the terminal output while converting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584771/
<np8> Hi! Could anyone here help me with a partition problem? I have a 30Gb Ubuntu partition (/dev/sda6, ext4). I just took a 80Gb of space from my Windows data -partition, and now it is shown as "unallocated" in GParted. Is there a way to add this 80Gb to be in Ubuntu's use? A screenshot of my partitions (GParted) http://ubuntuone.com/1TjFW2bSBNm0n9XDTUFNe1 (sorry, it's in Finnish)
<UltraParadigm> If that doesn't fix the issue, then you will have no choice but to disable the sleeping
<quietone> dsnyders, there isn't a gdm but there is lightdm
<prih> ciao
<iceroot> np8: just use the resize function from gparted
<sweetpea> it sounds like youve accidently deleted the windows ntfs partition
<iceroot> np8: and resize the ubuntu partition with the unallocated
<sweetpea> ow im dumb lol
<dsnyders> quietone: That would be your desktop manager.  Gdm is (or was) gnome's.
<np8> iceroot: It doesn't work because I can't detach the Ubuntu partition, because it is in use. :/
<cfhowlett> np8, you can do so by moving the free partition next to the one you want to add it to.
<quietone> dsnyders, yea I used to have to restart gdm a lot on my Debian wheezy.
<iceroot> np8: use a live-system
<iceroot> np8: never change a partition which is in use
<np8> iceroot: What's a live-system?
<np8> cfhowlett: The Ubuntu partition is un use, so it doesn't work
<dsnyders> np8: linux on cd or linux on usb flash
<iceroot> np8: use the ubuntu-iso and start it instead of your installed system, that system will be running directly from you ram
<Rakko> nope, that didn't fix it.
<antonio_> I'm trying to install adobe air...
<iceroot> np8: and so your hdd is not mounted and you can change it
<Rakko> Oh well, tomorrow I may find my mouse.
<cfhowlett> np8, right.  my bad..  boot an ubuntu usb/cd and run gparted
<dsnyders> Rakko: :-(  I'm out of ideas, other than trying a virtualbox chat channel.
<cfhowlett> dsnyders, #vobx
<cfhowlett> #vbox
<Guido1> anyone online who knows a bit about rhythmbox? I'm just working on a crone script, but got stuck at the coment to start a playlist with rhythmbox. the playlist is in the home folder
<Rakko> cfhowlett: he meant for me to go there
<Rakko> I was in #vbox but it was dead. I was asking a different question there.
<np8> cfhowlett, iceroot: I dont have the iso (or a cd-drive, or usb-stick) right now, but is it possible to do this during a reboot?
<iceroot> np8: no
<cfhowlett> np8, nope.  bad bad bad idea
<iceroot> np8: because the hdd will be mounted when you want to start gparted
<dsnyders> Rakko, google for the chat channel.  The one here may not be the best/official one.
<np8> iceroot, cfhowlett: Ok thanks you guys :) I'll do this when I get home
<cub> how do uninstall x?
<ripthejacker> i use grep with colorize option but when i pipe it to less it removes the color
<dr_willis> cub:  why do you need to?
<ripthejacker>  how do i mkae it to keep the colo
<TomyLobo> cub: apt-get remove x
<cub> just a troll q, dr_willis  :P jk
<ripthejacker> *color
<cub> im here to help today if i can
<cub> haha
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  since less cant display colors.. that makes sence. there might be a color option for less or more.
<TomyLobo> dr_willis ripthejacker -R
<ripthejacker> but will it colorize only the patterns that grep matched
<dr_willis> -r  -R  ....  --raw-control-chars  --RAW-CONTROL-CHARS
<antonio_> I'm trying to install adobe air...I've followed these directions..and its not working
<TomyLobo> less -R will pass through the colors
<Rakko> dr_willis: less *can* display colors
<dr_willis> antonio_:  last i looked adobe air has worked on linux in like over a year..
<Rakko> sorry, spoke too late
<TomyLobo> grep --color=always will make grep emit colors even if it detects a pipe
<TomyLobo> gotta run, see ya
<Rakko> air has *not* worked on linux in over a year
<antonio_> dr_willis: I've gotten it to work before..just can't remember how...
<antonio_> I had to make a symbolic link with this command
<antonio_> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0
<antonio_> ln: failed to create symbolic link `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0': File exis
<dsnyders> dr_willis: TomyLobo, I've been looking for that for a while, but never got around to asking.
<dr_willis>  ls --color=always | less -R
<antonio_> how can I delete that symbolic link so I can start over?
<dr_willis> rm thelink
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, yes that worked
<ripthejacker> grep --color-always | less -R
<ripthejacker> :)
<dr_willis> without the -R - it shows the esc codes
 * dsnyders goes to alias less with less -R
<dr_willis> i wonder ls and grep  detect they are being piped
<ripthejacker> thanks dr_willis , TomyLobo
<Rakko> you can also set the LESS env var to -R
<dsnyders> dr_willis: they probably detect pipes and shut down coloring because they date back to the days when you piped output to terminals and printers and modems and such.
<Rakko> grep also has an env var like that, but I found that if I set it to always send color, some programs calling grep would break
<Rakko> dsnyders: even today, piping to other processes is mostly done without color. It would be a huge mess for the pipee to have to decipher the color codes.
<dsnyders> true
<Guido1> what is the coment to tell crontab to start a playlist in the home directory with rhythmbox
<Guido1> ?
<Rakko> ls also changes its output to one name per line
<dsnyders> Well, I have to be up in 4 hrs, so g'night folks.
<atsui> I am currently connected via VNC to a Ubuntu 12.04 machine running vnc4server. I can see the VNC service running with  nmap  as expected. However, when I run "sudo ufw status verbose", it shows that only ports 22 nd 8080 are set as ALLOW IN and the default policy for incoming is set to deny. How come I am allowed to connect?
<Ben64> !ufw | atsui
<ubottu> atsui: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<atsui> ubottu, so even though ufw should block the VNC connection, would it be possible the rules for iptables still let in VNC?
<ubottu> atsui: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atsui> doh lol
<adamlis> Hey. I have a Ubuntu Server that I really like. I want to setup a PXE-boot for windows 7 for a few computers here at work without cd-rom.. does anyone know of a good guide? i've tried googling and using the man commando
<zeriouz> I create local repository by using dpkg-scanpackages, when I install from local repo. Error : The following packages have unmet dependencies:. But sometimes it can install. what happen with this issue.
<emamdouh> hi all i need help using byobu,
<emamdouh> i need to open new byobu tab using command line , is it possible ?
<emamdouh> and how ?
<adibhanna> i've installed the latest node version 0.8.16  on ubutnu  but it seems that it didn't get updated, and whenever i try node-v i get v0.5.11-pre
<adibhanna> how can i fix this?
<Guido1> hello?anyone with experinces in starting a playlist in rhythmbox with cron?
<Tecan> can someone assist me with iptable
<hillary> dr_willis,  when i pasted in the terminal it works very well. Look at the terminal output while converting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1584771/
<Tecan> i stuck a new networking card in my system but the thing im connecting too has a static ip of 192.168.0.28
<Tecan> im getting offensive packets from nmap
<Tecan> only as sudo
<Tecan> nm found some stuff online
<xkernel> what is the impact of disabling the avahi-daemon ?
<Rakko> bye
<Nitesh> +i Nitesh
<Nitesh> hi
<cfhowlett> Nitesh, greetings
<Nitesh> is there any girl for chat
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu support only, not for chatting
<Nitesh> hi i am Nitesh ...
<cfhowlett> Nitesh, wrong channel
<cub> how o i install xubuntu on this...
<cub> well i mean the desktop environment
<cub> i forgot the name of it :\
<cfhowlett> cub, 2 choices: pure xfce or xubuntu
<cub> well xfce
<Guido1> hello?anyone with experinces in starting a playlist in rhythmbox with cron?
<cfhowlett> cub, sudo apt-get install xfce will give you DE only, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will give you xubuntu
<cub> it wont ruin my unity install will it?
<Ben64> cfhowlett, cub: xfce4, not just xfce
<Nitesh> #ubuntu
<cub> okay, but if i install Xubuntu, can i still log into the unity environment?
<Ben64> cub: yes, you can choose before you log in
<cub> okay i'll install xubuntu
<Ben64> only problem with doing xubuntu-desktop is that you'll have duplicates of certain things, like text editors and whatnot
<cub> can that be correcteed Ben64 ?
<ClientAlive> This is simply too confusing to me. I NEED to have java sdk and ee installed for school projects. I don't have time to research it the project is coming due. I beg of you. Is there anyone who will help me?
<Ben64> cub: well if you don't want two text editors and stuff like that, just install xfce4
<cub> when u say two text editors you mean literaly two of the same program?
<Sling> ClientAlive: if you still need to install the sdk/ee when your project is almost due, how is that our problem?
<ClientAlive> bc damit I came askoing politely for help earlier and all I got was I need to explain how to use it like I'm some expert or I shouldn't be messing wtih it. Damit it's mot my fault if I don't know everythign abotu java ee. i still have to have it. When I asked nicely earlier I didn't expect to get a debate about whether I should be installig it. I have to install it.
<cub> if i dont like xubuntu i can uninstall it via 'remove' correct?
<cub> apt-get remove <package>?
<ClientAlive> I don't uderstand what I'm seeing on google Ifor the last hour) lord knows I tried
<cfhowlett> cub, sudo apt-get purge xfce
<cub> okay
<pixie_dust> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu on my pc, im havving too many issues with getting it on my laptop at the moment, but on my pc i install the flgx? or whattever driver, for my graphics, and when i restarted i had no desktop,
<ClientAlive> 1698 other ppl and the only ones will talk to me want to give me shit?
<hammerAndsickle> Where is terminal located in the GUI?
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, attitude is everything
<Ben64> cub: not really.... xubuntu-desktop is a meta package, installs many other ones. if you keep a list of what it installs you can undo it
<cfhowlett> cub, if you want JUST the de, install xfce
<pixie_dust> so i rightclicked and went to appearance and navigated back to software sources and set it back to xorg, they are the only 2 drivers in addition drivers so what drivers should i use
<DaemonicApathy> hammerAndsickle: click on the ubuntu logo at the top left, type in "terminal" and click on the correct icon.
<cub> okay well i'll give it a shot
<cub> its not that it will bother me just that this hd is so small
<cub> i need to upgrade it
<DaemonicApathy> I feel the same way about my SSD, cub.
<cub> 15gb hard drive...
<cub> theres a place here selling 80 gb hard drives for 15 dollars tho
<cub> gonna try getting a hold of one
<antonio_> I'm trying to install Adobe Air on my system...it works fine, then a terminal window pops up asking me for root password...when I put in the root password it says su: Authentication Failure
<antonio_> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshotfrom2013-01-28230338_zpsf82819a3.png
<hammerAndsickle> Thanks Daemonic, So there is no icon based app system like OSX?
<Guido1> hello? anyone with experinces in starting a playlist in rhythmbox with cron?
<Guido1> what is the coment to start a playlist located in the home folder?
<antonio_> I'm using the right password, so I have no idea whats going on
<elblaze0> <---------------installing ubuntu 12.04  on virtual box right now for first time  =]
<cub> well brb
<elblaze0> <elblaze0> <---------------installing ubuntu 12.04  on virtual box right now for first time  =]
<elblaze0> any advice?
<away> regarding?
<elblaze0> DLing iso now
<elblaze0> going on win 7 64 machine
<hammerAndsickle> It's funny that the Ubuntu that comes with Parallels has so many updates after you install it
<tapas> hi, are there repositories to install qt5 on ubuntu 12.04?
<DaemonicApathy> hammerAndsickle: The Dash is replacing much of the menu system in Ubuntu.
<hammerAndsickle> You'd think they would keep that version updated on their servers
<DaemonicApathy> You can still go through categories and lists with it if you want, though.
<cfhowlett> tapas, it's not in the repos
<hammerAndsickle> so it's evolving into more of a search based GUI
<tapas> cfhowlett: yeah, i saw though that there are ppa's for ubuntu 12.10
<antonio_> I'm trying to install Adobe Air on my system...it works fine, then a terminal window pops up asking me for root password...when I put in the root password it says su: Authentication Failure
<antonio_> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshotfrom2013-01-28230338_zpsf82819a3.png
<DaemonicApathy> hammerAndsickle: Assuming the standard user only uses a small subset of apps on a regular basis, all the necessary ones will be right there.
<pixie_dust> basicly i have an amd graphics card, i installed the fglrx driver, and compiz/unity disnt start when i turned my pc on, so which driver should i use, the xorg one makes my pc slow >_>
<DaemonicApathy> hammerAndsickle: And one may always pin an app to the launcher at the left.
<cfhowlett> tapas, I run LTS only, so I have 12.044, but I will put 12.10 in a virtualbox
<hammerAndsickle> yeah i think that way is more efficient, just curious about the evolution of the system
<elblaze0> 12.10 better for virtual box cfhowlett?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  run the installer as root to begin with perhaps
<dr_willis> antonio_:  its trying to su to root i imagine. which is explicitly disabled on ubuntu
<tapas> cfhowlett: we have 12.04 here, too
<antonio_> dr_willis: I'm not sure what the command line for adobe air would be...is there anyway to find that on my system?
<tapas> cfhowlett: so the ppa's aren't useful.. we'll just go with the qt binary download from qt.org
<cfhowlett> elblaze0, I can't say, I only use the virtualbox for testing.  It takes the virtualbox guest addition though
<elblaze0> cfhowlett thank you for the info. much appreciated.. first install..
<cfhowlett> elblaze0, might I suggest you go with 12.04 long term support.  Unless you actually NEED the bleeding edge of 12.10 ...
<elblaze0> ok thank you i will try that
<jsjc> I am going nuts with an error (CRON) error (grandchild #6871 failed with exit status 127)
<elblaze0> cfhowlett would you say there is a big difference in features and support regarding newer version?
<jsjc> have checked online and there is info but none of it fits my problem...
<jsjc> I can run command d
<jsjc> I can run command with the user that I run the cron task but seems something else.
<cfhowlett> elblaze0, support: 12.10 is supported for 18 months, 12.04 for 60 months.  Features: some.  It's really up to the user.  Installing every new version means angst and potential heartburn every 6 months.  Installing LTS only means a more polished version with long term support and lifespan ..
<dr_willis> anderson:  no idea. I gaave up on air ages ago. I recall getting itinstalled and it still dident work
<dr_willis> oops. that was for antonio_
<elblaze0> ok thank you very much DLing 12.04 now instead
<antonio_> dr_willis: I know it will work, because I
<antonio_> because I installed it recently...just can't remember how
<phrozen> hello, I havea problemwith apache + mod_fcgid configuration. Still getting error premature end of scripts. It is quite strange, becouse application runs successfully under centos. Permissions 777 Configuration files attached here: http://pastebin.com/2ZwVG0Mg. Can somebody help me?
<cfhowlett> elblaze0, good luck.
<phrozen> I am trying to migrate to ubuntu already.
<Guido1> hello, i'm just working on a cron script, but got stuck at the coment to start a playlist with rhythmbox. the playlist is in the home folder. can someone help me?
<MasterOfDisaster> phrozen: httpd seems fine to me - is the python interpreter set up in the directory that's listed in the fcgi script?
<kostkon> Guido1, what's your problem exactly
<Pangolin> hello, who else is scratching their head and wondering why QQ 12.10 makes previously simple nvidia driver installation really difficult? I know that proprietary drivers are not the Ubuntu dev's responsibility, but I don't get the removal of Jockey
<phrozen> MasterOfDisaster: Interpreter is fine
<Guido1> kostkon: rhythmbox is starting, but it doesn't play the playlist
<MasterOfDisaster> phrozen: I suggest searching serverfault or stackoverflow for advice on how to troubleshoot this. Without any debugging output or logfile excerpts it's hard to help
<Pangolin> followed loads of guides and tried at least three different versions of the nvidia driver including experimental-304 and 310 (and of course current)
<MasterOfDisaster> phrozen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4336757/500-server-error-premature-end-of-script-headers
<Ben64> Pangolin: its not very difficult
<kostkon> Guido1, are you calling rhytmbox or rhythmbox-client?
<Pangolin> it has been for me, I keep having to revert to nouveau to get Unity back
<belgianguy> is iptables still seen as secure?
<Ben64> Pangolin: need help?
<Pangolin> not at that machine now but I'd welcome any suggestions
<belgianguy> (I ask because I'm reading a 3yr old book, which references it)
<Pangolin> I've also tried with Bumblebee
<Guido1> kostkon: at client;  i gues something is wrong with "play-uri=file:home/Lahannya-Dystopia.m3u"
<Ben64> Pangolin: do you have dual gpu
<kostkon> Guido1, do you start rhythmbox first?
<Ben64> Guido1: that file probably doesn't exist
<Pangolin> yes, Dell XPS L510x with Intel GMA and a mid-range nvidia GT540M
<xkernel> what is the impact of disabling the avahi-daemon ?
<Ben64> Pangolin: oh, well i don't know about those, sorry
<Pangolin> np
<Guido1> kostkon: yes, i start it first using:
<Guido1> XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority
<Guido1> DISPLAY=:0.0
<Guido1> 58 19 * * * rhythmbox
<FloodBot1> Guido1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pangolin> the Intel drivers seem fine
<pixie_dust> can anyone help me
<MasterOfDisaster> belgianguy: iptables is just a management software for the kernel's netfilter tables
<Ben64> Pangolin: the whole dual gpu thing was kind of rushed and there are weird implementations of it, so its kind of a mess currently
<kostkon> Guido1, and you wait for a couple of secs and then you call rhythmbox-client? what error are you getting from cron
<pixie_dust> i just need help with drivers..
<antonio_> dr_willis: think I got it solved http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488609
<Ben64> !details | pixie_dust
<ubottu> pixie_dust: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theadmin> pixie_dust: What's the problem? Sorry, just joined.
<Guido1> kostkon, Ben64: the file exist :-S is somthing wrong with the path?
<Ben64> Guido1: looks like it wouldn't exist
<pixie_dust> i did. um
<kostkon> Guido1, try changing it to file:///home/Lahannya-Dystopia.m3u
<pixie_dust> basicly i have an amd graphics card, i installed the fglrx driver, and compiz/unity disnt start when i turned my pc on, so which driver should i use, the xorg one makes my pc slow >_>
<Guido1> kostkon: no error. rhythembox is starting, but doesn't play
<Ben64> Guido1: where is the file exactly
<kostkon> Guido1, then try starting rhythm in debug mode next time and see what you'll get
<pixie_dust> should i try the drivers on the amd website..? ive been told in the past not to do that
<theadmin> pixie_dust: The opensource one worked fine for me when I was on AMD. But don't go to the website, that's just fglrx so if you have that that won't fix anything.
<theadmin> And fglrx is in the repos anyway
<theadmin> pixie_dust: You could try the experimental version
<theadmin> !info fglrx-experimental-9 | pixie_dust
<ubottu> pixie_dust: Package fglrx-experimental-9 does not exist in quantal
<pixie_dust> oh.. well when i installed the fglrx one from the addition drivers section of software sources, i rebooted and compiz and unity didnt start, just a blank desktop
<theadmin> Eh, that's from precise
<theadmin> SOrry
<Guido1> kostkon: i will try that
<Guido1> Ben64: in the home folder
<pixie_dust> im on 12.10 on my pc, this is my laptop
<theadmin> pixie_dust: I see... Hm, do you have dual graphics?
<kostkon> Guido1, e.g. rhythmbox -D > ~/Destktop/rhythm_out.txt
<Ben64> Guido1: the home folder or _your_ home folder
<kostkon> Guido1, sorry, that should be: rhythmbox -d > ~/Destktop/rhythm_out.txt
<pixie_dust> no no, just the ati 7950
<phrozen> MasterOfDisaster: but where can I find any helpful logs? Apache is giving only information about premature end of script headers. Only this error log I can see.
<theadmin> pixie_dust: Okay... Hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 and log in, then type "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<theadmin> pixie_dust: Then "sudo reboot" and see if it starts working.
<pixie_dust> theres the xorg one which is lame and slow, and theres the 2 fglrx propiety, and one with updates.
<pixie_dust> ok ill try that
<Guido1> Ben64: my home folder
<Ben64> Guido1: then it wouldn't be /home/Lahannya-Dystopia.m3u
<theadmin> Ben64: Use $HOME or ~ to refer to your home folder from the terminal
<pixie_dust> currently i keep getting a compiz has had a critical error, close/relaunch, will this fix that?
<theadmin> pixie_dust: Maybe. Not too sure.
<theadmin> I'm with nvidia nowadays, no problems at all :)
<Ben64> theadmin: I know, but Guido1 was doing this -  "play-uri=file:home/Lahannya-Dystopia.m3u"
<theadmin> Ben64: Oh, bah, sorry wrong person
<theadmin> Guido1: Use $HOME or ~ to refer to your home folder from the terminal
<MasterOfDisaster> phrozen: are you sure your files didn't get messed up somehow? encoding trouble, dos vs. unix line endings, etc.?
<pixie_dust> ummm
<pixie_dust> i cant use the d key on my desktop
<pixie_dust> so i cant type sudo
<pixie_dust> usually i find a d and ctrl + c it
<MasterOfDisaster> phrozen: try running it from the shell in your python interpreter, it should be at least able to read it.
<Guido1> theadmin: so it would be play-uri=file:~/Lahannya-Dystopia.m3u"?
<phrozen> MasterOfDisaster: and it is.
<Ben64> pixie_dust: ctrl+shift+u+64
<Ben64> pixie_dust: but seriously, buy a new keyboard, they aren't expensive
<Tex_Nick> theadmin : regarding nvidia ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw ...; @^@
<theadmin> Ben64: Thanks, that's the code I was looking for :D
<pixie_dust> lol thank you, it only just broke yesterday
<MasterOfDisaster> phrozen: I'm out of ideas, sorry. go ahead and ask on stackoverflow.com.
<theadmin> Tex_Nick: That's about Optimus
<pixie_dust> theadmin i still have the same issue
<theadmin> pixie_dust: Damn... Welp. No idea then, sorry.
<pixie_dust> :(
<phrozen> MasterOfDisaster: Thank you.
<mahesh_> can any one please help me to resolve an issue with packages? I am not able to install any thing by apt-get command in kubuntu 12.04 LTS. I am getting error as : "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<pixie_dust> can anyone help me with an ati driver issue
<dr_willis> and you did try 'sudo apt-get -f'  mahesh_ ?
<Tex_Nick> theadmin : link is what linus torvalds thinks about nvidia :-)
<mahesh_> yes, but it didn't work
<pixie_dust> i guess ill try the ati drivers from the website.. nothing else i can do
<Guido1> Ben64, theadmin: still a bit stuck
<theadmin> Tex_Nick: Well, don't care much what Linus thinks. It works for me :P
<Ben64> Guido1: you should try making a script to do what you want, then have crontab call it
<theadmin> Tex_Nick: Then again this is a Dell computer, sooo...
<Guido1> Ben64: how do i make such a script, where do i have to save it etc?
<theadmin> mahesh_: Try running "sudo apt-get update" first.
<theadmin> Guido1: Doesn't matter at all. Just make a file starting with "#!/bin/bash", followed by all your commands, one per line.
<pixie_dust> what does sudo apt-get update do?
<theadmin> pixie_dust: Gets the package lists.
<pixie_dust> oh
<Guido1> Ben64: if i could do it with parole it would also be fine; how do i know tthe right coments?
<Tex_Nick> theadmin : i use nvidia on several boxs also ... works for me too ... was just injecting some humor ;_)
<Ben64> Guido1: look at what theadmin said.
<mahesh_> Ok, trying now...:)
<Guido1> i'm trying to make a alarmclock since the timer of my musicenter is broken :-S
<belgianguy> ah, thanks MasterOfDisaster, I'll just continue onwards then configuring it
<Guido1> Ben64: i'm trying to make a alarmclock since the timer of my musicenter is broken :-S
<Ben64> Guido1: you might want to look into "at" then
<Ben64> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.13-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 35 kB, installed size 175 kB
<Guido1> Ben64: how do i look into that?
<kdns> Please, can anyone well me the correct two ways (sysvinit and upstart) to set a service to start manually or automatically?
<Ben64> Guido1: the manual for at, google
<Ben64> !upstart | kdns
<ubottu> kdns: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kdns> Thanks Ben, I know what upstart is and what sysvinit is, I just can't find an authoritative "correct" way to do this for ubuntu precise
<kdns> just a million different answers when I google.
<Ben64> check the link from ubottu
<theadmin> Guido1: Uh, well, something like "30 6 * * MON-FRI mplayer '/home/l/Music/alarm.mp3' &" will give you an alarm at 6:30 AM, monday to friday.
<theadmin> Guido1: Shouldn't be a problem.
<kdns> Ben64: Sorry, it doesn't seem to answer my question.
<Guido1> theadmin: want a playlist, don't have mplayer
<theadmin> Guido1: Uh, what do you have?
<Ben64> kdns: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Guido1> parole and rhythmbox
<Ben64> mplayer is quite easy to install
<theadmin> Guido1: ...Won't work from crontab, they are graphical
<niners> hello... I just did an automatic update and something happened with my wine and there was an error and it's like I no longer have it. can someone please help me
<theadmin> Guido1: You need a command-line player, so just "sudo apt-get install mplayer".
<Styler2go> hello guys. i am having some problems starting my apache2,, it tells me: bad group name"psacln"
<theadmin> Guido1: The syntax for playlists is identical to that above, just use ".m3u" instead of ".mp3" :P
<dr_willis> niners:  start with   wine --version    perhaps from a terminal to see if its installed
<Guido1> theadmin: okee, then i will try that
<Ben64> Styler2go: what os, what control panel, how did you install apache?
<kdns> Ben64: Yeh, that's what I looked at, and I don't see where it answers my questions.
<nooob> hey guys i am writing a test, pls help me - how to find out if a domain uses a virtual host?
<Styler2go> ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Plesk, apache was installed, i coppied my old backup into and it stopped working
<nooob> for example www.wikipedia.org
<Ben64> kdns: you didn't read all of that in 2 minutes
<Styler2go> (after a reboot)
<pixie_dust> when i try to install the graphics drivers it says that some kernal headers cannot be found
<kdns> Ben no, I read it before I came in here asking questions.
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Ben64> pixie_dust: 64 bit?
<nooob> can anyone help me please? which command do I use?
<pixie_dust> yeah
<niners> but I dont have an entire wine installation. I installed a collection of packages one of which goes with wine.  Sole purpose was to get netflix to work on this os.
<niners> Dr. Willis I meant
<Ben64> pixie_dust: sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<pixie_dust> O_o
<theadmin> nooob: You can't find that out, you need their server config..
<pixie_dust> sudo apt get *raindance*
<kdns> Ben64: I searched through it using search terms I gathered when I got the thousand other mixed responses
<dr_willis> niners:  that netflix ppa thing - installs its own special wine  and firefox.
<mahesh_> @<theadmin> : same issue after update
<nooob> theadmin: okay, that really sucks..... I have to find out :/
<niners> dr willis... yeah?
<dr_willis> yes...
<Styler2go> How could i reinstall apache2?
<kdns> Ben64: You seem to think I want to learn about upstart. I actually don't right now. definitely later, but right now, I want to get my computer working.
<Styler2go> apt-get remove and then install or is there a command to reinstall?
<niners> so... I dont see what you're getting at dr
<mahesh_> mahesh@Mahesh-System-Kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gedit
<mahesh_> Reading package lists... Done
<mahesh_> Building dependency tree
<mahesh_> Reading state information... Done
<mahesh_> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FloodBot1> mahesh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahesh_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ben64> Styler2go: we can't really help you with plesk
<theadmin> Styler2go: sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<dr_willis> apt has a reinstall option
<nooob> theadmin: so should write there that virtual hosts cannot be found?
<nooob> theadmin: but that would be weird...
<theadmin> nooob: I suppose... How would you find  that out? That's private information anyway. And if it's your server you could access it...
<kdns> Ben64: I came in here because I did the searching and reading docs and forum posts and sifting through different years' and different versions' correct ways, and I came up blank, and I'm hoping someone can give me an answer.
<Styler2go> and: what can i do against this message? /bin/sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<niners> Dr. Willis? You talking to me? I cant really tell
<nooob> theadmin: well, I have to find out virtual servers for www.archlinux.org and www.wikipedia.org
<nooob> theadmin: but that task is pointless then
<Ben64> nooob: not really an ubuntu question
<nooob> i know :D
<Ben64> then.... not in this channel
<dr_willis> niners:   check that netflix things repository  and see what all it installs using synaptic. it pulls in quiet a bit of stuff.
<pixie_dust> xBen64 it said the optopn r fro  -r is not known
<niners> dr willis.... oaky then what
<Ben64> pixie_dust: you have to type it in exactly as i had it
<pixie_dust> i did
<Ben64> no you didn't
<Tex_Nick> Styler2go :  you might also ask in #httpd & #ubuntu-server
<kdns> Ben64: If you know the answer, if you could just tell me, that would be nice. if you don't, you could just tell me you don't, or not answer. I don't need to be told RTFM, I have the discipline to do that myself, I just lack the time right now.
<Styler2go> but whats with this problem? /bin/sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<nooob> okay then, i hope that theadmins answer is right... thx
<dr_willis> niners:  Im not clear on what the original problem is
<theadmin> kdns: Sorry, uh, what's your problem again?
<theadmin> Styler2go: Might need to generate that locale... sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kdns> Please, can anyone well me the correct two ways (sysvinit and upstart) to set a service to start manually or automatically?
<Styler2go> thank you so much <3 :)
<Styler2go> i will try to fix apache on my own.. :)
<dr_willis> kdns:  upstart services have a config file in /etc/init/*.conf  that start them at bootup.
<Pangolin> pixie_dust: There's a virtual keyboard in the Accessibility tools
<mahesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585157/
<Pangolin> but it's only useful in virtual terminals
<pixie_dust> argh
<kdns> I know various ways to do it... but I want to know the *RIGHT* way.
<theadmin> kdns: For upstart, in the .conf file, "manual" anywhere in the file on a separate line for manual startup, or "start on runlevel [2345]" for automatic. I'm not too familiar with SysVInit, though.
<kdns> dr_willis: so the .override file is the right way then?
<dr_willis> overfide file can turn it OFF - disable it...
<dr_willis> the upstart cookbook web site - details 3 ways to disable a service i recall
<kdns> hah, it ain't working then. Stops one of these two services from starting auto, but doesn't stop it altogether.
<kdns> exactly - three ways. which one is the *right* way.
<dr_willis> there is no right way. it depends on your needs
<Styler2go> how can i COMPLETLY remove apache2? apt-get remove apache2 ; is this enough?
<dr_willis> you asked how to start them..
<Styler2go> or should i ask in another channel?
<dr_willis> Styler2go:  i belive theres some apache2 settings packages also
<cfhowlett> Styler2go, sudo apt-get purge apache2*
<kdns> Why would programmers allow three ways to do it without purpose for three ways?
<Ben64> Styler2go: purge, but with plesk, anything we suggest may not work
<kdns> I doubt that...
<niners> the wine package that came with the collection is saying that it is unable to properly operate as it's looking for 1.14.12ubuntu3 which was a part of the older version of the os
<dr_willis> kdns:  the override method does NOT work for older ubuntu releases..
<kdns> Right, this is precise
<dr_willis> kdns:  theres also future features of upstart documented that are not in the current release ofupstart
<niners> dr_willis: the wine package that came with the collection is saying that it is unable to properly operate as it's looking for 1.14.12ubuntu3 which was a part of the older version of the os
<dr_willis> i just rename the whatever.conf file if i want to disable a  upstart service.
<theadmin> kdns: Please see my answer. There's no "right" way to do it if there are multiple ways, Tim Toady. But the easiest is probably what I described.
<Guido1> theadmin, Ben64: for some reason "14 11 * * MON-FRI mplayer '/home/alarm.m3u' &" doesn't work and how do i stop the alarm?
<dr_willis> niners:  i updated that netflix stuff today. here on 12.10  - havent tried it yet.
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a logout command I can use from a TTY to break out of a failing log-in process?
<theadmin> Guido1: /home is NOT your home directory.
<theadmin> Guido1: it's /home/username/
<Ben64> also, i would use "at" for an alarm, not cron
<niners> Dr. Willis: I have 12.04
<kdns> I disagree. Many ways to do it does not automatically imply that they are all equally correct.
<dr_willis> niners:  and i am on  12.10 - so thats about all i can offer
<Guido1> theadmin: okee and how do is stop the alarm?
<niners> Dr. Willis... so what should I do exactly
<niners> just get windows?
<theadmin> Guido1: Uh... killall mplayer
<kdns> The *right* way may have a bunch of dependencies on your situation or whatever...
<Styler2go> lol its running...
<theadmin> Guido1: Also, uh, the line should be without quotes in the crontab, is that so?
<theadmin> Guido1: i.e., just: 14 11 * * MON-FRI mplayer '/home/alarm.m3u' &
<Guido1> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> Guido1: Well, more of: 14 11 * * MON-FRI mplayer '/home/guido1/alarm.m3u' &
<theadmin> Guido1: That will play at 11:14, monday to friday.
<kdns> I really appreciate the help guys but I don't think anyone here actually knows best practice for having these two tools behave as desired... Any idea where to find out?
<Ben64> Guido1, theadmin: probably need a -playlist after mplayer
<theadmin> Ben64: Huh, thought it'd work that way.
<theadmin> Ben64: I don't know, I don't do playlists, I do folders.
<theadmin> lol
<Ben64> me too
<Ben64> mplayer Music/*
<niners> Dr. Willis?
<dr_willis> kdns:  you may want to clarify the question and post it on askubuntu.com - its not really clear on what you are asking.
<Guido1> theadmin: how do you do folders?
<dr_willis> niners: ?
<kdns> I'm sorry I wasn't clear
<niners> Dr Willis... So what is it you suggest i do exactly
<theadmin> Guido1: Just dump a bunch of files in a folder and play the folder
<dr_willis> niners:  no idea. Im not on the same release as you. You just said its missing some package. so sounds like the ppa maintainer has some issues.
<kostkon> Guido1, for a simpler solution, check this: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/alarm-clock-applet/
<Guido1> theadmin: but what is the coment?
<Ben64> Guido1: just curious, why not use one of the alarm applications available?
<kdns> It's actually four questions
<theadmin> Guido1: ?
<niners> the wine package that came with the collection is saying that it is unable to properly operate as it's looking for 1.14.12ubuntu3 which was a part of the older version of the os
<theadmin> Ben64: And why do use them? I mean, installing extra stuff when there's an excellent built-in scheduler is just bloating your system
<Tex_Nick> !best | kdns
<ubottu> kdns: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guido1> Ben64, theadmin: course i couldn't find one suporting playlists, Cd or folder
<dr_willis> looking for what exactly niners ? you jus gave a version #... not a package name
<kdns> What is the best practice to set an upstart service to start manually only? What is the best practice to set an sysvinit service to start manually only? What is the best practice to set an upstart service to start automatically? What is the best practice to set an upstart service to start automatically?
<pixie_dust> i did that command you said but i get the same error
<Ben64> theadmin: well i have an alarm clock for alarming
<theadmin> Guido1: Well mplayer supports all of those :P
<Styler2go> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  what does that mean?
<Ben64> Styler2go: something had a problem
<kdns> Tex, I am not asking what app is best. I am asking for the best practice for the tools. Instructions, not opinions.
<theadmin> Styler2go: That means something went wonky when you were doing stuff to packages. Can't tell what without the actual error (should be above that)
<kdns> Tex_Nick:
<niners> Dr. Willis.... I have no idea... my friend whose kinda a computer person did this all for me and I didnt get a chance to watch him do it so I'd know how this all works. He doesn't even know what the name was
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/gXXdtqSg
 * cfhowlett them dern kids, again!
<Ben64> Styler2go: as i said before, we can't really help you with plesk
<Styler2go> is this a plesk related problem?
<Ben64> installing plesk messes with the whole system
<Guido1> theadmin: yes, got it working :-))) thanks a lot
<theadmin> Guido1: Yays
<Styler2go> so nobody can help me with this problem? :-/
<theadmin> Guido1: 11:14 is a weird time for an alarm though, why not 15?
<niners> Dr. Willis:  I have no idea... my friend whose kinda a computer person did this all for me and I didnt get a chance to watch him do it so I'd know how this all works. He doesn't even know what the name was
<cfhowlett> Guido1, snooze function
<antonio_> for some reason I can't open PDF's in 12.10 when I run xpdf from terminal I get this output http://pastebin.com/cr826a0P
<Ben64> Styler2go: plesk maybe? or if you get rid of plesk and reinstall ubuntu or something
<Styler2go> yeah, but how to reinstall.. lets look...wait :D
<Guido1> theadmin: whats the coment for pause? adjust the volume (during playing) 11.14 was becourse of testing ;-)
<Styler2go> (its a vServer)
<pixie_dust> can anyone help me?
<pixie_dust> im trying to install ati drivers and it says im missing kernal headers
<Ben64> pixie_dust: i've already told  you how to install headers
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<pixie_dust> i tryed it didnt work..
<Ben64> you did not type it correctly
<dr_willis> then you could have said so. ;)
<antonio_> neither of my pdf viewers will stay open...how can I diagnose the problem?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<Ben64> works perfectly
<Styler2go> i just can reinstall it... nothing about install without plesk or so...
<Guido1> theadmin: and the comand for playing audio CD (audio traks on it, no mp3)
<theadmin> Guido1: To play an audio CD you can use mplayer /dev/dvd
<theadmin> Guido1: And to pause you can use killall -STOP mplayer (to continue, killall -CONT mplayer)
<Styler2go> ok i am installing it without plesk... plesk is nice because it has an app for controlling cpu / ram usage...
<theadmin> Probably the wrong way to do it but I don't want to bother reading the docs for the commands :P
<Styler2go> that was the only reason i used it.. :D
<pixie_dust> wooo
<pixie_dust> thank you ben
<pixie_dust> i was pressing ' instead of `
<Ben64> oh
<Guido1> theadmin: thanks :-)) then i don't even have to make a new playlist, but can just put another Cd into it in the evening :-)
<theadmin> Guido1: Wait, scratch that, for the audio CD use: mplayer cdda://
<Guido1> theadmin: (y)
<joao> how can I remove the background squares from my launcher bar?
<MonkeyDust> joao  guess you need programming skills to edit the source, to that end
<joao> MonkeyDust ok fine, but where's the source at?
<MonkeyDust> joao  use sudo apt-get source [package name]
<Jupiter123> Hi
<Jupiter123> I am not able to configure my audio
<Jupiter123> kindly help
<mahesh_> Can any one help me to sort the issue with below error?
<mahesh_> Package: libwvstreams4.6-extras
<mahesh_> Error: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mahesh_> Package: libuniconf4.6
<mahesh_> Error: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mahesh_> Package: wvdial
<mahesh_> Error: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mahesh_> Package: gnome-ppp
<FloodBot1> mahesh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mahesh_> Error: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mahesh_> Can any one help me on the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585444/?
<mahesh_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585444/
<cockroacher> hi mahesh_
<mahesh_> <cockroacher> Hi..
<cockroacher> u frm india mahesh_
<mahesh_> <cockroacher> : yes
<cockroacher> mumbai??
<mahesh_> Pune
<cockroacher> kool
<Aknot> Anyone else have some tearing on flash videos when something moves quickly??
<histo> Aknot: What type of cpu/video card do you have?
<cockroacher> Aknot what GPU u use.....on AMD enable screentearing
<xkernel> in Ubuntu 12.10 when exiting full screen flash sometimes it crashes showing white blank screen and I have to kill X
<Aknot> phenom II x6 and amd hd 5770
<histo> Aknot: have you intsalled you ati driver?
<mutant> hi guys how do i systemctl on ubuntu?
<cockroacher> have you installed amdccc Aknot
<Aknot> ive installed fglrx but i had tearing without it too
<histo> mutant: what is systemctl?
<mutant> histo: is the command for systemd
<cockroacher> Aknot install amdccc 12.6 or 13.1 from amd.com website
<Aknot> inst amdccc same thing as the fglrx driver?
<mutant> histo: it allows me to load something at boot automatically at every boot, how do i do that in ubuntu?
<Aknot> cockroacher i have catalyst controle center it comes with fglrx
<histo> mutant: are you running 12.10?
<cockroacher> then Aknot enable screen tearing option
<mutant> histo: im running precise
<Aknot> cockroacher ok i enabled it do i have to restart computer?
<cockroacher> yes Aknot
<Aknot> okok
<histo> mutant: did you install systemd?
<cockroacher> Aknot your chip and GPU work on linux and ubuntu awesomely i had same config and nothing works together better than those two
<nitin__> sd
<mutant> histo: no i'm asking what is the out-of-the-box ubuntu alternative to systemd
<histo> mutant: upstart is what ubuntu  is using
<cockroacher> hi nitin_
<mutant> hmmm
<mutant> ok thanks
<nitin__> i have installed the django  app on intranet
<nitin__> but not able to load media file
<mutant> hinto: upstart command not found
<dgx> Hey all. Will I be able to install normal desktop app on the ubuntu phone?
<Aknot> cockroacher thanks it works now
<makara> hi. What's the ctrl+key shortcut to complete a command FROM HISTORY?
<cockroacher> > Aknot your chip and GPU work on linux and ubuntu awesomely i had same config and nothing works together better than those two
<cockroacher> send me an e-beer Aknot
<Aknot> i would if i knew how :D
<histo> mutant: What service are you trying to restart?
<TomyLaptop> if i compile vs the libboost1.48-dev package, do i need to have any packages to run it?
<july_> How create a launcher on the desktop of gnome classic? It's not avaible on right click.
<TomyLaptop> because i dont see any libboost1.48 package
<histo> mutant: try using initctl
<cockroacher> july press ALT+super+right click
<histo> mutant: or man initctl
<july_> !cmd
<TomyLaptop> what is "super"?
<TomyLaptop> shift?
<elliria> makara: ctrl-r might be what you're looking for.
<belgianguy> hmm I added:    alias ebrc="nano ~/.bashrc"     to my .bashrc file
<bitch-slapper> TomyLaptop the windows key on the keyboard
<histo> TomyLaptop: windows key is super
<belgianguy> then used source to reload it
<belgianguy> but when I try to use my ebrc command, it crashes :/
<TomyLaptop> no, windows isnt super :D
<july_> cockroacher: no, the possibility are create a folder, create a new document, align the icons... but not create a launcher.
<histo> makara: ctlr+r
<TomyLaptop> i thought that key was called meta
<bitch-slapper> ok july
<histo> TomyLaptop: I've heard it refered to both ways.
<TomyLaptop> KDE calls it meta. i just checked
<bitch-slapper> TomyLaptop no patents yet if im correct
<makara> elliria, histo Thankyou
<elliria> makara: Any time. (:
<belgianguy> it's not the " or ' either, it crashes on both
<TomyLaptop> ok there is libboost1.48-dbg which depends on libboost1.48-dev, but no libboost1.48
<TomyLaptop> what the heck?
<TomyLaptop> isnt it usually the way that both -dbg and -dev depend on the main package?
<histo> TomyLaptop: someone else was in here looking for libboost recently.
<yann2> hello! I m looking to speak to the guy who does laptop certifications for canonical, anyone know who that might be?
<akis> My 12,04 system recognizes my camera and lsusb gives: Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0553:0002 STMicroelectronics Imaging Division (VLSI Vision) CPiA Webcam. Why adobe cannot recognize this cam and any webcamtest fails?
<bitch-slapper> akis install cheese and check
<belgianguy> akis: tried cheese or mplayer or vlc?
<histo> yann2: You'd probably have to talk with canonical support and ask them would be a start.
<yann2> histo, that'd be assuming I have support?
<histo> yann2: That's how cannonical makes money
<akis> belgianguy. the cam works with vlc
<TomyLaptop> i guess he wants to pay for the cert but not for support
<yann2> just want to report that one of their certificated hardware doesnt work, thought it might interest them even if I m not supported
<histo> yann2: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<TomyLaptop> oh or that
<yann2> If I was supported and they told me to go for it I d probably be quite upset
<histo> yann2: What hardware are your referring to and why do you think its' certified?
<histo> yann2: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<yann2> T430s, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10634/  , and actually I might still have a support contract
<yann2> it sa  personal one though, and this is my work laptop
<belgianguy> akis: well that's good, but wouldn't know how to continue from there
<belgianguy> akis: xawtv might be able to help
<histo> yann2: What problem are you experiencing?
<yann2> random freeze - searching for "t430s ubuntu freeze" seems I m not alone
<akis> belgianguy. i want adobe to be able to see the webcam. why cannot access it althougt the system can recognise the devise?
<histo> yann2: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<yann2> 12.4 LTS
<belgianguy> akis: codecs I guess
<histo> yann2: I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065734  Where it's marked as solved
<MonkeyDust> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<belgianguy> VLC has its own codecs on board, the OS probably doesn't recognize the webcam codec
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<bitch-slapper> akis have you checked with cheese
<yann2> guy marked as solved because he got his motherboard changed, but my laptop is brand new
<yann2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1055922  there is a bug here
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1055922 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu freezes completely - only solution is a hard reset" [Medium,Expired]
<yann2> seems unresolved
<yann2> but with kernel patches
<histo> yann2: Okay so have you installed kernel patches?
<yann2> at the moment, I just wanted to notify the certification guy of the issues
<yann2> regarding patches, recompiling a kernel is not a small task
<yann2> (and maintaining it)
<yann2> did I say something wrong? you seem quite hostile
<histo> yann2: on the certification page there is a link for more info and the procedure for becoming certified. I'm sure those  would be the same people.
<akis> bitch-slapper. no.if vlc can connect the cam what do i get more with cheese?
<histo> yann2: No i'm not being hostile just trying to help. Sorry it's coming off that way.
<yann2> I' ll get support and get it fixed this way.
<yann2> from my previous experience I m not that hopeful though.
<histo> akis: Because flash is terrible
<Shakibaaaaaa> meee is feeeling horny?
<Shakibaaaaaa> anyone up for sex?
<histo> yann2: Really? I've never experienced canonical support.
<histo> !ot | Shakibaaaaaa
<ubottu> Shakibaaaaaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<bitch-slapper> Shakibaaaaaa hi
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  don't call the ops too easily, just ignore the kid
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: seemed a bit more than normal trolling
<histo> bitch-slapper: don't feed the trolls
<bitch-slapper> k histo
<yann2> actualy, it doesnt seem easy to subscribe.
<yann2> ok its in the ubuntu shop.
<akis> histo. http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/help04.html#117107. If your computer or device doesn't support video recording using Flash Player, you cannot select a camera to use, and this panel doesn't appear.
<linux> titike
<histo> yann2: can I pm you?
<yann2> sure
<linux> no  spahe
<l0lh4rd> any tricks on sorting slow internet connection in xubuntu
<bitch-slapper> lolh4rd no substitute for fast connection
<l0lh4rd> I m gonna but still the present connection which I m using is much more faster in Windows than in Linux(xubuntu)
<bitch-slapper> what you using cable or 3g???
<l0lh4rd> DSL
<l0lh4rd> cable
<erupter> l0lh4rd, my connections usually perform the same (if not faster) under ubuntu
<erupter> l0lh4rd, what is the reating of the line you're talking about?
<erupter> *rating
<MonkeyDust> l0lh4rd  picked this up in this channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585659/
<bitch-slapper> it should be fast but not like installing Downoad Accelerator etc
<erupter> bitch-slapper, does it really give you any advantage nowadays???
<l0lh4rd> rating?
<bitch-slapper> on windows yes you can see the increase not sure on linux how
<erupter> bitch-slapper, with multi-mega-bit lines, I don't see the point in compressing the stream... unless we're talking fullhd :p
<erupter> l0lh4rd, yeah rating: megabits
<l0lh4rd> 256Kbps -_-
<erupter> uh
<l0lh4rd> :(
<bitch-slapper> erupter correct but windies works diff from linux
<bitch-slapper> so thats 30KBps effective l0lh4rd
<erupter> l0lh4rd, so you can't get 25K/s out of your line?
<erupter> bitch-slapper, I usually divide by 10 to allow for overheads :)
<l0lh4rd> yes
<erupter> l0lh4rd, have you tried www.speedtest.net ?
<bitch-slapper> kool
<l0lh4rd> it does not load in my browser
<bitch-slapper> ya do that l0lh4rd
<l0lh4rd> takes a lot to load
<mad-monkey> yes line is sloww...
<erupter> l0lh4rd, yes it's all flash based, quite heavy on such a slow line
<MonkeyDust> ironically, you need to have a fast pc to know how fast your pc is
<MonkeyDust> or fast line
<l0lh4rd> Core i3, 4GB RAM
<mad-monkey> MonkeDust not really networking is independent
<mad-monkey> very very powerful l0lh4rd
<l0lh4rd> anyways thanks for the tips
<l0lh4rd> I have no other choice then to upgrade my plan
<mad-monkey> yes sir
<l0lh4rd> btw, there's only slight difference between ubuntu and xubuntu right?
<erupter> l0lh4rd, unfortunately given that any newspaper homepage is going to weight in the multi-megabytes range, you are in a situation similar to the latest machines equipped with floppy disks: they could go much faster and host much more data, still they were limited by the awfully slow and small floppy
<erupter> l0lh4rd, not much, just aesthetics
<l0lh4rd> thanks erupter
<erupter> l0lh4rd, what changes is the UI the OS presents, you can also change it yourself should you want to
<erupter> l0lh4rd, xubuntu uses XDE, ubuntu uses Unity
<erupter> l0lh4rd, you can still install any on any distro
<erupter> l0lh4rd, in your case something along the lines of $sudo apt-get install unity
<auronandace> erupter: xubuntu uses xfce
<erupter> or
<erupter> auronandace, yeah right, it's kubuntu that uses kde :p
<erupter> l0lh4rd, to install the usual unity desktop you'd do $sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg  <-- different DE's
<erupter> l0lh4rd, that would install everything you need, and then at the start you can choose to load unity or xfce
<l0lh4rd> thanks
<erupter> l0lh4rd, you can do the same for KDE or any other interface
<erupter> MonkeyDust, I suppose the most refined are (right now) Kde and Unity? I think they got the most active devs behind... or is it?
<erupter> I read a bit of fuss around Gnome3 since it got dumped by Canonical, but I don't know hot it fares...
<ThinkT510> erupter: unity is build on top of gnome3
<Reddictor_> gnome3 's gk3 is used in unity so only DE gnome-shell is dumped
<erupter> uh then why all the fuss about dumping gnome and going unity in the latest distros?
<histo> erupter: gnome3 is very unity like
<MonkeyDust> erupter  ther's something about KDE no longer fully supported, or something
<l0lh4rd> downloading ubuntu desktop gonna take 1hr 18 mins +/-
<Reddictor_> unity is a de just like Gnome-shell but i guess easy to program
<histo> erupter: there basically dumping the gnome-shell
<erupter> l0lh4rd, yeah it's a lot of megs :(
<MonkeyDust> unity is a shell over gnome3
<Reddictor_> correct
<l0lh4rd> 150 to be precise :(
<histo> MonkeyDust: kind of.
<Reddictor_> gnome3 is for touch panels so its kinda kinky business
<erupter> mmm my concept of shell is kinda blurring right now :p
<pixie_dust> a while back when ubuntu first got unity, it had an intergrated music player in the start menu, what happened to it
<pixie_dust> hello?
<kdns> netsplit
<erupter> pixie_dust, I still have it
<Reddictor_> hi pixie
<erupter> pixie_dust, 12.04 at least
<bobweaver> erupter,  what are you talking about ?
<bobweaver> music player for the dash ?  erupter
<erupter> bobweaver, sorry -_- start menu -> top bar
<erupter> I got it wrong
<bobweaver> ahh the unity-panel
<Onkeltem> Hi all. I wonder how to configure Right Alt to type special symbols like Euro sign. Any ideas?
<erupter> €
<erupter> to me it does automatically
<erupter> it depends on the keyboard layout I suppose
<bobweaver> pixie_dust,  if you like I have a ppa it is only 12.04 but it plays music when you hover over the music item in the dash
<bobweaver> pixie_dust,  NM it is not stable enough yet sorry and not supported here either
<Onkeltem> setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us,ru -option lv3:ralt_switch,grp:caps_toggle,misc:typo,grp_led:caps - how this correlates with Ubuntu GUI? I mean, how to configure, say, "lv3:ralt_switch" in Ubuntu GUI?
<poee> hi. are there any .debs for java plugin and java?
<Styler2go> can u please repost me how i can fix this problem?  /bin/sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<erupter> poee: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<Styler2go> anyone knows how i can fix this error? warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8)
<pixie_dust> yeah
<pixie_dust> i think it was banshee?
<poee> thanks erupter
<poee> I ll check it out
<Styler2go> does somebody know a monitor software for ubuntu? that i can see cpu / ram usage anywhere...? maybe with app for android?
<poee> doesnt ubuntu have its own system monitor?
<MonkeyDust> conky
<Styler2go> can i reach it remotely?
<ActionParsnip> !sensors | Styler2go
<ubottu> Styler2go: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ActionParsnip> Styler2go: sure, you can run it via SSH if you want
<Styler2go> i just want cpu / ram usage... conky looks good
<erupter> Styler2go, KDE has integrated widgets for that
<ActionParsnip> Styler2go: you may be able to use snmp
<Styler2go> can u guys pls help me starting mysql? or is this the wrong channel for that?everytime i want to start it gives me root@v0132:~# service mysql start start: Job failed to start
<Sling> Styler2go: and what happens if you start it directly, without the upstart script?
<ActionParsnip> Styler2go: i'd ask in #mysql
<sillypants> Hello, I can't seem to find the error here, line 92. I'm getting "undefined reference to ListItem::ListeItem(int const&, QString const&, int const&, int const& QObject*)..." http://pastebin.com/h9m6JPCd  , maybe someone could give me a hint?
<erupter> Styler2go,  suppose something like /join #mysql would be better
<Sling> if its not the upstart, then #mysql indeed
<erupter> sillypants, ##programming may be better suited
<sillypants> woops wrong channel
 * erupter feeling like a tourist information kiosk :p
<kgs> hello everyone. I want to reinstall Ubuntu 12.10 without losing data for my applications.
<kgs> what's the safest way to do this?
<MonkeyDust> kgs  backup, then fresh install
<kgs> backup how? /home is enough?
<MonkeyDust> kgs  during install, consider creating an separate /home partition
<MonkeyDust> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kgs> Can there be some way to backup without booting into Ubuntu?
<kgs> Problem is, I can't see anything on the display. I have no idea what was done, but this is how it is.
<MonkeyDust> kgs  if you have more than 1 pc in the same network, you can ssh to it
<Rin> redobackup.org
<justmeh> there's a ton of methods kgs
<justmeh> even acronis works with linux, as does ghost. there's a TON of free programs, but if you want to be lazy you can just dd the drive
<justmeh> !imaging
<justmeh> lame bot
<kgs> well, http only, everything else is blocked. This is on an office network
<bharath> how  can I update libnl 3.2.3 to 3.2.7?
<Rin> i highly suggest every one get to know Redo! backup & restore.  its very powerful and even the most inexperienced elderly person can use it. and it works for windows, linux and mac
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | bharath
<ubottu> bharath: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ironhalik> how can I executa a command on every user login and resume from sleep? I need to assing two finger tap to middle click every reboot, logiin and resume from sleep
<ActionParsnip> Rin: I prefer acronis
<kgs> Rin: thanks, I guess that's what I'll use.
<justmeh> !clonezilla
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: you can add the command to the autorun stuff and it will run at login
<justmeh> wtf is wrong with this bot
<Rin> clonezilla is too difficult for most ppl
<justmeh> rin
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync -a to backup during the night
<somsip> justmeh: try !info {packagename]
<justmeh> who is most
<salvatorek> hi
<justmeh> ah somsip thx
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: look into thaw and wakeup for the place to add it when the system resumes
<Styler2go> there is nobody in #mysql :D
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: she is fine, responding to the triggers
<Styler2go> how can i start without "service"? :o
<ActionParsnip> Styler2go: check the logs in /var/log   it may give clues
<justmeh> ActionParsnip, while technically its running as intended i'm disparaging its abilities.
<justmeh> dpkg > ubottu
<justmeh> discuss.
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: you can suggest factoids and they may get added
<justmeh> :>
<ActionParsnip> !info dpkg | justmeh
<ubottu> justmeh: dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.16.7ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 1706 kB, installed size 5642 kB
<justmeh> ActionParsnip, see #debian
<Rin> how do i go about adding !redo
<Styler2go> mysql.log empty and mysql.err empty too
<Alocer> doese anyone knows  : will i get problems by installing kopete in unity or not ??
<ActionParsnip> Rin: you#d type something like:    /msg ubottu !redo is Redo is an application that does stuff
<ActionParsnip> Alocer: it should be fine
<Alocer> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: what else do you want her to do?
<justmeh> ActionParsnip, just forgive my hostilities @ bots
<justmeh> really?
<justmeh> it should list every command its got
<justmeh> along iwth common syntax
<ActionParsnip> !brain | justmeh
<ubottu> justmeh: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: it does
<justmeh> !factoids
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: just because YOU don't know how, doesn't mean its not possible
<justmeh> no good i gotta go there to get it?
<justmeh> ~_~;
<justmeh> meh
<justmeh> anyway better ubottu than no bot.
<justmeh> moving on ;)
<Styler2go> found this:  /etc/init.d/mysql: line 51: awk: command not found root@v0132:~#
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: try asking rather than assuming
<justmeh> shush
<justmeh> ive been here a long time
<Styler2go> what is awk? does anyone know how i could fix htis?
<jrib> Styler2go: how did you install ubuntu...?
<justmeh> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bharath> how to add quantal repo to 12.04? for libnl update version
<ActionParsnip> bharath: that will make a big mes
<jrib> bharath: mixing repositories for other ubuntu versions is not supported
<Styler2go> ubuntu was pre installed
<ActionParsnip> bharath: I suggest you find a ppa
<jrib> Styler2go: by whom?
<Styler2go> i just copied my backuo over the files after i was done installing everything :-/
<Styler2go> its a vServer
<justmeh> bharath,
<justmeh> it can be done
<justmeh> what you are looking for is called pinning.
<justmeh> !pinning
<justmeh> !apt-pin
<justmeh> !apt-pining
<FloodBot1> justmeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Styler2go> :D :D
<justmeh> shush u stupid bot
<jrib> Styler2go: you should complain to whoever is managing the server as it's very strange for you to not have awk and there's likely to be more things broken
<justmeh> however bharath in general its VERY STRONGLY recommended to nOT do this
<ActionParsnip> its not pinning, bharath wants a later version than is in Precise
<justmeh> yes
<Styler2go> how can i "clean up" my apt-get ?
<justmeh> pinning ActionParsnip
<Styler2go> it tells me many strange things
<bharath> ActionParsnip, while building gnome-shell using jhbuild I got this error  http://pastie.org/5929206
<justmeh> http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<justmeh> basically
<ActionParsnip> Styler2go: sudo apt-get clean     will remove the old debs from the cache, freeing up space
<justmeh> you leave your current repos in your apt
<jrib> Styler2go: I suggest you reinstall
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: its not pinning
<justmeh> it is pinning
<justmeh> then you add more repos
<RB> does anyone know how I can detect the state of my display? I want to start and close a program as the display is turned on and off
<justmeh> then you select which is the preferred
<justmeh> so
<Styler2go> cant i just install awk?
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: how is wanting the version of a later release in an older release pinning?
<justmeh> ActionParsnip, stfu and read the link lol
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: but the version desired isn't in the repo for Precise
<justmeh> what happens is you go to install xyz and it will prefer WHICHEVER repo you specified when you pin
<jrib> Styler2go: yes. However, like I said, there are likely other things wrong.  Also, it's very strange for the mysql package to even be successfully installed when awk isn't there
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: user wants the version from Quantal to be in Precise
 * justmeh sighs
<justmeh> ActionParsnip, please
<justmeh> please shush and let me finish
<justmeh> right.
<MrSassyPants> recommend me a really slim wm
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: 12:42 < bharath> how to add quantal repo to 12.04? for libnl update version
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/CY7H0y9c here is some log with, i think, some (or many?) errors
<justmeh> yes
<jrib> MrSassyPants: xmonad, awesome, dwm
<justmeh> that's right.
<justmeh> set it all up
<MonkeyDust> MrSassyPants  jwm
<jrib> MrSassyPants: if you don't want tiling, try fluxbox and openbox...
<ActionParsnip> justmeh: so if the package is not available in the Precise repos, how will pinning do anything
<justmeh> action
<justmeh> please
<justmeh> s
<justmeh> t
<justmeh> f
<FloodBot1> justmeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justmeh> u
<ActionParsnip> justdave: you still haven't answered
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<justmeh> jeez
<justmeh> now then.
<justmeh> once the quantal sources are in your apt sources
<jrib> justmeh: we know what pinning is.
<justmeh> AND you have specified the pinning, it should first look in your default repo
<ayman> how to update lib-c6 to 12.3  +  on ubuntu lucid ??
<justmeh> now, for a specific package such as this, you can specify which of your repo sets you want to pull from
<jrib> justmeh: please stop.
<IdleOne> justmeh: You are wrong on two counts. Mixing repos is not recommended or supported, your attitude towards other users needs to change to reflect the !guidelines you were linked.
<justmeh> lulz
<justmeh> first
<justmeh> i said it wasnt suggested
<MonkeyDust> high spirits today...
<justmeh> second it is doable
<justmeh> third that's what ubuntu is - a mix of debian that's been pushed a bit and twisted here and there
<Styler2go> so i shoudl reinstall the server?
<ayman> how to update lib-c6 to 12.3  +  on ubuntu lucid ? any help here
<justmeh> and fourth it can be done.
<Styler2go> no other way?
<IdleOne> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<justmeh> finally, when you actually pull the package in this way it may bring in other stuff. which is where the acutal danger is. it often breaks stuff
<justmeh> you would have got that line minutes ago but....
<jrib> Styler2go: of course there's another way.  But you don't know why it's broken.  So I suggest you reinstall fresh so you know what you are dealing with
<justmeh> so anyway it might be easier to compile from source if you really need that one package
<bharath> ActionParsnip, how can I update libnl 3.2.3 to 3.2.7?
<Styler2go> i sent u the log... doesnt that help you? :-/
<justmeh> but your going to have to track down all the requireds
<jrib> Styler2go: no because you can't tell me why it is that way.  I suspect you just have a broken install
<Styler2go> ah, fuck off, i will jst reinstall it...
<justmeh> and that is the CORRECT and full answer.
<Styler2go> so i have to wait again...
<jrib> Styler2go: please mind your language here
<justmeh> Styler2go, whats your issue
<Styler2go> i am sorry ...
<IdleOne> justmeh: You have proved your point. You know a lot about how stuff in debian distros work. Now please learn the Ubuntu way of doing things if you wish to continue supporting users in here.
<justmeh> dont just reinstall willy nilly.. its good to try to fix things. thats where the learning comes in
<justmeh> IdleOne, please read all that i said
<ayman> how to update lib-c6 to 12.3  +  on ubuntu lucid ? any help here
<justmeh> minus the telling ActionParsnip to well shush excessively
<justmeh> i was right on all points
<justmeh> and
<Rin> ...
<jrib> justmeh: stop pressing enter so much
<IdleOne> I did. You are wrong for even suggesting to do something that will break his system
<MonkeyDust> justmeh  know when to stop
<Rin> as a manager i'd send you home
<justmeh> we could have a discussion about supported vs allowed vs possible
<ayman> <justmeh> how to update lib-c6 to 12.3 +  on ubuntu lucid  ??
<justmeh> but the idea behind helping someone is to not just force them into your method, but to teach why
<IdleOne> justmeh: The idea behind supporting in #ubuntu is to do it the ubuntu way. Now please drop it.
<justmeh> don't pm me
<justmeh> IdleOne, do you have an issue with the truth?
<ayman> any help here
<Rin> consistency. there are plenty of ways to do things, not all are correct
<ikonia> ayman: you don't do that
<justmeh> because, since ubuntu came from debian, and pinning is supported, and its there in ubuntu, and its supported.. its just not wise or recommended most of the time.
<ikonia> ayman: you use the libraries provided by the packages in the official ubuntu repo that match your version
<IdleOne> justmeh: this isn't a debate. drop it please. You are right in saying that it could be done. You are wrong in saying it in this channel. that is it.
<aeon-ltd> CORNSWAGGLE
<Styler2go> server is reinstalled
 * justmeh shrugs 
<justmeh> good enough, thanks
<ayman> <ikonia>  v 11.7
<jrib> Styler2go: so you have awk now?
<ikonia> ayman: that's just a number, that has no context to what you've just said
<justmeh> ayman, might i suggest a better method of asking this?
<ayman> sorry  just need to update that  lib-c6 to version 12.3 or hi
<justmeh> i have version xyz of abc in my system. my system is setup as follows (whatever). i want to upgrade abc to version def, because i want to _something_
<andybrine> afternoon everyone
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/BFZhMtrV Any one who can help me in this problem.
<andybrine> Just a quick question
<jrib> Styler2go: so you have awk now?
<aeon-ltd> justmeh: don't you mean upgrade version xyz to xzy2? if you want newer packages compile or use a ppa
<andybrine> I have just updated my ram on my laptop and its not showing up in "About this computer"
<ActionParsnip> bharath: there may be a PPA with the newer version
<ayman> <justmeh> ya any help
<andybrine> should this show up after a reboot
<andybrine> ?
<justmeh> aeon-ltd, sure. and agreed. however sometimes you gotta pull in sections of stuff. anyway droppd
<aeon-ltd> andybrine: does 'free -m' in a terminal show the larger size
<jrib> andybrine: does it show up in bios?
<Styler2go> how can i try, jirido?
<Styler2go> yes i have
<andybrine> good point, i show check the bios
<jrib> Styler2go: try: awk --version
<ikonia> I'm assuming by lib-c he actually means "libc"
<cebor> i have two laptops on the on i need super+up to max a windows on the other i need ctr+super+up: why does the shortcuts differ ? both 12.10
<MrSassyPants> MonkeyDust, jwm does not work
<aeon-ltd> cebor: legacy settings from a old version of ubuntu?
<cebor> no, fresh install
<andybrine> ok free -m shows that it has not picked it up
<Styler2go> root@lvps176-28-13-253:~# awk --version GNU Awk 3.1.6
<aeon-ltd> cebor: both of the,?
<cebor> yep
<nullby7e> anyone online to help
<nullby7e> ?
<jrib> Styler2go: I guess you have awk now.  Have you installed mysql and verified it starts ok?
<aeon-ltd> nullby7e: ask don't ask to ask, then wait
<andybrine> thanks guys, ill go to bios and check
<Styler2go> lets try... wait :)
<cebor> aeon-ltd: and i cant change the keybinds, on every reboot keybindsettings are gone
<aeon-ltd> cebor: no idea on this one sorry
<Styler2go> root@lvps176-28-13-253:~# service mysql status mysql start/running, process 1664
<cebor> aeon-ltd: np
<ActionParsnip> bharath: i'm not seeing a PPA on launchpad
<tjr9898> I was discussing conf management tools like chef/puppet with someone and he said he just uses user data for configuration.  Does any know what he means?
<Styler2go> jepp, is running
<cebor> aeon-ltd: maybe because the one has a numblock the other does not :)
<justmeh> lol
<justmeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Psi-Jack> justmeh: See the section: Recommended alternative to pinning
<Psi-Jack> That's even Debian's recommended pinning method. Just so you know.
<justmeh> Psi-Jack, see the word recommended! lol
<justmeh> and i suppose it depends on what you want actually being there.
<Psi-Jack> IdleOne: Still around?
<IdleOne> Psi-Jack: sorta
<Psi-Jack> IdleOne: Okay. Just wanting to suggest the potential removal of him. He ran off to ##linux to complain about #ubuntu there, and yet still continues here despite all warnings.
<justmeh> ^_^
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<wdl> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi wdl
<wdl> hi
<aeon-ltd> it's weird that support happens in clusters and the channel always experiences 5-10 minutes of silence every few hours
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: it means things are working :)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, true indeed.
<MonkeyDust> aeon-ltd  may be timezone-related
<cristian_c> Hi
<usr13> or, no-one-broke-anything
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, greetings
<cristian_c> I've found that I can send commands to my irc client from a configuration file: perform.conf
<cristian_c> for example: cmd = /join #ubuntu
<cristian_c> I could launch a script in the same manner: cmd = /exec -o ~/scriptname
<cristian_c> I'd like to use this tecnique for use a personal quit message in irc
<cristian_c> How can I do to get this?
<usr13> cristian_c: irssi?
<cristian_c> usr13, no
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  try /quit [your personal message here]
<cristian_c> Monkeyok, but in this manner, I exit now
<cristian_c> Monkeyok, i'd like to use this quit message when I'll quit
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  whar IRC client?
<cristian_c> *MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> wht*
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, lostirc
<Jun> How to create a launcher on the Desktop? When I use Ctrl+super+right click, only create a new folder oer create a document empty document appear, but no launcher.
<ActionParsnip> Jun: you use .desktop files. The only way I know how is to copy one from~/.config/autostart   then modify
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Jun> Hi ActionParsnip. Where are .desktop files?
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: does your irc client have a support channel of its own?
<ActionParsnip> Jun: in ~/.config/autostart   if you want one of an installed app, you can simply copy the relevant one from /usr/share/applications to the desktop
<kostkon> Jun, check also in ~./local/share/applications. put your own custom .desktop files in there too
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  type /set to know the right setting, i guess, or use a more common client to get better support
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Jun> In fact, I want the execute a script in a terminal
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, lostirc is a lightweight irc client
<usr13> cristian_c: If you want more features, try irssi
<kostkon> Jun, and you want to create a desktop file for it?
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  yes, but try a more common lightweight IRC client
<cristian_c> MonkeyDust, If I type /set, nothing happens :O
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  it seems nobody had ever heard of lostirc
<usr13> cristian_c: You have to give it some arguments
<kostkon> Jun, you can always use a gui app, if you want, like this here: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/menulibre-1301-released-significant-under-hood-improvements
<cristian_c> usr13, irssi is a command line client
<usr13> cristian_c: /set quit_message <my personal quit message>  if it's irssi.  I dono about others.
<Jun> kostkon: Yes. The script is already created. I want to click  on an icon on the desktop to launch the script.
<cristian_c> usr13, oh, ok
<shadow98> if i use file connect to server and connect to web dav server..how do i access that via  command line
<kostkon> Jun, ok, then create the .desktop file, copy it to your desktop
<MonkeyDust> cristian_c  consider using something else, if your client is too hard to use or configure
<ActionParsnip> Jun: if you mark the file as executable, then right click the script -> properties. You can tell it to run in a terminal.
<usr13> cristian_c: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<kostkon> Jun, pick a .desktop file from ~/.local/share/applications, copy it to your desktop, modify it accordingly and you are ready.
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: look in /run/username/gvfs   I belive. run: mount   should show you
<kostkon> Jun, for all the possible keys and values you can use, check the spec here, if you want: http://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/1.1/ar01s05.html
<Jun> kostkon: I check it
<kostkon> Jun, good
<cristian_c> usr13, I see
<kostkon> Jun, don't forget to make it executable after you finish with it
<davividal> hi all. How can I redirect all traffic to *.example.org to 127.0.0.1:8000 using dnsmasq?
<cfhowlett> davividal, edit /etc/hosts ?
<atmosx> can someone help me get rid of this message? http://pastebin.com/MESx7Vs9
<atmosx> which file do I need to edit to setup proparly locales?
<atmosx> properly idem
<matthewvz> davividal: Can't you use iptables?
<usr13> davividal: "all traffic"?
<usr13> davividal: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<davividal> cfhowlett, it didn't worked... don't know why :(
<davividal> matthewvz, could... but dnsmasq seemed simpler
<erupter> atmosx, do you get that on an arm embedded?
<atmosx> erupter: no, on x86 HP laptop
<usr13> davividal: Oh, all traffic for a particular domain name.  Well, that would be a function of your router really, or the /etc/hosts file.  Is your PC also a gateway router?
<davividal> usr13, I'm consuming some API for a system I'm developing, and the API needs to post to my system and I can't set "127.0.0.1" as a return URL
<erupter> atmosx, try this http://perlgeek.de/en/article/set-up-a-clean-utf8-environment
<atmosx> erupter: I am trying now this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<atmosx> erupter: than I'll take a look, thanks
<kostkon> davividal, oauth callback? :P
<davividal> usr13, nah; just a dev box. I don't want to mess with the router... /etc/hosts worked yesterday. Didn't work today and I went for another solution :)
<davividal> kostkon, payment gateway :)
<kostkon> davividal, nice :P
<usr13> davividal: Not sure why /etc/hosts would work one day and not the next.  Something must have changed...
<davividal> usr13, yeah, it's weird. That's why I went for dnsmasq (that and I'm lazy enough to don't want to learn bind)
<Styler2go> Hey Guys, i have another Question :D i have some problems on my new server with ffmpeg, it misses some codecs, is there a "codecpack" or some common codecs i need for ffmpeg convertion?
<Rin> vlc
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  restricted extras
<Rin> that too
<Styler2go> what do you mean with restrict extras?
<Rin> its a collection of non-free codecs
<kostkon> Styler2go, install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> Styler2go, restricted extras is the codec-pack you want
<Styler2go> ok installing...
<Styler2go> why is it called "restricted"?
<moonraker> hi
<kostkon> Styler2go, and medibuntu offers some more. if you want, add it to your software sources list.  http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Styler2go> lets see...
<Jun> kostkon: works, thanks
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  because it's not open source, mp3 is the most common closed source coded (mpeg1 layer3)
<kostkon> Jun, :)
<erupter> guys I have a grudge with the unity notifications
<Rin> mp3 is not free, (along with some others) some one has to pay for them so its best not to install them untill needed.
<erupter> they become transparent and don't allow me to click on them
<erupter> how can I solve this?
<Styler2go> now it works (the ffmpeg convertion)
<Styler2go> thank you guys
<kostkon> erupter, they are not clickable by design
<erupter> kostkon, they're useless then -_-
<kostkon> erupter, you can't do anything about it
<Rin> help the planet, ditch mp3 and use free codecs like ogg
<kostkon> erupter, :/
<erupter> kostkon, no ok not useless, but most notification when clicked bring focus to something you ought to respond to, this way you can't
<Styler2go> :D
<kostkon> erupter, that's why we have indicators ;)
<theseus> I am getting logged out of ubuntu 12.04 when I minimize or exit windows.  Any ideas?
<amanaaa> teamviewer like tool to manage thru SSH behind NAT for ubuntu?
<kostkon> erupter, especially the messaging menu
<erupter> kostkon, well I'm talking dropbox or skype notification or even email notification
<erupter> indicators can't make up for the lost functionality
<erupter> anyway I have to get along with it
<kostkon> erupter, you can integrate skype in the messaging menu. and dropbox i think has its own indicator
<kostkon> erupter, check this for skype: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/skype-wrapper-for-ubuntu-gets-updated
<erupter> kostkon, thanks
<kostkon> erupter, np
<repsaj> sorry, newb here, but running a home web server off of ubuntu (desktop) and have lost all connection to the root domain (no http, ping, or ssh). i still have full access to subdomains. any clue what might be up?
<ikonia> repsaj: what do you mean root domain / sub domain
<ikonia> repsaj: could you expand a little please
<ActionParsnip> repsaj: if you dig the domain name, does it resolve ok?
<repsaj> i cannot access example.com, but another.example.com works
<ironhalik> is it a good idea to install raring kernel in quantal? :>
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: root domain is like google.com   subdomain is   maps.google.com
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I know what they are, however I wanted his definition
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: its not advised or supported, but it is possible
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gotcha
<ikonia> repsaj: does the dns lookup show the same IP
<ikonia> ironhalik: no, it's a terrible idea
<amanaaa> Any teamviewer like tool to manage thru SSH behind NAT for ubuntu?
<ironhalik> I'm looking into 3.8 kernel, or 3.7.5 for my quantal install
<ikonia> ironhalik: why ?
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: raring doesn't use 3.8
<ironhalik> some power improvements
<ActionParsnip> amanaaa: why do you need to see the desktop?
<ironhalik> there are raring 3.8 builds in the mainline ppa
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: yes, its a PPA though
<usr13> repsaj: Apparently, something has changed on the server, (apache, right?), so think of what you might have done.  (Your question is a bit to general for us to give any specific advise.
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: still, it may or may not blow up in my face, i presume? :>
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip> remotely manage my device...
<repsaj> hmm, the primary domain is being just served from /var/www/ from a static html file
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: maybe, maybe not, it won't be supported here is you get problems
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip> like switching off..
<Rin> vnc
<ActionParsnip> amanaaa: yes, but to achieve what?
<repsaj> the subdomain is currently being run from a separate nginx server
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: that's no problem
<ActionParsnip> amanaaa: you can switchoff via ssh:  sudo shutdown -h now
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: its your system, do as you desire
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip> but not from behind NAT
<ActionParsnip> amanaaa: you'd need to port forward, just like you would with any remote access
<usr13> repsaj: And the primary domain works ok?
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip> not possible as my ISP not allows this..
<theseus> I am getting logged out of ubuntu 12.04 when I minimize or exit windows.  Any ideas?
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: just wanted to know if there are any makjor issues to be expected
<repsaj> @usr13 the primary domain is down, but the subdomains work sorry for the confusion
<ignerous> anyone knows about c++ irc channel??
<usr13> repsaj: Are you running apache and nginx on the same machine?
<repsaj> running nginx for the subdomain
<MonkeyDust> ignerous  ##c++
<repsaj> the primary domain is just reading from a static html file in the /var/www/ folder
<usr13> repsaj: Are you running apache and nginx on the same machine?
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: who knows, its not an official ubuntu kernel, so the options and settings cannot be garunteed
<ActionParsnip> amanaaa: then you won't get any connectivity, NAT will block any incoming connection if there is not a rule to allow the traffic through
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip> any other tool...
<repsaj> usr13 i'm running nginx for subdomain but the primary domain is just reading from a static html file in the /var/www/ folder
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip> okay......... thnx....
<usr13> repsaj: And  /var/www/index.html  is the one that is not working?
<Rin> amanaaa,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/168878/how-do-i-install-a-vnc-server
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | amanaaa
<ubottu> amanaaa: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> amanaaa: you will still need to port forward for all this
<amanaaa> <ActionParsnip>  got it..
<amanaaa> i will study about these....
<jet_^> Hi, when I compile some latex files under Linux using texmaker (pdflatex), sometimes the pdf seems to be corrupted and cannot be opened using acroread (win or linux) but can successfully be opened with evince. It seems that this issue is somehow connected with a section in the files, for when I remove some parts of the code, it successfuly compile. The error under acroread is : there was a problem reading this document (14). Is it a known problem ?  The same c
<jet_^> ode successfully compiles using pdflatex under windows. I  suspect an encoding problem maybe ?
<repsaj> usr13: yes, i cannot get a response to /var/www/index.html
<repsaj> usr13: also to note, i cannot ssh into user@primarydomain.com, but can ssh into user@sub.domain.com
<shadow98> ActionParsnip: that was the location thanks for your help...not quite but pointed me in the right direction
<usr13> repsaj: service --status-all   #See if apache has [+]
<usr13> repsaj: Oh, so you have a network problem.
<repsaj> usr13: yeah, and apache has as [-]
<usr13> repsaj:  if you "cannot ssh into user@primarydomain.com, but can ssh into user@sub.domain.com", then you simply have a network issue
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: if you reached the goal then that's all I need :)
<usr13> repsaj: Then restart apache
<usr13> repsaj: apache is not running so start it.
<pixie_dust> is it possible to mak emy pc my modem/ router?
<usr13> repsaj: service apache2 start
<ikonia> repsaj: do the dns records point at the same host ?
<ikonia> repsaj: do they also point at the same physical I P
<ActionParsnip> repsaj: do a traceroute to each domain and sub-domain
<ikonia> IP
<ikonia> repsaj: can you tell us the reasl domain so we can check public domain servers
<repsaj> grrbox.com is not responding
<ikonia> what is grrbox.com ?
<repsaj> the domain that is not responding
<usr13> ikonia: Its just on his LAN, (or thats what he said...)
<usr13> repsaj: Are you trying to access it from outside?  (From another PC on your LAN?)
<repsaj> sorry guys, to clarify, the domain is public ~
<usr13> repsaj: Are you running apache and nginx on the same machine?
<repsaj> usr13: i'm outside of my lan network, normally i can connect, but i noticed this morning i couldn't ssh into the machine to do work
<repsaj> usr13: i'm running nginx on the machine to serve the subdomains, apache is not running
<ikonia> repsaj: either a.) your dns is screwed b.) your port forwarding is screwed
<usr13> repsaj: And the domain you are complaining about is served by apache.  Right?
<pixie_dust> is it possible to make my ubuntu pc a router/modem without any extra boxes and things?
<repsaj> usr13: it's just a static file in /var/www/index.html, is that served by apache?
<MonkeyDust> pixie_dust  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<usr13> repsaj: And that is the one that is not working.  Right?
<repsaj> usr13: yes
<ignerious> can you help me to compile a c++ code using g++???
<ikonia> usr13: forget apache, he can't ssh
<pixie_dust> kind of, is it possible for it to be a modem too?
<ikonia> usr13: it's a higher level than that
<usr13> repsaj: Why are you not running all if it from apache?  (Why do you also have nginx running on the same machine?)
<raheel> hello friends
<raheel> ?
<raheel> ?
<raheel> ?
<FloodBot1> raheel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nephro> hi, if I run the steps in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows will I get a working distro with persisten files and settings or just a live cd?
<repsaj> usr13: this server is not a production server, so the primary domain does not serve any purpose other than to let me know that the server is on ~ i run nginx on the subdomain because i'm running a dev branch of a django hosted site
<usr13> ikonia: Some of what he says does not make sense, but well yes, if he has no access to a domain name that he did before, there is a network problem for sure.
<ignerious> can you help me to compile a c++ code using g++???
<ignerious> can you help me to compile a c++ code using g++???
<ikonia> usr13: not disagreeing in your apache statement, just think the problem is higher up
<repsaj> usr13: it was convenient for me to set it up using nginx, cause the config files were easier for me to understand
<expert_> hey guys is there any way to do easy SEO
<ikonia> expert_: nothing to do with ubuntu
<netAction> Hi! When a window is at the bottom of the screen and I click the bottom border line, the window rises to full screen height. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<expert_> hey then which is the channel
<netAction> I just want to select the window.
<IdleOne> Nephro: in screenshot #3 step4 is where you set the size of the persistence file
<ignerious> can anyone help me to compile a c++ code using g++???
<ikonia> expert_: no idea, search freenodeas list
<ignerious> can anyone help me to compile a c++ code using g++???
<ignerious> can anyone help me to compile a c++ code using g++???
<FloodBot1> ignerious: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> repsaj: It would be less confusing if you just use one webserver.
<ikonia> ignerious: please stop asking every few seconds, you'll end up getting muted
<expert_> ok
<raheel> can any one tell me that how to use vpn in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !patiience|ignerious,
<ikonia> !vpn > raheel
<ubottu> raheel, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !vpn
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | ignerious
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ubottu> ignerious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<raheel> yes
<niklasfi> ignerious: what is your problem?
<niklasfi> ignerious: please don't pm me, use this channel
<ignerious> ok
<niklasfi> well you run g++ <filename>
<StFS> Hello. How can I get apt-get (or aptitude in command line mode) to install one package and remove another "at the same time". That is, I'm replacing a package A with package B and there are a bunch of packages C through Z that depend on either package A or B and I don't want to have to remove those. I can do this in the aptitude TUI but I'm not sure how to do it as a single command line.
<ignerious> niklasfi: i am getting following error
<ignerious> niklasfi: $ g++ Pattern.cpp -o pattern
<ignerious> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<ignerious> (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
<ignerious> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<cfhowlett> StFS, why use a single command line?  purge the first package, the install the preferred package. Cleaner/clearer
<niklasfi> ignerious: please use a pastbin, such as pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<repsaj> usr13: sorry, since i want to development many sites on this machine, i choose the web server for each project. but usually this is not a problem. today all of a sudden, i lost ssh connection. i can still ssh into subdomain.grrbox.com, but cannot ssh into grrbox.com
<StFS> cfhowlett: because then I get a dependency error on packages C through Z... they need either A or B installed
<cfhowlett> StFS, but if you HAD to go with one command line: sudo apt-get purge foo.deb && sudo apt-get install foo2.deb
<cjae> 10.04 still supported and is chntpw in it?
<StFS> cfhowlett: nope that doesn't work... the first one would crap out because packages C through Z need either foo or foo2 installed
<niklasfi> ignerious: this is not really the channel to discuss these issues, since this is clearly a c++ programming problem. I would suggest you ask in #c++-basic. However the problem you are experiencing is caused by a missing main() function, as the error message states
<lesshaste> in unity, the left hand column is blank .. how can I get it back to so I can choose apps?
<lesshaste> this is in quantal
<ignerious> niklasfi: ok
<StFS> cfhowlett: besides, that's technically not a single command... those are two commands with the second one dependant on the first one
<ignerious> niklasfi: i have main function in the code
<usr13> repsaj: We would have to know more about your network in order to determine what is wrong.
<lesshaste> I don't know what the right name is.. the panel?
<niklasfi> ignerious: we can continue this discussion in #c++-basic
<cjae> cant believe you need to have a persistence file to do a synaptic update off a liveusb
<ignerious> niklasfi: please join the channel you mention
<usr13> repsaj: Do you just have all port 80 traffic forwarded to this server VIA it's router?  Do you have alias(s) for various sites?  or...?
<IdleOne> lesshaste: in terminal type: unity --reset-icons
<niklasfi> ignerious: sorry, its ##c++-basic
<IdleOne> lesshaste: that should set it back to default icons
<vitimiti> o/
<repsaj> usr13: yes, all 80 and 22
<usr13> repsaj: Are you using alias's?
<dBLOOD> Hi people!
<usr13> repsaj: How are you resolving the domain names to that particular server?
<repsaj> usr13: all request go from router to server, then nginx picks up the request, then routes it based upon which subdomain is being requested.
<ikonia> nginx is acting as s dns server ?
<repsaj> usr13: i was never sure how the root domain ever worked
<repsaj> ikonia: yeah
<usr13> repsaj: The bottom line is that if the site that is served by apache2 is not accessable, and apache2 is not running, then task #1 would be to start apache.  service start apache2
<repsaj> usr13: i do not usually have apache running though
<dBLOOD> Can I merge two ext4 partition, one being a system partition, so that I don't have to reinstall my system?
<usr13> repsaj: service start apache2
<usr13> repsaj: What version of Ubuntu is running on this server?
<usr13> dBLOOD: You can, but will need to re-write your /etc/fstab file to reflect changes.
<usr13> repsaj: 10.04?  12.04?  _________?
<repsaj> usr13: if i do that, it says unable to resolve host grrbox.com
<repsaj> 12.10
<dBLOOD> how can I do that?
<dBLOOD> if the system was on sda1, grub was also on it, for example
<repsaj> sorry 12.04.10
<usr13> repsaj: But it's running now?  service apache2 status
<dBLOOD> right, 12.04 xubuntu if it was for me
<repsaj> usr13: it is not running
<dBLOOD> after the merging, the new partition will have a new uuid?
<repsaj> usr13: i logged out of ssh on the subdomain, and relogged in and tried to start apache, i get the error: (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<dBLOOD> *will the new etc.
<usr13> repsaj: pastebinit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ikonia> repsaj: something is already running on port 80
<repsaj> usr13: yes, i believe it is nginx
<ikonia> repsaj: or you didn't start it as root
<usr13> repsaj: sudo
<Guest5932> kd
<repsaj> usr13: yes i used sudo
<dBLOOD> because my fstab has only has one
<dBLOOD> -has
<repsaj> ikonia: yes, nginx runs on 80
<usr13> dBLOOD: Yes
<ikonia> repsaj: then how can you expect to run apache on 80 ?
<ikonia> repsaj: I would a.) resolve you resolution problems first b.) resolve your web server problems second
<repsaj> ikonia: i actually don't expect it to run on 80, i usually have nginx handle this, but usr13 is saying i should turn on apache
<dBLOOD> oh, so in a nutshell: boot from outer os, merge, copy-paste new uuid into fstab, and done?
<dBLOOD> do I have to do anything with that bloody grub?
<usr13> repsaj: It's like I said before.  It would be simplier to just run one server and have all your domains running on the one server.  How many do you have? 2 or 3 or???
<repsaj> usr13: i'm pretty sure i only have nginx running
<SeanyRocks> Hello everyone
<usr13> repsaj: No, you told me you had both running. (I assumed you had them running on two different ports.)  Sorry, I missunderstood you.
<repsaj> usr13: no, i'm sorry for the confusion, i'm a newb, i think i saw a message saying that i had apache running, so i just assumed that it was.
<usr13> repsaj: So how do you have nginx set up?  Do you have VirtualHosts?
<cjae> 10.04 still supported and is chntpw in it?
<cjae> it is in 9.04 and 12.10 why wouldnt it be in 1.04
<cjae> 10.04*
<usr13> repsaj: You should probably join #nginx
<dBLOOD> okay, thanks
<ikonia> repsaj: you should really solve your name resolution problems first
<repsaj> ikonia: yes, i'm having an issue with that.
<dBLOOD> I knew I would have decent answers if I choose #ubuntu instead of #ubuntu-hu
<ikonia> repsaj: before you are certain that is working %100 you are wasting your time with anything else
<dBLOOD> bye
<MonkeyDust> !info chntpw lucid | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-0+nmu1 (lucid), package size 52 kB, installed size 140 kB
<usr13> dBLOOD: What partitions do you want to merge?  (What is mounted on them?)
<repsaj> usr13: i have virtual hosts set up via nginx
<cjae> MonkeyDust: cool thanks, but I enabled  universe and still dont see it
<usr13> repsaj: /join #nginx
<SeanyRocks> I had a really stupid question which I haven't been able to find a suitable answer for by googling. Perhaps i'm searching the wrong keywords but how do i remove items from the Ubuntu's dash (I'm using 12.10) ? I've tried Alacarte but nothing changes. I've also tried editing .desktop files in /usr/share/applications which works but is not an ideal solution. For example if I hide the Universal Access app it removes that entry from System Settings
<SeanyRocks> well. I would like it stay in system settings but I dont need to have it shown in the dash too.
<MonkeyDust> cjae  try sudo apt-get update, first
<SeanyRocks> Sorry for the long post
<usr13> repsaj: I'd like to help, but don't know much about nginx  The folks at  #nginx would be better ones to ask.
<usr13> repsaj: pastebinit the config file and share it.
<repsaj> usr13: thanks for the suggestion, do you think that this is an nginx issue? i haven't touched the config files since i set up the subdomain a few months back and this problem just started happening this morning
<cjae> MonkeyDust: well I just pressed reload before but I must have just been one sec too early cause it is there now, thanks for the bot tip too :-)
<usr13> repsaj: I don't know for sure.  How are you having the domain names resolved?
<tqrst-> can someone explain to me why I can't alt-fX anymore in the terminal? I'm stuck in this one terminal. Capslock doesn't do anything either.
<repsaj> i have sites-available config files which routes requests
<tqrst-> it used to work just fine, and I haven't changed anything that I can remember
<ironm> Hello. Please allow me one question. Is there a free available ClearCase package for ubuntu? Thank you in advance for any hinst.
<MonkeyDust> !find clearcase
<ubottu> File clearcase found in ant-doc, gnat-gps-common, libmaven-scm-java, libmaven-scm-java-doc, libwireshark-dev, xemacs21-basesupport, xemacs21-basesupport-el
<usr13> repsaj: See my PM
<zykotick9> tqrst-: try alt+(LorR)arrow as an alternative/test
<tqrst-> zykotick9: ah, that works
<tqrst-> zykotick9: odd
<MonkeyDust> ironm  what's clearcase?
<tqrst-> zykotick9: ah! f-lock
<tqrst-> zykotick9: worst feature ever
<ironm> thank you MonkeyDust
<tqrst-> zykotick9: thanks
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. i'd like to rename my ethernet device (from eth4 to dmz0) - but without a reboot (i know about the udev persistent-net & reboot-way); any idea how i can do that?
<ironm> MonkeyDust, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Rational_ClearCase
<josesierra> gnome-shell process is up to 350mb of mem usage.  This is up from 120mb yesterday afternoon.  I'm just trying to confirm that this is normal behavior.
<SeanyRocks> I have a really stupid question which I haven't been able to find a suitable answer for by googling. Perhaps i'm searching the wrong keywords but how do i remove items from the Ubuntu's dash (I'm using 12.10) ? I've tried Alacarte but nothing changes. I've also tried editing .desktop files in /usr/share/applications which works but is not an ideal solution. For example if I hide the Universal Access app it removes that entry from System Setting
<SeanyRocks>  well. I would like it stay in system settings but I dont need to have it shown in the dash too.
<SeanyRocks> Sorry for the long post
<repsaj> ikonia: thanks for your help
<sote> SeanyRocks, Try installing a second or third DE instead
<kostkon> SeanyRocks, try this app: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/menulibre-1301-released-significant-under-hood-improvements
<helmut_> hi
<SeanyRocks> sote: I know this sounds crazy but I actually want to use Unity.
<SeanyRocks> thanks kostkon I will give it a read
<bel3atar> hello, running this: sudo arpspoof -i wlan0 192.168.1.1 outputs nothing. what's wrong?
<Lionthinker> hi
<hje841> isn't read and write to/from a USB device supposed to be determenistic?
<sote> My issue is, VLC Player has no sound.
<sote> xine works fine but I miss VLC
<Xetius> is there a way to set 'per-app' keybindings
<Xetius> or to have an app which overrides the system key bindings when it is active
<jrib> Xetius: try imwheel
<Lionthinker> hi guys, i'm in the classroom session but can't post to it, is there a reason?
<jrib> Xetius: hmm.  I *think* it works for regular keys too though maybe it's only mouse buttons
<JoseeAntonioR> Lionthinker: Yes, you can chat in #ubuntu-classroom-chat, not in #ubuntu-classroom
<BlackCyber> ji
<BlackCyber> hi
<jrib> Xetius: the other way is to turn on editable menu accelerators and then you can just edit the shortcuts straight from the menu
<greek> Hi. I am using XChat. I've enabled system tray notifications. But for some reason when I minimise XChat it doesn't shot up in my system tray (and it's still in my taskbar, which I don't want)
<skp1> can someone help me? the global menu for my terminal has dissapeared
<usr13> skp1: F11?
<ActionParsnip> skp1: do other apps have global menu?
<skp1> usr13: doesnt do anything, just maximises the terminal
<lesshaste> IdleOne, that was quite exciting
<skp1> ActionParsnip: yes
<lesshaste> but still the unity-panel is empty
<greek> I'm on 12.4
<Xetius> jrib, Thanks.  IMWheel appears to only work for the mouse wheel...  I don't want to change the accelerators, but I want, for example, Ctrl-Alt-L to lock my machine, but when I'm using IntelliJ I want it to layout my code and not lock the machine.
<lesshaste> IdleOne, oh! they are there.. just invisible!
<ActionParsnip> skp1: does xterm work as expected?
<jrib> Xetius: I don't know of an app that does that offhand.  You could hack something together so that when you press ctrl-alt-l it runs script_lock_or_layout and inside the script check for which window has focus
<skp1> ActionParsnip: except for the global menu, yeah
<skp1> it has a menubar inside the window though
<usr13> skp1: Is it only gnome-terminal ?
<skp1> ActionParsnip: which i had disabled
<skp1> usr13: yes
<Xetius> jrib, OK, thanks.  Just wondered if I was missing something obvious and just being stupid
<Alessio> How do i change language of my ubuntu installation? / or install language packs. The guide says Preferences->language support. but there is not a such voice in the menu
<jrib> Xetius: did you check ccsm?  I haven't looked at it in a while, but I know you can bind keys there (don't think it's per-app though)
<TomyLobo> i'm trying to use reprepro to merge a bunch of PPAs into one repo. currently i'm creating repo/conf/updates. what do i enter after "VerifyRelease:" for a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> skp1: do you have the gnome-globalmenu package installed?
<ActionParsnip> skp1: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=544171
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 544171 in gnome-globalmenu "gnome-terminal menubar does not display when gnome-globalmenu is installed" [Medium,Closed: wontfix]
<TomyLobo> it supposedly is a 16-hex-character key, but i can only find a 40 character fingerprint and some signing key with an 8 character hex thingy after it
<skp1> ActionParsnip: i dont have that package installed
<ActionParsnip> skp1: try the activities detailed in the bug
<usr13> skp1: If you right-click somewhere on the terminal window, do you get a context menu?
<skp1> usr13: yes
<ActionParsnip> skp1_: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend guake
<skp1> ActionParsnip: i logged out and back in and the problem is fixed. nm i guess.
<skp1> i wonder what caused it though
<TomyLobo> i'm trying to use reprepro to merge a bunch of PPAs into one repo. currently i'm creating repo/conf/updates. what do i enter after "VerifyRelease:" for a PPA? it supposedly is a 16-character hex keyid, but i can only find a 40 character fingerprint and some signing key with an 8 character hex thingy after it
<auronandace> TomyLobo: merging a bunch of ppas into one repo sounds like a dependency nightmare just waiting to go wrong
<Galaxor> If I boot up into a cd or usb disk without using UEFI, can I manually install ubuntu onto a hard drive so that it could be booted in uefi mode?
<mysteriousdaren> Galaxor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<MJK1> hey, guys. I have a problem. my iPod Classic won't mount on Ubuntu anymore. I have 12.10. can anyone help me?
<shakaponk> hey guyz, its driving me insane. want to install debian on a partition. downloaded an iso file and want to put it on the usb stick. got unetbootin. in nautilus its an executable but i can't run it (in ubuntu)
<hsnmck> hello, I have two netowrk interfaces, is there a way to force firefox to use one interface and chrome to use the other one? thanks.
<usr13> hsnmck: Strange request.  What are these two interfaces plugged into?
<ActionParsnip> shakaponk: you'd use unetbootin to put the ISO on the USB stick (I assume you MD5 tested the file)
<MJK1> hey, guys. I have a problem. my iPod Classic won't mount on Ubuntu anymore. I have 12.10. can anyone help me?
<shakaponk> ActionParsnip: no i didn't but i downloaded it from the original site... doesnt mean anything but ... anyway didn't do it
<hsnmck> usr13, I want to use the eth0 to use secure stuff, and the wlan(it's faster but unsecure) to use the other public stuff
<aeon-ltd> hsnmck: that'd be cool, but is there any use besides speed testing? if anything you'd want to utilize the max possible bandwidth
<FrantiK> hi
<FrantiK> i downloaded 12.10 for a quick run
<FrantiK> and short to say, i dont like the new interface at all
<hsnmck> aeon-ltd, I want to use the eth0 to use secure stuff, and the wlan(it's faster but unsecure) to use the other public stuff
<usr13> hsnmck: Why not just use eth0?
<FrantiK> is there a tutorial on getting gnome or whatever else instead ?
<FrantiK> (is that even doable ?)
<hsnmck> usr13, it's slower
<erupter> sure is
<usr13> hsnmck: wlan is faster?
<erupter> FrantiK, just google
<hsnmck> usr13, yep
<erupter> FrantiK, you can use kde, xfce, gnome, whatever really
<hsnmck> usr13, two different sources
<usr13> hsnmck: Two different networks?
<hsnmck> usr13, yep
<FrantiK> erupter, no thanks, as the topic says, this is the official support channel.
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: you can join them into one connection and use the speed of both
<FrantiK> erupter, and i'm sure i can use whatever i want, i'm just not sure about the procedure to use to do that
<MJK1> can anyone help me here? iPod Classic won't mount anymore
<ActionParsnip> FrantiK: Unity is a shell for Gnome, you have gnome installed
<hsnmck> ActionParsnip, it isn't what I want, I want to send some traffic through one interface to be secure, I'm afraid to have a man-in-the-middle!
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: its just software on the same PC you are sat at
<FrantiK> ActionParsnip, duh, i'd like it to look like the classical gnome then........
<FrantiK> because i dont like the way the whole thing is setup right now
<hsnmck> ActionParsnip, the gateway is different!
<MonkeyDust> FrantiK  try falback
<erupter> FrantiK, http://bit.ly/Yf8Mbd
<MonkeyDust> FrantiK  try fallback
<away> FrantiK, quick google query shows http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<ActionParsnip> FrantiK: install gnome-panel   log off, log in to the new session, or install xfce4 and do the same
<erupter> FrantiK, http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<erupter> what that really so hard?
<ActionParsnip> erupter: ubuntu 12.04 uses gnome as the DE ;)
<TomyLobo> <auronandace> TomyLobo: merging a bunch of ppas into one repo sounds like a dependency nightmare just waiting to go wrong
<FrantiK> as i said, i'm on 12.10
<erupter> ActionParsnip, I know, was just giving out options
<FrantiK> is the procedure identical ?
<TomyLobo> as opposed to using that same bunch of ppas?
<erupter> FrantiK, yes
<FrantiK> (erupter : use your brain, i already told you i came there because this was the SUPPORT channel)
<auronandace> TomyLobo: i avoid ppas altogether
<TomyLobo> i dont
<FrantiK> brb checking those pages.
<MonkeyDust> FrantiK  please stay polite, we're all volunteers
<TomyLobo> not when there's something in there that i need
<auronandace> TomyLobo: just as long as you know ppas can't be supported here
<TomyLobo> how about the whole ppa process itself?
<TomyLobo> should be ontopic imo
 * erupter believes in "do your best, God will do the rest"
<FrantiK> MonkeyDust, i am polite, i just don't like people sending me off to google an answer when i'm in a support channel (and do i even need to state that i looked on google before coming ? i had a reason to come by).
<ActionParsnip> FrantiK: if you dislike Unity/Gnome I recommend you install Xubuntu and it won't even be installed :)
<ActionParsnip> FrantiK: not unreasonable
<FrantiK> nah, i'm testing a "real" ubuntu, i had a kubuntu before
<auronandace> FrantiK: kubuntu is officially supported
<FrantiK> ActionParsnip, what is unreasonnable is expect me to not be rude when i get a snarky comment like "was that hard"; if he wanna speak to people like they're kids, he should go in a school.
<FrantiK> auronandace, i know, i was just mentionning why i'm not installing a xubuntu
<orb> Let me google that for you.
<orb> *snicker*
<ActionParsnip> FrantiK: its a good option for folks not liking Unity, or you could install minimal then install fluxbox and don't bother with the DE at all :)
<auronandace> FrantiK: sorry, i don't understand what you mean by "real"
<MJK1> hey, guys. I have a problem. my iPod Classic won't mount on Ubuntu anymore. I have 12.10. can anyone help me?
<orb> MJK1, will it work with windows?
<FrantiK> auronandace, official, not diverted from main branch, not depending/been changed to something
<FrantiK> i have my own reasons.
<FrantiK> anyway thanks for the help, i'll be on my way to test these pages indications
<FrantiK> have a good day
<MJK1> orb, I haven't tried it on Windows since I reinstalled W7 a few days ago.
<orb> You should. :D
<Xetius> MJK1, did it ever work in 12.10?  What changed?
<buscon> hi
<orb> I mean, just to see if it mounts as a drive, mjrosenb
<buscon> how can I edit the grub menu?
<orb> er, i mean MJK1
<MJK1> Xetius, it worked just fine until a few days ago. I don't know what changed
<buscon> i mean, where's the file that contains the menu?
<MJK1> orb, I could go and try it out in a few
<MJK1> unless someone can help me out before I decide to go to Windows
<chieflion> trying to get ubuntu on mac burned image but it wont boot
<orb> But if Ubuntu is your only option, see if new /dev/sd* devices appear when you plug in it. Or tail -f /var/log/syslog
<chieflion> powerpc g4
<orb> Do the last thing I mentioned, MJK1. From a command line.
<ActionParsnip> chieflion: what GPU does the mac use?
<MJK1> orb, it says my write cache is disabled.
<orb> That's a normal message.
<Vesko> :)
<orb> do a: ls -ltr /dev/sd*
<MJK1> orb, I did that. now what?
<chieflion> ibook g4 ubuntu possible?
<orb> Does the line at the bottom have the time that is from when you plugged in the ipod?
<MJK1> orb, yes it does
<orb> What is it showing? Like /dev/sdb1 maybe?
<MJK1> sdl
<MJK1> orb, sdl, and sdl1, actually
<orb> For some reason Ubuntu isn't automatically mounting it.
<ActionParsnip> chieflion: you didn't answer my question
<Dougie187> I'm having a weird issue in the gnome terminal. When ever I type a directory (like /tm for example) and then hit tab to complete it, it finishes the name as /tmp and then adds a space at the end of the directory, instead of a /. Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<MJK1> and it was doing that just fine last week.
<orb> You could automatically mount it.
<orb> Have you tried just restarting the OS?
<JuJuBee> I installed ubuntu 12.10 on a machine and I use nis, but on the login screen I only see the local user that was created on install.  I can login via ctrl-alt-f1 using my network account, but how do I do this from gui?
<orb> You can automatically mount it like this:
<JuJuBee> With kubuntu, the login screen was username and password
<orb> mkdir /media/ipod
<orb> mount /dev/sd1 /media/ipod
<MJK1> orb, I've restarted the OS, I've logged out and logged back in, I've restarted the iPod itself, and I've gotten no results. I'll try that right now, thanks
<orb> or
<orb> /dev/sdl1 actually.
<orb> MJK1, it seems crazy that the letter would be l.
<usr13> JuJuBee: Just change username
<orb> MJK1, do you have sda, b, c, through l?
<MJK1> orb, this is what my result was: mount: can't find /dev/sdl/media/ipod in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<usr13> JuJuBee: What DE are you using?
<orb> well, not sdl
<orb> but sdl1
<belgianguy> is there an FTp tool that works with password protected SSH keys?
<orb> mount /dev/sdl1 /media/ipod
<belgianguy> filezilla doesn't support them AFAIK
<ActionParsnip> orb: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe remove feature in the OS, or did you just yank it out?
<JuJuBee> usr13: I cannot change username, no box only click on user then get password box
<ActionParsnip> belgianguy: gftp, maybe
<JuJuBee> Using default ubuntu install, so unity?
<orb> ActionParsnip, you mean MJK1 i think
<ActionParsnip> oh
<MJK1> orb, I get the same result either way. and I have sda, sda1, sda2, sdab, sda5, 4, 2, and 1, and sdl and sdl1
<sgtkilljoy> belgianguy: ftp over ssh, sftp?
<ActionParsnip> MJK1: when you last unplugged the device, did you safetly remove it or did you just yank it out?
<belgianguy> sgtkilljoy: yeah, it supports sftp, just not password protected SSH keys
<ActionParsnip> orb: thanks
<orb> l seems high
<MJK1> orb:"mount point /media/ipod does not exist"
<MJK1> ActionParsnip, I don't remember. sometimes I eject, sometimes I don't
<orb> MJK1, you probably didn't do: mkdir /media/ipod first.
<lacrymology> can I get help setting up the sun java runtime? I followed some instructions on the web, but I seem to still have a bad version
<ActionParsnip> MJK1: you need to eject each time, i suggest you connect it to a windows system, then safely remove it
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: there is a PPA
<MJK1> okay, I just made the directory, I think, orb. now I'm going to try that command again
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<MJK1> orb: nothing happened. I went to the computer folder and it's named "160 GB Drive". I right-clicked, and tried to eject, and it said it can't be ejected, because it's mounted
<orb> MJK1, i may have lost sight of what it is you want to do - you just want to mount the ipod as a drive and access its files?
<crypted> how would one patch a very old 1.1.2 to something newer w/o having to redev the entire config for a device?
<crypted> err ignore
<MJK1> orb: I want my iPod to mount so I can sync it
<orb> MJK1, to unmount it, do either of: umount /dev/sdl1
<orb> or umount /media/ipod
<evanderv> Hi everyone.
<noobysauce> hello
<orb> MJK1, this is the manual way to do it - you probably want it to work automatically and I don't know why it's not. This manual way of doing it might be more of a pain in the ass than you want.
<belgianguy> or is SFTP with password protected SSH keys overkill?
<orb> But anyway, once it is mounted it, I assume you can use your ipod program and point it to /media/ipod
<MJK1> orb: "umount: /dev/sdl1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<orb> try the other, /media/ipod
<MJK1> I right-clicked it in Nautilus, and it says it
<evanderv> Any idea how I can track down how a zip file is being created every night around midnight?  I have looked through cron files and no such luck.  I know what user creates it.
<jkbbwr> how can i block all requests to port 80 unless the source is in a whitelist:?
<orb> If /media/ipod isn't mounted, then perhaps Nautilus figured out how to do it on its own.
<MJK1> and it says it's mounted*
<orb> From the command line simply type the word "mount" and see all things mounted. Try to figure out which one is the ipod.
<orb> It won't be an ext filetype and it won't be the thing mounted as /
<MJK1> orb, could this be it? "gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/daniel/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=daniel"
<orb> hmm, no, not under /run, it would be under /dev i'm pretty sure.
<orb> unless it's some kinda new feature i'm unaware of.
<orb> Ubuntu 12.04?
<MJK1> orb, the only thing under dev is sdb5
<MJK1> 12.10
<lacrymology> ActionParsnip: I've got oracle-java8-installer, the link you sent talks about java7. Now, if I have that installed, and java -version returns the right thing, how come some java apps complain about the java version? is the app (jDownloader) wrong, or maybe I have two versions of java lying around?
<orb> MJK1, that sounds right - can you just paste that line here?
<orb> or type
<awsoonn> hi all, I just installed ubuntu-server on a computer and the screen size appears to be larger than the physical display. I'm not seeing part of the right and bottom of the screen. What can I do to fix this?
<godzirra> Hey guys.  If I'm using ubuntu 12.10, where do I edit my core xorg.conf?  I'm trying to get a displaylink adapter working.
<MJK1> orb, sdb5 can't be my iPod, though, because it's an ext4
<godzirra> So I need to edit my monitors and such.
<orb> awsoonn, is that text only?
<awsoonn> yea, just console
<shade34321> I am using a nfs mount for /home on a few computers. I recently upgraded this and rsync the home directories between the two. Now when I log in it loads my wallpaper but just freezes there Any idea why?
<orb> MJK1, well, it could ext4 if your formatted the ipod by accident.
<lacrymology> ActionParsnip: I can confirm that the problem's not with the java command, but with javac
<awsoonn> I should note that the grub menu also appears to have the same problem.
<orb> MJK1, maybe you should try it on Windows.
<orb> That might explain why things aren't working.
<belgianguy> okay, SFTP will have to do :p
<MJK1> orb, sdb5 is my partitioned hard drive. I split it in two. I'll try to stick it in on Windows. and then I should eject it, and come back on Ubuntu?
<orb> I think that depends on what Windows demonstrates.
<orb> if it can't mount or use the ipod, you may just have to run an itunes restore of it.
<jappleseed> hi
<MJK1> orb: what am I hoping will happen on Windows? okay, I can do that.
<MJK1> gonna get to it now. I'll come back with my results
<jrib> shade34321: check ~/.xsession-errors
<orb> MJK1, which would mean formatting the ipod. Hope you had a backup.
<shade34321> jrib: ok, give me just a sec since I just restared unity on it to see if that helps
<rdffffff> ch rm #pat
<jkbbwr> I have ufw installed, I have 80, 8080 and http in the firewall rules
<MJK1> orb: worked like a charm!
<ActionParsnip> MJK1: the eject made it ok?
<jkbbwr> Seriously
<MJK1> ActionParsnip: yeah, Windows mounted it, then I ejected and came back to Ubuntu, and it mounted here too
<ActionParsnip> MJK1: like I said, you must use the feature. It's there for a reason.
<jkbbwr> ufw isn't blocking properly
<ActionParsnip> MJK1: thats why its the first thing I ask
<MJK1> ActionParsnip: I will from now on, thank you
<ActionParsnip> no worries :)
<MJK1> have a good day, everyone!
<shade34321> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586302/ that is my ~/.xsession-errors
<TomyLobo> "The function gpgme_get_key gets the key with the fingerprint (or key ID) fpr from the crypto backend" - how do i store something in that crypto backend?
<shade34321> can I just delete those files and get them remade?
<jrib> shade34321: does this happen with a fresh new account?
<shade34321> jrib: haven't tried that. Got roughly 40 users and don't really want to make them all new accounts:/
<jrib> shade34321: just for troubleshooting purposes
<shade34321> jrib: ok. Give me a second
<jkbbwr> how can I deny all traffic bar 22 to my system using ufw
<jrib> !ufw | jkbbwr
<ubottu> jkbbwr: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jkbbwr> because atm ufw has the block rule and its still letting traffic through
<jkbbwr> 80                         DENY        Anywhere
<jkbbwr> 8080                       DENY        Anywhere
<jkbbwr> 80/tcp                     DENY        Anywhere
<jkbbwr> But I can still hit port 80 just fine
<ry|an> I can tell
<ry|an> whats the problem here
<jrib> jkbbwr: is ufw enabled?
<ry|an> you are using ufw instead of iptables
<jkbbwr> ry|an: so?
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: tried restarting ufw?
<martyn> hallo
<ry|an> that's obviousyl the source of this problem
<MonkeyDust> jkbbwr  type sudo ufw status
<ry|an> obviously*
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: Fuck
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: ?
<jkbbwr> I just nuked my ssh connection
<ry|an> thats what you get for not using iptables
<thankless> Good day/night fellow ubuntees (old and new)
<jrib> ry|an: stop please
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: did you allow 22/tcp through?
<ActionParsnip> ry|an: ufw isn't bad at all
<ry|an> jrib I'm just trying to save this man from the pain and suffering ufw causes
<jrib> ry|an: yes, ok you've made it clear that you prefer iptables over ufw, let's move on to actually offering help
<thankless> Anyone willing to spare five minutes (I ask for no more) to help me with an ubuntu deployment?
<jrib> !ask | thankless
<ubottu> thankless: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<johnny_bravo> hi
<MonkeyDust> thankless  ask and wait
<thankless> apologies
<johnny_bravo> i would like to use setfacl to give a user permission on a dir same as the owner permission recursivly.
<johnny_bravo> i cant find any doc on this
<moods> Im having a weird issue in Ubuntu 12.10, when playing music in Banshee, Tomahawk or VLC, I sometimes get weird stutters/hitches, it happends maybe once every 5-10 minutes, but ive bene unable to figure out whats going on, it doesnt happend on my laptop running Ubuntu 12.10 aswell.
<johnny_bravo> could anyone point me in the right direction?
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586323/
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: but I can still hit it
<Kazzzbar> My sister got a new laptop with windows 7 starter on ( we dont judge) but cant seem to access her computer on the network, my computer picks up my other XP computer perfectly, we all on same workroup. Running 12.10
<compdoc> thankless, what is it youre having an issue with? might want to start there
<vovarik> друзья, у кого есть ключ для GuitarPro 6 под Ubuntu&
<ActionParsnip> moods: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<thankless> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old laptop through a PXE server (tftp) on Windows 7. I have followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot - the target laptop boots but returns no boot filename received
<ActionParsnip> Kazzzbar: have you shared a folder on the Win7 OS?
<moods> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a0c67de10ce1134f795104680757995403b2a410
<moods> thats my output
<erupter> hey gusy: I'm repartition to get a larger space for my ubuntu. I guess once I'm done copying data over with DD won't suffice, what else do I have to do?
<Kazzzbar> ActionParsnip: Yes, and also removed password protection
<vovarik> у кого есть ключ для GuitarPro 6 под Ubuntu?
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: I shouldn't be able to hit it
<ActionParsnip> moods: try:   echo "options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ouyes> Is there anyway to make my laptop works on dual boot? I installed windows7 and ubuntu, but the grub was installed in the usb hard drive, if I want to boot into ubuntu, I have to insert the usb drive and change the bios uefi settings.
<ActionParsnip> Kazzzbar: Win7 uses a weird authentication method, you will need to use passwords
<moods> oh right the powersave thing, read about that somewhere.
<moods> ill see if it works, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> moods: hope it helps
<mozzl3> hello.
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently installed ubuntu 12.10 64x on my sony laptop, but it frequently freezes.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: have you tested RAM from Memtest86+ in Grub?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: have you tried a non-compositing desktop, like XFCE?
<Kazzzbar> @ActionParsnip, Typical windows..alright, thanks, I will give it a go
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I am pretty new to linux
<mojtaba> could you please let me know what should I do step by step?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: hold SHIFT at boot, select memtest, let it run for 15 - 20 mins. If you see RED, the RAM is bad
<mojtaba> ok, thanks, I will do that and let you know the result
<mozzl3> hello,i
<Jeremy3D> just started ubuntu and had no toolbars after logging in. ran unity --reset and i've got toolbars but terminal is showing a lot of errors/WARNs
<jmknsd> every so often my laptop will turn itself on from sleep while it is in my bag
<jmknsd> is there a way to tell what is causing this?
<ddosantos> maybe you don't close it properly?
<jmknsd> I did
<jmknsd> and it was off
<ddosantos> off or sleep?
<jmknsd> sleep
<jmknsd> I came back and everything was as I left it.
<ddosantos> then it didn't wake¿
<jmknsd> It did
<Jeremy3D> this thing is still going showing errors, should i be concerned?????
<jmknsd> just while it was in my bag
<ddosantos> do you have something else in the bag? something that could touch de mouse or whatever? can you lock the laptop?
<jmknsd> It was latched shut
<jmknsd> no way to bump anything to turn it on from the outside
<ddosantos> really weird
<vinay_> 260972
<jmknsd> it happens every so often
<jmknsd> maybe every other month
<jkbbwr> seriously ufw isn't working
<MonkeyDust> jkbbwr  then take this other guy's advice and use iptables
<ehc> seems like smlnj https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/smlnj isn't available in 12.04. Would a earlier version work? Or should I just compile from src?
<ouyes_> I find a software in the ubuntu software center, and it is a deb package, I am wondering if it is possible I can download the source of that package?( the develop web is not reachable)
<MonkeyDust> ouyes_  try apt-get source [package]
<gandhijee_> i know ubuntu 10.10 is unsupported now, but are there any repo's that still maintain its base packages?
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: none at all
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip:
<jkbbwr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586374/
<jkbbwr> its still allowing traffic though
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> gandhijee_, see the "old-releases" part >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrade
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: i'd go for a clean install of Precise. Its supported til April 2017. If you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu
<moods> seems to have fixed it ActionParsnip  :) thanks alot.
<ActionParsnip> moods: yay!
<ActionParsnip> moods: I suggest you backup that file (or just the command), for reinstalls
<ouyes_> MonkeyDust, it is working thats
<ouyes_> MonkeyDust, I get the source
<gandhijee_> ActionParsnip: i can't i have some software that i need to build or someone, and their system is based on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: could ask in the ufw channel maybe
<gandhijee_> OerHeks: thanks!
<usr13> When EOL is reached, that version is unsupported and what unsupported means is that there are no more updates and no repos that maintain it's packages.
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: how do you mean 'based on 10.10' ?
<gandhijee_> ActionParsnip: umm, they took 10.10 and stripped it down to what they needed.
<MonkeyDust> gandhijee_  basically, eol means 'dead'
<usr13> !lts | gandhijee_
<ubottu> gandhijee_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<quidnunc> After running sudo my credentials are cached so that I don't have to enter a password for some amount of time afterwards. How do I clear that cache?
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: I see
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: sudo -k
<gandhijee_> MonkeyDust: chips are EOL's all the time, but that doesnt mean you cant buy them on the grey market after the are EOL'd
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<jkbbwr> what ufw channel?
<gandhijee_> EOL doesn't need to imply that the already existing software packages for it MUST disappear.
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: #ufw   maybe
<gandhijee_> it just means they will no long maintain and provide updates.
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: empty
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee_: it means no support and no packages
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr:  '#ufw-open' on IRC network 'euIRC'
<moods> hehe already saved it to a txt file on my dropbox ActionParsnip  =)
<ActionParsnip> moods: thats what I use mine for :)
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: totally emptry
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: im sick of ufw now
<doan> hey guys, I trying to play a native game in 4:3 and lower resolution than my native screen's resolution. I already fix my problem for set up another resolution in fullscreen than the native one. But now I cant fix the aspect ratio 4:3. I got a stretched image.
<doan> I looked into the GPU Scaling but I didn't find any useful tricks
<doan> Btw: Running nVidia proprietary driver 304.51 and Counter-Strike 1.6 beta from steam
<afreerunner> heya
<ActionParsnip> doan: loved the betas
<afreerunner> hello?
<ActionParsnip> afreerunner: howdy
<doan> ActionParsnip, what do u mean ? =)
<ActionParsnip> doan: from the early 2000s
<paoloumali> anyone here who is using vagrant?
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: this is pathetic
<jkbbwr> :(
<fidel> !anyone | paoloumali
<ubottu> paoloumali: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<doan> ActionParsnip, yeah it was just a useless precision
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: never used it, i use my router as a firewall
<afreerunner> turntable.fm
<afreerunner> :-)
<h00k> !support | afreerunner
<ubottu> afreerunner: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: I just need a bloody simple way to block all traffic except port 22 software based, while still allowing traffic to those ports from localhost
<jkbbwr> :(
<doan> There was a scaling option in the nvidia-settings but it's gone
<magma> hi, how can I restart the X ?
<magma> or kill the X
<magma> the shortcut ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work
<llutz> jkbbwr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-4-block-all-incoming-traffic-but-allow-ssh.html
<magma> with unity
<MonkeyDust> magma  stop lightdm ?
<Aknot> IS there irc network for art/music/politics/culture and so on
<jkbbwr> llutz: and I wanna configure on the fly
<qhartman> magma, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to go to a virtual terminal, login, and enter the command "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart"
<jkbbwr> llutz: without learning iptables
<magma> qhartman, ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> Aknot  type /msg alis list *culture* or replace culture with some other keyword
<magma> qhartman, if I enter the virtual terminal and then want to go back to X, what's the shortcut for that?
<MonkeyDust> Aknot  that is, with the asterisks
<Aknot> doesnt that show only channels in this network?
<Aknot> monkeydust
<qhartman> magma, ctrl-alt-F7
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: tried gufw ?
<jkbbwr> ActionParsnip: its a server, no x
<MonkeyDust> Aknot  correct
<magma> qhartman, amazing, how did you know that?
<usr13> magma: if you are in tty6, just Alt-Right-Arrow
<MonkeyDust> Aknot  well, if the channel has double #, it's outside freenode
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: ahhhh
<afreerunner> all america?
<ActionParsnip> jkbbwr: could try in #ubuntu-server
<qhartman> magma, been doing this since 1994
<usr13> magma: I don't skip down to tty1, I always just go next door to tty6.
<qhartman> or so
<wine> hello
<ActionParsnip> afreerunner: UK here
<afreerunner> lol
<qhartman> usr13, but the longer walk will do his legs some good.
<wine> India here!
<magma> qhartman, what distro did you use back then?
<Aknot> monkeydust is there a way to search for channels across ALL networks?
<usr13> qhartman: and he may not be as lazy as I am.
<afreerunner> cool
<atlef> norway
<NewbieBodhi> does anyone know which version of the game, the package warzone2100 is?
<jkbbwr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586439/
<llutz> !info warzone2100 | NewbieBodhi
<ubottu> NewbieBodhi: warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1~rc2-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1512 kB, installed size 3620 kB
<ddosantos> I am still having some issues when mounting my external drive :-s
<atlef> !warzone2100
<usr13> magma: tty1-6 are console systems that you can use (on most all Linux systems).
<ddosantos> I have my path /media/drive with permissions 777 and owned by root
<atlef> !warzone
<ddosantos> then mount the device
<atlef> hmm
<ddosantos> the path becomes owned by my user
<MonkeyDust> Aknot  guess that would take centuries
<ddosantos> and permissions change
<magma> usr13, what's a console system?
<ddosantos> so I can't share it by samba
<ActionParsnip> ddosantos: what file system are you mounting?
<ddosantos> ntfs
<ddosantos> an Iomega device
<usr13> magma: It's a mode not necessarily a system.
<ActionParsnip> ddosantos: thought so, sharing ntfs with samba is painful
<magma> ok
<ActionParsnip> ddosantos: you need to set the permissions on the mount so that everyone has full access, you cannoy chmod / chown ntfs
<usr13> magma: tty1-6 are console terminals.  tty7 is for the GUI and tty8 and above are not used, (on most linux systems, not all).
<ddosantos> yeah but I thought I could chmod /media/drive before mounting
<magma> I see
<magma> thanks
<ddosantos> didn't expect it would loose the permissions AFTER mount
<ActionParsnip> ddosantos: its set at mount time. I suggest you add an entry in /etc/fstab so it mounts correctly
<ddosantos> yes, I did
<zykotick9> qhartman: just side note - while it is ctrl+alt+fX from Xorg, once in a virtual console you only require alt+FX to switch (or alt+arrow key)
<ddosantos> UUID="D27431CF7431B6D7" /media/drive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.UTF-8 0 1
<ddosantos> it does mount when typing mount /media/drive
<ddosantos> but permissions become drwx------
<ddosantos> they are drwxrwxrwx when umounted
<llutz> ddosantos: you use mount-options like uid/gid/umask, not chown/chmod on non-unix-filesystems like ntfs
<ddosantos> llutz can you explain a little more?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is completed with no error
<mojtaba> What could be the next step?
<banlieue> hi everyone, anybody play counter strike beta with intel vga?
<llutz> !ntfs | ddosantos
<ubottu> ddosantos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<banlieue> i cant disable vsync
<mojtaba> I have installed ubuntu 12.10 64x on my laptop (sony), and it freezes frequently, I have also run the mem test on it, and there was no problem.
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<anon> Hello
<anon> I've installed centos, then ubuntu 12.04 but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize the centos installation.. Anything I can do to make them work ? I tried grub-update but it doesn't work.
<usr13> banlieue: What is vsync?
<banlieue> i cant explain usr13, google it :p
<banlieue> i have little english
<banlieue> :p
<MonkeyDust> !find vsync
<ubottu> File vsync found in allegro4-doc, gnote, libopenafs-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, openafs-fileserver, openafs-modules-dkms, python-libavg, smc-data
<zykotick9> anon: was that a typo?  the command is "update-grub"
<mojtaba> 12:30:20 PM - mojtaba: I have installed ubuntu 12.10 64x on my laptop (sony), and it freezes frequently, I have also run the mem test on it, and there was no problem.
<mojtaba> 12:30:29 PM - mojtaba: Do you know what should I do?
<ddosantos> but I already used ntfs-3G in the fstab line
<anon> zykotick9, Yes, it was..
<GregorMendy> Currently running 12.10 and after some system upgrades and a restart I've lost my wireless connection. I'm using Wicd as the manager and it says no networks found....
<GregorMendy> Any help would be awesome :)
<llutz> ddosantos: but you are missing the mount-options (uid, gid, umask) to give user access to the fs
<mojtaba> ubuntu = freeze | sony laptop
<mojtaba> any help?
<meddie> hello is there any way to upgrade qt to >4.7 on lucid?
<ddosantos> llutz: you mean when using the mount command, right?
<llutz> ddosantos: i mean your fstab-entry
<usr13> banlieue: What problem are you trying to solve?
<ddosantos> llutz: I thought the syntax was correct
<meddie> anyone managed to install qt4.7 and above on a lucid installation ?
<maymann> How do I create a bootable (bios+WindowsXP/7) persistent (changes are reverted on reboot) linux usb-stick with openconnect, tightvnc and rdesktop clients ?
<banlieue> vsync settings should be disable in fps games
<pztrick> GregorMendy: i do recall a network manager upgrade breaking my 12.04 system six months ago (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2001421)
<meddie> maymann unetbootin
<maymann> non-persistent that is
<banlieue> i must disable it
<pztrick> maybe it is also in 12.10 and had been backported to 12.04?
<mojtaba> I have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my sony laptop, but it freezes frequently.
<mojtaba> do you know what should I do?
<anon> zykotick9, Any ideas ?
<banlieue> vsync should be disable in fps games, i must disable it usr13
<mojtaba> please help
<maymann> meddie thanks
<zykotick9> anon: no sorry, good luck.
<meddie> maymann you're welcome baby
<maymann> meddie :)
<mojtaba> hello
<mojtaba> ubuntu 12.10 freezes frequently on sony laptop
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<anon> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> ddosantos:it is, but you are missing the mount-options (uid, gid, umask) to give user access to the fs. try "UUID="D27431CF7431B6D7" /media/drive ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.UTF-8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 1"
<recon_lap> mojtaba: have a look in you logs and see if there are any error messages. /var/log
<mojtaba> recon_lap: ok thank you, I will take a look
<MichaelT1> I have Ubuntiu 10.04 and 12.04.  In File Browser, how do i add my own shortcuts to the left most window which shows PLACES, TREE, etc.?
<recon_lap> mojtaba: and is it a hard lock, you can check by using the CAPS LOCK key, if the CAP light on your keyboard does not change then it's a hard lockup.
<ry|an> !autism
<ry|an> ok
<mojtaba> recon_lap: there are lots of files in that directory
<mojtaba> My keyboard does not have light!
<ddosantos> llutz: uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 does this give permissions to everyone?
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Which one should I check?
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Actually I am pretty new to linux era
<ddosantos> rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 that is what I saw in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<recon_lap> mojtaba: think the end of /var/log/dmesg
<llutz> ddosantos: read "man mount", no it doesn't. it gives rwx to uid/gid=1000, and rx to others
<mojtaba> recon_lap: let me see
<marscher> hi
<mojtaba> recon_lap: There is 5 dmesg file
<marscher> i want to downgrade a package (libdrm2) to a specific version, but this will produce broken dependancies
<marscher> how can i temporarly ignore this?
<recon_lap> mojtaba: and is there a trigger for the crashes? a program you use a lot?
<MichaelT1> I have Ubuntiu 10.04 and 12.04.  In File Browser, how do i add my own shortcuts to the left most window which shows PLACES, TREE, etc.?
<mojtaba> dmesg, dmesg.0, dmesg.1.gz
<mojtaba> to 4
<MichaelT1> Not sure who to ask in this HUGE room!
<vasilakisfil> how can I install (from cli) all packets that their name start with the same prefix, like packet0.10-
<vasilakisfil> ?
<bipul> Is there anyway to Connect vboxnet0 and eth0, in order to communicate with each other.
<mojtaba> recon_lap: I just close the lid and then, it is freezed
<marscher> apt-get install -f libdrm=version does not work
<meddie> marscher, man i don't think it can be ignored
<MonkeyDust> MichaelT1  ctrl D or Bookmarks > add bookmark
<banlieue> hi everyone, anybody play counter strike beta with intel vga? i cant disable vsync..
<vasilakisfil> when I hit sudo apt-get install packet0.10- it actually removes a bunge of packets..
<mojtaba> recon_lap: I have set it to do nothing when the lid is closed
<MichaelT1> Thanks!  How simple can you get!
<marscher> pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<recon_lap> mojtaba: and that triggers the crash every time? if so , you probably need to check you bios for power saving setting on lid closing
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Could the problem be with the graphic card?
<marscher> but i dont have any holded packages
<mojtaba> recon_lap: would you please let me know from where I can do that?
<krux> so i am setting an ad-hoc with ubuntu 12.04 but i can connect 2 client pcs to it when i don't set a password.. for some odd reason the 2 clients are windows pcs keep saying wrong password.. anybody got any idea ?..
 * v4creations first time to ubuntu-in
<recon_lap> mojtaba: hard to know, but i'm thinking you got a power management issue. what the make and model of the computer
<mojtaba> recon_lap: It is vpccw21fd
<ddosantos> llutz: I edited fstab and mounted again but it changed again, drwx------, and owned by my user
<ddosantos> I am giving it a reboot
<meddie> mojtaba perhaps you have an amd processor and installed i386
<mojtaba> meddie: how can I check that to be sure?
<nIcestAdie> WOOOOO NICEST!
<mojtaba> I think it is intel I3
<meddie> what is your processor model mojtaba
<meddie> ohh
<ddosantos> thank you all, I'll be back after rebooting
<meddie> i have that kind of problem before with old spec laptop
<mojtaba> meddie: Is there any command which shows the model of the processor
<MichaelT1> Is there a way to CTRL-C from a bash script and run a command before exiting the script?
<compdoc> whats wrong w2ith AMD processors
<kiki67100> Hello
<banlieue> (19:46:17) banlieue: hi everyone, anybody play counter strike beta with intel vga? i cant disable vsync..
<llutz> mojtaba: grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<OerHeks> MichaelT1, lscpu
<mojtaba> llutz: thanks, let me see
<recon_lap> mojtaba: could you laptop be over heating?
<kiki67100> I would to like to parse many email, into severals file +800 000 html files
<OerHeks> sorry MichaelT1 , was for mojtaba > lscpu
<kiki67100> I would like to extract all emails
<kiki67100> I use it
<kiki67100> J'utilise ceci find . -print | cat | grep --mmap @ >> email_a_nettoyer.txt
<meddie> mojtaba perhaps you should install lubuntu or any lightweight DE
<mojtaba> recon_lap: It is Intel Core I3
<mojtaba> 2.13 GHz
<kiki67100> I use it find . -print | cat | grep --mmap @ >> email_a_nettoyer.txt
<kiki67100> it the faster way ?
<mojtaba> meddie: It was working with no problem on windows 7.
<meddie> hmmmm
<mojtaba> but I want to be free. :)
<meddie> lol
<MichaelT1> Is there a way to CTRL-C from a bash script and run a command before exiting the script?
<krux> anybody ?.. ad-hoc set up without a password works fine 2 clients conneck OK.. if i set up with password they just fail at password prompt on clients.. ??..
<recon_lap> mojtaba: can you describe how you computer crashes? is there any pattern, does it boot ok, how long before it crashes, does it crash faster after the first time?
<jrib> MichaelT1: what do you actually want to accomplish?  Be specific
<MonkeyDust> MichaelT1  better ask in #bash, i guess
<recon_lap> mojtaba: and when it crashes, do you get a black screen of does the screen freeze
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Actually I have just installed ubuntu 1 day ago and when I close the lid, or do not use it for long time, it just freezes. I can move mouse around, but nothing else
<skp1> can someone help me? my ubuntu 12.10 installation froze and i used alt ctrl prt scrn b to reboot and now when i login my mouse pointer wont move
<mojtaba> recon_lap: No, I do not get a black screen. Just nothing works.
<nuf0xx> skpl, that happened to me this morning. mouse only works with a usb
<MichaelT1> jrib: I have a script that end in an endless loop.  I want "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server stop" called upon exit.
<recon_lap> mojtaba: ok, sound like your screen is not restarting after sleep
<MichaelT1> I'll try #bash too
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Could the problem be with the graphic card?
<jrib> MichaelT1: you can trap sigint
<ddosantos> llutz: thanks for your help
<recon_lap> mojtaba: hang on, you can see the mouse on a blank screen ?
<ddosantos> llutz: now it can be shared
<ddosantos> llutz: at least when the device is on when booting
<ddosantos> I have to try with the device off
<MichaelT1> jrib: I will look into that, thanks.
<jrib> MichaelT1: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/SignalTrap
<llutz> ddosantos: how do you mount the device manually?
<mojtaba> recon_lap: There is no black screen. I can see my background, and move mouse around. But nothing else does work. even when I use Alt+Tab it does not work.
<bipul> i have vboxnet0 :192.168.56.1 which is mine host only adaptor, and i want to connect that to my etho . is it possible. ?
<ddosantos> sudo mount, typically
<llutz> ddosantos: "sudo mount /media/drive"  should do, even if the drive wasn't there at boottime
<MichaelT1> Here is the answer: http://hacktux.com/bash/control/c
<recon_lap> mojtaba: that sounds more like a window manager bug
<ddosantos> but the line in fstab is set to auto, so I think the system tries to mount it at boot
<ddosantos> llutz: yes, thanks again, I will try it
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Then, what should I do? I have run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade, and my machine is updated
<recon_lap> mojtaba: next time it gets stuck try use ctrl-alt-f6 to open a tty console
<mojtaba> recon_lap: last time it freezed, I tried to use ctrl-alt-del, but I did not work and I turn it down by holding the power key. :(
<usr13> mojtaba: Ctrl-Alt-Del only works in tty1-6
<millennia> mojtaba | are you using unity?
<mojtaba> millennia: yes
<skp1> can someone help me? my mouse wont move.
<recon_lap> mojtaba: you issue sound a lot like this one http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33980/mouse-clicks-stop-working-after-random-time-using-awesome-wm-gnome
<mojtaba> usr13: I have used Ctrl-Alt-Del in tty-7 before, and it asked to logout.
<usr13> mojtaba: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should stop or restart the X-server (when you're in the GUI, tty7).
<quinn_> So my computer keeps telling me I have "incomplete language support"
<usr13> mojtaba: Correct, but if it's frozen do you expect it to do anything?
<mojtaba> usr13: I will try to use it the next time it crushes
<mojtaba> usr13: actually not.
<banlieue> (19:46:17) banlieue: hi everyone, anybody play counter strike beta with intel vga? i cant disable vsync..
<naresh_> hello any one free
<mojtaba> recon_lap: when It get stuck in GUI, then what should I do in tty6, if I could log in there?
<quinn_> Will we ever get decent AMD APU support in Ubuntu?
<usr13> mojtaba: If the system is totally locked up you'll get no response from keyboard or mouse at all.  In that case you may or may not be able to login via ssh from another PC on your LAN, in which case you can give command to shutdown or reboot.
<millennia> mojtaba | would you say this is a problem of the mouse clicks no longer being detected?
<kaneda^> is there an easy way to compile DLLs on ubuntu or *nix in general?
<naresh_> when i install graphic card
<usr13> mojtaba: If the system is totally locked up, it is more than likely bad RAM. In which chase I recommend memtest
<naresh_> my screen defers in its size
<recon_lap> mojtaba: first step to working out whats wrong, but I'm using a different window manager to gnome/unity, so cant really help much more. having a look to see if i can find a bug report
<mojtaba> millennia: mouse just move around, it does not click
<mojtaba> usr13: I have run it and it was green
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Thanks a million
<millennia> mojtaba | a moving mouse means it is not a system lockup from bad ram
<usr13> mojtaba: How much RAM do you have?
<mojtaba> usr13: 4G
<mojtaba> millennia: I think so
<millennia> mojtaba | can you try a different mouse?
<usr13> mojtaba: Is your install 32bit or 64bit?
<mojtaba> millennia: what do you mean?
<mojtaba> usr13: 64
<millennia> mojtaba | do you have the ability to plugin a different mouse to use?
<usr13> mojtaba: When the mouse won't click on anything, is the keyboard still working ok?
<mojtaba> millennia: The mouse is running well under other OSs and machines.
<mojtaba> usr13: no
<millennia> mojtaba | that may well be, but plugging in a different mouse would help you narrow down the problem
<mojtaba> The keyboard is not working also, I guess. because I tried to use alt-tab, alt-ctrl-del, and no one worked.
<millennia> mojtaba | is your keyboard usb?
<usr13> mojtaba: Are your mouse and keyboard ps2 or usb?
<recon_lap> mojtaba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1077805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1077805 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "left click stops working after a while" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<usr13> mojtaba:   Does that look like your issue?    ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<mojtaba> millennia: I will check that the next time. but if we suppose the problem is not with the mouse, what would be the next step?
<mojtaba> millennia: no, it is on the laptop
<mojtaba> usr13: no, both are for the laptop
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Thanks, I will check it now
<millennia> mojtaba | on some newer laptops, the keyboards are usb devices
<Lae_> Hi, I'm looking for a hand with getting a stable network connection between two ubuntu boxes, and some windows machines (vista and 7).  The problem I am having is network stability, I seem to be having trouble communicating between the linux system and the vista system if I have file shared recently between the windows 7 system and the vista system.  A restart of the vista system and then the linux system after fixes this problem.
<mojtaba> usr13: I must check that. :-P
<skp1> can someone help me? i rebooted my frozen ubuntu installation using alt ctrl prt scrn b and now my mouse wont respond
<skp1> my internet connection is broken, too
<millennia> mojtaba | maybe you have a usb drive problem?
<millennia> mojtaba | maybe you have a usb driver problem?
<mojtaba> millennia: mine is attached to the laptop.
<macswell> I have a laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 x64 installed that kernel panics whenever the ac-power(mains) is unplugged. It panics 1-2 seconds after being unplugged. Can anyone help?
<millennia> mojtaba | that doesn't mean it's not usb
<mojtaba> millennia: How can I check that?
<usr13> skp1: If the install did not complete, you're probably going to need to start over.
<millennia> mojtaba | see if your keyboard or mouse show up in "lsusb"
<millennia> mojtaba | if you have no use at all in ubuntu, see if windows says it's a usb kb+mouse
<usr13> mojtaba: The USB plugs are rectangular (wide, flat), PS2 is round.
<mojtaba> millennia: How can I check it?
<millennia> mojtaba | in windows you can check from device manager
<skp1_> usr13: it's not a new install, i've been using this for a few days now. i set 'random effects for all events' in compiz and it froze so i pressed alt ctrl prt scrn b to reboot now when it logs in i cant use the mouse
<skp1_> usr13: i know the mouse works cuz i've used it with a live cd and a usb drive with 12.10 on it
<escott> i have a friend who needs to use the NVIDIA drivers but not the apt packaged ones. For some reason Xorg is trying to use the 310.32 but the kernel is loading the old modules
<usr13> skp1_: What is "alt ctrl prt scrn b"?
<recon_lap> mojtaba: this seem like the same bug, but a older report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/41301
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 41301 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Mouse clicks stop working sporadically" [Medium,Confirmed]
<millennia> mojtaba | windows might be the only way to check if your ubuntu is not responding
<skp1_> usr13: i read on the net that it is a safe way to reboot your computer if the os hangs
<escott> !reisub | usr13 skp1_
<ubottu> usr13 skp1_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<usr13> skp1_: Ok.  I'll take your word for it.
<mojtaba> millennia: let me see
<usr13> escott: Tnx
<skp1_> escott: oh, ok
<usr13> skp1_: What kind of mouse is it?
<usr13> skp1_: PS2 or USB ?
<skp1_> usb
<usr13> skp1_: Try un-plugging and plugging in again.
<skp1_> usr13: i did
<mojtaba> millennia: It is not in the list
<usr13> skp1_: Are you sure the mouse is ok?  (Not broken?)
<skp1_> usr13: also unity loads very slowly and my internet connection wont work
<skp1_> usr13: yes, i was just using it
<millennia> mojtaba | that's strange, windows device manager always lists my keyboard and mouse as devices
<mojtaba> usr13: I knew that, but the question is about the integrated ones.
<skp1_> usr13: i booted a usb drive and it worked
<usr13> mojtaba: Oh, ok.
<mojtaba> millennia: how can I do that?
<usr13> mojtaba: Did you look at that bug report?
<mojtaba> millennia: let me see
<skp1_> usr13: i just booted into an older kernel and the mouse and internet work fine. what should i do?
<usr13> skp1_: Do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file?
<skp1_> usr13: no
<usr13> skp1_: How new is the newest kernel?  (How long ago did it get installed?
<mojtaba> usr13: There were many information, I could not understand it
<skp1_> usr13: this install is only a few days old, but the trouble seemed to start when i was messing with the animations in compiz.
<mojtaba> millennia: How can I find device manager?
<macswell> I have a laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 x64 installed that kernel panics whenever the ac-power(mains) is unplugged. It panics 1-2 seconds after being unplugged. Can anyone help?
<usr13> skp1_: ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image*list  #And tell us that last date.
<usr13> and version
<recon_lap> mojtaba: to summarize, seems like you affected by a unity bug, the bug is reported but no solution has been found yet. options from here are extreme.
<Cortez> hey guys, i need some help with ufw. You see when i do a ufw status i get 5 ports allowed, but when i do a nmap -sS 127.0.0.1 i only get 2 open ports?
<millennia> mojtaba | depending on your version of windows, it should be a part of your system settings applet
<skp1_> usr13: jan 29
<escott> zykotick9, can't remember if you have much experience with nvidia
<usr13> skp1_: I'd say, just use the previous kernel for now.
<mojtaba> millennia: I can not find it in the system setttings
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Then what should I do?
<JuJuBee> I want to migrate users from one server to another.  I want to make sure that the UID's are the same and that their respecitve GID's are the same for the group that matches their username.  Can I create the groups first then users? or is there a better way?
<skp1_> usr13: is there no command i can use to reset compiz?
<millennia> mojtaba | I'm sorry then, I'm pretty lost in windows, I stopped using windows around vista
<usr13> skp1_: It quit working after reboot and so there is something wrong with the compiz settings on this new kernel, so, I'd just use the previous one for not.
<mojtaba> millennia: I am not using windows.
<usr13> skp1_: You could go back into compiz settings and change it back to what it was before.
<mojtaba> millennia: I just installed ubuntu yesterday on windows 7
<skp1_> usr13: i already did
<usr13> skp1_: Then just use the previous kernel for now.
<usr13> at least until the next kernel update
<millennia> mojtaba | Oh I thought you were. But if you are not using windows, I can't think of any way to check whether your kb and mouse are usb, given that your ubuntu is locked up and unresponsive
<recon_lap> millennia: his ubuntu is not locked up, he is losing mouse click events.
<millennia> recom_lap | oh. I thought he said his keyboard was locked up too (?)
<zykotick9> escott: while i have used nvidia drivers extensivly, i have never used non-repo versions - since... i can't remember when...
<millennia> recon_lap | oh. I thought he said his keyboard was locked up too (?)
<mojtaba> millennia: I just tried alt-tab and alt-ctrl-del and did not work, then I just restart it by holding power button
<Axljackass> #batangas
<LiquidDemocracy> Anybody knows how to kill truecrypt via shell?
<macswell_> My Ubuntu 12.04 x64 laptop kernel panics 1-2 seconds after unplugging ac-power(mains). Any idea how to fix this?
<LiquidDemocracy> When I start truecrypt it says that it was already running. However, I can not find a process.
<recon_lap> mojtaba how long have you been using ubuntu?
<mojtaba> recon_lap: I have just installed ubuntu on my sony laptop yesterday
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to linux
<recon_lap> mojtaba: had are you set on ubuntu/unity or would you consider xubuntu ?
<Axljackass> anyone from singapore
<quillo123> do you know the asterisk IRC channel ?
<mojtaba> recon_lap: I have no idea about that
<escott> zykotick9, ok. a friend of mine who was doing some CUDA work wanted to update the CUDA stack and tried to go non-repo... X was loading the newest driver but the kernel kept probing the old module and i couldn't figure out from where
<Axljackass> *singapore
<escott> zykotick9, i think he is just going to reinstall (this is what happens when people do things without asking first :))
<zykotick9> escott: in cases like that, i'd suggest removing all the old nvidia stuff, and simply reinstall the new... but that is just a very "gerneral" type suggestion.  sorry, don't have any specific suggestions...
<kevinmthomas> hi everyone.  I have ubuntu server installed and a wireless printer set up on a local 192 port.  I installed cups how do I set it up to print correctly?
<escott> zykotick9, no problem... thats pretty all i can think to do myself
<recon_lap> mojtaba: as it stands I think you stuck with the bug, so i'd suggest xubuntu, it uses a different window manager(xfce) and a good chance that it will not have the same bug. it's got a old fashioned GUI though.
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Can I add xfce to my machine from the unity?
<kevinmthomas> anyone?
<recon_lap> mojtaba: you only installed a day, I'd recommend a clean install, should only take about 45 min
<zykotick9> kevinmthomas: try cup's web interface, on port 631
<kevinmthomas> how might i set up cups web interface?
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Actually It is my brother's laptop and he synced all of his files.
<zykotick9> kevinmthomas: if cups is installed, should be running.
<kevinmthomas> yes it is runnning
<kevinmthomas> ok so do i type
<kevinmthomas> lp -d 192.x.x.x:163 filename
<zykotick9> kevinmthomas: 631
<vevais> Hi
<zykotick9> kevinmthomas: NO, use a web browser to go to that address/port
<s4ltfuzz> hi im here to find out how to install lilo on lubuntoo
<kevinmthomas> oh i have only ubuntu server set up just console
<zykotick9> kevinmthomas: a) try from another computer on your network b) use a text browser, i'd suggest elinks
<kevinmthomas> ok
<kevinmthomas> got it now on chrome
<arussel``> I have a script in /etc/init.d and all the link in /etc/rc* created by update-rc.d, but last reboot, my service wasn't started. In which log file can i have a look ?
<away> mojtaba, http://askubuntu.com/questions/223536/how-can-i-install-xfce-along-side-unity
<kevinmthomas> ok i have the webpage loaded on anotehr comptuer
<kevinmthomas> and a terminal fired up in ubunto
<recon_lap> mojtaba: it's up to you, but thats what i'd do :)
<mojtaba> away: Thanks
<mojtaba> recon_lap: Will it freezes, if I log in to the xfce instead of unity?
<usr13> mojtaba: Try it and see.
<recon_lap> mojtaba: sorry, cant guarantee that.
<kevinmthomas> i see a network path addrss
<recon_lap> mojtaba: maybe you should create a live usb and try it out. see what you think
<kevinmthomas> so how do i print in ubuntu?
<Alaskanhawg> is it ok to run unbuntu on a VM
<bekks> Alaskanhawg: Sure.
<Alaskanhawg> I want to learn what all the hype is behind linux anywhere you recommend i start
<kevinmthomas> cups seems to be running and I have an IPP network path 192.168.1.50:631 however how do I actually print in ubuntu?
<arussel``> where are the log created when starting a service in /etc/init.d ?
<MonkeyDust> Alaskanhawg  better start with a live cd or usb, it's faster than an virtual machine
<kevinmthomas> anyone
<kevinmthomas> ?
<Alaskanhawg> ok i kinda dont have that resource available where im at
<Alaskanhawg> only thing i have is internet
<Alaskanhawg> currently deployed
<kevinmthomas> any ideas?  I have an IPP network path however when i try to lp -d filename
<rekha> anybody know how to use the scanning function of a brother dcp-8040 on linux? i wanna scan something to pdf
<kevinmthomas> printer or clas does nto exist
<kevinmthomas> lp -d?
<evanderv> hello
<kevinmthomas> i have teh listen set up in the conf file as well
<fas> When logging in by ssh I don't get my omzsh shell until I do 'su user' after I already logged in as that user. Why is this?
<tab1293> I'm trying to share files from my ubuntu server to windows using samba. I want to setup this share using a vpn. I have already set up a tun device on my server but I am not sure how to use this to set up the actual vpn. I want to be able to connect to this vpn from windows built in vpn client. how can i do this?
<kevinmthomas> still not printing
<kevinmthomas> printer or class does not exist
<millennia> rekha | you would first scan it from xsane, I think
<rekha> millennia yep, just looked at that and simple-scan (running xubuntu here) doesn't detect it as a scanner. checking out the driver from brothersoft
<prodnix> Anyone know of a good channel to ask for help on linux storage?
<auronandace> prodnix: try ##linux
<prodnix> cba to register :S
<millennia> prodnix | are you using ubuntu?
<prodnix> auronandace: thank you
<prodnix> millennia: debian
<prodnix> millennia: wheezy
<millennia> prodnix | they'd be good people to ask. knowledgable
<millennia> prodnix | or ,,, what's the question?
<prodnix> Im messing around with bcache for a few days now, I have 2 500G backing disks but I get terrible write performance after about 2 mins of transfer
<lagreca> Hi! Pepperflash's Chrome Stable is showing colored artifacts when playing youtube videos. Can it be solved? Thanks. PS: UBUNTU 12.04.1
<lagreca> The same doesn't happen in unity 2d.
<millennia> prodnix | I don't know about bcache.
<banlieue> banlieue: hi everyone, anybody play counter strike beta with intel vga? i cant disable vsync..
<MonkeyDust> banlieue  is that a game in wine?
<escott> prodnix, terrible meaning worse than the spinning disks?
<banlieue> nope Monkey
<banlieue> nope MonkeyDust
<prodnix> banlieue: Screw wine use xen instead, much faster
<y2j> is there are hardware channel for computers?
<y2j> a*
<banlieue> prodnix: are u heard steam release counter strike beta for linux?
<y2j> having problems installing amd firepro w8000
<MonkeyDust> y2j  ##harware
<prodnix> banlieue: now way!!! I musta missed that
<MonkeyDust> y2j  ##hardware
<y2j> monkeydust: cheers
<prodnix> banlieue: problem is Im not a fan of ubuntu for my primary desktop
<banlieue> np bro
<prodnix> banlieue: laptop and other devices but not my main rig :)
<usr13> banlieue: http://pressf1.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-42971.html
<cruejones> does upstart have a simple way to disable a startup script - similar to chkconfig off on rhel/suse?
<Zenmasta> i searched for something using grep and when it finished all I see is the results and a colon : but I cant get back to command promp, control c or control x doesnt quit
<zykotick9> cruejones: no, it's manual at this point.
<usr13> prodnix: What are you a fan of?
<jrib> Zenmasta: what command did you issue?
<MonkeyDust> Zenmasta  try exit or quit
<MonkeyDust> Zenmasta  or q
<prodnix> banlieue: this is how i played my games http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_g7ZBMWoLk
<cruejones> zykotick9: thanks, afraid of that from what I found while googling
<Zenmasta> MonkeyDust thanks, q worked :)
<kostkon> !ot | prodnix
<ubottu> prodnix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<macswell> My laptop running ubuntu 12.04 x64 kernel panics 1-2 seconds after unplugging ac-power(mains). How can I fix this?
<prodnix> kostkon: my bad.
<johny-b-goode> hello folks. I plug in a netgear usb wifi stick into an ubuntu machine. what needs to happen for it to recognize it? Do I need to search which packages needs to be installed?
<Narel> Hi
<banlieue> usr13: i said i have an intel vga
<banlieue> its not my request i guess
<Narel> I've a problem with gnash vaapi build
<johny-b-goode> this is a Live USB image
<usr13> banlieue: Okeydokey
<Narel> can't compile with this error: http://pastebin.com/i8w813sp
<usr13> Narel: sudo apt-get install gnash  ?
<zykotick9> johny-b-goode: try to find the actual chipset name (netgear means nothing).  lsusb show it?
<Narel> no I don't want, beacause there is no vaapi support in Ubuntu gnash package
<Narel> and I want hardware accel
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: lsusb shows NetGear, Inc. MA111(v1) 802.11b Wireless [Intersil Prism 3.0]
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: iwconfig shows wlan0 and wlan1 (this is netgear). however networkmanager say wireless disabled
<zykotick9> johny-b-goode: verify that firmware is being loaded for that device, try "dmesg | grep -i firmware" and see if you see any "missing" messages
<zykotick9> johny-b-goode: that's a good sign i think.
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: that shows - prism2_usb: Firmware not available, but not essential.
<zykotick9> johny-b-goode: that "might" be a good sign?
<macswell> My laptop running ubuntu 12.04 x64 kernel panics 1-2 seconds after unplugging ac-power(mains). How can I fix this?
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: lol, the itnernal wifi is hosed I think. External usb stick is also nto working. lol kinda hard to get stuff on there.
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: right-click on network-manager shows "Enable Wireless" line disabled.
<zykotick9> johny-b-goode: sorry, i've no personal experience with Prism wireless.  and i'm no longer current with Network-Manager procedures.  so i don't think i can help further.  best of luck.
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: thanks for looking. :)
<johny-b-goode> anybody else have any ideas on how to get a wifi adapter going? network-manager shows "Enable Wireless" is disabled. iwconifg shows a wlan1.
<IOmegaZ> hi
<zykotick9> johny-b-goode: you might want to checkout rfkill (it's not something i've personally had to use before)
<IOmegaZ> when i try to install ubantu
<johny-b-goode> zykotick9: thanks.
<IOmegaZ> i get ubantu installer an error occured list index out of range
<kevinmthomas> I was able to telnet into my printer however it stil wont print
<kevinmthomas> when i type lp or lpr
<kevinmthomas> i have cups installed as well
<intrinsic> hi there, i have laptop acer emachines e-644g  with ubuntu 12.10 and it dosn't work on  full hd, had windows installed before and it work, help, plz
<kevinmthomas> any ideas?
<kevinmthomas> i type lp -d filename
<macswell> My laptop running ubuntu 12.04 x64 kernel panics 1-2 seconds after unplugging ac-power(mains). How can I fix this?
<ege_> Hi
<nitish> hello
<ege_> :-)
<nitish> ;-)
<nitish> Hey I need a help
<ege_> :-)
<ege_> ok
<nitish> how to recompile a kernel
<ege_> Recompile?
<ege_> mhm
<ThinkT510> !kernel | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<krywk> I'm having a problem with my joystick.
<krywk> I calibrated it but whenever I play a game, the view stays looking up and rotating.
<krywk> What do I do?
<nitish> Ya I have seen that page but it is little confusing
<nitish> I will let you what problem I am facing tomorrow
<nitish> good night..:)
<ege_> Who have ubuntu for androids
<ege_> ?
<Pici> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<ege_> omg
<ege_> obottu
<NetFlamBot> mean that
<ege_> ubottu
<krywk> Anyone?
<krywk> :T
<ege_> :-)
<ege_> Hello!
<ege_> What a problem?
<zykotick9> krywk: a) what did you use to calibrate it?  b) is there constant input coming from the joystick? (this would be a problem) to test, in a terminal "cat /dev/input/js0" is there characters output rolling across the screen constantly?  there should only be character output when you press button or move stick.  close the terminal to quit, it will most likely corrupt that terminal.
<ege_> Say somethink
<intrinsic> sorry, forgot to say hello
<intrinsic> hi
<krywk> zykotick9, a) jscalibrator b) No constant output, just adding characters when pressing buttons or moving axes.
<ege_> hello
<krywk> Oh.
<krywk> I didn't press on 'Calibrate' on jscalibrator.
<krywk> :facepalm:
<shomon> hi, since a recent update, ubuntu has been going very slowly
<shomon> do you know how I can diagnose this?
<DuncanNZ> just an apt-get upgrade?
<shomon> just the update manager
<DuncanNZ> k
<shomon> i think it's the latest version but not sure how to find out
<DuncanNZ> not sure why that would happen
<DuncanNZ> you could type in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DuncanNZ> to check everything happened properly
<krywk> zykotick9, well, no, it's still the same.
<shomon> okay thanks DuncanNZ
<zykotick9> krywk: if that cat test isn't showing output, i can't explain what you are experiencing in game.  sorry, i don't have any other suggestions - best of luck.
<krywk> zykotick9, I mean, it could also be WINE's problem. Sorry if using WINE was an important detail
<krywk> :T
<ege_> NetFlamBot?
<NetFlamBot> ege_: would was
<shomon> DuncanNZ: it's a tiny laptop though
<arussel> I see from the log that the my script in /etc/init.d was run. What is the difference between doing 'sudo /etc/init.d/foo' and when the script run at boot time ?
<DuncanNZ> ok
<shomon> maybe ubuntu's recent changes make it too slow on this computer.. but from one day to the next..
<NetFlamBot> maybe ubuntu's recent changes make it too slow on this computer.. but from one day to the next..
<Pici> NetFlamBot: what?
<NetFlamBot> Pici: cat problem.
<DuncanNZ> yea seems odd
<DuncanNZ> so did you run the command?
<zykotick9> krywk: i wouldn't think so, but not sure.  i'm not much of a wine person anymore (beverage or software ;)
<IOmegaZ> hi
<krywk> Haha. Well, if it's of any help, I'm trying to play 'DmC: Devil May Cry' with joystick.
<krywk> I'll go ask in WINE.
<IOmegaZ> when i try to install from ubuntu installer i get
<shomon> DuncanNZ: yes
<intrinsic> hi ege_  , i have laptop acer emachines e-644g  with ubuntu 12.10 and it dosn't work on  full hd, had windows installed before and it worked
<IOmegaZ> an error occured list index out of range
<DuncanNZ> umm other than a reboot i cant think of anything else sorry
<shomon> ok apparently the slow thing is in the internet
<ege_> mhm
<ege_> full hd
<shomon> it's when you go on youtube
<shomon> or some websites, not others
<IOmegaZ> when i try to install from ubuntu installer i get
<sisgovuk_> platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd
<IOmegaZ> an error occured list index out of range
<DuncanNZ> youtube uses flash which isnt well supported on linux
<banlieue> anybody play counter strike beta with intel vga? i cant disable vsync..
<ege_> intrinsic: Maybe its drivers only problem
<DuncanNZ> use youtube.com/html5 to use HTML5 video instead of flash
<sisgovuk_> is platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd the standard keyboard interface for 64bit ubuntu???
<shomon> aah flash
<ege_> NetFlamBot: Who are you?
<DuncanNZ> flash is bad
<IOmegaZ> when i try to install from ubuntu installer i get
<IOmegaZ> an error occured list index out of range
<ege_> NetFlamBot?
<Pici> ege_: Is that your bot?
<krywk> ege_, he/she/it was banned.
<ege_> netflambot?
<Pici> ege_: Do not join your bot to this channel.
<sisgovuk_> is platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd the standard keyboard interface for 64bit ubuntu???
<ege_> mhm ok but its not my!
<ege_> Maybe my friend -> Marek
<shomon> no, I tried html5.. it's just as slow
<Pici> ege_: its on your connection. Thats a pretty strange coincidence.
<DuncanNZ> shomon: even with youtube in HTML5 not flash I still get problems with overheating etc on my slow laptop
<shomon> yes but until yesterday this laptop was fine
<DuncanNZ> but if you never used to and now u do its different
<Pici> ege_: anyway, its not here anymore. If you want to play with it, do it is your own channel.
<DuncanNZ> yea
<ege_> ok ok
<wjtaylor_> Does 12.04 support verizon aircards?
<DuncanNZ> @shomon sorry but i cant think of anything else
<ege_> I try with my friend to get irc log to do bot on neurlar netwotk
<ege_> bye!
<shomon> that's okay
<intrinsic> it's running on 1366x768 when it should be working on 1920x1020
<shomon> I'll reboot and come in again maybe with some output of top or dstat
<DuncanNZ> yep
<DuncanNZ> and : sudo top
<DuncanNZ> oh you said that :)
<IOmegaZ> duncan some help
<DuncanNZ> @IOmegaZ ok..
<histo> wjtaylor_: yes
<histo> wjtaylor_: Most of them i've seen just work out of the box. You configure them jsut like any other network in the upper right corner using network manager
<wjtaylor_> sweet!
<DuncanNZ> lost connection...
<ampau> hi I have a very slow flash plugin since the most recent update
<ampau> how do I fix this?
<DuncanNZ> hmm your the second person with that exact same problem
<DuncanNZ> thats interesting
<ChillOut_Dreams> Hola! alguien habla español?
<Pici> !es | ChillOut_Dreams
<ubottu> ChillOut_Dreams: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ChillOut_Dreams> i need help with my wifi card in ubuntu 12.04
<judahitewarrior7>  Hi, I am having problems accessing Hebrew fonts in LibreOffice Writer. Whenever I try to select a certain Hebrew font, it will not switch from the default Hebrew font "Lohit Hindi". Can anyone help?
<roasted> Question - I just installed two 3TB HDDs. They have GPT tables as per GParted from Lubuntu LiveUSB 12.04. In GParted, the first sector is listed as 2048. However, if I run fdisk -l against them even though fdisk isn't supported for larger disks, it says the first sector is 1. Why is fdisk reporting 1 while gparted is reporting 2048?
<przemek> hello do you know guys how to format usb drive in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> roasted: don't use fdisk.  end of story.
<roasted> zykotick9: :D
<zykotick9> roasted: parted -l does same as fdisk -l
<roasted> zykotick9: is there an equivalent to "fdisk -l" for gdisk or parted?
<roasted> bingo
<roasted> nailed it. appreciate it zykotick9
<DuncanNZ> przemek gparted
<przemek> :D
<roasted> zykotick9: parted -l reports my "start" as 1049kB...
<DuncanNZ> @premezek: you can right click a partition in gparted and choose "format to"
<threex5> hi, i disabled compositing manager in compizconfig settings, and it seems to have killed unity entirely. I can't even logout. what do i do?
<mibofra> hi
<zykotick9> roasted: same for me on 3TB drive...
<roasted> zykotick9: ah okay
<mibofra> Can I ask for a problem of supybot plugin PackageInfo ?
<roasted> zykotick9: I just wanted to make sure things were aligned properly. I kept hearing 2048 was the first sector that should be written to, which is what gparted reports but this 1049kB for parted confuswed me.
<vevais> hello
<ThinkT510> mibofra: we support ubuntu here
<mibofra> ThinkT510, I joined here 'cose PackageInfo usually it's only used by ubots .
<Pici> mibofra: Try #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-bot-team
<zykotick9> roasted: i've only done a small amount of reading on the subject, so i'm in no position to say what is correct.  sorry.  i'm happy with my drives performance...
<mibofra> Pici: thanks :) .
<histo> roasted: becuase fdisk doesn't do larger disks
<roasted> zykotick9: good enough :D
<threex5> I'm totally stuck. even logging into gnome classic gives me a blank desktop. i messed something up here and can't get anywhere except via command line.
<kaserelsanam> لخخي ىهلاف
<kaserelsanam> good night
<kaserelsanam> how  to  go to paltlak   by ubuntu
<threex5> ok my guest session is still intact
<blsh0p> ok, so im trying to dual boot ubuntu on my intel mac, and i was able to get the ubuntu 12.04 ISO file, convert it to img, and then "burn" it to a flashdrive. so i reboot mac and click the usb stick i used, and it opens up to the ubuntu start screen. my next option is, "install ubuntu", and when i click it, the screen goes all black to a terminal, with a couple error messages. what am i doing wrong?
<histo> roasted: if you use parted it will understand larger disks
<scary_one> hey guys... Ubuntu noob here I have a Intel GMA 3150 video card, and I've tried to install XF86-Video-Intel and now my ubuntu boots into low-graphics mode
<kaserelsanam>  how  to  go to paltlak   by ubuntu
<Guest84473> Greetings. My Ubuntu 12.10 is crashed and stop in the initial purple screen. How can I fix it?
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Guest84473
<ubottu> Guest84473: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kaserelsanam>  how  to  go to paltlak   by ubuntu
<Anubie> Anyone up to answer a few quick questions about ubuntu?
<Guest84473> Thanks. So this is a kernel problem?
<arussel> what is the difference between running a script with 'sudo /etc/inid.d/foo' and when the server starts ? (assuming all the rc* links have been done properly)
<scary_one> how to fix ubuntu if it boots into low graphics mode
<ThinkT510> Anubie: you are in a support channel so yes people will answer questions
<ampau> in "top" I have very high numbers under "id%"
<Guest84473> thinkT510: Is this a kernel problem?
<ampau> what does that do?
<ThinkT510> Guest84473: more of a driver problem
<ThinkT510> Guest84473: some drivers don't play nice with kernel mode setting
<millennia> scary_one | if you look in /var/log/xorg.0.log ,it should have error messages which might tell you what the exact problem is
<Anubie> Alright, I heard that there's a program called 'wine' that lets me run windows executables. I'm in the middle of installing ubuntu, so I'd like to know if the executables can be set up to just work how they normally would. (installer, click to run without any excess effort)
<lanetzky> \quit
<lanetzky> \part
<ThinkT510> Anubie: yes
<ThinkT510> !appdb | Anubie
<ubottu> Anubie: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest84473> ThinkT510: Right. How can I access nomodeset? Waht is the command and what I have to do?
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Guest84473
<ubottu> Guest84473: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<millennia> lanetzky | use a forward slash
<Anubie> Ah, thank you. And lastly, are there any good translation tools available for linux? e.g, bitext programs or Translation Memorys?
<jimmy> ciao
<jimmy> !list
<ubottu> jimmy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ampau> hi where is there an explanation of what some of the numbers in top do?
<Anubie> Oh, nvm. I found a relatively decent website listing some linux apps. Two of the ones I use all the time here on windows are listed ^_^ Apparently, linux is so open-source that it even has free handwriting (kanji) recognition apps. Thanks for putting up with me
<scary_one> http://pastebin.com/uJtSmqaz
<scary_one> my conf file
<ampau> video doesn't play well in chrome but it does in firefox..
<ampau> should I get rid of chrome and use chromium or would it have the same problem?
<usr13> Use firefox
<usr13> ampau: I dono, I've been messing with chrome and chromium off and on for couple years and I just don't see the point.  Firefox works fine and chrome and chromium seem ok but problematic at times, so...
<ampau> why would chrome suddenly get slower
<usr13> as of late, I don't use chrome or chromium any more.
<ampau> is it now 32 bit in ubuntu packages?
<ampau> chrome itself is tracked by google, every site you visit
<ampau> but not chromium
<ampau> anyway I'm trying to fix chrome, not convince someone to go to firefox
<usr13> probably someone else here could help you but as I said, I just don't use it anymore.
<millennia> midori is a nice little browser
<usr13> I like stuff that works
<akar1m> who has BNC for irc ?
<ampau> millennia: so is dillo and lynx
<AndroidBeing> I have a AMD Radeon HD 6800, I have found that X is a bit unstable and have crashed a number of times. Am running the additional closed source drivers. Does anybody know if there is anything I can do to make this run better?
<ThinkT510> ampau: midori uses webkit, you can hardly compare it with dillo
<millennia> midori is at least graphical, lynx is only text-based
<ampau> also w3m is great
<ampau> depends what you are aiming for
<ampau> in this case, it's a school laptop, only chrome used there
<ampau> video playing is very slow
<ampau> also javascript, or dynamic sites. only since 2 days ago, before it worked fine
<zzach> Is there a maximum number of users in passwd/shadow when logging in via gdm / gnome-shell? It does show a login window for high number of users in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow (3000 - 4000 users). For < 3000 users, login window and login to Gnome shell are OK. For higher number of users, messages like:   Jan 29 21:21:18 HV25 kernel: [ 5140.148278] gnome-shell[1794]: segfault at bf014f0c ip
<zzach> b65c6b58 sp bf014f10 error 6 in libmozjs185.so.1.0.0[b6526000+315000]    occur.
<jakudlaty_> hi
<agrestringere> Update broke my install look here check bug #1109207, how can I fix this?
<ubottu> bug 1109207 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Unpacking replacement libc6-dev ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: data error'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1109207
<vbgunz> I just installed ubuntu one in Kubuntu and am stuck at "getting information, please wait"
<vbgunz> how do I get pass that ?
<agrestringere> My system seems utterly broken
<vbgunz> hmm, all of a sudden it's working. after about 10 minutes just hung with that message, it appears to be working now :|
<subcool> could someone assist me for a quick mine? i am plugging in my SD card from my phone, but its not letting me move anything around. The SD card is not on write protect, and the appear to have full permissions to the card, but- it wont let me do anything to it.
<DuncanNZ> @subcool: with nautilus?
<subcool> DuncanNZ, dolphin
<DuncanNZ> do you get an error message?
<DuncanNZ> or just nothing happens?
<MonkeyDust> DuncanNZ  it's easier to read if you omit de @ and use su [tab]
<subcool> DuncanNZ, dolphin says its unable to copy
<DuncanNZ> subcool, u said its not write protected, have you checked the switch on the side of the card itself
<subcool> DuncanNZ, ya- thas what i meant
<DuncanNZ> MonkeyDust, ok
<DuncanNZ> ok
<DuncanNZ> is it microsd?
<subcool> yes- i put it into a converter
<agrestringere> Does anyone here know how to fix a broken apt situation that's critical?
<subcool> DuncanNZ, it says access denied. Could not write to /media/location
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: does it involve ppas?
<DuncanNZ> subcool, ls -l /media
<agrestringere> ThinkT510, Ubuntu Main Server
<agrestringere> check bug #1109207
<ubottu> bug 930039 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1109207 package libc6 2.15~pre6-0ubuntu10 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930039
<agrestringere> I'll get you terminal output hold on
<Guest84473> I cant access the "nomodeset". When i be there, what i have to do. How can I choose the right mode?
<DuncanNZ> subcool, although you said u checked permissions so im probably not helping. sorry don't have any other ideas.
<subcool> DuncanNZ, its ok- thanks.
<agrestringere> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587057/
<Guest84473> I cant access the "nomodeset". When i be there, what i have to do. How can I choose the right mode?
<bubo_> How do I fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587061/
<SonikkuAmerica> bubo_: Go to System Settings
<bubo_> I am headless linux
<bubo_> ubuntu 11.10 x64
<SonikkuAmerica> bubo_: What?
<bubo_> SonikkuAmerica: I got that problem on my VPS. I can't go into system settings
<bubo_> SonikkuAmerica: it's terminal only
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: have you installed any ppas?
<SonikkuAmerica> bubo_: OK
<agrestringere> Yes, but not any that installed libc6
<agrestringere> ThinkT510 how do I get a list?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: check your sources.list
<bubo_> SonikkuAmerica: any idea how to fix it?
<SonikkuAmerica> bubo_: I couldn't tell you the first thing about Ubuntu Server
<bubo_> It's Ubuntu 11.10, not Ubuntu Server..
<SonikkuAmerica> Bubo, you said it was a terminal-only vps
<ThinkT510> Bubo: 11.10 has both server and deskop versions
<marcos> does any body here can help me to acces to #asterisk ? I just cant
<Bubo> Oh. THen it's the server one, sorry
<marcos> any idea ?
<ThinkT510> Bubo: same thing underneathe
<y2j> using amd firepro w8000, how do install latest catlyst and use extend displays
<y2j> using two montiors want the task bar on the left screen?
<SonikkuAmerica> I couldn't run a VPS sans gui anyway.
<Bubo> So can anyone help me with this locale problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587061/
<agrestringere> ThinkT510 here is the sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587079/
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: anything interesting in sources.list.d?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: any reason you're using the proposed repo/
<ThinkT510> ?
<agrestringere> ThinkT510, because I wanted access to later software, but is there a way I can roll back?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: you realise proposed is like testing right?
<agrestringere> ThinkT510, didn't know that, how can I revert?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: disable the repo in software sources and sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<agrestringere> ThinkT510, should I also check OFF Backports?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: up to you, i've never used either
<dns53> agrestringere have you tried using ppa-purge?   you install the app (it is not in the distro, it has a ppa) and run ppa-purge ppa:name   this removes any packages installed from that ppa and installs the normal version of the package
<agrestringere> ThinkT510, to get the latest Nvidia Drivers I should use X-SWAT PPA yes?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: i avoid ppas
<agrestringere> ThinkT510, then should I install directly from the deb package for that?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: why not stick to the software in the repos?
<ThinkT510> agrestringere: thats why there are repos
<agrestringere> Restarting brb
<Bubo> I have multiple python, python2.6, python2.7. How can I make easy_install use one of them? only python2.7 and not others?
<Bubo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587124/ anyone ?
<Bubo> I just installed a higher version and still can't get the mysql-python saying I am using another version of distribute.. any idea?
<Pici> Bubo: Is this winthin a virtualenv?
<Bubo> No Pici
<Bubo> no virtualenv
<Pici> Bubo: Is there a reason you're not using the package in the repositories?
<Bubo> What package Pici
<Bubo> It says "The required version of distribute (>=0.6.28) is not available," and in the paste I gave you, the first command installs a version higher than that one.. Which is weird
<Michelfp> i'm trying to compile eggdrop but i get this error
<Michelfp> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Pici> !compile | Michelfp
<ubottu> Michelfp: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Pici> Michelfp: Also, eggdrop is in the Ubuntu repositories
<Michelfp> o
<Pici> Bubo: one moment
<Bubo> Pici: I am on ubuntu 11.10
<Bubo> Also Pici, can you look at this too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587061/ please
<ironhalik> do I need cpufreqd if I already use tlp or laptop-mode-tools?
<Pici> Bubo: does it work if you run easy_install2.7 ?
<Bubo> Pici: I found python-mysqldb, which worked.. I just hope it's not some old, old, version
<Bubo> Pici: from the repos, apt-get install python-mysqldb
<Pici> Bubo: Its nearly the same version thats in the current Ubuntu release.
<source_> Hello
<source_> Would anyone know why I have to log out then log back in for my mouse to work?
<ThinkT510> source_: perhaps your mouse is just too awesome for your desktop to handle
<Bubo> Ok Pici. Any idea for my other problem??
<source_> Hahaha I wish. It only clicks certain windows. Unless i log out and login. Then it works fine.
<nibbler>  i'm just migrating to digikam, was using f-spot before. when importing my collections, sometimes the tags, saved in Subject (XMP i assume) like "tag1, tag2, tag3" get imported as ONE tag, sometimes they get split, resulting in three distinct tags. how to make it distinct tags everytime?
<dartos> What video drivers should I get for the GTX560Ti?
<dartos> The only drivers I see on the software center say they are for gtx 600+
<daftykins> dartos: doesn't matter. those'll be fine.
<Castial> hey I have a Gnome-shell/Unity issue and its an issue on both machines
<Castial> I need to add wine to the "open with" as default
<dave_ubuntu> hi, whenever i try and install the 13.1 catalyst drivers for my ati4850, it'll create an xorg.conf and when i reboot it'll make my monitors out of range on the login screen, if i remove the xorg it still doesn't work. any help?
<dartos> daftykins: I think I'll try the ones from their site. I didn't know they had Linux versions from the geforce site. Sorry for the bother
<daftykins> dartos: i'd recommend using the hardware drivers over downloading manually. APT is healthier
<dartos> daftykins: What do you mean APT? I am pretty new to linux...
<daftykins> dartos: it's the way software packages are downloaded and installed automagically
<Castial> dave_ubuntu, you have odd monitors probably try opening the xorg.conf files with a text editor, and set the htz to 60 and set the resolution to what it is the monitors are suppose to have
<dartos> Oh
<dartos> apt-get
<Castial> simply deleting the xorg will recreate it with the ati drivers
<daftykins> dartos: yep. just try the latest version the hardware drivers program offers you and see how it goes
<dartos> I had to get that additional drivers program from the software center
<Castial> how do I add Wine to the programs list, there is no "use custom command" anymore
<dartos> but there are 4 drivers in that thing...
<dartos> 2 beta and 2 non-beta
<dave_ubuntu> Castial, I've tried that. Gave them a VertRefresh (iirc) for my range.
<Castial> you dont need to
<dartos> daftykins: your talking about jockey-kde right?
<Castial> just set it to 6-htz
<Castial> 60 rather
<Bubo> How do I fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587061/ - thanks
<Castial> and set it to the proper resolution
<ubuntu346> im trying to recover a RAID0 array, using testdisk, after resetting it through RAID BIOS - but testdisk is accessing the disk with CHS 34632452345 1 1 - and throwing warnings left and right, about incorrect sectors and/or heads... would these errors keep me from finding my original partitions ?
<dave_ubuntu> my monitor doesn't support 60, that's the issue
<daftykins> dartos: sure
<Castial> then get a better monitor
<dave_ubuntu> its 70-85 by the looks.
<Castial> then set it to 85
<dave_ubuntu> yeah i'll do just that
<daftykins> dave_ubuntu: is it a CRT?
<Castial> if its crt it supports as low as 56
<dave_ubuntu> its 2 x flat
<daftykins> all LCDs support 59/60
<Castial> if none of the higher ones work, set it to 56
<Castial> daftykins, not all some only support "56" but are oh heavens whats that word
<Castial> there is no refresh rate per say and its set to 56
<dartos> daftykins: it seems that the driver install failed
<Castial> how do I get the latest nvidia drivers
<daftykins> Castial: yeah. never seen 56 :O that's a new one on me and i've seen a lot
<OerHeks> Castial, resetting the monitor with its own menu might help
<Castial> I had them installed through the terminal and an update broke them
<Castial> so I had to revert to the 304 ones
<Castial> is there a deb of the 310 ones?
<dartos> I tried installing the nvidia drivers but it failed :'(
<dartos> here is the log from jockey
<dartos> http://pastebin.com/i6xUgy6U
<Castial> oh ok they are in the repositories as "experimental"
<Castial> cool
<dartos> If anyone would be so kind to help me out
<Castial> remove the nvidia drivers
<dartos> Castial: there are none fresh install...
<Castial> sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Castial> sudo apt-get update
<Castial> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dartos> Castial: already updated and upgraded
<Castial> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings-experimental-310+
<dartos> Castial: oh the experimental one... that might do it
<Castial> get rid of the + at the end there
<Castial> they arent beta
<Castial> they are in final form
 * dartos shrugs
<dartos> okay
<no-n> why are there guides  for "safely removing pulseaudio".. what is "unsafe" about just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<Castial> they are "experimental" because they are the latest ones
<zilkomaa> How is movies playing with vlc in ubuntu nowdays? Does they run smooth .mkv files i mean.
<ubuntu346> exit
<Castial> zilkomaa, works fine here
<Castial> I use vlc for everything
<zilkomaa> Castial, what gpu u have?
<Castial> vlc is the only media player iirc that plays blu rays
<Castial> nvidia gtx 550
<jhutchins_wk> I was going to ask about blu rays.  How about mplayer?
<zilkomaa> Castial, okok i have hd 6950 and thinking to try ubuntu again
<Castial> you will hate using linux with an ati card
<zilkomaa> Castial, I need to have smooth playback
<Castial> that one anyway
<zilkomaa> Castial, wow really..
<Castial> any amd card after the 7k series is awesome
<Castial> but 6k and lower still suck
<zilkomaa> dam
<zilkomaa> have a win7 now and i am not going to install win8 i hate it
<usr13> zilkomaa: Good luck with that.
<zilkomaa> usr13, with what? ubuntu?
<Castial> windows 8 isnt bad
<usr13> Castial: Really?
<Bubo> I get """ Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<Bubo> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM} configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<Bubo> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX.
<Bubo> """ on anything I try with adduser
<Castial> I use it on my new laptop
<FloodBot1> Bubo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zilkomaa> Castial, i dont like it at all
<Bubo> Oh it pasted in lines, sorry.
<Castial> works great with a multi-touch touchpad
<DuncanNZ> it's unusable!
<Castial> gestures are amazing
<usr13> Castial: Well, I've yet to try it on a touchpad
<Castial> its completely different than using a mouse
<usr13> Maybe it's good for that.
<Castial> it makes using the touchpad actually nice
<Castial> using 2 fingers and scrolling with the UI is awesome
<kevinmthomas> question: I have CUPS installed on ubuntu server and i have a network printer installed at 192.168.1.50
<no-n> why are there guides  for "safely removing pulseaudio".. what is "unsafe" about just sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<Castial> I prefer Gnome-Shell, but I need windows for random stuff here and there
<kevinmthomas> i am not able to lp -d print from linux and I have edited the conf file
<MonkeyDust> kevinmthomas  #ubuntu-server
<kevinmthomas> sorry
<kevinmthomas> ill go there
<usr13> kevinmthomas: firefox localhost:631
<Castial> kevinmthomas, with cups do you have it set to print to network or local?
<usr13> kevinmthomas: Or, yes, as MonkeyDust suggests, #ubuntu-server
<Castial> you can point to the ip all you want if its set to local printer, it wont print because of the firewall settings
<Castial> common overlooked mistake
<Castial> ive actually done it a few times
<zilkomaa> Castial, do u know how hard is to get hdmi work in ubuntu?
<Castial> with nvidia, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<usr13> Castial: What do you mean "it wont print because of the firewall settings"?
<zilkomaa> sound and all no problems
<Castial> im sitting on a 50" hd tv now
<Castial> I use the sound card
<zilkomaa> through av receiver to hdtv
 * Castial shrugs
<zilkomaa> ok
<Castial> lemme check
<Castial> yes working on nvidia
<Castial> heh now I have sound on my tv speakers
<Castial> which I never use
<zilkomaa> hhe
<UpBrain> hello guys. My system broke due to driver installed which could not access via Grub. I am now accessing via LiveCD Ubuntu 12.04. I can configure my 12.10 system broken by here?
<Castial> I use my turtle beach headphones and my surround sound
<Wug> UpBrain: you can reinstall grup via the livecd
<Wug> grub*
<Castial> I love gnome shell
<Castial> so much more usable than it once was
<UpBrain> Wug. How partner?
<zilkomaa> i remember 32bit version worked better with programs
<zilkomaa> guess i install that
<Wug> UpBrain: here's a thread on ubuntuforums detailing the process: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326991
<Wug> it was written in 2009 for an older version of ubuntu but it should still be pretty much the same process
<UpBrain> Can I remove a all drivers by Livecd?
<usr13> kevinmthomas: firefox localhost:631  Set as server default
<Castial> I dont understand the gnome-shell hate
<Wug> UpBrain: you could, but I don't know how. you'd have to wait for someone who knows
<Wug> The thread I have you just links here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Wug> there are instructions in there (somewhere) for reinstalling grub
<zilkomaa> Castial, i dont understand any shell hate .D
<Castial> I dont hate Unity, I just prefer the gnome experience
<beowulf2> how do you find out what version of ubuntu you have?
<UpBrain> Wug, thank you.
<Castial> beowulf2, the one you downloaded
<beowulf2> also my brother's movie player isn't playing .avi files for some reason
<k1l> Castial: the #ubuntu-offtopic was the right channel to discuss this topic :)
<beowulf2> i mean from terminal castial
<Wug> UpBrain: after one more link click, you get here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<UpBrain> Anyone know how can I uninstall drivers and configure the grub by Live CD?
<madprops> i made a shortcut to sudo apt-get install. small bash script http://radpaste.com/554/
<Wug> this page has the instructions you're looking for (ctrl+f "reinstall")
<joey8> beowulf2➤ try lsb_release -a
<Castial> beowulf2, lsb_release -a
<dartos> well now my computer won't boot right -_-
<dartos> unity wont load
<UpBrain> I have access to files of my system broken, but, how can I reconfigure grub and remove installed drivers?
<beowulf2> i'm using release 10.04 and for some reason the movie player wont play .avi files, can someone help fix this?
<MaynardWaters> beowulf2: i suggest trying vlc
<ZeloZelos> UpBrain, i suggest copying/saving personal data and files, and do a full re-install
<beowulf2> "an error occured, could not read from resource" is the error
<ms3> ?
<rpaddock> any particular reason Compiz PUT -> Next Output  wouln't work?
<ThinkT510> beowulf2: just so you know 10.04 desktop support ends in april
<Castial> is there a way to auto-mount volumes on boot?
<Castial> windows volumes I mean
<Castial> lots of files on the volume and I am too lazy to switch it to ext4 yet
<Castial> brb need to reboot
<ZeloZelos> Castial, use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Dessimat0r> hmmm
<UpBrain> ZeloZelo ' I really want!! But, I will lost everything... programs.. and all..
<Dessimat0r> for some reason I have no SSH upstart service
<Dessimat0r> even though openssh-server is installed
<Dessimat0r> and I had it rescan manually
<ZeloZelos> UpBrain, you will probably find that even if you get the system to work again. those programs n such may still not work
<Dessimat0r> any way to fix this?
<UpBrain> ZeloZelos, thank you! I will download the QQ and re'install. It is better. Good night everyone!!!
<Castial> this is really beginning to bug me
<Castial> Wine shows up in the right click menu
<Castial> how do I add it to the other programs list
<Castial> there is no "use command" button anymore
<Castial> what do I do?
<Castial> it is the same on both Gnome-Shell and Unity
<ZeloZelos> Castial, the run command is still there, hit the window button, type run...if i remember correctly..havent used it in a while
<Castial> I wish they would allow me to "create link"
<Castial> why the hell did canonical remove that
<Castial> its so damn annoying
<ZeloZelos> drag n drop to desktop makes links still i think
<Castial> nope just a copy
<Castial> I make a link, and if the link isnt in the folder it doesnt work
<Castial> they took a completely workable system and completely broke it
<Castial> ok cool I got the link on the desktop
<Castial> but there is no way to change the options anymore
<dave_ubuntu> it was the resolution that needed to be defined and used with the aticonfig tool
<Castial> it used to be easy god
<dave_ubuntu> fun tmes
<ZeloZelos> Castial, maybe you will like mint better instead
<dave_ubuntu> cheers for the help guys
<Castial> dave_ubuntu, same for Nvidia
<Castial> ZeloZelos, ill give it a go later
<dave_ubuntu> when in doubt, build your own closed source undocumented tool
<Castial> it just seems ass backwards to not allow me to make desktop icons to applications
<Castial> dave_ubuntu, same for Windows, OSX, Hurd, and any other system
<Castial> even Intel has a tool now iirc
<dave_ubuntu> you don't **need** one in windows
<dave_ubuntu> for special driver specific stuff maybe
<Castial> dave_ubuntu, because Microsoft dictates to them "you MUST use our system" on Linux hardware vendors have the freedom to do that
<Castial> hence the term "freedom"
<dave_ubuntu> indeed
<Castial> I mean if thats your biggest annoyance you have other issues to learn like the fact they need you to add a repository to use up to date software
<Castial> they need to keep the software in the repos more up to date
<Castial> its annoying as piss to have 100000 repos for all the apps I use when 1 repository should do it
<Castial> that was what they were meant to do, they were meant to remove confusion
<bipul> Please if any one know how to fix this issue, then let me know http://pastebin.com/F5S54HVT
<Castial> 1 repo to rule them all
<Castial> not to mention Canonical removed all the emulators it used to have
<Castial> it removed codecs
<Castial> it removed anything that wasnt disney friendly
<beandog> that is a gross oversimplification
<Castial> beandog, the sad fact is it is true though
<Castial> what once was, that made Ubuntu great is now seemingly gone
<calwig> lo
<Castial> bipul, looks like a known bug
<spydmobile> Hi folks, I have a headscratcher and need some bright ideas. I have a ubuntu server: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-36-generic x86_64) that has a nealy full root partiton but for the life of me I have tried every trick I know to find why or how, but I cannot seem to find the bloat.
<beandog> how full is full
<spydmobile> beandog: /dev/mapper/smvmbackup64-root      15G   14G  373M  98% /
<beandog> eh
<beandog> that's normal
<beandog> but install ncdu and run it at / and you can poke around to see what's using the most
<beandog> If I had to guess, I'd say /home /var/log /tmp and /var/tmp
<Castial> my gentoo server uses like 90% all the time for temp files
<SolarisB1y> Castial: do you really think one repo is the answer to that?
<Castial> clear your temp files and get janitor
<beandog> Castial: tmpwatch ftw
<Castial> beandog, that too
<beandog> never used janitor
<bipul> Castial, ?
<Castial> janitor is a front end with some custom commands
<Castial> same thing as tmpwatch but for other things
<SolarisB1y> it seems like ubuntu like all other distros controls versions of software uploaded to their repo - i think it's normal and without it if those ppa versions got pushed to standard repos everyone would have a broken system
<Castial> no we wouldnt
<SDr> hello. using the command-line mail program, how can I scroll down in the list of incoming mails? (ie: got more, than 200 mails in there, need to check latest ones)
<Castial> not if they did it right
<spydmobile> beandog: ncdu shows my /usr at 650mb and my /var at 495mb
<beandog> spydmobile: yah, that's a gig total, that's not much
<SolarisB1y> which would in turn be making the core libraries unstable to do it "right"
<Castial> not core libraries but applications
<SolarisB1y> when each ppa pulls in it's own list of deps etc its gonna break stuff
<Castial> like gimp wasnt the latest for over a year after its release
<SolarisB1y> apps end up depending on core libraries somwehere it can't be prevented
<bipul> is there any one who has performed network simulation emulation in ubuntu.
<spydmobile> beandog: exactly, I have scoured and cant find anything even remotely big enough, this was a fresh install with a hand full of thingks like openssh etc...
<Castial> I suppose its still annoyingly broken
<chris__> Does anyone know how I can change the user that an upstart service is run as?
<beandog> spydmobile: oh yah?  Hmm, because I generally do about 15G for a fresh install too.  You said server, right?
<spydmobile> ?q
<Castial> later peeps been real helping and all
<SolarisB1y> install x and it wants to install it's own version of a-lib b-lib etc. where a-lib and b-lib required by app c which is also system app - broken system - there needs to be a working location to start from, thats why they did ppa's to let you break your own systems
<beandog> Castial: laters
<SolarisB1y> peace
<spydmobile> bea
<spydmobile> beandog: sorry, you mean a base server install should hover near 15GB?
<beandog> spydmobile: no, I was saying I'd probably do the same thing
<beandog> spydmobile: a 15gb root install
<beandog> spydmobile: anyway.  Dunno.  ncdu / will show something though
<spydmobile> beandog: right, ya, more than enough for running KVM
<lunarjar> Hi, I'm planning to move to 13.04. Can I use the daily and the just will have to update through repos, or will I have to rsync a new daily everytime I want to update?
<jrib> !13.04 | lunarjar
<ubottu> lunarjar: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<shinobi_420> greetings #ubuntu
<xibalba> hey folks, anyone know if there is an Ubuntu OVF I can deploy quickly?
<millennia> what is OVF?
<xibalba> I dont want to have to run through the installer
<xibalba> OVF = Open Virtual Format
<xibalba> like a VM template
<millennia> are you doing mass deployment to identical machines?
<xibalba> no, i just need one handy because i generally quickly deploy an ubuntu box, test something, throw it away
<xibalba> I can make my own, figured someone might have one already
<jhutchins_wk> xibalba: So make your own.
<xibalba> jhutchins_wk, well that requires more time than i obviously wanted to invest...
<xibalba> jhutchins_wk, wonderful input btw, very helpful
<Dessimat0r> i have no /etc/init.d/ssh or no /etc/init.d/sshd or /etc/init/ssh or /etc/init/sshd file with openssh-server installed on 12.10. What to do?
<Dessimat0r> i reinstalled openssh-server
<Dessimat0r> and nothing happened
<Dessimat0r> i expect that the upstart script to detect ssh is missing
<jrib> Dessimat0r: you have no idea why this is?
<Dessimat0r> for whatever reason
<Dessimat0r> but how to put that back?
<Dessimat0r> i guess it is because of some hard disk corruption i suffered a while back
 * xibalba throws jhutchins_wk a few packets to eat
<Dessimat0r> but what package needs reinstalling in that case?
<jrib> Dessimat0r: just purge openssh-server and install it again
<Dessimat0r> something that handles the upstart init scripts
<Dessimat0r> i did apt-get install openssh-server --reinstall
<jrib> Dessimat0r: ok, now purge and install it again
<Dessimat0r> that isn't the same as a purge/install?
<Dessimat0r> ok
<malkauns> in 12.10 why do i have no compress dialog when i want to compress a file in nautilus?
<malkauns> nothing pops up
<OerHeks>           xibalba , scroll down vor .ovf image >>> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/quantal/current/
<OerHeks> *for
<xibalba> OerHeks, thank you sir I appreciate the response
<OerHeks> change quantal to precise for the 12.04 lts version
<spydmobile> beandog: Wow, I found it - crazy. somehow, my huge backup partion must have not been mounted and a huge backup was made to the mountpoint then later when the backup partion was mounted and emptied, it hid the 12 gig of files backup there!!!!
<spydmobile> cd ..
<xibalba> jhutchins_wk, learn from OerHeks
<agrestringere_> ThinkT150 solved my issue today with the libc6 broken download wanted to thank the room #ubuntu for the help
<xibalba> jhutchins_wk, you must be bitter living in Kansas
<Rayshi> Hello I'm a new ubuntu user, I've been having problems to install ubuntu on my computer. I had some issue which I pinpointed to my Ahci and I was led to believe using the option acpi=off should fix it. And it did for that issue. But now a new error has shown up http://imgur.com/PPxTVqI this screen just flashes until I shut down the pc. Thanks for any help ahead of time
<Chriys> Hi guys, does somebody has a great link on how to configure postfix ?
<Chriys> Because i configured mine but it cannot send email outside of the local network
<DuncanNZ> test
<histo> !postfix | Chriys
<ubottu> Chriys: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<DuncanNZ> test
<histo> !test | DuncanNZ
<ubottu> DuncanNZ: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Rayshi> any other official channels where I may find some help regarding my issue?
<Chriys> what is your issue Rayshi
<Rayshi> I've been having problems to install ubuntu on my computer. I had some issue which I pinpointed to my Ahci and I was led to believe using the option acpi=off should fix it. And it did for that issue. But now a new error has shown up http://imgur.com/PPxTVqI this screen just flashes until I shut down the pc. Thanks for any help ahead of time
<beandog> Rayshi: kernel panic.  That sucks.  Which version are you installing
<Rayshi> 12.10 i believe the lastest stable
<ekristen> is there any tool out there to manage a apt repository via a GUI or web interface? following that question I'm looking at running dozens of ubuntu servers internally, is there a way to have an APT mirror, but where I can approve packages before they show up in the mirror?
<beandog> Rayshi: what kind of hardware
<Rayshi> Beandog: EVGA X58 Classified3 samsung 830 128GB any other part in specific?
<Chriys> ekriten: to generate repository here is a lin =>http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Chriys> ekristen but what is the exact issue that you have
<Chriys> do you have a particular error message
<beandog> Rayshi: yah, dunno.  I dunno where to start with that
<Rayshi> I'm going to try to update the bios
<Rayshi> see if that helps any
<beandog> Rayshi: okay.  My first inclination was to say to reset the bios to factory defaults.  If you feel comfortable with that.
<Chriys> me too.
<Rayshi> beandog: well I think the problem might be on ahci but I have to use ahci for TRIM
<remontees> €€€$$$
<histo> Chriys: Also it's quite possible your ISP is block port 25 outbound
<tab1293> I am trying to set up a pptp server on ubuntu but I am not sure what to use for the remote and local ip in pptpd.conf. here is my ifconfig output http://pastebin.ca/2308764
<Chriys> histo: good remark. i have open the 25 on my router. do you know a way to verify that.
<millennia> http://www.lunarforums.com/email_troubleshooting_and_tips/videotron_implements_outgoing_port_25_block-t26357.0.html
<millennia> Chriys | yes it appear they did block port 25, and probably still do
<Chriys> millenia thanks for the link. do you know if i can ask them to unblock it on my modem ?
<histo> Chriys: A lot of ISP's block outbout port 25 to avoid people from setting up server to spam with.
<Chriys> but question how thunderbird do to send email ?
<histo> Chriys: becuase your isp's server is sending email out.  Not thunderbird
<Chriys> histo: can i use another port instead of the 25 ?
<millennia> Chriys | with a big isp like videotron, not much chance
<millennia> Chriys | you can usually use port 465
<barrett> my raid hard drives are beeping, this is not good, I rebooted and now the array didn't come up.  what can I do to test them?
<millennia> Chriys | port 465 is smtp with ssl
<Chriys> thanks millenia and how do i know if this port is open ?
<histo> Chriys: I've only looked into setting up a mail server and understand the fundamentals. I've never actually done it. Because I was worried about spammers.  You may have better luck in #ubuntu-server.
<Chriys> thanks histo
<millennia> Chriys | you can tell if 465 is open by looking at videotron's faq, or by trying to use it with some mail server that offers ssl
<_helios_> Finaly got my ssh server running had to change the port from 22 I think my ISP was blocking it.
<histo> Chriys: You also might be able to use your isp's mail servers to relay messages
<Chriys> that one can be cool histo
<entreri> hey there, I added a new user and then deleted the old one. Now, I can't run sudo because my new user is not in sudoer file, the old user had administrator privilege... what can I do to grant privileges to new user ?
<zykotick9> entreri: add the user to the sudo group (which might be tricky, as it requires sudo)
<jrib> entreri: reboot in recovery mode to add the user to the sudo group
<millennia> entreri | boot with the live cd and edit the group file
<nIcestAdie> WOOOOO NICEST
<entreri> lol, there is a way maybe to login as root ?
<malkauns> in 12.10 how do i get empathy to remember my yahoo contacts?
<jrib> entreri: reboot in recovery mode to add the user to the sudo group
<ESphynx> hey guys, why is Quantal sooooo slow in VirtualBox ? And how do I disable these transitions or what not? clicking on a dock icon takes like 10 seconds with a super slow animation
<ESphynx> note: I have 'animations' turned off in compiz settings manager
<entreri> jrib: in recovery mode we have root access ?
<jrib> entreri: yes
<entreri> jrib: I will do that thanks
<ESphynx> Quantal it's basically unusable in VirtualBox
<Frozenthia> Hello, I have a graphics card: GeForce GTX 580 from NVIDIA. I'm using the latest Kubuntu version, for KDE. KDE freezes for nouveau, saying something like "nouveau lockup" if I give it a chance to blackscreen. It doesn't blackscreen at the logo fade, but it freezes.
<jrib> I wonder if he knows how to add a user to a group
<histo> ESphynx: That's possibly due to the removal of unity2d
<ESphynx> histo why on earth would that be done
<mattwj2002> hi guys ubuntu for android
<ESphynx> histo know any work around?
<mattwj2002> is that available yet?
<mattwj2002> if so where is it at?
<barrett> I'm really desperate is there anyone that can help me with my mdadm array not coming up?
<Frozenthia> That was weird.
<barrett> the hard drives seem to be making noises, beeping, I need to run some diagnostics or get it online to copy data off if its failling
<histo> ESphynx: try a different desktop environment
<kryl> hi, what about backup ntfs partition (with win vista) I used dd to backup & restore like normal. And don't touch the master boot record. But for the second time when I boot after restoring this partition win stay locked on the logo. Any advices please ? What am I doing wrong ?
<histo> !phone | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<mattwj2002> thanks histo
<mattwj2002> :d
<Frozenthia> Anyway,when I install Nvidia-Current, and reboot, a "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" error comes up.
<ESphynx> histo: Is there an easy way to switch? I don't care much for Unity.
<millennia> ESphynx | xubuntu is good
<ESphynx> millennia: i don't want to reinstall
<histo> ESphynx: sure you can sudo apt-get install xfce   or kde or lxde or whatever DE you want to run.  Or you can install the meta packages like xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop  etc...
<millennia> ESphynx | all you have to do is replace unity with xfce and it's xubuntu :)
<gmachine_24> Hi. I am wiping a laptop hd to reinstall Windows Vista (I am selling the computer) - there is an easy way, I believe, to overwrite the grub boot files etc. otherwise I end up dd'ing the entire drive.
<histo> ESphynx: You don't need to reinstall to get xubuntu. Just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    and at the login screen click the ubuntu logo by your name to change the default session.
<ESphynx> can I install cinnamon?
<ESphynx> cinnamon is decent.
<gmachine_24> Sorry, I am booting from a Ubuntu flash drive with 12.04 LTS live install
<gmachine_24> ....... eegads...... flash drive as in USB drive
<histo> gmachine_24: yeah dd is your safest bet. Something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<histo> gmachine_24: assuming /dev/sda is the drive you want ot wipe
<gmachine_24> histo yeah that's what I typically do ......... otherwise grub remains. Just looking for a shortcut
<millennia> ESphynx | cinnamon is a forbidden topic
#ubuntu 2013-01-30
<Frozenthia> : (
<SalMi> Any hackers here ?! :/
<histo> gmachine_24: Grub doesn't remain if you install windows.  It installs it's bootloader to the mbr
<gmachine_24> histo, not in my experience.
<ESphynx> millennia: lolz
<gmachine_24> histo, Grub remains.
<SalMi> HELLLLO
<Frozenthia> Is Kubuntu a forbidden topic? I need help. : S
<histo> gmachine_24: sure in windows fdisk /mbr   would write it's bootloader.  Or whatever they are using now. fixmbr I think
<SalMi> ;D
<sevensixtwo> SalMi, do you expect people to raise their hand?
<ESphynx> It's installing :P
<histo> gmachine_24: fixmbr c:   from a windows cd will overwrite it.
<SalMi> just messing around duude :P\
<SalMi> hmmm
<histo> gmachine_24: However I would write zero's to the drive. People like me could recover your old files even after you loaded windows if you don't
<Frozenthia> Well, thanks for the help. >_>
<gmachine_24> SalMi this is not 4chan. Do you have an Ubuntu question or problem?
<SalMi> Yah
<gmachine_24> histo, yes, I know. I overwrite all drives. Just trying something new.
<sam555> hello all!
<SalMi> How do u change ur background :$
<histo> lol
<gmachine_24> SalMi, do you mean desktop?
<SalMi> Yah .. desktop background
<gmachine_24> sam555, questions and problems, please.
<SalMi> How ..
<sam555> I want to change a password that is very similar to the one I just entered, but it won't let me.  How do I get past this?
<lucas_> Hello friends, I am having difficulty using some symbols in Ubuntu.Example: ¬ or §
<gmachine_24> SalMi, preferences>desktop settings or right click on the desktop
<SalMi> SHIT NO !!!
<SalMi> :P
<FloodBot1> SalMi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmachine_24> language please
<barrett> man this channel is usually packed...
<SalMi> Sorry :P
<SalMi> Waz just messing around guys ..
<SalMi> Btw
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<gmachine_24> sam555, you want to change an existing password to a new one?
<SalMi> is the Ubuntu for android phone has the same as the Ubuntu phone operating system ?
<SalMi> :$
<histo> !phone | SalMi
<ubottu> SalMi: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<mernilio> why havent i been here before? you all seem like a nice bunch! :-)
<ESphynx> this is awesome. love how changing compiz settings render my desktop unusable
<SalMi> Ohhh .. THANKS DUUDE :D
<gmachine_24> guys, come on, questions and problems. this is not a social chat room.
<barrett> can anyone help me figure out why my mdadm raid5 isn't coming on line?
<gmachine_24> !offtopic or whatever
<ubottu> gmachine_24: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mernilio> sorry! ;-)
<w0rm-_x> gmachine_24, it is both
<gmachine_24> ubottu, it never occurred to me.
<ubottu> gmachine_24: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0rm-_x> ESphynx, thinking of getting rid of it, too buggy
<lucas_> Hello friends, I have some difficulty for using some symbols in Ubuntu. For example: ¬ or §. How to configure the keyboard correctly for that?
<ESphynx> w0rm-_x: Unity? it's the worst
<w0rm-_x> ESphynx, compiz
<ESphynx> well compiz was OK until Unity came along :P
<SalMi> I think unity is a gr8 interface :P
<w0rm-_x> ESphynx, I don't know if the existence of both would create a conflict, only started to have problems when setting Compiz up..
<ESphynx> w0rm-_x: hmm compiz normally comes with ubuntu/unity does it not?
<w0rm-_x> ESphynx, no
<ESphynx> It does for me?
<SalMi> well its not buggy here .. I have an i5 intel quad core processor, 8 gb ram and Radeon 6570
<SalMi> Works gr8 for me .. not buggy at all
<w0rm-_x> ESphynx, that's weird
<w0rm-_x> SalMi, which one?
<SalMi> Wht do u mean which one ? :P Unity .. sorry for my english :/
<w0rm-_x> I'm thinking of shutting the whole Ubuntu thing off and switch to Debian
<_lucas_br_> Hello friends, I have some difficulty for using some symbols in Ubuntu. For example: ¬ or §. How to configure the keyboard correctly for that?
<SalMi> Guys can someone answer that lucas guy he has been asking the same question for like 15 minutes ...
<andros> exit
<barrett> where is everyone?
<histo> !patience _lucas_br_ SalMi
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0rm-_x> _lucas_br_, what do you mean by difficulty?
<histo> !patience | _lucas_br_ SalMi
<ubottu> _lucas_br_ SalMi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gmachine_24> barrett, everyone as in . . . .
<_lucas_br_> Okay...
<w0rm-_x> !patience | histo
<ubottu> histo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SalMi> can i swear here ?! :P
<Pici> no
<histo> w0rm-_x: I don't think you will be pleased with debian. If you want ot take a break for awhile and try something completely different check out Arch
<sam555> gmachine_24: I won't to change the password to something very similar to the previous password, but it won't let me because its too similar.  How do I bypass this?
<histo> !botabuse | w0rm-_x
<ubottu> w0rm-_x: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<w0rm-_x> histo, why what's wrong with Debian?
<histo> sam555: where are you trying to change this password?
<_lucas_br_> w0rm-_x I need to configure the keyboard for these symbols work, and I can not.
<histo> _lucas_br_: can you use alt codes?
<histo> _lucas_br_: under keyboard > layout > layout options > compose key   I believe is what you are looking for
<ESphynx> ok xubuntu just isn't working
<ESphynx> I get this same red backgrond as with unity :S with no dock or anything
<ESphynx> still looks like compilz/unity is running :|
<w0rm-_x> histo, I don't want something different, just something that is better and has less problems.
<sam555> histo: I'm trying to change the password from within the user account.  How would I do it from root?
<histo> w0rm-_x: What sort of problems are you having?
<blbrown_win3> With ubuntu12.10 when the top window bar is hidden from view, how can I move the window (say with gimp)
<Seven_Six_Two> ESphynx, can you open a terminal and type     metacity --replace &
<gmachine_24> sam555, http://www.ehow.com/how_5938222_change-password-ubuntu.html
<histo> sam555: Change who's passwd?
<histo> sam555: you could passwd sam555    in a terminal if sam555 is your username
<histo> sam555: if you are logged in as that user just passwd
<sam555> histo: I'm changing another admin within the OS.
<blbrown_win3> nevermind I went to single window mode
<_lucas_br_> histo: Ok
<histo> sam555: sudo passwd otherusername
<sam555> histo: i used that command, however, it would not let me change it because it was too similar, but I need to make it this particular password.
<ESphynx> Seven_Six_Two I couldnt open anything, but in the console I could start xfce...
<histo> sam555: can you please pastebin the error you are receiving
<w0rm-_x> histo, I keep getting messages stating that there was a problem with the system and keep reporting them without a respond, also Ubuntu gets stuck when shutting it down while the other OSs does not
<ESphynx> Where can I configure to run an xfce session instead?
<sam555> it worked histo!!!
<barrett> gmachine_24, sorry, i'm frustrated because usually its packed in here and my raid array... is not assembling, and i'm panicking and nobody seems to have any advice
<histo> sam555: I don't know where you were thinking it was too similiar that should not be an issue
<sam555> histo: thanks much.  It was the sudo passwd otherusername that worked
<sam555> histo: when I did just passwd, it would give me that error
<sam555> thanks for the save
<histo> sam555: What error? I've never seen that.
<ESphynx> well metacity looks like a nice WM
<sam555> histo: it was saying "password too similar"
<sam555> something like that
<histo> sam555: ahh yeah it does
<usr13> ESphynx: There is startxfce4 lightdm etc.  Depends on how you want to start it.
<ESphynx> (Yay I got performance back!)
<usr13> ESphynx: From the console, startxfce4
<ESphynx> the desktop is in a poor state, but once I'm in and metacity and xfce4-session is started everything is good
<ESphynx> I was going nuts over the sluggish interface earlier
<ESphynx> hope things work better out of the box in VirtualBox for 13.04!!
<usr13> ESphynx: What sluggish interface was that?
<ESphynx> usr13: that was the default Quantal installed in VirtualBox
<usr13> ESphynx: Oh, ok.
<ESphynx> Precise worked much much much better.
<histo> ESphynx: any reason you need 12.10?
<ESphynx> histo Yes I'm trying to test/fix problems for Quantal
<ham1> :q
<ham1> :q
<shufflebot> I have a noob-ish ubuntu permissions problem. https://gist.github.com/9b9246c46ff26f6b2b90 <-- why
<Pici> shufflebot: directories need to be executable for them to be traversed into
<Ben64> shufflebot: you should really use sudo instead of running around as root
<apos> ^^
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> looking for a stripped down distro that runs lightweight for a PIII 800MHz, and 384MB ram (laptop)
<apos> xubuntu
<shufflebot> Ben64: sudo -i dude ;p
<genoobie> apos, xubuntu is a bit laggy...
<apos> because you have 384 ram.
<KI4RO> Is there a way to tell the software center onto which drive to install software?
<Ben64> shufflebot: but then you used su
<genoobie> right, but I was thinking just plain old, twm and a simplified de
<histo> Pici: in his example puppet is x for user puppet
<Pici> histo: but git is in the puppet group.
<genoobie> I am running puppylinux and I'm not entirely unhappy with it
<apos> your going to have to either use a very old distro from that era, or add a lil more ram
<histo> Pici: ahh
<genoobie> so apos if I bumped it up to 512MB (max) xubuntu might work nicely?
<histo> shufflebot: puppet folder is only x for the user not the g
<Ben64> genoobie: you could try lubuntu too
<Ben64> not sure which is lighter
<genoobie> ben64, I did but the video detect was borked....
<genoobie> lubuntu
<apos> genoobie,  yes. also it would be a good idea to adjust the "swappiness" so it wont use swap untill it absolutely has to
<shufflebot> Ben64: yeah because I'm switching users
<apos> lubuntu has more artwork
<genoobie> apos more artwork than xubuntu?
<apos> yes
<genoobie> hmm...I have lubuntu installed on another laptop and it seems reasonable
<genoobie> but that laptop is a dual core 1gb
<genoobie> anyhow, apos, lubuntu, xubuntu anything more streamlined DE?
<histo> Ben64: su = switch user
<Ben64> histo: i know...
<genoobie> okay, so suppose I go with lubuntu, I have a *nix that has some drivers
<apos> no dm and just run in terminal?
<apos> lubuntu is fine. just adjust the swapiness
<genoobie> should I get a printout of vendors (lspci) before I install lubuntu so the drivers work ok?
<apos> if xubuntu works, im sure lubuntu will work
<genoobie> yeah, xubuntu didn't quite work b/c of b43 legacy driver for wireless
<apos> remove any and all unessesary startup apps and adjust the swapiness.
<genoobie> so apos last thing
<genoobie> 12.10?
<usr13> genoobie: What does a DE have to do with a WiFi driver?
<genoobie> usr13, shouldn't have anything to do with it, but one *ntu install worked, the other didn't
<genoobie> all same params
<genoobie> md5s ok
<apos> 12.10 is working fine for me. just make sure your keeping up with the updates as always
<genoobie> okay, good enough
<genoobie> I could use the graphical installer but it wants lots of mem
<genoobie> planning to bump up ram to 512
<usr13> genoobie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genoobie> tx usr13
<genoobie> okay, I am off to install!
<genoobie> tx and gnite!
<histo> apos: there are lighter options than lxde btw.
<apos> i would never recommend lxde to begin with
<histo> apos: were'nt you guys talking about lubuntu? that's lxde
<apos> i told him to use xfce
<apos> he wanted lubuntu
<unsobill> guys
<unsobill> where to drill if I to change my default telnet client
<unsobill> ubuntu 12.4
<apos> drill?
<unsobill> basically i got web-interface that should start telnet windows
<unsobill> but it just doesnt open telnet promt ...
<unsobill> plz hurry guys :(
<apos> use gksudo instead?
<unsobill_> gksudo for what ?
<histo> unsobill: I don't think you want to change your default telnet app. To do so you would update-alternatives --config telnet
<histo> unsobill_: ^^ Although this doesn't sound like your issue
<unsobill_> its basically a web form thats calling this command : telnet://xxx.xxx.xxx.xx:2000
<dharrison> hi how can i find out how much swap space i have from terminal
<unsobill_> on windows associations works and telnet window opens up
<unsobill_> df -h ?
<Ben64> dharrison: free -m
<unsobill_> free -m :D right
<histo> unsobill_: Okay well that's browser dependant
<ItsMe__> My wireless driver doesn't work on Ubuntu 12.10,  Notebook is HP g6-2206et, what can I do ?
<unsobill_> histo...
<histo> unsobill_: unsobill_ ...
<unsobill_> i need something :D plz help
<unsobill_> u suggest using different browser ?
<histo> !details would help. | unsobill_
<ubottu> histo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> unsobill: just open a terminal and type "telnet 1.2.3.4"
<histo> !dtailes | unsobill_  This would help.
<unsobill_> ben telnet works
<unsobill_> trying firefox
<Ben64> unsobill: then use telnet
<histo> !details | unsobill_  This would help.
<ubottu> unsobill_  This would help.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<unsobill_> i was running it under chrome
<histo> unsobill_: In windows or linux?
<unsobill_> ubuntu
<unsobill_> nothing - same result on firefox as chrome
<unsobill_> terminal window not being activated
<unsobill_> arfgh
<unsobill_> i can open terminal and easily telnet but command from browser doesnt work
<histo> unsobill_: What webform?
<unsobill_> u want tv ?
<unsobill_> its basically lab farm
<unsobill_> that has lots of devices to telnet to
<unsobill_> u pick one - click open console to it and voila - terminal opens up with telnet connection to it
<unsobill_> thats how it is on windows :(
<histo> unsobill_: yeah with internet explorer maybe
<unsobill_> nah with firefox and chrome
<unsobill_> i suspect i has to do with this command :
<unsobill_> telnet://xxx.xxx.xxx:xxx
<unsobill_> basically ubuntu has no idea what to do with association "telnet://"
<unsobill_> tghats my uneducated guess
<histo> unsobill_: It's not that ubuntu doesn't but the browsers don't
<TheLordOfTime> unsobill, correction: the browsers don't know the connection.
<unsobill_> should browser ask OS about associations then...
<TheLordOfTime> unsobill, ubuntu doesn't dictate a browser's interpretation of URL prefixes (telnet://, IRC:// etc.(
<TheLordOfTime> at least not afaikl
<TheLordOfTime> file associations, maybe.  prefix associations, don't think so.
<unsobill_> awesome then i need to manually use my gnome connection manager to manually telnet to 30 devices
<histo> unsobill_: Have you thought about installing an extension in chrome or firefox?
<unsobill_> hmm
<unsobill_> perhaps may work
<histo> unsobill_: here's one froma  quick google search http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Google-Chrome-Extensions/Telnet-77530.shtml  Althought I would just look int he play store.
<histo> unsobill_: also you could add hostnames for each ip.. Then just telnet whateverhostname   in a terminal
<unsobill_> i guess i just use terminal manager if nothing else would work fine
<unsobill_> no time for drilling
<histo> unsobill_: I would look for an extension.
<unsobill_> im on ubuntu - no luxury of simplicity :D
<histo> unsobill_: would take less than a few minutes.
<unsobill_> i installed it
<unsobill_> its like 2x2 black box
<unsobill_> :D
<unsobill_> running in webform
<histo> unsobill_: I recomended searching googles extensions. That was just he first one I saw on some 3rd party site.
<unsobill_> i just stick to gnome connection manager and will wrrite script to telnet to 30 devices and open 30 windows there...
<massey_> Hey, so a while ago I installed skype and while apt-get told me the installation failed the program worked fine. However, now when I try to use apt-get I'm told that certain packages conflict with one another and to run `apt-get -f install` to fix the problem
<kitten_mittens> guyss
<unsobill_> weird really that theres no way to associate prefix like that
<massey_> This is what happens when I run said command http://pastebin.com/6WGFnT6B
<unsobill_> in windows u can...
<unsobill_> anyway
<massey_> any ideas how to fix my package manager?
<histo> unsobill_: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search-extensions/telnet
<kitten_mittens> its been over a week now and i havent been able to get ubuntu to work on my laptop or pc
<histo> unsobill_: In windows you get viruses and adware also
<unsobill_> true :D
<unsobill_> anyway histo i insalled that one
<unsobill_> its fine
<kitten_mittens> i thought it was working fine of my pc, i just updated and now im stuck on the purple ubuntu screen
<Ben64> i dunno, i clicked a telnet link in firefox and it asked me what to do with it
<unsobill_> see
<unsobill_> i had that too
<kitten_mittens> like its frozen...
<unsobill_> but then i press save settings whaever
<unsobill_> BEN does it open telnet window in terminal ?
<unsobill_> i guess my settings saved now how do i reset ?
<kitten_mittens> can anyone help me?
<unsobill_> reinstall chrome
<unsobill_> kitten whats up
<unsobill_> kitten burn ubuntu cd with speed of 4
<unsobill_> or less
<kitten_mittens> i did
<kitten_mittens> i also did usb
<unsobill_> get disk
<unsobill_> that works
<Ben64> !enter | unsobill_
<ubottu> unsobill_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unsobill_> harddrive issues perhaps or some driver
<kitten_mittens> ut was working all last night untill just dow i updated
<histo> kitten_mittens: can you ctrl+akt+F1-F6 and get to a tty?
<unsobill_> when u boot do u have different options to load different kernet ?
<unsobill_> anyway Ben can u answer ?
<Ben64> firefox prefrences
<kitten_mittens> no its completely frozen before ubuntu starts
<histo> kitten_mittens: ctrl+alt+F1 through F6
<unsobill_> in firefox after starting telnet did it worked ?
<kitten_mittens> as in.. caps lock wont even turn the capslock light on
<histo> kitten_mittens: it's locked up. Boot the computer and hold the shift key before the purple screen.  You should get a grub menu
<unsobill_> ben thats it probably firefox settings
<unsobill_> let me look applications
<unsobill_> ben !!!!
<unsobill_> telnet - use KtelnetService (default)
<unsobill_> what should i cahnge that to ?
<unsobill_> how to find out current default terminal ?
<kitten_mittens> its not working
<Ben64> i dunno, ask google
<unsobill_> arfh :P
<Ben64> nobody uses telnet anymore
<unsobill_> poop
<unsobill_> master
<histo> unsobill_: update-alternatives --get-selections
<unsobill_> thnx histo
<kitten_mittens> *cries*
<histo> unsobill_: You can see all your defaults
<histo> kitten_mittens: Why cry did you boot to a grub menu yet?
<kitten_mittens> it wont work
<Ben64> it will
<unsobill_> histo, update-alternatives --get-selections
<kitten_mittens> it wont
<histo> kitten_mittens: What won't work?
<unsobill_> oops
<kitten_mittens> it just goes streight to the purple screen
<unsobill_> histo, telnet auto /usr/bin/telnet.netkit
<Ben64> then you need to press shift earlier/more
<kitten_mittens> ok it worked.. i went rapid fire on both
<histo> unsobill_: yes that's fine
<unsobill_> oka ywhats KtelnetService
<histo> kitten_mittens: okay do you have more than one option for kernel?
<unsobill_> i got that as promt - how can i change it to something that will work lol
<histo> kitten_mittens: you can try booting an older one.
<kitten_mittens> i dont know what a kennel is but i have ubuntu advanced options for ubuntu and system settup
<histo> kitten_mittens: can you take a picture of the screen and paste it?
<unsobill_> histo I want to select open with Terminal but its not there...
<histo> !paste | kitten_mittens
<ubottu> kitten_mittens: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kitten_mittens> i have no camera
<histo> unsobill_: I have no idea what you are talking about.  Just please use a addon for firefox or an extension in chrome.  There are many. That functionality is not built into linux versions of those browsers aparently.
<histo> kitten_mittens: cell phone w/ camera?
<Ben64> unsobill: you should really google your problem, solution is the first link
<histo> Ben64: You may want to tell him what you searched for?
<kitten_mittens> theres only 3 options, 'ubuntu', 'advanced options for ubuntu' and 'system settup'
<Ben64> "ubuntu open telnet url"
<histo> lol
<kitten_mittens> and e to edit commands and c for command line
<Ben64> its not rocket surgery
<histo> kitten_mittens: hold on one second i'm checking something on that.
<Guest80061> Hi, I have a question about installing Ubuntu on USB w/ persistent file.  When you're doing updates/saving to folders under home folder/etc. does ubuntu automatically save it to the persistent file(casper-rw)?
<histo> kitten_mittens: also what version of ubuntu did you install
<kitten_mittens> 12.10
<histo> Guest80061: yes
<Ben64> did 12.10 change the grub menu?
<Guest80061> Another question: How can I get my main hard drive to mount when it won't?
<histo> kitten_mittens: do you not see something like this http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JkW4rtv2kGA/T2iNGdO6MLI/AAAAAAAADUY/0NlBNgwJJgQ/s1600/GRUB2-boot-menu.png
<histo> Ben64: man friggen 12.10
<Ben64> Guest80061: what do you mean "when it won't"
<kitten_mittens> yeah but differnt options
<ElixirVitae> Hi~
<mangdood> What ways are there of changing GNOME 3 settings? I haven't installed it but I'd like to be able to change settings to my preference
<histo> kitten_mittens: ahh they changed that in 12.10 select advanced options
<kitten_mittens> and my grub is version 2.00-7ubuntu11
<Guest80061> When I right click on it from the home folder and click mount I get an error message "unable to mount volume"
<ElixirVitae> I was wondering whether setting up a new system from minimal CD and adding packages or deleting certain packages from a normal install have difference.
<ElixirVitae> Does it?
<histo> kitten_mittens: under advanced options you should be able to select an older kernel version
<histo> ElixirVitae: yes gets rid of a lot of bloat
<kitten_mittens> ok, theres versions 3.5.0-22 and 3.5.0-17 and both have a recovery option too
<histo> ElixirVitae: you can completely customize what's installed
<histo> kitten_mittens: slect 3.5.0-17  non-recovery
<histo> kitten_mittens: see if the system boots without errors
<kitten_mittens> it froze
<ElixirVitae> Can't I get rid of the said bloat after install by hunting them down via synaptic?
<kitten_mittens> it says loading linux 3.5.0-17-generic... then under it says loading initial ramdisk ... and its frozen
<ElixirVitae> I meant normal install, btw.
<histo> ElixirVitae: Yeah I guess just a longer way of doing it.
<histo> ElixirVitae: like if you are going to just install ubuntu-desktop from a minimal install then there is no difference.
<ElixirVitae> I wonder whether they will be more or less equivalent.
<histo> ElixirVitae: if you are going to start with a cli system and work up then there would be. I'm sure you'd miss a bunch of stuff going backwards.
<ElixirVitae> I sure won't install ubuntu-desktop :)
<histo> ElixirVitae: Like what are you trying to accomplish in total?
<ElixirVitae> Another question, do configs change between 32 and 64 bit systems?
<histo> ElixirVitae: no
<ElixirVitae> I want to get a leaner system, and learn more in the process, but wonder whether the hassle would be worth it.
<ElixirVitae> If it doesn't give me much benefit, I'd rather install normal and delete some parts.
<azbyin> hi all.. How do i ensure that *all* logged in users are able to read/write to a usb disk i have just plugged in?
<kitten_mittens> :(
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, how do I start an ssh session and then background it?  (And then bring it back to foreground and/or end it when I want to get rid of it)
<histo> ElixirVitae: You could always create a virtual machine and install a minimals system and work up.. Ex: install xorg  then whatever de you wanted.  You don't have to use a login manager for instance or you can pick a lighter one.
<histo> kitten_mittens: what did it still lock up?
<kitten_mittens> it says loading linux 3.5.0-17-generic... then under it says loading initial ramdisk ... and its frozen
<histo> kitten_mittens: okay time to try recovery mode
<ElixirVitae> Great, I should test it in VM, that way I can check whether my configs carry over seamlessly as well.
<kitten_mittens> mm im just googling it first to see why its happening
<ElixirVitae> Thanks histo, much appreciated.
<histo> JokesOnYou77: ctlr+z    will dump you back to a prompt then type bg   to background
<somsip> JokesOnYou77: use something like screen or tmux, if I understand what you need correctly
<kitten_mittens> but my nets going super slow, wont load the pages -_-
<histo> JokesOnYou77: fg will bring it back to fore ground.
<histo> kitten_mittens: could be many things. Bad hardware or software... We hve to test.
<kitten_mittens> its not hardware, i have a nevery expensive motherboard that tells me whenever somethings wrong hardware wise
<JokesOnYou77> histo, ctrl+z doesn't seem to work with an ssh session
<histo> kitten_mittens: I wouldn't rule it out. Since you are experiencing these wierd issues.  But you need to try booting to recovery mode.  It should dump you at a terminal.  Then we can see if all the updates installed properly.
<histo> JokesOnYou77: hold up let me try
<kitten_mittens> ok
<histo> JokesOnYou77: I would use screen then.
<histo> JokesOnYou77: I didn't even think that it would forward the ctrl+z to the remote session
<histo> duh
<histo> JokesOnYou77: if you want to use jobs ie ctrl+z you have to ~ then Ctrl+z
<JokesOnYou77> histo, I figured it out.  I can just use & and then fg the job number it gives when I want to get it back :)
<histo> JokesOnYou77: ~ is the escape character
<histo> JokesOnYou77: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/42365/how-do-i-background-an-ssh-session/42367#42367
<histo> JokesOnYou77: although you still should checkout screen much more powerfull.
<Ben64> yes, screen
<JokesOnYou77> histo, thanks.  Yeah, my solution didn't quite seem to work, I could get the ssh session back just with fg but then something funky happened with the prompt
<JokesOnYou77> And yes, I realize that screen is generally better but I'm using my GUI atm, and I don't like multiple gui terminal windows running AND screen
<histo> JokesOnYou77: when you bring it back hit enter for the screen to redraw. But ~ then ctrl+z works here for me
<kitten_mittens> histo im in the recovery menu, now what
<histo> JokesOnYou77: What I use is screen on the remote machine.   So I can disconnect the ssh session. Then if I want to come back I just ssh back in and reattach the screen starting where I left off.
<histo> kitten_mittens: No under Advanced options for Ubuntu boot one of the (reocover mode) kernels
<unsobill> OH GOD FINALLY
<unsobill> PUTTY SAVED ME
<FloodBot1> unsobill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitten_mittens> histo i did, it have me a recovery menu
<unsobill> spent 1 hour trying to get firefox to associate telnet or ssh links under ubuntu
<unsobill> fuking hell
<unsobill> putty FTW
<JokesOnYou77> histo, ahhh yes, I see what you mean.  I'm actually starting an ssh session with a dynamically forwarded port to the remot host so I can use it as a SOCKS proxy from browsing on my local host.  I don't have anything to really DO on the remote machine, I just need the tunnel open
<histo> JokesOnYou77: then use -N so you don't get a prompt
<histo> kitten_mittens: what are your options?
<kitten_mittens> resume normal boot, clean, dpkg, grub, network, root, system summery
<kitten_mittens> im guessing root? it says drop to root shell promt
<JokesOnYou77> histo, perfect! ty :)
<histo> kitten_mittens: How is this computer connected to network?
<kitten_mittens> wireless
<histo> kitten_mittens: is there a netroot option?
<JokesOnYou77> histo, w8, but that doesn't give me back my local prompt :/
<ekristen> are their any web based repo management tools?
<kitten_mittens> no
<ekristen> also is there any way to run a repo mirror but be able to approve/disapprove packages before allowing servers to download them?
<histo> kitten_mittens: what's under network?  Can you configure your network card. And then drop to root shell that would be the goal here. Sorry it's been awhile since i've been in there.
<kitten_mittens> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/fixsudoprecise03.jpg
<ekristen> I'm looking to run several ubuntu servers internally in a production env, and want to control which packages get advertised for update
<histo> kitten_mittens: yeah enable networking and setup your network
<kitten_mittens> im confused -_-
<histo> kitten_mittens: kitten_mittens use the up and down arrows and hilight network then press enter
<kitten_mittens> i did it and it sayd clean, 205505/14581760 files, 3429860/58320640 blocks
<kitten_mittens> and it just stoppderscoreed, i have a flashing un
<histo> kitten_mittens: What when you clicked networking?
<kitten_mittens> yeah
<GoGetOperated> Hey
<kitten_mittens> i just have a flashing underscore
<GoGetOperated> ./Go~Get\.
<histo> kitten_mittens: Do you still have a cd lying around that you can boot to?  It would be a lot easier than walking you through configuring a network in command line if you just booted that and we repaired from there.
<kitten_mittens> ok, i dont have cd i have usb for my pc
<histo> kitten_mittens: or usb. I can't remember what you staid you installed from?
<kitten_mittens> because it has no cdrom
<histo> kitten_mittens: yeah boot to the usb drive you installed from.
<Brewski> I'm looking for a QR barcode scanner solution for Ubuntu. We're looking to scan QR codes into a web form instead of manually typing them, so a "keyboard wedge" would be preferred (like credit card readers).
<GoGetOperated> What ar you trying to do
<Brewski> I know the software is there, is there hardware compatibility for any USB scanners yet?
<kitten_mittens> done histo
<GoGetOperated> There is a thing called Google look for ith there
<histo> kitten_mittens: I have to go but basically you are going to try. Booting from usb.  Setup your network so it gets online. Mount the hard drive where ubuntu is installed.  chroot /dev/sdx replace sdx with whatever your hdd is.  Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<kitten_mittens> ok..
<histo> Brewski: Barcode scanners are just detected as keyboards most should work with linux.
<NewUbun> hello
<Brewski> Sweet! I'll have to buy one and test
<Brewski> thx
<NewUbun> need some help
<kitten_mittens> error, invalid enviroment blook, press any key to continue?
<histo> Brewski: like you can scan barcodes into a text document
<histo> kitten_mittens: what where?
<kitten_mittens> OMFG THIS IS STUPID
<histo> kitten_mittens: I really recomend doing a memtest.  Or I suspect your original iso you downloaded was corrupt.
<NewUbun> yesterday i installed openproject from sourceforge but it is not workin.. I tried again today and got this msg
<histo> kitten_mittens: but I have to go.
<kitten_mittens> MY bios goes so fasgt its literally impossible to load the boot menu thing, or open the bios
<kitten_mittens> ok thank you
<histo> kitten_mittens: perhaps someone else can help.
<histo> kitten_mittens: hit the shift key and get the grub menu again and run a memtest
<NewUbun> "your java vendor is "oracle corporation". to run OpenProj, you nee dthe sun java iplementation. The auto-detect java runtime used is "java". If you hae a newer version, you can anually cane it by editing the "Java_exe" property in te auto-detection file, "$HOME/.openproj/run.conf" Otherwise, to force auto-detection again you can remove "$Home/.openproj/run.conf"
<NewUbun> can someone help
<NewUbun> I am new to ubuntu
<NewUbun> anyone
<NewUbun> ..............
<konam> Audacious is incredibly slow to start (a full 20 seconds) after I try to play songs with it be it from the "open with" menu from nautilus or simply starting it through the dash. I don't know why this is, does somebody else experience this? My machine is decent (dell inspiron 14z N411z), and my ubuntu version 12.10
<cainus> can anyone tell me the magic behind ln -s and why it never wants to work for me?  isn't it just `ln -s /real/path /pretend/path`  ?
<NewUbun> anyone...
<NewUbun> I a new to ubuntu and having a small problem with Java
<solrac> how do you open firefox in terminal mode
<jrib> cainus: sure.
<matt> hello my name is matt
<NewUbun> can someone help
<Guest33132> i need some help
<kitten_mittens> can someone help me
<solrac> help how do you open firefox in terminal mode
<jrib> cainus: so do you have a specific example you are having trouble with?
<kitten_mittens> i got told to do this: Booting from usb.  Setup your network so it gets online. Mount the hard drive where ubuntu is installed.  chroot /dev/sdx replace sdx with whatever your hdd is.  Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kitten_mittens> but how do i find out what my hard drive is
<NewUbun> write firefox and press enter
<cainus> jrib: yeah, but it'll just be some different paths from what I pasted
<kitten_mittens> anyone?
<NewUbun> is there anyone here that can help
<cainus> jrib: sudo ln -s build-couchdb/build/etc/logrotate.d/couchdb /etc/logrotate.d/couchdb
<cainus> NewUbun: just ask your question
<jrib> cainus: you're giving a relative path, make sure that that makes sense relative to the target
<Guest33132> im trying to burn an image iso of the newest ubuntu from a windows pc to use as a bootable new installation on my hp laptop that is having issues with windows. i installed a version of ubuntu i had from 2011 on the laptop and it worked except it is out of date and cannot be upgraded. so like i said i downloaded and am trying to burn the iso using nero 9 on a windows pc to then use to boot and install the 12 ubuntu on my laptop any
<cainus> jrib: it only makes sense relative to my cwd... should I just give absolute paths?
<jrib> cainus: you can use absolute paths if you want, yes
<kitten_mittens> i feel as if im asking a pretty simple question
<cainus> jrib: ahhh okay... so what does it do with the path?  writes it into the symbolic link?
<cainus> jrib: so my relative paths wouldn't wortk
<Guest33132> any help?
<jrib> cainus: you can use relative paths, but they have to be relative to /etc/logrotate.d/couchdb, not your cwd
<solrac> how do you open firefox in terminal mode
<solrac> help
<NewUbun> write firefox and press enter
<solrac> no display
<cainus> jrib: ha alright... thanks :)  I've been wondering for years wth I've been doing wrong :)
<OerHeks> Guest33132, newest ubuntu 12.10 needs a DVD+r
<cainus> solrac: firefox doesn't run in terminal mode
<Guest33132> so just burn the iso image to a dvdr?
<kitten_mittens> i got told to do this: Booting from usb.  Setup your network so it gets online. Mount the hard drive where ubuntu is installed.  chroot /dev/sdx replace sdx with whatever your hdd is.  Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kitten_mittens> but how do i find out what my hard drive is
<OerHeks> Guest33132, yes, or use a usb stick if your pc can boot from it.
<NewUbun> help plz
<Guest33132> i just dont have a stick handy but thanks ill try that and get back thanks.
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi buddy get you to ssh in and set my unrealircd server up?
<NewUbun> I a new to ubuntu and having a small problem with Java
<kitten_mittens> omg i wanna hit someone..
<Justin_jtb7rmv> hi all get you to ssh in and set my unrealircd server up?
<NewUbun> help plz
<NewUbun> I a new to ubuntu and having a small problem with Java versions
<kitten_mittens> nobody helps newubun
<NewUbun> nope
<ItsMe__> :D
<ItsMe__> what kind of help ?
<ItsMe__> just ask :p
<kitten_mittens> i have like 300 times :)
<NewUbun> linux mint wa much better in this regard
<OerHeks> kitten_mittens, fdisk -l should tell your drives
<ItsMe__> and no one helps me too :p
<NewUbun> "your java vendor is "oracle corporation". to run OpenProj, you nee dthe sun java iplementation. The auto-detect java runtime used is "java". If you hae a newer version, you can anually cane it by editing the "Java_exe" property in te auto-detection file, "$HOME/.openproj/run.conf" Otherwise, to force auto-detection again you can remove "$Home/.openproj/run.conf"
<NewUbun> i installed open proj an it wont run
<OerHeks> openproject and closed oracle java .. i guess you need openJDK
<kitten_mittens> i got told to do this: Booting from usb.  Setup your network so it gets online. Mount the hard drive where ubuntu is installed.  chroot /dev/sdx replace sdx with whatever your hdd is.  Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kitten_mittens> but when i do choot /dev/sda it says not a directory
<gmachine_24> Hello again. I am booted from a live 12.04 LTS USB flash drive and I need to overwrite the hard on this laptop; I am doing to use "dd" and I know the CLI command to overwrite the drive with zeros or randomly . . . but I want to know how to overwrite the drive multiple times. Thanks.
<solrac> so you can open a browser onli in graphic mode?
<gmachine_24> *hard drive
<gmachine_24> and 'going to use'
<kitten_mittens> whys it so impossible to get help
<NewUbun> anyone
<kitten_mittens> i guess nobodys helping today
<ItsMe__> NewUbun,  how have u tried to install ? Did u tried this http://bit.ly/9VxNou ?
<NewUbun> i really want to start typing in CAP
<gmachine_24> kitten_mittens, I don't know. what happens when you do $sudo fdisk -l?
<gmachine_24> kitten_mittens, forgive me if you have answered this already. I just got here.
<kitten_mittens> it lists my /dev/sda drive
<gmachine_24> kitten_mittens, well, ............. can you post the result in pastebin? It lists details........ and those are important
<NewUbun> ItsMe: i downloaded it, changed it to .deb and installed it
<NewUbun> but looks like it has a problem with my Java
<kitten_mittens> the problem is when i turn on my pc, it freezes, so we tryed a differnt kennal thing in grub and it just locks up at loading initial ramdisk
<NewUbun> how do i fix tat
<ItsMe__> did u changet what to .deb ?
<kitten_mittens> i got told to do this: Booting from usb.  Setup your network so it gets online. Mount the hard drive where ubuntu is installed.  chroot /dev/sdx replace sdx with whatever your hdd is.  Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gmachine_24> kitten_mittens, did you try a command prompt and then do a filecheck?
<kitten_mittens> i dont know how to do that
<NewUbun> I changed the folder from rpm to deb
<NewUbun> the zip folder i had downloaded was in rpm
<gmachine_24> kitten_mittens, well............ if you get to the Grub splash screen . . . you can choose (usually) to go to a command line... there should be that option for every kernel version you have on your drive
<kitten_mittens> yeah we tryed that
<kitten_mittens> well we tryed a differnt kernal thing
<gmachine_24> kitten_mittens, if not, if you have a live USB boot drive - or even a cd - you can boot into the live version and then to a file check from a terminal
<kitten_mittens> thts what im doing now
<NewUbun> its_me... you here?
<NewUbun> anyone????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ItsMe__> I'm searching NewUbun
<gmachine_24> *do a file check from a terminal as in $cntrl+atl+t and then $sudo e2fsck -ef /dev/sda or whatever
<NewUbun> ok
<gmachine_24> NewUbun - how did you change the folder?
<gmachine_24> patience! | NewUbun
<gmachine_24> er
<gmachine_24> !patience | NewUbun
<NewUbun> let me check the command i used
<somsip> !patience | NewUbun
<ubottu> NewUbun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kittenmittenz> gmachine_24 http://pastebin.com/NWveRCAm
<NewUbun> i am new to all this
<gmachine_24> somsip, thank you :)
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, did you just change your user name?
<loren> I am looking for help with Archive Manager.  What channel is most likely to help?
<kittenmittenz> no this is my pc on the live usb, the other is on my laptop, the  key on my pc keyboar oesnt work so i have to use a macro on my game pa which is annoying so i was using the laptop
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, well, the instructions you received before don't make sense to me. Your /dev/sda drive is not formatted or partitioned so you can't mount it anywhere.
<kittenmittenz> nooo\
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, no what
<gmachine_24> or nooo\ what?
<ItsMe__> NewUbun, go to your home folder than open .openproj/run.conf
<kitten_mittens> my sda drive is my sda drive..a s in.. its where i was running ubuntu just fine yesterday until i updated and restarted then couldnt turn back on
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, well it looks like it's shot.
<kitten_mittens> :(
<kitten_mittens> how do i check my hard drive for errors
<ItsMe__> then change the line that is 'JAVA_OPTS="-Xms128m -Xmx768m" ' to 'JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.vendor=Sun -Xms128m -Xmx768m" '
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, the bare drive?
<kittenmittenz> yeah, its an ss
<kitten_mittens> its an ssd
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, $sudo e2fsck -v -c -c /dev/sda
<ItsMe__> it runs on my ubuntu now NewUbun  :)
<gmachine_24> you need to do the -c 2x
<gmachine_24> it is a quick check
<gmachine_24> although..................
<kittenmittenz> it keeps saying that it is in use
<gmachine_24> yeah. can you umount it?
<kittenmittenz> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo e2fsck -v -c -c /dev/sda
<kittenmittenz> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<kittenmittenz> /dev/sda is in use.
<kittenmittenz> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<kittenmittenz> i presse the little eject button?
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, as in $sudo umount /dev/sda
<ItsMe__> NewUbun,  hey have u did it ?
<kittenmittenz> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda
<kittenmittenz> umount: /dev/sda: not mounted
<kittenmittenz> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo e2fsck -v -c -c /dev/sda
<kittenmittenz> e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<kittenmittenz> /dev/sda is in use.
<kittenmittenz> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<FloodBot1> kittenmittenz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, I think you probably have to use dd.
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, I think you probably have to use "dd", the command, that is.
<kitten_mittens> whats the dd?
<NewUbun> nope
<ItsMe__> nope what :D
<gmachine_24> hang on. let me check this. are you ready to accept you might not get your data back off that drive?
<kittenmittenz> that is okay, i only got it working yesteray
<NewUbun> i could not find the answer and dono how to fix the problemm
<Guest33132> burnt the iso to dvd and it still wants to just boot to my old ubuntu release that is out of date....need help...
<ItsMe__> NewUbun, just try it man, it works. resource : http://bit.ly/T7KjW4
<ItsMe__> could u open the /home/.openproj/run.conf  file ?
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, then why not just reinstall Ubuntu?
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, it seems much easier
<ItsMe__> when you're your home folder press "ctrl+h" to see the hidden folders , NewUbun
<kittenmittenz> because ive been trying to get it working for the past week an it wornt i keep getting errors, the image is fine i check the m5 an ive ownloae it like 10 times now
<subb1> Hi guys.
<ItsMe__> then open the .openproj folder and run.conf file and change the line, NewUbun  m'kay ? :)
<kittenmittenz> like graphics rivers errors, rea onl6 file system errors, now this error
<gmachine_24> the gpt listed in your fdisk output is, I guess, a shortcut or abbreviation for GUID - which is partition information of some sort I'm not up on
<kittenmittenz> noboy can help me :/
<kittenmittenz> i wante ubuntu, i also tye linux mint, it int work either
<subb1> I'm trying to remove CUPS from Lucid. But ubuntu-desktop is also among the list of packages that will be removed. How to prevent that being removed and remove cups only?
<kittenmittenz> i guess ill go back to winows, thanks anyway
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, hang on. if you're willing to wipe the drive ........ you can try the dd command. hang tight.
<ItsMe__> windows is bad man, you can't learn anything with that :D just follow the instructions of gmachine_24  :)
<Guest33132> any help?
<ItsMe__> NewUbun,  ????
<ItsMe__> any help about what Guest33132 ?
<bravis> l
<pertinate_> I need some help, if you guys don't mind. :o
<ItsMe__> ok
<ItsMe__> :)
<Guest33132> i just burnt the newest iso of ubuntu to a dvd to install it into my lapotop and it still wants to load up with my old ubuntu the i had a dvd for that is unsupported now. and the boot option is set to boot from dvd.
<pertinate_> I'm in need of enabling my two extra buttons on my mouse: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/d/comfort-mouse-4500 this is the mouse I'm using.
<Hamled> so I'm trying to configure a machine with two ethernet interfaces, both with static IPs. When I do an ifup -a it brings up both interfaces and sets a route for default using one interface, but I want it to use the other instead. I've added such a statement to the correct interface in /etc/network/interfaces but it's still just using the other  interface
<Hamled> how can I figure out what is causing it to setup a route for default on one of the interfaces automatically?
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, ok, try this
<Guest33132> ?
<kittenmittenz> ok
<ItsMe__> Guest33132,  did u checked md5 ? And are u sure you wrote the iso correctly ? I think u can't see boot menu from dvd ?
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, ok, try  $sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, ok, try  if you cannot do that, you might have to install the program e2fsprogs as in $sudo apt-get install e2fsprogs
<Guest33132> im saying i changed the boot menu in the pc to boot from dvd first. would md5 been when burning or?
<kittenmittenz> Checking blocks 0 to 250059095
<kittenmittenz> Checking for bad blocks (read-only test):
<NewUbun> <Its_me> u here
<kittenmittenz> its not oing anything though..
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, yes, that is the one
<gmachine_24> do you just have a blinking curser?
<ItsMe__> Guest33132,  u must use md5checksum programs to check iso file , search on google "ubuntu md5 check".
<gmachine_24> cursor
<akar1m> hello guys
<kittenmittenz> ya
<akar1m> I want tou extend my screen
<NewUbun> ItsMe__u ehre
<akar1m> I am using ATI VGA card
<ItsMe__> If it's correct, u should have burned iso file wrongly i guess.
<akar1m> how can I do that ?
<ItsMe__> NewUbun,  yeah but i must go :)
<ItsMe__> did u try it ?
<akar1m> in windows ctrl+p and click extend option
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, at the end of the terminal line $ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ or on a blank line?
<NewUbun> sorry guys I was trying to copy the nae
<NewUbun> name
<kittenmittenz> blank?
<akar1m> I am using my laptop's screen as a second display
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, if it says it's checking then it's checking
<kittenmittenz> after rea onlytest: it just has a squar box
<akar1m> I got HDMI output
<NewUbun> yes but how do i  get to the file... I tried in terminal but could not find the .openproj file
<evansch0> i need some help o.o
<ItsMe__> don't use terminal, go to your home folder and press "ctrl+h"  then search ".openproj" folder and open the "run.conf" file, NewUbun
<evansch0> i need to find out how to connect a device like a usb as a drive like c:\ or D:\
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, it is checking. also, when you boot from a live install on a usb drive or cd/dvd there is a choice to do a hard drive check
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, that is one of your options.
<NewUbun> i used the cd / then cd home and then cd newubun but after that when i tried ls i did not get any file by the name .openproj
<kittenmittenz> ill o that next
<NewUbun> ok
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, and............ if you don't like any of those......... you can do $sudo touch /forcefsck which will force the computer to do a hard drive check on your next reboot
<evansch0> so does anyone know how to connect a usb as a main drive
<gmachine_24> evansch0, as in you want to boot from it or what
<NewUbun> found it
<NewUbun> 1 sec
<ItsMe__> ok
<evansch0> no i want it to be used instead of my hard drive
<usr13> evansch0: You mean to set a static mount point?
<evansch0> no idea
<evansch0> :/
<gmachine_24> evansch0, is your os going to be on this drive?
<usr13> evansch0: You want to move your /home/directory to it?
<evansch0> yes
<evansch0> i think
<gmachine_24> lol
<gmachine_24> yes, to which question
<gmachine_24> or both
<NewUbun> should i cane it to ""-Djava.vendor = Sun-Xms128m-Xmx768m"
<NewUbun> or just Sun-Xms....
<evansch0> ok first let me tell you some background on my laptop
<evansch0> its an hp 4410t
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, depending on your cpu speed and etc. that disk check will take awhile
<ItsMe__> -Djava.vendor = Sun-Xms128m-Xmx768m" , it must be this
<evansch0> 2 gb on the hard drive xD
<usr13> evansch0: For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kittenmittenz> i have an 8core 3.5 ghz?
<NewUbun> ok
<evansch0> i have 2 ghz
<evansch0> the whole hard drive space is basically just the graphical ram
<usr13> evansch0: Do you have a portion of your /home/directory that is very large?  Like /home/evansch0/videos  or /home/evansch0/music ?
<ugtarmas> apt-get install yum
<ItsMe__> ugtarmas,  lol :D
<evansch0> and i want to use my sata drive and my usb drive
<evansch0> together\
<usr13> evansch0: It would be easier to just create a mount point for a particular subdirectory.
<ItsMe__> NewUbun,  any result
<ItsMe__> ?
<evansch0> and i do that how
<kittenmittenz> i wish it ha a progress bar
<usr13> evansch0: Well, you can, (use the sata and usb drive together), I'm just trying to determine the best way.
<Dmnchild> Hey all, can someone help me understand setquota? I am trying to set a users diskspace to 100gb. see the usage help, but still not working for me.
<NewUbun> noting i did not get the msg again but the program did not start either
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, well........ if you want to see if it's running do $cntrl+alt+t to open a terminal, type $top at the command line and the process should be listed at the top, using most of the cpu
<usr13> evansch0: You have to create a mount point for it and then, (if you're going use your /home/dir for it), move /home/evansch0 to it.
<evansch0> mount point?
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, not most of the cpu, but it will be the process using the most
<gmachine_24> cpu cycles
<NewUbun> is there a way to uninstall open proj and reinstall it
<usr13> evansch0: yes mount point.
<NewUbun> to see if tere is a problem there
<evansch0> what is a mount point
<ItsMe__> new ubun i guess u didn't change correctlye.  JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.vendor=Sun -Xms128m -Xmx768m"
<ItsMe__> it must be like this
<usr13> evansch0: a mount point is just a directory where files are stored.  /home/evansch0  if it is on another drive is called a "mount point".
<evansch0> well i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<ItsMe__> can u copy the line that u changed ?
<NewUbun> ok let mme try again.. i will copy paste what you typed here
<evansch0> that is why i need to use then together
<evansch0> *them
<usr13> evansch0: But this new location must have an entry for it in the /etc/fstab file. We can show you how.
<evansch0> where can you show me
<usr13> evansch0: Oh, you havent' done the install yet.  Well, just have the drive plugged in when you do the installed, and designate it as the mount point for /home
<NewUbun> thanks it worked this time
<NewUbun> thatnks alot
<ItsMe__> you're welcome :) I must go, have a nice day :)
<usr13> *install*  not installed
<evansch0> then i guess i should change the boot device
<NewUbun> Thank you Its_Me__
<usr13> evansch0: Change the boot device?
<NewUbun> you too
<usr13> evansch0: No, we're not talking about the boot device here.
<evansch0> yes the boot device right now boot device is usb then optical drive then so on
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> which is the best fs to format a 1TB external disk ?
<usr13> evansch0: So you are NOW saying that you want to do the entire Ubuntu install on the USB device?
<evansch0> i should change it from usb to optical drive xD
<evansch0> no both devices if possible
<usr13> evansch0: (That's ok, we just need to know what it is you really want to do.)
<usr13> evansch0: You dan do it on both devices, yes.
<evansch0> brb
<evansch0> <------ AFK
<usr13> evansch0: The larger partition should be /home
<kdns_> aLeSD: For what purpose? Probably ext3 or ext4
<loren> Need help with file roller
<usr13> evansch0: Recommended sizes:  8G swap, 30G /  and the rest, (or what ever you want to use of the USB drive), for /home
<aLeSD> kdns_ storage ... and sometime share wit no linux boxes
<losticeberg> My network card is not working at all. in ubutu 12.04
<usr13> losticeberg: What network card is it?
<gmachine_24> loren, as in what specifically?
<usr13> losticeberg: lspci |pastebinit
<bencc> how much memory does a minimum install of ubuntu server needs?
<losticeberg> it in a dell inspion 6000
<usr13> losticeberg: and send us resulting URL
<losticeberg> ive tryed two diffrent ones
<evansch0> im thinking of getting a external hard drive  320 to 500 gigs
<usr13> losticeberg: What does ifconfig say?
<loren> Trying to connect File Roller 3.4.1 for Gnome to a Windows share.
<evansch0> how would i use that device
<gmachine_24> losticeberg, can you do a $sudo lspci as usr13 says?
<usr13> !paste |losticeberg
<ubottu> losticeberg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ray> hello, anyone know how to use *.run.gz file??
<usr13> losticeberg: Does  ifconfig   show a section for eth0  or  eth1 ?
<arp-> hello
<usr13> Ray: .gz indicates a compressed file.  see man gunzip
<losticeberg> no it dos not even show i have wireless with 12.10
<Dmnchild> Anyone able to help me with the setquota command for limiting a specific users /home/?
<kittenmittenz> taking forevvver
<usr13> losticeberg: So, one card is wireless and one is ethernet?
<arp-> How is the binary name of ATI Catalyst control panel?
<loren> Yes
<Ben64> Ray: what is it, by the way
<losticeberg> on 12.04 its a firmware not setup
<usr13> losticeberg: what is firmware?
<losticeberg> on 12.04 thats what it ses about my wireless card
<usr13> losticeberg: Open a terminal window, type   lspci   hit Enter and see what it says about the wireless card.  Show us that line here.
<evansch0> so usr if i use a external hard drive would i be able to boot from that
<losticeberg> yes one ethernet
<Chriys> i'm going to reinstall postfix what config do i need to send email throught my isp smtp server
<evansch0> usr13: if i use a external hard drive would i be able to boot from that
<usr13> losticeberg: Is the ethernet card working?
<usr13> evansch0: Yes, if your computer will boot to it.
<losticeberg> not sure no way to hook up to test
<evansch0> usr13: i think it will since it booted from a usb one before
<usr13> evansch0: If your computer is capable of booting to USB, then yes, you can do the complete Ubuntu install on it.
<usr13> evansch0: How big is it?
<gmachine_24> losticeberg, for example, $sudo lspci has this as my bottom line "03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)"
<loren> loren@loren-laptop:~$ sudo lspci
<loren> [sudo] password for loren:
<loren> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<loren> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<loren> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> loren: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loren> 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<gmachine_24>  
<evansch0> usr13: how big is what?
<usr13> !paste | loren
<ubottu> loren: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> loren: lspci | pastebinit   #And post resulting URL here.
<gmachine_24> loren, do you know how to use the terminal and the command line?
<usr13> losticeberg:  Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<arp-> I need the binary name of ATI Catalyst GUI , can help me?
<evansch0> usr13: what were you reffering to when you said "how big is it?"
<usr13> evansch0: Your USB drive.
<evansch0> usr13: oh well its only 4 gb xD
<dr_willis> arp-: it's   amdccc  or somthing like that
<usr13> evansch0: That's pretty small.  A normal Ubuntu install will not fit on 4G
<loren> I ran the command in terminal and then tried to paste the display in this message line, resulting in a FloodBot.
<evansch0> usr13 well it was only the boot up usb
<usr13> !minimal | evansch0
<ubottu> evansch0: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gmachine_24> loten, so use pastebin
<gmachine_24> *loren
<misterswag_> how to update to frodo with using the webupd8 ppa?
<kittenmittenz> i have a question..
<kittenmittenz> are we human?.. or are we dancer?
<evansch0> i also am using a boot up dvd now 700 mb
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, ..............out with it
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, we are devo
<kittenmittenz> lol
<usr13> kittenmittenz: Well, if it's about Ubuntu, you've come to the right place.  If not....well.
<usr13> kittenmittenz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kittenmittenz> sorry... i have the killers - human stuck in my head
<gmachine_24> kittenmittenz, I am running $dd on my hard drive and it is using >60% of the CPU
<usr13> evansch0: You do not have a USB drive that is bigger than 4G?
<kittenmittenz> naw, gmachine_24 is helping me im just waiting for a stupi check thingie
<usr13> evansch0: How big is your sata drive?
<evansch0> usr13: what is the ubuntu live user username and password because i cant get back on
<kittenmittenz> it says 2.6%
<evansch0> usr13: its only 2 gb
<filantropus> Hi there
<evansch0> xD
<filantropus> I have another Pc
<usr13> evansch0: That is small!
<filantropus> in that one
<gmachine_24> evansch0, there is no username or password
<kittenmittenz> an compiz is using 22- %
<filantropus> i have this msg: "machine check exception"
<evansch0> then why does it keep asking for one?
<kittenmittenz> 210%
<usr13> kittenmittenz: so...?
<filantropus> after it, the pc goes down.
<usr13> kittenmittenz: Do you have a question?
<filantropus> can someone help me?
<kittenmittenz> well.. thats more % than i have..
<gmachine_24> evansch0, I do not know
<evansch0> :/
<evansch0> thats weird xD
<OerHeks> filantropus, "machine check exception" sounds like a hardwarefailure
<usr13> filantropus: Ask a question, if someone knows the answer they will say so.
<ahmedipa> I have problem with network manager
<ahmedipa> gnome
<filantropus> and how can i know what kind of hardware fail is?
<usr13> ahmedipa: What problem?
<ahmedipa> I removed it by mistake
<usr13> filantropus: "fail"?
<usr13> ahmedipa: You can re-install it.
<filantropus> yes.
<gmachine_24> mce result when cpu determines there is a hardware error
<usr13> ahmedipa:  Are you connected to the internet right now?
<evansch0> usr13, gmachine_24, thank you for your help :D
<filantropus> my pc says:
<ahmedipa> usr13: how
<OerHeks> filantropus, depends on what bios maker, short-long beeps can tell
<filantropus> "machine check exception"
<usr13> ahmedipa: If so,  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<ahmedipa> usr13: yes by usb
<usr13> ahmedipa: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<gmachine_24> evansch0, anytime
<evansch0> See yah everyone :D
<kittenmittenz> whats that site where i can put text
<evansch0> thanks usr13 :/
<usr13> !paste | kittenmittenz
<ubottu> kittenmittenz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahmedipa> usr13: but in ubuntu no internet I have
<gmachine_24> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<usr13> ahmedipa: Why not?
<ahmedipa> usr13: may be by package I can do it
<loren> Need help sending terminal output.  I tried http:// pastebinit but did not see URL.
<kittenmittenz> http://pastebin.com/e3WQ0Xz3
<usr13> ahmedipa: Do you have a network cable plugged into your router?  Or are you using wireless?
<kittenmittenz> is that ba gmachine?
<gmachine_24> I've never seen anything use 211% of the cpu
<kittenmittenz> lol
<ahmedipa> usr13: I am using wireless by using my usb live
<gmachine_24> that would seem impossible
<gmachine_24> and the xorg cpu use is high
<usr13> ahmedipa: iwconfig   #Tell us the name of the adapter.
<OerHeks> 211%/400% 4-core
<kittenmittenz> cpu isnt hot so.. i ont think its overclocking it
<usr13> ahmedipa: Is it wlan0  ?   Or.... ____________?
<gmachine_24> OerHeks, ahhhhhhhhh. thank you.
<kittenmittenz> ohh.. i have an 8core
<OerHeks>  1 zombie
<ahmedipa> usr13: it is iwconfig
<gmachine_24> Don't get personal.
<ahmedipa> sorry
<ahmedipa> wlan0
<kittenmittenz> personal?
<usr13> ahmedipa: Open a terminal, type   iwconfig  Hit Enter.  See what it says.  (Tell  us the name of the wireless device, something like wlan0 ).
<gmachine_24> nevermind. a bad joke. :)
<ahmedipa> yes it is wlan0
<kittenmittenz> ammit, youtube stoppe working.. i hate live usb
<ahmedipa> usr13: it is wlan0
<usr13> ahmedipa: Ok,  do you know the essid of your wireless router?  If not, do   iwlist wlan0 scan
<usr13> ahmedipa: What is the essid? ____________?
<st0b> Hey guys. I'm a long time 10.04 user migrating to 12.04. I've had a lot of trouble on a fresh install of 12.04 with my wireless connection slowing to a halt. I've even used different NIC's with the same result
<st0b> I've never had any issue similar in 10.04
<ahmedipa> usr13: do you mean my network yes I know
<usr13> ahmedipa: Yes, network name
<ahmedipa> usr13: I found the name of ESSID:
<usr13> ahmedipa: network name =  ESSID
<ahmedipa> usr13: yeb
<usr13> ahmedipa: Does your wireless router use encryption?
<ahmedipa> yes
<loren> First time on XChat.  How do I send output from terminal to this channel?
<ahmedipa> usr13: yes
<usr13> ahmedipa: What type? WEP?
<ahmedipa> usr13: I don't remember
<st0b> loren, post in pastebin and then the link here
<usr13> ahmedipa: Ok, can't help you.  YOu will need to get an ethernet cable long enough to reach the router and just plug it in.
<ahmedipa> aha
<usr13> ahmedipa: Or, login to the router and temporarily turn off encryption.
<ahmedipa> usr13: sounds good
<usr13> ahmedipa: If you have another computer that has an active connection to the router, you should be able to login to it and turn off encryption.
<bencc> can I use selinux in ubuntu?
<usr13> ahmedipa: Let us know when you have that done.
<usr13> bencc: Yes
<billytwowilly> can somebody point me to a repository with php 5.4.11 in it for quantal? the one I was using for precise doesn't have quantal packages and google has been no help...
<usr13> bencc: sudo apt-get install selinux
<OerHeks> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ahmedipa> I will back because I have another prplm
<usr13> OerHeks: Thanks.
<OerHeks> disable appamor first, i think
<bencc> OerHeks: so it's not a good idea to use it?
<mehwork> how can i iterate through gnome-terminal tabs with my keyboard?
<bencc> OerHeks: I mean, if it's a security feature and it's not officially supported
<usr13> bencc: As OerHeks points out, you are better off to use AppArmor, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<st0b> I've been seeking help for my wifi dying after extended use. Restarting the network service seems to remedy the situation temporarily. I experience this on a fresh 12.04 install with multiple wireless NICs
<ahmedipa> usr13:I will restart within 10 minute I think I will finish before
<usr13> ahmedipa: Do you now have encryption turned off?
<OerHeks> bencc,  i have no experience with selinux/ubuntu, i think it is a design choice
<malkauns> in 12.10 how do i get empathy to remember my yahoo contacts?
<kittenmittenz> i have a 250gb Vertex 4 SSD, is there compatibility issues with it on ubuntu?
<mehwork> it seems weird to make security features something that can be disabled
<usr13> malkauns: Aren't they on your yahoo web based interface?
<usr13> malkauns: Or are you using a PC based email client?  If so, which one?
<malkauns> usr13, yea but when i rename a contact in empathy it should remember it
<mehwork> it's like giving someone a hard hat but not making them wear it
<usr13> malkauns: You have a set of contacts in empathy?
<malkauns> usr13, i'm using empathy which is a standalone Multi-IM client for linux
<malkauns> usr13, yes
<malkauns> usr13, but when i restart empathy it doesn't remember what i renamed my yahoo contacts to
<usr13> malkauns: I do not know if mpathy will automatically upload new contact information to Yahoo, but I do not think it does.
<usr13> malkauns: I figure it's better to just use the web-based email server.
<usr13> malkauns: ... that way, you are not restricted to only using your home PC for email.
<malkauns> usr13, erm, not the ideal solution when i use facebook-chat, google-talk and aim
<Evansch0> hi
<usr13> malkauns: I always thought that was what tabs were for.  (in the browser).
<malkauns> usr13, i am aware the pro's and cons or using a web based interface but the problem is Empathy should remember the aliases i set
<usr13> malkauns: Maybe it does, I dono
<s5fs> Hey, if I've got a service that it started by dbus, and I kill it with 'kill', how do I re-start it? Is there  like a dbus-service-start or whatever?
<loren> Finally figured out how to use pastbin.  My URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587756/
<usr13> malkauns: http://library.gnome.org/users/empathy/stable/
<usr13> s5fs: What service is it?
<Evansch0> :3
<Evansch0> sup everyone
<usr13> s5fs: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<Guest84410> hey Evansch0
<Evansch0> hi
<Evansch0> ???
<usr13> loren: So it is the wireless that is not working?
<Evansch0> sooo......
<iManassah> lol, just sayin hi
<Evansch0> :P
<iManassah> not much going on here
<usr13> loren: lsmod |grep iwl   #Tell us what that says.
<iManassah> been here for like an hour dicking around
<DERP> lol
<ahmedipa> hi
<ahmedipa> I solve first problem
<ahmedipa> but I have second problem
<Evansch0> mwahaha
<ahmedipa> Wireless disconnects with ubuntu  12.04LTS
<ahmedipa> this problem starts today
<iManassah> anyone play with yamas?
<usr13> loren: If   lsmod |grep iwl  returns nothing, do this:   sudo modprobe iwl3945
<ahmedipa> usr13: back
<iManassah> mitm for ubuntu
<Evansch0> so i have 12.04 lts and im trying to figure out the password and username if the account times out
<ahmedipa> thank you for helping me about the first problem
<usr13> ahmedipa: Do you now have encryption turned off?
<ahmedipa> usr13: my main problem wireless
<iManassah> Evans...when your machine first boots up, choose to boot with recovery mode, or something like that
<loren> Places in the archive manager does not show the windows share file, so I cannot direct the output to my home server.  Nautilus has no trouble locating the file and allowing me to read and write.
<Evansch0> how
<ahmedipa> how can I check this
<iManassah> Evans:  that will take you to a root prompt, then just passwd (user) to change password
<Evansch0> i dont have ubuntu installed
<usr13> ahmedipa: Did you log into the router and turn encryption off?
<Evansch0> xD
<ahmedipa> usr13: I used wired
<iManassah> what do you have Evans
<Evansch0> a boot up disk
<usr13> ahmedipa:  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<ahmedipa> usr13: wired instead of wireless
<Evansch0> for ubuntu 12.04 lts
<iManassah> a boot up disk?
<Evansch0> dvd
<usr13> ahmedipa: Open a terminal, type:   sudo apt-get install network-manager   Hit Enter.
<ahmedipa> usr13: I did it
<iManassah> Evans:   can't timeout unless its installed i believe...
<usr13> ahmedipa: Good.
<Evansch0> lol well it did xD
<DigitalPhil> good evening... can anyone help with fancontrol on a gateway laptop? My fan runs at idle...pwmconfig detects no sensors...and the sensors command gives me an accurate (HOT!!!) temperature readout
<usr13> ahmedipa: When you reboot, you should see the network-manager applet again.
<iManassah> ggggggggggggg
<iManassah> sorry cat just walked across my keyboard
<Evansch0> lol
<loren> neither command returned anything
<ahmedipa> usr13: I saw that it tries to find network but after that it says disconnect
<iManassah> hmmm whats it say when you login?
<DigitalPhil> iManassah: meow.
<Evansch0> no login xD
<Evansch0> DigitalPhil: nice xD
<usr13> !fan | DigitalPhil
<ubottu> DigitalPhil: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<antonio_> I'm trying to access a folder called Market Samurai in terminal...what syntax should I use?
<ahmedipa> usr13: I can use internet by my mobile whereas I can't in my laptop
<iManassah> lol...thanks ya'll
<iManassah> just says "no login"
<usr13> ahmedipa: Why not?
<iManassah> ?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  cd 'folder name'
<usr13> ahmedipa: What is your native language?
<vileman> Chinese
<ahmedipa> usr13: I surprise
<ahmedipa> usr13: arabic
<antonio_> dr_willis: tried that
<iManassah> Evansch0:  can you log in as root?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  or cd   folder<tabkey> to auto complete the name
<antonio_> ha
<antonio_> ah
<spetsnoz> is ext4 a full 64-bit file system? this part of the ext4 wiki seems to be saying otherwise https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Bigger_File_System_and_File_Sizes
<Evansch0> no
<antonio_> bash: cd: Market: No such file or directory
<usr13> ahmedipa: FYI:   #ubuntu-arabic
<iManassah> Evansch0:  does it even give you a login screen?
<antonio_> dr_willis: don't I need to put a / in between the two words?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  you have several folders called market whatever ?
<antonio_> nope
<antonio_> should it be cd Market\ Samurai ?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  tab completion shoudl add it automatically...
<antonio_> didn't
<dr_willis> antonio_:  try it and see...
<antonio_> haha
<antonio_> I'm an idiot
<dr_willis> cd "dir with spaces" whould work also
<dr_willis> stop using spaces in file and dir names = best answer
<antonio_> forgot I was already in the folder...
<ahmedipa> usr13: may I show you screen shot ?
<usr13> ahmedipa: Sure, pastebinit
<usr13> !paste | ahmedipa
<ubottu> ahmedipa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahmedipa> I see what you mean
<usr13> antonio_: pwd is your friend
<DigitalPhil> usr13:  that url from the bot returned a blank page.
<ahmedipa> usr13: http://imagebin.org/244765
<usr13> dr_willis: Good advice.  It is a bad idea to make file names or directory names that have spaces.  Very confusing.
<ahmedipa> usr13: this is the screen shot
<usr13> DigitalPhil: What URL?
<DigitalPhil> [22:46:22] <usr13> !fan | DigitalPhil
<usr13> ahmedipa: There you go.  It's working.
<ahmedipa> usr13: this application try to find network but it tell me disconnected
<ahmedipa> I used wired not wireless
<usr13> ahmedipa: Click up there where the up and down arrows are.
<DigitalPhil> usr13: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html is the url the bot spit out, that url returns blank in three browsers.
<ahmedipa> usr13:although I select my network and I type password, it search for network but it tell me disconnected
<ahmedipa> usr13: may be because I updated a lot
<antonio_> usr13: huh what is pwd
<antonio_> ?
<zygoptera> antonio_ | pwd is a command that tells you what directory you are in
<antonio_> ah
<usr13> ahmedipa: Are you sure the passphrase is correct?
<ahmedipa>  yes, if incorrect it will tell me
<usr13> ahmedipa: If you can login to the router from another PC, you can either see what the password is, or change it.
<antonio_> argh
<loren> loren@loren-laptop:~$ sudo lsmod | grep iwl
<loren> iwl3945                73145  0
<loren> iwl_legacy             71187  1 iwl3945
<loren> mac80211              436493  2 iwl3945,iwl_legacy
<loren> cfg80211              178877  3 iwl3945,iwl_legacy,mac80211
<FloodBot1> loren: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> !paste | loren
<ubottu> loren: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> loren: iwconfig | pastebinit
<ahmedipa> I am checking
<usr13> loren: Open a terminal and type   iwconfig | pastebinit  Hit Enter and send resulting URL [here]
<antonio_> I'm getting so damn frustrated
<antonio_> I'm trying to install Market Samurai - its an adobe air application...
<loren> pastebinit command not found
<antonio_> I tried updating it from root a few minutes ago and the entire program was deleted!
<ahmedipa> I changed one mistake
<ahmedipa> I will reboot and I will see what will happened I think same problem
<ahmedipa> happen
<usr13> loren: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, I am running an ubuntu server minus desktop on low memory. Just wondering if anyone has a good resource on what can be safely trimmed from the system to get a very small footprint
<TheLordOfTime> d1rkp1tt, how low are we talking for memory?
<usr13> loren: http://imagebin.org/244767
<antonio_> when I try to install marketsamurai.air an xterm window opens up...and its not accepting my root password...dr_willis: any ideas?
<loren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587871/
<zygoptera> ubuntu doesn't by default have a root password
<slipp3d> so here is a wondering ... I have xubuntu installed and working fine .. .but any time I load up a site that has flash on it the computer locks up and the computer is completely unresponsive ... I have to hold the power button down to get it to let go ... any thoughts on that .....
<usr13> antonio_: Use user password
<antonio_> "this application requires administrative rights to run"
<antonio_> usr13: its not working
<slipp3d> I have tried different browsers ... but it does not matter ...
<usr13> antonio_: what application is it?
<zygoptera> slipp3d | flash itself is pretty buggy
<antonio_> market samurai...
<antonio_> its an adobe air application
<blunted> Fdisk and parted cannot seem to find sda. However it is there and has 1&2 mounted, no raid no lvm
<slipp3d> zygoptera, I realize that ... but that does not explain why it was working and now it does not
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Ubuntu Server is already pretty thin. It doesn't come with a whole lot of extra stuff by default. But if you want, you can add anything from the repos...
<antonio_> usr13: see this picture  the black window at the top is asking for my password
<poz> hi
<antonio_> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l269/con_movies/Screenshotfrom2013-01-29180713_zpse83f7774.png
<antonio_> the problem is that its not accepting my password
<d1rkp1tt> rob_b ... thanks. It was pretty good out of the box, until i did an apt-get upgrade
<zygoptera> slipp3d | did you update your flash?
<d1rkp1tt> rob_p the upgrade increased the footprint a bit
<blunted> Where do disk and parted look for disk info?
<slipp3d> zygoptera, installed from the software center
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Shouldn't have though... upgrades simply replace older versions...
<slipp3d> so i would guess that is the most current
<antonio_> got it..I had to run sudo /usr/bin/Adobe\ AIR\ Application\ Installer
<dr_willis> antonio_: run it as root.. better idea  dont use air at all...
<zygoptera> slipp3d | was it  previous version that was working right?
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: That's not to say that the newer versions aren't sometimes a little bigger... but not usually significantly.
<antonio_> dr_willis: I have to run air for this program..no way around it
<dr_willis> id find a differnt program then
<slipp3d> 12.04 was working ... 12.10 is broken
<antonio_> dr_willis: its the industry standard
<dr_willis> air is basically dead on linuxx
<d1rkp1tt> rob_p thanks
<linux34892> I have no sound in Ubuntu 12.10 and alsamixer says cannot open mixer: no such file or directory, i tried installing alsa and pulseaudio from the repos... still no sound, soundcard is NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: The difference in *most* cases should be negligable...
<zygoptera> slipp3d | that's true
<antonio_> Thats what drives me nuts about linux... "find a different program"
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Is your system dipping into swap?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  adobe ahs killed air on linux.  it may fail to work at any time. no security updates and so forth
<usr13> antonio_: I don't know about samurai  How did you install it?
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: If not, then there's no need to worry...
<usr13> antonio_: Is this it? > http://www.madirish.net/188 <
<dr_willis> adobe is great at screwing things up..
<antonio_> nope usr13: www.marketsamurai.com
<slipp3d> so i guess i'm stuck not using flash at all ... or down grade to 10.04
<zygoptera> slipp3d | I thought you said 12.04 worked?
<dr_willis> slipp3d:  i ten to use flash downloader extensions, or flash-replacer extsnioons taht play videos in vlc
<dr_willis> slipp3d:  but flash is working for me on 12.10  64bit with my nvidia cards
<usr13> antonio_: What file did you download? (Can you give us the filename?
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: ...but if you're hitting swap, then you might want to look into ways to avoid it.
<slipp3d> 12.04 is what I meant to type ...
<usr13> antonio_: Does it offer install packages for different distros?
<zygoptera> slipp3d | 12.04 isn't so bad, it will be supported much longer
<d1rkp1tt> its not yet... but its brand new and I havent loaded it up
<d1rkp1tt> Just thinking, it hasnt got much for what I want to do
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Just keep an eye on it.  Also, make sure you understand memory management in Linux before you assume that your system is RAM hungry. Remember, unused RAM is wasted ram! :)
<antonio_> usr13: nope
<slipp3d> dr_willis, i'm running that on an intel based laptop
<antonio_> I've got it working for now
<usr13> antonio_: See my PM
<d1rkp1tt> rob_p 77mb spare, isnt a lot
<usr13> antonio_: ok good.
<slipp3d> zygoptera, is 12.04 getting the newest version of xfce? or is it stuck on the older versions?
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Again, make sure you understand how much *spare* RAM your system actually has!
<zygoptera> slipp3d | I believe you can still get the newest xfce
<vileman> who know why i couldn't find firefox in awesome except use shell
<slipp3d> i'll have to look into that zygoptera that might be an option
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: buffers, cache, etc...
<cfhowlett> slipp3d, installing xfce is easy ...
<zygoptera> slipp3d | but you can't downgrade back to 12.04, you have to reinstall
<d1rkp1tt> Yeah I am reading from top and free-m
<slipp3d> right ... i'm not worried about it ... just didn't want to backup and reinstall agin ...
<slipp3d> +a
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Linux memory management is misleading to the uninformed... (not saying that you are, just saying...)
<d1rkp1tt> rob_p its ok... Im no expert
<slipp3d> brb ...
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Just keep an eye on swap and if you start digging into it and the value stadily increases, then you are indeed exhausting your physical RAM and then you'd want to address it.
<d1rkp1tt> rob_p Thanks.
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: Until then, just enjoy your Ubuntu Server! :)
<linux34892> I have no sound in Ubuntu 12.10 and alsamixer says cannot open mixer: no such file or directory, i tried installing alsa and pulseaudio from the repos... still no sound, soundcard is NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<rob_p> d1rkp1tt: welcome
<zygoptera> linux34892 | does alsaconf detect any sound devices?
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<linux34892> zygoptera: apt-cache search alsaconf
<linux34892> zygoptera: no program found matching that; sudo lspci -v shows a soundcard
<usr13> linux34892: What version of Ubuntu did you install?  lsb_release -a
<zygoptera> linux34892 | hhm. alsaconf usually comes with alsa
<d1rkp1tt> usr13, thanks for that
<linux34892> zygoptera: just got it working with sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<zygoptera> ok
<usr13> d1rkp1tt: NP
<usr13> linux34892: Good.
<linux34892> usr13: Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> linux34892: Did you do minimal install?
<xrs> how to install tty font when fontforge is installed?
<usr13> linux34892: (I'm wondering why alsa and pulseaudio was not installed.
<Ben64> usr13: i was thinking the same thing
<usr13> xrs: What?
<xrs> google says just double lick the font and click install, but it opens in fontforge and i dont see an "install" button
<zygoptera> xrs | are you sure it isn't already installed?
<usr13> xrs: man fontforge
<xrs> its a custom font that didnt come with ubuntu
<Ben64> xrs: you have to open it with "font viewer"
<usr13> xrs: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<xrs> ...
<wolftune> anybody know how to access DVDs over a network where a mac is the device with the DVD (and set to sharing)?
<nyRednek> question, when building a custom livecd image, what needs to be removed to remove the "install" option?
<wolftune> I can't seem to get it to show on my Ubuntu system
<xrs> Wolfpack,  do you have samba installed?
<wolftune> yes I installed samba
<usr13> xrs: See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts  (ttf-mscorefonts-installer)
<wolftune> under smb: workgroup I see the mac, but then it times out when I open it
<usr13> wolftune: An Apple computer?
<wolftune> the Linux computer is not Apple, the Apple is what I'm trying to access
<wolftune> I did not install samba specifically on the Apple
<Ben64> can you access it with anything else
<Ben64> seems like its an apple problem
<wolftune> I can use remote desktop and control the Apple that way
<genoobie> hey all
<wolftune> hi
<cfhowlett> genoobie, greetings
<genoobie> I just finished installing lubuntu
<genoobie> but the video is a bit screwed up
<genoobie> at the login if i hit ctrl+alt+f1
<genoobie> I get a text / cli
<genoobie> and I can loging
<genoobie> login
<genoobie> not sure how to fix my video tho
<Ben64> genoobie: don't use enter as punctuation. how is the video screwed up? can you post a picture? what video card does the computer have?
<genoobie> well it's got some form of S3 / Savage
<genoobie> It's hard to describe the video screw-up
<genoobie> it certainly cannot display correctly
<genoobie> the machine says it has 133 pkgs to be updates
<Ben64> give us a picture. and you don't need to use so many lines, use commas or periods or something
<cfhowlett> genoobie, for a fresh install on first update, that's about right
<thoonai> does ping send thing on other pipes as stdout? and how I detect them?
<genoobie> okay, I will try not to use enter as a form of punctuation. Sorry.  I can't quite get a picture online.
<loren> usr13 did you get my paste?
<Ben64> genoobie: you don't have a cell phone with a camera, or a camera?
<genoobie> okay, let me see if I can make that happen...
<Tecan> http://pastebin.com/DBaeBSVs
<Tecan> howcome i get this
<thoonai> does ping send thing on other pipes as stdout? and how I detect them?
<RocketLauncher> How can I get Gnome's keyboard shortcuts to work with another window manager? I don't want to fiddle with xbindkeys....
<kunji> thoonai: Umm, you mean when someone pings your ip?
<TheLordOfTime> Tecan, the 404s are because those PPAs likely don't support the relese you're on (thereby there's nothing to find there, hence 404)
<Tecan> ya but how do i delete them
<TheLordOfTime> Tecan, as for the getdeb one, i think they're down, but if they aren't its a sign you can't get there
<usr13> loren: I don't know.   Send the URL again.
<TheLordOfTime> Tecan, remove the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that correspond to the PPAs
<TheLordOfTime> s/entries/files/
<Tecan> TY
<loren> I'll pick up the problem tomorrow. Need to quit.
<usr13> loren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587756/ ?
<thoonai> kunji: I want to call some programms with a python subprocess, so I called ping and read stdout, but just the general stuff and the summeray appeared on stdout, the rest (steps in between) doesnt
<kunji> RocketLauncher: I'm not sure if you can, I don't know how that interacts too well though, maybe your other window manager supports assigning them it's own way?
<red82> I am trying to optimize the performance of a magento installation on an ubuntu server.  can anyone suggest a good link for me to read?
<cfhowlett> red82, this would be a good question for #ubuntu-server
<RocketLauncher> kunji: i'm using dwm, my window manager doesn't handle any of that
<red82> ty
<RocketLauncher> I just wonder if there's daemon or something i can start
<kunji> thoonai: That's interesting... because when I ping I see everything getting printed on stdout, you can check on the command line, e.g. ping google.com
<kunji> thoonai: Are you using some non-standard implementation of ping?
<gayle> exit
<genoobie> Ben64 are you still here? This is what the login screen looks like the login screen looks like this....http://postimage.org/image/76g39fvnl/7648fc50/
<thoonai> kunji: the original one from ubuntu, nothing changed
<thoonai> if I call it in the terminal I get all output too
<kunji> RocketLauncher: Well, I guess you wanted minimalism then, I guess you got it :P  Hmm, reading the wiki page for dwm it sounds like there should be a way from how the dmenu section reads: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwm
<kunji> thoonai: here's an example of my ping, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1588100/  You're sure yours doesn't do that?
<Tristan128> what kernel version is 12.04 using?
<kunji> thoonai: Oh, sorry missed that post, so on terminal you get it all, exactly how are you calling it then?  Shell script called from python?  Directly from python?  It would be good if you pastebin the relevant bit of code.
<kunji> Tristan128: There is a chart here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<xrs> okay check this. i can manually install the font into my home dir, but this does not address the root cause of why i am here. i am here because the directions on how to install a font using the GUI do not apply because i have fontforge installed. double clicking on the font opens the font in fontforge and not whatever the ubuntu default is, so can you tell me the name of the package that ubuntu is supposed to be using by default?
<makara> hi. I'm (12.04) trying to install the latest Evolution (3.2.3 > 3.4.3). I added ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 and did update, upgrade and install evolution. But it's still 3.2.3?
<makara> its so buggy, its a schlepp to use
<xrs> you ran sudo apt-get update first?
<Tecan> me ?
<xrs> @ makara,
<djdos> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine ubuntu.  VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR. (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).  Result Code: E_FAIL (0x80004005) Component: Console Interface: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<kunji> makara: Why are you trying to use  a newer one....
<djdos> whats this for
<djdos> ?
<ESphynx> Somehow after ditching Unity for XFCE I get nice screensavers =) i think that's the nicest part :P
<djdos> whats this error message ?
<xrs> djdos,  are you trying to run a virtual machine?
<kunji> ESphynx: You can get them in Unity as well, they're just not installed by default.
<makara> xrs, yes, I did update
<djdos> yes
<Rakko> Hi all. Some of you may recall I was complaining about high-latency scrolling in my Ubuntu VM, when using my Mac's trackpad. Well, I just plugged in my mouse, and it has the same problem.
<bluebeat09> hello!. i been trying to fix mi wifi connection for weeks now and nothingg--( wifi disconnects frequently) i have: AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<makara> kunji, less bugs
<bluebeat09> pleasee help!
<ESphynx> kunji I just like nice defaults :P
<xrs> makara,  open you software sources and try enableing backports and proposed updates
<djdos> whats the prob
<Rakko> I've been able to pinpoint its behavior a little more: one "click" of the scroll wheel scrolls a very small distance, maybe one line. A more vigorous motion of the wheel scrolls by the "normal" (to my standards) amounts.
<Rakko> How do I get the initial scroll increment to not be tiny?
<kunji> djdos: Did you read this one yet?  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=128668
<makara> bluebeat09, what version ubuntu?
<bluebeat09> makara: 12.10
<kunji> ESphynx: Yeah, me too, just seemed like replacing the whole environment was a bigger jump than installing a few packages.  ^_^
<kunji> makara: Umm, do you know for sure the new one is less buggy?  I just  don't use it at all myself.
<makara> bluebeat09, the latest usually sorts that out. Guess not in your case. Linux been struggling with wifi cards for years
<makara> kunji, http://askubuntu.com/questions/167475/evolution-3-4-3-on-12-04
<kittenmittenz> wheres the offtopic channel
<bluebeat09> makara, new linux user over here... but i figure there is something i can do to make it more stable
<thoonai> kunji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1588124/
<djdos> ii disabled it
<thoonai> kittenmittenz: huh?
<djdos> then it told me you hve to enable it
<kittenmittenz> huh?
<djdos> thats the solution
<kunji> makara: Oh, you have it working, nice ^_^
<poz> man, is it ever a hassle to get tor to work on x chat
<makara> bluebeat09, do you have 'pre-released updates' on? make sure you get the latest updates
<thoonai> kunji: there?
<kunji> thoonai: Yeah, umm is the readline mayhaps getting just the last line?
<digitalphiltv> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<thoonai> kunji: dont know but now it works
<kittenmittens> why is it every time i set up my pc, then update it crases and nothing works?
<thoonai> kunji: *shrugs* thanks
<thoonai> :)
<kittenmittens> should i be updating first?
<digitalphiltv> ke5pcv-away, de n9td have a good evening
<kunji> thoonai: Hmm, I'm starting to wonder if ping is buggy, at least my results seem to be inconsistent with it at the moment.
<UndisclosedServe> (don't mean to spam just checking to see if the irc client im using connected properly)
<thoonai> kunji: that would be extremely hilarious since ping is from the 1930s
<thoonai> kunji: ok its not, but I think ping was the first programm after the invention of tcp/ip
<kunji> thoonai: For instance I don't get the summary when I pipe ping http://paste.ubuntu.com/1588137/  Also I'm having another weird issue:  I've noticed something perplexing T.T, any thoughts on this issue would be appreciated.  I can ping from my desktop to my router 0% packet loss, and from my router to google 0% packet loss, but from my desktop to google I get 10-15% packet loss.  This is over > 30 pings each test and I can reproduce it on re
<kunji> thoonai: I hope ping is ok though ^_^
<digitalphiltv> alrighty... I am still having fan issues...and the url from the bot's !fan command which someone tried to get me to run earlier, leads me to a blank page. I'm running k10temp sensors trying to get lm-sensors' fancontrol script to run my fan because at the moment the fan is IDLING and my laptop is running VERY HOT... any ideas out there? thanks!
<thoonai> kunji: may I ask you where do you live ^^?
<xrs> okay found the solution. my system was missing the package "gnome-font-viewer"
<kunji> thoonai: How specifically :P  Michigan.
<thoonai> in soviet russia packet losses you
<digitalphiltv> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
 * digitalphiltv is about ready to shoot pwmconfig
<thoonai> kunji: you shouldn't have packet loss there ^^
<kunji> xrs: Oh... that is for installing fonts?  I thought it was just for viewing them... I've always just installed them on the cmd so I didn't know the answer to GUI questions about it or I would have helped :P
<kunji> thoonai: I know right, especially because it's ping A -> B ok, ping B -> C ok, ping A -> C ERROR
<thoonai>  dont know, ethernet is voodoo, nothing to worry about
<thoonai> its like hf
<Rakko> I find mouse scrolling in modern Ubuntu annoying: one "click" of the scroll wheel scrolls a very small distance, maybe one line. A more vigorous motion of the wheel scrolls by the "normal" (to my standards) amounts. How can I make scrolling always jump a decent (and preferably consistent) amount?
<Rakko> I don't remember it being like this in 10.10
<thoonai> kunji: thx and I'll quit here and get some stuff working :)
<thoonai> cu around
<kunji> Rakko: I remember seeing a setting for how many lines it should scroll somewhere.. I can't seem to find it right now though.
<Rakko> kunji: hmm.
<OpheliaPandide> I need help with wifi upon installing 12.10 onto my mac 10.7
<Rakko> actually maybe it's just firefox that is lame in this regard
<OpheliaPandide> I have tried a lot of different things and found none to work
<OpheliaPandide> I have to use a usb
<kunji> Rakko: Oh, I'm pretty sure I can find the firefox setting for that, I'm pretty sure they use their own
<Rakko> of course. firefox ftw
<kittenmittens> can someone tell e why my laptop and pc both die after i update them
<OpheliaPandide> does anyone have any ideas as to the wifi problem??
<kunji> Rakko: Well, they have a lot of setting you can play with, type about:config in the address bar, press enter, tell them you'll be careful and search for mousewheel
<kunji> *settings
<kittenmittens> opheliapandide, have you looked in aditional drivers to see if theres a wifi driver to activate
<Rakko> kunji: ok. I turned off "smooth scrolling" and that helped!
<kunji> Rakko: nice ^_^
<Rakko> but the Mac trackpad support is still laggy-feeling. oh well
<Rakko> I'm hopefully gonna ditch this laptop soon
<OpheliaPandide> I looked in software sources --> additional drivers
<kittenmittens> anyone???
<IveBeenBit> I am trying to learn the concepts behind mounting and unmounting. I go to the launcher and type "disks" which is an app that lets you see the drives attached to the system. It says my flashdrive mount point is /mnt/usb-SanDisk_Cruiser... is the mount point. Why is /mnt empty though when I ls -l /mnt?
<OpheliaPandide> but no driver
<kittenmittens> agh
<kittenmittens> i need a ubuntu genious
<kittenmittens> or a ubuntu doctor
<Rakko> i.e. I have to move my two fingers almost halfway across the trackpad before scrolling even starts. makes everything feel very slow
<Rakko> kittenmittens: "die"?
<kittenmittens> well on my laptop i get filesyst em is readonly, and on pc it freezes at the startup
<kittenmittens> sooo...
<kittenmittens> both happen after upadting, so i dont
<OpheliaPandide> I tried sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common b43-fwcutter
<OpheliaPandide> ... from
<OpheliaPandide> http://blog.projectz.me/2012/10/21/setting-up-ubuntu-12-10-on-a-macbook-pro/
<OpheliaPandide> Getting Wifi on Ubuntu 12.10 needs manual install
<OpheliaPandide> How to:
<FloodBot1> OpheliaPandide: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OpheliaPandide> from
<kunji> IveBeenBit: Umm... never heard of this disks command.  I think it might be looking at cached default mount points done by the automounting?  I think what you should read on is the mount command, umount, the mtab file, and the fstab file.
<Rakko> kittenmittens: ouch. have you asked on askubuntu or a mailing list?
<kittenmittens> no
<kunji> IveBeenBit: Also for getting general info about your disks read about fdisk, parted, and blkid, also maybe hdparm
<IveBeenBit> kunji, "Disks" is a graphical app that came with Ubuntu 12.10 check it out. It reminds me of gparted. Also, thanks for the tips.
<kittenmittens> ive been trying to get it to work on both for over a week
<kittenmittens> dove every possible harware test, windows works flawlessly, not ubuntu
<IveBeenBit> kunji, that's too much info for me right now as I'm still too noobish. I will be happy when I can mount and unmount USBs and IMG files from the terminal. :-)
<kunji> IveBeenBit: Hmm, do you know the package name?  I don't have a package called disks.  Maybe udisks, or gnome-disk-utility?
<kittenmittens> so am i doomed to windows?
<kunji> IveBeenBit: mount is the one you want for mount the USBs, and umount to unmount them.  IMG files I forget the command for, it involves a loopback device gimme a sec to look it up.
<IveBeenBit> kunji, This is the homepage from the "about" menu. I think it is just called "disks." https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Disks
<kunji> IveBeenBit: Ah, both the packages I mentioned seem to be what it is (read the part under Status)
<kunji> IveBeenBit: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2747/ubuntu_how_to_mount_unmount_iso_files/ Hmm, I think it's pretty much the same process for .img as well
<np8> Hi! I'm having a problem with my wireless network. On ubuntu 12.04 it is dropping me from the internet. After it has dropped me, it tries to reconnect, asks the password and tries to reconnect forever. I tried disabling->enabling the wireless funtionality (the "flying mode") but it doesn't help. Is here anyone who can read the crash reports (i have it as 9 png's on google drive).
<IveBeenBit> kunji, Thanks! Adding it to my reading list now!
<kittenmittens> i feel like background noise
<antonio_> I'm getting a bunch of errors when I first start ubuntu 12.10 up
<ubuntuuser> hello people. having trouble with wifi. lspci shows atheros ar9285. rfkill list shows hardblocked: yes. Side switch on the network has been toggled on/off multiple times. fn+f5 showing wifi signal has been toggled multiple times. nothing. this used to work on live usb on boot. now it doesn't. any help will be appreciated.
<antonio_> is there a terminal command I can run to find out what the hell is going on?
<antonio_> anyone?
<sockswithsandals> Hello
<ubuntuuser> lshw -class network still shows *-network DISABLED.
<ice-> .
<sockswithsandals> Is there a way to get the oldschool verbose boot with the little tux in the upper left corner?
<np8> ubuntuuser: I'm having almost the same problem.. my crash report is here: https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B-msgBr6cWoATmQxVzBuS1VpYjA/edit .. anyone know what I can do? Rebooting helps, though.
<antonio_> I'm so over ubuntu
<antonio_> nothing is working
<antonio_> I can't open pdfs
<ubuntuuser> np8: mine doesn't work with rebooting. doesn't work at all. using wired currently.
<ice-> anyone knows if there's an IRC channel for picuntu? http://code.google.com/p/rk3066-linux/wiki/PicUntu
<kittenmittens> how do i make ubuntu work
<ubuntuuser> antonio_: you're trying to open pdf file using what?
<sockswithsandals> antonio_: Why not?
<antonio_> document viewer
<antonio_> doesn't open them
<sockswithsandals> WHat does it say?
<antonio_> nothing
<antonio_> it doesn't do anything
<kunji> kittenmittens: It's because no one here at the moment knows the answer and you've been spamming a bit.  Typically you should just ask your question and then be patient because if someone knows they will help.  If your question is long or you have lots of supporting data (logs, screenshots, etc..) you should pastebin them and post the link with your question.  You should probably not ask the question again for at least 15 minutes, otherwise 
<ubuntuuser> sockswithsandals: the tux logo was part of the free kernel settings. so suppose you'll have to recompile the kernel unless that has changed lately.
<sockswithsandals> try opening it in the terminal, antonio_
<gh403> Grub2 recommends that it not be installed to a partition's boot sector.  Yet Ubuntu seems to do this if you ask it, during the installation.  Is this an issue in practice?
<dr_willis> gh403:  if you tell it to install to sda1 yes it can... but normally it would go on sda
<kittenmittens> -_-
<gh403> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> gh403:  some people want to chainload grub
<ubuntuuser> antonio_: it doesn't open any pdfs or just the one you've tried. some pdfs tend to be huge and take a while to open. others tends to be empty.
<antonio_> I'm also getting a lot of all pdfs
<gh403> Yeah, I want to, dr_willis.  But Grub doesn't like that.  See the blue box in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#Install_to_Partition_or_Partitionless_Disk
<antonio_> also I'm getting a lot of "system program problem detected...do you want to report the problem now"
<antonio_> is there any way to find out what is broken on my system?
<Rabblerouser> I just messed up my Wubi install. :S
<ubuntuuser> antonio_: is this a livecd or a properly installed system? system program problem sounds a little serious.
<Rabblerouser> Was trying to get graphics drivers on, but.. erm... when I restarted, I had no.. no Unity. No bar at the top when logging in, no sidebar. Just a wallpaper.
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  what video card?
<antonio_> ubuntuuser: its installed
<Rabblerouser> I rightclicked to go to appearance settings, then backed out to see it wasn't running under "Unknown" but "VESA RV(something)"
<Rabblerouser> ATI Radeon HD 4670
<dr_willis> and how did you install the drivers Rabblerouser ?
<antonio_> brb
<Rabblerouser> Well, I kinda.. forgot there were updates in the background, so I went to looking for guidance online (sorta newbie) The tries in Terminal were blocked because apparently something else was looking at the process?
<Rabblerouser> I'll just reinstall the Wubi thing
<Rabblerouser> At least I think they USED to call it Wubi.
<dr_willis> better to avoid wubi
<Rabblerouser> How so, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> its fragile, flakey, crashy, and slower then a full install
<antonio_> ubuntu 12.10 is starting to get very annoying
<Rabblerouser> I did notice it was incredibly slower than the LiveUSB.. I chocked that up to not having a proper graphics driver installed yet
<antonio_> 10.04 worked fine...and I stupidly updated
<antonio_> I'm getting a ton of crashes
<dr_willis> !10,04
<antonio_> for example just now
<Dorito> PENIS
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<antonio_> "the application photo lens for unity has closed unexpectdly"
<Dorito> (sorry)
<dr_willis> 10.04 will be eol soon
<dr_willis> for desktop at least
<antonio_> frick..I can't even open a damn pdf
<Rabblerouser> Any idea when a 13.xx LTS might release? :3 And what it might bring?
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  the version # is the date... year/month
<dr_willis> of reelease
<Rabblerouser> Aaaah. Gotcha.
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites have articals on whats going to be new in 13.04
<antonio_> when I try to open a pdf with xpdf term spits this out
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/txFNHTjs
<Rabblerouser> Should note again, I'm a linux newbie, but really wish it well. :) Even if it confounds me sometimes
<M4dN3ss> I love penis so much
<M4dN3ss> Penises are so nice
<M4dN3ss> and soft
<M4dN3ss> well
<M4dN3ss> sometimes hard
<FloodBot1> M4dN3ss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dorito> rarely
<antonio_> Looks like the ghost of Steve Jobs is here hating on Linux ;)
<Rabblerouser> D: Purge him
<dr_willis> antonio_:  core dumps can be very haard to trouble shoot for beginners.. and even experienced  coders.
<Dorito> M4dN3ss: omg me too
<Dorito> but not really, only mine
<antonio_> dr_willis: is there any kind of program I can run silently to find out what the hell is going on???
<antonio_> or a term command to fix this crap?
<kittenmittens> how do i make ubuntu work
<dr_willis> antonio_:   if you ahve a lot of apps core duming. it could be some memory issues.. or other very complex problems that are going to be hard to track down
<antonio_> I'm so over ubuntu right now
<kittenmittens> lol.. mine wont even start
<Rabblerouser> How much of an overhead does Unity ahve?
<M4dN3ss> kittenmittens, your penis wont start?
<M4dN3ss> that's so weird
<M4dN3ss> my penis is always ready to go
<dr_willis> I have very few issues with 12.10 on my systeems
<Dmnchild_> Anyone familiar with setquota? having a hard time trying to limit a users allocated space to 100gb
<Dorito> ubuntu 13.0 will have always-on penis support M4dN3ss
<Ben64> antonio_: try evince
<neodragon> OK so I am updating my daughters edubuntu 12.04  laptop and the first thing I noticed was it kept hanging when it got to updating initramfs, no errors, it just hung there. I eventually just killed the updater and tried running 'sudo update-initramfs -vvv -u' in a terminal and it keeps hanging again once it gets to 'Adding module /lib/modules/3.2.0-36-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/hp/hp100.ko' I have found nothing online so
<kittenmittens> i dont have a penis
<kittenmittens> when can i try 13.0?
<antonio_> ben64: whats that?
<Ben64> antonio_: pdf viewer
<Ben64> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 222 kB, installed size 1137 kB
<Ben64> kittenmittens: 13.04 is in alpha, support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<antonio_> ben64: no pdf viewers are working
<Ben64> try it and pastebin the result?
<antonio_> ben64: no pdf viewers are working
<dr_willis> antonio_:  a bigger question is - are other apps crashing the same way
<Ben64> yeah i saw that last time you said it
<ubuntuuser> antonio_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade-from-1
<scary_one> hey guys... Ubuntu noob here I have a Intel GMA 3150 video card, and I've tried to install XF86-Video-Intel and now my ubuntu boots into low-graphics mode heres my X.org log http://pastebin.com/uJtSmqaz
<ubuntuuser> rebooting....
<dr_willis> scary_one:  intel drivers re included.. wht did you install exctly? and from where?
<scary_one> dr_willis xf86-video-intel - 2.20.12 from 01.org
<scary_one> and all the packages it requested
<dr_willis> 01.org ? who are they?
<scary_one> intel open source technology center
<scary_one> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<gormanator> hey everyone....im kinda new to ubuntu, and trying to get multitouch to work...with limited success, can anyone here point me in the right direction?
<gormanator> I can do two finger scrolling...I tried to install touchegg...but nothing happened
<dr_willis> scary_one:  you really need to be seeing their forum and support site - since its not  stuff from the ubuntu repositories
<gormanator> I was just wondering if anyone here had any experience with getting multitouch to work
<gormanator> and if they would help me out...if not no worries
<scary_one> dr_willis tried to get help from them :) they directed my here :D
<dr_willis> scary_one:  that would be a good sign to not use their stuff...
<dr_willis> most people use the xswat ppa's for updateing X stuff.
<dr_willis> ive never heard of anyone in here mention 01.org
<scary_one> its intel linux site
<kunji> dr_willis: Isn't all the stuff on their site already in Ubuntu?  Why repackage it.. weird.
<dr_willis> xswat has newer updates not in the official repos
<dr_willis> no idea what 01.org is doing ;)
<dr_willis> unless its where the xswat guys get the updated patches and code from
<neodragon> OK so I am updating my daughters edubuntu 12.04  laptop and the first thing I noticed was it kept hanging when it got to updating initramfs, no errors, it just hung there. I eventually just killed the updater and tried running 'sudo update-initramfs -vvv -u' in a terminal and it keeps hanging again once it gets to 'Adding module /lib/modules/3.2.0-36-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/hp/hp100.ko' I have found nothing online so
<kunji> scary_one: I think when they referred you here they meant for you to use the versions in the Ubuntu repos, my best guess is that they package it like that for people that are using distros without their own facilities.
<scary_one> any ideas how to fix it?
<juliano_> join//
<Ben64> scary_one: undo whatever you did
<Rabblerouser> What is "mint" btw?
<Ben64> !mint | Rabblerouser
<ubottu> Rabblerouser: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> Rabblerouser: ok thats not really descriptive. its based on ubuntu but uses a different DE and other stuff
<Rabblerouser> Domo arigato, Mr. ubottu
<scary_one> i think it will be easier and quikcer to reinstall
<Ben64> scary_one: could be
<scary_one> :)
<kunji> scary_one: Could be if you just installed.  Maybe just removing the package an installing from the Ubuntu repos would work.
<kunji> *and
<neodragon> can anyone help me with a initramfs update that just hangs, no errors, nothing, it just hangs and never completes and now after I killed that process it won't let me use synaptic or apt-get either, it says another process is running
<kunji> That 01.org logo looks a lot like the nepomuk one.  They seem legit except that the intel logo is nowhere to be found, there is a copyright notice at the bottom of the page.  Maybe their lack of branding is supposed to make them seem more open source friendly... or to distance the rest of the company from it, who knows...
<kittenmittens> is it possible that ubuntu 13.04 will run better on my pc than 12.10, im aving alot of issues with 12.10
<xrs> your welcome to try out the latest builds and proposed updates
<vvoid> I went through a crypto nightmare, but I could restore my data thanks to all of your good work. Thanks. Btw: never let your ecryptfs mounts run out of space
<xrs> or try out an older version that is still supported
<xrs> thanks vvoid
<vvoid> I used to be more one of the rtfm guys, but there are times when one is in need of good community work
<neodragon> ok so even though I see multiple posts online about ubuntu 12.04 hanging in the middle of updating initramfs, no one in here either has any idea about how to fix it or cares to help is that it?
<TheLordOfTime> neodragon, or nobody's around who can help.
<Ububegin> W: Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found .... Which repository shld i change to now ?
<TheLordOfTime> neodragon, at least in here, that could be the case.
<TheLordOfTime> neodragon, hangs are hard to debug - so if there's "no solution" you need patience
<TheLordOfTime> !10.10 | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<TheLordOfTime> Ububegin, solution is to upgrade to a supported release (at least 11.10)
<TheLordOfTime> (although i suggest 12.04 since 11.10 EOLs in april)
<Ububegin> TheLordOfTime: This is a legacy machine... Isnt there any archives to still cont'd apt-get -ing
<TheLordOfTime> Ububegin, not with 10.10.
<TheLordOfTime> !eol | Ububegin
<ubottu> Ububegin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xrs> neodragon,  have you tried turning on verbose=yes in /etc/default/rcS and logging the startup?
<TheLordOfTime> Ububegin, you can try using old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu instead in your apt repos/mirrors
<TheLordOfTime> but those aren't supported, keep that in mind
<TheLordOfTime> since 10.10's EOL it gets *no* security updates and *no* other updates
<neodragon> xrs: its not the startup/boot that is the problem, it boots just fine, it is the updating of initramfs that hangs and it keeps hanging on '/lib/modules/3.2.0-36-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/hp/hp100.ko' for some reason, but it gives no errors
<lud> i need help on ARM image
<neodragon> xrs: or rather it hangs when it gets to adding that module during the update
<scaris> hm
<scaris> changed my default display manager to gdm
<scary_one> now i'm stuck at ubuntu load screen
<scary_one> the dot's are channging colors buut nothing else happens
<lud> i want to install ubuntu ARM image to an m960 android tablet
<xrs> neodragon,  first thing i would try is removing that package, updateing, then put it back on
<xrs> driver*
<xrs> aww i found an answer for him but he left
<kittenmittens> i need answers
<xrs> to what? im sorry all i see is your question about 13.04
<kittenmittens> dont worry :) nobodys been able to help me all week
<xrs> to that i say you are free to roll back to an older version of ubuntu, or try out the latest builds and proposed updates
<kittenmittens> ive tryed 12.04 12.10 and im about to try 13.04
<Ben64> kittenmittens: give more info. just saying "i need help" or "it doesn't work" does not help
<red82> xrs: you were just too slow for neodragon
<red82> shame really
<kittenmittens> well i dont know whats wrong, after installing i update and everything breaks every time, its always differnt, ether my filesystem goes read only and nobody can fix that for a week, or like now it just wont boot
<xrs> lol i know who you are
<xrs> what filesystem are you using?
<kittenmittens> its not my hardware, redownloaded ubuntu countless times, checked md5 every time, tryed cd and usb, and having the same issues on 2 comouters
<kittenmittens> me? ive tryed both ext3 and 4
<kittenmittens> no difference
<xrs> how long does the clean install take?
<kittenmittens> like 10 minutes?
<xrs> hmm
<xrs> if it was a USB issue it would take a lot longer than that.
<kittenmittens> all my hardware is fine
<kittenmittens> ive checked literally 50 billion times now, everyone keeps blaming my hardware or the iso
<xrs> well i had similar problems and my problem was the thumbdrives. i had to buy new ones
<kittenmittens> i tryed cd too
<kittenmittens> and 2 thumb drives
<kittenmittens> nothing is broke n
<xrs> next the problems i was having had to do with udisks. it didnt have proper support for ext2
<kepler> install it in a VM on the computer you're on now, if you do everything the same and it works, then it is hardware
<kittenmittens> its not the hardware
<kepler> well millions of other people are using the same ISOs, so it isn't ubuntu
<kepler> it may not be faulty hardware, it may just be unsupported hardware
<xrs> kittenmittens,  its a good idea.   when troubleshooting computers you gotta tinker and rule out all possibilities, find out what works (and i dont mean just hardware) and what doesnt
<kittenmittens> mhmm.. my brand new computer that has a readout screen of every tiny issue that could possibly happen, on the motherboard hasnt found anything
<kittenmittens> ive doe checks and tests people ahve told me to do for days
<xrs> so currently it is not booting, can you see anything on the screen?
<kittenmittens> ive ruled out hardware
<xrs> can you watch the startup process?
<kepler> what computer is it? do other operating systems work?
<kittenmittens> it goes purple and we tryed a differnt kernal and it gets stuck at initializing ramdisks? or something
<kittenmittens> windows works flawlessly
<kepler> do you have a link to the hardware in it?
<kittenmittens> its an 8core amd 3+ at 3.5 ghz, on an asus crosshair vformula z motherboard, with 16 gigs of ddr3 1866mhz ram at 10 - 10 - 10 -24 clocks, on 2 sticks. i have a 250 gb vortex 4 sata 3 ssd
<xrs> kittenmittens,  there is some good info here: http://blog.tridgell.net/?p=57
<kittenmittens> and an msi 7950 -_-
<kepler> ok, in bios do you have the hd stuff set to ahci, ide passthrough, anything?
<kittenmittens> ill check
<kittenmittens> the post is so fast you gotta use a button on the motherboard to get to it.. its anoying
<kepler> uefi stuff can be weird too
<xrs> yeah hardware ment for win8 boots way too fast
<kittenmittens> um
<kittenmittens> i dont know how to do that on my bios.. theres litterlally thousands of options
<kittenmittens> oh i found it
<xrs> im sure there was a manual printed
<kittenmittens> on chip sata channel is enabled, and they are all set to ahci
<kittenmittens> and sata esp is disabled ona ll the ports, i dont know what that means
<xrs> bookmark that page i gave ya so u can check it l8r
<JustinW> yo
<kittenmittens> i cant, i have no stable os atm
<xrs> no persistence file?
<kittenmittens> so can anyone help me?
<JustinW> what is a good tool for automatic file replication between servers?
<JustinW> ubuntu linux.
<kepler> what other options are there for the ahci?
<xrs> yeah that page i gave you has some useful info
<kittenmittens> ide and raid
<kepler> throw it on ide and see how it goes
<kittenmittens> wont that make it slower
<kepler> no
<kepler> it is still a 3 or 6g sata port, it just pretends it is ide
<kittenmittens> locked up on purple screen again
<xrs> JustinW, http://sourceforge.net/projects/synchronicity/?source=directory
<kepler> what do you see prior to that purple screen?
<xrs> kittenmittens,  do you have persistence?
<kittenmittens> nothing
<kittenmittens> i dont know what that is xrs
<kepler> no post, grub, nothing?
<kittenmittens> i can get grub if i spam shift like a maniake sometimes
<xrs> are you running from a live USB, if you were to save a file to it would it still be there next time you booted? why cant you look at that page
<kittenmittens> and i never see post
<Sara> hey, I m using dualboot win 7 ubuntu 12.04. needed to reinstall win 7. used bootrepair recomended option and now my win is working but grub is not
<Sara> I don't see any option to log in ubuntu
<kepler> and you get through the entire install successfully, and it asks you to reboot, then does this?
<Ben64> !grub | Sara
<ubottu> Sara: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kittenmittens> no, it works fine and lovingly
<Sara> thanks ben
<kittenmittens> untill i update, or install graphics drivers, or sometimes randomly after a restart
<kepler> ok, so when you update, are you using the provided opensource drivers, or proprietary?
<Sara> but it is just saying to use boot repair
<Sara> I already used bootrepair
<greek> Hi how do I check whether my system is 32 or 64 bit? Thanks.
<kittenmittens> tryed both
<Sara> my win is working
<kepler> greek, uname -a
<greek> kepler thanks
<kepler> kittenmittens, then it is something else. try doing only software updates, without drivers. see if those work
<kittenmittens> kelper is a space teliscoe that found alot of planets
<kepler> is that machine on right now? if you hit ctrl+alt+f3, does it go to a console?
<kittenmittens> ok.. on 12.10 or 13.04?
<kittenmittens> no its completly frozen
<kepler> numlock doesn't go off and on if you hit it?
<kittenmittens> no
<kittenmittens> so want me to install 13.04 or 12.10?
<kepler> well, you're right, does't seem like hardware.
<Ben64> why not 12.04?
<kepler> id go with 12.10
<tahitipetey> How would I get my *public* IPv6 address from within the terminal? (I'm ssh'd into an instance remotely, no GUI/browsers to visit sites like my-ip6.com). If it makes any difference, it's an Amazon EC2 instance.
<xrs> that page i linked describes your exact problem and how it was fixed. did you ever look at it?
<Ben64> tahitipetey: ifconfig
<kepler> tahitipetey, netstat -ie
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> questions about video here
<genoobie> I have a crappy video card
<genoobie> an lubuntu install that doesn't quite work and an xubuntu live that gives me video
<genoobie> here's the thing
<FloodBot1> genoobie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kittenmittens> whats the oem installl do
<xrs> its for OEMs who have their own configs and answer files
<genoobie> I was hoping to use the video information from the live CD to somehow help lubuntu get started.  When I boot lubuntu, the splash screen is OK, but the screen for lightdm looks goofed.  When I go the the xubuntu livecd, there's obviously no dm
<JustinW> is this IRC for ubuntu server (ubuntu linux on servers)?
<JustinW> or mainly the os lol
<Ben64> ubuntu support
<xrs> #ubuntu-server
<genoobie> so the wm/de screen is just fine.  any tips on how to get the lubuntu jumpstarted?  I was going to try and bypass the dm, with an ~/.xinitrc
<genoobie> but I don't have rw access to the drive or the permissions are funny...
<tahitipetey> Ben64 & kepler: Ah, right, since IPv6 addresses are global, what's on ifconfig would be the global address! Jeez, why didn't I realize that earlier, hah.
<genoobie> any suggestions?
<Ben64> tahitipetey: not exactly, but since its a server there isn't going to be an internal address/nat stuff going on
<Ben64> genoobie: when you're installing it should ask you about logging in automatically
<p4> #jogja
<tahitipetey> Ben64: EC2 servers *are* behind NAT. It's IPv4 address on ifconfig is not the global address.
<genoobie> ben64, no, sadly it didn't
<kepler> the ipv6 should be global
<Ben64> tahitipetey: really? weird
<kepler> unless you have an fe80:: or something
<genoobie> my guess is that will fix the problem
<genoobie> but I'm not sure how to make that happen
<tahitipetey> kepler: Ouch... I do. Or rather, the server does have a fe80::... address :(
<Ben64> genoobie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472113
<kepler> that is link local then
<kepler> is it fe80:<mac address>:<other stuff> ?
<genoobie> Ben64, I'll try that, thanks!
<anan_> Hi, just reconnected to screen and prompt changed to 'user@host:(unreachable)/$' - pwd doesn't return home eitheir, or anything for that matter
<Sara> I faild to repair my grub2 need help
<Ben64> tahitipetey: you could use a website that tells you your public address then
<genoobie> Ben64, does it use lxdm or lightdm
<Ben64> genoobie: might be lightdm, not sure
<genoobie> eff, I'll edit every dm file
<Sara> grub rescue is usefull before using bootrepair. I already have my win I
<p4> hi
<p4> i need help
<Sara> reinstalled windows 7 and repaired using recommended option now win works but I cannot log in ubuntu anymore
<Sara> can somone walk with me through it?
<Ben64> Sara: what didn't work when you tried to fix grub
<xrs> !boot-repair
<kittenmittens> yeah windows bootloader messes up ubuntus and looads before it
<Sara> I cannot see the page that says file not found > rescure grub
<kittenmittens> thats why you always install llinux after windows, unless you wanna be mucking around
<xrs> sara, you will need to boot the computer using a live CD or DVD
<kittenmittens> or usb
<Sara> Im in live cd
<Sara> live usb actually
<xrs> you have boot-repair installed?
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ben64> start at 2nd option
<seeqwell> grub-rescue-pc - GRUB bootable rescue images, version 2 (PC/BIOS version) Sara
<Sara> that would be great if we could repair it just with ubuntu live usb not by makeing another bootable usb
<Ben64> you can
<Sara> Ben64 can you tell me how
<Sara> ?
<Ben64> i just pasted the link
<tripelb> Re if I receivers/adaptors. Here's the list from MonoPrice http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10501 --doew anyone know if any of these is k own to work with Ubuntu?   Not a long list, 3 cards, one g and 3 n. And 2 more N's at double speed 300 Mps
<kittenmittens> im updating, so we will see..
<kepler> skipping drivers?
<Ben64> tripelb: read the comments on them
<kittenmittens> yeah
<kepler> tahitipetey, http://mellowd.co.uk/ccie/?p=1363 has some info on the ipv6 ranges if you're interested.
<Sara> I saw the link its using different methods to repair grub i don't know which is mine
<tahitipetey> kepler: Thanks! I'll read through that :)
<kittenmittens> whats is ipv6 for?
<kittenmittens> THINGS ONLY USE IPV6?
<kepler> increase IP address space
<Ben64> Sara: i said start at 2nd option
<kepler> right now we're on ipv4
<kittenmittens> caps*
<kepler> which was actually an experiment that just got out of hand
<kittenmittens> why do we need more space
<kepler> we're out of ipv4 addresses, actually
<kittenmittens> really?
<xrs> its like running out of telephone numbers and having to add extra digits
<kepler> well, they have all been assigned. i think due to poor planning, we only actually use like 15% of them
<kittenmittens> but not everything accepts ipv6 adresses
<Ben64> pretty much everything does now, but this is offtopic
<kepler> i think everything does now
<kittenmittens> are we talking about isp provided adresses? /exchange
<kepler> yes
<kittenmittens> hm
<tahitipetey> kittenmittens: All ISP's are IPv6 complaint. Since June a few years back...
<kepler> if you want to knwo more, we can go to off topic, or you can PM me, Ben64 is right, this isn't the place for that talk
<kittenmittens> ive never really nudged into external ip's
<tahitipetey> Oh, I shouldn't say "All". Certainly the North American/European ones. Can't vouch for some backwater ISP in some developing nation...
<kittenmittens> learning is fun :) thank god for the collective human knowledge being at my fingertips
<anan_> Hi, anyone know why terminal prompt says 'user@host:(unreachable)/$' after reconnecting with a detached screen?
<Sara> is it possible to write grub commands without logging off ubuntu?
<Ben64> anan_: do you have encryption on the drive or the home directory?
<Sara> terminal does not accept it
<Ben64> Sara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<genoobie> Ugh, Ben64 that didn't work...
<anan_> Ben64: I don't think so, it might be nothing as it only occured after calling on screen using it's pid
<genoobie> it must be the mode of the monitor
<genoobie> any way to change that from cli?
<anan_> Ben64: only pwd doesn't return anything anymore :P
<genoobie> the splash screens look great
<Sara> my grub location and grub options are gray (not available)
<genoobie> the only thing that I can think is that the installer was a text installer
<thechef> Is nvidia-current-updates in 12.04 not pointing to 310, because 1) it never will in 12.04, 2) nvidia doesn't declare 310 as stable-enough for LTS systems 3) still in testing 4) because 304 is still supported and for >304 version to appear in LTS 304 must first come to EOL 5) other?
<kittenmittens> thechef, is this who wants to be a millionair?
<woo> exit
<woo> sry* :p
<woo> laters
<kittenmittens> compiz crashed while its installing the updates
<thechef> kittenmittens: almost - but if you win doesn't depend on if you're correct - If I don't like the answer you're out :-)
<kittenmittens> :o
<alumno19> Hola
<xrs> ** (gnome-font-viewer:14048): WARNING **: Install failed: can't find any configured user font directory.
<xrs> what file do i need to edit to fix that?
<alumno19> vamos locoooo
<kittenmittens> ok it updated ok
<xrs> !sp
<kittenmittens> compiz keeps crashing though
<alumno20> alumno 19 me suena yu nombre
<linocisco> is there any Nagio like free software for infrastructure monitoring?
<alumno19> y a mi el tuyo locooo
<kittenmittens> kepler?
<kepler> kittenmittens, can you disable it?
<kepler> did it say why it was crashing?
<kittenmittens> yeah
<Ben64> kittenmittens: sounds like you have a .... hardware problem
<kittenmittens> because its doing software rendering reather than hardware rendering
<juniour> hi guys how to format write procted usb drives or sd card
<juniour> plz help
<kittenmittens> thats what it says
<kepler> go into settings and change it from xrandr or whatever to the other option
<Ben64> kittenmittens: then start up in Ubuntu 2D
<aeon-ltd> juniour: if there's a hardware tab switch it to writable first...
<xrs> alumno20,  try #ubuntu-es
<linocisco> is there any Nagio like free software for infrastructure monitoring?
<kittenmittens> mmh
<kittenmittens> what are the best amd drivers
<juniour> aeon-ltd explain plz
<juniour> wt hard ware tab its sd card
<helmut_> hi
<aeon-ltd> juniour: sometimes they have a tab that switches it from writable to read only
<xrs> some SD cards have a lock. an actual lock you can slide
<xrs> like the old floppy disks
<juniour> no nothing like that
<Ben64> almost every sd card has one
<juniour> it a micro sd card of 2gb
<kepler> kittenmittens, try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<kepler> that is what i use for my workstation
<juniour> it write procted
<juniour> how will i remove
<linocisco> is there any Nagio like free software for infrastructure monitoring?
<juniour> or formate the sd card
<Ben64> !repeat | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<basso> hello, my laptop has 20gb of ram, how can i make the system use more for my benefit?
<juniour> aeon-ltd any idea
<basso> i have disabled swap
<juniour> basso use 64 bit machine
<kepler> basso, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<aeon-ltd> basso: swappiness=0
<Ben64> juniour: really you should check the card for a switch. especially if you have it in an adapter
<aeon-ltd> !swappiness
<kittenmittens> it says invalid operation fglrx
<aeon-ltd> basso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<xrs> basso,  check out tip #10 http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html
<kepler> sudo apt-get install fglrx ??
<kepler> did you get install in there
<xrs> he has no swap. changing the swappiness isnt going to do anything
<kittenmittens> ah that worked
<juniour> hee thanks all i got it :)
<xrs> instead i directed him to move the /tmp dir to RAM
<basso> aeon-ltd: but I don't have a swap partion on my computer
<juniour> basso use 64 bit operating system
<aeon-ltd> i've no experience with them, but would a ramdisk be worth the effort
<aeon-ltd> ?
<xrs> yes
<linocisco> ok
<basso> juniour: i am using a 64bit operatingsystem :)
<basso> thinkpad master race
<Ben64> i have /tmp on ram, and i only have 8GB
<Sara> ben64  what does it mean:   root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount /dev/sda4/ mnt mount: mount point mnt does not exist
<Ben64> Sara: what are you doing?!
<kingbeast> linocisco: pm!!
<aeon-ltd> Sara: that's not the right syntax
<Ben64> Sara: i've given you this link 4 times now, this is much easier than anything you're trying to do. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<juniour> basso then you will be able to use most of the ram, except some of it will be restricted for hardware
<Sara> I installed win 7 and i used recommended option in bootrepair win came back not ubuntu
<Sara> the rest is according http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxZRjjPjic8
<juniour> Sara fix mbr
<xrs> sara seriously. what are you doing. Ben64  gave you very simple way to fix it
<Hanmac_> i hope someone could help me i have a crititcal vhost problem ... i try to access vhost1 with addr "xyz.local" but for some reason it trys to redirect me to "abc.local" with was an old vhost ... and i dont know how to deactivate this ... ("abc.local" is removed from all etc/hosts files ... )
<Sara> Ok i didnot understand that . he gave me boot repair link
<basso> there, i have moved /tmp to ram
<Sara> and grub location and grub options are gray
<Ben64> basso: you could also move firefox cache to /tmp
<kepler> Hanmac_, try " sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart "
<xrs> sara copy and paste this into the terminal window: ﻿sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<kittenmittens> ok that instaled and im rebooting now
<Sara> already have boot repair installed on usb
<kepler> Hanmac_, if that doesn't work " sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start "
<kepler> kittenmittens, good luck
<Sara> tell me the rest please
<xrs> open it
<Sara> its open
<kittenmittens> ya, this is what happened last time, i have no desktop now, no unity or anything just a blank desktop
<linocisco> I want network monitoring tool like PRTG but should be free of charge
<adamshumpisxxx> Anyone online who's knowledgeable with MATE?
<Sara> xrs whats next please
<kittenmittens> i can right click and changed desktop background adn get back to settingd from there..
<Ben64> adamshumpisxxx: we don't support mate here
<xrs> im installing boot repair so i can walk you through it. be warned my system is probably the slowest in this room
<adamshumpisxxx> Well, it's MATE on Ubuntu 12.10 Netboot. Does that make a difference?
<genoobie> okay Ben64
<Ben64> adamshumpisxxx: nope, sorry
<genoobie> so I changed those lines in lightdm.conf
<genoobie> no change
<kepler> kittenmittens, hit atl+f2 and amdcccle
<kepler> or if you can open a terminale
<genoobie> this sucks.
<Hanmac_> kepler the first one does not exist on my system, the second one does, but it seems that it does not have any afffect ... moment i restart firefox
<adamshumpisxxx> Would anyone be able to point me to an IRC server / channel that will help me?
<kepler> sudo amdcccle
<kittenmittens> ?
<genoobie> I'm downloading the lubuntu desktop install
<kittenmittens> ctrl alt t?
<genoobie> maybe that will fix the problem
<Sara> xrs- you there?
<kepler> Hanmac_, not sure then. you're using the dns name and not the IP?
<linocisco> I want network monitoring tool like PRTG but should be free of charge and full version
<xrs> sara: im installing boot repair so i can walk you through it. be warned my system is probably the slowest in this room
<kepler> kittenmittens, whatever opens it. im on kubuntu, so i dont know the gnome/unity shortcuts
<Sara> ok thanks xrs
<kittenmittens> a whole bunch of error:bad request messages in therminal
<shortstraw8_> Sara,  What steps did you do?
<kittenmittens> then the amd catalyst ppopped up
<Sara> just installed bootrepair
<Sara> now waiting for the rest
<kepler> do you have multiple monitors?
<aeon-ltd> adamshumpisxxx mate is default on mint right?
<Ben64> Sara: click "recommended repair"
<aeon-ltd> adamshumpisxxx: ask there, but don't mention you're running ubuntu
<adamshumpisxxx> I'm not sure. I don't run Mint or have ever been interested in it.
<adamshumpisxxx> Ah, OK. Thanks. Would you be able to link me?
<shortstraw8_> Sara,  If you follow the rest of the steps on the ubuntu help it works fine.
<aeon-ltd> ##mint
<aeon-ltd> wait thats wrong
<Sara> I have done that it recovered my win 7. you sure i need to use that again?
<kittenmittens> what do i do now
<kepler> kittenmittens, do you have multiple monitors?
<adamshumpisxxx> Thanks aeon-ltd.
<aeon-ltd> adamshumpisxxx: #linuxmint
<Sara> I really don't like to remove my win again
<adamshumpisxxx> Thanks...leaving now to ask.
<xrs> you re-installed widows? are you sure win7 didnt erase your ubuntu?
<kittenmittens> no it thought i had no monitors so i changed that now im rebooting
<kepler> that's weird
<Sara> I recovered mbr but not grub now I cannot install grub
<kittenmittens> nope.. blank again
<Ben64> Sara: Click "Recommended Repair" and do whatever it says
<kepler> can you right click like last time?
<Super_Dog> hey peeps.  just had a running out of disk space error.  couldn't figure out.  unmounted big server mount in fstab and all is well now.  could it be there are so many file on the mount that it is indexing them or something on my local disk....?
<kittenmittens> ya]\
<kepler> pop open that amdcccle again
<Ben64> kittenmittens: do you like unity?
<kittenmittens> ya
<xrs> your hardware may be good, but are you sure its compatible?
<kepler> im not sure what it is doing, but unity doesn't like it.
<Ben64> kittenmittens: because you could use Unity 2D in 12.04
<kittenmittens> mmh
<Ben64> 12.10 got rid of the 2D version
<bencc> can I install debian packages on ubuntu? which debian version to use for which ubuntu version?
<Super_Dog> Vmware gave me a warning about trying to upgrade 12.04 to the 12.10 in my VM...
<kittenmittens> it ndid my settings
<kittenmittens> it wont save my option to have a monitor..
<kepler> did you do sudo amdcccle ?
<Super_Dog> *.deb files - double click and let software center or gdebi install...
<xrs> ubuntu is debian, just tweaked. you can install .deb files with ubuntu software center
<Aladeen> hello
<kepler> i do sudo -i, too used to being root. forget to sudo all the time
<Ben64> xrs, bencc: that is very much not recommended
<xrs> k. i've personally never had a problem EVER
<bencc> Ben64:  here it says that I can use the debian selinux packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<xrs> but thats just me
<kittenmittens> now what
<Ben64> its not good to packages for different distros
<kepler> hit display manager
<xrs> aww then whats alien for?  :P
<kepler> what is your resolution and desktop area?
<kittenmittens> sudo amdcccle again?
<kepler> yeah
<kepler> it should be in there
<kittenmittens> 1920 1080
<Super_Dog> Anybody here using their ubuntu in VMware 9.X?
<kepler> if you put your mouse on the left side to pull up the unity bar or whatever, does it just not show up?
<kittenmittens> no
<kittenmittens> it wont save my settings
<kittenmittens> getting lots of errors in the terminal from amdcccle
<kepler> can you use paste.ubuntu.com and throw some in there?
<Aladeen> someone have information about AladeeNUX ?
<kittenmittens> pastebin.com/u3UBC6JV
<kunji> kittenmittens: I have no idea if it is related or not, but isn't amdccle graphical, so you should be using gksudo not sudo.
<xrs> i havent gotten amd drivers working since 12.10
<kepler> i dont think those are critical. just x whining
<kepler> kittenmittens, on 12.10, right?
<kittenmittens> ye)ah
<kittenmittens> no errors this time
<kepler> what is the output of fglrxinfo ?
<chamoda> test
<kepler> passed
<kittenmittens> pastebin.com/s01pfVyn <this is what happened after i saved my settings though
<kepler> well at least it was a little considerate: [xcb] Aborting, sorry about that.
<kunji> kepler: just curious, what's the expected output for that on a good system (i.e. things working normally)?  I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589050/
<kepler> that looks like mine
<kepler> i imagine if it doesn't work, it won't have display info/driver info there
<kittenmittens> pastebin.com/bprTsBjN
<kittenmittens> brb dinner
<kepler> like that ^^
<kunji> kepler: Hmm, well, I guess that's good then, I think my system is working fine.
<litropy> So, I have a spare box. It's not great - it's got a 1.2 gHz processor. I already have a server. Already have a gaming comp (wouldn't be good for it anyway). I'm looking for ideas as to what to do with it.
<kunji> litropy: super powered router?
<kepler> haha, i think mine is too. hasn't done anything i didn't want it to yet.
<kepler> litropy, www.pfsense.org
<xrs> ^^
<xrs> whatever happened to smoothwall?
<kunji> kepler: Mine does seem a little slow, but I am running 3 monitors on an A10.. so I think that would be expected.
<xrs> sorry rong room
<litropy> kunji, what would it run? you're talking about using the wifi card? What advantages would it provide over my DIR-655?
<kunji> litropy: No idea, I'm not familiar with a DIR-655 :P
<litropy> kunji, it's jsut a nice home router https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dlink.com%2Fproducts%2F%3Fpid%3D530&ei=hdsIUezYLubl0gHZxYG4Aw&usg=AFQjCNGBp5FopgPMO8an6BOHVAVEVEN51A&sig2=dKpqwMoIeemRW-2Qc201QA&bvm=bv.41642243,d.dmQ
<litropy> whoops
<litropy> http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/routers/dir-655-wireless-n-gigabit-router
<litropy> kepler, seems like you have the same idea as kunji
<xrs> you would get better control over the firewall and its policies, and reduce network traffix by using it as a proxy
<xrs> you could also turn that box into a snort based intrusion detection system
<kepler> litropy, i picked up http://goo.gl/DXJnB and run pfsense on it, disabled dhcp on my wireless router to make it an AP
<kunji> litropy: Yeah, he was linking one way to do it.  Hmm, your own VPN would be one extra at least.
<xrs> if you have a lot of computers, you could turn it into a proxy /  update server
<kepler> litropy, advantage = more fun/learn?
<kepler> i do have ipsec setup, so i vpn in from my phone and have full access to my network
<kunji> kepler: That looks like a nice little system, yeah, it's nice being able to access my UPnP server from anywhere ^_^
<kepler> small, quiet, and more than enough to serve me internet for the next 10 years or whatever
<litropy> xrs, there's nothing wrond with running pfsense alongside snort on the same box, right?
<kunji> Unfortunately I don't have the bandwidth up to stream my 1080p video though.
<kepler> unless google fiber comes to me and they go over 1gbps, that'll hold me over
<zayantay> hey guys
<kunji> litropy: Yeah, that's fine
<kepler> litropy, you can install snort as a package in pfsense
<zayantay> helloo?
<xrs> i've never done it but it would be better to have them seperated. checks and balences n whatnot
<hillary_> I install eclipse via ubuntu software center but when i start i get " An error has occurred. See the log file
<hillary_> /usr/lib/eclipse/configuration/1359535247587.log."
<litropy> sweet, kepler
<zayantay> any body here
<kunji> !ask | zayantay
<ubottu> zayantay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hillary_> i had purge the eclipse juno i install by hand
<hillary_> could it be there are some remains?
<zayantay> where can i find help for penetration testing. please tell me a channel or ?
<kunji> Hmm, not sure if that's exactly what I wanted the bot to say... I keep forgetting the calls, was there a more appropriate one?
<hillary_> how can i get rid of them?
<xrs> #backtrack
<xrs> @ zayantay
<zayantay> thanks but is there a channel for backbox ?
<xrs> theres like 15 security rooms in freenode
<Hanmac_> kepler i found the cupit ... its the VM (the server) when the VM is down, FF says cant find "xyz.local" but when the VM is up, it says cant find "abc.local" ... i removed everything from the hosts, the vhost is disabled too, i tryed all methods for dns-cleaning but it does still happening :(
<zayantay> ok thanks ill check that out :)
<kunji> zayantay: Probably... but you want to do pentesting when you can't even find that yourself?  .... script kiddies....
<xrs> knowledge is power...
<zayantay> sry man
<xrs> just so long as ur pen testing your own equipment
<zayantay> im new to linux
<zayantay> in a way
<zayantay> i tried mint for a while though
<xrs> im new to linux n ive been using it since the 90s  :P
<zayantay> cool
<kepler> Hanmac_, i think im not understanding the whole problem. you have a vm host that has two VMs on it that only are accessible while the other is down?
<kunji> xrs: That's why I don't like pointing people places for pen testing... it's usually not their own equipment, 9 times out of 10 it's someone looking to break wireless passwords to get free wifi -_-
<hillary_> ubuntu 12.04
<Hanmac_> kepler its one VM with two vhosts ... (now only one active vhost) ... and i act access this vhost because it try to redirect to an non-existing vhost
<kurisutian> Hi there! Can anyone help me getting convirt to work? I wanted to set up a web managed kvm server but somehow convirt won't work. Packages are installed but after that it refuses to work....
<kepler> Hamled, i'm not sure :/ sorry
<litropy> xrs, kunji, zayantay, Ya. And in that case, it's worth mentioning that doing so is a felony in the US.
<litropy> US at least ...
<xrs> Yeah just ask Aaron Swartz
<litropy> Not to be *that guy*
<kittenmittens> back
<hillary_> any help?
<kepler> kittenmittens, that last paste shows that the driver isn't working for whatever reason
<kittenmittens> so what should i do
<genoobie> paly
<genoobie> okay
<kepler> kittenmittens, do " sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx " to get rid of the driver
<kunji> litropy: indeed
<kepler> hopefully it boots up like it did
<genoobie>  I mean I am done with *nix on  this older machine
<apish> I know that I use "rsync -avz -e ssh /home/ramesh/ ramesh@192.168.200.10:/backup/ramesh/" in order to sync local folder to remote folder.. but what if i want to sync remote folder to local?
<genoobie> xp runs fine
<genoobie> done
<genoobie> nite all
<FloodBot1> genoobie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kittenmittens> ook :) rebooting
<litropy> apish, ssh to the remote and then rsync?
<kepler> kittenmittens, after you boot back up, get a terminal again and try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<xrs> well that explains why my video never worked after 12.10... i hate amd
<kepler> im an intel/nvidia guy myself, but have to use work provided hardware at work, with intel/ati
<xrs> wow boot-repair is still installing.... using this computer is like running a dumb terminal over 56k
<kittenmittens> hm..
<kepler> any luck?
<kittenmittens> um.. i got an error, let me just quickly do the dishes
<nastro82_86C4> Ciau :D
<cfhowlett> kittenmittens, sudo apt-clean dishes -f
<gnomefreak> dishes?
<kepler> reminds me of: http://xkcd.com/149/
<xrs> lmao
<cfhowlett> kepler, that was my first exposure to linux command around the time I first tried ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> lol i like that
<fedor> is there in ubuntu12 utility for taking photos via webcam?
<cfhowlett> fedor, cheese and guvcview
<fedor> thanx
<cfhowlett> no problem
<kittenmittens> back
<kittenmittens> pastebin.com/sXcAPj35
<bobweaver> Unknown Paste ID!
<kittenmittens> pastebin.com/sXcAPj3S
<kittenmittens> my bad
<kittenmittens> googling it only found me someone elses paistbin with the same thing lol
<kittenmittens> its like im doomed to never have ubuntu
<kittenmittens> whys it so quiet now
<spider_> hello
<kittenmittens> hello
<spider_> whats up bro my name is spider
<kittenmittens> im no bro >_>
<kittenmittens> my name is bianca
<kittenmittens> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fP4emqw7O4
<kittenmittens> #ubuntuofftopic
<kittenmittens> any ubuntu nerds here who are formiliar with ati graphics
<litropy> I wish. What are you trying to do again?
<arunkumar413> what happens to the hard link file if the original file is moved to a different location
<kittenmittens> install graphics drivers
<kepler> sorry, was off doing work (dozed off)
<litropy> kittenmittens, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kittenmittens> JEEEEZ
<kittenmittens> pastebin.com/sXcAPj3S
<litropy> .run? Never seen that before.
<litropy> kittenmittens, check out my link
<kepler> it is just a script to do the installs
<kittenmittens> thats what the website says to do, ill try yours
<kepler> looks like that one is the same as the fglrx we tried before, but adding using sudo amdconfig --initial
<kepler> which may be what fixes it
<kepler> we have a weird setup out here, so i did my own xorg.conf
<fefrerf> Hi
<kepler> the second part is what you were just doing, with the .run
<Super_Dog> Does mounting large external servers with lots of files take up resources locally on Ubuntu desktop?  I notice larger disk usage on my main Ubuntu drive when I fstab mount my network drives...
<jnhghy> Hi, I have some issues with document viewer and pdf printing: when I view some pdf they look ok but in printing and in print preview the colors are inverted. any help is appriciated
<fefrerf> Hi
<fefrerf> Anyone have ubuntu for androids?
<Super_Dog> There's supposed to be an Ubuntu phone coming out.  Might have to get one of those..
<brontosaurusrex> what would i use from cli for rtf to utf8 txt conversion?
<amoma> brontosaurusrex, $ pyton
<somsip> !info iconv | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: Package iconv does not exist in quantal
<somsip> brontosaurusrex: man iconv and see if it helps
<brontosaurusrex> isnt iconv only for charset conversions?
<kittenmittens> after all that do i continue to step 3 or am i done then?
<llutz> brontosaurusrex: "iconv - Convert encoding of given files from one encoding to another"
<kittenmittens> nevermind -_-
<kittenmittens> same issue, no unity or anything
<fefrerf> hello
<NetFlamBorg> Hi fefrerf
<fefrerf> :-)
<NegressCounty> I wish I could shit into somebody's mouth
<fefrerf> What is SliTaz?
<NetFlamBorg> SliTaz GNU/Linux is a Micro-Linux Distribution created by Christophe Lincoln and is now maintained by several contributors.
<bilel> Hi, a cron sent me mails because a cron task failed, but now each time I connect with ssh, I got a message saying "you have new mails" , and then I do "cat /var/mail/username" and I can see it's the same old mail, how can I flag it as read?
<llutz> bilel: "mail" "1" "d"
<somsip> bilel: run 'mail'
<fefrerf> Thx NetFlamBorg
<NetFlamBorg> fefrerf Convert encoding of given files from one
<fefrerf> I like my Wifi!
<fefrerf> My wifi is very goooood!
<fefrerf> wifi?
<AppleJuice> Yeah, do you have a wifi? I have two.
<fefrerf> :-)
<NetFlamBorg> For help with Wifi, please read: http://doc.slitaz.org/en:guides:wifi-easy first. If that doesn't work then read: http://doc.slitaz.org/en:guides:wifi-hard
<kepler> kittenmittens, i think that card just isn't well supported by their driver :/
<kittenmittens> :(
<kittenmittens> so no linux?
<kepler> :/
<fefrerf> NetFlamBorg thx! But its a joke!
<NetFlamBorg> Goooood!
<bilel> somsip: each time I run "mail" it tells me I have new message
<kepler> kittenmittens, try step 3 -- installing upstream drivers directly from AMD's website ?
<kittenmittens> ill do that next
<bilel> anyway I'll try to google linux mail in order to see how I should read them properly instead of "cat /var/mail/username"
<fefrerf> NetFlamBorg who are you?
<NetFlamBorg> Might have to get one of those
<NetFlamBorg> Androids?
<llutz> bilel: "mail" "1" "d"
<somsip> bilel: read tge message, and delete it. Like llutz said
<fefrerf> NetFlamBorg are you a weirdo?
<NetFlamBorg> SliTaz?
<kepler> bilel, sudo apt-get install alpine
<fefrerf> wtf?
<llutz> kepler: there is no need to install additional software if "mail" command is present just to remove a system-mail
<fefrerf> NetFlamBorg wtf!
<NetFlamBorg> Goooood!
<kepler> but but but pine :(
<fefrerf> NetFlamBorg fuck off!
<somsip> !language | fefrerf
<ubottu> fefrerf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fefrerf> ok ok
<bilel> llutz: ok it seems I can delete them one by one with your commands, but is it possible to clear everything? there are some old unread mails too
<NetFlamBorg> Help is appriciated
<llutz> bilel: "d :o"
<fefrerf> i like trains
<NetFlamBorg> Kittenmittens, I think that card just isn't well supported by their driver :/
<somsip> !ot | fefrerf
<ubottu> fefrerf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kittenmittens> would aa driver fromt his site be better? http://phoronix.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?43-Open-Source-AMD-Linux
<fefrerf> ok ok
<bilel> llutz: thanks it worked!
<NetFlamBorg> Wifi!
<kepler> kittenmittens, i would use the amd sanctioned one
<fefrerf> NetFlamBorg you are really helpful :-)
<kittenmittens> what do you mean?
<NetFlamBorg> Who are you a weirdo?
<kepler> download it from AMD's site
<fefrerf> you are a weirdo netflamborg
<NetFlamBorg> Who are you a weirdo?
<daniel_mum> a
<fefrerf> stop netflamborg
<NetFlamBorg> fefrerf: mail 1 d
<fefrerf> NetFlamborg, send me mail to testborg@gmail.com!
<llutz> !ot | fefrerf NetFlamBorg stop your nonsense here please
<NetFlamBorg> Encoding to another
<ubottu> fefrerf NetFlamBorg stop your nonsense here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NetFlamBorg> There is no need to install additional software if mail command
<jnhghy> Hi, I have some issues with document viewer and pdf printing: when I view some pdf they look ok but in printing and in print preview the colors are inverted. any help is appriciated
<NetFlamBorg> Who are you a weirdo jnhghy
<jnhghy> how*
<MonkeyDust> NetFlamBorg  is a bot
<NetFlamBorg> Help is appriciated
<fefrerf> MonkeyDust? NetFlamBorg is a bot?
<NetFlamBorg> Help is appriciated
<llutz> !ops | NetFlamBorg sort of bot, spam, junk, troll
<ubottu> NetFlamBorg sort of bot, spam, junk, troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<gnomefreak> are we sure he is a bot?
<NetFlamBorg> Thx! But its a joke
<gnomefreak> llutz: im here already
<jpds> NetFlamBorg: Hello.
<NetFlamBorg> Hi jpds
<gnomefreak> not a bot good
<NetFlamBorg> A bot?
<Tm_T> NetFlamBorg: please don't use this channel for your personal amusement, see channel topic
<NetFlamBorg> Tm_T: please don't use this channel for your personal amusement, see
<gnomefreak> NetFlamBorg: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non support convo
<gnomefreak> damnit
<dr_willis> ;)
<elky> bots not allowed in their either, really
<litropy> Awe - just as I was typing up the turing test.
<elky> there*
<gnomefreak> he wasnt a bot afaict
<dr_willis> just  a lame troll?
<llutz> gnomefreak: then is was a troll, spammer, idiot, whatever,  spamming this channel
<elky> gnomefreak, parroting people isn't really a down thing in -ot either :P
<Tm_T> no point discussing this here
<gnomefreak> yep thats the feeling i got
<gnomefreak> elky: true but it is better than in here
<anadia> Need help with Huawei usb modem, please
<anadia> Need help with Huawei E220 usb modem, please
<dr_willis> that a 3g modem? dialup modem? or what exactly
<Tm_T> anadia: please elaborate what help you do need (:
<anadia> dr_willis, Tm_T its a 3g modem. I would like to use it to connect the internet
<litropy> anadia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei/E220
<dr_willis> ;) i cant really think of any other use for them... so.. you plug it in.. you go to network manager icon at the top right...
<litropy> anadia, mind you that's a dialup howto
<xkernel> is there a channel for Ubuntu dev support?
<litropy> xkernel, try #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> i thibk theres #ubuntu-motu
<anadia> dr_willis I am on Linux Lite. I know this is Ubuntu channel. But Linux Lite is using Ubuntu 12.04
<Tm_T> anadia: that's not Ubuntu
<dr_willis> anadia:  ubuntu ahs a nice network manager tool.... look for it i guess...
<xkernel> litropy, not the beta support I mean for code development
<anadia> ok, then sorry i bothered you guys
<litropy> anadia, what kernel are you using?
<spacecowboy29> Hey all ! Is this is the right place to ask questions about bazaar or do I go to #ubuntu-motu ?
<mablae> Hi there
<mablae> I am getting strange typing errors in Xmind
<mablae> Typing "a" in a node selects all Text... ? !
<mablae> Very strange...
<mablae> No hotkeys are activated... ?!
<mablae> Just NUM
<anadia> litropy 3.2.0-32
<TimmyTT> I've got a problem with my floppy..
<litropy> E220 is supported natively by Linux Kernel 2.6.20-rc2 or higher. It should just ... work.
<hillary_> eclipse cannot start in my ubuntu 12.04. I get an error "An error has occurred. See the log file
<hillary_> /home/hillary/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1359541343404.log."
<vileman_0x43> awesome is so cool
<litropy> hillary_, we can't see the logs located locally on your computer.
<TimmyTT> The wife says its too....floppy.
<hillary_> litropy,  how do i go about then to solve it please
<mablae> WTF floppy?
<mablae> hillary_, pastie the log to paste.org for a start
<litropy> hillary_ $cat /home/hillary/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1359541343404.log
<abowas> What¨s wrong with these commands? I want them to run after eachother "mkdir /home/newuser/ ; mkdir .ssh"
<litropy> hillary_, then copy the output and paste it to https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpaste.ubuntu.com%2F&ei=OfUIUe_3Hafy0QG3m4HIBg&usg=AFQjCNFz-jtIul_Dxhji62ThvMzL6pcvUg&sig2=RVmAtJbd6Dv8ZgcFZ2q6qQ&bvm=bv.41642243,d.dmQ
<litropy> whoops
<litropy> hillary_ then paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<spacecowboy29> A question, I have an error in bazaar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589248/,  Corkscrew is referred as Corksrew, so I'm guessing a typo, but not sure where to modify it...
<bartzy> Hey
<bartzy> if I use 12.10 , and PHP version there is X for example
<bartzy> for example 5.4.6
<bartzy> and then PHP releases PHP 5.5
<bartzy> the repo will update to php 5.5 ?
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bartzy> Or will stay at 5.4.6 forever, with just security patches (like debian) ?
<dr_willis> bartzy:  possible, but not likely
<bartzy> So exactly like debian stable /
<bartzy> Same policy give or take ?
<dr_willis> theres backports and ppas if yoiu need newer
<bartzy> Cool.
<bartzy> And this is the same for all ubuntu releases ?
<bartzy> 12.04, 12.10, 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> yes
<bartzy> Or there is a "Testing" version where the packages update , like debian wheezy/sid ?
<dr_willis> bartzy:  no 'testing'
<Ray> Hello, im trying to install TrueCombat Elite on ubuntu 12.04, when i extract/install it from Term, it is looking for Wolfenstein, is wolfenstein needed..???
<bobweaver> bartzy,  not really there are pure "Ubuntu developers"  that both do Ubuntu patchs and also debian or just Ubuntu thus sometimes thing make it into Ubuntu stuff but that is not looked up to that much
<bobweaver> bartzy,  what is stoping you from installing "what you want to use ? "
<bartzy> dr_willis: So how packages getting upgraded in major versions ? i.e. php5.4 to php 5.5 ? Just in new releases, i.e. 13.04 to 13.10 ?
<shomon> where can I get help with soap web services? sorry if that's OT here...
<dr_willis> bartzy:  you got it.
<litropy> bobweaver, I think he's trying to get a grasp of how Ubuntu manages their packages.
<bobweaver> ahh
<dr_willis> every 6 mo  stuff gets updated.. in most cases
<alimj> Sorry if this is a dumb but however I could change GIMP interface language?
<bobweaver> unless there is a security patch or something big is needed. correct
<dr_willis> but even then - it may not be the absolute latest
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  about 6 months behind ?
<alimj> I mean How could I change GIMP interface language?
<dr_willis> i never worry about the vversions. ;)
<litropy> dr_willis, so packages will never get upgradd to newer versions if I keep the same Ubunu release?
<litropy> upgraded*
<dr_willis> !latest
<blunted> Newest upstart produces odd error with HDD devices, what's the proper way of reporting it?
<litropy> Sorry for the typos peeps - I'm tired.
<Ray> Hello, im trying to install TrueCombat Elite on ubuntu 12.04, when i extract/install it from Term, it is looking for Wolfenstein, is wolfenstein needed..???
<bobweaver> alimj,  you can change the language for all programs under gnome-control-center -> language's
<dr_willis> normally only security updates get  updated topackage.. some times secirity fixs get ported back to older packages
<Ben64> Ray: doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue, ask the truecombat people?
<litropy> dr_willis, thx
<bartzy> dr_willis: So what is the difference between the main repository, and the security repository ?
<Ray> Ben64 : Probably
<litropy> Alrighty. Goodnight, peeps.
<dr_willis> bartzy:  no idea. i rarely worry about such things
<bartzy> ok, thanks. Anyone knows why there is a security repo and a main repo ?
<bobweaver> bartzy,  main is the "main"  security is push from CVT's
<bobweaver> like if there is a report bartzy  of some CVE then fixs can go to that also kernel fixs and stuff like that
<bobweaver> kinda
<bobweaver> bartzy if you like things like that Today is part of Ubuntu Developers week in #ubuntu-classroom
<MoL0ToV> there are a guide to make a ubuntu network with shared net fs and centralized user auth on login?
<MoL0ToV> if there are one, i put in a basket windows network.
<MoL0ToV> 200 pc in a school
<MoL0ToV> with win xp/7
<blunted> Main upstart pushed back and broke no initramfs loads, who do I tell since its not Ubuntu kernel config?
<MoL0ToV> i want to place ubuntu with centralized user auth
<MoL0ToV> and login
<SAngeli> I need help with permissions. I run ubuntu server. /var/www has this security "drwxr-xr-x  2 root root". I need with another username (being allowed to do so) to be able to wrx to this path (-R). what should I do? I wish not to alter native permissions. Can this new username be like root? if so how to? or can I add this user to the root group?
<Ben64> SAngeli: you should look into vhosts
<dr_willis> SAngeli:  i think you add them to the www group.. but i  alwo thought www should be owned by the  www group.   but i am only rembering what otheers have said iin here in the past
<GoodHand_> Hi
<SAngeli> ok
<SAngeli> dr_willis, I see. Let me see
<GoodHand_> Hi GeniusBrain
<GoodHand_> I have problem with add app to left bar! (sublime text 2)
<SAngeli> dr_willis, what I need is to create a SAMBA share to /var/www and be able to rwx from another PC.
<ActionParsnip> GoodHand_: what is the issue?
<GoodHand_> How to do it!
<SAngeli> dr_willis, also the gruup name is root root as listed above.
<ActionParsnip> GoodHand_: do you have the app installed?
<dr_willis> root.root for owning www seems odd..  but i dont manage web servers ;)
<Ben64> SAngeli: sounds very insecure. you should really look into a better system. ssh/scp/rsync and vhosts
<GeniusBrain> Ben64
<GoodHand_> ActionParsnip: yeah
<GeniusBrain> GoodHand_: do you have the app installed?
<SAngeli> Ben64, is local to my network and is for development only. I need to see this as a file folder inside my PC. I do not wish to ftp or similar
<SAngeli> moreover it is only on the /www  so not much security issue.
<SAngeli> this is only for the web server for developing websites locally
<dr_willis> i bet samba will screw with ownership anbd permissions greatly... while  ssh/scp/stp wont...
<GoodHand_> GeniusBrain: yeeeeah
<GeniusBrain> GoodHand_: what is the issue?
<GoodHand_> GeniusBrain: How to add app in python to left bar
<GeniusBrain> Need to see this as a file folder inside my PC
<Ben64> by PC you mean windows?
<hillary_> Hello, when i run update i get'
<SAngeli> Ben yes
<SAngeli> Ben64, Yes, Windows 7
<GoodHand_> GeniusBrain: Bye!
<GeniusBrain> GoodHand_: do you have the app installed?
<ActionParsnip> GoodHand_: run the app, when it shows in the Unity launcher, right click it and select to lock it.
<GeniusBrain> Problem with add app in python to left bar
<Ben64> you could set /var/www to 777 and/or change owner, then have it shared with samba with no permissions
<GeniusBrain> Moreover it is only on the /www so not much security issue
<raven_> ive got an issue.. i have a laptop and pc, and i need to install windows on my pc but it has no dvd drive, and my usb is only 2 gigs.. is it possible to use a harddrive as like a usb?
<Ben64> GeniusBrain: why do you keep repeating what people say
<GeniusBrain> Mean windows?
<GeniusBrain> Ben64: do you keep repeating what people say
<Ben64> GeniusBrain: stop
<GeniusBrain> Ben64: yeah
<SAngeli> Ben64, no change owner. I could change group but is there a way I can add a user to root group? I ask this because if I am correct when I list /var/www I get drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  which tells me that the owner is "root" but also that the group is "root". Am I right?
<Ben64> SAngeli: why not change owner?
<fig> use Wubi, you can install Ubuntu with no DVD over your Windows installation
<SAngeli> Ben64, because I do not know if this would have any impact on Apache running. Also, I have a differne case too. So
<lombardo> SAngeli: change group doing this: chown sangeli.users /var/www/file
<Ben64> SAngeli: it wouldn't affect apache
<SAngeli> I wish to know if I can add sangeli to root group or similar
<SAngeli> can I do so?
<Ben64> you cannot
<GeniusBrain> SAngeli: do you have the app installed?
<SAngeli> So, my last resort is to access the share as root
<SAngeli> I can do so, right?
<Ben64> no
<GeniusBrain> You can install Ubuntu with no DVD over your Windows installation
<SAngeli> :-(
<Ben64> i've already given you a solution
<GeniusBrain> Possible to use a harddrive as like
<lombardo> SAngeli: root group is wheel... if you want to add sangeli to wheel group, i think you need to do: usermod -g wheel sangeli
<SAngeli> Ben64, here is another example: I wish to rwx on /var/log. I cannot go around the system and start changing ownership like I wish.
<fig> The nice thing about using Wubi is you can access your Windows files as if they're in just another file
<SAngeli> lombardo, thanks
<SAngeli> I will try
<fig> folder*
<SAngeli> lombardo, it does not exist as group
<Ben64> SAngeli: i've already given you a solution....
<GeniusBrain> Like a usb?
<SAngeli> Ben64, Ok, I get it.
<lombardo> SAngeli: you sure?  look in /etc/groups .. is no wheel?
<Ben64> lombardo: not on ubuntu/debian
<GeniusBrain> Does not exist as group
<lombardo> SAngeli: cat /etc/group
<SAngeli> lombardo, I was unable to find it.
<lombardo> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> fig: you can do that in a regular install
<GeniusBrain> Shows in the Unity launcher, right?
<SAngeli> lombardo, cat /etc/group | grep wheel
<ActionParsnip> fig: accessing windows partitions isn't unique to wubi installs
<hillary_> Hello, when i run update i get " http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589308/" any where i have messed my system?
<GeniusBrain> SAngeli wheel sangeli
<GeniusBrain> Hi hillary_
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: are you an op?
<hillary_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: i'm not, just a member
<fig> I know, but it's really fast
<lombardo> SAngeli: well then add your user to root group
<GeniusBrain> I can do so, right click it and select to lock
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: darn, this bot is annoying, and nobody is here
<GeniusBrain> Pc, and I need to see this as a file folder inside my PC
<SAngeli> lombardo, which is the root group? is it admin?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: have you used:  !ops
<hillary_> GeniusBrain,  hi
<lombardo> SAngeli: root group is also called root
<Ben64> i'm in #ubuntu-ops
<GeniusBrain> hillary_: root group or similar
<ActionParsnip> fig: what is fast?
<hillary_> GeniusBrain, similar
<GeniusBrain> hillary_: you sure? look in /etc/groups
<fig> using Wubi rather than checking another harddrive partition
<Ben64> hillary_: ignore GeniusBrain
<GeniusBrain> Ben64: How to do it!
<BrixSat> Morning
<ActionParsnip> fig: its not really fast, a true install will be faster as it doesn't get affected by the shortcomings in NTFS
<fig> you can browse videos for instance quickly
<GeniusBrain> Share as root
<lombardo> GeniusBrain is just pasting other peoples lines as answers to random people
<GeniusBrain> Me see this as a file folder inside my PC
<ActionParsnip> fig: you can do that in a non-wubi install
<lombardo> GeniusBrain: right?
<hillary_> Ben64, help
<GeniusBrain> I need to install windows on my pc but it has no dvd drive, and I need
<Ben64> hillary_: whats your issue?
<fig> it isyou just hate windows
<fig> I think
<Ben64> !ops | GeniusBrain
<ubottu> GeniusBrain: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<fig> because I have tried both
<GeniusBrain> Python to left bar! sublime text 2
<GeniusBrain> I have problem with add app to left bar! sublime text 2
<hillary_> Ben64, when i run update i get " http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589308/" any where i have messed my system?
<GeniusBrain> Inside my PC
<lombardo> Ben64: he is a bot, posting random lines it sees in channel... kick it out
<Ben64> lombardo: I would if I could
<lombardo> !ops GeniusBrain
<hillary_> Ben64,  you got it?
<lombardo> !op GeniusBrain
<lombardo> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<Ben64> hillary_: well the error says it all. you have a duplicate source
<hillary_> Ben64,  yes how can i correct it please
<ActionParsnip> fig: no, I just understand how NTFS degrades over time, this affects the wubi disk file directly
<ActionParsnip> fig: Journalised file systems do not degrade nearly as much so is a much better option in that sense
<Ben64> hillary_: open the software center, go to Edit and Software Sources, and uncheck the one that is duplicate
<phoenixsampras> hello, ubuntu is crashing in my laptop
<GeniusBrain> Hi phoenixsampras
<lombardo> hillary_: it says you have duplicate entries in your sources.list... i would look in that file.. it is at /etc/apt/sources.list
<lombardo> hillary_: just comment it out if there is a duplicate there
<ActionParsnip> fig: the ONLY good thing about Wubi imho is that the host partition is mapped automagically for you, otherwise the fact that wubi is so fragile makes it not suitable for long term use
<GeniusBrain> I do so?
<GeniusBrain> I have a duplicate there
<ActionParsnip> fig: and fixing it is far from easy via liveCD (mount ntfs, loop mount wubi file etc).
<GeniusBrain> Journalised file systems do not degrade nearly as much so is a duplicate source
<BrixSat> how do i know if my ubuntu is hardware acelerated?
<lombardo> !troll GeniusBrain
<Ben64> lombardo: you gotta use a | to direct a trigger towards someone
<Myrtti> lombardo: yes, we are aware you are alarmed about something. that's enough for now
<Myrtti> lombardo: the ops are aware
<GeniusBrain> We are aware
<Firetux> hi
<Firetux> hi RajneshSiwal1
<RajneshSiwal1> Hi , Is there anyone to help me with Zentyal ?
<BrixSat> how do i view if my pc is vga hardware acelerated?
<Super_Dog> I need help with Zentyal...
<Super_Dog> :-)
<Ben64> BrixSat: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<RajneshSiwal1> :)
<RajneshSiwal1> OK. Whats your question ?
<BrixSat> ben64 yes :)
<Super_Dog> I'm a Zentyal retard....  but what's your question...
<awisepilot> Hi, is any familar with Kernal Virtual Machine (KVM)?  I am having a problem connecting to a VM after I created it.
<RajneshSiwal1> I need to migrate from OpenLDAP to Zentyal
<RajneshSiwal1> There are some additional schemas that we have added to it
<RajneshSiwal1> It includes samba, Password Policy and sudoers
<Super_Dog> woww....  out of my league there.  I just got lucky and figured out how to make my little Atom server blades run some file sharing LAN server on Zentyal...
<Super_Dog> That's about all I'm doing with Zentyal right now...
<RajneshSiwal1> You should use it as an AD (PDC) it supports even GPOs
<Super_Dog> what's a GPO?
<RajneshSiwal1> Integrating both Linux and Windows Environment
<lombardo> Super_Dog: it is GPU spelled wrong
<RajneshSiwal1> GPO: Group Policies implementation in Windows Environment
<RajneshSiwal1> As in Active Directory
<Super_Dog> Did you lose the "O" somewhere?
<Super_Dog> I see the "G" and the "P"...
<lombardo> Group Policies Omplementation
<awisepilot> Can anyone help with KVM?
<Super_Dog> lombardo making me wet my pants dude...
<musca> awisepilot: yes, in #kvm
<awisepilot> musca, I create a successful guest with vmbuilder, but I can not connect to it.  The bridging looks right.
<Super_Dog> honestly, I think I just got lucky setting up my Zentyal server...  The web interface and the $90 book are hairier than hell for me...
<Super_Dog> I'm running the older version still - V 2.27....
<RajneshSiwal1> ok
<Super_Dog> Too scared to upgrade....  If it ain't broke - don't fix it right...
<RajneshSiwal1> For Samba4 I created a Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WKMtFyyxGI
<lombardo> brazilian dancers?
<Ben64> !ot | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Super_Dog> You really think that Samba4 in Zentyal is going to work out of the box...?
<Super_Dog> I have my doubts on that one...
<RajneshSiwal1> I have tested it for basic functionality and works finr
<RajneshSiwal1> http://www.youtube.com/user/rsiwal
<RajneshSiwal1> We have some more videos in Linux on it.
<RajneshSiwal1> May be they can help you out
<Ben64> seriously, if you would like to talk to each other about zentyal, take it somewhere else, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<awisepilot> Muska could you help me figure this KVM guest connection problem out?
<musca> awisepilot: bridging "looks right"?
<Hanmac_> kepler i found the culpit and it has nothing todo with dns ... it was the stupid magento shit ... :/
<awisepilot> yes
<RajneshSiwal1> My mistake
<awisepilot> I can show you my netstat -n and ifconfig files
<Super_Dog> Zentyal is ubuntu isn't it?
<MonkeyDust> awisepilot musca wrong channel
<musca> awisepilot: #kvm
<awisepilot> what do you mean wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> Super_Dog  if zentyal were the same as ubuntu, it would be called ubuntu
<Super_Dog> OK.  -  I guess the command "lsb_release -a" must be lying to me then.  It says Ubuntu 10.04 on my Zentyal server terminal...
<dr_willis> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<dr_willis> zentyl is a program not an os
<Ben64> dr_willis: its both
<jnhghy> does anybody know how to install adobe acrobat reader in ubuntu 12.04 64bit? I tried adding the ppa also downloading the .bin, .deb, .rpm from the adobe site all had issues. anybody has a solution that want's to share?
<hillary_> dr_willis, hi, Kindly assist me with a command that will allow me to write into a root folder
<ronin_1977> hi
<Ben64> jnhghy: do you really need adobe's? ubuntu comes with a pdf reader by default
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: mark the .bin file as executable and run it using sudo
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: do you use a GUI OS?
<ronin_1977> i need some information about video converter in linux
<hillary_> dr_willis,  i want to alter a file in /etc/apt/sourcelist.txt ubuntu 12.04 is my os yes
<ActionParsnip> hillary_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sourcelist.txt
<jnhghy> Ben64: I can't use evince because with some of my pdf's when I try to print I get inverted colors (even in print preview)
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: use terminal, lots easier
<ronin_1977> i have ubuntu 12.10 , and download i little program called soun converter , but this program not work very well
<jnhghy> ActionParsnip: I made the .bin file executable and tried to run it but I get error message "No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: then you need to change directory to where the file is held
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: you will also need to prefix the file with ./  as pwd is not in $PATH
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: so use:  sudo ./Acrobat.bin    or whatever the file name is
<ronin_1977> soundconverter dont convert all files in the list . His stopped in the middle of task
<jnhghy> ActionParsnip: I did, then I typed only a few letters of the name of the pack and then hit "tab" and it founded the file .... so I'm giving the right command in the right place but still get the error, yes with ./ in front :)
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: try using absolute path. Eg:  sudo /home/$USER/filename.bin
<Super_Dog> jinghy:  I installed from Medibuntu repository  quite easily...    http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: I assume you used:  chown +x /home/$USER/filename.bin    to mark executable
<jnhghy> ActionParsnip: I ended up thinking it's an issue with the program running on 64bit is this not plausible?
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: possibly, i've not used acrobat reader, let me see
<Super_Dog> Just downloaded the font package and it gave me reader, too...
<jnhghy> ActionParsnip: thanks for the time, I'll try with absolute path.... if that won't work I'll try Super_dog solution. Thanks both...
<Super_Dog> May not be the latest and greatest at medibuntu but it worked for me....
<ActionParsnip> jnhghy: http://www.lorenzobettini.it/2012/11/install-adobe-reader-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-64bit/
<hillary_> ActionParsnip: Thank you my issue is solved by gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lutik> ;ffljfdo
<embat> wassup
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jithu> hii
<snql> what
<jithu> anyone know how to get gui of huawei datacard in ubuntu?
<jithu> anyone know how to get gui of huawei datacard in ubuntu?
<jithu> hu kunjo
<jithu> kunji
<mathi> hi
<jithu> hi
<mathi> I try to find my wireless configs
<mathi> I opened /etc/network/interfaces
<fenbox> hello world
<mathi> but there I don't see any SSID, WPA password, etc.
<mathi> where can I find the settings ?
<cfhowlett> fenbox, greetings
<mathi> I do have internet with wireless, but I don't know where the authentication parameters are stored
<hillary_> i want to get rid of all the eclipse in my system then install a new. How do i go a bout
<donza> mathi: /etc/wpa_supplicant?
<MonkeyDust> hillary_  sudo apt-get purge eclipse;sudo apt-get autoremove -- also remove config files (in ~/.config or so)
<ziyadb> hey guys, quick question.
<ziyadb> I run sudo su postgres then get prompted for that account's password. What is the password?
<mathi> donza, I have sh scripts there
<hillary_> MonkeyDust, how do i remove  ~/.config
<mathi> donza, where is the config to change SSID ?
<mathi> or WPA pasword :/
<MonkeyDust> hillary_  mind: the folder inside ~/.config -- like you would remove any other folder
<mathi> nobody knows where the wireles configs are ?
<MonkeyDust> hillary_  in GUI: ctrl-h to show hidden folders
<shomon> mathi: do you have an icon showing a wireless connection on the top of the screen?
<mathi> shomon, i don't have a screen now ...
<mathi> shomon, I have only a CLI
<shomon> I think it's network-manager in /etc/init.d
<mathi> shomon, this is a script and I don't see my network ID and other settings
<mathi> shomon, when I do iwconfig I see all the settings... but where are they ???
<mathi> :-(
<calwig> where is the #kmail chan?
<coz_> hey guys, up until 12.04 I used  python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"  to delete recent documents, it doesnt seem to work on 12.10..any revisions to that  action?
<away> calwig, maybe try #kontact ?
<calwig> away,  just about did :)
<Diegosnat> hi guys, what kind of solution ubuntu uses to automount external hd????
<MonkeyDust> Diegosnat  /etc/fstab
<jpds> Diegosnat: udisks
<jpds> MonkeyDust: No.
<Diegosnat> jpds, cheers
<kostkon_> coz_, try from gi.repository import Gtk,  Gtk.rece... etc
<Diegosnat> jpds, where is the config file?
<zayan> guys
<zayan> :?
<zayan> helloo?
<ProfessorBacon> hi
<zayan> do you know how to use honeypot ?
<zayan> heloo?
<keyproblem> Is it stupid to create a user named backup in Ubuntu?
<geek4ever> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<geek4ever> !smart
<cfhowlett> keyproblem, if you have to ask ...
<keyproblem> cfhowlett: I was wondering if perhaps something already used that name.. :(
<keyproblem> cfhowlett: guess I could create anotehr user!
<jnhghy> I was trying to install some dependencies and ended up submiting "sudo apt-get install libexpat1:i386" this started a process that automatically removed a lot of software from my ubuntu 12.04 including network-manager ubuntu software al the list goes on. my question: How can I install network manager? I will install the rest manually (I have the list) but need network access
<np8> Hi! I just updated to Ubuntu 12.10. Now i have some problems to connect to the internet (I'm here via different pc). How can I see that is my wifi-card broken, or is it just a settings problem? I can see my wifi's (My schools and my phone's shared wifi), but after I have connected to one, I cannot get to any website. Please, can somebody help me?
<jnhghy> I was trying to install some dependencies and ended up submiting "sudo apt-get install libexpat1:i386" this started a process that automatically removed a lot of software from my ubuntu 12.04 including network-manager ubuntu software al the list goes on. my question: How can I install network manager? I will install the rest manually (I have the list) but need network access
<away> jnhghy, sudo apt-get install network-manager ?
<jnhghy> is there a way to download "network-manager" package and save it on a memory stick? and install it after that?
<jnhghy> away: I have no internet connection
<away> oh, right
<away> you can use apt-get download network-manager on another computer
<jnhghy> away:thanks that should work for network-manager :)
<iceroot> jnhghy: you have no network because you dont have network-amanger or no network because of no cable?
<jnhghy> iceroot: I was trying to install some dependencies and ended up submiting "sudo apt-get install libexpat1:i386" this started a process that automatically removed a lot of software from my ubuntu 12.04 including network-manager ubuntu software al the list goes on. my question: How can I install network manager? I will install the rest manually (I have the list) but need network access
<iceroot> jnhghy: i guess that means "because i dont have network manager"
<iceroot> jnhghy: you can configure your network via cli
<bartzy> kernel compilation - Is that a good test for CPU benchmarking ?
<jnhghy> iceroot: it might also mean that I got a lot of things uninstall and I'm not sure if network manager will fix the network connection: I tried eth0 up and got error reading the port. at this point I hope installing network-manager will fix this. how can I use cli?
<cardpuncher> Hi, does anyone have the release date of Ubuntu 12.04.2? I read it was tomorrow but also that it was scheduled for like February 14th so I don't know.
<away> cardpuncher, launchpad says it's expected in 11 hours
<freakynl> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 server on a pre-existing hardware
<freakynl> it has several md raid sets, 12 disks in total, I only want to recreate the OS partitions on the first 2 disks
<cardpuncher> away: Yes, I definitely need the alx driver it will contain so I hope that 11 hours are true. But then, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule> says two more weeks.
<freakynl> The problem is, it doesn't show sda in the partition toolie
<freakynl> I can see it on the cli, but since that has no fdisk/cfdisk/gdisk/parted I can't do much there either
<cfhowlett> freakynl, this might a question better suited to #ubuntu-server
<keyproblem> Trying private key ---.ssh/id.dsa .. why won't it use my RSA key?? :/(
<iceroot> keyproblem: what command exactly is using your dsa instead of rsa key?
<keyproblem> iceroot: tried connecting with -vvv and it never said that if offered "rsa" only "dsa"
<jpds> keyproblem: ssh -i .ssh/id_rsa
<keyproblem> jpds: that didnt work either.. will try to create dsa key instead iceroot
<jpds> keyproblem: Did you actually give it the full path to the RSA key file?
<keyproblem> jpds: yup
<histo> keyproblem: What are you tryinkg to do?
<GoodHand_> Guten tag!
<histo> !de | GoodHand_
<ubottu> GoodHand_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<GoodHand_> Ja Ja!
<GoodHand_> Ich liebe Ubuntu de!
<GoodHand_> German!
<GoodHand_> German!
<ioria> Hi. I run lubuntu 12.04 and  i cannot open file url (URL=file:///) in gnome-terminal.  any help ? thanks
<GoodHand_> ubottu !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<drakonmane> guten tag
<histo> ioria: You can't use links like that in gnome terminal
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<GoodHand_> !de
<histo> !botabuse > GoodHand_
<ubottu> GoodHand_, please see my private message
<GoodHand_> ok
<drakonmane> I want to speak germen
<ioria> histo: I also installed gnome and in gnome i can :+
<MonkeyDust> drakonmane  type /join #ubuntu-de
<histo> ioria: can you explain a little more perhaps I don't understand what you are doing.
<GoodHand_> Hi all!
<histo> GoodHand_: Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<ioria> histo: ok, sorry. i open gnome-terminal and a file with an url inside (ex. URL=file:///home/ioria/hello) and it opens with gedit
<GoodHand_> Yes
<GoodHand_> How to add Sublime text 2 (python app) to left bar
<histo> ioria: How are you "opening" the file with a url in it?
<ioria> histo: but in lubuntu nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> GoodHand_  type /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<jnhghy> I have a hdd that has ubuntu 12.04 with a lot of software that got removed(including network-manager) at this point I have that hdd in this computer that also has ubuntu 12.04. at this point I see 2 options: 1 I download and copy the missing packages and try to install them after I put the hdd back in it's computer or I reinstall the os-that brings me to a new question: if I reinstall the os can I simply copy paste the current profile? will it use the exi
<jnhghy> sting config files? or is this out of the question?
<GoodHand_> thx
<ioria> histo: you create a file with inside written: URL=file:///home/user/filename
<histo> jnhghy: Why not just copy everything with rsync? Or dd
<blackshirt> hello, what is the website http://packages.ubuntu.com written with ?
<jnhghy> histo: copying everything? what do you mean?
<histo> jnhghy: Your question doesn't really makse sense.  Do you have two hdd's or one?  Are you trying to transfer data?
<histo> blackshirt: looks like html to me
<kunji> histo: ioria is referring to what is shown in the Location bar in Nautilus I think.  Hmm, I've never tried reaching something that way on the command line.
<kunji> histo: Well, there's something like that syntax for Browse Network, I don't remember seeing it anywhere else though
<ioria> kunji: no wait.... :-(  i'd like to open a file url in gnome terminal but i can't in lubuntu... but i CAN in gnome... why that ?
<jnhghy> I'm very sorry if my question doesn't make sens, I'll try elaborate. I said I have a hdd with issues (I removed a lot of softwares from it) at this point that hdd is a slave in a nother computer(the computer I am using now) the data was not affected but I need a solution to fix the os on the hdd that has issues if the best way is to reinstall then I need also a solution to copy the config/customization files with apropriate rights....
<histo> jnhghy: I don't know how else to say that for it to make sense.  Copying all your data.
<histo> kunji: yeah smb://server  in nautilus
<histo> ioria: and how do you open said file in terminal?
<histo> jnhghy: rsync <<
<histo> jnhghy: and What sort of issues do you mean?
<kunji> ioria: That's just it, I don't know what you mean by a file url... files don't have urls, except I think for files on the network rather than on your machine.  Just what file are you trying to access?
<jnhghy> histo: you told me a solutin then you ask me what I mean? does it make sens?
<ioria> histo: if you write in gnome-terminal "URL=file:///home/user/filename" and you move your mouse over it it's highlighted
<histo> Am I crazy or is everyone in here not making sense right now?
<histo> jnhghy: rsync can copy your configs
<kunji> histo: you're not crazy, I'm as confused as you are
<histo> jnhghy: I originally thought you wanted to copy your entire drive. So I was saying you could use rsync or dd
<blackshirt> histo: where i can get the source code for it ? is it freely available ?
<ioria> histo: and right click you can choose "open link"
<jnhghy> histo: thanks for this info, and the new os will use those config files? I need to use the same username? or how will it tell?
<histo> blackshirt: right click view source
<ioria> histo: and the file opens
<kunji> ioria: The highlighting means nothing significant, I think it's just picking up on the syntax with : and // and thinking it's an http url.
<histo> ioria: Okay well you can't right click on a file in gnome-terminal . So maybe you mean nautilus file browser.
<usr13> histo: You're not crazy
<ioria> histo: uffi ....
<histo> ioria: uffi?
<histo> wth
<Ben64> actually, gnome-terminal does parse links and lets you click them
<ioria> histo: it's a distress call :-)
<usr13> Ben64: Yea, but it just copies the text; Right?
<histo> Ben64: how is he even seeing the link if it's in a file in a terminal. He still hasn't explained that.
<ioria> Ben64: thank you :-)
<ioria> Ben64: you're my man
<kunji> histo: You're not crazy yet, but by the end of today... :P
<Kartagis> has anybody been experiencing an excessive system load when Chrome is running (not chromium)?
<Ben64> usr13: nope; histo: it's not a file, he meant the link just in the terminal
<kunji> histo: umm, maybe in a man page?  But I think it would be to a website not a file.
<histo> Kartagis: chrome is a memory hog
<PioneerAxon> Hey all, I recently started experiencing a new problem with the wireless hotspot. :/
<histo> kunji: what?
<Kartagis> histo: should I go back to chromium? it's flash-buggy
<PioneerAxon> The machines can only connect when I have the network open (no security).
<histo> Kartagis: chromium should have the same behavior
<Kartagis> histo: so only option left for me is ff?
<Jpmh> Kartagis: yes - chrome is horrible if you do not have a boatload of memory
<PioneerAxon> One is running Ubuntu 12.10 (with intel 5100 chip) and another on 12.04 (with bcmw 4313).
<Kartagis> Jpmh: 2gb
<Jpmh> Kartagis: midori seems very low profile
<histo> Kartagis: that's plenty of memory. There are lighter browsers though if that is your concern
<kunji> histo: Well, for instance if you do man ls and scroll down to the Reporting Bugs section, there are urls to websites.  That's just about the only place I can think of where you would see urls in the terminal.  Well, or in web dev stuff.
<usr13> If we want to [regularly] access a samba share on another [Linux] PC, it's probably easiest to set it up as an nfs share, and you can mount it on the local [Linux] PC as /home/user/samba-share or something like that.
<Jpmh> Kartagis: 2gb with unity is probably not enough
<Kartagis> Jpmh: cairo-dock
<Jpmh> Kartagis: what?
<ioria> Ben64: i can open 'URL=http:///www.google.com' but i can't open 'URL=file:///home/ioria/myfile' in lubuntu. But in gnome i can... do you know something about that ? please
<PioneerAxon> Anyone?
<kunji> ioria: Yeah, it parses links, I said that already, but files are not "links" per se.  So is it a link, or a file?  Can you screenshot this for us and paste it?
<usr13> .... that's the way I'd do it....  Because there is nothing wrong with having a samba share also set up as an nfs share.  It's very convenient, (especially if you want to access it and manipulate the files via CLI.)
<histo> PioneerAxon: How are you trying to connect when security is enabled?
<Kartagis> Jpmh: I'm using cairo-dock
<Ben64> ioria: use gnome? or don't use weird file links in a terminal
<PioneerAxon> histo: Just as I normally did, host the hotspot on the first machine (12.10) and then connect with second (12.04)
<ioria> Ben64: come again , plese ?
<histo> PioneerAxon: You mean an ad hoc network?
<Ben64> ioria: use gnome? or don't use weird file links in a terminal
<Jpmh> Kartagis: never tried it
<PioneerAxon> histo: I had the networks working a day back.. Then suddenly it won't connect, so I had tried different things, and found out that the only problem is with security.. :/
<ioria> Ben64: i'm on lubuntu, but installed also gnome (in another session) and the link it's a link to a text file
<PioneerAxon> histo: Yeah ad-hoc. Hosted by hotspot on 12.10
<Ben64> ioria: why are you using links like that in a terminal? theres no good reason for it
<xiaoy> Which is the ubuntu equivalent for  perl-Net-SSLeay.i686 perl-IO-Socket-SSL pkgs?
<kunji> ioria: Is there a reason for wanting to use that format?  Why not just use the path to the file?
<valentina> Olá.?
<kunji> ioria: Or what's wrong with using a symlink?
<MonkeyDust> xiaoy  what is it supposed to do?
<xiaoy> Mongolski, SSL auth
<xiaoy> Mongolski, http://blog.lowkey.net.my/tag/authentication-not-supported-by-the-remote-smtp-server/
<xiaoy> Mongolski, i've got the same problem with sendEmail
<MonkeyDust> xiaoy  ubuntu server? if yes, they have their own channel #ubuntu-server
<ioria> Ben64: you know that Lubuntu has not recent files menu so i parsed with xbel_parse the recently-used.xbel file and so i got all the files i used ... but i want be able to open them immediatly and in gnome i can but not in lubuntu
<xiaoy> MonkeyDust, tkz going ;)
<nico__> jpasion: -rw-rw-r-- 1 nico nico 9578 Jan 24 15:41 ./doc/html/customcompleter.html
<nico__> -rw-rw-r-- 1 nico nico 9657 Jan 30 14:33 ./doc/qtcore/customcompleter.html
<ioria> Ben64: the output of recently-used.xbel file is formed by links .... and i want to be able to open them
<PioneerAxon> histo: This happened after I tried and failed to set up the hostapd network on the 12.10 machine.. I have reverted everything I ever did for that..
<Ben64> ioria: then use gnome
<ioria> Ben64: very smart answer :P
<Ben64> well yeah, if lxde doesn't do what you want and gnome does, why try to force a square peg into a round hole
<ioria> Ben64: gnome already has a recent file menu :)
<Ben64> problem solved!
<kunji> Ben64: Because the other peg is a triangle?
<ioria> Ben64:    :-(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<histo> !ics | PioneerAxon
<ubottu> PioneerAxon: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<usr13> ioria: thunar is nice too, actually, I like it better.
<Ben64> ioria: of course, if you already have a script going to print file locations,  you could take it one step further and put them all in one folder as symlinks and view them graphically
<ioria> Ben64:    ^o^
<histo> ioria: it most likely doesn't work because pcmanfm is the default file manager in lxde
<histo> ioria: as apposed to nautilus
<PioneerAxon> histo: I am already using the network manager method.. I just can't connect if I set up a password.. This works fine with open network... It used to work before a day.. Strange...
<usr13> I set thunar to View as Detailed List and toggle Name up or down and Date Modified up or down.
<ioria> histo: i think you're right
<ioria> histo: so ?
<histo> ioria: So change the default file manager to nautilus
<ioria> histo: i have to change the file manager ?
<usr13> ioria: Or try thunar
<ioria> histo: i used thunar in xfce
<usr13> ioria: YOu can use it in lxde as well, if you want to.
<ioria> usr13: i'll try that thanx
<histo> ioria: got to LXDE menu > Accessories > File Manager   and right click properties. In the command window type nautilus
<xkernel> how to backup the whole keystore?
<usr13> xkernel: man keystore
<xkernel> usr13, there is no keystore app, I mean the seahorse
<rsavu> hello all. trying to start a script with upstart but the service is always starting (giving it a pid) and when typing status, it says it is not running. here is the script: http://pastebin.ca/2308924
<nyRednek> as i was asking yesterday, which package is the installer?
<usr13> xkernel: man keytool
<usr13> xkernel: sorry for typo
<MyMom> Hi
<MyMom> When i can get new ubuntu for androids?
<l057c0d3r> PioneerAxon, i had to set up connections manually for wifi with passwords for some reason with lubuntu.. for some reason there were permission errors when trying to use the connection menu that drops down from the lxde taskbar
<usr13> nyRednek: installer for what?
<Chiko> trying to remember a program that lets you connect to a ubuntu instance sort of like mstsc/rdp for windows
<Chiko> ah nvm tightvnc
<histo>  │                          | wifi with
<histo> Chiko: rdesktop
<usr13> nyRednek: Can you rephrase your question and add more detail?
<histo> Chiko: is for windows. vino or tightvnc for vnc connections in linux
<usr13> l057c0d3r: lxde  uses lxnm for network manager which is not fully functional, but you can install network-manager and use that.
<histo> usr13: or wicd
<usr13> l057c0d3r: Yes, as histo points out, there is also wicd
<histo> usr13: nvm
<nyRednek> usr13, i'm attempting to make a custom livecd without an "install" option
<nyRednek> usr13, so which package would i remove from the cd?
<l057c0d3r> usr13, i just no it worked better on the live cd then it did after being installed to the system.. i found a workaround and it works just fine for me now though..  but thanks for the advice.. i'll keep them options in mind
<usr13> l057c0d3r: wicd may be your best choice while in lxde
<usr13> l057c0d3r: Ok
<lolmaus> I've installed a fresh Ubuntu 12.04 Server, and SSH won't let me in. Says "Software caused connection abort". Whyyy?
<MichaelP> How do i configure audio for HDMI audio ? i opened kmix.. audio setup.. message poped up saying hdmi audio has been removed
<Chiko> histo: how do i get the ubuntu server to accept connections for tightvnc? i set it up a while ago but i think i had to run something first
<Chiko> cant remember the command
<lolmaus> Also "Connection refused". :(
<musca> lolmaus: ssh has a -v option for better messages
<nyRednek> lolcat, is sshd running?
<nyRednek> lolmaus, even
<Chiko> crisis averted
<lolmaus> musca, i'm connecting from Windows via Putty.
<circle> How do I make WINE not insert itself as the default option for openeing a bunch of files (like text files, when I double click them it now opens them with notepad)
<SAngeli> is there a difference for the password between an Admin user and the root user? Is there such a root password or account under ubuntu server? I ask this as when I changed the password for the user when I typed sudo -s I had to use the same user password. Can comeone please explain?
<usr13> nyRednek: I dono, is it apt-install?
<histo> Chiko: Did you install tightvnc server?
<nyRednek> usr13, not sure
<martin___> SAngeli: There is no root in Server either iirc
<nyRednek> usr13, fwiw, i would be happy with an install with minimal GUI
<histo> !root | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SAngeli> I am just reading an article on this. Thank you histo
<lolmaus> musca, "ssh -v localhost" works locally
<nyRednek> lolmaus, might be a firewall issue
<alcir> hi
<alcir> what about showexec for vfat formatted disk?
<alcir> there is an easy way to allow all files to be set executables?
<alcir> I googled a bit
<alcir> but solution offered are not so good...
<usr13> nyRednek: install_cd ?
<lolmaus> nyRednek, not using any on each end
<nyRednek> usr13, researching, will tell you when i know
<usr13> nyRednek: or cdromsomething-or-other.   like  cdrominstall?
<usr13> nyRednek: I know that the alternate CD has cdromupgrade   so....?
<usr13> nyRednek: Google doesn't seem to be much help on this...
<nyRednek> usr13, booting into a livecd to see
<hick12> hi everybody :) could I ask a quick question about the Ubuntu Windows Installer? Basically I just downloaded it on my laptop and installed it expecting the Windows bootloaders to come up when booting. Instead it jumps right into Ubuntu. Is there a way to get it to boot into the bootloader or do I have to restore the old master boot sector effectively prohibiting me from booting into Ubuntu?
<usr13> nyRednek: Yea, just right click on the install icon and see what it says in properties.
<usr13> ... should give the command name...
<usr13> and test it from terminal.  And then see where it is.  which cdrominstall  or something....
<usr13> but the command name is more than likely the app name as well, (I would suppose).
<dw-> hick12: should be easy to add windows to your boot loader for selection
<dw-> hick12: but i forget how. :P
<hick12> reassuring at least^^
<lolmaus> Okay, it was the router's firewall to blame.
<nyRednek> usr13, forgot that i don't have virtualbox on this system
<nyRednek> usr13, will tell you soon
<zayan> hi
<zayan> heloooo
<sdwii> hick12: try this "sudo update-grub"
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i configure FQDN ?
<XATRIX> if i issue #hostname - it gives me "web-course", if i do hostname -f  it gives me back - "localhost" ?
<XATRIX> My sendmail delays its transfer localhost sendmail[5556]: My unqualified host name (localhost) unknown; sleeping for retry
<lolmaus> How do i find out which network adapter (eth0, eth1) corresponds to which device model (nVidia, Marvell)?
<dv-> lolmaus: dmesg | grep eth
<nyRednek> usr13, it's ubiquity
<lolmaus> dv-, no model name ther
<dw-> model is in lsusb but no MAC addr some other ID :S
<lolmaus> dw-, how do i determine which is which?
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dw-> lolmaus: cant figure it out.. unplug one :P
<orb> hi, napster.
<BrixSat> what is the command line to access the aditional driver auto installer?
<joelish> I am trying to connect to my server with RSA key but without success.. can anyone please look here? http://pastebin.com/adFPMUcH
<nyRednek> usr13, you get that or did i lose connection before it got out?
<biff_tannen> #factory_girl
<napster> hi orb
<biff_tannen> oops disregard that
<IdleOne> BrixSat: gksudo jockey-gtk , or jockey-kde
<BrixSat> IdleOne:  sudo: jockey-gtk: command not found (but it is installed)
<IdleOne> BrixSat: hmm, not sure what to say.
<BrixSat> IdleOne:  the package was merged to installer but it still exists in the repo altought does nothing!
<blami> hi, what's the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu? Do I understand correctly it is still same distro but different default desktop and set of packages installed (so installing xfce desktop into ubuntu will turn it into what xubuntu is as well)
<IdleOne> blami: correct
<nyRednek> blami, close
<IdleOne> BrixSat: sorry but I am at a loss
<nyRednek> blami, xubuntu also has different office packages, etc
<IdleOne> blami: actually, installing xubuntu-desktop to be precise
<dw-> BrixSat: i see a similar bug reported.. what are you doing
<blami> nyRednek, IdleOne thanks :)
<BrixSat> dw-:  i want to see if my graphic card is installed cause some programs are laggy in vga, like the xbmc . how can i do that?
<y2j> how do i isntall xampp-linux-1.8.1.tar.gz
<y2j> or tar.gz in general
<y2j> the script is in there but how do i know if its installe
<dw-> BrixSat: click name -> system settings -> additional drivers ?
<BrixSat> y2j:  you have to uncompress and read the README
<Pici> y2j: You should use the LAMP stack in our repositories instead of a third parrt package like that.,
<Pici> y2j: We will not troubleshoot XAMPP installs here.
<ThinkT510> !xampp | y2j
<ubottu> y2j: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<BrixSat> dw-:  the aditional driver is not there
<nyRednek> blami, but the same repositories, same base system, same system...just different package options
<dw-> brianbgrp: apt-get install nvidia-current ? :)
<dw-> wups
<BrixSat> dw-:  this is an intel (00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BrixSat> )
<y2j> thats long may as well stick to wamp on windows
<BrixSat> y2j:  what is the point to install wamp or xampp in linux? why not apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<blami> nyRednek: i like it is done this way, no diversity and easy transition :)
<mathi> hey
<mathi> when I start my computer, sometimes I get a menu with blackground, to chose generic, recovery mode, etc.
<OTI> hello, i upgraded 12.04 to 12.10 and now my internet connection refuses to work. the top right icon says i'm online but i can't open any pages with browser nor ping via terminal
<OTI> wired connection, now wlan
<mathi> as I didn't have any screen, i couldn't chose, I would like my computer to chose the first entry always
<OTI> not wlan, sorry
<nyRednek> blami: whatever works
<mathi> like on windows, when it prompts how to start the computer (normal mode, recovery, ...) there is a timer
<mathi> I need the same thing
<ThinkT510> mathi: it should already do that by default
<ThinkT510> !grub | mathi
<ubottu> mathi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mathi> ThinkT510: unfortunately it was waiting forever for a keyboard entry
<y2j> i have a spare hard drive any uses for it?
<mathi> ThinkT510: how is this screen namede so that I can google ,?
<mathi> *called
<ThinkT510> mathi: i just gave you the link to the grub docs on the ubuntu wiki
<mathi> thank you
<histo> mathi: if you have a look in the /etc/default/grub  file you can set the timeout
<histo> mathi: it's the grub boot menu
<y2j> ok i have 64gb ssd for ubutnu, 256 for winodws 8 64bit enterprise and another 1tb for some winodws 8 progarms im going to add 2 3tb hard drives in raid
<y2j> how do i tranfer all of the 1tb stuff to one of the 3tb hard drives so i can take the 1tb out and all the prgrams will work on the 3tb
<y2j> then raid the 3tb with the other 3tb
<jhutchins_wk> y2j: Build the raid first.
<mathi> histo: in grub file I have "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10", but i promess you it was waiting forever and it wasnt showing any time counter
<y2j> jhutchins_wk: When i install the 2 3tb i dont want it to break the mbr
<y2j> it always does
<histo> y2j: rsync -av source destination
<y2j> ok build the raid
<histo> mathi: change it and make sure you update-grub
<nils_> mathi: it could be that grub recorded some sort of failure, which will cause it to not use a timeout
<y2j> how about moving the 1tb data to the 3tb hd?
<mathi> nils_:  how do I force it to use the timeout *in any case*
<y2j> as the 1tb is f: drive the new 3tb has to become f otherwise windows registry will not open the files on the 3tb?
<dw-> easier questions, plz
<y2j> i use the 1tb for programs that dont need speed, so the 256ssd has some breathing room
<nils_> mathi: I just read up on that very problem today, it should be sufficient to set GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT  in /etc/default/grub then do update-grub
<Guest32263> I can't get the icedtea plugin to work properly, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Guest32263> upon loading it always asks to "run this time" or "update plug-in"
<mathi> thznks trying to reboot
<funky1> hi all:)
<funky1> got a question about ubuntu for mobile phones, will it be able to run normal linux applications or special apps need to be developed for it?
<funky1> does anyone know this?
<OTI> help with internet connection?
<ThinkT510> !phone | funky1
<ubottu> funky1: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<funky1> ah thanks thinkt510 :)
<l057c0d3r> hmm ok so i installed cairo dock. on lubuntu and the messenger thing is telling me i need the messenger service installed...  according to the docks in comes already installed on ubuntu.. but im taking it since lubuntu is light weight.. it is left out
<l057c0d3r> so the question is.. what is the name of the message menu / messenger service used by ubuntu / unity so i could install :-)
<mike160> hi can anyone help me out installing justcloud on ubuntu 10.4
<mike160> i keep getting
<mike160> •elena-IK• Unable to locate package JustCloud_32.deb
<mike160> •elena-IK• Couldn't find any package by regex 'JustCloud_32.deb'
<histo> ))))))))))))) │[10:12] [6] [irc/freenode] 2:#ubuntu(+CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged){1822}* [Act: 5:##linux]
<histo>  │[10:12] [6] [irc/freenode] 2:#ubuntu(+CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged){1822}* [Act: 5:##linux]
<histo> Sorry
<histo> stupid touchpad
<llutz> mike160: how do you try to install that? sudo dpkg -i  JustCloud_32.deb
<FloodBot1> histo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike160> llutz i have the file download it on my computer
<llutz> mike160: so use: sudo dpkg -i  JustCloud_32.deb               change into the directory containing the file before, or add the path to the deb
<heywood> dumb bash question... i want to define alias foo="echo args: $0, $1, $2, $#, bar". but the command "foo arg1 arg2 arg3" gives me "args: -bash, , , 0, bar arg1 arg2 arg3" ... what am i missing?
<Pici> heywood: Probably that you'd get a better answer asking in #bash
<heywood> Pici: ah, thanks -- didn't see that channel. cheers.
<zilkomaa> im depressed
<llutz> heywood: you want functions not aliases when using optional parameters
<zilkomaa> linux is so useless..
<mike160> llutz ok thanks will try this
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: not the best way to get help...
<zilkomaa> ThinkT510, Yeah i know
<l057c0d3r> so any one..  know what package to install to get the messaging menu service ?
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: perhaps you should state your issue?
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  "the messaging menu service"?
<l057c0d3r> yeah the messaging service
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  what messaging service do you have in mind?
<zilkomaa> ThinkT510, Hard to get radeon drivers working properly and in windows it is working so easy..
<mike160> llutz i tryed sudo dpkg -i JustCloud_32.deb now am geting
<freakynl> I'm getting a black screen after grub with 12.10 server. Any ideas? Adding nomodeset in grub (with e editing) doesn't make any difference :(. Is there anything else? I'd like to see the kernel booting
<zilkomaa> ThinkT510, 3D i mean
<mike160> (Reading database ... 147579 files and directories currently installed.)
<mike160> Preparing to replace justcloud 3.3.0.13 (using JustCloud_32.deb) ...
<mike160> Unpacking replacement justcloud ...
<mike160> Setting up justcloud (3.3.0.13) ...
<mike160> dpkg: error processing justcloud (--install):
<FloodBot1> mike160: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike160> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<mike160> Errors were encountered while processing:
<l057c0d3r> u know the envelope on unity... allows you to go offline / available / shows messages received from instant messengers
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: i'm using the open source radeon drivers out of the box, sorry i can't help
<l057c0d3r> that service is required for the cairo dock message system to work...  im on lubuntu not ubuntu.. so that service is not installed
<zilkomaa> ThinkT510, Ok, you fine with those?
<histo> MonkeyDust: I think he means the notifier
<Allan_> guys. is this the right kernel module for an ati sound device? http://pastebin.com/fi4TF9gK
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  histo  i missed the cairo and lubuntu part
<l057c0d3r> i installed gir1.2-messagingmenu-1.0 but im thinking that was either not right.. or i have to start it.. which if starting it is the case i have no idea how
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: no problems whatsoever
<ozcanesen> apt-get can't find python-xlib on raring, any idea why?
<histo> l057c0d3r: What error are you getting with cairo-dock?
<OTI> hello, i upgraded 12.04 to 12.10 and now my internet connection refuses to work. the top right icon says i'm online but i can't open any pages with browser nor ping via terminal. (wired connection)
<l057c0d3r> the messaging service did not reply..  please make sure it is installed correctly
<l057c0d3r> and in there docks. it said that it is already installed in ubuntu.. i thought that maybe it was just missing on lubuntu.. and i could simply install it
<l057c0d3r> err doc's
<l057c0d3r> but no clue what i'm supposed to install
<histo> l057c0d3r: No dependancies should be pulled if you installed cairo-dock from software center.
<zilkomaa> ThinkT510, You play bluray (.mkv) movies without no problems?
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: never tried
<njd002> heeeeey good morning!
<compdoc> heeeeey isnt here
<l057c0d3r> basicly im trying to install ubuntu/unity messsaging system on lubuntu..  just dont know what packages to install
<dw-> OTI: are you running ubuntu on virtualbox
<OTI> no, normal desktop
<zilkomaa> ThinkT510, What u do with ubuntu then? just hangin?
<njd002> so silly question...again.. :P does ubuntu acknowledge TPM and if i create bare metal image into qcow2 that is tpm encrypted i cannot pass tpm through libvirt to the vm can i ?
<OTI> dw-:  tried to connect my computer with a phone, that didn't work either
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: music, movies, browsing, chat, printing
<l057c0d3r> ThinkT510, don't forget games :-P  ryzome runs great..  realms online..  diablo II with wine
<MonkeyDust> zilkomaa  ubuntu has some more features than just playing bluray
<ThinkT510> l057c0d3r: not much of a gamer sorry
<njd001> be right back...
<histo> l057c0d3r: How did you install cairo-dock?
<l057c0d3r> through the software center
<threex5> Is there a way to get nautilus preferences back on gnome fallback?
<threex5> I like to be able to single-click folders, instead of double-click
<histo> l057c0d3r: then you should have everything needed to run cairo-dock
<mstenta> I'm looking for recommendations for a decent Ultrabook that works with Ubuntu… any thoughts out there? :-)
<MonkeyDust> threex5  edit
<MonkeyDust> threex5  edit, preferences, behaviour
<zilkomaa> MonkeyDust, Like what vs other platforms?
<histo> l057c0d3r: maybe ask in #cairo-dock  They may be able to explain the error.
<zilkomaa> MonkeyDust, and i dont mean hacking
<threex5> ah, excellent
<threex5> thanks so much
<MonkeyDust> zilkomaa  pc's can be used for several different things, each uses the programs he needs or likes
<dw-> OTI: system settings -> Network is Airplane mode on?  Not sure that works for wired connects...
<zilkomaa> MonkeyDust, yeah sure with slower pc's linux is fine..
<threex5> MonkeyDust (and whomever), do you know how to enable shadows/compositing in metacity, in gnome fallback? I read that if you don't want to use compositing, you can still use shadows in gnome classic (no effects).
<OTI> dw, where do you find that one?
<MonkeyDust> threex5  no, i don't like/use eyecandy very much
<l057c0d3r> zilkomaa..  i haven't touched windows in such a long time....   i can do all i need from linux.. including games/steam/netflix(which dosn't work perfectly but meh)
<dw-> OTI: toolbar username > system settings > Network
<l057c0d3r> zilkomaa, and this is not a slow pc.. it is a very nice computer....
<OTI> dw, Network found but airplane?  :O
<Allan_> guys. is this the right kernel module for an ati sound device? http://pastebin.com/fi4TF9gK
<OTI> dw, i have two options, wired and network proxy
<dw-> OTI: its at the top
<zilkomaa> l057c0d3r, heh ok games run smooth ?
<dw-> OTI: prob wireless only :P
<histo> !ati | zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dw-> OTI: maybe a driver :(
<l057c0d3r> i play skyrim.. just fine..
<phoenixsampras> why using exfat makes the computer slow ?!????
<OTI> dw, yep maybe for wireless because no airplane found
<njd001> back :)
<phoenixsampras> How to disable Compiz???
<MonkeyDust> phoenixsampras  unity is a compiz plugin
<ThinkT510> phoenixsampras: if you are on unity it would be a bad idea to disable compiz
<nyRednek> ok, i'm having an issue getting afterstep to appear in the lightdm menu
<histo> ThinkT510: does unity2d use compiz?  Ofcourse he would only be able to do that in 12.04
<ThinkT510> histo: no, it uses metacity
<dw-> OTI: ping 8.8.8.8 works /
<dw-> OTI: could be dns
<phoenixsampras> oh shit... then i dont want Unity... i want gnome
<phoenixsampras> how to install decent gnome? i dont need effects or other stuff
<ozette> I've reached the point to where my windows e.g. "File", "Edit", "View" et al show empty boxes, how can I get them to show their options again
<OTI> dw, yes that ping 8.8.8.8 works for some reason
<dw-> OTI: dns servers are messed up
<l057c0d3r> phoenixsampras, or lubuntu??  lxde is amazing
<OTI> what's dns
<MonkeyDust> domain name service
<dw-> OTI: they convert hostname.com to IP for connection
<histo> phoenixsampras: what version of uubntu are you using?
<OTI> so is this problem in my end or someone's else?
<dw-> OTI: so host google.com will fail etc
<phoenixsampras> histo: 12
<phoenixsampras> l057c0d3r: damn.. that means i need to reinstall?
<phoenixsampras> this unity stuff is crap, where is gnome?
<dw-> OTI: its your config or router/ISP
<OTI> i have this computer and the problem one in same router, and this one's connection works fine
<MonkeyDust> phoenixsampras  install some other DE, logout, select DE, login
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<l057c0d3r> unity is not bad.. just a little more resource hungry... there is a unity2d option
<histo> nyRednek: Isn't afterstep dead?
<phoenixsampras> oh cool, where is that unity2d ?
<l057c0d3r> at login screen you can choose to use it instead..
<histo> phoenixsampras: 12 what?
<histo> phoenixsampras: cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> phoenixsampras  12.04 or 12.10
<phoenixsampras> where it says?
<dw-> OTI: some report sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/backup.resolv.conf fixes it
<phoenixsampras> ubuntu 12.10
<phoenixsampras> ive loged out, but i cant find a menu where to chose unity 2d ?
<l057c0d3r> bah.. was reading online and it sais here that it was removed from 12.10
<histo> phoenixsampras: yeah it's not availibel on 12.10
<MonkeyDust> phoenixsampras  maybe you have to install it first
<phoenixsampras> oh dammit
<phoenixsampras> how to install it?
<MonkeyDust> and mind your language
<l057c0d3r> and that unity now uses llvmpipe for people that do not have enough resources to run unity..  which would make unity run like unity2d did
<ThinkT510> phoenixsampras: you don't install unity2d on 12.10
<zilkomaa> i love win7
<l057c0d3r> so one unity for everyone now
<phoenixsampras> omg... then how i can get a decent gnome?
<zilkomaa> and subutex
<zilkomaa> and ssd drivers
<zilkomaa> and ssd drives
<histo> phoenixsampras: well there is gnome shell and gnome mate  ?
<histo> zilkomaa: please join #windows then
<zilkomaa> ima geek and have no friends or girlfriends whatsoever
<ActionParsnip> zilkomaa: want a cookie?
<phoenixsampras> sudo apt-get install full-gnome3-experience
<ThinkT510> zilkomaa: poor dude, but this is ubuntu support
<l057c0d3r> phoenixsampras, check this page out
<l057c0d3r> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info full-gnome3-experience
<ubottu> Package full-gnome3-experience does not exist in quantal
<DJones> zilkomaa: Thats your business, the channel is only interested in Ubuntu support
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install lxde
<l057c0d3r> :-)
<zilkomaa> sudo apt-get working gpu-drivers
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: could just install openbox and ditch the desktop environment all together
<ahungry> hi all, I have a server running the old ubuntu 7.04, at this moment a reinstall of a current distro isn't possible, however due to an rsync issue I need to upgrade rsync to any version over 3.0.7, I see lucid lynx has that version
<ahungry> how would I go about installing a versino of rsync from a newer distro on an older one
<histo> !gnome3 | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<phoenixsampras> ouch...
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, yeah....  but he was asking for gnome 2 so i figured he wanted a taskbar
<ThinkT510> ahungry: you don't
<ActionParsnip> ahungry: Gutsy is EOL, plese upgrade to a newer release
<phoenixsampras> omg...
<ThinkT510> ahungry: get a supported release
<histo> phoenixsampras: What?
<phoenixsampras> so i dont have unity2d, nor gnome3....
<l057c0d3r> and zilkomaa my ati drivers work fine
<l057c0d3r> and have catalyst control center on here as well
<phoenixsampras> i just want the old fashion gnome
<histo> !ati > zilkomaa
<ubottu> zilkomaa, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> phoenixsampras: gnome2 is dead, move on
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: then install gnome-panel, log off and log in to the new session
<histo> !mate | phoenixsampras
<l057c0d3r> no you can get gnome 3
<MonkeyDust> phoenixsampras  getting used to unity is faster than shouting and complaining for hours on end
<ThinkT510> phoenixsampras: my favourite is xfce
<phoenixsampras> well i like unity... just is hell SLOW.... unusable
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: I suggest xfce if you like the 2 panel desktop style
<zilkomaa> jb
<zilkomaa> ubottu, thnx
<histo> !notunity | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phoenixsampras> how to install nvidia drives?
<zilkomaa> bot
<histo> !nvidia > phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras, please see my private message
<l057c0d3r> phoenixsampras, have youj installed graphics drivers?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: if its a switchable GPU, you need bumblebee
<histo> phoenixsampras: it could be slow because your not using nvidia propriatary drivers.
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: is a laptop
<phoenixsampras> core i7 vaio
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: if your CPU has a sandy/ivy bridge, then its switchable
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, heh now you lost me too :-p
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: how to know if its sandy?
<histo> l057c0d3r: some laptops can switch between the sandy bridge display and nvidia to save power.
<phoenixsampras> oh, then i suppose is switchable
<l057c0d3r> oh
<phoenixsampras> however, where is restricted drivers are available. ?
<ThinkT510> phoenixsampras: under software sources
<histo> l057c0d3r: It's the most useless thing I've ever seen. They should just make a low power consuming nvidia card for laptops.
<histo> phoenixsampras: in the settings
<l057c0d3r> histo, but but.. i play games on my lappy :-p let it pull power... i need the resources lol
<phoenixsampras> all the docs seems outdated
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: what is the full model of the system?
<histo> phoenixsampras: What docs?
<l057c0d3r> phoenixsampras, go to software center..  click properties / settings...  click software sources tab..
<histo> l057c0d3r: doesn't need to do that for nvidia drivers.
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: you can also check with:  sudo lshw -C display     if you see an Intel GPU too, then its switchable
<ThinkT510> phoenixsampras: ubuntu isn't that great at keeping the wiki up to date
<histo> ThinkT510: the comunity isn't that great you mean.
<ThinkT510> histo: indeed
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: its a wiki, so YOU can update it if you wish
<phoenixsampras> product: GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]
<phoenixsampras> No Intel on sight
<histo> ThinkT510: this page is less than a month old https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: cool, no problem then :)
<histo> ThinkT510: that's the link I sent him.
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: im installing NVIDIA Xorg driver... tested
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     reboot to test
<OTI> if i ping 74.125.143.94 i get response back but however ping www.google.fi doesn't work. that ip is for www.google.fi. does this tell something?
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: okis, cancelling last action
<ikonia> OTI: your dns is not working
<l057c0d3r> heh..  well on this lappy.. i had to install pulseaudio in lubuntu.. to get sound working :-/
<MonkeyDust> OTI  it means it's a DNS issue
<histo> OTI: yes your DNS is not working
<dw-> OTI: check the private msg.. try at prompt: sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/backup.resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: i see that quite a lot, very weird
<llutz> dw-: that will break dns completly
<threex5> so i read that gnome classic is going to be phased out. for those of you who refuse to use unity, what do you plan to do?
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: E: Unable to locate package nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> OTI: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<histo> OTI: can you please tell us what is in /etc/resolv.conf  for nameservers
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, i think it had something to do with the hdmi port exts..
<ikonia> OTI: ignore what dw- said
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: sudo apt-get update
<l057c0d3r> err ext...  and alsa wanting to use it and not the speakers on the lappy...
<ikonia> name servers are 127.01.1.
<ikonia> ubuntu uses dnamasq now by default
<ThinkT510> threex5: do you have a support issue?
<dw-> multiple people say it works @ http://tinyurl.com/cud6ec2
<l057c0d3r> and alsamixer would not let me switch to the other device...  didn't even show it in the list
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: even in F6?
<l057c0d3r> yep
<ikonia> dw-: dw- blindly doing it is bad
<ActionParsnip> OTI: use the command I gave and get fully updated, may help
<vlt> Hello. I want to trigger a script by an email arriving. Any idea how to solve this? What tools does Ubuntu offer for such a task?
<threex5> ThinkT510, I guess not.
<threex5> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> vlt: which email client?
<ikonia> vlt: you'll need your MTA to do that, or your delivery agent to do it
<histo> ikonia: How is dnsmasq configured then?
<ikonia> histo: it's very annoying
<phoenixsampras> quantal is the god of cows for mexicans?
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, i take that back.... it would show the generic and the hdmi.. but no matter what i did.. unmute increase levels.. no sound came out
<histo> ikonia: isn't resolvconfd  used still?
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: funky, its not a massive overhead which is a bonus
<ikonia> histo: it points all your requests via librsolver to 127.0.1.1, then runs dnsmasq on that local address
<ikonia> histo: that I don't know without looking
<dw-> OTI: youll get it soon :) later
<histo> ikonia: yeah resolvconf  is still installed
<ikonia> histo: still used though
<histo> ikonia: you can still specify nameservers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ActionParsnip> OTI: does my command help?
<ikonia> histo: mega
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, yeah.. i love lubuntu..  but it has tons of glitches with it..  network manager error... (simple workaround) sound error (simple workaround)..  now this messenger service.....  but oh well..  easier then my gentoo/fluxbox setup i use on my desktop to maintain though
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Completely undefined. If possible I would like a non GUI solution. Is there a cli email client that can hold a connection to an IMAP account and instantly react (like Thunderbird does)?
<histo> ikonia: mega?
<threex5> actually, I do have a question: In gnome, alt+right-click used to resize windows but it doesn't work in gnome fallback. is there a way to bring this back
<threex5> ?
<ikonia> histo: "great"
<histo> l057c0d3r: /j #lubuntu
<threex5> also it would be nice to program other key commands but this isn't in preferences anymore
<ActionParsnip> vlt: there is gmail watcher (similar for generic emails) and you can tell it to run a command and make a noise on new emails
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Sounds great
<histo> vlt: mutt
<ActionParsnip> histo:  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head is generated (cat the file)
<histo> vlt: although what do you mean by instantly react?
<histo> ActionParsnip: No it isn't
<histo> ActionParsnip: That's the head of the /etc/resolv.conf  file
<ActionParsnip> histo: cat the file, you'll see
<ActionParsnip> histo: cat  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<histo> ActionParsnip: No it's not
<histo> ActionParsnip: how do you think that message gets at the head of /etc/resolv.conf
<histo> ActionParsnip: from that file
<xangua> threex5: don't you mean alt+middle button¿
<OTI> histo, cat /etc/resolv.conf gives nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589964/
<histo> OTI: now ping google.fi
<histo> ActionParsnip: Perhaps you don't understand.
<threex5> xangua, thank you. In mate it was right click
<vlt> histo: Thunderbird, for example, shows me the “new mail” popup in the very moment a new email arrives on the server.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: that is the part being copied into /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> histo: the file is made, you can edit the base file without issue
<threex5> i thought it was the case in gnome 2 as well. it seems that some key bindings have changed subtly
<OTI> ActionParsnip: that echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null didn't do anything, nothing visual at least
<histo> ActionParsnip: No you're not getting it
<BluesKaj> histo, cat works here shows the nameservers, domain and search
<ActionParsnip> OTI: it doesn't, that's why I used /dev/null :)
<llutz> ActionParsnip: you can edit all those files without issues, they will be copied and build "/etc/resolv.conf"
<histo> ActionParsnip: the resolvconf  package generates the /etc/resolv.conf from the head and base
<ActionParsnip> OTI: you can now run:   sudo apt-get update    and be ok
<ActionParsnip> histo: llutz: I see, I'd leave the header alone, the base is much neater
<OTI> histo, ping www.google.fi works but no pages open
<histo> ActionParsnip: The head is just a commented message
<ActionParsnip> OTI: can you get updates now?
<histo> OTI: ping doesn't open pages
<llutz> ActionParsnip: to override networkmanager you'll have to edit head, not base, to get your entries first
<ActionParsnip> histo: gotcha
<l057c0d3r> hmm i was thinking about droping xcompmgr and installing compiz.. but wouldnt that replace openbox?
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: yes as both are window managers
<l057c0d3r> thats what i thought
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: you can run just compiz on its own
<histo> ActionParsnip: after editing you also have to restart resolvconf
<ActionParsnip> histo: true
<OTI> histo, ActionParsnip, thanks after that sudo apt-get update network is back, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> OTI: yay
<histo> OTI: although I fear your dns is only fixed temporarily
<ActionParsnip> OTI: get fully updated then reboot, the edit to resolv.conf is not permanent but the updates may make it ok
<OTI> ActionParsnip: get fully updated? means check latest update via software update or what?
<Blacklite_> hello
<ActionParsnip> OTI: just run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nullby7e> how its working video ati 5xxx with ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> OTI: software centre is too slow for my tastes :)
<nullby7e> about video drivers
<Blacklite_> I'm a quite advanced linux user (2years with various distros) and I'd like to give back to the community by offering advice to Linux Newbies, where should I go?
<ActionParsnip> nullby7e: should be ok, 12.10 hates 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<DJones> !contribute | Blacklite_
<ubottu> Blacklite_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: http://askubuntu.com   (if memory serves)
<Blacklite_> I didn't necessarily mean with ubuntu
<Chaorain> Hey, I'm getting an error, "Dependency not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.15)" im on Ubuntu 10.04 and can't upgrade because my computer is ancient. I have libc6 version 2.11.1-0 installed. is there an easy way to fix this?
<Blacklite_> although that is where most newbies go.
<nullby7e> ActionParsnip: why 12.10 when i install manual drivers by nvidia.com GUI shows nothing I mean only wallpaper becouse 650ti geforce not works well with default drivers in 12.10
<Tribaal> hi all, does 13.04 xstart break from other testers?
<xangua> !13.04 | Tribaal
<ubottu> Tribaal: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nullby7e> ActionParsnip: when i startx with manual driver it shows only wallpaper nothing other
<Blacklite_> Chaorain: compile libc6 from source
<nullby7e> ActionParsnip: the same and with new custom build kernel
<ActionParsnip> nullby7e: try installing xfce4 package, then log in to the xfce session
<nullby7e> ActionParsnip: ok what about kernel?
<ActionParsnip> nullby7e: we can't support home compiled kernels
<nullby7e> ok
<MarkShuttleworth> MY NAME IS MARK SHUTTLEWORTH
<MarkShuttleworth> AND I AM YOUR GOD
<MonkeyDust> caps
<MarkShuttleworth> I AM FULLY IN SUPPORT OF AMAZON ADS
<DJones> MarkShuttleworth: sTOP TROLLING
<MarkShuttleworth> AND I AM ALSO A HOMOSEXUAL
<nullby7e> hahahaaha
<kostkon> ...
<OTI> ActionParsnip: after sudo apt-get update && upgrade && dist-upgrade && reboot network is doing fine, thank you
<Rabblerouser> So I installed the ATI Catalyst official Linux drivers for my GPU... but now it seems to want to default to nothing but 4:3 resoluitons
<Rabblerouser> Anyone able to helps?
<threex5> How do i edit or create custom keybindings in gnome fallback?
<ActionParsnip> OTI: even after a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Rabblerouser: what is the GPU and which release?
<Rabblerouser> Ubuntu 12.10 and ATI Radeon HD 4670
<ActionParsnip> Rabblerouser: the Xorg in 12.10 doesn't run well on 4xxx ATi GPUs.
<Rabblerouser> It also seems to make Unity not work
<ActionParsnip> Rabblerouser: there is a legacy PPA you can use
<Rabblerouser> I take it this is soemthign that won't be fixed in later Ubuntus.
<ActionParsnip> Rabblerouser: http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<Blacklite_> I want to create a bare-bones system for playing minecraft on as fast as possible, what programs would you guys suggest?
<ActionParsnip> Rabblerouser: use the Tomasz Makarewicz PPA
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: ubuntu minimal, fluxbox, wicd, slim
<Blacklite_> ActionParsnip: I like the way you think
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: if you use a wired link, you won't even need wicd
<Blacklite_> It's offline.
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: then you won't need it if there is no network access needed
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: then grab java from the java ppa and you are off
<Rabblerouser> I'm just curious if in sometime in the future, I would have to use the terminal to get this driver working right.
<Blacklite_> that's pretty simple.
<Blacklite_> is there a tool I can use for building a custom ubuntu iso?
<Blacklite_> inb4 uck
<OTI> ActionParsnip: yes even after reboot
<u_OL> tornadoes coming, wish me luck lol.  bbl hopefully ;D
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<ActionParsnip> OTI: good, then its fixed fixed
<OTI> :)
<threex5> a lot of preferences are missing. For instance, how do I add a printer now? Is there a way I can get basic preferences back in gnome fallback?
<Rabblerouser> There is a temp fix if you have seperate wms installed, though, when you ahve the graphics issues. :D
<sunguoyao> jion in then out
<Psycho_Mantis> Hey everybody
<xangua> threex5: i see the printer settings in unity and in system center
<Blacklite_> ActionParsnip: that was so helpful that I almost cried.
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: its fun to make your own. I just use minimal and build up (after removing the pre-release bloat I usually have)
<threex5> system settings. I see. thank you
<Blacklite_> yeah bloatware sucks
<MonkeyDust> geeks... ;)
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: there's just a lot of stuff in a default OS which I don't use. I'm using xpud more and more these days
<Blacklite_> xpud?
<Blacklite_> sorry for my ignorance, I'm usually a slackware user
<ross`> what does ubuntu use for flash?
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: a very quick to boot limited OS. Pretty much just a browser and a torrent client
<ross`> is there a package for it?
<ActionParsnip> ross`: there are options
<ross`> ActionParsnip: i want whatever is similar to debian flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> ross`: you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get flash
<Blacklite_> ActionParsnip: nice
<Blacklite_> ross: also you could install flashplugin-installer and it's quicker
<ross`> do i need to add universe to apt
<ross`> or anything
<Blacklite_> no
<ross`> i'm using liveusb, my harddrive crashed
<mimir> hi, i have a weird problem with my logitech unify mouse... after i restart i have to remove the unify dongle from the USB3 port and reinsert several times before mouse works... any ideas?
<ross`> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<ross`> yes i did apt-get update
<Blacklite_> ross: then do apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !flash | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Blacklite_> ActionParsnip: those are never useful
<mimir> ross`: you want to install flash ?
<ross`> yea, nonfree
<ActionParsnip> I just install Chrome, all is well.
<ross`> or what debian considers flashplugin-nonfree, whatever is the closest to that
<Blacklite_> how do I copy the isolinux bootloader binary? where is it?
<mimir> ross`: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/install-native-64bit-flash-player-11-on-linux.html i've done a tutorial a while ago... but these days it just works for me...
<Blacklite_> flashplugin-installer
<threex5> When I try to install a printer, I get "FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall"
<mimir> ross`: you might have to find the latest download URLs
<ross`> Blacklite_: that doesn't exist in default apt sources
<Blacklite_> ross: ?
<ozcanesen> my Gtk app is transparent in 12.04 but not transparent in =>12.10, anybody wants to help me?
<threex5> I tried to run system-config-printer from a terminal but command wasn't found
<ross`> apt-get install or apt-cache search says there is no flashplugin-installer
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: you use Chrome and DDG... odd. </ot>
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: yeah, change the search engine in settings and off you go
<loren> Channel list (freenode) hangs.  Will not scroll list.
<Blacklite_> ross: that's because it's a metapackage
<Blacklite_> *derp
<ActionParsnip> ross`: the restricted-extras will install flash for you
<Rabblerouser> Bah.. how do I remove the proprietary AMD driver? it apparently isn't located in /usr/share/fglrx
<ross`> ActionParsnip: how do i install restricted extras from cli
<ross`> unity is giving me a heart attac
<ross`> attack
<threex5> nevermind I ran it again and it worked
<ActionParsnip> ross`: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ross`> you guys needed to tell me to add multiverse...
<Rabblerouser> Nm. Found it. It wasn't in /usr/share/fglrx, it was in /usr/share/fglrx/ati
<ross`> i asked if i needed to change my apt sources, and you said no
<Rabblerouser> Or not
<MK``> how do I flush my DNS cache on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> MK``  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<^chris> >2012++
<^chris> >using ubuntu
<MK``> thanks
<^chris> no problem
<loren> Runnng File Roller 3.4.1 in Ubuntu 12.04.  Want to send archive file to Samba file.  The file displays in Nautilus, but can't see as a destination in Archive Manager.  Need help.
<MonkeyDust> MK``  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127169
<memand1> MK``: flush dns cache ubuntu
<memand1> MK``: http://bit.ly/14rUkjA
<ActionParsnip> ross`: I never replied to the question personally, wasn't aware it was needed either. Sorry
<MK``> memand1 we're not all antisocial :P
<ross`> ActionParsnip: not blaming you, i expect this level of gui on support from ubuntu.
<memand1> MK``: I know, but come on ;)
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: those links are hilarious.  to "flush cache" you need to restart a daemon that isn't installed by default...  i don't think that really makes sense, do you?
<MK``> yeah really
<MonkeyDust> memand1  please do not use that link here, it's rude
<ActionParsnip> ross`: not unreasonable
<MK``> Just trying to get pidgin to work again X)
<DJones> !google > memand1
<ubottu> memand1, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> MK``: I love pidgin
<ross`> ActionParsnip: personally i prefer the cli for package installation, so i asked the proper question which source do i need. The answer which the GUI told me was multiverse.
<memand1> Ok, I'm soooory :(
<ActionParsnip> ross`: yeah the reply when stuff needs extra sources isn't great, although the package-not-found reply for available packages is pretty coolio
<piglit> what is a good program to Anallise where your disk space is going ?
<ross`> ActionParsnip: yea, but it didn't have a suggestion for this particular package
<ActionParsnip> GitNick: seacrch in dash for disk analyser
<ross`> it just said didn't exist
<DJones> piglit: Disk usage analyser
<ActionParsnip> ross`: d'oh
<ross`> thank you for your help tho
<ActionParsnip> ross`: I try, thanks for being cool
<piglit> ok thanks
<zykotick9> piglit: from terminal, ncdu is kinda handy
<ross`> ActionParsnip:
<ross`> oops
<ross`> afk
<MK``> apparently this works: sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean
<phoenixsampras1> hi?
<phoenixsampras1> jezz ubuntu mirros kinda slow
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: tried a different source?
<zerm> Hey. My freshly set-up system keeps crashing/freezing/rebooting. I'd like to figure out the cause for this, so
<zerm> how can i enable kernel debugging? i do not want automatic reboot. i want a kernel debugger console or whatever
<ActionParsnip> zerm: I suggest you test RAM using Memtest86+ from Grub as a starting point#
<zerm> if linux/ubuntu kills a process (happened before because heavy swapping), does it log this action somewhere?
<hilo> hello I've got a remote Ubuntu Desktop headless system which I access with VNC. The resolution on the remote DT is 800x600 and I cannot get it to go higher making many programs unusable. Can someone explain to me how to set the resolution higher on a headless Ubuntu Desktop (32 bit 10.04)
<phoenixsampras1> apt-get upgrade-distro aint working
<zerm> ActionParsnip, I suspect the heavy I/O I am doing with a SAS controller/network that this might cause the problem
<zykotick9> zerm: a process could die (check it's logs) but the kernel isn't going to "kill" anything unless you ask it too.
<uplinx> phoenixsampras1, apt-get dist-upgrade
<phoenixsampras1> uplinx: thanks!
<uplinx> phoenixsampras1, np
<zerm> zykotick9, that's what i thought. but that's not happening. e.g. i had a python process where I had a bug causing severe memory consumption. after 5 minutes swapping, the process miriculously terminated without any notice. maybe that's python's behavior, though
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: if you read the man page rather than trying to guess commands, you'll win
<zykotick9> zerm: that's not the kernel killing it...
<phoenixsampras1> i need to develop 2 more eyes
<zerm> right now my load went up to 9, which cpu was aroun .3 -- that might be fine because it does a lot i/o waiting. but suddenly, the whole computer froze, and then rebooted itself
<zerm> s/which/with
<wjtaylor_> where is the window manager settings in 12.04?   I want to enable roll-up. (Gnome classic)
<threex5> is there a key command in gnome to pop open a nautilus window?
<zerm> zykotick9, ok, might be python itself then. thanks.
<zerm> but i definitely do not want an automatic reboot, for no reason, never. who did this to me?
<Kurukuru> test
<Kurukuru> Are there any distros which use usplash by default? I want to install Ubuntu on an EEEPC 904HD I have but I don't like Plymouth and I have a Usplash theme I want to use
<ActionParsnip> !info usplash
<ubottu> Package usplash does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> Kurukuru: why do you care so much, its a boot splash....
<Kurukuru> Just a customisation freak
<piglit> is virtualbox still the firtual machine to use or is it a other one at this time?
<ActionParsnip> threex5: you could use compiz to run the command when you press a shortcut combo
<fogobogo> piglit: depends on what you want/need
<memand> zerm: If you have some python code that goes into a infinite loop that eats memory and the interpreter for some reasson does not catch that it is an unhealty loop if can cause the system to freeze, and I guess in some casses reboot (on my system it just logged out)
<ActionParsnip> piglit: what is 'firtual'?
<piglit> fogobo: well first of all i need a easy install as i dont have much time
<piglit> i need to test some labview things in XP
<piglit> and it would be great if i could use usb
<zerm> memand, well. i think i have fixed that issue with the python script. still, it should never ever reboot my machine
<fogobogo> then try vbox
<piglit> but if it takes too much time i can do without usb
<lorddelta> respectfully...what is the issue with python-aptdaemon?
<MonkeyDust> piglit  I have XP in virtualbox, runs nice
<memand> zerm: I agree...
<piglit> fogobogo: vbox ?= virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> piglit: the vbox from the vbox repo has usb access
<lorddelta> A bunch of packages were complaining about it this morning; I just ended up building the package I wanted to and installing it manually...
<fogobogo> piglit: yes
<ActionParsnip> piglit: yes vbox = virtualbox
<lorddelta> No problems so far.
<piglit> ok thanks you guys are great
<zerm> nothing in /var/log/kernel.log -- just a (super fast, at least) reboot
<piglit> I can also import virtual machines i have from vmware ?
<MonkeyDust> piglit  vmdk yes, import
<ActionParsnip> piglit: i'd ask in #vmware, I'd imagine so
<zerm> humm "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 21s! [Xorg:1183]" what is that?!
<luvs-lightw8> I have a Toshiba Satellite A305D and the media touch keys do not work. This has not been an issue with other flavors of linux. I'm on peppermint. Any ideas?
<phoenixsampras1> WTh is doing dist-upgrade... taking hours
<MonkeyDust> luvs-lightw8  peppermint is not supported here
<luvs-lightw8> Ok
<luvs-lightw8> Thanks.
<phoenixsampras1> its upgrading python and libreoffice.... again and again
<blaamann_b570> Is there a way I can see the crash report that is sent when Firefox crashes for me and the error send dialog appear asking me if I would send the crash report or not?
<memand> zerm: Can I ask what you where trying to do in python to cause the crash?
<zerm> basically just backup over network share to a SAS-connected tape drive
<lonewulf85> Hello everyone I have a question about VMware player.
<zerm> computing hashes on the fly, there was my first bug (loaded files fully to memory first). but that's fixed and as long as the backup-source can keep up with the speed, it works just fine
<zerm> the panics seem to be related to the BUG soft - lock CPU#2 stall
<lonewulf85> I am wondering if I could run XP or Vista in it and have the silerlight capacity?
<mibofra_smart> hi :)
<zerm> i mean, that looks like a panic. i'm not so super linux expert, i expected some big "PANIC" in a log
<zerm> still, it reboots and does not dump the core. i wish i could prevent that
<zerm> best would be to drop into kdb or whatever
<zerm> is there a sysctl or something?
<memand> zerm: I'm not 100% sure what that BUG means, but it does not sound too good
<zerm> according to google, there was a bug in the linux kernel 3 years ago with that symtop/error message
<zerm> but that's about it
<lonewulf85> I am taking a PC class and for one site testout.com I need silverlight I was hoping I could run a VM as a work around.
<zerm> could be related to APIC, I read, which makes sense as my interrupts get high and stuff. that SAS controller seams shitty as well
<jorik_> рус есть?
<ThinkT510> lonewulf85: yes, that would work
<memand> Well the Xorg 1183 msg might yield some more info
<lonewulf85> ThinkT510: Thank you I was hoping I could I was just unsure as I have never done a Windows guest OS before.
<memand> zerm: Are you sure that your computer actually rebooted, I mean did it show the bios boot screen and evertything?
<zerm> uptime told me
<zerm> ssh connection dropped, i reconnected, uptime is low, all my previously running processes are gone
<zerm> didnt want to walk all the stairs up to the computer, but been told that it presents the login screen
<zerm> so guess it rebooted
<jorik_> чат на рус какой?
<memand> I can't find anything yet on that Xorg error, but it sounds like the x server crashed
<memand> !ru | jorik_
<ubottu> jorik_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mibofra_smart> After today upadate , I can't start lightdm . If try with lightdm-session , the error this time is : "x-session-manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgdk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: wl_registry_interface
<mibofra_smart> what should I do ?
<xinglenick> hi, all
<mibofra_smart> P.S. the terminal is running ubuntu RR dev branch
<ThinkT510> !13.04 | mibofra_smart
<ubottu> mibofra_smart: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<xinglenick> I use ubuntu 12.04, How can I find out the file which the env LC_LANGUAGE is set?
<zerm> so, sysctl kernel.panic controls after how many second it reboots after a panic. which somebody set to 0 which sucks
<mibofra_smart> ThinkT510: you're right :)
<belgianguy> I'm trying to create a cronjob, but am getting mails from my server that the permission was denied
<belgianguy> /bin/sh: 1: /home/public_html/mysite.com/public/cron/run.php: Permission denied
<belgianguy> does that mean the php file needs to be chmoded or that this should be sudo cronjob?
<memand> belgianguy: The file needs to be executable for anyone to execute it ;)
<teefs> I am getting a weird...thing happening when I try to install haskell-mode, and after it is 'installed' it is broken.  I have tried cleaning the package and reinstalling, I don't know what else to try atm.  Any suggestions?  here is a log of the apt output...you can see the weird garbled crap: https://pastee.org/uf8jj
<belgianguy> memand: ah, I'll check that, I had to turn them off as I was getting a mail every minute
<xinglenick> generally, how to find out the file which a env variable is set?
<memand> belgianguy: chmod +x file.php
<memand> zerm: I'm still having a hard time believing that it actually rebooted
<jrib> xinglenick: in general, with much frustration :)  What are you looking for?
<belgianguy> thanks memand
<zerm> memand, yeah, can't help. it did. possibly that f*cking SAS controller because i had similar experiences on a different set-up before (but attributed it to some other reasons back then..)
<zerm> will try with noapic boot flag
<zerm> and strict panicing
<memand> zerm: does this happen often?
<zerm> wish me luck, will physically go to the box
<memand> lol
<xinglenick> my LC_LANGUAGE was changed, and I want to know why it was  changed
<zerm> memand, yeah pretty much. that's gonna be the backup managing machine, which makes it ver... delicate
<teefs> should I ask in emacs?  it says the package is maintained by ubuntu
<memand> zerm: HAve you considered getting another motherboard for that machine then?
<jrib> teefs: did you check for bugs on the package at http://bugs.ubuntu.com?
<teefs> jrib: I couldn't find any like that
<teefs> it's not saying it failed to install, it just spits out crap when it installs
<teefs> and then if I load a .hs file, it does not parse correctly and that same stuff is in the minibuffer
<jrib> teefs: what same stuff?  lines 28-31?
<teefs> jrib: yes
<memand> xinglenick: Can you give some more details?
<hilo> hello I've got a remote Ubuntu Desktop headless system which I access with VNC. The resolution on the remote DT is 800x600 and I cannot get it to go higher making many programs unusable. Can someone explain to me how to set the resolution higher on a headless Ubuntu Desktop (32 bit 10.04)
<jrib> teefs: read haskell-site-file.el and see if anything looks weird?
<z_erm> memand, i'm not sure that it's related to the machine at all. more the SAS controller or tape drive, i guess. Had some (but only some) unexplainable reboots quite a while ago when using a completely different machine
<z_erm> now i've set all kernel.panic* sysctls to debugging values, disabled apic, rebooted. let's see. backup will take about 1-2 hours until crash/freeze
<xinglenick> memand: i set LC_LANGUAGE to en_US in /etc/default/locale file and ran update-locale, then reboot and login, but i still found the LC_LANGUAGE is set to zh_CN:en_US:en
<z_erm> (i wonder how often i can write to the same tape until it wears out :D)
 * washuu_de is back (gone 42:28:46)
<z_erm> out for dinner until next panic :) thanks guys and have a nice.. whatever you're having right now
<guide_X> I have 11.04 and it won't update, i'm not sure how to fix it
<ThinkT510> guide_X: 11.04 is no longer supported
<guide_X> this is the endless loop it is in as well
<guide_X> it says it needs to update and isn't supported, but then can't update
<guide_X> is it not possible to update it or?
<ThinkT510> guide_X: why didn't you upgrade to a newer release when it was supported?
<teefs> jrib: I can't find anything, and ironically, haskell-site-file.el is parsed fine by emacs elisp mode :)
<teefs> really weird
<xangua> guide_X: open update manager and upgrade to 11.10
<guide_X> I did not build it and have only started using it recently, it is a sort of dev/staging server
<guide_X> thats when it cannot update
<guide_X> it says the program closed unexpectedly
<jrib> teefs: you might try redownloading the deb (delete what you have in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ) and installing that to see if it makes a difference.  Might also check the various files for the package in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ .  And finally, you might checkout debsums.  I'm not really sure what's going on :)
<teefs> jrib: okay thanks for suggestions.  I'll try those
<guide_X> jeez it was only april 2011 when it was released
<Castial> well question for anyone using Ubuntu-Gnome, I cant choose Gnome 2d from the login screen, how do I enable it for usage?
<guide_X> so isn't there something I can do? it's an important machine
<Castial> google seems to be useless here
<memand> xangua: Try running locale -a
<memand> and check to see that the locale you want is listed there
<guest123> hi
<xangua> memand: sure, when i know what are you talking about ;)
<xinglenick> memand: does it possible to find where LC_LANGUAGE is set ?
<ExxKA> Hey guys. Do you know how I can remove all the records in the resolv.conf file, using resolvconf?
<memand> xangua: sorry wrong guy :P
<Castial> why does it have to be so hard to enable gnome 2d shell
<memand> xinglenick: : Try running locale -a
<Castial> can I please get some help
<memand> and check to see that the locale you want is listed there
<guest123> ExxKA, what is resolvconf
<ExxKA> guest123, it is a script for editing /etc/resolv.conf with deals with DNS settings
<pan__> Hi, how do I change the permission of mounts in /media/$user so that everyone can access them?
<ExxKA> pan__, look at your mount settings
<pan__> ExxKA: it happens automatically
<pan__> nautilus automount
<ExxKA> pan__, yes but the access rights and filesystem type is still configured in a mount setting file. I am not a regular ubuntu user, but check fstab
<ExxKA> /etc/fstab
<pan__> ExxKA: it's not in fstab because it's mounted at runtime
<pan__> it's a usb stick
<Blacklite_> is ActionParsnip still here?
<ExxKA> pan__, I don't know then
<jasunto> anyone have nvidia sli experience with ubuntu?
<itry> Good Evening! When I do "cryptsetup remove x" it seems to return before it actually freed up x. So the rest of my script fails. Is there a way to make "cryptsetup remove" blocking or some other way to wait until it really finished?
<MonkeyDust> itry  what code/language?
<itry> MonkeyDust: bash
<MonkeyDust> itry  maybe the people in #bash can help better
<phoenixsampras> hellowzor
<phoenixsampras> ok, seems Nvidia drivers worked
<itry> MonkeyDust: i can try. but its not really a bash question.
<phoenixsampras> a.. are you there?
<phoenixsampras> it s was a bro with the name A.....
<threex5> is it still possible to set window buttons in gnome fallback? i went to configuration editor > apps > metacity > general > button_layout and tried to change the buttons but nothing happened, even when I logged out and back in.
<phoenixsampras> wow 1846 people sleeping
<LuizAngioletti> Where do I get reliable information about disks, partitions and fs's?
<phoenixsampras> how to autostart apps, when i login?
<phoenixsampras> aloha?
<contrapunctus> phoenixsampras
<phoenixsampras> contrapunctus: hi, how to autostart apps when i login?
<LuizAngioletti> phoenixsampras: there is an utility on the dashboard
<phoenixsampras> LuizAngioletti: what is the name?
<LuizAngioletti> phoenixsampras: I think is something like "session apps"... my system isn't in English, so...
<contrapunctus> Not sure for Ubuntu but we have a Session and Startup option under Menu > Settings > Settings Manager in Xubuntu/UbuntuStudio
<phoenixsampras> Startup Apps!!!
<phoenixsampras> LuizAngioletti: thank you!!
<LuizAngioletti> phoenixsampras: there you go. =)
<Blacklite_> i'm making an ubuntu remix from scratch. it includes openbox, tint2 and conky (not very creative, i Know,) and it's going to be meant for running Minecraft almost exclusively.  what programs would you suggest?
<LuizAngioletti> Blacklite_: I'd suggest *not* minecraft. It sucks the life out of you... =P
<Blacklite_> that's not helpful;
<LuizAngioletti> Blacklite_: It wasn't meant to be. There is this thing called humor, you know?
<boze> lol
<Blacklite_> i understand
<phoenixsampras> aint Minecraft for skinheads?
<Blacklite_> it's just not funny
<LuizAngioletti> Blacklite_: sorry then.
<contrapunctus> Can someone please tell me how I may select and connect to a network from the CLI?
<Blacklite_> it's quite alright.
<Blacklite_> wifi-menu
<Blacklite_> or ifup <interface>
<Blacklite_> the interface is usually eth0
<contrapunctus> wifi-menu command not found, Blacklite_
<Blacklite_> for ethernet.
<nuf0xx_> or wlan0
<contrapunctus> I'm using mobile broadband...
<Blacklite_> oh. srry, I was thinking about arch
<Blacklite_> try ifup wlan0
<uplinx> anyone have any luck getting curlftpfs to automount with write privileges for normal users?
<contrapunctus> ifup: failed to open statefile /run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<nuf0xx_> contrapunctus: see the output of "lspci | grep Network"
<jrib> contrapunctus: nmcli
<Blacklite_> jrib: good call
<nuf0xx_> also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<contrapunctus> nuf0xx_ - lspci | grep Network 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Blacklite_> I have the same one!!!
<Blacklite_> brothers!!!!
<nuf0xx_> contrapunctus: now iwconfig
<phoenixsampras> Jezzz, UBUNTU is slo SLOW, when copying 114 Gb
<contrapunctus> nuf0xx_ why do we need that?
<slashrun> Hello all, could someone tell me if ubuntu supports SSD hard drives out of the box.  Will I have to reconfigure it in someway to keep the drive from being prematurely worn out like I have to do in some cases on windows.
<phoenixsampras> how to decrease the CPU priority on file copying?
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, ?? dont be such noob
<contrapunctus> jrib's suggestion works. nmcli con to see your connection's UUID
<phoenixsampras> bogi-: sorry, im new with ubuntu 12.10
<contrapunctus> nmcli con up uuid <uuid> or nmcli con up id <name> connects
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, np...sry to be roode..just comming from ql channel
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, u tried with simple mv command..try man mv
<phoenixsampras> ql? quick lunch?
<phoenixsampras> bogi-: well im moving using nautilus i think
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, no from quake :/
<nuf0xx_> just making sure you card is configured
<threex5> found it! In dconf-editor > org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences
<lorddelta> Apart from the aptdaemon thing, I must say I'm happy with how stable this system has become since sticking to LTS release.
<kzolotarov> greetings!
<foma> I just did an apt-get on nmcli and it wasn't found, where can I get it?
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, 114 gb is big chunk...try to get familiar with cli with all big operation's
<phoenixsampras> alright
<phoenixsampras> cancelling the noob nautilis
<lorddelta> Perhaps I should be asking in dev channel about the aptdaemon issue?
<indieross> slashrun, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, no it is not noob...just the graphical way is sometimes slow...but major concerns is speed of your dist
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, disk^^^
<foma> What is this COD? calling people noobs?
<drag0nius> how to change www-data user's umask?
<drag0nius> i want to give group all permissions
<phoenixsampras> bogi-: ok did the MV stuff... waiting
<bogi-> foma, i apoliggating for that
<bogi-> foma, uh misspelled word...
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, u get move that once in a year...
<slashrun> indieross: This is exactly what I needed, thank you for your help.
<ignerous> how to customize panel clock applet date over time in ubuntu 12.10?
<loren> Can't send archive file to Samba file
<teefs> jrib: I found some strange ctl chars in the el files that I didn't see before, I removed them...is there a way to get these recompiled and installed without apt overwriting them?
<elijah> How do I find out the current version of Netbeans available in Ubuntu's repo? I am on 7.1.1 and 7.2 is available but I cannot get it through updates.
<tripelb> Grub is not right. Now knows there are two systems on HD, but not about the third. And LiveCD cannot see any OS's on the HD. On boot I have the choice of windows or ububtu. The ububtu says incomplete install. How do I proceed?
<jrib> teefs: did you check if they are like that in a newly downloaded package?
<trism> ignerous: you want a custom datetime format in the clock indicator? you can configure that in dconf-editor, com/canonical/indicator/datetime custom-time-format, and setting time-format to custom
 * tripelb changes nick to help me**3
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, did u move file's?
<phoenixsampras> bogi-: slowly.... seems its moving
<ignerous> trism: i want like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/how-to-customize-the-clock-applet-in-ubuntu
<elijah> How can I find out if I installed Netbeans via apt-get vs a manual install?
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, ok..just leave it to finish it...it wont stuck..
<phoenixsampras> unable to remove target: Is a directory
<trism> ignerous: oh interesting, hadn't seen that, hmm, let me take a look
<neuron> can anyone help me out with
<neuron>  Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h
<neuron> ubuntu 12.04
<neuron> desktop
<trism> ignerous: it would be the same method I describe above, just with that code, but I do not know if it strips tags now, it might
<tripelb> elijah: guessing, use uparrow on terminal for command history.
<elijah> tripelb: I installed it a year ago, I don't think my command history goes back that far ;)
<neuron> hello
<neuron>  Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h
<trism> ignerous: yeah it seems to escape tags so that probably won't work anymore without modifying the source code
<ignerous> trism: please can you do it
<phoenixsampras> installing virtualbox...
<neuron> great
<phoenixsampras> coz kvm aint that good
<neuron> can anyone help me out
<neuron>  Linux kernel source not configured - missing autoconf.h
<neuron> installing atheros driver
<neuron> ethernet driver
<tripelb> Neurondid you check your LiveCD, as in check the disk integrity at the first text screen. You get it by pressing enter at the first Ubuntu screen with the tinyn stuff below (I call it filmstrip=man in circle)
<compdoc> kvm is excellent
<neuron> ok
<neuron> how does that hep me
<neuron> help*
<compdoc> just not for local graphics
<DJones> !patience | neuron
<ubottu> neuron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<neuron> sorry for that
<keith_> For what reason would a package be available in Debian sid but removed in Quantal? I though Quantal was based on sid?
<phoenixsampras> kvm was crashing...
<tripelb> neuron: ask all on one line please, I have this situations, am using this Ubuntu, get this, want this... Capiche?
<neuron> ok will not make that mistake again
<phoenixsampras> help me now!!
<phoenixsampras> lol
<tripelb> neuron: also ie you are talking to one person, we star the line with their nick so theey can see it in a busy chat. No blame, we all start as beginners.
<tripelb> !ask | neuron
<ubottu> neuron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ignerous> trism: are you doing it??
<bogi-> phoenixsampras, ??
<neuron> tripleb : thanks,  now i am checking it first  by live CD and let you guys know
<tripelb> neuron: for instance I asked my question about grub and I am waiting.
<njd001> missed something
<njd001> i'll be bach
<keith_> For what reason would a package be available in Debian sid but removed in Quantal? I though Quantal was based on sid?
<trism> ignerous: I am looking
<phoenixsampras> I have a problem... i get "Ubuntu has encountered a error... report??" every 10 mins
<phoenixsampras> internal error
<LuizAngioletti> When using 'ldd' I get two different outputs. One has arrows and points to an address (like /lib/foo) and the other shows something like a hex code.
<LuizAngioletti> What does the hex code stands for? What does it mean?
<Solskogen> Hi! I want to install the 32bit version of libsdl-dev onto my 64bit ubuntu, is that possible with apt?
<jrib> Solskogen: yes, you can do that using multiarch
<jrib> Solskogen: what version of ubuntu?
<Solskogen> jrib: 12.10
<bogi-> jrib, TY ...i thought that some stuff i must compile by myself
<BrilliantMind> To install Ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot with Back | Track, is acceptable let the partition configuration to the system itself?
<Solskogen> jrib: apt-get install libsdl-1.2:i386 will remove a WHOLE lot of stuff - so that is not an option
<jrib> Solskogen: umm, what would it remove exactly?
<kaserelsanam> good night
<BrilliantMind> Greetings! To install Ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot with Back | Track, is acceptable let the partition configuration to the system itself?
<jrib> Solskogen: and why do you need this 32bit version by the way?
<kaserelsanam>  E: Unable to locate package udev-extra
<Solskogen> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590417/
<uplinx> basic question, does anyone know how to add to your places in nautilus?
<Solskogen> jrib: I have an application that I want to compile for both 32bits ubuntu, and 64bits ubuntu. without the need of setting up an additional build machine.
<jrib> Solskogen: use pbuilder for that
<Solskogen> jrib: that is an additional build machine.
<kaserelsanam> how to use hawawy  etisalt  modem in ubuntu   ? the etisalt  modem is unfunctioning  in ubunto   but works  in windows  very well
<jrib> Solskogen: if you don't wish to use pbuild or similar, then you will have to figure out why apt wants to remove those packages when you install libsd1.2-dev:i386
<evgeniy> Привет Всем
<Solskogen> jrib: that's why I'm here :-)
<zistor> Привет!
<jrib> Solskogen: you can specify the packages it wants to remove explicitly on the install line and apt should be more informative
<kaserelsanam> how to use hawawy  etisalt  modem in ubuntu   ? the etisalt  modem is unfunctioning  in ubunto   but works  in windows  very well
<ignerous> trism: have you got it?
<bogi-> did someone have tips with work with broadcom wifi cards...I cant control wifi well with nm-applet and wierd thing that when searching free AP use a lot of system resources
<BrilliantMind> Greetings! To install Ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot with Back | Track is acceptable to leave the live cd to partition configuration?
<kaserelsanam> how to use hawawy  etisalt  modem in ubuntu   ? the etisalt  modem is unfunctioning  in ubunto   but works  in windows  very well
<jrib> Solskogen: since libsdl1.2-dev seems to conflic with libsdl-dev my guess would be you have libsdl-dev installed
<Solskogen> jrib: well, I want to have them both :-)
<jpitts> what would the best way of switching from virtual vmware 12.10 to physical?
<BrilliantMind> Anybody can answer this: To install Ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot with Back | Track is acceptable to leave the live cd to partition configuration?
<jrib> Solskogen: what ubuntu version is this?
<foma> lynx
<foma> oops wrong window :)
<Solskogen> guess I have to setup a 32bit vm :(
<BrilliantMind> Guys??? Please!! To install Ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot with Back | Track is acceptable to leave the live cd to partition configuration?
<jrib> Solskogen: what happened when you included the packages to be removed in the install line?
<MonkeyDust> BrilliantMind  yes, the live cd can do the partitioning, no problem
<MonkeyDust> BrilliantMind  is it a ubuntu cd or a backtrack cd? if it's backtrack, type /join #backtrack-linux
<ignerous> trism: have you got it?
<BrilliantMind> MonkeyDust, thank you for the answer. Ubuntu LiveCD.
<tripelb> Grub. Rebuilding grub. Help. Asking for days now. Better change to be the SQUEAKY WHEEL!
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BrilliantMind> MonkeyDust, Can I move the space bar to let little or bigger, right?
<Tecan> anyone else have dvd rom issues sometimes ?
<Tecan> my 2 sata drives just stop reading disks after a while
<MonkeyDust> BrilliantMind  if you have free space, yes
<Tecan> i try ejecting them from nautilus and it sometimes works
<bogi-> Tecan, Me too but my dvd is been dearty :D
<BrilliantMind> MonkeyDust, Can I move the space bar to let little or bigger, right
<bogi-> Tecan, After cleaning work as usual
<BrilliantMind> MonkeyDust, Thank you.
<local> Where to put bash script for init/startup/.desktop in ubuntu  12.04? I am trying to mess around with an ip address forwarder.
<local> in particular trying to forward external ip to my gmail account.
<sweettea> Hi guys, long time centos user here. Pondering migration to ubuntu server. Can anyone advise on 12.04 vs 12.10?
<sweettea> The primary use will be as a virtd host on amd abu dhabi procs
<chriys> how to verify opened port on my network and the one that my ISP blocked ?
<MonkeyDust> sweettea  #ubuntu-server -- 12.04 has longer support (lts)
<compdoc> sweettea, ive tried both and prefer 12.04
<jrib> sweettea: 12.04 = support for 5 years, 12.10 = support for 18 months (from release) but has newer software
<sweettea> compdoc: on server? I am sorry I should have specified
<sweettea> I have joined that channel and asked there
<bogi-> sweettea, compdoc, +1 for 12.04 but +10 to stay on centOS
<jhutchins_wk> Tecan: I can't rip more than 2-3 CD's in a row.  The drive gets hot and stops working.
<sweettea> why stay? the virtd binaries are very old
<sweettea> its the only reason I am moving to ubuntu
<compdoc> bogi-, sweettea, centos is ok, but I switched to Ubuntu from centos and will not go back
<bogi-> jhutchins_wk, you need a pro burner then
<jhutchins_wk> bogi-: Or maybe just a better location in the case.
<sweettea> guys, were talking about servers right
<sweettea> ofc I use ubuntu on my laptop
<bogi-> jhutchins_wk, yy maybe that too
<local> chriys: nmap -PN localhost  ???   or are you talking about your router?
<sweettea> my main concern is security
<tripelb> jhutchins_wk: thanks. That's what I've been looking for if I didn't already find that in search for_ grub rescue and grub recovery
<jrib> sweettea: yes, support includes security updates
<jhutchins_wk> sweettea: The only real reason to use Centos is to be compatible with RHEL.
<neuron> tripelb: I did not find any solution to my problem. Ethernet is not working. I tried to install it from AR8151 package with no success . It says autoconf.h not found
<chriys> local: i'm using postfix and the port 25 seems to be blocked by my ISP that's why i can't send email outside of the localnetwork and i'm wondering how to verify the opened one it order to make my postfix listening to it
<jhutchins_wk> tripelb: Did you get it fixed?
<jhutchins_wk> neuron: That should be supported by the internal atl1c driver since kernel 2.6.32
<jhutchins_wk> chriys: Port 25 is for _inbound_ mail.
<jhutchins_wk> chriys: If they block it outbound how are you supposed to use their mailsevers?
<chriys> my server won't send or receive
<jhutchins_wk> Do you use their mailserver?
<chriys> jhutchins_wk: i asked this question to myself, by i was told that the port is block and work only with known host wich i found weird
<chriys> no i have installed postfix on my ubuntu server
<local> chriys: port forward.
<jhutchins_wk> chriys: I realize that that's what you're trying to do, but what do you do for mail now?
<chriys> local: on my router? already did
<chriys> jhutchins_wk what do you mean
<jhutchins_wk> chriys: Presumably you have some sort of external email account already?
<chriys> yes i have
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, what protocols does it use on what ports?
<EvanCarroll> ...
<EvanCarroll> swappermall swappermall_ swappermall__ swappermall___ swappermall____ a bit excessive, eh? perhaps an IRC proxy would help you out?
<friendy> Oh, May I invoke a Linux/Ubuntu Guru to help a windows users, whom cannot return to the realms of Bill n Gates, to help me with a task?
<jhutchins_wk> EvanCarroll: Or irssi + scren.
<jhutchins_wk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chriys> jhutchins i use imap on port 993 with ssl
<friendy> My question is quite simple. I am installing Hamachi to my linux machine, I previously attempted to use it in Virtualbox and run the game in Linux, but it has failed, so I am trying to install it to Linux. I have found two-three ways, using ARU, sysvinit, which confuses me being three files, the other from Logmein, but I cannot install lsb. I am using an older version of Ubuntu, but I require the heavenly help of the Guru's of Linux 
<friendy> lol
<chriys> jhutchins_wk: i use imap on port 993 with ssl
<EvanCarroll> friendy: that's not a clear question and it's very apologetic, so you need help isntalling lsb, or Hamachi (which I do not know about)
<EvanCarroll> lsb should be in ubuntu-minimal or something to that affect.
<keith_> I have a macbook dual booting OSX and Ubuntu. I haven't used OSX in months and would like to remove it. Can I do this safely without any ill effects? I'm concerned if I clear that partition, it will really screw rEFIt up
<MonkeyDust> friendy  is that a windows game?
<friendy> I have a few files.
<friendy> I did within the magical terminal ./install.sh, but it is saying it won't work.
<friendy> And I have no clue how to get the sysvinit way to work.
<friendy> Yes Monkey, I am trying to get a windows game to work via Hamachi, multiplayer.
<MonkeyDust> friendy  in wine, then?
<friendy> Yes. The game works perfectly, merely the producers of that game made horrible multiplayer that works perfectly in Ham.
<MonkeyDust> friendy  have you asked in #winehq ?
<friendy> The Hamachi version, there exists a Linux version of that. It's not the game, its the linux version of Hamachi, which I am having problems installing. One said I needed lsb, but it looks like its on. Another said you can do it a different way, but when I click it, the terminal comes up and dissapears so fast.
<MonkeyDust> friendy  i read here, the linux version is beta, so perhaps buggy
<friendy> Slightly buggy. I merely request help in getting it installed via the beta-buggy version, or the other way (Another person compiled something or this or that, supposed to be easier to install, because of problems with lsb, and an add on he made later had a gui version).
<keith_> I have a macbook dual booting OSX and Ubuntu. I haven't used OSX in months and would like to remove it. Can I do this safely without any ill effects? I'm concerned if I clear that partition, it will really screw rEFIt up
<garnet> keith_: Just out of curiosity, what exactly in Ubuntu is better than in OS X?
<friendy> If you could help me at all Monkey in figuring out why it won't work, and how to get it to work, it be appreciated.
<local> anyone no where to put bash scripts that run on startup?
<local> know^
<MonkeyDust> friendy  no, i'm not a gamer and not familiar with windows
<Lartza> What apt command would show me what package forced an install of another
<friendy> But it's not with a windows program, but its with getting something installed, dealing with the terminal and ./install.sh and scripts, not with windows or windows games.
<keith_> garnet: Package management. I used to use MacPorts when I was on OSX, but I find that the Debian repos are much larger, and in particular contained a package that I needed and couldn't get to compile on my own. Other than that, the two are not so different
<Lartza> Dependency
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I upgraded to 12.10 and installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop and now when I log into a gnome session my graphics settings are all messed up and I have to reapply all of my NVidia settings
<phy1729> keith_: I'd put rEFIt on it's own partition then whipe the Mac one perhaps leaving the recovery behind just in case
<friendy> Can you at least help me resolve this error when I use the .Deb file? ---Dependency is not satisfiable: lsb-core (>= 3.0) ----
<keith_> garnet: Additionally, my next computer will not be a MacBook, and another computer I have is also not made by apple
<EvanCarroll> friendy: does Hamachi run under wine? or is it a native linux app?
<kvothetech> friendy: install lsb-core version greater than or equal to 3.0
<keith_> phy1729: Can I then expand the partition that Ubuntu is on without destroying any other data?
<phy1729> depends on the filesystem
<friendy> Both. I'm trying to install the linux version. It was made into a native app.
<kvothetech> keith_: depends on your hdd filesystem free space in other partitions etc
<garnet> keith_: Ubuntu uses ext4. It's easily and safely expandable from LiveCD (USB)
<Lartza> apt-cache rdepends package lists all and not only what's installed...
<friendy> Kvothetech, where do I install the ones greater or equal? I've found so many links, and when I opend up systenamtic and typed in lsb, everything that was in there was installed.
<keith_> kvothetech, garnet, phy1729: thank you all
<garnet> I think you can just delete your OS X partition from LiveCD (USB) and expand Ubuntu to fill it up. rEFIt being a EFI boot manager shouldn't become broken
<Lartza> For example I have plymouth, libavformat etc installed and I want to know why
<kvothetech> friendy: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12905365/lsb-core_3.2-4ubuntu1_i386.deb is the 386 version...
<kvothetech> friendy: if you're on a 64 bit install there's probably another one for you but...it's not hard to find.
<TLoT> what partition type does /boot need to be, if i make a separate boot sector?
<TLoT> s/sector/partition/
<friendy> Thank You. And no, not 64. 32 Maverick :).
<friendy> Dependency is not satisfiable: alien (>= 8.36)
<keith_> garnet: Yes, but the rEFIt stuff is on the OSX partition in /efi
<friendy> That just popped up.
<TLoT> friendy: are you using Maverick?
<friendy> Dependency is not satisfiable: alien (>= 8.36) ---Yeah, I am.
<kvothetech> TLoT: depends on your bootloader but usually first 1024 sectors and ext2/3/4 are common...
<TLoT> !maverick | friendy
<ubottu> friendy: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<TLoT> just as an FYI
<TLoT> kvothetech: okay, i am doing a clean install on a bare drive
<TLoT> kvothetech: so first partition, about 100 megs, ext4?
<friendy> Does this mean you can not or will not help me now :(?
<kvothetech> TLoT: that's more than enough space but yeah....
<TLoT> friendy: it means that solving your solution is a bit more tricky
<jhutchins_wk> kvothetech: gparted can expand partitions if there is available space.  You need to make a backup any time you're messing with partitions though, and it's actually faster once you've made the backup to just repartition & restore.
<TLoT> kvothetech: 50MB sufficient?
<MonkeyDust> friendy  you're asking for help with a beta system nobody has ever heard of on a ubuntu version that is no longer supported
<garnet> keith_: It's a problem then. Anyway, it you are set on deleting OS X why you need rEFIt? You can just install GRUB from LiveCD (USB) on your hdd.
<TLoT> friendy: also what MonkeyDust said
<kvothetech> friendy: just find the packages with the versions it wants and install them.
<friendy> I don't understand? I keep getting dependency stuff, like Dependency is not satisfiable: alien (>= 8.36)  when I followed the link to the lsb and tried installing it.
<kvothetech> TLoT: yeah 50mb is fine...mines 20
<andai> My computer won't boot. I had a similar problem before. It says there's no disk space, when I deleted stuff it worked fine. This time it continues to say there is no available disk space even when I delete stuff. I tried to check the filesystem but it keeps telling me it's still mounted (when I try to unmount it it tells me it's not mounted)
<TLoT> kvothetech: i like keeping a tad extra space, i'll leave it at 50 then :P
<TLoT> kvothetech: i used to do this in my sleep, but it was all ext3, since ext4 seems to be the standard nowadays... :P
<friendy> As I literally have no clue what packages to which version it wants, it just wants lsb. I got that dependency error when tryin to install that, so...Mhm.
<kvothetech> TLoT: yeah cant wait for the few bugs in btrfs to be fixed.
<TLoT> friendy: i would suggest upgrading to a more supported release - 10.10
<Jpmh> I want to install ubuntu side-by-side with Windoze on a new compaq - problem is that compaq have set 4 partitions (at least I believe this is the problem) and so I have nowhere to install ubuntu - I need an idiots guide on how to expand/change the limit so ubuntu will install
<Catbuntu> What happens if I use an unsupported Ubuntu version?
<TLoT> 's no longer updated
<Catbuntu> For example 10.10
<TLoT> Catbuntu: no security updates, repo issues, newer software FTBFS in it...
<jhutchins_wk> friendy: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<TLoT> etc.
<kvothetech> friendly it tells you what version of what it wants when it errors..
<Catbuntu> But could I still install thingies from the repos?
<andai> concisely: system won't boot, disk claims to be full, remains full when large files deleted, can't check it because it's "mounted", even though I unmount it
<TLoT> Catbuntu: only old security-hole-riddled things
<TLoT> !eol | Catbuntu
<ubottu> Catbuntu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<keith_> garnet: Ahh I thought I need it anyway
<Catbuntu> thanks
<TLoT> Catbuntu: you can use the 'oldreleases' repositories, but...
<TLoT> Catbuntu: i strongly advise you use asupported softwrae
<jhutchins_wk> andai: Need to boot to a different disk.
<tigran> How can I move the min/max/close buttons to the left side in Unity/12.10? Or is this theme specific and not configurable?
<kvothetech> friendy: linux is  a lot like bsd in that the core packages and stuff need to be versioned around each other so it all works stabley...
<Catbuntu> yep
<jhutchins_wk> andai: Rescue disk
<Catbuntu> I don't really like Unity.
<garnet> keith_: My personal advice is simply not to waste your time and stick to OS X.
<friendy> I am using Maverick...
<kvothetech> Catbuntu: so don't use it.
<Catbuntu> And nothing is lovely as Gnome 2 :(
<andai> jhutchins_wk: It's a laptop. I have no different disk. Should I install ubuntu to a USB stick?
<friendy> i would upgrade, but I got no USB or CD to use, unless they're is a third way.
<Catbuntu> I'm using Cinnamon now
 * jhutchins_wk goes to the web to look up Maveric...
<jhutchins_wk> andai: Yes, that should work.
<kvothetech> friendy: you can update from a previous version just do dist-upgrade...or change the repo's do an update then upgrade...
<andai> jhutchins_wk: When I have that set up, how do I fix it?
<friendy> Well, I kinda would. But when I did Sudo apt-get update n the stuff
<jhutchins_wk> andai: It's possible you have run out of inodes (df -i would show you).
<kvothetech> friendy: note that second way you may want to do 1 release updateat a time and test what broke fix it then do it again...
<friendy> IT just, kinda, said failed to fetch files
<jhutchins_wk> friendy: The problem would appear to be that the package you're trying to install is not compatible with that older version of Ubuntu.
<Catbuntu> Which is the more Gnome2-like desktop environment?
<Catbuntu> (not MATE)
<friendy> I see.
<friendy> If I upgrade, it won't screw up my system, will it?
<andai> jhutchins_wk: I'll check
<jhutchins_wk> friendy: There's always that chance <grin>.
<Lartza> Why is apt-get listing me crazy unmet dependencies? Like libkatepartinterfaces4, which I do not have? Trying to remove plymouth
<kvothetech> friendy: usually it breaks a few things here and there but nothing unfixable
<jhutchins_wk> friendy: Don't go directly from 10.10 to 12.10 though, step through each version.
<friendy> Alright. I'll try upgrading then. Do I use the terminal or the GUI update tool? OR does not matter?
<kvothetech> Catbuntu: gnome3 in the old view mode
<jhutchins_wk> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kvothetech> friendy: i use the terminal....but you can use whatever you want.
<friendy> Alright, how do I go to each step without a total skip to 12.10? OR does it do it for me, going by through each step?
<Catbuntu> kvothetech, that worked fine on 12.04.
<andai> jhutchins_wk: 3% IUSE
<kvothetech> friendy: when you do the update it'll tell you.
<jhutchins_wk> friendy: You need to do each step.  Basically you change the sources.list to the next version name, update, upgrade, repeat.
<andai> jhutchins_wk: interestingly, they all return the same number ( cause they're on the same drive? )
<Catbuntu> But on 12.10, when I click the window name on the window list, it just gets... highlighted?
<Catbuntu> Using the Ambiance and Radiance themes.
<friendy> Upgrade to 10.04 then.
<Catbuntu> I think it's related to its new thingies and murrine engine.
<MonkeyDust> friendy  upgrading to each following version would take forever
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: warning, ubuntu doesn't use source.list to update to a new version!  friendy
<jhutchins_wk> MonkeyDust: it's not safe to jump major versions.
<kvothetech> MonkeyDust: eh you don't have to but it doesn't take that much extra time and that way he can fix what broke in each update as he goes along
<Catbuntu> Well, I'll see
<Catbuntu> Bye
<friendy> I got good net, though...Alright, I'm about to use the GUI tool to upgrade. Can I keep Skype/Games/Browser up while updating, or close everything, and do I go from version to version.
<kvothetech> MonkeyDust: and he's not stuck with 100 bugs at once.
<friendy> And restart after each update?
<kvothetech> friendy: you don't have to.
<jhutchins_wk> friendy: Yes.  Please do read those guides before you start though..
<friendy> Guides?
<friendy> I thought it was as simple as pressing a button, and it's all upgraded n nice ?
<jhutchins_wk> kvothetech: Need to keep the system in sync with the kernel.
<friendy> syn with kernel? Confused...
<andai> jhutchins_wk: I tried to e2fsck the drive, it says device does not exist
<andai> D:
<kvothetech> jhutchins_wk: you don't have to restart to use a new kernel...eassiest method maybe but you don't have to.
<jhutchins_wk> andai: fdisk -l
<friendy> Alright, upgradin now :)
<jhutchins_wk> andai: maybe it's called something else when booted to the USB>
<andai> jhutchins_wk: cannot open /proc/partitions
<jhutchins_wk> kvothetech: Hot patching a kernel is not usually within the average users's ability.
<andai> jhutchins_wk: i'm not on USB yet, i'm trying to find it
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: andai you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything.  sidenote "sudo parted -l" has better support.
<tigran> How can I move the min/max/close buttons to the left side in Unity/12.10? Or is this theme specific and not configurable?
<andai> zykotick9: thanks
<jhutchins_wk> andai: Yeah, you do need to boot to the USB.
<andai> zykotick9: parted -l, no output. parted, "error: no device found"
<andai> Yeah, i'm screwed
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: Yeah, I always forget sudo.
<andai> can i use an ancient ubuntu cd
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: fdisk is quick and easy (and what I remember).
<jhutchins_wk> andai: What filesystem?
<escott> andai, are you in a chroot?
<mir_> hi
<jhutchins_wk> escott: He's on a corrupted system.
<UlyssesGa> Hi there!  I'm having a problem dual-booting Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04.  Non-UEFI system (so no Secure boot).  Each installation is on its own hard drive, with the Ubuntu drive being the set as the primary bootable device in the system BIOS. (grub2 also situated on linux drive).
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: i hear you!  i feel like i've "grown up" with fdisk.  for a laugh, read "man fdisk" on a debian system, and the "BUGS" section at the very bottom - VERY informative, including "fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things", and suggests using fdisk as a last resort.
<escott> jhutchins_wk, but that shouldnt prevent a file like /proc/partitions from existing
<zink> hi all, simple question, but when I find downloads on launchpad, can I apt-get install them or do I have to download them and install manually?
<andai> escott: I don't know the meaning of the word
<andai> jhutchins_wk: ext4
<andai> I found a 512mb usb stick. Looks like I'm using DSL
<escott> andai, is anything listed with ls /proc?
<andai> escott: lemmecheck
<andai> escott: no
<UlyssesGa> If Win8 is set as the first bootable HD, it starts fine.  If the Ubuntu drive is chosen as the 1st bootable drive and I attempt to boot to Win 8 from grub, Win8 immediately reboots.
<escott> andai, can you paste the output of "mount"
<escott> andai, in particular i want to know if proc is mounted on /proc and sysfs on /sys and udev on /dev
<TLoT> what evil is this?  "The installer crashed!"
<TLoT> in LTS! o.o
<andai> escott: Yes, all of those
<escott> andai, if proc is mounted on /proc then something should be listed in /proc
<andai> escott: Yeah, well, as previously mentioned, nothing is behaving as expected :P
<escott> andai, you are going to have to dig through dmesg to figure out what is going on
<andai> escott: I haven't used linux in years, now I remember why :D
<andai> escott: although I'm pretty sure the laptop's hard drive is just dying
<jhutchins_wk> andai: escott means well, but the first thing to do is to boot to some other media and check the disk.
<jhutchins_wk> andai: The problem with "really old debian" is that it may not support ext4
<jhutchins_wk> andai: or you said really old ubuntu - same deal.
<andai> jhutchins_wk: Oh you just reminded me where I moved them, thank you :D
<jhutchins_wk> andai: You don't have another system that you can use to download a newer rescue disk?
<JonEdney> Is there a graphical way to monitor resource usage such as RAM, on Ubuntu Destkop?
<andai> jhutchins_wk: I could mount it in Virtualbox and then install it to USB, but that would still have to be DSL or puppy cause it's a tiny USB
<malkauns> JonEdney, ksysguard
<jhutchins_wk> andai: No cds?
<sakkemo> Hi, would this be sensible for HDD+SSD setup? SSD: / and /home, HDD: swap (for hibernate), /home subfolders (Downloads, Videos etc.), which would be mounted in /home.
<andai> jhutchins_wk: let me see if i can find the old ubuntu CDs
<jhutchins_wk> JonEdney: ksysguard for kde, there are a bunch of different monitors.
<JonEdney> Ty for the recommendation, malkauns
<malkauns> np
<CT1> Hi. Using Chrome with the pepper flash plugin.  With the adobe plugin I could find the "(deleted)" video streams using "lsof | grep Flash" for example.  With the pepper api it seems I need root to lsof and therefore open said files in /proc/$pid$/fd/ (which now belong to root.)  That's all fine if I wan't to wait for the stream to fully buffer then cp and chown, my problem is I use it for audio sync.  I run vlc /proc/pid/fd/x and watch while it b
<andai> jhutchins_wk: you helped me find a DVD with some music my friend burned for me a few years ago. Thank you!
<jrib> JonEdney: gnome-system-monitor
<andai> does ubuntu still send people install CDs?
<andai> :D
<andai> jhutchins_wk: ok i found 7.04 I'll see if it runs :D
<xangua> andai: only if you buy them
<andai> xangua: They used to be free, though, right?
<andai> Oh... So I'm booting 7.04... but ext4 was released in 2008, right?
<andai> can I upgrade the package I need to check the drive from the live-CD, like into RAM?
<xangua> andai: yeah...free for you, not for them :P you always had the option to buy them
<andai> I guess they stopped shipping them when demand grew exponentially? :D
<andai> ohh that was only in late 2011
<eXcAliBuR> i'm trying to set a static ip the way I always have before editing the interfaces file, however it won't bring up the interface, using the latest ubuntu server
<andai> jhutchins_wk: oh god, the liveCD can't boot either, X fails to start
<andai> jhutchins_wk: that was the first/main problem, I noticed the thing with the drive later
<andai> it might just be that the graphics card didn't exist when this live CD was created?
<andai> :/
<CT1> Should I ask my question in vlc, chrome, chromium, some kernel switches, adobe.... support instead? I don't know where to start (after trying to google keywords I thought would lead me on the right path)
<CT1> Perhaps a better question... Where can I read up on how an app launched as "me" can spawn processes that are owned by root?
<CT1> *by "me"
<jrib> CT1: why...?
<skorpio> is it possible to install vlc 2.0 under lucid?
<jrib> !info vlc lucid
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.8 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<CT1> jrib: Did you see my original Q? should I pm you?
<jrib> skorpio: I would be surprised if you couldn't find a ppa for it
<jrib> CT1: just repeat it here
<CT1> Hi. Using Chrome with the pepper flash plugin.  With the adobe plugin I could find the "(deleted)" video streams using "lsof | grep Flash" for example.  With the pepper api it seems I need root to lsof and therefore open said files in /proc/pid/fd/ (which now belong to root.)  That's all fine if I want to wait for the stream to fully buffer then cp and chown, my problem is I use it for audio sync.  I run vlc /proc/pid/fd/x and watch while it buff
<skorpio> jrib: that seams to be the problem.. those i found dont contain 2.0
<droidboi> I am trying to get the XMonad window manager to work
<droidboi> Sadly, on re-lgin I still get gnome
<MonkeyDust> CT1  i guess the people in #ubuntustudio are more familiar with that sort of issues
<jrib> droidboi: install xmonad, select xmonad from the session list at the login screen
<droidboi> jrib: I pretty much did all that
<jrib> droidboi: what did you select at the login screen?
<jrib> CT1: can't you cp as your user?
<droidboi> jrib: actually, I am running Mint 11 - and I make the Window Manager selection using the Login Admin Tool
<CT1> MonkeyDust: Perhaps.  Just that there are far more people here. New users or not, there's always been an almost 100% success rate in here for me (from "noob" to mild enthusiast)
<jrib> skorpio: is there a reason you don't just upgrade to precise (12.04) since lucid will be unsupported by april anyway?  I also don't see a lucid ppa for vlc 2.  It could be that the dependencies are not satisfied for it (guess)
<jrib> !mint | droidboi
<ubottu> droidboi: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/9diCpsHU Any one know why i am getting this warning.
<skorpio> jrib: yea i dont like gnome3 yet
<eXcAliBuR> hahaha i found my error
<jrib> skorpio: you can use gnome fallback (or classic; I forget what it's name).  You can also try lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<droidboi> jrib: OK, Thx
<eXcAliBuR> I tried giving an ip of 256
<eXcAliBuR> :P
<CT1> jrib: I can, but only as root (when using googles' pepper flash) With adobe "old" flash plugin the /proc/pid/fd/* files are belong to us.  As I said, I can find where the locally stored flash video is stored with pepper, but can't directly launch vlc to play it while it buff's.
<jrib> CT1: what are the permissions on it?
<skorpio> jrib: yea i was thinking about xubuntu but actually just need a quick sollution to play .smil videos...
<jrib> skorpio: I don't know what those are, but maybe try mplayer
<CT1> the PID is my user, but even doing an lsof -p PID  doesn't show the (deleted) files.  I need to sudo lsof.  I can't even cd to the /proc/PID/fd directory as me.  All my files are belong to root (forgive the second reference to "all your base")
<jpitts> anyone else having startup issues with dropbox and 12.10?
<kingbeast> good day everyone
<kingbeast> was there a net-split or something?
<CT1> I'm not completely stuck (I can simply disable googles' pepper flash in about:plugins and use adobe, which I CAN then see the (deleted) files in /proc/pid/fd and use them without privilege elevation) I'm simply curious about how the pepper plugin can command such power over me.  Also adobe will not be upgrading for linux, only security patches will be handed our way.  I wanted to adopt googles pepper flash early with that in mind, yet still keep 
<coz_> does anyone have solutions for the screen flickering in 12.04 and 12.10 with nouveau each time an application is opened and closed? I have pretty   much exhausted online bug reports etc
<jorgp> anyone else having startup issues with dropbox and 12.10?
<jrib> CT1: yeah, I don't know.  Seems strange
<three18ti> how can I split really long host names in the named config file?  I'm running into this issue http://razzed.com/2009/03/05/dkim-txt-records-in-dns-exceeding-255-characters/ except in my case, it's really long host names
<markovh> any screenshot software out there that'll let me drag a box around the screen to take a screenshot of that?
<Mind_> I have a HP 1TB AMD 3800 with Radeon and I am a little confuse about what torrent choose: AMD64 or i86. Who can tell me this?
<kingbeast> Mind_: how much Ram do you have in it?
<Mind_> kingbeast, 6GB and I have sure that my system is 64bit..
<Ben64> then choose 64
<kingbeast> Mind_: get the amd64
<Mind_> Thank you guys..
<kingbeast> np Mind_
<markovh> nvm btw, shutter seems to be what i'm looking for
<CT1> jrib: It's a daunting task when you don't grok at least some of the layers (or how it's layered for that matter) of a GNU/Linux system.  Is it a kernel thing? I had the same frustration getting an IR controller to work:  Where does X fit, where the kernel, is it a gnome thing... etc...  Thankfully it's all becoming easier for us "enthusiasts" but is it therefore becoming that oh so much more complex when things "break"? rhetorical question of cou
<xzased> does anyone know if I can check to protocol (static or dhcp) from the ip or ifconfig command?
<Mind_> One more thing. I am now bootted with livecd 12.04 and i have back track in dual boot with Ubuntu 12.10 crashed. If a take the live cd and try use to burn the download i will can or not?
<Mind_> One more thing. I am now bootted with livecd 12.04 and i have back track in dual boot with Ubuntu 12.10 crashed. If I remove the live cd and try use to burn the download i will can or not?
<kingbeast> Mind_: idk I have never tried it that way
<kittenmittens> mm hello ::)
<Mind_> kingbeast, I do not know if have the possibility of still "trying" the ubuntu and remove the live cd to use my DVD driver to create the image to boot!
<kittenmittens> in the middle of reinstalling windows, no luck with ubuntu
<kingbeast> Mind_: I believe it will tell you to reinsert the boot disk
<kittenmittens> is there a program i can use to creat an iso of a disk?
<kittenmittens> anyone?
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I give up
<kittenmittens> what are you giving up on geniibie
<genoobie> kittenmittens, I am trying to install lubuntu
<kittenmittens> mm?
<genoobie> brb sorry
<Mind_> kingbeast: Probably! I tried in the backtrack but I still cannot. the image is created in dvd and does not boot! I do not know what happened.
<kingbeast> Mind_: use another computer to download it if you have access to another one.
<bekks> Mind_: Did you burn the image or did you create a new data dvd with the image file as its content?
<kittenmittens> i need a program that will let me make an iso of a disk please
<bekks> kittenmittens: dd
<kittenmittens> ?
<bekks> kittenmittens: The program name is "dd".
<bekks> kittenmittens: Using dd, you can create an iso image when having a cd/dvd disk.
<Mind_> bekks: I know that have to choose, but, the program maybe do not make the content.. Did not show this in menu and in nowhere!
<Mind_> kingbeast: I do not!
<bekks> Mind_: So which program did you use?
<genoobie> kittenmittens, sorry I had a family thing for a min
<genoobie> well the basic idea is this
<genoobie> 12.10 lubuntu install fails to recog vga hardware
<genoobie> xubuntu livecd 12.04 works OK
<genoobie> so what gives?
<Mind_> bekks: The name is: CD and DVD CREATOR. the icon of the program is a little pen drive. I have it in back track KDE.
<nomodeset> Are ther any replacement to seahorse-plugins pack in 12.04?
<genoobie> kittenmittens, that's the issue
<bekks> Mind_: I never used backtrack, sorry. I guess there is some "Help" or "About" menu entry when starting that application.
<nomodeset> sure!
<nomodeset> Are there any replacement to seahorse-plugins pack in 12.04?
<Billybeagle> so im having sftp problems connecting to my ubuntu 12.04 server.          I had it all set up yesterday with a sftponly user and uploaded my site. Now im getting can not connect to host in dreamweaver. however my primary root user account can connect to host.
<Mind_> bekks: Do not have this there! I will try again and see. Thank you for the support!
<nomodeset> Are there any replacement to seahorse-plugins pack in 12.04? please
<Seven_Six_Two> what is the envelope called that holds social stuff in unity?
<erinem1> Alguém fala Português BRasil aqui ?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<trism> Seven_Six_Two: indicator-messages
<Seven_Six_Two> trism, thanks
<kittenmittens> oh ffs
<Mind_> kengbeast: I removed the LiveCD and is working normally! Weird? Maybe.. LOL
<kittenmittens> nothings working
<nomodeset> Are there any replacement to seahorse-plugins pack in 12.04? please
<kittenmittens> litterally not a single program to make a fucking iso either
<h00k> kittenmittens: please keep the language appropriate
<nomodeset> kittenmittens: please keep the language appropriate
<kittenmittens> im just failing to see how ubuntu is better than windows in anyway
<Mind_> erinem: Eu falo.. And you.. Do not speak in english dumbass?
<Mind_> LOL
<nomodeset> Mind_: please keep the language appropriate
<mojtaba> Hi
<Seven_Six_Two> I had removed empathy when I first upgraded to 12.10 because it kept crashing. I've just reinstalled it, but it's not included in indicator menu. Is there another package that I should install? I don't see empathy-indicator
<nomodeset> kittenmittens: and easier
<Mind_> nomodeset: Sorry!
<mojtaba> I have just recently installed ubuntu on my laptop (Studio Dell 1555), but the fan is always working
<ironhalik> Seven_Six_Two: I think you need to run it at least once from the dash
<Seven_Six_Two> ironhalik, it's running now
<_helios_> kittenmittens: Ubuntu is 100x better than Windows for many reasons probably to many to list in this channel.
<nomodeset> _helios_: I agree
<kittenmittens> im jsut not seeing it.. because windows is more stable.. has infinitly more support hardware wise and software..
<Seven_Six_Two> ironhalik, only gwibber and thunderbird are listed in indicator menu. maybe I have to log out?
<ironhalik> Seven_Six_Two: should get autoadded to messeging menu after first run. If it did not, I'm clueless
<MonkeyDust> kittenmittens  start here http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<nomodeset> kittenmittens: But this is not windows, is hardware support
<ironhalik> Seven_Six_Two: you can always try
<mojtaba> I have just recently installed ubuntu on my laptop (Studio Dell 1555), but the fan is always working
<kittenmittens> windows will start after you install it no matter what, if you install with a clean cd
<h00k> kittenmittens: you can use Brasero to create an image of a CD
<kittenmittens> no i cant
<llutz> !ot  stop that stupid "X is better than Y", OS-Fanboy discussion in offtopic please
<h00k> kittenmittens: are you getting some sort of error when you try?
<kittenmittens> brasero wants me to make the image file im writing to to be bigger..
<nomodeset> llutz: Are there any replacement to seahorse-plugins pack in 12.04? please
<h00k> kittenmittens: to be bigger than what?
<mojtaba> I have just recently installed ubuntu on my laptop (Studio Dell 1555), but the fan is always working
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<kittenmittens> i dont know
<nomodeset> mojtaba: shotdown your machine
<mojtaba> register | nomodeset
<kittenmittens> just another illogical bug with ubuntu, im installing windows on my pc now, i just need an iso of my drivers disk
<mojtaba> !register | nomodeset
<ubottu> nomodeset: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kittenmittens> i tryed ubunut ofor over a week, tryed to get it install that is, without messing up and and killing itself
<jolaren> trying to find information on however it's dangerous to name a user backup. If perhaps the system already uses this name?
<h00k> kittenmittens: I've used Brasero, click "Disc Copy," enter a filename you want it to save to, and it will create an ISO of the disc
<nomodeset> ubottu: Why?
<ubottu> nomodeset: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kittenmittens> ubottu care to dance?
<ubottu> kittenmittens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kittenmittens> ubottu: care to dance?
<ubottu> kittenmittens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> Please do not abuse the bot
<kittenmittens> im not
<llutz> jolaren: at least debian has a user/group named backup
<gskellig> The brightness keys do not change the brightness on my laptop with ubuntu 12.10. Fresh install
<gskellig> the OSD comes up and goes up and down but the brightness does not change
<kittenmittens> ubottu: i hate you i hate you i hate you!
<ubottu> kittenmittens: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomodeset> gskellig: drivers
<h00k> ubottu: tell kittenmittens about msgthebot
<ubottu> kittenmittens, please see my private message
<gskellig> nomodeset I haven't been able to find any for it.. Google search at least comes up with nothing
<nomodeset> gskellig: you hace to install "Additional Drivers" pack
<gskellig> oh alright
<gskellig> one sec
<llutz> jolaren: getent group backup ; getent passwd backup               to check
<jolaren> llutz: hmm.. but when i wrote adduser backup it didn't prompt for errors.. but i had to run passwd after adduser
<nomodeset> gskellig: Yeah, i found a forum wich sais that it is no longer in gnome 3
<jolaren> llutz: backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/bin/sh
<gskellig> where can I get to the additional drivers?
<nomodeset> gskellig: Software center
<gskellig> not used to unity
<jolaren> llutz: so the group existz in ubuntu,,
<przemek> hello do you know
<przemek> drac dell default login
<przemek> and passworD?
<jolaren> llutz: if i added a password to that user on the server.. would it cause thinks that controls the backup to fail?
<llutz> jolaren: thats a user you pasted
<Mind_> I need open the Download path from livecd and i do not have permission. How can I open it?
<jolaren> llutz: oh, so ubuntu has a user named backup
<nomodeset> gskellig: Search "Additional drivers" at the software center
<llutz> jolaren: the command above should have given you 2 lines output, 1st is a group, 2nd the user
<ironhalik> my TP x220 running ubuntu is drawing ~20W of power for some reason
<ironhalik> at idle/low load
<gskellig> doesnt show up nomodeset
<jolaren> llutz: both equals "backup:x:34:34:backup:/var/backups:/bin/sh
<nomodeset> run in a terminal "sudo aptitude update"
<gskellig> but "ubuntu-drivers-common" is already installed (and updated)
<nomodeset> or "sudo apt-get-update"
<jolaren> llutz: im afraid that i might have broken some services by setting a password to "backup" user
<llutz> jolaren: thats odd, a group shouldn't have a homedir/shell set
<nomodeset> gskellig: it does not matter
<jolaren> llutz: do you think that's a possability? ^
<llutz> jolaren: i'm not sure, but i wonder why you havent got any error/warning when creating the (existing) user
<gskellig> still nothing
<nomodeset> llutz: it is really extrange
<gskellig> ah got it
<nomodeset> gskellig: what happend?
<gskellig> apt-get was installed not aptitude
<gskellig> installed aptitude and updated and it showed up in software center
<llutz> !aptitude | gskellig
<ubottu> gskellig: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<nomodeset> gskellig: "Addi.. Drivers"?
<gskellig> yeah I know what aptitude is -_- lol thanks llutz
<nomodeset> ubottu: Are you a bot?
<ubottu> nomodeset: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Narel> Hi
<gskellig> its installing now, thanks guys
<Mind_> I need open the Download path from livecd and i do not have permission. How can I open it?
<Narel> I've some problems to build gnash with vaapi support
<nomodeset> llutz: you have to pay me!
<nomodeset> gskellig: you have to pay me!
<llutz> gskellig: if you would have read ubottus msg, you would have seen that its not an explanation of aptitude, its a warning you should be aware of
<Narel> I have all dependencies I think, configure is correct but there is an error in make
<nomodeset> gskellig: X)
<llutz> jolaren: i don't think it breaks things, you just have to be aware of the fact, that the user "backup" is able to login now
<nomodeset> ubottu: oh my god
<ubottu> nomodeset: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Narel> Hihttp://pastebin.com/Rnwp3j8A
<MonkeyDust> nomodeset  stop being funny
<llutz> MonkeyDust: where do you see the troll being funny?
<Narel> http://pastebin.com/Rnwp3j8A sorry
<nomodeset> MonkeyDust: Is OSS not a joke?
<Mind_> MonkeyDust: I need open the Download path from livecd and I do not have permission. How can I open it?
<nomodeset> llutz: pfff
<Narel> Anybody has a solution
<Narel> ?
<washuu_de> ubottu: tell washuu_de about msgthebot
<ubottu> washuu_de, please see my private message
<h00k> Narel: I would talk to the maintainers of gnash and check their documentation
<nomodeset> Mind_: You can't!
<Narel> yes h00k beacause I want to obtain hardware accel with gnash, I think it's solving hardware accel in all GPUs
<Narel> for all GPUs
<xubuntu06> hi
<xubuntu06> I have an atheros wireless chip which will not un
<nomodeset> Mind_: You have to use a live cd
<xubuntu06> The Atheros chipset will not run
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590886/
<fishcooker> i cant change my resolution screen
<nomodeset> xubuntu06: is ther any linux driver for it?
<fishcooker> is there any solution
<xubuntu06> @nomodeset do you want me to post the output of lspci
<hplc> nomodeset, isnt there kldload ath?
<nomodeset> xubuntu06: you don't have to
<nomodeset> fishcooker: there is no enough information
<xubuntu06> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter
<fishcooker> what kind of information nomodeset
<nomodeset> fishcooker: the problem is ambiguos
<xubuntu06> @nomodeset the chip is Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter
<fishcooker> i can't change resolution for my box
<fishcooker> so i tell you all that my chip is nvidia
<fishcooker> because after i can't  change the resolution
<fishcooker> it directs to nvdia x server setting
<nomodeset> fishcooker: have you installed the propietary driver?
<fishcooker> i've installed from apt
<nomodeset> fishcooker: You have to run nvidia config
<nomodeset> xubuntu06: Install "Additional drivers" from software center
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590907/
<phoenixsampras> ive been using Fedora, since now than im using Ubuntu, and ive noticed UNITY is SLOW as hell, even i installed nvidia drivers..... still slow... what can i do to improve performance?
<fishcooker> there is no nvidia-config nomodeset
<mojtaba> I have just recently installed ubuntu on my laptop (Studio Dell 1555), but the fan is always working
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do?
<nomodeset> nvidia-settings as root
<nomodeset> mojtaba: recently
<mojtaba> nomodeset: ??
<xubuntu06> @nomodeset why in ubuntu 12.04 the wireless works and in xubuntu it's being  a pain
<nomodeset> mojtaba: Do you have installed any additional pack?
<_helios_> xubuntu06: did you switch from 32bit to 64bit?
<mojtaba> nomodeset: no
<nomodeset> mojtaba: Well it is really estrange?
<mojtaba> nomodeset: The fan is always working.
<mojtaba> I do not know why!
<MarkShuttleworth> I HAVE RETURNED
<Wulf> Hello!
<Wulf> how can I automatically install usb printers?
<MarkShuttleworth> try looking at some amazon ads
<Wulf> so the user only needs to plug it in and click "print"
<MarkShuttleworth> im mark shuttleworth, i know how to do this
<mojtaba> I am using ubuntu 12.10 64x.
<fishcooker> nomodeset: there are 3 resolution option
<nomodeset> mojtaba: it is normal, but run "gnome-system-monitor" and check your cpu's load
<MarkShuttleworth> Wulf: moar amazon ads is a good place to start
<mojtaba> nomodeset: Thank you
<fishcooker> auto; 640x; 320x
<fishcooker> no 1024x*
<nomodeset> fishcooker: it sucks
<Wulf> MarkShuttleworth: but Pinky, how will this solve my problem?
<fishcooker> LoL
<mojtaba> nomodeset: even when not under load, the fan is working with full spead.
<_helios_> lol
<MarkShuttleworth> amazon ads are what ubuntu is all about now
<fishcooker> but thankyou nomodeset
<fishcooker> you are the best
<xangua> !ops | MarkShuttleworth
<ubottu> MarkShuttleworth: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<nomodeset> mojtaba: I think that you don't have to worry about that, check the temperature of your laptop
<MarkShuttleworth> halp
<nomodeset> fishcooker: I'm not
<fishcooker> yes, you have tried to solve our problem here
<fishcooker> :-)
<fishcooker> keep up the good job
<nomodeset> fishcooker: Try with "sudo nvidia-settings"
<mojtaba> nomodeset: It uses battery very much and also the fan is over loaded comparing windows, unfortunately.
<fishcooker> yes i have
<andai> jhutchins_wk: OK finally got a live CD working, doing a check on the partition
<fishcooker> that's why i told you the option of resolution beber
<fishcooker> *before
<nomodeset> mojtaba: Well, it passed to me when I have not installed propietary drivers, but the cpu load was full
<mojtaba> nomodeset: I have installed propietary drivers
<nomodeset> mojtaba: estranger
<mojtaba> !
<Akuma> hello, where can I find open vpn client logs?
<nomodeset> fishcooker: go to nvidia website and download linux drivers
<fishcooker> ok thanks for the follow up .. yes i will
<Ben64> don't use the drivers from the website, there are perfectly good ones in the standard ubuntu repository
<Woozie> hello, i have the problem with nvidia proprietary drivers on 3.x kernel, i wrote everything on the nvidia forums, can I post a link?
<nomodeset> Ben64: there is an option
<nomodeset> Woozie: no
<nomodeset> :-)
<fishcooker> btw nomodeset how about the
<nomodeset> fishcooker: what?
<fishcooker> the old package
<fishcooker> from apt-get install
<fishcooker> should i remvoe it first
<nomodeset> fishcooker: nvidia installer will do
 * mojtaba help please
<Woozie> the problem is that everything works fine, but on 2.6 kernel - on 3.x i have an error "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error)", in kern.log nvidia spits out the "nvrm: failed to copy vbios to system memory" errors. Every single Google result with this error is connected to Bumblebee, but i don't have Optimus on my laptop.
<Woozie> My hardware is: Lenovo IdeaPad Y550 with GeForce GT240M
<fishcooker> which version n model installer for mine
<fishcooker> ?
<fishcooker> it's built up gpu on the board
<nomodeset> fishcooker: ah
<Woozie> i can send xorg logs, kern.log and xorg.conf (unfortunately from Fedora, but i installed Ubuntu firstly and the problem was the same) right now
<Ubuntu> Can anybody help me?
<fishcooker> GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<fishcooker> on my lshw
<nomodeset> fishcooker: it is
<Woozie> i am fighting with this for three months, wrote on askubuntu, nvidia and mint forums and nothing
<nomodeset> Woozie: it is hard
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: What have you been fighting with?
<nomodeset> Woozie: give us the forums links
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica: with my problem, i wrote about this just after You connected
<Woozie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197040/nvidia-proprietary-driver-logging-me-to-console-instead-of-gui
<Woozie> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/528489/geforce-mobile-gpus/linux-gt240m-versus-3-x-kernel-fight-failed-to-copy-vbios-to-system-memory-/
<Woozie> and wait a sec, i'll just find that mint forums post
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: OK, this is such a common issue. What have you done already?
<Guest80282> Why the fan is working full loaded?
<Guest80282> New installed, ubuntu 12.10 64x
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest80282, could you rephrase that? That was a little hard to understand.
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica: have done the nouveau blacklisting/removal, installing different nvidia drivers (from the ubuntu repo, from that edgers repo and from nvidia site)
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica: i was experimenting with ACPI and IOMMU kernel flags
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Have you been able to activate them via jocket?
<Guest80282> SonikkuAmerica: I have installed newly the ubuntu 12.10 64x and when nothing is running the fan is always running fully loaded.
<SonikkuAmerica> *jockey?
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica: I don't know what do you mean
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest80282, so your computer's fan is going overtime while nothing is running.
<Guest80282> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<nomodeset> Guest80282: the same problem of mojtaba
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest80282, sounds like a hardware issue. Tell me a little about the machine you're trying to run it on.
<Guest80282> SonikkuAmerica: Dell Studio 1555
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie, After installing a third-party driver (repo or otherwise), you needto activate it via "Additional Drivers" or type [ sudo jockey ] in a terminal.
<nomodeset> Guest80282: You're mojtaba
<SonikkuAmerica> *need to
<nomodeset> jockey-kde
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica: Hmm, i didn't tried that. Wait a second, i'll log in on IRC from phone and reboot into 3.x.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or jockey-gtk or just jockey
<nomodeset> Woozie: Wow
<folorn> I'm having a problem if anyone has time to help me with it: i need to repair my packages but forgot how any help would be great.. :)
<nomodeset> folorn: type "man apt-get" and read it
<folorn> thanks nomodeset
<cookiesandjuice> Hi, is anyone there?
<nkzz978> yep
<cookiesandjuice> lol hey
<taz1232> yea im still here
<SQLWorld> Waaasssup
<cookiesandjuice> uh, i'm an ubuntu newbie, and i'm having issues trying to use my wifi
<cookiesandjuice> do you guys think you could help me?
<Woozie> At last, logged in.
<cookiesandjuice> Uh, hello?
<taz1232> just say whats the problem
<SQLWorld> What version of Unbuntu are you using? Cookies
<mrsudoer> Welp, it was a lot easier installing ubuntu than installing fedora...
<zooz> is there a way to prevent a service from starting after package installation?
<cookiesandjuice> I can't connect to wifi - I've tried to enable the proprietary driver for my wireless card, but nothing happens
<nomodeset> Press the wireless button
<nomodeset> Help me please: "su: Authentication failure"
<L3top> cookiesandjuice: lspci -nn | grep -Ei '(wlan|wireless|802)'
<SQLWorld> does anybody talk on this thing? im new to this.
<cookiesandjuice> lol, yeah, i'm new too. they're here.
<Ramtron> Hi
<SQLWorld> :CookiesandJuice: what version of unbuntu are you using??
<SonikkuAmerica> nomodeset: Why are you using su?
<Ramtron> My harddrive died recently... So I used my old one, but couldn't install windows 7 because it had no drivers. Luckily I had a Ubuntu 12.04 disc laying around. Does anyone know how to get all my drivers back? Preferably on Windows 7........
<nomodeset> SonikkuAmerica: I want to change to my root status
<nomodeset> Ramtron: You can call to microsoft
<Ramtron> Why would I do that?
<L3top> Ramtron: typically one would go to the websites of the hardware and download the drivers for the specific models.
<SonikkuAmerica> nomodeset: use [ sudo -i ]
<Ramtron> I can't, I can't install Windows 7 at all without drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> nomodeset: Then you can mess with your machine as much as you want
<Ramtron> I can use Ubuntu of course, but I'd prefer not to since I can't use Skype for school on here
<Ben64> !skype | Ramtron
<ubottu> Ramtron: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<L3top> Ramtron: the point is... this is not an ubuntu question... it is a windows question. Getting your windows OS going is not within the scope of this channel
<nomodeset> SonikkuAmerica: Yeah, or [sudo -s] but why su doesnot run
<Ben64> !root | nomodeset
<ubottu> nomodeset: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ramtron> I know :( but I need help I know you guys have the ability to do that
<Ben64> Ramtron: try ##windows
<Ramtron> And I know I can USE Skype, but my webcam was built in my laptop updise down so it's annoying
<rypervenche> LOL
<rypervenche> nomodeset: You CAN set a root password if you really want, but by default there is none.
<jhutchins_wk> Ramtron: I haven't had a Windows machine since 2003 or 2004.
<L3top> Ramtron: I am afraid you need another channel. Let's pretend you made widgets. Your widget competition is largely incompetent, but largely popular. Does it become your burden to support your competition's widgets?
<nomodeset> rypervenche: There s more protection without password: a pradox!
<jhutchins_wk> Ramtron: You can probably get the drivers, and possibly a restore disk, from your hardware manufacturer.
<nomodeset> rypervenche: How can i do it?
<Ramtron> I have a restore disc but there's no drivers on it
<Ramtron> apparently
<Ben64> nomodeset: it is not recommended, you should just use sudo
<L3top> Ramtron: That does not affect the position here. /join ##windows
<SonikkuAmerica> nomodeset: The [ su ] command doesn't work unless you set a password for the user "root."
<zoom> good evening
<nomodeset> Ben64: yeah, yeah! but how can i do it?
<Ben64> nomodeset: by using sudo
<Woozie> nomodeset: sudo passwd root
<Ramtron> Can you please just help, instead? It's very important, no one's answering there
<rypervenche> nomodeset: You can do "sudo -i" to get the same thing done. Otherwise, you can change it by doing "sudo passwd root"
<Ben64> Ramtron: no
<L3top> Ramtron: that is kind of the point.
<L3top> Would they field your linux questions?
<Ramtron> People are doing illegal shit all over the world, and you kids are afraid to break rules in a damn IRC chat
<Ramtron> grow up
<Ramtron> No one cares. You're not getting paid
<nomodeset> SonikkuAmerica: Ben64: rypervenche: Thanks a lot guys
<Ben64> you come into an ubuntu chat for windows support, how about you grow up
<SonikkuAmerica> !civil
<L3top> Ramtron: nor are they in ##windows...
<nomodeset> Ramtron: thanks for your advice
<Ramtron> Well, grow up regardless. See ya
<zoom> hmm... makes me want to walk into an apple store to get an android app installed ;-)
<rypervenche> L3top: Sounds like you need a better operating system
<L3top> Ramtron: I have so many heartbeats in my chest. I will not field your paid product support for free.
<rypervenche> errr
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rypervenche> wrong person ;;
<nomodeset> rypervenche: how can i call to ubottu
<nomodeset> ?
<rypervenche> nomodeset: /query ubottu
<nomodeset> rypervenche: thanks
<zoom> anyone up for some powermanagement / "it wont standby/sleep/hibertnate at all" issues?
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, it'll take some time, need to install Ubuntu
<Ben64> zoom: usually the answer to that is "don't sleep/standby/hibernate"
<tigran> If someone is running unity, can you confirm something for, please. Using keyboard shortcuts to lower volume, lower your volume all the way until the bar doesn't show anymore. Then press lower volume one more time, does the bar show full now?
<tigran> Also, which package handles that so I can take a look at the source
<zoom> its a laptop on xubuntu quantal
<zoom> and before you send me to #xubuntu, a ubuntu lts live disk behaved the same
<noobe> I run Windows and Linux in vmware player. Something happen and i cant "paste" from one machine to another. I can paste from windows to my host OS.
<noobe> How to fix that ?
<Sara> needed to reinstall my win 7 used boot repair to boot into windows again. it erased grub2 now don't know how to recover ubuntu. please don't give me boot repair link need more help
<nomodeset> tigran: Using keyboard shortcuts to lower volume, lower your volume all the way until the bar doesn't show anymore. not the other
<nomodeset> Sara: google it please
<nomodeset> Sara: that is a well known issue
<tigran> nomodeset: I'm not sure what you're saying
<Sara> I did it gives boot repair link
<Celso> People, When i open software center, isn't suposed to use de icon that already is on the bar and not opening another? or when open, it uses another icon?
<Ben64> !google | nomodeset
<ubottu> nomodeset: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sara> I fail to follow the procedure in boot repair link it says the partition does not exist
<Ben64> Sara: we've been over this many many times. use boot repair and give the pastebin link at the end
<zoom> hmm... i think ive come to the wrong neighbourhood... random people, random questions flying about
<nomodeset> Ben64: ubottu: oki
<Sara> http://pastebin.com/8ttDbTV6
<Sara> paste bin link after using boot repair
<Sara> it loged in windows again like i have done nothing
<Ben64> Sara: the problem appears to be that you do not have ubuntu installed
<nomodeset> Sara: You have to run a live cd
<Sara> Im in live cd . i used live usb to use boot repair
<cookiesandjuice> I've enabled my Broadcom BCM4311 driver, but nothing happens - Ubuntu doesn't scan for a wireless connection. Any suggestions?
<fabio123> i know there is a way to boot into ubuntu from vhd virtual hdd
<jhutchins_wk> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nomodeset> Sara:
<nomodeset> Sara: http://pastebin.com/8ttDbTV6
<Sara> I had ubuntu running for long time  ben
<Ben64> Sara: windows must have erased it
<fabio123> but it isnt free vboot
<nomodeset> Ben64: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<nomodeset> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<nomodeset> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<nomodeset> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<nomodeset> sudo chroot /mnt
<nomodeset> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<nomodeset> update-grub2
<FloodBot1> nomodeset: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sara> It happens again and again why
<Sara> i cannot erase all my files in ubuntu everytime i install windows
<Ben64> Sara: when you repaired windows or whatever you did, it erased the partition(s) for ubuntu
<Ben64> Sara: how many times do you need to install windows?
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Note that you need to install grub to the device such as /dev/sda, not a partition like /dev/sda1
<fabio123> http://www.vmlite.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=148
<Sara> then tell me how to do it for next time cause its 5th time im asking same question in this forume
<nomodeset> Sara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1591059/
<Ben64> Sara: do what
<nomodeset> Sara: please be polite
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: The recommended method is to install windows first, then install Ubuntu.  This will allow Ubuntu's grub to manage booting to either windows or ubuntu.
<tigran> nomodeset: were you asking me what I meant by that?
<nomodeset> tigran: no, i do it and i have seen the same,
<tigran> ok, seems like a bug huh
<nomodeset> tigran: wait but no the other:
<Sara> Im polite why? did i say sth?
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: We
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: We're not entirely clear on what you actually did.  What did you do that made ubuntu stop working?
<tigran> nomodeset: whenever you lower the volume when volume is 0, the bar stays empty for you?
<nomodeset> tigran: you got it
<tigran> which version of ubuntu are you using
<nomodeset> 12.10
<tigran> hmm, I'm on mint 14 which is ubuntu 12.10
<Sara> during installation of windows it asks to restart to contiue . after the first restart it fails to come back to installation process.
<Ben64> !mint | tigran
<ubottu> tigran: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<L3top> !mint | tigran
<L3top> !mint > tigran
<ubottu> tigran, please see my private message
<tigran> anyone else want to redirect me to that? :)
<nomodeset> L3top: Ben64: it is not about mit
<Sara> I loged in usb live and installed boot repair recommended setting
<L3top> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Netbus> Sara: what error messages?
<Sara> and thats it nothing else
<Sara> grub rescue>
<Ben64> Sara: windows works now, right?
<nomodeset> Ben64: L3top: it is not about mid at all
<L3top> doesn't matter what one thinks it is about. Mint is unsupported here.
<Sara> yeap
<Sara> not ubuntu
<Ben64> Sara: then install ubuntu, and everything will work
<tigran> I lied, im on ubuntu 12.10
<nomodeset> L3top: it is not about mint, is about a bug in ubuntu 1210
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: We're having to guess what you did, that's not very helpful/
<Sara> and my ubuntu files is gone after installing it again
<supster> Does anyone see any issues with this Upstart job? Are there any improvements to make? https://gist.github.com/4678285
<Sara> I said all i did Idid nothign more
<L3top> Could very well be. File a bug. However I am not wasting my time supporting an unsupported OS
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Unless you have a seperate partition that's going to happen every time.
<Sara> I have a seperate partition
<Sara> ext 4
<Ben64> Sara: just install ubuntu
<Ben64> you currently do not have an ext4 partition
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Is the partition still there?
<tigran> do you know which package manages the displaying of the volume level when changing it via keyboard?
<Ben64> tigran: we cannot support mint here, sorry
<Sara> ben I have done that last ime it erases my files in ubuntu i should begin from scrach
<L3top> Sara, if you install windows AFTER *buntu on its own partition... you will have to update grub
<tigran> Ben64: that's awesome, im not asking a question about mint
<Sara> I can see the partions in windows
<Ben64> Sara: installing ubuntu doesn't erase files in ubuntu
<Kurukuru> for some reason, I can't access PPA for super-boot-manager
<k1l> tigran: last time. when using mint please use the mint support since they handle things differently
<Sara> how l3top
<Ben64> Sara: especially when you don't have ubuntu installed
<Celso> curently, i think windows dont see ext4 partitions
<Kurukuru> 'pleasecheck your internet connection'
<L3top> Sara... windows cannot recognize a linux partition... how specifically do you "see" it
<Kurukuru> internet is working fine
<Sara> well then I install it differently . cause it did
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: As long as you don't install Windows to the same partition as Ubuntu it won't erase your files, but it will overwrite grub.
<Sara> right click on computer and manage
<notonmint> In Ubuntu 12.10, which package manages the displaying of the volume level when changing it via keyboard, if anyone happens to know.
<Celso> i doubt
<L3top> Sara: Windows does not understand linux... linux understands windows. If you want to install both... install windows first, then linux.
<Ben64> notonmint: stop playing games, we can't help you
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: It sounds like when you installed Windows you formated the ext4 partition.
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: That means it's not ext4 any more.
<L3top> Sara: going the other direction requires doing things which are time consuming.
<Sara> when you have them both installed and you want to reinstall windows. how are you going to manage that L3top
<Ben64> lolseriously: don't make me drive to pomona
<Sara> ext4 still there
<lolseriously> damn you scary
<Sara> windows cannot format in ext 4
<lolseriously> but seriously, no need to kick me..
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Ok, if it's still there then you can boot to a rescue disk and restore grub.
<lolseriously> I'm not asking about mint here
<Celso> Sara, in wich OS you are?
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, are you alive?
<L3top> you reinstall windows on the recognized partition, then boot to a live disk... then chroot the install after binding a lot, then updating grub...
<L3top> Sara: ^
<Sara> ubuntu 12.04 -windows 7 dual boot
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Of course I'm alive. Et tu, Brute? ::dies::
<nomodeset> L3top: Windows does not understand linux -> Windows does not want linux
<Drumroll> windows doesn't understand windows
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Anyway, you're stuck in a console, right?
<Celso> Sara, curently, you are using the ubuntu? Now?
<L3top> Regardless of cause... their bootloader is not created to accept linux... so you must boot to windows via a linux boot loader
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: You appear to be in Calgary.  What is your native language?
<Sara> from live usb celso
<Woozie> Alright, just installed nvidia-current and rebooting
<Sara> vancouver Persian why?
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: We're having a little trouble understanding you, but we'll try harder.
<L3top> Sarah... don't answer personal questions. One moment...
<gmulak_> Hello  I am sure it is an oft asked question - but - I don't know the answer and could use some help.  What Ubuntu distro will work best on an Atom Dual core processor with 1GB memory?
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, yep, logged to console
<jhutchins_wk> L3top: I was hoping we might find a native language channel, but not for Persian.
<Celso> Sara, in ubuntu, open the computer folder and what do you see?
<Sara> ok L3top you right
<SonikkuAmerica> gmulak_: Just about anything, I'll bet. What's the speed of your Atom?
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Is there a reason you can't install grub from the console as has been suggested above?
<histo> gmulak_: I'd run something like lubuntu or xubuntu
<Ramtron> I give up. I have no drivers, how do I get them back on 12.04?
<histo> gmulak_: lubuntu being the lightest
<gmulak_> sonikkuamerica - I am not sure.  I knew you were going to ask...  :-(
<jhutchins_wk> gmulak_: No reason not to run ubuntu on that.
<gmulak_> histo - the latest distro?  Which is?
<L3top> I wasn't attempting to evaluate your reasons jhutchins_wk... just suggesting personal information is not ever necessary... I understand the language question... and a valid one... just... I dunno sayin.
<Kurukuru> for some reason, I can't access PPA for super-boot-manager - anyone know why?
<histo> gmulak_: All of the variations aare current.  What sort of GPU do you have in that box?
<jhutchins_wk> Ramtron: Drivers for what?
<gmulak_> histo - I have not heard of lubuntu   --  I am going to take it to SCALE
<Celso> By the way, when i open software center, isn't suposed to use de icon that already is on the bar and not opening another? or when open, it uses another icon?
<Ramtron> Literally everything
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Type [ sudo jockey ] in the console and tell me what happens.
<nomodeset> jhutchins_wk: windows
<histo> gmulak_: What type of video card is it?
<k1l> Kurukuru: the ppa is down? they have no packages for your release?
<Sara> 640 GB hard disk acer- 640 harddisk system reserved- file system. celso
<gmulak_> histo - the GPU is not very powerful.  Not a lot of graphic power
<histo> gmulak_: take it to SCALE?
<histo> gmulak_: What kind is it? Do you know?
<Kurukuru> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ingalex/super-boot-manager
<Sara> files system is supposed to contain all my files but it does not
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, sudo jockey-gtk spitted the runtime error
<Kurukuru> gives me an internet connection message
<k1l> Kurukuru: pastebin the messages please
<gmulak_> histo - It's on a mini itx board I want to say a D2500?  Does that sound right?
<Ben64> Sara: you currently do not have ubuntu installed on your computer, if you would like to dual boot, you need to install ubuntu
<Celso> sara, isn't seperated in more partitions?
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Right. [ sudo jockey ] alone should give you a text-based version of the program.
<histo> gmulak_: Doesn't really sound right.  Is it intel based or nvidia?
<gmulak_> histo - Intel based
<histo> gmulak_: Like i've seen atom boards with nvidia ion chips
<xius> so I'm trying to install 12.04 onto a partition on my mac. when I ran the installer, it encounter an error when installing grub. I decided to restart my computer holding alt to boot back into os x to research the problem, except rEFIt didn't load.
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica: no such co
<Sara> what do you mean seperated? ubuntu and windows are in diferent partitions
<gmulak_> histo - no, I do know that much, it is intel based
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: OK, try [ sudo startx ]
<histo> gmulak_: Let's put it this way it will run ubuntu.   Your issue is going to be ram consumption.  You could try to mitigate the issue by using a 32bit version
<Sara> 300gb win 300gb ubuntu
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, no such command
<histo> gmulak_: Or go with a lighter variant of ubuntu like xubuntu or lubuntu
<Brewster> Ok so a while ago I attemted to update my nvidia drivers not knowing my graphics card was supported. The update succeeded but I was left with a terminal log in screen. I wiped everything and reinstalled ubuntu but now I can't keep anything on for more than 10 minutes or my graphics card sizzles and I lose the display. If I turn everything off and wait a bit everything works fine for
<Brewster> another 10 minutes. Does anyone have a clue as to how I might fix this?
<gmulak_> histo - OK.  I don't think I can add ram.  I know xubuntu - what is lubuntu?
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, NVIDIA input/output error
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a ? of my own: Is it possible to change the behavior of Ctrl+Alt+Delete in the GUI?
<Woozie> same as always
<Celso> Sara, now enter on that 300 gb ubuntu partition and tell me what is inside.
<histo> gmulak_: lubuntu is lxde based
<Brewster> on top of that I would like to ask: Does nvidia have problems with ubuntu or does ubuntu have problems with nvidia?
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Hmmm...
<gmulak_> OK - cool  Thank you very much!
<daftykins> Brewster: so since you reinstalled, what driver are you using?
<nomodeset> where can i enable transparencies ?
<Brewster> oh wasn't*
<Celso> Sara, but i would advise you to grab a live cd or usb and to reinstall the ubuntu again
<Brewster> daftykins: well I switched back to the drivers that I previously had nvidia-current-updates
<daftykins> Brewster: do you know your card?
<Sara> cannot mount it celso it does not find ubuntu partions anymore
<Ben64> Brewster: do you have dual gpu? like intel and nvidia
<Kurukuru> k1l, http://pastebin.ca/2309094
<histo> gmulak_: just make sure you use 32bit version with that little ram.  Also what is SCALE?
<Celso> it only says 600gb?
<Brewster> daftykins: geforce 7950... I didn't get the memo that they stopped making linux drivers for geforce 7
<xius> so I'm trying to install 12.04 onto a partition on my mac. when I ran the installer, it encounter an error when installing grub. I decided to restart my computer holding alt to boot back into os x to research the problem, except rEFIt didn't load.
<Brewster> and that is the only graphics card on the computer
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, any ideas?
<k1l> Kurukuru: check the url that is mentioned in that errormsg
<k1l> Kurukuru: the ppa seems gone
<Ben64> Brewster: you need to use a 304.xx driver for that
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Is there a reason you can't install grub from the console as has been suggested above?
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: I've never used the NVIDIA drivers; I've been confident with Nouveau.
<Kurukuru> k1l: So what are my options?
<Brewster> I know
<Ben64> jhutchins_wk: there is no ubuntu installed on the computer
<Sara> where is it suggested?
<daftykins> brb
<Brewster> I was using the 304.xx driver before all this nonsense happened
<L3top> Sara: load an ubuntu live disk... once loaded, please pastebin the output of mount
<Ben64> jhutchins_wk, Sara: installing grub won't help without installing ubuntu first
<k1l> Kurukuru: make sure you typed that ppa right
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, Nouveau causes an complete PC hangup on my laptop.
<Ben64> Sara: ~~~Install Ubuntu~~~
<Celso> Ben64 is right. he already realized that much more sooner than me. lol
<L3top> Sara: better yet fdisk -l
<Sara> tell me how to recover files after installing ubuntu?
<Ben64> Sara: \\\Install Ubuntu///
<L3top> recover what files Sara?
<histo> Sara: Wait recover what files?
<Kurukuru> k1l: looks fine to me
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: I would switch my distro to something else then. Maybe Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<histo> !details | Sara
<ubottu> Sara: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sara> files that i had on my ubuntu before reinstalling windows and messing up with ubuntu
<k1l> Kurukuru: remove the // at the beginning
<Ben64> Sara: they're gone
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, this problem is affecting every single 3.x kernel Linux distro.
<histo> Ben64: No their not
<histo> Sara: did you repartition when you installed windows?
<Ben64> histo: they're* and yes they are. there is no ext4 partition remaining
<nomodeset> exit
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Really.
<jhutchins_wk> Ben64: There seems to be disagreement.  She had it installed, then she installed Windows.  Windows won't overwrite Ubuntu unless you try really hard.
<Kurukuru> k1l: whoops yeah, just caught that.. thanks
<L3top> Sara: unless you overwrote the partition... they are NOT gone... you simply cannot boot to Ubuntu to access and use them. You need to boot to an Ubuntu LIVE disk... then type sudo fdisk -l... and I can tell you what is what.
<histo> Ben64: So the files are still there
<Sara> I repartioned when i installed ubuntu in dual boot with win 7
<Garr255> anyone selling btc for bank deposit right now?
<nomodeset> quit
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, i am currently using MEPIS 11 on 2.6 kernel, but I really need 3.x D;
<Sara> ubuntu was on sda 4
<Ben64> jhutchins_wk: there was a pastebin with fdisk -l and a bunch of other good stuff, ubuntu is most definitely not installed
<Sara> its gone anyway im going to reinstall it again
<histo> Sara: STOP
<L3top> Sara... becuase WINDOWS does not see it... does not mean it is gone
<Celso> people, but how the heck she on ubuntu live usb cant access the 300 gb? it says cant mout
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: Are you using Ubuntu Server?
<L3top> PLEASE BOOT TO UBUNTU LIVE DISK
<histo> Sara: You can still recover your files using photorec
<Ben64> oh my god you guys
<jhutchins_wk> L3top: She's reportedly on some rescue USB.
<Sara> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Ben64> there is no ext4 partition
<histo> Ben64: Will you please stop giving bad advice. You can use data recovery tools to save her files.
<Sara> nothing happend L3top
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, no, currenty using 12.04 LTS desktop
<L3top> Sara: sudo fdisk -l
<histo> Ben64: Doens't matter if the partition is there or not
<L3top> fdisk does not work without root priv
<Ben64> histo: ok fine, you do it then
<Sara> http://pastebin.com/2qvyLpFU
<SonikkuAmerica> Woozie: So going to Ubuntu 12.10 causes your NVIDIA card to go bonkers.
<Guest1093> @seek alastair reynolds
<histo> Sara: Please listen to me. Boot a ubuntu live cd imediately.  Install the testdisk package.  Use photorec to scan the drive and recover your files.     If they are that necessary. If you can deal with losing them then it's not worh the time.
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, no, i wanted to say that I was trying to use 12.04. Only distros that fully works are these with 2.6 kernel
<L3top> Sara, it appears as though you have chunked your linux install.
<L3top> histo: if it was an ext4 partition... I find your advice unusable...
<jhutchins_wk> histo: Does it occur to you to wonder how the files got erased?
<histo> L3top: IT IS NOT
<histo> you people really need to understand data recovery tools.
<Sara> why i do that eveytime install windows. I did exactly what was written on boot repair page
<jhutchins_wk> L3top: It does not appear that she has a valid ubuntu partition.
<L3top> Sara: it has to do with the options you select for the windows install
<L3top> Correct jhutchins_wk
<jhutchins_wk> L3top: Check the pastebin.
<Sara> all recommended option ididnot change anything
<L3top> histo... I am familiar. actual recovery on ext3+ is... a time vampire... and never works. In my experience.
<histo> Sara: if you told windows to use the entire disk this would have happened. Also windows overwrote the mbr.
<histo> L3top: if you scna a drive sector by sector for headers of a file it doesn't really matter.  You're not understanding.
<jhutchins_wk> histo: Note that there are two NTFS partitions.  That's not standard.
<Celso> Sara, with 2 partitions, one for windows (ntfs) and other for ubuntu (ext4), when reinstalling windows, you only need to choose ntfs partition. never touch on the ext4 partition.
<histo> jhutchins_wk: windows 7 uses a boot partition
<Sara> windows does not ask about partition its preload
<L3top> histo: the partition is gone. recovering an ext4 after a windows partition... is a thing of legend.
<histo> L3top: No it's not.
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Are you using a Windows install disk or are you using a system restore disk from the manufacturer?
<L3top> histo: source.
<jhutchins_wk> histo: MSCE here, I agree with L3top
<histo> L3top: I should clarify. You are talking about recovering the partition.  That will be an issue. But carving files out is not.
<daftykins> MCSE too? :)
<Brewster> so...
<histo> L3top: since she asked how do i recover my files. I was explaining how.
<Sara> no disk . its preload on my computer I boot into windows installation using alt+F#
<Brewster> any words of advice?
<jhutchins_wk> daftykins: And dyslexic to boot!
<jhutchins_wk> Bingo.
<daftykins> jhutchins_wk: :)
<L3top> histo, the files were wiped by a windows install... the partition is no longer there... this is not a recovery issue anymore imo.
<Sara> and yes its from manufacturer
<histo> Sara: Yeah that will blow out any partitions you previously created. They usually work by disk image
<Celso> problem is detected XD
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: That restore process is what's killing ubuntu - it's putting the disk back the way it was when you got it.
<histo> L3top: You are missinformed.  Only some of the files have been replaced.
<Sara> yeah i just need to know how to prevent it for next time
<histo> L3top: mostlike the files for the linux system not /home
<L3top> THE PARTITION TABLE IS...
<L3top> sigh
<L3top> histo: source.
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: You should be able to reinstall Ubuntu, but if you run that restore again it will be gone again.
<histo> L3top: WHO CARES ABOUT THE PARTITION TABLE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH FILES
<Ben64> everyone, relax
<L3top> histo: soruce
<L3top> source*
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: You need some other way to restore Windows if you need to do it and keep Ubuntu.
<Ben64> histo: recovery is a dubious proposition at best
<histo> Ben64: L3top I will bet you both 1k that I can recover files from that drive.
<Celso> Ben64, I have beer, eurodance music, so, more relaxed than this is impossible :P
<jhutchins_wk> histo: The Windows restore wrote over the Ubuntu partition.
<Ben64> even if some files still remain, they're likely to be fragmented and unusable
<daftykins> A lot of you right now are making the person asking the question suffer by enduring your little domestic rant. Go and walk around for a while to calm down and let someone else take over so you're no longer letting your personality get in the way.
<histo> jhutchins_wk: Yeap I know.
<Sara> wll im trying testtdisk for now
<jhutchins_wk> histo: No point in attempting recovery at this point.
<SonikkuAmerica> Here, let me step in.
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: testdisk is not going to help.
<histo> Ben64: L3top jhutchins_wk This is what I do for a living but go ahead and missinform people.
<histo> jhutchins_wk: but photorec will
<SonikkuAmerica> What's the deal here?
<L3top> histo: source. (ps you are not a source)
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Let me explain again:  The restore process os what killed Ubuntu.  Ubuntu isn't there any more.
<Ben64> histo: i'm not misinforming anyone
<histo> L3top: google file carving
<histo> This is not some new technology.
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: You can re-install Ubuntu, but if you restore Windows it will destroy Ubuntu again.
<histo> Windows merely overwrote some of the disk. Most likely the first part where windows was already installed
<Woozie> !google | histo
<ubottu> histo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<L3top> histo: to ask for a source, cannot be adequetely fulfilled by asking me to find your source.
<SonikkuAmerica> What is this talk of destroying Ubuntu?
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: Windows system restore.
<xius> so I'm trying to install 12.04 onto a partition on my mac. when I ran the installer, it encounter an error when installing grub. I decided to restart my computer holding alt to boot back into os x to research the problem, except rEFIt didn't load.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk, that won't destroy Ubuntu.
<histo> I really dont' care belive what you want to believe. If you are too lazy to google data carving I really can't help. I don't have the time or the patience to argue with you all anymore.
<frowni> Can someone help me with slowing the mouse a bit :)
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, in this case at least, it restores the original partitions and reimages them.
<histo> !info scalpel | L3top jhutchins_wk Ben64
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, Sara restored Windows fron recovery partition
<ubottu> L3top jhutchins_wk Ben64: scalpel (source: scalpel): A Frugal, High Performance File Carver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1build1 (quantal), package size 33 kB, installed size 115 kB
<frowni> Mouse settings are at the lowest speed already, but it's still fast.
<SonikkuAmerica> Like a factory image?
<histo> !info testdisk | L3top jhutchins_wk Ben64
<ubottu> L3top jhutchins_wk Ben64: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<histo> Hey also includes photorec in the testdisk package.
<Sara> so how can i install windows without erasing ubuntu partions?
<Ben64> SonikkuAmerica: yes, a factory recovery cd/dvd
<histo> I have to go for a bit.
<histo> brb
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<jhutchins_wk> histo: Please stop.  Unless she had personal data on the system it's much smarter to just reinstall.
<Ben64> Sara: why do you need to install windows so often?
<jhutchins_wk> Ben64: because Windows.
<Sara> I got a virus this time
<Ben64> windows 7 isn't as bad about stuff like that anymore
<gmulak_> histo:  SCALe is Southern California Linux Expo - Here:  http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale11x
<Sara> and my autocad stoped working
<Ben64> Sara: you should use antivirus software in windows :)
<blunted> Is it a bug if a package pushback breaks my hosting companies kernel config? I think there is a bug here but not sure
<Celso> frowni, wireless mouse?
<Sara> I do avast
<gskellig> brightness buttons still not working on my laptop. Anybody have ideas? ubuntu 12.10, asus UL30vt laptop
<daftykins> Sara: do you download illegal stuff on it all the time or something?
<Woozie> Formatting a HDD isn't a way to delete viruses
<gskellig> the OSD goes up and down but the brightness stays the same
<Sara> nope.
<frowni> Celso, nope, wired
<frowni> Celso, wired hp mouse
<Sara> dafty what kind of question is that
<frowni> celso, plain simple one :P
<daftykins> a genuine one
<Celso> gskelling, your graphics card?
<Celso> ok frowni, wait a minute
<daftykins> Sara: i just don't see win7 getting affected that often
<gskellig> GT218M and also intel HD1000
<SonikkuAmerica> Sara: See my message query.
<Celso> ok frowni, see this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/133611/how-do-i-slow-down-my-wireless-mouse?rq=1
<Celso> wich one you are using gskellig?
<L3top> histo... familiar... packages are not sources. I do forensic data recovery. I use helix primarily. I am familiar with carving. You are unable to provide a "how to" sort of source... because there isn't one, once ext4 is overwritten by windows. We are in different animal territory.
<gskellig> celso well, I want to use both. With bumblebee (nvidia optimus for linux)
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Since the windows restore is always going to kill Ubuntu (unless you put ubuntu on a seperate drive), you need an alternative method like a good image backup - easy to do from Ubuntu.
<gskellig> but by default use the intel one
<L3top> It CAN be done... but... you need equipment and time and skill... at this point... this is not sound advice... and I do not accept at face value, you have it.
<Celso> ok. i am not very familiar with the bumblebee stuff but try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/123604/how-do-i-make-screen-dimming-work-in-ubuntu-12-04-beta-2
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: I would recommend using avg instead of avast for anti-virus.  The windows system protection stuff is pretty good too.
<Celso> i curently use vgaswitcheroo.
<Woozie> SonikkuAmerica, thanks for help, got to go and crowl Internet for fixes, bye :]
<blunted> Optimus on Linux, yayayaya thank you sara
<Celso> frowni, did it worked?
<gskellig> is vgaswitcheroo updated recently?
<gskellig> I'm up for anything to be honest
<gskellig> as long as its easy to use
#ubuntu 2013-01-31
<OerHeks> gskellig, maybe you want to checkout the #bumblebee channel too
<Celso> gskellig, stick with bumblebee because with vgaswitcheroo, i can't alternate from intel to ati.
<xius> is there anyone around that can help me install 12.04 onto my mac? I'm experiencing some issues I haven't seen in any tute.
<gskellig> Celso, I'm confused, isn't that the point? That you can switch back and forth
<jhutchins_wk> Sara: Do you understand what happened now?
<pamela> hi can eny one know program "gnome disk utility" ? I have install it but i cant see my hardrives there
<blunted> Xius ask away no idea if help can be given
<Celso> gskellig, well, it is but hybrid graphics on linux is curently problematic. in theory, vgaswitcheroo should work but for now, i didnt found yet a solution.
<xius> when I ran the installer, it encountered an error when installing grub, so I decided to restart my mac holding "alt" so I could boot into OS X again
<xius> except, the only disk it showed availible to load was "Windows" which I had not seen before
<blunted> Gskellig, this doesn't work right windows yet and its nvidia.  I wish you the new of uck
<jhutchins_wk> xius: Try thatl refit may have mistaken it.
<xius> rEFIt didn't even load.
<gskellig> I'm not really interested in the "hybrid" as much as I am just being able to switch between one or another
<gskellig> I don't mind doing it manually, I want my laptop on the integrated graphcis 90% of the time anyway
<Celso> gskellig, for me, to be able to use intell i need to use sleep 6 comand on /rc.local file  but if i dont use that command, i am not able to switch it
<gskellig> ah gotcha
<L3top> gskellig: I assume you are on an ati hybrid?
<roasted> Well that's fun. I have my server running with two mirrored drives via mdadm. To test a fault, I powered it off, unhooked one drive, and booted up. I said y to boot degraded and things worked fine on a single drive. So, I powered back off, plugged in the other hdd, powered up, and now it's booting up degraded each and every single flipping time. Nice.
<gskellig> no L3top nvidia
<daftykins> roasted: sounds epic
<gskellig> Nvidia GT218M
<roasted> it pretty much is
<roasted> never hadt his happen before
<Celso> gskellig : yes, ati 5000 series+ intel hd3000
<L3top> gskellig: you want bumblebee
<blunted> Xius are you doing a dual boot or standard load
<Celso> gskellig : but mst of time i use intel.
<xius> both produce the same result
<L3top> no
<Celso> gskellig : by the way, did the brightness link worked?
<xius> "Missing operating system"
<gmulak_> Is anyone here going to SCaLe 11x?  So Calif Linux Expo at the LAX Hilton?  Here? http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale11x
<L3top> I am
<gskellig> Celso, I'm waiting for a minute because I read that installing a different nvidia driver might work
<L3top> re SCaLe
<gskellig> going to try that first then try your link. It's bookmarked =P
<Celso> oh ok
<Celso> no problem
<gmulak_> L3top:  cool - I will be at the Ubuntu booth
<daftykins> roasted: never used it if i'm honest, but are there any status utils you can try to see if it's even trying? or something to run to 'provoke' it?
<L3top> gskellig: there is only one solution worth seeking with nvidia hybrid... bumblebee
<L3top> gmulak_: I will be there under LinuxMCE
<roasted> daftykins: I have no idea. I ran cat /proc/mdstat and I can see it thinks /dev/sdc is missing. However, blkid shows sdb and sdc are there and active.
<Celso> true L3top
<blunted> Xius what error on installing grub
<gmulak_> L3top:  What is LinuxMCE?
<L3top> !linuxmce
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<xius> just said it couldn't install on the selected drive
<L3top> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Blind mice Linux
<histo> L3top: What makes you think every sector was overwritten by windows?
<L3top> gmulak_: linuxmce.org
<histo> L3top: specifically anything in the ubuntu partition was overwritten by windows for that matter
<gmulak_> L3top:  let me check it out....
<blunted> I assume normal MBR install
<Celso> gskellig : for more info check this page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<L3top> histo it isn't an issue of sector overwrite exactly... if you would like to discuss this in depth hit ubuntu-offtopic...
<Celso> gskellig : in the middle of the page you will see about nvidia cards
<histo> L3top: are you going to join?
<daftykins> roasted: how frustrating. i'm glad i run with hardware controllers at times :>
<roasted> daftykins: one hardware controller was all it took to jump that ship bro :D
<daftykins> haha
<roasted> daftykins: I've had boards fry and taken my mdadm RAID'd drives into a completely different system, installed mdadm, and had my array running on totally different hardware.
<daftykins> i've had a few 3wares
<daftykins> liked 'em all
<L3top> No histo... I am not. Nor are you going to provide a source. Your position is, however, off topic.
<histo> L3top: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_carving
<histo> L3top: NOTICE THE ABSENSE OF FILESYSTEM PART
<daftykins> roasted: that's pretty good
<gmulak_> L3top:  That is sooo cool  Mobile computing.  I have to check that out.
<Celso> ok. time to go. bb all
<L3top> gmulak_: it is beyond the scope of ubuntu support to explain what we are. You are free to /join #linuxmce for a discussion on what we are.
<histo> L3top: Also from what Sara describing what happened. She didn't even overwrite any of the vfiles on the ubuntu partition. That data was most likely untouched on the drive.  The partion was deleted it was dual partitioned at the half way point of the disk.  Then windows created a parttion and installed to the begining of the desk where it was originally. Not even touching the second half of the disk
<L3top> histo... this is a support channel... you can come complain at me in #linuxmce too.
<L3top> I AM there.
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow I wish I were an admin here.
<gmulak_> L3top:  I think I get it, thanks.  I will join it later - thank you.
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: inorite
<histo> L3top: I'm not complaining. I'm just trying to help you understand so you can stop telling people that their files are gone when they are infact not.
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: though kicking never helped anything ;)
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: There are admins here.
<gmulak_> L3top:  Have to run erands now. bback later....
<SonikkuAmerica> I know.
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I'm using the netflix for Ubuntu app and WINE tells me to install Mono and Gecko, it's best if I install the package for my distro, what packages should in install??
<pamela> mageia
<L3top> I await your link to show how to recover an ext4 partition overwritten by a factory restore of windows. I know how to read.
<L3top> until that happens... this is an off topic discussion
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77: that netflix thing pulls them all in as needed
<L3top> and I dont have time for off topic
<histo> L3top: She didn't want to recover the parttion just the files
<L3top> source
<Sara_> ok im back i was frozen can you send me a messege america..
<L3top> again... this is not what this channel is for
<histo> I already explained that the partition was gone but the files aren't.
<L3top> you win
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis, so...I don't have to do anything?
<L3top> better?
<frowni> Is there anyway to remove unity ?
<L3top> Off topic
<frowni> I cant get used to it
<L3top> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<histo> frowni: you can uninstall it. Or just switch de's
<SonikkuAmerica> frowni: [ sudo apt-get {remove | purge} unity ]
<Sara_> Im back send me a message please
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77: i dident have to
<histo> Sara_: A message about?
<L3top> fix her histo.
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis, well ok then.  Thanks you :)
<L3top> I will await your success
<L3top> You cannot use the word because.
<histo> Sara_: Are the files that were on your ubuntu partition worth the time to attempt to recover? ex: jpgs oo docs etc....
<daftykins> SonikkuAmerica: are you catching the messages from Sara_ above?
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins, I did.
<daftykins> ok :)
<L3top> histo... why would her arbitrary evaluation of worth matter? Sounds like backing down from the challenge to me.
<gmulak_> frowni:  Yes there is, but I don't remember the command.  Even better, it goes back to Gnome!  It's slick.
<Brewster> is there a suggestion box of some sort for ubuntu?
<L3top> I should probably log off this chan. I am off topic
<gmulak_> frowni:  sonikkuamerica has it I think
<histo> L3top: because scanning the unallocated space on her drive will take overnight most likely
<SonikkuAmerica> frowni: [ sudo apt-get {remove | purge} unity ]
<SonikkuAmerica> There it is again.
<histo> L3top: if the files are trivial to her she maynot wan't to waste the time.
<OerHeks> Brewster, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Brewster> ty
<L3top> This is off topic histo. I am feeding at this point. Ignore me.
<frowni> i did it SonikkuAmerica  :) thank you. now installing gnome-shell
<daftykins> histo: i'm partly amused you're still on this but mostly horrified.
<roasted> Question - is it a bad idea to have an ext file system on your hard disks BEFORE you add them to a mdadm array?
<histo> daftykins: Sara just asked for a message? I'll ignore her if you want.
<daftykins> histo: is it one of those - i need to go to bed but WAIT! Someone is WRONG on the INTERNET! moments?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh hallowed Internet. :P
<magma> hi, I just want to allow ssh connections to my machines through key authentications. How can I do that, disable passwords?
<histo> daftykins: well I know i'm right and I hate for someone to lose files that are important to them.
<daftykins> histo: roger that.
<histo> Sara_: Did you boot off of the live cd?  Also do you have an external drive we can recover files to.
<hplc> talking of live cd, how well does "hirens boot cd" do in comparison to other distros?
<magma> How can I disable authentications with password to my machine via ssh?
<OerHeks> hplc hirens boot cd is illegal
<histo> hplc: not really a distro but a group of tools I thought.
<hplc> OerHeks, it is? :s
<Hamtechperson> Hey, can someone help me with installing Wine?
<roasted> That's the first I ever heard of this.
<OerHeks> hplc use UBcd instead, it has all the tools too
<histo> magma: edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Ben64> magma: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/530
<histo> Hamtechperson: sudo apt-get remove wine
<hplc> OerHeks, thanks
<magma> thanks
<Ben64> histo: that does not install wine...
<histo> Hamtechperson: sorry installing thought you typed uninstalling
<histo> lol
<histo> Hamtechperson: sudo apt-get install wine
<gmulak_> bb for now
 * histo eyes are blurred with rage.  jk L3top
<SonikkuAmerica> Heck, use UBCD
<histo> heath: What is it that you want to accomplish with HBCD?
<Hamtechperson> Ok, any repositories to add?
<histo> hplc: like what is your goal with it?
<Ben64> Hamtechperson: you could add the wine ppa, find it at winehq.org
<histo> !info wine | Hamtechperson
<ubottu> Hamtechperson: wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<histo> Hamtechperson: just make sure universe is enabled
<hplc> histo, just came to mind that i often find it useful to have a toolset on cd just in case i really need them
<Drumroll> I'm having a hell of a time
<Ben64> hplc: offtopic, but i use TRK a lot
<histo> hplc: well having a ubuntu cd bootable is pretty usable. You can install any tool in the repos and use it to fix.
<Hamtechperson> Quantal is 12.10?
<Drumroll> How do I download a package and all of its dependencies onto a USB?
<Drumroll> I've been googling it for a while
<histo> !releases > Hamtechperson
<ubottu> Hamtechperson, please see my private message
<Drumroll> keryx did not work for me
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Drumroll> thank you ubottu
<OerHeks> Drumroll, i would choose apt-on-cd
<Drumroll> is that appropriate for just a single package and its dependencies?
<histo> Drumroll: apt-get with the -d option will download only
<Drumroll> I was under the impression that apt-on-cd would install a lot of packages
<Drumroll> someone said you have to do it from a clean install
<Hamtechperson> I'll need a precise version.
<histo> Hamtechperson: precise is 12.04
<Hamtechperson> That's what I have.
<histo> Hamtechperson: okay then why do you need it still?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll need a precise version... O.o
<Hamtechperson> I was late to the 12.04 party, wanted the LTS.
<histo> Hamtechperson: did you just say that's what you have?
<histo> Hamtechperson: You aren't making any sense.
<L3top> Hamtechperson: can you please provide an actual support problem? In enough detail on one line, that will provide me understanding enough to help you?
<SonikkuAmerica> !circles
<histo> When will then be now?
<Hamtechperson> Best way to install Wine on 12.04.1.
<histo> Hamtechperson: sudo apt-get install wine
<L3top> +1 histo
<Hamtechperson> Ok.
<histo> Hamtechperson: Oh I see you got confused by the response from ubottu. Yeah ignore that. quantal part. I was just showing you that wine was in universe
<histo> !info wine precise | Hamtechperson
<ubottu> Hamtechperson: wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 (precise), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<histo> Hamtechperson: Is that better?
<Hamtechperson> Yeah, that was what had thrown me.
<memand> Is there something in bash that represents any integer?
<Ben64> Hamtechperson: and newer versions are available with a ppa
<Hamtechperson> PPA?
<escott> i cant get gdb to attach to a process. I have changed the value of /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope to 0 and have tried running sudo gdb ./myprogram. neither works
<Ben64> !ppa | Hamtechperson
<ubottu> Hamtechperson: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<histo> !ppa | Hamtechperson I would only use them if the default doesn't work
<ubottu> Hamtechperson I would only use them if the default doesn't work: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> memand:  i thought bash only did ints..  but you may want to douvbke check in #bash  i haventg scripted in bash in ages
<Hamtechperson> Hash bash?
 * SonikkuAmerica facepalms
<dr_willis> Hamtechperson:  irc basics.... channel names start with a #
<escott> ahh nevermind
<memand> thanks :)
<Hamtechperson> I know. It's just how things read. It was slightly humorous.
<UlyssesGa> Hi there!  Repeat question from earlier today (I had to step away).  I'm having a problem dual-booting Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04.  Non-UEFI system (so no Secure boot).  Each installation is on its own hard drive, with the Ubuntu drive being the set as the primary bootable device in the system BIOS. (grub2 also situated on linux drive).
<UlyssesGa> If Win8 is set as the first bootable HD, it starts fine.  If the Ubuntu drive is chosen as the 1st bootable drive and I attempt to boot to Win 8 from grub, Win8 immediately reboots.
<dr_willis> ive seen systems (bios's) that swap hds around. so that whatever hd boots.. becomes sda.  that would mean when you boot the win8 drive directly its sda. but when grub boots it from the 2nd hd.. it would become sdb..  that might confuse windows..   (not sire if this IS the issue. but ive seen that issue)
<phoenixsampras> hellowzor
<OerHeks> dr_willis, should UlyssesGa set boot on the 2nd drive and run update-grub to change the windows entry /
<OerHeks> ?
<dr_willis> OerHeks:  he could try.
<dr_willis> but hes allready ran update-grub to get grub on the hd.. i dont think the entry will change
<dr_willis> bbl
<UlyssesGa> Yes - I did run update-grub.  Further details- I was running Win7/Ubuntu but then upgraded to Win8.  Win7/Ubuntu (in the configuration noted above) functioned OK.
<_porque> Hello world!
<david_> hello all
<UlyssesGa> here's the link to the boot-repair output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1591745/
<aaas> i have a headless server and I have this annyong problem that periodically the computer does not reboot because grub no longer countsdown...anyone experience this before..I've had this problem for the last several versions  a grub-update sometimes fixes it but I have no idea why it does this periodically
<david_> I want to intstall ubuntu on my machine. My machine has two hard drives. onw with mint and one with windows. Whitch install option should I pick so that I can still launch into windows to linux depending on the drive
<david_> ?
<_porque> I have this code: https://github.com/gerep/opengit/blob/master/.opengit I want to be able to accept options when calling it, like opengit -m file.dat
<_porque> can someone please tell me how?
<david_> 'I hvae that set up this way now with linux mint
<david_> works fine
<david_> in other words dual booting but with seperate drives. Just want to know the right install option to pick, ef "install alongside " ect.......
<UlyssesGa> bbl...
<david_> in other words dual booting but with seperate drives. Just want to know the right install option to pick, eg "install alongside " ect.......
<roasted> hello friends. Any mdadm experts? I tried to "test" my array by powering it off, unplugging a drive, booting up, powering off, plugging it back in, and booting up again. But it comes up each and every time as degraded. I expected that it would slide back into working mode but the 2nd drive isn't cooperating. Thoughts?
<somsip> _porque: you would be best adding an issue to github repo, or asking in #bash if you want advice on coding in bash script
<tripelb> I can't understand the grub2 tutorial. I would like someone to help me. PC machine. LiveCD cannot find any OS's. Grub can but....
<vish> Hi
<vish> I am unable to find the enable wireless option in my system..
<vish> I tried to install wicd... But it dint go through..
<tripelb> Fish it's on by default.
<vish> Not in my case :(
<tripelb> Vish it is on at startup, by default. If all works it just connects.
<vish> I installed ubuntu on my new laptop it worked fine.. When i installed on my old laptop it is giving this prob..
<roasted> tripelb: I've used this guide in the past, for what it's worth - http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<tripelb> Vish I am suggesting that the problem is not in the turning the wireless on- sofgware on off switch.
<tripelb> Roasted, will look. I was stumped at grub rescue (and no one here responded) and do not know how it got what looks like npbetter. OK looking at link.
<roasted> tripelb: I never bothered with grub once I hit the grub rescue menu. I always restored via liveUSB/liveCD like that link suggests.
<xxiao> is there a way to list all ubuntu server release packages?
<Revaski> Hello, I have a problem with running Ubuntu(12.10 &12.04) on my PC(AMD Athlon 64 x2 2.5GHz; Asus M2N4-SLI; 2GB RAM). It always freezes and forces me to reboot the PC.
<Miebster> When I plug in my iphone 5 into my macbook pro retina 10,1 with ubuntu 12.10, I get a modal dialog box that says "unable to mount iphone" the okay button doesn't work, the close button doens't work, there is no window title.  Any thoughts on what this is or how to fix it?
<god> hello
<jbas> Hi
<jbas> I am trying to understand what is happening with the Skype for Linux
<Guest97420> i was wondering if there is any good programs to run that will help videos buffer faster and play better
<jbas> I just installed and after 5 min, shutdown
<somsip> jbas: how did you install?
<jbas> I just downloaded from skype web site
<histo> jbas: dunno you'd have to ask them.
<somsip> jbas: maybe best to use the version in the repos if you're having problems. I think you have to enable the partners repo list
<histo> jbas: see if you can file a bug or something.
<jbas> Sorry, but I am new in Linux
<nathan_> can anyone help me with wifi drivers for my W530?
<jbas> What is Repo List?
<Guest97420> i have plash aid and download helper, can anyone tell me if there is something that will make videos buffer faster?
<somsip> jbas: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Guest97420> *flash
<jbas> 12.04 LTS
<tylerwoodward> Is it safe to remove everything in Not Installed (residual config) or would it mess something up?
<somsip> jbas: 32 or 64 bit?
<jbas> 64
<somsip> jbas: remove the downloaded version you installed and follow the instructions here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<joshts> hello
<phoenixsampras> skype is easy, ive just installed 10 mins ago
<joshts> i have a question
<phoenixsampras> download it from skype.com, dpkg -i skype.deb
<phoenixsampras> apt-get -f install
<arbit30719> Hi every one
<graves> guys
<graves> huge problem
<graves> my pc
<graves> (1.9 ghz, 4 gigs ram)
<graves> won't run MC on xubuntu
<arbit30719> I have face some problem deploying juju with MAAS
<FloodBot1> graves: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenixsampras> got Windows ?
<graves> (minecraft)
<arbit30719> the detail is shown in http://askubuntu.com/questions/249350/juju-cannot-deploy-services-with-maas
<graves> mc gets five frames
<phoenixsampras> omg... another Minecraft lad
<graves> it got 50 on vista
<joshts> i am trying to get videos to buffer faster, is there something i can do to help?
<graves> pheonix, get over yourself
<somsip> !enter | graves
<jbas> SOMSIP. Thank you very much. I will try
<ubottu> graves: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<graves> !enter
<graves> ?
<graves> I need help
<phoenixsampras> maybe in #minecraftfans ?
<graves> when mc crashes, it leaves this hs_err_pid1843.log:
<somsip> jbas: there are reported problems with skype sometimes, but highly recommended to start with the ubuntu package rather than the deb. YMMV for other users
<arbit30719> can somebody help me ?
<jbas> Great.! Thank you very much
<jbas> Bye Folks and thank you!
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<phoenixsampras> the skype .deb worked fine for me by years
<somsip> phoenixsampras: As I said, YMMV for other users
<joshts> does anyone have any tips on how to speed up buffering time?
<phoenixsampras> YMMV? you moda ..... ?
<somsip> phoenixsampras: Your Mileage May Vary. It means it's not always the same for everyone and it's intended to prevent people popping up saying 'But it worked/didn't work for me'
<phoenixsampras> oh i see
<arbit30719> Hello guys
<bashnoob> Can someone here point me to a good guide for booting a Live session of Ubuntu (or any linux distro really) from a USB drive on a Macbook running OSX 10.8 (Mountain Lion)?
<bashnoob> ah hell im in unreg arent I?
<bashnoob> Stupid macbook not knowing my reg handle.
<dcope> anyone running 12.04 on a carbon x1? curious as to driver support and battery life.
<dcope> i'm about ready to unload my macbook air
<NotIronic> I've noticed when I do an ls -l some of the permissions end with an @ or a + what do those mean?
<dcope> NotIronic: + for executable
<NotIronic> you could have an executable directory in Linux?
<dcope> sorry, brainfart
<NotIronic> dcope:  no prob.. here's a sample of what I see:  drwxr-xr-x@
<janderson91z> hey guys, could i possibly get some help?
<janderson91z> i have an amd 4850 and want to install the catalyst 13.1 drivers for legacy cards so i can download steam and play tf2. is version in jockey 13.1?
<NotIronic> ah, looks like it's specifically for my version -- thanks anyway
<phoenixsampras> what version?
<janderson91z> i'm on 12.04
<arbit30719> can some body help me solve juju and MAAS problem
<arbit30719> I have also posted on ask ubuntu
<arbit30719> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249350/juju-cannot-deploy-services-with-maas
<Guest34347> hello, I am trying to get youtube videos fired up but get a message 'could not load shockwave player'. I installed ubuntu-restricted extras, but no luck. Also, I get this message when I do an update on my computer: http://pastebin.com/RWw9KHFT
<NotIronic> phoenixsampras: I'm using Mac OS X and Ubuntu 12.04 (VM).. I saw this is OS X
<NotIronic> forgot which box I was working on for a second there since I've been using SSH between the systems
<phoenixsampras> NotIronic: ok
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, what browser are you using?
<Guest34347> chrome
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, Chrome
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, where does the message pop up?  In a message bar at the top of the window?
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, Yep, just below the addy bar
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, I know this one seems obvious, but have you tried restarting the browser?
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, I restarted the whole freaken 'puter
<_helios_> ubuntu has got to be the coolest OS ever.
<Guest34347> what about this issue: http://pastebin.com/RWw9KHFT
<bravis> oi
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, do you have Flash Player installed?
<Guest34347> I did run apt-get update, the same issue pops up
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, Does ubuntu-restricted-extras not do that?
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, Adding restricted-extras to your sources allows you to download additional packages not supported by connonical, it doesn't automatically install anything for you thoguh
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, Open up the software center and search for Adobe Flash
<arbit30719> can some body help me solve juju and MAAS problem : I have also posted on ask ubuntu  http://askubuntu.com/questions/249350/juju-cannot-deploy-services-with-maas
<LikePuzzle> My ubuntu 10.04 is without sound.. Any device? Is KDE!
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, you need to install Adobe Flash plugin
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, What do you make of this? http://pastebin.com/RWw9KHFT
<josesierra> hi guys.  So, I'm trying to install Sublime text editor right...?  I can get the app running, but how do I get the app into my gnome menus..?  Am I even in the right channel to ask this question?
<josesierra> (I'm using gnome shell)
<nomodeset> I've tried to install ktechlab, but when I run ./configure I have: hecking for KDE... configure: error:
<nomodeset> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<nomodeset> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<penguinman> josesierra, look into alacarte
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, you have duplicate entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<RocketLauncher> I sudo apt-get remove libgtk-3.0 by mistake. It messed up LightDM so I had to reinstall that and gtk3. Firefox's menu text is now broken http://i.imgur.com/1lnoPd2.png
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, do you want to fix it using the software center or manually with the terminal?  I haven't used Lubuntu in a log time so I don't know what else is available to you
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, Command line, baby
<Miebster> I tried to update my boot loader, grub asks me what to boot, I select ubuntu, and then just a blank purple screen.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1591988/
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, open up a terminal and enter: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  (no quotes)
<LikePuzzle> How can I fix a sound problem in the ubuntu 10.04?
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nomodeset> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nomodeset> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, that will bring up the file that lists all of the software repositories available to your system in a terminal-based text editor called nano
<JokesOnYou77> Guest343
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, The lines that start with a # are commented out and not read by apt. All you should have to do is comment out those duplicate lines.  If they're not there is one other place to look as well, but it's unlikely
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, http://pastebin.com/LH5q0wSY
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, unless you're not finished installing your system or you always run with the disk in for some reason you should comment out both of the lines with the cdrom
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, I just installed flash through the synaptic thingy, should I do a reboot?
<NewUbu> Good evening all
<Guest34347> JokesOnYou77, according to the command line I already have adobe flash plugin
<NewUbu> can someone tell me how to turn off the hover click
<Guest34347> latest and greatest
<NewUbu> i think the kids somehow turned it on and it is driving me crazy
<Guest34347> "could not load shockwave flash" wtf?
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, you shouldn't have to reboot.  Windows makes you reboot all the darn time because it has to make changes to protected system files and such, unless you're changing drivers you rarely have to reboot in ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, what do you mean according to the command line?
<JokesOnYou77> Guest34347, restart chrome and then in a new tab go to chrome://plugins
<NewUbu> Good evening all
<NewUbu> can someone tell me how to turn off the hover click
<NewUbu> i think the kids somehow turned it on and it is driving me crazy
<NewUbu> Good evening all
<NewUbu> can someone tell me how to turn off the hover click
<NewUbu> i think the kids somehow turned it on and it is driving me crazy
<LikePuzzle> NewUbu, What is your machine?
<NewUbu> ubuntu 10.12
<NewUbu> the latest one
<LikePuzzle> 12.10? Just search for keypad and change the configurations!
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  In 11.10  Disable mouse hover function of Oneiric Oeclot .  On the top right of your desktop, click on your name  Click “System settings”  Click “Universal access”  Click “Pointing and clicking” tab  Set “Hover click” to “OFF”
<NewUbu> yes. 12.10
<ChaozHenchman> I'm using a Sabrent usb-snd8 sound box
<rob___> is there a way to easily purge the entire ubuntu-desktop in 12.10 in favor of another DE?
<LikePuzzle> NewUbu.. More detail the fella post upthere!
<ChaozHenchman> but the headphone jack for it doesn't seem to work
<NewUbu> got it.
<dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<rob___> thanks ubottu
<NewUbu> thanks gmulak1
<ChaozHenchman> the sound just plays out the laptop speakers
<NewUbu> and <LikePuzzle>
<dr_willis> not sure how acutate those guides are for 12.10 rob___
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  Do you have your name in the top right hand corner?
<NewUbu> no but i went to the system setting
<NewUbu> I have 12.10
<NewUbu> it does not have the name in the top right
<NewUbu> but in the bar on the left I have system settings
<NewUbu> the rest was similar to what you said
<gmulak1> newUbu:  Are you running Unity desktop or Gnome?
<_porque> is someone here thats a boss in bash scripting?
<RocketLauncher> I sudo apt-get remove libgtk-3.0 by mistake. It messed up LightDM so I had to reinstall that and gtk3. Firefox's menu text is now broken http://i.imgur.com/1lnoPd2.png
<dr_willis> _porque:  people in #bash are
<LikePuzzle> NewBu, The name is optional. You can access the seetings clicking on the wheel on the corner top left of screen!
<_porque> dr_willis, thanks ;)
<NewUbu> dono... how can i check that
<pertinate> Could I get some help mapping a mouse key to another mouse key using xbindkeys?
<gmulak1> Do you have a little gear in the top right hand corner of your computer screen?
<dr_willis> yea - top RIGHT = a system menu ;)
<gmulak1> NewBu:  Look for the system menu.  You can even type it into search
<NewUbu> yes
<pertinate> Could I get some help mapping a mouse key to another mouse key using xbindkeys?
<dr_willis> pertinate:  what have you done so far with it?
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  Did you find systems settings?
<bravis> woot
<pertinate> dr_willis: I have the code down, I just don't know how to call the middle mouse clicking function when I press the extra key on my mouse.
<NewUbu> ye
<NewUbu> yes
<NewUbu> but in the bar on the left
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  Yes what?  If you found system settings than click universal access
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  Doesn't really matter where, it could be placed differently in dif desktops.  Find system settings, OK?
<tripelb> roasted u here. reporting ba k how it got stuck.
<NewUbu> done
<NewUbu> ten
<NewUbu> then
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  You got it?
<sipelaut> how to empaty full hdd
<pertinate> :/
<NewUbu> are you helping me fix the hover click problem?
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  I am trying NewUbu.  Did you find the system settings menu?
<NewUbu> I fixed it with your initial comment
<Seven_Six_Two> I took my laptop apart and replaced the video cable. Now my wifi is blocked and I can't remember how to unsoftblock it
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  You are good!  thanks.
<folorn> does anyone got time to help me resolve this error please  ive got something running in the software center but the process is refusing to quit any ideas how to kill it?
<NewUbu> i though you wanted to know what distro <I was using
<NewUbu> i asked how can i find that out
<folorn> because ive tried reboots shutdowns nothing seems to kill it
<NewUbu> :)
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  No problem.  I thought you were stuck.  lol
<NewUbu> but still thanks for the help
<NewUbu> highly appreciate it
<jerry_l> hello room
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  No prob.  Are you going to SCaLE?  So. California Linux Expo on Feb 22?
<Seven_Six_Two> folorn, what process? it might be a child of another process, so the parent is restarting it
<tripelb>  roken ubuntu installer soea not see any paeritions. i am now lookins at >sudo  fdisk
<folorn> its stuck on applying changes !!
<NewUbu> unfortunately can't... just started a new program at Uni
<NewUbu> in toronto
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  I understand.  It looks like it's going to be good.  I am going to be at the Ubuntu booth.
<NewUbu> wish i could make it
<RocketLauncher> I sudo apt-get remove libgtk-3.0 by mistake. It messed up LightDM so I had to reinstall that and gtk3. Firefox's menu text is now broken http://i.imgur.com/1lnoPd2.png
<folorn> any ideas seven_six_two
<folorn> any ideas then seven_six_two?
<gmulak1> NewUbu:  Perhaps next year.  Always in Feb.
<phoenixsampras> RocketLauncher: use chrome?
<NewUbu> will keep that in mind
<NewUbu> thanks again
<jerry_l> i want to set up ubuntu 10 as a media server for a bunch of xp computers. " http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157324 " asus rock, amd-e240, sata3, ddr3, 1gbLom, $60.00
<tripelb> Broken install: ubuntu installer does not see any partitions. i am now lookins at >sudo  fdisk -l then > sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt  Which said that 'LVM2_member is an unknown filesystem type
<RocketLauncher> phoenixsampras: >Using Chrome
<jerry_l> i have 4 2TB HDs
<RocketLauncher> nope
<cfhowlett> jerry_l, ubuntu 10.04 I presume?
<jerry_l> longterm 10?
<phoenixsampras> thats a lot of pr0n
<jerry_l> :) porn
<cfhowlett> jerry_l, 10.04 is LTS
<designbybeck__> I'm not saying I'm Lazy!... I'm just wondering how I can login to the other ubuntu machine acrsso the room that is plugged into the same router I'm on wifi with? If i wanted to browse or use it's files and such?
<cfhowlett> jerry_l, FYI latest LTS is 12.04 ...
<RocketLauncher> jerry_l: as a porn expert, how do you feel about implants
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jerry_l> ...
<Seven_Six_Two> folorn, oh you were installing something?
<RocketLauncher> cfhowlett: Autism
<RocketLauncher> i'll ask my question then
<tripelb> i have been on this over a week.
<RocketLauncher> I sudo apt-get remove libgtk-3.0 by mistake. It messed up LightDM so I had to reinstall that and gtk3. Firefox's menu text is now broken http://i.imgur.com/1lnoPd2.png
<Seven_Six_Two> folorn, I don't know why it would be stuck. You said that it's like that after a reboot too?
<cfhowlett> designbybeck_, I think the VNC function would do that ...
<designbybeck__> cfhowlett:  so I just setup VNC on both machines?
<cfhowlett> designbybeck_, yes.  One to "dial out" and one to "accept call".  Forgive the imprecise verbiage, but you get the concept?
<jerry_l> i have to go to home depot for a big shelf. any comments about ubuntu 10 or 12 as a better headless media server for a bunch of XP machines?
<jerry_l> i will read when i get back. AFK.
<cfhowlett> jerry_l, 12.04
<cfhowlett> jerry_l, but also post this query is #ubuntu-server
<jerry_l> my girl says hers are all natural and very nice. :)
<jerry_l> ubuntu-server cool will go.
<gmulak1> :-)
<jerry_l> afk
<cfhowlett> designbybeck_, vinagre comes with all ubuntu version if I'm not mistaken ...
<designbybeck__> never herad of it cfhowlett.... I'll look into it. Thank you
<cfhowlett> designbybeck_, that
<cfhowlett> designbybeck_, that's the VNC launcher
<folorn> ya seven i dunno what to do its locking me out of the Var folder so i can't even update stuff
<phoenixsampras> is there a chat for ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> phoenixsampras, ironically enough #ubuntu-server  :)
<Seven_Six_Two> phoenixsampras, #ubuntu-server
<phoenixsampras> thanks
<phoenixsampras> im so bored
<hatake> hy how to fix this  chroot . /bin/bash = groups : cannot find name for group ID 19
<hatake> can help my
<Seven_Six_Two> folorn, can you see the software center window on the screen? what's the process called?
<tripelb> i need help. i have the web page, follow instructions and got stuck. problem is a Broken install: ubuntu installer does not see any partitions. i am now lookins at >sudo  fdisk -l then > sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt  Which said that 'LVM2_member' is an unknown filesystem type
<phoenixsampras> brasero is hung...
<phoenixsampras> wont let me burn again
<tripelb> lvm was invoked in error
<cfhowlett> tripelb, can you see that lvm partition?
<folorn> its called applying changes while doing so it crashed plus ive got quite afew broken packages dunno how to repair them as well
<cfhowlett> tripelb, start over, delete the lvm and install as normal
<phoenixsampras> help Brasero aint responding
<tripelb> this has been over a week, grub-human please emerge for me.
<phoenixsampras> stupid brasero
<ChaozHenchman> how do you install sound drivers in ubuntu 12.10?
<tripelb> cfhowlett: how do o do that? gparyed cannot see anything. fdisk can (so sorry for ignorance)
<phoenixsampras> alsamixer/.
<phoenixsampras> ?
<cfhowlett> ChaozHenchman, you mean for a hardware device?  sound card?  what?
<ChaozHenchman> sabrent usb-snd8
<folorn> so i take it no idea then seven_six_two?
<ChaozHenchman> usb soundbox
<folorn> think anyone else could help with killing a process please ?
<cfhowlett> tripelb, if this an ubuntu only machine?  restart your installation, wipe/format the hdd and then install.
<cfhowlett> folorn, kill -9 process
<folorn> thanks cfhowlett lemme see if it works
<tripelb> i have a windiws partition too. cfhowlett ans an nt recovery. i
<cfhowlett> folorn, kill -9 PID   (process identification number)
<gskellig> Can someone help me get nvidia drivers working
<folorn> how can i view the process's again?
<tripelb> cfhowlett: reading man fdisk
<gskellig> they are not showing up in additional drivers
<cfhowlett> tripelb, OK.  reboot the installation media, delete that LVM partition
<folorn> how ya list all of the process's running?
<ulkesh> folorn: ps -ef
<folorn> thanks ulkesh
<ulkesh> np
<mikehaas763> Hello. I noticed in Win 7 when using keyboard shortcuts to align a window to say the right half of my screen, if I keep doing it will move to my other monitor (I have dual screen). Is there a similar functionality in Ubuntu?
<tripelb> how? cfhowlett gparted sees no partitions at all. i just checked.
<mikehaas763> I guess any kind of keyboard shortcut to move a window to my other monitor would be awesome
<folorn> here's a vpaste of the processes running on the box atm any ideas then which i should kill?
<folorn> http://vpaste.net/RcUpD
<ulkesh> folorn: what's stuck again?
<cfhowlett> ulkesh, updates ... see the bottom of the image
<gizmobay> df -h will tell me my temp size?
<gizmobay> tmp
<ulkesh> cfhowlett: good call :)
<somsip> gizmobay: du -h /tmp
<ulkesh> folorn: update-notifier (4141) or python /usr/lib/software-properties/softwa (4962) would be my guess
<folorn> ya its stuck in like the updateing part wont let access to my updater
<folorn> i kinda was thinking the same 1sec
<gizmobay> ls -al what is the units for the file size? Kb or MB?
<ulkesh> folorn: i sometimes see the updater look like it's stuck, but actually it's simply wanting some input on the "command line" of it (where you expand the details of what's going on)
<ulkesh> folorn: usually during the configuration phase of some update/new install of an app
<tripelb> dear cfhowlett i have deleted it. when man was no help i googled ...
<cfhowlett> tripelb, fingers crossed
<folorn> ya it liked asked for my pw but then lagged and quit out during it
<tripelb> cf now gparted still sees no partitions at all
<fresno> waz going on room
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, not even your windows parts?
<tripelb> cfhowlett:  now gparted still sees no partitions at all
<fresno> windows 7 suxs
<ulkesh> folorn: also look at this one:  root      4155  4037  0 20:26 pts/6    00:00:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 14 --configure -
<TheLordOfTime> can anyone think of a reason that generating an 8192-bit SSH key would be practical?
<folorn> well wtf
<tripelb> cfhowlett: no means no. i refreshed devices.
<folorn> yes that was one as  well it was giving a error before the install
<RocketLauncher> It looks like i have NO FONTS. I can select them but it shows no preview and it doesnt work. Profont is the only font that works and that's probably because I manually installed it myself.. how do i get everything back
<fresno> zorin is good liunxs
<Drumroll> i want to make a live USB for my brand new PC build
<ulkesh> TheLordOfTime: to require a computer a gazillion years of something to do by trying to brute-force crack it? :)
<tripelb> cfhowlett: for a while i was stuck in grub rescue, then i reinstalled windows xp and afterwards got a choice at boot.. but nada from gparted
<folorn> finally got it
<Drumroll> checked it ahead of time for compatibility drivers-wise, but got rev 1.1 with new network card
<ulkesh> folorn: sweet, which one?
<folorn> thanks you guys ..any ideas how to repair
<folorn> that dkg deal
<Drumroll> My network card is not supported by the kernel, but there is a package.
<Drumroll> Anyway to create the USB with that package installed. so that the netowkr will work??
<tripelb> Fresno  xp
<fresno> boot usb stick
<folorn> ulkesh now it will update again lol woot thanks alot
<TheLordOfTime> ulkesh:  heh
<codepython7771> how do i test the speed of my network using a ssh login? Both incoming and outgoing? Is there a tool to do this?
<ulkesh> folorn: oh sweet, i hope it stays happy!
<fresno> to make boot usb stick
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  what kind of package?
<Drumroll> package: linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic
<tripelb> cfhowlett: i need to switch debices brb
<fresno> brb
<Drumroll> + dependencies
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  and its in the repos?
<fresno> rbr
<zykotick9> codepython7771: test or monitor?  bmon is a terminal network monitor.  no idea on "test".
<Drumroll> dr_willis: yes its in the repo
<Drumroll> would install with apt-get install package_name
<Drumroll> BUT without network, that's not an option
<Drumroll> I would like to download updates as I install as well
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  issues ive seen with live  usbs are that if you apt-get install kernel and drivers.. they may not get used by the live setupo
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  a full install would let you install them however.
<dr_willis> but a full instal on usb.. wont let you install to other systems
<Drumroll> Ok so I should install first, then download the packages onto USB later and install them manually
<Drumroll> i dont want to install ON usb, just from
<Drumroll> I was hoping to install the drivers with the OS
<cfhowlett> Drumroll, use the DVD iso, install THEN update
<fresno> UNetbootin
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  and that woul dbe a live usb.. and from what ive seen.. you dont  just install new kerneles/drivers on a live usb and expect them to work.
<Drumroll> got it
<fresno> ok
<tripelb> Flannel I have partitions I do not want to overwrite
<fresno> ok
<Flannel> tripelb: So, you don't know which ones they are then? or what?
<dr_willis> ive had issues in the past with live-usbs where you insstall for example a newer kernel. or nvidia drivers.. well they get stored in the persistant save file.. but the system cant boot from them
<fresno> do u got a windowz t
<fresno> do u got windos 7
<cfhowlett> fresno, think he said he's got XP  :)
<dr_willis> you may need to remaster your own live setup
<fresno> do u got windos 7
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  or do a full install to a 8gb usb. install what you need.. then clone the usb to the hd of the system you want to install on.   ;)
<folorn> is there anyway to check and see if your wireless driver is up to date?
<fresno> are u new to liunxs
<cfhowlett> folorn, if it works?  Also, enable backports will capture, well, backports.
<dr_willis> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xorox90__> is there any default log(connection ip, time .. etc) on ubuntu? should I install additional program?
<Drumroll> dr_willis : can I do a full install to USB using unetbootin? or different method?
<dr_willis> !u | fresno
<ubottu> fresno: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<tripelb> cfhowlett: I have to mount something to update grub  it says. Since I have no idea I am going to try to fix grub. I am a bit in the dark. There's a web page roasted suggested..   http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  that wouldent be a full install..
<cfhowlett> !grub|tripelb,
<ubottu> tripelb,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tripelb> That's where I was when we started
<cfhowlett> tripelb, OK.  Take you time.  I had multiple grub headaches when I was triple booting ubuntu/windows/osx but it can be done.
<Drumroll> dr_willis would I need ... two usbs, or a usb and a DVD?
<tripelb> cfhowlett: been there no help. That's when roasted came in some hours ago. Took me a while to read the page and see what applied, sadly it didn't.
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  yep.. one to install from to a usb...
<fresno>   do u got windoes 7
<dr_willis> fresno:  do you  have an actual ubuntu support question?
<fresno> usb boot program
<fresno> n
<cfhowlett> tripelb, Assume that your windows and ubuntu are actually installed.  Just need to configure grub correctly.  I made the mistake of reinstalling multiple times.  Ultimately, it was  an easily fixed grub issue
<fresno> windos 7 usb boot
<tripelb> cfhowlett: roasted it is my fault. I said install and didn't realize that *I* had to make a swap partition. I was trying to replace an Ubuntu partition and if messed me up.
<janderson91z> can someone tell me how to open the catalyst control center? i have the drivers installed and working, but i don't see the icons in 12.04 and when i type in the terminal "gksudo amdcccle" nothing happens
<fresno> if u all need help hit me up
<dr_willis> fresno:  im not sure anyone has  unstood anything you have said in the last half hour.
<tripelb> cfhowlett: windows is installed. Ubuntu is not. In fact there is no longer a partition there. NT is installed. I used that to run a dell "check your hardware" way back over a week ago when I was given this old underpowered computer.
<tripelb> I booted to that partition
<cfhowlett> tripelb, old computer?  OK.  Try this.  Stop with the ubuntu and install lubuntu or xubuntu.  Both are optimized for older and lower spec machines.
<folorn> is there a way to do that ?
<fresno> zliunxs is good
<dr_willis> folorn:  do what? ive missed somthing.
<cfhowlett> tripelb, had a thought: if this machine has NT, then I assume it was configured as a server, which would explain why it defaulted to the LVM, i.e. server, partitioning scheme.  Start over, wipe all the buntu partitions, leave the windows partitions in place.
<Drumroll> is a swap partition always necessary?
<Drumroll> If I understand correctly, swap partition comes into use when ram is maxed out. What if you have 16GB ? Can you go without?
<cfhowlett> Drumroll, only if you want to be able to suspend/hibernate
<dr_willis> Drumroll:  i got no swap on my desktop box
<dr_willis> 8gb ram.. just hope you dont run out of ram ;)
<zykotick9> Drumroll: wap CAN be used when ram is maxed, but it's used more often to move non-used stuff out of physical memory.  with 16GB you can certainly get away without swap, but it will be slightly slower (see "/msg ubottu swap" for more details)
<janderson91z> can someone help me get the amd catalyst control center to open?
<Coded1> I'm running a FX-6100 @ 3.2GHz, Vertex 3 120GB SSD, 16GB PC1600 system on 13.04.  Why is software centre so slow?  I click to install one app and it greys out the window for about 40s and remains unresponsive for another 30s.  Clicking to install subsequent packages takes even longer.
<dr_willis> try running it as  user janderson91z ? if theres no error messages..  not a lot we can really debug.. guess you coud run the debugger    gdb on it as it runs
<tripelb> cfhowlett: I may have misspoken, not a server. Reading more on the web, I just did  >lsb-l /Dev/disk/by-label
<tripelb> Noooo
<dr_willis> Coded1:   13.04 in #uubntu+1    -- its in testing... so expect issues
<dr_willis>   #ubuntu+1
<janderson91z> run it as user as in just type in amdcccle in the terminal?
<janderson91z> says command not found
<janderson91z> is that not what it's called? amdcccle
<dr_willis> janderson91z:  i  have no idea what its called
<dr_willis>  try amd<tab>
<cfhowlett> tripelb, noted.  still if this box was running NT, I'd say x/l/ubuntu are the way to go ...
<Coded1> dr_willis: the release you run has no such problems?
<dr_willis> Coded1:  never really noticed it being slow.. i tend to use the cli tools...
<janderson91z> well
<Coded1> same here but mostly because it's faster than the gui, which on a decently quick system that I'm using kinda sucks
<janderson91z> in synaptic it says i have fglrx-amdcccle installed
<janderson91z> so i tried running it with that name
<janderson91z> and same story, nothing happened. sorry, i'm new to actually using the terminal lol
<dr_willis> janderson91z:  check the  'properties' of tghe package. and see what path it has to what files
<Coded1> janderson91z: the command is 'amdcccle'
<janderson91z> it says command not found
<janderson91z> here are the file locations
<janderson91z> http://pastebin.com/Xma4Ldw9
<Coded1> should be in /usr/share/ati/amdcccle
<Coded1> or /usr/bin/amdcccle
<proto> trying to use a bootable usb to install ubuntu on my laptop, reformatted the HDD and now it says 'Image failed to verify with *ACCESS DENIED*. Press any key to continue. and then powers off when I press a key
<Drumroll> is there any reason not to use LVM ?
<cfhowlett> proto, image?  iso image?  presumably you verified the iso integrity with md5sum??
<proto> cfhowlett how do I do that?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|proto,
<ubottu> proto,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Coded1> proto: check the permissions of the image.  Is it owned by your user?
<proto> cfhowlett, I can't even get to terminal
<proto> Coded1, I'm not sure, I used Universal USB Installer, is there a way I can check that on my windows desktop?
<janderson91z> well i found out it's located in /usr/share/ati and i am in that directory
<proto> Looking through BIOS, does AHCI affect it? BIOS tells how it affects windows installations, but not linux
<janderson91z> however when i type in amdcccle it says command not found, yet the file is clearly there when i type LS
<tripelb> cfhowlett: I may have misspoken, not a server. And I clicked LVM by accident.  Reading more on the web, I just did  >lsb-l /Dev/disk/by-label  And my result shoed only 3 things now, not the 5 disk shows. They are, backup ..../sda4 which disk callsHPFS/NTFS/exFAT  And DellUtility..../sda1 Which fdisk calls the same.  And Ubuntu\x2012\x20LTS\x20i386   .../sr0 (sic)  which could be swap.  Meanwhile, XP is on /Dev/sda3 which fdisk callsW95 Ext'd
<tripelb> cfhowlett: that was a bear to type
<Coded1> proto: my bad if it's during the install then it's not your windows computer (not likely).  Try booting off the usb key and select verify image (or what ever the closest option is)
<proto> cfhowlett, Coded1, I have a windows 8 laptop, and it looks like bios had some secure boot setting enabled, disabled that, rebooting now
<cfhowlett> tripelb, no doubt.
<tripelb> Random NOTE
<cfhowlett> proto, proceed carefully.  secure boot weirdness ...
<proto> cfhowlett, Coded1, secure boot was the problem, looking at desktop now.
<proto> thanks for the help =D
<Coded1> proto: ya that's likely it.  After the format it will try to install a GPT / MBR.  Secure boot will thwart that
<cfhowlett> proto, smile son.  Have a beer.
<proto> I'll have a glass of milk, going to bed now. =D
<Coded1> better yet send some money to the "buy Coded1 beer foundation"
<proto> rofl
<Coded1> it goes to a good cause
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Hate to say it but...
<Coded1> ouch
<SonikkuAmerica> Legalism: Gets me through the day!
<Coded1> !ot|SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Coded1> ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey Maxx__!
<Maxx__> Ummm Hey.
<folorn> anyone know how to repair broken packages from the terminal?
<Coded1> janderson91z: can you run the file from the directory?
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: Try [ sudo apt-get install -f ]
<hexacode> anyone know the opposite of modprobe -r  ?   i need to remove a module but then ill need to put it back...anyone know how to? also, does modprobe -r only remove the module until next reboot, or permanently?
<Maxx__> Is anyone having trouble logging into ubuntu?  I did updates today, and now cannot get past the login screen
<penguinman> hexacode, just modprobe by itself
<hexacode> thanks
<janderson91z> coded: that's what i was doing
<folorn> okay 1sec sonikkuamerica
<tripelb> cfhowlett: now reading http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/
<dartos> Can anyone tell me why I keep getting this IO error "INPUT OUTPUT ERROR ON READ /DEV/SDA" when I try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a. It is not a bad HDD I have run many MANY SMART tests and they all come back okay. Any ideas?
<Coded1> janderson91z: what happens?
<Coded1> dartos: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<zykotick9> dartos: file system corruption possibly?  have you tried fscking it?
<Coded1> dartos: is it a SSD?
<dartos> I am not amazing with linux so bear with me. What is dmesg and no I don't know how to fschk :$
<folorn> sonikkuamerica you wouldn't happen to know if theres a way to see if  a wireless driver is up to date?
<dartos> no it's a HDD with a windows and ubuntu partition
<janderson91z> coded1: actually i just went into that directory in nautiluls and all i see is files named 'amdcccle_cs.qm and such
<dartos> the windows partition works fine
<Coded1> dartos: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit" paste the url here
<SonikkuAmerica> folorn: AFAIK drivers are updated via the package system.
<dartos> oh dmesg is a command :D okydokey
<janderson91z> Coded1: ok, i found the correct directory with the two legit amd catalyst control center icons. when i click on either (regular or administrative) it says Details: Failed to execute child process "amdcccle" (No such file or directory)
<dartos> the dmesg was larger than 500 kbs -_-
<coolspot> How do I make a WiFi hotspot in 12.04 using WPA, not WEP?
<folorn> k
<dartos> Coded1: it was too big for pastebing :(
<tripelb> cfhowlett: that's too old sends me to fdisk, so I looked at man parted and going -l tells me --- can't have overlapping partitions. Oh I made the Ubuntu and the swap. I could have done it wrong. This is the first bit of meaning I see.
<tripelb> Anyone here repartitoned with parted ? I seem to have overlapping partitions.
<dartos> Coded1: it is basically this error over and over again http://pastebin.com/yKTNQQqT
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: Why parted... as opposed to gparted?
<tripelb> Is /xev/sr0 where grub goes?
<dartos> zykotick9: I am runnin fsck on /dev/sda .. it's says superblock invalid
<lauratika> how can i check the ink levels?
<dartos> lauratika: thats more of a driver thing than an ubuntu thing. What printer do you have?
<tripelb> SonikkuAmerica: gparted sees no partitions. That's the problem. fdisk does but is not for large partitions. Hence parted.
<Coded1> dartos: can you paste the output of 'smartctl --all /dev/sda'
<Coded1> smartctl --all /dev/sda | pastebinit
<dartos> Coded1: it's not installed... I can't use apt-get because of the whole dpkg thing
<dartos> But I ran smart tests with the disk utility and they all came back OK
<coolspot> Why is WPA hotspot/adhoc disabled in 12.04?
<Coded1> dartos: are you running a laptop?
<dartos> Coded1: nope
<dartos> Coded1: I had fedora running on here before but I decided to swtich.. more stable updates
<dartos> Coded1: or so I thought -_- I remember 11.04 worked fine
<Coded1> dartos: not sure if this will help but in your bios try to enable AHCI and disable any power saving options
<tripelb> Should fdisk be listing /dev/sd0 ? Because it is not.   <-- basic idea need to clarify
<dartos> AH
<dartos> all of the sudden it found windows 7??
<Coded1> dartos: apparently there was a problem with some distros where the HDD was parked too quick
<dartos> Coded1: parked?
<Coded1> dartos: power saving features will tell the drive to stop spinning and bring the needle to rest (park).  If that happens when the kernel isn't expecting it you get ... errors ;)
<dartos> Coded1: I'll check if that's on during reboot
<dartos> But I don't think it is
<kerf> test
<kerf> screen -d
<kerf> woops
<dartos> Coded1: NOW I can install the nvidia drivers and have a whole other mess to clean up -_-
<dartos> I'll be back after reboot
<Coded1> dartos: good luck
<tripelb> SonikkuAmerica:  I need to retire for the night. I thank you for your attention. NN
<SonikkuAmerica> Okie-dokie.
<Drumroll> How do I install these packages offline?
<Drumroll> How do I resolve the dependencies I mean
<Drumroll> For example: how do I resolve this message: "Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-3.5.0.22"
<Drumroll> sorry linux-headers-3.5.0-22
<Drumroll> how do I fix that
<Coded1> Drumroll: can you download that package on a different computer?
<Drumroll> Coded1: yes
<Coded1> Drumroll: download it and install it with "dpkg -i linux-headers-..."
<dartos> Coded1: Okay so I don't have that option but apparently if I just want the error goes away for that process... idk
<Drumroll> Coded1 thanks, I will hop on linux and brb
<Coded1> Drumroll: actually wait
<Drumroll> ok
<dartos> Coded1: but do you, by chance, know how to install the nvidia drivers? I tried installing linux-source and linux-headers-generic then the nvidia-current-updates package but nothing seems to work
<g0rs> Does anybody use gedit ? Can you please include line numbers feature in the editor in next version of gedit?
<laurus> How do I connect a Nexus 7 running Ubuntu to my Ubuntu computer via USB cable?
<Coded1> Drumroll: try installing the package with "apt-get install --simulate packagename"
<Coded1> dartos: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dartos> Coded1: 12.10.
<zykotick9> g0rs: gedit has line numbering already?
<dartos> Coded1: I hearded after I installed it about the nvidia drivers problem -_-
<dartos> Coded1: sorry for saying hearded... I feel stupid
<Coded1> lol np
<dartos> It has been a long day of trying to get drivers working
<dartos> I love these IRCs though the people are so helpful :D case in point Coded1
<Coded1> dartos: when you say it doesn't seem to work what do you mean?
<Drumroll> I am trying to install my atheros 8161 network drivers, linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic_3.5.0-18.2_amd64.deb is what I found suggested via google, but couldn't find that package. Found linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic_3.5.0-22.28_amd64.deb | "apt-get install --simulate linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic_3.5.0-22.28_amd64.deb"??
<dartos> Coded1: low resolution and unity no loading
<Coded1> the "buy beer for coded1 foundation" is always open :)
<dartos> Coded1: actually in my last try it didn't look like X loaded at all
<Coded1> lol
<dartos> lol
<dartos> I have the "feed my hungry wallet" trust
<Coded1> always a good thing to have
<Drumroll> I will be right back
<dartos> Coded1: if only problems == money
<dartos> Coded1: but back to topic. Do you happen to know what to do? Does  that x-swat repo actually work or... idk
<kunji> dartos: They do, they just need to be other people's problems :P
<dartos> kunji: lol... thats true... but then money is spend solving your own problem
<Coded1> sudo apt-get install --simulate build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r`
<dartos> kunji: plus you always end up having more problems than others... but with a smaller apartment... makes no sense...
<lauratika> dartos: sorry... didnt read your. is a epson nx130... it works fine is just to chek ink levels
<dartos> Coded1: ill give it a shot
<Tdog676> how do i download a c complier for ubuntu?
<dartos> lauratika: check epson's site to see if they have drivers for linux
<Coded1> dartos: sorry that was for someone else
<dartos> Tdog676: sudo apt-get install gcc
<dartos> Coded1: oh okat :(
<Tdog676> tks dartos
<dartos> Tdog676: np
<kunji> dartos: I thought gcc was included?  just not g++?
<dartos> Tdog676: I think that also gives you a debugger
<dartos> kunji: It wasn't in fedora... idk if it is here
<Coded1> dartos: try "sudo lsmod | grep nvidia"
<dartos> Coded1: nothing
<dartos> btw what is the difference between su and sudo?
<Coded1> dartos: try "sudo lsmod | grep nouveau"
<dartos> Coded1: yeah things... I know thats the driver i'm on now. It works fine... just not for steam :(
<kunji> dartos: I have it, and I know I haven't installed it
<dartos> kunji: have what?
<kunji> dartos: gcc
<Coded1> dartos: k, try "sudo apt-get remove --purge nouveau"
<dartos> kunji: ah... I like gcc when I have an IDE to go with it
<dartos> Coded1: WHY? that is the only thing keeping my video alive
<Coded1> dartos: lol, that's also keeping your nvidia drivers from loading... try "apt-get install jockey-gtk"
<kunji> dartos: I actually don't know of any C or C++ IDE that I like, I do like some syntax highlighting though, so I usually use gedit.
<dartos> kunji: codeblocks is nice
<dartos> kunji: small and functional
<dartos> kunji: also someone started maintaining devc++ again... i never liked it though... then there is emacs :D
<dartos> Coded1: no package nouveau
<kunji> dartos: yuck, yuck, and yuck, to each his own though.
<dartos> kunji: i have become dependent on auto-complete
<Coded1> dartos: did you install 'jockey-gtk' ?
<dartos> kunji: I havn't really used C++ for much besides Qt as of late. I have been loving haxe and monogame... I usually only make games though
<dartos> Coded1: downloading
<Coded1> k
<dartos> Coded1: actually I tried jockey on another intall of 12.10 (this is the 3rd one) and it failed at the driver install
<Techeavy> Has anyone installed ubuntu 13?
<dartos> Coded1: and from what I have seen it failed on all 12.10...
<laurus> How do I connect a Nexus 7 running Ubuntu to my Ubuntu computer via USB cable?
<dartos> Coded1: but I'll try again if you want
<zykotick9> !13.04 | Techeavy
<ubottu> Techeavy: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<kunji> Techeavy: Future releases are not supported here.  I would tell you the room where they are... but I forgot the name of it.
<becom33> is there a way to link in android to keep a log of the installed applications in my machine and reinstall them automatically after I reinstall ubuntu ?
<becom33> like in android *
<dartos> Coded1: I installed it.. but when I run jockey-gtk it doesn't run... strange
<kunji> Techeavy: Oh, nvm, zykotick9's got it covered :P
<zykotick9> !clone | becom33
<ubottu> becom33: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<becom33> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<threex5> could someone explain to me how there could be broken repositories in synaptic that don't appear in sources.list?
<gskellig> I was trying to fix my nvidia drivers, and now when I login I just get a desktop and a mouse. Unity/gnome are gone
<gskellig> I can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 though
<dartos> Coded1: it doesn't look like jockey is going to work... should I install the additional drivers thing from the software center>
<Coded1> dartos: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/to-do-list-after-new-installation-of.html
<Techeavy> Ok thanks guys.
<Coded1> dartos: ya they stopped using jockey apparently
<Maxx__> I can't even get a desktop
<fas> What would cause my server to not log me in as myself when loggin in via ssh?
<dartos> Coded1: they have a built in jockey now 0.o
<dartos> sir you are amazing
<fas> After a reboot, I log in via ssh
<gskellig> aha! i fixed it
<gskellig> still have nvidia problem though
<gskellig> can anyone help me with bumblebee?
<dartos> Coded1: applying changes... lets see if this fixes it
<fas> But I still need to 'su user' to my user to get my user
<sulit> heloo
<sulit> hello
<sulit> everyone
<dartos> I am going to try restarting lightdm... for teh lulz
<sulit> o,yeah
<dartos> 80% sure thats a bad idea
<Maxx__> Hello
<sulit> I want to use it
<Coded1> dartos: your best off rebooting
<Maxx__> I'm using 12.04 and cannot get past the login screen.
<dartos> Coded1: yeah i see that
<Coded1> proprietary drivers are fickle beasts
<fas> Maxx__: what's it saying is wrong?
<dartos> Maxx__: did you type in your password?
<Maxx__> Yes, I did.
<dartos> Maxx__: was it the right one?
<dartos> Maxx__: you are not giving us much to work with here... sorry
<dartos> Coded1: X didn't start
<Maxx__> Yes.  When I tried typing the wrong one, it simply highlighted the box and allowed me to re-enter the password. When I enter the right one, it goes off the login screen for a second then comes right back
<kunji> fas: Have you checked that all is as it should be in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?  Also you can run ssh more verbosely to figure out exactly what is happening.
<dartos> Coded1: I need to manually startx... and it doesn't look like unity is starting either
<fas> kunji: thanks for answering, I just looked at it and nothing seems different
<dartos> -_- if conical keeps messing ubuntu up like this people will never switch
<fas> kunji: when I log in via ssh, it asks for my username, then I give it and I have the pubkey auth. Then I get a terminal but it's not normal
<fas> I use oh-my-zsh but I just get normal zsh
<fas> Also, cd brings me to what seems like a guest acount's hime
<Coded1> check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  look for device
<fas> kunji: does that make sense?
<Coded1> dartos: you should see a "Driver" listing under "Device"
<fas> Then, I type 'su myuser' and I get oh-my-zsh back and cd brings me to the right directory
<dartos> Coded1: okay ill check
<dartos> Coded1: no xorg.conf
<kunji> fas: Hmm, I think I know what you're saying, but it's not behavior I've ever seen before.  Maybe the BASH environment is wrong?
<dartos> just xorg.conf.failsafe
<dartos> and that says the driver is not vesa
<dartos> now*
<Coded1> dartos: cool, try "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Coded1> then "startx"
<dartos> okay
<ThePhoenix> Looking for a good media converter… Anyone have any suggestions?
<ThePhoenix> I tried ConvertMe!, but… didn't install properly
<fas> kunji: how can I check?
<giggazilla> Anyone familiar with having a drive fail in raid 5 using intel ich9 and replacing.... it rebuilt both the array's, but my 2tb is showing as no data.
<disco-eel> 'Evening
<fas> I have my user set up to use zsh through /etc/passwd
<dartos> Coded1: random reboot?
<Coded1> ThePhoenix: check out "gstreamer gui" on google
<kunji> ThePhoenix: ffmpeg, vlc, mplayer, though the later two may use ffmpeg underneath, not sure.  ffmpeg will take some learning to use correctly, but it's by far the most powerful media converter I've seen.
<giggazilla> I was able to boot into initramfs and run some dmraid commands to see the mappers still listed under /dev
<ThePhoenix> Didn't know vlc did converting as well as playing
<Coded1> dartos: what command made it reboot?
<giggazilla> Plus blkid returns the path to all the partitions I had defined previously
<ThePhoenix> will check out those various suggestions, thanks
<dartos> Coded1: it just kinda did... but it was a normal reboot so...
<Coded1> dartos: see what happens when it comes back up
<kunji> fas: I'm not sure, I don't mess with mine, sorry I couldn't be more help.  I would recommend running the ssh daemon with -v or whatever it is for verbose, maybe -vvv?  Then it will give you a lot more output and there may be some indication in all of that of what is happening.
<dartos> Coded1: x didn't start by itself
<dartos> I started X and still see no unity
<fas> kunji: I'm accessing it via putty
<dartos> Coded1: nvidia's xorg is still there
<fas> is that something I set on the server side?
<disco-eel> did you look at the lightdm logfile yet?
<dartos> Coded1: oh yay system problem detected -_-
<disco-eel> theres always juicy stuff in there
<dartos> I am looking at the details... and something with Xorg...
<Maxx__> Gotta love those system problem detected(s)
<dartos> Maxx__: ikr
<disco-eel> Its samba giving me mine
<Coded1> dartos: pastebin
<giggazilla> Anyone?
<dartos> Coded1: idk if I can...
<Coded1> dartos: which nvidia card do you have?
<disco-eel> I havent checked why casue im lazy
<dartos> Coded1: GTX 560Ti
<dartos> Coded1: crysis 2 edition ;)
<kunji> fas: That's fine, yeah, you would set it on the server side.  I don't want to accidentally lock you out of your server, but i think something like sudo service ssh stop && sudo service ssh start -v  will run both commands and then you can just connect again, you should confirm that with someone else before trying it though.  I'm not sure about the -v when calling it through upstart.
<Coded1> dartos: do you see anything with "EE" in the error log?
<dartos> Was there ever an ubuntu version Linaro?
<fas> thanks for your help
<fas> I'll look into that
<fas> I have physical access if anything goes haywire anyways
<dartos> Coded1: where would I look?
<dartos> Coded1: it is like a whole system log
<disco-eel> Why do I hear sometimes that modprobe.conf is depreciated? The man page doesn't seem to say so
<dartos> Coded1: the actual error was
<Maxx__> Well. I guess I will tackle my problem anew tomorrow.  Thanks everyone.
<fas> kunji: odd. I didn't get kicked out of my connection
<fas> is it ssh or ssh server? or openssh?
<disco-eel> where should I be configuring my modules?
<fas> It told me it stopped and restarted
<Coded1> dartos: can you try "dmesg | pastebinit && cat /etc/var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit"?
<dartos> Coded1: It's too big
<dartos> wait I have an idea... let me try something
<kunji> fas: Actually it should be that smooth if all is well.  ssh-server should be the package for openssh I think.  I'm not sure about the -v when running it as a daemon though, using the debug modes is probably better, this should help: http://fixunix.com/mandrake/122505-run-sshd-debugging-mode.html
<giggazilla> Ok, well I guess the first step is to boot from the ubuntu livecd
<dartos> Coded1: I don't thiknk trying the experimental ones is a good idea...
<dartos> btw does anyone know if you can get an ubuntu thinkpad in the USA?
<disco-eel> sure, why not?
<fas> kunji: it appears it's logging me in as root
<dartos> disco-eel: no I mean buy one with ubuntu already on it
<disco-eel> right
<Coded1> I've personally used the 310 drivers and they work pretty good, It may be a good idea however to try one of the other drivers first and switch
<disco-eel> hmm
<fas> kunji: which is odd since that's disallowed in my confg
<dartos> disco-eel: they sell those in the UK but I don't see any on their US site
<dartos> Coded1: okay
<disco-eel> best to call I say
<dartos> Coded1: trying the nvidia-current instead of nvidia-current-updates
<kunji> fas: That's not good at all, I thought that wasn't allowed in the default sshd_config, ... that could be really bad then.
<dartos> disco-eel: probably... but that means interactions with... humans....
<chriys> my server won't work even in local. The server is running and error.log shows this caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<chriys> .[00:06:20] <chriys> and also child process 24148 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
<disco-eel> you will get handed off a bunch but if your persistent Id think
 * dartos makes a face of disgust 
<disco-eel> yeah I understand
<coolspot> So no solution to make a WiFi hotspot with WPA in 12.04?
<chriys> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1661802/apache-server-keeps-crashing-caught-sigterm-shutting-downmy server won't work even in local. The server is running and error.log shows this caught SIGTERM, shutting down  and also child process 24148 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM*
<kunji> coolspot: That is highly dependent on your hardware as far as I know
<Coded1> dartos: what happened?
<coolspot> kunji: Worked in previous releases, so hardware is not at fault.
<dartos> Coded1: same thing
<kunji> coolspot: It should work then, maybe you're using a different driver or something?
<dartos> Coded1: going to try the 310 i guess...
<chriys> :x sorry guys little mistake here is the message: my server won't work even in local. The server is running and error.log shows this caught SIGTERM, shutting down  and also child process 24148 still did not exit, sending a SIGTERM
<trkmstrwggy> whats up guys
<fas> kunji, https://gist.github.com/4680390
<coolspot> kunji: No, just vanilla. WPA and related are greyed out for whatever reason, same in other distros based on 12.04.
<dartos> Coded1: they need to really work on linux GPU support....
<dartos> Coded1: do you have the default kernal?
<disco-eel> I was never a fan of the phone deal until this strange day..I had to call Micro**t for my w box
<kunji> coolspot: Where are you looking to see this WPA option?
<RigidWig> anyone know what this is all about: http://pastebin.com/zxREG1Xa ??
<disco-eel> I was shocked...
<drumroll> I need help installing a package containing network drivers on my computer that has no internet
<drumroll> I'm not having much luck with google
<disco-eel> usb key?
<drumroll> do I need apt-offline installed on the destination pc?
<drumroll> I do have a USB key
<disco-eel> did you find your chipset yet?
<drumroll> just not sure how to get packages onto it, including dependencies, and then install them on dest. pc
<drumroll> My chipset is atheros 8161
<Coded1> dartos: I'm running 13.04 I have 3.8.0-2-generic
<fas> kunji, the end of that file is from today
<drumroll> I found a package with the driver but it said "dependency is not satisfiable"
<dartos> Coded1: is 13.04 more stable then 12.10... I have had NOTHING but problems with 12.10... these damn drivers
<drumroll> "dependency is not satisfiable: linux-image-3.5.0-18-generic
<coolspot> kunji: "Create New Wireless Network", and "nm-connection-editor" and wherever. Do you have such hardware and if so could you see if they are greyed out for you too?
<disco-eel> hmm
<dartos> I am thinking of just reinstaling 12.04...
<drumroll> would 13.04 have the drivers I need?
<drumroll> I didn't realize there was a 13.04 already
<Coded1> dartos: not a chance buddy.  I'm having stuff crash all day long.  Luckily I have an SSD :)  It makes the error reporting much faster
<dartos> Coded1: ug...
<Coded1> just upgrading crashes things
<fas> kunji: specifically line 2000+
<Coded1> dartos: sometimes it makes it easier installing from scratch and following the step by steps right from the start
<dartos> Coded1: if only i could curse in this channel.... I am really mad right now... it didn;t work... again
<dartos> Coded1: that would be litterally the 12 time I did that
<dartos> today....
<adamshumpisxxx> Is anyone available to help me with an Xbox 360 wired controller issue?
<disco-eel> was it alx?
<dartos> Coded1: wait... WAIT
<kunji> coolspot: I think my card is a different one, just to be clear you mean in the Security dropdown menu?  WPA & WPA2 Personal and WPA & WPA2 Enterprise are both options for me.
<freestylesno> im trying to figure out what i need to do to dual boot on a laptop that came with win8
<Coded1> drumroll: try "sudo apt-get install --simulate build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r`" and download all the packages separately
<dartos> Coded1: IT SEEMS to be working... unity started up and the 310 driver is still selected in software sources
<dartos> I am going to run a benchmark to check
<coolspot> kunji: Yes, "Wireless Security", as you can see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171914/sharing-wireless-connection-with-other-pcs-and-phones
<Coded1> drumroll: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<drumroll> Coded1 couldn't make those instructions work
<bravis> why is Gstreamer not in ubuntu?
<adamshumpisxxx> If anyone can weigh in on this issue I would appreciate it:
<adamshumpisxxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2110717
<juniour> hi
<Coded1>  drumroll; what happens?
<coolspot> kunji: And others are having the same issue with different hardware, and I'm also testing on two different machines. http://askubuntu.com/questions/142379/unable-to-use-wpa-security-when-using-laptop-as-hotspot-with-an-intel-3945abg
<drumroll> the irony of instructions to download a network driver...
<dartos> Coded1: if this is working... I will buy you a beer :D
<disco-eel> im seeing something that says you ought to blacklist the atl1c mod too
<disco-eel> drumroll check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/105607/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar8131-ethernet-card-working
<Coded1> dartos: your success is a gift on its own buddy
<disco-eel> did you already look at that?
<kunji> coolspot: Hmm, those aren't grayed out for me.  That's not how I usually create a hotspot though myself, I usually use a much more manual method.  I never had much success with those actually working through the GUI, despite that all the options are available.
<dartos> Coded1: well lets see i didn't run the benchmark yet...
<coolspot> kunji: You're on 12.04, right? Not 12.10.
<kunji> fas: It looks like it changes your identity after checking the blacklist?  Check if you're on the blacklist, also do confirm that sshd_config has root login disabled, just so that is absolutely for sure.
<Coded1> dartos: well unity loading is a good sign
<juniour> coolspt ubuntu provide wep for hotspot
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know of anything like landscape, but absolutely free, so i can manage an entire net of systems?
<dartos> that it is
<kunji> coolspot: It is working on a 12.04 machine and two 12.10 machines here.
<fas> kunji: it has it disabled
<coolspot> juniour: Yes, WEP is available but not WPA* which used to be available.
<drumroll> it's not that those instructions don't work
<kunji> TheLordOfTime: Umm, I don't know what landscape does, but Nagios is a good way to do some server monitoring.
<drumroll> it's just that the destination pc does not have internet
<drumroll> I'm downloading network driver packages
<giggazilla> How can you tell the live cd to stop trying to locate harddisks and just load the live cd?
<coolspot> kunji: Just to make sure, you're trying hotspot/adhoc and not regular connection?
<juniour> coolspot i never seen wpa
<TheLordOfTime> kunji:  i'm aware of nagios for montioring, but i need remote management as well... perhaps i should just ask in -server :/
<fas> kunji: also, I don't have anything blacklisted.
<juniour> coolspot when i turned hotspot its wep ony
<drumroll> So I need to get the packages from "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic
<drumroll> and put them via usb to another pc
<giggazilla> Is there a certain key I can press or something?
<coolspot> juniour: Yes, older versions had it available, which is what I want. Which is why I'm trying to figure out why it's disabled and how to enable it again.
<disco-eel> yeah
<dartos> Coded1: the haven benchmark is beautiful
<Coded1> dartos: congrats
<dartos> Coded1: especially at 60 FPS
<disco-eel> that page was just one of the things that came up
<drumroll> where does apt-get install --download-only put the packages?
<adamshumpisxxx> Does anyone know how to configure the Xbox 360 controller driver dead zone?
<dartos> Coded1: sir... I can't thank you enough
<Coded1> dartos: no problems buddy have at er
<juniour> ohhh
<dartos> Coded1: ...just...just...thank so much
<kunji> coolspot: Ah, I see what you mean now, I still have WPA & WPA2 Personal though, The Enterprise one is grayed out though, as is LEAP and Dynamic WEP.  Anyway, is it actually important that this be reproduce on my system?  Especially considering that we don't have the same hardware...
 * dartos bursts into tears
<dr_willis> drumroll:  /var/cache/apt/ perhaps - or whever the resst of the .deb gets cached at
<Coded1> lol now don't get too sentimental I'm gonna cry too
<dartos> lol
<dartos> Coded1: you don't understand what this means
<juniour> kunji i dont think its hardware issue
<coolspot> kunji: Well, others are having the same issue with hardware I don't have. What WiFi cards do you have? And you don't have to enable any hotspot, just check if the things are greyed out or not, which they are for me and others.
<Dr_Physicist> Can I install Ubuntu 12.10 QQ by side of two others OS and later change the size of them with, for example: Gparted?
<dartos> I can move all my game development to linux now :D no more windows :D
<giggazilla> Anyone?
<disco-eel> does anyone understand what I mean about the modules?
<juniour> kunji the same hard ware provide wep.wpa * in windows os but in ubuntu it provides wep ony
<Coded1> dartos: you're not gonna propose are you, I don't think I can handle that
<Coded1> lol
<dr_willis> giggazilla:  in not sure we are clear on the question.
<juniour> so  i think its not the hard ware issue
<disco-eel> oh ok
<Dr_Physicist> dr_willis, Can I install Ubuntu 12.10 QQ by side of two others OS and later change the size of them with, for example: Gparted?
<dr_willis> Dr_Physicist:  yes
<dartos> Coded1: lol no... btw how would I know if upgrading to the next release of ubuntu would break this
<dartos> Coded1: should I just wait and look up forums and stuff?
<disco-eel> well Im just a bit confused on where I should pass options for my modules
<kunji> coolspot: Right I did check, my card is an Atheros AR9300.  You could try using hostapd for this, it's what I usually use for this kind of thing, this could help getting started with it: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-setting-wireless-access-point/
<disco-eel> modprobe.conf?
<Coded1> dartos: wait it out buddy, next release they want to start with Wayland
<Coded1> I can smell the borked boxen already
<dartos> Coded1: wayland?
<disco-eel> ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<disco-eel> oops
<kunji> Coded1: Wayland... well, we'll see how that actually goes over.
<Coded1> dartos: it's a sweet idea, check it out on youtube
<Coded1> think of a 3D game where all the surfaces are your desktop
<kunji> Coded1: Did they ever find a way to reincorporate network transparency?
<adamshumpisxxx> Does anyone know how to configure the Xbox 360 controller driver dead zone?
<drumroll> dr_willis thank you that is where the packages downloaded
<Coded1> kunji: network transparency?
<dartos> Coded1: it looks like compiz...
<coolspot> kunji: I also have "AR9300", which is a generic name for these models, the specific card I have is AR9382, you might have the same or AR9380, I think. So you're not using any other software to have WPA available as an option for hotspot?
<Dr_Physicist> dr_willis: Thank you for the answer. Just one more thing. Does not any kind of problem?
<dr_willis> Dr_Physicist:  theres alwyas potential for problems..
<fas> kunji: I think I figured it out
<kunji> Coded1: Well, that's just the thing right, X is actually a server and can send to clients, it lets us do neat things like using the -X option with ssh.  Also it lets you do things like run many end terminals on the same server, whatever they're calling that these days.
<kunji> fas: What did you find?  I've been looking at the log, but I haven't figured anything out yet T.T
<Coded1> kunji: ahh you mean wayland remote "X" sessions
<giggazilla> dr_willis: the live cd hangs and when I esc out of the graphic it keeps trying to discover /dev/sda...b... etc
<fas> kunji: I installed xwindows the other day, when logging in via ssh and if I do 'cd' and then 'ls' I get a .desktop file and a README
<kunji> Coded1: So they did end up doing it?
<Coded1> I think that's going to turn into a VNC kinda thing
<chriys> it'S alright i found solution -_-'
<chriys> ethernet cable was unplugged
<fas> the README says something like, this directory has been unmounted for your safety, use the gui to click the .desktop file or type in *some command*
<Coded1> kunji: Wayland basically replaces X
<chriys> does somebody can test this website and tell me if it works please http://regroupementjeunesseenaction.com/
<chriys> i'm verifying if it works outside of my local network
<adamshumpisxxx> That website does not work.
<kunji> Coded1: I know, but those functions of X were originally planned to be scrapped in wayland because of difficulties doing it with Wayland's very different architecture.  It's been some time since I looked at the project though, they may have changed their minds.
<Coded1> kunji: you could always run X as headless and still have remotes
<disco-eel> so for instance, if I want to add support for more loop devices, I set "loop options loop max_loop=64"
<threex5> is there a particular version of ubuntu that works better in gnome fallback mode? I'm running 12.10 and it's a little buggy
<kunji> Coded1: You mean side by side with wayland?  Hmm, we'll have to see if they play nice, but I would expect some contention between them.
<threex5> i would be willing to downgrade if it was worth it.
<kunji> threex5: You mean using gnome-panel?
<threex5> correct
<dr_willis> threex5:  gnome-fallback mode is scheduled for eventual  removal.. but it may have gotten a stay of execution for a few more releases
<fas> kunji: does that infor help?
<Coded1> kunji: I doubt there will be many issues, they are so different now that they probably won't even notice eachother
<cyberman_> ls
<giggazilla> dr_willis:  I'm wondering if it's messing up with the chipset raid array I have
<dr_willis> threex5:  if you like the old skool type desktop. you may want to check out Lubuntu
<threex5> dr_willis, I know. this is causing me anxiety.
<Dr_Physicist> dr_willis: Yes. Where can I find a tutorial to up the partitions for start of installation?
<dr_willis> threex5:  gnome2 is dead... time to move on
<threex5> I might try lubuntu again. I really, really like gnome 2 though
<adamshumpisxxx> That website does not work.
<threex5> no!
<dr_willis> gnome2 has had issues for ages....  people just overlooked them
<chriys> adamshumpisxxx seriously ? this is weird
<dr_willis> Dr_Physicist:  i just use a gparted live cd normally
<threex5> I don't understand why I have to move on from software that works exactly the way I like it, that I've already mastered
<adamshumpisxxx> Yes. Seriously.
<kunji> fas: Hmm, it doesn't help me, someone else probably would know more than I do though.
<threex5> So frustrating. Mate is buggy too
<adamshumpisxxx> I would say if you love GNOME2 then use MATE.
<dr_willis> threex5:  the gnome devs gave many reasons for moveing  away from gnome2
<chriys> can you try to add the www admshumpisxxx
<chriys> what is mate ?
<coolspot> kunji: Could you provide a quick screenshot of the available WPA options regarding hotspot/adhoc that you see?
<threex5> mate is a fork of gnome 2
<adamshumpisxxx> But the big problem I have with it is the "Shut Down..." option under System is missing for me.
 * dr_willis finds the desktop hes using really dosent matter much....
<adamshumpisxxx> The website does not work even with the "www" in front of it.
<Edve> adamshumpisxxx: try to reinstall the GUI
<adamshumpisxxx> I already did. I even reinstalled the DM.
<giggazilla> dr_willis:  I will try the live cd without dmraid enabled and see what happens.
<adamshumpisxxx> Nothing works.
<Coded1> dartos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FjuPn7MXMs
<Edve> hmm
<dr_willis> giggazilla:   i dont use raid. so no idea how it affects thingss
<adamshumpisxxx> If you want to check out my issue I can send you my current thread link in UBuntu Forums.
<Edve> how you shut down the computer since ?
<Dr_Physicist> dr_willis: Thank you.
<Edve> Yeah send it up though
<adamshumpisxxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2109915
<adamshumpisxxx> I use "sudo shotdown -P now".
<adamshumpisxxx> Or "sudo reboot".
<chriys> i'm lost my webserver won't work -_-
<kunji> coolspot: My memory is failing me, what site is it for posting images again?
<chriys> i can access to my webserver from local but not from outside somebody has a solution ?
<coolspot> kunji: ompldr.org for example
<adamshumpisxxx> Check your DNS setup.
<dr_willis> chriys:  soiunds like router is not port forwarding
<adamshumpisxxx> And make sure your router allows a connection from the outside.
<chriys> i can even access it using mydomain.com
<adamshumpisxxx> Try SSHing from your cell phone.
<kunji> coolspot: http://ompldr.org/vaGFpOQ/Screenshot%20from%202013-01-31%2000:40:28.png
<chriys> adamshumpisxxx how to SSHing ?
<adamshumpisxxx> You don't know how to SSH?
<adamshumpisxxx> Uh oh...
<Edve> hmm
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<adamshumpisxxx> What do you think Edve?
<drumroll> so im trying to run a script
<Edve> hmm you did use which repo ?
<chriys> i know it but never did from a cellphone. I'm using iphone 3g
<coolspot> kunji: And in the "Wireless" tab "Mode" is set to"Ad-hoc" instead of "Infrastructure"?
<drumroll> "./driver-select alx" -> PERMISSION DENIED
<drumroll> "sudo ./driver-select alx" -> command not found
<adamshumpisxxx> Check your PM Edve.
<drumroll> help?
<kunji> coolspot: Yeah, with infrastructure nothing is grayed out.
<jbud> drumroll: sudo su
<dr_willis> dont use sudo su.....
<dr_willis> sudo -s  or sudo -i will work
<coolspot> kunji: Hmm, ok. Thanks. How did you get it available? You must've done something..
<dr_willis> drumroll:  get a root shell  via 'sudo -i' and try the script again
<kunji> coolspot: I wouldn't worry about my system being different though, it's not a fresh install, it's using hostapd and various other things, something might have been installed as a dependency.. who know, I really wouldn't sweat it.  I really couldn't tell you how, this is the first time I looked at it on this system, because as I said, I usually do that with hostapd and dnsmasq and iptables.. in the terminal.
<drumroll> dr_willis: still getting permission denied
<coolspot> kunji: And that's from the 12.04 system?
<kunji> coolspot: yeah
<dr_willis> drumroll:  it is an executable scrit/file?
<drumroll> yes
<coolspot> kunji: Ok, I'll have to dig deeper then. Thanks.
<drumroll> -bash: ./scripts/driver-select: Permissoin denied
<drumroll> I've got a # prompt
<kunji> coolspot: No problem, but if you know that it works in 12.10, upgrading might be the way to go, or there are ways to install the newer packages on 12.04.
<dr_willis> drumroll:  what does ls -l say about the ./scriptss/driver-select file       what does the 'file' command say abvout it also
<adamshumpisxxx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2110717
<drumroll> -rw-r--r-- 1 aaron aaron 11736 jul 3 2012 ./scripts/driver-select
<coolspot> kunji: Well, I'm not looking to use Ubuntu actually, I'm just checking on the issue as it appears on distros based on Ubuntu. I will soon use Trisquel 6.0 (100% fully free), which is 12.04, and LTS obviously, so.. yeah. I'll have to try newer packages and hostapd and so on. :/
<drumroll> ./scripts/driver-select: a /usr/bin/env bash script, ASCII text executable
<drumroll> dr_willis got thanks
<drumroll> chmod 777
<kunji> coolspot: Actually, the kernel handles this, no?  This might be the machine I installed the newer kernel on, in which case that might be precisely the difference that is important between 12.04 and 12.10.  I see this bug report here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=818214  That is for the 3.3 kernel, it might have been broken in 3.2 as well (I think 12.04 uses 3.2 by default).  Maybe it's fixed in the 3.5 kernel (I think what 12
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 818214 in wpa_supplicant "kernel is not able to create ad-hoc wifi (hotspot) with WPA encryption" [Low,New]
<drumroll> how do I chmod every file in a folder
<dr_willis> drumroll:  ;) guess it wasent executable eh...
<drumroll> nope it wasn't
<drumroll> I thought I chmod'd it already, but I did something wrong
<dr_willis> drumroll:  best to not go wild with chmod
<coolspot> kunji: You got cut off at "(I think what 12".
<drumroll> i haven't gotten a handle of chmod yet
<drumroll> I only know 777
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<drumroll> makes things work
<dr_willis> drumroll:  and forgetg about 777 you RARELY ever want to use 777
<kunji> coolspot: at the end?  Maybe it's fixed in the 3.5 kernel (I think what 12.10 is using).
<coolspot> kunji: And yes, I was looking at that bug report earlier..
<drumroll> 766?
<dr_willis> !permissions | drumroll
<ubottu> drumroll: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> learn about them ;)
<kunji> coolspot: If that is what the problem is, then the packages aren't going to make a difference and messing with them will just be a waste of time.
<jbud> drumroll: u means user, a means anyone, r means owner/root ;; r means read, w means write, x means execute ;; chmod ua+rw file    means user and anyone has read and write abilities for file
<coolspot> kunji: What version of Linux did you install? It's not so nice for this to appear in the LTS release..
<kunji> coolspot: I did install 12.04, but I'm not using that kernel anymore.  That kernel did not play nice with any of my wireless devices, they would hang and broadcast, effectively jamming the entire wireless band.  It was not pleasant.
<drumroll> make worked woo
<coolspot> kunji: So, what version of Linux did you install on that 12.04 machine to get WPA available?
<fas> Anyone know how to uninstall x? Or at least stop it from logging me into X when logging in via ssh?
<dr_willis> !text | fas
<ubottu> fas: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kunji> coolspot: I'm using 3.5.0-22 at the moment, the same as what 12.10 is using, the only reason I did that instead of just upgrading to 12.10 was as a learning experience really.
<fas> dr_willis: that's not what I want
<dr_willis> i dont see how  logging in via ssh.. logs you into X
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, is there a way to set a more specific location for gnome weather?
<drumroll_itworke> WOO IM ONLINE
<dr_willis> fas:  the you should give more details..
<fas> dr_willis: after installing x I get problems logging in via ssh
<dr_willis> fas:  problems  such as ?
<fas> dr_willis: It logs me in as my user but typing 'cd' doesn't bring me to my home
<drumroll_itworke> thanks dr_willis jbud Coded1
<coolspot> kunji: Ah, ok. So 12.04 is borked with regards to this. Sad thing on LTS. Well, cheers for the help.
<kunji> dr_willis: His .bashrc maybe?  I could be completely off track though
<drumroll_itworke> brand new build complete
<fas> I then have to do 'su myuser' and then 'cd' to get to my home
<Coded1> drumroll_itworke: congrats buddy
<giggazilla> Is there a way to limit dmesg output from the initramfs prompt?  less and more aren't available
<drumrolll> thanks Coded1
<kunji> coolspot: anytime, yeah, I've actually found 12.10 to work out much better for me in pretty much every regard.
<drumrolll> it was a pain
<fas> dr_willis: after logging in via ssh I don't get my home, I get a .desktop file and a README, which both look like they pertain to X
<drumrolll> I buckled and bought windows for this build too, just for games
<drumrolll> windows won't even install
<drumrolll> Linux: 1 Windows: 0
<fas> dr_willis: does that make sense?
<dr_willis> fas  youa re using an encrypted home.. so it makes sence...
<dr_willis> its not unencrypting the home when you sssh in
<fas> How do I get it to do that when sshing in?
<dr_willis> and what is IN the readme?
<dr_willis> I dont use encrypted home.. so no idea...
<seeqwell> uptime tells me I have 4 users in my system and I only have one terminal open which one is for me, one is auto assigned to root.  What are the other two and how to I kill the pid please?
<fas> It wasn't like this prior to a recent reboot
<dr_willis> you may want to check on askubuntu.com for ssh and encrypted home issues
<coolspot> kunji: I was looking to use Trisquel 6.0 (Ubuntu 12.04) as a server, also doing this hotspot, so I'd want WPA obviously. But doesn't seem to be the solution. Unless I just use a router on the ethernet port and let that do the wireless bit, but I'd prefer not to do that.
<fas> dr_willis: I think I figured it out
<fas> thanks for your help
<drumroll> how do I update from os
<drumroll> from *terminal
<kunji> coolspot: It still might work with hostapd, seems like it did for this person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835274
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update
<drumroll> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<dr_willis> drumroll:  yes...
<billytwowilly> why trisquel?
<Coded1> drumroll: yup
<drumroll> thx
<fas> kunji, dr_willis, prior to reboot I had logged in physically (at my desk) as my user thus whenever sshing in it was already unencrypted. Then after a reboot I didn't log back in so I need to unencrypt home every time I log in.
<giggazilla> Looks like I have grep at least so that's plus
<coolspot> kunji: That's not regarding 12.04 though?
<dr_willis> fas:  makes sence to me.. I dont se emuch point in using encrypted home on my desktop machines
<fas> dr_willis: it's a server
<fas> but yeah, I did it just for fun
<fas> didn't know of any downsides
<dr_willis> seen LOTS of people with encrypted issues in here.
<dr_willis> ;)
<kunji> coolspot: Ah, you're right, my bad.  Not sure why I thought it was.
<fas> haha good, not just me
<dr_willis> unless its on a laptop and you have critical stuff you dont want to get stolen.
<dr_willis> i dont see much point.
<dr_willis> bbl
<fas> dr_willis: unfortunately it's a pain to stop home encryption
<aaron_> uh what do I do if I get a general protection fault
<aaron_> screen turns black, scrolling white text
<drumroll_> what causes general protection fault
<coolspot> kunji: How about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1046918
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1046918 in wpa (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Enable RSN (WPA2) encryption support for IBSS (ad-hoc)" [Medium,Fix released]
<hillary> I have a window popup when starting libreoffice "Error loading BASIC of document  file:///home/hillary/.config/libreoffice/3/user/basic/dialog.xlc"
 * momo_ test
<gnomefreak> test cnfirmed
<hillary> When i click ok it start working well
<hillary> what could be the issue here
<hillary> It reads generalinput/output error
<hillary> Any help?
<hillary> I have a window popup when starting libreoffice "Error loading BASIC of document  file:///home/hillary/.config/libreoffice/3/user/basic/dialog.xlc"
<hillary> I have a window popup when starting libreoffice "Error loading BASIC of document  file:///home/hillary/.config/libreoffice/3/user/basic/dialog.xli"
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<kunji> coolspot: Hmm, that looks good, but as they say, they need the kernel changes, otherwise it will actually be creating an unsecured network.  That probably means the option on my 12.04 install actually creates an unsecured network though -_- good thing I wasn't using it.
<coolspot> kunji: Yeah, dang it :/
<fsvehla> Even though I have set /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to prompt=Lts, I get “New release '12.10' available.” on login. Is that normal?
<aeon-ltd> fsvehla: try lower case 'l'?
<somsip> book_list_for_tag (probably)
<somsip> ooops
<fsvehla> aeon-ltd: Ooh
<fsvehla> aeon-ltd: Good catch, but that wasn’t it.
<xrs> go into the software sorces and adjust there
<xrs> tell it you only want lts notifications
<greenmang0> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pen9u1n> is it safe to remove a partition with parted, and add it again, and the partition still mount able?
<xrs> sure but any data on the partition will be gone
<pen9u1n> why? I will do nothing on that area
<vbgunz> anyone here pretty familiar with the quirks of ssh? I have a private key that can log into a host over lan without a problem *but* using the exact same key, going over the internet through the public ip, connects to the same exact RSA verified host but my private key does not get accepted and neither does my password.
<pen9u1n> actually i want to resize a part
<aeon-ltd> pen9u1n: if you are mounting it like /dev/sdx/ and the x is the same
<vbgunz> none of these problems exist if I connect over lan, but over the internet, the key fails and so does the password
<vbgunz> does anyone know what I can look into for fixing this?
<xrs> could be your router is not forwarding
<aeon-ltd> vbgunz: if you have a firewall restriction that only allows connections over lan that could be it
<xrs> have you set up port forwarding for SSH on the router? no firewall restrictions that conflict?
<vbgunz> it is and should be forwarding, I connect to the same RSA host, it checks the private key and fails then prompts for a password and that fails too
<RiXtEr> How can I remove a directory when there is so many files in it I can't even do a ls in it? (I have done rm -fr /path/to/directory, but it ran for about 10 hours, any my cpu load was cruising about 8 )
<aeon-ltd> RiXtEr: how did you get so many files>
<aeon-ltd> ?
<RiXtEr> I think a bug in another program.
<hillary> anybody with a remedy to my problem?
<aeon-ltd> RiXtEr: if the progam's running then it could be generating faster than you can rm
<xrs> vbgunz,  there is also #ssh and #openssh
<RiXtEr> aeon-ltd, hrm, I doubt it, but I will give it a shot.
<aeon-ltd> RiXtEr: if it is, try booting to a livecd then managing the files there
<RiXtEr> well, I can end the program, but it doesn't seem that is the issue.
<RiXtEr> aeon-ltd, I ran rm with the program down for about 10 mins and the folder size never changes
<aeon-ltd> RiXtEr: do you own all the files?
<RiXtEr> aeon-ltd, the problem is I don't even know how many files are in this folder, but most are 0k
<RiXtEr> aeon-ltd, running this as root.
<aeon-ltd> ah
<RiXtEr> aeon-ltd, the only reason I noticed it at all, is that I ran out of inodes.
<xrs> have you tried the verbose switch to see what its doing?
<RiXtEr> xrs, it looks to be working...
<xrs> well i cant think of anything becides cloneine the drive but ignoreing that dir, then format n restore
<kwerk> becides?
<xrs> i should sleep
<RiXtEr> xrs, I didn't know if anyone had a clever dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/directory command.
<litropy> Hi, all - I'm running stock 12.04; I have no sound. I guess I'd like to start with pulling my soundcard info, which I need help with, and also seeing if it's properly active, which I also need help with. But, if you guys have a better idea, I'm all ears.
<litropy> This is the first time I've tested sound on this box, btw.
<CHIex> hello, I am choosing Linux distribution.. I am new Linux user, is UBUNTU user friendly?  is it hard to install software?
<litropy> Although it's been operating fine in all other respects for months.
<cfhowlett> CHIex, yes it's user friendly.  software install is easy.
<kunji> RiXtEr: dd can't ignore just a file, it doesn't have a concept of filesystems, only of block level devices.
<litropy> CHIex, Ubuntu is just about the friendliest linux distro you'll find.
<abdullah> hello
<RiXtEr> kunji, I know, I was just hopeful ;)
<kunji> CHIex: what litropy said, and installing most software is very easy
<cfhowlett> abdullah, greetings
<abdullah> is there a good beginners for mono ?
<kunji> RiXtEr: Are you just trying to get rid of the folder?
<RiXtEr> kunji, yep
<abdullah> cfhowlett thank you
<RiXtEr> kunji, I have had rm -fr /path/to/folder running for about 10 hours, and ls -alhd reports the same size as 10 hours ago, 473 mb
<cfhowlett> abdullah, what's your ubuntu question??
<RiXtEr> err... 443 mb
<litropy> CHIex, you're also in just the right place, for here is where your questions will be answered most effectively. You can count on this channel being active nearly 24 hours a day, into the foreseeable future.
<abdullah> sorry it is my mistake :) i loged in both mono and ubuntu chanel sory for that guys
<litropy> CHIex, just keep in mind, your questions may not be answered immediately. Case in point: my sound question up there.
<RiXtEr> litropy, first check, double check, and check again if the card is just muted, then from a terminal run lspci (assuming its a pci card) and look for your sound card, then hop on google and see what module it uses and check to see if its loaded with lsmod
<cfhowlett> abdullah, no worries
<litropy> Yay, RiXtEr. Reading and executing.
<kunji> RiXtEr: That's really strange, I thought that would have deleted in seconds.
<RiXtEr> kunji, what I can tell you is I was at 100% inode usage (df -i) and now I am at 11%
<RiXtEr> /dev/sda1            16138240 1679125 14459115   11% /
<RiXtEr> kunji, and if what I read was right, 1 file takes 1 inode, so I cleared 14459115 files already.
<RiXtEr> kunji, and gaining...
<RiXtEr> 14466615 in just the amount of time we talked..
<kunji> RiXtEr: Hmm, I don't know what to think of that, I've never seen something like that.  I guess I've heard of an attack or two designed to fill a disk, but I've never seen it happen.
<RiXtEr> kunji, this is either a samba or cups bug, its a print spooler directory.
<RiXtEr> kunji, which I know some of the samba devs personally, so I will hit them up first.
<RiXtEr> (I know just last week they revamped a lot of the printing code)
<kunji> RiXtEr: Isn't the print spool a notorious attack vector on windows?  Or am I getting mixed up with something else?  It certainly could be a bug, not something I've seen before, but yeah, those could certainly be involved, the devs will know much more than I do ^_^
<RiXtEr> kunji, by my math, if I have killed of 90% in 10 hours, then the next 10% should only take maybe 1 more hour ;)
<kunji> RiXtEr: When it gets down to 5% it will trigger a regen :P
<RiXtEr> kunji, not funny.
<RiXtEr> ;)
<RiXtEr> Thanks for the help guys, I am out.
<CHIex> what would be the minimum advised computer requirements to be able to open a lot of videos in UBUNTU?
<CHIex> I mean YOUTUBE and similar...
<CHIex> a lot of tabs open in browser
<chriys> does someone can try this website and tell me if it works. Im verifying if its accessible from outsite thanks http://regroupementjeunesseenaction.com
<cfhowlett> CHIex, minimum advice is just don't.  YT is a known resource hog in ANY system.
<rypervenche> chriys: En dehors de quoi ?
<kunji> CHIex:...flash... umm, I don't know about minimum, I don't have anything in between a 1.6 dual core and a 3.2 quad core.  The 1.6 is not really up to handling a lot of flash videos.
<cfhowlett> CHIex, grab the firefox extension to download those videos for offline viewing
<DR01D-Engineer> is anyone else getting weird pms?
<rypervenche> DR01D-Engineer: Yep.
<CHIex> well its mostly illegal to download videos, isnt it?
<chriys> rypervenche j'essaie de voir s'il est accessible hors de mon réseau local parce que je peux y accéder moi. Je l'ai placé sur le port 8080 parce que le 80 est bloqué
<cfhowlett> CHIex, mostly no
<cfhowlett> !fr|chriys,
<kunji> DR01D-Engineer: Yeah, not sure how to report that, they all want people to joing the calculus and philosophy channel...
<ubottu> chriys,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rypervenche> chriys: Let's chat is PM
<rypervenche> in*
<CHIex> on youtube is allowed to download videos?
<chriys> ok thanks. sorry for french
<DR01D-Engineer> yeh
<cfhowlett> CHIex, see vimeo.  Download option right on the page.  Also see mininova for free movie downloads
<kunji> CHIex: I'm not sure about the youtube terms of service, but the youtube-dl package will download youtube videos, just remember to update it using the method in the program after installing it, the version in the repos is old.
<rooty_> hey!!!
<rooty_> whats up
<purplerain> my Ubuntu sometimes failed to boot, what should i look at?
<cfhowlett> CHIex, there are LOTS of free movies, videos and such available legally.
<cfhowlett> purplerain, not enough info ...
<kunji> cfhowlett: I think he's asking what info to gather, but yeah a better description of the failure would be good.
<pnkbst> how do I run other window managers in ubuntu 12.10?  the old way of apt-get installing, rebooting and selecting the new wm at login doesn't seem to be an option anymore
<purplerain> cfhowlett: idk what info i should provide, it just failed to boot after BIOS screen
<cfhowlett> purplerain, could be hardware or software.  Are you dualbooting?  Is it only ubuntu failing to boot?   Is there any other off-key behavior you've noticed?
<kunji> purplerain: a good first place to check is /var/log/syslog, also /var/log/xorg.0.log
<cfhowlett> purplerain, did it free altogether or what?
<kunji> purplerain: After bios screen, but before GRUB2?
<cfhowlett> *freeze**
<purplerain> kunji: after GRUB2
<kunji> purplerain: Mmmk, does the OS start to load, if so, then I would expect some useful info in the syslog
<kunji> purplerain: Unfortunately I'm no expert, but post the syslog and any xorg logs in /var/log and it will help others to help you.
<kunji> purplerain: Also maybe dmesg and the kernel log, though I think problems there are less common.
<timfrost> chriys: what are you trying to test? I can resolve your IP, but HTTP to it is blocked
<chriys> yeah i know i just need my website to work
<chriys> using different port
<hillary> how do empty tmp folder in ubuntu 12.04
<savagecroc> how do i set a path for a system user in ubuntu?
<savagecroc> permantly that is
<kunji> hillary: You can just delete the stuff in it like any other folder, also it is cleared on a reboot.
<savagecroc> and is there someway i can set it for all the system users
<savagecroc> add to /etc/environment or /etc/profile?   also i need it to work for multiple shells
<hillary> kunji, ok. how about removing junks from my system 12.04?
<kunji> hillary: What sort of junk?  apt-get clean comes to mind.
<cfhowlett> hillary, apt-get clean && apt-get autoremove
<eric_> Hey
<purplerain> kunji: the OS doesnt start i guess, i dont use the plymouth so it just the _ that keeps blinking
<cfhowlett> eric_, greetigns
<eric_> Can I ask if anyone knows when we can get Ubuntu on our phones?
<kunji> hillary: be careful with autoremove, just make sure to read anything it wants to remove and verify that you actually want to remove it.  But it's typically safe
<cfhowlett> !phone|eric_,
<ubottu> eric_,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<hillary> kunji, when i start libreoffice i get a pop which says
<hillary> kunji, "Error loading BASIC of document  file:///home/hillary/.config/libreoffice/3/user/basic/dialog.xli"
<timfrost> chriys: I suspect that you need to talk to your ISP (videotron?) - it is possible that they may be blocking all traffic not initiated by you. A dynamic DNS service might work (dyndns.com or the like) if protocol blocks aren't the issue
<kunji> hillary: I saw you mention that earlier, I don't know anything about it, otherwise I would have tried to help then.
<CHIex> UBUNTU has some special IRC rooms for begginers?
<chriys> ok i see. thanks for advie timfrost
<hillary> what could have coused that?
<kunji> hillary: Maybe it will be easier to find someone that knows by going directly to the libreoffice support?
<cfhowlett> hillary, run your updates.  If that fails, you might need to sudo apt-get install libreoffice --reinstall
<cfhowlett> hillary, and libreoffice support is highly recommended as this might not be an ubuntu glitch
<hillary> cfhowlett, what caused this  "Error loading BASIC of document  file:///home/hillary/.config/libreoffice/3/user/basic/dialog.xli" when i start libre office
<hillary> cfhowlett, could you be having there link?
<CHIex> do you have any IRC channels for begginers?
<vijay_> hi,  ':is not a valid identifier  error in terminal.  pls is not a valid identifier help on this....
<kostkon> !irc | CHIex
<ubottu> CHIex: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<kunji> hillary: I don't know and I don't think he does either.  From the error, well, the document might be gone, corrupted, or misformatted, or it could be a bug with how libreoffice parses the file, there are a lot of possibilities.  Try the channel #libreoffice
<Ububegin> I have a video file in ogv format and a few audio files in wav format.. I want to add them together so that I can place the audio files at certain segments in the video file.. Any ubuntu sw capable for this ?
<kunji> CHIex: Beginner can ask questions here, that's not a problem.
<kunji> Ububegin: Maybe Audacity?
<Ububegin> kunji: now i am trying openshot.. I will try audacity ... tks.. :)
<PatrickC> i have the ubuntu mini iso, and just flashed it to my usb drive
<PatrickC> but it says "ERROR: No configuration file found"
<PatrickC> and i am just at a boot prompt
<subdesign> hi any quick help with "No system traya detected on this system" error?
<subdesign> -a
<subdesign> can I reach Startup applications from command line?
<phoenixsampras> is there something i can do to improve the Unity performance? ive already have nvidia drivers..... its a bit better, but its lame compared to fedora for example..... help plz
<sgo11> join #rsync
<kunji> subdesign: yes... but I forget how T.T, some googling will probably turn it up pretty easily.
<subdesign> yes meantime got it
<kunji> subdesign: ^_^
<subdesign> then where i found the startup prog. settings?
<subdesign> i need to modify the hp settings to work with my task bar
<kunji> subdesign: hp?  task bar?
<kunji> !details | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<subdesign> ok this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101828/no-system-tray-detected-on-this-system
<subdesign> can find the path of autostart apps
<WhiteRook> Anyone have experience dualbooting Ubuntu and WIN 8 AND/OR running it in VirtualBox?
<fas> WhiteRook: both
<fas> Successfully
<hillary> when i click on libreoffice writer it opens terminal window. whats up?
<fas> I'm on Win8 right now with 12.04 desktop on another partition
<kunji> subdesign: Does this help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74031/startup-applications-missing-from-system-settings-screen-where-can-i-find-it  ?  Also it sounds like an update fixed that problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/335662  Have you tried updating?  Your problem might be with a different application?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335662 in HPLIP "[jaunty] hplip status service cannot find system tray" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<gnomefreak> anyone remember the command to adjust update alternatives?
<WhiteRook> I am trying to avoid losing my current install of Win8 (dont have files to reinstall programs) but dont know whether I would be better off dual booting or using VM to run Ubuntu
<dysun> Hi all. I installed GNS3 from source doing the make/make install. i was wondering how I can figure out where the program is located
<kunji> WhiteRook: Yes indeed, though not using gpt if that's what your setup is.
<subdesign> kunji, i installed yesterday latest hp driver, and have the prob so..
<fas> dysun: most likely in that directory
<fas> idk GNS3 though
<fas> just a guess
<opalepatrick> I keep moaning about this. unity 12.10 64bit - Every boot up, the hud and launcher are behind all the startup programmes or any that I open. Have logout/in to fix. Any clues what may cause this?
<fas> if you didn't add it to your bin/ you won't beable to just call it from command line
<hillary> kunji, Help me my ubuntu 12.04 messing me up. when i click libreoffice writer it opens terminal window instead
<kunji> WhiteRook: I like to dualboot for the better performance, but you would need to be careful doing the formatting.  A virtual machines is the most fool proof way to keep windows running as normal.
<fas> Wubi is pretty good, but kinda slow
<fas> Dual booting is pretty sure-fire
 * gnomefreak cant reproduce that issue hillary  sorry not much help
<dysun> fas: Is there a way to find it? It's been a while since installed the thing. If I do the apt-get install GNS3, it runs an older version f GNS3. I wanted a newer version so i compiled it all from source. If i have the apt-get install instance of GNS3 and i run gns3, it runs the older one, but if I remove it, ti'll run the one i compiled.
<fas> If you make a backup of win8 first you should be safe
<subdesign> kunji, the bug you pasted, comment #10, where to find this code line?
<kunji> fas: Wubi isn't really slow, Wubi installs are also not virtual machines.
<fas> kunji: my experience has been noticeably slower, but better than VM
<fas> wubi is sightly better at keeping win8 in tact though compared to dual booting
<WhiteRook> I want to go ahead and repartition now just in case, any suggestions on how much space on my primary HDD to allocate for use in the event I dual boot? Including swap and any other partitions i may need, total size?
<fas> dysun: sorry, someone else might know
<phoenixsampras> what is wubi?
<fas> WhiteRook: how much physical ram
<WhiteRook> Wubi is a loader for windows systems i think
<somsip> !wubi | phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<hillary> i should embark on serious reading of ubuntu linux. where are the best easy to learn materials
<WhiteRook> 8GB physical
<dysun> fas: ok. the question i guess is really more about where software packages go
<fas> hillary: the main site
<dysun> fas: thanks though
<kunji> fas: Yeah, that's what I mean, it is somewhat slower than a native install, but I find it vastly faster than in a virtual machine, but that's probably less noticeable on systems where you can devote more resources to the VM.
<fas> kunji: yup. I still prefer dual boot to Wubi though
<hillary> fas, link
<fas> ubuntu.com
<phoenixsampras> oh thanks!!
<fas> There is a LOT of documentation
<somsip> hillary: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/an-absolute-ubuntu-beginners-guide.html
<fas> WhiteRook: you probably don't need much swap
<fas> how big of a hdd
<fas> and how much do you have used by win8?
<WhiteRook> 1TB
<WhiteRook> i have 150GB used
<hillary> somsip, Thanks
<fas> I'd give 8gb swap (even though it's still overkill
<fas> Then at least 30gb for the main partition since you can afford
<fas> But of course, you can use as much as you want
<dysun> fas: nvm i figured it out. /usr/local/src is where i put the source. /usr/local/bin is where the 'gns3' command is found
<fas> Personally I have a 512gb ssd and have it split down the middle
<kunji> WhiteRook: You only really need a root partition (/) and the swap partition (/swap), I would make swap the size of your RAM unless you have a lot.  / I would probably drop between 100 and 200 gigs on if my drive is that size, but you could install with as little as 5... I would use a minimum of 30
<WhiteRook> Yeah i was thinking of freeing up about 100GB as unalocated (to be divided on partitions for ubuntu, swap, and another OS)
<fas> dysun: I figured it'd be there, but I wasn't confident. :)
<fas> If you're going to do a third, I would have more than 100
<fas> You don't want to keep on repartitioning to prevent screwing something up
<kunji> subdesign: You say you installed the latest driver?  Maybe put back the old one, I'm guess this new driver wasn't in the repos was it?
<fas> WhiteRook: I mean, you don't want to keep on resizing partitions
<subdesign> kunji, no
<fas> I'd suggest taking at least 150gb from your win8
<subdesign> i downloaded the latest deb package
<fas> then split that into ubuntu and leave some unallocated for your third
<kunji> WhiteRook: Yeah, better not to keep resizing if you don't need to, though personally I've never had gparted screw up, it's better not to chance it.
<fas> Easier to add unallocated to already existing partitions then resizing existing ones with data
<fas> I've never had gparted screw up either, but yeah, it has been known to happen
<WhiteRook> no i just plan on leaving some of the 100 as unalocated for 3rd i meant
<fas> That's why backing up is always a good idea
<fas> WhiteRook: if you think 100 is enough for two whole OSs.
<fas> You Do have a 1tb drive. ;)
<fas> Up to you of course. 100 will be fine for 2 *nix OSs
<kunji> WhiteRook: A heads up, windows likes to complain when it gets resized and will insist on checking the filesystem, sometimes it gets in a bad sort of loop where it checks it on every boot, so try really hard to not resize the windows partition
<kunji> Mmk... I need to sleep, only 2 hours last night and it's 3:18 A.M. where I am.
<fas> Thanks for earlier kunji
<fas> ah balls
<WhiteRook> If i were to free up 500GB as unalocated, once I format a partition for ubuntu, would i have issues adding some of the unalocated remaining space to windows parittion if needed? the partitions have to be adjacent dont they?
<fas> WhiteRook: probabl not too much of a problem, but windows does complain a bit when resized either direction
<fas> Just make sure to back up win8 before doing anything
<WhiteRook> haha yeah
<WhiteRook> any favorite bootloaders out there that work well for anyone with multi mixed OSs (not all nix OSs)?
<fas> I'm running server 12.04, what is the best way to set up a vm? I'm looking at setting up a vm of metasploitable so there won't be any graphics on the VM
<fas> WhiteRook: grub is awesome
<fas> Should find win8 automatically too
<WhiteRook> used grub once awhile back, liked it - didnt know if it has issues on win 8 though
<fas> Nope, it's solid
<fas> It's what I use
<somsip> !info svfb | fas
<ubottu> fas: Package svfb does not exist in quantal
<somsip> !info Xvfb | fas
<ubottu> fas: Package Xvfb does not exist in quantal
<fas> Besides, grub just points to windows' own bootloader
<somsip> !info xvfb | fas
<ubottu> fas: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.1 (quantal), package size 797 kB, installed size 1842 kB
<fas> somsip: thanks
<fas> I'll check it out
<fas> I heard of bochs but it sounded like a poor solution
<somsip> fas: I use this with a CI server so it may be similar for VMs. I think i've seen search results for VM on a headless server before too
<fas> hmm. Ok
<iceroot> fas: i am using xen for my headless vms on a server
<fas> iceroot: how does xen work?
<fas> Is it run in X?
<iceroot> !xen | fas
<ubottu> fas: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<iceroot> fas: no
<fas> that sounds pretty good then
<iceroot> fas: its directly in the kernel (you need a xen-kernel)
<fas> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> hm, no xen-kernel in 12.04?
<iceroot> !info xen-hypervisor-amd64
<ubottu> Package xen-hypervisor-amd64 does not exist in quantal
<subdesign> if I installed drivers this way - http://bit.ly/14ye5ac - how can I remove it?
<fas> I think everyone past 11.04 has xen-kernel
<iceroot> !info xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64 precise
<ubottu> xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64 (source: xen): Xen Hypervisor on AMD64. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-2ubuntu2.5 (precise), package size 719 kB, installed size 766 kB
<iceroot> fas: you could also have a look at kvm
<iceroot> !kvm | fas
<ubottu> fas: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<fas> god damn it
<iceroot> fas: seems like ubuntu os prefering kvm and not xen
<fas> just installed xen
<fas> lol
<iceroot> fas: i am running fine here with xen, so xen is not a bad option but as it seems kvm is the current vm-tech (kernel based) which is getting more support/updates
<fas> alright
<fas> any way I can roll back this aptitude install?
<bono> it's simply the fastest virtualization sw out there
<iceroot> fas: apt-get remove packagename
<fas> thanks
<dr_willis> best to not use aptitude these days.
<fas> does that take care of dependencies it installed?
<iceroot> !aptitude | fas
<ubottu> fas: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<iceroot> dr_willis: btw the bug is fixed in 12.10
<iceroot> fas: yes
<fas> iceroot: thanks
<Tensibai> Hi
<WhiteRook> ok wtf is 686 architecture
<iceroot> fas: but for the dependencies you have to run "sudo apt-get autoremove" after
<iceroot> WhiteRook: 32bit
<iceroot> WhiteRook: i686
<Tensibai> I'm looking for specs about partman in preseed files
<iceroot> WhiteRook: also known as x86
<Tensibai> If someone has a pointer on what the 3 numbers does exactly within expert-recipe it would really help me
<WhiteRook> i just got an error stating my x64 ISO for ubunto wont run but i am running an intel i7 3630 quad core 64 bit
<iceroot> WhiteRook: and what error exactly?
<WhiteRook> i was trying to get ubuntu up on a test in VM and it said only i686 was detected
<WhiteRook> CPU virtualization maybe?
<WhiteRook> no direct paging access?
<iceroot> WhiteRook: you did not enable VT-X in virtualbox
<iceroot> WhiteRook: or vmware
<iceroot> WhiteRook: or vt-x is not enabled in the bios
<WhiteRook> yeah i disabled it because i got a conflict when i tried it first
<iceroot> WhiteRook: and how should amd64 work when you disable vt-x?
<fas> iceroot: does xen run if my cpu desn't support hardware virtualization?
<iceroot> WhiteRook: vt-x is the reason why amd64 is working in vms
<iceroot> fas: yes
<WhiteRook> yeah i know im tired and not thinking lol
<fas> kvm doesn
<fas> t
<fas> so I guess I'll be going with xen. :P
<iceroot> fas: what cpu do you have?
<fas> amd, it's old
<fas> idk specifics off top of my head
<fas> dual core
<iceroot> fas: you could have a look at "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<iceroot> fas: but i dont know how it is named on amd cpus, on intel its "vt-x"
<iceroot> fas: hm, if that is missing, i dont know if your system can run xen
<WhiteRook> intel core i7 should have vt-x
<fas> no vt_x and it actually IS intel
<iceroot> fas: the manpage is saying its working without vt-x
<fas> cool
<WhiteRook> when enabling vt-x in VM it tells me its locked (BIOS i assume?)
<subdesign> dr_willis, how to uninstall an app installed this way: http://bit.ly/14ye5ac ?
<iceroot> WhiteRook: maybe
<iceroot> WhiteRook: have a look at the bios
<dr_willis> subdesign:  rerun the .run thing and see if it has an uninstaller
<subdesign> thx
<dr_willis> whatever.run --help      may give some info also
<fig> is dell still making ubuntu laptops?
<subdesign> dr_willis, meantime found offical uninstall commands
<dr_willis> it pays to read the docs. ;)
<reiligha> Hi. I'm messing around in an attempt to learn linux, and I'm having trouble with echo. When I echo a - protocol it just echos all the things (IE <echo -e /a Alert!> returns <-e /a Alert!>, annoyingly)
<reiligha> Er, sorry, it returns /a Alert!, not the -e
<dr_willis> reiligha:  /a is supposed to do a beep? thats normaly disabled by a  a lot of disrtos who blacklist the pcspker module
<reiligha> Oh, I didn't know that, I thought I was doing it wrong. I'll try some other /stuff. Thanks!
<dr_willis> ive never noticed tbe -e option to echo. ;)
<reiligha> dr_willis I'm not sure if it's supposed to beep or what, the manual just says that it does an alert. I was curious as to what that means.
<reiligha> dr_willis Also, the manual is very wrong about what typing <echo --help> will do.
<dr_willis> no idea.. id skip it and move to the nect chapter.  the book may be outdated.. o
<reiligha> dr_willis I'm just doing <man echo>
<dr_willis> i thought echo was a bash builtin.
<reiligha> I'm pretty sure it is, based on the other stuff I'm reading.
<reiligha> But I'm pretty newbie so I'm likely to be wrong and break my stuff.
<dr_willis> manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/echo.1.html
<hexy> Hey, anyone know of a stable desktop automation utility? I tried autokey but it keeps crashing.
<dr_willis> see the 'note:'  -
<dr_willis> bash  has its own echo builtin i think.
<dr_willis> #bash channel may be able to tell you more.
<reiligha> dr_willis Thank you.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27355/how-do-i-get-help-for-echo-or-other-bash-commands
<dr_willis> bash does have a echo builtin
<hexy> Anyone know of a stable desktop automation utility? I tried autokey but it keeps crashing.
<dr_willis> !info autokey
<ubottu> Package autokey does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hexy:  what are you trying to do exaxtly?
<iceroot> hexy: i am using "xdotool" maybe there is also a gui for it. its coming directly from the x-server
<hexy> !autokey-gtk
<dr_willis> !info autokey-gtk
<ubottu> autokey-gtk (source: autokey): desktop automation utility - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90.1-1.1 (quantal), package size 40 kB, installed size 364 kB
<hexy> Lol, yeah I forgot the info
<BillyZane2> hi dr_willis!
<BillyZane2> u are my hero, you know that?
<hexy> dr_willis:  I am trying to download this huge list of videos which takes a few minutes per download and I don't want to sit and to it manually
<hexy> iceroot: Will check that, thanks.
<WhiteRook> so BIOS had vt x disabled - how ridiculous
<WhiteRook> now i have to re mount the ISO on my virtual drive
<iceroot> WhiteRook: :) its the same on my dell notebook, disbaled by default :(
<WhiteRook> or maybe not
<WhiteRook> had to set 3 second boot delay just to have a chance to enter bios
<odt> hey, is there a known issue with cifs mounts on raring with 3.8 kernel?
<odt> Jan 31 10:56:43 server kernel: [ 7755.524033] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<somsip> !13.04 | odt
<ubottu> odt: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<odt> thanks
<Guest64524> cant get wifi drivers in a wubi install, any thoughts?
<WhiteRook> wow - ubuntu is flying on this new system even in a VM
<WhiteRook> you should be able to
<Guest64524> no tethering option either
<WhiteRook> wlan card model?
<Guest64524> broadcom
<Guest64524> whoops dell wireless
<WhiteRook> OS currently running?
<Guest64524> think i may have solved it
<Guest64524> can i install ubuntus sta driver without net
<subdesign> im totally lost. have no toolbar and launcher..
<danske> anyone use redshift?
<llutz> !anyone | danske
<ubottu> danske: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<danske> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<danske> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<danske> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<danske> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RaTTuS|BIG> please pm the bot and do it there
<adamlis> W
<adamlis> Is this a valid command? rsync --dry-run -pav backup-lokal@adress.se:/var/www/site.se/application/xx/ /media/backup/xx/
<adamlis> would htat work with dry run?
<RaTTuS|BIG> -n is the same as --dry-run I think
<RaTTuS|BIG> i'd try it and see what it says
<adamlis> but did I put the syntax on the right place RaTTuS|BIG ?
<llutz> adamlis: -a  includes -p, it should run
<adamlis> llutz: I want it to dry-run
<llutz> adamlis: rsync -nav ...
<RaTTuS|BIG> yes it will dry run though I tend to use -van to check and -va to tell me whats it doing
<adamlis> llutz: rsync -pav backup-lokal@dxxr.se:/var/www/xxs.se/application/orders/ /media/backup/orders/
<adamlis> llutz: I mean rsync -nav backup-lokal@dxxr.se:/var/www/xxs.se/application/orders/ /media/backup/orders/
<adamlis> copied the wrong thing
<yunfan> hi, i just got a chromebook(the 245USD one), someone said i can install a ubuntu-core-armhf on it , and then add those softwares that i need, i have downloaded it, but how can i install that tarball?
<somsip> yunfan: this link but it implies this is still alpha http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/arm-chrubuntu-1204-alpha-1-now.html
<Italyne> Hello
<yunfan> somsip: well, that's what i talk about
<Italyne> I have some question about John The Ripper install , can any help me?
<chaz68> OK... setting up 12.10 server in VM with bridging in VMware.... Been playing with the network settings.  Have local ping but no Internet... What am I forgetting about..?
<fedor> hi there, when i installed u12.04 on my drives i used 7 gb for root 3 gb for swap(bcz i have 3gb Ram) and 100 for other files. approx 90 gb of space for files is available. However i cannot watch movies where buffering is needed for example files of more than 600Mb in size. What can i do to make my PC utilize space i spared for files (100gb)?
<yunfan> somsip: somsip what i need is offline install
<Italyne> I have some question about John The Ripper install , can any help me?
<fedor> i guess it is not the right time for questions. So many people online and no one answers. Am i beein' selfish?
<Italyne> :)
<Italyne> true
<Italyne> I read and watch a lot of tut's how to install it .. but still doesnt work
<iceroot> fedor: i dont get what you really want to ask
<iceroot> timfrost: and in your "question" i cant find usefull details
<iceroot> timfrost: wrong nick
<iceroot> Italyne: see above
<fedor> hi there, when i installed u12.04 on my drives i used 7 gb for root 3 gb for swap(bcz i have 3gb Ram) and 100 for other files. approx 90 gb of space for files is available. However i cannot watch movies where buffering is needed for example files of more than 600Mb in size. What can i do to make my PC utilize space i spared for files (100gb)?
<iceroot> fedor: i still dont get what you want
<iceroot> fedor: you can repeat your question 10 times
<iceroot> fedor: you are talking about partition layout and asking why your movies cant be watched
<chaz68> This fixed my problem:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<fedor> u see, when u want to watch movies online browser needs to buffer what u want to see. What i mean is that cpu is buffering video saving chunks to be watched in the root. My rootspace is limited. When the limit is reached i can no more watch it
<Italyne> iceroot,  what you mean see above ?  Where above ?
<chaz68> fedor:  I would tell you to make a much bigger drive than 7GB for your OS install if you are using 12.04...
<chaz68> of course that's the easy answer...
<fedor> no kiddin' there.
<iceroot> Italyne: directly above, i just picked up the wrong name
<Italyne> okey..
<Italyne> I must wait for answer :D
<iceroot> Italyne: there is no real question from you
<iceroot> Italyne: just this "does anyone"... and that is not a real question so everyone here is ignoring something like that
<chaz68> fedor:  do you have any network resources to try a net boot...?
<Italyne> iceroot,  ok then my question will be :
<sire> ubuntu 12.04 why cant windows exe sapi5  voices be installed on ubuntu?
<fedor> i was advised to use 7gb of space for root, and that was given for 10.** version in the manual which i downed from the russian support site
<Italyne> How to fix john the ripper on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<iceroot> !details | Italyne
<ubottu> Italyne: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fedor> i am a newbie in u12.04. I only recently found out that middle button can be used to paste the highlighted text
<kektal> I'm going crazy with my wlan asking for password whenever I just want to connect to wifi someone please help me
<Italyne> I have problem with John The Ripper, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. When I try to decrypt some hash I get output answer: No password hashes loaded (see FAQ)..but I do everything correctly. So can any help me ?
<Italyne> iceroot,  what you think for my question now :)
<WhiteRookUbuntuV> ***testing XChat on Ubuntu running as guest in VM
<Jojo_> hello guys, can someone tell me or show me how name an IP address?
<Italyne> Jojo_,  go to url :  whatismyip.com
<somsip> !test | WhiteRookUbuntuV
<ubottu> WhiteRookUbuntuV: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Italyne> Jojo_,  mailto:Jojo@121.54.58.136
<somsip> Jojo_: you want to map a domain to an IP?
<molqr> after a sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop .... the ability to maximize/minimize windows is lost... the menu which appears after hitting Alt-Space is not coming any more ....   can i restart the window manager? will it affect the already running programs that use X?
<Jojo_> somsip, no, actually naming an IP address like 192.168.1.1(mydomain.com)
<dr_willis> molqr:  tey 'unity --replace &' in a terminal?
<Jojo_> somsip, when i look up in browser, it only looks up the name of the IP
<Italyne> I have problem with John The Ripper, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. When I try to decrypt some hash I get output answer: No password hashes loaded (see FAQ)..but I do everything correctly. So can any help me ?
<molqr> dr_willis: much obliged.
<molqr> will it kill the current X programs? i m running a simulation that i dont' want to lose
<dr_willis> molqr:  then use exit in the terminal. weirrd that networking caused that.
<Jojo_> does someone know how to name an IP address?
<kektal> networkmanager asking for root password whenever I just want to connect to wifi or any other network, how do I stop that? org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system
<Jojo_> does someone know how to name an IP address?
<dr_willis> molqr:  it shouldent
<molqr> dr_willis: great!
<dr_willis> Jojo_:  clarify what you mean
<Italyne> Jojo_,  url :   no-ip.com   good luck
<hXm> i have ubuntu configured with utf8, but modifing files with nano it looks as nano is not using utf8
<hXm> where can i check this?
<Jojo_> dr_willis, our teacher instructed to install DNS and now he wants us to give NAMES to IP ADDRESSES..
<llutz> Jojo_: "he wants us "  not us
<Italyne> Jojo_,  are you stuped or you cant read? go to fucking no-ip.com  url , and choice your free
<dr_willis> Jojo_:  so you need to edit  your dns server configs.. this is a homework assignment?
<Tm_T> Italyne: please watch your language and attitude
<dr_willis> Jojo_:  so on a local lan. you have your own custom dns server for the local lan> and you want local lan pcs to have a name you can lookup via the dns server?
<Italyne> Tm_T,  why?  Couse  you answer only at stuped question's?
<hXm> is no-ip still for free?
<karu_> I just got ubuntu and I have no idea what I'm doing
<dr_willis> !manual | karu_
<ubottu> karu_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jojo_> Italyne, im not talking to you , sorry for being rude!
<Adeeb> HI -- How can I block a specific app from my computer --- linuxdc++ to be specific?
<Italyne> hXm yes its is :)
<Tm_T> Italyne: because our rules says so, so please
<karu_> ty
<Jojo_> dr_w
<Jojo_> dr_willis, something like that sir :)
<dr_willis> Jojo_:  so it sounds like you need to learn how to configure your dns server
<karu_> how do I connect to another irc server
<Jojo_> dr_willis, yes sir
<dr_willis> karu_:  depends on your irc client
<Italyne> Tm_T,  in my country only the sheeps follow rules. So be good sheep and answer my question? Mr.Skilled Hacker.
<karu_> I got smuxi
<dr_willis> most support a /server or /connect command
<AppleJuice> Adeeb, Is it a program you wish to remove from your computer?
<Tm_T> Italyne: if you like to continue discussion about how this channel is run, please join #ubuntu-ops but while you're on ubuntu channels you are expected to follow our rules
<karu_> so I just type that followed by the server i want to join
<dr_willis> karu_:  try it and see  yes...
<dr_willis>    /server servername
<karu_> ok ty
<Jojo_> dr_willis, i have installed the DNS, now how can I configure it? can you help me please?
<dr_willis> Jojo_:  configuring dns is the kind of thing theres  large BOOKS written about... its not a trivial thing.. and if this is your homework.. sounds like you n eed to go read the docs for dns.
<Adeeb> AppleJuice : I've already removed it. The problem however is that i can re-install it, it's a distraction for me so I was wondering whether it is possible to block it for an amount of time from my computer
<dr_willis> Adeeb:  you are trying to keep yourself from using it?
<Adeeb> dr_willis : precisely!
<dr_willis> Adeeb:  you do realize how strange that sounds?
<bilel> Hi, I've installed ubuntu last week and I can't get windows + ubuntu to be bootable on my machine, on the first install, it defaulted to windows, I've then run boot repair, this time grub screen was there, but windows not bootable (only ubuntu) because of "secure boot", I've disabled it from BIOS, and ran boot repair again, and now it defaults to windows again, I don't see grub screen, what...
<bilel> ...can I do?
<AppleJuice> Adeeb, Joke rating: 9 out of 10 smilies.
<Adeeb> I'm trying to fight an addiction
<dr_willis> hang in irc all day.... thats a better addiction
<Adeeb> I was thinking of writing a python script or smthing for doing what I need, the problem is that I will know how to stop it
<AppleJuice> Hmmm... yes... thats tricky.
<llutz> Adeeb: create an sudo-account for one of us, remove yourself from sudo/admin group, ask everytime you want to install/do stuff here, problem solved. ;)
<Jojo_> dr_willis, oh, ok...thanks..highschool work sure is tough
<dr_willis> thats why its called home work....
<Adeeb> lltz : lol, very funny!
<Jojo_> seat work
<Jojo_> were doing it only on lab session in school
 * dr_willis just tossed out  an old Book on using DNS/bind
<llutz> Jojo_: if you already installed a dns-server, you know its name. so you start reading the man-pages/documentation for it.
<molqr> dr_willis: thanks that worked out great. but now nm-applet won't start ... it is complaining that it can't connect to d-bus ... ... if i restart dbus will it restart X? just want to preserve my currnetly running X programs
<dr_willis> molqr:  then i would wait a while till they are all done doing stuff then just log out/back in
<molqr> dr_willis: ok. thanks.
<dr_willis> you stopped networking.. so why do you nwed network manager...   ;-)
<reiligha> When I attempt to use sudo from my standard account, it says "This incident will be reported." But when I log into my admin account, I can't figure how to determine where it's been reported too. Where do those kind of reports go?
<tsimpson> reiligha: /var/log/auth.log
<reiligha> tsimpson: Thank you.
<groundnuty> hey, anuone here has asus MB and boots in uefi mode?
<jimmy_lo> Hi all, I am building webkit, but it shows the message
<jimmy_lo> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-3.0 >= 3.4.0) were not met: Requested 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.4.0' but version of GTK+ is 3.0.8
<jimmy_lo> I use "sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev", but it tells me that libgtk-3-dev is already the newest version.
<jimmy_lo> How to upgrade gtk+-3.0 to 3.4.0?
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<[twisti]> hello, im following this article: http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/08/19/how-to-install-and-configure-dropbox-on-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts/ after step "Start the dropbox and check it’s status:" i get this error "dropbox: unrecognized service". is the article wrong ? im pretty sure i followed everything correctly
<spirit_> 请问有中国人吗。。
<BluesKaj> !cn | spirit_
<ubottu> spirit_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<l057c0d3r> sigh....   k well i totaly did a number on my system
<l057c0d3r> but i have to say... im rather happy with the outcome
<l057c0d3r> started with a base lubuntu system..  installed gnome..  changed session to gnome/openbox.  and then run cairo-dock to replace gnome's taskbars ext..  yet keep the gnome classic application menu :-)  and i'm very happy with this setup
<l057c0d3r> fixed the issue i was having with the messaging system in cairo-dock as well..
<ThinkT510> l057c0d3r: curiosity asks for a screenshot
<l057c0d3r> its not completely finished yet.. but i could hook you up...
<l057c0d3r> do me a fav  wait like ten seconds and nick alert me again.. i want to see something..  just switched over from xchat to xchat-gnome..  to add it to the messaging menu.. want to see if it works like i think
<ThinkT510> l057c0d3r: ok
<inhies> is it possible to have a ppa on launchpad that will give the user 64 bit or 32 bit versinos of my package depending on their architecure automatically?
<l057c0d3r> oh now that is soooo cool....
<iceroot> inhies: sure
<iceroot> inhies: that is the default
<inhies> iceroot: cool, im just getting started so i assume one of the guides somewhere will tell me how to do that
<inhies> just wanted to check
<l057c0d3r> to bad i cant close it to the messaging menu like empathy...  if i close it it closes xchat..  and even if xchat is open if i click on it in the messaging menu it opens a new instance..  but not a big issue
<iceroot> inhies: there is nothing special to do
<iceroot> inhies: its all provided in the source-package which will tell if it is "all" or not, if it is not all, the buildsystem will create the amd64 and i386 version
<l057c0d3r> k well i will take that screenshot and upload it for you really fast
<iceroot> inhies: and apt-get/aptitude and so on will fetch the correct architectue version
<inhies> iceroot: will my package be distributed as source or wtih a binary? it's written in Golang so i was hoping to provide users with my ppa detail and then they can just isntall the binary
<jorik_> как  зарегистрироватся на руи убунту?
<ThinkT510> !ru | jorik_
<ubottu> jorik_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<skorpio> hello, how can i install latest gnome-shell under 12.04?
<ThinkT510> skorpio: you don't
<skorpio> no way?
<Ben64> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Adeeb> Is it possible to block a dc hub address using SelfControl in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ThinkT510> skorpio: you can but it isn't supported
<skorpio> ThinkT510: will it ever be?
<ThinkT510> skorpio: no
<Ben64> uh, pretty sure gnome-shell is in the repositories
<Ben64> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 344 kB, installed size 933 kB
<ThinkT510> Ben64: it is, but he is asking for the latest on 12.04
<l057c0d3r> so what is a good website to upload this screenshot to'
<ThinkT510> l057c0d3r: imagebin.org
<skorpio> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Aknot> I have ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, what happens if i dont upgrade it? Can i only get programs which are years old?
<Ben64> Aknot: no security updates, leaves you potentially open to attack
<ThinkT510> Aknot: its not supported anymore
<Aknot> But can i get for instance latest firefox from repositories?
<l057c0d3r> here you go http://imagebin.org/244917
<ThinkT510> Aknot: the repos are no longer available so no
<ThinkT510> l057c0d3r: that does look nice
<l057c0d3r> and remember..  this is just setup with a tiny bit of work to it..  its no where near complete.. its my start for moving away from the new gnome and unity..  and having something that just works better then lxde
<Ben64> Aknot: you should really update, it's not going to get any better
<Aknot> <l057c0d3r that looks wonderful, if i install latest ubuntu then gnome how can i get it to look like that?
<l057c0d3r> i started off by installing lubuntu..  then from there installed gnome and cairo-dock.
<l057c0d3r> then on the login screen..  select gnome/openbox for the session....
<roasted> Question - when working with mdadm, is it bad practice to have a file system on your hard drives before adding them to the raid array? I had ext4 on both of my drives before mirroring them, but they seem to work fine (in fact I'm not even sure I set them as a raid f0 or whatever prior, but still the array is running now)
<l057c0d3r> after that..  you will have to make cairo-dock autostart with that session..  but for first time to get the cairo-dock to show up...  press ctl-alt-t and type cairo-dock &
<Aknot> <l057c0d3r do i also need openbox?
<l057c0d3r> openbox comes with lubuntu....  since its an lxde/openbox session by default
<l057c0d3r> i believe if you are using ubuntu instead of lubuntu.. you can just install gnome and cairo-dock.. and from the session menu there should be a cario-dock/gnome session as well
<CyL> Hi, I'm readind online about setting up a ubuntu box (12.04 LTS) as a LAMP server, and there is this article on how to do it using tasksel, however it is outdated (written for 10.04). I'd like to know if this is still a safe and easy approach.
<l057c0d3r> my main reason for using gnome over lxde for this setup.. was the fact the gnome menu is better....  just works better then the lxde menu...
<l057c0d3r> Aknot, and you can do a lot more with it then i have in this picture.... this is almost a base install setup...
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<l057c0d3r> well i'll probably be back in a min.. going to log off and check a few things..  make sure everything is working like i think it is
<nazmulwanted> hi to all
<judgen> Sorry to ask what might be a stupid question. I know that Unity depends on gnome bits and pieces. But what parts of unity warrants the dependency of Qt?
<judgen> Do not get me wrong, i do not mind having Qt, quite the opposite. But why can not the entirety of unity been done in one toolkit?
<FlowRiser> judgen, kde is done in qt; Whereas unity+compiz support qt, but don't actually depend on it.
<nep1x> hi buddies! which is for you a good RSS/Atom reader for ubuntu?
<FlowRiser> judgen, if you want a Qt Desktop, get kubuntu
<judgen> nep1x: but if you install unity package it also pulls in Qt?
<FlowRiser> judgen, what distro do you have ?
<judgen> precise
<FlowRiser> judgen, might be it does so for the unity-2d which is done in Qt
<opalepatrick> anyone else see unity dash and launcher under/behind startup programmes etc? Need to logout and back to get it to act normally
<FlowRiser> it is unsupported as of 12.10
<judgen> so it is all gtk now?
<FlowRiser> judgen, i'm not sure actually, might be so, but i hear they are looking into something else :D
<kostkon> judgen, it isn't realistic to expect the whole desktop to be written in one toolkit. Anyway, it's just the qt deps you have on your system and not the KDE ones. There are a lot of qt apps. Just try to avoid installing KDE apps, there aren't many anyway, and you should be fine?
<kostkon> judgen, e.g. the U1 client is a qt app.
<judgen> ok
<jimmy_lo> I use ubuntu 11.04, I am building webkit, but it shows the messag: configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-3.0 >= 3.4.0) were not met: Requested 'gtk+-3.0 >= 3.4.0' but version of GTK+ is 3.0.8. I use "sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev", but it tells me that libgtk-3-dev is already the newest version.
<ThinkT510> jimmy_lo: 11.04 is no longer supported
<jimmy_lo> So I have to manually download and build it
<Ben64> no, you need to upgrade
<ThinkT510> jimmy_lo: to get support you need to be using a supported release
<jrib> jimmy_lo: no, you should upgrade your ubuntu version to a supported one (12.04 or 12.10)
<jimmy_lo> You mean upgrade ubuntu to 11.10 or higher
<jimmy_lo> 12.04
<Ben64> support for 11.04 ended in October 2012, so you haven't gotten any security updates since then
<jrib> jimmy_lo: yes, though 11.10 will only have support until april, so I'd suggest going to at least 12.04 at this point
<jimmy_lo> OMG, I didn't notice that
<bilel> Hi, I've installed ubuntu last week and I can't get windows + ubuntu to be bootable on my machine, on the first install, it defaulted to windows, I've then run boot repair, this time grub screen was there, but windows not bootable (only ubuntu) because of "secure boot", I've disabled it from BIOS, and ran boot repair again, and now it defaults to windows again, I don't see grub screen, what...
<bilel> ...can I do?
<Ben64> if you don't like updating, go to 12.04, you only need to upgrade every 2 years with LTS
<ThinkT510> jimmy_lo: the support schedules are clear
<jimmy_lo> OK, thank you all
<jimmy_lo> Wait a minute, so that's why it tells me that libgtk-3-dev is already the newest version.
<jimmy_lo> so apt-get won't get anything new?
<ThinkT510> jimmy_lo: 11.04 is from april 2011, it was likely the newest back then, the repos obviously have older software if you are using an older release
<jimmy_lo> ;(
<myrmidette> hello, what is a good way to transfer a single large file between two linux boxes on an unreliable connection?
<Ben64> rsync
<myrmidette> I tried that and it starts over if it gets interrupted :(
<myrmidette> perhaps I was using it wrong?
<ericus> Hey! I'm trying to set up a PPTP-VPN server, anyone with experience in doing that?
<ericus> The connection to my VPN from my android device fails. "Initiation...", "Timeout"
<ericus> Any log files I should have a look at?
<TakeItEZ> ericus: sudo grep -ri pptpd /var/log/
<CyL> Hi, I'm readind online about setting up a ubuntu box (12.04 LTS) as a LAMP server, and there is this article on how to do it using tasksel, however it is outdated (written for 10.04). I'd like to know if this is still a safe and easy approach.
<heshanh> how do i point to another hard drive in ubuntu, it gives me the location as /media/Apps and Data/
<ericus> Thanks TakeItEZ!
<heshanh> but i need to use it in apache config. what do i replace the space with
<TakeItEZ> ericus: and btw, pptp-vpn is highly insecure, you should try to use something more modern/safe (openvpn)
<ThinkT510> heshanh: can you put it in ""
<CyL> herton: /media/'Apps and Data'/ or /media/Apps\ and\ Data/
<heshanh> ah
<heshanh> thanks guys
<thc-scripting> Hello, there are anyone can help me to write in english? (i'm italian)
<ericus> TakeItEZ, yes I know about the insecurity, but my android phone does not allow OpenVPN
<CyL> oops
<ericus> IPSec is fine though
<thc-scripting> i have translate my website in english , but i'm not sure it is corrected
<CyL> heshanh: /media/'Apps and Data'/ or /media/Apps\ and\ Data/
<ericus> Is that better?
<TakeItEZ> ericus: gingerbread? update to ICS, no need for root to use openvpn anymore
<ericus> TakeItEZ, ICS
<GaboXandre> thc-scripting: maybe I can check the translation
<TakeItEZ> ericus: check the playstore, there is a non-root app for android >4.0
<iceroot> !ot | thc-scripting
<ubottu> thc-scripting: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<heshanh> DocumentRoot /media/'Apps and Data'/www ?
<Gabri> Hi, I have just recently installed ubuntu in my laptop, the fan of my computer is always working.
<iceroot> thc-scripting: try ##english or something like that
<thc-scripting> GaboXandre can i contact you on private?
<ericus> TakeItEZ, oh thanks, I didn't know that
<thc-scripting> in private*
<TakeItEZ> ericus: "Openvpn for Android" it is
<GaboXandre> thc-scripting: go ahead
<Gabri> Is there anyway to optimize the ubuntu?
<iceroot> Gabri: optimize for what?
<Gabri> iceroot: The fan is always working
<Gabri> although the system is in normal condition
<iceroot> Gabri: a fan is never stopping when the system is running
<Gabri> iceroot: I know, but it is running in full speed now
<Gabri> iceroot: before it was not like this. (in windows era)
<heshanh> DocumentRoot /media/'Apps and Data'/www  gives me DocumentRoot takes one argument, Root directory of the document tree
<heshanh> Action 'configtest' failed.
<iceroot> heshanh: /media/\ Apps\ and\ Data/www
<Gabri> iceroot: Do you know what should I do?
<iceroot> heshanh: but try to use normal path names instead of something like that
<iceroot> Gabri: what is lm-sensors telling about the head?
<Gabri> iceroot:
<Gabri> let me see
<heshanh> whats hte normal pather? is there  an easier way of pointing to a hard drive?
<heshanh> path*
<Gabri> iceroot: Should install any package?
<Gabri> iceroot: it does not know this command
<iceroot> Gabri: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect
<iceroot> Gabri: after that you can see the fan info, heat and so on with "sensors"
<iceroot> heshanh: its normal to avoid blanks in filenames
<iceroot> heshanh: will always bring trouble
<heshanh> so... rename the hard disk?
<CyL> heshanh: You aslso could have it mounted on a mountpoint that does not have spaces in it. Ubuntu is probably using you harddrive label as th mounting point
<iceroot> heshanh: or just quote it correctly
<heshanh> yep, its use the label i have on windows
<iceroot> heshanh:  i gave you an example
<iceroot> heshanh: /media/\ Apps\ and\ Data/www
<thc-scripting> GabrieleV sei italiano?
<ThinkT510> !it | thc-scripting
<heshanh> crap, i unmounted them from the left side bar and now i cant find them
<ubottu> thc-scripting: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<thc-scripting> lool
<Aknot> Anyone here use the ubuntu gnome remix? is it buggy?
<jpds> Aknot: All software has bugs.
<heshanh>  /media/\ Apps\ and\ Data/www does not work either
<Aknot> jpds but compared to jsut installing ubuntu and then gnome shell from repos
<arcsky> how do i make a user to root permissons?
<iceroot> !sudo | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<iceroot> heshanh: is the drive mounted at the moment?
<ThinkT510> heshanh: is there meant to be a space before apps?
<iceroot> heshanh: what is the output of "ls -all /media/"
<iceroot> !paste | heshanh
<ubottu> heshanh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> heshanh:  ah yes it should be /media/Apps\ and\ Data/www
<iceroot> heshanh: just replace every space with "\ "
<iceroot> heshanh: or quote the complete line "/media/foo bar/www"
<heshanh> ok quoting hte fille path worked :D thanks
<ericus> any cool ideas on machines to run in virtualbox?
<ThinkT510> ericus: haiku, helenos, minix
<jimmy_lo> Hi
<k1l_> ericus: since this is a ubuntu support channel: ubuntu ;p
<jimmy_lo> I type command: sudo apt-get install cairo. It shows: E: Unable to locate package cairo
<fidel> ericus: this is more or less a support-channel - n ot brainstorming ;)
<jimmy_lo> I use ubuntu 11.04
<fidel> !info cairo
<ubottu> Package cairo does not exist in quantal
<k1l_> !eol | jimmy_lo
<ubottu> jimmy_lo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fidel> jimmy_lo: thinking aboutthe cairo dock thing or what in particular?
<ericus> sorry :P
<ThinkT510> jimmy_lo: if you are still on 11.04 we already told you it isn't supported anymore, the repositories do not exist anymore
<jimmy_lo> OMG, everything is gone.
<compdoc> I think the files still exist for 11.04, but they arent updated anymore
<heshanh> is there way to check which apache is running? link the location of. i think i have more than one installed
<erupter> Hi. Problem: I need to give two users write access to a folder on a machine, and have it propagated via NFS. Currently the original owner of the folder obviously has write access. The other user, has correctly mounted the NFS but has only read access.
<heshanh> because even after i kill apache2 i can still view localhost
<k1l_> compdoc: that is mentioned in the wiki articles. but recommended is to go to an supported release anyway
<fidel> heshanh: you might start with: apt-cache policy apache2 - which will tell you the installed version via apt & the available in apt
<erupter> I tried following some tutorials about adding users to groups and changing properties, but so far I only managed to eliminate read access not grant write access to the other user.
<ThinkT510> jimmy_lo: any reason why you haven't got a supported release (please don't say you miss gnome2 or dislike unity)
<BluesKaj> jimmy_lo, http://www.warpconduit.net/2011/07/31/apt-repository-for-old-ubuntu-releases/
<heshanh> this is what i got from apt-cache http://pastie.org/5985678
<heshanh> i also cant add files to the /var/www folder. i was going to do a phpinfo and see if it shows me anypaths for apache and php. but cant create any files
<fidel> heshanh: do you understand the output?
<heshanh> not really, if i'd have to guess theres 2 apache versions?
<jhutchins_wk> heshanh: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<heshanh> 12.04
<fidel> heshanh: the output tells you that: you have the latest version. thats one info
<bizhanMona> HI does ubuntu  support "hald" daemon? thx
<fidel> if you havent heavily messed around and limited yourself on using apt only to install software - its highly unlikely that you have > 1 apapche version installed
<fidel> heshanh: my next test would be stopping apache via: sudo service apache2 stop - and then check the running processes
<jhutchins_wk> heshanh: Apache2 has been current since 2000.  1.3 is still available, but very few distributions release it.
<jhutchins_wk> heshanh: If you have shut it down correctly, and ps ax does not show it running, you may have installed something else like ngenix
<fidel> yep
<Guest24813> Hi, Does anybody know why the fan rotates too fast when the system is normal condition?
<heshanh> ok now its dead!
<heshanh> i did /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, but that didnt work
<TakeItEZ> !upstart | heshanh apache is an upstart-job
<ubottu> heshanh apache is an upstart-job: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<compdoc> heshanh, is there a files named apache2 in /etc/init.d/ ?
<compdoc> *file
<Guest24813> Hi, Does anybody know why the fan rotates too fast when the system is normal condition?
<heshanh> thers a folder....
<heshanh> im sure there are all noob questions. this is my first day on ubuntu.
<compdoc> there is a file named /etc/init.d/apache2  - my bad
<Ben64> heshanh: "service apache2 start" or "service apache2 stop"
<heshanh> what exactly does etc stands for?
<heshanh> and /var
<heshanh> var -> variables?
<TakeItEZ> heshanh: "etc ~ etcetera" historical "all other data" now "configs for most things"
<TakeItEZ> heshanh: var ~ variable data
<jimmy_lo> ThinkT510, I am going to upgrading ubuntu tomorrow. Thank you for help.
<ThinkT510> !fhs | heshanh
<ubottu> heshanh: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<heshanh> i see...
<modris> i test ubuntu server 12.04 with ssd + hdd, and lvm snapshoots.
<heshanh> also.. why cant i save any files i open inside /etc or /var. do i have to also do sudo gedit path? or is there way to open with sudo from the gui ?
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | heshanh
<ubottu> heshanh: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<TakeItEZ> heshanh: a user shouldn't write anywhere except hist $HOME and /tmp, all other locations need sudo/gksudo (root-rights)
<TakeItEZ> s/hist/his/
<modris> i'm newbie at lvm, Q: is possible create vg with ssd and hdd pv that hdd has full snapshoot from ssd for example after every 10min and if ssd crash at all i can get all back?
<a_c_m> Hi, over the last few days several servers have had their disks go into "Read-only file system" mode
<heshanh> oh man thank u so much. thats gona save so much time
<a_c_m> any idea why this might happen?
<ThinkT510> a_c_m: how old are the disks?
<a_c_m> and a way to fix it (reboot does, but these are production boxes and i don't want to see this happen again)
<a_c_m> ThinkT510: its a cloud system
<Brittany> Trying to get a third party playstation controller working with ubuntu.. it's labelled 'snakebyte' and is a wired controller. anybody have any good ideas? There doesn't seem to be any specific support.
<compdoc> a_c_m, a problem with the disk. open the disk utility and look at the drives health and SMART
<a_c_m> so not sure
<a_c_m> compdoc: its a cloud vps - so isn't a physical disk
<mojtaba> Hi, I have recently installed ubuntu 12.10 and the fan of the laptop is going to be exploded. Does anybody know what should I do?
<ThinkT510> a_c_m: it is a physical disk, its just under somebody elses control
<compdoc> a_c_m, switching to read-only is an option in /etc/fstab
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Take cover?
<compdoc> a_c_m, maybe disable it
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: what do you mean?
<usr13> mojtaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/hardware/C/laptops.html
<modris> i'm newbie at lvm, Q: is possible create vg with ssd and hdd pv that hdd has full snapshoot from ssd for example after every 10min and if ssd crash at all i can restore new ssd data back? link to explain may help
<usr13> mojtaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<jhutchins_wk> a_c_m: That's a known problem with virtual systems.  The disk goes read-only when an error is encountered so that it won't be damaged by trying to write to it.
<mojtaba> usr13: That does not contain the issue.
<jhutchins_wk> a_c_m: You should be able to remount it rw.
<usr13> mojtaba: What is your issue?
<jhutchins_wk> a_c_m: We just run a monitoring program that detects when that happens so we can correct it.
<a_c_m> jhutchins_wk: thanks, i'm opening a support ticket with the host now
<mojtaba> usr13: first, the fan is rotating in full speed, and the battery life is short.
<mojtaba> :)
<usr13> mojtaba: Look at BIOS settings.
<mojtaba> usr13: what should I look for?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Do you have cpufreq installed? If not install it and read the docs, it should help you throttle the system back.
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Actually, I did not have this problem in windows; I do not know why in linux this has happned!
<usr13> mojtaba: The two links I gave you have information related to your issue, I suggest you follow those links and see.
<mojtaba> usr13: I will. Thanks
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Windows fails in different ways than linux does.
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: could you please explain more?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Follow the links usr13 gave you, that should explain.
<a_c_m> thanks jhutchins_wk :)
<a_c_m> jhutchins_wk++
<mojtaba> usr13: sorry, but where is system in unity?
<mmgc84> My Secret Maryo Chronicles ISNOT working on Xubuntu 1210 x(
<madaramost> hi
<madaramost> anyone
<madaramost> ?
<k1l_> !ask | madaramost
<ubottu> madaramost: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mmgc84> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | mmgc84
<ubottu> mmgc84: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<madaramost> ok I have prob wiht ubuntu/ment whene I open & work  just a few mins it spot to working
<ThinkT510> madaramost: mint isn't supported here
<madaramost> ok generally QU
<k1l_> !mint | madaramost
<ubottu> madaramost: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> since mints uses other drivers and other desktops please see their support
<madaramost> what about ubuntu?
<madaramost> I have 12.10lts
<k1l_> madaramost: can you pastebin a "lsb_release -a"?
<ThinkT510> madaramost: 12.10 is not lts
<usr13> mojtaba  /sys/devices/system/
<madaramost> yeah sorry it is not
<madaramost> 12.04
<kracekumar> I installed squid3 and followed https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/squid.html, when I telnet to particular 3128 Get connection refused
<kracekumar> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yogeshwaran> hi
<zykotick9> Brittany: when you plug the gamepad in, do you get a /dev/input/js0 appearing?
<yogeshwaran> i need help installing ubuntu on a windows 8 laptop
<yogeshwaran> anyonw there ?
<yogeshwaran> hi all  !!
<TakeItEZ> kracekumar: check "sudo lsof -i :3128",   does it listen at all?
<fidel> !ask | yogeshwaran
<ubottu> yogeshwaran: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yogeshwaran> @fidel | How to install ubuntu on a UEFI enabled laptop woth win 8 ?
<yogeshwaran> @ubottu : ok :-)
<fidel> yogeshwaran: first of all - ask the channel as long as it is a general thing. second:
<fidel> !details | yogeshwaran
<fidel> what have you tried/where is the problem....
<kracekumar> TakeItEZ, No output , but quid3 start/pre-start, process 7805
<ubottu> yogeshwaran: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kracekumar> but ps aux | grep 7805 doesn't show the process
<TakeItEZ> kracekumar: check logs (sudo grep -ri squid /var/log/) for errors
<yogeshwaran> I'm scared that I will lose my windows..i've read some horror stories of ppl who lost windows 8 after installing ubuntu.
<yogeshwaran> are there any special precautions i need to take
<szx> the manpages for getsockopt/setsockopt don't list available options, is this an Ubuntu issue?
<pokkerface> ubuntu 12.10 unity 6.2 , how to show windows of the app when hovering over the icon in the launcher???
<ThinkT510> !uefi | yogeshwaran
<ubottu> yogeshwaran: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fidel> yogeshwaran: i havent tried dual-setup with win8 myself so far - best regarding fighting your fear is 'run a backup' before you start freeing space for ubuntu & continue to install it
<kracekumar> TakeItEZ, /var/log/kern.log:Jan 31 14:47:49 aadukalam kernel: [6593385.319082] init: squ
<kracekumar> id3 main process (8059) terminated with status 127
<kracekumar> /var/log/kern.log:Jan 31 14:47:49 aadukalam kernel: [6593385.319107] init: squ
<kracekumar> id3 main process ended, respawning
<yogeshwaran> Ok ..thanks guys .. I'll check out the link and also take a backup before attempting anything adventurous
<pokkerface> ubuntu 12.10 unity 6.2 , how to show windows of the app when hovering over the icon in the launcher???
<compdoc> yogeshwaran, remove the hdd containing windows, pop in an ssd or laptop drive, and install linux. easy
<fidel> !repeat | pokkerface
<TakeItEZ> kracekumar: sounds like it fails to start, check configs again and try. sorry i don't know much about squid, so i can't really help you
<yogeshwaran> @compdoc : i already have 32 gb of SSD in my laptop
<kracekumar> TakeItEZ, Thanks
<foolsh> kracekumar: make sure the cache directory exists and is initialized.  An easy way to do this is to install Webmin and look under the squid section there
<TakeItEZ> !webmin
<kracekumar> foolsh, any other alternates for squid, does varnish help ?
<expert_> hey guys how to kill a not responding program?
<TakeItEZ> bot, wake up
<TakeItEZ> expert_: pkill progname
<zykotick9> expert_: you've got choices: kill, killall, xkill (and others)
<ubottu> pokkerface: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<foolsh> kracekumar: I've only ever used squid
<kracekumar> foolsh, ok
<expert_> thanks guys
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i attached 2 monitor on my graphics board. now i see same thing on both display. howto set the extend, not cloned mode?
<OrgMental> MoL0ToV, what version of windows are you using?
<MoL0ToV> ubuntu 12.10
<MoL0ToV> sorry, xubuntu
<OrgMental> ops, wrong window :)
<MoL0ToV> so xfce
<Husar> Hi, i trying to connect my Nikon camera as MassStorage,  and get "hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2" (it was working 2weeks ago :() - fix from google do not work - any suggestions?
<OrgMental> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91221/how-to-tell-xubuntu-not-to-clone-but-to-expand-the-laptop-display-to-the-externa
<MoL0ToV> tnx
<shadow98> http://pastebin.com/RDd94n0q
<juragan3> yo
<ggherdov> Hi all. a couple of questions: (1) what is the Desktop Environment closest to Gnome 2 I can have on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ? (2) What is the cleanest way to unstall Unity and replace it with said desktop environment?
<ThinkT510> ggherdov: xfce is great, don't remove unity
<ThinkT510> ggherdov: also gnome3 has a fallback mode
<mahem1> #kabbadi-in-canada
<ggherdov> ThinkT510: xfce isn't close enough to Gnome 2 for me. What I need more than everything is the upper panel, with system monitors for RAM, network, disk, system load. And Unity cannot run on my system: it's a virtualbox with very limited RAM and no graphic acceleration
<shadow98> http://pastebin.com/tKqBTi2d
<nuxninja> ggherdov
<ggherdov> nuxninja: yes
<nuxninja> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ThinkT510> ggherdov: i'm saying don't remove unity if it is already installed, it will leave a mess, i'm not saying you must use unity
<Ben64> ggherdov: gnome fallback mode then, install gnome-panel and it should bring in everything you need for it
<ggherdov> ThinkT510: understood. nuxninja , Ben64: thanks
<ThinkT510> ggherdov: there are good plugins for xfce panels too
<Ben64> not good enough, i wanted the same as ggherdov
<ggherdov> ThinkT510: will check that, thankyou for the heads up
<Ben64> theres no other panel that matches the cpu and ram system monitors
<nuxninja> Ben64 agree you read my mid
<nuxninja> mind
<ggherdov> Ben64: The amount of memory leaks in my code that I debugged with those monitors, without even firing up valgrind... :-)
<shadow98> rsync -n /home/brian/Desktop/ /run/user/bria
<shadow98> n/gvfs/dav:host=www.box.com,ssl=true,user=briant97%40yahoo.com,prefix=%2Fdav/Desktop/
<shadow98> skipping directory .
<FloodBot1> shadow98: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadow98> i tried floodbot
<shadow98> anybody have any ideas on why it would skip that directory
<TakeItEZ> shadow98: use rsynx -nx
<shadow98> TakeItEZ: same thing
<shadow98> skipping directory
<shadow98> that directory does not exist on the other end yet
<shadow98> so not sure why it is skipping
<TakeItEZ> shadow98: .gvfs (gnome virtual filesystem) is very special. do you want it being included?
<shadow98> yeah that is where my webdav folder is located
<shadow98> that is the only path i know to it
<shadow98> TakeItEZ: any ideas?
<TakeItEZ> shadow98: sry no
<TakeItEZ> shadow98: i'm not using gnome, but isn't the real path ~/.gvfs? "ls -la ~/.gvfs/"
<vimerrrrrrr> hi, anyone help me. my ubuntu 12.04 has to wait for network configuration for 2 minutes when boot up.
<shadow98> /home/brian/.gvfs/: No such file or directory
<iceroot> vimerrrrrrr: because you have setup something in /etc/network/interfaces and you are not controlling it with network-manager
<shadow98> turn slow network boot off
<shadow98> :)
<vimerrrrrrr> iceroot, no it only has lo in interface
<vimerrrrrrr> i tried the var/run link way, i left only lo in interface, and delete dbus files, no avail
<shadow98> TakeItEZ: http://pastebin.com/RASBQapf
<shadow98> check that out
<RollinV2> i need a simple app for monitoring download and uploads over periods of time (a day to a month).. any suggestions? can be command line or gui based. thanks.
<vimerrrrrrr> sorry but where is slow network boot conf?
<GTAXL-iPod> RollinV2: use vnstat
<persona24> Hey, I can't get the rm -rF/* command to work (and yes, I know what that command does). I'm running it as root. I don't understand why it won't work
<martin___> persona24: What error message do you get ?
<persona24> rm: invalid option -- 'F'
<persona24> Try `rm --help' for more information.
<TakeItEZ> persona24: man rm
<GTAXL-iPod> I would'nt do that if I were you...
<TakeItEZ> persona24: hint: linux systems are case sensitive
<GTAXL-iPod> sudo rm -rf /
<AppleJuice> Dont do it!!!
<persona24> TakeItEZ: I tried it with a lowercase F and it still did nothing
<k1l> persona24: see the manpage and read about preserve root. besides i dont see a issue for that command
<TakeItEZ> persona24: f /     add a space
<k1l> TakeItEZ: its perserve root in ubuntu
<persona24> Alright, I'll try that command, if I don't comment back you know it worked haha
<masoudd> masochism
<vimerrrrrrr> hi, please anybody help with the boot up problem.
<GTAXL-iPod> error is?
<vimerrrrrrr> boot without full network configuration
<vimerrrrrrr> I need to wait for 2 minutes every time
<GTAXL-iPod> ahhhh
<GTAXL-iPod> is it the desktop version?
<vimerrrrrrr> yes! 12.04 lys
<vimerrrrrrr> lts
<GTAXL-iPod> are you using wifi?
<vimerrrrrrr> no wired
<GTAXL-iPod> hm
<jhutchins_wk> vimerrrrrrr: How did you set up your networking?
<vimerrrrrrr> lo only
<vimerrrrrrr> no eth0 and wlan0 in interface
<GTAXL-iPod> lo only is loopback
<GTAXL-iPod> ok
<GTAXL-iPod> so the computer has wlan?
<GTAXL-iPod> so it has a wifi adapter
<vimerrrrrrr> any other configurations that I miss?  I hard blocked my wifi on my computer
<GTAXL-iPod> maybe disable the wifi adapter, and only use wired might speed the loading time up
<GTAXL-iPod> vimerrrrrrr: the network thing shows on mine too
<jhutchins_wk> vimerrrrrrr: What did you use to configure your networking?
<vimerrrrrrr> <jhutchins_wk> im not sure what u mean  Im newbie in ubuntu
<miebster_atwork> I'm using kubuntu 12.10, I am seeing a warning every time I source bashrc, the warning is from a line that is included with the install ( I didn't add it) http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jhutchins_wk> vimerrrrrrr: What did you do to set up the network?
<vimerrrrrrr> actually it seems i never have configured my networking since installation
<vimerrrrrrr> jhutchins_wk: I havnt done any thing to my networking so far
<Triups> One of my nics has a 50% chance of coming up as p33p2.  the other 50% of the time it comes up as rename3.  How do I stabilize this?
<LadyNikon> wow lots of freenode spam today huh
<ska> I just upgraded 12.04 and the microphone is no longer shows up.. Can I fix this on the commandline?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starts in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classrom
<martin___> U
<ska> USB device is missing.
<martin___> If I need to find a directory but exclude /home, how do I do that easiest ? :)
<TakeItEZ> martin___: find / -type d -not -iname '/home*' -name 'findme'
<miebster_atwork> Something is wrong with my .bashrc file, it came this way when I installed the OS (kubuntu 12.10) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593254/
<vimerrrrrrr> any one using 12.04 LTS? do you have the 2-minute boot up problem?
<martin___> Great, thx TakeItEZ :)
<charis> Hi, today is the release of 12.04.2?
<compdoc> charis, cool - hadnt heard that
<k1l> charis: no
<k1l> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<norris900> can anyone explain this command to me, sorry im a noob "sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches"
<djBuss> Hey guys, I can use apt-cache showpkg php5-cli to see which packages i can install but how do I install the specific package?
<charis> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<djBuss> charis, but it won't install the package I selected
<vimerrrrrrr> i love ubuntu! but the 2 minute boot up is going to kill me !!!! help ! anyone!!!!!!
<djBuss> Provides:
<djBuss> 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.1 - phpapi-20100525
<djBuss> 5.4.6-1ubuntu1 - phpapi-20100525
<djBuss> 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.5 - phpapi-20090626
<djBuss> 5.3.10-1ubuntu3 - phpapi-20090626
<FloodBot1> djBuss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> charis: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION    but it's unusual to want to do that.  You should explain what you are trynig to do
<jrib> djBuss: erm, that was for you ^
<charis> When did the release slipped to February 14th?
<djBuss> jrib, Yes, I want to have php5.3 on ubuntu 12.10
<RollinV2> GTAXL-iPod, vnstat is perfect. thanks!
<charis> last time i checked it was set for today
<jrib> charis: what?
<charis> is it because of the uefi patches?
<jrib> charis: what release are you talking about?
<k1l> charis: last time i checked in decembre it was 14.02.2013
<charis> 12.04.2
<djBuss> jrib, is it ok if I just want to have php 5.3 ?
<apm1> i had a compositioning crash on 12.04 unity
<charis> probably i am mistaken then :/
<charis> sorry about that
<jrib> djBuss: as long as you're sure security patches are being provided for it, I guess so.
<GTAXL-iPod> np :)
<djBuss> I'm not sure actually :d but thanks for the PACKAGE= tip
<djBuss> jrib, should it work like this sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=5.3.10-1ubuntu3 php5-gd
<djBuss> ?
<Telespielstube> Hi, since I updated to ubuntu 12.04 my computer freezes every now and then.
<jrib> djBuss: replace PACKAGE with the package name and VERSION with the version
<djBuss> ohhhhhh right
<djBuss> jrib, it worked thanks you
<helmut_> hi
<tfo> lol
<yeehi> Does anybody know a good fitness program? For example calories eaten, burned, suggestions for different weight machines - that sort of thing...?
<_helios_> I installed lm-sensors on my desktop to check the temp and for a PCI it's showing 6873.0C I know that has to be wrong because that would be hot enough to melt through the ground lmao
<compdoc>  lm-sensors doesnt work with everything
<compdoc> *every chipset
<_helios_> compdoc: well it registers most of them correct just that one PCI it doesn't..lol
<jhutchins_wk> _helios_: You can manually correct that.
<_helios_> jhutchins_wk: how?
<aminb> has anyone gotten MTP to work on 12.04?
<fidel> !info mtp
<ubottu> Package mtp does not exist in quantal
<aminb> I've tried EACH AND EVERY solution I could find on the net, but it doesn't work at all! :(
<aminb> I even installed the latest version of libmtp which is libmtp1.1.5 but no use..
<fidel> what 'mtp' are you talking about?
<fidel> !details > aminb
<ubottu> aminb, please see my private message
<fidel> ups - havent seen your line above sorry
<aminb> mtp as in the protocol that android uses to transfer files
<_helios_> jhutchins_wk: here is the http://pastebin.com/VqXtSPbv display I get how would I manualy correct this?
<aminb> does any one have any solutions?
<jhutchins_wk> _helios_: The documentation for lmsensors describes how the data is interpreted and explains how to alter a particular sensor's configuration.
<theseus> anyone know why I always have to start lightdm manually when I boot into ubuntu?
<_helios_> And where can I find the documentation for lmsensors?
<roasted> Excluding fdisk, how would one change a partition type via terminal?
<jhutchins_wk> aminb: Is mtp the "camera" protocol or the "mass storage"?
<zykotick9> theseus: "sudo service lightdm start" perhaps?
<jhutchins_wk> roasted: cfdisk.
<theseus> zykotick9:  correct I have to do that every time I turn on my machine
<frownface> Good morning.  Is this a good place to come for help?  Somehow, I lost ability to connect to my wireless router.  Though, I am able to connect to my cellphone tether via wireless just fine.
<frownface> I'm confused.
<theseus> zykotick9:  it should just start automatically
<jhutchins_wk> theseus: Use update-rc.d, rcconf, or chkconfig to set it to start automatically.
<zykotick9> theseus: oh, you need to add it to startup, i see.  sorry, i have no idea.
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: none of those are upstart related... theseus
<Tecan> is there anything to make usb/ip easier ?
<frownface> Anyone?
<roasted> jhutchins_wk: do you have an opinion on how that differs from sfdisk?
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: They all work with upstart.
<frownface> I wish I could set a beacon.
<frownface> :)
<frownface> LOOK, A GRAIL SHAPED BEACON
<aminb> jhutchins_wk: well, android 4.x doesn't support mass storage any more and as far as I know, it only has the camera mode.
<kostkon> aminb, MTP is not a camera mode, PTP is.
<jhutchins_wk> zykotick9: upstart still determines what will start by the symlinkx in rc.<default>d, which are managed by those programs.
<_helios_> jhutchins_wk: I've looked through the Documentation of lm-sensors not finding any information how to alter the output.
<jorik_nk> как регатся?
<zykotick9> jhutchins_wk: i'm a big fan of rcconf (on d) but i'm not sure i'd want to use it on ubuntu... you're probably right.
<aminb> kostcon: actually I'm not quite sure :/ when I connect my phone to my pc, in USB options settings in the phone there are two options. It is set on the first one. I don't have it handy right now to check again. I know i have to use mtp but i couldn't get it to work
<KxTwo> Hey guys, is it still the consensus to get 12.04 instead of 12.10?
<aminb> kostkon: actually I'm not quite sure :/ when I connect my phone to my pc, in USB options settings in the phone there are two options. It is set on the first one. I don't have it handy right now to check again. I know i have to use mtp but i couldn't get it to work
<jhutchins_wk> roasted: It has a c in front of it instead of an s.  I always use fdisk 'cause that's what I learned in DOS 2.x
<aminb> any ideas people? i seriously need to get this file transfer thing working :(
<kostkon> aminb, UMS and MTP probably
<kostkon> aminb, or PTP and MTP, but let me give you a link
<roasted> jhutchins_wk: fdisk doesn't fly with GPT. And now that I did more digging on sfdisk, sfdisk isn't made for GPT either. I'm reading into cfdisk now.
<jhutchins_wk> aminb: I guess I'm still on 4.1.1 - works great for me.
<jhutchins_wk> roasted: Ah, for gpt you need parted.
<aminb> kostkon: yeah sure. waiting
<kostkon> aminb, you could try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<aminb> jhutchins_wk: but how did you get it to work?
<roasted> jhutchins_wk: I looked into parted many times, but I never understood exactly how I would change the partition type.
<jhutchins_wk> aminb: literally just plugged the phone into the PC.  It was so simple I was sure something must be wrong, but it just worked.
<aminb> jhutchins_wk: you're so lucky then :)
<aminb> kostkon: thanks. I'm gonna give this one a try. I'll let you know
<kostkon> aminb, ok
<roasted> jhutchins_wk: I assume I'm just doing it wrong. I keep getting invalid token when I try to set the partition type.
<zykotick9> roasted: if you have access to a GUI, gparted makes creating a GPT partition "fairly" straightforward (i've never done it with parted, i really do need to learn that program)
<roasted> zykotick9: I know GParted is such a win. I'm trying to learn the CLI equivalent since I work with headless servers from time to time.
<zykotick9> roasted: i hear ya.  prior to gpt, i was all fdisk... now i'm "stuck" with replying on a GUI program :(..
<BluesKaj> what's the command to find which repos contains a certain package ?
<zykotick9> s/replying/relying/
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: "apt-cache policy foo" then look at the url is one method
<roasted> zykotick9: Realistically speaking, I'll likely just boot to a LiveUSB session and set the partitions up there. Then fire up the server and assemble the RAID via ssh over terminal.
<roasted> zykotick9: but that doesn't take away from my desire to, at the very least, learn the CLI equivalent.
<BluesKaj> dpkg -l doesn't  list all
<BluesKaj> ok zykotick9 thanks
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: sorry, i may have misunderstood your question
<BluesKaj> no , zykotick9 that command works :)
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, , i should have remembered , but my memory leaves gaps over time
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: oh how i wish i could remember half of what i've forgotten ;)
<BluesKaj> it's a bummer at my age ..I'll add that to my cli-commands text file
<Viral> can someone help me get the tty1-6 working?
<BluesKaj> heh , it's already there , I didn't think it was listed
<Viral> or, get them to show up on my screen
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt +f1-6
<BluesKaj> Viral, ^
<Viral> yeah, I know how to get to them. but nothing displays. however I can still login and type in commands
<aminb> kostkon: thanks! it DID work!! however, it didn't work with rhythmbox. Isn't there a solution for that? :/ or a better way to sync music?
<BluesKaj> nothing is suppoed to display except the login prompt
<BluesKaj> Viral,^
<Viral> I know that?
<Viral> literally nothing shows
<zykotick9> Viral: did they ever work?  are you using nvidia/ati?  did you try to change the resolution?
<BluesKaj> so you don't see the  prompt
<kostkon> aminb, nice. hmm, strange. in rhythmbox try the menu option Music → Scan Removable Media
<Viral> zykotick9,  yes they worked before I installed nvidia display drivers
<zykotick9> Viral: from nvidia.com?
<Viral> zykotick9, correct
<kostkon> aminb, to force it to do a new scan
<zykotick9> Viral: good luck then.  don't reply to me futher.
<Viral> 0/2 for useful help. great!!
<BluesKaj> Viral, didn't the additional drivers work ?
<aminb> kostkon: will give it a try. I'll be back and i'll msg you
<kostkon> aminb, k
<angs> is there any tool on ubuntu to transfer a file via serial connection, something like scp?
<jim8888> im having trouble getting a listing of my partitions in MiB... does somebody know a command to do this?
<BluesKaj> jim8888, sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> jim8888, or df -h
<jim8888> BluesKaj: unfortunately that only shows me sectors or cylinders
<compdoc> df -h
<jim8888> BluesKaj: and i dont have the disks mounted so df -h does not help...
<compdoc> gparted?
<compdoc> parted?
<jim8888> compdoc: and gparted lists them in sectors and GiB - no MiB!!
<jim8888> compdoc: parted only has MB - not MiB ...
<jim8888> its very frustrating
<compdoc> how about disk utility? thats about the only one left
<BluesKaj> jim8888, do your drives show up in nautilus places
<roasted> Can someone explain alignment to me? I'm not sure I understand what it means, exactly. Let's say we'
<compdoc> well, Im sure there are others you could install
<roasted> Can someone explain alignment to me? I'm not sure I understand what it means, exactly. Let's say we're working with a 3TB hard drive. How important is alignment? I keep reading about starting off at sector 2048 or something, etc....
<snaker> i am trying to install wireless samsung printer drivers in ubuntu. how do i do that?
<snaker> 90% of the threads i find are shit
<snaker> i have a CD
<compdoc> roasted, larger drives use small 4k sectors, and if the partition isnt created at the right place, performance suffers
<BluesKaj> isn't there a partition manager on gnome/unity ?
<snaker> it has a .jar file in it
<snaker> i cant run it
<jim8888> yep just tried the built in ubuntu disk / partition managers but no joy...
<roasted> compdoc: so it matters where the partition STARTS, not ends?
<UbuntuNewbie> try gparted
<compdoc> roasted, if you use a modern program like gparted to create the parttion, it will be correct
<zykotick9> roasted: i didn't actually think alignment was such a big issue with HDs (though it was more a SSD issue?) but i could be wrong.  you might want to consult http://wiki.debian.org/SSDoptimization which discusses alignment and links to some youtube video explaining it.
<roasted> compdoc: I ask this because I'm setting up a software array. I want to set my drives to have 100MB remaining. I was messing with gdisk and it asks me at the beginning where I want to start. So I select accordingly. But when it asks about ending, I have NO idea. I wasn't sure if the entire drive should be in specific intervals or what.
<compdoc> roasted, I dont think it matters where it ends, but it might matter where 2nd or 3rd partitions on the same drive start
<compdoc> I always use one large partition
<roasted> perhaps I should stop with this CLI obsession and just use GParted. :/
<compdoc> gparted is best
<roasted> the documentation of a lot of these CLI tools is often half baked, whereas GParted is just kind of an instant winner.
<snaker> i am trying to install wireless samsung printer drivers in ubuntu. how do i do that? i have the CD with the drivers, but not a single tutorial thread guide worked.
<gmulak1> Snaker:  What is the Samsung, a printer?
<compdoc> fdisk is too old
<snaker> gmulak1: multi function printer
<roasted> right - I was using gdisk
<snaker> gmulak1: scanner printer etc
<snaker> gmulak1: works perfectly on windows 7
<gmulak1> Snaker:  Those can be hard.  Is the wireless working?  Properly?
<snaker> gmulak1: yes, under win7 it is. its connected through the switch
<snaker> theres a .jar file in the cd
<snaker> but there are no threads that help
<BluesKaj> jim8888, gparted should list the size of each disk/partition , unless they're encrypted ?
<snaker> all threads say reinstall java blablabla etc etc
<snaker> and then open it with java
<snaker> does
<snaker> not
<snaker> work
<FloodBot1> snaker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmulak1> Snaker:  But under Ubuntu?  You have to get the wireless working properly under Ubuntu first, I believe.  I have my Shuttle wired.  I was going to try NDIS wrapper next.
<gmulak1> Snaker:  Have a call.  I have to go - sorry.  Someone will help you
<ubuntu__> niil
<ubuntu__> hello
<snaker> gmulak1: oh, thanks. i ll try to fix it like that then have a nice day
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<sabhain> anyone here using multiple monitors on 12.04?
<Raj2013> jazzy
<lemos> eai
<lemos> hi
<Raj2013> hello
<Raj2013> lemos!
<lemos_> do you like the ubuntu distro ?
<karu_> Hey anyone know where linux drivers for intel gma 4500m is
<karu_> I have to use nomodeset so that it doesnt boot to black
<lemos_> run the additional drivers
<lemos_> the drivers for intel
<karu_> where
<karu_> I'm new to this
<roasted> as far as I know Intel's GPU drivers are open sourced, and therefore included within Linux without the need of going to Additional Drivers... whcih is normally the place to go for non-open source drivers, like Nvidia, AMD, etc....
<lemos_> it's a app
<lemos_> go in software center
<roasted> Although the 4500 sticks out in my mind for some reason. I wonder if there was a bug resulting in that GPU to present a black screen.
<roasted> You don't need to go to software center.
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<karu_> My friends tell me it's in the kernel
<lemos_> and search
<karu_> but it keeps booting to black screen
<roasted> Additional Drivers is its own application within Ubuntu, outside of the software center.
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<karu_> unless I put in "nomodeset"
<roasted> karu_: yes, Intel drivers are open source. Open source software is oten included into Linux (the kernel) by default.
<lemos_> all the people here,is using the Ubuntu ?
<karu_> Dunno what's going on
<roasted> karu_: in short: There is, as far as I know, no reason to look for external drivers for Intel GPU's because they're already included by default.
<karu_> Then why does it boot to a black screen
<roasted> karu_: it booting to a black screen doesn't mean you don't have the driver, it just means there's an issue somewhere... maybe a bug? It's hard to say.
<roasted> karu_: but you have the driver installed because you have the kernel installed because the kernel is part of the entire Linux system.....
<roasted> karu_: so there are no additional drivers to get with the Intel GPU you have.
<karu_> Well it says I'm using some veza graphics driver
<roasted> I'm not sure. I've never had an issue with Intel so I can't really comment too much further. I just know you won't find any Intel drivers within Ubuntu Software Center or Additional Drivers.
<karu_> This laptop resolution is 1366x768 or something like that
<karu_> but it only goes upto 1280x720 in the graphics option
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<roasted> karu_: at the very least, I'd post on UbuntuForums.org (search fi rst, maybe somebody already found the answer) and let it stew for a bit to see what results you find.
<karu_> Ok
<roasted> karu_: sorry I can't help further, but I have almost 5,000 posts on the forums. IT's amazing how much help I've received over the years. It's why I keep coming back.
<jhutchins_wk> karu_: Which kernel are you using?
<karu_> ubuntu lts I think
<karu_> not too sure  on what kernel means
<karu_> 12.04
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<zykotick9> karu_: "uname -r" in a terminal will show your kernel version
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<jhutchins_wk> karu_: uname -r will give you the kernel revision.
<karu_> ok
<karu_> 3.2.0-36-generic
<varunv> #vrtroopers
<ignerous> anyone help
<ignerous> anyone help
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat | ignerous
<ubottu> ignerous: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<karu_> hutchins have you got anything
<karu_> if not thanks for helping anyway
<jhutchins_wk> karu_: You could check  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<karu_> whats that for
<karu_> What do I do with this page?
<ignerous> can anyone?
<Catbuntu> Hi
<Catbuntu> One question.
<Catbuntu> I've installed Cinnamon and then I setted Nemo to be the default archive manager.
<darkfrog> how do I save settings to ufw?
<Catbuntu> Now I setted Nautilus as the default archive manager again, with the xdg commands, but Nemo still handles the desktop.
<Catbuntu> How can I set Nautilus to handle it instead of Nemo?
<darkfrog> I've added allow for some things but how do I make sure they will be re-applied at reboot?
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10
<Catbuntu> Oh, I fixed it.
<Catbuntu> I just had to disable it on Gnome tweak tool and then enable it again.
<Catbuntu> :)
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ignerous> can anyone?
<ShaneO> Hi guys could someone assist me with a PEM pass phrase error... I created a self signed cert for using my VMWare WSX... when I try to go to the address the terminal asks me to enter the pem passphrase but it will not take any input... when i eneter the pass and hit enter it just says "command not found" any suggestions on how to resolve this
<ignerous> how to customize the clock applet in ubuntu 12.10  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sabhain> ignerous: what do you want to customize?
<isi> Im quite the linux noob here, but ive got myself a mediabox with ubuntu and xbmc installed and xbmc freeze at exit, ive googled it and apparently the issue is i have to downgrade libgl-7.10.3 to libgl-7.10.2, and havnt figured out how I do that, anybody got any suggestions?
<morgium> hello!
<morgium> im using spamassassin+postfix on ubuntu 10.04LTS, every 3 hours i get a mail containing "config: path "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.003001" is inaccessible: Permission denied config: path "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.003001/languages" is inaccessible: Permission denied", sent by user amavis. now my question: as which user is the command run? i chowned the /var/lib/spamassassin to amavis, no solution
<ignerous> sabhain: something like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/how-to-customize-the-clock-applet-in-ubuntu
<jcamfield> Greetings all - I've managed to completely disable my touchpad (Alps, was getting ID'd as a PS/2 only).  I've tried restoring the original psmouse.ko, but even post-reboot am having no luck.  Help?
<jcamfield> (Ubuntu 12.10, 64bit, Dell Lat e6430, was following http://resalxh.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/ubuntu-12-04-lts-x64-the-next-step-getting-touchpad-working/ , and then the psmouse-dkms option
<sabhain> ignerous: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-add-other-timezones-to-ubuntus-clock-applet
<ignerous> sabhain: have you looked at the link?
<invariant> Can anyone tell me how to get Skype working under Ubuntu? It segfaults and it displays: bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused.
<sabhain> ignerous: that's for an older version, I think it's the gnome2 clock.  You probably need to be looking at something newer
<ignerous> sabhain: can it be customised like the previous?
<sabhain> ignerous: what have you tried?
<dartos> How can I get Rythmbox to import all the music in my music folder?
<ignerous> sabhain: no because i am not habituated with the codes
<sabhain> ignerous: what specifically do you want to customize?
<jongbergs> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ignerous> sabhain: only the clock applet it really looks good
<madaramost> ubuntu just stop of working I dont have any idea plzz help
<ignerous> sabhain: can you help me?
<lkzone> hi
<lkzone> somebody can help this one
<lkzone> http://bpaste.net/show/TxZby4wCUB5moEBCE1lE/
<sabhain> ignerous: I don't know how to if you don't tell me what you want to change
<lkzone> http://bpaste.net/show/TxZby4wCUB5moEBCE1lE/      how i fix IT ?
<ignerous> sabhain: i want to make date over time and to decrease the font size like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Top-Expanded-Edge-Panel_015-copy.png
<Catbuntu> hmm
<Catbuntu> Nautilus is crashing and it stops managing the desktop when it crashes.
<sabhain> ignerous: I see.  I'm not sure how that is done.  I'd recommend posting it over at ubuntu forums, with the link you provided.  The link you provided is for a different clock applet, not the current applet I believe
<sabhain> ignerous: but make sure you specifically ask about the font size, and the stacking of the date.  It will help you get your answer.  "customizing the clock applet" could mean dozens of things.
<madaramost> how I fix it
<rexwin_> what linux software available to play embedded video on linux system installed as VPS?
<marko-_-> I have an USB flash here which contains some files a friend asked me to retreive. The USB seems to be working fine (light turns on and everything). I can see it in /dev under sdb and mount tells me it's mounted on /mnt but there are no files and it doesn't really look mounted... what should i do? I force mounted it. When i try to mount it normally it says mount: block device /dev/sdb is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: you must specify the
<marko-_-> filesystem type
<daniele> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1359651609
<rexwin_> what linux software available to play embedded video on LAMP server?
<rexwin_> can i install software to play video?
<zykotick9> marko-_-: sdb is a device, not a partition.  you might want to try testdisk/photorec to recover partitions/files.
<lkzone> http://bpaste.net/show/TxZby4wCUB5moEBCE1lE/      dbus error or qt-dbuss error somebody help
<jrtappers> Is there a way to keep two X sessions running at once?
<zykotick9> jrtappers: "keep"?  you can run 2 Xorg sessions at teh same time, BUT shouldn't be the same user!
<jrtappers> zykotick9,  I can get them running, but changing with ctrl+alt+f8/7 pauses the other
<zykotick9> jrtappers: sound you mean?  how can you tell it's paused?
<jrtappers> zykotick9, I have 3 screens, 2 off integrated, 1 off internal, the drivers don't work together so two x sessions is needed
<jrtappers> zykotick9, If I go from f7 to f8 then it blanks f7, but the other way leaves them both on, with f8 frozen
<zykotick9> jrtappers: oh, i gotcha.  i was thinking 2 Xorgs on one monitor.  sorry, i have no experience with separate X.
<jrtappers> zykotick9, I have that working, its just the pausing thats annoying, any ideas?
<zykotick9> jrtappers: sorry, no idea... good luck.
<jrtappers> zykotick9, Thanks, I have been trying to fix this for a while, but I feel close to the solution now, any ideas where to ask?
<zykotick9> jrtappers: you mean other tehn here?  not really... you could try ##linux perhaps.
<jrtappers> zykotick9, thanks, il try there
<ignerous> sabhain: ok can you help me
<ignerous> sabhain: do you know how to do this
<jose106> how do I know what shell I'm using from the terminal?
<lucis> Hey guys, im pretty now to network adminstration, and am studying atm. I managed with rsyslog to store my log files from local0 into my mysql database. now based on facility i can see what he maps. but is there a file somewhere that tells me what applications map to local0, and where i can add remove applications that log to local0?
<zykotick9> jose106: "echo $SHELL"
<xangua> ignerous: you did read that is for gnome2 right¿
<andre> !list
<ubottu> andre: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lucis> as far as i understand it now, daemons log the log files to a certain local file. can i see a list of which daemons map to which locals?
<jose106> zykotick9, that gave me /bin/bash
<zykotick9> jose106: that's you shell!
<zykotick9> jose106: use "echo $TERM" to find what terminal you are using.
<jose106> xterm
<gmulak1> jose106:   # echo $SHELL
<jose106> zykotick9, my bad, I meant desktop environment
<zykotick9> jose106: don't know... good luck.
<xrs> my sound has stopped working.
<xrs> all the mixers are turned up
<maicon> olá
<lucis> ill try to rephrase myself. if in rsyslog.conf i define local0 => ommysql, it stores data in my mysql. local0 is user defined. well, i simply want to know what that local0 contains, where to find any info on it, what it is.
<gmulak1> jose106:  I am not quite sure myself.  I think it is just like winsoz.  It's sort of how it looks.  Try this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-different-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<maicon> can you help me?
<xrs> what is the issue
<Refefer> What's a safe way to unmount a usb sound card?  currently whenever I pull it out, it causes a kernel panic
<jose106> gmulak1, I'll check it out. Thanks
<invariant> How can I configure my microphone?
<ignerous> xangua: no it is for unity
<zykotick9> jose106: i'm not sure this is gonna work, but you can try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager" just don't change anything.
<ignerous> sabhain: do you know how to do this
<gmulak1> jose106:  No problem.  Let us know if that helps.  Are you going to SCaLE?  So. Calif Linux Expo in LA of Feb 22-24?
<jrtappers> Is there a known problem with the AMD beta drivers causing blanking? 7770
<xangua> ignerous: it is not
<aminb> hey guys, can anybody please help with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/249922/not-returning-focus-to-previously-focused-window
<ignerous> sabhain: can it be done for unity?
<jose106> gmdeux_, No. I'd love too. Maybe next year
<ignerous> sabhain: no code for this customisation? :(
<UlyssesGa> Hi there!  Repeat question from yesterday.  I'm having a problem dual-booting Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04.  Non-UEFI system (so no Secure boot).  Each installation is on its own hard drive, with the Ubuntu drive being the set as the primary bootable device in the system BIOS. (grub2 also situated on linux drive).
<UlyssesGa> If Win8 is set as the first bootable HD, it starts fine.  If the Ubuntu drive is chosen as the 1st bootable drive and I attempt to boot to Win 8 from grub, Win8 immediately reboots.
<gmulak1> jose106:  SCaLE is always in LA and always February.  It's very informative.  BTW askubuntu.com is also a help.  Come back though!
<jose106> gmdeux_, Thanks
<UlyssesGa> I was running Win7/Ubuntu but then upgraded to Win8.  Win7/Ubuntu (in the configuration noted above) functioned OK.  I ran update-grub
<trism> ignerous: it works if you use gnome classic, so it isn't an indicator-datetime bug, it's an issue with how unity sends widgets, not really fixable without some considerable changes to the unity code
<UlyssesGa> here's the boot-repair data: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1591745/
<ignerous> trism: welcome back
<ignerous> trism: :)
<barfod> is there a recommended way to set up a debootstrap install ? I am having trouble getting /etc/fstab , grub etc correct
<barfod> like an official walkthrough or something , would be nice. tons of crappy articles written on it
<gmulak1> trism:  I like a lot of features of Unity.  I function better in gnome though.  I will say, when I changed back to gnome I missed a lot of stuff in Unity.
<aminb> anybody? please? :/
<nicobn> what is the best way to redirect a local port to a vm in ubuntu ?
<PrincessLuna> Is it possible to install Ubuntu on one partition / and have both /var and /home on a different (but common) partition?
<zykotick9> PrincessLuna: i don't think so.  you'd need /var and /home to be on separate partitions, so you can mount them properly.
<zykotick9> PrincessLuna: perhaps you could link them... but i wouldn't recommend it.
<PrincessLuna> If I am installing Ubuntu on a tiny SSD and a large HDD, what should I keep in the HDD to save space apart from /home and /var ... I was thinking of installing in a 5gb ssd partition
<ignerous> trism: the "\n" works but the the font size cannot be decreased
<zykotick9> PrincessLuna: good luck with that.  5GB really isn't enough space for / (for ubuntu anyways)
<isi> how to downgrade libgl-7.10.3 to libgl-7.10.2?
<PrincessLuna> zykotick9: Well, not the whole Ubuntu, ubuntu minimal with light kde and what I need
<zykotick9> PrincessLuna: "light kde" that's funny.  best of luck.
<PrincessLuna> zykotick9: Well I have 24GB of SSD space I would love to try to squeeze in Ubuntu and Windows 8 in it. The high capacity ssd's are insanely expensive!
<kdsmain> I know there's a LDAP channel, but nobody seems to be awake in it, so forgive me for asking, but with OpenLDAP, is the /etc/ldapscripts/ldapscripts.passwd really just supposed to say "secret"?
<Plebeu> hi
<zykotick9> PrincessLuna: you said the majic word - i won't see your posts further.  good luck to you.
<jhutchins_wk> kdsmain: No specific knowledge, but "secret" is often used as a placeholder for an actual password.
<jhutchins_wk> kdsmain: Have you checked /usr/share/doc/openldap/README.Debian?
<kdsmain> jhutchins_wk: Not yet, just the ldapadd man page
<kdsmain> jhutchins_wk: I don't seem to have such a directory in /usr/share/doc
<bradlee> thank god for teh google
<bradlee> whoops
<jhutchins_wk> kdsmain: Look for something similar - pretty much every package drops a folder there.
<jhutchins_wk> kdsmain: /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<Thetawaves_> has anybody reported problems with linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic for amd64?
<jhutchins_wk> kdsmain: Failing that, I'd look for ldap docs on the ubunutu web page - and obviously it's not going to be .Debian (D'Oh!)
<kdsmain> jhutchins_wk: I see, yeah there are a couple of ldap-related folders in /usr/share/doc. Regardless, I got a different error by changing the /etc/ldapscripts/ldapscripts.passwd from secret to the actual password. So at least it's not an authentication error! Whee...
<kdsmain> jhutchins_wk: Thanks for the pointer
<rvgate> Last night i've closed the lid of my laptop running ubuntu... Now i open it again and the only thing i see is a "_" in the top left on a black screen... Key combinations dont work, not even the power button.. it just sits there doing absolutely nothing.. what am i doing wrong ?
<root-_Plebeu> eae
<root-_Plebeu> alguem do brasil ae
<TheGrey> a quick wifi question: it seems that all my wifi traffic is stuck at 500 KiB/s...I'm currently torrenting a file and if I open a webpage streaming video, my torrent speed drops. In my conky network stat; the 500 KiB/s remains equilibrium...Whereas on Speedtest my reported speed is 5-6 Mbit/s. Can anyone explain/help me?
<jrib> TheGrey: bits vs. Bytes perhaps?
<nanashiRei> o/ everyone. Quite new to using a non windows system for work and i've googled my fingers bleeding. Is there a way to really disable the password prompt or increase the cache time?
<nanashiRei> tbh, it's worth then back in Vista days :(
<jrib> nanashiRei: yes, but what are you doing that requires you to enter the password so often?  It seems unusual
<nanashiRei> Just the fact that i do have to enter it again after login into my account which is not automatic makes it a hassle in my eyes.
<jrib> nanashiRei: well again, what are you doing that you're being asked for a password?
<nanashiRei> And and i'm a fan ob shell scripts that i can click to enable and disable my development environment, so these require a password. I got rid of the shell prompt with the usual NOPASSWD: sudo thing
<nanashiRei> And i kinda answesered the question you ask with the fact that i'm new to this kind of environment. So i am trying all kinds of software packages
<nanashiRei> and ... there is 5 Minutes, ofc, between installs.
<nanashiRei> It's interrupting my workflow pretty badly :<
<nanashiRei> i see how disabling woud be a security risk if i had ssh installed or someone would ever gain access to that notebook, but that's not going to happen since it's mounted to my desktop :x
<jrib> nanashiRei: you can keep a terminal around with "sudo -i", that will give a you shell where you can install things and such.  You can disable the password altogether with NOPASSWD in sudoers as you mention, but I wouldn't advise it. You could also increase the cache time... IMO you'll run out of things to install soon enough :)
<nanashiRei> But, isn't this kinda backwards, i like ubuntu, no question. But Windows 7 and Windows 8 even are less annoying in that aspect :/
<Zeid> hi guys
<nanashiRei> Still there is nothign better then linux to administrate other linux systems :D
<nanashiRei> ing*
<Zeid> i'm a newbie in ubuntu and i have a couple of questions
<jrib> nanashiRei: backwards in what way?  It shouldn't be necessary to do administrative tasks every 10 minutes so that it gets annoying
<XtremeWiz> Zeid: Like?
<Zeid> i want to install ubuntu but my pc is conected to a plasma tv
<kvothetech> Zeid: which prevents installation why
<nanashiRei> jrib: i'm used to dealing with Servers. And by default i enter them with a SSH Key... so there is 1 prompt per system startup (Pagent) and that's it :x
<kanikilu> nanashi
<jrib> nanashiRei: presumably you'd still enter the password when you sudo?
<Zeid> so what about the drivers cuz i tried once to install it and when the installation begins it gives NO SIGNAL
<nanashiRei> In general i don't even make use of sudo.
<nanashiRei> other than elevating me to root with it.
<Zeid> so i cant see whats going on!!
<nanashiRei> Zeid, finish the installation. And don't use hardware from 1999 :D
<nanashiRei> j/k after installation there is non-opensource drivers at your disposal
<jrib> nanashiRei: that's fine.  You can do that if you are in the situation where you need to do a series of things as superuser (with "sudo -i").
<Zeid> cool so the installation process will go smooth?! right!
<ExxKA> Hey guys, I am using apt-get to install nodejs, but I can only select between version 0.6.12 and 0.8.18, but on launchpad I see version 0.6.19 and that is the usual version. How do I go about getting it?
<nanashiRei> that brings me to the question, can i not just start my session with sudo? \o/
<nanashiRei> ExxKA: install from git.
<nanashiRei> really.
<jrib> ExxKA: what ubuntu version?
<jrib> nanashiRei: that would be *bad*.  You don't want to run things as superuser unless you have to
<ExxKA> nanashiRei, I would prefer apt-get if that is possible, because I am using chef for the installation
<ExxKA> jrib, 12.04 LTS
<nanashiRei> chef... reminds me of scalarizer horror -_-
<Zeid> and i have another questions regarding sat card skystar 2 will it work ?!
<jrib> ExxKA: link to launchpad?
<barfod> \o -.    ---->    \o>-.     ---->      \_-.
<jrib> ExxKA: I see 0.6.19 in quantal, but not precise.  That's probably what you are seeing
<nanashiRei> launchpad... i was like (O_O) when i saw "ssh-import-id"
<drangeo> Hello, I am having issues with intel ivy bridge and ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<ExxKA> jrib, Thanks for taking an interest. What is the difference between quantal and precise?
<nanashiRei> don't do ssh-import-id nanashi-rei if you don't want me lirking around :D
<jrib> ExxKA: precise is the codename for 12.04 and quantal is the codename for 12.10
<Zeid> skystar 2 anyone can help?
<ExxKA> Well.. I suppose what I wanted to say is, is quantal the standard version?
<ExxKA> Right
<jrib> ExxKA: 12.04 is the latest LTS release, 12.10 is the latest release
<ExxKA> That is unlucky
<drangeo> Can anyone help me with 12.04 and intel ivy bridge? I get GPU hung errors, and the screen freezes
<ExxKA> So I will have to build it from source?
<Zeid> skystar 2 anyone can help?
<nanashiRei> ExxKA: it's easy. There is git-hook solutions for this :)
<ncsquid22> Zeid: whats the problem?
<Zeid> will it work on ubntu?
<jrib> ExxKA: you can look for a ppa, look into backporting it (either request or do it yourself), or you can upgrade to 12.10 :)
<jrib> !backport | ExxKA
<ubottu> ExxKA: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<OerHeks> Zeid, wiki says it should work >> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI
<threex5> Hi could someone explain to me why my clipboard is so unreliable? It seems like when I copy something, image or text, It doesn't replace what's already in the clipboard half the time and I have to copy it 2 or 3 times to make it work.
<jrib> threex5: perhaps you close the application before you paste?  You may want to look into a clipboard manager
<Guest3920> hello
<threex5> huh
<threex5> ok does that uninstall ubuntu's built in clipboard manager?
<jrib> threex5: does it have one by default?
<threex5> ubuntu's documentation says that clipboard persistence is a known bug. they recommend parcellite
<Guest3920> bye
<Zeid> OerHeks, cheers
<jrib> threex5: sure, that's a good one
<threex5> I mean I assume if ubuntu can copy/paste, there's a built in clipboard manager by default. Should I remove that?
<jrib> threex5: nah, the apps are responsible for what's in the clipboard, that's why if you copy something, close the app, then try to paste somewhere else, you won't get anything
<jrib> threex5: parcellite does some nice things.  You can sync your two clipboards, you can make actions, you get a history.  It's probably worth it if you use your clipboard a lot
<threex5> ok i'll try parcellite. do you think it's nicer than glipper?
<jrib> threex5: I don't know.  Try both in turn and see which you like
<kanikilu> threex5: not sure if it applies, but when I copy some text (for example), then before pasting, do something like click-and-drag a file in nautilus to move it, the previous copied text is gone
<kanikilu> ...is there any pattern like that for you, or just random?
<ExxKA> Thank you all, I will look into backports
<threex5> kanikilu, good to know. I haven't noticed that specifically, but I'll keep that in mind
<isi> how to downgrade libgl-7.10.3 to libgl-7.10.2? apparently that will solve the xbmc freeze on exit "bug"...
<jhutchins_wk> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<jhutchins_wk> isi: I think that's meant to apply to a whole-system downgrade.  Not sure if there's a package downgrade capability like with yum.
<isi> isee..
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, how do I check what sound driver is currently installed?
<jrtappers> How do I change between a propietary driver and an open source driver easily?
<adamk> You remove the proprietary one and reboot.
<jrtappers> adamk, Is there a way to switch between them? Xorg.conf or some other way?
<solars> hey, is there an ubuntu installer download that fits a cdrom? 700mb
<jrtappers> adamk, I need prop. for games and open for using multiple screens
<adamk> jrtappers: The proprietary drivers install a kernel module and overwrite the open source OpenGL library and GLX extension.
<adamk> So, really, there is no easy way to switch between them, certainly not without a reboot and replacing those pieces.
<OerHeks> solars, minimal iso > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrtappers> Ok
<JokesOnYou77> How do I check what sound driver is currently installed?
<gmulak1> rvgate:  I have had this happen in diff OS (espesially windoz) when it goes into sleep mode which is not playing well with the OS on wakeup.  It is usually a driver issue.  Search on that in google.  Let us know if that helps
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, what is your problem
<JokesOnYou77> I'd like to install alsa drivers from the realtek site but I want to know what's currently installed first
<BiPolah> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 minimal in a VM using WMWare Player on Windows 7. I'm running the network in bridged mode, and when I spin up the VM my newtork connection in Windows 7 fails. Could anybody help me with this?
<cvsdave> Using 11.10 -looking for wifi documentation; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin seems to be far out of date.  Is more currect available?
<gmulak1> rvgate:  Does what I said help your issue with nothing on the laptop?
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, you are having sound problems?
<monst> hello
<gmulak1> Guess not!  :-)
<gmulak1> monst:  hello
<monst> have a question about an ubuntu issue
<kostkon> !ask | monst
<ubottu> monst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<monst> my error is "glance-common : Depends: python-glance (= 2012.2.1-0ubuntu1~cloud0) but 2012.2.1-0ubuntu1.1~cloud0 is to be installed"
<kostkon> :P
<monst> it says to run apt-get -f install to fix
<monst> when I run that it wants to upgrade glance
<monst> I DO NOT want to upgrade Glance
<monst> how can I get rid of the error without upgrading?
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, I hear crackling and noise when there is no sound playing.  I'd like to get rid of that.  Installing new sound drivers fixed the same problem in my windows install
<cvsdave> Is  Ubuntu documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community commonly out of date?
<gmulak1> monst:  I do not know, sorry.   Just put it out there and try askubuntu.org.  Search for an answer there if no response here--sorry
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, check the output of:  aplay -l
<gmulak1> monst:  just state the question again, all at once....
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, I got devices, no driver info
<cvsdave> Is there a better channel for documentation questions?
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, what kind of info do you want exactly?
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, the current sound driver version on my system
<IOmegaZ> hi
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, hmm
<dvz-> lo there
<t0th_-> hi
<cvsdave> Using 11.10 -looking for wifi documentation; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin seems to be far out of date.  Is more currect available?
<snaker> http://i.imgur.com/a9MB50f.jpg
<snaker> hi
<snaker> oops
<snaker> wrong channel nvm
<FloodBot1> snaker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, is it a realtek or an intel card?
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, is't integrated, but I'm pretty sure it's realtek
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, do you want ot give the output of aplay -l
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, if you would like to give it
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, you can paste it at paste.ubuntu.com
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593863/ I see what you mean.  It does say intel
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, right. so, it could be the classic power save problem: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-fix-crackling-noise-on-hda-audio-cards-in-ubuntu-9-10.html or this here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PositionReporting. you could try both. start with the former
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, Cool, thank you.  I'll take a look and try and get back to you after reboot (as I'm guessing cconfig changes won't take effect til after reboot)
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, ok. yes, reboot after applying the changes
<yva> hi are there some default limits in the amount of ram and cpu ubuntu allows apache and mysql to use?
<flintser>  http://paste.ubuntu.comhttp://i.imgur.com/a9MB50f.jpg
<ericus> Does anyone have link to a good guide for setting up a OpenVPN server on Ubuntu Server?
<foolove> I am having difficulty getting my bluetooth headset to work
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, alsa-base.config makes no mention of power-save anywhere and I don't think it's the second option as the problem isn't with playback with with static noise
<foolove> it seems to pair but when i go to sound preferences it says waiting for sound
<CyL> How do I find out what packages are installed for a given server 'task'?
<foolove> waiting for sound system to respond
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, hmm
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, ok. you could try adjusting your volume levels, muting anything you don't need etc.
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, I really would just like to see my current driver version
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, using alsamixer.
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, I'm just going to install the realtek driver and see if it works
<kostkon> JokesOnYou77, as you wish
<flintser> what do i need to do in order to see angle brackets around nicks in irssi. i use screen and irssi through ssh with putty on windows 7
<esph> flintser: that'd be something you set up through irssi's config or with scripting
<CyL> How do I find out what packages are installed for a given server 'task'?
<sianhulo> hey guys, I need help with vmware, I installed it and I'm trying to strat it up but it says that kernel generic module is missing(it's not), what to do?
<jrib> CyL: read /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc probably
<poq> Is any software for web page monitoring for changes?
<CyL> jrib: Well, already tried that files but it actually only holds the tasks descriptions
<flintser> esph, ok thanks, i see brackets in other ssh clients so maybe it is a problem with putty after all...
<jrib> CyL: doesn't "Key" describe the packages?
<cvsdave> Using 11.10 -looking for wifi documentation; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin seems to be far out of date.  Is more currect available?
<CyL> jrib: Sorry, I don't get you
<jrib> CyL: what task do you want to know about?
<zykotick9> CyL: does ubuntu use task-* packages?
<JokesOnYou77> kostkon, $ cat /proc/asound/version
<CyL> jrib: lamp-server
<CyL> zykotick9: I'm not sure what are you talking about.
<zykotick9> CyL: like task-web-server
<zykotick9> !info task-web-server
<ubottu> Package task-web-server does not exist in quantal
<Guest30124> HI! voyager 12.10?
<zykotick9> CyL: guess not.  too bad.
<CyL> zykotick9: You have to run tasksel
<sianhulo> nobody have tried to install vmware?
<zykotick9> CyL: upstream has those packages, guess ubuntu removes them :(
<jrib> CyL: ah, well "Key" lists the essential packages.  Then you must query your packages to see which have the appropriate task field apparently
<CyL> jrib: you mean doing a search on packages descriptions/titles for the key "lamp-server"?
<jrib> CyL: example: aptitude search '~tlamp-server'
<jrib> CyL: there are special fields apparently for tasks
<CyL> jrib: Sure, that's what I was talking about. Thanks for the info.
<esph> flintser: looks like it could be a color limitation like this: http://bugs.irssi.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=666
<CyL> jrib: BTW last time I have used a Debian based distro, I had to stick either with apt-get or aptitude, there is still such obligation?
<esph> flintser: in which case, changing some colors in your putty client might fix it
<cvsdave> are there alternative channels for support?
<jrib> !support | cvsdave
<ubottu> cvsdave: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> CyL: Depends.
<jrib> cvsdave: usually a project will have its own channel
<CyL> SonikkuAmerica: On what?
<SonikkuAmerica> CyL: You can install yum
<cvsdave> ubottu:  isn;t this channel #ubuntu?  Then the answer is no?
<jrib> SonikkuAmerica: install yum?
<CyL> SonikkuAmerica: Why would I install a redhat tool on a debian based distro?
<jrib> cvsdave: what do you need help with?
<cvsdave> Using 11.10 -looking for wifi documentation; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin seems to be far out of date.  Is more currect available?
<SonikkuAmerica> jrib, CyL: You're asking me? I'm telling you it's possible. But why bother.
<jrib> !wifi | cvsdave
<ubottu> cvsdave: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CyL> SonikkuAmerica: Have you read my question to jrib?
<SonikkuAmerica> CyL: Yes
<jrib> CyL: can I ask why you asked your question by the way?
<zykotick9> CyL: stick with apt-get is safest option in ubuntu.  but aptitude should work, and using one or the other "shouldn't" matter.
<cvsdave> ubottu thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, aptitude has Easter eggs.
<nronksr> What is the easiest way to see a grub menu (without rebooting) after adding additional kernels to set the GRUB_DEFAULT option to the desired kernel?
<CyL> jrib: I haven't been working with debian/ubuntu for a long time, I find it sometimes easier to use apt related tools, and others aptitude, I was just afraid that would mess up with my package base the way it used to
<kaushal> Hi
<zykotick9> SonikkuAmerica: so does apt-get, try "apt-get moo" sudo not required
<kaushal> Any GUI to ping multiple servers or hosts?
<kaushal> available on Ubuntu
<kaushal> similar to http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/multiple_ping_tool.html
<jrib> CyL: just don't use tasksel to remove tasks.  You can actually use apt-get to intall tasks with something like: apt-get install lamp-server^   (actually I'm not sure if the ^ should be a prefix or suffix)
<SonikkuAmerica> zykotick9, did you use the v-switches
<jrib> CyL: also, I am reading documentation now and you can use "tasksel --task-packages lamp-server" to list packages
<CyL> jrib: I don't want to install a lamp task, I'm going to run the webserver on a computer and the database server on the other. I'd just like to see what are the relevant packages for the webserver.
<kunji> jrib: suffix, just like your example.
<CyL> jrib: Thanks very much, I'm sorry for not getting that info from the manual.
<jrib> CyL: no problem, this way I learned about it too :)
<gmulak1> L3top - please see private message - thanks
<kunji> CyL: Well, it depends, the web server itself is just Apache, though you could use other ones instead, like Nginx.  But then if you want PHP, then you'll also need PHP, or if you want PERL, etc...
<jrib> CyL: if you "/msg ubottu lamp" he gives you wiki link where the packages are listed explicitly as well
<flintser> esph: i changed some colors and it helped, thanks :)
<CyL> kunji: Yes, I just want to avois installing mysqlserver on the webserver
<kunji> CyL: Then you would install just the database, say MySQL or MariaDB on the other.
<noobile> hi can anyone help me with an upstart script?
<SonikkuAmerica> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kunji> CyL: It' not the installing part that's obnoxious when doing something like this, it's usually the part where you need to configure the webserver and database to talk to each other.
<kunji> *It's
<CyL> kunji: I believe this wouldn't have much difference if I was using a complete local lamp stack, is that right?
<CyL> kunji: I'm asking because running the database on the other machine would relief me from the burden of maintaining it
<kunji> CyL: I think it's not bad for MySQL, it was quite a pain for me configuring my intance of Apache to communicate with an Oracle database.
<kunji> CyL: On a remote machine
<CyL> kunji: Sure, thanks for your advice anyway
<kunji> CyL: This looks applicable: http://library.linode.com/databases/mysql/standalone-mysql-server
<CyL> kunji: Oh, it certainly is, thanks.
<thoonai_> hi mi nick is blocked :(
<anonymous_> e..
<kunji> thoonai_: issues with your nick are handled in #freenode
<SonikkuAmerica> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<anonymous_> bye
<Roganis> plop !
<Roganis> woops wrong chat
<thoonai_> kunji: yeah :) thx. you dont know by chance which programm I can use for converting the output of scanimage to jpg?
<kunji> thoonai_: What format is the output of that?
<thoonai_> kunji: its some raw data
<kunji> thoonai_: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_scanimage.htm looks like you can output as a tiff
<moon`> I installed ubuntu on a laptop 2-3 days ago and I seem to sporadically loose keyboard functionality, is this a known issue?
<johnnyfireworks> hi
<moon`> The only thing that allows it to start working again is reboot
<thoonai_> kunji: now Ive to com from tiff to jpeg ...
<kunji> thoonai_: GIMP can convert the tiff file, or imagemagick will as well.  GIMP might be able to handle the PNM formats, but that's a big might.
<oliverp> How do I get a list of available wireless networks? I've tried "iwlist" and that works - but its way too much information. Is it possible to get a simpler list of networks?
<johnnyfireworks> anyone know about giving a usb wired mouse to work vb (virtualbox)? it micosofts standard one.
<musetux> Greetings All, Minor issue I was looking for some guidance on. It would seem i've somehow removed my (only) user in my 12.04 setup from all the system groups, including sudoers. any one have anyidea how to re-instantiate those privllages? Thanks for any help!
<zykotick9> musetux: let me guess, you used usermod to try and add a user to a group?
<musetux> great quess!  or im a uber tool!
<sianhulo> someone uses vmware?I cant start it up, says that there is no kernel generic module
<zykotick9> musetux: using usermod needs a "-a" to append, or you loose all other groups.  in future, using useradd is a lot safer.
<thoonai_> kunji: thx :D
<adamk> sianhulo: If vmware is looking for one of it's kernel modules, and can't find it, it should ask you if it can install the module.
<musetux> thanks zykotick9, I was rushing, should have read the man oage
<lesshaste> how do I do this? Copy prog/init/lm_sensors.init to /etc/init.d/lm_sensors
<lesshaste> where is this prog?
<nat> anybody i, Belgium ??
<nat> Belgium ?
<johnnyfireworks> sianhulo,  state your question with your pc secs and your program specs. to avoid future 21 question game. and in the end you less likly not to get it fixed,because someone gave up.
<sianhulo> adamk, I have the module installed, vmware itself suggest to find another location in the case it is somewhere else or isntall it myself
<adamk> I have never heard of that before.  Please show the *exact* message you are receiving.
<sianhulo> adamk, well, wait a while because I cant' copy it, I think it would be better to take a screenshot
<musetux> zykotick9: would you say; time for a re-install?
<sianhulo> johnnyfireworks, i think the only relevat information about this subject is that I have ubutnu 12.10 and kernel 3.7.0-7
<kunji> musetux: No, boot from a live cd and chroot, add a new user.
<musetux> kunji:  Thank you. I'll give that a go
<zykotick9> musetux: no.  just boot recovery and add your user back to the required groups (sorry i don't use ubuntu, so don't know what groups you need)
<kunji>  musetux: Or rather, you just removed your user from all the groups right?  So add the groups back rather than making a new user.
<flintser> why not rescue and adduser?
<musetux> zykotick9: thanks that's not to bad idea, like that one too/
<kunji> musetux: I don't know if it's all the groups you'll need, or if you need all of these ones, but for reference my user if part of his own group (The same as the user name), adm, cdrom, sudo, plugdev, lpadmin, and sambashare
<kunji> *is not if
<kunji> flintser: Hmm, rescue should also work I think.  We don't really want to adduser because it would leave his old user hanging, but he could remove the old user first and then add one with the same name.
<lesshaste> what's a nice graphical app to show cpu temp etc
<kunji> lesshaste: Conky, you can write whatever lua + Cairo script you want if you want fancier graphics than the defaults.
<sianhulo> I'm trying to start vmware but it says that the generic kernel module wasn't found, is there a way to fix this?
<musetux> flintser: Thank you very much for the suggestion, i may try that do to impaitents  of redownloading the .iso for a liveCD
<kunji> lesshaste: sudo apt-get install conky  Then cp /etc/conky/conky.conf ~/.conkyrc   Or you can write your own .conkyrc, the options are further explained in the man page.
<lesshaste> thanks
<musetux> flintser, kunji, zykotick9: Thank you so much for all your help, imma get cracking on this!!
<kunji> lesshaste: You may need lmsensors or something for the temps
<flintser> musetux: http://serverfault.com/questions/11488/what-are-the-default-groups-assigned-to-the-first-user-in-ubuntu-server i think that info is update enough fot you to work with if you dont want to make a new user
<reiligha> Hi folks. I was running rkhunter and got this message in my logs after a warning on the check for hidden files and directories: Warning: Hidden file found: /etc/.fstab.swp: Vim swap file, version 7.3
<reiligha> I saw a couple other warnings but google told me those were false positives and that everything looks normal.
<jrib> reiligha: just seems like you didn't close vim properly after editing /etc/fstab
<monst> seems there is a unresovable dependancy for Glance on the Ubuntu repo.
<monst> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EJgE3TBa
<reiligha> jrib That's probably the case. I couldn't get the :recover command to work as described by vim
<jrib> reiligha: #vim might help more
<jrib> monst: "~cloud0"? what repository is this from?
<reiligha> jrib Thank you!
<nb-ben> has anyone ever tried installing gfarm on ubuntu-server ?
<reiligha> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<monst> jrib, deb     http://ubuntu-cloud.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise-proposed/folsom main
<jrib> monst: have you tried not using -proposed?  Instead using -updates as in http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/cloud-archive-instructions ?
<flintser> monst: couldnt you just download those packages and install them manually?
<monst> jrib I tried updates
<jrib> monst: and?
<monst> same error
<monst> I might already be in a jacked state
<jrib> monst: pastebin command after "apt-get update" and "apt-cache policy PACKAGES" for the packages in question please
<monst> ok
<Kinglet> hello guys, how can i do in terminal via tor? for example ssh
<monst> jrib, http://paste.openstack.org/raw/30061/
<monst> btw at the moment precise-updates and precise-proposed are identical
<jrib> monst: 2012.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 installed ok on quantal for what it's worth.  Is it ok to remove the packages temporarily?  If so, does that even work? :)
<Kinglet> hello guys, how can i do in terminal via tor? for example ssh
<jrib> monst: oh I should say, python-glance installed ok but it seems like your issue is with glance, glance-api, glance-registry, and glance-common
<monst> correct
<monst> do I need to remove a package?
<jrib> monst: let's remove glance-common, glance-api, glance-registry, and glance for now and then install glance-common directly and see if there are issues
<monst> I cant remove them since they are running, I need to do some distastor recovery work before I can turn them down
<jrib> monst: hmm
<monst> this dependency mishap broke my system pretty good =(
<jrib> monst: is it clear it's a dependency issue?
<flintser> monst: did you try to manually install broken packages? i had to do that once before everything worked out
<jrib> yes, I was going to suggest "apt-get install glance-common glance-api glance-registry glance" if you can't remove them.  There are new versions available anyway
<Maxwell> Anyone else having trouble logging into 12.04 after updating?
<jrib> Maxwell: probably you :)  Can you say what issue you are having?
<Maxwell> Probably me is right.  All it does is blink off the login screen, then right back to it.
<jrib> Maxwell: pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<Maxwell> Alright, let me try that.
<Maxwell> What would be the proper syntax?  I'm getting command errors.
<jrib> Maxwell: pastebinit ~USERNAME/.xsession-errors
<Maxwell> Thank you, I'll try that
<jiffe98> there still no way to play bluray on linux?
<jiffe98> without ripping it first
<sdistefano> hi ; I need help setting up my sound card
<sdistefano> I can't get it to output SPDIF
<sdistefano> and speaker-test -D iec958 gets me Channels count (1) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument
<kunji> jiffe98: Huh, come to think of it, I've never tried playing one... don't even have a blu-ray drive.  I'm pretty sure that I heard it works though.  Maybe you need some stuff from the medibuntu repos?  It would be good if you let people know what you've tried so far.  This seems to be one way: http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/
<kunji> jiffe98: Found it through this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc
<kunji> jiffe98: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/2.0.4.html If you read the input and devices section they say they don't ship aacs and bc+drm libs and keys for legal reasons, that first site basically covers getting them
<Maxwell> Pasteninit said it was an empty file.
<tim> anybody have any idea why torrent files will not download anymore while using ubuntu but will with windows and also Linux booted from a cd
<tim> ?
<tim> been this way for months
<shbk> hello, does anyone know whether it's possible to look content of /usr/share/misc/magic.mgc in the  understood form?  I need know what magic number it uses for detecting files  for program in c++ (which is supposed to work in windows too, and I wouldn't like to use library)
<kunji> tim: I don't know, but more details would help others to help you.  What torrent programs are you using, can you find any logs or error messages that may be related?  Paste all the data you can find and link it.
<ahhdem> hi, I'm having a problem.. I'm migrating some hosts from 10.10 to 12.04 and noticing some -select- bash builtins will not work with 'sudo -u user -i "cd /opt/something && ls" '   -- this previously worked on 10.10.  pushd also does not work, but strangely, umask does.
<ahhdem> I've been reading the changelog between sudo 1.7.2 and 1.8.3 but not finding anything indicative of a default behavior change.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Static465> need help with bash script, anyone ?
<IOmegaZ> hi
<root-_Plebeu> alguem ai e do brasil ?
<kunji> !details | Static465
<ubottu> Static465: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<onefix_work> Static465: What is the problem?
<IOmegaZ> i got a quick question
<designbybeck__> on a flash site, it wants me to click ok to accept for video/mic but it will not let me click on it in Linux
<kunji> !ask | IOmegaZ
<ubottu> IOmegaZ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TUplink> im so cunfused with this    initramfs-tools : Depends: initramfs-tools-bin (< 0.99ubuntu13.1~) but 0.99ubuntu13.1 is to be installed
<onefix_work> Static465: http://pastebin.com/ if you can put the script on PasteBin, it will make it easier to debug.
<IOmegaZ> when i try to to install ubuntu with ubuntu installer i get an error occurred list index out of range
<Static465> onefix_work: i have a script which is called by: ./script.sh foo, later on i use a command which also uses $1: wc -c recovery.img | awk '{print $1}
<Static465> onefix_work: so the $1 gets mixed up.
<Threepwood> IOmegaZ: sounds like a python error :)
<onefix_work> Did you remember to use the end quote?
<Static465> onefix_work: yeah
<onefix_work> Static465: Also, try this : wc -c recovery.img | awk '{print \$1}'
<IOmegaZ> what shall i do?
<Static465> onefix_work: $1 is already occupied by foo, so the awk command fails.
<TUplink> can i delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin?
<IOmegaZ> what shall i do?
<onefix_work> Static465: Problem is that the $1 shouldn't be a problem...the braces should tell it not to treat it as a string.
<Threepwood> IOmegaZ: is it this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192669
<onefix_work> Static465: You might also want to try adding "-F" to the awk command
<Static465> onefix_work: gonna try it, bb in a couple of mins ..
<onefix_work> Static465: The biggest question is does the command you are trying to run work outside of your script?
<morfeo_81> hi there!
<Static465> onefix_work: awk: unexpected token, printf: invalid number
<djzn> anyone using LVM here ?
<morfeo_81> how can add the path to enviroment...?
<thoonai> scanimage outout in tiff doesnt work
<morfeo_81> how can add the path to enviroment...? It is better to put in enviroment  file or in profile
<Static465> onefix_work: http://pastebin.com/y6c0L7jS
<jrib> morfeo_81: use ~/.profile (if you need some scripting logic) or ~/.pam_environment
<morfeo_81> jrib, thanks so how can set more path  in onw
<jrib> morfeo_81: what do you want to add?
<morfeo_81> jrib, I need to give a path on /opt/software/
<Static465> does anyone know how to circumvent the $1 in the awk/printf command: http://pastebin.com/y6c0L7jS
<morfeo_81> jrib, I have different bin for  each program so I need to set for 5 programs
<jrib> morfeo_81: there's an example in ~/.profile though you may want to consider just symlinking those 5 programs to some existing component in your path
<thoonai> scanimage doesnt work
<morfeo_81> jrib, could you please explain me how can I do the second part..you mean ln -s?
<jrib> morfeo_81: yes, I mean ln -s TARGET NAME
<[ent]> how do i set a whole directory as non read only
<[ent]> in ubuntu
<kunji> thoonai: I'm testing right now
<[ent]> chmod doesn't do it
<zykotick9> [ent]: actually chmod can do it...
<[ent]> how?
<kunji> thoonai: Works for me: scanimage -d hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_C4200_series?serial=CN799MF0ZS04VP --format tiff > tiffScan
<thoonai> kunji: thanks
<aarndt> hi
<jrib> [ent]: what directory?
<kunji> thoonai: You device will be different of course though, but you know that, as you had it working for PNM I think.
<kunji> *Your
<[ent]> jrib any directory
<wellywu> Does anyone here use Rookcifer's Novell AppArmor profiles for X-Chat and Pidgin? Do they work for you?
<jrib> [ent]: you should say which directory.  Since if you use chmod inappropriately on the wrong directory you can end up with a broken install
<morfeo_81> where I can found  boostlib >= 1.38.0... library?
<zykotick9> jrib: +1
<kunji> Actually chmod might not be able to (in the case where the filesystem is NTFS for instance)
<xrs> having an odd issue: when downloading files specified to save to my external hard drive, the files appear to go to the drive; they are there if i view it in thunar, but if i unplug the drive, the files are not on it, the file are instead located in /media/$user/$drive (where they would have been if the drive was connected)
<Linux_Alien> Hi, I am installing ubuntu 12.10 on a compaq presario laptop. The live system works 100% but when trying to install to drive, the install just sits doing nothing at "creating user....."it's been creating the user now for about 3 hours :( Any idea's?
<zykotick9> kunji: good point.
<jrib> kunji: what if you suid bash? /me runs
<monst__> jrib: sorry home internet went out
<monst__> at the office now
<jrib> monst__: any change?
<monst__> still the same
<MacroMan> I've just installed 12.04 and put on gnome, but I'm missing any VPN options from the network widget. Any idea how I can get them?
<jrib> monst__: I was going to suggest "apt-get install glance-common glance-api glance-registry glance" if you can't remove them.  There are new versions available anyway.  Also, is it clear it's a dependency issue as the root cause?
<kunji> jrib: /me runs?  It's been too long since I've really dealt with permissions, I've forgotten anything complicated.
<jrib> kunji: may I pm?
<kunji> jrib: sure
<Kinglet> hello guys, how can i ssh via tor in my terminal?
<Kinglet> i cannot set proxy for my terminal
<monst__> jrib: according the rackspace guys its a dependecy issue
<Kinglet> how should i do?
<monst__> they seemed to think the repo was amiss
<monst__> http://paste.openstack.org/raw/30072/
<Kinglet> hello guys, how can i ssh via tor in my terminal?
<Kinglet> i cannot set proxy for my terminal
<Kinglet> how should i do?
<MacroMan> Kinglet, Be patient, this isn't a instant answer service. No one is paid here.
<morfeo_81> !cufflink
<Kinglet> MacroMan, i know, ok
<jrib> monst__: oh, glance-common depends on python-glance (= 2012.2.1-0ubuntu1~cloud0) but you have the later version installed (2012.2.1-0ubuntu1.1~cloud0).  Uh, can you put up « apt-cache policy glance-common python-glance »?  I closed your previous paste
<monst__> sure
<jrib> Kinglet: no idea if the docs discuss it, but you can check them out while you wait (see ubottu's message)
<jrib> !tor | Kinglet
<ubottu> Kinglet: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Kinglet> jrib, tor is installed in my machine, i want to ssh via tor from console
<monst__> jrib: http://paste.openstack.org/raw/30073/
<jrib> Kinglet: I understand.  I don't know how to do that, but you can browse the docs at that link while you wait for an answer
<kunji> Kinglet: My second google result: http://www.howtoforge.com/anonymous-ssh-sessions-with-tor
<jrib> monst__: hmm, why doesn't apt grab the 1.1 of glance-common...
<monst__> can I do that manually?
<Kinglet> jrib, ok thanx man
<magdy> I need to talk to some one interested in Java Programming system design and Algorithms
<jrib> monst__: it might be trying to configure the old one before upgrading?  What versions were last working?  And are you in a position to just remove them and reinstall them at this point?
<monst__> lets say I was able to kill this machine
<monst__> what commands would you suggest
<schultza> !lines
<BluesKaj> magdy,I would tell you to  join #java, but apparently you must be invited first ., perhaps #freenode can tell you how
<monst__> I am still doing some backups
<schultza> !multiple
<Star_Light> hello I want a command ... especially I want the version of find command in order to look for a c source file in etc directory..... I pushed find /etc -name "*.c" -print but I take some strange output with files like http://ideone.com/oDr4CG chatsscripts fro example is .c source file?
<schultza> what is the site if your are going to post multiple line responses for use in irc?
<Star_Light> for*
<monst__> jrib: yeah I can blow this thing away noe
<monst__> now
<magdy> Thanks a lot
<aLeSD> hi all
<zykotick9> !paste | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RollinV2> schultza, paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> monst__: well let's wait for the backups to finish. But the easiest thing to do would be to just remove all 4 of those packages: sudo apt-get remove glance-common glance-api  glance-registry glance    . Let's see if that works first
<aLeSD> I installed nvidia drivers .. but the screen now is 3 times little
<monst__> jrib: they are finished
<aLeSD> and multiplied 3 times
<jrib> monst__: alright, see if apt will let you remove those packages
<monst__> kk
<aLeSD> someone knows how to solve the problem ?
<Kinglet> kunji, yes i've seen that, but theres no ~/.ssh/config
<kunji> Kinglet: Ah, create it then mkdir ~/.ssh  touch ~/.ssh/config  I think it should be in the path ssh looks at.  Otherwise I think you can place those in /etc/ssh/sshd_config but that is for all users.
<kunji> Kinglet: Also are you sure you don't have it?  Check with ls -la  as .ssh will be a hidden file.
<Kinglet> kunji, yes i'm sure!
<Kinglet> kunji, i did
<jrib> Kinglet: you've never used ssh before on the machine?
<Kinglet> kunji, i'll touch, thanx, i'm trying that way
<Kinglet> jrib, yea i managed my servers via ssh at my ubuntu box :)
<monst__> jrib: it resolved
<jrib> monst__: cool
<monst__> after removed those packages and reinstalling
<monst__> appreciate your help
<jrib> monst__: I don't know why python-glance got installed at a later version before the rest of the things.  If you want, maybe you could try to replicate and file a bug
<Kinglet> jrib, kunji kinglet@blackbox:$ ssh root@x.x.x.x -p 22022
<Kinglet> Bad owner or permissions on /home/kinglet/.ssh/config
<nwp> is anyone here successfully running ubuntu 12.10 on a 2012 model (6,1 or 6,2) mac mini? wifi I have no problem with, network will be a pain but possible, the thing that looks like being the killer is video problem.
<kunji> Kinglet: From the man page:      ~/.ssh/config
<kunji>              This is the per-user configuration file.  The format of this file is described above.  This file is used by the SSH client.  Because of the potential for abuse, this file must have strict permissions:
<kunji>              read/write for the user, and not accessible by others.  It may be group-writable provided that the group in question contains only the user.
<Kinglet> kunji, jrib i created the config file in ~/.ssh and put these in it Host *
<Kinglet> CheckHostIP no
<Kinglet> Compression yes
<Kinglet> Protocol 2
<Kinglet> ProxyCommand connect -4 -S localhost:9050 $(tor-resolve %h localhost:9050) %p
<FloodBot1> Kinglet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> Kinglet: Read man ssh_config
<nwp> and if not a mac mini, anyone else with 3rd gen intel hd 4000 graphics got it working right?
<jrib> Kinglet: ls -ld ~/.ssh{,/config}
<Kinglet> kunji, yes! i changed the perms to 644, i think it's ok now
<Kinglet> kunji, thanx man, it's ok! i'm connecting to ssh via tor now. the problem was for permissions :)
<Kinglet> kunji, jrib solved. thanx guys :)
<kunji> Kinglet: glad it worked out ^_^
<Slynux> hi, i need delete a mysql server
<monst__> jrib: will do
<Slynux> could yo please help me?
<zappie> hi :)
<kunji> Slynux: Are you sure?  You might want to consider the words delete and server in your question.  Maybe you mean to uninstall mysql, or do delete one database from mysql?
<kunji> *to
<Slynux> i delete the folders by error and now i can't uninstall the mysql server
<zappie> kunji: is there a channel on this massive server where i can talk to london ppl? :)
<flintser> zappie: try #london
<Slynux> i need purge mysql in my server
<kunji> Slynux: try installing again, then uninstalling
<zappie> thx flintser :)
<kunji> !cookie | flintser
<ubottu> flintser: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Slynux> i try that but show me a dependences conflict
<flintser> zappie: it seems that it is invite only though :D
<zappie> there are invites only to #london
<zappie> y  :P
<kunji> Slynux: Hmm, pastebin the error, I don't know what I'm doing with dependencies but it will help for some else that does to help you.
<zappie> flintser: and you can help me with that? ;)
<Slynux> errors to process mysql-server and mysql-server5.5
<flintser> zappie: ircnet has 33 users at #london, try there ^^
<Pici> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<setient> anyone here ever use ubuntu powerpc?
<setient> i am going to be trying it
<kunji> T.T they get the good English there!?!?!  You guys might not see me again :P
<kunji> setient: Yes, good luck brace yourself.  You will likely encounter obscure problems and they won't be the ones I encountered, T.T
<setient> kunji: i am used to linux/unix on non x86.
<setient> it is an ibook clamshell g3
<setient> 466 mhz of awesome
<zappie> flintser: ok... you have a name?... from one operator on #london? i may need one..... to connect ;)
<petersaints> I'm getting this error "libv4l2: error turning on stream: Protocol error" with my webcam
<kunji> Setient: Oh, maybe they will be the same then, let me know how it goes, if all went smoothly I may dig mine out again.
<petersaints> any idea how to fix it?
<setient> kunji: i am going to use this as my only laptop methinks
<flintser> why'd you want ubuntu on mac
<setient> why not?
<setient> i mean i could put netbsd/freebsd/openbsd on it
<setient> or gentoo or debian
<kunji> flintser: I've got Arch on mine at the moment
<setient> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Install_Guide_on_a_PowerPC OH
<setient> i could do that
<flintser> dunno, i just like the OSX. i'd install it to my pc if i could
<flintser> zappie: if you use irssi try /connect irc.cc.tut.fi and after that /j #london
<flintser> i dont know other ircnet servers
<kunji> flintser: I rather dislike OSX... and pretty much everything Apple this laptop being pretty much my only exception.
<flintser> i have a place in my heart for apple :) i really don't know why. they are so expensive and can't do much. still i like the feel of them. and osx.
<flintser> i just want the osx basically...
<setient> man
<setient> i can't even get it to boot.
<setient> osx is so bad.
<setient> i hate it
<kunji> flintser: You're over 30 aren't you?  They used be quite a different company.
<setient> i also miss non x86 laptops
<setient> or desktops
<flintser> nope. im 18.
<nwp> flintser: if you must know, it's because the ubuntu bit is non-negotiable and I value small, quiet, reasonably priced, solid hardware. Seems they've messed up with the "reliable" on this model, but...
<kunji> flintser: Hmm, then I guess I don't understand your stance on Apple at all then, oh well. :P
<nwp> and I can't get an intense pc here at the moment, although it may be an option soon
<nwp> still intel hd graphics 4000 though, hence the second question
<setient> kunji: i have some sparc laptops too.
<setient> i am awesome.
<flintser> nwp: actually i'd really like a raspberry pi for that use... small, quiet, reasonably priced, dunno about reliability though.
<nwp> flintser: although if you have any other suggestions for something that meets that description that doesn't involve Apple, I'm all ears. I have yet to see it though. Pi not fast enough.
<nwp> It's for a desktop, and I need to be able to run VMs on it.
<flintser> lenovo t420
<nwp> Which is one reason my old 24" iMac is going out the door (4G RAM max). Also the HDD is failing.
<flintser> i can recommend that one for sure
<DrGrov> Good evening everyone. I am having some weird issues on 12.04. I am running Google Chrome and watched some web content via Flash and I get thrown out to the login screen once in a while. Has happened now for 1 time / day for the past few days. Any ideas what might be causing it?
<nwp> flintser: don't want a laptop
<tremby> hi. i've got my friend to try out Ubuntu. he has a PDF which needs javascript and Evince can't do that. i tried on acroread on my own machine and it works, so i'm trying to take him through installing it with software center. it won't show up in searches, so i've made sure he has switched on "Canonical Partners". on mine it appears, on his it still does not. i can't find how to force an apt-get update through software centre. any idea?
<DrGrov> Could it be connected with my xorg.conf configuration and nVidia GPU? I forced 1920x1080 resolution as a modeline in xorg.conf and have not had any issues until now this past week.
<jrib> tremby: do you know the package name?
<tremby> jrib: yes, it's acroread
<jrib> tremby: what's the output of « apt-cache policy acroread » on your machine?
<tremby> mine or his
<jrib> tremby: yours :)
<tremby> http://sprunge.us/THEI
<jrib> tremby: « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy acroread »   on your friend's machine
<flintser> nwp: http://www.tinygreenpc.com/fit-pc/intense-pc.aspx i have no experience nor can i say anything about it, but maybe that meets yout needs :)
<tremby> jrib: ah but on my other machine i get http://sprunge.us/aCaL
<tremby> jrib: no, the whole point is that i don't want him to see the command line. i want to do this with software center
<DrGrov> Brb
<tremby> otherwise i'd just install it with apt-get for him
<jrib> tremby: just to debug the issue
<WBF> Hello everyone! I have a problem with network manager. I tried to install a network driver but it isn't working and when I say modprobe -l it doesn't list the module I Installed.
<jrib> tremby: instead of apt-get update, you can use refresh or whatever it is in software center
<nwp> flintser: as I said, can't get it yet but may be an option soon. still hd4000 graphics though, so want to know whether people are having good results with them at all, not just on mini 6,1/6,2
<chaos_plague> hi first time using irssi how do i turn off user join/leave channel
<jrib> !quietirssi | chaos_plague
<ubottu> chaos_plague: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<chaos_plague> thank you
<nwp> flintser: btw see compulab.co.il for more on intense pc etc.
<jrib> tremby: because it's not clear whether the package is just not available to your friend or it is but software center is choosing not to show it
<nwp> they do seem to be the only people doing what everyone and their dog *ought* to be doing.
<flintser> tremby: is foxit reader in ubuntu repos?
<WBF> How do I make freenode webchat avoid join/part/quit channel in this #ubuntu channel?
<tremby> jrib: let's debug on my other machine, where i believe i'm seeing the same thing as him
<tremby> so my second sprunge above
<jrib> tremby: so you don't see acroread in software center?
<tremby> nope
<jrib> tremby: how about in synaptic?
<jbwiv> windows 8 has a nice view in Task Manager where you can see a process's resource usage over time. Makes it easy to see what is abusing resources at certain points...not necessarily just at the moment (like top or the regular Task Manager does). Are there any utilities like this for linux? one that I can run and check back on in an hour and see what processes were most impactful over that time? tia
<tremby> flintser: doesn't look like it
<jrib> tremby: I think software-center doesn't show certain packages for whatever reason
<tremby> jrib: thing is, on my laptop i do see it
<jrib> tremby: could be because it is already installed
<tremby> and see in the output of the command you gave me the 500 messages
<tremby> 500 is a server error
<jrib> tremby: you mean in your paste?
<tremby> i've uninstalled it on my laptop and it does still appear in software centre
<tremby> yes i mean in the paste
<jrib> tremby: that's normal, that's the priority
<DrGrov> Is there any troubleshooting I can do for this Google Chrome issue?
<thinklinux> hello
<tremby> oh, i thought it was an error code
<tremby> ok
<tremby> i've 99% sure it's just because apt-get update hasn't run
<tremby> how do i tell software center to do that?
<tremby> or does that apt-cache policy line tell you that's not the issue
<flintser> nwp: now that i look at it i might buy intense-pc for home media center + running irssi and ftp servers
<PingIT> Hi just got a fast question here, i can se my wtmp gets a little big, wood it be safe to ln -s /dev/null /var/log/wtmp the file?
<flintser> never knew those existed before
<thinklinux> anyone ever experienced this, was surfing the web and suddenly shows a black screen (in fullscreen) with a bunch of text scrolling down really fast...had to end up a doing a hard reboot..(ubuntu 12.10)
<jrib> tremby: correct, but if you want to you can go to software-sources in the edit menu and probably just toggle something
<chaos_plague> my terminal window only shows messages in the currect screen it clears any messages that i must scroll up to see is there a way to change that?
<JosthynPower> alguien habla español
<tremby> jrib: i've tried that, toggled various sources off and on and i never get an offer to update and it still isn't showing in searches
<jrib> tremby: does it show up in synaptic ok?
<tremby> but i do aptitude search acroread and there it is
<tremby> i didn't install synaptic yet, i'll do that now
<thoonai> kunji: yuo are great.
<WBF> thinklinux: was there 2 penguins? an ubuntu symbol? what was there on the top of the screen? the only time I experince that is when I boot my custom linux pc.
<jrib> tremby: not every package is displayed in software-center I think (like dev libraries).  I don't know too much about that
<thoonai> kunji: thx. I somehow overread the --format tiif flag
<flintser> tremby why dont you want to use terminal
<WBF> I'm having an issue too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1594755/
<tremby> jrib: like i said, it is now displayed even though it is not installed on my laptop
<jrib> tremby: but it was once installed
<flintser> i can see acroread too
<flintser> never used
<WBF> and at the end it says invalid module format.
<tremby> flintser: because i want my friend who is trying out ubuntu for the first time to never see the command line if at all possible, which it ought to be
<flintser> he's going to see it eventually :)
<chaos_plague> exit
<tremby> jrib: ok, in synaptic it appears
<tremby> then i closed software centre and opened it again and now it appears in software centre
<tremby> maybe synaptic forced an update
<tremby> apt-cache policy line is identical
<jrib> tremby: weird
<flintser> but you can install acroreader now?
<tremby> it appears in the software center so i assume so. it's totally retarded that it wasn't showing up before. i think it must be a bug, it's not updating after sources are changed
<tremby> another retarded thing is that if i search "adobe reader" it doesn't appear in the results, but i search "acroread" and it does, even though its title is "Adobe Reader"
<zathras_laptop> apt-get is telling me The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<flintser> you could've just download foxit reader, it has .deb installers downloadable
<zathras_laptop>  libapache2-mod-wsgi : Depends: libpython2.7 (>= 2.7) but it is not going to be installed
<zathras_laptop> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<zathras_laptop> any ideas how i can fix that? i sort of need mod-wsgi
<tremby> flintser: that's also something i don't want to put him through. i want him to be able to install the stuff he needs from software centre. that's its purpose after all
<jrib> zathras_laptop: sudo apt-get update, then try again.  If it still fails, pastebin « apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-wsgi libpython2.7 »
<jrib> tremby: you should probably file a bug at least about the search (if software center isn't searching titles)
<tremby> yeah
<flintser> mine finds adobe reader if i try it
<zathras_laptop> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1594833/
<tremby> flintser: yours is updated
<tremby> so the issue, i think, is that after adding a new source it gave no option to update
<jrib> zathras_laptop: we may have to do a lot of pastebinning... output of: sudo apt-get install libpython2.7
<cschneid> Does anybody have a good guide on locking down a web server? Jails & configs & similar
<flintser> if i add a repo through software center it shows up
<zathras_laptop> jrib, now pastebin won't let me paste....
<zathras_laptop> libpython2.7 : Depends: python2.7 (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.1) but 2.7.3-1+lucid1 is to be installed
<zathras_laptop> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jrib> zathras_laptop: there are hundreds of pastebins
<flintser> just tried that with vsftpd with writable chroot -repo
<zathras_laptop> jrib, think those are the lines that matter?
<jrib> zathras_laptop: yes, we are getting close.  What is the output of « apt-cache policy python2.7 »
<setient> kunji: its booting
<setient> i am going to install 12.10 i think
<setient> its only got 320 megs of ram :(
<zathras_laptop> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1594878/
<jrib> zathras_laptop: the issue is you have this installed: 2.7.3-1+lucid1
<jrib> zathras_laptop: it is not from the standard repositories it seems
<zathras_laptop> jrib, hmm, ok, so can i remove it?
<jrib> zathras_laptop: removing python would probably break a lot of things.  You can try to downgrade but make sure you have backups just in case
<zathras_laptop> jrib, that's what i feared
<zathras_laptop> how do i downgrade?
<alcuadrado> If I create my own live-cd version of ubuntu, can I make it mount all partitions in the available disks automatically?
<iceroot> alcuadrado: that should be the default
<alcuadrado> great iceroot! thanks
<iceroot> alcuadrado: ubuntu is mounting all partitions by default here on my system
<kunji> setient: I was gone for dinner, SPARC, nice ^_^, and booting is good too.
<setient> kunji: i am going to install it later.  i am at work
<kunji> iceroot: Mine does not mount all partitions by default.
<setient> i thin i want to setup a netboot server and od it that way
<jrib> zathras_laptop: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<kunji> setient: mmk, well, I leave this running a lot even when I'm not here so you'll probably be able to find me again.
<setient> hotness.
<iceroot> kunji: from the same hdd?
<iceroot> kunji: even nautilus is showing all of my partitons (ext4, ntfs, fat)
<kunji> iceroot: nautilus shows all my partitions, but only / and /swap were mounted by default on my install, I added 3 others to fstab myself.
<MacroMan_afn> Just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and switched to gnome, but I don't have any VPN options in the network manager applet or network settings. How can I set open a VPN connection?
<MacroMan_afn> I have options for wired and wireless settings like normal, but nothing about VPN. I've googled, but can't find anything relavent.
<Triups> ubuntu 12.10: One of my nics has a 50% chance of coming up as p33p2.  the other 50% of the time it comes up as rename3.  How do I stabilize this?
<BluPhenix316> i have a problem but i'm not sure which channel i should ask, I have ubuntu 12.10 64bit installed and currently updated, i did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it gets to update-initramfs and just hangs there
<BluPhenix316> is this a #ubuntu problem or a #kubuntu problem?
<iceroot> Triups: hm, it should always have the same name  the name is defined in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  and related to the mac address
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: ubuntu
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: but building a new initramfs takes some time
<backbox> Trying out a new distro (Backbox) and I can't load jockey (either -gtk or -text). Getting this error: ImportError: No module named xml.parsers.expat
<kunji> MacroMan_afn: Umm, the ones for OpenVPN you mean right?  I don't use gnome, so I couldn't really say, maybe try their channel, or #openvpn Also I think there's a way to do it on the command line without bothering with plugins.
<backbox> Also, jockey is a terrible name for a program when it won't start. Makes searching through google full of horses :/
<flintser> iceroot: mounting isnt the same as them showing up in nautilus
<flintser> they mount when you click them
<Doomhammer> hi, i'm trying to connect to my network with the ubuntu livecd and it won't do it - ive tried the same cable & port with another machine, and i get a dhcp lease just fine, but not on this one - i have a realtek rtl8111/8168b
<flintser> rtl8111/8168b
<flintser> sorry :)
<Doomhammer> flintser: ?
<WBF> Doomhammer: I have the same issue as you on my ARM pc. I tried and tried to get the RTL8xxx driver to work but nothing.
<flintser> Doomhammer: i used click copying accidentally
<Doomhammer> oh heh
<agsel> how to change keyboard shortcuts?
<Triups> iceroot, thats the weird thing...I reboot and you flip the coin.  When it loads up as rename3 it has to do the 60second timeout during booting
<WBF> Doomhammer: mine is a 8192CU driver
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: i understand that but 30 minutes to a hour is a long time, i am running a i7, quadcore with hyperthreading and 8gigs of ram, and its never taken longer than a minute
<BluPhenix316> i tried update-initramfs -u -v and it gets to this line: Adding module /lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_kms_helper.ko
<BluPhenix316>  and just stalls there
<flintser> Doomhammer: does it even recognize your card?
<Triups> iceroot, the p33p* and rename* do not show up there
<Triups> iceroot, Ill try manually entering them
<iceroot> Triups: there should be something like SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="24:b6:fd:fc:97:5f", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<Triups> iceroot, there is a bunch of them to match the nics.  but the nics p33p1, p33p2 do not show up there
<iceroot> Triups: what should that be? vmware? xen?
<iceroot> Triups: are you using something like that?
<Doomhammer> flintser: yeah, it shows up in ifconfig, and networkmanager tries to get a dhcp lease
<Triups> nope...I read thats how linux now names nics.  based on pci slot and port
<Doomhammer> it "appears" to work, except i never get an ip address
<Triups> iceroot, supposedly p33p1 means pci 33 port 1
<iceroot> Triups: ah ok
<flintser> Doomhammer: can you use static ip?
<Doomhammer> flintser: i tried that, still doesn't work
<Triups> iceroot, the problem comes that it doesn't always rename the nic properly to p33p2
<Triups> iceroot, the file you mentioned does not mention anythign about these nics and sounds like it is auto-generated...has me a bit worried on how to rename the KERNEL parameter specifically
<flintser> Doomhammer: so you can't get any connection? do you use a router or what?
<iceroot> Triups: i would just create a new line and replace the mac address and a name you want for it
<Doomhammer> flintser: uh, i'm at an office, i really don't know what they have going on
<Doomhammer> flintser: i verified that plugging a different pc in with the same port/cable gets a dhcp lease just fine, though
<Triups> iceroot, but the kernel parameter...what do I set that to?  the examples show "eth*" but I don't think this nic ever starts out as eth*
<flintser> Doomhammer: problem might exist on the other end
<iceroot> Triups: you can even put "foobar" in it
<iceroot> Triups: its just a string
<iceroot> Triups: which is related to the mac address
<iceroot> Triups: imo
<iceroot> Triups: so eth1 for example would be fine
<flintser> check your gateway on the other computer and try ro ping that?
<flintser> i mean check the gw and then plug ubuntu back in and try pinging
<Triups> iceroot, I was thinking that string meant what the kernel was calling it and name is what you set it to....Ill try it out
<Doomhammer> flintser: check the gateway in what way? other machines have an internet connection so the gateway is working apparently
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: i found out what is causing update-initramfs to hang, but not sure how to fix it
<iceroot> Triups: that string is telling the kernel how to name it
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: update-initramfs hangs when doing modprobe --set-version=3.5.0-23-generic --ignore-install --quiet --show-depends i915
<iceroot> Triups: so the name "eth0" comes from that file and the kernel is using that name then
<iceroot> Triups: the kernel does not use eth0 before
<iceroot> Triups: the kernel is asking udev what name should be used, so udev is generating that wil
<iceroot> Triups: and you can call it "myfunnynic0" for example
<flintser> Doomhammer: gateway ip address. if theyre windows 7 go to network and sharing center -> change adapter settings -> right click your connection -> status -> details
<flintser> i mean the working computers
<Doomhammer> flintser: my gateway is 10.10.10.1, and setting that statically doesn't seem to help anything
<iceroot> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.22.28 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: there is no kernek 3.5.0-23 in the ubuntu repos
<iceroot> kernel
<lucis> hey all, simple question. does anybody has a good analyze script for the auth.log file? . i would like to draw every host connection (failed or not) with the ip, and then run a whois on it.
<lucis> have*
<Triups> iceroot, I think udev might be th eone responsible for calling my nic p33p2 and rename3.  so i wonder if setting eth* will work at all...but a reboot will tell me
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: really? i just got it today
<flintser> if you can ping 10.10.10.1 on your ubuntu machine it means the problem is most likely at the other end
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: i always do a sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it was in the repos i have
<BluPhenix316> hmmm
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: what is the output of "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic"
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: upgrade is never installing a new kernel
<flintser> you can try dhcpd -k at ubuntu terminal and see what it says
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: just dist-upgrade is installing new kernels
<BluPhenix316> linux-image-generic:
<BluPhenix316>   Installed: 3.5.0.23.29
<BluPhenix316>   Candidate: 3.5.0.23.29
<BluPhenix316>   Version table:
<BluPhenix316>  *** 3.5.0.23.29 0
<FloodBot1> BluPhenix316: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: the lines after are interesting, please use pastebin
<BluPhenix316> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595129/
<flintser> Doomhammer: or just dhcpd
<Doomhammer> flintser: i don't have dhcpd - you mean dhclient?
<IOmegaZ> when i try to to install ubuntu with ubuntu installer i get an error occurred list index out of range
<flintser> oh sorry
<flintser> Doomhammer: that
<joey___> Does anybody know how to get GLSL 1.5 or higher working on Intel HD4000 on Ubuntu?
<flintser> i must go now, bus comes and cant miss that :) sorry
<BluPhenix316> do I have a bad kernel or something installed?
<BluPhenix316> I was trying to keep up with all of this, but now this is going beyond my knowledge hehe
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: no, everything fine, ubottu is just showing a wrong text
<BluPhenix316> well i still can't figure out my update-initramfs problem
<BluPhenix316> maybe i should reboot and then try again?
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: dont reboot
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: the newest kernel will probably not boot
<BluPhenix316> if i do a sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and then apt-get autoremove will it remove the newly installed packages and return to where i was before?
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: no
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: but the kubuntu-desktop package is not the reason for the kernel-update
<BluPhenix316> yeah but i've rebooted since the kernel update
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: i would cancel the upgrade and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" after that i would have a look if "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc" is holding any packagenames, if not i would reboot
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: and when the reboot fails select an older kernel from the grub-menu and not the 3.5.0-23
<BluPhenix316> and everything was working fine, that kernel update was earlier today
<WBF> can someone help me? my 8192CU drivers aren't working.
<WBF> can someone help me? *raises red flag*
<BluPhenix316> dpkg --configure -a just tries to run update-initramfs again, and the output of the other command is initramfs-tools
<BluPhenix316> it keeps hanging on: 21159 pts/0    S+     0:00 modprobe --set-version=3.5.0-23-generic --ignore-install --quiet --show-depends i915
<BluPhenix316> but i've put i915 in the modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<BluPhenix316> i don't have intel gfx card
<BluPhenix316> i have a nvidia 660 GTX
<dorohoro> hi there
<WBF> hello dorohoro
<stefanct> hi, anyone familiar with umountfs and fstab-decode around? i am hunting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/1103416
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1103416 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "12.04 isn't cleanly unmounted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IOmegaZ> when i try to to install ubuntu with ubuntu installer i get an error occurred list index out of range
<dorohoro> can i make mu Music folder(from home folder) to be simblic link to some other folder?
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: adding i915 to blacklist.conf fixed it, and update-initramfs completed in just seconds
<BluPhenix316> i'm in kde now
<kunji> MacroMan_afn: This might be useful: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1199439
<BluPhenix316> for some reason the i915 modules doesn't agree with my system
<kunji> dorohoro: I don't see why not
<PingIT> is there some way to turn of b-w-utmp files in ubuntu?
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: hm strange i am using that module without problem here on 12.04
<dorohoro> so how
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: but good to hear you could fix it
<dorohoro> without deleting
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: i'm using 12.10
<iceroot> BluPhenix316: ah ok
<dorohoro> existing
<mojtaba> Hi, I have ubuntu 12.10 and would like to install Nadia Cinnamon on it. Does anybody know what should I do? Is it possible?
<k1l_> !mint | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> mojtaba: that belongs to their support. so please ask the mint guys.
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: i'm debating on going back to 12.04 though
<BluPhenix316> iceroot: only reason i went with 12.10 is because this is a uefi system, and 12.10's installer had fixed a lot of issues 12.04 had with uefi
<kunji> dorohoro: what is existing that you don't want to delete?
<WBF> can someone help me? my 8192CU drivers aren't working. MORE DETAIL: It's a netgear that isn't working in ubuntu even with modprobe because modprobe comes up with an error on my custom linux box.
<kunji> WBF: Custom linux box?  This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<WBF> kunji:  it is running ubuntu
<WBF> kunji: it is called custom because it's running on ARMHF
<kunji> WBF: Ah, ok, sounded like you were doing linux from scratch or something
<dorohoro> original folder Music from home folder
<dorohoro> so icons stay same
<dorohoro> etc
<WBF> mojtaba: say sudo apt-get install cinnamon or sudo apt-get install  lxde for a lightweight desktop like mint :D
<dorohoro> just to make him poin on some other folder
<mojtaba> WBF: Thanks
<kunji> dorohoro: oh, hmm I think the only difference between Music and other folders is the icon, I'm not sure how that icon is assigned.
<dorohoro> can i somehow mount folder on folder or something like that
<dorohoro> i did this once in windows wista when i had it
<mojtaba> Why ubuntu is better than mint?
<WBF> mojtaba: their kind of equal; as in they have most of the same packages. it's your choice but I am trying to guide you.
<kunji> dorohoro: I think the icon might not be a property of the folder, that is, I think it is handled purely in the outside apps, like nautilus, so I think just deleting Music and creating a symlink should do what you want, but there is a small chance it won't.  Maybe just move Music, (mv Music MusicBackup) and then create the symlink, so you can delete the symlink and put back music if it doesn't work the way you hoped.
<phoenixsampras> hellow!
<dorohoro> ok th
<dorohoro> i will try something
<kunji> dorohoro: Or actually I can try it out, I'm not picky about the icon so it's fine if it breaks it for me and I can let you know
#ubuntu 2013-02-01
<dorohoro> dont wory i will try on some other folder which i dont use like picture
<dorohoro> pictures
<kunji> dorohoro: It's working for me with the same icon as far as Nautilus is concerned, is there some other app that uses the icon that you would like me to try?  Though in /home, it uses the Music icon, but knows it's a symlink and adds the link arrow thing.
<dorohoro> ok th that all i need
<yusuf> Hi everyone, I've got a problem with my Ubuntu, I can't find Hardware drivers app!! usaully I can get to it to change the Nvidia Driver, any idea ??
<phoenixsampras> yusuf: its on sources
<andresn> Hi everybody! Mi wifi broke after an update. I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't find the way to fix it. Can you help me?
<sweettea> why does eth0 come up as p1p1 now?
<andresn> I'm in the right channel?
<scarrs> how can I gat a 1600X1220 display in ubuntu
<scarrs> 1200*
<escott> !details | andresn
<ubottu> andresn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<escott> scarrs, what does xrandr list as available modes
<andresn> I did. Let me copy it from above.
<teehee> :-D
<andresn> Hi everybody! Mi wifi broke after an update. I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't find the way to fix it. Can you help me?
<scarrs> ty escott
<escott> andresn, thats nowhere near detailed enough
<scarrs> boo
<andresn> What can I do to help you help me?
<andresn> let me know
<escott> andresn, start by identifying the wireless chipset with lspci, also see if the adapter exists in iwconfig
<andresn> ok
<phoenixsampras> your wifi is broken? bakrupcy?
<escott> andresn, you can also try "rfkill list" to see if your radio is on or off
<andresn> 20:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<lcabreza> activkey. anybody has an issue ?
<sweettea> why does eth0 come up as p1p1 now?
<escott> andresn, that is ethernet not wireless
<phoenixsampras> what to do fun in the web?
<andresn> ohh, sorry
<andresn> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<escott> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<scarrs> I am trying to record a guitarix stream with ardour but am unable to caputure audio, can somebody help me please?
<andresn> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<andresn> 	Soft blocked: no
<andresn> 	Hard blocked: no
<andresn> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<andresn> 	Soft blocked: no
<andresn> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> andresn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andresn> 2: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<sweettea> I really dont understand why ifconfig shows p4p1 when dmes shows eth0
<DrGrov> I seem to have found a solution to my 12.04 LTS issue I had with Chrome. Apparently not a Chrome issue after all but not sure where to add these lines in xorg.conf. Could someone check this paste out to clear it up for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595280/
<zykotick9> sweettea: this page (from Fedora) explains the change http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ConsistentNetworkDeviceNaming
<homecable> <homecable> <homecable> [ 1.918654] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psargs-359)
<homecable> <homecable> <homecable> [ 1.918667] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node f444bdd0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psparse-536)
<homecable> <homecable> <homecable> [ 1.919200] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psargs-359)
<homecable> <homecable> <homecable> [ 1.919214] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node f444bdd0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20110623/psparse-536)
<homecable> <homecable> <homecable> is that a bug or is that my motherboard ?
<FloodBot1> homecable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scarrs> can somebody please help me be able to record with ardour
<sweettea> zykotick9: thats confusing :(
<sweettea> but thank you
<zykotick9> sweettea: agreed!
<homecable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595283/
<summervin> can someone help me with a simple .zip problem?
<sweettea> zykotick9: I suspect you can use persistent udev rules to revert?
<phoenixsampras> semeion: apt-get install unzip
<sweettea> my machine only has 2 built in NICs
<zykotick9> sweettea: i have no idea.  i haven't had to deal with that yet.
<sweettea> so wtf is eth1 called if eth0 is p4p1
<zykotick9> sweettea: prior to find that link i gave you, i did see a Fedora forum post that suggested you could just remove one package (in fedora) and it would revert to eth.  so might be the same in ubuntu?
<barbori> how can you I kills a tty/usb lock while using minicom
<sweettea> barbori: use screen
<sweettea> screen /dev/ttyUSB0
<sweettea> so much easier :)
<barbori> kk
<edve> anyone knows what date is the next release?
<sweettea> zykotick9: okay thanks again
<Myrtti> edve: late April
<barbori> ok let me try
<barbori> thanks
<edve> anyone has any news about the new feature ?
<zykotick9> !13.04 | edve
<ubottu> edve: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<edve> so in fact no one knows about the  new feature ? mark shufflework is doing like steve jobs.... lol
<zathras_laptop> don't suppose anyone knows if there is a couchdb 1.2.? package available in a ppa or somewhere else?
<summervin> phoenixsampras:I unzipped, but the files are not in the directory I sent them to.  When I do a find,the state that they are in that directory, but even when I do ls -al, the files still do not show up.
<phoenixsampras> summervin: oh.. sorry i dont do scripting
<thoonai> kunji: did you tried scanning with in line convertsion of the picture to jpeg?
<escott> !paste | summervin send your terminal session
<ubottu> summervin send your terminal session: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andresn> I tried what you send me and can't fix it.
<andresn> is there a way of reinstall the whole driver software?
<kunji> thoonai: I did not try doing conversion to jpeg inline, should be pipe-able though.
<DrGrov> Anyone else experiencing random logouts on 12.04 and having an nVidia card?
<andresn> The bottom line is that an update broke it, so it has to be a software thing.
<dr_willis> DrGrov:  logouts? you mean x crashing?
<Consty> anyone been usin a chromebook with ubuntu?
<thoonai> kunji: I piped it to convert but it doesnt convert at all
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Hi there. Yes, I am having some issues with being thrown out back to the login screen. It has only happened when I have been running Chrome and having up multiple tabs and watched some Flash-based video in fullscreen.
<DrGrov> dr_willis: But apparently what I am reading now over here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754844&highlight=random+logout+12.04&page=3, it seems to be happening completely at random.
<kunji> thoonai: What are you piping it to?  What command are you using?
<thoonai> kunji: scanimage --format tiff --resolution 1200 | convert bild.jpg
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Have you experienced anything similar? Could it be Unity causing the problem or Compiz?
<phoenixsampras> HELP!
<phoenixsampras> suspend is crashing the laptop
<DrGrov> dr_willis: So apparently it is X crashing then if I understand you right.
<spacecase> I'm trying to use tasksel, but I errors out with aptitude failed (100) any ideas?
<kunji> thoonai: I think it can take the pipe output as either argument so you need to use a dash for the argument you're getting from the pipe.   http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-processing.php
<jrib> spacecase: what task are you trying to install?
<spacecase> a bunch of stuff, remove unity, XFCE, install KDE-full (already have KDE desktop installed and running), audio editing software, video editing software, photography software
<spacecase> main thing is the DEs tho
<jrib> spacecase: with tasksel, what are you doing now that is giving you an error?
<zykotick9> spacecase: DON'T use tasksel to remove
<spacecase> jrib, sudo tasksel, select packages, select OK
<spacecase> zykotick9, no?
<dr_willis> tasksel can be.... overzelous in its job
<zykotick9> spacecase: no!  use apt-get/aptitude/other to remove packages
<jrib> yes...
<spacecase> ok
<jrib> spacecase: installing tasks is ok though
<DrGrov> dr_willis: You did not have anything similar to my issue now or in the pst?
<DrGrov> *past
<The_Parkers> hey all
<The_Parkers> noob ubuntu here
<The_Parkers> just trying to figure out the best version for me...i want to dump windows
<heraclitis> anyone know of a good program for designing and presenting networks in ubuntu?
<ulkesh> The_Parkers: Ubuntu 12.04 is the Long Term Support version, will be supported until 2017
<DrGrov> dr_willis: Could the problem I am experiencing be related to my nVidia GPU and/or my BIOS settings?
<The_Parkers> u guys frown on kubuntu or any of the other flavors?
<zykotick9> The_Parkers: LTS is a cool idea, but you'll find most ubuntu users find the newest version the most compelling (as it will have the most recent versions of software)
<jrib> !kubuntu | The_Parkers
<ubottu> The_Parkers: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<coz_> The_Parkers,  no frowning here :)
<jrib> The_Parkers: it's just a different default set of packages in ubuntu's repositories
<paperboats> Just installed xubuntu 12.10 on my MacBook 7,1 (refit, nvidia 304 drivers). -- It just werks! :)
<coz_> The_Parkers,  kde tends to be more a resource hog than gnome , however , if your system is current, it shouldnt be an issue
<zykotick9> coz_: s/tends to be/is/ ;)
<coz_> :)
<ISOcrates> Fresh install of 12.10 x64 keeps crashing on me with this screen, does this point to a hard drive issue? http://puu.sh/1VB61
<vimerrrrrrr> 62352353a
<coz_> ISOcrates,  mm not sure about it being hard drive...what was on the drive before installation of 12.10 ?
<zykotick9> coz_: that I/O error at a specific sector, "suggests" a HD issue (only a guess on my part).  ISOcrates
<ISOcrates> it had windows but i wiped it with gparted to ext4, then ubuntu formatted it again before install
<ISOcrates> it's an ssd
<ISOcrates> so i dont' even know how to test it
<homecable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595283/
<ISOcrates> do you think if i clone the drive and blast it onto another drive, it'll be ok?
<ISOcrates> will the sector faults cause a bad copy?
<_helios_> ISOcrates: I've heard bad things about ssd's that after things such as format etc they crash.
<coz_> zykotick9,  I understand... still with it being ssd  I am not completely sure :(
<DrGrov> Would a easy switch of current kernel be suitable to perhaps solve my X crashing/logout issue? Or could it be that the nVidia drivers have been forcefully updated to newer ones and thus causing the X crashing?
<zykotick9> coz_: i'm certainly not "sure" either.  ISOcrates i'd think trying to copy that drive will give you issues (whatever is on that storage location is probably corrupt, regardless of issue/cause)
<ISOcrates> :/
<ISOcrates> ok good to know, thanks guys
<_helios_> ISOcrates: if you get a new drive don't get ssd
<ISOcrates> what software would you guys use to clone a linux drive?
<ISOcrates> gonna try cloning the previous drive before i wipe it
<ISOcrates> _helios_: yeah
<coz_> ISOcrates,  dd is one
<escott> ISOcrates, you should avoid doing low level clones onto SSDs.
<_helios_> I'll be back gotta log out to reboot my laptop
<ISOcrates> escott: ok thanks, I'll probably just go from scratch on a SATA drive :/
<mattwj2002> hey guys when is the new ubuntu coming out?
<ezrafree> anyone use the new sublime text 3 yet?
<ISOcrates> escott: can i clone an ssd onto a sata drive?
<ISOcrates> or rather, shoudl i?
<ISOcrates> should*
 * mattwj2002 loves clonezilla
<escott> ISOcrates, sure pull off of it as much as you want. just writing to it will make the firmware think you are using the unused sectors of the filesystem
<mattwj2002> would clonezilla work for ya?
<ISOcrates> ok cool
<_helios_> Well I just installed a kernel update for 12.10 on my laptop
<ISOcrates> yeah perhaps, i've used it a few times
<mattwj2002> so when is 13.04 coming out?
<ISOcrates> is redo any good?
<ISOcrates> http://redobackup.org
<zykotick9> mattwj2002: are you aware how ubuntu version numbering works?  new release every 6 months - and the version says 2013 - 04th month
<Guest60220> I'am new here.
<_helios_> mattwj2002: Should be to long before the (Raring Ringtail) version comes out.
<mattwj2002> zykotick9:  I didn't know that is how it worked!
<mattwj2002> :)
 * mattwj2002 huggles zykotick9
<mattwj2002> raring ringtail?
<DrGrov> Could someone help me with my X crashing issues? Or perhaps have a minor brainstorming around it? :)
<mattwj2002> did you do updates recently DrGrov?
<mattwj2002> since your last restart?
<_helios_> mattwj2002: I'm not sure if I'm going to switch from 12.10 personaly because I hardly have any issues,  Running Xubuntu 12.1064bit on my desktop cause it don't have much ram and Unity on my laptop.
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: No, I just did a few updates during the week but this problem has been persistent for a bit longer actually when I start to remember.
<sharperguy> is it possible to use my wifi to bridge a router to an ad-hoc network?
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: If I remember correctly it wanted to update my nVidia drivers and also the kernel.
<mattwj2002> yeah I was thinking it might be a driver issue
<mattwj2002> I have had driver updates kill my graphics before
<thoonai> kunji: thx again, it seems I have my stupidest day of the yeat :)
<mattwj2002> there is my brainstorming
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> _helios_: xubuntu is nice
<mattwj2002> especially on old systems
<mattwj2002> :)
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: :) I really feel the irritation growing when having myself thrown back to the login screen at least once per day.
<_helios_> mattwj2002: yeah I'm running it through ssh from my laptop now,  ssh is so fluid and smooth it don't get any better.
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> _helios_: indeed
<mattwj2002> DrGrov: have you seen anything in the logs?
<mattwj2002> not sure where
<mattwj2002> start digging in /var/log
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: Not anything related it seems. I could definitely go back there and search through.
<mattwj2002> I am far from a linux expert just a few ideas
<_helios_> mattwj2002: I run Unity on my laptop because I like the eye candy but the desktop don't have enough ram yet but xubuntu is quick
<mattwj2002> you know
<mattwj2002> _helios_: I like lubuntu too
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: But what I have been reading on the Ubuntu Forums it seems like a fresh start, then rebooting and then logging in seems to do the trick. So apparently something is not really working out as it should.
<mattwj2002> but it is almost too stripped down
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: Could be completely unrelated as well, unfortunately.
<bradlee> E
<mattwj2002> DrGrov: not sure
<_helios_> [B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[6~[6~[6~[6~
<mattwj2002> e bradlee?
<bravis> evening...
<mattwj2002> good evening
<tchaffee> I'm stuck on Windows 8 because I just got a new laptop and Ubuntu install dualboot isn't working with nicely with EFI.  4th try now installing. Any suggestions on how I could get some local in-person support?
<DrGrov> mattwj2002: But the strange thing seems to be that this problem was not persistent until this past week. So it has probably very much to do with an update to my nVidia drivers or something close to it at least.
<mattwj2002> okay
<bravis> running on a acer aspire with dual atom atm..
<OerHeks> !uefi | tchaffee
<ubottu> tchaffee: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<escott> tchaffee, if you need direct assistance see if anyone in your area LUG is available
<escott> tchaffee, but the main recommendation is to disable secure boot
<OerHeks> indeed
<tchaffee> Yeah, I'm a programmer and pretty tech savvy. I've read all the guides and am still stuck.  Have even tried bootrepair utility.  This is a difficult one.
<mattwj2002> tchaffee: I have an idea
<mattwj2002> have you booted into Windows since the ubuntu install?
<craigbass1976> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/playing-encrypted-dvds-in-ubuntu.html  is this still valid fo how to play encrypted DVDs?
<tchaffee> mattwj2002, I have booted into Windows.  It's the only thing I can get reliably working.
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, no, skip the amd 64 part " sudo apt-get install debhelper build-essential fakeroot"  this is no longer needed
<mattwj2002> okay
<_helios_> sorry guys I had a connection error
<escott> tchaffee, at some point you will have to describe what isnt working
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, ifollow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<tchaffee> escott, depending on how I install the sypmtoms are different. Sometimes grub won't show and Windows boots auto, sometimes grub shows but Ubuntu won't boot, sometimes grub shows and Ubuntu boots, but then Windows refuses to boot.
<mattwj2002> what is up with this?
<mattwj2002> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<escott> tchaffee, and what are the different ways of installing that correspond to each
<tchaffee> Since I've read and tried everything, I was hoping there might be a guru nearby that could help me get up and running.
<ISOcrates> if i use dd to clone a 64gb drive to a 250gb drive, will the big drive have 186GB left, or will it just be a 64GB drive then?
<OerHeks> mattwj2002, it says download or buy :-)
<mattwj2002> they use to ship for free :(
<tchaffee> escott, I don't remember all of them anymore, but for example if I install with EFI off then grub will show but Ubuntu won't boot.
<OerHeks> They still do, free digital shipment.
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> not the same
<escott> tchaffee, ok. does grub load the kernel at least?
<mattwj2002> ;)
<elky> mattwj2002, it was costing them too much because the abuse level was too high.
<mattwj2002> I guess just makes me sad
<bradlee> google
<MurderSong> ss
<escott> ISOcrates, it will be a 250GB drive with partitions only on the first 64GB
<tchaffee> escott, I don't remember anymore. I tried so many different combos. I think what I need to do is to come back here when I can get my other laptop running so I can use IRC on that and try the install on this laptop.
<escott> tchaffee, well. i guess the only thing to tell you is that you must use EFI to boot if you want to dual boot
<mattwj2002> you could probably expand it with a partition too I think
<escott> tchaffee, any legacy boot mode will break windows boot
<tchaffee> I'll try the guide one more time, making sure I follow the steps carefully.  Thanks for the help so far.
<ISOcrates> escott: thanks
<ISOcrates> escott: so would i then use gparted to partition the rest of the free space so i can use it?
<escott> ISOcrates, sure. remember that you cannot resize an active partition
<mattwj2002> escott: when you say active you mean mounted right?
<ISOcrates> right
<escott> yes
<summervin> Would someone be able to take a look at my .zip problem? paste.ubuntu.com/1595417/
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, Thanks.  It's a little choppy, but I see more in the walkthrough about that.  At least i tplays!
<escott> summervin, /Docum is not the same as ~/Docum
<topper4125> which processor has better linux support: Intel or AMD?
<escott> summervin, and why would you sudo unzip
<escott> topper4125, both
<dr_willis> topper4125:  i doubt if it will matter much
<topper4125> k.. Working on Building a Desktop, 100% linux
<ISOcrates> escott: can i dd to a usb drive, or should i only do it internally?
<ISOcrates> or rather, can i use dd to clone to a sata drive connected via a usb connector
<DrGrov> What would happen if I did a backup of my xorg.conf and installed some other version of the nVidia drivers? Could that perhaps be a solution?
<escott> ISOcrates, whatever device you want. in fact you dont even need to use "dd" you can (in a sudo -i root terminal) just cat /dev/whatever > /dev/something_else
<summervin> I see, did not see the difference at frist
<ISOcrates> escott: ok cool... are the write speeds affected when going from an internal drive to a usb-connected drive?
<escott> ISOcrates, USB is slower
<ISOcrates> escott: think it will cause errors?
<escott> ISOcrates, why should it?
<ISOcrates> escott: not sure really, didn't know if it would lose data somehow
<shepardofsheep> Hello peoples
<DrGrov> Well, I will be back later on to see if anyone else has had the same issue I am having.
<DrGrov> Thanks for the help everyone =)
<shepardofsheep> Anybody in here familiar with LAMP?
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<anders_> Is there a channel for Ubuntu installation help? or is there just this one?
<zvacet> anders_ here
<anders_> Ok.
<anders_> Here goes.
<gel> hello everyone!
<anders_> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows 7. However, I cannot figure out how to boot into Ubuntu.
<gel> how do i check for other users on a terminal?
<dr_willis> gel:  check them for what?
<anders_> Both Ubuntu and Windows 7 are on the same drive.
<zvacet> anders_: do you see grub when you boot
<gel> dr_willis: to see who is on
<dr_willis> gel:  try the 'who' command.  ;)
<zykotick9> gel: w or who might show you
<anders_> No.
<gel> dr_willis: got it. thanks.
<gel> zykotick9: thanks
<dr_willis> shouldent that be 'whom' ? :)
<ulkesh> anders_: I use EasyBCD and it finds my Ubuntu bootloader every time (it's a windows app that modifies the windows bootstrap)
<anders_> So thats what I should use?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | anders_
<ubottu> anders_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ulkesh> anders_: I wouldn't say "should"...just an option
<dr_willis> best to use grub anders_
 * zykotick9 just discovered his "w" alias wasn't a good idea
<escott> anders_, how new is the computer?
<anders_> 2010, Toshiba C655
<zvacet> anders_: is windows installed in uefi mode
<escott> anders_, its unlikely but possible that the laptop has a efi firmware that is booting hard disks in legacy mode for windows, but usb sticks in efi mode. that will confuse the ubuntu installer and then you end up with the wrong bootloader installed
<Kentrel> I've tried in vain to install kde-full to Ubuntu and I keep getting this message
<Kentrel> http://pastebin.com/WpPyu1vQ
<Kentrel> about unmet dependancies. I've switched on and switched off the kubuntu repository but to no avail
<zvacet> anders_:  does bios look like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dr_willis> Kentrel:  i tend to install  the kubuntu-desktop package..  I dident know  there was a kubuntu specific repository...
<giggazilla> Anybody familiar with raid / partition recovery?
<Kentrel> dr_willis, I just get a different eror if I try that
<zvacet> Kentrel: sudo apt-get -f install
<dr_willis> Kentrel:  so you are using some kde ppa or extra repository?
<Kentrel> I was, but I switched it off to see if I could install
<escott> giggazilla, what kind of raid
<dr_willis> you did purge the ppa?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<anders_> To bo honest, I'm not sure.
<Kentrel> I did not purge the ppa , no, but I'll try it
<dr_willis> i see a 'pre' in the package names.. tht may  be packages from the ppa still wanted
<Kentrel> Well I removed the PPA by just unselecting it in Software Center
<zvacet> anders_: boot in bios and see if you have uefi mode enabled or if you have it at all
<dr_willis> that dosent purge it.   that did not remove the ppa installed files.
<anders_> Ok.
<Kentrel> ubottu, so I'd go ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  ?
<ubottu> Kentrel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kentrel> I mean dr_willis
<dr_willis> try it and see i guess. :)  looks about right
<yofun> So how long does it take to boot up after the reboot of the install?
<Kentrel> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: kubuntu-ppa backports
<Kentrel> :(
<Kentrel> so nope
<dr_willis> Kentrel:  you have allready removed it via the package manager tools.. you may  need to readd it
<anders_> Where would I look in bios? (I know, general question)
<yofun> So how long does it take to boot up after the reboot of the install?
<anders_> Should I say, what am I looking for?
<escott> anders_, you might boot your install cd and see if there is a directory /sys/firmware/efi or /sys/firmware/uefi. if you see that then your install cd is booting efi mode
<yofun> O_o checking disk for errors is  that normal?
<dr_willis> yofun:  only if you dident shut down properly
<shawn> hello irc world!! I haven't visited this world since 2000
<yofun> Ah.... Yep that would be it
<shawn> I can't remember how to use this again. Is this Ubuntu chat
<dr_willis> yes
<zvacet> shawn: it is ubuntu support chanell
<yofun> I shut down incorrectly because I had a black screen when rebooting after the install
<shawn> Thank zvacet\
<Kentrel> Nope, it's still not working
<shawn> how can i get ubuntu to work on my flat screen tv. it always blanks our
<shawn> out
<zvacet> yofun: you can always shutdown with sudo shutdown -h now
<Kentrel>  kde-full : Depends: kde-plasma-desktop (>= 5:71~pre15ubuntu12.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Kentrel> I get a bunch of those
<Kentrel> Don't even know what that means
<dr_willis> shawn:  what video card and how is it connecteed
<yofun> No... I just installed liunx and it asked to reboot
<zvacet> Kentrel: do you still get message about broken packages?
<shawn> I'm using my netbook HP mini
<dr_willis> Kentrel:  the 'pre' in the  version number  means to me - its still wanting stuff from that ppa.
<dr_willis> shawn:  that dosent really tell us  what video card and how is it connecteed
<shawn> I don't know what type of video card that I have
<dr_willis> use lspci to  see what it says
<zykotick9> shawn: specifially, "lspci -v | grep -i vga" should show ONLY your graphics card(s)
<zvacet> shawn: lspci | grep VGA
<UlyssesGa> You darn pipers
<anders_> I don't see either of those folders, I see acpi, and memmap.
<zykotick9> zvacet: 2 sidenotes - 1) without the -v lspci will only show 1 card on optimus setups and 2) giving VGA, many people don't know that capitalization is required, thus i find -i for grep helpful
<Kentrel> zvacet, I'm not getting messages about broken packages, but I'm just getting weird messages when trying to install kde
<Kentrel> stuff like this
<Kentrel>  kde-full : Depends: kde-plasma-desktop (>= 5:71~pre15ubuntu12.4) but it is not going to be installed
<shawn> okay I will come back when I have all the right information. Thanks guys
<Kentrel> Won't tell me why its not going to be installed
<shepardofsheep> Anybody who has managed to start up Apache and change the default directory that it displays web pages from without attempting to hang themselves, I request your assistance.
<dr_willis> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:76~pre1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 37 kB
<zvacet> zykotick9: tnx  ;)
<dr_willis> you are on 12.04 or 12.10  Kentrel ?
<shepardofsheep> 12.1
<Kentrel> how can i tell?
<shepardofsheep> Oh
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Kentrel> 12.04
<anders_> The sys file in the filesystem is empty...
<dr_willis> sys file? what sys file?
<escott> !who | anders_
<ubottu> anders_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kentrel> dr_willis, if I upgrade to 12.10 will that help do you think?
<escott> anders_, if you dont see /sys/firmware/something_efi then you are booting in bios mode. if you see a folder for efi then that indicates you have an efi system
<zvacet> anders_: so you don´t have uefi and you can not boot Ubuntu is that right?
<anders_> yes.
<dr_willis> Kentrel:  i always do clean instgalls.. if your repos are all goofed up.. a upgrade may not work
<Kentrel> can i do a reinstall without reformatting?
<dr_willis> i keep my /home/ on its own partion. so i can reinstall easially
<zvacet> Kentrel: you can reinstall on same partition but if you don´t have separate home backup your files first
<zvacet> Kentrel: did yo utry to install kde from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Kentrel> zvacet, yes
<Kentrel> I think
<zvacet> anders_: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zvacet> Kentrel: if you do then upgrade will not help you will add same PPA and have same problems
<Kentrel> so what's the problem??
<anders_> zvacet: I found that page, but the USB version of Ubuntu won't allow sudo commands.
<dr_willis> anders_:  ive used sudo on the live usb befor.....
<anders_> It says "Command not found"
<zvacet> anders_: is live cd on usb if it is you don´t need sudo
<dr_willis> theres also the boot-repair iso  disk.
<zvacet> dr_willis: but it is easier to just add ppa in live session I think
<anders_> zvacet: "error. Must run as root." :)
<dr_willis> ive definatly  added the ppa for boot-repair and installed it on a live-usb
<yofun> So I just installed liunx and http://s14.postimage.org/j0tqdoz1d/IMAG.jpg
<zvacet> anders_: and you can not run command with sudo I give up someone else will know better
<yofun> Any idea?
<randypopabawa> Anyone had any luck loading Ubuntu on a newer Samsung laptop? I just read a launchpad bug stating that Samsungs that could with Secure Boot are getting bricked when you try to install Linux on them
<dr_willis> yofun:  first guess... bad cd, bad burn, bad iso image..    second guess.. some sort of hardware failure or issue
<anders_> Can you install boot repair onto a live USB?
<spacecase> what's the best way to go about removing Xbunutu desktop?
<dr_willis> anders_:  I  have done so dozens of times.
<randypopabawa> I'd love to replace Windows 8 with Ubuntu but I don't want to brick my brand new machine
<dr_willis> anders_:  you can even 'install it' on a live cd.. but it saves to 'ram' so it gets lost when you reboot.
<yofun> Hard ware failure...
<anders_> dr_willis: Everytime I type the sudo command to add the repository, it says command not found.
<yofun> Harddrive
<anders_> dr_willis: Or any sudo command.
<dr_willis> anders_:  whts the exact command you are using
<dr_willis> and what usb/cd version are you using
<anders_> dr_willis: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> getg that boot-repair iso that comes with boot-repair perhaps.. i dont recall ever having issues with sudo on a liuve-usb
<max___> great idea: ubuntu for smartphones
<bouke> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> !phone|max___,
<ubottu> max___,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<cfhowlett> bouke, greetings
<randypopabawa> no one can help me with my samsung issue?
<phunyguy> does anyone know what the name of the process is for the screen shot program? It is hung up taking a huge chunk of my screen with a white square, and I can't kill it without killing the window behind it instead...
<bouke> how is the new blackberry ?
<Kentrel> black
<bouke> ?
<cfhowlett> bouke, this is ubuntu support.  please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> nevermind, I found it.  gnome-screenshot
<cfhowlett> !ot|bouke
<ubottu> bouke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> randypopabawa, that brick is confirmed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1040557
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix committed]
<max___> bb q10
<max___> seems to be great
<giggazilla> What a pain.... no live cd would load off my marvell chipset cdrom drive
<max___> lg nexus 4 ...worth to give it a try ..plus will ubuntu support it?
<giggazilla> Had to connect it to the onboard raid controller chip
<Kentrel> What's the difference between apt and aptitude
<john_redmond> hello room I'm running ubuntu on my Acer C7 chrome book ... I like it much better now :)
<anders_> Alright, thanks guys. I'll try and figure this out.
<randypopabawa> I have a Samsung NP365E5C
<twodogsdave> hi all
<cfhowlett> twodogsdave, greetings
<randypopabawa> Should i assume based on the bug that all NP series Samsungs will be bricked by trying to install Linux?
<cfhowlett> randypopabawa, until a definite fix/answer otherwise, I'd suggest yes.
<randypopabawa> thank you
<OerHeks> randypopabawa, does it have efi, then yes.( to be safe)
<wbf> my lib/modules/3.0.8+/build link is broken
<wbf> join #ubuntu-arm
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quick bash/sed question. I have a text file with portions separated by "*", that is, quotes with 1-2 different characters beween it. What sed command should I use to replace these characters with a space?
<wbf> forgot the slash
<wbf> sorry
<fruitFly> please help me with dual boot partitioning http://superuser.com/questions/544580/dual-boot-modular-partitioning
<ntzrmtthihu777> you absolutley need a /
<ntzrmtthihu777> is the bare minimum of an install, its basically the linux C:/ drive
<dangerousice> does anyone know if i need to use an active display port to get the 4th monitor working with 660ti?
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: have you tried with GParted Live CD?
<cfhowlett> fruitFly, is this a windows installer aka wubi install?
<fruitFly> GaboXandre: I haven't done it yet. I am gonna use the mint 14 so I guess it's gparted,right?
<fruitFly> cfhowlett: I am gonna use the mint 14 cd so I believe it's gparted
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: not if you use the install partitioner
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: when I have a new disk, I usually make all the partions manually with GParted and the use the "other" option
<zykotick9> GaboXandre: cfhowlett you really shouldn't support mint in #ubuntu... just sayin'
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: with ubuntu or whatever distro
<ntzrmtthihu777> Quick bash/sed question. I have a text file with portions separated by "*", that is, quotes with 1-2 different characters beween it. What sed command should I use to replace these characters with a space?
<GaboXandre> zykotick9: I know, sorry. just offered GParted.
<fruitFly> GaboXandre: What is the partitioning tool that comes with mint? Not gparted? Why shouldn't I use the tool on the mint cd?
<dr_willis> i doubt if the tool matters.
<dr_willis> you could insgtall gparted. if its not on the live cd
<fruitFly> GaboXandre: zykotick9 Why can't you help me? I'm going to do an elementary os install as well. I am a good guy that needs help. I've asked a lot of people and haven't gotten the help and have done some reading but am just trying to make sense of it. I though you guys would be the best community to help me out... #linux doesn't give a shit. I didn't even get an acknowledgment in there
<dr_willis> elemtaryos should have its own support forums/channels i belive.. ive not looked into it in ages
<dr_willis> i just dont see the  need for all these ubuntu  variants.
<wad> I want a program (synfig) available from Universe (I think), but Universe isn't one of my software sources. How do I get to the software sources to add "universe"?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I understand your frustration, fruitFly, but its akin to calling micro$oft for apple support
<dr_willis> of course once you get the linux fundamentals under your belt.. the specific linux dosent matter much
<giggazilla> Is there a check disk on the live cd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> should be an option for that in software center wad
 * wad looks there again
<dr_willis> wad:   or use the dash search to look for 'software sources'
<wad> found it!
<wad> thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> no prob wad
<wad> It's at the botton of the EDIT menu, of the software center.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: if you use Gparted to partition your drive prior to intalling the os. You have a lot more option to do it as you like.
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: GaboXandre dr_willis So I NEED a /, do I also need a boot? Will / be it's own primary partition? I heard the installer would install grub on the windows partition, is that true?
<dr_willis> fruitFly: you  techincally only  need a /
<Halftrack> Hello
<dr_willis> it does not have to be a primary partition
<fruitFly> GaboXandre: There is an option to customize partitions, to add /boot, /home, /swap etc.
<dr_willis> you can tell grub wher to install
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: then during installation you select "other" and choose the partiotions you already created.
<Halftrack> I want to install Netbeans IDE on Ubuntu to program with Ruby.
<dr_willis> its a swap partion.. NOT /swap ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> It will create an extended sda2 with your resultant partitions in it. I never do more than / /home and swap, myself
<Halftrack> I downloaded the Linux zip but don't know how to install it.
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: yes. That exactly why I use GParted
<cfhowlett> Halftrack, greetings
<fruitFly> GaboXandre: I'm not sure what artitions to create
<dr_willis> Halftrack:  what .zip exctly?
<Halftrack> The version of Netbeans is 6.9.1
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: that depends on what you wanna do
<dr_willis> extract, look in the directory  it made.. see whats in it. ;)
<Halftrack> netbeans-6.9.1-201007282301-ml-ruby.zip
<fruitFly> GaboXandre: I put what I want to do in this link if you want to help me. dr willis
<Halftrack> Accessed from http://netbeans.org/downloads/6.9.1/index.html
<fruitFly> dr_willis: ^^^
<kroq-gar78> hello all. My desktop can't seem to find any machine on the local network (even the router). It's connected to a switch, which is connected to another switch, which is connected to the router. I can confirm that machines on the second switch (next to the router) can see the router, but my desktop can't see it. Can anyone help, please? I remember internet working before (really long time ago), and the green light on it sti
<kroq-gar78> ll blinks, so i don't think it's a problem with the card.
<GaboXandre> fruitFly: ok, but as said, this is not the place for mint. let's try at ##linuxmint
<dr_willis> fruitFly:   / /home and swap  - is about all i  ever need.
<ntzrmtthihu777> any sed wizards on channel?
<dr_willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  i always google for 'sed examples' first. and normally find what i need from the hundreeds of examples out there.. then theres #bash
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yeah, I was checking my go-to sed site, but I can't quite get it to work right
<dr_willis> you basically need to  determine the regular explression that will match "(1 or more characters)"  from what i saw
<Halftrack> Do I need the full version of Netbeans installed to use the Ruby segment?
<ntzrmtthihu777> what server is #bash on?
<fruitFly> dr_willis: so what is the point of a /boot?
<dr_willis>    /boot/  has a few uses these dasys,, but rarely  needed except in specail cases
<ntzrmtthihu777> fruitFly: I believe it has to do with ext2 being a better filesystem for /boot. I may use one if I get a small ssd, for the fact it will boot faster
<dr_willis> i keep .iso  files on /boot/ and setup grub to boot theiso files for easy recover/reinstall ;)
<fruitFly> dr_willis: what r the uses?
<dr_willis> if you  dont have any special cases going on.. you  dont need a /boot/
<fruitFly> dr_willis: but doesn't it NOT hurt to have a /boot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but it doesn't "hurt" to have a skin tag either
<dr_willis> it can use up  more space that could be used elsewhere..
<kroq-gar78> eh, nevermind about my problem. I forgot that it's running 10.10 anyway ;) I think i'll back it up and reinstall to 12.04
<cyb3runkn0wn> can anyone help me out here... I just installed ubuntu 12.04 using minimal install. I want to strictly have gnome classic and openbox. I already installed both, but cannot start them. I assume it's because my display drivers are missing?
<dr_willis> and if you fill up  your /boot. because you made it too small.. its annoying
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: skin tag?
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:   you mean the gnome-fallback mode of gnome3 ?
<fruitFly> dr_willis: how do u fill up boot?
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  instsll lots of kernels
<cfhowlett> fruitFly, might you not be better off perhaps running your ubuntu in virtualbox until your plans solidify??
<cyb3runkn0wn> i did gnome-panel
<ntzrmtthihu777> loose extra bit of skin, think of like a mole
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  tried a 'startx' yet?
<cyb3runkn0wn> i just finished installing 12.04 minimal. the only things i've done is "sudo apt-get update" sudo apt-get openbox, and sudo apt-get gnome-panel.
<CD2000> Hi everyone! I have a few questions about 12.10. I installed it, had issues with Grub but now that is out of the way. I had to purge Grub then reinstall it. Now, Ubuntu works and feels really good but every hour or so, without any warning, the system freezes over. The mouse cursor won't move or will move very erratically (if it moves at all) then will freeze solid. I have no other option but to hit the reset button on the case. An Xorg error popped u
<cyb3runkn0wn> when i type openbox, it says "Openbox-Message: failed to open the display from the DISPLAY environment variable."
<zykotick9> cyb3runkn0wn: is that a typo?  did you use "sudo apt-get install FOO"?
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  openbox is NOT the command to start the  x server...
<zykotick9> cyb3runkn0wn: try "startx"
<cyb3runkn0wn> yes that is wshat i mean. apt-get install.
<dr_willis> linux fundamentals. ;)
<Zarjaz> Anyone know how to install glibc on Ubuntu Quantal? I would think this would be easy, but it's proving challenging to figure out....
<cyb3runkn0wn> to start gnome i was trying "gnome-session --session=gnome-classic"
<ntzrmtthihu777> CD2000: I personally had issue with Quantal so I came back to Precise untill the next lts
<cyb3runkn0wn> one sec let me install xinit
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  again that is not the command to start the XX session..   that is a command  ran INSIDE the X session to start the window  manager  stuff
<ntzrmtthihu777> cyb3runkn0wn: logout, and at the login screen click the ubuntu logo next to your login data
<Zarjaz> is glibc just libc-bin?
<CD2000> Ok. Thank you ntzrmtthihu777. I will consider installing 12.04 instead of 12.10.
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  or just install lightdm. and use the login screen. ;)
<cyb3runkn0wn> i do not get a login screen to click. currently it is strictly command-line
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: dr_willis So making a /boot in ext 2 would give me faster boot times? And I may want to use a zfs kernel how large should it be you think?
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  i use ext4 for /boot/ i douibt if it will be noticeable..
<ntzrmtthihu777> no idea fruitFly, just saying what I have read/heard
<ntzrmtthihu777> startx, cyb3runkn0wn
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  and i dont think you  are at a experience level where you should be playing with zfs yet. ;)
<CD2000> Good night everyone! Thanks again ntzrmtthihu777   ;-)
<dr_willis> my /boot  was 2gb.. but as i said.. I kept .iso  files on it for booting via grub. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> later CD2000
<dr_willis> i dont een have a /boot/ on my current installs
<nut> hows it going yall?
<ntzrmtthihu777> dr_willis: did you answer my question about #bash's server? If you did I did not see it
<fruitFly> dr_willis: wuts the purpose of having iso files in grub? to be able to boot other distros?
<ntzrmtthihu777> its like a recovery partition, fruitFly
<cyb3runkn0wn> ok i installed xinit and ran the startx command. now i'm on a screen with a blue background. i can right click and have the "create new folder, create new document, organize desktop by name, and change background options
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can set your grub.cfg to boot straight from iso.
<DrAgonmoray> So I just installed Ubuntu and I'm having clicking problems.. My mouse is working, and I can launch applications and everything. But, for example, if I open my home folder, I can't click on anything inside it. I can't move the window around, close it, maximize it, or navigate within it. The same thing happens with every application.
<DrAgonmoray> Could someone help me out? :s
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  congratulations.. you are using openbox sounds like
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: aaah... good idea. But couldn't you ask grub to boot from a cd or usb? dr_willis
<cyb3runkn0wn> <dr_willis> how can i get a terminal?
<dr_willis> i had grub2 set to boot iso files for testing the iso..  and to allow faster reinstalls during beta testing
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  no  idea.. should be a entry there somewhere.. may  be time to  read the openbox docs.
<dr_willis> if its openboxx you  are using
<cfhowlett> fruitFly, *respectfully* I'd be inclined to agree with dr_willis  ... a few weeks/months of virtualbox might save you many an angst filled hour.  build your skills with the defaults before venturing out into exotic customizations.
<dr_willis> but that dosent sound like an openbox menu.
<dr_willis> sounds like a nautilus menu..
<cyb3runkn0wn> hmmm
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  you edit some .xinitrc or .Xsession in your home to tell startx what to run
<dr_willis> or was it .xsession
<dr_willis> or just install some login manager and use that..
<cyb3runkn0wn> that was my next question... how to configure startx to run gnome-classic or openbox
<dr_willis> !info slim
<zykotick9> .xinitrc for startx
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (quantal), package size 876 kB, installed size 1482 kB
<dr_willis> you may be better off using a full desktop install  untill you learn this stuff...
<dr_willis> you are going to  be beating your head on the wall for some time i imagine.
<nut> thats how i feel tryn to get used to the console stuff lol
<cyb3runkn0wn> agreed, but i believe that being forced to do it from the beginning will benefit me
<dr_willis> i wonder what a good old skiil type referance would be for  all this stuff ive learned over the years... perhaps that Linux From Scratch book.. it may give some good core info... worth  reading through at least
<ntzrmtthihu777> learn to walk before run, cyb3runkn0wn
<deadmund> Nut its much easier to learn the console when you have the GUI to fall back on
<dr_willis> cyb3runkn0wn:  Id seriously check out  that linux from scratch guide.. its got some neat info last i  looked at it.. even if you dont insstall LFS.
<dr_willis> otherwise you are going to be asking  1000's of rather fundamental questions in here about  everything...
<nut> what u mean deadmund runing console instead of the gui?
<cyb3runkn0wn> i will do that. thank you guys for your help. sons crying, gotta go. if anyone has skype and dosn't mind an idiot like me asking silly questions, add cyb3runkn0wn
<deadmund> Nut I mean learning the CLI using the gui terminal app
<nut> sry i dont understand what u talkn about
<dr_willis> best thing for learing the cli.. get that 'using bash book' by Oreaially.. keep it  in the  bathroom... eat lots of  fiber... read it all day long. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> lawl
<nut> lol
<nut> dam color wont change
<dr_willis> i literally had a HUGE booksshelf fiull of barbin bin linux books next to the 'guys bathroom' in our house.
<dr_willis> those clearance book stores are gerat for getting the older edition linux books.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lol, I generally just look for pdfs online.
<dr_willis> Got a copy of 'Mastering Regular explressions' by Orialy that  still  handy even tho its like 10 yrs old.
<nut> i all ways get confused with the options
<dr_willis> i got most of mine befor you could even get such books online
<fruitFly> dr_willis: what exactly is /... can put / at /boot?
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  / IS the root of the filesystem
<dr_willis> you cant put / anywehere.. :) itss the foundation of your house..
<dr_willis>  /boot  -> boot is under /
<dr_willis> or on top of /  ;P
<nut> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=using%20bash%20book%20torrent&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&ved=0CGwQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwriters.fultus.com%2Fgarrels%2Febooks%2FMachtelt_Garrels_Bash_Guide_for_Beginners_2nd_Ed.pdf&ei=ezsLUaWiDrP3yAHZs4CYDQ&usg=AFQjCNH0qoka1Wbaj2ZtWmUPGzbroaC1bQ&bvm=bv.41867550,d.aWc hey heres 1 for beginers
<fruitFly> dr_willis: what is the purpose of having a /home
<ntzrmtthihu777> is the root, the uppermost layer of a filesystem
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  makes backing up and restoreing a lot easier.
<dr_willis> root = lowest layer.. ;) like the roots of a tree.
<fruitFly> dr_willis: So I should have a / a /boot a /home and a /swap
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, thank you nut. accquired :P
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  theres not normally  a need for /boot/   and swap does NOT have a mountpoint
<fruitFly> dr_willis: what is contained in / that isn;t in /home?
<dr_willis>   / contains EVERYTHING
<fruitFly> dr_willis: what is mount point?
<deadmund> Fruitfly you can repartition without losing your personal data (e.g. for clean installs)
<dr_willis> !mount | fruitFly
<ubottu> fruitFly: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> Now is the time when we start suggesting you go read  and learn some fundamentalss. ;)
<dr_willis> these are rather core concepts.
<fruitFly> I'm reading
<fruitFly> :|
<nut> but i dont think it really too indepth wheat every 1 needs lol
<dr_willis>  the term  'root' has differnt  meanings also  depending on its contexxt
<dr_willis>   / is the root of your filesystem....  /root  is the root users home directory
<bravis> i need some Root beer
<dr_willis> money is the root of all evil.
<dr_willis> ;)
<nut> <......got coffee
<elena-IK> how do I run ruby scripts in a terminal window on double click in nautilus? I see no "custom command" or something similar in the "open with" dialog.
<randimiller> is there a good cloud backup service that anyone can recommend? (like carbonite)
<dr_willis> elena-IK:  you could make the launcher run somthing like   'xterm -e ruby script.to.run'
<dr_willis> or the gnome-terminal equilivent
<OerHeks> !u1
<OerHeks> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ntzrmtthihu777> double click them, and it shoud give you several options if they have x permissions, elena-IK
<cfhowlett> !ubuntuone|randimiller,
<ubottu> randimiller,: please see above
<ntzrmtthihu777> dropbox is also good, randimiller. I can refer you and you get an extra .5 gigs of space free.
<nut> man alll that bash sound odd
<randimiller> ohh...didn't know ubuntuone had syncing
<randimiller> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, it does. I cant use it so effectively because I must operate on multiple platforms
<deadmund> Elena-ik open that folder with the terminal and run ruby scriptname
<dr_willis> one  thing about Ubuntu One that makes  me sad... it got rid of that tomboys notes feature. ;(
<dr_willis> and the astro file manager on my phone dosent support U1.. yet.
<systemcrasheshel> Hi: My system has been repeatedly locking up. ctrl+alt+del doesn't work -> syslog -> http://pastebin.com/T3qQbStd
<randimiller> just started using tomboy
<nut> i feel puter iliterate with all that going on lol
<systemcrasheshel> ctrl+alt+backspace neither... just frozen... http://pastebin.com/T3qQbStd
<randimiller> i have been wading around in ubuntu for 2 years now but trying to take the plunge fulltime this year
<randimiller> so trying to find my linux equivalents to my windows programs
<nut> mines been on and off for a yr or so
<nut> different ones
<jotterbot1234> Has anyone been able to get Adobe's Update Server running on ubuntu yet>
<jotterbot1234> ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hehe, I know the feels randimiller. I used win$ all my life, just got into linux july last year, never looked back.
<nut> lol ntz
<jotterbot1234> I'm trying not to reinvent the wheel here...
<randimiller> ntzrmtthihu777: We use a windows platform at work so it's hard trying to program in linux then test in windows
<nut> i mostly dont cause of the games
<ntzrmtthihu777> now if they would make a good rpg maker equivalent for linux I could get rid of this virtualbox
<randimiller> once i find a solution for that then it will be perfect
<ntzrmtthihu777> Yeah, I know what you mean randimiller. I need to dip into windows from time to time for professional reasons, but on my own steam I stick to linux
<kanadaa> I am trying to view some files on a mac os install, but even when I am root I still get permission denied
<cfhowlett> systemcrasheshel, reboot and try booting up an earlier/older  kernel
<nut> ive been having a prob getting desktop icons on the screen cant right click em
<kunji> randimiller: Anything specific?  The easiest ones are the cross platform ones, VLC, Audacity, Azureous.  After that there are things that are very similar, like LibreOffice, Gimp, Inkscape though they don't have entirely the same feature set.  Programming, for what I have done everything I write in linux seems to work on windows, but not always vice versa because of idiosyncrasies of Visual Studio...  It depends what you're doing though, if
<topper4125> ntz, have you looked at:  http://easy-rpg.org/
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, compiled the source and installed, but its still buggy
<randimiller> kunji: the problem is that I program a kiosk machine and the connected devices don't have linux drivers
<ntzrmtthihu777> nut: what session are you using?
<evon> Whenever i let my computer sits for a while, my screen goes blank.  This is especially annoying when I'm watching a movie on my computer.  I can't seem to figure out how to turn the screensaver/power saving feature off. Can anyone help?
<topper4125> ntz, k... havent played with rpg maker in *years*
<randimiller> it's hard enough to find a wireless driver much less a automated bloodpressure cuff or loadcell for weight
<dr_willis> evon:  i recall the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites haveing an artical on that exact issue
<nut> the default one is all i know ubuntu 11.10
<evon> dr_willis, you have a link?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. try alt+right click, or alt+super+rightclick.
<dr_willis> evon:  other  their search box.. no. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have to do that for my precise with gnome fallback
<dr_willis> other then their sites searcch box...
<evon> dr_willis, figured it would be an easy thing to figure out but ubuntu 12.04 keeps surprising me
<kunji> randimiller: Ah, yuck, if you can get enough info on the devices you could write drivers yourself... but I know you probably haven't got the time for that, and for something like a blood pressure cuff there's the liability...
<dr_willis> evon:  i never really  notice the issue..  but it may depend on your player
<randimiller> kunji: exactly
<subcool> how do i run a program ? ./program isnt working..  or do i have to chown 777 or something it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> chmod +x
<nut> ntz the first dont work and i dont know what the super is
<ntzrmtthihu777> the windows key nut
<dr_willis> subcool:  you make it executable... you rarely EVER want to use 777
<nut> oh my bad lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, it happens nut.
<subcool> ntzrmtthihu777, dr_willis  -- ya.. i just forgot how to make it executeable..
<subcool> i try to keep it easy..
<dr_willis> 777 is not easy.. its lazy
<evon> subcool, i usually right click the file in nautilus and check off the make executable box
<nut> na neither work
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<subcool> evon, good idea
<dr_willis> the mc file maanger for the console has a nice interface for changeing modes also
<ntzrmtthihu777> you are basically trying to make desktop shortcuts, right?
<kunji> evon: I think I had the problem you're having let me find the fix I posted
<nut> yeah
<ntzrmtthihu777> create a .desktop in your ~/Desktop directory, its not so hard. you can even copy the normal ones
<nut> i need it more easy functional sorta like win
<kunji> evon: Actually what's your output for xset q     let's just confirm it's the same issue before doing anything
<nut> do i gotta b n root when i move em?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I would use cp because you still want the desktop files to be there too
<ntzrmtthihu777> like for example, a gedit shortcut would be:
<nut> yeah but finding all the icons lol
<subcool> ok.. that didnt work
<nut> on my desktop theres nothing there
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, its easier lol.
<rockworldmi> hi ..
<kunji> Come to think of it.. why doesn't Ubuntu ship with a .desktop template in the context menu when you right click the desktop?  In the Create New Document submenu.
<rockworldmi> why my ubuntu doesnt show wether capslock is on or not
<rockworldmi> whenever i press key no notification comes on deskop?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cp /usr/share/applications/gedit.destop ~/Desktop; chmod +x gedit.desktop
<nut> i gknow its odd
<xangua> rockworldmi: never seen such feature
<nut> i think the file manager has a prob
<ntzrmtthihu777> that would be nice, hmm? maybe I should make a zenity gui-based nautilus script to do it, would not be too hard
<kunji> rockworldmi: Umm, I think it's only supposed to when typing passwords and only for certain ones at that, it's a feature at the program level, not the OS level.
<rockworldmi> xangua: hmm .. can i install any  thord party app for that cause my keyboard dont have lights for that ..
<fruitFly> dr_willis: so by making all the partitions your mounting the hard drive?
<ntzrmtthihu777> holy crap, its a quit frenzie
<rockworldmi> kunji: ok..
<leon__> hello
<subcool> ok- how the hell do i run this?
<kunji> rockworldmi: The status is stored someplace, you could probably write a small script to let Conky monitor that.
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  you  mount filesystems on the drives
<leon__> Hello,
<dr_willis> a drive can contain several  filesystems. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> did you see that, nut?
<leon__> I'm using xbuntu 12.04
<rockworldmi> kunji: hmm ..i am not that great at scripts and all.. but thanks for help..
<leon__> i need to configure two moniters
<subcool> there is an executable needed to install so i can run a vmware image. -
<nut> yeah i gotta go back up n find it real quick lol
<leon__> right now they are mirriored
<nut> thx
<ntzrmtthihu777> cp /usr/share/applications/gedit.destop ~/Desktop; chmod +x gedit.desktop
<dr_willis> leon__:  what video card/chipset?
<leon__> nvidia
<leon__> how do i tell the card?
<leon__> i would rather just use default if possible
<fruitFly> dr_willis: so when creating a / a /boot a /home and a swap that's it? You don't have to pick a mount place because / is already the mount?
<ntzrmtthihu777> the /boot /home ~are~ the mountpoints
<nut> ok ntz thx alot can right click on those and make em go to the desktop
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  the mountpoint is a full path....   /boot/ is a path..
<jon__> is there anyway to get cpu time (system time + user time) in perl without using time::hires (the clock function isn't implemented on the platform I need it to work)
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, you should have a copy to desktop file, but you have to set executeable permissions
<ntzrmtthihu777> *copy to desktop option
<kunji> rockworldmi: I can help you with getting started with conky, after that it's mainly just finding out where we would need to look for that status.  Or we could try to find that before bothering with conky.
<rockworldmi> kunji: hmm ..ok.
<nut> see thats what i dont understand bout linux im the sole admin on it i should b able to do what i want with it ya know lol
<fruitFly> dr_willis:  ntzrmtthihu777  so it looks like this /boot/home/ + swap? How large should / be relative to /home?
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  they are not related at all... /home can be as huge or as tiny as you want
<leon__> dr_willis: did you see my response
<ntzrmtthihu777> my / is 64 gb, and my /home is 100. set it as you need it.
<dr_willis>   / should be 10gb+  from my experience.. i always make my / at least 30gb
<dr_willis> my /home partition is 3TB ;)
<kunji> rockworldmi: Mmmk, first let try and track down where this status is, it might take a while, I'll be doing some googling and poking around on my system.  Let me know if evon says anything, because I think I know the answer to his issue, and he's still in the room, but he went quiet.
<nut> i just think its synical
<ntzrmtthihu777> nut: that's the attitude that made win$ so easy to exploit. you can delete system32 if you want in win$, and that is not a good thing.
<fruitFly> dr_willis:  ntzrmtthihu777  I thought /home was like the son of /.... what is stored in / that isn't in /home?
<nut> yeah true but i want it kinda like win atleast to the extent of its freedoms u know
<ntzrmtthihu777> everything else, fruitFly. with just a / everything is in it, if you make a /home everything that would have been in the home folder under / will be in /home
<kunji> rockworldmi: Are you using Gnome?  I think the desktop environment may make a difference.
<rockworldmi> kunji: ok ... no i m a using unity
<rockworldmi> kunji: 12.04 LTS .. also i thought there was notifyOSD something for that right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you add a /boot everything that would be in the boot folder will instead be in the /boot partition. everythin is by default inside of /, each partition you add removes that from /
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH.... so root would just have sleezy os files in it if I made a /home and /boot
<zykotick9> nut: oh man, your last statement actually hurt me to read
<dchevak> ok this is working
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. you can think of / ac the C: drive on windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> I agree zykotick9
<nut> why zykotick9?
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: so /boot /home all have different ext4 file systems RIGHT!!! :D
<kunji> rockworldmi: Hmm, I'm not familiar with notifyOSD, if you run xset q there is a representation of the keyboard leds, but it we would need to write some minor transformation on it.
<subcool> please- this is killing me.
<SnarkyTwit> hi folks
<zykotick9> nut: windows doesn't provide freedom of anything.  and your idea about no security - hurts.
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  they can even be on differnt hard drives.. or network drives
<rockworldmi> kunji: hey i found one solution ...http://maketecheasier.com/10-must-have-indicator-applets-for-ubuntu-12-04/2012/06/15
<ntzrmtthihu777> what happens if you want a custom shortcut, nut? can you do it in win$? I have created a slew of custom launchers within linux to do specialized tasks
<rockworldmi> let me try will
<nut> i sry
<SnarkyTwit> how the heck is everyone?
<Vegas3416> anyone good with progamming in here?
<nut> naw i never really tried to do all that man
<ntzrmtthihu777> but honestly I now hardly use my mouse, lol. keyboard heavy and alt+f2 is my best friend
<SnarkyTwit> I'm just wondering if World of Warcraft will run under Wine with Ubuntu 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> whatchu need Vegas3416 ?
<Vegas3416> got a question on running a 32 bit progam with 64bit ubuntu 12.10
<nut> yeah ive been having probs with all the commands n stuff
<xangua> !appdb | SnarkyTwit
<ubottu> SnarkyTwit: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ntzrmtthihu777> I know it does under 12.04, but no idea bout .10
<leon__> dr_willis, could I use xrandr to set the displays?
<kunji> rockworldmi: Oh, well that's convenient ^_^, lets not reinvent the wheel then.  I guess try those out and if they're not working we'll do something on our own, otherwise just go with that.
<Vegas3416> I'm running a Makefile
<SnarkyTwit> thx ubottu
<rockworldmi> kunji: ya ..:)
<fruitFly> ntzrmtthihu777: dr_willis I understand you have isos in your /boot. But in what event would you use them? What aspect of your drive would have to crash?
<Vegas3416> and getting the error
<subcool> ok- now i need real help. i finally got it to run. im a freaking idiot.
<subcool> could someon pm me..
<rockworldmi> kunji: thanks for helping i will let you know wether its working or not
<dchevak> I just installed centos and set up irc account just checking if this works
<ntzrmtthihu777> you should be able to, but you can install the 32-bit libraries on top of the standard install
<nut> i mean i like linux cause u can modiy it more freely but irritates me with all the permissions crap
<CD2000> Hi everyone. I would like to know how to reinstall Grub in 12.04. I also need to purge it prior to reinstalling.
<Lyxer01> nut: better get used to it
<kunji> CD2000: purging before reinstalling is not needed.
<kunji> !grub | CD2000
<ubottu> CD2000: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nut> thats my only beef pupy lets u do just that this 1 needs something like that lol
<dr_willis> puppy linux runs most everything as root.. and you can easially trsh it
<CD2000> behnam, I understand but it's the only way that I can get it to work. I just installed 12.04 over 12.10 due to system issues...
<dr_willis> trash it..
<kunji> nut: Those permissions are important... and puppy has them as well, not sure what you're talking about.
<Vegas3416> anybody seen this?
<nut> yeah dr willis
<Vegas3416> nasm -f elf Homework2.s -o Homework2.o
<Vegas3416> gcc Homework2.o   -o Homework2.exe
<Vegas3416> /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `Homework2.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<Vegas3416> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<Vegas3416> (.text+0x20): undefined reference to `main'
<Vegas3416> Homework2.o: In function `_main':
<Vegas3416> Homework2.s:(.text+0xa): undefined reference to `_puts'
<FloodBot1> Vegas3416: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vegas3416> Homework2.s:(.text+0x32): undefined reference to `_printf'
<Vegas3416> Homework2.s:(.text+0x40): undefined reference to `_system'
<kunji> dr_willis:Hmm, any reason why they do that?  Or they just assume you know what you're doing?
<nut> ive had probs tryn tothe little stuff copy stuff had to b root to move nething just
<fruitFly> dr_willis: ntzrmtthihu777 I understand you have isos in your /boot. But in what event would you use them? What aspect of your drive would have to crash?
<dchevak> can someone give me a shout out to let me know you are receiving this just installed centos and set up IRC account
<CD2000> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  i put them there to allow easier booting of them.. to test out differnt live cds
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  or to do an actual install to the hd...
<Vegas3416> anybody know anything about Makefiles?
<Vegas3416> assembly language?
<nut> alright u know like when ur in win u r basically root gettin to move nething newhere and all that??
<Vegas3416> or is there another room that anyone knows that might be able to help
<xangua> nut: easier if you just write in plain english :)
<nut> sry im from the south
<fruitFly> dr_willis: when u do an actuall install to the hd is it turning the .iso in to a certain file structure in that SAME /boot partition?
<jon__> is there a way to get CPU time (system time + user time) without using Time::HiRes? (the functions that will give me that in that module aren't implemented on the platform I'm running the script on)
<kunji> nut: sudo should let you do that and is a bit safer than just being root
<dr_willis> fruitFly:  it boots the iso same as if i booted from a disk.. i just cant partion that /boot partition.. or mess with it.. i can reformat.reinstall to the rest of the hd or other hds
<dr_willis>  /boot is not a feature of the filesystrems.. it could get mounted to anywhere..  ;)
<nut> yeah but thats the thing i shouldnt have to steadily type that when i wanna do something
<kunji> Vegas3416: You should probably pastebin that, it's not at all clear, also describe the problem further.  Also that looks like your homework... we don't want to encourage cheating here :P
<dr_willis> i could mouint my installs /boot/ to /bubba/  and get to it from a live cd as /bubba/ if i wanted
<nut> it a worse learning curve then win 8
<fruitFly> dr_willis: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH :)
<kunji> dchevak: We're seeing what you're typing... but this isn't the place for that, this is the Ubuntu support channel, test in #freenode or something next time
<CD2000> I'm running 12.04 64bit live from a USB. I'm trying to restore Grub with this command: sudo grub-install /dev/sda but I get error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?) What am I doing wrong?
<nut> i couldnt get 12.04 to boot from usb
<fruitFly> dr_willis: so when I instal linux and select a /boot will it put its boot files in there? will it be an .iso? or will it just put it in /?
<kunji> CD2000: A live USB is not what they mean by a working system, I prefer the chroot method, you can find it here (the 3rd one): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<TripMine_> Help :  I'm out of ideas [ISSUE] 1024x768 is my max resolution. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595662/
<nut> thats what i need terminal commands
<TripMine_> I updated the kernel this morning, rebooted and it's been hosed since.
<kunji> CD2000: If your config is actually messed up, then to purge just run sudo apt-get purge grub-common in between steps 9 and 10
<TripMine_> I assumed it was a module not getting loaded, so I tried to use a the previous edition. no luck.
<CD2000> kunji: Thank you. I will give this a try...
<nut> why even in root can install utorrent unable to locate package
<nut> cant
<kunji> nut: Are you sure you used the right package name?  Exactly what command did you run?
<TripMine_> kunji: do you have any suggestions for my issue ?
<TripMine_> nut: what are you using to search for the package?
<mike024> tripMine_: scared of CLI? if not, look up cvt, xrandr newmode, and xrandr addmode. I'll message you an example from my computer
<xangua> nut: because there is no utorrent package or whatsoever in ubuntu repositories
<nut> i used apt-get install utorrent
<kunji> TripMine_: Nope, sorry, I know next to nothing about the kernel.  Just a normal level user like yourself that's picked up a few tricks form hanging out here and running into my own issues.
<nut> ah
<nut> gotta get it from the main page
<Guest24> is there a wubi for mint
<xangua> !mint | Guest24
<ubottu> Guest24: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TripMine_> mike024: I'm comfortable with cli.  I'll try your protip right meow.
<TripMine_> thanks
<kunji> nut: that package does not exist
<nut> dam that su
<mike024> TripMine_: the commands I sent you are tailored to my system. Google a guide to make them work for you
<nut> sux
<nut> wine work pretty good to run most of the windows based games?
<xangua> !appdb | nut
<ubottu> nut: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nut> thats the only reason i havnt completely crossed over lol
<kunji> nut: Transmission is installed by default, Azureous is in the repos, not sure why utorrent isn't, not sure if it's politics/technical reasons/ or they didn't try to get in, no idea
<nut> i know thats messed up
<kunji> nut: Hmm, WINE is hit or miss, mostly miss for me, it's the only reason I'm still dual booting all my machines.
<nut> thats what im talkin bout the ram intense games dontseem to work right on it
<nut> like the medal of honor games
<kunji> nut: I don't think ram is the issue though, for instance SCII works fine for me
<rockworldmi> kunji:  yup that indicator works
<rockworldmi> let anyone know if they want it
<kunji> rockworldmi: Will do, glad it works ^_^
<nut> yeah i will have to try n install it on my main rig again and tryin to see if i can get some of them to work but need its own hd space aint got enough room lol
<hariom> Is there any way to add: value="" into all lines where <input type="submit" ... > but no value attribute? I have over 100 files and I don't want to do it manually
<dchevak> hello
<kunji> nut: Yeah, also a lot of games work well with only particular versions of WINE, their support and site can help with which ones to use for what.
<kunji> dchevak: Use #freenode for your testing...
<fruitFly> dr_willis: so when I instal linux and select a /boot will it put its boot files in there? will it be an .iso? or will it just put it in /?
<nut> ok thx kunji will have to take a look at it just instlalled it but dont show it
<kunji> fruitFly: When partitioning?  Neither it will be a separate partition with a normal filesystem with only your boot files.  If you don't create a /boot, then they will be in the folder /boot in the root partition
<fruitFly> dr_willis: so when I instal linux and select a /boot will it put its boot files in there? will it be an .iso? or will it just put it in /?
<kunji> hariom: You should look at how regular expressions work
<fruitFly> kunji: I think I get it.
<hariom> kunji: I am able to list all such instances where value= attribute is not defined.   find * -name "*.*"|xargs grep ' type="submit" ' | grep -v value
<hariom> kunji: But how to modify files at those places where value is not defined is seems beyond regular expressions
<fruitFly> dr_willis: So in your /boot do you store .iso s and bootfiles for your main distro? How does linux boot up? Does grub have to point to it? Where is grub installed? Can it be installed on the windows partition?
<kunji> hariom: Hmm, I'm almost  100% certain in can be done with some combination of grep and awk.. but it's not something I've actually used before, I'm looking for how now, you keep looking as well and hopefully we'll come up with something soon
<nut> kunji looks like graphics drivers might hinder playn games on main rig i have an ati card
<kunji> nut: Well I do as well, in my experience all the Nvidia touting is old news and is merely anecdotal these days.
<nut> yeah ive nevevr been able to get the drivers for it sorry net lol
<nut> i like ati alot better
<kunji> hariom: oh... sed might be involved
<kunji> hariom: ah, yep, the missing link
<mohhonerorlkas> Hello, everyone. Built a PC, and decided to go with linux for the moment until I can afford something else. I
<mohhonerorlkas> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4, and am trying to update the mobo's & gpu's driver, but when I run the supplied upate disc, it seems to only supprort Windows. Is there a way to get around this, or do I have to stick with the current motherboard drivers until I get windows?
<nut> i havnt done it on mine pain n the ass to get connectd to net and dl it all
<nut> mohhoner it would b easier to just go to each of the manuffacturers site n find the drivers u need
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: Oh, you don't need any drivers from that, linux ships with it's own drivers, many are in the kernel.  By default it will use the open source gpu driver, but the closed source binary ones are available if you want to use them instead.
<Jack3k3> hey guys I intalled ubuntu on a UEFI mobo, and then installed windows by formatting the whole drive, I noticed something suspicious though, in the bios the hdd shows up as "ubuntu"
<Jack3k3> system is working fine, but I wanted to install ubuntu on the partition I made with windows 8 installer, wondering if it will cause problems now
<nut> most all the equipment drivers r found newest ones other than the installed ones
<systemcrasheshel> ctrl+alt+backspace neither... just frozen... http://pastebin.com/T3qQbStd
<systemcrasheshel> Hi: My system has been repeatedly locking up. ctrl+alt+del doesn't work -> syslog -> http://pastebin.com/T3qQbStd
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas:Only thing you should consider updating for the hardware (at least until you get windows or whatever) is the BIOS, but you can do that from within the BIOS over then net I think for that BIOS (check the documentation that came with your motherboard or just poke around in the BIOS until you find it), so you really don't need anything on the disks for running Ubuntu.
<nut> i just need to oget another hd to install games to n linu lol
<mohhonerorlkas> kunji: hmm, I see. I'm curious about a couple of things though. Firstly, I connected the chassis fans (3) to an adapter > mobo, instead of the adapter>fan controller. So how would I access the controls for the fans? Through the BIOS?
<nuxninja> bakchodi
<nut> i think it just showss the ones connected to the mb but not the others
<mohhonerorlkas> nut: Pardon?
<mohhonerorlkas> So you mean to tell me only one fan is detected because I only have one connecter connected?
<nut> like ur cpu fanwould be the onlt 1 showing in the bios
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: Hmm, fan control is something that some people have trouble with, if they're ACPI it may be possible, but I think they would need to be on the fan controller, doesn't that board have several fan connectors?  BIOS really should handle fans, but some manufacturers disagree... just like it should handle power and etc...
<nut> i have 4 fans running n mine but it only really shows what is directly connected to the mb
<nut> only 1 connected to the mb
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: Hmm, do you know how to switch to a different irc channel?  Go to #hardware, this is not really an Ubuntu issue.  I'll go there as well.
<mohhonerorlkas> kunji: Had to google ACPI. And okay I'll switch over, I think I remember how, haven't used and IRC in a while.
<nut> i wanna eventually learn how to work overclocking but need a better fan first
<nut> im gettn used to it
<nut> is there something i need to run after ive installed wine from terminal?
<timfrost> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jaequery> can someone please tell me iptables command to  block all incoming mysql port 3306 connections from outside world except 1.1.1.1 ?
<arussel> I've created a script in init.d that run at boot. This line: su -m tomcat7 -c "exec echo running_exec > /home/ubuntu/test"
<arussel> doesn't create the test file, but when I run this line as root it does create the file. Any idea what is going on ?
<timfrost> hariom: kunji:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595727/ offers a way (UNTESTED) of using perl to add the 'value=""' attribute.  It assumes that the '>' is on the same line as the '<input type="submit"'
<systemcrasheshel> I used pastebin.com. Isn't that good enough?
<kunji> timfrost: Hmm, yeah, I know perl can do it, but I thought we were going for standard tools stuff, and it is for sure sed that allows it, if he needs more help with it he'll ask I think.
<nut> why do sometimes when linux is running the fans r running extra fast for some reason
<arussel> what is the difference between running a command as root and running the command from a /etc/init.d/ script ?
<timfrost> kunji: isn't perl astandard tool?
<dr_willis_> arussel:  many services run as their own user/uid/gid for security reasons. or they switch to the user...
<kunji> timfrost: No, it's it's own scripting language, like python, or php, or ruby
<rob_p> arussel: running *as* root or running *from* root? Your question is ambiguous...
<Guest69166> How can I find out what is my problem with GRUB?
<kunji> !details | Guest69166
<ubottu> Guest69166: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kunji> !grub | Guest69166
<ubottu> Guest69166: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arussel> rob_p, dr_willis_ : I do "sudo su" adn then run a command it 'works'. I have the same line in my script in /etc/init.d, it doesn't
<Guest69166> ubottu, Im running Precise pangolin, I was updating and watching a movie, PC got frost reboot
<ubottu> Guest69166: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis_> arussel:  dont use sudo su.. use sudo -i or sudo -s   and what command?
<Guest69166> loool
<arussel> I have echo statement in my script that shows the script running and echo `whoami` output root
<kunji> Guest69166: Those 2 sites should help, read those and then ask if you still have questions.  Ubottu is a bot, not a person.
<Guest69166> now I see >P
<timfrost> arussel: the SYSV init system stores the script in etc/init.d, with links (usually symbolic links) in the run-level directories /etc/rcN.d that specify when to run the script (/etc/rc2.d/S99test  will run on start, and /etc/rc6.d/K01test will run during shutdown
<arussel> dr_willis_: su -m tomcat7 -c "exec echo running_exec > /home/ubuntu/test"
<dr_willis_> arussel:  and that  -m tomcat7 does what exactly in that command?
<arussel> timfrost: thanks for the info, but I'm aware of it, it is runnign properly
<arussel> run as tomcat7 user
<dr_willis_> arussel:  so..  the echo command is not running as root. but as tomcat..
<arussel> when running this line after sudo su, the file created as tomcat7
<Guest69166> kunji, The last error message I got from GRUB was that initrd and other commands are not commands
<arussel> dr_willis_: yes
<dr_willis_> does tomcat have write permissions to that directory?
<mohhonerorlkas> Would installing a different Linux kernal wipe the data fro my current OS?
<Guest69166> I really dont know where or what to search, I used to run a magical Boot Repair CD but it doesnt work
<smallrequest> hi
<arussel> dr_willis_: this line works properly when running as root. It is not working when running from boot, so yes, tomcat7 as write rights
<smallrequest> i have been directed here by someone as a source of help for a small issue me has
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: Not if that's all you're installing.  What method are you referring to?
<nut> guest id just reinstall the grub and try again
<dr_willis_> arussel:  as a user. su to tomcat and see if the command works
<smallrequest> ??
<cfhowlett> smallrequest, details
<rob_p> arussel: So you're trying to get the system to execute the script as user tomcat7?
<timfrost> kunji: given the way that some distributions assume perl (or bash or python ...) there could be some debate, but yes I see your point about standard tools.
<smallrequest> apparently my windows manager has crashed
<smallrequest> is what iv been told
<mohhonerorlkas> Well I've heard a lot about several linux flavors, and if possible I'd like to try out a few of them, but not sure how (first time using linux) it would affect everything else I have, if at all
<smallrequest> from what i explained to someone they said
<Guest69166> nut, Well, this Boot Repair does that... no results atm. I was updating but accidentally restarted
<cfhowlett> !details|smallrequest
<ubottu> smallrequest: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smallrequest> ok
<dr_willis_> mohhonerorlkas:  use the live cd/dvd/usb feature and try out the live desktops.. that way nothing is altered on your   system
<nut> mohhon get the iso and make a live usb of it and try it that what to find wich 1 u like
<Guest69166> nut, I know that GRUB is broken but, could it be my Kernel_
<Guest69166> ?
<nut> not sure
<arussel> dr_willis_: can I su without a login shell ?
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: Ah, you mean distributions.  Well, it depends how you do the formatting of your disk.  Each distribution should have it's own root partition, but you can create a /home partition and share it between all the distributions and keep your data there.
<losticeberg> ubuntu 12.10 will not find my wireless card  it only comes up firmware needed
<dr_willis_> arussel:  no idea. try it and see
<brandoney> why do Banshee and Shotwell start as soon as I login?
<arussel> dr_willis_: no
<mohhonerorlkas> dr_willis_: nut , That.. slipped my mind. That's how i first started using this PC untiil I got an optical drive. Appreciate it.
<arussel> you can't
<nut> lol all gravy moh
<Guest69166> ok ill go for a GRUB reinstall thanks alot
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: You can also share the /swap partition, which is a space where data is moved if you run out of space in RAM
<nut> thats all i use cause laptop doesnt have optical
<smallrequest> im on ubuntu 11.10 not sure of anything else regarding my version, i cannot move any of my windows, as in if i was on windows and opened firefox and held the tool bar at top with click and hold i could move it around the desktop
<mohhonerorlkas> kunji: thanks, I will look into both options.
<smallrequest> i updated my ubuntu to 11.10 and lost this function :/
<dr_willis_> smallrequest:   tried the guest user to see if they have the  same issue? tryed making a new user to see if they have the same issue?
<smallrequest> no?
<dr_willis_> try the guest user then..
<dr_willis_> see if it  works properly
<smallrequest> if i made a new user would that fix it on the current user though as i dont really need lots of accts if possible
<kunji> mohhonerorlkas: It's one way of doing things, personally I'm not worried about losing my configuration files too much, so I don't bother with that and just use a partition completely separate form the operating system to keep my data on.
<nut> it it works u can delete it and make that 1 ur main 1
<dr_willis_> its a TEST... see if guest works..  see if a  new user works.. if they DO work.. that points to a problem with your users settings
<smallrequest> ok
<nut> same here kunji best way to do it lol
<xangua> smallrequest: do you have compiz setting manager installed¿
<kunji> Guest69166: It would be better to pastebin the exact error, but I personally would just go ahead and try reinstalling grub.
<nut> later yall
<losticeberg> do any of you have a idea about no wireless card
<dr_willis_> losticeberg:  thats a little vague
<smallrequest> xangua not sure i do not use linux a lot, just had it installed as dual boot for a while and been using it more often as windows i hate more and more each day i use
<smallrequest> when i went to guest account everything was as it was previously
<smallrequest> could grab and move firefox wwhen opened
<bonks> Hey guys, I have multiple usb wifi dongles on my box. How do configure the networks they connect to based off each of their mac addresses?
<dr_willis_> smallrequest: so  guest account 'worked normally' ?
<smallrequest> when i open on main account firefox opens with top part too high underneath ubuntu settings bar at top of screen
<smallrequest> yes
<losticeberg> when i try to run ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 i eather have no wireless card or it comes up and under it it has firmware needed
<dr_willis_> smallrequest:  you an hold alt and click anywhere in a window to move it....
<smallrequest> thats handy to know lol
<smallrequest> but it appears now using that method
<dr_willis_> smallrequest:  i would test with a newly  made user.. i asm guessing the new user will also work properly. if it does.. then you need to ccleanout any potentiasl problem config files on the broken users home directory
<smallrequest> the firefox tool bar is detattched from window itself
<dr_willis_> the file, edit, settings whatever menu stays in the top  bar normally thats global menus
<smallrequest> as in i have to move mouse to top of desktop to bring up file menu etc
<dr_willis_> thats how unity and the global menu works
<smallrequest> no x minimize enlarge buttons on app window itself :/
<brandoney> How do I stop Banshee and Shotwell from starting as soon as I login?
<dr_willis_> so  you donthave a title bar on the firefox window then?
<smallrequest> no it is on the top of my desktop space
<Jack3k3> is anyone familiar with UEFI bios?
<smallrequest> if that makes sens
<smallrequest> like in the ubuntu menu bar instead.
<Jack3k3> I formatted after installing linux and the boot device selection shows both my hard drive device and an entry called ubuntu
<Jack3k3> anyone know why?
<Jack3k3> does uefi do something special?
<dr_willis_> so the only  way you  can move it - is via that alt-click drag trick smallrequest ?
<smallrequest> yes
<dr_willis_> smallrequest:  so the guest account is not working normally.....
<smallrequest> guest is
<smallrequest> this is main
<dr_willis_> smallrequest:  i would test with a newly  made user.. i asm guessing the new user will also work properly. if it does.. then you need to ccleanout any potentiasl problem config files on the broken users home directory
<smallrequest> as in guest was normal as main was before but main is not
<smallrequest> how would i clean out problem config
<dr_willis_> you can try cleaning out any potential problem config files..  depending on how customiuxed your desktop is.. you could just reset everthing
<smallrequest> ?me is linux noob
<smallrequest> totally uncustomised
<smallrequest> just has desktop image
<dr_willis_> rename the  .config directoryu to  backup.config and the .gnome* directoryes to backup.gnome and  so forth
<dr_willis_> that way you  can get them back if needed.
<smallrequest> where will these dirs be?
<dr_willis_> in your home directory
<smallrequest> ok
<dr_willis_> use the terminal. or  file manager to rename them. or just make a backup directory  and move them all into it.
<dr_willis_>  .config .compiz  .gtk* .gnome*       not sure what otheres exist
<dr_willis_> ctrl-h to show  hidden files in the file manager
<smallrequest> dont see gnome folder or config folder in home folder
<Jack3k3> okay what the f
<dr_willis_> smallrequest:   i said .gnome*   and .config    note the .
<Jack3k3> i just booted up ubuntu installer, when i installed windows 8 i partitioned the drive to leave 40gb for linux.. the manual partition prepare shows only /dev/sda and its all free space
<Jack3k3> what the heck
<dr_willis_> . = normally hidden
<smallrequest> yeh they are not in home
<smallrequest> oh
<dr_willis_> ctrl-h to show  hidden files in the file manager
<smallrequest> not sure how to view hidden
<smallrequest> okey dokes
<dr_willis_> i said earlier.. ;)
<dr_willis_> id make a backup directory and move the config dirs to there.. easier then renameing them
<smallrequest> so iv made a backup folder
<smallrequest> which folders do i need to copy and backup to it
<dr_willis_>  .config .compiz  .gtk* .gnome*       not sure what otheres exist
<smallrequest> ok
<smallrequest> 2 ticks
<smallrequest> .compiz-1 i have no compiz without number
<dr_willis_> so move it...
<dr_willis_> i dont have the names memorized
<smallrequest> ah ok
<dr_willis_> and i  am not on a ubuntu machine.
<smallrequest> .gconf ??
<dr_willis_> when in doubt.. move it..
<smallrequest> sounds in same realm of needing move
<smallrequest> lol
<smallrequest> ok
<dr_willis_>  .mozilla  is your browser stuff.. ;) you most likely dont want to move that one
<smallrequest> indeed
<dr_willis_> unless you  want to totally  reset your browser as well
<smallrequest> ok so i moved which looked like conf files
<dr_willis_> log out/back in.. see if it works..
<smallrequest> ok
<smallrequest> would u say .gvfs
<smallrequest> i just spotted it not sure to move or no
<dr_willis_> you cant move .gvfs
<dr_willis_>  ;)
<smallrequest> lol
<dr_willis_> its a special  directory
<smallrequest> nubins over here thanks u for ou kindness
<smallrequest> lets see what happens
<kunji> dr_willis_: What is .gvfs ?  Does it have to do with fuse?
<dr_willis_>    gnome virtual file system.. all the special locations use gvfs (such as fuse) and so forth.
<fruitFly> dr_willis_:  So in your /boot do you store .iso s and bootfiles for your main distro? How does linux boot up? Does grub have to point to it? Where is grub installed? Can it be installed on the windows partition?
<fruitFly> kunji: So in your /boot do you store .iso s and bootfiles for your main distro? How does linux boot up? Does grub have to point to it? Where is grub installed? Can it be installed on the windows partition?
<fruitFly> kunji: Dr willis does the first part, but your insight would be greatly appreciated.
<smallrequest_> AWESOME
<smallrequest_> u guys are like the goo inside google
<smallrequest_> it worked
<losticeberg> when i try to run ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 i eather have no wireless card or it comes up and under it it has firmware needed
<brandoney> After some updates, Shotwell and Banshee startup as soon as I login.  How do I stop that from happening?
<smallrequest_> @ dr willis out of interest what causes something like that to occur
<smallrequest_> so i know
<dr_willis_> no idea. ;) differnt settings and differnt versions of the apps.. must not like each other.
<kunji> fruitFly: Grub does indeed need to point to it, grub configuration files are kept there because the MBR doesn't have space for all of GRUB.  You don't usually need to put anything there for your main distro, but you might need to if you're doing something like encrypting the entire partition your main distro is on.  Grub is installed to the MBR (master boot record) portion of the hard disk, and it will point to /boot.
<smallrequest_> interesting
<dr_willis_> they reallyneed a tool to auto mate a  'reset to defaults'   rhing
<smallrequest_> so the backup folder
<dr_willis_> bbl.. i got a job to do..
<fruitFly> dr_willis_: So in your /boot do you store .iso s and bootfiles for your main distro? How does linux boot up? Does grub have to point to it? Where is grub installed? Can it be installed on the windows partition?
<smallrequest_> keep or can delete?
<dr_willis_> fruitFly:  when you configure/install grub - it knows where to look beause you tell it where .boot iss at
<smallrequest_> agree about the auto defaults, that should not be so complicated to do ata ll but thanks brah
<dr_willis_> smallrequest_:  keep untill you know you dont want any settings back
<smallrequest_> i have no settings on here so
<kunji> fruitFly: You could store .iso files there and boot from them if you wanted to, that is identical to booting a liveCD though, so it is not a persistent environment that you get.  It's a pretty neat feature though, and then you don't need a usb drive or cd to try out other distros livecds
<dr_willis_> fruitFly:  grub installs to the MBR of the hd,
<smallrequest_> its kinda meh
<fruitFly> dr_willis_: does grub instally with the linux cd? and so it does NOT take up another primary partition?
<smallrequest_> @dr wills thanks anyway appreciated
 * smallrequest_ is slightly less noob now :D
<dr_willis_> grub does NOT need its own  boot partion.. we have said this  several times...
<dr_willis_> theres cases where you mayneed to use a /boot/partion... but thats sort of  rare these days
<smallrequest_> wow u must get it a lot from the sounds of it, good job to all
<jason766> go use partition system
<smallrequest_> as i said dr will you are like the goo in google except more awesomer
<dr_willis_> the grub homepage has some detailed docs on grub
<smallrequest_> :P
<dr_willis_> 'theres no  charge for awsome'
<smallrequest_> horseam
<smallrequest_> XD
<smallrequest_> peas dood
<dr_willis_> i go tto go work at my  real  job.. back  in about 30 min...
<smallrequest_> tanks again
 * smallrequest_ skips off with the unicorns in to the next channel he will irritate
<smallrequest_> see ya
<fruitFly> dr_willis_: kunji So the major reason to have a /boot are to compartmentalize the isos? Anything else? SO I should just make a / and a /home and swap? What determines how large I should make /
<fruitFly> So the major reason to have a /boot are to compartmentalize the isos? Anything else? SO I should just make a / and a /home and swap? What determines how large I should make /
<fruitFly> And linux mint will by default install grub to mbr ,right? dr_willis_  kunji
<losticeberg> y would ubuntu 12.1 not find my wireless card
<kunji> fruitFly: Yeah, most distros will.
<brandoney> Can  you see me?
<fruitFly> brandoney:  no
<kunji> brandoney: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not testing your IRC client, use #freenode or something for that.
<brandoney> :-)  Good, my cloak works.
<brandoney> Well, I wasn't sure if my question was being seen
<kunji> fruitFly: The reason for boot isn't for the iso, they can actually be anywhere as long as grub knows where they are.  The reason si because not all of GRUB fits in the MBR.  So you start to boot, your system always looks at the MRB, so GRUB has to be there to be a bootloader, but not all of it fits, so grub is loaded in stages, the first stage points to the rest of grub in /boot
<kunji> fruitFly: But yes, just make a / and a swap, not even a /home, it will be in /, and will /boot.  You typically don't need to separate all that out.
<penguinman> i prefer having a seperate /home, but other than that, yeah
<fruitFly> kunji: Why even make a seperate /boot? And wont making a /home allow for easier back up and I can point other /boot partitions to the same /home?
<brandoney> Is it possible to load an application automatically as soon as a user logs in?
<itanoss> check ~/.bashrc
<kunji> brandoney: Yes indeed
<izx> !panel
<izx> How to reset panel and reload it in ubuntu 10.10 ????
<fruitFly> dr_willis_: kunji kunji: Why even make a seperate /boot? And wont making a /home allow for easier back up and I can point other /boot partitions to the same /home?
<lotuspsychje> howto defense java exploits on ubuntu?
<kunji> fruitFly: Hmm, yeah, I guess making /home will make backup slightly easier.  The reason for a separate boot is if you're encrypting all of the rest of your system, you will need someplace to boot to temporarily where you can give your credentials to decrypt the root partition.
<brandoney> Thanks Kunji.  So how would I do that, or better still, how would I stop Banshee and Shotwell from starting as soon as I login?
<fruitFly> kunji: could you also make a seperate linux /boot partition and have it use the SAME /home as another distro?
<kunji> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get purge java?  But don't do that.
<kunji> fruitFly: You can use the same /home on all your distros, even if you don't have a separate /boot
<lotuspsychje> kunji: any other security apps could block java intrusions?
<fruitFly> kunji: but it will have to be it's own /home partition, right?
<kunji> brandoney: itanoss gave you the answer, you put them in your home directory in a file names .bashrc  (it will be a hidden file, note that it starts with a .)  So if using a GUI you can use ctrl+h to see it, on the command line you can see it with ls -la
<fruitFly> but it will have to be it's own /home partition, right? kunji
<kunji> brandoney: Though there are some other ways it can be done as well, like .xprofile, or upstart
<brandoney> Thanks Kunji, I didn't know that was for me.
<brandoney> I don't see it in .bshrc
<brandoney> .bashrc
<brandoney> or in .config/autostart
<brandoney> or in startup applications
<kunji> lotuspsycheje: I'm not familiar with how the java intrusions work, but nothing is coming to mind, it's very much a user space program, and if they tell it to go ahead, it will go ahead.
<kunji> brandoney: Maybe check if there is anything about them starting in your syslog (/var/log/syslog) that might hint about why they're starting
<kunji> fruitFly: Yeah, it would need to be it's own separate /home partition to share it between distros
<brandoney> thanks Kunji, I'll look.  Are upstart jobs in /etc/inittab ?
<kunji> brandoney: I'm not sure, I know it exists, I haven't really looked into it much
<losticeberg> well i guess no one else has any ideas eather
<fester1> hi
<kunji> losticeberg: I don't know, but for people that know more about wireless than I do they would still need more details.  Probably at least what the hardware is, you can find that with lsusb for usb dongle, or with lspci for internal wireless cards
<dchevak> hi
<brandoney> I'm not finding 'banshee' or 'shotwell' in syslog, hmmm.
<losticeberg> ive tryed two diffrent cards in a dell insperon 6000
<brandoney> Any ideas how to easily delete duplicates of mp3 files?  I have 24,000 tracks, but should only have about 7000.  They seem to have 3 or 4 different file naming schemes.
<son_> can somebody pls teach me how to create a mail server
<son_> ive already some tutorials and I can't understand how can I change my hostname to be able to reach from the internet
<lasers> Bry8Star: fdupes, maybe?
<lasers> Bry8Star: Wrong nick. Sry.
<dchevak> ok
<son_> can somebody pls teach me how to create a mail server
<son_> ive already some tutorials and I can't understand how can I change my hostname to be able to reach from the internet
<dominic_> son_: dns?
<anish1307i> Question: hello i am new in devlopment has basic and working knowlage of programming language persuing finale year in BCA( bachlor of computer application) read the wiki of devlopment process still the question that a want to make career and open source software devloper wher to start as Bug track or MOTU as biginner in This comunity can any one help me...
<son_> dominic: yes
<son_> dominic: where can I get free public dns
<kunji> son_: OpenDNS, google also maintains some dns servers, including the easily remembered 8.8.8.8
<kunji> anish1307i: This is a good place to learn about Ubuntu, but development doesn't go on in this channel.  If there is a particular project you're interested in, then it would be best to contact them directly and see how to get started with that.  If it's Ubuntu you're interested in in particular, then this page should let you know where to look next: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<SEEVTar> Does anyone have any experience setting up ltsp from the 12.04 alternate
<iceroot> anish1307i: i would recommend to have a look at Launchpad, look at some bugs and provide patches (debdiff against source-packages)
<cub> how much ram is best to have while running ubuntu 12.04
<john_103> hello?
<cub> hi john
<john_103> god i'm such a noob
<cub> me too
<cub> what you having problems with John?
<john_103> lol how do i install files on this thing?
<cub> what are you trying to install exactly?
<john_103> i know how to install packages
<john_103> but the files don't show up afterwards
<cub> you can use synaptic
<john_103> is that already installed?
<cub> yes
<cub> what version of ubuntu are u on?
<john_103> 12.10 the newest version and the first one i've ever used
<cub> okay open dash type in 'synaptic' without the quotes
<john_103> is synaptic an application?
<cub> yes it's a package manager
<cub> it's full name is Synpatic Package Manager
<john_103> where can i find it?
<cub> open dash, and type in 'synpatic package manager' or hit alt+F2 and type the same
<cub> it will find the application and you click it to launch
<john_103> where can i find synpatic package manager?
<UbuntuNewbie> Synaptic, not synpatic :)
<cub> yes Synaptic ... sorry typo :)
<john_103> of coarse
<cub> Synaptic :P
<john_103> Synaptic.....
<john_103> where can i find synaptic package manager?
<iceroot> john_103: its no longer used, please use the "software-center" instead
<john_103> i did but when i install the packages i can't find and use the file
<dr_willis_> i use it all the time.. ;)
<dr_willis_> its just not insstggalled by defult..
<iceroot> dr_willis_: but imo on old releases it was installed by default
<dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install synaptic   then run synaptic from a terminal
<dr_willis_> they removed it about 2 releases ago..  and aptitude befor that i belive
<john_103> i miss my user friendly windows sandbox lol
<dr_willis_> as a default insstalled ite,
<john_103> ok
<dr_willis_> item
<dr_willis_> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iceroot> dr_willis_: yes it was this big cleanup, where vim and gimp were also removed
<dr_willis_> actually i think vim is back :)
<dr_willis_> not sure about gimp
<iceroot> dr_willis_: on the new isos yes but not as default, so ubuntu comes without an editor :)
<reed_Solomon> I bought a USB to NES gamepad adapter, and a USB to genesis controller adapter, but they both only register right and down motions on the joystick.  calibration does nothing.
<reed_Solomon> can't go up or left
<reed_Solomon> quite perplexing
<helmut_> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<john_103> why does the open source community release good operating systems but doesn't leave a guide on how to use it
<john_103> seriously i don't expect you guys to carry me but i can't find a list of commands to educate myself on how to use terminal
<xangua> !manual | john_103
<ubottu> john_103: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<john_103> thanks
<iceroot> john_103: there are so many tutorials and help
<iceroot> john_103: e.g. for bash http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<iceroot> john_103: there are free books about ubuntu and debian, about development, about gimp usage, libreoffice usage and so on
<aeon-ltd> john_103: documentation is amazing for linux, man pages, wikis and forums for pretty much all distros, irc chans etc
<iceroot> john_103: and there are manpages "man command"
<iceroot> john_103: its nothing compared to other systems, so please dont say there is no documentation and that the user will not be guided
<iceroot> john_103: and also there are irc-channels like this, and these channels are welcoming detailed questions
<aeon-ltd> iceroot: except in the case of archlinux, they seem to hate it there.
<kunji> iceroot: You don't count nano as an editor?  :P
<iceroot> kunji: no :)
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: dont know, never used it or checked there docu
<kunji> iceroot: Hmm, well, for non server installs there's gedit
<aeon-ltd> iceroot: docs are good, they just hate hand holding until you've exhausted all other resources
<kunji> dr_willis_: gimp is still out
<iceroot> kunji: of course there are good editors :) you dont need vim, gedit, kate, nano, joe and so on and if you have 30 fingers you can also use emacs
<iceroot> kunji: we talked about "installed by default"
<tjbiddle> Can I redirect find /var/lib/puppet/reports/ -mtime +30 -exec rm {} \; to /dev/null ? The syntax on this is throwing me off - and I can't seem to silence stdout
<kunji> iceroot: right, gimp is not installed by default right now, I was saying, nano and gedit are by default.
<Senjai> What was the arguement you could pass to sudo in terminal to redo the last command you issued with sudo
<Senjai> wihout retyping the command
<aeon-ltd> Senjai: sudo !!
<Senjai> aeon-ltd: you know how awesome you are right? Major brain fart.
<anish1307i>  /join #ubuntu-bugs, #ubuntu-deve, #launchpad
<tjbiddle> Nevermind - Wasn't redirecting sterr properly.
<TRAVISg_> Getting an error message with update says failed to download repos I can't tell from the message what is causing it
<reiligha> Hello. I noticed that my auth.log was showing a standard profile being authorized for su stuff. More disturbing is that this was happening when I was not at my computer. How freaked out should I be? I ran rkhunter and found no threats that didn't turn out to be false alarms.
<TRAVISg_> should I post the error message here?
<TRAVISg_> W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<TRAVISg_> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<TRAVISg_> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<TRAVISg_> , W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<Jack3k3> can anyone tell me how to clear out unmet dependency errors?
<FloodBot1> TRAVISg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TRAVISg_> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<TRAVISg_> sorry
<Jack3k3> can anyone tell me how to clear out unmet dependency errors?, I previously failed to install some packages but now I dont want them, how can I stop them from trying to intall ?
<Jack3k3> install*
<vedic> What is the fastest way to transfer files from one server to another (both are placed at far remote locations) ?
<TRAVISg_> I cant tell what is trying to use an old maverick repo
<vedic> With fast, important is reliability
<aeon-ltd> vedic: torrent? it's resumable then you can use hashes to check integrity
<cnodell> I read that running :apt-get remove --auto-remoce package" will remove that package and it's dependancies. Does it remove associated config files too?
<aeon-ltd> cnodell: probably not
<aeon-ltd> cnodell: i think you'll need to use --purge but i'm googling now to check
<vedic> aeon-ltd: Files are coming to a directory at random times and sometimes it can be something like 100 files per minute. Can torrent be made programmatic to transfer files as soon as they come?
<TRAVISg_> can some one help me hash out this em update my package info?
<cnodell> I thought --purge was used by apptitude...
<iceroot> cnodell: without --purge apt-get and aptitude will not remove conffiles
<mzmz> after upgrading the kernel the "Generic USB Audio Device" is no longer listed when I do    aplay -l   or  cat /proc/asound/cards (as you probably guessed, now I have no sound). any idea what's going on? :(
<aeon-ltd> vedic: i don't know, but i think you better look at syncing options instead of basic file sharing
<iceroot> cnodell: and its important to know that conffile has nothing to do with a config-file. conffile is a special term for dpkg and does not automaticly mean for example /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<cnodell> got it. So I can run "apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove package" to remove the package, it's unused dependancies and all associated config files. Sound right?
<cnodell> OK. I am refering to config files mostly living in .etc
<iceroot> cnodell: it should remove everything which is not stored on your home
<cnodell> OK. But is the --purge option required for that?
<iceroot> cnodell: --purge will also remove conffiles
<iceroot> cnodell: without --purge conffiles will not be removed
<cnodell> ok. got it. the config files will be removed with or without --purge but conffiles will only be removed by adding --purge.
<mzmz> let me rephrase - after doing a routine system upgrade I no longer seem to have the 2nd sound card listed when I click on the sound icon, and I've no idea why
<iceroot> cnodell: the conffiles
<mzmz> booted into windows 7 and the usb sound card seems to be working fine there
<iceroot> cnodell: as i said earlier a conffile must not be a config file like /etc/foo.cfg
<iceroot> cnodell: apt-get remove packagename will remove everything listed in dpkg -L packagename (without conffiles)
<mzmz> I've googled around and read the "sound troubleshooting" manual
<mzmz> the problem is the device is no longer even listen when I do  lsusb
<cnodell> Awesome! Thanks for the clear answer!
<iceroot> cnodell: apt-get remove --purge package will remove everything listed in dpkg -L packagename
<cnodell> Related, is there a reliable way of finding orphaned packages? I have read about deborphan but it seems unreliable...
<iceroot> cnodell: you mean packages which are no longer needed and were just pulled as a dependencie for other packages?
<chanakya> anyone here?
<iceroot> chanakya: /n
<l057c0d3r> cnodell sudo apt-get autoremove --purge along with deborphan always work good for me
<cnodell> right. I would like to check on this every so often in case I forget to run the proper remove command or in a distro0upgrade makes some packages useless...
<chanakya> I download adbreader . when ./running it it ask for install directory. Any place partiular I should install?
<iceroot> cnodell: autoremove is the solution
<iceroot> chanakya: you mean adobe reader?
<vedic> What would be the fast & reliable way (with option to secure) for transfer of files. Note that once the file is transferred, system may want to delete it from source location but destination must preserve it. Faster solution is better for my task
<badpenguin86> I need help setting up a local dns server. How do I add dns entries for my local machines?
<chanakya> y
<vedic> rsync may be one option that comes to my mind
<iceroot> vedic: scp filename user@host:/path/to/put/it
<mzmz> guys... any hints? am I missing something obvious? ideas...?
<iceroot> chanakya: 1. why you need acroread? its no free software, 2. it is in the repos (it should be in the partner repo) and is called "acroread", 3. use free software instead, there a good pdf viewers out there
<chanakya> ... I mean I donot have to install adreader anywhere particular or I can install any place I like?
<vedic> iceroot: I think scp is not that fast. Anything in realtime? There are about 100 files coming per minute. Each about 500KB in size.
<iceroot> chanakya: please dont install software by hand, always use the package-manager
<iceroot> vedic: then use rsync when you dont like scp
<chanakya> I need adbe reader because an online form is not working properly in other readers
<iceroot> !partner | chanakya
<ubottu> chanakya: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<iceroot> chanakya: enable that repo and use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread"
<iceroot> chanakya: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install acroread"
<iceroot> chanakya: hm and why is acroread for precise having this name.. 9.4.7-1oneiric1
<iceroot> chanakya: sorry not a question for you, more for the general channel
<vedic> iceroot: How if NFS is setup and destination directory is mounted in source server? Anything that is saved on NFS directory mounted in source will also have it in destination. Isn't it?
<cocomo> hi, i just installed komodo edit but i can't see the icons for the program it just says komodo.desktop on my desktop
<cocomo> when i run it the unity dock displays empty space instead of an icon
<Bray90820> i am getting this error every time i try to install ubuntu 12.04
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<Bray90820> error executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<cocomo> program runs just fine
<iceroot> vedic: you still have to copy the files from the mount to the local drive
<iceroot> hm, is ubuntu-bug not working with packages from partner-repo?
<vedic> iceroot: I am modifying those files in remote destination server. Does mount in source will inforce to first copy onto local system and then do transfer to destination?
<iceroot> vedic: what?
<hozmaster> hello I have question
<iceroot> vedic: you have a directory on the source system which will be mounted on the target-system, the target system now has access to this folder from the source
<iceroot> vedic: its holding the same files on the target and they are on the client
<hozmaster> about when made log to ubuntu server i got message whish list amount of updated packages
<iceroot> vedic: and now you have to copy the target-mount folder (which is stored on the client) on the local hdd on the target
<hozmaster> where thta information fetched?
<Bray90820> i get this error every time i try to install ubuntu
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<zenbuddh77> hello
<zenbuddh77> hello hilarie
<hilarie> Hello
<zenbuddh77> first time here...not much chatting
<hilarie> I am trying to install oracle jre on my 10.04 server, and this is what happens :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596006/ is a full desktop envirement required to have that?
<hilarie> zenbuddh77 If your looking for chatting, they generally reccamend Offtopic channel
<zenbuddh77> omg, i don't know...do you have small memory?
<hilarie> try /join ubuntu-offtopic
<hilarie> The server has 3gb, but its headless, so installing a bunch of stuff is only going to hurt its security and whatnot
<iceroot> hilarie: you cant use openjdk instead?
<Bray90820> so is this or that a place for ubuntu help
<zenbuddh77> just wondering why you dont have umbuntu 12.04 installed
<hilarie> This is the place for ubuntu help
<Bray90820> that as in ubuntu-offtopic
<hilarie> That is the place for chatting about ubuntu
<Bray90820> ok
<bet0x> Helloooooooooooooooooo! :)
<Bray90820> so what about my error
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<bet0x> hey
<bet0x> is normal for ubuntu to boot in 2.5 secs?!?!
<hilarie> Iceroot I am trying to set up something that says openjdk wont work
<zenbuddh77> have you tried googleing the error?
<iceroot> hilarie: and i dont see a desktop in the list you posted, just basic x-server components wihtout the x-server itself
<Bray90820> zenbuddh77 i have
<Bray90820> not much help
<bet0x> Any recommendation for this configuration of machine?: Crossfired ATI's 5 TB HD, GNome or XFCE?
<hilarie> iceroot So there should be no performance issues to hit yes? http://library.linode.com/communications/xmpp/openfire/ubuntu-10.04-lucid is what is telling me openjdk wont work
<iceroot> hilarie: you could also install the tar.gz from the oracle website
<iceroot> hilarie: instead of adding untrusted repos and installing stuff from there
<hilarie> betox w/o knowing how much ram you have, I can't tell you, but check out cinnamon
<iceroot> !java | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hilarie> iceroot I guess worst case scenario I can go back and switch out for suns :)
<iceroot> hilarie: dont do that
<iceroot> hilarie: sun java is no longer supported with security updates
<iceroot> hilarie: and java is one on the biggest security issue in the world
<iceroot> hilarie: always use the current supported version
<Ben64> hilarie: you don't need to use sudo when logged in as root, but you should be using sudo instead of logging in as root in the first place. also, 10.04 is old, you might want to upgrade to 12.04
<zenbuddh77> didnt know that about java...learn something all the time
<hilarie> iceroot They are still updating security issues, debian/etc just no longer agrees with there liscensing
<bet0x> hilarieÃ: what cinnamon is?
<bet0x> i'm old style Linux user!
<iceroot> hilarie: this is not debian
<zenbuddh77> that is what i said, ben...try ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> hilarie: and we dont support sun java anymore
<hozmaster> do you mean arocale java?
<bet0x> Only OpenJDK!
<hozmaster> do you mean oracale java?
<iceroot> hilarie: and debian is not "not agrreing with there licence" they (oracle) forbid to distribute java
<hilarie> Because Debian refuses to add a prompt for agreeing to liscense terms
<bet0x> Ubuntu doesn't have cinnamon on their repos
<iceroot> hilarie: no
<zenbuddh77> hillary, do you not want to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04? might solve the issue...reall vs 10 is old and outdated
<iceroot> hilarie: please read the licence
<iceroot> hilarie: the licence says "you are not allowed to distribut java"
<bet0x> iceroot that is why you download it after agree! :P
<iceroot> hilarie: because of that the non-free java is removed from all distros
<Bray90820> hum never knew that
<hilarie> wtf... sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre says no installation canidate...
<bet0x> hilarie wich ubuntu you use?
<iceroot> !info openjdk-6-jre lucid
<bet0x> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 6b24-1.11.5-0ubuntu1~10.04.2 (lucid), package size 213 kB, installed size 724 kB
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in quantal
<iceroot> hilarie: 10.04 only has jre-6
<bet0x> iceroot, dpkg-rebuild java and done!
<hilarie> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?page_id=61
<iceroot> bet0x: there is no source-package for oracle java
<bet0x> hilarie but that thing isn't ubuntu
<iceroot> bet0x: its not allowed
<hilarie> Cinnamon is the direction ubuntu should have gone it, so why not make it with a ppa :)
<Ben64> cinnamon is almost exactly like gnome-shell
<Ben64> hilarie: you should upgrade your 3 year old OS
<zenbuddh77> listen to ben
<hilarie> You should contact my VPS provider, and tell them to offer it
<iceroot> Ben64: why update an os if it is still supported 2 years? never touch a running system
<bet0x> there is a cinnamon ppa on debian repo wich works on 12.10 and 12.04!
<hilarie> And make it so beowulf clusters work on 12.04, or 12.10
<hilarie> Without a circle of broken dependancies
<brontosaurusrex> in weechat, whats the command to hide joins / quits ?
<Ben64> iceroot: because all the packages are so old now, and the longer the wait, the worse it'll be
<iceroot> Ben64: old does not mean bad on a server
<zenbuddh77> agrees with ben
<iceroot> Ben64: we are talking about a server
<Ben64> sure you could wait till april 2015 to upgrade to 12.04, but then 14.04 already is out....
<iceroot> Ben64: there you want stable software
<zenbuddh77> lol ben ;-)
<Ben64> its true
<Ben64> might as well upgrade when they come out, you'll have to eventually anyway
<hilarie> If you want the latest and greatest, why not go over to sid :)
<iceroot> hilarie: .)
<Ben64> who said latest? i'm saying upgrade every 24 months
<iceroot> Ben64: you are not a server admin?
<Ben64> i am
<hilarie> I am saying fix clustering on 12.04 :)
<iceroot> Ben64: you dont want to upgrade the server every two years
<Ben64> sure i do
<zenbuddh77> ice, why not?
<iceroot> Ben64: a good server admin would not want that because "never touch a running system" and specially not because "the software will be newer"
<Ben64> unless you're going for the record uptime, why not?
<iceroot> Ben64: you want a stable long tested system and not the newest stuff on a server
<CosmicB> what's the name of the freakin' restricted driver binary ?
<bet0x> wich package has the add-apt-repository ?
<CosmicB> can't find it in the lense
<Ben64> sometimes newer features are nice
<bet0x> i tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable but doesn't work!
<hilarie> Never touch a running system :) I am trying to convince guy in charge of purchasing to let me get more VPS to avoid breaking stuff!
<Ben64> new stuff requires newer dependencies, i was having a tough time on 10.04
<hilarie> Have 4 or 5 VPS to phase newer stuff in as needed, he isn't buying it at 20/node/mo
<zenbuddh77> hil, that is a problem
<iceroot> bet0x: dpkg -S add-apt-repository
<iceroot> python-software-properties: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<hilarie> Ben64 and when the dependancies are broken on the newer system for critical things?
<Ben64> thats an imaginary problem
<bet0x> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *add-apt*
<bet0x> noes!
<iceroot> Ben64: you want good tested software on a server, if you want the newest stuff which is not tested, you should not host a server
<hilarie> Ben64, get a MPI beowulf cluster working on 12.04, and I'll give you a bitcoin
<Ben64> iceroot: i think LTS is fine, especially if waiting till the xx.04.1 version
<bet0x> hilarie give me 10 and i will give you my recipe! :p
<Ben64> its not like i have my server on raring
<penguinman> CosmicB, it's under the software center in 12.10+
<sgo11> hi, running 12.10. just found jockey-gtk is replaced by software-properties-gtk. How to install graphic drivers with the new program? the new software-properties-gtk does not install any driver for me. and the Addition drivers UI has nothing too.
<hilarie> bet0x Wish I could! Cheap bastards with if it's working, we don't need to worry about it
<zenbuddh77> t/c
<Ben64> sgo11: what video card? is it a dual-gpu optimus type thing?
<penguinman> sgo11, it may be you are running a legacy card the proprietary stuff no longer supports
<bet0x> hahaha
<sgo11> I am using nvidia card. the jockey-gtk used to install driver for me automatically after fresh install. I just fresh install 12.10 two minutes ago.
<Ben64> sgo11: need actual model, is it a laptop or desktop? new?
<sgo11> Ben64, Everything was OK in 12.04. laptop. not sure about the model. Should ubuntu detect and install the driver for me automatically? Why should I know the model? It was automatically done in previous ubuntu release. thanks.
<sgo11> just checked. nvidia geforce 9650m GT.
<fig> integrated video cards don't really go with linux
<Ben64> sgo11: ok, you could use either the 304 or 310 driver
<buer> hello I have a problem with an installer, it continues past user creation and then dissapears only loading mouse cursor maybe it runs in a background ps axu check revealed some running python proccesses
<Ben64> sgo11: sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<buer> running 12.10 iso from a usb stick ... wanted to do straightforward install only custom partitioning
<hilarie> Ben64, some day my terminal Fu will be as strong as yours
<doomed> hello, I purchased a domain name. Now i want to setup in my home computer for own email server and maybe web server, I have static public IP. What will be easiest way to do this please?
<hilarie> Doomed you might think about zyntyal
<sgo11> Ben64, then Additional Drivers page has a  list of drivers now. I think it's just because I fresh install 12.10 and the network connection is slow. so the UI needs time to refresh the list of drivers. Why don't the UI has a refresh button instead then? When I see a empty blank UI, I don't know what to do next. It is even not telling me to wait or loading.
<bet0x> Muhaha! got my XFCE!
<bet0x> no more console thank god!
<Ben64> sgo11: i dunno, i just use terminal for that stuff
<buer> what i should grep from ps axu | do see if installer is still running ? anyone
<sgo11> Ben64, thanks for your help. I think I can use software-properties-gtk to install nvidia driver now. the new UI is not very good. :) maybe I should install the old jockey-gtk.
<hilarie> Bleh, is there any way to tell dpkg to blank off and try installing it anways? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596080/
<Mike__H> hello everyone
<doomed> hilarie, I am fairly new to setting up the home server. Is zyntyal will automatically configure Apache2 and Email ...?
<hilarie> Doomed yes
<dolfly> 有没有中文频道
<bet0x> dolfly, ok
<hilarie> Doomed if you would like to spend time learning how to do what you are saying I could point you in another direction, that is turn key
<sgo11> dolfly, #ubuntu-cn
<dolfly> thanks
<bet0x> i made a big big mistake
<doomed> hilarie, Yes sure, I don't even know how to transfer the domain from the registerer to my personal computer
<bet0x> i just buy a 32" screen
<bet0x> forgot to check that was a TV
<nshine> return it
<Ben64> doomed: you don't. you set the ip address(es) in the control panel of the registrar
<bet0x> can't use 1900x res.. stuck on 13XX
<sgo11> damn, I just install jockey-gtk. why there is only doc files in the package?
<penguinman> hilarie, you could apt-get -f install, should resolve the dep problems for you
<bet0x> nshine, can't already tried
<Ben64> bet0x: what tv
<nshine> can't get the refund?
<Mike__H> everyone makes that mistake does it have a SVideo jack?
<hilarie> penguinman the headless default option was just a symlink thingy, it worked well enough
<bet0x> Philips
<doomed> Ben64, You mean, My Static Personal computer's static IP ?
<Ben64> bet0x: use hdmi then
<bet0x> i'm using HDMI!
<Ben64> doomed: yeah, whatever ip you want to host on
<Mike__H> ok
<Ben64> bet0x: then tell your computer to use 1080p
<bet0x> how?
<bet0x> at ATI Control Center?
<Ben64> dunno, but its possible
<Ben64> if the tv can do 1080p over hdmi, and your computer can, then you can do it
<bet0x> hum
<doomed> hilarie, I think setting up my own server is good way to learn something new :) ...
<McKeto4Life> Hello
<doomed> zentyal is not in repos?
<hilarie> Doomed Google it
<hilarie> Doomed and as you learn more and more, you can disable the modules etc
<auronandace> !zentyal | doomed
<ubottu> doomed: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<doomed> ah
<McKeto4Life> Can anyone help me out? I'm trying to find a decent replacement for the VNC/vinagre setup that comes with ubuntu as standard. It's just SO slow and laggy. Is there anything quicker that might work properly with Ubuntu specifically?
<doomed> Then i need to install ebox
<hilarie> McKeto4Life if you find one, shoot me an email at ubuntusucksatvnc@absurdlybored.com
<IdleOne> !behelpful | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<McKeto4Life> hilarie: That wasn't very helpful at all.
<hilarie> :( I sorry, I should not abuse my catchall email, I was being serious, I have been bashing my head against that wall for quite some time
<auronandace> McKeto4Life: teamviewer is nice (not open source and might have trouble on systems that run compositing window managers)
<brontosaurusrex> McKeto4Life: NoMachine perhaps
<Ben64> vnc is slow on everything but 100mbit+
<Ben64> i've heard good things about freenx though, haven't tried it
<hilarie> Ben64 compared to Microsoft VNC, even on 100mbit it feels sluggish, I remember playing games on VNC over lan
<McKeto4Life> Ben64: WHY!? There are so many complaints about speed. I've never had it run quickly on linux in my 6 years with linux. Ever. Why is it the default?!
<Ben64> hilarie: windows doesn't use vnc
<McKeto4Life> Ben64: I thought freenx was discontinued
<McKeto4Life> Lemme go check
<Ben64> McKeto4Life: not sure
<doomed> hilarie, apt-cache search show me that there is zentyal-core .... I need this one or ebox-* ?
<Ben64> McKeto4Life: vnc is ubiquitous
<antonio_> hey folks...
<antonio_> Is it possible to merge multiple .csv files into one?
<hilarie> Doomed Zentyal recamends a fresh install I am sorry, I can't help you more, I have never tried, one moment, let me try and find you a tutorial
<TakeItEZ> antonio_: cat foo.csv bar.csv >>new.csv
<Ben64> doomed: if you want to learn stuff, do it all by hand :D
<doomed> Thanks hilarie !!
<hilarie> Doomed here is the link, please note before you start hitting terminal, the first steps are 1/2 down the huge page https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/zentyal.html
<doomed> Ben64, Yes, But I dont want to start with hard....
<diegojsRW> Hello. I installed trial-boot with Windows XP, Windows Seven and Ubuntu Quantal Quetzal (12.10) on two computers (a Laptop and a Desktop). I wanted to boot Ubuntu through Windows Bootloader. I do it successfully on the laptop, but when I made the same process on desktop, Windows cannot boot Ubuntu.
<diegojsRW> I followed these steps: http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<diegojsRW> And in my laptop, the windows can boot ubuntu
<vedic> iceroot: I think NFS is not a good option for me as remote servers are not on same network (LAN) but are on the internet
<diegojsRW> I suspect that Ubuntu is recording GRUB at Windows partition, and on dd if=/dev/sdax of=/mnt/share/linux.bin bs=512 count=1, it isn't copying Linux bootloader
<doomed> Ben64, I will try to do it manually after finishing the easy , I always hope you will guys help me :)
<hilarie> Is anyone here familiar with ignite, and know of something similar in the repos?
<vedic> How to transfer files or share on remoter servers on internet?
<diegojsRW> Then, the question is: how to pass Ubuntu bootloader to another partition? (Then I'll able to copy Linux bootloader to Windows)
<brontosaurusrex> in weechat, whats the command to hide joins / quits ?
<antonio_> takeitez: thanks!
<diegojsRW> I already created a ext partition exclusively to Ubuntu grub, but after installing it.
<diegojsRW> When i installed ubuntu, i created two partitions, manually, one to / and one to swap.
<evilthought> Lost all my file on a USB drive with .. "mkfs.ext4 -m 0 -T largefile /dev/sda1 " ... is there anyway to undo it?
<thinklinux> hello everyone
<TakeItEZ> evilthought: you can try using testdist/photorec to recover files, but easier to get them back from backups
<thinklinux> i seem to have a problem, the plymouth splash screen no longer shows, all i see is a purple screen, then the login screen. any ideas why the splash screen doesn't show?
<dchevak> wee
<evilthought> what does this actually do? "mkfs.ext4 -m 0 -T largefile /dev/sda1 "
<Ben64> format
<Ben64> why did you do it if you don't know what it does?
<TakeItEZ> evilthought: man mkfs.ext4
<evilthought> photorec is useless as it puts random names to files and puts them all in one directory
<TakeItEZ> evilthought: so get them back from backups
<diegojsRW> How to install Ubuntu 12.10 grub to another partition?
<evilthought> if I had backups, why would I be asking here?
<Ben64> then... don't run commands without knowing what they will do?
<TakeItEZ> evilthought: then stop complaining about filenames
<evilthought> photorecis useless for my case
<commander_> any ideas how to fix this = http://codepad.org/2WF1jVJq ?
<fig> test
<hilarie> fig failed test!
<antonio_> takeitez: is it possible to merge .csv files without having to type in the actual name?  like something such as *.csv?
<TakeItEZ> antonio_: cat *.csv >>new.csv
<TakeItEZ> antonio_: or if those have a header line, tail -q -n+1 *.csv >new.csv
<diegojsRW> I forgot saying: my partition table is: /dev/sda1 is Windows XP, with boot flag; /dev/sda2 is Windows Seven; /dev/sda3 is Ubuntu; /dev/sda4 is extended partition; /dev/sda5 is Ubuntu Swap; /dev/sda6 is the new ext4 partition I've created, when I want to install GRUB to copy it to Windows
<TakeItEZ> antonio_: or if those have a header line, tail -q -n +2 *.csv >new.csv           sry
<antonio_> takeitez: what is a header line?
<TakeItEZ> antonio_: 1st line of a csv containing fieldnames etc
<anon> hi
<doomed> hilarie, I can't loggin to the web interface.... It says incorrect password
<doomed> i am trying to log with root
<exhuma> Hello all. Yesterday we upgraded our main development machine to precise, and since then X11 forwarding is *very* slow.
<exhuma> To be exact, QT applications are slow. Everything else works fine
<exhuma> has anyone experienced this?
<exhuma> There is a bug on launchpad (1077965) but there does not seem to be much activity on it...
<doomed> hilarie, I can't loggin to the web interface.... It says incorrect password
<hexabit> åäö
<hexabit> oops sorry :)
<test__> np
<exhuma> I found a solution to #1077965 and posted it to that thread.
<Bray90820> no matter what i do every time i try to install ubuntu it says
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<Bray90820> Anyone know
<qasd>  OK or even recommended to be logged in as root if doing a network test and not being connected to the internet?
<dr_willis> qasd:  huh? use sudo as neeed . ;)  not really  much  need to log in as root.
<Bray90820> qasd were you talking to me
<agsel> how can I change keyboard shortcuts 12.04?
<dr_willis> agsel:  depends on what shortcuts.. gnome has its settings. and compiz has other settings for its plugin shortcuts
<Anomie21> Is there a hotkey to open to Unity search? I know it's tap Alt for the HUD - but that one doesn't search through applications
<agsel> dr_willis: I have tried gnome settings. changing a shortcut there doesn't work. is there a general overview of compiz shortcuts?
<Bray90820> please can someone help mw
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<dr_willis> agsel:  ive never noticed such a feature in the ccsm tool for compiz.. what shortcut are you  changeing>
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  tap the super key?
<dr_willis> Anomie21:  press/hold super for a shortcuts screen
<tchaffee> Hey folks, I got a new laptop with Windows 8 and am trying to install Ubuntu dual boot. I followed the direction here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI, created a LiveUSB, and Ubuntu will not boot from the USB.  Secureboot is turned off.  Have also tried it with secureboot on.  No love.  Any ideas?
<agsel> dr_willis: I want to disable ctrl+alt+up/down as I use those for eclipse shortcuts. default behavior is to switch workspace
<dr_willis> agsel:  i would think those are compiz shortcuts.. but not sure which plugin.
<dr_willis> uncleck a compiz plugin in ccsm, see if they still work. ;) if so. check it back on, move to next plugin
<dr_willis> might be in the expose plugin.
<zilog> anyone know is it possible to configure hardware FDE/SED (opal-compliant) in ubuntu 12.04?
<Osakasa^> agsel, CCSM -> Desktop wall -> bindings
<Bray90820> Anyone
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<dr_willis> ccsm/compiz really needs a tool to print out a lisst of all 'bound' shortcuts ;)
<Osakasa^> dr_willis, you can check all shorthcut with Advanced Search
<agsel> Osakasa^: desktop wall is disabled. should I still disable those shortcust?
<agsel> Osakasa^: thanks, it seems disabling those made it
<Osakasa^> agsel, if that is disable then unchecking those shortcuts dont do anything
<Osakasa^> ok, ☺
<agsel> Osakasa^: that's what I thought
<agsel> Osakasa^: anyway, it's good now
<dr_willis> ive seen some ccsm/compiz qquirks where ccsm shows somthing disabled but its still enabled.
<dr_willis> or visa-versa
<dr_willis> not really seen that in 12.10 however. ;)
<Anomie21> dr_willis: What is the 'super key' ?
<auronandace> Anomie21: windows key
<Anomie21> Ah, ta.
<jery> есть кто?
<dr_willis> its rght next to the  green lantern key.. and across from the wonder woman key
<auronandace> !ru | jery
<lovre> hi all
<ubottu> jery: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lovre> im quite confused here. I am trying to FTP to a server trough a proxy. This works flawless via TotalCommander under wine, as shown in the log output here: http://pastebin.com/bChSs6G9 but I can't do it natively on ubuntu. How can i achieve the same connection in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i have several android bt keyboards.. so i dont even have a super key..
<Bray90820> anyone know why i keep getting this error when i try to install 12.04
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<lovre> Bray90820: check this: http://tinyurl.com/bbz7jzn
<Bray90820> i already tried searching google
<sgo11> I am getting crazy with stupid 12.10. I can not get my nvidia driver work. I did google. thousands of people have the same problem. How can ubuntu release like this?
<Bray90820> lovre i already tried searching google
<Bray90820> sgoll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<dr_willis>                                                   
<dr_willis> oops
<Bray90820> i need to go to bed
<Bray90820> goodnight
<sgo11> anyone get nvidia driver working in 12.10?
<Maakuth> hello. i'm not able to get glx swrast working in xvfb in quantal or raring, just keep getting libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<flintser> sgo11: have you tries the restricted drivera yet?
<flintser> drivers*
<dr_willis> nvidia works fine for me in 12.10
<dr_willis> and 12.04
<sgo11> flintser, what do you mean by restricted? I tried all proprietary drivers. none of them works. it is always working before 12.10.
<sgo11> dr_willis, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-high-end.html
<dr_willis> the noveau drivers work well for me also
<sgo11> dr_willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2070426
<sgo11> many people meet this problem. I tried all the steps mentioned in the forum. does not work.
<dr_willis> i dont do anything special. so cant help much.
<flintser> sgo11: yes i mean those. got tangled up in words..
<sgo11> flintser, sorry, I am non-english speakers.
<yann2> hello! I have a question regarding oom_killer and oom_adj. This documentation states that oom_killer shouldnt consider processes that have an oom_adj of -17. However I get regularly: ruby invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x280da, order=0, oom_adj=-17
<yann2> I don' t understand how this can happen, any hint?
<backbox> llll
<backbox> hi
<agsel> regarding ccsm. I have enabled an app switcher, but I still see only the simplest one (not even unity default), where small icons are shown and I cannot select them with mouse. if I choose another from ccsm, nothing changes
<mkuzu> Hello
<mkuzu> I am not sure if this is the right place to discuss. So pls redirect me if I am wrong.
<mkuzu> My problem is:
<mkuzu> I have two servers. One ltsp and a storage server (SS-lets say).
<mkuzu> I want the users on ltsp be able to use the storage on the SS
<mkuzu> NFS, SMB?
<mkuzu> My concerns:
<FloodBot1> mkuzu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vnc786> hi..i have attach SATA on running ubuntu 12.04 64bit how do i detect ..
<jpw> use pastebin mentioned in the title to paste
<mz`> vnc786: cat /proc/partitions ?
<mz`> dmesg
<jpw> vnc786 i'd use `#fdisk -l` it depends what information you need
<vnc786> i checked fdisk -l and dmesg but there is sign of hard disk
<jpw> you mean it's not being detected?
<vnc786> yes it not getting detected but power is there to HDD
<jpw> check bios if fdisk isn't displaying anything. Try different cable / port combo's. Is it a new HDD? it could be DOA
<vnc786> it is a working hdd got from windows machine using for taking bkp
<sgo11> I tried everything. nothing works. there is another post regarding nvidia driver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<vnc786> jpw: i cannot restart now but i have swap the port and cables
<sgo11> I am getting crazy!!!
<ThinkT510> vnc786: sata is not hot-pluggable like usb
<jpw> ThinkT510 yes it is.
<jpw> but i think it's a chipset thing
<ThinkT510> jpw: you can attach a sata drive to a motherboard that is currently running? that sounds rather dangerous
<jpw> ThinkT510 indeed it is on desktops when your fiddling around inside the machine but on server's you have hot swap drive bays
<vnc786> ThinkT510: i do normally hot plug for backup but in ubuntu desktop i trying for 1st time
<ThinkT510> jpw: ahh, good point, i never considered servers
<vnc786> in windows normally we connect and rescan in device manager some thing like that in ubuntu ..
<laddu> o/ I was here last night with a wifi problem. I still have the problem. I followed this guide: http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/           . After typing in this: $ readlink /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/driver I found my drivers is rt18192se. Should this be blacklisted instead of the r8169. I really need help. Thanks
<laddu> Also another fun problem: after uninstalling pulseaudio, I have no audio now in my system, even though ALSA I'm sure is still on my system
<ThinkT510> vnc786: i backup to a sata drive but its in an external enclosure
<iceroot> laddu: the system is designed to use pulseaudio
<iceroot> laddu: so dont remove it if you want audio
<IdlePhD> has anyone managed to install gltail on ubuntu 12.10?
<iceroot> laddu: the complete x-server-audio communication is done with pulseaudio now
<iceroot> !anyone | IdlePhD
<ubottu> IdlePhD: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vnc786> ThinkT510: right now i m having this internal SATA drive so going for that one..and its urgent..
<vnc786> or else i have to wait till  I reboot
<ThinkT510> vnc786: why can't you switch it off?
<yeehi> I want to track over the coming year, and intervals within, the total amount of data up and downloaded on my system. It would be nice to have some stats about speed, too. Which package would be good to install?
<jpw> yeehi: SNMP and Cacti
<yeehi> thanks jpw - i will check them out!
<ThinkT510> yeehi: if its for your entire network it might be better to see if your router has those stats
<Eagleman> I start openvpn with: remote example.com 1195  However when i run netstat -plnu | grep 119, i get this:  udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1194            0.0.0.0:*                           14411/openvpn  ANy idea why this happens?
<yeehi> ah yes, the router would have some useful info to, - thanks, ThinkT510
<vnc786> ThinkT510: rsync is in use..
<ThinkT510> vnc786: wait till its finished then
<jpw> Eagleman: OpenVPN can be set up to fnction on UDP. This line is listening for UDP packets on port 1194. The socket was opened by openvpn
<jpw> Eagleman: Oh i've just seen the port mismatch
<Eagleman> jpw, when i define openvpn to use port 1195 it uses 1194 :S
<IdlePhD> im running into dependency hell trying to install gltail.  It's written in ruby, so im not exactly sure how to modify the code so that it will install.
<pioconiglio> ciao
<pioconiglio> !list
<ubottu> pioconiglio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntufan> hi guys
<ubuntufan> i was just wondering, is there a way to add other lenses to ubuntu search?
<ubuntufan> id like to add lenses for pornographic repositories such as brazzers.com
<LostInMyHead> ci facciamo riconoscere ovunque -.-"
<DuC> Hello
<ubuntufan> hi DuC
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<sidenote22> hi all
<ShapeShifter499> For what ever reason there are drivers for Mac OS (Version 8 and 9), Windows (XP and earlier), but NO Linux drivers for my Cannon Canoscan D646U        How can I get this thing working?
<ShapeShifter499> Can I somehow use the Mac or Windows driver on ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> It is a model of cannon scanner
<BrixSat> Hello
<ShapeShifter499> was working great on Windows XP, but I couldn't get it working on Windows 7 or any version of Linux...
<ShapeShifter499> I'm currently running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<BrixSat> i cant install this "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"  because  cedarview-graphics-drivers : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable. Im on quantal at 32bits.
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: cannon is awful for linux drivers, like lexmark in that respect
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510, I found a working driver for my Cannon iP2600 printer
<ShapeShifter499> I edited the two deb driver packages so it doesn't depend on on any cups version allowing it to work with the latest cups
<ShapeShifter499> but no scanner drivers :/
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-d646u.html
<keelG> ShapeShifter499: Rather than installing the driver - have you tried using a Generic PCL driver?
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510, been there seen that
<ShapeShifter499> keelG, no...
<keelG> ShapeShifter499: I'd recommend you try that :)
<ShapeShifter499> keelG, where would I find that?  all I'm finding is printer drivers, I need a scanner driver
<ShapeShifter499> on google
<root> hello world?
<keelG> ShapeShifter499: I am sorry - I only caught half of you chat-transcript then. I thought you needed the printing driver
<BrixSat> root:  sudo reboot :p
<Guest90437> how do I set nickname? ^_^
<Guest90437> I'm using irss
<Guest90437> irssi
<keelG> like /nick bla
<flcl> thx!
<keelG> np
<ThinkT510> !rootirc | flcl
<ubottu> flcl: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ShapeShifter499> keelG, I found my printer drivers, its the fact that there is a driver for everything but Linux for my Cannon Canoscan D646U driver    thats driving me nuts :/
<ShapeShifter499> *is NOT
<vedic> Is it possible to delete file once rsync has copied file to remote server? And this should happen every time a file is transferred
<iceroot> vedic: man rsync
<flcl> can you please advise me in one thing: should I use Ubuntu for VPS or CentOS?.. I find Ubuntu easier, but my friend says that Centos is better
<iceroot> vedic: its an option for rsync
<vedic> iceroot: nice
<iceroot> vedic: --delete
<ThinkT510> flcl: ask in ##linux
<keelG> ShapeShifter499: Yea, I hate it when my hardware is not supported either - however you can't really blame Linux, since "everyone" is able to contribute with drivers to the kernel. So in reality it's your vendor, who's the culprit ;/
<vedic> iceroot: thanks
<BrixSat> flcl:  you like ubuntu, does it fit the purpose? if so why cent os?
<CosmicB> flcl: and vim is better than emacs :p
<iceroot> flcl: use the system you are able to admin
<flcl> how do I disable system messages like someone has joined/left room?
<ShapeShifter499> keelG, urgh..... I can get it to work by running windows xp in vbox but thats time consuming (waiting for boot) and taxing on my system to run
<ShapeShifter499> keelG, I know...
<BrixSat> i cant install this "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"  because  cedarview-graphics-drivers : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable. Im on quantal at 32bits.
<iceroot> flcl: if you cant admin ubuntu or centos dont host a server, it will result in a public open spam relay and my mailbox will get a lot of spam
<efkt> flcl: It's probably not best to say X is better than X if both are robust and useful platforms. If you're not trolling and this is a serious question from you, it's best to outline the needs of your implementation and compare the benefits of each distro to how they each meet your needs
<flcl> =(
<iceroot> BrixSat: what is the output if "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ShapeShifter499> keelG, there is no way to use mac os 8/9 drivers in linux?
<iceroot> !paste | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flcl> I guess I should drop that question, as I have used Ubuntu at least for some time and never centos...
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: no, becaue mac osx is not linux and its a complete different architecture in that version
<flcl> sorry for stupid question
<CosmicB> flcl unless you're gonna extensively use selinux, and as long as you remember to setup a firewall in ubuntu, I can't really see why CentOS should be any 'better' ...
<iceroot> flcl: there are no stupid questions
<BrixSat> iceroot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596388/
<CosmicB> flcl I'd stick to ubuntu, if that's what you're familiar with, and I'd go for LTS if it's a server
<flcl> how do I disable messages like "someone joined/left room"?
<flcl> *I'm using irssi
<flcl> 13:44 < CosmicB> flcl: and vim is better than emacs :p
<flcl> 13:44 < CosmicB> flcl: and vim is better than emacs :p
<iceroot> BrixSat: and i guess the driver is coming from a ppa on your list?
<BrixSat> yes
<iceroot> flcl: /help ignore
<iceroot> flcl: there are a lot of examples to block those messages in irssi
<flcl> -_- hate manuals, but I guess there is no other way )
<shroud> no sane user would irc as root
<efkt> flcl: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Irssi#Hide_joins.2C_parts.2C_and_quits
<flcl> awesome that I got connected here :)
<BrixSat> iceroot:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596392/
<iceroot> BrixSat: ppas are not supported here
<iceroot> BrixSat: ask the maintainer of the ppa why it is failing with the dependencies
<BrixSat> iceroot:  can i get the source of the package and compile it?
<iceroot> BrixSat: apt-get source packagename  if you have enabled deb-src
<iceroot> BrixSat: but i dont see the reason why
<BrixSat> how do i enalbe deb-src?
<iceroot> BrixSat: there is a reason why there are dependencies
<BrixSat> iceroot:  i just want to compile it...
<iceroot> BrixSat: by putting a line in /etc/apt/sources.list starting with deb-src
<iceroot> BrixSat: followed by the repo url
<BrixSat> yes there is
<iceroot> BrixSat: you also want "apt-get build-dep" to have all dependencies needed for building the source package
<iceroot> BrixSat: apt-get build-dep packagename
<flcl> why not use irssi as root?
<iceroot> flcl: please dont host a server when asking such questions
<BrixSat> thanks iceroot
<flcl> it's a sandbox server
<iceroot> flcl: never ever run a program as root if the program is not needing root
<cfhowlett> !root|flcl
<ubottu> flcl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> flcl: everything the program will do will be as root, if there is for example a security issue in that program someone can use that security issue to execute something on the system as root
<gatorade> my new crunch bang didn't let me su then it broke
<flcl> when I try to connect not as root I get 13:50 !morgan.freenode.net *** Found your hostname
<flcl> 13:50 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.ubuntu.com
<flcl> 13:50 -!- admin Erroneous Nickname
<yossarianuk> how you get apache2 debug packages in ubuntu -
<flcl> 13:50 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: nickname
<FloodBot1> flcl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flcl> 13:51 -!- Irssi: Not connected to server
<iceroot> gatorade: not supported here, we only support ubuntu
<flcl> sorry
<yossarianuk> apache2-dbg doesn't exist
<shroud> flcl: for obvious reasons the nick "admin" is not allowed on freenode, pick another one
<flcl> exit
<yossarianuk> apt-cache search  apache | grep debug
<yossarianuk> just shows.  libapache-db-perl  + libserf-0-0-dbg + alpine-dbg
<yossarianuk> any ideas ?
<efkt> It's rather elitest (if not lazy) to dismiss a legit question like "why not run this as root", "telling someone not to run a server because obviously they're too dumb" Do they also have no business running linux? But suddenly it's a problem if they sudo apt-get install lighttpd? We all learn through trial and error, and asking questions.
 * efkt shrugs
<iceroot> efkt: dont learn hosting a server on a public server
<iceroot> efkt: i am also not driving on the streets before i learn the basics (theory)
<hilarie> Could anyone spare me a moment and tell me what this will do, I really dont want to install vmware and install ubuntu just to figure it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596405/
<Eagleman> I start openvpn with: remote example.com 1195  However when i run netstat -plnu | grep 119, i get this:  udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1194            0.0.0.0:*                           14411/openvpn  ANy idea why this happens?
<iceroot> efkt: on private machines its ok but not on public servers which will be open-spam-relays, warez-server and so on after some time because someone is executing everything as root
<efkt> iceroot: I understand your sentiment but your idealism isn't realistic, and it's insulting to the person who's trying to learn. (Im not trying to pick a fight btw)
<shroud> Eagleman: are you using the "client" option in your openvpn config?
<Eagleman> shroud yes
<iceroot> efkt: i am correct, dont host a public server if you dont know what you are doing
<iceroot> efkt: learn it somewhere else first
<shroud> Eagleman: i've just checked my local installation here (with client + remote) and it's not listening on that port - in fact, only the server should be listening on 1194
<iceroot> efkt: and maybe the badest idea on a server is to run everything as root
<flintser> I would like to host a server with ubuntu. Currently i have ubuntu 12.04 installed with apache2, openssh and vsftpd. is it okay to put that pc on my routers DMZ or is it going to cause problems? do i want to just put it inside and open only ports necessary? do i want for example clear os at the front of my setup
<Eagleman> shroud, the server is listetning on port 1195 instead of the default 1194
<hilarie> If you guys want people to stop executing things as root, look at the Sudo system alot better, it gets annoying, and then you find the sudo su command
<iceroot> hilarie: sudo su is wrong
<CyL> What is the name of the mysql client package on ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> hilarie: probably nothing nice as there's a bash fork bomb in there.  What language is this anyway?  And who gave this to you?
<iceroot> hilarie: and there is no need to execute everything as root
<hilarie> jrib random forum signiture
<Eagleman> shroud, the client is connected to the server listening on port 1195, however somehow it used portt 1194 for the connection, which is not even possible
<Eagleman> shroud: server:  port 1195
<hilarie> jrib so I was right not to run that on a live server :)
<iceroot> Eagleman: the manpage is saying that the port you are defining is TCP but your are looking at the udp port
<jrib> hilarie: yes, that's true for any code you don't understand :)
<GauravButola>   
<shroud> Eagleman: ps ax | grep openvpn and check you're really only running one instance of openvpn
<shroud> apart from that i can't see why a _client_ openvpn config would cause openvpn to listen on any ports - (except for dns which wouldn't be on 1194)
<Eagleman> Shroud i am running 1 instances
<Eagleman> 10692 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto openvpn
<Eagleman> 14411 pts/3    S+     0:00 openvpn /certificates/openvpn/client/Server-Home.ovpn
<hilarie> jrib, if I didn't execute any code I didn't understand, I would be stuck using python scripts for the rest of my life, although I don't think I would be allowed to start the interpreter :D
<sail> ok si install antiword for reading .doc files i put the following lines in .vimrc " MS Word document reading
<sail> au BufReadPre *.doc set ro
<sail> au BufReadPre *.doc set hlsearch!
<sail> au BufReadPost *.doc %!antiword "%"
<FloodBot1> sail: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJHenjin__> Hello
<Eagleman> iceroot i see nothing about 1195 in the manpages
<DJHenjin__> i have a bit of an issue, when i type 'uptime' on my esrver it tells me that there are 6 users logged in, i only have 2 SSH shells opened on the server, the other 4 using 'watch who' are shown to be connected from my IP address as well,
<jpw> DJHenjin__: run `who -a`
<DJHenjin__> is there a way to disconnect all shell sessions currently active so that i can change the password with the seemingly malicious sessions being kicked off as well, and have them not connect again
<sail> trying to read .doc files with vim but not working http://dpaste.com/hold/903192/
<jpw> DJHenjin__: it's probably not malicious run that above command first it will become apparent where the logins are coming from
<flintser>  I would like to host a server with ubuntu. Currently i have ubuntu 12.04 installed with apache2, openssh and vsftpd. is it okay to put that pc on my routers DMZ or is it going to cause problems? do i want to just put
<flintser>                   it inside and open only ports necessary? do i want for example clear os at the front of my setup
<hilarie> '/etc/init.d/networking stop
<hilarie> but that might cause issues as your logged in via SSH
<DJHenjin__> still, is there a way to disconnect all active sessions, so that i can reconnect and change PW
<DJHenjin__> who -a shows me a bunch of stuff, some with 'old' in the 4th column
<hilarie> DJHenjin__ if you would like to DC all network connections /etc/init.d/networking stop should do it
<DJHenjin__> hilarie: this is a production server, and i need to be able to connect to it again, i do not have physical access
<hilarie> Ahhh
<hilarie> Oh!
<hilarie> and your the only one who needs SSH?
<DJHenjin__> yes
<hilarie> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<flintser> DJHenjin__: why not restart SSH
<bashinate> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bashinate> or that
<jpw> restarting ssh won't kill sessions
<hilarie> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop & /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<DJHenjin__> bashinate: will that kill all current SSH sessions?
<jpw> you have to manually kill the parent sshd process that has spawned login for the user.
<hilarie> set up a 1minute cron job to restart, and then sudo pkill *ssh*
<jpw> 9556 ?        Ss     0:00  \_ sshd: asd [priv] <- Kill this process
<jpw> 9559 ?        S      0:00      \_ sshd: asd@pts/0
<hilarie> Okay, I think my idea's are kinda like duct tape, might work, but these guys are smarter then me, may the force be with you
<bashinate>  px aux|grep sshd
<N07aN0o8> Is there a .deb available for latest version of eclipse IDE?
<N07aN0o8> Or a ppa?
<bashinate> err ps aux|grep sshd
<bashinate> silly fat fingers
<DJHenjin__> screw it, ill just live with the other sessions
<flintser> I would like to host a server with ubuntu. Currently i have ubuntu 12.04 installed with apache2, openssh and vsftpd. is it okay to put that pc on my routers DMZ or is it going to cause problems? do i want to just put it inside and open only ports necessary? do i want for example clear os at the front of my setup
<DJHenjin__> i can see that this isnt helping any
<hilarie> N07aN0o8you don't really need a .deb for that sort of thing, eclipse is java, if you already have a working version, you just need to download and run a new one
<jpw> DJHenjin__: How did you get to managing a production server without learning sysadmin 101?
<elky> jpw, he ragequit
<hilarie> flintser ports are really only open if you need them to be open, if you want more security, just make sure to mess with ssh, so you can only do it from your local subnet
<jpw> oh yeh :(
<flintser> hilarie: i'd like to manage from any place in the world
<flintser> root is disabled in ssh
<hilarie> Your GtG, just use a strong password or SSH keys
<vjacob> hiya. what's the correct way to completely reset mysql, mysql passwords, etc. on ubuntu?
<hilarie> I finally quit using DMZ, and put my ubuntu server in between modem and router, best thing ever
<vjacob> (I don't mind reinstalling packages, but mysql is part of base no?)
<bashinate> vjacob : /etc/init.d/mysqld restart
<vjacob> bashinate, reset not restart
<hilarie> cjacob is data retension neccesary?
<flintser> hilarie: ok thx :) so it is now exposed at my DMZ... cant do much else than install clear os in the front or put serv behind router
<vjacob> I'm getting this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5376427/cant-connect-to-local-mysql-server-through-socket-var-mysql-mysql-sock-38
<hilarie> Flintser I wouldn't even worry about that if your passwords are strong, and you keep updated
<vjacob> and I just want to start over.
<hilarie> > >>> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.0
<flintser> hilarie: okay, and yes i use especially strong pw where i need to.
<jpw> vjacob: What Hilarie said. You then need to remove the contents of /var/lib/mysql
<bashinate> purge all the things
<jpw> vjacob: you also need to remove mysql-server-core*
<vjacob> hilarie, jpw: I'm trying to do that but mysql-server won't finish configuring, so it won't purge
<flintser> vjacob: maybe remove, install, purge
<vjacob> hm
<hilarie> As my next suggestion involves reinstalling the base OS, I wish you luck
<jpw> vjacob: dpkg -r --force mysql-server-core* mysql-server*
<vjacob> jpw: I get this error (adding +sudo in front and authenticating): 'dpkg: error: unknown force/refuse option `mysql-server-core*'
<vjacob> that is running: $ sudo dpkg -r --force mysql-server-core* mysql-server*
<jpw> oh your right just a sec
<vjacob> -r is correct according to man page
<vjacob> hm
<jpw> vjacob: dpkg -r --force-all mysql-server-core* mysql-server*
<vjacob> ah :)
<vjacob> makes sense
<auronandace> vjacob: if you're running mysql-server* then wouldn't mysql-server-core* be redundant?
<vjacob> probably. so they removed themselves, but how I reset the mysql password?
<vjacob> I tried to follow a guide on resetting, but I get: "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<jpw> vjacob: now delete the contents for /var/lib/mysql (be sure to backup)
<vjacob> this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<jpw> then reinstall mysql
<vjacob> trying
<jpw> pff guides. i've not used one of them in a long time :)
<vjacob> hurray. thanks jpw.
<doomed> hilarie, mind for quick pm please?
<jpw> you're welcome
<hilarie> Go for it
<vjacob> everything seemed to be setup again now (including phpmyadmin).
<vjacob> thanks also hilarie, flintser and bashinate.
<pioconiglio> ciao
<pioconiglio> !list
<ubottu> pioconiglio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TheGrey> o/ I'm currently attempting to compile this driver from realtek, but when I type in make I get a bunch of errors. This must be quite a nooby problem but I am sure there must be a simply solution to it: http://pastebin.com/VHNnmfah
<simgio> ciao
<simgio> !list
<ubottu> simgio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hillary> what is the equivq
<hillary> a
<hillary> what is the equivalent of windows spss in ubuntu 12.04
<ggherdov> Hi all. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS precise pangoln here. How to change screen resolution? I'd like the name of the config program to launch from terminal, since I am using gnome2 (gnome-session-fallback), and the Unity way to do it might not mean much to me.
<ThinkT510> hillary: what is spss?
<TheGrey> Why am I getting these compliation problems: http://pastebin.com/VHNnmfah ?
<ThinkT510> ggherdov: gnome-session-fallback is not gnome2
<hilarie> ThinkT510 I have no idea how that got there
<ggherdov> ThinkT510: ok sorry
<hillary> ThinkT510, it is a statistical software used in windows. Spss is Statistical Product and Service Solutions
<ThinkT510> !appdb | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<llutz> hillary: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<hilarie> This is the Hilary who took the nickname I wanted!
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<Qasaur> I have a little problem that is terrible to try fixing
<Qasaur> My CD drive won't work
<Qasaur> like it won't burn or read the CDs
<Qasaur> It did work in Windows but not in Ubuntu
<Qasaur> I'm on 12.04
<jpw> Qasaur: Have you got an error? what software are you using?
<Qasaur> jpw, nope no error at all
<Qasaur> I've tried different software as well
<Qasaur> there were some errors at the software but I can't remember them
<Qasaur> it was something along the lines of like "General Error" or "Failed to write to drive" or something like that
<Abhijit> hi. whats the mozilla irc server?
<ThinkT510> Abhijit: isn't it on their website?
<Abhijit> ThinkT510, Thank you.
<jpw>  #firefox is on freenode, #thunderbird and #seamonkey is on irc.mozilla.org
<Kennet^> oi! i have a problem i hope someone in here can help me with i just installed ubuntu server latest release but i get no networking it finds my adapters but i can't get an ip from the DHCP server, i've tried adding the ip gateway and dns manually but it didn't work still no network
<Kennet^> any help is appriciated
<ThinkT510> !resolvconf | Kennet^
<ubottu> Kennet^: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Qasaur> so anyone have any idea about that CD drive problem?
<flcl> is LAMP a stand-alone download? Like WAMP?
<Pici> No.
<jpw> aww cute
<ThinkT510> flcl: seriously, why are you on irc as root?
<flcl> ThinkT510, because I am a newb and I can't connect as a simple user for some reason
<flcl> ThinkT510, is it bad?..
<ThinkT510> flcl: very bad
<brontosaurusrex> flcl: your dog  may explode
<bashinate> hahaha
<flcl> When I'm trying to connect as user "admin" I'm disconnected from irc.ubuntu.com instantly...
<ThinkT510> flcl: then change your nick
<llutz> so they should handle user "root"
<jpw> flcl: root is not an account you should ever use for general purpose. create a user called flcl
<bashinate> admin probably doesn't exsist
<flintser> flcl: pls just do this: "adduser flcl"
<flintser> "irssi"
<bashinate> that is winders
<flcl> what is room number when creating ubuntu user?
<Qasaur> flcl, it's nothing
<jpw> blank
<Qasaur> ignore it
<ThinkT510> flcl: if you really are using ubuntu you should have already created a user when you installed it
<dchevak> any jabberd2 users
<flcl_> THANK YOU SO MUCH.
<jpw> dchevak i used to be...
<dchevak> setting IRC Server with jabberd2
<jpw> dchevak: i switched to openfire xmpp server as jabberd2 is a real PITA
<Kennet^> ThinkT510 yeah.. looks as i should
<Kennet^> as it*
<dchevak> thanks
<flcl_> if I manually install apache2, mysql and php - can I say, that I have LAMP running?.. (I know it's a silly question, but I'm trying to understand...)
<ThinkT510> !lamp | flcl_
<ubottu> flcl_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<brontosaurusrex> flcl_: yes
<Sachiru> Anyone know of any web-based free app that handles queues for tellers and the like? Basically, something that works on the browser, so that a teller can keep a firefox/IE tab open in the background, then when he/she finishes, clicks the "Next Customer" button.
<ivrok> Hello. Help me, pls, someone. I installed ubuntu server then i change that. Now, i don't find ip_conntrack in /proc/net/..In kernel all have and lsmod | grep conntrack write that - nf_conntrack_ipv4      14080  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat
<ivrok> nf_conntrack           66307  3 iptable_nat,nf_nat,nf_conntrack_ipv4
<ivrok> nf_defrag_ipv4         12649  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4
<ivrok> but file is nothing
<dchevak> they have 2 different ones jabberd14 and jabberd2 I think made by different teams
<flintser> flcl, what do you want to do? basic webpage or more?
<Sachiru> The guard at the gate gives customers a number, and a big screen outputs which teller is serving which number at the moment.
<flintser> `you can do a lot of things with just apache
<stetho> Hi I have two questions - 1) I've set up apt-mirror on my home server and it's all working apart from one thing - I can't figure out if it's meant to be like that or if I've missed something. Every machine I build I have to manually add the GPG keys for Ubuntu with apt-key before I can use my local mirror for apt-get. Question 2 - I've also been playing with pie booting - how do I make the pxe booted machine use my mirror during the build?
<christoffer> tja
<Sachiru> Not queue as in the queue data structure, queue as in queueing for tellers or counters.
<christoffer> oops wrong window
<Qasaur> christoffer, lol you're swedish?
<flcl_> flintser, a sandbox, to learn everything myself, kinda...
<jpw> dchevak: they are completely differen't products
<christoffer> Qasaur, yea
<Qasaur> christoffer, I figured
<flcl_> flintser, no production or anything...
<jpw> dchevak: they share no code at all.
<christoffer> Qasaur, from sweden as well?
<Qasaur> flcl_, is it Ubuntu Server or just normal Ubuntu?
<stetho> Qasuar, christoffer - either Swedish or that's his production password ;-)
<christoffer> stetho, haha
<christoffer> :d
<flintser> flcl_: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3
<flintser> that basically covers much of it
<flintser> basics
<Qasaur> christoffer, yup
<Qasaur> I figured you were Swedish from using tja
<dchevak> yea it slowed me down a bit back tracking
<flintser> flcl_: if you check everything you dont understand on that guide you learn quite much of every aspect
<flintser> and at the end you have good lamp
<flintser> and mail
<flcl_> Qasaur, it's 12.04, server I think, because it is Virtual Private Server, cheap one :)
<Qasaur> christoffer, is there any swedish IRC server?
<Qasaur> flcl_, oh I see! I have a VPS as well :P
<dchevak> I am looking for something recent I will check out openfire
<Qasaur> flcl_, I used that to learn Linux, trust me, with practice and time you'll be a good Linux user in no time! :P
<bir> hello there
<christoffer> Qasaur, you can  join the channel #ubuntu-se
<flcl_> flintser, thx!
<jpw> dchevak: I hope it works for you it will save a lot of time.
<brontosaurusrex> flcl_: also, there is #ubuntu_server here and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<brontosaurusrex> flcl_: actually #ubuntu-server
<flcl_> this channel is awesome! ) thanks everyone!
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a good dlna server? (The kind that does not any transcoding by default)
<rob__> hi, can anyone tell me how to override the search line in /etc/resolv.conf? everything i've tried only seems to append to the search line rather than totally override it
<Nick> hi, is it safe to add ubuntu 12.10 ppa to 12.04?
<adiaswin> hello nick is not safe
<Guest23779> hi adlawin, k ty for answer
<Guest23779> I have forgotten to say
<adiaswin> no problem men
<Guest23779> just add the ppa, and choose which app to update
<Guest23779> just add the ppa to update one app, is it safe?
<adiaswin> yes
<adiaswin> its safe
<Guest23779> k ty
<adiaswin> good luck
<Kennet^> uhm this may be a dumb question but why is there no openssh-server package in apt?
<jrib> Kennet^: run sudo apt-get update
<dchevak> downloading openfire as we speak
<dchevak> cant be that slow
<flcl_> a guy from #ubuntu-server chaneel is asking where to find file ip_conntrack? It is not in /proc/net/ip_conntrack
<jpw> more likely /lib/modules/2.6.32-5-amd64/kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack.ko but idc
<AAADaniel> is ubuntu better than Fedora?
<jrib> !ot | AAADaniel
<ubottu> AAADaniel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AAADaniel> I don't know if I choose ubuntu or fedora, any one can help me out?
<jrib> AAADaniel: try both and use what you like
<jrib> AAADaniel: the ubuntu install cd is also a live cd so you can just boot it up and play around to see what it's like.  There's probably something similar for fedora
<jpw> I don't personally like redhat derrived distributions (although im warming to centos)
<jpw> but as others said - use them and decide for yourself
<flcl_> both are nice. I think you should choose the one that you know better
<flcl_> although I barely used fedora =|
<leifmadsen> hey all! I am working on a book, and don't have access to a 32-bit version of Ubuntu 12.04; I'm wondering if the 32-bit equiv of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/    is /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/  ?
<AAADaniel> I use CentOS before as http server, it is stable, I don't know if Ubuntu is as stable as CentOS when it is use as a server
<Abhijit> leifmadsen, you can search in pacakges.ubuntu.com
<norris900> ubuntu server kicks centos ass
<TheLordOfTime> AAADaniel:  i run a few sites off of ubuntu server - its pretty stable as long as you're not exposed to the entirety of the universe.  :P
<jpw> leifmadsen: install ia32-libs that will installwhat you are looking for,
<AAADaniel> why centos ass is kicked?
<TheLordOfTime> (basically means FIREWALL!)
<leifmadsen> iptables is not that hard :)
<leifmadsen> jpw: thanks ya, just trying to determine location of libtdsodbc.so on 32-bit for this book without installing 32-bit version :)
<BotaniCar> AAADaniel: i'm sure 90% of linux driven corporate sites aren't on RHEL derivates like centos for no reason. Ubuntu vill give you a newer kernel and all that but webserver wise you can't make a wrong decision either way IMO
<leifmadsen> Abhijit: thanks, I'll try that too
<TheGrey_> o/  Whilst my system uses a PCI-E wifi card, for some bizzare reason the driver that my system uses is not the pci wireless driver (rt8192se_pci). It uses the rtl8192se driver. What the hell can I do? I tired blacklisting the rtl8192se driver and rebooted and received no wifi signal. Help is muuch obliged. Thanks.
<jpw> leifmadsen: then `locate libtdsodbc.so`
<AAADaniel> do you all think ubuntu server is better than CentOS?
<leifmadsen> AAADaniel: it's definitely different
<BotaniCar> Try asking same in #centos :)
<leifmadsen> BotaniCar: I was just about to type that :)
<leifmadsen> I use both in production where it suits
<leifmadsen> which side of the coin is better? depends if you like the queen or the moose
 * leifmadsen is from Canada
<jpw> let the opinionated "is x better than y" conversations stop now k thx
<ironhalik> anyone could help me with enabling my built-in GPS uner Ubuntu?
<np8> Hi! How can you change window inside a program in Ubuntu 12.10? Alt + Tab is good one, but is there a faster way?
<TheLordOfTime> AAADaniel:  you're in an ubuntu channel, we're more likely to suggest ubuntu because of the nature of this channel.  having said this... what jpw said.
<ironhalik> it's based on the f5521gw chip
<leifmadsen> huh, so someone told me freetds pkg was named tdsodbc on ubuntu 12.04, but packages.ubuntu.com does not seem to indicate that is true
<AAADaniel> #Leifmadsen  please help me when should I use CentOS when Ubuntu
<leifmadsen> AAADaniel: experience
<AAADaniel> opps
<AAADaniel> I only use CentOS as http server before
<AAADaniel> really don't know when should I use #centos
<mz`> ironhalik: http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=450
<leifmadsen> AAADaniel: it comes down to what you like more and are experienced with more; there is no wrong answer. End of story.
<leifmadsen> otherwise, it's a coin flip
<ironhalik> mz`: thanks, this should help
<leifmadsen> (at least until you have enough experience to understand why you would make a decision)
<mz`> you welcome
<AAADaniel> recently I play ubuntu and find that it is really cool, so I am thinking to change desktop from fedora to ubuntu and my centos http server into ubuntu in the future.
<AAADaniel> is that a good Idea or not?
<leifmadsen> thanks for the help all -- I'm off to continue writing
<AAADaniel> bye everybody, thank you!
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?
<expert_> anyone there 2 help me
<johnjelinek> hihi all :)
<expert_> anyone there 2 help me
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<FloodBot1> expert_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harkirat> hie everyone..
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<harkirat> how to use socks proxy on terminal..??
<BluesKaj> HI all
<yossarianuk>  how you get apache2 debug packages in ubuntu - 8.04
<yossarianuk>  apache2-dbg doesn't exist
<jpw> harkirat: that's an application specific question.
<yossarianuk>  apt-cache search  apache | grep debug   just shows.  libapache-db-perl  + libserf-0-0-dbg + alpine-dbg
<np8> I just asked few minutes ago, how to change windows withing an app. It's Alt+§ :) (In Ubuntu 12.10)
<expert_> hey guys how to listen music in my mobile played in laptop?\
<harkirat> jpw: say for updating..
<harkirat> jpw: i heard of tsocks.. but i doesn't seem to work.. for me..
<dydzEz2_> i put xubuntu using unetbootin onto a usb for install...when i try live cd or even try to hit enter on the install option, a black screen just appears
<yossarianuk> harkirat: if you using unity you just need to alter the proxy settings - check the 'network' menu entry
<yossarianuk> then submenu proxy
<dydzEz2_> ive googled around, but people are able to install the actualy OS before they even have the black screen problem
<harkirat> yossarianuk: i have put proxy setting there..
<harkirat> yossarianuk: but its not working..
<jpw> harkirat, yossarianuk: that setting only affects applications built with gtk
<jpw> for terminal applications it is an application specific question.
<iceroot> yossarianuk: it was removed many years ago (google)
<iceroot> yossarianuk: it seems like its build directly into the apache2 package
<harkirat> jpw: i am using internet from a server via dynamic forwarding..
<harkirat> jpw: i am using foxt proxy on firefox to use net.. but i dont know how to use that port to get updates.. any help?
<iceroot> yossarianuk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<iceroot> yossarianuk: also have a look at apport
<lunarjar> Hello, I'm using an ssd and have 8gb ram. Should I use preload or move tmp to tmpfs?
<iceroot> lunarjar: /tmp is always tmpfs
<lunarjar> iceroot: /tmp to ram I mean
<dydzEz2_> ok so this is wierd, i tried my usb on  a different laptop, the grub menu has like +5 more options than the one on the laptop im having problems with
<iceroot> lunarjar: tmpfs is ram
<dydzEz2_>  which just gives me a black screen after picking any option on the usb
<iceroot> lunarjar: /tmp is always in the ram
<lunarjar> iceroot: cheers, always thought its on the drive
<iceroot> lunarjar: no
<jpw> lunarjar: it is on some distro's
<iceroot> lunarjar: it will hit again the hdd when the kernel is swapping the content of that tmpfs
<petan> iceroot what /tmp is always tmpfs o.o
<petan> since which version of ubuntu
<daniele> ciao
<nopf> hi. ubuntu 12.10 here... i can switch the monitor to standby via 'xset dpms force off'... why does the ubuntu only make the screen black, not switch off automatically from the system settings?
<lunarjar> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/16244/ I would assume tmp is still on the drive
<lunarjar> not ram
<ActionParsnip> lunarjar: it can be if you like
<karolyi> hi, is there a way to configure keyboard to emit updtart events on pressing some special key combinations?
<iceroot> petan: hm thought its the default now
<karolyi> *upstart
<harkirat> i am using net from a server thru dynamic forwarding..
<petan> iceroot I seriously hope it's not
<harkirat> ho ca i use the same on terminal?
<lunarjar> I want to increase perfomance, so I'm thinking to install preload and move tmp to ram. But I don't see the point in preload if I have an ssd. So that leaves tmp to ram, which might cause problems?
<petan> well, at least it's not in server version... not on any of my boxes
<ActionParsnip> lunarjar: i have ~/.cache/google-chrome in tempfs to speed up web (needs the folder recreating each boot via script but works well)
<ActionParsnip> lunarjar: also look into settings in /etc/sysctl.conf
<lunarjar> ActionParsnip: you mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921800 ?
<lunarjar> ActionParsnip: I changed swapiness to 5 there
<karolyi> hi, is there a way to configure keyboard to emit upstart events on pressing some special key combinations?
<jrib> karolyi: well if you have a command that emits the events, you can bind a key to run the command
<karolyi> jrib: under the character console?
<dydzEz2_> why is one laptop showing like +5 more options in my grub menu and the laptop that is showing a blank screen after i pick any option has like only 3 options to choose from (install, try xubuntu, and something else) --- the other laptop had like + 5 options
<dydzEz2_> it has to be like BIOS related, what is UEFI Secure Boot
<jrib> karolyi: what's the character console?
<jrib> dydzEz2_: probably just old kernels
<dydzEz2_> oh, the laptop with the problem is a newer laptop
<dydzEz2_> imma do a bios update
<jrib> dydzEz2_: try nomodeset?
<jrib> !nomodeset | dydzEz2_
<ubottu> dydzEz2_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dydzEz2_> thanks for that info
<dydzEz2_> imma see if there is a bios update anyway since this is a new laptop
<karolyi> jrib: 80x25 console for example. but i think it's better to know the whole target i'd like to achieve. i'm running an X server, and i'd like to have volume controls without taking the focus away from my currently running application. i tried xbindkeys and fluxbox keys config, both takes away the focus from the current app when i press the appropriate volume keys. So i decided to take the whole thing into the system (maybe init) level, so my linux box should emit 
<jrib> karolyi: hmm, I use xbindkeys here for that function... After you stop changing volume the window that had focus is no longer focused?
<hacker> jj
<irc4> How do you turn off Vertical Sync (vsync) my fps is stuck at 59.0
<karolyi> jrib: it is, but i have a panel in firefox opened, and every time the focus is taken, that panel closes automaticly, not to mention that my touchpad is also blocked for a half second maybe, for some unknown reason
<lunarjar> irc4: install compiz-config-manager
<irc4> thanks
<karolyi> jrib: these are two strong reasons for me to try to take it into the system level maybe (and it'd be also nice to have some hooks when the volume changes, so i can get the newest volume value when some other application changes the volume)
<jrib> karolyi: have you seen if the behavior is present in the default unity session?
<ActionParsnip> lunarjar: anything to make the OS use RAM more than slow HDDs
<ActionParsnip> irc4: compizconfig-settings-manager is the package, use it warily
<karolyi> jrib: we're not using unity, as we are working on a special distribution here
<jrib> karolyi: I suggest since if it works as expected there, then it might be worthwhile to see how the volume change is implemented and just duplicate it
<jrib> karolyi: I don't know what handles it by default
<karolyi> jrib: all i have is a fluxbox as a wm, and everything else i could use from the default ubuntu distrib
<ActionParsnip> karolyi: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    Thanks
<karolyi> ActionParsnip: 12.04LTS
<karolyi> jrib: i will be forced to do that if i can't find a working solution
<jrib> karolyi: can you explain what panel in firefox is closing?  I'll see if it happens here
<karolyi> jrib: open the url bar for example
<jrib> karolyi: ah, I see what you mean.  Ok.
<karolyi> jrib: does it close in your linux?
<jrib> karolyi: yes
<karolyi> oh well
<karolyi> jrib: and also the touchpad blocking is quite annoying
<jrib> karolyi: I'm not sure what your options are.  I suppose you can ask #upstart about advice on doing something with upstart
<karolyi> jrib: will do
<dydzEz2_> adding nomodeset isnt working
<ActionParsnip> dydzEz2_: what video chip are you using?
<dydzEz2_> i press e and i tried adding it after the "--" or before it, and tried just deleting the "--" and putting it right after "splash"
<dydzEz2_>  the newest intel series err 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> dydzEz2_: just intel? not extra nvidia gpu around?
<dydzEz2_> Intel HD Graphics 4000
<dydzEz2_> no
<ActionParsnip> dydzEz2_: delete the words 'quiet splash' and add 'nomodeset'  without the quotes. Is that what you did?
<dydzEz2_> i didnt delete splash
<dydzEz2_> here let me boot into it
<pth> I have a problem with a broken package system: initramfs-tools has unmet dependencies. This blocks all install and remove processes of apt-get. Any ideas?
<dydzEz2_> ActionParsnip: starting from 'boot=casper quiet splash --'
<dydzEz2_> is exactly how it is
<dydzEz2_> that line
<dydzEz2_> theres like 3 lines
<dydzEz2_> well 4, the top one, which is "setparams 'Try xubunu without installing'
<dydzEz2_> should i delete the "--"
<ActionParsnip> dydzEz2_: keep the --
<dydzEz2_> ok so it will be boot=casper nomodeset --
<ActionParsnip> dydzEz2_: sounds good to me
<dydzEz2_>  no go
<ActionParsnip> dydzEz2_: if you press ESC, do you see the messages?
<dydzEz2_> i find it wierd that f10 boots it, but not ctrl+x (still f10 does the blank screen)
<dydzEz2_> it says if i press ESC it discards everything
<dydzEz2_> this is what it says at the bottom" Minimum Emacs-like screen editing is supported. TAB lists completions. Press Ctrl-x or F10 to boot, Ctrl-c or F2 for a command-line or ESC to discard edits and return to the GRUB menu'
<dydzEz2_> i typed in nomodeset then hit f10
<dydzEz2_> on the forum it says press ctrl+X
<dydzEz2_> which doesnt work for me but only f10, but i guess that doesnt mater
<pth> I have a problem with a broken package system: initramfs-tools has unmet dependencies. This blocks all install and remove processes of apt-get. It started after an automatic update of ubuntu with not enough space on /boot. Any ideas?
<jrib> pth: did you free up some space in /boot?
<pth> jrib: yes, I did. No change.
<jrib> pth: pastebin
<pth> jrib: stand by
<dydzEz2_> maybe i have to turn off UEFI?
<pth> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597078/
<jrib> pth: apt-cache policy initramfs-tools-bin initramfs-tools
<dydzEz2_> it worked
<dydzEz2_> i turned off secureboot
<dydzEz2_> and it worked lol
<dydzEz2_> oh nice and the wireless works
<mhs> Hi, please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<pth> jrib: OK. Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597105/
<dydzEz2_> god i cant find a song to test if the sound works
<mhs> Hiii
<mhs> please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<mhs> please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<mhs> please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<mhs> please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<mhs> please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<mhs> please please please tell me how to connect micromax 353g data dongle in ubuntu 12.10
<FloodBot1> mhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> pth: run « sudo apt-get update »  You should have later versions available
<jrib> pth: also, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vrajesh> hey , i am trying to install ubuntu 12.10 on dell studio 15 but its installation stuck at ubuntu logo ... any suggestion?
<pth> jrib: update: No luck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597131/  Stand by for /etc/apt/sources.list
<capitaninsaneoh> Evidently I've a /boot at 100% full.  Anyone know how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/z9SypZN7
<Pici> !patience | mhs
<ubottu> mhs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> capitaninsaneoh: uninstall some old kernels
<pth> jrib: sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597143/
<jrib> pth: so after sudo apt-get update, what's the output of: apt-cache policy initramfs-tools-bin initramfs-tools
<ActionParsnip> vrajesh: does that thing use the OPtimus GPU?
<pth> jrib: It is also in the pastbin here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597131/ scroll down
<jrib> pth: that's weird.  Change mirrors for your repositories
<jrib> !info initramfs-tools
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.103ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 47 kB, installed size 363 kB
<vrajesh> <ActionParsnip>: no its ATI radeon   5470
<SAngeli> Hi, I have a question I wish to have an answer so that I can start working on. It is explained on this ubuntu Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12484777#post12484777
<jrib> !info initramfs-tools precise
<SAngeli> Can anyone please help me out?
<ubottu> initramfs-tools (source: initramfs-tools): tools for generating an initramfs. In component main, is required. Version 0.99ubuntu13.1 (precise), package size 47 kB, installed size 363 kB
<pth> jrib: Already tried it, but I will try again now.
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip:  no its ati radeon 5470
<ActionParsnip> vrajesh: add the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<dydzEz2_> oh my god xubuntu sound and everything works
<dydzEz2_> thanks god
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip: k let me try ... as i am using that machine so it will take some time to reply...
<pth> jrib: Changed to main repo. Updated. Dist-Upgraded. It worked! Here is a piece of cake for you: ||||||| Have a good weekend!
<jrib> pth: thanks, you too
<dydzEz2_> So i had to turn off secure boot off
<dydzEz2_> anyone know if there are any other things that the windows 8 configured BIOS' have that need to be turned off
<dom_> hey everybody, wich software do you use for servermonitoring?
<dydzEz2_> its so great that xubuntu works right out of the box for the lenovo x1 carbon, a really really new laptop model
<dydzEz2_> now i just need to figure out what bios settings if any more affect ubuntu
<JuJuBee> Anyone know how I tell minicom to use .minirc.dfl from user directories? rather than using the systemwide config in /etc?
<dom_> does the carbon x1 have a clossy display?
<dydzEz2_> no
<dydzEz2_> thats why i got it
<dom_> oh great
<dydzEz2_> i think the touchscreen version does
<dydzEz2_> so i avoided it
<dydzEz2_> its a really great laptop
<FloodBot1> dydzEz2_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> dom_: You have a lot of choices, depending on what you're looking to do.  Nagios/icinga, cacti, mrtg, munin, logstash/kibana, graphite, etc.
<l1f3> how can I disable the crash report feature?
<dom_> i'm using a Fujitsu Lifebook S760 13"
<dydzEz2_>  i was trying to play music on the live usb of xubuntu/ubuntu and it said it was missing a plugin (it was a mp3 song)
<llutz> JuJuBee: that should be used by default if it exists
<dydzEz2_> ill make a usb with persistance to test it out more
<ActionParsnip> dom_: hp openview :)
<keelG> dydzEz2_: it isnt that new, ive been using it for a few months now - and use efi booting instead, legacy boot makes my grub menu act strange
<ActionParsnip> dom_: could use SNMP too
<dom_> is it open-source
<ActionParsnip> dom_: snmp is, depends what you want to monitor
<dom_> ActionParsnip,  i want to monitor Windows and Linux Serivces
<SAngeli> meanwhile I will ask again here the question: I run ubuntu server with mkfs.ext4 filesystem on a raid-1 hd via mdadm but I will be using it mainly from Windows 7 OS via Samba. Unfortunately, from within Windows 7 I am unable to set/change icons.
<JuJuBee> llutz: it doesn't seem to be using it.  I have a .minirc.dfl pointing to /dev/ttyS0 but when I fire up minicom it tells me no permissions for /dev/tty8 which is the default port
<microm> Why do I get "Package curl is not avialable, but is referred to by another package."? and the same for ssh-server and irssi???
<ActionParsnip> dom_: there is the open source equiv to HPOV, let me find it out real quick
<Pici> dom_: icinga/nagios can do that.  (nagios is the fork which is more up-to-date)
<SAngeli> What do I have to do in order to keep icons and info passed from Windows? Perhaps change filesystem?
<keelG> dom_: do you want to monitor CPUload, NICload etc. = Use SNMP
<dom_> ActionParsnip: Yes but, icinga has a better Web-Interface
<keelG> dom_: if you want to monitor how the service is doing, use syslog
<ActionParsnip> dom_: nagios
<dydzEz2_> keelg: i just went into my bios and found "load optimized defaults" and there was a subsection that said "enalbe optomized defaults for windows 8" aka taking windows 8 into consideration for the optomized defaults, I disabled that and loaded the "regular" optomized defaults and now grub acts normal and everything boots and works
<bogi-> +1 for syslog
<keelG> dydzEz2_: I have the model, which no Win8 Compa support - it was still an issue for me, however disabling Legacy boot (BIOS boot) solved the problem, and decreased boot time consideribly
<dom_> bogi-: i need to monitor windows servers too
<nb-ben> does anyone have a recommendation for a WAN-based distributed filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> dom_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nagios
<dydzEz2_> yeah what i did, as described, turned off legacy boot -- so we're both good!
<bogi-> dom_, then use nagius...my friend sys admin is satisfied with it
<ActionParsnip> nb-ben: http://serverfault.com/questions/36065/which-distributed-file-system-as-a-backend-for-cloud-computing
<keelG> dydzEz2_: Optimized Defaults for Win8 is primarily activating Secure-boot (and EFI too, if set to legacy)
<dom_> ok great. ActionParsnip and bogi-  thanks
<nb-ben> thank you ActionParsnip
<jhutchins_wk> Is it normal for NIS to return duplicate entries in hosts.byname?
<dydzEz2_> keelg: are you saying im missing something?
<llutz> JuJuBee: just a guess, does it even try to read minirc.dfl? "strace -e open -f minicom 2>&1 |grep minirc"
<bogi-> dom_, explore a lil more before dive into it...
<motz> hi. I'm on ubuntu 12.04. My touchpad gets stuck while I'm working. How can fix it?
<alexidoia> hi there, I am running ubuntu mainly as a media center to watch movies and listening music. I am pretty happy but my system starts to be a bit slow, 1) what soft could I use to see if the problem is a lack or RAM or CPU or else, I like to update my box but do not want to change the whole computer
<JuJuBee> llutz: let me check
<dom_> bogi-: i allready have a icinga test enviroment
<bogi-> dom_, np...i have same dillema like u...before i look some amazon cloud services(or maybe develop for heroku and bypass all that work)
<keelG> dydzEz2_: Dno really - I am merely commenting on your X1C experience and recommending EFI boot, and I have a feeling you are booting legacy :)
<alexidoia> any soft ot check the system in real time, CPU RAM etc
<saml> hey, how do I remove mysql from starting on boot?
<saml> i want to manually start it
<keelG> alexidoia: Local machine or remote?
<dydzEz2_> keelg: oh i see, i was a bit confused -- ill write down what you said and check that out
<SirClueless> hi guys, i am trying to run AMD catalyst in low-graphics mode, but my desktop doesn't show up when I do
<JuJuBee> llutz: thanks, I forgot to name the user config .minirc.dfl (left off leading . )
<alexidoia> keelG,  locql
<alexidoia> local
<SirClueless> if I run: sudo aticonfig --px-igpu
<dom_> alexidoia: top or htop
<SirClueless> then the desktop stops loading
<llutz> JuJuBee: those simple things...
<motz> hi. I'm on ubuntu 12.04. My touchpad gets stuck while I'm working. How can fix it?
<microm> are the repositories down? I keep getting "Package so-and-so is not available..." when I sudo apt-get...
<alexidoia> dom_ : any GUI app ?
<keelG> alexidoia: Fancy or basic? Cause you have a few options; System Montior (Gnome), Conky or commandline: top
<SirClueless> anyone here know a lot about fglrx?
<genii-around> microm: Does sudo apt-get update complete successfully?
<JuJuBee> llutz: yep... :O
<dom_> alexidoia, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/10-useful-application-indicators-for.html
<alexidoia> KeelG : My box is customised, but running slow and old. I like to change CPU RAM, etc and I like a soft that tells me what the priority
<dom_> alexidoia, look at the system indicator
<microm> genii-around: no, it gives up.
<keelG> alexidoia: most of the time, when a machine is old and you are mostly doing word processing and web browsing etc. general workload/entertainment - then its usually the disk, and not the mem or cpu which is the bottleneck
<keelG> alexidoia: especially if its an old mechinal harddrive, it is proberly makin a lot of error-correction
<alexidoia> keelG, nope I got good disk and works with new external ones in firewire they are 26% full
<genii-around> microm: Some connectivity issue most likely then. Can you ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<alexidoia> keelG: I use my box as a media center, watching movie, and listening to music
<alexidoia> it goes OK just the system is slow, when I open apps, move windows, etc...
<RasuL> .
<keelG> alexidoia: and what is lagging? However, you can use tools like mentioned before; htop, top, iotop etc.
<keelG> alexidoia: sounds like your video is not hardware accelerated
<alexidoia> I am using system monitor, that is cool
<alexidoia> keelG you mean the video card ?
<alexidoia> keelG ?
<keelG> alexidoia: yea, it sounds like your videocard is either "not supported" or you haven't installed the correct driver for your system
<alexidoia> I am in 32-bit, does it matter for what I do ?
<avinash> can any one say the use of shared memory?
<avinash> i want to know about shared memory]
<alexidoia> RAM 2.GiB Processor Intel Core 2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40Ghz x 2
<compdoc> 32bit is fine, unless you have more than 3G of ram
<microm> genii-around: I can ping yes.
<alexidoia> compdoc, OK and what about the CPU
<ggherdov_> Hi all. I have done this a hundred times but *always* forgot how. I need to change the language and keyboard layout for *all users*, *system wide*. What was the trick?
<compdoc> alexidoia, sorry, I wasnt following the conversation. What about your Intel Core 2?
<genii-around> microm: Can you ping the local mirror that apt-get is trying to use?
<alexidoia> keelG, I bought it a few month back, and I think I choose one that is reconized, how can I check this
<alexidoia> compoc, I am trying to upgrade my box and need advise on what to change in priority, CPU, RAM, MotherBoard ?
<microm> genii-around: how do I know what the mirror is?
<keelG> alexidoia: you check the correct driver module is loaded into your kernel
<keelG> alexidoia: lsmod = will show you loaded modules, however you will need to google what the module is called :)
<alexidoia> compoc, I use my box as a media center on a SONY Bravia TV via HDMI and a stereo HI FI system
<genii-around> microm:The name of it should be in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<alexidoia> I have huge external disk for storage
<alexidoia> keelG, nvidia
<martin__1> greetings. i just installed this operating system via the netinstall method and this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597443/
<martin__1> how may i resolve this, please?
<microm> genii-around: I can ping them all except archive.getdeb.net
<alexidoia> compoc gone ?
<keelG> alexidoia: have you installed the propriatary driver+
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip: hey u there...? as u told me i have tried "radeon.nomodset=1" but it doesnt work...
<alexidoia> keelG, yes
<keelG> alexidoia: and moving windows still lag? If so, it might be because your Xorg.conf is still using the incorrect driver
<alexidoia> keelG, I dont think I have a problem with that, my system is actually OK, I just want it to be more reactive
<keelG> alexidoia: I am not sure, what your exact problem is then ;/
<keelG> or what kinda of a fix you might be looking for
<alexidoia> keelG, I found everything to be too slow for me :)
<alexidoia> keelG, what do you think of my CPU and RAM for what I do ?
<keelG> alexidoia: everything is relative in that sense :)
<genii-around> microm: I'd comment that one out then, with a # at the beginning. It's also possible that the packagename you are using to try and install doesn't exist. You can check that with apt-get policy <packagename>. If it doesn't exist you can try finding which package might contain what you're looking for with apt-cache search <packagename>
<mattb_> dfad
<keelG> alexidoia: you should first describe you exact system setup, and what you are trying to accomplish and how - and why you might think that it should react differently. Your question is easy to give, but hard to answer without all the infomartion :)
<ActionParsnip> vrajesh: try:  radeon.blacklist=1
<martin__1> greetings. i just installed this operating system via the netinstall method and this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597443/ - how is this resolved, please?
<alexidoia> KeelG, ok just one question before doing that, in system monitor, my Swap is not available, normal ?
<ActionParsnip> martin__1: is that installing on a base system, or is it in the desktop OS you made after the net install
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip:  when i tried "radeon.bnomodeset=1" it stuck at bluetooth module... and i think it might cause problem ... as broadcom bluetooth is not supported in ubuntu...
<martin__1> ActionParsnip: the base installed fine. the problems started occuring when i opted to install a bunch of packages at install time
<martin__1> ActionParsnip: aptitude failed during the install, as did grub (i had to manually install here) - managed to get into x, but these problems remain
<LeD> hello, help: ubuntu server 12.4 freezes at 72% (configuring apt) with HP ProLiant dl360p gen8
<mavensk> martin__1: try "apt-get -f install"
<martin__1> mavensk: heh. done that multiple times, but thanks
<genii-around> LeD: If you switch to console 4 with alt-f4 does it have any useful error message?
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip:  and yes i forgot to tell u that i am not able to use it as live usb also... while it works in other devices...
<LeD> not respond any key command
<mavensk> martin__1: hmm.. look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<keelG> alexidoia: either its cause you haven't havent created a swap partition, or you have turned it off (swapon /dev/sdX, and swapoff)
<genii-around> LeD: Are the three lights on your keyboard blinking on and off?
<HankHendrix> Where can I ask questions about IceCast on Ubuntu?
<keelG> alexidoia: Anyhow, I have to go now - sorry I couldn't be of more help
<martin__1> mavensk: looks fine to me, although i am not overly familiar with this OS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597539/
<LeD> not remember
<LeD> keyboard not responding
<martin__1> kinda tempted to just start over. install a base... reboot. -then- pull my packages in. just took 2 hours to grab everything, though :(
<dr_jesus> 1;2c/win 100
<genii-around> LeD: If the capslock,scroll lock, and numlock keys are all three blinking it means the kernel had a panic problem.
<martin__1> yeah, these are pretty critical errors here. the error miniwindow (apport?) has gone into a loop on itsself
<mavensk> martin__1: try "apt-get -f install wamerican-insane"
<martin__1> mavensk: i think you just won :)
<FergusL> is there a chat channel for #ubuntu ?
<vipkilla> so is there a way to restrict user commands
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip: i have tried "radeon.blacklist=1" but still no progress.....
<FergusL> I have a terribly off-topic question ton ask :-)
<vipkilla> i want to give some users ability to restart two services, nginx and php-fpm
<martin__1> mavensk: aptitude -f install returned as expecpted. just going down for a reboot. will brb
<martin__1> *expected
<alexidoia> keelG, for example, when I click on the icon of the home folder within the ubuntu dock bar, it takes about 4s before it actually open the windows.
<alexidoia> Same for most apps
<kostkon> !ot | FergusL
<ubottu> FergusL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FergusL> thanks kostkon & his very reactive ubottu friend !
<flcl_> how to configure firewall on 12.04?
<compdoc> UFW is easy
<compdoc> UncomplicatedFirewall
<flcl_> can't find UFW... I am looking for simplest way, I am a total newbie
<flcl_> and I have only shell access. When I try to connect to my server via TightVNC I only see shell...
<ThinkT510> !ufw | flcl_
<ubottu> flcl_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<alexidoia> OK guys, here is my system : motherboard GiGabyte P35-DS3P + Intel Core 2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40Ghz x 2 2Gig of RAM, the whole in a Antex P180 box, initial concern silence since I use it as a media center. My video card is a Asus 1Gb DDR3 210 silent and I have a Sony TV plugin in HDMI. I want to upgrade my hardware and dont know what to replace first.
<LeD> genii-around: sorry, try again just freezes environment, other terminal works
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip: tried "radeon.blacklist=1" but still not working.
<compdoc> alexidoia, juast not fast enough?
<compdoc> just
<alexidoia> I dont think so, no
<alexidoia> compoc, as I said if I click on the home folder icon from the dock bar, it takes 3 to 4s to open the windows
<alexidoia> compoc, you said that because you think my system is okay ?
<compdoc> alexidoia, you could start with an ssd if your board supports ahci in the bios. that might might be all the boost you need
<alexidoia> compoc a ssd ?
<Kuroda> wi Kuroda
<compdoc> solid state drive
<pltrch> hello, how can i set xfce as the default desktop?
<jrib> pltrch: just choose it at the login screen, it should be remembered
<pltrch> there's nothing like that menu on my login screen
<pltrch> it was used to be exist before i upgrade to 12.10
<dydzEz2_> fresh copy of xubuntu or ubuntu, do i have to install codecs manually
<compdoc> alexidoia, but if youre going to upgrade the cpu, youre going to have to upgrade most things at once: motherboard, cpu, ram. And dont use those old sata or IDE hard drives - they'll only hold it back
<dydzEz2_> to play mp3s and avi's
<jrib> pltrch: it's like a circle or a gear you press
<jrib> !restricted | dydzEz2_
<xxiao> this totally puzzles me, on a 32bit netbook, wubi could never find a local iso or xz download
<ubottu> dydzEz2_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xxiao> if i just run wubi, it then grabs a amd-64bit iso?!!
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: what netbook do you have?
<xxiao> wubi was usable in the past
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: eeepc
<xxiao> spent 3 hours on this already
<xangua> xxiao: or you could download ubuntu iso wich already has wubi, or you could better make a real install
<xxiao> xz, iso, ubuntu, lubuntu, now it's downloading amd64 iso
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: if you make a USB stick from the ISO then access it in Windows, you can run wubi from there and it will use the local files
<ActionParsnip> xxiao: which EEE PC?
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: ok let me make usb
<mhs> Can anybody tell me, where I can download sakis3g from?
<xxiao> eeepc 1001p
<jaequery> I've got this server, one moment, i can't ping outside, even ping 8.8.8.8 would give me request time out.    but in other times (like right now) it works fine.   what could be the problem/blame here?
<ActionParsnip> mhs: is this to do with 3G?
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: how do you connect? wired or wireless?
<jaequery> wired 1gbps
<ActionParsnip> mhs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057033
<mhs> Yes 3g
<ActionParsnip> jaequery: have you tried a new cable?
<john_573> hello?
<igueh> hi
<dom_> hy john_573
<john_573> can someone tell me how to install and run files on this thing? XD
<mhs> Where I can download sakis3g from?
<Mopar> try watching a youtube video john
<john_573> sounds like a plan
<mavensk> john_573: use Ubuntu Software Center
<ThinkT510> !software | john_573
<ubottu> john_573: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<john_573> it kinda feels like i'm missing obvious signs when i ask people that question cause they get mad
<Mopar> mhs google search showed a few pages but I don't know if I am allowed to post em
<mhs> I tried to download from www.sakis3g.org from, but site is not opening.
<kostkon> john_573, see also this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<Mopar> use the terminal mhs
<john_573> thanks
<Mopar> mhs google search sakis3g and go to the ubuntuforums site it has directions
<john_573> lol there is no software management other then the package downloader for ubuntu 12.10!!!!!!
<john_573> no there is no software manager
<kostkon> john_573, ??
<john_573> where can i find the default manager
<Mopar> there is many
<kostkon> john_573, ubutnu software centre
<john_573> the guy who installed this on my comp said it's cause 12.10 is new and mostly undeveloped
<kostkon> john_573, search for it in the dash if you don't have it already in your launcher
<john_573> what is the specific name of the manager?
<Mopar> I don't like 12.10 I went back to 12.04
<compdoc> I use 12.04. Didnt like 12.10
<john_573> really?????
<kostkon> john_573, Ubuntu Software Center
<john_573> i have software open. i can find and download packages but how do i install them, every guide i read tells me there is software that manages and installs it
<john_573> i can't find any on here and no one knows what the manager name is for ubuntu 12.10
<kostkon> john_573, you click install  and it installs them for you
<rslick> hy all
<john_573> i did but then i can't find the application
<Mopar> Don't like unity so installed other DE's like Gnome and XFCE etc also installed the Cairo Dock etc have The Simpsons on my desktop hehe
<kostkon> john_573, search for it in the dash
<john_573> you mean file search?
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: it appears I had to pass --32bit to wubi to let it pull a 32bit iso
<kostkon> john_573, click on the ubuntu logo in your launcher, the first icon in your launcher, starting from the top
<john_573> or search for files under accessories
<Mopar> open folder and start searching
<john_573> ok
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: wubi could never use the locally downloaded image though
<rslick> for help whit pinguy os it it the right server ?
<Mopar> it's built in
<mhs> send me the link to download sakis3g
<Mopar> pinguyOS was fantastic, loved it
<john_573> ok when i open the applications menu on the top left corner there is no software manager
<rslick> was?
<john_573> it just says universal access on the bottom
<john_573> is it in accessories?
<Mopar> UE 3.4 was my fav except for the dark themes was annoying
<kostkon> john_573, you have menu? so you are not using vanilla ubuntu
<kostkon> a menu*
<rslick> i just passet from windos
<kostkon> john_573, could you give us a screenshot?
<kostkon> !imagebin | john_573
<ubottu> john_573: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<john_573> ok
<Mopar> let kostkon take charge
<rslick> and find that pinguy os is the most friendly for win
<Mopar> pinguyos is ubuntu based
<Mopar> just as easy as everyother ubuntu based distro
<rslick> thank mate
<rslick> s
<ActionParsnip> rslick: its support network isnt as large as Ubuntu's
<john_573> crap now how do i take screen shots
<ActionParsnip> john_573: press print screen
<Mopar> prnt screen key I believe
<Mopar> I use app called screenshot though
<john_573> on my keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> john_573: or install imageshack and run:  sleep 4; import~/Screenshot.png
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip: hey can u suggest me any other solution ? ubuntu 12.04 works fine on my laptop but i cant install ubuntu 12.10
<Mopar> yes near the F12 key?
<ActionParsnip> vrajesh: install Precise and then immediately upgrade
<ActionParsnip> vrajesh: Precise is supported long after even Raring is EOL, is there a particular requirement for Quantal?
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip:  k :D
<Mopar> Someone mention to me that 12.10 will send off info about you to amazon - is that true ?
<IdleOne> !adlens | Mopar
<ubottu> Mopar: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Mopar> thankyou
<ActionParsnip> Mopar: yes and no, it sends your searches for apps, there is nothing identifying about you in it
<compdoc> Mopar, I think it does unless you turn it off. Nothing bad though
<Mopar> fair enough
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip:  and one thing i like to mention is i have tried same on other dell studio 15 it didnt work ...
<ActionParsnip> Mopar: that's only if you use Unity too, Xubuntu 12.10 doesn't have that in it
<Mopar> awesome
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip: thanx for ur help
<lucasrangit> Live USB question. What is the purpose of having both a grub and isolinux directory? When I boot, it appears that only the isolinux/txt.cfg apply. Is the grub directory only for EFI boot support? Is there chainloading between isolinux and grub? Thanks.
<Mopar> I kinda went over board with the optional DE installs... my login screen grew to over 10 De's lol
<raven_> how to mount a android MTP device?
<ussenterprise> :-D
<ActionParsnip> raven_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-installer-for-nexus-7-tablet-made-available-for-devs
<wolter> when I open a text file I am no longer asked if I want to display it or run it, how can I restore that behavior?
<wolter> behaviour*
<raven_> ActionParsnip, i need to mount a phone that has no mass storage option but only mtp anyhow to exchange files
<ActionParsnip> raven_: thats all I can name. I use andftp to move files over wifi to my SFTP server
<john_573> omg is it possible that my friend installed ubuntu on my laptop without software center?
<john_573> just asking can someone install the operating system without the software manager?
<john_573> cause if i had the software manager i could install files
<ActionParsnip> john_573: sure, you can use apt-get
<john_573> what's that?
<ActionParsnip> john_573: its a package manager app, installs packages and deps if they are available
<mavensk> john_573: or dpkg -i something.deb
<Mopar> John_573 can you see anything called a terminal ?
<xangua> raven_: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html haven't tested myself
<john_573> yea i have it open
<john_573> it's just like cmd on windows
<john_573> i just don't know the commands
<raven_> xangua, ok tnx
<Mopar> then your in the right window, follow these guys commands by copy and paste
<john_573> ok thank you so much
<erupter> hi guys. anyone knows if it is at all possible to proxy a webcam so that more than one user can access it at the same time?
<mavensk> john_573: try in that window "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center"
<vrajesh> ActionParsnip:  hey i have tried compatibility mode also but it stuck at "starting network manager" can u help me?
<escott> !apt-get | john_573
<ubottu> john_573: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<john_573> it says no such file or directory
<xevwork> Does anyone know what's preventing partprobe from working on 10.04? If you create a sparse file, attach it to a loop device, and partition it, /dev doesn't get updated with devices for the new partitions. When this happens on 12.04, partprobe adds the partition device files. On 10.04, partprobe doesn't do anything.
<Mopar> mavensk: thanks for teaching me that
<escott> john_573, you shouldn't need the /usr/bin stuff. "software-center" should be enough
<mavensk> john_573: type "sudo apt-get install software-center" - its package Ubuntu Software Center
<john_573> oh wow, oh freaking wow, i have the guide to install packages but i have to do it individually
<john_573> i have it now but now it's telling me i have to manually type the commands to install each package
<john_573> this is bs on an epic scale i've downloaded so many packages and i don't know where they are or what order they go in
<escott> john_172, who cares where the go or what order
<escott> john_573, thats apts job to worry about. you can just forget about it
<john_573> ok
<Mopar> it's fun to watch
<john_573> so i just install apts and it will handle the rest
<gmulak> Folks, where can I download the distro lubuntu.  Supposed to be a liteweight distro for netbooks?
<escott> john_573, you need program X its provided by package Y so just apt-get install Y
<xevwork> gmulak: Google search for lubuntu
<xevwork> gmulak: That's not an appropriate question for an IRC channel - a simple web search produced the answer as the first result.
<john_573> what is package y
<BlauskaerM> Hello, to make my question short: I installed ubuntu server 12.10 on one of my computers and cant for some reason ping any DNS domain. Anyone else who has the same problem?
<escott> john_573, the way windows/mac start to do things looks crazy after a few months with linux
<gmulak> xevwork:  OK, thanks.  Sorry to bother.
<escott> john_573, thats the only thing you have to figure out. for software-center the package is "software-center"
<escott> john_573, for other things you can use tools like "apt-file" or search on packages.ubuntu.com
<xevwork> gmulak: If you're getting into Linux, you're best off trying to do things first and reading as much as you can about it. You learn much better that way vs. asking people for the answer. When you get stuck after doing that, then you come to the IRC channel.
<AS> which version is better 12.04 or 12.10
<escott> !best | AS
<ubottu> AS: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> !lts | AS
<ubottu> AS: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> AS: for the lay user, I suggest LTS
<mavensk> AS: better version - its that version which use your friend
<Back_> turk varmı
<Mopar> what is the better media player to use on 12.04? installed xine and really happy with it
<DJones> !tr | Back_
<ubottu> Back_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip> Mopar: if you like it, use it. There is no better or best
<xevwork> Does anyone know what's preventing partprobe from working on 10.04? If you create a sparse file, attach it to a loop device, and partition it, /dev doesn't get updated with devices for the new partitions. When this happens on 12.04, partprobe adds the partition device files. On 10.04, partprobe doesn't do anything. (hdparm -z doesn't work on loop devices, and kpartx puts the device files in /dev/mapper which doesn't work for my needs)
<xevwork> Did that get cut off?
<ActionParsnip> xevwork: seems to have all transmitted
<Mopar> ActionParsnip thanks
<xevwork> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<Adeeb> Does anyone any great software for ubuntu that analyses sequences of numbers?
<ActionParsnip> Adeeb: bash :)
<slacker_nl> pff, question for the rsync guru's
<escott> xevwork, if its just a blank device it wouldn't have any kind of table on it. would you need to create the table first
<slacker_nl> can one use --read-batch-file with rsync over ssh?
<xevwork> escott: I did - that's in my description.
<Adeeb> ActionParsnip :  :-( but i dont want to write any code
<ActionParsnip> xevwork: is this on server or desktop?
<slacker_nl> because I'm getting the following error message:
<slacker_nl> remote destination is not allowed with --read-batch
<slacker_nl> rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1218) [Receiver=3.0.9]
<ActionParsnip> Adeeb: analyse in what sense?
<xevwork> ActionParsnip: The same behavior on both.
<ActionParsnip> xevwork: does the OS you are working on have a desktop UI?
<xevwork> ActionParsnip: I've tested this in VMs of both Ubuntu desktop and server, both 10.04 and 12.04.
<Guest76874> is there any body here speaking persian?
<bazhang> !ir | Guest76874
<ubottu> Guest76874: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Adeeb> I want to feed the data and it should basically give me stuff like the percentage of appearance of a specific number --- plots of the relationship between the numbers. that kind of stuff
<ActionParsnip> Adeeb: could use libreoffice-calc
<xevwork> Adeeb: Like ActionParsnip said, you could just do that in a spreadsheet. If your dataset is huge, try Weka (apt-get install weka). I had to borrow a friend's college textbook on statistical analysis in order to figure out how to work Weka, though.
<escott> Adeeb, R
<xevwork> Adeeb: Weka was able to analyze my data and create decision trees that took me almost two weeks to build manually in about a tenth of a second.
<apg> Why fedora can manage to include Mate on their official repository while Ubuntu can't?
<bazhang> apg ask #fedora
<Adeeb> my data set is preety huge, it dates form 2000--2013.  Lemme try Weka
<Adeeb> from
<usr13> apg: I dont'
<xinglenick> hello, i use linux redhat, and i tried several times wrong passwd via ssh, then my account was locked,  and i have tried cmd "faillog -r -u $myusername"  and "passwd -u $myusername" to unlock it, both failed after i login again, it shows me my account is locked
<usr13> apg: I dont't think it's so much that Ubuntu can't, it's that they just don't choose to.
<xevwork> Adeeb: The book I read to figure out Weka was "Data Mining: Practical Machine Learning Tools and Techniques, Third Edition" by Ian H. Witten, Eibe Frank, and Mark A. Hall.
<bazhang> xinglenick, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<escott> !ot | xinglenick
<ubottu> xinglenick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> apg: But why not just use xfce or lxde?
<Adeeb> xevwork, Thanks
<usr13> apg: Or one of the others....
<apg> usr13: I have installed xfce already. But, Mate in Ubuntu could be a good idea, I guess
<ajacom> hi .. how do i quickly check  /var/log/syslog ?
<usr13> apg: You can install it if you like.
<usr13> ajacom: less /var/log/syslog
<escott> ajacom, quickly check what?
<jpw> ajacom: tail /var/log/syslog
<funky1> hi there
<usr13> ajacom: cat /var/log/syslog.1
<usr13> ajacom: cat /var/log/syslog
<apg> usr13, well, sure with the more risk of course, :D
<trasgressor> i want know little girl whore
<funky1> can someone help me, i want to parition and format a new 3TB disk in ubuntu but ubuntu only shows it as 746GB drive and not 3TB
<funky1> what can i do?
<escott> funky1, what is the output of "sudo parted -l"
<usr13> apg: Not sure what the risk is, but....  I'm very happy with xfce and thunar - works rather well for me.
<usr13> funky1: What only shows 746G?
<BlauskaerM> Hello, to make my question short: I installed ubuntu server 12.10 on one of my computers and cant for some reason ping any DNS domain. Anyone else who has the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> funky1: in the fdisk output does it show as 3Tb?
<funky1> it shows it as 804GB drive
<usr13> funky1: sudo fdksi -l  ?
<ActionParsnip> BlauskaerM: do you have an IP on the interface?
<funky1> i think fdisk does not work with such big drives
<escott> ActionParsnip, funky1 should be using fdisk on a 3TB disk
<usr13> funky1: sudo fdisk -l  ?
<usr13> (typo)
<funky1> ok hang on
<BlauskaerM> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can ping my routers IP and other computers IPs in my home but not there dns names
<llutz> use parted, not fdisk on those drives
<funky1> same outbput 800
<usr13> funky1: sudo fdisk -l  |pastebinit #And send resulting URL, we can have a look.
<funky1> both fdisk, gdisk, gparted all show wrong info
<ActionParsnip> funky1: http://amaras-tech.co.uk/article/158/Ubuntu,_formatting_a_3TB_drive
<usr13> funky1: Show us
<mavensk> BlauskaerM: that ip your comp have from dhcp or static?
<vbgunz> I have 2 connected displays. 1 is a DVI-D and the other is HDMI. How do I start a new xserver on a specific display from command only?
<funky1> there you go http://pastebin.ca/2309739
<usr13> BlauskaerM: What nameserver are you using?  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<BlauskaerM> mavensk: I got the IP from the router using DHCP and later edited /etc/networks/interface to the IP I retrived from the router
<BlauskaerM> usr13: Havent touched that one
<vbgunz> This used to work 'xinit myapp -- :1' when the DVI-D was a VGA cable. Now that I changed the cable to a DVI-D, that command no longer does what it used to
<funky1> usr13 actionparsnip escott http://pastebin.ca/2309739
<usr13> BlauskaerM: nameserver ip.or.your.router
<escott> funky1, that does not appear to be a 3TB disk
<funky1> escott, it is
<funky1> i just bought them in the store today 3 of them
<mavensk> BlauskaerM: paste in /etc/networks/interfaces line "dns-nameservers ip" where - ip - ip of your dns server
<funky1> and i'm not new to this, so this is really weird behvaiour to me, never happened
<mavensk> BlauskaerM: and run "resolvconf -u"
<funky1> so anyone can help?
<BlauskaerM> Give me two minutes, much to test now :P
<usr13> funky1: did you see the url ActionParsnip sent you?
<escott> funky1, check the smart data?
<funky1> ah no usr13 thanks actionparsnip
<funky1> escott not yet, let me first on link
<escott> funky1, sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdb
<hellhammer> im running ubuntu 10.04 software center and synapatic are not letting me install anything because of a segmentation fault error how do i fix this?
<BlauskaerM> mavensk: Adding dns-nameservers did the trick :)
<BlauskaerM> also thank you usr13 for your time
<mavensk> BlauskaerM: if you got many dns server - that line "dns-nameservers ip1,ip2,ip3"
<llutz> mavensk: spaces, not commas to separate dns-ips
 * BlauskaerM taking notes
<mapbaker> anyone in here an apache guru?
<HankHendrix> IceCast help IN NEED!
<jpw> mapbaker: just ask the question
<funky1> escott http://pastebin.ca/2309740
<funky1> there it shows up correct
<hellhammer> im running ubuntu 10.04 software center and synapatic are not letting me install anything because of a segmentation fault error how do i fix this?
<Rayeshman> Hi! my usb flash drive doesn't work!
<Rayeshman> Who can help me?
<paulohora> hi there
<escott> funky1, and what does parted say
<giuliano> ciao a tutti
<giuliano> !list
<ubottu> giuliano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<funky1> escott 802GB actionparsnip does not work when indicating size i get an error: Error: The location 3.00TB is outside of the device /dev/sdb
<paulohora> hi, I need some help
<paulohora> I'm having a hard time booting ubuntu
<paulohora> it lags a lot
<escott> paulohora, you will have to explain what that means
<paulohora> ok
<paulohora> well, after grub screen I got only a purple screen for some time and no ubuntu logo
<escott> !nomodeset | paulohora
<ubottu> paulohora: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<paulohora> Well thats the output of dmesg
<paulohora> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1597966/
<paulohora> but I'm using it for almost one year now
<paulohora> I thought it could be something with plymouth
<jpw> that's just the kernnel and udev probing the system
<funky1> escott actionparsnip usr13: mine is also usb, so probably same problem as here: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=281536
<jpw> or am I looking at a specific line?
<funky1> thanks i'll figure it out now
<paulohora> Did you see that it has a lag adding swap at lint 755?
<paulohora> *line
<slacker_nl> who knows rsync from the back of his/her hand?
<jpw> look at line# 743
<escott> slacker_nl, andrew tridgell probably does
<slacker_nl> escott: :)
<slacker_nl> I tip my hat to you Sir
<paulohora> I'll try nomodeset
<paulohora> ty everyone
<escott> slacker_nl, unless you meant to ask if someone in channel could answer your question... in which case you should probably just ask your question
<TheGrey> o/ my audio is only making me hear the background sounds of videos/music. the vocals are either absent or too low. If I restart things seem to work for a while. What can I do to solve this problem?
<slacker_nl> escott: I did already - with little response
<mapbaker> All: when mapping a shared folder to an apache site, what can cause a 403 / no permissions error?
<slacker_nl> however, since you are asking ;) - escott, do you know if --read-batch=file syntax is allowed with rsync over ssh? because I'm getting errors
<guideX> hello.. I have a 11.04, and it's un-updatable at this point. I had attempted an update at some point, and now my php zend framework projects have this error (i'm also asking in #zftalk) ...
<slacker_nl> escott: the error is: remote destination is not allowed with --read-batch
<guideX> 'uncaught fatal exception: 'zend_pluginloader_exception' with message 'plugin by name 'signup' was not found in the registry 'zendx_jquery_view_helper_: zendx/jquery/helper/zend_view_helper_: ...
<guideX> should I go with new install, or what should I do next..
<slacker_nl> 11.04 is updateable or is it EOL?
<guideX> hmm it tries to update but fails
<slacker_nl> ahh
<guideX> it says it's also unsupported in the update dialiog
<slacker_nl> aha
<escott> slacker_nl, http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2006-May/015588.html
<guideX> I gave it a try anyways, but now my zend project won't load...
<slacker_nl> well, I haven't done it before, however, try EOLUpgrades on the wiki
<guideX> hmm ok
<slacker_nl> I suppose it will work (i need to update that EOLUpgrades page in the near future)
<slacker_nl> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slacker_nl> there is the link
<slacker_nl> guideX: ^^
<slacker_nl> escott: click
<guideX> ok cool thx..
<guideX> btw ^^ only makes sence for top to bottom scrolling irc clients :D
<guideX> for me it looks like your pointing to future messages :P
<guideX> thanks again..
<slacker_nl> guideX: use a proper irc client in that case :P
<slacker_nl> escott: hmmm, let me give that a try
<guideX> there's nothing improper about the bottom to top scrollers, just different
<JohnNightley> hi everyone
<guideX> it's quite nice once you get used to it
<JohnNightley> is there anyone use the  indicator of thunderbird?
<slacker_nl> but there isn't a reversed ^ character on my keyboard
<slacker_nl> v perhaps
<guideX> which is better 12.10 or 12.04
<guideX> or is it a subjective thing
<guideX> I will have a plan b if this eol stuff doesn't work
<slacker_nl> 12.04 is LTS, 12.20 isn't
<slacker_nl> 12.10
<slacker_nl> it'll work
<slacker_nl> *knocks on wood*
<guideX> hmm ok
<slacker_nl> you basicly need to use a different repo
<slacker_nl> update, then it should work
<slacker_nl> or do it the debian way
<ArchRatio> When I start up Ubuntu, it freezes on the login screen
<ArchRatio> Or a short time after I open a terminal
<guideX> hmm that stuff isn't easy for me, i'm not too good with linux
<ArchRatio> I have pretty much given up
<ArchRatio> Can anyone tell me how to extract my files?
<guideX> it takes me many hours to do the things "linux guys" find simpler
<guideX> i'm usually in windows heh
<slacker_nl> guideX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#The_Debian_way_of_upgrading
<ArchRatio> There's nothing I really can't miss on there, but I would like to get some things off there.
<slacker_nl> escott: it doesn't seem to work
<guideX> hmm that's not working
<guideX> I get a lot of error text
<escott> slacker_nl, its a strange option. not sure what the usecase is, but if the answer is no i guess its no
<slacker_nl> escott: I think I have it!
<slacker_nl> guideX: hmm :(
<slacker_nl> guideX: sucks
<vincenrt> what'the fuck
<h00k> !language | vincenrt
<ubottu> vincenrt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vincenrt> sorry
<guideX> probably just easier to install a new one..
<guideX> I don't know why these don't auto update, oh well
<slacker_nl> escott: thanks for the help
<slacker_nl> the trick is to NOT specify the destination dir
<slacker_nl> just the host
<TheGrey> o/
<cloudgeek> suggest any website for final year students for summer intern in linux,hadoop,openstack,python,ubuntu or cloud! plz suggest if any relevant website is there
<slacker_nl> cloudgeek: google
<TheGrey> I have this bizzare audio problem. My sound is like only the background sounds, no vocal sounds in like any videos or music files
<TheGrey> How to solve?
<liquidmetal> Has anyone's chrome on ubuntu been getting stuck lately?
<slacker_nl> TheGrey: have a look at alsamixer (iirc) you can tweak the volume there
<liquidmetal> Chrome + shockwave = some weird freeze - you can scroll through tabs but no tab actually opens.
<Mopar> Chromium is great - no issues
<genii-around> TheGrey: You may also need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for whatever codecs those videos or music files use
<slacker_nl> liquidmetal: aliased to apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk "{print \$2}" | egrep "^google-chrome|^chromium-browser$")
<slacker_nl> perform that command (from the apt-cache onwards)
<liquidmetal> slacker_nl: sorry?
<Mopar> restricted is my guess so do as genii-around suggested
<liquidmetal> google-chrome-stable:
<liquidmetal>   Installed: 24.0.1312.56-r177594
<liquidmetal>   Candidate: 24.0.1312.57-r178923
<liquidmetal>   Version table:
<liquidmetal>      24.0.1312.57-r178923 0
<FloodBot1> liquidmetal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liquidmetal>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages
<slacker_nl> liquidmetal: run this: apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk "{print \$2}" | egrep "^google-chrome|^chromium-browser$")
<slacker_nl> liquidmetal: you need to upgrade
<slacker_nl> apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<slacker_nl> or install the unstable branch
<slacker_nl> apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<slacker_nl> see if that resolves the issue
<liquidmetal> Downloading that right now. But it seems like a shockwave/flash issue
<slacker_nl> check if you need to upgrade that as well :)
<FxATomiC> Hello, I am having issues with VNC, I can connect to it but issue one is that its not password protected and also that when i close the session i cannot reconnect unless i reopen the session.
<MrButters> Hello everybody
<FxATomiC> Hi
<compdoc> FxATomiC, which vnc server?
<FxATomiC> x11vnc
<liquidmetal> Mopar: Is chromium better than chrome?
<MrButters> I have a trouble with my new Lenovo V580c laptop. It goes with Win8, and I want to install Linux. I can't boot live cd or bootable usb. I've tried: Ubuntu 10.10, Linux Mint 13, Linux Mint 14, Debian 6.
<MrButters> Only Linux Mint 14 was succesfully booted. And in that session I could make a backup of my hard drive (with default win8 installed), but I don't want Linux Mint 14 to install ;(
<FxATomiC> MrButters, did you boot off of the Live CD
<MrButters> I'm downloading 12.10 Ubuntu now, but I think it won't help.
<FxATomiC> Are you using Live CD or USB
<MrButters> Both things
<MrButters> For example Debian 6 I tried both usb and live cd. But Ubuntu 10.10 only by usb.
<FxATomiC> I personally use USB, i use unetboot to make the USB bootable
<MrButters> Yeap, I used  that util tool
<FxATomiC> which OS's work and which dont
<MrButters> In boot menu - I choose CD or USB and boot menu just refreshes. It even doesn't try to boot. Just refresh the screen and show boot menu again
<MrButters> Only Linux Mint 14 could be booted
<MrButters> Linux Mint 13 - not (live cd and usbs were good, I've tried them all on other pcs)
<MrButters> and all other linuxes from list - no. Also I've tried elementary os Luna beta (ubuntu fork)
<FxATomiC> What is this for? like what are you trying to install linux for?
<slacker_nl> liquidmetal: chromium is the "open source" version of chrome
<slacker_nl> chome is the google branded flavor
<liquidmetal> slacker_nl: do you use chromium? Firefox?
<FxATomiC> Is anyone able to help me with my VNC problem?
<fidel> hi, seems like clive is broken - at least for me on my 12.04 install. any other tools to download music and/or videos from youtube. cli solutions prefered
<ioria> fidel: youtube-dl
<dreher> hi
<vbgunz> I have manned and googled xinit like it's no joke. I'm missing something. How do I tell xinit what xorg.conf.file to use? It can't use the default xorg.conf
<MrButters> I Thaugh is AHCI problem (my friend told me that he couldn't boot too, and when he changed AHCI to compability mode, it was ok).. but for me it didn't help
<dreher> can someone help me how to remove this bug:   Error: update-openoffice-dicts not present or executable.
<fidel> ioria: looks promising - thanks
<z8z> Guys to update from 12.04LTS to 12.04.1LTS offline i just need to run the alternate cd???
<ioria> fidel: or cclive
<fidel> ioria: clive is the same then cclive or am i wrong?
<fidel> ioria: clive worked for me in the past - but throws errors now for me here
<ioria> fidel: mumble... mumble .... i don't know
<fidel> ioria: i get error: Unknown error (http/403) (in cleanup) cannot access `DESTROY' field in class clive::Video at /usr/share/perl5/clive/App.pm line 106
<ioria> fidel: are you updated ?
<fidel> ioria: yep latest updates on 12.04.01
<fidel> ioria: got that issue since month with clive
<z8z> i need to update a pc wich cannot access internet and before going there and find out i needed to know....
<ioria> fidel: try cclive, then
<fidel> ioria: similar error ... but ok - youtube-dl worked
<ioria> fidel: same error message ?
<fidel> ioria:  Checking ... ..... ...... .....libquvi: error: server response code 403 (conncode=0)
<z8z> someone can help me?
<ioria> fidel: from a youtube link ?
<fidel> yep
<dreher> Error: update-openoffice-dicts not present or executable.  << what the hell is this?
<ioria> fidel: it may depends on the youtube policy, then
<fidel> ioria: no problem - switching to youtube-dl now - which perfectly worked with the same link
<ioria> fidel: ok ^+^
<fidel> ioria: thanks once again for the tip
<LIVE-dvd-fails> May i ask a question
<fidel> !ask | LIVE-dvd-fails
<ubottu> LIVE-dvd-fails: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> fidel: ^ù^
<z8z> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LIVE-dvd-fails> I have a 12.10 64 bit ubuntu live dvd and it boots to purple menu.and from there nothing but a black screen with flashing curser.I have downloaded 3 copies and burned 3 dvd no luck.I do hear the start up sound for ubuntu.
<genii-around> dreher: Looks like bug 1035963
<ubottu> bug 980130 in dict-st (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1035963 package myspell-st 20070206-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980130
<LIVE-dvd-fails> I am trying to install it beside windows 7 i have freed up 24.00 gigs and left it as unallocated space.
<dreher> genii-around thanks and now how to get rid of it
<slacker_nl> meh
<mavensk> z8z: download alternate iso and upgrade system https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades (topic: Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD)
<z8z> thanks
<dreher> can someone help me how to get rid of bug 1035963
<ubottu> bug 980130 in dict-st (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1035963 package myspell-st 20070206-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980130
<genii-around> dreher: Is this an upgrade from an Ubuntu from 11.10 or previous?
<z8z> mavensk: i knew it was working for release upgrade but was doubting if also working for point release update
<dreher> i just downloaded the latest xubuntu i think, than tried to install OpenOffice.org
<digitalsanctum> hi, can someone point to some good examples of preseed files for Ubuntu 12.04.1?
<dreher> system updater says my software is up to date
<LIVE-dvd-fails> Does anyone have a idea why 12.10 dvd boots to a black screen but gives the start sound?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> hi! one question
<ChiefW0TJ> Greetings all!
<mavensk> z8z: you always can write path to loop mount iso image in your source list and type "apt-get update; apt-get updgrade"
<jrib> !nomodeset | LIVE-dvd-fails
<ubottu> LIVE-dvd-fails: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mavensk> *upgrade
<[[CaBeTuX]]> i've LDAP and configured ubuntu linux client (servers) to login via PAM LDAP.
<[[CaBeTuX]]> so... the question is: if LDAP user not exist in server ubuntu, this is created or cant login?
<mavensk> [[CaBeTuX]]: for this user will create account
<guideX> how do you get to the terminal in 12.10
<LIVE-dvd-fails> I also tried ubuntu windows installer.I was told to chose the 18 gig and when it ran it said not enough space.BUT i have 24 gigs.What is the difference in the sizes when you use the installer.What does the the 18 gig mean?
<guideX> i'm trying to follow instructions to change to gnome but there's no terminal anywhere I can find
<ChiefW0TJ> guideX, press the windows key (super) and type "terminal" in your dash.  Then click on the terminal icon.
<[[CaBeTuX]]> mavensk: not is neccesary execute: "getent passwd" ?
<guideX> hmm..
<genii-around> dreher: As a workaround, you can: sudo touch /usr/sbin/update-openoffice-dicts && sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/update-openoffice-dicts
<guideX> I think i'm doing it wrong..
<ChiefW0TJ> or click Ctrl+Alt+t
<guideX> nothing happens on the screen with the text I typed
<jrib> guideX: what intructions?  You can press the super (windows) key and type "terminal" to get a terminal
<Osakasa^> guideX, by default ctrl+alt+t
<guideX> ug.. a textbox pops up but fades away
<guideX> I don'tt know wtf I'm doing lol
<jrib> guideX: you're just tapping the super key one time right?
<dreher> genii-around thanks a lot it seems worked
<guideX> is there like a terminal window I can use somewhere instead or
<guideX> or an icon I can click to revert to gnome
<guideX> I don't have a super key
<Osakasa^> guideX, you can use terminal commands if you press alt+f2
<ChiefW0TJ> guideX, it's the "Windows" key
<guideX> hmm it keeps disapearing before i type
<Osakasa^> guideX, didn't ctrl+alt+t work?
<guideX> same thing
<guideX> it vanishes before I can type
<guideX> oh wait there it is
<guideX> or was
<guideX> wtf
<guideX> this unity stuff sucks the big one
<guideX> maybe there's an ubuntu preloaded with gnome?
<jrib> guideX: what do you need to do in the terminal anyway?  If you're just installing a package, you could just use software-center
<guideX> I do not know where it isx
<ChiefW0TJ> guideX, there is a gnome-remix of 12.10.  A google search should bring you right to it.
<jrib> guideX: should be on the sidebar
<LIVE-dvd-fails> I disabled nomodeset and now it is on desktop.is that a issue?
<fidel> ioria: do you know by chance if its possible with youtube-dl to just rip of the audio - or do i need to rework the .flv i get from it with ffmpeg / lame afterwards?
<jrib> LIVE-dvd-fails: is what an issue?  Isn't it normal for you to be on the desktop?
<guideX> lol that bar on the side fades away too slow
<guideX> so before I see the tooltip it's gone.. jeezx
<guideX> I will go for the gnome remix i guess
<SpamapS> I have an HP EliteBook 8560w here that refuses to boot the 64-bit 12.04 installer
<guideX> as this doesn't seem usable
<SpamapS> anybody have any ideas? it just goes to a blinking cursor after 'Install Ubuntu' is selected
<mavensk> [[CaBeTuX]]: if u server on ldap - ldap user connect to server with ldap pass
<guideX> maybe it's just because it's in a vm, but jeez it's totally unstable
<LIVE-dvd-fails> @SpamapS boot cd.soon as you see purple hold down esc then option f6 the check nomodest and click enter.and your good.just fixed mine 2 min ago.
<ChiefW0TJ> guideX, are you running 12.04 or 12.10 in the VM?
<guideX> 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> r
<christaras> Hello. For a reason my ubuntu load Vesa module on boot with fglrx. Can i fix that because i get really poor performance. I have Ubuntu 12.10 Catalyst 13.1 (tried with many versions)
<guideX> the window effects and transitions make it fade in and out too slow to be usable
<ChiefW0TJ> Does your VM software support 3D graphics?  You can also install gnome-panel which will give you the old look and functionality back.  That's what I use for running Ubuntu in VMs.
<SpamapS> LIVE-dvd-fails: cool let me give that a try
<guideX> atm, I can barely do anything, i can't even reach a terminal window
<LIVE-dvd-fails> @SpamapS http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<guideX> i'm not sure about the 3d graphics part
<SonikkuAmerica> It all ready depends on what the GPU can handle, but VBox is good for handling emulated gfx
<ChiefW0TJ> guideX, personally for running in a VM I prefer 12.04. Log into 2D and you should be good to go.
<guideX> i'm using vbox on window
<guideX> s
<guideX> hmm ok
<SonikkuAmerica> (the host GPU)
<SpamapS> LIVE-dvd-fails: cool beans, thanks for the tip.. its working
<guideX> do you know where the 2d version is or how to login to it, i'm at the login screen
<SpamapS> I wonder if this is fixed in the upcoming 12.04.2
<SonikkuAmerica> guideX: log in, open a terminal and [ sudo apt-get install unity-2d ]
<SonikkuAmerica> guideX: If you're having trouble with logging in due to your gfx, use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to open a dedicated terminal
<EvanCarroll> SonikkuAmerica: that's a transitional package.
<ChiefW0TJ> guideX, click on the small circle with the Ubuntu logo next to your screen name...a menu should come up with Ubuntu and Ubuntu 2D
<EvanCarroll> SonikkuAmerica: all it does it depend on 'unity'
<BaldFat> guideX: you just chose your avilable desktop enviroment or window manager at login on the button that says unity.
<christaras> Hello. For a reason my ubuntu load Vesa module on boot with fglrx. Can i fix that because i get really poor performance. I have Ubuntu 12.10 Catalyst 13.1 (tried with many versions)
<SonikkuAmerica> EvanCarroll: Good point. I actually see where it's going.
<SonikkuAmerica> christaras: What is Catalyst 13.1?
<christaras> the amd drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> OK.
<EvanCarroll> dpkg should support a flag for transitional packages with an index of them.
<[[CaBeTuX]]> mavensk: Now exist only two users in LDAP. "Javier" and "Fabian"... Javier exist in Linux Server and it's possible login using pass local and pass LDAP. Fabian exist only en LDAP and cant login: the error in auth.log is "could not identify user from getpwnam(fabian)"
<EvanCarroll> it's rather stupid for the transitional packages to show up in the index.
<guideX> wholly hanna it takes whole minutes to menu's to appear.. I can see this is your guys's vista
<guideX> maybe it works  better with a better gpu, but it should work off the bat with a cheap video card
<Pici> guideX: its more likely that its just not running well through a virtual machine with a poor gpu
<mavensk> [[CaBeTuX]]: depends on the setting, hard to say exactly what, sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> christaras: Let me think this through. Did you check the AMD Web site to see if your card is supported?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> ok mavensk! thanks
<christaras> yes it is 6450 by Asus
<christaras> but i have a way too strange issue i have contacted amd but they havent answered me yes (after a month!) they are for the (you know what).... No customer support at all. anyway....
<christaras> http://pastebin.com/Btbqbted
<SonikkuAmerica> christaras, I wouldn't have expected them to support it with Ubuntu. Do me a favor: Power up the Ubuntu machine if you haven't done so already and hit Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Ctrl+Alt+F7 will get you back to the GUI)
<christaras> i am in ubuntu right now :O)
<christaras> yes i know :)
<guideX> so I finally made it to a terminal window, but when I type sudo apt-get install full-gnome3-experience, it says it's unable to find full-gnome3-experience
<SonikkuAmerica> Or open a terminal...
<SonikkuAmerica> ...and type [ fglrxinfo ]
<jrib> guideX: there's no such package in the default repositories...
<guideX> hmm ok..
<LIVE-dvd-fails> CAN I SCREAM??? I booted to 12.10 live cd. installed alone side windows 7. removed dvd like it said.IF BOOTS TO WINDOWS...
<guideX> but...
<jrib> !grub | LIVE-dvd-fails
<ubottu> LIVE-dvd-fails: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<guideX> then how do I install gnome
<jrib> LIVE-dvd-fails: follow the steps there for restoring grub
<jrib> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jrib> well that's quite unhelpful.
<christaras> http://pastebin.com/77FFLvNQ     the output is normal
<liquidmetal> I just updated ubuntu and unity is completely broken. Is there a unity log where I can see what failed?
<guideX> it says ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version
<jrib> guideX: gnome-session might be the right package....
<guideX> but didn't install
<jrib> guideX: yes, that factoid is not helpful
<guideX> uhm..
<guideX> <- windows user lol
 * tux- gives guideX a gun
 * tux- encourages guideX to aim it at himself
<|ka1ser|> lol
<jrib> guideX: there's also a gnome-shell package, that's probably what you actually want
<SonikkuAmerica> !gnome3 | Maybe this will help
<ubottu> Maybe this will help: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<guideX> oh ok
<tux-> guideX, now pull the trigger!!!
<hackoo> Hi I am confused between 12.04 LTS and 12.10. I always want to use latest thing but I also want long term support. So please suggest which one should I choose.
<SonikkuAmerica> hackoo: Looks like you're in a dither.
<guideX> hmm do you know how to install it..
<jrib> guideX: same way you tried to install "full-gnome-3-experience"
<guideX> lol tux i'm not far off..
<christaras> No idea about my problem right :)?
<hackoo> SonikkuAmerica: actually not dither. I just dont know if using 12.04 have any advantage than 12.10. May be 12.04 can be upgraded to 12.10 if I want.
<guideX> ok it's installing jrib
<SonikkuAmerica> hackoo: Except for LTS releases, which (since 12.04) are supported over a 5-year cycle, Ubuntu releases are supported for about 18 months from their release.
<SonikkuAmerica> NO not 18
<SonikkuAmerica> YES 18
<SonikkuAmerica> hackoo: It can be.
<guideX> or at least, there's a lot of text in the terminal i going by
<SonikkuAmerica> !lts | hackoo
<ubottu> hackoo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<hackoo> SonikkuAmerica: ok so I gonna install 12.04. Actully I am going to do OpenStack install on it.
<hackoo> ok
<hackoo> I have Precise Pangolin
<hackoo> and 12.10 server too
<SonikkuAmerica> 12.10 server you'll have to update every ~6 months or so just to keep it current
<guideX> cool ok, so after it's done reboot?
<hackoo> another query so when we get updates on LTS release do they actully have same version of apps like other newer Ubuntu (12.10) versions have.
<jrib> guideX: just log out, choose your session at the login screen, login
<hackoo> SonikkuAmerica: ok
<jrib> !sru | hackoo
<ubottu> hackoo: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<enapupe_> hey, what is this #29 Ubuntu I see on uname -a?
<enapupe_> Linux enapupe 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 25 07:26:14 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hackoo> !sru | ubottu
<ubottu> hackoo: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Catbuntu> How can I set a custom icon on a .desktop file?
<Catbuntu> The icon is on /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/sublime_text.png
<DJones> enapupe_: Its just a version number as far as I know, I have #34 on 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> hackoo: ...not really. You still get the data from the repo of the version it's from.
<Catbuntu> I tried setting "Icon=sublime_text" on a .desktop file, but it's not showing the icon.
<christaras> right click-> properties-.> click on the items icon and the just select one?
<enapupe_> DJones: I'm on 12.04
<vm325> vcvbv
<guideX> omg finally... I guess gnome classic (no effects) was what I was looking for...
<guideX> MUCH better
<hackoo> SonikkuAmerica: ok thanks, Actully I was a Fedora guy earlier.. Two years back. In these two years used Windows a lot for my job.
<Catbuntu> I tried that chris__0076
<Catbuntu> christaras *
<vm325> hi all
<Catbuntu> But it's still showing a blank icon
<guideX> now it actually works :)
<hackoo> vm325: hello
<vm325> tanx hackoo
<christaras> :O) maybe your icon is just not right ?
<Catbuntu> Oh, I had to do it with gksudo nautilus
<Catbuntu> Now it's lovely :)
<Catbuntu> thanks!
<vm325> what?
<Jack3k3> hey guys what is that desktop manager with kde that has really great eye candy
<Jack3k3> 3d stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> Plasma?
<guideX> baryl?
<guideX> beryl or whatev
<Jack3k3> oh is that it , i thought itw as something like ruby
<Jack3k3> oh beryl that might be it
<SonikkuAmerica> Beryl
<auronandace> Jack3k3: with kde its kwm that does the compositing effects
<guideX> so are they planning to move to unity only in the future?
<auronandace> Jack3k3: beryl is now known as compiz, which is used in unity
<jrib> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jack3k3> 1compiz
<Jack3k3> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Jack3k3> i have kde ubuntu so i wasn't sure if I need to install something like compiz for some cool effects that I dont really need :p
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, yeah, KDE now has a Compiz plugin
<auronandace> Jack3k3: the 3d effects are part of kwm (kde's window manager)
<vm325> good
<guideX> anyone know how to increase screen size? I seem to be stuck at 1024x768 or 800x600
<guideX> so i'm working out of a "little window"
<duanedesign> guideX: you may need to install a graphics diver for your card?
<guideX> well i'm in virtual box
<guideX> I have the correct one in windows...
<guideX> i'm not really sure what the correct one is in the vm
<guideX> hmm i look around for that though
<guideX> omg the scrollbars in gnome are missing wtf
<guideX> anyone know how to get them back
<duanedesign> guideX: you might need to restart nautilus. It will restart on its own. i think the command is: sudo nautilus -q
<guideX> hmm ok
<guideX> i'll try it
<ashp> today is not my day.  Can't get 12.10 to install/boot, and with 13.04 I ran into the crippling https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmod/+bug/1073062 bug. :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "modprobe: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duanedesign> ashp: i have occasional trouble with 12.10. Choose the recovery option in Grub. Then fsck. Then normal bot when that is done
<LIVE-dvd-fails> I wonder if the new smart phone ubuntu will make people have to install and or enable stuff.If so i see it crashing worse then the ubuntu 8.0 at best buy back in the day.
<ashp> duanedesign: I couldn't get the recovery option to boot either
<ashp> duanedesign: this was literally a 12.10 install and reboot and it fails every time, weirdly
<duanedesign> ashp: not sure if the fsck step is necessary. I have booted to recovery then just continued to regulsr boot from recovery menuu and that works...go figure
<ashp> I was moving from arch linux as I started having problems booting
<ashp> so I am starting to wonder if something else is going on
<ajdebres> howdy all
<Guest38029> hello all
<duanedesign> ashp: the Grub2 documentation is extensive but you may need to do something their
<Guest38029> need help with access to second drive please?
<ashp> for now I'm just going to avoid the nvidia drivers that trigger the kmod bug
<jhutchins_wk> Guest38029: What's the question?
<Darkenvy> Hello, what channel would I go to pertaining to Ubuntu on Phones? (ARM builds possibly?)
<Guest38029> I had a spare drive from another machine that stoped working, I installed it in this machine but I have no write access to it, in mtab I show the following : /dev/sdb1 /media/46ca6eba-b15f-4f42-bc08-e259c6576ddc ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<Pici> !phone | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Darkenvy> My interest is about finding phones that is supported with the new development of ubuntu on phones
<Guest38029> how do I change ownership on this drivew so I can make mods to files
<Darkenvy> I have been all over that site Pici, I cannot find the information I need
<Pici> Darkenvy:  Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Darkenvy> thanks
<LIVE-dvd-fails> ok got ubuntu on partition.finally got grub to work and ubuntu boots to a speckled screen.I am down with it.Back in the day you could install and dual boot no problem.now it is holly hell.SO my question is how to remove grub to get my windows to boot without the ubuntu option.No longer can deal with it.lol
<duanedesign> ashp: I am having decent luck w/ nvidia driver 304.43. But I guess that will probably depend on the card :)
<ashp> duanedesign: the issue in this case is that the nvidia stuff breaks on kernels newer than 3.7
<nazmulwanted> hi all... how r u?
<duanedesign> ashp: aha, thanks for the tip. did not know that was the sticking point
<genii-around> LIVE-dvd-fails: Boot Windows CD/DVD to the Recovery Console and issue: fixmbr
<LIVE-dvd-fails> no recovert disk
<guideX> ok so I fixed the scrollbar issue, how do I increase the screen res? I seem to be stuck at 1024x768
<guideX> is there some drivers for my video to install or
<Avedo> which video card?
<wjtaylor_> does alien really work? I want to install Oracle Java, but it's only in rpm.  I don't want to kill the OpenJDK install I have working, either.
<amphibian> I have a spare drive from another machine that stopped working, I installed it in this machine but I have no write access to it, in /etc/mtab I show the drive in question : "/dev/sdb1 /media/46ca6eba-b15f-4f42-bc08-e259c6576ddc ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks 0 0" can one advise what the command line entries would be to change the ownership of this drive so I can modify the files please?
<duanedesign> guideX: lspci -v | grep VGA    commmand should show card
<guideX> it's the virtual box one
<guideX> oh ok
<guideX> one sec
<guideX> vga compatible controller innotek systemberatung gmbh virtualbox graphics adapter
<pth> wjtaylor_ Is Alien neccessary? Check out this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8_java It works for me.
<wjtaylor_> pth: OK, I would install via the webupd8, but it seems like having 3rd party ppas that are not trusted projects pose a security concern.
<duanedesign> guideX: yeah looks like in VM you are stuck with its driver
<guideX> hmm ok
<duanedesign> guideX: i have not tried this but heard others have had some success with it http://www.yoyoclouds.com/2012/09/installing-vmware-tools-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<guideX> oh I'm trying that now heh
<guideX> I forgot to install guest additions
<guideX> maybe i'll get better video after that
<pth> wjtaylor_: You may be right. The harder, safer way is documented here: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<duanedesign> guideX: that page is for VMware
<jaimevg123> Buen dia, ando configurando OpenVPN en un servidor, he revisado bastante los contenidos en la Web y he tenido algunos problemas. Para no vagar y decir mas o menos redacte un pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598307/ en el cual comento detalladamente mis problemas en la configuracion y puesta en marcha de la VPN. De antemano agradezco su colaboracion
<guideX> oh I know, there's a command in virtual box for installing guest software
<guideX> then it pops up in ubuntuy
<duanedesign> guideX: not sure if you are using virtualbox or not
<duanedesign> guideX: great!
<guideX> yeah virtualbox
<guideX> it's installing now, maybe it'll give me better gfx afterwards
<pth> wjtaylor_: How do you assess the threat in 3rd party PPAs?
<Avedo> Hi, I've a problem installing qt-components-ubuntu it says that some dependencies e.g. libqt5core5 are unmet
<duanedesign> guideX: let me know because I have not installed those on my new machine either
<Avedo> I followed the instructions at
<Avedo> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<guideX> hmm weird it appears to have frozen
<duanedesign> Avedo: what version of Ubuntu
<wjtaylor_> pth: trust like anything else. I trust ubuntu to a high degree, as I do oracle and google. If a group of people are just collecting packages and creating ppas for everyone to use, it's a concern. Not so say they are doing something wrong, but it's a risk.
<Avedo> QUERY duanedesig
<duanedesign> Avedo: I could not find a package or a package that contains libqt5core5....hmmmm
<guideX> hmm i'm going for a reset
<pth> wjtaylor_: I agree. Strange thing Oracle hasn't bundled Java for Ubuntu.
<guideX> hmm jeez after installing virtual box guest tools, upon boot it seems stuck on * Starting [ OK ]
<duanedesign> pth: I have never had a problem with a PPA 'yet'.  If a bad one shows up it gets found pretty quick. Beuty of Open Source :)
<bekks> guideX: How did you install the guesst additions?
<Avedo> @duanedesign I#m running ubuntu 12.10 and it seems that I am not the only having this problem
<guideX> in virtual box
<guideX> there's a install guest tools menu
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<guideX> yep it's stuck there for good heh
<SonikkuAmerica> What is?
<guideX> my new ubuntu install
<guideX> stuck at "* Starting      [ OK ]"
<SonikkuAmerica> Try it again, or use Wubi
<guideX> hmm
<guideX> I need it in a vm..
<bekks> guideX: Which vbox version do you use?
<pth> Is an Ubuntu Server with a Samba drive a security concern in an all-windows environment on the inside of a company firewall because there is no virus check of the samba drive?
<amphibian> can someone advise this old man what the command line entry is to change ownership of all files/directories on   sdb1, please
<guideX> 4.2.6 r82870
<guideX> for windows 7
<compdoc> pth, no
<pth> compdoc: Why not?
<SonikkuAmerica> amphibian, 'tis dangerous stuff ye wish for, but try [ chmod <whatever> / ]
<guideX> so is there anything I can try or
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather [ chown ]
<guideX> I tried restart
<SonikkuAmerica> amphibian, [ chown <whatever> / ]
<compdoc> pth, security is as tight or as lax as you want. The shares can be visible or not. and the host running samba will not become infected.
<amphibian> I know the chmod portion just cant remember what the number is for root
<compdoc> pth, what are you concerned about?
<pth> comp: Yes. So what if the samba drive is all open to the windows users. Can it be a medium for viruses to spread?
<amphibian> or corretion chown ????
<SonikkuAmerica> amphibian, use [ chown root / ]
<amphibian> thanks let me try that, I was trying to think it was a number
<pth> compdoc: I'm not concerned! I am on the Ubuntu Box! It's the IT Department that may be concerned! :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> amphibian, you might've been confusing chown with chmod like I did.
<compdoc> pth, sure, infected files can be stored on a samba share, just like with any windows share. But there are free AVs you can run scans on the files - namely clamav
<pth> compdoc: Great tip. Thanks!
<guideX> ok I deleted it
<guideX> what a disaster...
<amphibian> it keeps giving me: chown: missing operand after `root" when I enter chown root/
<Pici> amphibian: You need to do something like: sudo chown root /path/to/whatever
<Pici> amphibian: assuming you want it to be owned by root.
<amphibian> I got it done, I wasn't putting a space between root and /  (me being a DA today)
<amphibian> thanks guys for help this old goat out
<ajacom> hi ... im having a problem with flash in chromium, it doesn't let me click allow when the box for the webcam comes up. googling suggests adding a permanent allow to that site, but that doesn't work for me (the site still doesn't show up on that list). so what i really need is to fix this error.... any clues ?
<ajacom> in firefox doesn't work either
<compdoc> which log file shows details of services starting at boot?
<genii-around> compdoc: Probably all the sub-logs in /var/log/upstart
<compdoc> thanks
<mrbojangles3> Hi all, I am trying to install a kernel package. I have a udeb built but the driver is not getting copied in to the initrd. I have made a "normal" deb of the package and added it to the usb that i use to load the udeb, but the installer does not pickup the deb version for the initrd
<early> any tips for pre smuggling a wifi driver into a lanless wubi install
<kslater> I tried to get 12.04.1 LTS running on my wife's Thinkpad T-41. Seemed to work pretty well, but no graphical login. Also the wifi didn't come up / wouldn't connect. I installed it fresh using mini.iso (that processor doesn't have pae so I couldn't do a normal 32 bit desktop install).
<kslater> I also have another hard drive that has her current Ubuntu 10.04 32 bit desktop installed. Same ipw2200 kernel module for the wireless driver which works just fine.
 * kslater is puzzled
<escott> kslater, the 32bit kernel now has pae built in
<escott> kslater, you might need a special kernel
<kslater> escott: now being 12.04?
<kslater> or now being 12.10?
<Eagleman> I got this crontab for my user teamspeak:  @reboot "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start" However the crontab does nothing at a reboot, it works when i switch to the user teamspeak and execute "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"  Any idea what could be going wrong?
<escott> now being recent. i dont really care for old hardware so i dont bother to remember
<kslater> because the 32 bit 12.04 installer stopped with the no pae error message.
<kslater> escott: understood. But I'm just a poor, struggling guy in the middle class with 2 kids in college and 4 kids in total. So I can't just go buy new hardware when I want. :'(
<Eagleman> The user teamspeak does not have a home folder and has disabled login enabled, its just a user to run somethings
<KeyboardNotFound> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KeyboardNotFound> tell KeyboardNotFound xfce
<KeyboardNotFound> tell KeyboardNotFound | xfce
<KeyboardNotFound> KeyboardNotFound|xfce
<KeyboardNotFound> xfce|KeyboardNotFound
<Pici> KeyboardNotFound: Can we help you?
<KeyboardNotFound> Pici: i like to test the ubottu :D
<KeyboardNotFound> love*
<Pici> KeyboardNotFound: /msg ubottu xfce
<KeyboardNotFound> Pici: thanks ;)
<otay> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04.1; Is it possible to install KDE?
<Mopar> yes
<otay> I tried apt-get install kde-full and get: The following packages have unmet dependencies: etc... E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<DJones> !kde | otay
<ubottu> otay: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<otay> Packages are broken upon clean installation?
<Mopar> see above
<otay> ok
<otay> And, something more simple: apt-get install git (However the following packages replace it: git-el). So, I do apt-get install git-el (whatever that is) git-el : Depends: git (>= 1:1.7.4.1-2~) but it is not installable
<Eagleman> I got this crontab for my user teamspeak ( made the user with the command: adduser --disabled-login --no-create-home ):  @reboot "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start" However the crontab does nothing at a reboot, it works when i switch to the user teamspeak and execute "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"  Any idea what could be going wrong?
<otay> Ubuntu is telling me, "please don't install any software because I'm broken"
 * otay googles it too
<KeyboardNotFound> i need some help, i use xubuntu 12.10, in this topic ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal ) have Keyboard Shortcut: Super + T what's the super button on keyboard ?
<Pici> KeyboardNotFound: The 'windows' key
<KeyboardNotFound> Pici: thank you again
<EvanCarroll> Pici: just remember the mnumonic "Windows is SUPER"
<falkowski> halo
<falkowski> dziala to cudo?
<gaetano> ciao dantte
<nunne> I removed pulseaudio (was having problems with AirPlay to my xbmc). But the error might have been with avahi-daemon not running :/ well.. after installing pulseaudio again I have no volume icon.. however if i start "Settings -> Sound" I will see the devices... but no audio playback! and pressing "Test sound" it will not even "try" to play, because the speaker doesn't turn blue.
<nunne> aaaaanyone know where I can start?? This is on ubuntu 12.10 btw :P
<nunne> And spotify will not even start playback.. so something is indeed fishy
<gaetano> ciao andrei
<devrand0m> Tre
<BluesKaj> nunne, pavucontrol ? have no idea how it interacts with xbmc tho
<Eagleman> I got this crontab for my user teamspeak ( made the user with the command: adduser --disabled-login --no-create-home ):  @reboot "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start" However the crontab does nothing at a reboot, it works when i switch to the user teamspeak and execute "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start"  Any idea what could be going wrong?
<Piratelv> Hello people,  Would these errors mean drive is dead http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598525/ ?
<nunne> BluesKaj, pavucontrol shows my devices.. not local and my xbmc.. but however NO sound is working at the moment.. not even my local S/PDIF.. Which was working before I started borking with pulseaudio and installing pulseaudio-raop modules and shit :/
<nunne> but all hell broke loose after removing pulseaudio and then installing it again :/ and I have no idea what I'm missing for getting audio back online
<Pici> Eagleman: are there entries in /var/log/auth.log for cron for when you expect that to run?
<BluesKaj> nunne, have you tried reloading the kernel module /audio driver ?
<Pici> Eagleman: and/or /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> nunne, check for audio modules ,cat /proc/asound/modules
<Eagleman> Pici sessions got opened and the command was being executed
<nunne> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel - no difference :/
<daftykins> Piratelv: could be a bad cable
<Pici> Eagleman: will ts3server_startscript.sh fail if you don't have a network connection?
<Eagleman> Pici i dont think so
<Piratelv> daftykins, Good point. I've already had it in different ports. Will try right away. But the drive is clikking and spinning down (crashing to a halt more likely) and spinning up again.
<daftykins> Piratelv: hrmm, i've only ever had drives click away - not go so far as to spin down. has it been through some trauma?
<daftykins> Piratelv: that could also be intermittent power i guess
<Eagleman> Pici, it used to work in my rc.local file
<Eagleman> :q!
<Piratelv> daftykins, Fresh out of the packaging. power on time less then 2 hours.
<Pici> Eagleman: If you add this to the end of the command in cron, you might see an error that is getting lost:  > /tmp/t3start.log 2>&1
<daftykins> Piratelv: angry courier company that likes to play throw the parcel? :S
<BluesKaj> nunne, okj tom make it stick, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf,  options snd-hda-intel index=0 , that makes your card0 defauit , save the file and reboot
<Piratelv> daftykins, maybe. But since it's clicking I'm just going to file it as DOA and send it back. Haven't had one succesfull detect/read of it yet so..
<Eagleman> Pici it did tried to send 4 emails to teamspeak@example.com, but that user does not exist in my user table, bounced
<Pici> Eagleman: Well, that probably contained an error.
<daftykins> Piratelv: nasty :(
<Eagleman> Pici: /bin/sh: 1: /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start: not found
<BluesKaj> nunne, don't worry about pulse right now it will see thchanges in alsa-base and adjust it'sd conf file accordingly
<Pici> Eagleman: Odd.  Is that a normal space before 'start'? If you copy and pasted it from a website, it might be putting something weird there.
<Eagleman> Pici just a normal space:  @reboot "/opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start" > /tmp/t3start.log 2>&1
<Eagleman> It looks like the shell doesnt know what to do, anything to do with how i created the user? adduser --disabled-login --no-create-home
<Piratelv> daftykins, Worst is, it's my second drive so far :/ Let's hope third time does is the charm.
<Pici> Eagleman: I wouldn't put double quotes around the entire command. I'm not sure how sh/dash handles that.
<Piratelv> daftykins, Thanks for the assist.
<daftykins> Piratelv: erk! good luck :) my pleasure
<Eagleman> Thanks a lot Pico, just heard the female connected voice from teamspeak
<Eagleman> Double " were giving me a hard time
<hitaf> hello
<Pici> Eagleman: yay
<falkowski> hi
<falkowski> all
<falkowski> nice old school chat
<falkowski> :)
<FloodBot1> falkowski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<falkowski> did it last time 13 years ago
<falkowski> #szczecin
<falkowski> join #szczecin
<falkowski> list
<falkowski> #LIST
<DJones> !list > falkowski
<ubottu> falkowski, please see my private message
<falkowski> ok
<fusion271> What should I google or what do I need to to make it so when my ubuntu box fires up it gets the same IP every time?
<bekks> fusion271: "static ip ubuntu" :)
<fusion271> tx bekks
<genii-around> fusion271: One of 2 ways: Either use your router to assign the same number to it by it's mac address, or specify it in /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> genii-around: fusion271: Or configure a static IP in network-manager.
<genii-around> bekks: I'm just giving the desktop-agnostic version ;)
<Krenair> Trying to install a test copy of reddit on a ubuntu 12.04 virtual machine
<Krenair> Am getting this error:
<Krenair> python-pylons: Depends: python-webhelpers (>= 0.6.4) but 0.6.3~precise is to be installed
<fusion271> Any of you guys successfully rolled OSX as a virtual box guest?  I'm about done with this as my parent OS.
<fusion271> but need for iOS development
<Krenair> 0.6.4~precise*, even. Couldn't copy+paste out of the vm
<genii-around> !info python-webhelpers precise
<ubottu> python-webhelpers (source: webhelpers): library of helper functions to make writing web application templates easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 139 kB, installed size 577 kB
<davidjonez> can anyone help me with a problem I am having with unetbootin? .... here is there errors http://pastebin.com/yxSgupTb
<OerHeks> fusion271, it is illegal to run OSx in Virtual Box AFAIK
<danielSquared> how much bandwidth will SSH use?
<davidjonez> I'm trying to put BT5-R3-32bit on a usb but it keeps stopping at 39% and not doing anything
<danielSquared> For, idk, 20 minutes of use.
<bekks> fusion271: Which hardware do you have?
<Eagleman> In which order are crontabs executed?
<bekks> Eagleman: From top to bottom.
<bekks> Eagleman: And then, chronologically.
<Eagleman> like in ls -l ?
<pnkbst> fusion271: I would recommend creating the app for linux on ubuntu in c++, then sharing the code for much less dev time on os x.  it's not worth the trouble and illegal to run os x on ubuntu in a vm
<bekks> Eagleman: chronologically from the sum of all crontabs.
<jose106> davidjonez, you might this this sudo ./unetbootin-linux-*
<bekks> pnkbst: Which is not true.
<jose106> davidjonez, it also depends how you installed it
<bekks> pnkbst: It is perfectly legal to run OSX on a VM, when you have apple HARDWARE.
<fusion271> bekks: 6month old MacBook Pro
<genii-around> Krenair: You can always just do sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/<name-of-python-pylons-debfile-here>
<bekks> pnkbst: Then it is legal as per Apple's licensing aggreement.
<fusion271> OSX all-of-a-sudden is feels so restricted
<pnkbst> bekks: I know that.  it's not legal to run on ubuntu on non-apple-hardware
<bekks> pnkbst: Correct, yes.
<danielSquared> Anyone know the answer to my question?
<bekks> pnkbst: :P
<Eagleman> bekks like this?  http://pastebin.com/zi0eqA3w
<davidjonez> no command found and I installed it through the ubuntu software centre
<davidjonez> I do have the executable file for it but not sure how to run the file in terminal
<bekks> Eagleman: Now take all contents from these files, and order it chronologically.
<fusion271> pnkbst: not really interested in getting my feet wet with c++ for this purpose
<Eagleman> on command?
<jose106> davidjonez, try this http://pastebin.com/tdmHhHxN
<rckrd> Hey guys.  I normally ssh into a computer.  But it has a dynamic IP and now I can't ssh into it anymore.  Although i have been able to reach the console remotely through IPMI, and ssh seems to be working normally...any ideas what could be stopping it?
<bekks> Eagleman: On which command?
<pnkbst> bekks: you also have to run a version of os x that is cracked, which is also not legal
<jose106> davidjonez, it's in spanish since that's how I keep it for me
<bekks> pnkbst: Which is not true again. See the vbox manual please :)
<pnkbst> bekks: well that was the case the last time I looked
<Krenair> genii-around, doesn't look like I have a python-pylons deb there...
<Eagleman> bekks, i want to know if if [ -e /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid ]; then rm /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid; fi is executed before: @reboot /opt/ts3/ts3server_startscript.sh start > /tmp/t3start.log 2>&1
<bekks> pnkbst: That must have been before 2007 then.
<bekks> Eagleman: "if [ -e /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid ]; then rm /opt/ts3/ts3server.pid; fi" is not a valid crontab entry.
<bekks> Eagleman: It is missing the execution time.
<Eagleman> on @reboot
<danielSquared> Does _anyone_ know?  :(
<pnkbst> bekks: o rly? link?
<bekks> pnkbst: Same link as before 2007 :P www.virtualbox.org
<bekks> Eagleman: So please pastebin the contents of your crontab files.
<Boreeas> I recently replaced my old HDD with an SSD. Since then, suspend-to-disk fails, either not even entering hibernation or hibernating, but not resuming. The partitions all stayed the same, I pretty much cloned them 1:1
<Boreeas> Any idea where that trouble comes from?
<bekks> Boreeas: How much swap did you create?
<danielSquared> so nobody can help?
<bekks> !anyone | danielSquared
<ubottu> danielSquared: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<danielSquared> bekks: I already asked.
<bekks> danielSquared: And you are assuming everyone have read it :)
<Eagleman> bekks:  http://pastebin.com/7LLsVcmF
<danielSquared> [16:19] <danielSquared> how much bandwidth will SSH use? [16:19] <danielSquared> For, idk, 20 minutes of use.
<danielSquared> bekks: pasted again :)
<bekks> danielSquared: "pretty low bandwidth".
<pnkbst> however, xcode is slow enough as it is.  running over virtualbox is going to make it ever slower
<bekks> danielSquared: It entirely depends on what you are doing using SSH.
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: It depends entirely on how much data you're transferring over the connection.
<tre> hi, is it possible to install windows 7 when i have got linux  installed and only iso image of windows on my linux system??
<danielSquared> hmm
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: It can use 0 to as much as the connection can handle.
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: It's a protocol, not a process.
<danielSquared> For just text
<bekks> tre: Yes, using virtualbox, e.g.
<danielSquared> I know, my bad
<danielSquared> For just text
<bekks> danielSquared: For HOW MUCH text.
<DarthEaron> i cannot format my 1TB hdd with "Disks" it gives me alot of errors, i used to use it with wii games, so it needed a special windows program to regognize the file system. i am no longer use windows and i cant get my drive back
<danielSquared> I guess I can be more specific
<pnkbst> bekks: that's odd.  I don't see any mention of os x there
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: Are you typing with one finger or dumping thousands of lines of logfile?
<bekks> danielSquared: Going to run "dmesg" on and on again will use more bandwidth than just sitting in front of a prompt.
<Boreeas> bekks: Ah, free tells me that I don't have any at all. I created a 10GB one, though, which is also listed in /etc/fstab
<danielSquared> bekks: Average use
<bekks> pnkbst: Well, I do. :)
<danielSquared> No long text files
<otay> Well, the boss Ixnayed Ubuntu. After a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04.1 alternate, no packages can be installed because of broken dependencies. So, the boss came by and said, "forget it"
<danielSquared> I will be using text editors and running basic commands
<otay> That is my report <eom>
<davidjonez> jose106, thank you for your help, that fixed my errors with running unetbootin but i am still getting stuck at 39%
<bekks> Boreeas: Then check using cat /proc/swaps
<DarthEaron> can anyonepoint me in the right direction?
<jose106> davidjonez, give it sometime
<bekks> danielSquared: Then the answer is "pretty low bandwidth".
<danielSquared> heh
<danielSquared> How much could I do with 500 megabytes?
<guideX> in windows, i will do a 'ping <my computer hostname> -4' to see the network ip address, how do I do that in linux?
<bekks> danielSquared: Depends.
<danielSquared> guideX: ifconfig?
<bekks> danielSquared: How can we know what you are doing exactly?
<DarthEaron> guideX: use ifconfig
<danielSquared> heh
<Boreeas> bekks: Nothing. How do I configure it to be automatically swapped on when the computer starts?
<danielSquared> For what I described before
<bekks> tre: Keep it in the channel please.
<danielSquared> No long text files, some text editing of relatively small files
<bekks> Boreeas: Then you dont have swap and thats why you cant use suspend.
<danielSquared> And basic commands with not too much output
<danielSquared> I know I'm not being specific
<BlueEagle> guideX: nslookup example.com
<DarthEaron> can anyone please help me with this
<bekks> danielSquared: Then dont expect specific answers.
<danielSquared> I don't really know how to :(
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: Most people read less than 200 words per minute, type less than 60.  Figure 5 characters per word.
<tre> bekks...but i could run windows only thru the virtualbox? or not?
<bekks> tre: Correct.
<genii-around> Krenair: Alternately, download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/python-pylons/download to your local directory and run the sudo dpkg -i --force-depends   on it from there
<danielSquared> jhutchins_wk: Ok.  How much bandwidth is 60 words then?  XD
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: 8 bits per character.
<bekks> danielSquared: Calculate it :P
<danielSquared> ok
<danielSquared> Yeah, 8 bits per char
<jhutchins_wk> 5*8*60
<guideX> wow thanks that works great
<danielSquared> Ok, that's pretty much all I need then!
<guideX> it's right there
<bekks> danielSquared: And calculate the SSH protocol overhead and the TCP protocol overhead.
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: May I ask why it matters?
<danielSquared> jhutchins_wk: I'm getting that "freedompop" 500 megabytes free 4g
<guideX> oh wait, but what can't I ping it from the host computer?
<guideX> so inet addr is wrong?
<danielSquared> And I'm going to hook it up to my raspberrypi
<danielSquared> along with a USB battery
<jhutchins_wk> danielSquared: So you're wondering how much text you can type in 500 megabytes.
<danielSquared> Pretty much.
<bekks> guideX: wrong address, missing dns, missing default gateway, broken cable, etc.
<danielSquared> That's a better way to phrase it :)
<tre> bekks so i need cd with windows to install it next to linux?
<bekks> tre: Correct.
<danielSquared> Thanks a lot guys!
<danielSquared> I appreciate the help!
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: 208,333,333.33 words.
<danielSquared> 8bits was all I was looking for.
<tre> bad for me :(
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: What about the MTU size and the TCP/SSH overhead...?
<hanasaki> what program will scan to a PDF from an HP printer? what package to install?
<jhutchins_wk> Er, no that's minutes @ 60 wpm.
<jhutchins_wk> hanasaki: xsane
<Krenair> genii-around, are you sure about the --force-depends on that? I'm getting lots of 'Package <dependancy> is not installed', I'm not sure force-depends would resolve that..?
<hanasaki> jhutchins_wk:  thanks... the hp package does not seem to scan to pdf just jpg
<BlueEagle> hanasaki: Depends a bit on the HP printer tbh.
<jose106> davidjonez, Did it work?
<hanasaki> what is flatbed vs ADF?
<pnkbst> bekks: so you have actually installed a vanilla os x 10.8 system in virtualbox and it installed without any difficulties?
<davidjonez> yea the installation just finished, thank you for your help :)
<hanasaki> jhutchins_wk:  xsane is just doing the single page / not running the pages in the sheet feeder
<genii-around> Krenair: eg: you install the python-webhelpers first, then do the --force-depends.
<hanasaki> ah.. ADF = auto doc feeder
<genii-around> Krenair: Did you run first a sudo apt-get update before trying your original python-pylons install? It's possible there might have been old package info
<pnkbst> bekks: I have yet to see where anything I said wasn't true.
<Krenair> genii-around, the install script ran it for me...
<kslater> so I've read that some people had success in doing some upgrades from 10.04 to 11.xx to 12.04 and the wifi driver works. There must be some config that I'm missing by installing 12.04 directly.
<bekks> pnkbst: Well, the vbox manual tells you which OSX version is supported on which hardware.
<guideX> how do I disable the firewall on ubuntu
<genii-around> Krenair: What I find interesting is it's reporting 0.6-something as version when 1.3-2 is what's in the repos.
<_helios_> guideX: use 'man ufw'
<tchaffee> Got a new laptop with Windows 8 already on it and want to install Ubuntu dual boot, but it's not working. I follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI and I get the EFI grub boot menu but then Ubuntu won't boot.  Any ideas?
<beandog> guideX: ufw disable ... I think
<escott> guideX, sudo iptables -F
<guideX> cool thanks
<genii-around> Krenair: Can you put that install script you used in a pastebin to be looked at please?
<Krenair> genii-around, well it did add the reddit ppa, would that change things?
<guideX> ufw disable crashed it :)
<luist> hey guys i mount /dev on /other/folder/dev to use on a chroot.... now i cant umount because its busy... should i force it? is there another way?
<Krenair> genii-around, it's here: https://github.com/reddit/reddit/blob/master/install-reddit.sh
<genii-around> Krenair: That might explain why it wants that old version, yes
<beandog> ufw is pretty crappy
<budmang> how do I update my 12.04 install to the latest kernel/
<craigbass1976> I installed xubuntu 12.04 initially, but now I've finally taken a liking to Unity.  I thought apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop and apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop would get rid of it, but it didn't happen.  How do I do that?
<escott> luist, kill every process in the chroot and you should be able to break the bind mount
<guideX> on the other hand, i'm not able to figure out the local ip of my ubuntu machine
<_helios_> guideX: type ifconfig
<luist> escott... wow there are SO MANY!
<guideX> but when I ping ifconfig from the local machine, it doesn't respond
<guideX> like it's not there...
<luist> escott, i feel that the processes using it are the same as the ones using /dev
<kslater> escott: couldn't he use fuser to tell him what processes are locking it?
<_helios_> guideX: could be a router issue.
<escott> luist, what did you run in the chroot?
<guideX> well the host pc is the physical machine running windows 7, the ubuntu is a vm
<luist> escott, nothing..... just tried to start it via sshd
<guideX> i'm able to see the internet from the ubuntu, but ping ubuntu from windows
<beandog> guideX: did you setup the vm to use a bridged adapter?
<pnkbst> bekks: which version is that?  apple won't allow you to submit apps with old versions of xcode, which means you need os x 10.7 or 10.8 to keep developing for iOS
<guideX> hmm I didn't
<beandog> that's the problem
<guideX> ah ok..
<guideX> I will change it
<bekks> pnkbst: The only supported version of OSX for a vbox vm is OSX server, as stated in the vbox manual.
<escott> luist, what command did you use to bind mound and what command are you using to unmount
<luist> escott, this is the start script: http://pastie.org/6023600
<pnkbst> bekks: that's not a version, it's a type.  os x server has the same versioning as the consumer version
<tchaffee> Anyone with ideas on the UEFI install? I've tried everything and am pretty stuck.
<hanasaki> what is a good program that encrypts one or more files and works on windows and linux?  zip with encryption and compression is desireable however I understand it is very hackable :(
<bekks> hanasaki: Truecrypt.
<escott> hanasaki, gpg
<luist> escott, and these are the mount functions: http://pastie.org/6023604
<hanasaki> escott:  considered gpg however it needs a registration not just a password - and its not something joe average windows user can handle right?
<escott> hanasaki, registration?
<escott> luist, my guess is the sshd process is still running
<bekks> hanasaki: It does not need a registration but a password to be remembered.
<Bray90820> every time i try to install ubuntu i get this error
<Bray90820> executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed
<luist> escott, oh.. maybe
<luist> escott, on the host right
<escott> hanasaki, and joe average users idea of encryption is rot13 so i wouldn't base your decisions on that
<hanasaki> escott:  right - problem is .. Joe is the recipient of the file lol
<bekks> hanasaki: Then he needs to setup a gpg key and send you the public key.
<hanasaki> is 7zip any better with passwords and encryption than zip?
<luist> escott, it worked!! thanks :)
<bekks> hanasaki: Nope.
<genii-around> Krenair: The packages which are specific to them are: python-pycassa python-pycaptcha python-snudown python-l2cs and python-kazoo       So I would suggest you remove the ppa, remove all packages except those specific  packages in lines 114-153. Install the other packages from regular repositories. Then install the ppa again, run the script with just those ones in there
<chrome> Hello, I have been really curious with Swap and Swappiness lately.  I was wondering, is there anyway to dedicate a a complete partition to Swap? Similarly like how you can flash Ubuntu to ram.  Any thoughts?
<hanasaki> bekks:  hmm cannot even tell them to use ARK on kde... it doesn't support passwords in the gui
<escott> hanasaki, how are you going to get the password to this person? and how secure is this persons computer?
<hanasaki> escott:  phone call
<guideX> is there a way to turn off movies and stuff in the search bar?
<hanasaki> escott:  computer is secure... they just aren't too techi
<dual-boot-fails-> installed ubuntu 12.10 with windows 7 and it boots to windows 7 only after do boot repair in ubuntu live.
<demonio> hi all how can i enable backslash features in linux terminal?
<escott> hanasaki, i wonder if you would be better off just setting up an sftp server and asking them to pull the file from you directly
<bekks> demonio: What are "backslash features"?
<escott> hanasaki, but the encryption is AES-256
<eightiesk> hello, my i start off with saying this isn't my mess i'm just attempting to fix it
<hanasaki> escott:  perhaps... but if they cannot do zip from the command line.. they arnt going to be able to handle sftp
<guideX> how do you add something to the unity toolbar?
<guideX> where the icons are
<escott> hanasaki, they can use a gui like fireftp
<eightiesk> my boss changed Intrepid to precise in his sources.list and then updated...
<eightiesk> it broke everything
<escott> eightiesk, reinstall
<demonio> yes i had make a c program and this command "printf ("\rhello");" don't work
<hanasaki> escott:  I wish I worked with folks like you :)  /   their firewall only lets out http and https
<eightiesk> escott: lol oh well then
<eightiesk> escott: i don't get paid enough to do this dumb stuff
<eightiesk> i can't believe the stupidity of this man
<escott> hanasaki, im sure the 7zip encryption is as good as the security of their computer or the abilty of someone to tap your phone lines. those are probably the weak points
<bekks> demonio: Then you are experiencing c programming problems and not Ubuntu problems.
<escott> eightiesk, post it to thedailywtf
<Bray90820> Anyone know
<demonio> no the problem from linux terminal
<Bray90820> executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed
<escott> demonio, the terminal is not C
<Krenair> genii-around, cassandra has no installation candidate
<demonio> command printf ()
<Krenair> not available, but referred to by another package
<demonio> print in terminal
<demonio> this program in windows work
<demonio> in a linux terminal about my friend work just in mine
<hatake> what is this ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu
<escott> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hatake> why on private message ?
<hatake> who sent ?
<genii-around> Krenair: Ah, apologies, I that is another from their repositories, leave that in there too
<ns-nazri> guest ! can you help me
<hatake> who sent
<hatake> ns-nazri, what problem
<ns-nazri> when i open terminal, in top line (“alias: command not found
<ns-nazri> “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/sonyNEO”
<ns-nazri> ) and how kill this process alias
<hatake> you run android on top of ubuntu
<ClientAlive> where is really the best place to install eclipse ide? I had it in /opt before and nothing but problems. I'm not certain this was due to perm issues or not (though I couldn't get updates for it sometimes becuause of perms). I'm looking at /usr/bin and /usr/sbin but they are both ownded by root! I don't want an application in my ~/
<escott> ns-nazri, remove it from your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<bizhanMona> HI I would like to test ubuntu 12.10 performance (cpu utilization, networking, disk access) on different servers that we own. I was wondering if there is any tool provided by Ubuntu that I can use? Thx
<ns-nazri> escott : how to remove
<escott> ns-nazri, with a text editor
<ns-nazri> i first time this issu
<Kyoko> hi all :) I was searching for a good linux tablet... not android but linux cause to make sure I have all the flash available... any ideas/recommendations? :)
<OHNOZ> bizhanMona, you can just use cpuinfo and free or top etc?
<hatake> ns-nazri, open your .bashrc search and comment line  “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/sonyNEO”
<ClientAlive> Where is really the best place to install eclipse on linux? I had it in /opt before but nothing but problems. I'm looking at /usr/bin but it is owned by root. I don't want and application in ~/  (just don't want programs there). any ideas?
<jrib> ClientAlive: what's the problem with /opt?
<jrib> ClientAlive: (also, eclipse is in the repositories)
<bizhanMona> OHNOZ: thanks I am mainly looking for some benchmarking tool, I find ubuntu provides hardinfo package that might be useful .... Thx
<stacky> can anyone please direct me towards the solution of hp dv6 's nvidia graphic card(630M) incompatibility with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<OHNOZ> bizarro_1, lbs.sourceforge.net ?
<OHNOZ> bizhanMona *
<OHNOZ> my bad
<bizhanMona> OHNOZ: you great, thanks
<ClientAlive> jrib: yeah, I prefer to use the newer eclipse from their site if any way possible. Had permission probs with getting updates as well and installing anything (perms plus broken deps up the wazoo). Plus trying to get it to run any multifile project wasn't happening (it used to do it on it's own just fine, then today started acting up and I don't know why - spent the last 3 hrs trying to fix eclipse and not getting any work done).
<jrib> ClientAlive: changing its location won't help any of that
<DrGrov> Good evening. I was in yesterday with my problem regarding random logouts while using Chrome. I am running 12.04 and have just recently this week experienced this issue.
<escott> ClientAlive, if its going to be in opt and owned by root then you wont be able to update it
<jrib> ClientAlive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE might offer you some guidance
<ClientAlive> jrib: well... I don't know what to do brother. I need to get this work done, I love the features of eclipse (when they work) and I can't even fathom doing this project in a basic editor.
<ClientAlive> thx
<OHNOZ> i like sublime myself
<ns-nazri> hatake : way location .bashrc
<stacky> please help, hp dv6 is not booting ubuntu 12.10 in compatible graphics mode instead working in low graphics and i can't even configure, because the option takes me back to same menu and i have already tried rm /etc/X11/xorg.config and installing nvidia-current following nvidia-xconfig?
<OHNOZ> id just use an older distro :3
<hatake> ns-nazri, home , cd ~/
<rckrd> Hey guys, i need to FTP to a computer through LAN.  I've forwarded the ftp ports but i'm still having trouble connecting
<guideX> ok so I have bridged networking setup, but I still can't rdp into it..
<guideX> how do I setup rdp to my ubuntu machine
<ns-nazri> ok i check first
<ClientAlive> jrib: do you think it would cause a problem if I installed it to a hidden folder in my home directory? <- the "hidden" part being my concern.
<escott> ClientAlive,
<escott> ClientAlive, no
<ClientAlive> well ok
<ClientAlive> thx
<DrGrov> Apparently there is nothing I can do about my issues?
<ns-nazri> hatake: thank you i can fine finally
<jrib> !helpme | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ns-nazri> hatake : i see hiden home
<ClientAlive> what exactly is the deal with linux perms? I see that /home is owned by root:root but /home/myUname is myUnam:myUname. Now I thought that the parent dir took precedence in perms and what was allowed with subdir of that parent? Am I mistaken?
<DrGrov> jrib: Sure.
<hatake> ns-nazri, no problem
<ClientAlive> Can I create a folder in /usr/bin  owned by myUnam:myUname and be just fine?
<escott> ClientAlive, its not any different from any other system out there
<Ziber> ClientAlive: Why not $HOME/bin?
<escott> ClientAlive, you could but you shouldn't because its odd
<ns-nazri> hatake : can you know how connect android phone
<ClientAlive> don't wan programs there - they simply do not belong there (imho)
<ClientAlive> *want*
<escott> ClientAlive, also you should never use /usr for non-apt stuff, you should use /usr/local or /opt
<hatake> ns-nazri, on ubuntu plug and play
<Ziber> If it's a system wide program, put it in /usr/bin, if it's a locally installed one, $HOME/bin, $HOME/.bin, etc
<ClientAlive> escott: /usr/local <- forgot about that. I'll take a look see
<pc_magas> Hello guys
<pc_magas> Did you downloades Rigs of Rods Via ppa?
<hatake> ns-nazri, for remote phone, installed sshdroid on your phone, and ssh with your pc
<pc_magas> Because this version cannot load any terrain
<pc_magas> And into Rigs of Rods Channel I cannot see anyone
<Bray90820> can someone help me manually install grub
<Krenair> genii-around, yay I think it's working now,
<hatake> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Krenair> thanks!
<escott> ClientAlive, i would think /opt makes more sense than /usr/local for a monolithic package like eclipse
<genii-around> Krenair: You're welcome
<ClientAlive> ok, so, /usr/local perms are "drwxr-xr-x  ... root root  ... local"  If I make a dir in /usr/local with "drwxr-xr-x  ... myUname myUname  ... eclipse"  or "drwxr-xr-x  ... myUname myUname  ... .eclipse"  should I expect any perms issues?
<Bray90820> i didn't loose it after windows install
<OerHeks> pc_magas, You'll then need to download terrain and vehicle packs from the RoR site. >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186125/how-do-i-install-rigs-of-rods
<Bray90820> the live cd just refuses to install it
<hatake> Bray90820, re install your grub
<OerHeks> pc_magas, if you are not allowed in that channel, you need to register first
<pc_magas> OerHeks, I did I installed some but it does not see them
<escott> ClientAlive, its not standard and people will look at you funny, but myUname shouldnt have any issues, anyone else on the system will
<DrGrov> Could I easily reinstall my nVidia drivers, an older version preferrably, but keep my xorg.conf settings as they are and then rewrite the new xorg.conf with the old info?
<OerHeks> !register > pc_magas
<ubottu> pc_magas, please see my private message
<pc_magas> OerHeks, I am registered to the server
<Bray90820> hatake i am aware of that but how
<ClientAlive> escott: I just deleted it from there 20 min ago. It was owed by messagebus and something group. I have no idea what that is and thought it would be causing the problem. No?
<Argument22> hello alls
<ClientAlive> escott: I had changed it to my username (owner and group) and it didn't seem to change anything
<escott> ClientAlive, eclipse is a bad program in that it pulls modifications to its own code from the web. so if you install it and it is owned by root then only root can pull updates
<ClientAlive> I see
<Bray90820> So anyone wanna help me install it since the live disc refuses to install it
<Bray90820> grub that is
<hatake> Bray90820, use live cd and., sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt ,
<hatake> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<hatake> ,
<hatake> sudo update-grub
<Bray90820> thank you
<Bray90820> but is it always =/mnt/ /dev/sda
<Bray90820> because i have more then 1 drive in there
<escott> Bray90820, why is the livecd refusing to install it?
<hatake> Bray90820, use fdisk -l
<ns-nazri> hatake : sshdroid install "google play"
<Bray90820> escott i get this error
<Bray90820> executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed
<hatake> ns-nazri, yes
<escott> Bray90820, can you post the output of "sudo parted -l"
<Bray90820> ok
<hatake> Bray90820, use this http://dpaste.com/904345/
<rckrd> Hey guys.  So i'm connect through a router to a computer, but I can't ssh or ftp locally.  I've forwarded the ports.  Is there something i'm missing?
<ns-nazri> hatake: how to ssh on ubuntu
<hatake> search your partiton, fdisk -l . sda1 just sample
<Bray90820> thank you
<escott> hatake, you need to stop using fdisk yesterday
<hatake> ns-nazri, on pc just type ssh root@youripaddressandroid
<hatake> escott, why
<escott> hatake, it cannot read GPT disks
<escott> hatake, its basically abandonware
<dw-> my cups is going crazy, since upgrade to 12.04 (i think) debug log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1598814/ ideas?
<dw-> it just keeps looping forever...
<hatake> escott, hmm, sometimes I use ubuntu, im arch user, but I think the same thing i dont know this issue
<ns-nazri> hatake: so ip add in android can take
<hatake> ns-nazri, ya just run sshdroid, and remote it, default password admin
<bray90820> im back
<bray90820> so now what did you want the output of
<Goldwing> dw- : just my 2 cents, first, it seems like its waiting for a EOF (End Of File) from 2 clients, did you try to delete the print que?
<ns-nazri> hatake: so nice, yapeee!!! i can open and look my folder. thank you again...
<dw-> Goldwing: nothing in queue :/
<bray90820> someone wanted me to give them the output of a file
<bray90820> cn you say it again
<bray90820> well output of a command
<Goldwing> second :  /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Goldwing> dw-  /etc/init.d/cups restart
<dw-> Goldwing: it just goes crazy again.. currently trying to fight my way through teh spam to see what it says just after restart :)
<Dmnchild> Is there a way for me to copy something from my /home/ to another user /home/ on admin account? I keep getting a omitting directory msg
<Goldwing> dw- have you tried to remove/reinstall the printer?
<bray90820> there was someone who was helping me with
<bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<delian> Dmnchild: rsync -av /home/user1/Something/  /home/user2/DestinationFolder/
<bray90820> he told me to post the ouput of a command
 * Goldwing is soo happy, got a non-linux printer working, and even got airprint working on it
<bray90820> who was that again
<dw-> Goldwing: oh it does say 4 hidden jobs.. must be the ones that said they were printing but didnt actually print :)
<Goldwing> well, delete those
<bray90820> so can anyon else help me install grub manually
<dw-> Goldwing: its really weird... abiword and other apps print, until i switch abiword to landscape the it doesnt print :/
<guideX> can someone help me enable rdp on the ubuntu machine? I Can't get it working :(
<Goldwing> dw- paper-size problem
<guideX> I have vino setup
<guideX> what commands do I type in the terminal to get it running
<dw-> Goldwing: yeah, am trying to print a simple custom envelope. worked fine before upgrade..
<Goldwing> dw- you might need to check the ppd file
<Goldwing> dw- i'm guessing there is a default set wrong
<hatake> guideX, top
<guideX> top?
<Argument22> How can i make  own home server   :(
<Argument22> help pls
<Goldwing> Argument22 : uuhhmm.. that's like asking, how can i build a car, help please
<hatake> Argument22, go your home
<sianhulo> hey guys, I unistalled vmware workstation but it's still in my dash(virtual manager editor is there too)and even though they do nothing, the fact that they are still showing up is bugging me. whereis won't return anything, what to do?
<bray90820> So anyone know
<bray90820> why are you asking me
<bray90820> oops wrong
<hatake> bray90820, whats wrong
<bray90820> i can't install grub
<bray90820> i get this error
<bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<hatake> what output fdisk -l bray90820
<Goldwing> bray90820 : cat /etc/fstab
<hatake> bray90820, output #blkid
<hatake> paste on pastebin pasteubuntu, or etc
<bray90820> fdisk -l just gies me a blank line
<bozzolino> Hey guys , sorry for asking but does anybody know how to fix the blurry text problem with nvidia graphic cards? Tried nouveau still a mess.(Gt630 is the card)
<bray90820> nevermind i got output
<hatake> bray90820, use live cd, and reboot again
<sianhulo> guys, I uninstalled vmware but its icon still shows up on the dash, whereis won't return any path, what do I do?
<bray90820> i am on the live cd as we speak
<programmer> how to allow adobe flash player?
<bray90820> and this is teh output of fdisk -l
<bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FB1AUZkH
<OptimizedCoder> need some quick help with 'dd'
<programmer> hi! anyone know how to allow adobe flash player in ubuntu?
<bray90820> hatake now what
<xangua> programmer allow what¿ read minds¿ :)
<dw-> Goldwing: the craziness calmed down mostly once i started probing lpq and lpstat from commandline.  restart still says jobs:4 active:0 ... cant see them tho. dont know how to stop em
<programmer> how to go to this web
<programmer> http://web.sanguosha.com/220_8/play.html?server=8
<OptimizedCoder> need to copy just 1572684bytes from a file into another file using dd
<programmer> in ubuntu
<OptimizedCoder> I"m not able to achieve something so trivial
<programmer> after the waiting you need to choose allow
<programmer> but search not find anything
<hatake> bray90820, whre your linux partition root
<joshlegs> programmer, do you have the 'restricted-extras' ?
<programmer> no
<joshlegs> i think you need that. just google it to find out how to get them
<joshlegs> i dont remember right off hand
<programmer> I never install anything like that myself
<programmer> ok thanks
<joshlegs> let me know how it goes
<programmer> so is java restricted-extras?
<Goldwing> dw- i would try to remove the printer and reinstall it
<joshlegs> programmer, i think it needs some of the restricted extras cuz its proprietary
<joshlegs> but dont let 'restricted' fool you. it's all legit :)
<programmer> ok
<programmer> so much things relate to it
<bozzolino> Guys can please someone help me out with the blurry text problem with nvidia graphic cards?
<programmer> which one should I pick?
<bray90820> hatake what do you mean
<programmer> they got raring, hardy...all different kind
<dw-> goldwing: yea jobs:0 now. wish i could fix the print issue for my envelopes tho.. its a nightmare.  abiword was the only prog that actually printed them properly.  print to cups-PDF works, but everything else has a margin issue where the return address is mostly gone due to some margin/printable area stuff.
<joshlegs> programmer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dw-> goldwing: i did play with the PPD to no avail
<programmer> thanks a lot
<pc_magas> Speaking of restricted formats does .mp3 is restricted one?
<joshlegs> yw
<programmer> let's see after installing
<dw-> goldwing: also if i print the PDF it has the margin issue too hah
<xangua> joshlegs: programmer that's not going to help https://bugbase.adobe.com/index.cfm?event=bug&id=3328443
<programmer> ?
<joshlegs> programmer, you might need this too
<joshlegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<programmer> ok
<dw-> goldwing: tried all available drivers.. meh. bad printer.. and now bad cups or something
<joshlegs> oh ok. maybe try xangua advice then programmer  :)
<programmer> what you mean not going to help
<programmer> ok
<Goldwing> dw- i'm positive it's a defaults problem in the PPD file (i had the same problem today, prints didn't go through because it was set to letter and my printer is a A4)
<programmer> It seems like a problem java never fix
<Goldwing> i fixed it by setting the defaults to A4
<xangua> joshlegs: not an advice....people seems to no longer read
<Eagleman> Any idea why this ( @reboot screen -d -m -S OpenVPN-Client-UDP openvpn /certificates/openvpn/client/udp/Server-Home.ovpn > /tmp/OpenVPN-Client-UDP 2>&1 ) is not executed on reboot?, There are no errors created in the /tmp dir and nothing different then normal in the syslog and authlog, the command is just executed. I did try adding cd before the screen command in crontab and i got the error
<Eagleman> can't cd to /certificates/openvpn/client/ucp/Server-Home.ovpn, Which user does cronjob run as since root does have enough permissions on the folder
<bray90820> hatake do you mean where is linux installed
<hatake> bray90820, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bray90820> hatake i don't have windows installed
<Goldwing> hatake : he got his MBR overwritten by windows?
<dw-> Goldwing: hmm yea landscape with a4 works.. it just doesnt like my envelope settings
<hatake> beforehand what you are doing
<bray90820> goldwing  do not have windows at all
<hatake> damn
<hatake> so what grub error
<bray90820> hatake i tried to install ubuntu on an empty drive and grub wouldn't install
<yagmai> Good evening!
<Goldwing> bray90820 : did you CHECK the drive for errors??
<Goldwing> bray90820 : i mean REAL errors, like bad sectors
<bray90820> hatake when i try to install ubuntu from the live disc it gives me this error during install
<bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<bray90820> i should do that
<bray90820> but how would i check for error in ubuntu
<hatake> brady2600, before no linux on your hardisk
<hatake> bray90820, , before no linux on your hardisk
<yagmai> bray90820: with badblocks
<Goldwing> bray90820 sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda
<bray90820> running now
<bray90820> this could be a wile
<Eagleman> Any idea why this ( @reboot screen -d -m -S OpenVPN-Client-UDP openvpn /certificates/openvpn/client/udp/Server-Home.ovpn > /tmp/OpenVPN-Client-UDP 2>&1 ) is not executed on reboot?, There are no errors created in the /tmp dir and nothing different then normal in the syslog and authlog, the command is just executed. I did try adding cd before the screen command in crontab and i got the error
<Eagleman> can't cd to /certificates/openvpn/client/ucp/Server-Home.ovpn, Command works fine when i execute it
<Goldwing> Eagleman : i'm guessing permission problem
<DrGrov> Is it easy to reinstall the nVidia drivers in Additional Drivers application? I am trying to figure out if the latest nVidia drivers is causing my random logouts and X crashing. Any ideas on how to get an older version installed in an easy way? I have had issues with getting the correct display resolution of 1920x1080 before but I got it in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf now and think it would work as well on an older nVidia driver. I really appreciate any he
<DrGrov> And I apologize for asking the same thing almost again.
<dw-> goldwing: the same size prints in libre.. but abiword does things a little differently it seems, since it doesnt have the margin bug that plagues me in libre... so i need it to work. :)
<Eagleman> Goldwing, it tried to open a folder, that wont work ofcourse
<Eagleman> folder=file
<Goldwing> dw- i'm sorry, but i don't have any experience with libre or abiword (i only use server editions of ubuntu)
<dw-> goldwing: ill have to figure out how they differ and go from there :/ thanks
<dw-> goldwing: nice to have some support out there
<Goldwing> but i'm positive it's a defaults / margin problem with the ppd file
<Goldwing> dw- yw :)
<Goldwing> Eagleman : if you can open the file, then it's most definetly a permission problem
<Goldwing> Eagleman : if you can't open it, then screen can't open it either (except when screen is run as root)
<Eagleman> the entire cronjob is ran under the user root
<Eagleman> There should be no permission issue's
<Goldwing> Eagleman : ls -al /certificates/openvpn/client/ucp/Server-Home.ovpn
<Goldwing> Eagleman : ls -al /certificates/openvpn/client/ucp/Server-Home.ovpn as root
<Eagleman> -r-------- 1 root root 992 Feb  2 00:18 /certificates/openvpn/client/udp/Server-Home.ovpn
<Eagleman> every folder underneath has rx------- with user root
<Goldwing> and openvpn? does that run as root?
<Eagleman> cronjob does execute that
<ClientAlive> if the perms of a directory are "messagebus users" <- what is users? A group? (but I don't see users in the list if I do a "groups"
<Eagleman> So yes
<jrib> ClientAlive: "users" is a group, yes.  Are you using ubuntu?
<ClientAlive> jrib: 12.04 server with gnome 3
<Goldwing> Eagleman : just for testing, do "chmod 444 /certificates/openvpn/client/ucp/Server-Home.ovpn as root
<jrib> ClientAlive: ok, well "groups" only returns the groups your user is a member of, not all groups on the system
<Goldwing> now try the @reboot again
<ClientAlive> so my eclipse program folder is "messagebus users" . I just installed CDT main features. I even restarted the entire computer when I didn't see C/C++ as a perspective to choose (the restart didn't change anything)
<tchaffee> Got a new laptop with Windows 8 already on it and want to install Ubuntu dual boot, but it's not working. I follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI and I get the EFI grub boot menu but then Ubuntu won't boot.  Any ideas?
<ClientAlive> jrib: so what group should I be a member or in order to get to use eclipse?
<ClientAlive> any idea?
<jrib> ClientAlive: why did you install it that way?
<ClientAlive> that's what people keep convincing me to do. The one thing I do know is I''m hell bent not to have a visble application folder in my home directory (just irritates me to even think of it).
<jrib> ClientAlive: what people?
<ClientAlive> they tell me /opt   install in /opt
<jaequery> is it a good or bad idea to have varnish on the same server as haproxy?
<bray90820> goldwing no errors
<ClientAlive> would it be fair to name names? Suffice it to say I don't think you advised me that. Anyhow. The ubuntu page on eclipse tells you to put it in your home dir. What!?
<Eagleman> Goldwing, didnt help
<ClientAlive> ~/   is for data
<ClientAlive> not an app
<jrib> ClientAlive: if you want the files to be owned by your user, it makes sense to put it your home and not in some system-wide location
<ClientAlive> omg
<bray90820> but grub won't install
<ClientAlive> what if I chown -R the eclipse dir? Wouldn't that effectively do the same thing?
<bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<usr13> bray90820: sudo?
<Eagleman> Goldwing, i was already afraid this was the issue:  replace openvpn with /usr/sbin/openvpn
<Eagleman> helped
<DrGrov> My GPU is a nVidia GTS 250. I wonder if some older nVidia drivers could perhaps be the solution after all. Does anyone else experience this kind of strange crashes of X and random throws back to login screen once in a while?
<bray90820> hatake got ny ideas
<jrib> ClientAlive: I don't know what you mean by "same thing".  My opinion is that /opt and /usr/local are for software installed system-wide (use /usr/local for things with a unixy structure).  If you want to install eclipse as your user and have the files owned by your user so that he can manage (read: update) it, then install it to your home.  I think that's what the wiki advises too
<Goldwing> bray90820 : hmm.. only thing i can think of is  disc errors
<Goldwing> did you do a check on the installer disk?
<usr13> bray90820: sudo grub-install /dev/sda  ?
<jrib> ClientAlive: the location is not /really/ all that important as long as you stay away from locations that you expect apt to deal with.  It's just convention
<Goldwing> installer disk = DVD
<bray90820> usr13 i did that
<usr13> bray90820: Oh, ok.
<hatake> bray90820, burn again your iso,or use usb for installed linux
<bray90820> and well i tried burning it twice and i tried usb twice
<bray90820> and i tried redownloading the iso
<DrGrov> This is one output I get related to Unity and my nVidia GTS 250. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598941/
<ClientAlive> jrib: /opt is not one of those places is it?
<Goldwing> bray90820 : and did you install ubuntu before on this machine? or is this the first time?
<ClientAlive> I thought /opt was a common  place for something like this
<jrib> ClientAlive: right, /opt won't be touched by apt
<xubuntu315> Hello, I am trying to create a bootable USB for Ubuntu and I am running into a couple difficulties.
<jrib> ClientAlive: yes.
<jrib> ClientAlive: I mentioned /opt earlier
<bray90820> i am reinstalling 12.04
<xubuntu315> I downloaded the archvied file from the Xubuntu website via uTorrent and I can't seem to find the iso file I am supposed to use?
<bray90820> i have deff installed ubunutu on it before
<Goldwing> bray90820 : hmmm
<jrib> ClientAlive: if I were to install it, I would use /opt.  If I were to install it but needed the files to be owned by my user so that I could upgrade it as my user, I would use my home directory (and probably put in ~/.local/)
<Goldwing> bray90820 : and the installer medium, did you check that for errors?
<bray90820> could it be that i also have an lvm with 2 other drives on the same machine
<bray90820> i will check that now
<ClientAlive> jrib: that's where I put it again but this time only added basic cdt, and basic linux tools (for mouseover support) - that's all. Even though I restarted the entire computer, the c/c++ perspective is still not available. File > New > Other   shows no option for a c/c++ project. I've been trying to get this thing working for over 4 hrs and I havent' touched the project I'm supposed to be working on. I also can't even FATHOM working in a basic text editor
<ClientAlive> for this. I'd be there for days instead of hours.
<ClientAlive> what do I do bro?
<bray90820> what would be the partition of a cd
<ClientAlive> jeeze I feel sick from all this
<jrib> ClientAlive: did you just try following the wiki instructions?  I don't use eclipse myself
<Goldwing> bray90820 : LVM on 2 other drives?? multiple boot?
<bray90820> no
<bray90820> i have 3 drives 2 2TB drives for my data abd a 40gb drive for the system
<ClientAlive> jrib: wiki says maike big fat app folder (like a sore thumb), plop it down right there in the middle of all your nice data and install it there - grrr...
<jrib> ClientAlive: ok, and when you do that, does it work fine?
<ClientAlive> It might
<bray90820> it might be my partition scheme
<ClientAlive> eff it
<Goldwing> bray90820 : ok, just a hunch.. can you disable the 2 2tb drives in the bios and then try again?
<bray90820> i use swap /boor and /
<jrib> ClientAlive: I'll help you move it afterwards
<bray90820> i will do that
<bray90820> brb
<ClientAlive> jrib: thx man.
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I'll try it
<ClientAlive> it's gonna take me a little bit though
<jrib> ClientAlive: sure
<Bray90820> i dont think it is my drives because i have installed ubuntu many times with these drives enabled
<Goldwing> bray90820 : also, did you notice this error in your pastebin?? "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary."
<tchaffee> Anyone with experience in installing Ubuntu to a laptop that uses UEFI? My install isn't booting :-(
<Bray90820> that's been there for ages
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/156994/partition-does-not-start-on-physical-sector-boundary
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> but that is also another drive then my system drive
<Goldwing> true
<Bray90820> my system drive is /dev/sda
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : actually, i'm a bit baffled why grub won't install
<Bray90820> i guess i'll redownload the iso and try again
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : if the installer medium has no errors, the harddisk has no errors, it should install
<Bray90820> i installed ubuntu like a month ago in the exact same drive
<Goldwing> only thing that could ruin it, is bad memory, but that is verry unlikely
<dpurgert> UEFI or some other crazy thing getting in the way?
<Goldwing> dpurgert : don't think so, he installed ubuntu about a month ago without problems
<dpurgert> ah ... made /boot too small?
<dpurgert> (yeah, I'm grasping at straws)
<Goldwing> dpurgert : same here
<Goldwing> :)
<Bray90820> december 22 i installed it
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : how big did you make the /boot?
<Bray90820> 200MB like i always do
<Goldwing> is enough..
<Bray90820> swap is 2GB and the rest is for /
<Bray90820> i really don't want to do this but if it doesn't work this next time should i remove the LVM and start over
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use kdenlive?
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : before you remove the LVM, try to physically disconnect the 2tb drives
<Goldwing> then do a reinstall
<Goldwing> if that still doesn't work, then it's something else, and NOT the lvm
<Bray90820> i really don't wanna remove the lvm because it will take 3 days to restore
<Goldwing> then just pull the SATA cables from the drives
<Bray90820> yea i will try that
<Bray90820> i'll try to install 1 more time first tho
<Goldwing> ok
<dpurgert> eww -- good luck with that
<devon> Hello, how do I password protech a folder?
<Bray90820> could it be that i used a dvd for the image and not a cd?
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : YES
#ubuntu 2013-02-02
<Bray90820> but why would i get the exact same error on my flash drive as i did on the dvd
<devon> How can I make it so that others cannot access a folder unless they input a password?
<Goldwing> Bray90820 : burn it on a CD, the image was made for a CD, not a DVD.
<AAA_awright_> devon: Usually that's what disk encryption is for, and it's not exactly trivial to do
<Goldwing> devon : impossible using ssh/telnet access
<devon> AAA_awright_: That would password protect the whole disk, not what I want  and Goldwing: It's a local computer I'm PW-protecting
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, my wireless card got disabled and it says: "wireless is disabled by hardware switch". how do i fix this?
<Bray90820> ok
<devon> paranoidphreak: Does the card have a physical switch on it?
<Bray90820> and by the way i know my flash drive it good
<Bray90820> i bought it from the ubuntu store
<guideX> in unity, are there any files and folders?
<Goldwing> devon : ubuntu can use sudo, but that is for superuser, the only thing you can do is add users to groups that have permissions to access certain files
<AAA_awright_> devon: You can mount filesystems to a directory, or keep them around as a file instead of a partition
<guideX> or something equivellant to 'my computer' in windows
<devon> guideX: You would be referring to the "Home" folder, which would be equivalent to "My Documents"
<AAA_awright_> guideX: Do you mean a general file browser?
<guideX> yeah
<devon> guideX: The "C:/" drive would just be referred to as "/" though.
<guideX> yeah I know..
<AAA_awright_> Try Super+E iirc
<guideX> I'm juust very unfamiliar with unity
<guideX> oh ok
<guideX> hmm nothing happened
<AAA_awright_> Or Super+1?
<guideX> oh cool
<AAA_awright_> It's the picture of the folder on the menu
<guideX> how do I get back to it
<guideX> like withoutremembering superwindows+1
<guideX> err windows+1
<pschmitt> hi, how do i get pulseaudio's volume in dB with pactl ?
<paranoidphreak_> hi everybody, my wireless card got disabled and it says: "wireless is disabled by hardware switch". how do i fix this?
<guideX> can I like pin it
<nikrep> @devon can you not use the private folder feature with ecryptfs-utils
<Bray90820> so now i will try with a cd
<pschmitt> paranoidphreak_: try rfkill
<flintser> paranoidphreak_: you use laptop? if yes check that you did not accidentally switch your wifi card off
<guideX> anyone know how to get rabbit svn into my folder view in unity?
<flintser> by using fn+something or maybe even a physical switch (like the message implies)
<paranoidphreak_> pschmitt: i don't know what to type after "rfkill"
<xaka> is there the way to know which process works with a file?
<pschmitt> paranoidphreak_: rtfm :)
<xaka> something like "lsof", but from file perspective
<pschmitt> pschmitt: -> man rfkill
<paranoidphreak_> flintser: i do have a laptop but i also get this error when i installed a wireless usb card
<pschmitt> paranoidphreak_: -> man rfkill
<aaron> hola alguien me puede ayudar
 * Goldwing is off to bed... laterzzz all
<Chiko> err how can i start a screen with a certain name and have it run a program automatically and return
<Chiko> cya
<Guest87326> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<paranoidphreak_> pschmitt: thanks, i'll look into that
<aaron_212> ayuda
<pschmitt> paranoidphreak_: whats the output of rkill list ?
<TomyLobo> which of the stable ubuntu releases has the best hardware support for asus laptops?
<TomyLobo> is there a page where i can look up compatibility?
<Chiko> can i instruct screen to run a program? screen -S Name -d ??RunThisCommandBeforeReturning??
<compdoc> only two to choose from: 12.04 and 12.10. you can try either
<compdoc> you'll have a 50/50 chance of it supporting your asus laptop
<dpurgert> probably better than 50/50 ...
<happyface> Chiko, first of all, check out byobu. But if you want something to run in screen just set the script in .screenrc
<TomyLobo> yeah how do you get to 50/50?
<TomyLobo> not like either 12.04 or 12.10 supports it :D
<dpurgert> "it will" or "it won't" :) (odds are that it will though)
<TomyLobo> the intel on-chip gfx will probably work. sound and wireless... who knows
<nicekiwi_> shen I run ssh-add I get the message "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." <--- what does this mean?
<dpurgert> nicekiwi_, are you running a ssh agent?
<dpurgert> or rather, is the ssh agent running?  unless it's in your .profile or .bashrc to run on startup, you'll need to manually start the agent
<nicekiwi_> dpurgert, I dont know.. i cant seem to find that out
<TomyLobo> dpurgert the thing is, i havent bought that laptop yet :)
<dpurgert> nicekiwi_, do ps-ef | grep agent
<TomyLobo> not ps -ef?
<DreaBuntu> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 with proprietary ATI drivers. I've had this problem in 12.04 too...basically when my PC has been on for a few minutes...all window animations are smooth......after a few hours of use, different software etc....animations are laggy....such as minimizing/maximizing windows....or the snapping animation....very laggy....any fix? I've seen so many different kind of solutions on a quick google search....any unified fix?
<nicekiwi_> root      7308  6965  0 04:25 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto agent
<dpurgert> TomyLobo, yeah, the grep is to just find it
<dpurgert> nicekiwi_, OK, your agent isn't running
<TomyLobo> dpurgert emphasis on the missing space
<nicekiwi_> TomyLobo, :P i did notice
<dpurgert> TomyLobo, bahhahahah didn't even see that *facepalm* ... guess that's what I get for typing at ~00.30
<Chiko> happyface: is it possible to launch a screen and return immediately even though the application it's running will run for an unknown period of time?
<Chiko> i dont want the call to screen to be blocked as ineed to run a few
<nicekiwi_> dpurgert, right. how do I start it?
<Shaba1> Hello all
<TomyLobo> Chiko try -d
<Chiko> yeah doesn't work if the app blocks and if i put it before the command it doesn't seem to work
<TomyLobo> screen shouldnt care whether the app inside it blocks
<Shaba1> can someone give me a quick and dirty site that gives instruction on upgrading from one version of ubuntu running under wubi to another?
<happyface> Chiko, that's called detatching the screen. run screen with -d to do that
<Chiko> yeah but it doesn't detatch until after the program returns
<happyface> Chiko, wait you can just do screen -d -m "command" I think, try that
<TomyLobo> screen -dmS screen_name command
<TomyLobo> or something like that
<Chiko> at least thats when im running it in terminal i wonder if it will be have differently in startup
<Chiko> trying
<happyface> Chiko, nvm that prob wont work
<TomyLobo> then reattach with screen -r screen_name
<ClientAlive> jrib: seems like it works fine in ~/.local   I had no idea tha dir was even there. I see that a lot of my programs are there (~/.local/share/). Anyhow, do you happen to know, am I missing something when it comes to running a multi file project in eclipse? I was having a lot of problems with that earlier (before I reinstalled) and don't want to make the same stupid mistake if I can avoid it.
<Chiko> i don't want to reattach though
<TomyLobo> Chiko ever?
<happyface> you want to eventually reattach, right?
<Chiko> not at this point in time
<Chiko> basically on startup i want it to start 3 programs
<TomyLobo> if you never want to reattach, just use nohup or something
<Chiko> i do want to reattach but manually and randomly :D
<sianhulo> excuse me guys, are there plans to add support to deltadebs?
<TomyLobo> Chiko yes, that's what i meant
<Chiko> Ah right
<jrib> ClientAlive: I don't use eclipse so can't really say
<pidgin_user> hello
<kingbeast> hello pidgin_user
<jakey1> Hi, whats the best way to make an image on a usb on windows of ubuntu?
<TomyLobo> "multi-file project" - yeah, pretty much any project in eclipse has more than one file
<TomyLobo> jakey1 what's your aim?
<jakey1> without getting a virus
<pidgin_user> hi kingbeast
<ClientAlive> jrib: totally dead in #eclipse  :(  oh wel. thx man
<TomyLobo> booting from it to install?
<kingbeast> pidgin_user, do you have a question?
<TomyLobo> or booting from it to run it?
<jakey1> TomyLobo, I have a laptop with a clean hard drive I want to instal ubuntu on it
<pidgin_user> yes, its about seeng my ipcam from anywhere
<jakey1> I have the .iso on another machine
<dr_willis> the pendrivelinux site has several tools jakey1
<TomyLobo> actually, doesnt matter, the answer is unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jakey1> Thanks folks
<TomyLobo> hmmm this doesnt list 12.10 as a supported os
<otis> hola
<kingbeast> pidgin_user, ask the entire question and someone may be able to help you
<pidgin_user> Ive read user guides and tutorials. I did any thing was said to me. but i can't get the port opened to view the cam from outdoor
<TomyLobo> dr_willis ugh, that pendrivelinux page looks like a seo node
<TomyLobo> not saying that it is one, but it is as ugly as one
<dr_willis> no idea what that means..
<otis> hmmm
<TomyLobo> you know those pages that pop up when a page goes offline?
<TomyLobo> those exploit the former page's pagerank for search engine optimization (SEO)
<jakey1> TomyLobo, this UNetbootin is virus free?
<dr_willis> not really. ;-)
<topper4125_> ya... their site isn't pretty but their program gets the job done nicely
<TomyLobo> jakey1 if you need to ask that... are you sure linux is your cup of tea?
<dr_willis> jakey1:  scan it if you want
<otis> lol
<sianhulo> I installed vmware but cannot launch it, it says that my kernel is missing some modules. It gives the option to install them but fails, it gives out this log http://pastebin.com/3JSZtiEM
<otis> user virtual box
<TomyLobo> sianhulo ask vmware support
<otis> use
<TomyLobo> or use virtual box, yeah :P
<TomyLobo> or kvm with libvirt/virt-manager
<TomyLobo> depending on your aim
<otis> indeedy
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, that won't do, the OS is vmware based, not an .iso
<jakey1> usially I use startup disk creator but it keeps mal functioning
<pidgin_user> Ive read user guides and tutorials.
<dr_willis> the pendrivelinux site has several tools jakey1  try other tools
<pidgin_user>  I did any thing was said to me.
<pidgin_user>  but i can't get the port opened to view the cam from outdoor
<otis> I was having problems with my vmware installing linux because of my processor
<otis> but i was able to make it work on virtual box
<sianhulo> and my conection is super slow, I'd prefer to work with what I currently have...
<sianhulo> as I said, virtualbox is not an option because I wouldn't be able to load what I want as those OS are vmware archives
<daftykins> 10.04 support, does it end this April or April 2015?
<TomyLobo> sianhulo says who? :)
<dr_willis> i thought you can convert vmware to vbox
<TomyLobo> vmdk images are supported by kvm
<TomyLobo> likely by vbox too
<jakey1> Whats the difference between the server edition and the dektop edition of ubuntu
<dr_willis> one has a desktoo
<jakey1> can you not use the desktop version as a server anyway
<dr_willis> yes jakey1
<daftykins> jakey1: server installs CLI only
<jakey1> ah ok
<sianhulo> for what I know these OSes don't work with the newest version of vmware
<sianhulo> for that I'm actually trying to use 3.1.1 instead of the last 5
<mikehaas763> I installed compiz-settings-manager. I didn't change anything really. But now (even after uninstalling compiz) It pauses for about 5 seconds after login before my desktop shows up. Any ideas how to fix it?
<jakey1> is there any benifit in terms of spec to instal the server one
<yeats> sianhulo: you might just need to install the 'linux-headers-generic' package, but there are other options - KVM for instance
<daftykins> jakey1: common practices are that servers only ever have the minimal software possible to reduce exploit potential, by reducing their 'attack surface area' so to speak
<yeats> !kvm | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<daftykins> jakey1: lower disk space consumed, due to less software. it'll run faster on ancient hardware too
<jakey1> daftykins, true thats what Im ptting it on
<daftykins> jakey1: :D
<sianhulo> yeats, I'm almost sure I just installed it(most likely it comes with ubuntu)will check, though
<yeats> sianhulo: it doesn't come on the desktop by default
<jakey1> If I put a 32bit edition on 64bit computer, does that mean not all the reseources are being utilised
<sianhulo> yeats, odd, I have linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic and I reinstalled ubuntu today...
<yeats> sianhulo: ok - well, in any case, you might need to go to #vmware for further support
<daftykins> jakey1: if the system has >4GB RAM, you'd want 64-bit
<sianhulo> yeats, vmware have always been troublesome and I think that ubutnu 12.10 isn't a certified host so there's a chance that I won't get support(adding the fact that i'm trying to use a old version), might as well try kvm
<yeats> sianhulo: I recommend KVM
<jakey1> daftykins, ha not on this old machine
<yeats> sianhulo: and there are ways to convert vmware images to kvm-friendly ones
<daftykins> jakey1: just stick to 32-bit then imo
<sianhulo> yeats, thanks for all the help, gotta see if I can get it working on kvm
<jakey1> I want to setup the server run virtual windows on it an see how virus work in the windows
<jakey1> just for experiment
<otis> fuarking slow ass internet
<jakey1> there is so many cool things you can have fun with on a server
<daftykins> jakey1: virtualisation is great :>
<dpurgert> pidgin_user, why're you trying to open up some port(s) on your router?
<dpurgert> daftykins, absolutely ... until you do something daft like eat too much of the host system's resources (speaking from exp here :))
<daftykins> dpurgert: :D super fun crash-death time?
<dpurgert> well, it doesn't really crash daftykins ... more like everything locks up and you can't get anything to work
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'd get the same effect forkbombing myself
<dpurgert> lol, yup ...
<TomyLobo> until you sprinkle some kill magic
<anton____> ?
<TomyLobo> i had that kind of effect when i tried to install the cassandra package (which defaults to creating a huge chunk of ram apparently on my old laptop with 1.5 gb ram)
<TomyLobo> awesome fact: 10 minutes later i was able to work on that laptop again without any problems
<TomyLobo> without a reboot
<TomyLobo> (before that, it was a bit choppy)
<dpurgert> nice :)
<dpurgert> the beauty of linux, eh?
<pidgin_user> dpurgert, Im trying only to watch an ipcam from anywhwere
<TomyLobo> yep
<dpurgert> pidgin_user, you'd do better to VPN in first... unless the webcam isn't just open
<chrissie_o> trying to make a usb install disc and it sys system policy prevents mounting and asks for password, but even with authentication the startup creator immediately fails
<pidgin_user> dpurtgert vpn is a better way ?
<sianhulo> yeats, it seems that I won't be able to use, it appears that my processor doesn't support hardware virtualizing
<dpurgert> sianhulo, you "can" run virtualised systems on most anything ... I had one running on an old single-core Athlon XP
<sianhulo> dpurgert, so it was basically misleading me?
<vipzrx> hello ,
<dpurgert> sianhulo, well, it'll work "better" if the processor has the support ... but it's not like you're going to break anything by installing the VM host
<vipzrx> i am new to ubuntu 12.04, i love it !
<sianhulo> dpurgert, and I thought I had a pretty decent cpu too *sigh*
<dpurgert> sianhulo, huh? what do you mean?
<sianhulo> dpurgert, I have a core 2 duo, figured it wouldn't restrain me with this kind of applications
<redheat> hi everyone, and happy new year to you all..Yeah I know it's a month late..yet still happy new year to you all..I have a problem with Ubuntu, it won't update ..
<dpurgert> sianhulo, it really won't restrict you -- it just won't necessarily work "as well" as one with those other extensions -- probably something as simple as they just give the virtual machine direct access to the CPU (rather than going thru the VM host)
<TomyLobo> sianhulo do you have the precise type?
<dpurgert> redheat, what do you mean by "won't update"
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, what do you mean?
<redheat> simply when I press check for update and then it starts to load the cache..I get an error, I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu, Quantal...
<TomyLobo> sianhulo core 2 duo sounds pretty old
<redheat> this is what I get..."E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_rvm_smplayer_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<TomyLobo> 2006-2008
<dpurgert> redheat -- sounds like that ppa is gone, or otherwise not listening. just take it out of your apt sources and try again
<Phisicist> Hello. Exist possibility to change a forgotten keyword?
<TomyLobo> and none of them has vm stuff it seems... at least he word "virtual" doesnt show up on their wiki pages
<redheat> I tried loading the software source list but it won't open..I don't know why
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, core 2 duo E7200, come on, it's not like you need a quad core to do everything, I don't play games and don't use graphics applications so it should be more than enough
<dpurgert> sianhulo, it "should" work
<TomyLobo> it's about cpu features, sianhulo :)
<dr_willis> Phisicist:   keyword meaning what?
<TomyLobo> Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x) - No
<TomyLobo> http://ark.intel.com/products/35348/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E7200-3M-Cache-2_53-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
<sianhulo> dpurgert, but not as good, and I think(not completely sure)that I canot boot 64bits desktops
<dpurgert> I was running VirtualBox (or VMWare ... don't remember) on an AMD Athlon XP 3200.  That's _YEARS_ older ...
<Phisicist> dr_willis, password.
<redheat> dpurgert, is there a way to take a ppa using command line..
<TomyLobo> virtualbox will run
<TomyLobo> but without hardware support
<TomyLobo> i.e. with a lot more overhead than on more recent CPUs
<dpurgert> yup, it just fakes the CPU to the virtual machine
<TomyLobo> nope
<dr_willis> Phisicist:  you can reset passwords. via a live cd. or the recovery item at boot time
<yagmai> Why not use kvm?
<redheat> is there a way to clear the cache..?
<dr_willis> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<TomyLobo> it actually sifts through the code as it's executed
<dpurgert> so performance was terrible ... but a nice tradeoff was that I didn't nuke my main/running install
<TomyLobo> replacing privileged instructions by calls to the hypervisor
<Phisicist> dr_willis, Thank you!
<sianhulo> I will die before installing kvm, 3kb/s
<dpurgert> actually, the only system that had terrible performance was win 98 ... everything else I threw at it worked relatively well
<TomyLobo> sianhulo have you settled on how to manage kvm yet?
<yagmai> sianhulo: why?
<TomyLobo> i recently used the libvirt-bin and virt-manager packages to set up a VM on a server. got it to run in like 10 minutes
<dpurgert> redheat -- remove it from your apt sources
<TomyLobo> it's remote manageable too
<dpurgert> uh ... should be /etc/apt/sources.list
<TomyLobo> .d
<redheat> I tried to open the software source but it won't open, isn't there a list of all the "ppa" right? where is that located?
<TomyLobo> ppas are in sources.list.d
<TomyLobo> (among other things)
<TomyLobo> those arent all ppas. dont do any housecleaning there :)
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, not at all, I will first install it, if  it finish anytime this month...
<TomyLobo> only remove if you know what it is
<TomyLobo> and dont forget to apt-get update
<dr_willis> keep backups....
<redheat> ok I got it TomyLobo..
<TomyLobo> i think it will only read *.list, so you can just rename it to something other than .list
<dpurgert> TomyLobo, yeah, he was just having trouble specifically with " /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_rvm_smplayer_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-en"
<sianhulo> talking about apt-get....we can no longer install aptitude?I tried after reinstalling today but couldn't
<dpurgert> weird entry to have ... might just be a file sitting there actually
<dr_willis> sianhulo: should be installable
<TomyLobo> sianhulo uh something is fucked up
<r5a> has anyone ever done a automated install of ubuntu server? as a lab experiment i want to spin up 12.04.1 server simply start the VM and it will get an image from an PXE server or something and automatally install with a generated hostname. anyone point me into the direction of tools and ill read through docs
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, about me?
<r5a> i want to try and get a puppet test env up from scratch
<redheat> TomyLobo, I have sources.list and sources.list.save..no .d ..
<TomyLobo> redheat it's a sub-directory
<redheat> oh ok..I thought it was a hidden file..ok
<dpurgert> redheat, check that your sources.list doesn't have an entry "/var/lib/apt/... " that it's complaining about
<dr_willis> sources.list.d
<TomyLobo> hidden files all start with a dot (.) :)
<redheat> ok..thank you..
<sianhulo> the internet failed
<dpurgert> or that there's not something hiding in sources.list.d
<dpurgert> sianhulo, seems to be working fine, since you're still here :)
<sianhulo> said the terminal, starting to download kvm again
<dpurgert> sianhulo, ouch ... that's never fun.
<sianhulo> at least it is now downloading at 1/3 the speed it should, 40kb/s
<dpurgert> sianhulo, whatcha mean "1/3 the speed it should"?
<sianhulo> I have 1mb so it should download at a speed of 126kb/s, but it's stuck at 40kb/s(still better than the 3kb/s it was before)
<dpurgert> sianhulo, not necessarily.
<yagmai> sianhulo: what your country?
<sianhulo> dpurgert, well, I said it SHOULD
<sianhulo> yagmai, venezuela
<yagmai> sianhulo: i am russian, but i living in brazil
<sianhulo> yagmai, so you speak 3 languages?
<dpurgert> sianhulo, no, it depends still. If they sell it to you the same way they do here (US), the verbiage is along the lines of "_up to_ xx mbps"
<yagmai> yagmai: a little of portuguese, a little of english
<yagmai> ops
<yagmai> sianhulo: a little of portuguese, a little of english
<gandsnut> Can I reinstall network-manager from installation DVD if my wicd is broken?
<dpurgert> and anyway, downloads are still (generally) shown in bits/sec ... so you should be getting a couple hundred
<sianhulo> dpurgert, here we don't have that kind of condition, it says literally 1mb. and it ain't precisely cheap, if we take the official(unreal) price of the dollar, it would be +30$ a month
<sianhulo> 8bytes=1bit, if they were shown in bits then that'd be even worse
<dpurgert> sianhulo, yeah, and my ISP says literally 30/5 ... but the thing is there are factors that knock it to slower... my home wireless, for example
<yagmai> 1byte=8bits
<dpurgert> sianhulo, you've got that backwards -- 8 bits in a byte :)
<sianhulo> dpurgert, I have a router, but I have desktop so it is by ethernet cable(and the wifi is protected so...)
<dpurgert> sianhulo, no -- my point was that the wireless I'm using is negatively impacting my speed. If i plug it in, then speedtests show "close enough"
<sianhulo> dpurgert, yeah, you're right
<sianhulo> dpurgert, then, what kind of wireless is interfering?
<dpurgert> sianhulo, it's not "interfering" so much as slowing things down.  Router is older (linksys WRT54G...) and I really have no desire to upgrade it.  Anyway, I just ran a speed test out to Caracas, and I'm getting 3.8 / 0.9 mb/s
<sianhulo> well, now i'm dowloading at 2~3kb/s again(installing the gui)
<|JZ|> i am having a issue with rhythmbox .. every time i open it 5 seconds after it closes
<dpurgert> sianhulo, where's the mirror you're trying to download this from? it could be that you're running into trouble because of where you're trying to get to
<sianhulo> if you mean which server I am using, it's venezuelan
<dpurgert> could be that they have a crap upload speed :)
<|JZ|> http://pastebin.com/rMVEzFJC
<sianhulo> |JZ|, you will have to bring logs(open it from terminal ad post what it says )
<|JZ|> pastebin is log
<|JZ|> when i rhythbox -D
<|JZ|> rhythmbox -D
<sianhulo> I don't really know, I would search the official ppa and update rhythmbox
<|JZ|> http://pastebin.com/JjH8dB0d
<|JZ|> i have latest verison even tried reinstalling
<sianhulo> |JZ|, if that doesn't work and you can't find someone that know how to solve it I recommend you to try clementine....
<dpurgert> sianhulo, have you tried a different mirror?
<yagmai> |JZ|: removing the directory of config files of rhythmbox
<dzragon> http://i.imgur.com/jgntNgu.jpg
<asher^> hi, a colleage of mine is having trouble with his ubuntu desktop pc (12.04). when it boots, it ends up on a completely black screen. the pc worked fine yesterday and no changes were made as far as we know. we have tried removing the nvidia drivers so far, but that hasnt worked. anyone know how we might fix this?
<sianhulo> dpurgert, not yet, would take a lot to update after that, I will try to get through kvm first
<|JZ|> yagmai try deleting /.mtpz-data ?
<dpurgert> dzragon, jerk :P
<dzragon> ^^
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sianhulo> dpurgert, need to relogin to be added to the group and see if i they it right, brb
<dpurgert> dzragon, wish I lived in the first world when it came to the internet ...
<asher^> dr_willis, we have set nomodeset also (found that online)
<asher^> also to no avail
<dr_willis> try older kernels from the grub menu
<dr_willis> see if any work
<dpurgert> currently the "best" package I can get from my ISP is 50/5  :(
<asher^> will do, thanks
<craigbass1976> I have no pulse... Just kidding, but I really can't get a signal into the computer from a mixing board.  It is a good signal (plugging headphones into the main out -- where the line going into the computer is --gives me sound) but won't register in the computer.
<asher^> dr_willis, thanks, previous version worked. any idea what might have caused this issue and how to fix it?
<|JZ|> i think i fixed it by - rm ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/ ~/.cache/rhythmbox/ ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox/ -r
<dr_willis> asher^:  not really
<dzragon> dpurgert: yeah, its kinda hard to go back to slower once youve had 100/100 for a while.
<dr_willis> asher^:  could be a kernnel/driver combo bug
<asher^> is there a way to see a list of recently install drivers?
<asher^> as i said, this machine was working yesterday
<craigbass1976> I'm changing my story-- I can hear sound, but don't see any VU meters lighting up.
<yagmai> |JZ|: you got?
<dpurgert> dzragon, I bet ... too bad the Corporate States of America are more concerned with what's best for big business and not the people...
<|JZ|> yeah i ended up rm ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/ ~/.cache/rhythmbox/ ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox/ -r in terminal now it loaded up w/o closing
<|JZ|> going to try reloading my libary
<BWMerlin> I am having an issue where some hyperlinks will open in chrome even though I have set firefox as the default
<craigbass1976> Bah...  My computer is haunted.  It's fine now...
<dpurgert> craigbass1976, they were serious when they told you not to feed Gizmo after midnight, or get him wet.
<dr_willis> just dont feed him while hes wet after midnight
<sianhulo> dpurgert, I installed the thing but the gui says that I haven't installed kvm so it could be slower
<craigbass1976> dpurgert, that's funny you mention that...  I was just suggesting to someone that we play frisbee today with a saw blade.  He wouldn't let me go first...
<yagmai> |JZ|: if the problem back, can be your library defective.
<sianhulo> I followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation so I don't know what could have possible go wrong
<sianhulo> I'm gonna buy some bread so i'll be afk a few minutes
<dpurgert> craigbass1976, kids these days ... we used to be given _rusty_ sawblades to play frisbee with ... and we LIKED it!
<barrett> whats a good pastebin type site for posting screenshots?
<yagmai> barrett: img.ly is good. IMHO
<barrett> thx
<TomyLobo> ug.ly
<dr_willis> or.ly?
<TomyLobo> both exist
<yagmai> TomyLobo: it is a blog.
<yagmai> :)
<TomyLobo> like apparently half the pages on the net
<asher^> is there a way to roll back updates that were automatically installed?
<TomyLobo> yar.ly is available
<dpurgert> better than back in the 90s when half the pages on the net were crappy geocities (et. al.) sites
<yagmai> TomyLobo: no, 75% are blogs.
<TomyLobo> yagmai => half the pages are blogs
<TomyLobo> i didnt make any assertions about the other half :)
<yagmai> TomyLobo: yes, you are right.
<craigbass1976> Oh wait...  I've got sound, but the VU meter in Pulse gets stuck when I change it.  Anyone else seen that?
<yagmai> :)
<craigbass1976> dpurgert, dude, we're old...
<craigbass1976> I aw that in the theater
<TomyLobo> sianhulo why do you go the hard way? :)
<TomyLobo> apt-get install libvirt-bin on the server, apt-get install virt-manager on the client
<guideX> I ran out of disk space, so i expanded the drive in vbox, now I want ubuntu to see the free space, how do I do it
<dpurgert> craigbass1976, well, then you've got me beat by a few years ... I'll get off your lawn now
<TomyLobo> that'll pull in qemu-kvm as a recommended package automatically
<KI4RO> Anyone know how to adjust the mouse scroll wheel in Ubuntu?
<TomyLobo> (on the server)
<dr_willis> guideX:  usw gparted to resize the fs  via a live cd, normally
<TomyLobo> then just connect to the server with virt-manager and create a VM
<guideX> oh you can't do it from 12.10?
<guideX> hmm
<TomyLobo> but really, for just testing stuff, why kvm and not virtualbox?
<guideX> crap
<dr_willis>  you dont resize an In use filesystem
<guideX> well sometimes the filesystem will reboot to change the disk
<guideX> or is there a way to do it during boot
<dr_willis> unless you are messing with lvm ;) i  think
<TomyLobo> the operating system, you mean?
<TomyLobo> the file system is a piece of data on your disk
<craigbass1976> dpurgert, heh...
<kunji> KI4RO: For Firefox or for everything?
<dr_willis> boot a ubuntu live cd in vbox. use it to resize the instslled systems hd
<guideX> hmm ok
<dr_willis> make backups befor trying it
<KI4RO> kunji, Saw the one for Firefox but don't see the params in my config file, but everything would be great too
<RyanD> good evening all :).
<TomyLobo> virtual machines: where a backup of the entire disk is possible with a non-recursive cp
<craigbass1976> Nothat we've established I'm older, I'd like to date myself some more.  The whole reason I was trying to get audio into my computer is because I need some lectures I have on CASSETTE to be on my mp3 player.  Once I've got them on the computer, what's the best app for slicing them up into shorter tracks?  Can I do this if the file I initially create is ogg?
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, which is the easy way?
<kunji> KI4RO: Which params, which config file?  I'm not sure how for everything, I thought I saw it at one point, but i haven't been able to find it again.  For Firefox, if you got to about:config in the browser and tell it you'll be careful, search for mousewheel and there are many options to play with.
<TomyLobo> sianhulo i described it
<lastleo85> folks which the best alternative to dreamweaver?
<RyanD> hghjghjghj'
<lastleo85> in ubuntu
<kunji> craigbass1976: Audacity is pretty good, I don't remember for sure, but it will probably handle ogg
<TomyLobo> craigbass1976 i found mp3cut
<TomyLobo> or cutmp3?
<dpurgert> craigbass1976, what's a cassette? ;) ... quick google search comes up with "audacity"
<TomyLobo> either way, it's in apt-file
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, sorry, I was out buying bread, will check
<TomyLobo> sianhulo i described it after telling you you're using the hard way
<kunji> craigbass1976: Even if it doesn't do ogg though, Audacity can handle both the recording and editing.
<craigbass1976> dpurgert, I've got a record player downstairs -- some Hendrix, Zeppelin, and some Oscar Peterson Trio that I think is out of print...
<guideX> can I increase the disk size from the copy of the virtual disk?
<craigbass1976> kunji, TomyLobo dpurgert thanks
<dpurgert> lastleo85, gedit; vi; emacs; nano...
<TomyLobo> craigbass1976 package poc-streamer, executable mp3cut
<guideX> like boot into the smaller original disk with the newer bigger copy attached as well, and resize it that way
<KI4RO> kunji, There's supposed to be a param that says mousewheel.withnokey which I cannot find
<TomyLobo> there seems to be a "qmp3cut" in the quelcom package. no idea what that does, but the name suggests it's a gui app
<kunji> craigbass1976: Also it's cross platform, so you don't need to learn something different for windows ^_^
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, apt says I already have it
<TomyLobo> sianhulo which one?
<guideX> also how do I pin items to the quick launch bar
<gandsnut> Is it possible to reinstall from DVD and not loose system config / data?  (12.10)
<kunji> KI4RO:Hmm, what's the parameter supposed to do?  And where did you hear it's supposed to be there, maybe it doesn't exist anymore.
<dpurgert> craigbass1976 ... I think I saw one of those in a museum once :)  though, TBH, I do like the sound of records more than CDs ... but I suppose that could be because the few people that I know who still listen to records are audiophiles
<craigbass1976> kunji, perish the though -- I don't use that silly OS.  I am getting ready to set up an XP box, but just so my kids can play a bunch of the games I had down in the basement
<sianhulo> TomyLobo,  both
<TomyLobo> sianhulo good. run virt-manager then
<KI4RO> kunji, http://browsers.about.com/od/firef2/ht/How-To-Fix-Firefox-4-Mouse-Scrolling-Bug.htm
<craigbass1976> next to my recod player
<xangua> depends if you make a partition for home or not gandsnut
<xangua> did*
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, that's what told me i am missing kvm
<KI4RO> kunji, Similar to another site I found
<kunji> craigbass1976: Well, that's why I'm still dual booting, games... and silverlight because my school only uses that for letting us view lectures...
<gandsnut> xangua:  no separate partition for /home
<yagmai> gandsnut: yes, is possible. The ubuntu ask you about this.
<craigbass1976> kunji, isn't MS stopping with Silverlight?  I thought I'd read that a few months ago
<TomyLobo> sianhulo can you make sure you have qemu-kvm installed on the server?
<kunji> craigbass1976: I hope so, it might force them to use something else
<lastleo85> dpurgert like dreamweaver, am used to it now
<RyanD> Dreamweaver, yikes.
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, I have it
<xangua> gandsnut: then you know the answer is no :) make a backup and reinstall if is what you want
<kunji> KI4RO:Are you actually using firefox 4?
<TomyLobo> sianhulo now or before?
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, nw and before
<KI4RO> kunji, Actually not...just realized how old that is!
<TomyLobo> ok, what exactly does virt-manager tell you when it starts up?
<craigbass1976> kunji, what's something you could run on a linux box for streaming lectures?  And is that only live, or on demand?  I've only done audio (http://www.doopensource.com/applications/stream-audio-with-ubuntu/)
<dpurgert> lastleo85, I don't think there's "directly" a replacement* (e.g. gimp to photoshop) ...  been a while since I've used it (high school ... and that was when it was still Macromedia) ...
<gandsnut> Can I install network-manager (and associated) packages from DVD?  My wicd is broken and cannot connect to 'Net.
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, nothing, the message coems when creating a virtual machine, it warns me(no pop-up)that I don't kvm and it might be slow
<TomyLobo> sianhulo do "sudo adduser yourname libvirtd"
<Physicist> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<xangua> gandsnut: yes, go to software center, edit, sources and in the very fist tab enable the cd as source
<TomyLobo> sianhulo uhm were you the guy with the old cpu?
<gandsnut> xangua:  thx for the suggest
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, I already did it, before didn't it there would appear a popup telling me there was some error at startup, so it have to be something else
<xangua> cd/dvd, doesn't matter gandsnut; then ypu put the cd and reload repositories (with software center or apt-get update)
<TomyLobo> sianhulo lsmod | grep kvm
<kunji> craigbass1976: Well, for streaming a silverlight lecture, nothing, they use features that moonlight doesn't support yet.  Generally speaking, vlc will handle streaming, it also has a browser plugin.  If the school wasn't paranoid about people downloading lectures, then they could just put them on the site as files and they would be streamable or downloadable.  These are recorded lectures because you can do the classes online (except for int
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, no output
<TomyLobo> you're missing the kvm module and maybe the kvm_intel module
<KI4RO> kunji, Playing with about:config right now
<TomyLobo> not sure if that's just for hw virt
<TomyLobo> sianhulo did you restart since?
<KI4RO> kunji, Looks different that what I googled, but should be able to make some changes there...thanks
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, yep
<TomyLobo> hmmm
<TomyLobo> "modprobe kvm"?
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, for now I will look to migrate the vmware os to kvm and try
<kunji> KI4RO: Mmk, let us know if it doesn't do what you want and we'll try an find another solution, someone else must know how to change it for everything as well, that person just isn't me :P
<sianhulo> "FATAL: Error inserting kvm (/lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm.ko): Operation not permitted"(using sudo I get no output)
<dr_willis> no output  = it worked  normally
<TomyLobo> "lsmod | grep kvm" again
<KI4RO> kunji, Ha....seems like it should be built in to the OS, but apparently not...take care...Go Ravens!
<guideX> is there anything I can do about the extremely slow unity performance?
<craigbass1976> kunji, numb...
<guideX> it takes like 2-4 minutes to type the word terminal in the dash textbox
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, kvm                   357807  0
<guideX> or if there were an icon for the terminal...
<TomyLobo> neat
<TomyLobo> sianhulo intel cpu right?
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, yes, sir
<TomyLobo> try "modprobe kvm_intel" too
<TomyLobo> possibly kvm-intel
<TomyLobo> put probably kvm_intel
<sianhulo> TomyLobo, "FATAL: Error inserting kvm_intel (/lib/modules/3.5.0-23-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kvm/kvm-intel.ko): Operation not supported"(with and without sudo)
<yagmai> your CPU supports hardware virtualization?
<TomyLobo> sianhulo that is unlikely
<TomyLobo> not supported or not permitted?
<TomyLobo> yagmai very likely not
<guideX> what's the keyboard shortcut to bring up terminal
<TomyLobo> yagmai it's a 1st or 2nd generation core
<yagmai> To run KVM, you need a processor that supports hardware virtualization.
<yagmai> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<usr13> guideX: Ctrl-ALt-t
<gmachine_24> egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<sianhulo> so I did just waste time?
<yagmai> i think it will not run
<TomyLobo> i didnt recommend him to use kvm. i wasnt aware of that limitation
<yagmai> sianhulo: probably
<TomyLobo> at least not as much as with setting up kvm manually :)
<sianhulo> I think it can run, and it think it just warning that it could be slow
<TomyLobo> try it and see
<sianhulo> for now I think the better thing to try is to migrate the os
<TomyLobo> to what?
<TomyLobo> to the VM that you dont know works?
<sianhulo> but it is vmx, I suppose that I oughta do something to be capable of booting it
<yagmai> sianhulo: you are right -> You can still run virtual machines, but it'll be much slower without the KVM extensions.
<yagmai> in the same document: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<guideX> ok so how do I resize the disk? It has a linux swap partition "in the way"
<Node231> I love you guis
<guideX> so there's the main partition, the swap partition, then the free space, and I can't seem to take advantage of the freespace
<dr_willis> guideX:  you may need to remove the swap and resize, then add one back, that would be the easiesst way
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> also once you're in the dash menu, how do you get out of it
<guideX> clicking it again, or hitting the x doesn't do it
<TomyLobo> what's a dash menu again?
<guideX> hmm the ..
<TomyLobo> kde user here :D
<guideX> the really slow place
<guideX> where it takes like 10 minutes to type the word terminal
<purplerain> Hai. i still can't get broadcom bcm4313 to work, i tried with both proprietary wl and the open source brcmsmac driver but none of it is working. screenshot http://pix.ergy.me/u/giri/m/ffffff/ and supposed to be like this http://pix.ergy.me/u/giri/m/snapshot1/.
<usr13> !b43 | purplerain
<ubottu> purplerain: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TomyLobo> purplerain i have all kinds of bad experience with the kde4 knetworkmanager. if that factoid doesnt help you try replacing it by wicd
<TomyLobo> it's a bit rougher around the edges but not much
<TomyLobo> and it works :)
<TomyLobo> it really just the looks that are rougher
<gmachine_24> purplerain, can you use the b43-fwcutter?
<TomyLobo> it's*
<kambuz> hey
<yagmai> purplerain: i have a bcm4313.
<yagmai> i install it using the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<guideX> lol I gave up and am going for a reinstall
<guideX> third time today
 * dr_willis has no idea what guidex;s original issue was
<usr13> purplerain: iwconfig
<guideX> can't figure out how to resize virtualbox vm disk
<guideX> ubuntu
<civixier> Okay, after some googling I give up. So I installed kubuntu from Windows via the Windows installer. Now, is there any way I can do a fresh install and get rid of Windows from inside this small Kubuntu partition without any external media at all?
<Pazooza> Install Tools.
<dr_willis> with gparte it would bethe same  as if it was a real disk ;)
<dr_willis> guideX:  why do you need to resize it?
<guideX> it ran out of space
<dr_willis> guideX:  you do realize you could of just added a new virtual hard drive to the vbox instance?
<pidgin_user> anybody knows about connecting an ipcamera to internet?
<purplerain> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599251/
<guideX> yeah but the system disk was out of space
<dr_willis> and how big did you make the / ?
<guideX> I started with 15 gb
<guideX> but was just gonna be a simple dev box for php with lamp
<archduke> hewow room
<guideX> that's all i'm after :(
<guideX> unfortunetly i've been fooling around and wrestling this unity crap all day
<guideX> it's so unbelievabely slow
<dr_willis> for a dev box.. you dont really need a desktop.
<dr_willis> or just use lubuntu
<dr_willis> or just ssh into the vm
<guideX> yeah but i'm not real good in the terminal
<usr13> purplerain: sudo iwconfig essid your-APs-essid
<|JZ|> yagmai what program you told me to try?
<|JZ|> i cant seem to load my libary into rhythmbox now
<usr13> purplerain: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid your-APs-essid && dhclient wlan0
<dr_willis> since unity uses 3d effects.. you would be better off using lubuntu on that vbox setup
<guideX> hmm ok
<usr13> purplerain: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid your-APs-essid && sudo dhclient wlan0
<dr_willis> you could add a 2nd vbox hd.. put the swap on it.. then it should be rather trivial to resize the existing / partion via booting an gparted live cd.
<yagmai> |JZ|: it show some error when load the library?
<|JZ|> no
<guideX> I tried to do that, but the swap was in the way
<guideX> so I tried to unswap
<guideX> then the whole pc froze
<guideX> and I got mad and deleted it
<dr_willis> swap might have been in use. ;)
<guideX> well I was in the cd
<guideX> livecd
<|JZ|> yagmai i go to music> add music 2.98 isnt the same it scans folder now
<yagmai> |JZ|: without logs too?
<dr_willis> the live cd might have seen and used the swap partition
<guideX> lol
<dr_willis> the swapoff command would disable swap
<guideX> i see ok
<dr_willis> of course if you deleted the partion.. it should be gone now
<guideX> well I mean I deleted the whole thing...
<guideX> the vm heh
<guideX> starting over instead with 30 gb drive
<yagmai> |JZ|: and in Music -> Import folder?
<dr_willis> theres no reason to not use a huge hd.. :) if you use that space option.. the thing will enlarge as needed
<usr13> dr_willis: I wonder if it would use swapspace as a holding tank for moving files?
<guideX> the first attempt, I installed virtualbox guest tools, and it never booted again.. the 2nd, it would boot into ubuntu, and run for like 5 minutes before displaying a bunch of funny colors and characters
<guideX> so far been 9 hours and counting just trying to get some lamp going :(
<dr_willis> i think the live ubuntu cd - does use swap partions if  they are seen..   i beluve the gparted live ccd does NOT auto mount swap
<|JZ|> yagmai that option is not in 2.98
<|JZ|> going try to downgrade to 2.97
<yagmai> |JZ|: try CTRL+O
<usr13> I always use gparted liveCD
<dr_willis> most likely you donmt want to be using unity in vbox. lubuntu or just  a bassic window manager will work for a lamp dev box.
<|JZ|> ctrl + o goes into that same shit .. scanning the folder
<yagmai> |JZ|: try import another folder
<|JZ|> no folder works
<|JZ|> just stays scanning
<yagmai> |JZ|: o_o
<yagmai> |JZ|: try downgrade
<|JZ|> yah going to try that now
<TomyLobo> [03:51:03] <dr_willis> most likely you donmt want to be using unity  <-- important part :D
<dr_willis> unity works very well for me
<roger21> hello, from the ubuntu installer i have severals choice for the keyboard layout for my language, can i know what choise will match which actuall keymap for the console and for X?
<dr_willis> when you have used as many differnt desktppps and os's as i have.. the actual desktop dosent matter much
<roger21> is there a simple file that connect the dots ?
<roger21> i gess not but a direction at least?
<dr_willis> roger21:  you men you dont know what language your keyboard is?
<dr_willis> hhow many variants are there? ;) ive never really noticed  that part of a keyboard..
<guideX> well i'm glad it works for you
<TomyLobo> for many languages there's also a dvorak variant
<usr13> dr_willis: I use the apps, the DE only helps me get to the apps.  The DE that is most effecient, quick and stays out of the way, gets my vote.
<purplerain> usr13: i dont get any output running sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid your-APs-essid && sudo dhclient wlan0
<TomyLobo> and then there are sometimes latin/native script variants
<roger21> no, i have several layout for my language because there is different keymap project (the "official" keymap is pretty poor)
<guideX> I also tried it on my desktop at some point with a graphics accellerator, with very similar results
<roger21> there are*
<guideX> slow and non usable
<usr13> purplerain: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<guideX> the nvidia gforce gt610 video
<dr_willis> unity works well on my low end notebooks to my modrange desktop.
<guideX> but I suppose it doesn't have the drivers..
<dr_willis> using a  2 yr+ old nvidia card
<purplerain> usr13: wlan0     No scan results
<dr_willis> if you want lighter/old skool - try lubuntu
<dr_willis> it works very well on my netbooks
<usr13> purplerain: Did you actually run that command as posted?  "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid your-APs-essid && sudo dhclient wlan0"  If so, iwconfig |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<guideX> I had some success with the gnome ui earlier.. but it was a pain to install it
<guideX> it was one of the vm's which didn't work out
<usr13> purplerain: Or just paste results, let's see.
<roger21> so i was wondering if i choose one or the other choice for the layout, if i can know what actuall keymap are used for console and for X
<roger21> i have i have about 5 choice eliminating the obvious not matching (dvorak, macsun, etc)
<Sach> Is there any ubuntu software that can remove watermarks from a pdf?
<yagmai> purplerain: you tried the bcmwl-kernel-source package?
<usr13> yagmai: It appears that his wifi device is working.
<yagmai> my bcm4313 only ork with this
<purplerain> usr13: yes i did run the command as posted
<purplerain> yagmai: thats the proprietary wl driver yes? if yes it is also not working :/
<usr13> purplerain: "your-APs-essid" was supposed to be replaced by your APs essid.
<usr13> purplerain: What is the essid of your AP?
<purplerain> usr13: my bad, how do i know?
<usr13> purplerain: Have you ever connected to it before?  (If so, you would have see it.  Sometimes refered to as "Network Name".)
<mogaj> While trying to file a Google chrome plugin crash to ubuntu i got this error .... http://pastebin.com/hMWR1Wzi .... can someone tell what i should do?
<yagmai> my bcm4313 only work with this, but the same kernel version
<guideX> also what's a good svn for unity ui?
<usr13> purplerain: Or if your phone is connected to it, you'll see it in wifi settings.
<usr13> purplerain: Or, if you login to your router's GUI configuration and look at Wireless Settings, you'll see it there as well.
<purplerain> usr13: i currently use a usb modem, i dont know where to look :/
<usr13> purplerain: The ESSID is the identifying name of an 802.11b wireless network. By specifying the ESSID in your client setup is how you make sure that you connect to *your* wireless network instead of your neighbors network by mistake.
<usr13> purplerain: You *do* have a Wireless Network.  Right?
<purplerain> usr13: yes
<usr13> purplerain: And you do *not* know the essid?
<yagmai> purplerain: what your kernel version? (uname -r)
<purplerain> usr13: but now i am in Uni area
<purplerain> yagmai: 3.5 quantal bakport lts
<usr13> purplerain: What is a "Uni area"?
<purplerain> usr13: campus area, sorry
<yagmai> purplerain: 3.5.0-17-generic?
<purplerain> yagmai: 3.5.0-22-generic
<usr13> purplerain: Oh, ok.  Well, can you get any connection information from faculty or class mate?
<yagmai> purplerain: and what your headers version? (dpkg -l | egrep linux-headers)
<usr13> purplerain: Such as essid and encryption type and password or passphprase?  etc....
<usr13> purplerain: Or is it in the Student Handbook?
<Pilif12p> I can't seem to get my bluetooth adapter working...
<purplerain> usr13: it;s just use a simple password
<Pilif12p> It's an Intel Centrino 6230, wifi works, BT does not.
<|JZ|> yagmai i cant downgrade to 2.97
<|JZ|> i just installed clementine and called it a day
<|JZ|> i gave up on rhythmbox
<yagmai> :(
<|JZ|> couldnt find 2.97
<purplerain> yagmai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599298/
<yagmai> purplerain: you have "pre-release update" option enable?
<KI4RO> kunji, Found an extension for FireFox called yet another smooth scrolling  works well and easily adjustable...at least in FireFox
<KI4RO> kunji, Not an extension, an add on
<purplerain> yagmai: no, why?
<KI4RO> kunji, Here:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/yet-another-smooth-scrolling/
<acovrig> I'm trying to use rhythmbox-client and I get 'couldn't get app startup state' if I use --debug and any other command, any idea how to fix it?
<yagmai> purplerain: my kernel version is 3.5.0-17-generic, and is updated
<yagmai> weird
<purplerain> yagmai: ohh maybe its just your archive mirror that is a bit oudtaed.
<yagmai> purplerain: maybe
<Ben64> 3.5 > 3.2
<yagmai> purplerain: purge all headers and bcmwl-kernel-source package.
<yagmai> purplerain: and install the bcmwl-kernel-source package again.
<yagmai> for me work.
<ae86-drifter_> could somebody please help me troubleshoot my internet connection? here's my ifconfig output here: http://pastebin.com/6FmcVxyn  I cannot ping any public IPs or hosts
<yagmai> maybe work for you
<purplerain> yagmai: hopefully
<ae86-drifter_> I am running ubuntu server 12.10, the machine has two physical nics, i've followed all guides on the ubuntu website and still not working,
<purplerain> yagmai: also ill report back after lunch. if you or usr13 still on the channel. thanks
<yagmai> puikula: ;-)
<redheat> dr_willis, dpurgert, TomyLobo, this one is for you guys, thank you so much for helping me I finally found the answer to my problem...check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12006060   Thank you so much for your help thank you so much ...
<redheat> Now I can Update my whole system and Merge List problem, or ppa problems thank you so much ..
<redheat> and I installed aptitude too, I already had it running on Mint, so thank you again guys..
<ae86-drifter_> could anyone please help me fix my internet? i've been trying for a long time
<douglas> hola
<cq> hola duglas
<cfhowlett> !es|douglas,
<ubottu> douglas,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alexdeath> hola
<alexdeath> hola
<yagmai> here in brazil, hole is dick
<yagmai> :)
<yagmai> ops, hola
<reiligha> Hi. I was trying to change my ssh settings to not permit root login, but I did not find the line PermitRootLogin yes in my ssh_config file. I'm using 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> reiligha, great question for #ubuntu-server!
<reiligha> cfhowlett Thank you!
<cfhowlett> reiligha, no worries.
<ae86-drifter_> could somebody please help me troubleshoot my internet connection? here's my ifconfig output here: http://pastebin.com/6FmcVxyn  I cannot ping any public IPs or hosts... I am running ubuntu server 12.10, the machine has two physical nics, i've followed all guides on the ubuntu website and still not working. I have set static addresses and other machines on the same subnet are working fine, just not this ubuntu-server...
<cfhowlett> ae86-drifter_, possible another candidate for the #ubuntu-server crowd
<ae86-drifter_> ffffff
<ae86-drifter_> cfhowlett: thanks lol
<cfhowlett> ae86-drifter_, good luck
<ae86-drifter_> cfhowlett: thanks, hopefully someone in there can help
<reiligha> Another question: In my auth.log I noticed several times that a standard account was getting su permissions, at a time when I was not at my PC. How freaked out should I be?
<Sach> If to install a file, I use "a+x /home/AdbeRdr9.5.3-1_i486linux_enu.bin", then how do I delete it?
<RyanD> Recommendations on a package / set of packages here: Running a basic site on a VPS for a client. They want mail forwarded from example@clientsite.com to @example@gmail.com, easiest way to set this up?
<RyanD> err, to example@gmail.com, ignore the preceding @. standard email address, lol.
<RyanD> (12.04 LTS, if it matters).
<Sach> If to install a file, I use "a+x /home/AdbeRdr9.5.3-1_i486linux_enu.bin", then how do I delete it?
<RyanD> rm /path.
<RyanD> rm -R to delete a directory and everything inside of it. rmdir to remove a directory.
<dr_willis> Sach: you mean uninstall the app it installed?
<Sach> dr_willis: yes
<n0sq> anyone know why firefox doesn't work properly at walmart.com when trying to change store locations?
<dr_willis> rerun the installer and see uf it has an option
<Sach> dr_willis: you mean, re-run "a+x /home/AdbeRdr9.5.3-1_i486linux_enu.bin" ?
<n0sq> doesn't work right in windows either
<dr_willis> ./whatever.bin --help    may show any options
<dr_willis> no need to rechmod it...
<Sach> dr_willis: do I need to include the directory?
<dr_willis> if its not un the current directour you do
<RyanD> i make it a best practice to always include the path as an argument for these types of things
<RyanD> IE, use . if using current dir.
<Sach> dr_willis: I did ran that, but it only gives me install options.
<dr_willis> check its homepage and docs.  it may not have an uninstall featurel
<Sach> dr_willis: really?  This is Adobe acrobat Reader 7
<dr_willis> or ut may just ask.. if you rerun the installer
<dr_willis> so its adobe...... one of the most linux unfriendly companies out.......  your point is?
<phunyguy> I cannot for the life of me get this Windows 8 tablet to boot a Ubuntu live environment.  It doesn't even try.
<RyanD> am I missing something?
<phunyguy> I have a USB CD drive, because my USB stick is missing, and that is first in the boot order.
<RyanD> Why is rm -R not working for you?
<RyanD> err, just RM.
<dr_willis> he wants to UNINSTALL the app.. not remove the .bin
<RyanD> oh
<RyanD> how did he install it in the first place?
<RyanD> he said delete, not uninstall....
<dr_willis> ./foo.bin
<dr_willis> he also said he ran the command  'a+x'   :) but thts not avalid  command either
<dr_willis> binary installers - normally have some uninstsall option... but they could do most anything.. and are best avoideed
<RyanD> heh.
<RyanD> quite.
<Sach> dr_willis: I'll have you know that this Adobe  product proved to be incredibly easy to remove.  Actually easier than items in the repository.  Only one click required :)  Thank you for your help.
<dr_willis> one click where?
<phunyguy> OH fer cryin' out loud.  OK I have secure-boot disabled in UEFI, I TELL it to boot from USB CD Drive, and Windows 8 detected the drive with the disc inserted, it reboots, accesses the CD for a bit, then just puts me back in Windows 8.  This is getting old fast.
<roger21> hi, i never know if i'd better use apt or aptitude (for update and basic install stuff)
<roger21> i know it nowt always been the same, at some time aptitude was recommended, but i think it changed back, doesn't it?
<dr_willis> one click where? it actually made an Uninstall icon in the menus?
<Sach> dr_willis: when I initially ran the installer, it created a folder in a specified location.  All I needed to do was right click and select "uninstall".  But thanks for the warning about binary files! Will take note!
<PatrickDickey> Sach: did you try dpkg --list | grep acro to find out which package name it installed by? (acroreader-enu or acroread) then sudo apt-get remove that package?
<dr_willis> right click where?
<dr_willis> somthing seems confused htere
<Sach> on the folder called "Adobe"
<roger21> is there a bot here?
<dr_willis> err.... you sure you dont mean to say you  'deleted' the /opt/adobe  directory or somthing like that?
<roger21> for asking him frequent question
<PatrickDickey> roger21: yes, ubottu is here. He's a friendly bot.
<dr_willis> !she
<phunyguy> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Sach> dr_willis: yes, sure.  An uninstalled window popped up and loaded to 100%.
<mangdood> Hi, I tried installing a package with a lot of dependencies but I'm finding it difficult to reverse the installation. How can I do it?
<roger21> so apt then
<roger21> that's fine
<dr_willis> Sach:  i dont see how a folder had an 'uninstall' option at all.. which would be very differnt then deleteing a folder.
<phunyguy> mangdood, apt-get purge {package}
<PatrickDickey> mangdood: sudo apt-get remove packagename or sudo apt-get purge packagename (purge removes configuration files also)
<phunyguy> (with sudo of course)
<dr_willis> but it could be a language barrier thing. ;)
<roger21> is default grub on 12.04 grub2 or grub1?
<roger21> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> rog grub2
<roger21> oh
<Sach> dr_willis: indeed. uninstalling and deleting are quite different.
<mangdood> For some reason, it's not getting rid of the dependencies at the same time
<mangdood> @ phunyguy and PatrickDickey
<roger21> i want to install lilo
<roger21> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<dr_willis> roger21 why?
<PatrickDickey> mangdood, after it's removed, if the dependencies aren't needed for something else, they'll show up as unecessary, and you can use sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of them.
<roger21> because the last time i tested a grub2 instal it was super ugly
<phunyguy> autoremove, thats what it was.
<PatrickDickey> roger21: in what way?
<mangdood> PatrickDickey: I tried apt-get purge gnome* but it says nothing about "unneeded packages"
<dr_willis> ugly? You mean you dident like the way the menu looked?
<roger21> and i can set up a niccegraphical boot with lilo
<dr_willis> such a great reasson to pick a bootloader... ;)
<PatrickDickey> mangdood did you reboot afterwards?
<roger21> yeah that, even having a menu is ugly (you can make it deaseaper in lilo)
<phunyguy> nothing funky about my ubuntu bootloader...
<phunyguy> I see no menu
<dr_willis> there are grub2 variants that are 100x more themeable then lilo ever was
<dr_willis> what was that one called.. - its not supported here.. so i cant rember
 * PatrickDickey likes the Fedora version of Grub2 with the nice background
<dr_willis> i think ubuntu disables most of the fancy grub2 eyecandy
<dr_willis> given how little you actually see the grub menu.. i dont see the poiont in themeing it
<phunyguy> Can anyone point me to some good docs on booting Windows 8 machines with Ubuntu? I just want to see how Ubuntu looks on it and if devices show up...
<PatrickDickey> I just have to figure out how to get Ubuntu's grub to see the Fedora installation I just did on a different drive. Of course, I didn't install a bootloader on that drive, so that's probably 99% of the problem.
<phunyguy> I have secure-boot disabled, I just can't get it to boot to anything other than the SSD inside.
<phunyguy> Lenovo ThinkPad 2 tablet
<mangdood> PatrickDickey: I haven't removed them yet, since I'm used to seeing the "unneeded packages"
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: which machine is it? It'll be easier to find out how to boot to a cd or usb on that particular machine than on Windows 8.
<dr_willis> theres some guides out on grubb2 themeing..  but ive never messed with it
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, ^^
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, try this: install virtualbox and put ubuntu inside the vbox.  No risk to your system and headaches avoided
<phunyguy> cfhowlett, not an option.
<phunyguy> I know how Ubuntu looks anyways, I am an avid user already.
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, OK
<phunyguy> cfhowlett, I did mention I wanted to see if devices are detected, right?
<Rioma-san> Hello everyone
<phunyguy> :P
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  if you can find a  working  grub stanza to boot it. (like from the fedoras grub config) you could  put it in  the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/lenovo-ibm/54564-thinkpad-tablet-2-initial-impressions-23.html
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, no doubt you did, but I'm multitasking, several screens and sleep deprived.  (Hot date) mea culpa.
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, thanks, reading.
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, ubuntu isn't mentioned on that page.... :-/
<phunyguy> I did see something about USB optical drives, it is a self-powered one.
<phunyguy> doesnt rely on USB power
<PatrickDickey> No, it's the fact that you can't boot from USB period though. I don't think it's Ubuntu--just a general nope, can't do it. not going to happen.
<phunyguy> weird, it comes up as a BIOS option
<phunyguy> can even pick it in F12
<phunyguy> (boot menu)
<r00st3r> I checked in #opera and searched Google. Can not find anything on this. How can I get rid of the grey around text boxes for Opera 12.13 installed in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? It makes it difficult to read what you are typing.
<phunyguy> it also mentions secureboot "or some secure UEFI crap".  That is disabled in the bios.
<phunyguy> I had to disable it, but that shouldnt be an issue anymore
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-slate-tablets-Knowledge/How-to-get-to-a-BIOS-Boot-Menu-on-the-Tablet-2/ta-p/994207 Talks about the tablet 2. it says it only boots to Windows 8 or Windows PE4 32-bit though.
<dr_willis> r00st3r:  you mean grey background image in the text field entry boxs
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, that says "pretty much" and "no legacy OSs".  AFAIK Ubuntu supports UEFI.
<r00st3r> dr_willis yes
<roger21> what's the thingy that allow to install big stuff like "desktop" or "lamp" and such
<PatrickDickey> Right. There's a link at the bottom about how to configure a UEFI bootable USB drive. It's mainly aimed at Windows, but you might be able to use it to boot Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> r00st3r:  ive noticed a similer issue with some themes.   i just tried differnt gtk3 themes  untill i found one that dideent do it
<phunyguy> I thought Ubuntu did that out of the box... or is it the same issue Macs face?
<r00st3r> cool thanks dr
<dr_willis> roger21:  you can   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   and so forth.. via thir meta-package name
<RyanD> Recommendations on a package / set of packages here: Running a basic site on a VPS for a client. They want mail forwarded from example@clientsite.com to example@gmail.com, easiest way to set this up?
<Conanon> i just got anonymous os on my pc, do the programs actually work?
<dr_willis> Conanon:  whats 'anonymous os' ?
<Conanon> anyone there?
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, that procedure will indeed only work with windows.  It is the diskpart method, and doesnt install grub.
<dr_willis> theres 1000+ people here
<phunyguy> (grub2)
<roger21> dr_willis, i think theres a thingy that act like the installer showwing a list of big chunk of software instead of package
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: Maybe check into using unetbootin with it? I'm not sure if they've figured out how to make it boot.
<cfhowlett> Conanon, anonymous OS is not supported here.  suggest you go to the provided support
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, I appreciate your help with this, but maybe we better get someone else to help
<RyanD> anonymous OS is a gigantic pool of trojans. JFC...
<PatrickDickey> No problem phunyguy. I figured I'd google and see what I could find.
<dr_willis> roger21:  the package manager tools use meta-pacakges to pull in sets of apps and so forth. then there the tasksel featuree of the package managere system.  unless you mean GUI apps.. then theres softwarecenter, and synaptic and others
<RyanD> software center….*shudder*
<roger21> yeah tasksel
<phunyguy> I know a little about UEFI, and how it works, I just can't figure out something specific to this tablet.
<dr_willis> do NOT use tasksel to remove tasks.. it can remove to much
<phunyguy> and now the USB port is already broken
<phunyguy> it actually allowed me to plug in the device backwards, and bent the little plastic part inside.  These things are cheap.
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: You might be able to look around the lenovo site that I linked to, and find an answer there. Or maybe ask on their forums. I'm sure you're not the only person to try this. Or try instaling something like Fedora (just as a test) since they're supposed to have a UEFI method working.
<OerHeks> phunyguy, ARM tablet?
<dr_willis> phunyguy:  im seeing that more and more these days also on devices...
<phunyguy> OerHeks, nope.  Atom.
<phunyguy> x86
<dr_willis> cheap usb ports - let you plug in usb things backwards
<phunyguy> dr_willis, didn't take much force at all
<phunyguy> I should try to find a better quality one as they mature.
<dr_willis> I wont mention the time i found out that a usb plug will fit in a network port also... ;)
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: could that be the reason it's not booting then? if you broke the port, I mean.
<phunyguy> dr_willis, offtopic but I did it with a headphone jack.  It shorted the PC out, and the only way to get it to boot was to shutdown fully, unplug, and then plug back in and turn on
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, naah the drive still works in win8
<phunyguy> it just loosened the port so now the plug doesnt stay in as easily
<phunyguy> errr, it was a headphone plug pushed into a USB port accidentally.  computer got mad.
<cfhowlett> phunyguy, yah think?
<phunyguy> and I have done the USB in rj45, so have many of my users at wor
<phunyguy> work
<mojtaba> Hi, I run this command: startx -- :2, and after restarting the computer, I can not log in with my user anymore, now I am logged in as guest. Can anybody help me to solve the problem?
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: One more thing to look at maybe. It's for mint, but that's a ubuntu derivative. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=123201
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  login to the console as your problem user. check the owner of the .Xauthority file for sttrters.. should be the user. not root
<Taev> is there a command to check the temp of your CPU via the command line?
<Taev> isnt it acpi -v or something
<dr_willis> Taev:    theeres the lm_sensors commands also
<dr_willis> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<mojtaba> dr_willis: what should I do? I am pretty new to linux
<Taev> well whats the acpi command first
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  login to the console as your user....
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  alt-ctrl-f1 to get to the console
<mojtaba> you mean log off know and then log in with my user?
<mojtaba> ok
<mojtaba> I see
<PatrickDickey> Taev: acpi -t
<dr_willis> no need to log off...
<mojtaba> what is the next step?
<mojtaba> I logged in
<Taev> i just did -V, Ok since I'm American and despise celcius, is 44 C hot for a CPU?
<PatrickDickey> Taev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1220526 (where I found that, along with some other options maybe)
<dr_willis> look at the permissions on the .Xauthority file
<dr_willis> ls -l .Xauthority
<mojtaba> where is that file?
<usr13> mojtaba: What Desktop Enviornment do you use?
<dr_willis> it s in  your home...
<mojtaba> at the moment cinnamon, but I have unity, KDE, Gnome.
<usr13> mojtaba: ls -l .Xauthority
<dr_willis>  .Xauthority being owned by root  would stop them all from working.. i belive.
<mojtaba> the owner is root
<dr_willis> delete the file..    then... sudo rm .Xauthority
<kunji> Taev: Celsius is awesome, I'm American as well, but come on, lets get with the rest of the world on this one.   Also , doing physics in F sucks
<dr_willis> and then try logging in as your user
<mojtaba> ok, thank you
<mojtaba> I will do this
<kunji> Taev: 44 C is perfectly fine
<jakeriver> that's one terrible file this xauthority, but it can be solved.  at least i solved it somehow.
<xbanux> @Taev mine's usually more than 44 :)
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, that may be what I need.  Thanks
<mojtaba> dr_willis: should I replace that file with something else?
<dr_willis> only time ive seen people hacve issues with .Xauthority is when they do wonky things as root..
<mojtaba> I mean should I create something?
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: no problem. Hope it works. :)
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  just move.rename or delete it... it shouldent matter
<dr_willis> it gets remade
<mojtaba> ok, thanks
<GRMrGecko> I'm trying to use UCK to create a disk with custom files in /root and /home/ubuntu. How can I accomplish this?
<purplerain> usr13: hai. apparently by replacing kde network manager with wicd i can get wireless connection to work.
<phunyguy> durnit, laptop crashed.  trying that thing again.  I also found my USB stick that is actually a microSD card with mini reader.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I have another gui by alt+ctrl+f8
<usr13> purplerain  Glad you got it.
<usr13> mojtaba: WHy would you want to do that?
<mojtaba> I have heard about startx, but I do not know how should I use it. By the way, I am pretty new to linux
<mojtaba> usr13: I want to run virtualbox in full mode on that
<usr13> mojtaba: You use startx if you do not have your computer already booting to GUI mode.  (Some folks do that on their laptop.)
<kunji> mojtaba: You usually use it just as: startx
<usr13> mojtaba: Or startxfce4 or startlxde etc.
<mojtaba> You mean this is just for invoking gui from the command line, just when we have no gui?
<mojtaba> can I use it with ssh?
<bpear> Can anyone on here help me figure out why TF2 wont launch for me on steam?
<mojtaba> ssh to my hosting web server?
<bpear> it says PROBLEM: You appear to have OpenGL 1.4.0, but we need at least 2.0.0!
<cfhowlett> bpear,  because steam is still in beta and not guaranteed to work?
<bpear> http://pastebin.com/ij0NuRz3  Both fglrxinfo and glxinfo say i have opengl 4.2 ( i think)
<PatrickDickey> mojtaba: my understanding is that CTRL+ALT+F8 is used if the gui on F7 crashes. X will restart on the other tty. What you might want to do is use a workspace for virtualbox.
<bpear> I realize that <cfhowlett> , but most can get tf2 to launch and i can not
<usr13> mojtaba: Yes, you are correct.  It is for invoking the GUI from command line.
<PatrickDickey> bpear: what happens when you try to launch it?
<bpear> It appears to think i have a driver that support 1.4.0 openGL max, but fglrxinfo and glxinfo say i have 4.2+
<mojtaba> PatrickDickey: You mean other desktop by workspace?
<cfhowlett> bpear, count me as one person who installed steam on 12.04 and can't get it to launch at all.  Then I remembered ... "beta"
<PatrickDickey> bpear: which card do you have?
<PatrickDickey> mojtaba: Yes.
<bpear> <PatrickDickey> PROBLEM: You appear to have OpenGL 1.4.0, but we need at least 2.0.0!
<bpear> PatrickDickey: Radeon hd 6950
<usr13> mojtaba: Well, yes, you could do it from an ssh session.  You'd need to do export DISPLAY=:0.0 first and then startx would run the GUI on the PC you logged into, (on it's display).
<mojtaba> PatrickDickey: but when I am in full mode, alt+ctrl+arrow keys do not work.
<PatrickDickey> bpear: did you try the drivers from amd's site?
<bpear> PatrickDickey: Yes 13.1 and new 13.2 beta
<bpear> Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError' also pops up
<bpear> fglrxinfo says i support 4.2 openGL
<bpear> But steam says i appera to have OpenGL 1.4.0
<PatrickDickey> I couldn't get tf2 to start on mine either. For me it was either not enough RAM (I had 2 GB) or bad memory. I didn't have the same issue that you had though.
<usr13> mojtaba: You can run and display GUI apps on the machine you ssh from, but it is not very efficient.  It would be better to use VNC.
<bpear> Ahh i see
<PatrickDickey> bpear: I would try the drivers from AMD's site. Just to rule out the drivers altogether.
<b1lly> my brightness control
<b1lly> only controls the application windows
<b1lly> is there a way for it to control the entire screen
<mojtaba> I must install vnc on both machines before?
<bpear> PatrickDickey: I have tried there drivers like i said, I tried ther 13.1 and 13.2 beta drivers
<bpear> there*
<PatrickDickey> bpear: try #steamlug they're the ones handling Steam on Linux.
<usr13> mojtaba: And you can *not* run GUI apps via ssh by default, you'd need to enable ssh forwarding on the ssh server and initiate the secure shell with the -X switch.
<mojtaba> usr13: could you please explain a little more about the vnc?
<bpear> Fglrxinfo (part of there driver) says i have OpenGL 4.2 but it still wont launch
<bpear> Ok thanks patrick
<eboyblue3> Hi
<PatrickDickey> bpear: No problem.
<eboyblue3> Anyone out there?
 * PatrickDickey looks around....
<kunji> I hear CS1.6 is running on Linux now?  I may have to get that ^_^
<usr13> mojtaba: Not much to explain.  VNC = Virtual Network Console   which is pretty much self explainatory.  The computer's screen shows up in a window on the remote PC's screen.
<eboyblue3> I'm going to emulate Ubuntu on my Mac
<PatrickDickey> kunji: CS1.6?
<eboyblue3> GENIUS
<kunji> PatrickDickey: I think, at least I believe there is a Beta of it on Steam you can get if you've bought it already for another platform
<kunji> PatrickDickey: Lemme double check though
<PatrickDickey> Ahhhh ok. LOL I was thinking something else.
<bobafett> anyone know good cheap domestic vps with lots of ip addresses ?
<mojtaba> usr13: suppose I leave my computer in the home and would like make a remote to it with VNC. should I before leaving do something especial on it, or just install the VNC on my current machine?
<kunji> PatrickDickey: Oh, nvm then, what were you thinking of ?
<PatrickDickey> Adobe.
<usr13> mojtaba: Virtual Network Computing (VNC) is a graphical desktop sharing system that uses the RFB protocol (remote framebuffer) to remotely control another computer. It transmits the keyboard and mouse events from one computer to another, relaying the graphical screen updates back in the other direction, over a network.
<PatrickDickey> But, I might be interested in that too. LOL I've played the variations of CS (like crossfire and wolfenstein).
<kunji> PatrickDickey: Ah, lol, that might have been even bigger news
<PatrickDickey> kunji: yeah, especially since Adobe messed up and opened up downloads for an older version of CS for free. I don't know if the links still work though.
<usr13> mojtaba: Well, there would be a little more to it than that if you do it from outside your LAN, (over the internet).  It is simple to do inside your LAN, but not so from outside.  You'd need to make some provisions on your router and the ISP may block the protocol it uses as well.
<kunji> usr13: I don't think it's time to talk about VPNs is it? :P
<usr13> mojtaba: From outside, something like teamviewer might be an easier solution.
<usr13> kunji: Good point.
<mojtaba> usr13: I know port forwarding on the router.
<mojtaba> Does it work?
<mojtaba> Can I change the port, then the ISP can not block it?
<usr13> mojtaba: Does what work?  Teamviewer, yes.
<usr13> mojtaba: Yes, the ISP won't block it.
<mojtaba> usr13: Does it have server and client version?
<usr13> mojtaba: No.  Same app does both.
<usr13> mojtaba: And it's cross-platform.
<mojtaba> usr13: Then I should install it on both
<usr13> mojtaba: Yes
<mojtaba> Great
<mojtaba> in the ubuntu software center, what is the exact name of it? as there is more than one candidate
<usr13> mojtaba: Yes
<usr13> may have version number after it, 7 or 8 maybe. I dono.
<usr13> Ok, well, glad we got that settled.  Now maybe we can talk about Ubuntu again?
<usr13> kunji: I expected you to take up the VPN thread ;0
<eboyblue3> Okay, I'm having a problem
<usr13> eboyblue3: Tell us about it.
<kunji> usr13: lol, I was serious about not talking about it.  I still need to get my own OpenVPN setup working correctly.
<usr13> kunji: Yea, it's a bit of a chore.
<eboyblue3> How do I install Ubuntu in a virtual machine without an OS? Using the ISO as the system or the CD-ROM doesn't work!
<bravis> http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<eboyblue3> It gives me this weird keyboard thing = person
<usr13> eboyblue3: Wow, I dono.
<usr13> eboyblue3: Install Ubuntu in a virtual machine without an OS?
<eboyblue3> I got it :O
<kunji> usr13: I can get it where I can reach my network, but I'm having a little trouble convincing all my traffic to go over it, and also to reach anything outside of my LAN through the VPN.  I can't seem to figure out just why, I may need to actually bust out wireshark or something else heavy duty.
<eboyblue3> Wait
<usr13> kunji: Probably router config issue.
<dr_willis> keybotd=man  is the logo to get to the boot options image
<eboyblue3> Now it's giving me a blank command line after trying Ubuntu
<dr_willis> eboyblue3: vbox ca n  boot  iso files
<kunji> usr13: That's my initial guess, but I can't set a static route to something on the same subnet, and I can't have my VPN server on a different subnet because it has only one physical interface.  I've heard you can assign multiple IPs to the same interface, haven't looked into how that goes yet though.
<eboyblue3> http://i.imgur.com/9klkadI.png
<eboyblue3> Is something wrong?
<usr13> kunji: I don't think multiple IPs is the answer, (but it is easy to do, multiple IPs that is...).
<dr_willis> you did verify the md5 of the iso?
<kunji> usr13: Hmm, but I think it would let me set the static route then, and I think the traffic is getting out of the network, but can't find it's way back because the router doesn't know where to send it, I could be wrong though
<eboyblue3> I'm here
<eboyblue3> http://i.imgur.com/Ln0hio1.png
<usr13> kunji: You're prolly on the right track but hard to tell from here.
<kunji> usr13: Yeah, I should probably make a forum post with all the details, well, I will if I don't manage to figure it out on my own in a few days.
<eboyblue3> It's supposed to be easy, but it always gives me a blank command line whenever I select an option
<usr13> kunji: You do have a static IP set for that PC, right?  (Or static lease.)
<kunji> usr13: Yeah, it's static
<dr_willis> eboyblue3: you may want to use lubuntu in a vm  not ubuntu..  its lighter
<usr13> kunji:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<eboyblue3> Well
<eboyblue3> Is there a way to install Ubuntu alongside Mac?
<eboyblue3> It works for Windows
<eboyblue3> But what about the apples?
<dr_willis> i dont use macs
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<eboyblue3> Either that or my Mac's too old to emulate
<eboyblue3> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dr_willis> its a ppc mac!
<eboyblue3> Thank the heavens!
<dr_willis> ?
<dr_willis> you have an old ppc mac?
<eboyblue3> I use a PowerPC based Mac
<eboyblue3> Power Mac G5
<dr_willis> egads
<eboyblue3> No WiFi
<kunji> usr13: That's mostly for clients though, I've mostly been using this: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openvpn.html  In conjunction with the documentation on OpenVPN's own site
<dr_willis> good luck.. you will need it.
<dr_willis> i never did get ppc linux working well.
<cappicard> good evening, folks. I'm trying to build the openswan kernel module via  openswan-modules-dkms.
<cappicard> however, I'm receiving a build error: : error: too few arguments to function ‘ipv6_skip_exthdr’
<kunji> dr_willis: Same, I've had it work, but I wouldn't say well, not terribly, but not well
<eboyblue3> I'm a basic user (not the programming language), so I'm confused as to what you're talking about, cappicard
<bobafett> is there a most common program used to run a proxy server under ubuntu ?
<ike_tatto> hi
<usr13> eboyblue3: dr_willis I think ppc went away in '05 ir '06 (far as Mac computers are concerned).
<dr_willis> i got rid of my imacdv a year ago..
<dr_willis> it was... err.. poo.    ;-)
<usr13> bobafett:  squid
<cappicard> i'm not developing openswan. just trying to set it up. the kernel module is having major build hiccups
<eboyblue3> I'm stuck with this until we have enough money for a shiny new MacBook Air
<bobafett> cool, thanks
<usr13> !squid | eboyblue3
<ubottu> eboyblue3: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<mojtaba> I have this file in my hard disk, how can I install it? VNC-5.0.4-Linux-x64-DEB.tar.gz
<eboyblue3> !dunno
<mojtaba> sorry if it seems very simple to you
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  vnc is in the repos.
<usr13> eboyblue3: Sorry, that was for bobafett
<eboyblue3> !compiling | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dr_willis> mojtaba: no need to downlad the tar.gz stuff from a site normally
<usr13> mojtaba: There is tightvnc and x11vnc
<mojtaba> I have downloaded it from the realvnc site
<eboyblue3> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dr_willis> mojtaba: use tightvnc
<eboyblue3> There. Problem solved
<eboyblue3> !ubottu | ubottu
<ubottu> eboyblue3: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mojtaba> dr_willis: what is the difference between tight and x11vnc?
<PatrickDickey> cappicard: You're better off checking with the openswan people. What's happening is whatever line that calls that function isn't passing enough variables to it. It's something in their program.
<eboyblue3> I think I made an incursion
<usr13> eboyblue3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<cappicard> ok. i'll browse their site for a kernel module for the linux 3.5.0 kernel
<dr_willis> x11vnc shares the current desktop that you see on rhe monitors
<eboyblue3> !notme
<usr13> mojtaba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<dr_willis> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 973 kB, installed size 2050 kB
<usr13> sorry eboyblue3 I did it again.
<PatrickDickey> cappicard: or check for a mailing list or an IRC channel.
<cappicard> but yet the one provided with the 12.10 distribution is for the 2.6.37 kernel
<eboyblue3> !forgiven
<eboyblue3> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<eboyblue3> What did I just do
<eboyblue3> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<cappicard> oh wait, 2.6.37 is the openswan version
<eboyblue3> !search search
<ubottu> Found: indexers, ubotu, multisearch*, kde docs, pinot, repeat-#kubuntu, uses apt's stuff for getting and searching packages, if*, s !search*, botabuse, strigi and 16 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=search
<eboyblue3> !multisearch
<timaaa> [00:20] (timaaa) Ive got a major problem. Wont even boot. After i open grub it gives me bad target number, flashes to boot screen and freezes.
<mojtaba> Thanks, I will check the reference
<PatrickDickey> eboyblue3: You might want to /msg ubottu and do those there.
<dr_willis> eboyblue3:  /msg ubotu please...
<eboyblue3> Okay
<cappicard> yes, please. that is getting annoying
<eboyblue3> I'll try to provide info
<eboyblue3> Useful info
<makara> Are there any themes for Rhythmbox?
<PatrickDickey> eboyblue3: info for what? Things to search the bot for, or your question?
<eboyblue3> !themes | makara
<ubottu> makara: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eboyblue3> Oops, not specific
<PatrickDickey> !grub | timaaa this might help with fixing Grub issues.
<ubottu> timaaa this might help with fixing Grub issues.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> !factoids | eboyblue3
<ubottu> eboyblue3: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<eboyblue3> makara: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958803
<eboyblue3> TL;DR: You can't, makara
<makara> :(
<timaaa> PatrickDickey: its not a grub issue its a ubuntu issue
<eboyblue3> Oh well. You still have http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html , makara
<dr_willis> what.. no winamp skins..  ;-)
<PatrickDickey> timaaa: That link should still help you.
<kunji> makara: Well, as a Gnome app, Rhythmbox does respect the system theme
<mangdood_> I installed Gnome, but I can't seem to get extensions to show up under gnome-tweak-tool. I installed an extension from the internet as well as the gnome-shell-extension package
<PatrickDickey> timaaa: Did the installation ever work? Or has it been doing this since you first installed ubuntu?
<makara> its like that's all any of the other players have over Rhythmbox - look and feel. Make custom themes possible and it will take it's rightful place as king!
<dr_willis> mangdood_: you may need to log out and back in
<timaaa> I just installed an update today and it stoped working. Other than that its been great
<mangdood_> dr_willis: I tried restarting and logging out
<dr_willis> app themes... how 1990ish....
<dr_willis> ;-)
<mangdood_> the tip online for typing r into the run command dialog doesn't work either
<PatrickDickey> timaaa: You could try booting to a LiveCD and then "fixing Grub" most likely the update failed for some reason.
<john_rambo> I am trying to add myself to sudo using visudo but when I type anything nothing is getting printed
<dr_willis> mangdood_: what ubuntu release?
<kunji> makara: Well, not entirely, for instance,  rhythmbox doesn't support .ape files as far as I know.
<makara> dr_willis, can you say 'swing'
<PatrickDickey> timaaa: One other question. When you boot up, does it go straight into a grub> prompt, or does it try to boot Ubuntu first?
<timaaa> Im on a netbook.. and it goes to grub
<pnkbst> grub grub grub
<kunji> makara: Not sure what swing you mean, but if it's the Java one then I will merely say I hate it :P
<eboyblue3> Wait
<mangdood_> dr_willis: :X I'm actually using mint. I don't suspect the mint channel can help, given the circumstances
<PatrickDickey> !sudo | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<icloud> does anyone know how to make the xfce 4.10 (xubuntu 12.10) title bar icon bigger (minimize, maximize, close), they are so small
<eboyblue3> My emulated Ubuntu says Ubuntu 12.10 on a maroon screen with 4 loading dots
<bazhang> mangdood_, then ask mintsupport
<eboyblue3> Does this mean it's working?
<PatrickDickey> eboyblue3: That's a good sign.... Unless it's been like that for about 20 minutes.
<kunji> makara: VLC is theme-able if you want to use that, though it doesn't track all your music files.
<makara> kunji, isn't APE bad for your CPU?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | mangdood_
<ubottu> mangdood_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<eboyblue3> I don't know how long it's been going
<eboyblue3> !archsupport
<eboyblue3> Test doesn't work
<bazhang> eboyblue3, stop that
<makara> kunji, nah - functional decomposition: rm for music vlc for vid
<kunji> makara: It takes a fair amount of processing, but it doesn't hurt anything, it would be an exxageration to say it's bad for the cpu.
<kunji> *exaggeration
<pnkbst> timaaa: you have to put the ubuntu installer disk on a usb stick, boot from it and do recovery
<kunji> makara: Suit yourself, Guayadeque will play .ape, no idea if it's theme-able or not though.  Lots of people like Clementine, I've never tried it though.
<timaaa> How to i boot recovery from it?
<dr_willis> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<pnkbst> timaaa: this would resemble what you did to install ubuntu on it in the first place
<dr_willis> hmm. thats not fir 12.10
<Cub> hm
<pnkbst> timaaa: it depends on the netbook.  the startup bios message should tell you how to set boot priority or go into bios
<timaaa> I never got the cds. I just downloaded in ISO
<bobafett> seems like squid requires running apache ?
<PatrickDickey> timaaa: You have to burn the iso to a CD or USB.
<PatrickDickey> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kunji> makara: You might like Songbird, not sure if it's in the repos though, I do know it is theme able
<pnkbst> timaaa: your netbook has a dvd drive?
<dr_willis> bobafett:  i dont think so
<PatrickDickey> !burning | timaaa
<ubottu> timaaa: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eboyblue3> Burning Ubuntu, going to test on Mac
<timaaa> Burt to usb
<PatrickDickey> and one last one..
<dr_willis> made a bootable live usb....  ;-)
<PatrickDickey> !usb | timaaa
<ubottu> timaaa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eboyblue3> I don't know if my computer can boot from USB
<ArrayOfBoobs> Hi
<makara> kunji, check the APE cons "http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Lossless_comparison#Free_Lossless_Audio_Codec_.28FLAC.29"
<timaaa> I got it i think
<PatrickDickey> eboyblue3: If you have a DVD Drive, then burn an iso to DVD. Otherwise, you'll have to find out how to get into BIOS and see if it will boot to USB drives.
<kunji> makara: vs. FLAC, yes I know, I prefer FLAC over APE, but I sometimes find things that are already in APE
<makara> kunji, thanks - I tried all the others. I like Rhythmbox
<makara> kunji, boring people like me will convert them
<dr_willis> !info mocd
<ubottu> Package mocd does not exist in quantal
<eboyblue3> PatrickDickey: I have a DVD, I just don't know if my computer will boot from USB
<kunji> makara: I also like rhythmbox, I just need to use other things at times for stuff it doesn't play
<eboyblue3> Drive
<pnkbst> !ape
<pnkbst> what is ape?
<kunji> makara: convert .ape files, hmm, maybe, but I would have to look for a process that preserved all the quality.
<hellomynameis> hello, is there a way to see the signal to noise ratio for my wifi connection? I am sitting in a coffe shop with a very erratic connection and would be iterested to see if it is a signal quality issue
<PatrickDickey> eboyblue3: are you mentioning it because I put up the usb burning information? If so, that was for timaaa.
<kunji> pnkbst: It's an audio format, a lossless one, kind of like FLAC is
<eboyblue3> Yes
<eboyblue3> Uh, double accounts? ^
<eboyblue3> Looks like Ubuntu is popular
<pnkbst> it's been popular for years, yeah
<Oweoqi> It's pretty active in here
<eboyblue3> 1650 people
<Oweoqi> hey how do I set xchat to minimise to the messaging menu on close?
<eboyblue3> My Mac's verifying the install
<PatrickDickey> hellomynameis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-inssider-2-wifi-scanner-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html is one option.
<Oweoqi> I'm using 12.10
<eboyblue3> I mean burn
<pnkbst> macs support booting from usb
<Reed_Solomon> this is really quite vexing
<PatrickDickey> Oweoqi: is it in the preferences somewhere?
 * PatrickDickey doesn't use xchat...
<eboyblue3> My mac's connected to ethernet, will this be a problem?
<hellomynameis> PatrickDickey: thanks, Ill take a look
<scotty^> Oweoqi: Just install XChat-GNOME instead
<PatrickDickey> eboyblue3: only if you don't want internet access.
<Oweoqi> all good, I can't find it I may not be looking hard enough though
<Oweoqi> is it better>
<Oweoqi> integration wise
<Reed_Solomon> ok, all of my usb joystick adapters only get input if I point the joystick right or down. left and up don't work.
<Oweoqi> I'll take that as a yes ahaha
<Reed_Solomon> i tried it in windows and it calibrates fine
<Oweoqi> installing now!
<scotty^> Oweoqi: I've never used vanilla XChat so I can't say if XChat-GNOME integrates better, but it does appear in the messaging menu, so that's integration, right?
<phunyguy> I guess I better get used to windows 8 if I am going to use this tablet... :(  I thought Ubuntu supported UEFI systems? I disabled secure-boot, and even put ubuntu-secure-remix on the USB stick, but it will not boot on this system at all.
<scotty^> Oweoqi: To find it install Synapic Package Manager and then just search for XChat - you will see both XChat and XChat-GNOME
<PatrickDickey> Reed_Solomon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad may help you. I'm not sure though, as I don't use a joystick.
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: Have you tried any other linux distros? Just to make sure it's not the tablet.
<Reed_Solomon> PatrickDickey: thanks ill check it out, the driver itself isnt registering keypresses
<phunyguy> eeesh... I guess I could pull down Fedora...
<Reed_Solomon> but ill see if it shows anything there
<scotty^> phunyguy: I think Raring will support UEFI systems.  You can ask on #ubuntu+1 about that.  But be careful if it's a Samsung tablet.
<kunji> phunguy: Technically it does support them, but some hardware manufacturers don't really follow the specs, or you could be having some other issue that's not even UEFI related.  Sorry, but I'm too tired to help out on this one, I don't have enough knowledge to troubleshoot it too much, and also I don't have similar hardware to verify whether something should or should not work from here.
<PatrickDickey> Reed_Solomon: if not, then try googling usb joystick ubuntu and see what you find.
<phunyguy> scotty^, it's a Lenovo Thinkpad 2
<phunyguy> (tablet)
<kunji> scotty^: 12.10 already is supposed to support them
<phunyguy> maybe I can pull down raring as well.
<timaaa> Im just going to reinstall
<scotty^> I've never heard of ubuntu-secure-remix though, so you might already be one step ahead of me
<phunyguy> I dont even care to install it, I am just curious to see how it feels on a tablet.
<PatrickDickey> I thought ubuntu-secure-remix was more a locked down version of Ubuntu. Not so much an UEFI friendly version.
<Reed_Solomon> PatrickDickey: well already that help file tells me to apt-get install jscalibrator, which is non-existant in repositories
<scotty^> Oweoqi:  Did it work?
<Reed_Solomon> yep that did not solve anything.  seems to be a problem with the driver itself
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<phunyguy> :P
<alcoder>  is there the dev package for pulgins-good of gstreamer ? I can't seem to find actual data structure headers of those plugins
<phunyguy> I may be boned though... this tablet is x86 only.
<ClientAlive> what's the deal with removing transmission bit torrent from ubuntu?
<Oweoqi> xchat-gnome is buggy as heck!
<Oweoqi> it's crashed on me 3 times now
<scotty^> Oweoqi:  Did it work?
<Oweoqi> I'm trying it now
<chaos_plague> why do you want to use xchat?
<scotty^> Really?  It's never crashed here on 32bit Ubuntu
<ClientAlive> If I do a sudo apt-get remove transmission <- it apparently can't find the package. If i go through synaptic, it wants to remove gnome along with it
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: There's your problem. The instructions say you must use a 64-bit version of Ubuntu, as the 32-bit doesn't recognize EFI. But your tablet only works with 32-bit versions.
<Oweoqi> what's wrong with xchat?
<ClientAlive> I like deluge and want it to be default for torrent files
<chaos_plague> Theres nothing wrong with xchat i actually like it but why not something like irssi?
<genoobie> hey all
<Oweoqi> I am lazy and it just works
<genoobie> ubuntu and lubuntu are not the same, I have lubuntu with LXDE and a chromium browser
<genoobie> I am having trouble getting flash to play in the browser
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, I think that pertains to it not installing properly in EFI mode, however it should still boot
<PatrickDickey> ClientAlive: If you're opening them in Firefox, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1048413
<ClientAlive> ok
<scotty^> How is it genoobie?
<Noskcaj> genoobie, have you put chrome on?
<genoobie> I did but chrome is *super* laggy
<genoobie> I followed this guide here
<genoobie> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<scotty^> cd ..
<genoobie> personally lubuntu friggin' rocks
<PatrickDickey> I'm running lubuntu with chrome right now, and I don't have issues with flash. It might be something else going on though.
<Oweoqi> pcmanfm gives me the shits
<Oweoqi> it's fantastic but can't create links
<genoobie> PatrickDickey, which version lubuntu
<PatrickDickey> 12.10
<PatrickDickey> 12.10 x 64 to be clear.
<genoobie> 12.04 i dunno if it's any diff
<genoobie> 12.04 x 32
<Gnea> genoobie: actually, lubuntu and ubuntu are the same, they just use a different gui frontend. the packages all come from the same place.
<genoobie> that's what I figured so
<genoobie> I figured I would ask here to see if anyone encountered this with some success...
<Gnea> well I use chromium with flash in ubuntu 12.04 64bit no problems
<genoobie> Gnea, right out of the box?
<PatrickDickey> Well it was laggy on 12.04 and when I was only running 2GB of RAM, but since I've upgraded, it seems to work.
<Gnea> genoobie: yes.
<genoobie> wtf
<genoobie> maybe I will reinstall the OS
<Gnea> genoobie: what version is your chrome?
<genoobie> lemme see
<genoobie> Version 23.0.1271.97 Ubuntu 12.04 (23.0.1271.97-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)
<Gnea> same thing I have
<genoobie> urgh...
<genoobie> okay OS reinstall
<Gnea> genoobie: so what sort of issues is youtube exhibiting?
<genoobie> not just youtube
<genoobie> any page with flash
<Gnea> okay, so what's the problem exactly?
<Meerkat> yes
<Meerkat> same here
<genoobie> yellow bar at top
<genoobie> could not load shockwave flsh
<axisys> how do I make the wifi solid instead of blinking?
<Gnea> genoobie: what video card do you have?
<genoobie> Gnea a crappy one :)
<genoobie> S3
<Gnea> oh :)
<Gnea> hm
<genoobie> but should not matter (I think)
<axisys> i have having same youtube/flash issue with chrome.. works fine with firefox
<makara> here's a long shot: I plug in Sony NetMD player in USB (I want to copy music from old discs). Where do I find device?
<Gnea> genoobie: do you happen to know what video driver it's using?
<genoobie> hold a sec
<axisys> I am using
<axisys> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<genoobie> xserver-xorg-savage-video
<axisys> mine is agpgart-intel
<genoobie> but the video card should not impact it (I think)
<Gnea> genoobie: interesting. what's the output of:  lspci | grep VGA   ?
<Gnea> genoobie: it might if it's the wrong driver
<axisys> Gnea: i think google chrome broke
<axisys> Gnea: youtube/flash works fine with firefix
<axisys> firefox*
<genoobie> ugh, hold on, copying by hand
<axisys> I get could not load plugin
<genoobie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MC (rev 11)
<axisys> on chrome/youtube
<genoobie> btw Gnea thanks for your input on this
<genoobie> there are a few drivers for S3
<Gnea> genoobie: okay, try this:  sudo lspci -k     what does it say for 'kernel driver in use: ' under the VGA component?
<genoobie> savagefb
<Gnea> genoobie: do you have glxgears installed?
<genoobie> Gnea, not that I know of...
<Gnea> genoobie: you should install it and see if it runs :)
<genoobie> ok
<axisys> I am using i915
<axisys> but I also installed ccsm today
<axisys> i wonder when it broke
<Gnea> axisys: you should try glxgears as well
<scotty^> genoobie: I think glxgears might be in mesa-utils, which also contains glxinfo
<axisys> Gnea: works fine
<genoobie> okay
<scotty^> What is the output of glxinfo |grep render ?
<Gnea> axisys: let it run for a bit, what FPS are you getting?
<axisys> 299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.650 FPS
<Gnea> axisys: sounds about right. what version of flash is installed?
<axisys> $ glxinfo | grep render
<axisys> direct rendering: Yes
<axisys> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset  GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_debug_output,
<axisys> scotty^: ^
<vnc786> where do i ask question related to usb not able to detect in bios but showing in user space want to boot thru usb ...
<Gnea> genoobie: I should tell you know, I have to go in a bit
<Gnea> vnc786: older systems may not boot via usb by default...
<genoobie> Gnea, direct rendering: Yes
<cfhowlett> vnc786, you might have to try a PXE install
<scotty^> vnc786 You might need to flash your BIOS to a newer version.  Be careful though.
<genoobie> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on softpipe
<scotty^> Or PXE
<genoobie> GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_conservative_depth,
<scotty^> genoobie:  There is your problem
<genoobie> ah-hah :)
<scotty^> I didn't think savagefb sounded very good
<vnc786> no it's new MB gigabyte ga350 with amd dual core 4 gb RAM
<genoobie> oh, so now you're slamming my crappy hardware :)
<Gnea> scotty^: perhaps you can get them sorted, I have to go
<scotty^> Gnea:  What other S3 drivers are there?
<genoobie> Gnea, tx for your help!
<Gnea> genoobie: cheers
<genoobie> scotty, I think there's savage, and S3
<Gnea> scotty^: I just apt-cache search savage
<Gnea> hasta
<genoobie> there's a ton...
<scotty^> Crappy driver actually
<genoobie> S3, savage, s3virge, s3-lts-quantal
<genoobie> but my install of 12.10 did not work
<setient> god, i remember those.
<genoobie> I mean the video did not work
<scotty^> Well you don't want the s3virge driver - S3 Virge is a different card.  I know because I once had one :)
<genoobie> scotty^, what is your thought process here
<genoobie> why is savagefb not listed?
<scotty^> genoobie:  We need to get you using a better driver.  Hold on while I go and read up about those other drivers you mentioned.
<genoobie> scotty^, many, many thanks
<scotty^> genoobie: savagefb stand for Savage Frame Buffer - frame buffer=not good
<genoobie> k
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to print to output only the first 2 characters that are numbers from a file
<pnkbst> scotty^: not good? if not for framebuffers, you would have had much slower graphics all these years
<phunyguy> so I tried a Fedora iso and dd'd it to the USB stick like they told me, and that didn't boot either.....
<vnc786> cfhowlett: scotty^:  here is the exact model of MB "gigabyte ga-350n"  i checked on gigabyte website but no luck
<phunyguy> PatrickDickey, ^^^
<JokesOnYou77> Is there a way to print to output only the first 2 characters that are numbers from a file ?
<aeon-ltd> JokesOnYou77: 'man head' it might be able to do what you want
<aeon-ltd> i'm gonna read the man page now as well
<scotty^> genoobie: xserver-xorg-video-savage-lts-quantal is for the backport to 12.04.2 so don't worry about that for now
<JokesOnYou77> aeon-ltd, I looked, I dono't think is lets you select to print only digits
<genoobie> so scotty^ I am a total newb
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  use awk perhaps
<linux_is_my_hero> is there a room for chrome/flash issues?
<genoobie> not sure how to install a new driver.
<genoobie> linux_is_my_hero, they are being discussed here a bit atm
<genoobie> linux_is_my_hero, but not exclusively
<aeon-ltd> JokesOnYou77: if you do 'head -c 2 path/to/file' it works
<linux_is_my_hero> i recently did an update and now fash doesnt work in chrome.  before the update, it worked.
<genoobie> heh
<linux_is_my_hero> *ubuntu system update
<scotty^> genoobie:  I think the one you want is xserver-xorg-video-savage so we just need to work out why it wasn't installed automatically
<PatrickDickey> phunyguy: I'd check in #ubuntu+1 then and see how they're doing with getting Raring to boot.
<phunyguy> k
<scotty^> vnc786: I'm a little busy now but will try to get back to you later
<JokesOnYou77> aeon-ltd, I'm not looking for the first 2 bytes, I'm looking for the first 2 characters that are digits
<aeon-ltd> oh
<genoobie> scotty^, okay, I follow you so far
<genoobie> the modprobe dbase might be wrong
<genoobie> ?
<genoobie> I mean the PCI dbase might be wrong
<scotty^> hmm yeah maybe
<scotty^> You mean the online dbase?
<genoobie> scotty^, yes
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  if you figure out a regular expression that does what you need. you could use grep. or awk or perl or  python..
<scotty^> Or the compiled-in PCI-id's?
<vnc786> scotty^: okay ..i will trying something by the time ...or tell some other channel name where i can ask
<genoobie> the online one
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  do the numbers have to be side by side? on the same line?
<genoobie> scotty^, the online database
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i completely uninstall and reinstall flash for chrome?
<scotty^> OK
<scotty^> That shouldn't matter.  I'm just looking up the X.Org website for what Savage chips have what level of support in the driver
<dONALD> Hi people!
<dONALD> I have the new Opera installed, and the link targets are missing from tooltips. Can anyone help me in this matter?
<xujun1234> i want to use blueteeth device,but how
<kunji> linux_is_my_hero: As I understand it flash is packaged as part of chrome, so the best way would probably be to completely remove and then reinstall chrome.  You would lose your bookmarks, etc.. that way though if doing that removing it completely (i.e. with purge), unless you track them down and back them up someplace else first.
<dr_willis> dONALD: checked the opera support forums?
<scotty^> genoobie:  According to http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/S3Savage your Savage IX should be supported.
<genoobie> kunji, you could prolly install another browser import the bookmarks, reinstall back, and re-import the bookmarks
<genoobie> scotty^, a couple of things
<dONALD> dr_willis: no, only googled it, with no result whatsoever
<genoobie> I tried installing 12.10
<dr_willis> kunji: purge will not tiuch his settings in his home
<genoobie> that has the newer version of the savage driver
<dONALD> I thought I get help faster on irc...
<manadys> Is it possible to tell Ubuntu to install only the updates that won't require a reboot?
<genoobie> did not work (although I didn't really push)
<kunji> dr_willis: Ah, good, I wasn't sure if they were in home or not for chrome, I don't use it
<genoobie> so I went an installed 12.04 and suppressed the update of xserver-xorg-savage-video
<genoobie> it's on hold
<help2stream> hi guys
<dr_willis> all users files are nirmally in their  home. ;-)
 * help2stream is in desperate need of help with setting up internet radio stream
<kunji> dr_willis: Yeah, I'm not thinking too well, almost 2 A.M. here :P
<dr_willis> !info icecast
<ubottu> Package icecast does not exist in quantal
<help2stream> shoutcast not so easy as on windoze
<dONALD> I've seen 12.10 does not support the closed source ATI friver
<help2stream> !info icecast
<help2stream> ?
<dr_willis> !find icecast
<help2stream> confused
<ubottu> Found: icecast2, liquidsoap-plugin-icecast
<dONALD> so no surprise it also does not support something else
<dr_willis> !info icecast2
<ubottu> icecast2 (source: icecast2): streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 215 kB, installed size 686 kB
<PatrickDickey> dONALD: I'm using the closed source driver right now. It doesn't support it if you're using an older card though.
<PatrickDickey> dONALD: Which video card do you have?
<genoobie> scotty^, when I installed 12.10
<scotty^> dONALD:  It does, except not on pre Radeon HD5000 hardware
<dONALD> HD6400M I think
<help2stream> iv come to icecast links in google searches but its  grating on me
<genoobie> scotty^, the xorg log said "dri-not loaded"
<scotty^> genoobie:  And if you allow the update on 12.04?
<dONALD> anyway, it failed to install on my box
<genoobie> haven't tried
<dr_willis> ati is always removeing older hardware support
<dONALD> 12.10 did
<dONALD> LOL
<dONALD> I don't mean ati doesn't support older cards
<genoobie> assumed = borked because the 12.10 livecd !working
<dONALD> I mean 12.10 doesn't support closed ati driver
<dONALD> I've read it in some forum comment
<PatrickDickey> dONALD: Actually ATI doesn't support older cards. Well They don't officially support them anymore.
<dr_willis> dONALD: depends on your card.
<kunji> Well, not removing exactly, you just use the legacy driver now for the older devices an it only gets security updates, or am I mixed up?
<genoobie> scotty^, let me see if I can find the exact output of my xorg log
<help2stream> willis wud using old icecast be ok
<dONALD> yeah, true, though the problem was the latter
<help2stream> like icecast from its .org site
<manadys> Is it possible to do an upgrade from Ubuntu Server 12.04 to 12.10?
<dr_willis> help2stream: why use an old one
<PatrickDickey> dONALD: So are you running 12.04 or 12.10 now?
<dONALD> anyway, any idea about the tooltip thingie?
<scotty^> genoobie:  That would be good. So you are saying that the 12.10 LiveCD worked but the 12.10 install did not?
<dONALD> sorry, xubuntu 12.04 on 64bit sys
<help2stream> i loked for icecast2 and was presented so many options i was like
<help2stream> derp
<help2stream> looked*
<PatrickDickey> manadys: it's a part of Update Manager. You might have to install upgrade-manager-core though.
<dONALD> 12.04 x86_64 I mean
<manadys> PatrickDickey: interesting, when I did do-release-upgrade it tells me there's nothing...
<genoobie> no, I don't think I tried the livecd, but the desktop install definitely did not work
<genoobie> nor did the alternate install
<dr_willis> help2stream:  check the ubuntu wiki pages for a guide perhaps
<dr_willis> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<PatrickDickey> manadys: Go into Software Sources, and make sure you've got Updates set to Any new Version.
<scotty^> genoobie:  OK
<genoobie> scotty^, the first live-cd that worked was xubuntu 12.04 and I used that info to help
<manadys> but do-release-upgrade appears to have started getting quantal...
<genoobie> scotty^, I put together a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1110905
<sote> help.. what setting do I have to un-tick to stop the windows from sticking to each other.. the stick is so powerful that the wobbly window stretches across the screen before releasing the window beside it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1110905 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (Ubuntu) "S3 savage support is not working in 12.10 and beyond" [Undecided,New]
<help2stream> yeh was looking for something pretty how to, shall try and come bk if problems
<help2stream> thanks
<manadys> who says living on the edge with production systems is bad?
<scotty^> genoobie:  Checking that bug report now
<dr_willis> i am the edge..... ;-)
<nearst> hi ppl
<genoobie> the relevant line is
<cfhowlett> nearst, greetings
<genoobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590896 on line 619
<dONALD> LOL I just solved it
<PatrickDickey> dONALD: How?
<genoobie> scotty^, oh eff
<dONALD> #turn off the toolbar at the bottom in appearance
<genoobie> something is wrong the the bug report
<dONALD> *#1
<dONALD> #2 enable tooltips
<foxlover> join #php
<manadys> well here's hoping development release is decent and doesn't kill my server
<dONALD> the toolbar was set to "show only when needed", that's why it did not work
<dr_willis> quantal is not tge development rekease
<PatrickDickey> manadys: if it's downloading Quantal, that's not a development release.  Well not in the "beta" sense of the word.
<dONALD> anyway, bye for now
<manadys> that's what I figured...
<manadys> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html says that do-release-upgrade would upgrade...
<manadys> and with -d it's be the development version
<genoobie> oh eff
<genoobie> eff eff eff
<guide_X> eff?
<genoobie> yeah as in I effed something up
<genoobie> scotty^, you still here?  There is a more relevant line here...
<guide_X> same here, I spent all day effing up.. 10 straight hours of effing up
<guide_X> in the end I still can't boot into ubuntu :(
<genoobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590824/    on line 438
<genoobie> can't load xaa sub-module
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: What errors do you get when you try to boot into Ubuntu? Or what happens?
<ArmoredDragoon> is there any way to force my ethernet adapter to do gigabit speeds? The switch indicates a gigabit link, but the interface only shows the two amber lights and not the green gigabit light (as in it is only 100mbit,) and ethtool shows it is at gigabit, but iperf shows that it is indeed only 100mbit
<RigidWig> If I am trying to telnet from a remote address to an ubuntu server, should [sudo tshark -i eth0 -f "tcp port 25"] be able to see it?
<genoobie> scotty^, and then it falls back to shadowfb as a result
<guide_X> well I'm using virtualbox, and this unity stuff is so slow it takes like 4 minutes just to type the word terminal
<guide_X> also things like browsing folders I waste whole minutes while annimations finish
<manadys> guide_X: that's not just virtualbox
<PatrickDickey> ArmoredDragoon: It also depends on what the other end is running. If you force it to do gigabit, and the other side of the connection (computer or modem/router) can't do that, it won't talk.
<manadys> I don't use ubuntu on my netbook because of that same thing
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: Did you give it enough memory?
<guide_X> and so I keep trying to fix it, and I'm not very good with ubuntu + it's slow, so I have installed it three times and deleted it three times after I effed it up
<nearst> brb
<scotty^> genoobie:  Sitll here - I've just found that line in the log too
<ArmoredDragoon> PatrickDickey: the switch is gigabit, it was doing gigabit earlier but then stopped suddenly, I don't know why. The switch lights even indicate it has a gigabit link, but the physical port on the computer indicates only 100mbit
<guide_X> I gave it 2 gb of ram and a 30 gb hdd, I also tried with 2 processors
<genoobie> so that's at the root of the detect problem I'd assume
<guide_X> but simple things like typing text, and clicking icons, and animations take EONS
<genoobie> personally, b/c I'm a newb I wouldn't have a frickin' clue how to solve it
<guide_X> worst thing is i'm just trying to do some php dev without sitting in a terminal session all day
<dr_willis> i think i reccomended usoing lubuntu in vbox several hours ago.......
<guide_X> and this stupid project requires linux
<scotty^> genoobie:  Line 438 is OK - see line 2
<sote> guide_x have you watched any ubuntu installing videos on youtube ?
<dr_willis> so install a simple window manager guide_X
<guide_X> but that's not the same distribution right? so it's not as supported or?
<dr_willis> its totally suypported
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<scotty^> genoobie:  It seems Xubuntu uses an older version of the xserver than Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> its ubuntu with a lighter desktop
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop They're both supported.
<guide_X> you see, if I can't use unity, whats the point? ubuntu team is probably focused on the ubuntu + unity
<guide_X> not the others
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> I'm still with you
<dr_willis> if you want unity.. tne you really dont want to be using it in vbox
<guide_X> well i'll try it
<scotty^> genoobie:  Either that  or you a Franken-system with an old xserver and a new driver
<dr_willis> unity needs decent 3d hardware,... thats the core of your slowness
<pnkbst> guide_X: not necessarily
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: They're all parts of the same family.
<genoobie> :)
<dr_willis> well 'ok' 3d hardware
<sote> unity is annoying once you get adapted to it, you will soon want to try other DE's out
<dr_willis> for getting real 'work' done - many people in here use very very miniomal window managers like 'awsome' or 'ratpossion'
<guide_X> I started to like it for a while when I figured out how to disable some of the effects, but it still wasn't good enough.. eventually I broke it finding ways to lower the setting, and deleted it heh
<dr_willis> ratposion
<pnkbst> guide_X: all the maintainers for all the different WMs all focus on making it work well, and many developers prefer other WMs to unity as well
<guide_X> hmm .. I will probably try to go back to gnome, but when I went back to gnome, it seemed like the menus were glitchy
<pnkbst> and stumpwm
 * PatrickDickey likes unity just had issues with memory and switched to lubuntu instead
<dr_willis> guide_X:  which gnome?
<guide_X> like it'd click and the menus would appear and disapper
<guide_X> gnome classic no effects
<scotty^> guide_X: That is bug 1046497 and bug 1055936
<ubottu> bug 1046497 in Unity "Unity through llvmpipe is slow" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046497
<ubottu> bug 1055936 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity is unusuably slow with fallback software rendering (LLVMpipe)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055936
<guide_X> hmm i see
<dr_willis> llvmpipe is a area they are working on...
<genoobie> scotty^, the truth is the hardware is old
<dr_willis> its new in 12.10
<pnkbst> also, gnome has had many more years to have the bugs ironed out compared to unity
<guide_X> hmm perhaps 12.04 would functuion better
<dr_willis> 12.04 has unity 2d if you want unity
<dr_willis> that will run better in vbox
<pnkbst> ratpoison is small and simple enough to not suffer from many bugs
<guide_X> I will try that
<dr_willis> id bet lubuntu would still be faster
<guide_X> it'll probably be better
<guide_X> well then i'm trying to break the pattern, you know?
<dr_willis> if your system is installed.. its trivial to install lubuntu-desktop
<sote> never had any issues with Gnome.. love it, but logged in using Cairo Dock at the moment .. it can be glitchy but that is the fun part
<aeon-ltd> pnkbst: ratpoison - tiling right? kinda annoying to learn
<dr_willis> and try out lubuntu
<guide_X> well plus I need something with svn
<pnkbst> ratpoison requires you to be a moderate to advanced linux user though, or have lots of time to learn
<sote> trial and error makes perfect
<dr_willis> i dont see how 'with svn' really applies..  its in the repos.. so every ubuntu variant can have svn
<dr_willis> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<guide_X> oh because I don't know the terminal svn
<dr_willis> i suggesst learning the terminal
<guide_X> I need something with svn into the ui
<genoobie> ugh
<pnkbst> aeon-ltd: the tiling itself doesn't take very long to learn.  it's the rare commands you need to learn like switching wifi connections and mounting usb drives
<dr_willis> 'doing development' and 'not wanting to learn the terminal' is like.. wanting to garden.. but not get your hands in the dirt...
<dr_willis> its the funnest part
<sote> I suggest typing the same questions into a youtube search and watch a video on the topic, there are hundreds
<nearst> whats up
<guide_X> problem is, I'm already horrible with svn, the terminal only complicates it more..
<guide_X> I
<aeon-ltd> guide_X: learn git?
<pnkbst> aeon-ltd: switching programs is just C-t RET, and running them is C-t ! program
<kunji> svn is gross use git
<guide_X> I know git, and visual sourcesafe, and nolw I work somewhere with svn, and i'm totally lost with it heh
<guide_X> not my choice heh, but I must use it
<aeon-ltd> pnkbst: i'm already a dwm user, i don't think the efficiency gains of tiling is worth it, depending on the user
<kunji> guide_X: Ah, well then I guess you're stuck with it T.T, I don't really know how to use it
<kunji> Personally I don't like tiling much
<guide_X> on the old ubuntu box i have something called rabbitcvs or something
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: You might check the link that ubottu gave you though. It might have some tutorials on how to use subversion in a terminal.
<RigidWig> how can I omit SSH from a tshark command?
<nearst> precise-quantal is big different release?
<cfhowlett> nearst, different from what?
<genoobie> ok
<genoobie> it might be bed
<guide_X> well hope they figure out the virtual box problem
<genoobie> so scotty^ what's the general idea so I can try and implement
<guide_X> all they have to do is detect a pc which can't handle the ui
<guide_X> oh vbox eh? well disable this stuff...
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: I hate saying it probably won't be figured out. The problem isn't going to be on Ubuntu's side. It'll be on Oracle's side. Because Oracle uses specfic hardware for emulation.
<guide_X> oh
<dgbaley27> I'd like to upgrade a chroot but it's a PITA when the update messes with (starts/restarts/stops) processes on the host system. Is there a clean way to prevent this?
<dr_willis> guide_X:  thats the point of llvm - iiits suppost to give a fallback 2d mode
<guide_X> does it work better in other vm software?
<genoobie> if i change the driver
<dr_willis> i only use vbox.. and rarely at taht
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: Your mileage may vary.
<dr_willis> if im running ubuntu in vbox on my windows machine.. i use Lubuntu
<genoobie> i wouldn't be able to change back
<guide_X> hmm
<nearst> cfhowlett, im now on precise. just thinking to upgrade to quantal. some hardware and software need better kernel to run like ati :(
<scotty^> genoobie: Re line 619 - does that file exist in that directory?
<PatrickDickey> I'd just use something like lubuntu or xubuntu (or maybe even kubuntu, but probably not).
<guide_X> would it work better with a gforce gt610 in vbox? the pc I was failing with all day uses no accelleration
<Zoom> hello guys i am newbie i need to know whts the good version for me 12.04 or 12.10..i am developer i want to use ubuntu for developing purpose
<guide_X> the pc i'm currently on has the gt610
<scotty^> genoobie (on the non-working install)
<cfhowlett> !sputnik|Zoom,
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: The nice thing about lubuntu or the others is, pretty much anything that installs in ubuntu will install in them.
<dr_willis> you did install the  vbox guest addations guide_X  ?
<sote> Lubuntu is less feature packed on live cd ? so runs more efficiently ?
<rems_> hello
<dr_willis> guide_X:  best/fastest would be a full normal instgall...
<nearst> Zoom, either will work for developer :)
<rems_> how are you all?!
<cfhowlett> Zoom, 12.10 would be my suggestion
<dr_willis> lubuntu has a decent feature sset.. just not the  eyeandy
<guide_X> when I went to install guest tools with vbox, it froze and then never booted again
<guide_X> it got stuck at one of the [ ok ] stuff in the beginning
<cfhowlett> Zoom, also the dell/ubuntu customized developer version is called "sputnik"
<scotty^> genoobie: (on the non-working install)
<guide_X> I rebooted a few times and it was just hosed, so I went for a reinstall
<PatrickDickey> sote: It's a lightweight version of Ubuntu. Instead of some of the ubuntu applications, it uses others. Like Gnumeric instead of LibreOffice Calc.
<guide_X> I am afraid to install the tools now heh
<nearst> guide_X, u install expension pack for vbox?
<dr_willis> i belive theres a site somewhere that has vbox images also for differnt os's  - but those might  be altereed from a normal ubuntu install
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: Actually installing the tools might be a good idea.
<sote> guide_x: remove your graphics card and plug it back in... tricks it into thinking it's brand new then try to solve your issues
<dr_willis> guide_X:  so install lubuntu-desktop package and see how well it workss
<rems_> hey, is there data and general conscience about an increse of the kernal panics with the new ubuntu versions? 12.xx and 11xx too?!
<rems_> just to know
<guide_X> hmm i'm afraid to heh
<rems_> because i experience it with different computers
<sote> thanks PatrickDickey
<guide_X> are those even made by the same people
<dr_willis> guide_X:  you do know you can backup and clone vmware installs?
<dr_willis> err vbox instals ;)
<guide_X> yeah
<scotty^> rems: That data is in launchpad if you use the correct query URI
<rems_> so i can't install new versions and can't get the benefice of updates!
<cfhowlett> rems_, no hard stats that i know of, but I'd suggest the LTS version to avoid those kind of issues ... for the most part
<dr_willis> backup your setup... play with it.. restore it if needed
<guide_X> but I hadn't thjought of it all day
<guide_X> but I will
<guide_X> I think i'll try it on this machine instead
<dr_willis> the vbox manual is worth reading also....
<guide_X> it has the beefy video
<PatrickDickey> guide_X: http://virtualboximages.com/Free.VirtualBox.VDI.Downloads I haven't tried these, nor do I recommend them. But, they're there. And there's an ubuntu 12.10 one.
<guide_X> hmm cool
<scotty^> genoobie: ????
<guide_X> i'll give it a shot
<dr_willis> vbox really isent using your video card.. untill you install the guest  addations...
<guide_X> hmm ok
<ArmoredDragoon> PatrickDickey: apparently the driver is at fault http://www.rvdavid.net/how-to-get-gigabit-speeds-from-rtl81118168b-pci-express-gigabit-ethernet-controller-on-ubuntu-linux/
<guide_X> I guess I was afraid to use it after that first time
<ArmoredDragoon> PatrickDickey: ubuntu loads the wrong driver
<sote> learn from trial and error
<PatrickDickey> ArmoredDragoon: Does the site tell you how to fix the problem?
<rems_> cfhowlett, yeah?! LTS you say... i'll try it with a livecd
<rems_> but i think i tried it
<rems_> cfhowlett, 12.04?!
<cfhowlett> !LTS|rems_,
<ubottu> rems_,: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<rems_> cfhowlett, i tried it, but it was on usb live, could be a prob?!
<guide_X> hmm brb, thanks for the help
<rems_> ubottu,
<cfhowlett> rems_,  usb shouldn't effect kernel performance ...
<rems_> ubottu, cfhowlett :  i tried it, but it was on usb live, could be a prob?!
<ubottu> rems_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArmoredDragoon> PatrickDickey: yeah
<ArmoredDragoon> PatrickDickey: well, mostly
<rems_> lol ubottu
<rems_> ah ah :)
<rems_> ok cfhowlett
<rems_> cfhowlett, hmmm
<nearst> gj ubottu
<rems_> cfhowlett, i can't install new versions and get the update, i only can use ubuntu 10.xx, from 11.xx, iget a problem :) the same with the new versions of linux mint, etc, debian too
<scotty^> genoobie:  That file is not in that diretory on my 12.04 32 bit install, but I don't have an S3 card.  That directory does have drivers for a lot of other cards that I don't have though.
<sote> <-- is away from computer
<rems_> cfhowlett, do they share something in common? about the kernel or something?!
<scotty^> genoobie:  So you might need to copy it there manually
<cfhowlett> rems_ what error message do you get on update failure ...
<nearst> try with sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<cfhowlett> rems_, are you on some funky homebuilt computer with customized hardware or something?
<rems_> cfhowlett, nope, with my 10.10 installed, it is said that the version is no longer supported and that i have to upgrade in order to get the update in the future
<rems_> cfhowlett, lol, i am on an acer aspire 9920
<cfhowlett> rems_, and you're getting kernel panics with multiple distros?  I'd still suspect hardware
<rems_> cfhowlett, yes
<dr_willis> definatly sounds  like suspect hardware
<rems_> dr_willis, cfhowlett : what kind of suspision?! sick CPU?
<cfhowlett> rems_, check the OEM site and update everything.  Might be a new bios update or something ...
<dr_willis> start with a memtest for a while... thats the easiest test to run
<sobersabre> hi. I have added a new hdd 500Gbi (currently located as sdb) into a quantal i686 machine with 4g mem and an old 160Gbi disk
<sobersabre> I want to lvm'ize it.
<dr_willis> a good dusting and reseating of the ram never hurts ;) unless you zap it with static
<SolarisBoy> add it to the pv and extend the vg then the lvm sobersabre
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: so you have an existing lvm disk i assume?
<sobersabre> question is: what partitions to keep inside the LVM ? any partitions to avoid LVM ?
<qasim> how to install .tar files.... when i try to run the command "./configure" it says no such file or directory......... please help
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: new disk should have no partitions if so you can wipe the partitiona and add the whole disk
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: nope. the current disk is a plain partitioning scheme - /boot, /, /tmp, /var, /home, /aux
<dr_willis> qasim:  you extract the  archives (tar is an archive) then you see what it extraccted
<scotty^> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<dr_willis> qasim:  what are you trying to install exactly?
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: ok then are you using lvm anywhere on that system presently?
<qasim> i extracted tar files in the home folder
<qasim> and then i tried to run the ./configure command
<dr_willis> qasim:  so you cd'd into the directory it made?
<scotty^> On the command line i think it's untar
<dr_willis> qasim:  you hace to be in the source codes directory ;)
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: yes. and I don't want to just ADD it, I want to replace the old disk, keep the data on the new one, use it as the main, and then turn the old disk into a backup store.
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: gotcha
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: I remember there were times when systems had difficulty to boot from LVM<
<qasim> i extracted it in the home folder ....so i think there is no  need to change directory..right?
<dr_willis> qasim:   why woild you think that?
<sobersabre> I mean when /boot was on LVM.
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: correct its best to leave boot on a plain ext3/4
<dr_willis> qasim:  ./configure is loooking for a file in the current directory... wwhich is NOt located in your home directory.. b ut in the source code directory
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: I'm from those who still keep /boot on ext2 :)
<SolarisBoy> right on
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: so how about swap ?
<qasim> oh okay
<dr_willis> qasim:  use the ls command to see whats in the directory? :) if theres no 'configure' file... then you are not in the right place
<SolarisBoy> mines on ext4 the only real diff is a journal i suppose - sobersabre swap may be lvm
<dr_willis> qasim:  what are you trying to compile?
<qasim> dr_willis,  thanks
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: I think that would be all then :) cool.
<qasim> some IP changer
<dr_willis> ip chanager?  and whats it supposed to do exactly?
<scotty^> qasim:  You want to change the Internet Protocol?
<qasim> yeah
<qasim> scotty^,  yeah
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: all good =) - sobersabre just pvcreate the new disk to mark it as a pv and then vgcreate and lvcreate - then move your system over - i would say rather do a clean install to that LVM root (like name the lvm rootfs or such) and then rsync your home and re-install your packages or whatever order you like i guess ?
<dr_willis> what is it supposed to do exactly?
<scotty^> qasim:  You realise that your machine will not be able to access the Internet if you do that
<qasim> erm
<qasim> well
<scotty^> qasim:  The networking protocols need to match.
<qasim> no idea :(
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: b/c of fstab re-edit ?
<helmut_> hi
<SolarisBoy> fstab would need an edit - so would grub assuming the grub/mbr stays in the same place in your case -
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: ^
<scotty^> qasim: You have no idea what it does but you still want to compile it?
<dr_willis> qasim:  you may gain more benifits by reading up on ubuntu and linux basics and fundamentals. ;)
<rems_> cfhowlett, oem website?
<dr_willis> because i bet you havent installed the proper developer tools either... yet qasim
<qasim> dr_willis,  and scotty^  actually there are certain sites that does not accept my IP there fore i need to change the IP to get access
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: so as long as I *remember* to edit the fstab properly (testing it with chroot), and to install the mbr properly, I can move data to the new lvm located partitions, I shall be good.
<SolarisBoy> sure
<rems_> oh, ok cfhowlett
<dr_willis> qasim:   use a proxy or tor.
<cfhowlett> rems_, original equipment manufacturer  e.g. Dell, Asus, etc.
<dr_willis> qasim:  because i doubt if that app will 'alter your ip' from what they see....
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: now - dont take that for as simple as it sounds... just do it all right =) - eg move things over, ensure that grub/fstab point to the proper things
<scotty^> qasim:  That's not your IP.  That's your IP address.  BIG difference.
<rems_> yeah cfhowlett thanks
<qasim> oh
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: but in general yes correct you can
<scotty^> qasim:  The easiest solution is probably just to use a free web proxy
<qasim> dr_willis,  i tried to find any web proxy
<sobersabre> SolarisBoy: never underestimate small step-by-step migration path :)
<asa> fuck
<dr_willis> qasim:  tor should work for you
<qasim> but it does not support java applets
<qasim> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<sobersabre> ok
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: =) right on - you'll be fine - in fact it seems you would have a system with one /boot and a standard / on std partitioning and also a / on lvm at the end -
<SolarisBoy> sobersabre: so testing should be simple enough
<rems_> cfhowlett, thank you! when you mean "update everything", you mean just the bios, right?! i have to install windows now, in order to do it :) ok, i'll try:)
<SolarisBoy> so before you *delete* the initial system - test/boot - then youll be cool
<kunji> qasim: You could also look into using a regular proxy, but tor is free and I think a better solution.
<qasim> dr_willis,  scotty^  please recommend any free proxy web that supports java applets please
<kunji> qasim: tor would be better
<dr_willis> qasim:  no idea. i cant imagine why they dont support java applets
<qasim> kunji,  olrite let me read up over tor and then i will get back to you guys if i faced any problem in installing
<qasim> thanks heaps
<dr_willis> not used tor in ages
<cfhowlett> rems_, the hardware updates, if any, might improve performance.
<guideX> hmm it's still slow, but I think it's faster now using the premade virtual machine
<guideX> because the tools are installed
<guideX> it seems a lot more usable
<scotty^> qasim: The first one in a google search is http://www.zend2.com/  but I've never tried it.
<qasim> scotty^,  ty..let me chk it
<guideX> actually it's pretty fast...
<bobafett> is there a common GUI for squid ?
<vnc786> scotty^: can u help now
<dr_willis> !ebox | bobafett
<ubottu> bobafett: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<scotty^> vnc786: What is your motherboard model again?
<bobafett> thanks
<vnc786> using MB "gigabyte ga-350n" cpu amd dual core and using systemrescue bootable uub
<vnc786> it has been shipped 2 weeks ago...
<dr_willis> brand new cutting edge hardware. ;)
<dr_willis> or has it been out for a while?
<mvk> hi guys, i got a Broadcom 43224 wireless wifi card in my system
<aeon-ltd> ok
<mvk> after a kernel update, i need to run apt-get reinstall bcwm-sources   (exact package name i forgot)
<mvk> but it depends on the linux kernel -headers, which need to match the running kernel
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<mvk> if i let my system update automatically, and i get a new kernel
<mvk> this means, i need to install the latest kernel headers myself (by hand) using an ethernet cable
<scotty^> vnc786:  That's  not right
<mvk> is it possible to automatically get newer versions of the linux-headers?
<scotty^> vnc786: Although if it's that new there might not be a newer BIOS yet.
<mvk> (now every time i get a kernel update, my wifi breaks)
<dr_willis> mvk: checked askubuntu.com? they may have an answer.
<mvk> done, no answer
<riz0n> After doing recent updates on my Ubuntu Server, I am getting nag that my /boot is 89% full. What files should I remove to free up space?
<dr_willis> seen this asked in here befor also..
<mvk> link?
<mvk> ahh ok, in this chan
<dr_willis> riz0n: how big is  /?
<dr_willis> and./boot
<mvk> if i would automatically get the latest linux-header package with every new kernel i get, its all fine :)
<scotty^> vnc786: Did u mean GA-E350N?
<guideX> it's perfectly usable for dev purposes with the guest software
<riz0n> The / is 107.83 with 7.4% total in use. /boot must be around 222 megs I guess.
<riz0n> ^107.83 GB
<dr_willis> riz0n: you can remove old kernels basically
<mvk> dr_willis, thanks for the (little) help
<guideX> do you know how I can get rabbitcsv, it seems like only rabbit for gedit is available, but for ubuntu 11.04, it had rabbit baked into the gnume ui
<mvk> all others.. if you want kernel headers to be updated with your kernel:
<mvk> http://superuser.com/questions/215236/automatic-linux-headers-installation
<riz0n> So anything not 3.2.0-17
<riz0n> I mean -37 heh
<Ben64> mvk: thats almost the answer
<mvk> yeps
<Ben64> mvk: more better answer is --- sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<dr_willis> yep. keep like the last 2 or 3)
<guideX> I could just right click in the folder view, and it had rabbit commands in the menus, like with tortoise
<riz0n> Thanks :)
<mvk> noo...  Ben64 , if you install linux-headers-generic, you always get the latest linux headers
<Ben64> mvk: on some systems, yes
<mvk> seriously
<riz0n> I always wondered if there really was a purpose to keeping the old kernels around.
<Ben64> mvk: my command line works on 100% of systems
<mvk> Ben64, i feel like you're making something up ... to show off ur cool linux skills :D
<mvk> because that guy of the topic writes 'Those meta-packages keep track of the installed kernel and get updated automagically when a new kernel (and hence a kernel-header) package is available.'
<Ben64> mvk: the problem is not every system uses the generic kernel
<mvk> Ben64, ok, now you have a good point
<mvk> but i seem to: Linux mvkmbubu 3.5.0-23-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 13:15:40 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> but if you tried my command line, it'd do linux-headers-generic :)
<Ben64> try "echo sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`"
<Ben64> to see what it'd do
<mvk> all SUPER happy with my Ubuntu (on macbook air 2011)
<riz0n> Good night my friends
<mvk> ok
<Ben64> just a little detail that is often overlooked
<Ben64> noticed it when i installed on a 32bit system
<mvk> Ben64, on my system it added 'generic' on the packagename
<Ben64> yep
<mvk> i guess with a low-latency kernel for example, it would add linux-headers-generic-lowlatency
<Ben64> or pae
<mvk> ok, but there is no metapackage for those kernels
<Ben64> ooh, there isn't?
<mvk> so you can get the kernel headers updated?
<Ben64> there are linux-headers-generic-pae, linux-headers-lowlatency, linux-headers-lowlatency-pae
<mvk> Ben64, there is .. linux-headers-lowlatency
<liquidmetal> Is it possible to make my linux machine a wifi repeater?
<mvk> yeps, so if you would install either of those; you wouldnt have to use your command
<mvk> liquidmetal, i think its called a bridge
<Ben64> my command would install whichever one it needs
<liquidmetal> mvk: okay - let me look that up
<liquidmetal> mvk: I'll need two wifi adapters on my laptop for that... so I guess that's not possible
<nn0101> hi
<cfhowlett> nn0101, greetings
<mvk> liquidmetal, if you put youre wifi card into 'adhoc' mode
<nn0101> just installed encrypted lvm on 12.10. now when booting it just goes into infinite
<nn0101> cfhowlett: howdy
<mvk> then you can connect with another machine to trough wifi to the laptop
<nn0101> anyone can tell me what's happening?
<mvk> liquidmetal,  but then you would need to use ethernet on the laptop
<nn0101> i don't get any grub message or anything
<cfhowlett> nn0101, hey.  sorry that's totally over my head.  stay in channel ... there're are some pretty clever people here.  Also consider #ubuntu-server
<scotty^> liquidmetal:  U can also buy a wifi range extender
<liquidmetal> scotty^: yup. Considering that as well.
<cfhowlett> liquidmetal, or you can build  DIY extender
<nn0101> cfhowlett: right
<liquidmetal> cfhowlett: the one with the can?
<cfhowlett> liquidmetal, indeed.  I also built a wifi predator ...
<Bray90820> so
<Bray90820> executing grub-install /dev/sda failed
<Fuzzles> Can someone help me, how can i get my Driving Theory Disk working in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, sudo grub-install
<Bray90820> from the live disc?
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, is it supposed to be run in windows?
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, correct
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> but i should note that i have more then one drive
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, Yes when i run it in wine it checks my requirements be fails because its not  windows any way round it?
<Bray90820> 2 2TB drives as an LVM and a 40GB drive for the system
<Bray90820> so how would i tell it where to install
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, you'll need to specify driven then and maybe partition.
<Bray90820> it would be my /boot right
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, if wine won't run it, you might consider installing windows in a virtualbox and running your program in the box
<Bray90820> cfhowlett would it go in my /boot
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, Would that work? i mean will it detect that its windows adn work?
<liquidmetal> cfhowlett scotty^ mvk, do you think it's possible to have an adsl model+router to act as a repeater?
<PatrickDickey> Fuzzles: what error do you get when you try running it in wine?
<texla> Ubuntu-12.04.1 ..I installed to a 16 gb usb flash drive...installed grub-1.99 to sdc...when I press shift to bring up grub menu I get grub loading then it goes to another window
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, I'm going to bail as your setup is way more complex than anything I've ever booted.  please ask in channel.
<Bray90820> what i am asking is does grub install to /boot
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, virtual box windows should run just as *well* as native installed windows ... lots of people keep an old XP in a box for just such a use.
<PatrickDickey> Fuzzles: as far as running in a virtual machine, yes it would work. Because as far as the disc (or Windows) is concerned, you'll *be* running Windows.
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, That the disc says i dont have the requirements such as windows, its not a wine error its what the disc says
<Bray90820> Anyone know where grub installs to?
 * PatrickDickey has XP in one, Vista in another
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, this is a server?  also #ubuntu-server
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, PatrickDickey thanks guys what windows version you recommend?
<Bray90820> well
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles, whatever the disk requires
<Bray90820> it's the desktop version
<Bray90820> but i use it as a server
<PatrickDickey> Fuzzles: whatever the disc requires and whatever you can legally get.
<scotty^> liquidmetal: If it's mulithoned (two wifi adaptors), then yes.  Otherwise it will depend on the model of the router and whether the manufacturer included that feature - I doubt it though.  It should be fairly eveident if you login to your router and check the setup pages one by one.
<Fuzzles> cfhowlett, PatrickDickey, ok thanks i have windows 7 so ill use that
<PatrickDickey> Fuzzles: Sounds good. You can also have wine report that it's running Windows 7.
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, what in a VM?
<Bray90820> so does anyone know where grub installs to
<PatrickDickey> Bray90820: Grub installs to /boot/grub
<Auv5> Bray90820: If you're looking for the grub config files, they can be found in /boot/grub.
<Auv5> Oops.
<Auv5> :P
<Bray90820> so it is /boot
<PatrickDickey> Fuzzles: No, I mean you can use winetricks to set your Windows Version in Wine. ANd install a few other files that it might need.
<Auv5> Yes.
<Bray90820> so to manually install grub it would be something such as
<Bray90820> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, is it worth trying a VM first?
<timmm> hello Im wondering how to set the screen brightness with setpci
<PatrickDickey> How often will you need to use it Fuzzles? that's what will make your decision.
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, well as much as i can i guess as im learning to drive
<Bray90820> to manually install grub would it be something such as
<Bray90820> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<PatrickDickey> Then I'd say yes.
 * PatrickDickey that was for Fuzzles
<texla> Ubuntu-12.04.1 ..I installed to a 16 gb usb flash drive...installed grub-1.99 to sdc...when I press shift to bring up grub menu I get grub loading then it goes to another window
<PatrickDickey> Bray90820: man grub-install will give you the options.
<nn0101> does encrypted lvm installation work on 12.10?
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> i will try it
<Bray90820> the worst thing that happens is i have to restore my LVM from a backup
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, ok thanks ill try it and ill get back here if i need help thanks
<iboB> hey can i set a directory (say ~/myinclude) to be used as a gcc include search path without adding it each time with -I
<nn0101> i am starting to to think why my installation won't work even after installing grub on MBR and having unencrypted /boot.
<nn0101> (and it's a fresh 12.10 installation! haha)
<PatrickDickey> Good luck Fuzzles. If the issues are with Windows itself, we probably won't be able to help out. But if it's with the linux side of things, we should be able to.
<nn0101> iboB: -I ~/myinclude
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, ok thanks mate
<iboB> nn0101, that precisely what i'm trying to avoid
<iboB> *that's
<nn0101> iboB: C_INCLUDE_PATH/CPP_INCLUDE_PATH
<nn0101> iboB: make them your env. variable
 * nn0101 checks to see if unencrypted lvm setup work
<iboB> nn0101, thanks
<Bray90820> sudo grub-install did not work
<Bray90820> no command was founf
<Bray90820> found
<nn0101> Bray90820: did install grub to MBR not work for you? 12.10?
<nn0101> s/install/installing
<sig-wall> to use grub-install you have to install grub2-pc or grub2-efi package, depending on your hardware platform
<nn0101> MBR = /dev/sda (512 bytes of your block device)
<Bray90820> 12.04
<RigidWig> how can I best find out what's blocking incoming remote smtp/telnet connections to an ubuntu server?
<nn0101> Bray90820: grub-install /dev/sda (or whateveR)
<nn0101> Bray90820: install to block device if there's no OS
<nn0101> other OS
<Bray90820> should i put the partition number
<Bray90820> there is only ubuntu and an LVM
<nn0101> no
<nn0101> LVM is a volume mnagement thingy not an OS ;)
<Bray90820> i know that
<Bray90820> so ubuntu 12.04 is the only os installed
<nn0101> is it encrypted?
<nn0101> i am trying to understand if i shouldn't use LVM+luks on my 12.10. i think its fucked setup
<nn0101> atm, it fails to boot
<nn0101> LVM+luks+unecrypted boot partition+MBR on block dev => fail
<Noskcaj> nn0101, the report a bug
<Noskcaj> *then
<dr_willis> jyou need more buzzwords and codes/letters ;)
<nn0101> i am just suprised no one's looked into it from ubuntu-dev
<Bray90820> grub-install doesn't work
<dr_willis> !luks
<nn0101> and that such a mianstream distro would let such a bug be present in releases at all
<dr_willis> im not even sure what LUKS is. ;) i see so many people in hwere with lvm problems  i stay with the simple old ways
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Bray90820> well i have no lvm problem
<nn0101> if the distros don't support luks, take the freaking option off the debian install. otherwise, if you intend to support it, do it properly!
<sindhu_> Hello, anybody around?
<nn0101> atm, its ally willy nilly
<cfhowlett> sindhu_, only about 1000 or so
<bool> Why is Memtest listed in the grub menu? Is it really that much need for testing memory for the regular user?
<Bray90820> so grub-install did not work
<sindhu_> I am unable to compile empathy from git.gnome.org/empathy master branch in quantal and raring (cloud-images.ubuntu.com vagrant box)
<cfhowlett> sindhu_, raring is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Auv5> It's awfully fun to say "I'm unable to compile empathy"
<cfhowlett> bool, memory failure is common ...
<cfhowlett> Auv5, clever
<sindhu_> I am not new to command line nor to ubuntu. am an intern with GNOME, am trying to test out empathy for a bug to fix. can somebody help me solve dependencies please?
<sindhu_> cfhowlett: thank you, I'll check there for raring related issues.
<cfhowlett> sindhu_, might need to take this to empathy support for best results
<Bray90820> could i do sudo apt-get install grub
<sindhu_> cfhowlett: well, #empathy on irc.gimp.net seems quiet since morning since then I've twice but no response
<sindhu_> cfhowlett: am time bound here, hence the asking for help on this channel
<cfhowlett> sindhu_, understood
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Avedo> Hi there! I've a problem installing qt-components-ubuntu.I already asked for a solution at the #ubuntu-phone channel, but didn't get a reply yet.  If I try to install the package,  It says that some dependencies e.g. libqt5core5 are unmet. I stumbled across this error following the instructions at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ Could someone provide a solution to this problem?
<sindhu_> I'm a problem with compiling Empathy from git.gnome.org/empathy master branch. I'm running Ubuntu qantal (12.10) in Virtualbox using Vagrant and vagrant box quantal64. I get the following error: http://pastebin.ca/2309940 , I have already gotten build-dep stuff for empathy
<sindhu_> I have* a problem I meant
<auronandace> sindhu_: did you read what it said about the telepathy-logger package?
<sindhu_> auronandace: Yes I did, I have tried a apt-get install libtelepathy-logger-dev
<sindhu_> apt-get says its already in the newest version (which means it's installed) auronandace
<auronandace> sindhu_: the dev packages are not newer, they just contain whats needed for development (headers and whatnot)
<sindhu_> I also have telepathy-logger-0.6.0 in raring but I get the same error message
<sindhu_> auronandace: what do you suggest I do?
<auronandace> sindhu_: of course you get the same error, it says you need 0.8
<sindhu_> auronandace: Oh I see, will compiling telepathy-logger from http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/releases/telepathy-logger/telepathy-logger-0.8.0.tar.bz2 do?
<dr_willis> so new its not  in rareing. ;)
<auronandace> sindhu_: i suppose so, but compiling stuff really should be a last resort
<dr_willis> at least try to make a .deb of the newer. so its easier to remove.. there might be ppa's out for it also. that would be a better plan
<juk> why apt-get hangs on install/update, goes up to 50% and freezes
<juk> says 'waiting for headers'
<rm200910> hello. can the alt-tab behaviour of Unity be changed to be the same as the gnome2 behaviour?
<sindhu_> auronandace: because I don't think there's one for ubuntu, there's an RPM deb as I can see from google search
<dr_willis> rm200910:  the ccsm config tool for compiz has alternative alt-tabing plugins and lots of settings..  you may want to play with them
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<auronandace> sindhu_: rpm is entirely different to deb, there is no such thing as a rpm deb
<rm200910> thanks dr_willis . I will have a look
<sindhu_> auronandace: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpkgs.org%2Fdownload%2Ftelepathy-logger-devel(x86-64)&ei=6NgMUdPYBMnNrQeD4YHoBw&usg=AFQjCNGbHXz7dELA3PrbIF6RiEuFYn6dcQ
<sindhu_> auronandace: err http://pkgs.org/download/telepathy-logger-devel(x86-64)
<bipul> Any one know how to calculate timestamp ?. http://pastebin.com/UeWTHDWb
<sindhu_> auronandace: oh sorry I was mislead by the webpage's title
<sindhu_> sindhu_: am not familiar with RPM systems
<sindhu_> err auronandace am not familiar with RPM systems
<sindhu_> thanks
<dONALD> hi people
<dONALD> anyone knows stuff about ubuntu customization kit?
<dONALD> I have a few errors
<dr_willis> i know 12.04+ broke a lot of them :)
<dONALD> when the program tries to upgrade the kernel, it says it cannot open casper-functions
<dONALD> it broke a lot of what?
<auronandace> bipul: i've seen you ask some very odd questions without any context whatsoever, how can anyone help you if they have no idea what you are attempting to do?
<dONALD> sorry, english is not my natural language
<dr_willis> when 12.04 came out - a lot of theold customization  programs and remastering tools and guides  no longer worked....
<dr_willis> pay attention to the date of any guides you are following
<dONALD> I do not follow any yet, I did not needed it
<nn0101> device.map's fucked
<bipul> auronandace, I want's to calculate Timestamp for my CPU.  i.e Timestamp=Cycle/frequency. It is related to CPU cycle counter.
<nn0101> i chuck in the same usb, and 12.10 boots fine
<nn0101> time to fix that
<auronandace> bipul: then you should say that when you first ask your question
<dONALD> anyway... uck doesn't seem to find the script called casper-functions
<rm200910> dr_willis: I have the ccsm panel and I'm overwhelmed by the number of options to configure. Where to change the alt-tab behaviour?
<rm200910> I'm using 12.04 "precise"
<dr_willis> rm200910:  no idea. theres like 3 differnt alt tabbing type plugind with dofferent looks.
<dr_willis> and im not on a ubuntu box where i can look
<dr_willis> i recall 2 being enabled.. one on alt-tab one on super-tab
<dr_willis> and like 2 others not enabled at all
<rm200910> dr_willis: would it be part of the "unity plugin" ?
<dr_willis> try the seaarch feature of  the app.. see if you can find whats bound to alt-tab
<dr_willis> rm200910:  nope i dont think so
<dr_willis> since you can alt tab without unity. ;)
<bipul> auronandace, i have already given the detail's in pastebin.
<sote> ok while i'm in ccsm, what do I untick to stop windows sticking to each other
<Bray90820> face palm when i was installing ubuntu i accidentally selected the LVM as the bootloader location
<the8thbit> Hello. When I run certain software, I get the error "ALSA output error (snd_pcm_open): No such file or directory", and another for input. I suspect this is because I spilled tea on my onboard soundcard and I have to use a usb soundcard, but ALSA is still trying to use my onboard card. How do I figure out if this is the case and change my default soundcard?
<dr_willis> the8thbit:  try that pavuchooser app yet? or was it pavucontrol  ..
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<dr_willis> i use that one to switch btween my  hdmi or analog audio
<the8thbit> Nope, I'll try it out. Thanks, dr_willis.
<sote> ahh wobbly windows un-tick snap inverted! tries that
<dr_willis> wobbly windows = fun for about 30 seconds
<sote> much easier :)
<sote> amor is fun too
<the8thbit> Ah, is 'output' different from 'playback'?
<sote> time wasting fun
<droidboi> flash is not working in firefox with youtube. I installed 12.10 yesterday. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> droidboi:  several peole have been complaining of flash issues today..   personally i use  youtube flash downloader plugins to watch the videos.. or a flash-replaccer plugin that plays them in  vlc
<dONALD> ehh I know what the problem is
<the8thbit> Perhaps this card does not have the capability for output , but it does for playback?
<dONALD> probably
<dr_willis> playback = output to me... but im not on m y pc to look at the app
<sote> desktop keeps flickering, sometimes saying compiz has crashed but it still seems to be working.. guest Cairo Dock don't like my pc .. Gnome likes it tho,.. o/  back later
<kunji> I like youtube-dl for getting the youtube videos ^_^
<dONALD> before the updates, it needs some additional packages
<dr_willis> its amazeing how nicer and speedier many sites are with flash disabled....
<droidboi> dr_willis: "youtube flash downloader plugins" doesn't mean much to me. What do I have to do?
<theadmin> So I installed Ubuntu using automatic partitioning once in a while, now I only have /dev/sda1 for my ext4 root and /dev/sda5 for swap. Where'd the other 4 go? :/
<dr_willis> droidboi:  look for some firefox plugins to download flash videos
<droidboi> ok doc
<dr_willis> theadmin:  you dont have to make 4 primary partions.. th first Logical partion is sda5
<theadmin> dr_willis: Ah, so it made an extended somewhere... I better fire up gparted to look at the mess it made properly
<dr_willis> sda2 is technically a 'extended' partition thats holding sda5
<dr_willis> 1 primary an the rest in extended is how its done it for ages
<erupter> hi guys. is there a way I can launch something (either script or program) from a machine, and have this launch other processes on a range of remote machines? what's the easiest way?
<dr_willis> erupter:  ssh will be your friend ;)
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<theadmin> ..so it gave me a 5.89GB swap. How does it come up with that number...
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i think it looks at the phase of the moon and the zodiacs.... ;)
<theadmin> Crazy thing, I'll partition manually the next time
<droidboi> dr_willis: Shockwave Flash is installed
<kunji> erupter: Or, if you're looking for more of a parallel execution sort of setup you should look at MPI
<nn0101> dr_willis: lvm is actually quite nice.
<erupter> dr_willis, ubottu I know what ssh is and I'm using it right now. what I have to achieve is automatic multiple machine process launching. so the thing I would need should open x ssh shells automatically, and attempt to launch processes there.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Given 6GB RAM, I suppose it tried to make swap = RAM but some limit stopped it.
<erupter> kunji, message parsing interface?
<dr_willis> nn0101:  yea. Im biased against fancy things.. because i sit in here all day and see the dozens of  the miniority that have issues with those things
<kunji> erupter: yeah, ssh with cron would be easier though
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i would think it woul dbe   ram+ a little bit more
<dr_willis> erupter:  i recall some multi-ssh tools in the repos
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well, no matter how you look at it, 5.89 is less than 6.
<erupter> kunji, no fancy message parsing, I could do that with zeromq easy enough, but I'd rather use something stupid if possible.
<erupter> I only need to start 1 command on a range of machines
<nn0101> dr_willis: oh yes. definitely.
<dr_willis> erupter:  with the keyless auth.. you coulld write a bash script to do that. ;)
<kunji> erupter: Yeah, go with cron for scheduling and ssh to actually make the connection and execute with keyless auth
<Tyson__> hello
<erupter> dr_willis, already using passwordless auth, remote user is the same on each machine so one auth is enough. care to elaborate on how that script would look like?
<erupter> kunji, I can't do no scheduling it's not deterministic. it's launched from another process
<dr_willis> erupter:  i reall from the ssh docs/books a way to ssh and run a command.. no need for any interactive user
<Tyson__> i need help
<dr_willis> i forget the syntax
<kunji> erupter: Oh, then you don't even need cron ^_^
<Tyson__> am i able to run .exe files with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> erupter:  i got a ubuntu-remote app on my phone that does it ;)
<dr_willis> !wine | Tyson__
<ubottu> Tyson__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nn0101> dr_willis: this is what 12.10 (lvm+luks) does in default installation mode. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1069856
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1069856 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "error: cannot find a GRUB drive for . Check your device.map." [Undecided,Expired]
<nn0101> specifically it fucks up grub
<Tyson__> ok and what about java programs such as Minecraft?
<nn0101> and device.map
<theadmin> Tyson__: Java runs natively.
<Tm_T> nn0101: language please
<theadmin> Tyson__: I play Minecraft all the time, it runs even better than on Windows.
<Tyson__> ok well ive tried it before it never works for me
<ziyadb> Hey guys, where is the update-rc.d file located?
<nn0101> Tm_T: it's not an offense where i am.
<theadmin> Tyson__: Get minecraft.jar from https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft.jar and run it with OpenJDK (make sure it's installed first)
<nn0101> Tm_T: maybe it is to you.
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  try 'which commandname'
<ziyadb> Oh, it's not a file, it's a command.
<nn0101> five year olds
<nn0101> haha
<theadmin> nn0101: This channel is meant to be family friendly. Follow the rules or leave.
<Tyson__> ok i will do wen i install
<nn0101> settle down man
<Myrtti> nn0101: you are in this channel and you are asked not to use it.
<Tyson__> im using window at the moment
<ziyadb> dr_willis: thank you!
<nn0101> no need to be all jumpy
<dr_willis> !upstart | ziyadb
<ubottu> ziyadb: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> nn0101: please familiarise yourself with the channel topic and its links, if you like to discuss the rules further join us in #ubuntu-ops but not here
<nn0101> Tm_T: i've been in this channel longer than you're born
<shieh> my synaptic package manager language changed to chinese.how can i fix it?
<nn0101> so i know the rules exactly.
<Tyson__> whats the difference with the FPS than windows?
<theadmin> Tyson__: There should be no difference. Minecraft is not a Windows app, it's a Java app so it runs the same anywhere.
<dr_willis> Tyson__:  it can depend on to many things.
<ziyadb> dr_willis: yep, thank you! Reading.
<dr_willis> Tyson__:  whats your video card?
<ziyadb> dr_willis: though that presented me with a new issue, update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/openerp-server: file does not exist
<Tyson__> intel
<theadmin> Tyson__: Mine runs at around 50 FPS most of the time it would seem.
<serp_> Tm_T be flexing his op muscles
<Tyson__> its a 5yr machine
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  perhaps its managed by upstart
<Tyson__> on window mine runs 20 fps
<Tyson__> at 70 percent cpu
<dr_willis> intel should be very problem free... ;)
<theadmin> Tyson__: Well, you have a horrible graphics card and you did say the machine is old. But well, expect the same performance as on Windows, maybe slightly better, that's all I can say
<ziyadb> dr_willis: and how do I figure out if it is?
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  look in /etc/init/
<Tyson__> ok, well it aint all too bad i guess i still get a decent frame rate but still
<dr_willis> 20fps is decent? guess it is for minecraft  ;)
<irccrusher> File:///
<Tyson__> haha
<irccrusher> amidoingitrite???
<ziyadb> dr_willis: hmm, no .conf file exists for this specific application. But I recall there being one in another directory..
<Tyson__> sometimes i get 50
<shieh> dr_willis : my synaptic package manager language changed to chinese.how can i fix it?
<Tyson__> that when its running alone without anything else running at all
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  in any other dir would not be a upstart config file for that service ;)
<Tyson__> like virtually nuthing
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well Minecraft is a resource hog, it needs 1G RAM at minimum, and you really need a decent GPU for it. Intel... seriously doesn't cut it
<rick__> I have an issue with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. The panel disappears when I click on the Halt button. Even if I use the one in the System menu, the same thing happens. So I have to use Terminal to shut down
<dr_willis> in a totally dark  cave witth no lights.. you get 25 fps? ;)
<theadmin> rick__: The desktop version of Hardy isn't supported anymore. Please upgrade.
<Tyson__> i have 2gb ram
<Tyson__> i am able to run 64 bit system on the machine
<Tyson__> with nearly no hassle
<ziyadb> dr_willis: so how do I fix this?
<theadmin> Tyson__: No need to worry then, heh. Ubuntu generally performs better than Windows so you may expect a speed increase with most tasks you do.
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  i know nothing of that service. so i dont know what you are trying to do
<ziyadb> dr_willis: I want to make it run on startup. That's all.
<ziyadb> It works and stuff, openerp-server command.
<Tyson__> ok. and does linux/ubuntu have skype?
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  and how did you install that service?
<ziyadb> which openerp-server returns usr/local/bin/openerp-server
<theadmin> Tyson__: Yes, it's in the repositories (Software Center)
<ziyadb> It had a setup.py in the app directory.
<Tyson__> ok
<theadmin> Tyson__: So you can install it with one click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/skype
<Tyson__> ok
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  check their docs they may have info on making a upstart.conf for it.. or  a script in / etc/init.d/
<Tyson__> My other machine is beast :) i get 200 fps at least
<dr_willis> ziyadb:  or just start it from  /etc/rc.local
<theadmin> Tyson__: That's too fast, lol
<Tyson__> na
<shieh> dr_willis:haven't answer?
<dr_willis> shieh:  Huh?
<shieh> dr_willis : my synaptic package manager language changed to chinese.how can i fix it?
<dr_willis> no idea...
<Tyson__> its a modified Machine my cuzin made for me
<ziyadb> dr_willis: alright, I'll try to figure it out. Thank you! For real.
<fr0ggie> If youtube or other flash stuff on chrome gives "Couldn't load plugin" the fix is at https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/PEgELQH5zcg/c5lHKwslBcwJ -- basically rm -r ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/
<Tyson__> except i havnt had a screen for a while
<fr0ggie> This was broken today by a chrome update
<Tyson__> so this is the computer im using
<fr0ggie> Seems to affect debian and ubuntu
<dr_willis> fr0ggie:  post that on askubuntu.com   :) and put a big star on it   :)
<fr0ggie> dr_willis: cant-- just observed, searched, found and applied fix on my box and thought i'd share
<dr_willis> wonder if chromium browser and firefox also suffer the same issue
<fr0ggie> so far confirmed with a few other people on irc that it indeed fixes it
<theadmin> fr0ggie: That's best posted to the forums or something. IRC is to volatile, nobody will search for this message, they'd just ask again and nobody will even remember this
<fr0ggie> theadmin: Someone else can post it
<fr0ggie> i figured i'd pass it along to others who can post it
<theadmin> dr_willis: Nah, both work fine. Google provides it's own Flash plugin which may have bugs
<Tyson__> here is my computer stats: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T5450 166 ghz, Instaled Memory 2GB Ram, Running a 64 bit system
<dr_willis> so we finally figured out that the chromium-browser does not use the same flash as google-chrome?
<Tyson__> sorry 1.66 ghz
<fr0ggie> Here's detailed info https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790#c31
<Tyson__> duo core
<dr_willis> someone was asking that the other day in here
<fr0ggie> And chromium im pretty sure uses system flash player
<fr0ggie> chrome://flash will tell you for sure
<theadmin> dr_willis: Chromium browser doesn't have built-in Flash, it uses whatever NPAPI provides (normally installed by flashplugin-installer), Google has it's own Flash player (Pepper) which is shipped with Chrome.
<fr0ggie> Flash plugin	11.5.31.138 /home/nn/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/11.5.31.138/libpepflashplayer.so
<fr0ggie> Flash plugin	11.2 r202 /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so (not used)
<Tyson__> Another question
<Tyson__> is linux harder to hack or get viruses?
<Tyson__> or is that only mac ?
<kunji> Relative to Windows you mean?  Both are more difficult.
<Tyson__> i mean with the difference
<Tyson__> Like is it harder to hack a linux machine than a microsoft one?
<kunji> yes
<Tyson__> ok
<fr0ggie> wtf
<Tyson__> and are linux machine actually used for hacking? is that why they use it?
<fr0ggie> oh nm.. just realized which chan im in :)
<Tyson__> lol
<fr0ggie> some of us have never used windows, but the few times i've seen and touched it-- it pissed me off
<Tyson__> finally half downloaded!
<fr0ggie> Cool, you will be happy to get away from windows.
<nn0101> lol
<fr0ggie> Welcome to the light side!
<Tyson__> really?
<ziyadb> dr_willis: ping :)
<nn0101> pang
<ziyadb> dr_willis: found a provided init script included in the app directory. Except it errors out at . /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions <- not found.
<Tyson__> i really think i have a bug in my machine at the moment with windows :/
<Tyson__> The mouse auto clicks at random times
<nn0101> Tyson__: you means windows is a bug?
<Tyson__> and when i right click it left clicks
<fr0ggie> Tyson__: thats just windows
<dr_willis> you got the mouse upside down
<Tyson__> and when i looked at my processes there was a program unknown to me
<Tyson__> it was vbs
<Tyson__> vbs.exe
<fr0ggie> sounds like you have worms
<Tyson__> yes i think so
<fr0ggie> but you are downloading the deworming pill now lol
<fr0ggie> most windows machines are infected
<Tyson__> my antivirus didnt even pick it up
<Tyson__> one i actually paid for
<dr_willis> you shouldent rely on just one. ;)
<Tyson__> no i dont
<fr0ggie> it infected the antivirus, now when it scans, it infects files too
<Tyson__> i have threatfire too
<nn0101> Tyson__: don't worry about it. i had windows oem, removed the sucker and installed ubuntu
<Tyson__> brb
<Tyson__> 482 out of 753
<Tyson__> why in hell does this show our ip's?
<dr_willis> becasue it dosent really matter? or perhaps because  IRC is decades old
<dr_willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<TheGrey> o/ Is someone wants to remove pulseaudio should they remove the libraries for it to?
<dr_willis> and i mean literally... IRC has been around since  like  1987
<fr0ggie> 1991 or so
<Tyson__> ye
<fr0ggie> RFC was 1993
<dr_willis> I  did irc in college.. and that was from 1986  to 1990
<dr_willis> but it was brand new. ;)
<tester> hello, is it possible to hibernate without error messages being shown? (I mean is there an option to disable error messages being shown? (without installing any other hibernate methods)
<Tyson__> se i cant even swap tabs on my browsers
<dr_willis> i even irc'd on the old green-bar printing terminals...
<fr0ggie> dr_willis: idk RFC 1459 is dated iirc 1993 and irc was only 3 or 4 years old at that point
<Myrtti> guise... Ubuntu support
<dr_willis> fr0ggie:  guess i was cutting edge. ;)
<Space-Duck> I'm currently running Mint 14 and I want to switch to Ubuntu... Can I install ubuntu without wiping out my /home directory (it's on it's on partition)? If so, how?
<fr0ggie> sadly i at one point had literally all the IRC rfcs memorized, as i wrote irc to global village (now long extinct phone chat protocol) gateway
<dr_willis> Space-Duck:  use the custome/somthing else option in the installer
<fr0ggie> Anyways, its sleep time-- hope my chrome post helps some folks
<dr_willis> fr0ggie:  ;) i was doing good just  to compile irc  (the client) on the sun systems we were using...
<fr0ggie> Remember that's rm -r ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<alFReD-NSH> Hi, I'm trying to install new Ubuntu(12.10) on my old(12.10 again, but broken), but the USB doesn't boot and hangs on the splash screen. I've already asked it on askUbuntu with as much as details I could find. http://askubuntu.com/q/250482/32034
<Space-Duck> dr_willis: do I just tell it to install to the /ext4 partition... and it'll overwrite mint?
<fr0ggie> dr_willis: Heh sunos makes me throwup in my mouth a little every time i see it still in use ;)
<dr_willis> Space-Duck:  yes. you want to format /   but not /home
<dr_willis> Space-Duck:  best to make backups first. in any case
<dr_willis> and add your user back with the same name. ;)
<dr_willis> i hope you dident use an encrypted home also...
<Tyson__> what games can u play on linux?
<fr0ggie> there's a bunch
<fr0ggie> but ps3 is for games, computers are for productive things :P
<iceroot> Tyson__: have a look at steam on the linux-section
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Tyson__> like could i install oblivion?
<dr_willis> Tyson__:  you got a beefy system? ;)
<dr_willis> not all windows games will work.. not all steam games are ported to linux stteam..
<dr_willis> you can also try windows steam in linux via wine.
<kepler> they have steam for linux
<fr0ggie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEKVl-XtOP8&list=UUBE-FO9JUOghSysV9gjTeHw&index=23 sooo cute
<dr_willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<fr0ggie> Nixie shows good open source games on linux
<funky1> hi guys, a got a question, uuid is a specific to a hdd, but when i take the hdd out of system one and put it into another computer, should the uuid be the same or not?
<dr_willis> uuid is specific to a filesystem on the hd.
<dr_willis> and it will stay the same
<fr0ggie> dr_willis: Bad news!
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<fr0ggie> dr_willis: Stupid pepperflash keeps coming back
<funky1> dr_willis: are you sure?
<dr_willis> yes
<funky1> dr_willis: thanks a lot :)
<dr_willis> only time ive seen uuids change is if you resuize the filesystem.. and even then it dosent always changve
<dr_willis> you can chanve the uuid via the  tune2fs command i recall
<Lynx> Cub
<Cub> lol
<Cub> hey does anyone know how i can install the gnome 3 desktop on ubuntu 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> guys, i'm lost myself now - my ubuntu won't connect - i'm in windows now, same lappie - /etc/network/interfaces looks ok - resolv.cannot be changed - what else to check ?
<funky1> ok didn't want to change, just need to ID drives and wanted to make sure before starting, thanks again
<dr_willis> cub you mean gnome-shell? its in the repos/package manager tools
<MonkeyDust> guys, i'm lost myself now - my ubuntu won't connect - i'm in windows now, same lappie - /etc/network/interfaces looks ok - resolv.conf cannot be changed - what else to check ?   <-- correction
<erupter> is there a way I can cut&paste *lines* from files using the terminal?
<Cub> im not sure, i just want the desktop environment that ships with fedora
<Cub> and from what i gathered that is the gnome 3 one
<dr_willis> erupter:  theres some clipboard utilities for the cli
<dr_willis> erupter:  or you can automate text editing via awk, sed, perl,, or other scripting languages
<dr_willis> cub gnome-shell is a shell on top of gnome-3
<dr_willis> unity is also a shell on top of gnome-3
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<Cub> okay it's all confusing for me
<Cub> ah ok
<dr_willis> nothing confuseing to it...
<erupter> dr_willis, it's a one time shot hopefully, or very seldom used. automating is beyond point. fact is would something like the following  work
<dr_willis> its just a desktop thats  uses gnome-3
<dr_willis> !gnomeshell
<dr_willis> hmm.. wonder what that factoid is
<Cub> ..
<dr_willis> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu0.2 (quantal), package size 344 kB, installed size 933 kB
<washuu_de> Cub: if you want the X11 feeling with 12.10. I'm all listening. The day I am told how not to have to cope with unity.. I switch to 12.10
<dr_willis> there ya go ;)
<erupter> dr_willis, head -20 myfile | tail -10 > myfile2 ? this should put the lines 11 through 20 from file1 into file2, but what if I want to put those lines starting from, say, line 33 of file2?
<dr_willis> washuu_de:  huh? that barely made sence.. but you can easially install other desktops
<decci> Hi Guys
<dr_willis> erupter:  head and tail both have some extra optiuons i recall..  i belive  you can  select single lines... and a range
<decci> I am unable to see compellent SAN box while installing Ubuntu 12.04.1 on SAN directly
<Cub> okay i'll try installing that
<dr_willis> head +10 -20
<dr_willis> i sseem to recall... ;) been ages since i last had to do it
<Cub> i finally upgraded my machine.... so unity works good, but i just like the otherr shell more :)
<Cub> it should add a entry on the login screen correct/
<washuu_de> i just dislike unity. the gnome desktop is fine for me.
<dr_willis> cub it dies
<dr_willis> doe
<dr_willis> does
<dr_willis> washuu_de:  you mean gnome-shell?
<erupter> dr_willis, yes I can do that, do you know of a way to put the output somewhere in another file? if I do head&tail > file, it overwrites file.
<dr_willis> erupter:  try the tee command perhaps?
<dr_willis> erupter:  or check in #bash
<erupter> tee... gonna check that
<washuu_de> nope (I think) shell is not a GUI, ne ?
<decci> http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/iscsi6.JPG
<decci> http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/iscsi7.JPG
<washuu_de> the GUI is what I want to stick with
<dr_willis> washuu_de:  we just said how gnome-shell is the default shell for fedora and is a shell on top of gnome-3
<decci> http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/iscsi2.JPG
<dr_willis> unity is also a shell on top of gnome-3
<decci> http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/iscsi3.JPG
<washuu_de> I misunderstood you then. When you said "shell" I understood "CLI". My fault.
<decci> Anyone who can help me
<dr_willis> decci:  after that flood i am suprised youi haventg been kicked...
<dr_willis> decci:  summarize the issue/problem.. would be a good start
<decci> dr_willis: I need help. I am not useless here
<decci> dr_willis: Sure
<tyson__> how can i put my internet on my linux wen my internet requires an install?
<tyson__> like installaion for software
<dr_willis> tyson__:  what sort of netwwork are you on?
<tyson__> Optus
<tyson__> Usb stick
<dr_willis> so you hacce a optus wifi usb dongle?
<dr_willis> is that a 3g ? or connecting to a router?
<tyson__> no
<tyson__> not wifi
<tyson__> 3g
<decci> dr_willis: I have Ubuntu 12.04 ISo which I want to install directly to Compellent SAN. While I partition during the ubuntu installation, it doesnt show me SAN box. I am able to see it during CentOS installation and it work well.
<tyson__> it needs to run an exe file
<dr_willis> tsst it with the live cd first tyson__ .
<tyson__> k
<tyson__> then what?
<dr_willis> tyson__:  most likely  it just needs a driver.. and it may allready be included on ubuntu
<decci> dr_willis: http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/iscsi6.JPG
<tyson__> ok ill try it
<dr_willis> I know nothing about san boxs..
<dr_willis> its possible the people in #ubuntu-server may know about them if no one else in here does
<dr_willis> or check out askubuntu.com
<decci> dr_willis: http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/syd-sehw-3iscsi0.JPG
<decci> dr_willis: If you see CentOS works fine
<nizor> tyson what u using to connect to the internet and what version of ubuntu u using?
<nanonyme> Hi. After doing a graphical upgrade from Precise to Oneiric, the GUI crashed. The machine was brought to a somewhat working state using dpkg reconfigure but it appears it never finished the upgrade and there are still Precise packages in the system. Any tips on fixing the mess?
<lnxslck> nanonyme, reinstall
<nanonyme> Any alternative ways?
<Fuzzles> Can someone help me when i change volume it changes my mic instead of my speakers
<kostkon> nanonyme, tried giving:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<nanonyme> kostkon, yeah, it says nothing to upgrade
<iceroot> nanonyme: from 12.04 to 11.10?
<kostkon> nanonyme, how to you know that some package haven't been updated?
<iceroot> nanonyme: and apt-get upgrade is not upgrading the ubuntu version
<nanonyme> iceroot, ah, never mind. I was just silly
<nanonyme> iceroot, thanks for sanity check
<kostkon> iceroot, updates the packages assuming the sources.list now points to the 12.10 repos
<iceroot> kostkon: the sources.list was downgraded from 12.04 to 11.10...
<nanonyme> kostkon, well, it's 11.10->12.04. iceroot nicely pointed out I remembered the names wrong
<kostkon> nanonyme, yeah, i thought you meant 12.10
<iceroot> nanonyme: ah ok
<nanonyme> So it's just a matter of fixing a few broken packages
<nanonyme> But nothing drastic
<iceroot> nanonyme: what is the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kostkon> nanonyme, do you have broken packages?
<iceroot> !paste | nanonyme
<ubottu> nanonyme: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> nanonyme: also the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<nanonyme> kostkon, yeah, nvidia-current failed to generate the kernel module last time, that's why I began debugging in the first place
<nanonyme> But yeah, should be able to just reinstall that now
<kostkon> nanonyme, try first a apt-get dist-upgrade it might fix you nvidia package problems
<noobe> How to restore deleted txt files ?
<SolarisBoy> noobe: you don't without a backup or by chance that if you had it open by another process when you "deleted" it
<prakash__> Hi Friends.. I am finding difficulty in Ubuntu while mounting a shared drive from iomega Storage box.. can someone help me how to resolve this?
<funky1> anyone knows how long a fsck would take on a 2TB drive connected via usb?
<prakash__> Hi Friends.. I am finding difficulty in Ubuntu while mounting a shared drive from iomega Storage box.. can someone help me how to resolve this?
<prakash__> Hi Friends.. I am finding difficulty in Ubuntu while mounting a shared drive from iomega Storage box.. can someone help me how to resolve this?
<ross`> is there a reason bind wouldn't work my default on ubuntu? i configured my zones in named.conf.local, and they have correct dns files linked. dig @127.0.0.1 domain.foo doesn't return anything tho
<ross`> this same exact thing worked on debian
<ross`> i'm using ubuntu server
<ross`> bind9
<ross`> s/my/by/
<prakash__> Mounted  drive in Ubuntu not getting full access. Can someone help me resolving this issue? If i explore through location, then i am getting full access. But if i mount using fstab i am getting readonly access. Help Plzz
<ross`> can anyone help me please? ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS
<ross`> this should be working
<ross`> i did /etc/init.d/bind9 restart as well as rndc reload
<iceroot> ross`: use "sudo service servivename restart" instead of /etc/init.d/servicename restart
<iceroot> !upstart | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ross`> atleast i get a question section now..
<phoenixsampras> Hello mellow!
<ross`> ;adunium.com.                   IN      A
<ross`> still not fully working tho
<Sami345_> Hello. I've manually installed Java 7 from a package that I downloaded from Sun's website. Now, I would like to install a package that depends on a meta package "java6-runtime". Is there any way that I could define this package as installed manually?
<ross`> is there anything else that i might need to do
<ross`> i am very new to ubuntu server, been using debian forever
<prakashbs> Mounted  drive in Ubuntu not getting full access. Can someone help me resolving this issue? If i explore through location, then i am getting full access. But if i mount using fstab i am getting readonly access. Help Plzz
<ross`> iceroot: do you know anything else that might be ubuntu server specific in comparison to debian
<phoenixsampras> ross`: ubuntu server has more updated packages
<jrib> Sami345_: presumably, you did not use a deb package to install java  7? you can use equivs.  But make sure you document this or it will bite you later when you wonder what's wrong with java.  Also it would seem more appropriate to use equivs on some java7 package, not java6
<prakashbs> Help Plzz... Mounted  drive in Ubuntu not getting full access. Can someone help me resolving this issue? If i explore through location, then i am getting full access. But if i mount using fstab i am getting readonly access. Help Plzz
<Lantizia> Lo, I'd like an editor I can write C in (something that can deal with whitespace removal, removing tabs, syntax checking for C, etc)... NO I don't want vi/vim/emacs or related... and yes I'm on normal ubuntu so something that doesn't run in the terminal and doesn't require KDE libraries would be handy... any suggestions?
<iceroot> ross`: upstart, local dns server by default instead of /etc/resolv.conf, no debugsymbols like on debian, no root-access
<jrib> Sami345_: your other option is to also install openjdk.  Then openjdk will satisfy the requirement but you can still use your own java.  This is probably the better option.
<ross`> iceroot: no root-access?
<ross`> i've been using sudo -i and working as root
<dr_willis> prakashbs: what fs is the filesystem?
<jrib> prakashbs: what filesystem?
<ross`> if files are owned by root can that cause problems
<iceroot> ross`: no root account enabled by default
<iceroot> !root | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ross`> yea, i used sudo -i
<iceroot> ross`: yes
<prakashbs> I am using iomega storage box... I installed smbfs before mounting
<ross`> well what else could be the problem
<iceroot> ross`: and on debian there is a root account usable by default, not on ubuntu, ob ubuntu you use sudo
<jrib> ross`: you shouldn't be using /etc/init.d directly.  Use the "service" command
<ross`> i still have no idea why it isn't working, and i'm getting zero errors
<dr_willis> Lantizia:  try geany
<ross`> jrib: i did
<phoenixsampras> ross`: i do use: sudo su, then i log like root ;) voila
<SolarisBoy> i heard sudo -i is better
<ross`> what else could be the problem here, my A records re not showing up
<ross`> and i have zero idea why
<jrib> phoenixsampras: sudo -i    will sanitize your environment
<ross`> i did service bind9 restart
<Lantizia> dr_willis, cool, I will thanks - do you use that?
<dr_willis> dont use  sudo su    ;-)
<ross`> service bind9 reload
<SolarisBoy> jrib: where are you looking for the a records to resolve from internally or on the web?
<ross`> and my a records are not resolving
<SolarisBoy> jrib: was the change proper? serial incremented and all?
<ross`> either from 8.8.8.8 or 127.0.0.1
<jrib> SolarisBoy: wrong nick?
<dr_willis> Lantizia:  depends on what im editing.  i use vim  mainly
<ross`> is there any thing else ubuntu specific that could be the problem?
<SolarisBoy> jrib: ooh my bad
<ross`> why isn't this working
<SolarisBoy> ross`: theres a few reasons,,, what access do you have to check further like logs etc?
<ross`> does ubuntu use a non standard bind9 config file besides /etc/bind/named.conf
<ross`> i have no idea why these zones are not being loaded
<ross`> no typos
<ross`> everything is correct
<ross`> this should work
<SolarisBoy> ross`: listen...
<erupter> dr_willis, concatenation is done with ; -> head file1 ; tail file2 >> file3
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> especially at localhost
<dr_willis> practice  keep it in the channel please.
<ross`> SolarisBoy: please tell me what the potential reasons are
<SolarisBoy> ross`: did you increment the serial? is bind listening does it resolve _anything_? whats your nssswitch and local resolver look like, how are you querying bind to know whats wrong?
<SolarisBoy> tell me..
<dr_willis> erupter:  >> appends.. yes. ;-)
<SolarisBoy> ross`: was trying.. did you check the logs?
<ross`> SolarisBoy: the serial shouldn't need incrementation on the first load :O
<dr_willis> bbl
<ross`> which log shuld i check
<SolarisBoy> ross`: try syslog or log to see if there is a /var/log/named or similar
<SolarisBoy> *look
<erupter> ok generic networking question: I have my dhcp setup correctly, why is that I have to do sudo dhclient /iface/ everytime to correctly get the dns servers? otherwise I only have 127.0.0.1
<ross`> i just incrememnted my serial and then did rndc reload
<ross`> that shold have worked if serial was the problem, but it idd not
<SolarisBoy> ross`: ok whats the *response* from the server when you query it - and then whats in the logs when you query it?
<Guest52459> Hello! I have a problem with my USB modules. I use Kubuntu, and when I start the machine, it works  fine for few minutes, but after starting the USB Webcam, and closing it, lsusb shows no devices  connected, and in dmesg all my USB devices are disconnected for no reason. The single USB module  which is loaded at this point is usb_storage. How can I solve this problem?
<SolarisBoy> ross`: you can also provide as much detail about whats wrong other than its not working where you can to assist folks in helping =)
<prakashbs> root@JHSP-Manjunath:~# mount
<prakashbs> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<prakashbs> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<prakashbs> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<prakashbs> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<FloodBot1> prakashbs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> uh ph
<prakashbs> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<ross`> SolarisBoy: no i can't because i get no errors
<ross`> SolarisBoy: it will not resolve with dig @127.0.0.1 domain.foo
<ross`> this exact host files with /etc/bind/names.conf.local would work on debian
<ross`> i don't know why it is not working here
<SolarisBoy> ross`: did you copy the debian configurations over or did you rebuild them manually?
<ross`> i rebuilt them manually, and quadruple checked
<fruitFly> please help http://superuser.com/questions/545478/dual-boot-linux-mint-14-partitioning
<ross`> every suffix . is in place, as well as everything typed correctly
<ross`> there are no syntax errors
<prakashbs> Mount output... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600709/
<ross`> bind would report a syntax error when started if it had one
<jrib> prakashbs: which directory are you trying to access?
<prakashbs> JHSP-FS
<SolarisBoy> ross`: do you have present "named-checkzone" binary?
<ross`> root@adunium:/var/host# nc -l 53
<ross`> nc: Address already in use
<ross`> that looks good too
<SolarisBoy> ross`: if so can you run it on the intended zone and zone file
<prakashbs> worksdaily from storage box
<ross`> yes, i have that command, thank you
<ross`> let me try that
<Fuzzles> anyone know when steam is out of beta?
<prakashbs> jrib: any clue.. you got.. If i access the same drive through Location.. then i am getting full access
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<SolarisBoy> ross`: also check if you are running something like apparmor and there is no conflict there
<jrib> prakashbs: so now you should show your fstab line
<ross`> apparmor?
<ross`> this is a fresh install the only things i installed were apache2, bind9, nmap, whois
<ross`> i can't think of anything that could possibly be be a problem
<ross`> with a serversocket conflict
<SolarisBoy> have you checked the process table or is that an assumption?
<prakashbs> fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600720/
<ross`> SolarisBoy: what should i check for?
<SolarisBoy> it wouldn't be a socket conflict it would be a RBAC system running conflict
<fruitFly> oh
<SolarisBoy> you could try ps -ef |grep apparmor... and what was the output of the command you ran? checking the zones->files stuff?
<fruitFly> a /boot partition.. what is its purposee?!?!?!
<Diegosnat> hi
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: to hold files pertaining to booting
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: kernels, ramdisks, grub stuff
<Diegosnat> hi guys!! Ive got a huge problem! I created a script for udev that seems to work but RUM+="" which does not execute the command, why? RUN+="/bin/echo a > /opt/nearline.pid"
<ross`> SolarisBoy: adunium   5293  2185  0 06:41 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto apparmor
<jrib> prakashbs: ls -ld /media/JHSP-FS
<ross`> doesn't look like it is running
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: so why might one want a seperate partition for that? couldn't that just be put in / ?
<SolarisBoy> ross`: ok - so continue troubleshooting your installation
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: sure
<ross`> SolarisBoy: it's a fresh installation, all i did was install bind9
<ross`> and apache2, and then tools
<ross`> there is seriously nothing on this ubuntu server system
<jrib> ross`: stop pressing enter so much please
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: I am about to install linux for dualboot, you think I should make a /boot, if so how large?
<prakashbs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600730/
<ross`> unless this ther is something i don't know about the ubuntu system..
<jrib> prakashbs: ls -ld /media/JHSP-FS   (d not s)
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: i have a seperate boot as the other stuff is on lvm - it's nice to have it otherwise for varying reasons
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: people say a few hundred mb is fine but if you do plan to retain a lot of files there make it big enough
<ross`> does named-checkconf return nothing if it is a good config?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: kernels are not very large
<ross`> cause it returned nothing.. like i said no syntax errors
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: I'm taking a shit in a coffee shop in vitenam
<IdleOne> !language | fruitFly
<ubottu> fruitFly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<prakashbs> Sorry.. Now i put ls -ld http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600732/
<Zentaur> hello
<SolarisBoy> ross`: did it say OK and say what serial was loaded? did it exit 0?
<Zentaur> could anybody tell me how to change the password of a crypted hdd?
<ross`> SolarisBoy: that isn't named-checkzone, still trying to figure out how to use that
<SolarisBoy> ok...
<Zentaur> i checked to crypt the hdd while installing ubuntu
<jrib> prakashbs: you should be able to write to it.  What happens when you try « touch /media/JHSP-FS/testing »?
<SolarisBoy> if you use 'named-checkzone domain.tld /path/to/zonefile.tld' it should let you know ross`
<Zentaur> but now i want to change the passwd. will it be as simple as changing it in the preferences?
<SolarisBoy> ross`: ensure to plug in your specifics to replace those generic items..
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: the user password or the HD encryption passphrase?
<prakashbs> You want me to try this from Command line? Problem is when i try to create nay file in mounted drive it creates with lock symbol
<prakashbs> jrib: You want me to try this from Command line? Problem is when i try to create nay file in mounted drive it creates with lock symbol
<jrib> prakashbs: yes
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: you have a seperate boot as other stuff is on lvm? What you mean other stuff?
<Zentaur> SolarisBoy, that's it
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: / && /home is on LVM in my case /boot is on a standard ext4 partition
<SolarisBoy> excuse me.. standard linux partition i guess..
<prakashbs> jrib: i tried that..  0 -rw-r--r-- 1 1015 users          0 Feb  2 17:15 testing
<prakashbs> jrib: shall I post ls -ls ?
<ross`> apparmor was the problem..
<ross`> wow...
<Diegonat> hi guys!! Ive got a huge problem! I created a script for udev that seems to work but RUM+="" which does not execute the command, why? RUN+="/bin/echo a > /opt/nearline.pid"
<SolarisBoy> heh..
<ross`> why is that even there.. it is like purposefully breaking stuff
<prakashbs> jrib
<ross`> this is why i continued to use debian for so long, because of this type of stuff..
<ross`> bleh, well thanks for the help
<SolarisBoy> ross`: its not breaking anything in fact its protecting things.. but some times it prevents programs from working that don't have profiles
<SolarisBoy> in all reality you can simply tell apparmor to ignore bind or add a proper profile for it (proper thing to do)
<prakashbs> jrib: i tried mounting in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and 10.04 as well.. same issue in both the environments
<SolarisBoy> stopping it or whatever you did is just a work around.
<SolarisBoy> ross`: ^ - but glad it's working.
<Zentaur> and f i need to extract the hdd and conect it to a external box... what passwd will it ask me for to be mounted?
<SolarisBoy> the enc passphrase i suppose
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: I'm new to linux and partitioning and am not sure if I should create a /boot , in time I might download a zfs kernel, maybe not though. If I were to make a /boot, what would be a safe size for it? 2GB? If you would I would appreciate you checking out my short question at http://superuser.com/questions/545478/dual-boot-linux-mint-14-partitioning
<Zentaur> but the enc passphrese is the user passwd snt it?
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: I REALLY APPRECIATE IT!
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: no
<Zentaur> last time i entered my user passwd and worked
<jrib> prakashbs: that's ok. I understand your issue now.  But I don't know the best way for you to proceed and I must leave.  You should repeat your question, include your pastebin links, and explain that you're having trouble with the ownership of files you create on your cifs share.  I'll send you the docs link, but I don't know if they address your specific question (you can look through them while you wait for
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: sure. one second.
<jrib> someone else to answer)
<jrib> !samba | prakashbs
<ubottu> prakashbs: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: theres a longer string i recall if we are taking about the same encryption process that is revealed one time on login and you should retain it somewhere
<yeats> !mint | fruitFly
<ubottu> fruitFly: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: and then there is your password which is for the OS access
<prakashbs> jrib: thanks..
<SolarisBoy> oh didn't notice it was mint =)
<prakashbs> ubottu: i am using iOmega storage box.. and i enabled windows file sharing in that
<ubottu> prakashbs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fruitFly> yeats: SolarisBoy I think I am going to download ubuntu instead, I am trying to understand the partitioning first though
<Zentaur> mmm now i understand SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: /boot does not require lots of space - as stated kernels are not large, i've seen people use 5G-10G and call that safe, mine is a few hundred MB as stated and i have multiple old kernels that need cleaning up
<Zentaur> thanks a lot :)
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: sure
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: so maybe just 1GB? And how large should I make / relative to /home?
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: and if I make a /home can I point different distros at the same /home?
<fruitFly> yeats: ^^
<Diegonat> guys I created a script for udev that seems to work but RUM+="" which does not execute the command, why? RUN+="/bin/echo a > /opt/nearline.pid"
<prakashbs> jrib: i tried the links already which you shared...
<SolarisBoy> (the OS and it's files, expect this to grow as you install things) /home (your stuff, expect this to grow as your system grows) - as such thats entirely up to you
<SolarisBoy> again i've seen 15-20GB / and everything else for home - but those are systems that are lean and kept that way - but thats why i like LVM
<Zentaur> one more thing
<Zentaur> do i need the /boot partition?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: if you have a seperate home sure that may not be the wisest thing - you'd probably have a ton of . files but sure
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: no
<Zentaur> then i install the bootloader  directly in the hdd?
<SolarisBoy> Zentaur: if you don't have a seperate /boot the installer will simply put it on the main disk partition and mark that disk bootable
<easy> anyone have any info on the samsung+ uefi fiasco?
<easy> i just been through hell and back
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: not the smartest thing? a ton of .files? what would be a better way to accomplish that? And would I need a seperate / partition for a a different distro, or just a different /boot?
<Zentaur> thanks!very nice
<prakashbs> Hi Friends.. I am facing problems when i mount drive in Ubuntu using fstab. I am not getting read/write access. I am using iomega storage box. and enabled windows file sharing.. can some please help me..  mount and ls -ld output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: well thats my "analness" i guess - i wouldn't do it - but you can
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: ok, so the only real reason to make a /home is for easier backup?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: yes , backup, restore, expansion, replacement, etc
<prakashbs> Mounted drive not getting full access eventhough i given read/write access http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: installing linux will not use up a another primary partition, right? Do I just make the partitions and grub will automatically install to my windows partition?
<prakashbs> Mounted drive not getting full access eventhough i given read/write access http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: if you have windows installed you should be using the standard installed DVD and it will handle this for you =)
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: it will ask you how you want to install it, how to resize windows and it will handle taking care of the boot loaders so you still ave the option to get back to windows if you choose
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: standard installed dvd? I will use a linux cd?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: for a beginner i would advise that for sure - otherwise you may lose data.. or an OS.. testing on your system there
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: in linux there is a dual boot option and a something else option where you can set the partition sizes your self? Can you also do that in the dual boot option?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: yes the one you download on the ubuntu homepage
<yui-p1ug> does anyone know how to fix this - when i do a fullscreen vid/flash and move mouse to bottom, the screen moves up
<yui-p1ug> any idea
<yui-p1ug> what is it called ?
<Oweoqi> does kubuntu come with many themes>?
<yui-p1ug> i thought it was tomboy notes, seems like they refer as desktop objects and linking etc.
<yui-p1ug> i am not able to find the keyword for what it is called.. it is damn frustrating
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: in linux there is a dual boot option and a something else option where you can set the partition sizes your self? Can you also do that in the dual boot option?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: im sorry have no idea what you mean =)
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: dualbooting is above linux it's grub if anything else
<prakashbs> Mounted drive not getting full access eventhough i given read/write access http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<wagner> hello, ive a notebook that is UEFI and 32bit. How i can install ubuntu on it? Ive noticied that only ubuntu64 bit supports EFI
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: as stated if you use the standard ubuntu installer it will handle setting up dual boot (with partitioning and properly setting grub up) is the only relation of linux to dual booting
<bekks> fruitFly: There is no "dual boot option in linux". You have to configure your system for dualbooting yourself.
<skp1> how can i tell apt-get not to upgrade a certain package?
<bekks> wagner: Then you have to disable UEFI and use BIOS instead.
<prakashbs> babilen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/  can you help me here
<wagner> ive only uefi
<SolarisBoy> skp1: apt-get install <pkg> if the upgrade is available it will be upgraded
<SolarisBoy> skp1: apt-get update first ofcourse
<skp1> solarisboy: i dont want it to upgrade, i want to keep it from upgrading.
<bekks> wagner: And you are 1000% sure your computer isnt 64bit capable?
<wagner> yes
<prakashbs> Please help... Mounted drive not getting full access eventhough i given read/write access http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<SolarisBoy> skp1: i think there is command line call you can use or there is a way to stop apt from considering the package under /etc/apt.d
<wagner> bekks: ive windows 8 32 bit secureboot with uefi
<SolarisBoy> skp1: sorry not sure off top
<bekks> wagner: That doesnt mean that your computer isnt capable of 64bit.
<wagner> the cpu is 32bit
<skp1> anyone else know?
<bekks> wagner: Which CPU very exactly is it?
<SolarisBoy> it could have PAE ext..
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: bekks I'm not necessarily going to use mint but when I put in the mint .iso it give the options: dual boot alongside windows, fresh install AND "something else" (custom partitioning). Would the dual boot option install grub to mbr allow me to also set up my partitions? And that's automatically done in the ubuntu .iso without a formal "dual boot option"?
<bekks> fruitFly: No one in here has a clue about the mint installer.
<wagner> bekks: intel atom z2760
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: ubuntu gives you this similar option though worded differently
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: can you help me with this issue..? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/   mounted drive is not getting full access
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: it allows you to setup partitions in that - you can resize the ubuntu partition and you'll be able to control the size of both - it will then proceed to install the whole system to the free space it makes - it won't do a complicated partitioning scheme here
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy:  bekks os files stored in / also includes program files when downloading new software?
<bekks> prakashbs: State your problem please. Your paste does not contain a problem.
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: yes - some things generally considering user preferences are placed under /home/<user> though
<bekks> fruitFly: In Ubuntu, the files you are downloading are stored in /home/youruser/Downloads
<skp1> SolarisBoy: apparently it can be done through synaptic, thanks anyway
<cy43> anyone knows how to add 256 color support for urvxt?
<prakashbs> bekks: Monuted drive in Ubuntu not getting full access.. I mounted dshared drive from iomega storage box.. The out put of mount is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: so when dual boot partitioning with ubuntu you cannot leave unallocated space?
<cy43> anyone knows how to add 256 color support for urvxt?
<bekks> prakashbs: You already provided that paste. You paste does not contain any problems. Whats the detailed problem you are experiencing?
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: afaik no
<bekks> fruitFly: Of course you can.
<SolarisBoy> not in the standard installer..
<bekks> SolarisBoy: Thats correct, yes.
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: afaik?
<SolarisBoy> ahh i knew i wasn't bugging =)
<cy43> anyone knows how to add 256 color support for urvxt?
<jennyh> Hi. Im having trouble using gb.archive.ubuntu.com.  is it me or them?
<SolarisBoy> as far as i know = afaik. fruitFly
<cy43> anyone knows how to add 256 color support for urvxt?
<fruitFly> aaah SolarisBoy  :D
<prakashbs> bekks: When i try to create any folder or file in mounted drive then it creates with locksymbol... I am not able to save attachments straight from mail client like thudnerbird..
<SolarisBoy> anyway the point is YEs you can do this unallocated space thing - but not from the normal installer disk - the live one - you may need the alternate installer for that
<SolarisBoy> OR to have that partition already cut up - but i suggest you use the custom installer for your experience level fruitFly
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: so what you think 8GB swap, 46GB / and 154GB /home and 1GB /boot?
<prakashbs> bekks: Same drive I access through smb://ipaddress/sharedfolder then i get full access for the same user. Problem happens only with mounted drive..
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: sounds good - question, is that a laptop? how much memory do you have?
<fruitFly> I have 4GB but I might stick another 4Gb in
<fruitFly> yes laptop SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> ok gotcha - and you plan to hibernate i suppose? otherwise 8GB of swap is a waste
<fruitFly> I hibernate with my 4GB :) SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> thats cool - i guess you need it if you hibernate so nevermind
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: SLEEP VS HIBERNATE?
<SolarisBoy> never cared
<SolarisBoy> =)
<fruitFly> lol
<erupter> anyone knows why uninstalling dnsmasq-base would result in networking death? network manager doesn't show, and all interfaces don't configure anymore
<SolarisBoy> as long as it looks of it's fine with me =)
<SolarisBoy> *off
<prakashbs> bekks: you understand the issue..Please ignore  for my poor explanation ..
<SolarisBoy> erupter: i believe network-manager uses dnsmasq for local caching in some setups (possibly default)
<erupter> SolarisBoy, suppose so, i tried removing it and now it's broken
<SolarisBoy> lol put it back!
<SolarisBoy> j/p
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: SO I could use the express dual boot option and it would fill up the whole disk OR I could make the custom partitions first and then do the dual boot option and just mount at / ? The terminilogy is still a little confusing to me, mount, / etc.
<erupter> I'm trying manually copying the deb from another pc, and installing by end. do you know of a way of removing dnsmasq from ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> erupter: dpkg -l "dnsmasq*" remove whats returned if you really wanted to
<SolarisBoy> erupter: you may want to put the interfaces as manual up in /etc/network/interfaces so network-manager doesn't control them and then manually program them to prevent the network death in the mean time
<bekks> prakashbs: No, I dont not understand the issue without an error message. :)
<erupter> SolarisBoy, for the networks right now I'm at home and I only have a wireless, so... no joy in manual config :(
<fruitFly> SO I could use the express dual boot option and it would fill up the whole disk OR I could make the custom partitions first and then do the dual boot option and just mount at / ? The terminilogy is still a little confusing to me, mount, / etc.
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: ^^
<SolarisBoy> erupter: i getcha
<erupter> SolarisBoy, for the dpkg stuff... wait I try to copy the result from the other pc
<prakashbs> bekks: There is no error.. When i try to create nay folder or file in shared drive.. it gets created .. but with lock symbol on it..  that means it's not allowing to have read/write access. Same drive if i access throgh smb://serverIP/shared folder.. then i am getting full access.. problem is with mounted drive..
<bekks> prakashbs: So your problem is a weired icon, basically?
<SolarisBoy> erupter: so is that when network-manager does run no interfaces are listed since you purged dnsmasq? if not try to set manually a resolver in the nm-applet and bounce the service
<bekks> prakashbs: Did you even try to access your drive in read/write?
<prakashbs> yes.. really.. iomega guys stopped responding now..
<babilen> prakashbs: You could create the "testing" file just fine
<erupter> SolarisBoy, http://pastebin.com/crxvx52h
<prakashbs> babilen.. i did that using command line..
<erupter> SolarisBoy, service networking start/restart freezes
<bekks> prakashbs: So you dont have a problem when being able to create a testing file just fine.
<prakashbs> bekks: i didnt get u... accessdrive in read/write means?
<SolarisBoy> are you creating the file as root and then trying to access it via file manager (As your user most likely?) prakashbs ?
<erupter> SolarisBoy,  it's not working at all and I don't have the network manager icon anymore
<babilen> prakashbs: So what? I see no error whatsoever.
<bekks> prakashbs: "did you try to create a testing file?" "yes. it works fine." "ok, you have no problem then." :)
<SolarisBoy> i think hes creating the file as root
<bekks> SolarisBoy: The permissions are against you ;)
<prakashbs> No... there is 10 users... for everyone same problem... i craeted multiple folders.. problem happens if i use mounted drive
<SolarisBoy> and opening (or trying) to in a file manager which is owned by him (user) most likely - he said he sees a lock on the files once created
<babilen> prakashbs: Which problem?
<SolarisBoy> bekks: those darn perms !! =)
<prakashbs> same drive if i access through smb://serverip/sharedfilder with same user.. then it works fine
<SolarisBoy> erupter: i see
<SolarisBoy> erupter: that blows sorry to hear that =(
<bekks> babilen: The closed lock symbol on the icon of the drive on the desktop-
<SolarisBoy> erupter: technically you can setup network from the CLI without NM it's just more complicated
<SolarisBoy> per say
<erupter> SolarisBoy, yeah... is there a way I can do something like sudo apt-get install /path/to/deb? it's refusing at the moment
<yui-p1ug> how do you disable horizontal dash that lists open apps in ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> erupter: yes use dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb (with sudo ofcourse)
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: SO I could use the express dual boot option and it would fill up the whole disk OR I could make the custom partitions first and then do the dual boot option and just mount at / ? The terminilogy is still a little confusing to me, mount, / etc.
<Uncle_Sam> would i get the latest changes that linus commited (the ones regarding samsung firmware uefi problem) if i get 13 alpha? or is that a bad idea?
<bekks> prakashbs: WHICH problem happens... ignore that icon and state the PROBLEM please.
<Uncle_Sam> i have a lot of work to do today that i can't do on windows 8 :p
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: you run the installer and you tell it how big you want windows resized to - it takes care of the rest - what i think your implying is a manual setup which would be very different
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: Ok thanks :)... 1 more thing... Why ubuntu over mint?
<prakashbs> bekks: i am not getting full access.. please see the output here ...
<prakashbs> manjunath@JHSP-Manjunath:~$ touch /media/JHSP-FS/testing2
<prakashbs> touch: cannot touch `/media/JHSP-FS/testing2': Permission denied
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: in the manual case yes you setup all the partitions, resize windows manually using gparted or whatever, create parts/FS on new unallocated space, create a boot partition for ubuntu, make a chain loader windows entry in grub, and make an entry to point to the new partition with the new ubuntu root is the manual way
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: but the cd does all that for you
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: I don't need to resize windows as I left 232 GB of unallocated space
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: meaning its mounted as root most likely or the folder on top is owned by root
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: seems normal
<SolarisBoy> if the filesystem complies mount it with the uid,gid options
<prakashbs> please help me solving this.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<SolarisBoy> if not permission the folders properly -
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: can you see the output and usggest me where exactly i did a mistake?
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<SolarisBoy> i dont think you did a mistake
<SolarisBoy> you just need to fix your permissions is all..
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: Is the make a chain loader windows entry complicated? I already have free space. Should I make my swap at the end of the hd to be more easily accessed or is that negligible?
<bekks> prakashbs: sudo chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS
<SolarisBoy> fruitFly: sorry im going to hop in the shower - i suggest the CD thats a process (manual) you'll save time/head hair by using the CD
<SolarisBoy> if you want to play around have a backup =)
<SolarisBoy> +1 bekks, brb
<prakashbs> bekks: do i need to unmount before doing this?
<bekks> prakashbs: No.
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: Swap at the end of the hd for more easily accessible?!?!?!?!?!?!
<bekks> fruitFly: Nonsense.
<fruitFly> Why UBUNTU OVER MINT!!!!!!!!?????????!!!!! SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> word..
<erupter> SolarisBoy, is there a way I can use either dpkg or apt-get to download the debs easily to move to the other pc?
<SolarisBoy> swap anywhere - doesn't matter
<bekks> fruitFly: And do use ONE interpunctuation sign only.
<SolarisBoy> if it did the difference is so minute no one would care
<fruitFly> SolarisBoy: Why ubuntu over mint?
<fruitFly> which is the pinnacle lol
<SolarisBoy> never used mint -
<SolarisBoy> in this channel it's relevant probably - name being #ubuntu and all =)
<SolarisBoy> *relevance
<prakashbs> bekks: i am not able to do that.. its saying permission denied
<bekks> fruitFly: Please keep it up to support, not to offtopic discussions.
<Oweoqi> do I need to port forward for hamachi?
<fruitFly> bekks: u party pooper.. I'm out
<fruitFly> bekks: SolarisBoy Thanks for all the help! I reaaaly appreciate it :D
<bekks> fruitFly: Watch your language, in addition, thanks.
<bekks> prakashbs: Then run the command I gave you.
<SolarisBoy> np dude have a good one.
<fruitFly> You guys have an AMAZING ONE :D:D:D:D:D:D
<Uncle_Sam> \Nickserv
<kingbeast> Uncle_Sam, / not\
<prakashbs> bekks: when runnig that command also i am getting this error..
<Uncle_Sam> lollollollollollollolloollloolllooollllololllllolllllolllolllollloll
<Uncle_Sam> ok
<erupter> is there a way I can use either dpkg or apt-get to download the debs easily to move to the other pc?
<bekks> prakashbs: So which command do you run?
<Uncle_Sam> i am using metroirc .. gimme a break :p
<SolarisBoy> erupter: you can use apt-get and the download otpion and you can copy the files over to the computer and use dpkg -i file.deb on the other end like i initially said =)
<erupter> dpkg I already did, the download part I was missing. thanks SolarisBoy
<Uncle_Sam> been a week can't get stable ubuntu on samsung! half-bricked twice!
<SolarisBoy> erupter: np =)
<kingbeast> erupter, even if you did, sometimes it would still need to retrieve dependencies
<SolarisBoy> true story
<prakashbs> bekks: Now i unmounted the drive... then i ran the command chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS..
<prakashbs> bekks: then i monuted again .. still same problem
<yeats> Uncle_Sam: that's hardware/firmware-related - you'll have to take that up with Samsung/your laptop dealer
 * SolarisBoy wonders if apt download would fetch the deps also...
<prakashbs> bekks: i logged in as a root when i run that command... do i need to login as a user or root?
<Uncle_Sam> well i
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: !root
<Uncle_Sam> kernel/firmware doesn't mean hardware i thought
<Xtreme> hey guys
<captine> Uncle_Sam,  what machine?  So i know not to get it :)
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: use regular users when logging in
<Xtreme> anyone successfully installed speech recognition so far?
<yeats> Uncle_Sam: it's specific to Samsung
<Uncle_Sam> it's actually a solid machine
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: i logged in from ssh.. and did it..
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: doesn't matter log in as normal users
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: and set PermitRootLogin no in sshd_config when you get a sec...
<ikonia> that is already set by default on ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<ikonia> so either this is not an ubuntu install or someone has enabled it
<Uncle_Sam> samsung NP350U3C-A07UK
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: if i login as a user then if i use sudo .. then it's not allowing me to run command
<yeats> Uncle_Sam: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/01/linux_samsung_laptop_fix_advice/ - that might help to know (developing story, so solid info may not be available)
<ikonia> prakashbs: is this an ubuntu machine ?
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: so  i logged in directly using root..
<prakashbs> ikonia: yes.. ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SolarisBoy> that means you weren't setup to use sudo with that command, and it further sounds that that machine is configured to prevent access to certain things if commands are configured in sudoers..
<ikonia> prakashbs: the root account is locked / disabled
<Uncle_Sam> yeats: thanks man i know this is an in progress thing
<bekks> prakashbs: Which command did you run? Answer the question please.
<ikonia> prakashbs: also the ssh process won't allow direct login as root even if you enable it unless you set the parameter SolarisBoy has said
<varikonniemi> what does the swappiness value set?
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: either way - as you see - using root is not a good idea, thats why your having all this problem with the file in the first place =(
<prakashbs> bekks: i used ssh root@192.168.1.121, then i ran command chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS
<ikonia> prakashbs: that should not work
<ikonia> prakashbs: have you enabled root login in sshd ? have you enabled the root account ?
<bekks> varikonniemi: It sets the "will to swap".
<SolarisBoy> varikonniemi: how much your system relies on swap
<SolarisBoy> mines is unwilling =)
<varikonniemi> yeah but is there some metric?
<bekks> SolarisBoy: :D Mine neither :)
<varikonniemi> 0-100 is range, but what does it affect
<SolarisBoy> good question - not sure how those numbers work - 10 is low 0 is not and 100 is a lot i guess
<kingbeast> Uncle_Sam, that's one of the samsung ultrabooks?
<bekks> varikonniemi: 0 == dont even think of swapping, 100 == swap whenever you just have a chance to.
<varikonniemi> yes, and default is 60
<prakashbs> if i use sudo chmod g+w media/JHSP-FS, then it's asking password.. but it's not taking root password
<bekks> varikonniemi: Which is a pretty good default.
<varikonniemi> if it is as you say, defauklt should be like 10
<ikonia> prakashbs: that is not the root password
<Ben64> !root | prakashbs
<ubottu> prakashbs: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<varikonniemi> because swap== last resort
<SolarisBoy> varikonniemi: on certain systems it can be 10..
<bekks> varikonniemi: Nope :)
<ikonia> prakashbs: it wants your user password
<ikonia> prakashbs: is this your desktop ?
<SolarisBoy> now if you have a bomber.. you probably want to leave that just as it is...
<bekks> varikonniemi: swap == pretty good resort when running into the out of memory killer otherwise.
<prakashbs> yes
<prakashbs> if i put sudo bash.. then it's asks password.. that's root password.. rite? correct me if i am workng
<SolarisBoy> if your running SSD on a desktop thats not mobile, and you have tons of memory that you know you never use up in a million years then sure set it to 10
<ikonia> prakashbs: right, 1.) why are you logging in as root ?
<nearst> hi all
<varikonniemi> bekks, yes, but imo swapping when you have gigs of ram is idiotic. And this is normal ubuntu behavior
<ikonia> prakashbs: if you are logging in as root you should understand te basics of your system, you do not. Do not login as root
<Ben64> prakashbs: sudo is your password, root doesn't (shouldn't) have a password
<kingbeast> hi nearst
<bekks> varikonniemi: swap is only used when there is no RAM available anymore.
<varikonniemi> not true
<SolarisBoy> bekks: actually swap is used normally
<kingbeast> bekks, who told you that?
<prakashbs> ikonia: manjunath@JHSP-Manjunath:~$ sudo chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS
<prakashbs> [sudo] password for manjunath:
<bekks> kingbeast: My experience in 15y.
<prakashbs> what password i should put here
<kingbeast> you're wrong
<ikonia> prakashbs: please stop for a moment
<Xtreme> anyone?
<ikonia> prakashbs: please type the command "id" and show me the output
<nearst> kingbeast, ty
<ikonia> Xtreme: anyone what ?
<Xtreme> voice recognition
<ikonia> Xtreme: saying anyone is pointless, it add no value
<bekks> kingbeast: Then provide some more information, like links, on that.
<Xtreme> ikonia, read above
<ikonia> Xtreme: you're just saying random words, try using a sentence
<Xtreme> i already asked
<prakashbs> manjunath@JHSP-Manjunath:~$ id
<prakashbs> uid=1002(manjunath) gid=1003(manjunath) groups=1003(manjunath),29(audio)
<Xtreme> ikonia, <Xtreme> anyone successfully installed speech recognition so far?
<ikonia> Xtreme: right, so saying "anyone" gives no information"
<ikonia> prakashbs: right, now, what is the sudo command you want to run ?
<Ben64> Xtreme: chill out, not everyone remembers what you said 8 minutes ago
<varikonniemi> so vm.swappiness = 0 should give me the swap behaviour i expect ?
<prakashbs> sudo chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS
<kingbeast> bekks, pm sent
<Xtreme> Ben64, well what to do? some chatrooms feels repeating question offending..
<Xtreme> they are like "we read when you asked first time, no need to repeat"
<Ben64> Xtreme: "anyone" is worse. repeat your question every 10 or 15 mins or so
<ikonia> prakashbs: right, run theat command, when it asks for a password use the password for the user manjunath
<Xtreme> so its really confusing what a person should do at times..
<TomyLobo> Xtreme what you posed was a metaquestion
<nearst> Xtreme, http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2012/02/25/voice-recognition-in-ubuntu/
<TomyLobo> he wants to know you actual question
<ikonia> Xtreme: repeating the question is the same as saying "anyone" just with less value
<SolarisBoy> bekks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157793/why-is-swap-being-used-even-though-i-have-plenty-of-free-ram
<TomyLobo> your*
<prakashbs> ikonia: manjunath@JHSP-Manjunath:~$ sudo chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS
<prakashbs> [sudo] password for manjunath:
<prakashbs> manjunath is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ikonia> prakashbs: there you go then
<Xtreme> nearst, already tried, dint work.. hence the question
<ikonia> prakashbs: that is the problem, your user is not in the sudo group
<ikonia> prakashbs: so can't use sudo
<SolarisBoy> i think it has to do with the complexity of "free memory" on systems (cached buffered etc) but the system does use swap on normal operations (unless you tell to absolutely not)
<nearst> Xtreme, owh. ok
<prakashbs> ikonia: basically, i want to give full access to user: manjunath for mounted drive
<prakashbs> can you help me how to get it done?
<ikonia> prakashbs: yes, but read what I said, the user you are askig for does not have sudo acceess
<ikonia> prakashbs: when you installed ubunut, it creates a user for you, which user did it create
<SolarisBoy> prakashbs: can you pastie the output of 'sudo -l' as manjunath on that box?
<SolarisBoy> *pastebin
<prakashbs> ikonia: that is jhsp
<kingbeast> swap is the Linux paging partition, that is it
<TomyLobo> [13:48:35] <Xtreme> nearst, already tried, dint work.. hence the question <-- this should be part of your question, then
<TomyLobo> Xtreme http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise
<SolarisBoy> right and the reason it's used even when ram is not all used up is because of something to dow ith ^
<ikonia> prakashbs: use that user eithera a.) add your user to the sudo group 2.) give the permission on  the file system you want
<SolarisBoy> and it can be a paging file as well
<nearst> ya. swap work like page file. ubuntu already use zram0 ;0
<TomyLobo> page file is also called swap file *cough*
<SunilJoshi> Hi, I am using Ubuntu12.10 and by using compiz , i mistakenly reset the ubuntu desktop and now no top bar and side bar are visible.. anyway to get it back?
<SolarisBoy> this is getting redundant
<dr_willis> SunilJoshi:  if you reset all settings.. it should go back to defaults..
<kingbeast> bekks, was link enough?
<SunilJoshi> dr_willis: this is what i have done..i have clicked on restore to defaults.. and after that side bar and top bar is gone
<SolarisBoy> eg setting swappiness 0 is cool for my desktop at home but i would never try it on a prod server or anything lol
<dr_willis> SunilJoshi:  you mean in the ccsm tool you used restore to defaults?
<SunilJoshi> dr_willis: yes exactly
<dr_willis> SunilJoshi:  i bet it turned off the Unity plugin
<SunilJoshi> dr_willis: yes i have seen that it is unchecked
<dr_willis> so check it.. ;)
<SunilJoshi> dr_willis: ok sure, will try.. thanks !!
<prakashbs> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600906/
<prakashbs> i did ... I given g+w access to user.. and i ran mount -a command using root.. still i am facing same issue.. permission denied
<prakashbs> bekks: i did sudo chmod g+w /media/JHSP-FS, still same problem
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  what filesystem is that partion using?
<bekks> prakashbs: It has to be mounted before running that command.
<prakashbs> it's from iomega storage box.. I enabled windows file sharing in that
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  so its some sort of network share you are telling us?>
<SunilJoshi> dr_willis: thanks!! Now i can see them again :)
<dr_willis> I dont think you just chown/chmod network shares that way
<prakashbs> bekks: if i run that command after mounted,.. its giving  chmod: changing permissions of `/media/JHSP-FS': Permission denied
<prakashbs> yes.. dr_willis
<nearst> raring is fun :)
<dr_willis> you dont chown/chmod samba shares
<dr_willis> you must use the proper mount options for them i imagine
<prakashbs> dr_willis: I want to mount that shared folder in all ubuntu machines.. i am able to mount it.. but i am not getting full access..
<dr_willis> same as if they were on a windows machine
<prakashbs> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600778/
<prakashbs> please refer that.. i given out put of mount and ls -ld
<dr_willis> whats the fstab line for that share?
<sakkemo> Hi, would this be sensible for HDD+SSD setup? SSD: / and /home, HDD: swap (for hibernate), most /home subfolders (Downloads, Videos etc.), which would be mounted in /home.
<prakashbs> dr_willis: //192.168.1.150/worksdaily /media/JHSP-FS smbfs credentials=/home/manjunath/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<tinti_> sakkemo: put swap in SSD too
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dr_willis> I think you need differnt options in your fstab
<nearst> afaik ssd no need to use swap options
<tinti_> if butterfs were ready you could just create an array and use SSD as a cache for HDD
<tinti_> :)
<prakashbs> dr_willis: what options?
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  no idea.. i say check that url the bot gave...
<prakashbs>  please help me
<prakashbs> dr_willis: i tried that weeks back
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  id have to google them up.. or check the using-samba book thats in the  repos
<sakkemo> tinti_: would you recommend that even if I get 8 GB of RAM and would probably need swap only for the hibernate?
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.6-3ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 5576 kB, installed size 13723 kB
<dr_willis> its also possible the server needs to have some settings changed.
<SunilJoshi> one more thing, compiz is taking so much CPU... anyway i can reduce it...
<tinti_> because when you bootup if you get the image for swap it would be faster :)
<tinti_> sakkemo: makes sense at least no?
<Neonlajt> ubuntu 12.10 /w gnome-shell 3.6.2, user-themes plugin won't install. Unsure where to begin troubleshooting, any pointers :)?
<dr_willis> your share is showing several differnt user ids (uids) for the files. if it shows the # theres not a matching user on the system,
<prakashbs> dr_willis: just forgot to mention.. if i use the same shared folder.. using smb://192.168.1.150/worksdaily... then i get full access.. problem happening only when i access it through mounted drive
<sakkemo> tinti_: thanks, I might do that as I probably won't run out of space in near future. Maybe I could even run a boot-up time comparison, if I can be bothered :P
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  access it that way then look at the mount  output and see what options it used
<tinti_> it is also a good idea to place some things in the ssd
<dr_willis> i would think you need a uid= option for that user
<tinti_> create /home/user and give permissions for you there. When using heavy build systems such as android build it is a good idea :)
<prakashbs> dr_willis: if i use in that way.. it won' show up in mount
<prakashbs> bekks: have u looked at output
<prakashbs> ikonia: any help
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  huh? ive definatly seen gvfs mounted things show up in the output of mount.
<dr_willis> i would guess its passing a uid/gid option that matches that of your user.
<prakashbs> dr_willis: can you help me solving this.. i am basic user to ubuntu
<dr_willis> prakashbs:  I belive you need to be using a uid= and gid= options
<dr_willis> /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  smbfs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<dr_willis> /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  smbfs  username=guest,password=,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<dr_willis> from that wiki page...   If you need special permission (like chmod etc.), you'll need to add a uid (short for 'user id') or gid (for 'group id') parameter to the share's mount options.
<prakashbs> uid=1000 or do i need to change?
<killer> i installed bootloader on a usb ...and deleted it from my inbiult hard disk ...and when i try to load  the ubuntu installation on my internal hd...it says:"error: you should first load kernel"
<dr_willis> depends on what uid you want to use...
<dchevak> do any of you have problems updating
<dr_willis> your listing showewd several differnt uid's being used.. that means samba is thinking the files are owned by differnt users
<prakashbs> uid means user ID code?
<Zentaur> hello
<dr_willis> each user has a UID and GID
<dr_willis> echi $UID and see yours
<dr_willis> echo\
<Zentaur> i'm partitioning my hdd and i don't know what kind of table must i use
<Zentaur> msds, bsd, amiga...
<dr_willis> Zentaur:  the dos or gpt one.. depending on what your system supports
<Zentaur> thanks dr_willis
<dchevak> I am running 12.04 server and always installs good but when I update and something happens to my connection and doesnt finish it messes something up
<dchevak> I use apt-get then I tried aptitued
<linux_is_my_hero> help, flash is broken in chrome on ubuntu 12.04.1
<xnixan> Hi, my partition table is corrupted, i tried testdisk, but only recognize Win7 partition, but not rest of my ext4 Linux partitions :( is there anyone knows easy way to rescan hd and regenerate the right partition table
<dchevak> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48717/how-to-manually-fix-a-partition-table
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I'm running Kubuntu 12.10. How would I go about upgrading to the latest official release of the AMD display driver without going outside apt (as I want to retain the ability to automatically update it later on)? I've been out of the Linux loop since the Debian Etch-era, and I don't think PPAs - which I'm not entirely sure what are, compared to regular repos - existed then. I googled around and found the PPA for X-Swat/X-
<Dark_Apostrophe> Updates/whatever it's called, but I don't know how to proceed beyond having added it. Can't see any relevant packages in the package manager.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> if you want to use apt - you might have to use ppas
<dr_willis> but the normal drivers in the repos work for most people.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Alright - but which ones, and how?
<nimo> im trying to create an upstart conf file to execute a script at every shutdown......  can i make it simple?
<dr_willis> the addational drivers tool some times has newer drivers after they get tested
<Dark_Apostrophe> Well, they do work - but I get the impression they're a bit laggy. Might be because it's a 7000-series card, requiring newer drivers?
<dr_willis> Dark_Apostrophe:  more likely the drivers just suck. because its ATI/AMD we are talking about. ;)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Well, never really used AMD graphics cards on Linux before.
<dr_willis> x-swat  updates a lot of things.. and may not be a good idea.. unless you just want to try them
<Dark_Apostrophe> Any other options?
<dr_willis> use the addational drivers tool and see what drivers they are suggesting.. thats the safest thing to use.
<dr_willis> some times they get updated to newer drivers./
<nearst> raring is rock. solid and fast
<dr_willis> the open sourced drivers have gotten decent for many cards i hear.
<jammmn> Is there a command line tool for playing flac?
<jammmn> Like mpg123 or mpg321?
<dr_willis> theres numerous command line  audio players..   check the package manager.. i cant rember  their names
<dr_willis> moc was one i recall?
<jammmn> dr_will: I am now using mplayer.
<dr_willis> !find moc
<ubottu> Found: automoc, libeasymock-java, libeasymock-java-doc, libjmock-java, libjmock-java-doc, python-minimock, python-mock, python-mock-doc, python-mocker, python3-mock (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=moc&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<dr_willis> !find mocd
<ubottu> File mocd found in ko.tex-base, ko.tex-extra
<Dark_Apostrophe> dr_willis: There are two equally named AMD drivers in the additional drivers tool - with no description of the differences between them.
<dr_willis> Dark_Apostrophe:  flip a coin then.. ;) or use whatever one is reccomended
<Dark_Apostrophe> That's what I did originally :P
<dr_willis> i have exactly 1 ati system in the house.. and its using the open sourced drivers
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh, totally unrelated question: Is it possible to completely disable the HDMI audio output in ALSA/Gstreamer/Phonon? Every time I reboot, the OS sets that as the master output channel while I use analog out
<dr_willis> i know better then to use ati on linux. ;)
<Dark_Apostrophe> dr_willis: How's the performance? Specifically video playback?
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Dark_Apostrophe> Thanks :)
<dr_willis> pavucontrol lets you piick what to use as the output
<Dark_Apostrophe> Downloading it now
<dr_willis> that box plays the kids cartoons fine.. I think it even does that ubuntu netflix thing fine..
<Zentaur> hi
<dr_willis> but its not playing HD stuff
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh... HD is kind of what I'm aiming for,.
<Zentaur> i've got 8 gb of ram. how much swap do i need?
<Zentaur> must i create it at the beggining of the hdd?
<dr_willis> Zentaur:  desktop? laptop? you plan on using hibernate/suspend?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Zentaur: I've got 14GB of RAM, using no swap - have yet to find any adverse consequences. But I think the common recommendation is at least 1GB...
<dr_willis> swap can be anywhere
<Dark_Apostrophe> Mine is a desktop, mind you.
<Zentaur> desktop and i plan to hibernate/suspend
<dr_willis> then you want ram+ a litle bit more
<koala_> hi there
<Zentaur> really??? i've always had 1 gb while i had 4gb
<BluesKaj> Zentaur, then use at least 8G , maybe 9
<dchevak> a good place to look for help with ati and linux is bitcoin
<dchevak> I run ati SDK
<dr_willis> Zentaur:  you said you wanted hibernate/suspend = there for you need ram+a little
<koala_> i'm a noob and i would like to join a channel that i found, how would i do that?
<dchevak> for password crunching
<Dark_Apostrophe> pavucontrol seemed to do exactly what I wanted - thanks again, dr_willis :)
<Zentaur> ok
<koala_> irc.indymedia.org:6697
<dr_willis>   /join #channelname
<Zentaur> thanks
<dr_willis> thats a server.. not a channel
<Dark_Apostrophe> dchevak: Oh, people still haven't gone over to dedicated hardware?
<koala_> thx a lot
<Zentaur> what if it was a laptop with 2 gb?
<Dark_Apostrophe> I thought graphics cards would've been displaced by ASICs by now
<Zentaur> 2gb and a little more?
<dr_willis> Zentaur:  hibernate/suspend = there for you need ram+a little
<BluesKaj> Zentaur, yes
<Zentaur> ok
<dr_willis> or moar :) if  you want
<Dark_Apostrophe> or FPGAs.
<sobhan2> any one can give a link about what ubuntu did for gnome 3.7 work with upstart (since it look likes it isn't going to move to systemd :) ) ?
<dr_willis> from wht ive seen theres plans for systemd in a few more releases.. :) but not soon
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> No idea what had to be done to gnome for upstart
<sobhan2> dr_willis: since gnome 3.7 depend on systemd-logind...
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed. ;)
<nearst> sup
<Zentaur> is 50 gb enough for / ?
<captine> Zentaur, i only have used 12.6 gig of my /   I had lots of space and set over 100gig for it, but am regretting it now.
<nearst> im upgrade release precise to quantal done with error
<dr_willis> Zentaur:  ive filled up a 20gb/  so i say 50 is good..
<dr_willis> but i used a lot of /tmp/  ;)
<dr_willis> and cache for the apt-cacher-ng
<sobhan2> why #ubuntu in irc.freenode.net and chat.freenode.net aren't the same
<nearst> why not same?
<jrib> sobhan2: they should be; maybe you got stuck in a netsplit?
<AlphaPinky> Hello. I heard Ubuntu is doing OS for phones too. Can I install it in my SAmsung Galaxy S2?
<nearst> AlphaPinky, official release maybe 2014 :(
<AlphaPinky> too late =(
<AlphaPinky> that´s sad. i hate my phone :(
<VictorRedtail|Sa> Hello
<nearst> AlphaPinky, aww. there is plenty of cook rom at xda. :P
<sobhan2> AlphaPinky: depend how much trouble you can risk
<AlphaPinky> the problem is, it is still android.
<VictorRedtail|Sa> I have a question about Inter Matrix (Rapid Storage Tech) Raid (in the RAID 1 config) and Ubuntu. The question is will it read the RAID at all or will it fail to read any drives or see both drives as seperate?
<sobhan2> AlphaPinky: you can remove android and install any distro you like (good luck)
<AlphaPinky> sobhan2, that´s the issue.
<AlphaPinky> i´m not aware of alternatives.
<sobhan2> AlphaPinky: ubuntu should run fine
<sobhan2> rolling ubuntu might be better
<sobhan2> AlphaPinky: if by alternatives you mean this
<jpds> sobhan2: Then you have a device that's a phone, but not a phone.
<AlphaPinky> yes
<AlphaPinky> not a good solution
<sobhan2> jpds: rolling ubuntu unity don't support touch screen ?
<jpds> sobhan2: What are you talking about?
<kingbeast> can I get a highlight real quick
<jpds> kingbeast: No.
<kingbeast> thank jpds
<kingbeast> lol
<AlphaPinky> :)
<sobhan2> jpds: never mind
<fedor> hi there. I have an issue with space for root. 300 Mb remains, and that's annoying. Can I enlarge root partition?
<sobhan2> AlphaPinky: are you sure ?
<AlphaPinky> sobhan2, sure about what?
<padhu> fedor: are you tried with gparted?
<sobhan2> AlphaPinky: did you tried to install ubuntu with android ?
<AlphaPinky> I did not.
<nearst> !gparted | fedor
<ubottu> fedor: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<AlphaPinky> sobhan2, have you seen it?
<AlphaPinky> I have only seen remote sessions.
<fedor> thanx, i knew that though
<nearst> AlphaPinky, worth to try :P
<AlphaPinky> I think so.
<AlphaPinky> But I wouldnt do it before researching more the subject.
<dirk_schmitt> Hello I need some advice on correctly handle bug #1072843
<ubottu> bug 1072843 in epdfview (Ubuntu) "bad colors in epdfview" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072843
<dirk_schmitt> How can I assign the bug to the precise release ?
<dirk_schmitt> (The bug is fixed in quantal and raring.)
<jpds> dirk_schmitt: "Nominate for series" link.
<GENNARO> CIAO SONO GENNARO
<jpds> dirk_schmitt: Which I don't think you can see unless you're in bug control team.
<dirk_schmitt> I don't have a "nominate for series" link
<jpds> !it | GENNARO
<ubottu> GENNARO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dirk_schmitt> How can I assign to the bug control team ?
<jpds> dirk_schmitt: Done.
<padhu> dirk_schmitt: launchpad account
<padhu> dirk_schmitt: and bug repoter
<jwtiyar> After installing Xfce on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and adding conky to my desktop, I rebooted but the system doesn't load.
<dirk_schmitt> jpds: thanks
<jwtiyar> I went to recovery mode but choosing any option gives this screen and nothing happens:
<jwtiyar> this screen https://www.dropbox.com/s/5wuswwlsqa5kf2n/IMAG0249.jpg
<dirk_schmitt> padhu: I was the original bug reporter
<padhu> dirk_schmitt: then what?
<nearst> jwtiyar, what u try to do?
<jwtiyar> nearst: i want to boot it
<neto> Hi everyone!
<nearst> jwtiyar, ctrl + D
<dirk_schmitt> padhu: Just the question how to obtain the rigts to "control bugs" / assign to the "bug control team".
<sobhan3> Hi
<jwtiyar> nearst: but  after installing xfce and rebooting its not booting
<nearst> and "not booting" mean? no grub? no login interface? try verbose mode on kernel
<jwtiyar> Hi
<jwtiyar> Ubuntu it's not booting
<jwtiyar> Hello?
<nearst> try recovery mode?
<padhu> jwtiyar: need more info for further guidelines
<jwtiyar> Nearst in recovery when i select an option will stop
<Nix_> ok, can I send message now?
<jwtiyar> The i have putted in previous chat
<jwtiyar> The picture
<Nix_> messages*, can someone read me?
<padhu> Nix_: please follow IRC rules
<andsch> Hello. I would like to burn a Ubuntu liveCD, and I'm wondering if a 800MB would produce a much faster LiveCD than the standard writable DVD...
<nearst> jwtiyar, is that hang at your /dev/sda7 ?
<andsch> I would like to know, also, if such CD is hard to find...
<nearst> andsch, try boot from usb?
<Nix_> Padhu: it's hard to follow rules when I can't use Mibbit (my favourite webclient) and the Freenode one doesn't work, also my back's been hurting for 20 hours and I'm quite upset right now...
<andsch> nearst: I already have a usb, with written MBR. A new one would be unreasonably expensive for that purpose.
<jwtiyar> NeaRst yes
<cliffer> hi im just installing ubuntu 12.10. i want to have encryption... i created a mapper with an ext4 in it as /. should i create another mapper with a swap in it or do i need one mapper with / and swap in it?
<Nix_> anyway, is there a way to install Ubuntu on an USB drive AND make that drive usable on Windows?
<padhu> Nix_: are you tried any other client?
<cliffer> Nix_: partition that usb drive?
<nearst> jwtiyar, u boot in recovery mode? try nomodeset
<Nix_> Padhu: I'm using mIRC right now
<Nix_> cliffer: how exactly?
<jwtiyar> Nearst how to nomodeset?
<nearst> andsch, u can boot iso from hardrive on grub for that purpose. :)
<cliffer> Nix_: gparted?
<cliffer> partitions for / and /boot and swap and a partition for the data... formatted as fat32
<Nix_> (cliffer: I know how to partition a drive, I just don't know how to partition it to make it work on Windows while Ubuntu is installed there; I tried to have a fat32 partition but I can't make Windows see it
<vedic> I have a server colocated on a remote data center. It is running Ubuntu and some old softwares which I don't want now. Is it possible to install fresh OS without visiting data center?
<mhs> Where I can find a graphical user interface for 3g data dongle in UBUNTU 12.10?
<andsch> nearst: can I boot using grub legacy and an image on a NTFS partition? My linux partition is encrypted, and so has problems with grub legacy.
<jwtiyar> nearst which one i have to edit?
<padhu> Nix_: okey...
<nearst> jwtiyar, http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<andsch> nearst: And I wouldn't like to overwrite my HDD's MBR, as that would compromise my desired setup (i.e., having windows bootstarter on it)
<SolarisBoy> Nix_: possibly you should mark that partition as a msdos partition?
<cliffer> what is right? crypt-mapper->(swap and /) OR [crypt-mapper->swap; crypt-mapper->/]
<SolarisBoy> with fdisk/cfdisk or whatever
<vedic> I have a server colocated on a remote data center. It is running Ubuntu and some old softwares which I don't want now. Is it possible to install fresh OS without visiting data center?
<cliffer> what is right? crypt-mapper->(swap and /) OR [crypt-mapper->swap; crypt-mapper->/]
<nearst> andsch, im use grub-legacy anyway :)
<nearst> afk
<vedic> Can a new OS be installed while the server is running? If reboot requires that is not an issue. I can reboot server as many times as I want. But I want to delete everything from it and install from scratch. I don't have physical access to the server
<detrimental> i am trying to manually set up partitions. trying to dual boot windows 8 and linux gpt does anyone know a good guide or something on manually setting up partition to dual boot windows gpt?
<SolarisBoy> vedic: sure but its not easy and at one point youll need to boot into the new kernel
<SolarisBoy> vedic: it would be way safer to have someone physically access it at the colo - but for instance you could debootstrap a new system update grub and boot into it - but its not a "easy" thing
<nearst> andsch, im not overwrite mbr, im boot my box from windows bootloader for dd image
<vedic> SolarisBoy: Can I undo all the software installations that were done after installing the server?
<SolarisBoy> vedic assuming you have a free disk or partition with space attached sure
<vedic> Ok
<jwtiyar> nearst now it show me terminal login screen
<Nix_> cliffer: do I have to format the 'data' partition in FAT32 and the others in ext(2,3,4)?
<NimeshNeema> Playing any flash videos is showing a lot of grains over the playback in my Ubuntu install. How do I fix this ?
<NimeshNeema> Screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vy9t8i1rp97dywk/Screenshot%20from%202013-02-02%2019%3A53%3A45.png
<SolarisBoy> in which case you could debootstrap to that space and point grub and the kernel to mount that as root - but as stated you'll want to review the process before doing it.
<jpds> vedic: Installing while something is running sounds like a world of pain.
<vedic> SolarisBoy: Is there any safe way to install Ubuntu 12.04 on 10.04 LTS? I want to ensure that server doesn't become inaccessible
<cliffer> Nix_: fat32
<vedic> SolarisBoy: Kindly of OS upgrade
<andsch> nearst: okay, man. But how do I do that?
<SolarisBoy> vedic: if you dont have a problem with rebooting why not just do dist-upgrade assuming your going from LTS to LTS
<vedic> SolarisBoy: yea, but I don't think dist-upgrade does full OS upgrade
<jpds> SolarisBoy: Because he wants to remove old stuff.
<jpds> vedic: It does.
<SolarisBoy> oh right - then yea
<SolarisBoy> if thats the case - and you dont have the phys access then the only other way i can see is to do a debootstrap - manual setup
<mhs> Where I can more help on 3g data dongle connections in ubuntu 12.10.?
<vedic> SolarisBoy: And that is safe?
<nearst> andsch, im use dd bs=512 count=1 method
<vedic> SolarisBoy: I don't want data center engineers to charge me if server become inaccesible :)
<Kneferilis1> hello
<vedic> =
<SolarisBoy> also - what does remove old stuff mean . not being simple but in the upgrade process it will strip things that are no longer supported, and then can't you just remove the apps you don't want?
<SolarisBoy> vedic: heh
<Kneferilis1> is there a email newsletter I can subscribe to, that send me linux commands and examples?
<vedic> SolarisBoy: I mean, they will make it accesible again but on payment
<SolarisBoy> if your looking for "safe" take a backup and do a dist-upgrade
<jpds> vedic: You're going to have to remove the things you don't want by hand.
<SolarisBoy> removing old stuff - you just remove it with apt thats all
<vedic> SolarisBoy: I have virtual machine on that server and they are setup from command line. They are occupying lot of space. Also the host has some mysql, php stuff that I need to clean
<SolarisBoy> ok. remove it
<vedic> jpds: i see
<SolarisBoy> apt-get purge <pkg> anything that doesn't remove - delete it
<SolarisBoy> problem solved
<vedic> SolarisBoy: I see
<nearst> andsch, http://www.thpc.info/dual/xp2knt/ntldr_dual_ubuntu_on_xp2k.html
<bazhang> !abs | Kneferilis1
<ubottu> Kneferilis1: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<vedic> Will try that
<SolarisBoy> if you were willing to re-install apparently none of that data matters, so purge it
<vedic> ok
<kapil> hello
<vedic> brb in 10 min.
<SolarisBoy> going to starbucks
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<thevoid> hey folks,  my ubuntu box has 2 nics  one used for just lan traffic,  and one used for the internet connection  (the rest of the lan is on a different isp)   when i ssh into the box on the lan  logging in is very slow,  but if i connect through the outside ip,  its virtually instant.  any suggestions as to where i'm going wrong?
<lopez> is there a way to enable remote desktop with ssh alone
<jimmy_lo> Hi
<Kneferilis1> bazhang: thanks, I have this on my chrome startup, http://bellard.org/jslinux/ does  it support most linux commands?
<jimmy_lo> I use ubuntu 12.04, I use command "sudo apt-get install libsoup", it shows "E: Unable to locate package libsoup"
<Kneferilis1> I have virtua box images of ubuntu, but both my work and home PCs run the images slowly, so I don't use them much
<llutz> !info libsoup2.4-1 | jimmy_lo
<ubottu> jimmy_lo: libsoup2.4-1 (source: libsoup2.4): HTTP library implementation in C -- Shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.40.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 263 kB, installed size 700 kB
<thunkee> thevoid: had a similiar problem ... its cause was the reverse lookup of the incoming connection
<Kneferilis1> I use linux at work, through ssh, but not very often
<Kneferilis1> an I can't use that as playgrounf
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<llutz> jimmy_lo: use "apt-cache search libsoup" to find the correct packagename
<jimmy_lo> Ok
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<Kneferilis1> bazhang: where can I find that guide in pdf?
<sfdve1213> Can someone help me install the right drivers for Intel GM965/GL960?
<Kneferilis1> thanks, I found it in pdf
<georgetso> greetings! I'm with 1104, I want to dist-upgrade to 1204 instead of 1210, how can I do that? thank you.
<histo> !eol georgetso
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<jimmy_lo> llutz, it shows libsoup I am using is 2.38.1 and is already newest
<georgetso> histo: sorry what?
<andsch> nearst: ty vm
<jimmy_lo> But I need >= 2.40.0
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | georgetso
<ubottu> georgetso: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<georgetso> bazhang ubottu thank you. so I can choose to upgrade to 1204 instead of 1104?
<bazhang> georgetso, yes, please see the link. ubottu is a bot by the way
<jimmy_lo> llutz, so I have to download, build, and install libsoup manually?
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<georgetso> bazhang: thanks, great. well ubottu did a great job being a bot
<jigsaw> Can I install ubuntu from flash drive?
<jigsaw> i mean to* flash drive?
<Kneferilis1> has anyone tried this: http://bellard.org/jslinux/ to learn more about linux commands/bash scripting?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  jigsaw
<jigsaw> Thz bazhang
<param> installing vmware on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<param> help... how to install vmware on ubuntu.
<yeats> jimmy_lo: what is your overall goal? I'm assuming libsoup is a dependency.. for what?
<jimmy_lo> webkit
<jimmy_lo> yeats, I am building webkit using command "build-webkit --gtk"
<jimmy_lo> but it tells me "configure: error: Package requirements (libsoup-2.4 >= 2.40.0) were not met: Requested 'libsoup-2.4 >= 2.40.0' but version of libsoup is 2.38.1"
<ShapeShifter499> hi no one is answering me right now in #ubuntustudio but anyways I was wondering, yesterday someone there suggested that if I was to install Ubuntu Studio on top of my current Ubuntu installation I should also install the low-latency kernel,  what is the low-latency kernel and do I really need it?   I'm guessing it's for audio and to help minimize lags and issues that may occur for optimal use
<yeats> !info libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 precise
<ubottu> libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 (source: webkit): Web content engine library for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 7143 kB, installed size 22148 kB
<zykotick9> jigsaw: if you DON'T want to use the USB as an installer, i'd recommend doing a regular/full install to USB's over using persistance.
<yeats> jimmy_lo: you could try 'sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk-1.0-0'
<cristian_c_> 7join #ubuntu-it-chat
<yeats> jimmy_lo: unless you need a specific version
<jimmy_lo> I just tried, it tells " libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 is already the newest version."
<john_redmond> hello all
<jimmy_lo> I met glib problem before this, so I downloaded, built, and installed manually
<x-Na> Hello all.
<john_redmond> Hello X-Na
<jimmy_lo> So I think I have to do it again...
<jimmy_lo> yeats, do you have other suggestions
<x-Na> Has anyone else bumped into this, I noticed my machine was generating a lot of network traffic, as I only have 1Mbits upward, it was eating all up. Started digging into it, and the traffic was going to cherufe.canonical.com, port 443
<Kneferilis1> hmm, this doesn't have bash installed: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<yeats> jimmy_lo: so you're following this?: http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/BuildingGtk
<zykotick9> x-Na: that's ubuntuone
<x-Na> Hmmh
<angs> who decides what version of a program would be available on ubuntu software center?
<x-Na> Ok, so for some reason it was trying to upload something
<jimmy_lo> yeats, I was following that in 11.04
<sfdve1213> I need help installing the proper graphics drivers please
<john_redmond> probably a back=up X
<yeats> jimmy_lo: okay - so you started on 11.04, then upgraded to 12.04?  I'm confused...
<jimmy_lo> Yes, because such problems
<jimmy_lo> some told me that 11.04 is end of life
<yeats> jimmy_lo: well 11.04 is EOL, so I'm not surprised you'd have problems there
<jimmy_lo> But I still have problems on 12.04
<janisozaur> hello. some time ago i've resized my ext4 data partition (shrunk it), i think it was done using gparted. since that time, i am no longer able to mount the partition. my partition table can be seen here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1323345/part.png and i get following message in syslog when i try mounting it: "EXT4-fs (sda5): bad geometry: block count 132120552 exceeds size of device (131855479 blocks)". can i fix this?
<jimmy_lo> yeats, is it possible that I don't add enough repositories
<Kneferilis1> bash is kinda large, but I have only half megabyte free space: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<Kneferilis1> any suggestions?
<yeats> jimmy_lo: no - the problem is that you're trying to build something that requires newer versions of dependencies than are available on 12.04
<yeats> jimmy_lo: this is one of the reasons you want to stick with versions in the repo if possible
<yeats> jimmy_lo: so it looks like you have libwebkitgtk-1.0.0 installed - what isn't working when you try to use it?
 * yeats isn't familiar with its use, but can help generally with software installation
<jimmy_lo> yeats, you mean what I see when I use command "build-webkit --gtk"?
<Kneferilis1> ok, I want to use a web based ssh shell, any suggestions? I also need a linux box for free, any sites doing that?
<yeats> jimmy_lo: no - I mean, why aren't you able to use the version that is (apparently) already installed?
<jimmy_lo> yeats, I am learning how to build webkit
<nearst> Kneferilis1, try shellinabox
<jimmy_lo> yeats, and webkit source code
<yeats> jimmy_lo: gotcha
<yeats> jimmy_lo: well, when you build from source and the OS packages are not the right version, you have to track down and install the right version
<yeats> jimmy_lo: the problem with that is that the dependencies you install might conflict with the OS, causing problems
<yeats> jimmy_lo: which is why you use APT in the first place - it protects you from that kind of thing
<jimmy_lo> OK, I see.
<zykotick9> yeats: if you stick to the default repos ;)
<yeats> zykotick9: true - but in this channel, people generally recommend sticking with the Ubuntu repos
<yeats> hard to support anything if nobody has the basics in common ;-)
<zykotick9> yeats: right... i never see PPAs suggested... ;)
<jimmy_lo> zykotick9, do you know how to find repos which can get what I want?
<yeats> !ppa | jimmy_lo
<ubottu> jimmy_lo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<yeats> jimmy_lo: that would probably be your next step if you're determined to build it on 12.04.  I'll also mention that 12.10 has the desired version of libsoup
<jimmy_lo> I find this https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<jimmy_lo> but it seems outdated
<yeats> jimmy_lo: that's part of why ppas aren't supported - they depend on individuals to keep them up-to-date
<Tinybird> Hi
<kingbeast> Why is a seal pup on the front page?
<kingbeast> This world has really twisted minds
<jimmy_lo> yeats, wait, you just said "12.10 has the desired version of libsoup", so I can upgrade again.
<kingbeast> people are shooting pool and you would rather watch a seal lay on the beach
<kingbeast> ooops wrong channel
<jimmy_lo> yeats, how do you know which version is used in 12.10
<llutz> !info libsoup2.4-1 | jimmy_lo
<ubottu> jimmy_lo: libsoup2.4-1 (source: libsoup2.4): HTTP library implementation in C -- Shared library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.40.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 263 kB, installed size 700 kB
<jimmy_lo> !info libgtk+3.0
<ubottu> Package libgtk+3.0 does not exist in quantal
<dartos> How do I set the default terminal emulator?
<zykotick9> dartos: system wide?  if yes, try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator"
<dartos> is the default one terminator??
<jimmy_lo> yeats, in effect, I had updated glib manually from 2.28 to 2.32 on 11.04
<jimmy_lo> yeats, thats
<dartos> zykotick9: It isn't changing :(
<jimmy_lo> yeats, that's because I met the same problem
<jimmy_lo> yeats, I think I have to do it again.
<zykotick9> dartos: interesting... i got no more suggestions, good luck.
<dartos> zykotick9: ...thanks...i guess
<nearst> jockey not work well. cant detect my driver
<Kneferilis1> nearst: thanks, but it rquires Java, I have disabled Java in browsers, both at work and home pc
<Kneferilis1> you can catch trojans with Java applets nowadays
<nearst> yaa
<viski30> I need help installing drivers on Ubunto 10.04 for ELO USB touchscreen monitor
<nearst> viski30, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
<Kneferilis1> how can you access a linux server with pop3 or imap?
<l0p3n> Hello! I have a question about GRUB. Is it correct to say that GRUB
<l0p3n> installed on the MBR will always have higher priority than GRUB installed
<l0p3n> on any other partition? Does BIOS always first check in the MBR when
<l0p3n> searching for a boot loader?
<FloodBot1> l0p3n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> Kneferilis1: you install and configure a pop3/imap server (dovecot, courier....)
<nearst> !mbr | l0p3n
<ubottu> l0p3n: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<designbybeck__> so Ubuntu's default swappiness is 60, if you have a lot of ram, can you bump this up for faster performance?
<l0p3n> It's just a question out of interest. At the moment I have no problem booting into Linux.
<Kneferilis1> so pop3 and imap is not just for emails?
<llutz> l0p3n: yes
<nearst> u can use pop3s and imaps too
<llutz> Kneferilis1: both are protocols to access mails
<l0p3n> llutz: Alright thanks for clearing that up =)
<param> HOW to install vmware on ubuntu ?
<param> please help to intsall vmware on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bonhoeffer> i'm trying to format a new drive
<nearst> fglrx:firegl_init_device_list] *ERROR* No supported display adapters
<nn0101> anyone run sandy bridge (core i7) here on 12.10?
<nn0101> my fan is running crazy and my log gives me:  CPU0: Package power limit normal
<nn0101> CPU0: Package power limit notification (total events = 176)
<nn0101> intel/ati dual graphics is what i suspect
<nn0101> although i've turned off ati card.
<bonhoeffer> how do i format the volume in a way that has good performance? 2000.399 GB is what i'm going to say, but that came up as a bad performer before
<bonhoeffer> "The partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes. This may result in very poor performance"
<bonhoeffer> any help is greatly appreciated
<bonhoeffer> i'm confused why this doesn't work out of the box -- i have to do calculations to partition a drive?
<contrapunctus> bonhoeffer
<contrapunctus> I've never faced this...GParted has always done whatever I wanted it to :\
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: just to make sure - you realize alignment is a partition issue, not a formatting one right?
<bonhoeffer> correct
<otwieracz> Hello.
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<otwieracz> How can I use my custom /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/foobar as keyboard layout?
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<otwieracz> Can I somehow select it from Control Panel?
<bonhoeffer> so i get that the beginning of the partition should align with the large physical sector
<bonhoeffer> but zykotick9, it looks like i should use gparted -- will it do the alignment automatically?
<bonhoeffer> should i have 1 MiB free space preceeding (that is what comes up in default in gparted)
<zykotick9> bonhoeffer: i doubt it...  i'm not an alignment export!  gparted is certainly a good start though.
<zykotick9> s/export/expert/
<bonhoeffer> fair enough -- i, as well, am not an alignment expert
<evergreen> Can someone please help me -- here's my problem http://goo.gl/YWUvx
<genial> bonhoeffer: i used gdisk to format mine, and stumbled across that message you are referring to. solved it by setting the partition to start at sector 2048
<bonhoeffer> genial, sounds like a good rule of thumb, but i would expect a partition manager to understand the alignment issues
<bonhoeffer> it seems like the best rule is to align to 1MB to start
<bonhoeffer> after formatting, how do i best mount and make that drive a permanent part of the configuration?
<phoenixsampras> how to print from libreoffice to pdf?
<genial> bonhoeffer: adding it to /etc/fstab would do the trick, it would be mounted on boot
<bonhoeffer> right now it is mounted as /media/BigBackup but i imagine i need to edit fstab . . . yeha
<ActionParsnip> Bonhoeffer: you mount the partition,  not the drive
<bonhoeffer> ActionParsnip, thanks for the clarification
<shomon> hi, how do I rename a usb drive?
<bonhoeffer> is there a nice automated way to add to fstab, or is text editor the only way to go?
<llutz> phoenixsampras: you either export as pdf or install cups-pdf and use that as printer-device
<ActionParsnip> Bonhoeffer: run: sudo blkid     you can use the UUID in fstab
<zykotick9> shomon: depends on the format.  for ext use e2label.
<bekks> bonhoeffer: You need a text editor.
<bonhoeffer> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bonhoeffer> cool for me, but there is not a grandma friendly option . . . i thought linux was going mainstream
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Modifying basic system settings without a GUI has nothing to do with "going mainstream".
<bonhoeffer> well, take mac or windows for example. you plug in a drive and it is there
<bonhoeffer> no need for a text editor
<bonhoeffer> you don't have to worry about alignment issues when formatting drives
<Alocer> bonhoeffer: this is why Linux is Linux :D
<lopez> I am running ubuntu 12.10 from usb
<shomon> zykotick9, how do I know if my usb drive is ext or not?
<bonhoeffer> Alocer, true, and i love it -- i'm not afraid of emacs and googling config, but i thought ubuntu was taking linux to the masses
<lopez> it wont't allow me to mount 2 harddrives on the laptop
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Neither on a MAc nor on Windows something is edited in the fstab by just plugging it into your computer.
<zykotick9> shomon: "mount" in terminal should show you.
<bekks> shomon: Run "sudo blkid"
<Alocer> even windows 8 is using VM's now
<bonhoeffer> bekks, i don't want to split hairs, i've plugged in drives many times and never had to edit a text file
<bekks> Alocer: Windows 8 just provides Hyper-V, it does not use vms.
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Yeah, so that point is totally irrelevant when talking about editing the fstab is not being mainstream.
<Alocer> bekks: yes . win 8 do some of things virually
<Alocer> virtually*
<bekks> Alocer: Not a single thing.
<shomon> ok it's vfat...
<shomon> how do I change the label?
<jragon> Every time I want to watch a flash video on flash I have to use 'killall pulseaudio' otherwise it goes really quickly.
<falconx> fuck all
<nearst> use chrome?
<ThinkT510> shomon: gparted will let you change the label
<bonhoeffer> bekks, point is only that adding a drive should be more automated, you surely couldn't have missed that
<Guest82902> The "disable touchpad while typing" option is not working for me. can any one help me diagnose the problem?
<Guest82902> I have 12.10 amd64 on a dell vostro 3560
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Just plugging in a drive in a linux box most likely will automount it - unless it has several partitions. is using LVM, is using encryption, etc.
<Alocer> w8 bonhoeffer is it not automated ?? i mean when u insert a flash drive ubuntu doesnt open it for you ?
<bonhoeffer> flash drives, yes, but i'm talking about the spinning kind . . .
<lacrymology> where do the repos added with apt-add-repository end up? how do I remove them?
<bonhoeffer> hooked into the mobo
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Which works like a charm here, too, unless one of the named circumstances occur.
<Guest82902> lacrymology: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:THING/THING
<bonhoeffer> bekks, so, maybe i'm missing something, because I'm researching fstab syntax instead of it just working
<zykotick9> lacrymology: for ppas?  see "/msg ubottu ppa-purge" to remove them.
<ThinkT510> lacrymology: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: source.list.d i believe... lacrymology
<bekks> bonhoeffer: Then check the named circumstances which would prevent automounting.
<lacrymology> ThinkT510: they don't end up there
<Guest82902> lacrymoloy: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ActionParsnip> Lacrymology: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lacrymology> ActionParsnip: yes, I saw that now, thanks
<lacrymology> ActionParsnip: but the --remove flag is fine
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I need a grep command to pull only the numbers from a string of characters
<ActionParsnip> Lacrymology: delete the file for the ppa, then run: sudo apt-get update
<xxiao> what the difference between "ubuntu" and "ubuntu 2D" at gdm login?
<Guest82902> can some one help me with my touchpad not turning off while typing
<xxiao> which one is the default
<phoenixsampras> llutz: where is the export to pdf, option in libreoffice?
<nearst> rawr
<llutz> phoenixsampras: file -export to pdf
<contrapunctus> xxiao, 2d is for slow/old pcs
<phoenixsampras> llutz: thank you!!
<xxiao> contrapunctus: thanks. i have a netbook and should use 2D then
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: 2d doesn't us3 compiz. Crashes less. Uses fewer resources
<llutz> JokesOnYou77: grep -oE "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:digit:{1,}" foo.dat
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: thanks! using 2D now
<JokesOnYou77> llutz, woah, cool
<llutz> grml, konverstation replcae....
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: if you want a super light desktop,  install lxde and use that
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: did that, after ubuntu 12.04 is up, I apt-get install lxde
<xxiao> then at gdm I chose lxde
<xxiao> is that it? do I need remove unity/gnome stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: why not just install Lubuntu?
<xxiao> i noticed 2D will use swap right after login, lxde is slightly better
<llutz> JokesOnYou77: hrm, did you receive a wikipedia link /as shown here/ or the correct pattern [ [ : d i g i t.... without spaces
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: lubuntu does not support 12.04.1...
<_ToPoTa_> hi. Im trying to install wubi from my usb. However I cannot boot from usb nor cd, what can i do ?
<nearst> yup. try fresh install to avoid some problem or conflict
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: it doesn't remove anything,  you just select the DE you want at login
<bonhoeffer> does this look suitable for a simple harddrive: ext4    defaults        0       0
<nearst> !unetbootin|_ToPoTa_,
<ubottu> _ToPoTa_,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ThinkT510> !fstab | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: i don't need really remove anytning from disk, MEM is the concern, hope using lxde under ubuntu will make things better
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: yes, there is Lubuntu 12.04 :-). It's the same difference though
 * xxiao switches to lxde again from 2D
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao; its a much faster session
<JokesOnYou77> llutz, I got nothing, but I'm thinking I should actually use tr instead of grep, I just have to figure out how :P
<xxiao> i checked 'free' and swap is not used at least, meanwhile the terminal color is a little 'worse'
<_ToPoTa_> nearst
<llutz_> JokesOnYou77: grep -oE "[[:digit:]]{1,}"
<nearst> xxiao, there is a a lot alternative for a "lightweight" desktop manager :)
<_ToPoTa_> i googled but didnt find any solution
<_ToPoTa_> cant someone enlight me ?
<_ToPoTa_> i need to install it today
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: if you use terminal a lot, I can recommend guake
<xxiao> nearst: i tried openbox, gdm did not present a useful screen
<ThinkT510> _ToPoTa_: not a lot of people here recommend wubi, can't you use a proper install?
<nearst> _ToPoTa_, http://ubuntuguide.net/create-bootable-live-usb-ubuntu-with-unetbootin
<JokesOnYou77> llutz, It Worked!
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: why wubi? Its not a long term solution
<_ToPoTa_> ThinkT510: i cant,
<_ToPoTa_> because i cannot boot from USB and my cd is broken
<xxiao> does LXDE use its own x libraries(similar to E17), or it leverages gnome-core stuff(which is heavy)
<_ToPoTa_> so im trying to install it from the usb inside windows and using wubi
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: its gtk based if memory serves
<ThinkT510> _ToPoTa_: why can't you boot from usb?
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: what version of Windows are you using?
<_ToPoTa_> ThinkT510:  because my old toshiba does not allow to do that,
<_ToPoTa_> ActionParsnip:  im using windows xp sp2
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: does the system have a make and model?
<_ToPoTa_> and actually i have created the bootable usb
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: guake is gnome-based, i worry that it might pull in all those gnome stuff
<_ToPoTa_> ActionParsnip:  what you mean sorry ?
<ThinkT510> _ToPoTa_: microsoft doesn't even support xp sp2 anymore
<xxiao> which is why i do not want to use gnome-terminal under lxde
<JokesOnYou77> Thank you llutz
<xxiao> so far i fee XFCE has the best font by default
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: tilda is light and similar
<xxiao> _ToPoTa_: i spent a whole day to get ubuntu 12.04 wubi to a netbook, as my netbook does not book off usb stick and no CDROM
<nearst> :D
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: is the system a home build or does it have a brand?
<xxiao> _ToPoTa_: i had to use ubuntu 12.04.1's wubi.exe, then use network install to get things work
<xxiao> it never recognized a local download iso or xz
<bonhoeffer> is there a good way to copy folders that allows you to see progress -- i need to copy some big directories
<ActionParsnip> Xxiao: if you want super light, you can use the WM om its own and not evwn use a DE
<bonhoeffer> a guy -- sync program would be good because it would allow me to see what failed
<_ToPoTa_> still dont understand...
<_ToPoTa_> the system is simply xp sp2
<_ToPoTa_> xxiao: what procedure you mean ?
<xxiao> ActionParsnip: i could install all those lightweight WM, i want to use one that does not pull in gnome-stuff which is heavy
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: yes but is the system made by dell? Lenovo? Toshiba!
<nearst> fluxbox?
<xxiao> meanwhile i don't want to use a different distro to minimize headacke on upgrades etc
<_ToPoTa_> i think it isnt
<llutz> bonhoeffer: rsync -a --progress /dir/ /new/path/
<nearst> http://blog.crox.net/archives/39-Install-Ubuntu-without-cd-rom-over-the-network-Ubuntu-netboot-install,-works-for-CF-or-USB-too.html
<xxiao> nearst: it's said awesome is awesome
<xxiao> _ToPoTa_: i installed ubuntu 12.04 using wubi on vista from a netbook
<xxiao> thought might be related to your case, i.e. wubi.exe is trick to use
<nearst> my fglrx is not working, module load error
<bonhoeffer> i'm getting stuff like this: readdir("/media/My Passport/Extras"): Input/output error (5)
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: if you run  dxdiag   it will tell you the make and model of the system if it has one
<shockbox> any body here ?
<nearst> not sure
<ActionParsnip> Shockbox: noone at all
<bonhoeffer> i plug in my usb drive and it mounts as /media/New Volume, but i can't cd there, i get cd:cd:10: persmission denied: New Volume
<shockbox> i need some help
<_ToPoTa_> xxiao:  it is toshiba
<bonhoeffer> if i do sudo, i get sudo cd: command not found
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: ok, what model Toshiba?
<dufa> shockbox: go ahead and ask
<ActionParsnip> Bonhoeffer: check the mount options
<_ToPoTa_> satellita A50
<_ToPoTa_> satellite
<bonhoeffer> ActionParsnip, ok -- it mounted automatically -- i can see it in disk manager, can i get anything there
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: that is the make and model of the system,  which is what I asked
<nearst> bonhoeffer, try fdisk -l and mount /dev/<your usb> /mnt && cd /mnt
<bonhoeffer> nearst, will do
<_ToPoTa_> ActionParsnip:  ok, i was confused about the "model of the system"
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: does it have a floppy drive?
<_ToPoTa_> ActionParsnip:  no it hasnt :(
<_ToPoTa_> im loosing my hopes :P
<_ToPoTa_> but anyways thanks for your help!!
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: then I guess wubi is for you, or usevir
<_ToPoTa_> but wubi asks me to boot the system
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: or use virtualbox
<_ToPoTa_> if i boot it i will not be able to boot from usb
<ActionParsnip> _
<_ToPoTa_> cannot use virtualbox since this toshiba is very old
<ActionParsnip> _topota_: it will boot the internal drive,  then use the USB to continue the boot
<_ToPoTa_> im gonna try but i think it is not like that at least what i remember
<shomon> how do you change the label on a usb drive? it's not gparted.. it won't appear there.. or is it?
<_ToPoTa_> see you later
<shomon> it's vfat apparently
<ThinkT510> shomon: yes, gparted can change the label
<roasted> So I was playing YouTube last night, left my desktop run all night, sat down today, and now youtube is saying couldn't load plugin. Awesome. Anybody else seeing this?
<ThinkT510> roasted: reload the page? restart the browser?
<shomon> ThinkT510, wierd.. only my internal partitions appeared
<shomon> although the drive was mounted
<anonymous_> vbvbv
<roasted> ThinkT510: been there.
<ThinkT510> shomon: all drives appear, look at the top right to choose the drive
<kostkon> roasted, reboot computer
<ThinkT510> roasted: downloaded any recent updates?
<nearst> jockey not work
<ActionParsnip> !label | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<kostkon> roasted, at least logout and re-login
<shomon> okay thanks ActionParsnip and ThinkT510
<roasted> ThinkT510: not that I remember.
<kostkon> roasted, maybe some firefox or flash left over process is causing the problem
<roasted> kostkon: I'll try that then. I can't really afford to log out right now. Got a bunch of rendering jobs running (not to mention I shouldn't have to do that to begin with)
<ThinkT510> roasted: there may be a flash update, check your updates
<kostkon> roasted, ok
<roasted> ThinkT510: flash comes packaged with Chrome. If anything, it's Chrome's fault. :P Firefox with flash works fine.
<threex5> Is it possible to use a mac firewire isight webcam on a pc using ubuntu?
<nidhimj22> i am unable to use ubuntu with my windows 8 laptop using wubi . ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<nidhimj22> status 0xc000007b
<nidhimj22> The application or operating system cold not be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors.
<nidhimj22> Is there a way to use ubuntu using wubi
<ThinkT510> roasted: ah, i don't use ppas
<FloodBot1> nidhimj22: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roasted> ThinkT510: nor do I
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: what is the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<roasted> ThinkT510: Chrome, the browser, packages Flash on their own now.
<SolarisBoy> how come traceroute doesn't get installed by default? =(
<ThinkT510> roasted: chrome is a ppa, its not in the repos
<threex5> I hooked it up, installed isight firmware tools, obtained the OSX files needed for the firmware tools, it installed OK but cheese can't find the device
<roasted> ThinkT510: I downloaded it as a deb from Chrome's site. IT's not a PPA. I assure you of that.
<ActionParsnip> Nidhimj22: chkdsk your NTFS partition
<SolarisBoy> oh is mtr the replacement? cool i guess
<ThinkT510> roasted: you downloaded from outside the repos therefore it isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> roasted: the chrome deb adds the google ppa
<bekks> roasted: Which still doesnt change the fact that it isnt in the repos.
<kostkon> roasted, naah
<kostkon> roasted, it's fine
<ThinkT510> roasted: that is akin to it being a ppa
<roasted> ThinkT510: Oh, so now I can't ask a Chrome question here for software that's installable to Ubuntu? Makes perfect sense.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: I see.
<kostkon> roasted, you can
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: if you can give the output of my command. I can advise
<roasted> ActionParsnip: working on that now. I got an error when I first ran it.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: for you, sir - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1601957/
<ThinkT510> roasted: you were having a flash problem that was caused by using software outside the repos, we can't support everything, there is a reason for having repos
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: do you only use chrome?
<roasted> test
<roasted> testing
<ThinkT510> !test | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<roasted> ActionParsnip: sorry this channel locked up on irssi for me. Here's the pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1601957/
<roasted> ThinkT510: yes, got it, thanks a lot bro
<roasted> ThinkT510: good lookin out. appreciate it.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: do you only use Chrome?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: for the vast majority of my web browsing uses, yes.
<cam`> i installed ubuntu last night and when i started up this morning the resolution wasn't correct on the login screen.  after login all i have is my wallpaper and a right click menu :[
<dennot> I'm trying to boot grub2 from a file instead of a UUID, but it says "error: /dev/sda1 does not exist" even though initramfs says it does exist and is accessible.
<ThinkT510> roasted: whats wrong with chromium in the repos?
<roasted> ActionParsnip: just dug this up - http://askubuntu.com/questions/250448/youtube-couldnt-load-plug-in
<roasted> ThinkT510: nothing. I just choose to use Chrome. Period.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<roasted> ActionParsnip: but... Chrome doesn't use flashplugin-installer I thought. They use PepperFlash.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: chrome has pepper flash, so you don't need Adobe's thing
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: yes, so make the system simpler, it may cause issues to have it in
<roasted> ActionParsnip: works now
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: magic huh ;)
<roasted> ActionParsnip: post 4 of that link
<roasted> ActionParsnip: just mv'd .config/google-chrome/PepperFlash to PepperFlash.bak, restarted Chrome, bam works.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: appreciate the insight :D
<roasted> ActionParsnip: got me some RHCP going on, happy camper at the moment.
<ThinkT510> dennot: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: I have that folder in tempfs for speed. I'll know to just reboot to fix it :-)
<dennot> ThinkT510, I can't boot, and my BusyBox doesn't have fdisk
<ThinkT510> dennot: can you use a livecd/usb?
<dennot> ThinkT510, cat /proc/partitions gives the same information, right?
<ThinkT510> dennot: only one way to find out
<Guest72320> 大家好
<Guest72320> 有朋友 在吗
<dennot> ThinkT510, it finds the partitions okay, and they have the correct sizes.  I'm trying to fix a "/dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist" error.
<DJones> !test !cn > Guest72320
<DJones> !cn > Guest72320
<ubottu> Guest72320, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Dennot: does:  sudo blkid   not give what you need?
<dennot> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu won't boot because it says /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist, but in initramfs, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid says it does
<dennot> blkid shows the correct UUID
<hjuk> Hello, I'm having a problem with the networking on Ubuntu
<hjuk> Here's the message I get: (process:2142): WARNING: Could not initialise NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager
<hjuk> When I run the troubleshoot command in Terminal.
<dydzEz2_>  how do i check which version of xubuntu im using in my llive cd
<dydzEz2_> same command as ubuntu i imagine lol
<dennot> dydzEz2_, Menu > Help
<ThinkT510> dydzEz2_: lsb_release -sd
<dydzEz2_> oh and it takes you to a webpage
<dydzEz2_> crap i had the 12.10 CD that worked perfectly on my laptop, i guess i still need to test 12.04
<dydzEz2_> thanks, yeah its 12.10 argh, alright time to make a 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Dennot: could use the old style in fstab
<nomike> hi
<dennot> ActionParsnip, I tried using /dev/sda1 in fstab, but it gave the same results.
<ActionParsnip> Dennot: have you fsck'd the partition.?
<nomike> I'm having a very strange boot error on three machines. Everytime I boot, it displays the message that the disk drive for "/tmp" is not yet ready or present, and offers me the possibilities to wait, press "s" for skip or "m" for manual recovery.
<dennot> ActionParsnip, no, I can try that.  This is part of a larger problem: it is a VM installation that boots fine on one host machine but gives a "/dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist" error on another, even though it is using an exact copy of the disk image.
<dydzEz2_> if my live usb doesnt have any persistence space , will I fail to download packages like resistricted extras
<funch> nomike did you tryed fsck ?
<dydzEz2_> says check your internet connection, but its fine
<nomike> When I do "m", enter the root password and run "ls /tmp" it displays hundreds of lines saying "ls: cannot access 510d3e51aa0bb: No such file or directory". After 1 to 5 minutes (not always the same) stuff is back to normal and "/tmp" is empty
<dydzEz2_> oh wow the errors are actually 404 error not found
<nomike> I don't have anything mounted on "/tmp" it's directly on the root-fs which is ext4 on a LVM on a SSF
<nomike> s/SSF/SSD/
<ActionParsnip> Dydez2: they will download and install,  he changes just won't stick between reboots
<ActionParsnip> Dydez2: what's the output of: cat /etc/issue
<dydzEz2_> wow nothing is installing
<dydzEz2_> 1 sec
<dydzEz2_> let me pastebin it
<nomike> funch: I tried to reinstall the machine, so I doubt it's a FS error. Also I don't have those problems with other directory. Dunno, maybe ubuntu does some creepy stuff with it, like some tempfs stuff.
<sobhan2> any one here know what ubuntu is planning to do for gnome 3.7 and logind ?
<hjuk> Hi, Would anybody be able to help with this problem I'm having? --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/250636/cant-connect-to-internet-in-ubuntu
<dydzEz2_> www.pastebin.com/QVBYqSHt
<RigidWig> how can I best find out what's blocking incoming remote smtp/telnet connections to an ubuntu server?
<dydzEz2_> i jjust got the same error on audacity download try
<dydzEz2_>  Just tried "GeoGebra" and it says "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dydzEz2_> geogebra:
<dydzEz2_> and thats it, are you sure its not because its live?
<ActionParsnip> Dydez2_: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<dydzEz2_> where is that at ActionParsnip
<dydzEz2_> ill just type that in the terminal
<nomike> RigidWig, you could check if you're able to telnet to those ports on "localhost". If this succeeds, try connecting to your external IP from within localhost. If this doesn't work, options are that either iptables is blocking access (try "iptables-save" and look at the output) or that the service is bound to the wrong interface).
<ActionParsnip> Dydzez2_: yes, its a terminal command
<dydzEz2_> 12.10 \n \1
<ActionParsnip> !info geogebra
<ubottu> geogebra (source: geogebra): Dynamic mathematics software for education. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0.34.0+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5190 kB, installed size 5904 kB
<ActionParsnip> Fun
<ActionParsnip> Dydzez2_: do you use a proxy for web access?
<dydzEz2_> no, not at all
<nomike> If this doesn't work chances are that the service is not running. Check with "netstat -tulpn"
<ActionParsnip> Dydzez2_: if you run: sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<Greenicus> Hello
<dydzEz2_> let me try
<dydzEz2_> so far  no errors
<sobhan2> Greenicus: hi
<dydzEz2_> smooth
<dydzEz2_> oh wow
<dydzEz2_> ActionParsnip it worked after i did apt-get update
<roger21> why is my ubuntu 12.04.2 aren't the .2 be released in mid february
<ActionParsnip> Dydzez2_: thought so
<dydzEz2_> yeah i thought that might of worked when you mentioned it
<dydzEz2_> thanks
<roasted> Question - I don't have much experience with UPS units. When you get a UPS and it's running on battery, does it have to send a signal to the OS through USB or something in an effort to safely power down the system? If so, is there one that supports Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Dydzez2_: your package knowledge was outdated, so you reread the available files
<tsimpson> roger21: 2 is just the second point release, they happen every 6 months for LTS releases
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: depends on the UPS, some support Linux
<roger21> yeah that doesn't answer my question (at all)
<dydzEz2_> yeah, thanks a lot ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Dydzez2_: no worries :-)
<tsimpson> roger21: it does, it's not based on a month number
<roger21> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ThinkT510> roger21: did you enable the proposed repo?
<xangua> roger21: so you didn't read the release info in the update manager that said that was gonna change the number of version to 12.04.2 for upcoming updates¿
<RigidWig> nomike, telnet localhost 25 returns http://i.imgur.com/QbOWYBS.png I'm wondering how I can ping telnet to my address (remote to the ec2 instance I am having trouble with) sinec I'm behind a router
<vedic> From command prompt, how to upgrade 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS?
<jrib> !upgrade | vedic
<ubottu> vedic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> vedic: see the server instructions at the link ubottu has sent you
<roger21> xangua, i have no idea what you're talking about, i don't use the download manager
<ActionParsnip> Vedic: sudo do-release-upgrade   if memory serves
<sp00ky> I'm trying to install evolution on 12.04 and receiving the following error:  http://pastebin.com/TMVaDvgu
<nomike> RigidWig, your screenshot shows that the SMTP deamon is running correctly. So you can try connecting to your IP (e.g. 10.0.0.123) and check if it works.
<vedic> jrib: ActionParsnip: Is it safe to do do-release-upgrade? Any chances of server becoming unstable?
<jrib> vedic: it's not supposed to of course, but you should have backups anyway
<vedic> ActionParsnip: as I am doing it for remote server
<llutz> roasted: there are several programs  handling ups, ilke upds,  powstatd,  nut, apcupsd etc. check those what ups-models they support
<tsimpson> roger21: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/base-files/+changelog see the changelog
<ActionParsnip> Vedic: I've not upgraded since hardy. I always clean install
<nomike> RigidWig, If you're behind a router, i bet you mean you have a private range network (like "10.0.0.1", "192.168.0.1", "172.blah" or something). In this case you need to to NAT and forward port "25" from outside to your server. How this is done depends on the router you have...
<GeekSquid> vedic: is this a cloud instance, or  physical machine
<jhutchins_wk> ActionParsnip: You should try it.  You  can always clean install if you don't like what you get.
<vedic> GeekSquid: Physical colocated machine
<RigidWig> nomike, it seems telneting the ip of the ubuntu server doesn't work "trying #.#.#.# ..."
<RigidWig> nomike, and that's from the server itself
<RigidWig> nomike, (the public IP)
<vedic> ActionParsnip: I don't think it would be possible to do clean install for 12.04 if all I have is ssh access of remote server
<nomike> check with "ifconfig"
<nomike> this shows the IP of the server itself
<GeekSquid> vedic: I just got in the room, which versions are you upgrading from-to, and what services/application is the server running?
<roger21> that so ridiculous... so we will make it the .2 latter but we will call your system .2 know just to be ready
<roger21> is that it?
<roger21> now
<RigidWig> nomike, yes, if I use the inet address of eth0 to "telnet address 25", then it works
<RigidWig> nokike, but doing so with the public IP does not. I was hoping to get the ubuntu server to listen to a remote connection so that I could use it as a mail server
<nn0101> excellent. discrete graphics problem solved!
<llutz> RigidWig: sudo lsof -i :25         on the server says what?
<roger21> i should change my firefox version number to 20.4 just to be ready too
<nomike> RigidWig, well, the public IP doesn't belong to your server. Only IP's listed in "ifconfig" belong to your server. As you've said that you are beind a router, I bet the public IP belongs to the router.
<RigidWig> lluts http://i.imgur.com/salvoer.png
<llutz> RigidWig: check "grep inet_interfaces /etc/postfix/main.cf"
<roger21> and change the year to 2015 to be ready when it comes
<GeekSquid> vedic: did you see my last question?
<llutz> RigidWig: so it listens on all adresses
<roger21> we are never too prepared you know
<RigidWig> llutz: = all
<nomike> RigidWig, and you need to tell your router what to do with incoming connections on port 25.
<RigidWig> llutz I saw that on an online guide it still doesnt work though
<vedic> GeekSquid: From 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. If all services gets reset, thats fine. As I am looking for a way to do every thing clean install as much as possible
<nomike> If you have multiple servers behind your router and someone connects to the public IP of the router on the SMTP port, how should the router decide to which server to forward the connection?
<RigidWig> nomike, I'm sorry I probably said it worng, my home ip is behind a router, this server's ip (amazon ec2 isntance) is not, and it has a proper domain and public ip
<nomike> RigidWig, ok..that's a different storry then..;-)
<RigidWig> nomike when I was talking about being behind a router, I meant that I couldn't accept that server (ec2 instance)'s telnet on my home pc for testing purposes
<RigidWig> nomike but I am just trying to get the server's smtp to listen publicly
<RigidWig> llutz it seems that I can not connect to it on port 25 though, from a remote machine
<llutz> RigidWig: mind to give the public IP here`
<RigidWig> llutz so either another setting has to be changed for postfix, or something on the system is blocking that port?
<llutz> RigidWig:master .....  *:smtp            < that says that postfix already listens on all adresses available, so its not a postfix config-issue
<nomike> RigidWig, you can try to use netcat "nc" to create a listener on some other port and try to connect to it via telnet. (e.g. "nc -l -p 4711"). Maybe amazon is blocking the SMTP-Port somehow to prevent spammers. And you seem to be able to connect to ssh or something similar.
<GeekSquid> vedic: I would install tasksel, use it to remove all services, essentially only ubuntu-server selected, then I would sudo apt-get update  & & sudo apt-get upgrade ... bringing everything up to the latest in the repos, then make sure it reboots with out a problem then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and you are on your way to a clean install of 12.04 lts
<llutz> RigidWig: sudo iptables -vL
<llutz> RigidWig: from outside it shows "25/tcp filtered smtp"
<RigidWig> llutz http://i.imgur.com/l5zL0Tx.png (sorry for imager just a plugin that makes it faster than pastebin)
<RigidWig> nomike, I can connect to ssh, and http (nginx), but I can't seem to get the smtp server to "ping" back...
<GeekSquid> vedic: also make sure you don't have anything funky in /etc/apt/sources.list i.e. ppa'a or third party repositories
<RigidWig> or should I saw respond...
<RigidWig> *say
<vedic> GeekSquid: As of now, I do have
<vedic> third party repo
<vedic> ppa
<RigidWig> llutz does 25/tcp filtered smtp mean it responded?
<llutz> RigidWig: no it means that there is no direct access to port 25, something filters
<nomike> RigidWig, well I bet amazon blocks smtp or does something similar
<nomike> try to reconfigure your mailserver to listen to another port and try if it works then...
<GeekSquid> vedic: you will need to remove/backup those, and they may not work when you put them back in ... and i really hope none of those third party things have anything to do with your network card
<RigidWig> hmm, let me check /postfix/master settings...
<llutz> RigidWig: i don't know ec2 but i tend to agree to nomike that amazon does something strange there...
<RigidWig> llutz and nomike they may very well be filtering out potential spammers, I'll see if I can get it listenning on another port
<vedic> GeekSquid: I think I would need to keep at least one package to connect back to the server i.e. openssh server.
<llutz> RigidWig: blocking port 25 to block spam is not very intelligent
<vedic> GeekSquid: If I remove that as well then I don't think anybody would be able to save me from visiting remote location
<RigidWig> llutz would there be another reason?
<llutz> RigidWig: none i'd imagine
<GeekSquid> vedic: absolutly, but openssh-server is part of the ubuntu base, so you won't have to remove it, although if you have a ssh Key defined you will have to disable it during the upgrade, because they could get replaced
<vedic> GeekSquid: No, I just use password every time for ssh. no setup for keys to go password less ssh
<GeekSquid> then you are fine, .. also install 'screen' so you can keep the terminal open while doing the process, makes it easy if you loose the connection to the server
<cheebu> i have a built in mic... that all the sudden disapeared from my sound menu... can some one help with that?
<GeekSquid> vedic: ^^^
<NeoColossus> Hello all
<GeekSquid> vedic: I understand where you are at, I have had to visit a few server-rooms too, not fun especially when people are relying on it
<llutz> RigidWig: short google tells that amazon limits smtp-traffic but doesn't block by default.
<NeoColossus> Is there a way to create a file with [`date +%D`] as the filename?
<vedic> GeekSquid: Sure. Are you confirmed that dist-upgrade will lead 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS? or I need to do: do-release-upgrade ?
<llutz> NeoColossus: touch $(date +'%D')
<GeekSquid> vedic: standby
<atu> Hi, could anybody help with RADI1 partition size issues on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<RigidWig> llutz, I guess it's possible, though I haven't sent/recieved any mail from it and it's just me testing on the server. Could be because it's a free tier...
<llutz> NeoColossus: whoops sry, / isn't allowd char in filenames
<llutz> RigidWig: as i said, i don't know ec2
<RigidWig> llutz: apparently, me neither :)
<NeoColossus> llutz: I need the actual filename to appear as "[mm/dd/yyyy]"
<RigidWig> llutz and nomike thanks for your help guys, I'll see if I can find amazon settings or request more traffic on smtp
<atu> Hi, could anybody help me, I've RADI1 partition size issues on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<nomike> RigidWig, you're welcome
<llutz> NeoColossus: forward-slash / is not allowed as a filenamepart
<NeoColossus> llutz: Is there a way to have it appear as "[mm-dd-yyyy]" then?
<xiaoy> Ìû
<llutz> NeoColossus: touch $(date +'%m-%d-%Y')
<GeekSquid> vedic: the correct process is sudo apt-get install update-manager-core ... then .... edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades .. and set Prompt=lts ... launch the upgrade tool: sudo do-release-upgrade ... this is the correct process after doing the checklist we have defined here
<llutz> NeoColossus: touch \[$(date +'%m-%d-%Y')\]
<asd123asdqwe> Hello everyone. I've compiled program, can see it with synaptic, but how do I run it?
<NeoColossus> llutz: Thank you, that is exactly what I needed. :)
<atu> nobody to help me for the RAD1 issue ?
<vedic> GeekSquid: ok
<GeekSquid> asd123asdqwe: what program
<asd123asdqwe> Chess game
<llutz> NeoColossus: be warned that filenames with chars like []  will cause trouble sooner or later
<llutz> NeoColossus: its a bad idea
<NeoColossus> llutz: It is localized to a specific folder. How is it bad?
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, chess game.
<GeekSquid> asd123asdqwe: the actual name?
<llutz> NeoColossus: those have special function in bash
<NeoColossus> llutz: I am aware of this. All reference to the created file is through a script that will properly escape the '['
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, stockfish. After installation, package name is "src" and my description is "chess1".
<llutz> NeoColossus: still, better to avoid them. just my 2 cts
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, btw, can I change package name later?
<nearst> ima do-release-upgrade -d for jump to raring dev
<NeoColossus> llutz: Thank you for the suggestion. I may just stick with touch $(date +'%m-%d-%Y')
<cheebu> can anyone help me with my microphone issue? it stoped working and no longer listed in the sound menu
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, I can also see this package with ubuntu software center.
<GeekSquid> asd123asdqwe: sounds like it's installed ... try CTRL-ALT-T and type stockfish <enter>
<Kneferilis1> hello
<asd123asdqwe> The program 'stockfish' is currently not installed.
<Kneferilis1> I am connected to a linux with ssh and using vim arrow keys backspace and other keys insert characters like ? % etc, instead of doing their correct functionality, how do I fix this?
<Kneferilis1> it also happens with pico and v
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, argh, I could simply install it with sudo apt-get
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, but anyway, if I already compiled it, i would like to run it.
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: what was the prefix ?
<asd123asdqwe> GeekSquid, maybe there's folder where all compiled programs executables are being held?
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, where?
<nearst> why my C library is unknown?
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe:  the prefix with configure when you compiled it.
<xauth> Kneferilis1: make sure the TERM variable is set correctly for the terminal emulator you're using locally.
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, I don't remember any prefixes, sorry. I only know that package name is src and my given description is chess1
<Kneferilis1> it's the web client I am using
<mario_> d
<mario_> d
<mario_> d
<FloodBot1> mario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: well try reading the install file with the src file . you should recompile it.
<Kneferilis1> it was the web client causing the problems
<Kneferilis1> but now in putty I press delete and it doesn't work
<Alocer> can i laugh ?
<guideX> my screen resolution is stuck at 800x600
<guideX> how do I change it
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, ok.
<guideX> also how do you enable the scrollbars
<xauth> Kneferilis1: web client? I thought you said ssh.
<guideX> in unity 12.10
<Alocer> guideX: first configure your x11 using "man xorg.conf"
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, Done. The new package has been installed and saved to
<asd123asdqwe>  /home/alexander/Desktop/stockfish-231-linux/src/src_20130202-1_i386.deb
<asd123asdqwe>  You can remove it from your system anytime using:
<asd123asdqwe>       dpkg -r src
<asd123asdqwe> Oh, sorry.
<guideX> ok checking it out..
<Alocer> :P
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, so, deb package installed again.
<guideX> alocer..
<guideX> is there a way we can do the other thing first? I cannot scroll past page 1
<Alocer> guideX:  i think your main problem is graphic driver
<guideX> oic
<Alocer> guideX:  I m not an expert ...
<guideX> yeah me either :/
<guideX> <- lame windows user
<yugnip> guideX, no worries, you'll be a ubuntu power-user in no time :)
<Tuxmascot> What command transfers an iso to a usb drive?
<yugnip> Tuxmascot, dd
<Tuxmascot> What is the syntax?
<Tuxmascot> dd if=??? ???
<Tuxmascot> I forgot the entire thing
<asd123asdqwe> cp stockfish /usr/local/bin        cp: cannot stat `stockfish': No such file or directory        could this be a problem?
<roger21> i need to fsck all my drive what small live cd can i use?
<yugnip> Tuxmascot, sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/whatever
<roger21> drives
<roger21> does the mini iso include a prompt thingy with basic rescue commands?
<nearst> ouch
<l057c0d3r> well..  took my lubuntu iso i had.. installed it.. then turned around and uninstalled all desktop apps , lxde, lightdm, and openbox....  got it back down to terminal...  then installed gnome and cairo-dock.... and i have to say.. this is the best looking linux system i have built yet :-).
<l057c0d3r> loving the gnome(classic) with compiz / cario-dock combo..  no gnome panels.. just cairo-dock...
<yugnip> Tuxmascot, extensive explanation of dd http://www.forensicfocus.com/linux-dd-basics
<asd123asdqwe> Guys?
<cheebu> can some one help me with my sound card? My mic doesent want to work...
<yugnip> l057c0d3r, you may already now this, but you could have kept lubuntu desktop and just installed Cairo as a session. that way you can have both :P
<cheebu> maybe reinstall all the audio drivers?
<l057c0d3r> now if i can just get this netflix ppa to work like they said it does...  and this will be the best linux setup i've put together
<xiaoy> Ìû
<Alocer> anyine uses cairo dock in 12.10
<l057c0d3r> yugnip, yeah.. but i like the gnome application menu better..
<Alocer> with unity ?
<Physicist> Greetings! Plaese, how do I change, to log without roo!
<Physicist> Greetings! Plaese, how do I change, to log without roo!
<Physicist> Greetings! Plaese, how do I change, to log without roo!
<FloodBot1> Physicist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l057c0d3r> and i'm trying to keep the system as small as i can.. so i dropped all the other junk like lxde i didn't need
<l057c0d3r> Alocer, yeah.. i tried it out....   but settled on using gnome with it instead..
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, you ran out of ideas or my question is too stupid to answer?
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: actually i m a noob myself. but the thing is your question needs more information
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: generally when u compile a src file the binary file goes to /usr/local/... and etc
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: but you build  a deb package with a src file which i have no idea what is going on there .
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: so accept my sympathy
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, src is just name of package. Kinda stupid name.
<Alocer> r u compiling this : stockfishchess.org/ ?
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, yes.
<l057c0d3r> k quick question.  is there a way i can save output from terminal to a text file..  and display it on the terminal at the same time...
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, downloaded linux version compiled using make and sudo checkinstall
<nearst> l057c0d3r, , command >> output
<cheebu> can any one help me with sound problems?
<l057c0d3r> k so two >> instead of one
<l057c0d3r> heh noticed that one > put the output in the text file  but didn't display
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe:  ( http://support.stockfishchess.org/kb/advanced-topics/compiling-stockfish-on-linux  )u have read this didnt you ?
<ioria> one overwrites
<ioria> or use 'cat' >
<dch> l057c0d3r: you want tee.
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, argh. I've seen this when I was running make. Thank you. Try #2
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe:  np :P
<Alocer> ioria: u mean command | cat output.txt ?
<l057c0d3r> dch,  yes i would love some tea  :-P  tee you say
<l057c0d3r> k so >> appends it to the file instead of overwriting.. but still no display on the terminal.. just to the text file
<dch> l057c0d3r: coffee for me please, no sugar or milk. like this:  cat stuff | tee --append otherfile | more
<ioria> Alocer : yes
<dch> cat stuff >> otherfile won't display anything on the term. you're appending stuff to otherfile, not duplicating io.
<ryeth> hello all
<ioria> Alocer : better... cat file | command > file
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, so all I've needed to do is make profile-build ARCH=x86-32. Will be more observant next time, thanks again.
<l057c0d3r> dch.. what i really am trying to do is keep a log of packages installed when running install..  that way if say it doesn't work.. or i decide to remove.. it makes making sure all dependencies brought in get removed easily
<dch> l057c0d3r: tee.
<ryeth> i'm using irssi on ubuntu and curious, how do i view multiple chat channels on here?
<tonsofpcs> ryeth: alt+window number or alt+a to next active window
<tonsofpcs> you *could* split windows, but it's a pita and generally not worth it imo.
<ryeth> thank you, tonsofpcs
<tonsofpcs> also, look at /help window
<nearst> :)
<MadsRC> Afternoon folks
<dch> after finding that libyajl2 isn't present on 12.0.4 or earlier, I built it by hand. How can I tell another source build (collectd actually) to use my hand-built one in preference?
<l057c0d3r> dch  so something like this...  sudo apt-get install (package) | tee (log file)
<dch> is there some flags I can export or something?
<dch> l057c0d3r: \o/ perfect!
<dch> l057c0d3r: personally I'd use --append in there as well.
<dch> and a more knowledgeable person will probably tell you there's a way to dump the dependencies directly from the package name.
<FlowRiser> QUESTION: Anyone knows where i can find some advice/help on implementing a waveform visualization in c/cpp ?
<l057c0d3r> not worried about that.. because i was going to use a different log file for each app..
<l057c0d3r> for easier reading later if needed
<dch> l057c0d3r: I could have done with that today, I am swimming in package hell atm.
<c00kee> is anyone running chrubuntu on their acer chromebook
<l057c0d3r> dch,   yeah.. i've had that problem in the past.. thats why i am working on a solution on this fresh custom install :-)
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: do you have anything to say related to success ?
<MadsRC> Anyone here administers several mail servers?
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, installed successfully, no GUI, can't find list of commands.
<Alocer> can someone tell me what is meta package? ?  the diff between vlc meta package and vlc package ?
<Alocer> asd123asdqwe: gz then :-)
<janisozaur> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kunji> Alocer: A meta package is not really a package, it's more like a list of dependencies to install a group of packages.  I don't know off hand everything in the vlc meta package though
<Alocer> ty kunji . i just cant get what is meta package even i googled . thanx
<asd123asdqwe> Alocer, yay, found addons that enable gui in software center.
<Alocer> good luck then asd123asdqwe
<axisys> anyone having issue with google chrome not able to play youtube?
<axisys> works fine with firefox
<axisys> runing ubuntu 12.10 64bit desktop
<axisys> I get Could not load plugin with google chrome
<axisys> again, works fine with firefox
<nahual> hola
<StinkyFeet> axisys: Yep me too. This has never been a problem before, only noticed it now when you mentioned it...
<sote> my net always works better when running Network Tools - Ping Google.com unlimited
<Alocer> some one said do : sudo apt-ger --purge remove flashplugin-installer
<nahual> alguien habla español????
<DJones> !es | nahual
<ubottu> nahual: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<c00kee> is anyone running chrubuntu on their acer chromebook
<Alocer> hes not online right now
<axisys> StinkyFeet: does it work with firefox? It works for me.. just to be sure it is google chrome related
<nahual> gracias
<axisys> Alocer: if i remove that then it will break firefox as well?
<StinkyFeet> axisys: yep, FF works just fine. So did Chrome a few days ago...
<axisys> StinkyFeet: yep.. must be some update in ubuntu's google chrome pkg
<Alocer> there is 2 version flashplayer for linux 1. from adobe 2. from linux mostly cuzed when you have both installed
<ThinkT510> axisys: ubuntu doesn't do a chrome pkg, its a ppa
<sote> Chromium is working fine on youtube
<Alocer> btw there is 2 versions of chome
<Alocer> yup
<axisys> sote: let me check
<axisys> sote: is there a debian pkg available from chromium?
<ThinkT510> !info chromium-browser | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 23.0.1271.97-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 24472 kB, installed size 89519 kB
<sote> got no idea, I'm sure someone might know
<axisys> ThinkT510: thanks
<nikkkola> Hi! When I activate the show Desktop command via keyboard, after minimizing game ran in Wine, cant fullscreen the game again. Only maximizes, but the "window" is displayed right below the panel (xfce). What shell I do?
<ThinkT510> nikkkola: probably better to ask in #winehq tell them what game too
<lombardo> nikkkola: if it was windows I would do a ALT + Enter
<StinkyFeet> axisys: I shut down all browsers, then: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<StinkyFeet> Then it failed in FF too. Then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<axisys> Chromium works fine
<StinkyFeet> And it works in Chrome from the google PPA as well
<nikkkola> ALT enter doesnt seem to work
<axisys> StinkyFeet: interesting.. ok I will try that
<wzssyqa> Can somebody test 2 commands: gnome-terminal  -x /bin/sh -c 'cd ~/Download && exec $SHELL'
<sote> I had to use the experimental version of nvidia to get my effects working on ubuntu 12.04.1 .. took a little while to work that out
<wzssyqa> and gnome-terminal  -e /bin/sh -c 'cd ~/Download && exec $SHELL'
<Alocer> aaaaaaa i remembered he moved pepperflash to pepperflash.bak or sth like this
<ThinkT510> !dash | wzssyqa
<ubottu> wzssyqa: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<wzssyqa> ThinkT510: I see. I just want somebody to help test the behavor of gnome-terminal
<wzssyqa> ThinkT510: It seems that -x doesn't work since gnome 3.6
<Physicist> Greetings! How do I add a user to not log in root mode?
<Physicist> Greetings! How do I add an user to not log in root mode?
<lombardo> Physicist: use the adduser command
<sote> really likes this XChat 2.8.8
<lombardo> Physicist: if you add a user that is not in the wheel group but in users group, then they cannot su
<Physicist> lombardo, If I do it, I"ll not log in root mode, right?
<ioria> i didn't know that you can log as root in Ubu
<sideeffect> in hexchat, how to highlite somones name?
<Physicist> backtrack is based in ubuntu!!
<sote> it's advised not to
<zykotick9> ioria: by default, you can't
<axisys> StinkyFeet: google chrome is still failing..
<Jexams> chrome failing?
<sote> restricted-extras ?
<ioria> zykotick9: true, you can in recovery mode, right ?
<Physicist> lombardo, If I do it, I'll not log in root mode, right?
<lombardo> Physicist: no
<zykotick9> ioria: ya i believe so
<axisys> works fine for FF and chromium
<ioria> zykotick9: thanx
<lombardo> Physicist: use adduser.. if that is not available the use useradd but that is more complicated... type useradd --help
<axisys> Jexams: failing to load plugin in youtube and other sites
<sote> axisys: set chrome back to default settings
<trtr3434_ubuntu> i downloaded qt-creator source from github and build it at my local folder. how do i replace qtcreator from /usr/lib/share/qtcreator with /home/trtr3434/Development/qt-creator
<Jexams> Ah.
<Physicist> lombardo, Thank you!
<lombardo> Physicist: sure
<Jexams> I had that problem but it worked again when I disabled one of the flash plugins
<cndiv> Hey #ubuntu! Does anyone here use an ultra-light laptop, by any chance? Like a Samsung Series 9 or Acer S7?
<Jexams> I disabled libpepflashplayer and left the "Adobe Flash Player" enabled
<ThinkT510> !anyone | cndiv
<ubottu> cndiv: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Jexams> After that, flash worked again
<axisys> sote: created a new user and login as that.. same isse
<axisys> Jexams: where?
<Jexams> chrome://plugins
<axisys> i am there.. looking
<sote> make youtube full screen and right click to get settings, wont work in normal size
<Jexams> axisys: You don't see it?
<cndiv> OK ubottu , I'm looking for someone to review how well Ubuntu works on a Samsung Series 9 or an Acer S7
<axisys> Jexams: i see it now.. blind :-)
<Eighteens> what causes the evoution icon to hide it'self in panel up top, under lucid
<Jexams> axisys: haha, that's good. Hopefully it fixes it for you also.
<c00kee> is anyone running chrubuntu on their acer chromebook
<guideX> so do you guys know how to always show scrollbars in 12.10
<axisys> Jexams: that was it! thanks a lot
<sote> I added this to Chromium to help with youtube --->  YouTube Options for Google Chrome™
<Jexams> axisys: No problem. I'm glad to have helped, especially since I barely figured that fix out last night
<sote> 6:10am - cya world of helpful people o/
<guideX> is there a way to get the scrollbars back? I know there's a  way with gnome, but what about unity
<guideX> i'm not sure why they are missing lol
<lombardo> they are there guido
<guideX> but they're .. not.
<guideX> I see no scrollbars anywhere
<lombardo> jusr hidden, but they appear when mouse over
<sote> my opinion... unity is a nightmare ... but why did I log into KDE Plasma .. now gotta learn it
<guideX> nah I don't see any when I go over there
<guideX> it is
<lombardo> guideX: just change the theme
<sote> the DE you mean ?
<lombardo> the window theme
<sote> oh
<lombardo> it must be in preferences
<sote> might log into unity to try that
<sote> in about 20 hours
<guideX> there's one problem with that, I am stuck at 800x600 and I can't scroll down to click ok
<guideX> so I can't see all of the window
<lombardo> guideX: use TAB then hit enter
<sote> have you installed restricted extras
<lombardo> guideX: sucks to be you man
<zykotick9> guideX: hold ALT and see if you can drag windows (not sure this works in unity)
<guideX> hmm
<guideX> hmm ok
<lombardo> guideX: just killall -9 gdm or something
<lombardo> guide... use windowmaker
<lombardo> guideX: use blackbox
<guideX> hmm ok
<netherwolfe> quideX: to alt + click and drag in unity, you have to click with the middle scroll button.
<zykotick9> lombardo: 1) don't use -9 unless you have to 2) gdm is old, lightdm is more likely
<lombardo> guideX: xrandr -s 1024x768
<netherwolfe> wait
<netherwolfe> i lied. that's just to resize ...
<lombardo> zykotick9: right
<guideX> hmm it said no process found
<guideX> gdm: no process found
<sote> guide_x just unplug your computer pull the cover off and pull out the video card, wait 10 seconds, put it back in and put the cover back on n turn the power back on annd start the computer then open terminal and do an update and upgrade
<lombardo> guideX: unity sucks.. you cannot even get rid of it
<guideX> lol it's virtual heh
<guideX> there is no video card
<lombardo> playing in vmware?
<guideX> just tryin gto do some php dev in virtualbox
<sote> Gnome is close to the unity dash, it's just as cool
<guideX> for a project which requires linux
<lombardo> guideX: just get on console and do your thing there: CTRL ALT F1
<sote> I don't know virtual, was always a nightmare so always just installed the live cd instead
<guideX> bleh, I suck at vi
<guideX> i'm better in gedit
<guideX> but I have to be able to scroll too heh
<lombardo> guideX: install joe... thats a reasonable editor
<sote> use youtube to your advantage
<ThinkT510> guideX: nano to the rescue
<cowboydren> Can someone show me how to troubleshoot this USB storage slowness? I have a drive, Nautilus is reporting 1MB/sec; this disk moves more like 30MB/sec with Windows.
<Martin02> I have a permissions 'love triangle' I'd like some assistance with if someone has the time to point me in a direction.ty
<guideX> there must be some way to get "normal" scrollbars back
<guideX> without switching to gnome or something
<sote> do you use a mouse wheel ?
<guideX> yeah but it's not working either
<guideX> it does not utilize the scrollwheel
<ioria> ThinkT510: do you know, by chance, if nano can display the the numbers of the lines ?
<ThinkT510> ioria: good question, i think it can be made to yes
<lombardo> guideX: ... i told you the way.. go to preferences, and change the window theme
<sote> ahh but this is the fun part about Linux ..... to work out the bugs and faults
<guideX> I cannot
<guideX> I can't get to the dropdownbox heh
<sote> or user settings in most cases
<ioria> ThinkT510: thanks, i'll dig in the man page
<zykotick9> ioria: you should learn a "real" editor.  vi(m) or emacs choice is yours.  ;)
<twoshot_> martin02, i won't be answering... i'm going get food, but just ask the question
<lombardo> guideX: sudo apt-get install joe
<guideX> hmm ok
<lombardo> guideX: open yur text files in that in terminal
<vm325> hi all
<lombardo> guideX: better yet, drop on console, and use joe there
<ioria> zykotick9: emacs is great but very hard
<sote> likes the Ubuntu Commercial 2012 youtube video
<hackoo> I have a 8 GB USB drive and I want to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS in it. I tried to install but how can I use complete 8 GB for my Ubuntu, I mean I need all 8 GB persistent storage.
<Martin02> udisk2 mounts my big 1T USB under /media/[username]/FreeAgent Drive, but sets permissions so that motion is not permitted to write there.
<ioria> zykotick9: and i cannot use it in command line
<Martin02> Motion is running as a dameon via init.d
<nikkkola> hackoo, I'm not sure I understood you well. What is what you want?
<zykotick9> ioria: emacs has a terminal version!  good heavens...
<ioria> zykotick9: in txt mode i mean
<cowboydren> hackoo: You're booting from one USB drive, and installing to the 8GB USB drive?
<ioria> zykotick9: tell me please...
<sote> hackoo:  it worked fine with Ultimate Edition 3.5 on 8gb usb stick
<Martin02> How do I configure the 1TB drive to permit motion to write jpg's and swf's to that drive?
<hackoo> cowboydren: yes. I have installed ubuntu in my USB drive and its 8 GB drive.
<zykotick9> ioria: find it yourself "apt-cache search emacs" might help.
<cowboydren> hackoo: so where's your problem? Too many partitions?
<lombardo> Martin02: you need to mount that drive with the right umask to permit regular users to write
<hackoo> cowboydren: actually when I do df -h , it shows 4 GB storage. I want it too use all USB space so that I have enough space in it for OpenStack setup.
<cowboydren> I don't know anything about openstack. Sounds like the partition was created improperly before the installation.
<hackoo> cowboydren: I want to setup this 8 GB USB for openstack installation. Just for learning purpose.
<Martin02> udisk2 is dong the mounting, so not sure how to set the umask in this scenario
<sote> just my pc wouldn't recognise the usb on start up so had to call it a floppy and change some settings in the bios so it would boot up from usb as a floopy drive
<sote> floppy*
<hackoo> cowboydren: In installed Precise Pangolin in my 8 GB USB drive though Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.4.exe
<zykotick9> Martin02: can i assume this is a NTFS/FAT formatted drive?
<sote> that was a fun task, but now I no longer use UE 3.5 or UE 3.4 ... gaane back to base Ubuntu 12.04.1
<cowboydren> hackoo: I use Linux Live USB installer.
<hackoo> cowboydren: ok
<cowboydren> hackoo: I've used it on USB drives up to 16GB.
<hackoo> earlier I was using unetbooin
<hackoo> ok
<Martin02> zykotick: yes, Seagat FreeAgent drive.  I don't believe it is a NTFS issue. the normal user can R/W fine.
<cowboydren> hackoo: linuxliveusb.com
<hackoo> yeah. just opened this page.
<ioria> zykotick9: emacs23-nox ?
<zykotick9> ioria: that would make sense.  i don't use emacs myself.
<cowboydren> hackoo: but something else I've done is use LiLi to create the installer, then have another USB stick handy, boot from the LiLi stick and then -install-to- (not live mode) the second stick.
<jragon> Every time I want to watch a flash video on flash I have to use 'killall pulseaudio' otherwise it goes really quickly.
<guideX> so is there any way to increase screen size from 800x600 for virtual box?
<ioria> zykotick9: ok, i'll try :-P
<hackoo> cowboydren: nice idea
<guideX> I do have the tools installed for virtual box, but the max screen size is 800x600
<cowboydren> hackoo: it reduces the number of steps to get the system up and running. You don't have to select "Install Ubuntu or Try Ubuntu"
<hackoo> cowboydren: but not sure if while installation it make change in your MBR.
<cowboydren> hackoo: It's a question you can change during the install process.
<hackoo> cowboydren: yes. live install takes ages to boot.
<Martin02> zykotick9: yes NTFS or FAT drive (whatever default is for Seagate FreeAgent 1 TB single partition drive)
<hackoo> yes
<sote> is now watching the video titled "How to Change Screen Resolution in Virtualbox" on Youtube
<guideX> ill check that out
<cowboydren> hackoo: You actually must handle the disk partitions and boot loader manually; you don't want to create a swap partition on a USB drive, and there's no need for the extended partition the installer tries to create.
<hackoo> cowboydren: you do all this on Mac ?
<jey> hi, in Unity for some reason my X-Chat instance sometimes doesn't get a hotkey number assigned to it even though it looks like it should be numbered "6" based on its position in the list on the launcher/dock thing
<cowboydren> hackoo: No, I don't have a mac.
<sote> been telling everyone to ask the same questions they ask in here also on youtube
<jey> (I mean the thing where you hold down some meta key (WinKey?) and press a digit to switch to that application)
<hackoo> cowboydren: so you also do it on PC.
<cowboydren> hackoo: for what it's worth, yes.
<hackoo> cowboydren: nothing..
<dragonfly> Hey guys. I just screwed up the mysql-server by deleting the root user accidentally
<dragonfly> Can anyone help ?
<sote> guideX: will I get in trouble for posting a video link here --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBAbcwsKog8
<hackoo> cowboydren: without swap is it fine ?
<guideX> hmm i'm watching
<guideX> and trying...
<cowboydren> hackoo: if you have over 2GB, it's absolutely fine. How much RAM does that system have?
<hackoo> cowboydren: 4 GB
<ioria> zykotick9: yes it is. but it removes emacs23 in visual mode... :-(
<cowboydren> Perfect.
<hackoo> :-)
<zykotick9> ioria: sorry.  i didn't anticipate that...  my bad.
<cowboydren> hackoo: my laptop has 8GB of physical ram and it uses an SSD. I have no need for swap. ;)
<hackoo> cowboydren: when we do direct install on system HD, we create swap of double size of RAM . In my case 8 GB swap partition.'
<ioria> zykotick9: maybe i can install xemacs... i'll see
<hackoo> cowboydren: nice.
<hackoo> cowboydren: which laptop do you have ?
<cowboydren> hackoo: it's junk. :P
<koustuvsinha> hello... anybody can help.. having an odd problem with my wifi
<Martin02> Anyone have any luck getting "motion" to save its files to a udisk2 mounted USB drive as opposed to /var/temp/motion?
<cowboydren> hackoo: AMD V140 processor, crap keyboard, ugly screen. Pretty normal for $350 USD.
<hackoo> :-)
<cowboydren> I don't even have a dual-core CPU.
<hackoo> but you have 8 gigs mem and SSD
<sote> ok a question from me> Ubuntu 12.04.1 - what would be the better firewall ? using Graphical user interface for ufw now so do I already have the better firewall ?
<hackoo> cowboydren: I used to use it http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<cowboydren> hackoo: True. $50 on the RAM, and $100 for the SSD. I actually got the laptop for $300, so I'm still only $450 into it.
<hackoo> ok
<koustuvsinha> hey pls anybody.. pls help.. here is my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/250680/ubuntu-12-04-dell-inspiron-n4050-very-odd-wifi-problem
<cowboydren> hackoo: funny you should mention it, I'm actually replacing this laptop with an old iMac soon. :)
<cowboydren> A 17" white iMac, Intel Core2 Duo.
<hackoo> cowboydren: I spent $0. Actually my old laptop Dell Inspiron is Dead.. I was chasing Fedora releases on that from 2006 to 2010. Now I have my official laptop so I cant do much on it otherwise I would have deleted its Winblowsl.
<koustuvsinha> any1?
<cowboydren> koustuvsinha: I'm not a kernel expert, but I'd try going backward one release.
<cowboydren> Maybe two releases.
<koustuvsinha> my problem is: my ubuntu 12.04 cannot connect to my home wifi network... however it can connect to a hotspot of my smartphone... my wifi is however can be connected by windows 7
<koustuvsinha> @cowboy however i could do wifi for last 1 ye in this ubuntu 12.04
<koustuvsinha> problem started just 2 days back
<koustuvsinha> after a software update
<cowboydren> koustuvsinha: It sounds like a kernel update broke your Broadcom driver.
<cowboydren> Try an older kernel.
<tomreyn> i have a similar issue, but i'm using a wired connection: for a few days now (roughly 5), network -manager fails to start on boot on this ubuntu 12.10 system.
<koustuvsinha> i reinstalled my broadcom driver too but of no use
<cowboydren> koustuvsinha: When GRUB2 shows up, try selecting an older kernel. If it boots and WiFi connects, you've found the problem.
<tomreyn> is this a widespread issue?
<hereticsound> Hey guys, I haven't used Ubuntu in a while ever since 12.04 wouldn't install on my pc, is 12.10 any better or should I not even bother?
<koustuvsinha> how to select older kernel?
<cowboydren> koustuvsinha: It's in the list when you boot.
<koustuvsinha> grub has two ubuntu options
<cowboydren> koustuvsinha: Hmm. Only two.
<ThinkT510> hereticsound: only one way to find out
<dragonfly> hereticsound: Go for 12.04, Its LTS and 12.10 have a lot of problems
<cowboydren> koustuvsinha: Mine always has 6 or 8. :)
<koustuvsinha> actually i only had 1st time installed 12.04 in this laptop
<sote> unplug the Internet cable and plug it back in...  also has a dead modem issue daily but I take it as the usb port dying so I change ports
<hereticsound> ThinkT150: true just didn't want to waste my time.
<chinglish>  /ns register 密码箱
<chinglish>  /ns register 密码 邮箱
<koustuvsinha> pls tell me dn how to revert back to old kernel
<hereticsound> i may just build a ground up new amd system for use with ubuntu.
<Martin02> lombardo: how do I do set umaks with udisk2?
<ThinkT510> hereticsound: without knowing what went wrong and what hardware you have its pretty hard to answer whether 12.10 will work better
<chinglish>  /ns register tjyiiuan 625539396@qq.com
<tomreyn> !nickserv > chinglish
<ubottu> chinglish, please see my private message
<tomreyn> i'm using a wired connection: for a few days now (roughly 5), network-manager fails to start on boot on this ubuntu 12.10 system. is this a known / widespread issue?
<sote> Upgrading the Kernel in Ubuntu 12.04 / 12.10 / Mint    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=traegZveTKo
<hereticsound> ThinkT150: it's an old stock compaq that i put a new stick of ram and a video card into, I have thought about a system 76 or other pc with 12.10 or 12.04 pre-installed. but i don't know if that would be any better than just building a custom amd machine.
<sote> night everyone
<ThinkT510> !tab | hereticsound
<ubottu> hereticsound: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sote> tab key .. cool
<sote> thanks
<Martin02> m
<sote> tomreyn: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<pnkbst> does anyone know when the uefi bootloader will be available?  ubuntu 13.04?
<ThinkT510> !uefi | pnkbst
<ubottu> pnkbst: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<javier_> hola
<kunji> pnkbst: I think it's in 12.10
<zombie05> hello folks
<javier_> hi
<pnkbst> kunji: oic
<zombie05> anyone down to lend a hand with wireless drivers?
<ThinkT510> zombie05: lspci
<pnkbst> I misread the news about "uefi rewritten to boot all linux versions" that was outtoday
<sote> great, something new to read and learn https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI
<sote> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m03RcFkSIA8     How to setup wireless network with Ubuntu
<zombie05> BCM43130x4727
<zombie05> i already found the driver
<zombie05> dropped the firmware where the instructions on linuxwireless say
<ThinkT510> !b43 | zombie05
<ubottu> zombie05: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Martin02> lutherp-Studio-XPS-8100 motion: [1] Thread is going to finish due to this fatal error: Permission denied
<zombie05> mhmm
<zombie05> I think I am rebuilding the kernel wrong missing a bunch of drivers when I do ig..
<zombie05> it*
<mike160> hi anyone know how to repaired the package catalogue useing the ubuntu terminal
<ThinkT510> zombie05: why are you rebuilding the kernel?
<zombie05> probably misunderstood the instructions..
<ThinkT510> mike160: sudo apt-get install -f
<Martin02> [pcname] motion: [1] Can't write picture to file /media/[username]/FreeAgent Drive/motion/01-20130202150858-01.jpg - check access rights to target directory: Permission denied
<mike160> ThimkT510 ok thanks
<elessar> exit
<hackoo> Official ubuntu download pages show 32 bit version of Ubuntu Desktop download is recommended. Whey 64 bit is not recommended ?
<zombie05> the driver supposedly is availble in kernals 3.2 and newer so it has instructions on how to turn on the driver via make menuconfig
<hackoo> if someone have 64 bit h/w
<ThinkT510> hackoo: just for those who don't know if they have a 64bit cpu
<kunji> hackoo: It's mainly just so they don't need to bother explaining and people with 32 bit hardware don't screw up and get the 64 one.  But also there are still occasional things where the 32 bit is a bit more compatible.
<sote> never tried the 32bit version
<pnkbst> kunji: people who need 64-bit can also screw up and get the 32-bit version  :P
<guideX> sote: do you know how to undo the command in that video, the vboxmanage command they use? I can't boot into linux at all now
<hackoo> ThinkT510: OK. Suppose onw have 64 bit processer with 8 GB RAM and they install 32 bit Ununtu. So isn't there 4 GB RAM is unusable ...
<hackoo> kunji: ^^
<sote> no it was just a suggestion to look at
<guideX> ah ok..
<sote> hope you manage to get it working
<ThinkT510> hackoo: you can use pae on 32bit to make use of the extra ram but any app won't be able to use above 4gb
<mike160> ThinkT510 am geting with sudo apt-get install-f (E: Invalid operation install-f)
<guideX> well I can't even get into the live cd now..
<sote> teething issues
<escott>  /join #c++
<guideX> it just says "[ ok ]" in the corner
<escott> sorry
<ThinkT510> mike160: you missed the gap between install and -f
<sote> :( i feel terrible  now
<sote> sorry
<hackoo> ThinkT510: yes. PAE. but I thought PAE is used when you have less RAM (<4GB) with 64 bit processor and 64 bit OS.
<ThinkT510> hackoo: if you know you have 64bit then there is very little reason not to use it
<mike160> ThinkT510 oh ok thats why sorry
<ThinkT510> hackoo: no, pae is for 32bit
<pnkbst> if you're testing php locally, your integer size will be different on 32-bit ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !pae | hackoo
<ubottu> hackoo: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<hackoo> ok
<kostkon> ThinkT510, ubuntu comes with pae kernel by default now
<sote> maybe go back to default settings and try again
<kunji> Oh a new kernel... I'm a bit cautious about them now... as not all that long ago a new kernel broke my wireless in a bad way -_-, well hopefully this goes well.
<ThinkT510> kostkon: i know
<kostkon> :P
<guideX> hmm trying to run more of those vboxmanage commands
<tiededaniel__> yo
<guideX> hi :(
<sote> watching it again
<guideX> sote i got it working again
<sote> phew I can sleep now
<guideX> I guess I put the wrong screen res the first time
<guideX> it's not ur fault, i've been wrestling this thing for days
<guideX> it's the large sumo wrestler, and I'm the lowely stick figure lol
<sote> what would be the issue milkshake_ is having
<sote> yeah I should watch the film with the wolves .. goodnight all
<zombie05> I feel like i am over thinking this..
<sote> sleep on it
<zombie05> i have
<zombie05> i have been at it for days i wouldnt come to irc otherwise
<zombie05> :P
<guideX> same
<zombie05> i tend to troll so avoid opening myself  up for it lol :P
<denny> hi... I'm running Gnome Classic on 12.10, alt + right click doesn't seem to be giving me the move (or anything else) options for panel icons, taskbar, etc - has that behaviour changed again?
<guideX> wow it's exactly my screen res now, cool
<guideX> I can see most everything
<zombie05> ah that feeling of it finally works is amazing
<sote> glad youtube had the video guideX
<guideX> and I can scroll after disabling the non existing new scrollbar everyone says I should have heh
<guideX> it was mainly the vboxmanage command which helped, unfortunetly I destroyed my ubuntu install, but not a problem, I made a backup :)
<sote> have no idea man... google search found it
<Martin02> anyone know how to set the default umask for new USB drives in udisk2?
<guideX> the install of the tools blew it up the first time, because I already have the tools i guess?
<Tex_Nick> denny : try SUPER+ALT Right Click
<denny> Tex_Nick: is that the windows key?
<Tex_Nick> denny : yes ... Super is windows key
<sote> yes with the flag
<LiquidDemocracy> I just got my new smart TV. In the manual it says that I can watch movies streamed from my PC. All I needed was a media server. Is there any program that I can use under Kubuntu?
<zombie05> xbmc is dope
<denny> Tex_Nick: that did it - thanks
<sote> I don't have the ram to run xbmc smoothly
<denny> if I have to hold down any more keys I might as well start using emacs
<tomreyn> thanks sote, this is nothing new, though, and my issue looks more udev related
<zombie05> upgrade?
<denny> still, anything is better than using unity or gnome-shell  ;)
<Tex_Nick> denny : you're welcome :-)
<sote> cheers
<rckrd> Hey guys.  I have transmission running on my ubuntu server.  But i'd like to use my desktop client (OS X) to monitor my torrents rather than the web interface.  Any ideas?
<sote> qnap uses it's own torrent program
<hackoo> I am downloading 64 bit Ubuntu iso and it's name have 'amd' in it (ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso) . I have Intel machine, so is this image is supported for Intel processors ?
<zombie05> yes
<zombie05> thats just the name for the 64bit arch
<hackoo> why it have amd64 instead of x64 for intel.
<zombie05> Prior to launch, "x86-64" and "x86_64" were used to refer to the instruction set. Upon release, AMD named it AMD64.[3] Intel initially used the names IA-32e and EM64T before finally settling on Intel 64 for their implementation. Some in the industry, including Apple,[4][5][6] use x86-64 and x86_64, while others, notably Sun Microsystems[7] (now Oracle Corporation) andMicrosoft,[8] use x64 while the BSD family of OSs and the Debian[9] Linu
<zombie05> wiki bro ^_^
<zombie05> ThinkT510: still around?
<genial> Hello! Allthough this isnt a direct ubuntu-question, i thought Id give it a shot: I added a 301 Permanent Redirect on my webserver (which is connected to the same router as I am) yesterday, and found out it wasn't working - removed it, restarted apache again, cleared browser cache, etc. Still I got hit with a timeout, which I guess originated from the 301 loop I created earlier. Now this is
<genial> the situation: http://imagepastebin.appspot.com/d/ag9zfmltYWdlcGFzdGViaW5yFAsSDFVwbG9hZGVkRmlsZRjR8QkM - It's only when I try to do a loopback through the router that it fails. And ONLY on port 80+443. Swapping the router with another one resolves the issue aswell. Anyone have any insight or thoughts? Thank you!
<hackoo> zombie05: nice info. Thanks bro.
<zombie05> p
<zombie05> np*\
<hackoo> genial: Install Ubuntu in it.
<hackoo> :D
<genial> Well my webserver is running Ubuntu Server, so I guess it's not totally unrelated :)
<genial> But I'm guessing this is more of a networking-issue
<zombie05> ah i messed with ubuntu server and ended up going centos
<hackoo> genial: ##networking
<Tex_Nick> genial : if you don't get some help here, you might try ... #httpd or #ubuntu-server
<zombie05> ubuntu i was fighting with while the centos box just worked. I have one running at my company running server and a db
<hackoo> I love backtrack because it's based on Ubuntu.
<zombie05> is that the only reason hacko?
<hackoo> so BT5R3 is based on 12.04 LTS, it means BT5R3 will also get 5 years updates
<hackoo> zombie05: not actully... but it's a important reason. :P
<denny> genial: browsers cache redirects aggressively.  Kill your browser, make sure it's really dead, then start it again.  That generally fixes it for me.
<hackoo> an*
<zombie05> lol just checkin.. that metapolit ninja is just too sweet
<denny> although that doesn't explain the router bit
 * denny goes back to sleep
<genial> denny: yeah been using Firefox which allows purging of cache, but still nothing. Even on the laptop i can go from the broken network over to 3G, hit refresh and suddenly it works.
<denny> purging the cache won't clear a redirect
<denny> don't ask me why, but they hang onto those like crazy
<kieppie1> running 12.10 & seeing this @ boot: "Starting NetBIOS name server                                          [fail]"
<MarKsaitis> how do I launch configuration wizzards again for the packages I just installed?
<reiligha> How come 12.04  is getting five years of support as apposed to three?
<denny> something in the browser network layer, I guess
 * hackoo going to install ubuntu in my 8 GB USB though live USB.
<invariant> How do I install version 13.1 of fglrx on 12.04 via any method that works and has been tested by whoever answers the question? I am not interested in hearing things which you think work.
<invariant> reiligha, because someone with money said so.
<genial> denny: but are they cached per vhost, or per vhost AND local network (if that makes any sense). Since i can basically swap network connection on my workstation (have 2 active network outlets to same ISP) and voila!
<kieppie1> invariant: what graphics card you using?
<invariant> kieppie1, a HD5xxx series.
<reiligha> invariant Is that the real reason or what you assume? :)
<invariant> kieppie1, I already established that I need the driver.
<kieppie1> yea - the drivers are a PoS
<invariant> kieppie1, all I want now is to install it.
<kieppie1> I've hat the same issue on my system
<invariant> kieppie1, which issue?
<kieppie1> there's a backported/reverse-engeneered driver
<denny> genial: can you try on the broken network route, but with a browser that hasnt' been used to look at the site yet?
<kieppie1> invariant: 1 mo'
<Guest67836> why virtualbox rejects modules building for dkms?
<Guest67836> with linux-image-generic
<invariant> kieppie1, I do not want a reverse-engineered driver and a backported driver is the one from xorg-edgers.
<invariant> kieppie1, xorg-edgers simply seems to lag behind, or have a different versioning scheme (real smart move... NOT).
<kieppie1> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu quantal main
<kieppie1> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu quantal main
<genial> denny: yeah did that a few hours ago (~20 hours after I reverted and restarted apache) - no luck unfortunately
<invariant> kieppie1, I am sorry, but you didn't read my question.
<kieppie1> invariant: ^^ this is the only one I could get working on my system
<denny> genial: weird stuff  :)
<invariant> kieppie1, you are referring to quantal, while I said 12.04.
<invariant> kieppie1, but perhaps he also builds them for precise.
<genial> denny: absolutely! starting to think my ISP is caching something, but when I swapped routers, it suddenly worked. could it be that my ISP is caching PER MAC-address? A bit far fetched maybe.
<invariant> kieppie1, still, quite bad that more than two weeks after release, there is no official package.
<kieppie1> invariant: prior to 12.10 I user the binary installer from the vendor. CLI gui installer failed, so had to generate the .deb from CLI & install manually
<invariant> kieppie1, what? Are you saying that the generate deb step has ever worked for someone?
<invariant> kieppie1, how?
<kieppie1> yip
<invariant> kieppie1, it has never worked for me.
<OerHeks> fglrx 13.1 uses xorg 1.13 > http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2013/01/how-to-install-new-amd-catalyst-131.html and precise shipts with 1.12
<kieppie1> can't recall now, but download installer, chmod +x, & ./$WHATEVER --help for options
<Guest67836> how to install/build vbox-dkms for current kernel?
<invariant> OerHeks, I don't mind upgrading x, but I cannot use a broken system.
<kieppie1> anyhow
<kieppie1>  running 12.10 & seeing this @ boot: "Starting NetBIOS name server                                          [fail]"
<invariant> OerHeks, currently, precise (which is supposed to be a production distro(!)) does not work.
<kieppie1> <-- google fails
<Physicist> I cannot change my password from the grub - init=/bin/bash. Who have a sugestion?
<invariant> OerHeks, the guy from your link has an inconsistent story.
<Physicist> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<invariant> OerHeks, where can I get some correct information?
<OerHeks> invariant correct, he talks about downgrading, that is a mistake
<OerHeks> and that same ppa only has 12.10 content
<kieppie1> !netbios
<doctorly> Is it possible to download a file in irssi?
<LiquidDemocracy> I am trying to access a ushare directory in Ubuntu from my Smart tv but the smart tv says no playable media in this folder. any idea?
<invariant> OerHeks, the least stable system component is created by AMD. This is common knowledge. Why do Ubuntu driver releases still lag then?
<invariant> OerHeks, new upgrades are almost always better in the case of AMD.
<OerHeks> I switched to nvidia
<Tex_Nick> doctorly:  irssi has a support ... #irssi
<krabador> hi people, i need to test the video ram, how can i do it, with something like memtest86?
<kieppie1> anyone able to assist me with the following issue, please? I'm running 12.10 & seeing this @ boot: "Starting NetBIOS name server                                          [fail]"
<fellayaboy> can soemone help me ...this is kinda unrelated to ubuntu but theres a website called github and they have folder that im trying to download...how can i download the folder
<krabador> kieppie1, what it causes'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> fellayaboy, you must install git
<kieppie1> hi krabador: I'm seeing the error @ startup & want to get it to all-clear
<fellayaboy> i did install git but now how do i get the folder
<fellayaboy> i tried git https://github.com/simonsimons34/htc_utility_linux but nothing happened
<genial> git clone user@url
<fellayaboy> whos user..mine or his
<genial> yours i'm guessing, never used github
<kieppie1> krabador: config the daemon to start properly, or remove it if not nessiasary
<denny> fellayaboy: github gives you the URLs
<krabador> kieppie1, that's a no problem in fact
<denny> fellayaboy: the one you want is 'git read-only' - so: git clone git://github.com/simonsimons34/htc_utility_linux.git
<kieppie1> krabador: could you provide some  insight please?
<krabador> kieppie1, netbios it's an old protocol session-like for network
<serodronin> So I'm interested in giving ubuntu a go; I'm wondering is there an easy way to get a win7/ubuntu dualboot with leaving my windows drives untouched?
<fellayaboy> aw man thank u then
<krabador> kieppie1, some software can use it, then it would be better to leave it
<kieppie1> krabador: is it nessiasary? is there some way to remove or disable it?
<invariant> serodronin, VM or new harddisk or some partitioning knowledge.
<mikehaas763> When did Ubuntu start using ext4 FS as the default?
<serodronin> yeah I have a new harddisk
<kieppie1> I'm running a POSIX network, with XBMC beeing the only host that might ever even remotely use it (& maybe android)
<krabador> kieppie1, you can leave it from the boot script, but something in the future cannot work
<mikehaas763> Nvm, I changed up my search keywords and found the answer
<kieppie1> krabador: that's fine. where can I disable it? I'll reenable if anything needs it
<invariant> What does this mean fglrx 12.10.5 [Jan 28 2013] ?  (dmesg output) In particular is this some twisted way of Ubuntu to output that it's really running 13.1?
<brillopad> Anyone seen this issue before - Google is no help! Ubuntu installer can't see my 700GB Windows 7 partition. Wiped the PC, reinstalled Windows 7 and tried again - nothing! So Ubuntu wants to use the entirety of my 1TB hard disk. This happens in both EFI and non-EFI boots. Any ideas?
<krabador> kieppie1, wait a moment
<MartynKeigher> \cls
<Walex> brillopad: that's extremely unlikely. Also note that probably the best sequence is install first Ubuntu and after that install MS-Windows
<Walex> brillopad: do you happen to have *two* 1TB disks?
<krabador> kieppie1, it's in build with samba
<ThinkT510> Walex: other way around, windows first then ubuntu
<zombie05> ^
<krabador> kieppie1, it's really not recommended to uninstall it
<zombie05> whenever i try to do something it errors out with the wrong headers where would i change that to reflect the correct one
<Walex> brillopad: you know BTW that the installer also has virtual consoles with shells in it, so you can look around, and even partition manually
<kieppie1> cheers
<brillopad> Walex: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/09/21/tips-for-dual-booting-windows-and-linux/
<brillopad> Walex: I know - but gparted and the Ubuntu installer can't see the partition.
<brillopad> Neither can df or fdisk
<zombie05> i ended up making a bunch of broken kernels i need to go into advanced and select the 3.5 one before i started the tinkering
<zombie05> @boot.
<Walex> brillopad: which version of MS-Windows?
<brillopad> Win 7
<kieppie1> thanks krabador: I don't like seeing errors @ by boot, but I'll guess I'll have to live with it.... :/
<Walex> brillopad: maybe you are installing with GPT partitioning, but GNU/Linux support it. and even with GPT there should be a "fake" MBR style partition.
<Walex> brillopad: do the partitioning tools see *any* partition?
<brillopad> Walex: gparted warns me about this but I'm not using GPT. I'm using MBR style partitioning.
<serodronin> so if I wanted to a dualboot with dual hard drives the safest way would be to unplug all current drives and than plug in new drive and install?
<brillopad> Before installing Win 7 (using MBR) I wiped the disk completely clean
<brillopad> Walex: None at all. Shows unallocated 931.51 GiB
<kieppie1> bb 4 now
<Walex> well, then use 'dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/... | od -x' to see if there is any non-zero data in the MBR.
<brillopad> Walex: Interestingly enough, fdisk /dev/sda can now see the partition but gparted and the installer can't
<brillopad> How bizarre
<maxpolk> /dev/sda is a device, not a partition
<Walex> brillopad: try also 'cfdisk' and 'sfdisk -d' for example
<brillopad> cfdisk gives "Warning!! Unsupported GPT detected. Use GNU Parted'
<IveBeenBit> Is there a terminal command I can use to search a directory recursively and return the path/filename of any file 3GB or larger? I tried ls -hRS but it still breaks it into subdirectories.
<Walex> brillopad: ahhhhhhhh
<jrib> IveBeenBit: find can do that
<Walex> brillopad: maybe the partitioning is GPT after all.
<brillopad> Walex: So confused! It's definitely MBR! :-/
<Walex> brillopad: the tool 'disktype' can figure out many details. Also try with 'gdisk' to see if it is really GPT.
<IveBeenBit> jrib, Thanks. I'll look through the man pages and try to figure it out
<Walex> brillopad: one remote possibility is that your wipe left random data in sector 0, and this is confusing the partitioning programs.
<brillopad> Walex: How can I fix sector 0 if that is the issue?
<Walex> brillopad: as a rule, before partitioning it is a good idea to write 0s over the first 64KiB of the disk
<brillopad> Walex: Gotcha. Anything I can do now without killing the data that's already on there?
<brillopad> Walex: disktype shows /dev/sda as a 'DOS/MBR partition map'
<brillopad> Walex: But at the bottom has an entry for a GPT partition map with 128 entries!
<Walex> brillopad: well, if that's the issue, it is a bit painful, but very doable. You can save a copy of sector 0 for backup, make note of the existing partition start/end in sectors, zero just sector 0
<Walex> brillopad: then probably it is GPT. Because when GPT is used, it is "wrapped" in an MBR partition for backwards compatibility.
<maxpolk> <IveBeenBit> : find DIR  -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -r /bin/ls -lh | sort -k 5
<brillopad> Walex: Gotcha.
<Walex> brillopad: GPT is so much better than MBR anyhow. Nice alignment, etc.
<brillopad> Walex: Which is fine, but won't allow me to install Ubuntu next to Win 7 at the mo
<brillopad> Walex: Whether it's GPT or MBR, I'm fine as long as I can dual boot. Looking at gdisk now to see if that can help me. Any thoughts on that?
<jrib> IveBeenBit: you want to look at the -size flag
<Walex> brillopad: that shouldn't be a problem, 'gdisk' should be fine. Surprised that 'gparted' does not work though.
<brillopad> Walex: Weirdest issue I've ever had with Ubuntu (or Linux in general for that matter)!
<IveBeenBit> jrib, maxpolk thanks, guys. I know there's a probably an easier way to do this, but I like to learn more about terminal commands. This helps
<maxpolk> brillopad I found that if you use Windows itself to boot Linux it's a lot less messy.  You install not to the device root partition but to the /boot partition.  Then use Windows Neosmart EasyBCD to point to Linux and choose it when Windows first starts.
<brillopad> Walex: gdisk reports no partitions in GPT
<Walex> brillopad: very strange indeed.
<brillopad> Walex: How can I kill the GPT side of things?
<brillopad> Walex: gdisk can see the MBR partitions, btw
<Walex> brillopad: if it is a real GPT situation bad news. Otherwise it could be just that you did not preventively zero out sector 0 and various tools read random data from it.
<Walex> brillopad: if it is a real GPT situation bad news. Otherwise it could be just that you did not preventively zero out sector 0 and various tools read random data from some fields that should have been zero.
<brillopad> Walex: Going to note down the start/end info for the partitions now and will try the zeroing fix
<unstable> In skype, how can I use my  microsoft lifecam microphone, instead of my built in Lenovo laptop microphone? Inside skype options at 'sound devices', the only options for 'Microphone' are 'PulseAudio server (local)'. this goes to the lenovo laptop microphone by default, which is not as good quality as the  lifecam one.
<brillopad> Walex: Do I use fdisk to reinstate the partitions? And will it kill the data on the disk after they've been added back in?
<Walex> brillopad: try 'dd bs=512 count=1 if=/dev/... | od -x -Ad' and put it on paste.ubuntu.com so we can have a look
<brillopad> Walex: Will do!
<brillopad> Walex: The first few bytes are 00 if that's any help - uploading now
<Walex> brillopad: you can use 'fdisk' to recreate. The MBR has just a table, editing it does not change anything on the reset of the disk.
<Gerowen> Has anybody else had Chrome stop recognizing Flash in the past day or two?
<brillopad> Walex: paste.ubuntu.com/1602759/
<brillopad> Walex: Ignore my comment about the first few bytes being 0 - I'm an idiot!
<WindowsGudLinuxN> chrome takes up lot of ram. gone back to ffox
<brillopad> Walex: Think that's the offset!!
<serodronin> does it matter which sda you instill ubuntu to? like would sda6 boot the same as sda1/2?
<Walex> brillopad: http://www.petri.co.il/gpt-vs-mbr-based-disks.htm
<Walex> and many others
<ThinkT510> serodronin: it will boot fine
<WindowsGudLinuxN> chrome runs as crappy on windows as it does on linux
<subdesign> recommended folder to store own bash files:?
<brillopad> Walex: Faster to convert my Win 7 install to GPT or fix the MBR install?
<serodronin> ThinkT510: Ok sorry I'm kinda newb; so if I plug in brand new harddrive and partition according to guide I will have two bootable drives succesfully?
<Walex> brillopad: who knows, it takes a bit of time to look at sector 0 contents
<ThinkT510> serodronin: i don't see why not
<Walex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record has "Structure of a modern standard MBR!
<serodronin> last question is there an easy way to choose which drive to boot from?
<serodronin> like some GUI that lets me choose a drive at startup
<serodronin> or only bios?
<unstable> Is there a way to set the default microphone in Sound settings on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> serodronin: thats done by the bios
<maxpolk> serodronin, that's what grub does for you
<serodronin> but grub would only be on my secondary linux drive so I would set that to main startupdisk than it would let me choose?
<maxpolk> Grub can be made to list your choices and boot from various drives I think, right?
<invariant> serodronin, the BIOS selects the right (or wrong) 512 bytes to use
<invariant> serodronin, grub needs to be installed on that drive.
<invariant> serodronin, then grub could boot from any other partition.
<ThinkT510> serodronin: grub will be installed to the mbr of whatever disk you put ubuntu on, if you set the bios to boot that disk then grub will pick up all other oses on all disks connected and allow you to choose what to boot into
<serodronin> ok
<serodronin> thanks
<serodronin> so it should be easy
<maxpolk> define easy ;-)
<Walex> brillopad: I think I'll convert your MBR to binary so I can use the typical tools to look at it. Decoding by hand too long.
<danny> any commentn ne os colorwheel so far it seems stable
<WindowsIsGreat> hi
<danny> hi
<serodronin> maxpolk: as in a similar set up to bootcamp booting on mac
<maxpolk> serodronin I believe so, yes
<danny> very good terminal program
<CraftyBanardo> Hi Guys, This should be an easy one for someone that knows. Machine A has a share called "TV" what should the line in fstab be on machine B to mount it as the user luke on machine A.
<ThinkT510> !fstab | CraftyBanardo
<ubottu> CraftyBanardo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Gycklarn-> "updatedb" seems to be stuck. Any ideas?
<CraftyBanardo> :) I've been battling this for about 3 weeks. I've read the guide on FSTAB and the one on Samba
<abdostar> hello, I have a wierd problem, everytime I start my laptop or wakeup, all I see is a black screen, I Know the OS it's working cause I hear the notification sound, but screen looks very dim
<CraftyBanardo> Just looked through that guide ThinkT510 it doesn't tell me how to specify a username/password to use for the mounted share.
<ThinkT510> CraftyBanardo: i've never used samba sorry
<unstable> I am on Ubuntu with the latest version. When I go to the 'sound settings', which I think is my desktop mixer.. I can see under 'input', 1. (Microphone, Built-in Audio), 2. (Internal Microphone, Built-in Audio), 3. (Microphone, Lifecam Studio). Though there is no way to 'pick' the Lifecam one with this gui. How can I set my default microphone to Lifecam?
<steven> does anyone know why chrome won't play flash since today? well i know how to turn it back on, just wondering why it stopped playing at the first place?
<ThinkT510> steven: ask the chrome guys
<Gycklarn-> CraftyBanardo, username=[namehere],password=[passwordhere]
<CraftyBanardo> Thanks Gycklarn- I will try that now.
<Ronalds_M> good night
<Ronalds_M> anybody knows how to make gbrainy use native language?
<Gycklarn-> CraftyBanardo, Any luck?
<CraftyBanardo> just did a sudo mount -a
<Damo> hello what does it mean when i try to connect to my server and i get this:?  Host key verification failed.
<CraftyBanardo> and it seems to have worked.
<CraftyBanardo> i think
<Gycklarn-> Sweet
<CraftyBanardo> I'm going to try writing a file to it now, You could of saved me Gycklarn-
<CraftyBanardo> I've been battling samba for a while, I was missing a utils package for about a week.
<Gycklarn-> haha yeah, that can be a bitch.
<CraftyBanardo> Basically I've got one machine that downloads/extracts and then sickbeard/couchpotato move the files to a media PC in the front room
<CraftyBanardo> and its giving this machine write permissions is a problem!
<CraftyBanardo> I'll try an episode of breaking bad and let you know Gycklarn- , Thanks for the help so far.
<Gycklarn-> o/
<WindowsIsGreat> microsoft owns shuttleworth's ass
<l057c0d3r> yes yes yes.. i finally got netflix to work for me on linux :-)  about time.....
<WindowsIsGreat> ubuntu is gay
<l057c0d3r> no unity is..
<l057c0d3r> ubuntu rocks
<IdleOne> l057c0d3r: don't feed them
<WindowsIsGreat> linux is for faggots
<l057c0d3r> WindowsIsGreat, you obviously have not seen a ubuntu / gnome / cairo-dock setup.  with wine..
 * l057c0d3r sits back and watches netflix on linux  :-) it works
 * l057c0d3r pops on skyrim for a min.... it works on linux too...
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  lets see.. why do i need window's..  :-p sorry i'll stop feeding
<l057c0d3r> but i am stoked that i got netflix to actually run great on here now.. the ppa was not working right for me at first... i was about to give up after getting  the same white screen with links 4 times... but i decided to click on a movie.. it said that after the install finished to restart my browser
<zombie05> when you run update-initramfs what tells it where to look for the modules
<l057c0d3r> but there was no download.... and then just out of dumb luck i right clicked.. and actidently hit reload on the menu.. and everything just started working..
<zombie05> i am getting a could not load but its targeting the wrong ubuntu headers
<guideX> how is that even possible ?doesn't netflix run on silverlight video?
<l057c0d3r> guideX, yes.. yes it does
<l057c0d3r> but with a modified version of wine....  mono...  gecko..  and firefox....  it works
<kostkon> !netflix | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Damo> Host key verification failed. what is needed for me to connect to my server?
<guideX> my wii does nothing but play netflix :P
<l057c0d3r> dude is a genius over here https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.iheartubuntu.com%2F2012%2F11%2Fppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html&ei=I44NUcnRIe7xyAG0roGQBg&usg=AFQjCNHl1XwyexEfkDjp202PFepf4Lpo5g&bvm=bv.41867550,d.aWc
<l057c0d3r> bah..  thats a long link.. probably wrong one
<serodronin> so should I even bother setting up a drive for ubuntu on windows IE putting ona MBR/GPT?
<serodronin> or should I let ubuntu install manager do that
<serodronin> as of now its a factory fresh drive
<l057c0d3r> serodroni.. i use the wubi installer.. and install it like any other program from windows
<l057c0d3r> with the use of simlinks....
<guideX> ubuntu installs fairly seemlessly "into" windows
<guideX> windows treats it like a program that can be uninstalled
<guideX> pretty neat :)
<serodronin> thats VM though?
<l057c0d3r> you can share folders between windows and linux.. making it where you have one set of music / pictuers / videos shared between both systems
<guideX> nope
<guideX> so when you first turn on your pc, it asks you, widnows or linux
<ThinkT510> wubi is not a long term solution, more of a test drive really before installing ubuntu properly
<l057c0d3r> ThinkT510, yeah...  well i've been using the same wubi install for a very long time now and it runs fast.. and works just fine
<guideX> hmm.. I've had ubuntu installed like that for a long time, is it not a recommended practice?
<l057c0d3r> simlinks to the host folder help remove the drive space limitation of 30gb
<l057c0d3r> gain full access to the tb that way....
<tinashaw76> hello all, I was hoping someone could help me with an nvidia driver issue.  I've been working on this most of the day with no luck.  I'm running a fresh install of 12.04.1 and have a GTX 670 gpu.  I've installed the 310 nvidia drivers with jockey, but my gpu isn't being recognized / used.  Any suggestions about how to resolve this issue?
<l057c0d3r> heh well i'm going back to netflix now :-)  this has been a great day for me...  you all take it easy...
<drumroll> Hi, I just installed 12.10 onto a HDD with Windows 8, selected "Install alongside Windows", went through installation and rebooted - but it boots straight into Windows still. I tried using a program called EasyBCD to add an entry to the windows bootloader that points to the linux boot partition, but I just get a prompt that says "Grub> " and I don't know what to do
<tinashaw76> is there a windows entry in the grub menu?
<invariant> Is it normal that I have /usr/lib{32,64,} (the extra comma is there on purpose)?
<invariant> I am getting messages like dpkg-shlibdeps:error:couldn't find library libc.so.6 needed by debian/fglrx/usr/lib/fglrx/bin/fglrxinfo from the amd installer.
<drumroll> tinashaw76: there is no grub menu
<drumroll> tinashaw76: it's like grub didn't even install.
<Billybeagle> anyone got some time help me set up Vhosts? I just went though a tutorial and it didnt work. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<dennot> When I press "e" on the grub menu, it lets me edit the settings for the next boot.  How do I change those settings permanently?
<tinashaw76> dennot:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548780
<tinashaw76> drumroll:  when i was dual-booting, I was running windows / linux, but I installed windows first then linux
<tinashaw76> I always booted into a grub menu
<tinashaw76> the default was to boot into linux
<dennot> thanks tinashaw76
<tinashaw76> and i had to scroll down to get to the windows entry
<zombie05> updating the kernel to 3.6.9 added the driver correctly
<tinashaw76> but it sounds like that's not the issue with yours
<zombie05> and fixed header issues
<tinashaw76> np denno
<tinashaw76> t
<drumroll> tinashaw76: I installed windows first, then linux, just like you said. And I've done it before too with no problems. But I've never done it over Windows 8
<tinashaw76> neither have i, only win 7
<tinashaw76> anyone know of a channel to get some GPU / Ubuntu advice in regards to nvidia?
<auronandace> !uefi | drumroll
<ubottu> drumroll: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<tinashaw76> hmmm
<tinashaw76> !nvidia | tinashaw76
<ubottu> tinashaw76, please see my private message
<tinashaw76> lol, nice
<seer> hello
<seer> hello?
<CraftyBanardo> Hello!
<seer> yes
<seer> good
<seer> hi
<seer> i am a new ubuntu user
<seer> so new i havent even downloaded it yet
<nervo46> Welcome to Ubuntu!
<seer> anybody wii\lling to give me a crash course on it?
<py_can> If I have a .tar file, I can add files to them like this "tar -rf <tarname> <file_to_insert>"... Can I also specify where in the tar file the file i inserted will end up (hierarchy) ? Because If I add a file from /home/bla that hierarchy will be in my tar file too :) Couldnt find anything in my man pages
<nervo46> It is way to large a thing to give a crash course on over IRC... I would recommend you just install it and start hacking away.  There are dozens of tuts online as well.
<tinashaw76> maybe I'm missing something, I've read through the ubuntu nvidia install help, but when I install the latest nvidia drivers, and modprobe nvidia_experimental_310, it still says that the driver is not in use... ?  anyone have any experience with this?
<tinashaw76> py_can:  can you cd into the directory where the file you want to add resides, then give an absolute path to the tar?
<seer_> huh?
<py_can> tinashaw76: oh yeah, that would probably work :-) But, I'm sure there is a command-line argument for it. I will search further.
<Gumby> hi all.  does anyone know how to start "startup disk creator" from the command line?
<nervo46> tinashaw76: Maybe try and run /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<whjms> Gumby: usb-creator ?
<David-A> seer_: yes, download, install. then it is ready to use. then the next 2 things to do for better experience is install package ubuntu-restricted-extras, and check "additional hardware drivers" in system settings.
<Gumby> gah, nevermind
<Gumby> "startup-disk-creator"
<nervo46> tinashaw76: That should setup X to see it, then prob. a reboot.
<whjms> d'oh
<Gumby> oh wait, nevermind.. that was a Q on a forum, not an answer
<cop> hallo?
<Gumby> usb-creator-gtk
<seer_> aye david-a
<designbybeck_> A way to view RAW/CR2 files as thumbnails in Natalis? Ubuntu 12.10?
<Gumby> whjms: technically you're correct too
<tinashaw76> nervo46:  i've actually tried this already as well, it generates an xorg.conf file but when i reboot, it comes back to an atrocious resolution
<platius> seer_> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_Quantal   nice info herer
<Gumby> :)
<cop> can anyone help me regarding a resolution problem?
<seer_> i wanna know about the postive and negatives and if i should leave windows forever?
<whjms> cop: just ask away
<tinashaw76> nervo46:  and i can't edit anything from the nvidia settings, it just tells me the same thing you just suggested
<tinashaw76> cop:  maybe, whats the issue
<cop> it is very complicated so i will start writing then  hold on :p
<David-A> seer_: try it first, e.g. with dual boot. then decide if to leave windows.
<nothingspecial> seer_: you might want to try the forums for a bunch of opinions
<nervo46> tinashaw: Sorry to hear. I actually built a box and installed the Nvidia drivers today... but just grabbed the current version through Ubuntu Software Center.
<tinashaw76> nervo:  what GPU are you using?
<Gumby> seer_: the answer really depends on how you use your PC
<nervo46> tinashaw76: After that, I ran nvidia-xconfig, rebooted and did a 'lsmod | grep -i nvidia' and verified it was all good.
<Gumby> seer_: what apps you run on a daily basis etc
<tinashaw76> also, did you use 12.04 or 12.10?
<cr2222> hi! i have installed ubuntu and then installed the nvidia driver. Since this compiz is crashing on every startup so i have no window manager. is there a possibility to deactivate compiz?
<cop> some familly of mine drove over here labtop and crashed the screen, so i figured im going to install ubuntu on the labtop and connect the extarnal screen via hdmi pardon my english i am from belgium. so everything works except for the resolution it is to big so it is very hard to work with the pc like this
<seer_> i play alot of games and i love trying out new software and hardware
<BillyZane2> EVERYONE
<Osakasa^> seer, positive: you get newest version of ubuntu for free. very customiseble (see different desktop enviromet and compiz). Negative: games (wine helps for that)
<cop> i only use it for movies with vlc
<BillyZane2> EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where's Dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> Cop: what video chip does it use?
<BillyZane2> everyone
<whjms> BillyZane: who?
<BillyZane2> Everyone listen closely.....
<cop> video chip right
<cop> uhm
<BillyZane2> I.... the n00b at linux... solved a problem on my own
<BillyZane2> today is a day to cry
<whjms> cop: lspci | grep vga should give you a hint
<BillyZane2> I DID IT!!!
<cop> do i show you xranr?
<BillyZane2> i feel so high right now
<ActionParsnip> Cop: sudo lshw -C display      will tell you
<nervo46> tinashaw76: I'm running 12.10.
<tinashaw76> ahh, k
<tinashaw76> 12.04 here
<nervo46> tinashaw76: My graphics card is a GeForce GTX 560i
<ActionParsnip> Seer:  try urban terror :-)
<nervo46> er 560 Ti I mean
<seer_> what is that?
<cop> vga
<ActionParsnip> Seer: a game
<whjms> seer_: kinda like cs, right?
<seer_> cs?
<ActionParsnip> Cop: can you paste the product line for the video chip please
<whjms> seer_: counter-strike
<seer_> <<<< noooooby noob
<whjms> heh
<cop> Radeon Mobility HD 3670
<rcube> Hi all.  I have a ubuntu 12.04 server that I set up for development. I have a service running on port 9933.  I can connect to that port on localhost but when I try to connect to that port from an different machine on the same local network the connection is refused.  The firewall on the ubuntu box is the obvious culprit but I'm having trouble disabling it and it appears as though it should be allowing all traffic anyhow.  Help please!! =)
<seer_> oh, its a game?
<ActionParsnip> Cop: and if you run:  cat /etc/issue    what is the output?
<serodr0nin> so I booted to ubuntu disk and was looking around before installing and after a reboot my computer wont even display bios :((
<ActionParsnip> Seer: I thought you pks
<cop> Ubuntu 11.04 \
<ActionParsnip> Seer played a lot of games
<ActionParsnip> Cop: natty is no longer supported.  I suggest a clean install of Precise
<ActionParsnip> Serodr0nin: ubuntu will not modify your bios
<cop> like complete format?
<serodr0nin> yeah I know I dont understand what happened I didn't modify anything I just tried rebooting after booting to ubuntu disk and I have nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> Cop: I would,  yes
<cop> aw ok
<serodr0nin> I've tried rebooting clearing cmos, unplugging excess drives
<cop> i thought apt-get upgrade allways upgraded to most recent
<ActionParsnip> Cop: you'd need to upgrade to 11.10 then to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Cop: apt-get upgrade    keeps you on the same release but updates the packages to the latest for that release
<cop> aha ok
<cop> thats a bummer
<cop> bit weird so everyone has to do a clean install if they want the newest distroµ
<jrib> cop: no, it's just a different command to upgrade to a new release
<ActionParsnip> Cop: you can upgrade but it'll take you a long time with a lot of data
<daze> is it normal to use /var/lib/<daemon-name> as a home dir for application users?
<jrib> daze: yes
<daze> ok, thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cop: clean install will give the OS as it is intended. It also supported 5 years
<cop> ok i thank you both for your time
<luminous> hello, is there anything simple, like mail in bsd, that could be used from the command line to send an email for testing? not like mutt, simpler, like mail -s hello foo@bar.com
<jrib> daze: wait, what do you mean by "application users"?
<daze> in this case, deluged
<whjms> luminous: mailx might help
<cop> problem is its a hustle with this extended screen
<luminous> whjms: I was wondering about mailx, but apt didn't have a description
<jrib> daze: yes
<luminous> I'll check it out, thanks
<cop> im on the edge of my wifi so connection is slow aswell
<daze> good. thanks again, jrib ;]
<PapaJacky> guys
<PapaJacky> if the russians nuke us, there'd be great casualties
<whjms> luminous: check the man page for info on setting up an account
<cop> maybe i just download the newest one and install it via usb, thanks again i will do that
<whjms> PapaJacky: what?
<luminous> whjms: useradd?
<PapaJacky> there's like 1500 people packed on this tiny channel
<PapaJacky> if the russians nuked us, that'd be a huge hit to the resistance
<ActionParsnip> Papajacky: this is support only, please take it elsewhere
<luminous> whjms: do you also happen to know how ubuntu handles aliases, or where I could read more about this?
<PapaJacky> :v
<serodronin> got it to boot bak into windows. computer being finicky
<whjms> luminous: no, you have to set up an email account separately (i think in your config file). as for aliases, what do you mean?
<Guest48826> d
<cop> quit
<gelph> serodronin maybe glance at http://is.gd/NHF9Jt
<luminous> whjms: tradional bsd/unix has /etc/mail/aliases which points accounts/usernames/email addys to one another the way you like. so, for example, mail sent to root, from the system, could be delivered to another (external) address. don't you receive updates from your systems on their health? :P
<gelph> So launchpad uses only bazaar version control system?
<ActionParsnip> Gelph: i'd ask in #launchpad
<whjms> luminous: i never got that deep into system administration (all i've got is my desktop pc) :)
<luminous> whjms: hah, so apt says that mailx is a virtual package and that you need to install either bsd-mail, mailutils, or heirloom-mailx. bsd-mail wants postfix, and mailutils has this set of deps:   guile-1.8-libs{a} libgsasl7{a} libmailutils2{a} libmysqlclient18{a} libntlm0{a} mailutils mysql-common{a} postfix{a}
<luminous> fortunately, heirloom-mailx is what you think it is
<whjms> huh.
<gelph> ActionParsnip couldn't do a list channel in xchat to find the channel, couldn't do web search for "freenode channel list" either
<luminous> why does apt have to be so confusing.. why was mailx virtual then? so silly
<ActionParsnip> ! Alis | gelph
<ubottu> gelph: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> Luminous: its so that you have choice. Pretty standard in Ubuntu
<luminous> I see
<bel3atar> what's the commandline to run software center?
<luminous> ActionParsnip: do you know what ubuntu does for mail aliases?
<ActionParsnip> Bel3atar: gksudo software-center
<ActionParsnip> Luminous: not ran ubuntu as a mail server. Sorry
<designbybeck_> In case anyone else had a problem viewing RAW camera images in Ubuntu, Simply installing gnome-thumbnail-raw doesn't do it. But adding this afterwards fixed it for me: http://www.tipsandtux.org/wordpress/raw-cr2-image-preview-in-nautilus-on-ubuntu-11-10.html
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I have a thinkpad T21
<luminous> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway :)
<genoobie> Gnea, hello
<genoobie> well anyway the problem is running flash on it
<genoobie> flash + chromium = nogo
<OerHeks> designbybeck_, i use Darktable for RAW images, but your problem was seeing preview in nautilus?
<genoobie> so I was here yesterday and scotty^ and Gnea were helping me out and they suggested part of the problem might be the video driver
<bel3atar> express.paltalk doesn't have any sound, and paltalk in wine freezes
<designbybeck_> correct. I too use Darktable for RAW and love it OerHeks ;)
<genoobie> I wanted to install 12.10 (this is a recent install) but the video would not work correctly
<genoobie> so there's kind of a problem
<genoobie> I'd like to install 12.10 but I can't get the video to work correctly
<genoobie> not sure about how to fix it
<ActionParsnip> Genoobie: what GPU do you have?
<genoobie> ActionParsnip, S3 Savage IX
<genoobie> the machine is currently using savagefb as the driver
<genoobie> and gallium 0.4 on softpipe
<genoobie> for rendering
<ActionParsnip> Genoobie: not seen those for a while
<genoobie> ActionParsnip, yep, it's older, but that's not the reason it shouldn't work :)
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> how do I move windows from premier monitor to the second monitor using xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Genoobie: sure. Lubuntu will do well
<bel3atar> what distro should I try after ubuntu?
<jey> what do you mean "should"?
<whjms> bel3atar: arch linux is good if you want to learn more about linux
<xangua> bel3atar: whathever you want, it's your choice not ours
<whjms> bel3atar: of course, you could go crazy and switch to gentoo
<jey> bel3atar: presumably you have some criteria or objective that will influence the choice. (e.g., for me the answer is "i hope nothing, so i can stop futzing with the OS and get back to work")
<bel3atar> whjms: I've been on arch for a year now...
<bel3atar> jey: just for fun
<jey> bel3atar: buildroot
<jey> buildroot is more of a meta-distro than a distro though
<bel3atar> jey: embedded?
<Shirakawasuna> I just wanted some confirmation... I ran some HD tests and GSmartControl (smartmontools) is showing 6 attributes in the pre-failure category (and I'm seeing read errors on a regular basis). Is it safe to assume that my drive is failure, versus having a software (kernel) bug?
<whjms> so buildroot is somewhat similar to lfs?
<jey> bel3atar: yes, but I used it on x86
<bel3atar> Buildroot is a set of Makefiles and patches that makes it easy to generate a complete embedded Linux system.
<bel3atar> Buildroot?
<jey> whjms: no, the point of buildroot isn't "do everything by hand" -- it's to have the same amount of flexibility as "do everything by hand" but without all the trouble
<whjms> oh, cool
<lopez_> hi my english is bad but good, on boot ubuntu 12.04 with pendrive say error busybox and initramfs
<jey> bel3atar: yes, buildroot on x86, for a kiosk-type of application with a low power Intel Atom board
<nicekiwi> so uhm.. ive locked myself out of my VPS.. i have emergency access to SSH root, but im not sure howto fix it.. help?
<jey> nicekiwi: define "locked myself out"
<jey> this place has remarkably low traffic for having 1700 clients
<genoobie> heh
<nicekiwi> jey, I cant ssh in. connection is refuse.. have had a look at my sshd_config file.. seems to have a few issues :/
<micro_-> nicekiwi: could you plastebin your sshd_config file?
<micro_-> or you cant connect to the VPS at all?
<nearst> hi ppl :)
<usr13> nicekiwi: pastebinit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<nicekiwi> micro_-, yup
<usr13> and send resulting URL, here
<micro_-> nicekiwi: if you cannot access your VPS and perform any actions, i suggest you contact your VPS administrator and ask for a recovery
<nicekiwi> micro_-, recovery what?
<nicekiwi> micro_-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602983/
<Gumby> nicekiwi: does your VPS have an admin console where you can connect to a shell?
<nicekiwi> micro_-, as I said i have emergewncy access to root via ssh
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yes
<user___> Can someone assist me, I'm having a small crisis.
<micro_-> nicekiwi; i see, and what happens if you try to ssh to it?
<usr13> nicekiwi: You arent trying to ssh in as root are you?  ssh root@###.###.##.# ?
<nicekiwi> user___, ask away, dont ask to ask :)
<huttan> nicekiwi: that will only allow one user, called: ezra
<tinashaw76> user___ whats up?
<TheLordOfTime> user___:  you need to provide details first :P
<entreri> hey there, I'm looking to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu on an old netbook, which one is lighter ?
<user___> I have a Mac formatted usb stick, that says I cannot access due to permissions.  I just installed Ubuntu today.
<user___> It tells me I am not the owner.
<huttan> nicekiwi: either add ur user with a space between on that line, or remove the line completely if u want anyone to be able to ssh in
<nicekiwi> usr13, yes I am.
<usr13> nicekiwi: Well, that's why your getting rejected.
<nicekiwi> micro_-, ssh: connect to host *****.com port 22: Connection refused
<nicekiwi> usr13, correct. however i created a new user to use and I cant access with that either
<bel3atar> nicekiwi: hosts don't have stars
<micro_-> nicekiwi; do you get a response if you ping it?
<nicekiwi> bel3atar, neither do darleks
<micro_-> bel3atar; he is masking the ip
<huttan> nicekiwi: is ur ssh server even running ? u shouldnt be refused
<user___> How would I just enable permissions on that usb stick (Formatted Mac OS X Extended Journaled)
<nicekiwi> huttan, it is running
<micro_-> entreri; try xfce ubuntu its based on xfce
<nicekiwi> micro_-, i can ping the server successfully
<tinashaw76> user___:  you can try sudo chown <your user id> <mount point of usb>
<micro_-> nicekiwi; how about telnet SERVERIP 22
<huttan> nicekiwi: if u telnet the.ip.with.ssh 22
<huttan> nicekiwi: what does it say ?
<micro_-> nicekiwi; did you change your firewall / iptables settings?
<entreri> micro_-: I really need to know only between ubuntu or kubuntu, xubuntu or lubntu are not enough user-friendly in their GUI IMO
<nicekiwi> micro_-, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<usr13> nicekiwi: Run nmap against it and see if it's blocked.  nmap -p 22 ###.###.##.#
<micro_-> entreri; it is hard to say, gnome-terminal is not what gnome-classic used to be, try to diable all visual effects
<nicekiwi> micro_-, no. O only disabled root remote login and allowed the user ezra
<Gumby> nicekiwi: on the VPS do netstat -tpan |grep 22
<Gumby> see if sshd is even running
<Nils_> Hello Guys
<Nils_> Can I ask for help here?
<tinashaw76> Nils_: yes
<usr13> nicekiwi: If it says  "22/tcp open  ssh" it is not blocked.
<micro_-> nicekiwi; could you please 'netstat -noa |grep :22' and see if there is a 'LISTEN' on port 22
<user___> Where is the Terminal in Ubuntu?
<user___> 12.10
<bel3atar> when I change themes in unity nothing changes
<bel3atar> why?
<Nils_> I just got a new laptop from ebay. A Thinkpad T500 and I got problems installing the right drivers for my graphics card
<tinashaw76> user___ click the ubuntu image and start typing terminal
<nicekiwi> usr13, it says closed
<micro_-> user___; use ALT+f2 -> type 'terminal'
<bel3atar> give the package name of a theme
<Nils_> Many applications including steam won't run
<nicekiwi> micro_-, on the server?
<joshlegs> user___, ctrl-alt-T got it for me i thought
<huttan> nicekiwi: u need someone to get on the server and start it, or if u can access it via remote console :)
<Nils_> and while trying to install I always get errors
<nicekiwi> huttan, start what?
<huttan> nicekiwi: sshd
<nicekiwi> huttan, it is started
<nicekiwi> i think :/
<huttan> nicekiwi: if it was started u wouldnt get refused
<micro_-> nicekiwi; if you do 'ps ax|grep sshd' do you get a proccess?
<bel3atar> nm
<Gryffin> Question regarding LinuxLive: Does it create a bootable installer, or a bootable persistent drive? Anyone?
<Nils_> I think there is a problem with something called fgxlr
<huttan> nicekiwi: if it was filtered it could refuse u. but it isnt since it says closed
<Gumby> nicekiwi: what is the output of service ssh status
<nicekiwi> Gumby, ssh stop/waiting
<Gumby> service ssh restart
<huttan> nicekiwi: do you have any other way to access ur server other than ssh ?
<Nils_> Any advise?
<micro_-> Nils_; fglrx is the graphics driver of ATI
<usr13> nicekiwi: closed probably means that sshd is not running, (or not listening).
<nicekiwi> huttan, uhh what do you mean?
<Gumby> I'm not convinced he has accessed it using ssh.  I think it is maybe a console he connects to via a web interface.  But then again, I could be totally wrong
<nicekiwi> micro_-,  5324 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<huttan> nicekiwi: like a remote console through esxi
<nicekiwi> Gumby, i have access via a web interface correct
<micro_-> nicekiwi; do what Gumby said run 'service sshd start'
<micro_-> it should fix the issue
<huttan> nicekiwi: if they provided u with a web interface to deal with services , start sshd there and ur off
<nicekiwi> huttan, not really. its not starting
<Gumby> nicekiwi: that web interface is not ssh, it is just connecting via a terminal.  ssh does not appear to be started
<nicekiwi> Gumby, sshd is not a service, ssh is but can not start'
<Gumby> (just an fyi)
<Gryffin> Any experts in LinuxLive here?
<Gumby> nicekiwi: why can it not start?
<nicekiwi> Gumby, ssh does startm but when i check its status it says stop/waiting
<Gumby> any errors?
<huttan> nicekiwi: u need to email the ppl providing the VPS for you and ask them to start sshd for you then
<nicekiwi> no obvious errors
<Gumby> does your VPS have an IP ?
<nicekiwi> yes
<Gumby> I mean, can you view its IP using ipconfig ?
<Gumby> errr
<Gumby> ifconfig
<usr13> Gumby: On a Ubuntu system, it will be just ssh (not sshd).
<Gumby> damn windows world
<user___> Terminal won't open.
<user___> alt, f2, typed terminal, double clicked on gears icon, nothing happens.
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yup
<usr13> user___: Ctrl-Alt-t
<user___> yay, magic
<whjms> user___: type gnome-terminal instead. 'terminal' is the name of the application, but 'gnome-terminal' is the actual executable
<usr13> user___: (gnome-terminal)
<user___> So how would I enable permissions of a USB stick again?  What command do I use?
<Gumby> usr13: technically it is still sshd (sshd is the daemon, ssh is the init script) but I get what you're saying.
<whjms> user___: you'd have to use chmod
<usr13> Gumby: Yea, but it'll show up in service as just ssh
<Ghost1227> Can anyone point me to a reference on making deb packages?
<micro_-> nicekiwi; try 'service ssh start' what do you get back?
<Gumby> usr13: and in ps as sshd ;)
<whjms> Ghost1227: http://debian-handbook.info/
<nearst> my ati driver is dying
<nicekiwi> micro_-, ssh start/running, process 5414
<huttan> nicekiwi: what happen if u telnet to 22 now ?
<micro_-> Ghost1227; http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+make+deb+package
<user___> What would be the exact command?
<micro_-> user___; try xterm
<Gumby> nicekiwi: were you fooling with the ssh config files before this all got messed up?
<usr13> Gumby: Yes, you are correct, the actual name is sshd  and so if you do either  ps aux |grep ssh  or ps aux |grep sshd
<user___> I'm new at this, I have almost no experiance.
<nicekiwi> huttan, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yes. i wouldnt say fooling..
<whjms> user___: what's the filesystem on the drive?
<micro_-> user___; its ok, try to go through first-time guides, use google
<user___> Mac OS X Extended Journaled
<Gumby> nicekiwi: on the VPS itself what does telnet localhost 22 tell you?
<nicekiwi> Gumby, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<micro_-> nicekiwi; do you have a firewall/iptables set up?
<Gumby> nicekiwi: ok, so basically it appears your ssh config is fubar
<micro_-> i agree with Gumby
<Madaramost> hi all
<Gumby> you could start fresh by purging the openssh-server package and reinstalling
<micro_-> nicekiwi; email your VPS support they will fix it
<detrimental> Is there a good guide to installing linux beside windows using gpt partition table?
<huttan> Gumby: how is he telnetting his VPS localhost if he cant get in ??
<micro_-> detrimental; you could install linux inside a virtual machine, check virtualbox.org
<nicekiwi> micro_-, no iptables of friewall
<whjms> user___: using a drive with the osx filesystem might be a little tricky...i'm not quite sure what to do.
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yup :/
<Gumby> huttan: his VPS provides a web interface that connects to a tty
<huttan> ohh
<detrimental> i had linux and deleted to reinstall windows as i needed it for school
<user___> I just need to copy the files from the stick to the hard drive.  lol wow this is hard
<detrimental> i left 250gb for linux already.
<whjms> detrimental: that's unfortunate
<Madaramost> how i know space my disck ?
<whjms> user___: what happens if you try to open it in 'Files'?
<detrimental> i know, i couldnt get office 2010 working correctly
<dr_willis> Madaramost:  df   command
<micro_-> detrimental; with linux you should use libreoffice
<bel3atar> I need a tutorial to resize my ubuntu partition and reconfigure grub
<Gumby> nicekiwi: apt-get purge openssh-server then double check to make sure that /etc/ssh/sshd_config is gone, then apt-get install openssh-server
<user___> It tells me I don't have permissions, only some folders though, not all of them.  Seems the folders were copied directly from Mac's home folder.
<Madaramost> thanks <dr_willis>
<detrimental> i NEED microsoft for school
<Gumby> or if you prefer, backup /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Gumby> nicekiwi: ^^
<micro_-> detrimental; ok, i suggest installing linux inside a virtual machine as i stated before using vmware play or virtualbox
<user___> The folders that were directly copied aren't accesable, the folders that were created by me are.
<detrimental> and failed at getting everything working on linux so installed windows 8 how it came using gpt partition table and now need to install linux beside it.
<detrimental> i dont want a virtual machine...
<whjms> user___: if you right click on the folders, what does it say under the permissions section?
<detrimental> i use linux primarily
<detrimental> i cant stand this windows 8 so only use it for office.
<micro_-> detrimental; ok so just burn the linux installation .iso to a disk, boot it and install it side-by-side on the 250g partition you created
<bel3atar> id I have windows and ubuntu side by side, and I resize the partitions, do I need to reconfigure grub?
<user___> Owner: 99 - user #99
<user___> all greyed out
<bel3atar> s/id/if
<huttan> nicekiwi: the === on line 89 and 95
<huttan> nicekiwi: might give u trouble
<detrimental> ok what about the windows boot mgr
<user___> You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions.
<detrimental> i just need a partition scheme
<dr_willis> bel3atar: perhaps.. dependa on what you did
<detrimental> it being gpt and using fat32
<bel3atar> dr_willis: resize
<Madaramost> can i install ubuntu studio in win 8 ?
<whjms> user___: ok, so now you have to change the owner of the directory to be you
<user___> Right.  I just need the Terminal command and I think I'll be set.
<detrimental> alls i need is /boot/efi flagged boot and /boot flagged legacy boot i believe
<genoobie> hey all
<detrimental> im just trying to make sure before i do it
<genoobie> anyone install quetzal on an ibm thinkpad?
<genoobie> running into problems...
<genoobie> video problems
<whjms> user___: you're going to have to use 'sudo' for it. 'cd' to directory in which your copied directory is. ex. if the copied dir is in ~/desktop/files, cd to 'desktop'
<user___> copied directory as in the usb stick? or the folder I want that data
<whjms> user___: ok, so just make a directory on your desktop, and copy the files from the drive to that folder
<Vallhalla81> Hello all, a while ago I used a distro (I can;t rember what one), one of the features was that you could log in as another user or the same one with full gui/desktop in a window in the current session, does anyone know what program can be used to do this?
<detrimental> ok well thanks for just suggesting use vm when i asked a question spacific to partitioning gpt beside windows. guess im better off just figuring it out on my own than asking here.
<dr_willis> Vallhalla81: xnest  perhaps
<Vallhalla81> dr_willis: thanks I will have a look
<dr_willis> Vallhalla81: it can alos be done with vnc
<Vallhalla81> Yeah not a fan of vnc though
<user___> So I move to the USB stick directory.
<cardiel> someone know why i get poor video quality on 12.04 when playing xvid,h264 movies?
<Physicist> Hello, dr_willis. How can I erase a pathetic root account without the pathetic password?
<jrib> nicekiwi: what are you typing to connect?
<Gumby> nicekiwi: how'd it go?
<nicekiwi> jr, ssh root@*****.com
<dr_willis> Physicist: live cd or recovery mode
<user___> How do I "cd" in Terminal to the USB stick?
<jrib> nicekiwi: but didn't you paste a config where only the user "ezra" was allowed to ssh?
<whjms> user___: don't cd to the usb stick. can't you copy those files to your pc using nautilus?
<fellayaboy> hey if i set the dns using the gui network manager will it set it for all the wifis or just the network/router im connected to?
<nicekiwi> Gumby, reinstalled openssh-server after purging it. backuped the sshd_config file and restored it. ssh wont restart after that, now gonna restore the new sshd_config and see if it starts right
<ftruzzi> anyone knows how to set up VNC so that the unity starts? the default xstartup script only displays a grey screen, nothing inside it
<Physicist> dr_willis: Are you of the Ubuntu team management?
<nicekiwi> jrib, yeah well ezra@*****.com dosnt work either
<user___> Is nautilis built into Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Physicist:  no
<whjms> user___: yeah, it should show up as 'Files'
<user___> It won't let me copy, move, or access.
<dr_willis> user___: its the file manager
<whjms> user___: oh
<nicekiwi> huttan, removed the === form the file, but ssh still wont run properly
<jrib> nicekiwi: so are you able to "ssh ezra@localhost" on the server directly?
<user___> Yea, ok.  It says I don't have permissions to copy, move, read, nothing.
<user___> I can just see the folders.
<jrib> nicekiwi: I didn't realize Gumby was still helping you.  I'll let you carry on.
<whjms> user___: what happens if you run 'gksu nautilus' and then try to copy files? it should ask you for your password
#ubuntu 2013-02-03
<dr_willis> the stick is probably mounted where root has rights. not users
<user___> How do I run gksu nautilus
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yeah with the new sshd_config file it runs fine
<Gumby> nicekiwi: get the ssh server working first, then worry about locking it dow
<Gumby> n
<Physicist> dr_willis: Yes! You are.
<whjms> user___: alt+f2, then type it in. or you type that into your terminal
<dr_willis> type it in a terminal user___
<Gumby> nicekiwi: check /var/log/syslog for errors after replacing the edited sshd_config and restarting ssh
<dr_willis> Physicist:  great. do i get paid?
<user___> That gave me full access.
<dr_willis> user___:  close that nautilus window when done... it can be dangerous....
<ftruzzi> anyone knows how to set up VNC so that the unity starts? the default xstartup script only displays a grey screen, nothing inside it
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... on a 64 bit system ... is it still recommeded to install the 32bit ubunutu ?
<jrib> cobra-the-joker: I would recommend 64bit ubuntu on a 64bit system
<Gumby> cobra-the-joker: how much ram do you have?
<dr_willis> i reccimend 64 but
<dr_willis> bit
<Gumby> if you're low on ram install 32bit.  if you have lots, use 64bit
<cobra-the-joker> Gumby: 2GB
<bel3atar> no PAE in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ftruzzi: best to use a light desktop with vnc.  unity will have issues and be slow
<dr_willis> bel3atar: pae is default in 12.10+
<ftruzzi> dr_willis: the problem is that NOTHING is displayed
<dr_willis> ftruzzi: which vnc sever?
<nicekiwi> Gumby, there are some messages there, but non relating to SSH
<Gumby> nicekiwi: after re-starting ssh with the custom config?
<genoobie> okay, i've got 12.04 lubuntu running, having issues with flash / chromium but that's not unique
<bel3atar> I wan't to assist a friend maybe via VNC, but she's firewalled. Any easy trick to solve this?
<ftruzzi> dr_willis: vncserver4 idk if it has a something under it
<nicekiwi> Gumby, with the old one, ssh wont start
<genoobie> however, someone suggested that the video driver might be part of the problem
<nicekiwi> with the new installed one, it runs file
<dr_willis> ftruzzi: you edited the. vnc/xstartup to run what you want?
<Gumby> nicekiwi: exactly.  check the logs to see why :)
<pvl1> quick q, anyone know of a better pdf read than xpdf
<ftruzzi> dr_willis: the problem is the xstartup config, there is no working setup on the internet, I tryed from classic gnome to unity , nothing works
<dr_willis>     .vnc/xstartup
<Gumby> nicekiwi: or, stop ssh (service ssh stop) then put your custom config in, and start ssh by doing /usr/bin/sshd   hopefully that will show something on the screen as to why it wont start
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yeah I did. but theres nothing relating to ssh there asfar as i can see
<nicekiwi> k
<dr_willis> ftruzzi:  just have it run xterm &    and a minimal window manager as a test
<genoobie> bbl
<genoobie> going to try puppylinux
<dr_willis> eww
<dr_willis> ;-)
<genoobie> well, can't get *ntu to work
<bel3atar> genoobie: what cpu?
<genoobie> at least not well and puppy linux has a version that can use untu packages
<genoobie> PIII 800
<nicekiwi> Gumby, hmm maybe they were related.. ssh: Could not resolve hostname restart: Name or service not known
<dr_willis> theres a puppy for legacy hardware..
<genoobie> dr_willis, you mean wary?
<dr_willis> its not the ubuntu varant
<ftruzzi> dr_willis: it opens a xterm, as expected but launch everything from xstartup or from xterm is pain in the ass
<dr_willis> ftruzzi:  now have it just run the term.. exec xterm       with no wm.   then try the other desktops
<Gumby> nicekiwi: that isnt always a fatal error.
<dr_willis> start them from the xterm.. looking for error messages
<ftruzzi> dr_willis: i siad the xterm is working, but i want a wm
<nicekiwi> Gumby, true..
<Gumby> nicekiwi: I suggest replacing the unmodified config and then begin working on fixing the modified one.  Something you have changed in it is not corrrect
<dr_willis> so launch one..
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yeah :/ but what
<Gumby> lol... buffering
<itatitat> guys, Im having a problem
<bel3atar> itatitat: format that pc and it's gonna be alright
<itatitat> I need to see a file, in a folder .ssh, hidden, but from the user jenkins, I cannot see with my normal user, is in local
<nicekiwi> Gumby, weirdly it seems to be working now with the modified config
<itatitat> XD
<Gumby> nicekiwi: hrm
<Gumby> did you restart ssh?
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yesh
<itatitat> nono, I need to see a config file
<bel3atar> itatitat: you don't have root access?
<nicekiwi> Gumby, only this is when I login with the non-root user i get this "-sh: 28: [[: not found" and bash dosnt run properly
<dr_willis> itatitat:  can you see it from the terminal?
<itatitat> no!, that the strange, I made sudo cd blablabla , and the output was: "cd is not a command"
<nicekiwi> (after i login)
<nearst> dr_willis, ur using ati ?
<itatitat> im using terminal, I see it
<dr_willis> sudo cd      is pointless
<bel3atar> itatitat: copy it somewhere where you can see it
<itatitat> yes..............then how can I see that file?
<itatitat> jummmmmmmmm.................but is there something more direct?
<dr_willis> itatitat:  in nautilus you mean?
<itatitat> for now im using dolphin
<Gumby> nicekiwi: did you also modify the users .profile or .bashrc or something like that?
<dr_willis> itatitat: use the show hidden files option.....
<nicekiwi> Gumby, i modfied the roots /.profile to autostart ssh-agennt
<bel3atar> itatitat: ctrl+h
<itatitat> yes, im using it, but I dont see anything inside that folder....
<itatitat> I should be something
<bel3atar> itatitat: lol?
<dr_willis> try a different file manager
<itatitat> yes, just now, trying to acces with dolphin, I see "could not enter folder /var/lib/aoibaoidsjraosijdf"
<nicekiwi> Gumby, wow no, i modified the non-root users dir
<itatitat> jummmmmmmm, ok
<dr_willis> or just use the terminal...
<bel3atar> itatitat: what does this command output: ls -a .ssh
<usr13> itatitat: What are you looking for?  .ssh ?      ls -la .s*
<itatitat> ooooooooooooh, with konqueror again the same
<itatitat> ok, let me try that command
<itatitat> permission denied
<Gumby> nicekiwi: not sure of that error. could be many things I assume.  I'm not an ssh expert. check if the same error shows if you log in locally via the VPS web console
<whjms> itatitat: try ls -l to check permissions on the folder
<usr13> itatitat: But it is more-than-likely a directory.  So:   ls .ssh/
<nicekiwi> Gumby, nvm. removed the custom script. no error now
<itatitat> jum............I made sudo ls -a .ssh/
<itatitat> but in the result I dont see anything
<bel3atar> itatitat: boot with a live cd and you will be able to access all the files
<itatitat> XD
<usr13> itatitat: Yes.  You see?  It is a directory.
<whjms> itatitat: is it empty?
<itatitat> yes, I know is a folder
<itatitat> but I think is empty because I havent permissions
<nearst> ls -al ?
<usr13> itatitat: Ok.  So what is it you are trying to do?
<Gryffin> hi, am in persistence mode and is having some problem with mounting. Any takers?
<itatitat> mmmmmmmmmmm..............................first, I dont know why I cannot see the content of a folder
<usr13> Gryffin: Discribe your problem, maybe we can help.
<itatitat> I tried with sudo, and changing tu root user, but nothing, root user is like "disabled"?, the password doesn work, perhaps is unabled
<itatitat> I need to check that
<usr13> itatitat: I don't know why you can't see it either.  What seems to be the problem?
<Gryffin> I'm booting from USB and is in persistence mode.
<Gumby> nicekiwi: get that custom conf fixed up and you're good to go :)
<Gryffin> The icons for my windows drives shows up..
<nicekiwi> how do I setup bash config for a new user, tab completion, colours etc
<bel3atar> itatitat: try sudo su
<itatitat> when I try to see with the browser (dolphin, konqueror) or konsole, I cannot see the content
<nicekiwi> Gumby, yeah.. it seems to be working now
<itatitat> ok
<whjms> itatitat: 'root' is disabled by default in ubuntu. i believe it's for safety purposes
<Gryffin> but when I double-click i get an error saying
<itatitat> wow!; genious, that's working
<itatitat> thanks a lot
<itatitat> ls
<whjms> nicekiwi: complete -cf [command] will enable completion on commands and files. -c = commands, -f = files
<nearst> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<usr13> itatitat: If it is in your home directory, I doubt that it is owned by another user.  ls -ld .ssh/
<Brave> irc.akran.net
<Gryffin> Adding read ACL for uid 999 failed- operation not supported
<gelph> whjms: although, to become root and *stay* root simply "sudo -i" with no command
<whjms> gelph: huh. cool!
<Gryffin> usr13: Did u get that? I can repeat if you like
<pvl1> Gryffin, are u running as root
<nicekiwi> whjms, sweet
<serodronin> whats the best audioplayer for flac audio in ubuntu?
<bel3atar> serodronin: just installed the coded
<Gryffin> root??
<bel3atar> serodronin: just installed the codec
<bel3atar> serodronin: or vlc
<nicekiwi> whjms, wait what? how do i use that?
<Gryffin> no
<Gryffin> i guess not
<pvl1> Gryffin, nevermind, gimme a minuet
<usr13> Gryffin: If you say it all at once, it will be easier,  (wont be scattered all over).
<whjms> nicekiwi: that'll be in your ~/.bashrc or your ~/.bash_config
<Gryffin> okay sure.
<Francisco_Favaro> Hi...
<usr13> Gryffin: In other words, don't use Enter for punctuation.
<whjms> nicekiwi: also, colored ls: "alias ls='ls --color=auto'"
<pvl1> Gryffin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/202630/cant-mount-any-partition-acl-error
<nicekiwi> whjms, hmm that stuff is in my .bashrc file , but its not working
<pvl1> Gryffin, when you open a terminal, what user are you running as
<Gryffin> mint
<lasers> nicekiwi: Search for "color" -- You may have to uncomment something.
<jrib> nicekiwi: how did you create this new user?  Did you use "adduser" by any chance?
<lasers> nicekiwi: And then do "source ~/.bashrc"
<gelph> nicekiwi be sure to put it last because when it loads the system bashrc it changes the ls alias
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  or you are not using bash.. for some reason.
<whjms> nicekiwi: what's not working? colors or completion?
<nicekiwi> whjms, both
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  try echo $SHELL
<MarKsaitis> "getent: nss_ldap: could not get LDAP result - Can't contact LDAP serv" .... but getent works absolutely fine when I do it manually, any help?
<whjms> nicekiwi: what does 'echo $SHELL' give ya?
<whjms> oops
<nicekiwi> whjms, /bin/sh
<nearst> o0o
<dr_willis>  there ya go...   this is on a vpn or somthing nicekiwi ?
<dr_willis> or vps..
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, yeah. over ssh
<whjms> nicekiwi: let's try autocompletion first. what command do you want to complete
<dr_willis> thats why then
<dr_willis> its defaultinmg to sh not bassh
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, oh.. the root user has command completion etc
<dr_willis> just run bash
<dr_willis> and this user will also....
<jrib> nicekiwi: you probably used "useradd" but should have used "adduser" to create your user
<nicekiwi> jr oh
<burner> can anyone help me get compiz to work?  I usually use xfce, but I've been wanting to try the default ubuntu desktop and I can't get compiz to work.  I created a .desktop file on my desktop to launch "openbox --replace" so I can at least have a window manager when I pick the ubuntu session, but I really want to a dash and compiz
<whjms> dr_willis: isn't /bin/sh a symlink to the user's default shell, though?
<jrib> whjms: sh links to dash on ubuntu by default
<dr_willis> whjms:  definatly not
<Guest5412> i'd like to remove format from the usb context menu in the unity dock
<whjms> hrm
<nearst> ls -al /bin/sh -> dash
<nicekiwi> jrib, remove the user and re-add with adduser?
<Gryffin> Just to be clear, mine is a mint distro, I installed it for first time in persistence mode on usb stick, and booted, now I cannot open my windows hard drives. When try to open in the file explorer, am getting an error saying Adding read ACL for uid 999 to '/media/mint' failed. Operation not supported
<jrib> nicekiwi: sure.  Or if you feel confident, you can just change the shell with "chsh"
<nicekiwi> jrib, nawh :P
<whjms> nearst: what is 'dash'? debian shell?
<jrib> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.7-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 84 kB, installed size 203 kB
<gelph> whjms it's a smaller bash
<lasers> whjms: dash is fast. Useful for booting. When it's interactive shell, it's usually bash (or whatever you prefer).
<nearst> default shell for ubuntu installation
<Guest5412> when i plug in a usb memory stick,on the usb icons context menu i'd like to remove the format option
<Guest5412>  when i plug in a usb memory stick,on the usb icons context menu i'd like to remove the format option
<Guest5412>  when i plug in a usb memory stick,on the usb icons context menu i'd like to remove the format option
<gelph> Guest5412 why?
<dr_willis> we herd you the first 5 time guest54
<pavel989> Gryffin, are you able to follow the directions in the website
<Guest5412> how do i do it
<dr_willis> id say check askubuntu,com - they may know how..
<gelph> Guest5412 if you can read/write files and dirs, why not allow format?  seems almost the same thing
<Guest5412> so that i dont accedentally click
<dr_willis> err... thats a silly reason..
<nearst> remove format option.. hmm
<gelph> Guest5412 "drive slower to avoid a car wreck?"
<whjms> heh
<dr_willis> its not like it instantly formats.. it has a dialog and stuff..
<lasers> Clicking "format' won't format it, will it?
<dr_willis> i think it asks for the sudo password first
<lasers> (What dr_willis said)
<Guest5412> i want to do this so that a first time linux doesn't make a mistake
<nicekiwi> jrib, w00t, that worked :D thank you
<lasers> Guest5412: You will make mistakes. Hundred of them. Everybody did.
<Guest5412> *linux user
<gelph> There may be a way to remove them from a certain group and they no longer have the right to certain operations on devices
<Guest5412> is it possible
<Guest5412> and how
<gelph> Guest5412 It was asked here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491530
<nearst> xfce4 terminal able to work like yakuake term. love it!
<IveBeenBit> I just changed to Ubuntu from Windows and I want to move my Itunes library over. Is there any way to preserve the database - I'm worried about losing the play counts and "last played" dates since I do use those fields pretty often.
<IveBeenBit> I'm going to use Rhythmbox from here on out
<Guest5412> how do i remove the users right from format the usb memery stick
<Guest5412> how comes in pinguy os the option for formatting something is missing
<Gryffin> Okay, sorted
<Gryffin> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=117726
<Guest5412> how do i remove that option
<Guest5412> the way pinguy did
<Guest5412> i am a blender user, in windows i can use AMD gpu for display whilst my nvidia gpu for cuda
<Guest5412> i am a blender user, in windows i can use AMD gpu for display whilst my nvidia gpu for cuda, how do i do it in ubuntu
<Guest5412> i am a blender user, in windows i can use AMD gpu for display whilst my nvidia gpu for cuda, how do i do it in ubuntu
<Guest5412> i am a blender user, in windows i can use AMD gpu for display whilst my nvidia gpu for cuda, how do i do it in ubuntu
<Gryffin> pvl1: Its ur solution that worked. Thanks.
<Guest5412> i am a blender user, in windows i can use AMD gpu for display whilst my nvidia gpu for cuda, how do i do it in ubuntu
<Guest5412> i am a blender user, in windows i can use AMD gpu for display whilst my nvidia gpu for cuda, how do i do it in ubuntu
<Pici> Guest5412: stop repeating
<Guest5412> is this possible in ubuntu
<gelph> Guest5412 No
<Guest5412> how do i remove the format option from the usb context menu in ubuntu dock
<gelph> Guest5412 You can't
<Guest5412> how comes pinguy has managed to do that
<S_p_or_t_o> howdy, quick question because google is failing me. i'm trying to .bz2 some counter-strike maps, but most documentation and my archive manager give me .tar.bz2.  renaming the tar out of the name doesn't seem to work, any suggestions?
<gelph> Guest5412 Ask that in the pinguy channel
<Guest5412> oh yeah i forgot
<Gerowen> How can I rip my music to OGG using Rhythmbox?  When I try it attempts to install a plugin then says the plugin can't be found.
<Gerowen> I'm using 12.10
<Bray92820> so the people that were helping me with the bootloader about 24 hours ago
<Bray92820> are any of you in here?
<pavel989> Gerowen, install plugins in package manager
<pavel989> S_p_or_t_o, are you running in terminal or the default app
<Bray92820> if you are i just wanted to say how much of a facepalm it was in the dropdown menu it turned out it was set to install on my LVM
<cop> i have come back to say that it workedd
<Eagleman> I am getting the folliwing error when trying to respond to an email: Policy violation. Your host IPADDRESS has no valid Reverse DNS. Please contact your ISP for further information. How do i setup a Reverse DNS for my mail server?
<cop> hopefully you can c it
<jrib> S_p_or_t_o: use the bzip2 in the terminal
<cop> i upgraded and now the screen is normal resolution
<pavel989> Eagleman, are you masking ur IP or does it actually say that
<bobafett> are some servers not able to communicate with ipv6 nodes, or something ?
<cop> so thank you  mr unknown i dont recall your nick your advice was grait
<bekks> bobafett: Correct.
<cop> peace
<Eagleman> pavel989 the other mail server says that
<bobafett> how can i learn more about this situation or problem
<bobafett> for example i'm looking at this vps service
<bobafett> they are offering ipv4 ip addresses at $1 each per month
<bobafett> then it says they will give you an "initial allocation of 60 ipv6 addresses for free"
<chadster1975> I installed an additional hard drive and im having trouble getting it to work. tried using ubuntu community to figure it out with no luck.
<gelph> Eagleman who is hosting your mail server?  Your DHCP client can "register" the DNS when system starts for example.
<deltab> Eagleman: your ISP has to do that
<bobafett> so i'm guessing ipv6 is problematic ?
<BrainPaid> ubottu: turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Eagleman> They have to make a PTR record?
<deltab> yeah
<nearst> try dig it
<chadster1975> used gpart to partition and format drive, but when i try to drag and drop files it says i do not have permissions
<dr_willis> chadster1975: partition it. format it.. mount it.. use it.. ;-)
<Eagleman> Not sure if i just did it myself but i did changed something in the VPS control panel: IP Address **.**.**.**	Reverse DNS example.com
<dr_willis> because you need to set ownership
<dr_willis> chadster1975: .. who needs acccess?
<gelph> Sometimes you need a period at the end of the CNAME, like example.com.  <-- notice period
<gelph> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_name#Details
<Eagleman> DOMERR:0006 illegal hostname name 'example.com.'
<deltab> Eagleman: that could work but only if the domain for the address is delegated to you
<nearst> yup.
<dr_willis> chadster1975: so mount ut then chown  the mountpoint to be owned by your user
<BrainPaid> Windows 8 is bad, Microsoft is big lose.
<gelph> Does the IP address match your canonical name?
<Eagleman> deltab i do own the domain, i dont have to change the dns record right?
<dr_willis> !permissions | chadster1975
<ubottu> chadster1975: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<deltab> Eagleman: are you willing to tell us the ip address?
<pavel989> Eagleman, i was gonna say... its all about the conf settings
<nearst> Eagleman, u can use google reverse dns ptr to your host
<pavel989> Eagleman, just use what nearst just said, or google a free reverse dns
<Eagleman> vpn.eagleman.net is bound to 5.45.183.189 in the DNS settings
<deltab> 189.183.45.5.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer vpn.eagleman.net.
<pavel989> Eagleman, dyn.com
<deltab> yep, that's working
<BrainPaid> pavel989: 8.8.8.8.  8.8.4.4
<dr_willis> chadster1975: you formated it to be ext2/3/4? or what exactly
<Eagleman> dyn.com?
<Eagleman> i already have a domain..
<chadster1975> when i have attempted to use chown it has given me problems with identifying
<pavel989> BrainPaid, meant google search lol, but thank you
<nearst> vpn.eagleman.net.	300	IN	A	5.45.183.189
<BrainPaid> pavel: oh
<deltab> Eagleman: you've fixed it
<Eagleman> dig vpn.eagleman.net works
<Eagleman> not sure about the PTR record
<dr_willis> chadster1975: details...  what command.. what errors
<chadster1975> i set the partition for ext4
<Eagleman> service bind9 restart && dig ptr 5.45.183.189  shows me nothing
<deltab> Eagleman: dig -t ptr 189.183.45.5.in-addr.arpa
<nearst> A is PTR 0,0
<BrainPaid> ubottu: !flood | BrainPaid
<ubottu> BrainPaid, please see my private message
<chadster1975> i followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive . but when i get down to automatic mount at boot i run into problems
<deltab> Eagleman: you've already got it working
<Eagleman> ok looks like i got a ptr record now
<paranon> Hola! Does anyone know where I should start if: I want to route every connection a program attempts to make to 192.168.0.1 rather than my VPN?
<paranon> <para> route.exe works but the program in question uses a ton of different ips!
<Eagleman> thanks
<gelph> sometimes there's a lag with these dns records
<deltab> that's caching
<dr_willis> chadster1975:  you mount it. rhe  chown its mountppoint to be iwned by your user.
<Eagleman> I know, thats why i restarted bind9 so it will flush the cache
<nearst> Eagleman, http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/dns is good source to understand how dns work
<BrainPaid> ubottu: !permissions | ubottu
<ubottu> BrainPaid: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<deltab> not your cache, other people's
<dr_willis> chadster1975: then make a fstab entry
<chadster1975> it says it best to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID instead of doing it manually so i tried that page and got down to the fstab part but then it says i didnt create file or something
<deltab> Eagleman: the mail server that rejected your message may or may not still have the outdated nxdomain result cached
<deltab> Eagleman: not much you can do if it has but wait
<Eagleman> deltab:  postqueue -p is emtpy now, so it looks like it accepted the mail from me
<pavel989> paranon, what difference is it. your vpn is your private network afterall, right?
<dr_willis> chadster1975: the directory you are mounting to MUST exist befor you mount
<pavel989> paranon, can you give a bit more detail
<paranon> pavel989 the vpn is located in sweden and i want to use Netflix on the same computer
<nicekiwi> how do I add a user to the sudoers group?
<paranon> pavel989 netflix will only let me connect via the states where i'm at
<gelph> visudo
<gelph> man visudo for format and weird syntax inside it
<lkzone> whats the best translator for pt-br?
<nearst> google-translator? :)
<nicekiwi> gelph, the group. not the file
<pavel989> paranon, ah okok ty. one sec
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i used the mkdir command and created the directory like it said to
<paranon> pavel989 ok cool
<gelph> If there is a normal group, simply usermod -a -G whatever
<gelph> just basic user group membership add
<gelph> if group is "weirdos" then: usermod -a -G weirdos nicekiwi
<gelph> ;-)
<chadster1975> then when i tried the $ sudo chmod thing thats when it said directory does not exist. weird because i just created it i thought
<gelph> To avoid messing it all up badly, do "groups nicekiwi" before and after your group modification command
<nicekiwi> gelph, right
<dr_willis> chadster1975: exact commands used  and the error messages please....
<nearst> dr_willis, u use ati display? or nvidia?
<chadster1975> dr_willis: sure thing, just take me a min
<dr_willis> chadster1975: first guess is a typo or lack of using the proper full path
<dr_willis> nearst: i got 1ati and 4nvidia
<pavel989> paranon, private message me please, just a phone call
<nicekiwi> what does this mean? # See sudoers(5) for more information on "#include" directives:
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:   man 5 sudoers
<nicekiwi> ah
<dr_willis> 5 is a man section
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i took the part that says "Note: Ubuntu now recommends to use UUID instead, see the instructions here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID" to mean that i didnt have to do all the fstab stuff below it. is that correct?
<gelph> dr_willis you're a clever dude
<dr_willis> 5 is for codeing u think
<dr_willis> chadster1975: give us details...  whats the fstab line.....
<chadster1975> dr_willis: should i continue on with the "gksu gedit /etc/fstab stuff?
<gelph> dr_willis "man man" says section 5 is "5   File formats and conventions eg /etc/passwd"
<dr_willis> you make a fstab entry yes chadster1975
<gelph> chadster1975 The UUID simply refers to the partition by "unique id" rather than path such as /dev/sda3 in case the partition or device moves it will still find it
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i was confused because it says "Add this line to the end (for ext3 file system):"   but i used ext4, so thought "gosh, i dont have to do that"
<dr_willis> so use ext4
<dr_willis> not ext3 in the wxample
<Eagleman> ANy idea why this is shown non-alpabetical? IP address for tun1:    172.16.1.1  IP address for tun0:    172.16.0.1
<Eagleman> this is how it is started in crontab -e:
<Eagleman> @reboot                                                                                                 screen -d -m -S OpenVPN-UDP-Client /usr/sbin/openvpn /etc/openvpn/client/udp-client.ovpn
<Eagleman> @reboot                                                                                                 screen -d -m -S OpenVPN-TCP-Client /usr/sbin/openvpn /etc/openvpn/client/tcp-client.ovpn
<chadster1975> accidentally logged out of pidgin, sorry.
<nearst> different segment ip
<chadster1975> added line "/dev/sdb1    /media/mynewdrive   ext4    defaults     0        2" to last line of fstab
<dr_willis> chadster1975:  and ls /media    shows a newdrive  directory?
<nearst> why jockey not detect my ati fglrx?
<dr_willis> sudo mount /media/newdrive   gives an error  chadster1975 ?
<chadster1975> after i added the line i clicked "save", is that enough to make the change or do i need to "save as" and specify the /etc directory?
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to remote control a 12.10 box from windows 7 over the internet?  A friend of mine already has xrdp running, but it only works I guess if he has the user set for autologin.
<gelph> nearst: maybe it did but it's proprietary so you need to explicitly ask Ubuntu to start using it
<buddha_> xgenstudios.com
<dr_willis> you did edit the existing /etc/fstab file? chadster1975 ?
<Eagleman> nearst its sorted like this: tun1 tun0 tun3 tun4
<Eagleman> tun3 and tun4 are sorted correctly
<chadster1975> ok, so i have this done so far   chad@chad-ubuntu-desktop:~$ gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<chadster1975> chad@chad-ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo chown -R chad:chad /media/mynewdrive
<chadster1975> chad@chad-ubuntu-desktop:~$
<bekks> chadster1975: Did you do that after it was mounted?
<phunyguy> !polls | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chadster1975> bekks: i think i did yes
<dr_willis> chadster1975:  you mount it then chow
<nearst> gelph, not sure, im using radeon atm, try to use ati-legacy
<chadster1975> i thought i had already mounted it in gparted
<dr_willis> use mount command to see if its moynted  chadster1975
<nearst> gelph, my resolution now is 1024x768 too :(
<dr_willis> or just try to unmount then remount it
<chadster1975> i ran mount and it spit out quite a bit. whole page long
<gelph> legacy is "old", fglrx is "very very new", radeon ati (amd) is in the middle (sort of)
<craigbass1976> Does anyone know why xrdp would work with autologin turned on but not when it's off?
<dr_willis> chadster1975: and you want the one line tgat mentios the point we are messi g with...
<gelph> nearst: there's a bunch of howto links here http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Fglrx
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i think its mounted, but it has a long crazy name i didnt assign.  "/dev/sdb1 on /media/chad/4c0fd11a-4942-41ed-9dd0-5f4ff559d193 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<chadster1975> "
<nicekiwi> anyone help me with git? im trying 'git push origin master' and get Permission denied (publickey).
<nicekiwi> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, with autologin turned off, the host gets a popup to grant the remote acces
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, Ahhh...  Can it be set to auto accept if there's a correct username and pass?
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, sure, for any guest :-D 7777
<JohnAbbotCostelo> ?
<dr_willis> chadster1975:  becasue the system auto mountged it there  - because you had no fstgabb entgry for it
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, Sshhh... I'm worried the fellow might try it.
<OerHeks> oh i read incorrect username and pass
<dr_willis> chadster1975:  so umount  it ;))
<chadster1975> dr_willis: will unmounting and remounting assign new name then?
<dr_willis> chadster1975:  sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> your fstab entry defines where it goe to now..
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, what do you mean?  No you can't if the user gives the proper username and pass?
<dr_willis> that long crazy name IS gthe uuid of gthe filesysgtem
<chadster1975> dr_willis:  ahh! looks like i got it now
<mbeierl> Is there an iOS 6 capable media manager?  I just tried Banshee and while it looked like it was working, it just ended up doing nothing.
<nearst> gelph, err. im prefer 13.1 legacy driver
<gelph> nearst: you began by asking: "why jockey not detect my ati fglrx?"
<gelph> nearst: now you say you don't want it?  what is your question?
<mbeierl> And now Banshee won't even recognize the iphone when it's plugged in again.
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, yes you can. my mistake is reading "giving acces without username and pass"
<chadster1975> it didnt reject my chown command this time
<chadster1975> worked 100%, thank you dr_willis and gelph. you two are great!
<GeekSquid> papa
<gelph> dr_willis is the master, I am the padawan
<chadster1975> thats done. now i can get back to battlestar galactica. thanks again!
<Eagleman> WIll this command avoid using port 1197 for sending and recieving on my local computer, the command is executed on the server: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d **.***.**.** --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 1197
<Gerowen> Is the "format" option supposed to be present in 12.10 if I right click the icon for a USB drive on the Unity bar?
<Gerowen> Because it's not, and I'd like to restore it.
<nicekiwi> how do I view a sshkey ive generated?
<KxTwo> Windows guys are easy to troll lol
<bekks> nicekiwi: By using a text editor
<nicekiwi> helpful... o_0
<PHYSICIST> Greetings. How can I see the enable kernel in my 10.04?
<bekks> nicekiwi: If you dont like the answer, I cant help you. A SSH key is a plaintext file.
<nicekiwi> yes, however I need to copy the text and I dont have a GUI
<PHYSICIST> Greetings. How can I see the enable kernel in my 10.04?
<bekks> nicekiwi: There are text editors for console use, like vim or nano-
<nicekiwi> ok, next quextion. how do u copy text in nano?
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, have you seen a walkthrough anywhere?
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  you can copy.paste and edit in the console
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, for xrdp ?
<dr_willis> nano has all the shortcuts listed at the bottom i thought. I tend to use vi,
<PHYSICIST> dr_willis, how can I see the enable kernel in my 10.04?
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, how?
<craigbass1976> OerHeks, Yes.  I've got to hold up a working tutorial against what this fellow has already done (bash_history I guess) and hope for the best.  I also don't have Windows 7 to test with...
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, i have a RSA key to copy into github.. how do I get it?
<hello-world> hi guys!
<PHYSICIST> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<OerHeks> craigbass1976, looks easy, but check the 1st comment about keyring ...  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  one way. save it to a file.. then load what4ever other file you want it in vi   and you can then 'read' the first file and insert it into the 2nd file.
<dr_willis> in vi i recall its   :r filename
<dr_willis> not sure on that.. not on a ubuntu box at the moment
<seyfarth> i opened thunderbird once on accident, and now i have the fabled envelope of uselessness on my panel. how do I get rid of it?
<nicekiwi> uhh k
<seyfarth> i really hate that thing... needs a button pin or something. just turning blue is useless
<dr_willis> vi has a full set of cut/paste/buffers/files multi file editing support
<Kentrel> Is Aptitude a better tool to fix messed up packages. It's offering me solutions. Should I take them?
<gener1c> is there a chance that dash would change for some reason its color on its own ?
<gener1c> it just did it without me initiating it..
<gener1c> changed to light purple
<tomreyn> not that i know of, but i haven't used it for a while
<dr_willis> the left side panel changes color based on the wallpaper
<dr_willis> as a new feature
<tomreyn> oh
<gener1c> but i didnt change the wallpaper
<dr_willis> it can be turned off. so perhaps it was off then came on.. or visa versa...
<gener1c> ok odd :P
<tomreyn> light purple sounds like it could be complementary color. maybe it's a video driver bug?
<tomreyn> i guess i would log off and on again
<tomreyn> ...and see whether it remains
<gener1c> well there is another but with moving from my 22" HD screen back to the laptop , windows still remember the size of the 22" and are hard to minimize
<dr_willis> smurf people v bug. ;)
<gener1c> bug*
<gener1c> not sure if i care enough to report it :P
<Rabblerouser> When 13.04 rolls around, am I going to have to use the same trick I did in 12.10 to get my Radeon HD 4670 to work on it?
<bradlee> google
<Kentrel> I think you'll see video cards are going to be well supported in 2013 and going into 2014
<Kentrel> I really believe Valve are starting a revolution with gaming on Linux
<chadster1975> im back with another problem. ive installed a 2nd operating system to boot besides ubuntu. can i remove the other OS go back to single boot ubuntu?
<jrib> chadster1975: sure, which OS's grub do you have on the mbr at the moment?
<Rabblerouser> Yeah, but ATI isn't Valve, Kentre
<Alfabet> How are the games running with valve?
<chadster1975> jrib: the other OS is Backtrack 5 R3.. not sure which grub they use
<seyfarth> valve can only open the doors, users have to walk through. ATI/nvidia will only make drivers with demand. e.g. if valve's settop box succeeds
<jrib> chadster1975: well, you can get rid of the backtrack partition and if you have trouble booting, just follow ubottu's directions on restoring grub after windows
<jrib> !grub | chadster1975
<ubottu> chadster1975: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bradlee> google
<Rabblerouser> We allowed to link here?
<Rabblerouser> This is what I have to do now since I have an older GPU. http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/ My question is will I have to do this again in 13.04
<chadster1975> ok. so first order of business in removing bactrack is to use gpart to remove the partition and then resize the ubuntu partition to take up the whole drive?
<chadster1975> the help files for grub assume grub is lost or damaged, so thats for after i change partition stuff right?
<jrib> chadster1975: you'll only need that if you currently have backtrack's grub handling your boot
<chadster1975> jrib: so dont worry about the grub stuff if i use gpart to remove the whole partition right?
<nut> hows it going yall?
<chadster1975> whole backtrack partition, not the ubuntu one.
<dr_willis> dedpends on which os is handling grub. ;)
<dr_willis> boot to ubuntu and have it reinstall grub.. to be sure ubuntu is the os thats got controll of grub.
<dr_willis> then remove the other partions
<keithclark_> I'm trying to install xubuntu version of ubuntu but my touchpad will not work, any ideas?
<snadge> can anyone else install adblock plus for chrome? or is it just me that can't
<bekks> snadge: Works fine here.
<snadge> i click on it.. it comes up with the thingy to "add to chrome" .. click add.. does nothing
<dr_willis> you get a specific error message snadge ?
<dr_willis> just that eh.. weord
<snadge> no error message.. just disappears.. and doesnt work.. frustrating :)
<nicekiwi> if i need to modify a virtualhost config file, do i modifty the one in /sites-enabled or /sites-avaliable?
<nicekiwi> in apache2
<snadge> bekks: what version of chrome are you running?
<snadge> i have 18.0.1025.162
<elena-IK> I have a problem with mouse lag. cursor movements are delayed by about 1.5 seconds. worked fine yesterday before shut down. the cursor lags no matter what desktop environment I use. the mouse is a logitech mx 518. any ideas?
<bekks> snadge: 25.x
<snadge> whoah.. i see the problem then.. my chrome is a bit outdated
<civixier> Hello, I could really really use some help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1603302/
<seyfarth> civixier: are you on a desktop? because i'm doing this right now :)
<seyfarth> civixier: at least, on my laptop
<civixier> seyfarth: I am on a desktop. I have a gts 450 card and an integrated intel card :)
<seyfarth> civixier: gimme a sec, see if i can figure out whats up
<civixier> seyfarth: I really appreciate it. I try my best to figure it out, but this seems to be as far as I can get.
<_helios_> this is kind of a newbish question but what exactly does ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot mean?
<dr_willis> !info ureadahead
<ubottu> ureadahead (source: ureadahead): Read required files in advance. In component main, is important. Version 0.100.0-12build1 (quantal), package size 26 kB, installed size 123 kB
<dr_willis> its a preloading feature
<dr_willis> i rember  when it first came out years ago as a fancy new feature.. ;)  now no one ecen thinks twice about it
<dr_willis> it preloads  files  to make the system boot/load faster
<Silverfox> http://pastebin.ca/2310185 <-- Why is there no /lib/modules/xxx/build directory ?
<_helios_> dr_willis: so it will start preloading files next boot up.
<dr_willis> it  has to generate a profile of whats going on so it will know what to preload.
<dr_willis> nothing to worry about. ;)
<bob__> Just installed 12.04... first LInux and IRC in years... hope it is like riding a bike
<Silverfox> Lots of google hits on this error, but all point to installing linux-headers, which I have installed.  Not sure what I'm missing.
<_helios_> bob__: it's easier than riding a bike the first time in my opinion, a heck of allot easier than it use to be.
<tomreyn> bikes still don't have a graphical user interface
<Silverfox> nor a package management system.
<dr_willis> aptt-get install little-dingly-bell ;)
<dr_willis> but linux has gotten more training-wheels over the years
<Silverfox> http://www.instructables.com/id/Google-Bike/
<bob__> I managed a dept with AIX and HP-UNIX for a while.. and just played briefly with a couple Dists back in 2004.. so I have not seen Linux for a while.. WOW does not come close
<dasgud> hello everyone :)
<seyfarth> civixier: ok. i use http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/610 to manage the fancy nvidia/intel switch on my laptop. it might work for you
<seyfarth> civixier: honestly never done it on a desktop, where a lot of them disable the integrated card at the bios level
<seyfarth> but you seem to ahve it working
<_helios_> bob__: it's allot nicer, kicks Windows butt in many different ways
<chadster1975> ok, i booted using ubuntu live usb, went into gparted and im attempting to remove 2nd partition. when i try to delete the 2nd partition it says "please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6".
<civixier> seyfarth: I start to believe that I got very very lucky with my xorg.conf. I am far from a Xconfig ninja ;)
<Noskcaj> ping to anyone involved with the iso tracker
<Silverfox> Noskcaj: no route to host
<Noskcaj> ok?
<bob__> I put 10.04 on an old dell desktop.. and just put 12.04 on a Dell (still old) Latitude 620 and it seems to be handling the load.
<dr_willis> chadster1975: unmount any partions you want to alter first
<_helios_> bob__: You could put Xubuntu which is basicaly still Ubuntu just uses the Xfce desktop enviroment instead of Unity/Gnome I run Xubuntu 12.1064bit on my older desktop and 12.1064bit Unity on my laptop.
<dr_willis> chadster1975: you may need to do   sudo swapoff   also
<bob__> Not sensing my Broadcom 4311 Wireless though.. and when I added the driver.. it killed the kernel..
<chadster1975> when i use "sudo umount /dev/sbd6" or any other sdb# it says "not mounted"
<dr_willis> yse the mount command to see whats mounted
<_helios_> bob__: You could probably use ndiswrapper but I would just suggest purchasing a new wifi card that has native linux drivers for it because it will save you allot of hassle.
<bob__> Laptop.. and a Dell 620... not sure what I am going to do.. yet.. sort of locked into it.. have not heard of ndiswrapper.. so I will look at that... so much to learn again
<chadster1975> dr_willis: there is a lot there, but device-wise i only see /dev/sdc1...and i think thats the ubuntu live usb, right?
<dasgud> I have a question about unity restoration. I had a problem with unity yesterday morning. following some nefarious forum posts I uninstalled it. Now I can't boot because when I try, I get a popup that I am in low graphics mode and it just sits there. Is there a way to restore unity using a boot disk?
<bob__> Well , wife is calling .. been a pleasure helios.. thx
<bob__> I will be back later
<dr_willis> chadster1975: no idea.  sudo blkid may give a clue
<_helios_> dasgud: You should beable to restore using the Live CD/USB
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i have two /dev/loop then sdb1, 5,6,and 7. weird they dont show up under mount.  maybe i switched the "d" and the "b" in sdb.. ill try again
<nearst> hi ppl
<_helios_> nearst: hello
<_helios_> Ok one more question for the night, How are some people on this server getting there host to say freebsd/user/blah or user/unaffiliated
<_helios_> I know that it could be a virtual host but I've never seen a vhost in that format.
<nearst> c0re
<manup> can someone help me with an issue im having
<manup> im new to ubuntu :$
<dasgud> @ helio  Thank you for answering. When I try I don't get an option to restore, only to format and clean install, install alongside or change partitions. nothing about restoring
<nearst> _helios_, u can apply for user/anaffiliated at #freenode
<_helios_> nearst: thanks
<nearst> _helios_, just ask for the staff and request for it :)
<_helios_> dasgud: I'm not an expert by any means but what you should try to do is boot from a Live CD, backup all important files you can on the drive and then just do a fresh install,  Unfortunetaly that's all I would know how to do I'm still a half newb
<manup> before i installed ubuntu i copied some documents to my phone internal storage. now im trying to copy back simple pdf and .doc files and its not copying the files saying that they are not supported.
<dasgud> right helios. thanks again. I have that planned too. that would be part two of my question
<_helios_> dasgud: To backup your data just boot from the Live CD and use the Try Ubuntu option when the desktop loads that's when you can read the drive and get your important data off it via external HD or flash drives.
<manup> and i tried to look info online but couldnt find anything. !
<dasgud> I have copied my whole ~/ folder to a hard drive. I'm just wondering if there is anything I should copy still.
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i was able to delete the old partition but only by using the swapoff command in the menu of gparted and not by using "sudo swapoff -a" in terminal. odd, but at least it worked
<dr_willis> i mentioned swapoff earlier.....   ;-)
<dr_willis> live cd auto enabled the seen swap partition
<chadster1975> dr_willis: you totally called it, just weird the swapoff command didnt work from terminal and only from inside gparted. usually command line is the most solid.
<Ramsrambo> Hi! I am on 12.10 Quantal and my browsers not able to play youtube - no audio
<mikehaas763> Does anyone know if there is an app for saving my window positions? I'm a dev and I like to have my browser open and sized with a couple other terminals opened and sized and positioned. I'd like to replicate this easily everytime
<Silverfox> I managed to compile a new module for my wifi (wl.ko), and did a depmod, and modprobe, but don't see any network interfaces with wireless extensions showing up.  Did I miss a step?
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  is that with more than one browser ?
<nearst> Silverfox, usb or pci?
<Silverfox> pci
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : Yeah! firefox and chrome
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : there are 2 sound card on my PC
<nearst> what type
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : pulse audio gets hooked on to the motherboard audio
<Silverfox> broadcom BCM4322
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  ah ok ... you prefer to use the pereferal audio card ?
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : there is also a SBX usb card which is on ALSA
<nearst> try with jockey? sudo jockey-gtk
<zykotick9> Ramsrambo: not sure if this applies to situations using pulse, but with firefox - i can ONLY get sound out of first sound devices listed in /proc/asound/cards  (hope this info is helpful, i'm not sure it is)
<Silverfox> nearst: don't know anything about jockey.  I'll do some reading.
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : what I need to change to make it play in my USB card ?
<chadster1975> after partitioning and resizing ubuntu partition im getting "grub rescue>"  is there a fix for this or should i reinstall?
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  if you don't use the motherboard audio ... i would first disable it in BIOS
<nearst> Silverfox, http://askubuntu.com/questions/218986/how-to-fix-a-broadcom-43224-rev-01-in-ubuntu-12-10-running-on-a-macbook-pro
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : not sure if I can do that - I do not think there is an option in BIOS to do that
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  what MoBo are you using ... or what PC make and model
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : this motherboard is old intel 865gbf so the BIOS will not have that option
<chadster1975> full error is "error: no such partition" then "grub rescue>"
<Silverfox> nearst: think it makes any difference that I'm on a Dell laptop here?
<Silverfox> Dell E6400
<Ben64> chadster1975: what exactly did you change
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : in /proc/asound there are two directories card0 and card1
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : anyway to blacklist or something like that
<chadster1975> Ben64: had ubuntu 12.10 and Backtrack 5 R3 dual boot. used gparted to delete backtrack partition
<Silverfox> I see the module loaded in lsmod, but iwconfig shows no interfaces.  I'm thinking I need to tell the module to look for wlan0 or something.  Just not sure where.
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : when I click on audio ICON it crashes so I cannot change anything there
<Silverfox> nearst: thats basically what I'm doing.  I am compiling my own module, however, because broadcom has released a fix for the driver that caused several channels to not be visible.
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  i'm i'm looking for a solution
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : I am here and waiting
<nearst> Silverfox, im not too sure about that channels issue :(
<Ben64> chadster1975: did you have backtrack installed first?
<chadster1975> Ben64: yeah, i think it would boot into backtrack as priority.
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : when I play on youtube in browser it is going to pulse audio bcos I can see that on PULSEAudio Volume meter
<Ben64> chadster1975: if i were you, i'd use the boot-repair utility with an ubuntu live cd, it should be able to detect and fix the problem
<nearst> Silverfox, http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/fixing-broadcom-43xx-wireless-card.html
<chadster1975> Ben64: will give that a try right away
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<BroBert> hey can anywher ehere give me some live assistant?
<BroBert> can some one help?
<xangua> !ask | BroBert
<ubottu> BroBert: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BroBert> !ask | I am having some trouble setting up ubuntu 12.1 on my acer aspire desktop i chose the option to completeley overwrite windows and it installed fine and when i restarted it says "ERROR: no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed." what do i do?
<ubottu> I am having some trouble setting up ubuntu 12.1 on my acer aspire desktop i chose the option to completeley overwrite windows and it installed fine and when i restarted it says "ERROR: no boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed." what do i do?: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) 
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  have you tried to switch the device in alsamixer ?
<Silverfox> nearst: bcmwl is the module I just compiled.
<BroBert> Tex_Nick: was that directed at me?
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : yes! I hv done that
<ganeshonubuntu> most likely issue is grub
<_helios_> BroBert: have you checked your boot device priority in your bios?
<Ramsrambo> Tex_nick : in /etc/modeprob.d/alsa-conf all of them are 2
<BroBert> _helios_: yes and EFI is the first boot device
<P-CHAN> who is more stable.  Ubuntu or Debian Sid?
<bazhang> !ot | P-CHAN
<ubottu> P-CHAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ganeshonubuntu> is any one aware of professional accounting package on ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  searching ...
<ChaozHenchman> gnu-cash
<bazhang> ganeshonubuntu, apt-cache search accounting
<johnathan> hey
<johnathan> i really really really need help
<johnathan> like im about to an hero lol
<_helios_> BroBert: does grub load? and then it says that or does grub not load and it goes directly to the error
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : in /etc/modeprobe.ds/alsa-base.conf all of them are -2
<BroBert> _helios_: i cant really tell i just see my bootup screen that has the option for boot device or bios settigns and then it goes to a screen allowing me to hit CTRL+F for RAID ROM utility (not sure what that is) then it goes black and outputs that error
<ganeshonubuntu> it simply means that grub has not written any thing.  Simply give a 2nd try and reinstall.
<usr13> !efi | BroBert
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : any diff betwn -2 and 2
<johnathan> i have an aspire one netbook and ubuntu simply refuses to run on it, i install it and it freeses when booting, ive tried like 12 linux distros tonight
<BroBert> _helios_: also everytime i hit a key at the error window it displays the eror again
<usr13> !uefi | BroBert
<ubottu> BroBert: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BroBert> usr13: ok let me look into doing that
<Silverfox> the problem I'm having is I'm familiar with /etc/network/interfaces, and ubuntu's 'new' way completely eludes me.
<_helios_> BroBert: try to follow ubottu's link it might have the fix you need.
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  not sure ... you're probably going to need more help than i can i can provide ... i'm still looking though
<ganeshonubuntu> my mouse on ubuntu is too fast.  system setting mouse set on minimum but still pretty much unusable
<chadster1975> Ben64: boot-repair not working very well so far. starts to load then locks up just after loading the optical mouse
<BroBert> _helios_: im going to
<nearst> Silverfox, working good?
<johnathan> can someone please help me? im sorry to be demanding but i really need to get this working
<ganeshonubuntu> ubuntu usb pen drive write is very very slow.. please help
<keithclark_> How do I erase and reformat a usb stick drive?  I've tried gparted but it doesn't work form me.  All those functions are greyed out.
<Silverfox> nearst: no, the bcmwl and bcm43 drivers in the official repos have bugs/problems and don't work with certain AP's.
<Silverfox> which is why I'm trying to get my compiled module working
<bazhang> keithclark_, in 12.10 the software "disks" has that option
<_helios_> keithclark_: goto http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/ it has step by step instructions using the terminal.
<keithclark_> It is that complicaterd?
<bazhang> keithclark_, disks? no, it's GUI
<nearst> Silverfox, u try manually change to specific channel? iwconfig <wifi> channel <channel no> ?
<_helios_> keithclark_: It's not hard but I just don't know it by heart lol
<Silverfox> nearst: I'd rather get a good driver installed.  I can't log into every AP and change the channel.  Starbucks frowns on that sort of thing.
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : It started working I just clicked on system speaker and it is working now
<johnathan> please i just need an operating system, i completely got rid of windows on my brand new notebook because i was sure ubuntu would work, i have no idea whats going on
<keithclark_> I just want to 'burn' an o/s onto my usb stick drive but it does not seem to work with unetbootin
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  cool ... how easy was that ;-)
<_helios_> johnathan: what's the problem you are having?
<craigbass1976> Is it possible to use an ubuntu 12.04 dvd to upgrade a 10.04 install?  My ISP is terrible and the downloads (during upgrade process) keep borking when the connection drops.
<johnathan> helios im trying to install ubuntu on my aspire one d270-1895 netbook. the live install side launches but it crashes when i try to try it, if i install it it will install but then when i try to boot it it crashes the exact same way
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : I do not know - I just changed the device for O/p
<xangua> !alternate | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<xangua> mmmmm....
<keithclark_> It says it wrote to the usb stick but it does not
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : I selected SB X-fi surround 5.1
<_helios_> johnathan: Give me a second I'll do a search for ya real quick.
<craigbass1976> xangua, not sure what you're saying. I've got the regulat 12.04 dvd
<craigbass1976> regular
<xangua> craigbass1976: you need the alternate iso, not the desktop http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<xangua> and there are several guides out there to use the alternate to upgrade
<craigbass1976> xangua, fah...  I'll just fresh install then
<Ramsrambo> Tex_Nick : Thnx for all the help
<Tex_Nick> Ramsrambo:  looks like you're good to go ... ^5 and good going :-)
<bazhang> !alternate | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<_helios_> johnathan: I've been doing some searching and from what I've read so far your notebook should be compatible with Ubuntu 12.10,  What is the error message your are getting?
<xangua> bazhang: already read it...whice now, thanks :)
 * xangua insets sarcasm here
<johnathan> after booting the last thing i see helios is a long list of [ok]s and the last on the list is "stopping anac(h)ronistic cron, it gets stuck here , ive waited for like hours and all i get is a flashing -
<johnathan> x will not start
<johnathan> and i cant access any other tty
<_helios_> johnathan: Have you tried to make a different CD?
<johnathan> im installing from thumb drive, ive reformatted it about 15 times now lol man i just dont get it
<_helios_> johnathan: I feel your fustration trust me I've had problems with acer before.
<johnathan> ive tried both 64 bit and 32 bit, as it turns out my system is 64, but its the same error either way
<johnathan> ya man it just blows lol
<johnathan> i got the netbook for my it course and i literally need ubuntu on it lol
<pbwizkid> how old is the netbook? could it have harddrive damage
<johnathan> its brand new, bought it today
<pbwizkid> i have seen this issues on another system of mine with a failing drive
<pbwizkid> well then there goes that idea lol
<johnathan> ya, it had a perfectly functional copy of windows 7... if you can  concider windows functional
<pbwizkid> have you tried a diffrent USB stick? i have also seen that be a issue
<_helios_> johnathan: You should try to make a Live CD instead of the USB.
<johnathan> i only have the one, i would try that if i could, a curious thing is this happens with any flavor of linux i try
<johnathan> helios this netbook has no cd rom
<pbwizkid> you could hook up the USB Drive and do a true clean on it by writeing it all out and formatting it and then rebuilding your start up drive
<pbwizkid> what are you useing to create you bootable USB?
<johnathan> say what now? lol
<johnathan> ive tried 2 peices of software
<johnathan> both of the recommended
<pbwizkid> i forgot the name of the app but it does a true format of any type of drive by filling the drive with all 0's then formatting it so it removes all traces of information
<johnathan> its worth a fuckin try honestly
<pbwizkid> it would be easier to just use another USB drive or
<pbwizkid> makeing it from another system
<johnathan> how big is the live install? a couple megs right? i have a usb drive but its only like 1.5 gigs, ill try that i guess
<pbwizkid> i belive it has to be at leat a 2gig stick
<johnathan> ok then im fucked
<johnathan> lol
<_helios_> johnathan: you should beable to fit it on 1.5gb
<usr13> !language | johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<johnathan> sorry
<johnathan> ok ill try it
<johnathan> afk
<pbwizkid> ya its worth a shot
<johnathan> ill let you know how it goes
<pbwizkid> also when you try the install use a diffrent USB port on the system
<_helios_> johnathan: good luck and I'll keep looking this problem up cause its got me curious
<pbwizkid> just incase its a voltage issue
<chadster1975> johnathan: dont stress. you may not be able to pull this off at this moment, but you will get what you need and get it going eventually
<_helios_> Well everyone I am so tired I will ttyl ;)
<johnathan> chadster i hope i can, im going to try this out and try to calm down lol thanks for all the help anyone i really appreciate it
<johnathan> JUST TO VERIGGY lol 32 bit version will still work on 64 bit computer right?
<johnathan> verify*
<pbwizkid> yes
<johnathan> ok
<pbwizkid> 32 bit would be better for a netbook any way
<dr_willis> i use 64bit on  all my 64bit systems. ;)
<dr_willis> even my netbooks
<dr_willis> of course only 1 of my netbooks can do 64bit
<pbwizkid> 64 bit is better for a 64bit system and systems with more ram
<johnathan> my netbook only has 1 gig
<pbwizkid> but 32 bit works as well
<pbwizkid> then for sure use 32bit
<dr_willis> I set up apt-cacher-ng on my lan - so its easier for me to use 64 bit on everything
<dr_willis> i doubt if you will notice much differance either way
<johnathan> i am slowly losing all semblance of sanity lol
<johnathan> XD
<pbwizkid> these little issue happen from time to time but in the end it teaches you lots of cool new thigns
<johnathan> i know, i love fixing stuff so i can learn... but i worry that i wont be able to fix it xD
<pbwizkid> as long as it still has its magic smoke it can always be fixed lol
<johnathan> lmao
<devish> or it doesn't give smoke
<johnathan> 1 min and 20 secs till the moment of truth >_>
<johnathan> ok its making the disk
<johnathan> brb
<johnathan> back
<johnathan> ok 70%
<dr_willis> 80..90...80..70... wut?
<dr_willis> :)
<johnathan> lolol
<dr_willis> ive seen just such thingss on progress meters
<BroBert> ok guys i tried burnign to the boot repair to the flash and starting it but its telling me to use gparted and change the flags of my partitions
<dr_willis> yes.. gparted can be used to change flags.. :) so whats the problem?
<BroBert> i have no idea what this means i just want to get ubuntu working and i know theres nothing wrong with the installation i used
<johnathan> ok the very vist thing im going to do is try to test it, if that doesnt work then i know its not going to work
<dr_willis> run gparted.. and se the flag on the partions as its saying.
<dr_willis> what flag is it saying to change anyway?
<Physicist> Guys, later I have changed my password editing the image - grub, my Ubuntu don't start anymore. When I type my password and enter, return to initial screen. Any suggest? Or I'll have to re-install my system again?
<Physicist> dr_willis: Any suggest to my problem?
<dr_willis> Physicist:  can you login to the console  with that user/password?
<dr_willis> its not clearn what you mean by editing the image grub...
<johnathan> its not working
<johnathan> FACEPALM
<dr_willis> 'dont start any more...' well its aparently  booting up.. if its asking for a user/password.. do  give DEtAILS as to what you mean...
<pbwizkid> what it doing?
<johnathan> i got a flashing -
<johnathan> for the past 5 minutes or so
<pbwizkid> i am assuing you told it to boo from cd
<johnathan> yes
<pbwizkid> usb i mean'
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<johnathan> im going to cry ubottu is that for me?
<johnathan> LOL
<johnathan> those were supposed to be seperate messages
<johnathan> XD
<dr_willis> black screen just showing a _ _ _ _     = try the nomodeset option
<pbwizkid> to me it sounds like the boot image of you usb drive is not working
<Physicist> dr_willis: Grub - press: e, and edit with: initi=/bin/bash. To enter my password, the system will apparently start, but will not start. the screen goes black, the sound is original and reissued as an infinite loop! Does not start.
<johnathan> im gonna check this disk for defauls then il try ni mode set
<johnathan> errors*
<dr_willis> Physicist:  the sound is original? what ssound?
<Physicist> dr_willis: Initial sound of the log screen!
<chadster1975> Anyone have advice on whether or not to use the encryption option when i install ubuntu? any history of trouble or cause systems to be significantly slower?
<dr_willis> if you are using init=bin/bash it shouldent even be loading the Lightdm login manager as far as i know...
<dr_willis> Physicist:  try  the 'text' option to see if you can boot to a normal console mode
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<johnathan> that nomodeset seems to have worked thus far... its just a waiting game now
<dr_willis> e in grub ->   quiet splash     ---change to -->   noquiet nosplash verbose text
<johnathan> it... didnt... work
<johnathan> xD
<johnathan> XDD
<johnathan> guys is freeBSD guaranteed to atleast install right? if so i could try to build from that... it would be a learning experience lol
<dr_willis> err.. freebsd is not linux
<johnathan> i know
<Physicist> dr_willis: So, when I'll be there what should I do?
<dr_willis> and nothing is every guarentted
<dr_willis> Physicist:  did it sucessfully boot to the console?
<Physicist> dr_willis: To the graphical normally mode doctor!
<dr_willis> Huh? the text option should not boot to the graphical login screen.. b ut to the console    login:   display
<seyfarth> Anyone seen their unity disappear completely? Screenshot: http://twitter.com/Tony_Lech/status/297921985470664705/photo/1
<dr_willis> seyfarth:  turn off the unity pluygin setting in ccsm ;) and it will vanish
<seyfarth> dr_willis: ccsm?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<epsilonorion> anyone familiar with battery charging issues?  Setup ubuntu on my Samsung Laptop, plugged in charger, and it doesn't charge (though it doesn't seem to be draining).  I have tried to find a solution, but must be missing it
<dr_willis> unity can crash/not show if compiz for somepreason dosent load properly
<Physicist> Ok, doctor. I'll try.. Thank you!
<dr_willis> see if the guest user account works properly. if so.. try making a new user.. ssee if the new test user works properly
<Physicist> Yes! I'm in the guest user now!
<dr_willis> they really need to work on some fallback mode for when unity goofs up
<Ben64> dr_willis: one of many reasons I don't think they should have made it default already
<nearst> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<dr_willis> if you dont push forward... you fall back... ;)
<dr_willis> the failsafe-x feature was tried.. then tossed i recall...  not sure what happened to it.
<Ben64> just pushes users to xfce, kde, lxde, and gnome-fallback
<chadster1975> dr_willis: i like your style.
<dr_willis> gnome-fallback is scheduled for  elimination in the future..
<Ben64> well i've got it for at least 4 more years :D
<johnathan> helios are you still here?
<seyfarth> dr_willis: Guessing it has to do with the beta nvidia drivers I just put on there. New user has the same issue
<Ben64> seyfarth: can you open a terminal
<chadster1975> johnathan: i think he signed off for the night, said he was tired
<dr_willis> seyfarth:  that would be a good guess..   the guest user also fails i imagine?
<johnathan> ok
<seyfarth> Yeah. I can get a terminal. Unity fails for all users
<seyfarth> Need to get additional driver screen open somehow
<dr_willis> id bet its actually compiz failing. ;)
<Ben64> seyfarth: ok, open one up and type "sudo lshw -c video | grep -i driver"
<dr_willis> install some light/simple window manager to use  as a tempary fix..   such as jwm or openbox..  if you  want a useble desktop for  trouble shooting
<seyfarth> Ben64: two drivers. But then, this is a two driver laptop. One of those weird nvidia/intel hybrids
<Ben64> oh.
<Ben64> theres your problem. (probably)
<seyfarth> Ben64:well it works fine with one. Just need to get back to "additional drivers" app somehow (jockey?)
<Ben64> what are you trying to do? get rid of nvidia?
<seyfarth> Ben64: Yeah. It's what I just added
<Ben64> you might want to look into http://bumblebee-project.org/
<seyfarth> Usable system first :)
<seyfarth> I'm on irc via smartphone haha
<Ben64> then sudo apt-get install icewm
<Ben64> will give you a window manager to work with
<seyfarth> <3
<dr_willis> in 12.10 addational drivers is in a tab of the software sources tool
<dr_willis> in 12.04  it would be   jockey-gtk
<dr_willis> they should have made that conmand in 12.10 pyll up the siurces tool with tgat tab focused..    ;-)
<seyfarth> Blasting the nvidia driver fixed it. Thanks for your help guys <3
<nearst> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/how-to-boot-iso-file-from-your-hard.html
<dr_willis> nearst: yep. handy feature
<nearst> dr_willis, grub-legacy support for this or its feature from grub2?
<dr_willis> grub2 only
<dr_willis> as far as i know
<nearst> im guess that too.
<Amelia28> hey guys, how can i fix "booting without full network configuration"  my computer started doing this thing where it takes extra time during startup and then boots without full network configuration, when it finally starts up  It takes a bit and then networking starts working, but it would be great if i can get it back to working as it used to.
<dr_willis> wired or wireless Amelia28?
<Amelia28> wireless
<Castial> hey how come none of the US update servers are working?
<dr_willis> any other wireless pcs on thr lan Amelia28 ?
<nearst> i think extra time mean like your computer need to get ip from dhcp,
<Amelia28> no
<Castial> I get errors like "failed to connect"
<dr_willis> wonder if it could be interfearance or somthing
<Castial> its not my firewall im on the DMZ of it
<dr_willis> Castial:  first ive seen it mentioned tonight
<Castial> it seems to keep happening every night
<Castial> are they doing major maintenance?
<nearst> im not sure, im use other repo.
<Castial> which?
<Castial> Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/quantal-getdeb/InRelease
<nearst> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<Amelia28> is there a way to uninstall / reinstall the whole network manager?
<Castial> nearst: I did that lol
<nearst> Amelia28, either ure using manual ip configuration of using alternative for network manager, wicd
<Castial> seems the get-deb repo is down
<Castial> thats the one I like because I get other random stuff there
<xangua> Castial: getdeb is dead
<Castial> ah
<Castial> sad because thats where I get my emulators
<dr_willis> getdeb is dead i thought
<nearst> discontinue
<Castial> ah thanks for the update
<Castial> ill remove it
<nearst> :)
<xangua> Castial:getdeb only package them for you,  emulators are still out there
<Castial> yeah yeah but it was nice to have them packaged
<Castial> no biggie
<Castial> the wii is only 50 bucks now at walmart
<Castial> im gunna go pick one up in the morning
<Castial> cheap netflix box that can play mario and zelda
<guang_> j #hostapd
<Castial> holy cow apt is getting an update I havent seen apt get an update for quite some time I wonder what was broken
<nearst> get-deb fan
<Castial> same
<Castial> they had some great software
<nearst> mario and zelda nes now able to play on web
<Castial> this is true
<Cavemanross> Is anyone available to help with a wireless adapter question?
<Castial> sure
<Castial> shoot
<Cavemanross> I just got ubuntu 12.10 for my class and added gnome.  In the terminal my wireless connection is fine but in the gnome interface i cant connect
<Castial> thats not the adapter-s fault, thats gnome shell, gnome shell is crap
<Cavemanross> oh my professor suggested it
<Castial> try cinnamon or unity
<Castial> I like them both
<justmmt> nice morning :)
<dr_willis> http://alternativeto.net/software/getdeb/
<Castial> mate for gnome2, but atm gnome shell is kinda buggy
<Cavemanross> lame
<Castial> well with the backlash they stopped caring
<justmmt> I have firefoxBrowser, but I need one more. is it a good idea to install 'xxxterm' !!?
<dr_willis> gnome shell should be using the same network manager tools in ubuntu
<Cavemanross> Ya for some reason I couldn't get connected in the gnome shell.  Not even when I wired into my router.
<Castial> ive seen it dr_willis where it works in Unity but not in Gnome-shell
<dr_willis> on my system my wireless connects b3for i even login
<Castial> like gnome shell just doesnt want to connect when installed next to unity
<justmmt> just yes or no. help, help!!?
<dr_willis> justmmt:  with?)
<Castial> ive never heard of xxxterm
<dr_willis> !info xxxterm
<ubottu> xxxterm (source: xxxterm): Minimalist's web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.11.3-1 (quantal), package size 170 kB, installed size 421 kB
<dr_willis> so minimal its most lukely useless
<Castial> I dont see how firefox isnt enough
<justmmt> which webBrowser is good to install, other than firefox!!?
<dr_willis> ff. chrome. opera.
<Castial> some people like chrome or chromium but I prefer firefox always have always will unless they do something really stupid and break everything
<nearst> for full flash, im use chrome
<Castial> flash works fine for me here
<Castial> in firefox
<nearst> afaik, ubuntu now configure flash auto
<Castial> they use the open source one
<Castial> you can choose to install the one from adobe
<dr_willis> huh? i dont think so
<dr_willis> you install flash same as you alw%ys have
<Castial> did they change it? I didn't notice the difference
<Castial> thought so
<dr_willis> google chrom comes with its own flash
<Castial> I love how adobe were all like "we wont support Linux with flash anymore" 2 revisions later
<justmmt> yea, I need flash to work!!
<nearst> lol
<Castial> Justasic: works fine here
<Castial> you must not have it installed
<dr_willis> so you use ff or chrom then ;-)
<nearst> try flashplugin-installer then
<dr_willis> install them all.  ff.  chrome. and chromium
<Castial> we may be under 8% market share but we are a consistant bunch, much more consistant than Mac users lol
<Castial> ignoring us is futile, ask Samsung about all the bad press lmao
<Nils_> Hey
<Castial> howdie
<Nils_> I found a solution and have a question
<Nils_> my problem was that certain apps like steam wouldn't start
<justmmt> dr_willis, I think I'll install chrome.
<Nils_> my solution was to delete all previous drivers
<dr_willis> i install all 3
<Nils_> I have a thinkpad t500
<Castial> Nils_: amd or nvidia card?
<Nils_> Should I keept it this way?
<justmmt> dr_willis, which !?
<Nils_> amd radeon 3650
<Nils_> and intel
<Castial> idk amd sucks
<Nils_> it's a hybrid situation
<Castial> I refuse to use their rubbish
<dr_willis> justmmt:  ff. chrome and chromium
<Castial> my macbook which is running mint 14.1 is hybrid nvidia and intel and it works fine
<Nils_> so the propieritary driver has caused trouble so far
<Nils_> what should I do
<Castial> use the newest 310 driver
<justmmt> dr_willis, is there a big difference between chrome and chromium!?
<Castial> er for amd idk
<Castial> hmmm
<Sosumi> look
<dr_willis> flash is the main diff.
<Castial> hold on ill research it
<nearst> nils-, im already keep try patching, making package since last night. able to install but kmod not load the module
<Nils_> tried installing the newest one but it failed
<Sosumi> I don't know if someone else had this issue with matlab
<Castial> http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/how-to-setup-amdintel-hybrid-graphics-cards-in-linux-ubuntu/
<Nils_> when I install the additional driver it causes trouble
<nearst>  aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Sosumi> but when using it, like for ex doing "bench" it causes my pc to restart
<Castial> this is why I like nvidia, it works with minimul hassle
<Sosumi> all turns black and that's it
<dr_willis> nvidia optimus is also a pain
<nearst> Castial, that is for hd 5x00 series, 2x00-4x00 known as legacy now
<Sosumi> anyone has an idea of what may be causing the problem?
<justmmt> dr_willis, ok,
<Sosumi> also, it's matlab r2012b
<justmmt> thanks for all :)
<dr_willis> Sosumi:  mpressive a user ran app can restart the pc
<Castial> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Sosumi> indeed
<GProg> hi
<dr_willis> or its some hardware crashing
<GProg> i need some help. my fan is blowing like crazy when idle and im running one tab of firefox
<Castial> Sosumi: Ubuntu 12.04 and up are not supported OSes
<GProg> my laptop is a dell inspirion n4110
<Castial> of matlab
<Castial> wait for the march update or go back to using Ubuntu 11.10
<Sosumi> well, I also tested with fedora 18
<Castial> known bug
<Sosumi> and it did the same thing
<Castial> right
<GProg> i want to roolback on my updates. this happened when i updated yesterday
<justmmt> dr_willis, oh no, I think Ive not chrome in my repository, just chromium. it's the one which doesn't support flash isn't it!?
<Castial> its a known kernel bug
<GProg> *rollback
<Castial> wait til march for the update, matlab isnt FOSS software so we only get updates when they are promised to us
<nearst> http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2012/12/02/fixing-matlab-errors-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<Castial> until then use a "supported operating system"
<Castial> that works too
<GProg> anyone?
<Sosumi> unfortunatelly that seems so
<GProg> bump
<Castial> I just know for a few applications like matlab I am currently booting my other netbook to 11.10 til march
<Tinybird> GProg, try "top" to see which process is running?
<GProg> ok
<Castial> GProg: saying "bump" wont get you any help
<GProg> how do i know what's taking up cpu? Im a linux noob
<Castial> system monitor
<Castial> and afaik (I could be wrong) I dont believe there is a way to rollback updates
<GProg> found the issue
<GProg>  1297 root      20   0 69660 3092 2292 R  97.7  0.1  11:49.48 cupsd
<GProg>  6321 root      39  19  380m 281m 7332 D  56.2  4.8   0:43.46 update-apt-xapi
<GProg> cupsd?
<Castial> cups is printer
<GProg> its taking 97 percent of my cpu
<dr_willis> thats weird
<Castial> sudo kill 1297
<Castial> sudo kill 6321
<GProg> ok
<nearst> service cups stop
<Tinybird> GProg, you may kill that process to see what will happen
<GProg> will do
<Castial> sudo service cups stop
<dr_willis> cups is noramally real stable
<Castial> yeah in the recent years its been a dream
<Castial> I hooked my kodak AIO to my both USB and Wifi and it works without a single configuration
<Castial> plug and go
<pbajp> Hi, I ran an update and now i've got an error from dpkg. You'll note that the required version and the installed version are the same except for the ~ Message:
<pbajp> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of initramfs-tools:
<pbajp>  initramfs-tools depends on initramfs-tools-bin (<< 0.99ubuntu13.1~); however:
<pbajp>   Version of initramfs-tools-bin on system is 0.99ubuntu13.1.
<GProg> hmmmm, they are not closing and my fan is still running like crazy
<pbajp> any ideas? i've cleared my dpkg cache and updated, etc.
<pbajp> afraid to reboot
<uplinx> howdy, any feedback on getting the latency of microphone input playback to a level that is not a total mindfuck?
<nearst> sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Castial> pbajp: wow just backup and reinstall lol
<GProg> its still running
<Castial> how did you mess up your boot table it would be faster to reinstall then it would to fix it
<GProg> cannot kill it
<Tinybird> GProg, sudo kill -9 1297
<Castial> sorry forgot the -9
<dr_willis> pbajp:  tried a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade recently?
<pbajp> Castial: heh, i'd rather edit /var/lib/dpkg/status, but humm
<Castial> yeah dist-upgrade breaks a lot
<Castial> it was easier for me to simply reinstall
<dr_willis> thats weird.. it shouldent break anything
<GProg> holy crap, its still running
<pbajp> i didn't do anything to the boot, it just updated initramfs tools
<pbajp> from 13 to 13.1
<Castial> dr_willis: for me it broke the entire init too
<GProg> it goes to 6638 and so on
<GProg> is cupsd a virus?
<Castial> I simply have /home on another drive so it was easier to format / and install 12.10.1
<GProg> no matter how many times i kill it it goes to another line
<hatake> amd or intel, plz comment ?
<pbajp> dr_willis: nope. should I?
<Castial> GProg: yes XD no its the printer service
<pbajp> i'm at 12.10
<dr_willis> !cups  gpog
<Castial> linux dont get viruses foo
<nearst> only rootkit
<dr_willis> pbajp:  try it and see what it suggests
<GProg> well i have an intel
<fraa_lio> Has there never been a proper virus that affects Linux systems?
<dr_willis> hatake:  get what your budget can affrd
<GProg> how do i end this printer service? its still going, lol
<cfhowlett> GProg, kill -9
<Castial> well I gotta reboot after 121 updates
<Tinybird> GProg, tha's weird. I am not familiar with these cupsd thing
<pbajp> i'm pretty sure that's not gonna fix this, btw i've been using linux since 96. this is the first time i've had to ask for help on irc...
<pbajp> but thanks anyway!
<dr_willis> pbajp:  see what it suggests.. it may be a dead end anyway
<dr_willis> the verssion #s seem weird..
<pbajp> yah, still
<pbajp> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pbajp>  initramfs-tools : Depends: initramfs-tools-bin (< 0.99ubuntu13.1~) but 0.99ubuntu13.1 is installed
<pbajp> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<GProg>  wow, wtf is going on
<pbajp> and i've done -f
<other> aa
<other> aaa
<nearst> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-managing-services-with-update-rc-d/
<pbajp> yeah...
<zykotick9> fraa_lio: sorta.  you might want to see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware#Viruses_and_trojan_horses
<nearst> try scan with rkhunter or chkrootkit
<dr_willis> pbajp:   could be some wwirdness or bug in some packages that got made.
<GProg> yeah
<dr_willis> I dont recall ever seeing a ~ in a version # befor
<GProg> i updated this yesterday, now look what happened
<Castial> "wah I updated my free OS that I paid nothing for, with no implied warranty and something broke and instead of googling and doing what others have posted im going to continue to whine and moan"
<pbajp> dr_willis: et al. could you send me what this outputs? I'm curious what your initramfs-tools is saying it requires...
<pbajp> grep initramfs-tools-bin /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep Depends
<dr_willis> im on my cell phone. ;)
<Castial> dude its like legos sometimes things come apart and ya gotta put them back together
 * cfhowlett and THEN I'm going to MSoft!  Fedora!  Mint! ...
<GProg> im not whining, just want my ubuntu to go back to normal :)
<cfhowlett> GProg,  have you run a print job recently?
<GProg> nope
<Castial> cfhowlett: better yet I love when mac fanboys come in here complaining about everything
<GProg> its a bug
<Castial> no its not because I just printed something
<Castial> try removing cups
<Castial> reboot
<Castial> reinstall cups
<GProg> remove cupsd? how
<Castial> ubuntu software center
<dr_willis> just a reboot may be easier to  try firtst
<Castial> right
<dr_willis> cups is normally a very solid bit of code...
<GProg> going to ubuntu software
<dr_willis> could be its got confused about somthing or somthign else crashed and   got cups all confused
<Castial> dr_willis: remember back in 03-04 holy f--- it didnt used to be
<GProg> i hope my laptop wont over heat
<GProg> its doing 71 c
<dr_willis> my simple HP laserjet-5l has worked great in linux for decades. ;)
<CarlFK> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx   it has a .deb, wondering if there is a canonical or community repo I can apt-get from?
<GProg> when you say reboot. do you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, nope.
<dr_willis> GProg: .. i mean reboot the pc....
<GProg> oh
<CarlFK> cfhowlett: thanks.
<dr_willis> oor power off... let it cool a bit.. then power back on
<GProg> ok, removing
<GProg> now a reboot
<nearst> tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN'
<dr_willis> i suggested just rebooting first......
<GProg> tried it^
<GProg> :)
<GProg> brb
<MACscr> hmm, so im trying to use a program called filebot. i have it installed on a system, but im going to be using its command line options for scripting. When i run the app, im getting: ** (process:22546): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=5c686fcd4b7fc19b5fd84dfc00000009 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<MACscr> repeated multiple times. Is there a setting i might be missing in ubuntu or is it just the app requiring x11?
<cfhowlett> MACscr, filebot is not an ubuntu package and is not in the repositories.  Suggest you go to the package maintainer for support
<nearst> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/quantal/apps/getdeb/filebot
<bitplane> Hi. Dumb question here which Google couldn't answer: What's the quickest way and easiest way to make an encrypted dir?
<GProg> lol, cupsd is still there
<cfhowlett> bitplane, ecryptfs
<bitplane> hmm I don't think the FS method is good for me. I want the files backed up via dropbox
<bitplane> it's a few text files, will maybe one day be 1mb
<dr_willis> macbr:  almost looks like itst rying to start up  X11 itself.. which is weird
<bitplane> password protected like encryptfs, but backed up to dropbox and other cloud storage
<MACscr> dr_willis: i know, im not sure what my options are
<GProg> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<pbajp> GProg: cupsd should be there, it's what lets you print
<dr_willis> MACscr:  try running it from a x terminal
<bitplane> does file-roller and archive mounter do password protected archives?
<nearst> GProg, to disable cups http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701098
<pbajp> are you trying to get rid of it?
<MACscr> dr_willis: its a headless system =/
<dr_willis> GProg:  so its still there.. but is it sucking down the cpi?
<dr_willis> MACscr:  try it in a vnc session
<GProg> yes
<cfhowlett> GProg, I'd say no.  Cupsd is a service.  you should be able to default to NOT start on launch ...
<MACscr> dr_willis: not really going to help since this is something that is going to run in an automated fashion from another app
<riqdiiz> Hi is it possible to login to a server without a username or password?
<cfhowlett> bitplane, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-encrypt-and-decrypt-files-with-a-password.html
<dr_willis> MACscr:  that will let you know if it needs a X session...
<GProg> where can i make this thing not luanch?
<bitplane> thanks :(
<GProg> *launch
<bitplane> :)
<dr_willis> MACscr:  ive no  idea what that app is doing. ;)
<nearst> cups file on /etc/init/cups afaik, GProg refer to url i give u
<cfhowlett> GProg, on 12.10?  system settings > startup IIRC
<dr_willis> riqdiiz:  using what service?  or you  mean automateeed login over ssh?
<MACscr> dr_willis: you drinking tonight? your tab autocomplete for names is pretty bad tonight =P
<GProg> im on 12.10. I feel so noobish here. I switched to linux because i had enough of windows 7
<dr_willis> looks like they have been spot on to me...
<dr_willis> if theres a cups bug that just came out thats causing it to suck down 100% cpu. i imagine its going to  get noticed and worked on/fixed very quickly.. ;)
<riqdiiz> dr_willis:automated over dialup .
 * cfhowlett dailup?  
<zykotick9> riqdiiz: i'm not sure what you mean (kinda scared to ask actually).  but you can use ssh+keys to login remotely without requiring inputting username and password (username is obviously still used).
<nearst> why not use teamviewer instead :D
<dr_willis> dialup? ;) like a BBS systm?
<dr_willis> or the old days of dialup isp serivice.
<dr_willis> Good Old Netzero. ;)
<riqdiiz> Dialup isp service
<dr_willis> theres guides on making your own personal dialup isp type system.  saw them ages ago on tldp.org
<dr_willis> not seen anyone actually  do it in years
<nearst> pstn + PABX world
<yva> is there a reason I cannot the ownership of a directory I own on a server?
<krnlklink> why is empathy so buggered in 12.10?
<dr_willis> yva: rephrase that perhaps? its not clear
<yva> dr_willis, oups sorry. I'd like to change the ownership of a directory say test drwxrwxr--  4 yva yva    4096 2013-02-03 06:05 but when I do chown it says operation not permitted, why?
<dydzEz2_> does ubuntu make a recovery partition
<dr_willis> yva you mean permissions? your owner is yva
<krnlklink> is there an updated version of empathy that will allow me to store my IRC password properly?
<yva> yes, and I'd like to "give" the file to another user chown test/ daniel
<dr_willis> im not sure users can unown stuff that way.
<nyRednek> yva, you'd actually chown -R daniel test
<nyRednek> dr_willis, yeah, you can
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever tried to do it.    ;-)
<dr_willis> or newded to
<bittu> question... i'm using ./configure with "export CFLAGS="xyz" is it possible instead of setting FLAGS environment variable to pass it in as a command line parameter to configure?
<dr_willis> you can do   cflags=foo  ./configure
<nyRednek> bittu, it really depends on the way the developer wrote the ./configure script
<bittu> nyRednek, i thought so, thanks
<yva> nyRednek,  dr_willis, nope same problem, I cannot
<dr_willis> yea.. exporting world be best
<dr_willis> yva: what kind of server is this.  is this a samba share?
<yva> nope, a ubuntu, latest lts
<dr_willis> err samba is a service on ubuntu
<dr_willis> ;-)
<dr_willis> so you are just sshing into the server?
<nyRednek> dr_willis, i even have a proprietary router that has CIFS in its code
<theundertaker> hello
<cfhowlett> theundertaker, greetings
<GProg> SUCCESS!!!
<theundertaker> greetings
<GProg> Thanks everyone
<brady2600> hey guys, im doing rmdir /var/run in the bash prompt at startup, but it says Not a directory, however ive verified that it is there.. how can i get ti
<GProg> my laptop runs normally now
<zykotick9> brady2600: i think /var/run is a link to /run - why would you want to remove it?
<brady2600> hey guys im trying to rmdir /var/run  in the prompt before startup however it results in Not a directory, however ive checked and i know the folder exists.
<brady2600> i want to remove it because ive been given instructions in a tutorial to do so
<dr_willis> brady2600:  a tutorial to do what
<zykotick9> brady2600: and if you read in a howto to jump off a bridge would you do that as well?  this is a BAD idea.
<rigel> hi, i am having trouble getting debug info/logs from bluez
<brady2600> ive purged lightdm , the network manager, the display manager,  and supposedly this folder needs to be deleted, so i can reinstall all that stuff, so my computer stops "booting without networking"
<GProg> well, now what do i do?
<GProg> ask questions about comp. science.
<GProg> anyone here computer scientist?
<cfhowlett> !ot|GProg,
<ubottu> GProg,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brady2600> the purpose of the tutorial was to get networking to stop acting crazy
<GProg> its involving on ubuntu. OS questions etc..
<brady2600> careful gprog, the room is a nazi hammer if you don't stay on topic. it's weird
<GProg> ok
<GProg> I'll take that advice.
<aeon-ltd> brady2600: if the channel weren't so full and busy at times, it would matter less
<GProg> anyways, how do i fix this cupsd? do i need it in the future?
<bobafett> anyone have a good understanding of proxy servers and x-forwarded-for ?
<brady2600> im only responding because you said that to me.. but ive never seen the room here scrolling so fast to justify such behavior
<cfhowlett> bobafett, #ubuntu-server  question maybe???
<bobafett> squid, if anything
<GProg> yeah, its a support server.
<GProg> quit: later
<GProg> quit/see ya
<GProg> well thanks everyone(click the x button).
<Ben64> brady2600: thats the point
<brady2600> no what im saying, is i don't find it believable.
<brady2600> unnecessarily restrictive and conflict creating for a problem that does not exist, its a human compatibility fail.
<Ben64> the problem doesn't exist because of the rules
<Gumby> ^^
<brady2600> like i said.. I don't find that contention realistic.
<JPeterson> can i change the function for the middle button with the right button?
<JPeterson> in the terminal
<brady2600> but back to my problem
<Gumby> if you had 20 users in here all talking about different subjects it would be hard to get questions answered.  now think about it, there are 1631 users in here.  make sense now?
<OerHeks> brady2600, stop that ranting, Ubuntu 11.10 has migrated away from /var/run, /var/lock and /dev/shm and now uses /run, /run/lock and /run/shm instead (respectively).
<thomasd> hello all
<cfhowlett> thomasd, greetings
<brady2600> i have not ranted. I have simply responded for what was said at me
<thomasd> thanks cfhowlett
<thomasd> I'm trying to start a script on boot, but I'm obviously doing it wrong can someone explain me why "update-rc.d astransk default"  returns "astransk start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)". My /etc/init.d/astransk file is here : http://pastebin.com/4VFxrJYi
<JPeterson> ah it's `xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2"`
<thomasd> I thought I would need to create the rc?.d links manually, so I did, but the update-rc.d doesn't work any better ...
<Ben64> !upstart | thomasd maybe this will help?
<ubottu> thomasd maybe this will help?: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<brady2600> ok yes, but i still want to delete the folder, i have backed it up so i can manually replace it from another computer if needed.
<Ben64> brady2600: why would you need to delete /run
<brady2600> ls
<OerHeks> Ben64, stanger than that >rmdir /var/run
<OerHeks> *stranger
<Ben64> OerHeks: either way it's weird
<dr_willis> the /run stuff is a specual dynamic directory like /proc i thought
<zykotick9> Ben64: OerHeks neither "strang" nor "weird" quite describe it...
<Cub> strang?
<kdns> Hi All. Using kubuntu 12.04. Muon has become unresponsive during configuring a new kernel. Can someone please advise the most graceful recovery from this? Kill it and sudo dpkg -configure -a ?
<zykotick9> Cub: s/strang/strange/ sorry
<Ben64> zykotick9: impossible?
<zykotick9> Ben64: oh, if you want to break your system - i'd think it's possible.
<Ben64> oh well, time to try it in a vm
<yva> I have weird issues with file permissions d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? .
<yva> d????????? ? ? ? ?                ? ..
<yva> -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? 23551209-2013-02-03-07-16-08.775.json
<yva> any ideas where this would be coming from?
<cfhowlett> kdns, reboot with an earlier kernel should get you back up
<Ben64> yva: could you pastebin "ls -ln" in the directory you're talking about?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/169495/what-are-run-lock-and-run-shm-used-for
<kdns> cfhowlett I'm still up now, I am on this box, it's not that it is not booting, just what I said. If I alt+tab, I can see it sitting there, not moving.
<cfhowlett> kdns, OK
<yva> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/4iaqR6UU
<yva> it's really weird
<yva> and I don't even seem to be able to get the file back
<dr_willis> yva: mght be time for a fsck on that fs.
<Ben64> is it a local drive?
<yva> It's a server
<rigel> so i connected successfully to a bt device that was giving me problems, using hidd
<yva> I was try to move some files around
<rigel> and then i powered it down
<yva> and did a test on this file first
<rigel> and when it came back up it wouldnt reconnect
<Ben64> what do you mean server? its a network share?
<rigel> it wont even find the device anymore
<rigel> im not sure what hidd would have changed
<rigel> i did a find /etc -mtime -1 and nothing useful comes up
<yva> Ben24 an amazon ebs
<Ben64> come on, give more information
<yva> not sure what else I can tell you
<Ben64> how are you accessing it? is it local to where you have the shell running or is it over the network? what type of drive is it? where is it mounted? what filesystem? what device?
<kingbeast> alright, single quadro 6000, dual monitors does nothing but mirror the screen, will not extend the screen, any thoughts?
<dr_willis> quadro? that a nvidia chipset?
<kingbeast> dr_willis, yes
<yva> Ben64, it is mounted as sda
<kepler> proprietary drivers, or nouveau?
<dr_willis> installed the nvidia drivets?
<dr_willis> drivers
<kdns> kingbeast: what happens when you try to extend the screen
<yva> Ben64, ext4
<kingbeast> kdns, defaults back to mirror right after I apply
<kepler> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kingbeast> think it could be the combined res is too high? I have two 30" dells on it
<kepler> 2560x1440x2?
<kingbeast> 2560x1600
<kingbeast> x2
<kepler> does it work with another OS, or haven't tried?
<kingbeast> I only use Ubuntu
<kingbeast> just upgraded cards though
<kepler> the old one worked?
<kingbeast> yeah
<fego> I only use Ubuntu/2
<kepler> was it a quadro too?
<kingbeast> but the old card was dual link dvi x2, this one is displayport
<badday_> kingbeast: are u talking about something like Xinerama?
<kdns> kingbeast: did you preview? Did it work?
<kdns> no, it's randr these days
<kingbeast> I'll figure it out
<kingbeast> probably have to just write my own xorg file
<kdns> no
<kingbeast> kdns, why no
<kdns> because usually it's not needed these days, so statistically speaking, you probably don't need to at all.
<kingbeast> well I give it a few more attempts in different ways, just seeing if anyone else has had a problem with it
<Ben64> using nvidia-settings to do it?
<kepler> it wouldn't reactivate nouveau drivers if switching cards, would it?
<kingbeast> Ben64, I have tried both
<yva> is there a limit in the number of directories one can have in a directory?
<Ben64> kingbeast: how about trying the 310 drivers?
<kingbeast> kepler, nah it's using the right driver
<aeon-ltd> yva: yes
<yva> aeon-ltd, any idea how many is a limit?
<aeon-ltd> yva: though i can't recall the number
<kingbeast> thanks guys I'll figure it out and post the fix in the forums
<patrick__> I am new to development, and I am trying to boot up Ubuntu with testdrive for the first time. When I do, Ubuntu starts to boot, but then prints out the error message "BUG soft lockup..." Has anyone seen this before?
<badday_> kingbeast: I had running 3 monitors with more than full hd on 2 nvidia cards with the nvidia drivers, so this should not be any problem
<bravis> 1
<aeon-ltd> yva: quick googling says it's 64000, though i'm searching more to confirm
<cfhowlett> patrick__, lots of search hits on ubuntu + bug + soft + lockup
<kingbeast> badday_, I think it's a resolution restriction or something. I'll try different monitors and if it works I know what it is then
<kepler> display port should be able to handle it
<kepler> you have those dongle things to connect through?
<jarray52> Is it possible to use a Displaylink monitor(USB monitor) as a third monitor using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? Some posts online suggest that it must be set as a separate screen in xorg.conf. Any suggestions?
<badday_> kingbeast: I am not sure, I was actually using 2048x<something> on DVI, so I guess yours should not be an issue
<patrick__> cfhowlett: Thanks. I had looked quickly on the net and didn't see any quick fixes. I was hoping someone here might have recognized it as a known problem.
<kingbeast> badday_, if you combine the two I am trying to run it's 5120x1600. that's a huge resolution
<cfhowlett> patrick__, check bug reports.  If your particular configuration/fail is not listed, you might consider filing a new bug
<cfhowlett> !bug|patrick__,
<ubottu> patrick__,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kepler> i run 5760x1200 w/ 3 monitors/2 cards via dvi, so unless it is a DP issue, i dont think there is a resolution problem
<badday_> kingbeast: well, I was running 2 on a simple Nvidia card, too, almost the same resolution as u, so I guess it should work
<kingbeast> could just be the card, idk I'll figure it out. thanks guys I'm headed to bed
<kepler> night, gl!
<yva> aeon-ltd, seems to be 64 indeed
<yva> would that be true for files too?
<patrick__> cfhowlett: Thanks. I see there is a bug listed that looks like it might be similar for Ubuntu 12.04. It looks like there might be a fix available already. I'm looking into it.
<linda666> hi, my virtualbox cannot connect to network. I have the same problem with all my vms which shows something wrong from my host side. cant figure out whats the problem. my ubuntu is 12.04, i have the vbox 4.2.6 installed from virtualbox.org
<kdns> ugh displayport...why........
<linda666> i have to add, settings for my vms are all bridged network, and they used to work fine, suddenly few days ago they started having problems...
<Ben64> kdns: because hdmi costs too much
<sunsetlover> hey there, i have some questions about wireless in ubuntu. any one can help me
<fedor> hi everyone. I am using chrome on my u12-04 and some extensions do not work particularly in Ubunty in w8 they work though. I do not know what is the reason for that. What i want to know is if anyone who uses ad blocker extension for u12-04 has (or had) issues with it? Can i make it work as it works in win-8 and if yes, how? thanx in advance
<aeon-ltd> yva: i'd assume so
<badday_> !ask | sunsetlover
<ubottu> sunsetlover: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RigidWig> Can someone help me figure out why 1444 ( http://i.imgur.com/KqexRM3.png ) is not listenning to a remote telnet?
<linda666> thats funny.. i just changed it to NAT it works... so why you think bridged does not work?
<sunsetlover> ok thank you
<RigidWig> not responding that is
<aeon-ltd> yva: according to wikipedia 4 billion is the limit of ext4
<kdns> Ben64: How's that?
<wsky> ok, which groups in ubuntu 12.10 should i belong to be able to mount removable storage devices in kde?
<yva> aeon-ltd, yes, I was checking but I had more file that 64k in the directory
<wsky> i belong to plugdev, what else?
<aeon-ltd> yva: you'd run out of hdd space before you hit that if it's true
<yva> aeon-ltd, any idea how to be sure?
<wsky> i'm running kde with startx with xinitrc containing exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch startkde
<yva> the question is also if it's files or directories
<aeon-ltd> yva: no idea on that, besides testing it (though that's out of the question really)
<yva> aeon-ltd, http://www.whatastruggle.com/maximum-number-of-sub-directories-in-ext4
<RigidWig> nvm silly aws setting
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> very old hardware here.
<aeon-ltd> yva: also interesting http://serverfault.com/questions/104986/what-is-the-maximum-number-of-files-a-file-system-can-contain
<genoobie> just wondering if I can run minecraft for my kids
<genoobie> PIII 800MHz, 284M
<genoobie> 384MB I mean
<phunyguy_tab> eeeek
<genoobie> installing jre now
<genoobie> phunyguy_tab, no go?
<phunyguy_tab> isnt it a java based game?
<genoobie> yes
<phunyguy_tab> eeeek
<genoobie> oh
<aeon-ltd> genoobie: that's pushing it, i've run it on a celeron m 3gb ram, couldn't hit 30fps even with optifine
<aeon-ltd> clock at 2ghz i think
<genoobie> this is crazy, for the quality of game that it is, I mean shouldn't it run smooth?
<sunsetlover> i'd intalled ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop (hp g6) with windows 7, well every thing goes well but yesterday i found that the wireless not working good, because the router is not far of me (just 2 meters) and in windows the signal is full, but in ubuntu i found that the signal is low and lossing the connection without to internet for more one time in few minutes. will you please inform me what
<sunsetlover> happened with me? n.b: i tested the connection in windows and i found it working very good
<genoobie> ok tx
<yva> aeon-ltd, yep, I've read the same thread
<yva> cool :)
<genoobie> boy, this machine is really borderline
<genoobie> :)
<dr_willis> minecraft smooth on a PIII 800mhz?  :) thats... amuzeing..
<aeon-ltd> genoobie: running now on a c2d 2.4ghz/x3100/4gb ram/optifine i can hit 30-40 on tiny short distances
<genoobie> dr_willis, but the game seems so basic...
<Ben64> minecraft doesn't look good, but requires a lot of power
<genoobie> Ben64, that's what I am curious about
<genoobie> why?
<aeon-ltd> more for lan play
<phunyguy_tab> java is the pig in this case i am sure
<dr_willis> genoobie:  and perhps very unoptmizzed
<genoobie> phunyguy_tab, any way to "optimize"
<Ben64> think about  how many blocks are being computed at once
<dr_willis> lots and lots of blocks
<dydzEz2_> i feel like ubuntu made a partition that, in windows, looks like a recovery partition (so i cant delete it, as ive already deleted the main ubuntu partition), is it normal to have 2 recovery partitions? 1 is like 9gigs and the 2nd is 1gig
<dr_willis> take so so code.. and maganify it...
<Ben64> 128*16*16*20 at the least
<phunyguy_tab> i have no idea
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> adding texture....now!
<dr_willis> dydzEz2_:  windows7 normally has a boot partion  and its main partion.. then the pc maker may have 1 or more recovery partions
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> okay, forget it then, I was hoping it might work
<genoobie> maybe infiniminer :)
<Ben64> you should get a better computer
<genoobie> Ben64, yes
<genoobie> I am thinking about that now.
<dr_willis> My Raspberry Pi proberly has more oomph then that thing. ;)
<genoobie> dr_willis, not really
<Ambushed> Donate some bitcoins 1838oUxQED5WSM3HfwXZYdv7SfrCu5iRa2
<dydzEz2_> dr_willis is it possible ubuntu could even emulate a recovery partition
<dydzEz2_> on a regular install
<Ben64> it probably does
<aeon-ltd> you can play the minecraft built for rPi
<genoobie> seriously?
<Ben64> Ambushed: don't spam stuff here
<dr_willis> its got moar ram.. and i can overclock it to 900mhz ;)
<genoobie> isn't it based on ARM?
<Ben64> yep
<aeon-ltd> that'd be the cheapest you could get a minecraft machine
<dr_willis> dydzEz2_:  i wouldent think so
<Ben64> pentium 3 is very very very old
<genoobie> okay, hold a sec
 * genoobie is googling rpi
<dr_willis> if you can get one. :) or more... and not have to wait weeks
<Ben64> i have an amd64 sitting here doing nothing, its got to be many times faster than your p3
<jellow> Hi there I've installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS though I have no wireless , What do I do ?
<dr_willis> Ben64:  same here.. several older pcs in the garrage
<badday_> jellow: more information please: what means "I have no", what hardware do u use etc. pp.
<aeon-ltd> clusters!
<genoobie> oh
<dr_willis> jellow:  huh? you mean to be asking 'how do i get wireless working?'
<genoobie> Ben64, wanna trade?
<genoobie> :)
<Ben64> no, i don't want a p3
<Ben64> tossed out all that stuff quite a while ago
<genoobie> ugh,
<genoobie> makes me feel a bit foolish
<dr_willis> Ben64:  same here... goodwill wants them
<dr_willis> well.. they took them
<Ben64> amd64 3200+ is the oldest computer i have now
<aeon-ltd> Ben64: what if it were 1ghz?
<genoobie> working on this PIII 800MHz, right now
<Ben64> aeon-ltd: nah
<jellow> badday_: I'm on a Desktop PC does not pick up any interfaces , My card is RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<Ben64> genoobie: get something better, you'll probably save money in power usage
<genoobie> Ben64, heh
<sunsetlover> guys, no one answer my question until now
<badday_> jellow: what does ifconfig tell u?
<badday_> !patience | sunsetlover
<ubottu> sunsetlover: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<genoobie> okay, will consider it
<Ben64> genoobie: if you lived anywhere near me i'd just give you this cpu+mobo
<aeon-ltd> IT'S A TRAP!
<jellow> badday_: eth0 and lo
<genoobie> aeon-ltd, of course it is :)
<Ben64> new york is quite far from california though
<plafratt> Has anyone run raring on testdrive successfully?
<Ben64> eh, i've given components to irc people before
<genoobie> jk
<genoobie> what if I send a Self Addressed Stamped Envelope :)
<Ben64> plafratt: who is testdrive
<Ben64> it won't fit in
<aeon-ltd> risky too
<zykotick9> !13.04 | plafratt
<ubottu> plafratt: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<genoobie> it's too bad that these machines aren't very useful
<jellow> is module r8169 ethernet or wireless ?
<genoobie> word processing and some simple word searches with puppylinux or something
<dr_willis> old machine - ssh - terminals ;)
<genoobie> simple internet searches I mean
<genoobie> loading up "minetest"
<plafratt> ubottu: Thanks. I had gone over there earlier and that channel look inactive. Do you know happen to know if there is a time that it is more active?
<ubottu> plafratt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> i also have a core 2 duo with a broken motherboard
<plafratt> whoops
<dr_willis> plafratt:  it is like 3AM on sunday morning. :) ( usa time)   so its going to be slow
<Ben64> super bowl sunday
<dr_willis> everyone is  busy posting pictures of their cats on reddit........
<dr_willis> ;_
<genoobie> heh
<genoobie> yeah, I dunno, I am not going to buy laptops for my 9yo
<plafratt> dr_willis: Ah, :). Well, I thought this one when developers got most of their work done.
<genoobie> let them write up some text games in basic
<genoobie> that's what I did
<genoobie> they can play zork or something
<genoobie> maybe run an emulator :)
<genoobie> they have a Wii
<dr_willis> genoobie:  thats sort of the target audience for the Raspberry Pi
<dr_willis> kids learning koding
<Ben64> turn your kid into a linux pro
<dr_willis> and  hardware hacking
<genoobie> well they will be on the PIII 800Mhz
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> I've run through about 10 different distributions
<genoobie> finally settling on puppylinux
<genoobie> it almost ran minecraft :)
<genoobie> better than windows
<aeon-ltd> genoobie: low end build/donations? you could probably build a pentium/celeron box for a few hundred, if you have donor parts it could be less. prices might drop when intel's haswell line comes in though
<dr_willis> problem with Puppy is that they can break it easially.... but  not like it matters much
<genoobie> dr_willis, how do you figure?
<genoobie> you mean like dragging files around and such?
<dr_willis> genoobie:  i used puppy for some time.. you can easially break your setup
<Ben64> aeon-ltd: few hundred? I could make a gaming computer for that much
<dr_willis> genoobie:  but the way it uses save files.. makes it faily easy to restore..
<genoobie> yes, how would you resture?
<genoobie> restore I mean.
<genoobie> so you have some pup.sfs
<genoobie> you make a copy?
<dr_willis> you  backup your save files... yes.
<genoobie> they bork the one file
<genoobie> gotcha
<genoobie> restore
<FloodBot1> genoobie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genoobie> okay, anyhow, nite, it's almost 3AM here
<genoobie> peace and thanks for the advice everyone
<genoobie> BTW, I will never buy another thing off of craigslist again.
<dr_willis> you paid money for that? ;)
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> thank god
<genoobie> not that dumb, but maybe someone else is :)
<genoobie> hmmm
<dr_willis> bbl
<genoobie> yep
<genoobie> nite
<wsky> so, anyone knows how to activate console kit session?
<aeon-ltd> wsky: exec ck-launch-session nameofde/wm as your .xinitrc if you use startx
<wsky> yes i got this
<wsky> but the session is inactive
<wsky> so, basically, dosent work
<tumors> Yo is it possible to skip unmet dependencies? It wants me to install fglrx but I'm worried it'll break my current version and i dont want to do it anyways because i'd have to not be using it to do it
<guideX> the latest rabbitsvn integrates very nicely in 12.10
<guideX> in unity
<randimiller> hey everyone
<elfer> hi randi
<guideX> hi
<elfer> :0
<randimiller> playing the wireless drivers game tonight.. how about you guys/gals?
<aeon-ltd> i'm sorry i thought this was america
<tumors> Wow this channel is pretty idle these days isnt it
<bravis_> :D
<idea> MO
<guideX> just tonight because it's "super bowl" sunday (or something)
<guideX> I don't watch a lot of basketball so ya know..
<helmut_> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<idea> HI
<guideX> hi
<tumors> i should watch the superbowl for the first time
<tumors> >Basketball
<idea> are thre  chinese people
<randimiller> tumors: I had to ask someone today who was playing.. still didn't care after their answer
<guideX> yes, I suppose there are chinese people
<randimiller> lol
<idea> oh
<idea> how are you
<randimiller> I hate it when someone posts in a forum that they got something working but don't explain how
<randimiller> uggg
<guideX> hehe
<idea> 中文。
<wsky> /wc/j #freedesktop
<wsky> whoops
<randimiller> idea: 英语
<randimiller> love google translate
<guideX> I reallly love this rabbitsvn, it's the coolest linux thingy yet
<idea> I don't understand English.
<aeon-ltd> !zh | idea
<ubottu> idea: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<randimiller> Neither do most english speakers
<brady2600> I support the simplified spelling foundation, so we can all understand it. lol.
<dr_willis> the new metric alphabet!
<guideX> the world should just communicate in c code
 * dr_willis runs classic books through grammer checkers  to watch the programs explode
<Tex_Nick> hehe
<aeon-ltd> guideX: so the same, but with printf?
<guideX> yeah
<aeon-ltd> replace the caps lock key to type 'printf' then i'm on board
<brady2600> can ubuntu be used some how to burn a cd from a cd drive, on another ubuntu box?
<aeon-ltd> remote burning?
<dr_willis> you mean burn to a cd on a differnt machine?
<brady2600> my wifes computer runs ubuntu.  I have no cd burner, her computer does.
<dr_willis> make an iso.. send it over.. burn it there
<aeon-ltd> ssh? then burning application?
<TheLordOfTime> or save the ISO to a USB drive for transport to the other box.
<TheLordOfTime> and then do the burn over on their computer
<brady2600> thats not the question im asking, im asking if its possible to load up some application on my machine, and have it miraculously burning on her machine.
<guideX> why not use something like hamachi to setup vpn between the two machines
<brady2600> im not interested in the usb stick route
<dr_willis> brady2600:  never seen such an app
<TheLordOfTime> brady2600:  no, any such application would be existing on their system and be being accessed from yours
<TheLordOfTime> probably via x-forwarding
<TheLordOfTime> but...
<TheLordOfTime> i wouldn't even trust *that*
<brady2600> via x forwarding , i can load the iso that is on my machine
<dr_willis> well with x foerwaerding - you would be  making the cd on their system. ;)   since it wont be accessing local files
<TheLordOfTime> brady2600:  you would need to scp it to their system
<TheLordOfTime> scp / ssh file transfer
<TheLordOfTime> brady2600:  scp /path/to/file/locally user@remotesystemaddress:/path/to/save/file/at/on/remote
<TheLordOfTime> *maybe*
<guideX> you can use neorouter to setup vpn between the two pc's brady... just an idea
<brady2600> never heard of scp
<dr_willis> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<brady2600> i use x11 to get to my raspbian system
<TheLordOfTime> brady2600:  i'm also assuming the remote system has sshd on it
<TheLordOfTime> (aka SSH access)
<TheLordOfTime> s/SSH access/a way for you to SSH to it/
<brady2600> it would be cool if there was some sort of ssh tunneled x11 server that could do scp , but intigrated as a drive somehow
<guideX> you can have your wife downstairs, yelling the individual bytes from downstairs
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<dr_willis> there may be some network burning services out there.. but uve never noticed them.. never needed them
<brady2600> ONE ZERO ONE ONE ZERO ZERRO!!
<dr_willis> burnind across the network would seem to have high potential for bad burns/underruns
<aeon-ltd> brady2600: turns out to be rick astley
<dr_willis> you could make up a service that takes iso files from some upload directory and burns them  automacially
<brady2600> rick astley?
<aeon-ltd> never gonna give you up
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: dropbox then scripting?
<brady2600> damn.. i believe my music taste diqualifies me from understanding that
<dr_willis> i imagine scping or ftpong to thee server would be faster
<dr_willis> i cant even recall the last time i burnt a cd or dvd...
<OerHeks> of rick astley ?
<dr_willis> havent bought any blanks in ages...   even the dual layer dvds seem to 'tight' on space to store much to them ;)
 * dr_willis wouldent know rick astley if  he saw him...
<Hund> Does anyone knows how to get the function keys to work in Byobu?
<dr_willis> Hund:  you using the console? or gnome-terminal? or what exactly withit?
<Hund> dr_willis: I have tried both gnome-terminal, xfce-terminal and urxvt
<dr_willis> some terminal apps ocverride the byou f keys..
<dr_willis> override
<dr_willis> check the terminal apps settings..
<dr_willis> i hate it when a terminal emulator decides IT needs my F10 key....
<dr_willis> almost as annoying as keeping f1 dedicated for a 'help menu' ;)
<Hund> dr_willis: lol, I forgot to test tmux with urxvt. That worked. :P
<dr_willis> i only use tmux/byobu over my android phone. ;)  rarely use it in an actual terminal app
<Hund> dr_willis: Im using it on my server. I run a bunch of stuff there and its esier to manage them all with byobu. :)
<xinglenick> hello, anyone knows where is the file that the language,lang locale var is defined by language support ?
<nearst> xinglenick, whereis locale
<xinglenick> nearst: you mean /etc/default/locale file ?
<nearst> xinglenick, ya. u can see locale-gen output at /usr/lib/locale
<xinglenick> hi, i eidt /etc/default/locale, set lang to en_US.utf8, language to en, and ran update-locale to update my locale, but locale still not changed
<dr_willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<nearst> xinglenick, check your localedef too
<theadmin> xinglenick: It should be en_US.UTF-8
<theadmin> xinglenick: Make sure the locale is generated, too: sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8
<Botanic> how can I make it so that an application has an icon? I made a .desktop file but when i launch it directly it still shows no icon, http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/6106/71677374.png
<dr_willis> directly mesning?
<xGeek> Hello, is there something like internet download manager in ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> meaning?
<xinglenick> theadmin, yes, i have change it to LANG="en_US.UTF-8" and LANGUAGE=en, then ran sudo update-locale, but locale still not unchange
<xinglenick> sorry, locale still the same
<nearst> xGeek, thereis a lot like wget, aria2. google uget for gtk downloader
<xGeek> nearst: and i can downlad facebook video with ?
<theadmin> xinglenick: Are you sure your user doesn't have it's own locale set?
<nearst> xGeek, not sure. usually video stream in linux located at /tmp . never thought to download facebook vids
<xinglenick> theadmin, i also ran sudo locale-gen en_US en_US.UTF-8 , sudo update-locale, but it still not work
<xinglenick> theadmin, i cheack my ~/.profile .bashrc but i can't see anything about LANGUAGE, LANG locale var
<theadmin> xinglenick: Maybe you should "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<guideX> is there anything like gedit which has syntax highlighting but as simple as say notepad for windows?
<dr_willis> try geany
<guideX> geany eh
<guideX> ok
<iceroot> guideX: or "leafpad" standard editor on lxde/lubuntu
<theadmin> iceroot: I don't think leafpad has syntax highlighting.
<dr_willis> !info xfte
<ubottu> Package xfte does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info fte
<ubottu> fte (source: fte): Text editor for programmers - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.2b6-1 (quantal), package size 87 kB, installed size 323 kB
<guideX> only beef I have with gedit, is the code looks ugly in other editors afterwards
<iceroot> guideX: looks ugly?
<dr_willis> wwhat a weird  'beef'
<xinglenick> theadmin, my locale shows me LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8, LANGUAGE=zh_CN:en_US:en
<guideX> the tabs and spaces don't look right
<guideX> a beef meaning, I'm mad at it
<dr_willis> set your edittors to show tabs the same....
<iceroot> guideX:how a tab is displayed is part of the editor. in the text itself there is just a \t
<iceroot> guideX: gedit is not changing the code
<guideX> hmm weird
<guideX> I wonder why it's so different then
<guideX> when I get it back to any of the editors I'm used to, the code looks like it's all over the place
<xinglenick> the zh_CN:en_US:en sequence is the same as "language support" shows
<iceroot> theadmin: you are right, it does not have syntax-highlight
<theadmin> xinglenick: Well, in desktop systems, use that app to change language preferences.
<theadmin> iceroot: Also, I think gedit (as well as some other editors) replaces tabs with 4 spaces or such.
<guideX> yeah I was really hopeing for an editor with configurable tab
<guideX> so I can change it to two spaces :>
<theadmin> guideX: You can try FTE or Geany
<guideX> hmm ok
<xinglenick> theadmin: i have just run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, and the command is successfully executed, but locale still shows me the same
<theadmin> xinglenick: Again, if you are on a desktop system, use gnome-language-selector ("Language Support") to reconfigure languages.
<sunsetlover> sorry guys my computer crashed so i didn't followed the answer about my question, so inform me if you get an answer
<vrnithin> hi
<donnie> No one seems to be alive in xubuntu. Does anyone here know how to do stuff to it if I describe a problem I'm starting to have?
<theadmin> donnie: Well, describe it first
<vrnithin> what to do when ubuntu installer is not detecting the free space ?
<donnie>  I'm starting to run sluggish. All I have open is Chrome, and audacious. How come I'm freezing up, and my fan goes into crazy mode?
<badday> vrnithin: tell some more details, please
<badday> vrnithin: such as hardware configuration etc.
<vrnithin> i was trying to install ubuntu 12.10 out side windows 7
<theadmin> donnie: Open any kind of task manager and see what's consuming CPU time and memory.
<theadmin> donnie: htop, for example
<badday> vrnithin: that means that u have windows on one partition and some space free on the HDD?
<guideX> is there a windowed task manager out there?
<vrnithin> ya
<donnie> theadmin: be nice if it'd stop bouncing around :)
<guideX> I really miss "task manager" from windows
<theadmin> guideX: Yeah, all Ubuntu versions come with one built-in.
<badday> guideX: never say something like that on this channel, never!
<vrnithin> badday: but i cant check select that free space for making a ext4  root and swap
<guideX> oh didn't know about the built in one
<badday> vrnithin: tell me something about the partition sheme of ur HDD please
<donnie> Isn't swap supposed to be a way of allowing things to move around freely and not clog stuff up?
<vrnithin> badday: i have 3 partitions in windows one C D E
<theadmin> donnie: Sorta... But slowness is often caused by an extensive CPU use.
<theadmin> vrnithin: Er. Are they all primary?
<vrnithin> badday: ya
<vrnithin> theadmin:ya
<theadmin> vrnithin: Well then, you can only create one more partition, you don't have enough free partitions for two more.
<theadmin> vrnithin: So here's what you do: make an extended partition, put the swap and root inside it.
<vrnithin> theadmin: when i tried to create one partition from my free space its showing some warning about dynamic disc or something
<donnie> I could use PCBSD.. I heard that's fast and light
<nearst> guideX, try htop
<theadmin> vrnithin: That doesn't tell me anything, I'd need the exact warning...
<guideX> I like htop, but it'd be nice if it were a windowed app
<theadmin> donnie: You could try Xubuntu. That's light. Or Lubuntu.
<guideX> something with a real listbox
<theadmin> guideX: Search for "Task Manager" in the menus. You most certainly have one.
<donnie> theadmin. I am on xubuntu and that's why I'm surprised it's going sluggish
<guideX> hmm ok
<theadmin> donnie: Hm... yeah that's odd
<theadmin> guideX: Well, if it's a default Ubuntu install, it'd be gnome-task-manager
<theadmin> guideX: On Xfce it's xfce4-task-manager
<theadmin> Err, xfce4-taskmanager
<theadmin> !info gnome-taskmanger
<ubottu> Package gnome-taskmanger does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> !info gnome-task-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-task-manager does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> Eh.
<guideX> when i type task manager  it doesn't come up
<theadmin> guideX: Actually, it's gnome-system-monitor, my bad
<guideX> in the dash menu
<guideX> ah ok
<vrnithin> theadmin: when i tried to create a partition in ubuntu installation time i cant select the free space
<nearst> htop just cool
<vrnithin> theadmin: is it because i have already 3 primary partition ?
<nearst> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/how-to-use-xfce4-terminal-06x-as-drop.html << remember me of yakuake kde application
<guideX> aha...
<guideX> system monitor is good
<theadmin> vrnithin: You have 3 primary partitions... That's too many, Ubuntu needs root and swap and root has to be a primary so...
<guideX> has the list of programs, and a "kill it" button :)
<theadmin> vrnithin: Well, you could do a manual partitioning and go without swap, if you have enough RAM for that.
<vrnithin> theadmin: i have 4 gb ram
<vrnithin> theadmin: but i cant even create root
<theadmin> vrnithin: Well, that's more than enough. Just a side note, you won't be able to hibernate without swap.
<theadmin> vrnithin: Huh. That's odd, to say the least. How much free space do you have?
<theadmin> guideX: Just so you know, htop reacts to mouse input too
<lundy> morning all, iv just installed Ubuntu 12 onto my Laptop, im just wondering how can i change this left hand dock
<xinglenick> hi, theadmin i fixed it, i found my /default/locale changed, but i not sure it was changed by the gnome-language-selector or it was changed by dpkg-reconfigure locales because i had forgotten to check the contents of /etc/default/locale after ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure lacales
<lundy> so that iv got icons left to right on my screen
<guideX> well yeah, but system monitor was exactly what I was looking for
<theadmin> lundy: Unfortunately there's no way to move the Unity dock around yet :/ Crazy thing.
<vedic> If user forget password for ssh login and tries for say 10 times before successfully login, will denyhosts ban his ip address?
<lundy> anyway of removing it or changing my desktop
<theadmin> lundy: You can change your desktop. I suggest trying Xfce for an uncluttered user experience, click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/xubuntu-desktop
<guideX> oo geany looks nice
<lundy> kk
<theadmin> !purexfce | lundy, also see this for removing the packages from plain Ubuntu:
<ubottu> lundy, also see this for removing the packages from plain Ubuntu:: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<vrnithin> theadmin: 50 gb
<theadmin> vrnithin: Huh. Okay, now I'm confused.
<vrnithin> theadmin: i made that 50 gb by shrinking  of of my primary partition
<vedic> If user forget password for ssh login and tries for say 10 times before successfully login, will denyhosts ban his ip address?
<Rip003> how do I install the wifi drivers for my mac mini in ubuntu? I can't use ethernet as a heads up.
<theadmin> vrnithin: Shouldn't matter where it came from :D
<vrnithin> theadmin: why cant i do anything on that free space ?
<xinglenick> theadmin: i changed the order of language via gnome-language-selector, then i ran sudo update-locale, but locale still not changed. Then I cat /etc/default/locale, i found the content was different from before: some other LC_* added, so i changed LANGUAGE to en_US:en:zh_CN  and sudo update-locale . now it work
<theadmin> vrnithin: Honestly no idea.
<vrnithin> theadmin: so whats to do to install Ubuntu ...i dont want it along windows
<theadmin> vrnithin: So, you want to destroy Windows? Then just delete the Windows partitions (unless you have important data, then back that up) and install Ubuntu on the empty drive
<lundy> im looking for cloud which offers great storage for free or very cheap... Google and DropBox just ant good storage for the price ...
<lundy> anyone know any
<vrnithin> theadmin: i want both..:)
<Rip003> lundy: tried Ubuntu 1?
<lundy> 5gb free ?
<Rip003> lundy: yep
<lundy> ill need like 300gb :/
<xinglenick> theadmin: thank you for you help!
<lundy> I did try "owncloud" and installed onto my web server... but the desktop client is crap for windows, dont think it will be much good on linux
<Rip003> lundy: why do you need 300GB in the cloud?
<lundy> Rip003, music, video, documents ...
<Rip003> lundy: is it just to sync across your home? it might be worth looking at a router that hooks up to an external drive?
<theadmin> Rip003: There's sparkleshare for syncing across computers without the need of actual storage. Part of the GNOME project.
<lundy> Rip003, that would cost cash which I dont have at the moment
<theadmin> Rip003: Or owncloud, for installing on your own server.
<lundy> I used owncloud on my web server
<lundy> but the windows client kept coming up "cannot sync a file"
<lvx> this rocks
<lvx> owncloud
<lundy> just found that it wasnt up to the standard of Google Drive or DropBox
<Rip003> lundy: I don't know what to suggest then, I can't think of a cloud service that'll offer that sort of space without charging
<vedic> how to enable ufw on remove server? I am connected to that server via ssh and if I enable ufw, it will stop my ssh. Is it possible to allow ssh before enabling ufw?
<lundy> Rip003, i was thinking about turning my old PC into a server but dunno if the WIfe will let me ... as it will bump up our electric bill
<theadmin> vedic: sudo ufw allow ssh
<vedic> theadmin: that will enable as well as allow ssh?
<Rip003> lundy: you could do that I guess, you don't have to leave it running all the time just switch it on when you need it, a pain but saves the electric
<vedic> theadmin: currently ufw is not active
<theadmin> vedic: It won't enable UFW yet, just create the rule.
<theadmin> vedic: You can enable it later.
<vedic> ok
<lundy> Rip003, was thinking that ..
<theadmin> vedic: Just "sudo ufw enable" for that.
<dydzEz2_> anyone here have a thinkpad x1 carbon
<dydzEz2_> or anyone here dual boot iwndows 8 with grub?
<vedic> theadmin: yea that has worked. Thank you
<Rip003> lundy: that's more practical than forking out for masses of cloud storage and you already know it works
<vedic> theadmin: How to disallow all other ports? ufw verbose shows that 22 is allowed from anywhere but no information about disallowed
<theadmin> vedic: sudo ufw default deny incoming
<lundy> Rip003, yeah but wot software would the server run off to have the cloud on it?
<Rip003> lundy: you mean your old pc? haven't a clue, don't mess with networks an awful lot, don't understand ssh and all that jazz
<lundy> ah kk, i know enough to get me past
<vedic> theadmin: That has changed the default incoming to deny.  But ufw status or verbose shows only 22 allowed. No mention of any other thing
<theadmin> vedic: Well, yes, that's how it is. Those are the rules you have, currently you have only ssh, that is, port 22 allowed for incoming, anything else blocked.
<roger21> hey
<vedic> theadmin: I see
<theadmin> vedic: Creating rules for *every* port is just too much, so that's what the default rule is for.
<vedic> ok
<guideX> how do you setup a hostname in ubuntu?
<vedic> theadmin: If user forget password for ssh login and tries for say 10 times before successfully login, will denyhosts ban his ip address?
<guideX> in windows, I would edit the "hosts" file
<roger21> the ubuntu installer seems to create mbr partion, is it a problem i i give him a gpt partioned disk (and so not repartitoning it at install) ?
<llutz> !hostname | guideX
<ubottu> guideX: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<roger21> if i*
<theadmin> guideX: /etc/hosts is the hosts file on Ubuntu. Same format as on Windows.
<guideX> ah ok
<guideX> cool thx
<roger21> !gpt
<Rip003> I hope to almighty Linus that this guide I found for my mac's wifi works
<theadmin> guideX: Well, it's easier to just update /etc/hostname and reboot, it will auto-update hosts
<guideX> that's what i'll do
<BlackWeb> Does ubuntu12.04 use  lightdm as the default or gdm
<theadmin> BlackWeb: lightdm
<theadmin> BlackWeb: On Kubuntu, it's KDM, but lightdm for all others. Since 12.10, lightdm is default on all Ubuntu versions.
<Rip003> oh you've gotta be kidding me
<lundy> sorry to seem a noob here but iv installed Xubuntu desktop but dunno how to enable it
<BlackWeb> I've been trying to change the login screen for a long timenow I've googled all possible solutions and seems like nothing works
<Rip003> the b43-fwcutter deb packaged on the cd requires an internet connection?
<theadmin> lundy: Log out, click the sessions icon, choose "Xubuntu Session" and log in.
<lundy> :/
<dydzEz2_> man i just want to load w8 from grub with xubuntu
<dydzEz2_> this stupid UEFI thing is so annoying, id install windows 7 if this laptop didnt come with w8 and had a nice system recovery suite
<BlackWeb> I'm using 12.04 so its uses it also  as default I have gdm installed If I was to remove lightdm then would I'd run into problems with the system?
<theadmin> BlackWeb: No, there won't be any problem... Just make sure to keep at least some login manager installed
<BlackWeb> Would lightdm be the problem to why the login screen wont change?
<dr_willis> change in what way?
<Rip003> guys how do I install b43-fwcutter offline?
<cocomo> hi, i extended path variable by include a .sh file in /etc/profile.d/ but the added paths in that file are not found when i do sudo [command], they work okay when i don't acces them as root
<cocomo> btw i am trying to use 'go' compiler but it isn't found using 'sudo go' but 'go' works
<theadmin> cocomo: You'd need to update the PATH systemwide for it to work with root, use /etc/environment for that.
<cocomo> theadmin: okay ty
<dr_willis> why would a compiler need to run as root?
<theadmin> dr_willis: For crazy commands like "go get".
<cocomo> dr_willis: it get the files from internet and probably saves it somewhere the root has only access to
<theadmin> dr_willis: Compilers nowadays :/ They come with package managers, debuggers, crazy stuff
<dr_willis> no idea what go is then. ;)
<dr_willis> !info go
<ubottu> Package go does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> go is a no go
<theadmin> dr_willis: The compiler for Google's "go" language. I don't think it's in the repos.
<cocomo> dr_willis: it is golang compiler and i use command go get
<cocomo> ur right
 * dr_willis sticks to Scratch
<dr_willis> !info scratch
<ubottu> scratch (source: scratch): easy to use programming environment for ages 8 and up - data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0.6~dfsg1-2 (quantal), package size 29192 kB, installed size 45630 kB
<dr_willis> its more my speed.. heh
<cocomo> :D
<Rip003> damn, I don't think this guide has worked
<rigel> http://pastebin.com/HJRVzksB
<rigel> i have no idea how to fucking fix this
<rigel> help me
<rigel> because the bluez fuckasses wont
<FloodBot1> rigel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> rigel: please language and patience
<roger21> the ubuntu installer seems to create mbr partion, is it a problem if i give him a gpt partioned disk (and so not repartitoning it at install) ?
<dr_willis> if the disk is alllready partioned i would think it would keep the type
<Rip003> how do I install b43-fwcutter offline?
<dr_willis> you can install to gpt partioned disks from what ive seen..  - never really tried it here.
<dr_willis> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<roger21> no of course, i meant could ubuntu could have general issue with gpt?
<roger21> ok
<roger21> we should
<dr_willis> Rip003:  the askubuntu.com site may have a more spcific guide also.. I got a $5 usb wireless dongls that dosent need extra drivers.. so for a friends laptop with b43 i just used that dongle to get teh files
<roger21> i don't get why ubuntu eliminates non-pae system and still use mbr by defayult
<Rip003> dr_willis: but the drivers do work once they get installed?
<dr_willis> Rip003:  i imagine it depends on your exact chipset.. those b4xxx can be a pain
<Rip003> dr_willis: I think it's the 4301 in the mac mini
<dr_willis> for under $20 you can get wireless dongles that are fully supported out of the box. ;)
<dr_willis> got a 150speed one for $5
<erupter> hi guys. If I make a clone of my ubuntu partition (which is not the only one on the disk, nor the first) to another disk to resize it and then copy it back, what do I have to be sure remains unchanged in order to boot?
<Rip003> dr_willis: I have a dongle in the house, don't know if it's supported and I don't know where it is
<dr_willis> make sure the uuids stay the same erupter
<Rip003> dr_willis: I don't particularly want to have to buy one for the sake of installing drivers
<dr_willis> Rip003:  came in handy on several  occasions here.
<dr_willis> one of the best $5 i spent
<Guest47388> Does anyone know why when I use x11 forwarding, it looks different than the same program run locally?  (the x11 version looks "older")
<iceroot> erupter: the first 512bytes of the drive (not the partition) are important
<iceroot> erupter: and of course the partition itself
<dr_willis> Guest47388:  whats differnt? the fonts? the window decorations?
<Guest47388> Both
<Guest47388> even how bold the lines are in the application
<iceroot> Guest47388: its using plain X instead of the theme and so on you are using normally
<iceroot> Guest47388: so the theme on the real machine will not be used, its just plain x
<Guest47388> Anyway to tell the server to use not plain x?
<dr_willis> it uses the theme and settings on the local box? ive never really noticed
<floridsdorf> hi
<Sakki> howdy
<Guest47388> Ok... so theme up the localbox... now that shouldn't be too hard...
<dydzEz2_> has anyone with w8 dual boot used boot repair here
<Guest47388> Thanks both of you!
<badday> does anyone know the dpkg command for setting the default desktop manager?
<erupter> iceroot, well say I change the number of the partition, would it boot?
<Sakki> Question...is the UCP still an active cert?
<erupter> iceroot, it would most probably also change the uuid
<erupter> so that at least I must update in the fstab/boot config
<iceroot> erupter: reinstalling grub after that i guess i needed
<iceroot> erupter: and yes /etc/fstab also needs an update
<FRIGN> hello
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  if you find your dongle this might helpto determine compatibility ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Rip003> Tex_Nick: pretty sure it's a TP-Link but dunno what model lol
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  i understand ... this lists TP-Link models ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link#USB ... good luck :-)
<Rip003> Tex_Nick: lol, found it, it's the model right at the top
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  jeeze you have good Karma ... had it been me ... would have been at bottom of a LONG list ... ;-)
<Rip003> Tex_Nick: I just hope the wifi works once the drivers install
<Rip003> Tex_nick: uh oh, looks like wherever it's trying to download the firmware from doesn't exist anymore, keeps timing out
<cute_bettong> is the ati driver broken for dual monitors in ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> Rip003:  what ubuntu release?
<cute_bettong> ubuntu 12.04
<Rip003> dr_willis: quantal
<dr_willis> hmmm.. odd
<dr_willis> did yu do a sudo apt-get update first?
<cute_bettong> join #ati
<Rip003> dr_willis: it's not the ppa timing out it's this lwfinger.com where it's trying to download the tarbz2 from
<dr_willis> no idea then.. could be the sites down. or somthing i guess...
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  you said the model was at the top of the list ... is it the TL-WN321G ?
<Rip003> Tex_nick: yep
<cute_bettong> hi im running a samsung chronos series 7 with 32 bit ubuntu 12.04 LTS and the os shows dual monitors but the amd catalyst drivers do not show any montors in the catalyst settings, is it broken?
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  ok let me give it a shot
<Rip003> tex_nick: it works fine, problem now is the site for the b43 firmware is dead
<dr_willis> cute_bettong:  ive seen some cases where you have to have bothj monitors plugged in  when you first power on the pc..  no idea if thats your issue or not..  also with some laptops i recall having to fiddle with the fn-whatever key to enable the external display
<thomedy> hey i am setting my  my lamp install to run mails.. i have my ssmtp port to 465 and my path to/usr/sbin/ssmtp -t
<thomedy> how close am i
<Rip003> dr_willis: oh dear, just looked at the ppa and it hasn't updated for quantal, it's still on precise
<thomedy> im using this http://mattsk.blogspot.com/2010/09/configure-lamp-on-ubuntu-1004-to-send.html
<Kneferilis> hello, I want to improve my linux commands, bash shell scripting knowledge, but I don't want to get an extra linux pc or use a virtual solution like virtua box with a linux image or have a linux in windows solution, instead I want an account with linux shell access, what do you suggest?
<cute_bettong> dr_willis, did you have to reboot after hitting the f-key?
<POVaddct> Rip003: according to the tp-link website there are five(!) hardware revisions of the TL-WN321G
<POVaddct> Rip003: which one do you have?
<Kneferilis> I got myself an account at sdf.org and I liked it, but it was bsd after all, not linux
<cute_bettong> dr_willis, i just tried that and catalyst still isen't showing dual screens any other suggestions?
<Rip003> POVaddct: I've no idea but it works, problem is the site for the b43 tar is down and I don't know how to install it manually
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  were you trying that from the TP-Link Site ?
<POVaddct> Rip003: here is how you can find out: http://www.tp-link.com.de/Article/?id=46
<Rip003> POVaddct: it's v4 as shown
<Rip003> POVaddct: Tex_Nick as I say though, the dongle isn't the problem, it's the site I'm trying to get the actual b43 driver tarball, keeps returning 404's
<POVaddct> Rip003: i thought the b43 driver is for pci devices only
<Rip003> POVaddct: it is, I'm using the tp-link dongle to get the network connection necessary to use my mac's inbuilt wifi
<POVaddct> Rip003: ah okay
<Rip003> POVaddct: I would try to get the firmware again but if the site is down then there's no hope
<Tex_Nick> Rip003:  how are you connected to the net now ? ... on another box ?
<veldmuijz> hi
<Rip003> Tex_Nick: no I was using the dongle
<veldmuijz> I need help recovering ubuntu after a testdisk mistake
<veldmuijz> Can somebody help me?
<zlszk_> #define NSMALLBINS        (32U),which  header file defined 32U?
<POVaddct> Tex_Nick: the dongle works without problems (rt2870 chipset). he wants to make the internal broadcom card work.
<thomedy> can someone point me to  a straight forward tutorial on setting up mail from my lampp install
<thomedy> 12,04
<veldmuijz> I need help recovering ubuntu after a testdisk mistake
<veldmuijz> I need help recovering ubuntu after a testdisk mistake
<veldmuijz> Can somebody help me?
<FloodBot1> veldmuijz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tex_Nick> POVaddct : ahhh ok i just woke up and popped into channel a bit ago ... missed some of that
<drmagoo> veldmuijz > what is the problem ?
<POVaddct> Rip003: i don't know much about the b43 firmware issue. i always try to avoid broadcom cards.
<Rip003> POVaddct: Tex_nick: I've sent mpodroid guy a message, hopefully he'll get it and update the hosting service for the tarball, until he does that I'm stuck xD
<POVaddct> Rip003: found this link: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<veldmuijz> ok here is the problem
<veldmuijz> i was recovering data from a 2 tb harddisk (xternal) with testdisk
<veldmuijz> i used copy to copy all the data over to the my home partition in a backup file
<veldmuijz> the external harddisk data was bigger then my entire harddisk partition for ubuntu and it has written all over it
<veldmuijz> so when i rebooted the system couldn't load the gui anymore got errors
<veldmuijz> i could get in the tty2 so i tried to recover my partitions to the old with testdisk
<Fuzzles> Finally fully got rid of windows and did a full switch :)
<veldmuijz> my partitions where all deleted except for my ntfs partitino (win7 dual boot)
<Tex_Nick> POVaddct , Rip003 : that looks like a good link]
<veldmuijz> only /sda6 remained and the ntfs partition
<veldmuijz> when i scanned the harddisk it recognized my partitions so i tried to recovr it with testisk
<veldmuijz> but after a reboot grub wouldn't load anymore
<veldmuijz> so now i am at a loss
<Rip003> Tex_Nick: yeah, sitting in their IRC now, if I knew where the package downloaded to then I could try finding it myself and inserting it but I don't
<veldmuijz> currently on another netbook
<veldmuijz> currently on another netbook/
<veldmuijz> so can someone help me?
<vedic> Is there any guide/tutorial on how to setup a minimal email server which allows sending of email but no receiving. I want to do it so that logwatcher can keep sending email automatically
<drmagoo> veldmuijz > could you see all the data after the recovery ?
<veldmuijz> i can see it from the livecd
<shinao1> hi Im using 12.10 and i just installed enlightenment e17. But selecting it as a session does not work.. it just falls back to gnome-shell or unity. Please what am i doing wrong?
<veldmuijz> i can see all the data /boot /etc and all that and  /home
<Rip003> Tex_Nick: POVaddct: I've asked a question relating to the b43-fwcutter package too about the site, I'm sure somewhere there's a copy they can upload to a different service
<drmagoo> veldmuijz > is /etc/fstab intact ?
<veldmuijz> 'll check
<veldmuijz> drmagoo > no it is not :(
<vedic> It is better to setup a cron job which pulls the output of admin commands like logwatcher or denyhosts etc and place it in a directory which is sync via rsync?
<vedic> instead of setting up a local email server?
<drmagoo> veldmuijz > is it empty ?
<veldmuijz> it shows overlayfs rw 0 0 and tmpfs /tmp nosuid,nodev
<veldmuijz> drmagoo > no but close to it
<wind_> Hi all, I can't setup twinkle under ubuntu 12.10. I need help!
<Kala087> Hi can someone help me with upg
<mtraker> hi
<Kala087> With upgrading new Ubuntu
<mtraker> I can't run X in live cd in ppc version
<mtraker> I've a g3 and run ok the terminal but the X it's only a black window
<mtraker> Can you help me?
<wind_> i can't install twinkle uner ubuntu 12.10
<vedic> I am getting this msg: you have new mail in /var/mail/tiger
<vedic> What does that mean? and how to check that?
<wind_> check "vi /var/mail/tiger" Ctrl+G (last line)
<wind_> Twinkle under ubuntu 12.10... can't install, plz help)
<Industrial> How do I replace openjdk-7-jre with the one from oracle?
<eudmar> how do i make my ubuntu faster?
<Industrial> eudmar, you buy better hardware. what kind of a question is that ..
<vedic> wind_: use synaptic
<wind_> eudmar, u can google this problem
<vedic> wind_: what problem do you face?
<eudmar> ok
<wind_> vedic, i can'tinstall twinkle (softphone) under ubuntu 12.10.
<wind_> it was removed from repository
<Fuzzles> anyone know when steam for linux comes out of beat?
<Fuzzles> beta*
<vedic> eudmar: Increase RAM, reduce GUI effects, unnecessary packages and disable services do you don't need by default.
<eudmar> I installed ubuntu, but it crashes, I installed another graph and not fought like kurumun, why?
<wind_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/226360/ubuntu-12-10-how-to-get-sip-phone-twinkle-latest-version-working-using-deb-or
<Tex_Nick> Rip003 : have you looked at this link ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/235049/my-mac-mini-late-2012-will-not-show-any-wireless-networks-ubuntu-12-10
<vedic> wind_: What problem you face when installed that softphone? Did you try synaptic package manager?
<eudmar> I have 4 gigs of ram
<Tex_Nick> too late :(
<wind_> no, i didn't
<vedic> wind_: try that.
<wind_> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/8712808
<vedic> wind_: only you can understand that page
<Industrial> Why does ubuntu install OpenJDK with the package default-jre? I'm trying to run Webstorm, which warns agains openJDK, and it looks ugly as hell. not like in windows or OSX.
<eudmar> TEM alguem Que Fala los portugês
<Industrial> all rough edged fonts, chunky graphics from 1995 :(
<wind_> i tried install it from deb,  libboost-regex1.46.1 dependency not found
<eudmar> which the graph faster for linux? how to install
<wind_> this package was removed in 12.10: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/libboost-regex1.46.1
<vedic> wind_: do you know anything about synaptic or apt-get? Why don't you try them?
<Industrial> How do I switch from OpenJDK to NOT openJDK, whatever that may be? Can I install Oracle JDK on Ubuntu?
<Industrial> http://images.gammatester.com/pics/87102b4307b07b4c3f5ff1ce13680784.png
<Industrial> fonts look shitty with OpenJDK
<Korny2> uninstall openjdk install oracle
<Industrial> whats the package?
<Industrial> the package default-jre installs openjdk
<Korny2> Actually its been a while, if I remeber right there is a way to just choose what java you want ot use
<Tex_Nick> Industrial : please keep the language family friendly ... we have kids here at times :-)
<Korny2> Industrial, http://java.dzone.com/articles/choosing-java-version-ubuntu
<Industrial> thanks!
<Guest9988> can you tell me how to install java compiler in ubuntu
<Guest9988> ?
<luca> Installazione pacchetti Ubunto, messaggio "Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati"
<Guest9988> luca tell me in english
<Tex_Nick> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<test___> !mars | luca
<test___> :-(
<test___> Hi all!
<test___> When will be 13.04?
<theadmin> test___: April, 2013. That's what the version numbers mean, year.month
<flcl> hello
<test___> I know but alpha?
<theadmin> test___: #ubuntu+1 for the discussion of unreleased versions, not here
<mtraker> the live version for ppc is it only lubuntu ?
<thoughtfulgoblin> hey i'm running apt-get upgrade and i get The following packages cannot be authenticated! for  libnacl-optimized.. now that sounds kinda scary for something that involves ACLs .. any idea why i'm getting the message, if i should continue or what i can do to fix the issues
<lundy> hi guys just loaded xubuntu-desktop .... loaded it up and selected "blank profile" :/ how can i load the default template ?
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: Are you using any third-party repositories (aka PPAs)?
<thoughtfulgoblin> I'm not sure, it's a default VM
<thoughtfulgoblin> from my provider.. is there anyway i can check?
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: Is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<thoughtfulgoblin> pitti-postgresql-precise.list
<thoughtfulgoblin> just that
<theadmin> lundy: Well, you could remove ~/.xfce4/, but just right-click the panel and add whatever you feel necessary, that's more customization for you
<thoughtfulgoblin> theadmin: inside that file it has deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pitti/postgresql/ubuntu precise main
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: ...This repo is odd
<lundy> theadmin, i want the default one as a template ...
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: But well, that's not what's causing the problem.
<lundy> then ill customize it over time
<theadmin> lundy: Then remove ~/.xfce4 and re-login
<thoughtfulgoblin> theadmin: hmmm.. right it looks like that's what it's using for postgres.. but i thought postgres would be in the standard list of packages
<lundy> theadmin, im not that good a this stuff just yet :P
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: "libnacl-optimized" is not in the default repos for Precise, so it must come from that PPA. Assuming that, it should be normal for such an issue to arise.
<theadmin> lundy: rm -r ~/.xfce4 # Run this from a terminal
<lundy> rm: cannot remove `/home/lundy/.xfce': No such file or directory
<thoughtfulgoblin> theadmin: normal for it complain that it can't authenticate the pacakage?
<thoughtfulgoblin> i'm assuming libnacl is for getfacl and setfacl
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: It's from a third-party repo, and it seems you just don't have the key for that repo. So yeah, normal.
<theadmin> thoughtfulgoblin: Nah, those come from the "acl" package.
<lundy> theadmin, would this be it? /usr/share/xfce4/panel
<thoughtfulgoblin> oh :/ why would i have this thing installed then
<theadmin> lundy: No, ~/.xfce4 (~ is your home directory)
<theadmin> lundy: Oh, my bad, it's ~/.config/xfce4
<thoughtfulgoblin> worked out what it was from :)
<theadmin> God those people love to move things around
<thoughtfulgoblin> some tunneling app called quicktun :)
<lundy> lundy@Laptop:~$ ls
<lundy> Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos
<lundy> Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates
<lundy> L(
<lundy> :) lol
<FloodBot1> lundy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lundy> sorry
<theadmin> lundy: It's a hidden folder, ls -a to see it
<Industrial> Korny2, that link only shows openJDK aswell, and I cannot find anything but OpenJDK in apt-get. Please dont tell me all java applications look this bad in Ubuntu: http://images.gammatester.com/pics/87102b4307b07b4c3f5ff1ce13680784.png
<lundy> brb
<Korny2> Industrial,  you need to install the oracle java then switch using that
<skock> hi
<Industrial> Korny2, that has been my question all along
<theadmin> Industrial: I don't see anything that looks bad there... Also, yay, an i3 user :P
<Industrial> how do I install the oracle SDK
<Industrial> theadmin, the fonts are all jagged
<theadmin> Industrial: Oh, you may need the Microsoft fonts, dunno
<skock> anyone have the isight.fw file for the macbook 4.1 model? I replaced my osx and I didn't save it :( please help me
<theadmin> Industrial: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<lundy> theadmin, thanks
<lundy> thats worked a charm
<Korny2> Industrial,  if you plan on being sucessful with linux in general you will need to look things up for yourself, a quick google search revealed multiple pages on how to install it http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jre-7-jdk.html?m=0
<Industrial> Korny2, hah, I've been using linux since I was 12. I was asking about the availability of SUN JDK in apt-get because I could not find it
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<thoughtfulgoblin> how do you block all outgoing connections from a server so that someone with root access still can not make an outgoing connection? put it on a private network and proxy it?
<theadmin> Industrial: Well, the Oracle/Sun java are not in the Ubuntu repositories
<theadmin> Industrial: So you have to get them from java.com and manually install. Quite a bother if you ask me :/
<Industrial> yeah:\
<dr_willis> theres unofficial ppa's and repos that have scripts to automate it..
<dr_willis> nice of oracle to be so supportive of linux
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well, Sun had a partnership with Canonical which allowed them to provide Sun Java in the repos, but Oracle didn't prolong that.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Or something along those lines I'm no lawyer, dunno the details :P
<skock> anyone could upload for me the AppleUSBVideoSupport file for ubuntu? my macbook is a 4.1 model
<dr_willis> the whole idea of 'you must download this from us...... even tho we give it away freely' is just silly
<Industrial> dr_willis, corporate interest is usually silly.
<Industrial> 'because some guy in a suit said so' :)
<dr_willis> dont get me ranting on the current annoyance i have with coportate anti-copying meaasures on such Highly Pirated DVDs as... lets see..  'The Complet Collection of Ma and Pa Kettle Movies' i got for $4 at walmart..... but cant play it in any of my dvd players....
<dr_willis> We all know all the kids want that disk!
<dr_willis> makes me wonder how much they would charge if they dident have to license the DECSS and lame Anti copy  crud. ;)
<POVaddct> content mafia.
<Tex_Nick> skock : is this related to iSight ?
<dr_willis> Hmm. I see i got a kernel update today.. and its also installing kernel-headers to match the kernel.. Now Just yesterday someone was having issues with his system NOT installing the headers for new kernels.. breaking his video drivers...
<dr_willis> was he confused about this? or was it somthing other then headers he needed?
<theadmin> dr_willis: The whole kernel upgrade mechanism on Ubuntu is quite odd.
<theadmin> dr_willis: It might have happened that he removed linux-headers-generic (which is possible and does NOT remove the actual headers, just stops them from upgrading), so...
<dr_willis> yea. i recall him saying every time he got a new kernel.. his X  or wifi drivers would break.
<phoenixsampras> hi hi
<skock> yes Tex_Nick
<Tex_Nick> skock : see if this helps ... http://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/
<skock> yes Tex_Nick  the link doesnt work
<skock> :(
<lundy> oh this is going to take some getting used to coming from windows :/
<Tex_Nick> skock : you mean ... http://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/ ... doesn't work ?
<skock> no Tex_Nick  i meant or you can download it from "here". (unzip this first)
<Tex_Nick> skock : hmmm ... funny it worked for me
<anoNxeRo> histo, when i tried to "update-alternatives --config python" on lucid i get this error "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python." can someone help?
<thoughtfulgoblin> hmmm.. any idea how one is supposed to install google-v8 in ubuntu?
<anoNxeRo> i have python 2.6 and 2.7 installed
<bekks> thoughtfulgoblin: Whats "google-v8"?
<thoughtfulgoblin> v8 javascript engine
<thoughtfulgoblin> http://code.google.com/p/v8/wiki/BuildingWithGYP
<oddbehreif> Afternoon, people. I need some help getting past an error that's stopping me from installing Ubuntu, should I bother you with this or the guys over at the non-technical Ubuntu education channel?
<thoughtfulgoblin> bekks: i can compile it, but then i'm not sure what i should be doing then
<Tex_Nick> skock : if for some reason you can't get the file, guess i could DCC it to you
<ankr> Sooo... I had mounted a remote folder using sshfs and then my laptop ran out of power.... This is what I saw when I turned it back on: https://gist.github.com/cf46aa4aabc704d823d9
<ankr> Any help is appreciated!
<POVaddct> ankr: your laptop was the server or the machine your were running sshfs on?
<xkernel> "Software Update" application showing more things to be installed than apt-get update!!?? now I upgraded from the command line but still the GUI app show other updates
<dannymichel> This has never happened to me before. I installed OS X, then installed Linux, did GPTSYNC so I could install WIndows on a partition, and the Windows FAT32 placeholder partition I created was not showing in the WIndows setup. It was just showing the OS X partition and the windows partition as one lump of unalocated space. This is what GPTSYNC shows http://pastie.org/6032991
<ankr> POVaddct, on my laptop I have sshfs installed which I used to mount a folder from a remote server.
<skock> sorry Tex_Nick  it would be great! could you upload it on mediafire? im on a webchat
<ankr> output is from my laptop
<POVaddct> ankr: so the sshfs mount still existed after a power cycle of the notebook?
<ankr> POVaddct, dev/ is a folder that always exists, it's just the target folder when I mount.
<ankr> It's where I mount onto
<erupter> pkg-config question: can anybody think of a way to justify the fact that I'm not seeing all the available libraries from a remote shell, while in local I see them?
<POVaddct> ankr: you are mounting sshfs over /dev? what's the purpose?
<skock> ssa
<dr_willis> sshfs over /dev? that wouldent seem possible.
<POVaddct> dr_willis: i thought so
<dr_willis> I make a /home/username/SSHfs  for all mine to go into. ;)
<dr_willis> and a script to remount them all when i login
<llutz> dr_willis: POVaddct i guess he uses $HOME/dev   not /dev
<ankr> POVaddct, ~/code/dev
<POVaddct> ankr: ah okay
<llutz> ankr: sudo fusermount -u ~/code/dev
<dr_willis> here we are in a day and age when we can have 100000+ character filenames.. and people still use  shortcuts. ;)
<POVaddct> llutz: i was just about to suggest that :)
<oddbehreif> Does Ubuntu support installation on NTFS at all? I googled this but got a lot of mixed results to the point that it got outright confusing
<POVaddct> llutz: but i still wonder why that mount still exists after the notebook was turned off
<ankr> POVaddct, llutz that worked perfectly - thanks alot for your help :)
<llutz> dr_willis: who wants to remember /path/thisisanonspeakingdirectorynamewithoutspacesjustbecauseicanuselongnames ?
<llutz> POVaddct: the mountpoint always exist
<POVaddct> llutz: but not the mount itself
<llutz> POVaddct: ~/code/dev  is the mountpoint, not the content
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, what's the best way to get up-to-date AMD graphics drivers without sacrificing apt-based updating?
<Dark_Apostrophe> (Also, are the open source drivers or the proprietary ones better for video playback?)
<POVaddct> llutz: i know that. but fusermount -u implies that a *mount* still exists
<lolmaus> I've got an Ubuntu 12.04 Server headless box. After a hard-reboot, it displays a GRUB menu and won't boot until i attach a display and a keyboard and ask him to. How do i make him boot automatically even after a hard-reboot?
<bel3atar> Dark_Apostrophe: proprietary are much better for anything and everything
<dr_willis> or its clearing out some old stale settings/pid files for the fuser stuff...
<Dark_Apostrophe> Figured as much - but more of a pain as far as updates go?
<llutz> dr_willis: correct
<bel3atar> lolmaus: you can configure grub from /boot
<POVaddct> llutz: ah okay
<dr_willis> Dark_Apostrophe:  just stick to the ones in the repos.. they should be the most useable and least prone to breaking.
<llutz> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dark_Apostrophe> dr_willis: Yeah, but they're choppy with HD video
<l057c0d3r_> u want a pain during updage.. install gentoo :-p
<dr_willis> Dark_Apostrophe:   theres no guarentee the newer will be any better.
<dr_willis> or it may be choppy and not due to the ati drivers.. but compiz issues
<Dark_Apostrophe> dr_willis: No, but with very new hardware, there's a good chance they may be
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hmm... that's a good point.
<dr_willis> with very new hardware.. you are going tobe prone to more breakage problems
<Dark_Apostrophe> Is there a way for VLC to auto-disable compiz when it starts?
<dr_willis> ati is not very good at supporting the latest hardware with their linux drivers.... or their old hardware....
<dr_willis> ok.. lets just say it.. we are lucky any of their drivers work... ;P
<Dark_Apostrophe> With the recent Steam announcement, one would think AMD would be throwing more weight behind Linux driver development
<dr_willis> I think AMD may be in for a very rough road ahead
<Dark_Apostrophe> They've been on a rough road for years
<Dark_Apostrophe> Been declining since the Athlon XP era - with a brief glimmer of hope around the introduction of AMD64.
<ioria> zykotick: i solved the issue with emacs in text mode: just 'emacs -nw filename' , no need to install emcacs-nox
<l057c0d3r_> i've had good luck with my amd video card..  using the updated drivers
<dr_willis> as for better video playback.. compiz has a vsync option ive used in the past to reduce tearing.. and vlc has some fliter options that i have also played with.
<ioria> zykotick9: i solved the issue with emacs in text mode: just 'emacs -nw filename' , no need to install emacs-nox
<l057c0d3r_> Dark_Apostrophe, i'm not sure of other ways of doing it.. but on my setup of gnome / cairo-dock i have a composit button on my system tray that i can click to turn compiz on and off...
<dr_willis> I tend to not play many HD videos however.. and most of what i watch is anime.. :) so your settings may differ
<Dark_Apostrophe> l057c0d3r_: How do you update them?
<Dark_Apostrophe> l057c0d3r_: I'm running Kubuntu, though. Not sure if there's a KDE equivalent - but maybe the System Settings options would be adequate.
<l057c0d3r_> instead if installing fglrx i installed fglrx-update
<dr_willis> ive seen KDE widigits to turn on/off composit
<l057c0d3r_> the compiz on off thing is a part of cairo-dock on my install
<ioria> dr_willis: naruto ? :-)
<dr_willis> ioria:  allready seen all those. :) watching Rock Lees adventurs now.. ;P
<l057c0d3r_> honestly.. i leave my compiz on unless im playing a game..  doesnt seem to affect video
<ioria> dr_willis: yappiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<l057c0d3r_> and in the amd control center i leave antialis off.
<Dark_Apostrophe> l057c0d3r_: What kind of card do you have?
<SkySurfer> hehe
<phoenixsampras> how to fix errors in a xfat partition?
<l057c0d3r_> AMD RADEON HD 7660g
<Dark_Apostrophe> Mine is 7660D
<Dark_Apostrophe> Guessing they're almost identical
<l057c0d3r_> Dark_Apostrophe, you have a desktop or laptop
<Dark_Apostrophe> Desktop
<l057c0d3r_> thats the difference'
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh
<l057c0d3r_> i have the laptop version of that card
<Dark_Apostrophe> Well, it's a trinity APU - could work in a heavy-duty laptop too, I guess
<Tex_Nick> Dark_Apostrophe:  out of curiosity ... what amd/ati card or apu are you running ... i ask because i build some amd/apu pc's am interested in related problems
<l057c0d3r_> Dark_Apostrophe, http://uppix.net/3/3/9/c5a976c8602d919bc628612eed78f.png :-) my setup running netflix
<Dark_Apostrophe> Tex_Nick: A10-5800K
<Dark_Apostrophe> I built a completely soundless system, no moving drives or fans; passive cooling. The only issue I've had so far is that the 150W PSU is probably insufficient, resulting in system crashes. Going to replace it once the manufacturer finishes their long-promised 250W model.
<dr_willis> hmm.. Ok.. amazon is getting on my nerves.. trying to watch prime videos - they say 'dont use chrome' use ff.. well i was using ff.. now trying google-chrome and i get this...
<dr_willis> If you're using the Chrome browser with Linux, you must disable PPAPI to continue using Amazon Instant Video. You can also use a different Web
<Tex_Nick> Dark_Apostrophe:  ahhh ok thanks for the feedback ... FYI i,ve done a couple of cheap builds with that APU using a relatively cheap MoBo (ECS) they run 1080p videos without issues, while multitasking
<dr_willis> What is PPAPI?
<mehdi_> hey fellas installed my Nvidia graphic but when i goto dash menu its gets slow wat should i do?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Tex_Nick: I've got a forum post and pictures of my setup, if you're interested
<veldmuijzfromubu> drmagoo?
<Visitor___> I at least partially figures out the problem. MBR partition tables want 4 partitions, but i have like 6. when i run gptsync, it finds my 3 linux partitions and the mac efi partition on top. is there a way to dictate to gptsync which partitions i want it to see for the mbr partition table?
<Tex_Nick> Dark_Apostrophe:  hey would really like to have a look at that :-)
<lundy> so in xchat is there a way to setup Auto auth to NIckServ?
<dr_willis> lundy:   Yes.  its in the server se4ttings i recall. or you can do an on connect command
<Visitor___> Please?
<l057c0d3r_> lundy yes
<lundy> cant seem to find it
<lundy> oh wait
<lundy> got it
<Ben64> lundy: its where it says "nickserv password"
<lundy> take it Connect Command is for auto join channels?
<lundy> no wait fav channels is
<Ben64> connect command is just that, runs whatever on connect
<Qasaur> So I have the worst problem
<Ben64> Qasaur: get a new computer
<lundy> getting there :P thanks guys your very helpful :D
<l057c0d3r_> Ben64, is there a way to make it wait a min before casting that command..  or making it do a command on channel connect instead :-p
<l057c0d3r_> like a sleep() feature
<bekks> Qasaur: What is "the worst problem"?
<Visitor___> MBR partition tables want 4 partitions, but i have like 6. when i run gptsync, it finds my 3 linux partitions and the mac efi partition on top. is there a way to dictate to gptsync which partitions i want it to see for the mbr partition table?
<Qasaur> Ben64,
<Qasaur> well
<Qasaur> Okay
<Qasaur> this problem right
<FloodBot1> Qasaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l057c0d3r_> because that has always been my issue with connection commands..  i guess i'm going to have to write a script for what i want to do :-p
<bekks> !enter | Qasaur
<ubottu> Qasaur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ben64> Visitor___: you might want to explain what that means
<Qasaur> My built in soundcard won't work, I have to use my USB headsets because I  can't plugin my normal headphones into the headphone jack
<Ben64> l057c0d3r_: possibly
<Qasaur> This is a laptop by the way. Another problem is that the CD drive won't work
<Ben64> Qasaur: thats not the worst
<Qasaur> Ben64, well it worked on Windows but stops working on Linux no matter what distro I use
<bekks> Qasaur: Which is neither vital, elementary nor "worse" :)
<l057c0d3r> qasaur what flavor of linux are you using right now
<Qasaur> Fine, :P
<Qasaur> l057c0d3r, Ubuntu 12.04
<l057c0d3r> hmm..
<Ben64> i was imagining your computer got hit by some sort of nuclear device and had become sentient
<l057c0d3r> i had sound issues with lubuntu..  but never on ubuntu.. have you checked alsamixer to make sure everything is unmuted
<l057c0d3r> not sure if that is relevent on ubuntu though
<phoenixsampras> how to fix errors in a xfat partition?
<lundy> so thats OS installed and updated hmmm now wot apps can I install
<bekks> Qasaur: Does it stop working or did it never work on Ubuntu?
<Korny2> I know in older versions of alsa you had to configure it for a laptop type or it would play through both the speakers and headphones jacks hehe
<Qasaur> bekks, never worked on Ubuntu
<bekks> phoenixsampras: By starting windows and repair it from there.
<l057c0d3r> and if you have an hdmi output on your computer.. make sure in the sound settings you have the hdmi output off.... and built in card enabled
<lundy> Anti-Virus recommended for Ubuntu ?
<Ben64> !virus | lundy
<ubottu> lundy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Qasaur> l057c0d3r, the built in speakers work
<l057c0d3r> lundy clamav
<lundy> <3 thanks Ben64
<l057c0d3r> but it is really not needed
<l057c0d3r> Qasaur, k..  so refresh my memory..  what is the sound not working on
<lundy> kk ill leave it for now, anything I really should install ?
<Qasaur> l057c0d3r, the headphone jack
<yourimym1> help needed
<_helios_> !ask | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dark_Apostrophe> Sending emergency kitten and chocolate to yourimym1
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  odd.. when i plug headphones in it autoswitches to them.   always has..
<yourimym1> :)
<l057c0d3r> only time i have had issues is when pluging in my turtle-beach headset..
<bonhoeffer> what should i format a drive to be accessible to mac and ubuntu (guid partition table)
<bonhoeffer> ?
<yourimym1> while opening my software center some of lables gets fuzzy
<dr_willis> !manual | lundy
<ubottu> lundy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> a copy of that ubuntu manual should be on every default desktop ;)
<yourimym1> ??
<ioria> yourimym1: can you be more specific, please ?
<yourimym1> while opening my software center some of lables gets fuzzy  even texts while i browse anything , words gets pixelate until , ihover mouse over it , sry 4 bad english
<ioria> yourimym1: did you restarted ?
<yourimym1> alot :D
<pengshao> ddd
<Catbuntu> hi
<yourimym1> hi
<pengshao> hi
<Catbuntu> I created a GPG key on another partition, can I "import" it to my other Linux partition?
<Catbuntu> I mean, I have a Linux Mint and an Ubuntu partition.
<bekks> Just copy it.
<Catbuntu> Copy what?
<Catbuntu> Is there some .gpg folder or something?
<yourimym1> should i type my problem again , how things works here ?
<ioria> yourimym1: launch the program from the terminal and it will display the issues
<yourimym1> i mean the problem while i use it
<xkernel> "Software Update" application showing more things to be installed than apt-get update!!?? now I upgraded from the command line but still the GUI app show other updates, why is that??
<Noctifer> is it perhaps possible to get this annoying 12.10 to  disable bluetooth at startup? Is it *that* hard to put this option into the bluetooth settings??
<Noctifer> but nice that there is a *shopping lense* now - things that are actually useless
<yourimym1> anyone familiar with graphics issues here !?
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, depends.. what issue are you having
<bekks> !anyone | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lundy> :D loving this already ...
<l057c0d3r> lundy :-)  yep me too..  especially after customizing it completely :-p
<yourimym1> does anyone know , why some texts that appears in window label , or names of icon , or labels in software center , gets  pixelate, or fuzzy ? and it happen also in url bar while browsing , , ps; when i hover mouse over it turns okay
<l057c0d3r> yourimym1, have you installed binary video drivers?
<lundy> l057c0d3r, im still getting used to it but downloaded something where it puts menu bar at bottom and gives me a slight start menu like windows ... which is coming in very handy !!
<l057c0d3r> lundy what flavor were you using again?
<lundy> sorry im new tot his "flavour"
<we6jbo> dosen't that have to do with something called anti aliasing or something I've seen in video games where the text isn't smooth
<yourimym1> no x.org.x
<l057c0d3r> ubuntu / lubuntu/ kubunut....
<lundy> ubuntu
<lundy> oh i think my battery in my laptop is dying
<lundy> just pulled it off charge there and it shot to 39%
<l057c0d3r> i see...  myself i installed lubuntu as a base..  removed lxde / openbox and lightdm ext ext. taking me back down to the kernel only...
<lundy> within seconds it went to 38 and now is at 37%
<nearst> aw. compiling source to package is not fun
<l057c0d3r> maybe it didn't have a full charege to start ?
<lundy> l057c0d3r, been on charge all last night
<l057c0d3r> lundy after cleared it all off. installed gnome and cairo-dock.  use the cairo-dock(gnome) session.. and could not be happier
<l057c0d3r> hmm that sucks.. sounds like battery is going bad
<flintser> lundy: my old acer laptop said that its battery is damaged and only 27% of the full charge is left
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh, for those following the discussion about compositing some 10-15min ago, one can toggle it In KDE with alt-shift-F12
<angs> I installed openssl by apt-get install. where does it keep the source files?
<flintser> lundy: maybe your battery / mb doesnt support that feature
<ioria> angs: etc i think
<iceroot> angs: still in the repos
<lundy> probally damaged its a old laptop
<iceroot> angs: the source files are not part of a binary package, they are still in the source packages
<iceroot> angs: apt-get source packagename to get the source-code
<ioria> angs: sorry, the configuration files are in etc
<bonhoeffer> is there a command like ls, but shows all the sizes of the directories
<bonhoeffer> as in the size of the contents of the directories
<flintser> bonhoeffer: ls -l
<lundy> l057c0d3r, im not a fan of Docks ...
<iceroot> bonhoeffer: du
<angs> thank you iceroot and ioria
<bonhoeffer> flintser, no, it shows all directory sizes as 4096
<bonhoeffer> iceroot, thanks
<bonhoeffer> iceroot, so the trick is to do du with one level probably
<Ben64> du -h --max-depth 1
<l057c0d3r> lundy, have you seen the screenshot of my box running netflix...  the docks are not quite what you may think with cairo-dock
<bonhoeffer> Ben64, perfect
<lundy> no i havnt seen it
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: also ... "man du"
<bonhoeffer> sure
<flintser> this just camt to my mind, but is there a way to netflix without wine
<flintser> came*
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia yourimym1
<yourimym1> does anyone know , why some texts that appears in window label , or names of icon , or labels in software center , gets  pixelate, or fuzzy ? and it happen also in url bar while browsing , , ps; when i hover mouse over it turns okay , using using x.org,xserver - nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video (open source)  , nvidia geforce gt N620 core edition
<yourimym1> nvidia yes
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | yourimym1
<ubottu> yourimym1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<l057c0d3r> lundy....  http://uppix.net/3/3/9/c5a976c8602d919bc628612eed78f.png
<bonhoeffer> here is a tough one, any way to copy all image files (and their directory structure) to a new directory?
<l057c0d3r> i have to admit..   i still like gnome after all these years..  however i hope they never get rid of there gnome(classic)  because i am deffinently not a fan of this metro style stuff
<bonhoeffer> find . -iname "*.jpg" --exec mv {} /my/dir/ \; but that will only copy the files
<bonhoeffer> move the files . . .
<bonhoeffer> i'm pretty sure i need to write a script
<Ben64> you might want #bash
<lundy> l057c0d3r, thats cool
<l057c0d3r> only reason i use ubuntu is for the kernel / apt
<bonhoeffer> Ben64, agreed, but i might do it in ruby since i know that pretty well
<l057c0d3r> and because of wubi
<l057c0d3r> and apt is the big winner there....
<Ben64> bonhoeffer: i meant the irc channel
<l057c0d3r> i remove everything else that comes with it..  do what i want with the system....   but ubuntu..  is by far my fav system....   gentoo a close second... although a lot harder to work with...
<yourimym1> #bash
<lundy> http://postimage.org/image/89z48vxsp/ my setup
<l057c0d3r> and thanks to ppa's  ubuntu gets another plus :-) the gnome3-team ppa makes gnome work better in my opinion
<lundy> l057c0d3r, http://postimage.org/image/89z48vxsp/
<l057c0d3r> lundy, nice nice.. what were you running again?
<l057c0d3r> might replace my application menu with that one :-p
<lundy> 2secs
<jpds> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<l057c0d3r> then this system will be amazing :-p
<jpds> !ot | actually
<ubottu> actually: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Catbuntu> In which repositories is the "nitro" package?
<Catbuntu> It doesn't appear at packages.ubuntu.com but it's at the software center...
<Rabblerouser> So this is what my screenshots are looking like now http://i.imgur.com/cG7t5n3.png
<lundy> l057c0d3r, cinnamon 2d
<l057c0d3r> hmm....
<l057c0d3r> might just have to replace my gnome with cinnamon for the application menu..
<lundy> LOL Rabblerouser
<Rabblerouser> :( is not funny. is bad.
<l057c0d3r> would fit in better with the cairo-dock panels menu's that open
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Rabblerouser> How would I get around fixing it?
<lundy> l057c0d3r, gl
<lundy> Rabblerouser, wots the problem with it
<lundy> drivers?
<Rabblerouser> I don't think my drivers are at fault.
<Rabblerouser> I really don't know the issue
<lundy> screen resolution?
<Rabblerouser> 1366 x 768
<vimerrrrrrr> anyone help me with the boot without full network configuration prob? any suggestions how to deal with that?thanks
<bekks> Rabblerouser: Which graphics driver do you use, and how did you install it?
<pje335_NL> hello all i got a question:
<pje335_NL> wil Libreoffice be autoupdated to 4.0 wen it will be releast?
<Catbuntu> One question.
<Catbuntu> In which repo is this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/nitro/
<Catbuntu> (deb line)
<Rabblerouser> http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/ I used Tomasz's trick, outlined at the bottom there to install it
<flintser> Catbuntu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cooperjona/nitrotasks
<xkernel> why software update in the GUI app shows more updates that are not shown by apt-ge upgrade?
<flintser> flintser: sudo apt-get update
<Rabblerouser> Sorry about the wait. I posted it in another IRC by accident.
<Catbuntu> flintser, by default it's using the PPA?
<Catbuntu> (I already know about the PPA, I mean if it's on some Ubuntu repository)
<dr_willis> !info nitro
<ubottu> Package nitro does not exist in quantal
<mpmc> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Thinkpad E525 (APU processor) all I'm getting is a scrambled screen, anyone have any ideas?
<dr_willis> !find nitro
<ubottu> Found: nitrogen, r-cran-funitroots
<pje335_NL>  wil Libreoffice be autoupdated to 4.0 wen it will be releasd?
<dr_willis> pje335_NL:  we really dont have inside info ;)
<flintser> Catbuntu: if it is in software manager and you can install it it is somewhere in the default repos i think
<dr_willis> pje335_NL:  you may want to check/post the question at askubuntu.com
<Catbuntu> Yes, but the odd thing is that it doesn't appear on packages.ubuntu.com
<Catbuntu> And the bot can't find it, too.
<pje335_NL> ow oke i wil do that:)
<pje335_NL> thank you for helping me out:)
<flintser> Catbuntu: i dont know much about these things but maybe because it is proprietary?
<dr_willis> mpmc:  tryed the nomodeset option yet? weird that an thinkpad would bneed it...
<k1l> pje335_NL: new software versions come with new ubuntu releases. so there might be no update after that
<Catbuntu> Yep.
<Catbuntu> But where are the propietary packages?
<dr_willis> where? if you add their repository. they show up in the package manager tools listings
<mpmc> dr_willis: I have selected it in the other options at the install screen, but it doesn't have any effect.
<pje335_NL> the propietary packages?
<pje335_NL> k1l: so in 13.04?
<dr_willis> mpmc:  there used to be a fairly active thinkpad forum on the ubuntu forums..
<markveidemanis> Join #mtmt please
<dr_willis> !backports | pje335_NL
<ubottu> pje335_NL: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dr_willis> pje335_NL:  or you could look for a PPA for it - if you need it badly enough
<k1l> pje335_NL: if its released before the freeze for raring. yes
<pje335_NL> next week i think :)
<Rabblerouser> lundy, still there?
<k1l> pje335_NL: best thing is to ask the maintainer
<pje335_NL> i will update it mealnualy but i was just wondering
<flintser> Catbuntu: dunno, tried searching my /etc/apt/sources.list but didnt find nitro in there
<pje335_NL> manually*
<Catbuntu> neither me
<flintser> Catbuntu: i cnt install it from apt, but software manager sees it, so maybe it just adds the repo and installs it from there
<xiaolindraconis> seednode:
<flintser> Catbuntu: i'd just add the coopernoda/nitrotasks repo and install it from apt that way
<Catbuntu> Yep, that's what I did.
<Rabblerouser> Find it funny how I'm getting better support in a game's channel >.>
<Ronalds_M> Hello, I have this amazing app called gbrainy, my native language isn't native in this app on 12.04, can I change it, somehow?
<mike160> can anyone help me out am trying to install this program in ubuntu and i keep geting chmod: cannot access `/usr/bin/thumbnailme': No such file or directory when i do sudo dpkg -i Thumbnailme_2.1_i386.deb
<bekks> mike160: Then it was not installed to /usr/bin/thumbnailme
<Rip003> hey guys, I got my wireless working! :D
<wsky> good for you
<Qasaur> Rip003, awesome!
<lundy> :) go u
<mike160> bekks so what do i need to do to get this program install
<Rip003> only thing not plying now is my magic trackpad :/
<bekks> mike160: You just have to find out where it was installed to: dpkg -L Thumbnailme
<Qasaur> Should I use XFCE4 or GNOME3
<Qasaur> I'm on Unity at the moment and I want to change
<Qasaur> but I can't decide between those two
<auronandace> Qasaur: try both and see what you like
<mike160> bekks when i do L Thumbnailme
<mike160> i get
<bekks> mike160: Use a pastebin please :)
<Rip003> So how do I get this trckpad to work? Last thing I need before I use Ubuntu entirely.
<mike160> whats a pastbin
<dr_willis> !pastebin | mike160
<ubottu> mike160: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mike160> ok
<dr_willis> mike160:  where did this package come from?
<mike160> !pastebin
<dr_willis> mike160:  install the pastebinit command. it helps out a lot :)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mike160> i download it
<dr_willis> mike160:  you downloaded it.. well.. yes...     and WHERE did it come from?
<Qasaur> also
<Qasaur> difference between Xubuntu and just installing XFCE?
<auronandace> Qasaur: the default apps
<dr_willis> xubuntu-desktop is the full xubuntu package.. with extras,,
<dr_willis> things xfce may not include
<Qasaur> well if I want to use XFCE
<Qasaur> what should I download?
<mike160> dr_willis from http://www.thumbnailme.com/
<auronandace> Qasaur: xfce4
<dr_willis> i would just install the xubuntu-desktop package
<Qasaur> I want to completely replace Unity
<ioria> Qasaur: there is also KDE out there
<auronandace> Qasaur: don't bother removing unity, it will cause you headaches
<dr_willis> mike160:  the current windows version of thumbnailme seems to be 3.0 while that linux deb is version 2.1  looks like it  dosent get much linux support...
<Qasaur> auronandace, what do you mean?
<Qasaur> ioria, KDE is a little too bloated for me
<Qasaur> I prefer GTK antway
<Qasaur> anyway*
<dr_willis> Qasaur:  install the other desktops.. and try them... dont bother removeing them unless you get tight on hd space.
<ioria> Qasaur: lxde maybe
<Authoritaaa> where are my lulz im here
<auronandace> Qasaur: just install xfce and use it, no need to remove unity (which will drag a ton of dependencies with it)
<Qasaur> auronandace, I see,
<mike160> yeah i know
<dr_willis> mike160:  from the errors the software center just gave.. it seems the guy dosent know much about packageing things for linux..  if you need that app badly.. you could try the windows binary in wine.
<mike160> but i had it install befor it just cant get it to work now
<hillary> This is what i get when i start eclipse in ubuntu 12.04 "An error has occurred. See the log file
<hillary> /home/hillary/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.7.0_155965261/configuration/1359899298456.log."
<hillary> Where could be the mess?
<mike160> i tryed the windows one with wine wont run
<auronandace> hillary: read the log file
<dr_willis> mike160:  well im not even going to try to install it here to test it... sorry
<mike160> np
<hillary> auronandace, I seem not to be understanding pleas
<xkernel> why software update in the GUI app shows more updates that are not shown by apt-ge upgrade?
<auronandace> hillary: you've just posted exactly where the log file is
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | xkernel
<ubottu> xkernel: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<xkernel> auronandace, I didn't do dist-upgrade
<xkernel> ubottu, !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<auronandace> xkernel: i know, thats why i pointed it out
<auronandace> xkernel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does more than sudo apt-get upgrade
<Authoritaaa> sudo died a fatal death
<xkernel> auronandace, and the GUI software update app executes dist-upgrade instead ?
<hillary> auronandace, I have located what do i do with it?
<auronandace> xkernel: i'd assume so yes, because that deals with dependencies
<auronandace> hillary: its a log file, you read it
<xkernel> auronandace, thanks. why the un-supported updates are by default checked in the software sources?
<Li2ne> bonjours, j'ai un soucie pour lequel j'ai du mal a trouvé une solution en ligne
<zykotick9> !fr | Li2ne
<ubottu> Li2ne: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Authoritaaa> ove la foof
<Li2ne> sorry
<Authoritaaa> ove la foof
<auronandace> xkernel: not sure sorry
<Li2ne> I've a issus witout easy solution in online forums
<teknokadim> hi people. i want to freeze system drive(sda3) and save all changes on sda4 (mounted on /overlay) so i think user overlyfs and use this command ( mount -t overlayfs overlayfs / -o lowerdir=/,upperdir=/overlay) is it false or have a bug. idont see /overly files in / and when i create file/folder it save on sda3 not sda4. can you how a idea?
<Li2ne> I've reinstall my system with 'encrypte home' checked.
<Li2ne> but /home was already encrypted
<Li2ne> so now i cannot access my /home/login
<Li2ne> i gess it's encrypted two time with two differents password
<hillary> auronandace, Content of the log file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604516/
<auronandace> try sudo apt-get install libswt-gtk-3-java
<mike160> dr_willis do you know of any other program like thumbnailme that works well in ubuntu
<auronandace> hillary: try sudo apt-get install libswt-gtk-3-java
<linxeh> mike160: imagemagick probably
<y2j> hi im trying to install the epson lq-300 esc/p2 any idea?
<mike160> linxeh ok thanks
<harkirat_> anybody on ubuntu 12.10
<harkirat_> ??
<linxeh> mike160: convert command will delegate to ffmpeg to extract frames from the video and output in the format you specify
<ThinkT510> harkirat_: many are
<harkirat_> i want the original sources.list
<harkirat_> indian user
<lundy> i am harkirat_
<Guest11063> hi
<Li2ne> i've found ecryptfs-recover-private
<harkirat_> can u please mail me that at sahib5243@gmail.com
<Guest11063> wazzup
<mike160> linxeh ok thanks again
<Guest11063> gee
<tdrusk> Hey guys. I am having some trouble with the netflix-desktop package. The playback is very slow and choppy. I am on a fresh install of Ubuntu. This is my lspci -v(http://pastebin.com/EfUkmCpw) and my dmidecode(http://pastebin.com/82iq9xLg). I feel like there is probably a bottleneck somewhere. Any tips?
<ThinkT510> harkirat_: probably would have been safer to suggest a pastebin rather than post your email
<harkirat_> pastebin?
<eegore> anyword on whenthey are going to bring out the note II with Ubuntu preloaded?
<Guest11063> madderchood
<harkirat_> ThinkT510: kindly send me that some how?
<y2j> how do i install the latest amd catalyst driver for workstation card?
<y2j> using ubuntu
<lundy> harkirat_, http://pastie.org/6033389
<auronandace> harkirat_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604574/
<harkirat_> lundy: thanks :)
<harkirat_> auronandace: thanks to u too :D
<tokastas> ls
<tokastas> exit
<lundy> lol?
<bonhoeffer> what would be the best way to image a usb drive into another (dd?)
<bonhoeffer> i _think_ i backed up all the files from the usb drive, but i would like to image it as a backup just in case
<BluesKaj> bonhoeffer, afaik dd should do it
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<JonEdney> Hey everyone.  I have /home and / on seperate partitions.  If I put the 12.10 CD back in to re-install, and select reformat for / but not /home, would that reinstall 12.10, but leave my homedir alone?
<iceroot> JonEdney: yes
<JonEdney> iceroot, Thank you.  I assumed, but wanted to confirm before I did the needful.
<Dark_Apostrophe> bonhoeffer: If you want a more automated system, Clonezilla is also good. But probably overkill in most situations.
<iceroot> JonEdney: on the partion-layout manager just say to use the old /home as the new /home without reformating
<bonhoeffer> Dark_Apostrophe, thanks
<Araneidae> Hi.  I'm trying to follow instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for AMD graphics (Xubuntu 12.10) and there's no option for "fglrx-experimental-X"
<teknokadim> <JonEdney> yes. but you must partitioning manuel not auto
<Dark_Apostrophe> Clonezilla Live is great for full-disk and partition backups. Used it to migrate a production Windows server from a dying disk to a new one (though it wouldn't work with RAID, apparently).
<Araneidae> Are the instructions out of date, or am I doing something wrong?
<shaokc> hello everyone
<singharkirat> shaokc: hello
<flcl> wazzzzup
<l057c0d3r> is there a way to turn the fan speed up inside a lappy??
<l057c0d3r> my lappy idles at around 39 to 50c
<l057c0d3r> but when im watching netflix on it..  or playing a game..  it jumps to 70 to 80c
<flcl> awwwww so cute
<l057c0d3r> even with a fan under it
<l057c0d3r> and i'm a little worried about it.. because the temp gauge redlines almost
<Araneidae> Since when did Ubuntu start pretending it's Apple??  Whatever happened to progress reports and visible logs, when installing software, FFS?
<solidoodlesuppor> Good morning Penguin people!
<lightfritz> mornin
<Cottus> is there a way to extract a single file from a tar archive?
<flcl> ohayo! ^_^
<flcl> total commander can do that, i think )
<jrib> Cottus: tar xf archive.tar.gz file     I believe
<zykotick9> Cottus: this page explains file/directory extracting from tar http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-extracting-specific-files/
<Cottus> jrib: indeed
<Cottus> thnx
<Noaland>  done a recent apt upgrade, X won't start now : failed to initialize relative axis on my microsoft keyboard.
<cgat> oi alquem ai pode me ajudar aconfigurar o ubuntu
<solancer> hey guys quick question
<compdoc> is there a package for linux OSes that allows specific services to run at boot, and prevent non-authorized services from running?
<bekks> compdoc: Basically: no.
<ThinkT510> solancer: i'm not sure your question is that quick...
<solancer> I have 2 monitors connected to my ubuntu machine. How can I share a libre office document on both the monitors( left half on 1 monitor and right half on the other)
<solancer> ThinkT510, I'm a sloppy typer
<flcl> hey Justin )
<fisix> juego ubuntu juego...
<fisix> UBUNTU
<fisix> ./ubuntu
<fisix> ls
<DJones> fisix: Wrong terminal
<fisix> quit
<fisix> exit
<ThinkT510> fisix: /quit
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<escott_> solancer, LO has a side by side viewing mode and then you could just stretch the single window across the two screens
<basso> how can i make my system use more ram?
<basso> i have soo much ram now
<bekks> It will use the RAM it wants/needs to use automagically.
<ThinkT510> basso: it will be used when it is needed
<escott_> basso, there are some kernel tunables related to how long things get cached, but usually you just install the ram into the computer and turn it on
<y2j> need to intall catalyst driver ubutu
<y2j> ubuntu?
<basso> i have disabled swap, installed preload, mounted /tmp in ram
<xkernel> how to import ssh key in seahorse?
<nemo> So. Rhythmbox is refusing to rip. says I need to install something
<nemo> so I click install, and nothing more happens. just repeats same message
<wjtaylor_> I had a raid failure event. How do I diagnose the drive?
<nemo> on a hunch, I fired up synaptic and installed the python ogg encoding package.  but that didn't seem to help, even after a restart
<nemo> not finding too much in googling either.  any tips?
<escott_> wjtaylor, smartctl in smartmon-tools
<lundy> anyone know how I can fix this
<lundy> updatedb: can not open a temporary file for `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<escott_> lundy, you need to run updatedb as root
<lundy> :P wait sudo updatedb
<lundy> :/ my bdad
<lundy> not used to this yet
<escott_> lundy, i think its configured differently on fedora, but ubuntu/debian wants you to be root
<nemo> Hrm. lemme shorten that onto one line given how noisy this channel usually is :)
<nemo> What do I need to install to allow Rhythmbox to extract CDs?  Banshee has no trouble so I know I have vorbis encoding already.
<nemo> hm. maybe Rhythmobox' failed install is dumping something to STDERR that might be a clue
<fisix> STDERR is a faggot
<wondery> hi
<fisix> hello
<nemo> ah. there we go. usful info on stderr
<DJones> fisix: Any need for that?
<nemo> "missing plugin for profile oggvorbis: gstreamer... etc"
<nemo> bleah. thought I dug through gstreamer stuff already
<nemo> ahhh. bad python version maybe.
<nemo> "Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to create media files of the following type"
<nemo> I assume they mean "required"
 * nemo gives up and uses banshee
<fisix> any need for what DJones?
<wondery> for saying hi to me
<DJones> !language | fisix, Keep it clean,
<ubottu> fisix, Keep it clean,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wondery> y so serious dj
<wondery> sir DJ is angry ona language he speaks.....seems serious
<kiyoura> lol
<kiyoura> a "nice way" to kick
<lundy> for some reason wen i try to edit a file in /var/www/ i get this "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<llutz> !permissions | lundy
<ubottu> lundy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<user2897> hi everyone; I heard that if you execute this code :(){ :|: & };: in the terminal it will hose yer system
<user2897> is that true?
<llutz> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<DJones> !danger | user2897
<ubottu> user2897: please see above
<llutz> user2897: stop that
<sk1pper> hi all, i have installed lm-sensors and when i run the command 'sensors' i see the temp1 temp2 etc. how can i change these variables to CPU, GPU etc.. ??
<user2897> what?
<llutz> user2897: don't paste that code here
<user2897> why? that was part of my question
<llutz> user2897: if you're really interested in it and not a troll http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<user2897> ok llutz thanks
<SunilJoshi> sk1pper: you can configure there names from preferences option of  lm-sensors
 * SunilJoshi means Sensor preferences
<llutz> user2897: more detailed about the code above: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-bomb/
<sk1pper> SunilJoshi: how? i see many temp1, temp2 etc in /etc/sensor3.conf I don't know which ones i have to change
<lundy> still cannot get it to write :/
<lundy> trying to save index.php
<lundy> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 177 Feb  3 12:40 index.php
<ActionParsnip> Lundy: gksudo gedit      and you'll get write access, or:  sudo nano
<SunilJoshi> sk1pper: you mean which temp1 is what ? this is you need to knw
<lundy> ActionParsnip, if I just open the file in Notepad++ or even say gedit do I need to do it from command line everytime
<llutz> lundy: those files are root-owned, so you need to use sudo/gksudo to edit them
<ActionParsnip> Lundy: can do the same from ALT+F2
<ActionParsnip> Lundy: is there notepad++ for ubuntu
<lundy> running it through "wine"
<sk1pper> SunilJoshi: i will go to BIOS and see if i can find which is which, but afterwards how can i rename them so when i hit "sensors" command to see the CPU and not temp1
<SunilJoshi> sk1pper: its working for me
<SunilJoshi> Follow the samw what i wrote before and wait for the panel to update :)
<ActionParsnip> Lundy: I see, the file you are wanting to write to is root owned and only root has write access
<SunilJoshi> you can configure there names from Sensor preferences option of  lm-sensors
<sk1pper> SunilJoshi: i don't understand what do you mean, which command should i run?
<Fuzzles> whats ubuntu 13.04 new icons called?
<SunilJoshi> sk1pper: i am not sure about the command, i am doing from UI itself... do you have preferences option there
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzles: #ubuntu+1 for e
<DJones> !raring | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Raring*
<JasperCoenraats> are one of you perhaps native anglish?
<Fuzzles> JasperCoenraats, i am
<sk1pper> SunilJoshi: there is no gui on the server so i need to find a command to do that :/
<SunilJoshi> sk1pper: ok..
<ActionParsnip> Jaspercoenraats: this is the English channel. Chances are most will be
<JasperCoenraats> Is the following correct:, Fuzzles: Defective Microsoft soft ware, in my humble opinion a plenasme
<Fuzzles> JasperCoenraats, what do you mean?
<JasperCoenraats> *pleonasme
<ActionParsnip> Jaspercoenraats: not heard plenasme
<JasperCoenraats> a phrase that gives twice the same information, like a "female girl"
<ActionParsnip> Jaspercoenraats: are you greek?
<JasperCoenraats> no
<falkowski> #help
<DJones> !ot | JasperCoenraats
<ubottu> JasperCoenraats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Jaspercoenraats: redundant    could be ued, the 2nd word isn't needed
<nemo> ActionParsnip: I'd say first word. 2nd offers more info :)
<nemo> "police brutality"  sorry sorry
<SunilJoshi> hi, do we have package to see CAPS indicator, i am using ubuntu12.10
<nemo> ok. now I'm really offtopic. pretty clear rhythmbox is not ever going to rip for me.  see y'all
<JasperCoenraats> I'm sorry for asking
<CrackerJack> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=00a37684510715fc.png
<wutang_> does every channel has a # sign at the beginning?
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72001/how-do-i-install-indicator-keylock
<wutang_> how can i list all the channels on irc.ubuntu.com using irssi ?
<ActionParsnip> Wutang_: yes, or a double #
<DJones> wutang_: Official channels are single # (eg #ubuntu) double # (eg ##hardware) are unofficial channels, join #freenode for more info on channels
<ActionParsnip> ! Alis | Wutang_
<ubottu> Wutang_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: obviously use the 2nd PPA instructions as you are using Quantal
<wutang_> how do i get from here to #freenode?
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: yup thanks got it, tryin now :)
<yourimym1> does any one know how to install another gonme from cd without downloading it  ?
<wutang_> what do i have to type in the command line to leave this channel?
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: all I did was search the web. Easy stuff
<DJones> wutang_: /part #ubuntu
<silvafass> Hello
<silvafass> good afternoon
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: i also searched the web before putting my question here, but 2-3 links are failing to install it
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: what is a gonme?
<yourimym1> i want to change frome unity to gonme shell or kubuntu , try another desktop enviroment without downloading it ,
<j2daosh> how many threads can I open in linux?
<j2daosh> like what is the max number of threads i can spawn?
<j2daosh> without killing the system
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: 2nd link: http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&client=chrome-mobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8&q=caps+lock+indicator+ubuntu+12.10
<wutang_> .
<yourimym1> does anyone can help me ?
<tomreyn> j2daosh: there are several restrictions, the most limiting, by default, is probably max # of open files: ulimit -n
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: you will need to download anything you don't have installed.  Both Unity and Gnome-shell are shells for Gnome. Unity isn't a desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> J2daosh: depends on the CPU
<j2daosh> my ulimit says 1024, but i have forked off 1204 already
<yourimym1> so how can i install gonme-shell from cd ?
<ActionParsnip> J2daosh: an 8 core cpu at 3ghz will handle more threads easier than a single core atom
<j2daosh> i'm not sure what this box is running
<j2daosh> it's a crappy dell from work
<angs>  I have ubuntu 12.10. do you know what package do I need to install to have netlink/genl/genl.h library?
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: add the cd as a package source then install as normal
<j2daosh> maybe a dual-core, if i'm lucky. i never bother to check though
<tomreyn> j2daosh: cat /proc/couinfo
<tomreyn> j2daosh: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tomreyn> (typo)
<zykotick9> j2daosh: "lscpu" from terminal might tell you
<ActionParsnip> J2daosh: cat /proc/cpuinfo     will tell you
<abhi____> can someone help me with backtrack eth0 wlan0 cannot connect to internet
<yourimym1> what if it on usb stick ?
<ActionParsnip> Abhi____: ask in #backtrack-linux
<j2daosh> Pentium D 3.4 dual core
<ActionParsnip> Abhi____: backtrack isn't supported here
<wutang_> i have ubuntu 12.04, how can i read from my cd-rom?
<ActionParsnip> J2daosh: i'd check online what that CPU can handle
<j2daosh> i suppose the only way for sure is for me to fork bomb it and print out the count until it dies and i have to reboot
<ActionParsnip> ! Aptcd
<ActionParsnip> J2daosh: sounds fun :)
<j2daosh> should get interesting, no doubt
<j2daosh> sucks to be any wireless client on my network though... its about to get really laggy
<j2daosh> (its the squid proxy lol)
<yourimym1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/myunity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<yourimym1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/myunity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<yourimym1> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/myunity/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<yourimym1> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<ActionParsnip> Wutang_: ir you uncomment the top line in /etc/apt/sources.list      you can use the install media as a source of packages.  I doubt it will have kde if the media is for gnome
<yourimym1> these come after i tried to sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: the PPA doesn't support your release and should be removed
<abhi____> can someone please help me with resetting the network configurations in my backtrack5 r3...please i am unable to spk sin #backtrack-linux as i am not registered
<yourimym1> ok how i remove it ?
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: if you start messing around adding 3rd party sources,  don't be surprised if you get issues
<yourimym1> what do u mean
<yourimym1> ?
<ActionParsnip> Abhi____: what part of "not supported here" don't you get. Its not an ubuntu issue.  I suggest you get registered.  Help for that is in #freenode
<yourimym1> How to change Desktop Environments in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: you are adding packages made by some guy, there is no guaruntee they will not screw up your IS
<abhi____> ActionParsnip it is an ubuntu issue.. BT is ubuntu only
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: to change DE, log off then select the desktop at ligin. It will obviously need to be installed first
<ActionParsnip> ! Backtrack | abhi____ its not
<ubottu> abhi____ its not: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<invariant> Does anyone know how I can get more than the usual amount of independent X sessions?  Normally you can get about 6 or so (via Control-Alt-F7 to F12)
<abhi____> ActionParsnip sir but i am new here and i dont know how to register in irc
<away> abhi____, you were just given instructions in #freenode
<schmodd> quit
<SunilJoshi> Hi, i have lost my unity desktop how can i get it back using ccsm
<abhi____> i just got it.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Abhi____: if you are a newbie,  why are you using backtrack?
<howcode> hello all, my ubuntu wireless connection is much slower than my windows wireless connection on the same laptop, are there any tests i can run to figure out possible reasons?
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: did you bork your desktop by using ccsm by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> Howcode: which wifi chip?
<howcode> actionparsnip: how can i find out? im rather new to all of this..
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: Yes, but i get it back after checking unity plugin check box again. I got this resolution from this channel itself by dr_willis
<ActionParsnip> Howcode: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<SunilJoshi> But after restart its all gone and i am on the same problem again
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: did you not read the warning when you first ran ccsm?
<nullby7e> vbox dkms how to install it?
<howcode> actionparsnip: Centrino Advanced-N 6230
<ActionParsnip> Howcode: and what driver is it using (see the same output)
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: Yes!! i do . I have not actually played with it. I have clicked reset to defaults. But after that i got things back
<howcode> actionparsnip: driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.2.0-33-generic firmware=18.168.6.1
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: so why use ccsm, when it is known to cause issues?
<angs> I need to install libnl-1.0pre8  (or newer) package, how can I find out what package is the latest?
<llutz> !find libnl-1.0
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: Overall spark behind all this is, compiz is taking more than 40% CPU most of the times, i read in ubuntu forums that after resetting using ccsm can reduce CPU usage to 10% . i tried that n all gone :)
<ubottu> Package/file libnl-1.0 does not exist in quantal
<llutz> !find libnl-1
<ubottu> File libnl-1 found in libnl-dev, valac-0.14, valac-0.16-vapi, valac-0.18-vapi
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: you didn't answer my question
<angs> thank you llutz
<llutz> angs: maybe one of those is what you need
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: Only thing that i can say is thats the part of my learning Curve :)..
<ActionParsnip> Howcode:   echo " options iwlwifi power_save=0 swcrypto=1 bt_coex_active=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: what, learn that the warnings put in by the developers are actually true.......really?
<howcode> ok what did that do?
<ActionParsnip> Howcode: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> Howcode: created a file to put options on the module when it gets loaded
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: agree !! :), but there must be a way out !! developers takes care of that also :D
<howcode> actionparsnip: ok, im just updating to a new ubuntu version so ill test it then, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: try:   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<savio> hi all
<ChallengerX> Ubuntu is better without compiz or unity
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: thanks, will check !!
<savio> ChallengerX, everybody has his/her own test
<ChallengerX> compiz and* unity :)
<yourimym1> what do u suggest insted
<ActionParsnip> ChallengerX: totally agree
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: xubuntu imho, or minimal + fluxbox :)
<ioria> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<F3Speech> I've just changes my server from reserved dhcp to static ip and am unable to resolve/ping outside adresses. Can anyone suggest what I need to change/check to resolve this. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Yourimym1
<ubottu> Yourimym1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ioria> F3Speech: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<terminal> I am having an absolute crisis today, I would appreciate any help, I can't find anyone that knows the answer to this problem.
<bekks> terminal: We cant help you without knowing something about the problem. :P
<terminal> lol, right.
<resno> pretty much.. we arent mind readers... and this chat is active
<terminal> I have a USB Stick, formatted as Mac OS X Extended (Journaled)
<bekks> !detail | terminal
<bekks> !details | terminal
<ubottu> terminal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<terminal> I copied the folders from my home folder on my mac onto this stick.  I can't access these folders and files now b/c I don' thave permissions.
<terminal> Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<terminal> I used root access in Nautilus to copy the folders to my desktop, but still I can't do anything else with them, no permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: when you unplugged it from the mac, did you safely remove it in software before physically unplugging
<terminal> yes, I always do.
<jrib> terminal: if you hadn't copied them as root, you'd have ownership
<terminal> They work perfectly on Mac, just not here.  And the Mac is sold.
<Nils_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: you will need to use chown in terminal to assign ownership to your user
<terminal> Can you type the exact command?  I don't know terminal.
<Nils_> I got a problem. Each time I install the propiertary driver for my Hybrid Intel and Radeon 3650 graphics card, applications like steam refuse to start.
<Nils_> Any advise?
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/Desktop/*
<F3Speech> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605014/
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: run that exact command
<ActionParsnip> Nils: avoid hybrid graphics
<Nils_> That's a bit too late
<terminal> The files and folders have to be in the desktop right?
<terminal> I'm in Root Nautilus.
<ActionParsnip> Nils_: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: just run the command, when did anyone advise to run nautilus?
<vrtsvas> hi everyone
<ioria> F3Speech: try do add : dns-search example.com         dns-nameservers 78.46.86.74 212.117.175.185 (or your preferred)
<ActionParsnip> Nils_: I've never seen a success with that switchable mess
<terminal> Did not work.
<terminal> Only in "Root Nautilus", are the folders and files visible and off of the stick.
<ioria> F3Speech: on two lines
<terminal> I think this is becuase I copied the actual "Home Folder" files in Mac to the disk, I should have made my own folders.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: run:  ls -la ~/Desktop      what is output please.  Use http://pastie.org  to host the output
<F3Speech> ioria: example.com?
<ioria> F3Speech: yes, it doesn't mind for now
<vrtsvas> thanks
<terminal> Did not work.  I can only see these files in Root Nautilus.  I can't copy or move them anywhere else.  Those commands did not work either.  "Permission Denied"
<ioria> F3Speech: don't forget to restart the network service
<F3Speech> ioria: ok ping google works now
<yourimym1> how can i use unity 2d insted of unity 3d in QQ , how to manually install it !!!
<F3Speech> whats the example.com line all about should havbe me my local domain name?
<ioria> F3Speech: try the browser and others stuff to be sure
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: I already answered you
<F3Speech> ioria: its server install
<ioria> F3Speech: oh...
<ActionParsnip> Yourimym1: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/main/base/unity-2d
<F3Speech> ioria: but since there 2 of me in this channel we can assume its working the other is my server bnc
<terminal> I can only bring the files from the USB Stick to the computer when using Root Nautilus, but I can't do anything else with them.
<ioria> F3Speech: ok.... maybe ask the long beards for more details about your problem
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: can you give the output I asked for please
<terminal> Action: what output?
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: do you see the files on you user desktop?
<terminal> No, just when in gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: then you have put them on root's desktop, not your users as you are running the app as root
<alimj> Does anyone know that why this command works wells in bash but does not work in cron:  wget -O $(date +"%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M").jpg -q -t 1 "http://..."
<terminal> I can do that, but then how would I move them to a hard disk, or my user file?  I want to unlock them completely.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: this is one reason to not run nautilus as root, it confuses new users
<arvut> hi, how do I check which flashversion I have installed? It's been awhile since I maintained an ubuntu system (working in gentoo nowadays) and I'm not exactly keen on how it works here
<terminal> lol I was told on here to run in root by someone.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: cut the files then navigate to /home/your username/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: I don't recommend it, it causes more effort
<arvut> terminal: I prefer to work in root when I have the privs :P
<escott_> alimj, cron does not run jobs in a shell
<terminal> Action: permission denied.
<terminal> Won't allow cut/paste.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: put the files in your user home then run the chown command
<dstaubsauger> arvut: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<terminal> I can't get them into my user home at all.
<terminal> Root home I can.
<matrix155> hi all want to point out if play mu that new server http://unlimitedmu.biz medium server is opened
<alimj> escott: Do you know anyway to timestamp files in cron?
<escott_> alimj, if you want to run it in a shell. then make a shell script for it
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: you can, you need to go up a folder til you see 'home' then go into your user's folder
<bjpcjp> hello world .. anybody familiar with missing flash plugins issues (12.04, on Chrome)
<alimj> escott: The file I want to download is dynamically changed every 5 minutes, I need cron
<escott_> alimj, so have cron call the shell script
<escott_> alimj, also every 5 minutes it too frequent to be calling cron IMHO. look at using one of the filesystem event tools
<jrib> alimj: escott is suggesting you put your logic in a shell script and then just use cron to call the shell script.  You might try giving the full path to wget though, I think what you have should work otherwise...
<terminal> I'm at home.  My users home.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: paste the files
<terminal> Permission Denied.
<dstaubsauger> alimj: alternatively, use this: bash -c "whateveryouwantbutmakesurethequotationmarsareescapedproperly"
<escott_> alimj, if you install inotify tools then you can trigger a push on file creation from the remote side
<alimj> jrib: I will try that. Thanks
<terminal> I only see the files in gksudo nautilus, then I cut, then navigate to my user folder, try to paste, and get error, permission denied.
<terminal> Only the folders that were created by OSX are affected by this.
<arvut> dstaubsauger: I need to know exactly which version I have installed, as the one that appearently is installed right now (probably the latest one) doesn̈́'t seem to work anymore. its a 10.04 system
<jrib> terminal: please prefix what you say with the person's nick if you're speaking to someone specific
<escott_> terminal, trying to cut from an OSX partition implies trying to delete. write mode for OSX partitions is only supported if the journal is disabled
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: are they just files, or are there folders too
<alimj> escot, dstaubsauger, jirib: will look into all those solutions, thanks
<arvut> also, how do I remove old kernels? can I just delete them from boot and edit grub? or is there another preferable way to do it in ubuntu?
<terminal> Action: folders and files.
<dstaubsauger> arvut: you might laugh, but there's actually a firefox plugin that fixes flash m( https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<terminal> Action: only ones that are affected are the ones that were created by OS X.  But the files in those folders are affected as well
<dstaubsauger> if you're using ff of cause
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: sudo cp /root/Desktop ~/Desktop/Desktop
<a11r> take a look at my blog and advise me to improve it http://pcandnettech.blogspot.in/
<a11r> take a look at my blog and advise me to improve it http://pcandnettech.blogspot.in/
<jrib> a11r: don't do that please
<terminal> Action: ran it
<BluesKaj> allr no polls or solicitations here please
<jrib> arvut: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ will tell you what version of flash you have.  To remove old kernels, remove the corresponding linux-image* package in apt
<terminal> Action: No effect.
<ActionParsnip> Arvut: if you remove unused kernels it will clean up grub
<terminal> Action: my user name is "matthew" in ubunto
<a11r> News about twitter: http://pcandnettech.blogspot.in/2013/02/twitter-hacked-and-250000-accounts.html
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: you get the idea.
<a11r> News about twitter: http://pcandnettech.blogspot.in/2013/02/twitter-hacked-and-250000-accounts.html
<dstaubsauger> a11r: that's way offtopic
<terminal> Action: ?
<DJones> a11r: ok, but do you have an Ubuntu support question
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: use nautilus to copy to your users home folder and chown the files
<a11r> News about twitter: http://pcandnettech.blogspot.in/2013/02/twitter-hacked-and-250000-accounts.html
<terminal> Action: Doesn't work.
<a11r> News about twitter: http://pcandnettech.blogspot.in/2013/02/twitter-hacked-and-250000-accounts.html
<dstaubsauger> can somebody please ban a11r?
<terminal> God I wish I was smarter right now.
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: i tried the steps suggested... but those doesnot seems to work
<xxx1234> hello
<dstaubsauger> terminal: is root allowed to write in your user's home folder?
<jil> hello
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: that's all I know.  I think compiz is a joke
<terminal> dstuabsauger: How would I know that?  I'm logged in as matthew now.
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: could try in #compiz
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: no problem and thanks a ton for your time and help :)
<jil> I see in the man pages that there is a difference in between upgrade and dist-upgrade. The later respecting dependecies versionning.  right.  So should I only use dist-upgrade?
<arvut> dstaubsauger: isn't root normally above superusers in privs, and can therefor write anywhere?
<dstaubsauger> terminal: sudo touch /home/matthew/test
<terminal> Action/dstaub:I have two Nautilus windows open, matthew's and root's.  Files are in root's.
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: One more thing, uninstalling it will solve the purpose ?
<dstaubsauger> arvut: root does not neccessarily have write permissions, but it is always allowed to change those permissions
<escott_> jil, i usually use upgrade until i get stuck, then use dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Jil: I use upgrade then dist-upgrade.  Gets al updates
<terminal> dstaubsauger: what did that command do?
<escott_> jil, things that are dangerous (like swapping core libraries or upgrading apt itself) will get stuck behind the dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: no, the settings will still stand, so it won't change anything
<dstaubsauger> terminal: root created an empty file called "test" in your home directory
<jil> but then why two distincs commands?
<arvut> dstaubsauger: I see.. sounds rather pointless to be logged in as root without all permissions anywhere in the system. kinda defeats the purpose of root
<ActionParsnip> Suniljoshi: once again,  the warnings on apps aren't there for fun
<fedor_> i have issues with my webcam. In w8 it works flawlessly while here in u12-04 i am not seen by my converser, i.e. the screen is green for him/her
<terminal> sdausager: Negative.
<fedor_> whoever encountered that?
<ActionParsnip> Fedor_: if yu run cheese, is it ok?
<escott_> terminal, do you have encrypted home?
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: Totally agree!!! :)
<fedor_> yep
<terminal> escott: yes
<jrib> alimj: oh, and you need to escape percent signs because cron treats those as newlines apparently
<terminal> That's the problem isn't it.
<escott_> arvut, there are some special cases but generally root can do whatever he/she wants
<ActionParsnip> Fedor_: correct colours etc?
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: Doing wrong things... will teach more .. else doing things in one go  :)
<arvut> is there a faster way to remove kernels than purging them one by one? I have around 30 to remove and only want to keep -45-generic and -44-generic
<escott_> terminal, but you are logged in at the moment
<terminal> escott: Yes.
<jil> is dist-upgrade a kind of super upgrade then, handling importante upgrades? in that case I should not run it as much as upgrade.  But from the man it seems more secure.???
<SunilJoshi> ActionParsnip: But really appreciate your help and support :)!!
<terminal> escott: As matthew
<fedor_> <ActionParsnip>i do not get it. That occurs in flash-based applications.
<jrib> arvut: depends if you can script it faster than you can type it out I guess.  There's no built-in way that I know of if that's what you are asking
<jil> escott_, ActionParsnip, thx
<escott_> terminal, and you were trying to "sudo touch /home/matthew/test" but couldn't
<terminal> escott: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Arvut: you can use wildcards, so if you have 2.xx kernels and a few 3.xx kernels, you can use an asterisk to remove more kernels in one step
<escott_> terminal, that should work, but maybe there is something going on with the encrypted home
<terminal> escott: how to unencrypt.
<terminal> escott: i do'nt need it encrypted
<ActionParsnip> Fedor_: ahhh, you use an nvidia gpu don't you?
<escott_> jil, i have not read that portion of the man page, but in practice thats what i do
<fedor_> yes, that's right
<fedor_> <ActionParsnip>but why than i should have troubles if cheese works properly
<dstaubsauger> terminal try this: open nautilus, go to /home, right click matthew, give everybody all permissions, copy paste the files to mattew's desktop, revert permissions to what they used to be
<jrib> jil: dist-upgrade just install new dependencies when package dependencies change.  In practice the only packages I've seen do that is the linux-image-* packages for your kernel.  The upgrade update-manager does is more similar to dist-upgrade
<terminal> dstaubsauger: I don't see matthew in nautilus
<alimj> jirin: scott_: It appears that using a bash script and calling it from cron works (both on my local Ubuntu and My Remote CentOS).
<escott_> jil, do move to a non-encrypted home you just copy all the files except the ~/.Private folder to a new directory and then try to make that your home directory
<ActionParsnip> Fedor: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe; echo "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<escott_> jil, sorry
<terminal> NM
<escott_> terminal, do move to a non-encrypted home you just copy all the files except the ~/.Private folder to a new directory and then try to make that your home directory. but i dont think that should be your problem
<jil> escott_ no problem :)
<Kneferilis1> hello, suppose you split your terminal in two, are those two foreground or two background processes?
<Kneferilis1> with screen?
<alimj> escott_: Now my question is why should I avoid it for every 5 minute? The file is small (170k) and the remote server is very fast
<jrib> terminal: imo you should be pastebinning the result of the ls command ActionParsnip asked you about so that we have more information than "i tried 3 different things and they don't work somehow"
<dstaubsauger> terminal: alternatively, copy the files to /tmp as root, and then copy them from there to your home directory as matthew
<escott_> alimj, having cron wakeup every 5 minutes is a bit heavy. and you are still exposed to race conditions if the network slows
<alimj> escott_: I am downloading traffic maps (in jpeg format) from a remote server. Map is updated every 5 minutes. I want to make a video from these maps later
<jil> jrib, if I understand correctly dist-upgrade is an advance  upgrade and in that veine it has more chance to "bug" so I should use upgrade and eventually dist-upgrade when I am prompted to do so.
<escott_> alimj, any reason you can't pull 20 files once an hour?
<ActionParsnip> Fedor_: close all browsers and rerun.  Should be ok
<jrib> jil: I wouldn't call it that.  It just allows for packages to change dependencies.  But you can certainly use that as your update policy; it's sane.
<escott_> alimj, 12 files... can't divide today
<alimj> escott: I already explained my reasons above. the files are traffic maps
<fedor_> i will try it, but can you tell me if i should run one by one, or how, i mean should i copy altogether?
<zykotick9> jil: the gui update manager does the equivalant of dist-upgrade
<alimj> escott_: I want to make video of map changes later
<terminal> Pastebinnin?
<terminal> All: Trying now.
<dstaubsauger> terminal: trying what?
<alimj> escott_: I do not think that network speed and cpu load should be a problem. My remove server is very fast (Dual Core Xeon) and is connected to internet backbone
<escott_> alimj, its your system, but if i were an admin and found someone waking up cron every 5 minutes i would hit them over the head with a frying pan for abusing the cron service
<jil> zykotick9, my fingers get quickly tired with the mouse ;)  ... Anyway I get it cleared now. Thank you too jrib.
<alimj> escott_: The sever is all mine. I am the bad root!
<terminal> dstaubsauger: Ok, no matter what method I try, Permission Denied, only on Mac OS X created folders, not ones I created.  The files in those OS X Created folders are also affected by this.
<terminal> dstaubsauger: I can only copy the files using root nautilus, and only using that.  My disk is encrypted, and I would like to remove encryption as well.
<escott_> terminal, are these files on an OSX disk?
<alimj> escott_: I will monitor everything. Thanks for the help. Bye :)
<terminal> escott: Yes.
<terminal> escott: Mac OS X Extended (Journaled)
<TheGrey> o/ Basically my audio is playing tricks with me. On some videos (flash internet or vlc/mplayer) I get no audio and on some others I get a weird sensation: perfectly clear background sounds...but no vocals/voices...I've checked my alsamixer and everything is bumped up to the max. What can I do to resolve this issue? I had Pulseaudio and then uninstalled it...What can I do? Troubleshoot me please!
<escott_> terminal, as i mentioned earlier thats another concern. you may be able to read the files but you cannot cut and paste them because you cannot modify the OSX disk. nor can you write to other folders in the OSX disk
<escott_> terminal, you need to run some of these terminal commands that you were given earlier before anyone can help you further
<terminal> escott: I can move the folder to my roots desktop, but still I cannot access it.
<terminal> escott: Can I have the commands again?  I ran every single one.
<escott_> terminal, ls -al $HOME; ls -al /path/to/files/you/want/to/copy
<Kneferilis1> suppose you split your terminal in two with screen, are those two foreground or two background processes?
<terminal> escott: I just tried something, I moved a file from that folder to another usb stick, then from there to my users desktop.  It allowed it.
<escott_> Kneferilis1, split it with what?
<jrib> escott_: gnu screen probably :)
<terminal> escott: running commands now.
<ThinkT510> escott: screen or tmux
<jrib> escott_: (I had the same thought)
<escott_> Kneferilis1, now i see you said screen (you didn't the first time)
<escott_> Kneferilis1, you should have two bash shells... foreground/background i dont know how to answer that, thats a bash concept not a screen concept
<terminal> escott: using root nautilus, I copied folder to another USB stick formatted FAT32, then copied from that to my user's home folder.  It allows this.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: you probably copied them to root's home
<JohnSnowstorm> Hey, what's up guys, anyone know how to select wireless networks from the terminal? what's the manager program?
<terminal> Action: Nope, main desktop.
<terminal> Action: matthew's desktop
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  ls -la ~/Desktop | pastebinit
<Kneferilis1> escott_ ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Terminal:  what is output.?
<escott_> terminal, sounds like your "copy" is actually a "cut" or some other operation that would attempt to modify the OSX partition which is impossible
<jrib> JohnSnowstorm: nmcli
<terminal> action: one sec
<JohnSnowstorm> thanks jrib
<terminal> escott/action: about to run that and paste output
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: the command makes a url. Copy it and paste it here
<terminal> Action: Ok.
<terminal> action/escott: that command didn't do anything.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: did pastebinit install?
<terminal> action: going now, sorry
<terminal> escott/action: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605221/
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: how could it not do anything,  when it clearly did...?
<terminal> action: sorry, got confused.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: did you copy the pictures folder from the other system?
<terminal> Actoin: Yes.
<terminal> Action: same exact osx folder from moutain lions home folder.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: then you have full access and are the owner
<JohnSnowstorm> OK, that gives me the network manager with rmeembered networks etc but I can't seem to use it to connect to a network or scan for networks
<JohnSnowstorm> any ideas?
<terminal> Action: so I use root nautilus to copy from the os x usb stick to roots desktop, then copy that back to another usb stick formatted fat 32, then back to my users dsktop and I'm good to go.
<terminal> Action: becuase that's how I did it.
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: you don't need root nautilus now, you have full access to the data
<timon> hi guys
<terminal> Action;: well I mean for all the other folders, there are 15 more
<timon> I have an laptop, with amd brazos APU, and it has a radeon 6320 graphic chip. I have ubuntu 12.10, with all upgrades, and I can't set up the proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: fine but you will need to chown the data every time, why are you using fat?
<timon> i know that the newest amd drivers are supporting the xsever 1.13
<whjms> timon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081559
<timon> is there a easy way to get them?
<terminal> Action: That's just how it was formatted, how should I format it?  Best way?
<ActionParsnip> Terminal: I suggest ntfs, or ext2. There is no outright best
<timon> whjms:well, that is not an option...
<timon> I don't want to downgrade...
<cocomo> hi, when i enter command in terminal to open something like nautilus the terminal is unusable untill i close nautilus. how can i enter commands so that the program runs and i can still run more commands without close programs
<terminal> actoin: for os x in the future prolly ext2 then
<timon> i runned sudo aticonfig --initial, and it stats up
<timon> but it won
<whjms> timon: then what?
<timon> but it won't show the unity stuff
<whjms> timon: what do you mean?
<timon> it shows that i'm not connected to internet, and that's all
<timon> after that notification, all is see is the wallpaper
<timon> is there a ppa with newer amd drivers?
<zykotick9> cocomo: "nautilus &" will give the terminal back
<terminal> action: how to I reformat this stick?  Today is first time using Ubuntu sorry.
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: can i bug you about an issue i'm having here? you're the most knowledgable person active here i know ;-) I'll just start so you don'T need to ask, and you can respond if you have the time... For a few days now, without me knowingly making any changes, network-manager does not start at boot. When I login to this Xubuntu 12.10 I don't have the network manager applet logo. I then sudo start network-manager, and the applet becomes acti
<tomreyn> ve and sets up the LAN connection as it used to be. Would you have any idea why this could be?
<ActionParsnip> Cocomo: or press cRRL+Z and run:  bg
<whjms> timon: can you open up a terminal?
<timon> of course...
<whjms> timon: because if the wallpaper appears, then the driver isn't totally screwed
<timon> whjms: I've removed them for now, because I want it to be usable...
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: isn't network-manager a service?
<scribawf> Facebook games need update flash, but I have latest ver.  any help , is their a workaround ?
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: yes, i do "sudo service network-manager start" to run it
<terminal> escott/action: chowning the data isn't needed, just copying and pasting in that manner I described works.  But why does it do that like that?
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: tried adding the command in /etc/rc.local   above the 'exit 0' line
<timon> whjms: I checked the logs, and it sayd something like : Compiz: could not start window manager, because another is already running
<timon> or something like that
<whjms> timon: did you reboot after uninstalling it?
<timon> yes
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: that could possibly work as a workaround, but that's not a fix, nor would it help determine what is wrong there.
<timon> with the foss drivers it works nice
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: so i'm actually trying to find out what is wrong and how to fix it properly.
<FearfromHell> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: that's all I got
<whjms> timon: sorry, i'm not quite sure why fglrx would refuse to work...someone else might be able to help
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: alright, thanks
<whjms> FearfromHell: what's up?
<FearfromHell> who test dota2 on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: you could look through the logs to see what's what. But if the fix makes it work then who cares
<terminal> escott/action/dstau/: thank you all.  I have no idea why it works like this without chowning the data, but it does.  Beer time.
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: well i know how to recover from such a situation but imagine it's not just me who is running into this issue, this could be bad. i bet many users don't know how to start the network-manager service and are quite helpless without working internet access.
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys I have problem with grub, I have two different version of kernel, When grub takes from latest one, I want make it as, boot with olderversion kernel please guide me.
<tomreyn> so i'm trying to determine the cause and to craft a fix to what looks like an accidentially introduced bug (probably by means of some package upgrade)
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: logs will help
<tomreyn> i've been loking at boot.log but could not spot anything directlyy related. but there are two lines about udev issues.
<zykotick9> dhanasekaran: modify GRUB_DEFAULT= line in /etc/default/grub to change what is default, starting from 0
<dhanasekaran> zykotick9:  GRUB_DEFAULT=1 correct
<Abhijit> !pm | ron__
<ubottu> ron__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zykotick9> dhanasekaran: that would be the 2nd one.  fyi, you need "sudo update-grub" to actually apply changes
<nullby7e> how to install virtualbox dkms modules?
<nullby7e> for the kernel
<tekk> hi , i'm using ubuntu 12.04 as a virtualisation host (KVM / virt) …. my question is… I want to be able to graph and track traffic going to/from specific guest IP addresses (so i can monitor their traffic)
<tekk> would munin / cacti work for this?
<nullby7e> here no one can help this is degenerated couse to ask here
<tekk> wtf
<compdoc> tekk, dont know if kvm has an interface or api you can use to obtain traffic numbers. be an interesting research project
<nronksr> Is there an application in ubuntu that extracts single frames to pictures from an AVCHD stream (.mts) without a cmdline interface?
<tekk> yeah, i think it depends how you setup your kvm
<tekk> although, i thought it would perhaps be possible on the host OS
<dhanasekaran> zykotick9: I want 3.2.0-37-generic as default please check my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605299/ it's show submenu "Previous Linux versions It will take GRUB_DEFAULT=1 pick 3.2. kernel
<tekk> as long as you maintained an IP -> Guest map
<Physicist> I cannot install nothing in my 10.04. Show dpkg error! what can I do?
<tekk> apt-get -f install
<whjms> Physicist: what is the error?
<BluesKaj> !10.04 | Physicist
<xangua> Physicist: you can show us the actual error
<ubottu> Physicist: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<BluesKaj> oops thought it was EOL
<tekk> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<tekk> supported until?
<whjms> weird
<zykotick9> dhanasekaran: just start you system and count the grub entries...  i'm not gonna try parsing your grub.cfg (FYI don't edit that file)
<nronksr> zykotick9: Is there an easy way of doing that without actually rebooting?  (curious)
<Physicist> Setting up subterfuge (4.3-bt0) ... tar: SubterfugePublicBeta4.3.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors /var/lib/dpkg/info/subterfuge.postinst: line 6: cd: subterfuge/: No such file or directory python: can't open file 'installer_old.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory rm: cannot remove `Subt
<Geet> can i install any ubuntu version on an 8gb flashdrive?
<Physicist> Guys, this is the error!
<xangua> Geet: sure, just don't expect a long life for that flashdrive ;)
<xangua> ir you mean a persisten install
<whjms> Physicist: are you sure it downloads the package correctly? maybe the mirror's having issues and it can't download the package
<Geet> xangua, why that?
<MaxBoivin> so, what's in the box?
<chop> [B:q
<whjms> Geet: flash memory has a limited # of reads and writes
<Geet> xangua, I tried a persistent install but after some days the usb stopped booting. then I have to redo the process.
<Geet> whjms, but is that number too less?
<Physicist> whjms, actually I am using backtrack that is based in ubuntu 10.04. I tryed install amarok and show errors!
<whjms> Geet: it depends on the size of memory, the manufacturing quality, and how much data you're transferring. with normal use it's not noticeable, but if you boot from it frequently, it might die earlier
<Geet> whjms, how about once or twice a day?
<whjms> Physicist: backtrack still uses apt-get,  right?
<xangua> !backtrack | Physicist whjms
<ubottu> Physicist whjms: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Physicist> whjms, yes!
<xangua> Geet: sounds like the definition of frequently :P
<Geet> :D
<whjms> Geet: i'm not an expert on this kind of stuff. maybe someone else can help
<CoreyBR> hello
<whjms> hi!
<Geet> ok.. but still I may risk it.. anyways flashdrives do come for throw away prices and a live usb will be very useful for me. thanks
<whjms> sure, why not
<timon> but is anyone using the proprietary drivers with lastest ubuntu 12.10?
<CoreyBR> how do i assign the combination "ctrl + x" to the cut function?
<timon> how are you dealing with xsever 1.13?
<hatake> hy i want to make proxy server, what best for partition squid. reiseferfs or btrfs ?
<whjms> CoreyBR: in the terminal?
<timon> it is working ootb?
<CoreyBR> whjms: i dont know, well i'll google for it
<kingbeast> Ben64, you there?
<whjms> hatake: this might help: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=reiser4_linux35&num=1
<timon> whjms: do you use fglrx?
<MaxBoivin> Ok!  we get it... open the box now!
<whjms> timon: yes, but i'm not on ubuntu now
<cam`> how do i get the top menu bar to always show "File Edit View" instead of just on hover
<whjms> timon: i'm actually considering switching back to catalyst (fglrx has some video corruption issues)
<timon> whjms: but are the proprietary drivers working out of the box?
<timon> aham...
<randomx> i formatted a external hdd to fat32 is there any way to restore the files?
<whjms> cam: check out number 20 on this list: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/important-thingstweaks-to-do-after.html
<randomx> i accidentally formatted an external hdd to fat32 is there any way to restore the files?
<cam`> whjms: i don't really wanna disable it, i just want it to show the menu
<grweq> randomx: quick format? or full?
<whjms> cam: so you want it to always be there?
<randomx> grweq: with tha command sudo  mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdc1
<zykotick9> grweq: you obviously don't know the difference between MS's quick and full format, or you wouldn't be asking that question.
<cam`> it's there but i want it to always display the "File Edit View" in the top of the bar
<sunsetlover> hey all, how can i resize the partition which ubuntu installed on it ?
<cam`> it's a really minor complaint
<randomx> zykotick9: can you help me about this?
<cam`> i think in OSX those menus are always displayed
<grweq> zykotick9: don't argue with me, help the guy instead, if you know better
<hatake> whjms, thank you for info
<whjms> cam: there's an option in ccsm (compizconfig settings manager) to always show it, but i remember ccsm breaking unity, so it's risky
<cam`> i've avoid fiddling with compiz
<whjms> hatake: google is your friend ;)
<zykotick9> grweq: i'm not arguing with you.  FYI the ONLY difference, is a full format does a scan after.
<ioria> sunsetlover: i'm not sure, i think with the live disk
<cam`> whjms: thanks for the link.  there's other good stuff in here
<joe-thomas> Hey all. I'm using a laptop with the broadcom 4313 wireless adapter, which is one of the least supported broadcom chips. Using brcmsmac has so far been the only method which recognizes my card, but it freezes the whole system when I try to enable wireless. Any ideas?
<randomx> so anybody who knows?
<hatake> whjms, :D
<sunsetlover> ioria : do you think gparted can do the job
<ioria> sunsetlover: i never did that, but ... yep :-)
<grweq> randomx: systemrescuecd may help
<randomx> grweq: what is that
<grweq> randomx: ask google
<MaxBoivin> BTW, Lightworks beta is now available
<sunsetlover> ioria: i tried gparted and i can not do what i need with this app. i think i have to try another app
<MaxBoivin> what did Alan thought of this?
<ioria> sunsetlover: you tied the live disk ???
<ioria> sunsetlover: you tried the live disk ???
<whjms> sunsetlover: remember, you can't resize the active partition (the partition that's in use right now)
<sunsetlover> ioria: no i did not
<hatake> whjms, reisefer4 best
<ioria> sunsetlover: you can'u use gparted for that when the filesystem is mounted
<whjms> hatake: cool!
<ioria> sunsetlover: you can't  use gparted for that when the filesystem is mounted
<MaxBoivin> it's the beard
<DJones> MaxBoivin: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<randomx> grweq: can you suggest another one because this takes ages...
<whjms> randomx: data recovery takes time...
<sunsetlover> whjms: the problem that i installed ubuntu with windows 7 by using wubi tool from windows and by mistake i make the partiton to be used by ubuntu 30gb and i want to make it bigger
<ioria> sunsetlover: you need the umount the fs.... so when you put the live disk the fs is not mounted yet
<hatake> whjms, lusca or squid
<randomx> whjms: i mean only for download
<MaxBoivin> Djones, sorry, wrong channel
<sunsetlover> ioria: aha ok i think i will try it
<dalton2345> sunsetlover, you can do it with gparted from ubuntu
<whjms> sunsetlover: download the gparted live cd, burn it, boot into it, and BE CAREFUL
<dalton2345> very easy to do
<whjms> hatake: i have no idea. i've never run a server, so it's up to you
<sunsetlover> whjms: where can i found the live cd for this app
<whjms> sunsetlover: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<hatake> whjms, ok
<dalton2345> you have gparted on ubuntu
<dalton2345> log on ubuntu
<sunsetlover> whjms: thank you
<dalton2345> sunset you can do it from ubuntu
<sunsetlover> dalton2345: how ?
<darrell> I can't seem to be able to get out of full screen mode....any suggestions?
<dalton2345> gparted is in ubuntu already
<nevada-smith_> hi darrell  its me
<dalton2345> are you on ubuntu now?
<whjms> darrell: ESC ?
<sunsetlover> yes i am
<darrell> Hi N
<dalton2345> go to system/administration
<dalton2345> you should see gparted
<grweq> randomx: you basically need testdisk. sudo apt-get install testdisk
<sunsetlover> sorry for disturbing you guys but i'm new in linux
<sunsetlover> aha ok
<whjms> sunsetlover: nah, that's why this channel exists!
<randomx> grweq: done that.what next?
<dalton2345> sunsetlover, its fine we were all new :)
<sunsetlover> dalton2345: i found gparted and runned it
<MadsRC> I have a file 17000 lines long consisting of ip's and ports seperated by :'s. Is there any way I can sort and remove dublicates that match everything before the ":"? - I know uniq can do it, but that checks the whole line and not just everything up to the ":"
<sunsetlover> dalton2345: what after ?
<dalton2345> cool...now you should be able to resize it
<darrell> Also how can I register my email addy and password with Ubuntu, it isn't in their files although I've been on for 3 months
<nronksr> sunsetlover: boot a live ISO and use gparted to resize your partitions (can't resize a currently mounted partition).
<jrib> MadsRC: uniq can check only specific fields, see its man page.  You are sorting too right?
<ioria> nronksr: thank you :-P
<llutz> MadsRC: "sort -t \: -u"  ?
<darrell> thank you whjms
<whjms> darrell: no prob
<sunsetlover> dalton2345: it says that i have to unmount the partition. and i cannot unmount it coz it active
<DJones> darrell: Do you mean register your nickname for the #ubuntu channel?
<MadsRC> jrib, from what I could se in the man page of uniq, you could specify the number of characters to check, but that won't work, as there's an uneven amount of characters before the : (and yes, I sort it first :D)
<sunsetlover> i'll be right back after i finish resizing the partition
<ioria> sunsetlover: do you remember whan we talk about the live disk ? :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<MadsRC> llutz, Thanks, I'll try that :D
<jrib> MadsRC: you can also specify fields
<sunsetlover> ioria: you are right. sorry for not listening to you
<nronksr> ioria: haha, yeah, I was a bit in the backlog. XD
<dalton2345> ok sunsetlover you need the live version
<ioria> ^_^
<MadsRC> jrib, Oh, Let me look at the man again :D
<darrell> boy r u fast whjms....yikes!
<sunsetlover> brb guys
<whjms> darrell: touch typing helps
<jrib> MadsRC: you have to use sort anyway though, so you may as well just use the -u switch llutz pointed out
<darrell> DJones hi and thx. No my nickname is Darrell what it was asking for last night was my email address and password, It wasn't recognized
<thomedy> im trying to set up a "xampp for linux" mail server on my machine so the site im building can take advantage of mail
<darrell> This old dog hasn't a clue to what that is...lol
<thomedy> but i cant figure out if im installing in ubuntu or in lammpp and i hop yo0u understand wha ti mean by the difference
<zykotick9> !xampp > thomedy
<thomedy> well bassically lampp
<ubottu> thomedy, please see my private message
<Cida> Hey guys... I have an issue with using WiFi with my laptop. I'm running Xubuntu, and I guess this distro has a lot of issues with that
<thomedy> may i please start with this question and if its still inapprorpriate i will try something else... in a lampp install do i do it through lamp or is it
<darrell> Esc, only temporarely fixed the problem
<thomedy> http://johnny.chadda.se/article/mail-server-howto-postfix-and-dovecot-with-mysql-and-tlsssl-postgrey-and-dspam/
<Cida> So, how do I get WiFi up and running on Xubuntu?
<nronksr> Anybody work with video?  What's the easiest way to take still pictures from video?   gui recommendation would be wonderful
<dalton2345> Cida, you should maybe go to a xubuntu channel
<thomedy> cida check out sudo rfkill list that will tel you if your blocked rfsignal... hardblock is the switch/button on your comp... and then you can do iwlist scan to see if you have a network the one your looking for iis wlan0
<thomedy> i think im close
<MadsRC> jrib, Well "sort -t \: -u inputfile > outputfile" did delete some 7000 lines, but a manual skim reveals several lines where the part before the ":" is the same
<jrib> MadsRC: you still want to specify which column to sort with respect with I guess
<Physicist> I'm in dual-boot: ubuntu 12.10 and backtrack. Exist a rapdly way to re-install ubuntu and don't "touch" in the backtrack?
<t4b> Does anyone know whether "beep" uses the internal speaker on the mainboard of the pc (which I'm pretty sure is missing here) or the normal speakers connected to the pc?
<MonkeyDust> t4b  to find out, turn off the speakers
<whjms> t4b: i believe it uses the internal speaker
<whjms> t4b: 'man beep'
<Physicist> I'm in dual-boot: ubuntu 12.10 and backtrack. Exist a rapdly way to re-install ubuntu and don't "touch" in the backtrack?
<seyfarth> my work uses svn 1.6, but i'm getting 1.7 from the software repos. anyone know if there's another package?
<whjms> Physicist: it depends which partition your bootloader is on
<dbrom> how do i restrict a user from going above there home directory... I am setting up users in a freeNAs box and the users are able to go to /mnt/Users/name then go up to /mnt/Users - whch I dont want
<jrib> MadsRC: in the end you don't care about the ports right?  You just want a list of unique IPs?
<MadsRC> jrib, unfortunately I need the ports :P
<t4b> MonkeyDust, that would work if it would output anything. :-)
<jrib> MadsRC: so then sort does the right thing for you?
<ioria> nronksr: maybe... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968353
<t4b> whjms, man page said "pc speaker", but I didn't know which one is meant with that
<whjms> t4b: it's internal speaker. yeah, it's confusing.
<MadsRC> jrib, Well, It sorts the mright, but I don't need 2 entries on the same IP with different ports. I just need the IP's listed once, with atleast one of the ports in the list
<t4b> whjms, ok, thanks
<Physicist> whjms: If I delete the Ubuntu partition, I'll can install ubuntu again, right?
<jrib> MadsRC: oh
<randomx> grweq: i forgot to mention one more thing it shows that the space is used so this is a good thing right?
<whjms> Physicist: yeah. of course, you have to be careful to select the right partition during installation
<SonikkuAmerica> Physicist: (I would suggest doing that from Ubuntu live media.)
<t4b> So the internal speaker is indeed missing. Any way I can redirect beep's beeps to the external ones or is there an alternate programm which, too, can output beeps of variable length and frequency in a simple way?
<MadsRC> jrib, Yeah :P I could just write a quick and dirty python script to do it, but I KNOW there is a way to do it with built-in tools :D
<yezariaely> anyone knows how I can start ubuntu keyboard manager from the command line?
<jrib> MadsRC: only way I see is for you to use uniq and to use uniq, you can only *skip* fields.  Since the field you care about is first, you could swap them so 1:2 -> 2:1, then use uniq, then swap them back.  That's what comes to mind.  You can ask #bash for better suggestions
<SonikkuAmerica> t4b: [ sudo apt-get install beep ]
<SonikkuAmerica> t4b: Only one problem: It assumes you have an internal system bell. (Kind of a recursive problem.)
<MadsRC> jrib, So basicly reverse each line, asking uniq to skip first field and then reverse the line again?
<ElMa> Hey
<ElMa> i need some help :P
<jrib> MadsRC: that's what comes to mind, yes.  There's probably a better way
<MonkeyDust> ElMa  let's hear it
<ElMa> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my PC
<MadsRC> jrib, I'm gonna give it a try :D
<t4b> SonikkuAmerica, that's the program I'm using. But I don't have an internal speaker (or it's broken, I don't really care). What I would like to do is output those beeps to another speaker anyway.
<ElMa> problem is, can't boot cuz of nomodeset
<whjms> t4b: you might be able to do something with 'aplay'. try 'sudo cat /dev/mem | aplay' just to test
<ElMa> once i go on nomodeset
<ElMa> i get a command line
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: Graphics?
<ElMa> and im a noob, so idk how to install or run a desktop enviroment from there
<ElMa> ye
<ElMa> im on a 2500k
<ElMa> no VgA
<FloodBot1> ElMa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: HDMI? DVI? (Not sure.)
<ElMa> HDMI
<t4b> whjms, aplay works as expected (it outputs noise). Hmm, now I need to figure out how to use it. Thanks for the tip. :-)
<Physicist> SonikkuAmerica, I got a pendrive! Is it possible?
<ElMa> i mean, the Nomodeset works, but it gets me to a command line and idk what to do from there.
<SonikkuAmerica> Physicist: What do you mean, is it possible?
<llutz> MadsRC: awk -F":" '{print $1":"$2}' foo |sort  -n -u
<ElMa> anyone?
<Physicist> SonikkuAmerica, reinstall ubuntu without change something in backtrack.
<whjms> t4b: if you just want to play a specific tone, you can just output '1' a few thousand times to a file and have aplay read it. there's a frequency option for aplay, i think
<SonikkuAmerica> Physicist: Yep. (Provided you can boot from that pendrive, or a DVD.)
<randomx> i accidentally formatted my external hdd using sudo  mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdc1.how can i restore the files?
<MadsRC> llutz, Thanks, that did delete some 15000 lines :P I think it did it
<t4b> whjms, yeah. I just tried: (while test 0; do echo -ne \x00; done) | aplay That works nicely.
<ZombieReznov> is this irc.ubuntu.com?  it says freenode on my server tab...  is it the same thing?  yes im a noob.
<anduiuandu> ciao
<DJones> ZombieReznov: Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> ZombieReznov, yes, it is.
<ElMa> ... =(
<anduiuandu> !list
<ubottu> anduiuandu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jrib> llutz: isn't the awk statement there a no-op?
<whjms> t4b: if you're smart enough, you can mess around with bitshifting and modulo operations to make dubstep music
<llutz> jrib: not sure, but with a short testfile it just worked this odd way
<jrib> llutz: yeah, I was trying to understand exactly what -n does there :P
<ElMa> #ubuntu-beginners
<MonkeyDust> ZombieReznov  yes, ubuntu support is situated in freenode
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: Try [ xrandr ] from the console.
<Physicist> SonikkuAmerica, whjs: I will do it. Thank you!
<ElMa> thx mate, trying it now
<whjms> t4b: try this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605469/
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: That output (pastebin it here) might help with the diagnosis.
<jrib> llutz: echo '1:7\n1:8\n2:9\n1:5' | sort -n -u   # I guess -n will compare digits until it finds a non-digit?
<jrib> llutz: or decimals, which means it will work for ip-addresses.  I think you abused -n here, but I like it :)
<howcode> hi ubuntu, i was wondering if you know a command to download a bunch of optional packages easily? like i need telepathy-idle but i was wondering if there is one?
<t4b> whjms, not quite what I'm trying to do, but very nice for one line of code. :-)
<AAKO> BOA TARDE SOU NOVATO NO UBUNTU GOSTARIA DE RESPOSTAS
<AAKO> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR?
<SonikkuAmerica> howcode: Just download (not install)?
<uskerine> hi, how could i install a package (openmotif) from multiverse repository? I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04 server and I have checked /etc/apt/source.list to ensure that multiverse repository is uncommented, but I still get "Unable to locate package" while trying apt-get install openmotif. I also did apt-get uupdate.
<DJones> !pt | AAKO
<ubottu> AAKO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<howcode> sonikkuamerica: and install... i just want all the packages i might need without manually apt-getting them all.
<SonikkuAmerica> howcode: You might try installing Synaptic (the old package manager)
<AAKO> OBRIGADO
<SonikkuAmerica> howcode: Depending on your flavor it might already be there (Muon on Kubuntu, Synaptic on Lubuntu)
<Cub> hey i have a problem
<ElMa> SonikkuAmerica; used Randxr "can't get display"
<Cub> when im at the logon screen ubuntu 12.10 wont let me use the number pad to enter numbers
<Cub> how can i fix this?
<ElMa> "can't open display"*
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa, sounds like drivers are missing then.
<SonikkuAmerica> Cub: Check your "Num Lock." Is it on?
<ElMa> uhm
<ElMa> Sonikku, what can i do then?
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: Kind of obvious. :) What's your graphics card again?
<ElMa> no vga, im running a intel 2500k
<Cub> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: That's a processor, not a graphics card.
<randimiller> anyone have suggestions on a video player? I have Totem, but it says that the DVD is encrypted
<ElMa> lol i know
<ZombieReznov> Are there alternatives to Jupiter since it's not going to be updated anymore?
<sajan> randimiller: VLC Player is great.
<ElMa> but they do work as graphic car
<ElMa> d
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: Yes. It's called the Intel HD 3000.
<randimiller> thanks sajan will give that one a shot
<ElMa> oh, i didn't knew that.
<ElMa> kinda noobish
<SonikkuAmerica> ElMa: Does it use NVIDIA Optimus?
<ElMa> i dont think so, let me google
<SonikkuAmerica> Everyone: I'll brb, gotta restart
<ioria> ElMa: do you have a remote controller for the  HDMI ?
<ElMa> nope and nope
<ZombieReznov> I think I'm on a 2500k too.
<randimiller> ZombieReznov: what is Jupiter?
<ZombieReznov> Jupiter is this program/app thing I use for power management on my laptop
<An_Ony_Moose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605536/ why is this happening?
<randimiller> ahh
<ZombieReznov> It's pretty cool (literally) even though it crashes every now and then, but I heard the person running it won't be updating anymore and I'd like to have a good alternative if it isn't compatible some day
<nronksr> ioria: I'll take a look, thnx for the link.
<MonkeyDust> An_Ony_Moose  try 'jockey', without -gtk
<sunsetlover> hey guys, i'm back
<An_Ony_Moose> MonkeyDust: command not found
<An_Ony_Moose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1605570/ also
<careless> hey guys is there any way to save my xgamma settings
<MonkeyDust> An_Ony_Moose  try 'locate jockey'
<careless> for between xserver restarts
<ElMa> Ioria: how can i get my drivers?
<DJones> An_Ony_Moose: Its a known bug 1082158 been confirmed but looks like nothing has been done to fix yet
<An_Ony_Moose> I have jockey-text
<ubottu> bug 1082158 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk is installed but says that it is not " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082158
<An_Ony_Moose> ooh ok, thanks
<sunsetlover> ioria: do you know any thing about wireless devices ?
<DJones> An_Ony_Moose: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234799/i-installed-jockey-gtk-but-how-do-i-run-it
<_aknewhope_> Ubuntu makes me giz
<ioria> sunsetlover: we can try.... united we stand, devided we fall
<careless> i think i should save it to xorg.conf ?
<DJones> An_Ony_Moose: MonkeyDust Seems like jockey-gtk doesn't exist as such anymore, its functionality was merged into software sources
<An_Ony_Moose> oooooh it's been replaced! I see. Thanks DJones
<_aknewhope_> Ubuntu, my friend
<blackthor> MonkeyDust, sounds like a drug i'd like to try :)  what does/did it do ?
<careless> but does the xorg.conf file not exist anymore ?
<ThinkT510> careless: it doesn't exist by default, but if you make one it will be obeyed
<oupateddie> I'm trying to drag and drop files in Nautilus but cannot get it done to copy files to a bookmark. Is there anything I am missing here?
<careless> hm i just wanted to add the gamma setting, i dont know exactly how the file is susposed to look like
<ThinkT510> !xorgconf | careless
<ubottu> careless: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Senjai> alright
<Senjai> I think i just majorly screwed up my network
<Senjai> I'm trying to setup a static IP for my laptop
<Senjai> So i can get apache working externally
<oupateddie> Are there any permissions to set to be able to drag and drop files in Nautilus from a folder into a bookmark folder on the left side of the screen?
<Senjai> But after changing /etc/network/interfaces
<Senjai> eth0 dissapeared from ifconfig
<sunsetlover> ioria: first thank your help about resizing partition. second i have wireless device installed default by ubuntu , but the problem that it is not working normally, so how can we fix this problem
<Senjai> but I still have a connection
<Senjai> and the connection manager crashed
<ioria> sunsetlover: you loose packets when you ping ?
<lbj_90> Everytime my computer comes back from standby and before xscreensaver is displayed I get '[2.351259] kvm: disabled by bios'. After reading around I'm still not sure what kvm is but I'm pretty sure it's not installed so I don't know where to start but it'd be nice to get rid of the delay
<Senjai> Any ideas/
<mehdi_> does anybody here have encounter graphical problem? speciall with Nvidia?
<sunsetlover> i didn't tried to ping on wireless, let me try it, is there any ip must used
<ioria> sunsetlover: ping 8.8.8.8
<lbj_90> mehdi_ what drivers are you using?
<mehdi_> lbj_90, nvidia-current
<thomedy> quick question... im doing the tutorial at
<thomedy> http://library.linode.com/email/citadel/ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin#sph_prerequisites
<thomedy> it has told me to enter my admin user name...
<thomedy> i dont remember ever setting that and if i did how do i find it
<thomedy> wait im sorry
<thomedy> i got it
<thomedy> thats dumb
<_helios_> lol
<lbj_90> I haven't had any running xfce. did you install with ubuntu's additional drivers software?
<oupateddie> I'm trying to drag and drop files in Nautilus but cannot get it done to copy files to a bookmark. Is there anything I am missing here?
<guest_____> Quick question about encryption.
<guest_____> When I installed Ubuntu, I chose to encrypt the disk.  How can I un-encrypt it?
<escott_> guest_____, encrypt home or encrypt the disk?
<guest_____> I have the password, I just need to unencrypt it.  The disk escott.
<escott_> guest_____, i would just reinstall thats easier
<_aknewhope_> How come on most tutorials on Apache HTTP  the default document root is Shown in /var/www/?
<guest_____> escott, thanx.
<ioria> sunsetlover: ping 8.8.8.8
<sunsetlover_> ioria: the ping is not loosing any packets.
<Senjai> _aknewhope_: its where it installs it
<ioria> sunsetlover: so, what's the issue ?
<_aknewhope_> I compiled from source without setting prefix and its in /usr/local/apache2/htdocs/
<_aknewhope_> On ubuntu
<_aknewhope_> I did not install from packages
<jrib> _aknewhope_: because most people are sane and use a package manager :)
<Senjai> _aknewhope_: Well, if you isntall it with the package, it comes with a preconfigured directory
<mehdi_> nobody havig a problem with dash menu?
<Senjai> _aknewhope_: Its best to use /var as by FHS its meant to handle changing data.
<_aknewhope_> Is var/www/ better?
<Senjai> Or where changing data is consistantly found
<_aknewhope_> Senjai: Ok
<Senjai> _aknewhope_: by FHS, yes
<sunsetlover_> my router is beside me and in windows the wireless signal is full but in ubuntu it gives me that the signal is low
<Senjai> NOw i just need help with my issue
<Senjai> :/
<_aknewhope_> FHS is the organization responsible for file structure or directory structure correct?
<jrib> _aknewhope_: I strongly suggest you use packages for something like apache.  Otherwise, you're responsible for updating apache  whenever there is a security issue (and knowing about it)
<ioria> sunsetlover: but your browser or your downloads are slow ?
<llutz>  /srv/www would be more fhs-compliant
<_aknewhope_> jrib: Most likely you are right but I am a tinkerer. Lol
<sunsetlover_> ioria: yes
<ioria> sunsetlover: are you using broadcom drivers ? (lspci)
<_aknewhope_> I have two instances on amazon ec2. One using packed and one compiling myself.
<sunsetlover_> ioria: browsing and downloading in windows is perfect but in ubuntu is very slow
<ioria> sunsetlover: are you using broadcom drivers ? (lspci)
<sunsetlover_> ioria: yes it is default with ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica2> ((back))
<_helios_> sunsetlover_: Are you using wubi or a full install
<_aknewhope_> I will most likely use packed because the amount of steps required to setup everything is mind boggling
<sunsetlover_> helios: i used wubi
<_helios_> sunsetlover_: that's your problem
<ioria> sunsetlover: check if you have installed firmware-b43-installer
<ZombieReznov> some reason wubi installs are really slow...
<ZombieReznov> in my experience anyway
<_helios_> sunsetlover_: wubi is not good for the full Ubuntu experience.
<ioria> sunsetlover: i din't know you are using wubi : /
<SonikkuAmerica2> _helios_: I beg to differ!
<sunsetlover_> so what i have to do ?
<_helios_> SonikkuAmerica2: wubi is slower for the most part, I used it awhile back and it is slower than a real full install.
<ioria> sunsetlover: i don't use wubi... sorry
<_helios_> sunsetlover_: Reinstall Ubuntu as a full install or a true dual boot not using wubi
<SonikkuAmerica2> _helios_: I had virtually no problems with my 2007-model machine. 10 minutes and boom! It was in.
<atael> b
<SonikkuAmerica2> atael: b?
<atael> ohh
<sunsetlover_> the problem that i installed the full version beside windows 7 and it crashed the bootloader of windows, so i got to install it from wubi after fixing the windows bootloader
<Guest96252> sup
<_helios_> sunsetlover_: goto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HANcetKsqc and follow the video and you wont have any problems.
<atael> this is awesome
<SonikkuAmerica2> Hey Guest96252, welcome to #ubuntu! State your problem.
<ioria> sunsetlover: first install windows, then ubuntu
<Guest96252> No problem, just lurking.
<atael> last time I used irc was long time ago
<atael> wha
<SonikkuAmerica2> !ot | atael
<ubottu> atael: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> sunsetlover: windows doesn't like other os
<sunsetlover_> ioria: thats what i did before
<_helios_> sunsetlover_: you will find that video very helpful it shows how to partition and everything properly.
<hatake> where fdisk ?
<ioria> sunsetlover:  ^o^
<SonikkuAmerica2> hatake: fdisk should be there.
<SonikkuAmerica2> hatake: You'll probably need to sudo to use it though.
<urlwolf> chrome suddenly stopped displaying flash videos
<urlwolf> ni
<SonikkuAmerica2> urlwolf: Confetti?
<urlwolf> I see a 'missing plugin' instead
<escott_> hatake, you shouldn't be using fdisk anyways. use parted
<urlwolf> SonikkuAmerica2: ?
<SonikkuAmerica2> urlwolf: Reinstall it. (I don't recommend Chrome for Flash currently. Use Firefox or Opera instead.(
<SonikkuAmerica2> )
<hatake> so ok
<urlwolf> wow
<urlwolf> what happened to chrome?
<SonikkuAmerica2> urlwolf: The current version of Chrome doesn't handle YouTube very well.
<urlwolf> in all platforms? or just linux?
<SonikkuAmerica2> urlwolf: Just Linux.
<seyfarth> urlwolf: turn on html5 - helps http://www.youtube.com/html5
<urlwolf> we always get screwed
<l057c0d3r> _helios_, i dont see why people say wubi is slower..  i have  a wubi install.. and it runs lightning fast
<SonikkuAmerica2> seyfarth: Mmm... all that does is turn the "confetti" red.
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica2, chrome runs youtube flash fine. there must be an other reaseon
<escott_> l057c0d3r, yours would be lightning faster if it wasnt on wubi
<SonikkuAmerica2> OerHeks: In what Linux?
<ZombieReznov> i run chrome flash in chrome fine in ubuntu 12.04
<oupateddie> I'm trying to drag and drop files in Nautilus but cannot get it done to copy files to a bookmark. Is there anything I am missing here?
<_helios_> l057c0d3r: it depends on the system, for most people wubi is slow, It was slow for me as well that's why I got rid of it and did a full install first a dual boot with windows then I got rid of windows completaly
<SonikkuAmerica2> Could just be Wubi, but I'm not sure.
<l057c0d3r> hmm.. i guess i got good luck
<_helios_> l057c0d3r: yep
<l057c0d3r> was thinking hmm i have wubi install..  play skyrim..  works great ..  watch netflix.. works great
<escott_> l057c0d3r, you probably have a lot of ram and arent bothered by slower disk access
<ZombieReznov> how would I install sun java?  I need it for Minecraft, openJDK makes so many bugs in it.
<SonikkuAmerica2> l057c0d3r, ... try YouTube in Chrome and watch it suck miserably... :(
<escott_> ZombieReznov, you have to download it from oracle
<l057c0d3r> actually.. i have chromium.. and i don't have a problem with youtube
<SonikkuAmerica2> Hmm...
<escott_> ZombieReznov, or find one of the PPAs that violates the distribution clauses of the license
<SonikkuAmerica2> Chromium is the same thing, only open-source... maybe I should give it a shot...
<l057c0d3r> now every once in a while i get a bit of lag..
<linxeh> ZombieReznov: there are PPAs that have a script that will download it for you and install it etc
<l057c0d3r> but thats my net access
<linxeh> ZombieReznov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<l057c0d3r> net here cuts out all the time.. need a new provider
<linxeh> I've not tried that for a long time though
<l057c0d3r> i'm so happy with eric hoover ( i believe thats his name) for his netflix-desktop ppa
<l057c0d3r> ran into a few issues.. but found that if the page loads wrong or doesn't look right just right click reload and it works
<gino90> ciao
<gino90> !lista
<ubottu> gino90: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ZombieReznov> thanks I'll try it now
<sunsetlover_> i will try the wireless with live cd and get back to you to give you the results
<ioria> what a wonderful nick
<SonikkuAmerica2> Gee.
<thomedy> im following the ubuntu wiki for mail in citadel at
<thomedy> http://library.linode.com/email/citadel/ubuntu-12.04-precise-pangolin#sph_prerequisites
<thomedy> and i have finished it and went to what i described in /etc/mailname
<thomedy> but nothing is ther... the wiki says run webcit -d if nothing and i did and still nothing
<thomedy> i have it at my.10year.plan
<thomedy> is that a possilbe name
<thomedy> cna i do that
<BigBear> #swig
<l057c0d3r> my question here is has anyone ever got gwibber to work
<l057c0d3r> i mean it works in a way.. if i click update status.. and type a new status it will update my facebook status
<l057c0d3r> but other then that the main app does nothing but say refreshing the whole time.......  never shows anything but a blank white screen\
<l057c0d3r> wonder if it has anything to do with 64bit system
<starriderx> It appears gwibber once worked, by changes to facebook broke it
<Rarrikins_z> How can I get a process to only run when no other processes are using the CPU? nice -n 19 doesn't seem to do much. If I start a niced process and a normal one, both get 50% CPU.
<melvin> Hi. after upgrading to 12.10 my wireless network named "300" isn't found anymore by network manager
<l057c0d3r> starriderx, i see......
<l057c0d3r> i wonder if they will ever fix it...
<starriderx> they may fix it, but then facebook will change something else and break it again
<l057c0d3r> so its not me then.. it really is broken
<l057c0d3r> k
<l057c0d3r> i feel better now'
<starriderx> There is always some process or thread using the cpu a little bit
<starriderx> facebook wants everyone to use their interface, not 3'rd party apps like gwibber
<Rarrikins_z> How do I get a program to use only the unused portion of CPU on top or something to that effect, instead of taking 50% when another program is using a lot of CPU?
<yezariaely> Rarrikins_z: not exactly what you are looking for, but the "nice" value might be helpful
<Rarrikins_z> When I have a process set to nice 19, it still takes up 50% with another competing nice 0 process.
<yezariaely> it controls the greedyness of a process wrt. cpu
<Richturd> hello
<Rarrikins_z> It doesn't seem to do anything.
<Richturd> does anyone know where i can find a website where i can share my portfolio, im looking for work
<kostkon> !ot | Richturd
<ubottu> Richturd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Richturd> where is a good chat room for this question then kostkon
<kostkon> Richturd, don't have a clue :/
<Richturd> well, then you're useless
<starriderx> monster.com?
<Richturd> that's a good one but i was thinking of other stuff
<seyfarth> lol. I think that's the wrong attitude to have if you're looking for work.
<Richturd> where i can put pics of my work
<yezariaely> Richturd: your "niceness" is very bad...
<yezariaely> try xing...
<yezariaely> if you are from germany,
<Richturd> US
<yezariaely> monster if you are from us
<yezariaely> well, anyway this is still OT...
<escott_> Rarrikins_z, the other process is probably unable to use more CPU
<starriderx> Richturd; you might try setting up a blog with your work on wordpress?
<Richturd> you cant post pics of your work on monster (at least i dnt think)
<Richturd> starriderx thats good
<Richturd> whats a good site for that
<xangua> !ot | Richturd starriderx
<ubottu> Richturd starriderx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<starriderx> wordpress
<Richturd> cool
<Richturd> is there a room where i can talk about things of this nature without being told to stay on topic
<seyfarth> Richturd: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Richturd> thnx
<Richturd> satfart
<thomedy> http://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<thomedy> im followingthe tutorial here to set up a mail server
<thomedy> and the first thing it does is to tel me to chang my host name
<thomedy> with hostname newname
<thomedy> and then after that go to etc/hostname
<thomedy> well i did the first now i cant do the second because it is unable to resolve name
<ThinkT510> !hostname | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<thomedy> okay so if i had the new name to /etc/hosts then i cand get into hostname?
<thomedy> i think thats what that is saying
<escott_> thomedy, i dont see what name resolution has to do with editing a file. why can't you just open the file with a text editor and make your changes
<cute_bettong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1088775
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088775 in gwibber (Ubuntu Quantal) "gwibber does not refresh Facebook feeds" [High,Confirmed]
<cute_bettong> comment #16 is the fix for gwibber
<thomedy> i dont know it wasn' tletting me
<thomedy> but i got into hosts and did that and then it let me into hostname
<thomedy> so it seemed to be the answer
<thomedy> oim about to test it
<traubisoda> how can i restart samba service on 12.04?
<ThinkT510> traubisoda: sudo service nameofservice restart
<compdoc> sudo service smbd restart
<compdoc> sudo service smbd status
<traubisoda> ThinkT510 already tried that, it says smdb: unrecognized service :/
<starriderx> traubisoda; spelling error, it's smbd, not smdb
<ThinkT510> traubisoda: wouldn't it be smbd not smdb?
<traubisoda> LOL thank you!!!
<ThinkT510> traubisoda: the d at the end of service names often means daemon
<traubisoda> yeah i knew that, yet i spelled wrong :D
<y2j> i need drivers for amd w8000 firepro
<y2j> not sure how to install
<meet> I have a free drive of 50 gb. I want to create a 30 gb ext4 partition and remaining 20 gb as fat32. At installation it is asking for a mount point for the fat32 partition .  But I just want a free partition that is visible in Windows directly . What do I select?
<l057c0d3r> hmm thanks to cute_bettong i've got gwibber and facebook working again... and after all this time.. the fix was replacing one line in a plugin file with 4 lines....
<l057c0d3r> soooo simple
<ThinkT510> meet: you don't need to create a mountpoint
<cute_bettong> l057c0d3r, im glad that worked for you ^_^
<ThinkT510> meet: i mean you don't have to do it at install, just edit fstab later
<jonah> hi does anyone know the easiest way to set up a localhost test server on my machine just to test web developments, html and mysql etc. Is this the right guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<escott_> meet, whatever you want the mountpoint to be /media/shared would be a decent mountpoint
<otura> is there a way for Evince to not open the sidepanel automatically every time I open a pdf?
<meet> Thinkt510 so is it ok if I select fat32 and just ignore the warning will it be visible?
<ThinkT510> meet: sure, it will still be visable
<ThinkT510> meet: the only mountpoint you need to set at installation is / (which you obviously won't be using fat32 for)
<escott_> meet, what warning
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<verysoftoiletppr> why don't I have /sys/classes/drm?
<meet> Escott_ no mount point selected for fat 32
<meet> Thanks thinkt510
<escott_> meet, why dont you want to set a mountpoint?
<meet> For fat32 it is giving me /dos and /windows as the options
<jakey1> the startup disk creator isnt working for me
<escott_> meet, you should be able to type in your own path
<meet> Any ways I ignored the warning and will check after installation
<jakey1> Im trying to put a server edition of ubuntu on a usb and its comming back with an error
<jakey1> it didnt do that on ealier version of ubuntu
<jakey1> does it make a difference if im running it in a virtual machine, cant see why it would
<jakey1> anyone?
<ThinkT510> jakey1: did you give the vm access to the usb?
<Bob123_> jakey1: I think it does, but I am by no means an expert on this,
<dierot> Hey hey!! I need help to fade in and fade out video on vlc??
<Bob123_> And
<ThinkT510> dierot: vlc is a player not a video editor
<Queen`Bee> can any one recommend me a point of sale app?
<jakey1> ThinkT510, yep usb is connected
<jakey1> I get some kind of dbus error
<dierot> Hey hey!! I need help to fade in and fade out video playback on vlc??
<ThinkT510> jakey1: connected to the host yes, but does the vm see it?
<anonymousraptr> reinstalled ubuntu 12.10 after removal of dual boot system. after adding encryption system is significantly slower. does encryption slow down older machines?
<jakey1> ThinkT510, ye it does, connecting the usb is not a problem, i can cop to it
<thomedy> i get a no protocol specified when i sudo gedit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<thomedy> i thought it was host name but i should be good on that
<starriderx> anonymousraptr; yes, unless you have a hardware encryption module
<Queen`Bee> encryption requires more processing, yes anonymousraptr
<escott_> anonymousraptr, does encryption consume CPU and take time? yes. is it enough to be noticable to you? depends on what is noticable to you.
<escott_> !gksudo | thomedy never sudo gedit
<ubottu> thomedy never sudo gedit: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<verysoftoiletppr> is there a way to check if monitor is connected?
<stuart_> i use sudo
<stuart_> :S
<anonymousraptr> starriderx: once encryption of home folder is selected on installation, can i turn it back off?  or would i have to reinstall?
<Queen`Bee> gksudo is better. there are times when you will have issues because you sudo'd a graphical interface
<escott_> anonymousraptr, if you copy all the files in $HOME except those under ~/.Private to another folder and then make that your home yes
<dinosaurvskitten> how can I disable touchpad gestures like the 3-finger "move this window" thing? My touchpad is much too sensitive, and gestures get triggered all the time without me wanting them.
<sunsetlover> after testing on live cd i found that the problem with wireless adapter is not from wubi version and this version is very good like the full version
<escott_> dinosaurvskitten, its all in the mouse settings
<dinosaurvskitten> escott_: where? all I can see under touchpad is relates to scrolling
<dinosaurvskitten> s/is//
<test____> Hi
<anonymousraptr> escott_:  if i choose to copy the home folder and use another directory as my home, doesnt that leave loose ends and make installing new software (that wants to use the home folder by default) difficult?
<escott_> dinosaurvskitten, i guess im not familiar with this gesture then. perhaps it can be toggled in the synaptics command line tool although i would think this is a window manager thing
<dinosaurvskitten> escott_: it's a unity thing as far as I can tell
<dinosaurvskitten> escott_: I guess someone deemed that feature too awesome to be configurable? :p
<escott_> !ccsm | dinosaurvskitten see if it is in there
<ubottu> dinosaurvskitten see if it is in there: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<escott_> anonymousraptr, i dont follow.
<escott_> !home | anonymousraptr
<ubottu> anonymousraptr: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<escott_> anonymousraptr, thats not the correct factoid
<escott_> !encryptedhome
<escott_> !ecryptfs
<ThinkT510> dinosaurvskitten: be careful when editing compiz settings, it can break unity
<escott_> !encrypted | anonymousraptr this will presumably include some instructions on moving away from ecryptfs although its just moving files out of ~/.Private
<ubottu> anonymousraptr this will presumably include some instructions on moving away from ecryptfs although its just moving files out of ~/.Private: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dinosaurvskitten> escott_: doesn't seem to be in there
<anonymousraptr> escott_: my system has slowed down in a big way since reinstallation. perhaps something else other than choosing the encryption option during installation is to blame for the slow down. im just not sure what.
<dinosaurvskitten> ThinkT510: the current solution seems to be "get rid of unity", so that shouldn't be an issue ;p
<ThinkT510> dinosaurvskitten: i've never known any touchpad features to be unity specific
<escott_> anonymousraptr, are you asking how to check what is slowing things down or asking how to move away from encrypted home?
<dinosaurvskitten> ThinkT510: guess I'll have to rip out gnome too
<anonymousraptr> escott_: i get hiccups in the system frequently, mouse freeze, etc. id love to figure out what i changed from last install that is slowing me down.
<escott_> anonymousraptr, ok what is the output of free -m?
<jakey1> the error is org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<jakey1> for startup disk creator
<anonymousraptr> escott_: i am not familiar with free-m
<escott_> anonymousraptr, open the terminal and type "free -m"
<away> anonymousraptr open a terminal and type free -m
<ThinkT510> anonymousraptr: its a command: free with the option -m
<anonymousraptr> anonymous@anonymous-desktop:~$ sudo free -m
<anonymousraptr>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<anonymousraptr> Mem:           995        804        190          0         59        320
<anonymousraptr> -/+ buffers/cache:        424        570
<anonymousraptr> Swap:         1019          0       1019
<FloodBot1> anonymousraptr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott_> anonymousraptr, you dont have much RAM. you could certainly be swapping
<escott_> anonymousraptr, do your slowdowns come after having something like a webbrowser open for a long time?
<dinosaurvskitten> anonymousraptr: side note: you don't need to run free as root
<bekks> escott_: "swap used: 0"
<anonymousraptr> escott_: the hardware is the same as it was before reinstall.  oh.. but wait. i used to be running the 32bit gnome ubuntu, and this time i switched to 64bit. could that be it?
<anonymousraptr> is there an irc option i can use in pidgin that will prevent me from constantly seeing all the people entering and leaving the room and just see dialog?
<Mitchell92> Hey all... Haven't used Linux in ages... Looking to get back on... interested in Ubuntu over OpenSuSe. Going to install it on 3 computers... What do you all think of the Unity interface?
<ThinkT510> Mitchell92: marmite, you can only find out for yourself
<Mitchell92> marmite?
<escott_> bekks, yes "could" != "are"
<ThinkT510> Mitchell92: you either love it or hate it
<Guest54522> anybody here know how to parse emails by piping emails from procmail to python?
<Mitchell92> Ok.
<Mitchell92> One laptop is an AMD A8 Quad Core (64 bit)... 8GB RAM. I'm guessing I should go with the 64 bit edition?
<ThinkT510> Mitchell92: definitely
<Mitchell92> Primary computers I'm putting it on are an intel mac mini... 1GB RAM, intel core duo processor... other is the laptop...
<anonymousraptr> logging stopped. solved that. sorry
<Mitchell92> might put it on the netbook... 2GB RAM... VIA C7-M processor
<compdoc> Mitchell92, good choice
<ThinkT510> !mac | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<escott_> anonymousraptr, not likely
<Mitchell92> It's a mac mini 1,1, got it right when they came out with intel macs.
<anonymousraptr> escott_: you are right. im still seeing the constant "entered the room" "left the room"...
<Atael> does anyone know if easystroke works on virtual machines (win7 host)
<Atael> I can't record strokes for some reason
<vlt> Hello. What pkg do I need to install additionally to ffmpeg to be able to use -vcodec libx264 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Mitchell92> I'm really unsure if I should go with unity or if I should use KDE... Ubuntu seems nice but I very much like gnome... the desktop looks nice but i dislike the launcher.
<gwinbee> Mitchell92: personally, I've been using Cinnamon instead of Unity.
<Mitchell92> How do I get Cinnamon on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> Mitchell92: try it for a while is the only way to find out what grates you
<ThinkT510> Mitchell92: cinnamon isn't supported here
<k1l> !notunity | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Mitchell92> ok
<gwinbee> Mitchell92: google is your friend on this one
<Modernmy1h> Is there a way to have my 12.10 lappy only use the external monitor when attached and switch back when unplugged? Doesn't seem to be anyting like that in the preferences. Dont mind editing configs if that's where I need to do it.
<Mitchell92> I have an AMD Radeon HD 6620G... How good is the hardware support??
<bobweaver> Modernmy1h, sounds like you just need to make one monitor as default that is under systemsettings-->apperance->display
<l057c0d3r> Modernmy1h, i was able to get it working like that...  but i had to install binary drivers...  and i have to switch manually to the hdm1 when its plugged in...  but when i unplug it it goes back to the default on lappy
<l057c0d3r> and the binary drivers should work great on your card'
<l057c0d3r> i have an amd radeon hd 7***g series
<gmachine_24> Hi. What is the command to reboot with a file system check forced on reboot? Thanks.
<IveBeenBit> I'm trying to find a desktop mail client that syncs with my outlook.com account. I want to delete or send a file to a new folder and have those changes reflected in the outlook.com web interface. Is there a linux solution? Seems that it may be able to get done with the "Exchange ActiveSync" protocol.
<SonikkuAmerica> gmachine_24: It used to be /forcefsck
<bobweaver> Modernmy1h, http://imagebin.org/245396
<bobweaver> just turn off the one that you do not want to show up
<gmachine_24> SonikkuAmerica: As in $sudo reboot /forcefsck ...... ?
<SonikkuAmerica> gmachine_24: Yeah, but I don't think that's it.
<l057c0d3r> hmm that sucks.. every now and then.. like ever other day..  if i leave my computer running i have to type killall cairo-dock  then run cairo-dock & otherwise parts of the dock stop responding
<l057c0d3r> weird
<Modernmy1h> Thanks guys. I'll try that.
<Modernmy1h> I did set the extral screen to the only one working ... just hoping it will be automatic and no intervention needed on my part.
<_helios_> l057c0d3r: probably a wubi problem lol
<boern> hi, can you tell me, how i can disable all my ubuntu system sounds?
<bobweaver> Modernmy1h,  it does
<bobweaver> lol
<gmachine_24> SonikkuAmerica: Yes, I do not believe that's it, either. There is something before /forcefsck (if that is still used) but it's not reboot
<l057c0d3r> _helios_, ha ha
<gmachine_24> 'reboot'
<wh1sk3yj4ck> save
<_helios_> l057c0d3r: lol I had to say something sorry
<Modernmy1h> AHA! It does switch back and forth painlessly!
<gmachine_24> go niners\
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> that is RIght gmachine_24  !!!!!!!!!!
<bobweaver> Go niners !
<johnsifu> Go Niners!!!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | bobweaver, johnsifu
<ubottu> bobweaver, johnsifu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Modernmy1h> Heh, someones a busy dev.
<gmachine_24> 0t! | gmachine_24
<gmachine_24> ot! | gmachine_24
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | gmachine_24, if I must nab you too (lol)
<ubottu> gmachine_24, if I must nab you too (lol): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IveBeenBit> I'm trying to find a desktop mail client that syncs with my outlook.com account. I want to delete or send a file to a new folder and have those changes reflected in the outlook.com web interface. Is there a linux solution? Seems that it may be able to get done with the "Exchange ActiveSync" protocol.
<SonikkuAmerica> Note where that ! goes
<gmachine_24> My apologies. I will behave.
<bobweaver> !ot  un-called for > gmachine_24
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonikkuAmerica> IveBeenBit, Thunderbird doesn't work for you?
<boern> hi, can you tell me, how i can disable all my ubuntu system sounds?
<IveBeenBit> SonikkuAmerica, if I delete from Thunderbird, the mail is still there if I log on to the web interface, which is the problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> IveBeenBit: I see. So it forces POP instead of IMAP
<SonikkuAmerica> and then ignores it
<_helios_> boern: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106878/how-do-i-disable-all-sounds has the answer for that
<michael_> don't know why but I'm loving ubuntu wayyy more then windows 7 or 8 on my new laptop so I'm all in now. But I want to change all this orangeness on 12.10. anyone figured this out yet?
<gmachine_24> boern, I believe Preferences>Sound> and then you ignore system sounds.........
<boern> thank you very much ;)
<gmachine_24> boern, or you can click on the speaker icon in the tray and then pick preferences, etc.
<gmachine_24> 'sound preferences' rather
<NFBorg3> /NAMES
<gmachine_24> boern, anytime. let me know if that does what you want it to
<boern> great, i found it :)
<boern> you are all great
<test____> Sry for my bot [NFBorg3]
<NFBorg3>  Whats?
<careless> hey guys does 12.10 got any kind of idle timeout..my screen goes dark after a few minutes if inactivity ?
<_helios_> careless: yes in system settings
<gmachine_24> careless, do you want it to go dark or does it go dark and you don't want it to?
<careless> i dont want it
<SonikkuAmerica> careless: Head for System Settings > Brightness and Lock
<careless> yeah i turned it off
<careless> still does it
<michael_> anyone know how to change all the orange colors in ubuntu 12.10 into something else? just main colors for say radiance. I like that theme wayy better then ambiance and just want to change the colors within.
<gmachine_24> careless, did you check screensaver prefs?
<careless> it's set to 'Never'
<careless> where are those ?
<SonikkuAmerica> michael_: You might want to [ sudo apt-get install gconf-editor ]
<gmachine_24> Preferences>Screensaver
<careless> preferences ? i'm using unity...
<gmachine_24> careless, also check power management prefs while there
<michael_> SonikkuAmerica, ok I'm doing that now. I think the reason I was confused was because I was tryying to figure it out with dconf-editor lol
<careless> i dont have any screensaver button in system settings
<SonikkuAmerica> michael_: The "d" is for Debian, while the "g" is for GNU Net objects.
<michael_> SonikkuAmerica, ok I'm in gconf now where do I go and what do I do?
<careless> where do i check screensaver preferences in 12.10 unity ? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> michael_: I think it's somewhere in apps/metacity
<gmachine_24> careless, The screensaver theme and activation time out may be configured by clicking on the power button in the top panel, selecting System Settings and then choosing the Screensaver option in the Control Center to access the Screensaver Preferences dialo
<michael_> SonikkuAmerica, I'm at metacity/general and it only has 3 options. button layout theme and titlebar. And theme is set for ambiance with no color preferences
<gmachine_24> gue
<SonikkuAmerica> michael_: Unfortunately I haven't used gconf-editor in ages.
<Styler2go> Hey Guys. Is there an easy to setup web-based monitoring programm for ubuntu 10.04?
<frowni> fresh fish fresh fish fresh fish
<michael_> SonikkuAmerica, I just flung my hands in the air out of frusteration lol. Thank you anyway. 12.10 is a pain in this era but all the new features I really do like
<bekks> Styler2go: For monitoring what exactly?
<Styler2go> processor, ram, hdd and webbased things like traffic if possible
<Styler2go> i just found munin. is this good?
<careless> gmachine_24: i really dont have a screensaver option in the control center :p
<gmachine_24> Styler2go, I'm sorry, you want to monitor network traffic or what?
<Styler2go> yes
<Styler2go> if possbile
<michael_> anyone else who might of figured out how to change the color scheme on ubuntu 12.10 yet?
<KI4RO> Styler2go, System Monitor works pretty well
<gmachine_24> Styler2go, plus you want to monitor cpu use, ram use, hdd? cpu use and ram use I understand. What about your hard drive do you want to monitor?
<Styler2go> free space
<gmachine_24> what KI4RO ......... said....... System Monitor I believe does most of that for your computer
<Styler2go> its a server
<bekks> Styler2go: Then I'd setup something like Nagios.
<Styler2go> its for my ubuntu server so it need sto be web based.. or maybe with an android app...
<ikonia> nagios is over kill for "simple" monitoring
<Styler2go> what about this? http://munin-monitoring.org/
<cute_bettong> im having some graphics issues in 12.04 with the intel/ati switchable graphics on ubuntu 12.04 does anyone know a fix to get the ati card to work becasue i've tried tons of howto's and nothing seems to help, would switching to ubuntu 12.10 work?
<Styler2go> i need something maybe easy to install cause i am not that good with ubuntu :-/
<careless> gmachine_24: think i got it now. thank you very much
<gmachine_24> careless, ok. sorry if I was more confusing than helpful
<KI4RO> Styler2go, Have a look:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/9107/what-tools-do-you-use-to-monitor-a-web-server
<StevenR> Styler2go: can you define what you mean by "monitoring" ... what do you actually want the app to do with the data it collects?
<careless> not a problem, you helped a lot, tnx very much again!
<Styler2go> its like the app for plesk: https://lh6.ggpht.com/qv_YMMFm9sHHQIiRqv9R4Wrevdel8T-npv9otjbM7TFHghK0W9v1AQ2ZIw1slaVX8Kw
<frowni> ubuntu 12.10 seems amazing by the way. How can i go back to Gnome 2 look?
<k1l> !notunity | frowni
<ubottu> frowni: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<frowni> !classic\
<frowni> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Styler2go> any idea for my case?
<KI4RO> Styler2go, did you see the web page I sent you?  Did that help any?
<bekks> Styler2go: Nagios.
<xangua> Styler2go: that looks like conky
<Styler2go> i think i will try Munin
<Styler2go> looks easy to install
<Styler2go> Nagios looks veeery difficult
<anyname> hey guys, which one would be best on a low-powered netbook 1gb ram, Ubuntu or Kubuntu ? I think KDE offers better customisation to get rid of bload features but I may be wrong ?
<anyname> please only between the two, no xu of lubuntu
<Mitchell92> trying to put ubuntu on my mac mini 1,1... it keeps staying stuck at a black screen with a blanking cursor.
<Aksel> Are there any downsides to enabling preload and prelink?
<SonikkuAmerica> anyname: That's a hard shot, given both use a boatload of resources to work.
<gmachine_24> Hi - I have a folder with lots of video and audio files - I want to delete them but also have them overwritten .... can I use "shred" to kill an entire folder and all its contents? is there a way to set it up recursively?
<phoenixsampras> its horrible how UNITY is so slow
<cute_bettong> im currently using ubuntu 12.04 32bit and im having some issues with switchable graphics, i was wondering if ubuntu 12.10 64 bit would be better?
<Styler2go> munin is very difficult too :(
<Mitchell92> can someone help me with mactel support?
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Can your machine support 64-bit computing?
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, yes im running an 64 bit i7 in 32bit mode with PAE
<Meris> Is there a way to normalise the sounds speed while running a Windows program utilizing sound in Wine? As correctly pointed out on the Wine Buglists, this is not caused by a Wine Issue, but rather by a kernel-based issue centered around alsa and Intel-HDA.
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Wow. You shouldn't be running 32-bit Ubuntu on such stuff. Although I'm not sure if that'll help with a graphics problem.
<bravis> c
<phoenixsampras> I have unity in 64 bits, core i7, and it Sucks
<Mitchell92> I need some assistance on installing the new ubuntu release on a mac mini 1,1
<cute_bettong> SonikkuAmerica, ok ill try both 12.04 64 and 12.10 64 and see what happens
<Styler2go> Would someone have time to help me with munin? if i want to navigate to /var/www/munin i see the files but on my webserver i cant see them...
<Meris> Mitchell92, some more eleborate Hardware specs. would be nice.
<Styler2go> oh.. now i get the error "Forbidden"
<Mitchell92> Meris, intel mac mini 1,1.. intel core duo, 1.66ghz dual core... 1GB RAM
<Meris> Mitchell92, allright, did you download the Mac-friendly version of the distribution CD?
<Mitchell92> I wasn't aware there was one.
<Styler2go> how can i allow any ip if the ip have to be set in regex? currently there is: allow ^127\.0\.0\.1$   .. will i need to set it to 0.0.0.0 or *.*.*.* or something else?
<Mitchell92> Meris where can I obtain the CD image?
<Meris> Mitchell92, Apple has a retarded implementation of an optical driver that makes it unable to understand a more complex CD-structure.
<gmachine_24> How do I securely overwrite an entire folder and all its contents using a CLI such as 'shred' or 'secure-delete'?
<Meris> Mitchell92, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Mitchell92> thanks.
<Meris> Mitchell92, which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install? LTS 12.04, or 12.10?
<Mitchell92> the new one, 12.10
<OerHeks> Styler2go, 3 urls, the server wiki, and a nice tutorial >> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/munin.html  >> http://articles.slicehost.com/2010/3/12/installing-munin-on-ubuntu >> http://articles.slicehost.com/2010/3/12/munin-configuration-and-testing-on-ubuntu
<sbaugh> say i accidentally rm -rf'd /dev and /sys (but nothing else)
<sbaugh> those will be restored on restart, right?
<sbaugh> this channel is surprisingly quiet for one with 1744 people...
<Styler2go> ehrm guys... how can i completly uninstall something?
<OerHeks> sbaugh, most of us can't remember what will happen after rm -rf /dev and /sys
<OerHeks> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me out? I can't get my site working on localhost / my desktop machine. lamp is working but mysql won't connect, if anyone can please help. I'm using opencart, i've installed myphpadmin and i've imported the database from the website and set up localhost and changed the config file on opencart to use localhost but it's not displaying the website...
<cute_bettong> does ubuntu 12.10 need to be burnt to a dvd or a cd?
<Styler2go> i am getting the error message "not empty" directory for this pruge command
<OerHeks> cute_bettong, dvd or 1 gb usb
<SonikkuAmerica> cute_bettong: Not necessarily. Got a USB?
<Mitchell92> The alternative installer isn't recognizing my logitech wireless usb keyboard / mouse.
<bilel> hi, I'm on ubuntu 10.04, The default php available version is php 5.3.2, I had followed a tutorial to get the php 5.3.5 version (by adding a custom apt source repository), but now I need to upgrade to >+5.3.8 minimum, but I can't find any repository for this, do you know any?
<Mitchell92> Meris- Having a problem. I'm able to enter the installer, but once I get to select a language it's as if it isn't recognizing my keyboard.
<Styler2go> so nobody gives me help excpet these links?
<ikonia> Styler2go: reading those links should give you help
<Styler2go> yes but i am still getting "403 forbidden"
<ikonia> Styler2go: have you read the links ?
<Styler2go> yes
<Styler2go> but nothing about the 403 forbidden
<sbaugh> okay, no worries guys! everything went fine after i reboERROR: KERNEL NOT FOUND
<Basmaster> Stupid question everyone, I have an install of Ubuntu Server and KVM with eth0 through 8  but can't seem to get the devices to come up on boot, if i ifconfig ethX up  they come up no problem but won't on boot
<Basmaster> any ideas how to get the devices to all come up on boot (not all plugged in but would still like them to come up)
<bekks> Basmaster: Devices not plugged in cant come up on boot.
<OerHeks> Basmaster, add them to your Fstab ?
<warz> hi all. whats the install iso called, where it downloads things off the internet during install? so the iso is only like 50 MB, or something.
<Mitchell92> I need some assistance. Trying the alternative installer on my intel mac... but I have a wireless logitech keyboard, it isn't working when i get to the language selection.
<gp> I have setup dnsmasq for ProxyDHCP like here so that I can add PXE information for a thin client: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ProxyDHCP.  However, the server now uses 127.0.0.1 as the nameserver instead of the nameservers assigned by the router
<gp> How can I fix this?
<zykotick9> !mini > warz
<ubottu> warz, please see my private message
<Basmaster> ok if i can't make them come up unplugged how can i make them come up plugged in without dhcp or static as they are just for the VM's
<Basmaster> well think i got it, just added lines up ifconfig eth0 up in my /etc/network/interfaces   seems to have brought them all up no problem.
<Styler2go> how much is 8gb traffic in 4 days? is this much?
<Basmaster> 8gb in 4 days no
<Styler2go> thats good :) thank you
<zacts> how can I disable suspend when closing the lid in lightdm or gdm?
<zacts> I've disabled it for users, but it still sleeps when I close the lid in the login screen
<y2j> is there any outsourcing channel
<LostyJai> hey guys
<LostyJai> is it recommended to turn multsect on? will it improve disk performance?
<test____> Hi!
<ericus> hi test____
<kolibri_user> hello guys
<LostyJai> ic
<LostyJai> no one can answer my question?
<nownot> is there a way to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 via cli?
<mhall119> nownot: do-release-upgrade
<sudo0m> hey guys... need a little help i want to go back to original install state. how do i do this? is there a terminal command to type? if possible i want to retain any installs and files ive downloaded
<sudo0m> can some one please message me.
<sudo0m> thanks
<anonymousraptr> im having trouble with the internet speed of my ubuntu machine. its on the same network as a pc and osx machine but getting only half the dl speed.
<ericus> anonymousraptr, what nic?
<ericus> and drivers?
<galexs> ciao
<TobiasTheCommie> i'm having an issue that suddenly appeared on my ubuntu 12.10, my wifi can't see my home AP. neither the network manager nor an iwlist scan finds my home network. Though they find multiple(12) other networks.
<anonymousraptr> ericus: is there a command line to find my nic?
<TobiasTheCommie> other devices can see and connect to the wifi fine.
<galexs> !list
<ubottu> galexs: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TobiasTheCommie> it is NOT an issue with an illegal channel due to region. and the computer could connect fine a few days ago.
<ericus> anonymousraptr, try "lspci"
<TobiasTheCommie> didn't find much with google
<anonymousraptr> ericus: Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<test____> ericde Hi!
<ericde>  Whats?
<ericus> so wifi anonymousraptr
<ericus> are you running wifi from the other computers as well?
<ericus> anonymousraptr, maybe this might be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12166616&postcount=12
<ericus> anonymousraptr, seems to be a problem with that nic
<anonymousraptr> ericus: thanks, no worries. now that i realize its a G card and the other two are 802.11N cards, getting half the download speed is about correct
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me getting php working on my lamp localhost?
<ericus> anonymousraptr, hehe yes, if you have a 801.11N-network and are running a 801.11G card, that makes perfect sense ;)
<rictec> hi
<Rakyth> Hey, I'm having a problem with the xrandr command. Anyone familiar with it?
<tomreyn> jonah: you may want to turn to #ubuntu-server or #php for this.
<rictec> can some look at this and tell me what the heck is going on
<rictec> http://pastebin.com/3rqUba6e
<tomreyn> Rakyth: a bit, what'S the problem?
<Katrin> hello xD?
<tomreyn> rictec: may be a kernel bug. which ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> is this a VM?
<Katrin> good night =D
<rictec> tomreyn: 12.04.01
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: when I xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1600x1000 --auto and swap to the external monitor, it still uses the old mode
<rictec> tomreyn: a 64 bit system
<Rakyth_> er, sorry I was disconnected
<tomreyn> rictec: do you do virtualization there?
<rictec> yes i have virtual box in this machine
<rictec> tomreyn: usb simple stop working
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: sorry i have no experience with >1 monitor setups. the mode seems uncommon to me, is this actually one which is supported?
<Rakyth_> yeah it's supported on the monitor and by the HDMI output
<Rakyth_> I can't seem to remove the old mode, either
<Rakyth_> delmode/rmmode don't work
<tomreyn> rictec: so this is the host system and you run iother systems below it using virtualbix, right?
<rictec> tomreyn: kernel as bean updated
<tomreyn> rictec: were you running virtualbox at the time it happened?
<rictec> yes host
<rictec> no i just try to debug using android and get this
<Rakyth_> tom, are you out of ideas?
<tomreyn> rictec: debug using android? are you saying you run android in a VM for debugging purposes?
<tomreyn> rictec: also, are there any databases running or anything else causing heavy disk I/O on your main ubuntu system?
<rictec> tomreyn: no i connect android devices and debug them using adb
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: when you run xrandr without arguments, is this mode listed?
<rictec> i disconected my usb 3.0 storage device but gotthe same problem
<Rakyth_> which one?
<rictec> i beleave usb_modeswith is not working either
<vint59> hi all!
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: 1600x1000
<rictec> tomreyn:  cat /etc/issue shows thatUbuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<vint59> who is not sleep ?
<Rakyth_> no, just 1600x1000_60.00, and that's only because I added it: I know the HDMI port and the monitor support it
<tomreyn> rictec: what does "uname -a" say?
<rictec> tomreyn: my kernel is: Linux ricubuntu64 3.2.0-37-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 24 15:28:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> ok
<rictec> sudo service udev restart has no efect
<paul--> I have the following physical setup http://www.flickr.com/photos/86435426@N05/8439999171/ , and I'd appreciate if someone here has used snapraid before on ubuntu? Very keen on achieving power saving / caching capabilities which is outlined here: http://snapraid.sourceforge.net/compare.html (snap raid). However, I want to run VM's ontop of the server install,
<paul--> what is the recommended hypervisor? for ubuntu.
<FloodBot1> paul--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rakyth_> I used gtf to get the modeline, I just can't get the old mode out and the new mode to display
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: okay, i'm not sure whether this will work, since the video card also needs to support it. but i'm really not into multi-monitor setups, so i suggest you just repeat your question and get help from someone else here, or ask on some forums
<Rakyth_> I'm also using the stable release of Chromium-OS but very few people in those groups have used xrandr or know its ins and outs, so that's why I went here
<Rakyth_> I know the video card supports it because other people with the same hardware have hooked up much larger monitors resolution wise
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: it's not about whether the size is too large, more about whether the exact dimensions are supported.
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: from which end, the video card or the monitor?
<ntzrmtthihu777> can a fella get a bit of help with ruby? I have already been to #ruby, but am looking for some specific help with precise x64
<tomreyn> rictec: you run the latest kernel for this ubuntu version, so that's not an issue. i'm not sure where to continue. can you check whether there are other issues logged before those lines you pasted. in the same or different logs found in /var/log/ ?
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: both, it needs to match
<rictec> tomreyn: no i pasted just when it started no error befoure that
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: how would I know for sure?
<tomreyn> rictec: were you saying that it happened right when you connected something to your usb3 port?
<elmage> hey
<rictec> tomreyn: ya the machine is on hold
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: supported modes are printed when you run xrandr without arguments
<rictec> only solution temporary is reboot
<elmage> Can someone help me? i have trouble installing Ubuntu. I think it's a vga drivers problem.
<tomreyn> rictec: "on hold" as in it freezes when you connect a device on the usb 3?
<rictec> tomreyn: this must have changed task scsi_eh_9:6119
<rictec> tomreyn: on old to get info cos i have to reboot
<daftykins> elmage: can you explain to the channel what happens so they can help you?
<rictec> mouse is working any usb storage i connect is ignored
<tomreyn> ntzrmtthihu777: welcome, and please ask your question, so people can respond if they can answer it.
<elmage> yeah, i joined earlier and had some help
<rictec> or any other usb
<tomreyn> elmage: welcome, and please ask your question, so people can respond if they can answer it.
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: when I xrandr without any arguments I get 640x480 and my mode
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have located a ruby program I should like to use, but am having hell getting it to work
<Primary> Всем привет)
<elmage> this is what happens: Im trying to install Ubuntu from a USB stick. First, the screen was going black after boot. This was fixed via NOMODESET. Now, when i enable NOMODESET and go to "INSTALL" in the menu, i get a Commands line, and idk what to do from there
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: you open a terminal window, typr "xrandr" (without quotes) and it only outputs a single line, 640x480?
<tomreyn> !ru | Primary
<ubottu> Primary: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1606418/
<elmage> @tomreyn this is what happens: Im trying to install Ubuntu from a USB stick. First, the screen was going black after boot. This was fixed via NOMODESET. Now, when i enable NOMODESET and go to "INSTALL" in the menu, i get a Commands line, and idk what to do from there
<adamastor> hello =) I can talk BLP .. Internet Eletric in US
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: are you using a custom xorg.conf file? proprietary video drivers?
<tomreyn> i've never seen a single modeline listed unless when you have a custom xorg.conf
<elmage> anyone?
<rictec> windows hide 9
<elmage> i was told it was a video drivers problem, but i dont know how to solve that.
<Strav`> Hi. Anyone else got their flash screwed up with the last google chrome package update
<Strav`> ?
<OerHeks> Strav`, Version 24.0.1312.56 Ubuntu 12.10 (24.0.1312.56-0ubuntu0.12.10.3) works great here
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: I have no clue how chromeos handles the xorg.conf or the videoo driver, so the answer is probably yes to both
<Strav`> OerHeks: I'm on 24.0.1312.57
<OerHeks> great ..
<rictec> tomreyn: so you think is a kernel bug?
<tomreyn> elmage: your best bet is probably to use the alternative installer, if that's available for the version of ubuntu you are trying to install
<elmage> =(
<elmage> alternative installer?
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: chromeos? are you trying to get help with chromeos in #ubuntu?
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: what do you think I should research from here?
<OerHeks> Strav`, you can file a bugreport, or use the report button in chrome
<Rakyth_> tomreyn: I'm trying to get help with xrandr in #ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> I suppose not, then
<tomreyn> elmage: which ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<elmage> tomreyn: 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> :S 10 gave me such hell I switched back to .04 untill the new lts comes out
<Strav`> OerHeks: I don't fill bug reports without investigating if the problem might only on my side.
<tomreyn> elmage: the root problem you're having is that your video card is not well supported by linux, probably because the company whose chip is on the video card, and the company which made the video card, didn't care enough about linux users getting proper support.
<rictec> tomreyn: this is probably a kernel bug
<tomreyn> rictec: it's well possible. you can try searching launchpad for it
<Sosumi> heya
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: you said this, which makes me think you are using chromeos <Rakyth_> tomreyn: I have no clue how chromeos handles the xorg.conf or the videoo driver, so the answer is probably yes to both
<tomreyn> Rakyth_: i have yet to get your answer on whether or not you do.
<Sosumi> remember earlier this morning when I mentioned about matlab crashing/restarting my system?
<rictec> tomreyn: thanks doing that and reporting it if not reported yet
#ubuntu 2014-01-27
<pvl1> onlty: and to be honest i couldnt even get it to work properly on windows
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: can yiu pastebin the full output of: ./configure
<ejuan> ya
<onlty> pvl1, OpenGL set to Intel Ivybride blah blah blah
<Phosie> Hi guys, hoping you could help me. I'm wanting to do some SPICE simulation, but using input from a text file (rather than GUI of LTSpice + wine) but I cannot seem to find software that could do that. Any advice?
<onlty> i am not able to switch to discrete card
<onlty> even vgaswitcheroo mising
<Phosie> I tried to simply install "spice" but it has no installation candidate
<pvl1> onlty: set the xorg.conf, kill x and try to xinit
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823439/
<demophobia> thanks
<demophobia> erm, seems http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/10/17/howto-suspend-ubuntu-from-terminal-or-keyboard-shortcuts/ is incorrect, that suspend-comp is not a command recognized by ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: have a look at the answers here: http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/14296/cgminer-opencl-detection-overrided-autogen-error
 * demophobia reads http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<demophobia> I found pm-suspend; it appears suspending a computer is not such a simple task ...?...
<demophobia> ubuntu 12.04 doesn't use gnome, right?
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: ubuntu is built on top of gnome
<pvl1> onlty yt
<onlty> pvl1, i tried, and xrandr lists only intel
<Maytag> Heeelp http://i.imgur.com/0QlNqVz.jpg
<smartcion> ubuntu is no longer built on top of gnome. that was several years ago. it's now unity/wayland
<demophobia> thanks hitsujiTMO -- why am i mistaken in thinking that unity replaced gnome?
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, got it to configure properly with ./configure --enable-opencl --enable-scrypt
<demophobia> oh, smartcion so i am correct?
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | ejuan
<ubottu> ejuan: Glad you made it! :-)
<demophobia> that unity has replaced gnome?
<ejuan> also did sudo apt-get install opencl-headers
<Maytag> Installing 12.04 seemed to finish, asked for a reboot, now it will only load to that. I can get to root but cannot connect to my network
<ejuan> not sure if it was needed
<Maytag> Tried installing 13.04 but the boot disk only goes to that screen too
<hitsujiTMO> demophobia: sorry unity is built on top of gnome
<onlty> pvl1, i tried and not working
<k1l> demophobia: unity is the new standard desktop since gnome stopped gnome2. they now go with gnome3
<ejuan> awe frig ya it compiled
<raspberry_squirt> Maytag: have you tried any other dirtibutions?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i have avidemux 2.5.6 but it doesnt have the option to encode to x264. i had the newer version that had x264 as an option, but it always hanged at the beginning of the render.  why cant avidemux 2.5.6 use my x264 codec?
<k1l> Maytag: does the bios work properly?
<Maytag> Just 12.04 and 13.04
<AndroidLoverInSF> it only has x263 as an option
<ejuan> thanks hitsujiTMO
<Maytag> Dell Inspiron 1501 so it's an older laptop. Sorta older
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: is that the one with the x1300?
<demophobia> erm, okay, thank you.
<Maytag> Unsure what x1300 is
<demophobia> I am scared to try http://askubuntu.com/a/131022 because I don't understand the command and don't want to break something.
<pvl1> onlty error messages or what
<hitsujiTMO> mayday: radeon gpu
<demophobia> Is http://askubuntu.com/a/131022 the best way to assign a keyboard shortcut to suspend in ubuntu 12.04?
<Maytag> I believe it is a radeon gpu
<hitsujiTMO> mayday: how far into the boot does that happen?
<onlty> pvl1, xrandr not enabled on radeon card
<Maytag> I get to choose boot mode (recovery, or memory test, etc) and then it hits that
<demophobia> i'm looking at man dbus-send now
<Maytag> Tried installing 13.04 and it immediately hits that screen
<k1l> !nomodeset | Maytag
<ubottu> Maytag: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> mayday: try editing the grub entry and remove the quiet and splash from the linux command
<DrGrov> Hello everyone
<demophobia> Is \ in http://askubuntu.com/a/131022 used to split one command across multiple lines? ...
<DrGrov> Is there any full feathered info package on 14.04 LTS out there somewhere?
<Maytag> Sorry I don't know how to edit a grub entry, I'm pretty new to this
<demophobia> would http://askubuntu.com/a/131022 work for unity? ...
<pvl1> onlty enable randr in xirg.conf
<k1l> Maytag: read the bots message. it includes a howto
<Maytag> Thanks I'll go give that a shot
<onlty> pvl1, how?
<onlty> RADEON(0): No modes.
<pvl1> h.o
<pvl1> !randr
<pvl1> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<glitsj16> demophobia: if you're refering to the dbus method from that link, yes the \ is used exactly for that purpose, might be easier to put it all on one line for using it as a shortcut command
<Beldar> DrGrov, You might ask in #ubuntu+1 the development channel
<DrGrov> Beldar: Thank you, will head on over there for those questions :)
<loki_> hmm.  this is strange.  when I send a test message using "echo test | mail -v -s "testing ssmtp setup" username@somedomain.com" the display name is what I would like it to be, however when the nagios alert comes it doesn't use that display name.  you guys have any thoughts?
<shadow431> looking for help with mdadm on 13.10, I want to create a 6 disk raid 10 but it doesn't seem to do more the 4
<knightshade> hi
<gukgk> I run multiple computers, all with 12.04 LTS....they ALL have system crashes although the systems all run without any bad 'symptoms' or other loss of usefulness. I just realized however that an unupdated fresh install doesn't have the system crashes. Does anyone know what update might be causing the system crashes???
<pvl1> onlty  xrandr reports what
<pvl1> onlty and what does the log say
<onlty> pvl1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823554/
<hitsujiTMO> shadow431: why not create a raid 0+1 ?
<noideas> How to i enable my second NIC?
<Maytag> nomodeset didn't work, same screen
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: can you help me out with this nagios/ssmtp issue?  it's not a huge deal, really, but I would like to get it figured out.
<Maytag> There was one parameter after quiet splash, $vthandoff, I put nomodeset after that, is that correct?
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: i know nothing of either i'm afraid
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: darn.  no worries :D
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: thats ok
<Maytag> Dang. Same messy screen
<hitsujiTMO> mayday: try instead to remove quiet and splash                 that may give you a more verbose description of whats going wrong
<kseifried> I assume for Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS if glusterfs is at major version 3.2 it will never be bumped to version 3.4?
<Maytag> Leave nomodeset?
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: ^
<hitsujiTMO> mayday: remove nomodeset too. well it wont be there
<Maytag> k
<Maytag> and $vt handoff?
<noideas> nevermind i had a typo
<hitsujiTMO> kseifried: no, it will not be updated
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | kseifried this should explain why
<ubottu> kseifried this should explain why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kseifried> hitsujiTMO, so will they be back porting security fixes/etc? also since it's not compatible with GLusterFS 3.4 is there like a collection of up to date packages that can be added in optionally?
<hitsujiTMO> kseifried: maybe in the future. atm glusterfs is on 3.2 even on 13.10
<kseifried> hitsujiTMO, gluster only commits to compatibility of N-1, so right now 3.2/3.4 don't play nice with each other :P
<kseifried> hitsujiTMO, : oh heck. that's a problem :p
<kseifried> grrr.
<hitsujiTMO> kseifried: its 3.4 in trusty tho
<thom_r> Just as a reminder. Ubuntu 13.04 support officially ends today.
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: sorry, keep $tv_handoff
<loki_> thom_r: wow, that was fast :D
<Maytag> Ahhhhhh
<Maytag> Haha
<Maytag> http://i.imgur.com/7o21f6M.jpg
<Maytag> All that, ending with $vt_handoff but no quiet splash
<Maytag> ?
<thom_r> *is confused
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: yup
<Maytag> And vt needs the underscore
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: yup
<Maytag> Haha thanks, will try again
<pvl1> onlty: can u try blacklisting the intel driver
<pvl1> u can find it in lsmod
<pvl1> onlty: but, i would still dig in the bios as well
<Maytag> No dice, immediately went to same screen
<onlty> pvl1: too bad my bios doesnt have many options D:
<kseifried> hitsujiTMO, anyways thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Maytag: dang. out of ideas right now
<utusan> Maytag: late here, what exactly is your issue here
<Maytag> Sure
<Maytag> http://i.imgur.com/0QlNqVz.jpg
<Maytag> That, after a seemingly successful 12.04 install, it asked for a restart, I can choose my...kernel? then it goes to that
<loki_> I may have tracked down the issue.  maybe.  going to have to force another alert to see.
<pvl1> onlty: is kms enabled or disabled
<onlty> KMS modesetting enabled.
<Maytag> Tried to load a 13.04 install disk but it wouldn't, went right to that screen
<Maytag> Tried nomodeset, still goes to that screen
<utusan> what is your card?
<pvl1> Maytag: can you go back to grub, and hit e to edit, and remove splash
<Maytag> I can load to root, cannot connect to my network
<Maytag> I did remove quiet splash
<Maytag> I believe it's a radeon card, but Windows is wiped at this point. Dell Inspiron 1501
<pvl1> at what point does that happen
<Maytag> Right after grub
<Maytag> If grub means where I can choose normal or recovery mode or memory test
<Maytag> Or it goes right there after the bios screen when trying to load the 13.04 disk
<utusan> this could be silly, but when you edit the vmlinuz line and just leave nomodeset param, then control+x to boot?
<Maytag> http://i.imgur.com/7o21f6M.jpg I did that but with $vt_handoff, and nomodeset
<Maytag> No messages
<AndroidLoverInSF> avidemux is buggy as heck, on ubuntu and even windows
<Maytag> I was getting atmi in Windows Event Viewer, so who knows what's going on with the video card, but it got through the 12.04 install and asked for a reboot
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a stable version besides 2.6.7 or 2.5.6. something in between?
<glitsj16> loki_: have you tested by adding a "From: ... " header to the mail command yet?
<noideas> Would anyone happen to know why my wireless router would identify 2 NIC with the same MAC address if they are not? (Ubuntu Server 12.04)
<loki_> glitsj16: it's working now.  the issue was that I didn't do this : chfn -f 'root at myhost' root for the nagios user.  once I did it and set the display name to what I wanted it to be everything worked fine.
<loki_> glitsj16: I have OCD like that sometimes :D
<glitsj16> loki_: okay :à
<loki_> glitsj16: thanks for the follow up though :D
<Maytag> irc://freenode/utusan,isnick Do you mean delete a whole bunch of that line?
<Maytag> Man how do I drop down one of your user names
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: is there a virtual machine involved there at all?
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: no
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: Actually i think it is the router.... everything is being recognized correctly on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: i presume both nics are on the one device or are they on seperate devices?
<hitsujiTMO> !tab | Maytag
<ubottu> Maytag: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: Same motherboard. I finally decided to configure the second...but my router show the same hardware address :(
<Maytag> !ubottu Thanks
<Maytag> Haha
<Maytag> Clientzilla
<uronu> hello guys, do you have an idea on active replicating HD in ubuntu
<uronu> ?
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: and: iproute             and: arp                      the arp one may take a bit before it completes
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/zZ5gUmpr
<Maytag> Okay I have to blow up some stuff on GTA:O thanks for the tries tonight, I may be back!
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: no need to hide the private ips. anyone knowing isn't going to be able to cause problems for you and actually makes it harder to diagnore the issue
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: are both interfaces being supplied by dhcp?
<noideas> One is static and plan to make the other static
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/KBVE1cdR
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: oh wait. they public ips.
<noideas> no
<noideas> private
<hitsujiTMO> so you're using public adress ranges on a private network?
<hitsujiTMO> 192.96 <- public range
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: yes
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: you should change that as that will cause problems for you
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: should be 192.168.X.X
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: I have been using this setup for a while, and i provide some simple service that seem to work well.
<AndreeeCZ> hello. How do i set up ubuntu to run jack in realtime? I have modified the /etc/security/limits.conf, added realtime lines
<AndreeeCZ> added myself to realtime group
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: yes, for the most part it will work. its just if you ever try to connect to an external network that uses 192.96.X.X then you wont be able to make the connection
<AndreeeCZ> jack still says operation not permitted
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: can you also pastebin the output of: ip route
<OerHeks> noideas, sounds like you have a prof dsl with 8 IP adresses :-D
<OerHeks> or 16
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/yb1vNvQg
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: ok. and which network is static and which is dynamically assigned?
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: 192.96.48.210 <--static
<noideas> what to make 192.96.48.206 static but router not seeing the mac correctly
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: and you set a default gateway on that right?
<noideas> OerHeks: just curious, what do you mean by prof dsl?
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: yes
<groovestix> hey folks. I managed to set up vncserver, and I can properly connect to it with VNC Viewer. I notice though that I am not seeing the same screen as Ubuntu, so I am wondering if there's a way to change that?
<OerHeks> noideas, business internet
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: which would suggest that right now you have 2 interfaces assigned with a default gateway (to the same default gateway tho) as eth1 would be assigned a default gateway via dhcp
<noideas> OerHeks: Actually it is not. :/
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: So having the router act as a DHCP is not working
<hd> why does this gives result 1? It should be 2. echo "zz" | grep -c "z"
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: its having 2 default gateways could be the problem, as well as having 2 nics on the same lan segment
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: try statically assigning eth1 with no gateway and see if the issue persists. it could also be cause by requests to eth1 being answered by eth0 as its on the same network as was originally assigned as the gateway interface
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: that does make sence. I have another machine connected to the same router and that is identified correctly. The only that is the same on my ubuntu server is the name of the system
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: oh i get it
<advx> Hi all Good Morning
<whoever> hi all, need some help, using rhythmbox 3, equalizer is avalible in pugins but how do i get it to show up so that i can chage values
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: what do you want 2 interfaces on the same segment?
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: are you testing some sort of binding or something?
<hitsujiTMO> derp enough with the nick spam please
<hd> :q
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: well i would like them to work independently. I was going to use one for a web server and the other for internal file server
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: ahh kk.
<skinux> I've got menus back now. Thanks to whoever sent me link to classicmenu indicator
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: i'd certain reserve the "non gateway" for the fileserver at least
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: hmm... address changed on Ubuntu but now i can not see it on the router
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: its not interacting with the router, which is a good thing.
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: oh i see what you did there..i didn't know i could do that
<whoever> found it, it took a couple restarts of rhythmbox for it to show up, compont menu item, is now tools
<hitsujiTMO> noideas: the router will only pick up NICs that have interacted with it. it may show up after some broadcasts when you get your services set up
<Bray90820> So every time i start ubuntu i get an error with "/sbin/plymouthd"
<tiblock> Hi. I try to manage partitions true gparted so i booted from LiveCD ubuntu 12 and he using mine swap partition and i cant delete it. How i can boot without swap?
<noideas> hitsujiTMO: hmm...yes i currently have them broadcast on the static route. But it seems like a may be easier to switch some to the new ip address. Cool. Thanks for the help. Still confused about the router not reading the hardware address correctly, but this will work
<fabio123> if are u using ubuntu on a intel hd laptop get rid of sna
<tiblock> Oh, solved.
<Bray90820> Can someone tell me where i can access the archives of this chat
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<AndroidLoverInSF> any ideas or blog posts on how to use ffmpeg to both split/cut/merge videos? it seems easy to cut, but i need a way to easily clip out and combine parts of a video, an easy workflow. from what i read.
<Minnen> http://askubuntu.com/q/411068/110936
<Minnen> oops wrong chan
<Roland-> on my server, ubuntu boots with some kind of gui or frame buffer device because the resolution is at max can I disable that ?
<whoever> Roland-: so you want to boot tty not gui ?
<Bray90820> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Bray90820> So every time i start ubuntu i get an error with "/sbin/plymouthd"
<Roland-> whoever sorry for late delay
<Roland-> yes boot some text , this gui doesn't work anyway
<Roland-> but I have no gui at all
<Roland-> so it's a kind of boot animation ?
<MK`> Where is invoke-rc.d supposed to be located?
<Bray90820> Is there any way i can get a bash script to run on mouse click
<MK`> ok I need some help; I'm trying to fix a broken package (grub-common) but when I do I get this slew of errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823931/
<silvea12> maybe try removing avahi-daemon first? I don't know if this is a good idea, or if you will bork your system though...
<dominiquenf> good evening everyone
<silvea12> night dominiquenf
<dominiquenf> can anyone help me with a scprit? I'm trying to fix some issues on my touchpad and I want to run the script while the computer starts, but somehow it's not working properly
<dominiquenf> it didn't change the values on my synclient after starting
<MK`> silvea12: nvm I managed to fix it. Somehow initrc.d vanished, but I was able to copy the distribution version back to /usr/sbin
<silvea12> ok then. Good job!
<silvea12> oh wait, it was evening, not night. :P
<MK`> first time I've used sudo cp in my life I think.
<silvea12> heh
<silvea12> I use sudo all the time. I try not to, but I can't avoid it. The amount I mess with my system is nuts... (I don't use it for things that aren't needed though)
<MK`> I'm pretty sure it was from a few months ago when I mistyped a command to fix something else
<silvea12> sudo cp, mv, chmod, chown, dd, other stuff
<silvea12> heh... That'll do it!
<mojtaba> Hi, I have encrypted my ubuntu. Does anybody know how can I remove it?
<somsip> mojtaba: did you encrypt the whole disk or just the user home?
<mojtaba> somsip: The whole disk
<somsip> mojtaba: not good news then http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<mojtaba> somsip: The problem is that, my hard drive has some bad sectors and I want to replace it. and before that I want to make a disk backup with clone zilla. I am not sure if I can backup an encrypted disk and then restore it on the new one.
<somsip> mojtaba: I know nothing about encryption except that there are plenty of people who come here with problems because of using it
<mojtaba> somsip: You mean, it is not a good idea to use it?!
<tiblock> Is that possible to do dist-upgrade and not killing system and do reinstall. It died on notebook while upgrade from 10 to 12. Then died with 13.04 to 13.10. Died on VMware from 12 to 13 different 4 systems. In VirtualBox died 3 times. Last die is 10 mins ago. It was clean kubuntu just for look at KDE. Upgraded for fun and now its black screen. Anybody in universe succeed at upgrade any version
<tiblock> of ubuntu?
<dominiquenf> can anyone help? i'm trying to run a script on startup, I've googled it and it appears that i'm doing everything right
<advx> bye for now...
<tiblock> <dominiquenf> I think you need specify what script and where you start it?
<dominiquenf> i've saved it to /etc/init.d, i've chmod 755 it and i've updated-rc.d
<dominiquenf> am i missing something:
<dominiquenf> am i missing something?
<dominiquenf> i've also tried chmod +x
<dominiquenf> the script runs ok, but it doesn't run when i start the OS
<somsip> dominiquenf: put the script on paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> dominiquenf, change owner to root > sudo chown root:root /etc/init.d/<scriptname>
<OerHeks> dominiquenf, then set your script to load wint init.d > sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults && sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> enable
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335242/how-to-install-an-init-d-script-in-ubuntu
<dominiquenf> it's a very simple script.. it only changes synclient opptions
<dominiquenf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6824034/
<fun> how I can switch the SSHd listening port to http 80?
<somsip> fun: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fun> ty
<silvea12> Why would you want to set it to port 80?
<silvea12> just wondering
<daftykins> yeah that's kinda... weird.
<Guest61578> So, on my plugins for Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04, I see that I have Shockwave 12 something. What is the difference between Shockwave and Adobe Flashplayer?
<somsip> dominiquenf: I was wondering if you had an ENV or bad path in there, but as long as synclient is in the path for root that should be ok
<silvea12> I believe they are made by different companies, and do different things
<silvea12> I think it was that anyway
<silvea12> That may have not been much help...
<fun> will both http and ssh work if they run on same port?
<Guest61578> It has the same logo as Adobe Flash Player.
<silvea12> nope
<fun> ok
<tiblock> Guys, where is located file that describes what partitions to mount? You need specify there IDs from "blkid". I dont remember name of file.
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I open the GUI "users and groups" from the Terminal?
<somsip> !fstab | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tiblock> somsip, thank you very much
<silvea12> Osmodivs: not sure if you can, but what do you want to do exactly? You can do all the operations just from terminal
<tiblock> Osmodivs, i think you need google API for your DE. What DE you use?
<fun> but how do I restart ssh when I loged via putty?
<fun> :D
<Osmodivs> silvea12, for some reason I can't do stuff as an administrator, like, connecto to a WiFi, or instal programs feom a GUI (Synaptic or the LSC) I remember I had the adm box checked, but I want to check, but can't acces via GUI
<fun> as it cant do it?
<Osmodivs> tiblock, DE?
<somsip> fun: sudo service sshd restart. This will disconnect you
<Osmodivs> I don't know what that means
<silvea12> ok... I think you want to add yourself to the sudo group, or add yourself to the sudoers file...
<tiblock> Osmodivs, desktop enviroment. Unity/KDE?
<silvea12> Are you able to access an account that can run sudo?
<fun> sudo service sshd restart sshd: unrecognized service
<fun> yes
<fun> sudo service ssh restart ssh stop/waiting ssh start/running, process 1759
<dominiquenf> I did enable it with update-rc.d <...> enable, but the script still doesn`t starts with the computer
<tiblock> Osmodivs, is that Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu or ... ?
<Osmodivs> tiblock, Sorry, I thought I was in the Lubuntu channel :P
<Osmodivs> but, hey, silvea12 How do I know what are my groups?
<silvea12> groups
<silvea12> in terminal
<silvea12> no sudo
<Osmodivs> silvea12, osmodivs adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev sambashare
<silvea12> You are in the sudo group... so it's not an access rights issue
<Osmodivs> silvea12, You see, theres gotta be something else, a corrupt file perhaps?
<Osmodivs> oh.
<tiblock> Osmodivs, google says Lubuntu (LXDE) doesnt have GUI for that. Google "lxde users and groups" and chose your solution.
<fun> I fcked it
<fun> now it wont connect at all
<fun> :d
<fun> on new port 222
<FloodBot1> fun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshlegs> so im having several really frustrating issues after doing an aptitude update/safe-upgrade. none of my hotkeys/custom shortcuts work and when searching for programs, the icons dont show up. also wifi doesnt work. ive searched a bit online but cant find a solution. helps?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<silvea12> fun - if you can get physical access, try sudo iptables --flush
<tiblock> Osmodivs, http://askubuntu.com/questions/156838/how-to-change-user-account-settings-with-lxde
<Osmodivs> tiblock, Well, I already have gnome-system-tools. I just want to open it via Terminal, to see if I can fix some groups in my accpont
<AlecTaylor> My computer is crashing with no warning (from logged-in and working to power off in ~1 second). How do I troubleshoot?
<fun> I am using ec2 silvea12
<fun> whole idea was to change default ssh port as they filter upload speeds on it
<kcah> hello every one~
<silvea12> yeah... well now ya borked it... :P
<somsip> fun: then you have to recreate the instance from the snapshot you created, or from the AMI if you have no snapshot
<Osmodivs> It is: sudo users-admin
<silvea12> Useful thing to try for a failsafe next time: before you do, have a script on a timer in a screen to reset the settings
<kcah> i have a noob questions here about ssh... can any one help me?
<silvea12> if it works, kill the process
<somsip> !ask | kcah
<ubottu> kcah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<silvea12> if it doesn't, itll fix it
<fun> somsip:  but why I just changed port
<silvea12> but... too late for that now
<fun> what have I done wrong?
<somsip> fun: you did it wrong. Or you just haven't poked a hole to the new port in your securty group...
<fun> somsip:  I did 100% what people said there
<fun> changed port to 222 and open firewall
<somsip> fun: don't whinge. Fix your security group
<kcah> i have a jump server on my network... it does not have X server... can i still use the jump server to do a X session on other machines on that network?
<joshlegs> my problem is similar to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183110  but also my built-in volume buttons dont work
<joshlegs> and i cant seem to reinstall from usb (goes right to desktop)
<fun> somsip: its done
<glitsj16> dominiquenf: a question .. being synclient commands, why not run them in an autostart .desktop file? or do you need them in the login screen?
<fun> so what else can I try?
<silvea12> AlecTaylor: Try booting a live CD, chroot into your HDD, and checking dmesg output
<silvea12> check for kernal errors
<somsip> fun: recreate the instance from your backup or from the AMI.
<silvea12> and fix it from the live CD
<fun> somsip: but then I simply do same mistake lol
<fun> thats why its better I find a way to fix it now
<Osmodivs> I am in the sudo group and still can't connect to a WiFi: (32) Not authorized to control networking.
<somsip> fun: I can't help you any more.
<dominiquenf> glitsj16, how i do that?
<Beldar> joshlegs, Similar to is not a good start here, you want to be exact, and explain the usb reinstall in details.
<fun> somsip: ok ty
<glitsj16> dominiquenf: which option exactly?
<dominiquenf> glitsj16, how do i do that?
<silvea12> Osmodivs: try adding yourself to the netdev group
<dominiquenf> the one you said about autostart.desktop
<joshlegs> Beldar: none of my default hotkeys work (vlume up, down) and my custom shortcuts dont either (ctrl-alt-t for terminal, meta-up for maximize)
<dominiquenf> glitsj16,  the one you said about autostart.desktop
<endofcake> Hey, how do I open ports on Ubuntu?
<fun> endofcake:  use aws
<fun> they got nice firewall there
<Osmodivs> silvea12, I am aalready in the netdev group
<silvea12> oh right
<fun> endofcake:  by default all ports are open
<Osmodivs> silvea12, I tell you, must be a Linux virus
<glitsj16> dominiquenf: okay, you use the "startup applications" app, once you're in there it will show a few fields where you enter name and location of the script
<fun> u need to edit silly text file by hand
<fun> or use aws
<silvea12> Osmodivs: I don't know about that...
<Beldar> joshlegs, Cool, to the channel I can't really help, I was just concerned you are not lost in here. State the usb relation top this if there is one.
<Beldar> to*
<somsip> fun: if you are going to stay in here and offer advice, please try to be helpful
<Osmodivs> silvea12, Badware, then.
<joshlegs> ok thanks Beldar. no the usb isnt related. i think im just having a crapton of problems right now :(
<silvea12> Osmodivs: I think it may just be a wierd perms issue
<endofcake> Thanks fun. I did nmap on my install, and it only shows a handful of open ports, which may be a cause of Couchbase not working properly.
<Ziber> So, my computer forgot how to interact with my mouse. I can move it just fine, but can't click on anything. Any thoughts on why?
<fun> somsip: I have him excellent advice that works 100%
<fun> ;)
<silvea12> Is this in a log, or when you run it?
<silvea12> and what do you run?
<Beldar> joshlegs, Cool just be careful to approach one at a time within reason is all. ;)
<fun> endofcake: all rules as to which ports open or closed are in 1 file
<fun> iptables
<somsip> !joke | SunTsu
<ubottu> SunTsu: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Ziber> In Chrome and terminal, so far. I can click to switch back and forth between these apps, but nothing within them.
<fun> somsip: thats u
<fun> gave me advice that does not work
<fun> ;)
<somsip> SunTsu: clearly not meant for you
<endofcake> nmap localhost (or my IP)
<fun> one sec endofcake
<fun> some many geeks dont understand that not all humans are geeks
<glitsj16> dominiquenf: i forgot you need to press the "add" button first, but you got that by now probably :)
<fun> endofcake: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-using-ip-tables-on-ubuntu-12-04
<fun> here
<fun> see if it makes sense
<somsip> fun: confirm to me again that you have allowed access to the new port in the security group that is associated with the instance you've just changed
<fun> yes I did
<fun> well ok I create new instance and see whats in sshd config
<fun> I tried reboot same
<endofcake> Ok, I don't exactly need I firewall, I just need to make sure that certain ports are open. Is there a way to check this?
<somsip> fun: if you edit sshd_config correctly and have allowed access through the security group, there is no reason why it should not work. I do this on my AWS instances. So you have to accept the possibility of your error.
<somsip> endofcake: for what service?
<endofcake> I'm guessing nmap doesn't show me the whole story. i just want to eliminate ports as the source of my problem and move on
<fun> :P
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<fun> lol somsip u are some geek
<fun> who cares whose error is it
<fun> main thing it works lol
<somsip> !ignore | fun
<ubottu> fun: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<endofcake> For Couchbase. It needs ports 11211, 11210, 11209, 4369,8091, 8092 and from 21100 to 21299
<carrera> can anyone tell me as of which version did Ubuntu changed the init process and WHY?
<glitsj16> dominiquenf: if you want the synclient commands to be active in the login screen there's a way to do that too, isn't much work but i don't know if you want/need it there as well
<somsip> endofcake: and what it preventing these from being accessed?
<endofcake> I'm not sure anything is, I'm just trying to add another server to my cluster and it fails. So I need to eliminate networking issues as the source of this problem
<rcw2> what do the three numbers at the end of this linerepresent in xinput --set-prop [device number] "Synaptics Finger" 50 80 257
<Beldar> carrera, Are you aware this is support, and not actually tied to canonical and it's decisions on ubuntu?
<fun> endofcake: simply edit text tile and add new ports
<fun> type sudo iptables -L
<fun> and see rules
<somsip> endofcake: output of netstat -lnptu show anything helpful?
<fun> u can set rules to default means all ports open by sudo iptables -F
<fun> :)
<pietro10> Hi. I have a late 2006 intel iMac; I have tried, and I am trying to at least get the LiveUSB to work. I got as far as setting up an installed system and attempting to boot it with rEFIt, but the EFI firmware threw a fit and wouldn't boot in legacy mode. I tried EFI boot ,but rEFInd wouldn't start. Now: is there a way I can boot the LiveCD image over the network with an ethernet cable? I have no way to burn discs at the present time. Thanks.
<somsip> !upstart | carrera (may have some leads for you to follow up)
<ubottu> carrera (may have some leads for you to follow up): Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<carrera> Beldar, kind of... thanks.  My question was purely technical
<OerHeks> carrera, @ 9.10 >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<carrera> somsip, OerHeks, thanks!  :)
<endofcake> Ok, thanks, no rules in iptables, moving on.
<somsip> endofcake: might it be limited by your host company in any way?
<kcah> Hello cannot do ssh x to a host with a jump server without x server?
<LinuxAtSchool_> i <3 ubuntu && apache2 && virtualhost!! :D goodnight
<NictraSavios> Hello, I can't seem to get Ubuntu to find my network printer. The printer is configured correctly, and is on 192.168.1.21, but Ubuntu does not find it.
<eric> hi all
<b0x> NictraSavios: can you ping it?
<NictraSavios> b0x, Hmm, no ... but, this is weird. I ping 1.21, but get a response from 1.24.  "PING 192.168.1.21 (192.168.1.21) 56(84) bytes of data.
<NictraSavios> From 192.168.1.24 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable" and then "From 192.168.1.24 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable"
<b0x> whats .24
<NictraSavios> 192.168.1.24 - And should be nothing. I'll nmap and see
<b0x> if u cant ping the printer then its pretty obvious why ubuntu cant find ur printer though ;)
<iFlip> NictraSavios: 1.24 should be you
<NictraSavios> iFlip, Ahh, really? Thank you.
<b0x> you running a firewall
<b0x> or something
<iFlip> NictraSavios: sarcasm ... :)
<iFlip> lol
<Guest69148> Guys, I have exact problem for an older machine. I don't see the answer for it. Will you help me? kubuntu.com/questions/372584/i-cant-get-online-video-to-work-correctly-see-screen-caps#comment476238_372584
<NictraSavios> b0x, No firewall, haven't set one up yet.
<dominiquenf> 16
<dominiquenf> thanks for the idea about using the command on startup application... it worked
<iFlip> its like watching two blind mice humping in a sock
<codepython7771> E: Package 'python-qt4-gl' has no installation candidate -sources.list = deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe
<codepython7771> what am i doing wrong?
<daftykins> Guest69148: what's the graphics hardware?
<Guest69148> what do you mean by that?
<fun> helo
<fun> # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for Port 22
<Guest69148> I don't have that machine hooked up right now.
<fun> is that the line to change ssh port?
<NictraSavios> fun, SSH
<fun> ssh yes
<fun> what about it?
<daftykins> Guest69148: intel, nvidia, AMD - the make of graphics hardware
<fun> I want to switch sshd listening port
<Guest69148> hummm    don't know. the machine was given to me. How do i found that info?
<daftykins> fun: no, a line with # at the start is a comment
<daftykins> Guest69148: run "lspci" from a terminal and pastebin it here ideally
<fun> blah
<fun> #/etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fun> there is port 22 last time I changed it and restarted I could not log in
<fun> even do firewall allows for new port
<fun> ok I got it
<Guest69148> o.k. I'll do that later. I just was looking online for help. I don't have that desktop hooked to a monitor and internet right now. I'll get back with you guys with that.
<hitsujiTMO> codepython7771: enable universe branch
<Guest69148> I forget how to pastebin. Is there a command for that?
<somsip> !paste | Guest69148
<ubottu> Guest69148: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<codepython7771> hitsujiTMO:  i was just missing a apt-get update
<Guest69148> so do I put in the terminal      paste | lspci           ?
<zcat[1]> using ubuntu studio. Every time I boot all the sounds devices come up in order. Only solution I've found so fat that works is just keep rebooting and rebooting until I fluke them the right way around for how all the software is set up. Or reconfigure everything for the new random order every time I reboot.
<zcat[1]> *far
<zcat[1]> I did try to follow a howto about udev, but it doesn't seem to be that. I also found a howto for alsa. It seems that ubuntu allows for devices to be randomly reassinged at every possible layer of abstraction.
<zcat[1]> I'm fast coming to the conclusion that someone in the development chain is just doing this to fuck with everyone
<somsip> !language | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zcat[1]> I'm frustrated.
<zcat[1]> I've been using linux since 1997, and this is about as close as I've ever got to just giving up and switching to Windows
<zcat[1]> and nobody seems the least bit ineterestif in helping
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zcat[1]> yeah, nobody knows
<Noskcaj> perhaps try asking on askubuntu or #ubuntustudio
<zcat[1]> no answers ther etieher
<Noskcaj> remember this is the time most people are asleep, so maybe try again later?
<Beldar> zcat[1], I think we all understand frustration, but this is a no swearing channel please.
<zcat[1]> it doesn't really matter when I ask, I've been trying to figure this out for months now
<zcat[1]> I've mssed ub ubuntu studio and just reinstalled three times so far
<zcat[1]> next time I just give up and switch to windows
<zcat[1]> and I will write a very long blog about how utterly Linux is failing
<zcat[1]> from the perspective of someone who's used linux their entire life and finally been driven to use Windows
<zcat[1]> I really don't want to do that
<whoever> trying to set a keyboard shortcut , under keyboard , and the command is /usr/bin/top . and when i hit the shortcutkey i set top is not executing , but top will execute if i type it in term
<daftykins> zcat[1]: surely there's SOMEONE out there that uses it for the same things as you do
<zcat[1]> apparently nobody else in the entire world uses ubuntu studio with more than one sound device
<zcat[1]> or they all just reconfigure it every time the reboot? who knows ...
<daftykins> i take it studio comes without pulseaudio?
<zcat[1]> It uses everything layer after layer and every layer seems to like randomly assigning the order of devices
<zcat[1]> udev does, alsa does, pulse does, and then jack sits on top and has no idea what is what
<zcat[1]> it's a complete mess
<Minnen> [question] how can i change my wireless protocol from IEEE 802.11 b/g/n to IEEE 802.11 b/g using the terminal?
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: You can probably assign a device name with a udev rule.
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U, did that
<idaniel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372584/i-cant-get-online-video-to-work-correctly-see-screen-caps#comment476238_372584                                 *This is exactly my problem on another desktop that I can't hook up right now. I just want to find the answer to this question, being it's exactly my problem.
<daftykins> zcat[1]: well, i don't understand enough to help sadly. but i'd imagine an askubuntu.com post or a forum thread describing your situation would be better than being here complaining (with my respect)
<Jordan_U> zcat[1]: So what is your current problem?
<glitsj16> whoever: you'll need to give a command to the shortcut that will open a terminal window and executes the top command
<daftykins> idaniel: yeah you asked that before, you've not pasted the requested info yet though
<zcat[1]> Jordan_U, every time I boot ubuntu studio all the sound devices are in a different random order from last time so nothing ever works
<idaniel> daftykins, I can't get to that desktop right now.  Maybe I should wait until I get it all hooked up. I guess it's not fair if you don't know it's inards. I'll get back to you guys maybe tomorrow when I can get it up and running. Sorry.
<daftykins> idaniel: it does make problem solving somewhat tougher ;)
<idaniel> k     I'll get to you later when I can hook the thing up. thanks anyway.
<zcat[1]> and it seems to be a layer above udev ... I think I managed to get it to assign them stattically at that later
<zcat[1]> I also found a howto for making alsa assign devices in a particular order which also didn't make any difference\
<zcat[1]> and now it's just really making me angry
<zcat[1]> every time I start up I just keep rebooting until the devices all come up how jack wants to work with them but this is just stupid!
<zcat[1]> and it's so damn slow to boot too
<zcat[1]> at the moment I don't have a 'pulseaudio sink' so I can't play stuff in the browser and record from it or mix it at all
<greeter> zcat[1] i've found that audacity can do that if you set the input channel properly, and i don't have pulseaudio installed
<zcat[1]> greeter, when it's working properly I can record to ardour, mixer on one track, qsynth (midi keyboard) on another track, music from the web on a third ...
<zcat[1]> can I do that in audacity ..
<zcat[1]> ?
<greeter> hmm that i've never tried to tell you the truth :-S
<zcat[1]> Well it works fine here, I just have to reboot eight times unti all the sound devices fluke the right order
<zcat[1]> and then try not to boot again for as long as possible
<zcat[1]> when it works it's really good.. I just want it to come up working on every reboot
<nobody08> battery indicator missing from 'Indicator plugin' Ubuntu 12.04... please help
<greeter> ah i see
<NictraSavios> nobody08, I had this issue with an ex's computer,  I found the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148971/battery-indicator-missing-ubuntu-12-04
<greeter> i don't know much about using sound on linux. i like to set it and forget it. it's why i usually uninstall pulseaudio
<enneract> Is there a way to install a package from a previous release? For example, I need the package libglew1.8 on trusty, but it does not exist yet - can I force apt-get to grab the saucy version~
<somsip> enneract: trusty is in beta. Support in #ubuntu+1, but the answer is no
<nobody08> <NictraSavios> thanks.. let me try
<enneract> somsip: it isn't a trusty-specific question, I could as well be asking how to get a quantal package on saucy :D Either way... there really isn't a way to do this? I was able to do it to an entire PPA by editing the .list file, there is no way for a single package?
<nobody08> NictraSavios, tried that already... no luck..
<diuneigh> can anyone help me with Xchat for ubuntu?
<somsip> enneract: if you were using a non-beta release, it might have all of the missing files you need. PPAs are different from official packages, and end answer is still "no" AFAIK
<enneract> sadly, the non-beta release doesn't work with my hardware.
<Ronie> diuneigh: what's the problem with xchat in ubuntu?
<diuneigh> Ronie: I'm trying to set it up like Mirc in Windows.  I need to do a dccserver command and open up a port.  I don't know how to do it in xchat.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> enneract: Ask in #ubuntu+1 for problems with a beta release, or install a stable release and ask here about how to solve the hardware support problems you're having.
<NictraSavios> nobody08, Sorry, I'm not sure how to help you then. Maybe someone else will
<Ronie> diuneigh: Mirc and xchat are little different than each other. some features of mirc may be not in xchat.
<diuneigh> Ronie:  yes, I know that.  I need to open a port in xchat like I did previously in mirc.  Any ideas?
<nobody08> the battery indicator missing from the 'Indicator Plugin' on my Ubuntu 12.10LTS, after i configured it to Xfce Desktop...
<nobody08> NictraSavios ... thanks though.
<Jef91> are .conf files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d loaded automatically in 12.04?
<Ronie> diuneigh:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115061
<nobody08> Xfce looks great... just made it look like Windows 7
<Ronie> it can help ypu.
<Ronie> you
<diuneigh> Ronie,  I'll read that.  Thanks!
<Ronie> no problem
<oots_> Glass windows
<Beldar> I've fallen and my linux looks like windows
<nobody08> can anyone help to fix the missing battery indicator ... Ubuntu 12.10 with Xfce .
<Ronie> Beldar: in lxde u can have icons like my documents and my computer, like u have in windows
<diuneigh> Ronie:  didn't solve the problem.  I need to set it to 6060 so I can access an Fserve
<glitsj16> nobody08: just a question .. are you using the xfce panel or the unity panel?
<Beldar> Ronie, Hmm if I want windows icons I boot my W8.1
<nobody08> xfce4-panel 4.8.6 panel..
<nobody08> glitsj16: any idea?
<Beldar> Ronie, I'm not a hard core linux user, I started on open source however every OS has a use, bragging here on making your ubuntu look like windows is well a bit strange is all.
<glitsj16> nobody08: okay, i think most people who read your question probably assumed the unity panel, might be different packages involved .. you have the xfce4-battery-plugin installed?
<lucasredsn0w> nobody08: Have you installed all plugins?
<nobody08> let me check...
<lucasredsn0w> nobody08: Using XChat 2.8.8 on Ubuntu?
<nobody08> yeah ... using xchat.
<lucasredsn0w> nobody08: I use Quassel IRC, compiled by myself
<lucasredsn0w> nobody08: I love "making" softwares (./configure && make && make install)
<nobody08> i am a linux newbei..
<lucasredsn0w> nobody08: I've used linux for nearly 2 years, but I'm still not very good  at it.
<lucasredsn0w> I just simply "use" linux
<nobody08> can you show me how to find out  ... if  xfce4-battery-plugin  is installed.
<darin> Where is the proper place to inquire about a technical issue with Ubuntu
<lucasredsn0w> Use "Software Center"
<Beldar> darin, This is support
<glitsj16> nobody08: apt-cache policy xfce4-battery-plugin  .. will tell you
<lucasredsn0w> I need to restart X
 * lucasredsn0w restarting
<nobody08> thanks
<darin> Cool, I have a few questions , I wanted to test the new KDE Ubuntu but can't seem to access the wireless drivers. I'm hoping that I can work through a linux version with proper wireless drivers
<nobody08> nope ....
<nobody08> not installed
<Beldar> darin, run in the terminal lspci and find the wifi info and share it with the channel.
<glitsj16> nobody08: so let's hope the issue will be fixed once you install that and add it to the panel
<darin> cool
<lucasredsn0w> nobody08, I'm back
<Beldar> darin, Are you in a live session as of now?
<nobody08> glistsj16: is that using "sudo apt-get install  xfce4-battery-plugin " command?
<darin> darin@darin-Inspiron-1520:~$ lspci
<darin> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
<darin> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
<darin> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<darin> 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> darin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darin> 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<glitsj16> nobody08: exactly
<cowtoe> eggsactly & bacon
<cowtoe> cos breakfast
<cowtoe> but i aint gotno bacon
<cowtoe> :(
<FloodBot1> cowtoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> cowtoe: something we can help you with?
<Beldar> darin, just the wifi, you can pastbin all of it.
<nobody08> thanks
<cowtoe> no
<cowtoe> i will fade away
 * cowtoe disappears
<rww> cowtoe: then please leave the channel clear for support, thanks :)
<darin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6824371/
<darin> I'm running elementary OS but have Kubuntu 13 installed without wireless on a different partition
<nobody08> just done that... do i have to reboot the system?
<Beldar> darin, You on a live session, broadcom is supported, however elementary OS is not here.
<glitsj16> nobody08: no reboot needed .. if i remember you might need to right-click on the panel and there should appear a menu entree to add a plugin
<nobody08> thanks.
<kcah> http://serverfault.com/questions/53080/how-to-enable-ssh-x11-forwarding-through-additional-server
<darin> Yes, I'm hoping to port the drivers somehow since I was able to hardwire the drivers with ethernet / sudo commands earlier
<Roland-> how can I configure startup scripts on latest ubuntu ?
<somsip> !upstart | Roland-
<ubottu> Roland-: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<darin> I'm trying to configure the wireless from a working kernal and am wanting to load the wifi drivers **somehow** to a newly installed Kubuntu on a different partition
<nobody08> glistsj16:  Thank you so much... it works.
<glitsj16> nobody08: you're welcome :)
<Roland-> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<Roland-> job, but disable is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<Roland-> I cannot disable services as I can see
<Roland-> damn
<diuneigh> can anyone help me set up xchat to open port 6060?
<glitsj16> Roland-: too disable services from autostarting you need an override file .. sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/SERVICE.override" (exchange SERVICE with the correct name of what you need)
<Roland-> sound complicated
<Roland-> better leave it bloatware full.
<darin> Ok, I used this process to install drivers on this currently working (with wireless kernal). I'd like to somehow port these to a disk and install the wifi drivers
<darin> Look here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<glitsj16> Roland-: it's one command, just use the name of the service you want to stop from starting at boot
<Roland-> ok
<darin> hmmm
<Beldar> !broadcom | darin for the kubuntu
<ubottu> darin for the kubuntu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Roland-> ok, let's see how it works
<Beldar> darin, Heh,  missed you posted that link.
<glitsj16> Roland-: example .. sudo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/mysql.override" will stop mysql from starting .. you can use GUI too: gksudo gedit .. make a new file with only the word 'manual' and save it in the correct location (/etc/init/mysql.override to stay with the example)
<Roland-> yep
<Roland-> seems to work
<Roland-> but how can i get a list of services configured to start at boot?
<glitsj16> Roland-: nice, if you want to enable the service again later, just remove the override file
<glitsj16> Roland-: use "sudo initctl list"
<nobody08> wallpaper slide-show on Xfce .... any suggestion?
<nobody08> Wallch wouldn't work on Xfce..
<pankomax> hi gays....
<darin> My wireless issue can be solved using the following terminal commands  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<darin> How can I install the drivers with a USB Drive and port them over to do a manual install (since I don't have wireless  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<glitsj16> nobody08: have you tried wally yet?
<Jordan_U> darin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<nobody08> let me try... thanks
<brewmaster619> Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting why my system will entirely freeze (except the mouse) about once a week?
<brewmaster619> I'm a semi-n00b
<glitsj16> brewmaster619: when it happens, looking at the logs would be a starting point
<brewmaster619> not seeing anythign in the logs that lloks unusual so far, but dont' know exactly which to concentrate on, and don't necessarily know what is "good" or "bad" when I look at it.
<glitsj16> first thing i thought when i read the question was a big cronjob, like a backup job or something, just a thought
<glitsj16> but that would be repeating on a very stable pattern i suppose, it's not every week? :)
<diuneigh> how to do a "plug and play" with MyBook in ubuntu 12.04?
<brewmaster619> no, it's not consistent; have had it happen twice in one day, but that was about a month ago.  Just happenend about 10 minutes agao.
<glitsj16> brewmaster619: when it happens you can try 'top' or 'htop' to find what processes are possible culprits ..
<ryan_turner|MTW> Having trouble where ubuntu desktop 13.10 is not adding default route for my eth1... how can I troubleshoot that?
<ryan_turner|MTW> Network operates fine for all other machines on network, including an ubuntu 12.04 server and numerous windows 8/7 machines
<ryan_turner|MTW> (AKA every reboot I have to do sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254)
<brewmaster619> can't run anything, I don't think even if a terminal is open.  So far, the only thing that's continued to operate is the mouse, and it moves fine; just can't actually click on anything
<glitsj16> brewmaster619: yeah, difficult to track down i guess .. probably swapping like crazy
<brewmaster619> I dunno, I have 8 GB ram, and the HD isn't super quit...I didn't notice swapping, though I'm not ruling it out.
<ryan_turner|MTW> Any ideas for my 13.10 desktop that for some reason isn't getting network settings properly? It adds an internal route fine, but does not add a route for internets. I have to manually add one via  sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<adrian> hi
<Ronie> adrian: hello
<Guest16490> i have a PC with dual monitor(one DVI and Display Port) , but one of it ( on Display Port ) don't come up , any fix to that? ATI HD7650 / ubuntu 13.10
<Adrian0079> i have a PC with dual monitor(one DVI and Display Port) , but one of it ( on Display Port ) don't come up , any fix to that? ATI HD7650 / ubuntu 13.10
<Adrian0079> i have a PC with dual monitor(one DVI and Display Port) , but one of it ( on Display Port ) don't come up , any fix to that? ATI HD7650 / ubuntu 13.10, also i can see both monitors on ubuntu "Display" setting .
<hateball> !repeat | Adrian0079
<ubottu> Adrian0079: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<navneet> #mysql
<navneet> how do find channel list
<frank604_> how to copy url from urlgrab in weechat?
<somsip> !alis | navneet
<ubottu> navneet: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<karven> Anybody online?
<babinlonston> Hi All, Is there any open source proxy or firewall to restrict some website in our office ? Except Squid
<Tuck_C_Dough> is there a better dock than cairo?
<gr33n7007h> Tuck_C_Dough, Docky
<Tuck_C_Dough> benefits?
<navneet> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gr33n7007h> better interface, customisation etc
<gr33n7007h> My opinion
<Tuck_C_Dough> kk. ty
<gr33n7007h> puts cairo to shame
<zer0s> http://pastebin.com/QWKntzC0
<zer0s>  i think there's something wrong with my ddclient conf because i was able to CNAME an old dns address i was using
<phatso> I was looking for an ubuntu 10.04 liveCD and only found a live DVD. Then I found a liveCD for 10.04 SERVER. Does one for a desktop exist? I'm trying to recover a system that has lost the boot and bin directories.
<phatso> All I see are server CDs here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: Why can't you use a 12.04 image?
<hitsujiTMO> phatso: 10.04 desktop is end of life and no longer supported so you wont find a cd around
<phatso> SonikkuAmerica: would the 12.04 CD be compatible with my remaining lucid binaries?
<phatso> hitsujiTMO: all I need to do is recover the files in /bin and /boot
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: You could see if it would upgrade the whole SYSTEM while you're at it...
<phatso> I don't want to upgrade the system, I already installed a new system and wanted to run that old disk drive inside virtualbox
<phatso> but would the serv server CD have the /bin binaries and the correct kernels to repair my crashed system?
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: If you really need a 10.04 CD, <<NOTE: THIS IS NOT RECOMMENDED AT ALL!>> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/
<rww> lolwat
<rww> you people, i swear
<rww> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/
<SonikkuAmerica> rww: Ah, that's where it is.
<phatso> SonikkuAmerica: I don;t see any iso images there
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: See rww's link
<SonikkuAmerica> rww: Also, I am a sworn person. Thanks for reaffirming that. :)
<Kartagis> how do I disable the status notification applet?
<phatso> Oh yes there it is. I don't know why I was told I wouldn't find it
<Rosbuntu> can not send or recieve files from my android phone in ubuntu
<Rosbuntu> im using blueman
<Rosbuntu> can anyone help me with this
<phatso> Judging by the "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100427.1" in my sources.lst it seems I must have installed from the alternate CD
<Rosbuntu> can not send or recieve files from my android phone in ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: So? Use the live image to fix it
<phatso> So if I install using that lucid CD, during the install would it find and install the latest kernels or would I have to do that later
<phatso> I suppose that alternate-install CD has a liveCD option
<phatso> and I boot that in rescue mode?
<phatso> ok so I used the mini.iso to boot into a rescue environment, I mounted /target and populated /target/bin with the binaries from /bin
<phatso> how can I use apt to populate /boot and /boot/grub with a working kernel, any ideas?
<Ben64> phatso: this is not the correct location to be seeking help with an outdated version of ubuntu
<aegisx> Is there a Linux alternative to Microsoft OneNote, by any chance?
<phatso> Ben64: this could be a valid question for any distro. I guess I need the apt- command that repairs packages. First order of business is to restore bash
<Kartagis> how do I disable the status notification applet?
<nobody08>  /msg NickServ identify adaedward
<Ben64> phatso: the bottom line is, if you want support here, you have to be using a supported release. 12.04 or 13.10 is suggested, as 13.04 is losing support very soon
<Tuck_C_Dough> i thought 12.04 LTS was being supported until 2017
<phatso> ok...so if I download a mini.iso for 12.04 would I be able to repair the kernels?
<BlackDalek> This isn't strictly an Ubuntu question - it's a Wine for linux question... but can anyone remind me... how do I launch Steam in Wine from the command line so that it opens in a virtual desktop environment?
<Tuck_C_Dough> Blackdalek - i use playonlinux for the GUI behind wine
<Ben64> Tuck_C_Dough: 12.04 is supported until 2017
<Tuck_C_Dough> but you are saying 13.04 is losing support?
<Ben64> 13.04 isn't 12.04...
<rww> 12.04 *Server* is supported until 2017 because it's an LTS
<rww> 13.04 is not an LTS
<Tuck_C_Dough> kk
<Tuck_C_Dough> just making sure
<Ben64> 12.04 *everything* is supported until 2017
<kop> "13.04 is losing support very soon..."
<rww> oh, 12.04 not 10.04. i'm smrt
<hitsujiTMO> like today soon
<Ben64> or tomorrow, depending on your time zone
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: No, no, no! The 12.04 mini.iso is NOT a repair disc.
<Tuck_C_Dough> is it worth it going to 14 yet? like when would be a good date to aim for a stable pre copy of 14?
<SwedeMike> rww: all 12.04 has support until 2017, not only server. They changed that in 12.04.
<rww> SwedeMike: Ben64 already said this, yes
<Ben64> Tuck_C_Dough: would be a better question for #ubuntu+1
<SwedeMike> Tuck_C_Dough: what problem are you trying to solve by going for 14.04 ?
<kop> Ben64, okay now I'm confused ... <Ben64> phatso: the bottom line is, if you want support here, you have to be using a supported release. 12.04 or 13.10 is suggested, as 13.04 is losing support very soon...
<SonikkuAmerica> So how long is the circle of telephone going to continue? 12.04 == LTS, supported until 2017 | 13.04 != LTS, support ends TODAY
<kop> of course confusing me doesn't take much
<SonikkuAmerica> kop: Also, avocado is made of guacamole :)
<Thete> why is it that people always question running beta versions of linux distros?  Isn't that the whole point?
<kop> SonikkuAmerica, gnorph ? drool... :-P~
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Thete> Do that many people not understand that alpha/beta == no support?
<rww> Thete: yes
<Thete> oh
<Thete> freenode has changed quite a bit over the years I guess then
<Tuck_C_Dough> @swedemike no problem to solve. just curious.
<SonikkuAmerica> Thete: No mainline support anyway... here we have #ubuntu+1
<kop> I still have a 10.04 that I can't upgrade to 12.xx because the 11.xx repos vanished
<Ben64> 10.04 upgrades directly to 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> kop you can upgrade lts to lts
<SonikkuAmerica> kop: In Software Sources, ensure that "Long-term releases only" is selected."
<SonikkuAmerica> Iha Shacks... never heard of 'em
<kop> Ben64, tried that it broke "everything" thank finagle for huge spare volumes and dd
<phatso> Is there any way to tell if I inadvertently did upgrade to 12? Supposing I pastebinned my sources.lst would that be enough? I see lucid in all the repo urls so it must still be lucid, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> kop: "Everything"? Even the "quotes" you used to enclose everything in?
<Ben64> phatso: cat /etc/issue
<kop> SonikkuAmerica, would not boot from any previously viable boot partition
<phatso> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<phatso> Not sure why the newline and linefeed characters show up literally
<SonikkuAmerica> kop: Did you try upgrading using a Live image?
<kop> yup
<kop> <-- not new just dangerous
<phatso> I had the same problem as kop, luckily I had a 2nd hard drive handy so I installed wheezy on that drive and am now going to run my repaired lucid install in virtualbox. Once I figure out how to repair /bin, /dev and /boot
<SonikkuAmerica> kop: Did you backupallyourdataandtheninstallfromscratchandplaceyourdataonthefreshinstall ?
<phatso> I like how people throw the b word around so casually thinking everyone has a half gig to terrabyte spare capacity to rsynch everythng into
<Thete> storage is cheap
<kop> SonikkuAmerica, I suppose I could but this is what is bothering me . It worked fine in VM but on hardware it borks
<SonikkuAmerica> kop: Maybe a better question is - did you try a fresh install, period?
<SonikkuAmerica> (As in, before?)
<SonikkuAmerica> phatso: Probably the only thing worth backing up is the /home folder, any config scripts you have, and probably a list of installed software (and definitely sources.list and sources.list.d)
<phatso> You're forgetting all the /root data which may have cached ssh keys and what not
<kop> actually not an option as I have so much config/3rd party crap/software/thirbligs (wtfever) that I really needed 10-11-then 12 and missed my window
<kop> the box ian
<kop> the box isn't critical so I'm not too worried
<kop> just a puzzle
<anandj> hi am trying to test syncookie functionality on a ubuntu 11.04 server.
<anandj> I am using scapy to send a tcp packet, but receiving TCPError in the reply. I followed this to send the TCP syn packet. http://samsclass.info/124/proj11/proj10-123-scapy-tcp.html
<anandj> The server is still functional and running.
<anandj> though netstat -atn prints out too much syn_recv connections..
<anandj> Any suggestions how to fix this? we get some high latency during peak load because of this.
<xangua> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<anandjeyahar> @xangua: I know we need to upgrade, we are planning for it in a couple of days time..
<xxx> hi
<Ronie> hello
<helmut_> hi
<Ronie> .
<Gotolei> anyone able to help with a laptop brightness problem
<Bear10> I have a vm with a bunch of programs installed and configured in ubuntu, is it possible to create an installer of sorts so I can install it as is on a host?
<OmnIcK> Hi! How can I reinstall a package AND ALL deps for it? Ubuntu 12.04... Thanks! :-)
<Gotolei> well this is a nice ghost town
<Bear10> yes it is lol, i think everyone is in PST
<Gotolei> heh
<Gotolei> thought ubuntu was uk-based but oh well
 * Gotolei is in PST :P
<k1l_> Gotolei: Bear10 we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. this is the ubuntu support channel
<Gotolei> yeah i came here looking for support
<Bear10> oh
<Bear10> k1l_ so did i hah
<Gotolei> all i found was a wall of joins/quits
<Gotolei> prolly better luck on the forums or something..
<k1l_> Bear10: remastersys or uck might what you are looking for
<Supaplex> I started nautilus manually because i'm not getting usb sticks to automount. What else should I look into?
<Bear10> k1l, thanks
<k1l_> Gotolei: with out a specific question the motivation to answer is quite low
<Gotolei> i'm terrible with descriptions so http://videobin.org/+7aw/9k6.html
<Gotolei> it doesn't zero out properly
<k1l_> Supaplex: what ubuntu exaclty are you using? and what does dmesg tell you after you stick the usb in
<Gotolei> what's weird is that it works properly in plymouth and lightdm
<Gotolei> only after login it behaves like that
<Gotolei> no matter what de i use
<Bear10> thanks k1l, remastersys is perfect
<Gotolei> (sorry for terrible vid quality btw)
<Supaplex> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6825049/   I switched to tty1+2+3 a day or two ago (was logged out of gnome) backedup /home and with lvm, recreated it (as I was borrowing extra space from another physical harddisk, and this seemed faster than playing with resize2fs to reduce the size)
<VLanX> anyone has a clue on what happens there?  http://pastebin.com/8PQifWbE
<rf5> hi im not sure about what to do in this situation: http://pastie.org/8671212
<supauli> VLanX: you copy from dev zero to somewhere, what are you trying to do?
<VLanX> supauli: I was supposed to specify the output but I hit enter by mystake and I was surprised it was actually "transferring" data?
<VLanX> not sure what happened
<Supaplex> VLanX: /dev/zero is full of ascii #000 (never ending stream) but it appears you're missing of= (are you trying to blank something or create an empty image file?)
<Supaplex> VLanX: no harm done. of= implies stdout (or the terminal)
<VLanX> oh ok
<OmnIcK> Hi! How can I reinstall a package AND ALL deps for it? Ubuntu 12.04... Thanks! :-)
<VLanX> thanks guys
<supauli> VLanX: oh, ok. The IF defaults to STDOUT according to manpage, and printing 0 does nothing to stdout
<VLanX> great. I was starting to worry :D
<rf5> Hello, im trying to install libpam0g-dev thru apt-get but im getting this: http://pastie.org/8671212 what should i do?
<Supaplex> VLanX: supauli means if= implies STDIN (also the terminal, what you type into it) - but you gave dd if= so that's okay.
<rf5> anyone please?
<rf5> Hello, im trying to install libpam0g-dev thru apt-get but im getting this: http://pastie.org/8671212 what should i do?
<Supaplex> rf5: try an apt-get update, and retry the install. otherwise, dpkg -l \*libpam0g\*  into pastebin
<rf5> ye i did the update and retried, same error
<rf5> http://pastie.org/8671236
<Bray90820> Is there anyway to have a 25 or 20 minute screen turnoff
<Bray90820> 15 not 25
<Supaplex> dunno rf5. :-/ unless you can find the same versions of both and install them with dpkg -i (eg, manually download the packages)
<rf5> sucks ay :(
<rf5> thanks anyway bro
<Bray90820> Is there anyway to have a 15 or 20 minute screen turnoff
<pcya911> Hi guys, I have problem with nfs file sharing, I have one nfs server (NAS - BusyBox, 1.16.1) and 3 servers with Ubuntu, on 2 servers with older version of Ubuntu sharing works correctly, but I have problem after upgrade one of servers (Ubuntu 13.10), when I try mount remote partition manually, then mount command hangs forever...
<prx> Hi, cant find the exact words to explain google my problem
<LongCatTH> my audio source is mono, but it show stereo "Name: alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo", when I record a sound.. no sound on the right of my speaker
<prx> but my chromium URL bar decided to replace letters (if i am writing in the middle of the address) instead of showing them
<prx> sorry *adding them
<LongCatTH> u press "insert" button ?
<prx> cheers :)
<prx> i forgot what this button is for :)
<prx> ok now my second issue
<prx> just happened moments ago
<Drakonslayor> hi, sorta new to ubuntu (though i use to use it a few years ago)...
<prx> nevermind
<Drakonslayor> having problems with steam
<Drakonslayor> won't connect to the steam network
<Drakonslayor> any suggestions
<Ronie> what are the benefits of newer kernel?
<owen__> Hello all. Just updated my Ubuntu 12.04LTS and now I have no wifi, no mouse pad. But first I wan't to sort out my Firefox flash plugin problem. I have installed the 'flash-plugin installer' from the deb repos. How, where do I activate it, so that it installs the flash plugin?
<Bento> I have a weird issue with my Ubuntu machine. It says rootfs filled up but I cannot find more than 4 GB worth of data on there. And rootfs is 20 GB large.
<Bento> See config here: http://mibpaste.com/a0cljb and here http://mibpaste.com/XX0Gu5
<Bento> Any ideas?
<Ben64> Bento:  rootfs 20G 18G 508M 98% / <--- see, it's almost full
<Bento> Yeah thats the point
<Bento> There no more than a few GBs of data in there
<owen__> Hello all. Just updated my Ubuntu 12.04LTS and now I have no wifi, no mouse pad. But first I wan't to sort out my Firefox flash plugin problem. I have installed the 'flash-plugin installer' from the deb repos. How, where do I activate it, so that it installs the flash plugin?
<Bento> du -h shows about 4 GBs
<Ben64> Bento: pastebin that
<Ben64> owen__: how exactly did you get "flash-plugin installer"
<Bento> Ben64: Just deleted a 3 Gbs of data but it still says theres alot of data in it. Heres the output http://pastebin.com/kHRYMtJR
<Ben64> Bento: you're just listing what is in ~
<owen__> Ben64: I can't remember exactly. It's been a while, but I see it as installed in the deb installer. After updating, it no longer works in Firefox
<Ben64> Bento: and you shouldn't be doing stuff as root, you should use sudo when necessary
<Bento> Ben64: What do u need
<Ben64> owen__: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep -i flash"
<Ben64> Bento: pastebin "du -xh --max-depth 1 /"
<Bento> http://pastebin.com/aYeJ2Tn5
<owen__> Ben64: dpkg -l | grep -i flash = flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.335ubuntu0.12.04.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<owen__> Ben64: Not sure it should automatically install or if I have to do anything. It's been working nicely for a while until I ran the update.
<Ben64> owen__: try reinstalling that package
<owen__> Ben64: Just done that
<Ben64> Bento: sudo lsof | grep "(deleted)"                   <--- will show you all the files that are deleted, but still open. that will add to the used drive space but not show up in du
<Ben64> owen__: then it should be installed
<Ben64> owen__: it puts the plugin in here ---> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Bento> Ben64: It's finding a crapload of files
<Bento> mostly in /tmp and /root.cache/
<Bento> .cache is used by duplicity for my backups
<owen__> Ben64: This update I just did borked my flash on Firefox, mouspad and my wifi :(
<Bento> I restarted mysql and now theres 17 GB free again lol
<Installer> Hello everyone, I had Debian 7.3 installed and I decided to change to ubuntu desktop 13.10
<Installer> The installation is going fine
<Installer> But I get no boot after that
<Installer> I tried to reinstall a few more times
<Installer> Same result
<Installer> And the installer does recognize I have ubuntu 13.10 installed
<Installer> How can I fix this?
<k1l_> Installer: do you see grub? what is the last you see?
<Installer> I tried to fix the grub
<Installer> It fixed it
<Installer> But I still get no boot
<Installer> Anyone?
<k1l_> Installer: more details?
<Installer> I get no grub menu and no options
<Installer> Boot is simply saying that no operating system exist
<Installer> If I click to try ubuntu
<Installer> I can see everything is installed on the hdf
<Installer> Anything else that may help you?
<TJ-> Installer: How many hard disks, USB storage devices, and CD/DVDs are attached at that point?
<Installer> 1 USB
<Installer> 1 hdd
<Installer> No cd/DVD
<pixxel> Hello. I could use some help, tried to google this problem but could not find a solution: I can't move stuff in my GUI(unity) and i can't click on certain buttons.
<TJ-> Installer: It sounds like a pretty typical mistake where the BIOS/firmware boot order doesn't include the device the OS is installed on. Have you confirmed in BIOS/firmware that the HDD is in the boot device order?
<Installer> It's in the boot order
<TJ-> Installer: When it boots with just the HDD connected, are you able to get to the GRUB menu by holding down the Shift key as the BIOS POST sequence ends?
<Installer> I even tried manually to point the boot there
<Installer> Trying now
<Installer> Nope, no go
<MAD_51> morning!
<TJ-> Installer: OK, that sounds strange. You say that Debian was installed previously, was it starting using GRUB?
<Installer> Yes it was
<TJ-> Installer: Even if the Ubuntu installer managed to put the GRUB boot files on, say, the USB device, the previous GRUB from Debian would still be loaded
<owen__> After an update, many things wouldn't work with my Ubuntu 12.04 I read somewhere that if I run 'dpkg --configure -a' however I get this output. http://pastebin.com/LCNsk4Gw What should I do?
<TJ-> Installer: I think you'll need to start the Live ISO image and from that do some detective work to identify what is wrong, and how to fix it
<mikemousek> hi
<Installer> I tried to rebuild the entire disk with a fresh boot partition (efi)
<Installer> Still no go
<mikemousek> the best now is XUBUNTU fantastic speed and performance
<mikemousek> thanks linux
<TJ-> owen__: What does this report? "cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sudo sysctl -p -"
<TJ-> Installer: hang on, this is on a UEFI system? Is the installation on an MBR or GPT partition layout?
<mikemousek> xfce4 is better now ,fantastic job brothers
<TJ-> Installer: And, have you disabled SecureBoot and enabled Compatibility System Module (Legacy support) ?
<Installer> I can disable the UEFI and reinstall
<pixxel> Not to flood this channel but again; I'm unable to click on anything using my GUI in linux(tried mint with cinnamon, did not work, tried installing xfce on mint still unable to use gui, and now ubuntu with unity) Tried to google the problem but could not find a solution.
<TJ-> Installer: That shouldn't be necessary. What partition layout is on the disk, MBR or GPT?
<mikemousek> unity  doesn 't very  good  hot system ever
<owen__> TJ-: I get this http://pastebin.com/2y6WFGBd
<mikemousek> the best is xfce4-desktop
<Drakonslayor> hi, just started using ubuntu again (first time in a long time). wondering if there is any way to get my logitech g35 headset working on surround or atleast get the bass working in them... they sound super tinny
<Installer> I have no idea
<Installer> How can I check?
<TJ-> owen__: There's your problem then "error: "Invalid argument" setting key "fs.inotify.max_user_watches" " ... so identify which file that is in, and comment it out for now: "grep -n 'fs\.inotify\.max_user_watches' /etc/sysctl.d*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf
<ActionParsnip> Drakonslayor: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<owen__> TJ-: Thanks for showing me... :)
<TJ-> Installer: If you start the Live ISO "Try Ubuntu", at a Terminal you can do "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" (assuming the hard disk is sda) and that will report on MBR and/or GPT status
<TJ-> owen__: After making that change you can re-run your reconfigure command
<Installer> It's gpt
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> Two questions is I may: 1. I used synclient to make certain areas of my touchpad dead so I don't accidentaly start it, how do I make it permanent so it loads on boot?
<TJ-> Installer: OK ...  can you pastebin the output of that 'gdisk' command, we need to ensure there's a valid EFI system partition
<owen__> TJ-: When I run that command "grep -n 'fs\.inotify\.max_user_watches' /etc/sysctl.d*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf" I get "grep: /etc/sysctl.d*.conf: No such file or directory"
<Wiz_KeeD> and two, I have a hdd caddy with ntfs to be used by both operating systems, how do I have it mounted permanently because if I download torrents or have my dropbox configured on it errors out when I boot the device and the programs automatically try to find the source
<Wiz_KeeD> it's like it has a different name or path and they can't find it:(
<TJ-> owen__: oops! Typo ... there is a "/" missing between "/etc/sysctl.d" and "*.conf"
<installer2> TJ-: maybe this will help
<installer2> boot-repair output
<installer2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6825397/
<owen__> TJ-: OK now it works. :) So I comment out those entries that I
<owen__> TJ-: OK now it works. :) So I comment out those entries that I'm seeing from grep?
<TJ-> owen__: I'm not sure why that stopped your system working... is it a low-memory system? Because that line you commented out is pretty standard
<TJ-> owen__: You should only need to comment out the lines that are reported as errors
<totesmuhgoats> hey pals
<installer2> TJ-: 'gdisk' output
<installer2> http://pastebin.com/wf7zCPg0
<TJ-> installer2: That looks like sda is messed up... is the drive failing!? Check "/var/log/kern.log" for signs of I/O errors reading sda
<totesmuhgoats> if a box has no keyboard / mouse and will be controlled with synergy, is there a way to login to the lightdm login screen over ssh?
<ActionParsnip> totesmuhgoats: you can configure lightdm to autologin...
<totesmuhgoats> ActionParsnip: i was hoping to avoid that, but i'm keeping it as a last resport
<totesmuhgoats> resort even*
<installer2> TJ-: nope, no errors or failuers there
<thom_r> is it possible to remove Unity and install Cairo dock?
<ActionParsnip> thom_r: just disable Unity plugin in ccsm, why would you need to uninstall it?
<ActionParsnip> thom_r: it uses very little space.
<thom_r> just curious
<thom_r> what is ccsm
<TJ-> installer2: The boot-repair output is conflicting, in that it starts off reporting problems with even mounting sda1 sda2 but then goes on to report on them, and what it reports on the face of it looks correct
<installer2> TJ-: ok, and what about the gdisk output I've sent you? is that ok?
<TJ-> installer2: The only thing I can imagine is your PC's UEFI firmware didn't accept the addition of a boot menu entry
<installer2> What should I do in such a case?
<TJ-> installer2: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr"
<ActionParsnip> thom_r: its a config app for compiz
<installer2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/cVbg4gfi
<TJ-> installer2: It looks like the BootOrder is putting "ubuntu" too far down the order
<installer2> OK... is there a way to fix it?
<TJ-> installer2: If you notice, "ubuntu" is 'Boot0005' and BootOrder doesn't list it first.
<installer2> I see
<TJ-> installer2: "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0005,0007,0000,0001,0002,0006"
<installer2> it gave me an output
<installer2> And I see that it's still in the same order
<TJ-> installer2: pastebin the output
<Dureiken> Hi there, is that normal that I have no shutdown/restart/logout button in Ubuntu 13.10 taskbar (right of calendar as 12.04) ?? Thanks
<Muneeb> any one can see this msg
<Muneeb> ?
<installer2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/gua30zwV
<TJ-> installer2: That is correct. Look at the "BootOrder" line 0005 is now first in the list
<installer2> oh yeah I can see the boot order..
<installer2> OK, trying to reboot.. god I hope it works
<TJ-> installer2: let's check the GRUB boot files are there as well
<installer2> oh ok
<installer2> lol
<installer2> please explain
<TJ-> installer2: check that /dev/sda1 is mounted with "mount | grep sda1"
<TJ-> installer2: If it is, tell me where, if not do "sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp"
<onlty> TJ-, /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<installer2> TJ-: Should I get any output? because I get nothing
<TJ-> installer2: when there's no output it means it isn't mounted right now, so go ahead with the command I just gave you, which will mount it
<TJ-> installer2: After you've mounted it you should see a listing of files when you do "find /mnt/tmp -type f"   ... if you see files listed, pastebin the list
<installer2> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/FQaYu7QA
<foofoobar> Hi. Can someone suggest a good cloud backup solution which I can use with ubuntu? I thought of packing all by myself and putting it to glacier, but maybe there is some easier way to do this?
<TJ-> installer2: that looks good, "EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi" is the first file the PC's UEFI firmware should load now the boot-order is set correctly
<TJ-> installer2: go ahead and try a reboot
<foofoobar> Idealy I want to define a folder list which should be backup'd every X days automatically
<installer2> ok.. brb
<Installer> TJ-: no go
<Installer> end the efibootmgr order changed for some reason when I just checked now
<Installer> http://pastebin.com/BLw0tViY
<Installer> *and
<humbolt> do you guys use ceph and openstack?
<TJ-> Installer: if the firmware of the PC is changing the boot order, change it manually yourself to make "ubuntu" first in the list
<Installer> TJ-: how?
<TJ-> Installer: when the PC boots, press the key to enter "Setup" and then find the boot-order menu and alter it
<TJ-> Installer: The "Save settings" and continue (re)booting
<Installer> But I don't believe I will see an "ubuntu" entry in the boot-order there
<Installer> Right?
<TJ-> Installer: If that doesn't stick, then the PC's firmware has a bug
<TJ-> Installer: Yes, you will, efibootmgr showed it in the list
<Installer> Alright, trying now
<TJ-> Installer: On UEFI systems the boot menu is managed by the motherboard's UEFI firmware and it stores the boot entries in its own Non-Volatile RAM
<TJ-> Installer: For it to work, the UEFI firmware expects to find an EFI System Partition on the disk, formatted as FAT12,16, or 32, with an "EFI/" directory containing boot files. The boot menu entries saved in NV-RAM point to those files.
<kibogol> When making a purchase through Amazon how can one make sure Ubuntu gets affiliate program money?
<SrRaven-work> Anyone got an easy guide how I would set up a domain to work with a webserver ? It currently always is IP/blabla/ but I want to change it so its always Domain/blabla/
<SrRaven-work> something with apache2,but thats about where my knowledge ends
<black_angel> hey, guys, i installed nvidia_331 driver, but it always say: This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<Installer> TJ-: Well..
<Installer> As It seems
<Installer> there is a bug in the Firmware
<Installer> I disabled the uefi in the bios, reinstalled, and the system is up and running
<black_angel> is there any suggestion?
<efren> hola
<efren> hijos de puta
<gordonjcp> !language | efren
<ubottu> efren: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SrRaven-work> now my spanish is bad but even I know that isnt nice :P
<efren> perdona
<gordonjcp> !ops | efren
<ubottu> efren: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<efren> ubuntu rules
<monkey_man> black-angel, is there perhaps a nvidia-xconf configuration tool or similar. I know when I used NVIDIA a long time ago, I would have to install the drivers, run the configuration tool and restart gnome.
<bittyx> Hiya. I'm having trouble with updating a package from the Ubuntu repositories. I'm on Linux Mint Olivia (based on Ubuntu Raring), but this package is installed from Ubuntu's repositories. See this link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-cola
<bittyx> I'm currently on version 1.8.1 which is consistent with that page, as that's the latest release for Raring.
<bittyx> However, I'd like to update git-cola to 1.9.3 (the current version).
<bittyx> How can I do this?
<TJ-> Installer: What is the make/model of the PC/motherboard?
<TJ-> bittyx: As it shows, 1.9.3-1 is only released for Trusty, so you'd need to either use the Trusty archive or directly download the .deb packages (and any dependencies) and install them using "dpkg -i"
<bittyx> TJ-: https://launchpad.net/~eraserix/+archive/git-cola <-- I've just found this repository which is meant for precise. Can I use that somehow?
<bittyx> To be honest, I have absolutely no idea how package repositories work for debian-based systems.
<TJ-> bittyx: Then you'd probably best not do it, else you'll risk messing up your system
<somsip> bittyx: you're asking about mixing ubuntu PPAs with Mint. Neither of these are supported here...
<bittyx> somsip: That's not true. I've explicitly stated that git-cola is pulled from Ubuntu's repositories.
<bittyx> somsip: Mint doesn't have git-cola in their repositories.
<somsip> bittyx:  https://launchpad.net/~eraserix/+archive/git-cola is a PPA
<bittyx> somsip: So if I add that to my software sources, and do "apt-get install git-cola", I'll get the (newer) version from that PPA?
<bittyx> somsip: How does apt decide where to get git-cola from, if multiple sources have it?
<somsip> bittyx: no idea. We don't support mint here. Really. I'm not just being difficult, we just don't know
<bittyx> somsip: Are you saying that Mint uses a different apt program than Ubuntu does? Don't they handle packages pretty much exactly the same?
<bittyx> This is really a more general question that *can* be answered without regards to Mint.
<somsip> bittyx: I've had nothing to do with mint, so I don't know.
<bittyx> I have a package "git-cola" installed from *Ubuntu's* raring repository. It's an old version. I want a newer one. How do I get it?
<gordonjcp> I'd be more inclined to help with mint if they had an irc channel on freenode
<somsip> bittyx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will bring in all latest version from official repos
<gordonjcp> also I'd give mint a shot if it had unity
<bittyx> somsip: The official repo for raring has git-cola 1.8.1. The trusty repo has 1.9.3 (the current stable).
<bittyx> somsip: So sudo apt-get update won't make my git-cola upgrade to 1.9.3.
<somsip> bittyx: if you have raring installed, you can install raring packages. If you are using trusty, you need to be in #ubuntu+1 as it's still in beta and not supported here...
<bittyx> gordonjcp: One of the reasons I'm using Mint is specifically *because* it doesn't have Unity (though I'm sure it can be installed one way or another).
<somsip> bittyx: EOT for me. I know you want answers, but this really isn't the place to ask
<mikubuntu> ok, no doubt about it now -- there is some (probably) hardware problem with this laptop. when i put the boot cd in, it spins up, some processing occurs onscreen, it goes to the language selection screen, and then goes blank/black and silent. no spinning, no blinking, just the power indicator light and the wireless indicator light showing.
<bittyx> somsip: So if the Ubuntu raring repository doesn't update git-cola to a newer version, I can't update it through the software manager?
<MonkeyDust> bittyx  better ask in the mint channel
<puppylinux2> MonkeyDust: hello
<mikubuntu> it was working fine yesterday right up until i backed up/copied all my files off onto a usb
<ivan88> !banner
<bittyx> Gah. This is obviously not a Mint-specific question, but you guys always refuse to touch anything Mint-related with a 10 foot pole. Even though I'm specifically asking about Ubuntu's software repositories, and Ubuntu's package update system.
<MonkeyDust> hi puppylinux2
<bittyx> I get that you don't want to take responsibility for a different system (and that's fine), but this is really *not* a Mint question.
<puppylinux2> MonkeyDust: which is official linuxmint channel?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> bittyx: just to make it clear. there are tons of desktops available for ubuntu. so no need to not use ubuntu just because you dont like unity.
<MonkeyDust> bittyx  puppylinux2 or surf to linuxmint.com > Community > chatbox
<puppylinux2> thans
<puppylinux2> thanks
<bittyx> k1l_: I'm aware; I just never felt like putting that much energy into something I can have by default (ie. an efficient user interface).
<k1l_> bittyx: and yes, mint handles the repositories differently than ubuntu. they need to do this that ubuntu updates dont break their setup. so please ask them for mint topics
<bittyx> k1l_: (Efficient for me personally, of course.)
<MonkeyDust> bittyx  if mint were the same as ubuntu, it would be called "ubuntu"
<ivan88> come si fa x avere la lista
<ivan88> ??
<ikonia> no
<bittyx> Okay, so if I rephrase the question to be Ubuntu-specific, can I get an answer? Imagine I'm using raring, and "sudo apt-get install git-cola" installs version 1.8.1 of the package. The newest git-cola version, however, is 1.9.3. How can I install the newest version?
<Installer> TJ-:
<DJones> ivan88: This is an operating system support channel
<Installer> TJ-: It's a lenovo ThinkCentre M91p
<ikonia> bittyx: but you're not using ubuntu
<ikonia> bittyx: imagine you get an answer, in the same way I imagine you're using ubuntu
<bittyx> ikonia: But how would I do it, if I was?
<ikonia> bittyx: you wouldn't do it
<bittyx> ikonia: Why not?
<TJ-> Installer: ensure it has the latest firmware release:  http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/downloads/detail.page?DocID=DS018245
<ikonia> bittyx: because it's not in the stable repos, and as you're not using ubuntu, answering how you'd do it on another distro would be a different response
<mikubuntu> it was working fine yesterday right up until i backed up/copied all my files off onto a usb
<bittyx> ikonia: Okay, but what about this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~eraserix/+archive/git-cola <--- can I install it from there?
<ikonia> bittyx: depends, what distribution are you using (honeslty)
<bittyx> ikonia: I'm using Linux Mint Olivia which is built on Ubuntu Raring. I'm being honest from the start, I didn't lie about that.
<ikonia> bittyx: and take it to the mint channels and they can clarify that
<k1l_> bittyx: ask the mint guys if that is compatible
<ikonia> bittyx: then "no"
<bittyx> ikonia: I realize I can add that PPA; my original question was actually how "apt-get install" decides where to install the package from, if it's available in multiple added software sources.
<ikonia> bittyx: "no" is the answer to your question
<k1l_> bittyx: and exactly that is different on mint. like i told they need do because of they dont want ubuntu updates break their stuff
<k1l_> bittyx: so stop making a drama and ask the mint guys about how they handle the stuff
<TJ-> Installer: Also, try the Lenovo bootable diagnostics for UEFI: http://support.lenovo.com/en_US/detail.page?LegacyDocID=LENV-DIAGS#uefi
<bittyx> Okay, I'm honestly not trying to be a pain in the ass here - I'm asking in this channel because you people have always been more helpful.
<ikonia> bittyx: and you're losing that help and good faith by asking us to support mint, so please stop and taking it to the mint channel you've not even asked there yet
<bittyx> Both before, when I was actually using Ubuntu, and a few times when I asked question about Mint here. And to be honest, I've asked questions here, and gotten answers which *solved* my problems, but I wouldn't have gotten those answers if I mentioned I was on Mint.
<bittyx> And that's what I don't get - I've gotten useful advice (which I think could be applied to most debian-based distros) by not mentioning I'm not using Ubuntu specifically.
<cfhowlett> bittyx, and if mint doesn't give you the support you want, maybe the universe is trying to tell you something ...
<cfhowlett> ... never mind ...
<ikonia> cfhowlett: it would give him the support if he took the time to ask...as he's not even asked there......
<MonkeyDust> bittyx  tip: you coul've use your wasted time here, to ask support in the mint channel
<k1l_> enough of that mint talk. i explained 2 times now why that is not a question for this channel. if mint support is that bad, that they dont answer you that questions it is not our duty. so please choose your distro according to their  support if support is important to you.
<sh0t> hey guys i am still getting problems with RT3290 wireless card on UBuntu 13.10 (it disconnects after a while of networking) i am running kernel 3.12 any ideas?
<ikonia> you shouldnt be running 3.12
<ikonia> that is not the stable kernel for 13.10
<sh0t> yeah i know ikonia but i tried other fixes which didn't work then on many askubuntu and ubuntu forum i read many thread which suggested to try that kernel so i did it and it seemd to work yesterday but it seems i was wrong
<Layke> I've been trying to install kcachegrind, but after constantly chasing down dependencies, I'm like 7 deep, and just confused, as to what this means..
<Layke> I've been
<ikonia> the package should automatically meet dependencies
<ikonia> if it's not doing so it's probably coming from an external repo that's a mess
<Layke> Yeah it's not. I started on kcachegrind, then it asked for kde-runtime, then asked for kdelibs, then qt4-support
<Layke> Then xyz, etc...
<Elico> is this the place for ubuntu-server?
<mikubuntu> please, can someone help -- i'm at wit's end with this box
<ikonia> Layke: are you building it from source or installing a package
<Layke> ikonia, Attempting from package
<Layke> apt-get install kcachegrind
<Layke> This is the reqs page: http://kcachegrind.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/show.cgi/KcacheGrindInstallation
<ikonia> Layke: then ask that repo to fix it's dependencies
<mikubuntu> don't know if some hardware actually fried, very coincidentally at the same time i was trying to install new system
<Elico> mikubuntu: what is the issue?
<mikubuntu> ok, no doubt about it now -- there is some (probably) hardware problem with this laptop. when i put the boot cd in, it spins up, some processing occurs onscreen, it goes to the language selection screen, and then goes blank/black and silent. no spinning, no blinking, just the power indicator light and the wireless indicator light showing.
<mikubuntu> Elico: see post i just repeated
<Elico> I do not have the post... just got here..
<mikubuntu> Elico: I just repeated after you asked
<Elico> It can be just a simple resulution..
<Elico> resolution*
<Elico> the power lamp is on?
<TJ-> sh0t: according to bug #1049466 (which I'm guessing you're aware of!) it looks like it still hasn't bee fixed, even upstream
<ubottu> bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049466
<mikubuntu> Elico: yes
<Elico> OK then the PC is OK.
<Elico> server or PC?
<mikubuntu> pc, gateway laptop
<Elico> What is the model?
<sh0t> TJ-, yeah i am aware of that but I read in some threads where some people actually had it working just using kernel 3.12
<TJ-> sh0t: The latest comments I've just read suggest 3.12 also fails after a while
<Elico> mikubuntu: ?
<mikubuntu> Elico: i just closed the laptop, to read model number on back (N214), and when i opened the screen, it is lit up again
<Elico> I will look on the model...
<ArmokGoB> Stuff is opening in 32 bit instead of 64 bit java for some unfantomable reason. I suck at gogling and didnt find anything usefull. Also I couldnt find my bookmark so I'm not even sure this is the right chanel for this
<sh0t> yeah TJ- that's what i am getting too...it's been more than 1 year now when is this going to be fixed!? Could it be that it's a faulty hardware?
<sh0t> (well on win8 i am not getting problems so i guess no)
<mikubuntu> Elico: but it has a lubuntu disk in it -- i really wanted to install ubuntustudio, which i have on usb -- going to restart install with usb and see if it works
<Elico> sec...
<TJ-> sh0t: For so many users to be affected, I doubt that. Looks like Realtek haven't provided the driver or technical information for the maintainers to fix it
<Elico> is it a M214 or N214?
<mikubuntu> Elico: N
<sh0t> TJ-, ok...
<Elico> it's probably Canada model.
<sh0t> anyway the fact that many users have it not functional should imply more a faulty hw  no? But let's hope  it's just sw problems
<mikubuntu> Elico: never had any prob with it until now
<Elico> well ubuntu requires couple things from the PC..
<ArmokGoB> is this chat program working? is this the rigth chanel for getign help with random stuff?
<mikubuntu> Elico: but its true, i'm not canadian
<TJ-> sh0t: Linux bug 61621 seems to show the problem is with MSIs, and patching their use out appears to be a potential solution: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61621
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 61621 in network-wireless "Cards with rt3290 stop functioning after a while, have to reboot to resume normal operations" [High,New]
<ubottu> bug 61621 in madman (Ubuntu) "segmentation fault in madman" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61621
<irgendwer4711> hi, howto setup a simple fileserver with samba4. I dont get running it.
<Elico> try to run it using finnix...
<Elico> have you ever used finnix?
<TJ-> sh0t: ignore ubutto, too sensitive to bug references, and always shows Launchpad bugs matching a number!
<irgendwer4711> Elico: me?
<Elico> mikubuntu: ..
<mikubuntu> Elico: never heard of finnux
<sh0t> ok TJ-
<Elico> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=finnix
<Elico> irgendwer4711: I would try in a sec to write..
<Elico> irgendwer4711: samba4 as far as I can tell is not at the stable stages of the software
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: instead of using other distros what is you exact issue?
<irgendwer4711> Elico: I do not want a DC
<Elico> just a share?
<k1l_> !details | irgendwer4711
<ubottu> irgendwer4711: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Elico> k1l_: it is a very simple distro that had tools to check a PC.. and a Server.
<irgendwer4711> Elico: samba4 doesnt start: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libwbclient.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/libauth4.so)
<k1l_> Elico: i dont think that helps in this case.
<Elico> k1l_: I would not tell you to believe me...
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: what ubuntu is it exactly and how did you install that?
<irgendwer4711> Elico: 13.10, with apt-get install samba4
<mikubuntu> Elico: give me a couple mins to burn
<Elico> use a usb mikubuntu ...
<TJ-> irgendwer4711: see bug #1244031
<ubottu> bug 1244031 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "/etc/init.d/samba4 start fails: libwbclient.so.0: no version information available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244031
<TeraJL> i'm editing a file in lib/udev/keymaps/... but how can i add multikeys? like ctrl+s to a scan code?
<mikubuntu> Elico: ok --- i took out the lubuntu disk, and tried booting with the usb ubuntustudio -- but it is stuck at the splash screen
<Elico> irgendwer4711: well I do see that it is in the tree but I have never used it.. it should be similar to samba3
<Elico> mikubuntu: it happens on some PCs
<irgendwer4711> TJ-: how could this bug append. its a stable version
<Elico> I myself prefer DVD or CD.
<Elico> irgendwer4711: I can install a server version of 13.10 and see how it goes. What do you think?
<TLoFP> hi, in a comand line only install. Is it possible to switch between one or more terminals?
<irgendwer4711> afk
<MonkeyDust> TLoFP  to do what?
<Elico> "afk" ? what does it means?
<TLoFP> just have more then one session open at a time
<TLoFP> Elico, away from keyboard
<MonkeyDust> Elico  away from keyboard
<fidel_> TLoFP: tty or inside a single session consider using screen
<Layke> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to install KDE?
<Layke> http://pastie.org/private/17xkgf9ng0gpwwkx3mp9w
<ikonia> Layke: you have screwed up the dependencies
<ikonia> Layke: I suspect this is coming from the external repo you added earlier
<MonkeyDust> Layke  try kubuntu-desktop
<Layke> MonkeyDust, I did
<Layke> Same results.
<Layke> Slightly different dependency issue
<ikonia> why would the meta package fix dependecies ???
<ikonia> Layke: you've screwed your machine with that external repo
<Layke> ikonia, So, I essentially would need to remove a package that was previously installed
<Layke> But no way of knowing what?
<ikonia> Layke: you'd need to remove that package and EVERY dependency you installed (and sub depenencies) to meet that
<Elico> irgendwer4711: let me know if you need me to install it.
<TeraJL> i'm creating a keymap, for a device, if got the scan code, and i want KEY_KEY_LEFTMETA+w , how can i set both of them on one keycode?
<TeraJL> *i got the scan code
<ActionParsnip> Layke: or kde-standard
<Layke> Still the same issue...  http://pastie.org/8671738
<Layke> ikonia, Is right I'm sure
<Layke> I must have broken my install by installed something from an external repo..?
<Layke> These are all my packages
<Layke> https://gist.github.com/Kalyse/8b2193215fad089c1450/raw/64efdb4eaaafd1f07dd39cffd82e482b36f5c758/file.txt
<Layke> Not sure how I can find out what I need to remove though?
<TJ-> sh0t: The fix of removing the MSIs is in 3.12, so not sure why you're still getting it: "git describe --contains dfb6b7c: v3.12-rc7~20^2~20^2^2~11"
<mikubuntu> Elico: i just dragged and dropped finnux file onto the usb, when i put it into the target machine, says no bootable device
<mikubuntu> Elico: must it be copied to usb via unetbootin?
<Elico> I have used "dd" form the iso file into the USB..
<TJ-> Layke: You could try looking in "/var/log/apt/history*". If you can find the package you originally installed from the external repo you should also see a list of all the packages and versions it pulled in, which would allow you to manually remove the same
<Elico> but it will erase the usb conetent..
<sh0t> TJ-,  I am still here yeah
<sh0t> TJ-,  i didn't remove MSIs yet
<sh0t> i mean from grub option
<TJ-> sh0t: If you're using v3.12 then its already done, as I just showed. The commit was "fb6b7c Mon Sep 30 16:19:28 2013 -0400 Stanislaw Gruszka Revert "rt2x00pci: Use PCI MSIs whenever possible""
<mikubuntu> Elico: downloading unetbootin
<TJ-> sh0t: oops, sorry, the commit ID got truncated, it is "dfb6b7c"
<Elico> ok
<irgendwer4711> re
<sh0t> TJ-, sorry I don't really know what I should be supposed to do with that ID
<irgendwer4711> Elico: you want to try a test installation oaf samb4?
<Elico> I will install it using apt-get..
<TJ-> sh0t: So, you need to be looking in the log-files ("/var/log/syslog" and "/var/log/kern.log") and reporting any problems reported by the WPA, Network-Manager, or rt2x driver. Be a good idea to add those to the launchpad bug report I pointed you to earlier.
<TJ-> sh0t: The ID is information for you, showing that the v3.12 kernel includes the fix of removing MSI usage
<irgendwer4711> Elico: just try and select standallone
<neoromantique> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/14/0126/h_1390765119_5754057_f09cf525d2.png
<neoromantique> Guys, I'm completely lost
<neoromantique> How do I make sound work in Rakarrack and Jack>
<sh0t> ok TJ- by "reporting" you mean reporting to kernel developers
<sh0t> ?
<mikubuntu> Elico: how do i clear this usb?
<Walex> neoromantique: carefully and deliberately :-)
<Layke> ikonia, ActionParsnip Was advised to remove libqt and doing so has fixed the issue
<Layke> I reinstalling it and the dependencies are correct now
<Elico> mikubuntu: clear in what level?
<neoromantique> Walex, I'd be rather pleased if you'd bump me into right direction. P.S Output works, aka I can listen to music through Jack sink
<Elico> dd can wipe the drive very fast..
<TJ-> sh0t: Add that information to the Ubuntu bug #1049466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049466
<mikubuntu> Elico: i think i need to clear usb as when i added unetbootin image the target says invalid or corrupt kernel image
<Elico> it seems a bit weird..
<sh0t> TJ- ok i'll do it even though now it's a bit of a problem since I have not internet on the netbootk with this issue i have to go back home to do that with ethernet
<Elico> HO you need to reformat the usb to have a fat32 partition..
<Elico> unetbootin is windows..
<TJ-> sh0t: that's fine... you need to extract just the relevant failure entries from those logs anyhow, to make it easier to focus on by the developers
<quem> good afternoon. installed 12.04.3 on a HP microserver. put in a 3tb drive (gpt, ext4) i've had attached to my laptop through usb2.
<quem> and i can't find its partition.
<TJ-> quem: what is "it"? The BIOS/UEFI, GRUB ?
<mikubuntu> Elico: installing gparted
<quem> TJ-: the harddrive.
<Elico> mikubuntu: what?
<__raven> xsane crash on 13.10: http://pastebin.com/3ua58Fy3 - ideas?
<Elico> on what?
<quem> TJ-: when i launch parted, it says it has a GPT partition table, but that it's 100% free space
<quem> 100% unpartitioned space, i mean.
<Elico> irgendwer4711: I have tried to install it on ubuntu server 12.04 but it wont run..
<irgendwer4711> Elico: running?
<mikubuntu> Elico: i need to format the usb to fat32 you said
<Elico> mikubuntu: yes as far as I can tell.. windows has a partition manager for the with a gui..
<Elico> irgendwer4711: it will not install properly on my 12.04 so I cannot even test it to run..
<Elico> I can reinstall the server with 13.10
<Han_nibal> hey, what command line can i use it to know my HDD buffsize (cache)
<TJ-> quem: So, the micro-server now has 2 hard drives?
<mikubuntu> Elico: why is gparted not recognizing usb drive?
<quem> TJ-: it has three harddrives, two 2tb and one 3tb. they were directly connected through usb to my laptop before.. got the HP microserver to use as they made my laptop rather.. unportable.
<Elico> it is probably recognizing but not sure what was done until now.
<Elico> are you using windows?
<Installer> Hi Guys, is it safe to replace unity with Gnome?
<mikubuntu> Elico: oh, god no -- doing this from a ubuntustudio i just installed the other day -- thats why i don't have tools like gparted on it yet
<TJ-> quem: Sounds as if the boot order is incorrect, assuming you correctly installed GRUB. Is the micro-server BIOS or UEFI, if BIOS, did GRUB install in legacy mode in the GPT with an EF02 boot partition?
<Elico> HO then I was sure you were using windows :\
<irgendwer4711> Elico: you can do an upgrade, if you want
<MonkeyDust> Installer  unity is a shell over gnome, i guess you mean gnome-shell
<Installer> MonkeyDust: That's correct
<quem> TJ-: good question. I think it's UEFI, and I did the "normal" install as I had grown tired of trying to install with a fawlty usb drive for three hours before it struck me.
<MonkeyDust> Installer  i'm using it myself, works like a charm
<quem> so I'm not sure how GRUB was installed.
<MonkeyDust> Installer  12.04, that is
<Installer> I got 13.10
<Elico> NO NO I will install it from 0
<quem> TJ-: i run the OS off a 16gb USB memory i have connected to its internal usb port.
<Elico> quem: usb 1.1 ?
<quem> the three SATA drives are strictly for storage.
<TJ-> quem: Is the laptop UEFI too? If not, I'd guess GRUB would install in legacy mode, which would mean the micro-server needs to boot using the CSM in legacy mode
<quem> Elico: usb 2
<Elico> quem: what 16 GB memory?
<TJ-> quem: then that definitely sounds like a boot order issue... it's looking at the HDDs first... correct that and it should be fine
<mikubuntu> Elico: ok, i found the device partition for the usb in gparted -- how do i erase, reformat?
<Elico> mikubuntu: make sure that there is no important data on it... if there is back it up...
<quem> TJ-: the laptop is UEFI, but i enabled legacy mode or soemthing like that as I had trouble installing GRUB on it when I installed ubuntu two months ago.
<quem> TJ-: i'll try that.
<Elico> mikubuntu: if you use dd you dont need to partition..
<mikubuntu> Elico: don't know how to use dd
<Elico> it's a bit risky but you do have a linux system running so you would not have any troubles later bringing the USB back to place..
<Elico> mikubuntu: I will help you if you need some help with it..
<mikubuntu> no i just had finnux on it, now i'm going to use unet to replace finnux on the stick (unless you want to walk me thru dd)
<Elico> if you want and when you want I'm here
<Elico> dd is a pretty simple tool to use
<Elico> just make sure you add a "-" at the start of the line before you are sure that the line is ready to be commited..
<mikubuntu> Elico: is dd an app? or a commandline process?
<Elico> command line tool
<pvl1>  after I dd, I mess up my super block, and editing it via hexedit doesn't fix it
<Elico> it should be present on any linux system
<mikubuntu> Elico: i don't mind trying it
<Elico> OK so it's a great tool
<mikubuntu> Elico: just open a term, right?
<Elico> yes
<pvl1> Elico is there a way to edit super block
<Elico> what device is the usb at?
<Elico> pvl1: superblock for what?
<pvl1> ext4 partition
<Elico> pvl1: you need more then just to know superblock...
<Elico> or to edit..
<pvl1> I thought it begins after the first 1024 bytes of a partition
<Elico> you better take it out of the drive and see what you can do with it manually and later on edit it..
<Elico> pvl1: in most cases it is..
<Elico> you can manually override it..
<quem> TJ-: the usb flash drive is already set as 1st in the boot priority list.
<pvl1> Elico the situation is that im dd'ing a partion larger than the target, but the actual data in source will fit in target
<pvl1> doing a dd, errors the superblock
<pvl1> on target
<Elico> well it's not that important...
<Ben64> you can't dd to something that is smaller
<Elico> the basic thing to look is to first make sure that the usb and the iso fits each other in all parameters..
<TJ-> pvl1: Can you not use "e2fsck -b XXX ..." to specify an alternate superblock?
<pvl1> TJ- the problem is that I earlier accidentally did /dev/sdb to sdc rather than sdb1 to sdc1
<TJ-> pvl1: ahh, if the target is smaller, you've truncated the file-system
<pvl1> yup
<Elico> pvl1: this is where it is important to make sure couple things before doing them...
<Ben64> yeah, you can go to a larger target, but not smaller. it won't work
<pvl1> but iknow that data will fiy
<Ben64> just because it "will fit" doesn't mean it will work how you're doing it
<pvl1> ugh so should I just shrink partition
<Ben64> why not use something like rsync
<pvl1> need grub
<anuvrat> hi ... I need some help setting up a dhcp server
<pvl1> I plan to boot from this
<Ben64> yeah so resize the source to be able to fit
<MorpHuis> Has any one successfully install ubuntu 13.10 with windows 8.1.
<Ben64> !anyone | MorpHuis
<ubottu> MorpHuis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pvl1> Ben64 alright thanks
<pvl1> can parted shrink?
<pvl1> I can only ssh atm
<Ben64> yes parted can
<pvl1> thanks
<quem> TJ-: what do you think of using a later version of ubuntu?
<MorpHuis> i tried all the tipes of installation that ubuntu forum offered and are now using it on windows 8.1 via virtual machine
<quem> so weird that i can see the drive as 3tb in parted, but it appears as unpartitioned.. sigh.
<TJ-> quem: I can't see the version making a difference. It sounds like a boot-order issue, complicated by the system being UEFI and the installation being Legacy. You need to investigate the micro-server configuration tools for that. It should have the option to boot a Legacy install using its Compatibility Support Module
<quem> TJ-: i discovered the microserver isn't UEFI. my laptop is though.
<TJ-> quem: Well that would make a difference, if you installed GRUB in EFI mode!
<quem> how do i check in which manner grub was installed? as i let the installation program do that choice for me.
<mikubuntu> Elico: i burned disc of finnux, set boot to cd -- but the machine says no bootable device, just as it did witht he usb
<nolka> mother of god! O_o
<MorpHuis> list
<Elico> then it's something elese
<Elico> turn off the machine and eject the battery for about 1 minute..
<mikubuntu> ok
<TJ-> quem: If you mount the USB device in a PC, and it has an EFI system partition (FAT/vfat with an EFI/ directory with sub-dirs, one of which contains grubx64.efi and similar boot files, it is EFI mode.)
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys something bad happened, this is what comes out when I do $PATH
<Wiz_KeeD> bash: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory
<Wiz_KeeD> what the hell is wrong with it? :(
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: nothing at all
<mikubuntu> Elico: unplug ac power also?
<Elico> yes
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD:  You're asking the shell to execute a path :)
<Elico> before the battery..
<quem> TJ-: ah, let me check that..
<Wiz_KeeD> how  do I print my $PATH?
<Wiz_KeeD> with echo right?
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: "echo $PATH"
<Wiz_KeeD> phew
<Wiz_KeeD> Got scared there for a sec
<TJ-> "wiz keed" indeed! :D
<Wiz_KeeD> do not make fun
 * Wiz_KeeD sobs
<Wiz_KeeD> XD
<Wiz_KeeD> PATH="$_OLD_VIRTUAL_PATH:/opt/dir/bin"  I tried placing this inside the activate file of the python virtual enviroment to no avail
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: try changing the order, put the inserted path first, if some process other than the one you expect, is being run.
 * TJ- has to go ... 2 Huskies want to drag me around the farm!
<Wiz_KeeD> haha, nice huskies are awesome
<Wiz_KeeD> can you send a pic TJ- ? XD
<Wiz_KeeD> lost those critters
<sh0t> TJ-, I found an USB WiFi adapater which I'd like to use now instead of my RT3290...it is workign fine but the problem is that now at the boot also wlan0 (RT3290) is set up how do i disble that? (just for now)
<mikubuntu> Elico: now should i plug it back in AND put the battery back in?
<quem> TJ-: ugh. just connected it through usb to the laptop and it doesn't automount..
<quem> anxiety attack.
 * quem breathes
<Mattias> On ubuntu 13.10, when I install phpunit it also fetche apache2 and starts it. This messes with nginx in an automatic installation and will cause nginx to fail to start when the nginx installation runs. Can you somehow tell the package manager to not pull in apache2 & co? And why would you need that when you use phpunit? What's wrong with php-fpm and php-cli?
<Mattias> fetches*
<mikubuntu> Elico: u still with me?
<mikubuntu> if ever i am on life support, and not responding to treatment -- unplug me. then plug me back in. see if that works.
<somsip> Mattias: OT recommendation would be to install phpunit with composer and run it from vendors/bin/phpunit
<Mattias> I might just do that if I can't get vagrant to install phpunit with pear.
<Kartagis> how do I disable the status notification applet?
<repozitor> can define some specific command for specific user in ubuntu?
<repozitor> can i*
<soryy708> Last time I tried sending to this channel, it said that I cannot send to the channel.
<soryy708> I wonder why is that so.
<somsip> soryy708: well that just worked ok
<soryy708> I can see that. Thanks for confirming, somsip
<repozitor> i want to deny all accessing to ping ssh and ...
<repozitor> for a specific user
<soryy708> I have a problem with KDE-plasma that is in the Ubuntu repository (not kubuntu). Should I ask on #kde or can I ask here?
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: like an alias of one command (or more) to a single command?
<MonkeyDust> !ask | soryy708
<ActionParsnip> soryy708: did you install plasma on a default ubuntu install?
<ubottu> soryy708: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<soryy708> ActionParsnip: I believe so.
<repozitor> ActionParsnip, in my linux, i have group names students, and i would like, student just can use gcc and cat and vim
<repozitor> but i don't know how do it!
<repozitor> named*
<Elico> mikubuntu: here
<soryy708> Well, another (possibly related?) issue is with Skype. I don't remember wether I got it from the repository or not though.  Basically, the "remember log in" feature doesn't work (even though the tickbox is ticked, I'm asked to log in again after a reboot). The problem with KDE-plasma is that it seems to forget that I've closed certain windows after I reboot.
<TeraJL> i want to install ubuntu LTS, but the new TLS is almost out... should i install ubuntu 13.10 or 12.04 , if i want a more straightforward upgrade to the new LTS? or is the same? should i always do i clean install?
<MonkeyDust> TeraJL  choose 12.04
<cfhowlett> TeraJL, LTS to LTS install is quite easy.  clean install is recommended but not required.
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: just generally, or using sudo?
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: use 12.04 and you can upgrade directly to Trusty which is also LTS, in April 2014
<TeraJL> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> soryy708: then it is supported by the Ubuntu community :)
<Walex> soryy708: you may need to explicitly save the session...
<soryy708> Walex: a: How do I do that? b: Why doesn't it do that implicitly?
<Walex> TeraJL: I agree, LTS is usually the best choice. With some backports for desktop stuff it is even better.
<Walex> soryy708: it may do that implicitly, but session management is not always a reliable thing. It relies on a slightly hairy protocol.
<cfhowlett> TeraJL, LTS only means WAY fewer headaches ... unless you truly need the latest, greatest shiny version
<MonkeyDust> TeraJL  where "latest" not always means "greatest"
<Walex> TeraJL: I personally upgrade LTS with the latest Xorg and KDE from the relevant PPAs, and little else.
<soryy708> Ok, short googling seems to have found me a method to explicitly save the session
<ddssc> need some help mounitng a samba share on ubuntu computer. tried this http://blog.ubuntulinuxguide.com/2013/07/mount-samba-smb-shared-folder-ubuntu.html failed. halp?
<tomixxx> hi, plz help me ^^
<tomixxx> i have two network cards
<tomixxx> in one computer
<somsip> !enter | tomixxx
<ubottu> tomixxx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Wilkim> Hello
<tomixxx> it seems, that one of the network cards does not work because i observed the following: if i connect eth0 (onbard) with the university network, i get an IP and can surfe in the internet, but if i connect eth1 (pci) to the university network, i get NO ip and i CANNOT surf in the internet
<Wilkim> I am a noob so I am still new to linux.
<tomixxx> so do i simply have sth to configure or is a card broken?
<tomixxx> when i hit ifconfig, i can see both ethernet cards
<ActionParsnip> tomixxx: what chip does the PCI Ethernet care use?
<tomixxx> dunno, where can i see this?
<ActionParsnip> tomixxx: sudo lshw -C network
<Wilkim> If I install Ubuntu Desktop without any desktop gui packages is that the same install as ubuntu server with only ssh-server selected during install. Or does the server include extra packages? (Not talking about packages you can select during install like apache, mysql, etc.)
<gregf_> hello, i've got install of ubuntu using virtualbox. my local machine is messed up(as i installed php5.3.x from source)
<gregf_> now i needed to install 5.3.x with all deps( mysql/apache/ etc)
<somsip> Wilkim: server has some additional packages as standard, like postgresql
<tomixxx> ActionParnsnip: terminal says: lshw: command not found
<repozitor> ActionParsnip, i need hint,
<repozitor> i want to establish a system, which be able to accessed for 40 users,
<repozitor> every user need to use vim, gcc, g++, cat, less commands
<repozitor> which one is better?
<repozitor> ubuntu-desktop
<repozitor> or ubuntu-server
<gregf_> s/(5\.3\.x)/php 5.3.x/
<Wilkim> somsip thank you, I just always wondered.
<somsip> ubottu: I'd put minimal desktop on if I were you. No strong reason except it's clean
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wilkim> Do you or anyone know where I can get a torrent or alterantive download for the latest ubuntu-server as the site is going way to slow for me atm =/
<somsip> repozitor: I'd put minimal desktop on if I were you. No strong reason except it's clean
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: just generally, or using sudo?
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: desktop is good if you want a desktop OS
<gregf_> somsip: please if you could suggest some solution(s) :/. i've googled for this and i should've been up and running a week ago
<gregf_> s/i/it/
<soryy708> I tried saving the session manually, but that didn't quite work. It still loads an older session.
<somsip> gregf_: I think we covered this a few days ago. You did an ugly thing, and you will have problems correcting it. so much so, that reinstalling maybe the only way to go.
<Wilkim> nevermind, found a torrent :)
<gregf_> somsip: well i've got a new install in virtualbox. and i wanted to repeat the steps on this new install ;)
<somsip> gregf_: repeat what steps?
<gregf_> installing php5.3.x
<tomixxx> ActionParnsnip: i have done this now http://askubuntu.com/questions/296152/how-to-check-what-is-my-network-card-on-ubuntu and the info is: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co, Ltd. RTL 8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev02), Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. M3a78-eh motherboard
<somsip> gregf_: what version of ubuntu have you installed?
<gregf_> 12.10
<somsip> !info php5 quantal
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.5 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> How does one change ALL locale settings to en_US.utf-8
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<gregf_> somsip: sorry 12.04
<somsip> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<somsip> gregf_: so you're on 5.3.X already
<gregf_> somsip: well i dont know. is it installed by default?
<somsip> gregf_: if you install/update php5 on 12.04 using official repos, you will be on 5.3.10
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<gregf_> somsip: let me try
<iptable> Wiz_KeeD: apt-get --force-yes -y install language-pack-en
<iptable> locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<iptable> update-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8" LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" LC_CTYPE="C"
<gregf_> sompsip: and if i install ubuntu 13.x?
<Wiz_KeeD> are you sure I ned to install the language back if it's allready there and re-genrate?
<somsip> gregf_: fo !info php5 {version}
<somsip> *do
<iptable> Wiz_KeeD: I gave you the instructions in full. Do adapt to your own needs and requirements.
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you iptable
<iptable> Wiz_KeeD: also some debian/ubuntu specific stuff on locale: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<repozitor> ActionParsnip, hhhm, yes, i like to users access to the other command instead of these with sudo password
<gregf_> somsip: well should i try and install php5 and see what version gets installed?
<iptable> Wiz_KeeD: and this one from ubuntu website: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup. Although note I always used the update-locale and it worked for me
<Layke> Another fun issue... after fixing my previous dependency issue by removing some bad libqtcore, after a restart, I can't boot into ubuntu/ubuntu-2d. I've tried install unity-2d, but get http://pastie.org/8671997
<Layke> Is there something that I can do? Would like to get unity session back
<somsip> gregf_: no, do "!info php5 {version}" and see what it gets you and then you will know what will be installed. But hey, go for it your way
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: then you ill need command groups and users in groups to make them be a
<ActionParsnip> able to run those with sudo
<gregf_> somsip: well does it print to the stdout?
<somsip> gregf_: in IRC
<iptable> Layke: try aptitude install unity-2d as opposed to apt-get. it might tell you what it thinks about the dependencies
<gregf_> :/
<gregf_> !info php5 {version}
<ubottu> '{version}' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<tomixxx> ActionParnsksnfkwora
<tomixxx> sorry
<tomixxx> ActionParnsnip: it always popup "wired network: disconnected"
<tomixxx> maybe i need to adjust the bandwidht?
<dika> hello all ! :)
<repozitor> ActionParsnip, can you get me proper link to do that?
<Layke> iptable, It suggested I do stuff. I'm not quite sure what it wants from me: http://pastie.org/8672011
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/sudo-command-examples/
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: no idea what a 'proper link' is
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: but there is a link...
<repozitor> i mean tutorial
<irgendwer4711> Elico: success with 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/246455/how-to-give-nopasswd-access-to-multiple-commands-via-sudoers
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Elico> still testing other things so it waits but the installation was finished if I am right..
<iptable> Layke: read the output. It's saying that unity-2d needs version of common 5.10.0 but you got 5.14.0 installed. that's why it cannot install. it's proposed action is not to install unity-2d. it asks if you are happy with this solution. Press n and see if it proposes a downgrade-and-make-it-work solution
<repozitor> ActionParsnip, so my student must enter a sudo password, if their cmd are out of their valid command pool, right?
<Wilkim> Just wondering, how much more RAM (estimated) does Ubuntu Server x64 (v13) use out of the box with an identical equivalent of debian (without the desktop experience), with no packages selected, as in no ssh-server, no lamp, etc.
<iptable> repozitor: if the user is not root and the application can only be run as root, the 'student' will need to sudo application, yes.
<iptable> repozitor: that is the correct way and people using linux should learn to use sudo when needed.
<iptable> Wilkim: why do you say "more"?
<iptable> Wilkim: ubuntu server naked install on ext4 on my system with nothing added uses about 60mb of RAM. That includes me being logged in and executing the free -m. I'm sure if you blacklist the modules you don't need, you will use even less.
<iptable> Wilkim: not sure about debian, never tried to see how much RAM it needs.
<shreezbot> I had to install Ubuntu on my server using the alternate install disk is there a good way to convert this to the server install?
<Wilkim> well, when it comes to vmware Workstation, if I select Ubuntu x64, it defaults to 1GB ram, but thats probably because its expecting a full blown desktop experiance and all, debian 7 x64 defaults to 512MB, so it got me wondering.
<iptable> shreezbot: what did an alternate disk install?
<soryy708> Hi. I think that KDE (plasma and others) don't have proper permissions. How do I verify that and (if required) give them the permissions they require to operate properly?
<Wilkim> If I had to guess debian installs less, as you have to do apt-get install sudo to even have sudo without the desktop experiance, and in ubuntu-server it comes default so I assume more comes with debian than ubuntu-server
<iptable> shreezbot: if you got nothing installed on that alternate disk, and running standard ubuntu kernel, you already have a "server install". install the stuff you need and done.
<shreezbot> iptable, Why did I do the alternate install?  I had issues with the installer on the server disk locking up on me.
<iptable> Wilkim: sudo is not loaded into RAM until you run it, so no. That's got nothing to do with it. A system running empty is kernel+modules+soem libraries+whatever starts from init.
<shreezbot> iptable, Doesn't the server exclude a bunch of "desktop stuff" you don't need, like Unity?
<iptable> Wilkim: if you disable stuff you don't need to not start on both, and blacklist the modules you don't need on both, you end up having the same system. It's a matter of which kernel is bigger
<ansrster> Whenever I boot from a livedisc on my laptop (win 8 pre installed) even with safeboot off it just loads up without the GUI, does anyone know how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> shreezbot  server doenst come with a GUI at all
<iptable> shreezbot: so I am asking what you have installed with alternate install?
<iptable> shreezbot: there is a way to boot the server installer btw in a way it will allow you to complete installation using ssh from a remote machine ;) but I guess the problem is more complicated.
<gregf_> somsip: thanks
<Wilkim> iptable I figured, I was just wondering, thank you for the information :)
<tomixxx> how do i find out which LINUX kernel driver is nunning behind my ubuntu?
<iptable> shreezbot: I would say aptitude purge unity unity-2d etc... to make it a "server" install. compare what is and isn't installed on ubuntu server and remove it using aptitude purge from current install.
<iptable> Wilkim: no problem.
<MonkeyDust> tomixxx  uname -r
<tomixxx> tx
<somsip> tomixxx: uname -r
<iptable> tomixxx: are you connecting from a mobile to IRC?
<ansrster> anyone?
<shreezbot> iptable, Oh wow, that would have been super good to know!  If I didn't alread have my server configured with the applications I'm running, I would go back and redo it...
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<tomixxx> iptable: no, from my laptop via wlan
<ansrster>  Whenever I boot from a livedisc on my laptop (win 8 pre installed) even with safeboot off it just loads up without the GUI, does anyone know how to fix this?
<iptable> tomixxx: use full sentences please
<shreezbot> iptable, I think Unity is probably the only thing that I really dont' need quite frankly.
<iptable> ansrster: I would say install a GUI... need more infor please. what have you tried, distro, what is the GUI, etc
<ikonia> errr it's a "livecd"
<ikonia> so "install a gui" doesn't seem a good fix
<iptable> shreezbot: pretty much I would say. aptitude purge unity unity-2d should fix that
<ansrster> Yeah
<jeet> are xubuntu and ubuntu the same thing except for the desktop environment?
<iptable> oh, missed the livecd thingie. still, what distro and what DE?
<ikonia> it's probably droping to the busy box shell due to lack of disk being avilable, or not loading the X11 session due to the video card
<ansrster> ubuntu 12.04
<bgardner> jeet: Yes
<jeet> thanks
<iptable> ansrster: what's the prompt you are getting?
<ansrster> Deault DE so unity, but i've had the same issue with Gnome
<ansrster> not sure what you mean by prompt, it's just booting up from the command line
<ikonia> that is a prompt
<ikonia> the command line is a prompt
<ansrster> then that
<jeet> which version should i go with? i see 13.10 is the newest, is that good?
<iptable> what is the line you are getting in the command prompt? I need that to know if you are in busybox/shell etc
<k1l_> jeet: yes, that is good
<jeet> thanks
<MonkeyDust> jeet  12.04 if you want long support, 13.10 if you want the latest stuff
<jeet> i just want to learn
<jeet> so is 13.10 okay?
<jeet> i guess so?
<ansrster> erm, it's just showing up with $home there is a welcome message too
<iptable> ansrster: ok, run dmesg. see if it gives you any errors regarding your graphics card. what is your machine btw?
<ansrster> c50d-a-13v
<irgendwer4711> Elico: ok...
<ansrster> toshiba I'll get back on the result
<ansrster> need to reboot
<ansrster> iptable: dumped a lot of stuff, what should I look for specifically
<soryy708> I'd like to formally remind you about my last query.
<TriBeCa99> I just finished intializing a Raid 6 on an Areca hardware controller, can someone tell me how to figure out which /dev/ is the array?
<greys> mdadm --detail /dev/md127
<iptable> ansrster: anything that would say error or something similar on the issue of graphics card. alternately, you can pastebinit (it's a tool you can install) for us to see
<iptable> ansrster: out of couriosity, what IS the laptop? saying toshiba doesn't say a lot.
<ansrster>  c50d-a-13v
<ansrster> how would I go about that pastebin
<TriBeCa99> greys: if that was directed at me, "no such file or directory"
<iptable> ansrster: does it have internet connection (the laptop) right now? try dig google.com +short
<ansrster> no connection right now, can I do that from cl?
<ansrster> or will I need an ethernet
<kiwi_> hi ... how can i download or capture *embedded* flash videos?
<iptable> ansrster: have you tried later ubuntu by the way? 13.10 etc?
<kiwi_> any ubuntu tools?
<ansrster> mhm
<ansrster> not just ubuntu, when I try Elementary it can't load up at all
<greys> TriBeCa99: well the same command with /dev/md0 or /dev/md1 may also work - in different distros default number is different
<iptable> ansrster: you will have tyo go through dmesg and /var/log/X.org... etc to find an error
<Beast_> I had a problem with a toshiba too, a satallite L350D. It'd get really hot to the point where it'd power it self off
<iptable> ansrster: or try /etc/init.d/gdm start or /etc/init.d/lightdm start - see if they produce an error
<TriBeCa99> greys: md0 is the softRaid 1 ubuntu is installed on. I just set up the hardware (not fake) Raid 6, but I'm not seeing it in /dev/
<Beast_> apparently some kernel module (for a netbook model) would have worked but no longer available
<TriBeCa99> any chance the raid 6 is showing up as /dev/sda for some reason? My 3 raid 1 disks appear to be sdb, sdc, and sdd--no idea what sda would be otherwise
<greys> TriBeCa99: I see. So you configured in on the RAID controller or in your BIOS. Then check dmesg, it should show a new device registering upon reboot (probably /dev/sd*)
<ansrster> given me this error message
<TriBeCa99> greys: Yes--I'm not seeing where in dmsg it defines the dev/sd*
<vlad_starkov> Guys, recommend me please a tiny Linux distributive that will let me boot from USB flash and to make some recovery procedures in bash (I'll need dm-crypt, mdadm and mc). Thanks.
<ansrster> rejected send message, 1 matched rules: type="method_call", sender=":1.22" (uid=999 pid=3343 comm="start lightdm ") interface="com.ubuntu.upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" request_reply="0" destinatiom="com.ubuntu.upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init") iptable
<tomixxx> sudo ifup eth1 takes a few minutes then it stop and starts the process. it this normal?
<tomixxx> however, i get no ip assigned to the eth1 device from the dhcp server
<greys> TriBeCa99: do this then, to identify all the /dev/sd* disks - should be possible to see which ones are single HDDs vs the RAID6 array you've just created. hdparm -i /dev/sd*
<Wilkim> jw, when linux boots up, of any sort, I always notice [ #.########## ] starting from like 0.0###### to 11.#######, is that like the percentage booted or somthing?
<iptable> ansrster: did you do that with sudo / as root?
<TriBeCa99> nm, got it--it's sda as I thought
<TriBeCa99> thanks for your help
<TriBeCa99> 24 TB Raid 6 woooooo
<ansrster> no, I'll do it as root
<greys> TriBeCa99: wow! :)
<ansrster> starting some stuff up now
<pwaleczek> hey guys, I don't know if it's related to ubuntu specifically, but that's my vps os. I'm in a picke with processes which are spawning multiple sub-processes, I'm confused why's that happening.
<pwaleczek> to be more specific, lte's say I start my mongodb instance, it spawnd multiple sub-processes with their ow pids, and then I run my node server, it has got ~4 sub-processes although I'm not clustering it and I've got oly one logical cpu in my vm
<ansrster> any idea how long this should take
<iptable> ansrster: a few seconds up to a minute if you have no correct driver
<Enfo> Hello all. I've set up a NFSv4 server according to the wiki and I have a problem. I need to create a hard link between two sub-folders (/export/client1/dir1/ and /export/client1/dir2/) on the pseudo filesystem, but this apparently isnt possible because the two directories (which are mounted with mount --bind) are in practice two different file systems. Is there any way around this?
<tomixxx> i can see eth1 care but it does not get any ip from dhcp server. "interfaces" file is edited already: auto eth1 \\ iface eth1 inet dhcp
<tomixxx> -care,
<tomixxx> +card
<tomixxx> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<iptable> tomixxx: do you have the isc-dhcp-client package installed?
<iptable> tomixxx: run `which dhclient` to see if you have dhcp client
<ansrster> the last thing it said is * Stoping system V runlevel compatalibilty [OK] and nothing since
<tomixxx> iptable: if i try it with my other etherncard, card, i get an ip over dhcp
<solofight> i am installing ubuntu on my laptop - i read the tutorial that i need to create a root (similar to c: on windows) and swap (which should be equal to ram size and for higher size disk, double the ram size)...... Now i have a 500 GB disk on which 250 GB i am allocating for ubuntu... so should i leave 8gb swap or 16 gb swap ?? (my ram is 8Gb)
<tomixxx> iptable: terminal says /sbin/dhclient
<iptable> tomixxx: so it's only an issue for one interface? cable faulty?
<dyu> how do i let an ssh-dss key login to my machine? ssh-rsa keys work fine. 12.04
<tomixxx> iptable: yes, only one interface
<tomixxx> iptable and it is not the cable
<iptable> tomixxx: if eth0 is disabled, does eth1 get dhcp address by any chance?
<tomixxx> iptable: so i should run "sudo ifdown eth0" ?
<iptable> tomixxx: did you service networking restart once you changed interfaces file?
<tomixxx> whenever i change "interfaces" file, i do ifdown or ifup on the edited ethernet card
<iptable> tomixxx: that doesn't necessarily work.
<tomixxx> iptable: ok, so what could i do?
<FireStorms> Is dual booting linux and windows a security threat to linux when logged into the windows os?
<iptable> tomixxx: service networking restart
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: no because Windows cannot access Ext4
<FireStorms> ActionParsnip, support for etx4 can be gotten for windows
<tomixxx> iptable: what is the command for this and is it the same if i simply reboot the computer?
<iptable> tomixxx: service networking restart
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  still, windows malware wouldnt work in linux
<iptable> tomixxx: and yes, if you just reboot, it will have the same effect
<tomixxx> iptable: k, because i have rebooted but it does not help
<FireStorms> MonkeyDust, but could files be accessed?
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  i've never read anywhere that it could, so no
<fer755> MonkeyDust dont worry only malware related to nic's and so are minimal
<tomixxx> if i do "sudo service networking restart" it says : "stop: unknown instance: networking stop/waiting"
<MonkeyDust> fer755  i'm not worrying, better tell it to FireStorms
<iptable> tomixxx: put only eth1 declaration into /etc/network/interfaces, no eth0. Then reboot. Just for the sake of it. If that doesn't fix it, it will be 1. network driver or 2. cable or 3. the switch/port it's plugged into
<fer755> routers, isp servers etc etc
<FireStorms> The answer is yes anyway, it's possible to access a linux partion on windows http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<tomixxx> iptable: ok, i will try
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  what is your actual issue?
<iptable> FireStorms: no, it's impossible unless you install a 3rd party driver as administrative user
<NastyNaz> i have a .conf in /etc/init that starts genericdaemon on system start. genericdaemon is now running, how do I stop it?
<FireStorms> MonkeyDust, No issue, just concerned about security; I use linux for work, but would like to use windows for 'play' without adding any security risks.
<iptable> FireStorms: "security" of what? Linux cannot get windows viruses. Your only concern would be some virus which will remove all files after installing ext2 driver...
<MonkeyDust> !av | FireStorms do some reading here
<ubottu> FireStorms do some reading here: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<tomixxx> iptable: i reboot now and ubuntu splash screen says "waitinng for network configuration..."
<FireStorms> iptable, I know, but I don't want anyone getting access to my projects on linux whilst on windows
<iptable> tomixxx: I would say 1. cable or 2. network card driver or 3. switch/port that the cable is plugged into
<tomixxx> iptable: it is not the cable!!! ^^
<iptable> FireStorms: you should use encryption for your /home in that case
<iptable> tomixxx: tried with another cable I'm guessing.
<tomixxx> iptable: y, i have 3k cables here :D
<iptable> tomixxx: ok, 2 options left. are you sure it's not a switch/port? Switch could be allowing dhcp only for a particular mac (mac locking), etc...
<tomixxx> iptable: i dont know, i have no access to the switch which connects me to the university-network
<tomixxx> iptable: maybe i have the wrong network driver installed
<tomixxx> hmm
<iptable> tomixxx: I would guess it could be switch blocking. contact the network admin.
<tomixxx> iptable: good idea, because some time ago, i had to give them the MAC address of my laptop too
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  look at the big title http://www.ubuntu.com/
<FireStorms> MonkeyDust, haha cool, would this apply to linux mint too?
<iptable> tomixxx: :/ right. that would be why. It's mac-locking. they need to add another mac to it.
<iptable> FireStorms: yes. linux mint is ubuntu with another GUI
<MonkeyDust> more or less
<shreezbot> Ok, so I removed Unity and now when I do a "sudo reboot" it doesn't reboot.  If I do "sudo reboot now" it will reboot, but when it comes up, it comes up to the GRUB menu where I have to select an option before it will boot Ubuntu, then I don't seem to be able to do anything from there...  :(
<fer755> iptable> cinnamon?
<iptable> yes
<repozitor> iptable, in /etc/sudoers
<repozitor> %programmers indicate a group filtering?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<tomixxx> iptable: thank you so far. i have already contacted a network admin. :-)
<repozitor> let me please to describe what i need.
<repozitor> there are 40 users, and this users MUST use only 3 commands -> gcc, g++, vim
<repozitor> i move these 40 users into a group named std.
<repozitor> but they now have access to ping, but i like to deny them!
<trijntje> repozitor: even if you get that, can't they just compile ping themselves and run it?
<Dureiken> Hi there, could someone help me : I can't boot to Ubuntu (13.10 and 12.04) with 3 AMD GPU, it worked with 2, 3 days I'm on it without success. Thanks a lot
<repozitor> trijntje, no can't
<MonkeyDust> Dureiken  what happens when you try?
<Dureiken> Monkeydust : xorg don't initialize, stuck on UBUNTU or black screen
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Dureiken try this
<ubottu> Dureiken try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dureiken> I can access via ssh, tried aticonfig --initial --adapter=all without success
<repozitor> trijntje, i like to create this system,
<repozitor> every users of std group, can login with their ssh account
<repozitor> and in terminal, they can run only 3 command (gcc, g++, vim)
<repozitor> so tell me how to do it?
<trijntje> repozitor: I dont know how to do this, but you don't want users to be able to run the programs they compile?
<llutz> repozitor: you have to create a jail/chroot-env containing only the commands and all libs etc they need.
<repozitor> trijntje, they can run the program they compiled by gcc or g+=
<repozitor> g++
<llutz> repozitor: like http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<trijntje> repozitor: so that won't work, because evil users will just download the source code for 'ping', compile it and run it anyway
<solofight> is 20 gb enough for /     ?? am installing ubuntu 12
<trijntje> solofight: yes, but unless you have a separate /home you'll only have ~15G available
<fer755> unless u create a group net and negate the acces to all not it to net things
<solofight> trijntje: yes i am planning to put home of 230gb
<solofight> thank you
<repozitor> trijntje, hhmm propably, but users are nobew!
<llutz> repozitor: mount their homes noexec
<repozitor> llutz, can you explain more about what you mean?
<llutz> repozitor: jail your users, let them write only into their homes, mount those with noexec option. then they shouldn't be able to compile/run stuff you don't want. but they also won't be able to the stuff they need g++/gcc for
<llutz> compile+run*
<repozitor> llutz, and you link tell how to that, right?
<repozitor> your*
<repozitor> to do*
<llutz> repozitor: no its just the basic chroot/jail setup
<repozitor> oh my god!
<solofight> when i select install now option after creating a / /home and /swap -- it says the parition table format in use on your disks mormally RedDeatquires you to create a seperate partition for boot loader code. this partition should be marked for use as "Reserved BIOS boot area................ if you dont go back to paritioning menu and correct this error ...." how do i correct this message ?
<repozitor> hhhmm, i need something like jail for them
<solofight> should i press continue or go back ?
<computer> hello
<computer> i got ubuntu12.04.03 but no sound
<oaulakh> hello you all
<oaulakh> i'm using ubuntu studio,but dont know how to decrease brightness
<iptable> solofight: as per the message, go back to partitioner and create a small (10MB will do) partition at the beginning, called "Reserved BIOS boot area". Partition the rest as required.
<iptable> solofight: you need to go back. without that partition you cannot boot. I'm guessing your HDD is over 2TB in size.
<shreezbot> This is strange...  The GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT option doesn't seem to be working at all...  My machine just sits at the GRUB menu forever...
<iptable> computer: lspci/lsusb output please (please run as root and put to pastebin).
<iptable> shreezbot: that's not HIDDEN_TIMEOUT. That's TIMEOUT
<iptable> shreezbot: HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is when you enable hidden option
<fer755> shreezbot> its 0 change to 1 or so
<Touhou11> oaulakh: Adjust colour profiles, or use the buttons on your monitor
<gregf_> hi, is there a way to resolve this: sudo apt-get install -f openssh-server (The following packages have unmet dependencies. openssh-server : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.16) but 2.15-0ubuntu20.2 is to be installed
<computer> iptable> hi thx for your help, how to do lspici lsub?
<MonkeyDust> gregf_  what ubuntu version?
<shreezbot> iptable, I have GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 and it still sits there forever.
<gregf_> monkeyDust:12.10
<iptable> gregf_: when was the last time you ran apt-get update?
<hggdh> shreezbot: this may happen when the previous boot failed
<llutz> gregf_: sudo apt-get update
<gregf_> well i've run it how many times i've lost count :/
<Touhou11> gregf_: Update
<iptable> computer: just run: sudo lspci; sudo lsusb
<oaulakh> not working
<oaulakh> already done thats why i'm come here
<shreezbot> hggdh, Well, I'm having a strange issue with the use of reboot.  When I use reboot, it won't reboot the machine.  I have to use "reboot now"
<shreezbot> Just a straight "sudo reboot" seems to do nothing.
<gregf_> is there a way to fix : E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MonkeyDust> shreezbot  your question being?
<computer> iptable http://pastebin.com/FqEZRhVe
<llutz> gregf_: apt-mark unhold <package-in-question>
<shreezbot> MonkeyDust, Well, I'd love to know how in the world to figure out why "sudo reboot" isn't working...
<gregf_> llutz: would that not install the said package?
<MonkeyDust> shreezbot  "now" is a parameter for reboot, you can also delay the reboot command, that's all
<spartacurse> so err... I just did a # shutdown now on a machine 47 metric miles from here, nobody is on the site, any rescue or should I migrate to venus?
<solofight> iptable: the hdd is 520 gb..... if i do that it wont affect my win8 partition boots right ?
<llutz> gregf_: sure, but if you want to fix the packages, you'll need to
<sona> hi
<iptable> computer: Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aac0
<solofight> iptable: forgot to tell that i am trying to do a dual boot where the ubuntu by default did not detect the win8 os in hdd
<solofight> iptable: so now by creation this bios 10mb partition - it wont affect right ?
<iptable> computer: does AMD have a linux driver for your motherboard?
<whoever> hi all i am tring to assign a shortcut key under setttings> keyboard> shortcuts  and the setting don't appear to be working can someone assist
<repozitor> during install jailkit i see this error
<repozitor> undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<repozitor> how to install pthread libs?
<computer> <iptable> hi I don't know lol, will check google
<gregf_> llutz: i get the message : package was already not hold.
<iptable> solofight: it will. you cannot createa a partition on the start without removing your win8 partition. Using EFI?
<gregf_> llutz: i'm really confused. is there a way to get a clean apt?
<llutz> gregf_: maybe your mirror isn't synced completely atm and it holds back updates. wait a while if possible and try again
<computer> iptable what is my motherboard lol
<iptable> gregf_: or change mirror
<whoever> i have clicked custom shorcuts > plus sign, given a name to the shortcut, in the command i put firefox , clicked apply, set the shortcut to ctrl+F9 and nothing happens when i hit ctrl+F9
<Layke> I'm trying to fix my repo issues. I still can't install certain packages. This time I'm trying to install wine... http://pastie.org/8672271
<gregf_> llutz: how could i change mirror? is it by changing the sources list?
<solofight> iptable: ou cannot createa a partition on the start without removing your win8 partition ?
<solofight> EFI ?
<iptable> computer: please check with your hardware manufacturer. Check the model/make of your laptop and try on the manufacturer website
<Layke> Getting an unmet dependency : wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-amd64 (= 1:1.7.11-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<gregf_> llutz: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<computer> iptable ok, I will be back
<shreezbot> MonkeyDust, Yes, but the problem that I'm having is that I should be able to just do a "sudo reboot" and it should reboot the machine.  I don't understand why it isn't rebooting when I do that...
<llutz> spartacurse: no remote control over the machine, no wakeonlan possible, nothing? saturn or venus would be fine then
<Layke> Learning from my previous issues, I think it's because I have installed something previously that is conflicting? So am I suposed to remove that package? And then try?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<iptable> solofight: I'm guessing you will have to remove all partitions and start over to get this working. sorry.
<Layke> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> !info wine1.7 precise
<ubottu> Package wine1.7 does not exist in precise
<solofight> iptable: including win8 ?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: are you using a PPA?
<Layke> ActionParsnip, Originally no. That was failing. Then I added the wine PPA
<Layke> It was failing for 1.4
<iptable> solofight: you already have a partition on the start where you need reserved bios boot area to dual-boot. therefore you would need to remove it.
<ActionParsnip> Layke: we cannot support PPAs here
<Layke> !info wine1.4 precise
<ubottu> wine1.4 (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-0ubuntu4.1 (precise), package size 972 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<llutz> gregf_: yes /etc/apt/sources.list and the files in sources.list.d/*
<Layke> That's what I was trying
<Layke> I'll remove the PPA
<MonkeyDust> shreezbot  yes, this says so too, lemme try on other machine http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/shutdown-ubuntu-linux-computer/
<gregf_> llutz: should i clear everything from there?
<ActionParsnip> Layke: once you remove it, run the command in step 5 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<solofight> iptable: in the partition screen amongst various partitions,,, when i scroll to the far left it says free space 1.0mb and the same on the far right.... both the beginning and ending of the disk is free space with 1mb
<iptable> whoever: did you specify full path for the shortcut, or just "firefox"?
<llutz> gregf_: just replace the main-ubuntu-mirrors if you really want that
<llutz> gregf_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<solofight> iptable: are you saying that win8 has already created the bios boot area and i need to remove that and create a new for the ubuntu ? if yes how to identify which partition to remove ?
<iptable> solofight: you need slightly more for BIOS boot area from what I remember. you can try to create it at the start on the 1MB, but I doubt it will work.give it a shot.
<gregf_> llutz: other than the mirrors, would it be possible to also fix the unmet dependencies error please?
<iptable> solofight: no. you have windows as first partition, right?
<llutz> gregf_: maybe your mirror isn't synced completely atm and it holds back updates. wait a while if possible and try again
<solofight> iptable: yes
<MonkeyDust> shreezbot  sudo reboot reboots on 12.04, ok, i wondre what's wrong on your pc
<gregf_> llutz: well i've been trying for hours altogether and i am where i was 4 hours back :/
<llutz> gregf_: "a while" might take days
<shreezbot> MonkeyDust, Yea, that's what I'm having trouble figuring out...  It is very strange...
<gregf_> is it possible to restore my file system to a previous state :/
<iptable> solofight: in that case, linux needs some space at the beginning, before windows, in order to put some boot code. It cannot since windows is already there. you do need to remove windows partition and createa that boot area and windows behind it. you *could* try shrinking the windows partition, but if it fails, you lost it
<shreezbot> MonkeyDust, It actually tells me the system is going down for reboot NOW, but then does nothing...
<llutz> gregf_: apt-get remove openssh-server
<jhutchins> iptable: That is not correct.
<alloxrinfo> Hi
<ActionParsnip> gregf_: use your backups
<demophobia> Is Ubuntu One free?
<demophobia> e.g. backups?
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: yes, and no
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: you get some storage free, you can pay for more
<jhutchins> solofight: iptable is wrong, the space (for the mbr) is already available on a Windows system.
<solofight> iptable: but what happens if i create the bios boot space in between ?
<solofight> jhutchins: how to correct this ?
<iptable> jhutchins: we already know windows works. it's linux that won't install as it wants "bios reserved boot area" at the beginning of the HDD, where currently windows sits.
<jhutchins> solofight: This is true of GPT/UEFI as well, Windows has already allocated the space.
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<demophobia> Is it 5 GB of free backup storage? https://one.ubuntu.com/services/free/
<solofight> jhutchins: yes you are right - i saw something like UEFi in the bios
<solofight> will read that link and get back
<alloxrinfo> Long time i did not scipted anything. I need a little help from someone kind enough. What would be the best way for me to get a script or a function that would replace some text (with variables given when executing the script) in a based text ? Do i need to be more clear ? Like my text is Hey hello $1 do you want some $2, and the script would be function hello  { echo "Hello $1 do you want some $2 ?" } The problem is that i hav
<alloxrinfo> e 5 variables at least and the thing i need to Echo or write in a document is some Html Code
<iptable> jhutchins: ooh, interesting. didn't realise there was a whole manual for that. we live and learn
<MonkeyDust> alloxrinfo  better ask in #bash, i guess
<alloxrinfo> or in #php ;)
<alloxrinfo> ok thanks  MonkeyDust
<Layke> ActionParsnip, This: https://gist.github.com/62b93c0bfd6f029d24ef
<ActionParsnip> Layke: ok, run:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install wine
<Layke> ActionParsnip, From fixing previous repo/dependency issues today, most of this has been caused by some bad PPA package I think I might have installed.
<ActionParsnip> Layke: thats why PPAs are not advised
<Layke> http://pastie.org/private/wswb7cha2ctilcjgzq6gw
<Layke> Yeah. I've learnt from this mistake definitely..
<Layke> I can't even imagine what PPA it could be. It's not like I go adding every PPA under the sun
<Layke> Just things like dropbox/spotify/google/steam for installing their products. But I guess.. that's where I went wrong at some point
<ActionParsnip> Layke: run:  sudo apt-get -f install    does it sort the packages?
<Layke> No? http://pastie.org/8672308
<fellayaboy> hey can ubuntu act as a pxe server and deploy windows images
<Touhou11> Layke: Be careful installing proprietary software, it could be damaging your system
<demophobia> adobe flash web plugin keeps crashing every time i try to mouseover a particular application of it
<Layke> Touhou11, It's definitely damaging :) It's borked up massively
<demophobia> i've already reported it once via the 'send crash report' thing it has; should i just let it go?
<kevlar555> Hi from Argentina!
<Touhou11> Richard Stallman summarizes the issues with proprietary software nicely here: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/can-you-trust.html
<Layke> ActionParsnip, Link above btw. http://pastie.org/8672308
<whoever> iptable:  i specified full path
<hexitus> 10
<ddssc> tried to install this likewise-open thing and it hanged. now my apt is all fubar'd. "nable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" how do I fix apt?
<whoever> iptable: brb, logout and back in
<iptable> ddssc: lsof |grep dpkg
<ddssc> dpkg refuses to cooperate says http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826925/
<ddssc> iptable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826934/
<ddssc> i tried remove --purge likewise-open , won't work either
<iptable> ddssc: first lsof |grep dpkg - find what uses dpkg. you *could* pkill -9 dpkg
<Elico> mikubuntu: here?
<iptable> ddssc: kill -9 dpkg should make it usable again. then use dpkg/apt to finish installation
<iptable> ddssc: pkill -9 dpkg, not kill, sorry
<ddssc> iptable according to lsof the likewise- process is using it
<ddssc> ?
<iptable> ddssc: no, dpkg is using it. pkill -9 dpkg
<iptable> ddssc: as root/sudo
<ddssc> done
<ddssc> now only this is displayed
<ddssc> likewise- 13309             root   10r      REG                8,6         6563    2628491 /var/lib/dpkg/info/likewise-open.postinst
<iptable> ddssc: when done, apt-get -f install OR dpkg-reconfigure likewise-open
<ddssc> iptable: which one?
<iptable> ddssc: run first one. errors out, try second one.
<ddssc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826954/
<ddssc> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ddssc> neither works.
<ddssc> god damn it..
<iptable> ddssc: looks like postinstall script hung as well, so you could kill -9 13309 first as well.
<Elico> irgendwer4711
<iptable> ddssc: you need to kill the likewise postinstall script, dpkg and apt, then try again to configure it. and it looks like you are missing lwsmd, which is from likewise-optn. I would 1. kill all apt, likewise postinstalls, dpkg. 2. aptitude purge likewise-open. 3. aptitude install likewise-open
<vearva> hello, I got ubuntu 12.04.03 and it freeze totally sometimes
<Elico> there is a basic issue with samba4 which is stated as the password complexity.
<TeraJL> on phoronix http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_ups&num=2 , i see some low FPS vs 12.10... was it an update that eventually got to LTS, or is it not as significative as it looks, (i will use this machine for gamming)
<vearva> keyboard, mouse not working+monitor freeze, can't do anything
<iptable> vearva: tried CTRL+ALT+F1 when it's frozen?
<Morgan_Freeman> http://i.imgur.com/KPM7Jkv.jpg
<iptable> vearva: if so, and if that doesn't respond: install lm-sensors and xsensors. Monitor temperature. See if it's temperature related (overheating).
<ddssc> iptable: how do I kill that script?
<repozitor> iptable, for example when i login to my sourceforcge account, i can't ping any site.
<vearva> iptable, hi, I tried your command once but impossible, keyboard not working when the freeze occur; temperature is fine also
<repozitor> let me see how they do this
<iptable> vearva: you could also, after rebooting, check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg* if you have one, in order to find out if there are any useful lines there.
<repozitor> do you know how they do this?
<repozitor> i have ssh access on my sourceforge account
<iptable> vearva: "temperature is fine", but did you have it monitored when this happened?
<vearva> iptable, my fan didn't make so much noise
<vearva> iptable oh
<iptable> vearva: hah. ok. now, did you know a CPU temperature may jump from 60 degrees to 110 in 3 seconds? Did you know your sensors might not even figure out to turn the fan up by the time it's overheating?
<vearva> I found interesting thing in the log!
<iptable> repozitor: you got me lost. what's the issue?
<iptable> vearva: you can share the interesting thing via pastebin ;)
<vearva> iptable, nop, but I found some error in the log from your directory; drivers seems to be the culprit
<repozitor> iptable, i can't create a group with my limitation rules!
<vearva> damn amd lol
<repozitor> i need to block some specific CMD's like apt-get and ping and etc
<ddssc> ip: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<iptable> repozitor: I don't think I worked on your issue. first time I heard. Block globally, or what? Also, users without root access cannot apt-get install anyways and ping is not a hacker command, whatever they tell you
<iptable> ddssc: I already told you. lsof |grep dpkg. Then kill -9 PID or pkill -9 NAME
<iptable> vearva: hah, welcome to AMD world. what's the error anyways?
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  is this usefeul http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908933
<repozitor> iptable, i want to block some CMD's like axel wget and.
<ddssc> iptable: done all that. I breaks when I try to apt purge likewise
<repozitor> because network limitations
<iptable> vearva: also, AMD do *some* drivers to their cards for linux. you could check if it's there
<Layke> Does this aptitude output mean anything to anyone? I am not sure how to proceed with install wine. http://pastie.org/8672385
<vearva> iptable, thx for your help, I appreciate http://pastebin.com/x8y2QDzv
<repozitor> MonkeyDust, no
<iptable> repozitor: I still don't understand why you would block wget and ping. Do you want to block all internet?
<repozitor> iptable, yes,
<iptable> ddssc: no, when you try to purge, it says debconf is used. lsof |grep debconf
<repozitor> please note that users login to ubuntu using ssh!
<iptable> repozitor: there are better methods to blocking internet than blocking particular network tools
<iptable> repozitor: so you want users to ssh into the box but not access internet outgoing?
<repozitor> hhhmm, yes
<repozitor> also blocking something like apt-get and ....
<fego> 12
<ddssc> iptable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827021/
<iptable> repozitor: sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -j drop
<iptable> repozitor: apt-get will get blocked, as internet outgoing access will be blocked
<iptable> repozitor: if using ufw: ufw default deny outgoing
<repozitor> is there possible in linux to define access level for groups?
<repozitor> in my mind access level is some users in group X, can't use apt-get
<iptable> repozitor: to block outgoing connections for a specific user: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<vearva> iptable, do you how to backport saucy kernel to 12.04.
<llutz> repozitor: using apt-get would need root-rights/sudo, make sure your users cannot
<iptable> vearva: I don't know the official method, but I would add the saucy repo, aptitude update; aptitude install {whatever kernel you want}, remove saucy repo
<repozitor> iptable, ok, that's very good
<repozitor> what about blocking installing .deb offilne?
<iptable> repozitor: to install .deb, users need root access. you should NEVER give them root access, then they cannot install .deb
<vearva> iptable, k thx man
<ddssc> iptable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827021/
<iptable> vearva: no probs.
<iptable> ddssc: I would now propose to you to reboot, then aptitude purge likewise-open, then aptitude install likewise-open
<repozitor> ok, thanks,
<repozitor> i will ask if i hit to an issue
<iptable> repozitor: no prob. just run the iptables rule as root/sudo. don't give users sudo access, problem solved. they got no internet access when on the box.
<ddssc> iptable: i think I managed to kill it, somehow  /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /usr/sbin/pam-auth-update --package refused to die with pkill. kill did kill it tho
<iptable> ddssc: right, now try purge and then install
<ddssc> iptable: nah thanks. I'll steer clear of that thing. I couldn't install anything else while I had this problem. thanks for your help man!
<demophobia> So can Ubuntu 12.04 not handle Mac office files? Must they be converted to Windows Office? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features/office-applications
<iptable> ddssc: no problem.
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: arent they the same thing?
<MonkeyDust> demophobia  what happens when you try with libre office?
<iptable> demophobia: please tell me what "Mac office file" is. I always believed mac used open document format.
<demophobia> default response at the moment is to view the .numbers as a zip archive and try to open with archive manager; i'm trying to 'open with other application' now ...
<demophobia> Apple spreadsheet is called Numbers and file extension is .numbers
<demophobia> Apple word is called Pages and file extension is .pages
<iptable> demophobia: that is just an extension association issue, which would exist. Try to open it with libreoffice, should work.
<demophobia> apple presentation is called Keynote and I think uses .keynote, but i've rarely used it
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: what does the 'file' command say it is>
<demophobia> i opened libreoffice calc and tried to open this file but it's wanting me to select some filter
<demophobia> "Filter Selection" window with options, but i don't know which i should select
<demophobia> or what a filter even is
<iptable> demophobia: see ActionParsnip response. run: file /the/file.numbers
<iptable> demophobia: also, when it opens the file with archive manager, you can see files inside? i.e. it's an archive.
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: have you considered using a more portable file type than something proprietary like Mac nonesense....
<demophobia> okay, i just did 'file' and the output: information for applications.numbers: Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: try extracting it with unp
<iptable> demophobia: then the numbers file is archive. extract and see what is inside. I would propose to save files using a more known format then proprietary and problem solved.
<demophobia> yeah, seems it *is* a zip file -- has an XML file and other things ... seems easier for me at this point to try converting to XLSX and try again
<mikubuntu> how do i install screenshot utility in lubuntu -- software center doesn't have one
<iptable> demophobia: yes. Apple apparently uses iWork format, which is based on ODF, but different :/ Save in MAC using a .doc or .xls - more universal
<ActionParsnip> !info lxscreenshot | mikubuntu
<demophobia> ok thank you
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Package lxscreenshot does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubottu> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 28 kB, installed size 184 kB
<iptable> !info gnome-screenshot | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: please see above
<demophobia> iptable, wait, Open Document Format is "less universal" than a windows format?!
<iptable> damn. ActionParsnip you are too fast :D
<mikubuntu> ok guys thank yous
<ActionParsnip> thought lxscreenshot was a thing
<iptable> demophobia: well, long story of cos. but kinda
<demophobia> cos = course?
<iptable> demophobia: yes. stop laughing at my speech impediment :P
<mikubuntu> iptable -- didn't appear in software center but i got it in synaptic
<gennaro> Salve a tutti
<demophobia> ;) okay, XLS works, thank you. LibreOffice Calc isn't as pretty as Apple Numbers '09 though. :(
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: why would you want pretty?
<demophobia> ActionParsnip, I mean information is easier to find when my tables are listed in a column on the left side of the screen, rather than in a row of tabs at the bottom. easier to find = more efficient
<demophobia> *names of tables
<iptable> demophobia: I could say it the other way around. It's a matter of what you are used to.
<iptable> demophobia: I believe Ms Office also has row of tabs at the bottom ;)
<demophobia> yeah, which is why i started to like apple numbers '09 better ... but anyway, /offtopic i guess
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: i see what you mean
<Minnen> hello, can someone guide me through the installation of a .tar.gz using the terminal
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: you can have each in a window, then use the grid plugin (like in Mac OS) to show all windows running
<ddssc> Minnen: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-open-a-tar-gz-file-in-linux-unix/
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: what is in the archive, stating the file extension means nothing
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: how do you install a .zip in Window? It's meaningless
<Minnen> e1000e-2.5.4.tar.gz
<Minnen> thats the file
<Minnen> lemme explain what i did so far and the error i had
<Minnen> 1 - Run tar -xzf e1000e-2.5.4.tar.gz
<user000> I want to make simple reminder todo breaks :) I use cron for timing and zenity for popup box. I also need some sound, like "beep" or something. Is there any installed program that can do this ? I not really want use vlc...
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: the e1000e is in the default install
<Minnen> Browse the path cd e1000e-2.5.4
<ddssc> altho nobody has really mastered the art of tar completely. it is prophesied that a nerd will come along who will understand how to use tar without having to google it every time.
<Minnen> then  ./configure and this output "command not found"
<iptable> ddssc: I have. man tar
<Minnen> then make and told me "no makefile found"
<ActionParsnip> user000: aplay will play an audio track
<Minnen> thats it
<user000> thanks Action ;)
<Minnen> i think the problem originated in the cd part
<iptable> Minnen: what IS in the tarball? also did you CD to the directory that got unzipped before executing those commands? also, e1000e driver is included in ubuntu I thought
<domnic> hello
<iptable> Minnen: you are not trying to install, but *compile" a package. why do you want to do that anyways?
<Minnen> iptable > no i didnt not cd to the directory, in which step should i have done that
<Minnen> iptable > to be able to install the pkg with make and make install after ./configure
<iptable> Minnen: why are you trying to install that file?
<iptable> Minnen: to achieve what that is?
<Minnen> its my Ethernet driver
<iptable> Minnen: e1000e driver is included in ubuntu. no need to install it.
<demophobia> ActionParsnip, you mean like Spaces?
<mikubuntu> i was having a huge problem with a black screen and unable to install -- imghost helped me with that, but had to leave and i still have this prob with resolution -- http://imagebin.org/289328 -- the monitor settings are at 1024 x 768 but as you can see it isn't rendering that way
<iptable> Minnen: compiling packages is quite advanced, and you need to first understand basic tools, like ls, cd, ./configure, make, etc. Otherwise, use packages from repositories instead.
<VLanX> I am stuck with an annoing graphic bug, like I cannot press most of the icons in the UNITY sidebar. Is there anything I can do other than unity --replace?
<srsaam> buenaaaas
<manny0080> hi
<srsaam> hi
<srsaam> any spanish ?
<manny0080> no
<iuga1> Hi all !
<iptable> 'ello
<_iuga_> Hi !
<iptable> 'ello again
<demophobia> is there a keyboard shortcut to increase volume? are all keyboard shortcuts listed in the keyboard shortcuts window under preferences?
<Ziber> I have function keys for that...
<iptable> demophobia: yes. on my keyboard, it's FN+F7, on my other, it's VolUp key.
<demophobia> mine says only "Audio lower volume" and "Audio raise volume" for the keyboard shortcut ... I don't know what that implies.
<JustSomeGuy> hi uh is it normal that when you login with lightdm the user wont appear in users?
<demophobia> how do i reset a keyboard shortcut to its default setting?
<iptable> demophobia: as buttons? dedicated buttons. see on your keyboard. No idea re reset, sorry
<iptable> JustSomeGuy: won't appear in users where?
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, in the cli
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, when i run users
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, i just get the user i used to login via ssh
<demophobia> I've set it to my function keys analogous to Mac. Thank you.
<mikubuntu> knock knock. who's there. low. low who. low resolution :: http://imagebin.org/289328
<iptable> JustSomeGuy: no, it shows me the user logged in. shows my user twice even.
<iptable> mikubuntu: why do you say it's low?
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, do you have a terminal open? because if you have the user will show that session
<JustSomeGuy> argh
<iptable> JustSomeGuy: yes, hence it shows twice. Once for the terminal
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, very strange if i use gdm the user is listed :/
<WACOMalt> can someone help me? I cant cd into /var/log/apache2/ even with sudo it says permission denied
<iptable> WACOMalt: does /var/log/apache2 exist? if so, ls -l /var/log please
<iptable> WACOMalt: you cannot sudo cd there. you would have to sudo -i (to go to root), and then cd in there.
<iptable> WACOMalt: also, the directory itself needs execute bit set. otherwise you cannot enter it
<WACOMalt> O_o
<iptable> JustSomeGuy: works here
<WACOMalt> why would a folder need execute?
<WACOMalt> to even view it
<WACOMalt> I dont get this...
<llutz> WACOMalt: ls -ld /var/log/apache2
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, is there any way to debug something like that with lightdm?
<iptable> WACOMalt: you cannot "view" a folder. you need to ENTER a directory to read it's contents. it's called "executing a directory". Without that bit, you cannot enter the dir.
<WACOMalt> llutz, drwxr-x--- 2 root adm 4096 2014-01-26 06:46 /var/log/apache2
<WACOMalt> ah
<WACOMalt> I never knew that
<iptable> WACOMalt: so root user and adm group can both enter the dir. no one else can. you can do it as root
<llutz> WACOMalt: so sudo less /var/log/apache2/file.you.want.to.see.log
<WACOMalt> so why does sudo cd not work?
<iptable> WACOMalt: you cannot do it as non-root user who is not part of adm group either. sudo cd would try to enter the dir as root and stay inside it as non-root
<cyclist_2> Hi, there! I am unble to run Clonezilla from inside a  virtual machine [VBox]; I tried all 5 version [both Debian and Ubuntu kinds] all I cannot get past the first screen that merely starts Clonezilla; I md5sum-checked the iso files and they seem ok; any similar experiences?
<iptable> WACOMalt: see the issue?
<llutz> WACOMalt: sudo cd   will return right back to your users $PWD, so you don't see the "cd"
<WACOMalt> I do
<WACOMalt> [Sun Jan 26 06:46:06 2014] [error] (2)No such file or directory: could not open transfer log file /$
<WACOMalt> Unable to open logs
<WACOMalt> opps sorry for two line :X
<iptable> WACOMalt: sudo -i (or sudo su -) and go to that dir as root
<jhutchins> cyclist_2: What kind of VM?
<iptable> WACOMalt: or add your user to adm group, logout and login again
<WACOMalt> I just did. I'm in the folder already
<JustSomeGuy> iptable, i will just submit a bugreport and use gdm for now :/ thx for your help
<iptable> WACOMalt: now ls
<WACOMalt> now I just dont understand the error, or how it came about
<WACOMalt> yeah I see a ton of access error logs and regular error logs
<iptable> WACOMalt: oh, so in the error log you got an error saying cannot open transfer log file?
<WACOMalt> could not open transfer log file /$ unable to open Logs
<WACOMalt> yes
<cyclist_2> jhutchins: it's Oracle VM VirtualBox version 4.1 [I think]; but it runs other iso files ok; it is just Clonezilla that gives this problem
<mikubuntu> iptable: sorry, had to run to the other room ... res is set at 1024 x 768 but not rendering such
<solofight> i have a dell machine which came with win8 UEFI... kindly help me in installing ubuntu 12 in it... when i put the ubuntu live disc in it,,, the laptop never boots from the cd..so i disabled the UEFI boot and selected legacy boot and selected the cd drive... after which the disc loads and the ubuntu desktop shows up... when i select install ubuntu - - it never identified win8 ! !
<iptable> WACOMalt: looks like your apache is misconfigured. look at config
<mikubuntu> but hold on the damn dog is barking .. brb
<iptable> mikubuntu: what do you mean "not rendering such". taskbar looks such
<iptable> solofight: yeah. win8 wants uefi to boot btw. problem 1.
<WACOMalt> iptable, apache2/apache2.conf says: ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error.log
<WACOMalt> I'm suspecting EHCP is fudging something up here. God how I hate that software
<solofight> iptable: so how should i handle it ?
<jhutchins> cyclist_2: I think the issue is probably that clonezilla attempts to deal directly with storage hardware, and you don't have any in a VM.
<iptable> WACOMalt: first, you got /etc/apache2/ - with a lot more stuff in there than just apache2.conf. Second, it not only errorlog you need, there are others defined. especially in sites-enabled
<iptable> solofight: install ubuntu in UEFI mode. Install latest ubuntu desktop, try that.
<iptable> solofight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MuttleyBlack> Hi guys i want to do a test. you can read me?
<SonikkuAmerica> MuttleyBlack: If you can read this, you're not a book.
<iptable> MuttleyBlack: no, we cannot read you.
<MuttleyBlack> hehe
<cyclist_2> jhutchins: but I have seen video tutorials on YouTube [I can get the links here if you wish to take a look for yourself; do let me know], where the user does exactly that; and he is also using Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Just a friendly reminder to all - today is the absolute last day that Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring) is supported. Tomorrow, we will tell you to upgrade to 13.10 (Saucy).
<k-joseph> hi every one, i was reading some where that sudo passwd -l username is used to temporarily lock or unlock a user account using sudo passwd -u username, i run the first command and now when i run sudo su, my previous pasword fails and i fear to reboot thinking i may fail to login, any advise!!!
<iptable> cyclist_2: does clonezilla have support to run under virtualbox?
<daftykins> k-joseph: so you locked your only user account besides root on the system?
<iptable> cyclist_2: clonezilla is in ubuntu repositories. why not start ubuntu desktop ISO and sudo aptitude install clonezilla
<llutz> k-joseph: so you issued that command as the only sudo-user on the system without having a root shell opened? what did you expect to happen?
<k-joseph> daftykins: but root also also fails to login with the previous password, llutz, what then is the way out?
<iptable> k-joseph: boot into livecd, then all as root: mount your HDD root partition to /mnt/somewhere, then chroot /mnt/somewhere, then passwd youruser
<llutz> k-joseph: boot into recovery mode and try to fix your useraccount or boot from live-media and chroot
<daftykins> k-joseph: root doesn't have a password, unless you've overriden one...
<WACOMalt> man, I should probably upgrade from 10.04...
<Beldar> iptable, I use clonezilla with a bootable ISO on a usb it works when booted in vbox and any OS and partition type that it's website declares clone able
<SonikkuAmerica> WACOMalt: Yeah, you should.
<daftykins> WACOMalt: yes, it's unsupported on the desktop
<WACOMalt> < server :)
<Michael5> Is there anything like Windows Movie Maker? I have a video, and I want to add credits-like things to it at the start, like show text saying "MADE BY" ...etc, I tried Pitvi but there's no option like that to it. Anything else, please?
<daftykins> meh, i'm typing from a 10.04 server right now ;)
<iptable> Beldar: so it's user-error ;)
<iptable> WACOMalt: upgrade to 12.04 or 14.04 soon. problem solved.
<Beldar> iptable, Ah yes, has been for me.
<k-joseph> iptable: llutz: daftykins: thanks for your suggestions, but am not sure how to do these suggested procedures, any help in form of links would help
<iptable> Michael5: openshot
<daftykins> !chroot | k-joseph
<ubottu> k-joseph: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<WACOMalt> iptable, nah, the problem is EHCP
<WACOMalt> it'd still be broken
<cyclist_2> iptable: I have never read all documentation,  but since it is just an iso it should, at least load and work until it encounters a problem; but all it does is an error message from VBox about some 'critical error'; I am not even trying to really run it [since I have not the interest at the moment], but I would like to see it working, say, until it is time to choose the repository and the source devices; but never went beyond the first scree
<iptable> k-joseph: boot from live cd, then sudo mkdir /mnt/dir; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/dir; sudo chroot /mnt/dir - then passwd youruser
<cyclist_2> iptable: I had not read you second comment; I will check the repository now!
<iptable> k-joseph: this assumes /dev/sda1 is your root partition
<iptable> cyclist_2: what IS your virtualbox version?
<cyclist_2> iptable: 4.1.30
<Beldar> cyclist_2, Does the vbox machine running work as of now, if so the .vdi the OS itself is insert-able in any vbox, a clone would only be needed when wanting ti increase the machines size really.
<iptable> that is quite acceptable. and you booting it as an installer ISO mounted on the CD drive, right? like if you were going to install a distro?
<cyclist_2> iptable: I do not have Clonezilla in my repository [Synaptic]; at least, not with that name...
<iptable> cyclist_2: what is your ubuntu version? aptitude show clonezilla
<iptable> Package: clonezilla
<iptable> State: not installed
<Beldar> !find clonezilla
<ubottu> Found: clonezilla
<Beldar> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.9-1 (saucy), package size 794 kB, installed size 2435 kB
<iptable> cyclist_2: though I am on 14.04.
<iptable> cyclist_2: why DO you want clonezilla anyways? what's the purpose of running it in a VM?
<cyclist_2> Beldar: yes, the VBov machines all work correctly; I even ran a Xubuntu 12.04 as 'live CD' and although a bit slow at start, then go to work really well; I even played a quick game to see it working;; but the Clonezillas iso [all 5 of them] make the virtual machine [and I have 4 installed and performing well] crash
<kali_denali> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> !info virtualbox saucy
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.16-dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 13831 kB, installed size 50333 kB
<cyclist_2> iptable: Ubuntu 10.04
<iptable> cyclist_2: you could try to update your virtualbox. but WHY do you want clonezilla in a VM?
<iptable> cyclist_2: ubuntu 10.04 is not longer supported
<Beldar> cyclist_2, Do you understand that the .vdi the OS installed is an image that can be put in any vbox setup.
<iptable> cyclist_2: maybe with new ubuntu and newer kernel, virtualbox will work correctly with clonezilla. But why do you need clonezilla, please tell!
<cyclist_2> iptable: I really want it to clone my PC's internal hard drive, but I want to see it working like on those tutorials
<rostam> Hi I have a quesion on debminor. I have used this tool to locally mirror ubuntu 12.04.  However,  one particular package, python-pip, is not in the local mirror and I am not sure why? thx
<iptable> cyclist_2: your real PC's, or virtual PC's?
<cyclist_2> iptable: my real PC
<iptable> cyclist_2: you want to use a clonezilla in a VM to clone your real full HDD?
<iptable> cyclist_2: I don't see how you can do it. clonezilla has no access to your real HDD from a VM. even giving it access manually would be scary...
<Beldar> cyclist_2, I had clonezilla work once with vbox a couple of years ago, not since have I been able to get it to work, so I just save the .vdi You might ask in #vbox as well.
<cyclist_2> iptable: the Clonezilla iso **should** work like it was my real PC [although I would have stopped and aborted Clonezilla before any cloning took place -- I just do no understand why I crashes everytime]
<iptable> cyclist_2: to clone your real PC, boot from clonezilla on your real PC, not from VM... you are constantly making changes to that drive and trying to clone it - bad idea.
<iptable> cyclist_2: you cannot clone real HDD with clonezilla in VM. VM has no access to real hardware. also, you are running old ubuntu (10.04)
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible?
<cyclist_2> iptable: you misundertood me: I do not want to clone my real hard drive from a VM
<iptable> <iptable> cyclist_2: your real PC's, or virtual PC's?
<iptable> <cyclist_2> iptable: my real PC
<iptable> cyclist_2: to "clone" a VM, just copy the .vdi file, which is a drive image already. use the right tool for the right job.
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible?
<cyclist_2> I just want to see it working on a VM because I do not want to reboot my PC [and also because I hava some issues at the moment with my CD ROM drive and I cannot burn the iso image to a real CD -- so running Clonezilla from a VM becomes the next best thing and it should work like any other iso]
<razor_> testing
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible? anyone
<llutz> !patience | govbnst
<razor_> hi everyone
<ubottu> govbnst: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<razor_> i am new
<wollie88> @govbnst that is posible
<razor_> any1 dere??
<k-joseph> daftykins: by the way, i have another account and so there are two accounts running now, though i locked guest account, i still have two
<wollie88> its gona be a bitch to configure tho
<iptable> cyclist_2: what are you talking about? if you are cloning a VM, just use virtualbox clone capabilities. for your real PC clone, you need to boot normal. I give up
<iptable> cyclist_2: if you just want to "see" clonezilla in a VM, upgrade your ubuntu to supported please
<solofight> if i encrypt my home folder - later when i connect my hard disk as a external to another machine - can i decrypt the home folder with my password ??? or do i need a running ubuntu os to do it ?
<daftykins> k-joseph: right but you can't "sudo -s" from the first created account?
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible? anyone
<iptable> solofight: you will need a running linux to do it. or at least some kind of softwaer that understands the encryption you will be using.
<daftykins> k-joseph: also, never run "sudo su" it's not correct practice
<razor_> how 2 exit the chalnel
<phunyguy> razor_: /part
<razor_> somebdy please ttell me
<solofight> iptable: so which software understands ecryptfs ?
<razor_> ty phunyguy
<iptable> solofight: well, ecryptfs.
<k-joseph> daftykins: oh, i never knew that before, what is the danger of that
<cyclist_2> iptable: so that I make double clear: my aim is not to clone any of my virtual machines; I use them to run the Clonezilla iso as a live CD for testing purpposes **only**; if at leat Clonezilla worked, I would done the next step and attempted to clone my real hard drive with a live CD or a live USB; but until I see Clonezilla working in my Vmachines likee in those videos, I am uncertain to try to do the "real" thing: It would take a long tim
<Beldar> cyclist_2, I believe this live disc has clonezilla on it. http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<iptable> solofight: http://superuser.com/questions/667902/mount-ecryptfs-volume-on-windows
<addiks> hi, i have a question about this: [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/kernel]. What is meant with "latest mainline kernel"? The latest branch (v3.13) or daily?
<daftykins> k-joseph: just have a read of sudo's man page regarding -s sometime
<iptable> cyclist_2: install a newer version of ubuntu, one that is supported. that's that.
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible? anyone
<Beldar> cyclist_2, One of the rescue discs does, and it runs in ram.
<iptable> cyclist_2: or use dd to clone.
<k-joseph> daftykins: thanks, i will do that
<solofight> ok thank you iptable
<cyclist_2> Beldar: I already downloaded all 5 variants from Clonezilla own website; if those do not work, I doubt any other would...
<Beldar> cyclist_2, You have a black and white thinking process, you are coming to conclusions without and real empirical data, just saying. ;)
<Beldar> any*
<rostam> iptable, cyclist_2  I am also interested to clone an installed image for production. Is Clonezilla good enough to do this? please advise, thansks
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible? anyone
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible? anyone
<govbnst> hi how is linux whit APUs i am thinking buying a10-7850 and r9 280x and use a10-for noraml use and r 280x for mining coins same time is it posiible? anyone
<FloodBot1> govbnst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iptable> rostam: clonezilla does a reasonable job. dd does a proper low-level job
<Beldar> cyclist_2, You are convinced clonezilla should run, has not obviously, you might consider it will not for example.
<cyclist_2> Beldar: all right! I will give it a try; but I am not holding my breath; this will take a while, but I will be back
<Beldar> ;)
 * iptable goes get a life
<worm`> Hi, I want to run a graphical application from the command line, here is the script I wrote: https://paste8.com/4XQiHrXZ - it's Ubuntu Server 12.04 + Unity. What I get is an error from xhost "unable to open display :0" and from the graphical application I want to use (Sikuli) "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.". I've tried using DISPLAY:=1 as I use this number when connecting with a VNC client but it doesn't wo
<worm`> rk either...
 * Beldar thinks the scientific method is needed
<whoever> iptable: ok, figured out why shotcyt keys wort working. in 13.04 before releaseing they made a quick fix that requred a logou/login every time you added a custom keyboard shortcut for it to take effect
<cyclist_2> rostam: based on what I saw in those video tutorials, the program is really good; my problem is that it's not working on my VBox [when it should], so I cannot say more than "watch the video tutorials and decide for yourself"; hope it helps; by the way: do you like the links to those video tutorials? just ask me
<rostam> cyclist_2,  iptable,  my understanding is the installed image has mac address specific to that system. So how dd or clonezilla could avoid this issue?
<linziyi> hi!
<linziyi> just want to ask a question
<linziyi> how to install ubuntu without CD or USB?
<wollie88> you dont
<Beldar> linziyi, If you have grub you can boot an iso from the grub menu.
<linziyi> I don't have grub2
<glitsj16> worm`: is X running?
<linziyi> I suppose grub does not support that feature?
<Beldar> linziyi, grub legacy? What OS's are there now?
<linziyi> gentoo
<linziyi> and that's it
<Beldar> linziyi, I have only seen wiki's for a grub2 iso boot, also be sure to use nicks here you can tab complete them.
<cyclist_2> rostam: from what I have seen, Clonezilla works with all major OSs, including Macs
<addiks__> linziyi: is it an EFI computer? If so, you could try installing rEFInd, writing the iso in its own partition (as data, not as file) and boot that partition using rEFInd.
<linziyi> Beldar: I used to do it with simply
<linziyi> kernel /vmlinuz
<linziyi> initrd /initrd.xz
<linziyi> that seemed to work until the newer versions of ubuntu
<llutz> linziyi: use debootstrap
<worm`> glitsj16, I think so: https://paste8.com/HvhlT6vO
<Beldar> linziyi, Do you have any tools like a live disc of something to fix any problems that might arise?
<linziyi> i have puppy linux
<linziyi> thanks llutz I am looking into it!
<WACOMalt> found my issue. ehcp had a config for a domain, the log folder for it was missing
<Beldar> linziyi, Cool, puppy could fix any grub issue that happen.
<worm`> glitsj16, maybe you prefer this check: https://paste8.com/0OhcBmfB
<linziyi> I am installing ubuntu just for the android adb...
<glitsj16> worm`: these days you use lightdm (or gdm, kdm) to start X, so i'd try to kill what's there but unreachable with "sudo killall X" and then "sudo service lightdm start"
<Beldar> linziyi, Could you use a virtual maybe?
<linziyi> too much of a mess trying to do that in gentoo I afraid
<linziyi> The emulator things get everying scramble up (espcially the dependencies) in gentoo Beldar
<Beldar> linziyi, Heh, understandable, I assume you built the gentoo, so you would know.
<linziyi> so how do people install ubuntu nowadays, use unetbootin in windows?
<Beldar> linziyi, Some do, there are handfulls of usb loaders that are windows and or linux compatible.
<Beldar> and apple
<worm`> glitsj16, what do I kill precisely? because it says "X: no such process"
<craigbass1976> In XP, I can set some Java options in Control Panel.  Where is something that looks anything like that in Ubuntu?  I'm using Sun java, not open java
<daftykins> craigbass1976: there's probably some documentation on Oracle's site about that
<glitsj16> worm`: nothing, X wasn't running if you get that, proceed with "sudo service lightdm start" and then test your script
<worm`> glitsj16, alright but "start: Job is already running: lightdm"
<esgone> Hi
<hesiodo> hi
<glitsj16> worm´: try restart
<hesiodo> and Hi
<craigbass1976> daftykins, nope -- google was easier.  I didn't know what it was called though.
<daftykins> craigbass1976: what was the answer in the end? web-based config tools alone, or?
<worm`> glitsj16, I did but I get "No protocol specified
<worm`> " followed by "xhost: unable to open display :0" when executing my script (i.e. https://paste8.com/4XQiHrXZ)
<worm`> does it matter I run everything from a root tty? because that's what I do
<glitsj16> worm`: ahh, not a good idea to try to start X as root no
<glitsj16> worm`: now your regular users ~/.Xauthority file is probably owned by root, check that
<amed> i can't mount automatically a ext4 partition, I use 13.10
<evilbug> if i shove in an extra gb of ram (for a total of 2gb) and an ssd in my eeepc1000 how much more responsive do you think it'll be?
<WeirdEnthusiast> I'm trying to set up a rails server.
<WeirdEnthusiast> How's ubuntu for my virtual machine?
<WeirdEnthusiast> Presently, I use an Arch based distro.
<evilbug> ubuntu's dope.
<glitsj16> worm`: what does "ls -la ~/.Xauthority" give you?
<WeirdEnthusiast> I love it. Not too sure bout using arch as a web server..
<amed> anybody?
<gregf_> hello, is there someway to fix this issue manually please: openssh-server : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.16) but 2.15-0ubuntu20.2 is to be installed
<WeirdEnthusiast> evilbug, Yes. I've heard a lot bout it. But it's just hearsay..
<cyclist_2> Beldar: I am back; here it is: the Ubuntu Rescue Remix iso ***does*** load [unlike Clonezilla] and ***does*** work; alas, it is command line only and I would have to learn to use those tools first; another thing is that Clonezilla is not included; here is their list: GNU ddrescue, Photorec, The Sleuth Kit and Gnu-fdisk.  Packages new to  the Rescue Remix include aoetools, array-info, ext3-grep, gptsync,  kpartx, and scrounge-ntfs. But your 
<gregf_> i can fix the deps manually rather than depending on the repo's :/
<worm`> glitsj16, yes I got /root/.Xauthority I need to append an entry for my regular user right?
<WeirdEnthusiast> So I'm here to ask y'all. Cuz you guys use it day in and day out!
<WeirdEnthusiast> :3
<WeirdEnthusiast> evilbug, So ubuntu or some light weight derivative of it? o.o
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: i actually don't use it in and out but i'm looking to set up a dedicated dev computer with ubuntu as the main os. since it's one of the most popular distros you're pretty safe in terms of software and hardware compatibility.
<glitsj16> worm`: check if your regular user still owns his .Xauthority file and remove the one for root
<conroe> sooo, anyone done a clean install of xorg/gnome/lightdm on -server *without* the spyware-ridden parts of unity and *-accounts?
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: yeah. i prefer xubuntu myself since it's still a full featured de but much lighter than unity (which i f-ing hate).
<WeirdEnthusiast> evilbug, Interesting. I won't get arch only cuz it's way too bleeding edge for my needs. As a server which is..
<worm`> glitsj16, there is no .Xauthority for my regular user I'm afraid
<Beldar> cyclist_2, Ah, I forget all of the repair discs out there but there is one that has clonezilla on board this one as I remember runs in ram, you can remove the boot media
<WeirdEnthusiast> Haha. Word.
<WeirdEnthusiast> I did not like it too.
<WeirdEnthusiast> ;D
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: you can't go wrong with ubuntu. some people prefer fedora as well since it's spawned from red hat.
<glitsj16> worm`: well, copy the one from root to the user /home and make him own it, use the chown command
<cpd> ???
<cpd> ???
<glitsj16> worm`: sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME/.Xauthority
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: my only gripe with linux (or any other oss for that matter) is that the look isn't as polished as mac os :D
<rcrobot> Hey guys. I'm having a really frustrating time getting Dota 2 to work. Every time I try to load the second tutorial level, the game freezes up on the loading screen and I can't click anything.
<cyclist_2> Beldar: that's my intention now: to find another rescue program like Clonezilla, be it on its own or included with others; I will still poke around for a more technical answer as to why Clonezilla has been the only iso file I could not make work with VBox; thank you, again; bye!
<bugtraq_> e ae tem mulher ai?:3  shauhsuhs
<WeirdEnthusiast> evilbug, Haha
<WeirdEnthusiast> Try the Cairo dock.
<WeirdEnthusiast> I love it.
<worm`> glitsj16, done, but running $sudo service lightdm start; returns "Sorry, user <myuser> is not allowed to execute '/usr/sbin/service lightdm start' as root on <myhost>."
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: i know what you're talking about but there's still not that polish i'm talking about.
<glitsj16> worm`: is the regular user in the sudoers?
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: i was thinking in the meantime before i actually get a new machine i'll design a whole gui.
<WeirdEnthusiast> No sir. On my arch I have custom themes of Gnome from deviant art.
<WeirdEnthusiast> I LOVE IT OMG <3
<WeirdEnthusiast> The cairo dock makes it look like a mac. :3
<WeirdEnthusiast> Oh
<WeirdEnthusiast> Too much work, in my opinion.
<WeirdEnthusiast> :l
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: well i also do graphic design so it's good practice, keep my chops up :)
<WeirdEnthusiast> Not to mention my designing skills be like shitty :P
<wollie88> why would you make your beautifus linux machine look like a mac ?
<WeirdEnthusiast> evilbug, Heh. I'm sure you'll make a smexy looking desktop D:
<WeirdEnthusiast> wollie88, Why do you put posters in your room?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<wollie88> i dont
<WeirdEnthusiast> You're too perfect to understand then.
<WeirdEnthusiast> :l
<worm`> glitsj16, no, I believe I have to create a file in /etc/sudoers.d but I don't know the syntax yet
<wollie88> it was a joke
<evilbug> WeirdEnthusiast: i'll try. i need to test out some concepts since linux renders the gui a bit different as well.
<Wiz_KeeD> If I have a separate hard-drive that's ntfs format, and I download torrents or set dropbox on it in Ubuntu, when I first boot it doesn't find the location, almost like it's mounted by a different name
<Wiz_KeeD> Does anyone know about that and workarounds?
<evilbug> wollie88: hater!
<wollie88> i dont hate apple
<Wiz_KeeD> My main hdd is ssd and I don't want to store big stuff on my ssd
<WeirdEnthusiast> wollie88 has moral boners for macs?
<WeirdEnthusiast> :l
<WeirdEnthusiast> There there..
<WeirdEnthusiast> :P
<wollie88> i just think their macs are overpriced thats all
<glitsj16> worm`: are you still running in root terminal? if so, try from a non-root one.. i've got to go prepare dinner so i'll be afk .. ask the channel for help on that, hope you get things up
<WeirdEnthusiast> wollie88, Well.
<WeirdEnthusiast> I like apple.
<wollie88> i use an iphone
<WeirdEnthusiast> Red. Fresh. And tasty.
<WeirdEnthusiast> D:
<wollie88> so im not a complete apple hater
<WeirdEnthusiast> Heh. I got a 4s too..
<WeirdEnthusiast> Speaking of which.
<WeirdEnthusiast> Did you update to iOS 7?
<wollie88> yes
<FiremanEd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WeirdEnthusiast> Wow. me too..
<evilbug> wollie88: maybe not overpriced, personally i feel the premium one pays is overall better than getting a windows machine for some tasks.
<wollie88> and its working perfect
<WeirdEnthusiast> FiremanEd, Sure. ^_^
<worm`> glitsj16, alright, thank you
<wollie88> everything is better than windows
<glitsj16> worm`: you'll need to use visudo--> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<WeirdEnthusiast> Haha agreed.
<WeirdEnthusiast> Trying to play with open source on Windows, is like having yourself raped by an 8 year old.
<wollie88> osx is nice but it just doesnt give me the freedom i want
<WeirdEnthusiast> lol
<wollie88> :D
<evilbug> wollie88: for a better example i'd rather get a mac for working with audio since so many audio cards and devices are instantly recognized and coreaudio is a much better engine than asio or whatever else windows does.
<WeirdEnthusiast> Brb.
<glitsj16> worm`: no trouble, the channel is here if you get into any roadblocks, goodluck
<wollie88> for audio i say mac all the way
<craigbass1976> daftykins, it was called java control panel.  Something that comes with java and it appears to work better on 6 than 7...  The 7 config tool doesn't seem to know what to do...
<Beldar> wollie88, Could you use #ubuntu-offtopic for non support conversations?
<evilbug> wollie88: but i'm looking to set up an ubuntu tower for development and a bit of windows on the side for gaming and ie testing.
<jam_rock> recently installed ubuntu 13.10 which went ok except the wireless. its says connected but i cant connect to the wi-fi. i welcome all suggestions
<Beldar> jam_rock, Details rule here, run lspci in the terminal, identify the wifi hardware and include this at the least in your inquiries and any other pertinent infos
<bugtraq_> :3
<conroe> will btrfs work as root fs?
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone has this issue?
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: which issue is that? :)
<Wiz_KeeD> If I have a separate hard-drive that's ntfs format, and I download torrents or set dropbox on it in Ubuntu, when I first boot it doesn't find the location, almost like it's mounted by a different name
<Doug__> uhuuu vem ni mim delicia :3
<Wiz_KeeD> My main hdd is ssd and I don't want to store big stuff on my ssd
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: how are you mounting this NTFS drive?
<Wiz_KeeD> Does anyone know about that and workarounds?
<Wiz_KeeD> daftykins, it's automatically detected by the OS
<Wiz_KeeD> IT's a separate hard-drive in a hdd-caddy (I am so proud of that :X)
<Doug__> print "hello world :3"
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: ok well i'd first like to say it's nasty writing to an NTFS drive, second, permanently mounting it within the /etc/fstab file based on the disk's UUID would probably be saner
<Wiz_KeeD> ok now we're geting somehwere, I had no idea
<Beldar> Doug__, This is support, do you need that?
<Wiz_KeeD> So what is the best way to proceed, format to ext4 and use win ext4 drivers to access the partition?
<Wiz_KeeD> and mount it permanently? I never knew you can do that
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: what's the scenario? you reboot into Windows or take the drive to another system that's Windows to read from?
<vlad_starkov> Question: How to disable udev upstart script in Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<rcrobot> Can someone please help me get Dota 2 running smoothly in 12.04?
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: basically, is this NTFS drive *always* attached when you boot the OS?
<sere> []=]]
<Wiz_KeeD> daftykins, yes it is, it's in the hdd-caddy and boots everytime
<Wiz_KeeD> And the only reason I formatted it to NTFS was that I could use it for storage from Ubuntu as well as Windows
<MraMaria> hi. what's the name of the ppa to connect PDAs to Ubuntu?
<oconnore> hey, does anyone here use an apple keyboard with their laptop? I want to swap alt <-> command but preserve my laptop keyboard layout.
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: if you run "sudo blkid" in a terminal it'll give you the UUIDs of your disks. if you edit /etc/fstab to permanently mount your caddy disk to say /media/caddy it'll always be at that path on boot
<oconnore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard#Correcting_swapped_keys_and_wrong_keymaps_for_international_.28non-US.29_keyboards
<oconnore> ^ I have applied the fn-key fix here
<Wiz_KeeD> so my initial hunch was correct, it has a different path when booting
<Wiz_KeeD> let me check
<bekks> Dont use /media for fstab mounts, since /media is used by the automounter.
<oconnore> but the alt <-> command swap is still bugging me.
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: well i'm only guessing that might be what's happening
<Wiz_KeeD> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Caddy" UUID="51DDB6994E6674F0" TYPE="ntfs"
<Wiz_KeeD> ok now I put the UUID
<conroe> anyone using btrfs?
<Wiz_KeeD> without quotes
<daftykins> bekks: roger that, what's the alternate best practice? any standards emerging?
<Wiz_KeeD> options, dump, pass?
<bekks> daftykins: Just use /mnt/yourchoice for manual mounts.
<daftykins> i was aware of that part but i don't consider it to have any downsides if you name it differently enough
<demophobia> is it already known that libreoffice doesn't work with HUD?
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: so put it in /mnt/caddy instead (make sure you create the folder /mnt/caddy too), you can put "0 0" in, no need for those 3 parameters
<JaneDoe> Hello what is ? (found in boot log)
<bekks> demophobia: What do you mean by "doesnt work"?
<xangua> demophobia: what ubuntu release¿
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: actually silly me, you will need some options hang on
<Wiz_KeeD> create first, got it, root permission i assume
<Wiz_KeeD> there's nothing in mnt
<Wiz_KeeD> right now
<Wiz_KeeD> strange
<demophobia> 12.04, i tapped alt to open it up and typed 'close' anticipating pulling up the 'close' option from the file menu; instead it went to Messages, some other program
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: no that's normal, it'll be empty
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Then create a directory in /mnt/ and mount your ntfs filesystem at that mountpoint.
<Wiz_KeeD> never done this before, so taking it slow
<xangua> demophobia: in precise you need to install the lo-menubar package, notice that if you have the libreoffice PPA this packages won't be compatible with it
<Wiz_KeeD> created a new dir with sudo named caddy
<xangua> !info lo-menubar precise | demophobia
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: so the line may appear as "UUID=blah /mnt/caddy ntfs rw,user 0 0"
<ubottu> demophobia: lo-menubar (source: lo-menubar): A LibreOffice extension for the global menubar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> now back to fstab UUID=51DDB6994E6674F0 /mnt/caddy ntfs
<Wiz_KeeD> rw user 0 0?
<worm`> how do I specify a service command in /etc/sudoers? I always get syntax error with something like this: myuser  ALL = NOPASSWD: service lightdm *
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: yep, with the comma though
<Wiz_KeeD> how so? nothing in fstab has comma
<bekks> worm`: you cant specify a command with options. All that sudo is applied on is the command itself.
<daftykins> yes it does
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: it's because we want multiple options in the options field
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh okay okay makes sense
<bekks> worm`: You could create a workaround: create a root script which executes the service lightdm * stuff, and create a sudo permission for that single script.
<Wiz_KeeD> no space between comma I see
<Wiz_KeeD> so what are those options more exactly daftykins ?
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: yep, i'd read up on them with the man pages for fstab as they'll explain better
<daftykins> ultimately read+write permissions, allow 'user' to mount
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhh yes I see now
<Wiz_KeeD> ok, great!
<Wiz_KeeD> save and reboot?
<worm`> bekks, ok then which one should I specify /usr/bin/service or /usr/sbin/service or /usr/bin/X11/service
<bekks> worm`: run "which service" to see which "service" executable is being called.
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo mount -a
<dbrom> hello all
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<worm`> bekks, thank you it worked
<Rallias> How would I go about converting an h265 video file to h264?
<Wiz_KeeD> daftykins, I think it has worked! :D
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll reboot after Dropbox does the sync and see but it looks really good
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you very much daftykins!
<dbrom> have a question on getting my wireless card working.... kubuntu isnt able to answer
<MraMaria> What is the package name that makes possible to recognize a PDA (in this case a Win Mobile) and handle its data?
<MraMaria> ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ seems a bit outdated
<worm`> My initial problem isn't solved though : https://paste8.com/6CNQgS0V, even when I run "sudo service lightdm start" under my non-root user.
<k-joseph> hi guys,
<oddeofreq> i am having trouble opening Firefox
<Beldar> dbrom, Let the channel know the wifi hardware, it will show if you run lspci in the terminal.
<oddeofreq> when i open it, it will not do anything
<oddeofreq> i also cannot download software from the software center.
<Beldar> oddeofreq, run it from the terminal firefox and look for errors.
<anew> ip route add yourhomeip/32 via 153.130.133.1 sometimes this route is getting deleted from  my server, i have no idea why
<anew> anyway to prevent this
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: glad i could help :)
<Beldar> oddeofreq, Try to keep to one issue at at time.
<Wiz_KeeD> I can't believe it was so easy, and now torrents won't say they "cannot find source" when I download to the caddy
<Beldar> a*
<Wiz_KeeD> just reboot and they start back from where they left off :X
<Wiz_KeeD> YAY!
<k-joseph> am back, i previously run $sudo passwd -l username on my pc which locked my main account, am now trying to recover this and am not yet successful, i have tried booting into recovery mode and falling into the root shell, run sudo mkdir /mnt/dir and failed with a read only error
<oddeofreq> ok.   it says no room
<Beldar> !details | oddeofreq
<ubottu> oddeofreq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k-joseph> however am now on a live cd of minti
<Beldar> oddeofreq, Two issues here that are very important, details and using the nick of who you are talking to, you can tab complete nicks.
<sruz25> I'm trying to wget urls in file, one per line, but when I do cat file | while read x; do wget $x;done it always tries to download url%0D instead of just url, when I replace whet with echo, there is nothing odd to bee seen, just my url. Any ideas?
<oddeofreq> Beldar i have a problem with runining my Firefox.  I am running Ubuntu studio 13.10.  wheni run it nothing happens.  when i run it in terminal i get a few warnings.
<dbrom> Beldr: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67)
<dbrom>         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN
<dbrom>         Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<oddeofreq> i am also running this off a live USB
<Wiz_KeeD> daftykins, you said that it's not a good idea to have the drive ntfs so both OS's can access it?
<Beldar> dbrom, You can tab complete nicks so there are correct, so to the channel not me include that info with your problem is all.
<Wiz_KeeD> Purely for storage purposes as I said
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: well it's probably the best scenario for what you want to do
<Wiz_KeeD> that's what I wanted to hear :X
<Wiz_KeeD> Allthough I could make it ext4 and use the win dirvers to access it
<Wiz_KeeD> But I don't know the speed or stability from windows
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: exFAT might also be an option
<sruz25> nevermind
<yebyen> any gnome/trustytahr users?  my ctrl+alt+t stopped working (to bring up a terminal) but it's apparently still bound, and the gnome-terminal app does still work
<yebyen> not sure where to look next
<daftykins> Wiz_KeeD: i think how you have it now is better than Windows and ext drivers
<Beldar> oddeofreq, You would want to pastebin the errors, is this a persistent usb or just the live session?
<Wiz_KeeD> probably, glad I made a good choice
<rustuptwist> TJ- You available? got a question about gParted
<Wiz_KeeD> next annoying question...anyone knows how I can permanently have my synclient settings set on boot time?
<oddeofreq> beldar how do i pastebin if i cant get on the internet.  i also dont know which i am running on.   my goal is to be able to run this version of linux on whatever machine i am on whether it be at home or at work.
<yebyen> I think I better create a fresh trustytahr install
<Beldar> oddeofreq, Right, however a limited use setup. Do you know what persistent means with the iso load to the usb?
<oddeofreq> beldar,  it has been too long for me.  i thought persistant means that i can make changes on the USB while i am live on it.
<thoonai> virtualbox-guest-x11 can't be installed due it has unmet dependencies ... any idea how im geetign around that?
<Beldar> oddeofreq, Yeah thats right and they will save, however that persistent file can fill up and is not easily cleanable basically. You posted "it says no room" can you give the context of that?
<oddeofreq> firefox:6455): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: No space left on device
<oddeofreq> Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory `/home/ubuntu-studio/.gnome2/': No space left on device
<Seveas> oddeofreq: so, clean up :)
<Wiz_KeeD> in order to have  a "shortcut" for /mnt/caddy/Dropbox and have it in /home/wiz/Dropbox, I need to create a symlink?
<oddeofreq> Seveas, How do i clean up?
<Beldar> oddeofreq, How big is the usb flash, how many gigs?
<oddeofreq> 4
<Seveas> oddeofreq: by deleting files...
<Beldar> oddeofreq, Use nicks every time, is it persistent?
<oddeofreq> beldari thought i set it up to be for up to 518mb
<oddeofreq> beldar i thought i did for up to 518 MB
<Beldar> oddeofreq, Not really enough, I would reload it and use all of the usb
<oddeofreq> cant i partition the rest of the usb and use it?>
<oddeofreq> Beldar cant i partition the rest of the usb and use it?
<Beldar> oddeofreq, You can have a persistent file or partition yes.
<oddeofreq> oh i think i know what you are saying.    in that case i will just remake the usb for the whole size of the dribe
<oddeofreq> *drive
<oddeofreq> see you all on the other side!
<thoonai> i found the solution: apt-get install xserver-xorg-core removed my desktop :/
<thoonai> sometimes I just suck
<thoonai> so I leave it for today
<cyclist_2> Beldar: I had to be back again just to let you know how well your advice worked for me; while searching for alternatives to Clonezilla at http://alternativeto.net/software/clonezilla/ I found this ***free*** gem of software: Redo Backup and Recovery at http://alternativeto.net/software/redo-backup-and-recovery/about/. The file size is almost double of that of Clonezilla, but at 250 MB it is not too large; I used it exactly how I was ***tryi
<Beldar> cyclist_2, Cool.
<k-joseph> hi guys, fixed the problem., i mean ressolving from after running sudo passwd -l username,
<k-joseph> :)
<daftykins> good good, what did you do? chroot?
<xxx123> has anyone got guild wars 2 to run on ubuntu?
<k-joseph> daftykins: that is right, i did that on a liveCd
<k-joseph> hey, this is a cool platform of mess up and fix whether intended or unintended
<worm`> Has anyone ever managed to start a GUI app from a tty outside X? Here are the details of my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/411728/starting-a-x11-gui-application-sikuli-from-command-line
<yebyen> sure, works for me
<yebyen> i don't think you need xhost +localhost:
<yebyen> you don't have permission to access lightdm's x server anyway
<yebyen> so xhost + will fail
<yebyen> you could startx -- :1 to get your own x server
<yebyen> then xhost + would be unnecessary, just DISPLAY=:1
<yebyen> worm`: you can see xhost: unable to open
<yebyen> it's not getting permissions because it doesn't have permissions (to begin with)
<worm`> yebyen, I tried with DISPLAY:=1 and startx -- :1 in the script but I get X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<worm`> and some other errors messages referring to MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
<yebyen> worm`: your cron script won't be able to startx
<yebyen> unless you decrease some of the restrictions on that stuff
<yebyen> i don't remember which package needs to be dpkg-reconfigured
<yebyen> but something has an option for three levels of restrictedness
<yebyen> and the one you currently have set is probably "anyone with a real tty"
<yebyen> which excludes cron user, etc
<worm`> yebyen, I just remember having installed the ubuntu-desktop package
<yebyen> so, start with a real tty, logged in from getty
<yebyen> do startx :1
<yebyen> and work backwards from there, once your script works from cron as that user
<yebyen> (with the x server already running)
<yebyen> it might be xserver-xorg or xserver-xorg-core
<yebyen> could be xinit
<holmser> I have a bit of an issue here, and I was hoping to get some input.  I have a "root" account that I need to secure.  Currently we are using ssh cert based authentication
<worm`> I'm not familiar with getty, I connect to my server using ssh or a VNC client if I want the GUI
<yebyen> doesn't seem to be any of those
<yebyen> when you ctrl+alt+f1, you're at a getty login
<yebyen> from the actual physical console
<yebyen> if you don't have console access, there's a setting you need to change to enable you to start an x server
<holmser> Basically our password policy dictates that passwords need to change every 60 days, so they want me to change the key every 60 days.
<worm`> yes I remember from the days I used ubuntu on my personal desktop but this is a VM
<worm`> which I can only reach using ssh/vnc
<yebyen> so, you need to find that setting, first
<holmser> what are the best practices for rotating ssh keys?
<_spm_Draget> Is there some release-plan for 14.04? I.e. when the kernel is settled, when the last features-patches may be subitted etc.?
<daftykins> _spm_Draget: #ubuntu+1 for future release talk
<yebyen> worm`: dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<worm`> yebyen, I can get the physical console access through VMWare I suppose, would that be easier?
<yebyen> worm`: nope, just change it to "Anybody" from "Console Users Only"
<worm`> how is it different from logging in through ssh?
<rustuptwist> ANYthoughts on who this machine would run with Ubuntu installed Acer Aspire 3000 (http://www.engadget.com/products/acer/aspire/3000/specs/)
<worm`> alright I'm trying
<yebyen> worm`: that should help... at least you'll be able to startx
<karolus1> buenas noches
<yebyen> I don't know how it knows if you're logged in from console or not, presumably you have TTY=/dev/pts/* rather than /dev/ttyS* when you come in from ssh
<worm`> yebyen, the script is able to use startx now but that's it: https://paste8.com/kwqBqeCJ
<manny0080> hey i need installing mac os  in windows in Vbox
<manny0080> i need help
<worm`> yebyen, ah I might get it: I'm not supposed to see the Sikuli launching messages anymore
<yebyen> so it does launch OK, you mean?
<manny0080> can somebody please help
<yebyen> manny0080: you're in #ubuntu, what does this have to do with macos or windows
<manny0080> im using windows 7
<yebyen> and you want to run MacOS in a VM... so you come to #ubuntu?
<manny0080> n i have ubuntu
<mnemon> manny0080: so go to #windows ?
<manny0080> yea in virtualbox
<yebyen> worm`: hope it works for you
<holmser> manny0080: google is your friend
<manny0080> i did that n im getting an error
<rustuptwist> i have what appears to me to be 4 partitions on the win7 laptop that I want to install Ubuntu. How can i prepare/modify for Ubuntu?
<mnemon> rustuptwist: you want dualboot?
<rustuptwist> mnemon: yes
<mnemon> rustuptwist: shrink one of the partitions to make space for ubuntu
<worm`> yebyen, my last c/p was what I got before I try to hit CTRL+C
<rustuptwist> mnemon:  i need help in doing it correctly. the last time i tried i caused some problems, making more than 4 partitions. Can you help direct me a bit?
<worm`> yebyen, and when I do hit CTRL+C here's what I get https://paste8.com/CJd1RJyZ so I suppose it's not working yet :/
<sudonoob> Hi can someone please help? I have installed 13.1 and have blank dash. Tried suggestions online to no avail. Can I get assistance please? Thanks
<worm`> by the way I had set the DISPLAY on :2 because :1 is used for xVNC
<mnemon> rustuptwist: are all of the paritions primary?
<mnemon> rustuptwist: if they are, you need to format one of those for ubuntu or use a different hdd :P
<rustuptwist> mnemon:  not to sure im more experieced with macs. i have the following: system 198mb ntfs, C: 279.37GB ntfs, Recovery D: 14.56gb ntfs, HP TOOLS E:
<rustuptwist> *HP Tools 3.97gb FAT
<mnemon> rustuptwist: doesn't really tell if they're primary or ot but it's likely that you will need to use one of those partitions
<zykotick9> mnemon: they're primary ;)  this is the OEM method to prevent gnu/linux installs...  rustuptwist best of luck.
<mnemon> rustuptwist: if you have the windows install/recovery disks you could probably delete the recovery partition, shrink the C and use the free space for ubuntu
<sudonoob> I have tried install compiz settings, dist-upgrade, update reset-f/org and also tried to use ccsm, but it doesn't allow me to enable Unity Plugin
<mnemon> that is, deleting the recovery partition will prevent you from reinstalling windows unless you have the recovery and/or install  disks
<rustuptwist> mnemon: i dont have any 'HP branded' recovery discs. I made some kind of service disc the other day via the computer itself. NOt sure if that will suffice
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Hiya ... you want me to deal with it? I seem to have some experience :)
<mnemon> guess they'd rather have you buy a new pc than burn a few install discs to go with the pc these days when your hdd pops :/
<rustuptwist> mnemon: recovery disc is marked (D:) 14.56gb
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yeah that might help. Especially since i did something way wrong the last time. :)
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Is this the same laptop we converted last week, re-imaged from scratch?
<mnemon> rustuptwist: yes, so you could delete it, shrink the C to make some more room(installing ubuntu in 15GB ain't prolly a good idea ..)
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  NO Way! that one is up and running Ubuntu (edubuntu) 12.04.03 as we speak
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yay! So how many are you converting!? As I recall you'd already done one for son #1, and the one we did was for son #2 ... I hope you haven't got 10 sons!
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  I do have 8 children but, no this is for my daughter. This will be the last since my ex-wife has the other 4 with her :(
<mnemon> well, i'm off but TJ- seems to have the things in hand :) Best of luck with the project rustuptwist
<rustuptwist> mnemon: thanks though
<sudonoob> Anyone?
<sudonoob> :)
<jcrza> Hey guys. Is there an easy way to set up a RAID with the ubuntu installer?
<TJ-> mnemon: We had to do a complicated dance saving the contents of 1 primary to the top of unused space on the drive, in order to convert to Extended :)
<jcrza> I'm not super tech savvy when it comes to this stuff, I just know I want to ahve one drive mirror the other in-case something crashes.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  this is an HP Pavilion 2000 running win7. I have not touched any of the drives/partitions
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  trying to avoid that dance again, lol
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK ... Have you got the PC started using the Live ISO image in the "Try Ubuntu" mode?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Let's hope we can do it in 30 minutes not 30 hours :)
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  no it is still in Windows. When we put the LIveCD in it does pretty much what the other (compaq) did. Only offer Ubuntu 'inside' windows.
<Guest7143> salve
<Guest7143> !list
<ubottu> Guest7143: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  should I boot it from the LiveCD now?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ???
<sudonoob> Anyone free to help me at all?
<phunyguy> sudonoob: just ask your question, bud
<phunyguy> :)
<sudonoob> I have the dreaded blank dash in 13.1 and have tried all suggestions
<TJ-> rustuptwist: sorry, was just getting in some provisions :) Yes ... boot from the LiveCD
<demophobia> xangua, but i don't remember installing any PPAs -- am i not using default installation software?
<demophobia> why is it not installed if libreoffice is installed?
<xangua> demophobia: sudo apt-get install lo-menubar
<sudonoob> I have tried install compiz settings, dist-upgrade, update reset-f/org and also tried to use ccsm, but it doesn't allow me to enable Unity Plugin
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Is there anything in the C: Windows 279GB partition needs to be kept?
<demophobia> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/enable-global-menu-for-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ is it because displacing the menu bar from libreoffice would've upset too many newbies?
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  you mean beyond normal win7 stuff? I told my daughter to back all her stuff up to Dropbox. she says she did so...
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK ... Because on this one we have to take a slightly different strategy. Because there are 2 recovery partitions following on from the Windows partition, we have to shrink the current Windows partition to make space, so it makes the dance we did last week a little more complicated (if that is possible) since we can't just make a back-up at the end of the drive
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Once you've got it started in "Try Ubuntu" mode, and got to the desktop, please start a Terminal window so we have a command-line shell to work from.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: And, tell me if that Ubuntu live environment has Internet connectivity by trying to web-browse to some site
<demophobia> well, thanks, xangua
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  so are you saying that this will be more complicated (read: a longer process) than the other night/morning?
<rcrobot> Hi, can someone help me update my Gigabyte mobo's BIOS?
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  so at the Ubuntu screen choose: Try ubuntu or install, or F4 or f6?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Not longer, since you're now practised and know what to expect, but the maths needs to be very accurate to avoid over-writing the pre-installed contents of the disk
<TJ-> rustuptwist: "Try Ubuntu"
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  so not 30 mins but much longer
<TJ-> rustuptwist: If Ubuntu will have Internet connectivity then we can have you use the 'xchat' program directly from the PC, which would make the operation more streamlined since you can copy/paste the instructions
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  it can at the very least from my phone, but I am concerned. Why do these web pages make it seem so easy to partition and install Ubuntu? is it because the lpatop in question was manf by HP to thwart Ubuntu installs?
<Alu> heya
<rcrobot> I need help updating my Gigabyte BIOS. Help?
<icewalker> iam try to match as many starting with par1=val&par2=2val2&par3=val3&other=one with regex  ^(.+&)other=one  but doesn't seem to work, any ideas?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: The problem is the way HP have partitioned the drives. The Master Boot Record can only hold 4 partitions, and HP have filled all 4 slots, so we have to shuffle things around to make it possible to create an Extended partition on one of those 4 slots
<shreezbot> How do I change applications that startup when my machine starts up from the command line?
<TJ-> shreezbot: If you mean system services, you'd use "update-rc.d" ... "man update-rc.d"
<MonkeyDust> shreezbot  is this useful http://www.ubuntuask.com/q/answers-how-to-add-a-program-as-startup-application-from-terminal-178567.html
<kieppie> I'm using Ubuntu 13.10 (fairly experienced user), Gnome Shell 3. I'd like some recommendations for a great alternative file manager. mc is so-so
<kieppie> not so keen on nautilus
<MonkeyDust> kieppie  here's a fewhttp://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/20-file-managers-for-ubuntu/
<kieppie> thanks MonkeyDust:
<shreezbot> TJ-, Yea, when I do update-rc.d on this application, it tells me "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/<application> already exist."
<Fily> Dear friends, I have a problem. I downloaded Virtual Box and Ubuntu 14.04 ISO AMD 64 and attached it on vbox. My laptop cannot support that release. I cannot install it. So I think I cannot test new version... I bought my laptop in 2007. What do you think about?
<TJ-> shreezbot: Are you trying to remove a link?
<kieppie> MonkeyDust: still nothing there that blows my hair back. Gnome commander looks to be best of the crop
<shreezbot> TJ-, No, just add one
<Rory> Fily: Try the 32 bit version =)
<shreezbot> TJ-, Well, I just want the application to start up when I reboot.
<TJ-> shreezbot: The "update-rc.d enable $SERVICE" should be sufficient, if the script already exists in "/etc/init.d/"
<demophobia> I have encountered a problem since installing lo-menubar for libreoffice: Whereas in other programs I can hold down the alt key to bring up the menu for hotkeys, this appears to not function for Libreoffice
<da_police> hi guys, how to recover a reiserfs file remotely? i deleted a file by mistaken.. how to recover it?
<demophobia> How can I get the menu bar hotkeys working for LibreOffice while still using the HUD?
<demophobia> i wish to use both, not to disable one for the other
<da_police> is that possible to do reiserfsck without umount the partition?
<MonkeyDust> da_police  not sure if reiserfs is supported here
<TJ-> da_police: don't do anything!! ....
<da_police> TJ: why?
<TJ-> da_police: Was the file you are trying to recover opened by any process at the time you deleted it, and if so, is that process still running?
<Azrael84> Hi, anyone know how I can change the driver options for intel when using fglrx? (i.e. AccelMethod)
<ct85711> I'm getting a strange error saying destination is read-only on random files, when trying to copy them to a disk within the file manager; even though the mounts is setup for rw;  and moving the file via  command line transfers without an issue
<da_police> TJ- no, its gone already, no service using it nor replace it
<TJ-> da_police: I was hoping you could grab it from /proc/*/fd/* before it was fully unlinked
<TJ-> da_police: just in case, you should do "sudo ls -l /proc/*/fd/* | grep $FILENAME" where FILENAME="<part-of-name-of-deleted-file>"
<Hakala> fak
<da_police> yes tj, the file is totally deleted already
<TJ-> da_police: hmmm, not sure how to proceed then. I'd recommend unmounting the file-system or at least remounting it read-only, and you could investigate whether "photorec" can recover deleted reiserfs files
<TJ-> da_police: have you read this? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/ReiserFS_File_Undelete_HOWTO
<da_police> i did tj, the thing is, it said i have to do  single-user.. which i only able to do it remotely (since it need to umount), and it need a big space to mirror the "/var"
<Fily> Rory, I tried with the i386 release but i obtained the same result
<TJ-> da_police: Well yes, that is generally a requirement, you can't go about recovering lost data from free blocks if the file-system is being written to, those blocks may well get reused
<TJ-> da_police: do you not have remote console access via net-KVM or IPMI, or some other console provision ?
<jhutchins> Fily: It's not entirely clear what you're trying to do - what OS is on the laptop now?
<da_police> TJ: only remote ssh
<TJ-> da_police: not much you can do then, if you don't have back-ups
<Fily> jhutchins, Ubuntu 11.10. It is supported on my laptop but more dodern release no
<jhutchins> /ctc/ da_police version
<jhutchins> Fily: Ok, were you able to get vbox installed?
<sudonoob> Hi All, anyone free to help now?  Sorry im inpatient, but i did log in at 20.34
<jhutchins> sudonoob: It is now 15:53
<MonkeyDust> :)
<sudonoob> ah so 1.5hrs ago lol
<user82> does anyone use intel+nvida gpus which are not in a hybrid mode, but rather in a desktop where you have to change them in the uefi. my 3d graphics breaks with nvidia drivers installed and intel activated
<Fily> jhutchins, yes vbox is installed without problem on my laptop
<jhutchins> sudonoob: I think your question was unclear.
<jhutchins> sudonoob: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<sudonoob> fairenough, my apologies
<da_police> jhutchins: its a remote server
<sudonoob> No dash  - how do I fix?
<sudonoob> I have tried install compiz settings, dist-upgrade, update reset-f/org and also tried to use ccsm, but it doesn't allow me to enable Unity Plugin
<da_police> jhutchins: the server is 400miles from me, and im in my hometown now
<sudonoob> I am in shell now and tried to Run the suggested actions in shell and terminal. i.e. install compizconfig-settings-manager
<jcrza> Hey guys. So I just installed my new server and selected Mail server as part of the installation. Can you point me to a good guide on exactly where I need to begin with installing/configuring my own mail server from there?
<jcrza> I assume there's still lots to do.
<MonkeyDust> jcrza  there's also #ubuntu-server
<jcrza> Ah, nice
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: What version is this ? show cat /etc/issue .
<sudonoob> I have just installed 13.10 over windows, rebooted then no desktop
<sudonoob> I downloaded the iso from ubuntu, so must be the correct one. I ran sudo apt-get update, install compizconfig-settings-manager too. I also install unity-scope-home all with a reboot
<lowenea> How do I inspect encoding quality of an ogg file? Some files are bad encoded even if they have high bitrate at youtube.
<sudonoob> how do i select the person i responded to? thanks
<bekks> !tab | sudonoob
<ubottu> sudonoob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ct85711> anyone know why you'd get a "destination read-only" error for random files when transfering them to a different mount
<sudonoob> ct85711: as above if you can see it, text moves quick in this room
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Look at: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: thanks trying that now... back in a sec
<Jordan_U> ct85711: What is the source path? What is the destination path? Please post a screenshot of the error message.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | ct85711
<ubottu> ct85711: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Fily> Dear friends, i'd like to install Xubuntu 13.10 on Virtual Box could you tell me where to download ISO? Thanks
<k1l> !xubuntu | Fily
<ubottu> Fily: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sudonoob> Bashinh-om: I get error: plugin ' 'opengl' not loaded
<fyksen_> Hey! I have installed ubuntu 12.04 with xbmc/plex home theater. To get 5.1 surround and DTS support, I had to uninstall pulseaudio, and use alsa. I get sound from plex (with dts and 5.1) but not from browser/spotify. Any tips? :)
<jhutchins> Fily: So you have the vbox environment working?
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: I get error: plugin ' 'opengl' not loaded (sorry trying out the name responder)
<Bashing-om>  sudonoo
<Fily> jhutchins, yes it works on my laptop
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Pastebin that command and it's return, let me see it in context and maybe I can suggest something.
<MonkeyDust> fyksen_  #ubuntu-studio is multimedia dedicated, i guess people there can help better
<fyksen_> MonkeyDust, ty! Will try!
<jcrza> Is there anything like SquirrelMail that doesn't look like it was created in 1995?
<ct85711> ubottu: here's the error message, just a regular attempt to move a file http://imagebin.org/289384, the second file is the attempt via command line http://imagebin.org/289385
<ubottu> ct85711: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ct85711> here's the error message, just a regular attempt to move a file (within the file manager) http://imagebin.org/289384, the second file is the attempt via command line http://imagebin.org/289385
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: I get Fatal: Root visual is not a Gl visual
<SterniLuigi> ciao
<SterniLuigi> !list
<ubottu> SterniLuigi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | sudonoob
<ubottu> sudonoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Moyel> anyone who can help with this? I think is involves a problem with X
<Moyel> http://dpaste.com/hold/1571956/
<sudonoob> I am happy to use the above, but i have nothing other than access to terminal lol
<Moyel> there are terminal webbrowsers :)
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: I am using laptop for messaging in here, so am copying the commands like for like
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Code:sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; example: Code:cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ;Copy and paste the URL from the last command into your next post.
<jcrza> I'm looking at replacements for squirrelmail, do any of you use either horde or atmail? Are they secure?
<ks> Can I monitor ubuntu system events like CPU, RAM, Network and get notification if load goes up and down. I don't need top, nagios, munin etc, just looking for simple lightweight tool that can be used to report potential overload and report that.
<Bashing-om> sudonoob:  For me to assist I must see the command used and the complete return - including the errors. Context.
<ks> I want to write system service to report changes in 4 metrics: cpu, ram, disk, net
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: I am trying so hopefully i can get you whats needed :)
<sudonoob> I appreciate the help
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Roger, no sweat, Millions do it, you can too.
<MonkeyDust> ks  a tool like conky, maybe?
<ks> MonkeyDust: more like libstat + custom logic (thresholds and reporting destination)
<ks> MonkeyDust: i don't need front-end for GUI, rather pure data
<lowenea> How do I convert a .m4a file to .ogg?
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Hint; Simple usage: command | pastebinit <- once pastebinit is installed.
<demophobia> last.fm doesn't seem to work well with rhythmbox; e.g. i can't get last.fm radio stations to play, or delete them once created ...
<MonkeyDust> lowenea  winff is a nice ffmpeg frontend
<lowenea> MonkeyDust: I need a command line program. Can I use it for that?
<MonkeyDust> lowenea  if you're skilled enough: avconv or ffmpeg
<lowenea> How do I do it with avconv?
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: http://pastebin/iC8NghH6
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: gone to look, brb
<sudonoob> pastebin.com/iC8NghH6
<sudonoob> bashing-om: http:// pastebin.com/iC8NghH6
<MonkeyDust> lowenea  try to learn soem new things from this page https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/help-transcoding-video-with-avconv-4175452069/
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: nope, I get my ISP's search page not pastebin .. try again.
<schultza> how do i get a saucy ppa to load/update packages on a precise ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> lowenea  or simply       man avconv
<k1l> schultza: use a PPA for precise
<sudonoooob2> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/iC8NghH6
<schultza> ppa for precise doesnt have the latest version of something that is needed
<lowenea> MonkeyDust: Thnx
<sudonoooob2> try that one
<k1l> then look out for another PPA.
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2: still not working for you, my example to show it works ! -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828924/ ..
<sudonoooob2> Bashing-om: http://tinyurl.com/o9g7vun  - I created the tinyurl version
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2: will try again that last, I got pastebin with a server busy notice.
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2:  Yepper, got it ->chris@chris-D1740:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit !
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: excellent. hopefully it helps
<Bashing-om> sudonoob:  This ->chris@chris-D1740:~$ dconf reset -f org/compiz/ <- does not look proper at all .. I will be back.
<Bashing-om> sudonoob:  The leading slash was missing from yoour command ->dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ <-, try again.
<bob876> Hello. I'm having trouble with my T61 thinkpad with Ubuntu 13.10 (new install). It randomly freezes and reboots.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: if you read further you'll see he did
<PoolShark_> hi all... I have a question.. what I'm looking to do is build an Ubuntu server as a dual-WAN router, where one WAN is a slow but reliable DSL connection, and the other is fast but expensive mobile broadband connection. Is there a way I can route traffic based on content to one or the other interface? eg having windows updates, apt-get, youtube streams, and other stuff go over DSL, and regular web browsing go over the mobil
<mlody> Hi some one can helo me? I hibernate windows 7 and run grub update now grub doesn't see my windows. How add grub to windows now?
<fer755> dunno what is metric 202 param on route command anyone know?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: THANKS, haste makes waste.
<TJ-> PoolShark_: Yes, there is a way using alternative routing tables in combination with packet marks, but it is not easy
<PoolShark_> TJ-: do you know of any place where it is explained how to do it?
<H1FuelCell> hey folks
<H1FuelCell> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04; I have python 2.7.3 right now, can I install python 2.6.6 near it, is it fraught with danger?
<TJ-> PoolShark_: The key phrase is "Linux policy-based routing"
<PoolShark_> thanks... let me go try my google-fu
<sudonoooob2> Bashing-om: I did it agin, just in case, but you will see i used it (i think)...
<sudonoooob2> http://pastebin.com/WtWb5aMq
<TJ-> PoolShark_: If you want to make it easier I'd recommend installing Shorewall ... see for example http://www.shorewall.net/MultiISP.html
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Do you know for sure your grahics did work ? .. Do you know for sure that you have the appropriate grahics driver for you graphics card ?
<TJ-> sudonoooob2: Are you using 13.10? Are you using nvidia drivers?
<nicko_94> hi guys, I want to do something quite simple with a bash script: Find the extension of any file. Can you help me with it?
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: not completely sure. They were installed when I uninstalled windows
<bob876> Is there anything I can do to help solve my computer's problem?
<nicko_94> bob876: what's it?
<bob876> It's a fresh install of 13,10 on my T61. It randomly reboots :\
<TJ-> nicko_94: something like this? " F="/usr/share/doc/apport/symptoms.txt" B=${F##*.}; echo $B "
<nicko_94> bob876: have you seen a log of the boot process?
<b00md> I am running a server on EC2 and I am trying to get a subdomain to work. I've modified my apache config to point dashboard2.mvp-interactive.com to /var/www/dashboardv2 but for some reason it keeps looking for /var/www - any ideas? here is the pastebin - http://pastebin.com/0SEzFCen  -- the main DNS is hosted with go GoDaddy and dashboardv2.mvp-interactive.com points to my linux server at
<b00md> 50.19.234.248
<sudonoob> TJ: I am running the OEM disc from Ubuntu and have not installed any drivers.. its a Pentium4 process
<TJ-> bob876: random reboots are often caused by overheating or memory module issues. Checking "/var/log/kern.log" *may* reveal some clues but sudden reboots generally mean the log won't be updated with any useful info.
<bob876> Thank you, I will look
<TJ-> sudonoob: Can you do "lspci -knn | pastebinit"
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: let's check, give me a few tics to verify what I have in mind.
<nicko_94> TJ-: That's it, man, thank you
<Oobii> Question,
<H1FuelCell> p
<Oobii> The more stuff you have on your laptop (music, pictures, documents) does it make your laptop heavier?
<Oobii> ??
<PoolShark_> TJ-: Shorewall looks cool... but I need to get deeper than just an IP or an application's port number... I need to get into the application code and break up an HTML transaction across the multiple WANs... for example load all youtube code through the fast interface except for hte video stream itself - send that request out the DSL
<PoolShark_> if you get my meaning
<PoolShark_> and, just as an example
<Oobii> I'm wondering because I want to carry my laptop somewhere
<Oobii> but i'm worried if I install too much stuff on it, i won't be able to carry it anmyore
<TJ-> PoolShark_: That's why you use poilcy-based routing, Shorewall makes it easier to tie the requirements together and manage them
<sudonoooob2> TJ: http://pastebin.com/6B9nt80M
<elmer1> :DDd
<sudonoooob2> Bashing-om:
<Oobii> The more stuff you have on your laptop (music, pictures, documents) does it make your laptop heavier??
<PoolShark_> TJ-: oka... well I need to dig into the documentation, but the cursory summary doesn't seem to indicate it can do policies based on HTML content... we'll see
<Oobii> help
<mlody> I hibernate my windows 7 and enter to Xubuntu. I edit grub using Grub Customizer after restart i dont have windows 7 on grub. I was try grub update but not not see my windows but osprobe see
<TJ-> PoolShark_: You can mark packets as they enter netfilters from a process and then use a routing policy later to send them out over the required interface
<Oobii> t
<mlody> some one now how to add windows i need enter documents
<bob876> I'm going to try reproducing the reboot event
<TJ-> PoolShark_: You'll need to do deep packet inspection if the router isn't the originator of the traffic, or else route based on destination hosts
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2: pastebin ->sudo lshw -C display, then pastebin ->lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ....
<ff29> so i have a few questions about installing amd graphics drivers anyone able to help?
<KurtKraut> I've purchased a Asus Vivobook notebook with Windows 8. I'm struggling to make it boot to Ubuntu I've managed to install. All instructions I find online tells to set to off any UEFI or 'secure boot' or 'fast boot' option. But in the BIOS there is no option related to that. Did I purchased a computer that is impossible to use Linux with it?
<skinux> Are applications under /opt/ supposed to be owned by root specifically?
<TJ-> sudonoob: Your system is using the Intel i915 video driver, so OpenGL support can be problematic at best
<sudonoooob2> http://pastebin.com/9NpkDuvk for the first
<fulanito> hi
<fulanito> can anyone help me to add a route in linux 10.04?
<nicko_94> KurtKraut: It depends on the version you installed. It has to be the last one. If not, you'll need to configure your bios to legacy mode (not UEFI one)
<Bashing-om> KurtKraut: I think I have seen where ASus is tough.. might take a search on ubuntuforums on some hints to get ubuntu installed.
<genii> skinux: Not necessarily. If you had /opt/new-email-server /file.bin   for instance, the dir "new-email-server" could be owned by whatever user might be allowed to be one which runs the binaries under that
<fulanito>  route add -host 7.1.4.42 gw 172.16.2.5 dev eth0
<KurtKraut> nicko_94, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10
<fulanito> root@ws1:~#  route add -host 7.1.4.42 gw 172.16.2.5 dev eth0
<fulanito> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<fulanito> any idea why I get this reponse?
<sudonoooob2> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/4D0AYY7Q
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2: looking
<TJ-> fulanito: Try prefixing the command with "sudo "
<fulanito> I am as a root
<fulanito> user
<PoolShark_> actually I might be able to do this much more easily with squid
<genii> TJ-: I thought you would have seen the hashmark prompt ;)
<PoolShark_> send everything from squid out the fast WAN, and just tell squid not to proxy the mime types of the content I want going out the DSL
<fulanito> <TJ->: root@ws1:~# sudo route add -host 7.1.4.42 gw 172.16.2.5 dev eth0
<fulanito> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<TJ-> PoolShark_: Yes, for HTTP not HTTPS, you could. HTTPS is a bit more complicated
<fulanito> I still get no response
<nicko_94> KurtKraut: do you know how to get to the bios settings? There should be an option to boot csm mode only. It is a different name for the legacy mode.
<TJ-> fulanito: genii: yeah, not reading closely enough
<PoolShark_> what's the issue with HTTPS?
<KurtKraut> nicko_94, Yes, I do know how to get to the BIOS settings and there is no mention to CSM at all. It is driving me crazy :/
<TJ-> fulanito: the reason is, 7.1.4.42 isn't in the 172.16.2.5 network
<bob876> I'm back. I can reproduce the reboot issue at will. I can't find anything interesting in the logs but if you would like to look, here is /var/log/dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829034/ and /var/log/kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829036/
<TJ-> PoolShark_: errr... its encrypted, so you can't cache it, can't even see what host it is requesting, you can only see the destination IP
<PoolShark_> TJ-: true point there...
<TJ-> bob876: "mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged" MCE == Machine Check Event"
<nicko_94> KurtKraut: it is, but it's not as easy as it should. I did this some tome ago. Let me check a few things and I'll tell you how to find it
<KurtKraut> nicko_94, thank you in advance!
<TJ-> bob876: Run the mcelog daemon and then trigger the event, "sudo mcelog --daemon --syslog" ... you *should* get some more useful output in "/var/log/syslog" or "/var/log/kern.log"
<bob876> Ok, here I go!
<PoolShark_> hrmm
<mlody> Can some one help me?
<nicko_94> mlody: be more specific, pls
<jhutchins> mlody: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<fulanito> where are the ip routes stored in linux/
<fulanito> ??
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2: I "think" the Brookdale driver should support unity, we'll try to get the desktop back the quick and easy way:
<TJ-> fulanito: In the routing tables
<Bashing-om> sudonoooob2: Code:sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop ; re-install the desktop.
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: Excellent, just let me know what to do
<nicko_94> KurtKraut: You have to go to the bios settings, find the "boot" tab, and enable the Launch CSM option. Please try that and, if it doesn't work, come back
<mlody> I was try change default kernel run on grub using Grub Customizer. After save change restart pc on grub i can't see windows i was try this http://pastebin.com/WLfnaM8h . How to add windows again? Now my windows is Hibernate
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Code:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ff29> so if i am having issues with installing amd drivers, i now have no screen
<nicko_94> mlody: did you try the SuperGRUB2 Disk?
<ff29> and it appearst fglrx is all sorts of screwed
<ff29> i try to do a apt-get install -f which fails and points me to
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: and now reboot and let's see what there is.
<ff29> .fglrx_2%3a13.101-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<KurtKraut> nicko_94, There is a boot tab but doesn't have anything mentioning 'CSM'
<sudonoob> bashing-om: Done that and says setting up ununtu
<sudonoob> rebooting
<ff29> saying theres an error... would it be bad to delete said file?
<mlody> nicko_94 no i dont have flash data and clear CD but i need take documents from windows
<sammy> what's everyone's favorite mirror for the southwestern US? I can't find anything giving me more than 100-200kpbs :(
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: Still no dash...
<nicko_94> mlody: you don't really need it. You can use uNetbootin to install it to a partition in your HDD
<sammy> maybe its just daytime and everything is innundated but univ of utah, uc davis, kernel.org, a few others were just so slooooooow and the saucy upgrade has 1.2gb to download
<kev999> anyone online who can help with ubuntu 12.04lts setup for dns - I used to put entried in resolv.conf - but this has changed
<nicko_94> KurtKraut: mmm...can you take a pic of the options that it shows? It's really difficult to help with so less information
<TJ-> sammy: that sounds more like you have a local router being overwhelmed
<mlody> nicko_94 uNetbootin dont need cd or USB?
<kev999> I want my server to resolve requests from other computers on my lan
<sammy> TJ-: I can consistently snag 600k from speedtest.net and torrents rn. I am out in the boonies, but I should be able to average 500k+, where the mirrors Ive chosen so far were topping out around 100
<nicko_94> mlody: Nope. It can be installed in USB or HDD. Just be sure to select the right iso image, and the right HDD partition.
<sammy> maybe I just need to keep going through the list. I'm tempted to try the mirrors.ubuntu.com which does some geolocation based on the requesting IP to do round robin DNS or some sort?
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: not looking good, let's try ->sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get install unity .
<TJ-> sammy: that might help, unless you've got an ISP doing some kind of traffic-shaping for such things
<bob876> Ok, I ran the daemon for logging and reproduced the crash. Here is /var/log/syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829109/ and /var/log/dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829111/
<sammy> TJ-: i sure hope not. let's see how the mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt deb line works...
<sudonoob> Unity is already the newest version
<JaneDoe> where can i set the "focus follows mouse" in gnome-shell 3.8.4?
<skinux> What is the right way to convert a PNG to an XPM icon?
<kev999> bye
<kev999> quit
<TJ-> bob876: Unfortunately, the MCE is too severe so mcelog isn't able to write to a log before the system resets
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: and still no launcher on let of screen, even when slamming the mouse against that lft edge ??
<skinux> I thought simply exporting to XPM format would be sufficient. However, that only seems to be exporting a black gradient background.
<TJ-> bob876: what do you do, to reproduce the issue?
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: Nothing mate. Not even the clock
<Bashing-om> sudonoob:  *left
<TJ-> sudonoob: Have you tried using the Guest log-in, or creating a new user profile?
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: tried that too. I have an untitled folder on desktop. Let me log in as guest
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Now that aint making a lot of sense to me for that outcome, let's see what -> sudo dkpg-reconfigure unity <- does.
<bob876> TJ: I visit this website http://cardsagainsthumanity.com/holidaystats/ and scroll down to around 1/5th of the page. Then it reboots.
<Boreeas> Is there a way to pass compiler flags to make via the command line?
<TJ-> bob876: I do notice in the log "pci 0000:00:1f.0: address space collision: [io  0x1000-0x107f] conflicts with ACPI CPU throttle [??? 0x00001010-0x00001015 flags 0x80000000]" ... if the CPU throttle control is inactive, then I can imagine that any processor intensive task could cause the CPU to overheat
<fulanito> is there a file where all the routes are stored?
<fulanito> ip routes*
<sammy> :( that set it to archive.cannonical.com which was suuuuper slow :P I'll just go with uc davis and wait the few hours extra.
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: logged into guest session and tried the other bits on main - nothing
<a_> i have an issue with block ios and high cpu usage can anyone point me on debugging the issue? i'm using deadline elevator and it seems operating better than cfq, i5 with 1 tb hd as temp disk, raid 10 4 disc array with lvm with 4tb of space as my storage, system is on ssd 8gb of ram, can it be too much for the fakeraid chip?
<gustavo> teamviewer works ony 64bit on linux ?
<TJ-> bob876: It looks as if there is a more recent BIOS update available for the T61... its worth checking and updating that first
<a_> gustavo, yep
<gustavo> a_, 32bit not worked ?
<a_> gustavo, get the debian pkg for your ubuntu version
<MonkeyDust> skinux  GIMP can handle png and xpm
<Gorash_> yay serversplit
<gustavo> a_, ok, but my ubuntu is 32bit
<TJ-> sudonoob: Bashing-om: It's worth using ccsm to check if the unity plug-in has somehow been disabled
<fulanito> why I get this ?
<fulanito> root@ws1:~# route add -host 7.1.4.42 gw  172.16.2.5 dev eth0
<fulanito> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<jhutchins> skinux: Generally imagemagick is the best way to convert image files.
<jhutchins> fulanito: Your subnet is invalid.
<TJ-> fulanito: Because the host cannot gateway through another network, I told you
<jhutchins> fulanito: The gateway has to be on the same subnet.
<sudonoob> Tj: I tried doing ccsm and when i checked the utility it unticks it when i leave it, even though i enabled all the options
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: Well, does youe system meet the minimum specs to run unity ?
<TJ-> sudonoob: Hmmm, that's not good!
<a_> fulanito, jhutchins is right unless specified by iptables
<a_> i have an issue with block ios and high cpu usage can anyone point me on debugging the issue? i'm using deadline elevator and it seems operating better than cfq, i5 with 1 tb hd as temp disk, raid 10 4 disc array with lvm with 4tb of space as my storage, system is on ssd 8gb of ram, can it be too much for the fakeraid chip?
<sudonoob> TJ: Just checked the min req... I make it
<a_> i have an issue with block ios and high cpu usage can anyone point me on debugging the issue? i'm using deadline elevator and it seems operating better than cfq, i5 with 1 tb hd as temp disk, raid 10 4 disc array with lvm with 4tb of space as my storage, system is on ssd 8gb of ram, can it be too much for the fakeraid chip?
<TJ-> sudonoob: Are you able to pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<bob876> TJ: Here is something important I just remembered, I DO NOT have this reboot issue when I have nvidia proprietary drivers installed.  But when I have those drivers installed, X crashes (I don't think it left a record in Xorg.0.log) after I return my computer from sleep mode in a number of times (I haven't tried reproducing it but it happens more than once).
<mlody> nicko_94 boot/ubenkern not found when i trying use bot unetbootin
<viderbit> sry about this question, but is there anyone that can connect to this irc server - efnet.xs4all.nl
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: ubuntu/unity likes 2 gigs of ram,, how much are you sporting ?
<TJ-> bob876: That might correlate with my thought the CPU has to shutdown ... without the nvidia driver more of the graphics rendering will be done in the CPU, making it hotter.
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: It has 1.5gb ram - os type is 32 bit
<funky> heya
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: should work !
<funky> how I can mass search and replace in linux?
<sudormrf> hey guys!  was wondering if any of you have any recommendations for decent hosted email services.  looking for something where I can just setup something like 2 users.
<funky> search for string in file and replace
<sudormrf> this is for private email, not enterprise.
<funky> decent means?
<ff29> gmail...
<TJ-> bob876: This may help to capture more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<funky> gmail reads all mails
<bob876> TJ: Yup. Good reasoning! I'll try reproducing the issue from the nvidia driver. Is there anything I should to prepare for the crash or what I should look at after it?
<sudormrf> funky, something that doesn't go down all the time.  gmail is a no go.  thought about icloud, but I wouldn't want them to obsolete the site in a couple of years and have to deal with a mail address change and what not.
#ubuntu 2014-01-28
<sudormrf> funky, I looked at rackspace, but they want a minimum of 5 accounts.
<sudormrf> so $10/month.
<funky> well buy 5
<sudormrf> :P
<funky> they are solid
<sudormrf> I know they have crazy uptime.
<funky> yep
<sudormrf> am just shopping around for other options.
<ff29> anyone able to help me out http://askubuntu.com/questions/411826/error-installing-amd-graphics-driver-in-13-10
<sudonoob> TJ: /var/log/Xorg.0.log permissoin denied
<sudormrf> at 10/month iCloud ends up being a bit cheaper, with a gotcha.
<sudormrf> iCloud 50GB plan = $100/year = $8.33/month
<sudormrf> granted, that isn't my own domain.
<TJ-> sudonoob: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<luca> "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<sudormrf> luca, sounds like the version of linux you are trying to install won't work with your CPU
<funky> hehe
<sudormrf> luca, meaning, your CPU may not support 64bit architecture but you are trying to install a 64 bit OS
<funky> anyone? how I can find mass replace string in files?
<jhutchins> sudormrf: gmail is pretty much the best game around.
<luca> sudormrf, yes I was running it on virtualbox. It is Xubuntu 13.10. Maybe the proble, is PAE flag
<sudonooobb> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829234/
<TJ-> funky: "man sed"
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit <- should workie.
<Jeruvy> funky sed/awk are worth investigating.
<jhutchins> sudormrf: Some of the domain registrars will include or sell you email services as well.  That takes care of the address change.
<funky> which one is easier?
<sudormrf> jhutchins, I would prefer not to have all of my emails scanned so they can target ads.
<Stonegate> Hi Everyone
<sudormrf> luca, depends on your vbox settings and your host computer.
<jhutchins> funky: For one-off jobs vi works well.
<sudormrf> jhutchins, I saw that, but I wasn't sure how reliable they are.
<funky> nice joles
<funky> jokeds
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: link above mate :)
<funky> I simply download to win them and use N++
<funky> easier
<Stonegate> i have a small problem.. i just updated my kernel on a box and now it cant start the ETH0 network device anymore.. can anyone assist me to get the box online again ? i think it might be something udev or kernel related but i cannot find out what it is.
<funky> is there just simple command to do it?
<luca> sudormr, really? doesn't depend on my CPU??
<funky> like grep is to find string
<funky> but to replace it after?
<sudormrf> luca, it does, thats why I said your vbox settings AND your host
<luc_> anyone knows the on demand service?
<funky> for what?
<funky> luc
<Bashing-om> sudonoob: roget that, looking too.
<luc_> how can config it?
<funky> sed -i 's/old-word/new-word/g' *.txt
<luc_> <funky> cpu scaling
<funky> luc aws
<funky> is very very nice
<luca> sudormrf, they suggest me to install Xubuntu 12.04 always on my virtualbox
<luc_> <funky> aws? what is it?
<funky> sed -i 's/old-word/new-word/g' *.txt will that do resursive replacement?
<funky> amazon cloud
<funky> so nice
<sudormrf> luca, I don't know who "they" are.  You need to know about your host.  does it have a CPU that can support 64 architecture? is it an ARM CPU? etc.  start there.  once you know that you should be able to figure out which CD to download to get your VM setup.
<luc_> <funky> do you know onDemand service?? is about cpu scaling...
<TJ-> sudonoob: "DISPLAY=:0.0 glxinfo | pastebinit"
<bob876> TJ: I'll try reproducing the issue with the nvidia binary.
<TJ-> bob876: OK, good luck, MCEs are hard to track down
<luca> sudormrf, how can I find this information?
<sudormrf> what OS is your host?
<sudormrf> luca, what OS is your host running?
<funky> luc yes use AWS
<luc_> <funky> i need a config tutorial
<funky> u can scale it so much
<funky> luc for what?
<luca> sudormrf, Ubuntu 11.10
<funky> config what?
<funky> just go to aws and its easy to scale anything
<Stonegate> can anyone help me with my box missing its ETH0 Device after Kernel Upgrade ?
<sudonooobb> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<luc_> <funky> a service running on my ubuntu, called onDemando
<luc_> <funky> onDemand
<sudormrf> luca, look for something called "details" or "system details" to see it graphically.  more /proc/cpuinfo from CLI.
<K`zan> Hi folks,  Got a problem with having 4 sound devices,  seems that various things use different ones.  I have PulseAudio, HDA ATI SB, USB Device 0x46d: 0x81d and HDA Nvidia.  lsusb shows nothing with the USB device ID.   What do I do to narrow it down to one only (I *think* I want just the PulseAudio, even if its mixer has very few options?)
<K`zan> Correction, I think the one I want is HDA ATI SB...
<nevyn> K`zan: no you want pulseaudio
<luca>    sudormrf, it's a CPU 1,50 GHz
<K`zan> nevyn: Only one control listed on that, capture for input and master for output.  Lots more inputs and outputs on the back of the box?!?
<jhutchins> luca: That tells us almost nothing.
<jhutchins> luca: Intel?  Amd?  Arm?  32b? 64b?
<K`zan> nevyn: Also, it seems that different programs use different device, turn off all sound and I still get various things making noise.
<nevyn> so those apps are misconfigured.
<luca> jhutchins, Intel
<K`zan> nevyn: If so they are not configurable, apparently they take whatever they find ?first?
<nevyn> K`zan: apps should always talk to  pulse using libpulse or the alsa pulse pcm  if they don't need/want direct pulse graph awareness
<luca> jhutchins, address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<nevyn> K`zan: which app are you speaking of?
<K`zan> nevyn: I'm about to disable the MB audio and put in an old SB card.
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils <- do it.
<nevyn> so if you turn off all sound?  what still makes noise?
<nevyn> K`zan: have you messed with alsa control files?
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: Soory apologize
<K`zan> nevyn: Some of the KDE4 apps still make noise (no option to disable sound in the app).  Some of the add-ins for X-Plane also override the "all sound off too".
<K`zan> nevyn: No Sir, stock out of the box 12.04 and TDE
<Bashing-om> sudonooobb: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils <- do it.
<nevyn> when you say all sound off how are you setting that?
<sudonoob> Bashing-om: installed the mesa-tuls and when i run the /var/log I get access denied
<K`zan> nevyn: Control panel.  Start-> system settings -> notifications and sound system.
<nevyn> hrm
<nevyn> do you have a volume control widget?
<TJ-> sudonoob: "DISPLAY=:0.0 glxinfo | pastebinit"
<K`zan> nevyn: Sound system unchecked and all greyed out.   Notifications, quick controls, turn off all sounds.
<Stonegate> Hey guys! i have a small problem.. i just updated my kernel on a box and now it cant start the ETH0 network device anymore.. it says: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device eth0
<sudonooobb> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829303/
<K`zan> nevyn: Yes, kmix with 4 sound devices to choose from, mixer defaults to PulseAudio.
<gustavo> how to run command linux in computer remote ?
<genii> gustavo: You mean ssh?
<K`zan> nevyn: PulseAudio gives me no control over anything but Master output and Capture input.  The HDA ATI SB seems to have all the various inputs and outputs.
<TJ-> sudonoob: I was expecting to see more, maybe we need a slightly different command: "glxinfo | pastebinit"
<genii> gustavo: Like, you want to type in commands at a remote computer from the computer you are at right now?
<nevyn> K`zan: life is slithely more naunced than that.
<sudormrf> luca, that doesn't answer the question.  pastebin it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sudormrf> luca, pastebin the output of the command
<sudonooobb> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829314/
<nevyn> K`zan: What are you trying to do exactly?
<TJ-> sudonoob: Bashing-om: To me, that output looks like its missing significant bits, which suggests no OpenGL driver, but I don't have Intel hardware available to test against right now
<sudonooobb> TJ: I also set Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<sh0t> ragazzi come faccio a disabilitare una certa interfaccia di rete? Vorrei che al boot non venga attivata.
<K`zan> nevyn: :-), yes it is, trying to get control over sound, rather than it being (apparently?!?) scattered over various devices (I *assume* that is what is going on, google was no help at all.  And yes, I am surely confused.  The old SB Live card in the drawer is looking better and better :-).
<gustavo> genii, Yes
<nevyn> adding more sound devices will make this worse not better.
<sasha|> O hai, I have an issue with my keyboard and trackpad
<sasha|> After booting, the keyboard responds very poorly, and the trackpad doesn't wor
<nevyn> configuring pulseaudio correctly will let you do what you want and flexibly move things between devices if required.
<nevyn> K`zan: ^^
<sasha|> *work. To fix this, I have to manualy disable and enable them through a script. I'd like to find out why this is happening and fix it in the future.
<K`zan> nevyn: I can disable onboard sound in  BIOS, that is what lead me to think about the SB card after frustrating hours of googling :-).
<sasha|> Here's a video that shows what happens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXd8AWiXLdw
<genii> gustavo: Yes, so then the usual tool in Linux is ssh. The machine you want to reach runs the ssh server part, and then you use the ssh client part to connect to it, either by it's IP or by it's domain-name
<sh0t> magari basta un ifconfig down in qualche script iniziale?
<sh0t> o sorry this is in english ahah :)
<nevyn> K`zan: it really won't help your problem
<K`zan> nevyn: Lemme google setting up pulseaudio and see if I can work it out from that.  Thanks for cutting down on my confusion with all the devices :).
<nevyn> K`zan: assuming you want normal things (skype/voip/mumble audio in a headset and ring on speakers etc) pa is the way to go
<sh0t> Guys oh can I disable a net interface? I don't want it to be enabled at the boot. Is there a more elegant solution than an ifconfig down in an initial script?
<nevyn> K`zan: it is very very powerful.
<sh0t> *how
<K`zan> nevyn: Good, my roomie also has the same problem, can't get mic input to work for Skype, been pulling my hair out with that one too...
<fishcooker> is it possible to configure wlan0 automatically dhcp
<fishcooker> ?
<K`zan> nevyn: Thanks so much!!!!!  Hopefully I can find the answer on how to do that :-).
<nevyn> so linux audio needs a good blog post I've been meaning to write for some time.
<nevyn> but the layers are something likethis:
<fishcooker> i've followed this http://prupert.wordpress.com/2010/06/25/how-to-configure-wireless-wifi-networking-in-ubuntu-via-the-command-line-cli/
<K`zan> nevyn: It would certainly help, sound has always been problematical / confusing.  Worse now with the myriad of sources on the newer MBs.
<nevyn> K`zan: the first thing to understand is that alsa. means about 4 things.
<gustavo> genial, genial, I'm giving support to an user noob in Linux. It not know run commands linux. I need run the commands linux for him through remote.
<fishcooker> but no luck.. is it problem when i set wpa-proto to RSN rather than WPA
<nevyn> Drivers, the userspace library and the api interface for talking to a pcm.
<K`zan> nevyn: ALSA and PA?  Uhhh, arghhhhh :)
<nevyn> so PA is really a missing component of ALSA
<nevyn> it replaces (mostly) the userspace library with something much more capable.
<TJ-> sh0t: Yes, simply set it to "manual" in "/etc/network/interfaces" or, if it is managed by Network-Manager, disable the auto-connect option
<nevyn> and provides a pcm  for apps to talk to which get's audio intopulse from apps that don't know about it.
<nevyn> so. Apps do not need to know about pulse to use it. if your alsa is configured correctly (default.!pcm = pulse)
<K`zan> nevyn: Does that mean that I need to install ALSA packages (alsa-base, alsa utils)?
<Jordan_U> gustavo: What is your native language? You may find it easier to get support in one of the Ubuntu IRC channels in your language.
<nevyn> no.
<ezrhino> hello. I see my video driver is now something called nvidia_331. is this downgraded?
<markovirc_> Hello ezrhino
<nevyn> alsa-base is the alsa userspace libraries.
<sh0t> TJ-, it is managed by Netork Manager by i don't want that so i just add manual to /etc/network/interfaces and networkmanager should ignore it right?
<K`zan> nevyn: No alsa modules loaded (lsmod | grep alsa)
<ezrhino> what is Nvidia_331.20? Is it new?
<nevyn> K`zan: rubbish
<nevyn> lsmod|grep snd
<Guest76766> I have a problem with skype on ubuntu 10.04, when i try to join with a microsoft account it dosnt work when i click that option
<sh0t> let's see thanks guys
<K`zan> nevyn: Thanks, gives me about 20 modules
<nevyn> so those are the Drivers.
<K`zan> nevyn: but nothing to do with alsa
<nevyn> theyre now maintained mostly in kernel using kernel processes.
<nevyn> they're the alsa drivers
<nevyn> as opposed to the oss drivers.
<K`zan> nevyn: Thanks, but it just adds to the confusion, nothing for pulseaudio either.
<nevyn> pulseaudio has no kernel componetns
<miguelangello> I have a problem with skype on ubuntu 10.04, when i try to join with a microsoft account it dosnt work, when i click that option skype ask me again for a skype user and dosnt ask for a microsoft account somebody could help me?
<K`zan> nevyn: OK, do I need to blacklist or is it a matter of configuration files?
<nevyn> K`zan: stop.
<K`zan> nevyn: Easily done Sir :-)
<nevyn> K`zan: if you can hear sound at all.. do not mess with the kernel configuration.
<K`zan> nevyn: Got audiom so OK, good to know.  Confusing but good to know.  LOTS of stuff there...
<nevyn> if you want to get into specifics of your configuration I'll need a snapshot of what it looks like.
<luca> sudormrf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829379/
<Bashing-om> miguelangello: A server installation ?
<nevyn> at a terminal run wget http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh then run it.
<JayF> What package creates the "netdev" group in ubuntu server?
<K`zan> nevyn:  got it, running now.
<miguelangello> Bashing-om, what do you mean, excuse me im new on ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> miguelangello: he means 10.04 desktop is no longer supported
<black_angel> hey, guys, i've installed nvidia_331 driver, but it always display: This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<markovirc_> Hello black_angel
<K`zan> nevyn:  send it to alsa-project.org or pastebin it somewhere?
<miguelangello> hitsujiTMO,  i have that version because i hava an old laptop, do you recommend me to upgrade?
<Bashing-om> miguelangello: UHMMM, i this is a server, maybe, if it is a desktop; well, 10.04 reached End Of Life last year, and is no longer supported. Ya need to upgrade to a current version.
<hitsujiTMO> miguelangello: yes, you should upgrade to 12.04
<black_angel> And I've tried to using 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' command and reboot, after that, ubuntu just using 800x640
<nevyn> K`zan: either or.
<miguelangello> hitsujiTMO, could i upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 or do i have to do a new os installation?
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | miguelangello
<ubottu> miguelangello: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<K`zan> y
<black_angel> is there any suggestion of using the new nvidia driver?
<miguelangello> hitsujiTMO,  thanks
<K`zan> nevyn:  Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=dca8e93ea355a3e8aaf24ee8b0d3c11178af73ed
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: why have you installed an unsupported driver?
<nevyn> K`zan: ok.
<K`zan> nevyn: ?
<nevyn> so you have 3 sound devices.
<miguelangello> hitsujiTMO, one more question, wont i have problem with hardware requirements with 12.04 version?
<nevyn> the onboard analog card, a usb soundcard and a HDMI output?
<K`zan> nevyn: err, 4 show up in the mixer
<K`zan> I have no USB sound device, although it shows one.
<hitsujiTMO> miguelangello: how much ram do you have? what processor?
<nevyn> so mixers are a different ballpark...
<nevyn> I'll get to that.
<nevyn> do you have a webcam with microphone?
<miguelangello> hitsujiTMO,  1 gb ram ddr2 and 1.86 ghz 32 bits
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: why the nvidia_331 is an unsupported driver?
<daftykins> black_angel: what card do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> miguelangello: you might be better off with lubuntu then
<K`zan> nevyn: Really appreciate this.  Got webcam, but I do not know if it has a mic, makes sense, lemme check.
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: its not in the repo, therefore unsupported. Do you have a reason to use it?
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: the nvidia-331 is in precise-updates ..
<K`zan> nevyn: Logitech, Inc. HD Webcam C510  Lemme google it, got it ages ago never used it (planned for skype).
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: since when?
<miguelangello> hitsujiTMO,  i see 10.04 working good for me but i dont know 12.04 i will try it
<nevyn> K`zan: yeah that'll be it.
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: don't know, just found out
<liaise> hi there--if I want to take two wifi nics and bridge them, should i use ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop??
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: cause i'm using precise now
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=nvidia-331
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: o.O
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: sorry, it must have been added recently
<Bashing-om> miguelangello: If I may, 12.04 ubuntu/unity will not give you a good experience. Lubuntu will fly and the desk top is more similar to what you are accustomed to.
<K`zan> nevyn: OK, manual is taking forever...
<nevyn> meh.
<nevyn> not important.
<nevyn> it's only input.
<K`zan> nevyn: Yes, it does.
<black_angel> so the question is now, how to using the new driver?
<ryanw> Hi. Is it possible to make "wc -l" understand OS9 line endings?
<markovirc_> Hello ryanw
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: so you installed if from the repo? what gpu do you have?
<markimpgs> guys can not switch to the high performance video Graphics amd / ati when run the script to change is a black screen and I have to force shut down
<daftykins> black_angel: which hardware are you using?
<liaise> hi there--if I want to take two wifi nics and bridge them, should i use ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop??
<miguelangello> Bashing-om,  thanks
<daftykins> liaise: why on earth do you want to bridge two wireless interfaces? D:
<nevyn> K`zan: so x-plane may have a good reason to go around PA directly to hw:0
<ryanw> liaise: doesn't really matter.
<Bashing-om> miguelangello: no :D
<black_angel> when i used 'lspci | grep -i vga', it display me : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1058 (rev a1)
<liaise> my apartment complex' wifi allows only one mac address at a time
<liaise> it's evil
<K`zan> nevyn: OK...
<liaise> i want to set the internet free
<daftykins> black_angel: laptop or desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<liaise> so i'm not really bridging, i'm running a dhcp server
<liaise> anyone know the answer to this one?
<black_angel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1058] (rev a1)
<black_angel> I'm using Thinkpad E430
<liaise> no?
 * nevyn is getting a scriptkiddie feeling...
<Bashing-om> miguelangello: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: a 610M ?
<liaise> there there nevyn.  you're not a scriptkiddie
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: I think so.
<daftykins> black_angel: looks like an nvidia optimus setup, you can't install nvidia drivers normally. you're going to either have to run the intel on its' own, or look into bumblebee / alternatives. but proper optimus support is only coming in 14.04
<daftykins> black_angel: this is why you get a stuck low resolution when trying to install nvidia's drivers
<black_angel> daftykins: omg
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf    if you created one
<hitsujiTMO> !bumblebee | black_angel this might help you get the optimus working
<ubottu> black_angel this might help you get the optimus working: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<daftykins> keep forgetting the name of the bumblebee alternative, the new ne
<daftykins> *new one
<hitsujiTMO> nvidia-prime
<daftykins> yep, ty sir
<hitsujiTMO> 13.10+ for it
<daftykins> seems to require sort of hacked on newer X.org versions etc too?
<hitsujiTMO> never kernel + newer xorg. it could work in 12.04.4 on saucy enablement stack technically
<nevyn> man.. arlied should be shot for that pun
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: yep, i've remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it becomes normal but can't using any 3D acceleration.
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: o.O seems they did add it to 12.04 aswell
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: i think you have to fiddle around with hacking on a precise kernel then many other steps
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: as long as they're on the saucy lts enablement stack it should work
<daftykins> what's required for that?
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: whats the output of: uname -r
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: 3.2.0-58-generic-pae
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: ahh, dont install nvidia-prime then
<K`zan> nevyn: ?
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: are you on 32bit?
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: you choices are either https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee or add the saucy lts enablement stack + nvidia-prime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: yep. 32-bits
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: why do not install nvidia-prime?
<hitsujiTMO> black_angel: you need kernel 3.9 or xorg 1.14 to use it. so you'd need to update to the saucy lts enablement stack first
<nevyn> K`zan: ok. kde first.
<nevyn> configure the phonon system in kde to use the gstreamer backend and use pulseaudio
<black_angel> hitsujiTMO: thanks, man
<K`zan> nevyn: Got the word that dinner is ON THE TABLE :-), back in a bit, thanks VERY much, bbasap!
<nevyn> ok.
<liaise> hi there--if I want to take two wifi nics and bridge them, should i use ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop??
<gr33n7007h> liaise, why don't you change your mac address to the same one as your connected to see if that works
<hitsujiTMO> liaise: it doesn't matter. use server if you dont actually need a desktop
<liaise> hitsujiTMO, kk thanks
<liaise> but any idea on how to get the two NICS to work like that?
<liaise> i want it to act as a router, except instead of an ethernet connection, it's a wifi NIC
<liaise> so i'd have to run dhcp
<liaise> but this is way over my head i need help
<liaise> HALP
<liaise> SOMEBODY HALP ME WITH MY DHCP
<ryanw> Probably not the best way to get help
<hitsujiTMO> liaise: you'd have to get 1 running in ap mode
<liaise> yes,  exactly
<liaise> how do you do that?
<liaise> ap mode activate?
<hitsujiTMO> liaise: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode
<liaise> computer, set external USB NIC to be an AP that gives out internal addresses via DHCP
<liaise> hitsujiTMO, thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<liaise> hitsujiTMO, thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hitsujiTMO> liaise: lol, np
<bmccoy11> Can I put a live CD on an SD Card reader?
<Norith> Is there a good repo to get a 3.13 kernel on saucy?
<handlebar> !info darktable > handlebar
<ryanw> bmccoy11: you can put it on an SD card, yeah.
<Norith> Or, more specifically, is there any reason that I can't install a 3.13 kernel from kernel-ppa mainline that's tagged with trusty?
<Jabo> bmccoy11: as long as the machine can boot from the SD card
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<syntroPi> Wen using a laptop with 13.10 x64 do i really need a separate swap partition for standby working or can i also put the swapfile on the systempartiton too?
<hitsujiTMO> Norith: use the trust one. its only a name
<hitsujiTMO> Norith: do you have a good reason to use 3.13?
<ryanw> syntroPi: I don't think there is a swapfile, just a swap partition.
<ryanw> Been a while since I messed with that stuff though
<Norith> hitsujiTMO: Well, I'm having some issues with the Intel 7260 Wifi adapter in my y410 Lenovo laptop.  The -7 firmware that works with 3.10 isn't fixing the issue, so i wanted to try the next revision against 3.13
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: a swap partition is preffered over a swap file.
<syntroPi> ryanw, hitsujiTMO its possible to make a swapfile on system (eg ext4 fs) and) and mount it via fstab, im just not sure if standby works with that. the reason is i need mbr with 1 efi-boot, 1 linux-sys, 1 linux-home and one windows-sys primary partition, so none is left for swap. Any suggestions for such a setup?
<liaise> who wants to take me to a truck stop and fuck me in a McDonald's bathroom jackhammer style on top of the baby changing station?
<Norith> syntroPi: swap and home can be extended partitions
<Norith> syntroPi: or use LVMs for your linux partitions
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: if you're using uefi then you have a gpt patition layout which has a limit of 128 partitions, not 4
<syntroPi> Norith, hmm might me a good choice, when requiring one uefi-boot fat32 and one windows-sys primary mbr partition how would you recommend to install the linux so standby and swap is working for it?
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, yes with gpt it would be like this, but i really need mbr layout for that windows-sys
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: then you don't need an efi partition
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm but if i want to boot in efi mode wouldnt i need efi partition for that then?
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: you CANNOT boot uefi on an mbr partition. mbr is for BIOS, gpt is for UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: you must have both OS's installed as either uefi, or bios mode.
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: why do you need mbr for windows?
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm but i already did install ubuntu in uefi mode on mbr setup i just now need to add one windows-sys
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, there is one "special" reason for this, believe me ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: you'll break the partition table for ubuntu if you try to install windows in mbr. why not install it in uefi mode?
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, yes uefi mode both for linux and windows on mbr
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: are you on the ubuntu on that machine now?
<syntroPi> so i need one uefi-boot, one linux-sys, one linux-home and one windows-sys
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, yes but now booted from cd
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<qwebirc759393> The screen to my laptop in KDE/Openbox goes black when I close the lid. Any way to fix this?
<advx> Hi all, Good Morning
<hitsujiTMO> qwebirc759393: thats normal. do you mean it fails to come up after you reopen the lid?
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829588/
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: and thats with ubuntu installed and booting in uefi?
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, yes it is (uefi, sys, swp, home) here is complete output of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829591/   though right now im on livecd
<qwebirc759393> hitsujiTMO - If I close the lid the screen goes black and I could not get my screen to come back on.  I tried every keyboard shortcut I could think of and nothing worked.  So I had to reboot and here I am.
<k_sze[work]> Hello
<markovirc_> Hello k_sze[work]
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm maybe i should use something like {uefi-boot/fat32, linux-lvm for sys and home, swap, windows-sys}... Is such a layout possible for uefi?
<k_sze[work]> oops, wrong channel
<gr33n7007h> bot alert
<qwebirc759393> If I am logged into KDE/Openbox from Ubuntu 12.04, close the lid and reopen the lid, the screen stays black.  I want to know how to fix this so it does not happen the next time.
<rww> gr33n7007h: hrm?
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: it is. but your /dev/sda1 isn't an efi system partition btw
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm well it boots in uefi mode from this.
<gr33n7007h> rww, nothing
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: actually sorry, the windows partition cannot go onto an LVM. it needs to be on a pri partition. the rest can go on tho. but an extended partition would be better
<qwebirc759393> hitsujiTMO - yes.
<glitsj16> qwebirc759393: how did you configure your power settings? there should be something related to what you want to happen on lid close .. and i think you just needed to press the power button to bring the screen back (never used KDE so wording might differ)
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm i am not too familiar with lvm, but isnt it just a subdivision of a mbr primary partition? if so i would just want to use it for linux-sys and linux-home and all the others primary mbr's. if thats possible at all
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: no, thats extended partition. lvm is a whole different ballgame. its a partition in itself, that has some advanced features that you'll prob never use
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, are you sure a mixed lvm/mbr setup is not possible (as i said im not familiar with lvm)
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: you can use lvm, just not with windows tho.
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, so its either lvm for whole /dev/sda or mbr for the whole disk? i cant use windows mbr and ontop of one mbr a linux lvm to subdivide it in lnx-sys/home?
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: no, gpt all of /dev/sda or mbr /dev/sda
<qwebirc759393> glitsj16 - my screen power settings seem fine. I have it set to do nothing when the lid is closed.
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: lvm is a partition in itself. that you can put you linux partitions into into, but you need to leave all but /boot out of it
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, you mean external /boot and swap and rest of linux in lvm?
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: yup
<glitsj16> qwebirc759393: perhaps this might help, but like i said .. not sure if this is still the correct info on current KDE --> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kde-workspace/kcontrol/powerdevil/
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm can i combine uefi-boot and /boot in one mbr fat32? how big should /boot be then?
<hitsujiTMO> syntroPi: no. /boot must be a linux file system. 200mb+ is good
<syntroPi> ok thx
<K`zan> nevyn: Back, apologies, she who commands the kitchen has been appeased :-).
<syntroPi> hitsujiTMO, hmm seems there is no way for separate linux-sys and linux-home on mbr, so i would need uefi, linux, swap, windows instead
<nevyn> mmm..
<jester792514> Hello! Can anyone address a rack server question?
<markovirc_> Hello jester792514
<advx> bye 4 now..
<Marknat> Hello jester792514
<jester792514> I'm trying to install and buy a new rackserver and see U sizes
<jester792514> I don't know if rack servers are pretty standardized in which i can install any rack cpu into a encasing
<jester792514> an*
<hitsujiTMO> jester792514: starting to sound like a question for #hardware
<jester792514> ty
<jester792514> !join #hardware
<K`zan> nevyn: ?
<nevyn> K`zan: lunchtime.
<jester792514> sorry fail<
<nevyn> actually it's afterlunchtime.
<K`zan> Ah, understand, will stand by, thanks!
<K`zan> nevyn: Ah, understand, will stand by, thanks!
<K`zan> nevyn: Gotta fuel the furnace :-).
<hitsujiTMO> jester792514: sorry, that should be ##hardware
<Ronie1> .
<Ronie1> hello
<markovirc_> Hello Ronie1
<Ronie1> hello markovirc
<nevyn> a/win 17
<hitsujiTMO> markovirc_: can you please disable your bot
<lacrymology> just installed kubuntu in my girlfriend's laptop. It shipped with windows 8, and the battery life was HOURS (which is crazy, since it's got a huge screen), and now it's taking less than an hour to drain. Any pointers?
<daftykins> lacrymology: can you link to the spec of it?
<lacrymology> hm..
<lacrymology> give me a minute
<lacrymology> I used to know this
<r0b-> anyone using ATI Vdeo cards in Ubuntu 13.10?
 * r0b- cant seem to get the FGLRX Driver to work
<daftykins> !ati | r0b-
<ubottu> r0b-: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<r0b-> thanks daftykins
<fabio123>  /j #intel-gfx
<r0b-> sigh i have used this guide.
<r0b-> it refused to work for me.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: what card do you have?
<daftykins> r0b-: what happened exactly? any steps fail?
<r0b-> HD6670
<r0b-> my desktop refuses to come up.
<r0b-> like i just see the wallpaper but cant do anything.
<r0b-> the driver i used was Ati's 13.12 driver
<Bashing-om> r0b-: Well, could be a case of no can do, AMD droped support for the 2/2/4X series of cards.
<r0b-> this is supported. its HD6XXX series.
<fabio123> nothing comes near the linux intel driver now
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: did you install driver from amd site?
<r0b-> yes.
<lacrymology> daftykins: I'm pretty sure it's this http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&docname=c03502358
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: remove thrm. install from the repo
<r0b-> i have also tried the fglrx from repo
<lacrymology> daftykins: I'm thinking along the lines of enabling the discrete video card
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: and what version of ubuntu is it?
<r0b-> well its Xubuntu but 13.10
<daftykins> lacrymology: hrmm AMD - yeah is it sporting a funky on-die APU *and* discrete graphics setup? i'd imagine it's giving full power to the discrete without necessarily being used
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: did you run: sudo aticonfig --initial
<r0b-> yes.
<lacrymology> "APU"?
<lacrymology> what does "100%" mean in powertop?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: can you get a terminal with ctrl + alt + t      ?
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: i think we talked yesterday.
<r0b-> hang on.
<lacrymology> and why the hell is my audio codec running "100%" if nothing's sounding
<r0b-> let me install the repo driver again. and i will get bak to you
<r0b-> fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: uninstall the website ones first
<r0b-> i did.
<hitsujiTMO> fglrx
<r0b-> ok its installing.
<r0b-> can i do the aticonfig over ssh or?
<daftykins> lacrymology: i was going to suggest powertop but i'm not sure if it's well maintained
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: delete the old /etc/X11/xorg.conf   before running: sudo aticonfig --initial
<r0b-> ok
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: yes running it over ssh should be fine
<r0b-> ok. give me a few minutes sir :)
<lacrymology> daftykins: funny, I turn off some tunables, and the wakeups/s ratio goes down
<SonikkuAmerica> !info fuse-utils
<ubottu> Package fuse-utils does not exist in saucy
<daftykins> lacrymology: what kinds of things are you turning off?
<r0b-> ok hitsujiTMO just aticonfig --initial?
<r0b-> as root or?
<daftykins> or with sudo
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: root or sudo
<daftykins> only root can write xorg.conf
<r0b-> ok
<r0b-> ok now reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: yup
<maujhsn> Can anybody tell me how to upgrade the vlc media player in ubuntu linux?
<maujhsn> Currently using VLC media player 1.0.6 in ubuntu-10.04!
<r0b-> ok hang on :)
<r0b-> ok rebooting now.
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: you need to upgrade to 12.04. 10.04 is not supported
<lacrymology> daftykins: it says "wireless power saving for interface wlan0", "Autosuspend for USB device foo", etc
<daftykins> lacrymology: but yeah basically it sounds like there's on-die graphics with the CPU as well as graphics with the discrete, so you may want to look into whether that can be setup and either utilised/disabled
<maujhsn> hitsujiTMO  If I don't upgrade to 12.04 than its probably best to leave vlc alone right?
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: nothing. just  wallpaper no mouse or task bar.
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: you cannoy
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: you cannot upgrade vlc or anything on 10.04 desktop
<maujhsn> Why not?
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: its end of life. no longer supported
<maujhsn> hitsujiTMO Yes ok that makes sense!
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: ok. can you open the terminal with ctrl + alt + t           then: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<r0b-> im back in via SSH
<lacrymology> another question... in chromium on ubuntu gnome, when I hit "save page as..." I get a "type" dropdown where I can select html only or webpage, complete. This second option saves all the media files,css, etc as well as the html. In kubuntu that option's not there
<r0b-> what do you need?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: then: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<r0b-> its there.
<r0b-> :)
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829892/
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829893/
<r0b-> first is Xorg the second is the xession-errors
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: cat `date` `ls -l ~/.xession-errors` | pastebinit
<r0b-> that just made errors on terminal
<r0b-> both .xession-error things bitch about brltty
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: date && pastebinit && ls -l ~/.xession-errors | pastebinit
<r0b-> this command doesnt finish :)
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: sorry: date | pastebinit && ls -l ~/.xession-errors | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: ctrl + c on the last one
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829912/
<r0b-> :|
 * r0b- has no idea man
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: and the second one
<r0b-> it didnt read the file
<Ronie> hello
<r0b-> .xession errors is not a folder its a file :)
<markovirc_> Hello Ronie
<Ronie> hello markovirc
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829930/
<r0b-> thats the .xession errors
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: ls -l ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<r0b-> i just told you...
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: i want to see the attributes
<r0b-> -rw------- 1 rob rob 257 Jan 27 22:06 .xsession-errors
<r0b-> :)
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: pastebinit /var/crash/fglrx.0.crash
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829937/
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: lsmod | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829941/
 * r0b- really appreciates your help man
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: dmesg | pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ronie1> hello
<markovirc_> Hello Ronie1
<r0b-> ed #ubuntu
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829953/
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829954/
<r0b-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6829955/
<Ronie1> hello tim
<Ronie1> hello tim
<Ronie1> hello
<markovirc_> Hello Ronie1
<Ronie1> hello marovirc
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<handlebar> markovic: This is not a channel for your bot
<r0b-> ok done.
<r0b-> ran exactly as you posted.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: test now
<r0b-> reboot?
<aFeijo> hi guys, I need to copy /tmp/.htaccess to /var/www/sites/*/files (*/files means over 100 directories), cp fail returning 'omitting directory `.../files/', there is no directory been copied, just a file. Why it fails? I try with cp -r too
<r0b-> or?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: just relog
<r0b-> ill reboot :)
<r0b-> meh
<r0b-> back in a few :)
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: same issue
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: ok. on the gui , can you get up a terminal with: ctrl + alt + t
<r0b-> no.
<r0b-> its the same no gui just the wallpaper.
<r0b-> no mouse or anything
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: even if you hit ctrl + alt + t ?
<r0b-> no.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: can you log into the guest account?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: is the same issue in the guest account?
<r0b-> I wonder if XFCE does not like the driver.
<totesmuhgoats> hey guys
 * r0b- is using Xubuntu not Normal Ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: ahh kk.
<daftykins> do what hitsujiTMO suggests r0b-, to test a blank xfce config, or move/rename ~/.config/xfce*
<totesmuhgoats> i installed a new desktop enviroment to try it out and i decided i don't like it, problem is it installed a bunch of packages that have really cluttered up my system and made it hard to find what i want, extra file manager, terminal, image viewer, there's 2 of everything
<AMAX> alguém sabe me dizer se mudou muito da versão 12 para a 13 ?
<daftykins> anywho bed time, so i shall stop treading on hitsujiTMO's capable toes ^_^
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: or can you create a new account and test
<r0b-> ill try that.
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: lol, no problems there :P
<totesmuhgoats> is there a way to remove not just the package, but all the packages that were installed with it?
<totesmuhgoats> because just removing the desktop would still leave the extra tools behind
<r0b-> brb
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: "apt-cache showpkg whatever-desktop" will show you all the packages and dependancies of that desktop
<daftykins> totesmuhgoats: then, you could copy and paste all those packages into "sudo apt-get remove <those packages>"
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: well that desktop probably has some overlap with the desktop that was already installed no?
<daftykins> then you'd install the full DE package of what you *do* want (:
<ermac0> aFeijo, cp  /tmp/.htaccess /var/www/sites/files/ , make sure are owner of those directories or sudo.
<daftykins> or do the showpkg command for that one too, and compare
<totesmuhgoats> daftykins: i can dig it, thanks
<daftykins> np
<aFeijo> ermac0, I'm using the root user. But I just try with sudo, same error
<ermac0> use -r with the syntax above
<r0b-> it works halfass on a new account.
<r0b-> so i may try renaming my users xfce config
<aFeijo> ermac0, I did
<aFeijo> ermac0, no errors then, but the file is not copied
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. I've always used Clonezilla to copy my music drive to another music drive. These drives do not carry the OS or any other files/data. But, if I'm cloning a partition on drive D to drive E and neither has the OS, data files, etc. . . I can just umount the partition I want to clone and then use partclone, correct? I don't need to boot from the Clonezilla CD, etc.
<r0b-> brb
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: so config issue then :(   did you try renaming ~/.config/xfce* as daftykins suggested to reset the xfce settings? might be easier that porting everything to a new account
<r0b-> THANK YOU hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: np
<r0b-> i renamed my xfce config and it works )
<r0b-> :)
<gmachine_24> any help on my partclone question......... please..............................
<r0b-> I just gotta reconfigure my Task menues and wallpaper.
<r0b-> :) Much appreciated hitsujiTMO :)
<daftykins> gmachine_24: backing up on the same disk is REALLY not going to help
<r0b-> i feel half dumb now :(
<daftykins> oh no you said different drives, nm
<r0b-> I will have to remember that.
<r0b-> so i guess i can delete my old xfce config?
<r0b-> or keep it?
<r0b-> \o
<gmachine_24> daftykins I'm sorry but if you read what I read you will see I am backing up from one drive to another ... so maybe don't be so condescending
<gmachine_24> it would REALLY help if you read what I actually wrote
<gmachine_24> yeah. didn't think so. loser.
<lacrymology> should lspci show all graphic cards regardless of if they have the right drivers or not? I'm trying to figure out if my graphics card is discrete or not
<hitsujiTMO> lacrymology: yup it would
<hitsujiTMO> lacrymology: in later cards hybrid cards, some are not under "VGA" but "3D" aswell
<AncientTech> Greetings, Hope I'm in active channel, I have a nag-problem-question about k3b Burning software..
<proteus-F10> how to change interface
<lacrymology> hitsujiTMO: it appears as a VGA, and no intel card, so I guess it's not hybrid..
<lacrymology> hitsujiTMO: so the question remains, why under windows the battery lasts about 4x as much?
<hitsujiTMO> lacrymology: what card is it?
<mssmss> Hello ... I have 12.04.2 LTS installed and am unable to update due to linux-image-generic-pae dependency problems ... can anyone help me ?
<markovirc_> Hello mssmss
<hitsujiTMO> lacrymology: usually thats down to power management. You may need to install the proprietary drivers to get improved power management. The open drivers get a massive improvement in 14.04 with this
<Ben64> mssmss: pastebin "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mssmss> Here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830126/
<mssmss> Ben64......will get them for you ...
<Ben65> hello
<markovirc_> Hello Ben65
<maujhsn> hitsujiTMO Hello again. i have a question a Q about the gnome terminal! How to I set preferences so that I  can select all, cut and paste a full .xml docment using the nano editor? The default only allows me to select just the current page.
<mssmss> sudo apt-get update results : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830134/
<lacrymology> hitsujiTMO: my lspci output looks stupidly small.. <20 devices listed
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: not sure to be honest. don't use nano that heavy myself.
<lacrymology> any options I'm missing?
<hitsujiTMO> lacrymology: thats normal
<lacrymology> if you say so =)
<mssmss> sudo apt-get upgrade result : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830135/
<maujhsn> hitsujiTMO OK, Can another editor do it?
<phunyguy> hello
<markovirc_> Hello phunyguy
<hitsujiTMO> maujhsn: in terminal emacs should.
<AncientTech> Greetings, Hope I'm in active channel, I have a nag-problem-question about k3b Burning software..
<AncientTech> As I'm starting a new project, I have an upper window (source) and lower window (burnlist).
<AncientTech> "Before", it was showing be both  directories and individual files within the source directory in the upper window (source).
<AncientTech> I seem to have inadvertently changed the upper window (source) to just displaying directories, instead of showing directories  and files.
<AncientTech> What did I do??
<FloodBot1> AncientTech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maujhsn> hitsujiTMO I got it...gedit allows me to select a whole document!
<mssmss> Ben65: this has been a vexing problem as I have not been able to update for quite some time now ...I have looked at all the forums, but have not been able to figure out a proper solution...
<IdleOne> hello
<markovirc_> Hello IdleOne
<hitsujiTMO> lacrymology: what is the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Ben64> mssmss: what does the command "uname -a" return?
<mssmss> Linux orange 3.2.0-58-generic-pae #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 18:00:02 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic-pae_3.2.0.58.69_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-generic-pae_3.2.0.58.69_i386.deb
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: then rerun: sudo apt-get -f install
<macbar99> ciao
<hitsujiTMO> !list > macbar99
<ubottu> macbar99, please see my private message
<macbar99> ok
<AncientTech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830188/plain/
<AncientTech> Greetings, Hope I'm in active channel, I have a nag-problem-question about k3b Burning software..
<AncientTech> As I'm starting a new project, I have an upper window (source) and lower window (burnlist).
<AncientTech> "Before", it was showing be both  directories and individual files within the source directory in the upper window (source).
<AncientTech> I seem to have inadvertently changed the upper window (source) to just displaying directories, instead of showing directories  and files.
<AncientTech> What did I do??
<FloodBot1> AncientTech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knopwob> AncientTech: please listen to the Bot
<AncientTech> Trying to relearn after 30 yrs..
<hitsujiTMO> !enter | AncientTech this would be a better response
<ubottu> AncientTech this would be a better response: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hitsujiTMO> AncientTech: there may be more users that can help you in #kubuntu
<AncientTech> Thx, I'll go there..tried at K3b, but only 2 users there..
<AncientTech> How does one use the paste.ubuntu??
<IdleOne> AncientPC: my guess is you somehow disabled something in the View settings. Check the menu and see if there is anything that pops out at you
<hitsujiTMO> AncientTech: #kde could be a helpful channel too for it
<AncientTech> Thx guys.. I did UNIX and XENIX back in the 80's...Sure has changed since then..so many OS, so many Apps, blows my mind..
<hitsujiTMO> people actually used xenix?
<flos> AncientTech, the k3b will store config files in ~/.config . maybe you can move those files to a backup and restart the k3b
<AncientTech> IdleOne wins the prize...settings..panel..contents...thx
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Lognic> ubunt stuck at installing system
<AncientTech> flos - I will check that out...still figuring out where stuff is stored... Thx.
<Lognic> ubuntu stuck at installing system
<Diplomatico> I want to mount an image in a certain folder and this is the output: is write-protected, mounting read-only. (and I can't access the files, they don't show when ls)
<Lognic> ubunt stuck at installing system
<mssmss> Hi BenHi Ben65
<Diplomatico> I mounted as a root, and it doesn't work...
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: what type of image and what command are you using to mount exactly?
<mssmss> got knocked out of irc due to power loss..
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-generic-pae_3.2.0.58.69_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-generic-pae_3.2.0.58.69_i386.deb
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: then rerun: sudo apt-get -f install
<Diplomatico>  mount crunchbang*.iso /mnt/tmp2 -o loop,uid=1000,gid=1000
<mssmss> thanks hitsujiTMO
<mssmss> let me try that
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: and ls -l /mnt/tmp2 produces no output?
<Diplomatico> ls no output.Have to try the other one...wait
<Diplomatico> Or is it one command altogether?
<mssmss> hitsujiTMO : here's the result of wget .....
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: single command: ls -l /mnt/tmp2
<Diplomatico> ok...
<Diplomatico> let me try
<Lognic> ubunt stuck at installing system
<Diplomatico> That worked hitsujiTMO, but I don't understand why ls didn't!
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: whats the output of: pwd
<mssmss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830234/
<Lognic> ubunt stuck at installing system
<flos> ./.kde/share/apps/k3b and ./.kde/share/config/k3brc
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Bashing-om> Lognic: Hi ! Where are you stuck at, if dual booting Windows, I run !
<Diplomatico> The output of pwd shows the folder...
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: did you cd to /mnt/tmp2  before you mounted?
<Lognic> stuck at installing system after wiping out windows xp
<Diplomatico> No.
<Diplomatico> I'm supposed to??
<crosbymichael> what is cli installer found on the ubuntu mini isos called?
<mssmss> hitsujiTMO: here's the result from sudo apt-get ... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830235/
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: no, if you had your pwd would be /mnt/tmp2 on the hard drive, not /mnt/tmp2 the mount point
<mssmss> it still fails
<Bashing-om> Lognic: explain your process and what has happened, All that you should need to do is boot the disk, choose install, answere a few simpke questions, and the install wizard do it thing, over and done with,
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: we'll fix that
<Diplomatico> I don't understand, I'm trying to mount an iso in a folder in my hard drive!
<mssmss> ok..thanks .. it's looks like updater is going around in circles ...
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic-pae_3.2.0.58.69_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i linux-image-generic-pae_3.2.0.58.69_i386.deb
<Diplomatico> The .iso is in the hard drive, in a certain folder, i want to mount it in another folder within the same hdd
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: then once again, sudo apt-get -f install
<Lognic> Bashing-om:so, it was early finished when it just froze normally, i haven't done anything that I'm no supposed to do.
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: cd /mnt/tmp2
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: ls
<Diplomatico> No output.
<Diplomatico> But it did when i aded -l ...
<mssmss> OK...trying that ...
<Bashing-om> Lognic: Well, Where is the installer hanging ? What was the last questiion you answered ? - Did you check the .iso file check sum ?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: so what do now you get from: ls -l
<Diplomatico> I get the list of the files, a lot.
<Diplomatico> But it's supposed to do that just with ls, isn't it?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: but nothing for ls?   hmm, a little bizarre
<Diplomatico> That's true.
<Lognic> Bashing-om:hanging at the any questions screen,i gave it my keyboard layout.
<Diplomatico> Could it be that I've been messing around with chown?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: that chould have no effect
<Diplomatico> Ok.
<hitsujiTMO> should*
<Diplomatico> Maybe it could be that I had a normal user terminal opened as the same time as a root terminal?? I can't remember which one I used for what.
<Ronie1> kernel 3.2.29 is good?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: bit ls and ls -l are essentiall the exact same thing, just different output formats
<Diplomatico> Still strange...
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: very
<Diplomatico> But did we resolve the read-only mount??
<Ronie1> Diplomatico:kernel 3.2.29 is good?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: its a cd image. its by its nature read only
<Lognic> Bashing-om:hanging at the any questions screen,i gave it my keyboard layout.
<Bashing-om> Lognic: Wow that is early on in the install process. UMMm,. XP box -> ; pentium 4 processor ?
<Diplomatico> Ok.But they can be copied if I want to??
<Diplomatico> the files I mean.
<mssmss> hitsujiTMO : looks better now ....http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830272/
<VossArtesian> Hello, i am trying to install 12.04 LTS from a USB to my eeePC netbook.  Currently it has 2 partitions and windows is installed on one.  I want to wipe the whole disk and start fresh with ubuntu but im very confused by my options in the partition editor, can anyone help?
<mssmss> should I try and update now ?
<hitsujiTMO> mssmss: yup
<stuppy> hello - I have a question about ssh. I disabled passwd auth and root login and added my user and public key. Can login fine, but a bit too fine. I am wondering if ubuntu might be caching my key or something because the server is not prompting me for a password now when I ssh user@ip or ssh <Host from ~/.ssh/config> even if I comment out the relevant  config section. BUT, on a different computer runnng a live session, I am seeing
<stuppy>  permission denied (publickey). so I bevlive it's secure, but am curious why no denial on my original comp. Any insight would be appreciated. thanks.
<Lognic> bashing om: yep, P4 processor
<Diplomatico> Thank you a lot Hatsu!
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: key auth is instead of password auth so that sounds fine. did you restart the ssh daemon after changing the configs?
<Bashing-om> Lognic: Is this the flagship ubuntu distribution that you are attempting to install ?, Lubuntu will be a much better option on a p4 .
<stuppy> @VossArtesian, is there not an option to use entire disc? That's usually an option and that seems like what you were looking for. The other non-manual option would be side-by-side, which would be dual boot.
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO. yes, 2x sudo service ssh reload
<Lognic> bashing-om: the ubuntu from the website
<VossArtesian> stuppy: there is an option to erase everything and install, but after choosing that it gives me 2 partitions to choose from
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO - same with sudo service ssh restart as reload
<Adrian0079> i have a PC with dual monitor(one DVI and Display Port) , but one of it ( on Display Port ) don't come up , any fix to that? ATI HD7650 / ubuntu 13.10, also i can see both monitors on ubuntu "Display" setting .
<Bashing-om> Lognic: can you boot the liveDVD to "try ubuntu" mode so we can see some system specs, I bet no can install "ubuntu", Will be better with Lubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> Adrian0079: whats the output of: xrandr
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: are you editing ~/.ssh/config on the server?
<stuppy> @VossArtesian - you can also choose the manual method, and delete the partitions, create one full-disc partition, and then install.
<Bashing-om> Lognic: I know by now you are frustrated as well as aggravated, we will get through this, Take a bit of time to read up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE .
<stuppy> @<VossArtesian> just back-up to where you chose entire-disk and find the manual option.
<VossArtesian> stuppy: im starting to think im an idiot and theres actually 2 drives inside the machine, because removing the partition does nothing but create seperate free spaces
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: theres no denial on the original as it has your pub key
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO no. editing local ~/.ssh/config and remote ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Diplomatico> VossArtesian, I think that the two partitions you are looking at are the MBR and the C: The first is used by the system.
<stuppy>  @hitsujiTMO - how would it know where to find my key after I comment out that section of the .ssh/config? I'm not using the stadard id_rsa file for that server either, so it should need to know which file to find it in I would think.
<VossArtesian> Diplomatico: its C and D, drives, aside from that there is also was seems to be a system file, and the USB im booting from
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: are you using ssh-agent?
<VossArtesian> Diplomatico: c drive has windows and is about 4gb, d drive is about 8.5 gb
<Diplomatico> Ok, I 'm no pro, but I can remember when i installed ubuntu is that just drag the edges of the partition editor and you'll get the partition you want.
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO - is ssh-agent used by default on ubuntu desktop and/or server. it's installed by default.
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO I am not invoking it explicitly
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: its not used by default.i'd assume that since you are using such a config it may be getting invoked and caching the key. have you tried uncommenting and then rebooting?
<VossArtesian> Diplomatico: ok, thanks  im just giving up for now because the install failed twice once on each partition
<mssmss> hitsujiTMO: my internet connection is iffy ... Update is stuck at "Applying Changes" ...I'll try again latr and let you know .. thanks ...
<stuppy>  @hitsujiTMO - do you think it's a local or remote thing? I have not rebooted. I wanted to get it all squared before rebooting to avoid getting locked out.
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: i mean rebooting the client
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO - screw it - caution to the wind. rebooting.
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO - I'll try. I'll be back in 5. Thanks for the ssh-agent may be caching mental link.
<Diplomatico> HitsujiTMO, now i can't access to the folders on those mounted files, i type cd  and the output is: bash: cd: boot: No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: whats the output of: ls -l /mnt/tmp2/boot
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: sounding like a corrupt iso
<Diplomatico> ok , i did that cd command in the tmp1 folder, have to try it in tmp2 in another iso...
<tucemiux> anyone know how safe it is to install software via ppa??
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: depends on the ppa. some are good, some are awful
<Diplomatico> It happened the same in the tmp2 folder, i have 5 in total.
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: all different iso's or the same iso mount 5 times?
<Diplomatico> And the thing is that mounting using the file explorer mounts it with no problem , and i can see the files and everything.
<Diplomatico> I don't think it's corrupted.
<tucemiux> hitsujiTMO, im thinking about security, I want to install java jdk from a ppa using webupd8
<Diplomatico> 5 different isos.
<Diplomatico> 5 diferent tmp folders.
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: remount them, but use only option: -o loop                      no uid or anything
<Ronie> how to upgrade to a newer kernel?
<Diplomatico> ok...Do i have to umount them first?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: yup
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux:  webupd8 is pretty safe. that pulls java from the oracle site using the same method as the flash-installer
<Diplomatico> I'm mounting as root, is it ok?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: that should not matter at all. its still a read only file system
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<k3pl3r16> evening everyone
<The_Woodsman> if i wanted to FTP into my ubuntu machine from my windows one, how exactly would i do that? I usually use winSCP when getting files from my school but I don't know my laptop's host name and stuff to make the connection
<Diplomatico> Watch this!!  in the tmp1 folder I get this output when i umount the iso:   umount: backbox-3.13-i386 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Diplomatico> Evening kepler.
<tucemiux> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the 411, you did the nsa a good service
<Diplomatico> But I could ls -l the files...How can it say is not mounted?
<hitsujiTMO> huh?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: sudo umount /mnt/tmp1
<Diplomatico> Ok...
<k3pl3r16> Diplomatico, is it mounted in a different place?
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: Evening, so, what brings you to ubuntu's help channel ?
<k3pl3r16> like hitsujiTMO  said maybe not tmp1
<Diplomatico> I suppose it is mounted in tmp1, because there is were i can ls -l the files.
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, seeing if I can help out
<Diplomatico> I could see the list.
<k3pl3r16> Diplomatico, do you have a symbolic link to another dir?
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: Will, then I go back to lurking and learning.
<Diplomatico> I don't know.
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, hahaha sometimes it's good to just sit back
<Diplomatico> But now i did  sudo umount /mnt/tmp1 and when I ls -l the folder it says 0 total.
<Diplomatico> So it seems that it mounts in that folder
<k3pl3r16> Diplomatico, when you mounted it did you use sudo?
<Diplomatico> Not sudo, i was at root.
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: It's been busy, and honestly, this is the first I have kicked back.
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, whats been happening? is there a pattern or something?
<Diplomatico> And in the file explorer the folders tmp1 trough 5 the icon shows a lock.
<k3pl3r16> BRB beer run
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: problem installs and updates mostly .
<loki_> hey guys, quick and easy question.  if I want to format a 3TB drive I can use gParted to do so, correcT?
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - restarted client. ~/.ssh/config remains uncommented. reconnect to remote server user@ip - it prompted for my private key password to decrypt but it still logged in without needing the config info. It's a little scary
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, haven't had any issues so far running 13.10 with backports
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om,  I did with my other laptop using a Haswell chip get random schreen freezes
<k3pl3r16> screen
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: ok. don't uncomment. remove and try again.
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: nope. besides installs 13.10 is clean.
<tucemiux> hitsujiTMO, the comment was just in case you wanted me to use that ppa in err
<loki_> soo....gparted to format 3TB/4TB drive? is ok?
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: Random is tough to deal with ! What are your thoughts now ? Graphics ?
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - woops - type-o. I meant "remains commneted"
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: ahh. well all i can say anything from webupd8 is usually pretty solid
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, I got the intel driver installer and so far things are straight.
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, used to freeze on minimize to the launcher and you have to click on the icon
<k3pl3r16> Now no worries
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: The people upstairs have done a bunch, a lot of efort gone into that layer.
<K`zan> nevyn: catch ya on the morrow, appreciate your efforts to unconfuse me :-).
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, waiting to really test Mir when this becomes stable enough. I prefer testing on metal rather then just VM
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: Have ya seen the 13.10 graphics bragg postings ?
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, nah what is it? got link?
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - thinking to kill ssh-agent on the client and see if that blocks.
<tucemiux> hitsujiTMO, would you happen to know of a reliable ppa for eclipse?
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: don't use eclipse i'm afriad
<nevyn> mmm.
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: some; http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/hybrid-graphics-with-amd-and-nvidia-in-ubuntu-13-10-and-12-04-3/1144 ; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics ; http://rudrageek.com/linux-now-supports-hybrid-graphics-systems-ubuntu-13-10/ .
<loki_> hey guys, question about disk utility.  is there a way to gather the same information from command line?
<tucemiux> hitsujiTMO, looks like there's an official eclipse ppa o.O
<Jordan_U> loki_: Yes, though what command you run depends on what information you want specifically.
<loki_> Jordan_U: I think SMARTCtl tells me most of the info I desire.  was just curious more than anything else.
<Bashing-om> loki_: sure, there is nothing one can do from the GUI that can not be done from terminal, what info ya looking for ?
<loki_> Bashing-om: basically the same info that disk utility displays
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - Killed ssh-agent. not showing up in htop. config commented out, reconnection to server just the same, straight into it.
<hitsujiTMO> tucemiux: i think thats actually outdated tho
<sammy> hey ubuntu-ers from the southwestern US- what mirror do you use? I am having no luck finding a speedy mirror :(
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: rename ~/.ssh/config reboot and retry
<Bashing-om> loki_: Ya mean somethings like df -h , sudo fdisk -l  , sudo parted -l ??
<loki_> possibly.  and smart data.  disk serial number, etc.
<_joey> I have a third party deb package with no documentation. How do I find out what dependencies are required for the package?
<Bashing-om> loki_: I would have to look hard, how about smartmontools (??) .
<loki_> Bashing-om: ok cool.  already have that installed :D.
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, looks like rudrageek is talking about AMD and NVIDIA
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, I have a newer Intel integrated
<loki_> next question...seeing something odd from fdisk.  it's likely because the drives are formatted as GPT, but could someone take a look a what I am seeing and provide feedback?
<Flannel> _joey: dpkg --info package.deb
<Bashing-om> loki_: fdisk does not deal with GPI, try Gdisk .
<Bashing-om> loki_: GPT*
<loki_> Bashing-om: The drive was formatted with gParted, was just looking at the output of fdisk -l
<loki_> let me try to DL gdisk
<_joey> Flannel: thanks
<loki_> Bashing-om: getting error 2
<Ben64> loki_: pastebin full command and error
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: I do not have much experience with the Intel chips. but a lot hs been done with sswitchable graphics, Not real sure how much effort has gone into Intel, as Intel works so close with us.
<loki_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6830473/
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - this is getting weird. renamed config config.bak, rebooted, ssh user@ip -> prompt for passphrase to decrypt private key and connected.
<Bashing-om> loki_:  Error 2 from what ?
<loki_> Bashing-om: check the paste
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: you need to specify the drive with gdisk
<loki_> just ran gdisk -l
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: oooohhhh
<loki_> let's check again
<Bashing-om> loki_:  k
<whoDc> is there a way to roll back a failed upgrade?
<whoDc> 12.04 decided to upgrade to 12.10 :) now i cant use the installer.. :D  and a lot does work.
<whoDc> apparently it done a partitial upgrade
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, always been good to me. I do not do gaming on a massive scale so ....
<Bashing-om> loki_: give gdisk a target as in -> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda see what results.
<loki_> Bashing-om: yep.  getting the info now :D
<loki_> thanks guys!
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: Intel are great chips, lots of muscel to make them so - They got to protect thier market share too !
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - haha. renaming ~/.ssh, now that blocks access!
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: what about just ~/.ssh/config ?
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: I personally prefer AMD, Little guys had to work harder, Good products to get where they are now.
<stuppy> it worked just find with rename of config to config.bak + reboot. just had to enter key decryption passphrase.
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - find* fine
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, I'm a cheap bas$*rd
<k3pl3r16> Bashing-om, lol
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: ok, so maybe the config is ignoreing the "#"'s ?
<Bashing-om> k3pl3r16: careful, my better half reserves the term for me .
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - wow. I have 7 entries in config, all grouped by commented sections. It would have to not be phased  by any of the non-matching syntax that my descriptive comments are using then.
<stuppy> @HitsujiTMO - I don't think it can ignore the '#'s -  while $shh user@ip connects, $shh host(from config file) hangs when it's #ed. somehow, it knows where to look independent of config.
<Myrtti> hi
<MarGul> whats the easiest way to share a 25GB file over the network if I use xubuntu? I have been looking at samba but cant really get it to work. Is there not any share folders? I have xubuntu on both of the devices where I want to transfer the file
<gordonjcp> MarGul: scp
<MarGul> gordonjcp: When I goodle scp I get the feeling like it is some kind of ssh? I guess I could just install ssh on my desktop to drop off the file. But with ubuntu you can just "share" folders, thought there were something similar for xubuntu
<MAD_51> Morning!
<lifechamp> how to use SSD as cache, not just for programs, but for server storage of most recent accessed data, such as photos, etc?
<meet_praveen> how can i upgrade python2.6 to 2.7 in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<aeon-ltd> meet_praveen: if it's not on the repos you need to find a ppa or compile it
<stuppy> @hitsujiTMO - checked in with the openssh irc again and it seems ssh-agent is storing my key fingerprints $ssh-add -l with reboot persistence, which seems to be identifying the appropriate key without the need for ~/.ssh/config's directions. Thanks for your time and assistance.
<meet_praveen> aeon-ltd: how?
<aeon-ltd> meet_praveen: google for ppas
<aeon-ltd> !compile | meet_praveen
<ubottu> meet_praveen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hitsujiTMO> stuppy: sweet, glad you got to the bottom of it
<aeon-ltd> meet_praveen: or you can wait til it is in the ubuntu repos
<kry> Hallo
<kry> Is there any way to change where Ubuntu Software Centre installs the programs?
<echopleks> any help for a noob struggling hard with a live USB Xubuntu install?
<kry> I guess no helpers are online atm
<echopleks> ah well
<echopleks> it is late :)
<kry> Where you live, perhaps
<kry> It's bright daylight in Europa, so I would found it strange, if there was no one here.
<whoDc> u cant change it kry
<aeon-ltd> echopleks: what's the current situation?
<whoDc> if space issue: apt autoclean
<whoDc> try clear /tmp too
<whoDc> or apt clean
<nimfatest> chuj
<whoDc> rm -fr /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<whoDc> too
<nimfatest> jebać was
<kry> So where does it install by default?
<echopleks> aeon-ltd, I keep getting the message "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" after trying to boot from the USB
<Falus> Siemanko
<whoDc> /usr/lib
<echopleks> ive tried multiple drives, checked the MD5 sums, tried xubuntu 13.10 and 12.10
<echopleks> i should note i had 13.10 working for a couple weeks but after a reboot i wasnt able to SSH in or get the video card to post
<Falus> Co tam ptaszki
<Falus> ?
<echopleks> so i decided id start again and re-install...so formatted the USB i was running it off of as well as the Live USB, did everything the same
<whoDc> 12.10 is just as bad echopleks :) for me heh
<kry> If I copy the whole directory, will the program still be able to run?
<aeon-ltd> i'm gonna be honest, you've tried all the ideas i would've suggested. sorry i can't help
<echopleks> damn
<whoDc> kry: no but u can make symlinks
<echopleks> thats been the same with everything ive found in forums too
<echopleks> seriously at a loss here
<kry> What is that?
<aula> Hii
<Falus> mango
<Falus> fuck
<aula> Anybody talk spanish?
<aeon-ltd> echopleks: no cd drive?
<kry> !symlinks
<aeon-ltd> aula: nada
<aeon-ltd> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Falus> Dick
<echopleks> nah; well i have one i could plug in but no CD's or DVDs to burn
<Falus> Dick
<Falus> Fuck
<aula> Jujuju
<FloodBot1> Falus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aula> Okok
<whoDc> ln -s target linkName
<Falus> I have big dick and you have small dick
<aeon-ltd> echopleks: i'm thinking the usb port might be the problem
<echopleks> aeon-ltd also tried virtually every USB port
<echopleks> and made sure to avoid 3.0
<aeon-ltd> that was the worst troll/spam performance i've ever witnessed
<kry> So I link the targets .deb to a linkname I give?
<leeyaa> hello guys
<leeyaa> do you know how to fix this error for apache NC::MemCache: libapr_memcache.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?
<echopleks> i notice that even after flashing the drive and resetting CMOS on my MOBO, i still see "ubuntu" as a boot option
<whoDc> no Kry: u can install something elsewhere if compile urself. then make symbolx link
<echopleks> is that normal?
<echopleks> or could its persistence be an issue
<whoDc> leeyaa: yes :)
<kry> But basically it would be simplier to uninstall USC and do everything manually? Will then it ask where I want to install programs?
<leeyaa> whoDc: any tips? :)
<leeyaa> im not sure what am i missing
<whoDc> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/my_library/path.to.so
<whoDc> leeyaa: check also: /etc/ld.so.conf
<whoDc> and add there then need run ldconfig after
<kry> How often do I have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<whoDc> kry: why do u want to reinstall ubuntu? :)
<leeyaa> whoDc: so add whereever is my lbrary to ld.so ?
<whoDc> ye leeyaa
<kry> In case it goes wrong, as windows does sometimes
<whoDc> kry: u can usually fix problems thou rather than take the easy option out ie reinstalling waste of time and effort
<whoDc> you have "repair" option anyhow... boot choice. where it will load min then can login to the "messed up sys" to repair it
<kry> I have to reinstall Windows at every half year, but if Ubuntu manages to encounter that slowment like it does not (slow, sometimes freezes at booting, etc.), I'm better off at reinstalling, rather than trying to fix it manually
<kry> Especially, since I'm not Linux interpid
<whoDc> heh? reinstall easy option out.
<whoDc> there is a sort of recovery option now within setup Kry: if ur that lazy, which will leave ur personal files alone :)
<whoDc> i havent reinstalled windows for years :) and never linux.. yet :)
<kry> I was thinking about making a system drive (10-50 GBs) and a files drive (500GBs), and if there are some problem, I will just format the system drive, and the rest remains untouched
<kry> That's why I want USC to install files on the 500GB drive instead the small one.
<whoDc> there is no need for above: as mentioned ^^ u there is option to user files be ...  it will detect existing install then give the option, which in effect is sort of recovery option
<Ben64> its very rare that you'll need to install because of some problem. that really is a windows thing
<leeyaa> whoDc: thanks ill try that out after i fix my damn connection to that vm
<Ben64> the last time i installed was in 2006
<whoDc> better fix, rather than reinstall :)
<kry> Another thing is, I have an another hard drive, which is formatted (and preferably remain, as it is moved between computers) in NTFS (WinXP), will I have to know something quirky about it?
<Ben64> ntfs works fine
<kry> Okay, thanks.
<kry> I'm just starting to change to Ubuntu, but it's not user friendly at maximum.
<whoDc> if its empty anyhow why not reformat?
<WHAT_UP> i have a zip file with 1 text file in it. why is unzip -fj blah.zip just telling me "Archive:  blah.zip" rather than actually inflating the text file?
<Ben64> kry: ubuntu is very friendly, just different than windows
<WHAT_UP> nevermind that question
<leeyaa> whoDc: hm still doesnt start
<kry> You mean, by constantly editing sudoers or etc/fstab just to change something simple?
<whoDc> leeyaa: post line used and path
<leeyaa> D_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/apr/lib/libapr_memcache.so.0
<leeyaa> this is where library is located
<Ben64> kry: normally never have to edit either of those
<whoDc> LD_LIBRARY
<leeyaa> yes with LD sorry
<leeyaa> ah lol
<kry> At least Win has tooltips everywhere, in Ubuntu I have a lot of things I suck it finding the first, and have to look it up on the internet after a few hours.
<leeyaa> ffs vm dropped again
<leeyaa> so yeah i used LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/apr/lib/libapr_memcache.so.0
<whoDc> did u do ldconfig after leeyaa
<leeyaa> and then ldconfig
<leeyaa> is there a way to confirm it ?
<whoDc> ye cant remem off hand thou :)
<whoDc> had simular issue last week with eggdrop :) to get the lib to load
<leeyaa> sigh
<leeyaa> ;p
<whoDc> printenv    / env
<whoDc> should show if the path is added to envoirment
<leeyaa> by env you mean library ?
<whoDc> no thats envoirment
<whoDc>  LD_LIBRARY_PATH /pathto/lib
<whoDc> leeyaa: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location
<geirha> alternatively you can create a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ containing the line: /usr/local/apr/lib
<leeyaa> whoDc: hm so it should be LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/apr/lib/libapr_memcache.so.0 ?
<leeyaa> im using very old ubuntu btw if that matters
<geirha> then after running ''sudo ldconfig'', all programs will be able to find that apr_memcache library
<geirha> leeyaa: minus the filename
<whoDc> ye: but make sure u keep the existing paths there too
<kry> Thanks for the help, bye.
<geirha> LD_LIBRARY_PATH should contain a list of directories, not paths to library files
<leeyaa> i see
<leeyaa> right so ill add a file to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ does it matter name >
<geirha> leeyaa: must end with .conf. apr.conf perhaps
<leeyaa> i dont have such directory btw
<whoDc> just add direct to ld.so.conf then
<leeyaa> and add path, not actual lib yes ?
<whoDc> y
<leeyaa> same thing ;p
<whoDc> hm :> pass then
<geirha> leeyaa: After editing ld.so.conf, you need to run  sudo ldconfig
<leeyaa> geirha: i did
<geirha> leeyaa: and if you run   ldconfig -p   do you see the library?
<Temper> so i installed ubuntu on a N2550 atom cpu system.. after grub it's just a black screen..
<leeyaa> geirha: no
<leeyaa> the weird thing is on another vm apache starts without adding this
<syntroPi> how can i launch an app from lenses? it always just searched for files???
<geirha> leeyaa: file /usr/local/apr/lib/libapr_memcache.so.0 /bin/bash     does file say that both /bin/bash and that so file are 64 bit ELF?
<leeyaa> no it says it cant find it
<faugusztin> Temper: that board has that cursed IGP it seems
<geirha> leeyaa: can't find what?
<Temper> faugusztin, i would of said it is the worlds biggest POS $%#^#$%&
<leeyaa> ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/apr/lib/libapr_memcache.so.0'
<Temper> but seriosuly, i installed ubuntu server which is no gui
<leeyaa> thats the error geirha
<Temper> how the hell is the video messed up?
<leeyaa> and yes there is no memcache.so.0
<leeyaa> there is just memcache.so
<faugusztin> Temper: probably running framebuffer ?
<geirha> leeyaa: ... oh, so it's actually an apache module
<faugusztin> Temper: if you can ssh in, try to boot it in true text mode : http://askubuntu.com/questions/92276/how-do-i-boot-into-true-text-mode
<Temper> well in grub i press e and remove load_video and gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode to no avail
<geirha> leeyaa: but where did libapr_memcache.so.0 come into the picture?
<leeyaa> strace, when i try to start it
<Temper> i wish i could ssh in.. i would be done.. it didn't find my wireless card on setup either..
<leeyaa> it is veery weird setup, not mine
<Temper> i am trying to setup a firewall.. so no screen will be needed..
<leeyaa> geirha: so you think it is apache module problem ?
<faugusztin> Temper: did you try boot parameter text ?
<Temper> no
<Temper> do i put that after the linux ro?
<faugusztin> Temper: at the place you would have "quiet splash"
<geirha> leeyaa: just install it then.  sudo apt-get install libapr-memcache0
<Temper> that's just it there is no quiet splash
<leeyaa> i tried that
<leeyaa> apache is compiled from source
<faugusztin> Temper: then yes, after ro
<Temper> no go
<faugusztin> Temper: you could also try vga16fb.modeset=0
<geirha> leeyaa: did the package install? you still have no libapr_memcache  in ldconfig -p output?
<Temper> faugusztin, same spot?
<faugusztin> Temper: yes
<Temper> it seems like none of these options are actually doing anything..
<faugusztin> Temper: just a question - you are trying to use 32-bit OS, right ?
<Temper> faugusztin, nope 64bit
<Temper> it is a 64bit cpu
<faugusztin> Temper: GMA 3650 is 32-bit only
<Temper> i do not need graphics what so ever
<Temper> like nada..
<Temper> text is great.. if it would work
<faugusztin> sure, but it seems it doesn't want to do anything in 64-bit mode ?
<Temper> grub works.. and the loader works until after the swap message..
<Temper> i guess i can try that but the nfs kernel server has issues in 32bit mode
<faugusztin> or you could put in a external graphics card, probably a PCI card (most N2550 boards have that slot)
<Temper> faugusztin, nope..
<Temper> this is a real gem..
<faugusztin> Temper: ah, another one :)
<faugusztin> Temper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/blank-screen-after-boot-4175474380/ video=LVDS-1:d
<meet_praveen> aeon-ltd: i installed 2.7 but how to change default compiler ?
<Temper> i have had this pos for like a year and haven't used it at all because of these issues
<faugusztin> Temper: GMA 3600 kernel DRM driver in 3.3.0 (as included in Mageia) always assumes a LVDS panel is present (as would be the case on netbooks but not on mini-ITX boards) and for some reason it defaults to a 1920x1080 panel.
<Temper> but i just want a firewall..
<leeyaa> geirha: ill check that in a minute
<CarlFK> I need to use my laptop webcam to take pictures - what app can do that nicely?
<leeyaa> not sure if it installed, system is very old
<Temper> i just need the screen to get it setup enough for networking
<faugusztin> Temper: try that video option above, maybe it will help
<imghost> !cheese | CarlFK
<Temper> and i am not sure why the realtek wifi wasn't detected
<leeyaa> geirha: this is the exact error i was getting http://apaste.info/4qUL
<Temper> faugusztin, no i tried all the suggestions you had
<imghost> !find cheese
<Temper> and a bunch online
<faugusztin> Temper: video=LVDS-1:d too ?
<ubottu> Found: cheese-common, gir1.2-cheese-3.0, libcheese-dev, libcheese-doc, libcheese-gtk-dev
<Temper> what i don't understand is the install worked
<CarlFK> imghost: thanks
<Temper> faugusztin, not the video thing.. same spot?
<faugusztin> Temper: yes
<imghost> CarlFK, yw
<deulizealand> im newbie
<leeyaa> geirha: is there a way to add that .so file to system so it can find it ?
<leeyaa> or something like that
<faugusztin> Temper: and if the installer works, you could boot in the live enviroment, chroot in your existing instalation, install openssh server, set it to start on boot, win ? :)
<deulizealand> please help me to learning
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | deulizealand
<ubottu> deulizealand: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<faugusztin> leeyaa: LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<CarlFK> hmm, ok, now that I think abuout it..  I need an app that makes my web cam like a bar code scanner and spits out numbers as it notices a barcode.  dupes are fine
<leeyaa> faugusztin: and how to check if it was successful ?
<leeyaa> ldconfig -p ?
<faugusztin> leeyaa: well, a more complete answer :
<deulizealand> !manual | hitsuji  ok thanks for answer , im from indonesia
<ubottu> hitsuji  ok thanks for answer , im from indonesia: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<faugusztin> leeyaa: 1) LD_LIBRARY_PATH is the enviroment vairable where it should search for libraries
<faugusztin> leeyaa: 2) you can also set it permanently via conf files in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/, then do sudo ldconfig
<Temper> faugusztin, you are the F'IN MAN
<Temper> that video=blah blah bs worked
<leeyaa> faugusztin: yeah i tried that and it didnt show up in ldconfig -p but ill check again
<faugusztin> leeyaa: 3) test it using ldd executable, where executable is the file which requires that library, if it shows you the correct location it works
<leeyaa> executable?
<leeyaa> so apache for example ?
<Temper> faugusztin, any idea how to make that video=blahlbah permenate?
<faugusztin> leeyaa: well i don't know which binary requires your library
<leeyaa> faugusztin: this is a short output from strace
<leeyaa> http://apaste.info/4qUL
<ian__> how do I register a nickname
<DJones> !register | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<faugusztin> Temper: /etc/default/grub i think, there is LINUX_CMDLINE or something like that, add your command to that
<ian__> thanks
<leeyaa> and im getting it when i try to start apache
<faugusztin> Temper: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX it is
<deulizealand> where you from
<faugusztin> leeyaa: no idea, never did perl with apache :)
<Temper> faugusztin, is that in /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<leeyaa> darn ;p
<faugusztin> Temper: edit /etc/default/grub and then update-grub
<Temper> faugusztin, i was a real linux champ back in like 2000 with slackware..
<Temper> since then i feel like a noob
<Temper> ok that worked
<Temper> thanks
<oins> I like to configure my new laptop hardware. Is there a good page, where I can check if the chosen hardware component is well supported in linux?
<DJones> !hcl | oins
<ubottu> oins: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ian_5426745> Is there a help channel on autokey
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | ian_5426745
<ubottu> ian_5426745: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ian_5426745> thanks
<kandinski> I have messed up the keys for unity (things like moving windows around)
<kandinski> how can I reset the defaults?
<Layke> I have [ MONITOR 1][MONITOR 2] If I move my mouse from right to left, once it passes between one monitor, it wraps over and goes to the outter edge of the opposite monitor
<Layke> How can I stop this? It's really frustrating. I'm sure it's a feature somewhere..
<k1l> Layke: do they have the same resolution? and what ubuntu and what desktop do you use?
<Layke> 12.04 LTS. Yeah, identical monitors
<Layke> Oddly, just launched nvidia-settings, and it says: The NVIDIA X driver on Layke:0.0 is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page.
<Layke> Never seen that before. I'll have to run now. I'll try and reinstall with nvidia 304 when I get back
<Layke> Andthen I'll see what the mouse skipping from one desktop to another issue could be
<Layke> I think this describes the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083893
<trip_> Hello ppl
<trip_> anyone talking?
<k1l> #ubuntu-offtopic is for talking :)
<e^0> is it possible to install a printer only for a particular user and not all ?
<sgo11> hi, just upgrade to 13.10 by using do-release-upgrade command. Now, I can not see my login manager. black screen. please help....
<solofight> whats the best way to back up my entire old hard disk to my laptop ?
<solofight> i tried rsync and it has made several errors and missd files
<solofight> i ran rsync as sudo
<sgo11> my default login manager is gdm. now, I installed lightdm and then switch to lightdm. I can see the login screen. But I can not enter my DM. I picked lxde. now, the login screen is spining forever.
<leeyaa> hey geirha about my library thing, no i cant install that package, it doesnt exist
<sgo11> hm... there is another problem. I have nvidia-current installed. but I am not using nvidia driver. why? how to install nvidia driver properly in ubuntu 13.10? thanks.
<geirha> leeyaa: lsb_release -sd
<PinkFoxFur> want to install ubuntu on 2009 white macbook but trackpad does not work when booting from live cd. usb mouse works but not trackpad any suggestions ??
<leeyaa> geirha: dapper, 6 something
<razor_> install from the livve cd then search for the campatible upgrades
<greys> PinkFoxFur: think if you install as it is, there will be a way to configure the touchpad later
<k1l> leeyaa: that is way out of support.
<k1l> !eol | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<geirha> leeyaa: ouch, so 8 year old Ubuntu. :)
<leeyaa> geirha: i know -.-
<greys> PinkFoxFur: you will probably have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<leeyaa> thats what they gave me, they cant upgrade it
<geirha> leeyaa: Well, it's a bit hard to help you further with that.
<leeyaa> well if only i know how to fix that library
<geirha> leeyaa: you should've upgraded 6 years ago
<PinkFoxFur> ok so if i do a full ubuntu install what do i add to my xorg.conf file ??
<leeyaa> geirha: i will upgrade for sure, that wasnt my system. this is what i got when i arrived here
<geirha> leeyaa: You'll probably have to download and build the sources for it yourself
<leeyaa> geirha: source for memcached /
<k1l> leeyaa: a new install is way faster and more secure
<leeyaa> k1l: atm this is not my goal, i just need to start it on this testing vm
<leeyaa> because they want it ;p
<geirha> leeyaa: source for libapr_memcache
<k1l> leeyaa: that is so old, i bet it wont work with modern lbs
<leeyaa> k1l: yes it is a real pain to update it
<cfhowlett> leeyaa, that's so old, even Moses would upgrade ...
<leeyaa> lmao
<leeyaa> geirha: where can one get the source for libapr_memcache ?
<geirha> leeyaa: Here apparently: http://www.outoforder.cc/projects/libs/apr_memcache/
<leeyaa> thank you geirha
<PinkFoxFur> after install could I just run x -configure ?? or will i nee to create an xorg.conf file from scratch ??
<leeyaa> rofl geirha i asked them why they cant upgrade
<leeyaa> answer: if it is working, dont touch it
<leeyaa> insane people :D
<gimnazjum> Nigga
<gimnazjum> ELOOO!!!
<gimnazjum_> niger
<cfhowlett> !ops|gimnazjum,
<ubottu> gimnazjum,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ronie1> hello
<PinkFoxFur> hi.
<Ronie1> what is a kernel in an OS
<cfhowlett> !kernel|Ronie1,
<ubottu> Ronie1,: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<greys> PinkFoxFur: install as usual, run x -configure but essentially you will need to create entry for a touchpad
<greys> PinkFoxFur: there are plenty of settings and a flag that will specify your device to be a touchpad (MatchIsTouchpad    "on")
<Ronie1> greys:hello
<greys> PinkFoxFur: more info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126526/macbook-pro-touchpad-optimization-12-04-lts
<greys> hi Ronie1
<Ronie1> greys:hello
<PinkFoxFur> thank you for the help and info greys
<greys> no problem PinkFoxFur, hope you get it working
<PiNinja> Hey, after some googling I've decided to come here. Whenever I try to play a video through VLC my entire computer freezes, but the video sound plays. Any ideas what is going on?
<PinkFoxFur> me too because i really want to get usibg ubuntu again :)
<Ronie1> PiNinja:which distro are you using?
<PiNinja> Ronie1: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<Elico> there was this nice guy here that needed help and I started "dd" with him but I was gone for some work...
<PiNinja> Ronie1: I'm about to preform a test to see if it is playing .mp4 files that causes the crash. .mp3 and flash seem to work just fine.
<ActionParsnip> PiNinja: tried other players, like gnome-mplayer?
<Ronie1> PiNinja: use mplayer instead for paying video files, vlc runs heavy on ubuntu and crashes, mplayer is light.
<solofight> i wanted to move data from one disk to another - so used the mv and faced an interdece transfer failed --- then i read this http://insanelabs.com/linux/linux-cannot-move-folders-inter-device-move-failed-unable-to-remove-target-is-a-directory/ and understood what mv does is not an actiual move of data
<solofight> so how to move data between two disks ?
<PiNinja> ActionParsnip: I have not. I have just very recently installed this OS.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: copy the data, paste the data
<PiNinja> Ronie1: I'll try mplayer.
<ActionParsnip> Ronie1: not had an issue with vlc crashing personally
<solofight> ActionParsnip: why i prefer move is that if some copy fails i see that data in the source - i need not watch /follow the logs for failure..
<solofight> ActionParsnip: no other way ?
<PiNinja> Ronie1, ActionParsnip: I should note that I have a decent amount of RAM and a semi-decent video card.
<ActionParsnip> solofight: could use rsync / grsync
<Ronie1> PiNinja:what processor are you using? single or dual core?
<PiNinja> Ronie1: Quad.
<solofight> ActionParsnip: when i used rsync it missed data ! and i was not able to verify the transfer of data with md5 as there are directories
<ActionParsnip> solofight: is their a logging option on the command?>
<Ronie1> PiNinja: try gnome mplayer , and then see whether it crashes or not.
<PiNinja> Ronie1: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics <- My processor.
<Ronie1> PiNinja: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ActionParsnip> gnome-mplayer   may as well get a nice GUI on it :)
<Ronie1> or download from software center
<PiNinja> Ronie1: Already done, give me a moment.
<chris___1> hi
<chris___1> quit
<ChristW> Anyone here who can help w/ a video driver that seems to be stuck in software rendering mode?
<ActionParsnip> ChristW: can you give details of the setup / OS etc
<ChristW> I've googled around quite a bit, but haven't been able to find anything pertinent.
<ChristW> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831410/
<ChristW> Any other info?
<ChristW> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831414/
<ActionParsnip> ChristW: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ChristW> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831424/
<ActionParsnip> ChristW: Trusty support is in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<ChristW> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll go over there then, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np
<PiNinja> So, the problem persists with both mplayer and vlc.
<PiNinja> My computer somewhat freezes, I am unable to move my mouse and everything seems to just.. stop. However, music from my browser continues up until the computer restarts itself. (Via a script so that I wouldn't have to hard reboot after each test.)
<PiNinja> The problem seems to only happen when I try to play video, but not mp3
<k1l>  PiNinja do you have the right codecs? is the video file corrupted?
<PiNinja> k1l: I have tried a few different videos.
<PiNinja> k1l: How would I know if I have the right codecs?
<k1l> !codecs | PiNinja
<ubottu> PiNinja: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trip_> Hello anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> PiNinja: did you try a few output methods in VLC for video?
<FK_lennart_potte> hello
<hewhomust> hi
<FK_lennart_potte> does anyone know how to get /dev/dsp to be non-blocking
<FK_lennart_potte> alsa docs claim:
<FK_lennart_potte> options snd-pcm-oss nonblock_open=1
<FK_lennart_potte> this doesn't seem to work, or I can't get the options to stick
<FK_lennart_potte> (and no more modules.conf like in the past, no idea where anything is anymore)
<PiNinja> I seem to have discovered a problem (or I am at least closer to). I found a thread on the ubuntu forums with a similar issue. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935080 After following the the advice to turn HW overlay off everything played as normal.
<PiNinja> Would this have to do with my video driver?
<ActionParsnip> PiNinja: possibly, sounds likly
<PiNinja> ActionParsnip: How would I go about fixing this?
<PiNinja> ActionParsnip: Turns out that thread has a page two. They've listed a solution. So I withdraw my previous query.
<maxvi> hi everyone! how can I return result of find command to variable in bash script?
<repozitor> iptable, you told me this command
<repozitor> reject any outgoing connection, but it still limited users can access to network,
<repozitor> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<ActionParsnip> maxvi: VAR1=`find $HOME | grep test`
<iptable> repozitor: yes. it stops all outgoing connections for a user.
<iptable> sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<iptable> minus I, not A
<repozitor> iptable<20:01>:
<repozitor> repozitor: to block outgoing connections for a specific user: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<iptable> repozitor: ok. if you got other rules in place, use -I instead, that will override other rules you may have
<hawthorn> helloooo everyone :)
<iptable> repozitor: what is the problem with it anyways? if that's the only rule, or the first rule, it will stop that user from accessing any network connections
<repozitor> iptable, i used -I, but users can access to network
<repozitor> for example they can ping 8.8.8.8
<repozitor> as i told you, i would like to block ANY outgoing network activity!
<repozitor> i guess, this command just manipulate /etc/resolv.config!
<repozitor> remove real nameserver(correct) to localhost nameserver(incorrect)
<denny_20000> excuse me,anybody has used i2f?
<Ben64> !anyone | denny_20000
<ubottu> denny_20000: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> !anyone|denny_20000,
<ubottu> denny_20000,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cfhowlett> Ben64, too quick for me again ...
<Ben64> sorry
<repozitor> iptable, what is wrong with me?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, :)
<repozitor> can someone tell me how to block ALL outgoing connection of ssh users?
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/blocking-outgoing-ssh-using-iptables-748696/
<linux>  I have problem with glide and magic lamp effect. it says cannot activate them
<Dors> hi
<iptable> repozitor: no. iptables is a linux firewall
<Dors> How get Ubuntu into Windows?
<cfhowlett> Dors, don't.
<cfhowlett> Dors, install dual boot
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dors> :(
<repozitor> iptable, so we can't block user's network?
<Dors> I want inti Windows please
<Dors> into
<DJones> !install | Dors
<ubottu> Dors: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Dors> no
<iptable> repozitor: yes, we can. hold on
<PiNinja> ActionParsnip: Results!
<cfhowlett> Dors, no?  ok.  Install virtualbox on windows.  put ubuntu in a virtualbox.
<DJones> Dors: If you want to run Ubuntu inside windows, your best bet is to install something like virtualbox and install inside that, however be aware its likely to be a lot slower than a proper installation
<PiNinja> ActionParsnip: So, turns out I either had the wrong video driver or an outdated one. I uninstalled the fglrx thing (still new to this) and proceeded to install the new driver from the manufacturer's website. Rebooted and tried watching a video. Everything works. Thanks for your help.
<Dors> I want into Windows
<Ben64> Dors: you should explain what you mean by that
<iptable> repozitor: also add this: sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -p icmp -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<Dors> I want Ubuntu into Windows like Colinux
<repozitor> iptable, but i need to block ALL, seems this command block all icmp!
<cfhowlett> Dors, use colinux?
<iptable> repozitor: use this command and confirm that ping isn't working any more
<iptable> repozitor: if it still works, you are doing something wrong.
<Dors> I want DE
<Ben64> Dors: then you're in the wrong channel. this is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu support only. What you want is not Ubuntu.
<Dors> no
<cfhowlett> Dors, hasn't been upgraded in 2 years --- good luck with that
<Dors> I wnat Ubuntu and its Ubuntu channel
<repozitor> iptable, how to block users to run ifconfig?
<repozitor> i want they can't read ifconfig output!
<iptable> repozitor: users will not be able to run ifconfig if they don't have root/sudo access anyways. they will be able to see IP assignment, but that's it
<cfhowlett> Dors, ubuntu is not colinux.  you can install in virtualbox.
<Dors> netbook
<iptable> repozitor: it is not a security feature (blocking users from knowing their IP address)
<cfhowlett> Dors, just for fun= sentences?
<repozitor> iptable, sure, they can't change ifconfig configuration, but if they use ifconfig, they can see other interfaces ip
<Dors> what?
<cfhowlett> !details|Dors,
<ubottu> Dors,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iptable> repozitor: ifconfig, ip and other tools can tell the user what IP it is...
<iptable> repozitor: so? users should be allow to see all interfaces. there is nothing wrong with users seeing interfaces and IPs
<repozitor> i want to hide them for limited users :D
<Dors> Ubuntu like colinux where get?
<repozitor> iptable, but i want to deny them to accessing ifconfig, so how to do it?
<cfhowlett> Dors you can get ubuntu at www.ubuntu.com
<maxvi> how can I use sed command without file input? I want use some string
<Dors> I said like colinux
<Ben64> maxvi: |
<k1l> Dors: dont ask again: no colinux with ubuntu
<DJones> Dors: There isn't an UBuntu like colinux
<iptable> repozitor: this is plain wrong. there is no reason to deny user from accessing ifconfig. and even if you do, they can see interfaces by typing in ip addr sh
<iptable> repozitor: and in owrst case by doing cat in /proc. users can know the IP address. live with it. it's normal and it is not a security threat
<Dors> Its what? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/colinux-portable-ubuntu-for-windows/
<cfhowlett> Dors, ubuntu is NOT colinux.  sorry.
<iptable> repozitor: not sure what you are trying to achieve here anyways. If users are blocked using netfilter firewall (iptables) from accessing the network at all, what's the point of blocking ifconfig...
<Dors> my link?
<iptable> Dors, wubi
<k1l> Dors: then ask them for support. that is not officially ubuntu
<k1l> iptable: wubi :(
<cfhowlett> iptable, wubi is dead and no longer supported
<DJones> Dors: Thats not an official release, its not something thats supported here, you'll need to find their own support channel to get help with that
<iptable> yes, though it is 12.04 and will give him an ubuntu with some kind of GUI...
<cfhowlett> iptable, thus the virtualbox suggestions ...
<repozitor> iptable, sure, got it
<repozitor> sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -p icmp -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<Dors> http://sourceforge.net/projects/portableubuntu/ 1 year old not bad
<repozitor> i don't know why this command don't block users icmp ping packets
<iptable> cfhowlett: ++ good idea! Dors, use virtualbox with seamless mode. gives you full OS with a seamless integration into windows
<repozitor> they still can ping 8.8.8.8
<Dors> no
<Dors> i founded better
<k1l> Dors: its dead. see the link to the project in the last link
<iptable> repozitor: sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -p icmp -m owner --uid-owner 1000 -j REJECT - worked for me
<cfhowlett> Dors, we are not going to help you with co-ubuntu/linux/anything.   for netbook, install lubuntu.  we can help with that.  Otherwise - look elsewhere.  sorry..
<iptable> repozitor: are you putting UID of user in the UID field?
<iptable> repozitor: or trying the actual name of user? should be UID number
<Dors> ok, u can go
<repozitor> iptable, i put their usernames like user1
<repozitor> how to find uid of users?
<iptable> repozitor: since the parameter is --uid-owner - try the UID
<iptable> repozitor: try cat /etc/passwd
<iptable> repozitor: you can also create a group, and put the users you want to limit into that group and set: sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner --gid-owner 1000 -j REJECT
<iptable> repozitor: note: the number after gid-owner is the group ID. get it from cat /etc/group
<iptable> repozitor: although I could give you better suggestion/help if you told me what ACTUALLY you are trying to achieve with that box.
<repozitor> iptable, but -m icmp doesn't work for me, i don't see any error
<iptable> repozitor: what do you mean you "don't see any error"? with correct UID of user in the field, it does work. ping generates destination host unreachable afterwards. cannot ping.
<repozitor> iptable, can i describe my steps?
<repozitor> so tell me what was wrong with me, ok?
<iptable> repozitor: ok
<iptable> repozitor: first thing wrong is that you are trying to perform system administrator configuration of linux without knowing how to use it from command prompt in the first place. but do tell what you have done so far
<repozitor> 1-i have created a username named "user1" by this command
<repozitor> adduser —home /home/user1 user1
<iptable> do continue
<repozitor> 2- checking user1 uid
<repozitor> cat /etc/passwd -> uid for user1 is 1001
<repozitor> 3-after that i have login with my admin access, then i run this command
<repozitor> iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner —uid-owner 1001 -j REJECT
<iptable> ok, and then?
<iptable> how did you test?
<repozitor> 4-running this command
<repozitor> iptables -I OUTPUT -p icmp -m owner —uid-owner 1001 -j REJECT
<repozitor> test what?
<iptable> step 5, test with ping.
<nullck> repozitor, su - user1 and try ping
<ghost_> hello
<iptable> hello
<repozitor> iptable, sorry, disconnected
<repozitor> so i login to user1 account, and ping google, and see RTT is 80ms
<iptable> repozitor: how DID you login as user1 account?
<repozitor> by ssh user1@ip
<iptable> repozitor: that actually worked? for a start you didn't configure a password for the user1
<iptable> repozitor: once you login, run: whoami - make sure you ARE user1.
<repozitor> iptable, when you adduser some user, it require it password
<repozitor> ok
<iptable> repozitor: no, it does not ask for a password on ubuntu
<repozitor> whoami tell me i'm user1
<iptable> repozitor: sudo useradd --home /home/test test - this will not ask for a password. it just creates the user.
<repozitor> iptable, but ssh user1@ip ask for password.
<iptable> repozitor: so how did you login as user1 using ssh if you didn't set password for user1?
<repozitor> i use adduser NOT useradd!
<Ben64> adduser does ask for a password...
<whoDc> su user1; passwd newpasshere
<repozitor> exactly
<iptable> oh, used adduser. sorry. misread.
<iptable> repozitor: can you please give me output of iptables -L -vn
<iptable> repozitor: and iptables -t nat -L -vn
<Ben64> btw, i tried it iptable, and pings still do go through
<Ben64> it stops dns lookups, but ping works fine
<iptable> Ben64 no, they don't.
<Ben64> i assure you they do
<iptable> the -p icmp I asked to put it does stop pings
<repozitor> iptables -t return:
<repozitor> iptables v1.4.12: option "-t" require  an argument
<iptable> Ben64 - I assure you they don't.
<Ben64> it surely does not iptable, i'm not new to linux or ubuntu, and what you have suggested does not work how you describe
<iptable> ok, do hold on
<nisim> hello
<iptable> Ben64:
<iptable>   655  ping 8.8.8.8
<iptable>   656  sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -p icmp -m owner --uid-owner 1000 -j REJECT
<iptable>   657  ping 8.8.8.8
<FloodBot1> iptable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nisim> i have philipsfree vents x56 i downloaded ubuntu no audio i can not hear nothing please helpmeto resolve the issue  thanks in advance
<iptable> Ben64: first ping worked, second ping doesn't work anymore. the rule does stop pings for user UID 1000
<repozitor> iptables -L -vn return:
<repozitor> pkt	bytes	target	prot	opt	in	out	source	destination
<repozitor> 14	858		REJECT	icmp	—	*	*	0.0.0.0/0	0.0.0.0/0
<Ben64> iptable: for you perhaps
<iptable> Ben64: on 1 router and 2 PCs. Ubuntu 14.04, 12.04 and 13.10.
<nisim> i have philipsfree vents x56 i downloaded ubuntu no audio i can not hear nothing please helpmeto resolve the issue  thanks in advance
<iptable> repozitor: ok, let's try this: iptables -I OUTPUT -p icmp -j REJECT
<iptable> repozitor: then try ping as any user you wish. it will return destination host unreachable
<repozitor> iptable, is there needing to clear old iptables data?
<Ben64> iptable: that works fine
<iptable> repozitor: you "should*, but you are overwriting them with using -I anyways (first rule works first), so that's fine. iptables -F will clear. you can do that to by safe
<iptable> Ben64: in that case you are either doing something wrong with -m owner or you don't have that feature (how?)
<repozitor> iptable, yes but that reject all ping, admin need to ping :D
<iptable> repozitor: confirm that reject all ping works please. once you do that, we will clean the rules with -F and try to figure out why your -m owner isn't working
<nisim> i have philipsfree vents x56 i downloaded ubuntu no audio i can not hear nothing please helpmeto resolve the issue  thanks in advance
<repozitor> pinging hostnames and ip's was closed in all account, admin and limited users
<Layke> Hi. I have this problem where my mouse jumps from the right screen to to the futherest edge on left screen when I transition between monitors. I can't find out where to disbale. It's like this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083893
<Layke> Someone posted saying: (settings>window manager>advanced>wrap workspaces
<iptable> repozitor: please do ls -l /bin/ping
<Layke> I am on 12.04 LTS.
<Ben64> iptable: ah, you've solved it, it's suid for some reason
<iptable> Ben64: I was suspecting that. But for some reason the binary is suid here as well, but the iptables rule does stop it. go figure ...
<repozitor> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 34740 Nov 8 2011 /bin/ping
<iptable> repozitor: sudo chmod -s /bin/ping
<Ben64> that will stop everyone but root from using ping, which is what he wants, so... yeah
<repozitor> setting pollicy for running ping or not, isn't a good way!
<iptable> Ben64: yeah, pretty much.
<repozitor> probably there are a better way to do that
<Ben64> well what you want to do is strange :)
<iptable> repozitor: what Ben64 said
<repozitor> blocking network activity is prettier than blocking ping command
<iptable> repozitor: why you want root to ping and non-root not to ping?
<Ben64> the iptables command should block everything else that isn't suid
<repozitor> iptable, why iptablee do what you want exactly, but don't for me?
<Ben64> iptable must have a different setup, maybe selinux or something like that
<repozitor> iptable, did you ever block network traffic for sample user by iptables?
<iptable> Ben64: standard install only. weird, no? works on 13.10 and 14.04 100%. that's how I limit my kids...
<Ben64> well i'm on 12.04
<repozitor> iptable, i'm on 12.04!
<iptable> repozitor: yes. for my kids. iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner 1001 -j REJECT blocks all internet traffic for user 1001.
<iptable> repozitor: on 12.04 for some reason ping seems to run fully as root, which means that this block will not affect ping. ping auto-runs as UID 0 :/.
<iptable> repozitor: ping on later versions seems to work correctly, i.e. uses root privileges to only gain access to open icmp socket, but executes itself as UID user.
<iptable> repozitor: so use that rule to block everything apart from the command ping (the rule will also block icmp and ping for normal users, just not the single command PING), and remove suid from ping to fix that.
<iptable> repozitor: I still don't know what is the end result you are trying to achieve...
<iptable> Ben64: on my 12.04, I don't have suid on ping, but then again, I don't execute ping as non-root haha. box is purely for pppd anyways.
<lix> is it possible the last update creates a locale error? - is there a fix somewhere?
<lix> I get the following error: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<iptable> repozitor: although I don't see a reason why you would want to allow SSH to a box and disallow any outgoing network connections from that box alone and only for certain users. so your request is a bit odd.
<iptable> repozitor: and once again: PING is NOT a hacker tool...
<repozitor> iptable, seems ubuntu is buggy, because when i use
<repozitor> iptables -I OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner 1001 -j REJECT
<repozitor> before this command both hosnames and ip's can be pined from user1
<repozitor> but after this command just ip's can be pinged from user1
<iptable> repozitor: that is not a bug
<repozitor> iptable, that is bug, be sure
<iptable> repozitor: after this command, DNS requests no longer work. you have blocked outgoing connections, so DNS lookups do not work here
<jpds> iptable: Yo
<iptable> jpds: yo
<repozitor> iptable, after this command all of udp and tcp connection will be cloes?
<iptable> repozitor: so that IS per design and configuration. it is not a bug.
<repozitor> i want something like this,
<iptable> repozitor: yes. all tcp and udp OUTBOUND connections will be stopped. that's what you have requested originally.
<iptable> repozitor: only. ping tool has suid on it, so it can run itself as root, going around that rule. that's why you can still ping IPs. remove suid from ping command, problem solved.
<repozitor> iptable, in addition if iptables block icmp pings, i hit to my end
<iptable> repozitor: iptables DOES block icmp for the user you specified, but the PING command is set to execute as root, using a special "suid" flag, no matter what user executes it. Remove that flag from ping and problem is solved.
<repozitor> iptable, and i should do this for 1000 command, that isn't bad idea :D
<iptable> repozitor: 1000 command?
<repozitor> bin/bash
<iptable> ooh, wait. I *might* hae a modifier flag for ping
<repozitor> how do you put / as first character msg on channel?
<iptable> repozitor: here: sudo chmod 4755 /bin/ping
<iptable> repozitor: I normally put a space as first character, then /
<iptable>  /like this
<repozitor> inserting a space before /?
<repozitor>  /bin/bash
<repozitor> yes, works fine
<repozitor> this answer is better than your iptables answer :D
<nisim> downloaded ubuntu 12.04 to philips freevents x56 no audio driverplease help
<iptable> repozitor: so the iptables block rule with UIDs (the full block rule). it blocks icmp as well. THEN to fix ping, execute: sudo chmod 4755 /bin/ping - and ping will work as expected too
<iptable> repozitor: now you are being rude. my iptabes one does work well and does what you want it to
<repozitor> iptable, takes it easy, i'm joking, if you don't like, so i will stop it :)
<repozitor> iptable, which ubuntu version?
<iptable> repozitor: and I even found a full workaround now which works. iptables block rule + chmod 4755 /bin/ping - all OUTGOING connections will not be stopped on 12.04
<nisim> 12.04 ls
<iptable> repozitor: I got 14.04, 13.10, 12.04, depends where.
<repozitor> as you know, i add my user in that way
<repozitor> can they change/modify other files instead of their home?
<iptable> Ben64: found the difference. seens chmod 4755 /bin/ping makes ping works as expected while the '+s' makes it run as root to end.
<repozitor> i want all limited users, just can read/write to their home, now writing to somewhere esle.
<repozitor> not*
<iptable> repozitor: users can modify any files which they have permissions to modify. So any file with the user's owner/group and write permissions for owner/group. also any file with write permissions to "other"
<Bo1a> is dropbox a good choice for linux/ubuntu or is there something else more suitable?
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: its fine, does what it says on the tin
<repozitor> ok, got it
<k1l> Bo1a: dropbox runs fine. so does ubuntu one
<iptable> repozitor: what you are looking for is a chroot environment for users. what DO you want users to be able to do?
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: we can't possibly comment on 'suitable' as there is no details
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: suitable for what exactly?
<cfhowlett> Bo1a, ^^^ well said
<repozitor> iptable, just writing c ource code, and then run them, JUST THIS
<repozitor> c source*
<repozitor> c, sometimes assembly code
<iptable> repozitor: so you want users to be able to write code in c/assembly and compile it in gcc and run it.
<repozitor> yes
<Bo1a> ActionParsnip: just for basic use, I meant 'suitable' for linux
<iptable> repozitor: a development box... normally, you would let them write C code on their machines, in their favourite environment (like eclipse), and commit the code to the box only. not code using vim on that box...
<iptable> repozitor: but if that is your preferred choice, are the users supposed to share some code?
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: yes, there is the package nautilus-dropbox and will give dropbox functionality
<Bo1a> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: saying 'suitable' doesnt tellus anything
<iptable> repozitor: if not, look at debootstrap and chroot or even at lxc. that would isolate users nicely (even if not foul-proof)
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: there is a client, so it will work. That has nothing to do with suitability
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: some people dont like dropbox as the transfer between systems is not secured
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: but you havent said anything like that...so we cannoy comment
<repozitor> iptable, i need to keep their code, all of the users code is same as to each other.
<repozitor> dunno what is debootstrap
<repozitor> iptable, they write same code, this is not a big projects to use svn or ..
<iptable> Bola: or use mega.co.nz with megatools if you prefer. it's apparently safe. apparently.
<Bo1a> ActionParsnip: are there any cross platform (win/lin) that has secure transfers and works like dropbox?
<Bo1a> iptable: I will take a look
<iptable> repozitor: so you want them all to write code for the same application? that means they will at least need to have access to each-other's files
<ActionParsnip> Bo1a: ubuntuone is not bad, there are a few. Dropbox is probably easier if you have the system already setup
<repozitor> iptable, they can't read the other users files
<iptable> repozitor: it's a dirty way to do things, but yeah. iptables block + the chmod on ping should be sufficient for you. if you got a malicious developer anyways, that linux box is the least of your worries...
<Bo1a> ActionParsnip: yes I already use it between 3 pc's and phones, so dropbox it is
<iptable> repozitor: look at debootstrap and chroot or at LXC anyways. could be good for you. http://glonek.co.uk/tips-tricks/ubuntu-debootstrap-and-chroot/ - you could chroot users when they ssh in and remove any tools you don't want them to run from the chroot altogether.
 * iptable oscar-uniform-tango. need a coffee.
<repozitor1> unstable connection, sorry
<iptable> replay <iptable> repozitor: look at debootstrap and chroot or at LXC anyways. could be good for you. http://glonek.co.uk/tips-tricks/ubuntu-debootstrap-and-chroot/ - you could chroot users when they ssh in and remove any tools you don't want them to run from the chroot altogether.
<repozitor1> hhhm, fine
<repozitor> iptable, final question is
<repozitor> how to set iptable with this rules for always?
<repozitor> i think, but shutting dowb ubuntu, this rules will cleared, right?
<iptable> repozitor: first: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<repozitor> iptable, so iptables read iptables.rules at startup?
<iptable> repozitor: no. then: put a script in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ - call it iptables.load or something. make it executable
<iptable> repozitor: in the script #!/bin/bash \\ /sbin/iptables-restore /etc/iptables.rules
<iptable> repozitor: replace \\ with line feed
<repozitor> *don't understand last line*
<iptable> repozitor: you do know line feed right? the enter key
<repozitor> no
<repozitor> #!/bin/bash
<iptable> repozitor: you do press ENTER when you send in IRC. that is line feed
<repozitor> no no
<iptable> repozitor: yes, that was first line. and put the restore bit in the second line
<repozitor> which where i should put this line?
<repozitor> /etc/iptables.rules
<repozitor> in .bash?
<repozitor>  /home/user1/.bash?
<iptable> repozitor: no!!!! as I said, in /etc/network/if... just wait...
<repozitor> lol
<iptable> repozitor: run this as root: echo -e '#!/bin/bash\n/sbin/iptables-restore /etc/iptables.rules' > /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables.load; chmod 755 /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables.load; iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<iptable> repozitor: that will do it all for you. But I do suggest you try to learn linux.
<repozitor> which book?
<iptable> I did not mention book...
<repozitor> needing a good and summry
<repozitor> so how to learn it?
<ActionParsnip> repozitor: look around online for examples, read man pages
<iptable> repozitor: google for some tutorials and guides and look at man pages for things
<iptable> repozitor: man ping; man iptables; etc...
 * cfhowlett likes "linux for Dummies" ...
<repozitor> iptable, ok, i will do as your suggestion.
<iptable> repozitor: I have written a very old and outdated guide on setting up a linux server, but you need to get familiar with the general terms first. here is it nevertheless (a bit buggy for today's setups and may contain stuff that could be done better, but hey. live and learn). http://glonek.co.uk/old-site/my_work.php
<iptable> the guide was for ubuntu 9.04 haha. But someone recently installed from it (modifying the bits that didn't fit - the LEARGNING experience) and said it still worked.
<Cigrits> anyone familiar with munin know how to make a plugin that had warning and critical lower limits.
<Binksley> 1
<junka> 2
<Binksley> oops sorry cursor in wrong terminal
<murlidhar> hi all can anyone tell me if there is any patch for unity for the window dodging feature
<nisim> philips freevents x59 downloded ubuntu 12.04 can not find the audio drivers no voice is coming please help
<nisim> philips freevents x59 downloded ubuntu 12.04 can not find the audio drivers no voice is coming please help
<iptable> nisim: looks like no one at this time knows the answer. but a quick google shows loads of people having issues with linux and philips freevents range ...
<tiblock> Hi. Is there some console GUI for archive manager? Like "aptitude" for "apt-get" and "htop" for "top"?
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: if you install unp, you can extract any archive with one command
<ActionParsnip> !info 2a
<geirha> tiblock: Maybe midnight commander can do what you want..? btw, they're often referred to as TUIs. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_user_interface
<ubottu> Package 2a does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> !info tarman
<ubottu> Package tarman does not exist in saucy
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, geirha, thank you
<garylabronz> how do i lock the screen, when my lid closes.  Without using the gnome-panel/screensaver & lock settings ?
<garylabronz> like pragmatically setting it
<garylabronz> does upstart handle those events?
<hitsujiTMO> garylabronz: thats acpid
<Touhou11> I think upstart is deprecated anyway
<garylabronz> upstart is deprecated? for what systemd ?
<garylabronz> hitsujiTMO: thanks, ill look into it
<hitsujiTMO> no upstart isn't deprecated
<Pici> Touhou11: I think you're thinking of HAL.
<Touhou11> I thought everyone was switching to systemd
<hellknight> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on my Core i5 4570 and the integrated HD4600 graphics. But I'm getting green screen while playing videos on VLC. Any remedies?
<Pici> Touhou11: Ubuntu isn't. *shrug*
<garylabronz> Touhou11: ubuntu wont, its canonical little bitch
<garylabronz> it isnt that bad but for the CLA
<Pici> garylabronz: mind your language and attitude please.
<Touhou11> garylabronz: Heh. Shame, it's designed by Lennart Poettering who is revolutionizing lots of core architecture :)
<ActionParsnip> hellknight: have you tried different video output methods under the options?
<karmahacker> hi Guys which firewall to install on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: one is already installed, iptables
<karmahacker> ActionParsnip is a bit hard for me yet ))
<prepangolin> How do I install Ubuntu12.04 on Macbook?
<Pici> !firewall | karmahacker
<ubottu> karmahacker: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: is the system always used behind a router?
<Touhou11> karmahacker: nftables if you're using a recent kernel
<karmahacker> something like  UFW
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: you cna use ufw if you wish
<karmahacker> but not UFW  iforgot the name (  also 3 leters
<ActionParsnip> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<dupingping86> Hello!
<prepangolin> Hello buddy!
<karmahacker> Mister Shapow help me last time(but my hdd is gone and there no logs of our conversation), i  want to close all ports on my server vnc ports especislly and  use vnc over ssh what should i allow in ufw ?
<dupingping86> question
<dupingping86> help me
<dupingping86> how to create a debian package.
<dupingping86> ?
<Pici> !newpackage | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<dupingping86> ok
<vela> q
<dupingping86> ubottu ok!!!
<vela> ok
<prepangolin> How to install Ubunt LTS12.04 on Macbook?
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<prepangolin> Thanks.
<Touhou11> dupingping86: https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging
<repozitor> iptable, after i restart my client, limited users can access to network, i check iptables -L -vn and see there is no rule for avoid users from network activity.
<repozitor> can someone tell me how to fix that?
<prepangolin> ubottu, you are not human, I think.
<ubottu> prepangolin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<repozitor> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<theUserII> I'm using xfce... how can i get those propper scroll bars back.... this thing that autohides is not working well for me
<leeyaa> do you guys know how to fix this library libaprutil-1.so -> libaprutil-1.so.0.2.8  ? i did fix most of my broken ones just cant find this one
<nisim> philips freevents x59 downloded ubuntu 12.04 can not find the audio drivers no voice is coming please help
<karven> Anybody online?
<MonkeyDust> karven  type /names to find out
<Touhou11> nisim: What audio device does the laptop contain?
<karven> Who knows ubuntu very much?
<ActionParsnip> karven: the developers
<MonkeyDust> prepangolin  keep it in the channel please
<Touhou11> nisim: Run "lspci -v"
<dupingping86> Touhou11: Let's hit.
<prepangolin> Here
<dupingping86> Touhow11: I think that I can help you and you too.
<karven> How to create a screen short
<ActionParsnip> karven: press Print screen on your keyboard
<karven> Can it be sent in this chatting room
<dupingping86> Good bye! ubuntu world!
<dupingping86> let's see tommorow!
<ActionParsnip> karven: use imageshack / tinypic etc
<MonkeyDust> karven  yes, use imagebin.com
<karven> Ohh! What I need to learn is really .........
<prepangolin> Goodbye linuxers.
<karven> I use windows 7 as well as Ubuntukylin,But the download speed in ubuntukylin is really slow,why?Can it be more quick?
<prepangolin> See you all.
<karven> what?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntukylin = chinese ubuntu
<karven> yes
<ActionParsnip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<karven> you know that?
<ActionParsnip> karven: I have the web, I can appear to know everything
<ActionParsnip> karven: how do you connect to the web? 3G Wireless? Wired?
<MonkeyDust> karven  and Google knows you secretly are a cat
<karven> Sorry,I'm Chinese senior high school student
<karven> So I can only understand few simple sentence
<karven> I use wired
<LockeAnarchist> karven: do you are using cellphone internet?
<karven> Yes
<karven> 4G Wireless
<LockeAnarchist> karven: what is your device?
<LockeAnarchist> to connect
<karven> It must be more slow than wired
<karven> Bye
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    what is the Ethernet chip you use?
<karmahacker> lshw: command not found   ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: its in a default install
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: sudo apt-get install lshw
<karmahacker> ActionParsnip what is for ?
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: it lists the hardware in your system.....
<ishwon> hi folks
<ishwon> a question. is it possible to give 'su' rights to one user, to be able to switch account to only one other account/
<karmahacker> ActionParsnip yes, but how it macth with my firewall questin ?
<ActionParsnip> ishwon: if they have the password for the account they can su to it, you need thepassword of teh account you are su'ing to
<K4k> What's the proper way to express if /dev/sda; then ....; elif /dev/hda; elif .....; fi using the parted-auto option in a preseed.cfg file?
<ActionParsnip> karmahacker: if your network access is running slow, we need to know the Ethernet chip so we can investigate
<karmahacker> ActionParsnip i guess it is karven asked  about that )
<helmut_> hi
<K4k> er, sorry, I mean the partman-auto section, not parted-auto :D
<jamie_> I heard that the support for 10.04 LTS server is going to be extended past April now.  Is that right?
<Jin> hi,dear
<MonkeyDust> jamie_  http://ubuntuone.com/434GupdpZzDds9LCEcPyH5
<Jin> i have some problem about ubuntu system security.
<Jin> please help me
<sunmoon> hi all
<sunmoon> how do I determine what version of xubuntu i am running?
<MonkeyDust> sunmoon  lsb_release -sd
<sunmoon> thank you, much appreciated
<jamie_> MonkeyDust: thanks
<kc9iid> anyone know how to change grub with grub customizer in ubuntu 13.10? I have been unable to do it.
<tzhuang> Hey guys. Anyone familiar with the GNU assembler AS?
<tzhuang> I'm trying to assemble code for the HC12 (.s19).
<tzhuang> According to the man pages, there's a -m68hc12 option.
<tzhuang> But when I try to run it, I get "as: unrecognized option -m68hc12"
<fer755> --hc68hc12 ?
<tzhuang> fer755: same error
<tzhuang> fer755: unrecognized option
<fer755> tzhuang no idea then
<ActionParsnip> kc9iid: what do you want to change?
<longshorej> I have autofs setup and integrated with LDAP. If the LDAP server is down when I bring another machine up, the only way to get the machine's autofs to work is to restart the autofs service after the LDAP server comes online. Ideally it would be able to attempt to communicate with the LDAP server on its own without having to intervene. Any ideas if that sort of configuration is possible?
<Touhou11> tzhuang: Possibly the Ubuntu build of GAS doesn't support that architecture, there's a way to check but I forget the option
<frozen_guest> hello, can anyone suggest me what should I do? i just did dist-upgrade and after some time of upgrading everything froze, last update was linux-image-3.8.0... and after it there is written Done.  and nothing happens... should i just restart laptop or what?
<geirha> Wouldn't be the first time a feature was omited/changed for a command, but the corresponding change in the man-page was forgotten
<Pici> longshorej: I can't really provide details, but I was looking at an LDAP problem here recently and ran across nscd, which might help in your case. If anything, it might be enough to point you in the right direction: https://wiki.debian.org/LDAP/NSS
<Pici> longshorej: My issue ended up not needing nscd, so I can't really help further.
<longshorej> Pici: Thanks for the thought. I am using nscd so maybe it's related, will take a look
<Edic> moo
<frozen_guest> hello, can anyone suggest me what should I do? i just did dist-upgrade and after some time of upgrading everything froze, last update was linux-image-3.8.0... and after it there is written Done.  and nothing happens... should i just restart laptop or what?
<kc9iid> <ActionParsnip> I'm trying to change grub screen from 640 x 480 to 1600 x 900(laptop default) and the background image, but the changes made in grub customizer, when saved, don't take effect when rebooting.
<Walex> frozen_guest: it can take a long time compiling external kernel modules.
<olsonea> Hi #ubuntu! I've got a noobish question that I've tried to resolve on my own. I am working with a Wordpress site installed at /var/www. My user is in the www-data group, and everything under /var/www is owned by www-data:www-data. The problem is to modify anything, create a new dir, etc, I still have to sudo foocmd. What am  I missing?
<Walex> frozen_guest: but that should be at most minutes.
<frozen_guest> ok thanks
<Scott1993phone>  U
<Walex> frozen_guest: the other possibility is that your machine has very little memory and is swapping like crazy
<Walex> frozen_guest: another is that it is somehow waiting for some input.
<MonkeyDust> olsonea  on a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<olsonea> MonkeyDust: yes, it's a server
<olsonea> thanks
<chairman_meow> hello
<chairman_meow>  I have a radeon gfx card
<chairman_meow> I need to know the build date of the currently installed driver
<aaron> Anyone have any ideas as to why I have such a difficult time getting Tor to work on 13.10?
<reko888_> whats the best resolution to design a website for nowadays
<Guest6767> When I run the start script it just pulls it up, no browser
<reko888_> is it still 960px??
<LoRez> reko888_: it's still "don't design a website for a specific resolution"
<reko888_> i see
<reko888_> so make it responsive is what your saying?
<Aaron17> Or could someone give me some advice as to how to go about properly downloading/installing Tor
<tzhuang> I'm trying to install binutils-m68hc1x via apt-get
<tzhuang> errr
<tzhuang> rather
<LoRez> how many different types of devices do you think people view websites via these days?
<tzhuang> m68hc12-gasp
<Aaron17> I mean, all i should have to do is download, extract and run start script correct?
<LoRez> Aaron17: I believe the tor project has their own PPA
<tzhuang> i get
<tzhuang> The program 'm68hc12-gasp' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<reko888_> gotcha haha
<tzhuang> sudo apt-get install binutils-m68hc12
<tzhuang> which I do
<Aaron17> Downloading vidalia via the software center has caused problems as well
<tzhuang> but when i try to run it, it tells me
<tzhuang> The program 'm68hc12-gasp' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<tzhuang> sudo apt-get install binutils-m68hc12 lol
<Aaron17> LoRez, I've downloaded the package from Tor's site, just cant get it to work
<Aaron17> LoRez, Would have still have to add the PPA, thats for downloading only for downloading isnt it?
<LoRez> Aaron17: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<phil-ns> reko888_: do some searching on css, particularily the viewport parameter
<LoRez> Aaron17: I suggest option two.
<Aaron17> LoRez, Haha, yes, I see that the very first line is do not use the packages :/
<LoRez> Aaron17: it is "do not use the packages IN UBUNTU"....  the tor project has their own debian/ubuntu package archives for updated packages to use.
<Aaron17> LoRez, Yeah, i got ya. Cool deal
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> does update-grub work for efi boot if i make changes to /etc/default/grub?
<TJ-> atpa8a: Yes
<Walex> frozen_guest: you can use kill it and restart the 'dist-upgrade' and it should be fine, but if you are in a GUI, you can check by opening a new console window and looking at processes and 'vmstat 1'
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> mine didn't...
<atpa8a> i wsa getting 'volume (null)' stuff
<Walex> reko888_: your questions on best size for websites has two different aspects to it...
<Walex> reko888_: one is about the *optical* property of the site's text. You should aim at making it look good at the size in which it looks best.
<reko888_> ok
<Walex> reko888_: the other however is that most modern browsers finally can resize windows and scale graphical elements, so the second goal should be to make it look not bad no matter how it gets resized and scaled.
<Walex> reko888_: this is important because nearly or even more than half of site viewers use tablets with screens very, very different from those of desktops.
<Walex> reko888_: so for example all those iPad users with a Retina display will have the site rescaled  in Portrait mode and wider than 960px etc.
<lillo> help me please! and sorry for my english (im italian) yesterday iv upgraded my ubuntu from 11:10 to 12:04, but after restarting,these screen appeared... what i have to do?? maybe i have issues with apache? nanny? python? i dont know.... help!! and my ethernet doesnt work, only wifi connection
<lillo> http://imagebin.org/289530
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> i wanna help to seeding ubuntu isos
<atpa8a> any clues on upgrade-grub/efi?
<mrproper2> I have an Ubuntu setup with a static IP and I am defining dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 in the eth0 section but DNS isn't working.
<MonkeyDust> cortexA9  use deluge or so
<compdoc> mrproper2, what does this file contain: /etc/resolv.conf
<TJ-> mrproper2: Check "man resolvconf", section "ifup" ... I think you'll find it is "dns-nameservers" (note the plural)
<mrproper2> compdoc: Only comments, nothing else.
<compdoc> have you rebooted?
<mrproper2> Yes it's rebooted.
<compdoc> mrproper2, what is the line in /etc/network/interfaces that you used?
<mrproper2> tj-: Thta was it, plural.
<ansrster> If I completely format over my windows 8 pre install will I still hqve the UEFI boot problems?
<TJ-> mrproper2: It's a common mistake :)
<reko888_> thanks walex
<hask> afdafds
<hask> oi
<hask> oi
<Left_Turn> "" > file  ... this is the best way to create blank file in terminal?
<Left_Turn> with a lead echo i guess
<imuser> Guys, I have Lubuntu 13.10 on an old desktop, and I like that it is faster than Ubuntu 12.04, BUT, I would like to download an older Adobe Flash Player being the online videos, like YouTube and Wimp.com don't work good. The reason I think the older version of flash will work is that I tried it with a puppy I had on a flash stick and it works with the older flash player. So, how would I get an older one installed on Lubuntu 13.10?
<imuser> I mean the puppy was on a usb flash stick, sorry.
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: you'll need it if your CPU is older
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: you can use minitube to view youtube without flash :)
<imuser> ya.. I really think that's the case. How do you do that?
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: install it using software centre then run it
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: or: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=89675
<imuser> o.k. thanks guys
<imuser> Is there a way to install an older version of Adobe Flashplayer too?
<glitsj16> Left_Turn: that'll work, one alternative is using .. touch /path/to/new/empty/file
<Left_Turn> oh thanks glitsj16
<lucasrangit> when testing daily ISO images, is there a way to tell from within the environment what version is running or when it was created? i want to be able to differentiate. thanks.
<imuser> Would the minitube let me watch other online streaming, such as wimp.com or hulu?
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: i dnt believe so
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: you need a non-sse2 flash plugin
<imuser> what is that?
<imuser> sorry    don't know linux too well yet.
<jhutchins> imuser: I
<TJ-> lucasrangit: On the ISO itself, ".disk/info" ... not sure about within the running environment
<jhutchins> imuser: I'm pretty sure that flash player is a single binary file.  Figure out where it is and copy the binary from puppy to your Ubuntu installation.
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: sse2 is not a linux specific thing
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: its a feature in your CPU, or in your case, lacking
<ActionPa1snip> imuser: so it would be a ting in Windows too
<lucasrangit> TJ-: thanks! it turns out you can at least see that from within the live environment /cdrom/.disk/info
<TJ-> lucasrangit: Yeah... I've loop-mounted the squashfs but can't see anything better
<imuser> o.k.     sooooo    I download  the older flash player that I saw for the puppy, and then how do I copy it to my Lubuntu installation? I am from windows and don't know how to do this in Lubuntu. sorry
<frew> does anyone know how I can do the monitor configuration command?  I don't have a menu due to my choice of window manager and gnome-control-center gives an error when I use t
<TJ-> frew: "man xrandr"
<venky_> I have a ubuntu based distro installation where I am unable to see HT.
<whod> imuser: why  are u installing an older version of flash player? :) anyhow
<venky_> Would any one know about enabling HT?
<frew> TJ-: well I was hoping to use the gui
<frew> TJ-: I've used it before and had it work, though this is the first time with this machine
<imuser> whod, because viewing online video streaming doesn't work on my old desktop. It worked when I plugged in a puppy flash disk which I put an older flash player on
<frew> ah, arandr works
<frew> TJ-: thanks for the hint
<SchrodingersScat> imuser: not sure if you'll have any luck with hulu, but youtube-dl might work for wimp.com
<imuser> what's youtube-dl?
<whod> hm odd: not seen that :) have seen however. drm crap ..
<sofdarkness> youtube-dl is very good video downloader
<sofdarkness> to download a video with youtube-dl type this on terminal: youtube-dl link of video
<ravi_> hi, im trying to send files over a bluetooth 3.0+hs +wifi dongle with obex,  but i only get slow transfer speeds (<80kByte/s), how can i get faster transfer speeds (>1 MByte/s) ?
<imuser> so how do I copy the older flash I found online to my installation?
<lobila> hello everyone, I'm using a youtube av downloader add-on on firefox. every time it finishes downloading the video, it goes on to create a file "aac.error.log"..the latter process jams the computer until it gets finished. and it's even worse when it doesn't. sometimes the file isn't created and the computer becomes unusable due to the jam.
<lobila> can I get rid of the creation of this file?
<sofdarkness> lobila, use youtube-dl to download videos of internet on Ubuntu
<lobila> sofdarkness, I might have already installed it, but really forgot how to use it
<sofdarkness> lobila, type this on terminal: youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuColajv5dE
<sofdarkness> lobila, e.g. youtube-dl link_of_video
<sofdarkness> lobila, http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/documentation.html
<lobila> sofdarkness, thank you! it seems pretty easy..I'll try it :)
<sofdarkness> lobila, :)
<glitsj16> lobila: not to stop you from using youtube-dl, but what is the actual error in that aac.error.log?
<lobila> glitsj16, the error is that it jams my computer every time it gets (or doesnt get) created. sometimes it takes a while and it doesnt get created at all, but the computer gets jammed
<glitsj16> lobila: yes i understand, but is there any error reported in that file so you can try fixing it, or contact the add-on dev to report it
<lobila> I've got another problem. when I use a particular wireless network, I cannot access freenode.
<lobila> glitsj16, I never checked those files. maybe I should :)
<lobila> glitsj16, it says this: "Error: For audio extraction form this video format, you need to install and configure FFmpeg (http://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html) from addon's settings."
<lobila> not sure if I'm not mistaken..was ffmpeg the one that was replaced by another?
<glitsj16> lobila: well you might just try to install what it expects, ffmpeg is in the regular repos
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.10
<lobila> glitsj16, to my surprise, ffmpeg is already installed and newest version
<glitsj16> lobila: did you configure the add-on as mentioned in the error?
<lobila> glitsj16, I have no idea how to do it, and I don't even need AAC format..that's why I wanted to get rid of the error
<lobila> I've got another problem. when I use a particular wireless network, I cannot access freenode.
<lobila> is there a way to solve this?
<SonikkuAmerica> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Supported ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<miguelangello> I installed itunes on ubuntu 12.04 LTS with wine but when i try to open the program there is a message "iTunes cannot run because some of its required files are missing. Please reinstall iTunes" somebody know the solution for it?
<Brutus|> what is the location to find harddisks in the console? I found sdb1 / sdb2 / sdb5 but if they are mounted, where are they mounted to?
<Brutus|> sdb1 = linux, sdb2 = extended, sdb5 = linux swap
<jirido> j #lxde
<lobila> glitsj16, thank you for all your help! maybe I go on to use simply youtube-dl..
<glitsj16> lobila: any error in your irc client log?
<TJ-> Brutus|: "mount" will show all currently mounted file-systems
<lobila> glitsj16, where can I see it?
<glitsj16> lobila: that'll depend on the irc client you use
<lobila> I have xchat2
<lobila> glitsj16, I have xchat2
<miguelangello> I installed itunes on ubuntu 12.04 LTS with wine but when i try to open the program there is a message "iTunes cannot run because some of its required files are missing. Please reinstall iTunes" somebody know the solution for it?
<fer755> Brutus i figure they are mounted on /media if not mounted on /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab tells
<fer755> *where
<glitsj16> lobila: never used it, but have a look around in ~/.xchat2
<Brutus|> http://pastebin.com/bHrVaxeP
<Brutus|> kind of fuzzy on it
<lobila> glitsj16, I can't find it..maybe I try asking it at freenode channel?
<glitsj16> lobila: that or an xchat channel, you can use !alis to search for channels
<lobila> glitsj16, I am talking now on freenode channel about it..
<cer> I need to design the plan of a room of my house, is there a good software to do so?
<Brutus|> can someone take a look at the export of my fdisk / mtab / fstab
<Brutus|> http://pastebin.com/bHrVaxeP
<SonikkuAmerica> cer: Have you poked around in the Software Center
<SonikkuAmerica> Brutus|: What do you need to know? /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab show auto-mount points and options
<Brutus|> i need to know where my second disk is :P
<Brutus|> wish to write data to it
<Brutus|> looks like it's not mounted at all
<SonikkuAmerica> Which "second disk" are you talking about?
<Brutus|> sdb2
<Brutus|> i think
<Brutus|> got two disks in that system but can only find the first
<cer> SonikkuAmerica: mmmm .... do not even know what to look for! I found sweethome, but it seems to be good only if you already have a a plan .... and funiture editing does not seem to work :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Brutus|: Then [ sudo mkdir -p /mnt/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/disk ] in terminal
<Brutus|> you must specify the filesystem type
<SonikkuAmerica> Brutus|: Do you know what it is? extX, NTFS, FAT32 (vFAT), ...?
<Brutus|> cer: www.floorplanner.com might be helpfull? it's online and it looks like there is a free version
<Brutus|> extended
<Brutus|> SonikkuAmerica: ext
<TJ-> Brutus|: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk"
<TJ-> Brutus|: "extended" is another partition table, not a file-system, so it is not possible to mount sdb2
<Brutus|> ohhhh
<Brutus|> sdb1 worked
<cer> Brutus|: thanks I need something I can use offline, line connection is poor.
<TJ-> Brutus|: be aware that the file-system will probably need root (sudo) permissions to write to, depending on the user ownership of directories and files within it
<Brutus|> TJ-: understood. seems like there is an old installation on that disk
<Brutus|> will first explore and find a way to wipe it
<TJ-> Brutus|: If you want to delete the entire file-system, you can simply reformat it. You'd first umount it "sudo umount /mnt/disk" and then reformat it "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1"
<Pinkamen1_D> how do you create a live usb from ubuntu? The startup disk creator, when booted into, does not seem to have a 'start ubuntu without installing' option.
<Brutus|> it's busy :S
<Brutus|> umount: /mnt/disk: device is busy.
<gordonjcp> Pinkamen1_D: dd the image to a USB stick
<TJ-> Brutus|: probably because you've either got a file or directory open inside it
<Brutus|> i checked the disk but closed that already
<TJ-> Brutus|: did you "cd" into "/mnt/disk/" ?
<Brutus|> no i checked with filezilla
<Brutus|> but closed the program
<Brutus|> TJ-: just had to wait
<Brutus|> TJ-: it's working now :)
<TJ-> Brutus|: OK :)
<Brutus|> will this now automatically mount after sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<linuxearth> how can i use a password in the external hard drive which i have to use in linux as well as in windows (password because it becomes secured even when it goes in someone else's hands)
<TJ-> Brutus|: No, you'd need to add a line to "/etc/fstab" to have a file-system automount
<TJ-> Brutus|: If you've reformatted /dev/sdb1 you can add it to "/etc/fstab" like this: "  echo "UUID=$(blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdb1) /mnt/disk ext4 defaults 0 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab  "
<Brutus|> TJ-: I think I got it. I added [ /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk ext4 defaults 0 2 ] to the file
<Brutus|> oh with uuid is also possible
<cer> Any clue Brutus| SonikkuAmerica?
<TJ-> Brutus|: better with the UUID since the device name can change, whereas as long as you don't reformat the file-system, the UUID will remain constant
<Brutus|> TJ-: command doesn't work
<Brutus|> cer: no idea, sorry man.
<cer> Brutus|: thank you !
<Brutus|> when I do the command it just tells me >
<TJ-> Brutus|:  are you missing a "
<Brutus|> did copy/paste
<Brutus|> echo "UUID=$(blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdb1) /mnt/disk ext4 defaults 0 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab  "
<TJ-> The > usually indicates you've got unmatched quote marks... you've either missed 1, or got  1 too many
<TJ-> Brutus|: don't type the outer quote marks... I use those to enclose the entire command separate from my own comments
<Brutus|> TJ-: removed the last one
<TJ-> Brutus|: That'll be the one :)
<Brutus|> TJ-: UUID= /mnt/disk ext4 defaults 0 2
<Brutus|> that line got added
<Brutus|> shouldn't there be a number behind it?
<Brutus|> TJ-: this is another disk I got: UUID=9dea7ccb-4772-460d-bae6-2632cf7200b9 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Brutus|> TJ-: mount: special device UUID= does not exist
<TJ-> Brutus|: Yes, there should be... have you deleted sdb1 ?
<Brutus|> no I didn't delete it
<TJ-> Brutus|: You'll need to remove that line from fstab , I' ve just realised I left off a vital "sudo" call !
<zerowaitstate> Brutus: the whole point of the UUID thing is so a particular device always gets mounted the same way regardless of its position on the bus.
<Brutus|> TJ-: it's mounted to /mnt/disk
<miguelangello> what app could i use on ubuntu like hyperterminal ?
<TJ-> Brutus|: echo "UUID=$(sudo blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdb1) /mnt/disk ext4 defaults 0 2" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<Brutus|> TJ-:  that seems to work a lot better :)
<Brutus|> UUID=59fa6025-942c-4b1b-bec4-78be19c5e102 /mnt/disk ext4 defaults 0 2
<TJ-> Brutus|: You can delete the 'bad' line with "sudo sed -i ',UUID= /mnt/disk ext4,d' /etc/fstab  "
<Brutus|> TJ-: got it working :)
<TJ-> Brutus|: good :)
<Brutus|> mount -a doesn't give any errors, going for a reboot on that system
<djanatan> Is the gaming performance in Unity better now? When I tried it last year, it was garbage.
<k1l_> djanatan: everything is wonderfull now. or do you have a specific question?
<djanatan> putting my toes in the water before I jump back in is all
<godmachine81> i'm a pretty experienced linux user, but not so much with ubuntu.  i just upgraded a distro manually but now everytime i try to add new PPA's they automatically use the release name from the previous version installed
<godmachine81> my question is how to configure the system so that all new ppa's will use saucy instead of raring
<godmachine81> other than manually changing them in the .list files myself
<k1l_> godmachine81: what does "updated manually" mean?
<Brutus|> TJ-: thank you it's working. Now updating my system
<dgarstang1> Anyone know if cloud-init supports GCE yet?
<lca_13> dgarstang1, hey
<godmachine81> k1l_: manually meaning i have modified my own sources.list and made configuration changes by hand ( i have forked an ubuntu based distro that used raring)
<dgarstang1> lca_13: yo
<miguelangello> what app can i use to sync my ipod nano on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<godmachine81> k1l_: i really just to know how to fix whatever config the apt-add-ppa uses and change it to add the saucy sources instead of raring
<RyuKojiro> Quick question, does the livecd have hdparm on it?
<Xuisce> hi all
<Guest68338> ciao
<Guest68338> !list
<ubottu> Guest68338: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dgarstang1> Seems like Ubuntu's cloud-init doesn't support Google Compute yet. :(
<TJ-> RyuKojiro: Yes
<Guest68338> ubuntu
<RyuKojiro> TJ-: Awesome, thanks
<lca_13> can anyone give me some helpful links on setting up openstack
<Guest5512> what is this?
<genii> Guest5512: You've arrived in the Ubuntu Linux support channel.
<Guest5512> Thanks
<lca_13> openstack anyone ?
<Pici> lca_13: You'd probably have better luck asking in #openstack and/or #ubuntu-server
<miguelangello> I have a usb to serial adapter and i wanna know if it works on ubuntu 12.04, how could i do it ?
<lca_13> Pici: thanks
<shahan1322f> whats the best way to test your internet connection speed in linux?
<glitsj16> godmachine81: have you checked if there are still references to raring in /etc/apt/apt.conf? or tried to set your default release name there?
<godmachine81> glitsj16: grep -ir 'raring' /etc   returns nothing at all
<godmachine81> what file does the default release name get set in?  i have a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  directory that has several different .confs starting with 10-  as example
<glitsj16> godmachine81: well, try setting it explicitly to saucy in /etc/apt/apt.conf, something like .. APT::Default-Release "saucy";
<godmachine81> glitsj16: so i need to create the /etc/apt.conf file?  or shouldn't i be using the file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/   ?
<glitsj16> godmachine81: don't know where the add-apt-repository command looks for that info
<proch> ciao
<glitsj16> godmachine81: i'd try to put it in /etc/apt/apt.conf, which might be an empty file to begin with
<godmachine81> glitsj16: its not even a file to begin with
<glitsj16> godmachine81: create it to test
<Larry_> SOS UKRAINE
<y4h0_> join #java
<genii> Larry_: This is the Ubuntu Linux support channel. You may have wanted ##politics channel instead.
<genii> Larry_: Unless of course, you're in the Ukraine but your problem is related to your Ubuntu :)
<pieces029> Does anyone have recommendations for an http proxy client similar to Fiddler that will work on Ubunut?
<junior_> oiiiiiii
<genii> pieces029: The simplest thing I can think of offhand is just the Server Spy add-on for Firefox which can show you all the headers etc. Can't twiddle with it then send it back on though. Squid may have some of this type of facility.
<pieces029> genii, I'm trying to debug a mobile phone so that unfortunately won't work.  Thanks for the idea though.
<kbrosnan> genii: tamper data
<dgarstang1> i no like cloud-init :(
<whodares> hi
<runnyspot> pieces029: mitmproxy or owasp zap
<pieces029> runnyspot, Ok, I'll check those out.  Thanks!
<charly_> hi, ubuntu is hanging at boot. running mac os under virtualbox. fresh install loads fine, after initializing android environment, restart hangs. happened twice with fresh installs. this problem has never occured before. initialized environment same way multiple times. any suggestions?
<genii> charly_: If this is Ubuntu touch, then i suggest to ask in #ubuntu-touch ... if it's something like regular Ubuntu locking up while loading Eclipse or Android components for development, then this is still the right channel
<sudonoob> Hi All, I was on last night and didnt resolve my issues after a number of tries.  How to I downgrade to another version of 13.10 (or) use something other than unity?
<rcw2> using firebug in firefox is making firefox use 50% of cpu.  how can i troubleshoot this best
<kbrosnan> make sure you are using the most up to date version of the extension.
<Xuisce> hi kbrosnan
<rcw2> kbrosnan, to me?
<kbrosnan> yes, then if you are report it using their process. http://getfirebug.com/community
<genii> sudonoob: If you give details of your original problem again to the channel, someone may try to continue assisting. Alternately, you could for the moment install a different desktop like Xubuntu or Lubuntu by doing: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop    (or lubuntu-desktop)
<sudonoob> genii: thanks.  my original problem is no dash. I tried everything suggested including removing unity, resetting it and following all suggestions i.e. install compiz etc
<kbrosnan> rcw2: in addtion it can make sense to have a developer profile where you have heavy extensions such as Firebug, you can run mutiple instances of firefox using the -P and -no-remote commands. https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Command_Line_Options
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  you up and about bro?
<dgarstang1> omg. the cloud-init docs are terrible
<rcw2> kbrosnan, actually, its using that much cpu without firebug as well.  is there a way to load firefox free of addons
<rcw2> ah -safe-mode
<iron> i cant get a grub screen after installing ubuntu
<iron> can someone help, it says input signal out of range
<meme> I am running a server on EC2 and I am trying to get a subdomain to work. I've modified my apache config to point dashboard2.mvp-interactive.com to /var/www/dashboardv2 but for some reason it keeps looking for /var/www - any ideas? here is the pastebin - http://pastebin.com/0SEzFCen  -- the main DNS is hosted with go GoDaddy and dashboardv2.mvp-interactive.com points to my linux server at
<meme> 50.19.234.248
<iron> hello?
<iron> am i on?  can you see what i'm typing?
<sh0t> iron, yes
<iron> ok
<iron> i think my monitor or gpu does not support the grub that was installed.
<compdoc> cant see it boot?
<iron> i dont see the grub loader so I cant choose between windows or ubuntu
<Pici> iron: It isn't displayed unless you hold down the shift key at boot.
<iron> oh so it has changed?
<Pici> Quite a few releases ago iirc.
<sudonoob> genii: I have installed xubuntu now and still no dash? What shall i do? Its still the same background as 13.1
<Guest65115> hai
<iron> still does not show when holding down shift
<iron> monitor says change to 1280x1024 60hz.  how do i do this?
<genii> sudonoob: I don't believe Xubuntu comes with a dash. Did you select from login screen the Xubuntu/XFCE session or are you still going to the old one?
<MarbolanGos> e
<JoshuaP> how would i correct bad sectors on a hard drive?
<iron> cant see grub screen.  help
<Dureiken> Hi there, could someone help me to make a scrypt file which is taking a part of his command into another file ? if it's possible ? Thanks a lot
<compdoc> JoshuaP, cant
<compdoc> need a new drive
<JoshuaP> compdoc: what, exactly, makes a bad sector?
<compdoc> JoshuaP, means its failing. And its a better way to die than just stopping dead. Means you can get most of your files
<Xuisce> hi all
<charly_> hi, ubuntu is hanging at boot. running mac os under virtualbox. fresh install loads fine, after initializing android environment, restart hangs. happened twice with fresh installs. this problem has never occured before. initialized environment same way multiple times. any suggestions?
<charly_> sometimes reboots to tty1
<Beer_Man> Where can I report 14.04 bugs that apport hook does not pick up?
<fer755> charly_hi u are running 8,1 kernel ?
<silidan> anyone got experience with bluetooth under ubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu 12.04?
<jazzme> hello, after running the ubuntu updates via a vnc session, I can no longer access the ubuntu session where vnc server is running.  All I get is a black screen.  Any ideas please?
<miguelangello> [  579.193318] pl2303: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver
<miguelangello>  this line means my driver is working?
<silidan> hi, i have 2 usb bluetooth 3.0 + hs dongles here and want to transfer files with them using ubuntu 13.10 and ubuntu 12.04 so far the transfer works but only quite slow (<200 kByte/s), i know that these devices work with (>1MByte/s) with win7, so what should i configure where to get the same speed?
<iron> cant get grub screen to show up.  cant see what os to choose from
<iron> can someone help me?
<iron> if not where is the real help channel for ubuntu
<charly_> 8,1 kernel for what
<dstar69> hi - installed 12.04 and it crashed on updating, now i have gnu grub screen that gives me options none of which work. Can anyone hold my hand and tell me what to do before I reinstall altogether?
<iron> i get no grub screen
<fer755> charly_ are u running 8.1 kernel?
<fer755> charly_ on ubuntu
<charly_> running ubuntu 12.04 under virtualbox
<piotr__> witam serdecznie
<kingfisher64> hello, enjoyed my 1st week using Ubuntu. Is there a linux equilivant of wampserver (lamp stack)?
<iron> maybe i'll try a different install of linux.  ubuntu cant give me a grub screen to choose what os i want.
<fer755> charly_ the last 2 numbers on command uname -r are 8.1
<Dureiken> Hi there, could someone help me to make a scrypt file which is taking a part of his command into another file ? if it's possible ? Thanks a lot
<iron> cant seem to find anyone that can help with my issue either
<dgarstang1> Cloud-init... GCE.... Anyone?
<piotr__> chciałbym poradzic się uzytkowników ubuntu w sprawie naprawienia błędu aktualizacji
<fer755> Iron yes
<iron> i dont get a grub screen to choose what os i want to run
<piotr__> wykryto u mnie raport błędu
<dstar69> hi - installed 12.04 and it crashed on updating, now i have gnu grub screen that gives me options none of which work. Do I just reinstall altogether?
<delac> anyone around who has managed to get Canon mg3500 series drivers to work on 12.04?
<charly_> 3.8.0-29-generic
<miguelangello> How can i start the teamviewer daemon? because i installed it but dosnt work it says start daemon before
<fer755> charly_ i had an issue now resolved under 12.8.1 kernel i upgrade kernel now . the issue are whit vbox
<maclinux123> Hello
<bekks> fer755: Which issues?
<fer755> bekks 2d and 3d accel and no nvidia on kernel img
<miguelangello> How can i start the teamviewer daemon? because i installed it but dosnt work it says start daemon before
<bekks> fer755: What does "2d and 3d accel and no nvidia on kernel img" mean, please?
<fer755> virtualbox 2d and 3d accel enabled and missing kernel module nvidia. on kernel img file
<fer755> but im not using ubuntu the kernels are differs
<bekks> fer755: The nvidia module is always missing since it is separated from the kernel.
<fer755> bekks sure are on img file
<charly_> never had the issue before. installed/utilized ubuntu previously. same programming.
<fer755> bekks there are a kernel and a kernel img file too , in that are the modules
<bekks> fer755: the nvidia module is never part of the kernel, since it is a binary blob which will not be included in the kernel officially. It is a 3rd party module.
<bekks> fer755: However - do you talk about the kernel in your virtualbox guest?
<fer755> bekks and where is located?
<bekks> fer755: Where is what located?
<fer755> bekks i miss the point
<fer755> bekks no
<dstar69> hi - installed 12.04 and it crashed on updating, now i have gnu grub screen that gives me options none of which work. Do I just reinstall altogether?
<iron> how can i get the grub screen to show up so i can choose my OS?
<fer755> bekks no matters , i have an issue and if u dont understant np. there is not applicable to this case
<bekks> fer755: If you are not talking about a kernel in your virtualbox, and you are not talking about issues compiling the virtualbox kernel modules - how is that related to virtualbox then? :)
<DJones> iron: It should just be a case of tapping the left shift key during boot
<bekks> fer755: Ok, we just rest that case :)
<fer755> bekks i miss the point of the whole thing
<iron> i have and i get nothing. just blank screen. and monitor says signal out of range
<fer755> bekks there are a kernel host to run vbox no?
<bekks> fer755: There is no special kernel that is needed to run vbox, no.
<fer755> bekks there are a module that kernel have to read. no?
<bazhang> fer755, you should try in #vbox
<fer755> i resolved that issue now
<dgarstang1> *sigh* Cloud-init latest in experimental is supposed to support GCE. I think not. :(
<Boreeas> Can someone explain to me the compile error here/how I can fix it: http://pastebin.com/gXnC0B6n?
<iron> i think my monitor or gpu dont support the grub loader screen.  can someone help?
<dstar69> ah kernel panic... a first for me (only been doing the linux thing for 10 days or so...) (reinstalled linux mint three times, now on second time install of ubuntu. didn't like vista, but at least i didn't need to reinstall it every second day!)
<wolfzrat> is there an ubuntu 14.04 utilty version prerelease out to try out?
<genii> "utility version" ?
<Dureiken> Hi there, could someone help me to make a scrypt file which is taking a part of his command into another file ? if it's possible ? Thanks a lot
<bazhang> wolfzrat, 14.04 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<bazhang> Dureiken, for litecoin?
<wolfzrat> sry didnt know =/
<Dureiken> bazhang : for ubuntu
<bazhang> Dureiken, scrypt for what please
<dstar69> reinstalling...
 * dstar69 sigh
<Dureiken> for mining yes
<dstar69> later
<wolfzrat> thank you bazhang
<wolfzrat> for redirecting me
<JoshuaP> compdoc: can i zero out the spots and continue on?
<squashpoint0h> asdf
<Boreeas> Can someone explain to me the compile error here/how I can fix it: http://pastebin.com/gXnC0B6n?
<sudonoob> Finally sorted my no dash issue... Thanks for the help/ suggestions. Uninstalled Unity using sudo purge and installed xubuntu-desktop. What are the major differences?
<silidan> hi, im using the bluez package on ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 13.10, i got 2 usb bluetooth 3.0 + hs wifi combo dongles and i can transfer files between 2 machines with them. its just very slow (<200kByte/s) how do i need to configure the wifi /bluetooth part for higher speeds? (in win 7 these 2 dongles achieve >1 MByte/s)
<conroe> whats the package name for the default terminal in lightdm/saucy?
<delac> anyone around who has managed to get Canon mg3500 series drivers to work on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> conroe  gnome-terminal
<conroe> so lightdm only runs on top of gnome?
<MonkeyDust> conroe  lightdm is the login menu, not sure what you want or mean
<conroe> i thought that was unity?
<cnodell> Is there a way to find out what applications are kept current on LTS releases? I noticed Firefox was kept current and am wondering what other apps are treated the same!
<MonkeyDust> conroe  no, unity is a compiz shell over gnome3
<conroe> ah
<cnodell> I thought that a search of Ubuntu's LTS updates/backports repositories might be right but want to be sure...
<vbgunz> anyone know of a task or todo manager that's simple, but you can add a time to the task say 20 minutes? so this way, an alarm or reminder to stop doing the task pops up?
<cnodell> Anyone have a suggestion?
<MonkeyDust> cnodell  what was your question?
<conroe> MonkeyDust, package name for that upper-right menu?
<conroe> panel?
<MonkeyDust> conroe  gnome-panel
<conroe> hmm. i did install it but its seems I have to launch it manually
<melter> if i run "apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork", why does "apachectl -V" show the MPM as "event" and not "prefork"?
<cnodell> Is there a way to find out what applications are kept current on LTS releases? I noticed Firefox was kept current and am wondering what other apps are treated the same!
<Jensor> Hello, I'm really new to Linux and I'm exploring my way around. I have on my system a couple of kernel-version directory's, can I just remove them or will it stop me from booting up again (or will some programs depend on that "older" kernel version folder)? Any information where I can learn/read more about this? Thanks in advance.
<Ben64> cnodell: no real way to check, but firefox is likely the only thing
<k1l_> Jensor: folders? if you want to remove old kernels remove the old kernel packages
<cnodell> thanks!
<Jensor> k1l_, I probably mistyped, the items under /usr/src/*
<cnodell> Another Question: How reliable are upgrades from one version of Ubuntu to the next? Would removing, adding and changing applications affect chances of success?
<Ben64> Jensor: the general rule is - don't delete anything not in your home directory
<[[a]> hello, my mouse right-click is not working anymore; any help plz
<k1l_> Jensor: they get removed, when you  remove the old unused packages.
<Jensor> Ben64, I don't really want to delete them, rather know what they do or what their use is.
<Ben64> cnodell: ppa's are more likely to cause issues, standard ubuntu repositories and packages should upgrade without much problem
<k1l_> Jensor: i suggest not to fiddle behind the back of the package system. use the official ubuntu package system where you can
<cnodell> Thanks again!
<Jensor> k1l_, oke thanks for the info.
<k1l_> Jensor: if you remove the linux-image-.... and linux-header-.... package you will notice, that the folder will be deleted
<Jensor> k1l_ and so will the boot entry I'm guessing?
<k1l_> yes
<Jensor> thanks
<cnodell> I am trying to decide on a distro recommendation for a friend new to linux. Mint and Ubuntu were forerunners. When I looked up upgrades for Mint their documentation suggested always doing fresh installs and data backups. Kind of surprised me. With Mint being based on Ubuntu I began wondering if Ubuntu was also so finiky regarding upgrades.
<k1l_> cnodell: upgrades are fine. but backups are always suggested just for murphys law
<k1l_> (which is: murphy will know when you dont have backups and will sabotage your system ;p )
<genii> cnodell: It is always recommended to back up your data of course. But upgrades are fairly painless.
<Ben64> cnodell: one thing you could do is use the LTS releases, only have to upgrade versions once every 2 years, instead of every 6 months
<MonkeyDust> cnodell  and if you don't like upgrading, use LTS's
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  was fester :)
<MonkeyDust> faster*
<phatso> I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu in vbox but after I go through the partition disk menu and try installing the base system it keep throwing me back to the partition disk menu even though I chose to commit all changes - http://oi61.tinypic.com/3162o43.jpg
<MonkeyDust> phatso  i had that issue with debian on vbox, it was solved by using one partition only (everything in /)
<phatso> MonkeyDust: I have / mounted on /dev/sda and swap on /dev/sda5
<p30arena> hey anyone got the DVI problem?
<k1l_> p30arena: which dvi problem?
<p30arena> when I try to login with mu user, what I see is a black screen, saying some bullshit about DVI and returning me to the login screen
<p30arena> the funny thing is that when I login with Guest, everything goes well
<k1l_> p30arena: see .xsession-errors in the users home for errors
<p30arena> k1|_: the error is nonsense, the xorg server is bragging about that it can't find the monitor, and some problems with the dvi, I don't have access to my ubuntu system, so I can't be specific right now
<k1l_> p30arena: well, if it works in guest mode it is some user specific setting that doesnt work. so getting that errormessage would guide to the solution
<k1l_> p30arena: but there is not such thing like "the dvi problem". so get the specific details and we will see
<p30arena> k1|_: yea exactly, but what I don't realize, is why it should get corrupted, I just use it regularly, last time I installed VBox and did nothing else :)) confused confused confused… :D
<jKlaus> hey all
<hewhomust> hi
<jKlaus> So.. what exactly is Ubuntu TV?
<jKlaus> n/m just found the channel :P
<zaitzev> I'm having an issue with a simple bash script I just made, and I can't see what I'm doing wrong. All the paths exist. When I run it, I just get a "Terminated" output and it hasn't launched. http://pastie.org/8676611
<imuser> Lubuntu people are scarce over there. S0, guys, can I through some things overboard to make Lubuntu 13.10 lighter. My computer is old. Can I uninstall in the software center some games or something that I don't use?
<imuser> "throw" sorry about spelling
<silidan1> hi, im using the bluez package on ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 13.10, i got 2 usb bluetooth 3.0 + hs wifi combo dongles and i can transfer files between 2 machines with them. its just very slow (<200kByte/s) how do i need to configure the wifi /bluetooth part for higher speeds? (in win 7 these 2 dongles achieve >1 MByte/s)
<imuser> my memory is like 400 something mb. What can you do with that?
<zerowaitstate> imuser: not run ubuntu desktop. ubuntu's bloat is in the gui
<zerowaitstate> try using mint or something
<zerowaitstate> if you don't need the ui, ubuntu server is fairly lean
<imuser> zerowaitstate, I have Lubuntu 13.10.... is that the ubuntu desktop? don't know much about linux here.
<zerowaitstate> in linux you have a choice of desktop environments. some are very lean on resources and some hog memory. ubuntu favors the GNOME desktop, which uses a lot of RAM
<zerowaitstate> I am not familiar with Lubuntu though
<zerowaitstate> ah lxde
<phil-ns> xfce is very lean
<zerowaitstate> so, you have already cut out a lot of the GNOME cruft
<imuser> can I change desktop environments make it leaner and meaner?
<phil-ns> I just ripped all the cruft :)
<zerowaitstate> imsuer, lxde is pretty lean as it is
<zerowaitstate> imuser: whats using your ram right now?
<saiarcot895> imuser: Lubuntu is really meant for low-RAM systems, so you can't get too much lower
<zerowaitstate> yeah, I was just mentioning that. I realized that Lubuntu was the LXDE flavor
<hewhomust> crunchbang lol
<zerowaitstate> imuser: you are riding pretty close to the minimum requirements for lubuntu. You may take a look at PuppyLinux.
<zerowaitstate> imuser: basically, once you get down to RAM sizes that small, you have to start pulling features out to stay within the RAM footprint
<zerowaitstate> imuser: archlinux is another, but not for the faint of heart
<miles_> hello
<miles_> hello
<miles_> fgdsgf
<miles_> gsfd
<miles_> gfsd
<FloodBot1> miles_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miles_> gsd
<miles_> gsd
<imuser> thanks, guys, I was talking over in the Lubuntu channel
<zerowaitstate> what did you find out?
<zerowaitstate> curious
<imuser> so, if I put Puppy on a disk, how would I keep it updated or clean install another one?
<imuser> and what if I want to save what I do on my usb flashdrive I put puppy on, so I can use it live?
<zerowaitstate> http://puppylinux.org/main/Puppy430-tutorial-English.pdf
<imuser> thanks!
<ikonia> err thats for puppy
<k1l_> imuser: for puppy issues please ask the puppy support
<imuser> ya  thanks  kll
<ikonia> I don't think he wants puppy support, but help given was for puppy
<zerowaitstate> sorry about that guys, should have msged
<ikonia> oh it is puppy
<ikonia> sorry, my fault
<zerowaitstate> unless someone wants to start a Puppy-like Ubuntu, maybe Poobuntu?
<ikonia> it already exists and is a shambles, hence why it's a poor release
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Thats an unofficial spin off, and not supported in here, too.
<The_Woodsman> i've got some files on my laptop i want to get on my desktop, and i also want to learn how to use sftp. how do i find out all the parameters and stuff i need to connect to my desktop from my laptop using sftp?
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: scp files username@remotehost:/new/location
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: man scp or sftp will give you information on the parameters
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: yeah okay so i looked up my ip address and i know the user names and passwords and everything, but i was not able to connect to my desktop - is the ip address not the remotehost
<ikonia> the ip address is an acceptable remote host
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: so for whatever reason i could not connect using the ip address, even though i opened the SFTP port
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: and the sftp port, does scp work on that port also?
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: could be many reasons, show me the command you are using
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: sure, one sec
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: scp "testfile" username@ipaddress   - i did not give it a path after that so maybe that is why it's messed up
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: yes, you did not use the example I gave you
<PinnacleDawn> Hey
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: the connection timed out when i used  scp "testfile" username@ipaddress:C/  - did i screw up the syntax or is there possibly a deeper issue
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: there is no such thing as c:\ on a windows host
<ikonia> sorry on a linux host
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: are you trying to move files from linux to a windows host ?
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: yes
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: my laptop is on ubuntu, my desktop is on windows
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: ok, so you'll need to use sftp
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: sftp from the linux laptop to the windows desktop, correct ?
<ikonia> as in from the linux machine -> files -> windows machine
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: are you running an sftp server on the windows host ?
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: so now i'm using sftp username@ipaddress which is what it looks like the ubuntu website's documentation is saying to do, but the connection still times out
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: please try to pay attention to what is being asked of you
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: are you running an sftp server on the windows desktop ?
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: ah sorry i missed that message. i need to change the color scheme on this IRC client, i'm colorblind to the response text. no, i am not. i didn't know that was necessary, i thought i could just open the port and connect in whenever
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: ok, so if you are not running an sftp server on the windows host, what do you expect the linux machine to actually connect to
<ikonia> The_Woodsman: opening a port is great, but if nothing is running/listening on that port, there is nothing for the client to connect to
<The_Woodsman> ikonia: okay thanks for the help, i'll see if i can figure that part out without bothering you haha
<alp> Hi, I'm in need of help on bluetooth connectivity
<siren_face2000> Hi!
<siren_face2000> I need some help figuring out something
<bmccoy11> Help! I just installed ubuntu using the Windows installer, rebooted, and it worked, but when I rebooted again, it's stuck at "initramfs"!
<siren_face2000> I've already installed Ubuntu to my external drive, but I can't figure out how to get it to boot
<bmccoy11> It's stuck at the busybox shell/ initramfs
<siren_face2000> I know I have to figure out what I need to change in my BIOS so that it boots.
<bmccoy11> My graphics card is a AMD Radeon X1250
<anonymous_> helloo
<anonymous_> any1 there?
<bmccoy11> Anyone?
<whod> <siren_face2000> use grub
<ikonia> saying anyone is pointless
<bmccoy11> I'm not sure if Windows 8 is the problem.
<bmccoy11> I'm using legacy BIOS.
<ikonia> why would windows 8 have any impact on your ubuntu install ?
<bmccoy11> Not sure.
<bmccoy11> Just a n00b.
<bmccoy11> Is it a graphics card driver problem?
<dupingping86> Hello
<glitsj16> siren_face2000: have you set your BIOS boot order to prioritize booting from external USB HDD?
<dupingping86> How to use grub with windows 8?
<whod> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  will work too
<whod> bios option already thought u tried :)
<dupingping86> okok!
<ikonia> dupingping86: same way as any other windows install
<ikonia> there is no need for "supergrubdisk" that canse actually cause problems as the grub versin may not be the same as the ubuntu one
<dupingping86> ikonia: how?
<whod> it doesnt cause probs if just use it to load the .lst... from the eternal drive
<ikonia> dupingping86: how what ?
<whod> and at 7mb :) download D:
<ikonia> whod of course it can
<dupingping86> detail comments for grub with windows 8
<whod> how? when zero changes to be made with it. u'd wait til boot into os, then fix there
<ikonia> what's wrong with just using the ubuntu media you installed with
<aaronfeng> i'm trying to use cloudinit in aws vpc, it doesn't seem to work, but it works fine in ec2-classic.  i came across this post: http://luhman.org/blog/2013/03/16/getting-ubuntu-cloud-init-work-amazon-aws-vpc however that didn't work for me either
<ikonia> dupingping86: what's the actual problem you are having ?
<bmccoy11> uhm
<k1l_> !bootrepair | dupingping86
<ikonia> aaronfeng: "it doesn't work" isn't really sometihng you can expec tot get help with as that explains nothing
<k1l_> dupingping86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, someone in #u is yammering about "eternal" (external) HDDs
 * bmccoy11 yawns
<SonikkuAmerica> !boot-repair
<SonikkuAmerica> Not even once.
<aaronfeng> ikonia: well, it didn't do the install, i want to know if cloudinit is expected to work within vpc.  according to that post which referenced this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/615545
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 615545 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Instances launched in a VPC cannot access ec2.archive.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikonia> aaronfeng: didn't do the install - you need to give details
<ikonia> aaronfeng: that's like me saying "fix it" as a solution
<bmccoy11> ?
<bmccoy11> I installed Ubuntu, rebooted, logged in, rebooted again, and now it's stuck at initramfs/busybox shell and won't load the GUI.
<siren_face2000> who asked me if I had tried setting my boot order?
<siren_face2000> I did try booting from the USB HDD
<siren_face2000> but, nothing happened.
<bmccoy11> siren_face2000: glitsj16
<siren_face2000> ok
<siren_face2000> glitsj16, I did try, but nothing happened.
<bmccoy11> Can anyone help me?
<bmccoy11> I feel ignored :3
<siren_face2000> I also tried using F12 to boot from it directly.
<dupingping86> And what are differences between grub and grub2
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: when you get dropped to busybox, what is the error message?
<bmccoy11> Nothing.
<dragonfly> dupingping86: among other things, they use different configuration files
<bmccoy11> Wait
<bmccoy11> Let me check
<SonikkuAmerica> bmccoy11: Does it say "Gave up waiting for root device" or something
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<bmccoy11> Nope
<k1l_> dupingping86: grub2 is standard since some time. use that
<bmccoy11> It just says "BusyBox Shell..."
<bmccoy11> No error whatsoever.
<tropicalpapaya> I am trying to install 12.04 through PXE. The installer boots just fine and I go through menus to choose keyboard layout and network interface. Then the screen flashes to "Downloading release" or something similar and the progress bar disappears. The installer sits there blankly for a while, then the system shuts down automatically. How can I diagnose the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: can you take a photo of the screen and post it?
<bmccoy11> Sure.
<dupingping86> ok
<glitsj16> siren_face2000: have a look around in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for possible clues, or pastebin those on http://paste.ubuntu.com so people can have a look at them
<dupingping86> who does know about fuseftp with perl?
<glitsj16> siren_face2000: to make the pastebinning easier, you can .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit .. after installing that .. pastebinit /var/log/dmesg .. same for the other one
<dupingping86> fuseftp is very slow
<bekks> Yes, as every fuse based implementation.
<dupingping86> so i can't use that
<bmccoy11> hitsujiTMO: Windows 8 boot chooser - http://imgur.com/MaEMINu - Busybox shell - http://imgur.com/GVanuUq
<dupingping86> Hey! you know very fast ftp filesystem.
<dupingping86> ?
<bmccoy11> Filesystem?
<dupingping86> yes
<bmccoy11> Ext2.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: and there's no text above that whatsoever?
<bmccoy11> Nope.
<bmccoy11> That's all she wrote.
<dragonfly> dupingping86: what are you trying to do? Perhaps there is a better tool for the job.
<dupingping86> no no. FTP Filesystem use with mount command
<Ben64> bmccoy11: you installed using wubi?
<bmccoy11> Yes.
<bmccoy11> :/
<k1l_> bmccoy11: :(
<dragonfly> dupingping86: you are trying to mount a remote filesystem?
<k1l_> dont use wubi. make a native install on own partitions
<dupingping86> yes
<bmccoy11> How can I fix it without reinstalling.
<Ben64> you cannot
<k1l_> bmccoy11: best way is to reinstall and use a real install this time
<bmccoy11> There must be something wrong.
<Ben64> the "wrong" thing is using wubi, unfortunately
<bmccoy11> I want to install 13.10 but it doesn't detect Windows.
<bmccoy11> Fresh Windows 8.1 installation on a newly wiped hard drive.
<dupingping86> hi
<hewhomust> hi
<bmccoy11> Hi
<dragonfly> dupingping86: do you have to use ftp or could you use ssh?
<qwk> hello guys o/
<bmccoy11> What did Wubi even do wrong? The first time it rebooted, it worked fine.
<qwk> I have find an apt-get who is incorrect
<qwk> apt-get install yaws
<qwk> in the repos, who should I talk to
<bmccoy11>  ?
<hewhomust> what???
<bprompt> ehheh
<Ben64> qwk: you're going to have to explain what you're talking about
<bprompt> qwk:    what do you mean?
<qwk> like if u installing a program
<hewhomust> what does it say?
<bmccoy11> W a t
<qwk> u want it to work
<bprompt> qwk:    ok... so you want to install something?
<qwk> but it seem to be broke
<dragonfly> qwk: what makes you think it is broken? is there an error message?
<hewhomust> whats broken?
<qwk> the yaws from aptitude seem to be broke
<bmccoy11> Can someone help me??
<bprompt> qwk:    try a quick -> sudo apt-get check
<Ben64> !details | qwk
<ubottu> qwk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: wubi is unfortunately prone to these kinds of issues. the file system sits inside another OS so things can change vi windows that break wubi
<bmccoy11> It does?
<bmccoy11> Oh....
<qwk> i compared it to my friend who is running arch
<glitsj16> siren_face2000: please scratch what i wrote, that assumes you're in the system, which doesn't boot so i forgot the issue to begin with sorry .. can you describe what exactly you are seeing when trying to boot into the external HDD? blinking lights on the USB? black screen after seeing GRUB menu? things like that can help..
<bmccoy11> It doesn't just shrink the partition?
<qwk> i couldnt find the config file etc
<bprompt> qwk:    try a quick -> sudo apt-get check   <--- will list who and what's missing,    --> sudo apt-get -f install <--- will attempt to fix the installations
<qwk> like /etc/yaws.conf
<qwk> ok, i will give it a shoot
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: you cant shrink a live filesystem, so since windows is running it can't shrink it. it creates a file that is used to house the wubi filesystem
<bmccoy11> hitsujiTMO: How can I uninstall Ubuntu and reinstall it onto a seperate partition?
<bmccoy11> Just delete the folder?
<Ben64> there should be an uninstaller
<bmccoy11> Also, will Windows still detect it on a seperate partition?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: you can remove wubi from add/remove programs
<bmccoy11> Oh. Dang.
<bprompt> bmccoy11:    usually you'd just reformat the partition, thus wiping it, just make sure you save any files you want saved
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<bmccoy11> I'll just shrink it for now.
<qwk> oh it worked now
<bmccoy11> Why doesn't 13.10 detect my OS though?
<bprompt> bmccoy11:    13.10 detect?  who?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: i presume you have windows installed as mbr, so you meed to make sure you boot ubuntu in bios/legacy mode
<bmccoy11> I already do. :D
<bmccoy11> I don't have a UEFI motherboard.
<dupingping86> who is developing fuseftp?
<qwk> the thing was it was located in /etc/init.d/yaws instead of /etc/yaws.conf as in Arch
<Ben64> qwk: /etc/init.d/yaws is not the config file
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: ok, when you are ready can you boot to the ubuntu live cd and we can have a look from there. you can connect to here in xchat or via the web chat interface
<bmccoy11> It doesn't detect it, still. I'm using a regular BIOS and a fresh Windows 8.1 install on the stock partitioning.
<ekristen> anyone having a problem installing git on 12.10?
<bprompt> bmccoy11:   you just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and it only boots to Ubuntu, leaving windows off  the Grub menu?
<bmccoy11> I installed the LTS version.
<dupingping86> dragonfly: ?
<bmccoy11> Off of WUBI.
<bprompt> bmccoy11:   tried -> sudo update-grub <-- yet ?
<bmccoy11> bprompt: that isn't my problem at all.
<SonikkuAmerica> bmccoy11: Why are you using Wubi anyway?
<bmccoy11> ...
<bprompt> ahemm... alright
<bmccoy11> Because I didn't want to partition it p.
<bmccoy11> *it
<MonkeyDust> bmccoy11  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real installation
<bmccoy11> I didn't want to have to risk having to reinstall Windows again.
<bmccoy11> I know.
<bmccoy11> It should work, though.
<MonkeyDust> bmccoy11  and wubi cannot be upgraded
<bmccoy11> Oh.
<dupingping86> give me MACOS style with GTK3+?
<MonkeyDust> bmccoy11  because it is not real
<bmccoy11> Well, why doesn't 13.10 detect Windows???
<bmccoy11> It just says that my entire disk is unpartitioned.
<siren_face2000> weird. Everything seems fine
<dupingping86> give me MACOS style with GTK3+? on ubuntu12.04 I using
<Ben64> bmccoy11: you keep saying that, come back using the livecd and we can find out why
<siren_face2000> Can I give you guys an idea of what my BIOS looks like?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: ok, when you are ready can you boot to the ubuntu live cd and we can have a look from there. you can connect to here in xchat or via the web chat interface
<bmccoy11> Okay. Let me re-write 13.04 to the USB drive.
<bmccoy11> *13.10
<bmccoy11> Derp
<bmccoy11> I'm on my Nexus, so no need to quit
<intrz_> where do i find aa-complains?
<jellow> is it safe to chown a remote file-system mounted over sshfs to gain non-root access ?
<MonkeyDust> intrz_  "aa-complains"?
<intrz_> MonkeyDust: I am trying to install a brother printer.. says I need aa-complains, but I can't find it
<intrz_> looks like it was in an old ubuntu version
<bmccoy11> Hang in there, folks.
<hitsujiTMO> intrz_: try installing  apparmor-utils
<hitsujiTMO> !find aa-complain
<ubottu> File aa-complain found in apparmor-utils
<eoss> Is there a way to name a cronjob?
<intrz_> hitsujiTMO: I installed apparmor which looked like was supposed to replace apparmor-utils, but didn't contain aa-complain...
<bmccoy11> Booting to the Live USB...
<ekristen> anyone have a recommendation for a npm caching proxy?
<hitsujiTMO> intrz_: make sure that package is installed, its not installed by default. is should then created the bin in /usr/sbin/aa-complain
<intrz_> hm ok thanks
<hitsujiTMO> ekristen: https://npmjs.org/package/npm-proxy-cache anygood?
<bmccoy11> Clicked "Continue"
<bmccoy11> Not going to connect to the internet yet.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: please do, will make it easier to get us info
<bmccoy11> Okay
<bmccoy11> Whelp, I'm not at the prompt to do that just yet, so that's good to know
<glitsj16> eoss: if you mean putting a cronjob file into one of the /etc/cron.d or /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly} directories then yes .. what are you trying to do exactly?
<phatso> I just installed ubuntu in vbox and my resolution is 800X600. When I click the monitors icon it says unknown monitor and won't let me see any higher resolutions. I'd like it to be at least 1025X768 or preferably 1280X960
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: once you're into the desktop please run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<intrz_> I have a computer I don't want to be online, because its security sensitive, but its a bit troublesome to download one by one deb package and move by usb stick.. might unbuntu open any ports or connect to any serveressomewhere if I just plug in the machine for a short while to install some packages?
<bmccoy11> Well, I'm on the installer right now.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: you should be able to cancel the installer and bring it to the desktop
<bmccoy11> "This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?"
<bmccoy11> "Free space: 1.0TB"
<bmccoy11> I'll get pastebinit.
<colDrMcBeardman> hi, i'm trying to get skype to work with 12.04 and i can only get video if i run it as root and the mic doesn't work.
<eoss> glitsj16: I am trying to name cronjobs so I can identify and stop them later at a certain time
<bmccoy11> It's frozen on "Quitting"
<eoss> glitsj16: I only need a cromnjob to run every 5 or 3 or 20 minutes for 8 or 16 or 32 hours, depending on user input, so its important I am able to create a 2nd cronjob at the time of the first, where the 2nd cronjob can identify the first cronjob and destroy it
<hitsujiTMO> eoss: put a comment before the cronjob with a name
<bmccoy11> Rebooting.
<pvl1> is there a tasksel laptop on ubuntu
<pvl1> or something like it
<bmccoy11> "The application Keyboard Input Methods has closed unexpectedly"
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: ok, try rebooting ang just "try ubuntu" instead
<eoss> hitsujiTMO: it would be possible to automate that as well?
<bmccoy11> Getting pastebinit, hitsujiTMO
<bmccoy11> Done.
<bmccoy11> Now what?
<bmccoy11> 	
<jeffrey_f> intrz_: Ubuntu will make http requests (wget) requests to the ubuntu site to update the repository lists and then pull the updates.  On a decent connection, this shouldn't take more than just a few minutes.  You can disconnect once the downloads are complete.  Also, look into a hardened firewall between your sensitive system and your internet or even LAN
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am trying to get a cronjob setup, but it looks like I need to set the path for the command first.  can I do something like this "/path/to/program --switches" in the crontab or is there a better way to accomplish this?
<eoss> hitsujiTMO: i suppose my program could write to the crontab file, and then open and read it later to identify?
<hitsujiTMO> eoss: thats what i would do
<bmccoy11> 	Erm....
<eoss> hitsujiTMO: thank you
<intrz_> jeffrey_f: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: then: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit && sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: that should generate 2 urls, can you paste the 2 urls here
<bmccoy11> Okay
<bmccoy11> -L?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: yup. small L. that lists the partitions
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<bmccoy11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835012/
<jeffrey_f> intrz_: There are few ports open in Ubuntu.  Unless you have a service running, there should be no ports listening therefore few, if any, routes to endanger your system......Nothing should be able to run without your express permission.  Remember, this isn't Windows
<glitsj16> sudormrf: that's what it takes yes, full paths .. you can also put all your commands/switches in a script and refer to that in crontab (also using the full path)
<bmccoy11> "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda' The until disk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<bmccoy11> *fdisk
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: and i think i see where the issue is already :P
<bmccoy11> Good.
<bmccoy11> :D
<bmccoy11> O
#ubuntu 2014-01-29
<bmccoy11> "sudo: gdisk: command not found"
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: /dev/sda oringinally had a gpt partition, but when windows was installed, it never removed the old gpt table and just wrote a mbr table. Now when ubuntu sees it , its reading the old gpt table over the mbr table.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: to fix this there's a tool call fixparts.
<bmccoy11> So, how do I fix it?
<bmccoy11> Does it delete anything important?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: it just deletes the old gpt table
<bmccoy11> Ahh, okay.
<bmccoy11> Tell me the commands to run.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: sudo apt-get install gdisk
<bmccoy11> Okay
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<dupingping86> hey
<bmccoy11> Done.
<bmccoy11> Reboot now?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: did you run fixparts /dev/sda ?
<bmccoy11> Yes.
<dupingping86> how to create full ubuntu distribution without livecd?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: and chose [Y] then [w]
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<bmccoy11> I typed in "Y"
<dupingping86> ASAP
<dupingping86> how to create full ubuntu distribution without livecd?
<bmccoy11> "This will overwrite existing partitions"?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: can you rerun: sudo fdisk -l
<bmccoy11> Will it wipe anything?
<bmccoy11> I mean, gdisk w.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: fdisk no. rerun: sudo fdisk -l             see if you get any errors
<bmccoy11> No need to run gdisk w?
<hitsujiTMO> if you're still in the menu then yes
<bmccoy11> Will it wipe anything?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: it will erase the olf gpt table
<hitsujiTMO> old*
<KI4RO> .
<bmccoy11> So, Windows will still boot, right?
<bmccoy11> Sorry about asking all these questions, I'm a noob.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: to be sure: use p and copy + paste the terminal to paste.ubuntu.com
<ncom0pl> Hello ubuntu-ers. I'm on Ubuntu Server 12.04.4 and I'm having problems with audio(yes, I actually need to set up audio on a server). Looks like a permission problem to me, users don't seem to have permissions to use audio devices, I can only run audio applications sudoing them, otherwise it produces errors. Any hints?
<bmccoy11> Will it wipe Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: no
<bmccoy11> Oh. Derp
<bmccoy11> Okay
<vladis> ncom0pl, adding users in group "audio"?
<ikonia> ncom0pl: look at the device file permissions and the groups the users are in
<bmccoy11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835051/
<ekristen> anyone getting perl dependency issues when you try and install git on 12.10?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: and no error this time about gpt?
<ncom0pl> vladis: ikonia: Thanks, adding to 'audio' group did it.
<bmccoy11> Nope
<ikonia> ekristen: have you got any 3rd party repos enabled ?
<ikonia> ekristen: or ppa's
<vladis> whoa
<ekristen> just universe and chris-lea/node.js
<ikonia> ekristen: it's possible that's causing the dependency problems depending on what it's installed
<ikonia> ekristen: also clear your apt cache and re-run apt-get update to get a current cache
<ikonia> ekristen: check if the dependency it's looking for is actually in the core repos
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: sweet. ok. now go back into. ok. now the installer should be able to see the partition table and ofc see windows then. best to downsize the windows partition in windows via administrative tools -> disk management    before running the installer
<bmccoy11> Rebooting into the Live USB now.
<ekristen> ikonia: I did that, it might be the 12.10 image I’m using I suppose
<ikonia> erikj: 12.10 image ? what are you talking about
<bmccoy11> Can I shrink the partition from the installer?
<DarkAceXtreme> is ifconfig something I shouldn't show to just anyone?
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: up to you
<DarkAceXtreme> if they already know my internet IP
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: up to you
<bmccoy11> ./whois
<DarkAceXtreme> yeah
<bmccoy11> lol
<DarkAceXtreme> I'm asking if it's a bad idea
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: it's up to you
<DarkAceXtreme> because I don't know if it is
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: it's your data
<bmccoy11> Not really, but it's your choice.
<DarkAceXtreme> .
<bmccoy11> I mean, the worst thing that can happen is someone trolls you by sending a WOL packet.
<witheld9> I'm having some trouble with SAMBA
<witheld9> I'm trying to set it up so I can see workgroups from the file manager, open the workgroup, see shares, and open them
<bmccoy11> It worked, hitsujiTMO!
<bmccoy11> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> DarkAceXtreme: On a home system the only thing I can think of that they might find from ifconfig that's relevant to your security is whether or not you're using NAT, and the solution to that is to just make sure that you are using NAT (which 99.9% of home routers do by default).
<witheld9> And while I've partially accomplished this, it only manages to load like 20% of the time
<witheld9> most of the time it doesn't even see the workgroups
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: sweeet. best to shrink the partition in windows. better to stick with the native tools when dealing with ntfs
<witheld9> And then when it does, most of the time I can't actually load the workgrop and see shares
<bmccoy11> Meh, I'm not that worried.
<witheld9> and then when that works, I almost never actually manage to get any computers open
<witheld9> any help?
<bmccoy11> The worst thing that happens is I have to reinstall Windoze 8.
<Jordan_U> bmccoy11: hitsujiTMO: I disagree, I think that ntfsresize is as reliable if not more so than Windows' own tools, and letting Ubuntu's installer do the resizing leaves less room for user error and is thus safer.
<Shero> I have an atribute that has date and time for example "Jan. 28, 2015, 4:43 pm" and I need to get the time only in a different attribute, whenever I try to use the split function it gives me an error'datetime.datetime' object has no attribute 'split'
<bmccoy11> I agree with Jordan_U.
<bmccoy11> They both should be equally reliable.
<zedzdead> Hey!
<bmccoy11> Hai.
<zedzdead> Should I delete my Windows 7 partition? Should I?
<bmccoy11> Well
<bmccoy11> Should you?
<bmccoy11> Do you want to?
<bmccoy11> If you want a fresh install, yes, delete it.
<k7jkz> nothing on a drive should be let to inhibit a fresh install
<bmccoy11> ^^^
<bmccoy11> I assume he is trying to make a fresh install.
<bmccoy11> >waiting for ubuntu to install, queue the cricket noises
<bmccoy11> http://bmccoy.cf/sounds/crickets.mp3
<zedzdead> No I want to delete Windows because I don't use it. I used to game on Windows but I can game on xubuntu now so...
<bmccoy11> Does Ubuntu automatically configure drivers on install for my AMD built-in-chipset, or do I need to install it myself?
<bmccoy11> zedzdead: Delete the partition, for sure.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: chipset support is built into the kernel
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<bmccoy11> So, no need to install a proprietary driver?
<bmccoy11> I want to use this PC for Minecraft, so I need the right drivers installed.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: nope. only propritary drivers you may ever need are typically just gpu in you're gaming or using gpu intensive work. but the open drivers are always catchinp up to then so they're becoming less and less necessary
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<viderbit> sorry, can I ask one specific question about the IRC servers here?
<bmccoy11> Well, the Microsoft driver that comes with Windows is shit.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: for minecraft id test on the open driver first and then try the propritary
<IdleOne> bmccoy11: Please keep the language clean
<Pici> viderbit: you may be better off asking in #freenode
<bmccoy11> Launching minecraft should be a good enough way to test it.
<bmccoy11> Sorry.
<MarGul> If I have a desktop and a laptop and I just want to be able to ssh between them both over the network. Is it just to install ssh on them both and not open port 22 on my router? i.e I do not want the computers to be accessable from Internet. Only from inside my network
<prepangolin> I have a problem.
<prepangolin> Which version(32bit, 64bit) of ubuntu install on the my macbook?
<bmccoy11> How can I change the Ubuntu boot loader (GRUB) to Windows 8's boot selector?
<bmccoy11> I like the looks of the Windows 8 selection tool.
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/ is prob the easiest way to achieve that
<bmccoy11> Okay.
<bmccoy11> Thanks.
<olabaz> hello everybody
<Jordan_U> MarGul: You probably don't need to change anything on your router, most routers don't block ports within the LAN.
<prepangolin> Please help.
<MarGul> Jordan_U: Thanks, do I need to have a static IP address on both my laptop and my desktop
<prepangolin> Which version of ubuntu I use?
<hitsujiTMO> prepangolin: 64bir for a mac
<MarGul> Or will it work with the ones the the router gives me? Because it really never changes, guess I should just set up static ip anyways. Easier
<prepangolin> My Macbook is Core duo?
<hitsujiTMO> prepangolin: still 64bit
<prepangolin> Is it right for it?
<olabaz> hey does anyone know a quick way to download files from a website when you get the directory tree?
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<prepangolin> Oh thanks guy.
<hitsujiTMO> olabaz: http://blog.spang.cc/posts/downloading_a_directory_via_HTTP_with_wget/
<olabaz> hitsujiTMO: ty I knew it was possible. I love you
<bmccoy11> ...small problem. EasyBCD doesn't work with Windows 8 professional.
<Temper> why is wireless so annoying in linux?
<hitsujiTMO> bmccoy11: ahh, then you're out of luck till they update. its possible but its a rather dangerous task
<bmccoy11> :/
<bmccoy11> >thepiratebay
<Temper> is there a usb 802.11ac card that works in linux?
<Jordan_U> bmccoy11: You can theme grub to look nicer, like http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<bmccoy11> nah, I'll just install the cracked version for now, as I'm not using it for business purposes.
<kuhwallskee> I am having an issue with either my graphics driver or X config. My display is over saturated with green and displaying the wrong colors. It is a laptop with Intel 4400 graphics. After initially installing 13.10 and it was messed up, I also tried the the intel drivers and they installed fine, but still blurry and green. Not sure what else to try, resolution is correct, but not sure how to check color depth I'm currently running un
<kuhwallskee> der.
<Bashing-om> kuhwallskee: How did you install the Intel driver ? Are you aware ->http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<Temper> seriosuly what is the best usb 802.11n card that supports master/ap mode?
<Temper> I have the RT5370 and it does not work :(
<Temper> i get kernel errors
<Temper> and cannot get it to use the rt2800usb driver
<kuhwallskee> Bashing-om, I instaleed from 01.org, the newest release for 13.10 just came out earlier this month.
<bmccoy11> How do I configure EasyBCD to use the Windows 8 menu?
<Jordan_U> bmccoy11: That's really a Windows question. Try asking in ##windows.
<jeffrey_f> Using firefox on a video site, WIMP.COM, I'm getting Error # 2035.  I believe that JWPlayer is being used.  Chromium works fine.  Any ideas
<bmccoy11> Mmmkay.
<kuhwallskee> Bashing-om, Is there any additional configuration I need to do after the installer? Everything ran ok, no error messages, and it was the newest version. My concern is it may be something different as there was no change from before and after the driver install.
<Bashing-om> kuhwallskee: Intel graphics configuration is not in my sphere of knowledge, so unable to advise on this.
<jarray52> After a recent update, I can no longer print with my printer. I'm not sure exactly what happened. Any suggestions on diagnosing this. My printer is no longer listed as a printer option.
<jarray52> ?
<Fily> Dear friends, I was able to install Xubuntu 12.04 on my virtual machine. The more modern versions are impossible to install. So i suppose i cannot test modern release of ubuntu on my laptop, isn't it?
<bmccoy11> Well., EasyBCD doesn't install the Windows 8 style MBR for some reason. It's Windows 7 style instead
<callmeDarwin> What's your folks preferred irc client?
<bmccoy11> I followed this guide: http://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-the-boot-menu-windows-8/
<jarray52> callmeDarwin: pidgin
<hhubris> quick question, i've had a ext4 fsck running for about 4 hours.  It's consuming a ton of CPU, but not displaying anything new, nothing new in dmesg.  Is there any way to be sure it's still running?
<bmccoy11> Oh
<bmccoy11> Derp
<bmccoy11>  Never mind
<dupingping86> give me MACOS style with GTK3+?
<Bashing-om> Fily: testing -> one way is d/l the .iso (verify md5sum) burn as an image to some medium, and boot it as a liveDVD -> try ubuntu. And see how it runs (??).
<dupingping86>  give me MACOS style with GTK3+?
<dupingping86>  give me MACOS style with GTK3+!
<dupingping86> please give me!
<dupingping86> hello everybody!
<bazhang> !themes | dupingping86 look here
<ubottu> dupingping86 look here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dupingping86> okok
<Fily> Bashing-om, consider that my laptop doesn't support release more modern than Ubuntu 11.10. If I try to install one of them I see all black
<bmccoy11> How can I change the icon of Ubuntu in the Windows 8 boot switcher?
<Bashing-om> Fily: does your machine specification meet minimum requirements ? maybe is a graphics issue ?
<Jordan_U> bmccoy11: That is another Windows question. Please try ##windows.
<olskolirc> You guys still trying to work out this dead beat no talent of a distro?
<bazhang> !ot | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bmccoy11> This is a Ubuntu related question, except I'm using the Windows MBR
<bmccoy11> I just want to change Ubuntu's icon to this: http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_st_no%C2%AE-black_orange-hex.png
<Bashing-om> Fily: In any event, Lubuntu is designed to run on older hardware, and can "fake" PAE if that is an issue.
<kuhwallskee> Bashing-om, Is there a way to swap red and green?
<Fily> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/sT52z2Pr
<Temper> why would i get " iwlist wlan0 scan
<Temper> wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<Temper> i am using rt5370 on the rt2800usb driver
<Bashing-om> kuhwallskee: On Intel, not that I know of, for that matter I know of no outside menas of any driver to switch the colors. But, there is a lot I do not know !
<bmccoy11> This article is hilarious. http://betanews.com/2013/05/28/dear-linux-im-leaving-you-for-windows-8/
<Jordan_U> bmccoy11: It's a question about Windows's bootloader. Just because something is "related to Ubuntu" does not make it appropriate for this channel. Also, people in ##windows are more likely to know the answer to this question. Is there a reason you haven't even tried asking there?
<Bashing-om> Fily: gone to look at 2Pr.
<bmccoy11> Nobody is answering.
<jotanpls> I need help getting i3 to work on a minimal install
<jotanpls> i3 won't open display
<sensae> I'm trying to use Evolution to remind me when appointments come up. However, when Evolution reminds me on the desktop, it doesn't actually show what the event is. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/227643/evolution.png Anyone know what's going on / a setting isn't set?
<Bashing-om> Fily: that processor should run anything we can throw at it.. how much ram do you have installed ?
<jotanpls> i3 won't open display
<Fily> Bashing, yes but it is my PC not the old laptop
<Korny> what do you mean won't open display?
<jotanpls> Korny: I installed it and it wont run, Xorg is also installed
<Korny> you check the bios to make sure the IGP card is enabled?
<Dragoneye> Any way to read the dimentions of a terminal?
<Bashing-om> Fily: In my opinion, download and burn Lubuntu, and see if it runs. see what it might take to make it run (??).
<jotanpls> Korny: no, how do I go about doing that ?
<Fily> Bashing-om, on this PC i can run also Ubuntu 14.04 on virtual machine. I wanted to use the old laptop for testing new releases
<ethermonk> what is this Ubuntu/Linaro im seeing in cat /proc/version?
<jarray52> I can print using the cups (localhost:631) print test page, but I can't print in other applications. Any suggestions on fixing this issue?
<ethermonk> make sure that you have the printer as default, not the fax
<ethermonk> with my Canon Pixma printer, it always wants to set the fax machine as the default printer when installed (cheap Pixma that doesn't even have a fax modem)
<runvnc> Hello.  Lenovo My IdeaPad Y560p has been consistently running about 70C for many months.  Generally 85-90C when playing a game or video
<runvnc> I have tried a lot of things.  What I think actually worked was before when I was able to boot to Windows
<ethermonk> what ubuntu version are you running runvnc
<runvnc> and then came back
<runvnc> ok don't shoot me but I have Mint 15 installed
<Bashing-om> Fily: totally confused, then what has the virtual machine got to do with the laptop ?
<jarray52> ethermonk: I set the printer as default, but that didn't seem to help. I think the real problem is that some printer interface with gnome and kde (i have both installed) is broken.
<runvnc> but the overheating was the same in ubuntu
<runvnc> with every version I have had on this thing
<runvnc> although some things have made it slightly less bad I think
<Fily> Bashing-om, I installed Virtualbox also on my laptop. I wanted to test the releases there cause it is older tnat this one but I cannot
<jarray52> runvnc: At that temperature... you can get one nasty burn... definitely not a LAP top.
<runvnc> yeah I am just worried that it might wear out
<bmccoy11> ...seriously?
<jarray52> runvnc: Yah... it will.
<runvnc> and the problem is I can't really fullscreen games or videos because around 92+ it starts to slow down the performance of the laptop
<runvnc> like it is protecting itself
<jarray52> runvnc: What graphics card?
<freeroute> guys, I think I've found perhaps a bug. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 "Saucy Salamander" Minimal CD 30MB (MD5: da3186327d8a040beadc3f7db0ff9302, SHA1: 6cd614b16b2e217233fec633eb21ef6388c3d84b) in a VM and I got a nopubkey error when trying to fetch from extras - http://nopub.kpaste.net/42e3c5
<runvnc> it is radeon
<runvnc> mobile
<bmccoy11> Can someone help me change the icon of Ubuntu in the Windows 8 MBR?
<runvnc> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5730 / 6570M]
<jarray52> runvnc: CPU?
<runvnc> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz
<runvnc> I think its 4 cores hyperthreaded
<Bashing-om> Fily: OK, you probably know more about the VM than i, but, you do know it takes lots of ram to run a VM, has the laptop got enough ram ?
<jarray52> ethermonk: I believe there is a problem with system-config-printer, but I'm not sure.
<jarray52> runvnc: Those CPUs run hot. Maximum operating temperature is 100C.
<bmccoy11> Anyone?
<runvnc> jarray but it runs 50C in windows
<runvnc> and the computer is shutting down if I play videos or games at high res fullscreen
<runvnc> because it gets up over 92-94 sometimes
<brycesenz> hey guys.  I'm having some problems with RVM.  I got it to work in one shell, then nothing works in a new shell.  I keep getting messages like "The program 'ruby' can be found in the following packages:" when I try to run ruby -v.  It's like it can't find anything, even though .rvm/bin is in my $PATH variable.  Has that happened to anyone else?
<Fily> Bashing-om, I think 4 GB of ram but the problem is not the ram but the version of the release
<runvnc> I have been fighting this for months with different grub settings and switching from open source to proprietary graphics drivers
<runvnc> so now I am hoping that a laptop cooling pad will drop at least 10 degrees
<runvnc> unless you guys have an idea
<bmccoy11> I want to change the icon of Ubuntu in Windows 8's MBR.
<jarray52> runvnc: I just checked. I have the exact same processor.
<Yabbo> brycesenz: do you have multiple RVM's installed?
<jarray52> runvnc: You're right... that temperaure is too hot.
<runvnc> what other specs do you have jarray
<runvnc> what graphics
<jarray52> runvnc: dmesg | grep i7-2630QM gives me
<jarray52> runvnc: [    0.082544] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz stepping 07
<Bashing-om> Fily: so what the situation is, you want to install ubuntu onto the laptop and also run in ubuntu a Virtual Machine ?
<jarray52> runvnc: and sensors gives roughly 52 C for every core.
<runvnc> my sensors-detect never finds any fans
<runvnc> pwmconfig says there is nothing it can use
<runvnc> fancontrol cant start because there is no config
<jarray52> runvnc: How do you know the temperature?
<runvnc> only thing I get detected is something called coretemp
<runvnc> I get temps
<runvnc> but no fan info
<runvnc> I am using something called psensor
<runvnc> to view temperature
<jarray52> runvnc: I'm talking about coretemp-isa-0000 or something like that... that's what I see when running sensors.
<runvnc> mine is just called 'coretemp'
<runvnc> as far as I recall
<Fily> Bashing-om, in the laptop I have Ubuntu 11.10 and it works very well, without problems. On this PC i Have Ubuntu 13.10 and I don't have any problems. I wanted to test new releases and give my contribute to ubuntu community
<sensae> How do I use Evolution to remind me that a specific event has occured?
<jarray52> runvnc: Not sure. Does this happen after a fresh install?
<runvnc> yes I just recently got a samsung 840pro ssd and put mint 15 on it with a usb flash thing
<jarray52> runvnc: Is this just Ubuntu or other distros too?
<runvnc> and before after upgrading between old ubuntu to newer ubuntu
<runvnc> same problem
<runvnc> I have not tried any other distros besides mint
<runvnc> but like 3 different kernels on different versions
<Bashing-om> Fily: VM environments are not a good test bed for development versions, nothing beats bare metal. Why not just install a version on the laptop and test away ?
<runvnc> if I have to use Red Hat or something it might be better to just kill myself
<jarray52> runvnc: It could be a configuration setting. I would try checking the BIOS settings and then install another distro.
<runvnc> i have been in my shitty bios many times
<runvnc> it seems to have the minimum number of options possible for a bios
<runvnc> I will think about another distro
<runvnc> I need to run docker so I think that means I need to try red hat or something
<jarray52> runvnc: One of those proprietary bioses... I see.
<Fily> Bashing-om, my laptop doesn't support version more moderna than 11.10. I don't think it supports development versions
<runvnc> If I have to decide whether I would rather use Red Hat or watch my IdeaPad die an honorable death melting itself with a Debian-based system, I might choose an honorable death.
<jarray52> runvnc: most bioses (except coreboot) are proprietary but sometimes laptop manufacturers further restrict the settings.
<Bashing-om> Fily: Then I really do not see how it could support later version in a virtual environment either, am I being dense ?
<jarray52> runvnc: Do you have switcheable graphics?
<kuhwallskee> how can I verify what color depth I'm currently running at in KDE?
<runvnc> Not that I can tell jarray
<runvnc> although I think I read something that says it is supposed to have an integrated intel
<runvnc> but I can't see it
<runvnc> or switch it
<runvnc> although I just read something about adding an integrated intel to the x config manually or something
<runvnc> which I dont even know if I physically have it.
<jarray52> runvnc: What model computer?
<jarray52> runvnc: we could bing it.
<runvnc> Lenovo IdeaPad Y560p
<runvnc> did you say bing
<jarray52> runvnc: Also try lspci -vvv
<Dragoneye> Whats the delay issue when using sound?  Its like it times out somehow so I cannot hear the beginning of the sound Im playing...  If I play it right after I hear everything, but after a while its like a second is gone in silence...
<millerti> Interesting.  So I'm testing my new server out.  It has two 12-core Ivy Bridge Xeons at 2.7Ghz.  I'm using turbostat to look at actual frequency, where I've set mprime to load one hardware thread.  That core is reporting 3.5GHz.
<jotanpls> Hi guys, I can't find Slim.conf anywhere, I've even lurked in midnight commander and it's nowhere to be found. Minimal install here, desktop
<millerti> It seems that core frequency is a function of package voltage, because all other cores (though idle) are reporting over 3GHz too, although slightly lower numbers.  I think that the reporting isn't very accurate because the other hyperthread on the same core is reporting a different frequency.
<Fily> Bashing-om, Yes it doesn't support later version in a v m environment. Instead I'm installing 14.04 on a vm in the PC not in the laptop
<jarray52> I can print a test page using CUPS, but I can't seem to print in applications. When I select print, my printer is not listed. The only option is print to file. Any suggestions on how to determine the problem?
<runvnc> jarray http://blog.tremily.us/posts/Adding_a_network_printer_with_lpadmin/
<runvnc> maybe this is all just a big understanding and the temperature readouts are giving me F instead of C
<runvnc> and confusing the laptop into thinking it needs to shutdown sometimes
<jarray52> runvnc: lpinfo -v gives me the output: 'lpinfo: No route to host'.
<jarray52> runvnc: Aren't they marked C or F?
<runvnc> yeah it says C
<runvnc> just wish they were mistaken
<runvnc> heh
<millerti> Wow.  When fully loaded my servers processors total about 225W.
<jotanpls> I need help finding SLiM.conf
<Bashing-om> fi[V]er: /win 4
<Bashing-om> fi[V]er: sorry, not pay attention !
<jotanpls> I need help finding SLiM.conf
<somsip> jotanpls: /etc/slim.conf
<suokunlong> could some one help with the Evince document viewer?
<suokunlong> seems to be a critical bug, I can not open some PDF files, it crashes every time
<suokunlong> test files:
<suokunlong> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25555203/3174912-01.pdf
<suokunlong> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25555203/3174910-01.pdf
<suokunlong> Evince open these PDF files with a crash, while I can open these pdfs OK with MUPDF in linux or Adobe Reader in windows
<jarray52> I can print test pages with CUPS, but I cannot print pages from applications such as a web browser, evince, openoffice, etc. Any suggestions on diagnosing the issue?
<jarray52> When I try to print, my printer is not listed as an option.
<BetaSoul> Does any one have an updated VGA switcheroo script?
<jotanpls> somsip: do you know how I change what options are being provided in terms of sesssion ?
<Dragoneye> how do I read from the serialport?
<somsip> jotanpls: no, I don't
<jotanpls> does anyone know how to change what options are being provided in terms of sesssion ?
<jotanpls> talking SLiM her
<runvnc> jarray I dont think your cups is set up right
<somsip> jotanpls: what exactly do you mean? You mean which WMs are available? Did you read the conf? Did you read the file referred to in the conf about sessions?
<runvnc> jarray
<runvnc> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538439-start-0.html
<runvnc> do you have a servername in /etc/cups/client.conf
<runvnc> dang there is no client.conf on ubuntu lol
<runvnc> sudo grep -R ServerName /etc/cups/* doesnt have a servername does it
<Dragoneye> runvnc:  touch client.conf
<Dragoneye> now there is!  :-p
<runvnc> dragoneye I was just trying to help jarray
<jotanpls> ok, only one question left. How do I allow my regular user to launch i3 ?
<runvnc> he said the lpinfo or whatever printer thing
<runvnc> said no route to host
<Dragoneye> runvnc: sry :-D
<runvnc> then when I googled that it keeps saying people have ServerName in that conf file
<runvnc> and a wrong ServerName
<jarray52> runvnc: I can goto http://localhost:631. Then, Administration. Then Manage Printers. On that page, I see one printer. I can click it. Then, I can hit print page. That works.
<jarray52> runvnc: sudo grep -R ServerName /etc/cups/* gives a server name.
<runvnc> what is the servername it says in there
<runvnc> can you find that line ServerName and change it to say localhost
<runvnc> is that ServerName specified found in /etc/hosts
<jarray52> runvnc: I changed that ServerName to localhost. The previous serverName was not accessible via the network.
<runvnc> does the lpinfo or whatever it was work now
<jarray52> runvnc: Yes. Now it works.
<runvnc> great
<runvnc> thanks for mentioning that web admin thing I didnt know about that
<runvnc> maybe I can use for the printers I have to configure on my clients server again
<runnyspot> i created an xorg.conf with uxa as the accel to test. deleted the xorg in order to switch back to the sna default and now im getting bad graphical corruption. any suggestions on other files that might have changed or some sort of cache that i can maybe delete? 13.10
<jarray52> runvnc: Thanks for pointing out that ServerName thing... I never would have figured that out.
<dupingping86> hi
<blocky> hi, i have a new portable 2gb hard drive and when i insert it the system mounts it as root so the user can't copy files to it... how can i change this behavior?>
<dupingping86> may I use printer that is shared a printer from remote windows prite server.
<dupingping86> I haven't the driver of printer.
<bravezilong> Hello everybody!
<dupingping86> Hi bravezilong!
<jarray52> runvnc: I followed the steps here http://blog.tremily.us/posts/Adding_a_network_printer_with_lpadmin/ but still don't get the printer option when I try to print something.
<dupingping86> I can use printer that remote printer from windows server? and I have no driver of printer
<Ubuntu1> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 --upon update I get this " You have to configure "localepurge".....help please, not good with commands so need exact command
<jarray52> runvnc:can the socket be anything? I used socket://123.45.67.89 in the lpadmin command.
<runvnc> when you run lpinfo or whatever
<runvnc> does it list the new printer
<sammy> anyone ever had any success with apt-cdrom?
<runvnc> maybe you can just use the web admin now
<runvnc> on the web admin under adding printers and classes it has server settings on the right
<runvnc> I checked off allow printing from the internet
<runvnc> not sure that matters
<runvnc> might be very bad
<jarray52> runvnc: lpinfo -v gives the following...  https://dpaste.de/
<jarray52> https://dpaste.de/W3hu
<jarray52> forgot to paste.
<runvnc> try the web admin now
<runvnc> also try restarting whatever application you were looking for the printer to show up in
<sammy> runvnc: lol nice nick.
<runvnc> thanks
<dupingping86>  I can use printer that remote printer from windows server? and I have no driver of printer
<jarray52> runvnc: Now, it seems to work. Thanks.
<runvnc> dupingping86 http://blog.tremily.us/posts/Adding_a_network_printer_with_lpadmin/
<runvnc> if you want to do it the hard way dupingping
<runvnc> and you know the IP address of the windows printer
<runvnc> and the name of the printer model
<runvnc> you can follow the steps in that link
<runvnc> np jarray
<jarray52> runvnc: Thanks.
<dupingping86> okok
<dupingping86> step?
<dupingping86> steps?
<runvnc> dupingping86 see link above
<runvnc> blog.tremily.us ...
<jarray52> runvnc: Do you have a serial number on your laptop?
<dupingping86> blog.tremily.us?
<runvnc> yeah I hope so
<dupingping86> ok
<jarray52> runvnc: Let me see if I can help with this overheating issue.
<runvnc> http://blog.tremily.us/posts/Adding_a_network_printer_with_lpadmin/
<dupingping86> thanks
<Ubuntu1> can someone explain to me how to use "local purge"? I have it open in terminal but I dont know what language to choose
<dupingping86> see you
<runvnc> you want a serial number or model #
<jarray52> model# maybe.
<jarray52> I want to determine if you have switcheable graphics.
<runvnc> no it doesnt have switachable
<runvnc> it should
<runvnc> but some aspect of the hardware config doesnt allow that
<runvnc> according to an article or two I read
<runvnc> it doesnt show up in the output of that command you gave me
<runvnc> just the ati shows
<runvnc> this laptop just doesnt have it
<marianne> hi guys... 12.04 64 bit and I can't get some of the options in Compiz to work - desktop cube / rotating cube / snapping windows/ wobbly windows..
<runvnc> Its a lenovo y560p
<runvnc> anyway I am going to the store for awhile
<tochtlix96> hello everyone
<jarray52> runvnc: Linux has issues with switcheable. I know that. I want to know what hardware you have.
<runvnc> is lenovo y560p specific enough
<dupingping86> I don't want to know the driver of printer. The driver of printer is known on Windows.
<runvnc> or should I unplug it and take it in the other room to look on the bottom
<dupingping86> runvnc: I don't want to know the driver of printer. The driver of printer is known on Windows.
<jarray52> runvnc: some lenovo y560p have switcheable... some don't.
<runvnc> what I read is that the hardware doesnt do switchable
<jarray52> runvnc: You have to have two graphics cards to switch.
<dupingping86> and windows share the printer.
<runvnc> there is no indication anywhere that I have looked that there are two graphics cards
<dupingping86>  runvnc: I don't want to know the driver of printer. The driver of printer is known on Windows. and windows share the printer.
<runvnc> I looked very hard for that
<jarray52> runvnc: After that, drivers handle the switching.
<runvnc> wanted it to be there
<jarray52> runvnc: It is also a cause of overheating.
<runvnc> it is not there as far as I can tell
<runvnc> duping
<runvnc> what is the model of the printer
<runvnc> that article shows the command you can use
<tropicalpapaya> where can i look up how big the ubuntu repositories are if i want to create a mirror?
<runvnc> for example if you know it is a Laserjet you can search for that
<dupingping86> If I haven't linux driver of this printer.
<dupingping86> only windows driver
<runvnc> jarray yeah I wanted to switch to intel integrated couldnt find any evidence that was available on this laptop
<runvnc> duping
<runvnc> read the article
<runvnc> lpinfo --make-and-model 'LaserJet 4240' -m
<runvnc> replace laserjet 4240 with the make and model of your actual printer
<glitsj16> runvnc: run .. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 to confirm what GPU you have
<dupingping86> okok
<dupingping86> thanks
<runvnc> glits its the ati. no intel listed
<runvnc> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5730 / 6570M] [1002:68c0]
<runvnc> Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<runvnc> last time I tried the open source driver the overheating was worse
<glitsj16> runvnc: well than your system only sees that one
<runvnc> yeah and I wanted to believe somewhere the intel integrated was in there but just hiding but then I read an article that said it wasnt included on y560p at all
<runvnc> although jarray says some do
<runvnc> maybe mine has it and it is hiding from linux
<runvnc> heh
<glitsj16> runvnc: only other thing is BIOS settings, but you've already checked that i suppose
<runvnc> my BIOS is a piece of shit
<runvnc> I keep wondering if there is a secret key to get to the REAL bios settings
<runvnc> the one I have lets me change like 3 things
<glitsj16> runvnc: that's minimalism at it's worst
<jarray52> runvnc: Vendors typically lock the BIOS.
<marianne> ok I figured out I'm running Unity -2D, i want to run regular unity so all the cool stuff works
<jarray52> runvnc: There are 3 BIOS manufacturers, and those vendors provide their customers with ways to lock the BIOS if they desire.
<jarray52> runvnc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto Use that to get the sensor temperature to make sure you're getting accurate readings.
<runvnc> I think its phoenix if I remember
<jarray52> runvnc: You won't be able to unlock it.
<runvnc> jarray I tried all the stuff on that page
<runvnc> sensors-detect couldnt find much except coretemp
<runvnc> no fans
<runvnc> and module-init-tools is an unrecognized service
<jarray52> runvnc: Did you allow it to scan everything?
<runvnc> yes I did it like three times
<glitsj16> marianne: open a terminal and run .. /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p .. to check hardware is capable to run unity, paste output on http://paste.ubuntu.com or some other paste service you use and show us the url
<runvnc> https://gist.github.com/ithkuil/8681071
<runvnc> thats the best I can get for sensors output
<runvnc> after trying a bunch of detecting and stuff from that page and similar ones
<runvnc> 67 is like a record low for me
<runvnc> well I mean it does get that low sometimes if I dont use flash or any graphics for awhile
<jarray52> runvnc: did you type YES or hit enter?
<runvnc> I typed YES
<marianne> glitsj16: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<marianne> Error: GLX is not available on the system
<marianne> glitsj16: that was all it returned ...so how do I fix it
<JordanJ2> Is Ubuntu good for a VM?
<glitsj16> marianne: are you in a unity-2D session now?
<marianne> glitsj16: yes
<runvnc> my var/log/kern.log has interesting junk in it https://gist.github.com/ithkuil/8681108
<glitsj16> marianne: can you find the Additional Drivers tool on your ubuntu? through the system settings > software sources? if so check what you have in there and if you can activate a driver
<meister_> Hey guys, I am having some help installing Ubuntu Minimal on my netbook
<meister_> having some trouble
<marianne> glitsj16: 3 options
<runvnc> I will be back later
<glitsj16> marianne: can you paste those options somewhere on the net and give us the URL, also please add output of 'cat /etc/issue'
<jms> n
<marianne> glitsj16: having trouble with the screen shot
<jms> hola
<glitsj16> marianne: no problem, let's identify your hardware first .. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2
<marianne> glitsj16: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2] [10de:1284] (rev a1)
<marianne> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8461]
<marianne> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_331_updates, nvidia_304, nouveau, nvidiafb
<glitsj16> marianne: whow, you have too many nvidia drivers installed :)
<glitsj16> marianne: is this a 13.10 ubuntu?
<marianne> glitsj16: 12.04 64 bit
<marianne> glitsj16: got rid of one of the drivers and made sure the one activated was for 3D unity
<marianne> glitsj16: brb --reboot
<glitsj16> marianne: ok
<jotanpls> I can't install firefox aurora
<JordanJ2> Hey all, while trying to install htop I am getting "-bash: htop: command not found."
<jotanpls> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora won't work
<Korny> *sudo apt-get install htop
<JordanJ2> Also, unable to locate htop
<JordanJ2> While using that
<marianne> glitsj16: I'm back
<glitsj16> marianne: run the lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 command again and show us the driver in use part
<marianne> glitsj16: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 630 Rev. 2] [10de:1284] (rev a1)
<marianne> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:8461]
<marianne> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_304, nouveau, nvidiafb
<JordanJ2> Anyone?
<marianne> glitsj16: still 2d
<glitsj16> marianne: still weird, nvidia and nouveau can't be loaded together .. no surprise there, we need to get you sorted out, hang on a sec
<marianne> ok
<glitsj16> marianne: i suggest purging all nvidia packages and install the 331: sudo apt-get purge nvidia* && sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Bashing-om> JordanJ2:  ->Korny gave the advise,, htop is not installed by default, to install -> sudo apt-get install htop .
<glitsj16> jotanpls: any errors when you run the command to add that aurora PPA?
<marianne> glitsj16: when I run those commands will i lose the display or will I be fine?
<glitsj16> marianne: as long as you don't reboot yet you should be fine
<jotanpls> glitsj16: sorted it out, now I have another problem :/
<marianne> glitsj16: ok
<glitsj16> marianne: that command can take a while, kernel modules are going to be removed and dkms will need to rebuild .. just let the command run and if errors, report
<marianne> glitsj16: it's doing it's thing
<glitsj16> marianne: good, just don't reboot too soon after it's done, we can check a few things before doing so
<marianne> glitsj16: oh trust me, I'm not going to reboot until we confirm stuff
<JordanJ2> Yes Bashing-om, I had the problem which it wasn't installing when I was using that. Resolved.
<glitsj16> marianne: deal :) .. i don't understand why you had both nouveau and nvidia modules loaded .. we need to check 2 things: dkms status to see if the 331 module is installed and the blacklisting of nouveau .. just so we're on the same page :)
<v_litvak> hi
<Bashing-om> JordanJ2: Good deal, All's well that ends well.
<marianne> glitsj16: ok, you have to give me the command line stuff
<glitsj16> marianne: the apt-get command showed no errors?
<marianne> glitsj16: its only at 20%, we're going to be here a while
<glitsj16> marianne: no rush, i'm slooow anyway
<marianne> glitsj16: when i ran the purge and add it just prompted me to say yes to both of them
<marianne> glitsj16: hasn't been a good computer day for me, my iMac took a poop too. sending it back for a new one
<glitsj16> marianne: good decision, we'll have to wait untill it's finished
<marianne> glitsj16: 41%
<glitsj16> marianne: we'll try to get the ubuntu going, i saw you were going for the compiz cube etc earlier heh
<marianne> glitsj16: yeah, rotating cube is so much nicer than the other way to switch screens... love the wobbly windows too
<glitsj16> marianne: in that case i assume you know your way around ccsm to set things up as you prefer
<Anton2d> I need small help about this situation: https://codeo.me/3Kc
<marianne> glitsj16: yup... this was running before and it's only recently that i noticed it wasn't working, haven't had time to sit down and try to fix it (hate when work gets in the way)
<Anton2d> Device /dev/loop0 was connected for 'sudo losetup -fv "file"'
<TheMontyChrist> I just rebooted my machine and now I can't get past the login screen
<TheMontyChrist> just switch to kubuntu a day via apt-get.
<TheMontyChrist> techincally this is the first time my machine rebooted into kubuntu
<TheMontyChrist> when I type in my password. the screen blanks & looks like it's about to display the desktop
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am running Ubuntu on a 126MB VPS, should I choose x64 or x86?
<TheMontyChrist> only to return to the login screen
<TheMontyChrist> please halp!
<Anton2d> how i can disconnect file from /dev/loop0 ?
<Anton2d> https://codeo.me/3Kc
<hans> heyy guys
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: how did you create it?
<Anton2d> 'sudo losetup -fv "file"'
<hans> cann anyone help me fix my grub : (
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: and its not being released with sudo umount /dev/loop0 ?
<marianne> glitsj16: done, unpacked and installed
<Anton2d> its not mounted anywhere
<Anton2d> └──▶ sudo umount /dev/loop0
<Anton2d> umount: /dev/loop0: not mounted
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: try using losetup -d
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: try using losetup -d /dev/loop0      that is
<glitsj16> marianne: cool, let's check .. sudo dkms status .. can you paste the ouptput?
<Anton2d> https://codeo.me/3Kc
<marianne> glitsj16: nvidia-331, 331.20, 3.8.0-35-generic, x86_64: installed
<Anton2d> loop: can't delete device /dev/loop0: Device or resource busy
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: whats the output of: losetup -a
<loculinux> lhola
<Anton2d> └──▶ sudo losetup -a
<Anton2d>  /dev/loop0: [0826]:13 (/media/33_backups/systems/20130129ssd.img)
<glitsj16> marianne: is that the only kernel you have installed currently? if not you'll have to manually install the nvidia-331 for the other ones .. but we can check later .. next: ls -lh /etc/modprobe.d
<fatih> hello
<Anton2d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835775/
<fatih> I'm creating a .deb package and using dh_installinit with --upstart-only option
<fatih> it creates .debhelper files and a "tmp" dir with my upstart script
<fatih> when I create the .deb package, and invoke "dpkg -c" the upstart scripts are not shown
<fatih> do I need to do something here?
<marianne> glitsj16: ls: cannot access /ect/modprobe.d: No such file or directory
<marianne> glitsj16: typo on my part
<glitsj16> marianne: you had my heart jumping there for a sec
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: sudo fuser -c /dev/loop0 && sudo fuser -d /dev/loop0 && sudo fuser -f /dev/loop0
<glitsj16> marianne: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show the output or the floodbots will add to your bad enough day
<boberbot> with my WD external not showing up
<boberbot> can anyone help me
<boberbot> https://pad.riseup.net/p/2OTUM4o2hIVj
<marianne> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835780/
<glitsj16> marianne: looking good, one last thing before attempting reboot .. paste output of .. cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Anton2d> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835784/
<boberbot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835785/
<boberbot> crosspost
<boberbot> http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/1wfq33/western_digital_3tb_usb_wont_work_anymore/
<Ben64> boberbot: pastebin "sudo blkid;sudo parted -l"
<Bashing-om> boberbot: I think this says it all "(sdc): error: unable to read superblock" ->http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1245536.html
<marianne> glitsj16:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835791/
<glitsj16> marianne: minimalistic but clean .. go for another reboot
<marianne> glitsj16:if I don't come back it means .. well you know
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: sorry, -d should not have been there: sudo fuser -f /dev/loop0
<Anton2d> sudo fuser -f /dev/loop0 - always output nothing
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: ps ax | grep 30892
<Anton2d> 31617 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep --color=auto 30892
<Anton2d> └──▶ ps aux | grep loo
<Anton2d> root     18496  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:29   0:03 [loop0]
<Ben64> Anton2d: why not reboot
<boberbot> Ben64: https://pad.riseup.net/p/2OTUM4o2hIVj
<boberbot> updated with last commands
<hitsujiTMO> Anton2d: sudo fuser -c /dev/loop0      is a list of pid's that have some sort of interaction with the loop device. one of them is causing the problem, maybe start from the end and work back till you find which one it is
<Anton2d> ok, i try see all process
<Ben64> boberbot: looks like you've got a broken drive
<fatih> dh_installinit installs to debian/tmp
<fatih> do I need move it manually ?
<boberbot> ben64 how do i fix it
<boberbot> its lights seem to flash
<boberbot> and it doesnt make any scary noises
<Ben64> boberbot: thats more a question for ##hardware
<vanea> Morning :)
<vanea> How do I create subdirectories "one" and "two" only for directories "10x15" and "15x20" in one line: mkdir -p {10x15,15x20,20x30,30x40}-jpg/{one,two}  ?
<vanea> Is it even possible?
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: more suitable for #bash
<Bashing-om> boberbot:  // Ben64  could this not be that the superblock is bad, and spare it off ??
<Ben64> it'd still show up in blkid and/or parted
<vanea> hitsujiTMO: I know but there everybody sleep :D
<Bashing-om> Ben64: OK .. thanks for the advise.
<return0> Anyone know of a personal planner app for ubuntu? Right now I just have a text document but a scheduler would be useful
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: mkdir -p {10x15,15x20,20x30,30x40}-jpg && mkdir -p {10x15,15x20}-jpg/{one,two}
<Straws> ?
<marianne_> glitsj16: I'm back
<glitsj16> marianne_: so what's the verdict?
<vanea> hitsujiTMO: Thanks a lot. I actually thought that there could be a digit that will indicate the first two folders (10x15 and 15x20) for which those subfolders could be created
<marianne_> glitsj16: the verdict is that you are made of awesomeness! wobbly windows and a rotating cube!
<glitsj16> lol :p
<SchrodingersScat> return0: owncloud?
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: nothing i'm aware of, but maybe there is. is this some sort of college exercise?
<marianne_> glitsj16: thank you very much for all your help
<glitsj16> marianne_: sweet .. one more thing, currently you only have nvidia kernel module for the 3.8.0-5-generic
<vanea> hitsujiTMO: No, it is just for me :)
<return0> SchrodingersScat: That's kinda the most monsterous way possible to have as organizer
<marianne_> glitsj16: do I need to do anything else or can I just leave it alone
<glitsj16> marianne_: you're welcome, give the wobblys a good shake .. you can build/install it in dkms for your other kernels manually, i don't know how many you have or use
<hitsujiTMO> vanea: then my advice is don't try to over engineer a problem. keep it simple.
<glitsj16> marianne_: as long as you don't boot into a lower kernel you're fine, a future kernel update will build automatically
<marianne_> glitsj16: ok, then I should be good...
<glitsj16> marianne_: sudo dkms build -m nvidia-331 -v 331.20 -k <kernel version> .. and sudo dkms install -m nvidia-331 -v 331.20 -k <kernel version> .. for each kernel you have installed .. no need to do that now
<marianne_> glitsj16: ok. going to copy that for later
<vanea> hitsujiTMO:  I guess you are right :)
<glitsj16> marianne_: enjoy the machine
<marianne_> glitsj16: :-)
<Ruler2112> Hello.  I am having a small problem and hope somebody can give me a pointer.  I'm not a newbie to linux, but my knowledge is intermittent.
<Ruler2112> My laptop (Ubuntu 12.04 LTS) apparently has the delete key (which is standard to get into the BIOS) set to restore the windoze 8 partition.  Thankfully, it didn't erase anything and the ext4 partition still exists and appears to be intact.  (I was able to pull files off of it using the system rescue CD livecd.)  The problem now is that every time I boot from the hard drive, it tries to repair windoze, fails, and reboots, repeating a
<Ruler2112> I found directions on how to use something called boot-repair (I'm guessing to simply reinstall GRUB in the MBR), but it requires a GUI and booting from the install CD does not provide a GUI; startx produces the infamous 'no screens found'.  Xorg -reconfigure fails because it's a read-only (DVD) file system.  Any ideas or suggestions?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys If i am trying to run a shell script and it says permission denied , is the best way to chmod it using "sudo chmod u+x filename?" or what would be the proper permissions?
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: very unlikely you need the sudo
<juzemack> Psil0Cybin: if you are already root you can usermod or chmod whatever.
<Psil0Cybin> okay soryr silly me, if I dont even run it as root
<Psil0Cybin> would I chmod it to u+x?
<Ben64> if you like
<juzemack> you can try
<Psil0Cybin> well what is the best method for shell scripts..
<Psil0Cybin> or what is the best file permission
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: just for the owner. so if you're not the owner the u+x will not give you execute permission
<Ben64> there is no "best", it need executable bit set to be executable.
<Psil0Cybin> I am the owner,
<Psil0Cybin> okay so your saying Ben64 any chmod that allows it to be executable, is fine, just my preferences for other permissions is my choice?
<Psil0Cybin> type thing
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: what file system is the script on?
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: in what sense i just put it in /home/scripts
<Psil0Cybin> its just for me to learn how to use shell scripts
<Ruler2112> If you invoke a script using the interpreter it's meant to run under ( perl myscript ), it does not need to be executable.  If you want to run it by itself ( ./myscript ) it needs the executable flag
<Psil0Cybin> they are own codes :D
<Psil0Cybin> my*
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok so you're not getting the error after chmodding?
<Psil0Cybin> nope
<Psil0Cybin> now it runs fine
<Psil0Cybin> with u+x
<juzemack> esentially u=rwx
<Psil0Cybin> ah
<Psil0Cybin> so what is the x?
<hans> hey can someone give me some advice on reinstalling grub pretty please
<juzemack> x = execute
<return0> hans: grup update
<return0> grub update*
<juzemack> your options are ugo = user:group:others
<Ruler2112> How would one reinstall grub when booting from the ubuntu dvd?
<Ruler2112> same thing?
<nocturnal_> Any idea why I can hear sound in Unity but not in Fluxbox? I checked in alsamixer and nothing is muted and volume is turned up but I still have no luck.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: ok. well depending on what you want, chmod u+x only if and you alone are to execute, but in general its usuall faily safe to chmod +x it. the files/apps its calling and their permissions should prevent any misuse
<return0> Ruler2112: I think updating on a live is different
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: thanks :D
<Psil0Cybin> that really answered my question
<Ruler2112> Booting from the hard drive takes me into an endless windoze 8 repair/reboot/retry cycle. :-(
<return0> Ruler2112: If I remember you mount the drives then run grub-install
<Psil0Cybin> hitsujiTMO: thanks again you are a really big help!
<Stonegate> does anyone know how i can import a .CSV file into a mysql database and just UPDATE a few rows within the table ?
<nocturnal_> Any idea why I can hear sound in Unity but not in Fluxbox? I checked in alsamixer and nothing is muted and volume is turned up but I still have no luck.
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: and if you want g-x or o-x then it would be best to g-r or o-r too.
<hans> okay grub update wasnt a valid command but i did apt-get install grub
<juzemack> Stonegate: what version of SQl you using
<hans> when i boot it goes to the grub rescue screen
<Stonegate> juze: 5.0.22 (doh) :)
<Ruler2112> return0: just tried it and no-go.
<juzemack> Stonegate: there is a way to load a local file to a table
<juzemack> what are you needing specifically?
<Ruler2112> I miss lilo - knew what I was doing in it. :-/
<hitsujiTMO> Stonegate: if you are using phpmyadmin i believe it has a facility for that as long as the table already exists
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: you might want to check OSS and pulseaudio.  IIRC, one of them was screwing with my sound when I first set up ubuntu
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: thanks ill give it a look
<Stonegate> yes, the table exists and the csv is a previous dump i´ve made from that table.. The Table Dump was processed in Excel (containing telephone numbers and email adresses) .. i changed some numbers in excel and now i want to reimport the .CSV file to update my sql database
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: hope one of them is the source of your problem or that you find it while looking at them
<Stonegate> the tables name is: buddies - the rows i need to replace/update are "phone" and "email" .. The database is named "adressbook"
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: Were you using Unity?
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: at the time, yes.  Since moved on to LXDE - less annoying interface IMO.
<juzemack> Stonegate: http://www.convertcsvtomysql.com/
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: How is your sound? I may just switch to that for my laptop.
<subuntu> ok, so i have ubuntu studio running live off this usb -- but the install launcher is not working --- what could be the case?
<dupingping86> wow!
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: the only problem I have with sound is that whenever I plug in my external speakers, the system sound mutes and I have to manually unmute it.  Not a big deal, but annoying.  There's an automute option in alsa, but that just controls whether the internal speakers mute when you plug in speakers, not whether the system sound mutes when this happens.
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: Id rather have some sound than no sound. my laptop isnt strong enough to run unity so ive been running fluxbox but i cant watch netflix with no sound
<eoss> is there a way to edit cronjobs..adding and removing specific cronjobs programmaticly ?
<eoss> have a program look at all the current cronjobs...find one based off a specific ID and then remove it
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: Sure you can - just make up the plot yourself as you watch - makes it more interesting anyways... ;-)
<somsip> eoss: you could pipe crontab -l through sed to do this
<dupingping86> I made ubuntu12.04 usb installation for macbook. I goodbye mac and after restarting,entering ubuntu by usb stick. As a result, black screen. I don't know what's going on? Please help!!!
<subuntu> anybody available to help with an installation quirk?
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: it felt that way last night when i was trying to solve this.
<dupingping86> You?
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: I GOT IT! Thanks!
<dupingping86> How did you do?
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: as long as I leave the speakers plugged in, there's no problem.  Unfortunately, the genius' who designed the laptop made the power plug and audio plug come out of opposite sides, so I can't put it on a shelf without unplugging one or the other.
<eoss> somsip: thanks, i just am confused on how to do that, i just watched some sed tutorials but it didnt make it that clear, is there a resource I can go to study on how to do this specifically with sed?
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: Great!  What was the problem?
<subuntu> dupingping86: i'm not an expert -- had assistance from someone in the last couple days fixing a similar problem -- i think its a grub issue ... hopefully someone will be along to assist you shortly
<nocturnal_> Ruler2112: I used pavucontrol and had to change the configuration profile to Analog Stereo Output instead of Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output
<dupingping86> subuntu, Where and how can I find that method?
<Ruler2112> nocturnal: wow - I was right about it being OSS or pulse... that doesn't happen very often! ;)
<somsip> eoss: this gives you an idea on how I use it, but you'd need to adapt it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835942/
<subuntu> dupingping86: i'm afraid i'm not the one to help you, i don't understand the issues well enough -- just want you to know that the odds are that your hardware is not broken, and you will resolve the issue with some assistance from someone more knowledgeable than i
<dupingping86> Anyhow thanks.
<Ben64> !nomodeset | dupingping86 try this
<ubottu> dupingping86 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ruler2112> Still trying to get my machine to boot from the HD - anybody know how to reinstall the grub/MBR from the install CD without reinstalling entirely?
<sudormrf|other> hey guys.  anyone around to help me out with a path issue with a cron job?
<somsip> sudormrf|other: paste the crontab using paste.ubuntu.com
<sudormrf|other> somsip: ok.
<sudormrf|other> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835956/
<somsip> sudormrf|other: and what's the issue?
<m000gle> This may seem like a silly question, but is there any way to abort a wget download? ... I always assumed Ctrl-C canceled the download, but just noticed my network usage continued at above 1mb/s download until I ran the command "killall wget"
<sudormrf|other> I think the issue is related to a variable that needs to be added to PATH, but I am not certain.  I have tried running the job that is causing problems using the path to the program to run and that doesn't work.  tried using cd and changed to the directory where the program lives prior to the command running, nothing seems to be working.
<somsip> sudormrf|other: what is the job that is causing the problem?
<Ben64> m000gle: ctrl+c does stop it
<m000gle> Ben64: Let me test it once more ... brb
<sudormrf|other> somsip: I am trying to run greyhole checksums on a schedule, but it doesn't run.  it fails with an error about tempparm or something like that
<sudormrf|other> can't remember the error off the top of my head
<somsip> sudormrf|other: so where is the command you are running in that crontab you pasted?
<m000gle> Ben64: Strange... It must have been a glicth that once, as it just worked as expected =/
<sudormrf|other> somsip: oh crap lol.  pasted the wrong crontab.  hang on.
<sudormrf|other> somsip: actually, I am not sure why the entires are not showing in the crontab.  I am using gnome-schedule to set them (this is my first time using crontab).
<eoss> somsip: thanks what does this part do? | crontab -
<somsip> eoss: pipes the output of the previous commands as a 'file' expected by crontab IIRC
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: IF Windows/UEFI is not a factor, I can direct you to (re-)install grub, do you know where your /boot is located ?
<sudormrf|other> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835979/
<sudormrf|other> there you go
<sudormrf|other> somsip: command in question is line 6
<Ruler2112> Bashing: that would be perfect!  Yes, I know where everything from the linux install is located
<Ruler2112> bashing: and at this point, I'd be happy if I never saw a windoze screen again!
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: so confirm '/' is 1st hard drive's 1st partition ?
<Ruler2112> Bashing-on: / is actually on /dev/sda4
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: OK, I can cope, and there is no separate /boot partition ?
<Ruler2112> Bashing-om: I foolishly left the restore partitions intact when installing ubuntu in case I wanted to sell the laptop and/or go back.
<somsip> sudormrf|other: examples on github suggest using the full path to greyhole https://github.com/gboudreau/Greyhole/blob/master/greyhole.cron.weekly
<Ruler2112> Bashing-om: That is correct - /boot is on /dev/sda4
<eoss> somsip: thanks for this, i have one more question if you dont mind: is there a way to give names to particular cronjobs?  I need to be able to remove specific cronjobs from the list
<sudormrf|other> somsip: I tried /usr/bin/greyhole --fsck --checksums but that failed too.
<somsip> eoss: you could add a comment to the job I suppose, eg: 0 7 * * * #job1; /usr/local/bin/backup.sh
<somsip> sudormrf|other: in what way is it failing?
<sudormrf|other> somsip: let me paste the error
<eoss> thanks somsip
<smeg> Just installed Ubuntu Studio
<darkangel> just curious as a ubuntu Tester does 1 have to install all the packages that is in the "new Respository" in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Boot the liveDVD terminal codes: sudo mkdir /mnt/work , sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/work , sudo grub-install /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt/work , reboot for effect.
<Ruler2112> Bashing-om: I don't need to chroot to the mounted file system?
<sudormrf|other> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6835994/ keep in mind that the entry that it says doesn't exist, does.  and is spelled correctly.  and it is referenced in the greyhole.conf file.
<Ruler2112> Bashing-on: (I've done it with lilo before, but never grub.)
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112:  nope .. not to install grub.
<leichtgewicht> Hello ubuntu team.
<somsip> sudormrf|other: so the greyhole.conf isn't setup right...
<sudormrf|other> somsip: how so?
<leichtgewicht> I am having problems with getting my crontab to run on restart.
<somsip> sudormrf|other: well, that's the error. No idea. I've never heard of greyhole
<somsip> leichtgewicht: paste your crontab to past.ubuntu.com
<somsip> *paste.ubuntu.com
<Ruler2112> Bashing-om: Got an error from grub-probe - cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: anything to worry about?
<leichtgewicht> somsip: awesome typo: the world misses this domain :D
<sudormrf|other> somsip: I am not sure that is so.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836004/
<somsip> sudormrf|other: I don't know anything about greyhole. I can help with crontab issues, but I can't make your confs right
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112:  thinking,, I don't see where/dev should have come into play, all we are doing is mounting the root to access the MBR .. There is another alternative we can try , still not chrooting though.
<leichtgewicht> here is my crontap i am using http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836005/
<sudormrf|other> somsip: no worries :).  I think this may be something I have to work with the greyhole dev on.  :).
<sudormrf|other> somsip: thanks though! :D
<leichtgewicht> when i start with sudo shutdown -r now then it seems like the script doesn't run
<leichtgewicht> (no .log file is being created)
<somsip> leichtgewicht: is the process running?
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: I found a gui tool that purports to do it automagically at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair but I can't get into a GUI when booted from the DVD.  (Actually, the installer boots into a GUI, but startx when started from the 'try ubuntu' menu option chokes.)
<leichtgewicht> somsip: no
<somsip> leichtgewicht: does it run correctly when started manually?
<leichtgewicht> Oh: I should maybe mention: I use crontab -e -u <myuser>
<leichtgewicht> yes: it works when i start it manually.
<somsip> leichtgewicht: oh. Didn't you have this problem about a week ago? I recognise it now I see it's a nodejs thing...
<leichtgewicht> more like three weeks ago :)
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: hold on... think I might've just figured out why it's not working.  The drive came with a GPT partition table and so I have to use parted to view it - /dev/sda2 (fat32) is set as bootable.  I bet that the accidental triggering of the windoze restore procedure set this partition active
<leichtgewicht> Yes: I thought it worked but it seems it didn't.
<somsip> leichtgewicht: ok. I didn't recognise your name but vaguely remember the issue.
<somsip> leichtgewicht: And from memory I said before that maybe binami needs access to the node executable, and that is not added to the path as I see it
<leichtgewicht> somsip: yes
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: umount /mnt/work , sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt ,sudo  grub-install  --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda , sudo umount /mnt .. and waiting about GPT .. this is a different horse now !
<somsip> leichtgewicht: so why is that not in path?
<leichtgewicht> somsip: Even more puzzling: Why is no log file being generated?
<leichtgewicht> Even a error message should go into the log file, shouldn't it?
<somsip> leichtgewicht: not if there is no output
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Do we now realy need to look now at the partitioning and formats ? Like I said, if Windows is involved ,, I run away !
<sudormrf|other> somsip: back.  so I did a test using the following command as a cron job "testparm -s '/etc/samba/smb.conf' 2> /dev/null > /tmp/testparm.out" just to see what I would get.  the output I received was "ERROR: You must specify both a machine name and an IP address"
<sudormrf|other> somsip: mind you, this command executes fine if I initiate it myself from the command line.  it only errors out when doing it with cron.
<leichtgewicht> is there a way to output all log statements of crontab.
<Ruler2112> Bashing-om: If I lose the ability to boot windoze, I really don't care.  I was stupid for leaving the partition there when I installed to begin with.  Just something I saw while waiting.  Trying installing grub specifying the boot partition now...
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112:  IF that disk is GPT partitioned a SEPARATE partition IS required .. do we need to look !!!!!!
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: /dev/sda2 is set to fat32 and is flagged as bootable.  The drive is indeed GPT.
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Then they above will not work .. as that installs grub to the MBR not correct for GPT . Honestly I have no experience in GPT/grub. Others will have to assist. less ya want to wait for me in my AM .. it is past my thinking time.
<Ruler2112> Bashing-om: Got an error about crossblocks when trying to install specifying the last command.  Mounted /dev/sda2 and it has 2 directories - EFI and Temp.  EFI has Boot, Microsoft,....
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: Thanks for your help.
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: I miss the days when a partition table was a partition table...
<sudormrf|other> is this a host file issue?
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Not any help presently, there is I know a means to install grub to the boot partiton, and I can research and find it. but I have never had the ocassion to do so.
<sudormrf|other> anyone? :D
<leichtgewicht> somsip: for the sake of testing I added @reboot echo 'hi' >> /var/log/project_startup.log and it gave no output
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: I can hunt for it - it's my problem after all.  No need for you to spend your time on it; I appreciate your trying.
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Let me tell you I am old school, and I am having my difficulties adjusting to all the changes progress is making !
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: I hear ya there - feel the same way myself at times
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: GPT and UEFI will be a good and great thing .. it is here to stay, may as well learn it now as later, huh ??
<sudormrf|other> somsip: if you are still around, I am wondering if this is a host file issue? seeing that error about specifying a hostname and ip address?
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: or just say screw it and become either a professional fisherman or woodworker. ;) ;)
<somsip> sudormrf|other: sorry - I really have to get on with some work
<sudormrf|other> somsip: no worries
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112:  LOL, I am where I could, but here I am pounding on a keyboard - for hours ! Do I not love it !
<sudormrf|other> can anyone else help out with an issue with a cron job I am having?
<redsquare> how to set vlc to default video player /
<redsquare> how to set vlc to default video player ?
<darkangel> go to system settings -> then details -> then ull see a Video thing that u can can click then ull be able to choose the default video u wish to use
<redsquare> thanks darkangel :)
<darkangel> np
<redsquare> I am getting problem wid flash player in youtube .
<redsquare> I hav dwnloaded flash-plugin i386.rpm
<redsquare> but unable to install..
<darkangel> you can install "restricked Extras" in the software center and it will have flash player and other plugins with it
<redsquare> I will try ...
<sudormrf|other> anyone around to help me with an issue with a cronjob?  it involves testparm.
<trader122> Hello everyone. I tried looking online to seek an answer without any real answers. I have a dual monitor set up and would like to set up different workspaces on each of the monitor. How would I go by doing that? Thanks!
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: If I can't figure this out tonight, I'm going to download/install lubuntu tomorrow.  Would there be any down-side to disable EFI in my bios and creating a regular partition table in your opinion?  (Saw a discussion about this online, but you seem to know what you're talking about.)
<glitsj16> redsquare: rpm packages are not made to be used on ubuntu/debian distros
<redsquare> glitsj16 : I am installing now restricted extras ...It should work...
<glitsj16> redsquare: yes, was just a fyi, so you don't download rpm's in the future
<sudormrf|other> have to part.
<sudormrf|other> laters
<redsquare> glitsj16 : ok :)
<Ruler2112> Have a good evening everybody
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Well, in the long term GPT has the advantage, But for a simple system I find no fault with remaining with the msdos partitioning and putting grub to the Master Boot Record. This would require that you (re-)partition that drive.
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: in addition, repartitioning would preclude ever installing Windows again .. !
<silidan> hi, im using the bluez package on ubuntu 12.04 and ubuntu 13.10, i got 2 usb bluetooth 3.0 + hs wifi combo dongles and i can transfer files between 2 machines with them. its just very slow (<200kByte/s) how do i need to configure the wifi /bluetooth part for higher speeds? (in win 7 these 2 dongles achieve >1 MByte/s)
<darkangel> whats the diffrents between Ubuntu Gnome and Ubuntu Unity?
<silidan> darkangel: the desktop environment
<darkangel> ok
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: I just feel like I'd know what I'm doing/talking about with a regular partition table.  I have discovered something interesting.  Playing around in the recovery partition options, it gave me the ability to boot from a device, one of which was labeled ubuntu.  I'm now in my ubuntu install, but every single time I reboot, I have to go through a 3-reboot process to get into it.  I *think* all I need to do is to figure out h
<rww> darkangel: one comes with Unity, one comes with GNOME
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: with the little I've used windoze 8, that would be a good thing.
<Ruler2112> If it weren't for classic shell, a fishing buddy of mine said he would've thrown his new laptop into saginaw bay
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Like I say, Grub can be installed to the EFI partition, and what is termed a "shim" to boot Windows. I am not familiar with the procedure. I just know it can be done !
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: lol - pretty much anything can be done.  It's just a matter of figuring out how.
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: I see it all the time, of people being too hasty to forsake Windows. There are some things in Windows that there is no alternatives. But the choice is yours. We can make both bootable. Windows just is not in my field of interest.
<SolidSmeg> How would one install the Debian grub over the Ubuntu Grub?
<somsip> SolidSmeg: that's a question for #debian
<nZac> I am really struggling to get the firewall setup for access to a MySQL machine.  Anyone have any advice.  I asked over in #mysql to no avail.
<nZac> The problem is, that I bind the MySQL server to 0.0.0.0 and then try to reset the firewall (ufw) to allow connections on 3306 however telnet from a remote machine fails.
<somsip> nZac: how about a connection using mysql client?
<nZac> somsip: no lunch
<somsip> nZac: no, i had some earlier. So what about the error message with mysql?
<nZac> somsip: I get a connection refused (or incorect password)
<nZac> It times out.
<somsip> nZac: you have restart mysql service?
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: FYI, the boot-repair software (which I was able to use after figuring out how to get into ubuntu) fixed the problem!  I now have a grub menu pop up with the various partitions (windoze, linux, recovery, etc) as options
<nZac> somsip: I can try that again...
<somsip> nZac: my other suggestion would be to turn off ufw and test so you can see if the binding is correct, or if it's a ufw issue
<nZac> somsip: Let me give that a shot
<somsip> nZac: and make sure your user access permissions are correct
<nZac> somsip: If I log into the VM, I can connect to the mysql client with the credentials, so that isn't the issue
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: Yeah I too have been "looking" and saw references to Boot-Repair" that it can fix it ! .. Glad we are over this hurdle !
<somsip> nZac: did you know that user permissions are associated with domains in mysql?
<Guest34635> chmod
<nZac> somsip: EUREKA!!!!!!!
<somsip> nZac: eg root@localhost might be allowed but root@192.168.1.2 might not
<nZac> somsip: The issue was the IP I thought the "host" machine was at was not actually that IP... so I was giving permissions to the wrong IP, therefore breaking the whole thing.
<nZac> somsip: 3 days... I have been working on this for 3 day!
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: so am I... sucked having to compile kernel modules to get my wifi working and wasn't looking forward to having to do it again.  Feel inept having to resort to a GUI tool to do what probably amounts to a few simple commands...
<somsip> nZac: k - sorted
<nZac> somsip: thanks for the help!
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: I feel the same. The reason I am where I am is I too prefer the CLI and KNOW what is taking place. Terminal will never go away .
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: Out of curiosity, where are you?  (In above context)
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: OH mercy, 40 years++ of messing with computers, and ubuntu is my operating system of choice, I know my way around ubuntu, and have a lot more to learn.
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: you got me on experience - I've only been alive 37 years. ;)   My first memory of a computer is my older brother bringing home a lab machine from HS and playing Quest and Zork upstairs when he wasn't home.  Then I somehow got into a DOS shell and haven't stopped learning since...
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: While I like ubuntu, I don't know if I prefer it or freebsd.  (If BSD would make the ports tree stable and stop breaking stuff every other day, it'd be less difficult to choose.)
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: One thing for sure, one will never quit learning when it comes to operating systems, and it is evolving so rapidly, there is no way to keep up with it all.
<Ruler2112> basing-om: yeah - that's true.  Regardless, I feel stupid for not being able to keep up.
<Guest34635> how about getting rid of the stuff the gets on the desk top by aim
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: I have been open source most of my life, and the support structure of ubuntu committed me to this operating system.
<sensae> How do I use Evolution to remind me that a specific event has occured?
<SolidSmeg> #Joschiii what's up
<SolidSmeg> How do you reply to someone on here?
<Ruler2112> bashing-om: Thanks again for your time & help - appreciate it.
<Ruler2112> Now I can go fight with a windows box... ubuntu can't use the TV capture dongle, so I had to set up an XP machine strictly to capture with. :(
<Bashing-om> Ruler2112: No Problem, This too is my little bit for ubuntu as a whole. Believe me, ubuntu and we are all in this together.
<ndroftheline> hi all, i'm trying to install a newer version of rkward, a ui for r
<ndroftheline> i'm running 12.04 - can i force apt-get to install from a less-stable branch to get a newer version of rkward?
<Gandi> hi, my grub2 does not display boot choices anymore, how can i change that?
<glitsj16> ndroftheline: you might have to look for a PPA that offers the rkward version you need for 12.04
<leichtgewicht> Too funnyt :somsip: The script but working file but the user didn't have rights to write the log file in that directory ...
 * leichtgewicht .oO( Wow: my english is broken ... where is the patch?)
<nocturnal_> Anyone know how to change the terminal that Alt+F1 opens?
<ndroftheline> glitsj16: there's no way to install a package from an unstable branch?
<glitsj16> ndroftheline: ubuntu doesn't have unstable branch technically, unlike debian
<k1l> ndroftheline: look out for a PPA
<k1l> !ppa | ndroftheline
<ubottu> ndroftheline: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<glitsj16> ndroftheline: you'd probably face an ordeal trying to cope with dependencies, that's why PPA's are your best option
<amel> hey guys can anybody help me? ive been trying to install my nvidia gtx 660m drivers on ubuntu 13.10 but with no success. i tried from the official nvidia web site and ive tried synpatic package manager.
<ndroftheline> ok got it thanks
<ndroftheline> and yes a ppa does happen to exist for the package i need
<amel> anyone?
<michaelmichael> Hey guys. Just wanted to ask if anybody experiences this problem with Ubuntu 13.10 and maybe has a solution: After every reboot my microphone is muted. The only way to unmute it is to go to alsamixer and make "Internal Mic Boost" higher.
<amel> seems like a bug to me
<amel> can anyone help me with my gfx driver issue?
<cowtoe> hm
<nrdb> how do I tell what speed an interface (e.g. eth1) is working at?
<somsip> nrdb: sudo lshw -C network will tell you the capacity of the device.
<duane_> i need to rip music onto a blank cd, whats the quickest way. must i download an application
<nrdb> somsip, thanks
<cfhowlett> duane_, brasero
<subhojit777> I am trying to scp a file between two remote servers. It says `ssh: connect to host xxx.xx.xxx.xx port 22: Connection timed out`. I cannot also do `ping google.com`. Any idea?
<Kartagis> check your /etc/resolv.conf
<subhojit777> what I need to check there?
<ikonia> Kartagis: why would resolv.conf help an IP address
<subhojit777> I am beginner in networking configurations
<Kartagis> ikonia: because of `ping google.com`
<ikonia> Kartagis: he can't connect to an IP address....
<ikonia> cannot connect to host  to host xxx.xx.xxx.xx
<Kartagis> ikonia: he also said he can't ping google.com
<subhojit777> shall I diable ufw (firewall)?
<ikonia> Kartagis: and as resolv.conf doesn't actually list the dns servers any more
<Kartagis> couldn't*
<ikonia> Kartagis: again, why would resolv.conf have an impact on that
<Kartagis> ikonia: it does on mine
<ikonia> Kartagis: then you're not using ubuntu
<Kartagis> I am,
<ericP> anybody whine here about nvidia-settings passing a bad value to serial 688 error_code 2 request_code 139 minor_code 25?
<ikonia> resolv.conf is generated by the dynamic dns daemon
<ericP> and if so, did they figoure out a workaround?
<JoshuaP> why is there wiki.ubottu.com with no data?
<ikonia> JoshuaP: because there is no entries at this time
<JoshuaP> what supybot plugin does ubottu use to 'answer' people's questions
<somsip> !bot | JoshuaP
<ubottu> JoshuaP: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JoshuaP> .. so then why is ubottu.com/devel/wiki not wiki.ubottu.com?
<hitsujiTMO> JoshuaP: who knows? who cares? off topic since its not really ubuntu related
<JoshuaP> that means a lot, considering you guys like to use him to answer questions that two thousand people seem to be too lazy to do so more effectively...
<BlueMint> Hi there, i am trying to install razercfg (razer mouse driver) but am getting this error when "make install"
<BlueMint> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<AlbinoGeek> So uhh, why does Ubuntu refuse to support standards, such as VirtIO SCSI , etc?  https://db.tt/q13qFcnh  Note the complete lack of disks found.
<ikonia> have you read the install instructions ?
<BlueMint> ikonia, following them character by character, yes
<AlbinoGeek> GG Ubuntu : https://db.tt/s6kPHYnh 8.4 MB disk
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: don't need a comentary
<ikonia> BlueMint: let me take a look
<BlueMint> ikonia, nevermind. Give me 5 more minutes
<ikonia> BlueMint: ok, so you've downloaded the source, what's the first thing you did
<BlueMint> I think i came here too prematurely
<BlueMint> ikonia, cmake
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Well, I'd love some advise on how to make Ubuntu not suck at being in a VM.
<BlueMint> then make
<ikonia> BlueMint: ok, did that complete, did you get any warnings/errors
<AlbinoGeek> Since it obviously doesn't support VirtIO SCSI, or even VirtIO IDE.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: it's running in a vm here just fine
<BlueMint> ikonia, nope. Got the CMake files in the directory after that
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Alright, and what disk controller are you using?
<BlueMint> ikonia, then make gives no output
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: one moment and I'll tell you
<BlueMint> then I sudo make install
<ikonia> BlueMint: ok, so if make gave no output it's unlikley it run
<ikonia> BlueMint: in which case that would explain why there is no target for make install
<AlbinoGeek> Ubuntu refuses to find any disks when the controller is either the VirtIO_SCSI or VirtIO, if I make it plain IDE passthru, the performance is absolutely trash; but it detects the disk.
<expert> Ubuntu/linux newbie here. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS a few days ago. For some reason, my keyboard's caps lock is working the other way around. When switched ON, it types in lower case and vice versa
<AlbinoGeek> And by absolutely trash, I mean the host gets 400Mb/sec on conv=fdatasync , VM gets 20Mb/sec .
<BlueMint> ikonia, I'll keep trying I guess
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: one moment and I'll get you my info
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Right ,thanks.
<AlbinoGeek> Now, why my SERVER installer requires a keyboard layout detector, network autoconfigure, __A GUI__ and a full slew of games, I'll never know.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: 00:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Red Hat, Inc Virtio block device
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: that's the disk controller my ubuntu guest is using
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: How did you get VirtIO in yours, or are you running something newer than 12.04 ?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ahhh sorry yes, 13.10 box.
<AlbinoGeek> Heh.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: are you using 12.04.4 or earlier ?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: 12.04.3 ; the latest version on the site.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: hang on a moment then please.
<AlbinoGeek> The ONLY one shown when you click on "Server"
<AlbinoGeek> Heh.
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, latest is 12.04.4   - perhaps upgrading might fix
<AlbinoGeek> cfhowlett: Why is 12.04.3 the one on the main site then :/.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: site is still offering 12.04.3 as the download </slow hand clap>
<AlbinoGeek> Literally http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<ikonia> so it's understanable why
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: 12.04.4 iso isn't out till 6th afaik
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, whaaaaaaaaaat?  I'm on 12.04.4 ... - desktop?
<ikonia> cfhowlett: many people have reported this, it appears to be.....a mess
<ikonia> in terms of "I'm on 12.04.4, why ? it's not out yet"
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: 12.04.3 will pull the saucy stack from the repos
<AlbinoGeek> Also, while I'm here;
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: so its 12.04.4 after install
<AlbinoGeek> Why does "Ubuntu Server Minimal" load out 15GB of crap ?
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, I can see why so many get so confused ...
<AlbinoGeek> And yet my CentOS-65-x86_64.tgz is only 209 MB ...?
<Ben64> Feb 6th is 12.04.4 date
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: look - grow up, if you want to talk about a problem, talk about it, but if you want to be stupid about it with vague complaints "why does it load crap" then don't bother
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: What, I'm literally asking what packages Ubuntu feels are so important, it must include.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ok, so you're saying an ubuntu server minimal install installs a 15GB install ?
<AlbinoGeek> It's not really that vage, I asked what makes the "Minimal" install 15 GB.
<Ben64> and you compared it to a tgz? i'm not following at all
<ikonia> Ben64: it appears to just be a stupid rant
<AlbinoGeek> Ben64: Both were created as qcow2 format KVM templates.
<ikonia> rather than an actual problem / discussion
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: errr that could include allocated but unused space
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: do a proper minimal install from the cd and test it
<ikonia> as I'm about to do now
<AlbinoGeek> Might help if I mention the only reason I'm using Ubuntu is at the moment is because customers want to be able to deploy Ubuntu images, and I need to make the template for it.
<duane_> i nedd to write music, which is the best app
<cfhowlett> !best|duane_,
<ubottu> duane_,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cfhowlett> duane_, see #opensourcemusicians
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: That's what I'm doing at the moment; using the IDE disk controller so the installer at least picks up the disks, can switch it out once I figure out what I have to install / compile to make virtio function in 12.04
<cillo551> kubuntu dont see my mobile broadband usb stick at first , it only shows up when I take it off from usb port and put it back , how can fix it that shows it from the first time , in #kubuntu everyone seems to be busy when i asked this, can you help me with this ,  Windows 8 sees my mobile broadband usb stick for the first time in this  same computer
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Odd, I didn't get a package selection; it went straight from partitioning -> installing.
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, that is NOT normal behavior and makes me highly suspect of your source ISO ...
<AlbinoGeek> cfhowlett: Source ISO : http://mirror.clibre.uqam.ca/ubuntu-releases//precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso
<Rory> Quick question: Is today the day when we are supposed to stop supporting 13.04?
<AlbinoGeek> cfhowlett: From http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<cfhowlett> Rory, end of life is today ...
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, right.
<helmut_> hi
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: hang on for a few minutes
<AlbinoGeek> md5sum 2cbe868812a871242cdcdd8f2fd6feb9  matches.
<AlbinoGeek> ISO seems fine :/.
<kalk> where do u guys look for root exploits?
<ikonia> what do you mean where do we look ?
<hitsujiTMO> the darknet :P
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, got cats/kids/fat fingers near the keyboard?  cuz there's a keypress or something that should have happened before installing
<kalk> i need a root exploit to test a custom patch
<cfhowlett> AlbinoGeek, at least there is on 12.04
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: install almost done, took a few minutes to download 12.04 and install
<AlbinoGeek> cfhowlett: I finally got package selection 400MB into the "base system".  Removing useless packages now through the... odd blue screen package manager.
<hitsujiTMO> kalk maybe try a security channel. such topic are not covered here
<Bray90820> So I can't add my credit card info to ubuntu one because of Fraud Suspicion
<kalk> hitsujiTMO: can u suggest me some?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | kalk
<ubottu> kalk: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bray90820> So I can't add my credit card info to ubuntu one because of Fraud Suspicion How can i get around that
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820: contact your bank
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820: nothing we can really suggest here as that would a canonical issue, where as this is community support
<OerHeks> Bray90820, do you use a proxy ?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: still there ?
<Bray90820> der_kleene: no proxi
<Agamemnon> hello!
<Bray90820> coudl it be that i entered it 7 times with an error?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah, still sitting at this unintuitive interface, wondering why me smashing the + key on my keyboard doesn't add that package to the list to be installed; as per the manpage / help page showing it should :/.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ok, here is my default ubuntu 12.04.3 server install
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: /dev/vda1       8.8G  961M  7.4G  12% /
<Agamemnon> could somebody help me to install linux ubuntu 13.10?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: default install 961 meg - on a vda1 disk
<cfhowlett> Bray90820, not our issue.  ask canonical or and/or your bank
<hitsujiTMO> Bray90820: that would rprob do it:P check with your bank. they've prob put a hold on the card
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: 00:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Red Hat, Inc Virtio block device
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: That's a lot better than what I got last time, nice.
<ikonia> Linux u1204test 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Agamemnon: download ISO, burn ISO to CD or transfer to USB using unetbootin. Boot to media
<Agamemnon> I have shared my hard disk in three partitions
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah, there we go.  You're using the VirtIO IDE controller; vda , you'd be sda if using the VirtIO SCSI controller.
<Bray90820> I will wait tillt tomorrow and see if it is still happining
<Agamemnon> one for windows, one for macintosh and one for linux
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: it's not sda for virtuo scsi
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: so totally stock, 12.04.3 install
<Agamemnon> after the macintosh and windows installation ,when I finish with linux ubuntu I can't get in windows and I don't know why
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, is this a mac?
<Agamemnon> no cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, so a hackintosh.  expect pain.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: re-check the hardware it's on
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: 00:06.0 SCSI storage controller: Red Hat, Inc Virtio block device
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: SCSI virtio
<Agamemnon> no I think with a little lucky you are perfect, cfhowlett
<Agamemnon> but I wonder why I meet this problem
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah, I don't get that.  What performance degredation do you get from the host -> guest ?
<AlbinoGeek> (disk wise)
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: as in transfering files ?
<ikonia> or just generic
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, dude.  I've done it.  it's a nice science experiment but totally not worth the trouble IMHO.  see the hackintosh forums because it's beyond what we can do here.
<Agamemnon> what I did wrong?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync    /     ioping -c 10
<Agamemnon> thanks for your answer, cfhowlett but I don't have so much time to search
<Agamemnon> I need a help and immediately
<Agamemnon> could you or somebody else help me?
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, so sorry.  no.  go to hackintosh for support.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: just testing a transfer one moment
<AlbinoGeek> For me, Host (CentOS 6.5, RAID10 H/W; deadline scheduler): 418 MB/s   ; Guest (Ubuntu 12.04.3, noop scheduler): 26 MB/s
<Agamemnon> why after the linux ubuntu installation on the third partition  I can't get in windows?
<Agamemnon> what I did wrong?
<Agamemnon> the format?
<Agamemnon> ext4?
<Agamemnon> the swap?
<Agamemnon> what?
<FloodBot1> Agamemnon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, no hackintosh support on this channel.  go back to the source of your tutorial.
<Agamemnon> I am not so expert on linux ubuntu
<Agamemnon> cfhowlett where I can go to ask about it?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: just transfered the fedora-iso (biggest file I could find on my machine) from host to guest
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: Fedora-19-x86_64-DVD.iso                      100% 4239MB  59.7MB/s   01:11
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, google
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: so 4GB over the virtual network to the virtual disk i n70 seconds
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: That's not too bad, but what's the degredation host -> guest ?
<AlbinoGeek> As you saw with mine, it was 20x worse.
<Agamemnon> what google? Google has millions or trillions answers
<Ben64> ikonia, AlbinoGeek: for what its worth, my 12.04 minimal server install just finished, 915MB
<Agamemnon> it is a tube without stop
<Agamemnon> tell me something else
<AlbinoGeek> Agamemnon: You should only need the first page, unless you don't know the question to ask it.
<AlbinoGeek> Agamemnon: If you don't know the question to ask it, then you should start there.
<junka> install windows and stay there
<Agamemnon> what command I have to type here to go to another chat room related with llinux?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: can you give me a test that you are doing that performs poor, that I can run on my guest to compare
<AlbinoGeek> Agamemnon: You might get some audience in ##linux , if someone's bored.
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync    performs 400+ MB/s on the host, ~30MB/s on the guest.
<Ben64> Agamemnon: what you're experiencing is probably a hackintosh problem, not a linux problem
<AlbinoGeek> That's a 1G artificial I/o test.
<ikonia> 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.670653 s, 1.6 GB/s
<ikonia> that's on the guest
<Agamemnon> I didn't understand why the chatrooms exist ,only for sex and talks for nothing worth?
<AlbinoGeek> As per mine... I managed to reboot and get stuck here : https://db.tt/pRDHpzMM  , it hasn't moved in a few minutes.
<cfhowlett> ikonia, +1
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you're just getting random here - you complained that your default install was 15 GB - I've just proved it's not, you complained you couldn't get Virto SCSI support, I just proved you could, you complained your IO was poor, I just proved mines good, now randomly you get a boot problem
<AlbinoGeek> Humm, what's the boot step immediately following where I'm stuck; that it's frozen on, I wonder..
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: do you not think you may be the common factor here
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yes, I know; I am the one that gets random issues.
<AlbinoGeek> It's why I'm the QA over here :/.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you don't sound like a good QA as your setup is wrong
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: if your setup was right you'd get the same consistant results as everything else, the only different factor appears to be the guy at the keyboard
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you complain that things are "wrong" then each time I prove they are good you move to another complaint tha tyou've not mentioned before
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Not entirely sure, it's an Ubuntu 12.04.3 with almost all default options, the host machine is 4x 1TB / LSI MegaRAID 9271-4i w/ CacheVault ; Dual E5-2620 v2 ; guest has 24 cores and 8G of RAM assigned.  I'm not entirely sure why I'm having any of these issues.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I'd suggest a big part of this will be user error / lack of understanding
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Well, the 15 GB issue isn't an issue anymore.  Obviously there was something messy with the template I'd had, as the fresh install here is much smaller, if I could get it to boot.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: eg: you claimed the default install is 15GB - it's not, we've just proven it, the only way it's not is if you hve done something wrong
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you complained you can't get virto support - I just proved it
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you then complained that it was IDE - even after I showed you it was on a scsi controller
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: it appears your attention to detail isn't super
<ikonia> so I'd expect that there will be mistakes in your setup
<ikonia> or your expectations are not really valid
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: No, it never has been; I have pretty low vision.  My thing though, is that your disk should have shown up as sda* if it were the VirtIO SCSI host disk controller, which I've shown Ubuntu 12.04 can't find the disk with (in the installer at least.)
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: no it shouldn't
<AlbinoGeek> Mine does in every other (non deb/ubu) distro :/.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: the virto controller displays it as vda
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: https://db.tt/OF1Opfu7  ; sadly I can't copy-paste out of VNC
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: That's on 13.10 , which has VirtIO SCSI host controller support.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: lets pull up the docs rather than just guessing/assuming, one moment
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Sure.  I'm using specifically the KVM option : -device virtio-scsi-pci,id=scsi0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x4 -drive file=/var/lib/one//datastores/0/127/disk.0,if=none,id=drive-scsi0-0-0-0,format=raw,cache=none
<AlbinoGeek> Which works in 13.10 and other distros, but fails to boot Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> AlbinoGeek: if you use a lighter desktop like LXDE instead of Gnome it will run pretty well if you are VMing.
<AlbinoGeek> In 12.04 , I'm forced to use the older -device piix3-usb-uhci,id=usb,bus=pci.0,addr=0x1.0x2 -drive file=/var/lib/one//datastores/0/133/disk.0,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0,format=raw,cache=none
<AlbinoGeek> ActionParsnip: I'm not using any GUI on either installation ?
<ActionParsnip> AlbinoGeek: then that will be fine :)
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: can you give me the full line you're using and I'll use exactly that but with the modifications for my env
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: the full exact command
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Sure, it's a bit long though ; let me drop it in a pastebin.  Do you have a prefered ?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: any pastebin you want
<expert> Ubuntu/linux newbie here. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS a few days ago. For some reason, my keyboard's caps lock is working the other way around. When switched ON, it types in lower case and vice versa
<ActionParsnip> expert: I've seen this, gimme a sec
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: This is specifically the one I use for CentOS 65 / ArchLinux / Gentoo / BSD / Ubuntu 13.10 : http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/2d5c5853
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ok, I'm just reading this http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Virtio
<johannes_> hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu and I have a problem with my cd/dvd drive
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: this official doc suggests that all virtio devices will be "vd$"
<johannes_> If I insert a dvd, I can not open die dvd
<johannes_> what is the problme?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Here's the one I use for 12.04 http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/242326f7 ; as the other doesn't boot.
<mmas> \quit
<expert> ActionParsnip, thank you. i am waiting
<fidel_> johannes_: is the disk displayed in nautilus?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Not sure, honestly; as all my other distros display sda*  https://db.tt/2b2zQiIX
<ActionParsnip> expert: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=64797
<fidel_> johannes_: is it a movie dvd or does it just contain classic data you want to browser?
<fidel_> *browse*
<ActionParsnip> expert: if you run that bash script, does it start behaving?
<ActionParsnip> expert: if so, we can make it run at boot and make the caps lock behave
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I think I may see the issue
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: -device scsi-hd,bus=scsi0.0,channel=0,scsi-id=0,lun=0,drive=drive-scsi0-0-0-0,id=scsi0-0-0-0
 * ActionParsnip hates caps lock keys
<OerHeks> johannes_, install restricted extras, and install libdvdread4 and perform the install-css script >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you're actually not specifying the virtio device there, you're actually saying "scsi"
<expert> ActionParsnip, I have to run a bash script to correct caps lock behavior on a linux system?
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I can see earlier you load the virtio scsi - which is fine, but then you're telling the device to use the scsi module, not the virtio one
<johannes_> ok I am goining to try this
<ActionParsnip> expert: its one fix...
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: So, the issue is that Ubuntu doesn't support the "SCSI" controller as specified, or as KVM displays it?  (at least, not in 12.04.3) ; it's rather confusing that everywhere I look at it, it's virtio.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: which sort of lines up with what I'm seeing on my hosts and that official document
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I think the confusion is the device and the module thats using it
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: I tell it to use the SCSI controller, as the "virtio" alone does not support hotplugging.  I can't just "add onto" that disk, resize it live, etc.
<expert> ActionParsnip, why do we even need a fix? why is it a problem? one keyboard!
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: are you sure virtio doesn't support hot plugging I just added a virio device to my running machine and it appeared
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: I really believe this line is key
<ikonia> Disk will show up as /dev/vd[a-z][1-9], if you migrate you need to change "root=" in Lilo/GRUB config
<ikonia> the official doc shows it as vda, and that ties in with what I'm seeing from my installs and my understanding of your command line
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah see; if I add a new "vd" target device (ex: vdb) , it does not show in my /dev/ in any distro tested (Ubuntu 12.04.3 , CentOS 65; at the moment.)  Even with a rescan.
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: If I restart the guest, it picks it up; but not before (for me at least.)
<AlbinoGeek> Yet where with the SCSI, instantly the VNC is flooded with dmesg lines about it being attached, configured, etc.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: let me just confirm that and make sure I've not tricked myself
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: but I think you're adding the virtio scsi contoller, (great) but then adding a sci disk, rather than the virtio disk
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: I add a VirtIO SCSI controller, then explicitly add SCSI disks to the controller; so that they're picked up immediately in the guest.
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: If I specify:  DEV_PREFIX=vd TARGET=vda   on my hotattach request, the disk is not picked up in the guest until I reboot it.
<AlbinoGeek> If I instead specify:  DEV_PREFIX=sd TARGET=sdb   it is picked up immediately.
<Ekushey> !bd
<ubottu> Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: yeah, I see the limitations of attaching to a running machine
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ok, so I think we see the problem here, the problem is your lack of understanding/expectations
<AlbinoGeek> :P
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Yeah :(  Which in a cloud platform, basically makes it useless as a distro to offer.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: you're complaining that virtio disks are not sd$ - but you're adding scsi disks, not virtio disks
<AlbinoGeek> 13.10 supports it, so that's fine.
<ikonia> which is not an unreasonable mistake to make
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: ok, so perhaps in future, less ranting and bashing the distro, more so when it turns out it's your lack of understanding/research, next time, just explain the problem and people will work it through with you
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Well, I'm a cloud services provider.  12.04 not support hotplugging disks means I literally cannot use it.  It's nice that 13.10 does; so at least I can say it's a versioning issue and not just discount Ubuntu entirely; but yeah.
<jaaa> hello anyone know how in ubuntu 13.10 i can install rar ?
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: And yeah, I always resort to ranting by default when it comes to Ubuntu, as I've had far too much bad experience in the past with stupid things (like Unity, but I'm sure you guys hear enough about that already.)
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: cloud servicing provider.....perhaps a little more research....
<jaaa> sudo apt-get install rar -> E: Package 'rar' has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> !info rar
<AlbinoGeek> jaaa: unrar , librar  ; or download the rar linux tgz / tar from http://rarlabs.com/
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.2.0-1 (saucy), package size 610 kB, installed size 1270 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Oh well, thanks for the help.
<jaaa> uname -a -> #1 SMP Mon Dec 16 18:16:56 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Shame that Debian branches don't support it for some reason, still not sure why exactly that is.
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: no problem, happy to help if you're clear on a problem willing to work it through, where as I'd have just switched off if you'd have carried on ranting
<AlbinoGeek> The "SCSI_DEBUG" driver shows a 8.4 MB drive, still not sure why that is.
<AlbinoGeek> Tried all the other "scsi*" options of drivers suggested at the installer too, none even find the drive.
<jaaa> can pls anyone point me which to download ? http://rarlabs.com/download.htm "RAR 5.01 for Linux x64" ? thx
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: Any idea what package might add this support post-install?  I couldn't find virtio* in Apitul (or w/e that semi-graphical one in the installer was.)
<ikonia> jaaa: that's not the output of uname -a
<ikonia> jaaa: please show us the output of uname -a please
<jaaa> Linux vps10673 2.6.32-042stab084.14 #1 SMP Mon Dec 16 18:16:56 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: an interesting question, I'd have expected it to be just the kenrel.
<ikonia> jaaa: ok, so that's not an ubuntu install
<ikonia> jaaa: that's a VPS bastardised install
<jaaa> so is there a way to insatll rar ?
<ikonia> jaaa: what OS are you running ?
<jaaa> ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> jaaa: do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<ikonia> jaaa: ok, so it should be in the repos already however your host maybe stopping you install it,
<jaaa> how to ?
<jaaa> that multiverse
<AlbinoGeek> Heh... does ubuntu have one of those nice ` /etc/*-release ` files ?
<ActionParsnip> jaaa: use software centre
<ActionParsnip> AlbinoGeek: /etc/issue
<ikonia> AlbinoGeek: can't really trust them, same as any virtual platform
<AlbinoGeek> ikonia: True.
<jaaa> but how to do it in ssh ?
<snadge> duke nukem 3d megaton edition just got released on steam.. and it doesn't work on 64bit ubuntu.. this is majorly concerning ;)
<ikonia> snadge: talk to steam then
<snadge> is anyone here aware of this issue, and most importantly, what can be done to resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> jaaa: you can run:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   and uncomment the multiverse repo
<jaaa> goin try thx
<ActionParsnip> snadge: do other 3D games work ok?
<AlbinoGeek> snadge: It's not that great a game anyways, but you'd be best complaining to Steam / Valve about it.
<snadge> yes
<ActionParsnip> snadge: I'd ask in #ubuntu-steam then
<jaaa> deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted universe deb http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates main restricted universe deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<snadge> and at this time I am talking to some steam support people.. i will try this channel also
<jaaa> nothing more
<snadge> im in #steamlug at the moment
<AlbinoGeek> Hohohohoho OVH
<jaaa> yep :D
<jaaa> there is really nothing to "uncomment"
<ActionParsnip> jaaa: any line that starts with 'deb' and has 'multiverse' on it, uncomment it, save the new file and run:  sudo apt-get install unp rar unrar p7zip-rar p7zip-full
<ActionParsnip> jaaa: after:  sudo apt-get update
<jaaa> k thx goin try again
<jaaa> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package unp E: Unable to locate package rar E: Unable to locate package unrar E: Unable to locate package p7zip-rar E: Unable to locate package p7zip-full
<jaaa> nope
<jaaa> E: Package 'rar' has no installation candidate E: Package 'unrar' has no installation candidate E: Package 'p7zip-rar' has no installation candidate
<Ben64> jaaa: you've got a really weird setup there, does not seem very ubuntu
<jaaa> ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<Ben64> ubuntu 13.10 doesn't come with 2.6.32-042stab084.14
<jaaa> just as stated when choosing system
<jaaa> but thats on vps, doe it depend on ?
<jaaa> or can i install from source ?
<Agamemnon> hello!
<Agamemnon> could somebody help me ?
<cfhowlett> Agamemnon, no help for hackintosh here and you were kicked for bad behavior ...
<Agamemnon> oh, sorry I used different chat box and I didn't know that I connected in the  previous chat room
<Agamemnon> bye
<jaaa> yooo
<Agamemnon> hello
<jaaa> found a way here http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/rar/download
<jaaa> added deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main multiverse and install rar fine :)
<expert> my ubuntu's hostname is ubuntu but i can't ping the hostname from a windows box. i can ping the ip but not the hostname. how could i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> expert: there is a file to edit here, i've seen this issue
<ActionParsnip> expert: very annoying
<ActionParsnip> expert: open /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf    and change: send host-name "<hostname>";   to   send host-name "ubuntu";
<ActionParsnip> expert: in Trusty it's set to:   send host-name = gethostname();   but not sure if it would work in earlier releases
<vladis> expert, add an entry in you C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
<vladis> (wow, i've used _that_word_ here!)
<expert> fixed using ActionParsnip tip
<expert> thank you ActionParsnip
<troya> Hi ALl
<troya> anyone know how to give specify ip address on network connection sharing "Shared to other computer" ?
<troya> i get 10.42.0.1 on my ubuntu which be server
<troya> then 10.42.0.2-10.42.0.x on client
<troya> is possible to specify that ip address ?
<ActionParsnip> troya: you will need to set it, there is no DHCP server
<ActionParsnip> troya: so, as long as it is in a different subnet to the other network, it will work
<ActionParsnip> expert: the system wasnt reporting the hostname to the DHCP server
<troya> ActionParsnip: that is work fine on me
<troya> i never configure dhcp server before
<troya> but client connected as well to server
<troya> is possible to change that ip address ?
<troya> because automatically ubuntu which be server have ip 10.42.0.1
<troya> i want to change it to another
<troya> is there suggestion ?
<troya> any idea to configure specify ip address on network connection sharing on ubuntu ?
<toxz> hi! why are some directories starting with a point? .cache for example
<DJones> toxz: That indicates that its a hidden folder
<OerHeks> toxz, that . makes the file/folder hidden
<troya> Hi Djones
<toxz> ahh - if i create a folder i just put a . in front and it is hidden?
<daftykins> toxz: it's more just for application settings stored in ~/ so they don't look a mess beside all your actual personal data
<daftykins> there's no 'security' element to hiding them of course
<troya> any idea to give specify ip address when i try to "shared to another computer" ?
<Lunar_LanderU> hello
<vladis> toxz, "hidden" is the sense that "ls" is not printing them. "ls -a" and smth like "mc" does. so this is very good security
<cfhowlett> Lunar_LanderU, greetings
<toxz> daftykins: yeah i see. if i compare console view and "explorer" view :-)
<Lunar_LanderU> I got a question about Lubuntu 13.10 on my ThinkPad T23 (installed with FakePAE and I put a hold on the Savage video driver to update to 13.10)
<JMT4> Before I get to the desktop screen there's some flash of text as well as log-in via terminal, it wasn't there before when I had a fresh install of Xubuntu. Can someone assist with checking my logs and see if everything is working properly?
<toxz> vladis: thanks for explanation
<Lunar_LanderU> since a few moments, I try to log in and then I get a black screen with some boxes, an E and so on on the command line, then I get dumped back at the login, when I enter the password again, I get the desktop
<Lunar_LanderU> and I got a message about Xorg having crashed
<Lunar_LanderU> hm interesting, Lock Screen worked before, but upon entering the password, I would get a messed up desktop, this did not happen this time
<Lunar_LanderU> let my try a reboot again
<untaken> how do I get gedit to open files in a new tab, rather than a new window each time?
<Lunar_LanderU> OK, upon starting I first get the tty1 terminal, then the graphic login screen comes on
<Lunar_LanderU> OK people, seems to have solved by *itself*
<Lunar_LanderU> thanks anyway :)
<TigerBlood> adsad
<a|2yk> ubu
<shake`_> hey there im using ubuntu 12.04LTS and tried to install openchange but at the point where i pipe the datas from /usr/local/samba/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/samba4.conf i get permission denied. i used sudo to get root rights but still permission denied. do i've to log in with the "root" account or is there another way? and sorry im new to ubuntu
<hipitihop> what is the preferred way to add a sources entry using cli
<hipitihop> e.g. I wish to add deb http://debian.slimdevices.com stable main
<OerHeks> hipitihop, use add-apt-repository > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_PPA_through_commandline
<inuxbot> hello
<hipitihop> OerHeks, thanks, also found http://askubuntu.com/questions/197564/how-do-i-add-a-line-to-my-etc-apt-sources-list
<Guest69383> Hello
<Walex> shake`_: 'sudo' does the full 'root' permissions, and it is very unlikely that results in "permission denied"
<Walex> shake`_: unless the target is not on a local filesystem or it has some special capabilities.
<shake`_> huxley@vm-huxley-ubuntu:~$ sudo echo "/usr/local/samba/lib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/samba4.conf
<shake`_> -bash: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/samba4.conf: Permission denied
<Walex> shake`_: what makes you think that '>' is part of the command executed by 'sudo'>
<Walex> shake`_: what makes you think that '>' is part of the command executed by 'sudo'???
<shake`_> doesn't it ?
<Walex> shake`_: to me it looks like part of the 'sudo' command line, not of the *argument* to 'sudo'
<Asusf3s> è una chat italiana? non capisco come funziona ho istallato ubuntu studio e cerco qualcuno competente per aiutarmi con dei problemi.
<Walex> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shake`_> and how is it right then?
<Asusf3s> grazie wales dove lo devo scrivere ?
<Walex> Asusf3s: dove scrivi i messaggi.
<Walex> shake`_: depends on what you want to do :-). But probably something like: sudo sh -c 'echo "/usr/local/samba/lib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/samba4.conf
<Walex> shake`_: depends on what you want to do :-). But probably something like: sudo sh -c 'echo "/usr/local/samba/lib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/samba4.conf'
<rigo88> hi
<shake`_> i try to do an dynamic linker
<Walex> shake`_: if you are installing your own hand compiled Samba version perhaps you should be more familiar with how to use the shell...
<shake`_> at least its stated out in the tutorial
<rigo88> how to troubleshoot wlan connection problems? i cant connect to the wireless network. ssid pw ip static and ok. dmesg |grep tells: wlan0: authenticated, disabling ht as ...qos is not supported, associate with mac (try 1/3, associated, wlan becomes ready, and after this
<rigo88> deauthenticating from mac by local choice (reason=3) what on earth is reason=3?
<rigo88> please
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: what chipset is it?
<Asusf3s> Hello, i don't speak Eng very well, i've istalled one week ago ubuntustudio on my asus f3s but, he give me every day graphicmistakes... all pixels fall down and stop me to view the monitor :S ...
<hitsujiTMO> Asusf3s: what language do you speak?
<rigo88> it worked perfect with another network before. just to prevent the pre-troubleshooting. no sw/hw change was made since then.
<hitsujiTMO> !it | Asusf3s maybe it might be easier to describe in italian
<ubottu> Asusf3s maybe it might be easier to describe in italian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rigo88> so no hw/sw change at all. only moved from an appartment to another, and already modified  the network/interfaces file with the new network data. ifconfig wlan0 down -> up, service networking restart, nor reboot helped. checking dmesg right now.
<daftykins> rigo88: so you've had no system updates in the meantime?
<daftykins> rigo88: have a read of this arch thread for fun: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=146052
<rigo88> daftykins: i always choose "no automatic updates" when installing new system.
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: can you pastebin the output of: lspci -knn | grep Network -A2
<rigo88> daftykins: i saw this article but this is archlinux
<rigo88> no not really since i dont have network connection.
<daftykins> put it in a text file then pastebin from another device
<daftykins> rigo88: yeah, doesn't make it 100% irrelevant though i'd expect
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<rigo88> hitsujiTMO: is it about if the wlan card works or not?
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88 i want to see what chipset it is and the driver in use
<OnkelTem> How to install Android Developer Tools on Ubuntu 12.04? I don't like the package from google as it does't respect FHS at all, containing everything in one directory
<cfhowlett> !android
<daftykins> rigo88: i saw another comment elsewhere suggesting to kill all instances of wpa_supplicant then tell NM to reconnect
<ikonia> OnkelTem: there should be documentation on the project pages for install instructions
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, ask on xda-developers.com
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: you suggest asking on forums?
<rigo88> if i turn the device off with 100% ok wlan, take the pc 300 meter to another appartment, change the relevant datas in the interfaces file reboot and it works not. annoying.
<ikonia> seems a pretty clear suggestion as well as checking the projects pages/documentation
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem, they are pretty much the experts on android - unlike most of us here ...
<daftykins> rigo88: take a look in daemon.log also for further info
<rigo88> amm... i'm on cli. no gui. only xbmc.
<rigo88> checkin
<daftykins> oh right
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: pretty sure among 1736 nick some should definitely develop for android :)
<ikonia> OnkelTem: yes, and they will install it using official packages or methods personal to them
<rigo88> are maybe any stored temporary network datas anywhere and a command to clean them? like in windows the "ipconfig /flushdns" and registerdns?
<OnkelTem> ikonia: or use proper PPA
<ikonia> OnkelTem: so a.) reading the doucmentation on the projects web page b.) asking other android developers would be the correct approach
<daftykins> rigo88: no
<ikonia> OnkelTem: sure, you can use a PPA too
<OnkelTem> ikonia: which one? :)
<ikonia> OnkelTem: search the PPA page
<OnkelTem> ikonia: that's what I started with. I found one actually, but doubt in it's quality. Anyway thanks for assistance
<ikonia> OnkelTem: right, so again, asking android developers in the android forums/irc channels would be the correct place
<rigo88> hitsujiTMO: lspci sais: ar9285 wireless network adapter, subsystem: azurewave aw-me785 / aw-me785h 802.11bgn
<rigo88> and other stuff
<noiyu> hello, I have a problem with python, gobject and ubiquity, which crashes: paste.ubuntu.com/6837365
<Touhou11> OnkelTem: You may be interested in this article about Android: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/android-and-users-freedom.html
<Boreeas> Can someone explain this error I get when compiling cockatrice: http://pastebin.com/rwyxDaFC?
<OerHeks> Boreeas, nope, "This paste has been removed!"
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<DJones> OerHeks: Remove the ? from the end of the pastebin address
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: and what kernel: uname -r
<rigo88> 12.04 @ 3.6.3
<rigo88> x64
<OerHeks> DJones, i found that out just yet, thanks
<OnkelTem> Touhou11: thanks, reading
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: can you recheck that kernel? doesn't seem right unless you are using a custom kernel
<rigo88> i installed the 12.04 and downloaded the 3.6.3 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ dpkg -i *.deb it.
<noiyu> anybody knows where to ask for my problem? I am on ubuntu 12.04 with saucy lts enablement stack
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: ahh. kk. can you try installing a later kernel? such as 3.8 from the repo?
<rigo88> can this cause the prob?
<cfhowlett> !server|noiyu,
<ubottu> noiyu,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !openstack
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: seems there are some issues with your adapter that seem to be fixed with a later kernel
<cfhowlett> !stack
<Touhou11> Will hosting Apache on a port other than 80 cause problems in real-world use? (firewalls blocking etc.)
<rigo88> (i help remotely my friend, what if the kernel upgrade crashes his whole htpc? :D travel 1000km to repair it? :D) i'm afraid to do that.
<cfhowlett> rigo88, worst case: reboot and use the older kernel version.  *almost* always works
<rigo88> and how you mean "from repo"? not from the kernel.ubuntu.com site?
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: you can install the kernel and retain the older one too. just choose the older one from grub if there's an issue
<hitsujiTMO> rigo88: no unbuntu repo has 3.2 3.5 3.8 and 3.11 kernels
<daftykins> rigo88: not long until XBMC's new version anyway ;)
<rigo88> than simply download from the site above and install it?
<rigo88> daftykins: updates are disabled so i guess there will be no change on the machine after new xbmc release
<daftykins> rigo88: no automatic change, no
<ActionPa1snip> hitsujiTMO: that is default, kernels are not autopmatically uninstalled
<hitsujiTMO> ActionPa1snip: yes, he's worried that the newer kernel would prevent the system from booting . just pointing out that that's the behaviour so there's nothing to worry about
<noiyu> AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GObject' object has no attribute 'constants'   anyone can help?
<redsquare> playonlinux cannot find convert(from ImageMagick)
<redsquare> any soln?
<cfhowlett> redsquare, playonlinux doesn't do image conversions.  what exactly are you attempting.
<redsquare> cfhowlett:I just wanna run playonlinux..
<eaj> hi, I want cache requests from all my VMs, I was looking at Squid - does Squid cache also cache apt packages, php composer etc
<cfhowlett> redsquare, seems your playonlinux things the launch app is imagemagick.  change the properties.
<redsquare> cfhowlett:Change it to ?
<daftykins> eaj: squid tends to cache files below a certain threshold size that you set
<cfhowlett> redsquare, put playonlinux in a terminal and see if it launches
<redsquare> $ ifconfig -a | grep HWaddr
<redsquare> eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:80:48:BA:d1:20
<redsquare> sorry
<redsquare> [main] Message: PlayOnLinux (4.2.1) is starting
<redsquare> [clean_tmp] Message: Cleaning temp directory
<redsquare> [POL_System_CheckFS] Message: Checking filesystem for /home/redsquare/.PlayOnLinux/
<redsquare> [main] Message: Filesystem is compatible
<FloodBot1> redsquare: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redsquare> I apologise.
<cloneG> hello I set up a proxy when I installed ubuntu at school but now that I want to use the same virtual machine at home cant find the proxy config file
<cloneG> etc/environment is empty
<cloneG> but I am having problems updating system
<daftykins> what is it, virtualbox and you copied the disk image?
<cloneG> no
<daftykins> why not just install fresh?
<eaj> @daftykins: oh I see, so does that mean I can increase the size to be bigger & it would then cache more?
<cloneG> because it is a webserver I want to use as a DC installing samba4
<cloneG> how do I remove the proxy config?¿
<daftykins> eaj: yep, for example years ago when i used to use a transparent squid cache proxy on my LAN, i set it higher than the old winzip download installer, then it would serve me that over LAN if i went to get it again ;)
<eaj> @daftykins: the issue is, I keep rebuilding lots of VMs locally all the time & it keeps downloading lots of packages from various sources (apt, composer, pear etc) each time
<eaj> @daftykins: ok great, thanks
<daftykins> eaj: sounds like it'd make more sense to run a local APT mirror instead of that
<Touhou11> You can use an apt cache server
<daftykins> if you have a spare box + disk space
<eaj> @dfatykins I thought of that, but it is not just for apt
<eaj> @daftykins: apt is part of it, but there is php composer, js bower packages too ....etc
<daftykins> cloneG: still failing to see why you don't clean install
<cloneG> external disk space¿?
<cloneG> I dont need another vm
<Touhou11> Clean install takes time, defeats one of the advantages of using VMs
<cfhowlett> !server|cloneG,  ask in the other channel maybe ...
<ubottu> cloneG,  ask in the other channel maybe ...: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<daftykins> cloneG: i don't understand your situation then. nevermind
<cloneG> it is an ubuntu desktop
<k4v> hi i would like to upgrade php in 12.04 to the latest php 5.3 available. could you recommend a ppa?
<ActionPa1snip> !ppa | k4v have a search
<daftykins> cloneG: what do you get from "echo $http_proxy" ?
<ubottu> k4v have a search: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> nothing i assume?
<k4v> ubottu: yes, i searched but cannot decide which ppa is good
<ubottu> k4v: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k4v> ah =)
<cfhowlett> !ppa|k4v,
<ubottu> k4v,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionPa1snip> k4v: they are all equally good
<cloneG> nothing
<cloneG> no proxy???
<daftykins> cloneG: none at command line anyway, but you say you're running desktop ;/ what's happening when you run "sudo apt-get update" then? can you pastebin it?
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: does:   grep -i proxy /etc/environment     output anything?
<k4v> ActionPa1snip: very helpful :/
<ActionPa1snip> k4v: they are PPAs maintained by Joe Somebody out on the web
<cloneG> etc/environment no proxy
<ActionPa1snip> k4v: what more can I say?
<zero_coder> hey
<zero_coder> i tried to run a game with wine , and now my scren resolution has changed
<zero_coder> and screen is not properly visible. what should i Do?
<daftykins> zero_coder: ##winehq
<Touhou11> k4v: Check which optional extensions the PPAs support. Other than that one compiled version of PHP should be very similar to another
<zero_coder> daftykins, i am using ubuntu.. i have closed wine.
<daftykins> zero_coder: restart didn't fix it?
<zero_coder> daftykins, nope
<noiyu> AttributeError: 'gi.repository.GObject' object has no attribute 'constants'   anyone can help?
<daftykins> zero_coder: what version?
<ActionPa1snip> k4v: they are (P)ersonal (P)ackage (A)rchives, so they maintain them for themselves, hence it is personal, they just happen to also be publicly available but NONE of them hold any warranty or are guarunteed to function
<zero_coder> daftykins, 13.04 kde
<ActionPa1snip> k4v: so how can one be 'better'?
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, and 13.04 is end of life as of today ...
<k4v> ActionPa1snip: i get what you mean, thank you.
<cloneG> http://pastebin.com/K45tL10U
<daftykins> zero_coder: ah, no experience with KDE. i take it you tried running a screen settings utility to increase resolution again?
<zero_coder> cfhowlett, ??
<ActionPa1snip> k4v: try thinking rather than giving attitude
<daftykins> cfhowlett: ooh brilliant news
<zero_coder> daftykins, nope. wine automatically adjusted it for the game.
<daftykins> zero_coder: so you haven't tried that? do you maybe... want to give it a go?
<zero_coder> daftykins, okay.
<zero_coder> daftykins, how  to?
<zero_coder> daftykins, i cant even see half of my screen right now :P
<daftykins> zero_coder: can you see lower left for the K menu?
<zero_coder> daftykins, yep .
<cloneG> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/K45tL10U
<g105b> My Ubuntu machine gives loads of lag to any wireless mouse, using any receiver (when mouse is wired, no lag). What could be causing this?
<daftykins> cloneG: are you sure your network settings are correct for your internet connection?
<daftykins> zero_coder: so there should be some kind of system settings / control panel program with display options in
<cloneG> ping to router ok
<hitsujiTMO> cloneG: ping to google?
<cloneG> ping to 8.8.8.8 ok
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !
<hitsujiTMO> cloneG: and google.com?
<mmarc57> Hi, is there a torrent lens for ubuntu 13.10 ?
<zero_coder> daftykins,lemme see
<cloneG> slow but ok
<cfhowlett> mmarc57, not until 14.04 IIRC
<cfhowlett> !ru|yalchin-38,
<ubottu> yalchin-38,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hitsujiTMO> cloneG: check the apt config for a proxy there
<yalchin-38> Привет
<zero_coder> daftykins, thanks mate :)
<mmarc57> ok ,thanks cfhowlett
<zero_coder> gotcha
<daftykins> zero_coder: all good?
<zero_coder> daftykins, yep :).
<hitsujiTMO> cloneG: /etc/apt/apt.conf || /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*
<cloneG> ooooh thanks!!
<zero_coder> thanks daftykins :)
<daftykins> np
<duelex> who can tell me how to join ubuntu-cn
<hitsujiTMO> /join #ubuntu-cn
<DJones> duelex: type "/join #ubuntu-cn" without the quotes
<duelex> thanks
<cfhowlett> !cn|duelex,
<ubottu> duelex,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cloneG> 99synaptic¿
<cloneG> only this line in there: PT::Install-Recommends "true";
<daftykins> cloneG: can you wget http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg ok?
<opalepatrick> Is there anything that would trawl through all image files, say and catalogue them with preview? Need to keep files in individual directories but sometimes it would be useful to visually search for something.
<cloneG> daftykins yes
<daftykins> cloneG: and what's 'Obj' in english?
<daftykins> and Des
<cloneG> daftkins Object?
<daftykins> i mean in the paste
<daftykins> normally it says get/ignore in english
<yalchin-38> Привет
<llutz> !ru | yalchin-38
<ubottu> yalchin-38: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cloneG> daftykins what do you mean?
<daftykins> "Obj http://es..."
<Ronie> hello
<Ronie> hello
<cfhowlett> Ronie, greetings
<opalepatrick> answering my own question, gthumb might do it
<Ronie> hello cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> Ronie, what is your ubuntu query
<Ronie> i have no querry, i have just joined .
<UchM0nd> !geo
<Richard> .
<Touhou11> opalepatrick: How do you mean "visual search", different to just searching on filename or exif info?
<Guest72551> any hot girls here?
<daftykins> Guest72551: either ask a support question or leave
<Guest72551> .
<cfhowlett> Guest72551, wrong channel.
<Guest72551> i mean hot chicks,
<opalepatrick> Hi Touhou11 - just a thumbnail would do. gthumbs doesnt really do it, it replicates the directory structure. I would like to reference all in one place without moving the images from their directory
<rigo88> yes. usually the ubuntu support chat is loaded with chix... chicks with dicks :D
<DJones> Guest72551: This channel is for Ubuntu support only
<cloneG> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/K9nD0uXs
<opalepatrick> sometimes it is useful whne you cant remember the image name but would identify it at a glance
<cfhowlett> rigo88, you can stop such talk immediately
<rigo88> or maybe leave. have "fun"...
<daftykins> cloneG: lol you really shouldn't just put sudo in front of anything that doesn't work first time. i have no idea why you can't update, that seems very odd to me
<llutz> cloneG: pastebin "LANG=C sudo apt-get update" please
<cloneG> daftykins I think I ll follow your first advice
<cloneG> llutz this is taking ages...
<Minnen> im having troubles compiling gedit ver 3.11, i get the following error after i run ./configure http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gedit/ , i have installed as many dependencies i could find but it got me no where, im running out of options/ideas, Basic Specs - Ubuntu 13.10, Gnome 3 (session fallback), Ambiance theme, Faenza icons.
<Tom1> i need help with ubuntu 12.10
<Tom1> my ubuntu is crashing
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: is there a pattern causing it to crash?
<Tom1> its crashing randomly
<Minnen> this is the error output, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837608/
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: have you ran Memtest86+ from Grub to check your RAM health?
<cloneG> at last! llutz daftykins http://pastebin.com/hRTwB9sU
<Tom1> my ram is fine, i used memtest+ on it for about 2 hours, no problem with ram.
<llutz> cloneG: LANG=C not lang
<cloneG> oh
<pcnerd> Hi Channel, hoping for some help w/ a vpn client using terminal only.  Currently using pptp-linux and the connection appears fine however I suspect routes aren't auto configuring as they do using the same details on my windoze box.  Any thoughts on the debugging ?
<cloneG> again
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: if you make a fresh user, is it the same?
<phil-ns> Minnen: look at the "No package" lines, you need to install those packages before compiling...they are unmet dependencies.
<daftykins> cloneG: you're going to want to "sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/Release.gpg"
<Tom1> didn;t get you?
<ActionPa1snip> pcnerd: does the command you use to connect have a verbose option
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: yor OS can hold literally billions of users.
<bobq> test
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: if you make a fresh Ubuntu user and log in as the new user, you will get vanilla configurations
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: does the system crash as the new user?
<ActionPa1snip> !test | bobq
<ubottu> bobq: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Tom1> havent tried that yet
<Tom1> it crashes with my me
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: if the new user is ok, we know that the OS is fine and that some setting in your config is the issue
<llutz> cloneG: "sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/Release.gpg"  btw. don't do any testdownloads into system-directories
<Minnen> phil-ns > i look for them in synaptic, USC and also in google but i couldnt find them
<Tom1> ok i'll try that later , it means my configuration are wrong?
<atomx> if I managed to set up a ppp connection with wvdial, is there a method to make the same connection manually ising pppd ?
<Minnen> phil-ns > where can i look for them
<cloneG> ????????
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: if the OS is fine then there is a screwy config someplace
<cloneG> okay okay
<toxz> hi! can you tell me what the colon means in this context for example:Ö  See :help 'backspace'.
<cloneG> I ll be good this time I promisse
<Tom1> seems like my fault , i'll check it
<ActionPa1snip> toxz: where are you seeing this? what application?
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: its worth exploring, users are free
<toxz> ActionPa1snip: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11560201/backspace-key-not-working-in-vim-vi for example
<Tom1> it crashing when i am opening libreoffice and using pidgin sometimes.
<ActionPa1snip> toxz: then in command mode type ':help'  without the quotes
<hex20dec> Hey people, I'm having an issue with my tty. When I try to switch to any tty, I get no signal from my monitor. I'm thinking it's the graphics driver?
<toxz> ActionPa1snip: if i do :help on the terminal - :help: coomand not found
<cloneG> llutz daftykins fixed? that was it? to remove a file?
<llutz> toxz: in vim, not in the shell
<llutz> cloneG: no just a side-note
<ActionPa1snip> toxz: yes because you do it in vi / vim
<toxz> :-D
<toxz> that makes sense
<pcnerd> ActionPa1snip:  what do you mean re. the command?  the pon <name> nodetach command?
<ActionPa1snip> toxz: the issue is in vi / vim, so you do it there .....
<Tom1> like when i open libreoffice  presentation software, its crashes and everything freezes, then i have to hard boot the computer.
<ActionPa1snip> pcnerd: no idea about that one, sorry
<daftykins> cloneG: no >_< that was the file you downloaded earlier when i asked you to test 'wget' but in your last pastebin link it shows an error for that file being there. so delete it.
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: try a new user as a first step
<MichaelR> architecture of the pc_
<Tom1> will it work?
<ActionPa1snip> Tom1: no idea, try it
<Tom1> ok thanks for the solution, i will try.
<hex20dec> Hey, I'm having an issue with my tty. When I try to switch to any tty, I get no signal from my monitor. I'm thinking it's the graphics driver?
<cloneG> llutz: http://pastebin.com/SrRjKtdM
<daftykins> hex20dec: which driver?
<llutz> cloneG: and your problem is what?
<hex20dec> Video / graphic daftykins
<ActionPa1snip> hex20dec: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> hex20dec: yes... WHICH one are you using? :P
<hex20dec> /etc/issue: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<hex20dec> lsmod: video                  19115  1 i915
<hex20dec> daftykins, ActionPa1snip
<ActionPa1snip> hex20dec: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96658/how-do-i-change-the-vga-resolution-for-the-non-graphical-ttys    or install boot repair: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair   and tick the out-of-range option   source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132885/error-message-signal-out-of-range-92khz-58hz-when-starting-ubuntu-what-is
<dramas> i have a sysload that is 14 at the moment and it seems to be a process that is hung on a volume i can't unmount (or rather, was forcibly unmounted but the kernel doesnt agree)
<dramas> http://pastebin.com/L8ykA8S3
<hex20dec> ActionPa1snip: Thank you, I'll check those out.
<dramas> i cannot seem to get rid of the process, and the machine is ground to a halt
<Ben64> dramas: reboot?
<daftykins> ^yeah, reset?
<ActionPa1snip> dramas: try:  sudo nice -20 top
<cloneG> hey its working...I thought I had a proxy config somewhere but now I am doubting it
<ActionPa1snip> dramas: you can then use top to kill the process )as root)
<Ben64> ActionPa1snip: you didn't read the pastebin. dramas is running as root
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: oh, well it will still work the same :)
<Ben64> not after the kill command in the pastebin didn't work already :|
<Ben64> easy solution - reboot
<dramas> i cannot reboot :(
<hex20dec> ActionPa1snip: None of the links you provided seem to match my scenario. =\
<Ben64> dramas: sure you can, 'reboot'
<dramas> dont be a jerk. that's a machine that a) i cannot get to if it doesnt come up clean and b) will not come up clean
<Ben64> it's a bad idea to rely on a computer to be 100%
<dramas> and yet we do this every day.
<dramas> have you considered not actually discussing philosophy with me this morning?
<Ben64> bottom line - you need to reboot
<Potato_> hello there
<dramas> is there no way i can get rid of the iowait?
<hex20dec> Lol @ dramas
<ActionPa1snip> hex20dec: you can use the boot fixer to set an option using the GUI, it will add a boot option to your OS and make the TTY disaplay
<daftykins> dramas: is it a physical box or VPS?
<dramas> daftykins: it is a machine in ec2
<daftykins> ah ok
<dramas> daftykins: the problem is a volume was unmounted via the aws console vs on the machine
<hex20dec> ActionPa1snip: Should I use this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair Or the link your provided?
<hex20dec> ActionPa1snip: Nevermind, installed it. Is there anything specific that you know I should set there to fix it?
<ActionPa1snip> hex20dec: seems there is a magic tick box
<hex20dec> ActionPa1snip: I'm in the advanced, should I use the simple mode and click the recommended repair?
<hex20dec> Oh found it
<kkkkkkkk> hi, all , i did some customisation to ubuntu and then created a bootable ISO image, using Remastersys, now, suppose i have 10 computers, connected with each other with local network, not internet. How do i install it simultaneously to all the computers.
<kkkkkkkk> with all my customisation and other settings
<daftykins> make 10 CDs? :)
<kkkkkkkk> 10 computers may change to 100 computers, i really need some way to save time
<dramas> jumpstart!
<dramas> i mean kickstart!
<daftykins> kkkkkkkk: PXE then
<kkkkkkkk> daftykins: i am confused, please guide, i mean, there are pxe, netboot, parallel something,
<hex20dec> ActionPa1snip: Didn't fix it! =[
<kkkkkkkk> daftykins: how to install using PXE on all computers, all at once
<Ben64> you could install on one, image it to the others
<kkkkkkkk> Ben64: yes, i want the same, how to do that
<kkkkkkkk> is there any need to have same hardware on all systems
<Ben64> i've never done it, but in theory you could pxe boot some small linux client, and have them all use netcat to listen for the image, and have one act as the server and send the image out broadcast to all computers on the network, and they'd all write the image at once
<sh0t> isn't it possible to use PXE on all the instances u want to install
<sh0t> ?
<Ben64> i suppose, if it doesn't require user input
<kkkkkkkk> Ben64: i am confused
<sh0t> ohhh Ben64 i didn't see that request he doesnt want to interact during installation
<Ben64> well i'm guessing he doesn't, 100 computers would take a while
<kkkkkkkk> Ben64: i just want to install simulataneously on all computers, without installing it one by one to all
<Ben64> right
<kkkkkkkk> now, what is the easiest way,except one by one to install
<kkkkkkkk> ;)
<sh0t> yes but it's not clear what u mean by 'simoultaneously'
<Ben64> i described how i would do it above
<kkkkkkkk> it can take 2 hours. I will adjust. But install should be simultaneously to all
<hex20dec> Take apart the hdds and ghost them
<hex20dec> I mean, gather them all and then ghost them
<kkkkkkkk> hex20dec: ghost will work on any type of hardware?
<hex20dec> Yep
<kkkkkkkk> i never used ghost
<hex20dec> Well
<hex20dec> Since it's linux it would
<hitsujiTMO> kkkkkkkk: sounds like you want to do a multicast ghost? only software i know of that does this is symantec ghost
<Ben64> why not netcat like i already suggested? :|
<kkkkkkkk> hex20dec: thanks, but symantec ghost is not free, i think
<wessman> is it possible to give a user root access without being forced to use sudo? i know its not recommended but I want to do it anyway
<jjavaholic> is it possible to start nautilus without the sidebar.
<hex20dec> If you're going to be doing it on100 pcs, you must make some money. I guess you can affort it, no?
<hex20dec> =P
<Ben64> wessman: there is no good reason to not use sudo
<hitsujiTMO> kkkkkkkk: 30 day trial for the ghost suite :P
<hex20dec> There you go, kkkkkkkk ^
<kkkkkkkk> hitsujiTMO: well, this is nice , one more question
<Ben64> or, netcat.... installable on any linux system
<CarlFK1> kkkkkkkk: I think you want pxe + preseed
<kkkkkkkk> Ben64: thanks, i will take a look at netcat and ghost
<CarlFK1> kkkkkkkk: oh.. that kind of install.  look for clonezilla.
<wessman> Ben64, I would like to create a temporary ftp account that has all rights to /var/www/ but I dont want the apache/www-group to have this. The easiest way I could come up with was a temp root account and use SSHFTP
<kkkkkkkk> clonezilla, ghost, pxe, netcat, i am confused guys
<hex20dec> Oh wow, I didn't know clonezilla has multicast
<hex20dec> Lol
<hex20dec> I feel bad for kkkkkkkk. There are a lot of solutions, you'll need to do you homework and see what's best for you.
<Ben64> clonezilla is good, i'd recommend against ghost, its non-free
<hex20dec> s/you/your
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: what exactly are you trying to do?
<kkkkkkkk> i don't want to remove harddrive from each pc, since they are sealed and are under warranty
<hex20dec> I agree, clonezilla
<hex20dec> kkkkkkkk: You don't need to with multicasting
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: are you trying to install multiple machines?
<kkkkkkkk> gordonjcp: i want to install custom ubuntu linux, simultaneously to all pcs
<hex20dec> kkkkkkkk: Read the first paragraph http://clonezilla.org/
<hex20dec> Last sentence clearly solves your problem
<kkkkkkkk> let me see, hex20dec and thanks all
<kkkkkkkk> i was confused with so much solutions, i am still confused, but start with clonezilla
<hex20dec> kkkkkkkk: Sure =D, you may want to check the limitations as well.
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: simultaneously, or concurrently?
<hex20dec> Yes, clonezilla is the way to go imo
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: do you care if they all finish at the same wallclock time?
<kkkkkkkk> gordonjcp: yes, installation on all should finish at same time
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: no idea, then
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: there's probably no real way to do that
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: setting up a PXE boot server and installing them off that will work
<gordonjcp> kkkkkkkk: doing several at the same time will be slow
<kkkkkkkk> gordonjcp: i think clonezilla is what i am looking for,
<kkkkkkkk> and last line, in 10 minutes, they installed the same on 41 computers
<kkkkkkkk> so, i will give it a try
<kkkkkkkk> i will move to pxe boot server , after that
<hitsujiTMO> kkkkkkkk: only thing with multicast is to keep everything to a single broadcast domain/vlan. you don't want broadcasting throughout your entire network causing a ddos
<kkkkkkkk> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<BobDill> Hey guys. How can I remove a block of text which begins with "[title]" and ands with a blank new line?
<BobDill> with the help of sed
<BobDill> Kann jemand helfen?
<llutz> !de | BobDill
<ubottu> BobDill: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BobDill> Yeah is there somebody who can help?
<llutz> BobDill: something like: sed '/[text]/,/^$/d' file
<SailorRealitty> h3y h3y5 wu75 up
<wessman> does anyone know how to make /var/www writable for a user without making the folder writable for the apache user (www-data)?
<SailorRealitty> d035 3v3ry0n3 h3r3 h4v3 7h31r |337 f1|73r5 0n
<BobDill> Don't I have to escape the square brackets?
<SailorRealitty> 1n c453 4ny w0m3n2 c0m3 by
<llutz> SailorRealitty: repair your keyboard or check your attitude
<SailorRealitty> ||u72 my 47717ud3?
<SlidingHorn> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SailorRealitty> im speaking leet
<SailorRealitty> 175 574nd4rd 3ng|15h
<SlidingHorn> You're speaking idiot
<xorred> my network uses squid with kerberos auth, I have joined ubuntu to the domain and now the Firefox browser can browse with kerberos auth through Squid, but the command line can't authenticate... what do I need to do to make it work?
<llutz> SailorRealitty: stop it
<hitsujiTMO> !1337 | SailorRealitty
<ubottu> SailorRealitty: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<SlidingHorn> that's the one I was looking for
<SlidingHorn> been a long time...
<Touhou11> wessman: Yes
<wessman> Touhou11, how? :)
<Touhou11> wessman: Set the owner to the user with write permissions, set the group to the apache-user (in a new group if necessary) with read permissions
<asusf3s> come entro nella chat italiana sto avendo problemi tecnici , sono in livesession da chiavetta perch[ il c [ semi morto anche la tastiera [ tutta sballata non riesco ad usarla per andare nella chat italiana ..
<Pici> !it | asusf3s
<ubottu> asusf3s: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slushpuppy> Hi, I remember there is a command to grab sources from sources and compile em yourself, could someone assist here?
<slushpuppy> sources from repos*
<llutz> slushpuppy: apt-get source packagename
<slushpuppy> thanks llutz!
<ohuy> всем привет
<compdoc> english
<hellknight> I recently installed Ubuntu 13.10.. do I need to install the official Intel drivers from Intel site or the ones on the disc will do? I'm on Intel Core i5 4570 and HD4600
<vladis> hellknight, the drivers on the site is more recent, the driber on the disk is probably older. it's up to you
<hellknight> vladis: Thanks.. I was on Arch Linux before, I mean on the older system. They worked on Pentium Dual Core G2020.. I think that I will download the ones from Intel site.
<koiu> hello
<koiu> I have a question: in ubuntu maverick, when I ran sudo, the password was somehow saved for some minutes, when I opened another terminal after say 3 minutes, I did not need to enter the password again.
<compdoc> thats normal
<compdoc> I dont know how long it takes to time out
<koiu> In precise that does not work any more
<koiu> I have to enter the password ALWAYS, which is frustrating
<casper_> does anyone know the sound drivers for an LT4004u?
<thedoor> csr
<casper_> csr?
<zaitzev> When I run a session of tmux with a name, and then another tmux session, with a different name, how come the latter does not show up on the process list, when I do ps -aux?
<zaitzev> and if I then kill the latter process using tmux kill-session -t sessionname, all sessions are terminated :C
<deinspanjer> If I set my archive URLs in sources.list to the main "http://archive.ubuntu.com", will that automatically select a mirror or will it really hammer the main archive?
<deinspanjer> This is a VM, and I'd like to set it to a reasonable default, but the VM will be used in multiple countries.
<zaitzev> actually, I can make it work, even though it's not showing at all in ps..
<duane_> need to burn music onto a disc. any suggestions on an app
<somsip> !info brasero | duane_
<ubottu> duane_: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 148 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Asusf3s> #ubuntu.it
<sansar122> Ubuntu is running slow on my laptop acer 5050 what to do? any solution guys?
<compdoc> did it ever run fast on it?
<deinspanjer> Is it okay to point sources.list to archive.ubuntu.com, and if so, does it happen to automatically select an appropriate mirror?
<Pici> deinspanjer: yes and no.
<deinspanjer> Pici: thank you very much.  Does there happen to exist an easy way to get apt to automatically select a mirror in an unattended fashion?  I'm setting up a VM that provisions itself with puppet.
<deinspanjer> And one more question.  I am thinking of moving /var/cache/apt/archives out of the VM into a shared directory on the host so that packages used by provisioning won't have to be re-downloaded whenever the VM is rolled back.  Would a simple simlink be appropriate or is there some config setting that I should change instead?
<deinspanjer> s/simlink/symlink/  Not sure how I managed to typo that. :)
<jwoglom> uit
<Ayunasution> fine
<ActionPa1snip> deinspanjer: could mount a network share (nfs etc) to the same folder, should be ok in my eyes. I'd run a test box first to see how it goes
<Pici> deinspanjer: You might be more interested in using something like apt-cacher-ng or squid-deb-proxy or similar.
<deinspanjer> Pici: I read about that, but I didn't really want to bother setting up an apache endpoint.  This is a very specific and small need. I just want to persist downloaded packages between VM wipes.  I'm using Vagrant, so by default, I have a shared folder in the VM named /vagrant that maps back to the vagrant project directory on the host.  So I was just thinking about symlinking /var/cache/apt/archives to /vagrant/.cache
<poopuser> Hi. What modules need to be installed in order to use usb drives?
<Pici> deinspanjer: give it a shot then :)
<philinux> poopuser;~ none at all just plug them in
<poopuser> philinux: I am using xubuntu. I just plugged my phone and nothing. I've noticed that even usb storage module was not loaded.
<jpds> poopuser: xubuntu uses the same kernel.
<philinux> poopuser;~ with it plugged in open a terminal and use command lsusb
<philinux> poopuser;~ thats a lower case L
<philinux> poopuser;~ even better do this  , use copy and paste lsusb | pastebinit
<k1l> poopuser: mtp works with nautilus
<philinux> poopuser;~ my galaxy s3 works in mpt or usb mode
<poopuser> philinux: lsusb does not lists the device
<philinux> poopuser;~ which phone model?
<k1l> poopuser: which phone is it with which android? and is usb mode or mtp mode activated?
<poopuser> philinux: k1l sony ericsson something, rhel I've got on the another machine recognizes the storage without a problem
<k1l> poopuser: then pastebin the output of dmesg after you put that cable in, please
<poopuser> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838397/
<k1l> poopuser: are you sure its plugged in?
<poopuser> k1l: positive
<k1l> the paste doesnt think say so
<relipse> I have an ftp server and for some reason i try to transfer a file via ftp and it fails
<relipse> what is the issue
<DammitJim> my 'apt-get update' is very slow
<DammitJim> what should I do to speed it up?
<DammitJim> sometimes it's fast, sometimes it's slow
<DammitJim> I just added "mirrors" to my source.list, but it's still Waiting for Headers
<UchM0nd> check your Internet connection speed
<DammitJim> UchM0nd, internet connection is good according to speakeasy.net
<DammitJim> and I just updated my Debian boxes
<DammitJim> you are right, though... I probably screwed something up
<philinux> DammitJim;~ try changing server to main
<hitsujiTMO> or to ca
<DammitJim> you mean, remove the mirrors section I added
<DammitJim> and then where do I put main?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DammitJim> http://pastie.org/8678944
<DammitJim> this is what I currently have
<philinux> DammitJim;~ software and updates first tab "download from "
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: thats not how to set mirrors
<DammitJim> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: remove the deb mirror: lines. change instances of us. to ca.    and try again
<DammitJim> how do I set them? That's what I followed from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<Boreeas> Can someone explain this error I get when compiling cockatrice: http://pastebin.com/rwyxDaFC
<DammitJim> ok, I just removed those new lines I added with deb mirrors
<DammitJim> and replaced anything us. to ca.
<mads-> hehe, cock-atrice
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: try: sudo apt-get update now
<FunnyMoment> CIao
<DammitJim> http://pastie.org/8678954
<DammitJim> ok
<FunnyMoment> !lista
<ubottu> FunnyMoment: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DammitJim> w/o the word now of course, right?
<DammitJim> lol
<hitsujiTMO> ofc lol
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: to be clear, the deb mirror:// does work, but can cause problems with source parsers, and i've heard it can be a little unreliable with some isps, you also set deb mirror without the other entries for it to work propperly.
<DammitJim> oh ok, thank you hitsujiTMO
<DammitJim> weird, it's still slow
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: usually best to just specify a mirror selectively
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: you are in us right?
<DammitJim> I"m getting Ign http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release and at 9% since you said to do apt-get update
<DammitJim> yes, sir, Florida
<DammitJim> so, it seems I'm not even hitting them, huh?
<DammitJim> since I'm getting an Ign
<DammitJim> telnet to ca.archive.ubuntu.com 80 responds, though
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: can you try http://www.speedtest.net/ and see what speeds you are getting
<DammitJim> I wish there was a command line test tool
<jrib> DammitJim: wget some file?
<DammitJim> not a bad idea
<DammitJim> hhmmmm... let me see what file I can get
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: try http://bhs.proof.ovh.net/files/10Mb.dat
<DammitJim> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<DammitJim> interesting... maybe I Do have a network problem
<DammitJim> it worked 30 minutes ago, so probably network latency?
<DammitJim> wow
<DammitJim> service unavailable
<DammitJim> that's purely HTTP, right?
<DammitJim> 'cause I want to make sure I don't have any type of firewall issues
<hitsujiTMO> yup. i'm in ireland and i get that file in < 2 seconds
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, I just got it on another machine that is on a different VLAN
<UchM0nd> backup your source list file and regenerate it http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<DammitJim> UchM0nd, who are you talking to?
<UchM0nd> DammitJim you
<DammitJim> why would I want to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> UchM0nd: i prefer http://source.hitsuji.eu/ :P
<daftykins> hitsujiTMO: XD
<UchM0nd> DammitJim i had similar problem and i resolve it with regenerating new one
<imghost> hitsujiTMO, great :D
<DammitJim> UchM0nd, if you read everything I said... I might be having a network problem
<hitsujiTMO> daftykins: imghost its what happens when i get bored :P
<imghost> DammitJim, pastebin sudo lshw -C network
<UchM0nd> if you hav network problems how you got here anyway :D
<imghost> hitsujiTMO, +1
<pietro10> Hi. I added the VirtualBox repository from virtualbox.org. It specifies virtualbox-4.3 as
<pietro10> Package: virtualbox-4.3
<pietro10> Version: 4.3.6-91406~Ubuntu~raring
<pietro10> and the version in the repos right now are 4.3.0
<pietro10> however apt-get update doesn't recognize the version on the virtalbox website as newer
<DammitJim> I actually added an entry in my /etc/network/interfaces to disable ipv6
<DammitJim> but then I removed it
<pietro10> it DOES recognize the repos, because it does provide a newer virtualbox 4.2
<DammitJim> when I call ifconfig, I don't see ipv6 addresses
<DammitJim> I probably borked something
<pietro10> how can I get the latest virtualbox-4.3?
<pietro10> thanks
<pietro10> repo: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/saucy
<imghost> DammitJim, ipv6???
<hitsujiTMO> pietro10: what was the line you added to sources.list?
<DammitJim> yeah, I read http://www.bearfruit.org/2013/05/06/ubuntu-server-having-ipv6-probs-its-easy-to-disable/
<DammitJim> and it suggested to do that
<imghost> DammitJim, just for my info paste the output of sudo lshw -C network and sudo lsof -i
<llutz> pietro10: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy virtualbox-4.3                  what version is shown as candidate?
<DammitJim> imghost, what do you mean for your info?
<pietro10> cmd: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian saucy non-free contrib
<pietro10> cmd: # deb-src http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian saucy contrib
<pietro10> @  hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: so he can be thorough in what he understands of your system before giving advice
<pietro10> it was added with apt-add-repository; I put in non-free in an attempt to fix, but that didn't do anything
<pietro10> llutz: getting; one moment
<imghost> DammitJim, are you sure ipv6 is enabled?, please post the output of ifconfig
<pietro10> llutz: http://sprunge.us/SDDJ
<pietro10> oh I see the problem
<llutz> pietro10: pinning, mint etc
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | pietro10
<ubottu> pietro10: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pietro10> right
<pietro10> forgot it liked to replace packages on me
<imghost> DammitJim, without seeing outputs how someone can help you?, hitsujiTMO asked you to check your internet speed
<pietro10> I really really want to go back to vanilla ubuntu
<pietro10> :|
<DammitJim> imghost, yes sir. I will provide it after I check my internet speed
<DammitJim> I'm not trying to figure out if it is just the server vs the actual network
<imghost> DammitJim, atleast show us the output of ifconfig
<pietro10> hitsujiTMO, llutz thanks; I'm not going to bother fixing this problem, and will finally chuck this thing this weekend
<pietro10> last straw
<pietro10> now to decide if I want vanilla kubuntu or ubuntu studio...
<DammitJim> ok, it seems to be just this one machine
<imghost> DammitJim, also sudo lshw -C network so that we can see some information about your hardwares
<imghost> DammitJim, ok cool i will not ask you ever again
<yottabyte> does ubuntu come with opengl?
<hitsujiTMO> yes
<DammitJim> http://pastie.org/8679054
<DammitJim> that's lshw -C network
<DammitJim> what was the other one?
<imghost> DammitJim, not intrested
<DammitJim> that's nice
<DammitJim> imghost, I'm sorry... I don't know a ton about linux and I didn't know what information is sensitive or not
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: if you have a webserver running on the network, wget a file on that
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: pastebin output of: ifconfig
<DammitJim> ifconfig http://pastie.org/8679066
<DammitJim> weird... I had an ipv6 address there earlier before I messed around with sysctl.conf
<imghost> DammitJim, as a friendly advice never do any experiments on your system for random websites
<DammitJim> thanks imghost
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: dropped:24171 <- thats rather bad
<DammitJim> I was doubting hitsujiTMO LOL
<DammitJim> man, I don't have another web server internally
<TJ-> DammitJim: hitsujiTMO Dropped RX packets would be expected if there is IPv6 traffic hitting the interface but IPv6 has been disabled
<imghost> DammitJim, its just your internet connection is slow now so do test it at
<DammitJim> ok, I rebooted the server and this is what ifconfig says:
<imghost> rebooted??
<DammitJim> http://pastie.org/8679079
<DammitJim> yeah... it freaked me out that the ipv6 line wasn't showing up
<DammitJim> but now it is
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: 50% of the packets tho?
<DammitJim> do test what, imghost ?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Depends on how much traffic there is, I've seen higher on IPv6 only interfaces
<DammitJim> I was able to get the file from another server
<hitsujiTMO> i guess so yeah
<DammitJim> and I'm still getting Service unavailable
<imghost> DammitJim, yes now it is enabled now go to speedtest,net and check ur net speed
<imghost> http://www.speedtest.net/
<DammitJim> imghost, I don't have a browser on this machine
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I'd also expect to see dropped RX packets (IPv4 or IPv6) if the VLAN is misconfigured and routing packets to that interface that don't match its MAC address. I'd recommend tcpdump  to monitor it
<DammitJim> hold on, I think I got lynx
<imghost> ok ok,
<linuxearth> hello everyone
<x-warrior> Im trying to install ubuntu 13.10 from a pendrive created on windows. I can boot it, select install... But it freezes with some messages on screen... Something related to syncronizing scsi cache. I have an ssd disk on notebook. What coukd be the problem?
<x-warrior> Do i need any special parameters?
<sudormrf> is anyone around to help me out with an issue with cron and possibly a testparm?
<Tom1> i need a shorthand typing software .
<Tom1> can anyone help?
<x-warrior> This is what i see ... https://www.dropbox.com/sc/hzd1a5534vefqer/1XdgTTSaOB
<dupingping86> hi everybody
<DoomBoom> hi
<Tom1> i need a shorthand typing software , can anyone help?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: lets try what tj- suggested: sudo tcpdump                       let that run for 60 secs
<dupingping86> you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver.
<dupingping86> ?
<daftykins> x-warrior: can you unplug as many unnecessary USB devices from the system as possible?
<dupingping86> you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: DammitJim: can you pastebin the output of "ethtool -g eth0"
<luckyuser> cvbc
<x-warrior> Daftykins i will try
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: or slightly better: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo tcpdump 2>&1 | pastebinit                leave it run for 60 secs then ctrl + c
<luckyuser> hello
<DammitJim> hold on, on the phone
<dupingping86>  you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: For 'tcpdump' I'd recommend "tcpdump -ni eth0 ..." to prevent name-resolution attempts, and ignore localhost
<dupingping86>  you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<sesnf>  #hackerearth
<dupingping86>  you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<dupingping86>  you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: sweet, will note for future
<sudormrf> The issue I am having is that I am trying to run a certain command using cron, however the command fails as a cronjob.  I can run it manually without issues.  I believe this may have something to do with the smb.conf and possibly information that testparm is looking for.  If anyone can help out, please let me know.
<dupingping86>  you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<Pici> dupingping86: stop repeating
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, unable to locate package pastebininit
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: one in too many, pastebinit
<tuxgeek> exit
<x-warrior> Daftykins it still gets stucked but know the last messages are about sdc write protect is off, no caching mode page found, attached scsi removable disk...
<DammitJim> one in too many what?
<Pici> dupingping86: its paste bin it not paste bin init
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: you wrote pastebininit not pastebinit
<daftykins> x-warrior: the trouble is those messages may not even be anything to do with what's causing it to stop
<dupingping86> I have heavy eyes!
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, you want me to run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo tcpdump 2>&1
<DammitJim> right?
<DammitJim> E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<DammitJim> I probably need to do an update first LOL
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<daftykins> yep
<DoomBoom> I just installed VBA-M via dpkg, it required a a library called libgtkglext1:i386, now I wanted to install desmume, but it requires libgtkglext1, which conflicts with its 32-bit version. Will I never be able to have both programs installed because of this?
<DammitJim> is the purpose of install pastebinit to just see what the system does?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: pastebinit allows you to "pastebin" the text output from a command or file with ease
<dupingping86> you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver? help me!
<DammitJim> oh
<DammitJim> so, what do we do now?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: when you run sudo tcpdump 2>&1 add the -n flag so it would be : sudo tcpdump -n 2>&1 | pastebinit
<DammitJim> weird... it doesn't know of ntpd either
<DammitJim> ok, I can't get pastebinit
<dupingping86> you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<dupingping86> please help me. ASAP
<dupingping86> ZZZZZZZzzzzzz......
<imghost> dupingping86, better use websearch
<daftykins> dupingping86: impatience will only anger us
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: sudo tcpdump -n 2>&1 | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Wh4tTheFvk> Picture of my whore ex-girlfriend naked for your enjoyment: http://imgchili.net/show/43408/43408028_image.jpg
<Wh4tTheFvk> Picture of my whore ex-girlfriend naked for your enjoyment: http://imgchili.net/show/43408/43408028_image.jpg
<dupingping86> I'm anger, too.
<dupingping86> ASAP.
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, for how long do I run the last command?
<x-warrior> Daftykins so how could i figure out what is going on? It is my first time installing ubuntu in this notebook
<DammitJim> I'm going to see if I can upload a capture of tcpdump
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: about 30 - 60 secs
<dupingping86> ASAP
<dupingping86> ASAP
<dupingping86> ASAP
<FloodBot1> dupingping86: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, do I just stop it with ^C?
<hitsujiTMO> yup
<daftykins> x-warrior: can you confirm the flash drive is good with another computer?
<dupingping86> okok
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, what service can I use to upload a file
<dupingping86> i am patience
<DammitJim> ok, it's done, hitsujiTMO
<dupingping86> i'll patience
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: cat blarrrg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<dupingping86> I like to fast answer!
<DammitJim> cat: blarrrg: No such file directory
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: by blarrrg i mean the dump file
<dupingping86> you know a way to use printer that remote printer shared from windows server, without driver?
<maksim_ka> hi, is there a way to fix this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1241498 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241498 in php5 (Ubuntu) "package libapache2-mod-php5 5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dupingping86> Hey everybody. look at me!
<maksim_ka> I am unable to get libapache2-mod-php5 to get installed
<x-warrior> daftykins i will have to wait my roomie, but yes... I will try that. Any other tip?
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, from your command, what is the dump file name?
<daftykins> x-warrior: hmm, what did you use to make it up from Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: the tcp dump. did you dump that to a file?
<dupingping86> Who does know about remote print?
<k1l> !patience > dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86, please see my private message
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, I ran this: sudo tcpdump -n 2>&1 | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<genii> dupingping86: As much as you would like or demand a fast answer, please wait for someone to assist with your printing issue.
<hitsujiTMO> maksim_ka: cat /etc/issue
<k1l> dupingping86: and when you ask a specific question people can give specific answers
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: ok, did that produce a url?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<DammitJim> http://www.tempsend.com/A75B6B712C
<DammitJim> no, when I hit ^C, it just exited
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, check out the tempsend I put up, it has a capture
<maksim_ka> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu 12,04.4 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: ok, there does seem to be a reasonably large amount of ipv6 traffic
<genii> dupingping86: If no one is taking your issue on, it is OK to occasionally re-state it perhaps every 10-15 minutes. But please don't spam.
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, I didn't mean that ipv6 was the problem
<DammitJim> but I did find that issue by googling it
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: no, that explains the dropped packets
<DammitJim> oh ok
<DammitJim> but why the heck can I not hit the updates?
<DammitJim> btw, I have no browser on that machine with the problem
<DammitJim> I'm purely ssh
<dupingping86> hey decrib me chameleon(bootloader)!
<hitsujiTMO> maksim_ka: whats the output of: apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5
<dupingping86> who know chameleon?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | dupingping86 thats not ubuntu related
<ubottu> dupingping86 thats not ubuntu related: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dupingping86> ubuntu can be installed MACBOOK using usb stick!
<dupingping86> ubuntu can be installed MACBOOK using usb stick?
<hitsujiTMO> !mac | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dupingping86> but
<DammitJim> I"m looking at my firewall logs to see what's going on with this machine
<dupingping86> I already see that insrtuction
<dupingping86> occur boot error on macbook
<hitsujiTMO> dupingping86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<TJ-> DammitJim: In the tcpdump there is a *lot* of Windows WLBS (load-balancing service) packets ... is that supposed to be on that VLAN?
<dupingping86> I saw "Boot error" at MacBook screen.
<DammitJim> TJ, yes
<DammitJim> I mean, I don't know if there are supposed to be so many load balancing packets
<DammitJim> but that is part of that VLAN
<TJ-> DammitJim: that may account for the "dropped packets" count then, so we can discount it as part of the reason for bad connectivity
<dupingping86> patience DammitJim
<dupingping86> After me
<DammitJim> sure
<dupingping86> I saw "Boot error" at MacBook screen.
<hans_> how can i ficks my brightness problem for my laptop
<maksim_ka> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/TtYPd1Ft
<dupingping86> patience hans_, after me.
<dupingping86> I'm very busy.
<hans_> hihihihihih
<TJ-> DammitJim: Can you do "ip route ls | pastebinit"
<dupingping86> I'm sorry
<hitsujiTMO> maksim_ka: you'll have to contact the ppa maintainer about that one. ppas are unsupported
<maksim_ka> hitsujiTMO: is there any work around for this ?
<hitsujiTMO> !details | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DammitJim> http://pastie.org/8679196
<DammitJim> can't pastebinit
<dupingping86> hey! gentlemans!
<hans_> i have a acer v3 laptop after reboot my screen brightness is full
<dupingping86> please help me!
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hans_> i need to change it after every reboot
<DammitJim> I Know what it is!
<DammitJim> I don't have a NAT for it
<dupingping86> hans_
<genii> dupingping86: As for your printing issue, you may want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Windows_print_server
<dupingping86> please wait
<dupingping86> ok genii
<dupingping86> thanks
<dupingping86> very much
<hans_> i will ask it later
<hans_> i will eat first ok
<DammitJim> piece of crap
<DammitJim> thank you imghost
<DammitJim> thank you TJ-
<DammitJim> and thank you hitsujiTMO
<FloodBot1> DammitJim: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> dupingping86: And try to be patient :) There is a limited number of helpers in the channel, and often there is no one around who may know of a solution to your current problem. This is why to re-ask every 10-15 minutes to see if a new helper may have arrived who DOES know about the issue.
<Tresdcbfrv> some1 here use Psad ?
<vanishing> !anyone | Tresdcbfrv
<ubottu> Tresdcbfrv: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dupingping86> genii: I see. Thank you very much!
<genii> dupingping86: You're welcome!
<dupingping86> I wish to call you my friend.
<dupingping86> Are you login from time? to time?
<lca_13> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, I got a message from warranty saying that the wireless card installed (instead of the original one) is superior in terms of quality, yet the current one does not have nearly the same downloading power as the original, is there any way I can test?
<lca_13> !gp
<lca_13> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tresdcbfrv> where i can find the rules how to ask questions in this channel ?
<hitsujiTMO> !guidelines | Tresdcbfrv
<ubottu> Tresdcbfrv: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dupingping86> genni: see your privacy chat
<DammitJim> if I want to install ntpd, what package should I use?
<DammitJim> I see openntpd
<DammitJim> but I thought there used to be a plain ntpd package?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: ntp or openntpd
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, doe ntp have ntpd service?
<selfish> I need somebody to slap the dust off my brain...  I download the RTC build of Eclipse, extract the zip, cd to the client directory, ls shows the eclipse ELF.  When I ./eclipse  "no  such file or directory?  Perms are set properly, owner is me, java vm is set properly
<hitsujiTMO> !find ntpd | DammitJim
<ubottu> DammitJim: Found: ntpdate, cyrus-nntpd, cyrus-nntpd-2.2, cyrus-nntpd-2.4, openntpd
<selfish> What am I missing?
<dupingping86> openntpd
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<dupingping86> !
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: bash-completion package also suggest ntp
<hitsujiTMO> selfish: was it a zip or tar?
<hitsujiTMO> selfish: whats the output of: file eclipse
<TJ-> selfish: The file-system you extracted to doesn't have eXec permissions?
<selfish> file is an ELF, it came as a .zip and I used unzip to extract it
<hitsujiTMO> selfish: did you chmod +x it?
<DammitJim> hitsujiTMO, what is bash completion package?
<selfish> i did not, it came as 755 out of the zip
<hitsujiTMO> selfish: is it 32bit? did you extract it to fat32 or ntfs file system?
<hitsujiTMO> DammitJim: should have said command-not-found package sorry
<whiskers75> selfish: file thingy.elf
<selfish> hitsujiTMO: it is 32b, fs type is EXT4
<hitsujiTMO> selfish: ldd eclipse
<selfish> "not a dynamic executable"
<selfish> hrmm, 32b elf not compiled to work on 64b?
<hitsujiTMO> selfish: my presumption is you are missing dependencies
<selfish> that's possible, it came as one "working" zip file from IBM
<charlie_> hello , I would like to know if it is possible to program a beaglebone black using C ?
<whiskers75> charlie_: It is.
<whiskers75> Install gcc, go wild
<charlie_> ok thanks
<graff_> hi
<younes> lo
<genii> charlie_: Might also want to visit #ubuntu-arm
<santana> alguem  fala portugues brazil?
<hitsujiTMO> !pt | santana
<ubottu> santana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<santana> good nigth
<knoips> hi
<kalekip1> Hey, does anybody how I can disable the ¨ character when pressing <SHIFT> + <'> twice?
<charlie_>  /notice genii I will thx
<iron> hello
<iron> i cant see the OS select screen on boot.  I am holding the "Shift" key down also and still nothing.  Can someone help me please?
<genii> iron: Is it the Shift key on the left side only of your keyboard?
<iron> no i have one on the right also
<iron> but i do use the one on the left
<genii> iron: If it's an older Grub, you may need to use the Esc key instead
<iron> it;s the latest ubuntu
<iron> i think my monitor doesn't support the resolution or something.  it says input signal out of range, monitor going to sleep
<bilz> hi. anyone know if its possible to make a bootable ubuntu usb from windows 7 without admin rights somehow??
<daftykins> without admin rights 0o
<hitsujiTMO> bilz: uefi one should work if you have a fat32 formatted usb
<daftykins> probably not
<hitsujiTMO> bilz: mbr no tho
<iron> i really want a dual boot system, ubuntu wont let me.
<iron> i'll try the escape key and come back.
<bilz> hitsujiTMO: dang... so there is no way to boot without mbr right? (soryr, not completely in know the know about this...)
<hitsujiTMO> bilz: no, you must have admin rights to install the bootstrap
<bilz> crap that sucks
<bilz> what about some kinda of virtual box that doesnt need admin rights?
<bilz> so i can install ubuntu, and then through that create a usb bootable drive?
<bilz> would need that without admin rights too though....
<hitsujiTMO> bilz: you'd need admin rights to install the virtualisation software tho
<iron> ck
<iron> i'm back
<SonikkuAmerica> bilz: You can't escape an administrator-configured UAC if you didn't set it up, unless you're also an admin
<iron> esc key does nothin on boot, it just freezes
<iron> so can anyone else help me ?
<bilz> dam it... work are busting my balls with this laptop. thanks
<iron> i cant get OS select screen on boot.
<iron> screen just goes black, says input out of range, monitor going to sleep
<TJ-> iron: By "OS select screen" I take it you mean the GRUB boot-loader menu?
<iron> yes TJ
<iron> how do i get it back
<TJ-> iron: earlier, you also said, I think that the system has 2 monitors, and 1 is OK but the primary is the one that goes 'out of range' ?
<iron> no, I only have one monitor.  i said i had 2 shift keys
<TJ-> iron: Ahhh, OK, I must have mixed your comments up with someone elses
<TJ-> iron: What monitor is connected (make/model), and to what port (VGA, DVI, HDMI, etc?)
<iron> hp vs17
<iron> vga
<iron> my pc has ATI onboard graphics if that means anything
<TJ-> iron: OK, so the monitor is capable of 1280×1024. Has this ever worked? If so, have you recently altered GRUB's GFX settings?
<iron> i used this monitor on a much older version of ubuntu years ago. I tried altering the settings to get it to work and still dont work.  i even used an old boot repair disc just an hour ago and still nothing.
<Gandi> hi, thx, my ubuntu finally works:) how can i back it up this time?
<b0x> image it
<TJ-> iron, so the PC has an existing Ubuntu installation that worked with another monitor?
<Gandi> b0x can you give me link to a manual that will explain that?
<SECCRET> TJ-:  romanian ?
<SECCRET> somebody romanian here ?
<Joschiii> hi
<iron> it had that 2 years ago on a different HDD
<TJ-> iron: But how about now? What Ubuntu are you using now? It is, for example, an Ubuntu 13.10 Live DVD/USB ?
<subhojit777> I was configuring port settings of a remote server, I was doing this at office, the port setiings were not working and I logged out from remote server. I am trying now at home and I cannot log into the remote server, it says connection timed out. I know I did something wrong by mistake. Is there any way to bypass this. Please help
<TJ-> subhojit777: without a remote IPMI/net-KVM, or some VPN access, no
<iron> i just downloaded it 2 days ago from the Ubuntu site.  it's the latest one.  it;s fully installed
<subhojit777> TJ-, yes by the way I am using vpn host to connect to server. I have to login using anyconnect and do ssh
<genii> subhojit777: If you have external access to the router which is between the server and home, you can forward port 22 there for ssh and then see if you can login
<TJ-> iron: OK, I'm beginning to understand it now. Does the PC have a BIOS or is it UEFI?
<subhojit777> sorry, could you please provide some simple way, I am a beginner in networking :)
<subhojit777> genii, no I do not have such access
<iron> yes it has a bios. the pc I bought many years ago it is an HP a1310n and had Windows XP Media Center Edition installed on it.  I just put Windows XP on it and the latest ubuntu.
<genii> subhojit777: So unfortunately then, you must return to the office for more tinkering :(
<iron> just 2 OS's
<subhojit777> I cannot even do ssh and login
<MonkeyDust> !ro | SECCRET
<ubottu> SECCRET: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<SECCRET> ok MonkeyDust  10x
<SECCRET> i find somebody to help me
<MonkeyDust> SECCRET  then try to ask your question is english
<MonkeyDust> in*
<hans_> where back
<TJ-> iron: OK, so when Ubuntu was installed it would have installed grub-pc as the boot-loader, into an MBR partition table. If the Shift key isn't bringing up the grub boot menu it would suggest the boot-loader didn't get installed correctly.
<hans_> can some one help me
<Tresdcbfrv> is there here users who use Psad in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> hans_  start with a question
<TJ-> iron: Does the PC start into Windows?
<hans_> i have a acer v3 laptop
<hans_> i have in stall ubuntu 13.10 every time after reboot i must reinstall my brightness
<hans_> how can i ficks it
<gatchi> uuggghhh
<gatchi> lightspark was so workingfor me in firefox but now its only
<gatchi> kinda working
<gatchi> its detecting and looks like its about to load and play a song, but then doesnt
<gatchi> like its getting stuck
<ben14> in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, my netbooks SD card readers wont detect memory cards but they do in Windows, how do I fix that
<iron> i get no choice to boot into windows
<iron> it just goes into Ubuntu
<atomx> Now I noticed that Ubuntu does not use init, but replaced it with upstart
<atomx> Who knows " upstart "?
<ben14> is there any special drivers I need for SD card readers in Ubuntu 12.04?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: you up and about
<atomx> ben14: for me the SD worked alone, no trouble
<eurythmia> atomx: I know that upstart is buggy as hell, and its only real claim to fame is that it's sysV init compatible.
<ben14> hmm odd. I have no idea it wont work on ubuntu but it does in Windows
<ben14> windows xp is what it had. it is the Acer Aspire one AOA150 from 2008
<darius93> anyon  know why when i type an application into unity dash that it doesnt show any applications at all?
<atomx> it does not depend on hardware. a driver for SD is surely installed by default in ubuntu. more than that, I have no idea
<speaker1234> trying to install smokeping package on 13.10 and it is failing
<speaker1234> something is wrong with the url to file path translation
<gordonjcp> eurythmia: the problem with systemd is that while everyone goes "ZOMG upstart is Ubuntu-only and no-one uses it", if you use systemd you have to allow Lennart Poettering sell processor time on your computer for meth
<speaker1234> what do I add to the apache log to show file path?
<iron> you still here TJ?
<zerowaitstate> lol
<ben14> is there any security holes in Ubuntu that need to be fixed on first install of 12.04?
<eurythmia> gordonjcp: no arguments here; my argument is that I don't know of a better general-purpose alternative
<eurythmia> *to upstart
<SonikkuAmerica> systemd?
<eurythmia> SonikkuAmerica: see gordonjcp's comment above.
<Gandi> could anyone explain(link, man-page) to something that could make a new(ish) user understand http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839386/
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, meth
<iron> brb
<Aneiron> Hello, my syste seems to begin spontaneously transmitting upload data with its maximum capacity without a network application being active, does anyone know what may be causing it and how to prevent it from happening?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: you still able to help me with the disk partition/preparation for Ubuntu install?
<subhojit777> Is there any other way to log into a remote server. I have accidentally messed up the port setting of the remote and now I cannot login
<Lowell20_> list -h
<sudormrf> looking for help with cron, tempparm and smb conf is anyone is around!
<subhojit777> Lowell20, were you telling me?
<goganchic> hi2all
<goganchic> can anybody suggest laptop with long battery life suitable for ubuntu?
<sudormrf> looking for help with cron, tempparm and smb conf is anyone is around!
<DammitJim> whaaat?
<DammitJim> why is it that when I do a cat /etc/debian_version, it says wheezy/sid ?
<DammitJim> I mean, why is there a debian_version file?
<DammitJim> I mean, how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Strawb> hello!
<sudormrf> DammitJim, uname -a
<sudormrf> ?
<Pici> DammitJim: cat /etc/issue or lsb_release -a
<DammitJim> thanks Pici
<DammitJim> cat /etc/issue tells me Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> sudormrf: You do realize your nick is a little ... um...
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, yes :P
<DammitJim> which is good 'cause I didn't remember the number from Precise
<sudormrf> Pici, thanks :D
<SonikkuAmerica> (Mine tells me "Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l")
<SonikkuAmerica> Why the ESC sequences
<Strawb> nobody knows about ubuntu here?
<antifa> hi guys how do I find out my Ktorrent version ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | Strawb
<ubottu> Strawb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rustuptwist> any suggestions on programs I can download to get my windows 7 partitions (shrunk) ready for an ubuntu install. i have 4 partitions and need to shrink one. otherwise the LIveCD is only giving me option to boot ubuntu inside windows not alongside
<sudormrf> SonikkuAmerica, yeah, I noticed those too.
<sudormrf> Strawb, ask your question, someone will help out if they can.
<param_> hey
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am having a sort of complicated issue that involves cron, tempparm and possibly smb.conf.  If anyone in here can help out, I would appreciate it.
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: Use Windows Disk Management - hit Win+R and type "diskmgmt.msc" in the window
<param_> i have a dell inspiron15 3521 lappie , i have installed ubuntu 12.04 in it,  its wi fi drivers are not installed
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: done
<param_> i have a dell inspiron15 3521 lappie , i have installed ubuntu 12.04 in it,  its wi fi drivers are not installed , how to fix this
<Oliver_> Hey guys, I'm on 12.04 lts
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, the other option would be gparted.
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: Next step: boot from the media you put Ubuntu on.
<Oliver_> Is there a way to see the amount of ram in my notebook via terminal?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oliver_: [ free -m ]
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: i need to choose shrink next?
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: Yeah
<Oliver_> SonikkuAmerica: thx
<SonikkuAmerica> Oliver_: Look directly to the right of "Mem:" under "total"
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: btw all four partitions are primary partitions. there are 4 of them already
<SonikkuAmerica> Oliver_: You'll see the amount of RAM in MB
<sudormrf> Oliver_, cat /proc/meminfo
<Oliver_> So Total is 2006 for "mem", what is "swap" I have 2035 for that
<SonikkuAmerica> !swap | Oliver_
<ubottu> Oliver_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SonikkuAmerica> Oliver_: If you've used Windows in the past, swap space is like virtual memeory
<SonikkuAmerica> *memort
<SonikkuAmerica> **NAKEREBUNAKEWARADESU
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: so my concern is, the last time i did it on my sons compaq i created too many partitions or something so someone here (TJ- ) had to help me make one logical or something that i still dont understand. Hoping to avoid that mess this time around
<Oliver_> SonikkuAmerica: Ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: You only need shrink one space and create another primary partition.
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: all 4 existing space are primary currently
<lorenzo> hi! I've formatted an external hard drive with ext3
<lorenzo> but I can't seem to write in it, it tells me I have no permission to do so
<lorenzo> that's my mount output: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Backup type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<lorenzo> any idea?
<lorenzo> apparently it's being mounted as root
<tortue> that means your system don't find your device
<tortue> do your user is a sudoer?
<tortue> @lorenzo do your user is a sudoer?
<lorenzo> yes it is
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: so again I am concerned about creating a problem where one doesnt exist. I am not debating or questioning your knowledge as i have none, just stating what took place previously doing what ( i think) you are describing
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: Do you need all the primary partitions you currently have?
<tortue> ok try that command
<tortue> ls /media
<tortue> tell me the answer
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: only the one that houses win7 as i want to keep win7 on the laptop and have ability to boot Ubuntu and or win7
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, I have a computer that is triple booting and has no issues.
<lorenzo> tortue, hold on I'm trying to reformat the drive
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, linux, win 7 and win 8.  that means there are at least 4 partitions on that machine.
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: What do the other primary partitions have in them?
<tortue> lorenzo, your drive should not be mounted for reformating
<lorenzo> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 gen 29 20:17 Backup
<lorenzo> for some reason Ubuntu is mounting the drive as root
<rustuptwist> sudormrf: the thing is the LiveCD will not allow an install 'alongside; win7 as it did on my sons hp pavilion dv2000. the text on this says 'inside' not alongside. we dont want that
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: nothing to my knowledge. whatever win7 puts in them by default
<maujhsn> Does anybody have any idea why rofs take up so much disk space on ubuntu  liveUSB?
<maujhsn> My disk analyzer shows 100% usage!
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably just MSRs or something then. Are they each about 350 MB in size?
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: ^
<tortue> cause maybe the last time you used it on ubuntu you did with the sudo command @lorenzo
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, which version?
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, of ubuntu, that is.
<rustuptwist> SonikkuAmerica: SYSTEM 199mb, C: 297.37gb, D: (recovery) 14.56gb, E: (HP TOOLS) 3.97GB (fat32) previous are all ntfs except E:
<lorenzo> tortue, I'm running chown to fix it
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<rustuptwist> sudormrf: 12.04.03
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, that will tell you how to setup the partitions manually.
<tortue> lorenzo, it is a good idea
<lorenzo> lorenzo@derrida:~$ sudo chown -R lorenzo /media/Backup/
<lorenzo> this worked :D
<Enfo> Hi all. I've followed the Wiki article on how to set up a NFSv4 server on Ubuntu and created a "pseudo filesystem" under /export, but now I want to make some hardlinks between two of the "bind" mounts under /export. This apparently isn't working since the two bind mounts are seen as different filesystems: "Invalid cross-device link". Is there any other way around this? Details: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3nft8WL4
<tortue> ok, great
<lorenzo> thx
<rustuptwist> sudormrf: while booted in win7 or ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> rustuptwist: Probably inside Ubuntu.
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, that page shows you everything you need.  I have used that guide more than once.
<sudormrf> rustuptwist, from inside ubuntu
<tortue> ok, I have a HP_LaserJet_2035 at my office, I connect it to an ubuntu system and the installation was perfect but now when I try to print something, nothing happens
<janniks> I have a question regarding the latest wallpaper contest - Can anybody help me?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Sorry I missed you, am busy with dinner currently
<amel> hi can anyone help me please? i cant seem to install nvidia gtx 660m drivers on ubuntu 13.10 properly.
<oliverio> olá pessoal
<oliverio> tudo bem?
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | oliverio
<ubottu> oliverio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tortue> amel, try the doc of ubuntu
<amel> the doc?
<k1l> amel: what did you try and what went wrong?
<tortue> ok, I have a HP_LaserJet_2035 at my office, I connect it to an ubuntu system and the installation was perfect but now when I try to print something, nothing happens
<TJ-> sudormrf: rustuptwist That guide - "How to dual-boot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7" - is no good for rustuptwist's PC, since HP have configured it with all 4 primary MBR partitions in use.
<tortue> ok, I have a HP_LaserJet_2035 at my office, I connect it to an ubuntu system and the installation was perfect but now when I try to print something, nothing happens
<tortue> could somebody help me please
<tortue> I've done all I know yet
<amel> i tried installing from the official nvidia site.. that didnt work.. then i used the terminal to install the drivers. laptops seems to install them but after rebooting i get a black screen.
<tortue> with the lp command
<amel> plus the nvidia x server isnt giving me ANY options
<k1l> amel: well make sure you remove the bad driver from the side first
<k1l> amel: first was is always to try the ubuntu driver and not load stuff from any page. that is a bad windows habbit
<tortue> amel, it will not work cause nvidia doesn't accept Linus's condition
<k1l> tortue: stop that
<k1l> trotube helpful in here or be quiet
<whaledriver> Hello all.  This is my first time here.  I have been a win server administrator/network admin for years, but just starting to really get into linux/ubuntu.  I am trying to install an web application that runs on PHP, but it does not run, and I don't know what to do to figure out how to get it to go.
<tortue> I'll make a search something for you wait a minute
<sudormrf> TJ-, why wouldn't it work if he/she resized one of the partitions on the machine?
<whaledriver> I am looking for help and/or in instructor to be able to get it to work and to teach me more about ubuntu.
<TJ-> sudormrf: Even if one partition is resized, there is no *free* slot to put an Extended partition.
<amel> k1l i didnt first try downloading from the ofificial site.. and there were no ubuntu drivers :/
<k1l> !nvidia | amel
<ubottu> amel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tortue> amel, do you have synaptic?
<amel> when i used elementary os luna it actually found my gfx card.. but ubuntu doesnt seem too
<k1l> amel: nvidia-current is the driver made working with ubuntu.
<amel> are you saying that linux doesnt support my card?
<tortue> yes it is
<zerick> Is Apache 2.4 by default only accepting *.conf files for virtualhosts or is a customization of Ubuntu?
<k1l> amel: no. i say use the nvidia-current driver
<TJ-> sudormrf: Last week we had to fix a similar PC of rustuptwist's, which involved us copying an existing file-system into free-space at the end of the drive so we could delete a partition slot, insert an Extended, add a logical, and then copy the file-system back into the logical. This needs the same process, but is more complicated
<amel> yeahi do have synpatic
<tortue> cause nvidia don't want to deal with linux but you can find an issue
<amel> sudo apt-get nvidia-current???
<Brom> Does any one know of an updated hybrid graphics script?
<k1l> amel: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<maujhsn> whaledriver this is a good forum but if you kinda want an ubuntu cheat sheet on issues search youtube!
<k1l> amel: if that gives some errors use pastebin to show the errors to us. i am some minutes away from computer now
<amel> k1l tried that already... all it did was install the nvidia x server but thats about it.. i dont have any options on the x server
<tortue> go to the synaptic
<amel> plus it shows no proprietary drivers
<tortue> go to the synaptic and type nvidia in the searchbox
<maujhsn> kil What does this command do? "!nvidia | amel"!
<amel> maujsn i dont think thats a command
<rustuptwist> TJ-: got disco'ed you still there
<tortue> it is not a command but you will find some packages that concern nvidia
<maujhsn> k1l What does this command do? "!nvidia | amel"!
<tortue> like the nvidia-current
<TJ-> rustuptwist: yes, but busy with dinner right now. Were you able, from Windows, to shrink the C volume?
<maujhsn> On old distros like "10.04" the new nvidia is a pain in the kneck!
<rustuptwist> TJ-: no didnt try cause it was (supposdedly) DEFRAGGING for the last 24+ hours.
<rustuptwist> TJ-: im back at that screen about to give it another go.
<maujhsn> Does anybody have any idea why rofs take up so much disk space on ubuntu liveUSB?
<maujhsn> My disk analyzer shows 100% usage!
<rustuptwist> TJ-: i'll be here for a bit. Enjoy your dinner, him me up when your done
<TJ-> rustuptwist: It sounds is if the Windows install on it has some problems, too! ... Do you have any external USB storage devices of 16GB or more?
<tortue> amel, I sent you a file that show how you can find a package for nvidia
<wrouesnel> after removing the r8168-dkms package, i'm finding that the r8169 module isn't been automatically loaded at boot up anymore. any ideas what would be causing this?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: no i dont
<tortue> wrouesnel, try to reinstall the package you've been removed
<rustuptwist> but i can maybe get my son to pick one up on his way home. 16gb is enough?
<amel> after i installed sudo apt-get install nvidia-current it says current is already installed...  thanks im opening it up now.. hopefully it helps
<wrouesnel> tortue: that works, but r8168 has been causing issues so I want to try the kernel driver instead. but something evidently got switched around.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK, looks like - if you can get the Windows C partition to shrink - that you'll have to do the same procedure as last week to back-up  one of the smaller recovery file-systems.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Actually, as "E: (HP TOOLS) 3.97GB (fat32)" a 4GB USB storage would be sufficient
<NuSuey> anyone got an suggestion how can I solve this error (error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory) .. im on 12.04
<TJ-> rustuptwist: All you need is enough space to move the smallest file-system out of the way so you can create an extended partition
<tortue> amel, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NVIDIA#Documentation_and_drivers
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  i have a brand new 4gb and an 8gb
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok finish your dinner, i am here.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: That's great, are you able to over-write one of those completely?
<bts``> hello guys, I've just broken something with ccsm... now the window title doesn't want to integrate with this top-panel
<bts``> is there any way to restore default configuration?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I'll ping you once I've finished dinner
<tortue> in ubuntu?
<tortue> @bts``
<bts``> yes
<NuSuey> anyone?
<tortue> what do you really want to do exactly? If I knew the history of you activity maybe I'd find an idea
<tortue> NuSuey, yes
<NuSuey> tortue: I wanna run prismatik (http://lightpack.tv/downloads) .. but I get this error
<amel> torture, so theres basically not much we can do now until nvidia realizes that the linux community is growing and well be a big part of gaming one day?
<amel> from what ive read they only dropped us xorg... not the the officialdrivers.. correct me if im wrong
<tortue> amel, verify if you have the nv package
<NuSuey> ah guess you werent talking to me then
<amel> torture, i have nvidia x server.. but thats about it
<amel> torture,no proprietary drivers are found tho
<tortue> it supposed to be at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
<amel> Torture, yeah i have nv_drv.so
<amel> torture, yeah i have nv_drv.so
<amel> tortue, yeah i have nv_drv.so
<tortue> ok
<tortue> wait a minute
<amel> ok
<Subliminal> hello
<Subliminal> i have a question...witch is the best server mail on linux?
<Subliminal> *witch
<Horse_> how do I install Skype? On the skype webiste I can  only find versions for up to Ubuntu 12.04
<amel> horse
<amel> download the 12.04 version
<bekks> !best | Subliminal
<ubottu> Subliminal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<amel> itll direct u to the software center
<bekks> !skype | Horse_
<ubottu> Horse_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l> amel: again: show the output in a pastebin. we cant see what you see and cant just guess what is wrong with your system
<Horse_> amel, It will work on 13.10?
<tortue> give me the answer of you uname -a commande
<amel> horse, yeah it will.. im using it on 13,10
<Subliminal> my best preference are : running on virtual machine and best storage mail
<bekks> Subliminal: Whats "storage mail"?
<amel> k1l how do i do that?
<k1l> !paste | amel
<ubottu> amel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Subliminal> email server storage incoming mail ?
<amel> k1l, http://imagebin.org/289776
<k1l> amel: no. i mean the terminal output
<amel> one sec
<k1l> amel: open a terminal and do a "uname -a", "lsb_release -a", "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and put the whole text into the text-pastebin
<akki> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rustuptwist> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<litropy> Ugh. Furthermore, it would be nice if nm could better handle multiple APs with the same SSID, but that's something I'll get into another day.
<amel> amel@amel-G46VW:~$ sudo apt-get install-nvidia current
<amel> [sudo] password for amel:
<amel> E: Invalid operation install-nvidia
<amel> amel@amel-G46VW:~$ "uname -a"
<amel> uname -a: command not found
<amel> amel@amel-G46VW:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<FloodBot1> amel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<litropy> If anyone replied to me, I didn't get it, for I jumped to another AP (even though my physical position is static)
<amel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839866/
<amel> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839866/
<tortue> amel the command is sudo apt-get install <package> but not sudo apt-get install-<package>
<muessigb> hi
<litropy> My entire question got posted, right? First message started with, "My college network ..." and the last message started with, "Oh, and it uses ..."
<muessigb> i just wanted to let you know: ubuntu is great, but the new desktop is pretty unhandy for developers
<k1l> amel: ok, and now "uname -a" and "lsb_release -a" please
<MonkeyDust> litropy  then now put it one line and repeat every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<amel> k1l, im sorry can u explain to me how i do that?do i just type it in the terminal?
<k1l> amel: yes
<lvm> does anyone know if i can preserve my data on lvm if i am reinstalling ubuntu
<litropy> MonkeyDust, good idea, thanks
<k1l> amel: you can install the package "pastebinit" and then use "uname -a | pastebinit" and "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<TJ-> rustuptwist: ping
<rustuptwist> TJ-: pong
<tortue> k1l what is the pastebinit ?
<amel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839920/
<rustuptwist> TJ-: so i need to break out my new 4gb USB?
<lvm> can i reinstall ubuntu server on my box without wiping my data?
<k1l> !pastebinit > tortue
<ubottu> tortue, please see my private message
<k1l> amel: sorry, without the " "
<TJ-> rustuptwist: before that, you need to conquer the shrinking of the Windows 279GB partition, either via Windows or using gparted from the Ubuntu installer
<k1l> amel: that was just to show you that this part is the command
<amel> oh lol ok
<rustuptwist> TJ-: whichever you think is better, its your call.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: If you can't create the space to install Ubuntu into, there's no point altering the partition table
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok i am in win7 disk mangmt right now. what should i attempt?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Since Win7's Disk Management failed you'd best try Ubuntu's gparted
<amel> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839928/
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Oh OK, if you're in Disk Management already, select the C volume, right-click, from the context menu choose "Shrink"
<TJ-> rustuptwist: If it actually finishes 'querying the disk' this time, reduce the size to 179GB or as close to that as possible, which'll give you 100MB for Ubuntu
<k1l> amel: ok, please show that: "dpkg -l |grep linux-"
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok waiting for the meantime
<TJ-> rustuptwist: ping me when D.M. has shrunk the volume, or has failed
<SonikkuAmerica> TJ-: 100 GB you mean...
<amel> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839940/
<TJ-> SonikkuAmerica: yeah :)
<rustuptwist> TJ-: Ok will do
<HiddenDjinn> has anyone had issues with zsnes crashing as of late?
<lvm> I have a rather simple question : can i reinstall ubuntu server on my box without wiping my data?
<SonikkuAmerica> 100 MB isn't enough for Ubuntu these days
<TJ-> rustuptwist: just in case, that should be 100GB for Ubuntu, not MB!
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  i guess give it about 5 more minutes then quit and run ubuntu installer disc?
<k1l> amel: make sure there is no typo in the command "dpkg -l | grep linux-"   the symbol in the middle is called pipe its a vertical line: |
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes, you're having nothing but grief from those Windows PCs!
<HiddenDjinn> well, not so much crashing as hanging
<amel> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839971/
<k1l> hmmm, the headers are installed too. that is a common mistake.
<Abbott> hi guys, I was wondering if you could help me with tunneling. I am using university internet so all of the ports are blocked when i check them with tools online, but I can obviously use the internet so I know there's SOME way to get to the web. I am trying to ssh into my machine from elsewhere so i'm trying to set up tunneling to go through a port that IS open. Has anyone had experience with this?
<amel> k1l, what am i supposed to do?
<k1l> amel: "pastebinit /var/log/apt/term.log"
<k1l> amel: i am still on the search where the problem might be
<stoeptegel> does anyone know when cannonical
<stoeptegel> does anyone know when canonical will release their ubuntu phone?
<k1l> stoeptegel: so far no date mentioned.
<MonkeyDust> Abbott  what advice does the university admin have for you?
<TJ-> k1l: Are you trying to figure out why NVidia X Settings isn't showing any configuration tabs?
<stoeptegel> ok, thank you :)
<MonkeyDust> !phone | stoeptegel
<ubottu> stoeptegel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<litropy> My college network uses PEAP/MSCHAPv2 authentication without a certificate, and when I boot up to the login screen, it attempts to authenticate, something happens where it requests the password and subsequently asks to ignore the cert. All of these credentials are already specified and saved in nm's connections. If I can get my (ubuntu account) login typed fast enough, I can bypass this whole action, and network-manger authenticates using the crede
<litropy> ntials it already knows, without further input. Basically, I want to make it so that either nm waits until login to attempt authentication, or can access all needed credentials without account login, safely. Because otherwise, while I'm trying to type my account password, I get prompted for wifi login credentials, which is both annoying and unneeded.
<k1l> TJ-: yes. i did look if the headers are installed and now if the package did install without any issue.
<amel> k1l did u want me to also send the pastebinit /var/log etc...
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone here good with wireless cards?
<k1l> Wiz_KeeD: come on. you were here often so you know that this questions dont help anyone
<TJ-> k1l: According to the "dpkg -l nvidia*" pastebin, the versions are different: "nvidia-setting 331.38-0ubun..." versus 304 for the drivers
<k1l> !details | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l> TJ-: ah ok. the user mentioned he installed the nvidiawebsite driver first. so that is some left over
<TJ-> amel: k1l: That's the standard Ubuntu package, probably from xorg-edgers
<amel> TJ: you're right cause i did install from there
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  select try ubuntu yes?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes.
<k1l> amel: do a "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*" to remove all nvidia stuff. there is some mixeup from the different versions
<amel> K1l: ok doing it now
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I assume Windows refused to Shrink the volume?
<litropy> I'm thinking it's an issue with there being no certificate, because nm logs into my home network using WPA at the account login screen just fine.
<rustuptwist> TJ-: you got it :(
<k1l> amel: after that do a "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" and show it again please
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Grrrr! Let's hope the volume isn't too fragmented for gparted to be able to shrink it using the NTFS tools
<TJ-> k1l: amel: might need to ensure the xorg-edgers PPA is removed, if that's not already been done
<rustuptwist> TJ-: no i ran a program called defragger and it said it was 'good'
<k1l> TJ-: he didnt say he used a ppa but loaded the driver direct from nvidia hp
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK ... that doesn't mean that all the fragments have been moved to the start of the file-system though, it only means there is minimal break-up of clusters
<ikonia> defragger ???
<TJ-> k1l: yeah, bad communications the bane of remote support :)
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok in ubuntu desktop now
<amel> ok guys ill send it as soon as it finnishes
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I'm trying to recall how we start it manually.... I think you need to press Alt+F2, then type "gksudo gparted"
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I test the limit of the wireless card itself, It seems much slower than my previous one and I don't know if it's because of the encoding or something else
<Wiz_KeeD> I dont know where to start basically
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok gparted is showing 4 sda's and 1 unallocated (1mb)
<tortue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840042/
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Select the 279GB NTFS file-system and shrink it to 179GB if it will
<amel> k1l dpkg -l | grep nvidia wont work
<amel> nothing comes up
<k1l> amel: ok
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: Try some of these monitoring tools: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-find-out-wireless-network-speed-signal-strength.html
<Wiz_KeeD> Thank you TJ- !
<k1l> amel: then install the "nvidia-current" again
<rustuptwist> TJ-: USING resize/move under Partition menu?
<k1l> amel: then "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" again to look if the versions do match to each other.
<k1l> amel: i am away now for some time
<apofis> hi
<TJ-> rustuptwist: You have eyes-on, I don't, and haven't used that in ages, so you'll need to figure that out
<amel> k1l: TJ mentiond something about xorg edgers.. how should i know if its removed?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: but that sounds correct
<apofis> anybody has any idea what's the difference between packages nvidia-331-updates && nvidia-331 ?
<TJ-> apofis: possibly minor version numbers?
<k1l> amel: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<amel> thank you
<apofis> TJ-: nah they provide same stuff, same version
<rustuptwist> TJ-: align to: MIB or 'cylinder'
<TJ-> rustuptwist: MiB ... aka Megabytes
<rww> mibibytes **
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok new size reads: 179070 Free space following: (MiB): 107000
<rustuptwist> TJ-: confirm and i'll click resize/move button
<amel> TJ: can you please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840089/
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Great! apply that change if you haven't already, and then you can exit from gparted
<Wiz_KeeD> I got the data TJ-  but not many ideas on what to do with it, also I doesn't snoop around my  low speed to what I should get :(
<TJ-> amel: Looks like you've managed to install them from xorg-edgers again, was that your intention? Because it has installed a different version of nvidia-settings once again
<rustuptwist> TJ-: gparted says 1 operation pending...
<Abbott> MonkeyDust I don't think we are allowed to have servers on campus so I doubt he would offer me advice
<amel> TJ: No i just did what K1l told me to do :(
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: focus on signal to noise ratio to being with, if the local radio waves are noisy that won't be so good, which is one reason for bad performance
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes, you have to "Apply" the changes you 'queue up' - that's to prevent casual mistakes
<TJ-> amel: OK, do you want the latest nvidia driver (331)? reasons for that would be a recent nvidia chipset, or to workaround bugs in older driver versions
<amel> TJ: i want the most recent one or any that work please
<MonkeyDust> Abbott  so you're asking for advice on how to do something that is not allowed
<rustuptwist> TJ-: done
<TJ-> amel: OK, to be safe, remove the v304 packages to begin with: "sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-304"
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK, exit gparted, then start a Terminal session (Alt+Ctrl+T)
<muessigb> hello
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok done, ready
<amel> TJ: i removed it, now what?
<muessigb> how can i install gcc, avr-gcc and avdude w/o bash
<TJ-> Abbott: You'd need to set up a reverse-HTTP tunnel from your internal PC to an external PC, and the relay/proxy in from the external PC
<muessigb> how can i install gcc, avr-gcc and avrdude w/o bash
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Insert the 8GB USB storage
<muessigb> hello, anyone?
<ikonia> why do you not have bash
<TJ-> amel: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331" and pastebin the results please
<ikonia> what shell do you have ?
<muessigb> i don't want to use bash, because i am familiar to the fedora packaging system and now moved to ubuntu.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: let's find out what device node the USB is: "tail -n 200 /var/log/kern.log | grep sd?"
<ikonia> bash is a shell - it's the same on fedora
<ikonia> muessigb: do you mean you want to use a gui ?
<muessigb> i know it works with apt-get, but doesn't the software center include gcc...
<ikonia> muessigb: the software center has the same packages as apt - it's the same database
<muessigb> know my fault
<muessigb> but i cant find any c compilers in the software center
<TJ-> rustuptwist: please pastebin the output of that command
<ikonia> muessigb: they are there
<amel> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840134/
<TJ-> muessigb: "gcc" in the "devel" section
<muessigb> i'm using ubuntu in virtual machine
<rustuptwist> TJ-: gotta get net connection for it just a min
<ikonia> muessigb: that makes no difference
<TJ-> amel: OK, check if the module has bee auto-loaded: "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<amel> clear
<TJ-> amel: OK, insert it: "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<TJ-> amel: Then "sudo tail /var/log/kern.log" and you should messages that indicate the nvidia kernel module loaded
<muessigb> ok. the point is, that i wated to "make" a c bootloader for the atmega and that didn't worked on windows 7 so i tried linux. well when i search for gcc i only get messages viewer
<ikonia> muessigb: there is no point in that comment
<amel> TJ: when i put lsmod | grep nvidia nothing comes out
<ikonia> muessigb: you want a c compiler you've just been told where it is
<Abbott> TJ-, a reverse HTTP tunnel would mean an outgoing connection from my internal computer right? and would I only be able to access the server from a specific computer if I were to do it this way? I would like to be able to access my server from any computer with an internet connection
<muessigb> oh... i left the softwarecenter window alone, and then 10 mins later it's displaying gnu c compiler :D
<TJ-> amel: hmmm, it might be using a slightly different name: "sudo find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -name 'nvidia*'  "
<muessigb> thanks, anyways
<amel> clear
<amel> sorry about the clear lol
<TJ-> Abbott: Yes, if the firewall prevents any other connections that's the only way. You can configure a VPS with the proxy/relay which you connect to from your roving PC
<TJ-> amel: I think it will be "nvidia_331"
<Abbott> I will start reading into it. Do you have any specific programs you would suggest I look at for setting this up?
<muessigb> ah well one more thing
<TJ-> Abbott: "stunnel" would be the best bet, to set up a TLS tunnel on port 443 of your remote proxy/relay server that the internal PC connects out to.
<amel> TJ: nothing comes up when i add sudo find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -name 'nvidia*
<TJ-> amel: "uname -r"
<TJ-> amel: According to the installation output it installed to "/lib/modules/3.11.0-15-generic/updates/dkms/" so check that directory. Or take a punt on "sudo modprobe nvidia_331 && lsmod | grep nvidia"
<rustuptwist> how do i access this channel via a web browser?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Is the PC connected to the network now?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: yes need channel address
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Then you can install xchat with "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<vtreyntby> hello I got tis https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Fix released]
<vtreyntby> is it resolved?
<amel> TJ: it is in the directory
<amel> i see bbswitch.ko and nvidia_331.ko
<TJ-> amel:  "sudo modprobe nvidia_331 && lsmod | grep nvidia"
<rustuptwist> TJ-: unable to locate package xcaht
<rustuptwist> xchat
<amel> TJ: i did it now what
<TJ-> amel: It is loaded, so start the display manager :)
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Ahhh OK, it's in the universe repository... I thought that was enabled in the Live environment though
<TJ-> rustuptwist: which version of Ubuntu is that? 12.04 ?
<rustuptwist> yes
<amel> TJ: sorry im a noob but how do i start the display manager... im not quiet sure i know what u mean
<amel> lol
<TJ-> amel: The display manager is the process that starts the GUI ... "sudo service lightdm start"
<rustuptwist> how do i acess this channel via the web
<amel> TJ: its says job is already running: lightdm
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Not sure, I think you'd need a Java applet, unless there's something in HTML5 + Javascript
<bprompt> rustuptwist:    http://webchat.freenode.net/  <-- no need for java
<genii> rustuptwist: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=zipit
<TJ-> amel: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<samertm> hey all
<samertm> on 13.10, when I start up
<samertm> after the ubuntu splash screen
<samertm> it says "no suitable kernel module found [fail]"
<samertm> and x shuts down
<samertm> has anyone run into this?
<rustuptwisted> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840242/
<samertm> it works in recovery mode
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK, so the USB is /dev/sdb ... it has a partition on it so lets get info on it: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<phil-ns> samertm: while attempting to boot x, can you ALT F2 and get to a root terminal?
<samertm> "No suitable module for running kernel found"
<samertm> yes, I can get to the TTYs
<samertm> phil-ns
<phil-ns> samertm: mabye its grub, maybe it has no kernels listed
<phil-ns> could try update-grub at the terminal
<samertm> phil-ns: okay. from the tty or from the grub terminal?
<phil-ns> from the tty
<rustuptwisted> TJ-: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1   *         128    15390269     7695071    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<phil-ns> watch its output, see what kernels it lists
<samertm> phil-ns: it lists "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-15-generic \n Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-15-generic", and it also lists the kernel 3.11.0-12-generic
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK, "sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=100M"  .... and wait until it has finished copying
<Bray90820> Is there any way to have a bash script run after a Bluetooth device connects
<phil-ns> samertm: does that match what grub is showing you at boot?
<samertm> phil-ns: yes
<phil-ns> boo
<samertm> yah D:
<samertm> the weird part is that it sometimes works
<samertm> like, the 3.11.0-15 kernel never worked
<TJ-> Bray90820: Yes, using udev... you'd want to add a script in "/etc/udev/rules.d/"
<samertm> but sometimes 3.11.0-12 worked
<samertm> but it isn't anymore
<samertm> and yesterday I restarted a bunch of times using "sudo shutdown -r now"
<samertm> and then 3.11.0-12 worked
<samertm> but I tried that today and it keeps crashing
<Bray90820> TJ-: would i just ad the commands to that file
<phil-ns> samertm: you can get X in recovery tho right?
<Toph> on Ubuntu 13.10 I'm setting up a dual monitor system,, one monitor through my DVI port , the other through my serial port. The computer sees both monitor but only displays on the one through the serial port. Can I correct this?
<phil-ns> samertm: if so, you could install and run boot-repair
<BetaSoul> With the opensource ATI graphics driver, how do I turn off the discrete(ATI) graphics chip? the fglrx driver crashes unity.
<samertm> phil-ns: okay
<samertm> thanks for the help :D
<Bray90820> TJ-: it's a directory so then would i just add the file to the directory?
<TJ-> Bray90820: No, you'd add a udev config file in that directory that matches the ID of the bluetooth device, and on the ADD event, runs your custom shell script
<Bray90820> TJ-: i am kinda a nube
<TJ-> Bray90820: "man udev" and see the section "Rules files"; use that as a basis for searching for examples on the web
<TJ-> Bray90820: "udev" is the userspace device daemon, it receives device events from the Linux kernel and acts on them
<Bray90820> TJ-: Well i am not even sure if this is what i want
<Bray90820> I'll enplane my issue
<TJ-> Toph: I don't know of any PC that displays video output on a serial port! I suspect you really mean a VGA port (15-pin d-sub connector)
<Toph> TJ-,,, sorry,, i do mean a VGA port
<samertm> phil-ns: I found a similar problem on askubuntu
<Abbott> Thank you very much TJ-!
<samertm> they said that they had to remove the fglrx-legacy driver
<TJ-> Toph: System Settings > Displays
<samertm> and I'm using an ATI card
<samertm> here goes nothing~
<Toph> TJ-,,, yes,, i followed online suggestions there.. without any luck
<Bray90820> I have a bash script for the scrolling on my Wireless mouse and i basically want it to run at start up. If i set it to run at start up it doesn't work because i need to click a button on the mouse to get ubuntu to recognize it
<rustuptwist> TJ-: that last command wasnt downloading anything from net was it?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: the "sudo dd ..."? no, it is copying the 3.97GB sda4 over to the USB
<Bray90820> TJ-: I have a bash script for the scrolling on my Wireless mouse and i basically want it to run at start up. If i set it to run at start up it doesn't work because i need to click a button on the mouse to get ubuntu to recognize it
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok didnt think so, had to restart net connection
<TJ-> Bray90820: by 'startup' do you mean after the mouse has connected?
<Bray90820> I meny when i start the computer
<rustuptwist> TJ-: finished copying
<jcrza> It seems like whenever I wget something on my ubuntu server it's corrupt
<jcrza> I have no idea what's going on
<Bray90820> TJ-: i ment when i start the computer
<TJ-> Bray90820: It is possible to call custom scripts from "/etc/rc.local" at start-up, that is the last script-file to be processed.
<rustuptwisted> TJ-: 40+1 records in 40+1 records out 4260716544 bytes (4.3 GB) copied, 559.922 s, 7.6 MB/s
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK ... now let's ensure there is no corruption; we'll generate a hash which must be identical on both: "sudo md5sum /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb1"
<Bray90820> TJ-: i know how to start a bash script at startup but if i do that then the script fails because I need to click a button on my mouse for it to be recognized
<TJ-> rustuptwist: That'll take a few minutes, but the 2 lines should contain identical MD5 hash values... if so, we can go ahead with manipulating the partition table
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok
<samertm> phil-ns: turns out that x crashes when I sign in through recovery mode
<TJ-> Bray90820: So, the mouse won't have connected at that point. That was why I asked. Is it the case that pressing the button on the mouse causes it to connect to the PC?
<samertm> but it takes me back to lightdm
<Vince74> ciao
<Vince74> !list
<ubottu> Vince74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bray90820> TJ-: from the information i can find apparently it's in sort of a sleep state
<glitsj16> Bray90820: why not add the script to your session 'Startup Applications'?
<TJ-> Bray90820: I suspect then that it does a bluetooth connect when you press the button, which takes us back to using udev. You can monitor it to find out. Have the mouse off/disconnected/asleep, then at a terminal do "udevadm monitor --kernel --property --subsystem-match=bluetooth" and then connect/wake the mouse. You should see a bunch of events which tell you what is happening. It it is connecting, you can use those as the basis of a udev rules file in "/etc/udev/
<TJ-> rules.d/" that will execute your own script
<Lauxley> Hi, i'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 but when i do do-release-upgrade i get an error : "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." how can i find out what's going on ?
<Bray90820> glitsj16: The script will fail because it the mouse isn't really connected
<glitsj16> Bray90820: you can programmatically let it click the button you need with xdotool
<rustuptwist> TJ-:   the two numbers are different, vastly different
<Lauxley> here is the end of the log : http://dpaste.com/1575786/
<Bray90820> I'm not sure if the script will execute before the button is clicked
<donvito> is it possible to change cpu frequency from 3.0 to 2.4 on ubuntu machine?
<Bray90820> glitsj16: I'm not sure if the script will execute before the button is clicked
<TJ-> rustuptwist: aha, that's my fault! sorry, just realised that the sdb1 partition is larger than the source partition!
<bekks> Lauxley: Pastebin the entire output of "sudo apt-get update" please.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yeah I was kinda wondering about size difference. ok what next
<glitsj16> Bray90820: i might be misunderstanding the issue, but i mean you can let the script itself click your mouse without your manual intervention
<Bray90820> glitsj16: is that possible with a bash script?
<sup3rman> anyone know which package has the acer special keys support?
<glitsj16> Bray90820: yes, look at xdotool
<Lauxley> bekks: http://pastebin.com/gaGh37RZ
<TJ-> rustuptwist: let's redo the MD5 on sdb1 but use the correct length! "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 bs=4096 count=1040214 | md5sum"
<bekks> Lauxley: Use ppa-purge to disable all non-default repos, and remove all packages installed from those repos. Note down the repos and the packages you've installed, and try the upgrade again.
<rustuptwist> TJ-: the USB is only 8gb
<sup3rman> they seem to come with ubuntu, but not some ubuntu-based distros
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes, which is twice as big as the partition we copied. So this new command reads the exact amount of data in the file-system
<Lauxley> bekks: thx for your time, will try that, is there a way to automatically remove them though, because there is no way i can tell what package i installed from what repo
<glitsj16> Bray90820: the comand would be something like "xdotool click 1" .. Left mouse is 1, middle is 2, right is 3, wheel up is 4, wheel down is 5
<Bray90820> glitsj16: that may not work because it won't be able to find a mouse to click
<TJ-> glitsj16: I think the objective is to auto-run the script *after* the bluetooth mouse has connected
<Bray90820> glitsj16: that is a soft click i may need a hard click
<King_DuckZ> hello, can somebody help me starting idmapd (for nfs4) on ubuntu please? on some website I see I have to add NEED_IDMAPD="yes", on my system I just do systemctl enable rpc-idmapd... how to do that on ubuntu?
<glitsj16> TJ-: Bray90820: ow okay, ignore please, apologies for the confusion
<Bray90820> TJ-: I am a complete noob with this stuff as you can tell
<King_DuckZ> I added the NEED_IDMAPD to /etc/default/nfs-common but when I mount the nfs share I still see the wrong uid/gid
<rustuptwist> TJ-: how long do you think before we are ready to do the install?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Once this MD5 is confirmed, it should take no more than 10 minutes to re-partition and put the data back in a logical partition, and then you'll be able to install
<rustuptwisted> TJ-: 1040214+0 records in 1040214+0 records out 4260716544 bytes (4.3 GB) copied, 183.606 s, 23.2 MB/s 48db8a8382033443892b921e5a1bca07  -
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Does that MD5 sum match the one for sda4 you generated earlier?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Fab! we can get on then! You can start gparted again Alt+F2 then "gksudo gparted"
<TJ-> rustuptwist: First, ensure you have the sda hard disk selected (not the USB sdb!)
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Next, delete sda4 (the 3.9GB) primary partition
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Now Create a new Extended partition (you'll have to figure that out as you go, based on what you see)
<amel> TJ: ive done sudo service lightdm restart but all i got was a black screen
<bekks> Lauxley: you can use ppa-purge and log the output.
<TJ-> amel: Check the logs at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for indications of (EE)rrors
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  select the unallocated one, that we created earlier 104.gb or the sda2 174gb?
<Bray90820> TJ-: Can you explain udev a bit more
<amel> TJ: i was forced too do sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<TJ-> rustuptwist: The 104GB, the space we created
<amel> that was the only way to get back on here
<Atomix26> yo
<amel> i also did sudo apt-get remove --purge
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok i am deleting the sda4 (HP TOOLS) 3.97 partition, correct
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Once you've created the Extended to use all that space, then Create a Logical partition inside it and set its "New size" to 4064 MiB
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Correct; (delete sda4 HP TOOLS)
<Lauxley> bekks: the packages i'm supposed to purge are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ right ?
<bekks> Lauxley: The repos, not the packages.
<Lauxley> bekks: heh yeah the repos
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok let me be certain: 1. delete 3.97 first, then 2. create a new extended partition somewhere, or in the 104gb unallocated space?
<amel> TJ: i didnt see any errors on the logs
<jackDanielsSon> Hello guys I may have some questions in a few if you all dont mind. but for now I'm just chilling here
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Correct. 1. delete sda4    2. create Extended partition in the 104GB free space    3. Create Logical partition of 4064MiB
<King_DuckZ> so, nobody knows how to start idmapd?
<Lauxley> bekks: sorry i can't figure out what the repo name is ..
<Lauxley> from the file name
<bekks> Lauxley: Then look into the file.
<Lauxley> and now i feel stupid..
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  so in the new 104gb unallocated add a new parition of 4064mib that is logical
<samertm> phil-ns: turns out my ~/.Xauthority was owned by root:root
<amel> did anybody here manage to install the nvidia gtx660m driver on ubuntu successfully???????
<samertm> and
<samertm> I changed it back to me and now it works
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Correct
<Lauxley> bekks: there is only urls in those files
<Bashing-om> jackDanielsSon: Sure, Hang loose and see what you can learn, all questions are welcome, - thoughtfull questions even more so.
<phil-ns> samertm: ha! I went through the same thing just last week.
<rustuptwist> TJ-: align to: MiB or cylinder or none
<rustuptwist> ?
<phil-ns> I should have remembered that...I just had to blow it away and reboot.
<samertm> phil-ns: haha thanks for the help
<samertm> phil-ns: also, would that be an X bug or that the expected behavior?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: MiB
<phil-ns> samertm: happened to me when I decided to get rid of gnome and go to xfce to get real lightweight.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  filesystem: ? ext2?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: No, NTFS. Once you've Applied the changes tell me the name of the new logical partition, I'm expecting it'll be sda5
<tpchuckles> @seek genji
<amel> TJ: is there nothing we can do to fix this gfx driver issue?
<Lauxley> bekks: nvm got it
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  lets make sure all the setting are correct. Free space preceding (MiB) 1, New Size (MiB) 4064, Free space following (MiB) 102935, Align to: MiB, Create as: Logical Partition, File System: ntfs, Label: blank
<rustuptwist> good to go?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Correct
<TJ-> amel: The log files will usually reveal some issue if it fails, they're very verbose.
<amel> TJ: when i add them in the terminal nothing comes up.
<amel> TJ: and when i checked manually in the folder locations i didnt see anything then eather
<micros> hi
<micros> hello. i am sending my process sigterm and the handler runs as expected. the last line of the handler is exit(0); yet the exit status $? seems to indicate 137 (128+9 = sigkill) any ideas? the process sending sigterm is a child of the parent. the parent exits and then the child prints the return code and exits as well.
<TJ-> amel: can you pastebin the result of "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg*"
<amel> TJ: sure
<micros> would it matter if sudo calls the parent and the return status is from sudo?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok sda5 is 3.97gb, sda3 (recovery) is 14.56gb, sda4 is 104.49gb, sda1 is 199mib, sda2 is 174gb, unallocated 100.52gb but that unallocated and the sda5 seem to be under the sda4 partition, hierarchically speaking. All good?
<amel> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840521/
<TJ-> rustuptwist: That's great. You can exit gparted now, and then use the terminal to copy HP file-system back using "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sda5 bs=4096 count=1040214"
<glitsj16> amel: you need a space between ls and -latr
<TJ-> amel: can you pastebin the result of "ls -latr /var/log/Xorg*"  --- upper-case X
<TJ-> glitsj16: thanks :)
<patarr> anyone know if I can hook up 3 displays to Ubuntu using 2 off a PCI Nvidia, and one off the onboard Intel?
<glitsj16> TJ-: np :)
<amel> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840538/
<neredsenvy> Using Gnome Tweak Tool or something else is it possible to change UI Scaling for specific monitor. I have two monitors one is 15" 1444xN and other is 32" 1920xN on my second monitor the UI Scaling is at 100% and it looks ok but it's nasty for work.
<TJ-> amel: Those log files indicate you've managed to start multiple X servers at different times (by the numeric suffix). I'd guess the ".0" log-files are the initial X server startup and the ".1" might be the fail-safe log.
<neredsenvy> Now Gnome Tweak tool allows you to set UI Scaling under Desktop but it does this for all screens so I endup with good looking UI/Text on 32" screen and very small text in main screen.
<Lauxley> bekks: sorry i'm stuck again, http://pastebin.com/rXbW9czm, ppa-purge ppa:jcfp/ppa worked, but i can't figure out the other repos name :/
<TJ-> amel: Can you try pastebin-ing "Xorg.0.log"
<amel> TJ: the file it self or from the terminal?
<bekks> Lauxley: Just try https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu as the repo name to be removed by ppa-purge
<TJ-> amel: The contents of the file... you should be able to do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Lauxley> bekks: could not find package list for PPA
<bekks> Lauxley: Can you pastebin the entire output please?
<amel> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840572/
<glitsj16> King_DuckZ: did you restart imapd after making the changes to /etc/default/nfs-common? sudo service imapd restart should do it ..
<Lauxley> bekks: http://pastebin.com/tVzV6iJq
<bekks> Lauxley: you could try removing the PPA from the software-center, as you installed it from there.
<Lauxley> bekks: but then it won't purge the packages i installed from it ?
<bekks> Lauxley: correct
<Lauxley> bekks: ill try that anyway
<bekks> Lauxley: you could use synaptic then to remove all packages that are "locally" installed afterwards.
<tiblock> Hi. Im newbie in linux and i have question about how it works. Official drivers for video cards dont work in latest ubuntu because they is not opensource and made for "current" xorg server/kernel/dependencies. So you need dependencies that was "current" when driver was made. Is that correct?
<micros> if a child sends a parent sigterm, and the parent handler catches it and calls exit(0); shouldnt the exit status $? of the process be 0?  I am receiving 137 (128+9 == sigkill). very strange. ideas? thanks.
<shinobi_one> Question: Will it be easier to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 or from 13.10 to 14.04?
<Lauxley> bekks: ok thx ill check it out
<bekks> micros: why do you think that's strange?
<shinobi_one> I'm going to be installing a Server version of Ubuntu, just need to know if 13.10 to 14.04 is easier than 12.04 to 14.04 :)
<bekks> shinobi_one: It's basically the same - just one step.
<glitsj16> shinobi_one: both will need 1 jump so it shouldn't make any difference
<micros> well, i sent sigterm and called exit with 0. so i would have expected the exit status to be 0. if i hadnt exited, i would have expected 143 (sigterm)... not sure how 137 (sigkill) got involved.
<daftykins> shinobi_one: LTS releases can only be upgraded between once 14.04 gets a .1 release usually i think
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  net connection on laptop dropped so cant paste results. what are we looking for?
<TJ-> amel: Right! You've got a dual GPU PC with an Intel+Nvidia 'bumblebee' configuration. The Intel driver is loading but the nvidia driver is no-where to be seen, possibly because you're deleted it. I also don't see the open-source nouveau driver, which suggests it is blacklisted still
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Did you start the 'dd' copy from sdb1 to sda5 ?
<shinobi_one> daftykins: I don't understand what you mean, sorry.
<amel> TJ: i i deleted it a few minutes ago cause i had a black screen
<shinobi_one> bekks, glitsj16: you're saying it I won't have to do extra work in either case? Both have a straight upgrade to 14.04?
<bekks> shinobi_one: correct.
<micros> so is this strange, or normal behavior?
<daftykins> shinobi_one: so after some time, 14.04 will reach a 14.04.1 (sort of like Windows getting a first Service Pack) - that's when 12.04.x can be upgraded directly to 14.04
<TJ-> amel: That isn't the correct approach, you can't fix it if you remove the driver ;)
<bekks> micros: I'd consider that to be "normal".
<micros> how come?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: the last command you gave me sudo dd if=/dev....
<amel> TJ: true lol, how can i fix it?
<shinobi_one> daftykins: ahhh gotcha.. but 13.10 should go direct to 14.04 ?
<shinobi_one> daftykins: without this wait?
<amel> TJ: and hopefully now that you know i have 2 graphic cards itll be easier to fix it
<rustuptwist> TJ-: 4.3gb copied 197.538 s, 21.6 MB/s
<bekks> micros: I consider everything else rather than the child exiting itself with exit(0) to be forced somehow, resulting in a non.zero exit code.
<daftykins> shinobi_one: ultimately, what are you setting up a server for?
<shinobi_one> daftykins: a code repository among other things, needs to be a server :P
<micros> in this case, it was the parent though
<daftykins> shinobi_one: ok - and how many times do you like doing things, to get them working?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Great! OK ... you can "Install Ubuntu" now and it'll see there's that 104GB of unallocated space to use
<micros> child sent the parent sigterm, parent caught it and exited with 0. so why 137 when i echo $?
<Lauxley> bekks: so i disabled the repo, removed the 'local' packages in synaptic (there was only skype and steam), and still get the same exact error when i run do-release-upgrade
<micros> that doesnt sound expected at all
<bekks> micros: sigterm is non-zero.
<bekks> Lauxley: Then pastebin the output again...
<shinobi_one> daftykins: once 14.04 comes out i'll just stay on LTS
<bekks> Lauxley: along with sudo apt-get update
<TJ-> micros: Are you sure your signal-handler caught the signal; 137 is the SIGTERM exit code when there is no handler
<bekks> shinobi_one: Just use 12.04 and decide until 2017 wether you want to update or not.
<micros> ok, lets rephrase. if you dont catch a signal like sigterm and exit, then $? would be 143, sigterm, right?  if you catch the signal and then exit with exit(0) from the context of the signal handler, would the program return status be 0 or something else? maybe my expectation of exiting from a signal handler is wrong
<micros> 137 is sigkill
<shinobi_one> bekks: but it's only ~ a few months until 14.04 :D
<micros> 143 is sigterm
<TJ-> micros: sorry, I meant 143 is the exit code for SIGTERM ... so something is KILLing your process
<micros> defintely caught. i see logoutput
<bekks> shinobi_one: And?
<micros> how can i come to know what?
<micros> i cant imagine why
<daftykins> shinobi_one: i personally don't like upgrades at all, so you could play with whichever you like, make notes as you go for what you do, then if the worst comes to the worst, starting from scratch with 14.04 will be smooth playing \o/
<shinobi_one> bekks: i'm a stickler for new and improved ;)
<bekks> shinobi_one: Then why do you want to use LTS? :)
<shinobi_one> bekks: because new and improved on *sever* means i want LTS but the latest LTS, not necessarily the latest ubuntu, just latest LTS
 * Korny scratches his head
<bekks> shinobi_one: The latest LTS is 12.04
<shinobi_one> bekks: for a few more months yes
<bekks> shinobi_one: And thats it. Currently, 12.04 is the latest.
<shinobi_one> bekks: if 12.04 to 14.04 is the same jump (amount of work for me) as 13.10 to 14.04, i'll probably roll 12.04 until 14.04 comes out
<Korny> its not like 12.04 is so far behind anyhow, it has the latest kernal and all security upgrades.  Big difference in the UI honestly
<shinobi_one> Korny: which I don't mind because I'm talking server
<bekks> Korny: Shiny new colors in the PTY - it is going to be a server :)
<shinobi_one> lol
<Korny> meh my "server" still has a ui
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  message: 'Unmount partitions that are in use?' The installer has detected that the followiing disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sdb'  what to do unmount before continuing
<amel> TJ: any ideas?
<shinobi_one> Korny: mine doesn't. unless you consider what bekks is saying lol
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes, umount the USB, its not needed any longer
<Lauxley> bekks: http://pastebin.com/yq7febgD
<TJ-> amel: Ensure the drivers are correctly installed (again), reboot to clean things up, if/when the GUI doesn't start correctly switch to TTY1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1 (which should get you a text console) and then investigate the most recent log-files for Xorg. If there is no text console, just a black screen, you'll need to force the uvesafb driver to load from the GRUB menu option in order to have a console framebuffer.
<bekks> Lauxley: Remove the backports repo and all packages from there.
<Korny> Is it sad that I let my son play with an old computer that I just took apart as a toy :)
<TJ-> micros: Are you running your process in a container?
<shinobi_one> anyone got a link for 12.04.3-server-amd64.iso ?
<jhutchins> rustuptwist: I'd probably just reboot the installer, that shouldn't happen.
<shinobi_one> When I wget the link from ubuntu.com it ends up here http://isos.ubuntu.mirror.constant.com//saucy/ubuntu-13.10-server-i386.iso
<shinobi_one> which sccares me
<bekks> shinobi_one: Why?
<neredsenvy> Why do I have to run nautilus as sudo from terminal anytime I wish to copy files to one of my folders
<Lauxley> bekks: could i avoid this with a bootable up to date cd ?
<shinobi_one> bekks: it should be 12.04.3
<neredsenvy> Is there a way I can make it so that anytime I run the file explorer it starts as sudo
<shinobi_one> bekks: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts that's the URL i am wget-ing
<TJ-> shinobi_one: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<bekks> shinobi_one: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/precise/daily/current/
<jhutchins> Lauxley: pastebin.com is blocked.
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> neredsenvy: that should not be needed. you are doing something wrong in general
<k1l> shinobi_one: there is some issue with some java or whatever you need for the homepage when wgetting
<amel> TJ: lol oh how i wish i knew what all that means. I can switch to TTY1, that how i deleted the drivers in the first place..but as far as investigating  Xorg idk what im looking for or what to do there :/
<k1l> shinobi_one: just use the direct image links
<neredsenvy> k1l: I don't understand why this is happening because I'm using the acc I created on installation shouldnt it have root access
<k1l> neredsenvy: no
<shinobi_one> k1l: yeah that's what I was looking for, thanks TJ- and bekks
<TJ-> shinobi_one: At the link I gave you, there's a plain download link for 64-bit server image
<neredsenvy> k1l: So I have to make my acc root : P
<k1l> neredsenvy: that is a user. and running blindly everything with sudo is a bad idea.
<k1l> neredsenvy: no. you dont need to put files in the gui, where you need root permission. and using sudo for gui is twice as bad
<donvito> how can i see processess how much cpu are using?
<k1l> neredsenvy: you are really really going to break your system
<shinobi_one> donvito: `top`
<TJ-> amel: That's good. With the nvidia drivers installed, and having done a reboot, if the GUI doesn't properly start then switch to TTY1 and then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" so someone here can see the actual live problem
<k1l> donvito: see top (or htop) in terminal. or use the systemmonitor in gui
<neredsenvy> k1l: It's annoying because every time I need file explorer to copy/move files in my var/rails/www directory I need to run sudo nautilus but after 10min I will forget I launched it from console and then i close that console and GUI window closes with it
<k1l> neredsenvy: you are using the atom bomb to shoot onto a bird. make a setup with users and groups that works in that case
<NetCatty> hi
<greeter> greetings NetCatty
<neredsenvy> Oh well it's back to Windows 8 for me this is to much of productivity bummer
<amel> TJ: but when i get into TTY1 how will i get back here if the screen is black. i literally cant see a thing.
<Lauxley> bekks: no luck, but now that i think about it, i had to manually install a backport for my network card to work, could this be the problem ?
<bekks> Lauxley: yes
<k1l> neredsenvy: no, just take 2 minutes to think about it and put your user in a group that got write access in that folders
<genii> neredsenvy: If you have a console open to run it this way, why not just move the files you need by: sudo cp    or sudo mv    ...?
<Lauxley> bekks: in my kernel or something, not sure
<kingfisher64> what do others use as a system backup/snapshot? I've downloaded timeshift to try.
<k1l> neredsenvy: dont blame ubuntu when you break all security systems just because you dont have a clue
<donvito> how to kill users in sshd?
<neredsenvy> k1l: I don't really have anything on Ubuntu/This PC I just use it for RubyMine IDE and nothing that important on it so a failure would not present any loss
<Lauxley> bekks: this is what i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840725/
<TJ-> amel: Use a command-line IRC client
 * Korny hides in a corner after setting his storage directories to 777 :/
<Jordan_U> donvito: I don't understand your question. Could you please rephrase it, *and* tell us your end goal?
<donvito> i need to kill active users logged via sshd
<Korny> why not just restart the sshd dameon?
<k1l> neredsenvy: user and groups rights are really basic linux stuff. if you dont like that dont use linux, that is all.
<TJ-> amel: irssi or weechat are popular
<donvito> how to restart sshd daemon?
<neredsenvy> What annoys me is I run sublime text via GUI and then I can't save/edit any files under my var/www folder ...
<k1l> neredsenvy: again: put your user in the group that is owner of that folder and files
<k1l> !permissions | neredsenvy
<ubottu> neredsenvy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Korny> sudo service ssh restart ?
<glitsj16> kingfisher64: i use timeshift, very happy with it .. as with all backup software it's a good idea to do some testing, including the restore functionality so you know what to do when needed
<TJ-> neredsenvy: Then you need to amend ownership permissions. Your editing user needs to be a member of the group that owns /var/www/, and that directory and its contents all need "chmod -R g+w ..." permissions
<donvito> nope the users are still loged in
<Korny> sudo service ssh stop ?
<amel> TJ: installing irssi now... after that then ill install sudo apt-get nvidia-current 331?
<jayar> how do i put sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer on a usb flash so i can install it on my laptop?
<Korny> if you stop the service it should disconnect them
<kingfisher64> i'm saving over a local network, I imagine that's ok with timeshift glitsj16?
<donvito> it will disconect me too
<Korny> lol
<Korny> well that restart should have as well
<kalekip1_> Does anybody know how I can make my gnome terminal semi-transparent? I'm on 13.10 and I don't have the "background" tab everybody talks about.
<donvito> thats not the answer i want
<donvito> dude
<glitsj16> kingfisher64: sure, that's a supported backup location
<Lauxley> bekks: at this point i think i should just format my system drive and install from a fresh CD right ?
<Lauxley> i basically lost all my apps anyway ..
<TJ-> amel: No, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<Korny> You didn't say you were remote....
<kingfisher64> there's a ton of options in Ubuntu. Enjoyed my first week with the system glitsj16.
<kalekip1_> My terminal was previously semi-transparent, but not anymore. I can't remember what I did to make it transparent.
<amel> TJ: okone last question.. how will i use pastbinit on TTy1
<Jordan_U> donvito: Korny: Just stopping sshd doesn't close existing connections.
<glitsj16> kingfisher64: :) true, options might make it confusing at first, but that'll get better every day as you get to know your system
<TJ-> amel: just as I showed you earlier, no different. It'll report the pastebin URL, which you can type into the IRC session. Remember, you can start the IRC client on TTY2 or TTY3 etc.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: gnome-terminal?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Yes, the transparency :/
<Jordan_U> donvito: Why are you trying to log off all users (except yourself?) that are logged in via ssh?
<donvito> my username was logged 3 times
<kingfisher64> only other thing I've got to get is a power management app with a GUI (if possible). any recommendations?
<donvito> so i killed 2 sessions of me
<donvito> i found solution
<donvito> Jordan_U i can do whatever i like in my server, if u know the answer just asnwer it
<amel> TJ: ok ill try my best
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: right-click should give you 'profiles' > profile preferences .. then it's the background tab iirc
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Is it installing now?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Yes, but I don't see that tab. :/
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I looked everywhere on the internet, I can't seem to find it.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I have every tab except that one -.-
<Jordan_U> donvito: The answer depends on your end goal. See http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: odd, did you try purging the settings and start afresh yet?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: A fresh version?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: not of the app itself, but its settings
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: No, where can I do that?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: hang on, i'm on a different terminal emulator so i need to check where it saves its prefs
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: OK, take your time ;)
<NetCatty> has someone managed to install the otter-browser on buntu13.10? I cant get it to work. I allways shows me error messages regarding broken dependencys( qt5) and so on although qt5 is installed :/
<rustuptwist_> TJ-: Got disco'ed for a minute. Did you ask me a question
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Is it installing now?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: ah, the settings of gnome-terminal are in gconf, so you'll need something like gconf-editor to get at those, you might need to install that if you don't have it yet
<rustuptwist> TJ-: Yeah. Quite slow. I should have use edubuntu disc as that is the ultimate goal but...
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I have it. I will look into that. Any idea where I should look at?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: apps > gnome-terminal
<TJ-> rustuptwist: At least its working! I'm off now, hope it completes OK.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Nope, not found D:
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default/background_type to be exact
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yes your right. And thanks so much. Forget to. Thank you
<rustuptwist> Thank you TJ-
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I don't have it at all :/
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I found something in /Org/
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: dconf?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Yes :3
<SweetGuM> hi. i just installed Ubuntu 13 on my laptop... and theres no Enable WIreless networking option in the network icon (its an empty triangle).. there are no properiety drivers. can someone help?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: /org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles:/(hash)
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: could be i still have a version of gnome-terminal with some mold and it apparently moved over to dconf, sorry for the confusion
<Bashing-om> SweetGuM: Maybe, I can help. Do you have a wired connection on that laptop ?
<SweetGuM> Yes
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I have no idea what to do now. I see "background-color" and "backgroubd-binding".
<kalekip1_> bgcolor is rgb(0,0,0)
<wotan147> People I am under 12.04 KDE 4.12 when I connect external Harddrive and mount it with the graphical utility of KDE it will mount as root
<wotan147> this is an ext4 harddrive another one, ntfs will belong to user
<wotan147> how do I tell the utility to mount as user
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: not sure, i only know the old key, that was called background_type --> transparent
<Bashing-om> SweetGuM: try: terminal command -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade ; activate the "Additional Drivers" utility and install the recommended driver(s).
<NetCatty> can someone plz have a look at it: http://pastebin.sabayon.org/pastie/16354
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Can I just add the key?
<SweetGuM> Bahsing-om: Oops, I understood you wrong. There is a ethernet port in the laptop, although its not connected...
<SweetGuM> Bashin-om: or is it that sudo apt-get update doesnt need a connection?
<k1l> SweetGuM: sure it does need internet
<SweetGuM> yeah.. no wired connection in this room
<ofhc> my sound stopped working, can someone help?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: that would be much help i think, as the schema wouldn't know what to do with it if it isn't there .. puzzling for such a small change .. trying won't hurt though
<ofhc> i can play front_center.wav from the terminal
<ofhc> but nothing else works
<glitsj16> *wouldn't
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: It doesn't seem to have the ability to add a key :/
<Bashing-om> SweetGuM: Sorry, I do not have the skills to advise you how to install the wireless driver from an external means/ The easy thing is as described ( maybe take the laptop to a wired connection ??).
<SweetGuM> ok, ill do that
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I found something else. background-color
<SweetGuM> so i just run sudo-apt get update
<samertm> hey all
<samertm> my keyboard doesn't have a super button
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: it's a HEX(?) with 12 characters
<samertm> are there any other dash shortcuts/is there anyway for me to set a dash shortcut?
<SweetGuM> Bashing-om: how do i  activate "Additional Drivers"
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: that won't give you transparency
<k1l> samertm: its the windows key
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Then I'm lost. :(
<ofhc> anyone?
<Bashing-om> SweetGuM: Yeah, after establishing a wired connection -> update/upgrade and Additional Utilities. Will find the driver ya need and install it.
<Jordan_U> wotan147: Ext4 filesystems have stanadard *NIX permissions, the cleanest solution to this problem would probably be to allow world read+write to all files / directories on this external drive, but it depends on what type of files the drive contains. Do *not* simply chmod -R without thinking about the possible negative consequences.
<samertm> k1l: I don't have a windows key :P I'm on a model m
<SweetGuM> k thx
<ofhc> anyone able to help?
<k1l> samertm: hmm, well
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Do you know any gnome-terminal alternative? Or can I reinstall it or something?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: did you try purge/reinstalling gnome-terminal yet?
<kalekip1_> :P
<glitsj16> :p
<samertm> :P
<kalekip1_> I'll just google on how to do that ;p
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: sudo apt-get purge gnome-terminal && sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<Bashing-om> SweetGuM: I run xfce4 not familiar with the standard install, try software Center ->Software sources -> drop down menu option (??).
<kalekip1_> oh ty :P
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: fyi, you can install any terminal emulator you like, gnome-terminal is only the default one
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I really like it with transparency. That's all I want, but even that seems to be quite hard.
<samertm> kalekip1_: if you need suggestions, apparently people like terminator
<samertm> (I don't, but apparently other people do :P)
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: xfce4-terminal also does transparency, to name one alternative .. most do
<elias_> join #pool
<elias_> #join pool
<kalekip1_> Argh, I wish somebody just knew why I don't have the background tab.
<kalekip1_> *sigh* https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=698544
<ubottu> Gnome bug 698544 in Profiles "Background configuration is missing in terminal profile editor" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: nice find .. i'd try xfce4-terminal and forget about the gnome one, in usage you won't see any difference
<kalekip1_> Why isn't this just a standard feature?
<kalekip1_> Everybody likes a transparent terminal, right?
<kalekip1_> >.<
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: ask the gnome devs :) i know i do yes
<bprompt> kalekip1_:    many terminal apps out there for you to do just that, I have konsole and it allows that, it's just not my terminal app, I use mrxvt, though it allows that too, I like black :P
<kalekip1_> I think I know why now. I upgraded from 13.04 to .10 >.<
<kalekip1_> I regret it. Yes, just because of this. haha
<BetaSoul> Has any one very gotten an ATI Radeon  HD 5650 mobility/intel combo to switch inputs?
<BetaSoul> Ever?
<UltimateNate> Hey how do i login into mysql database? Do i need to install something for SQL Database?
<phil-ns> mysql client
<phil-ns> then its mysql -h server -u username -p password
<UltimateNate> do i need the server aswell?
<phil-ns> heh
<phil-ns> well, the point of using a database client would be to pull or manipulate some data.
<phil-ns> eirgo, you'll need a database of data to play with, if you don't have a public one (or part of a hosting package you own) then yeah, you'll need to install the server part too.
<phil-ns> if the idea is to learn sql, then install the whole mysql package
<phil-ns> make sure to install mysql-admin, its a pretty decent front end for setting up fields/tables/databases
<UltimateNate> Well im trying to set up Unrealircd
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Can't I just downgrade the gnome-terminal? Christian Metz removed it in Ubuntu 13.10, because he thinks that it's useless. -.-
<stuppy> Hello. In the process of upgrading my 'test' partition from 13.04 to 13.10 before testing another change, and durring the large, long download the screen locked and now it's stuck. Will not respond to offer password prompt. I tried A
<stuppy> CTL
<daftykins> stuppy: tried a CTL? ?
<daftykins> SSH?
<stuppy> ctl+alt+F1 > < ctl+alt+F7 switching to see if it would kick it out but no luck. Anyone have a
<stuppy> lead on a fix for this?
<stuppy> sorry about the broken lines. First time with andIRC for android.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: you can try, i don't know the actual dependencies of gnome-terminal .. if you can you'd need to put the package on 'hold' to keep it from upgrading, you can do that with sudo apt-mark hold <package>
<daftykins> stuppy: can't SSH in?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I'll just download xfce4-terminal. I'm done with this.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Do you know the command? :P
<kalekip1_> I can't find the terminal. I only find the whole thing.
<stuppy> I can get in with ctl+alt+F1. I assume ssh but seems local would be as gopd.
<stuppy> good
#ubuntu 2014-01-30
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: to make that transparent? xfce4-terminal to launch it, right-click to prefs > appearance tab
<daftykins> stuppy: so you type a username and then it stalls?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: No, the installation :p
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal
<kalekip1_> Oh, lol.. I should've just guessed it.
<stuppy> no, I can login at the command prompt, but I can't get out of the lock screen in the session, no password dialog. And I don't wt to kill the sessionmid dist-upgrade.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Thanks. I'll just use xfce4-terminal :/
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: And how can I set it as default? :P
<da1ly> Hi there, when asked to download 32-bit development libraries, what packages is it asking me to install?
<BetaSoul> How does one get ati fglrx and unity to play nice?
<BetaSoul> in 13.10
<wlightning-fuel> Is there a way to login as another user, but have their desktop show up in a window of the current user?
<stuppy> @daftykins - nevermind. After about 45 minutes of non-reponse, it is now un-hung and letting me back in. Quick disable screen shutoff and curse my old computer; thanks for responding.
<daftykins> stuppy: np :) good luck with it
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: from terminal .. sudo update-alternatives –config x-terminal-emulator .. there's also a GUI app for this called galternatives
<bekks> wlightning-fuel: nope, not without heavy duty. you could setup nxclient/nxserver, etc.
<Bashing-om> BetaSoul: depends on weather ATI still supports the card. ->lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga .
<BetaSoul> Bashing-om: Mobility Radeon HD 5650.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Thanks again.
<BetaSoul> Driver installed, and reads the correct card, but unity won't start
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: just for fun and general fyi --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/how-to-use-xfce4-terminal-06x-as-drop.html to use drop-down functionality if you're so inclined :p
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: you're welcome, that was quite the ordeal to get a transparent terminal emulator..
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I have two problems. One problem I previously also had and another small problem. The small problem is that I want I-beam instead of the []. The greater problem is that many menu items are disabled for me.
<kalekip1_> (Unless I open a program with root ofcourse)
<kalekip1_> I'm an admin... :/
<Minnen> im looking for a good alternative to devede, faster and with better quality output, if anyone has a good recommendation it would be appreciatted
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: afraid i don't know about I-beam .. disabled menu items hmm, in unity?
<bekks> Whats "I-beam", and "[]"?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Yes. (I-beam is the "|" instead of the squary thing)
<kalekip1_> Not sure how to explain it. You also see that in the chat here.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: that much i get, the beaming part escapes me :p
<kalekip1_> that's what it's called (I guess)
<Bashing-om> BetaSoul: Not sure at all, yuk, see : http://askubuntu.com/questions/387969/graphics-card-driver-issues-ati-radeon-hd-4200 - last paragraph. Still I be looking.
<BetaSoul> Bashing-om: Looks like I need the beta driver, hoever, I can't remove the one that's already installed.
<kalekip1_> Also, what's wrong with this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyxpcgsyow6utwu/Ubuntu%20-%20users%20bug.png ?
<wlightning-fuel> bekks, hmm.. did figure it out eventually.. aparently all you have to do is dm-tool add-nested-seat
<wlightning-fuel> (with Xephyr installed)
<nigel> Hi, Im having issues with ubuntu 12.04LTS & want to try a fresh reinstall after backing my data up, whats the easiest way to do this?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: never saw that effect before, looks like it might be a theme issue .. do you see it when you change themes?
<bekks> nigel: Insert the installation medium, install.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I never changed my theme.
<nigel> bekks: ok, so it will re-write everything?
<Buryo> can you install linux ubuntu on a virtual machine like oracle?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I have 2 apps though: Ubuntu Tweak and Unity Tweak Tool
<bekks> nigel: Of course. You said "after backing up..." - so I have to assume you already cretaed a full backup.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: i see, that's the default Adwaita theme indeed .. just wondered if you notice any change when changing temporarily
<nigel> ok thanks for your help :)
<Tuck_C_Dough> NO MOUSE CURSOR in 12.04 lts. tried to install  on a very old single processor computer, an ASUS K8V mb. There is no pointer, just a semi transparent box that disappears on a black background or an all white background.
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Ambiance :p No, it didn't fix it.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: are you running a vanilla ubuntu or added some gnome related PPA's perhaps?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: just guessing here though
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: I think I did. Can I see a list somewhere?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: run .. software-properties-gtk and check the 'software tab'
<bmccoy11> Sup
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Yes, I have a few. Can I safely uncheck them all?
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: there's a better way to purge PPA's, unchecking there will not purge any packages installed from them
<glitsj16> !ppa-purge | kalekip1_
<ubottu> kalekip1_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: It's so late now. :P
<laila> hello, I just installed amd's fglrx-updates and fglrx-amdcccle-updates from apt, but I cant's see the catalyst control panel anywhere, nor I think is the binary in /usr/bin
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: that might explain the earlier trouble with gnome-terminal now i think of it
<kalekip1_> Crap.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: no need to do it now, just so you know where to start looking for answers
<kalekip1_> There is also something wrong with my internet :/
<kalekip1_> I can't download packages and can't surf on the internet. I can stream a video and chat though
<kalekip1_> very weird
<glitsj16> bad day at the office all together ..
<snoopy> Hello, does anybody know have to install Java on Virtualbox running Ubuntu 12.10?
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Well, I'm at home :p
<kalekip1_> glitsj16: Hopefully a reboot will fix SOMEthing.
<Bashing-om> BetaSoul: Looking about, seems that the ATI card is no longer supported by (AMD), as to reemoving the current driver(s), -integrated- I do not know. Others will have to advise - so you can go to the open source driver that does support that card.
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: not a bad idea, seems you have a few things confused
<kalekip1_> I´m heading off now. It´s getting late. Good night.
<sh0t> kalekip1_, are u sure
<glitsj16> kalekip1_: likewise and goodluck
<sh0t> u have nwo proxy server set?
<SailorRealitty> d035 kn0w1ng 4 |07 4b0u7 Ubun7u bu7 n07h1ng 3|53 m4k3 y0u 4 n00b 0r |337?
<sh0t> which is no working
<kalekip1_> sh0t: I didn't touch anything  :S
<kalekip1_> I'll look at it tomorrow. It's almost 2 o'clock.
<sh0t> yeah
<sh0t> good night
<Tuck_C_Dough> oi sailormoon... easy on the elite speek
<snoopy> I generally only speak English
<SailorRealitty> h3y pr0gr4mm3r_
<SailorRealitty> _pr0gr4mm3r d0 y0u 5p34k |337
<dupingping86> Hi new world!
<dupingping86> Now Mir steel being developed?
<somsip> !mir | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<dupingping86> somsip: mir
<dupingping86> about mir?
<dupingping86> I wish to join to develop mir!
<somsip> dupingping86: follow the link to launchpad then
<dupingping86> I super python developer!
<foobar1009> How do I install PHP 3.5.8 on Ubuntu?
<foobar1009> It has to be that specific version of PHP
<aouldr78> Hi everyone :)
<somsip> foobar1009: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<foobar1009> somsip, 12.10
<somsip> !info php5 quantal
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.5 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<somsip> foobar1009: and you *really* want 3.5.8???
<aouldr78> What is the best configuration management software for linux like Microsoft SCCM?
<foobar1009> somsip, I thas to be 3.5.8 because the server that I am writing code for runs that version
<foobar1009> Why they are using such an old version of PHP I dont know
<somsip> foobar1009: *3*.5.8? That's evil. I'd suggest setting up a VM for that, but where you get a version that old, I have no idea
<foobar1009> somsip, I guess I'll just ask them to make me a shell account on the server so I can develop for it
<aouldr78> I heard of Ubuntu Landscape and Red Hat Satellite but these software aren't free!
<nicknicknick> Hello.
<xip> Hey guys, my friend just got a new laptop with windows pre-installed. ASUS G750jx-T4035H (ROG) and I want to install Ubuntu on it, as a seperate partition. I figured it should be rather easy, but the installation doesn't even recognize that there is Windows installed on the machine?
<nicknicknick> I need some help. I am unable to login graphically
<dupingping86> xip: details
<dupingping86> ?
<Logan_> dupingping86: /join #ubuntu-mir
<dupingping86> ok Logan
<hitsujiTMO> xip have you got the live cd loaded now on the laptop?
<xip> No, but I can do that. Could you help me out?
<hitsujiTMO> xip yup
<xip> Alright just a moment then I'll boot it up
<aouldr78> XIP: most new laptops come with windows 8 and windows 8 uses EFI to lock the HDD so you need to start the BIO and change the setting to legacy boot so ubuntu can recognize the HDD
<hitsujiTMO> xip load the live cdand pop into "try ubuntu"
<Minnen> GIMP is worst than just bad
<hitsujiTMO> aouldr78: thats completely wrong
<xip> Sorry, the model is ASUS G750JW-T4030H. Well I'm waiting for the Live CD to run.. just a moment
<aouldr78> :) that what I had to do to install Ubuntu. I know Ubuntu now supports UEFI but it needs to shutdown Windows 8 properly to be able to partition the HDD
<te> Minnen: So, what is wrong with gimp?
<Minnen> idk, honestly im just mad cuz i feel it makes the simplest tasks complicated
<lazyPower> Minnen, thats not an uncommon opinion. I know many people who say the same.
<foobar1009> somsip, is it bad if someone is using php 3.5.8 by the way?
<somsip> foobar1009: how old id that now?
<somsip> *is
<foobar1009> 4-5 years old now
<lazyPower> somsip, its been depreciated.
<nicknicknick> I am having issues loggin in. I am unable to login normally, nor able to use 'startx' (which stops loading after a while.)
<somsip> lazyPower: I know that....
<somsip> foobar1009: yeah - horribly out of date
<lazyPower> well that means its no longer receiving security updates. That should be #1 why they should update.
<foobar1009> oh okay then, the people im dealing with are very incompetent then
<somsip> foobar1009: they need to review their servers for sure
<foobar1009> They showed me some of their code and like half of the lines used eval statements
<foobar1009> for no apparent reason
<lazyPower> oh, i targeted the wrong person, sorry somsip
<somsip> lazyPower: np :)
 * lazyPower goes back to minding his own business
<xip> hitsujiTMO: Alright so I have the Live CD running on the laptop. So what to do from here pal?
<hitsujiTMO> xip sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<te> Minnen: Image Minuplation applications are very complicated programs, they have *many* functions, sometimes it is hard to wade through so many options to get to what you want to do.
<hitsujiTMO> xip: sudo fdisk -l 2>&1 | pastebinit && dmesg | grep efi | pastebinit
<shinobi_one> using software raid 1, will the bootsector only be written to the primary drive?
<hitsujiTMO> xip those 2 commands there should produce 2 urls. can you paste both urls here
<xip> hitsujiTMO: It seems to be still loading, I'll return in a moment
<nicknicknick> I am having issues loggin in. I am unable to login normally, nor able to use 'startx' (which stops loading after a while.)
<aouldr78> nicknick: restart the computer and while starting press Esc or Shift to get to the boot grub. When you get to the option to choose which kernel, the press letter (e) to edit the kernel grub, then add 1 or single to the line where the linux start to boot in single mode. then change your password and type reboot.
<aouldr78> You can also press Ctrl + Alt + F1  to F6 to start another terminal
<nicknicknick> I know.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: what exactly do you mean by: " unable to login normall"
<nicknicknick> *normally.
<nicknicknick> As in using lightdm instead of terinal
<nicknicknick> *terminal
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: but what exactly happens? do you get back to lightdm?
<m1dnight> are there any C programmers here?
<hitsujiTMO> m1dnight: ##c
<m1dnight> orly onw
<m1dnight> thnx :)
<xip> How do I write | in the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> xip its a character on your keyboard. what keyboard layout do you use?
<xip> Swedish layout, when I try to make the combination it just flips through to my previous command
<hitsujiTMO> xip: did you set the keyboard layout in the live session? it defaults to us otherwise
<xip> When running Live CD it was not possible to choose
<shinobi_one> anyone have or know of an example where i can copy the bootsector on a software raid 1 to the second drive to be able to boot from it incase of drive1 failure?
<hitsujiTMO> xip: in the system tray of the 13.10 you can change it there. else in System Settings -> Text Entry
<grendal_prime> has anyone here had any luck setting up an ldap server (especially with gosa)?
<dupingping86> hello
<dupingping86> world
<dupingping86> What ABI of mir?
<dupingping86> What ABI in mir project?
<somsip> dupingping86: stop asking this question. You've been told where to go by different people
<dupingping86> somsip: why?
<somsip> dupingping86: join #ubuntu-mir or follow the links shown below
<somsip> !mir | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<dupingping86> what !mir
<dupingping86> what !mir somsip
<grendal_prime> hmmm...guess not
<hd> I want to find all the characters after "ab", and I did this: echo "ababb" | grep -oh "ab." However, the answer was only aba, I expect aba and abb. What's wrong with this?
<somsip> hd: use a regex
<hd> somsip: what do you mean?
<somsip> hd: oh, hang on. No. er....
<dupingping86> somsip: ! = not ?
<dupingping86> your mean is "not mir"?
<somsip> !ot | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dupingping86> correct?
<dupingping86> somsip: correct?
<dupingping86> I like correct!
<gopi> hi any one can help me?
<dupingping86> ok
<hitsujiTMO> hd: you'd ave to use awk. grep doesn't support groups
<dupingping86> gopi: any problems
<gopi> i would like to download dependency package of libxss1.tar.gz
<gopi> where i will download this?
<hd> hitsujiTMO: ohh, I see. Do you know anything about python regex? I'm horrible in awk
<dupingping86> please wait a minute
<gopi> ya sure...
<hitsujiTMO> hd: match = re.search(r'ab(.*)$', str); print(match.group(1))
<dupingping86> gopi:
<xip> hitsujiTMO: I sent you the pastebins
<dupingping86> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libx/libxss/libxss_1.2.2.orig.tar.gz
<gopi> ya, where will i download this?
<dupingping86> gopi: have you skype id?
<dupingping86> I send you through skype
<gopi> i didnt installed skype in my machine..
<hitsujiTMO> gopi:  libxss1.tar.gz is a tar archive not a package. where did you get the archive from?
<gopi> i want to install libxss1 package from tar.gz
<dupingping86> hmm
<gopi> yes i want that tar archive
<dupingping86> gopi: follow url: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libx/libxss/libxss_1.2.2.orig.tar.gz
<dupingping86> enter your url location bar:
<dupingping86> gopi: ok?
<gopi> is this support all distributions or only for debian based distros?
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: what's the output of: cat /etc/issue
<dupingping86> gopi: this is not only for debian!
<gopi> ok.... i'll try to install and tell you the result...
<gopi> it shows the following error " No package 'scrnsaverproto' found"
<hd> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<gopi> while am compiling that source packages, it shows that error
<gopi> what will i do
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: what's the output of: cat /etc/issue
<dupingping86> show me error
<gopi> hitsujiTM0: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<gopi> this is the output of your command
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: libxss1 is in the repos. install it from there
<Braden`> Hello.  If I have ssh in a root jail, is there a way to make it so that if the user who logs in via the jail can execute a script that will affect something outside of the jail?
<dupingping86> gopi: before build
<Braden`> I want them to be able to restart a process, but not browse the who file system
<Braden`> whole
<hd> hitsujiTMO: this time it gave me "abb". I want both "aba" and "abb"
<dupingping86> apt-get build-dep libxss1
<dupingping86> enter the command: "apt-get build-dep libxss1"
<dupingping86> gopi: enter the command: "apt-get build-dep libxss1"
<gopi> hitsujiTM0: i saw already it is in repos... but i'm making small application...  for that i need the tar archive
<gopi> dupingping86: trying now
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: are you modifying libxss1 ?
<gopi> no no... i'm not modifying libxss1... i'm just trying to install it from tar archive instead of using from repos
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: if you're not modifying then installing from therepo is exactly the same. You are probably looking for the dev headers: libxss-dev
<gopi> dupingping86: its done now after build the dependency packages for it
<dupingping86> show debian folder
<dupingping86> exists?
<dupingping86> enter the command : "debian/rules build" or "debian/rules build-arch"
<dupingping86> gopi:
<gopi> hitsujiTM0: i'm just trying to install it as offline... because my friends are not having internet  connections
<gopi> dupingping86: i'm using ubuntu.... which folder i want to show?
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: the get the .deb from the apt-archive /var/cache/apt/archives
<dupingping86> extract tarball and enter this folder
<Darjusz> well
<gopi> dupingping86: aclocal.m4    config.status  include     Makefile.am  stamp-h1
<gopi> ChangeLog     config.sub     INSTALL     Makefile.in  xscrnsaver.pc
<gopi> config.guess  configure      install-sh  man          xscrnsaver.pc.in
<gopi> config.h      configure.ac   libtool     missing
<gopi> config.h.in   COPYING        ltmain.sh   README
<gopi> config.log    depcomp        Makefile    src
<FloodBot1> gopi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dupingping86> gopi: ok
<dupingping86> ./configure
<gopi> dupingping86: done ... thank you
<hesiodo> hi
<hesiodo> and bye
<gopi> hitsujiTM0: thank you,,, done this
<hitsujiTMO> gopi: you can also pull the .deb directly from the repo http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxss/libxss1_1.2.2-1_amd64.deb
<gopi> is there any way to get the all dependency library packages at one place?
<Jabo> Sometimes I think it would be pretty cool to get involved in the GNU project
<Jabo> contributing code
<Jabo> how could one do this?
<hitsujiTMO> !away | sailor|shower
<somsip> !contribute | Jabo
<hitsujiTMO> ubottu broken?
<somsip> hitsujiTMO: very slow at least...
<somsip> Jabo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.…teToUbuntu
<Jabo> yeah, that's Ubuntu
<somsip> Jabo: this is ubuntu support
<Jabo> ok
<BrianAllred> So, I'm having issues where GUI programs won't ask for my sudo password. This is causing issues for example in Software Center. It can't authorize itself to install anything. I can run "sudo software-center" from terminal, but this seems like a temporary workaround at best. Any advice?
<ubottu> sailor|shower: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubottu> Jabo: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kraut1> i accidentally delete a ppa in my sources list and not sure which one i removed.  trying to install subversion and i receive this dependency error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841320/       thanks.....
<hitsujiTMO> kraut1: apt-cache policy libsvn1
 * treeclimber likes irssi
<kraut1> thanks hitsujiTMO  :      http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841326/
<hitsujiTMO> kraut1: that looks to be this ppa https://launchpad.net/~dirk-computer42/+archive/c42-edge
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | this is how to correctly remove ppas
<ubottu> this is how to correctly remove ppas: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kraut1> k
<kraut1> thanks
<kraut1> updating....
<kraut1> whoa... after adding that ppa i got a pop up from   apt-get update   asking for a partial upgrade....
<axsuul> Hi, I'm having trouble telnetting to external mailservers on port 25, i.e. telnet a.mx.mail.yahoo.com 25
<axsuul> times out
<axsuul> How would I diagnose this?
<hitsujiTMO> axsuul: port 25 is blocked by most ISPs
<axsuul> oh i see
<BetaSoul> I have an unsupported ATI card in my laptop. I however, have a supported integrated INtel gPU as well. How do I turn the ATI card off so its stops eating power?
<somsip> axsuul: how is this an ubuntu support issue?
<b0x> betasoul: have the same issue but with nvidia
<b0x> try the bios
<axsuul> somsip: thought it was a firewall issue
<axsuul> somsip: something related to iptables maybe?
<A3679> So for the life of me i can't seem to get my bluetooth headset working
<A3679> It pairs and connects but i can't get any audio to come out of it
<somsip> axsuul: turn it off, try it again. If there are still problems, it's not you. Try 587 or....463 is it?
<kraut1> i must have removed other ppa's (ahhhhh!!!)    when i do a sudo apt-get update i am getting a partial upgrade message and some of the software i have install would be removed if i do the partial upgrade
<somsip> *465
<kraut1> any way i can see what the sources.list file was from a day ago ??
<BetaSoul> b0x: Eating power?
<FreewheelinFrank> On startup I always get 'system error' message, when I select 'report' it asks for password. is this normal?
<OerHeks> FreewheelinFrank, sure, so "we" cannot retrieve system info without your aproval
<qar> q
<jcabb> Hi. 12.04(64bit).  I have two HDDs(1 SSD for OS and 1 SATA for storage)My PC crashed and grub said it couldn't find the SATA volume.  So I booted without it.  Here is a pic of what I am up against.  http://imgur.com/FCXYp2T  How can I get this volume back in action?  Thanks!
<Arufonsu> Ahoy.
<Arufonsu> Let's try that again.
<Arufonsu> Hey guys.
<jcabb> Hi
<Arufonsu> So, I'm running Ubuntu 13.10, and I just installed util-linux 2.24.1. When I run unshare --user, I get "unshare: unshare failed: Invalid argument". When I run "strace unshare --user", I see that the unshare() system call is returning EINVAL.
<Arufonsu> Is there any way to tell why that is?
<Arufonsu> One possibility, I suppose, is that the kernel I have doesn't support CLONE_NEWUSER, but that doesn't seem to make sense, since the kernel is 3.11.0-12-generic, and kernel version 3.11.0 definitely has CLONE_NEWUSER. Is there a way to tell if 3.11.0-12-generic is missing it?
<jcabb> Hi. 12.04(64bit).  I have two HDDs(1 SSD for OS and 1 SATA for storage)My PC crashed and grub said it couldn't find the SATA volume.  So I booted without it.  Here is a pic of what I am up against.  http://imgur.com/FCXYp2T  How can I get this volume back in action?  Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> jcabb: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: man unshare    shows no option --user and requires an argument program
<Arufonsu> hitsujiTMO: do you have an older version of util-linux than 2.24.1?
<jcabb> hitsujiTMO, hang on. :)
<Arufonsu> Anyway, if I run "unshare --user /bin/bash", I still get the same error.
<jcabb> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/CxxDfysc
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: i have 2.20 from the repo. anything outside the repo is unsupported here
 * Arufonsu nods.
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: can you pastebin: man unshare
<Arufonsu> Yeah, figured I'd ask here because it seems like a problem with the kernel, and it's an Ubuntu kernel. But yeah, lemme paste that real quick.
<jcabb> Arufonsu, any ideas?
<Arufonsu> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841510/
<Arufonsu> jcabb: nope, sorry.
<jcabb> ok
<thejayhallway> What's up?
<te> Arufonsu: http://linux.die.net/man/2/unshare
<dupingping86> hello!
<dupingping86> how to get ubuntu drivers of all printers.
<te> dupingping86: Install cups?
<dupingping86> yes
<dupingping86> te: yes
<te> cups | dupingping86
<dupingping86> hearing yours
<Arufonsu> te: hm, yup. According to that, an invalid flag was specified.
<te> !cups | dupingping86
<ubottu> dupingping86: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: ok. that does in fact seem to be the correct usage. It could be the case that the ubuntu kernel is compiled without a necessary param.
<dupingping86> te: not cups?
<mani2399> exit
<texla> dupingping86, what printer
<te> dupingping86: Not sure what your question is....
<Arufonsu> hitsujiTMO: yeah, that would make sense. Do you know how I might be able to find out whether my kernel supports this flag?
<te> dupingping86: What exactly are you trying to do?  Configure a printer?
<te> dupingping86: firefox localhost:631
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: i'm unsure to be honest. I don't play with such low level stuff too often
<Arufonsu> hitsujiTMO: *nod* Thanks for your help.
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: you could try installing a minline kernel
<hitsujiTMO> mainline*
<Arufonsu> Yeah, that's an idea.
<Braden> Hello.  If I have ssh in a root jail, is there a way to make it so that if the user who logs in via the jail can execute a script that will affect something outside of the jail?
<Braden> I want them to be able to restart a process, but not browse the whole file system
<hamilcar> d:)
<te> Braden: "root jail"?
<Braden`> Well, a jail for ssh
<Braden`> They don't have root exactly
<te> Braden`: It all depends on how you write the script.
<te> Braden`: and who the user is.
<Braden`> te:  How would I write the script so that only it can break the jail.
<Braden`> The user is Bob
<Braden`> </joke>
<hitsujiTMO> Braden`: while this may not be the best method, you could monitor a fifo in the jail and restart the process upon a psecific message in the fifo
<hitsujiTMO> s/psecific/specific
<Arufonsu> Wait, could the user in the jail just send a signal to the process directly?
<Arufonsu> All right, where does the kernel source go when I apt-get source it...
<Arufonsu> In the current directory?
<OerHeks> Arufonsu, usually in /usr/src
<Arufonsu> I mean, I definitely see a directory called linux-3.11.0 in the current directory, and I definitely wouldn't normally expect it to be there.
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: apt-get source goes to pwd. apt-get install linux-source goes to /usr/src
<Arufonsu> hitsujiTMO: *nod*
<fer755> Arufonsu : find / | grep kernel
<Arufonsu> Woulda been nice if I'd known that before I installed the Linux source into some random directory.
<nick_h> how is it possible that `date` says the hour is 22, but the latest line in /var/log/syslog says the hour is 23?
<Arufonsu> Funny enough, the current directory was another copy of the Linux source. So now I have a source tree inside another source tree.
<nick_h> Jan 29 23:23:26 app01 rsyslogd-2177: imuxsock lost 17 messages from pid 11516 due to rate-limiting
<nick_h> Wed Jan 29 22:23:39 EST 2014
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: sourception
<Arufonsu> "sudo rm -r linux*" is kind of a scary-looking command.
<Arufonsu> Oh, look at this: "Picking 'linux' as source package instead of 'linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic'" Is that going to give me the right thing?
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: yup
<hitsujiTMO> Arufonsu: many packages are compile from the same collective source
<Arufonsu> Whelp, the source I just downloaded clearly shows CLONE_NEWUSER as a valid flag.
<Arufonsu> I don't suppose it's possible that CLONE_NEWUSER has a different value between my kernel and util-linux?
<Tom1> hello
<Arufonsu> Ahhhh, here's something.
<Arufonsu> static inline int unshare_userns(unsigned long unshare_flags, struct cred **new_cred) { if (unshare_flags & CLONE_NEWUSER) return -EINVAL; return 0; }
<Arufonsu> Like, yup. That'll do it.
<Arufonsu> But, uh, that definition is in the mainline kernel's user_namespace.h as well. How does that not break user namespaces in the mainline kernel?
<Arufonsu> I guess it must be because fork.c doesn't include user_namespace.h.
<tacomaster> I am having a really strange issue with my internet. I have an intel centrino 1030n and it was working fine in ubuntu before and my most recent os debain stable it actually was alot faster than the connection i got with ubuntu, but i missed the gaming and better graphic performance in ubuntu. I have tested with a few other machines and it is not the internet, but when i say try to ping a server i get the ip address really fast but when
<reindeer> Hey,  just came to check if wikipedia.org is "down" for someone else? I checked few "down-or-not" websites and they say its just me, which i do belive, but traceroute6 says network unreachable and firefox says the IP is banned..lol , this is in Finland..
<onizu> hi
<Arufonsu> reindeer: fi.wikipedia.org is up for me.
<onizu> how can i install this on 13.10 : http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/owncloud-client
<onizu> ?
<Arufonsu> onizu: have you tried sudo apt-get install owncloud-client?
<reindeer> Arufonsu: hmm well thats odd.. maybe its justmy ISP
<onizu> yeah, that installs a lower version (1.4. ) i want 1.5
<sadpestilence> hi
<onizu> which is available in trusty
<sadpestilence> someone can helpme to do a nat connection to gain internet on my other pc?
<K`zan> Anyone know what would cause / how to fix this when trying to attach a file in Firefox?  No luck at all from google.  Issue is: The specified folder does not exist or was not readable. - OK that and you get the dialog in kfile but it apparently is broken at that point, any selected file never gets passed back to Firefox.  Any thoughts very much appreciated!!
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:desktop&package=owncloud-client
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, that didn't work for me. I got some error at the end..
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: what was the error?
<onizu> hmm, don't remember. i can retry if you want
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: do
<onizu> but wouldn't it be better to use ubuntu's repository that opensuse's ?
<glitsj16> K`zan: 'attach a file in Firefox' .. can you elaborate on what you mean exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: no, since the version you want is not in the repo.
<onizu> it says on the page that it is 1.5
<onizu> Source Package: owncloud-client (1.5.0+dfsg-4ubuntu1) [universe]
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: thats the trust repo. different repo. thats early beta
<onizu> yeah
<onizu> ok, i'm going to retry the opensuse one
<dupingping86> please help me
<rww> !info owncloud-client
<ubottu> owncloud-client (source: owncloud-client): folder synchronization with an ownCloud server - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0+dfsg-1.1~ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 267 kB, installed size 740 kB
<Arufonsu> Aha, I think I've totally found the solution to everything. Yeah, the Ubuntu kernel has user namespaces disabled by default. It also has XFS support enabled by default. In order for user namespaces to be enabled, XFS support must *not* be enabled.
<Arufonsu> So I'll just change this, recompile, reinstall...
<onizu> 1.3 ... :(
<somsip> dupingping86: what is your problem now?
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, it installed this time..
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, but it doesn't run when i try: owncloud-cloud
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Onia
<ubottu> Onia: Glad you made it! :-)
<hitsujiTMO> o.O
<hitsujiTMO> ownlcloud-client maybe?
<onizu> oh sorry, that's what i tried, owncloud-client
<onizu> sudo apt-get install owncloud-client
<onizu> oops
<onizu> owncloud-client: command not found
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: and it's not in the dash?
<onizu> oh, it is there
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: the clound binary may just be under a different name
<onizu> hmm..
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, do you use owncloud-client?
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: i used to. not atm.
<onizu> ok
<onizu> it doesn't show me which file it is synchronising at the moment
<tacomaster> When you go to sites like pandora, youtube, and a few other's and it asks you if you want to install a plugin i guess for faster access and it makes a tile in the hud, what is this really doing? Its not just a link to a website is it does it serve a real purpose to install?
<onizu> i gotta go..
<aneks> does anyone know if Windows 7 home basic can share files within a home network? I can see the Windows 7 home basic PC on my  Ubuntu machine but can't access it, yet I can access my Ubuntu share from my Windows 7 PC?
<hitsujiTMO> aneks: make sure the everybody/everyone or what ever it's called group is added to the permissions of the share
<Tex_Nick> 13.10 gnome fallback/flashback de ... firefox looses it's window title bar a few times a day ... only happened since 13.10 ... i can't seem to identify what's causing it, not reproducible ... is it a common problem ? if not i'll ask in #firefox ?
<nitk> what is this error....arpspoof: libnet_init(): UID or EUID of 0 required
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, Have you been tweaking compiz?
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, Er, have you addded compiz to the fallback might be a better question?
<SchrodingersScat> nitk: isn't 0 == root?
<Tex_Nick> Beldar: only one compiz tweak ... i turned the Grid option off
<rww> SchrodingersScat: yes
<Tex_Nick> Beldar: yes i've added the ccsm
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, This is in the fallback correct, I believe the fallback does not use compiz natively, not sure what the window manager is there.
<nitk> SchrodingersScat, sorry what are u saying
<SchrodingersScat> nitk: it might want a sudo in front of that? that's my first guess.
<Tex_Nick> Beldar: yeah i'm using fallback, however i think it's also now called flashback ?
<EnriqueFabuloso> Hello everyone, I have a question about ubuntu partition recovery. Where is the best channel to ask my question?
<nitk> SchrodingersScat, ok thank u
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, Yes the name has changed not sure what it is in 13.10, in the gnome shell the window manager is mutter, I would find out what it is stock for that fallback, I suspect adding compiz may be the root of your issue, just a guess though.
<EnriqueFabuloso> EnriqueFabuloso is not my real name by the way.
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, When I used unity and was a full time tweak with the cube, and wobbly windows there was a window header issue, but this is a while back.
<Tex_Nick> Beldar: ok compiz has been the source of many such problems in the past ... hey thanks for the input there ... i'll approach the problem from that perspective then
<johnboy> ok im brand new at this
<johnboy> have now clue how all this works
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, The gnome shell has a restart for the de 'alt-f2-r' it might work in the fallback, or they may be another, best of luck. ;)
<Beldar> there*
<whitenoise> hey guys, are there certain packages for adding symbols back into PHP and/or Apache binaries so we can gdb coredumps from Apache using mod_php...the regular packages seem to have the symbols stripped out of the binaries.
<jeffrey_f> EnriqueFabuloso: Post the problem, what you know and/or have done so far
<whitenoise> which makes me unable to use gdb unless I want to recompile both from source.
<johnboy> if anyone has the time and is willing to work with me i'm trying to get used to the linux system just need help learning this stuff
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | johnboy
<ubottu> johnboy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EnriqueFabuloso> I have dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 13.10 and they are on separate partitions and I have a third partition called 'Storage'. Storage won't mount in windows or ubuntu.
<whitenoise> what filesystem type is it?
<EnriqueFabuloso> n tfs
<Beldar> johnboy, It takes awhile, it did me anyway, open source is where I started my computer use, ask questions as needed, the ubuntu forums is an excellent source as well as askubuntu.
<EnriqueFabuloso> ntfs
<johnboy> hitsujiTMO thank u
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: what errror do you get when you try to mount it?
<EnriqueFabuloso> Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/usernan/Storage: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/usernan/Storage"' exited with non-zero exit status 18: Failed to open ntfs attribute: No such file or directory
<EnriqueFabuloso> Failed to load $MFT: No such file or directory
<EnriqueFabuloso> Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': No such file or directory
<whitenoise> looks like the ntfs isn't your problem.
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: no $MFT is pretty bad.
<EnriqueFabuloso> lol
<Tex_Nick> Beldar: as an afterthought ... all i have to do to restore the window title bar is, click on it's tab in the bottom panel to minimize it ... then click on it's tab again to maximize it ... the title bar is restored when i maximize it ... like it just needed to be redrawn
<EnriqueFabuloso> i ran gdisk and this is the output
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, Heh, sounds like voodoo.
<Tex_Nick> Beldar: hey thanks for your input !!!
<EnriqueFabuloso> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.7
<EnriqueFabuloso> Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit: /dev/sda4
<EnriqueFabuloso> Partition table scan:
<EnriqueFabuloso>   MBR: MBR only
<EnriqueFabuloso>   BSD: not present
<FloodBot1> EnriqueFabuloso: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EnriqueFabuloso>   APM: not present
<Beldar> Tex_Nick, No problem.
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: gdisk doesn't even look at the partition
<Beldar> !pastebin | EnriqueFabuloso
<ubottu> EnriqueFabuloso: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: Quit flooding.
<whitenoise> EnriqueFabuloso: use pastie/pastebin/something...also, try a: sudo fdisk -l and show the output of that.
<johnboy> ok Beldar thanks yeah i tired it once on redhat but couldnt figure it out but i started with windows and learned alot on their but i always had an intrest in linux from working in dos a little but still formatting to this now
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: you should create an image of the partition and work on that. have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<johnboy> its a whole new world in here
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: Does the mount point really exist?
<whitenoise> anyone for Ubuntu binaries that have symbols still compiled in in PHP/Apache? or am I out of luck and would have to compile from source?
<subhojit777> There is a remote server (VPN), yesterday I was configuring ports and did some mistake. Today I am trying to do ssh login to remote server and it says `connection timed out`. I am beginner in networking, and I was trying things. Is there any way I can login other than ssh. I am stuck now. Please help
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: Do you have an entry in fstab?
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: from the windows side of things, i've had good results from Active@ Partition Recovery
<EnriqueFabuloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841824/
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: its clearly a corrupt filesystem
<EnriqueFabuloso> vfw: How do I check to see if the mount point exists?
<whitenoise> you just did verify that /dev/sda4 exists.
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: ls
<whitenoise> with your paste
<whitenoise> so yeah, there's just something wrong where your filesystem can't see it, looks like.
<vfw> whitenoise: That's not the mount point, (it's the divice)
<EnriqueFabuloso> vfw: Can you clarify 'entry in fstab'?
<EnriqueFabuloso> hitsujiTMO: $40 bucks is a lot of money...
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: Looks as if you are using /media/usernan/Storage as a mount point?  See if it exists...
<EnriqueFabuloso> vfw: How do I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: check the first link i gave for free tools within linux.
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: Show us what you are doing, pastebin it.
<whitenoise> sudo mkdir -p /media/usernan/Storage && mount /dev/sda4 /media/usernan/Storage -t ntfs
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure what he's doing, (or trying to do).
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: the error was: Failed to load $MFT: No such file or directory          <- cannot read master file table      clearly an issue with the file system itself
<whitenoise> ^ will create it if it doesn't exist then try to mount it
<whitenoise> hitsujiTMO: I think you are correct as well, I guess he's just trying to eliminate everything else
<EnriqueFabuloso> mount: only root can do that
<whitenoise> slap a sudo in front of it
<whitenoise> sudo X && sudo Y
<EnriqueFabuloso> I did
<EnriqueFabuloso> sudo mkdir -p /media/usernan/Storage && mount /dev/sda4 /media/usernan/Storage -t ntfs
<Random832> xdg-open does not respect my browser setting in lubuntu
<Random832> and xdg-settings seems generally clueless about how to set it
<whitenoise> yeah, put another sudo after the &&
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: So, "/media/usernan/Storage" was just hypothetical?
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: /dev/sda4 /media/usernan/Storage -t ntfs | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<EnriqueFabuloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841848/
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: mount /dev/sda4 /media/usernan/Storage -t ntfs | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: if it was an issue with the mount point the error would have been: mount: mount point /media/usernan/Storage does not exist
<jeffrey_f> If I am not mistaken, the permissions on the folder that will be mounted over needs to be correct or access will be limited
<EnriqueFabuloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841851/
<whitenoise> EnriqueFabuloso: were you resizing the partitions or anything like that where you could have potentially messed up some data?
<EnriqueFabuloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841862/
<jeffrey_f> put    sudo    at the beginning of the command
<EnriqueFabuloso> No resizing just transferring data
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: You are correct, It appears to be filesystem error.
<Ben64> EnriqueFabuloso: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda4 /media/usernan/Storage
<whitenoise> Ben64: that has already been done
<Ben64> a similar thing has been done, yes
<EnriqueFabuloso> Ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841868/
<Ben64> EnriqueFabuloso: ls -l /dev/sda4
<EnriqueFabuloso> Ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841871/
<EnriqueFabuloso> hitsujiTMO: How do I fix the file system?
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: hitsujiTMO "exFAT"
<Ben64> EnriqueFabuloso: use windows
<whitenoise> here's a thread concerning this:
<whitenoise> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339017
<whitenoise> where someone damaged an NTFS partition
<whitenoise> also this
<whitenoise> http://askubuntu.com/questions/339708/unable-to-mount-windows-partition-after-resize
<whitenoise> lots of googling for cannot find $MFT
<EnriqueFabuloso> I booted to windows right clicked the partition and trued to scan for errors but it returned and error.
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: can you start with: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<EnriqueFabuloso> The $MFT is the Master File Table metafile for an NTFS file system. It keeps a record of all the files in the volume.
<Ben64> EnriqueFabuloso: you should ask in ##windows about repairing that partition
<jeffrey_f> Repairing windows volume may make Ubuntu unbootable.  Windows does not play well with any other OS's on dual boot for some reason
<hypercube32> people still use dual boot...?  why?
<hypercube32> use virtualization already damn
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | hypercube32
<ubottu> hypercube32: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<EnriqueFabuloso> Is virtualization better?
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: can you: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<EnriqueFabuloso> I don't want this problem again
<hypercube32> EnriqueFabuloso, it has its uses
<EnriqueFabuloso> hitsujiTMO:Iran the command but I don't know what it does?
<hypercube32> EnriqueFabuloso, what most people that i know do now, is use linux as the base system of their computer, and run windows in a virtual machine
<hypercube32> dual boot is very difficult these days in comparison
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: can you paste the url it generates here please
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: want soo see if there's issues with the drive itself
<EnriqueFabuloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841889/
<hitsujiTMO> s/soo/to
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: looks ok at least
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: and: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<miguelangello> im having problems trying to open some websites and doing searches on google
<vfw> EnriqueFabuloso: http://askubuntu.com/questions/370398/how-to-get-exfat-working-in-ubuntu-13-10
<EnriqueFabuloso> hitsujiTMO:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841928/
<miguelangello> im having problems trying to open some websites and doing searches on google  on ubuntu 12.05 LTS
<vfw> miguelangello: Can you be more specific?
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: ok, the hdd itself looks fine at least
<abadr> I just brought up a new Ubuntu VM. Trying to `apt-get update`, but it gets stuck trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com. I have no problem pinging that host from the same VM. What could be wrong?
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: May be that he needs to install exfat support?
<miguelangello> vfw,  ok well the problem is that if i try to do a search on google the page keeps loading and dont answer i dont have this problem on windows
<vfw> miguelangello: What nameserver are you using?
<miguelangello> vfw,  what do u mean with nameserver ?
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: the file system itself is ntfs
<miguelangello> vfw,  dns ?
<vfw> miguelangello: Check your network configuration.
<vfw> miguelangello: Yes
<miguelangello> i have google dns
<miguelangello> 8.8.8.8
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: ntfs-3g wouldn't have tried to mount it as it would have had the wrong signature if it was exfat
<vfw> miguelangello: host av.com | pastebinit
<fmedina> hello
<fmedina> how do I know how long since my linux laptop woke up from suspend?
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: do you have a drive with more than 100gb free space?
<vfw> hitsujiTMO: Well, fdisk reports "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT"
<miguelangello> vfw,  wait insalling pastebinit
<EnriqueFabuloso> hitsujiTMO:yes I have an external hd usb
<miguelangello> vfw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841942/
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: yes. thats because the partition is of type 7: which is used for those partitions
<K`zan> glitsj16: Sorry for delay, putting my patient to bed.  On a particular forum, one has the option of attaching a file, click on "browse" button, the message "The specified folder does not exist or was not readable." appears.  Click "OK" and the "File upload" dialog appears and you can select a file, Click "open", dialog closes, but file never shows up in the browser field for the file name selected.
<hitsujiTMO> vfw: fdisk itself doesn't read the partition. just looks at the table
<vfw> miguelangello: Well, looks like you are resolving domain names all right. Hummm.... not sure
<hitsujiTMO> EnriqueFabuloso: best thing to do is to image the drive to a file then work on recover on that file, or a copy of it. that way more damage won't be caused and will maximise your chances of recovery
<K`zan> glitsj16: Only thing I found using google to search, was from 2005 and no help at all.
<miguelangello> vfw,  i know that isnt the problem like i said pages keep loading and sometimes load good
<vfw> miguelangello: What other problems do you have?  Any other websites you are unable to go to?
<miguelangello> vfw,  i cant log into hotmail
<glitsj16> K`zan: are you seeing this oddity on firefox?
<vfw> miguelangello: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf #Send url
<hitsujiTMO> miguelangello: have you setup a proxy within the browser?
<vfw> miguelangello: Yea, look at firefox preferences for proxy setting.
<miguelangello> vfw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6841967/
<K`zan> glitsj16: Yes, that is the only place it has shown up.  Found nothing in FF config that would affect it...
<vfw> miguelangello: I see nameserver 127.0.0.1  (not 8.8.8.8)
<glitsj16> K`zan: i don't know if it would make a difference, but in about:config there's a key called "ui.allow_platform_file_picker", try setting that to true
<EnriqueFabuloso> hitsujiTMO:okay I'll check out the links and try work it out thanks
<EnriqueFabuloso> thanks everyone
<K`zan> glitsj16: Will give that a go, thank you Sir!
<Fishscene> Is anyone else having issues with the ubuntu one client on Windows 8.1?
<Fishscene> I get "sorry, an error has occurred..." Details: TypeError Required argument 'Type' (pos 2) not found
<K`zan> glitsj16: It was set to true.  Just for jollies, set it to false and it now works :-).
<glitsj16> :)
<K`zan> glitsj16: LOL, never a dull moment in this busines :-) :-) :-), Much appreciated Sir, you got me where I needed to be!  Thanks!!!!!!!
<glitsj16> K`zan: very welcome, enjoy attaching files again
<josh____> hey... I have an issue now, I just installed 13.04 server since 13.10 doesn't install with a USB keyboard. I ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y , and now my keyboard input is really messed up. what i see on screen isn't what I typed. I have to hold down a key to get a character to appear once on screen, but then the server sees it as some weird mashup of a few letters I typed. Working on console right now (no SSH yet)
<hitsujiTMO> !eol | josh____
<ubottu> josh____: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<K`zan> glitsj16: Wilco Sir, will certainly simplify a number of things!
<josh____> Riight. Well shit. I'm stuck now.
<Beldar> josh____, Please be careful with language here. ;)
<josh____> can't install a later version with USB KB because someone left out a driver. great.
<miguelangello> vfw,  if i do ping to www.google.com from terminal it resolves
<josh____> sorry, I'm just upset that I reformatted and now can't do anything.
<Beldar> josh____, It happens, no biggie.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: can you boot the desktop iso and i can talk you thru a debootstrap install
<IdleOne> josh____: follow the eolupgrade link the bot gave you
<glitsj16> K`zan: i had to do the opposite thing years ago in firefox (still using that profile heh) .. so i think it is actually the native setup that confuses things i believe, but i'm not familiar with kfile
<josh____> sure... I'll download the ISO real quick on my other computer (mac doesn't have optical drive now...)
<josh____> Beldar: to clarify, you want me to download the 13.10 desktop image?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: that was me, but yes the desktop 13.10
<vfw> miguelangello: Try editing /etc/resolv.conf and add nameserver 8.8.8.8
<josh____> okay.
<josh____> I just looked at the first name I saw that tagged me.
<somsip> miguelangello: just check that /etc/resolv.conf doesn't have that warning at the top:  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<miguelangello> vfw,  how could i do it?
<vfw> gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  and add the line to the end of the file, (on a line by itslef nameserver 8.8.8.8)
<golfinho_333> Hello. : ) Anyone is having troubles in apache php?
<somsip> golfinho_333: what's the real issue?
<golfinho_333> somsip well... i install but... the phpinfo and other php commands are only working in /var/www when i use localhost/~username it dont execute the phpinfo and other php commands
<somsip> golfinho_333: you understand that doesn't work out as standard. You have to setup other things. Have you dont that?
<Beldar> josh____, I suggested nothing, I have not followed your issues.
<vfw> miguelangello: Let us know if that makes a difference...
<golfinho_333> somsip what other things i need to configure i follow the tuturials...  the localhost/~username is working for apache but not to php... only in /var/www is working php
<somsip> golfinho_333: possible solutions: http://is.gd/qW7zmD http://is.gd/xxSqA5 http://is.gd/ooEK2e
<josh____> Beldar: right, I should've tagged someone else but only saw your name on screen ;)
<miguelangello> vfw,  it is the same hotmail keeps loading after give email and password
<Beldar> josh____, Heh, and after I posted I saw that hitsujiTMO cleared that up, I will say they are one of the better helpers all around.
<golfinho_333> s0msip thanks gona try... it never happens beford... since i use ubuntu strange
<vfw> golfinho_333: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Checking_Apache_2_installation
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: haven't done this (or had to, rather) before. what exactly does debootstrapping the install do?
<vfw> miguelangello: run firefox from terminal and watch for errors.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: consider it a manual install. no "installer" to guide you thru it
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: ty :P
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop just suddenly shutdown and now I can not login. Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtaba> Please help
<vfw> mojtaba: What were you doing when it shut down?
<Beldar> mojtaba, Over heating?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: oh lovely... Popping the disk in right now, and as a note, it seems like the power button press is not causing a halt like it did before my format.
<mojtaba> vfw: Beldar: Yes
<golfinho_333> vfw thanks : )
<Beldar> mojtaba, Okay, have you tried to remedy this so far?
<mojtaba> Beldar: What should I do? My HDD goes bad because of this and I am going to change it, but I am not sure, if the new disk be safe. :(
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: Where were you using the laptop before it shutdown?
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: What do you mean? The fan was not blocked.
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: I ask, using on bedding et al?
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: No, on the table.
<Beldar> mojtaba, I bought a gaming cooling pad for my laptop in-spite of it not really getting to hot, and made sure the lm-sensors where accurate, and blew out the fans. If you do not find a fix your asking for continued trouble really.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: got the disk in and booted
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. first question. uefi or mbr install?
<mojtaba> Beldar: I have an extra fan, but it is not enough some times.
<josh____> MBR
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do now?
<mojtaba> I can login to tty1, but not in GUI
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: it's an old desktop repurposed :). MBR.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. pop open the terminal and: sudo apt-get install debootstrap pastebinit
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: are you in a cold climate? bring it outside to cool down.  should only take a few minutes.  It should turn back on once cooled.  Check to see if the fan is running
<Beldar> mojtaba, A fan may not, I noticed the gaming pad cooler was more robust is all, my computer runs 10 degrees Fahrenheit at the least cooler.
<Beldar> a=any*
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: The fan is running. I waited for it to cool down.
<mojtaba> What should I do now to be able to log in back again?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: errrr... just realized I don't have a mouse connected.....
<mojtaba> I am using another computer to find the answer to this problem.
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: got canned air?  blow out the vents
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ctrl + alt + t to open the terminal :P
<artie_> mojtaba I just had the same problem in my laptop, a Dell. Temp indicators said it was running very hot. I cleaned the input screen, but no difference. Finally, I had to take it apart and totally remove the heatsink for the cpu. It' was plugged solid with dust.
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I will fix the heat issue, the problem is now I can NOT login.
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba:  what error are you getting (if any)
<mojtaba> artie_:I have Dell too
<Beldar> mojtaba, Hard shutdowns can brick your OS, just a heads up.
<artie_> mojtaba after the clean out, it ran 40 degrees cooler!!!!
<vfw> !password | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:after entering the password, it just shows the welcome screen with no error and asking again for password!
<xdreaper15> olah
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: not if you're trapped in the Welcome window
<xdreaper15> hola
<mojtaba> artie_: The disassembly is a real headache.
<xdreaper15> wtev
<xdreaper15> sup
<vfw> mojtaba: As hitsujiTMO suggests, try Ctrl-Alt-F6  and try logging in from a console screen.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ahh
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: does it go right back to login screen?
<mojtaba> vfw: I can login via tty1, but I can not login via GUI
<xdreaper15> i have a question...has anybody had any success in getting League of Legends to work in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: tab to the relevent buttons
<josh____> vfw: thanks... on console now
<Beldar> xdreaper15, The channel does not support polling.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo apt-get install debootstrap pastebinit
<mojtaba> vfw: What should I do after login to tty6?
<artie_> mojtaba Yes, it is not easy to take it apart....my laptop was an older model and is considerably easier to get to the inside of it.....my daughters new Dell laptop is almost impossible to take apart!!! NOT GOOD.
<mojtaba> hitsujiTMO: What should I do after login to tty6? I can not login to GUI
<vfw> mojtaba: If you have trouble loging in, it will be a problem with credentials
<golfinho_333> vfw nathing that dont work...
<Beldar> xdreaper15, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=League+of+Legends
<hitsujiTMO> mojtaba: err, no idea. i'm helping someone else atm
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba:  rm /home/YourUserID/.ICEauthority  then try to log back in
<mojtaba> vfw: what should I do then?
<xdreaper15> ahh beldar you rock
<xdreaper15> thanks a ton
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:I will try that.
<Beldar> xdreaper15, No problem, now you have another resource. ;)
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: dpkg returned 1, /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<xdreaper15> sorry to be a nuisance >.<
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: give it a second and try again
<Beldar> no biggie
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:Can I rename that?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: same output
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: you can if you want.
<artie_> mojtaba I sincerely hope you don't have a newer Dell.....and that you don't have to take it apart.....but, if you do have to do it, be sure to get some decent quality heatsink compound for it. Arctic Silver is pretty hard to beat::>
<vfw> golfinho_333: What error are you getting?
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:It says, can not do that, read only file system
<vfw> mojtaba: sudo
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: sudo?
<golfinho_333> vfw no error... php5 is enabled everything is working... the problem is that the phpinfo is only working in /var/www and not in /localhost/~username
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. try once more again
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: even with sudo -s
<vfw> golfinho_333: http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/06/monitoring-system-resources-on-ubuntu-server-with-phpsysinfo.html
<nearst> hello good people
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: same again...
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: delete it.  It gets created if it isn't there.  Happened to me a few times and deleting it had no ill-effects
<golfinho_333> vfw thanks :)
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:ok, let me do that
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:it does not allow me to remove it. same error message!
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: debconf-c root 4uW REG 0,16 137869 10146 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<artie_> I have a problem with usb 3 flash drives.....I bought 3 different models locally, but none of them accept an ext3 or ext4 format......do all usb 3 flash drives limit the formatting that can be done externally???? All of them had fat32 formatting when I bought them.
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:even I can not change its permission to 777
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I am root at the moment
<mojtaba> That is very odd!!
<vfw> mojtaba: df
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: also noted that it may be incomplete due to it being a temp fs
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: sudo enter-chroot rm /home/MYUSERNAME/.ICEauthority
<mojtaba> what is chroot?
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I type whoami, and it says, root
<mojtaba> then rm ./.ICEauthority
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: can you try jump back to tty7 and see if you can tab to "try ubuntu"
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: It says, read only
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: i'm wondering if its that menu is locking the file
<mojtaba> vfw: what is df?
<vfw> mojtaba: What is the user name?
<mojtaba> root
<vfw> mojtaba: no it's not.  What is your user name?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: didn't know about the changing tty shortcut. back to desktop now
<mojtaba> whoami > root
<mojtaba> mojtaba
<vfw> mojtaba: ls /home
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. try open a terminal there with: ctrl + alt + t
<vfw> mojtaba: What directories are in /home/ ?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<mojtaba> vfw: shoot, my bad.
<mojtaba> let me check that
<vfw> mojtaba: What user is having trouble logging in?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit debootstrap
<vfw> mojtaba: (If you do not know your user name, that is the problem.)
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: exit from root
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: no wall of errors, looks good
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: just a moment.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo fdisk -l 2>&1 | pastebinit
<vfw> mojtaba: ls /home/   #Tell us what it says.
<vfw> mojtaba: ls /home/ | pastebinit #Send URL
<mojtaba> I just cd /home/mojtaba
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842125/
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: vfw: after cd /home/mojtaba && rm .ICEauthority, same error message
<vfw> mojtaba: Type exit, hit enter.  Login as mojtaba
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: so sda1 was / and sda5 is /home ?
<mojtaba> vfw: I did that
<mojtaba> vfw: what next?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: should be, no other OSes on the drive.
<vfw> So you are able to login ok as mojtaba ?
<mojtaba> vfw: ye
<mojtaba> s
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ahh waid you had /dev/sda1 as /boot ?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: what layout do you want or does it matter?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: it's the ubuntu encrypted LVM default
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: are you sure you want encrypted for a server?
<vfw> mojtaba: ls -l .ICEauthority  #Tell us what it says.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ehhh, true... I'll save that for my other box.
<vfw> mojtaba: ls -l ~/.ICEauthority  #Tell us what it says.
<mojtaba> vfw: -rw------- 1 mojtaba mojtaba
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: laptops generally what you need encrypted for. bit odd for a stationary device. it's not like the NSA are going to break into your home and take your hdd right?
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: you never know... ;). anyways...
<vfw> mojtaba: rm ~/.ICEauthority
<golfinho_333> vfw it looks this dont work...
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. we'll simply this a bit so: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: command
<mojtaba> vfw: golfinho_333: I can not remove it. it says: read-only file system
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: use that to delete the partitions. d = delete. create a new partition spanning the full drive if you don't want a seperate /home
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: try rebooting
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: ok
<golfinho_333> mojtaba what you can not remove?
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: not sure why it mounted as readonly
<mojtaba> should I boot in safe mode?
<vfw> ls -ld /home/mjtaba
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: actually. sorry wait.
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: should I boot in recovery mode?
<vfw> mojtaba: ls -ld /home/mjtaba  #Tell us what that says
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: once you delete the partitions. first create your swap. how big do you want the swap?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: partitions deleted... 1G maybe?
<mojtaba> vfw: I just reboot. please wait
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: how much ram do you have?
<vfw> mojtaba: (Show us)
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: should I boot in recovery mode?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: 1GB. For apache/mysql/php and potentially other services like mail, nfs later
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: answer vfw first
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f:I can not, because now the laptop is restarted. You told me to do that.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: I have a 250GB hard drive in it, so not too constrained.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: yup 1gb swap should be enough
<vfw> mojtaba: Login and do it.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: create a partition with n
<mojtaba> vfw
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: n done
<mojtaba> vfw: ok
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: starting 2048
<jirido> Hi again . I have a litle problem again as expected.. Thunderbird does'nt get windowframes. If i open a window to write a letter .. It gets frames.. But not the main window. it is the only program that has this problem. How could i get hold of what's faulty? Im on lubuntu 12.04 and have compiz metacity and a gtk2 theme..
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ending/size: +2097152
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: type 82
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: waaait... just a sec. I'm back at the p/e output? is it primary?
<Beldar> jirido, Was the desktop fully usable till you tweaked it?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: p sorry
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: my laptop has been shutdown several times and this causes the HDD to get some bad sectors; I think that is the problem now. (I am going to change the HDD next week.)
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sorry forgot anout p/e. used to gpt these days
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: would you like a seperate /home or are you happy with a single partition?
<jirido> well lets say i have not tweeked it but.. it got this way when i started to use thunderbird :)
<Beldar> jirido, compiz and metacity are separate window managers by the way, not to be mixed.
<vfw> mojtaba: If that were the case, your system would be running filesystem check now.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: I don't think I really need another partition for it? any particular benefit?
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: Yes, and I just ignored it, because the disk is encrypted. (although I have let it to check for errors before, but nothing has changed.)
<Beldar> jirido, What desktop are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: only on reinstalling. but that isn't really such a major thing on servers
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: full disk or just home folder encryption?
<jirido> Beldar: I think i have compiz for some efects but that it passes the frame thing to metacity.. Does that sound sensible?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: if you just want a single root. n <enter> p <enter> <enter> <enter> 83 <enter>
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: full
<jirido> pcmanfm
<Beldar> jirido, No, and what desktop is this, be sure to always use nicks here.
<jirido> or lxde
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: so I typed 2048 [Enter] +2097152
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: yup
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: where does the 82 come in?
<jirido> Beldar: ok
<Beldar> jirido, This is lxde, and you have mixed compiz and metacity? Di you know what the desktop manager is for lxde?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: it should ask after. if not we'll just specify that in a sec
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: when you started the system, you provided the unlock to boot....it can check the disk at that point.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: nope, back to command prompt
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: I am not sure, if I could isolate the bad sector with badblock command and fsck or not?!
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. lets create /. n <enter> p <enter> <enter> <enter>
<vfw> mojtaba: Don't ignore it.
<vfw> mojtaba: Let it try and repair your filesystem.
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: Yes, I have let it to check for that, and it said there are some problems at /home and /, but it could not fix them.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: alright
<mojtaba> vfw: I let it, but it could not.
<vfw> mojtaba: Well, you won't know until you try.  Right?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: t <enter>
<mojtaba> vfw: I tried.
<vfw> mojtaba: fsck -y /dev/what-ever
<mojtaba> before
<jirido> Beldar: you make me confused here.. This thing with window frames themes and window managers are like djungle already.. is ther some comand i can run that shows what setup i have?
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: sudo fsck -Af -M
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: ls -ld /home/mojtaba > drwx------ 122 mojtaba mojtaba
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: that should ask, whick partition. choose 1
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: vfw: As the disk is encrypted, is it safe to run fsck on it?
<gueriLLaPunK> so i have this VPS with 12.10 and i tried to apt-get update
<gueriLLaPunK> and i got this
<gueriLLaPunK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842165/
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: then give it: 82 as type
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: you should be ok.  You unlocked it at boot and it is readable
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: now: w <enter>    to write it to disk
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: .
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: then: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: It do not ask any password at boot. I have not encrypted the whole system while installing ubuntu. Later I encrypt the whole system. (but I do not remember what were the commands.)
<Beldar> jirido, I suspect the root of the problem is the tweaking with compiz and metacity, and theming, just a guess but probably accurate. Lxde is meant to be pretty basic I would be careful, when you add stuff extra like this you are heading for a no support area technically.
<josh____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842167/
<josh____> hitsujiTMO:
<jirido> Beldar: Do you mean pcmanfm
<vfw> mojtaba: But do NOT run fsck on a mounted partition.
<mojtaba> It seems, it is read only again?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sweet
<golfinho_333> vfw and somsip the solution is in: sudo nano /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf need to disable there it was bloking te public_html  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502067
<vfw> golfinho_333: Thanks for letting us know.
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: vfw: -M doesn't check mounted
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo mkswap /dev/sda1
<golfinho_333> vfw thanks for the help :)
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: this is so much more fun than pressing enter over and over :P
<Beldar> jirido, pcfman is the file type
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: lol
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda2
<jirido> Beldar: well so far it has gone werry well.. pcmanfm
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: it seems I could remove that file. Let me see if I could login or not.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done.
<vfw> golfinho_333: You disabled what?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: mkdir install && sudo mount /dev/sda2 install && sudo debootstrap saucy install
<Beldar> jirido, Sure, however you are beyond any logical use and have done this without really knowing the capabilities and limitations is all.
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: if the system doesn't ask for a password on boot, it is not encrypted (from my experience with different encryptions)   Have you tried accessing the disk from a liveCD?  Can you read the volumes?  if so, it isn't encrypted
<golfinho_333> vfw the place that says  /*/public_html
<jirido> Beldar: I do not know how it would work to disable metacity and just use compiz.. could i still use the openbox themes?
<golfinho_333> it was off
<mojtaba> vfw: jeffrey_f: Thank you very much. I could login to GUI. :)  (Do you have any comment on the disk, itself? I could pastebin the result of the commands)
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: No, I can not access the disk with live CD.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: seems to not want to create install, saying it already exists
<Beldar> jirido, I have no idea, I don't tweak my OS's in general with theming or managers.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: o.O
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: and rmdir doesn't work, says it's busy
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: good.  What do you mean comments?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: are you in ~ ?
<vfw> golfinho_333: php_admin_value engine Off  ?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: yup
<jirido> Beldar: Hey i dont ned this.. Youre way of talking to me make me sad a litle.. I feel that if you dont know how to help me just say so ok
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: mount | pastebinit
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I mean, what should I do to isolate that bad sectors?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: thats weird ~/install doesn't exist by default
<josh____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842181/
<jirido> Beldar: Its ok
<gueriLLaPunK> why cant i update my repos?
<gueriLLaPunK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842165/
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: the error must be from the debootstrap
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont even have nano
<vfw> golfinho_333: or did you comment out that whole stansa?
<gueriLLaPunK> so i can edit files
<hitsujiTMO> ls -l install
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: maybe... maybe I forgot a pair of &&s
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: nope
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: You can try....I'd replace the disk as you were going to.  Make that current disk a portable drive until it dies. (my opinion)
<golfinho_333> vfw this---> http://pastebin.com/wzvRqmLa
<Beldar> jirido, Reality can be painful. I am just noticing your tweaking without really knowing what you are doing is all. At least that is my impression. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ls -l install returns nothing right?
<golfinho_333> vfw need to disable this
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: What should I do for over heating problem then, as it might kill the new HDD too. :(
<josh____> Desktop , Documents, Downloads, install, music, pictures, public, templates, videos
<golfinho_333> vfw that why it was only working the php in /var/www and not in localhost/~username
<josh____> hitsujiTMO:
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I did not have this problem in windows. unfortunately
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: what about: ls -l install
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: lost+found
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: owned by root, rwx by only root
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. lets try again: sudo debootstrap saucy install
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: blow out the vents with compressed air.  Attempt (if you are brave) to access the heatsink and really clean it.
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: the overheat issue?
<jirido> Beldar: I have not been tweeking. ones a year ago i have installed compiz and since then every thing has been all ok. Now i started to use thunderbird and it dont get window frames and i need some leads how i can start to find the problem.. Ev some comand that lists what wm i have in actual use  and so on
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: no such script /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/saucy
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: o.O is this the 13.10 iso?
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I have used compressed air several times. (I checked how to change the fan in youtube, my laptop is Dell Studio 1555, almost everything must be taken apart. :( )
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: Yes
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: oh dang it... I accidentally downloaded 13.04 from the page I was on *epicfacepalm*
<jirido> Beldar: its anoying since i have to alt tab out of it every time i check mail..
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: lol.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: no problems
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: welp... guess I'll get on that
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: 2 secs: sudo apt-get purge debootstrap
<jirido> Beldar: I have done that for a month now
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.53_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i debootstrap_1.0.53_all.deb
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ily for saving me the time...
<jirido> Beldar: Is there not some way to get to se what order things are straped?
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: I have a fan laptable  It keeps it cool
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: onces thats done try again: sudo debootstrap saucy install
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: I have a fan with 4 blowers. But sometimes it is not enogh
<mojtaba> enough*
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: it's working so far
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: cool. that may take a bit of time. let me know when its complete. ususally talking 5 - 10 mins
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok
<jirido> Beldar: Did you get angry with me now?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: in the mean time. what country are you in. i'll generate a sources.list now
<gueriLLaPunK> why cant i update my repos?
<mojtaba> jeffrey_f: Why ubuntu cause over heating problems, while windows does not!
<gueriLLaPunK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842165/
<gueriLLaPunK> i cant even get nano
<gueriLLaPunK> bash: nano: command not found
<gueriLLaPunK> apt-get nano gives me
<gueriLLaPunK> E: Invalid operation nano
<mojtaba> Will ubuntu 14.04 LTS be more stable and will the over heating be still there?!
<hitsujiTMO> gueriLLaPunK: sudo apt-get install nano
<gueriLLaPunK> Building dependency tree... Done
<gueriLLaPunK> E: Unable to locate package nano
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: US
<gueriLLaPunK> lol i forgot install before
<gueriLLaPunK> but i still cant update apt-get
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: btw, when we were creating the swap, how'd you calculate the 2 million figure?
<hitsujiTMO> gueriLLaPunK: an issue with the dns that its using. try changing the dns
<gueriLLaPunK> ahh
<jeffrey_f> mojtaba: if you have partial blockage of the fins on the CPU heatsink, Ubuntu uses the CPU more aggressively at times, so it may show up
<Beldar> mojtaba, I have the feeling you may have not done all that can be done to make sure the heat is taken care of. On my toshiba laptop windows runs hotter, I would investigates that computer model and heat with ubuntu and make sure it is clean and get a cooling pad that will cool it.
<Beldar> mojtaba, Make sure the sensors are running accurate as well.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: the sector size for your hdd is 512 bytes. 1gb = 1024 * 1024 * 1024 = 1073741824 bytes. so thats 1073741824 / 512 = 2097152 sectors
<mojtaba> Beldar: How should I check the sensors status?
<gueriLLaPunK> hitsujiTMO, i went here
<gueriLLaPunK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078398
<NealNewAtLinux> Hello people. I am a complete newbie at ubuntu. I don't seem to have any programs or GUI. what do I do?
<Beldar> !lm-sensors | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<gueriLLaPunK> and i got this
<gueriLLaPunK> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<gueriLLaPunK> even thou im root
<jirido> Beldar: I think if you dont want to help me say so not just say im been tweeking and let go like i dont exist..
<gueriLLaPunK> if i do vim before it, its blank
<NealNewAtLinux> http://imgur.com/uU3syCh pic is relevent
<mojtaba> Beldar: I will check that, thank you.
<kathuria> hello
<hitsujiTMO> gueriLLaPunK: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<gueriLLaPunK> ty
<gueriLLaPunK> sudo: unable to resolve host la-vps19.chicagovps.net
<gueriLLaPunK> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<kathuria> how can i get animation software ??
<Beldar> mojtaba, No problem, just be sure to get this fixed, overheating the laptop is not good will shorten its life and can brick the OS, at the least.
<gueriLLaPunK> yay
<gueriLLaPunK> it works
<mojtaba> Beldar: yes. Thanks
<gueriLLaPunK> i removed sudo, since im root (i assume)
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: base system installed
<gueriLLaPunK> hitsujiTMO, thank you very much
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the explanation. saving that for next time i need to manually partition
<NealNewAtLinux> Gentlemen, I implore you to help me http://imgur.com/uU3syCh
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if I am using a laptop with Xubuntu on it, what would be the best way to configure ufw for typical desktop use?
<Psil0Cybin> if am not planning on sshing into my laptop
<Psil0Cybin> just to use it physically
<Beldar> !details | NealNewAtLinux
<ubottu> NealNewAtLinux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: wget -O sources.list http://sprunge.us/hLfI
<Beldar> NealNewAtLinux, State the issues, a picture means nothing without them.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: perfect
<NealNewAtLinux> I just booted up ubuntu from a thumb drive and have no idea how to run programs
<Beldar> NealNewAtLinux, This is support, state the issues individually.
<imghost> !manual | NealNewAtLinux
<ubottu> NealNewAtLinux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jirido> NealNewAtLinux: Go to start menu
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo cp sources.list install/etc/apt/sources.list
<NealNewAtLinux> I have not been able to find any start menu. I hit the windows key, to no avail
<NealNewAtLinux> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo mount --bind /dev install/dev
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo mount --bind /sys install/sys
<jirido> NealNewAtLinux: Is there no panel or windowbar?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts install/dev/pts
<NealNewAtLinux> No, there isn't.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo mount -t proc none install/proc
<jirido> upps
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: mount | pastebinit
<jirido> NealNewAtLinux: rightclick on desktop then
<glitsj16> jirido: you mentioned having a gtk2 theme .. have you tried disabling it temporarily to see if that has any effect?
<lacrymol1gy> I'm getting this on apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<NealNewAtLinux> jirido, did that, nothing. the "desktop" doesn't seem to have anything but a background
<lacrymol1gy> it is stopping the upgrade manager from working
<imghost> NealNewAtLinux, you did a fresh install?
<NealNewAtLinux> Yes
<jirido> glitsj16: How do i do that.. some theme i must have dont i?
<imghost> NealNewAtLinux, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842280/
<jirido> NealNewAtLinux: That sounds bad
<NealNewAtLinux> ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sudo chroot install
<NealNewAtLinux> desktop-i386
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<jirido> NealNewAtLinux: is it a new ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: need to generate the mtab: cat /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<NealNewAtLinux> is 13.10 new?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok
<glitsj16> jirido: i'm not too familiar with lxde, anything like gnome-tweak-tool you can install thru apt-get?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: let me know if there's errors here: apt-get update
<imghost> NealNewAtLinux, try to reset the unity open the terminal press ctrl+T and type dconf "reset -f /org/compiz/"
<glitsj16> jirido: you could also check your ~/.themes directory and temporarily renaming the theme involved
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: jirido lxde has lxappearance
<imghost> NealNewAtLinux, then "setsid unity" and "unity --reset-icons"
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: great thx, that should make things easier for jirido
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: GPG key error
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: rest worked until the very end
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: 16126D3A3E5C1192   ???
<jirido> glitsj16: I would like to try to disable compiz and se whats happens but everytime i do such changes (i have not found out realy how to turn compiz of but anyway) things get ugly and i sitt with the promt att ctrl alt F1
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: yep
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<zedzdead> Hey guys, this is Austin!
<NealNewAtLinux> hit ctrl-t, nothing happened
<glitsj16> jirido: let's go for the theme check first perhaps, we can have a look at compiz in a sec
<glitsj16> jirido: just trying to rule out a few things, not that i already know what your issue is and holding it back :)
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: then once again: apt-get update
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok... running update now
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<vfw> NealNewAtLinux: Alt-F2 gnome-terminal
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: need the language pack: apt-get install language-pack-en
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: then set the locale: update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: was going to mention locale errors. will do.,
<jirido> glitsj16: Thunderbird dont use the usual theme engine it seems.. it has it own themes/ so you meen i should just try change theme in LXaperance.. that i have already done and it does not affect.. maybe if i could switch window manager.. temporarly.
<NealNewAtLinux> vfw: nothing happened, again
<vfw> NealNewAtLinux: I don't know then...
<NealNewAtLinux> could it be that I booted from a usb drive?
<vfw> NealNewAtLinux: Alt-F2 does nothing?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: now, some of the base packages may need an update: apt-get upgrade
<NealNewAtLinux> yeah, no response
<vahid> hi
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: next install the kernel and grub make sure to install grub to /dev/sda (NOT /dev/sda1 !!!): apt-get install linux-image grub-pc
<NealNewAtLinux> is it safe to pull out my usb drive? I need to go to bed
<glitsj16> jirido: okay, that complicates things a bit, are you using the default thunderbird theme? if not, try that please
<vahid> hi all
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: *takes deep breath before typing*
<NealNewAtLinux> should I turn off my computer before removing the thumb drive
<vahid> ho install font in back box
<harvi> msg Nickserv Identify killer11
<NealNewAtLinux> uhh
<Nullifi3d> lol
<NealNewAtLinux> he better change his password
<vahid> hi all
<glitsj16> jirido: openbox should be your window manager in lxde iirc, at least it should be the default unless you changed it, we'll check on that if the thunderbird default theme change doesn't improve things
<NealNewAtLinux> hi vahid
<vahid> hi
<vahid> im install back bus but not working virtual box help
<NealNewAtLinux> vfw I need to go, and my comp needs to be turned off.
<vahid> and
<jirido> glitsj16: no it didnt.. It just looked bad :)
<vahid> how install blututhe
<NealNewAtLinux> there is no power shutoff button since I have no gui, should I just hold the button and do a force-shutdown
<vahid> and
<jirido> glitsj16: and i tried gtk theme changer and changed to an other theme but no.
<glitsj16> jirido: lol, ok, let's see what your ccsm has to report on the window manager settings .. can you open that up and point it at the 'window decorations' part?
<vahid> and
<NealNewAtLinux> stop acting like a 12 year old
<vahid> how inistal persian font
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: that installed?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: almost... what i said was a little premature. packages were dowloading then.
<vahid> no persian site is ad font
<jirido> glitsj16: when i do change theme in openbox configuration manager nothing happens
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: now... the real moment of truth
<vahid> how install virtual box in back box
<glitsj16> jirido: looks like we need to search for other possible causes besides themes, what do you think?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: installed
<vahid> not working eror
<vahid> erorr
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: now, some debian installs dont trigger update-grub or grub-install when installing grub-pc, so to be sure: update-grub && grub-install /dev/sda
<vahid> how install virtual box
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: if you need to configure the keyboard layout: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: no errors
<jirido> glitsj16: I think i paste some gtk info!
<jirido> http://pastebin.com/d3hPm8hM
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: set the timezone: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<glitsj16> jirido: the odd thing is that it seems to be only the main thunderbird window that is lacking decorations .. that's why i asked about your compiz settings in 'window decorations' .. there might be a rule (or part of it that is causing that)
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: keybaord layout is okay from what I can tell
<jirido> Ok i look
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: tz set
<MAD_51> morning!
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: blkid | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: need this so we can generate the fstab
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: what step made the commands affect the new system rather than the live cd? was it chroot?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: yup
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: chroot = change root
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842339/
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: right, I knew that but never really understood how it worked
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: trying to keep this knowledge for the future, that's why I ask.
<mojtaba1> Hi, Does anybody know how can I monitor the output of a command like sensors or acpi continously via terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: whats your favourite text editor in console?
<somsip> mojtaba1: man watch
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: nano, but vi/vim is doable for me too
<mojtaba1> somsip: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: apt-get install nano
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<glitsj16> jirido: the paste looks okay, those GTK_xxx env vars not being set is normal, as you can see it then looks at the default file locations for whatever it needs .. nothing i can see there that could act oddly
<udo> quit
<udo> exit
<udo> #quit
<udo> ?
<udo> help
<mojtaba1> somsip: how should exit that?
<mojtaba1> somsip: except ctrl+c
<somsip> mojtaba1: CTRL-C
<somsip> mojtaba1: kill it then
<mojtaba1> somsip: can I watch multiple commands with one watch command?
<glitsj16> jirido: just to make sure .. would you mind pasting your ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file?
<somsip> mojtaba1: no reason why you can't use more than one terminal. Or wrap the commands in a batch file
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done installing nano
<mojtaba1> somsip: I just wanted to have the output in one place
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: 2 secs. just preping the sources.list
<jirido> glitsj16: i killed compiz and started metacity.. everything got a lot stiffer as im used to rubber windows that snap ..:) But the same same with thunderbird
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: 2 secs. just preping the fstab sorry
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: cd /etc
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: wget -O fstab http://sprunge.us/BEMP
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: no wget... just a sec
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: apt-get install wget && wget -O fstab http://sprunge.us/BEMP
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: :P
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done with that now
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: create a user account: adduser <insertusernamehere>
<glitsj16> jirido: hard one to diagnose, so nothing in your ccsm 'window decorations' mentioning thunderbird? especially in the box with the same name, comes with a setting of "any" by default .. but you'll have to fire compi back up i guess
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok
<jirido> glitsj16: so its not the wm..  ?? could i try to reach thunderbird manual or maybe start it in cli and pipe errors to file? / i did
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: add user to the sudoers group, be wary here: its a small a capital G: usermod -aG sudo <insertusernamehere>
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: k
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: what hostname do you want for the server?
<glitsj16> jirido: if there isn't any rule in your window decorations stansa in ccsm i don't think it is part of the issue no .. good idea about going manual on the thunderbird
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: s2 is okay for now, i'll set it to a fqdn later once i point something
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: echo "s2" > /etc/hostname
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: echo "127.0.1.1 s2" >> /etc/hosts
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: do i need to remove the ubuntu hostname entry>
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: this should overwrite it
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: well.. it didn't. i'll fix it
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: cool
<Teo_77> hello everybody
<Teo_77> I have a strange question and I am not able to find a solution in the sea of internet. Can I try here?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: ok done there
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: now, how do you setup the network?  dhcp? static?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: dhcp
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: had bad experiences with static, so i just let the router assign static IPs
<Teo_77> how can I put specific folders in a specific HD without creating a partition each?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok: cd /etc/network
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: wget -O interfaces http://sprunge.us/SJaX
<Beldar> Teo_77, Partition each? what is the end goal?
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: done
<Teo_77> I mean: I have 2 HD on HD 1 I have 2 partitions (/ and /home) 2nd disk is empty
<Teo_77> I would like to move some specific folder to second disk
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. you have an absolute minimal server install now.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: alright... guess I'll reboot and see if it works?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: yup
<sweetgum> hi... im trying to install java dk 6 can someone help?
<Beldar> Teo_77, So you are saying you don;t know how to move files from one HD to another?
<Beldar> !java | sweetgum
<ubottu> sweetgum: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Teo_77> could be... 1st disk is a SSD and to contain number of writes I would like to put fonders like /var on the magnetic HD
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: oh wow. no stats motd
<glitsj16> jirido: in the mean time i'm looking at the reported launchpad bugs for thunderbird
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: yup. as i said, minimal install
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: few things to clean up first
<Teo_77> moving with mv is usual also among mounted disks
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: what's the proper way to set console screen size? i've seen old forum posts, but i imagine some of those are old
<Beldar> Teo_77, /var is in root right, what is the purpose?
<Teo_77> but I'm unsure how to tell to kernel where are folder it needs
<Teo_77> let's do an example
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: it should do it dynamically for you. is it not?
<glitsj16> jirido: doing that i realised i never asked if you already tried a temp rename of your thunderbird profile so it gets a fresh one on a restart .. longshots at best
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: it shouldn't matter anyway as you should be ssh'ing in :P
<Beldar> Teo_77, Is the SSD to full, and this is your answer to that?
<Teo_77> I've read that to contain the number of writes (and increase the life of the SSD) it is advisable to have some folders on a traditional disk
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: it's just in a corner of the display. but it's not a big deal like you say.
<Teo_77> to reduce the number of writes
<Teo_77> of course y ssd cannot store all my system and I need to move something also on the other HD.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: lol only 46MB of RAM utilized
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: ok. need to run: echo "ohci_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules && update-initramfs -u
<jirido> glitsj16: ok so i try that first..
<Teo_77> Beldar, I'm not sure I explained my question. Is my goal clear?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: this fixes that bug you were on about that prevented you from installing. You need this incase you ever want to use the recovery console or get dropped to busybox
<Beldar> Teo_77, SSD's now a days have as long a life as spinning HD's, have you set up a optimizing schema?
<Teo_77> set up a optimizing schema? Don't understand. So there is no need to take particular care. The only problem could be the available space.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: it failed. ln failed to create hard link - op not permitted, cp cant create regular file - permission denied
<Teo_77> Beldar, do you mean TRIM?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: now, if you want, you can install ubuntu-standard .... this will gove you a nice base to work from. it installs tools like, memtest86+, man, ntfs-3g, openssh-client, bash-completion, command-not-found and a few others
<Beldar> Teo_77, For al general purposes yes, SSD's in the beginning had shorter now they are more robust. Yes trim.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: pastebinit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Teo_77> Beldar, TRIM is OK. Asking now just your opinion. What should I put on a spinning HD? My 120Gb SSD is not enough for everything. I understand it is a silly question. Just your opinion...
<jirido> glitsj16: i changed name of the profile in profiles.ini.. nd got :Your Thunderbird profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.. when it started.. or rather did'nt start :/
<Teo_77> Beldar, if I put all my /home I loose the speed of SSD for the handling of my files (docs, videos for editing, pics reading)
<Beldar>  Teo_77 All the extra media stuff to start with, what is on the SSD as of now, I have 256 gig SSD and 4 OS.
<Teo_77> Beldar, I'm going to have 128Gb SSD. Ordered. Now in travel. 1 SO (xubuntu) not a complex system. LVM. a /home with some Gigs of videos and music and pics that will not fit in the SSD
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: sorry, forgot sudo: sudo update-initramfs -u
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: was wondering if that was the issue
<Beldar> Teo_77, I can't say exactly should be on the SSD or the spinning HD, but I would avoid breaking apart the OS anymore that putting home or root there is all myself.
<glitsj16> jirido: every time i'm tempted to give you a command to purge thunderbird .. i did find a forum thread though --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2184227 .. so your not the only one seeing this behavior
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: once everything is done: sudo apt-get clean
<Beldar> than*
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: then congrats on getting your server installed
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: alright. thanks so much. glad that it eventually got working. I learned a lot from this. Is there a wiki page for this process or is it a mostly undocumented thing?
<Teo_77> Beldar, thank you for your time and your answers. I'll take everything on my SSD. I'll just create a folder on the spininng HD to contain the media files that I do not need to edit anymore
<Beldar> Teo_77, No problem, that sounds like a prudent action, I was thinking along the same lines.
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: public documentation for this kind of thing is allover the place. I have my own documentation that I was working from
<Teo_77> Beldar, ;) Bye. Have a nice day/evening/night
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: is there any way I could get said documentation so that i can play around with other boxes and stuff?
<Beldar> you to
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: thats it, but its based on uefi and not mbr install. https://wiki.tenmilesout.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Saucy_Debootstrap_Efi_Minimal_Install
<root32> how to make ubuntu boot cd using live cd ?
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: most of my docs are on a home server
<jirido> glitsj16: Yess sweetheart! It was something wrong with the profile! So smart of you to think of it! I had no idea that a profile could rech out and kick the window frames of a program like that..
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: thanks for your tine. that page is getting bookmarked for sure
<glitsj16> jirido: \o/ :p
<Beldar> !details | root32
<ubottu> root32: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> josh____: no problem
<root32> ubottu: i have new ubuntu .iso image , i try to boot it with vatual box , but not boot it.. :(
<ubottu> root32: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glitsj16> jirido: odd indeed, especially that it would only affect the main window .. oh well, enjoy the compiz/lxde combo i'd say
<root32> ubottu: it's ok.. :)
<ubottu> root32: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MAD_51> morning!
<root32> MAD_51: Morning :D
<Beldar> root32, your description lack any real details, you might try #vbox as well, we can help with better details in general.
<josh____> hitsujiTMO: Follow-up question: when I run "sudo shutdown now", it doesn't shutdown, but just enters single-user mode -- is that a setting of some sort?
<apb1963> How can I find what packages depend on a specific version of a library?  In particular, libqtcore4 version 4.8.2  ?
<root32> Beldar: no need to use with vertual box, i want to make boot .iso ubuntu image.. how to do it?
<apb1963> I know that I can do apt-cache rdepends <pkgname>... but that doesn't specify the specific version in use.
<Beldar> root32, For an install on the HD? Burn it to a disk, or load it to a usb with an app.
<Paulyoung> 	0,16 大家好
<jirido> glitsj16: Thank you very much love, It has been e real anoyance..! are you in for an other litle problem after a litle coffe brake or shall we rest for another day..?
<root32> Beldar: ok , what is the app for boot usb ?
<Beldar> root32, What OS do you have to do this with, there are handfulls of usb loaders, some run in specific OS's and have versions for others.
<glitsj16> jirido: if i can help, i just poored a big cup .. and the channel reads along so ask away
<hitsujiTMO> joshhunt_: sudo poweroff
<jirido> ok. This gona be messy
<glitsj16> heh
<root32> Beldar: Ubuntu new version ?
<Beldar> root32, what operating system are you using so that you can load the usb?
<Beldar> root32, If we are having a language problem, there is ubuntu support for specific languages if needed.
<nearst> ask!
<hitsujiTMO> root32: ##ubuntu-lk
<hitsujiTMO> root32: sorry #ubuntu-lk
<glitsj16> apb1963: just a question .. are you sure about the version #? can't find any mention of a version 4:4.8.2 on packages.ubuntu.com
<apb1963> glitsj16: it comes from the backports ppa... which is why I need to get rid of it.  I'm told it's not supported.
<glitsj16> apb1963: are you on precise 12.04?
<apb1963> glitsj16: yes
<glitsj16> apb1963: you could try to downgrade the version to the one from the regular repos, but before trying .. do you want to disable backports all together ?
<apb1963> glitsj16: so before I get rid of it, I want to see what packages depend on it.... I don't want to be left with an unusable system
<glitsj16> apb1963: hmm, i understand .. especially with a core lib like that it could be hairy
<apb1963> glitsj16: No, I don't think I do... though to be honest I'm not 100% sure.  I'm just stumbling along trying to setup various packages that look useful for a real business.
<apb1963> glitsj16: And keep running into major hiccups.
<jirido> glitsj16: You see I have a 2 terabyte disk. I sharede it in two. one i had to format to hfs+ to get on it some film i got to edit on a school in helsini. They only had mac and.. yes so i formated it so.. but as i omly used about 2-300 gig its mostly empty.. The other part. is full soo full.. good alternative Films and dockumentarys and so on. so i ofcorse wanted to use some of that lovly empty space.. but as linux cant write at hfs+ th
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: apt-cache show libqtcore4 | grep 'Depends\|Recommends'
<jirido> glitsj16: so now i cant mount it even  to read it.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: Thank you but that doesn't tell me what depends on libqtcore4... it tells me what libqtcore4 depends on... the exact reverse
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: ahh sorry. apt-cache rdepends libqtcore4     but thats a list of everying in the repo. not necessarily whats installed
<jirido> It complains of differensies in the backup of superblock or something.. when i mount in spacefm it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: ahh sorry. apt-cache rdepends libqtcore4     but thats a list of everying in the repo. not necessarily whats installed
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I didn't realize it was everything in the repo... but it also fails to provide specific versions.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: now at least I understand why the list is so long :)
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: whats the output of: apt-cache show libqtcore4 | grep Version
<glitsj16> jirido: did you ran a fsck on it yet? and this isn't exactly one of my strong suits .. maybe try to put a paste together with the logs so people here can have a closer look on the issue
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO:  apt-cache --installed rdepends libqtcore4  limits to installed packages
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6842589/
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: sweet, will note that for future. for specific version try: apt-cache --installed rdepends libqtcore4=4:4.8.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1~precise1~ppa6
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: or: apt-cache --installed rdepends libqtcore4>=4:4.8.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1~precise1~ppa6
<jirido> glitsj16: I actually could mount it again.. I just looked and tryed a little and when i took away the default option in fstab.. it MOUNTED! :)   But So comes next Q Is it safe to change owner of the files from whitin linux right like that and will it work with a mac then?
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: the latter gives no output.... the former outputs the same thing as not specifying the version
<Shikieiki_> is it bad to do-release-upgrade and not reboot afterwards?
<Beldar> Shikieiki_, You have to reboot to finalize the upgrade.
<Shikieiki_> because my ubuntu just reached it's end of life apparently, but i have 100+ days of uptime and i'm going for a new personal record.
<Walex> Shikieiki_: it is not *that* bad.
<Shikieiki_> Beldar: but it wont' cause any severe instability or anything?
<glitsj16> jirido: by taking out the 'defaults' you don't exactly change ownership of the files on there, so now yoy don't have anything at all in fstab after blowing away defaults?
<makara> hi. I've got an old laptop. It doesn't handle unity graphics so well. I remember years ago an option to use Unity2D, or choose whatever GUI at login menu. But in 13.04 now I don't see that option?
<Shikieiki_> because i'm hesitant to force an upgrade through two versions without rebooting if it will break everything
<hitsujiTMO> makara: lubuntu would be the best bet for such a system. unity2d is gone a while now
<hitsujiTMO> makara: also. 13.04 is end of life
<Beldar> Shikieiki_, I would forget the uptime it means nothing, do it correctly.
<makara> hitsujiTMO, how can I see ubuntu release from cli?
<jirido> glitsj16: No.. It still has :hfsplus noatime,noauto,user,users
<Shikieiki_> Beldar: but, is it known to cause any problems to not reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> makara: cat /etc/issue      or lsb_release -c
<Shikieiki_> or will all i miss out on be the newer kernel, until i reboot?
<Beldar> Shikieiki_, Not an Issue I have seen addressed as it is not a good idea to be honest.
<makara> hitsujiTMO, ok. I've just done a release-upgrade. It's 13.10
<Shikieiki_> hm, how long then can an ubuntu that's been upgraded twice stay online before experiencing issues then?  hours?  days?
<glitsj16> jirido: defaults as mount options implies rw, so that was the issue probably, you should be safe .. only test is reality as you know .. boot into OS X and native tools to do another file system check
<Beldar> Shikieiki_, This is an unknown to be honest, to many variables.
<Shikieiki_> hm
<Shikieiki_> well, i guess i'll be the first, i'm curious now
<Guest15747> hi
<Guest15747> I'm having trouble with duplicate sources.list entries, any takers?
<jirido> But i understand that user and owner should be 1000 on the disk preferably set from within mac as owner 99 cant be reached really as it some kind of virtual owner?? but what i wonder is if there is some way to change the owner in a safe and actuall way on that disk with owner and group 99?
<Guest15747> This occurred after a release upgrade from Precise to Quantal
<jirido> glitsj16: I mean owner and group
<hitsujiTMO> Guest15747: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<Beldar> Shikieiki_, Honestly risking the OS for some uptime cred that means nothing is rather illogical.
<glitsj16> jirido: if you didn't chown'd anything taking out the 'default' mount option shouldn't do no harm .. or did you change ownerships?
<Shikieiki_> Beldar: worst that happens is i have to reinstall.  i'm moving onto gentoo anyway, and haven't reinstalled yet simply because i'm going for 1 year of uptime (so it's not a hugely important computer)
<glitsj16> jirido: add .. uid=1000,gid=1000 in that case
<glitsj16> jirido: missed a part, so used to the highlighting on the nick that i overlooked sorry
<Beldar> Shikieiki_, You can setup ubuntu to not need reboots with kernel upgrades, IE with a LTS you could possibly have a 5 year up time.
<Shikieiki_> i know, i plan on sticking with LTS from now on
<jirido> glitsj16: sorry
<Shikieiki_> for kernel updates at least, i never reboot (unless the update fixes a security flaw)
<jirido> glitsj16: The thing is that if i gona use the uid and gid bits the ownership on the disk must be sett to that. but ownership 99 on mac is "everybody" and works like a cameliont and change after whats youre uid.. But does it do that on linux also? and if i chown it to 1000.1000 will that be permanent?
<jirido> And do i really need to?
<jaclass08> where can i download stuff
<glitsj16> jirido: best ask some confirmation on that here, not sure on that and we wouldn't wanna blow away your film collection .. that being said i think the uid/gid bits are for the duration of the mount cycle
<DJones> jaclass08: You can download Ubuntu from www.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> jaclass08: or Software Center
<jaclass08> thnx
<jirido> yes maybe i can set them to 99 ?
<jirido> How can i se the actual owner and user of the partitition ? i know some folder on it is owned by root
<Teozac> Hello
<Teozac> now, im 100% new to ubuntu and linux at all so ive just come for some help
<Beldar> !manual | Teozac a good start
<ubottu> Teozac a good start: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<makara> hi. I've locked myself out of a VM by setting SSH to refuse passwords, before I added my key. I've added the vdh to another instance of Ubuntu. How can I see it, and mount it, so I can add the key?
<Teozac> Im trying to download an irc client and trying to grasp how to install something from the terminal
<Beldar> Teozac, You want to stick with the ubuntu repos in general, it is rare you would need otherwise.
<jirido> glitsj16: sorry again.. i think its time for me to go to bed  . :) You have been so sweet and patient with me .. Thank you and hope you all good and nice helpsearchers this morning. I se you around. Thanks
<Beldar> makara, You would have to chroot in I would think.
<Beldar> if you could but no password makes this difficult
<optiwork> How can I get nvidia optimus to work on 13.10? LSPCI gives the following: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<Beldar> !optimus | optiwork have you seen
<ubottu> optiwork have you seen: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<glitsj16> jirido: keep well and have a nice stretch :)
<optiwork> Beldar, Yes but then I have to run everything from the command line. Everything from Chrome and VMware to Wine and FreeCAD
<optiwork> And Mathematica has issues with it. (Plots don't render unless your manipulating them)
<Beldar> optiwork, Mainly for help here specific details are needed, not an area i"m real familiar with is all.
<optiwork> optiwork, Well, My specific details on the hardware is above. All I'm looking to do is get 3D to work when I need it, and not when I don't. Just like it does on Windows - The card is off until something needs it.
<aeon-ltd> Teozac: well what are you trying to install, 99% of the time you'll want to use 'sudo apt-get install nameofpackage'. sudo - superuser do, perform command as admin (so you have absolute rights); apt-get is the package manager ubuntu uses; install is a argument given to apt-get; nameofpackage - self explanatory
<optiwork> Beldar, Whoops, I used my name instead of yours. The above was addressed to you.
<Beldar> optiwork, This is linux, just like windows means nothing here. You have to be aware of the limitations of the drivers provided by vendors and the communities ability to work around this.
<optiwork> Beldar, Don't nvidia provide drivers for Linux? I've used them on a previous machine. I just can't find any source saying that they fix the optimus problem - and a few say it breaks it.
<Beldar> optiwork, proprietary drivers are not suggested in general, are starting to get a glimpse of the difficulties that need these details?
<Beldar> you*
<optiwork> Beldar, Well, what details do you need?
<Beldar> optiwork, I can't help here, but piece by piece the exact problem would be the channel norm, not general statements.
<interweb> Is there something like Arch Users Repository for ubuntu ?
<Teozac> i think i managed to add the repo and install the program, but how do i find it?
<Beldar> interweb, There are ubuntu repos.
<optiwork> The exact problem is that since the nVidia card is not listed as a VGA device (Which is the norm for Optimus) - Ubuntu has no idea what it is. Infact, lspci -v says just that about it (unknown). Therefore, nVidia drivers lead to a black screen after reboot, which means that I can't use my dedicated graphics card for 3D support in Linux. I'd like to resolve this
<Beldar> Teozac, what repo what program?
<Teozac> https://launchpad.net/~nesthib/+archive/weechat-stable
<Beldar> Teozac,  syn
<glitsj16> !ppa | interweb
<ubottu> interweb: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<brontosaurusrex> Teozac, in terminal type wee and tab ?
<Beldar> Teozac, weechat is in the ubuntu repos
<brontosaurusrex> Teozac, however weechat should be in default repos, no?
<Teozac> didnt know that
<Teozac> however, thanks for the help
<Teozac> ive never used ubuntu or any kind of linux before
<Teozac> maybe thats obvious >(
<Teozac> :)
<Beldar> Teozac, No biggie, you will get the hang of it.
<Teozac> bye
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: so #kubuntu found an answer for me...  http://i.imgur.com/aI0i5PY.png
<optiwork> Actually, I guess I should say that the exact problem is that the nVidia graphics card isn't being used, and that the packages in the Ubuntu repo give me a black screen on reboot.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: sadly, it looks like it found every package in the system :(
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: but that might be requiring >= a lower version or not specifying a specific version. a ppa-purge should bring it back to a stable state
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: if you can. image the drive. then there's no harm in testing
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I'm not 100% positive, but it seems to be able to specify a specific version
<chamunks> How do I figure out where ZNC is stored when apt-get installs it.
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I'm nervous about imaging.... seems like a lot of potential for failure
<chamunks> I'd like to attempt to modify the web panel to some extent.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: clonezilla is prob the easiest way of imaging
<Beldar> +1 clonezilla
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: dpkg -L <packagename>
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I've looked at it... it's fraught with peril
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: practive on a virtual machine :P
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: you have to know what you're doing with that thing.  Too easy to mess up.
<hitsujiTMO> practice*
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: that's an interesting idea....  one that makes my head spin at the moment... not sure how I'd practice it
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I get the VM part... I don't get the cloning part
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: I'd need a second disk right?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: install ubuntu to a vm. image it. restore the image to another vm. easiest way of practicing
<apb1963> interesting
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: yup. you store the image on another drive
<apb1963> interesting
<chamunks> ty HiddenDjinn
<chamunks> sorry HiddenDjinn wrong highlight.
<chamunks> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: np
<Rory> Can I get wget to write to file foo (like -O foo option) but not if it's, say, a 404? Currently it just writes an empty file
<Guest15747> any takers on Duplicate Sources.list entries?
<hitsujiTMO> Rory: afaik no, bur it returns non 0 on status other than 200 so: wget -O somefile.html http://example.com/ || rm somefile.html
<Rory> hitsujiTMO: ha I like it!
<chamunks> hitsujiTMO, apparently it was compiled from source sadly.
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: the interface?
<chamunks> would you happen to know how I would decipher where its located that way?
<chamunks> ZNC the irc bouncer thing http://irc.nixium.com:5500
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the thoughts....  i'll have to look into it.... it may be just the ticket
<chamunks> I want to kind of put in some kind of TOS on it.
 * apb1963 says good night
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: not sure. it depends on if its generated or what
<chamunks> pardon?
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: the inerface html
<Bear10> Is anyone familiar with grep and regex? I'm trying to run this: grep --exclude-dir={".svn",".git"} --exclude="files.txt" -R -G "/<\?php echo ([-a-zA-Z0-9 _ \' \( \) \] \[ \$ \+ \* \/ \. \, \;]*) *\?> *&euro;/" ./ and it's not picking up the regex
<chamunks> its likely running out of the application.
<Bear10> chamunks, is that directed at me?
<chamunks> sorry no Bear10
<Bear10> ah ok np
<chamunks> it was directed at hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> chamunks: if thats the case you'd have dive into the c code, which ain't easy
<chamunks> Oh dear
<witheld> I'm looking in /etc/update-motd.d/ and I can't find anything to do with the "You have mail" thing
<witheld> how is this done
<witheld> and how do I get rid of it
<geirha> witheld: Bash checks your mail and alerts you when you have new mail
<witheld> geirha: bash itself is doing this? It's not running any scripts? That sounds weird
<geirha> witheld: man bash  and search for MAIL (all uppercase)
<geirha> witheld: And then see what's set currently with:  declare -p _ "${!MAIL@}"
<ericP> nvidia-setting broke for me yesterday. i think i'm seeing <http://askubuntu.com/questions/412181/nvidia-settings-received-an-x-window-system-error-error-was-badvalue-intege>
<geirha> witheld: Run the mail command to read that mail. If you are the first admin user of the system, you likely get all the admin mail from cron
<ericP> i'd like to go back a version. <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings> indicates that there's a 304.51 version out there
<ericP> is there a way to find out what version i previously had, grab it, and when i do, should i dpkg -i -f it?
<geirha> Bear10: what is it supposed to match?
<Bear10> geirha, it's supposed to match any <?php echo $somevariable ?> &euro; so i can then replace it with a transformed version
<Bear10> it can be <?php echo $somearray['array']['value'] ?> &euro; or any variation, but the important part is i'm trying to get the thing that follows the echo and removing the &euro; so i can transform it to <?php echo $this->DisplayPrice->display($1); ?>
<geirha> Bear10: try starting with a simpler regex:  find . \( -name .svn -o -name .git \) -prune -o -type f ! -name "files.txt" -exec grep '<? echo.*\&euro;' {} +
<geirha> Bear10: It'll probably give some false positives, but keep adding bits to the regex until it matches only the lines you want
<Bear10> well the grep works fine it's my specfiic syntax especially the ([-a-zA-Z0-9 _ \' \( \) \] \[ \$ \+ \* \/ \. \, \;]*)
<Bear10> specifically
<hitsujiTMO> Bear10: might be easier to perform such a match in python. grep can be rather awful for complex regexes
<Bear10> when i substitute taht with .*
<Bear10> it works
<geirha> Bear10: Well yes, grep won't like that regex
<geirha> Bear10: You're telling grep to use basic regular epxressions, but you're feeding it something that looks more like extended regular expressions, and with a bunch of backslashes, which may give undefined behavior
<Bear10> but isnt -E telling it to use extended/
<geirha> Bear10: I don't see any -E
<Bear10> well i changed the -G to -E
<Bear10> still
<geirha> Bear10: well [\[] will match a \ or a [, so all your backslashes between [...] are pointless
<geirha> Bear10: it also means that \] will escape the ] from closing the [...]
<geirha> *will not
<Bear10> not sure i follow, all my [ and ] are backslashed within the [...]
<Bear10> i want those
<cristian_c> Hi
<NictraSavios> Hello, what mount options should I used in /etc/fstab for ntfs partitions to ensure that no other users can read/write/execute (besides me and root), and is there a way to make executing files possible on an ntfs partition without making all files executable?
<cristian_c> I've tried to create a symbolic link
<cristian_c> ln −s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/mouse
<geirha> Bear10: [abc\]xyz]  will match an  a, b, c or \ followed by the sequence "xyz]"
<cristian_c> ln: "/dev/mouse" target is not a directory
<llutz> NictraSavios: uid=your-uid,gid=your-gid,umask=0777
<cristian_c> How can I solve?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<llutz> NictraSavios: uid=your-uid,gid=your-gid,umask=0077               sry
<Bear10> geirha, isn't or | ?
<NictraSavios> llutz, Does that mark all files as executable?
<llutz> NictraSavios: umask is not permissions, no it won't
<JMT4> What is the phenomena called when I shutdown my computer and when I boot it up again the programs are still 'active' ?
<NictraSavios> llutz, Perfect. So I don't need seperate fmask and dmasks? That's awesome!
<geirha> Bear10: in ERE, there's | meaning OR, yes, if it's not inside [...] and not preceeded by a backslash
<JMT4> I shutdown the PC but the programs are open when I start like I pressed hibernate or something like that instead.
<llutz> NictraSavios: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask         i'm not sure about ntfs-options, would they support fmask/dmask at all?
<NictraSavios> llutz, I've used them blindly in the past. No idea if they worked, I just copy-pasta from the ArchWiki
<NictraSavios> llutz, But I had a lot of issues with ntfs, so on this reinstall I figured I'd ask the officall ubuntu people.
<ericP> i just tried to post a workaround to the nvidia-settings issue on askubuntu but they don't permit '+'s in the local-part of an RFC 2822 addr-spec. (naughty naughty)
<llutz> NictraSavios: from mount man-page, they aren't valid for ntfs, but for ntfs-3g it seems. sorry, i'm not very versed with ntfs at all. best to try and see if it works
<NictraSavios> llutz, Which is more current? ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<bumbar> can i use different torrent clients on each os (ubuntu, windows) and keep progress?
<llutz> NictraSavios: i don't know
<llutz> NictraSavios: ntfs is kernel, ntfs-3g some additional stuff
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<NictraSavios> Got it working with ntfs-3g
<NictraSavios> bumbar, Depends on the client, but as long as they both download to the same directory, each will check whats on disk. (This may cause issues, and will mean that torrents spend a few minutes scanning every time you reboot)
<NictraSavios> bumbar, Just make sure its the same torrent on both clients - or else you'll really cause problems.
<bumbar> NictraSavios, cheers
<koiu> hello
<koiu> someone knows how to customize the ubuntu installer?
<NictraSavios> !remaster | koiu
<ubottu> koiu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<NictraSavios> Should I be worred about this message: (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:24042): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory This likely means that your installation is broken. ?
<ChineseXym5366> happy new year for all
<ChineseXym5366> :)
<koiu> I want to customize the ubuntu installer so that the username generation does not show up, as I have made a custom distro with remastersys, with user already configured, so the things one enters it the uder generation dialog get ignored anyways. Is there an easy way to do this without hacking around in python code?
<Xentinel> Have any of you tried this? I watch a full screen HTML5 video in chromium or firefox, and when I return to unity desktop, the side and top bar won't refresh by themselves, they just look like the last of what was shown in the video
<k1l_> !away > fl_0
<ubottu> fl_0, please see my private message
<Shikieiki_> what is !away?
<geirha> koiu: Perhaps try #ubuntu-installer
<DJones> Shikieiki_: It prompts the bot to ask people not to use noisy away messages
<optirun> Hello, I've got a fresh install of Ubuntu with an nVidia 740M Hybrid (Optimus) card. I installed the x-edgers ppa, and then install nvidia-319, nvidia-319-settings and nvidia-prime, it also installed nvidia-331 as a dependency. After I rebooted, lightdm does not come up and I get "System is running in low graphics mode", and cannot seem to fix it.
<optirun> I am currently running irssi from tty1, so I can't really send pictures,  but if you need any details just tell me what commands you need. I would like to get my desktop running with nVidia.
<k1l_> optirun: can you pastbin (use pastbinit) dmesg?
<samir_> hi, problem with kdenstudio, big lags during transitions, effects...? hp 8460p i7 4gb ram
<optirun>  k1l_ Um, not sure how from a tty
<k1l_> !pastebinit | optirun
<masterfluo> hello
<ubottu> optirun: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<masterfluo> good morning
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843221
<masterfluo> need some help :)
<optirun> That is /var/log/dmesg
<subhojit777> I can ssh (telnet as well) from local to a remote server, but cannot ssh (telnet as well) from a remote machine to another remote machine. What may be the problem? Where should I check
<optirun> !ask | masterfluo
<ubottu> masterfluo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<masterfluo> how to instal adobe flash player from the store?
<masterfluo> geting this message Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<color_fish> action
<k1l_> masterfluo: install flashplugin-installer
<k1l_> optirun: hmm, i am not familiar with hybrid video cards. i dont see a error so far.
<optirun> k1l_: Was there anything else I needed to do besides install drivers?
<neonlight>  
<optirun> Would blacklisting nouveau do anything?
<chandru> Hi
<chandru> Hi,
<chandru> Am chandru. I have installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS server edition in HP Prolient ML350e Gen8 servver. In that I have installed VMware with windows 7. But am unable to get the screen resolution of 1920 x 1080. Kindly help us to rectify the problem.
<chandru> We installed ubuntu server edition. after that manually installed Desktop by using the command
<chandru> "apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop". In that getting maximum resolution as 1600 x 900. Am using 21.5 inch monitor.
<FloodBot1> chandru: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nitin> hey kimi
<chandru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843244/
<optirun> I deleted xorg.conf, and now lightdm works. I'm not sure if its using the nvidia or if the desktop will work though.
<optirun> ....And the mouse won't move. Dangit.
<optirun> Okay, I logged it by navigating via keyboard... I have a black screen, but I'll see if it loads.
<optirun> Nope... no desktop. Black screen.
<eutheria> how do i bring up the grub menu these days?
<optirun> eutheria: Hold shift while booting
<horsesCanFly> optirun, you want to run the two cards or just nvidia?
<eutheria> thanks
<eutheria> optirun: that doesn't seem to work
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I can't just run the Nvidia (It isn't presented as a VGA device, only a 3D device - I can send lspci if you need to know). So I'd like to run both through nvidia-prime
<optirun> eutheria: Huh... they must have changed it. I personally don't know then
<eutheria> optirun: i thought it was ctrl
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843289/
<optirun> eutheria: I've always used shift :P.
<DJones> eutheria: Its Left shift
<optirun> I pasted dmesg.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, I have the same card, presented as a 3D device as well. And I'm running only nvidia. But I don't run ubuntu.
<DJones> eutheria: You may have to keep tapping the left shift during boot rather than just holding the key down
<eutheria> i tried that too
<eutheria> i am just going to use a rescue cd
<chandru> Hi
<optirun> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev ff)
<chandru> Am chandru. I have installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS server edition in HP Prolient ML350e Gen8 servver. In that I have installed VMware with windows 7. But am unable to get the screen resolution of 1920 x 1080. Kindly help us to rectify the problem.
<chandru> We installed ubuntu server edition. after that manually installed Desktop by using the command
<chandru> "apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop". In that getting maximum resolution as 1600 x 900. Am using 21.5 inch monitor.
<optirun> The above is my LSPCI output greped for '3D\|VGA' (And then tr -d '\n' to keep it on one line)
<optirun> horsesCanFly: You have a
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Opps, hit enter by acccident - I was going to say - you have a 740M Optimus?
<Rory> chandru: Are you having issues setting your resolution in Windows, or in Ubuntu?
<horsesCanFly> optirun, I do since like 4 days I did buy a new laptop. I had problems with it to and I decided to run only nvidia.
<optirun> chandru: This may be a silly question, but are you sure that your monitor supports 1920x1080 ?
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Well, I guess its better than nothing. How?
<horsesCanFly> optirun, http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/319.23/README/randr14.html
<sabestion> hi all
<eutheria> yay for rescue cd
<optirun> optirun: I'm stuck on a tty... I can't really open links.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, probably you have just to create a xorg.conf with those details. And the line whre it says busyid you must put 1:0:0
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I can't see it - like I said, I can't open links.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, I don't know how to paste this here. It's a xorg.conf file
<horsesCanFly> optirun, you can't move to tty2 and install links or something?
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Oh, links! I forgot about that. (I used to use ArchLinux on a CLI only system. Its been a few years... haha)
<horsesCanFly> optirun, haha that's what I'm running for 5 years....
<optirun> horsesCanFly: It was great while I was in highschool, but once life got busy well.. I couldn't waste time fixing it. Anyway, will those instructions work for the 331 driver?
<optirun> 319 installs 331 as a depedency
<horsesCanFly> optirun, I think so, only trying. Became worse is impossible :P
<horsesCanFly> optirun, honestly I don't waste much time fixing it. I almost don't have to do anything. Only now because I had to install everuthing on a new computer. But now all runs great. I can be lazy again
<chenqisu123> happy new year everyone.
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Using a TTY-only without a multiplexer is a pain in the behind.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, haha it is. Don't forget that when it says busyid you have to put the id of your card which is 1:0:0
<daftykins> *busid
<daftykins> :D
<horsesCanFly> that xD
<masterfluo> Thanks k1l_
<horsesCanFly> optirun, to be honest I'm "waiting" too see if I find any problems with nvidia. I had an ati before and I have to say. Never gave me any problems.
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I've had endless problems with ATI's with an old girlfriend. I spent hours trying to get get laptop working well.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, I guess I'm one of the lucky guys. But my card become legacy :\. Was an hd4***
<optirun> Well, that made it worse. Now lightdm wont work
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843360/
<optirun> The above is my xorg.conf
<daftykins> pretty sure you don't want a xorg.conf with Bumblebee?
<daftykins> eh nm maybe i have no clue
<horsesCanFly> optirun, you forget this? xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0 $ xrandr --auto
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Yes. Haha
<horsesCanFly> optirun, :D
<horsesCanFly> optirun, don't ask me how to put before lightdm. No idea xD. I don't use a login manager
<optirun> I get two messages of "can't open display"
<optirun> daftykins: No bumblebee. nvidia-prime
<Lyonnais784> Hi
<Lyonnais784> I need help for my GRUB. Anyone can help me please ?
<optirun> !ask | Lyonnais784
<ubottu> Lyonnais784: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<horsesCanFly> optirun, I saw your xorg.conf. You have more things than myself xD. I didn't use nvidia-config or something. Maybe that's the problem
<daftykins> optirun: oh, sorry
<glitsj16> optirun: what version of ubuntu are you running the nvidia 331.38 on? that's the version from trusty ..
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I just added in things for keyboard and mouse -  which shouldn't relate to the display errors.
<optirun> glitsj16: 13.10 with xedgers ppa enabled
<horsesCanFly> optirun, but in the section screen you have things related to monitor in intel. Maybe is that. I don't know
<optirun> horsesCanFly: That's just what it says to put it there on the site you sent, I actually have no clue what any of it does.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, the site I gave you the xorg is very diferent
<eLBati> does anybody can explain this http://pastie.org/8681910 or this http://pastie.org/8681951 ?
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Let me double check, I may have messed up then
<horsesCanFly> optirun, this is my xorg http://pastebin.com/JejFb9b8
<Lyonnais784> Hi. Sorry for my bad english. I had dual-boot Ubuntu/W8 on my laptop. All were OK. But when I took the W8.1 update, my laptop boot automaticly on W8.1. I had 2 boot-repaire but I boot always on W8.1. My seconde Boot-repaire got me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843352/   Thanks
<horsesCanFly> optirun, also you have a error on busID. Copy my xorg. The busID is equal to yours
<glitsj16> optirun: i think you need to make sure you only have one nvidia driver installed before any xorg.conf change will be effective, that is if you still have both installed
<optirun> glitsj16: 319 installs 331 as a dependency. I tried to only install 319. Should I purge all and try just 331?
<glitsj16> optirun: yes
<glitsj16> optirun: also purge bumblebee and install nvidia-prime
<optirun> glitsj16: Never had bumblee be in the first place.
<glitsj16> optirun: just making sure it's gone, one less thing to worry about
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I can't wget it - I get HTML code. And I can't seem to copy/paste it from links.
<glitsj16> optirun: that's a serious bug if the 319 pulls in the 331, no wonder your machine is confused
<glitsj16> optirun: can you paste output from .. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 .. please, so we can confirm a few things
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I got it.
<optirun> glitsj16: will that flood the channel?
<glitsj16> optirun: yes, do you have pastebinit installed?
<horsesCanFly> optirun, it worked?
<optirun> This is output of lspci greped to VGA|3D:
<optirun> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev ff)
<glitsj16> optirun: yes i saw that, we need a few extra lines of info to see what drivers are in use
<sunmoon> hi all, does anyone have any experience with Genymotion?
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843440/
<optirun> Above is output from the command you sent me.
<Lyonnais784> Hi. Sorry for my bad english. I had dual-boot Ubuntu/W8 on my laptop. All were OK. But when I took the W8.1 update, my laptop boot automaticly on W8.1. I had 2 boot-repaire but I boot always on W8.1. My seconde Boot-repaire got me http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843352/   Thanks
<glitsj16> optirun: ok, that doesn't show *any* nvidia driver in use currently, we need to expand the same command to 3 instead of 2 at the end (# of lines outputted) .. please do another paste if you don't mind
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843444/
<optirun> glitsj16: I used 4, just in case. (-A 4)
<glitsj16> optirun: thanks
<glitsj16> we won't go higher than 666
<glitsj16> :p
<optirun> I did modify the command to include the 3D controler. An important detail of optimus is that the nvidia card isn't presented as a valid VGA device.
<glitsj16> optirun: okay, you should purge all things nvidia and install only the 331 when that is finished, so we can be sure the nvidia dkms modules are only seeing the 331
<glitsj16> optirun: yes we might need that info later on
<optirun> glitsj16: Installing 331 now.
<optirun> Done, should I reboot?
<glitsj16> optirun: let's check 2 things before you do perhaps
<optirun> glitsj16: Alright
<glitsj16> optirun: please output .. sudo dkms status .. and .. ls -lh /etc/modprobe.d
<glitsj16> optirun: also .. lsmod | grep nvidia
<optirun> horsesCanFly: I tried what you said and now I'm back to lowgraphics mode at lightdm
<glitsj16> optirun: did you also install nvidia-prime as well?
<optirun> glitsj16: Yup
<horsesCanFly> optirun, ehhh weird
<glitsj16> optirun: i think what horsesCanFly supplied is very good info, but that will only work once the correct driver is working, a combo deal if you like
<optirun> glitsj16: And if the correct driver works, then I probably wont need his info since it will render without
<glitsj16> optirun: likely, especially with nvidia-prime in the mix
<optirun> Removing xorg.conf allows lightdm to load, but causes blackscreen upon entering the desktop.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, or that or it will use the intel by default
<optirun> horsesCanFly: It technically should use intel by default. Everything show go through the intel card, only using the gpu when nessacary. Thats how optimus works :P.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, honestly what is weird is you without a xorg everything should work but with intel
<hendricius> linux newb question :P. i just bought a new laptop, put ubuntu on it. the wifi driver crashes every few seconds.
<horsesCanFly> optirun, haha I know. But the support in linux is not evry good yet do I decide to run only the nvidia card :P
<optirun> optirun: Maybe my backlight is just dark? They keys to increase it don't work (They did before) - but I could try adding the kernel params that made them work on my other laptops.
<glitsj16> optirun: horsesCanFly: i think nvidia-prime will take care of the i915
<hendricius> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/411475/problem-with-the-intel-wireless-7260-driver
<hendricius> the person suggests to do something with modprobe. I guess that enables a kernel module?
<glitsj16> optirun: the backlight=vendor param?
<hendricius> now, how do i see that kernel module was properly loaded?
<optirun> glitsj16: Yup
<glitsj16> optirun: reboot at will .. we'll see what might be needed after a trial reboot
<optirun> Alright - Rebooting now.
<vishnuavenu> hi
<Teozac> hello
<vishnuavenu> hi any one help me with this....??? my front headphone line in is damaged but mic is still working ... can i redirect the output to mic
<optirun> After reboot: Mouse won't work at lightdm, lightdm works - blackscreen after loggin in to unity
<optirun> Bassically... no change.
<glitsj16> optirun: okay, pastebin .. sudo dkms status please
<vishnuavenu> anyone???? pls
<optirun> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<optirun> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<optirun> Whoops. Looks like the /exec for irssi option failed out. One sec.
<glitsj16> optirun: no problem
<lacrymology> My computer died in the middle of a release update, it looks like the sources have been changed, but the packages not updated yet
<lacrymology> what can I do?
<optirun> Hold on a sec... I never installed bumbleebee, yet bbswitch was in my kernel.
<optirun> Purging and seeing if that does anything.
<daftykins> lacrymology: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glitsj16> optirun: that w/could be one cause yes, odd that it is still there, but sowas the 319 pulling in the 331
<daftykins> lacrymology: or re-run the upgrade utility with "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<optirun> No change -
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843533/
<glitsj16> optirun: the .. sudo dkms status .. command should confirm if there is bumblebee leftovers besides regular driver module
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: boot to root recovery and run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<glitsj16> thanks
<optirun> Be right back, going to make a cup of coffee.
<daftykins> i'm nursing mine already
<daftykins> mm-mmm
<glitsj16> optirun: looks good, no sight of bumblebee in dkms .. sure, we'll need to get a close look at this
<optirun> glitsj16: Alright, back. I've got plenty of time
<glitsj16> optirun: good, could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<glitsj16> optirun: did you see that bbswitch in lsmod?
<optirun> glitsj16: bbswitch was still in lsmod. I'll rm mod and try again - right after pasting xorg.0
<glitsj16> optirun: yes good idea
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843559/
<akire> hola
<optirun> No change. Blackscreen on login.
<daftykins> is prime not meant to run with X.org 1.15 and newer?
<glitsj16> optirun: yes the log shows no compatible NVIDIA X driver found..
<glitsj16> line 189 of the paste
<optirun> daftykins: It shoudln't - It was built for newer xorgs as a much better replacement for bumbleebee
<daftykins> yeah, i just thought an article i'd read was referring to 1.15 and newer
<daftykins> nm :)
<optirun> glitsj16: Now that's weird. Even nvidia themsleves say 331 is for 740M
<glitsj16> optirun: we need to rebuild the dkms module to see what exactly happened
<daftykins> did you download it from the site rather than use a packaged version?
<glitsj16> optirun: yes that card should fly
<optirun> True. My Xorg is 1.14.5
<optirun> But I'm on xedgers - I don't think a newer one exists for ubuntu.
<glitsj16> optirun: i don't think so no, not on saucy
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: why are you on xedgers?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: For nvidia 319. 740M needs 319 or above.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: its in the repos
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Should I ppa-purge and see if that makes a difference?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: I would. the ppa should only be used if you require it for specific features
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: optirun mentioned that the 319 pulled in the 331 as a dependency .. never saw that before
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: o.O  that could be a bug with the packages in the ppa. should not happen
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: indeed, i haven't advised optirun yet to check/try to confirm that
<optirun> Purging x-edgers.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: whats the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<optirun> I'm about to purge all nvidia packages, so It will output nothing. After downgrading and purging the ppa I'd rather a fresh start
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: you using ppa-purge?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: cool. that will purge the ppa, but you'll be downgraded to the equiv repo versions. can you please still give the output so we can see what was installed
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Alright
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: is this 12.04 or 13.10 btw?
<optirun> 13.10
<optirun> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<optirun> Your command returned nothing
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. so no items installed
<optirun> 319-updates or just 319?
<hitsujiTMO> just 319
<optirun> Installing now.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: are you looking to use bumblebee or nvidia-prime?
<lacrymology> I liked the do-release-upgrdae solution, thanks daftykins
<optirun> prime definitely. Bumblee is far too much hastle for what I do. I'd have to opti-run way too much.
<daftykins> lacrymology: is it running and resuming where it left off?
<optirun> Wow... using irssi without spell check ... sorry for the appauling sentences.
<lacrymology> daftykins: it's running apt-get update apparently
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843611/
<optirun> Your command now outputs the above.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok.what are you now getting after a reboot?
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: optirun: control file of the 319 deb from xorg-edgers does pull in 331 --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843612/ ..
<optirun> I'll reboot now - Be right back.
<Teozac> how can i change the font?
<Teozac> I'm not fond over how chrome or firefox looks
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: i guess their intention is to force an upgrade of 319 to 331, they are edgers after all :P
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: lol, i don't mind edges .. unless they target below the waste :p
<hitsujiTMO> lol
<glitsj16> where were the days that nvidia drivers updated once a year .. nostalgia strikes
<optirun> After reboot - There was a change... my mouse showed for about 5 seconds, and I was able to move it, then once lightdm loaded fully... it was gone. After loggin it, blackscreen with mouse, mouse disappeared after 1.5 seconds.
<hitsujiTMO> glitsj16: its just funny now that 12.04 has 331 and 13.10 doesn't :P
<lacrymology> daftykins: it looks like it's doing the right thing, on the command line, though, no GUI
<lacrymology> daftykins: I'm ok with that, just saying
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. get open a terminal and we'll see whats happening
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: you got pastebinit installed?
<glitsj16> hitsujiTMO: all good info though, at least the channel can advise on what not to do
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Yup, I've been using it with the /exec -o option.
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: I've got tty1 and tty2 open as usually, tty7 runs the display.
<optirun> dkms status output:
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: can you: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log && dmesg | pastebinit
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843633/
<optirun> Xorg.o.log:
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843634/
<optirun> and dmesg:
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843636/
<glitsj16> Teozac: funny enough there's no real GUI as far as i know to change font size system-wide .. you'll need gnome-tweak-tool or similar to do it
<optirun> Also, just incase, lsmod
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843641/
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, not happy with the (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initiate mode change.
<hitsujiTMO> kernel modules loading ok
<lnx2> wiki news: http://thehackernews.com/2014/01/mediawiki-remote-code-execution.html
<optirun> !fud | lnx2
<ubottu> lnx2: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep 'nvidia\|nouveau' | pastebinit
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843650/
<kkkkk> ANybody here who has worked with clonezilla SE
<kkkkk> i want clonezilla to automatically assign IP's 192.168.x.x
<kkkkk> to my client machines, but while setting up, it assigned IP's ranging frm 172.168. 233.*
<kkkkk> at that time i was connected to internet and it was IP of my 3G Modem
<optirun> kkkkk: Isn't the newer clonezilla based on Debian?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. seems to be some extraneous modprobe.d entries from the previous install that never got purged propperly
<kkkkk> i installed it , apt-get install drbl
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Alright, how do I get rid of them
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ls -l /etc/modprobe.d | pastebinit
<kkkkk> optirun: i want to reset all the settings
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843676/
<kkkkk> optirun: i also tried  sudo drblpush -i
<kkkkk> but after few questions it gave me error: Please enter the client hostname prefix:
<kkkkk> This prefix is used to automatically create hostname for clients. If you want to overwrite some or all automatically created hostnames, press Ctrl-C to quit this program now, edit /etc/drbl/client-ip-hostname, then run this program again.
<kkkkk> [ubuntu]
<kkkkk> Set the client hostname prefix as ubuntu
<kkkkk> ------------------------------------------------------
<kkkkk> You did NOT setup any Internet network setting for the network cards for clients (such as the IP address of eth1, eth2...), or something wrong!
<FloodBot1> kkkkk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kkkkk> We can NOT continue...
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf && pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-319_hybrid.conf && pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<optirun> kkkkk: I would check to see if your version is Ubuntu or Debian based. Or find out if clone zilla has their own offical support group.
<kkkkk> optirun: thanks, how to check, whether version is ubuntu based or debian based
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843696/
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843698/
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843699/
<optirun> kkkkk: Look on the clonezilla downloads page. You might be asking in the wrong place is all.
<optirun> kkkkk: This is the channel for offical ubuntu afterall.
<kkkkk> optirun: thanks but i thought, someone has used it here on ubuntu, so that i could get the same help
<glitsj16> kkkkk: cat /etc/issue will tell you
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: so 2 files "installed by nvidia_319" but definately aint the case. so bes thing is to purge back to nouveau. clear it all, then bring it back in.
<kkkkk> since 1773 people are in the room , there are some chances that i could get instant help
<optirun> kkkkk: Yeah, but this channel isn't for that. (If I'm wrong someone correct me) - this channel is for offical ubuntu support.
<kiki67100> Hello everybody
<ikonia> optirun: you are correct, this custom spin is not supported
<kkkkk> i am using 12.04.3 LTS
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: so sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ?
<kiki67100> I want to know how can I redirect all outgoing trafic from lo ( dst port 3306 ) to eth0 interface to a external ip
<kiki67100> it's possible ?
<ikonia> kiki67100: you're using a custom spin
<ikonia> kiki67100: sorry, not you
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-319 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings-319
<ikonia> kkkkk: you're using a custom spin
<kiki67100> I want to redirect all localhost mysql to external server
<ikonia> kiki67100: that seems unwise
<ikonia> kiki67100: it would be better to point the application at the remote server directly
<kiki67100> ikonia: I know the risk but it's more faster
<kiki67100> to do that with iptables
<ikonia> it's certainly not faster
<kiki67100> because it's temporary
<kkkkk> ikonia: no, i am using ubuntu 12.04.3  output of /etc/issue
<ikonia> if anything it will be slower due to the overhead
<kiki67100> 1h-2h
<ikonia> kkkkk: "you customized the distro and created a respin" - that is a custom distro
<kiki67100> ikonia: faster for me i know it's not faster for the network and kernel
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf && sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-319_hybrid.conf
<kkkkk> ikonia: and installed DRBL on it, now i want to reset it, but not able to reset
<ikonia> kkkkk: you are using a custom spin - please stop asking for help here
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: also: pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf
<kkkkk> ikonia: how could you say that, i am using a custom spin
<ikonia> kkkkk: because you told us earlier
<kiki67100> ikonia: it's possible ?
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843724/
<ikonia> kiki67100: it is possible, but it's a terrible idea
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Done
<kkkkk> ikonia: i installed clonezilla server on ubuntu, does it mean that i am using a custom spin
<ikonia> kiki67100: with iptables you can point it around anywhre you wnat
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/dkms.conf
<ikonia> kiki67100: you customized ubuntu and made a custom spin with remastersys - that means it's your own spin and your own support
<kiki67100> ikonia: i know is terrible
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Done
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. reboot and see if you get back to intel/nouveau
<optirun> rebooting now
<kkkkk> ikonia: i told that i am using clonezilla SE and anybody have ever used ??
<kkkkk> i think clonezilla is a application software
<kkkkk> correct me if i am wrong
<ikonia> 13:22 < kkkkkkkk> hi, all , i did some customisation to ubuntu and then created a bootable ISO image, using Remastersys
<ikonia> kkkkk: that is your OWN words
<ikonia> kkkkk: you are using your own custom spin
<kkkkk> ikonia: i told it to you, today??
<kkkkk> ikonia: have i said the same it you today??
<optirun> No change. Mouse still goes away, blackscreen going into desktop
<kkkkk> ikonia: and reinstallation of a OS is just a matter of minutes
<kkkkk> okay
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: using unity?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Gnome shell (It worked fine before installed nvidia drivers)
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: is the same happening for the guest account?
<jitesh> hi
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: It seems to be
<JoFo> Hello
<JoFo> Does anybody know whether there’s a MinGw directory for Code::Blocks on Ubuntu ?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: I have unity installed along side. (I was also testing to see if it would load eailer, but I not recently - I just tried with the same results as the shell)
<optirun> I also can't use my mouse at lightdm... that's annoying.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. thats a global issue then. pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843755/
<horsesCanFly> optirun, was afk for a little. How it's going?
<optirun> horsesCanFly: Still working on it... :(
<horsesCanFly> optirun, ouch
<ahsan> q nullspeed
<optirun> If this information helps at all, Its a Toshiba Satilite P-50A (I forget the model number, but its the one with the "E" in it)
<ahsan> Hello, This is test posting from terminal.
<optirun> !test | ahsan
<ubottu> ahsan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<bobq> test
<JITESH> hiiiiiii
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: whats the output: dpkg --get-selections | grep ubuntu-drivers-common
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843783/
<optirun> Installed
<akki2200> Hi m using xubuntu and now cant boot into it
<optirun> !xubuntu | akki2200
<ubottu> akki2200: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. not seeing anything specific thats could explain why the server is broken
<akki2200> So i can ask for help here right?
<akki2200> The error is
<akki2200> Wn-block(0,0) com: swapper/0 tainted:G
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Maybe the ppa-purge broke it?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: can you: dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<neko> Hi, i am trying to run on my Linux 13.04 game Age of Wulin with Wine, problem is exactly this: this game have launcher and is it not working without launcher. Launcher works good but after clicking Play button the game will not start, what should i do? is it in wine config or i have just bad luck?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: more the xedgers broke it. Most likely overwrote some set of configs
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843794/
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843796/
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Maybe a fresh install is my best bet?
<Metamorphosis>  how can i find the model of hardwares i have? for example i want to know which graphic card i'm using. brand and model.also for motherboard,cpu etc
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: just gonna trawl thru the syslog first
<Ben64> Metamorphosis: lspci and/or lshw
<steviedon> Metamorphosis: if you want a lot of detail on your system and dont mind installing a small app there is i-nex
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. not seeing anything there either. So at this stage a reinstall would be the best course of action. Now, here's the thing. you can also choose to install 12.04 if you want nvidia-331 with nvidia-prime. or with 13.10 there's the 319 driver.
<Metamorphosis> Ben64,  i need to install windows xp on this computer but i have no idea which drivers to download and where from. i'm using xubuntu 13.10
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: I'm going to try reinstalling mesa and a few other things first
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Which would you reccomend?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: 12.04 is inherently more stable and you do get the option of the later driver
<Metamorphosis> steviedon thanks alot
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Alright, I only have a 13.10 disk handy, is there anyway to download and burn the disk from a tty?
<optirun> Correction, how to burn the disk. I can get the download
<kiki67100> i ask again, it's possible to redirect outgoin trafic from my localhost to localhost in destination port 3306, to external ip ?
<kiki67100> ( redirection lo interface )
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: wget from releases.ubuntu.com and burn with woden. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<darius93> anyone know why im getting http://screencloud.net/v/6r1P when trying to install nginx?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Alright thanks! I gotta run some errands but I'll be back latee
<manikanta> hello
<manikanta> what are main advantages between fedora and ubuntu ?
<trijntje_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> kiki67100: "ssh [-p port] -f *hostname* -L 3305:127.0.0.1:3306 -N "           then connect "mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -P3305 -u username ...."
<LucidGuy> dhcpd question.  Is it wise to set ip range of lets say 192.168.1-254 and then fixed/reseved IP hosts within that range?  Or should I set a smaller dynamic range and leave/configure my fixed hosts outside of the dynamic range?
<llutz> kiki67100: that will connect you to mysql on hostname:3306
<llutz> LucidGuy: i'd set them outside to avoid irritation
<steviedon> LucidGuy: Theres nothing stopping the dhcpd giving out one of you fixed addresses then you will end up with an IP conflict which is not good :)
<LucidGuy> steviedon, why would dhcpd give out a fixed address if its configed for a specific host within its config?
<LucidGuy> Is it that simple it doesnt avoid them?
<llutz> LucidGuy: if the dhcp-server has a setting for reserved IPs it shouldn't lease them double
<steviedon> LucidGuy: as llutz said if its in the dhcpd config it won't give it out twice
<steviedon> LucidGuy: I meant if you just set the whole range in the dhcpd and then set up a machine localy with a fixed address the dhcpd wont know about it
<LucidGuy> steviedon, understood
<LucidGuy> thanks
<glitsj16> darius93: nginx version 1.5.9-1 .. did you install that from a PPA?
<darius93> yes glitsj16
<glitsj16> darius93: what's wrong with the version from regular repos? just asking .. nginx is a dependency package that pulls in either nginx-full or nginx-light, it shouldn't have a /usr/sbin/nginx of its own, that's why you get the error
<SECCRET> !seen Gandi
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<glitsj16> darius93: i'm not saying it is bad to have a PPA, but well, it might be broken .. although you can force dpkg to overwrite and stop it complaining, it shouldn't be happening
<MonkeyDust> darius93  a PPA is an unscreened external software source, potentially dangerous to your system
<glitsj16> darius93: you can .. sudo apt-get install nginx-full (or -light) .. that should keep nginx package uninstalled, but i'm with MonkeyDust .. if you don't need that version for anything special, stay with the repo version
<darius93> glitsj16 mainly because the one in the builtin repo isnt up to date and the PCI scans shows an exploit that was found. MonkeyDust I understand that but also its from nginx ppa, not from another ppa
<glitsj16> darius93: if there was a security issue with the ubuntu repo version, that would get an update i think, whatever the version numbers involved
<hitsujiTMO>  darius93 what version of nginx was it again?
<kiki67100> llutz: good solution! thanks
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: it seems you've also installed the mainline/dev build
<skeuomorf> guys, I keep getting "Failed to open connection to "session" message bus: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11" inside irssi every once in a while
<darius93> Yes hitsujiTMO I did installed the mainline build
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: if you're worried about pci compliance you should be installing the stable release
<darius93> and the version that had the exploit was 1.4.4 and 1.5.7 (hinch why i was on the latest)
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: so ... the version that had the exploit were 1.4.4 ... which is why you didn;t install 1.4.1 from the repo? that just doesn't make sense
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: whats the cve for the exploit?
<darius93> Well I didnt know if 1.4.1 had the exploit or not but I didnt want to take that chance at the moment when the pci scan came back.
<darius93> hitsujiTMO: CVE-2013-4547
<ubottu> nginx 0.8.41 through 1.4.3 and 1.5.x before 1.5.7 allows remote attackers to bypass intended restrictions via an unescaped space character in a URI. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4547)
<smokerboy> hi guys
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: thats fixed in 1.4.4
<darius93> hitsujiTMO: hmm when i tested it i was on 1.4.4 and it gave me that, even after calling in a false positive report. Is 1.4.4 in the repo by default or do i have to use the stable ppa of nginx?
<xip> Hi I wrote yesterday about installing Ubuntu on a seperate partition, but Ubuntu doesn't see that there is Windows on the machine
<TJ-> darius93: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-4547.html
<ubottu> nginx 0.8.41 through 1.4.3 and 1.5.x before 1.5.7 allows remote attackers to bypass intended restrictions via an unescaped space character in a URI. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4547)
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: 1.4.4 is in the stable ppa. that tool reported a false positive. you should reconsider the reliability of that tool.
<Vivekananda> I have 4 workspaces defined on 12.04 ie 2x2 . I do --> send to workspace 2 and the window just disappears. It does not show on trying alt+tab or on the side launcher bar. Why does this happen
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: if you're worried about pci compliance the worst thing you can do is installed an unvetted version of the software
<darius93> well im about to go on back to 1.4.4 and run another scan.
<hitsujiTMO> darius93: well, ok, maybe not as bad as installing a 10 year old copy thats not receiving updates, but you get the idea :P
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  i guess there's an option to "show current screen only" or so
<darius93> Yea lol. Thanks for the info though
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust: where do I look for that option. ? CCsm ? o
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  workspace switcher > preferences
<Linnak> Do you know good ple where I can find free sound samples for system sounds? Except gnome and kde look.org?
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  ubuntu-art.org
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust: where can I find the workspace switcher. Since the time the locate options have changed to the hud view I get compeltely lost sometimes coz I dont know how to locate stuff. Earlier I would click on ubuntu menu and could see all things there
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  i found it in ubuntu classic
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  what DE are you in?
<Vivekananda> ubuntu gnome
<Vivekananda> 3d I guess
<Vivekananda> with the hud and all
<MonkeyDust> that's unity
<Vivekananda> unity yep
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  ok, i'm in unity now, too, moment
<pip__> I'm having some samba permission problems, could it be because the hard drive the folders are on is ntfs?
<compdoc> pip__, you use the drive to dual boot windows?
<pip__> nope, just a data drive
<pip__> I want to share to windows too
<pip__> thought that might make life easier...
<cornernote> hello
<pip__> at this point I'd be happy to be able to access the folders from another rig or 2
<daftykins> pip__: yes that's going to give you a very hard time
<pip__> daftykins: awesome, looks like a format for me then
<pip__> daftykins: :D
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: have you tried recreating the share on an ext4 partition to see if it is caused by the ntfs filesystem?
<compdoc> pip__, you havent provided enough info to know what the problem is, but it doesnt need to be ntfs to share with windows
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  can't find it in Unity, sorry
<pip__> compdoc: I kinda realise that now :)  It's a new project, so I'm stumbling round a bit
<compdoc> pip__, I do a lot of that too
<hitsujiTMO> MonkeyDust: Vivekananda what are ye looking for?
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: I haven't, but it looks like I'm going to try ext 4 tonight
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: might be for the best anyway
<pip__> compdoc: :D
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: I have this problem -- <Vivekananda> I have 4 workspaces defined on 12.04 ie 2x2 . I do --> send to workspace 2 and the window just disappears. It does not show on trying alt+tab or on the side launcher bar. Why does this happen
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: surely it can't be any more painful than it is now
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: I may even just copy over one file instead of gigabytes of stuff to see if it works first
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: does it show with super + tab?
<utomox> Anyone had problems in the past installing git on Ubuntu Server 13.04?
<pip__> & it all seemed to be going so well, lol
<MonkeyDust> utomox  there's also #ubuntu-server, and do'nt start your question with "anyone", please
<utomox> MonkeyDust, sorry
<ActionPa1snip> utomox: Raring is EOL now and no longer supported
<utomox> Anyways - When I run sudo apt-get install git I get this
<utomox> http://i.imgur.com/qNie7vk.png
<utomox> ActionPa1snip, oh. I installed it on a vps when it was 1 day old and now it's not supported D:
<MonkeyDust> ah, an EOL release, i wasnt aware
<utomox> Oh, no wait
<utomox> I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 x64
<pip__> I also expect I've not set up smb.conf correctly or properly
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: alt + tab switches within a single workspace. """ or on the side launcher bar""" unfortunately i'm getting a different behaviour here on 13.10. it does show on launcher
<Vivekananda> hitsujiTMO: ? what should I look for
<Vivekananda> with super tab ?
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: please don't lie.apache 2.2 is not in 13.10
<utomox> What?
<ActionPa1snip> utomox: I'd do a clean install or Saucy or Precise. Then update to Trusty in APril (or install pre-release Trusty)
<ActionPa1snip> !info apache
<Vivekananda> alt+tab works fine if I have not done --> move this windows to workspace2. but after doing that it is just lost !
<Vivekananda> cannot see it anywhere
<MonkeyDust> !info apache2
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in saucy
<ActionPa1snip> MonkeyDust: is ubottu sleeping?
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: inless is this after an upgrade?
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 455 kB
<utomox> hitsujiTMO, yes, i've ran sudo apt-get update, added git repo, etc
<ActionPa1snip> utomox: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Vivekananda> super+tab just shows the side launcher hitsujiTMO
<utomox> ActionPa1snip, Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> utomox: so not 13.04 ;)
<utomox> I corrected myself.
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: when did you upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10?
<utomox> hitsujiTMO, sorry, i thought you meant apt-get updates. This was a fresh install of 13.10, I thought it was 13.04, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: can't be a fresh install of 13.10
<utomox> Why?
<MonkeyDust> ActionPa1snip  she's responding with /msg, ok
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: because you install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<thoonai> Im having issues with my nginx. though I startet the php-fcgi instance, it refuses the connection for the webserver
<utomox> hitsujiTMO, http://i.imgur.com/jWUV56t.png
<DW-10297> has anyone seen ubuntu 13.04 power down when you type 'reboot'
<hitsujiTMO> !info libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<ubottu> Package libapache2-mod-auth-mysql does not exist in saucy
<hitsujiTMO> !info libapache2-mod-auth-mysql raring
<pip__> next question: advice on taking a chance with trusty now to avoid a reinstall in april?
<pip__> this'll only be a home server  -nothing mission critical
<Careocyn> Hey guys, I just read about the AMD Radeon DPM, and I was wondering a few things: the first one being, I'm have [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M], is this supported (i read newer then hd 2000 but i have no idea how this numbering works on graphic cards) ?
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql (source: mod-auth-mysql): Apache 2 module for MySQL authentication. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.9-13.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: as you can see libapache2-mod-auth-mysql does not exist in 13.10 as its incompatible with apache 2.4
<utomox> So what you're saying is, I can't install git on 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: no. what i'm asking is what version of ubuntu are you using?
<utomox> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: and this is not from an upgrade from 13.04?
<utomox> No
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: then what ppas are you using?
<utomox> hitsujiTMO, after the previous command, it told me to run sudo apt-get -f install
<utomox> so I did so and got this - http://i.imgur.com/bTaWYnw.png
<thoonai> Im having issues with my nginx. though I startet the php-fcgi instance, it refuses the connection for the webserver
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: ok. are you installing git from a ppa?
<utomox> yes
<utomox> ppa:git-core/ppa
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: ok. ppas are unsupported. if that ppa requires libapache2-mod-auth-mysql then its not compatible with 13.10 AT ALL as libapache2-mod-auth-mysql is not available in 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> utomox: use the version of git in the repo
<utomox> I removed libapache when I ran apt-get -f instal
<utomox> then reran apt-get install git
<utomox> and it worked
<Careocyn> anyone? AMD Radion DPM
<nicknicknick> I am having trouble logging in..
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: what kind of trouble exactly?
<nicknicknick> I can get to the login screen, but when I actually type my password and login, it just 'stops'.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: do you get kicked back to lightdm or does it just "stop" ?
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: lightdm being the login screen that is
<nicknicknick> tIt's a mostly blank screen with a working cursor.
<hitsujiTMO> can you open a terminal with: ctrl + alt + t          ?
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: ^
<nicknicknick> I'll try, hold on.
<asman> Hi All, How do I delete a rule in Iptables?
<ActionPa1snip> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<nicknicknick> No, ctrl+alt+t doesn't work, but ctrl+alt+f1 does
<nicknicknick> Hello?
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: in the term, login and: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: does the same behaviour exist for the guest user?
<nicknicknick> Yes.
<helmut_> hi
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: so guest also doesn't work? ok. what were you doing before this started happening? what version of ubuntu? i presume this is with unity right?
<nicknicknick> It gave me a cryptic error.
<nicknicknick> Yep. 13.10
<nicknicknick> I remember installing and unistalling a bunch of software.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME <- gave you a cryptic error? if so what is the error?
<nicknicknick> I can't paste it becuase it's another computer, and pretty long.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME 2>&1 | pastebinit
<nicknicknick> Oka,y, hold on a sec.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: that should produce a url, copy the url here
<nicknicknick> I know.
<nicknicknick> It gave me the same cyrpic error when trying to install pastebinit
<nicknicknick> *cryptic
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: whats the gist of the error?
<nicknicknick> It fail to read or write something.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: do you have curl installed?
<nicknicknick> yes
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME 2>&1 | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: now that i'm beginning to suspect a RO/failding hdd also: dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: and: cat /var/log/syslog | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<nicknicknick> I have no idea how to ascess the paste.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: just type the urls here
<nicknicknick> nvm.
<nicknicknick> I don't see a url..
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: from any of the 3 commands?
<nicknicknick> sprunge/HIhY
<nicknicknick> Finnally worked.
<nicknicknick> Just remember to add a .us
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: hard drive is failing. stop using it
<nicknicknick> It's a laptop, I can't replace it easily...
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: it's no more. it must be replaced
<hitsujiTMO> the hdd that is
<nicknicknick> Well crap...
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: what brand of laptop?
<nicknicknick> Acer.
<nicknicknick> I've had it for years.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: it should be easy enough to replace
<pip__> thanks for the help guys, cy'all soon
<nicknicknick> Where could I find a way to copy my hardrive before it's completely toast?
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: you should create an image with ddrescue, then get your data off the image
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<nicknicknick> Can I specify which folders and partitions?
<nicknicknick> Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> nicknicknick: you can specify whick partition. then mount the image as if its a real drive to get the data
<nicknicknick> Ok.
<nicknicknick> Thanks, bye!
<alumno__> Hola
<alumno__> C:
<alumno__> Como va?
<hitsujiTMO> !es | alumno__
<ubottu> alumno__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno__> hola
<alumno__> o.O
<alumno__> O.o
<ActionPa1snip> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<tykim> hello
<tykim> im not able to connect ubuntu to internet
<tykim> would anyone help me?
<tykim> im trying a wired connection
<nearst> tykim, how u online now ? from ubuntu ?
<tykim> nope i have a laptop
<tykim> also
<tykim> i just installed ubuntu on my desktop i also did few months ago but i didnt have any problem
<tykim> before I had wi-fi
<tykim> now im trying with the ethernet but it doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<tykim> i tried to set a static ip
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: whats the values in [XXXX:YYYY]
<tykim> sorry how can i write the line?
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: write that into the terminal
<tykim> i cant copy
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: just tell me the value of the bit in the format: [XXXX:YYYY]
<tykim> 1022 1604
<nearst> its working on windows ? try to set static ?
<tykim> it works in windows without any problem
<tykim> i tried static but im not sure i did correctly
<tykim> i checked my laptop and did similar
<nearst> probably marvell gigabit ?
<tykim> so i put 192.168.0.2 255.255.255.0 192.168.0
<tykim> .1
<tykim> and dns 192.168.63.1
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: why not use dhcp?
<tykim> cause it doesnt work
<nearst> try dhclient eth0 ?
<tykim> how can i do it?
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: ifconfig -a                  is there more than one device showing there?
<nearst> open terminal ?
<tykim> eth0 and lo
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: is eth0 receiving packets?
<tykim> 0
<tykim> i set the dhcp and the icon is searching for line
<tykim> like a phone wireless
<tykim> but it doesnt get any
<tykim> i tried to search all forum and  youtube
<TJ-> tykim: "sudo ethtool eth0 | grep  'Link detected'  "
<tykim> there are other people with this problem but no solutions
<tykim> | <<  how can i write it?
<Paulyoung> Happy Lunar New Year,toyear is year of horse.I hope you can full of happiness "on horse" ,have money "on horse."
<Paulyoung> Paul Young Amoy Fujian China.Year of JiaWu First Moon  the first 0:00.
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<nearst> tykim, usually it under the backspace
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: tykim: Did you identify the network adapter? The PCI ID I saw earlier was for the AMD chipset power driver?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: just reasking for it now :P
<TJ-> tykim: The vertical bar "|" is often on the "\" key
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: :) I thought I'd missed the real ID!
<tykim> it says sudo ethtool command not found
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: cat /etc/issue
<kirill> русские есть?
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | kirill
<ubottu> kirill: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tykim> ubuntu 12.4.3
<TJ-> tykim: We still need the PCI ID of the network device
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
<apb1963>  LibreOffice crashes about every 30 seconds or so... what can I do to figure out why?
<tykim> lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o is it correct?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: launch it from the terminal
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet | grep -o '\[....:....\]'                             you need the '\[....:....\]' bit too
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: good idea.... thank you
<tykim> \ i cant find this is my stupid korean keyboard
<dsafd> i made it?
<mman> im doing a bash script and im trying to do a ls of a directory. When I run the bash it says that the command ls does not exists. How to do that?
<Linnak> Do you know good ple where I can find free sound samples for system sounds? Except gnome and kde look.org?
<tortue_> Good morning to every body.  I have a HP LaserJet P2035, I have connected on an ubuntu system. The installation succeed perfectly but when I print nothing happen
<dsafd> exit
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: then just and tell us the [XXXX:YYYY] bit: lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<tykim> 10de:03ef
<tortue_> anybody could help me with my printer?
<Linnak> Do you know where I can find free sound samples for system sounds? Except gnome and kde look.org?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Nvidia :)
<Linnak> Sorry for the dupe
<ikonia> Linnak: google ?
<Linnak> Didn't help
<tykim> maybe the installation didnt work really well whe they told me to remove the cd and press enter it didnt restart and there are few lines of some problem when i start ubuntu
<Linnak> Or I didn't know the key words: System sound sample.......
<apb1963> mman: Use the full path for ls
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i'm disturbed at the thought that there;s still machines out there with them.
<jhutchins> ,pciid 10de:03ef
<mman> apb1963: I tried but it doesnt work either
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I wonder if its the MSI issue?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: not aware of that one
<apb1963> mman: How do you know it doesn't work?
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  i adviced ubuntu-art earlier
<jhutchins> tykim:  'MCP61 Ethernet' from 'NVIDIA Corporation' with kernel modules 'nouveau', 'forcedeth', 'snd-hda-intel'
<apb1963> mman: does it work when you type it from the terminal?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I'm checking out the Precise kernel source so I can check the supported IDs (don't have a 12.04 install handy to check, right now)
<hitsujiTMO> tykim: wha kernel are you using? uname -r
<apb1963> mman: how are you executing the script?
<mman> apb1963: it still tells me ls does no exists
<rustuptwist> Im running 12.04.03 but want to make it edubuntu. I have the edubuntu disk. Is it better to use Terminal to update/alter or the disc?
<Linnak> Sorry I had to go to buy a drill machine and I can't read now what was an hour ago
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i'm guessing support ended in 3.2 as there seems to be some able to get it working on 12.04
<tykim> 3.8.0-29
<mman> apb1963: ok, now it worked :) thanks man
<tykim> 'MCP61 Ethernet' from 'NVIDIA Corporation' with kernel modules 'nouveau', 'forcedeth', 'snd-hda-intel' what should i do?
<Linnak> xchat doesn't store that much data
<TJ-> tykim: Where did you install that kernel from? The version number doesn't look like it is an Ubuntu kernel
<tykim> i download from the ubuntu website
<rustuptwist> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tykim> i cant upgrade
<TJ-> tykim: Does it end with "-generic" or some other word, after the numbers?
<tykim> yeah sorry
<tykim> there is generic
<TJ-> tykim: We need to identify the exact version so we can check on the driver support
<tykim> 3.8.0-29-generic
<tykim> nvidia and linux dont work good together?
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  is there a simple command to update ubuntu to edubuntu via terminal?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I'm not entirely sure; I'd expect there to be a virtual package for it "edubuntu-desktop"
<TJ-> tykim: Nvidia don't publish the complete specifications for their chipsets, so open-source drivers can suffer trying to work with Nvidia chipsets in some circumstances
<daftykins> tykim: TJ- have you tried a static IP, bypassing network manager as all google results suggest, to get it talking?
<tykim> i tried static ip but im not sure i did it correctly
<tykim> i used the one from the laptop and change the last one
<nearst> ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<tykim> dns?
<daftykins> tykim: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0
<daftykins> enter your DNS server IP / router IP in /etc/resolv.conf
<rustuptwist> TJ-: That seemed to do the trick Waiting on download, hoping after a restart it will automagically be edubuntu :)
<TJ-> tykim: "ifconfig eth0" then look at the last line that shows how many bytes have been received (RX) and transmitted (TX) - what numbers does that show?
<tykim> 0
<tykim> in the first one
<tykim> few in the second one
<Egypt_Man> hi all
<Egypt_Man> wanna connect my IPHONE 4 with ubuntu . after IOS7 I cant do . any ideas?
<daftykins> connect to do what?
<ikonia> Egypt_Man: game over
<TJ-> tykim: That suggests it is a driver issue. Try this: "sudo ifconfig eth0 down"   then "lsmod | grep forcedeth" ... if the number after "forcedeth" is 0, then do "sudo modprobe -r forcedeth" then, reload the module with "sudo modprobe forcedeth msi=0 msix=0"
<Egypt_Man> what u mean ?
<tortue_> the ls cannot be used in a bash script
<tykim> enter your DNS server IP / router IP in /etc/resolv.conf how can i do it?
<ikonia> ls can be used in a bash script
<ikonia> tykim: it should be provided by your dns provider, why do you want to over-ride it
<daftykins> tykim: well just check if you have communication now, try pinging your router IP
<daftykins> DNS can wait
<tortue_> ikonia, how can it be used
<ikonia> tortue_: exactly the same as typing it on the command line
<daftykins> ikonia: don't jump in on that one please, it's already an ongoing convo
<ikonia> daftykins: no problem, sorry
<daftykins> np
<tortue_> but it never do anything when I used it
<Linnak> MonkeyDust, Thanks I've found some
<ikonia> tortue_: what do you expect it to do ? how are you using it
<mman> is there a way to know with a command which is the active network im using? I know if i do ifconfig -a I can see all the interaces and see whicone has an IP.. but is there a way to get the active MAC address?
<tykim> i dont know i cant start a static connection without the dns
<TJ-> tykim: Once you've done that, try reconnecting using Network Manager and DHCP
<ikonia> mman: all mac addresses are active
<daftykins> tykim: you don't need DNS configured to ping a network-based IP
<tortue_> I just put it like if it were in the terminal, like any other command
<ikonia> tortue_: and what happens....
<TJ-> mman: Do you mean the default route? "ip route ls"
<tortue_> nothing happens
<ikonia> tortue_: then you are not using a script correclty.
<ikonia> tortue_: pastebin the script for me
<ikonia> tortue_: exactly as it is written
<vaskozl> Could anyone else using the latest stable release of ubuntu try "xset led 1"?
<vaskozl> it used to work for me
<vaskozl> but now it stopped
<vaskozl> no idea why
<FloodBot1> vaskozl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tortue_> wait a minute
<vaskozl> xset led 3 still works
<vaskozl> and turns on the scroll lock led as intended
<mman> ikonia: what i want to do is get the interface that has an ip
<tykim> i used forcedeth and its all blocked now
<ikonia> mman: you can see it in ifconfig
<ikonia> mman: the mac address is listed
<mman> ikonia: sometimes you have eth1 and wlan0 and only one has an ip
<tykim> thank you for the help
<TJ-> tykim: you mean it is working?
<mman> ikonia: yes i know :) but is there a way to get just the interface that has already an ip assigned?
<tykim> no the pc is freezed
<ikonia> mman: what are you REALLY trying to do
<pascat> Hello! There's an idea for a feature I had, that I think Unity could use, perhaps as something part of Unity 8, or maybe its already underway, I have no idea what to search for if it even exists... Basically, its an idea to put 'Launcher Folders' into the Unity Launcher. You could say, create a single icon called Game(apply it whatever icon you want from a choice!) and put all your installed games and related programs there.
<ikonia> mman: just explain what you really are trying to do and why
<ikonia> pascat: log a feature request then
<pascat> Is something like that already being thought, or is that something that should be suggested to some community?
<TJ-> tykim: After which command did it freeze?
<pascat> Where do I go to log a feature request?
<vaskozl> tortue_: does it work?
<ikonia> pascat: it's not driven by the community so you'll need to log a feature request to canonical/ubuntu
<ikonia> pascat: launchpad.net
<pascat> Thanks!
<tykim> lsmod | grep forcedeth
<TJ-> tykim: If the PC locked up at that point there's something badly wrong with the configuration!
<PatrickO> Hello
<tykim> yeah i think so
<PatrickO> How to restrict "ps" usage so that the user only sees his own processes.
<tykim> it might be that the file were corrupted
<tykim> i will try to burn another dvv
<mman> ikonia: im doing a script that sends to a server some information about the pc... hostname, mac, etc etc... but there are sometimes where you have more than one interface ex: eth1 and eth2. But i am sure only one has an IP while the other doesnt.
<tykim> dvd
<vaskozl> could someone using X11 please tell me if "xset led 1" and "xset -led 1" turn on/off the numlock light just as "xset led 3" turns on the scrollock?
<vaskozl> it's not hard
<tykim> something is really wrong
<ikonia> mman do an arp from it's own ip / hostname
<vaskozl> it like literally takes 5 seconds
<tykim> witht the steambox coming out nvidia is still not giving any support to linux?
<vaskozl> someone please?
<apb1963> vaskozl: you're using a hyphen on the first, but not on the second... is that a typo?
<vaskozl> apb1963: the second turns the led off
<vaskozl> the first turns it on
<vaskozl> or should atleast
<vaskozl> it "xet led 3" "xset -led 3" turn on/off scroll lock just fine
<vaskozl> it used to work until today I noticed that my capslock light wouldn't turn on using this method
<k1l_> tykim: its giving drivers for linux. or what are you about`
<vaskozl> apb1963: could you just type the command in and see if it works?
<apb1963> vaskozl: same results you get
<vaskozl> apb1963: it works only for scroll lock?
<apb1963> yes
<webfox> Hello guys!
<mman> ikonia i still have to do a search for my own ip.. i found this i think i can modify it a bit: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-find-out-the-ip-address-assigned-to-eth0-and-display-ip-only/
<vaskozl> im 100% sure it worked for all of them before
<tykim> i tried to restart ubuntu but again it;\
<vaskozl> I guess it broke when I updated it
<mman> ikonia: thanks anyways :)
<tykim> it's not able to restart
<vaskozl> apb1963: thx a million, you saved me a lot of time
<apb1963> vaskozl:  no idea about it... I just press the key when I want caps lock... which is pretty rare
<ikonia> mman: of course you don't
<tykim> just the loading screen stays there forever
<ikonia> mman: get your own ip from the hostname, grep the ip from the ip / arp / ifconfig command, grep for the mac, done
<webfox> I am facing some issue when I try to use php mail() function as showed at there : https://gist.github.com/rafaelbellini/8712257. Could someone help me figure what could possibly that be please?
<mman> ikonia: yup! that might work!! thanks man
<ikonia> webfox: your machine can't connect to the google hosts, it's that simple
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> is there a more updated version of ppa:upubuntu-com/xampp  ?  My computer can't see to connect to it.
<ikonia> Ryu_Fitzgerald: you should consider not using xammp
<ikonia> Ryu_Fitzgerald: a proper LAMP stack will serve most people better
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> what should i consider using?
<onizu> hi
<ikonia> Ryu_Fitzgerald: a LAMP stack using the native packages provided by the distro for php/mysql/apache
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> so i'd have to find myadmin somewhere else i assume
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> or does it include it?
<TJ-> Ryu_Fitzgerald: "apt-cache search myadmin"
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> okay, i'll try that out.
<vishnuavenu> guy help me with this.... my front headphone port is damaged.. now i wanted to redirect the output to my mic port....
<ikonia> vishnuavenu: mic is input, not output
<vishnuavenu> yaaaa
<vishnuavenu> sry
<vishnuavenu> any solution
<ActionPa1snip> vishnuavenu: I believe omgubuntu has a guide on this
<vishnuavenu> on windows realtek audio manager ... it automatically map mic port to headphone port
<webfox> ikonia: and how do I solve that?
<wolfy1339> how do i add a cron entry for my user?
<Pici> wolfy1339: crontab -e
<ActionPa1snip> wolfy1339: gnome-schedule is a GUI for cron but learning CRONtab is a good thing
<wolfy1339> ActionPa1snip, it's a server, so no gui there... and yes it is a good thing
<k1l_> !away | Pebbe
<ubottu> Pebbe: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<wolfy1339> i recently uninstalled vim and now when i go to edit cron for my user it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6844810/
<ikonia> webfox: set EDITOR to a valid editor
<Pici> wolfy1339: ^ set EDITOR to a valid editor
<webfox> ikonia: where do I do that?
<wolfy1339> how do i do that?
<subhojit777> Hello all, I can ssh a remote server from local machine, when I am trying to ssh from another remote machine (after ssh-ing from local to this machine) I get connection timed out on port 22. Can anyone please tell me what might be the problem. Its been two days and I am out of my wits
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  install openssh-server and -client on both machines
<hari_> bhuygb
<hari_> hjyio
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, yes its installed on both machines
<whiskers75> hari_: and hdhksadkh to you too.
<rustuptwist> TJ-: As the edubuntu is downloading and unpacking itself. I see the HP tools partition is mounted. Why would that happen?
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  what's the output of     sudo ufw status
<TJ-> rustuptwist: where is it mounted? /media/.... ?
<ChallengerSS> Hey
<rustuptwist> TJ-: Maybe mounted is not the right word. It is visible on the left side below the other app icons
<ChallengerSS> I'm sorry for the off topic chatter
<ChallengerSS> but I think you can help me
<ActionPa1snip> subhojit777: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ChallengerSS> I was looking to get into a channel that I've been banned in
<Myrtti> ChallengerSS: talk to the ops
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6844839/
<ActionPa1snip> ChallengerSS: try #freenode
<diablo_> hej
<MonkeyDust> ChallengerSS  banned for no reason, of course?
<diablo_> :)
<Myrtti> ActionPa1snip: freenode staff won't intervene into channel matters, so suggesting #freenode doesn't really work
<kalekip1> Is it bad to use Ubuntu 13.04 while not being a developer?
<azeem_> need help?
<azeem_> i need help sorry
<ActionPa1snip> kalekip1: yes as you will get no updates either, or community support
<ChallengerSS> Myrtti: let staff decide that
<k1l> Myrtti: its more topic to #freenode then to make 20 lines in a ubuntu support channel
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: what is your issue?
<Myrtti> k1l: this is true
<Myrtti> ChallengerSS: I just did
<azeem_> java oracle 7 how do i install it
<subhojit777> ActionPa1snip, `Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l` on both remote and host machine
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  ok, for testing purposes, disable the firewall     sudo ufw disable
<kalekip1> ActionPa1snip: I don't like 13.10 since I upgraded from 13.04. Should I just use Ubuntu 12?
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: WebUpd8 has a PPA for that
<ActionPa1snip> kalekip1: i would, its supported long after 13.10 is EOL
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, and after that do I need to restart server
<azeem_> i didnt got u
<azeem_> sorry noob
<vfw> kalekip1: 12.04 is LTS
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  no
<kalekip1> ActionPa1snip: OK, thanks.
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: nt used google?
<vfw> !lts | kalekip1
<ubottu> kalekip1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<azeem_> no used command like sudo apt-...
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: yes but you need a 3rd party package source first
<azeem_> how do i get that bro plz
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: try searching for something like:  webupd8 ppa java
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: try it, search the web, see what you find....
<azeem_> tnx trying please support me friend
<grendal_prime> ok so say im building a server right now...is it going to be easyer to go from 13.10 - 14.04  or will it be easyer to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<kalekip1> vfw: Thanks, I have read about it before though. I'll just reinstall Ubuntu. I'm currently dual booting with Windows 7. What happens with GRUB if I remove Ubuntu?
<grendal_prime>  because 14.04 will be out in a month or so correct?
<ActionPa1snip> grendal_prime: in the 4th month.
<azeem_> i got a link
<MonkeyDust> grendal_prime  LTS is always preferrable for a server
<vfw> kalekip1: You don't have to remove it, just do the install.
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: so not so noob....yeah
<azeem_> hmm.yeah got a link
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: instead of staning on the noob status, try searching when people give you phrases you are unfamiliar with and you will learn
<vfw> kalekip1: The grub boot loader will be re-installed.
<azeem_> says oracle jdk 7
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: it will give java in your web browser
<kalekip1> vfw: And 13.10 will be completely removed?
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, disabled firewall in host machine, still getting connection timed out. Any idea? :(
<grendal_prime> MonkeyDust, i prefer it most of the time for desktops as well (this is alway ans argument ) but i need my desktops and servers to be the same release .
<azeem_> hmm tnx
<vfw> kalekip1: Yes.  You tell the install app to use those partitions and they will be re-formatted (erased) and the new install will be written to them.
<grendal_prime> ok well thanks anyway i was just trying to figer on what would be the quickest safest upgrade in a few months from now
<subhojit777> MonkeyDust, ports 22 are opened in both machines.. Dont get why cant I connect them
<azeem_> got a clear layout of installing java
<MonkeyDust> subhojit777  yes, looks odd
<ActionPa1snip> azeem_: magic huh
<ChallengerSS> Hello
<vfw> subhojit777: Can you ping the other one?
<grendal_prime> is ssh server installed subhojit777?
<ChallengerSS> Sorry for off topic
<azeem_> tnx pal
<ChallengerSS> I have a ubuntu installation
<vfw> subhojit777: Do you have openssh-server installed on it?
<subhojit777> vfw, yes
<ChallengerSS> And it seems the ops in a channel here ban that version of ubuntu
<ChallengerSS> How do I fix that?
<azeem_> really majic
<grendal_prime> because that is not installed by default any more.
<grendal_prime> ssh-server that is
<subhojit777> vfw, shall I remove them and install them again?
<vfw> subhojit777: Use nmap to see.
<vfw> subhojit777: no, try nmap
<ikonia> ChallengerSS: what distro are you using
<vfw> subhojit777: nmap -P 22 ###.###.#.#
<kalekip1> vfw: Yes,  that seems obvious. Thanks.
<subhojit777> vfw, nmap... never used it.. how does it works?
<grendal_prime> well i would make sure it was installed subhojit777 if it already is it will just tell you so...
<grendal_prime> sudo apt-get install ssh  i think will also get the server as well
<azeem_> woh...sorry but i got a problem rising here
<vfw> subhojit777: p not P  sorry
<ikonia> it's not ssh
<ikonia> it's openssh-server
<vfw> subhojit777: nmap -p 22 ###.###.#.#
<k1l> ChallengerSS: again: that is not a topic in here. ask the ops why you were banned and how to reveal that ban or ask in #freenode for guideance regarding that ban
<azeem_> its the same thing that I did before....
<grendal_prime> ok  wasnt sure...on the desktop now i think ssh will grab the server as well..
<azeem_> hey u there..?
<subhojit777> vfw, ok I am trying it
<ChallengerSS> k1l ikonia: I tried speaking to the ops and they all removed me from the ops channel
<ChallengerSS> k1l ikonia can you speak to Metaleer from ##physics for me, please?
<ikonia> ChallengerSS: do you need help with ubuntu yes/no
<ChallengerSS> I really need that channel
<vfw> subhojit777: If it is listening for ssh connections, it will say "22/tcp open  ssh"
<grendal_prime> ikonia, what i do know is..i have forgot to install it (oldschool use to install it bydefault)  and have had to drive back to jobsites and physically touch the box again...
<ikonia> grendal_prime: what ?
<grendal_prime> ssh
<ikonia> grendal_prime: what are you talking about - the correct command is "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" why are saying anything else ?
<subhojit777> vfw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6844925/ I am getting this
<grendal_prime> forgot to install it...you know build a base install and then...just droped into the clients network,
<grendal_prime> ok...got it..
<grendal_prime> im building a server now ill test ssh to see if it works
<ikonia> grendal_prime: what you've forgot to do in the past has no relevence to this conversation
<grendal_prime> RIGHT
<nearst> :)
<vfw> subhojit777: nmap -PN -p22  ###.###.#.#
<vfw> subhojit777: But I would guess that you need to go to it and install openssh-sever
<onizu> hi, i have dual language key-entry setup but when i press super+space, it doesn't toggle :(
<onizu> super = win key
<rustuptwist_> Created another user account and upon logging in everything froze. Can't do anything. What's force restart keys
<azeem_> can i get a help...?
<vfw> subhojit777: Is it a new install?  (openssh-server is not installed by default.)
<vfw> rustuptwist_: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<BetaSoul> On 13.04, is there a way to force the binaries to only use the integrated card, and not both?
<MonkeyDust> BetaSoul  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<vfw> BetaSoul: Are you talking about video card?
<BetaSoul> vfw: yes.
<BetaSoul> vfw: been wrestling with it for a few days. VGA switcheroo is no help. The stock ATI drivers crash compiz.
<BetaSoul> and unity.
<BetaSoul> Yet the card is supposed to be supported.
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: 13.04 is end of life. what gpus do you have?
<jluc> In ubuntu 13.10 with unity with 2 screens (left big screen with launcher expands laptop screen on the right), the launchbar hides but doesnt reappear automatically when mouse comes close to border of screen. Sometimes the shadow of the launchbar appears, but very rarely the launcher appears. I have to press SUPER key. Is there a way to fix that ?
<BetaSoul> ATI Radeon Mobility HD 5650(madison). The one with the integrated intel chip.
<rustuptwist_> How can I add Spanish language via terminal so new user account can be in Spanish
<hamilcar_> '
<BetaSoul> jluc, try pushing harder with the mouse. The tolerance for appear is set too low
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: if its possible to disable one, you;d find it in the bios
<vfw> BetaSoul: Is this a new install?
<rustuptwist_> !language support
<BetaSoul> vfw, Yes.
<rabbitear_sdf> hey, I'll be right  back
<vfw> BetaSoul: Upgrade to 13.10 or reinstall.
<rustuptwist_> !languages
<BetaSoul> vfw, 13.10 doesn't fix, nor does a re-install. I can't power down the damn ati core.
<vfw> BetaSoul: (I don't know if that will solve the problem you are experiencing, but as pointed out earlier, 13.04 is EOL).
<vfw> BetaSoul: Then use 12.04 (LTS)
<jluc> yes it works BetaSoul. Quite amazing ! But that's un-natural. Is there a way to widen that sensitivity zone ?
<hitsujiTMO> BetaSoul: have you installed fglrx?
<BetaSoul> jluc, Yes, in settings, wallpaper, behavior(if i remeber correctly)
<BetaSoul> hitsujiTMO, unity and compiz won't load, only wallpaper.
<vfw> BetaSoul: I suppose you could blacklist the module for the other card, but I've never had to do that... so...
<BetaSoul> Hrm.... blacklist the other card. An idea.
<BetaSoul> But not that best.
<jluc> Yes it works BetaSoul !! I'm greatly amazed at how simple it is to fix that. No hidden config app to install through a PPA. Thanks a lot !
<TJ-> BetaSoul: If both kernel drivers aren't available, the vgaswitceroo driver won't activate, which might deprive you of power-saving knobs
<vfw> BetaSoul: Why do you have the add-on card if you are not going to use it?  (Just take it out...)
<BetaSoul> vfw, laptop.
<vfw> O
<BetaSoul> Yeah.
<BetaSoul> My desktop has a nice support nvidia card. busted wifi, but find video.
<e-head> Hey... I'm looking for a mini fanless desktop to run ubuntu.
<e-head> anyone have any ideas?
<vfw> e-head: HP has one... let me see.
<hitsujiTMO> e-head: ##hardware would be a better place to ask that. intel nuc's would do
<Ntemis> hello guys
<Ntemis> am here for a cry of help after bios update my ethx is not working
<Ntemis> dmesg | grep eth
<Ntemis> eth0: RTL8168evl/8111evl at 0xffffc90000652000, ed:0b:00:00:e0:00, XID 0c900800 IRQ 42
<vfw> e-head: No, it was Lenovo Q190
<Ntemis> IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<vfw> e-head: http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=C6pwOIpLqUs3EFOHXsQfh4YHQAujl25oGmLnOu4sB07qvk0sIABABILZUUMKLmZb______wFgyYaAgOSkwBOgAdjHp90DyAEBqgQfT9AAGvul2CboJAUgqyO_IuHnujwmqwJdUQbYClFlaYAFkE6AB5C42CKQBwE&sig=AOD64_1MZKvHxOY8MkIsF3Q_WhMgxldERw&rct=j&q=Q190&ved=0CCkQ0Qw&adurl=http://pixel.everesttech.net/4030/cq%3Fev_sid%3D3%26ev_ln%3Dq190%26ev_crx%3D37421018024%26ev_mt%3De%26ev_n%3Dg%26ev_ltx%3D%26ev_pl%3D%26ev_pos%3D1t1%26ev_dvc%3Dc%26ev_dvm%3D%26url%3Dhttp%253A//s
<lnx2> i dont update bios- it not good i think
<vfw> Wow, sorry for the long URL.
<Ntemis> sudo ifup eth0 brings
<Ntemis> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<Ntemis> same for eth1
<lnx2> reboot
<e-head> vfw: thanks!  That looks pretty cool.
<iptable> Ntemis: you need eth0 and eth1 defined in /etc/network/interfaces, for example as iface eth0 inet dhcp
<vfw> e-head: Yea, it is.  A friend of mine has one. (Had to search and find his email.)
<iptable> Ntemis: if the cards are on motherboard, MAC addr could have changed due to update. Rule: do NOT update unlress you really need to.
<e-head> thanks.
<e-head> Do you know if it has a fan?
<Ntemis> iptable: yeap
<Ntemis> it changed
<vfw> e-head: fanless I'm pretty sure.
<Ntemis> now what?
<e-head> that's really awesome.
<e-head> even if it has one I'm sure they put a pretty quiet one in there.
<iptable> Ntemis: got MAC addr defined in /etc/network/interfaces? if so, you need to change that. otherwise, reboot and check to ensure your card is still eth0/eth1. NUmber could have changed. how many interfaces HAVE you got btw?
<vfw> e-head: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/desktops/ideacentre/q-series/q190/
<vfw> e-head: See my PM
<Ntemis> iptable: how i get that?
<iptable> Ntemis: how you get what? number of interfaces? ifconfig -a for example. or look at the back of the computer
<iptable> Ntemis: you must know how many interfaces your computer has, surely
<Ntemis> eth1/lo/wlan->that i use now (is a desktop :( )
<Ntemis> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ed:0b:00:00:e0:00
<iptable> Ntemis: so when using wired, eth1 will not be your interface. eth0 was with old mac I am guessing.
<Ntemis> yes
<vfw> e-head: Data sheet: http://shop.lenovo.com/ae/en/common/pdf/Q190_DS_WW_26Sept2012_FINAL.pdf
<Ntemis> was eth0
<iptable> Ntemis: edit /etc/network/interfaces. look there. tell me if it has definitions for eth0/1?
<Ntemis> no
<Ntemis> i did
<Ntemis> i enter them manually
<Ntemis> ended with no network interface
<Ntemis> after 60 seconds boot time
<iptable> Ntemis: ifup will not bring interfaces up if they are not defined. put in there: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<apb1963> trying to install 12.04 mini cd  as a virtualbox guest... it's hanging
<apb1963> 00:00:12.767849 Guest Log: BIOS: Booting from CD-ROM...
<Ntemis> i did this
<apb1963> 00:00:13.433516 Display::handleDisplayResize(): uScreenId = 0, pvVRAM=aa2f1000 w=640 h=480 bpp=24 cbLine=0x780, flags=0x1
<apb1963> those are the last 2 log entries
<Ntemis> auto eth1
<iptable> Ntemis: and just above the ifce eth1 inet dhcp line put another one that say: auto eth1
<iptable> yes
<Ntemis> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<TJ-> Ntemis: udev writes permanent interface names to "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules"
<Ntemis> these 2 lines
<Ntemis> no go
<iptable> Ntemis: and what TJ- said. oculd be that issue
<Ntemis> 2 min at boo time
<Ntemis> oh
<Ntemis> didnt look at that solution
<TJ-> Ntemis: If you remove the line from that file referring to "eth0" then next time the system boots it'll assign "eth0" to the first Ethernet interface
<Ntemis> let me see whats in there
<Ntemis> sec
<Ntemis> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="f4:6d:04:d2:f6:79", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<fellayaboy1> hey can i setup ubuntu to do a pxe boot
<Ntemis> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="ed:0b:00:00:e0:00", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
<iptable> Ntemis: as soon as you define in interfaces, you can test with /etc/init.d/networking restart. no need to reboot whole machine. For udev changes, you could possibly udevadm --reload, although I recon reboot would be better.
<Ntemis> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:11:6b:16:c3:aa", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<Ntemis> thats the 3 usable lines there others are #
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy1: Yes.
<iptable> Ntemis: remove eth0 and eth1 assignments and reboot. this will reassign eth0 to correct interface. although the MAC looks weird on it. are you sure BIOS upgrade didn't foobar it?
<Ntemis> what i need to change?
<Ntemis> oh
<Ntemis> yeap i had a guess it did
<Ntemis> flashrom is to blame maybe
<fellayaboy1> i actually wanted to know if i can configure ubuntu to be a pxe server so that i could put iso linux images and have other clients install from network
<e-head> hmmm... someone suggested a lenovo IdeaCentre Q190
<iptable> doesn't look like a normal MAC. the fact the first numbers changed seems to indicate the HW changed, which it didn't
<iptable> Ntemis: ^
<iptable> Ntemis: I will guess it's fried. Re-flash correctly
 * iptable goes off. time to get a life.
<Ntemis> yes my bad i shouldnt use flashrom
<fellayaboy1> Jordan_U how do i do that
<hitsujiTMO> fellayaboy1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Ntemis> fried? O.O
<fellayaboy1> thank you hitsujith0
<Ntemis> i did reflash from bios ->EZflash2
<Ntemis> no fix
<Ntemis> let me remove the eth0/1 and reboot
<apb1963> trying to install 12.04 mini cd  as a virtualbox guest... it's hanging
<apb1963> trying to install 12.04 mini cd  as a virtualbox guest... it's hanging
<apb1963> 00:00:12.767849 Guest Log: BIOS: Booting from CD-ROM...
<fellayaboy1> hitsujiTh0 im sorry for the ignorant question but would i have to install ubuntu server for pxeinstallserver to work?
<Ntemis> ok now i left only wlan line
<apb1963> 00:00:13.433516 Display::handleDisplayResize(): uScreenId = 0, pvVRAM=aa2f1000 w=640 h=480 bpp=24 cbLine=0x780, flags=0x1
<Ntemis> wish me luck :)
<apb1963> Those are the last 2 entries
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: From the ceiling? :) That doesn't sound good. Have you given it enough RAM?
<dexter__> yo
<dexter__> tested all Linux distro's nothing matches ubuntu :)
<hitsujiTMO> fellayaboy1: no difference between ubuntu desktop an ubuntu server when it comes to what you can install
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: how much is enough?  I gave it the default
<fellayaboy1> thank you very much. yes i noticed i could just install dhcp-server thank you just wanted to make sure
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: The default? What, 1 or 2 GB?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: 512
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: I'd recommend at least 1 if not 2 GB. For a 64-bit, at least 4
<fellayaboy1> i tried installing ubuntu via usb but i get a read/64 error -110 during boot
<Ntemis> no go :(
<Ntemis> i dont have wired connection still
<TJ-> Ntemis: That'll be because the BIOS update broke the MAC address
<TJ-> Ntemis: You'll need to manually assign a MAC to the interface, I suspect
<Ntemis> i took a backup of the old bios with flashrom
<Ntemis> flashrom -r oldbios.rom
<Ntemis> will that help in anyway?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: 32 bits... trying 1GB... still hanging... will try 2GB but that's half of what I have installed!  XP runs with 1GB... maybe less.. I shouldn't need this much I don't think?????
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: You... shouldn't... what's the video memory situation?
<TJ-> Ntemis: What usually causes it, is it writes a bad MAC into the flash during programming.
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: xp runs with 192MB!!!  video is 128MB (for both)
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: SO MANY EXCLAMATION!!!! :)
<TJ-> Ntemis: You can set your own MAC address using Network Manager, in the interface's connection settings, or if configuring interfaces manually, via "/etc/network/interfaces" and the "hwaddress" keyword
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Did you try downloading another mini.iso ?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: I was astonished
<Ntemis> why not fix the bios?
<TJ-> Ntemis: If you can... sometimes downgrades are prevented.
<Ntemis> AFUDOS /m000000000000
<TJ-> Ntemis: I'm giving you the Linux solution, if ficing BIOS doesn't work
<Ntemis> ;)
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: no... used this same mini to install my currently running system (albeit using deboostrap and having had to burn a fresh cd - which k3b verified)
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: err... meaning that I burned a CD for vbox... not to install my currently running host
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: err... burned a mini cd for vbox.  sheesh
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Oh! Did you try booting directly from the ISO?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: I thought about it... but not sure how
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Start the machine and go to the "Devices" menu, select "CD/DVD Devices," "Select a virtual...," select the mini.iso and click Open.
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: one other difference is I capped the cpu at 50%... xp I let roam free
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Then reset the VM.
<apb1963> oh cool
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: no go
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Hmmm...
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: that's a lot of ...
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: :) ...
<Ntemis> TJ can you give me back what were the lines i deleted
<Ntemis> i need the eth0 to write back my mac
<Ntemis> TJ-: can you please type me back the eth0 mac i pasted before?
<gordonjcp> 18:08 < Ntemis> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*",  ATTR{address}=="00:11:6b:16:c3:aa", ATTR{dev_id}=="
<Ntemis> ah thanks gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> Ntemis: that one?
<Ntemis> yeap it was eth0 right
<Ntemis> 00:11:6b:16:c3:aa if this is asus mac this is it
<Ntemis> Digital Data Communications Asia Co.,Ltd
<Ntemis> what are they?
<Ntemis> :(
<fabio123> if u put the chromium chache on /tmp/cache i get rid of it when i reboot right?
<mdh___> IJan 30 12:24:25 ssh-gateway sshd[6394]: error: bind: Address already in use Jan 30 12:24:25 ssh-gateway sshd[6394]: error: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 30000
<SolarisBoy> fabio123: yeps - by default atleast
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: hmm... I Have 4 logs now... how do I tell which is most recent?  there don't seem to be dates or times??
<mdh___> I'm getting that error when trying to use autossh to keep my SSH tunnels open, is there anything i can do?
<SolarisBoy> mdh___: are you trying to open multiple tunnels ?
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Check them, I guess...
<SolarisBoy> mdh___: the error indicates port 30000 is already in use -
<mdh___> SolarisBoy: as far as I know, I'm not trying to open multiple tunnel
<mdh___> Is there a chance that the old connection is holding on to the port for a bit, so this happens on a reconnect?
<SolarisBoy> mdh___: try to look at what is holding 30000 open -
<SolarisBoy> lsof -i :30000
<SolarisBoy> you may need to prefix with sudo if it is owned by root or such -
<mdh___> right now there are 2 things from the user that sshes in
<mdh___> sshd    6434 ssh-login    9u  IPv6  17979      0t0  TCP localhost:30000 (LISTEN) sshd    6434 ssh-login   10u  IPv4  17980      0t0  TCP localhost:30000 (LISTEN)
<SolarisBoy> right so the port is in use - one of them may indicate that the process is listening - which would mean that yes you still have old processes running from before -
<mdh___> Is there a way to release the port immediately after the ssh connection breaks, or to detect that break faster?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: ok it timestamped when it opened it at the top... so yeah... nothing new to be said :(  I'll post the log... maybe something will jump out at you
<edgar_> i am new to ubuntu i have an hp laptop with 12,04
<edgar_> should i upgrade ?
<mdh___> SolarisBoy: right now, if the connection breaks like a few mins after a failed tunnel open, it can open successfully
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Go ahead
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: http://ix.io/ade
<amireldor> edgar_, it depends on the usage of the laptop, i.e. home/business/dinosaurs
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: I'll be back in a moment
<hitsujiTMO> edgar_: upgrade .... after april when 14.04 is released
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: ok
<mdh___> I'm going to try to set my SSH timeout really low to see if that can close the open ports fast enough to fix this problem
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: thats nothing to do ssh timeouts. you've a rogue instance of ssh server running that's using the port
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: kill it then restart the sshd
<kieppie1> hi folks
<kieppie1> I'm running 13.10, switched to gnome shell
<mdh___> hitsujiTMO: i've tried restarting the server, but the problem still persisted
<kieppie1> I'm finding the power management gui incredibly limiting - any good/great alternatives available?
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: did you kill the rogue process?
<mdh___> hitsujiTMO: that won't really fix it as it seems the client detects ssh connection timeouts before the ssh server does, and then tries to reconnect but the old ssh process keeps the tunneling ports open
<mdh___> hitsujiTMO: it'll happen over and over as the connection breaks and restarts
<marcel__> kieppie1, cant you just install another power manager app?
<kieppie1> marcel__: can't find any (other than KDE) - suggestions
<mdh___> I think what I need to do is to have some delay in autossh to wait a bit before trying to reconnect
<kieppie1> ?
<marcel__> kieppie1, what are you looking for
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: I'm back.
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: wb
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: i don't think you know much of how tcp/ip works do you?   there isn't a process created for every connection.
<marcel__> kieppie1, i have xfce, xubuntu desktop, power management settings are good
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: or are you forcing the connection to use a specific port?
<mdh___> hitsujiTMO: i'm forcing the reverse tunnel to use a specific port on the server
<kieppie1> marcel__: GUI to control power management - set standby/hibernate on idle times, plugged in or batter, maybe option for CPU scaling, etc. something a lot more robust than what's the default. Looking @ the windows power-management system, kinda put ubuntu/linux offering to shame
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: oh, ok i see
<mdh___> I think I may have found an answer:  ssh option ExitOnForwardFailure to make ssh close if the tunnels don't open
<mdh___> So it will just keep retrying until the port opens back up
<digit_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hitsujiTMO> mdh___: sorry, i was assuming a standard connection
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Oh, this is a VBox log. That's best taken to #vbox to look at.
<mdh___> hitsujiTMO: no problem
<marcel__> kieppie1, xfce has that, http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-power-manager/start
<kieppie1> marcel__: cheers - will try that
<marcel__> kieppie1, xubuntu-desktop is a good choice to install, much cleaner than gnome, my opinion that is
<kieppie1> marcel__: yea - I use xfce on my smaller systems (raspi, etc), but prefer the 'flash' of Gnome shell for regular desktop
<kieppie1> KDE is totally overkill - never got the hang of it
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: you had some other log in mind?
<fsck> hello im trying to run an fsck on the 12.04 encrypted system partitions (best, on all of them, but the boot partition has an error). I found this shrot how-to http://serverfault.com/questions/375090/using-fsck-to-check-and-repair-luks-encrypted-disk, but i need a hint how to find the names of the volumes (dev/mapper/), so i can open, please help.
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: I thought you might have had a crash log from BusyBox or something to show me.
<fsck> and im running it from a 10.04 live cd, cryptsetup and lvm is installed
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: busybox??
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Well at least from something inside the VM
<digit_> i suddenly have a problem accessing the google website... i get the message Cannot connect to the real www.google.com
<digit_> can anyone helo?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: where should I look exactly?
<digit_> help*
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Well in your case if the thing refuses to boot, I might try with another mini.iso (you said this was the 12.04 LTS one, why not try the 13.10 one?)
<marcel__> digit_, try a different browser, are you able to ping anything?
<bkfitz> Trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on Dell T5600 with NVideo K2000 and am having issues... installs ok, then reboot to log in menu, enter credentials, then it just goes into a comotosed state... any ideas?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: I suppose it might be worth the experiment... however I need 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: A certain program version?
<bkfitz> This time I'm getting a Plymouthd internal error
<fsck> or lets say /dev/sda does not show up when I fdisk -l, what am i doing wrong?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<marcel__> bkfitz, maybe try 14.04? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/alpha-2/
<subhojit777> Hello all, I doing nmap to a remote server from my local, it says port 22/tcp opened. I am doing same nmap from another remoter server, it says port 22/tcp filtered. Why is this differnce?
<marcel__> bkfitz, are you using the 32 or 64 bit iso?
<bkfitz> 64bit
<SonikkuAmerica> apb1963: Hm.
<bkfitz> marcel__, yeah I guess I could try the alpha
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: what's the output of: lsblk
<bkfitz> marcel__, that link is to the xumbuntu, is there another one for the regular ubuntu
<marcel__> bkfitz, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/alpha-2/
<siderall> Hello peoples
<fsck> hitsujiTMO ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsblk No command 'lsblk' found, did you mean:  Command 'lslk' from package 'lslk' (universe) lsblk: command not found
<bkfitz> marcel__, so you suspect it's a driver issue with video?  PERC?
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: 20 minutes to d/l
<marcel__> bkfitz, sorry i mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/alpha-2/
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<marcel__> bkfitz, its easier to try a newer version, than to search and fix it
<bkfitz> marcel__, ubuntu gnome?
<bkfitz> marcel__, is that gnome3?
<marcel__> bkfitz, dont know, i use xubuntu, see what you want at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<fsck> hitsujiTMO im using a 10.4.3 live cd
<bkfitz> marcel__, did I miss some news (ala a change from unity -> g3)
<bkfitz> marcel__, 10-4 thx
<dsprc> Im running Xubuntu and am unable to move windows down by pressing Alt+Space and then M (move) but i can move them in any other direction
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: thats EOL and unsupported. use a supported version like 12.04
<digit_> marcel_: works with firefox but not chrome.. its an SSL Error in chrome
<marcel__> digit_, check chrome settings, set to default,
<fsck> hitsujiTMO the live cd i found does not boot for 12.04.3, it was 6 mb too larde for a cd, do i need to burn it to a dvd?
<fsck> hitsujiTMO, *too large, too big
<jluc> or install it on a booting usb ?
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: yes. it no longer fits on a cd. or use a usb
<fsck> hitsujiTMO, before i will burn that dvd, what steps to i need to find my /dev/mapper volumes that i want to run the fsck on? do you know per chance? the tutorial i posted does nt say
<digit_> marcel_: do you mean the Reset Browser Settings button?
<marcel__> digit_, yeah
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: lsblk is a good way of finding. but you need a newer version for it
<digit_> marcel_: did nothing
<digit_> digit_: do  u need more details of the error message?
<marcel__> digit_, you have no proxy set?
<digit_> i mean.. marcel_:**
<digit_> marcel_: how do i check?
<marcel__> digit_, it seems to be a ssl error only for google.com
<fsck> hitsujiTMO, thanks. the original problem is i couldnt boot it most times, there was an error found when i started fsck from the recovery mode screen. fsck is the best way in trying to fix that i suppose? i got error like grub recue> or Kernel panic VFS - unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0) :( ^^
<fsck> hitsujiTMO *boot from my hd i mean ....
<digit_> marcel_: is there a fix?
<marcel__> digit_, upgrade chrome?
<digit_> no upgrade available, ill try reinstalling it
<marcel__> digit_, see maybe https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/BMiTTJd5mHM
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: unknown block suggests it can see the drive. has it died?
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: and pastebin the contents of: /var/log/syslog
<sabestion> hi all
<sabestion> Happy Lunar New Year~
<mayko> Eae pessoa
<fsck> hitsujiTMO i could boot sometimes, but it hangs increasingly often now, i never did an fsck, because it didnt do at startup. what part of the dmesg do you need?
<DJones> !br | mayko
<ubottu> mayko: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: the lot of dmesg if possible:   dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<fsck> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /var/log/syslog bash: /var/log/syslog: Permission denied ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /var/log/syslog sudo: /var/log/syslog: command not found  hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: /var/log/syslog isn't a command. its a text file
<fsck> hitsujiTMO ok sry ^^
<heavyammo> Is there a way to have the laptop speakers continue playing music after I connect external speakers to the audio out? I want to have both the laptop speakers playing and the external usb speaker that I connect in the same time.
<fsck> http://pastebin.com/qsG53zhe for dmesg and syslog is http://pastebin.com/Jxpapq7D hitsujiTMO
<pip__> Hi, I'm having trouble getting permissions right for samab file sharing.  I'm trying to look at a share on an ext4 hard drive from a different machine
<TJ-> fsck: You've got a bad CD/DVD
<pip__> i think I've messed up smb.conf
<pip__> but, really I'm pretty lost
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: it's worse than before... I don't even get a boot screen of any kind
<ReinstallHelp> Hi, I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu without repartitioning. I have a 64gb msdos partition that I want to leave untouched. a /boot partition, and an encrypted 64gb ext4 partition that I've mounted and want to use a "/". Do I choose /dev/mapper/luks... or /dev/sda6 for "/"?
<fsck> TJ- what do you mean?^^
<TJ-> fsck: "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 352114"
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: oops... spoke too soon... it seems to be doing something
<fsck> TJ- I m running a live cd?
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: don't see any errors with the drives. i'm assuming you're using a softraid right?
<TJ-> fsck: "Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity"
<apb1963> SonikkuAmerica: I'll give it some time.  Be back in a bit.
<fsck> hitsujiTMO whats a sofraid?
<fsck> TJ- what do you wanna tell me?
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: software raid?
<fsck> hitsujiTMO yepp whats a software raid??
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: are you using a raid?
<TJ-> fsck: If the liveCD image is damaged you can't trust the tools run from it
<fsck> TJ- ok thanks. maybe its scratched
<fsck> hitsujiTMO i just looked up what that stands for, but i have no idea what that is.
<fsck> hitsujiTMO its one system drive.
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: you have 2 drives, so you've prob created a soft raid for that.      anyhow. get the the 12.04 cd up and running so we can test further
<fsck> i have 2 internal drives, yes, would it help to disconnect that from the Sata controller? the other,system drive, is IDE
<fsck> hitsujiTMO so i do not need to know what a sofraid is?
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: well kind of ya if you created one
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: might be best to wait till you're up and running on the 12.04 live cd so we can propperly test what's going on
<fsck> hitsujiTMO thanks. i dont recall actively doing some creation of that kind^^
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: ok, maybe i['m wrong. it just you were mentioning that you were looking for a device in /dev/mapper
<PatrickO> mux3 you don't need ads, you will make loads from comission
<fsck> yepp, hitsujiTMO, because i wanted to run a fsck on it for a bad block message
<kader1487> hi
<SchrodingersScat> kader1487: hello.
<mooda> hello everyone, I wanted to change sound settings, and the sound is now gone totally while doing so
<kader1487> hello
<TJ-> fsck: hitsujiTMO You say you have 2 internal drives? The 'dmesg' says /dev/sda is "scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Intenso  External USB 3.0"
<LucasUb> Buenas necesito ayuda con una cosa de ubuntu alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<lucido> hi, how well the ms office work under wine?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh, didn't read exactly what type. just read sda + sdb
<fsck> tj- yes.
<lucido> does
<Jeb_Bush> !en LucasUb
<lucido> and itunes
<mooda> hello everyone, I wanted to change sound settings, and the sound is now gone totally while doing so..could you help me please?
<SonikkuAmerica> LucasUb: /join #ubuntu-es
<TJ-> fsck: hitsujiTMO And it looks like the 2 internal drives are hardware RAID on an LSI controller: "mptsas"
<LucasUb> thx
<fsck> tj - but its not an usb, my 1st internal !
<TJ-> fsck: hitsujiTMO "mptsas" is the driver for the FusionMOT SAS controllers
<fsck> tj- what does that mean "2 internal drives are hardware RAID on an LSI controller: "mptsas""
<TJ-> fsck: The internal hardware RAID device presents as "/dev/sdb"
<fsck> yepp thats my music and films drive tj-
<TJ-> fsck: If the PC has 2 internal drives, on the FusionMPT SAS controller, they are combined to look like a single drive to the operating system: "/dev/sdb"
<ubiquitous81> mooda - when you say you changed your sound settings where did you change such settings?
<fsck> tj- there is only 1 drive SATA, and 1 drive IDE... sdb should be SATA?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i was making an assumption that there were 2 drives
<xeno> I am trying to figure out some Ubuntu virtualbox stuff.  Is #vbox the right group, or should I ask here or elsewhere?
<TJ-> fsck: If the drives are *not* connected to the FusionMPT controller, then "/dev/sdb" is a/the bare drive
<SonikkuAmerica> xeno: Is it an issue of VBox doing something wrong, or Ubuntu misbehaving inside the guest?
<fsck> TJ- no idea what FusionMPT is, sorry.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Oh? Ahhh you're trying to catch me out! I was adding that info into reading the kern.log. So, we have "/dev/sdb" which is a Seagate ST31000528AS  connected internally
<xeno> It isn't specific to ubuntu in the guest, as debian does it there too.
<xeno> It is how to set a mock hardware value inside the guest from the virtualbox app server.
<TJ-> fsck: From a terminal can you try: "sudo blkid /dev/sdb"
<hitsujiTMO> fsck you get that 12.04 cd ready yet?
<jhutchins> This is why we use UUIDs for fstab.
<demophobia> How do you scroll up without the mouse in terminal?
<bekks> You dont.
<fsck> hitsujiTMO tj- that 12.04.3 live cd iso shows as a zip file on Windows, but i can burn this cant i?
<k1l> demophobia: shift and pgup
<ubuntu4me> im thinking of getting this http://www6.rentacenter.com/rent/computers/laptops/alienware-14-laptop-computer#.Uuqs5_jwDzo any idea if ubuntu will run on it? cant seem to find ANYTHING on google
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: TJ-: The reason that /dev/mapper/ was mentioned was because fsck is (according to them) using LUKS encryption, which will create a device in /dev/mapper/.
<demophobia> k1l, thank you
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: yup. right click -> open with -> burny burny tools
<demophobia> (bekks, ?)
<bekks> demophobia: It isnt supported to scroll up with the mouse in the terminal.
<fsck> hitsujiTMO i will use ImageBurn
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: ahh, missed that bit. jumped in a bit late
<fsck> ^^
<TJ-> Jordan_U: hitsujiTMO: fsck: Yeah, with there being no partition table on sdb, I'm suspecting full-disk encryption of sdb
<Ademan_> evince can't seem to search in this pdf beyond single-character searches, which is obviously is not helpful... I suspect that every character is somehow "separate" in the file, has anyone run into this before?
<TJ-> fsck: Is the problem PC currently still running the 10.04 liveCD?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yup, hes burning the 12.04 disk now
<fsck> tj- yes im slow sorry
<TJ-> fsck: Ok, run this command from a terminal, let's discover if sdb is encrypted: "sudo cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sdb"
<TJ-> fsck: So long since I used 10.04, it might not have cryptsetup installed by default, though
<fsck> tj- sdb is not the disk i need to check, cryptesetup was still in the repos, other things not...
<jhutchins> bekks: Depends on the "terminal".
<TJ-> fsck: The only other disk showing up is "/dev/sda" which is external USB 3.0, is it that one?
<fsck> tj- nope but maybe that was my external backup that was on when i started this session, its now of
<mooda> <ubiquitous81>
<TJ-> fsck: There are no PATA devices being detected by the ata_piix driver. Have you checked cables?
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: was the external backup connected before when it failed to boot?
<fsck> tj- and i was shocked not being able to find /dev/sda, still burning live cd btw
<fsck> hitsujiTMO yepp, but it did not make any difference if it was on or off when booting.
<ubuntu4me> im thinking of getting this http://www6.rentacenter.com/rent/computers/laptops/alienware-14-laptop-computer#.Uuqs5_jwDzo , any idea if ubuntu will run on it? cant seem to find ANYTHING on google
<TJ-> fsck: OK, so ignoring the external USB3, the only drive discovered is the ST31000528AS 1TB as "/dev/sda" which has no partition table
<mooda> ubiquitous81, the sound returned when I restarted the application "sound" again. before I'd increased the output volume of speakers, and then maybe selected "digital output" instead of speakers by mistake, and when I selected "speakers" again, the sound was gone. I think it happened like this.
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: what might be going wrong is that you've references by device for the disks, and when you booted, the external was presented as sda meaning it couldn't find the referenced filesystems
<bekks> ubuntu4me: Of course Ubuntu will run on it.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: That still makes no sense; without at lease one drive with a recognised partition table, there's no boot-loader
<ubuntu4me> bekks you know that as fact? if so do im i going to need to do some funky things to get it to work?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i'm assuming /boot is outside the luks partition which is the norm
<fsck> hitsujiTMO ive had that idea too, but it couldnt find my system hd , or would not boot, when that usb hd was off as well, at least most times, or more and more often, my system was hanging too when i could boot it after a while
<bekks> ubuntu4me: All compoments are supported. Intel CPU, Nvidia graphics chipset, etc.
<hitsujiTMO> fsck: i've seen similar issues happen with debian
<bekks> ubuntu4me: And you have to beb aware that it uses Nvidia Optimus, which is funky to get to work.
<fsck> hitsujiTMO thanks. live cd now baked, will prbb. cost 10 mins to boot from this, hope it works.
<ubuntu4me> bekks: would installing bummblebee help and how hard is it to get it working?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu4me: the new way to do it is nvidia-prime. much more straight forward
<bekks> ubuntu4me: I never dealt with bumblebee, but it should work pretty easy. Another approach would be nvidia-prime.
<fsck> tj- hitsujiTMO bye and thx for helping, i will prbb. be back if i cant handle :)
<ubuntu4me> hitsujiTMO: thank you will get it. hopeing to be able to play some steam games on it with out and lag
<ubuntu4me> bekks: and thank you as well. i  didnt for get you :)
<Tausen> I'm having some issues using the boot-repair utility to reinstall grub after lenovo tech support messed it up - I keep getting warnings about EFI: "EFI detected, please check the options" when I start boot-repair. If I try using the recommended repair, I get "The boot of your PC is in legacy mode. You may want to retry after changing it to EFI mode". If I choose "UEFI only" in BIOS, though, I can't boot the boot-repair CD at all. I'm not sure how I should
<Tausen> proceed?
<Tausen> Oh, and it also suggests "Alternatively, you may want to retry after deactivating the [Seperate /boot/efi partition:] option.", but I'm not really sure about anything at this point
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<masood> Guys, I have suddenly noticed samba server can not access to the ldap and this is the error: http://pastebin.com/fptr5gER
<masood> I cannot access shared files and that's quite urgent to be solved
<masood> detail is also available here: http://goo.gl/Sm3JMP
<Tausen> jhutchins: Yeah, I did see that article when I installed xubuntu back in the day, and disabled secureboot as suggested. I just followed the defaults in the installation, though, so I'm not even sure if its installed in UEFI mode or not
<Tausen> But I'm not really sure how I should proceed - should I try and follow the "Converting Ubuntu into Legacy mode" steps and try recovering grub after that?
<Dysmas> hi everyone
<Dysmas> anyone know where I can go to help get involved in development of 14.04
<Tausen> Or is there some way I can get the boot repair disc started in UEFI mode rather than legacy mode?
<rww> !getinvolved
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Dysmas> thx
<rww> See also #ubuntu+1 for specific Trusty discussion :)
<dixon> hello i am new on ubuntu . what i u thing about ubuntu studio 13.10?
<Dysmas> dixon: I was just there, all quiet though
<Dysmas> *rww
<rww> yeah, it's a bit slow
<bekks> Dysmas: you didnt ask a single question there :)
<dixon> what u thing is better?
<bekks> dixon: better than?
<dixon> regular ubuntu or ubuntu studio?
<bekks> dixon: Depending on your particular use case.
<Dysmas> bekks: true, guess I was just seeing if anyone wanted to talk development
<MonkeyDust> dixon  studio is multimedia dedicated, for musicians and such
<dixon> ohhh ok
<bekks> Dysmas: It's a support channel, not a general discussion channel. :)
<dixon> what is the best linux distro?
<vtreyntby> hi, I got no sound with ubuntu 12.04, I have a mothercard with integrated sound, I got not speakers
<bekks> !best | dixon
<ubottu> dixon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rww> You're in #ubuntu, so of course we are going to say Gentoo.
<dixon> Thank u for u time
<dixon> how to make compiz work on ubuntu studio 13.10?
<MonkeyDust> dixon  #ubuntu-studio
<MonkeyDust> dixon  #ubuntustudio, even
<dixon> I try for some reason don't work
<vtreyntby> do I need speakers to have sound ith ubuntu, I got mothercard with integrated sound but no sound with 12.04, windows is fine
<MonkeyDust> vtreyntby  in a terminal, type alsamixer... if you see MM, go there and press m... use the arrows to navigate
<vtreyntby> <MonkeyDust thx, I will reboot to ubuntu and see if it works
<MaxSan1> hey folks I have an odd issue
<luilakde1e> I'm trying to copy a large amount of files to an external hdd. However, it keeps hanging after a while, hence not finishing the copy. Het external hdd is formatted in ntfs. A few times the hang was followed by an entire freeze of xfce. Anyone happen to have a clue what's going on?
<Dysmas> bekks: is there a general discussion channel?
<MaxSan1> every time i try do an apt-get install
<MaxSan1> I always get no pcakages will be installed
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/syslog
<MonkeyDust> Dysmas  #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> MaxSan1: what are you trying to install?
<MaxSan1> erm
<Dysmas> MonkeyDust: Thx
<MaxSan1> loads things
<MaxSan1> java
<MaxSan1> some libbs
<hitsujiTMO> MaxSan1: and everything is getting the same 0 packages to install?
<treehouse> dafuq.. so I installed apache2, right. Permission denied everywhere :O
<MaxSan1> yup
<jhutchins> MaxSan1: How are you finding the package names?
<hitsujiTMO> MaxSan1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<treehouse> I need to set www-data as owner for every file in /var/www, don't I?
<MaxSan1> hmmm
<MaxSan1> so every package name i have been installing is wrong
<MaxSan1> which seems odd
<MaxSan1> also
<MaxSan1> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude]
<treehouse> sight.....
<rww> MaxSan1: they're different frontends to the APT package management system. apt-get is included by default on Ubuntu and tends to behave more normally out of the box.
<treehouse> so how do I give myself permission to the www-data group?
<MaxSan1> openjdk-6-jdk fails
<treehouse> also, how do I give the www-data group access to everything my user has permission to?
<rww> !info openjdk-6-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jdk (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is extra. Version 6b27-1.12.6-1ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 10918 kB, installed size 34075 kB
<MaxSan1> it is zero all over
<rww> MaxSan1: have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<hitsujiTMO> MaxSan1: aptitude does not have super cow powers
<MaxSan1> i ran update
<MaxSan1> upgrade
<MaxSan1> and dist-update
<MaxSan1> dist-upgrade*
<rww> MaxSan1: open /etc/apt/sources.list, paste its contents into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , link the page it creates here
<luilakde1e> Trying to pastebin - firefox froze. The party must be getting started again
<MaxSan1> pastebin.com/MavmQpKG
<rww> MaxSan1: erm, I take it the stuff on lines 7 to 11 is a mispaste?
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I'm running an ubuntu 13.10 server and for the most part, it ran fine after set-up. However, sometimes it appears to freeze and when I reboot, it takes ages to do anything, first showing this http://i.imgur.com/Xz5Chkq.png (you can see how long it took for it to remount md1, although it doesn't even say why) and then this http://i.imgur.com/PXJ7mZd.png which I don't even think makes any sense. I thought /tmp is using tmpfs, why ...
<MaxSan1> LOL yes its not really in the file
<power__> hello
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a list of packages in Ubuntu that are not in Debian, and vice versa? Thanks.
<MaxSan1> didnt even notice that :D
<Shapeshifter> ... wouldn't it be ready? At this point, the machine pretty much freezes. Pressing S or M does nothing. On this same hardware and on the same softraid, I used to run an Arch installation which had no problems. Furthermore, if I reboot into recovery mode, things are running slowly as well. Dropping to the root shell takes 5 minutes or so. Doing a shutdown -r now never happens (I can still hit enter to print newlines but nothing ...
<Shapeshifter> ... happens. It doesn't even accept ctrl-alt-del).
<Shapeshifter> Clues?
<hitsujiTMO> MaxSan1: if pastebinit installed: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bkfitz> Trying to install ubuntu 13.10 on Dell T5600 with NVideo K2000 and am having issues... installs ok, then reboot to log in menu, enter credentials, then it just goes into a comotosed state... any ideas?
<rww> MaxSan1: ok. pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update and the output of apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jdk
<MaxSan1> fyi im running ubuntu server
<Shapeshifter> I checked the raid for errors from the recovery shell. It's fine.
<bkfitz> Mint 13 works fine
<bkfitz> Nvidia K2000 driver?
<hitsujiTMO> Shapeshifter: are the partitions encrypted?
<power__> my mac will not show the cd image when i bout up when i ham holding the alt key
<Shapeshifter> hitsujiTMO: nope.
<Shapeshifter> hitsujiTMO: I also checked /etc/fstan from the recovery console, making sure it was using UUIDs that match what blkid says, and everthing is fine.
<Shapeshifter> *fstab
<jhutchins> Shapeshifter: You might read up on the SysRq key and how to use it for troubleshooting.
<jhutchins> Shapeshifter: You might also try to do a controlled restart with fsck, sudo shutdown -Fr now
<Shapeshifter> jhutchins: it's too bad I'm unable to send SysRq through this remote kvm :/
<MaxSan1> hmmm
<MaxSan1> sudo apt-get update > some.doc | pastebinit some.doc
<MaxSan1> thats no good?
<Jordan_U> Shapeshifter: If you have some ssh access, even if too slow to do much of anything else, you can "echo foo | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger".
<treehouse> I set the www dir, recursively, as owned by group www-data, and my current user is part of that group. But still no access ='(...
<MaxSan1> i have to go inside said id go watch stuff with the misses
<MaxSan1> thanks for the help guys. Il battle on later.
<Shapeshifter> Jordan_U: thanks for the tip.
<Jordan_U> Shapeshifter: You're welcome.
<luilakde1e> And the entire system froze again - Alas no time left, it shall be a job for tomorrow. Until then.
<jhutchins> treehouse: I think the current packages may default to "Deny All".
<treehouse> problem: when I save files... apache can't open them since they aren't saved as www-data. What the hell do I do? :3
<smallfoot-> Transmission isn't assiocated with magnet: links :(
<Kroach> which packages does jockey install as "Broadcom wireless STA driver"?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: did yoy relog after adding your user to the group?
<hitsujiTMO> s/yoy/you
<treehouse> yes
<Beldar> !broadcom | Kroach
<ubottu> Kroach: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rww> Kroach: I expect broadcom-sta-dkms
<treehouse> but I'm trying another solution: I'm making myself the owner.. but I just need the www-data group to be able to access the files
<treehouse> I can't chown everytime I create a new file
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: " apache can't open them since they aren't saved as www-data" why would this be the case? are you making them 600 or something?
<treehouse> \o/ idk, I don't know what I'm doing. Aren't services, such as apache, running as a user called "www-data" or something, and need speci... wait.. what file rights do apache have?
<Kroach> rww: is that the only package?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: yes they run as that, but they don't need the files to be owned by that user. just readable (o+r) which they are by default
<ftjk_875> salut
<Beldar> stand down private ;)
<ftjk_875> i am linda
<ftjk_875> :)
<ftjk_875> http://j.gs/6040934/my-fecebook-linda
<ftjk_875> http://j.gs/6040934/my-video-linda
<sunzi> lold
<RaptorJesus> why do I have no sound with a2dp
<Beldar> !details | RaptorJesus
<ubottu> RaptorJesus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<RaptorJesus> I'm running xubuntu 13.10, when I try to play music from my phone to my computer with a2dp no sound comes out but Left 4 Dead 2 has audio
<myst3r10n> how do i install java on ubuntu 3.8.0-29?
<rww> myst3r10n: install the package default-jre
<rww> or default-jdk if you're going to be writing Java stuff
<myst3r10n> i need the JDK
<RaptorJesus> nobody knows why my bluetooth don't work?
<hitsujiTMO> myst3r10n: on 13.04 or 12.04 ?
<bekks> myst3r10n: 3.8.0-29? is a kernel version, not an Ubuntu version. And it is not related to installing java.
<bekks> !java | myst3r10n
<ubottu> myst3r10n: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<myst3r10n> it's ubuntu 12.04.3-server
<myst3r10n> i do now install default-jdk thx :)
<bekks> myst3r10n: Then just refer to the article given by ubottu.
<pietro10> got my answer
<pietro10> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/?dl=4140790 column 1:debian sid; column 2:ubuntu saucy; column 3:common
<treehouse> ok, so I need the user and/or group www-data to have access to a certain directory at all times. How do I do that? I can chown.. but more importantly: how do I maintain that if a completely other user is creating and editing files in that directory?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: do you mean that it needs read access?
<treehouse> yes, and potentially write access (file uploads)
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: by default it should have read access (assuming you never changed the umask). you should only add write access to spefic folders that needs to be writable and no more. use chmod o+w for that
<RaptorJesus> fuck ass
<treehouse> RaptorJesus: lol
<hitsujiTMO> RaptorJesus: are you just looking to be permanently banned ?
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: but if I create a file with gedit, and saves it in the www dir, www-data won't have any access
<glitchd> hello all
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: it should have read access. your default umask should be 0002 which would create the file with 664 permission, which means it will have global read access
<linXea> Using network-manager-openconnect (cisco anyconnect) to connect to university VPN. Connection is established and interface vpn0 is showing up with appropriate inet IP assiged. Issue, surfing the web is still managed by eth0 with home IP and not through the vpn0 interface. Isn't VPN interface supposed to take priority when connected? How do I resolve this?
<glitchd> i have a new hp probook 4540s, i installed xubuntu on it, however im not able to adjust screen brightness with the keyboard hotkeys or thru the terninal. Help?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions should explain permissions for you
<hitsujiTMO> glitchd: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue           and: uname -r
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, ill get that for u right now
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, glitchd@HPProBook-4540s:~$ cat /etc/issue
<glitchd> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<glitchd>     
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, glitchd@HPProBook-4540s:~$ uname -r
<glitchd> 3.11.0-15-generic
<user_> yoooooo
<Jeb_Bush> yoooooo
<user_> lol hello'
<Jeb_Bush> sup
<hitsujiTMO> glitchd: ok, there's a few kernel params to try. do you know how to add kernel params in grub?
<user_> how old are you guys ?
<Jeb_Bush> user_: 18
<hitsujiTMO> !it | user_
<ubottu> user_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | user_  sorry
<ubottu> user_  sorry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, not at all...
<Jeb_Bush> !al | hitsujiTMO
<Jeb_Bush> !fr | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kingfisher64> how do I get my android phone to connect to ubuntu 13.10? I've tried go-mtpfs however "Unable to locate package go-mtpfs" is output. This was reported to work upto version 12.10.
<hitsujiTMO> !text | glitchd      have a quick read of this, you will need to enter some kernel params in the same fashion
<ubottu> glitchd      have a quick read of this, you will need to enter some kernel params in the same fashion: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Jeb_Bush> hitsujiTMO: this is english only. please join #ubuntu-fr
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, thanks ill have a read of that
<k1l> Jeb_Bush: stop that. stick to ubuntu support in here
<Jeb_Bush> hitsujiTMO: si vous voulez discuter sur l'ubuntu en francais joinez #ubuntu-fr
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, i have to leave
<napo747> ciao
<Myrtti> Jeb_Bush: can you cut it out?
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, sorry but thx for the intended help
<napo747> !list
<ubottu> napo747: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<glitchd> Jeb_Bush, gtfo.
<Myrtti> glitchd: not appropriate
<Jeb_Bush> !list
<ubottu> Jeb_Bush: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Myrtti> Jeb_Bush: could you leave the bot alone if you don't actually have anything worthwhile to have it do?
<glitchd> Myrtti, im here to ask for help not to read someone retarded attempts at humor. bitch at him, not me.
<k1l> !language | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Myrtti> glitchd: and I am, but that language was uncalled for. There are polite ways of telling people to stop.
<Jeb_Bush> glitchd: that was rude man
<Jeb_Bush> !language | glitchd
<Jeb_Bush> yeah!
<glitchd> alrighty then
<Myrtti> having said that, MOVING ON
<glitchd> kthx
<darkxploit> hello.. can someone tell me how to make a big tar ball of all fils in /var/www/darkxploit
<RaptorJesus>  rm -rf /
<platzhirsch> Is there a way to see how the CPU is used on my VPS?
<glitchd> now that thats over.....anyone have any idea how to force change screen brightness when hot keys are not working?
<Jeb_Bush> tar -cvf /var/www/darkxploit/*
<glitchd> RaptorJesus, thats not cool man.
<glitchd> darkxploit, dont listen to that guy
<darkxploit> i know
<glitchd> darkxploit, that will delete your entire drive
<darkxploit> lol
<glitchd> darkxploit, ok good
<Jeb_Bush> no it won't
<hitsujiTMO> darkxploit: tar cvf /path/to/archive.tar /var/www/darkxploit
<darkxploit> lol
<Jeb_Bush> glitchd: you're mean
<darkxploit> rm ---remove recursive force /[root]
<glitchd> Jeb_Bush, dont exactly know how your claim is valid.
<k1l> glitchd: he is gone, lets stick to support in here
<glitchd> thx
<glitchd> im just trying to figure out how to adjust the brightness of my hp probook 4540s
<Man_from_Mars> hi everybody, may I ask a couple of questions about GRUB and multiboot?
<glitchd> so i take it that no one knows anything about my problem then..
<darkxploit> sorry glitchd
<hitsujiTMO> glitchd: need to test kernel params: acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor         or params: acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy   or params: acpi_osi="!Windows 2012" acpi_backlight=vendor          or params: acpi_backlight=legacy      or params: acpi_osi=Linux
<glitchd> trying to adjust the screen brightness on an hp probook 4540s..
<kingfisher64>  sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs was the solution from http://askubuntu.com/questions/376815/how-to-connect-mtp-android-device-to-ubuntu-13-10. The answer with 0^ worked. Maybe someone could vote this up (i've not got enough rep) so this helps others?
<hitsujiTMO> glitchd: if all of them fail, then its a case writing an acpid script specific for you laptop
<darkxploit> guys thanks ii made my tar sucessfully
<glitchd> hitsujiTMO, thx for the help, i have to leave.
<codepython777> is this normal for ubuntu 12.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6846257/
<platzhirsch> Is there a way to see how the CPU is used on my VPS?
<hitsujiTMO> platzhirsch: your provider normally has a monitor available in your web control panel
<platzhirsch> hitsujiTMO: thanks... let's see
<kalekip1_> Hey does anybody know if the Ubuntu 13.10 theme is available for 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> codepython777: that looks relatively normal
<kalekip1_> I used to have 13.10, but now I'm on 12.04 and the awesome theme is less awesome.
<platzhirsch> hitsujiTMO: looks like it's only the CPU usage of my share
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1_: they use the same theme, just a different version. there's most likely compatibility issues as the one in 13.10 will target specific software versions within 13.10. you could attempt to port it to 12.04
<platzhirsch> I will ask in #linode
<kalekip1_> hitsujiTMO: I want it so bad :P Any idea where I can get it?
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1_: what elements of the theme are missing for you?
<kalekip1_> hitsujiTMO: I can make a whole list :P
<guntbert> codepython777: what is your problem?
<hitsujiTMO> top 3 things. want to know if its actually part of the theme or the DE
<codepython777> guntbert: I'm coming from debian where those sources list is usually 3-4 lines. Is it normal to have that long a file on 12.04?
<kalekip1_> hitsujiTMO: When you press Super, it shows a list of shortcuts. When switching from workspace (hotkey) it gives a nice effect and switches smoothly.
<guntbert> codepython777: it looks pretty normal to my eyes
<darkxploit> its since some hours i saw vswap at 100%. i could not ssh over the server. i then rebooted it. vswap is now 0%. site still down i can't ssh. i have launched the console. a netstat -antpl give me no result. a nmap localhost can't reach http://125.0.0.1/. i have disable firewall right now. still nothing.. i have restarted apache .. now only apache is listening.. but the site still down.. anyone can help please
<vahid> hi all
<kalekip1_> vahid: Hi.
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1_: thats the DE and not the theme, that isn't trivially portable
<vahid> how to install  virtual box??
<kalekip1_> vahid: Did you try the software center?
<darkxploit> there is an application called quickly .. u can use it to build python apps @ gunbert
<compdoc> have you tried:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<guntbert> !repos > codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777, please see my private message
<codepython777> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> codepython777: You're welcome
<kalekip1_> hitsujiTMO: That's too bad. I think that I will just reinstall 13.10.
<kalekip1_> hitsujiTMO: Or wait... when will 14 come out?
<hitsujiTMO> kalekip1_: 14.04 is out in year 14 month 04 ... so april
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, do you know how to set up ubuntu to show a welcome message like this when you sign in? http://imgur.com/GwteYkb
<F41L> Hey all, question... I have hosts.deny set up, but from what I can tell... I'm not exactly sure if the system is even looking at that file to block hosts, is there some configuration file I can check into?
<kalekip1_> hitsujiTMO: OK, thanks. I can't wait longer than two weeks. I'll just install 13.10 :/
<k1l> andrewjs18: itsa called motd
<vahid> how to install virtual box??
<darkxploit> its since some hours i saw vswap at 100%. i could not ssh over the server. i then rebooted it. vswap is now 0%. site still down i can't ssh. i have launched the member:console. a netstat -antpl give me no result. a nmap localhost can't reach http://125.0.0.1/. i have disable firewall right now. still nothing.. i have restarted apache .. now only apache is listening.. but the site still down.. anyone can help please
<andrewjs18> k1l, where is it located to edit?
<k1l> vahid: install the virtualbox package
<k1l> !virtualbox | vahid
<vahid> ya
<ubottu> vahid: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kalekip1_> vahid: compdoc gave you an answer..
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: the sys info is from landscape common. other info is generated from the motd scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/
<kalekip1_> vahid: Open the terminal and type: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<guntbert> darkxploit: what do expect at 125.0.0.1? or was it a typo?
<vahid> install virtual box im new user ubuntu
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, I see..ty
<kalekip1_> vahid: OK, that's cool. But you know what a terminal is, right?
<hitsujiTMO> F41L: iptables or ufw is the norm on ubuntu
<k1l> andrewjs18: the general scripts are in /etc/update-motd.d/ but the hardware reccources display needs some more scripts.
<darkxploit> @gunbert its not suppose to be able to reach localhost with the nmap right ?
<vahid> install but  eror
<k1l> vahid: which error?
<vahid> not install kernel or driver
<k1l> !details | vahid
<ubottu> vahid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kalekip1_> Is it safe to just use the pre-release of 14.04?
<k1l> kalekip1_: honestly: if you need to ask this dont use alpha/betas
<rww> kalekip1_: it's not supported or recommended. it probably won't explode your cat, but if it does you get to fix it
<amireldor> rww cats are good.
<hitsujiTMO> vahid: if there is a communication issue then maybe try a local support channel: #ubuntu-ir
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1_  it's not stable, so better not use it as a production system
<guntbert> darkxploit: localhost is supposed to be found at 127.0.0.1
<kalekip1_> MonkeyDust: It's just for home. Not for the office or anything.
<darkxploit> yea thats it.. 127.0.0.1
<darkxploit> typo
<MonkeyDust> kalekip1_  rephrase: it's not ready, yet
<rww> kalekip1_: if you don't mind if it breaks, and you don't have data on it you need, then go right ahead
<vahid> how to install blututhe  in back box??
<kalekip1_> MonkeyDust: Alright, I will use 13.10 then.
<attacheddisk> so my fully functional ubuntu server is hanging on boot at initializing scsi disks - i can't seem to find a solution to how to treat this problem anywhere, any suggestions?
<attacheddisk> i say hanging, but i am able to still use the initramfs built-in commands
<guntbert> !who | darkxploit
<ubottu> darkxploit: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<genii> attacheddisk: Is this the first boot after installing, or was it previously working?
<attacheddisk> no, it's been working fine for months
<guntbert> darkxploit: have a look at the log file: /var/log/syslo
<darkxploit> ok
<boggle> Just successfully added a ppa, but apt-get install still seems to be installing the older version in the default repo. Will the package in the ppa have a different name? What could be going wrong?
<attacheddisk> the only change i made was commenting out one mount point in /etc/fstab which i know is unrelated - i've had this problem before but a couple reboots usually just "fixes itself"
<darkxploit> !guntbert
<darkxploit> ok
<darkxploit> now i got it
<attacheddisk> and.......... after trying a couple of old kernels to boot from, i was able to get past it. must be some change in one of the kernel updates? very weird.
<guntbert> darkxploit: no need for the ! (or @), the nick alone does alert me
<darkxploit> @gunbert does it work
<darkxploit> @guntbert
<guntbert> darkxploit: try this:  type  gun<tab>
<TJ-> attacheddisk: compare the "root=..." kernel command-line entry with what the initrd can see of devices
<darkxploit> guntbert:
<darkxploit> ya
<guntbert> darkxploit: thats it :-)
<hitsujiTMO> boggle: run apt-get update first to update the apt-cache
<darkxploit> guntbert: ok now i got it
<guntbert> darkxploit: have a look at the log file: /var/log/syslog
<darkxploit> guntbert: error.log.1 and access.log.1 seem ok
<darkxploit> guntbert: I'm trying desg and messages for the time being to investigate into the matter
<treehouse> I put the user www-data in the root group.. how do I pull it out of there?
<guntbert> darkxploit: you said apache works now anyway - I was thinking about ssh - you can try to start the ssh server:    sudo service ssh start
<darkxploit> treehouse: are u on a server with just command line or on a GUI
<treehouse> both
<treehouse> desktop (got a terminal :3)
<boggle> hitsujiTMO: hahaha, i'm an idiot. thanks a lot!
<RedHawk> Hellos!
<darkxploit> guntbert: ssh is running on the console by the VPS.. but still i can't ssh from my terminal!!..
<RaptorJesus> ohai
<darkxploit> treehouse:  just drag and drop
<RaptorJesus> Dear women, it's not our fault you don't know how to take a punch to the face. stop ruining all our fun, sincerely, Men
<linXea> darkxploit, firewall ?
<guntbert> RaptorJesus: stop
<RedHawk> RaptorJesus: Raptor + Jesus = PhilosoRaptor? :D
<guntbert> !ot | RedHawk
<ubottu> RedHawk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RaptorJesus> lol
<darkxploit> linXea: i have disable firewall for the time being.. originally i had disable UFW and install CSF which was working fine
<darkxploit> linXea: but now i have disable CSF
<darkxploit> linXea: i thought may be the firewall was preventing something.. but its not the firewall
<linXea> checked # iptables -L
<darkxploit> linXea: sudo iptables -L give me this
<darkxploit> linXea: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<darkxploit> target     prot opt source               destination
<darkxploit> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<darkxploit> target     prot opt source               destination
<darkxploit> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<skinux> Anyone had issue with RecordMyDesktop leaving borders around screen after recording has stopped?
<FloodBot1> darkxploit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkxploit> target     prot opt source               destination
<Guest48471> could someone please msg me? I am testing something
<k1l> !test | Guest48471
<darkxploit> guest17593:
<Guest48471> thanks
<darkxploit> linXea: what do u suggest
<guntbert> !paste | darkxploit
<ubottu> Guest48471: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<darkxploit> guntbert:  i dont understant
<ubottu> darkxploit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkxploit> hmm ok
<darkxploit> linXea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6846392/
<hexacode> anyone know a website where i can stream a 2 or 3 day buffer of local TV?
<guntbert> !ot | hexacode
<ubottu> hexacode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkxploit> hexacode: i did not know if that exist too…frankly
<Bray90820> IS there a sliverlight alternative for Ubuntu not for netflix
<geppo> hello
<kbrosnan> Bray90820: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<Oog> crontab -e and i have * * * * * /home/dgobaud/pluto-beta/scripts/auto_expire.beta - that should run something ever minute right? it isnt getting ran at all. cron is running. i dont see any output in syslog
<Bray90820> kbrosnan: that was discontinued and only works in firefox
<skinux> So, no one has tried recordMyDesktop??
<arviceblot> skinux: What do you mean?
<guntbert> Oog: use a !pastebin to show us the contents of that file
<Oog> guntbert: i figured it out - it is running but failing - i was getting emails on the local system
<Oog> ut nothing i syslog
<Oog> new problem is i made a .forward file, put my email in it, but emails arent being forwarded (running sendmail)
<skinux> I'm trying to use recordMyDesktop, however, after recording there are still black borders at left and right screen edges. Upon starting recording the GUI disappeared, so I don't know what to do.
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all... skinux have you tried SimpleScreenRecorder???
<skinux> Nope.
<LuvLinuxOS> give it a go...
<manoel> ola
<geppo> ciao
<treehouse> I put the user www-data in the root group.. how do I pull it out of there?
<Logan_> !it | geppo
<ubottu> geppo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> treehouse: "sudo deluser ...."
<estudiante> hola
<estudiante> hla
<kbrosnan> Bray90820: that was the only thing that was ever developed to try and solve silverlight on linux. should work in any browser that support npapi which is most that support plugins
<Bray90820> kbrosnan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<kbrosnan> more or less running wine from a quick glance
<Oog> my sendmail works but .forward is being ignored ideas? do i need to logout/login?
<kbrosnan> at that point you might as well run ie in wine or any other browser
<Bray90820> IE lol
<kbrosnan> if you want silverlight to work really well. yeah use ie.
<Bray90820> If you want anything to work you stay away from Internet destroyer
<harris> ok so in math we have to turn in our notes and homework... the teacher grades it then gives it back and says to hold on to it to study for finals
<harris> <harris> i have a least 100 pages of lined paper some 2 sided
<harris> <ciupicri> and?
<harris> <harris> what is the best and fastest way to get them into my computer as digital copy where i can read through it
<FloodBot1> harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miguelangello> i would like to run lubuntu from a usb because i have an old machin without hd so how could i do it?
<harris> iso and l;ive disk miguelangello
<kbrosnan> harris: unless the paper is all printed it would be rather complicated to do handwriting recongition on it. likely better to take the time and type it in, practice your typing skills and and a chance to re-review the content
<miguelangello> ?
<miguelangello> harris, ?
<kbrosnan> assuming it does not have a ton of graphs or math
<kbrosnan> or other hard to represent data in text
<miguelangello> harris,  what app could i use to do it?
<yacc> Any idea what could be wrong: When I start a second user session (switch user), the second user  has no sound.
<yacc> harris: scan it, with a scanner with a duplex ADF.
<harris> ok thanks i decided not to scan them
<yacc> harris: as for OCR-ing => handwriting => bad. Math notes is even worse, as practice shows that hand written formulas are often quite different type set in printed texts.
<yacc> harris: if you have a nice scanner, scanning becomes like making a backup for paper.
#ubuntu 2014-01-31
<slicslak> hey all, what is everyone using for a DAAP server these days? Google search is showing splintered results, dead projects, etc. is forked-daapd the way to go?
<yacc> interestingly, Doublex-ADF nowadays seems to rather common and cheap: http://skinflint.co.uk/?cat=multi&sort=p&xf=862_S%2FW-Laser~390_DADF~862_Farblaser#xf_top
<yacc> slicslak: what's a DAAP server?
<slicslak> yacc: itunes server
<yacc> eeck, poisonous fruit lover :-P
<yacc> I managed to keep the contamination in this household to exactly one iPhone 3G, long gone. (And that because years ago free on contract, technically the last mobile we've bought "on contract")
<tswett> Hey guys.
<tswett> So I'm building the kernel using the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel During the "fakeroot blah blah blah binary-generic" command, I ran out of disk space. Once I get more disk space, can I just run the "clean" command and then the binary-generic command again?
<treehouse> does it matter where I put the -R flag when I chmod?
<slicslak> treehouse: only w/ bsd tools
<slicslak> as you're in #ubuntu, the answer is probably no
<treehouse> slicslak: sounds like bsd tools are inferior?
<_andyj_> google is failing me, trying to fix wifi on compaq cq60 running 12.04...  rfkill and the physical switch on the laptop neither one seem to remove the Soft & Hard block on hp-wifi: Wireless LAN...  it is Atheros AR242x / AR542x wifi card...  any thoughts?  already tried "sudo rmmod hp-wmi", which removed the fantom wifi kill switch but then the card was gone
<bobptz> guys, I have a missing file/dir here:   /proc/diskstats
<slicslak> treehouse: haha, well, some people (including me) do think so.... but... we get ssh from openbsd which is the most secure OS out there. so...
<bobptz> ...
<bobptz> does this men I have  a problem in my ubuntu installation?
<tswett> bobptz: well, /proc is a virtual file system; the files it contains represent information about the system. Does your /proc have stuff in it?
<tswett> If it doesn't have anything in it (or it only has a couple of files), then it sounds like /proc is unmounted for some reason. Mounting it again isn't too tricky.
<bobptz> tswett   let me see
<bobptz> tswett  btw it is a VPS server ubuntu 12.04 with nginx 1.4.4
<slicslak> bobptz: they probably just didn't compile support for that into the kernel
<slicslak> as you are on a VPS, the information may not be usefull anyway
<bobptz> ?
<Jordan_U> bobptz: You probably don't have /proc/diskstats because you probably don't have your own disks.
<bobptz> tswett, ok my /proc has several files a nd dirrectories
<codepython777> is this safe on ubuntu 12.04? sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-raring linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<banks> how come i get a black screen when i try and update to ubuntu 13.10?
<tswett> bobptz: sounds like slicslak and Jordan_U know this stuff better than I do.
<bobptz> ok guys
<bobptz> so what do you think?
<bobptz> slicslak ?   I said I do have files dirs in there
<slicslak> bobptz: your on a VPS, so don't worry abou tit
<slicslak> why were you looking for them?
<Jordan_U> bobptz: If your environment is within a container, rather than full virtualization with emulated drives, then it seems perfectly normal that you don't have a /proc/diskstats.
<bobptz> munin is failing me
<bobptz> I have error:    Error output from iostat_ios: kernel 2.4 not supported yet
<bobptz> we traced the code and it checks for this directory
<yacc>  codepython777: probably, if you google it, Ubuntu has some time a policy of back porting the newer kernels to older releases.
<codepython777> whats a good way to upgrade the kernel for ubuntu 12.04? Preferably to > 3.8
<bobptz> and then goes to   /proc/partitions
<codepython777> yacc: has 3.12 been backported for 12.04?
<Jordan_U> bobptz: It's likely that the feature of Munin that you're trying to use (getting statistics on disk access?) is simply not available when running inside a container.
<codepython777> yacc: perhaps 3.12.9 is the latest stable ?
<yacc> codepython777: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<slogmog> Hello everyone, I would like to learn programming, I want to create software for linux so what programming language should i learn?
<bobptz> Jordan_U, I am sorry, I have a vps, is this a "container"  Munin is supposed to run on servers.  I assumed vps too.
<codepython777> slogmog: python :) - http://bit.ly/pythonclass
<gabeh> hi I created an upstart job and I can see it when I do initctl list.  How can I remove it?
<ejuan> when I run dmesg is the time stamp seconds from initial boot time?
<bobptz>  is vps  a "container" ?
<SolidLog> Where would I find out how to host my own IRC Channel?
<slogmog> thx codepython nice website btw.
<codepython777> slogmog: good luck. You'll need at least a little bit of programming experience to traverse through that site. (know what variables mean etc)
<slogmog> codepython777: i have some javascript knowledge is that enough?
<bobptz> Jordan_U, ok so VPS is a container, now I know what you are saying
<codepython777> slogmog: that should be enough.
<codepython777> slogmog: try it, if you have questions = head to #python or ask a question on the webpage?
<slogmog> ok thx
<tswett> SolidLog: depends on whether you want it on your own server, on freenode, or what. If you want it on freenode, try #freenode. Otherwise, I dunno.
<tswett> Hey guys. So I recently installed a new version of util-linux. Thing is, now, when I run mount, I get the error "mount: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmount.so.1: version `MOUNT_2.25' not found (required by mount)", along with the same thing for 2.23, 2.21, 2.24, and 2.22.
<tswett> I don't need the new /bin/mount; I'm fine with the /bin/mount that Ubuntu comes with. Is there a way I can get Ubuntu's /bin/mount back, while keeping the shiny new /usr/bin/unshare that also comes with util-linux?
<treehouse> so if I've understood this right.. giving write permissions to others, but excluded that right from the group of a file... being part of that group is basically just a restriction?
<tswett> treehouse: I believe so. I think there might be a way of bypassing the restriction, though.
<treehouse> what if a file has different group and user permissions, which one will be prioritized?
<myst3r10n> is the virtualbox-guest-dkms the virtualbox guest addition?
<tswett> Pretty sure it's the user permissions. If the user permission is set to allow and the group permission is set to deny, then the user permission will take precedence.
<tswett> myst3r10n: part of it, yes.
<tswett> myst3r10n: I don't remember what the other part is called. Might be virtualbox-guest-x11 or something.
<myst3r10n> tswett: i need the guest additions for ubuntu server
<myst3r10n> or where can i download the VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run i do not find them on virtualbox.org ^^
<tswett> myst3r10n: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<myst3r10n> thx tswett
<tswett> Hum. I did "apt-get install --reinstall util-linux" and "apt-get install --reinstall libmount1", and I'm still getting the errors.
<Jordan_U> bobptz: A VPS is any "Virtual Private Server", your particular VPS is probably using containers, using a technology like LXC, as opposed to "full virtualization" as provided by KVM or VirtualBox.
<bobptz> Jordan_U  it is OpenVZ
<Jordan_U> bobptz: Indeed, that's container based virtualization. http://openvz.org/Introduction_to_virtualization explains the various types of virtualization.
<nikitis> Hey, anyone know what the linux application is that shows sensor data on the desktop with little seemless bars?
<nikitis> i cannot remember for the life of me what it's called
<RedHawk> nikitis: Give me a sec
<nikitis> ok
<RedHawk> nikitis: was it Conky?
<nikitis> YES!
<nikitis> RedHawk: Thank You, i've been googling for hours
<RedHawk> nikitis: NP, had to ask a friend! :D
<nikitis> it's a great sensor app
<Tony_> any samba experts out there have time to help a noob?
<nikitis> Tony_: depends on what you need?
<nikitis> What are you trying to do?
<Tony_> I have an issue where transfers initiated from a win7 machine are way faster than transfers initiated from my linux box
<Tony_> when transferring between the same two boxes
<nikitis> i don't do performance, if it's transferring at all, it's a good thing.
<nikitis> is the connection wireless?
<Tony_> yeah, file sharing is working no problems
<Tony_> got WINS going to
<Tony_> no, it is all cat5e wired eithernet
<nikitis> 100Mbit or 1000Mbit?
<Tony_> If i sit at my win7 machine, I can send OR recieve files at 99.7 Mbps
<nikitis> NIC's
<acovrig> I have a group of ssh clients doing a -R forward, can i see what ports the R is binding (from the server)?
<Tony_> if I sit at my linux box, I can send OR receive only at ~60 Mbps
<Tony_> it is just a 100 Mbps network
<nikitis> Tony_: could be a winidows Registry problem
<nikitis> like a windows setting
<Tony_> hrmmm
<nikitis> i'd check the NIC properties in device manager
<nikitis> and check for tx power etc
<Tony_> But the windows machine seems to be working properly
<nikitis> sure, but it may be limiting to outside sources
<Tony_> yeah but i can pull files from the Linux box full speed
<Tony_> and send to the linux box full speed
<Tony_> but if i sit at the linux box i can't pull or push files near as fast
<nikitis> right from Windows, but again Linux isn't restricting transfer rates
<nikitis> Windows may be restricting transfer rates for outgoing data
<nikitis> initiated from outside the windows box
<Tony_> I can transfer to another windows machine just fine
<nikitis> yes but you are doing it all from the windows box
<nikitis> if you pulled the file from the outside boxes it's slow?
<Tony_> How can i test your theory?
<Tony_> The windows machines are always fast as long as you are initiating transfers from within windows
<nikitis> I don't know i don't use windows much anymore, but i'd check the device manager for the nic and look at drop down options
<Tony_> I was thinking it had something to do with mounts within samba
<nikitis> You can also ask your questions at speedtest.net
<nikitis> i don't think it's a linux issue
<nikitis> Tony_: doubtful
<acovrig> one forward shows up in nmap, but not others, why?
<Tony_> speedtest.net....are they good with both platforms?
<nikitis> mounting is only telling the kernel how to read and where to read.  Doesn't affect speed
<nikitis> probably
<nikitis> Linux samba isn't going to slow down anything
<nikitis> We want you to have full speed, Windows doesn't always.
<Tony_> I guess i don't see why the windows would limit a linux connection and not another windows connectoin
<RedHawk> With some tweaking to the .conf files, you can speed it up. Samba isn't readily used by linux, so it is setup for very basic use, and is meant to be tuned to the needs of the user via manipulation of the conf.
<RedHawk> read more here: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/speed.html
<Tony_> redhawk, I have done most of those.  The speeds are just fine as long as the transfer is initiated from within Windows
<Tony_> none of them helped
<Tony_> and direction of transfer does not matter
<RedHawk> Tony_: And you've checked the Windows setting to make sure all match? Even the Workgroup name? <--I know that one caused me some issues.
<Tony_> yup.  workgroup name is all the same
<Tony_> my linux box is the WINS server
<Tony_> i tried using bcast instead, no change
<RedHawk> Muck!
<Tony_> yeah, it is frustrating the heck out of me
<jirido> Hi. i just updated and now i got a problem with the nvida kernel module missmatching the driver component.. is there something simple i can do here now to fix this .. Lucky i got irssi
<Tony_> been trying to figure this out for about 2 months
<Tony_> thanks for the ideas.  I'll try and look into windows settings since I can't seem to find anything with Linux
<codepython777> I'm logged into a machine which has this df : http://bpaste.net/show/NFQK3InZKhfynr8Ds7pF/ - Is data1 a raid?
<LuvLinuxOS> codepython777 that is a good bit of space!!!
<codepython777> LuvLinuxOS: I'm trying to interpret what the admins have put - what is in RAID and what is not - the IO speeds I'm getting are around 200MB / sec
<LuvLinuxOS> codepython777...lvm perhaps???
<LuvLinuxOS> pvdisplay, lvdisplay, gvdisplay and etc???
<jirido> Hi My Nvida kernel module missmatching the Nvida driver componen and i icnt get in to desktop could anyone here pleace advice me to some comand is some comand that updates the kernel module that have version 173.1435 while driver component has version 304.116
<jirido> Ok
<codepython777> LuvLinuxOS: I wish there was a humanDiskdisplay :)
<jirido> Task /gw 11
<bobptz> I installed MUNIN from the ubuntu repositories.  I ended up with munin 1.4.6.  I just read that munin 2.0 is available in linux, ubuntu repositories
<somsip> bobptz: what version of ubuntu?
<bobptz> 12.04
<somsip> !info munin perecise
<ubottu> 'perecise' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<somsip> !info munin precise
<dominiquenf> 13.10 for STS and 12.04 for LTS
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-3ubuntu3.4 (precise), package size 148 kB, installed size 578 kB
<somsip> !info munin
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.17-2ubuntu1.1 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 649 kB
<somsip> bobptz: so the current version of munin for ubuntu 13.10 is 2.0. If you want to use this, you would need to find a PPA that offers it
<bobptz> ???   can you make this english please?
<somsip> !ppa | bobptz
<ubottu> bobptz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bobptz> so munin 1.4.6 was available for ubuntu 12.04
<somsip> bobptz: it's the current version available for 12.04
<bobptz> if I had latest ubuntu, then I would have more current munin
<tpw_rules> hey, i need some help. i put ubuntu on my microsoft surface and it occasionally doesn't shut down. it fails at "killing all remaining processes" and then hangs
<somsip> bobptz: yes
<bobptz> somsip, THANK you.  I had huge problem with munin 1.4 bug
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | tpw_rules
<ubottu> tpw_rules: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tpw_rules> i don't have a keyboard
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: That does make things more difficult :(
<tpw_rules> can't we solve the problem of what's failing to be killed?
<bobptz> !info munin precise
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-3ubuntu3.4 (precise), package size 148 kB, installed size 578 kB
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: I think that you're running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1073433 , assuming that the machine will eventually shut itself down after several minutes (though, without unmounting the root FS cleanly).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073433 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ext4 corruption associated with shutdown of Ubuntu 12.10" [High,Triaged]
<mustmodify> Is there a utility to verify that a public and private key match?
<jirido> Caan i pleeace get some help  My Nvida kernel module missmatching the Nvida driver componen and i can't get in to the desktop to reach a browser. could anyone here pleace advice me to some comand is some comand that updates the kernel module that have version 173.1435 to play with the driver component that has version 304.116 or how to revert last update
<Rallias> Is there anything I can do to speed up ubuntu's install?
<Jordan_U> tpw_rules: If that is the bug you're hitting, you can see that it's difficult to find out what exactly is stopping upstart from being able to unmount the root fs.
<tpw_rules> it might be, i do get mount: "/" busy
<mustmodify> I resolved that issue.... ssh-keygen can regenerate it's public key.
<MarGul> when I add the PPA ppa:ondrej/php5 to my ubuntu server and do the apt-get update and apt-upgrade it just wont update my php version. When I performed the same thing on my desktop it updated my php version to 5.5 without problem. Any sugestions on what might have happened?
<stephen> #guelphphp
<rawrmonster> Is RC6 enabled by default on ubuntu 13.10?
<LoBlack> how i can install mate-desktop in ubuntu 13.10?
<iceroot> MarGul: install the package with apt-get install   (dist)-upgrade will only update existing packages with the same name
<iceroot> MarGul: and you should NOT!! use php from a ppa
<xangua> LoBlack: http://mate-desktop.org/
<iceroot> MarGul: php is not very safe on servers and when it is not officially maintained by a security team its a big security risk
<MarGul> iceroot: I just updated with sudo apt-get install php5 and it looked like it updateed good. But now I get a 502 bad gateway error
<sensae> How do I use Evolution to remind me that a specific event has occured?
<MarGul> iceroot: I understand that, but I just want 5.5 so I can use bcrypt for my login script.
<somsip> MarGul: did you say you use ondrej PPA?
<LoBlack> ty
<MarGul> somsip: No I removed that package and tried to update the php version with sudo apt-get install php5 . But like I said, now my server gets an 502 bad gateway error
<somsip> MarGul: how did you remove that package from the ondrej PPA?
<MarGul> --remove
<MarGul> It prompt me if I wanted the keep my configurations and said "Default is to keep your conf" so I did. And now I cant access my site
<somsip> MarGul: depending on the version of ubuntu you are running, the ondrej PPA will also update a lot of other dependencies, including apache2 from memory. You may get problems from this if all you did was apt-get --remove php5. Look at !ppa-purge
<rawrmonster> is the intel power save rc6 enabled in ubuntu 13.10 by default or is this something i have to do manually?
<MarGul> somsip: Thing is it worked good on my desktop (xubuntu 12.04) to use the PPA. It updated my php version to 5.5, which is what i want. Can I remove the stuff that the PPA installed and edited? Or even better, is there a way to get my server back to how it was say 2 hours ago?
<somsip> !ppa-purge | MarGul (read more on what it has done to your system on the ondrej PPA page, or look at /var/log/apt/history to see what other damage it may have done)
<ubottu> MarGul (read more on what it has done to your system on the ondrej PPA page, or look at /var/log/apt/history to see what other damage it may have done): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MarGul> somsip: I ran the ppa-purge and it reverted some things but I still get a 502 bad gateway ;/
<somsip> MarGul: check your apache conf files as they changed format under apache 2.4, which may have been installed by andrej PPA
<MarGul> I am using nginx and I cant find my log files, trying to find them now. Sorry new to this :/
<somsip> MarGul: no idea about nginx, so I can't help with that
<MarGul> Okey, just checked and my vhost file has not changed.
<MarGul> thanks for trying though :)
<mnemon> MarGul: your php daemon is stopped probably
<uronu> how to auto replicate data every hour using rsync cron tab?
<mnemon> what kind of setup are you using for running php?
<MarGul> I have tried sudo service php5-fpm restart , it says: stop: Unknown instance: start: Job failed to start
<mnemon> do you still have /etc/init.d/php5-fpm ?
<MarGul> mnemon: First when I installed it I ran this command sudo apt-get install php5-fpm
<MarGul> yes I still have that file
<MarGul> What is even the 502 bad gateway? Every google search just says "It is not your fault, its the server" , yeah no shit hehe
<mnemon> it means nginx is unable to proxy the connection
<mnemon> to your php daemon in this case most likely.
<mnemon> MarGul: you could try reinstalling the php5-fpm or try finding out why it's broken ... could start with "/etc/init.d/php5-fpm start" and see what happens :)
<MarGul> Since I havent really done much with my server it almost feels easier to do a fresh install. Or this could be good practice. So the 502 pretty much is that my server is not connecting with my php? I looked an saw that php is listening to the same sock as my vhost file. Any more? ;/
<mnemon> MarGul: yeah, it's not connecting to the php(unless you're proxying to something else too ...) so either the vhost file is passing the connection to the wrong place or the php isn't listening there.
<MarGul> my vhost file is passing the connection to fastcgi_pass unix:/var/run/php5-fpm.sock; , my www.conf file is listeening on: /var/run/php5-fpm.sock ... same as the settings were before
<mnemon> MarGul: have you checked if it's running? (like ps aux|grep 'php5' or something)
<SwifferAyubu> f
<SwifferAyubu> philo the greatest
<xubun2> what are some options for GUIs to manage GPG keys? export/import publish?
<Tim> hello
<krabador> Tim, hi
<Tim> hello Krabador
<Guest65954> yo
<krabador> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<krabador> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<krabador> !gpg | xubun2
<ubottu> xubun2: please see above
<xubun2> thanks
<krabador> xubun2, nop
<duhamel> hello all i have changed my dpi in ubuntu 13.10 with the terminal using gsettings text scaling factor command. Nautulis is not affected by the command though and  lots of text remains too small to read. any ideas
<duhamel> ?
<glitsj16> xubun2: you probably have a GUI already to do that, 'Passwords and encryption' (package name is seahorse on unity)
<krabador> duhamel, pearhaps you can work with fonts
<krabador> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<duhamel> i have done this command many times on other installations ive done and it usually works systemwide
<xubun2> i'm using xfce, i installed gpa from the repos. but i'm having trouble doing things like publishing keys. so i was looking out for some alternatives
<duhamel> krabador, what do you mean?
<krabador> duhamel, about fonts, like the bot links
<glitsj16> xubun2: sudo apt-get install seahorse seahorse-daemon
<duhamel> nope, not the solution. i want to change nautulis dpi because both the system settings>universal access> large text "on"  and gsettings text scaling factor aren't affecting it.
<xubun2> glitsj16: thanks i'll try that one
<duhamel> like i say, i have done this command many times on other installations ive done and it usually works systemwide
<glitsj16> xubun2: this is a nice thread on using seahorse, the GUI's been modernised a bit compared to the pics in the thread, but the general usage is the same
<glitsj16> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146081
<duhamel> krabadori dont want to change the font, just the font size
<duhamel> krabador, I dont want to change the font, just the font size
<duhamel> actually i want to change the dpi  throughout the system.
<krabador> duhamel, i think that if you work with font you can set the size
<duhamel> okay, but it's the dpi i want to change. i am about 10' away from a 47" display.
<apb1963> so it took absolutely forever... 3 hours to install 13.10 in a vbox... but I did it.  It took like another 20 minutes for it to boot... but it booted... Funny thing though... something... messed with the system time of the host... the guest - it had the right time... but now the host is set to UTC time... weird.
<crazybotsmoker> dumbest question but I am completely new to ubuntu, and is there a guide on 1. How to get my WinTV HVR 1250 turner card to work? also 2. a guide on how to get my vantec ugt-622 sata card to work
<crazybotsmoker> i have ubuntu 12.04
<crazybotsmoker> im kinda lost on google right now with all the results
<madyourse> Yes Ubuntu is good
<duhamel> hi all im trying to figure out why nautilus is not affected when i use gsettings to set org.gnome.desktop.interface's text scalling factor key . any ideas?
<somsip> !info memcached precise
<ubottu> memcached (source: memcached): A high-performance memory object caching system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.13-0ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 72 kB, installed size 222 kB
<madyourse> duhamel: your fonts to small?
<duhamel> madyourse, yeah. some of it. like right click menu and icon labels
<madyourse> duhamel: you have to tinker with xorg.conf
<duhamel> some were adjusted, i've used this command before and it usually works system wide, for some reason nautilus isn't being affected this time though.
<trism> duhamel: odd, it is working here, maybe try: nautilus -q; and start it up again
<dupingping86> hello!
<dupingping86> world of ubuntu!
<duhamel> i'll try  but ive rebooted with no success.
<madyourse> duhamel: your log in fontsbtiny?
<madyourse> duhamel: your log in fonts tiny?
<duhamel> i don't log in usually, but i'll check. i don't think it has anything toi do with lightdm though.
<duhamel> madyourse, restarting nautilus worked. thank you. the only font left too small is the popup icon labels for the dash bar
<duhamel> any thoughts on that?
<duhamel> and the font along the indicator bar at the top.
<madyourse> duhamel: had the same problem. It had to do with xorg.conf DPI setting. Trying to find the fix.
<madyourse> duhamel: you have nvidia graphics
<duhamel> where is the xorg.conf? i don't have it in my home folder...
<madyourse> duhamel: you have nvidia graphics
<duhamel> madyourse: i have ati radeon flrgx-updates proprietary driver enabled.
<duhamel> underscan fixeds and it seems to be fine hdmi audio works and all is good.
<madyourse> Hi,
<madyourse> I am trying to set my dpi settings in lubuntu. There is no GUI that I know of to change dpi settings. I have found threads indicating that I should edit the xorg.config file and add the following to the monitor section...
<madyourse> Section "Monitor"
<madyourse> Identifier "Monitor0"
<madyourse> Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
<madyourse> EndSection
<FloodBot1> madyourse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duhamel> madyourse: all the dropdown menus from the indicator bar are good it's just the bar and close/min/max icons are too small
<duhamel> how would i change the menu bar's dpi or font size
<duhamel> ?
<madyourse> duhamel: well that's from a Ubuntu forum. Something like that fixed my problems. Find xorg.conf edit it as superuser then reboot
<myst3r10n> have ubuntu a built in ssh server?
<duhamel> i dont think i have xorg.conf in ubuntu 13.10.
<duhamel> or i'm not sure where anyways.
<somsip> duhamel: in /etc/x11, but there isn't one provided as standard as it's not required until you customise
<duhamel> madyourse: that file doesn't exist in ubuntu 13.10
<madyourse> duhamel: you  try gnome tweak tool
<Barrin6> so I see this netflix program running but in sleep when I use "pstree" but when I look in system monitor, I don't see the process
<Barrin6> trying to kill it...
<Barrin6> hmm nevermind it's gone
<duhamel> i did, and ubuntu tweak.
<madyourse> duhamel: sorry dude at a loss.
<duhamel> no worries. thanks for the halp bro.
<aUdayashankara> join #jquery
<FuuqUmiist> so which linux is as lightweight and user friendly as Windows XP?
<somsip> !flavors | FuuqUmiist
<ubottu> FuuqUmiist: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<somsip> FuuqUmiist: with lubuntu having a front rnd most similar to XP
<FuuqUmiist> ok
<skinux> FuuqUmiist: Personally, I say Ubuntu or Mint Linux.
<ciel_> e agora , como é faço para copiar esse dvd?
<somsip> !es | ciel_
<ubottu> ciel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<somsip> !info brasero | ciel_ (if I understand right)
<ubottu> ciel_ (if I understand right): brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 148 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<ciel_> isso amigo!!!!
<somsip> ciel_: np
<ciel_> ele pediu isso aqui "libdvdcss.so.2"
<somsip> !dvd | ciel_ (english only unless you go to #uuntu-es)
<ubottu> ciel_ (english only unless you go to #uuntu-es): Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Random832> I am on xubuntu
<Random832> i disabled tap to click with xinput set-prop ... 'Synaptics Tap Action' 0
<Random832> but tapping still activates the window the mouse is over, it just doesn't pass a click
<Random832> how do i stop this
<Random832> xev says i've clicked "button 12"
<greeter> so...
<gasa718> hello
<mnemon> hi
<gasa718> g night all
<gasa718> im new to linux and im having some problems with ubuntu 13.10, this is the right channel to make specific questions?
<somsip_> gasa718: it is
<gasa718> ok, im having trouble trying to install dropox on ubuntu 13.10, gnome 3.8 gui
<gasa718> i cant open the window to put my login/password
<gasa718> the icon is there, but noting happens when i click on it
<gasa718> could someone help me? thanks in advance
<somsip_> gasa718: icon is where?
<somsip_> gasa718: possibly this will give you access to what you need? http://askubuntu.com/questions/358913/no-dropbox-icon-in-ubuntu-13-10
<gasa718> on left side, and also up when i click on it
<gasa718> i've already tryed it
<gasa718> i've installed this pack
<gasa718> and, also, i have a different problem
<somsip_> gasa718: and logged out/in again, or restarted dropbox?
<gasa718> the icon is there, but i dont have acess to the login window
<somsip_> gasa718: and the answer to my last question?
<gasa718> yeah, i've already log out- log in
<somsip_> gasa718: what else have you tried?
<gasa718> uninstall/reinstall
<somsip_> gasa718: seems to be issues with dropbox and 13.10. Loads of threads everywhere when I search. I have no fix for you, but maybe there is something in one of these to help you, eg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181303
<gasa718> yeah, i've seem a lot o threads
<gasa718> but this makes even harder to find a solution
<gasa718> because i havent seen my specific problem, i.e., i cant acess the login window
<gasa718> although i can see it when it when i press alt + ~
<gasa718> but nothing happen when i click on it
<dexter__> Hello
<Bashing-om> dexter__: Hi ! to you also :D
<dexter__> i don't know i have some weird issue with smplayer
<dexter__> when i switch workspaces while playing video in smplayer in fullscreen mode the screen flicker
<dexter__> and i dont have any problem with either VLC or totem player
<vahid> hhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllppppppppp
<vahid> hhheeelllpppp
<vahid> hhhiiii all
<cfhowlett> !details|vahid,
<ubottu> vahid,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<somsip_> vahid: just say what the problem is
<vahid> im install virtual box but eror
<somsip_> vahid: how did you install it? What error?
<vahid> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<vahid> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<vahid> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<cfhowlett> vahid, that's not an error.  That's a message to help you do something additional - like install the virtualbox extensions
<vahid> wathe??
<somsip_> vahid: how dod you install virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> vahid, it's not an error.  DETAIL exactly what you're trying to do and maybe we can help..
<vahid> im new user ubuntu
<cfhowlett> vahid, do you have ubuntu installed?
<vahid> back box
<cfhowlett> vahid, completely NOT answering the question ...
<somsip_> vahid: repeatedly not answering the questions we ask...
<cfhowlett> vahid, what is your first language?
<vahid> cant help mi??
<vahid> persian
<somsip_> !farsi | vahid
<ubottu> vahid: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<cfhowlett> somsip_, thanks
<somsip_> vahid: backbox have support in IRC - see here http://www.backbox.org/contact
<vahid> i serch but not see
<somsip_> vahid: it's on that page. Where is says 'irc' and 'channel #backbox'
<vahid> how contact in chanel??
<cfhowlett> vahid, type in /join #backbox                      press <enter> key
<somsip_> cfhowlett: different server - not freenode
<toxic_> hello
<toxic_> i need help in reconfiguring my video driver
<vahid> hi all
 * somsip_ sighs
<cfhowlett> vahid, greetings
<vahid> im install back box but not working virtual box
<cfhowlett> vahid, #vbox or #backbox are the channels you want
<vahid> in non active not working irc
<toxic_> sorry for commenting again, but can someone help me with an issue?
<cfhowlett> vahid, this is ubuntu support.  not virtualbox or backbox support
<toxic_> everytime i start ubuntu nothing happens, i only see
<vahid> back box not ubuntu???
<pulkitiiit> #blendercoders
<somsip_> vahid: no, it's not
<toxic_> "Could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<cfhowlett> vahid, no backbox is NOT ubuntu
<vahid> waymback box ubuntu base
<cfhowlett> vahid, LOTS of things are "ubuntu based"  and they have their own support channels.  ask the experts
<vahid> back box chanel not active
<cfhowlett> vahid, still not supported in this channel.
<vahid> how install blutothe
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vahid> aya
<vahid> ya
<vahid> yes
<vahid> im install ubuntu but not working virtuall box
<cfhowlett> vahid, #vbox
<vahid> ubuntu and back box on eror
<cfhowlett> vahid, last time: no backbox support here.  NONE.  zero.
<somsip_> vahid: do you understand that we cannot help you here? Can you stop now please
<vahid> ya vbox
<cfhowlett> !virtualbox|vahid,
<ubottu> vahid,: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<vahid> bluetoothe
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth|vahid,
<ubottu> vahid,: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cfhowlett> vahid, suggest you actually read the links as your answers are there.
<Anton2d> Hi. I need to change btrfs partition UUID. I found that information: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.btrfs/12180
<cfhowlett> Anton2d, and the response says "make a new filesystem" ...
<Anton2d> ;) But i need to change.
<Anton2d> It's backup image of whole /dev/sda
<jonas_buet> hi, if any of you use mutt, could you please post your 'mutt -v' output? I need it but haven't got an Ubuntu box around.
<somsip> jonas_buet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6847783/ (from 12.04, but patched with sidebar)
<jonas_buet> somsip: thanks a lot! That was very helpful.
<somsip> jonas_buet: np
<killer> hey , Can ubuntu 13.04 run on old hardware just like 12.04 can . I am on 12.04 and My netbook loads unity 2d as it can't handle unity 3d.SO , ubuntu 13.04 unity?
<cfhowlett> killer, "can" but probably get vastly superior performance out of lubuntu or xubuntu.  Lubuntu is optimized for older/lower specifications
<cfhowlett> killer, and 13.04 is end-of-life
<killer> OOPS , I meant 13.10
<kandinski> can anybody please explain this?
<kandinski> http://paste.lisp.org/display/141092
<cfhowlett> kandinski, #vbox would know
<kandinski> cfhowlett: you're right
<kandinski> ta
<Wheat-Thin> bleh
<n64535> Slm
<natas> can anyone help me get search engines working in the address bar on firefox 22+?
<jeffrey_f> natas go over to #firefox
<Bray90820> It seems that ubuntu is not recognizing my second hard drive
<Bray90820> It has windows 7 installed on it  and i can boot to it
<Mattias> I'm having some issues with 256-colors in tmux, in gnome-terminal outside of tmux it works fine. I have screen-256color set in tmux config, and using this config: https://github.com/tony/tmux-config
<Mattias> inside tmux when I do echo $TERM it does say screen-256color, and even tput color says 256..
<Mattias> I don't understand why tmux can't show all 256 colors even though everything looks correct
<Mattias> This is on ubuntu 13.10 and I'm using these two scripts to test colors:  https://gist.github.com/hSATAC/1095100 and https://gist.github.com/justinabrahms/1047767
<jayar> so i've tried almost everything, can't get the wireless to work on this gateway 6451
<jayar> its the broadcom bc4311
<Bray90820> jayar, did you try ndiswrapper
<jayar> yup
<Bray90820> Well im out of ideas
<Bray90820> :P
<jayar> lol
<Bray90820> Try this
<Bray90820> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bray90820> I am just doing simple google searches tho which you have probally already done
<jayar> yea i went through those, i've tried 3 ndiswrapper ones, tried the bc43-fwcutter ones...
<jayar> tryin another ndiswrapper one, says its specifically for the 4311
<Bray90820> Anyone know why ubuntu isn't detecting my second SSD
<cfhowlett> jayar, use the STA No Internet Access method -
<ikonia> dead disk, dead lead, unsupported disk controller, it is detecting it and you don't know
<ikonia> any of the above
<Rourick> Hi :)
<Bray90820> hi
<cfhowlett> Rourick, greetings
<Bray90820> Anyone know why ubuntu isn't detecting my second SSD
<Rourick> hello i'm new 2 linux, are ppa's safe?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|Rourick,
<ubottu> Rourick,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Rourick> ty
<vivek_1729> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 13.04 and am facing an issue with proxy connections on the network.
<cfhowlett> Vivek, one: 13.04 is end of life.  consider your options.
<vivek_1729> cfhowlett, I should probably upgrade to 13.10 then?
<vivek_1729> or revert back to the LTS version.
<cfhowlett> Vivek, depends.  I stick with LTS but then I don't code or develop, so I don't need the latest, greatest, shiniest ...
<vivek_1729> Anyway, my point is I am trying to write a simple bash script that automatically configures proxy for all the common apps that I use.
<vivek_1729> Is there any other alternative to switch between proxies and change system proxy settings in ubuntu easily
<cfhowlett> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<vivek_1729> so that I don't have to configure network settings for every program.
<cfhowlett> Vivek, not my area of knowledge, but I would think there's got to be a command line option ...
<vivek_1729> I'm behind a proxy server in college. I can not help it. Even getting shell access to github is a pain.
<cfhowlett> :)  ow
<vivek_1729> Oh no problem cfhowlett :)
<Mattias> Got it to work running tmux with the switch -2
<Mattias> created an alias for that now...
<nealshire> So guys. Is there a way to disable the window asking me if I want to install ubuntu when I use my flash drive to boot it?
<cfhowlett> nealshire, when you first boot, you should be offered the option to try or install.  that's normal
<nealshire> Yeah, I'd like to disable it because I use my flash drive on many computers
<somsip> nealshire: so you need to install to USB rather than running the live CD off of there
<nealshire> uh, I think that's what I did
<somsip> nealshire: not sure why you would see the install option then. Can you describe your install process you followed?
<nealshire> yeah one sec let me resize this window
<somsip> nealshire: so this is the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<darkxploit> guntbert: the website is up now
<nealshire> ok so I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2
<nealshire> and installed ubuntu 13.10-desktop-i386
<darkxploit> nealshire:  if you got windows u can create a bootable pen drive with Universal usb installer
<darkxploit> nealshire: i have made a whole documentation and explanation on my website how to do that
<nealshire> the pen drive is already bootable
<darkxploit> nealshire: what is the problem u are encountering
<nealshire> many problems. for one, I don't seem to get a desktop
<Togusa> is YoLtA spamming you guys too?
<Togusa> lol
<Togusa> he's trying to convert me to his religion or something
<Togusa> -__-
<darkxploit> nealshire: may be u did not got a good image . download another http://www.darkxploit.us/?p=104
<nealshire> it also asks me to install ubuntu to the HDD
<somsip> nealshire: it looks like you've copied the live CD ISO onto a USB drive. That's not the same as installing ubuntu to a usb drive.
<somsip> Togusa: can you tell in #ubuntu-ops please
<nealshire> um. hm.
<darkxploit> nealshire:  also if u don't have a good graphic or lack of memory ubuntu may prompt u a terminal alike screen when u boot up
<Togusa> somsip: i'm at work, i shouldn't be here at all lol
<darkxploit> somsip:  yeahhh i guess what really happen
<darkxploit> nealshire: check if u have follow the exact method on that link http://www.darkxploit.us/?p=104 then revert back to me if u have follow the principle there
<nealshire> somsip: how would I do that?
<somsip> nealshire: I posted the link for you already
<somsip> nealshire: or darkxploit seems to be knowledgeable on using windows to do this
<darkxploit> nealshire:  omg… why he d not understand ??...
<darkxploit> I'm going to kick your a$$ now
<nealshire> dark, are you sure you're not a hacker or something
<nealshire> your site doesn't look reputable
<darkxploit> nealshire: use for browser to access my site then
<darkxploit> nealshire  TOR browser
<nealshire> okay whatever well I am looking at your site now
<darkxploit> some stupid from ireland tell him that its safe the website
<nealshire> ok so what iso do I use?
<nealshire> I am on your site
<darkxploit> lol
<nealshire> also I am in the USA
<darkxploit> I'm not from USA
<darkxploit> well download your ISO first.. i may be ubuntu or opensuse
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkxploit> nealshire: on this link http://www.darkxploit.us/?p=104
<cfhowlett> !ot|darkxploit,
<ubottu> darkxploit,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nealshire> yes dark, I am on your site.
<darkxploit> nealshire: ya thats it.. i have explain it there
<KlickKlack> Hey guys. How can I remove a block of text which begins with "[blockxy]" with Ruby?
<cfhowlett> !ruby|KlickKlack,
<somsip> KlickKlack: ask in the ruby channel
<cfhowlett> KlickKlack, best you ask in ruby support - this is ubuntu
<darkxploit> the one accessing the site from paris, france.. well want to tell him/her that i got an article in french in it..
<nealshire> how do I tell it to install ubuntu to a drive? apparently I am telling it to install a liveCD to the pen drive
 * bocaneri thy?e from hyte
<nealshire> darkxploit, I did everything you told me to yesterday, and I still have the problem
 * bocaneri that last message from me was an error; please forgive it.
<darkxploit> nealshire: no its not from livecd .. u need to download your OS. then download UUI [universal usb installer].. then u need to open the program UUI. choose your ISO then choose your pen drive letter it may be C,D,E,F OR anything [check it in mycomputer]
<darkxploit> nealshire: then you have to create the bootable pen drive.. which u will use to boot your computer
<cfhowlett> !persistence|nealshire, the recommended method is here.
<ubottu> nealshire, the recommended method is here.: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<bzf> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and when I started my computer today it doesn't respond to input from either the keyboard or mouse at the login screen. The mouse works on another computer I have, and the keyboard works in the BIOS-menus. Both are connected through USB. Any ideas on how I could resolve this issue? :)
<darkxploit> nealshire: concentrate man.. think and do your research now.. u got everything that u needed
<hitsujiTMO> !text | bzf are you able to get into grub and enter this?
<ubottu> bzf are you able to get into grub and enter this?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: I'll try that!
<darkxploit> bzf: restart it first. . it may happen that its not recognized or num lock is not on thing like that.. was it working before ?
<nealshire> ok so is this a liveCD or... ? http://i.imgur.com/dBNjeJ7.png
<cfhowlett> nealshire, do *not* use wubi ... it is a dead project and no longer supported
<darkxploit> nealshire: no this is an interface to install it from windows.. its not recommended though
<nealshire> mm.
<darkxploit> nealshire: do exactly how i told you man
<nealshire> darkxploit, that's what I did yesterday
<darkxploit> nealshire: have u been able to boot the pendrive
<nealshire> Yes
<darkxploit> nealshire: so it will prompt u to either run it live or install ubuntu on the machine
<nealshire> yeah, it does that/
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: It works and I get to the non-graphical login screen, but the keyboard still doesn't respond
<nealshire> but it doesn't have a gui or "start menu"
<darkxploit> nealshire: fuck then do choose install ubuntu
<nealshire> I need to run this from different computers
<cfhowlett> !language|darkxploit,
<ubottu> darkxploit,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hitsujiTMO> !language | darkxploit
<ubottu> darkxploit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<somsip> I'll not do that too then ;-)
<darkxploit> omg these people don't understand all geeks use foul language
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: so the keyboard responded in grub but not in ubuntu?
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Exactly
<somsip> darkxploit: not here.
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: interesting predicament. Was the keyboard/mouse working before?
<bzf> Yes, it worked when I turned the computer off a few days ago. I'm trying to remember if I updated it or not though
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: do you have a live cd to boot to?
<darkxploit> nealshire: make a brief resumer what u already did.. and where u have reach..
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: not around, but maybe I'll just have to create on
<bzf> one*
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: please do. difficult to diagnose the issue when you can't interact with the system :P ... you can get access to everything from the live cd at least
<helmut_> hi
<nealshire> I have gotten http://i.imgur.com/dBNjeJ7.png all this to the drive. it boots up and goes to the screen where it asks me if I want to install to the hard drive. I don't. I close the window and can't do anything because there is no GUI
<bzf> Yeah. I'm trying to figure out the IP of the machine so that I might SSH to it first before doing all the "create live-cd" thing :)
<darkxploit> hitsujiTMO: i did not thought of advising as such… good idea
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<darkxploit> nealshire: this is the wrong way.. show me the UUI when u have already installed it… universal usb interface
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: your router would be the best bet to get that, especially if its assigned by dhcp
<hitsujiTMO> !away | gbyers[Away]
<ubottu> gbyers[Away]: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<nealshire> darkxploit, http://i.imgur.com/6Wb76y7.png
<darkxploit> nealshire: is your pen drive 30 gb
<nealshire> yes
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, but I'm at a corporate so that might not be as easy
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: ahh
<bzf> Get an error when I plug it in though
<darkxploit> nealshire: your pen drive is drive D when u go to my computer.. confirm me ?
<nealshire> yes
<darkxploit> ok
<bzf> Another keyboard that is - "usb 3-1-2. can't edit config, error -28"
<darkxploit> now click create
<nealshire> that's exactly what I did yesterday
<darkxploit> so now u have to restart the computer
<darkxploit> then go to BIOS or boot the pen drive directly
<darkxploit> did u do that ?
<nealshire> I hit f12, then went to option4, boot from USB
<vqoley> hello
<darkxploit> nealshire: ok then when it booted to USB u have to click on install UBUNTU.. this will erase everything on ur computer unless u do a partition
<darkxploit> vqoley: hiiiiii
<vqoley> do u know how to fix that?
<vqoley> root@server:~# echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr -bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr: Permission denied
<nealshire> darkxploit, I do NOT want to do that! I need to use this drive on multiple computers
<somsip> darkxploit: the key point here is that he wants a USB installation with persistence
<somsip> vqoley: are you actually using root?
<vqoley> anyone know how to fix that?
<vqoley> yes
<darkxploit> @nealshire i dont know
<vqoley> i using root
<darkxploit> @vqoley  i think u need to do some unlink
<somsip> nealshire: I gave you the link in one of my first responses to you.
<darkxploit> vqoley: I'm not sure though .. try to google it.. if u need to unlink some stuffs..
<nealshire> somsip, sorry, I was being bombarded by info and couldn't take it all in
<vqoley> i already google it but not found can resolve it. im using venet0:0. not eth0
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: ls -l /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<darkxploit> vqoley: its your VPS provider that have set up the venet for u
<thom_r> YoLtA, don't message me with that spam
<vqoley> the output is :  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jan 31 02:28 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<darkxploit> somsip: what is usb installation with persistence ?
<somsip> darkxploit: a portable USB with a full system installed that can be plugged into different computers and used as a real system
<vqoley> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<vqoley> the output is : 1
<darkxploit> somsip: if he run it live.. won't he be able to install application on the pen drive.. simple right ?
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: well then, it has the correct setting that you are trying to put
<somsip> darkxploit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vqoley> but its permission denied after echo
<Interdictor> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<darkxploit> somsip: hmm ok thnkss
<darkxploit> i would like to help vqoley .. what is he trying to do ?
<shvchk> Hello. I have a strange problem: on my Ubuntu 13.10 (which is VirtualBox guest on Ubuntu 13.10 host) I've added an entry for example.com in /etc/hosts, and it seems to be recognized by the system, as dig gives proper answer, but when  try to open example.com in Firefox or Chromium, they both open real example.com, not one I set in hosts. Tried to reset caches, restart guest, no result. Why is that? Do browsers use some other DNS server (mb It is somehow o
<shvchk> verriden by Virtualbox guest additions)?
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: thats a little odd yes. can you tell me the output of: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<vqoley> the output is : -bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: and now: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr
<vqoley> the output: 1
<vqoley> still same.. its not change
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: and the output of: id
<XBre4ker> goodmorning everyone, i'm struggling on a simple command functionnality if anyone could help.How to show the content of a file found by locate or find command?
<luciano_> hi
<vqoley> what u mean output of id?
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: whats the output of the command: id
<luciano_> I'm uaing saucy but from a couple of week the computer completly shuts down after some minutes of use..any hint on how to discovery the problem?
<luciano_> using
<vqoley> the output is:   uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<vqoley> ?
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: are you running on a PV vps?
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: whats the output of: uname -r
<vqoley> i running on openvz vps
<vqoley> output: 2.6.32-042stab084.17
<darkxploit> 2.6.32-042stab079.6
<somsip> vqoley: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<vqoley> 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: you're running on a PV vps. you cannot change the kernel settings
<Lope> is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB flash drive so that it can be used on a computer without a hard drive. boot and run from the flash drive, install updates and programs and persist data to the flash drive, then after it has been setup correctly, set the flash drive to boot and run in read only mode?
<somsip> Lope: yes, up until the bit about then being read only. Not sure about that
<jayar> i got wifi!!! yay!!!
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: you're vps solution is using a shared kernel. everyone on that host is stuck with the same kernel and exact same settings
<darkxploit> Lope: yes
<wheatthin> Lope, you can if you have say, two flash drives.. one for live, and one to install on
<darkxploit> jayar: clap clap clap
<jayar> it was in blacklist.conf! just had to comment out bc43xxx and it works after reboot
<Lope> somsip: okay even if I don't do the read only part at the end, how would I achieve it?
<aeon-ltd> Lope: read only, a lot of things generate files temporarily i'm not sure if that will work cleanly
<darkxploit> hitsujiTMO: how do u know his VPS is using a shared kernel ?
<Lope> okay well I've got Ubuntu burned onto a DVD. so could I install ubuntu persistently (can install/update programs) onto a USB flash drive?
<wheatthin> lope, indeed
<hitsujiTMO> darkbasic: openvz is a PV vps solution
<Lope> okay, will the regular ubuntu bootable ISO be able to do it?
<wheatthin> yup
<somsip> Lope: This might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<darkxploit> hitsujiTMO: I'm using open vz cvz is mine same too ?
<hiteshtr> i am using ubuntu 13.10 and i am unable to run vmware whenever i start it ask for installation of other modules when click on install last message is got is Unable to start services fom vmware
<vqoley> so, how can i do that?
<hitsujiTMO> darkxploit: yup. you're not actually running on a hypervisor but an isolated linux container
<veneslav> има ли някой от БГ
<somsip> !ru | veneslav
<ubottu> veneslav: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Lope> thanks guys! :)
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: well, the setting you're trying to set is what you want anyway so continue on
<vqoley> if i use kvm, the problem can be resolve?
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: well, atm there is no problem as the setting you weree trying to set is of the value you wanted anyway
<hitsujiTMO> vqoley: but if you do want to make changes to the kernel then, yes you'd want to use kvm or similar solution
<vqoley> ok.... ty... i try
<vqoley> i try use kvm
<pikaren> is macbook the only linux friendly laptop
<cfhowlett> pikaren, of course not - as you well know
<darkxploit> @hitsujiTMO hmm so KVM is a hypervisor VPS
<Sven_vB> hi! can someone help me get rid of apache2? it is fully functional even after successfull purge. (diff marks for highlighting:) http://paste.ohai.su/puxfnijge/yrtw5b
<Sven_vB> bonus: it was fully functional even before being installed. and i'm very sure i didn't compile one myself.
<Sven_vB> so probably aptitude had forgotten about a previous install
<hitsujiTMO> darkxploit: yes, its a type 2 hypervisor
<darkxploit> hitsujiTMO: hmm thats a very good info… thanks lots.. intact I'm hosting at ramnode.. i can upgrade to KVM.. quite expensive though
<hitsujiTMO> Sven_vB: is it xampp?
<darkxploit> pikaren: no there is laptop called system76 google it
<Sven_vB> hitsujiTMO, nope, the only install methods i would use are aptitude install and puppet. puppet would use apt under the hood.
<hitsujiTMO> Sven_vB: is this on a vps?
<darkxploit> Sven_vB: may be y have to removed the whole lamp-server^
<Sven_vB> hitsujiTMO, nope, a netbook, so i hope to be on the top level
<Sven_vB> darkxploit, how would i do that? (assuming i somehow got one)
<hitsujiTMO> Sven_vB: whats the output of: sudo apache2ctl -v
<Sven_vB> Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)\nServer built:   Jul 12 2013 13:38:27
<darkxploit> apache still running then
<darkxploit> Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server built:   Jul 12 2013 13:18:14
<Sven_vB> i know it's running, os sees it and it serves web =)
<Sven_vB> *ps
<hitsujiTMO> Sven_vB: can you pastebint the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep apache
<darkxploit> Sven_vB:  u want to remove it completely right ?
<Sven_vB> hitsujiTMO, the output is only 4 lines: apache2-mpm-worker install / apache2-utils install / apache2.2-bin install / apache2.2-common install
<Sven_vB> darkxploit, yes
<darkxploit> sudo apt-get remove apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 php5-common php5-mysql
<hitsujiTMO> Sven_vB: so apache is still installed then
<lnx2> hello
<Sven_vB> trying with apt-get as darkxploit suggested.
<darkxploit> sudo apt-get purge apache2 php5-cli apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client mysql-common mysql-server php5-common php5-mysql phpmyadmin && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Sven_vB> "E: Unable to locate package libmysqlclient15off" -> trying without that
<Sven_vB> "The following packages will be REMOVED:  apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common" ... ok seems like i had to purge apache2.2-bin really
<Sven_vB> probably apache2 is just a virtual package
<darkxploit> remove the package apache lamp-server^ etc.
<darkxploit> then when u will run sudo apt-get autoremove
<darkxploit> it will remove all dependencies i guess
<Sven_vB> darkxploit, "E: Unable to locate package lamp-server"
<darkxploit> stop all services
<darkxploit> stop apache sql etc
<darkxploit> try this one by one
<darkxploit> sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin
<Sven_vB> sudo service apache2 stop\nNo apache MPM package installed
<darkxploit> sudo apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.1 mysql-server-core-5.1
<Sven_vB> so it looks like removing apache2*bin did it
<darkxploit> sudo apt-get purge apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5
<darkxploit> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Sven_vB> hitsujiTMO, darkxploit, thx
<njbgthyrfed> !info pidgin precise
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1.3 (precise), package size 673 kB, installed size 2153 kB
<njbgthyrfed> Why isn't it updated to 2.10.7 ????????????? ^^
<darkxploit> Sven_vB: is it gone
<hitsujiTMO> !latest | njbgthyrfed
<ubottu> njbgthyrfed: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Sven_vB> darkxploit, looks like so
<njbgthyrfed> uff i don't care
<darkxploit> Sven_vB: restart the machine
<njbgthyrfed> that actually IS stable.
<njbgthyrfed> so
<njbgthyrfed> why isn't precise being updated
<Sven_vB> darkxploit, what benefit would that yield?
<darkxploit> Sven_vB:  i noticed when u restart i take new configuration
<darkxploit> Sven_vB: ps : I'm not a professional just a noob…
<Sven_vB> kk
<hitsujiTMO> njbgthyrfed: precise doesn't receive updates in favour of stability. updating to the "latest stable" can effect othe packages in the precise eco system
<Sven_vB> i think i'm fine with the new state of my apache - not installed :)
<foertel> hey guys ... trying to get headset working with my 14.04 on macbook5,1
<darkxploit> Sven_vB: thats great
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | foertel
<ubottu> foertel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<foertel> yeah, it's not trusty related :) does not work in precise as well
<darkxploit> njbgthyrfed may be u have to modify repository
<foertel> probably it's more an alsa question than ubuntu ... sound works fine, headset sound works too, auto switiching on plugin, everything fine
<hitsujiTMO> foertel: if you're using trusty then you still need to goto to #ubuntu+1 for support
<foertel> k
<foertel> is it ok to pretend to use precise? ;)
<hitsujiTMO> foertel: no. you've a different set of packages installed and a different config
<foertel> i would install precise, if the mic worked there :D
<ROPA> Hi everyone, I have a solid state drive and have already made mods to minimize write cycles to the drive in order to increase it's lifetime. However, I'd like to also turn off journaling (in ext4 filesystem). I found out how to do it....but I can't find out what the DISADVANTAGES are for turning off journaling.
<foertel> ok, just found the wiki: If you are using an iPhone headset, the sound output will be switched to the headset automatically, but the headset microphone will not work. The microphone integrated in the computer chassis is the only option at the moment.
<foertel> grmbl
<ROPA> What are the disadvantages of turning off journaling in my ssd??
<quem> trying to figure out a NAS solution for my brother, who is unfamiliar with linux and commandlines. unfortunately freenas has insufficient support for ntfs. is there any web configuration tool that can be used to set up samba, dlna, transmission, etc? i want to have to help him out as little as possible.
<quem> ROPA: higher risk of file system corruption
<ROPA> quem ok, I know that's important, and I do use the system to do real work...not just for entertainment....is that the only downside of shutting journaling off??
<hitsujiTMO> ROPA: if you want ext4 without journalling, just use ext2.
<quem> ROPA: i haven't given it much thought. why do you want to turn it off?
<neredsenvy> WHy is my ubuntu using so much CPU on a fresh installation ? Here is the result of my >>top<<  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5105412e83ea1bc478f5 I have a fresh install of Ubuntu12 nothing special during installation standard procedure.
<ROPA> hitsujiTMO interesting....I've read quite a bit about the 'preferred' filesystem for ubuntu but most of the posts I looked at preferred ext4.
<neredsenvy> After I logged in I let Ubuntu run the 218 updates
<neredsenvy> That's it.
<hitsujiTMO> ROPA: ext4 is preffered because of journalling etc.. if you're removing those features then just go back to barebones ext2
<neredsenvy> I installed system monitor app, shows CPU1 at constant 80-100%, CPU2 at 2-20%, CPU 3: 90-100% and CPU 4 at 2-20% Usage
<ROPA> quem the journaling process causes write cycles to the solid state drive, which basically wears it out faster.....and journaling can tie up the processor severly until the journaling process is completed.
<neredsenvy> But the odd thing is when I go to process table in system monitor it's showing 52% CPU usage with 25%/25% spli between udisks-helper=modify-partiton and udisks-daemon can I close that ?
<ROPA> neredsenvy I have the same problem with my 6 core processor.....not sure WHY it happens.
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: top clearly shows its udisks is whats eating the cpu: udisks-helper-m udisks-daemon
<neredsenvy> hitsujiTMO: I thot it was some Ubuntu system related process i killed both and now CPU is normal
<neredsenvy> running at 2-3%
<neredsenvy> RAM also went down from 4GB to 0.4GB
<neredsenvy> Guess problem solved lol
<ROPA> neredsenvy hitsujiTMO ty to you both, GO UBUNTU!!!!
<louie> o/
<neredsenvy> o7
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: i'd check dmesg + syslog to se if theres any info there as to why it would be malfunctioning as such
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: The keyboard stops working directly after it leaves Grub. Is there maybe any boot options which could help troubleshooting this?
<xerror> hi all (-: i want to replace the modul of my built in sd card reader with a newer one. do i have to somehow deinstall the old modul from the kernel first ? or can i just compile and activate the newer one ?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: not off the top of my head. i'd guess at it being a driver issue, such as the usb nost controller. a peak at the dumped dmesg or syslog might give more info
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Okay, then I'll have to wait for the download of the Live-CD then
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've tried to create a symbolic link
<cristian_c> ln −s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/mouse
<cristian_c> ln: "/dev/mouse" target is not a directory
<cristian_c> How can I solve?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<spinningcompass> You're using a long dash by mistake
<spinningcompass> Use a short one
<spinningcompass> You probably copied and pasted from a website
<spinningcompass> It's OK. :) It happens to us all.
<ansrster> where can I download (from terminal) amd64-microde
<cristian_c> spinningcompass, it's a classic single dash
<pikaren> ubuntu on laptop = overheating
<spinningcompass> No, it's a  − instead of a - :)
<spinningcompass> The one that you typed earlier was  − (I copied and pasted it). You need a - (shorter) one.
<thoonai> heyho, if im moving folders into a directory, the parent acl wont be inherited. i use 'mv' in my terminal. is there a simple explanation?
<cristian_c> spinningcompass, ok, you are right :)
<spinningcompass> Tell my mother. ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> :D
<thoonai> so any idea how to fix that without writing an update script?
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to update ubuntu from 12.04 to 13+/last stable version with going via download/burn/format/install process. The ubuntu site states yes via update manager but I don't get a option to upgrade ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> neredsenvy: why do you want to upgrade from LTS to 13.10?
<cfhowlett> neredsenvy, I assume you're on 12.04 because you like long term support.  Next LTS will be 14.04 - April.  Direct upgrade from 12.04
<ROPA> neredsenvy I found out thed hard way that upgrading the os isn't quite the same as a fresh install....if you want to go to a newer version, try installing it from a livecd rather than upgrading.
<neredsenvy> It's really all for a UI Theme xD
<neredsenvy> Turns out it needs GTK3.6 and looking at forum posts you need 12.10+ to run GTK3.6
<notdkw> Any sysads located in Sydney, AU sitting in here?
<thoonai> shouldnt mv let the folder inherit the parent folders acl?
<hitsujiTMO> thoonai: do you mean you have set g+s on the parent and you're expecting the children to inherit it after the mv?
<Zac12> hi there, I've got an ubuntu server with linode and for some reason i have incoming data which is incoming at a rate of a constant 8megabytes per second +
<Zac12> i've managed to use iftop to identify that for some reason amazon S3 is sending this incoming data
<cfhowlett> !server|Zac12,
<ubottu> Zac12,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Zac12> thanks!
<cristian_c> spinningcompass, it works!
<spinningcompass> :) yay
<cristian_c> ln: "/dev/mouse" target is not a directory
<cristian_c> the message was misleading :D
<e33> Hi, Where can i find the routine (in which file) responsible to verify if I entered a wrong password while login in
<thoonai> hitsujiTMO: g+s? have to check, possible i didnt saw that
<thoonai> hitsujiTMO: sorry, I don't quite understand what you mean
<Guest30055> Anyone know how to get rid of Duplicate Sources entries?
<m0nster> hi
<m0nster> æèâûå åñòü? ;)
<hitsujiTMO> thoonai: whats prob happening is the acls are being applied to the inodes at creation time. so when you move a dir into the parent, its not inherition the acls because it was already created. may try cp instead of mv, then rm the orininal
<m0nster> à ðóñêîÿçû÷íûå åñòü :)
<apache> test
<apache> w
<apache> wewe
<hitsujiTMO> !test | apache
<ubottu> apache: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<apache> wewe gombel
<m0nster> fe
<m0nster> àó
<m0nster> :)
<apache> siapa saja sih ini ?
<Guest30055> Any takers on Duplicate Sources after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 Quantal?
<apache> I hate my laptop, it has SiS VGA
<apache> resolution graphic problem
<apache> :(
<m0nster> help with two problems ... ubuntu 13.10 not prokiduet port. how to rename network interfaces?
<m0nster> help with two problems ... ubuntu 13.10 does not translate the port. how to rename network interfaces?*
<nevyn> huh?
<nevyn> you want to rename the network interface name?
<nevyn> there's a standardish udev way to do this.
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: In the syslog I see the mesage "New USB device found", and two rows below that it says "Product: USB Keyboard", so it seems to be recognized
<neredsenvy> I created a file .bash_aliases added alias irc='weechat-curses' to it and saved it. However when I run irc in my command line I get the irc does not exist
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: is it dropping and refinding the device?
<neredsenvy> Blah
<neredsenvy> had to restart terminal
<neredsenvy> so stupid
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: By the looks of it, yes
<D4v33> neredsenvy:you could of done #source .bashrc
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: or no. the timestamps shows that it's diffrent boots
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: can you pastebin the syslog
<bzf> sure
<hitsujiTMO> D4v33: he's gone
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<adamantium_> Hello.
<adamantium_> Is there any way to "simulate" an "broken dependencies" state in apt?
<apache> @adamantium : you can use source list from the lower version
<adamantium_> apache: as in, change sources.list and then try to install a package?
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: http://www.pastebay.com/1392145
<apache> yup, the package that has dependency from upper version only
<apache> I've ever tried this
<adamantium_> apache: thanks! I'll try it.
<apache> adamantium_ : you're welcome :)
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: is that the full syslog? it stops after detecting the hubs but no devices beyond that
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Didn't see that it cut it off.. One second
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Any tip for where to upload the file? Get a file limit exceeded on pastie.org
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /path/to/syslog
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848767
<bzf> How neat!
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: brb
<cloudgeek> I insatlled tommrow night , ubuntu 13.10 latest, I think It is compromised? still I had a long password, no ssh installed, also home directory encyrpted. does any one have some issue, my out put of ipcs -m , it have permission 666, full output  ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6848773/
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: not seeing anything out of the ordinary there. can you: pastebinit /path/to/var/log/dmesg
<bhkenny> hy all
<cfhowlett> bhkenny, greetings
<cloudgeek> can anyone help me ?
<cloudgeek> I got ipcs -m  output 666 permission
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek, I got the same thing and I'm running the firewall
<apache> cloudgeek, can you run this : ipcs -mp
<apache> and see the pid number with ps aux
<bhkenny> Why does apt likes to break my system?
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: in what way?
<bhkenny> Well I update and when I restart it boots but everything is broken
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: please give details. what exatly is broken
<cloudgeek> apache: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848813/
<cloudgeek> apache: I tried to grep pid, but no process is there
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: this may be ebury that not dected by rkhunter and chkoortkit
<bhkenny> dependencies generally
<cfhowlett> cloudgeek, I'm no expert.  I just know we have the same output.
<Ben64> bhkenny: you're not making it easy to help you
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get upgrade
<bhkenny> I already switched to arch linux so I don't think I want hepl
<cloudgeek> cfhowlett: ohh k
<bhkenny> hlp
<Ben64> bhkenny: then... why are you here?
<junka> yeah why
<cfhowlett> ... :0
<bhkenny> Just trolling
<Ben64> bhkenny: please leave then, thanks for stopping by
<cloudgeek> I gerp ps aux | grep 1506, but doesn't have any porcess, but it is associated with memory segment
<bhkenny> I'll stay a bit longer. Just because...
<apache> cloudgeek : how about lsof -p 1506
<apache> ?
<veneslav> ko stava tuka
<cfhowlett> !english|veneslav,
<ubottu> veneslav,: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<veneslav> bg
<Ben64> !bg | veneslav
<ubottu> veneslav: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<cloudgeek> apache: nothing output
<veneslav> fu
<cfhowlett> Ben64, russian?
<veneslav> ok
<cloudgeek> apache: I am using Irssi, it doesn't notify me
<Kronosphere> hi all!!! I have a problem with Error: BrokenCount > 0
<Kronosphere> any  idea????
<hitsujiTMO> Kronosphere: where exactly are you getting that error?
<Kronosphere> the red sign on the top (menu bar)
<veneslav> няма ли да дойде някой на бг чата
<Devian> 1745?
<hitsujiTMO> Kronosphere: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<apache> cloudgeek : I guess it's segment memory that hasn't been deleted
<Ben64> its bulgarian, MonkeyDust
<veneslav> ubuntu-bg
<Ben64> veneslav: #ubuntu е само за английски
<Kronosphere> hitsujiTMO, : thanks a lot man
<veneslav> що така
<bhkenny> anybody here know what linux is?
<cloudgeek> apache: okay it not any security iossue
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | bhkenny
<ubottu> bhkenny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lope> recently the synaptic package manager got stuck downloading some packages (my internet connection sucks). So I clicked cancel and it asked me if I want to continue, ignoring the packages that failed to download. I said yes. So I'm not sure if anything got messed up now. I guess I should just use apt-get in the terminal. it seems more robust?
<cloudgeek> apache: how I could delete it
<MonkeyDust> Lope  try apt-get -f install
<Lope> what does -f do?
<Ben64> Lope: synaptic is just a frontend for apt-get, you should use whichever you like the most
<MonkeyDust> Lope  it means fix
<Lope> okay. it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded
<rostam> hi is gtest (Google test) supported? if yes what is the name of the pkg? thx
<Kronosphere> anybody know how to install adobe connect add-in on ubuntu???? I've tried forums but I didn't found anything....
<Ben64> Lope: then everything is fine, you just have packages to upgrade
<apache> cloudgeek :  you can use ipcrm -s 327680
<Lope> ben: thanks
<apache> cloudgeek : oh sorry, use this ipcrm -m 327680
<cloudgeek> ok
<Kronosphere> anybody know how to install adobe connect add-in on ubuntu???? I've tried forums but I didn't found anything....
<hitsujiTMO> Kronosphere: from http://www.adobe.com/ie/products/adobeconnect/tech-specs.html : --- No Add-in support for Linux
<Kronosphere> thanks again hitsujiTMO  ;)
<bhkenny> hitsujiTMO: Pls tell me a developer channel for ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: please troll elsewhere
<R4M15> HIII
<MonkeyDust> bhkenny  #ubuntu-app-devel
<R4M15> ASIR-B
<keent> 2º ASIR-B
<keent> D:
<cloudgeek> apache: it means my system is not infected ?
<jiaro94> ola
<bhkenny> MonkeyDust: Thanks man. Seems hitsujiTMO got really butthurt
<cloudgeek> thanks apache
<R4M15> JAI
<apache> cloudgeek : mostly yes, you're welcome :)
<R4M15> WHATS HAPPEN?
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: no, you said yourself, <bhkenny> Just trolling
<MonkeyDust> R4M15  no caps, please
<Ben64> R4M15: if you're not here for ubuntu support, you're in the wrong channel
<bhkenny> hitsujiTMO: A channel question is not trolling my friend.
<Lope> how can I install ubuntu without a GUI?
<Ben64> Lope: you could install server version
<DJones> !minimal | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> !text | Lope Or you can install a normal UBuntu, but start up without a GUI with these instructions,
<ubottu> Lope Or you can install a normal UBuntu, but start up without a GUI with these instructions,: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bhkenny> Is Ubuntu an Amazon botnet?
<karolus> hola
<keent> D:
<hitsujiTMO> bhkenny: enough of your trolling
<MonkeyDust> bhkenny  know when to stop
<hitsujiTMO> Lope: you could also install ubuntu server
<Lope> This seems to suggest you can install ubuntu without a GUI? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<jiaro94> cual es el unico animal de sacar a un mono de una cueva???
<francisco88> eyyy karolus
<Kronosphere> hola karolus
<Ben64> keent, R4M15, jiaro94, karolus, francisco88: do you really need that many clones in here?
<jiaro94> el salmonoete
<keent> Nope,
<keent> we're not clones
<keent> we're in the same subnet, soz.
<DJones> jiaro94: Wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support
<keent> borja, liala ya
<Borja1> we are not clones, we are in a class
<francisco88> amooossssssssssss
<Borja1> all in the same subnet
<Borja1> sorry for this
<MonkeyDust> looks like the channel is under attack
<hitsujiTMO> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jiaro94> verde por dentro marron por fuera y que atraviesa paredes que es??
<jiaro94> un kiwi fantasma xd
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: paste.ubuntu.com/6848961
<Mannu> hi, i am using ubuntu 12.04. And i need drivers for ralink 3290 wifi adapter. searched a lot, but couldn't find a proper solution,    Need help !!!
<R4M15> THIS IS A SHIT
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: nothing off there either from what i can see so i'm out of ideas
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I'm not sure either. At least it works with the live cd x)
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: only off thing i'm seeing is the bluetooth issues.
<waly_> hey guys
<waly_> Has the layout of youtube changed in google chrome
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Okay.. Is there anyway that I could like enable ssh on boot using the live-cd? So I at least can SSH to it
<MonkeyDust> !ot | waly_
<ubottu> waly_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<waly_> coz it just looks buggy and there are no filter subscription box to find your subscriptions quickly
<michagogo|cloud> ...I would suggest not clicking the link in that channel notice
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: you chould chroot in and install openssh-server
<Ben64> michagogo|cloud: what channel notice?
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Do I chroot to the disk or to the mounted folder?
<myst3r10n> how do i disable the console screensaver on ubuntu 12.0.4 server?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: mounted root. you'd need to first mount bind /dev /dev/pts /proc and /sys
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: okay, I'll do some googling on that. thanks for all the help!
<VLanX> hello.... I accidently removed my sata power cable to my SSD while ubuntu was running. No evident misfunction after reboot, but can I still check fro disk/fs errors?
<Lope> This seems to suggest you can install ubuntu without a GUI? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<RAISE___> ヽʕ •́؈•̀)ﾉ
<YOUR___> ヽʕ •́؈•̀)ﾉ
<DONGERS_> ヽʕ •́؈•̀)ﾉ
<hitsujiTMO> Lope: yes with the mini.iso or ubuntu server iso
<gordonjcp> Lope: you could install either server or mini
<gordonjcp> VLanX: boot in single-user, run fsck
<VLanX> gordonjcp: single user?
<Kruppt> VLanX:boot from LiveCD, open terminal, and run fdisk -l to determine proper block device, then run e2fsck -v -p -f /dev/sdX, where X is the proper block device determined via output of fdisk -l
<DJones> ;mship RAISE___
<VLanX> Kruppt: do SSD's even have block size?
<MonkeyDust> DJones  that looks like cat language
<DJones> MonkeyDust: Yup
<Kruppt> VLanX:Another words to determine the proper partition/filesystem to run e2fsck on
<Slit> Hi! I have trouble installing lubuntu. When I chose install or try after I while I get just mouse cursor and monitor just flashing. Like someone is shuting down and then open it again
<Kronosphere> it's possible to change the style appearance of ubuntu? any link to download with the installation specification?
<kibibyte> you casn draw your own wallpaper
<kibibyte> and use it
<MonkeyDust> Kronosphere  you mean like themes?
<Kronosphere> yes MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kibibyte> MonkeyDust, what about wallpaper
<bcc> i have wrote a init.d script which works fine with /etc/init.d.. but when i call it with service xx start I get  "Job failed to start"
<Kronosphere> thanks MonkeyDust
<Slit> Could anybody help?
<kibibyte> Slit, did you try boot it without installing
<Slit> kibibyte: Yes, I tried Live CD mode but I can't get to desktop.Just mouse cursor
<kibibyte> what version of ubuntu r u trying to use
<Slit> Funny thing is that I install Bodhi linux on tjhat computer
<Slit> and DVD is not defected because I installed Lubuntu formd that DVD to another computer
<MonkeyDust> Slit  then it may be hardware related
<Slit> MonkeyDust with what?
<kibibyte> try diffrent graphic card
<arun> guys, how do I install Ubuntu softwarre Center in other distro ?
<MonkeyDust> arun  you don't
<MonkeyDust> arun  don't try to mix distro's
<arun> MonkeyDust: oh I mean derivative of Ubuntu ...
<MonkeyDust> arun  and which would that be?
<arun> MonkeyDust: like Linux Mint, etc
<MonkeyDust> arun  better ask in the !mint channel, then
<Browser> Hello. I am trying to install a second monitor which is detected but when I set Mirror display, it doesn't work, just show the image in the primary screen.
<Guest57051> what is this place:
<MonkeyDust> Guest57051  this is ubuntu support
<Guest57051> ok is i wanto discuss something about ubuntu ussue i can ask here
<kibibyte> no
<kibibyte> its paid channel
<Guest57051> ok how does it work
<hitsujiTMO> kibibyte: stop that
<DJones> kibibyte: Please don't make comments like that, somebody may take it seriously
<hitsujiTMO> Guest57051: ask away
<DJones> Guest57051: Just ask your question in the channel
<Guest57051> what
<Guest57051> all right
<MonkeyDust> Guest57051  first choose a more readable nick, type /nick blah
<Guest57051> is it possible to run skyp on ubuntu
<Guest57051> skype
<MonkeyDust> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<tefla> Hi All. I can't find /dev/eth0 ? where would i find the file for this interface?
<Guest57051> thank you you gus rock
<mcfrisk> Hi, anyidea what in 12.04 lts updates could kill all keyboard shortcuts in gnome 3 fallback mode?
<_3nids_> olivd: ping
<Guest57051> Is there a way to switch keyboard layout configurarion whe you need with a short cut and then goback
<Guest57051> Is there a way to switch keyboard layout configurarion whe you need with a short cut and then go back
<Guest57051> i mean keyboard languages
<kelevra> help
<kelevra> TIMER
<fidel_> !ask | kelevra
<ubottu> kelevra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kelevra> thx for your answers
<kelevra> how can we speak?
<mcfrisk> hmm, alt-tab and ctrl+alt+left|right stopped working
<kelevra> i don't understand anything...
<Guest57051> how to change  keyboard languages using a short cut
<kelevra> alt-tab is working at home
<mcfrisk> hmm^3, opening settings -> keyboard settings, something has disabled them all.
<Munster> G'Day
<fidel_> kelevra: start by describing your problem
<luilakde1e> I'm trying to copy a large amount of files to an external hdd. However, it keeps hanging after a while, hence not finishing the copy. Het external hdd is formatted in ntfs. A few times the hang was followed by various applications starting to freeze, including firefox and xfce. Anyone happen to have a clue what's going on?
<kelevra> no problem, just i m new under ubuntu ^^
<luilakde1e> That was a problem I had yesterday, I've not yet tried to reproduce it today
<kelevra> are we all here to resolve problems?
<Munster> luilakde1e, what method/app are you using to copy?
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | kelevra
<ubottu> kelevra: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<luilakde1e> Just going through thunar, and I'm assuming thunar is using cp?
<kelevra> thx for RTFM ^^
<kelevra> i use a tutorial to learn
<kelevra> but thx
<DJones> kelevra: If you've got specific issues, best thing to do is to explain your issue in detail in the channel and if anybody can help, they'll normally respond
<kelevra> thx Djones
<Munster> luilakde1e, most file managers in networking
<Munster> use smab or samba
<Munster> err smb
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: is there any errors in /var/log/syslog from the time of the transfer?
<luilakde1e> current logfile doesn't seem to go that far back
<firelite> Hi to all
<firelite> I have a problem with disk space on ubuntu
<luilakde1e> Oh here its
<firelite> this is the output of df
<firelite> Filesystem      1K-blocks     Used  Available Use% Mounted on
<firelite> rootfs           20026172 19661572          0 100% /
<firelite> devtmpfs         16422700        4   16422696   1% /dev
<firelite> none              3284644     2760    3281884   1% /run
<firelite> none                 5120        0       5120   0% /run/lock
<firelite> none             16423212        4   16423208   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> firelite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: there should be the rotated logs too, syslog.1 syslog.2.gz, etc
<luilakde1e> Yes, I just found those :)
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: use paste.ubuntu,com
<luilakde1e> There's something in there - I'm not quite experienced enough to figure it out in under an hour, let me pastebin that
<Guest57051> How do i install multiarch 64 bits repositoies to make skype works
<hitsujiTMO> Guest57051: multiarch should be enabled by default. just install the .deb then: sudo apt-get -f install
<firelite> this is the df output, I cannot free the space on disk because it's almost empty but I cannot write anything because it says I haven't space
<firelite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849310/
<luilakde1e> http://pastebin.com/4VhhPqqS
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: can you pastebin the output of: sudo du -hd1 /
<firelite> @hitsujiTMO this is the output of your command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849331/
<kiki67100> hello everybody
<kiki67100> my mysql server crash after query
<kiki67100> view log http://pastebin.com/W5r7sHRr
<kiki67100> why mysql server crash ?
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: looks like a number of apps crashed all from: INFO: task pool:2053 blocked for more than 120 seconds.     may be seperate from the transfer tho
<anonymous_> g
<luilakde1e> It usually occurs just a few minutes after attempting the thing though
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: thats not the full output. can you get the rest?
<luilakde1e> Pretty fresh xubuntu install - hasn't occurred yet in any other occasion
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: could be a ram issue. maybe run memtest
<luilakde1e> That actually sounds scaringly plausible, considering this is an old device. And scaringly, since I only have 1 gig of ram and don't quite have a lot I can ditch if somethings faulty
<firelite> @hitrusjiTMO no I cannot get the rest it stops
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: whats the output of: cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_ratio
<luilakde1e> 10
<Browser> Hello. I am trying to install a second monitor which is detected but when I set Mirror display, it doesn't work, just show the image in the primary screen.
<interweb> How do I can configure transmission's port forwarding to use my vpn on ?
<hitsujiTMO> luilakde1e: that seems ok. I'd test the ram first. maybe the IO is taking too long to flush and causing the crash
<Guest57051> How do i fix this? tryin to install Skype and getting this at the endo of  the process Err http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main amd64 Packages
<Guest57051>   404  Not Found
<Guest57051> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main i386 Packages
<Guest57051>   404  Not Found
<Guest57051> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-pt_BR
<FloodBot1> Guest57051: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57051> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-pt
<interweb> Can anyone helps ?
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: ok then, can you give me the output of: sudo du -hd1 /var
<firelite> @hitsuji this is the output and it stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849366/
<Munster> interweb, connect to the vpn first then launch transmission
<Guest57051> how do I fix this : Tryin to install skype but getting this at the end of the process Err http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main amd64 Packages
<Guest57051>   404  Not Found
<Guest57051> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main i386 Packages
<Guest57051>   404  Not Found
<Guest57051> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-pt_BR
<FloodBot1> Guest57051: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest57051> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-pt
<firelite> I have to press ctrl+c to stop the execution or I have to wait?
<interweb> Munster, I want to use port forwarding on it too
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: wait
<luilakde1e> Alright, out and about to test my ram, I'll be back, most likely.
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: its counting the disk usage so may take a bit
<firelite> so I have to wait for the other command too?
<Myrtti> Guest57051: I do suggest you read what the bot tries to tell you
<trinode> Hey, I've been playing around with the latest 14.04 server and set up a 14.04 vm in a 14.04 host, but the guest won't boot, debian will, windows will, etc etc, but part way through booting the ubuntu guest dies, completely unresponsive, how can I find out what it was doing last?
<firelite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849373/
<Munster> interweb, most vpn clients auto port forward
<DJones> trinode: You're going to get the best reply if you ask that question in #ubuntu+1 which is 14.04's support channel while its being developed
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: you should migrate /var/www and /var/personal to /home ... they're the largest culprits
<interweb> Munster, What about private internet access ?
<DJones> trinode: Just be patient there though, its still a fairly quiet channel
<Guest57051> what is modo -q ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: can you run: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<trinode> DJones: ok, I figured bootlogging wiould be universal to whatever recent version
<DJones> trinode: It may well be, but possibly there could be a specific issue to 14.04 that somebody has spotted or if not can help you report it as a bug
<Myrtti> Guest57051: it means that we can see what you're saying again
<Guest57051> what is -q mode ubuntu?
<Munster> interweb, check with your server host , but PIA automaticallyforwards the ports on most router/modems. It does on mine
<Myrtti> Guest57051: it means we can see what you're saying again. The bots quieted you because you were flooding.
<Guest57051> ok
<darkxploit> hello...
<Guest57051> thks
<Munster> interweb, if you use openvpn
<Myrtti> Guest57051: use pastebin instead of posting that error message here
<darkxploit> hitsujiTMO: omg.. do u sleep here only
<firelite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849397/ this is the output with a lot of blank lines, mysql couldn't write configuration files
<Guest57051> ok
<Guest57051> i will
<firelite> yesterday I changed kernel from ovh kernel to linux generic. This morning because of this problem I restored ovh's kernel but the problem persisted.
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: ok you need to migrate the data. move the /var/www folder to /home/www and update any references to /var/www to /home/www in your config, or symlink /var/www to /home/www
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: do the same for /var/personal       you have a 20GB / partition but a massive /home      yet you're storing everything in the root partition
<yuko> why i can not see your discuss
<DJones> yuko: Because nothing has been said since you joined the channel
<bencc> is there a chance libreoffice 4.2 will be included with trusty now that it's published?
<firelite> I moved the files without making symlinks
<hitsujiTMO> bencc: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04 stuff
<firelite> when I tried to copy-paste an error noticed me that no available space was there
<firelite> so I moved it entirely
<bencc> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Kully> Hey all; i'm having a port issue and wondering if someone could give me a hand.
<Kully> I've got a virtualbox running ubuntu 12.04 and i'm trying to nrpe to another 10.04 box and it's connection is refused
<Kully> other boxes are able to telnet on port 5666 no problem, except this one virtualbox. Even the host can
<Kully> wondering if anyone has any idea's what might be wrong
<interweb> When I connect to openvpn , should I config anything with my bittorrent software to hide my real ip address ?
<idea> hi
<luilakde1e> hitsujiTMO, just finished the ram test- everything a-ok
<yuko> I just feel so powerless.
<MonkeyDust> yuko  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss
<firelite> @hitsujiTMO any suggests?
<interweb> Is it safe to just connect to a vpn service using openvpn and then download torrents ?
<jpds> interweb: Ha.
<jpds> interweb: Until the VPN service kick you off.
<interweb> jpds, So I don't need to configure stuff ( port forwarding , proxy , etc ) on my torrent software until I'm connected to vpn , Am I right ?
<patarr> Hey guys, have any of you ever tried running a multimonitor setup on ubuntu with a discrete card along with integrated?
<Munster> PIA doesn't look at the sources it connects you to, interweb ..read the reviews on PIA
<current> ciao a tutti
<current> hi to everywone
<meet_> hi, i have an old p4 with 512mb ram. fedora solydx and some other distros work perfectly fine. but with any official ubuntu derivatives like lubuntu or xubuntu i am having a graphics problem. I am not sure what type of graphics I have, but all the other distros work fine out of the box with them. with buntus I get low res images and discoloured wallpaprs. solution?
<fooobarrr> On startup i get the 'Ubuntu' splash screen and can 'alt-FN' to get a console window, however the splash screen never goes away and I have to run 'service start gdm'
<fooobarrr> after running this I can get into the gui, anybody have any clue why this would be the case
<Munster> fooobarrr, add nomodeset to the "quiet splash" line in /etc/default/grub , run sudo update-grub , then reboot
<firelite> sti sciem
<fooobarrr> Munster: currently I have "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset""
<fooobarrr> ill try one more update-grub - this is ubuntu running under a vm if that makes any difference - I was thinking that maybe the video drivers are messed up, but there don't seem to be any errors in xorg logs
<Munster> fooobarrr, yes always mention VM first, it does make a difference, VB uses it's own drivers, so I'm not sure how to help , but since "nomodeset" was already set, maybe removing it will help
<MadMax76> /part
<bzf> When I run "lsusb -t" on my computer the Driver for my keyboard is set to nothing. I can only use a keyboard using the PS/2 port atm, but the keyboard connecting and disconnecting appears in the syslog. Any ideas how I could get my usb keyboard to work?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: check /etc/modprobe.d/ for any odd blacklists for the hid driver
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: There's only usbmouse and usbkbd in there, but no hid
<antar> Hi people
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: is there a way to manually load the hid module?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: try sudo modprobe usbhid
<meet_> hi, i have an old p4 with 512mb ram. fedora solydx and some other distros work perfectly fine. but with any official ubuntu derivatives like lubuntu or xubuntu i am having a graphics problem. I am not sure what type of graphics I have, but all the other distros work fine out of the box with them. with buntus I get low res images and discoloured wallpaprs. solution?
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: "FATAL: Module usbhid not found"
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: what kernel are you using? uname -r
<bzf> 3.8.0
<MonkeyDust> what's hid?
<daftykins> human interface device
<antar> is there a way to save the curve of network history i have got from system monitor ?
<Rosbuntu> i have a complicated problem
<Rosbuntu> is there any expert
<ikonia> how do we know until you state the problem
<MonkeyDust> Rosbuntu  we love complex problems, let's hear it
<Rosbuntu> i can not connect my ubuntu wifi to android phone.. it says obtaining ip address.. and i dont know the static ip address of my wifi
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: ls -l "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid"
<antar> people
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: it should be dhcp allocated
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Can't access. No such file or direcxtory
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  dhcp is there.. but when i try to connect my android phone it says obtaining ip address
<bzf> The hid-folder doesn't exist
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: where is it trying to get the dhcp address from ?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: ls -l "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid"
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  from my ubuntu, where i made a wifi hotspot for my android phone
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: same thing
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: are you running a dhcp server on ubuntu ?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: ls -l "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers"
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  no i made wifi hotspot with ap hotspot in ubuntu
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: then how do you expect it to get an IP address
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: I get a bunch of listed directories
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: that's not complex, it wants an IP address from a dhcp server, you are not running a dhcp server, it will not get an IP
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: so you're missing the hid dir
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  but it doesnt get an ip
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: yes, I've just told you why
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: yep. feels kinda strange
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  then plz help me getting ip address
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: try reinstalling the kernel
<Kully> Rosbuntu: you will need to set it static
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: read what I said
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: how do I do that?
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  i set it static.. but how do know whats my ip address is and others net mask and bla bla
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: can you also pastebin the output of: df -h
<Kully> check what your AP host information is, why not just set the android phone to push out dhcp
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: it's your network you should know your own network range
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: what was the command for pasting to paste.ubuntu.com?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: pastebinit
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  im new to ubuntu, u know
<Rosbuntu> Kully,  how do know the info of my ap hotspot any idea?
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: it's networking, nothing to do with ubuntu
<Mortuis> rm: cannot remove ‘testout.mov’: Device or resource busy
<ikonia> Mortuis: the file is in use
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  ok brother , can u tell me the solution step by step.. i think u r a good networker
<Rosbuntu> ;)
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: great, don't have internet connection
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: either a.) setup dhcp server on your ubuntu machine b.) configure static IP for your device on your network
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: I would suggest b.) based on your experience level
<Mortuis> ikonia: how do I determine what is using it?  fuser shows nothing, as does lsof
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  u r a good guy i can feel bro, now tell me how do i configure static ip for my device
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: the guys in #android maybe able to help you with that
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: I have no idea how to put an IP address on your android device,
<hitsujiTMO> bzf :(
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: only a loopback interface. what a great day! :D
<Kully> Rosbuntu are you conncting your phone to your ubuntu, or ubunuto machine to phone
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: you may be mising more than just the hid drivers then
<Rosbuntu> ikonia,  okk let me check android ppl
<Rosbuntu> Kully,  connecting phone to ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: ok. is this 12.04?
<Rosbuntu> Kully,  u sound like an experienced coder
<ikonia> Mortuis: fuser -fuc filename
<Kully> lol
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: yep
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: whats the full output of: uname -r
<Rosbuntu> Kully,  so do u know how to make it static brother
<firelite> @hitsujiTMO I solved the problem killing the mysql process and changing in the fstab the type of the partition
<firelite> I don't know why I did it but it worked
<ikonia> Kully: talk to the android channel - this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Kully: sorry, not you
<ikonia> Rosbuntu: talk to the android channel - this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Kully> rosebuntu: http://pastebin.com/Fm5HC252 then direct any further questions to #android
<Rosbuntu> Kully,  ok let me check , why dont u come to android
<ikonia> there are pleanty of people in #android
<Mortuis> ikonia: thank you, when I try that I get: /home/john/Pictures/testout.mov: 12533c(john)
<funkster> I have wired and wireless setup on my ubuntu server, how can i disable the wireless when the wired is connected? Or does the traffic automatically go over wired if both are connected? Any advice pls
<Mortuis> ikonia: 12533 doesn't show as a running process, not sure what to do with this output.
<hitsujiTMO> firelite: odd way to get a resolution :)
<funkster> im looking to auto disable/enable the wired/wireless setup
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: 3.8.0-29-generic
<Kully> funkster: adjust the binding order
<funkster> Kully: where can i do that?
<LucaS05> hi. there's a way to automate document creation with openoffice?
<firelite> @hitsujiTMO Odd ways for odd problems :D bye bye||
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: actually, there may be an easier way to go about this. do you have another kernel installed?
<ikonia> Mortuis: should be a running process
<ikonia> Mortuis: how are you checking
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: How do I check that?
<Mortuis> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/s41qhM6x
<Kully> network manager -> routes -> route-n should change default route with ethernet plug
<ikonia> Mortuis: so it's the bash shell that has some sort of lock on it
<ikonia> Mortuis: the process exists, it's there
<funkster> Kully: im commandline only, you are saying i have to re-order everytime?
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image                 does more than 1 version number appear?
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: yes. linux-image-generic-lts-raring and the one I have
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: ahh, no, thats just the kernel meta package
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: Then I just need to figure out the Internet connection issue x)
<ubuntutis> anybody know where i can find my drivers for a Atheros AR928X card
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: also: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<Mortuis> ikonia: when I kill that process that just closes my terminal window.  I open a new window and try deleting and same problem.  New bash process listed when I run fuser -fuc on it
<ikonia> Mortuis: where is the file ?
<illy> .xchat2/budus.so
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: then, once again: ls -l "/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid"
<Wouter___> Why isn't this working? I'm trying to manipulate the input to mutt. (http://screenshot.wouter0100.nl/1401140152313715145237.png)
<Wouter___> I'll get an > where i can type anything i want, unless i cancel it with control c.
<Mortuis> ikonia: thanks, just realized the file resided on a different machine and I was viewing via network share.  Other machine had a process locking it.
<ikonia> Mortuis: bravo
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I launch the nm-applet GUI from the terminal?
<Rory> In my ssh_config file, can I apply some rules to *, but exclude some other hosts?
<Rory> sorry that wasn't clear. I mean, if I set behaviour in the "Host *" block, can I then "clear" this behaviour to the default, in a more specific block?
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: I think I'm just gonna backup my files to another hdd, then reinstall ubuntu instead
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: :(
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: I thikn that will be much easier as the whole system seems to just fuck up x)
<hitsujiTMO> bzf: i guess so. very odd predicament to end up in
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: yeah, and after wasting a whole day trying to fix it, I should probably just give up
<lnx2> who use pidgin?
<Munster> bzf, no need for "language"
<bzf> Munster: sorry, I'm just a little upset and tired and cranky :D
<bzf> hitsujiTMO: but thanks for all the help anyways!
<Rory> lnx2: Many, many people do. What do you need to know?
<lnx2> pidgin-encryption it's safe and why i need? it?
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I launch the nm-applet GUI from the terminal?
<lnx2> rsa 2048-4096 its safe?
<Rory> lnx2: it uses standard public-key cryptography and the RSA encryption standard. You would use it to prevent someone on a network between you and the other person, from being able to intercept and read your communications
<Rory> lnx2: Please read the third bullet point on the project's homepage
<lnx2> ok
<Korbi_> bcbfg
<JWFoxJr> Good morning. I'm finding conflicting information that I need resolved. What is the system-wide plugin directory for firefox?
<MonkeyDust> JWFoxJr  try /usr/lib/firefox/browser/plugins
<MonkeyDust> JWFoxJr  or /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<phil-ns> with the exception of citrix, which creates its own in /opt
<OerHeks> Just checked /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<JWFoxJr> MonkeyDust: if I've tried both those directories and it's still not working, could it be an issue with the plugin?
<gnubie> using13.10, update-grub does not use the latest kernel that was downloaded from apt-get update,aptget upgrade
<phil-ns> gnubie: yeah, I experienced the same thing, boot-repair fixed it for me.
<MonkeyDust> JWFoxJr  look in what OerHeks said
<gnubie> phil-ns> thanks
<phil-ns> gnubie: you're probably talking about the 3.15 ?
<gnubie> phil-ns> todays update kernel
<phil-ns> or 3.10.15 or whatever he hec it is.
<phil-ns> heh, I didn't take today's, I was afraid I'd be in the same boat as last time :)
<adac> what can be done if the upload does not suffice for vnc?
<nearst> my usb_modeswitch return segfault
<LucaS05> hi. there's a way to automate document creation with openoffice?
<MonkeyDust> LucaS05  create a template, save it in ~/Templates
<myst3r10n> how do i disable the console screensaver on ubuntu 12.0.4 server?
<LucaS05> i need to take a table from a writer doc, copy the table, and paste (special) it in a calc sheet. but i have 20 document, and i need to make this operations on all these documents.so i want to do them in one try (maybe with a shell script or something similar)
<_tanmay> I am using ubuntu 13.10. Nautilus takes a lot of time to load the contents of a folder due to sorting. Is there anyway I can fix this problem?
<gnubie> phil-ns>  I had to go into synaptic pkg mgr and check latest kernel for installation to install it. Weird.
<phil-ns> gnubie: good to know, I'll keep that in mind tomorrow morning when I do the update (not today, I use it for work)
<gnubie> phil-ns> supposed to be a security prob with current kernel.
<demophobia> is there a way to decrease the sensitivity of the resize window mouse feature? it's too "precise" -- i have to get it within a hair of the window frame, etc
<phil-ns> gnubie: hmm, that may explain why I have to kill chrome on after startup everytime :/
<Rory> in ssh_config, if I set behaviour in the "Host *" block, can I then "clear" this behaviour to the default, in a more specific block?
<Khd0ry> hey all
<_tanmay>  I am using ubuntu 13.10. Nautilus takes a lot of time to load the contents of a folder due to sorting. Is there anyway I can fix this problem?
<zykotick9> myst3r10n: try "setterm -powersave off -blank 0"
<myst3r10n> zykotick9: setterm: cannot (un)set powersave mode: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<zykotick9> myst3r10n: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html says to shutodwn Xorg and retry?!?!  odd
<myst3r10n> i have ubuntu 12.0.4 server, there is no Xorg
<zykotick9> :)
<b0x> thats trippy... mysterion is on south park.. right now...
<zykotick9> myst3r10n: best of luck, i got nothin'
<Blosh> i feel disrespected within the anon/anonymous community
<Pici> Blosh: And that has to do with #ubuntu because?
<patarr> has anyone ever run multimonitor with a discrete and integrated card?
<Blosh> i have no reply
<MonkeyDust> Blosh  #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<jakey1> hi, how would I connect a usb dongle into an ethenet port, is this possible
<jakey1> ?
<jakey1> i.e. I have some hardware that has ethernet output, I want to connect the device to a mobile network?
<genii> jakey1: Your question lacks clarification. You have some USB device which plugs into the USB port on your computer, then the outside connector is for an ethernet plug? Or is the situation something else entirely?
<cousteau> does ubuntu use zram?
<cousteau> is it installed and enabled by default, or do I have to do that myself?
<cousteau> (13.10)
<MonkeyDust> !zram | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<jakey1> genii; I have a device with an Ethernet jack. I would like to connect this device to a dongle to use it wirelessly is this possible
<fengshaun_> I'm trying to put ubuntu 13.10 on usb, but when I try to boot it, it says "error reading /lib/udev/hwdb.bin: No such file or directory"
<cousteau> MonkeyDust: ok, installing zram-config
<fengshaun_> I have downloaded the iso multiple times with the same result
<cousteau> I'm having memory issues on a virtual machine with a program that is a complete memory hog, and trying random solutions
<otoburb> i've got the hanging issue going from 13.10 to 14.04 on flashplugin-installer
<teward> otoburb: FYI, 14.04 isn't released yet, you'll have to ask questions related to 14.04 in #ubuntu+1
<otoburb> teward: thanks
<cousteau> MonkeyDust: thanks, btw :)
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  np, istalled it too, see if it makes a difference
<cousteau> MonkeyDust: how do I start it now?  reboot the system?
<cousteau> (I have nothing open so if rebooting is the easiest way to go it's OK)
<sdd32> Hi there, is there anybody who has free time to help me with the network configuration? thanks
<cousteau> actually I'm going to reboot, Ubuntu's being asking me to do so for a while
<sdd32> Hi there, is there anybody who has free time to help me with the network configuration? thanks
<norad> hi this is mybe a stupid quastion but i just got an update for ubuntu 12.04.4 isnt gonna be realesed on the 6th?
<genii> jakey1: In this case you would use something like: http://goo.gl/GXYR6D
<sdd32> I'm ready to pay 5$ to anybody who can find a time a help me with the network configuration. I need to share VPN connection with another machine. THANKS
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  no, it's start immediately, like preload does ... "zram-config start/running"
<jakey1> yes, is there one where I can connect directly to a a usb internet dongle to
<cousteau> MonkeyDust: ok, so now I suddenly have 3 GB of swap while I used to have only 1
<cousteau> I guess that's zram pretending to be swap
<sudormrf|away> is anyone around that can help me out with a cron/testparm/smb problem?
<norad> im really confused here isnt ubuntu 12.04.4 gonna be realesed on the 6th ?
<fieldfirst> sdd32: I'm not a network expert, but I can suggest that you should start with openVPN. I used to config it to work as a server then the windows client will connect to it. I have no idea about sharing VPN connection. Hope this will help
<sudormrf|away> norad, my system is already on 12.04.4.  It's already out.
<zykotick9> cousteau: if you "cat /etc/init/zram-config.conf" you'll see that "swap" creation in the upstart job
<norad> wut just got it now :/
<zykotick9> cousteau: thanks BTW, i hadn't tried zram before, seem kinda neat (on my 1GB system)
<sudormrf|away> norad, you don't update enough?
<sudormrf|away> lol
<norad> update every day
<cousteau> zykotick9: well, you're welcome!
<sudormrf|away> is anyone around to help out with a cron/testparm/smb issue?  The issue is quite complex and typing the whole thing out and having it fall on deaf ears would be a waste of time.  so if someone can help out, please let me know!
<MonkeyDust> !ask | sudormrf|away
<ubottu> sudormrf|away: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<norad> sudormrf what is your kenrel ?
<mstef> guys i need help bad.. first, i accidentally deleted a lot of files from my home directory. i cannot log in via the UI any more (only command-line). what can i do without deleting my entire account?
<sudormrf|away> norad, I would have to check
<sudormrf|away> MonkeyDust, ....fine.  the problem is that it will not be on ONE line. but fine.  have it your way.  I will waste 5 minutes typing the problem.
<norad> do that
<MonkeyDust> sudormrf|away  use !pastebin if needed
<gh0stpirate> hey guys, simple question, know the basic "making your own command" business by copying a bash script from wherever to /usr/bin? well that all works, but how can do that and have that "command" accept commanline arguments and store them as variables?     example:    currently hardcoded IP address,   what i want:  MYCOMMAND -192.168.1.***
<cousteau> ok, so by running ``apt-get install zram-config`` I downloaded and installed a program that gives me more (virtual) RAM
<cousteau> wow, I downloaded RAM!
<sudormrf> ugh. *facepalm*
<cousteau> maybe I should go to www.downloadmoreram.com ...just in case it works
<VlanX> hello people, could someone help me to get a .sh file to bootup at start up?
<Xuisce1> hi all
<zykotick9> VlanX: look into /etc/rc.local
<cousteau> VlanX: you could add a launcher for it in startup applications
<cousteau> then it'll start when you login
<zykotick9> VlanX: just to be clear, my suggestion is system boot - cousteau is one users login
<cousteau> (but not when the system boots, only when you login; for doing it when the system boots do what zykotick9 suggests)
<XBre4ker> gh0stpirate,  aren't you talking about the dollar sign? $1 means the first argument $2 etc ...you can use them inside your scripts.
<VlanX> uh... I have auto login so I think it will not matter, right?
<mstef> guys i need help bad.. first, i accidentally deleted a lot of files from my home directory. i cannot log in via the UI any more (only command-line). what can i do without deleting my entire account?
<sudormrf> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850272/ now queue the person using a '!' something or other telling me not to use pastebin to describe an issue.
<gh0stpirate> xbre4ker: yes, but like you know how you can execute commands in the terminal with "flags" or "switches"? how can i push that data into my script?
<Patero-ng> hola
<Patero-ng> tengo un problema con el ubuntu
<Patero-ng> no me gusta
<cousteau> Patero-ng: #ubuntu-es
<Patero-ng> el unity es feo
<zykotick9> sudormrf: see "/msg ubottu here" for that - BUT it also says, if you need more then 3 lines, use paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<cousteau> Patero-ng: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<cousteau> or gnome 3
<Patero-ng> me gusta el ubuntu 10.04
<Patero-ng> I'm so in love with it
<Patero-ng> mainly cause it remainds me of rebecca jensen
<ezra-s> ?
<Patero-ng> what
<ezra-s> Patero-ng, do you have an issue? this is not a chat channel
<beandog> lol
<beandog> that was great.
<sudormrf> zykotick9, I am sure someone will say something like "don't be stupid.  just type your problem" or something like that.  give it time :P
<Patero-ng> my problem is with time I don't like 2013 I want 2010 back
<Patero-ng> and stay there
<Patero-ng> so little there to judge
<sudormrf> norad, this is mine Linux version 3.8.0-35-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #50~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 4 17:25:51 UTC 2013
<Pici> Patero-ng: knock it off.
<Patero-ng> I use to live the ubuntu that had a facebook flavor
<cousteau> Patero-ng: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cousteau> and #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Pici> cousteau: we don't want this nonsense in -offtopic
<nearst> oh well. im fix the modem-manager segfault by modprobe
<cousteau> Pici: ok then
<cousteau> #defocus then?
<MonkeyDust> or #test
<sudormrf> If someone could help me out with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850272/ I would be gratefule
<Rory> cousteau: #club-nomicon is suitably feral
<kashel> hello
<beandog> sudormrf: oh ... samba config issue.  wanna pastebin smb.conf?
<sudormrf> bean
<sudormrf> beandog, I can.  gimme a sec.
<beandog> k
<cousteau> Rory, MonkeyDust: and let's not forget about #
<kriskropd> I'd like to recover some processes running from a xorg $DISPLAY that segment faulted and left all my processes running but inaccessible (as well as doing something weird to my keyboard and mouse so that I can only access the machine via ssh)
<kriskropd> I'd like to force the processes to another $DISPLAY, such as one that is running over VNC as a fresh environment - can anyone here give me pointers or keywords to google for regarding this? I'm struggling to find a solution of this nature (the idea came from someone suggesting in a decade-old forum post that they were able to manipulate the processes in such a way from the relative /proc/ subdir, but they did not go into any 
<beandog> kriskropd: wait .... what?
<kriskropd> beandog: yes
<zykotick9> kriskropd: good luck (but i think you're wasting your time)
<glitsj16> !abs-guide | gh0stpirate: you're looking for what are called 'positional parameters' ..
<beandog> kriskropd: give a specific example with an application, and the scenario, vs the technical explanation. :)  that may help me
<kriskropd> zykotick9: not even for science? D:
<glitsj16> !abs | gh0stpirate .. hope it works this time heh
<ubottu> gh0stpirate .. hope it works this time heh: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sudormrf> beandog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850343/
<beandog> o.O
<beandog> that's large.
<kriskropd> beandog: okay, say I have a urxvt process running at 30547, and its trapped on $DISPLAY=:2 which segment faulted. The process still appears in 'ps' and suggests it is still operating correctly, however I simply cannot access it
<gh0stpirate> thank you everyone for the info!!
<beandog> kriskropd: well if it's segfaulted, I don't see how you're going to get back in there ......  are you trying to retain a terminal screen session by chance?
<kriskropd> beandog: I could start a VNC display as :2, however the processes wont appear as they are still trapped in the old one
<beandog> kriskropd: so, essentially, you want one program to run on two displays (Xorg displays, not ... you know)
<kriskropd> beandog: if i could read the buffer for the terminal emulators that would be one method of recovery - I'd accept sucha s olution if you have one
<zykotick9> kriskropd: in future, for terminal based apps, check out screen/tmux
<beandog> zykotick9: yah that's the direction I was going
<kriskropd> zykotick9: i have tmux already, im talking about non-tmux terminals
<nwilson5> there a terminal command to recursively set file permissions and not change directory permissions
<beandog> kriskropd: yah, I don't see how tmux would not apply here ..
<kriskropd> beandog: and I'd settle for either having an application displayed on two different $DISPLAYS or simply porting/moving/shifting/whatever a process from one $DISPLAY ot another
<beandog> nwilson5: yah you'd have to use find
<kriskropd> to*
<nwilson5> ok
<Xuisce1> hi beandog
<Xuisce1> others
<beandog> sudormrf: I dunno man, I'd systematically go through smb.conf and see what testparm is barfing on. :T
<beandog> nwilson5: what perms do you want them to be
<glitsj16> gh0stpirate: you're welcome .. just fyi, if you make a dir $HOME/bin you can put your own scripts there, that gets auto-included in your $PATH so you don't need to mess around with scripts in /usr/bin and other system dirs
<nwilson5> beandog: 444
<beandog> kriskropd: aside from using a terminal detachment program (tmux) .... I'd say that X is pretty advanced in stuff, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's possible ... but I'd read through the X11 docs as a starting point.
<beandog> nwilson5: just the files, not the dirs, right?
<nwilson5> yes
<beandog> k
<beandog> nwilson5: find /path/to/dir -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 444
<sudormrf> beandog, I think that is what you were looking for....correct?
<nwilson5> thanks beandog, I can even make my find more explicit thanks for the template
<beandog> sudormrf: right, when I say systematically, I mean minifying it, starting with just [global] and going through there adding one share at a time and running testparm.  If I had to *guess* though, I'd say it's complaining about [global]
<kriskropd> beandog: i suppose i should start there - yay documentation - okay, for science im willing and my_body_is_ready.jpg
<beandog> kriskropd: yah ... *also*, maybe look at LTSP a bit?  They do some funkery like that ... kind of.
<sudormrf> beandog, that is my guess as well.  but I am not sure where to start when it comes to global.  I haven't really played around with smb.conf too much.
<beandog> kriskropd: oh also look at  .... ugh what is it ... sec
<Xuisce1> hi
<kriskropd> beandog: erm, ltsp.org?
<beandog> kriskropd: xdmcp?  It's been a looong time. :T  LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project --- it's a way of doing stuff, not a project
<kriskropd> beandog: okay then - lots of reading material, yay :D
<kriskropd> beandog: thanks for suggestions, maybe one of these will work
<beandog> kriskropd: yah ... X is completely agnostic as to *where* the display is ... remote, local, windowed, etc.  There's a *lot* of options ... I'd just read through x.org and suck up all the docs you can.
<kriskropd> I'm going to go bother #tmux too about attaching existing terminal shells to a new pane in an existing tmux session as that might give me leads too
<beandog> kriskropd: yah, I'm pretty sure tmux will do what you want.
<beandog> sudormrf: k sec
<beandog> sudormrf: looks to me like you've played with smb.conf *A LOT*
<beandog> just because of all the options you are using.
<sudormrf> beandog, all of that config was done automatically by amahi
<sudormrf> beandog, amahi/greyhole
<beandog> oh.
<beandog> well then.
<beandog> I can't really say what's broken if I don't know w hat reqs they want ......... :T
<beandog> ask on their forums?
<beandog> you can't be the first one.
<sudormrf> beandog, I have been in their channel asking about this and talking with the greyhole dev about it and he seems to think that this isn't really an amahi/greyhole specific issue
<beandog> sudormrf: yah ..... I think I would *totally* disagree with that.
<sudormrf> beandog, :).  heh
<beandog> these are some pretty crazy specific options.
<sudormrf> beandog, do you see anything strange in the global section?
<beandog> sudormrf: what version of ubuntu and samba are you on?
<beandog> sudormrf: yah, it's all strange.  it should be like 3 lines.
<sudormrf> beandog, ubuntu 12.04.4, how can I verify samba version?  I think I am on the latest version in ubuntu 12.04.4, but I would like to check
<beandog> sudormrf: smbd --version
<sudormrf> beandog, let me check
<sudormrf> beandog, 3.6.3
<beandog> sudormrf: well, that's old ... but you're on an old version of Ubuntu anyway ... dunno how much of a diff that's gonna make.
<sudormrf> beandog, gotcha.  any guesses we can make about the global config?
<beandog> sudormrf: which version of amahi are you running?
<sudormrf> beandog, Amahi 6.  That is the latest version that will run on Ubuntu.
<beandog> sudormrf: also, is this install dedicated to amahi?  can you run 7?
<clu> hey can someone help me ?
<sudormrf> beandog, this install is dedicated to Amahi.  7 does not work on Ubuntu.  There are various reasons that I have avoided 7, most of them having to do with greyhole not being present.
<Pici> !ask | clu
<ubottu> clu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maxvi> hi every one! how can I log out from ubuntu One?
<MonkeyDust> clu  start with a question
<beandog> sudormrf: k fair enough
<maxvi> completely log out
<beandog> sudormrf: dunno man .... if they're generating the smb.conf file, and it's not working ... that's not exactly your fault. :T
<beandog> sudormrf: you could back it up and regenerate another one .. other than that, I dunno
<sudormrf> beandog, to be fair, I could bring my greyhole config over to a 7 install and have greyhole up and running pretty quickly, but I am avoiding that for now.  I would prefer it to be on ubuntu as well.
<sudormrf> beandog, k. thanks for the advice!
<CrazyGangster> kriskropd: u can try byobu
<beandog> sudormrf: well, fire up VirtualBox, install the other one and see what you think before you commit. :)
<clu> ok i can't open software center i get error http://s30.postimg.org/9xspjcri9/Screenshot_from_2014_01_31_19_26_38.png
<k1l_> clu: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<Xtreme> Hey Guys, Good Day.
<clu> elementary os, it's based on 12.04
<Xtreme> I am trying to set few environment variables permanently. i also added it to /etc/environment. But still i have to set it all the time i start the terminal
<Xtreme> any advice
<sudormrf> beandog, heh.  tried that, it is actually pretty difficult to get it running in a VM.  6  was easy, for some reason 7 just doesn't want to work in a VM.  possibly because it wants to be the primary DHCP and DNS server and I wasn't letting it do that.
<sudormrf> clu, I am using elementary right now.  love it.
<k1l_> clu: talk to elementary OS support. they have changed some stuff that makes this issue
<k1l_> clu: we cant help since we dont know what they change. so ask them please
<clu> ok thanks i thought that this is ubuntu problem
<beandog> sudormrf: hmm .... ok.... yah.  I can already see where this is going. :|
<sudormrf> beandog, heh.  where? :D
<beandog> sudormrf: bossy app
<sudormrf> beandog, lol.  ah.  it could also be due to how the networking stuff works in fedora vs ubuntu.  I don't know.  :)
<beandog> sudormrf: can't you sidestep it by using the virtual ethernet as a nat instead of bridged?  Then it'd have its own subnet to boss around
<Xtreme> Anyone?
<beandog> Xtreme: .bashrc
<sudormrf> beandog, I think I tried that, IIRC.  you have to setup an account with them to get an install code.  that is for their free dyndns.
<beandog> sudormrf: really?  lame.
<sudormrf> beandog, yeah.
<beandog> sudormrf: so, now I'm curious, what does this thing do anyway
<sudormrf> beandog, amahi or greyhole or both?
<Xtreme> beandog, should i add just PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:$ANDROID_HOME/tools:$ANDROID_HOME/platform-tools"
<Xtreme> or export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:$ANDROID_HOME/tools:$ANDROID_HOME/platform-tools"
<beandog> sudormrf: lemme put it this way ... what service are you trying to get?
<sudormrf> beandog, not sure I understand the question
<beandog> Xtreme: pad it on instead of replacing path
<beandog> sudormrf: what functionality do you want?
<linuxearth> is ubuntu better than opensuse?
<beandog> Xtreme: PATH="$PATH:$ANDROID_HOME/tools:$ANDROID_HOME/platform-tools"
<beandog> linuxearth: only if you can get it running. :)
<Xtreme> :) Thanks. export is not required right?
<beandog> Xtreme: uh, lemme look
<k1l_> linuxearth: of course :)  (better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux )
<sudormrf> beandog, oh.  I wanted drive pooling with the ability to stripe copies across different drives.  sort of like software raid.  I migrated to this system from an old WHS box.  greyhole is the open source equivalent of drive extender, but it is much better.
<beandog> Xtreme: yah
<beandog> Xtreme: er, yah, it is required.
<PiNinja> Is anyone here familiar with creating udev rules?
<Xtreme> ok. :) Thanks
<beandog> PiNinja: *kind* of
<beandog> sudormrf: okay, I was gonna say ... something like FreeNAS and the awesomeness that is ZFS?
<Xtreme> beandog, done. lets hope it works
<PiNinja> beandog: Could you take a look at mine and help me figure it out why it isn't working?
<Xtreme> thanks
<beandog> sudormrf: are are you looking for extending a device across the network?  also, whs?
<sudormrf> beandog, yeah.  I considered freeNAS, I considered rolling my own, I considered OMV with greyhole, but I went with amahi.
<beandog> Xtreme: just open a new terminal and echo $PATH
<beandog> sudormrf: oh okay, just throwing out ideas. :)
<sudormrf> beandog, the device is the primary server for my house, it stores all of my media so that I can stream it to any device I want to in the house
<sudormrf> beandog, windows home server.
<beandog> sudormrf: how's it streaming?  DLNA?
<sudormrf> beandog, I appreciate them :)!
<beandog> PiNinja: sure, paste it
<PiNinja> beandog: One sec.
<sudormrf> beandog, it depends on the device.  I have PMS setup on it, but I can also just browse to the network shares from certain devices as well.
<beandog> sudormrf: oh ... okay .... intresting.  You do have a pretty specific setup, then.
<Xtreme> beandog, (y)
<Xtreme> works
<beandog> sudormrf: honestly?  My advice at this point would be to say to roll your own.  You've got the concepts down, and if you just learn how to configure a few services, you'd be done.  Samba for network shares, mediatomb for streaming (etc)
<PiNinja> beandog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850507/
<beandog> PiNinja: what are you trying to do
<PiNinja> beandog: Currently all I want is for the script to run when that usb is connected.
<sudormrf> beandog, when I was looking in to that the biggest issues I came across were getting the VPN setup.
<beandog> sudormrf: you're in a position where if you're finding the bundled apps not working, I'd segment them and get one up and running by yourself, then move to the next thing, etc.
<beandog> sudormrf: oh yah?  OpenVPN is supposed to be *really* easy to setup, and has good docs.  Tried that?
<sudormrf> beandog, I felt like getting OpenVPN setup was incredibly complex.  also, I was trying to get an L2 IPSEC tunnel setup and no one could provide any assistance.
<beandog> PiNinja: oh okay, that's beyond my poor udev skills. :|
<sudormrf> beandog, I looked at it, but I found the documentation overwhelming.
<PiNinja> beandog: Hm.. Do you see any out right errors in my udev code? It's at the bottom of the paste.
<beandog> PiNinja: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4189383/bash-script-to-detect-when-my-usb-is-plugged-in-and-to-then-sync-it-with-a-direc
<PiNinja> beandog: I've tried that, and several variants of that.
<PiNinja> That's why I'm asking here to see if I am missing something.
<beandog> PiNinja: and no luck.
<Munster> sudormrf, which vpn service are you trying to setup with openvpn?
<PiNinja> beandog: Yup. I think that I have a blatant syntax error that I'm simply missing.
<sudormrf> Munster, this was something that happened long ago.  Amahi has an openVPN and IPSec app that I installed and they are working fine
<PiNinja> beandog: I withdraw my query. Turns out there is a #udev channel.
<beandog> PiNinja: Try KERNELS?
<PiNinja> beandog: I'll try that.
<Munster> sudormrf, ok
<beandog> PiNinja: good luck ... it looks like you're really close though
<PiNinja> beandog: I'd hope so, this is driving me crazy.
<beandog> PiNinja: My first guess would be to remove KERNEL.  You've already got enough identifying information .......... in my random guess.
<sudormrf> Munster, thanks though :)
<beandog> sudormrf: you can gimp the configs from there too
<beandog> sudormrf: /etc/openvpn.conf or something
<PiNinja> beandog: Perhaps.. I'll try removing it entirely.
<beandog> PiNinja: good luck :D
<PiNinja> beandog: Thank you.
<Ekushey> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<sudormrf> beandog, I was thinking about that too.  I was heavily considering freeNAS recently, my main issues were getting an ipsec tunnel setup and an ovpn tunnel setup
<beandog> sudormrf: yah ........... pfsense then?
<sudormrf> beandog, if I rolled my own the main issue would still be the ipsec tunnel.  I believe it is using raccoon, but I couldn't find much documentation on how to get it working (still can't connect a linux client to it).
<sudormrf> beandog, hehe now we are talking building my own router :D.  I have been considering that for a long long time :D
<beandog> sudormrf: also, I use ipfire and love it ... docs aren't totally complete, but hey, vpn works so I'm happy
<sudormrf> beandog, heh.  there may come a day where I roll my own.  depends on what happens when the next ubuntu LTS comes out and what amahi does.
<beandog> sudormrf: well, there's lots of options, and you're on the brink of doing it yourself.  Just need to learn a few config files. :)
<retro_> Hello,
<retro_> H
<sudormrf> beandog, :).  yeah.  I think I will keep this setup going until I see what they do with 14.04, if anything.  right now they have said they have no plans but it doesn't mean it won't happen.  I like Amahi for a lot of reasons.  just recently they setup an app for mobile devices that works like the WD Mycloud app.  but in the end if I need to switch to something else, I will.
<beandog> sudormrf: well, the first rule is always pick what works for you. :)
<hikenboot> I hate to complain but printing in windows and in ubuntu really needs some work. looking at http://localhost:631 I see no way of resetting the username and password associated with administration of the cups printers. can someone explain?
<sudormrf> beandog, yep :D!
<beandog> sudormrf: gl!
<retro_> Anyone can help me on pm? 1 / 2 simple question
<sudormrf> beandog, thanks for your advice and help!
<FuzzyFurr> Hey, care to help with my first ubuntu install? I keep getting "An error occurred while mounting /tmp." using a usb and 13.10
<retro_> Anyone know how i can turn off Ati Card on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<shomon> hi I have trouble installing virtualenv for python.. it says ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu.. connection timed out
<hikenboot> retro_, whats the question
<shomon> can I switch it to another in sources.list?
<b2w> if [ "$UTTERANCE = "hello" ]; then echo "true" shows error ..help me please
<hikenboot> shomon certainly you can switch sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<retro_> hikenboot , i have Ati/ Intel Hybrid , but i cant install Ati switchable driver's and i wanna turn off ati
<hikenboot> sorry cant help..
<shomon> but what repo or server contains python-virtualenv and python-mysql hikenboot ?
<retro_> Anyone know how i can turn off ati card on ubuntu 13.10
<b2w> if [ "$UTTERANCE = "hello" ]; then echo "true" shows error ..help me please
<Pici> b2w: if you're using bash, please ask in #bash
<hikenboot> good question shomon, I am not sure, if you are timing out the server then why not change the pointers that reference that server in sources.list
<FuzzyFurr> retro have you looked in bios?
<hikenboot> who cares which on it gets it from
<retro_> On bios i can choose only / discreate ( Only Ati ) or Switchable (ati/intel)
<retro_> i cant choose only Intel
<hikenboot> anyone able to help me reconfigure cups managing username and password, I see no way in localhost:631 to set the account and password
<FuzzyFurr> gotcha, I'm ubuntu noob, but thought I'd give it a shot ))
<Ag0x4d> hello, need some help, my keyboard on ubuntu 13.10 is allways changing, for ex. i have a keyboard pt_PT, sometimes ubuntu changes it to some bizzare letters, i can t figure what is changing the keyboard map, any tips please!
<hikenboot> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Ag0x4d> hikenboot: ive done that
<Ag0x4d> this sh* is driving me crazy
<digs> I setup memcached two days ago... abruptly it just stopped. What kind of debugging should I do?
<hikenboot> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<funkster> is there a way for the network manager to default wired eth0 over wireless wlan0?
<str3> ubuntu is malware that shares your data with 3rd parties
<str3> why do you use it?
<xubun2> sharing is caring
<str3> lol
<Steevca> str3, ?
<str3> Steevca: https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<al-d-capone> hi everybody
<al-d-capone> #list
<al-d-capone> can i ask for something else
<blizzow> I have 13.10 installed and wanted to try a wiki.  After some research, I ended up here,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Saucy#Twiki.  I can't seem to install it though.  It doesn't show up in a package search either.  Has twiki been removed?
<FuzzyFurr> did anyone have problems installing ubuntu from a flash stick? I keep getting "an error occurred while mounting /tmp"
<ccic> !list
<ubottu> ccic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pici> blizzow: it was removed from debian, and this Ubuntu: http://packages.qa.debian.org/t/twiki/news/20091204T190050Z.html
<blizzow> Pici: thanks.  Strange that the saucy guide says it's still there.
<Alexus0> Hi, i want to install ubuntu for my Laptop HP Pavilin Dv5 , and i want to use wifi
<Alexus0> if i download the CD have wifi support?
<MonkeyDust> Alexus0  yes, wifi should work out of the box
<Pici> blizzow: twiki might provide their own packages on their website, but they are not in repos.
<Alexus0> What version recomanded me if i have 4gb ram and want desktop?
<Alexus0> 12.4 or 13.10 ?
<Pici> 70
<Pici> Alexus0: 12.04 will be supported for longer than 13.10, but either one will work with that hardware.
<eranatum_> Hi there
<eranatum_> Can someone tell me how to add multiple vifs to xen domU?
<PiNinja> beandog: Hey, in case you're curious, I figured it out.
<PiNinja> Does anyone know of a process that is always running every time linux is up? The process is owned by the user and not by root.
<Alexus0> thanks
<ses1984> i think my software sources or repositories got messed up somehow. i'm trying to install the program dia. i go to the software center. search dia. it shows up, but there is no install button
<ses1984> if i click on more info, it says not found, there isn't a package called "dia-gnome-gnome-gnome-gnome" in your current software sources
<shomon> what is a good alternate apt mirror to ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu?
<ses1984> i'm not sure why there are four -gnomes at the end there
<shomon> for maverick/universe
<Pici> shomon: maverick hit end-of-life in April of 2012. You really should upgrade.
<beandog> PiNinja: what was it
<PiNinja> beandog: My rule was just fine, it was just that the script wasn't working. I changed the rule to also name my device. After I did that I noticed the device in /dev/ with the new name, meaning that the rule was in face working.
<Pici> shomon: if you really really really need something form their repos, see http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<PiNinja> beandog: I have since then changed the script to automatically mount the usb drive with user permissions.
<beandog> PiNinja: heh, in the script ... that's classic. :)
<beandog> PiNinja: that's awesome man
<PiNinja> beandog: Haha yup! Soon I'll be able to run my real script, which automatically syncs my music folder with my iPod.
<beandog> PiNinja: really?  Do you think I could get a copy?
<PiNinja> beandog: Sure thing!
<PiNinja> beandog: It isn't as sophisticated as it sounds.
<beandog> PiNinja: erm, can you pastebin that udev rule again?  heh
<PiNinja> beandog: In reality it is a glorified script that syncs two folders.
<PiNinja> beandog: Yup! Want me to add the forums that helped me solve the problem?
<beandog> PiNinja: yah that would be way helpful
<PiNinja> beandog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850507/ Forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1648939 blog post: 220451161282C953 tutorial: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#about
<PiNinja> beandog: Blog post fix: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<shomon> thanks Pici
<PiNinja> beandog: Posted above.
<shomon> Pici when I upgrade I get a black screen of death
<shomon> the hardware is at the end of it's tether
<shomon> maybe I can do something with a different ubuntu flavour
<beandog> PiNinja: wow awessome, thanks dude :D
<PiNinja> beandog: No problem. If you have any issues I might be able to help. I am by no means an expert (or even proficient) but I'll do my best.
<beandog> PiNinja: it never even occurred to me that you could have scripts run on device discovery.
<beandog> PiNinja: that just gives me all kinds of ideas :D
<PiNinja> beandog: It is exciting!
<beandog> I would if something similar could be done with a DVD .... the hardware device is already there .... hmm
 * beandog will have to research
<PiNinja> beandog: A word of the wise! When you have udev call a script it essentially waits for that script to fail. I suggest you have a two-script call system.
<PiNinja> beandog: in the form of: /path/to/my/script & exit
<beandog> PiNinja: fail or exit out?
<PiNinja> beandog: This allows udev to continue and not wait for a long process to finish (like syncing an iPod)
<PiNinja> beandog: No, call this script and exit.
<beandog> PiNinja: oh, gotcha.
<beandog> kk
<PiNinja> It's mentioned in the forum thread I posted.
<TylerDurden> Thought I would dump some videos with scp onto my hdd that is now storage with SCP. ie  scp -r foopoop onryo@192.18blahhh:/storage/   thing is there are is a "Video" and "videos" where do I drop my rips?
<TylerDurden> when I say videos I mean my movie rips
<daftykins> TylerDurden: whichever one you prefer. you would have had to have created one, the other will be default
<beandog> foopoop?  heh
<TylerDurden> foobar is so yesterday =P
<beandog> true dat
<amireldor> Hello, I'm on Xubuntu 13.10 and I want to create a Samba share which will be available to everyone on the local Windows network. I also want to use 'usershare' and not edit smb.conf
<daftykins> amireldor: given the configuration is really easy, why not?
<amireldor> daftykins, I am asking 'how' more than 'why', I need some help with the setup
<beandog> webmin :D
<daftykins> ugh no
<beandog> dude, webmin is awesome.
<daftykins> amireldor: what are you meaning by 'usershare'?
<daftykins> beandog: why install extra crap when there's one task?
<beandog> daftykins: so you don't have to figure out how to configure Samba
<amireldor> daftykins, 'usershare' is a way for non-root- users to share a samba share thingy. something like "net usershare add blablablablalb"
<amireldor> beandog, I'd use webmin if it was a server
<amireldor> I am already able to create a share but it asks for a username and password (when I try connecting from my own machine, so I don't want to image what happens on the Win7's)
<demian_> hey guys
<demian_> Can someone help me with installing this software: http://www.clockworkmod.com/carbon
<daftykins> beandog: right and just put a whole extra set of security issues on your machine instead ;D
<TylerDurden> xda can
<demian_> I'm new to linux and I dont know how to handle the file I downloaded.
<daftykins> amireldor: as long as you configure security = user within smb.conf, create a share and setup a password for your user with 'smbpasswd' it's easy to authenticate from Windows systems
<UserError> Is the server minimal install for 14.04 different from what will be the netinstall / mini.iso for 14.04 ?
<daftykins> amireldor: i'd be happy to take you through the setup of a simple folder share if you like
<daftykins> UserError: 14.04 talk in #ubuntu+1
<UserError> ah
<retro_> Hello, how to fix NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366 on ubuntu 13.10
<demian_> I did this in terminal and it gives some error message, but the file is there...
<demian_> demian@Dell-Studio-1558:~/Downloads/linux$ sh ./run.sh
<demian_> ./run.sh: 2: ./run.sh: ./adb: not found
<tds5016> can somoene tell me if it's possible to send a notification when status changes on a server?
<tds5016> service*
<tds5016> using upstart*
<retro_> Hello, how to fix NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366 on ubuntu 13.10, anyone maybe can fix that?
<TylerDurden> hmmm ... so do I really have to do a mount -o remount,rw /flash every time I want to write to my hdd though scp ?
<TylerDurden> where do I give group and others permissions? No fstab. Something in cmdline.txt ?
<retro_> Hello, how to fix NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366 on ubuntu 13.10, anyone maybe can fix that?
<bekks> TylerDurden: if it is mounted ro, then most likely the filesystem is corrupted - and you should check it.
<MolbOrg> retro_: probably that way - http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<TylerDurden> Ill run fsck and since ext4 is journaled
<TylerDurden> who knows
<bekks> TylerDurden: Run fsck -f
<TylerDurden> kk
<bekks> TylerDurden: dmesg tells you why it it mounted ro.
<amireldor> daftykins, well the 'usershare' samba feature works for me now. I just didn't wrote the correct command in the terminal
<TylerDurden> I can write to it locally but I can not scp things over to it.
<retro_> Molb0rg , sudo apt-get update getting this error.
<bekks> TylerDurden: thats a different problem than mounted ro.
<demian_> so, I can haz helpdesk?
<amireldor> demian_,hello
<TylerDurden> Kind of weird since when I ssh in I am root?
<demian_> hi amireldor
<TylerDurden> whoami
<demian_> I'm trying to install something, but dont know how :(
<bekks> TylerDurden: why does your root account has a password?
<demian_> Its this backup software for android, www.clockworkmod.com/carbon
<TylerDurden> Just did a fresh install. user root pw openelec inside the NAT
<amireldor> demian_, I can't look at that link right now, but if you can pastebin.ubuntu.com the command you try to write in the terminal it would be lovely
<bekks> TylerDurden: So you are not using Ubuntu then?
<TylerDurden> but I scp all the time to all the other machines in here.
<TylerDurden> God no
<TylerDurden> Use my own distro of Debian
<bekks> TylerDurden: Then please ask the openelec support - this is Ubuntu support only.
<Xuisce1> hi
<amireldor> demian_, sorry, I have to go, good luck
<demian_> okay
<TylerDurden> lol,,,,,, thought I was talking to the devs of openelec
<TylerDurden> wrong #
<Xuisce1> hi demian_
<demian_> hey
<TylerDurden> was like wtf are they talking about
<TylerDurden> sry
<demian_> I tried this ,
<demian_> :~/Downloads/linux$ sh ./run.sh
<demian_> ./run.sh: 2: ./run.sh: ./adb: not found
<demian_> ./run.sh: 7: ./run.sh: ./adb: not found
<demian_> altho adb file is there in the same dir
<demian_> And I dont know what else to do.
<daftykins> if TylerDurden comes back he is breaking rule #1 of OpenELEC
<daftykins> and should NOT be given any support for a non-Ubuntu distro
<daftykins> heh, breaking rule #1 that's kinda funny since his username was a Fight Club reference ;/
<demian_> Oh I get it, that's very clever. How's that working out for ya?
<demian_> Being clever. ;)
<daftykins> seems to be doing better than your trying to be funny
<demian_> And I suppose he was breaking rule #2 as well?
<daftykins> there wasn't one
<daftykins> oh ok, nm anyway we're way off topic
<demian_> Could always put it in the topic.
<demian_> And then we'd be on-topic.
<Anton2d> Now in the western Simbir -36
<daftykins> that'd require an op
<demian_> I wonder if chan ops always set +n just because they assume it's the standard thing to do.
<Anton2d> very cold
<Xuisce1> :P
<Xuisce1> Anton2d:  where?
<Anton2d> western Simbir, russia
<Xuisce1> ah
<daftykins> this is offtopic, move it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about such things
<demian_> Anyway, I'm away.
<lesshaste> what's the standard graphical file system browser called?
<ignacio_> ayuda
<ignacio_> amigos
<daftykins> lesshaste: nautilus i think? unless that's outdated
<lesshaste> thanks
<Reliant> Hello. I currently have Ubuntu installed on a 64-bit AMD. I'm planning on replacing it with a 64-bit Intel. Is there anything I need to do before or after to support the change, or will everything be plug-n-play?
<lesshaste> Reliant, I think it should be OK but definitely back up first
<ianorlin> make sure the processor fits in the motherboard
<lesshaste> Reliant, same motherboard?
<Reliant> haha
<ignacio_> help
<Reliant> no, new motherboard, new cpu, new ram, and maybe even a new video card (but same GPU chipset)
<lesshaste> Reliant, ah.. then there could be problems
<lesshaste> Reliant, who knows if they will all be supported
<bekks> We do. :)
<lesshaste> bekks, :)
<bekks> Both Intel and AMD CPU are supported, RAM as well. And the dame GPU chipset is supported too.
<lesshaste> bekks, brave works :)
<lesshaste> bekks, how do you know?
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am having a strange SSH issue.  I can successfully authenticate to the box,  I get the "welcome to ubuntu...." stuff, but I get no prompt.  any idea what is going on or how I can fix it?
<lesshaste> Reliant, can you give the full specs?
<daftykins> graphics cards don't have chipsets. why would you buy again if you got the same?
<bekks> lesshaste: Experience. Show me one current Intel/AMD CPU which isnt supported :)
<lesshaste> sudormrf, remote file system down?
<Reliant> Intel i7 4780 CPU. GPU is NVIDIA. motherboard isn't 100% final, but I'm thinking Asus Maximus VI Hero
<bekks> daftykins: Of course they do.
<lesshaste> bekks, there are motherboards and gpus will poor support
<daftykins> bekks: nope they have single chips :D
<lesshaste> with
<bekks> daftykins: Which is nonsense, honestly.
<lesshaste> bekks, I am guessing you are new to linux :)
<sudormrf> lesshaste, the server is currently in a remote location.  I am connected back to it via VPN.  interestingly enough I am having the same issue with anything I ssh to from this box to that network.  maybe this box is the issue?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, it sounds like a remote problem
<bekks> lesshaste: If you consider someone with almost 20y experience to be new - yes, I am new.
<daftykins> lesshaste: bekks asked you for something that didn't work at all - not have poor support
<Reliant> Right now, this is what I'm considering:  http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2KrtS
<lesshaste> sudormrf, can you try sshing from somewhere else to the same place?
<lesshaste> daftykins, :)
<sudormrf> lesshaste, somewhere else means different network or different machine?
<daftykins> i'd be leaning toward PC hardware being offtopic
<lesshaste> bekks, the web is full of posts like http://moralvolcano.wordpress.com/2013/04/25/solution-to-amd-unsupported-hardware-watermark-linux-gpu-driver-problem/
<lesshaste> sudormrf, anything that behaves differently :)
<lesshaste> sudormrf, then you will know where the problem is
<daftykins> lesshaste: that's not even a lack of support, now focus on aiding people rather than in-fighting, it's pathetic
<dr_Watson14> in what language drivers for pc is written?
<bekks> lesshaste: And all of those posting do not apply. He said he is going to use the same GPU chipset.
<lesshaste> daftykins, ahem...
<lesshaste> bekks, why bother?
<lesshaste> dr_Watson14, C
<dr_Watson14> Thanks
<sudormrf> lesshaste, well I was just able to get a prompt.  this is very strange.
<sudormrf> trying a different machine.  sec.
<lesshaste> sudormrf, have you done ssh -v ?
<robmillernow> hi...!
<robmillernow> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, and am trying to get it to recognize a video card
<robmillernow> I had no success getting Windows to see the card, so I'm trying Ubuntu.
<bekks> robmillernow: Which card exactly is it?
<robmillernow> it's a Radeon 7950
<sudormrf> lesshaste, yes, but that doesn't show what is happening after the connection takes place
<daftykins> robmillernow: what happened with Windows? that really shouldn't happen
<robmillernow> Windows sees that SOMEthing is plugged in, but doesn't see that it's the Radeon
<bekks> daftykins: Thats basically offtopic in here ;)
<robmillernow> I'm trying to set up this older PC as a scrypt miner.
<daftykins> bekks: sorta, i consider it deductive
<daftykins> ugh mining again
<bekks> robmillernow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<robmillernow> i love Ubuntu -- i've used it to revive my dad's dead laptop...
<robmillernow> And now Ubuntu seems like the best option to get this older PC useful...
<dgersting> Hello all, having a very annoying issue getting the install iso to boot. Is this the right place to ask for help?
<bekks> dgersting: yes.
<robmillernow> thanks bekks -- i'm gonna check out your solution
<dgersting> sweet!  I have a Lenovo V570 laptop. Trying to install 13.10
<daftykins> dgersting: is that new? did it come with windows 8?
<daftykins> dgersting: did you disable secure boot and enable legacy boot within the UEFI/BIOS ?
<dgersting> After the POST, the CD displays the error "Could not open \EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi" error: variable `root` isn't set
<dgersting> daft: I think, looking
<daftykins> yeah it's trying to boot to UEFI mode
<daftykins> dgersting: do you intend to dualboot with Windows 8 or replace it entirely?
<dgersting> planning to just use Ubuntu, I'll probably have a virtualbox setup with win7 for the few things I need full windows for though
<daftykins> dgersting: cool, the above changes are a valid strategy to nuke it and try to get the system to install in legacy mode instead of UEFI then, check out...
<daftykins> !uefi | dgersting
<ubottu> dgersting: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dgersting> The laptop is a few years old, came with win7
<robmillernow> One more question:  I worry that the problem might be that the Radeon card is fried or bad somehow, and I need to eliminate that as a possibility.  is there a way to test that the card is good from within Ubuntu?
<dgersting> daft: thanks for the link, I'll go read that and check back in.  thanks
<robmillernow> no?
<bbba> hi everyone. I have a question about connecting two ubuntu laptops. how can I connect to laptops via wifi so they can comunicate via the shell?
<hid> salut
<bekks> bbba: Connect both to the same wifi network.
<daftykins> bbba: erk, is that really the only solution?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<bbba> can i get a link of resources on how to do so?
<Donald_ET3> Ello! :D
<daftykins> bbba: do you not have wired network ports on these systems and a network cable?
<JokesOnYou77> How can I confirm that sdb is in fact attached via USB?  I'm about to clone a drive and I just want to be certain that sdb is the usb device
<bekks> !wifi | bbba
<ubottu> bbba: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hid> i do you know how to shred a LOT of files? like 780 Mb (14,000 files)
<hid> hi*
<robmillernow> One more question:  I worry that the problem might be that the Radeon card is fried or bad somehow, and I need to eliminate that as a possibility.  is there a way to test that the card is good from within Ubuntu?
<bbba> i don't have network cables. i'd rather connect them with no cables
<bekks> hid: use "shred".
<robmillernow> anyone got any advice for me?
<sk1special> so I installed 12.04 and there was a encryption/password thing i had to generate but i didnt do it, how do i do it now? :]
<daftykins> bbba: i'm sure you would, but it won't be easy. no routers or wireless access points to use?
<bekks> robmillernow: The is no such application that could test a GPU.
<hid> bekks: yes i did it but when i checked 30min later i always had the same size
<bbba> I have a wireless AP/ router
<robmillernow> hmm.  i wonder how one would get a GPU tested for viability, then...?
<bekks> bbba: Then connect both laptops to the wifi.
<lesshaste> sudormrf, right.. I suspect it is the remote server at fault
<lesshaste> sudormrf, some file system problem maybe
<bbba> already done that, but then how do i get them to comunicate?
<daftykins> robmillernow: do you not have the monitor plugged into it? :)
<hid> bekks: shred -uz *
<daftykins> bbba: what do you want to do, share files? and you say both are command line only, no X?
<bekks> robmillernow: one would do that, basically. Either it works, or it doesnt. And "work" does mean: "I can see output on the display device."
<bekks> hid: Well, just wait some more time.
<bbba> I'd like to share files. both have a gui but since I'm trying to learn new things in ubuntu i'd also like to try and comunicate via the shell
<robmillernow> daftykins: no, i'm using the video input built into the motherboard.  I'm trying to set up the Radeon card for scrypt mining.
<sudormrf> lesshaste, how can I verify this?
<robmillernow> ugh, mining again, i know...
<bekks> bbba: Easiest way is scp
<Xuisce1> hi robmillernow
<daftykins> bbba: as bekks says install openssh-server on each and start playing with SSH and SCP
<Xuisce1> robmillernow
<bbba> what is scp?
<daftykins> robmillernow: right, that's why things are going wrong
<daftykins> !scp | bbba
<ubottu> bbba: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Xuisce1> e/query satyanash
<Xuisce1> sorry
<bbba> both laptops are ubuntustudio
<daftykins> robmillernow: you're trying to install drivers for an adapter that isn't actually active
<Xuisce1> I was looking for another user with a S
<cc> hey
<Xuisce1> hey daftykins
<Xuisce1> How do you tab on web chat?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, well.. does it behave the same from every computer you ssh from?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, as we discussed
<Xuisce1> I talked to a user with a s user name
<FloodBot1> Xuisce1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robmillernow> bekks:  yes, but if it doesn't work, it could be the port, or the PCIe riser or other factors.  I'd like to find a way to know if the card's good, so that i can eliminate that possibility
<bbba> I've read that messages can be sent over the shell too
<daftykins> robmillernow: are you absolutely sure that the guide you're following demands the graphics card isn't in use at all by the OS to do this mining you want?
<cc> wuzzup
<Xuisce1> Whats a good clinet ?
<Xuisce1> :)
<bekks> robmillernow: Without having extremely expensive test equipment, there is no such way to test that at home.
<bbba> I've read that messages can be sent over the shell too. been trying to share files and connetc the laptops for days now and still couldn't make it
<bekks> bbba: Then start with connecting to the wifi.
<robmillernow> daftykins:  here's the guide I'm following, and no I'm not absolutely sure of anything: http://highoncoins.com/litecoin-rig/how-to-install-ubuntu-and-optimize-cgminer-for-litecoin-mining-rig/
<Donald_ET3> Xuisce1: What kind of client?
<sudormrf> lesshaste, just tried it from my phone and it worked.  let me try another machine too.
<Xuisce1> ah
<Xuisce1> IRC
<Xuisce1> Donald_ET3:
<robmillernow> bekks: is that extremely expensive test equipment something that PC repair shops have?
<bekks> robmillernow: Most likely no.
<Donald_ET3> This is my first day using IRC, but I am using XChat.
<Xuisce1> ok
<bbba> i can get them to connect to the same wifi. then what?
<daftykins> robmillernow: you're going to want to switch to using the card on your monitor instead of the onboard
<Xuisce1> Donald_ET3:  did you chefk your messages?
<Xuisce1> chck
<Xuisce1> I sent you a PM I think?
<Xuisce1> Im testing this whole thing out
<daftykins> robmillernow: do that before anything else, ok?
<bekks> bbba: ubottu provided you a link which is considered to be a good starting point.
<DeusDeceit> Hello guys, is there a program or a way in general to check if a CD is not damaged without the need to try to install the program in it or copy it's data in general?
<daftykins> DeusDeceit: your CD burning program should have offered a verify option
<robmillernow> daftykins: on the monitor?  i'm not having any trouble seeing the GUI, and the PC's not seeing the Radeon card.  I'm unable to switch it in the monitor because the PC hasn't acknowledged that it's there.
<bekks> DeusDeceit: No. You can use md5sum to check the md5 checksum.
<daftykins> robmillernow: you're not following what i'm saying. i'm saying you need to switch to using the AMD card as the primary, disabling the onboard
<JokesOnYou77> How can I confirm that sdb is in fact attached via USB?  I'm about to clone a drive and I just want to be certain that sdb is the usb device
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: check dmesg
<robmillernow> daftykins: would that be done in the system settings in Ubuntu?
<bekks> robmillernow: No. In the BIOS.
<DeusDeceit> daftykins, so brasero can check it for me?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, How do I do that, and what should I look for?
<bekks> DeusDeceit: Immediately after burning - now it cant do it anymore.
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: type dmesg and look for sdb
<robmillernow> daftykins:  hmm, okay.  and then install the drivers, then switch it back to the default card?  is that what you're suggesting?
<bekks> robmillernow: Dont switch back.
<bekks> robmillernow: Switching back will disable the card.
<sudormrf> lesshaste, the behavior appears to be the same.
<DeusDeceit> Well, this cd is old, otherwise i wouldn't check it for damage, i'm talking about scratches and stuff and if the device can still read it all.
<lesshaste> sudormrf, right.. so it's the remote system
<daftykins> robmillernow: no, nothing to do with ubuntu. power off the computer, change the monitor connection to the card, then power up. if you don't see anything, switch the cable back and use the BIOS to change the setting to prefer the PCI Express graphics card over the onboard / disable the onboard
<lesshaste> sudormrf, can you contact the sysadmin?
<sudormrf> lesshaste, I am the sysadmin
<bekks> DeusDeceit: Then just use ddrescue to copy it, and see wether you get errors.
<sudormrf> lel
<robmillernow> bekks:  But I'm not trying to use the Radeon card for video, just for mining.  Unless the Radeon can both display AND mine at the same time, which doesn't seem feasible
<lesshaste> sudormrf, :)
<lesshaste> sudormrf, then log in and fix it :)
<sudormrf> lesshaste, suppose I were able to log in, how could I fix it?
<bekks> robmillernow: your laptop doesnt seem to support both cards at a time. choose your weapon.
<DeusDeceit> bekks, daftykins thank you guys
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, dmesg | grep sbd gives some wonderful information but nothing to confirm whether it is attached via usb
<daftykins> robmillernow: YES it can do both at once - this is why i suggest this.
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Dont use grep without context. use grep -A 5 -B 5
<lesshaste> sudormrf, oh.. do you have a network file system?
<robmillernow> bekks:  it's a desktop with 2 small PCIe slots and one large one
<lesshaste> sudormrf, you need logs :)
<lesshaste> sudormrf, you can ask on superuser.stackexchange I think
<robmillernow> daftykins: interesting.  thanks.
<bekks> robmillernow: Then use onboard card as primary device, and install the radeon bainry driver as described in the link I gave you.
<sudormrf> lesshaste, not sure I understand your question about network file system.  you mean is it running NFS? I don't believe so.  drives are formatted as EXT4 in samba
<lesshaste> sudormrf, oh that might be the wrong one
<glitsj16> JokesOnYou77: if it is plugged in, run lsusb
<lesshaste> sudormrf, what do you mean in samba?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, is this remote machine a standalone machine?
<sudormrf> lesshaste, not in samba
<lesshaste> sudormrf, I don't know that you are saying now.. sorry
<sudormrf> lesshaste, misspoke.  using samba.  standalone meaning?
<sudormrf> lesshaste, what logs do I need to look for?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, is the remote machine connected to a network in some way?
<JokesOnYou77> bekks, ty, I think that worked.
<sudormrf> lesshaste, yes.  and I was just able to SSH in to it
<sudormrf> lesshaste, I have a prompt.  what should I look for?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, is it connected to any other computer?
<JokesOnYou77> glitsj16, It's plugged in via a USB-> SATA adapter so I could confirm that the adapter was plugged in with a drive attached, I just wanted to make sure that that drive was in fact sdb
<sudormrf> lesshaste, it is connected to a router.
<robmillernow> thanks bekks and daftykins -- i'll try all that and check back
<lesshaste> sudormrf, ok so it is standalone
<lesshaste> sudormrf, you need to learn about system administration... try asking on a stackexchange website about which logs you can keep to diagnose this problem
<lesshaste> sudormrf, and paste your question here :)
<sudormrf> lesshaste, .........I am asking on here because I am looking for help.
<lesshaste> sudormrf, right and I am telling you that you will get better help somewhere else.. irc is only good for questions with simple and short answers
<glitsj16> JokesOnYou77: sure, better confirm before jumping in
<bekks> lesshaste: Thats the wtrong approach in here.
<sudormrf> lesshaste, here is a simple question.  am I at risk for data loss?
<bekks> sudormrf: ...when doing what?
<sudormrf> bekks, well he said this is potentially a file system being broken issue, I am worried that if the file system is broken, files could be lost.  is that incorrect?
<bekks> sudormrf: That correct so far. A broken filesystem may inherit the risk of data loss.
<sudormrf> bekks, so what logs do I need to look at to verify if the file system is broken?
<bekks> sudormrf: No logs, but force a full filesystem check.
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. i have somehow managed to break apt-get on my system.. please see this error.. http://fpaste.org/73493/ what should I do?
<sudormrf> bekks, issue fsck from where?
<bekks> sudormrf: From the host the filesystem is mounted on.
<eranatum_> Can someone tell me how to add multiple vifs to xen domU?
<patarr> has anyone ever done multimonitor set up with discrete GPU along with integrated?
<sudormrf> bekks, let me see if I can get in to do it :S.
<sudormrf> bekks, this system has 6 drives in it.
<sk1special> why does my scroll bar for the chat part of the window keep disappearing
<bekks> sudormrf: Whats the actual error message you got?
<rawrmonster> is there an easy way to find out what the files in /proc are associated with?
<bekks> rawrmonster: They are all associated with processes running.
<bekks> rawrmonster: What is the actual question behind that? :)
<rawrmonster> bekks: i am at the point that i know what the file system /proc is for  and why it is created. But now i am just curious to see what each of the files and folders map to. Just trying to learn my system.
<bekks> rawrmonster: The /proc filesystem hold information about processes running.
<bekks> rawrmonster: It is well documented: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/proc.txt
<sudormrf> bekks, haven't run the fsck yet.  I was reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<rawrmonster> bekks: ooo cool thanks :D
<sudormrf> bekks, I was able to VNC into the box
<bekks> rawrmonster: And the /sys filesystem is relevant too: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/sysfs.txt2
<sudormrf> bekks, how can I check the file system while the drives are mounteD?
<bekks> sudormrf: you cant. That _will_ cause data loss.
<sudormrf> bekks, hmm.  I am stuck I think.  I can't get to the unit physically until tonight.
<rawrmonster> bekks: this documentation is from 2009 is it still relevant or has not much changed since then?
<bekks> rawrmonster: it is still relevant, since nothing has changed since then.
<rawrmonster> bekks: ok thanks again
<bekks> sudormrf: you dont have to get physical access, you have to fsck offline. Booting off a live cd which is attached via the remote console would be enough.
<sudormrf> bekks, question.  the main drive is an ssd and the other 5 are spinning disk drives that are only holding data (no programs).  would the assumption be that I should be checking the main drive for errors should be what I should target first?  would corruption on one of the spinning disk data drives create issues on the main drive?
<sudormrf> bekks, oh.  how can I do that? :S  sorry, this would be the first time I was ever doing something like this.
<coreyfro> Hey.  I am trying to use AVICONV to split a video, but it is not respecting my durration arguement.  WHat's going on? `avconv -ss 00:09:40 -t 00:00:01 -i bob.mp4 -an fred.mp4`
<newbsduser> when i tried to get  with:  date -d "yesterday" "+%d/%b/%Y"  it gives month name turkish. but i want to get it english. i checked env |grep -i locale ... but it s not related with locale i think .. how can i get english month name with date command?
<bekks> sudormrf: which server type is it?
<sudormrf> bekks, it is running ubuntu 12.04.4
<bekks> sudormrf: that doesnt answer my question :) Which make and model is the server?
<sudormrf> bekks, it's home made
<bekks> sudormrf: I guess there is no remote console then - you would know it ;)
<sudormrf> bekks, likely.  would the following command "shutdown -rF now" force an FSCK before boot?
<bekks> sudormrf: No. And without a remote console you have no chance to do something when fsck asks you for repairing stuff. You have to get physical access.
<sudormrf> bekks, http://serverfault.com/questions/62976/fsck-root-filesystem-on-a-remote-machine
<bekks> sudormrf: Still the above applies.
<sudormrf> bekks, :(.  ok.  so...question.  would a data drive that was failing cause this kind of issue, or would it more likely be the system drive?
<bekks> sudormrf: Without the error message you got, I cant answer that question.
<sudormrf> bekks, error message from what? the fsck?
<bekks> sudormrf: No. Something must have happened leading you to suspect a filesystem error.
<daftykins> check SMART info if you suspect the disk
<bekks> daftykins: SMART will not tell you anything about a possibly corrupted filesystem.
<daftykins> no, but if there are any reallocated sectors it could go some way to explaining if things have gone bad
<bekks> daftykins: reallocated sectors are reallocated transparently.
<daftykins> no, but if there are any reallocated sectors it could go some way to explaining if things have gone bad
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I'm trying to find out why a disk that we use for network backup (backuppc) has abysmal performance numbers - it's a Promise DS4600 4-drive  RAID5, and reading/writing large files works as expected (150MB/s) but with backuppc, it goes down to less than 1 MB/s, and the average wait time is 5-6 seconds. Any idea what one could do? The OS is 10.04 LTS, and it's an ext3 filesystem (I know that's bad for backuppc, I did not decide that)
<bekks> daftykins: Not relocated sectors could explain something. Reallocated cant.
<daftykins> oops cursor up fail
<daftykins> but yeah i haven't really been following the convo so my apologies for the interjection O_.
<daftykins> bekks: they can fail to do so too, pending sectors is a common SMART field
<daftykins> i know my hardware (:
<bekks> daftykins: pending sectors are pending, NOT reallocated.
<bekks> daftykins: thats why reallocated sectors cannot explain anything.
<daftykins> bekks: ugh alright, i really meant to look at ALL SMART data not just reallocated, that can still go wrong too
<daftykins> bekks: now pipe down :P
<sudormrf> bekks, ooh.  lesshaste was suggesting it.  what is happening is when I ssh in to my box I successfully authenticate, get the "welcome to ubuntu 12.04...." message, but I get no prompt.
<sudormrf> bekks, ssh from a remote location
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: is this every time?
<lesshaste> sudormrf, really I would just paste a question saying "what logs can I look at to diagnose when I ssh in to my box I successfully authenticate, get the "welcome to ubuntu 12.04...." message, but I get no prompt."
<lesshaste> sudormrf, it will be so much easier :)
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, nearly everytime now.
<lesshaste> sudormrf, try sshing in as different users
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: have you modified the motd, or .profile, /etc/profile or anything like that?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, no.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: if you can get in, start by looking at /var/log/syslog
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I can VNC in to the box just fine.  ssh is doing this.  from my phone using remoter it pops the prompt right away
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ok
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, anything specific I should be looking for?
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: anything odd and repeated that match the times of your login attempts. nothing in particular tho
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ok.  looks like I am now having issues getting in with VNC as well.  let me see if my phone can connect.
<Kazam> hi
<gregor3005> hi, is there a way to downgrade to kernel < 3.4 and xorg 1.12 with ubuntu 13.10? i want to use the 3d acceleration on my old ati rv620 chip on my laptop and it looks very bad that any driver supports it under lates ubuntu. my question is because i found this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware#Older_RadeonHD_.28Catalyst_Legacy_13.1_.26_Open_Source.29
<Kazam> Ukraine or Russia
<yonutzp86> hi
<yonutzp86> i need help whit sopcast player
<hitsujiTMO> gregor3005: no, you'd have to install 12.04.0... thats the last time ati legacy is supported
<yonutzp86> i have it installed but it won't run anymore
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | Kazam
<ubottu> Kazam: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gregor3005> hitsujiTMO: ok, then i wipe my laptop :-) thx for the fast answer
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, well poop.  I am almost certain something is broken at this point.
<yonutzp86> i have Elementary OS Luna 64 bit
<hitsujiTMO> !eos | yonutzp86
<whod> can anyone recremmend some good preschool games/activies? except gcompris and childsplay packages?
<hitsujiTMO> !elementary | yonutzp86
<ubottu> yonutzp86: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: is this a fresh install ? or has it been running for a while?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, running for a while
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: is there another machine there that you can ssh into? to see if its an issue with the vpn
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, at the same location with a different VPN? no.  other boxes to ssh in to at the same location = yes, but it would be going over the same tunnel.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, actually I just found something in the log.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, "EXT4-fs (sda1): INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem"
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, "EXT4-fs (sda1): write access will be enabled during recovery" "recovery complete" "mounted filesystem with ordered data mode"
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: sda4 has physical errors. check the smart data.
<hitsujiTMO> ahh wait ok
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: check smart info at least.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I have nagios monitoring SMART, but I will check myself as well.  still scrolling through the log
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, hmm.. perhaps it is the tunnel.  I have an IPSec tunnel setup as well and I am having no problems (right now anyway) connecting using that tunnel.
<denis__> salut
<denis__> si je veux me connecter sur mon portable a distance qu'est-ce que je dois savoir ?
<hitsujiTMO> !fr | denis__
<ubottu> denis__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, something is wrong with DNS though.  this box is serving as the DNS server.
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | denis__
<ubottu> denis__: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<denis__> I am sorry
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: how do you know something is wrong, whats happening?
<denis__> i quit this canal i talk french sorry
<_alexandru> hello
<_alexandru> i install ubuntu :) and i want to know if i use HDMI why the sound not work in tv?
<Kazam> Ky
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, with DNS? because the dhcp reservation names I have setup aren't working but the IP addresses are
<fbicknel> quit
<optirun> Hello, I was here a day or two ago trying to get my Nvidia GeForce with Optimums running on the newest 12.04 . I've since reinstalled to repair the damage done by x-edgers and I'd like some help getting my cards to work.
<asdf-> i want to create a ubuntu server for only running mysql... does anyone know of a guide for only running one service?
<asdf-> how to tune it, etc., etc.
<solsTiCe_> hi. anyone got problem with usb  with 13.10 ? I got an inspiron 15 (3521) and the mouse usb/wireless stops responding repeatdly for 5 seconds. and come back up;  just a minute ago before reboot, I couldn't get my android phone to show up the sual "mount as usb" . no usb at all was working
<optirun> I'd like to get my Nvidia GeForce 740M working with nvidia-prime. The lspci output is as follows (lspci | grep 'VGA\|3D'): 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208M [GeForce GT 740M] (rev a1)
<solsTiCe_> seems to happen most on battey and may be not while on sector
<elladeea> Hi
<elladeea> i need some advices about my gnome interface
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: can you pastebin the output of: dig google.com
<elladeea> how to personalize
<optirun> !gnome | elladeea
<ubottu> elladeea: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: have you install nvidia-331 and nvidia-prime ?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO, Not yet, I didn't want to risk messing anything up.
<optirun> hitsujiTMO, Should I do that now and reboot to see what happens?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: you'll be fine as long as you don't add in the ppa's again :P    yup install them and reboot away
<elladeea> optirun, thanks
<elladeea> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<elladeea> how i disable quest session?
<optirun> elladeea,run "sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -l false" without quotes in a terminal
<solsTiCe_> I have installed laptop-mode-tools but removed it a little time after. gcould there sill a problem because of this as it only happens on battery ?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Alright, I installed,  rebooted and now lightdm dosen't load and it comes up with "System in low graphics mode"
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: pop open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arooni-mobile> hey folks im trying to get a keyboard to work;  i'm seeing this error message: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled .... when i try to plug in the keyboard.  what can i do now?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: I'm down on the tty's, but alright :P.
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851752/
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: cool. also: dmesg | pastebinit
<elladeea> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<optirun> dmesg | pastebinit
<solsTiCe_> oh no I did not uninstall it yet. I mean laptop-mode-tools
<optirun> elladeea: You can /msg ubottu to ask him questions :P.
<optirun> elladeea: So /msg ubottu wine will make ubottu message you with whats above.
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851759/
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Just noticed that I forgot the exec -o in above haha. Anyway, there are the two logs.
<elladeea> thanks :P
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, are you looking for something specific in the dig result?
<elladeea> I am new in linux and i want to try to learn
<optirun> elladeea: Google is your best friend then.
<elladeea> becouse windows is a little su** :P
<elladeea> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: what dns server its going thru
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851768/
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ok.  let me try it.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks im trying to get a keyboard to work;  i'm seeing this error message: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled .... when i try to plug in the keyboard.  what can i do now?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, it went through the primary DNS server at my place
<StephenS> the lowest pwr the better wi-fi?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. 331 doesn't seem to want to load the kernel module for some bizarre reason. sudo apt-get purge nvidia-331 nvidia-prime nvidia-settings && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rawrmonster> bekks: is there a similar page like the one you linked to me for /proc but explaining acpi interrupts under the /sys directory?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau | pastebinit
<rawrmonster> bekks: because when i looked it up on google all i can find is about gpe storms
<elladeea> i use Xchat is oky?
<elladeea> or is other more best?
<irelandm> Hello all!  Long time no see!  (well, so long, probably no one here is the same as back then ... we're talkin like, 2010 or something).
<elladeea> to personalize the theme etc
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, suggestions?
<robmillernow> is there a place where I can help Ubuntu write "help" documents that make ANY sense to the average computer-using human????
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: you may be right with the dns issue then. you'll really need to get to the machine physically to see whats going on
<robmillernow> The help docs are so full of insider computer jargon that it's hard to know what the words and sentences mean.
<optirun> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<hitsujiTMO> !itsawiki | robmillernow
<ubottu> robmillernow: It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<k1l_> robmillernow: try the wiki? wiki.ubuntu.com
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Says its empty
<irelandm> robmillernow: haha, I feel ya!  To start with, you can edit the wiki; but you can also post on UbuntuForums.org
<k1l_> robmillernow: i bet the really really appreciate some help there
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, any suggestions for what else I should be looking for?
<irelandm> Long-time Ubuntu user here ... ran into some trouble with my Radeon driver.  I've tried the purge on all of the various Ubuntu help docs (I've done this in the past, with good success).  This time, however, it seems like the Open Source driver is not operating properly.  Can someone remind me of what I am missing?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. reboot and make sure its back to its original state and then try it with nvidia-319
<robmillernow> i can't edit what i don't understand!!  I love Ubuntu -- I do.  and it wants to TRY to be accessible to the average user, but just one thin onionskin layer underneath is a massive ton of crap that makes NO SENSE to people like me, who've used Windows and Mac their entire lives...
<robmillernow> it's MADDENING!!!!
<elladeea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<irelandm> robmillernow: well, start with something specific.  Pick a help page you are having trouble with understanding, and talk about it here or on the forums.
<k1l_> robmillernow: well, talk to the guys from the wiki and the help documents. i bet they need a helping hand. that stuff doesnt write itself
<geovane-nt> Olá bom dia
<robmillernow> Okay, this one:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<irelandm> robmillernow: LOL you couldn't pick a small one, could you ... o.O
<robmillernow> 1.1 step 1 says go to AMD website.
<robmillernow> okay.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, curious if it has to do with where I am currently at
<k1l_> robmillernow: no. install "fglrx" package and reboot
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: its the tunnel is what i'd suspect if its something like that
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: nvidia-319 installs nvidia-331 as a dependency. I have not enabled any extra x-org repos.
<elladeea> why i try to install MultiArch: aptitude why bluez-alsa:i386
<robmillernow> k1l_:  No, step 1.1.1 says go to AMD Website.
<k1l_> robmillernow: that 1.1 part is for checking if amd is still supporting a driver for your card.  that is described
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ok :).  I am still scanning through the syslog
<robmillernow> yes, but EVEN STEP 2 of part 1.1 makes very little sense.
<k1l_> robmillernow: yes, read what is says: "check if amd still makes a driver for you"
<k1l_> robmillernow: 1.2.1 is for you gettting to know which exact video card you got.
<elladeea> but : Unable to find a reason to install bluez-alsa:i386.
<elladeea> I want to install Skype
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: And restarting lightdm with 319 (and 331) installed gives me the same low graphics thing.
<robmillernow> Step 2 says: Enter your graphic card details. You may check this at the terminal:
<k1l_> robmillernow: just stay some time in here and you will see how often people dont know what card they got
<robmillernow> check WHAT at the terminal?
<irelandm> robmillernow: I'll PM you, hold on ...
<robmillernow> Check my Graphic card details at the terminal??
<k1l_> robmillernow: no need for CAPS!!!11111111
<k1l_> robmillernow: enter the highlighted command into you terminal and press enter. its not rocket sience
<k1l_> *science
<robmillernow> the caps are out of frustration with Ubuntu's accessiblity bumping right up against its extreme obtuseness...
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: i see. some wthing weird going on there. have you run the install?
<optirun> !shout " robmillernow
<ubottu> optirun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<irelandm> robmillernow: I sent you a private message.
<optirun> !shout | robmillernow
<ubottu> robmillernow: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<robmillernow> yes, but then it gives you a page of unknowable crap noise that tells me nothing.
<k1l_> robmillernow: i am trying to help you. but just giving me that attitude is not gonna help anyone
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: I have, I've installed nvidia-319, and it installed 331 as well. After doing so, it puts me in low graphics mode. If I remove them, it dosen't.
<elladeea> Hi, if i have in network a partition ( is another ubuntu with samba ) how i mount that partition in my linux?
<robmillernow> i'm not giving you attitude.  i just wish that Ubuntu were as accessible as the people who made it seem to think it is.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: and you have rebooted, not just restarted x?
<k1l_> robmillernow: if you dont want help and just want to rant and flame go away! this is a help channel full of volunteers
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: I rebooted after purging. I'll reboot now after installing
<robmillernow> i'm not ranting.  help files should help.
<robmillernow> not compound confusion.  that's what windows is for.
<k1l_> robmillernow: it is helping, its not my, ubuntus or the help sites fault if you cant read
<robmillernow> i can read, and i've been using computers for over 20 years.
<irelandm> k1l_: chill bro, you don't have to attack the guy.
<k1l_> robmillernow: paste the output of that command into a pastebin and show the link in here so we can have look
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, FYI, it says that /dev/sda is passing smart checks
<p3rsist> Im using an ssh private key with password but then I want to run ssh under root but it asks for the password... because seahorse has only added it for the user not for root. How can I add it for root?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, and both ssh and VNC are working over the tunnel thought to be faulty
<robmillernow> it says "Identify whether your AMD graphics card model series is supported by the fglrx driver. If your AMD graphics card series is in there, then proceed to the next section."  without doing a pastebin and asking you people here, how am i supposed to know what to look for in that page of output?
<sudormrf> not sure what is going on at this point TBH lol
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: No change after reboot - still in low graphics mode.
<k1l_> p3rsist: dont run it as root.
<k1l_> p3rsist: you can give the user to ssh with ssh user@server
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: dpkg -L nvidia-331 | pastebinit
<robmillernow> and if my card is not "in there", i'm not to proceed to the next section?  what am i then to do?  these documents assume a lot with out explaining their assumptions
<k1l_> robmillernow: look at that output. it includes the exact details of your car
<k1l_> *card
<irelandm> robmillernow: You are looking for a line that says something like this:  VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks XT [Radeon HD 6670] [1002:6758] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]
<irelandm> The give-away is the part where it says "Radeon HD 6670"
<robmillernow> ireland:  thank you.  no such line or anything reading Radeon.
<k1l_> robmillernow: i am offering you help. if you continue to rant that is not helping anyone
<p3rsist> k1l_, Im using rsync to sync remote and local folders under root. Therefore I need to run rsync with sudo... You get my problem?
<k1l_> !paste | robmillernow
<ubottu> robmillernow: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, hmm.  vnc is not accepting any keyboard input from any system.
<k1l_> robmillernow: show that output to us.
<robmillernow> it's on the machine in the other room.  stand by.
<k1l_> p3rsist: ok
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Sorry - had to help someone with something. Back now.
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851856/
<irelandm> robmillernow: mmm, silly question, maybe, but did it scroll off the screen?  Use the pastebin that k1l_ is recommending and then we can help narrow it down.  And then if we get good info, you can submit an update or suggestion to the help page in order to make it better.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: can you get physical access to the server?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, not until later tonight
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: what do you get with: sudo modprobe nvidia-331
<cristian_c> Hi
<irelandm> Umm, IRC question ... how do I mute all the join/quit messages?  It's really distracting.
<k1l_> irelandm: which client?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Nothing
<elladeea> Huh, In my skype the microphone not work
<elladeea> at sound display me : pulsed
<irelandm> k1l_: web client via Chrome ... I'll try an irssi command ...
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<k1l_> irelandm: hmm, dont know about those webclient stuff
<elladeea> pulseAudio
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: lspci -knn | pastebinit
<user1> my skype does not list all my contact i usually see on my windows/andriod
<irelandm> k1l_: yeah, me neither.  the irssi command didn't seem to do anything just FYI
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851876/
<p3rsist> k1l_, so you have any idea how to make rsync not ask for the private key password if I run it as root?
<p3rsist> (with sudo)
<LadyBug> Any X gurus here? I have 12.04 LTS headless system with ATI drivers from AMD. I need to get X running for GPU temp monitoring but startx fails with "fglrx(0): The graphics processor is already set to console mode, set X mode fail. Cannot start X."
<hitsujiTMO> optirun cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep nouveau | pastebinit
<k1l_> LadyBug: dont ue startx, start lightdm
<irelandm> LadyBug: I can't answer your precise question, but I believe there is GPU temperature sensing via the ADL_SDK package.  It might be part of the modern AMD drivers, but I figure I'd throw that out there.
<LadyBug> irelandm: Yes, I have those installed already and compiled into my cgminer (yeah, this is a mining rig). But they don't work if X is not running.
<p3rsist> I mean I want to use rsync with sudo but still make sure the connection to ssh is made with the current user
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851897/
<irelandm> LadyBug: aha LOL, I had the same issue.  By the way, don't use CGminer any more, they are dropping GPU support.  Go with SGminer which is the official -Scrypt fork of cgminer.
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Whoops, computer sleeped and messed up. Did I miss any messages?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, rebooted the machine and now VNC is accepting keyboard input.
<sudormrf> dns is still messed up though
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok, try purging nvidia-prime. then sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.   then try going the bumblebee route.
<k1l_> p3rsist: you need to put the roots key onto the server, too. if you connect with sudo, which is not your user
<LadyBug> k1l_: Well, that got X going, now I feel a bit D'oh. Thanks.  Although the original ati problems continue...
<optirun>  hitsujiTMO Alright, Done
<k1l_> LadyBug: yes, startx is an old habbit. ubuntu wants to start x with the *dm, which is lightdm
<kaiz> \join #python
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: reboot and give it a try
<elladeea> :((
<elladeea> what driver audio recomanded me?
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Back
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. back to normal desktop?
<irelandm> LadyBug: I think we Radeon users really need to storm the AMD headquarters with pitchforks and torches ... the real problem is how bad their "official" driver arrangement is.  If they let the Linux gurus open the code, we could have it integrated in a heartbeat.
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Everything works again
<LadyBug> irelandm: I agree.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ok. gotta test out bumblebee now. sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && optirun glxheads | pastebinit
<optirun>  hitsujiTMO Should I install bumbleebee now? or no?
<optirun> Error on display  - Unable to open display
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851951/
<StephenS> the lower PWR the better wi-fi signal, right?
<IRCChatInfo> Info about irc please read it http://p.pw/DLV
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: ahh, you have not yet. ok, yup install: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Rebooted, desktop loaded up
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: open the terminal and run: optirun glxheads
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851988/
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: cannot access secdonary gpi
<optirun> gpu*
<jjavaholic> I used Gnome 3 once just to try it again having switched back to Unity.  with that done some apps global menu items are greyed out is there a bug report for this?
<jjavaholic> or a fix for it
<elladeea> Hi, i go a course about javascript , php . html what is the best editor text for those?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: pastebinit /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia
<k1l_> jjavaholic: depends on how you "switched". if it was with a ppa use ppa-purge to get those packages removed that will make trouble
<optirun> Unable to read from: /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf.nvidia
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851993/
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Whoops haha.
<jjavaholic> unity wasn't working for a while so I logged into gnome3 for a while to fix it.
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: in that file uncomment the line: # BusID "PCI:01:00:0"
<optirun>  hitsujiTMO
<optirun>  hitsujiTMO, done :P
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: sudo service bumblebee restart
<koalinux> hello
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: or maybe: sudo service bumblebeed restart
<optirun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852014/
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: Yup, its rendering.
<optirun> hitsujiTMO: But now I have to run everything from the command line? Or can I make optirun default?
<hitsujiTMO> optirun: you can modify the .desktop files and prepend optirun to them.    so edit the steam.desktop file and and make it: optirun steam
<optirun>  
<optirun>  hitsujiTMO I don't use steam, mostly its for Vmware, FreeCAD and various work software, but I'll give it a shot and hope its better in 14.04
<robmillernow> k1l_ : hey, K...  thanks for all you're doing, sincerely.  i don't mean to be a pissbucket.
<robmillernow> you're fighting the good fight.
<optirun>   
<elladeea> is so nice ubuntu
<zykotick9> Ottawa University, or one of it's buildings anyways
<k1l_> robmillernow: i am fine, thanks. just focus on the goal, and not on the sometimes hard way :)
<koalinux> hello, (sorry for my english) does anyone know how ubuntu 13.10 get usb remote controls working? I can't understand how my remote control works without lirc
<k1l_> koalinux: the usb-plug does all the work?
<koalinux> k1l_, i have just plugged my mceusb and it works
<LadyBug> Why would aticonfig claim it needs X running, when X is indeed running?
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, just got my new Laptop with Intel 4600 Graphics - can't install Ubuntu - getting black screen before install. can't find any solution
<ANN-TechCoder> anyone had that issue ?
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: are you rinning it from tty1? or with sudo?
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | ANN-TechCoder
<ubottu> ANN-TechCoder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ANN-TechCoder> Yeah. does not work :(
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: From ssh session "DISPLAY=:0 sudo aticonfig --odgt"
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: use gksudo
<hitsujiTMO> ANN-TechCoder: what version of ubuntu?
<ANN-TechCoder> 13.10
<KiNgMaR> is there any guide on packaging a GTK+ application so that Ubuntu and possibly other Debian derivate users can install/use it nicely?
<Anuska> Hi, if i have samba file sharing in other PC, how i add a map in my ubuntu?
<Anuska> to access
<ANN-TechCoder> I knoew, it is a Intel Graphics issue. But there is no good info on the net. Nothing helped :(
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: Well, gksudo doesn't help. The computer is headless, I have no monitor attached but I need X working.
<gordonjcp> LadyBug: what are you trying to do?
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: you need an xsession to run ati config. are you just trying to create an xorg.conf?
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: No, I have a xorg.conf, but I need to use aticonfig, which needs X.
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: you you need to be running an xsession then.
<LeDragon> Hey, I'm hoping to get some assistance with my new install of Ubuntu 13.10 on my Asus ROG G750J laptop. Everything's fine except I can't use the function keys (Fn+F5 &Fn+F6) to change brightness. I couldn't change the brightness at all until I installed the Nvidia driver, I can change the brightness now only using the xbacklight command. Might anybody here have some suggestions? Thanks.
<gordonjcp> LadyBug: what are you using aticonfig for on a headless box?
<Anuska> Hi, help !!!! i need some help ... the wifi  of my laptop ( where is the led ----- ) if is traffic on network do ( blue - red , blue - red )
<LadyBug> gordonjcp: I have a headless 12.04 mining rig and I need the ATI temperature sensors to work. Which needs X.
<Anuska> how i disable to not give that? becouse i think i will burn
<juanchos77> hi
<juanchos77> hola
<gordonjcp> LadyBug: sounds like a pretty hideous overhead for a temperature sensor
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: you need to be running an xsession anyway to mine on an ati gpu
<LadyBug> gordonjcp: Well, all the mining is done in the GPU so the CPU is idle.
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: Well, I have gotten pure mining to work without X, but not the temperature sensing in cgminer.
<gordonjcp> LadyBug: yeah
<gordonjcp> LadyBug: frankly ATI support in Linux is somewhat south of abysmal
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: is your setup something like this: http://silverlinux.blogspot.ie/2013/10/minimal-headless-opencl-cgminer-on.html ?
<nixnine> hello
<nixnine> am i here?
<hitsujiTMO> !topic | nixnine
<ubottu> nixnine: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cylix> a
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: Pretty much. Base system 12.04 desktop, though. Drivers from AMD, version 13.12.
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: then its using an xsession
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: but run an xsession in vnc or something to use aticonfig
<hitsujiTMO> s/but/just
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: ... except that I don't have the xdm... I also modified grub to start in text mode. When I got the miner working, I did not have X running.
<LadyBug> Now that I have the lightdm working, mining stopped working.
<treehouse> Hi. As I've understood it, by my uni professor, you don't want to run skype without a sandbox. But how do you do that in linux?
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: whatever way you are calling cgminer. its firing up its own xsession. its not an interactive xsession, but its still an xsession. do you need aticonfig to be running, or is it just to change a setting?
<Ben64> treehouse: you could run it in virtualbox, but that's not very efficient
<funkster> need some help, when i have my wired connect, inetnet access if fine, when i connect wireless dhcp seems to add to the route table and i can access internet over wired eth0, im using ping -I eth0 yahoo.com and it "destination host unavailable" do i need to add a new route for eth0 or something?
<treehouse> especially when your hardware doesn't support it :3
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: Ahh, I didn't know that cgminer would fire its own xsession. I don't actually need aticonfig itself, I would just need cgminer to see the temperature sensors. Currently the miner works but does not see the ADL stuff. And no, it's not a compile time issue. cgminer compiles clean and ADL enabled. The ADL sensor bits just do not work. And I started debugging this by trying to figure out why aticonfig doesn't work.
<xip> I couldn't get dual boot working on my new laptop with Windows 8 pre-installed. It's like they try to make it impossible. -- my solution... wipe the hdd
<xip> and get ubuntu for life
<funkster> this is my "route -n" http://pastebin.com/yL2SkT7U - how do i make eth0 accessible to the internet, when i dhcp my wlan0 is makes it inaccessible - anyone know?
<TJ-> funkster: You've got 2 devices routing 192.168.10.0/24 ... confusing the kernel.
<crunch-choco> guys, can anyone advise me some package to better manage my cpu temperature? (i'm on laptop)
<TJ-> funkster: Configure wlan0 to *not* set a default route
<funkster> funkster: would that be in /etc/network/interfaces, or?
<hitsujiTMO> LadyBug: you should fire up aticonfig in some sort of interactive xsession, whether its thru vnx or what not. see if that can see the temps. also check if lm-sensors can read the temps
<LadyBug> hitsujiTMO: Thanks for the hint, will do that tomorrow.
<treehouse> are wine-executed programs completely isolated?
<speaker1234> need a recommendation on an ftp server
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: no
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: :( .. can I do anything to prevent skype form doing nasty things? I just want it to do what I expect it to do and nothing more than that. In other words: isolate it from the rest of the system. Can I just run it as a user which only have access to a certain directory?
<Jef91> Anyone know if there are precompiled current packages for running systemd on Ubuntu 12.04?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I have some interesting discoveries.  still don't have physical access, but interesting discoveries that I would like to get your thoughts on.
<litropy> When I'm connected to my LAN (via ethernet; my LAN doesn't have Internet) and also connected to my router (which does have Internet) using my wifi card, it seems networkmanager ignores wifi and instead tries to get Internet from my LAN. In other words, when I'm connected to both, I don't have Internet.
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: nope. but i doubt skype would be doing nasty things anyway
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: fire away
<TJ-> litropy: You need to configure *only* the WiFi interface to set a default route
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, thanks.  so whenever I connect to it using a program like remoter or remmina it works fine.  it connects and I see the prompt.  whenever I use just the terminal it will connect and authenticate, but it fails to give me the prompt.
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I don't know if it means much, but yeah.  that is what I have discovered so far.
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: have you configured sshd beyond the basics?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I have not.
#ubuntu 2014-02-01
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I presume you mean on the server.
<TJ-> sudormrf: That sounds like, on the remote system, the client's entry in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys as a command prefix, such as "sleep XXXX ..."
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: yup
<sudormrf> hmm.  let me look.
<TJ-> sudormrf: s/as a/has a/
<sudormrf> TJ-, the only thing I see in ~/.ssh is known_hosts.
<sudormrf> let me have a look at that file
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: have you modified ANY of the .files in your $HOME ?
<Anuska> HI, if i add this manual:
<Anuska> sudo mount -t cifs //myserver_ip_address/myshare ~/mnt -o username=samb_user,noexec
<Anuska> how i add this to be automated if i reboot the linux?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ~?.ssh/authorized_keys is on ther server
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, I have not.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: sudormrf: For example, I use it for remote-relays with "command="sleep 604800" ssh-rsa AAAAB...." to prevent the ssh proxy from disconnecting through inactivity
<Neytiri> hi i am havinga issue with my system unexpectidly rebooting
<sudormrf> TJ-, the only file I see is "known_hosts" and it looks to be encrypted
<Neytiri> how do i figurt out why
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: pastebin the contents of /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: are you using password auth or key auth?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, password.
<TJ-> sudormrf: That is on the server? I'm referring to the user's $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys *on the server*
<sudormrf> TJ-, correct.  let me check again
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: ahh, thats why there's no authorized_keys then
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, oh.  haha
<TJ-> sudormrf: aha!. OK, have you connected using "ssh -vvvv .... " to get maxium debug output? And have you checked the server's "/var/log/auth.log" ?
<Neytiri> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/33iDvskP
<sudormrf> TJ-, let me check the /var/log/auth.log
<sudormrf> TJ-, I have been using -vT when connecting to see what is happening, but that only shows up until the point the authentication takes place. after that I see the "welcome to ubuntu...." message and the message about updates and that is it.  the prompt doesn't show up.
<TJ-> sudormrf: That is the server's MOTD, generated by pam-motd
<TJ-> sudormrf: So you're getting into PAM, but I wonder if its getting out?
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: last time I installed skype, it installed some bloatcrap on firefox. I didn't order that. Who knows what else it does. I just want to keep it out of the rest of the system (it has no business there).
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: just do an "advanced" setup or whatever they call it these days and don't install the addons
<sudormrf> TJ-, that's called PAM?  good to know :).  Yeah, it looks like I am getting in to PAM but it is getting stuck.
<TJ-> sudormrf: Pluggable Authentication Modules
<sudormrf> TJ-, good to know! :).  So yeah, is there a PAM log? or something along those lines?
<TJ-> sudormrf: So, focus on increasing the verbosity of server-side logging into auth.log
<hitsujiTMO> sudormrf: to be sure: cat /etc/update-motd.d/* | pastebinit
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: is the current session just after a crash?
<sudormrf> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852359/
<Neytiri> ?
<sudormrf> TJ-, how can I increase the verbosity of the logging in auth.log?
<Neytiri> i grabed the full syslog file after i got back in
<TJ-> sudormrf: To see what modules are being run, in what order, look at "/etc/pam.d/login"
<ANN-TechCoder> Guys, anyone using 14.04 Daly Bilds already ?
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | ANN-TechCoder
<ubottu> ANN-TechCoder: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ANN-TechCoder> I know. All I am asking if anyone has it installed and using Daly Builds ?
<Anuska> ANYONE? if i want to add to mount automated samba file from other ubuntu in my ubuntu...
<Anuska> what i need to config, becouse if i add //ip .... in fstab not work
<sudormrf> TJ-, checking
<jtane> hello, i am trying to use ip l2tp on ubuntu 13.10, but it always returns "error talking to the kernel"
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: i mean your current run of the system started at: Jan 31 18:55:33    is this just after a crash? or was this after a normal shutdown?
<Neytiri> jsut after a crash
<hitsujiTMO> ANN-TechCoder: any chat or anything related to trusty is in #ubuntu+1
<Neytiri> wait that might be from a reboot
<Neytiri> looking at the time difference
<jtane> anyone had any luck using l2tp on saucy?
<sudormrf> Anuska, you should be able to use an IP address in fstab
<Anuska> yes
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: can you pastebin an earlier syslog then please. they should be stored as /var/log/syslog.1, /var/log/syslog.2.gz, etc...
<Anuska> but what is the line
<Anuska> here: //myserver_ip_address/myshare  /media/samba_share  cifs  noauto,credentials=/etc/samba/user,noexec  0 0
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: I just dont' trust them.
<Anuska> but... not have /etc/samba/user in this computer becouse is other computer with ubuntu
<sudormrf> Anuska, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026501
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: if you can run it with a restricted user anyway, it shouldn't be able to affect your system, should it? (assuming it's not trying to use any exploits to do that)
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: lol. there's no real way of sandboxing it, so unfortunately you will have to trust them
<Anuska> /netstore/disk1 /media/disk1 smbfs dmask=777,username=username,password=password 0 0
<Anuska> thanks
<sudormrf> Anuska, you need to replace netstore with your disk info
<Anuska> yes but! if someone type: cat /etc/fsdab
<Anuska> see the password is in clear text
<sudormrf> Anuska, I am going to show you how to prevent that.  sec.
<mxplea> hello, I am wondering if somebody can help me install Ubuntu to a partition on a Windows system.  I just made a 30 gig partition and I don't really have access to a USB stick or CD/DVD. Is there any way I can install Ubuntu to this partitioned drive from within Windows?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: no, it should not be able to effect the main system. but could potentially write anything in userspace
<sudormrf> Anuska, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806455
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: :(
<koalinux> bye
<Anuska> let me see sudormrf
<Neytiri> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852389/
<sudormrf> TJ-, I had a look at that file, but it doesn't look out of the ordinary to me.
<TJ-> sudormrf: I forgot, for ssh, it's "/etc/pam.d/sshd" ... but that is for your information, to get an idea of which modules are running in which order. If you know MOTD is running to completion then you can focus on the modules listed after it, to identify the fault
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: ok. lots of apps crashing before the restart
<hochmeister> what are some projects that use upstart. I'm trying to package a project that uses it and I'd like to take a look at some examples.
<hochmeister> oops, that was supposed to be a question...
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: seems to be an issue with the swap maybe
<sudormrf> TJ-, checking. :).
<Neytiri> how can i fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: ok. can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<hitsujiTMO> hochmeister: plenty of examples in /etc/init
<Neytiri> http://pastebin.com/5wrT0Tcv
<TJ-> sudormrf: To debug, you can add the option "debug" to the commands, e.g.  "session    optional     pam_motd.so debug # [1]"  and so on for other modules
<Anuska> yay
<Anuska> but ubuntu not have root
<Anuska> password for root
<hochmeister> hitsujiTMO, shamefully I remembered this immediately after asking
<sudormrf> Anuska, not sure what you mean?
<sudormrf> TJ-, is there a log that this stuff would be reflected in?
<Anuska> i need to set a password to root?
<Anuska> or no?
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: are you using a lot of memory when the crah happens?
<TJ-> !root | Anuska
<ubottu> Anuska: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hochmeister> I'm having a small problem with debuild. it's generating rc-style init scripts along with pre&post install and a prerm script. It is not creating a postrm script, which generates a lintian error, and looks like it is appending the postrm routine to the postinst script.
<Anuska> yes
<TJ-> sudormrf: "/var/log/auth.log"
<nobitanobi> How can I run PHP files (a whole Project that I have in /home/novita/MyProject) that are not in /var/www ?
<Neytiri> yes, i am using it to host minecraft servers
<hochmeister> nobitanobi, symlink to your document root, or use the userdir module.
<sudormrf> TJ-, oh.  the PAM logs to that log too.  ic :).
<Anuska> mount error(13): Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> nobitanobi: symlink /home/novita/MyProject to /var/www/MyProject          or create a virtual host
<Anuska> sudo mount -a
<Anuska> !?
<TJ-> sudormrf: P-Authentication-M ---> "auth".log ... there's a clue in the name :)
<nobitanobi> hitsujiTMO, ok.
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: what if i chroot and then run skype as a restricted binary?
<nobitanobi> hitsujiTMO, how can I find out about virtual hosts in order to do this?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: you can still escape a chroot
<nobitanobi> I fail to see how to Google that
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: i think you're over thinking the situation. if you're really feel that bad about it, run it in a virtual machine
<hochmeister> nobitanobi, you really don't have to setup a vhost. you can also use userdir: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: but only if you do that explicitly, right? like "escape chroot" (why would skype do that)?
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: I'm paranoid :3.
<hitsujiTMO> nobitanobi: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<nobitanobi> ok guys. I will take a look at mod_userdir
<nobitanobi> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: why would skype do anything to "infect" your system? :P
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: I don't think it would. But my experience is that installations do more than just dropping an executable in a directory.
<Anuska> sudormrf, TJ-  i need to add some password in .cifscredentials  ? not work with password from linux?
<Anuska> if is the same user
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: first thing i'd do is run memtest
<Anuska> & pass
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: btw, what did you mean by exiting chroot?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: yes, but there's an advanced setup for skype that allows you to stop that
<Neytiri> its a vmware virtual machine, does that still apply?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: you can escape a chroot, via /dev or other means
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: do you actually have 24GB of ram for the VM?
<granjero> hi, i´m installing GNUHealth on Ubuntu server 12.04 and in some point at the tutorial says to type this command. "source $HOME/.gnuhealthrc" how do I get out of the blue state that command make me enter in.
<granjero> thanks in advancew
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: I don't trust those 'advanced' setups anymore xD. I did that with iTunes, but my laptop was all over my university LAN. "*bad word*s computer" showed up on pretty much every mac and iPhone connected to that network.
<granjero> excuse my english.
<Anuska> Is anyone here how use VNC to connect UBUNTU to Debian?
<granjero> installing over ubuntu server i386 12.04
<simonhfc> sera
<Neytiri> the server has 32
<hitsujiTMO> Neytiri: and are you over committing memory? if not i'd run memtest from a live cd on the host
<simonhfc> buona sera
<Neytiri> i only have 24 assigned to the vm tho
<sudormrf> Anuska, when you chown the file you should be OK
<treehouse> Anuska: simple. You just install a VNC server on the Debian computer, and connect via a VNC client from the ubuntu computer. No hazzle.
<Neytiri> i'll give it a try
<Anuska> yes treehouse
<Anuska> i install vns erv
<sudormrf> TJ-, this is such a strange problem LOL.  I am looking at these things thinking "why aren't you workinG?!" curious to see what happens when I get home.
<Anuska> vnc11serve some of that is running on debian
<Anuska> and in ubuntu i have ssl/ssh bnc viewer
<simonhfc> chi mi può aiutare?
<Anuska> simonhfc,  join #ubuntu-it
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: but the 'mechanisms' to escape chroot, aren't used easily by accident I assume? (programs won't escape it unless it's doing so pretty much deliberately)?
<sgen> Hi all, Im trying to copysome files to my note 3. Ive connnected the  device but IM not sure where its mounted. Any ideas?
<Anuska> x11vncserver = running on debian
<Anuska> how i connect on this from ubuntu?
<treehouse> Anuska: you need a VNC client (specifically) to make it work, usually. try that
<Anuska> ssl/ssh vnc viewer ?
<Anuska> this?
<hitsujiTMO> treehouse: no they aren't
<Ben64> Anuska: use a vnc client to connect to a vnc server, it doesn't matter if the server is debian, ubuntu, windows, or anything...
<Anuska> but what is the name? becouse not find
<Ben64> !find vnc
<Anuska> I ask is: ssl/ssh bnc viewer the name?
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gtk-vnc-2.0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0, libgtk-vnc-2.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-2.0-dev, libgvnc-1.0-0, libgvnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgvnc-1.0-dev (and 36 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vnc&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Anuska> vnc*
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Neytiri "evomc kernel: [    0.000000] Memory: 24673388k/26214400k available "
<Anuska> x11vnc ?
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<Ben64> pick one
<Anuska> thanks
<treehouse> hitsujiTMO: :D problem solved then, for sane apps that you just want to make sure they stay out of the rest of the system :p? chroot, and they will find no files that I have no interest of them reading, and they'll write stuff to a trashcan folder?
<skinux> What's the command to see how much disk space is left? Note, it is actually a partition mounted to /home at boot.
<treehouse> skinux: df
<treehouse> = disk free
<sudormrf> TJ-, and now it is working.  LOL this is driving me nuts
<skinux> Will it give free space of -only- /home partition?
<Ben64> df gives for all mounted partitions
<rww> skinux: df /home
<skinux> Cool. Thanks.
<Josh`> im pretty sure ubuntu 13.10 just installed itself over the windows partition rather than replacing 12.04, i dont suppose i can somehow recover what just happened? :(
<Ben64> Josh`: pastebin "sudo parted -l"
<callmeDarwin> df  -h gives it in readable form not just bytes
<TJ-> sudormrf: Don't complain!
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: ahhh, ignore me, that log-file was from the Guest, I got caught out by the "Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware" entry
<Josh`> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/91PT7ESe
<sudormrf> TJ-, not complaining.  laughing about it , mate :).
<Ben64> Josh`: looks like you have a windows recovery partition, but besides that, no windows install
<Josh`> it would appear so :( i've reinstalled ubuntu a few times today, and that's the first time that action back-fired
<Anuska> xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<Anuska> Unable to connect to VNC server
<Anuska> :((
<Anuska> if i use the client from windows ! work
<Ben64> look at the error, it tells you what you need to know. "connection refused" so you're using the wrong ip or port
<Anuska> hmm
<Anuska> i use and Vinagre ... and not work
<Anuska> if i connect from windows?
<Anuska> all is oki
<sk1special> anyone know why the scroll bar is gone on xchat?
<sudormrf> Anuska, what are you trying to do?
<Anuska> to connect using VNC to Debian with X11VNCSERVER
<Ben64> Anuska: use nmap to check ip and port if its open
<Anuska> Ben64, if i connect from windows?
<sk1special> or how to do the pasword generator thing i could have done before but didnt (in terminal)
<Ben64> no...
<Anuska> in this computer if i switch the OS work
<Ben64> we don't care if it works in windows, ignore that and use nmap to check
<Ben64> the problem is you're not using the right ip or port
<Anuska> in ubuntu or where is the vnc serve?
<Ben64> in ubuntu
<Anuska> how i type?
<Anuska> nmap..
<sudormrf> Anuska, typically VNC is on port 5900 or 5901.  when you connect use xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5901 and see if that works
<sudormrf> Anuska, alternatively, hostname:5901
<Anuska> Invalid host expression: 192.168.10.102:5900 -- colons only allowed in IPv6 addresses, and then you need the -6 switch
<Anuska> hmm
<compdoc> my windows client uses hostname:1
<Ben64> nmap 192.168.10.102 -p 5900
<Anuska> sudormrf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852533/
<Ben64> then the server isn't running on that ip/port
<Anuska> hmm
<Anuska> is imposible
<Ben64> pastebin "nmap 192.168.1.102 -p 5900-5910"
<mstiehm> I have a head scratcher of a bind/ufw problem.. Anyone want to take a listen to the issue?
<Anuska> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<Anuska> Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.04 seconds
<Ben64> pastebin "nmap 192.168.1.102 -p 5900-5910 -P0"
<Anuska> aa
<Anuska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852548/
<Ben64> yep, not running vnc server
<Anuska> but is running
<Anuska> hmm how i see in linux if is run?
<Anuska> Ben64, thanks i resolve the problem
<Ben64> wrong ip?
<Anuska> but i add to run automated that command when
<george__> trying xubuntu.. doesn't seem faster than cinnamon
<george__> you guys know if i should install the nvidia propietary drivers.. or leave it as xubuntu configured?
<Ben64> if you have an nvidia card, its usually a good idea to have the drivers for it
<Anuska> Ben64,  i add this to run automated when i reboot the linux:  x11vnc -usepw -forever
<Anuska> but no know why not running
<george__> thanks Ben64
<Anuska> Ben64, , how i disable Guest User?
<utusan> deluser guest
<Anuska> Guest Session , sorry
<computa_mike> hi - Trying to add my blog to planet ubuntu - is it being hammered at the moment ?
<owner> anyone have any experience with Broadcom 4313 wifi adapters and v12.04.4 LTS?
<george__> ok, I'm starting to like xfce a lot
<george__> you can move things
<mstiehm> I have a head scratcher of a bind/ufw problem.. Anyone want to take a listen to the issue?
<george__> do you know if i can move the panel to the bottom?
<sonictwin> can gparted resize a partition on an SSD?
<xangua1>  george__ yes
<george__> sonictwin, yes it can
<computa_mike> when committing back to Planet I'm getting the following: Cannot lock LockDir, and  Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<george__> xangua1, i dont see the option in setting managers-panel
<sk1special> owner, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA%28Wireless%29    , second one second list
<rww> computa_mike: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<computa_mike> rww: I thought U was - I have a launchpad account, and I signed the code of conduct
<rww> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<owner> sk1special - thanks. I think I tried this one (and about 40 other articles this week) but I will try again now
<sonictwin> awesome. i just got a new laptop and it came with with windows 7 professional and i want to keep it for reasons. do think i'll have any problems in windows if i shrink the partition?
<sk1special> owner, no prob. took me a bit to get mine working too, but that link helped me
<rww> sonictwin: no. you can even shrink it from within Windows if you want
<computa_mike> rww: ahh - looks like i'm not a member then
<Anuska> HI, i have a laptop, and my wifi ( CHANGE the color (blue - red, blue -red ) so fast... how i disable that becouse never do that in win )
<george__> ok, done
<sonictwin> rww: really? no shit. is that built into windows or a 3rd party program
<owner> oh ok. I have close to 50 hours in troubleshooting this. It worked for about 6 months on Kubuntu 12.04, then died last week. I even reinstalled today - no luck. Will try now and report back here then - thank you very much.
<xangua> !language | sonictwin
<ubottu> sonictwin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rww> sonictwin: first party. right-click My Computer, click Manage, go to Disk Management or something. I don't have a Win7 Pro computer in front of me to get the exact instructions, but it's around there
<sonictwin> sorry!
<rww> Ubuntu Installer can do it too, though.
<rww> Either way, make sure you have backups and such.
<sonictwin> rww: cool. brand new laptop, dont really need backups. if i break windows, oh well. ill go full linux
<Anuska> How to stop the blinking wifi LED on Ubuntu laptops ?
<sonictwin> rww: so should i use gparted or the tool in windows? do you have first hand experience?
<rww> sonictwin: both work fine for me. I'd use the Windows one if you already ran through the Windows configuration. Otherwise, may as well use the Ubuntu installer one
<george__> soncitwin, if you want to install linux you might as well start the installation, once in you can resize the partition from there
<sonictwin> rww: thanks for your help!
<rww> you're welcome :)
<treehouse> if I chroot a process, to a directory that contains a dir .../dev/sda1   ... and the chrooted process runs 'mount /dev/sda1' (trying to mount /dev/sda1) ...  that actually won't mount the device /dev/sda1/, will it? I've heard (in here) that you can mount devices in a chrooted environment, to access the hd root again
<bekks> treehouse: thats nonsense, actually.
<bekks> treehouse: having full access to device nodes inherits that you have full access to the system - which makes a chroot pointless.
<owner> sk1special - I am at the reboot point in the article you provided above. I will reboot and brb. thx.
<treehouse> bekks: ?
<treehouse> how so?
<sakka> Hi, everyone.
<bekks> treehouse: As I said.  Having full access to a device node makes a chroot being pointless.
<treehouse> bekks: in what way?
<bekks> I can edit the device and its content outside the chroot when having full access.
<bekks> Which is the worst case ever, ever, ever when using a chroot.
<treehouse> how can you do that?
<treehouse> what do you mean by 'having full access' btw?
<bekks> treehouse: Being able to mount a raw device requires full access to the raw device.
<Jordan_U> treehouse: Chroots are *not* a means of isolating processes. They provide no security whatsoever.
<psusi> treehouse, you can mount a device in a chroot if you are root, just like you can outside... but if that isn't a device, then.... take a guess ;)
<TJ-> bekks: I think you're misunderstanding, or I am. I *believe* treehouse means if there is a directory entry in the chroot "/dev/sda1" will mount treat it as a device node and mount it. The answer is, no, unless that path *is* a device node rather than a regular directory entry.
<josh_> Ben64, in continuation of the lost windows partition, will gpart or other utility be capable of recovering files from where the paritition used to be?
<rm_> so I uninstalled grub from apt-get. Now I've restarted and i cant get to ubuntu only gnu grub prompt. :'/
<TJ-> rm_: And what did you expect?
<bekks> TJ-: Well, unless that entry inside the chroot is a device node, it wont mount.
<KM0201> rm_: sounds like you did exactly what you wanted to do.
<TJ-> bekks: indeed, I think that was the thrust of treehouse's question, would an identical name somehow be treated as the device node
<owner> anyone have any luck with Broadcom4313 wireless cards on 12.04 Precise?
<rm_> TJ- I was getting fuss during installs about grub. Being a dummy I just tried to uninstall, reinstall.. clean it or something
<treehouse> TJ-: indeed
<rm_> KM0201 can i get back to my ubuntu install or am I SOL
<KM0201> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<KM0201> rm_: i'd suggest following the instructions to restore grub.
<bekks> TJ-: I didnt expect someone to assume a directory name forcing it to be a device node. my fault :)
<Jordan_U> rm_: You can get back to your Ubuntu installation. Just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot Note, I'm linking to a specific section of that page, follow the exact instructions I'm linking to.
<TJ-> treehouse: Device nodes are created using "mknod" and have additional attributes (b == block, c == character, u == unbuffered, p == pipe. See "man pipe" and look at output of "ls -l /dev/sda" or "stat /dev/sda" and compare to a regular directory of the same name in the chroot
<TJ-> bekks: I read it that way initially... then it didn't make sense so I re-read it with my 'innocent' head on :)
<Jordan_U> treehouse: https://securityblog.redhat.com/2013/03/27/is-chroot-a-security-feature/ TLDR: Chroot is *not* a security feature.
<treehouse> bekks, if I chroot a directory containing a binary, namely a ssh daemon, and run that process as a user 'duck' that has no root privileges.. and soneone connects to that ssh server and logs in as duck... will they be able to mount any devices?
<treehouse> Jordan_U: I do realize that, I'm just trying to figure out to what extent it isn't :p
<bekks> treehouse: No.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: It sure is a security feature... I got lost in one last week because I was flipping between terminals, and thought some packages had somehow been uninstalled... It securely stopped me running those commands!
<Jordan_U> treehouse: So completely that it's not even worth considering. There are options that provide real isolation, like containers or simply using an appropriate apparmor/selinux policy.
<bekks> treehouse: Not unless you grant that user full access to the actual device nodes.
<josh_> if ubuntu formatted itself over my windows partition whilst replacing 12.04, is it possibly for a utility to recover files from the lost partition?
<treehouse> TJ-: ah, I get it. so what is a 'node'?
<Jordan_U> josh_: Yes, though don't expect to recover everything, and you will likely not be able to recover the files' names either.
<bekks> josh_: ubuntu does not "format itself" to anywhere.
<treehouse> bekks: but if duck could run mknod+mount successfully, he'd be able to mount a device?
<bekks> josh_: What did you actuall do?
<TJ-> treehouse: It's a 'name' (dirent aka directory entry) in the file system that accesses some special 'kernel' file such as a block or character device (think disk or TTY), or pipe (FIFO aka First-In, First-Out)
<bekks> treehouse: Tell us ONE good reason to provide ssh, mknode and mount in a chroot.
<TJ-> bekks: Building and testing alternative Ubuntu releases
<Jordan_U> bekks: Just because you don't provide the mount and mknod utilities doesn't mean that you block use of the underlying system calls.
<josh_> bekks, booted 13.10 from liveusb, selected install, selected to replace previous 12.04 install and later noticed whole lot more disk space than the previous install
<bekks> Jordan_U: thats the caveat of a chroot env.
<josh_> Jordan_U, i expected so
<Jordan_U> treehouse: I hope at this point that you realize that chroot is *not* a security feature and these questions are purely out of curiosity. Is that the case?
<bekks> TJ-: for a chroot, mount --bind would be the better solution.
<Jordan_U> bekks: It's one of many.
<treehouse> Jordan_U: so, technically, you could upload mknod and execute it --the underlying system calls that is--? (or I assume you need root for that?)
<treehouse> Jordan_U: indeed very much so.
<Jordan_U> treehouse: The underlying system calls do need you to be running as root.
<treehouse> Jordan_U: for example. I'm trying to figure out to what extent I can use chroot to prevent programs to bloat my file system, (and I'm trying to figure out a lot of other things)
<TJ-> bekks: No, --bind is no good for build-testing, mount is required for some operations like, for example, grub-install, and also mounting the contents of the chroot's fstab, else the mtab is incorrect
<Jordan_U> treehouse: https://securityblog.redhat.com/2013/03/27/is-chroot-a-security-feature/ explains much of this better than I can.
<treehouse> alright :) thnx
<Jordan_U> treehouse: You're welcome.
<newhoa> I have a second hard drive I would like to use for my home directory. Can I just format the entire drive as ext4 in gparted then create a home directory on the drive. Or do I need to do something specific (set a mount point or change it to primary/extended partition, etc)?
<josh_> Jordan_U, would you be kind enough to point me in the correct direction to recover?
<treehouse> you can use chroot to run/test a program in a environment with 'different' dependencies. Now, how does that work? Is it the programs themselves, or the kernel that looks for dependencies relative the current '/' (root) for the process?
<Nusoft> Hello?
<mnemon> treehouse: the dependencies will be loaded by the program
<Jordan_U> !photorec | josh_
<josh_> !photorec
<Nusoft> Anybody? Can I get a response so I know I'm not lagging or anonymous?
<treehouse> mnemon: :D
<Jordan_U> josh_: Sorry, turns out there's no factoid for it yet: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<treehouse> mnemon: so how will the program know where to look for dependencies? Does it look at some environment variables?
<josh_> Jordan_U, many thanks
<Jordan_U> Nusoft: In the future please use #test for testing (or just start by ansking your question).
<Nusoft> Okay then
<Nusoft> Is Ubuntu a free OS? Cause I am planning on getting it in the future? Also what are the advantages of having Ubuntu?
<TJ-> treehouse: see "man 2 chroot"
<Jordan_U> Nusoft: Yes, Ubuntu is completely free.
<Nusoft> Is there any advantages to having it? (i.e. software, performance, features, etc.)
<Jordan_U> Nusoft: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop lists some of the advantages. There are many advantages and many disadvantages. I'd recommend trying it and seeing if you like it.
<raphael> Hello
<Nusoft> Hi, raphael!
<raphael> Hello man
<Nusoft> Thanks, Jordan_U! Apologies for the random message!
<mnemon> treehouse: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<Jordan_U> Nusoft: You're welcome, and no problem :)
<ron__> news linux user here, just installed pear 8,,, any advice
<josh_> Jordan_U, thank you so much! just got one of the important files i lost *hugs*
<ron__> wow, so friendly!
<Jordan_U> josh_: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> ron__: Unfortunately it appears that Pear linux has been discontinued. I recommend installing Ubuntu proper.
<ron__> proper?
<treehouse> it seems that linux 'puts' the dynamic linker in the program, and THEN "the program itself" dynamically loads the libraries. That must mean that filepaths, such as /libs will mean /horse/libs if you've chrooted to /horse/ before executing that program
<Jordan_U> ron__: Actual Ubuntu, from http://ubuntu.com, as opposed to an Ubuntu derivative.
<ron__> well, i may just do that,,,, i had this netbook lying around and thought i would give linux a whirl on it,   i really liked the look and feel of pear,, shame is being discontinued
<Jordan_U> ron__: You can make Ubuntu look prety much however you want, including making it look like Pear Linux used to. It will take additional work though. Have you tried Ubuntu's default look yet?
<robmillernow> is there an IRC chat channel for Ubuntu noobs?
<ron__> yeah ive had it before,,, its pretty nice, just been trying to find one that i like
<robmillernow> for noobs to get help, that is?
<ron__> im a noob too rob
<TJ-> treehouse: No, the libc6 /lib*/ld-linux*.so loader is linked to all executables that use dynamic shared libraries (DSOs), and its code is called first by libc6 to link all other DSOs into the process's address space before execution is passed in
<TJ-> treehouse: That's why you can influence which DSOs are loaded using the environment's LD_LIBRARY_PATH="..."
<ron__> Jordan,,, have you had ubuntu on a netbook before?
<robmillernow> I have REALLY noob questions that helpers of the level I've seen in here would get frustrated with me for asking...
<robmillernow> i guess i need something like ELI5:Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ron__: Yes. And Ubuntu's current interface was actually originally designed for netbooks.
<ron__> the one with the side bar?
<ron__> is there anyway that thing can be moved to the bottom?
<zzz> cd wont format cant install linux
<robmillernow> oookay, i suppose not.
<Jordan_U> robmillernow: People here should be willing to answer basic questions. We may point you to links to existing documentation that answers your question, but will also be willing to clarify things further if you don't understand said documentation (as long as you're willing to try).
<ron__> im new too rob,,,, jordan seems to know quite a bit
<robmillernow> cool, Jordan...thanks
<Jordan_U> robmillernow: People who get frustrated by simple questions aren't really welcome here :)
<Jordan_U> robmillernow: You're welcome.
<zzz> cd wont format :(
<robmillernow> heh... you should mention that to a couple of the "helpers" who were here this morning.
<ron__> this pear os 8 looks alot like ios 7 and mac os mavericks combined
<Jordan_U> zzz: Ubuntu's install images are to big to fit on CDs, you'll need to use a DVD.
<Jordan_U> zzz: (Or a USB drive)
<robmillernow> no sweat, though...i found a canadian in here who was willing to sidebar with me.
<zzz> Okay, thanks ill see if I have one laying around
<ron__> Jordan,,, just a noob question, when i first downloaded pidgen i tried to save the download to install later, and i some how lost it,,, couldnt find it anywhere, what did i do wrong,,,, i went to the app store and got it installed correctly, but still cant find that first download
<treehouse> TJ-: so chroot changes LD_LIBRARY_PATH, that's why it works?
<Jordan_U> treehouse: No. No change to LD_LIBRARY_PATH is needed because all file paths within the chroot, including open() calls from LD, are relative to the directory you chrooted into.
<owner> anyone have great luck with Broadcom4313 wireless adapters in 12.04.4?
<Jordan_U> treehouse: There is a tool called fakechroot that implements chroot like functionality without requiring root privileges by adding its own library to LD_PRELOAD which you might find interesting though.
<Jordan_U> treehouse: Fakechroot doesn't work with programs that use system calls directly though, only those that use C libraries for file access (i.e. 99.9% of applications).
<Ben64> !broadcom | owner
<ubottu> owner: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> ron__: Unfortunately we don't support non-Ubuntu distributions here. ##linux might, but since your distro has been discontinued and is not getting security updates it is *insecure*, and you should replace it as soon as possible.
<ron__> ok thanks Jordan i think i have a copy of 13:10 is that a good one for something with low power like a netbook?
<owner> Ben64 ubottu I will check that article - thanks. I've read and tried at least 40 different articles so far with no joy :(
<Psil0Cybin> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ron__> Should i download 12.04 instead?
<Jordan_U> ron__: Yes, though of course it depends on how old the netbook is and if the graphics drivers for its hardware are good (even a fast modern computer will be slow with bad graphics drivers).
<owner> i am to the point I will disable this wifi card and see about buying another one usb-based. sad thing is it worked for about 6 months in Kubuntu 12.04 and just puked last week for some reason.
<Biodragon> how can I see which packages I have installed (or are installed) with apt-get?
<ron__> owner it might be a hardware issue instead of software
<ron__> its was once a windows 7 netbook if that helps
<owner> ron__ that's what I am starting to think, yes. must have been zapped or something
<Jordan_U> ron__: Then either 12.04 or 13.10 should be fine (as long as the graphics drivers are good).
<ron__> ive had wifi cards go bad,,,, they can sometimes even still be recognized in the hardware profiler like they are still active, and still be a bad card
<owner> it can see SSIDs, can connect (sometimes) can authenticate (sometimes) which depends on which article I am following to fix this, but never gets as far as assigning an IP.
<ron__> might have to wipe and reinstall then owner
<owner> I did that today too - even went from Kubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 12.04 - no joy - same thing <sigh>
<ron__> yeah that bites!.......well i think im gonna go and load 13.10 into this thing, since my distro is no more!.......lol
<owner> okj - good luck - checking newegg for a new usb wifi adapter :)
<ron__> Jordan,,, just one more thing before i go,,,,, can i move that sidebar in ubuntu  to the bottom like a dock,,, if i can i think i will be happier with it
<Ben64> owner: broadcom cards are pretty much the worst ones you can have for linux support. If you value your time, I suggest you get one that is better supported.
<histumness> Has anyone else ever had an issue where when you try to view a flash video stream fullscreen, it does not center the video properly?
<histumness> specifically this is happening for me on the videos on louisck.net
<owner> Ben64 - agreed - it came with this Dell Precision M6700 mobile workstation - shelled out almost $8000 for it. Everything else is top-notch, but the wifi is really poor
<ron__> thats a shame for something that expensive
<owner> yep - it worked for 6 months too. I have a feeling I mucked it up somehow though :)
<histumness> actually i think it's html5 video, not flash
<ron__> possible
<sakka> Hello. I'm trying to boot ubuntu 13.10 from a usb pen drive but it's not working. I tried several different things. Can you help me?
<sakka> I think I'm missing something rellay basic, I just don't know what. I have been tinkering with this for days... any help is appreciated.
<sakka> :(
<mattlb> I have a problem with a webcam
<sponzor> hi. i seted up vsftpd. now i can access it by web ftp://ip but how to access on web by ssl? or is ssl just for filezzila etc...?
<owner> brb
<ZzZ> Ok, burned linux to dvd but when I restart it still boots right up to windows, I cannot figure out how to boot to Linux.
<sponzor> ZzZ: did you set up boot from dvd? you have to move it to first place and hdd second
<sponzor> you can change boot settings in bios
<daftykins> or sometimes there's a key for a one time boot menu
<ZzZ> well i have tried f12 on startup and see no option to boot from cd-rom
<ZzZ> wait looks like i got it
<SvenOostenbrink> I just got a Ubuntu VPS, and I see some processes that I do not recognize, rcu_sched, rcu_bh,  and console-kit-dae.. Specially the first one is consuming a lot of CPU resources for some reason. What are these processes? What package can I remove to dump this process?
<ZzZ> Yep go it nvm
<ZzZ> got*
<sponzor> np :)
<Meow_> Hi, Linux does not detect my wi-fi network. ?
<mmae> hi. i have freshly installed ubuntu gnome as the only os on my laptop. but it won't boot
<mmae> this is the output of boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6852983/
<cfhowlett> !happensMeow_,
<cfhowlett> mmae, won't boot?  hangs at system prompt?  black screen?  what?
<Jordan_U> mmae: What happens when you try to boot?
<mmae> after a few seconds of a blank screen i get: gave up waiting for root device [...] /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist [...] dropping to shell
<Meow_> Linux won't detect wi-fi network
<cfhowlett> !wifi|Meow_,
<ubottu> Meow_,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyphase> Meow_, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Meow_> 13.10
<cyphase> Meow_, do you know what kind of wifi card you have?
<Meow_> And no I don't
<cyphase> can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<mmae> i've reinstalled again but got the same boot error. does this point towards my usb-installation-media being broken? however, i can run the live-image just fine. as i am doing right now
<cfhowlett> mmae, well, you DID do the md5sum check --- right?
<mmae> no
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mmae> can i do that while the image is mounted?
<Meow_> now where is my wireless card info on lspci -v?
<cyphase> can you pastebin the output?
<Meow_> Yes but how can i paste bin without connection?
<Bashing-om> mmae: No, the md5sum test is done on the downloaded .iso file to verify.
<cyphase> Meow_, ooh, i assumed you were on the computer via ethernet
<cyphase> flash drive?
<nearst> Meow_, lshw -c network
<Meow_> okay, what should I look for?
<nearst> Meow_, your wireless ?
<Meow_> not on there
<Meow_> linux won't even detect wireless
<cyphase> Meow_, is this a laptop?
<hyprvx> Help, I'm using xubuntu 13.10 and I don't have sound drivers and have no idea where I'd even find them
<cfhowlett> hyprvx, "have no sound drivers"?  I doubt that.   More details, please.
<Meow_> yes
<cyphase> is the wifi hardware switch on?
<Meow_> Sorry i mean no
<Meow_> not a laptop
<hyprvx> well, I'm trying to enable sound, but it's just perpetually on mute and there's no options in settings
<cfhowlett> !soundbut
<cfhowlett> !soundbug
<cyphase> ubottu doesn't like you right now
<ubottu> cyphase: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hyprvx> let me guess, the fix is something like reboot?
<hyprvx> !soundbug
<cfhowlett> cyphase, true.  can you invoke the sound bug for me?
<cyphase> !soundbug
<cyphase> he says he knows nothing. lies!
<hyprvx> it says it doesn't know anything about soundbug
<nearst> ask!
<hyprvx> is there a wiki article?
<cfhowlett> hyprvx, you have drivers.  switching the sound on is the issue.  there's a known bug on 13.10 and a workaround - looking
<Meow_> how do I install the drivers if I can't connect to the internet?
<nearst> how can we help if u don't provide us with information
<hyprvx> Meow_: Do you have a flash drive?
<daftykins> we must become psychics
<Meow_> yes I do
<hyprvx> are you on another computer or a smartphone/tablet?
<Meow_> another computer
<hyprvx> download the drivers on this computer, send to flash drive, bring to other computer, install drivers, profit
<Meow_> that sounds promising , ill try it, thanks
<FWL73> Ubuntu 13.10 brightness problem in. Dell inspiron 15 R 7530 SE
<FWL73> Which is best laptop under $1000 for linux
<FWL73> ????
<cfhowlett> !best|FWL73,
<ubottu> FWL73,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nearst> laptop! | FWL73
<cfhowlett> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nearst> !laptop | FWL73
<ubottu> FWL73: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<FWL73> And I want to know which is the best way to install AMD CPU driver in ubuntu , I tried different method like I download drive from AMD and then install , use jockey-gtk utility but nothing works for me
<nearst> !fglrx | FWL73
<ubottu> FWL73: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<FWL73> Is this a office guide
<FWL73> ???
<nearst> FWL73, unless ure gonna try with unstable stuff
<hyprvx> Has someone found the soundbug workaround?
<glitsj16> hyprvx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182038&p=12822062#post12822062 in relation to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1208204 in Ubuntu Studio "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [Undecided,New]
<FWL73> I try to find my gpu but no luck ,
<FWL73> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<iom> anyone with a sense of humor to give a hand with a problem mounting a HD?
<SpArTaKo>  kern.log     4.6 gb :0
<cfhowlett> FWL73, then you should write the wiki entry for your card - just like all those other folk did.
<SpArTaKo> ufw.log           4.4
<glitsj16> hyprvx: by now, as the bug report shows, there's a fix in indicator-sound-gtk2 v. 12.10.0.1-0ubuntu2.3 .. you should be able to just apt-get that
<FWL73> Link pls
<hyprvx> I installed the updates after installing xubuntu, so it should have just been bundled into that.
<hyprvx> I've got two programs installing, and so after that I'll reboot
<FWL73> (cfhowlett) link pls
<cfhowlett> FWL73, at the wiki.  All of those entries came from people who were trying their card.  if YOUR card isn't listed, it's because no one has reported on it.  Here's your chance!  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<FWL73> Cfhowlett thanks
<SpArTaKo>  kern.log     4.6 gb :0
<SpArTaKo> ufw.log           4.4
<SpArTaKo> ???
<Meow_> can someone help please, my wireless driver is called "802.11 bgn1t1r" and I cannot find the drivers for it on Ralink
<cfhowlett> SpArTaKo, why are you posting that stuff in channel?
<glitsj16> Meow_: that is not a driver name, the 802.11.. refers to the wireless protocol .. use "lspci -nnk | grep Wireless -A 2", that should give you the chip name, id and driver in use
<Meow_> Well, i'm on windows right now because I need to get the drivers over to Linux
<Meow_> and I can't find the download for the drivers
<glitsj16> Meow_: most drivers are in the kernel, but we can't confirm thatwithout knowing the specifics
<glitsj16> Meow_: it was a desktop right?
<Meow_> yes
<glitsj16> Meow_: no ethernet connection in the desktop?
<Meow_> nope :(
<FWL73> Meow awesome desktop with no ethernet connection
<mattlb> can anyone assist with a webcam issue ?
<Meow_> Yes its awesome isn't it
<FWL73> Yaa
<Meow_> i have a wifi network :p
<FWL73> Yes mttlb
<FWL73> Yes mattlb
<FWL73> mattlb
<mattlb> why would a internal webcam that works fine in windows peg the proccessor out while recording in linux
<glitsj16> Meow_: well, if it isn't miles away, try to get that info to the channel, go to the machine, run "sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/wifi-info.html" and you'll have a nice list describing the hardware .. copy that html file onto a USB stick and paste the lot on paste.ubuntu
<glitsj16> .com
<FWL73> Which utility ur using for webcam
<mattlb> im using vlc right now
<glitsj16> Meow_: or cuddle up to it close, might take several command outputs before anyone can actually see what is going on .. and we don't want to strain those meow paws
<cfhowlett> !webcam|mattlb,
<ubottu> mattlb,: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<FWL73> Oh use cheese this best for webcam use
<mattlb> when i use cheese and hit record it just freezes until i hit stop
<FWL73> Okk
<mattlb> vlc works but it hogs the cpu and wont display the picture on screen
<FWL73> Hu
<FWL73> Wait
<mattlb> when i hit stop in cheese the cam stays on even thoughh the pic is still frozen, i have to go back to pic for it to unfreeze
<mattlb> my guess is its just reloading the cam because the resolution is different
<cfhowlett> mattlb, sounds like a cam driver issue.  common.
<mattlb> how do i know if its using the right driver
<cfhowlett> mattlb, search parameters:  computer make/model + ubuntu version
<FWL73> mattlb check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/249772/cant-capture-video-with-cheese-ubuntu-12-10
<FWL73> And this http://askubuntu.com/questions/186003/anything-better-than-cheese-for-video-capture
<mattlb> FWL73, different issue
<cfhowlett> mattlb, it's not the apps that are failing - you need to config or install the right driver
<FWL73> Try above that guy show a solution
<ron__> well installed ubuntu 13.10 and updated, so  Jordan_U any advice for a noob?
<ron__> seems ok on this little netbook, but its reporting it as an intel atom n270x2 and i thought it was a single core
<MK`> When Ubuntu tells me it has detected a system problem, where is that logged?
<ron__> im sure it runs a system error report somewhere, but im new, so if you find out let me know. i should need that too at some point i suppose
<glitsj16> MK`: i don't know of any specific file location, but you can see it if you press the 'Details' button
<MK`> It only has Cancel or Report Problem, doesn't always list details. hmm
<mattlb> cfhowlett, its using a uvc driver
<MK`> Ah, there's a 250MB crash file for Chromium in /var/crash. Will deleting that stop it popping up?
<cfhowlett> mattlb, what *buntu are you on?
<mattlb> lubuntu
<glitsj16> MK`: hard to tell, but that's quite the dump .. anything odd when you use chromium?
<MK`> Just the occasional flash crash
<cfhowlett> mattlb, sudo apt-get install lubunut-restricted-extras     to get all the codecs.
<MK`> I don't plan on reporting the errors though, so is deleting the crash log safe?
<glitsj16> flash .. the adobe version or the google pepperflash?
<glitsj16> MK`: sure, that's safe
<MK`> I don't know which it is. But yeah, it pops up to remind me to report rather frequently, so I'll get rid of the crash log
<mattlb> cfhowlett, it looks like guvcview works fine
<glitsj16> MK`: it might keep on doing that, removing the crash log won't keep apport from trying to report home if you keep it running
<cfhowlett> mattlb, so then - all fixed?
<mattlb> cfhowlett,  yea thanks
<MK`> glitsj16: how would I go about quickly restarting apport then?
<glitsj16> MK`: check the about:plugins page in chromium to see which one it is, so you can at least try to switch
<glitsj16> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<MK`> Adobe Flash, glitsj16. I've renamed the crash report files for now, I will see if that does anything.
<glitsj16> MK`: is this on 13.10?
<MK`> 12.04
<bryon> anybody alive who knows anything about pulseaudio?
<glitsj16> MK`: thx, there's a guide somewhere on how to get pepperflashplugin installed in chromium, i'll try and track it down
<Meow> no luck on anything
<glitsj16> MK`: i'll keep looking for the guide, but it comes down to either add a PPA --> https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/test or download the trusty deb (i checked dependencies and it should be ok for precise but not sure 100%)
<MK`> Alright, thanks.
<lickalott> hey guys, anyone use jitsi here?
<lickalott> i'm having an issue with it launching (after an initial good launch).  I'm stuck with a JavaEmbeddedFrame icon in the taskbar with no functionality.  (https://java.net/projects/jitsi/lists/dev/archive/2013-03/message/464)  hasn't been resolved from Java.  wondering if anyone has fixed this issue
<glitsj16> MK`: here's the link --> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<MK`> thanks, I will check it out
<dixoncx> I want to measure data usages through ppp0 interfaces. I can see it with ifconfig - RX bytes & TX bytes. But when it re-connects, counter reset to 0. Any other cli tools for this ?
<arlen> vnstat
<dixoncx> arlen, thanks. will give a try..
<arlen> np
<FuuqUmiist> why don't privacy advocates recommend any linux distro based on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ot|FuuqUmiist,
<ubottu> FuuqUmiist,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<niranjan> On 12.04 desktop, using two monitors, how do I force a program to always open on desired monitor?
<niranjan> It works great otherwise
<Mongo44> Are there any Linux antiviruses?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Tom1> only 100 in the world
<Tom1> there are only 100 viruses for  linux
<Mongo44> That is exactly my circumstance. I don't want to give out a Windows virus in an email.
<Tom1> is there need to create swap file for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Mongo44, clamav is quite popular and well maintained
<Jordan_U> Tom1: If you want to be able to hibernate, and you don't have a swap partition, yes.
<cfhowlett> Tom1, depends - but can't hurt
<Tom1> i mean can ubuntu withough swap partition, or it is compulsory to create.
<Mongo44> Tom1, is there a write up on these 100 viruses?
<cfhowlett> Tom1, no it's not compulsory ...
<Tom1> that;s nice,
<Tom1> anyways , swap partition is never used.
<Tom1> it always shows as 0% swap usage.
<matias> alguien que hable español?
<cfhowlett> !es|matias,
<ubottu> matias,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bryon> i normally leave my computer on 24/7, but I had a pang of eco-conscience yesterday and told my comp to "suspend" before heading to work. 12 hours later, i got home and tried to wake my computer. it didn't wake up. I did a hard shutdown and tried to bring it back up, but it just had stopped completely. Not having the time or resources to diagnose it myself, i took it into a tech today who told me the power supply had gone bad. does anyone think it could have
<bryon> holy paragraph
<cfhowlett> bryon, how about a pastie instead
<bryon> cfhowlett: like... nipple covering for strippers?
<cfhowlett> !paste|bryon,  to avoid paragraph panic in channel.  type up your issue and paste the link ONLY in the channel
<ubottu> bryon,  to avoid paragraph panic in channel.  type up your issue and paste the link ONLY in the channel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bryon> ah, pastebin
<bryon> i was confused
<bryon> i'll for sure do that for future questions that are actually novellas
<bryon> i didn't realize that was so long until i shit enter
<bryon> hit*
<Jordan_U> bryon: Your original message was cut off at "does anyone think it could have".
<bryon> does anyone think it  could have been damaged by the computer possibly failing to suspend properly?
<cfhowlett> bryon, possibly ...
<santhosh> hai iam install kolab on ubuntu how to change directory manager password
<cfhowlett> bryon, odor of burning electrical components?
<Tom1> cfhowlett: is a swap partition really needed in unbutu installation? i have 4 gb ram and i use lightweight programs
<Jordan_U> bryon: I don't see how a good power supply could be damaged by suspending.
<bryon> cfhowlett: there may have been, but i didn't arrive back on the scene until ~12 hours after i told it to suspend
<bryon> Jordan_U: i agree, but i'm curious whether the OS failed somewhere in the process of suspending
<Jordan_U> bryon: It may have, but I don't see how it could fail in a way that would damage hardware.
<bryon> Jordan_U: i also suspect that the power i draw is perhaps not so consistent
<Tom1> can a Os damage  a hardware?
<bryon> i have experienced power fluctuations/loss on multiple occasions, and i suspect that my power strip doesn't actually offer any protection
<santhosh> hai iam install kolab on ubuntu how to change directory manager password
<bryon> am considering a UPS with power conditioning
<Jordan_U> Tom1: If you want to be able to suspend to disk (hibernate) you need to have swap. It's also nice to have if you do start running out of physical ram for some reason, and has very little downside (basically just the disk space allocated for it when not in use). But no, if you don't want to suspend to disk then you don't need swap.
<Tom1>  Jordan_U: thanks for the detailed info.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Yes, but only in extremely rare conditions (usually involving buggy hardware).
<Jordan_U> Tom1: You're welcome.
<Tom1>  Jordan_U:  and if ever such conditions start to arise , the machine will automatically shut itself down.
<Tom1> to prevent further damage.
<bynarie> hello
<bynarie> how to compile source?
<cfhowlett> !compile|bynarie,
<ubottu> bynarie,: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<bynarie> thanks
<ezrhino> hello. Will disabling Nvidia X Server Settings from startup have any negative effects ?
<glitsj16> ezrhino: that depends on what settings you activated exactly .. but it only starts, sends config values to X and exits, so why are you looking to disable it?
<ezrhino> well i figured it wuold make startup faster.
<rww> it won't
<ezrhino> i have never used the settings other than defualt
<ezrhino> ok, ty rww
<ezrhino> rw
<glitsj16> nah, it does a quick in & out that shouldn't be even noticeable
<rww> and runs in parallel with other things, i expect
<ezrhino> anything in startup that i can disable for performance ?
<burhan> has anyone run into the problem where os-prober is showing Windows partition, but ubiquity doesn't detect it?
<Jordan_U> burhan: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<waterloo2005> where to upload screenshot?
<bryon> imgur is a decent image host
<bryon> imgur.com
<cfhowlett> !paste|waterloo2005,
<ubottu> waterloo2005,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bynarie> me
<burhan> has anyone run into the problem where os-prober is showing Windows partition, but ubiquity doesn't detect it?
<burhan> oops sorry I didn't see your comment @Jordan_U
<burhan> be right back from the actual machine having the issue.
<Serraphyn> Hi, I had a friend build me a computer with windows 8 but, I really hate windows 8 a lot. My concern is how my components I have i the tower will work with linux
<Serraphyn> I have ubuntu 13.10 install right now, but I'm not sure how to check if everything is working right.
<cfhowlett> !hardware|Serraphyn,
<ubottu> Serraphyn,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Serraphyn> Are those links for people new to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Serraphyn, those links are for people with hardware questions ...
<Serraphyn> I'm not sure of what hardware I even have. Is there a program or something that can put out a list?
<Serraphyn> Reason I'm wanting to stabilize my system is I can afford to swap out parts if something not 'up to specs'
<glitsj16> !hardinfo | Serraphyn .. you can generate a full hardware report using ..
<sensae> How do I use Evolution to remind me that a specific event has occured?
<glitsj16> Serraphyn: well the bot doesn't know about it, but there's a package called hardinfo that gives what you want
<rww> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 240 kB, installed size 486 kB
<rf5> Hello. im getting this message :p:, OpenSSL 0.9.8c 05 Sep 2006 when typing ssh -V , whats going on ?  any ideas?
<bryon> ssh version
<bryon> do you want verbose mode?
<rf5> how do i fix that? i tried apt-get remove ssh and then install, didnt fix
<bryon> that is lower-case v
<rf5> i want the proper one, saying OpenSSH_4.3p2 blabla
<rf5> no idea why its saying :p:
<bryon> ah
<bryon> me either
<cfhowlett> rf5, sudo apt-get purge ssh && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get remove and THEN do your install
<rf5> ah ok
<rf5> ill try
<rf5> E: Invalid operation purge
<cfhowlett> apt-get purge ssh
<rf5> yes, same thing. invalid operation
<rf5> maybe its outdated?
<cfhowlett> rf5, nope - use it all the time
<cfhowlett> rf5, sudo apt-get purge ssh*
<rf5> same thing, saying purge is an invalid operation, i checked apt-get options and there isnt purge there
<rf5> i might be running an old version of apt-get?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get --purge remove ssh*
<glitsj16> rf5: use the .. remove --purge syntax .. and tell us output of .. cat /etc/issue .. please
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> else you would remover purge without --
<glitsj16> oops, wrong syntax, thx OerHeks
<rf5> one sec, i just started upgrade, thought it would help lol
<Flat4ForLife> anyone available with some knowledge on dual booting ubuntu and macbook pro off of a USB?
<rf5> worked with --purge, thanks glitsj16 OerHeks and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !mac|Flat4ForLife,
<ubottu> Flat4ForLife,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<faugusztin> Flat4ForLife: pretty much it is about installing http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ and then booting the OS you want
<faugusztin> Flat4ForLife: after that, it is about having UEFI bootable installation on your USB drive
<Flat4ForLife> faugusztin: i have done that, converted the ubuntu image to a img, dd the image to the usb, and when i try to boot from it, it tells me no bootable media found (I'm kind of a linux newb here so just following instructions)
<faugusztin> Flat4ForLife: have you tried unetbootin ? i never used anything else
<Flat4ForLife> no i haven't, don't know what it is
<faugusztin> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<faugusztin> it formats your flash to FAT32, partitions if necessary, then copies files from ISO images over
<faugusztin> pretty much the only thing you need for UEFI boot is for the drive to be FAT32 formated and the EFI\boot directory contain a .efi file (bootx64.efi for 64bit i think()
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<helmut_> hi
<Flat4ForLife> faugusztin: looking at that now, thanks
<Flat4ForLife> glitsj16: i have tried that, but it doesn't work
<glitsj16> Flat4ForLife: the native OS X instructions should do it
<Flat4ForLife> again, i have tried that. it doesn't work
<faugusztin> Flat4ForLife: as i said, i simply resized the OS X partition, then installed rEFInd, created my USB stick using unetbootin (Gnome Ubuntu 13.10) on WIndows, plugged USB stick in, restarted mac mini, selected the Linux boot item in rEFInd menu, installed Ubuntu :)
<cfhowlett> Flat4ForLife, I installed ubuntu/windows/osx on a DELL with reFind - it does work
<Flat4ForLife> cfhowlett: i am not saying that refind doesn't work, it recognizes the USB. however, when i choose it, it tells me it can't find a bootable media. which seems to be a very common thing for macs. i am trying faugusztin's method now
<Flat4ForLife> faugusztin: after creating the USB with unetbootin, it tells me "The created USB device will not boot off a Mac. Insert it into a PC, and select the USB boot option in the BIOS boot menu."
<Tom1> how do i know if my computer is pae or non pae?
<cfhowlett> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<faugusztin> Flat4ForLife: i think they don't expect people having rEFInd installed
<Flat4ForLife> oh ok
<SonikkuAmerica> I never assume that...
<faugusztin> Flat4ForLife: because with standard bootloader, it surely won't boot
<Flat4ForLife> well ill try it now, if not ill be back tomorrow or something
<Tom1> i mean how do i  find if my computer is pae or non pae.
<Flat4ForLife> thanks
<OerHeks> Tom1, if " cat /proc/cpuinfo "does not show pae in the flags line for the processor, it isn't
<SonikkuAmerica> Tom1: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<return0> Anyone know of a tablet which can run regular Ubuntu? I have a BT keyboard that'd go well with it
<Tom1> all modern computers are pae or non pae, i mean one which are manufactured after 2008?
<OerHeks> Tom1, that does not work that way, some recent processors do not support PAE too
<faugusztin> return0: while bay trail tablets boot ubuntu, in most cases it is not usable, os i wouldn't try it
<cfhowlett> return0, regular ubuntu is optimized for the desktop.  try ubuntu touch
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<return0> cfhowlett: Can I run a regular desktop on touch?
<return0> I basically want a tablet to be an overglorified terminal
<cfhowlett> return0, with considerable effort and less than optimal results - yes
<dav`> EFI question: Can I wipe all the GPT partitions labeled as EFI or does Ubuntu require some of them (I do not care about dual booting Windows)
<dontanswerdave> Don't answer dav
<mmaea> hi. i have wifi connection problems. i can see the wifi but keep getting prompted for the password when trying to connect
<mmaea> it is definitively the correct password
<dav`> http://paste.debian.net/79614/ <= here's a list of my partitions. Is any of this required to be kept for Ubuntu to run or can I wipe all?
<cfhowlett> mmaea, change the wifi password and try again
<dav`> (ignore dontanswerdave)
<mmaea> i tried rebooting the router, enableing this wifi for all users in the settings, deleting the wifi alltogether then rebooting and starting fresh over
<masterubuntu> Dav: you should be okay
<bryon> mmaea: what is your wifi adapter type? Broacom?
<bryon> s/Broacom/Broadcom/
<mmaea> bryon: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<mmaea> that's what you were looking for right?
<bryon> yeah. are you using the Broadcom driver for it?
<mmaea> i found one guy in the forums that seemed to have the same issues and it was related to some rights management issues. but the person never went into detail if and how they managed to fix it
<mmaea> how can i check the driver?
<dav`> Could anyone help with EFI concerns?
<mmaea> iwlwifi is loaded according to lsof, so i guess it's not the Broadcom driver
<bryon> mmaea: great question.. i am blanking
<bryon> hold on a sec
<mmaea> how about the rights management angle. could it be that the network daemon is started by a user that can't access the password? smth like this?
<faugusztin> dav`: if you don't need any original data, just delete all partitions, boot ubuntu installer in UEFI mode and let it do it's job, if needed it will create the needed partitions
<bryon> that's not implausible
<dav`> faugusztin: thanks. how to boot it specifically in UEFI mode?
<bryon> like if you're storing the password ina  keychain not accessible by all users
<bryon> but i'm not 100% certain of that, having never encountered it myself
<mmaea> my ubuntu 13.10 install ist completely fresh and vanilly, btw
<mmaea> just did it this morning
<bryon> i would surprised if it were a permissions problem, then
<mmaea> can i start the networking daemon w/ sudo to see if that changes anything?
<Prasoon> Hi, i had ubuntu 1304 64 bit OS ..then upgraded to 1310 via the update manager. the all went through  good ... but when the system restarted and after i enter the Login password i get "sorry ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error".... CAN somebody help ... ??
<bryon> mmaea: you could try it
<mmaea> how?
<bryon> mmaea: oh, i don't know, it sounded like you did
<bryon> sorry
<bryon> mmaea: do a lspci -k | grep -A 2 and see what driver is currently in use
<bryon> errr
<bryon> mmaea: do a lspci -k | grep -A 2 Network
<Beldar> Prasoon, Can you be more detailed, is the desktop showing and working, and which de is it? Is this a apport popup?
<Prasoon> Beldar, it is just a pop up and ther are no icons or bars
<mmaea> bryon: "Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi"
<Beldar> Prasoon, Do you need to load a graphic driver to get the desktop.....which is which one?
<bryon> mmaea: well, that driver DOES support your wireless device, according to the internet
<bryon> so i officially got nothin
<bryon> um
<Prasoon> Beldar,i am not an expert, but previously wheni upgraded to 1304... there was no additional graphic driver loaded
<bryon> can you make you wireless password-free and connect?
<bryon> mmaea: ^^
<Beldar> Prasoon, Not sure myself.
<bryon> like, connect to your router w/ a cable and remove the password?
<Prasoon> Beldar,is there a way to open the terminal .. like some shortcut key ??
<bryon> if you can, that would suggest to me that your wireless actually WORKS and there is a problem somewhere with your configuration
<Beldar> Prasoon, try ctrl-alt-t
<bryon> like maybe the password is correct, but you're trying to connect w/ WEP instead of WPA2 or something
<Prasoon> Beldar, nope
<Prasoon> Beldar ,is there any possibility of recovering my system ??
<Beldar> Prasoon, You can go to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1 that is a off the desktop command line and come back with f2-f7
<Beldar> f2-to f-7
<Prasoon> Beldar, i got a screen
<Beldar> Prasoon, Actually come back with ctrl-alt-f7. You gotta screen means?
<Prasoon> seems like a different kind of terminal screen
<Beldar> Prasoon, the tty is black it is the same command control of the terminal.
<Prasoon> ok.... can i undo the upgrade or re do the update from here ??
<Beldar> Prasoon, yes, and anything else from a desktops terminal does
<Beldar> Prasoon, ER no undo upgrade sorry
<Prasoon> is it possible for you to guide me ??
<Beldar> Prasoon, Try sudo apt-get -f install that will finish any updates that may not have. Otherwise this is a problem you would need other helpers with.
<Prasoon> ok .. it seems to do something ...
<Beldar> Prasoon, Is it finishing upgrades?
<dst_> good evening.  can anyone help me with an ubuntu version issue?
<bryon> mmaea: someone can, i'm sure
<bryon> err
<bryon> dst_: someone can, i'm sure
<bryon> what is your issue?
<dst_> I have a student who installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on his netbook.  But something is screwy.  He's getting a 3.8.0-33 kernel.
<dst_> Why is he getting that kernel?  When I install I get a 3.5.0 kernel.
<k1l> dst_: its the enablement stack
<ring3> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.game.platforms.planetsdemo
<Ben64> dst_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dst_> Also, he's getting a device driver whose vermagic syas 3.8.0-35 instead of 3.8.0-33
<Beldar> dst_, 12.04.3 release has that kernel, part of a kernel stack release for the LTS.
<k1l> dst_: they changed to newer kernel because of the old kernal samsung issue
<dst_> lemme go read that page...
<bryon> dst_: see? someone was able to help. =]
<Prasoon> its progressing...
<dst_> well he's got a device driver that doens't match the kernel, which is causing him problems.
<k1l> ring3: no ads in here, please
<ring3> oks
<ring3> is a html5 android game
<dst_> if he does "modinfo gspca_ov534" the vermagic string says 3.8.0-35 but his kernel is 3.8.0-33
<ordroid> will 14.04 work with secure boot and uefi?
<dst_> that can't work, right?
<Beldar> !14.04 | ordroid
<ubottu> ordroid: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Vivekananda> I am trying a sudo chown -R user a/b/c/*  to change ownership of folder C and its contents to user but on ls -la I still see  user root
<ordroid> yes or no
<Tom1> can i boot a non-pae os in a pae machine?
<k1l> ordroid: no support for dev versions in here :)
<bryon> Vivekananda: chown user:user
<bekks> Tom1: PAE is an OS facility, not a machine facility.
<bryon> Vivekananda: sudo chown user:user -R a/b/c/* is what you want, i think
<dst_> how can he fix the issue with his gspca_ov534 driver having the wrong vermagic string?
<k7jkz> want to change device/computer name
<bekks> dst_: The only way is to recompile the module.
<dst_> bekks: but doesn't this mean that ubuntu is shipping the wrong module?
<k1l> dst_: are you sure there was no fiddeling before?
<dst_> bekks: this kid doesn't know how to compile kernel modules; he didn't bring this problem on himself.
<k1l> which module is that for what hardware?
<Vivekananda> I am trying a sudo chown -R user a/b/c/*  to change ownership of folder C and its contents to user but on ls -la I still see  user root . all directories have ls -la like this  -rwxr-xr-x 1 user root  97319556 Jan  3 18:03
<dst_> gspca_ov534 supports the Sony Eye webcam
<dst_> He's actually using this on a robot; the webcam is the robot's eye.
<dst_> I don't think he did anything screwy, just installed Ubuntu and ran the update-manager.
<bekks> Vivekananda: You didnt change the group-
<dst_> So how did he end up with a device driver that doesn't match the kernel version?
<Prasoon> Beldar, should i execute any other command ??
<bekks> dst_: We dont know how he got that module.
<Vivekananda> isnt the first one the name and then the groun ?
<dst_> bekks, is there an easy way to get him the proper module, without him having to recompile it himself?
<Vivekananda> I tried doing sudo chown -R user:user a/b/c/*
<bekks> Vivekananda: you didnt specify a second one, as you told above.
<bekks> dst_: No.
<Prasoon> it said 2 added & 3 removed  and waiting at command prompt for an input ... what should i do next ??
<bekks> dst_: We dont know how he got the module so the generic answer is "recompile the module".
<dst_> bekks, another screwy thing is that his "uname -a" is still showing 12.04.3 instead of 12.04.4.  When I run update manager on my Ubuntu machines I end up at 12.04.4.
<dst_> bekks, why isn't he migrating to 12.04.4?
<bekks> dst_: Then he didnt run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo init 6
<dst_> no, he did apt-get update and then update-manager
<bekks> dst_: Which doesnt update the kernel.
<dst_> It seems to update the kernel when I run it
<bekks> dst_: Then fix that issue if you know it better :)
<dst_> I'm just wondering why I'm seeing different behavior than him.
<bekks> dst_: I explained it to you.
<dst_> Well, I'll tell him to try the dist-upgrade thing.
<dst_> what's the purpose of "init 6"
<bekks> dst_: rebooting the box, to run the new kernel.
<dst_> why not just type "reboot"?  is "init 6" faster?
<bekks> dst_: On linux, both do exactly the same.
<dst_> oh, okay.  thanks for answering my questions.  we'll try the dist-upgrade
<Vivekananda> bekks: when I say sudo chown -R alex:alex folder  does this not mean that I am changing both user and group to alex ?
<bekks> Vivekananda: Yes, and it requires the user alex to be existing, as well as the group named alex.
<bryon> sorry, i was in another channel.
<bryon> Vivekananda: what bekks said
<Prasoon> Beldar;thank you very much .... i worked ... Thank you very much...
<Vivekananda> okay also what does -rwxr-xr-x 1 alex root  97319556 Jan  3 18:03 this demonstrate ?  after executing that command on the same folder ?
<bekks> Vivekananda: You just pasted the first part of the line - the second part is important, too.
<bryon> Vivekananda: that is telling you the permission, user, group, filesize and modification date of that file
<bryon> file permissions are Read, Write, and eXecute for user, group, and other
<bryon> so -rwxrw-r-- means the user that owns the file has read write and execute permissions, the group just has read and write, and others can only read
<Vivekananda> bryon: I know the second part too . but I am trying so many times to change the "user" to root but somehow it is not changing
<bekks> bryon: r-x means: only read and execute permissions.
<Ben64> Vivekananda: you said you were trying to change it to user
<bekks> Vivekananda: Then name the exact command you are using. No examples, the very exact command YOU are using.
<Vivekananda> Ben64: sorry I was trying to change it to root. It is already a user
<bryon> bekks: yeah, i was explaining my example, but yeah
<Ben64> then.... use root in the command instead of alex
<Vivekananda> sudo chown -R root /media/Yojimbo/alts
<bekks> Vivekananda: That doesnt change the group at all.
<Devil> hi
<bryon> Vivekananda: sudo chown -R root:root /media/Yojimbo/alts
<Vivekananda> I tried that : sudo chown -R root:root /media/Yojimbo/alts
<bekks> Vivekananda: And...?
<k7jkz> what text editor(s) may i run at command line? trying to edit /etc/hostname to new name
<bekks> k7jkz: nano, vi, emcas, joe, ed, and many more.
<Ben64> k7jkz: nano, vim, edit, hexedit
<k7jkz> tks will try
<bryon> Vivekananda: whatever user you're logged in as will need sudo permissions
<elladeea> :(
<elladeea> i connot install adobe on ubuntu 12.4
<Vivekananda> and after that ls -la /media/Yojimbo/alts   :  -rwxr-xr-x 1 alex root      6144 Dec 14 06:03 Thumbs.db
<bekks> !flash | elladeea
<ubottu> elladeea: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bekks> Vivekananda: Is that a FAT32 filesystem?
<bekks> Vivekananda: Or NTFS?
<Vivekananda> bryon: I understand that and provided the necessary permissions
<Vivekananda> it is ntfs
<OerHeks> bekks +1
<bekks> Vivekananda: Then you cant change permissions with chmod.
<Vivekananda> owww shoot
<bryon> haha, that will do it
<Vivekananda> but how did you guess that !!
<bekks> Vivekananda: Blame it on Microsoft not providing POSIX cpabilities to that filesystem.
<Vivekananda> blamed Microsoft !!
<Ben64> wait, what filesystem is it
<Vivekananda> microsoft you idiot !
<bekks> Vivekananda: Thumbs.db is a Windows file.
<bekks> Ben64: NTFS.
<Ben64> oh, could have saved a LOT of time
<Guest71170> I have a very strange installation lsb_rLSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-amd64:core-4.1-noarch:security-4.0-amd64:security-4.0-noarch:security-4.1-amd64:security-4.1-noarch
<Guest71170> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Guest71170> Description:	Bodhi 2.3.0
<Guest71170> Release:	12.04
<Guest71170> Codename:	preciseelease -a gives me this :
<FloodBot1> Guest71170: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bryon> ha ha, i didn't even read all the way to the end of the line
<Vivekananda> so there is no way to change permissions there ?
<k7jkz> guess my regular admin password does not work for su...
<bryon> i was looking just at the user:group
<Ben64> Vivekananda: ntfs has funky permissions, they don't work with others
<bekks> Vivekananda: There are. BY using the mount command.
<bekks> !ntfs | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ben64> !root | k7jkz
<ubottu> k7jkz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest71170> But my installation is Ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> Guest71170: USe a pastebin please.
<Ben64> Guest71170: sorry, but we don't support bodhi linux here
<Guest71170> yes I saw it thanks
<bekks> Guest71170: And you are not using Ubuntu, but Bodhi linux.
<gordonjcp> k7jkz: use sudo instead of su
<Guest71170> No i'm using Ubuntu
<Guest71170> just a very strange installation
<gordonjcp> k7jkz: root passwords are obsolete, we've had sudo for 20 years
<Ben64> Guest71170: it says bodhi, that doesn't happen on ubuntu
<bekks> Guest71170: your paste clearly states you are using bodhi.
<OerHeks> bodhi has its own issues
<elladeea> bekks,  adobe photoshop
<Guest71170> My installation is Ubuntu 13.10, the lsb_release shows what I just pasted earlier and when doing a sudo do-release-upgrade it has upgrading someof it to Quantal but not all
<Guest71170> If I were using Bodhi I would go there for help and not here right?
<bekks> Guest71170: So you are using Bodhi linux, not Ubuntu.
<Swarnava> i have dell laptop which was came preinstalled with ubuntu, i installed windows 8 and now i cant boot to my ubuntu anymore
<Swarnava> can anyone help me out?
<Ben64> !fixgrub | Swarnava
<ubottu> Swarnava: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest71170> No i am using Ubuntu i've made that clear its a STRANGE installation are we paying attention?
<bekks> !dualboot | Swarnava
<ubottu> Swarnava: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest71170> thats why I am here requesting assistance
<Ben64> Guest71170: no matter how many times you say it, it does not make it true
<Guest71170> oh brother
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Ben64> Guest71170: ok then, pastebin the following... "cat /etc/issue" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" "uname -a"
<vqoley> hello
<Guest71170> The purpose of coming to a room like this is to seek advice and help.  There are many rooms like this If I were using Bodhi I would go to a Bodhi room its not difficult to do that.  HOwever I am NOT USING BODHI I am using UBUNTU 13.10
<k7jkz> okay i'm reading and getting up-to-date
<Guest71170> thanks Ben64
<Guest71170> just a mo
<vqoley> i have stuck for 2 week about installation openvpn on ubuntu openvz
<Guest71170> cat /etc/issue gives me this : Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Ben64> Guest71170: use a pastebin, put em all together
<vqoley> so, anyone have tutorial how to install openvpn on ubuntu openvz with user pass from mysql?
<Guest71170> what is pastebin?
<bekks> !pastebin | Guest71170
<ubottu> Guest71170: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bryon> http://www.pastebin.com
<vqoley> ?
<Guest71170> im not installing anything else untill i've resolved this first sorry.  I'll just do it the hard way for now
<Ben64> install? its a website
<bryon> it's a web site, mate
<cristian_c> loll
<Guest71170> I dont trust u sorry
<cristian_c> lol
<Stoneer> hello to all. I connect for the first time but I have not yet learned how to use this tool. I'm listening to now. thanks
<Ben64> well don't paste it here, you'll get banned
<vqoley> ?
<Guest71170> anyway from that last output it shows what I am using
<cristian_c> Guest71170, if you want get hel, you've to use a paste service for your output
<cristian_c> *help
<Guest71170> oh brother
<Guest71170> let me see
<Guest71170> So how do I give you the output of this Pastebin thing?
<bekks> Guest71170: Give us the URL.-.
<Guest71170> ok
<Guest71170> http://pastebin.com/v24z1kDR
<Guest71170> that ok?
<bryon> so what was your question, Guest71170 ?
<Ben64> thats like... half of what i asked for, and it still says bodhi there....
<Guest71170> it seems some where when I was upgrading or installing some mess happened
<Guest71170> no it says both if u LOOK
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bekks> Guest71170: Pastebin the entire output of "sudo apt-get update" please.
<repozitor> when i add new user by
<repozitor> "sudo adduser --home /home/SBUASM92B/user1/ --shell /bin/bash SBUASM92B"
<repozitor> it tell to me
<repozitor> Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured...
<Guest71170> just a sec forgot to add one of the outputs
<repozitor> how to fix it?
<Ben64> repozitor: you can't have SBUASM92B as a username
<repozitor> is this right?
<repozitor>  /home/SBUASM92B$ sudo adduser --home /home/SBUASM92B/user1/ --shell /bin/bash user1 SBUASM92B
<bekks> repozitor: No.
<Ben64> what are you trying to do?
<repozitor> my desire username is user1, and it group is SBUASM92B
<bekks> repozitor: omit the SBUASM92B at the end.
<Guest71170> here you go
<Guest71170> http://pastebin.com/DTJfcYxt
<repozitor> bekks, look carefully, there are SBUASM92B at the end of command
<Ben64> repozitor: get rid of the uppercase letters in usernames and groups too
<bekks> Guest71170: Thats not the entire output of "sudo apt-get update".
<bekks> repozitor: And thats wrong.
<Guest71170> no i'm doing that now
<bekks> repozitor: Remove that from the end of the line.
<repozitor> Ben64, you say that we can't have groups with uppercase?
<bekks> repozitor: correct.
<repozitor> hhhm, ok, but i can't assign a group name after adduser :D
<repozitor> how to add a user into a group?
<bryon> repozitor: use --group
<q0> Hallo. My ubuntu is connected via wlan0 and I'm trying to route with eth0 to another device, how can I debug/troubleshoot what I'm doing wrong
<bryon> when you add the user
<repozitor> bryon, in adduser?
<bekks> repozitor: use -g
<bryon> or -g
<bekks> repozitor: In adduser, yes.
<repozitor> -g or —group?
<bryon> sudo adduser --home /home/SBUASM92B/user1/ --shell /bin/bash --group groupname
<Guest71170> and here u go sudo apt-get-update job
<repozitor> ok
<Guest71170> http://pastebin.com/ZGpcRxfW
<bekks> repozitor: -g or --group
<bryon> oops, and then the username
<bryon> you can also add a user to a group AFTER it has been created
<repozitor> bekks, user should feed after a group name or befor it?
<Guest71170> its a real mess
<OerHeks> Guest71170, bad idea to mix quantal & saucy repositorys
<Ben64> Guest71170: so what is it you want to do?
<repozitor> bryon, i know it will possible, but i don't know how to do it
<bekks> Guest71170: That box is totally messed up. It tells it is a hybrid ubuntu/bodhi, and it incorporates repos from three different ubuntus. Reinstall it.
<bryon> repozitor: usermod -g groupname username
<Guest71170> I did sudo do-release-upgrade and that happened all on its own
<Ben64> eh, bekks is absolutely correct
<Guest71170> yes thats why i am here lol
<Guest71170> trying to figure out what happened
<bekks> repozitor: the order doesnt matter, as long as the username is at the very end.
<bekks> Guest71170: I just told you :) Someone mixed it all up - and now its all messed up.
<Guest71170> Is there someway to downgrade safely or clear out unwanted packages etc etc etc?
<q0> I want an answer from you right now
<bekks> Guest71170: Reinstall. There is no safe way to downgrade.
<Guest71170> I dont believe that to be true
<OerHeks> Guest71170, there is no way you can upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 by do-release-upgrade, you must have done something else
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest71170> there is a way
<bekks> !attitude | q0
<ubottu> q0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bryon> i didn't even see a question from q0
<Ben64> Guest71170: it is very true, and you have some weird bodhi/ubuntu hybrid anyway, so you need to install fresh with whichever distribution you want
<bekks> Guest71170: If you dont believe it - find a way. Or just listen to what people tell you.
<Guest71170> I have seen something about downgrading online but it isnt very clear, figured u experts might know alittle more
<elladeea> Hi, how i create a USB bootable using a .iso in ubuntu?
<Guest71170> thats too easy
<bryon> Guest71170: the experts are telling you that it is better to reinstall than attempt a downgrade
<Guest71170> and fresh installation isnt an option
<bekks> Guest71170: Then find you own way if you dont like the answers you get from "the experts".
<bekks> Guest71170: fresh install is the only option.
<gordonjcp> q0: thing is, I *could* answer that question but that whole "I want an answer right now" disqualifies you
<Guest71170> the experts arent very expert from the looks of it
<Guest71170> so thanks anyway
<Ben64> Guest71170: then feel free to leave
<Guest71170> ciao
<q0> gordonjcp, you didn't anyway so who cares
<cristian_c> lol
<OerHeks> Guest71170, there is no way  to downgrade, backup your data, and reinstall
<gordonjcp> !attitude | q0
<ubottu> q0: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Guest71170> yes there is OerHeks
<bekks> Guest71170: Bye. Hope do dont read you anymore then.
<bekks> *to
<Guest71170> would u like the web page?
<gordonjcp> Guest71170: have at it and good luck
<Ben64> Guest71170: then follow the webpage, just don't come back here when its more broken
<Guest71170> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/how-to-downgrade-proposed-repository.html
<Guest71170> there u go
<gordonjcp> Guest71170: you might as well attempt to downgrade.  You *can't* downgrade successfully, but it might work
<Ben64> we still don't care
<Guest71170> So you obviously dont know what you are talking about : )
<Guest71170> ciao
<gordonjcp> Guest71170: doing what it says on that page will break your system
<q0> I know you're not gonna help me next time, I'll register a new account
<q0> or just check the manual and help me already
<bekks> q0: Rethink your attitude instead registering a new account.
<q0> I did and I think I might have to apologise
<bryon> q0: or you could check the manual and help yourself
<OerHeks> q0, maybe repeating your issue can solve this argument
<q0> Hallo. My ubuntu is connected via wlan0 and I'm trying to route with eth0 to another device, how can I debug/troubleshoot what I'm doing wrong
 * bryon didn't even see an initial question from q0 
<bryon> ah there it is
<OerHeks> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<cristian_c> Another question:
<cristian_c> I'm using Opera 12.16
<cristian_c> I've installed mozplugger to see pdf documents embedded in the browser
<cristian_c> but I can't use keyboard with mozplugger
<cristian_c> same problem with chromium
<cristian_c> I've changed a line in /etc/mozpluggerrc.d/62-documents.conf
<cristian_c> from: repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill needs_xembed: evince "$file"
<cristian_c> to:
<cristian_c> repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill: evince "$file"
<cristian_c> but If I open /etc/mozpluggerrc, I can see repeat noisy swallow(evince) fill needs_xembed: evince "$file" again
<recep> q
<cristian_c> How can I tell to mozplugger to apply changes also in /etc/mozpluggerrc?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<artium> Hey, everyone.. anyone know how to install wine on ubuntu 12.04 64bit ? im trying for 2 days and it wont install.. :(
<CavemanZipper> What kinda problems are you having? :P
<onto> Hi! I am having some issues with sound under ubuntu. I get the following error messages: http://pastebin.ca/2611918 and no sound
<onto> AFAIK, the issue came up after an apt-get autoremove and a reboot.
<artium888> i cant send here
<artium888> blah.. now it works..
<artium888> CavemanZipper: idk.. it needs alot of dependencies and stuff but they wont install either
<artium888> CavemanZipper: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gWjeVKBH
<artium888> Does anyone know how can i fix it ? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gWjeVKBH
<Davidov> hi to all
<artium888> Does anyone know how can you fix the bug on ubuntu 12.04 64bit ? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gWjeVKBH
<Davidov> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 64 bit, but starting the process the screen start ti blink in red green blue colors
<Davidov> how to go on ?
<aurete> hii.... every time i play the amarok music player i get a message "file protocol died unexpectedly"..what does that mean??
<lotuspsychje> artium888: maybe clear apt-get cache and apt-get update?
<artium888> lotuspsychje: did everything..
<lotuspsychje> artium888: purge wine and reinstall?
<artium888> i dont have it ..
<artium888> lotuspsychje: nothing to purge
<lotuspsychje> artium888: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223237/unable-to-correct-problems-you-have-held-broken-packages
<artium888> lotuspsychje: im downgrading now to solve it
<lotuspsychje> aurete: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518471
<lotuspsychje> Davidov: maybe try nomodeset?
<Davidov> lotuspsychje--> I'll try TnX
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Davidov
<ubottu> Davidov: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aurete> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Davidov> TnX to all ... I'm going to re-boot
<artium888> lotuspsychje: bleh.. nothing works!
<artium888> lotuspsychje: thats sucks..
<lotuspsychje> artium888: how about install synaptic, to see what packages are on hold
<artium888> lotuspsychje: i did the "dpkg --get-selections | grep hold" command, theres nothing on hold
<lotuspsychje> artium888: try installing wine from synaptic, see what it does
<artium888> lotuspsychje: alright
<lotuspsychje> artium888: you sure you tryed a sudo apt-get update right?
<artium888> lotuspsychje: its a replacement for ubuntu software center ?
<artium888> lotuspsychje: yeah im 100% sure
<lotuspsychje> !info synaptic | artium888
<ubottu> artium888: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80.2 (saucy), package size 2394 kB, installed size 7646 kB
<artium888> lol nice :P
<artium888> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in saucy
<lotuspsychje> !apt-get | artium888
<ubottu> artium888: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bekks> artium888: apt-get is installed by default.
<elladeea> Hi, i try to create a boot usb ( with startup disk creator ) when i select the iso... ( i select the iso but not apper in table ... ) and not work to marke usb..
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when I am checking if my swap is working with swapon -s
<artium888> bekks: yeah i know i just wanted to test the !info thing
<Psil0Cybin> I get this, is this normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6854335/
<Psil0Cybin> how can I make sure that my linux swap is working properly?
<Psil0Cybin> it keeps saying Used 0
<Psil0Cybin> no matter what.
<lotuspsychje> !swap | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<artium888> lotuspsychje: alright so, synaptic wants to remove alot of packages in order to install wine. is it ok ?
<Psil0Cybin> lotuspsychje: so does ito nly get used, when my system is full? or does it constantly put files to swap?
<Psil0Cybin> to make the system faster because my system load increases
<Psil0Cybin> but my swap is still at 0%
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: It is shown, it works. It is not in use currently.
<lotuspsychje> artium888: if you dont see packages you really dont need, its good to go..
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: but it will be used when it needs to be used correct? or is something not configured properly.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: swap will never increase system performance. It will slow down things.
<Psil0Cybin> what does priority -1 mean?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: It will slow down things, but allow you to use more memory than you have physically installed. thats what swap is for,
<artium888> lotuspsychje: i dont get it .. synaptic wants to uninstall filezilla..
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: -1 means -1.
<artium888> lotuspsychje: could you help me over teamviewer ? please.
<lotuspsychje> artium888: sorry i dont remote, i would try what synaptic asks
<lotuspsychje> artium888: you can install filezilla manually later right
<Psil0Cybin> so  bekks is everything running okay? I am assuming swap will be used when it needs too, I am just trying to double check that everything is working properly in my server :D so I will not have to go back later type of thing to fix these issues
<artium888> lotuspsychje: but theres like 1000 packages that synaptic wants to remove
<artium888> lotuspsychje: is it normal ?
<lotuspsychje> artium888: hum
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Pastebin free -m please.
<lotuspsychje> artium888: you only trying to install wine?
<artium888> lotuspsychje: yup
<lotuspsychje> artium888: not sure thats normal
<lotuspsychje> artium888: what else does it want to uninstall?
<artium888> lotuspsychje: its a list of like 80 packages
<artium888> lotuspsychje: libreoffice and stuff
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: swapon -m?
<artium888> and the music player
<artium888> alot of things
<lotuspsychje> artium888: did you ignored updates for a long time?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: No. I said: free -m
<Psil0Cybin> woops silly me one second
<artium888> lotuspsychje: nope, its a fresh installation of ubuntu.. and its up-to-date
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6854354/
<elladeea> Hi, unetbootin not have option for windows distribution why!?
<bekks> elladeea: Because you cant create live windows media.
<elladeea> i want to create a boot windows usb
<lotuspsychje> artium888: not sure mate, i would try what synaptic asks, see what it does
<bekks> elladeea: you cant.
<elladeea> serious?
<elladeea> why
<lotuspsychje> artium888: worst case scenario is a reinstall :p
<bekks> elladeea: Ask Microsoft why they do not support that.
<elladeea> huh
<artium888> lotuspsychje: lol, im kinda new to ubuntu.. that would take me alot of time to fix
<lotuspsychje> elladeea: you can use winusb from ubuntu to burn a win7 to usbstick
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: looking at what it outputted, it looks like it is working just not being used as of yet...
<lotuspsychje> elladeea: but we really recommend you to stay on ubuntu right :p
<Psil0Cybin> because who needs windows 7+ anyway.
<elladeea> but not work a lot of programs
<elladeea> adobe photoshop
<elladeea> corel
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Then show us the output.
<elladeea> etc
<artium888> lotuspsychje: oh now that i marked wine.14 for installation it only wants to remove : hhvm, libpurple, libsasl2, telepathy-haze, ubuntu-desktop.. so its good ?
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6854354/
<bekks> elladeea: Use a virtual machine.
<lotuspsychje> artium888: hmm ubuntu-desktop remove is bad idea
<Guest47910> Can anyone tell me how to find a kernel number?
<Psil0Cybin> uname -r
<artium888> lotuspsychje: lol..
<artium888> lotuspsychje: i think so
<Psil0Cybin> Guest47910: uname -r
<Guest47910> sudo cp ./<kernel version>/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
<Guest47910> as in that command
<bekks> Guest47910: "uname -r".
<elladeea> yes
<Guest47910> is it the version of ubuntu im running
<Psil0Cybin> that is the kernel you are running Guest47910
<artium888> lotuspsychje: i dont want to go back to windows7 ~_~  i kinda liked ubuntu but i need notepad++ for my programming
<bekks> Guest47910: No. It is the kernel version you are running.
<Psil0Cybin> The version you are running is either 12.04 LTS or 13.04 etc
<bekks> Guest47910: lsb_release -a will tell yo the Ubuntu version.
<artium888> lotuspsychje: why theres no notepad++ build for linux.. eh...
<Guest47910> k thanks
<lotuspsychje> artium888: what ubuntu version you have now?
<artium888> lotuspsychje: 12.04 64bit
<Psil0Cybin> bekks here is the output and pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6854354/ sorry you never got back to me I dont want to keep spamming the channel :P
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: it looks like it is working
<lotuspsychje> artium888: well not sure whats happening to your system, but ubuntu-desktop remove aint good
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: you have 7.6GB free RAM - actually that 512M swapfile is a joke :)
<artium888> lotuspsychje: should i upgrade to 13.x version ?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Use a swapfile like 8GB, not like 512M.
<Psil0Cybin> bah bekks it is not really my server, my boss's do you think it will make a difference / is it worth to go back and remove that swap and make a new one?
<lotuspsychje> artium888: no i would reinstall 12.04 lts maybe
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: is that tiny tiny swap at least working correctly?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: It will make a big difference. 512M swap for 8GB RAM is pointless.
<Psil0Cybin> just as a reference
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Yes, it is working correct.
<Guest47910> how much of this is the kernel version?  3.11.0-15-generic
<Psil0Cybin> bekks how can I go about removing that swap and creating a new 8 GB one without damaging anything? Not going to lie someone helped me out on here, but I guess we never distinguied how mnuch ram I had...even though we did check the memory.
<bekks> Guest47910: "3.11.0-15-generic".
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: How did you create it? Remove it, and do it again, with an 8GB file, or even better with a 8GB swap volume.
<Guest47910> so i should put all of it into sudo cp ./<kernel version>/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet ???
<bekks> Guest47910: ls -lha . to see the "<kernel version>".
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: I followed this guide actually step by step http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Psil0Cybin> what would be the correct way to remove that swap?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: OMG, a cyberciti guide. I wont read it.
<Guest47910> Like this???   sudo cp ./3.11.0-15-generic/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
<bekks> Guest47910: ls -lha . to see the "<kernel version>".
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: so what would be a proper guide of removing the swap I currenctly have and adding the 8GB one you recommended?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: swapoff /yourswapfilename; edit the fstab, remove the file.
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Then just create a plain, empty file (most likely using dd), mkswap, swapon /yournewfilename, free -m, edit fstab.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: fine final question; if i leave things like they are, the only thing that will hapepn is eventually I would restart the computer more often than it should be / could be with a properly spaced swap? I just want to understand exactly what a swap does...I know you explained it
<prashanth> can somebody help me how to install atheros wireless drivers
<MonkeyDust> !ath
<MonkeyDust> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<prashanth> yesatheros
<prashanth> ihave purchased new aer aspire e1-570 and both lan and wireless are not detected
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: for this line, what would I enter for 8gbs "# dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1 bs=1024 count=524288"
<Guest47910> Thanks so much have been trying to di this for days :) will reboot and try it out
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=8192
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<prashanth> no i tried even updating ubuntu using windows
<bekks> prashanth: Which will never work.
<Psil0Cybin> sorry one last other question bekks when you said edit the fstab, remove the file...what file did you mean what directory is it in? sorry
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: /etc/fstab
<prashanth> how to update the drivers.
<Psil0Cybin> okay the swap is there, or remove the string from that file?
<prashanth> @bekks can you help me how to update the wlan drivers
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: sorry I know I remove the string from /etc/fstab, but you said remove the file..which file do I remove completely? the swap?
<deepcore> Hi guys, I've got weird problem. After ssh-add I receive "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." and after adding ssh keys manualy I receive "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." Thought it was about perm. but they're ok. Anyone know what might got fucked-up? :)
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Of course the swapfile.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: where is that swapfile located
<Psil0Cybin> what would be the command to remove it?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Where you put it.
<Psil0Cybin> of=/swapfile1
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: "rm" removes a file.
<Psil0Cybin> rm /swapfile1 ?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: ls -lha /
<solo> hi..gus.i am a newer
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Try to understand what you are doing instead of blindly following commands from whatever guides :)
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6854435/
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: sorry I am trying :) I just like to double double and double check
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: which costs time, which costs time, which costs time.
<Psil0Cybin> you are right sorry :( Just help teach me where this swap is located and ill turn off my pester mode aha :P
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Look at your paste.
<Psil0Cybin> so rm /swapfile1
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: yes.
<artium888> bekks: could you help me with the wine problem ?
<bekks> artium888: I never used wine, sorry. In need of Windows, I am using a virtual machine.
<artium888> bekks: thats a bad idea when you need a program like notepad++
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you bekks !!! great success.
<Psil0Cybin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6854457/
<artium888> bekks: because you need to work on local files
<bekks> artium888: I dont need notepad++ in Linux - in linux, there are lot more capable editors.
<bekks> artium888: I am using vi.
<artium888> bekks: for programming ?
<Psil0Cybin> artium888: hes clearly 1337
<dhjw> gedit ftw
<bekks> artium888: sure.
<bekks> artium888: And eclipse for bigger projects.
<dhjw> bluefish is ok but gedit is fine for me
<artium888> bekks: i tried sublime.. but they all suck .. i guess im just used to notepad++
<artium888> fuck wine....
<bekks> artium888: Use a sane editor, not some crap requiring wine.
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: is right, why the hell would you use linux just to use wine...
<bekks> artium888: and watch your language please.
<knightshade> hi
<artium888> bekks: yeah but theres so many features in notepad++ that i dont have in linux editors.. like mark brackets and find in files and stuff
<artium888> bekks: sorry
<Psil0Cybin> artium888: have you tried Bluefish or what not for coding?
<Psil0Cybin> if you like notepad++
<artium888> Psil0Cybin: yeah.. i liked sublime the most but its sucks too
<bekks> artium888: All those features are available in linux editors too.
<Psil0Cybin> artium888: honestly the only thing that disapointed me about linux editors was nothing compared to dreamweaver, but  I realized now that Dreamweaver is just noob tools.
<artium888> Psil0Cybin: lol
<Psil0Cybin> i am fine with Kompozer or Bluefish
<Psil0Cybin> if really need be lmao :P
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: It a gods blessing that there is nothing like dreamweaver in linux.
<marcus_> So install WINE and use Notepad
<Psil0Cybin> bekks: belive it or not everyone that I know who codes on a PC uses Dreamweaver, juts out of share comfort.
<Psil0Cybin> like for PHP
<Psil0Cybin> CSS
<artium888> marcus_: lmao.. just tell me how to fix that bug..
<bekks> Or use gedit which supports all the features mentioned.
<Psil0Cybin> web design :S
<artium888> Psil0Cybin: visualstudio is the best IDE i've ever used
<marcus_> WINE works great on my laptop running Ubuntu
<bekks> artium888: LOL
<artium888> bekks: yeah yeah.. i hate m$ too but VS is just too comfort
<artium888> bekks: its a "dor and TAB" Programming
<artium888> bekks: dot*
<marcus_> I'd take up being gay b4 I'd go back to Winblows
<artium888> marcus_: lol
<Psil0Cybin> artium888: I haaate ms man with a passion, i have been using strictly linux for a year now :)
<Psil0Cybin> I saw windows 8, and actually got naucious
<Psil0Cybin> that was the day i called it quits
<Psil0Cybin> i wrote a letter to bill gates too.
<artium888> Psil0Cybin: yeah win8 is the worst..
<Psil0Cybin> said I used windows since 3.2 and that i just called it quits.
<Devian> WIn8 is not the worst
<Psil0Cybin> Oh
<Psil0Cybin> it is
<Psil0Cybin> what the hell
<Psil0Cybin> tiles man?!
<bekks> Offtopic is  the worst.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> TILES?!
<marcus_> the best way to write a letter to Bill Gates is to stop buying machines with his OS
<Devian> dudes
<naper_> exit
<Devian> you are confusing the core
<Devian> with the gui
<bekks> Please stop that offtopic chat.
<benishor> Hello guys, I'm having a problem with apt-get which is very slow at reading package list. I've straced the process and I see a relative slow reading from the 6th file description
<Psil0Cybin> oh woops i thought i was in #offtopic Sorry! bekks!!
<Devian> benishor, cpu issue
<benishor> Devian: which reads from /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<benishor> Devian: why would it be a cpu issue? it hasn't been so far
<benishor> the cpu is pretty powerful for reading 30M text files, it's an i3
<Devian> benishor interesting
<Devian> uhm
<benishor> Devian: is there any way to *reset* apt cache or lists or something?
<Devian> apt-get clean ?
<benishor> apaprently apt-get reads in chunks of 30k and takes quite a lot between reads
<bekks> benishor: Define "relatively slow reading" as can be determined by strace. strace doesnt show you any speeds.
<Devian> benishor are you accessing your terminal remotely?
<benishor> bekks: apt-get update takes about 7 minutes to complete reading package lists
<benishor> Devian: no, I'm on the host
<Devian> try apt-get clean
<benishor> did
<bekks> benishor: Then take alook why reading that file is so slow. Investiagte the filesystem, etc.
<benishor> no effect
<marcus_> Ubuntu Updater takes about 10 seconds
<benishor> bekks: and how would I do that?
<bekks> benishor: By copying the file to another location and measureing the time. By runnings fsck in the filesystem, etc.
<benishor> time cp /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.arlug.ro_pub_ubuntu_ubuntu_dists_saucy_universe_binary-i386_Packages output
<benishor> real	0m23.989s
<benishor> user	0m0.000s
<benishor> sys	0m0.272s
<benishor> a bit too much though
<bekks> benishor: How big is that file?
<benishor> bekks: 30M
<marcus_> or you could just run Ubuntu Software Center
<bekks> benishor: then run a full fsck.
<bekks> marcus_: Which needs to read the same file.
<marcus_> yeah..takes 10 seconds to update the lists on my laptop
<benishor> bekks: well, the hdd is mounted, how would I do that?
<bekks> benishor: Unmount it, then run fsck -f
<bekks> marcus_: the speed of operations on your system is out of question - and irrelevant for the issue of benishor.
<benishor> bekks: I think I'll use a live cd and attempt to fsck the hdd. thank you for your help
<benishor> bekks: what do you suspect to be the culprit?
<marcus_> well..I'm just an ex-Windows monkey..I don't have time to type 300 characters in terminal when I can do the same thing clicking one icon
<bekks> benishor: A corrupteed filesystem, a heavily fragmented file - that has to be checked.
<MindAdrift> Newbie coming through.
<benishor> bekks: thanks for your input
<linXea> I need help connecting to my university VPN (openconnect / anyconnect). The connection is established and IP is assigned to interface vpn0. The issue is that my datatraffic is NOT routed over vpn0 interface but instead still on wlan0 with my home IP.  What do I need to do? I assume I need to set another gateway (if up choose vpn0 over wlan0).. I have no idea how to do that. I am using network-manager-gnome with plugin for openconnect. Same problem wit
<linXea> h ciscos proprietary Anyconnect mobility secure client.  http://pastie.org/8688415 <-- all the info I could think of is in this pastie
<SeaCat> Please help me . I Disabled all automatic updates in Ubuntu 12.04, but this ftp.heanet.ie keeps downloading things to my pc. I'm unable to do anything it uses alot of my bandwidth. i tried to block it in firewall with no luck :(
<bekks> SeaCat: Kill the download process.
<xikofreak> somebody know why ubuntu application are slower than win 7 to start?
<bekks> xikofreak: they are different applications - uncomparable.
<Naveen> Any 1 knew how to dual boot ubuntu on UEFI boot
<SeaCat> bekks how do i do that ? I have to disconnect everytime ftp.heanet.ie starts and its very annoying
<bekks> !dualboot | Naveen
<ubottu> Naveen: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xikofreak> but i mean, when i open for example... chronium take a lot of times, something 5-10 sec to start
<xikofreak> my pc its a amd 2,6 X2, and 4 gb of ram
<bekks> SeaCat: lsof shows you which process is downloading.
<bekks> xikofreak: the X2 is about 7 years old.
<bekks> Or 10y.
<_nedr> hello.. i added a private key (pem file ) using ssh-add.. now i want to remove it.. how to do it
<xikofreak> i know.. but.. im using lubuntu with a lightweight desktop, there some way to speed up?
<Naveen> @ubottu: It doesn't work on UEFI grub is not installing on UEFI boot
<SeaCat> bekks then how do i disable it
<bekks> SeaCat: so which process is it...?
<SeaCat> ftp.heanet.ie is not showing now, it usually starts every 30 minutes then never stops unless i disconnect the internet
<bekks> SeaCat: Then find out in 30 minutes.
<SeaCat> bekks how will i know the process
<bekks> SeaCat: By looking at the output of lsof.
<SeaCat> ok ty, i will check back when ftp.heanet.ie starts again
<ud> Hii guys
<ud> I am facing some problems while installing ubuntu on my new laptop
<ud> can I get any help
<ud> ?
<bekks> Not without stating the problems :)
<ud> :)
<ud> sure
<ud> I have got a new lenovo G505
<ud> with AMD A8
<ud> and a readon graphics
<phil-ns> uau
<phil-ns> yay
<bekks> ud: Keep the problem on one sentence please - and enter is not a punctuation sign.
<ud> 8750 series
<phil-ns> period is, enter no.
<bekks> ud: Use full sentences, do not press enter every two words.
<ud> My problem is after success full installation when I reboot the system it gets stuck with purple colour screen. What should I do to go beyond this?
<phil-ns> ud: you should either get a live cd, or a live usb, plug it in, come back after the show is over.
<bekks> !nomodeset | ud
<ubottu> ud: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<diverdude> hello, when i try to install ubuntu 13.10 64 bit DE from usb stick it just hangs after i press "i don't want to connect to internet right now" during installation. what is happening?
<bekks> phil-ns: And then - what does he do with the livecd to solve his problem?
<phil-ns> ud: press ctl alt F2
<phil-ns> then we do the lightdm blah blah blah, to set the graphical manager.
<bekks> phil-ns: "blah blah" reveals you have no clue, dont you?
<ud> yes right I downloaded 13.10 live CD and then copying it to pen drive I installed ubuntu. keeping the download updates option selected.
<phil-ns> only that I went through it last week due to the inept kernel upgrade
<lubuntuer> holla, I have a little problem: I would like to apply this xrandr configuration every time the pc starts up (xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --pos 248x900 --rotate normal --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal). It works when I execute it from the terminal and I have tried to add it to /etc/rc.local, but it doesn't work.
<diverdude> hello, when i try to install ubuntu 13.10 64 bit DE from usb stick it just hangs after i press "i don't want to connect to internet right now" during installation. what is happening?
<nhhhnman> Hi all, I have created rules in iptables to log and edited the rsyslog.conf file to output any message which contains "iptables" to a different log file. It seems that it is logging to both places, the default messages files and the new iptables.log files i have. How can I log to just the new one? This is the content of the rsyslog file::msg, contains, "iptables"      -/var/log/iptables.log & ~
<ud> phil-ns: what you mean by  lightdm blah blah blah? any pointer. what graphic manager should I set. I am a total noob with this
<bekks> ud: Dont listen to him.
<k1l> ud: try nomodeset as kernel boot parameter
<phil-ns> yeah ud, don't listen to me
<bekks> ud: Use the nomodeset option as suggested.
<phil-ns> bekks answers lots of questions here, and he is always right on the mark.
<ud> bekks: where should I set this option? with ctrl+alt+F2?
<k1l> !behelpful | phil-ns
<ubottu> phil-ns: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<k1l> ud:  in grub
<phil-ns> yeah, theres my queue to leave since humour is not allowed, ciao
<bekks> !nomodeset | ud
<ubottu> ud: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LifeThailand> Hi ! I need advice. Ubuntu 12 04 LTS.
<LifeThailand> How to make the drop-down wifi list shows the level of network encryption? In windows 7 when I am getting the cursor to any available network, I see information about it.
<bekks> LifeThailand: In Ubuntu, you dont. You would have to code it into the sourcecode of the applet.
<ud> other observation is when I boot to trial mode through live CD it works great and when I install it from inside trial mode and then reboot after successful installation it gives me black screen. so is it really a problem with graphics card?
<LifeThailand> bekks Thanks
<lubuntuer> holla, I have a little problem: I would like to apply this xrandr configuration every time the pc starts up (xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x600 --pos 248x900 --rotate normal --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal). It works when I execute it from the terminal and I have tried to add it to /etc/rc.local, but it doesn't work.
<bekks> ud: Please read the link ubottu gave you twice already.
<bergelmir> i am running 12.10 and it seems like my graphics power has drastically degraded since yesterday evening
<LifeThailand> Who know any info about Ubuntu 14 04? I need list of future changes :) I can't find what's new in 14 04 in google
<k1l> !trusty | LifeThailand
<ubottu> LifeThailand: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<bergelmir> maximizing/minimizing windows is stuttering like hell :(
<MonkeyDust> ud  open this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<bergelmir> while running "apt-get upgrade" i got an error regarding fglrx. is it possible that fglrx is broken and this causes the stuttering`
<repozitor> by adduser i have created new normal users, but
<repozitor> these users can see their home, how to prevent they from accessing to the other home?
<bekks> bergelmir: Pastebin the full output please..
<bekks> repozitor: By setting permissions on the home restricting access from other users.
<bekks> repozitor: Most likely, 0700 on the home directory of the user.
<repozitor> bekks, chmod username 0700 /directory?
<bekks> repozitor: No.
<bekks> repozitor: chmod [OPTION]... MODE[,MODE]... FILE...
<repozitor> bekks, which part need to be specified with username?
<bekks> repozitor: No part. chmod does not use the username, it sets permissions.
<bekks> repozitor: You are mixing it up with chown.
<bergelmir> bekks: http://pastebin.com/rFCgXsur
<repozitor> running
<repozitor> sudo chown -R user1:sbuasm92b /home/SBUASM92B/user1
<repozitor> then
<repozitor> chmod -R /home/SBUASM92B/user1
<FloodBot1> repozitor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<repozitor> something like this?
<LifeThailand> and... another question: i'll have speech with presentation. Before I not used a computer with Ubuntu there. Tell me, when i connect netbook to projector will not be any problems? The image is projected to the projector?
<repozitor> sorry, dear bot :D
<bekks> repozitor: No. Totally mixed up. Please read both the man pages for chmod and chown.
<repozitor> ok
<k1l> LifeThailand: depends on projector, videocard and videodriver. just test it before
<LifeThailand> Thanks
<bekks> repozitor: Or even better: start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<flattyre1> nvidia or radeon graphics adapter? wich is better supported by ubuntu?
<bekks> flattyre1: From my experience, nvidia.
<user2> :q
<diverdude> hello, when i try to install ubuntu 13.10 64 bit DE from usb stick it just hangs after i press "i don't want to connect to internet right now" during installation. what is happening?
<flattyre1> ok, thanks. are uefi specialists here?
<bekks> flattyre1: Wwhat will happen if someone says "yes" now?
<flattyre1> i will ask a question
<bekks> flattyre1: Then ask now.
<repozitor> bekks, mixed up, can i explain what i do and tell me what was wrong with me?
<bekks> repozitor: you mixed up parameters for chmod and chown, and you mixed up what both programs will do.
<repozitor> i set ownership home directory of users to username:groupname for every user
<bekks> And you are doing it again.
<repozitor> then i set chmod  to +u+x+w+r for all home subDirectories
<bekks> repozitor: That looks wrong.
<repozitor> wait
<bekks> repozitor: No. Write less, read more. Now:
<bekks> repozitor: chown user:groupofuser1 /home/user1; chmod 0750 /home/user1
<bekks> repozitor: That will set ownership of /home/user1 to user1:groupofuser1 and grants read/execute permissions for the group of user1.
<flattyre1> on a dualboot system win8/ubuntu12.4. i was able to start Ubuntu as workaround with a supergubDisk. Since win8 autoupdate, booting from cd does not work anymore. without changing the bios settings.
<ud> ok, here I am again. I am not getting access to grub configuration by pressing shift key. when i press shift key screen show grub conf for a flash and then the usual purple screen.
<ud> also ctrl alt F2 dosent work
<SeaCat> bekks its back , but there is so much output in lsof
<bekks> SeaCat: Then pastebin it, entirely
<repozitor> bekks, hhhhmm, in this way users of group X can read any file of other group member,
<repozitor> so i want to each user just access to it's private files, no group member
<SeaCat> its slowing down everything pastbin .com is just loading
<repozitor> make me no sense!
<hitsujiTMO> repozitor: then chmod 700 /home/user1                      you really should read the man pages as bekks already suggested
<repozitor> ok :D
<SeaCat> bekks i cant open any website
<repozitor> just tell me my ownership setting is wrong or file permission?
<repozitor> i think my ownership setting seems right
<diverdude> hello, when i try to install ubuntu 13.10 64 bit DE from usb stick it just hangs after i press "i don't want to connect to internet right now" during installation. what is happening?
<ud> ok looks like its working in oem mode installation
<repozitor> bekks, got, it
<repozitor> thanks you
<SeaCat> bekks http://pastebin.com/aby4yzgR
<SeaCat> Sorry i have to disconnect the internet its downloading way too much
<bekks> SeaCat: lsof -i please
<SeaCat-> bekks did you find anything ?
<casual_boot> how does memmap= works in newer linux kernels? it does not take into account second memmap= range. 3.5.0-26 Ubuntu x86-64
<casual_boot> does grup pass to kernel a second memmap= line?
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<hitsujiTMO> casual_boot: what memmap= param are you giving exactly?
<casual_boot> hi MonkeyDust My HD dies with 32-bit LTS 12.04 install, where 2 memmap= lines during boot worked. 2 memmap= ranges I used not to use 2 faulty memory ranges
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot  and are those error messages?
<SeaCalf_> Does anyone know what Unattended-Upgrades do ?
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot  i mean: where and when do they appear?
<OerHeks> SeaCalf_, ubuntu will look for/install updates & reboot if necessary
<OerHeks> * without user interaction
<casual_boot_> MonkeyDust: same as with 12.04 where it worked. Masking 2 12MB memory ranges. memmap=0x8000000\$0x10000000 and memmap=0x8000000\0x30000000
<casual_boot_> 128MB
<SeaCalf_> I mean when i edit and comment out sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattented-upgrades . Will it disable the annoying background upgrades ?
<hitsujiTMO> casual_boot_: whats with the "\". they look invalid.
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot_  worked on a different machine with the same installation medium? if zo, it's hardware related, i guess
<lawr> When I done dd if=/dev/sdc of=ubuntu.iso ; sync it made the iso file 1.9GB in size?
<lawr> I'm on Debian
<lawr> it hasn't written to /dev/sdc device either
<casual_boot> MonkeyDust: no, on the same machine, with different HD, where was installed 12.04 LTS 32-bit
<lawr> just bloated the iso image
<OerHeks> SeaCalf_, why not disable it in softwarecenter > edit > sources > updates ?
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot  is it 32bit hardware? if zo, you cannot install 64bit on it
<MonkeyDust> if so*
<casual_boot> And now on 64-bit and kernel 3.5.0-26, not working.. It is 64-bit hardware. And I can boot with only one memmap= line but not with 2 memmap lines in GRUB2
<casual_boot> it is, MonkeyDust
<SeaCalf_> OerHeks its already disabled there. But still iftop shows this domain ftp.heanet.ie downloading things and its alot of things
<maxiaojun> can i change color depth without changing Xorg.conf?
<casual_boot> hitsujiTMO: that was neede on 12.04 GRUB to work. And it is still accepted for first memmap=
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot  and is it *supposed* to work with two such lines?
<SeaCalf_> Every 30 minutes it starts to download a ton of stuff i never asked for
<casual_boot> MonkeyDust: it used to work on 12.04, just fine...
<OerHeks> SeaCalf_, debian is not supported here, i thought you were asking about ubuntu
<julle157> join #AnimeNSK
<koell> !seen jono
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<SeaCalf_> OerHeks what have debian got to do with this ?
<OerHeks> SD
<OerHeks> SeaCalf_, as that adress is a debian mirror, isn it?
<SeaCalf_> OerHeks i dont know those things , i just want that mirror gone from iftop
<MaazZ> yo
<MaazZ> i want a hack program for xubuntu
<diverdude> hello, when i try to install ubuntu 13.10 64 bit DE from usb stick it just hangs after i press "i don't want to connect to internet right now" during installation. what is happening?
<OerHeks> SeaCalf_, ubuntu does not use that server to download tons of whatever, ask in #debian howto solv that
<SeaCalf_> OerHeks ok ty
<hitsujiTMO> casual_boot: accoring to https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt    it's prob more like:  memmap=0x8000000$0x10000000 and memmap=0x8000000$0x30000000
<hitsujiTMO> !hack | maazz
<hitsujiTMO> !hacking | maazz
<ubottu> maazz: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Munster> diverdude,wifi ? if so you need the internet to install some of the packages, ethernet just connects automatically
<hitsujiTMO> MaazZ: not something thats supported here
<MaazZ> no worries
<diverdude> Munster, sure...i am not choosing anything actively...i just click next
<diverdude> Munster, but it hangs anyway
<maxiaojun> can i change color depth without changing Xorg.conf?
<Munster> diverdude, theubiquity installer is active , it needs the 'net
<diverdude> Munster, ok, hwo to deactivate? How to prevent hanging?
<Munster> diverdude, you can't, but this might help http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/install-update-ubuntu-internet-connection/
<pseudo0815> Hello! I have a question. Could someone tell me briefly or give me keyword to find in google, why i getting a lot of message (e.g. Gtk-Warning: gtk_widget_size_allocate) if i start in terminal a gui application without e.g. "gksu -u <user>" command?!
<TJ-> diverdude: Munster: I've seen that, it's annoying... despite unchecking "Install 3rd party drivers..." it actually tries to pull them in, and does hang (timing out) because it can't connect to the archives.
<Munster> TJ-, ok thanks for the heads up
<diverdude> TJ-, i even did uncheck that and also chose do not connect to internet
<diverdude> and still it hangs
<diverdude> im gonna try linux mint instead..maybe they have an installer that works :)
<Munster> diverdude, doubt it
<SeaCalf_> OerHeks #debian tells me: "tell them that ftp.heanet.ie is not a debian mirror, and then try asking for help again ?"
<TJ-> diverdude: which Ubuntu version is that, I thought it'd been fixed
<diverdude> TJ-, 1310 DE
<diverdude> 64bit
<Munster> whynot connect, diverdude?
<Layke> Prepare for som e silly questions.. Does 14.04 come out in April?.. Also what will the difference be between 12.04 and 14.04? Like, when I have had 13.10, I don't notice any differences between 12.04 when using it?
<OerHeks> SeaCalf_, lolz, open http://ftp.heanet.ie/ and read again
<diverdude> Munster, because it will not connect...it hangs nomatter what i choose
<TJ-> diverdude: I'll make a note to revisit the bug-report and ensure the patch is in Trusty
<themill> OerHeks: it's also a mirror for just about everything else (which is what the discussion was about)
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: ftp.heanet.ie mirrors ubuntu and many other distros
<TJ-> Munster: If the PC needs additional hacking to bring up network drivers, the installer fails due to this, it isn't supposed to happen. The only installer that *requires* network is the mini.iso
<SeaCalf_> OerHeks #debian keeps telling me to go ask #ubuntu , since i'm using it
<Munster> diverdude, then check the image with md5sum, it might be corrupt
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu/
<TJ-> OerHeks: SeaCalf_ see http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/IE.txt
<Munster> TJ-, yes the minimal is the way for him
<SeaCalf_> I just want to disable ftp://ftp.heanet.ie so i can work in peace :(
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Your PC is connecting to that server to check for and fetch Ubuntu updates, because the PC has determined it is closed/fastest Ubuntu archive mirror to you (network-wise)
<hitsujiTMO> SeaCalf_: did you tell the installer you were in Ireland instead of South Africa?
<SeaCalf_> TJ- yes , but i want to manually check for updates , and all automatic updates are already disabled
<Munster> diverdude, tj correction,  not the way
<SeaCalf_> hitsujiTMO i chose South Africa at the installer
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Which specific process is connecting to that site? "sudo netstat -tpa" will help you identify it
<SeaCalf_> Tj- ftp.heanet.ie , comes up every 30 minutes or so , i had to disconnect internet earlier to stop it
<SeaCalf_> Should i do "sudo netstat -tpa" when it pops up again
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Try to capture the name/command-line of the process making the connection, then we can help
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Yes, and also, once you have the process's ID, immediately do "ps -efly | grep $PID" to grab the command-line including any arguments
<SeaCalf_> Tj- ok i will try that
<SeaCalf_> looks confusing but i will try figuring it out to get the correct info when it comes back again
<b1gw0rm> hello everyone
<diverdude> Munster, hmm well...linux mint is able to connect to internet...but it also hangs at same place during install
<diverdude> TJ-, ^
<b1gw0rm> how do you hide your ip and dns in IRC without asking an admin
<b1gw0rm> i cant connect with my VPN
<hitsujiTMO> b1gw0rm: thats not an ubuntu support question. ask for a cloak in #freenode
<Munster> diverdude, how old is this 13.10 version , is this a recent image ?
<diverdude> Munster, just downloaded it today
<Munster> hmm, could be a new bug then
<Munster> diverdude, I recall having ubiquity hang so i used "no acpi" at the install or try options page , and that worked
<otherj> guys, what's the most lightweight package i can install for sending mail from a cronjob? mailutils wants to install a full on mta
<otherj> as does mut
<benishor> bekks: thank you, fsck did the trick
<benishor> I;m having another problem though, this time due to icu-tools vs icu-devtools conflict
<yeats> diverdude: you can check /var/log/syslog in the installer environment to see what's going on when it hangs (may require you to "try ubuntu" before installing)
<benishor> I'm on 13.10 and apparently dist-upgrade brought icu-devtools which conflicts with icu-tools
<benishor> anybody managed to fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> !info icu-devtools
<yeats> otherj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt - see the "Installation" section
<ubottu> Package icu-devtools does not exist in saucy
<benishor> ubottu: as I said, a dist-upgrade brought it
<ubottu> benishor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> benishor: looks like you maybe using an unsupported ppa
<mallet> Hi. Do you know a software to lock screen (like xlock) that would allow unlocking with a password other than the login password?
<otherj> so, 'ssmtp'
<otherj> thanks
<_nedr> hello.. i added a private key (pem file ) using ssh-add.. now i want to remove it.. how to do it
<zaitzev> ssh-add -d ?
<benishor> !info icu-tools
<ubottu> icu-tools (source: icu): Development utilities for International Components for Unicode. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.1.1-12ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 123 kB, installed size 449 kB
<krizoek> any open servers for tomboy out there?
<_nedr> zaitzev thanks for reply will check it out
<Babuc> exit
<_nedr> zaitzev, i tried it it says bad key file
<_nedr> Initially i added a key using ssh-add key.pem
<_nedr> Now  i tried running ssh-add -d key.pem it says "Bad key file key.pem"
<casual_boot> hitsujiTMO: MonkeyDust in 12.10 that this is, 64bit, only first memmap= line is passed to kernel and only if "\" character is before "$". second memmap is ignored if it is on the end of the line. If passed without"\" , then system sees just 128Megs of Ram, and using parameter without second part, after "$". Is is GRUB2 I suppose, that is passing wrong characters to kernel.  If you put ...
<casual_boot> ...meminfo= lines in /etc/defualt/grub , under GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" " and do update-grub, you get some unholly mess in the place of "$" character in GRUB kernel boot command line. (like some path or something)
<MonkeyDust> casual_boot  what are you trying to accomplish?
<casual_boot> MonkeyDust: booting without using 2 memory ranges on 12.10 64-bit
<hitsujiTMO> casual_boot: ok, so you were escaping the $ in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX string. you were still missing the $ from the second memmap
<TJ-> If anyone see's SeaCalf_ return, please let him have this command to monitor for that heanet.ie connection: "  sudo watch -n 2 sh -c 'P=$(netstat -tnap | grep $(dig +short ftp.heanet.ie) | sed  "s|.*ESTABLISHED.\([[:digit:]]\{1,5\}\).*|\1|"); echo "PID=$P"; if [ ! -z "$P" ]; then ps -fly -p $P | tee -a /tmp/heanet.log; fi'   "
<maxagaz> hello
<maxagaz> anyone here ?
<MonkeyDust> maxagaz  this is the ubuntu support channel
<wolfybox> how would i set up a build (compiling) server?
<casual_boot> hitsujiTMO: well, if by any means line without "\$" comes to GRUB before kernel, it freaks out and passes to kernel something that limits memomry to just 128MB, therefore, kernel can't see second part of memmap paramater. If just one memmap is put to kernel line with "\$", it boots. If there are 2 of memmap lines like that, it does not.
<dyu> how to convert dsa key to rsa key?
<Babuc> nick /babuc
<hitsujiTMO> casual_boot: well the second memmap is malformed in its current state so ofcourse its not going to work
<TJ-> dyu: Errr, not possible! The algorithms are different
<casual_boot> hitsujiTMO: however I form second memmap= line it does not work.
<dyu> TJ-: sorry. i meant dss
<TJ-> casual_boot: In "/etc/default/grub" change the quotes to single, e.g.  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=' ' so the shell doesn't try to expand the $ inside the quotes as a variable
<lazarus_> is there a simple way to cd to an external media device within a script ?
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: cd /path/to/external/media/device       # does that not do it for you?
<casual_boot> thanks TJ- that explains part of it
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: im wondering if the device mount dir changes on a fresh install
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: /dev/mmcblk0p1 found it hehe
<casual_boot> TJ-: additional problem is that kernel does not get second parameter of memmap, e.g. second memory range not to use. It ignores it or does not boot when passed from GRUB2
<lazarus_> ugh or not
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: thats a block device. what exactly are you trying to do?
<wolfybox> how would i set up a build (compiling) server?
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: create a restore scirpt that mounts a usb drive and extracts backed up tar archives
<TJ-> casual_boot: What does this show? "grep memmap /boot/grub/grub.cfg"  ?
<TJ-> wolfybox: Do you mean for distcc?
<wolfybox> TJ-: i compile using scons, so i want to set up my server to compile automatically from a git repository
<dyu> trying again. how do i convert a ssh-dss public key to ssh-rsa?
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: it might be a good idea to use UUID to do it
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: ok, if its mounting the usb then you'd best scan the /dev/sdXY for unmounted partitions. Mount them to whatever dir you want, look for a signature that suggests its a backup, then extract the backup
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: if its the same partition each time then yes using UUID from blkid would work.
<linuxearth> hello ubuntu audience
<linuxearth> how are you all today?
<MonkeyDust> linuxearth  #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<linuxearth> ahhhahahhaha
<linuxearth> saying hi also?
<linuxearth> lol
<CavemanZipper> hey everyone, could use some help here
<CavemanZipper> Ubuntu keeps giving me a blank screen after login
<CavemanZipper> System program problem detected
<CavemanZipper> I can see my wallpaper and cursor but everything else isn't there..
<CavemanZipper> All this happened after I installed GNOME Shell and tried looging into it :|
<CavemanZipper> any thoughts?
<linuxearth> try KDE shell
<CavemanZipper> OK..how do I go about that?..
<CavemanZipper> I've been Google-ing the past 3 hours or so and trying all sorts of fixes but to no avail :(
<CavemanZipper> so you guys are my last hope
<linuxearth> man, try to go some pages on Google which are not the first page you search, means search results on pages like 6, 7, 8 also work!
<CavemanZipper> Well I went till 3 and the search goes cold there :(
<MonkeyDust> google for 3 hours on end?
<dyu> CavemenZipper: what were you using before that?
<CavemanZipper> I've purged gnome and reinstalled unity a couple of times
<CavemanZipper> uhh...
<CavemanZipper> I just installed the gnome shell, then though i'd try it out
<linuxearth> why don't u install other DE?
<hitsujiTMO> CavemanZipper: did you install gnome 3.10 from the ppa?
<CavemanZipper> rebooted, selected gnome at the login, then now it won't get me anywhere
<casual_boot> TJ-: /boot/grub/grub.cfg shows 2 memmap= lines , with "\&" in them , like put in e
<lazarus_> as $HOME prints the users home dir regardless of username is there something simalair that will grab the username i.e $USER
<casual_boot>  /etc/default/grub with ' '
<CavemanZipper> oh I wouldn't know if it was ppa or not..
<linuxearth> that's the error
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: yes $USER
<CavemanZipper> I'm pretty sure I just apt-getted it
<linuxearth> ;)- you are not 100% sure
<CavemanZipper> oh wait actually, if PPA is from the SOftware Center
<CavemanZipper> then yes, I'm 100% sure that's what I DIDN'T do :3
<hitsujiTMO> CavemanZipper: how exactly did you install gnome?
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: i thought it might be that simple hehe thanks
<MonkeyDust> CavemanZipper  from the software center or with a PPA?
<SeaCalf_> TJ- i added a commented out to "${distro_id}:${distro_codename}-security"; ,which was uncommented in the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades , where "Automatically upgrade packages from these (origin:archive) " section are. I will see if ftp.heanet.ie will still pop up now , if it does'nt i will do "sudo netstat -tpa" and "ps -efly | grep $PID" if it appears.
<hitsujiTMO> CavemanZipper: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<TJ-> casual_boot: OK, remove the "\" prefix from the "$" in "/etc/default/grub" and it should generate it correctly with the nexy "update-grub"
<TJ-> SeaCalf_ You can use this command to set-up a monitor for that heanet.ie connection: "  sudo watch -n 2 sh -c 'P=$(netstat -tnap | grep $(dig +short ftp.heanet.ie) | sed  "s|.*ESTABLISHED.\([[:digit:]]\{1,5\}\).*|\1|"); echo "PID=$P"; if [ ! -z "$P" ]; then ps -fly -p $P | tee -a /tmp/heanet.log; fi'   "
<casual_boot> I can just now think that is some kind of 12.10/GRUB2 bug on 64bit, and kernel 3.5 , that you can not pass 2 memmap lilnes.  It is actually: ro rootflags=subvol=@ memmap=0x8000000\$0x10000000 memmap=0x8000000\$0x30000000 quiet splash $vt_handoff
<casual_boot> TJ-: I tried it editing it before boot in grub2 menu without ' \& ' and it does not boot without it. But will try anyway
<SeaCalf_> TJ- will that stop that domain or process ?
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: No, it monitors every 2 seconds for any connection to ftp.heanet.ie and reports them, both to screen and to the log-file at "/tmp/heanet.log" so you let it run in a terminal and not have to watch the machine yourself
<belgianguy> I'm setting up a Ubuntu 13.04 media server, and have hooked up my USB external hdd to it, but I don't see it in /media
<CavemanZipper> Downloaded gnome shell, rebooted into it, got a blank screen and "System program problem detected", purged gnome shell and reinstalled Unity- still the same problem. Any ideas on fixing it?
<belgianguy> do servers automount by default?
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  use sudo blkid to see where it is
<hitsujiTMO> CavemanZipper: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: thanks! :) found it: /dev/sdc1: LABEL="LaCie" UUID="6853-5BA9" TYPE="vfat"
<belgianguy> so I have to manually mount it then?
<SeaCalf_> TJ- ok i see. I tried that command and it says "No such file in directory" So i guess it will create it when ftp.heanet.ie pops up again
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: That command shouldn't report anything like "No such file in directory". If it did, something was changed.
<lazarus_> i ran chmod -x "script name" but the script is stored on external media does this prevent it being made executable
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: vfat doesn't support linux permissions
<SeaCalf_> TJ- it says "No such file in directory" . I copied and pasted the command as you gave me
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: is there a way around it?
<hitsujiTMO> lazarus_: try /bin/bash /path/to/script
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Did you strip off the surrounding double-quote marks (before the 'sudo' and after the entire command) ?
<SeaCalf_> TJ- i pasted like this    sudo watch -n 2 sh -c 'P=$(netstat -tnap | grep $(dig +short ftp.heanet.ie) | sed "s|.*ESTABLISHED.\([[:digit:]]\{1,5\}\).*|\1|"); echo "PID=$P"; if [ ! -z "$P" ]; then ps -fly -p $P | tee -a /tmp/heanet.log; fi'
<lazarus_> hitsujiTMO: that works thanks
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Yes, that should be correct. It certainly works here without any warnings, strange.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Could you road-test this shell command string I've given SeaCalf_ ? See if you get the same warning/error he does?
<SeaCalf_> TJ- every minute or so it says "No such file in directory"
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: dig, not found. SeaCalf_ have you installed: dnsutils
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Ahhhh! thanks :)
<SeaCalf_> hitsujiTMO no i have not
<hitsujiTMO> SeaCalf_: sudo apt-get install dnsutils                                 then retry the script
<artium888> Hey everyone, does anyone know how to solve this :
<artium888>  isc-dhcp-server : Depends: isc-dhcp-common (= 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.5) but 4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.8 is to be installed
<bekks> artium888: Install the version required.
<artium888> bekks: so do i need to downgrade ?
<artium888> bekks: the isc-dhcp-common
<bekks> artium888: No, since you didnt install a version yet.
<artium888> bekks: i have the latest version
<artium888> bekks: isc-dhcp-common is already the newest version.
<TJ-> artium888: Have you done "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<artium888> TJ-: first upgrade and then update?
<MonkeyDust> artium888  paste this line in a terminal     sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<bekks> artium888: update, then upgrade.
<TJ-> artium888: 'precise-security' has version "4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.5" and precise-updates has "4.1.ESV-R4-0ubuntu5.9" so you local package archive is slightly out of date
<artium888> TJ- , MonkeyDust , i've updated & upgrade right now and i still cant install the dhcp server
<QWERTYj> hi
<TJ-> artium888: "apt-cache policy isc-dhcp-common"
<TJ-> artium888: and also "apt-cache policy  isc-dhcp-server" ... pastebin the output of those two commands
<artium888> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855424/
<artium888> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855428/
<catkiller_> Hi there! Quick Samba question on Ubuntu: I've got a share where I set up create and directory masks (to 0500) but they are simply ineffective. Any file/directory I create are using the client's mask (0755)
<catkiller_> Also, "force create mode" doesn't seem to work. If I set it to 0500 for instance files are still owner writeable, group readable and other readable
<catkiller_> Any idea?
<TJ-> artium888: The local package list is out of date, did "sudo apt-get update" complete without errors?
<artium888> catkiller_: did u restart the service ?
<artium888> TJ-: yup
<catkiller_> artium888: many times
<catkiller_> artium888: Also reconnected the client
<artium888> TJ-: i have alot of problems lately.. i also cant install wine..
<artium888> TJ-: something weird
<TJ-> artium888: You can check that by looking at " http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/isc-dhcp/ " and seeing the version 5.9 packages are there
<TJ-> artium888: I don't see any messages from that archive mirror saying its currently updating, so the indexes should be good.
<artium888> TJ-: ur israeli /
<artium888> ?
<TJ-> artium888: You might try changing the mirror hostname in "/etc/apt/sources.list" to another mirror (e.g. from il.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com) and redo "apt-get update" to see if that fixes it
<hitsujiTMO> artium888: is your filesystem mounted read only?
<artium888> hitsujiTMO: no its a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 64bit..
<p007> hello
<artium888> TJ-: could u connect to my comp over teamviewer ?
<MonkeyDust> !u | artium888
<ubottu> artium888: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<p007> hello
<malimbar> hello
<p007> anyone there?
<MonkeyDust> p007  type /names to find out
<malimbar> lol
<p007> I have a question, and I really have no clue how to do this, I ordered a VPS with ubuntu, and ordered 5 ips, I want to make it so when a user connects with a same username/pw their assigned a different ip (external ip). so, anyone know how to make openvpn can connect to multiple vpn in one vps?
<bekks> p007: Thats not possible.
<artium888> what... why it asks for 32bit packages.. i have 64bit system.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855484/
<p007> how to do that?
<malimbar> artium888, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<malimbar> artium888, some programs require 32 bit libraries to work, and they're not included by default in a 64 bit system.
<bekks> p007: you cant force a user to be connecting using one specific external IP. If the user wants to connect to a different external IP, you cant stop him from doing so.
<artium888> malimbar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855499/
<malimbar> artium888, what have you done to troubleshoot this so far?
<artium888> malimbar: idk
<bekks> artium888: teamviewer is a 32bit application.-.
<bekks> artium888: Thats why it asks for 32bit libs.
<p007> ops... sorry..  i mean same user can connect on other ip too... i have installed openvpn on ubuntu at my first ip... but vpn cannot connect to external ip
<pip__> my samba shares keep disappearing when I reboot my rig, any idea why?
<artium888> bekks: no i downloaded a 64bit version
<bekks> p007: Then configure you openvpn server accordingly.
<pip__> by that I mean I have to share the folders again for them to be seen
<tonph> Hi I am  struggling to use my 3g modem MMX377G with my ubuntu 12.04
<artium888> bekks: u can find it on their site
<p007> how to do that?
<tonph> am following this tutor code-cocktail.in/micromax-3g-datacard-mmx377g-installation-ubuntu/,
<gry> Is it normal for npm and nodejs from the repos to conflict each-other?
<bekks> artium888: And in fact - you may ask the teamviewer support too - theit 64bit package is just a wrapper which installs 32bit libs along woth 32bit wine.
<bekks> artium888: Thats why it needs 32bit libs.
<bekks> !openvpn | p007
<ubottu> p007: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<artium888> bekks: psst... what a mistake to install 64bit system
<tonph> any one has any spare idea on how to set this up ?
<tonph> any help would be very much appreciated....
<bekks> artium888: It would be a mistake to install 32bit OS on 64bit hardware.
<malimbar> artium888, I'm confused on why it wouldn't install those 3 libraries though
<artium888> malimbar: same here
<platinov> здравствуйте)
<tonph> my prob is usb listing was working  yesterday but I think i poke some wrong things and now it is not listing anythin .. :(
<bekks> malimbar: Because teamviewer is a huge pile of mess when it comes to the structure of their deb package.
<hitsujiTMO> grp: no. whats the exact output you are getting?#
<bekks> artium888: I explained it to you, why it wants those 32bit libs.
<tonph> any idea guys ?
<cholsu> ubuntu support custom compiled the newest kernel?
<artium888> bekks: how do i hide join/left irc events in the webchat..
<artium888> bekks: its spamming
<bekks> artium888: I dont know.
<hitsujiTMO> cholsu: no, custom kernels are unsupported
<cholsu> I got serious error in monitor resolution setting
<bekks> artium888: I am used to them and dont want to hide them.
<cholsu> oh sadly
<tonph> my dongle is this http://www.micromaxinfo.com/data-card/3G/MMX377G
<tonph> :(
<platinov> кто может помочь с вопросиком одним интересным?
<hitsujiTMO> !ru | platinov
<ubottu> platinov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cholsu> I almost read simple russian character, it's hard language for me lol
<p007> that why i already installed it... i already assigned external ip on my main ip (eth0)... i try ping my external ip, its success.... when i try connect openvpn on my external ip, its cannot connect...
<malimbar> artium888, have you tried "apt-get -f install ia32-libs"?
<bekks> p007: Fix your . key. It always produces multiple chars when you press it once.
<bekks> p007: And please refer to the openvpn documentation on how to configure openvpn.
<cholsu> but before I used to install custom compiled kernel from kernel.org, unsupport it now in 13.10?
<tonph> any help !!! :(
<bekks> cholsu: They never were supported officially. Nothing stops you from doing it, too.
<malimbar> artium888, and if that doesn't work, you can try sudo apt-get clean and try installing again. That's what duckduckgo recommends anyways
<p007> when i installing it, i refer from this site http://chagridsada.blogspot.com/2012/06/openvpn-system-based-on-user-pass-lib.html
<hitsujiTMO> cholsu: you can install custom kernels if you wish. but they are not supported. so you are on your own if something goes wrong
<yeats> malimbar: artium888: ia32-libs is deprecated - you now just append ':i386' to the package name
<cholsu> yeah maybe
<cholsu> good answer thx lol
<TJ-> cholsu: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<yeats> !mainline | cholsu
<ubottu> cholsu: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<malimbar> yeats, that's cleaner anyways, but it usually means a lot more hunting down of individual libraries
<cholsu> what a so much help infos are!
<yeats> malimbar: yeah - there are plusses and minuses to the change
<malimbar> tonph, I'm sorry... but what did you need help with again?
<cholsu> too kind of you!
<bekks> malimbar: Blam the teamviewer packager(s) for what he/she/they did.
<bekks> *blame
<malimbar> bekks, lol, sounds good, but in my lack of knowledge I just put forward a bunch of tryhard until I figure it out :)
<cholsu> I'm a little afraid of malicious codes inside ubuntu kernel?!
<SeaCalf_> installing dnsutils did'nt help. ftp.heanet.ie stopped all my other software that is accessing the internet when its active.
<cholsu> possibility...
<bekks> cholsu: Then dont use ubuntu kernels.
<SeaCalf_> TJ- I managed to get this, can you make sense of it http://pastebin.com/bZEQpDZi
<bekks> cholsu: and the same bad code maybe in the kernel.org kernels.
<cholsu> good
<cholsu> hehe then nevermind
<cholsu> I went too much
<tonph> malimbar: I am struggling with MMX377G modem with ubuntu 12.04
<tonph> malimbar: and thanks for ur concern
<SeaCalf_> I had to disconnect the net to stop the ftp.heanet.ie process , i couldnt use the internet otherwise
<bekks> SeaCalf_: Which process establishes the connections to ftp.heanet.ie?
<bekks> SeaCalf_: Until you find out, there is no reason to repeat that again and again :)
<malimbar> tonph, searching says it's a 3g usb data card? and what's it doing exactly?
<tonph> malimbar: this is 3g usb internet dongle.
<SeaCalf_> bekks i got PID of 1375 for heanet
<bekks> SeaCalf_: And which process is that?
<SeaCalf_> ps -efly | grep $1375 is supposed to output that ,i dont know these things i'm new to linux
<tonph> malimbar: I m following this code-cocktail.in/micromax-3g-datacard-mmx377g-installation-ubuntu/
<bekks> SeaCalf_: Wrong syntax. "ps -ef | grep 1375"
<tonph> malimbar: my prob is that step #4 - USB0* listing is not coming up in mine
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: "197.104.49.233:60275    ftp.heanet.ie:http      ESTABLISHED 1375/freshclam" ... that's your anti-virus
<Guest92080> morning, is there a way to tell if a motherboard has SATA ports on it from the terminal?
<SeaCalf_> bekks i just copied and pasted the command
<SeaCalf_> TJ- what does that mean
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: It'll be fetching the latest virus signature updates
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/freshclam.1.html
<SeaCalf_> TJ- so its downloading antivirus software all the time /
<bekks> SeaCalf_: No. It is downloading new signatures.
<malimbar> tonph, that doesn't sound like a problem with step 4, but rather one of the earlier steps. Do you prefer command line or graphical btw?
<SeaCalf_> Can i uninstall ClamAV  then ?
<bekks> SeaCalf_: if you dont need/want it - sure.
<malimbar> tonph, what I would do next is go to ubuntu's "disks" utility and see what devices are listed
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Why not just reconfigure the update schedule?
<bekks> Or just stop freshclam from running.
<tonph> malimbar: and what should I check in that ....
<Guest92080> what command would I run from the terminal to find out if my motherboard has any SATA ports
<SeaCalf_> TJ- its a pc i got from a friend , i didnt know about ClamAV is on here
<malimbar> tonph, see if the usb dongle is recognized at all first, and if it it is, check whether it's mounted. And if it is, check what the location of it is
<malimbar> tonph, Ie it's mount point
<bekks> Guest92080: wget - to download the manual.
<Guest92080> bekks, don't know the part number
<tonph> malimbar: yeah , it is listed in that. But the location has '-' in that
<bekks> Guest92080: Then use dmidecode to find out.
<SeaCalf_> Ok i will try remove ClamAV and see if that helps
<bekks> SeaCalf_: Why not just stopping freshclam?
<tonph> malimbar: device = /dev/sdc
<malimbar> tonph, is it mounted?
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: I guess there's a cron schedule to run every 30 minutes or so ... check with "sudo crontab -e"
<bekks> SeaCalf_: Do you remove the entire garden when a cat strolls through it?
<faugusztin> Guest92080: lspci | grep SATA
<Guest92080> bekks, AWESOME, thanks
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: Use Ctrl+X to exit the crontab editor
<tonph> malImbar: how can i check that ?
<tonph> malimbar: since this is showing the device as /dev/sdc i think this is mounted. Right !!
<Guest92080> faugusztin, THANKS. i guess according to this there is SATA ports IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] RAID bus controller 180 SATA/PATA  [SiS]  BUT how to determine how many now
<faugusztin> Guest92080: or if you got a SAS controller too, then you should check lspci | grep SCSI
<floryn> e
<malimbar> tonph, in that same utility, below the big box of vlumes, there should be either a little right arrow (looks like "play") or a box (looks like a "stop" button). If you hover over it, it will say you can either mount it or unmount it
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: You could also reconfigure freshclam to use a local (South African) mirror, see http://www.clamav.net/mirrors.html#za
<SeaCalf_> TJ- i dont understand that command " no crontab for root - using an empty one"
<malimbar> tonph, or at the bottom it'll say "contents (blah blah) - mounted at... " or "contents (blah blah) - Not Mounted"
<bekks> SeaCalf_: there is no crontab for root, and an empty one will be used.
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: OK, it's not a scheduled job in the crontab them, I guess there must be a system daemon service running it on a schedule, instead
<tonph> malimbar: Am unable to see any such, the big bar box on volume has an entry - No media detected... :(
<faugusztin> Guest92080: open the case ? :P
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: "sudo grep freshclam /etc/cron*/*" might identify it
<malimbar> tonph, but you don't see anything below that box?'
<platinov> есть кто с наших?
<SeaCalf_> TJ- sudo grep freshclam /etc/cron*/* outputs nothing
<tonph> malimbar: noh :(
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: OK, so it must be run as part of the clamav system services then
<tonph> malimbar: i can see some text like usage bla bla, but has '-' on that
<TJ-> SeaCalf_: I don't use Anti-virus so I don't know where it will be configured
<malimbar> tonph, and if you go into the terminal, and type "sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt", what does it print out?
<Guest92080> faugusztin, it's offsite. i'm ssh'd into it and try to tell a customer what type of HDD to buy. either a IDE or SATA drive
<tonph> malimbar: looking at other disk devices, i can see the 'mount' link ...
<malimbar> tonph, put in in pastebin if you can
<cholsu> I hope canonical develope some elegant office apps
<cholsu> libreoffice s decent
<platinov> whot this files atddd skaspdd skysapddd skapdd  ????    from /etc !      inciling cpu 100% =(
<malimbar> cholsu, libreoffice is awesome and Canonical can't compete. But if you want you can always try one of the other multitude of apps that do the same thing. Gnome makes quite a few, KDE makes quite a few, etc
<cholsu> hmm
<cholsu> I knew you said in that way
<tonph> malimbar: mount: no medium found on /dev/sdc
<bekks> tonph: use a partition for mounting, not the entire disk.
<faugusztin> Guest92080: can you do dmidecode | less, then search for Base Board Information
<faugusztin> Guest92080: and here for "Product Name:"
<TJ-> Guest92080: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" or view that log-file yourself, you'll see the ports being recognised
<tonph> bekks: i didnt get that ... sorry
<Guest92080> faugusztin, ok, found it's a foxconn and its product name is 661 7MI
<bekks> tonph: use sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc to see the partitions, and then use mount /dev/sdcX ... instead mount /dev/sdc
<faugusztin> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=Motherboard&U=en-us0000152
<tonph> bekks: ok let me check so
<faugusztin> Guest92080: so it has 2x SATA ports
<Guest92080> faugusztin, i believe so, thats what I found via google yes
<tonph> bekks: this is the result of fdisk - Cannot open /dev/sdc
<tonph> looks like some thing got messed up ..
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: you did use sudo right?
<bekks> tonph: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Guest92080> faugusztin, TJ- bekks thanks guys for the help!!! gotta run
<tonph> bekks: my mistake, yeah using sudo didnt complain anything - but not result also
<bekks> tonph: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc has output. Pastebin it please.
<tonph> result is nothing
<platinov> sudo apt-get install gparted
<platinov> sudo gparted
<hitsujiTMO> platinov: gksudo gparted      you mena
<hitsujiTMO> mean*
<platinov> ;D
<tonph> ok let me install gparted and then check so again...
<malimbar> tonph, I believe you, but it's nice to actually get the whole pastebin anyways. Sometimes little details are useful
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: there's also: sudo parted -l           or: lsblk
<bekks> tonph: Why dont you pastebin the requested information, but instead walk the try&error way?
<SonikkuAmerica> hitsujiTMO: These days just running GParted from anywhere other than the terminal forces authentication
<tonph> bekks: let paste bin the info ..
<tonph> I have tried to paste some of the info here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855702/
<tonph> am in that ignore/cancel state still - :)
<cholsu> is it possible to mount iphone 5s on ubuntu 13.10?
<cholsu> I failed to do it
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: whats the output of: file /dev/sdc
<tonph> hitsuJiTMO: its - /dev/sdc: block special
<beefman> maybe dumb question or nitpicking: is it possible to prevent a program from popping to front when it starts?  i click skype then start doing something then it interrupts me by coming to the foreground.  using gnome
<tonph> my prob is that COM port is not recognised for my modem...
<Jessica1> who could help me for a PS2 to USB keyboard ?
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: mount | grep /dev/sr1
<tonph> hitsujiTMO: it results me to no result... silent prompt !
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: how far have you gotten in the installation?
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: did you install the .deb drivers?
<MonkeyDust> beefman  Skype > options > chat > when somebody...
<beefman> MonkeyDust: not when somebody pings me.  i mean on startup.  i don't want any programs coming to foreground when they start
<tonph> hitsujiTMO : I install as per this code-cocktail.in/micromax-3g-datacard-mmx377g-installation-ubuntu/, and it was working yesterday
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: ls -l ls /dev/ttyUSB*
<MonkeyDust> beefman  General > start skype minimised
<beefman> MonkeyDust: i have that checked too, but the login still pops up.  isn't there a way in the window manager to prevent any program from interrupting me?
<malimbar> tonph, This sounds like a really basic non-linuxy step... but have you restarted your computer after it started doing this?
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: sorry: ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*
<tonph> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855776/, but this is from my other photon-modem (Huawei) which i m connected to internet. But yesterday I was able to detect both the modem, removing this and trying to connect only my MMX377G modem does not work ..:(
<MonkeyDust> beefman  in dconf-editor, maybe, i'm looking, but don't find anything (in org.gnome to start)
<beefman> MonkeyDust: thank you, i'll take a look
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: is the mmx modem in the system now?
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: lsusb -knn
<tonph> hitsujiTMO : I have attached both as of now, MMX is not detected and PHOTON is detected and thus am able to use internet from it :)
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: sorry: lsusb && lsusb -t
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: "-knn" ??? lspci ftw :)
<pulkitiiit> #blender
<pip__> hi I'm trying to set up a file server for ubuntu & windows machines which kit do I need to use
<tonph> hitsujiTMO : let me try
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: tiredness does wonderful things
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Those devices initially present as a virtual CD-ROM (see /dev/sdb) containing the drivers. They need usbswitch-ing to their alter-ego modem configuration
<pip__> samba or something else?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: You made me giggle, too :)
<artium888> could anyone help me with this ? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855804/
<pip__> I'll be serving files from an Ubuntu rig to both win & ubuntu machines
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i know, i'd just presume that the software installs a udev rule to auto switch
<artium888> bekks MonkeyDust malimbar TJ , does anyone know how to fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855804/
<tonph> hitsujiTMO: looks like the options failed .. still i have pasted lspci result here..http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855815/
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: please do: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Nusoft> I have made my decision! After looking at the URL Jordan_U sent me, I am going to get Ubuntu. But before that, I have to get some sort of virtual machine like VMware and give it a little test.
<bekks> artium888: you have to fix the error that leads to that error message. The postinstall script fails, you have to debug it and see why.
<Nusoft> Ubuntu might be...the one!
<Nusoft> Thanks, Jordan_U!
<artium888> bekks: eh.. kinda new to ubuntu.. what do i do ?
<SchrodingersScat> Nusoft: there's always virtualbox
<bekks> artium888: you have to fix the error that leads to that error message. The postinstall script fails, you have to debug it and see why.
<tonph> hitsujiTMO: looks like this when i was installing yesterday Bus 002 Device 023: ID 2020:4010   in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855825/
<Nusoft> Is Virtualbox free?
<TJ-> artium888: I'd suggest a purge and reinstall of the -server and -comon packages, in case there were some artifacts from a prior install
<ddssc> resized my partitions with gparted, moved 10gigs from linux to win. now windows won't boot. is there any way to fix my win boot partition?
<demophobia> Does ubuntu not have a default image editing program? All I want to do is crop a screenshot!
<bekks> demophobia: Just use gimp.
<belgianguy> ok, so my media server can stream mp3
<ddssc> don't use gimp, gimp is the worst pos ever created.
<belgianguy> but it doesn't want to play WMA
<demophobia> "no longer included by default because of it's professional-grade complexity", right, bekks ?
<demophobia> ddssc, what's better?
<belgianguy> is there a way to find out if it's codec related?
<beefman> MonkeyDust: http://bertrandbenoit.blogspot.com/2011/09/change-window-behavior-to-prevent-focus.html
<ddssc> demophobia: anything really.
<demophobia> lol
<TJ-> tonph: Have you tried "sudo modprobe option && echo '12d1 1506' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id"  ?
<ddssc> demophobia:  use pinta
<tonph> TJ : nope...
<ddssc> resized my partitions with gparted, moved 10gigs from linux to win. now windows won't boot. is there any way to fix my win boot partition?
<tonph> TJ : what it suppose to do :) ?
<MonkeyDust> beefman  great!
<Nusoft> Is Virtualbox free? Or do I have to pay for it?
<malimbar> Nusoft, free
<hitsujiTMO> Nusoft: its free
<Nusoft> Okay, then! Thank you!
<malimbar> ddssc, exactly how did you add it to the windows partition?
<tonph> I was checking the log :/var/log/syslog and tried ataching and detaching - and i foud this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855889/
<ddssc> malimbar: shrunk linux partition, and then expanded win partition by the unallocated amount (10 gigs)
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: cat /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/* /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf | pastebinit
<demophobia> ddssc, i'll write that down; i just cropped it with fotoxx ...
<artium888> bekks: im trying.. i cant
<malimbar> ddssc... don't do that again. heh. You might be able to fix it by putting in a windows recovery disk and/or booting it in safe mode (if you can)
<ddssc> demophobia: sudo apt-get install pinta
<tonph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6855895/
<MaazZ> searching for hack for xubuntu...
<ddssc> malimbar: point taken, using open source software for serious tasks is stupid.
<demophobia> ddssc, i just used the Ubuntu Software Center ... looks like it should be better than fotoxx, which seems more photography-collection-oriented
<MonkeyDust> MaazZ  a hack for xubuntu?
<MaazZ> yeah
<demophobia> thanks :)
<MaazZ> program
<MonkeyDust> MaazZ  meaning?
<Nusoft> Okay! Gotta go! Bye, guys and gals! :D
<malimbar> ddssc, no, but resizing windows partitions and expecting windows to just be ok with that is a bit weird
<MaazZ> i want to hack
<SchrodingersScat> !vim | MaazZ
<ubottu> MaazZ: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<malimbar> ddssc, windows doesn't like to be messed with without it's knowledge, and actively fights against it
<MonkeyDust> MaazZ  what do you want to hack and how legal is that?
<ddssc> malimbar: I've done it a million times with win tools like paragon.
<MaazZ> legal enough
<MaazZ> hack bill gates
<SchrodingersScat> MonkeyDust: he should hack on emacs, i think they always want help
<malimbar> ddssc, those programs are running under a tight assumption that you're using windows, and fix windows for you afterwards
<MonkeyDust> MaazZ  try to hack NSA, then
<malimbar> ddssc, it's like trying to dual boot with windows and ubuntu, and windows just  happily overwrites the MBR, because "hey, who would use anything but windows" is the base assumption of their installs
<fieldfirst> Is it possible to use SElinux on Ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: it does look like there's no driver installed for the device. can you try reinstalling the .deb for it
<SeaCalf_> TJ- I didnt find a way to configure the virus definition updates for Clamav. There is no GUI for it and Clamav is not listed in programs. I was able to find Clamav and its update helper Freshclam in Synaptic package manager. They were installed and i removed Clamav from the my system. I hope the issue over now and i can get back to working in peace again. Thanks for the help guys :)
<tonph> hitsujiTMO: i find this on the log ::scsi 47:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Micromax Modem            6225 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS::, was wandering why this is reported as CDROM .. :(
<tonph> yeah - let me try to reinstall things again...
<hitsujiTMO> tonph: its a dual mode device. its storing the drivers on the virtual cd.
<TJ-> tonph: The device has multiple personalities. It initially presents a virtual CD-ROM file-system containing the driver files. Once installed, the driver is supposed to switch the USB device ID to present the serial ports (or Ethernet port)
 * TJ- has one here
<tonph> TJ: ahaa.... got it let me reinstall things again and .. get back to make some noise again :)
<artium888> bekks: this is how i solved it: sudo dpkg --force-all -P isc-dhcp-server
<arulmagi> Hi guys. I need a help. How to download mp3 from a webpage using wget?
<gordonjcp> arulmagi: wget <url for file>
<val__> a question for people who like beautiful things : which font do you like to edit/print a professional document ?
<arulmagi> thanks for the response gordonjcp. i tried that but it downloads just the webpage as index.html
<oddantfr> I guess nobody likes beautiful things
<Jessica1> I can't more skype window, it's on the top on the left
<Jessica1> I can't move skype window, it's on the top on the left
<gordonjcp> !ot | oddantfr
<ubottu> oddantfr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> arulmagi: try adding --page-requisites
<oddantfr> gordonjcp: as font can't be different from one system to another I felt right to ask that in here, sorry if my way of asking is bumping your robotic way of applying rules
<gordonjcp> oddantfr: it's not an Ubuntu support question
<arulmagi> Hi
<madyourse> oddantfr: what's your question. Some people are so an=l.
<jhutchins> SeaCalf_: You know that clamav only finds Windows viruses, right?
<demophobia> any idea why following http://sidvind.com/wiki/Thunderbird/Change_account_order failed to change the account order?
<SeaCalf_> jhutchins its a friend of mine's pc he gave to me. I never knew about Clamav is installed on it.
<MonkeyDust> demophobia  don't trust instructions on random websites you should find
<demophobia> MonkeyDust, erm, thank you ... ... so ... can you help me fix it? :D
<jhutchins> SeaCalf_: clam is configured via text files, as is freshclam which updates the definition files.  The default install on Ubuntu should be configured to work automatically.  I don't know if it sets up scan-on-open or scheduled scans.
<demophobia> Does Ubuntu automatically delete backup files after the original file has been deleted for a certain length of time?
<SeaCalf_> jhutchins ok i see. But it does'nt matter now, i'm glad Clamav-freshclam is  removed from the system now. I dont want antivirus software here since i practise good computing behaviour :) .
<bekks> demophobia: Ubuntu does not even create backup files at all, automatically.
<demophobia> ... ... i seem to have a lot of them ... ...
<demophobia> are you sure, bekks ? where are these ~ files coming from them?
<demophobia> *then
<bekks> demophobia: And you have a broken . key, too.
<demophobia> lol
<icecool> hello, i need a good tool to connect to free VPN in italy
<AMPX> Is there a way to get Ubuntu on Mac?
<bekks> demophobia: the ~ are created when the user - that means you - edits and saves a files. This does not happen automatically, but by the intent of the user.
<bekks> AMPX: If it is an Intel based mac, install it.
<demophobia> so it's an option in gedit?
<bekks> demophobia: exactly.
<AMPX> bekks: thanks. ill check it out
<pulse00> hi all. is there a way to set an environment variable for the www-data user manually, so it's available to scripts run by the nginx webserver through fastcgi?
<icecool> VPN free tool?
<hitsujiTMO> icecool: use the vpn client for whatever vpn you are using then
<demophobia> 'k thanks bekks
<bekks> icecool: openvpn
<icecool> i follow you bekks
<jhutchins> SeaCalf_: The best that can be said of clam is that it meets the requirements of having "antivirus software" installed if you get security audits.  It doesn't do much good even for Windows files.  For a Linux fileserver that serves Windows clients you're far better off running a good Windows AV program on the clients.
<jhutchins> Last I checked, AVG had a free (and a commercial) linux product, and they get pretty good ratings.
<SeaCalf_> jhutchins thanks , i will try AVG for linux someday when i feel like using antivirus software
<linXea> I need help connecting to my university VPN (openconnect / anyconnect). The connection is established and IP is assigned to interface vpn0. The issue is that my datatraffic is NOT routed over vpn0 interface but instead still on wlan0 with my home IP.  What do I need to do? I assume I need to set another gateway (if up choose vpn0 over wlan0).. I have no idea how to do that. I am using network-manager-gnome with plugin for openconnect. Same problem wit
<linXea> h ciscos proprietary Anyconnect mobility secure client.  http://pastie.org/8688415 <-- all the info I could think of is in this pastie
<pip__> samba or nfs for sharing files to ubuntu and windows machines?
<pip__> from an ubuntu server
<bekks> pip__: Unless you windows supports nfs, you have to use samba.
<pip__> bekks: having problems getting samba to share to another ubuntu rig at the mo
<pip__> bekks: think I'm on for a reinstall & start from scratch again
<linXea> hm, show us your /etc/samba/smb.conf  and output of # sudo smbtree
<bekks> pip__: Ubuntu is not Windows. Just fix the problems.
<pip__> bekks: lol, I'm reinstalling cos I'm making things worse everytime I fiddle with the thing
<bekks> pip__: Dont fiddle, repair.
<pip__> bekks: okay then, my repairs are making matters worse
<pip__> bekks: yesterday i had a permissions problem, now my directories don't exist
<bekks> pip__: So you removed them?
<bekks> pip__: And which "my directories"?
<bekks> !details | pip__
<ubottu> pip__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pip__> bekks: nope, they're visible, on screen
<bekks> pip__: Define "they".
<pip__> it's a long story:
<bekks> pip__: Dont expect us to know what you are talking about unless you tell us the details :)
<bekks> pip__: Shorten it up, into one sentence.
<linXea> this channel used to be more helpful. Ive asked three times aldready today and not a single response.
<bekks> linXea: Because no one knows an answer, most likely.
<pip__> I have a second hdd containing 2 folders I want to share up til todays disaster I could click on them but not mount them - permission denied
<linXea> even with sudo pip__ ?
<pip__> ubun tu 13.10 64 bit desktop, sharing to another rig running the same OS
<pip__> linXea: h'mm, not tried that
<bekks> pip__: Use an editor and the samba configuration for sharing files, not clicking anything.
<bekks> !samba | pip__
<ubottu> pip__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<pip__> linXea: could that be why my shares are not persistent after a restart?
<DKFermi> Hi, I have a TP x201 with integrated gobi2000 3G modem. Is there a way of permanently disabling the 3G and Bluetooth?
<bekks> pip__: Yes.
<pip__> bekks: yah, thought it was a bum config file
<DKFermi> I can click in the notification bay area to disable both BT and the 3G but then it comes back on after a hard restart
<bekks> pip__: It is. Because you didnt configure Samba at all until now.
<pip__> bekks: i believe I'm best starting all over again
<bekks> DKFermi: Thats expected.
<linXea> pip__, if you want them persistent between computers running linux I would suggest using /etc/fstab to mount them at boot
<bekks> pip__: I suggest you start reading the articles given.
<TJ-> linXea: Is the VPN IPv4? Is it getting its address via DHCP? If so, is the DHCP server passing a default gateway? If so, is the client IPV4 configuration set to Method "Automatic (VPN)" or something else?
<pip__> linXea: i got that working :)
<DKFermi> my experience with disabling modules in the kernel is not that great - so any suggestions or help are appreciated
<pip__> bekks: it's a new project, but I am floundering
<TJ-> DKFermi: maybe 'rfkill'  ?
<linXea> it is IPv4 and it is getting ip over  dhcp.
<linXea> all that works
<pip__> bekks: any pointers to an article a beginner can get to grips with?
<bekks> pip__: There is no reason in reinstalling. You should just configure a samba server which will not happen when reinstalling.
<DKFermi> TJ, thanks - i'll take a look at that
<TJ-> linXea: Is it set to Method  "Automatic (VPN)" ?
<linXea> yes
<linXea> tried  both choices
<TJ-> linXea: OK, that configuration means "if the DHCP server sends a default-gateway, use it" ... so look at "/var/log/syslog" to see whether that does report a default-gateway being received and set, or not
<DKFermi> TJ, thanks that helped
<DKFermi> what's the difference between soft and hard blocks?
<Datz> Hi, I'm looking for a live cd that will fit on a cd-r.. preferably with ubuntu classic and not unity. does such a thing exist
<Datz> ?
<TJ-> DKFermi: "hard" means a physical switch, "soft" means in software
<xangua> Datz: ubuntu no longer fits on a cd, I believe lubuntu still does
<DKFermi> right - so I guess hard is impossible - since i can't turn it on/off in the bios
<hitsujiTMO> Datz: not any more
<TJ-> Datz: Only the mini.iso
<Datz> awesome
<Datz> thanks
<linXea> TJ-, "Feb  1 18:12:51 thinkpad NetworkManager[750]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/vpn0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring..! this seem odd.
<pip__> bekks:uninstall & reinstall samba then? As a start over.  Goodness only knows what I've done to smb.conf by now
<floryn> hei cv lista cu parole folosite la facebook avezi?
<bekks> pip__: No.
<floryn> nu are nimeni?
<bekks> pip__: Configure Samba. Dont uninstall. Dont reinstall. Configure.
<Datz> they couldn't cut a few MB make you use a DVD-R..
<TJ-> linXea: Can you pastebin the syslog ?
<pip__> bekks:wow, you're persistent on this
<slimjimflim> pip__
<bekks> pip__: Yes, because everything else is pointless.
<floryn> hei aveti?
<slimjimflim> pip__: did you get banned from ##linux-coders?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | slimjimflim
<ubottu> slimjimflim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<floryn> noo password facebook list
<pip__> slimjimflim: nope, don't do coding
<DKFermi> another question. I regularly have hang ups of my graphics chip, freezing and once I choose terminal mode it shows drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed
<pip__> slimjimflim: i can't configure samba, let alone code
<linXea> TJ-,  http://pastie.org/8689123
<slimjimflim> pip__: i must be thinking of a different pip
<DKFermi> does that mean my graphic chip is acting up or is this a config issue?
<pip__> slimjimflim: it's possible, I had to tweak my nick cos sum other pip had it
<TJ-> linXea: "Feb  1 18:12:52 thinkpad NetworkManager[750]: <info>   Forbid Default Route: yes"
<linXea> I saw that.
<pip__> bekks:okay, back to the samba docs again it is
<hitsujiTMO> !ro | floryn
<ubottu> floryn: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<floryn> daa
<pip__> i shall return to torment you all with my samba woes
<pip__> but now...
<pip__> dinner
<pip__> adios
<floryn> hei /hitsujiTMO
<floryn> nu vb cu mn?
<bekks> floryn: Is that some kind of code?
<floryn> password linst facebook please
<hitsujiTMO> floryn: sorry, i don't understand romainian. try #ubuntu-ro
<floryn> password list?
<bekks> floryn: wrong channel.
<OerHeks> 12345
<DJones> floryn: Just use your password to login to your account
<TJ-> linXea: So, the VPN does *not* allow default routing, which is why it adds so many static routes, so there is nothing wrong with the configuration
<linXea> so I need to specify one of those static routes manually ?
<TJ-> linXea: what for?!
<linXea> I need to be able to surf the web on university vpn, since I cannot access library resources without them
<TJ-> linXea: The VPN is for access to *internal* resources only, not for gateway-ing  to the outside world
<glitsj16> hellow people
<TJ-> linXea: the default route set-up for your local Internet access will be used for everything else, as it should be.
<linXea> TI want the internet route to be used for interface vpn0, as it has been for years.
<linXea> surfing the web like I were physically on the university
<TJ-> linXea: You can't, that's why they specifically deny a default route. See https://internt.slu.se/en/services/it/support/gor-sa-har/vpn-anyconnect/
<linXea> they have two instances.. internal and external use of vpn.
<TJ-> linXea: Then ask the IT support desk, they'll know the specifics of their network and its operating policies
<linXea> it works just fine on my phone as well as through vbox with windows XP running here
<hitsujiTMO> linXea: is it also setting a proxy?
<linXea> I changed a few settings and "NetworkManager[750]: <info>   Forbid Default Route: yes" disappeared
<TJ-> linXea: aaaah! " I changed a few settings" .... reset those changes maybe?
<linXea> did that, still no luck.
<linXea> might try with proxy settings..
<linXea> never did that before though
<TJ-> linXea: in the VPN configuration dialog, on the IPv4 Address tab, Change the selection from "Basic" to "Routes" and then *uncheck* "Use only for resources on this connection"
<linXea> thats exactly what I did 2 min ago and the warning dissapear.
<TJ-> linXea: Then syslog should show the new connection establishes a default route
<linXea> http://pastie.org/8689163
<TJ-> linXea: Is your local clock out of sync, or mine? Latest minutes value is :18 in your logs but here its :33 (I'm on GMT not CET)
<linXea> hm, in terminal they seem out of sync but not in GUI
<linXea> thats odd
<hitsujiTMO> linXea: """If you are using a Mac you must also configure the proxy settings in your web browser. Read the guide in the right-hand column!""" suggests there's a proxy involved that may not be auto configured for you
<linXea> $ date  <-- show the correct time
<linXea> holy... proxy was the problem. Didnt even consider that  >_<
<TJ-> linXea: OK, I've found the problem, it's a bug in Network-Manager's route handling code
<TJ-> linXea: If you configure a proxy that'll be only for HTTP/HTTPS ... if you want true default routing then you need to work around the NM bug
<linXea> so it is a "real" BUG as well ?
<TJ-> linXea: what version of Ubuntu is it?
<linXea> okay, that explain why my dual boot with gentoo still works like a champ with same settings.
<linXea> 13.10
<linXea> System:    Host thinkpad Kernel 3.11.0-15-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop Unity 7.1.2  Distro Ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<linXea> http/https is more then enough for me to gain access to library resources. Thanks a bunch. I will have en eye open for a solution for "true" default routing over vpn-openconnect (anyconnect)
<JeanSolPartre> qui parle français merci
<bekks> !fr | JeanSolPartre
<ubottu> JeanSolPartre: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JeanSolPartre> je merci
<TJ-> linXea: See https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2010-August/msg06524.html
<splex> hello there, I'd like to ask whether openjdk-6 (or openjdk-7) is free or open-source. that is, how Oracle-free it is.
<TJ-> linXea: patch developed and discussed at RedHat https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=621698
<ubottu> Gnome bug 621698 in general "VPN plugins don't obey server routing instructions." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<TJ-> linXea: so we go back to the fact that if the VPN *server* provides explicit routes then the *proper* response *must* be to *not* set a default route, so in fact, it is doing precisely what it ought to. The bug is in the user expectation and lack of information in the GUI
<TJ-> linXea: Static routes are pointless if the VPN connection is the default route, so the university obviously do not want it used as a default route.
<fieldfirst> In Apparmor status I have got "processes are unconfined but have a profile defined" what does it suppose to mean ? --
<TJ-> fieldfirst: It means the policy is not being enforced
<fieldfirst> Thanks, I am trying to enforcing the nginx
<DKFermi> -quit
<fieldfirst> Can anyone help to generate the nginx profile for Apparmor ? I have tried with genprof but, it doesn't work
<madyourse> Hi
<nobody08> my xubuntu with Xfce Windows... operating in complete silence. no sound on starting up or shutting down.  Though the on board sound system is functioning fine, I can play video with sound.
<nobody08> please help.
<prasoonatwork> Good Evening All, i am not able to boot into windows 7 after upgraing from ubuntu 1304 to 1310,,, i have 64bit version
<prasoonatwork> can i get some assistance ??
<bekks> !dualboot | prasoonatwork
<ubottu> prasoonatwork: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tortue> hi every body
<tortue> I needed to install Maya on my computer
<daftykins> and now?
<tortue> but I'm using ubuntu like much of you
<prasoonatwork> ubottu: i already had windows 7. i tried using boot repair. and this is what i got "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856491/"
<ubottu> prasoonatwork: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tortue> the installation of Maya failed and now I have much of my packages broken
<daftykins> tortue: can you pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com ) the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' running in a terminal?
<prasoonatwork> ubottu: i am not an expert in linux... so i hope you might understand what i am facing though...
<ubottu> prasoonatwork: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giacy> ciaooo
<prasoonatwork> bekks: i am not an expert in linux...i already had windows 7. i tried using boot repair. and this is what i got "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856491/"
<faust1002> hello
<tortue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856641/
<tortue> it tells me something like backbuner.sw.bas needs to be reinstalled
<madyourse> prasoonatwork: windows is always doing something funky read writes with the hard drive even when sitting idle. Linux don't do that.
<FuuqUmiist> is this the official help channel or just a fan club?
<prasoonatwork> madyourse: can you please help
<FuuqUmiist> only people who actually help should be ops
<darkxploit> hello guysssss
<darkxploit> whats up ...
<FuuqUmiist> prasoonatwork there should be a way to fix the grub, which sucks on linux, but i don't know how
<tortue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856659/
<DJones> 18:27 < FuuqUmiist> is this the official help channel or just a fan club?
<tortue> ok daftyKings, I've pasted it
<madyourse> prasoonatwork: I never had any luck messing with grub
<DJones> Grr, stupid mouse
<daftykins> tortue: there should've been a lot more than that
<tortue> sorry, it is all my shell aswers
<prasoonatwork> i have a paste from the BOOT REPAIR "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856491/"...
<FuuqUmiist> most of my major problems with ubuntu always tend to be because the grub messes up
<madyourse> prasoonatwork: I think while booting linux tapping the tab key may bring up the linux grub menu. On that it may have windows on the menu.
<nisim> heloo i have philips freevents x56 downloaded ubuntu 12.04 lts.No sound speakers not working did all nothing helps please need help here
<prasoonatwork> <madyourse>: yes i have the menu but when i select it and hit enter it will not boot to windows ,,, check this paste from Boot Repair application,,,"http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856491/"
<daftykins> tortue: what's reporting broken packages then?
<prasoonatwork> <madyourse>  a cursour will just blink ... and do nothing...
<faust1002> I have stupid problem, I going to use ISE from Xilinx. It provides old version of libstdc++ and enforces standard gcc to use it. Ofcource gcc fails. Sylinks don't work, google also. Any ideas?
<bekks> faust1002: Whats "ISE"?
<aidalgol> How do I change the event that the power button triggers (outside of a DE)?
<faust1002> bekks: http://www.xilinx.com/products/design-tools/ise-design-suite/ise-webpack.htm, for FPGAs
<bekks> aidalgol: By reprogramming the BIOS.
<tortue> should i oblige to reinstall all my system cause some of my packages are broken?
<madyourse> prasoonatwork: maybe use windows install disk then if that fixes it. You may not be able to boot into linux. I always used a windows program called easybcd. But linux grub needs to be installed to root directory of install  not root of drive
<aidalgol> bekks: There's no OS-side ACPI configuration?
<prasoonatwork> <madyourse> : that is a problem... i use linux as my primary OS... only for certain windows only application i switch to it. is there any other work around ??
<nisim> heloo i have philips freevents x56 downloaded ubuntu 12.04 lts.No sound speakers not working did all nothing helps please need help here
<madyourse> prasoonatwork: easybcd uses windows boot menu to select operating system. But again the linux boot grub either during install needs to be placed in the root directory of install. Not the root of the drive. I found it much easier to recover failures like yours.
<madyourse> prasoonatwork: easybcd uses windows boot menu to select operating system. But again the linux boot grub either during install needs to be placed in the root directory of install or after install. Not the root of the drive. I found it much easier to recover failures like yours.
<prasoonatwork> madyourse: can explain how i should proceed ??
<arun_> guys where can I get wifi drivers of ASUS X45C ??
<djural> ls
<stefg> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daftykins> arun_: what's the wireless hardware on that model?
<dangucci> hello i have setup pptp on ubuntu server authenticating with radius server but  i will like to throttle internet speed for some clients connected to the vpn .. any help in the form of scripts or radius supported attributes
<kiik> suniko
<delac> anyone who knows how to set up Canon MG3500 printer?
<whoever> delac: what have you done so far to set it up
<whoever> delac: what have you done so far to set it up
<bekks> ubuntutis: Please keep your support issues in this channel, do not carry them to my query, unasked.
<sambagirl> test
<dangucci> hello i have setup pptp on ubuntu server authenticating with radius server but  i will like to throttle internet speed for some clients connected to the vpn .. any help in the form of scripts or radius supported attributes
<whoever> dangucci: i would look at iptables
<dangucci> ok my pptp remote range is 5.5.0.0/24 hw will i please use iptables to limit speed in that subnet
<whoever> dangucci: oh its homework, we don't like doing our own, and the point of homework is for you to learn something, so  we will point you in the direction of the anster
<whoever> *answer
<whoever> dangucci: and your homework you says  "use iptables to limit speed", and I pointed you tward iptables
<Ruby_Vroom> hi all
<darkxploit> hello guys. can u tell me what and how do i proceed, if i want to set up a system where i will have a mail address admin@mywebsite.com and all mails received on the mail address to be transferred to a gmail .. also how do i do to get a mail address admin@mywebsite.com . i got a VPS running ubuntu server..
 * Ruby_Vroom is SUPER new to ubuntu/linux
<daftykins> Ruby_Vroom: do you have a question?
<darkxploit> Ruby_Vroom: you are going to enjoy I'm sure
<Ruby_Vroom> daftykins yes - i'm trying to a wireless adapter working
<daftykins> darkxploit: it'd make more sense to sign up to google apps or something similar, rather than administer that yourself
<eoo> any ubuntu probs
<darkxploit> daftykins:  i already got my website running on the VPS
<daftykins> darkxploit: sure a website, but a mail server? little bit different :D
<Ruby_Vroom> eoo i have a ubuntu 13.10 prob getting wifi working
<NictraSavios> When I go to add a new printer I get "FirewallD is not running. Network printer detection needs services mdns, ipp, ipp-client and samba-client enabled on firewall.", how do I remove this error?
<darkxploit> daftykins: can't i set up something so that every mails is transferred directly to the gmail without the user know about it
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: is the wifi cart seen by ubuntu
<NictraSavios> I do not have a firewall installed, unless one is installed by default.
<faust1002> bye
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever it's a usb dongle
<eoo> Ruby_Vroom: tell me about it
<daftykins> darkxploit: you'd be better off going into your domain's control panel and creating a mail forwarder to point to your other address
<shahhena95> how do i set up KDE environment on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: ok, is it seen by ubuntu
<daftykins> darkxploit: no point receiving email only to send it out again ;)
<Ruby_Vroom> ok all, here's the deal: i bought the edimax mini usb dongle adapter for a windows machine, decided to install ubuntu
<eoo> ok
<Ruby_Vroom> i researched and looked up drivers
<darkxploit> daftykins: have u heard of sendmail ?/.. what is that?.. is it what I'm really looking here
<Ruby_Vroom> got a deb pkg installer from google code
<Ruby_Vroom> brought the tower down, hooked it up to wired internet and installed fine
<daftykins> darkxploit: like i say, what you're trying to do is a bad way to go about things. a forwarder would work better
<Ruby_Vroom> unplugged it and left the edimax usb in and it was working fine
<Beldar> Ruby_Vroom, Can you run in the terminal lsusb in ubuntu with the adapter plugged in and give any wifi info there to the channel.
<Ruby_Vroom> took it upstairs and reconnected it to it's respective monitor and boom - no wifi?
<shahhena95> someone please help !:-(
<Brutus|> shahhena95: KDE is in the software center, if you open that you can install KDE
<Ruby_Vroom> yes, i'll run upstairs and do that
<eoo> no signal?
<Brutus|> shahhena95: log off and on the lockscreen you should be able to change to KDE
<whoever> rewtraw: how is your signal
<Brutus|> shahhena95: KDE is called kubuntu-desktop
<darkxploit> daftykins: ok i got your point now.. but what about sending someone a mail with a mail address like xxx@mywebsite.com
<NictraSavios> !enter | Ruby_Vroom
<ubottu> Ruby_Vroom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: sounds like a signal straingth issue
<shahhena95> ohh okay ..!
<Brutus|> shahhena95: Can't make it any easier then that :)
<shahhena95> thank you so much :-)
<daftykins> darkxploit: the 'from' address?
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: it worked fine with windows though....same situation, just diff OS
<Brutus|> shahhena95: No problem at all
<shahhena95> Brutus| : Thank you:-)
<darkxploit> daftykins: yeahhh like i own a website.com …. i would like to have daftykins@mywebsite.com
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: there may not be support for it in ubuntu 13.x
<Brutus|> Ruby_Vroom: beldar asked you to run lsusb in the terminal
<Brutus|> should output the attached USB drives
<darkxploit> daftykins: so that when u verify your mail u see its from my domain
<daftykins> darkxploit: you can configure a gmail account with a 'send as' user@domain.com if you go into the settings
<eoo> lsusb lists usb devices
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: this is linux not windows
<darkxploit> daftykins: you are a genius i did not know that
<Brutus|> darkxploit: he is
<p3rsist> How can I use rysnc to sync rooted remote and local folders and using a user ssh passworded private key without the shell prompting for the password?
<Ruby_Vroom> lsusb report shows it recognizes the edimax
<darkxploit> p3rsist: thatss very interesting indeed
<rudjgaard> hi guys, I am having trouble upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10, someone willing to help me out?
<roothorick> "linux-signed-image-3.13.0-6-generic"
<darkxploit> rudjgaard: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rudjgaard> i know
<roothorick> am I right in thinking this means Ubuntu will actually be doing secure boot correctly? What keyset do I need in my firmware to take advantage of this?
<rudjgaard> but update manager is crashing
<rudjgaard> whenb launching upgrade
<rudjgaard> this is the error
<darkxploit> rudjgaard: what do u mean by crashing
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975615
<Beldar> Ruby_Vroom, we want more than the name, we want the exact info shown by lsusb.
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: i don't understand why the signal would be ok on win and not on linux.
<whoever> eoo: it appently is verry sinsitive  to signal
<p3rsist> darkxploit: this is what I have for now: sudo rsync --hard-links --sparse --numeric-ids --delete -azhe\
<p3rsist>   "ssh -i $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa" --rsync-path="sudo rsync"\
<p3rsist>   $USER@remote:/root/test /
<Ruby_Vroom> beldar: i'll have to run upstairs and write it all down then - i'm on my downstairs win7 machine since i can't get internet on the ubuntu machine
<rudjgaard> I mean the gdk window will close after clicking upgrade and after downloading the release installer
<darkxploit> p3rsist: its alien to me for the time being..
<rudjgaard> OSError: Can not execute '/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-dohyyg/saucy
<rudjgaard> (this is usually caused by a system where /tmp "
<rudjgaard> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'window_main'
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: there are signal strenght issues with it, so it most likly is not going to be reliable , but keep tring hope she works for you
<eoo> i think ive used an edimax one before
<eoo> on a raspberry pi with no probs
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: crap. thanks! i'm reading that link....perhaps i'll run wire in the meantime
<p3rsist> Hi guys. Under 13.10, what's the correct way to hold an ssh private key password? gpg ? ssh-agent?
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: here you go, this is someones stepst that got theirs working, but assume, you have done them http://askubuntu.com/questions/79818/edimax-ew-7811un-usb-wireless-sees-network-but-fails-to-connect-to-it
<darkxploit> rudjgaard:  ok i go it
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: there are a couple different dounges that will work, that will cost you less then a 50' cable
<darkxploit> rudjgaard: i think you should modify the repository
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: i did try those steps.  please share! i'm willing to hunt down another dongle.  i just grabbed this one because of rave reviews and a $10 pricetag
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: if this is a desktop you generally will get better results with a card then a dongle
<dangucci> hello i have setup pptp on ubuntu server authenticating with radius server but  i will like to throttle internet speed for some clients connected to the vpn .. any help in the form of scripts or radius supported attributes
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: in my experience 10 bucks and linux spells issues
<darkxploit> rudjgaard: noooo I'm lost.. too difficult for me
<whoever> how ever worthe a shot , i would had done the same
<pcdoctor> Hello everyone I am a new ubuntu user
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: ha, good to know. :)  like i said, this is my first attempt with linux.
<pcdoctor> I need lots of help
<roothorick> okay
<roothorick> how do I install the Ubuntu PKpub?
<rudjgaard> hmmm i already tried changing repo, i was on main server then switched to the search best one
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pcdoctor> has anyone used firestorm viewer on ubuntu?
<plop6669> hello
<roothorick> oh! I don't need it to be
<roothorick> so this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot is what's currently implemented in Trusty, right?
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: for what it is worth i ditched windows about the time win7 came out, so i have a good idea of what apps will be an equilelant to the M$ ones
<MonkeyDust> !find firestorm
<ubottu> Package/file firestorm does not exist in saucy
<MonkeyDust> pcdoctor  what's firestorm?
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: if your a gammer, you will want a windows box (not a vm of windows )
<pcdoctor> it's a client within the second life grid
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: but othere then that most can be accomplshed just fine on liux
<MonkeyDust> pcdoctor  great, and what's the second life grid?
<osl> hello. i just toasted an old toshiba and am trying to learn how to install (get a Live OS up) over the network. this toshiba will not boot from USB, CD/DVD, etc. and i'm stuck at a "grub rescue>" screen. which solution is best on this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations)?
<pcdoctor> http://www.secondlife.com
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: did/are you reading the last link i posted about cards
<pcdoctor> it's a virtual world
<MonkeyDust> pcdoctor  some kind of game, is it?
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: i'm not a gamer but son is and it's his box
<Ruby_Vroom> but he's 10, so it's mostly steam stuff.  reading now...
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: you can dual boot it, or in the windows os create a vm of ubuntu
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: don't forget "Daddy knows whats best" when he starts asking why
<pcdoctor> yes
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: ha, Mom you mean. ;)
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: ah, though her under the bus or was this her idea
<pcdoctor> I also need to fix my printer driver too.  It's listed in my printer settings but I can't seem to print
 * Ruby_Vroom is Ma Dukes
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: and if anything goes wrong blame the family member you least like(or want your son to not like )
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: this link is for broadcom drivers only?
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: yes broadcom is a big player, so there stuff is easier to get working
<whoever> they are different model not makes
<Ruby_Vroom> kk i'll dig up some broadcom stuff
<whoever> sorrry for the confustion thee
<whoever> *there
<Ruby_Vroom> seems easier to just run a cable than mess with all this stuff though
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: seeems , i have done it too, yes more direct, but "unsigtly" say the gf
<plop6669> hello
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: unsightly at the cost of having internet. :)  how's the gf like using the library? lol
<whoever> Ruby_Vroom: i tried that one, she busted my balls on that  one
<Beldar> whoever, This is a world wide channel, try to keep it clean please. ;)
<whoever> Beldar: sorry
<pcdoctor> how do I update/install printer drivers in ubuntu 13.10?
<whoever> they are different model not makes
<MonkeyDust> !cups | pcdoctor start here
<ubottu> pcdoctor start here: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<osl> is it possible to repair grub on machine_2 over the network? or boot boot-repair-disk on machine_2 over a network? machine_2 is unbootable.
<tunage> my ubuntu apache vhost is failing. I get  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts  on restart. httpd.conf  http://sprunge.us/BgRN  sites-available config  http://sprunge.us/dQIg
<Ruby_Vroom> whoever: my buddy has 2 edimax adapters working on ubuntu laptops - so frustrating!
<ffff> how can i figure out what ip address to allow w/ ufw if i want to be able to ssh w/ a server?
<ffff> in other words, figure out what my ip address is.
<ffff> i've done ifconfig, looked in system prefs, and checked my router settings-all the ip addresses on those are the same, but when i allow them on ufw it still doesn't work.
<pcdoctor> pages not working
<ffff> i've also accounted for subnet mask by doing x.y.z.0/24
<tunage> ffff what are you trying to do?
<FuuqUmiist> what is the shortcut to decorate and undecorate windows
<ffff> tunage: sercure my server and make it so only my ip address can ssh into the ssh port.
<MonkeyDust> ffff  use gufw
<tunage> ffff iptables or hosts.allow /hosts.deny
<MonkeyDust> ffff  and fwbuilder is more advanced
<ffff> MonkeyDust: i don't need to change tools. ufw is perfectly fine, i've allowed denied access to all ports i need, and allowed only 80 and 433.
<ffff> *i've denied access
<TJ-> ffff: "iptables -P DROP && iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -s $YOUR_PUBLIC_IP -j ACCEPT" would be the basics; You can work that into ufw language
<ffff> tunage: my understanding is ufw is a wrapper around iptables, and ufw is much easier to understand than iptables.
<ffff> TJ-: oh i already know the ufw language, it's ufw allow from x.y.z.0/24 to any port 22
<tunage> ffff exact same rules.
<ffff> and if i only wanted the ssh protocol it'd be "to any port 22/ssh" or something like that
<ffff> but my problem is
<ffff> i don't know how to find the right ip address
<TJ-> ffff: So see if "iptables -nvL INPUT" matches what you *think* ufw is doing
<ffff> if i do ufw allow 22, i can ssh in through that port
<ffff> TJ-: okay i'll try that
<tunage> ffff post your iptables-save
<rudjgaard> can anybody help with this error while upgrading release? OSError: Can not execute '/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-dohyyg/saucy'  During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
<TJ-> ffff: If what you're asking for is how to get your own public IP address, do "wget -qO- http://ipecho.net/plain ; echo"
<ffff> TJ-: here's my iptables -nvL INPUT: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/82e721163116c3127644
<ffff> tunage: i typed iptables-save and nothing returned
<ffff> TJ-: i need to put my external ip address not my interal one?
<FuuqUmiist> does anyone know?
<tunage> anyone here nifty with apache vhost? my ubuntu apache vhost is failing. I get  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts  on restart. httpd.conf  http://sprunge.us/BgRN  sites-available config  http://sprunge.us/dQIg  and I did use the a2ensite tool to initialize the subdomain
<Aleksander> I'd like to install Ubuntu 13.10 on a LUKS/LVM prepared by myself, is there a simple way to configure newly-installed kernel to decrypt the root partition during boot?
<tunage> ffff then you're not using iptables.  :/
<ffff> tunage: i'm using ufw, would using that count as what you think of as "using iptables"?
<tunage> ffff if it's a wrapper for iptables, it's missing the core. I know iptables very well.
<TJ-> tunage: See http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#namevirtualhost
<ffff> TJ-: fuck! it was my external ip address that i needed to add. thanks soo much!
<ffff> TJ-: i have another question tho, isn't my external ip dynamic?
<ffff> tunage: well i don't know enough about ufw to tell you how it's using iptables. maybe it's a replacement.
<Beldar> ffff, Just a heads up but this is a no swearing channel. ;)
<bekks> ufw is a frontend for iptables.
<ffff> Beldar: oh really? this is the first no wearing channel i've joined then.
<ffff> Beldar: my apoligies, unless this is a prank that happens on rookies or something.
<tunage> TJ- the only difference between that link and my directive is VirtualHost 1.2.3.4:80 because mine is VirtualHost *:80  for a very good reason and I have discussed this with #httpd. It should be *. This same exact directive with a minor subdomain name change is the only difference on a gentoo server. I really don't think it's the directive.
<ffff> bekks: not sure the term "frontend" clarifies much for me.
<Androo> Trying to learn upstart.  What might I look to when I have an upstart script in /etc/init that, while working fine with "service start <name>", won't start at boot?  I have "start on runlevel 2345" and "stop at runlevel 6" in the service's upstart config.
<ffff> bekks: it's cool tho, i don't always need to know everything.
<tunage> bekks why is it missing iptables-save? it's on my default install of ubuntu.
<bekks> tunage: define "it" please.
<ffff> bekks: me
<ffff> bekks: why am i missing iptables-save
<tunage> bekks same issue
<TJ-> tunage: Have you run "apache2ctl configtest" ?
<tunage>  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts
<tunage> Syntax OK
<TJ-> tunage: So, you haven't got a vhost matching that
<bekks> tunage: whats the relationship between ufw and your missing iptables file?
<loa> what i can use for sticky notes under ubuntu?
<sh0t> hi guys how do you access skype chat logs o Linux/ubuntu without using skype...
<TJ-> ffff: "which iptables-save"
<ffff> TJ-: it's all good, i just need to figure out if using my external ip is going to stab me in the back if in the future it changes in which case i won't be able to ssh back in.
<loa> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/steam-source-2-left-4-dead-2-valve-powerpoint,news-47060.html
<Guest57109> anyone know any good applications for ubuntu
<tunage> TJ- correct. I changed it to peacecoin.digitaldriller.com
<wrapash> To do what, Guest57109?
<Guest57109> anything just general applications
<tunage> bekks iptables-save dumps your firewall rules and counters
<bekks> tunage: I know - I just dont see any relation to my statement that ufw uses iptables.
<airsoftmodels> Guest57109: world of goo is a fun game
<TJ-> tunage: Is it working now?
<tunage> bekks if it's missing, you are missing half of iptables.  :/
<wrapash> Guest57109: also check for "xonotic"
<bud1978> hi!!!
<tunage> TJ- no sir, I adjusted the servername and added the domain in virtualhost, same exact error. http://sprunge.us/NaYi
<TJ-> ffff: Correct; you'll probably need to get a static IP, or else go the proper way and configure the server with a VPN, such as openvpn
<wrapash> Guest57109: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/List_of_Applications
<Golynx> Guest57109: Ubuntu Software Center got alot to choose from
<ffff> TJ-: there's a script to ping the hostname periodically and if the ip address changed update the firewall: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91701/ufw-allow-traffic-only-from-a-domain-with-dynamic-ip-address this is really icky
<tunage> ffff hypothetically, no. you're crossing layers which is really bad and unreliable. practically, you could play tricks with dynamic dns and nagios
<tunage> ffff or even snort.
<ffff> tunage: can't tell if snort is a tool or if you literally mean snort.
<tunage> snort is a very extensive tool. it uses plugins like snot and mucus too.  http://snort.org/
<pitoow> How do I enable MP3 preview on 12.04?
<ffff> tunage i'm looking into a vpn right now. TJ-: can i setup openvpn on a remote server? or does it have to be a home server?
<tunage> ffff a vpn is a layer 2 application. layer 2 does 'not' know word like kat or sighup or domain. only numbers like ip addresses
<TJ-> ffff: I use openvpn, it means I can do router-to-router and client-to-router connections at the same time
<Imdsm> Hi guys, I have a GTX 550 Ti, and have just installed 13.10. When trying to install nvidia's drivers, I now have a black screen. I know this is a very common problem, but I'm just wondering if 3rd party nvidia drivers are supported at the moment? Or is it just nouveau which works?
<TJ-> tunage: VPN protocols can be layer 2 (bridged) or layer 3 (routed), depending on the specific implementation and configuration
<ffff> tunage: i'm not sure why you explained that to me. why is that important to know?
<ffff> TJ-: why would you want router-to-router connections if you yourself are always a client? it feels like to me you're allowing your router to have a better time w/o any benefits to oyu.
<ffff> ah i'm such a noob and i love it.
<tunage> ffff if you are trying to do anything with a hostname and trying to blend it with a layer 2 application, you have your hands full.
<ffff> tunage: in other words it doesn't help me w/ my problem because it'd still need to use my external ip?
<ffff> *my _dynamic_ external ip?
<ffff> if that's the case, then TJ-, how would a vpn help me w/ my problem?
<tunage> ffff on a static firewall, with static allow/deny, without a highlevel trick, you are going to lock yourself out. You need a better plan.
<tunage> ffff or a static ip
<ffff> tunage: f**k! this sucks. i guess a very small % of ppl have to deal w/ dynamic ips?
<TJ-> tunage: To check the apache2 config, do this: "sudo sh -c '. /etc/apache2/envvars && apache2 -t -S -D DUMP_VHOSTS -f /etc/apache2/apache2.conf'  "
<ffff> tunage: what are some possible better plans?
<ffff> tunage: how long would it take me to get a static ip? i would need to talk w/ my isp right?
<Titanium> is there a fast way to open a terminal on ubuntu?
<ffff> why isn't my static internal ip exposed? why do i have an external ip wrapping my internal one?
<TJ-> ffff: You configure your (ssh) server with a VPN. You configure your PC with the same VPN in client mode... your PC then connects to the server's public IP address (possibly by hostname), and establishes the VPN. There is now a *private* subnet with your PC and the server on. You can then ssh to the server using the server's *private* VPN IP address
<Golynx> Titanium: ctrl+alt+t
<tunage> TJ- it appears to be correct.  http://paste.ee/p/sVWOJ
<Titanium> thanks, il see if that works
<ffff> " You can purchase a static external IP address, but they are incredibly expensive." schisca.
<Titanium> its still loading video recommendations of movies with termainal in thename :(
<tunage> ffff no, they don't try and lock out the world, that way. what is the purpose of your 'absolute blocks/denies?'
<Akiva-Mobile> Why is this for loop now working in my terminal?
<Akiva-Mobile> for i in {0..10..2}
<Akiva-Mobile> when I echo i, it returns "{0..10..2}"
<ffff> tunage: this is an absolulte allow actually, only allow my ip address to ssh into my server.
<phenster> hey everyone
<phenster> I have a question regarding adding users
<ffff> tunage: what do you mean "they don't try and lock out the world"? are you talking about isps?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | phenster
<ubottu> phenster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ffff> TJ-: still reading what you said.
<tunage> ffff so you are trying to protect ssh. switch to a non standard port or use knockd
<TJ-> ffff: see for examples and explanations: http://www.shorewall.net/OPENVPN.html
<ffff> tunage: already am using a non standard port, want to secure it more.
<ffff> tunage: is knockd an alternative to fail2ban?
<TJ-> tunage: "127.0.0.1:80 www.peacecoin.digitaldriller.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/peacecoin.digitaldriller.com:3)"
<phenster> I want to make a "web" group and add a user to it. I perform a "groupadd web", but then when I try "useradd -g <username> web" I get error. what is the correct procedure? I want a grouo/user to create and own /var/www for Ruby web-applications.
<Kroach> how do I upgrade from one LTS Hardware Enablement Stack to another?
<TJ-> phenster: Use "adduser" ... it has easier forms such as "adduser <user> <group>"
<tunage> ffff you shouldn't be seeing any attacks in your logs. this is where snort can really work. if you get a bunch of hits on a non standard port, that's live and you should know about it. you document the ip, you block it and switch the port again. if it persist, you have a much bigger problem you are dealing with. don't ignore your logs. this is basic security practices.
<tunage> ffff knockd does have a fail rate though. you will need a back door.
<ffff> TJ-: "your PC then connects to the server's public IP address (possibly by hostname), and establishes the VPN" if the server is a web server, meaning it's serving a web app, doesn't this mean all users of the app are going to be establishing a vpn?
<ffff> TJ-: well actually doesn't it mean they wouldn't be able to establish a vpn because they don't have the client vpn setup?
<Golynx> phenster: http://www.codephun.com/ubuntu-add-permissions-to-user-for-www-data/&q=set+recursive+permission+var/www&sa=X&ei=TcXnUvPXEvGv7AaM4YDYAg&ved=0CDsQFjAI
<phenster> TJ-: I get "The user "..." does not exist" error.
<tunage> TJ- where does that go?
<phenster> Golynx: invalid URL - 404
<ffff> tunage: oh god i have to watch the logs? that's not my definition of a good film.
<AnthonyUK> Evening all, I installed linux on my homeserver but I have had problems getting my 2 tv tuner cards working, I did a install of linux on another computer and they all work. I was wondering is this down the motherboard drivers ?
<TJ-> ffff: tunage You ought not to even expose ssh publicly unless there is no other way. VPNs provide security and ease of access to the entire remote server/network, not just SSH protocol.
<tunage> ffff look into snort. somebody or something MUST be watching your logs ALWAYS!!!
<TJ-> ffff: If you want to allow widespread access using ssh then the primary step is not to use passwords, only certificates for authentication.
<bekks> AnthonyUK: No.
<ffff> TJ-: already am using public/private keys.
<bekks> ffff: Which is worthless without checking the logs regularly.
<ffff> this is incredible, this is teh first time i'm settign up a server, and it looks like i did some damn good research.
<AnthonyUK> bekks: one pc is intel the other amd, will that do it?
<bekks> AnthonyUK: Sure.
<chaotix> hi all...  so i am trying out midori web browser, and i like it, except for one problem.  i create a web app launcher for, say, facebook or gmail, and for some reason each time i close and open the launcher i have to re log-in....   is there any fix for this?
<Golynx> http://www.codephun.com/ubuntu-add-permissions-to-user-for-www-data/
<AnthonyUK> yikes
<^charlie> is there a method for popping up a custom prompt during ubuntu installation, but before first boot?  i want to collect a string from the user and store it to a file for use after the installer reboots the system
<phenster> Golynx: "sudo adducer <username> group" gives error of user NOT existing. do I create a user first, before adding it to a group? can I not do two together?
<AnthonyUK> so basically if i want these tuners to all work in the same machine I have to make sure it is an intel computer
<^charlie> i am using an unattended setup already for 12.04LTS
<ffff> TJ-: do you want to address my concern about what happens if i setup a vpn on a web server?
<TJ-> ffff: Good. Having a VPN gives you a safety-net for administrative access if ssh fails for some reason. I always run a 2nd sshd on the private LAN/VPN IPs of the server so even if the public IP bound sshd fails for some reason, I have full access.
<tunage> TJ- where did you want me to apply that code?
<TJ-> tunage: what code?
<tunage> tunage: "127.0.0.1:80 www.peacecoin.digitaldriller.com (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/peacecoin.digitaldriller.com:3)"
<bekks> AnthonyUK: No.
<bekks> AnthonyUK: The TV tuner cards are not interested in the CPU of your computer.
<tunage> TJ- it looks coorect to me
<TJ-> tunage: You need to pay more attention to your own logs! I was quoting you your own output, which shows why the vhost isn't accessible
<AnthonyUK> I have installed ubuntu about 20 times since last night, I am at aloss on how to get these cards properly detected
<bekks> AnthonyUK: Make sure you get the correct drivers - the CPU is irrelevant.
<tunage> TJ- those match
<ffff> TJ-: so you could have a channel to ssh through publicly, and another channel to ssh through privatel behind the vpn firewally?
<AnthonyUK> can I just copy drivers out of the 2nd test computer?
<ffff> *firewall
<tunage> TJ- I am not seeing the error.
<TJ-> tunage: You do know what the IP address  "127.0.0.1" is?
<bekks> phenster: First create the group, then the user, then add the user to the group.
<phenster> bekks: thank you!
<Golynx> phenster: create the group first then add the user
<tunage> TJ- localhost. where is it pulling that from?
<Golynx> Make sure you set the ownerships correctly too
<TJ-> ffff: Yes, but not just for ssh. It means you could access other private services that aren't exposed to the public interface at all, such as private web services for administration, internal mail server relays, SNMP monitoring, and so on
<TJ-> tunage: Because your VirtualHost and NameVirtualHost aren't matching any IP. What IPs is the apache daemon binding to?
<ffff> TJ-: what are some examples of "web services for administration"? and internal mail server relays, they would still relay externally obviously right?
<tunage> TJ- where does ubuntu apache bind the ip?
<tunage> TJ- that 127.0.0.1 is coming from somewhere.
<ffff> TJ-: so help me understand the "establishes the VPN" step more. i connect w/ the server's public ip or hostname, then what happens?
<ffff> TJ-: do i connect on a specific port?
<ffff> TJ- tunage also how often does a dynamic external ip address change? "Your home router IP address is very unlikely to change once it is established."
<ffff> just found that quote online.
<ffff> TJ- tunage and how does a guy like this do it? in the section titled "Set Up a Firewall" he says enter the cmd "ufw allow from {your-ip} to any port 22"
<ffff> http://plusbryan.com/my-first-5-minutes-on-a-server-or-essential-security-for-linux-servers
<TJ-> tunage: This is the kind of output you'd expect: http://pastebin.com/GWD6SSxw
<AnthonyUK> back, I'm still at a loss to understand why installing ubuntu on one machine gets all the tuners detected while on the other machine I can only just about get one working but that is when the other pci card is removed, on top of that the dual tuner only shows up as one tuner
<TJ-> ffff: The public IP of your home router is assigned by your ISP, and can change after your modem has disconnected for any reason
<bekks> AnthonyUK: Which drivers in details did you use, which cards in details - without those details it is pointless to discuss why something happened you didnt describe in detail.
<TJ-> AnthonyUK: Maybe the PCI bridges aren't wide enough?
<TJ-> AnthonyUK: Try adding "pci=realloc" to the kernel's command-line
<Es0teric> what is the best way to add a new user through the command line?
<bekks> Es0teric: "adduser".
<Es0teric> bekks yes but what are the best params to use?
<bekks> Es0teric: There are "best" parameters. There are required and optional parameters.
<bekks> *no best
<TJ-> ffff: With OpenVPN the best operating mode is over the UDP protocol, using a TLS-Auth (TA) key to prevent DDOS. Then your VPN clients connect to port 1194 UDP on the servers' public IP(s), swap certificates for authentication, before the VPN is established. In routed (layer 3) mode there will be additional routes added to the routing tables at both ends, and you can optionally redirect all traffic through the VPN (or not), depending on policy requirements of your
<TJ-> organisation.
<Es0teric> bekks so when i do adduser what does it add by default?
<Es0teric> does it add a home folder associated with it/
<TJ-> Es0teric: "man adduser" see the section "Add a normal user"
<Es0teric> TJ- ok so if i add a user, i want it to have sudo privelages
<MonkeyDust> Es0teric  you can do that with sudo visudo
<bnoji2> Aside from extra apps installed, is there any difference between installing ubuntu and then using xfce versus using Xubunu?
<MonkeyDust> some questions... :-)
<gp5st> is there a way to have multiple different environments for apt installs? like python virtenv or rvm's gem environments?
<bekks> Es0teric: Nothing. You have to specify what to do.
<D4rthB4n3> can someone help me with vlans or does someone know where i would get help with that ?
<bekks> D4rthB4n3: How about just asking your actual question? :)
<D4rthB4n3> ok so im trying to congigure a network with vlans i got my server wich is connected to switch (extreme networks black diamond 6808) from that switch it goes to another switch (extreme networks summit 48) and from there it goes to the client pcs
<D4rthB4n3> so taggs are as following
<PsychoX75> so... how long before the next version of ubuntu comes out?
<ffff> TJ-: "This may not work for you, but I have a similar situation when I'm at home or I'm travelling. To solve it I set up a VPN at the office (we use Meraki hardware, so it was literally just a click) and connect to this first - then connect to the server.
<ffff> "
<ffff> TJ-: reply: "I did consider that approach, but the closest thing I have to an office is my home (with a dynamic IP) anyway!
<ffff> I thought of setting up a VPN on a server, but all that would really do is move the problem from securing SSH to securing VPN."
<ffff> TJ-: i totally agree, i don't think setting up a vpn is the way to go.
<D4rthB4n3> server is on port 3:1 which is untagged then from port 5:1 untagged it goes to port 49 tagged id 2 host vlan and then my pc is on port 48 untagged same vlan
<Es0teric> bekks yeah i got it thanks
<D4rthB4n3> but i cant ping my server
<bekks> D4rthB4n3: Do you know what tagged and untagged mean? :)
<D4rthB4n3> i figured that the first switch somehow filtered the tags out or somehting
<TJ-> ffff: The VPN server would be the Internet-based server running ssh, not your local (home) network
<D4rthB4n3> yes
<ffff> TJ-: right but wouldn't i sitll have to secure the vpn on the server?
<D4rthB4n3> i want the first switch to forward all traffic without looking at the tags and they need to stay the same
<TJ-> ffff: That's the point of openpvn using UDP and TLS-Auth, as I said, it mitigates DDOS attempts. The clients each have their own client certificate which they also present, which must be signed by your own CA.
<ffff> TJ-: thank you for your help, i really appreciate it. i'm defs going to keep this in mind for the future, but right now my head's a bit overwhelemed. gonna go shower. cheers!
<soman> Hi all. When will be 12.04.4. available in downloads in Ubuntu website?
<alami> hello, i have download tor browser for ubuntu
<alami> hello, i have download tor browser for ubuntu
<alami> and after i startet it i can't write wuth the keyboard
<bekks> D4rthB4n3: Do not query me. Keep your issue in this channel.
<bnoji2> hm.
<D4rthB4n3> well then answer or just say u cant help me
<bnoji2> Ubuntu 13.10 installer does not recognize the existing Win 8.1 install
<bekks> D4rthB4n3: i will NOT answer in a query. KEep the issue in this channel.
<D4rthB4n3> well then not
<MonkeyDust> D4rthB4n3  maybe someone else in the channel knows
<D4rthB4n3> if someone does please tell me
<MonkeyDust> D4rthB4n3  as soon as someone can, s/he will :)
<D4rthB4n3> thanks :D
<jhutchins> D4rthB4n3: I think what you need is documentation for your switches.  Your question doesn't seem to involve Ubuntu at all.
<D4rthB4n3> i know it doesnt thats why i asked if someone know since it is not really in the docu i have for my switch and i thoung someone might know
<MonkeyDust> D4rthB4n3  try ##networking (that's double #)
<TJ-> He has been, for a while now :)
<D4rthB4n3> MonkeyDust, yeah im on that right now thx
<moises1> quien le va al bacelona
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<moises1> q?
<bnoji2> Hopefully boot repair works.
<bnoji2> otherwise I'm wiping win 8.
<nobitanobi> Hi guys I have a question. If I have installed apache and I want to have some Php projects in my /home directory instead of /var/www, what should I do?
<jhutchins> nobitanobi: Symlink
<bnoji2> I have a feeling this install is not going to work.
<nobitanobi> jhutchins, I have tried using symlinks. But I get this: You don't have permission to access /testphp/prova.php on this server.
<FrameFever> I have minimized a program in vmware
<jhutchins> nobitanobi: Many other options as well, define the folder in the httpd.conf.d as a path on the server, alow exec.
<bnoji2> We'll see if it breaks win 8
<FrameFever> and I cannot see it annymore
<FrameFever> how can I pop it up again?
<nobitanobi> jhutchins, and I am not sure which kind of permissions should I set, and where
<jhutchins> Set group www-server (I think that's it).
<FrameFever> I cannot use ALT+Tab in vmware
<bnoji2> grub2 installing.
<jhutchins> FrameFever: Hit ctrl-alt again.
<bnoji2> i have a feeling this isnt going to work as expected.
<jhutchins> FrameFever: You can only treat it as a normal window if you have the GUI VMware tools installed.
<nobitanobi> ok
<nobitanobi> let's see
<FrameFever> jhutchins: don't know if its installed
<FrameFever> maybe there is a workaorund in ubunut
<FrameFever> where I can maximize a pgrogram without alt+tab?
<FrameFever> I mean thats more a general ubuntu question, when can I see all currently opened programs?
<Coolkal> FrameFever: Run top
<Coolkal> FrameFever: Or ps aux
<bnoji2> Ok. Ubuntu install broke windows boot.
<FrameFever> Coolkal: no, I mean, I want to see it, not in a console
<FrameFever> I want that every gui program poped up
<Coolkal> FrameFever: Depends on what WM you're using
<FrameFever> or something like a task bar
<jhutchins> bnoji2: Ok, but update-grub should detect it and allow grub to load it.
<Coolkal> FrameFever: Do you use Unity?
<MonkeyDust> FrameFever  ubuntu classic and lubuntu have taskbar
<MonkeyDust> have a taskar*
<FrameFever> I have gnome classic installed
<MonkeyDust> FrameFever  logout, switch, login
<Coolkal> FrameFever: why don't you put your other window in another workspace?
<Guest92828> c'è nessuno??
<tab1293> I accidentally overwrote a libreoffice document with an older version of the document. Is there any way to recover the previous version of the doc? I already checked my backup folder but it is not there
<whoever> tab1293: edit > undo
<whoever> tab1293: untill you get back to it
<tab1293> whoever, not an option
<TJ-> tab1293: You could try runing "photorec" on the (unmounted) file-system, and then grepping the recovered fragments for unique strings belonging to your document.
<bnoji2> jhutchins: shouldnt it have run update-grub on install?
<bnoji2> I just ran it, but it has a problem.
<bnoji2> error: cannot load image
<bnoji2> So, I can boot win 8, but not directly.
<bnoji2> I have to manually select it from the UEFI launcher
<bnoji2> exiting from grub2
<bnoji2> kinda dumb.
<guntbert> !enter | bnoji2
<ubottu> bnoji2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Coolkal> bnoji2: Have you tried manually editing your grub config to add Windows to it?
<ethern0t> need some help, ubuntu times in times changes my keyboard
<bnoji2> Coolkal: not yet.
<bnoji2> I see references to boot-repair, but i cant find it in 13.10
<bnoji2> "Run Boot-Repair --> Advanced Options --> tick Restore EFI backups --> Apply."
<bnoji2> I can't find boot-repair anywhere though.
<madyourse> Windows should be put out of business. They have crippled operating system development to long.
<bnoji2> If I didn't need Windows for work, I would have wiped this machine.
<bnoji2> yay. now it locked up logging in.
<guntbert> bnoji2: easy on <enter> please
<madyourse> bnoji2: look how telecommunications flourished and exploded after they busted up ma BELL. Same would happen if they shut Microsoft's doors to operating systems.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | madyourse no need for any ranting
<ubottu> madyourse no need for any ranting: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bnoji2> Coolkal: I'm not familiar with Grub 2. Where so I find the menu entry for win 8?
<bnoji2> I checked in /boot but I haven't done this in forever.
<lapalu> interesting!
<Beldar> bnoji2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bnoji2> Beldar: If i run os-prober, it recognizes the "Windows Boot Manager"
<bnoji2> I'm assuming I need boot-repair to create a backup of the windows boot (since it overwrites it for ubuntu) in order to chain load it properly?
<bnoji2> I'm assuming I can install debian without a bootloader and then somehow add an entry to ubuntu's signed grub2 loader to boot debian (using secure boot) ?
<hitsujiTMO> bnoji2: thats no the case for uefi
<Beldar> bnoji2, You mentioned you could not find bootrepair, I just gave a link is all.
<bnoji2> I just realized I needed to add a repository for it.
<bnoji2> Thank you.
<user__> test
<Beldar> bnoji2, Besides the help here, there is a link to this app devlopers thread at the ubuntu forum, the bootinfo summary generated is for diagnostics. That thread has focused users using that summary to give great help, along with your detailed description.
<bnoji2> It seems to have worked if I turn of Secure Boot.
<bnoji2> boot-repair wanted me to turn it off, but now it worked as-is...
<Beldar> bnoji2, Cool sounds like your set.
<roothorick> er... why is nvidia-319 installing nvidia-331?
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: that's a good mystery
<Beldar> why is the sky blue and the birds sing?
<roothorick> more importantly, how do I make sure Xorg is using 319 and not 331? The system has a GeForce 210
<Beldar> roothorick, Any PPA's say xswat involved?
<hitsujiTMO> roothorick: it seems 319 is no longer available because of this behaviour.
<hitsujiTMO> Beldar: this is the behaviour now of 12.04
<Beldar> hitsujiTMO, Ah, I was wondering, I don't have any nvidia cards
<Briareos> hi all, i have an older dell mini with bmc4312 wireless; on 13.10 fresh install + latest updates i'm trying to install the binary driver via bcmwl-kernel-sources via the softerwa & updates applet, but applying the changes never completes
<Briareos> any log files or things i can poke at to get a better idea why?
<roothorick> Briareos: I hate to say it but go back to Windows or get a different card/system. I spent months and months and months fighting with that specific Broadcom chip and ultimately gave up.
<Briareos> it worked fine with 10.xx LTS
<Briareos> which i was using until 30 minutes ago
<bekks> the bcm4312 works fine for me.
<Briareos> lsmod shows b43, bcma, mac80211, cfg80211 loaded
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | Briareos maybe try an alternative driver from here
<ubottu> Briareos maybe try an alternative driver from here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bekks> Briareos: It works like a charm with 12.04 e.g.
<roothorick> the issue I had is it would get confused by the school WiFi and freeze
<roothorick> and by "freeze" I mean it would not do ANYTHING until I completely rebooted
<MonkeyDust> Briareos  i was thinking the same as bekks : try 12.04
<CookiesRgooD> hey guys. I'm trying to find a laptop that would run any form of linux for under 250
<Briareos> yeah i poked at taht a bit but didn't see anything specific to 13.xx
<roothorick> and it did that under every driver I could find and get te work
<Briareos> will give them a shot
<CookiesRgooD> and thats pref under 14"
<MonkeyDust> CookiesRgooD  #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe
<CookiesRgooD> true
<roothorick> Beldar: I have three PPAs but not xswat. QTSixA, Steam, and XBMC
<darkxploit> guys do u recommend postfix for mail forwarding ???
<aleksander> I have a problem with installing a new kernel, as it passes improper arguments to mkinitramfs: http://pastebin.com/LAhiuaLA - how to check what passes them exactly?
<Beldar> roothorick, My question turns out to not be relevant, as addressed by another helper.
<bekks> darkxploit: I'd recommend postfix as MTA.
<darkxploit> bekks: is it not a danger due to spam
<roothorick> oh what the hell
<bekks> darkxploit: That depends on the configuration done by you.
<roothorick> nvidia-319 just redirects to nvidia-331
<roothorick> but nvidia-331 DOES NOT support my GPU
<roothorick> 319.xx does
<darkxploit> bekks: hmm ok.. but what is the best mat would u recommend
<darkxploit> mta^
<bekks> !best | darkxploit
<ubottu> darkxploit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bekks> darkxploit: It all depends on your configuration.
<Beldar> roothorick, My guess is a back to the driver that works if needed and lock it.
<darkxploit> bekks: hmm ok..thnkxx.. still hunting for tutorials on youtube to set up postfix
<roothorick> hell with it, PPA time
<bekks> darkxploit: Forget those crap. Use the official postfix documenation or the ubuntu wiki.
<darkxploit> bekks: ok sir
<iam> When i try to install xubuntu, it thinks that my whole hard drive is unallocated
<iam> when i have windows 7 already on it
<iam> and a special partition for xubuntu to install to
<iam> does anyone knows how to fix this?
<Briareos> oh sweet
<bekks> !dualboot | iam
<ubottu> iam: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Briareos> apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-sources worked just fine
<Briareos> someone with wiki edit privs may wish to update taht there is at least one anecodtal report of similar steps working fine on 13.xx
<iam> bekks, i just read through that, and it doesn't have a solution to my problem
<iam> the installation is working perfectly, it is just not recognizing what is on my hard drive
<iam> also, i already asked this question in #xubuntu, and nobody had a solution
<iam> (that actually worked)
<iam> in windows everything is fine and it shows all my partitions correctly
<imcnanie> Hi guys, I have an asus laptop with uefi running xubuntu 13.10, but my fan control is always on high
<imcnanie> I'm afraid it will burn out my fan
<imcnanie> I also cant get pwmconfig to work
<Sia-> hi their
<roothorick> is there no PPA that's just the various nV drivers without bleeding edge X stuff?
<Sia-> if i close the laptop doesn't suspend but screenlock. Any idea what's wrong?
<bekks> roothorick: newer nvidia drivers require bleeding edge X stuff.
<roothorick> bekks: I really doubt that.
<iam> is there a better place to ask my question, i really want to get xubuntu 13.10 working on my laptop
<imcnanie> has anyone had problems with uefi and fan controls?
<MonkeyDust> Sia-  system settings > power
<bekks> roothorick: Then you should read about the requirements of the drivers.
<MonkeyDust> iam  do you have the same issue with 12.04?
<iam> MonkeyDust, i haven't tried 12.04 yet
<iam> right now i only have 13.10 :P
<iam> i guess i could try 12.04
<iam> MonkeyDust, what is the difference between them?
<iam> is it noticeable?
<MonkeyDust> iam  what medium are you using? usb stick or dvd?
<iam> MonkeyDust, i am booting from USB
<MonkeyDust> iam  ok, put 12.04 on it and try that
<iam> ok.
 * iam downloads
<roothorick> okay so, nvidia's website was confusing me
<bnoji2> Now, the next step..figure out how to get ubuntu's signed loader to boot debian.
<roothorick> they're continuing the 304 line for the 210
<iam> MonkeyDust, this one "Latest LTS release: 12.04, Precise Pangolin" ?
<jhutchins> iam: 12.04 is the latest Long Term Support version and is known to work pretty well with most hardware. The 2013 versions have some problems with some video cards, particularly 13.10.
<PowerPenguin> I have seen some cool looking desktops that are all just running tex/console mode (no gui nonsense) and its all laid out in easy to see way with some magic to move between windows. Does anyone know what application does that? Or is it a special file manager?
<bekks> PowerPenguin: A tiling desktop will do.
<roothorick> PowerPenguin: something in the twm, ratpoison etc family
<PowerPenguin> bekks: Thanks.
<ianorlin> screen can do that without using a GUI but is a bit hard to learn
<PowerPenguin> roothorick: I will give that a trye.
<PowerPenguin> what about tmux?
<MonkeyDust> screen <3
<bekks> screen > * :)
<ianorlin> screen is also useful in if you accidently close something you can do screen -r and bring it back
<MonkeyDust> and even logout, then use screen -r or screen -dr
<MonkeyDust> logout and back in*
<bnoji2> ok. boot-repair made things worse.
<bnoji2> Still same problem in secure boot mode, but now with added errors. )
<bnoji2> booting without secure boot shows 2 ubuntu entries and 2 windows entries in grub
<bnoji2> i wish debian would boot properly with uefi
<bnoji2> i cant stand this crap.
<philtrAlt> i am in the middle of installing/updating the os on a dell pc and have come across a bunch of NVIDIA drivers in the additional drivers settings, do I need to download all ofthese?
<philtrAlt> currently i am looking at "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates)(Version 173-updates)" and "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates)(version 304-updates)"
<bnoji2> is there a way to have boot-repair undo everything it did?
<bnoji2> It broke more than it fixed.
<philtrAlt> and am debating whether I need to get the former driver considering i just activated NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver(version 304)
<Donald_ET3> How can root write to an external hard drive which has no write bit?
<Donald_ET3> chmod is not working
<Bashing-om> philtrAlt: Those are "options" in Additional Drivers, that one may dpwnload if needed. If you are happy with the drivers that the installer chose, leave well enough alone.
<rww> Donald_ET3: NTFS?
<Donald_ET3> How did you know. O_O
<rww> Donald_ET3: did you mount it at the command-line perchance?
<bekks> Donald_ET3: chmod does not work on NTFS :)
<Donald_ET3> Not originally.
<philtrAlt> oh alright, good stuff thanks for clearing that up
<Titanium> how do you do permissions on files in linux?
<Donald_ET3> D:
<rww> hrm. usually if the whole partition is read-only, it's because it was mounted with ntfs instead of ntfs-3g
<rww> but GUI is usually smart enough to not do that
<rww> and yeah, you don't use chmod on NTFS partitions
<Donald_ET3> This distro does not have ntfs-3g.
<Donald_ET3> So, I should reformat.
<rww> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2013.1.13AR.1-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 429 kB, installed size 1521 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<Donald_ET3> What FS do you recommend
<rww> if you're not using a *buntu, go ask your actual distro's support channel :\
<rww> depends on your requirements
<MonkeyDust> Donald_ET3  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<philtrAlt> i know "rtfm" and currently am in the process but, where in the file system can i find currently installed versions of python and its related components
<jrib> philtrAlt: why?
<Donald_ET3> "cat /etc/issue" shows "Trisquel GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l"
<rww> talk to the Trisquel folks then...
<Donald_ET3> Fine...
<philtrAlt> because i want to see if 3.3 is installed
<MonkeyDust> Donald_ET3  it's not supported here
<jrib> philtrAlt: apt-cache policy python3
<Donald_ET3> Really? It is very similar.
<jrib> philtrAlt: and you can try python3 -V
<Bashing-om> philtrAlt: "rtfm" is not a part of our philosophy .. for what is installed, there are a number of tools. try -> dpkg -l python <- .
<rww> yep, really. each distro channel handles its own distro, and not other distros
<rww> we handle #ubuntu and not derivatives. #debian handles Debian and not derivatives (including Ubuntu), etc.
<rww> less confusion that way
<MonkeyDust> Donald_ET3  similar, but now you are confronted with a differnce
<bnoji2> Ok. That was a big waste of time.
<bnoji2> boot-repair made the system in-bootable.
<Donald_ET3> Okay, thanks for the info. :)
<bnoji2> er, un-bootable.
<philtrAlt> good to hear, not part of my philo either
<bnoji2> Is there a way to undo whatever Ubuntu install or boot-repair did?
<Bashing-om> philtrAlt: yep, ask, think ask some more, we are here to help AND teach.
<mrpizzaface> hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me to install ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtale to my Toshebia Conavario basics hdd when i do the installer either way (something else) (erase disk) i get the error Cannot create that partition in SDB1 SCCS (0,0,0)
<MonkeyDust> bnoji2  is this useful http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Titanium> can ubuntu use tacacs for AAA ?
<Sia-> hi, suspend via comandline or menu working fine, but if close lid the laptop doesn't!
<Sia-> any idea?
<MonkeyDust> Titanium  is that a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: nope, short answer 13.04 is no longer supported. It has reached End Of Life, choose a current version to install.
<Titanium> MonkeyDust tacacs is for routers
<Titanium> not servers
<mrpizzaface> Bashing0om: ok it gives me that same error on 12.04 and every other version i try so what could be the issue
<Beldar> bnoji2, Here is the developers thread, post the bootinfo summary there and your details. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<philtrAlt> great news for me, i spent a lot of time learning .NET only to find that I need to be apart of the open source world so am pretty new to linux
<MonkeyDust> Sia-  have you looked in system settings > power ?
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: OK, let's focus on gett ing 12.04 installed. What are you installing on and is Windows A factor ? UEFI ? secure boot and all that ?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: no windows, UEFI ?, Device dosnt support secure boot,
<bnoji2> Beldar: I'm not interested in messing around with it.
<Sia-> MonkeyDust, yes,
<bnoji2> The only reason I'm stuck with ubuntu is because it was the only deb-based system that would work with secure boot
<bnoji2> otherwise id be runnin wheezy
<Beldar> bnoji2, Cool, the best help I have seen is at that thread, but do what you like.
<bnoji2> Beldar: my end goal is only to use the ubuntu signed loader to chainload other distroes.
<bnoji2> Thanks for the info.
<Beldar> grub 2 yes I have 4 OS myself
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Well, should be straight forward. Have you verified the ,iso file (md5sum) ? What is your install medium CD, DVD or USB ?
<philtrAlt> is there a "linux bible" that is generally considered to be "the" resource for learning?
<MonkeyDust> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bnoji2> philtrAlt: google
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: USB and the installer fails when i install with a error about unable to create a partition on SDB1 (external HDD)
<philtrAlt> thanks again
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  here is the full error The ext4 file system creation in partition #2 of SCSI6 (0,0,0) (sdb) failed.
<iam> guys
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: OK, we will look here directly, can you boot the liveUSB to the "try ubuntu" mode and we can activate a terminal for a looksee ?
<iam> i got 12.04 xubuntu, and i still have the same problem
<iam> MonkeyDust
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  what commands
<FlacBean02> Via command line, what is the best way to kill those pesky process that don't want to be killed?
<mrpizzaface> FlacBean02: sysmonitor_grb
<chaotix> FlacBean02, i think it is xkill
<chaotix> FlacBean02, check out man xkill
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: pastebin -> fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l , sudo parted /dev/sdb unit s print <- .
<chaotix> also, sigterm
<linuxuz3r> FlacBean02, kill -9 processnumber
<FlacBean02> thats what i tried kill-9 5458 what it will not terminate
<linuxuz3r> is it a daemon
<FlacBean02> but i mean
<linuxuz3r> if it is a daemon it will run again
<chaotix> and man kill
<FlacBean02> its rhythymbox
<chaotix> FlacBean02, have you tried openning system monitor?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/Wv2sLxKp
<linuxuz3r> it should be killed
<FlacBean02> yes and its still listed
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: looking ar your LxKp .
<chaotix> weird
<FlacBean02> right...
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: english ....
<bnoji2> well. that was a waste. im giving up on ubuntu.
<iam> I am having problems installing xubuntu 12.04 to a partition i made http://imgur.com/a/haWX7 any idea on how to fix?
<linuxuz3r> bnoji2, dont
<linuxuz3r> its a good distro
<bnoji2> linuxuz3r: It doesnt work.
<FlacBean02> okay if I understand xkill correctly, this won't help me as rhythymbox is closed but system monitor still shows running.
<bnoji2> I was using it because I was hoping it would be turnkey...
<bnoji2> otherwise, I would steet clear.
<bnoji2> It's managed to screw up EFI boot stuff.
<linuxuz3r> oh
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i think i know whats wrong i let it use a logical partition instead of a primary for the / dirrectory and /home directory
<bnoji2> Now my system is unbootable.
<MarGul> If I run apt-get install php5 , will that be the newest php? (php 5.5 ?)
<bnoji2> Will probably have to do a factory restore.
<FlacBean02> of course i could restart my computer to fix it but thats no fun :)
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: GPT disk, need another tool to look at it rather than fdisk -> sudo apt-get install gdisk , gdisk -l /dev/sdb <- .
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Ubuntu does not care weather the partition is primary or in an extended partition.
<bnoji2> Thanks for trying guys, but I think I'm going to restore Win 8.
<bnoji2> Ubuntu just isn't working.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> bnoji for efi?
<bnoji2> yes
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/exW2Fa50
<bnoji2> It screwed up the efi entries.
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: looking at Fa50
<linuxuz3r> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bnoji2> I have 2 ubuntu entries and no windows entries.
<linuxuz3r> you cant boot to windows?
<bnoji2> not anymore.
<FlacBean02> Yeah I don't know its weird kill -9 wont work. I can reproduce this bug all the time. It has to do with iPods and Rhythymbox reading writing to them.
<bnoji2> I didnt want ubuntu in the first place...its just the only distro that was supposed to work with secure boot and apt/.
<bnoji2> My end goal was only to use ubuntu for its bootloader to boot debian.
<linuxuz3r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2053086
<Beldar> bnoji2, Bummer you had problems, you seem to want to move on, could you do so. ;)
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is a nice distro
<bnoji2> linuxuz3r: I don't even get Win bootloader in the uefi menu anymore.
<bnoji2> It will probably work fine as a solo install.
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: gdisk says that ubuntu is installed ! .. OK, what happens when you change the boot priority to the second disk and boot ?
<linuxuz3r> ok good luck have fun
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i get the normal blinking _ of a failing bootloader ..
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Well, there is a means to (re-)install the bootloader, I have not done it, will take me a bit to research it - if no one here can advise. (GPT is new order to me )
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: buy, the ubuntu installer fails to install ... so how can it copy all the files so quick yet fail without installing the bootloader
#ubuntu 2014-02-02
<msb_> hello?
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: If the install is in place, depending on what options ya choose, maybe all that is being done is checking if files are inplace ? ,, As this is a new install, one might consider wiping that sdb disk out with GParted and starting anew ?
<pie_man_66> when I try and apt-get install unity-tweak-tool it says its unable to locate the package. Its a fresh install of 12.04 and i've checked etc/apt/sources.list and all the universal repositories are unhashed. Updated and upgraded too. Anybody know whats up?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: ill try checking files and i have wiped this drive PLENTY of times and it has never had more than 360 Gibs on it
<msb_> A friend of mine is running Ubuntu 12.04 and is trying to run an executable file from the current directory, but bash says it can't find the file.
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  sorry to ask but how do i open the drive :P
<msb_> He's using the command ./name-of-file
<bnoji2> is it executable?
<Grizzlee> hi
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: I will someday be familiar with GPT, for now Gdisk says "Disk /dev/sdb: 1953525164 sectors, 931.5 GiB" .
<msb_> yes, the permissions say it is.
<hitsujiTMO> msb_: is it a 32bit binary?
<msb_> yes, 32bit
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: yes thats the specs it supposed to be 1 TB i have used it with a windows computer to store games on but i ""nuked""/wiped the drive bedore bringing it onto ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> msb_: most likely its missing some dependencies. try: ldd name-of-file
<msb_> "not a dynamic executable"
<hitsujiTMO> msb_: file name-of-file
<msb_> ihu
<Baahtti> how can I fill out fillable forms in a web browser, on Ubuntu 12.04? I've tried PDFEdit and Master PDF Editor. Neither are suiting my needs. I need to answer some questions on PDF forms which require paragraph answers and my paragraphs seem to cover the other text.
<msb_> It's a very nice voip program from here http://ihu.sourceforge.net/download.html
<CrazyGangster> Baahtti: use foxit reader
<Baahtti> CrazyGangster, thanks, I'll check that out
<hitsujiTMO> msb_: hasn't been updated since 2008. Definitely dependency imo. But may rely on outdated libs
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: let's see if there is a "real" install on sdb: Boot up the liveUSB to try ubuntu mode and activate a terminal. we will look !
<msb_> hitsujiTMO: That's certainly possible.
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: ok .
<CrazyGangster> msb_: nice finding thanks :)
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: also
<jamesd> is it normal for the iso disc check function  to have a bad file, i verified md5sum of  the iso 12.04.03-serveer amd64
<mrpizzaface> bash
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: Gparted has some errors
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: on SDC1 (/) Unable to detect file system
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Where is "sdc1" comming into the picture ?
<pie_man_66> when I try and apt-get install unity-tweak-tool it says its unable to locate the package. Its a fresh install of 12.04 and i've checked etc/apt/sources.list and all the universal repositories are unhashed. Updated and upgraded too. Anybody know whats up?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: sorry i mean SDB1 lol
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: did you apt-get update first?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: actually it says the external hdd is sdc1 ............ (mind is fucked as the bass)
<pie_man_66> yeah update then upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: cat /etc/issue && uname -r
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: As said I have no experience with GPT partitioning, If it were the legacy partitioing, I would know to run a file system check on the file system. I can "assume" fsck will deal with it .. but .. At this point I really think wiping that hard drive with GParted and starting over may be the best thing to do.
<DIFTOW> Hello. I'm trying out Ubuntu 13 on a computer using a Nvidia GT 630 and having many display issues that I do not experience on my other machine running Ubuntu 12 with the GTX 580. Both use the same nvidia drivers.
<DIFTOW> One of the issues is that Nvidia doesn't appear to follow xorg.conf at all.
<DIFTOW> Even though I've used my administrative permissions to edit the xorg.conf file to force a certain display resolution, it still persists on auto resolution to 1080p upon reboot.
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Your output of "parted" does not show a "SDC", where is that disk coming into the picture ?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: it appears as my external hdd im trying to install ubuntu on
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  would removing my internal hdd help /
<pie_man_66> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<pie_man_66> 3.8.0-29-generic
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface:  I am just confused as to what we are dealing with, sda is the usb, sdb is the external drive no ? then why and where is sdc coming from ? And why is it not on the parted output ?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: sda is my live cd where the hell sdb is i dont know and sdc is my external HDD and i have a unfunctional Win8.1 partition on a internal hdd with a supposedly shot sata controller that randomly works so im guessing its connected now but isnt showing in any reports i make my computer is litterly messed up if you ask me
<MarGul> I dont think that my ssh keys are working properly. I generated the keys with ssh-keygen -t rsa, copied the key over to my server with ssh-copy-id user@host.  My authorized_keys file are not empty (my key is there so it got transfered correctly) . BUT when I use my laptop instead (where I have no keys under .ssh) I can still login to my server with the password?
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: did you disable password auth on sshd on the server?
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: No I haven't done that. Only did the above. How will I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: after testing and sucessfully being able to login without a password using your private key, you should modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config and modify the line: PasswordAuthentication yes          to  PasswordAuthentication no
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: think'n .. what to do .. will be back.
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: then restart sshd to take on the new options: sudo service ssh restart
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  yeah im just trying not to go nucular on my computer ...
<pie_man_66> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/AwUbP5Wz
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: Thank you so much, not allowed to login from my laptop now :)
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: But even on my desktop (where I transfered the keys) I get : Permission denied (publickey).
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: computer is your best friend .. i;;ogical to beat up on such a logical being !..Tell ya what, go ahead with your suggestion and disconnect that internal hard drive; and let's see if the system still recognizes the external drive, and see what the nomenclature of the external drive then becomes.
<philtrAlt> what are some popular irc clients used with ubuntu?
<philtrAlt> or just "a" popular one
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  ok lemme find my screw driver
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: lets try switching mirrors: sudo sed -i 's/gb.arch/ie.arch/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: wait might my wireless mouse be SDB ?
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: were you able to ssh with the privatekey without it asking for a password before you disabled password auth
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: no, the sdb did have a file system on it.
<msb_> In 12.04, how does one open a particular network port?
<mrpizzaface> ok
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i swear im amazed this computer is still running lol
<hitsujiTMO> msb_: its open by default. you must install a firewall yourself
<msb_> hitsujiTMO: Thanks!
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: How old is the box and what version of Windows does it have ?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i might just be ingorant ... i forgot toinstall bootloader to the efi partition ..
<MarGul> hitsujiTM: No I thought it all worked fine because I was able to login with the password from both of my computers. But I checked the authorized_keys on my server, and my id_rsa.pub key was in there. Dont know what could have gone wrong ;/
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: if it was asking for a password then it wasn't working
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Well, all a process of learning, got to have a boot loader to boot an operating system !
<Bookwormser> Hello. I am seeing a lot of memory not being freed up after stop and starting a lot of memory intensive processes. Aside from rebooting, can I just run sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3?
<energizer> My monitor won't turn on. This isn't an ubuntu problem, but I want to just talk through it with someone.
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i know a bit about how os's work but linux just stumps me every chance it gets
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: do you have another to access the system?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: (nucular missile locked onto external hdd)
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: Nah but I have my sever at home so I can just log in and remove the keys (or put PasswordAuthentication yes) back on and then try to do it again correctly
<pie_man_66> hitsujiTMO: updated from the other mirror. still the same :(
<aidalgol> I have unpacked the Skype tarball in /usr/local/share/, and now when I try to run it from the shell, I get 'bash: /usr/local/share/skype/skype: No such file or directory', even though the file exists, and I have read and execute permissions.
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i think some block on my hdd isnt clear now .... same error same results same partion sizes in EXACT ...
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: can you install any packages at all? try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Once one is beyond the point and click stage in linux, takes a year to get comforablw with the GUI, 2 yrs for the OS and 10 years to be comfortable over all. no one ever siad there was no learning curve !
<hitsujiTMO> aidalgol: use the skype.deb, you get that error when you are missing dependencies for 32bit apps on a 64bit system
<gh0stpirate> can anyone please PLEASE help me with this simple bash script im trying to make? script: http://pastebin.com/FfhD4ZE9      related kind of: http://bit.ly/Moip71
<aidalgol> hitsujiTMO: Oh, bizarre.
<pie_man_66> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I can install that
<aidalgol> Isn't it supposed to complain about the missing dependency, though?
<moondoggy> Never.
<moondoggy> Sorry--wrong channel.
<tsimpson> gh0stpirate: you probably want a case statement: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_03.html
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: well, Hard disk do die ! .. how about running the SMART test from the liveUSB disk utility, see what it reports on the health of the hard drive ?
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: can you run: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: .... ok well why dont unity desktop just crash lol and how ..
<gry> hi! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858464/ what does it want me to do?
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: that should generate a url
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: please paste the url here
<gh0stpirate> tsimpson, i really dont understand that :(
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Back to how old is the box, and what version of Windows does it support ? Unity takes the horsepower to run !
<pie_man_66> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858480/
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: 2012 machiene AMD A6-3420M and oficolaly win 7 but everthing except secure boot in win 8
<tsimpson> gh0stpirate: you'd have something like my_args="$2"; case "$1" in lowest) my_args="-720 -30fps $my_args";; low) my_args="720 -60fps $my_args";; ... etc esac; java -jar /src/limelight-pi.jar $my_args
<mic_e> hi, does anybody have experience with setting up a 3g connection without using network manager?
<hitsujiTMO> !info unity-tweak-tool precise
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak-tool does not exist in precise
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: should run unity, no problem !
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: ok, been looking at this from the wrong way. unity-tweak-tool was added in later distros
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: well this live cd is playing music keeping up with a irc and checking my disk for errors lol
<hitsujiTMO> pie_man_66: might as well switch back the mirror: sudo sed -i 's/ie.arch/gb.arch/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<Bookwormser> I am seeing a lot of memory not being released after stopping and restarting memory intensive processes. I normally just restart the server. Can I just run sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3?
<gh0stpirate> tsimpson. damn i think im in over my head :/ i wish that link had a much smaller/simpiler examples code examples theres so much going on!
<pie_man_66> hitsujiTMO: that would explain it. ok will do. thanks for your help.
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Just think what it will do when ubuntu is installed to the hard disk !
<sacrelicious> hey guys, quick question from a linux newbie
<sacrelicious> how do i make my linux partition larger? I have a huge amount of unallocated HD space
<hitsujiTMO> Bookwormser: can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<bazhang> !gparted | sacrelicious
<ubottu> sacrelicious: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tsimpson> gh0stpirate: if you look at the first example it's actually quite similar to what you want, except instead of printing the Message variable you use it to store the parameters to pass to your java program
<sacrelicious> I have gparted...I just dont know how to enlarge my dev/sda3 partition
<bazhang> boot with the live cd sacrelicious
<sacrelicious> ahhh allright
<bazhang> it must be unmounted
<sacrelicious> thanks.
<HiddenDjinn> if a person wanted to erase the first 11 characters of all files in a dir, what's a quick way for him to do it?
<gh0stpirate> but i cant pick out were its retrieving data from the space variable due to the fact that the command is piped several times and dont know most of those commands. i df out of that entire pipe :/
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: So I went in to my server and changed back PasswordAuthen to yes. Now I can log in from both my desktop and my laptop again. Just to double check that the keys are transfered correctly. My authorized_keys (on my server) has one entry. The same key as my desktop has in ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub , is this correct?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i have a 32gb flashdrive with 12.04.3 installed but its almost out of life lol and this hdd SCREAMS (320mbits/s write) (580Mbits/s read) from a reg hdd
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: 12.04 series is LTS .. has life until 2017 !
<MarGul> Now when I try to login from my desktop it will say(Enter passphrase for key '/home/gullberg/.ssh/id_rsa': ) , when I try and log in from my laptop (where I dont have any keys at .ssh) it will just ask me for the ssh password and I can log in
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: yes that should be correct. authorized_keys is located in ~/.ssh  correct?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  what i mean the flashdrive is starting to die
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: yes it is
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: and what happens when you put in the ssh passphrase?
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface:  OK, best get hot and get ubuntu 12.04 onto that hard disk, huh ,
<sawek_> ]
<sawek_> Hej
<sawek_> polski kanał ubuntu jak się nazywa?
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: yep ya got it there
<tsimpson> gh0stpirate: yeah that's a complicated command, but you don't really need to understand that part as you just want to process words like "lowest" passed on the command line
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: I can log in from both my computers(desktop having the key, where i used ssh-copy-id to transfer the keys, laptop doesnt even have any keys but can still login with the passphrase)
<bazhang> !pl | sawek_
<ubottu> sawek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: but, when you enter the ssh key passphrase, does it still ask for the password for the account?
<sawek_> #ubuntu-pl
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: no it doesnt. It asks for the passphrase for the key and when I enter the correct one I get loged in straight away
<fabio123> i see that my kubuntu has tune2fs with max count number set to -1
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: ok, then it does sound like they key is working. I'm not getting why it would not work when you disabled password auth
<guest-YvZpIB> get password
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: I know, I will try and disable password auth again and see how it looks
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: waiting on the status of the hard disk's health, I will be back (other channels).
<guest-YvZpIB> ping password
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: take your time you got abt a hour to chec over 900000 block
<MarGul> hitsujiTMO: Wow, now it just magically works. My laptop can not access the server. And my desktop can when I enter the passphrase for the key. Dont ask me why hehe. Thanks for the help though
<hitsujiTMO> MarGul: lol, np
<aidalgol> Ugh, trying to install the skype .deb breaks a TON.
<sawek_> #ubuntu-pl
<sawek_> jak wejść?
<hitsujiTMO> sawek_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Balzy> hello, I'm having a problemi with kubuntu saucy, I'm trying to apt-get update but many repos are ignored and eventually I get an hash sum mismatch
<sawek_> tnx
<Balzy> I thought it was a connection problem but it has been going on since a week
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: I'll be around. Do this right - haste makes waste !
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: yep
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: 655193% done lol .....
<sawek_> ]
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: you much of a gamer /
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: I still think, when the check is completed, see if we can acess the installed ubuntu from the liveUSB.
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om:  kk
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: Gamer: used to be a long time in the past, I find playing with this OS keeps me real occupied now !
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: lol im till into it but i might just love ****ing around with linux
<Bashing-om> Barrin6: 1st thing is look at your sources.list file, pastebin -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list <- .
<Bashing-om> mrpizzaface: I have been messing with computer for about 45 years, this is te greatest operating system the world has ever seen, imho.
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: lol yeah i agree
<Barrin6> wrong person bro
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: im gonna try and combine linux windows and mac in a sort in the feature
<Bashing-om> Barrin6: sorry bout that ,, I redo for Balzy !
<Barrin6> :P
<Bashing-om> Balzy: 1st thing is look at your sources.list file, pastebin -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list <- .
<zopsi> quick question guys as I've had permissions problems with a shared directory before. How would I set rwx for an entire group for a mount point and make all additions the same? I've tried using acl with a little success.
<zopsi> would something like "chmod g+rwxs /mountpoint work?
<Bashing-om> zopsi: what is the format of the direectory that you want to share ?
<zopsi> Bashing-om, it is ext4 and I'm using it to store media files primarily that need to be accessed by several system users.
<Bashing-om>  mrpizzaface: That ain't no step for a stepper, but why ? ubuntu does it all (Windows has it over in some respects ) !
<Balzy> Bashing-om okay, just a sec
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: i mean in the since of DirectX
<Balzy> Bashing-om here it is: pastebin.com/Nig4z3k5
<Bashing-om>  zopsi: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions, for all to have COMPLETE access (no security) -> sudo chown 777 <directory_name> . For files too: sudo chmod -R 755 /directory_name> .
<zopsi> I don't want all to have complete access just members of a group.
<Bashing-om> Balzy: looking at 3k5.
<Bashing-om> Balzy: try again .. we need that as a complete URL .
<Balzy> Bashing-om you mean the pastebin url? isn't working?
<Bashing-om> < Balzy: my bad ,, it is good !
<dbrom> hello I am wondering if there is an equivallent to $User$ in ubuntu like there is in Windows... sorroy for using the "W" word in this room
<gry> dbrom: hi. What does $User$ do?
<saiarcot895> dbrom: If I assume $User$ prints out the current user, there is the USER environment variable. In terminal, you can type "echo $USER" (without quotes)
<dbrom> when you recover data from a folder such as /home/%user%/ %user% can be what ever user loged in as
<dbrom> so $User would do it then
<Bashing-om> Balzy: I see no major fault with the sources.list. So let's look what the actual errors are pastebin -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<TJ-> dbrom: No, $USER - case IS SIGNIFICANT
<dbrom> thanks ill try it ... doing a install/recover script for kubuntu
<Balzy> Bashing-om : http://pastebin.com/7c55X7Rs
<Bashing-om>  Balz
<TJ-> Balzy: Looks like there may be a transparent HTTP proxy between you and the archive mirror, that has stored a bad copy of the Packages list (probably got an inconsistent version when the mirror was being updated)
<Bashing-om> Balzy: looking at X7Rs
<TJ-> Balzy: You can remove the local package lists and try again ("sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*") or you can try changing the mirror being used in "/etc/apt/sources.list" from "it.archive.ubuntu.com" to, for example, "archive.ubuntu.com"
<Balzy> TJ- already tried with sudo rm /thatpath/*
<TJ-> Balzy: So, change the mirror
<Balzy> TJ- perhaps could try with any other equivalent repos you say? is it the same if I change them with the us quivalent ones?
<TJ-> Balzy: Almost any other would probably work, or you can simply replace the bad file directly (from the main archive server) with "sudo wget -O /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2"
<Hex___> DEEEEEEEEP
<gry> Deep in what?
<Balzy> TJ- replaced with us and it worked perfectly!
<Balzy> TJ- the fact that I downloaded those packages from the united states repo doesn't change anything, right?
<TJ-> Balzy: You can switch back to the "it" mirror in a couple of days when its proxy cache has has expired
<Balzy> update worked well, now I i have 172 pending updates
<TJ-> Balzy: No, the mirror servers are just there to put the archive closer to you, hopefully it is faster then
<Balzy> okay thanks!
<Balzy> so it is a server issue?
<jeff__> hello, trying to log in to my account and it is stuck at the password.  not going any further
<niee> hi, my sound is not working. need restart to fix. any ideas how to repair?
<jeff__> also, this just started after the last reboot
<Bashing-om> jeff__: looping back to the GUI login ?
<Balzy> Bashing-om, TJ- thankyou very much!
<jeff__> Bashing-om: not looping, just sits.  I get the little swirl as it usually does, but then the password box goes away and I am just looking at my userid.  If I hit ESC, I am back at the login
<Bashing-om> Balzy: np, why we are here ! TJ done the best work !
<niee> how to restart sound in my ubuntu 11,04
<Bashing-om> jeff__: New one on me ,, can you log into the system from terminal (ctl+alt+f1) at the GUI login screen ?
<jeff__> I am on irssi via tty now.
<lars__> Hey, whatś wrong with the kubuntu room?
<lars__> I was in there for several minutes, there were 252 users, and yet no messages: complete silence
<lars__> thatś really strange: something must be wrong with the kubuntu room
<TJ-> jeff__: I've seen that before ... check "/var/log/auth.log" for clues
<Bashing-om> jeff__: what returns from -> ls -al .ICEauthority <- ?
<zykotick9> jeff__: if you "ls -l" in your home directory, is anything owned by root?
<lars__> Has anyone tried the kubuntu channel?  Tell me if the same thing happens to you
<ztarded> jeff__: did you make any changes to your graphics driver lately? One time when i was installing the lastest amd proprietary driver, i experienced a similar issue
<jeff__> Bashing-om: removed that already
<TJ-> jeff__: Have you recently changed your user password?
<jeff__> TJ: negative
<Bashing-om> jeff__: .ICEauthority ?
<TJ-> jeff__: Is the home directory encrypted?
<jeff__> zykotick9: Negative
<wheatthin> I had installed fglrx drivers, but ubuntu still says using vesa:cedar drivers.. does that mean it's not initiated?
<zykotick9> jeff__: sorry, Bashing-om was right, you'd need "ls -al" - anything root owned?
<jeff__> Bashing-om: I removed that already and nothing owned by root in my home folder
<jeff__> only thing root owned in rpmdb
<TJ-> jeff__: Also, check "/var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log" or similar
<jeff__> root owned .rpmdb
<lars__> Can anyone see this message?
<lars__> this is a test
<hitsujiTMO> lars__: no
<lars__> Whatś wrong with the kubuntu room?
<Bashing-om> lars__: do not see no message.
<lars__> there are 252 users in the kubuntu channel and no one has chatted for ten minutes
<lars__> thatś really bizararre.  What is wrong with the IRC server?  Is the kubuntu channel the only one that doesn¨t work?
<hitsujiTMO> lars__: its late on a saturday night. they're prob in the pub. the current users are prob just lurkers
<rylo_> lars__: #kubuntu works great on Kubuntu IRC
<lars__> wow, 252 lurkers, I never seen that in any channel here, before
<hitsujiTMO> lars__: thers about 1.6k lurkers in this room right now
<lars__> itś only 8:25 pm Central time in North America, thatś early for Saturday night
<hitsujiTMO> lars__: not everyone lives in america
<lars__> do you guys support Kubuntu here?
<hitsujiTMO> lars__: yes
<lars__> Cool, I want to ask about my flash and webcam problems
<lars__> Iḿ using Kubuntu 12.04
<lars__> and I have a new webcam
<jeff__> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858844/    <-greeter log
<lars__> But I have been using Adobe flash for Youtube and news sites for a long time without any problems
<teward> !enter | lars__
<ubottu> lars__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<teward> Worded better, don't use enter as punctuation.  :)
<lars__> Ok, I shall use proper punctuation if you wish.
<TJ-> jeff__: Ouch!  OK, can you pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" too?
<lars__> I have had a lot of problems trying to update my Adobe flash.
<lars__> Iḿ using the Firefox web browser
<lars__> .
<jeff__> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858852   <-Xorg.0.log
<lars__> period.  Sorry.
<Ben64> lars__: thats not what the bot means...
<TJ-> jeff_146: Is that all that is in it?
<TJ-> oops¬
<TJ-> jeff__: Is that all that is in it?
<jeff__> TJ: yes, want .old?
<lars__> I looked at my Firefox plugins, and the Adobe flash plugin seems to be missing.
<TJ-> jeff__: that, or "/var/log/lightdm/x-0.log"
<Ben64> !flash | lars__
<ubottu> lars__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lars__> Oh.  You want longer sentences, rather than proper punctuation?
<hitsujiTMO> lars__: use propper punctuation. just don't hit enter key so often
<jeff__> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858861   <-/var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<lars__> Yes, that means my sentences are too short?  And I was sending a whole bunch of short messages too quickly.  I see.
<escambray> #list
<hitsujiTMO> !list > escambray
<ubottu> escambray, please see my private message
<jeff__> TJ: any clues?
<TJ-> jeff__: those log files are very short, you'd best let me see the .old ! I need to see the start-up config of the X server
<zykotick9> jeff__: do you have another user on the system?  can they login?  perhaps, create one to test (sudo adduser foo).
<jeff__> TJ: I've rebooted a few times is probably why they are short.  zykotick9: The only user is guest and that can log in.  I am in on tty though
<lars__> ubottu, thatś weird, according to Firefox, I have the Adobe Flash Player 11,2,202,335 installed, but when I looked at my browser, it only shows the adobe Shockwave Flash as installed, and its an earlier version
<ubottu> lars__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jeff__> TJ: zykotic9: The only OTHER user is guest.  otherwise, no
<lars__> who said, ¨support channel¨?  you mean I should go to firefox channel?
<zykotick9> !tab > jeff__
<ubottu> jeff__, please see my private message
<TJ-> jeff__: The log file should be complete after a reboot, because it records the X server starting up.
<dbrom> im back
<dbrom> can anyon tell me what i use with dpkg tp auto except    apt-get install package -y
<mrpizzaface> Bashing-om: yeah this is taking WAYYYYYY too long sorry to waste ya time but im gone
<lars__> Actually, this may not be a Firefox issue, now that I consider it after everything that happened when we were updating my flash plugin
<lars__> May be the real problem is the websites Iḿ going to
<jeff__> zykotick9: new user created and logs in ok.  TJ: You want me to reboot?  Which logs should I pastebinit
<lars__> Because when I use flash on YouTube and news sites, flash works, but the problem happens when I try the chat sites
<lars__> I tried testing my webcam on chat sites, and thatś when I ran into problems
<lars__> May be I should be testing my webcam with skype, instead
<zykotick9> jeff__: are you 100% sure, you don't have files owned by root in your home dir?  best of luck!
<TJ-> jeff__: If the new user logs in fine, then the Xorg log won't help. You need to focus on the ~/.xsession-errors of the problem user account
<fieldfirst> I have trying to build Nginx from source. Successfully ran make. How can I build a .deb package
<lars__> I only noticed problems with flash and my webcam when I go onto chat sites
<energizer> Hello, I just installed a new wifi PCI card. But no networks are listed. Help?
<lars__> so, should my next step be to try testing my cam on skype, or is there a secure website where I can test my webcam?
<znf> Hello. What happened to the multiverse package for 12.04 LTS? apt returns 404 :-/
<zykotick9> fieldfirst: if you just want it for this box, the "cheap" way is checkinstall - see "/msg ubottu checkinstall" for details (NOTE: DEBs created like this are NOT for distribution)
<jeff__> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6858912   <- .xsession-errors
<lars__> I don¨t even know if there is a skype application for Kubuntu, because I think Microsoft now owns skype
<somsip> !sip | lars__
<ubottu> lars__: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<rww> There is.
<lars__> Iḿ using Kubuntu, ubottu, so  is that link still relevant for me?
<jeff__> zykotick9: where in particular in my home folder?
<zykotick9> jeff__: typically, just in the root of your home.  but anywhere really.
<zykotick9> jeff__: i'd guess your issue is elsewhere, but i'd have NO suggestions for ya.  best of luck.
<TJ-> jeff__: Try this: "sudo service lightdm stop && sudo rm /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority && sudo service lightdm start"
<lars__> Oh yeah, that must be it.  The chat sites are probably configured for later versions of flash.  And the latest version of flash avaiable to Kubuntu is 11,2
<lars__> 11,2 must be an outdated version of flash, that explains the problems i have on the chat sites, right?
<lars__> the real problem is the chat sites expect everyone to be using Windows, not Linux, right?
<TJ-> lars__: The real problem is Flash.
<lars__> What do you mean by that, TJ?
<lars__> you mean, because Flash is vulnerable to hackers?  Are the hackers causing our plugin problems?
<TJ-> lars__: Flash used in place of HTML/Javascript/CSS
<lars__> TJ, please be more specific
<jeff__> TJ: brb, rebooting
<lars__> Do you mean that we should not have to use Flash?  Can we use another plugin that is more secure and with less bugs?  Like the Windows guys who use HTML5 instead of Flash for a plugin?
<lars__> I figured itś safe to use flash on the Linux platform, unlike Windows
<TJ-> lars__: That's the point, not needing use an external plugin that utilises another language and a virtual machine in order to render its output
<lars__> is there an alternative to using the Adobe Flash plugin for linux now?
<lars__> Oh that makes sense.  The problem is the very nature of Adobe Flash.
<lars__> thatś weird.  On the Windows platform, I never had any bugs with flash, but itś not secure on Windows
<lars__> With Linux, thee problems with flash are different: itś more of a technical/language problem, apparently
<lars__> am I right?
<user2> clear
<lars__> ubottu, does Ekiga work with Kubuntu?
<ubottu> lars__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesd> opaque
<lars__> What is a VoIP provider?
<josh_> Hey guys, I've noticed strange behavior on my server when I try to tab-complete things. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6859028/ . I was trying to autocomplete "java", but got a bunch of unexpected output.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<dupingping86> Hi all
<josh_> Hey guys, I've noticed strange behavior on my server when I try to tab-complete things. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6859028/ . I was trying to autocomplete "java", but got a bunch of unexpected output.
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> josh_: whats the hexxit part for?
<josh_> it's a variant of a minecraft server.
<josh_> I just happened to be in the directory.
<josh_> The output looks like it has to do with the shell parsing my input for completion.
<lotuspsychje> josh_: what are you trying to exactly?
<lotuspsychje> !info javacword
<ubottu> Package javacword does not exist in saucy
<josh_> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to install the necessary java components to run the server minecraft server jarfile.
<jeff__> TJ: are you on?
<josh_> lotuspsychje: I only typed "sudo apt-get install java [TAB]"
<lotuspsychje> josh_: why do you tab if you only need java?
<advx> Hi all Good Morning
<lotuspsychje> advx: hello mate
<stew__> hello
<josh_> lotuspsychje: According to my server (which was debootstrapped during install -- that may have altered some default config), package "java" doesn't exist, so I was trying to see the list of suggestions
<lotuspsychje> !java | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<advx> Hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> josh_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/245563/running-minecraft-server-on-ubuntu-server
<josh_> lotuspsychje: that's what I needed - the actual package names.
<anton02> intel haswell z87-d3h gigabyte intel haswell hdmi output to tv is causing static sound thats last .2 seconds and occurs every 30 seconds approximately. How do i fix this?
<jeff__> I want to copy a user...how?
<madyourse> jeff__: just copy users folder and save it to a new name. Then create user with name of newly named folder?
<lotuspsychje> anton02: did you try with xrandr?
<anton02> intel haswell z87-d3h gigabyte hdmi output to tv is causing static sound thats last .2 seconds and occurs every 30 seconds approximately when playing audio. How do i fix this?
<anton02> xrandr?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jeff__> madyourse: from command line.  My current gui login is borked but I can login from tty
<anton02> but that's wrong
<anton02> I'm not talking about graphics but audio
<jeff__> madyourse: create a new user from an existing user at the command line
<lotuspsychje> anton02: you are trying to fix audio from laptop to your tv with hdmi cable?
<advx> df -h not showing proper results coz wen I execute a script that generates a file 'txt' its not able to create that file as disk is full
<anton02> lotuspsychje: did you not know hdmi is a carrier of sound as well as video
<advx> after I delete some files it becomes ok
<madyourse> jeff__: look up terminal cmds for that such as MV or cp.
<lotuspsychje> anton02: yes i know this...and want to findout what your purpose is exactly
<jeff__> madyourse: only have cli right now.
<anton02> lotuspsychje: i dont even know what was wrong with my original explanation
<mnemon> jeff__: man cp
<mnemon> jeff__: and man useradd
<lotuspsychje> anton02: ubuntu version plz?
<anton02> 13.10
<madyourse> jeff__: create root account login access. sudo -i
<madyourse> jeff__: then. sudo passwd root
<lotuspsychje> anton02: maybe this can help? http://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-sound-through-hdmi-in-external-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<anton02> i do have sound but ill check it out
<anton02> fuck it linux is still fucked
<lotuspsychje> !language | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nobitanobi> I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer for. What is the proper way to make Apache be able to serve folders that are not under /var/www ? I have to projects located in /home/novito/JoomlaTest and another in /home/novito/TestPhp.
<madyourse> jeff__: are you going to reinstall Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> nobitanobi: maybe the #httpd guys might know your issue?
<thel0rax> how does it people? new to linux here. no questions, just hi =]
<nobitanobi> Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: welcome mate, this is an ubuntu support channel
<jeff__> madyourse: are you talking about the conversation earlier?  I was thinking of just creating another user based on the current user..
<thel0rax> I'm trying to install utorrent, and I can't figure out how exactly. I've got the tar.gz, now I'm stuck lol very new
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: ubuntu has transmission by default installed, its very neat to use..did you try?
<tomreyn> nobitanobi: the general process is to create a new VirtualHost and set it's DocumentRoot to this directory (add a new virtualhost for each location)
<tomreyn> there's also #ubuntu-server
<nobitanobi> tomreyn, interesting, I will try that
<jeff__> madyourse: scratch install was the second option.
<madyourse> jeff__: just boot from install disk or USB then copy the directory to USB or maybe online cloud to recover later. That's if you just want to reinstall.
<thel0rax> transmission by default?
<lotuspsychje> !info transmission | thel0rax
<ubottu> thel0rax: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<madyourse> jeff__: user directory usually just has user documents and program preferences.
<thel0rax> oh! just found it. can't believe I didn't explore a little xD
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: no sweat, its very pro package
<thel0rax> I'm going to be hanging out in this channel a lot. this is a whole new language to me
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: if you need other handy packages, feel free to ask
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: you have entered the magic ubuntu experience :p
<thel0rax> if only i could use wow emotes. I'm not even sure how you're straightup replying
<stew_> d
<stew_> send
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: do you mean nick completion?
<thel0rax> I suppose.
<lotuspsychje> !tab | thel0rax
<ubottu> thel0rax: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: morning mate
<tomreyn> thel0rax: you prefix your message with the name of the person you're addressing, like this: "thel0rax: i'm talking to you."
<thel0rax> tomreyn: I didn't know if there was a shortcut to reply to the last message, like /r
<Beldar> moning ;)
<madyourse> lotuspsychje: nick completion is program and program settings dependent. Default usually is the tab key.
<Es0teric> apache2 a2ensite sitename is saying the site doesnt exist
<tomreyn> thel0rax: not really not. this is IRC, it was there loooooooong before there was wow, and before there were emoticons
<thel0rax> Itomreyn: i believe it. it makes me think of the old BBS
<lotuspsychje> madyourse: tab is what i just sugested to him..
<thel0rax> effin typos
<tomreyn> thel0rax: well that was a little earlier yet ;)
<madyourse> lotuspsychje: oh sorry.
<lotuspsychje> Es0teric: try the #httpd or #ubuntu-server guys mate
<thel0rax> ok, concerning transmission, how can I connect the two? like if I select the magnet download link, it asks what program to use
<lotuspsychje> madyourse: no sweat :p
<Es0teric> lotuspsychje #httpd people told me to come here
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: copy the magnet link then open in transmission
<madyourse> Es0teric: what site
<Es0teric> madyourse my site
<Es0teric> i was just using that as an example
<lotuspsychje> Es0teric: can you explain what you tryed
<jeff__> madyourse: so, create a recovery USB from command line
<madyourse> Es0teric: what does http://127.0.0.1 do
<thel0rax> lotuspsychje: I'm used to windows, where it is just a click lol sorry for all the ?s, but where is the magnet link? it keeps trying to launch the program query
<Es0teric> madyourse i tried `a2ensite mysite`
<Es0teric> madyourse i tried `sudo a2ensite mysite` *
<Es0teric> and i get "site does not exist!"
<madyourse> Try the address I gave you
<Es0teric> same thing with a2dissite
<Es0teric> madyourse i am doing that remotely not locally
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: instead of leftmouse click, use right mouse click on the magnet/then paste it into transmission (open link)
<madyourse> Es0teric: you set up your own server
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: open url (in transmission)
<Es0teric> madyourse i set up a lamp server on a VPS yes
<madyourse> Es0teric: you set up your own server. Now your trying to connect to it from another machine????
<Es0teric> madyourse no i am trying to make the site work
<thel0rax> lotuspsychje: I get new tab, new window, new private window, bookmark, save as, copy link location, and inspect element
<madyourse> Es0teric: do you know how to open ports on Ubuntu and open ports on your router??
<Es0teric> madyourse this all happens on the command line
<Es0teric> this is not happening on the site itself
<thel0rax> once I get my thick head wrapped around this, I shouldn't need to ask again lol
<glitsj16> Es0teric: do you have 'mysite' file in /etc/apache2/sites-available ? the a2ensite needs that, otherwise it can't produce the symlink in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: you need to make transmission as active window ontop first, your in firefox now
<Es0teric> glitsj16 yes i do
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: unity handles options ontop on the active window
<glitsj16> Es0teric: it's only a symlink, try making it yourself and restart apache
<madyourse> Es0teric: if lamp is installed on ubuntu either disable the firewall or open port 80. Then you need to open port 80 on your router.
<tomreyn> madyourse: he's working on a rmote server, he most likely doesn't have accress to the router there, and if there's a firewall it will be a software firewall he installed.
<thel0rax> lotuspsychje: ok, I'm just not understanding something here. please remember I'm brand new and speak to me as if I'm a child =]
<thel0rax> lotuspsychje: ffs. drag and drop?
<madyourse> tomreyn: that's possible. But some do set up remote access to router. But I doubt he did.
<tomreyn> madyourse: so he's /not/ trying to host something from home for the world.
<tomreyn> i don't think he wants/needs to
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: just click on the transmission icon, to have the window ontop, then paste magnet link
<Es0teric> glitsj16 i recreated the file, restarted apache2 and tried to enable the file again and it says "site does not exist!"
<Es0teric> but i CLEARLY SEE IT IN sites-available
<thel0rax> lotuspsychje: I just dragged the magnet link into transmission. it started immediately. I'm guessing that works too?
<sjm> Es0teric, but do you see it in sites-enabled?
<lotuspsychje> thel0rax: never tryed it :p might work
<madyourse> Es0teric: you doing this in a virtual machine and what are both operating systems
<thel0rax> lotuspsychje: occam's razor and all that =]
<ols> hello. i have an ubuntu with no internet (ethernet or wireless), how can i copy packages to this machine (from internet_machine) and tell the offline_machine to intall those packages? i tried one idea here but no luck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Es0teric> sjm yes i see it in sites-enabled
<Es0teric> its not enabled though
<madyourse> Es0teric: you doing this in a virtual machine and what are both operating systems
<Es0teric> because when i go to site.com its not showing the dir
<thel0rax> ols: I just went through this. I had to use a flash drive and a college computer
<glitsj16> Es0teric: odd indeed, anything in your apache error log?
<Es0teric> madyourse i said VPS, clearly ubuntu
<Es0teric> glitsj16 let me check my error log
<ols> thel0rax: i can't boot from a USB with offline_machine, if that's what you mean by flash drive
<sjm> Es0teric, jumping in the middle, sorry if already answered, but does "apache2ctl -S" show it?
<madyourse> Es0teric: so your running Ubuntu inside Ubuntu?
<Es0teric> madyourse i am running lion right now, the VPS has ubuntu
<thel0rax> ols: oops, misread that part
<Es0teric> sjm, glitsj16 this is the last entry in my error log .8-3+sury.org~precise+2 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Es0teric> [Sun Feb 02 04:06:22.177377 2014] [core:notice] [pid 6300] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | ols
<ubottu> ols: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (saucy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Es0teric> sjm its not showing the new default directory i set from my site config, its showing the default config from the "default" file
<ols> lotuspsychje: what is !info aptoncd?
<madyourse> Es0teric: sounds like a firewall issue. Ubuntu puts up a firewall blocking most serving ports by default.
<lotuspsychje> ols: use this package to download your favorite packages, and install on your offline machine
<Es0teric> madyourse the site was working before i upgraded to PHP 5.5
<sjm> Es0teric, sounds like it's not seeing your config file if it's not in "apache2ctl -S"
<ols> ubottu and lotuspsychje: so aptoncd can be on internet_machine, download packages, and then transfer somehow to offline_machine that does not currently have aptoncd package?
<glitsj16> Es0teric: run sjm's command .. might be a syntax error, and/or check apache's access.log
<ubottu> ols: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sjm> Es0teric, "apache2ctl -t" to test the syntax of the configs, too.
<lotuspsychje> ols: yes you can install those packages on your offline machine then
<sjm> then use curl from the local box to rule out firewall issues.
<Es0teric> sjm -> Syntax OK
<Poss-mobile> Gday folks. I'm having a bit of a dodgy run of late, seems like every time i update ubuntu gnome it breaks yhe driver/x/lightdm.  Usually its fixed by reinstalling the latest nvidia driver from the terminal, but today its not working.
<satu> ..
<madyourse> Server software reminder 101. Always run backup upgrade to test before upgrading mainline.
<lotuspsychje> ols: another way is to add your CDROM to sources on your offline machine and grab packages from there aswell
<Poss-mobile> Basically the symptom is that i get the logon screen, but logging in boots me straight back to the login screen
<madyourse> Es0teric: now we narrowed it down to php5. Pulling teeth out of a live shark is easier.
<ols> lotuspsychje and ubottu: i was barely able to get 10.04 on offline_machine with PXE install, but PXE install left it without ethernet or wifi, so i'm hoping major update/upgrade will give it packages it needs. it's a crapshoot at this point
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: try a recoverymode from grub?
<Poss-mobile> Thing is though, if i sudo start x, it starts lightdm, but logged in as root.
<lotuspsychje> ols: are you on 10.04 server?
<Poss-mobile> Righto lotus, I'll give her a go
<ols> i can't get it to open CDROM right now from offline_machine (this thing is crippled)
<lotuspsychje> ols: 10.04 desktop is eol
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: try a failsafeX from the recoverymode
<madyourse> Es0teric: that sounds cool to be running a served version of ubuntu from your Mac. You must have a beast of a Mac machine.
<ols> lotuspsychje: 10.04 desktop is a baseline install just to get something, (i can't boot from USB or CD/DVD so i had to do 10.04 PXE install instead of 12.04 USB install)
<Es0teric> madyourse dude… i have Digital Ocean… its not on my mac lol
<ols> i'm trying to escape 10.04 no internet land
<lotuspsychje> ols: as 10.04 is eol you cant go anywhere from there
<lotuspsychje> ols: how come you cant enable usb boot to your machine?
<ols> lotuspsychje: it's a terrible toshiba
<mnemon> Es0teric: do you get 404 or the wrong site or what?
<madyourse> Es0teric: that's way above me. Sorry. Virtual box. Maybe lamp is my limits
<lotuspsychje> ols: try playin bios a bit, see if you get it to boot
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone used pdfocr with tesseract?
<Es0teric> mnemon no i do not get a 404
<lotuspsychje> ols: 12.04 will ease up your life :p
<ols> well, frustrated. UNetBootin keeps failing to work today and PXE install has no internet. this toshiba is known to not boot USB and be bad even with CD/DVD
<ols> i'm trying to get to 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ols: you have access to another ubuntu machine to create ubuntu usb?
<mih1406> Docky does not allow me to disable "manage windows without launcher". Who can help me to disable it?
<mnemon> Es0teric: so what's the issue? do you get a response? the wrong website? timeout?
<ols> i'm on internet_machine (ubuntu) right now, but offline_machine will not boot USB
<lotuspsychje> mih1406: try cairodock mate
<Es0teric> mnemon the issue is that its not using the site config i put on sites-available… so when i do a2ensite [site] it says "site doesnt exist!"
<lotuspsychje> ols: try burn your 12.04 iso with startup disk creator from ubuntu to your usb
<mnemon> Es0teric: you can just symlink the config there manuallz
<mnemon> -z+y
<mih1406> I tried that first, but no dock appears in my Ubuntu GNOME
<Es0teric> mnemon give me a sec
<lotuspsychje> mih1406: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<ols> lotuspsychje: sadly, offline_machine will not boot USB, no way
<Poss-mobile> So i gave xfailsafe a burl, and it cant detect my screen, graphics card and input, and low graphics mode just kicks me back to the recovery menu
<mih1406> 13.10
<mih1406> lotuspsychje, 13.10
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: ouch.. maybe fix broken packages from the recoverymode?
<mnemon> Es0teric: also #digitalocean is pretty good for this stuff since you're using their vps and all ;)
<Es0teric> I JUST CHANGED
<Es0teric> THE PERMISSIONS AND STILL
<Es0teric> WTF
<FloodBot1> Es0teric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: i once fixxed a broken 13.10 system on graphics like that(might take a long time :)
<AndroidLoverInSF> anybody here switched over from using a macbook?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | AndroidLoverInSF
<ubottu> AndroidLoverInSF: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mnemon> Es0teric: just create a symlink in sites-enabled to the sites-available config -> restart apache -> test
<lotuspsychje> ols: try the ##harware guys and ask if there's a way to force your toshiba to boot media first
<lotuspsychje> ols: maybe a bios flash update?
<spispopd> the mactel support page is outdated
<ols> lotuspsychje: ok, i'll check the #hardware channel. thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> spispopd: alot of triggers are outdated...
<ols> is that #hardware or #ubuntu-hardware or....?
<Es0teric> mnemon how do i create a symlink again?
<lotuspsychje> ols: ##hardware (regular chat)
<nightlingo> hi! how can I see what chicpset is my wifi card ? thanks
<mnemon> Es0teric: check the other channel for the answer :)
<Es0teric> mnemon ok
<lotuspsychje> nightlingo: lshw -C network
<nightlingo> thanks!
<nullic> what's up everybody
<lotuspsychje> nightlingo: also check what next to driver=
<nightlingo> lotuspsychje that was exactly what I was looking for man. thanks!
<ols> a different tact: how can i get my ethernet or wifi working? i don't even see an icon in the desktop panel at this point
<lotuspsychje> !yay | nightlingo
<ubottu> nightlingo: Glad you made it! :-)
<nightlingo> :)
<lotuspsychje> ols: we cant support your 10.04 mate
<lotuspsychje> ols: first get 12.04 or higher
<ols> has anyone ever tried this and succeeded? Go to this web address http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and then to the SuiteCodename of the Ubuntu installed in your hard disk (intrepid, jaunty, karmic, ...) and download the files :      Release     Release.gpg     And the Contents files for your architecture (i.e Contents-i386.gz ,if you architecture is i386).
<ols> lotuspsychje: yeah, i see what you mean. ok, trying to get to 12.04...
<lotuspsychje> ols: after you got 12.04 we will help your wifi to work
<Poss-mobile> Xserver-xorg-video-intel install fails, failed to resolve ppa.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> Poss-mobile: your DNS server isn't responding properly
<tomreyn> $ host ppa.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> ppa.launchpad.net has address 91.189.95.83
<tomreyn> ...or you're having connectivity issues
<NFD_> I've got a problem! Woohoo!
<tomreyn> NFD_: finally, we've been waiting for you to come around and say so all night!
<NFD_> I'm getting a popup that says "32) Not authorized to control networking." when I try to do basically anything with nm-applet
<NFD_> tomreyn: i knew it! :D
<hansford> Just downloaded 13.4....and in firefox I need to update my flash player...and I need help....newbie with ubuntu
<NFD_> problem is, i like to control my networking'
<NFD_> hansford: Have you updated yet?
<tomreyn> NFD_: that's kind of understandable. i'm unsure how you would end up in this situation in the first place, but give this a try: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304159/not-authorized-to-control-networking
<hansford> Been trying NFD....but with no luck
<hansford> not sure if I doing it right
<lotuspsychje> hansford: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NFD_> okay, can you go open a terminal? you should be able to do this from unity's lens
<NFD_> hansford: go click on the ubuntu logo in the upper-left, and type in "terminal"
<NFD_> lemme know when one pops up, please
<hansford> ok....last time i have typed commands was pre window 95 with dos 6.22
<NFD_> that's fine, you'll be able to get it
<Satu> send
<tomreyn> Satu: what would you like us to send to you today? icecream?
<Satu> haha, cheers
<jeffrey_f> have gnome....how do I set the type of environment?  I had it set to the old style.
<NFD_> hansford: figured it out yet?
<NFD_> jeffrey_f: you might be able to pick between gnome3 session "types" in the login screen
<NFD_> might
<tomreyn> jeffrey_f: do you mean the window manager and desktop? such as unity, xfce, fluxbox?
<hansford> let me check fox now
<jeffrey_f> NFD: exactly what I am talking about.  I don't get the options.  tomreyn: I think so, but no options to choose from
<hansford> still not working
<NFD_> hansford: once you've got the terminal open, please try running "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NFD_> "
<NFD_> you'll need to type in your password. this is okay.
<rww> that'll only sudo the first command in that sequence fyi
<NFD_> just copy-paste all that stuff in there, and hit enter
<hansford> stand by
<NFD_> hansford: will do :D
<tomreyn> jeffrey_f: you can install ubuntu-desktop (unity), xubuntu-desktop (xfce), kubuntu-desktop (kde), lubuntu-desktop (lxde) and a couple more. once installed, these will show up in settings during login.
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a tool that can grab all url's from a webpage and collect them
<dmitrix> Hello!
<nightlingo> I have a TP-LINK TL-WN322 v2 USB card and runs perfectly on my ubuntu (being recognized as: zd1211rw) however, the same card on another machine of mine (running BAMT, a linux derivative) is not recognized. any ideas on how to make it work?
<NFD_> nightlingo: you have all the drivers for it on your BAMT machine?
<dmitrix> I'm taking a class on linux. I'm confused by the manpages sections. Is there a way to look at one entire sections?
<lotuspsychje> nightlingo: same ubuntu version?
<dmitrix> section*
<nightlingo> NFD_ I don't know that. How can I check?
<lotuspsychje> !man | dmitrix
<ubottu> dmitrix: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<nightlingo> lotuspsychje no, the other machine is running BAMT, a linux deriativev
<tomreyn> nightlingo: talk to whoever supports BAMT, we onyly support ubuntu here
<NFD_> nightlingo: is it a distro or a different kernel?
<dmitrix> lotuspsychje: thanks
<NFD_> nightlingo: tomreyn's right, this probably isn't the best place to ask
<nightlingo> NFD_ unfortunately the community is kinda sparse on that
<NFD_> tomreyn: but BAMT is based on debian, so it ain't too far out
<NFD_> it is linux.
<nightlingo> NFD_  uname -a gives: Linux bamt-miner1 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jan 16 16:04:25 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> NFD_: so? you could take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<lotuspsychje> NFD_: tomreyn is correct, only ubuntu here
<Flat4ForLife> hey faugusztin are you around?
<nightlingo> ok guys
<rww> tomreyn: #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel, for Ubuntu or otherwise
<tomreyn> so to #linux then i guess
<NFD_> nightlingo: i'd go and look up linux drivers for that model of card
<Flat4ForLife> anyone here have experience trying to dual boot ubuntu on a mac without a CD?
<nightlingo> NFD_  ok man thanks!
<NFD_> haha
<tomreyn> Flat4ForLife: i don't, but it *should* work if you have a usb key
<Flat4ForLife> yea I've tried multiple ways and can't get it to boot to install, so looking for some help
<NFD_> Flat4ForLife: do you want to run a live session, or install it all the way onto the mac?
<Flat4ForLife> install onto a second partition
<hansford> NFD  I am doing sudo....its going fine then the last thing it says Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<hansford> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hansford> ...the computer going find out what I did in the Army
<NFD_> okay
<Flat4ForLife> the farthest that i have been able to get is to a grub menu to run a live ubuntu or install, but after i choose an option it just kicks me to a black screen
<NFD_> hansford: sorry, try "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<NFD_> hansford: and you better not be messing with me :P
<Flat4ForLife> and i don't know anything about grub, but i tried to edit it before i loaded it to point to the correct spot for ubuntu.seed because it points to cdrom, which its obviously not there. but no luck
<Flat4ForLife> anyone have any ideas?
<Flat4ForLife> holy cow, whats with all these people leaving haha
<ols> hello. i'm on 12.04 live, when in 10.04 i run this command to get wireless without restart: cd /cdrom/pool/main/p/patch sudo dpkg -i patch*
<rww> Flat4ForLife: freenode is having stability issues again
<Flat4ForLife> ah ok
<tomreyn> Flat4ForLife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<ols> i can't find p/patch on 12.04, anyone know where it is?
<ols> on the 12.04 LiveCD that is?
<Flat4ForLife> tomreyn: that seems to be for a CD. I'm trying to use a USB
<hansford> getting the same message... going to try synaptic package manager
<Flat4ForLife> and I've tried the instructions on the ubuntu website for the USB with no luck
<NFD_> hansford: good plan. Or ubuntu software center
<logily> hello everyone, Is there any alternative to skype for linux?
<ols> jitsi
<ols> logily: check out jitsi for all platforms
<rww> i note that jitsi is buggy as hell
<rww> i use it all the time, but it definitely is not stable
<tomreyn> Flat4ForLife: replace the instructions on the ubuntuinstall cd by this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ols> rww: didn't they just push a new release?
<rww> ols: yes. now there are /different/ bugs :3
<Poss-mobile> Packages all seem repaired, and the dns issue is resolved. Still cant login, xsafe still fails
<ols> anyone with ideas on how i can get 12.04 LiveCD wireless up and running?
<Flat4ForLife> tomreyn: i have tried that. when using that method, after choosing the USB during boot, it goes to a message saying "No bootable media detected"
<ols> logily: bonus of jitsi is encryption is built in, so very easy to encrypt chat, phone, and video
<logily> thx for info
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: did you install nvidia-current?
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: did you clean install or upgraded?
<tomreyn> Flat4ForLife: see the "MacBook Air 3,2" paragraph here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<tomreyn> Flat4ForLife: yafter creating a complete backup, the first thing you should do is install "refit" or it's newer replacement "refind"
<Flat4ForLife> tomreyn: i have tried that as well, same result
<Flat4ForLife> i have refund installed, it detects the bootable USB
<Flat4ForLife> but once chosen, it goes to the "no bootable media"
<Flat4ForLife> the only way i have even been able to slightly get it to work is to use unetbootin and boot through a grub screen
<Flat4ForLife> but once i choose install or run live ubuntu it goes to a black screen and nothing
<ols> can i copy /cdrom/pool/main/p/patch to my 12.04 LiveCD and then install sudo dpkg -i patch* from that folder?
<Poss-mobile> Xsafe into low graphica mode now results in blackscreen, and makes ctrl alt f1 fail to do anything
<tomreyn> Flat4ForLife: right, sorry i misunderstood that paragraph myself. it's just a problem description, not a solution. i'm afraid i can't help.
<lotuspsychje> Poss-mobile: maybe go back to 12.04 lts? and soon 14.04
<Flat4ForLife> tomreyn: no worries, thanks for trying though
<ols> what is expected release date for 14.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !trusty | ols
<ubottu> ols: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> !release | ols
<ubottu> ols: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ols> sorry, i was looking for details of when in april, but maybe that is not known.
<Ben64> ols: supposed to be 17th, but 14.04 is not on topic here
<ols> back to topic: how can i get my 12.04 wireless to work without restart?
<Ziber> Hey, I have three disks in a server that I'm trying to install Ubuntu on, using raid5 with three disks. In manual partition mode of the installer, I'm only getting the option to use one of the disks as a "physical volume for RAID". What should I do with the other two?
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: !!
<spinningcompass> ols: Restart the network service(s)? I can't remember. Does ubuntu use systemd or upstart?
<Psil0Cybin> I justh ad this issue
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: it is a SOFTWARE RAID!
<rww> spinningcompass: upstart
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: you need to go in Bios
<Psil0Cybin> and remove windows raid crap
<spinningcompass> ah, m//m
<Psil0Cybin> sorry for language.
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: then you need to raid it manually using Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: remove all Legacy settings in Bios.
<Ziber> Psil0Cybin: So just use the first one as raid and leave the other two? Or set them all as ext4?
<Psil0Cybin> no no Ziber what you will do is
<Psil0Cybin> unraid your hard drives (take away the software raid) it will show up as 3 Different hard drives on ubuntu install after.
<Psil0Cybin> and then from there you can raid it as one system.
<Psil0Cybin> again
<Psil0Cybin> because let me guess
<Psil0Cybin> all you can see is 1 TB hard drive?
<ols> spinningcompass: i am missing b43-fwcutter package which i can install without restart on 10.04 but not on 12.04 because 12.04 is missing ../pool/main/p/patch directory
<Psil0Cybin> out of 3?
<Ziber> I haven't finished the install process. There is no RAID yet, just three harddrives.
<spinningcompass> ols: Ugh. I'm sorry to hear that.
<whoever> Psil0Cybin: can on only see one hd?
<whoever> Psil0Cybin: do the others even show up as boot options when you hit f8
<dfgas_> hi
<dfgas_> how do i set resolution system wide, not just per user? because when i log back out it goes back 1280*1024
<dfgas_> i need 1400x900
<Kamilion> is AMD geode still usable for i386 builds?
<whoever> descala: setting > display
<rww> Kamilion: is that the one that can't use PAE?
<Kamilion> not sure
<Kamilion> boss asked me to wipe a bunch of little appliance machines
<rww> looks like. if so, I think Lubuntu has compat for it, don't think the other flavors do
<Kamilion> ah great, lubuntu's my normal base; but AFAIK it just uses the same -generic kernels as the others, right?
<Ziber> So, I did guided partitioning, with one of the disks mounting for /. I'll worry about raiding when it installs.
<Kamilion> http://axiomtek.com/products/ViewProduct.asp?view=470
<Kamilion> these little guys
<Kamilion> "AMD Geode LX800"
<rww> Kamilion: oh, wait, I'm thinking of fake-pae, which doesn't apply for that one
<rww> Kamilion: iirc 10.04 is the last release that supports stuff that actually doesn't have pae at all
<Kamilion> okay, thanks, that helps a lot.
<Micael> Hello, I am struggling with an annoying issue for an hour. Would anyone be able to tell me what is wrong with /etc/environment? It doesn't get loaded at all
<Kamilion> does 10.04 have a recent python-2.7 in 10.04.4 or whatever the last current was?
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: if that is the case, then you can raid the system when you partition it
<Psil0Cybin> there will be a setting to raid the system
<Psil0Cybin> do not wait till after you install the system to raid it...
<Ben64> 10.04 is no longer supported for desktop systems
<Psil0Cybin> you have to custom
<Micael> Just checked that /etc/environment is loaded for root only... Isn't there a way to set it to every user? kinda lame.
<Psil0Cybin> partition it
<Ziber> Psil0Cybin: My initial question was wondering how I was supposed to do that. You made it sound like I could do that post-install. (Also, this is a VM and is easy to redo.)
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: Ohhhh Virtual Machine I cannot help you man, I never did that...I just bought a system that was supposed to be raided but it only showed 1 Hard drive...for me.
<Psil0Cybin> maybe we have different issues.
<Dreadnought> join #plagueflight plaguebringer
<Ziber> It's exactly the same, virtual or not. It doesn't know it's virtual and until a minute ago, neither did you.
<Es0teric> can someone tell me what this permission is in number? drwxrwxr-x
<Ziber> 776?
<Micael> 775, i guess
<Dreadnought>  /join #plagueflight plaguebringer
<Ziber> Oh, yeah. 775
<Micael> ;-)
<Micael> Ziber, what is wrong?
<Es0teric> Micael, Ziber thats not 776 or 775
<Ziber> I'm playing around with RAID and have three disks in a VM that I want to RAID-5 together.
<Kamilion> hm, can't find anything saying the LX800 has or lacks pae
<Dreadnought>  /join #plagueflight plaguebringer
<Micael> Oh, i see... No idea how to help, sorry. hahaha
<Micael> Es0teric, i'm pretty sure it is 775... Just tested it.
<Ziber> :(
<Kamilion> thanks much rww
<Es0teric> Micael i just tested it too
<Es0teric> its not 775
<Ziber> Psil0Cybin: Can you walk me through the menus?
<Es0teric> Micael 775 is this -> -rwxrwxr-x
<Ziber> Es0teric: diferent because it's a directory.
<Micael> Es0teric, the first d means it is a directory
<Ziber> d = direcotry
<Ziber> ^
<Es0teric> oh i see now ok
<Micael> you don't want to convert your file into a directory, i guess....
<_1_kimi> hi all
<Micael> hahaha
<din> Ziber is correct.
<_1_kimi> :D
<Kamilion> rww: i'm building my own liveiso image; I'm assuming I can just build a kernel image and disable PAE support for the i386 image and everything should be fine? All the 32bit machines have 2GB or less ram
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: I do not remember, correctly but I can try! I am assuming because it is a VM We will not cause any damage by trying right?!
<Ben64> Kamilion: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<Ziber> Yeah. Let me destroy it and start over.
<Psil0Cybin> Rightto :D
<Kamilion> Ben64: Oh, thanks! I'll just swipe the netboot kernel then!
<Micael> aggggg... anyone familiar with /etc/environment? I am having a hard time with that.
<osl> net PXE install: "this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae" what does this mean and why could i PXE install 10.04 this morning but 12.04 install now sats no pae?
<Ziber> Psil0Cybin: I suppose I'll format the disks before I start, too.
<Kamilion> osl: [21:57:34] <Ben64> Kamilion: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<osl> Kamilion: but wasn't it pae this morning when i PXE install? or is 10.04 PXE different from 12.04 PXE?
<Kamilion> osl: that's noting that only the mini.iso has a non-pae kernel, the raw netboot pxe files may not have the same kernel -- try swiping the one from mini.iso
<Ziber> Psil0Cybin: Okay, time to install.
<Ziber> Psil0Cybin: Mind if I PM?
<Psil0Cybin> not at all
<Psil0Cybin> pm away
<Psil0Cybin> actually
<Psil0Cybin> better yet, post here just so sother people can help if I am wrong!
<Ziber> Lol okay
<Ziber> So, advice for the partition menus?
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: once you are in partition menu, you should see each hard drive seperate.
<Ziber> Right.
<Ziber> (Not there yet, FYI)
<Psil0Cybin> okay, so you go to custom partition (the menu that lets you create custmo partitions)
<Ziber> Okay.
<Psil0Cybin> one second let me google images so i can refresh my memory
<Psil0Cybin> on the steps you are on.
<Psil0Cybin> so I can give you exact names
<Ziber> Good idea.
<Psil0Cybin> go to Manual Partition Disks
<Ziber> Currently detecting disks.
<osl> Kamilion: complicated problem: i can't boot bad_machine with USB or CD/DVD and that's why i'm trying to PXE. this mini.iso seems to offer an option is INSTALL but not TRY ubuntu. i need to TRY ubuntu on good_machine and then PXE that to bad_machine
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber from what I remember
<Psil0Cybin> you will create each partition on each disk.
<Psil0Cybin> so if you need 3 partitions, 3 partitions on 3 disks
<Ziber> Okay. So, partitioning method - manual?
<Psil0Cybin> yes sir.
<Psil0Cybin> I am looking at an outdated version FYI
<Ziber> I need three partitions on each of the disks?
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: or two...how ever you want to configure your system
<Psil0Cybin> pretty much what ever you do on one HD, You need to do to all three.
<Psil0Cybin> so you need either 2 or 3 partitions on each hard drive.
<Ziber> In the first piece of the installer, before I go to the software raid menu, what partition on which disk should I use for mounting /?
<Ziber> And these should all be ext4, right?
<Psil0Cybin> one sec Ziber
<Psil0Cybin> you might need to set it as a Physical volume for raid.
<Psil0Cybin> do you see that??
<dave305> how to instal tar.gz files in ubuntu
<Ziber> From earlier, that was only an option on the first disk. Not the other two.
<Ziber> It just isn't an option on the other disks.
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: you know what
<Psil0Cybin> try this
<Psil0Cybin> two partitions
<Psil0Cybin> one ext4.
<Psil0Cybin> one swap
<Psil0Cybin> on both hard drives.
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziber> Both? All three?
<Psil0Cybin> yes all three, sorry man
<dave305> helo..im new to ubuntu..pls help me to install tar.gz file in ubuntu
<dave305> ??
<Psil0Cybin> after that is done, go to Configure Software RAID
<Ziber> Worth a try.
<cyford> wait
<Psil0Cybin> dave305: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<Psil0Cybin> read the read me file
<Psil0Cybin> or install instructions!
<dave305> thnx.....
<Golynx> dave305: right click and choose gdebi
<Golynx> oh not a .deb :/
<Psil0Cybin> dave305: usually it goes ./configure , make , sudo make install.
<Psil0Cybin> but you might be missing packages.
<Ziber> What are good percentages to use for swap?
<Psil0Cybin> Ziber: how much ram do you have?
<Psil0Cybin> I am using 8GBs for Swap
<cyford> swap = memory size
<Psil0Cybin> 8Gbs ram
<Ziber> Well, it's a VM, so it's just 512mb RAM.
<Psil0Cybin> walla and thats your swap :D
<Psil0Cybin> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cyford> so u have 3 disk in the vm or 3 disk on the host?
<Psil0Cybin> i think he has 3 in the vm.
<Ziber> This is all in the VM.
<cyford>   then only 1 swap and boot partition should be needed
<Psil0Cybin> yea but he is raiding the system cyford
<Psil0Cybin> so does he not make that swap and boot partition on each hd?
<Psil0Cybin> then raid it together?
<CookiesRgooD> cool stuff
<Ziber> Alright, trying the software raid in the installer now
<cyford> i think the raid should be before the partitioning
<Psil0Cybin> cyford: it is during, unless it is a hardware raid.
<Psil0Cybin> software raids get a little messy in Ubuntu
<cyford> interesting
<Psil0Cybin> i went through this issue when I bought a server for work, with the Bios raid...
<Poss-mobile> Thank you to those who helped, i have reinstalled the whole OS and I'm blaming it on nvidia 331, i also wont be updating when prompted in future
<Ziber> Another VM I have that was already installed, I added a bunch of disks to it and raided it on the fly :D
<Psil0Cybin> the bios raided system was not showing up proerply on Ubuntu...cyford so I had to unraid
<Psil0Cybin> and re-software raid
<Psil0Cybin> in ubuntu setup
<Ziber> Well, it says I can't do it, because there's only 2 raid partitions instead of three. hrmpf.
<Psil0Cybin> thats what i thought you would need one boot, one ext4, one swap
<Psil0Cybin> right?
<Psil0Cybin> maybe I am getting confused my self...sigh
<cyford> raid 5 needs 3 disk
<Psil0Cybin> he has 3 disks
<Psil0Cybin> he wants to partition the system on the 3 disks properly.
<Psil0Cybin> and I forget that one part.
<Psil0Cybin> I recently did this, so its a little frustrating...
<Ziber> Current partition scheme: disk1: ext4 /, swap. disk2: full ext4, disk3: full ext4.
<cyford> hmm
<cyford>   i use openfiler
<cyford>   then run vm's on top of that
<Ziber> I saw an article about setting up software raid after installation...
<Psil0Cybin> well i did not use a VM also so
<Psil0Cybin> this might all be a tad different... i do not know
<cyford> in open filer the dsk needed to be partitioned for a raid
<cyford>   then the raid disk formated to ext4
<cyford> kind of like LVM
<Ziber> On the VM earlier, I setup an on-the-fly RAID and then threw LVM on top of that. :D
<Ziber> Only figured out software RAID today too, I was impressed with myself.
<Poss-mobile> Actually, reinstalling hasn't actually worked. It worked until i restarted, now its blackscreening. Which is lovely
<apb1963> Who wants to play "Highest load I've ever seen in my life" ?
<Poss-mobile> Oh great, now recovery mode is broken.. time to reinstall again i guess.
<apb1963> I'll start....   181
<ob1> can anyone recommend a good public shell account to try on terminal?
<Ziber> So, when I size disks by percentage, it's only a percentage of the free space. It's throwing my math off.
<cyford> raid 5 is 2/3's of total space
<cyford> plus boot partition can not be in raid5
<cyford> so it may make that in a raid 2 mirror
<cyford> opps raid 1
<cyford> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Ziber> This is interesting. I took one disk, formatted into fourths (all ext4) and now I can raid5 it. That... defeats the purpose, if I can't use the other two disks.
<Poss-mobile> What do i do if an install gets stuck on "preparing to install"?
<Ziber> And success!!!
<lazyPower> I'm having this strange issue where fetching package index hangs on an IPv6 address for us.archive.ubuntu.com. If I leave it be for 3 or 4 minutes it seems to timeout and progress as I would expect, but I'm not finding much from my google query 'ipv6 apt-get update hang'
<steven__> where to download ubuntu13.10 desktop iso for i386 64bit ?
<lazyPower> steven__: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ziber> BANG. I figured this out.
<benishor> lazyPower: that takes me to ...amd64 download
<lazyPower> benishor: the 64 bit iso works on all 64 bit platforms
<benishor> lazyPower: oh, ok, thank you
<steven__> amd64bit is just confused
<freedx> UML
<lazyPower> So in addendum to my apt woes, this is what its hanging on: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::14)]
<varunendra> steven__, it is highly recommended to download via torrents, to ensure data integrity as well as faster download : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<steven__> thanks
<aleksander> Hello, I'd like to install Ubuntu on a custom encrypted partition so that it will automatically detect encryption and make proper changes in mkinitrd - the previous time I've done it manually and wasn't able to update my kernel afterwards. Is there a semi-automated way to do it? Ubiquity doesn't 'see' encryption it hasn't created, and can't make as sophisticated setup as I want
<witheld> aleksander: can't you just use the standard LUKS stuff
<aleksander> witheld, I would like to have one more partition INSIDE my LUKS volume - is there a way to force Ubiquity to let me review the partition table before installing?
<aleksander> I mean, review after choosing 'automagical' LUKS encryption
<KiwiNZ> do i need to disable EUFI to run ubuntu?
<LibDem> no, why would you?
<LibDem> Has anyone been having issues with 13.10, the settings window freezes (becomes unresponsive) when I click on any item. I literally cannot change any settings on my computer.
<SonikkuAmerica> LibDem: I might guess a graphics issue...
<LibDem> SonikkuAmerica: Hmm, never considered it, but I do run the optirun drivers, so I guess. I could try to reinstall the driver.
<SonikkuAmerica> LibDem: Have you tried bumblebee?
<LibDem> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, I have that installed, that is what I meant by optirun
<SonikkuAmerica> LibDem: derp, that is bumblebee :( Anyway, are you using it on your window manager? (You shouldn't be.)
<LibDem> SonikkuAmerica: haha, yeah no I don't run the window using my external gfx card. The issue just happened after an update or so ago.
<SonikkuAmerica> LibDem: An update of...?
<soman> HI all. When will 12.04.4 lts be available in downloads at ubuntu website?
<LibDem> SonikkuAmerica: I don't remember what was updated to break it unfortuntely, I just ran the SoftwareUpdates program and it installed various updates.
<apb1963> Well this is disappointing... unable to boot clonezilla in virtualbox
<SonikkuAmerica> soman: When it's out. Point releases kind of just roll. Besides, the only thing going in is the 14.04 (Trusty) stack, Linux 3.2 kernel updates and a change to /etc/issue
<SonikkuAmerica> LibDem: Hm. I can't say for sure. I have to go though, it's nearly 3 in the morning EST
<LibDem> SonikkuAmerica: Np, thanks for the help.
<LibDem> soman: I believe it comes out 6 of Feburary? http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/ubuntu-12.04.4-officially-arrives-on-february-6-140108042004.html
<soman> LibDem: oh, ok, thanks
<glitsj16> LibDem: have you tried starting the settings GUI from terminal yet to see if it throws any errors?
<LibDem> glitsj16: no I haven't sorry, let me try that real quick.
<Ziber> Well that's interesting. Ubuntu installer didn't know how to install grub.
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: what exactly happened?
<LibDem> glitsj16: here is the output when I click on the item 'Network' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6859967/
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: It tried grub-install'ing to the three disks, not the newly created RAID one.
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: that's a normal practice. you can always chroot in and install grub to where you like
<Ziber> On the Xen console, I'm at a busybox shell. But it doesn't seem to be able to do a whole lot.
<glitsj16> LibDem: the warning about the non loadable module for the network settings i've never seen that actually .. tried a reinstall yet of the gnome-control-center package?
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: you may have better luck if you boot the ubuntu disk again and chroot in from there
<makara> hi. i'm trying to setup ad-hoc network between 2 laptops with 13.10
<apb1963> trying to boot clonezilla in a virtual box... it tells me pae is not present on the cpu, and that I should use a kernel appropriate for my cpu.
<Ziber> How am I supposed to boot it?
<makara> i'm following: https://tumutanzi.com/archives/8195
<glitsj16> LibDem: that should be on your system under /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libnetwork.so
<makara> when I use WPA2, the option is greyed out on my other laptop
<makara> when I use WEP it's available, but my password isn't accepted
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: same way you booted to install it
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: what raid level did you use for /boot ?
<tony_> hello how i install flash plugin in firefox to see a movie?
<Ziber> Well, I just raided / and swap. So, 5.
<makara> apb1963, did you enable PAE for the VM. It's under Settings > System > Processor
<makara> tony_, its a mission. It there an option on the site to view HTML5?
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: you can only boot to raid 1, so /boot must exist separately if the rest of the system is going to be a raid other than 1
<Ziber> Good to know.
<Ziber> Would've been better to know before :P
<tony_> no i try it and say flash version 9 or greater is required
<cfhowlett> !flash|tony_,
<ubottu> tony_,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<apb1963> makara: I did not.  I'll try that thank you.  Btw.... is 12MB sufficient for video memory?
<tony_> thank you ubottu
<makara> apb1963, for cli yes. For a GUI just push it up to 128mb
<apb1963> makara: ty
<apb1963> makara: 2D and/or 3D acceleration??
<apb1963> it's just clonezilla... I shouldn't care right?
<makara> probably not
<apb1963> k
<apb1963> ty
<ROPA> my attempts to record video during games results in a pure black screen with normal sound. Have modern hardware and lots of computing power. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6860015/ for info.
<LibDem> glitsj16: wow fantastic, it works again! thanks for the help.
<tony_> wow so simple and fast ... thank uboto its just my first day in linux after 35 years with windows
<apb1963> makara: seems to be working... ty!
<mbnoimi> Can I install Ubuntu over Android?
<glitsj16> LibDem: can't imagine why it suddenly stopped working, but weel, it's back .. welcome :)
<hitsujiTMO> !toch | mbnoimi
<hitsujiTMO> !touch | mbnoimi
<ubottu> mbnoimi: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mbnoimi> hitsujiTMO: thx
<makara> apb1963, no sweat. Poke around. VBox is great software
<apb1963> makara: yeah, I was thinking the same thing.
<tony_> goodmorning to all thank you for the hekp have a nice day
<Ziber> If I can't raid /boot... one of my disks will have to sacrifice some space for it, and then the three RAIDs for the rest of my system won't be the same sizes.
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: you can raid it across all disks as long as its raid 1. drop the root md by 200mb+
<glitsj16> ROPA: what screenrecording app did you use? some don't perform well when recording OpenGL ..
<Ziber> Hrm.
<ROPA> glitsj16 have tried tham all...or perhaps I should say 'many'........simplescreenrecorder, recordmydesktop, kazam, among others.
<apb1963> makara: ok so vbox doesn't see my external usb drive... any ideas?
<Ziber> How much do I need to have for /boot?
<hitsujiTMO> Ziber: 200mb+
<ROPA> glitsj16 The game Im trying to record is criticalmass, which can't be minimized into it's own window...so I have toi start recording from the desktop, then start the game, then stop the game in order to get to the desktop so I can stop the recording. I suspect I am not advising the software which window to record.......
<glitsj16> ROPA: only thing i know actually about screenrecording games is that if you want to record 32-bit OpenGL applications on a 64-bit system it's troublesome .. simplescreenrecorder has simplescreenrecorder-lib:i386 eg, that did it for me
<Ziber> Fuck, okay.
<makara> apb1963, what are you trying to do?
<ROPA> glitsj16 ok, that's interesting. I have ots of room for another version of the OS on mt main drive, I will try blowing in a 32 bit os and try recording it there......
<ROPA> ots = lots
<ROPA> mt = my...sorry typos.
<apb1963> makara: Get practice using clonezilla so I don't destroy my hard drive when I try to clone it for real.... I have new usb drive which is my (eventual?) target drive.
<wot3939> On a Ubuntu server I get this error: ./unreal: line 50: kill: (10318) - No such process
<wot3939> Anyone know whats going on
<wot3939> what does ./unreal: line 50: kill: (10318) - No such process
<wot3939> mean
<makara> wot3939, after what cmd?
<hitsujiTMO> wot3939: you'll have to read the script
<wot3939> makara, ./unreal restart
<wot3939> I checked line 50 in the script
<ROPA> glitsj16 did you ever try to record this particular game, which is 'criticalmass', available in the software center?
<wot3939> I tried to comment the code out
<wot3939> but it still gives me that error
<makara> wot3939, work around: close unreal and use ./unreal start
<makara> apb1963, did you check usb options?
<glitsj16> ROPA: no need to install another 32bit OS, just if you use simplescreenrecorder it does better if you also install the 32bit lib .. and no, criticalmass i never tried, it's actually my gf who is the gamer in the house
<apb1963> makara: Yes.  Usb controllor is enabled
<makara> apb1963, and can you see files on the drive from nautilus? it must be formatted correctly
<apb1963> apb1963: it's unformatted...
<ROPA> glitsj16 my laptop (other system) is also a 64 bit system, it has the same problem. Maybe the 32 bit os will allow recording properly.
<apb1963> talking to myself again.  lol
<wot3939> makara, do you have any idea why it would say there is no unreal process if unrealircd is working properly?
<wot3939> also when I go to restart it, it says its restarting but it doesnt restart
<apb1963> makara: it's unformatted... new disk... will be target for a cloned image
<glitsj16> ROPA: well if you have the space and do a lot of recording, why not
<makara> wot3939, badly written script
<ROPA> glitsj16 well, I have lots of room and don't do a lot of recording....but Im getting decent scores lately and would like to record each time I play...so I can analyze the results when I blow up......should help me understand my mistakes and improve game.
<gry> Interesting :-)
<Ziber> Finally got it.
<Ziber> Surprised I can do the math required for that at 3:24am
<ROPA> glitsj16 If I install the 32 bit library, simplescreenrecorder will use it if it sees a 32 bit game program???? Or do I have to start it specifying I want to use the 32 bit liubrary?
<Merl> Hi, I just downloaded 13.10, and created a USB stick using pendrive. But when I try to boot from the USB stick, it still tried to boot into the GRUB. I have tried selecting USB HDD and USB FDD, what should I try?
<glitsj16> ROPA: sure, it's a rather complex topic, my knowledge on the OpenGL spec is as good as non-existing to provide any real working advise on game recording, there's so much variety out there
<apb1963> makara: you're saying i have to format the disk for vbox to see the device??
<makara> apb1963, no. https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45349
<ROPA> glitsj16 ok, thanks a bunch, appreciate the suggestion.
<glitsj16> ROPA: i think so yes, and i added the simplescreenrecorder PPA to get the latest version as well
<glitsj16> ROPA: you're welcome, and goodluck
<ROPA> glitsj16 I added the ppa too.
<makara> apb1963, looks like you need to unmount the drive from the host before VM can attach to it
<apb1963> makara: it's not formatted... therefore, not mounted
<glitsj16> ROPA: it will yell about wrong ELF lib if you start it via terminal, so shouldn't take long to confirm
<makara> apb1963, what you're doing is tricky: giving a VBox VM low-level access to a USB harddisk. I have to disconnect. Good luck
<wot3939> makara, how do I kill the unreal process
<wot3939> if it wont die when i use ./unreal stop
<wot3939> or when i use pkill unreal or kill unreal
<bekks> wot3939: kill -9
<wot3939> bekks, what do i use as a parameter?
<bekks> wot3939: the pid to be killed.
<wot3939> how do I find out the PID associated with that process?
<bekks> wot3939: ps -ef
<ROPA> glitsj16 I just downloaded the lib file and ran it-same problem. I didn't start it from the terminal though.
<fieldfirst_> from nginx error log it said "worker process 29124 exited with fatal code 2 and cannot be respawned" what does this mean ?
<glitsj16> ROPA: did you play around with the settings for video input? iirc there were a few pointers the dev put in, and that it is still experimental ..
<ROPA> glitsj16 I didn't play around, I have some more reading up to do I think.
<glitsj16> ROPA: http://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/recording-steam-games/ .. might be a good read, although the url suggests steam games, it goes a bit wider into the topic
<ROPA> glitsj16 I did just try running it from terminal, still ng......there were no obvious errors in the terminal box.
<ROPA> glitsj16 got, it thanks......back to the books......
<glitsj16> ROPA: no i didn't but it was a 32bit game
<glitsj16> :) yup, the books .. and the dev seems to actually respond to questions
<ROPA> When I tried simplescreenrecorder last week, I did specify the game I wanted to play...it was on the menu.....but it didn't work.....I had actually seen that url before but only briefly. I'll pay more attention to it this time around::>
<glitsj16> ROPA: at least you should be able to find a setting to let the screenrec app launch the game, better save those game data before experimenting (but i take it you'd already be doing so)..
<ROPA> got the url bookmarked now, lots to think about. Again, may tnx.
<glitsj16> no trouble
<ROPA> glitsj16 I had a close call last month, hit the wrong key using gparted and wiped out everything!!!!! It was a wake up call!!! Now, I back up once a month to usb stick!!!
<glitsj16> ROPA: i'm installing criticalmass, if i get anything usefull, i'll ping
<vanea> Hello. Did somebody tried to create Libre Office charts from bash and export those charts to PDF using the same Bash?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I use dbus-monitor to check if devices are announced?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<glitsj16> ROPA: guess what .. it didn't work when i opted for OpenGL as video input, but it did perfectly fine with the default settings ..
<helmut_> hi
<ROPA> glitsj16 ok, sure wish the default settings worked for me!!!!
<electricprism> whats the easiest way to add a program to ubuntu startup suchas xboxdrv
<ROPA> glitsj16 I'm still reading............I'll figure it out soon, I hope.
<ROPA> glitsj16 if you wanna play criticalmass, change the scoring to 'insane' and configure it so the visual effects don't interfere with the hunt....by shutting off the 'show nebulas'.....
<glitsj16> ROPA: well, i choose mkv as container (mp4 also gave me black video) and mp3 audio, now i'm trying some different settings, to try and get fullscreen recording .. btw critter can be run windowed if you use the +fullscreen 0 param
<glitsj16> ROPA: thanks for the tips, i'll check it out
<ROPA> glitsj16 it gets fast and wild once you leave behind the training mode settings::>
<glitsj16> ROPA: wild and fast .. i better hide this from gf :p
<ROPA> glitsj16 I was using mp4....mainly because I didn't know what the other choices meant, so didn't try em.
<ROPA> glitsj16 holler at me when you or her get 8 million points, which is my personal best so far.
<glitsj16> ROPA: don't wait for that holler lol, i only got to 100 .. also i have nvidia, which might or might not be relevant here .. have you tried installing the libavcodec-extra-.. yet?
<ROPA> glitsj16 not sure what a libavcodec-extra- is......is that one of the restricted extras?
<ROPA> I just tried mkv-still no video.
<glitsj16> ROPA: i don't think so no, but i'll check, i might have gotten it thru a PPA
<ROPA> glitsj16 also, if you're gonna play it, be sure to enable the rapid fire too.....
<glitsj16> ROPA: yeah i didn't even see the options yet in critter .. and you should be able to apt-get install the libavcodec-extra-53 from regular repos
<ROPA> Yes, just found it....I already have it installed.
<glitsj16> ROPA: so those don't come with ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it's the same licensing deal that stops them from being default apparently
<glitsj16> ow ok
<appletime2000> Is Ubuntu a business, if so how does it make money?
<ROPA> glitsj16 ok, I have the whole session saved as a text file, so will be doing more research tomorrow....right now I gotta get my beauty sleep. It's late here and I get really cranky whenI don't get enuff rest::>
<cfhowlett> appletime2000, are you a bot
<appletime2000> No
<Irshat> jjjj
<glitsj16> ROPA: when started from terminal critter spits out all kinds of info, among which your active OpenGL renderer .. so you can at least check if it finds your GPU
<cfhowlett> !ot|appletime2000,
<ubottu> appletime2000,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glitsj16> ROPA: sure, have a nice stretch and see you around
<Irshat> who are you
<ROPA> ubuntu is free software and is 100 opercent open source, but the company doing paid tech support for ubuntu is a for profit company......
 * cfhowlett has seen that exact question and wording several times --- 
<ROPA> glitsj16 tnx again all your help/
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04 , my hdmi port dosent work properly , i cant get output from hdmi port , how can i fix it ?
<cfhowlett> !hdmi
<knight`> how can i make software centre to display selected text in different colour (like other gui programs)?
<Creaturish_noob> refresh
<Creaturish_noob> oops sory
<Rastacouerd> k
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Grizzlee> hi all!
<hewhomust> hi
<Grizzlee> i want config pidgin for my skype. How do it plz
<hewhomust> do you have skype?
<hj2007> hello everyone, can anyone please help me with setting up "ulimit" to increase file limit?
<hj2007> currently ulimit -n gives me 10000, I want to increase it to >25000, tried every possibly way as given on forums, but nothing helped.
<tomek_> ?
<xvzf> hi there I have an oldish macbook pro -- I cannot install a new macos on it, so old. Can I install vanilla Ubuntu 12.04 desktop cd on it?
<cfhowlett> xvzf,
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mgolisch> try it?
<xvzf> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> xvzf, long answer short "it depends"   read the links and try your luck
<tomek_> czy urzywa ktos aircrack-ng ?
<cfhowlett> !aircrack
<cfhowlett> tomek_, aircrack is not support here
<tomek_> ok
<xvzf> cfhowlett, the links do not work on that page. Previously, and still, I have a 13.04 on the machine but after a too brave upgrade to 13.10 it stopped working correctly
<cfhowlett> xvzf, never done an actual mac (hackintosh only), but I suspect you'll find better support on the LTS version rather than the interim releases.  12.04 is the current LTS
<hewhomust> cfhowlett: wont more current distros be easier to install because of better driver support
<cfhowlett> hewhomust, point taken. at any rate, I'm not the best advisor on this issue so - punt!
<hewhomust> xvzf: i would just check check that the partition table type is mbr then install ubuntu 13.10 default setting
<hewhomust> 14.04 coming out in two months so not really any point in running 12.04
<cfhowlett> hewhomust, disagree.  if you can get 12.04 up and running, direct upgrade to 14.04 is the next step ...
<yuns> Is there any alien
<hewhomust> cfhowlett: i dont really use upgrades but if it works well then i concur
<xvzf> but do upgrades work, cfhowlett ? I had bad luck with 13.04->13.10
<hewhomust> yeah thats my worry too
<cfhowlett> xvzf, you don't see my fine print ... YMMV ... as I ONLY upgrade LTS's, I've had no issues but ... *fine print*
<laura79> ciao
<laura79> !list
<ubottu> laura79: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yuns> In fact,I'm an alien,who can help me return to Mars
<hewhomust> lol
<sennn> freenode webchat blocked in china! damn!
<PunkOdissey> it
<onizu> hi
<hewhomust> hi
<cfhowlett> sennn, no it is not.
<cfhowlett> sennn, as evidenced by the fact that I am in Beijing
<onizu> $ /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight
<onizu> /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<onizu> how to fix that?
<bekks> !find libGLU.so.1
<ubottu> File libGLU.so.1 found in libglu1-mesa
<bekks> onizu: Install that package :)
<sennn> cfhowlett and then why i can't use it in china?
<onizu> $ /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight
<onizu> /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<onizu> oops
<voldyman> anyone ever used ubuntu-mini-remix?
<voldyman> i am having trouble installing from command line
<cfhowlett> sennn, I don't know - I'm accessing it through xchat ...
<onizu> $ find libGLU.so.1
<onizu> find: `libGLU.so.1': No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> !mini|voldyman,
<ubottu> voldyman,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<voldyman> cfhowlett: don't have that much bandwidth, i have a 13.10 mini image on a usb disk can only use that
<onizu> $ find libGLU.so.1
<onizu> find: `libGLU.so.1': No such file or directory
<onizu> damn, i don't know why it doesn't copy :(
<onizu> $ find libglu1-mesa
<onizu> find: `libglu1-mesa': No such file or directory
<mint> would u consider kernel 3.5.0.17 , new or old, is it sufficient for newer hardwares?
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mint> is it old or new?
<sennn> cfhowlett you can try web edition,  i can make sure you can't login !
<onizu> someone help me
<hewhomust> sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa
<bekks> onizu: Install the package that contains libglu1-mesa
<hewhomust> in terminal
<Maddeth> Morning/afternoon/evening all, I am looking for a comparison of packages between 10.04 LTS and 12.04 LTS to what will be 14.04 LTS, any idea's?
<cfhowlett> sennn, you might be right.  web based doesn't seem to want to hook up.  wonder how I'm getting through with the xchat ...
<bekks> Gna s/that contains//
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Maddeth,
<ubottu> Maddeth,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<onizu> mm.. another process using /var/lib/dpkg :/
<onizu> moment
<hewhomust> close software centre
<hewhomust> or synaptic
<onizu> i'm installing another package
<bekks> onizu: Then wait until it is finished.
<hewhomust> well then wait until you finish
<sennn> cfhowlett see....
<onizu> if i interrupt it, can i resume it later from the same point?
<bekks> onizu: No.
<bekks> onizu: Wait until it is finished.
<cfhowlett> sennn, sorry for doubting ... so xchat is not an option for you?
<onizu> ok, can the partial install (actually download) be cleaned after interrupting it?
<onizu> it's going to take an hour
<bekks> onizu: Dont interrupt it.
<bekks> onizu: Then wait an hour.
<onizu> ok
<onizu> but just for knowledge, if i do have to for some reason interrupt an install, what's the way to go about it?
<onizu> at times my internet breaks
<hewhomust> just start it it will download from the point its up to
<bekks> onizu: The internet breakage will just break the download, not the installation process.
<hewhomust> do it all the time
<sennn> cfhowlett i prefer webbased more than native
<onizu> hm, i see
<onizu> so i can't at all stop the current installation and go for another one
<bekks> onizu: You can but it may break things. So do not do it.
<hewhomust> no it will start from the beginning
<onizu> without messing up the former installation
<onizu> yea
<bekks> onizu: I mamy mess up the former installation.
<bekks> oniz*may
<onizu> ok
<Maddeth> cfhowlett: thanks, but an announcement on 14.04 wasn't what I was after, for future plans of server upgrades it would be very beneficial to have a list of package versions that will be the default for 14.04
<hewhomust> launchpad
<cfhowlett> Maddeth, and the place to have that discussion is on the #1 dedicated channel
<hewhomust> look up package
<Maddeth> Thanks cfhowlett :)
<Maddeth> hewhomust: will take a look there too
<cfhowlett> Maddeth, also perhaps #ubuntu-server
<Grizzlee>  yep hewhomust i have skype account
<hewhomust> i mean the skype client because pidgin needs it to run
<sennn> cased by performance，i use lubuntu 14.04 by now.
<sennn> by the way ,wp8 is really good
<ra61bitdevil> Hello
<cfhowlett> ra61bitdevil, greetings
<ra61bitdevil> My 1st time using Xchat
<ra61bitdevil> lol
<cfhowlett> ra61bitdevil, do you have an ubuntu support question
<ra61bitdevil> not really now
<cyford> :)
<PsychoX75> i'm trying to figure out. What is the downside of Ubuntu LTS?  I mean.... what's the catch?
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: the packages are older
<PsychoX75> older u say.....
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: at this point, LTS is about nine months old, and the packages in it are typically about a year old
<cfhowlett> PsychoX75, not so cutting/bleeding edge ...
<PsychoX75> ohwww
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: if you want the latest and greatest, LTS won't give you it
<gordonjcp> *however*
<ikonia_> bigger version numbers is not always "greatest"
<gordonjcp> they are updated to the latest version of that age of package, if you see what I mean
<Garry0io> all hi
<gordonjcp> like
<Maddeth> LTS's offer stability
<ikonia_> the concept is basically that "LTS" long term support, if you want to use the same distro for a long time,
 * cfhowlett runs LTS only and has substantially reduced his OS induced heartaches
<gordonjcp> you won't get a major version bump, you might not a minor bump, but you'll get bugfixes
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: it's similar to Debian Stable
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: "Stable" doesn't mean "won't crash", it means "won't change"
<gordonjcp> at no point over an LTS release's lifespan will any package change sufficiently to cause you to have to rework your configs
<PsychoX75> oh i get it
<PsychoX75> i guess i'll wait then for the next LTS to come out somewhere in april
<cfhowlett> PsychoX75, or as I like to call it "semi annual xmas!"
<PsychoX75> and then install my machine..... Server/Downloader/Mediaplayer/Sharer... thingy.
<PsychoX75> I have no clue how to call it.  :P
<Maddeth> Media Centre?
<cfhowlett> PsychoX75, if you're running a server, you're probably better served by LTS's inherent stability
<PsychoX75> kinda
<PsychoX75> I installed Ubuntu32 desktop
<ikonia> ubuntu32 desktop ?
<PsychoX75> cuz it had the simple gui or so
<PsychoX75> i have no idea anymore. Almost 3 years ago.
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: you don't really need a GUI on a server
<ikonia> there is nothing wrong with a gui on a server
<PsychoX75> thats the thing
<ikonia> especially a home on e
<ikonia> one
<Maddeth> ikonia: wasted resources
<PsychoX75> the computer is connected to my TV to play movies
<ikonia> Maddeth: not at all
<PsychoX75> and XBMC
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: oh, okay
<PsychoX75> but it downloads and shares files too
<ikonia> most media components will want X11 components installed and running anyway
<PsychoX75> also does some NAS work with its Raid construction
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: xbmcbuntu ;-)
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: whack that on, then shell in and install your server packages
<PsychoX75> gordon: the catch is... i cant Teamviewer in it with XBMC on.
<gordonjcp> I don't know what Teamviewer is
<PsychoX75> So i only start XBMC when i'm sitting in front of it.
<ikonia> teamviewer should not be used
<ikonia> it is a security disaster
<Maddeth> ikonia: as a Media Centre, yes, GUI is pretty much a necessity, on a web or database server, no need for a GUI at all
<PsychoX75> Teamviewer is some kinda PcAnywhere remote desktop thingy.... for the lazies
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: oh, don't use that
<misterhp> محمد
<ikonia> Maddeth: read what he's doing then
<gordonjcp> PsychoX75: just use ssh
<ikonia> Maddeth: and to be honest, who are you to say what people need/want
<gordonjcp> if you *have* to use a GUI over the network, ssh can tunnel X
<PsychoX75> i use SSH too...
<ikonia> Maddeth: some people will need a gui to run the machine, especially if it's a home machine
<misterhp> hello
<PsychoX75> well  SSH-telnet
<ikonia> telnet should not be used at all
<ikonia> it's dead
<PsychoX75> ssh-command line i mean
<misterhp> how download whatsapp to ubuntu
<Maddeth> ikonia: As you pointed out, it all depends on the need
<ikonia> Maddeth: right, so randomly telling people "you don't need a gui" is bad
<Maddeth> ikonia: but, my point still stands with regards to db/web servers, GUI is wasted resources
<ikonia> Maddeth: you're point is just wrong
<ikonia> Maddeth: "you" don't need a gui, that doesn't mean other people don't
<bekks> If a db server is wasting resources with "a GUI", and if thats noticable on the db - throw away that ancient computer. Every calculator will be faster for the db :)
<Maddeth> ikonia: I didn't say anything about need, I am talking from a performance perspective :)
<ikonia> Maddeth: then again, you could not be more wrong
<PsychoX75> yikes...
<Maddeth> bekks: depends on how many records you are trying to process, how fast you want a website to return those results
<PsychoX75> Guys, dont get into a debate.
<ikonia> Maddeth: no it doesn't
<PsychoX75> Anyone should be able to tell their point of view.
<cfhowlett> perhaps better discussed in the off-topic channel?
<PsychoX75> Lets face it.  An average Ubuntu user who is smart enough to come in this channel, wont just go click-and-format his HDD without using 1% of brainpower.
<ikonia> you'd be surprised
<ikonia> more so as this channel is auto join
<Maddeth> ikonia: a GUI requires more resources, in the case of a VM, it requires you to take some resources and use them for video ram
<Maddeth> ikonia: this is a waste of resource
<ikonia> Maddeth: you're just wrong, and you're trying to find more obscure examples to try to justify being wrong...
<ikonia> it's gone from need, to performance, to vm's
<ikonia> because you are wrong
<Maddeth> ikonia: I am just using my personal examples of why gui's are not required on a server
<bekks> Maddeth: And you are wrong.
<bekks> However </0.02c>
<ikonia> Maddeth: and higlighting your wrong,
<gartral> ikonia: you also have to take into consideration what the arcitecture of the server is, if it has a decent amount of dedicated video ram, you'll be ok, if it doesn't, then Maddeth is right
<Maddeth> I fail to see how I am wrong, why would you waste RAM in a production environment for a GUI that will hardly ever be used?
<ikonia> gartral: no I don't
<bekks> gartral: Which is totally wrong.
<ikonia> Maddeth: ahhh so now it's production environment
<ikonia> Maddeth: so it's gone from "media server" to "need a gui" to "perforance" to "vm" to "production" in a poor attempt to find a way to be "right"
<Maddeth> ikonia: like I said, I am talking from my personal experience
<gartral> Maddeth: fwiw, I'm in your camp here..
<PsychoX75> oh my goodness... GUYS!!!!
<ikonia> Maddeth: yeah, which has nothing to do with the person asking for helps question
 * cfhowlett grabs a fresh bag of popcorn and observes ...
<PsychoX75> Relax.... sit back.. take a deep breathe....  drink some coca cola or so
<PsychoX75> :)
<Maddeth> ikonia: I made a general statement of my personal preferences
<ikonia> Maddeth: "I need install a gui on my media server" Maddeth "you don't need a gui" ikonia "you are wrong" Maddeth " a wild set of situations nothing to do with the question to be right "
<ikonia> Maddeth: ok - lets play then
<Maddeth> I already said before : ikonia: as a Media Centre, yes, GUI is pretty much a necessity, on a web or database server, no need for a GUI at all
<ikonia> Maddeth: the user was talking about a media server
<ikonia> Maddeth: and some people do NEED a gui
<ikonia> Maddeth: so it is fine to run a gui on a database server if thats what they need
<Maddeth> ikonia: phpmyadmin
<ikonia> Maddeth: so ?
<ikonia> Maddeth: that's running a web server on a database server with php - which is a risk from a security point and a waste of resources
<ikonia> your move
<Maddeth> ikonia: I actually responded to you about not requiring a GUI, after reading up, not the person asking the question
<koell> i prefer ncurses :D
<ikonia> Maddeth: and shown how wrong you are
<koell> people fail, does it matter?
<Maddeth> ikonia: I don't get how personal opinion is "wrong"
<ikonia> Maddeth: so you've gone from "don't use X11 on a production server because it a waste of resources" to "install a security hole, and a waste of resource web server on a database server"
<ikonia> Maddeth: see above, that's how it's wrong
<gartral> ikonia: as someone who has a dedicated server humming in his closet 24/7, I can confirm that without running a gui, it is far more stable (and secure) then had it been an X Server...
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> gartral: thanks for that ill informed snippet
<Maddeth> ikonia: how is it a security hole?
<Poss-mobile> Is there a way to quickly uninstall a manual  graphics driver install?
<PsychoX75> oh for the sake of "all that is holy".    I dont even use my machine in production. It's just a home computer for my home.
<PsychoX75> You guys are at it for more than 5 minutes.    0_o
<ikonia> Maddeth: webservers are a risk, they can be open to exploit and attack giving access to the whole server, php is a bigger risk making the database open", plus you're webserver is also a waste of resources
<Maddeth> PsychoX75: don't worry :) debate is healthy
<arlen> Welcome to irc
<gartral> PsychoX75: welcome to #ubuntu..
<PsychoX75> oh... hmm.... ok
<PsychoX75> HAHAH
<bekks> Maddeth: PHP is known to have a lot of security issues, since from the point of secure programming, it is just a nightmare. You shoould know that when using it.
<gartral> bekks: same with X...
<Maddeth> ikonia: on the contrary, a webserver uses lest RAM than video, and that was an alternative option to a GUI, also you nullify the risk when set up propery, as with anything
<bekks> gartral: Yeah.
<bekks> Maddeth: "less RAM than video" is nonsense, sorry.
<ikonia> great level of experienced view there "x11 is bad" but running a webserver and database server with commmon known exploits is "ok" - as is the waste of resources of the webserver
<ikonia> Maddeth: if I connect 10000 hosts to your webserver, it will use more ram than the 1 meg of video card ram a gui runs
<ciclope> salve
<gordonjcp> phpmyadmin, rofl
<Maddeth> why would 10000 hosts connect via phpmyadmin to y database server?
<gordonjcp> you know what's simpler than phpmyadmin?
<ikonia> this is pointless discussing with sucg blind in experiences
<gordonjcp> posting your root password on reddit
<bekks> Maddeth: And There is no known setup that "nullifies" the risk of a webserver to be exploited. So please, dont tell people obviously wrong things as "facts".
<ikonia> Maddeth: the fact that you've just asked that makes it a closed discussion now
<ikonia> no point continuing and form of actual thought out discussion now.
<gartral> ugh... I disengage..
<Maddeth> ikonia: you are the one using the words "wrong" I am having an insightful debate
<Maddeth> word*
<ikonia> Maddeth: I use the word wrong becuase your information and approach is "wrong"
<koell> we need jono bacon!
<Maddeth> ikonia: you are not giving actual reasoning, just saying I am wrong
<ikonia> Maddeth: then you are not reading, as I've just explained it in resonable detail
<bekks> Maddeth: He proved every statement of you to bo wrong.
<gordonjcp> Maddeth: well, phpmyadmin is inefficient
<Maddeth> it was an example of alternative to a GUI
<gordonjcp> Maddeth: it can take up to ten minutes for your server to get broken into, using phpmyadmin
<gordonjcp> Maddeth: there are far quicker alternatives for getting 0wned
<ikonia> Maddeth: no, it was wrong and now you are trying to back track as oyu did with the other statements you made.
<bekks> gordonjcp: "up to" :D
<Maddeth> gordonjcp: why would you ever make phpmyadmin publivc facing?
<Poss-mobile> Ive been at this for several hours and things were almost working. I just want to sleep :(
<gordonjcp> Maddeth: you don't need to
<gartral> alright.. this is no longer in the scope of #ubuntu.. take it too #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> gartral: it would appear so, my apologies for letting it carry on, however the snotty "I don't use a gui it's a waste" to someone asking for help needs to be cleared up
<Maddeth> ikonia: as I already stated, and you failed to read, that was a response to you
<ikonia> Maddeth: yes, and it was still wrong
<Poss-mobile> I am in scope. I just want to undo the nvidia driver install i just did manually.
<Maddeth> ikonia: I already agreed to that too
<gartral> ikonia: while I can agree with you, I myself would agree that in *MOST* server environments, it's both a waste and an inconvenient.. that said, server-related issues have a special place here.. #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> gartral: I don't disagree that a gui shouldn't be in place by default, however someone running a media server at home - no problem, bu then smart comments of "I don't run a gui, it's a waste" that are just pointless then needed to be justified,
<koell> ubuntu server is definetely for home usage!
<gartral> ikonia: here's the justification, different people have different tastes!
<gordonjcp> and frankly, if you're running an HTPC that also functions as a server, you should just install XBMCbuntu and then tack on your server packages as you see fit
<ikonia> it can be used just fine at home or in the enterprise
<ikonia> gartral: of course,
<gartral> koell: if your serious about running a good server, such as I am, then sure
<Poss-mobile> This morning i had a functioning 13.10 with nvidia 331 which had been running just fine. Then i ran an update and everything broke. #ubuntu told me to reinstall, and i have done so, multiple times. I finally had it functioning with 319, and i thought I'd try 331 since everything looked fine. That has failed, so i want to know how to revert from manual 331 to 319 from terminal.  Can anyone jelp so i can go to sleep?
<ikonia> why do you keep changing the driver from a working one to a broken one ?
<bekks> Poss-mobile: Some minutes ago you said you manually installed nvidia, not using an ubuntu package?
<Poss-mobile> Yes bekks.
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: run the uninstaller on the installer you used to install 331
<bekks> Poss-mobile: Which is pretty contrary to what you just said then.
<gartral> Poss-mobile: to get to the bottom of the issues here.. what particular nvidia card do you have?
<Poss-mobile> Its not contrary bekks, i ran 331 manually.  Gartal, my card is a gtx 570
<Ben64> the reason why you're having problems is manually installing nvidia drivers
<bekks> Poss-mobile: Why did you change the driver to a non-working one?
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: did you install 331cwhile 319 was still installed?
<Poss-mobile> 331 has been working for me for weeks. I am trying to get back to where i was this morning
<gartral> Ben64 bekks actually, it would appear that the 331 drivers are slightly broken for all GTX5xx cards, anyone running any other series seems ok..
<bekks> gordonjcp: Then I am wondering why he keeps changing to a broken driver even more.
<Poss-mobile> Yes hitsuji, the inataller said it'd replace the existing driver. I want 331 because it resolves issues in games, it wasn't broken until i updated ubuntu this morning
<Ben64> almost every time someone installs nvidia manually, its a bad idea. if it was "working for me for weeks" then its not a problem with the card. its a problem with manually installing the driver
<gartral> Ben64: I believe Poss-mobile was refering to the driver version working for weeks
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: the installer can't "replace" the exising driver because its not installed by the nvidia installer. You MUST remove the 319 before install 331
<onizu> hi,
<onizu> shoonya, namaste
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<onizu> libglu1-mesa is already the newest version.
<Poss-mobile> No paste binning from my phone, sorry
<onizu> @ bekks
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: do you have internet access on that machine now from the terminal?
<bekks> onizu: Is the application you are trying to run 32 or 64bit?
<Poss-mobile> I do hotsuji,
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: when that completes it should return a url
<Poss-mobile> I just ran apt-get remove 319 and then manually did 331, and it now appears to be working. Thankyou hitsuji
<hitsujiTMO> Poss-mobile: np
<Poss-mobile> Thankyou to everyone else for being there too, now i can sleep :)
<triplc> Hi all
<triplc> what is a command line to list all 'local' packages?
<hitsujiTMO> triplc: you mean installed packages? dpkg --get-selections
<triplc> namely packages installed by 'dpkg -i pkg.deb'
<triplc> well... not all install ones
<triplc> only ones that are installed by: dpkg -i, or sudo checkinstall,...
<MDK> hello! can someone tell me what package contains /lib/udev/keymap
<triplc> apt-file search pkg.name
<triplc> apt-file search filename
<hitsujiTMO> triplc:every package is installed from a .deb
<triplc> hitsujiTMO: i mean... packages that are not install from repositories
<triplc> MDK: i think package 'udev' (i am using 12.04); for systemd stuff, thinks may be different
<triplc> hitsujiTMO: when i run synaptic, there is a part that list all 'local or obsolete' packages
<triplc> but synaptic is GUI
<triplc> i would like to know if there is a command that does that job
<MDK> triplc, I'm trying to get a usb presenter to work, however that file is missing from my system..
<triplc> MDK: i think your issue may not is about finding package that contain that /lib/udev stuff
<triplc> MDK: apparently, udev or something equivalent must be installed
<hitsujiTMO> triplc: Not seeing anything that can do that. I'd assume synaptics is listing packages that don't exist in the apt-cache for that
<triplc> hitsujiTMO: i see
<MDK> triplc, I compared the /lib/udev/ directory to a kubuntu installation (I'm running lubuntu right now) and the only thing missing is this "keymap" file
<pip__> I've just installed samab but the dash search says it cant find it any ideas?
<pip__> synaptic tells me it's installed & yes I have rebooted the rig
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: can you launch it from the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: what is samab and how did you install it exactly?
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: uh - looks like there's something not installed ,
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: sorry samba
<bekks> pip__: Samba is not an "application" you run from the dash. It is a server daemon you have to configure.
<bekks> !samba | pip__
<ubottu> pip__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: if you want a gui for samba you need to install something like SWAT
<pip__> thanks for the links
<cyford> are you looking to make smb shares,  or u want to connect to one?
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: i had the system cinfig installed, but the whole thing went awry, so I'm starting from scratch & not gettign started seemingly
<pip__> USB sticks for the win
<pip__> I'm trying to make a basic home file server
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: check out swat. I haven't used it myself, but have heard it makes samba config a lot easier
<bekks> pip__: Did you read the articles yet?
<pip__> I have them before me, trying to work through them step by step, also looking at  you tube video
<stephan_> \join #gevent
<pip__> ok, now my rig is telling me samba is there - good, step 1 complete
<bekks> pip__: Step 2 is - open the links given :)
<pip__> lol, done that too mate :)
<pip__> at least I can work with it now, in a pristine form & mess it up again from this point
<cyford> can also use webmin
<cyford>   for samba gui
<hitsujiTMO> !webmin | cyford no you can't
<ubottu> cyford no you can't: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<pip__> would you chaps advise cli or gui for config - I think mixing the 2 may be asking for more trouble?
<cyford> wow
<cyford>   i noticed for networking
<cyford>   lol
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: cli is always good for me, but a few of the top contributers hare have suggested swat as a web based gui for samba
<onizu> bekks, it is 32-bit
<pip__> ha - my bookmark list on firefox is expanding rapidly
<onizu> bekks, and my os is 64-bit
<pip__> hitsujiTMO: think I'm going to try CLI, to get over my fear of it
<bekks> onizu: And the mesa package that is already installed - is it 32 or 64bit?
<onizu> bekks, how do i find out?
<cyford> I wish i had a hot geeky linux girl next door
<onizu> bekks, it just says libglu1-mesa
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep mesa
<bekks> onizu: What is "it"?
<onizu> cyford, why next door? why not at your home?
<onizu> bekks, terminal
<cyford> lol    So true
<onizu> bekks, libglu1-mesa is already the newest version.
<onizu> bekks, when i tried to install it
<cyford> probably both be on the pc all day anyway
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386
<onizu> cyford, on the pc? what do you mean?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | cyford
<ubottu> cyford: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<onizu> libglu1-mesa:i386 is already the newest version.
<onizu> libglu1-mesa:i386 set to manually installed.
<cyford> opps
<cyford> ok
<onizu> join it cyford
<cyford> ok  1 sec
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, so it is installed
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: yup. what exactly are you trying to run?
<threesom1> Hi, I'm trying to use 'feh' to set the background, but I read that I'm supposed to disable Nautilus from controlling the desktop first (feh isn't working for me now) by doing "$ gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop --type boolean false" but this command doesn't work on Ubuntu 13.10. Any idea how I can get Nautilus or Gnome not to control the desktop so I can get feh to do it for me?
<Janhouse> How can I disable plymout?
<Janhouse> xubuntu 12.04 uses plymoyth, right?
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, /opt/dassault-systemes/DraftSight/Linux/DraftSight
<onizu> hitsujiTMO, i installed it via a .deb
<hitsujiTMO> Janhouse: remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub        and then run: sudo update-grub
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: what happens when you try to run it?
<koell> hi i would like to create a bootable usb stick with windows xp on it. can i use dd the same way like i create an ubuntu stick?
<Janhouse> thx!
<triplc> koell: i tried that before but it did not work
<Janhouse> also, what the hell is "Loading saved state from the serial device" that takes so long during boot?
<tux_> hello all!
<tux_> how made energy saving for slitaz ?
<mariuszdo> hello everyone
<hitsujiTMO> onizu: have you tried running: sudo apt-get -f install
<onizu> yeah
<onizu> hey, it ran this time.. oddly
<onizu> i think something got installed / fixed after i  installed wine
<onizu> anyways, thanks
<onizu> hi harshadura
<onizu> how many here are from india?
<tux_> onizu, i from russia)
<MDK>  /join #systemd
<ian_5426745> hi, how can I reset my nickname password?
<onizu> tux_, привет
<tux_> onizu, hi)
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> I have mounted an iso file and I want to find it's path
<FourFire> how can I most easily do this?
<bekks> Where have you mounted it to? :)
<koell> is ther eno way to install windows xp on a usb stick in ubuntu?
<FourFire> it's on "network"
<bekks> koell: No.
<FourFire> I mounted it by rightclicking it in nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: can you find it in: mount
<koell> Oo
<FourFire> you mean /mnt/ ?
<bekks> FourFire: No. "mount"
<bekks> FourFire: Thats a command to be typed into your terminal.
<koell> i know its not supported anymore, but i need xp :(
<FourFire> ah right
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: no mount the command. I'd expect it to be mounted in: /media/$USER
<bekks> koell: Whatever you need, there is no way to install XP on a USB, neither there is such a way using Ubuntu.
<FourFire> stuff came up from that command, but I don't know how to interpret it
<FourFire> In /media/ there is only a single file called apt
<FourFire> and I'm not allowed to look inside
<stefg> FourFire: So did you mount the ISO using the GUI (clicked on it) or by command line (like mount -o loop some.iso /mnt) ?
<FourFire> GUI
<FourFire> I tried via command, but I couldn't get it to work for some reason...
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<bekks> FourFire: the mount command you tried told you the reasons :)
<FourFire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6861382/
<FourFire> is line 13 it?
<FourFire> .gvfs
<bekks> FourFire: Thats the gnome virtual file system pseudo mount stuff. Not what you are looking for,
<FourFire> bekks, nope the command only outputted instructions on how to properly use the command
<bekks> FourFire: If you want a path to your "mount", then you have to mount it using the "mount" command.
<FourFire> alright
<bekks> FourFire: So you didnt use the command properly.
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: i don't see any mounted iso
<FourFire> ok, I'll unmount and remount it via terminal
<FourFire> I can see the file mounted in the side menu in nautilus
<bekks> FourFire: And it is not mounted using a file path.
<FourFire> but it's under "Network" and not "Computer", like other devices mount
<ian_5426746> is nickserv broken?? it tells me I have invalid password
<bekks> FourFire: If you want to access using a filepath, you have to mount it using the mount command.
<FourFire> yeah, proceeding
<mariuszdo> hello again ... can anyone of you tell me how to find out which ubuntu i should use for a computer that's a bunch of miles away from me?
<ian_5426746> after registering it 5 mins ago
<mariuszdo> it's a hp probook 4540s
<hitsujiTMO> FourFire: it may be in the gvfs is its mounted under network then. Sign that something may have gone a bit wrong tho. Just tested here and iso's mount under devices and show up in mount output clearly
<ikonia> ian_5426746: talk to #freenode
<mariuszdo> and i'm currently browsing through your wiki and searchengines
<ian_5426746> ok sorry, wrong room
<mariuszdo> hello again ... can anyone of you tell me how to find out which ubuntu i should use for a computer (hp probook 4540s) that's a bunch of miles away from me? ... i just need to be able to boot the system via a live-cd ... and mount an external hard disk and copy some files
<ikonia> mariuszdo: which ever one you want
<bekks> mariuszdo: 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> mariuszdo: 12.04 or 13.10
<mariuszdo> thanks for your answers ... can you further elaborate why you made this suggestion?
<stefg> mariuszdo: To really judge that it would be more important to know what this computer is meant to do, not where it is located. Like all Unices Ubuntu is quite network transparent, so having the box on your desk or half around the globe doesn't matter that much
<bekks> mariuszdo: Because that the current LTS version with the longest support.
<FourFire> marienz, don't use Ubuntu 14.04 or anything that was last updated in 2008
<FourFire> otherwise, anything goes
<bekks> FourFire: 14.4 isnt even released.
<FourFire> bekks, exactly
<bekks> FourFire: And 12.04 gets updates until 2017.
<FourFire> it's also horribly broken
<bekks> FourFire: Which is FUD, honestly.
<FourFire> well it needs to be fixed before Canonical can officially release it
<ikonia> FourFire: just stop talking please
<ikonia> FourFire: unless you can actually add value with factual help/support, please stop
<mariuszdo> ok ... well ... the following question may sound strange but ... when i plug in a usb-hdd ... do they usually work without me having to do something?
<mariuszdo> and is it bad to still use the 32bit-versions?
<ikonia> it's never been bad to use 32bit versions
<mariuszdo> : )
<stefg> mariuszdo: usually on the desktop editions of ubuntu the disk gets auto-mounted under /media
<mariuszdo> thanks ;)
<mariuszdo> and well i had to ask ...
<FourFire> this isn't mounting
<mariuszdo> i wasn't that sure about all that any more ... sorry ... am a little nervous ;)
<yeats> FourFire: are you using 14.04?
<FourFire> and it's not saying what the error is either
<stefg> mariuszdo: if you never plan to have more than 4G of ram 32-bit is fine... only exceptions maybe boxes which do video transcoding.  number crunching is best done on 64bit
<FourFire> yeats, nope 12.04
<mariuszdo> well stefg ... i'm just trying to backup some files from the computer ...
<bekks> mariuszdo: When your hardware is capable of 64bit, just use 64bit.
<mariuszdo> and later try reinstalling everything if i'm asked to do that as well
<t0by> Hi, sorry... what should I install to have the ctime.h header?
<hitsujiTMO> t0by: you should ask that in ##c
<FourFire> the command IS "sudo mount -o loop /directory/path/name.iso /mnt/" isn't it?
<stefg> yup
<t0by> hitsujiTMO, well, it's a very ubuntu (or at least debian) specific question.
<mariuszdo> brb
<FourFire> let me try putting the file in root directory
<ikonia> why not try random things
<ikonia> rather than actually play thought into trouble shooting the problem
<FourFire> there's something odd which happened to my /Home/home/ directory
<t0by> hitsujiTMO,  If I asked that in ##c I guess they would tell me "refer to your distro/compiler's docs/supports ;)"
<FourFire> I have two layers because of some BS I did earlier and I'm too scared to fix it just yet
<t0by> FourFire, "yo dawg etc" :P
<FourFire> ikonia, well I don't really know at all how operating systems are supposed to work, so if you can add anything I'd be glad.
<ikonia> FourFire: you'll get help if you state the problem clearly with any useful information, rather than just commentating on the random things you are doing
<hitsujiTMO> t0by: it seems to be a base header. how are you tring to include it?
<FourFire> ikonia, I am trying to mount an iso file. I need to use this file in PoL so once I do that I need the path
<ikonia> FourFire: POL ?
<ikonia> FourFire: what ISO ?
<FourFire> PlayOnLinux
<FourFire> a program .iso
<ikonia> ok, and at that point I'm out as you can't be bothered to answer my questions clearly
<ikonia> I asked what iso - you said " a program iso" - good luck
<FourFire> right.
<stefg> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mariuszdo> i see 12.04.3 is 707 MB in size ... i'll need a dvd for that then, right?
<ikonia> correct
<mariuszdo> ok
<mariuszdo> would 13.10 contain better drivers for the notebook i mentioned before ikonia ? what do you think?
<mariuszdo> i haven't really yet decided ;)
<stefg> mariuszdo: consider a usb-stick... optical media in general DO suck. slow and unreliable...
<ikonia> mariuszdo: what do you care ? you said you just wanted to mount a disk and copy off some files
<hitsujiTMO> t0by: yup just checked. It's a base header. you don't need to install anything specific
<ikonia> mariuszdo: just do exactly that,
<mariuszdo> stefg ... i don't have one yet :) and i can't buy one at the moment
<MoleMan> how can I rename a network interface in Ubuntu-Server 13.04? all the instructions I can find say to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules which doesn't exist
<mariuszdo> i just want everything to run smoothly ;) ikonia
<ikonia> MoleMan: rename them to what
<ikonia> mariuszdo: right, so do what you've been advised to do
<stefg> mariuszdo: Oh, i see... a case of Murphy's Law. F**ked'up windows box and no media or money at hand :-}
<MonkeyDust> is 13.04 still supported?
<MoleMan> ikonia: from em1 to eth0
<ikonia> stefg: there is no need for that language, please don't use it again
<ikonia> MoleMan: that is not done with the persistant net file
<ikonia> MoleMan: you should use the correct device name, which is em1
<hitsujiTMO> MonkeyDust: no
<mariuszdo> stefg ... 1) no need to curse ;) ... 2) yes, from what i heard ... windows was installed on this computer
<MoleMan> ikonia: fine, if you're going to insist on not answering the question, why is em1 used instead of eth0, and why shouldn't I rename it to eth0?
<ikonia> MoleMan: I've just answered the questio and thrown in some extra info.
<MoleMan> no you didn't, you refused to answer the question and said I shouldn't instead
<ikonia> MoleMan: I told you it wasn't configured where you thought it was, and explained that you shouldn't be trying to change it,
<MoleMan> AKA didn't answer the question
<ikonia> ok, good luck then
<MoleMan> regardless, could you answer my other two questions please?
<ikonia> trying to be smart, gets you no discussion
<MoleMan> ikonia: I tried to discuss it and ask you follow up questions, you started arguing
<ikonia> MoleMan: AKA trying to be smart
<t0by> MoleMan, wtf
<ikonia> t0by: there is no need for the language, please don't
<t0by> hitsujiTMO, of course I was compiling with gcc instead of g++ :-<
<MoleMan> ikonia: stop getting butthurt over someone saying wtf
<t0by> (Not my fault though, bogus makefile)
<MoleMan> t0by: what?
<t0by> LOL.
<MoleMan> aaw, sweet, the 6 year old can't handle being mature so likes to flex his op instead
<MoleMan> thanks for the help
<stefg> On a fresh 13.10/64bit install pulse audio decided to make the HDMI output the default audio output device set. This is quite annoying, since i have to switch over to analog headphones everytime i log in.  I tried http://superuser.com/questions/137805/set-default-system-audio-output-port-for-all-accounts  and http://askubuntu.com/questions/14077/how-can-i-change-the-default-audio-device-from-comma
<stefg> nd-line, but it didn't work out. Still HDMI  is selected after login.   Some pulseaudio expert ready to help?
<stefg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DarkAceXtreme> is Ubuntu 13 going to be slower than 10? it's on a very old machine
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: probably
<stefg> aplay -l output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6861538/
<ikonia> in terms of raw computing, no, in terms of user experience, probably
<DarkAceXtreme> is xubuntu what I want, then?
<ikonia> why do you need/want to change ?
<DarkAceXtreme> 10 is a little outdated, and my USB belkin wireless isn't working
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: how old is "old"
<DarkAceXtreme> I recently moved the PC, and I kind of need the wireless USB
<DarkAceXtreme> 10.04
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: what sort of hardware
<ikonia> no, that's the OS, I'm talking about the PC,
<hitsujiTMO> DarkAceXtreme: what processor do you have? how much ram?
<DarkAceXtreme> o that
<stefg> DarkAceXtreme: Can you define "old machine" in terms of CPU/Ram?
<DarkAceXtreme> 2GB RAM
<DarkAceXtreme> hold on
 * stefg considers a Pentium III with 256 MB an "old machine" . Lucid/openbox ran pretty well on it...
<hitsujiTMO> DarkAceXtreme: 12.04 should run fine. For light use ubuntu should fine, for heavier use swich down to lubuntu/xubuntu too free up some more ram
<MonkeyDust> stefg  to the youngest among us, 6 months is "old"
<DarkAceXtreme> Processor 0/1: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
<stefg> DarkAceXtreme: That's recent enough to chew up everything you throw at it, IMHO.
<FourFire> ikonia, I decided to just burn the .iso to a disk, thanks for your help.
<DarkAceXtreme> but I run an IRC client that sucks up everything possible
<ikonia> FourFire: I didn't help, I refused to help you, so no idea why you are thanking me, even sarcastically
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: really ? what client is that ?
<DarkAceXtreme> its settings is what makes it suck up everything possible, I mean
<DarkAceXtreme> xchat/hexchat
<FourFire> ikonia, no, you made me realize that if I required this much help then it would actualy be easier to take an alternative route
<DarkAceXtreme> 1000+ channels
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: that really shouldn't take up that much resources, thats more network traffic
<DarkAceXtreme> my hard drive is slow at writing, I guess
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: that really shouldn't be a problem
<hitsujiTMO> DarkAceXtreme: 1000+ channels? are you using it for spam or something?
<DarkAceXtreme> yes of course
<DarkAceXtreme> no
<ikonia> that is a lot of channels, true
<DarkAceXtreme> when there's a netsplit, though, the whole client freezes up for so long that it pings out on all the networks
<DarkAceXtreme> so it freezes up longer
<stefg> DarkAceXtreme: Ever considered a super-cluster of raspberry pis for that job? :-)
<DarkAceXtreme> I guess it's because of a slow disk, then
<DarkAceXtreme> lol
<DarkAceXtreme> I thought about getting one of those
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: that's not going to be disk
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: that's network buffering
<DarkAceXtreme> I was on wired previously
<DarkAceXtreme> and yes, it logs every single quit
<ikonia> it's still going to buffer a huge hit
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: or its the logging causing it
<DarkAceXtreme> to disc, in two different locations
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO: it is possible, but the logging should only be commit to disk,
<ikonia> so the performance shouldn't kill it, but you could also calm the logging down
<DarkAceXtreme> every single person that was on the server gets a quit message, and when you're on 50 channels of the network, that's a lot of writing
<DarkAceXtreme> so installing Ubuntu 13 won't make this any worse?
<hitsujiTMO> DarkAceXtreme: no thats not going to make it worse
<ikonia> the video card should be your real concern with ubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> if it will support unity
<hitsujiTMO> DarkAceXtreme: do you need logging?
<stefg> DarkAceXtreme: you have a completely different set of problems than worrying if an application uses 1% or 1.1% of your CPU
<DarkAceXtreme> what's the point of being in 1000 channels if you can't log them? :P
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: serious question - why do you need 1000 channels ?
<DarkAceXtreme> because it's fun
<ikonia> you can't actually hope to particiapte in them, why do you need them
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: "it's fun" - please, try to be honest at least
<DarkAceXtreme> it's true
<hitsujiTMO> and most channels will have online logs so you dont need to log
<DarkAceXtreme> what do you want to hear?
<ikonia> it's fun to type "join 1000" times ??? great
<DarkAceXtreme> oh, now you don't believe me
<imghost> lol
<ikonia> DarkAceXtreme: just wanted to understand your goals to see if there was something we could do to make it work a little better for you
<max3> i hosed something real good. i have a package dependency that synaptic says is unresolvable. so i go to manually install the dependency and in simultaneously almost every package on my system is marked to be removed, stuff like xorg, ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> max3: PPA ?
<max3> ikonia: which ppa is the package in?
 * stefg would think about an expensive switch, at least 2 or 3 trunked network ports and a fast SSD / raid array for that application....
<max3> ikonia: is that what you're asking me?
<ikonia> max3: no, I suspect the PPA is going to have caused the conflict, I'm asking if you are using PPA's
<max3> ikonia: i am. i tried unchecking all the ones in synaptic that aren't canonical then it made me uninstall xorg and couldn't reinstall
<ikonia> max3: unchecking them does nothing as the packages are already installed/the damage is already done
<max3> ikonia: yes of course but i figured it would stop scanning for dependencies for those packages or something like that
<hitsujiTMO> max3: ppa-purge is the correct way to remove ppas. what package did you install that did this?
<ikonia> max3: it's like putting the knife away after you've stabbed yourself, the cut won't just not be there
<max3> hitsujiTMO: latest intel graphics drivers
<ikonia> so it's probably the whole xorg stack that's been updated
<max3> what's the syntax for ppa purge
<hitsujiTMO> max3: ... can i ask why you wanted to install that?
<max3> because vmware wasn't giving me 3d support
<ikonia> vmware won't....
<max3> well there was a solution posted on askubuntu saying that it would
<BentFranklin> Running 12.04 LTS:  #uname -r returns 3.2.0-58-generic-pae.  In /usr/src I have many other versions, from 36 to 57, with a couple missing.  Do I need them?
<ikonia> BentFranklin: if you remove the packages they will go
<BentFranklin> ikonia: Why don't they go when I upgrade?
<ikonia> BentFranklin: because the packges don't get removed.
<MonkeyDust> BentFranklin  you can use ubuntu-tweak to delete obsolote packages -- not in the repos, install it from the website
<MonkeyDust> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<hitsujiTMO> max3: since its the xorg stack has been upgraded, ppa-purge alone may not be able to bring it back to a stable state. try: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:ppa/youused
<ikonia> or don't
<ikonia> there is no need to use ANY tool
<ikonia> just uninstall the packages using the package manager that ubuntu provides
<max3> hitsujiTMO: yes i'm doing that now
<ikonia> there is zero need to use a 3rd party tool that is not in the repo
<max3> that's silly
<BentFranklin> ikonia;  So, #apt-get remove <what>?
<ikonia> BentFranklin: the packages you want to remove, you can do this with the gui if you're not comfortable using the command line
<max3> hitsujiTMO: "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: glasen intel-driver"
<stefg> There seems something to be going on with the xorg-edgers ppa. 2 days ago i too hosed a 12.04 system by apt-get upgrade. To be fair i have to admit that it had every ppa and the kitchen sink enabled, it was to be expected some time
<hitsujiTMO> BentFranklin: list your installed kernels with: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-
<BentFranklin> ikonia:  I'm on server version, and I don;t mind using shell, just need to kinow what opackage to remove.
<hitsujiTMO> max3: did you remove the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<max3> no
<ikonia> BentFranklin: ok, so you should have the basic experience of being able to search your packages
<ikonia> max3: you said you'd disabled them
<ikonia> they can't read the package contents if you've disabled them
<max3> ah okay
<hitsujiTMO> max3: re enable the ppa then try again
<max3> k
<max3> it did stuff
<hitsujiTMO> BentFranklin: you will want to remove the linux-image-*-generic, linux-headers-* and linux-headers-*-generic for the kernel version you no longer want
<mariuszdo> ok ... thanks everyone ... i'll try to be back later ... GOD loves you ... may HE also bless you :)
<BentFranklin> ikonia: Thanks
<BentFranklin> hitsujiTMO: Thanks
<max3> is there a way to find out what i have installed from which ppa?
<t0by> Sorry, somaen & folks - have you ever successfully compiled wmelite + bass under linux some time?
<hitsujiTMO> max3: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-list-packages-from-ppa.html
<t0by> i seemingly can't build bass.
<max3> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot
<t0by> Sorry, wrong chan :P
<max3> hitsujiTMO: that shows only packages installed this instance
<max3> not all time
<roast_> good morning folks, anyone here using ipv6 exclusively with ubuntu?
<roast_> i timeout when connecting to servers after i issue "apt-get update"
<hitsujiTMO> max3: ahh, any old packages may have references removed
<hitsujiTMO> so its hard to track them
<max3> hitsujiTMO: actually reloading synaptic did it
<roast_> can anyone reach security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::14)
<ikonia> roast_: that host appears down
<ikonia> roast_: it's other ip addresses appear to be responding fine
<roast_> ikonia: :13 and :15?
<ikonia> roast_: not checked all of them.
<roast_> ikonia: OK, i have suspect it's a 'me' issue rather than ubuntu. i thought the same with morgan.freenode but i found out morgan gets ddos'd (ipv6) a lot
<roast_> ikonia: -have
<ikonia> roast_: well, that initial IP is dead for me too
<roast_> i'm testing :15 , :18 right now
<roast_> security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::19) is down
<roast_> ah, ipv6, where script kiddies wreak havoc on early adopters
<daftykin1> didn't realise IPv6 gets so much hassle
<roast_> daftykins: it's part me, part them, don't let me fool you into thinking my setup is correct.
<daftykins> hehe, what crazy have you got running to convolute things? :)
<roast_> daftykins: ipv6 only ubuntu vm
<pip__> when I follow these instructions I can see the folders I'd like to have access to froma another machine, but can't mount them - permission denied  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<pip__> can anybody tell me why?
<pip__> ubuntu 13.10, fresh install
<daftykins> pip__: have you created a password with smbpasswd ?
<daftykins> for your user
<pip__> no, that's not in the instructions
<daftykins> are you using security = user?
<daftykins> and guest mode?
<pip__> by the way at this point I'm trying to access the desired folders from another ubuntu machine
<daftykins> and what process are you using to try and access it?
<pip__> connect to server - which finds the folders no probs
<pip__> from nautilus
<uporot> onizu, ?
<onizu> uporot, ?
<pip__> I had security = user, changerd it to security = share
<uporot> yes, i rename
<pip__> the issue persists regardless
<uporot> my old nickname is tux
<onizu> oh
<daftykins> pip__: i'm not familiar with that setting - but i'm sure it's going to be ruining things
<onizu> :)
<pip__> I've also tried to create the shares with system-config-samba tool  all to no avail
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> pip__: can you pastebin your smb.conf please
<pip__> daftykins: lol, something is ruining things
<daftykins> ;)
<pip__> daftykins: I could if I knew where i was pastebinning it to#
<daftykins> pip__: paste.ubuntu.com will work
<daftykins> pip__: pastebin.com is also viable ;)
<pip__> daftykins: ok, just a mo or 3
<hitsujiTMO> pip__: security = share  is deprecated and should not be used
<daftykins> ah a useful tip! ty hitsujiTMO :)
<daftykins> that's definitely out then
<pip__> daftykins: ok, that's a start innit
<daftykins> so show us your smb.conf
<daftykins> another good move is to install 'smbclient' on the other system and try using that. it's a CLI utility, so in a terminal you would type for example "smbclient \\IP address\sharename"
<daftykins> then you'll see an smb:> prompt
<pip__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6861848/
<daftykins> "ls" in that would list the contents if it worked
<pip__> thats the chappie
<daftykins> pip__: so the path exists, yes? does it have any files in?
<daftykins> ( /media/pip/Watchables/Series )
<lars_> I have a problem with an installation of samba4, everytime I update the system i get an old error msg that say it cant find the recorses for samba4, it doesnt effect my computer its just a little bit annoying,
<BentFranklin> I noticed the files in /boot are not exeutable.  Is that because they are just data to grub?
<lars_> and I dont want samba4 anyways so how do I just remove it all?
<daftykins> lars_: apt-get remove samba4! :)
<OerHeks> you might want to stop the samba service before removal
<lars_> okey I guessed it was something like that but didnt want to risk anything ;)
<pip__> daftykins: sorry - phone, where are we?
<daftykins> scroll up and see :)
<pip__> daftykins: yes, the path should have a folder of videos in it
<lars_> OerHeks, i dont have any samba service running anyways, dont even remember why I got it in the first place
<daftykins> pip__: good good, can you try the smbclient thing too?
<pip__> yeah - but, of course, I'm not at the machine now as I got cheesed off & came to see my mum :)
<lars_> daftykins, thanks I think that made it. I love simple solutions ;) thanks anyways
<daftykins> np!
<pip__> daftykins: yeah - but, of course, I'm not at the machine now as I got cheesed off & came to see my mum :)
<pip__> daftykins: so I'm installing smbclient on the rigs I'm trying to access the folder from & I'm reverting to security = user?
<daftykins> pip__: that's correct
<pip__> daftykins: right, I think I can remember that :D
<daftykins> pip__: also, you're going to want to create an smb password for your user on the system that's sharing the data
<pip__> daftykins: that's the system that's acting as the server yes?
<daftykins> pip__: correct
<pip__> daftykins: okay, I think I've bookmarked an article for that one
<daftykins> pip__: bear in mind if smbclient auto fails, try "smbclient \\IP address\sharename -u username" which should prompt for password entry
<pip__> daftykins: ah, okay - I need to make a note of that
<daftykins> but try the other first since you've got guest on
<pip__> daftykins: will do
<pip__> daftykins: at the bottom of my smb.conf should i get rid of the create mask entry?
<pip__> daftykins: looks like a hangover from a previous edit of the file to me
<daftykins> pip__: it should really be inside the share definition rather than on its' own
<daftykins> or just not at all yeah
<pip__> daftykins: yeah, I thought so....
<daftykins> pip__: also rename the [Series] to [series] to keep it all lowercase
<pip__> daftykins: even though that is the folder name?  but that's in the path so...
<jordan> hey i was running cyanogen mod 11 on my nexus 4 and updated it as usual and it bricked my phone ive tried n cry tool kit (wich has worked in the past ) but this time for some reason it wont work) ive tried nexus tool kit too but that wont work either the only two things on my phone are clockwork mod recovery and the bootloader someone pllease help
<pip__> daftykins: also, why does my browsable have a leading ; comment?
<pip__> daftykins: browsable line that is
<daftykins> pip__: i think that's commenting it out / not helping, it just means visibility on the network though really for Windows machines etc. it wouldn't hurt to delete that too
<amigo_> boa tarde
<pip__> daftykins: you know , I've done that a bunch of times & pops up again after restarts
<daftykins> pip__: weird O_O
<rony> queria uma ajuda com ubuntu 13.10
<pip__> daftykins: dude - this whole thing has been weird from the get go
<daftykins> pip__: are you sure you're editing and saving correctly to modify that file as root?
<daftykins> well not as root, but just with sudo
<daftykins> or gksudo if you're using a GUI text editor
<pip__> daftykins: I'm sudo nanoing
<daftykins> ok
<pip__> daftykins: then ctrl x; yes enter
<onizu> can i change the colour of the scrollbar but keep everything else the same in ambience theme?
<onizu> or ambiance..
<rony> algum brasileiro que possa me ajudar
<DJones> !br | rony
<ubottu> rony: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pip__> daftykins: at least I've got something to work with now.  It was driving me crazy
<onizu> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rony> ubuntu-br
<onizu> rony: type: /j #ubuntu-br
<onizu> !ru | uporot
<ubottu> uporot: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<onizu> would it be possible to run a mac version of a program on linux rather than running its windows version using wine on linux?
<Guest36960> hey i was running cyanogen mod 11 on my nexus 4 and updated it as usual and it bricked my phone ive tried n cry tool kit (wich has worked in the past ) but this time for some reason it wont work) ive tried nexus tool kit too but that wont work either the only two things on my phone are clockwork mod recovery and the bootloader someone pllease help
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Guest36960 this is ubuntu support. try xda-developers.com
<ubottu> Guest36960 this is ubuntu support. try xda-developers.com: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> onizu: i doubt it
<onizu> hmm
<pip__> daftykins: thanks for your help man, I'll pop back to let you know how it goes
<onizu> it's strange coz i would expect a mac ver to run better..
<pip__> daftykins: when I try it
<pip__> thanks for the help today guys, bye for now
<daftykins> pip__: sounds good, i'll be back later too
<pip__> daftykins: :)
<kali_denali> hi i need a heko
<kali_denali> *help
<kali_denali> anyone here?
<zykotick9> kali_denali: are you using Kali gnu/linux?
<kali_denali> ahaha
<kali_denali> nope
<fangfaced1> Hi
<MonkeyDust> kali_denali  what's the output of    /etc/issue
<zykotick9> !ask | kali_denali
<ubottu> kali_denali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kali_denali> actually it's a song
<kali_denali> elementary OS Luna \n \l
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: i guess i asked the wrong question ;)
<MonkeyDust> kali_denali  elemntary is not supported here
<kali_denali> i installed fluxbox but there is one problem keyboard is slipping
<hitsujiTMO> !elementary | kali_denali
<ubottu> kali_denali: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<kali_denali> dont worry i am using virtualbox
<kali_denali> ;)
<kali_denali> i am using ubuntu on virtualbox and that's having slipping problem
<kali_denali> when i try to write ls
<kali_denali> it just types lsssssssssss
<kali_denali> i had to write very fast otherwise it 'slips'
<MonkeyDust> !enter | kali_denali
<ubottu> kali_denali: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hitsujiTMO> kali_denali: you've a broken 's' key
<kali_denali> it's with anything i write
<hitsujiTMO> kali_denali: is it with every key or a set of keys in a specific area?
<kali_denali> every key
<kgalahassa> do somebody can guide me to language C chanel
<ikonia> kgalahassa: it's called ##c
<hitsujiTMO> kgalahassa: ##c
<kgalahassa> ok, thks
<bobptz> guys I have ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<hitsujiTMO> kali_denali: does this happen in grub? or elsewhere preboot?
<bobptz> and after this command:  sudo apt-get install libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:i386
<bobptz> I get error:   E: Unable to locate package libp11-kit-gnome-keyring:i386
<bobptz> why is this?
<hitsujiTMO> bobbyd3: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<kgalahassa> hi: for the moment nobody respond in ##c, do someone can help for: writing in C a function that permute two variables?
<ikonia> kgalahassa: no, sorry, this chnnel is for ubuntu help - not c help
<MonkeyDust> bobptz  that's a long package name, are you sure it's correct? find out by typing     apt-cache search keyring|less
<bobptz> let me try
<hitsujiTMO> kgalahassa: be patient.
<ikonia> kgalahassa: you're not even in the ##c channel, so, you've not even asked in there
<bobptz> MonkeyDust, I got a page of messages, what am I looking for?
<OerHeks> bobptz, " Deleted on 2013-06-05 by Adam Conrad Failed SRU verification " >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/libp11-kit-gnome-keyring
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, that would do it
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, the result it:  Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<bobptz> OerHeks  what does this mean?
<bobptz> that this library is not supposed to be in my system?
<rustuptwist> installed on my childrens laptops ubuntu then downloaded edubuntu-desktop. How can I get the desktop to reflect the 'default' edubuntu desktop as opposed to the default Ubuntu desktop (both are 12.04.03?
<bobptz> I read solutions in the web that I should install it
<bobptz> it is a WINE issue I am trying to solve
<bobptz> so guys, what do you think?
<rustuptwist> ping
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: its removed from 12.04 as it was causing stability issues, you'd have to be running a later release to get the lib.
<OerHeks> multiarch issue indeed
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, you mean later than 12.04?
<bobptz> you mean first I need to upgrade ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: yes. the package appears to be available in later releases
<bobptz> ok, got it
<bobptz> what I was trying to solve is this error:
<bobptz> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bobptz> anybody can help me with this?
<bobptz> This is when running WINE.
<bobptz> wine 1.6.1 latest stable
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: ppas are not supported. you need to go to the ppa maintainer for help
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, ppas?  you mean ask WINE people?
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: or the maintainers of the ppa that you installed that version of wine from
<joptionpane> can someone help me please? i cannot use wireless network on 13.10...in w7 wireless works fine, but in any linux based system it doesnt
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, I was there, no help
<bobptz> thank you for the info
<Ampelbein> bobptz: You can safely ignore that message.
<bobptz> Ampelbein, well I have several messages in the terminal, while I try to install dreamveaver with WINE
<bobptz> and the n the installer fails
<bobptz> so I decided to address all those messages
<rustuptwist> if I want to update the wireless drivers in a laptop is "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-precise-generic" a generic command to do that via Terminal?
<Ampelbein> bobptz: Have you checked http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=183
<hitsujiTMO> joptionpane: can you pastebin the output of: lspci -knn | grep Network -A2
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: whats the output of: uname -r
<joptionpane> ok i'll do it just a sec
<nightlingo_> hello!
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  3.8.0-35-generic
<nightlingo_> I have PC-1 connected via WiFi to the internet and I want it to share the internet to PC-2 which is connected to PC-1 via ethernet. How is this possible? Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: so using the modules from kernel 3.6 would be a downgrade not an upgrade
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  laptops dont want to connect to the net unless they are like sitting on the router
<AA___> Hello everyone, i am trying to install th cherokee webserver on ubuntu 14.04. As far as i can tell, the cherokee package in is not in 14.04 yet and at the same time, the cherokee project does not seem to have a ppa for trusty tahr....Can anyone provide some help about getting the cherokee webserver for the saucy release installed on trusty tahr?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist:  can you pastebin the output of: lspci -knn | grep Network -A2
<hitsujiTMO> !trust | AA___
<ubottu> AA___: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bobptz> Ampelbein, well, very remotly to my system
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | sorry AA___
<ubottu> sorry AA___: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<bobptz> seems like WINE is useless for serious staff
<bobptz> do you suggest VM or dual boot?
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: if you really want to run stuff properly use an VM
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: or dual boot. ... personally for a single app i'd just use a vm tho
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, do I also have to install antivirus in the VM?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  the laptop in question is not connected to net right now and someone just put a plate of good looking food in front of me. Give me a bit, pls
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: depends on the windows version. win for instance comes with AV built in
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: win 8*
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO  I think win8 is overkill
<bobptz> I'd go with win7
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: can you give me the vendor id and device id for the adapter. is the info in the [XXXX:YYYY] when running lspci -nn
<bobptz> anyway, seems I DO need antivirus or the VM will get infected
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: depends on what you do and how well you trust yourself or your network. Personally I go without it for a VM, but thats what works for me, not something i'd suggest to everyone
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  1814:5390 This?
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, I like to use deepfreeze or ShadowDefender to lock my windows machines.  Can I use the same in a VM?
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: don't see why not
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, well these utils play with master boot records etc.  They may mess things up.
<bobptz> ...I think
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: A VM is isolated. Won't mess things up
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, ok good to know
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, are there amy flavors of VM or just one, where I just choose the windows version?
<bobptz> ..many...
<hitsujiTMO> bobptz: can you rephrase the question
<sunny_> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: i'm seeing bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1221876 seems to be issues with later kernels
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1221876 in linux (Ubuntu) "1814:5390 [Asus X55A] Driver rt2800pci doesn't work, WiFi logout and login continuously" [Medium,Expired]
<abstract> im abstract
<sunny_> m new to ubuntu
<bobptz> hitsujiTMO, is there only one way to create a VM?
<yeats> !virtualization | bobptz
<ubottu> bobptz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sunny_> quit
<yeats> bobptz: if you're running a windows guest, I would probably go with virtualbox
<joptionpane> hey i'm back...the output for lspci -knn | grep Network -A2
<joptionpane> is:
<joptionpane> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8176] (rev 01)
<joptionpane> 	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8175]
<joptionpane> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce
<FloodBot1> joptionpane: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
<puca> hello. my ambition is to run initialization scripts so that tcsh starts up with some custom environment variables already initialized.
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: the bug appears to be unresolved atm. Not seeing any suggestions for a fix.
<puca> I want those variables to be the same in Bash. so far I have found editing bashrc does this for Bash.
<puca> I have found no way to do the same for tcsh.
<TheAtariNerd> I need help booting into Ubuntu.
<puca> is there a way to make calls to tcsh inherit bash variables?
<TheAtariNerd> can anyone help me with boo thing into Ubuntu on iMac?
<MonkeyDust> TheAtariNerd  what happesn whe you try?
<TheAtariNerd> *booting
<abstract> puca, could you not create your own .tcshrc and place the info in there?
<TheAtariNerd> it never gives me an option
<puca> I think the problem is that my call on tcsh uses the option -ef, which means it doesn't load any startup files.
<TheAtariNerd> I never get an OS menue
<MonkeyDust> TheAtariNerd  what have you tried and what goes wrong... what ubuntu version etc
<puca> abstract: yes, but as I mention above the call to tcsh doesn't load any startup files.
<hitsujiTMO> joptionpane: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<pippero> ciao
<joptionpane> ok
<joptionpane> BRB
<TheAtariNerd> Ubuntu 13.10 on External HD. I try to manually select my boot drive but it seems it never gives me the option to boot into Ubuntu
<TheAtariNerd> need anymore info?
<mikubuntu> is ubuntustudio based on xubuntu or ubuntu -- should i do the tweaks on this page? https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first#TOC-Install-full-multimedia-support
<wessel> How can I map caps as additional ctrl? I am unable to find this option in Dutch Unity Ubuntu 13
<wessel> I am in keyboard settings "toestenbord instellingen"
<mikubuntu> and also, lubuntu -- should i do the tweaks for ubuntu or xubuntu?
<bobptz> yeats, seems VirtualBox is easier and better for me.  Will install win7 inside.  I am dissapointed with wine, spent 2 days with 0 results.  Thank you
<TheAtariNerd> does anyone have experience with Ubuntu on iMacs?
<mikubuntu> i have a pretty low mem laptop that i can't get to play a video more than about a minute 20 before it hangs up
<wessel> #ubuntu-nl
<lawr> Possible to change mirror halfway through downloading somethign?
<lawr> one server is running shit slow
<lawr> (using apt-get ofc)
<bilegt> Do you know any way to install Kali tools on Saucy?
<klaus_> ciao a tutti
<TheAtariNerd> MonkeyDust Can you help?
<puca> is there any way that I can launch tcsh using the -ef option and then  have tcsh inherit variables from the bash session I use to launch tcsh?
<hitsujiTMO> TheAtariNerd: it could help if you say what the actual problem is
<one> Hi peopls
<Pcbrewer> Hi All
<joptionpane> the output for cat /etc/issue is ubuntu 13.10 /n /l ...i`m running the live dvd
<Antar> Hi people
<Antar> my new (Quantal Quetzal) can't find my hp 6530b wireless driver
<hitsujiTMO> joptionpane: not seeing anything positive for your adapter. only thing you can try and do is install the proprietary driver from the website
<Antar> what can i do
<Antar> please answer me
<Nikz> Does anybody here use TOR?
<Nikz> I have a rather lengthy question.
<joptionpane> i use tor
<Nikz> Do you mind if I query you?
<joptionpane> i`ll try to find the proprietary driver
<Antar> my new (Quantal Quetzal) can't find my hp 6530b wireless driver ?
<thault> is there dedicated Ubuntu Server edition channel?
<Antar> please help
<joptionpane> i`ll try to run the 12.10
<joptionpane> ty
<hitsujiTMO> thault: #ubuntu-server
<Antar> please help
<thault> ah, thanks hitsujiTMO
<thault> join #ubuntu-server
<Antar> heeeeeeeeeeeeey
<hitsujiTMO> Antar: can you pastein the output of: lspci -knn | grep Network -A2             and: uname -r
<Antar> hitsujiTMO: Sure
<Antar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6862408/
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | Antar
<ubottu> Antar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Psyko000> Can anyone give me a hand? I've been looking for an audio player similar to foobar2000, but I can't find anything that offers the same or similar file operations.
<Antar> hitsujiTMO: bash: !bcm: event not found
<Antar> hitsujiTMO: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer what do you think ?
<hitsujiTMO> Antar: no. !bcm is a trigger for the bot. read the link. I'd try the b43
<Antar> hitsujiTMO: hh sorry i thought it a command
<Antar> hitsujiTMO: so LPPHY
<belgianguy> the new propietary AMD driver is available, works well with 3.13
<Antar> hitsujiTMO:
<belgianguy> and while it's called 14.1 beta, it works with 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Antar: with the bcm its a case of try until you find one that works, so maybe start with that package alright
<Antar> ok
<jgcampbell300> I have a question about ubuntu and wine ... If i run a online game to desktop 1 then start another instance on desktop 2 is there a way to get the second desktop to use less video memory ... or none ?
<mariuszdo> greetings everyone ... i'm now using the computer i mentioned before ...
<mariuszdo> live-cd took a while to load but i can use internet as you can see ... i cannot access this notebook's internal hdd though ... any ideas?
<puca> does gnome-terminal run .baschrc?
<hitsujiTMO> puca: no. but .bashrc does get run tho
<mariuszdo> ikonia: are you still here?
<puca> hitsujiTMO: when?
<mariuszdo> or you bekks ?
<hitsujiTMO> puca: when you open the terminal. it's sourced by ~/.profile
<puca> ok, so every time I open a terminal.
<hitsujiTMO> puca: yes
<puca> good. thanks!
<mariuszdo> you see ... when i tried to boot windows normally i got an error message saying "boot device not found" ...
<mariuszdo> when i try to install ubuntu the check tells me that there's enough space left but still ... i can't find the hdd ... i don't think it's mounted, etc
<HALanon9000> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 and unity seems to have broke after restart. i haven't installed any updates that needed a restart, and haven't turned my laptop off since updating. i typed "unity" in terminal and it said it wasnt installed. so i installed it, than started it, and still no desktop
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | HALanon9000
<ubottu> HALanon9000: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<ktace> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<ktace> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<FloodBot1> ktace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shura> Hi, since last updates, my NFS shares are not auto mounted at boot. I have to "sudo mount -a" every time.
<Shura> Is there a way to fix nfs mount or launch "sudo mount -a" after the boot (without entering the password) ?
<cnz> how do I check to see what displays my monitors are on
<hitsujiTMO> Shura: mounting happens before the network is up. you should have mount -a called after the network comes up
<at_> i can't take nick at
<at_> why?
<Shura> I guess, yes, but it used to work fine. Now it didn't. I don't know what has changed
<Shura> doesn't$
<cnz> anyone here that can give me some help with loading x
<hitsujiTMO> !details | cnz
<ubottu> cnz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SNakamoto> Anyone know if php5.5 isnt supported for ubuntu 10.10? Or if it is where can I get it?
<hitsujiTMO> 10.10 isn't even supported
<SNakamoto> I know :( But thats what my host installed on my VPS
<SNakamoto> And rather then starting over now that I've got everything setup
<SNakamoto> I would rather just get php5.5 so I have the password hashing class
<hitsujiTMO> SNakamoto: change host. because you can't get ANY software for it. You have no repos, and there are no PPAs
<SNakamoto> But I already got everything I need but php5.5, Theres no way?
<hitsujiTMO> SNakamoto: do they not have a supported version of ubuntu?
<joptionpane> the wireless is not working in any gnu/linux based system...but works fine in w7 and w8..is the hardware the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> SNakamoto: 10.10 is 2 years out of support so noone is maintaining PPAs for it
<SNakamoto> I would assume if they did they would have installed it lol, I was given a few options and I said ubuntu and they gave me a VPS with 10.10 >.>
<hitsujiTMO> joptionpane: its software issue not hardware
<joptionpane> it was working some time ago
<hitsujiTMO> SNakamoto: if thats what they gave you then i'd run from them as quickly as possilbe
<ubululu> hello, i'm on a livecd ubuntu 13.10 that i booted from grub. works great, but i was reading that you can give it persistence. can only find guides on how to do that with a usb drive, so i'm looking for info to do it with this iso from grub. is this at all possible?
<hitsujiTMO> !persistence | ubululu
<ubottu> ubululu: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<SNakamoto> Would it be possible to compile it myself
<SNakamoto> ?
<ubululu> hitsujiTMO, yes thank you. that is the page i read earlier, i made a casper-rw but don't know what to do with when i start ubuntu
<Guest550> anyknow know where i can install the jsk for netbeans
<Guest550> jdk
<Guest550> *
<bekks> !java | Guest550
<ubottu> Guest550: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<hitsujiTMO> SNakamoto: possibly, possibly not. It may rely on dependencies that don't exist in 10.10 and its not a trivial thing to compile. Honestly tho, running 10.10 puts your server at severe risk as its been 2 years since the last recieved any security updates and doesn't even have a repo any more
<ActionParsnip> Guest550: webupd8 has a java ppa
<rollitup> hey guys I have a strange issue, I am unable to access these two particular sites from this machine that has Ubuntu 12.04 , the sites are github.com and al-jazeera
<hitsujiTMO> ubululu: are you using it with a usb?
<rollitup> i tried accessing them through both firefox and chrome
<rollitup> one thing to note is that I am able to access these sites on my notebook which has Manjaro
<ubululu> no, from a hdd, i've added it to the root dir and used the --persistent flag in grub
<ActionParsnip> Rollitup: can you ping the name ok?
<ubululu> hitsujiTMO, sorry forgot to tag ^
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: no when i ping it gives me desitnation host unreachable
<rollitup> its not that i have the ubuntu firewall
<ActionParsnip> Rollitup: try changing your DNS server.
<ubululu> hitsujiTMO, do you know if that is possible to use persistence with a iso file you boot from grub? or a good guide would be welcome, google gives a load of hits but i don't quite get all that
<ActionParsnip> Rollitup: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Rollitup: then try again. Or does the name get resolved to an IP and it's the actual ping failing?
<rollitup> i am trying
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: it does not work in firefox i get "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at github.com." and ping it says destination host not reachable
<hitsujiTMO> ubululu: any persistence would be written to the hdd and would have some restrictions on how it works. Its far easier to use persistence with a usb tho
<ActionParsnip> Rollitup: what IP do you get with: nslookup github.com
<ubululu> hitsujiTMO, i thought so, thanks .. just a crazy idea
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: 192.30.252.130
<cnz> anyone know how to use pastebinit?
<HALanon9000> hey guys, no ones helping me on ubuntu+1. could i get some help here with 14.04? theres not a lot different from 13.10, in fact it says that it is 13.10
<ActionParsnip> Rollithub: 192.168.252.129 here. Does that IP reply for you?
<hitsujiTMO> cnz: pastebinit /path/to/file          or           command | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Cnz: it accepts text streams and file names
<BentFranklin> A partition was throwing disk full at only 84% (out of 5 GB).  Shouldn;t that be 95%?  How to you access/set that parameter?
<ActionParsnip> HALanon9000: Trusty is offtopic here
<hitsujiTMO> HALanon9000: 14.04 issues are strictly covered in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> BentFranklin: if you run: df -i ,do you see any at 100% use there?
<hitsujiTMO> BentFranklin: whats the output of: df -i
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I also checked the hosts file to see if these two sites are blocked
<HALanon9000> ubuntu+1 has over 100 people but none are active. i guess i'll have to wait a while.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: does the IP i gave ping
<cnz> got it guys thanks
<cnz> 'http://paste.debian.net/79801/
<ActionParsnip> HALanon9000: yes. I suggest you report a bug for your issue.
<hitsujiTMO> cnz: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: no it says destination host unreachable
<BentFranklin> I already repartitioned.  But / (including /boot) was 84% and refusing to upgrade linux image.  I fixed allt hat, just curious why it failed at 84%.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: have you tried setting a manual route?
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I use Bleachbit regularly , I am not aware on how to set a manual route
<cnz> hitsujiTMO: huh?
<ActionParsnip> BentFranklin: if you run: df -i | grep 100 ,do you see any output?
<hitsujiTMO> cnz: can you tell me the output of the command: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Cnz: its a terminal command, run it and paste the output here
<BentFranklin> Action Parsnip:  No, because I repartitioned already.
<ActionParsnip> BentFranklin: try: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: tried a reboot, you may have removed something using bleachbit.
<cnz> Debian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<BentFranklin> Action Parsnip: So, I need to have enough bytes AND enough inodes!
<cnz> oh I thought /etc/issue was an example m y bad
<ActionParsnip> BentFranklin: yes
<hitsujiTMO> cnz: this is ubuntu support, for debian support go to #debian
<BentFranklin> Action Parsnip: hitsuji:  Thanks
<cnz> hitsujiTMO: I know i posted link in wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Cnz: the command is "cat /etc/issue" without the quotes
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: this has been happening since past 2-3 months, i use bleachbit after each session before shutting down the computer
<cnz> hitsujiTMO: it's also almost impossible to find support anywhere these days
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: thats quite excessive
<worc> do the ubuntuforums really not accept mailinator accounts? i dont need any more GD spam...
<hitsujiTMO> worc: ubuntuforums dont spam
<ActionParsnip> Word:  id ask in #ubuntuforums
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I do it for the sake of privacy
<rollitup> ;P
<jhutchins> worc: If you manage your mailserver correctly you don't need to worry about spam.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if you put your browser cache in tempfs it will clear at reboot
<rollitup> but yeah only clean browser related stuff
<worc> alright alright. mostly i just wanted to see a thread that was linked in a troubleshooting post
<rollitup> not the system
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: web browsers can clean their own cachw, you dont need bleachbot
<ubululu> mainly wanted to test a grub iso to see if my nvidia would work for 13.10 .. i thought i could install the drivers but i need persistence to be able to reboot and test the card. the grub entree: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6862696/ and i have casper-rw. if anyone knows a guide on how to proceed, would be awesome, thank you
<worc> i suspect there's a typo or something i'm missing reading the quote that would get cleared up if i could see the original post
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: ctrl+shift+del and clear the cache.....why are you using bleachbit?
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: but what about the tracking and surveillance stuff that gets planted on our pc
<hitsujiTMO> rollitup: use incognito sessions/privacy sessions
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: what surveillance stuff?
<rollitup> the NSA spying
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: there isnt any in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: you need to chillout dude.
<rollitup> ok ActionParsnip
<milamber> ubululu: you can do a full install to usb
<rollitup> ok again I use bleachbit even on Manjaro and the sites work there
<rollitup> strange isn't that
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: manjaro is completely different to ubuntu, so no not very strange
<ubululu> milamber, yes i know, done it a few times but i keep loosing those things. thx tho for replying
<Mongo44> Can I run Netflix with 12.04?
<rollitup> how can we narrow down the cause of this issue ?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: there isba hacky PPA. Its far from perfect but may work
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: pipelight seems to get the most positive results
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: reboot and try the sites. If it works then whatever nonesense you are doing in bleachbit is probably causing the issue
<Mongo44> Ok, I would like that repository and the one for ClamAV.
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: what does clamav have to do with netflix?
<rollitup> ok i'll reboot the machine now
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/stable
<milamber> ubululu: it is something different than persistence, i have also done it and it keeps all changes
<Mongo44> ActionParsnip, Can you pastebinit so I can VI it?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: again, what does clamav have to do with netflix?
<ubululu> milamber, well that explains why googling doesn't seem to get me further than creating the casper-rw and adding the --persistent flag, the iso boot fine, using it now. in what way is it different?
<Mongo44> I don't want to send a windows virus in an email.
<ActionParsnip> Oh i see
<Mongo44> I know with my Debian VM I had to edit the sources list. I don't have to use VI here?
<milamber> ubululu: you basically need 2 thumb drives, or a live cd and a thumb drive. run one and choose the other as the installation destination
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: are you wanting netflix in debian?
<milamber> ubululu: the only tricky part is making sure the right media is selected when installing the boot sector
<milamber> ubululu: if that goes wrong you have problems
<Mongo44> I guess I can add it to my host OS first.
<ubululu> milamber, so i can't use the iso i booted from grub?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: younarent making any sense
<milamber> ubululu: what do you mean "booted from grub"?
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I rebooted, tried accessing again but still the same problem
<Mongo44> Of course I am my main OS is 12.04 LTS.
<milamber> ubululu: when you load an instance of ubuntu from a thumb drive, you have the option of installing. you need to have a blank thumb drive available to install to
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: so what does this have to do with a debian vm?
<ubululu> milamber, i have 2 partitions for ubuntu OS, one is running the now deceased 13.04 and i added a grub entree to boot the 13.10 iso from that
<tdm4> anyone know why python-software-properties no longer provides 'add-apt-repository' in saucy? (amd64)
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: why mention it earlier? It makes no sense. Doesn't it?
<ActionParsnip> !find add-apt-repository saucy
<ubululu> milamber, this is the grub entree for it, that works like a charm, i like it better than thumbdrives (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6862696/)
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<tdm4> gah.. it changed
<tdm4> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tdm4 yes. Youbcan find that stuf out on packages.ubuntu.com too....
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: do you think it would be a good idea to boot into ubuntu using a live usb stick and check if i am able to access the site ?
<Mongo44> I was just remembering what I had to do to add the repositories needed to run video content with Iceweasel.
<tdm4> apt-cache search didn't show anything and I couldn't find it on packages.ubuntu.com for some reason
<bird_> hello?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: yes as it will not be affected by your activiries
<ActionParsnip> Hi bird_
<milamber> ubululu: that should work
<bird_> Im new to ubuntu and linux and having trouble adding new users
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: but its for a different distribution and isnt of any value to your issue
<ubululu> milamber, indeed, i am on the booted iso right now
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | bird_ this is a good primer for the gui
<ubottu> bird_ this is a good primer for the gui: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hitsujiTMO> bird_: are you adding at cli or gui?
<milamber> ubululu: ok, on the desktop of the booted iso there should be an icon for installing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bird_: sudo adduser -c "full name" username; sudo passwd username
<ubululu> milamber, i appreciate your help :) bit of a crazy plan i realise that
<ubululu> milamber, yes i have that
<jrib> ActionParsnip: adduser should prompt for password, right/
<Mongo44> What is the difference between the aptitude and apt-get commands?
<milamber> ubululu: installing the full os on a thumb drive isn't that crazy, just not many people do it (for several valid reasons)
<jrib> Mongo44: they are different programs, apt-get is the standard one to use, use that
<bird_> yes jrib
<ffff> does anybody here have any experience deploying nodejs apps?
<ActionParsnip> Jrib: cant remember so covered the base :-)
<milamber> ubululu: then you can use the install wizard to do a full install to a thumb drive
<Guest13802> how do i get kernel number of a program from terminal?
<bird_> but when i type the newusers name it returns my name for some reason and says user already exist
<jrib> Guest13802: what do you mean?  You mean the PID?
<daftykins> Guest13802: your kernel *version* ?
<Guest13802> yes
<hitsujiTMO> jrib: yes it does unless you use --disabled-password
<Grizzlee> hi, is there a program tv widget for lubuntu?
<Guest13802> lsb something...
<milamber> Grizzlee: what do you mean a tv widget?
<ActionParsnip> Guest13802: kernel version, or version of an application? Applications don't have 'kernel versions'
<ubululu> milamber, that's the thing, i want to just check out a few things like video card mainly, i had trouble with it in raring .. so i thought i coud install the drivers to see if it is better with 13.10 from the iso before i commit to hdd
<hitsujiTMO> bird_: whats the exact command you are using?
<Grizzlee> program tv widget
<Mongo44> Aptitude update is easier than sudo apt-get update, though.
<daftykins> Guest13802: lsb-release are you thinking of? or uname -r
<ActionParsnip> Guest13802: lsb_release -a ,shows the ubuntu release and nothing about the kernel version nor anythong about any application
<bird_> sudo adduser teri
<bekks> Mongo44: aptitude has known issues on multilib system.
<Guest13802> sudo cp ./<kernel version>/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: how is it easier?
<Guest13802> for that command
<milamber> ubululu: right, but if you want to be able to enable the drivers and restart while in a completely test environment, a full install to usb is (in my opinion) the easiest way. just running the livecd/iso will not allow you to do that
<Mongo44> Oh it just feels easier.
<Guest13802> how do I get the kernel version number from the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> bird_: cat /etc/passwd | grep teri
<jrib> Guest13802: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: how? You run the command and type ypur password for both then sit and watch. How is one easier in any way at all?
<ubululu> milamber, i guess i'll go for that, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: both involve the exact same input and you sit and watch the packages update
<bird_> that didnt do anything
<milamber> Grizzlee: when asked to explain something, repeating is not the recommended answer. what do you mean a program tv widget? something to watch tv on your computer? to stream media? to program tvs? what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: so exactly how is one easier than the other?
<Mongo44> I guess you stumped me.
<Guest13802> hello? does anyone know how to get the kernel version number? lsb something???
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: yes because I know what I'm talking about
<Guest13802> uname -a is for the whole computer I want it for a driver
<bekks> Guest13802: uname -r
<bekks> Guest13802: Same as yesterday.
<hitsujiTMO> bird_: can you pastebin the full output of: sudo adduser teri
<ActionParsnip> Guest13802: lsb_release -a ,shows the ubuntu version. uname -a will show the full kernel details.
<bird_> sure
<milamber> Guest13802: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> Guest13802: lsb_release will never show kernel versions
<Grizzlee> yes to show tv programm quickly on my computer^
<Guest13802> k thanks
<Grizzlee> ^^
<Grizzlee> do u now it?
<milamber> Grizzlee: myth?
<milamber> !mythbuntu | Grizzlee
<ubottu> Grizzlee: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<Mongo44> I still want ClamAV but I have to wait for netflix-destop to finish installing.
<Grizzlee> ok thx i see that
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue ,please
<KoreanZombie> Hey all, I've been trying to install different versions of Ubuntu/XUbuntu from a USB to another USB for 3 days now and I keep failing, I've tried google a lot and it has helped in most cases but I'm now kinda stuck without being able to find help. Can any of you guys help me out?
<ikonia> netflix on ubuntu.....
<MonkeyDust> KoreanZombie  what goes wrong
<Mongo44> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: yeah PPA with a hacked Wine. Far from perfect
<bird_> http://pastebin.com/6QJ6DqKh
<ikonia> what a total waste of time
<ActionParsnip> Ikonia: yeah. People seem to like installing it.
<ikonia> if you're paying for a service running a shoddy work around seems stupid
<ikonia> rather than using the supported options
<KoreanZombie> monkeydust alright, so I create an installation USB (with ISO file and that stuff via pendrive software) install it as normal, choose "Something else" and creates a ETX4 (or whatever it's called) for the 14GB of the other flash drive mounted to "/" and a swap of 1GB swap - I install it all and it completes.
<milamber> KoreanZombie: what is the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> bird_: you must put in the password for your (jared) account, not the new account
<ActionParsnip> Bird_: type your user pasword. You will not get any feedback
<hitsujiTMO> bird_: the sudo command allows you to gain super user priviledges, but it must confirm first that you are indeed you. this is whats asking for the password
<mezo_> If I burn ISO to CD, with Brasero disc burner, will it be bootable? There is no option to check anything
<KoreanZombie> monkeydust now when I reboot, if I don't change BIOS it obviously boots to the ISO usb and wants to install again, so I change in BIOS to the 16GB USB with the OS on it but its just stuck on a black screen with a "_" blinking, I've googled it and people say I should hit shift and get into grub
<daftykins> KoreanZombie: are you sure you don't want to just create a persistent live USB instead of install manually to it? you really don't want a swap partition on a flash drive either
<KoreanZombie> monkeydust but Grub does not appear, only when I boot on the ISO file usb
<dominiquenf> hello
<bird_> doh i feel dumb sorry
<hitsujiTMO> mezo_: if its a bootable iso then yes
<ImBob> i just installed 12.04 and it will not give me graphics when i use live cd i do a nomodset and it works how do i do a nomodset for a full install?
<KoreanZombie> hmm, not sure what that means exactly, I'm setting up a "headless" scrypt mining PC (if u know what that is)
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | imbob
<ubottu> imbob: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<KoreanZombie> monkeydust I honestly don't care how it's installed as long as it works and I can update drivers and get the programs necesarruy
<ActionParsnip> Imbob: hold shift at boot
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | KoreanZombie try this
<ubottu> KoreanZombie try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<KoreanZombie> yea I saw that on google, but I can't acces the grub thing when booting to the USB with the OS on it
<ImBob> ok thanks let me go look :)
<KoreanZombie> only when booting the installation USB
<manishjain> hello, I am getting a problem when i am trying to update the packages. I am giving the error message in the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6862893/ . please help.
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: use either left shift or esc to get up grub just after selecting the device to boot
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: disable the CD as a package source in /etc/apt/sources.list or Software Centre
<Mongo44> Yeah netflix-desktop ain't working.
<Guest13802> How do I get the kernel number for this? sudo cp ./<kernel version>/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
<KoreanZombie> nothing happens hitsuji, I can try again but I've tried so many times - I should just reboot to the USB with the OS installed and spam ESC/left shift from it starts?
<bekks> Guest13802: uname -r
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: thats the only solution for netflix in Linux
<bekks> Guest13802: Same as yesterday.
<Mongo44> I don't even know the path to netflix-desktop.
<bekks> Guest13802: If you want to know whats the name of "<kernel version>", then run: "ls -lha ."
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: you dont need to. If you log off then you can log in to the netflix desktop
<bekks> Guest13802: "<kernel version>" refers to a directory in your current directory.
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO I should just boot to the USB I installed it on and spam left shift or ESC, right?
<Mongo44> Log off?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: just like you don't know where ubuntu-desktop.desktop is, yet you use it
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: you have about 1 second after the bios/uefi finishes to get into grub. so spam from then
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: if you read above when I typed it first. Yes, log off
<KoreanZombie> kk, will try again
<Mongo44> I just rebooted. I want to find the location in My folder.
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO nope, goes instantly to the black screen with the blinking "_"
<manishjain> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Then i can still able to download the updates from ubuntu main server , right ?
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: log in to the netflix session and not the one you usually log into
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: that sounds like grub isn't installed then
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: yes, you kust removed the CD wjich you dont need as you have the web
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: did you install netflix in the VM?
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: try running boot-repair from the live cd
<Mongo44> No this is all about 12.04 LTS not Wheezy.
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: cool, just checking.
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO I don't have a live cd, I have a USB with the ISO file/image made with pendrivelinux
<Guest13802> does this look right?     sudo cp ./3.11.0-15-generic/wacom.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44 try this instead: https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/stable
<bekks> Guest13802: If the file ./3.11.0-15-generic/wacom.ko exists, yes.
<Guest13802> k thanks bekks
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: thats the livecd. is that whats not booting?
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO when I boot to that I can only choose "try ubuntu" "install" or "check for errors" (not exactly the way it reads, but pretty much)
<manishjain> ActionParsnip : ok. One thing more. If i want to install ubuntu along with windows then what to do ? As i have all the physical/logical partitions in my Harddisk. No Primary partition. ?
<milamber> KoreanZombie: http://fernhilllinuxproject.com/guidesandhowtos/installubuntutousbdrive.html
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: you can have all logical partitions if you want
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: boot that and use try ubuntu. install boot-repair and use that to repair the broken grub installtion
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO no that boots fine, and I've done the entire installation, it's just after installing and rebooting to the USB drive with the newly installed OS I can't get anywhere (including to GRUB)
<manishjain> ActionParnship :How ?
<milamber> KoreanZombie: i have successfully used that tutorial dozens of times
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: ubuntu will need 2 partitions
<KoreanZombie> milamber: I've followed that guide, it still happens
<manishjain> I dont want to format my harddisk.
<PatBateman> hi,
<ffff> so do i need upstart to use monit? or are they meant to be used mutually exclusive?
<PatBateman> is Gnom3 faster than Unity?
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: install windows to a portion of the space then install ubuntu to the free space
<jhutchins> manishjain: You don't have to format the whole disk, just make room for Linux and format that space.
<ActionParsnip> PatBateman: unity runs ontop of gnome3
<KoreanZombie> milamber: everything is fine for that entire guide, it's only AFTER doing it all and rebooting that I can't get anywhere
<PatBateman> ah
<ActionParsnip> PatBateman: unity doesnt replace gnome. Unity isnt a DE.
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: yes, boot that and use try ubuntu. install boot-repair and use that to repair the broken grub installation. It will repair the install of the  newly installed OS
<KoreanZombie> hitsujimoTMO: alrighty, thanks a lot for helping will do it right now
<hitsujiTMO> !boot-repair | KoreanZombie
<ActionParsnip> PatBateman: unity is nothing more than a plugin for compiz, like wobbly windows
<joptionpane> it shows the networks and connects to my AP but doesn't open anything...the "nm-tool" command shows "Connected" in the wlan0...the adapter is rtl8188ce but the module/driver loaded is rtl8192ce...should i try to load a different one?
<hitsujiTMO> !bootrepair | KoreanZombie
<PatBateman> ActionParsnip: any advice to speed up gui ?
<milamber> KoreanZombie: are you sure you are changing where the bootloader is being installed?
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: info on boot repair here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> PatBateman: install gnome-shell and ditch compiz. Or install a lighter DE like LXDE or XFCE
<milamber> KoreanZombie: the default is not correct
<ezrhino> o. Ubuntu still checks for updtes when i boot, even though i disabled from startup. How can i fix?
<PatBateman> nice, thanks
<milamber> KoreanZombie: which may be why you are having trouble with boot loaders
<KoreanZombie> milamber: no because it was already set on the USB where the OS needed to be
<manishjain> ActionParsnip: I have done that. but when i need to select the partition where i have to install the ubuntu then only the windows partition i am able to see. Not for the space that i have allocated for the linux. It comines with windows partion.
<hitsujiTMO> milamber: from what he described he indeed installed it to the wrong location
<KoreanZombie> milamber are u sure it's always like that?
<manishjain> and give me only two ntfs partition.
<milamber> KoreanZombie: yes, the default isn't correct
<ActionParsnip> manishjain: resize your NTFS in Windows to make free space
<KoreanZombie> milamber: I see, the default was set to the overall name of the USB drive I was installing to while the other option was the m"main partition"
<milamber> KoreanZombie: if you are using 2 usb drives make sure the correct one is selected
<KoreanZombie> I will reinstall it and try with the second option, man I'm hoping this is the reason!
<KoreanZombie> I am installing from one to another, the one I was installing from was not even listed tho
<PatBateman> can I choose xfce on install, or I have to install later and uninstall unity?
<PatBateman> dont remember
<milamber> KoreanZombie: okay, also from the terminal you can use the command df   to see what is mounted where
<hitsujiTMO> !xubuntu | PatBateman
<ubottu> PatBateman: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<manishjain> ActionParsnio: Actually I have gave some free space for linux. but i am not able to see that space at the time of installation . What to do ?
<milamber> PatBateman: if you xfce as the default, download xubuntu
<KoreanZombie> milamber: alright so I don't have to take out the drive I'm installing on and format it on my second PC, it will overwrite it right?
<PatBateman> thanks
<milamber> KoreanZombie: through the installation wizard you should be able to do that, yes
<KoreanZombie> milamber ok thanks a lot, I'm starting as we speak
<Mongo44> hitsujiTMO, I tried that still no dice.
<PatBateman> milamber: and I can set up my lamp dev environment to the same as orig. ubuntu?
<KoreanZombie> and I shouldn't create a swap when installing to a 16GB USB? just one "ext4" partition mounted to "/" ?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: if neither work then you're out of look, unless you want to run it in VM
<alazyworkaholic> Can a user of a local machine take control of a remote terminal session started through ssh?
<manishjain> ActionParsnip: Actually I have gave some free space for linux. but i am not able to see that space at the time of installation . What to do ?
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: a windows vm that is
<KoreanZombie> milamber do u know that?
<hitsujiTMO> manishjain: can you boot the live cd and pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<TJ-> manishjain: Is that because the disk already has *four* primary partitions? I've seen this with Windows OEM pre-installs alot recently
<milamber> KoreanZombie: swap is optional
<milamber> KoreanZombie: you can take it or leave it, it is just important that you use an ext3/4 file system
<KoreanZombie> it recommends it when trying to go forward but a guy just said in chat that I shouldnt have it when installing on a USB
<manishjain> TJ- No. Only Three partiton. one for windows os, one for linux and other for documents.
<KoreanZombie> milamber: alright, so ONE "ext4" partition mounted to "/" should be enough?
<hitsujiTMO> manishjain: can you boot the ubuntu live cd and pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<milamber> KoreanZombie: yes
<PatBateman> which one DE is the most mature and suggested to use?
<KoreanZombie> milamber awesome, I formatted it and made it just one, chose the other option for boot loader and I'm installing now!
<Mongo44> I wish I had asked you all before getting a Netflix free trial.
<hitsujiTMO> PatBateman: whichever suits your workflow the best
<MonkeyDust> KoreanZombie  separate /home is easier to upgrade or reinstall ubuntu
<Ozera> Can anyone tell me how to add a private key in ubuntu 12.04?
<manishjain> hitsujiTMO : Listen. I am not able to select the partition where i have to install linux although i have allocated the space. This is my problem.
<KoreanZombie> milamber: I just have one for now, but all I care about is getting up and running with new drivers and such..
<TJ-> manishjain: So, provide the results of the command that hitsujiTMO gave you, so we can figure it out
<hitsujiTMO> manishjain: don't allocate the space. leave the installer do that
<KoreanZombie> milamber: now when the installation is done and I hit reboot, should I then go into BIOS immidiately and change it to boot to the new USB I installed OS on or should it do this automaticly?
<zykotick9> TJ-: i'd guess your 4 primary is correct ;)
<bekks> !info alsa-base > bekks
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<manishjain> hitsujitTMO : the installer does not recongnise it . It gives two option 1. for remove the Windows and install the linux 2. others
<manishjain> i chose others.
<manishjain> then i was stuck ,
<KoreanZombie> milamber: I know it probably does not matter, I just wanna make sure the installation completes 100%, so I guess I can't go wrong by just letting it boot to whatever it wants (?)
<TJ-> zykotick9: Unless a partition has been 'allocated' for Linux, taking up the 'free' space, in which case the user would need to choose the "Something Else" partitioning option and manually assign that partition to "/"
<crahan_> #ljfsljfdsljflskdf
<hitsujiTMO> manishjain: boot to the live cd and pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l                   so we can see whats going on
<manishjain> Ok. hitsujiTMO, TJ-
<milamber> KoreanZombie: what do you mean? to whatever it wants?
<milamber> KoreanZombie: if the install completes, remove the installation usb and boot to the full install usb
<KoreanZombie> milamber: so just remove it when I see it's done, then press reboot and pull it out fast so it can't boot back to it? (technically BIOS is set to boot to the installation USB and not the one I'm installing on)
<Mongo44> Anyone subscribed to the Blaze TV and watch on the computer?
<rooisto47> Hello everyone, I installed SCIM to type in "pinyin" with my keyboard following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739868 but I don't get "zh-pinyin" All I can see is "English/keyboard" "Other - RAW CODE" "Other - English/European"
<milamber> KoreanZombie: shut down, remove install usb, turn computing machine back on, go into bios, select permanent install usb
<KoreanZombie> milamber, alright thanks!
<iam> I recently installed Xubuntu 13.10 on my netbook, but my internet isn't working on it.
<iam> Does anyone know what the problem is?
<hitsujiTMO> iam: wireless or wired?
<iam> hitsujiTMO, wireless
<ianorlin> iam what kind of wirless card if is built in try lspci to find out or lsusb if it is a usb card
<Ozera> Does anyone know how to add a x.509 cert in ubuntu?
<iam> ianorlin, i just got a bunch of text back from those commands, what exactly am i looking for?
<hitsujiTMO> iam and is the wireless working or just not the internet?
<iam> hitsujiTMO, i'm pretty sure it's just the wireless, although i haven't tried wired connection yet
<RedHawk> iam: Try the wired, make sure its not a problem with the connection to your ISP.
<Guest95548> ciao
<iam> RedHawk, i don't really know how to do wired though...
<iam> :S
<ActionParsnip> Iam: sudo lshw -C network ,will tell you the wireless chip
<ianorlin> iam it could be like 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<RedHawk> iam: plug it in...it will be automatic
<ActionParsnip> Iam: to 'do wired' connect an Ethernet cable between your system and your router and reboot. Done
<iam> ActionParsnip, i got PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> Iam: same as in windows....
<iam> i know, i but i don't have a cable
<ActionParsnip> Iam: your PCI bus is slow, give it a while
<iam> actually i do have a cable
<hitsujiTMO> iam: lspci -nn | grep Network | grep -o '\[....:....\]'
 * iam goes looking
<ActionParsnip> Iam: then why say you didnt know, now you say you do....
<iam> ActionParsnip, ok. it's done, what do i look for
<RedHawk> ActionParsnip: if you reboot for a networking issue....we need to have a talk! :D
<ActionParsnip> Iam: the product line for the wireless
<aleo> Hi, I have a question. when I used wget -r http://example.com/some/foo then it downloads all the files starting from dir some. But I only want files in foo dir. what should I use?
<ActionParsnip> Redhawk: the user is clearly new. It makes life easier
<iam> ActionParsnip, i didn't know where to connect it to
<ActionParsnip> Iam: the hole it connects to. It will only fit in one
<iam> ActionParsnip, :P, there are to production lines
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  i had to go out and talk to a parent of one of my students. If I recall you were saying the Wifi issues in 12.0.4.03 are not resolved or not resolved easily
<ActionParsnip> Iam: what is the product line of the wireless?
<ActionParsnip> Iam: then either
<iam> ActionParsnip, they both say network
<RedHawk> Seriously LMAO
<homedefense> is there anyone available ot private message me and give me some advice on installing packages with unresolved dependancies under the ubuntu software center.  besides independantly searching out each indevidual one
<ActionParsnip> Iam: ok what are the product lines for both?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: the bug appears to be unresolved atm. Not seeing any suggestions for a fix.
<ActionParsnip> Redhawk: remeber the target audience of Ubuntu....
<iam> ActionParsnip, RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller | is the first one
<ActionParsnip> homedefense: what is the output of: sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -a
<RedHawk> ActionParsnip: I know.....I just cant help it.
<ActionParsnip> Iam: see how that says "Ethernet" guess what connector that is?
<iam> ActionParsnip, BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY is the second
<ActionParsnip> homedefense: use http://pastie.org or similar to host
<RedHawk> oooo, Broadcom.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | iam
<ubottu> iam: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  and the bug is what exactly?with certain wifi hardware or just wifi as a whole? just curious cause it connects but like i said you basically need to be sitting on the router to do so
<iam> c:
<adalberto> hi
<ActionParsnip> Iam: they are the cheapest and easiest to setup (short of working out of the box)
<adalberto> I have a problem
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: with the driver for your wifi chipset. It appears to have show stopping issues post kernel 3.5 (and maybe earlier) that are not fixed
<ActionParsnip> Iam: did you not know that wired connections use an Ethernet cable?
<homedefense> actionparsnip http://pastie.org/8692050
<iam> ActionParsnip, not really...
<iam> i mostly use wireless, and my dad sets it u
<iam> p
<iam> so i am very new to this
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: at least i couldn't find any fixes in the bug reports and all bug reports are still unresolved
<ActionParsnip> Iam: well, you learned something new today :-)
<iam> :D
 * iam goes to look for cable
<RedHawk> iam: ActionParsnip And I think I know the issue...
<iam> RedHawk, what's the issue
<adalberto> I want to share folders between windows xp and ubuntu 13.10 using my hostname whith samba, but when I try to do it it ask me for a password that I don't know, when I do it using my ip address it works excellent...
<ActionParsnip> homedefense: ok, run: sudo apt-get upgrade ,what is the output please?
<RedHawk> ActionParsnip: you porbably just need to walk him through a wireless connection setup and have him enter the password for the router
<pip__> ha! samba - bane of my sunday
<homedefense> actionparsnip I have 9 pending
<RedHawk> iam: do you know the password for your wireless connection?
<iam> RedHawk, yes
<hitsujiTMO> adalberto: are the folders being shared from windows?
<iam> i'm on my wireless connection with my laptop right now
<RedHawk> iam: have you entered it in to the wireless connection menu?
<adalberto> No, from ubuntu to windows
<iam> RedHawk, no connections are showing
<adalberto> I can access the using the ubuntu ip address
<iam> RedHawk, on this laptop, there's a list of them, but on the netbook there are none
<adalberto> But using the ubuntu hostname it ask me for a password
<iam> RedHawk, networking is enabled too
<ActionParsnip> homedefense: yes. What is the output of the upgrade command
<ActionParsnip> adalberto: run: gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<RedHawk> iam: thats a little disconcerting.
<iam> RedHawk, is there a way to see if it's actually working, a command that lists wireless networks
<adalberto> ActionParsnip: it opens a blank file...
<ActionParsnip> adalberto: change: send host-name "<hostname>" , to send host-name "the actual hostname of the system";
<pip__> hi again, I've now got permission denied when trying to mount my samba share, anybody got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> adalberto: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<pip__> 13.10 64 bit, clean install, smbpasswd & smbuser freshly made
<adalberto> ActionParsnip: ¿from windows?
<daftykins> pip__: so did you use smbpasswd to set the password for your user first?
<RedHawk> iam: here is a page with a walkthrough. http://askubuntu.com/questions/80402/broadcom-bcm4312-not-working
<daftykins> ah
<pip__> daftykins: before what?
<daftykins> well, trying.
<daftykins> pip__: also are you testing with smbclient?
<iam> RedHawk, thanks :)
<adalberto> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<pip__> daftykins: yes, & yes.  perhaps I should set the share up again, the folder I mean
<RedHawk> iam: no, keep in mind, you will need to plug into the wired connection to get internet to get the workaround working.
<RedHawk> NP...
<pip__> daftykins: actually, smbclient is cli yes?
<ActionParsnip> adalberto: its an ubuntu default file
<pip__> daftykins: if so I could probably do with the syntax again
<daftykins> pip__: since you created it inside /media, are you sure you actually have rights on it, as your user?
<ActionParsnip> RedHawk: the broadcom files are on the install cd too. Read the broadcom guide
<adalberto> ActionParsnip: I don't understand what do you mean...
<pip__> daftykins: erm, no..........
<daftykins> pip__: it is CLI yes, "smbclient \\IP address\sharename -u username"
<ActionParsnip> adalberto: its a file in ubuntu. Makes the system send the hostname to the dhcp server
<adalberto> So...
<adalberto> ActionParsnip:  What can I do...?
<adalberto> ActionParsnip: ls /etc/dhcp3
<adalberto> dhclient-enter-hooks.d
<pip__> daftykins: smbclient returns an error, but I need to sort this ownership thing out I think
<Mongo44> I think I am going to reinstall my OS. Is Ubuntu 14.04 out yet?
<pip__> daftykins: the folder's on a second hdd, can I make the mountpoint elsewhere?
<pip__> daftykins: would that even help?
<KoreanZombie> milamber you still here?
<Kirill> всем привет
<hitsujiTMO> Mongo44: no its not
<Mongo44> I might just go with Wheezy it is more stable anyway.
<KoreanZombie> milamber: I did it all as you said and I'm STILL stuck at black screen with blinking "_" and spamming left shift STILL does nothing :(
<daftykins> pip__: just run this: "sudo chown yourusername: /path/to/your/share/path"
<zykotick9> pip__: is it a FAT/NTFS formatted parition?  if so, daftykins command above won't help...
<pip__> ext4
<zykotick9> pip__: k, just checkin'
<pip__> lol np
<pip__> daftykins: aww man - permission denied
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  how can i alter the desktop on (reg) ubuntu 12.0.4.03 to edubuntu 12.04.03 I downloaded all the updates to change it to edubuntu but dekstop, etc is still reg ubuntu flavor.
<pip__> daftykins: but I think I can change the group too
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: log off then log on to the xfce or edubuntu session
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: at the login screen(lightdm) you can choose the session type
<adalberto> Well I gotta go... Sorry, you can help later
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  i finally got net connectivity for the laptop in question with wifi issues (ethernet connected it to my mac) Still interested in seeing the print out of the lpsci, etc command?
<pip__> daftykins: the chown changed some stuff, & I changed the group in the permissions tab to sambashare, but still no dice
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: you gave me the important info that i needed to identify it
<ActionParsnip> Mongo44: obviously....
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok just wanted to make sure before i restart and lose that info. here is something that i found, not sure if it applies to my situation, though
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863304/
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  the only options i seem to have are GNome Classic, Gnome Classic (No effects) Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D. Perhaps I am looking in the wrong place...
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: that user is using a much older kernel. It's worth a shot at least
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: hey, appparently the thing that I thought was causing the issue (setting boot device) was not it, now you said I should boot in the "try ubuntu without installing" via the installing USB I'm using, and do "!boot-repair" I'm not sure what u mean but I tried writing it in terminal and it said "event not found"
<rustuptwist> !ubuntu 2d
<rustuptwist> !gnome classic
<rustuptwist> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<rustuptwist> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair this is the info you need
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO thank you, I will look into that
<daftykins> pip__: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show exactly what errors you're getting when trying to do things?
<tux_1> Is there a top like command to monitor graphics cards?
<rustuptwist> anyone used or using uberstudent  and can speak on its merits or lack thereof
<hyprvx> Hello, I'm running xubuntu 13.10 saucy and my WiFi connections drop for no real reason
<MonkeyDust> rustuptwist  not in this channel
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: Alright, so I followed the link you provided, got the Boot Repair downloaded, ran the "recommended repair" and I got "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating an EFI partition (FTA32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag) Do you want to continue?" - Now I'm not sure what that means, but I'm fairly sure I should press "Yes" and continue, I just w
<KoreanZombie> ..be the key to what's wrong.
<pip__> my cap's burned out with this - I'll try again tomorrow
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: choose no.
<pip__> g'nite folks
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO alright
<KoreanZombie> operation is aborded.
<hyprvx> I connect to a wifi network, and then a few minutes later it says "You are disconnected" and there's no wifi networks available
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: reinstall again, but choose legacy boot/bios boot/csm boot
<zykotick9> hyprvx: broadcom?
<hyprvx> zykotick9: I believe it's an atheros, how can I verify?
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: That's something I choose when doing the partitioning after pressing "Something else", right?
<zykotick9> hyprvx: hummm.  confirm with "lspci | grep -i net" or "lspci | grep -i wire" perhaps... lsusb if it's USB
<Ozera> could anyone help with this: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1wtvy4/x509_client_certificate/ ?
<hyprvx> Qualcomm Atheros AR928X PCI-E adapter, zykotick9
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: or wait, is that something in the bios?
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: yup
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: edit -> preferences -> advanced -> certificates -> import
<zykotick9> hyprvx: sorry, i got nothin' to suggest... best of luck!
<hyprvx> anyone else? an atheros wireless chipset keeps dropping wifi connections
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, I know that. I specified in the thread the thread I knew that
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, my question was what to do with the information i was given in the text file
<hellbutt> Problem: Flash on YouTube only /sometimes/ works on Chromium Version 31.0.1650.63 Ubuntu 12.04 (31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~20131204.1)
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: alright, so its the order in which it should boot I'm guessing? Legacy boot being the installation USB with Iso file/image? or what are those three exactly? I can only choose the two USB's (the one I'm installing FROM and the one I'm installing TO - sometimes there's both a "normal" version and one with "UEFI" in front but it seems random how many there are)
<hellbutt> Often, it fails and displays "This video is currently unavailable"
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: you want to disable uefi boot for it essentially
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, so do you have any idea about it?
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: the text file is the cert. you're importing that into firefox
<lickalott> gents, before I boot into gparted is there a way to remove/delete all existing partitions on a disk with fdisk or parted?  Everytime I've tried (4 free) it only lets me do a single partition which only leaves me with 75% of the disk
<KoreanZombie> ok, I will look for that
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: So if I manage to disable UEFI, that was the problem and it should theoritically work after another reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: yes. UEFI aint the best for doing an install on a removable drive
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: alright, thank you very much weird this is not mentioned in any of the guides I've tried following
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: UEFI is still relatively new and installing to usb isn't don't a lot so it would be missing
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, well, there is other non-related information in the same file. So I have to take that information and save it in a different file. Do I copy/paste everything (the cert-blahlah.pem and the --begin cert-- word words --end cert--) into a new file?
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: Ah I see, I guess my mobo was "too new" for me :P
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, if so, what file extension do  use
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: try first to grab the file as is. it may pickup the cert info as is. alto some software are very sensitive when it comes to handling certs. .pem is grand for an extention, it doesn't really matter, you'll prob just need to choose "All files" when importing. if not, pull --being-- to --end-- into a file, make sure there is 1 and only 1 retutn character after --end-- and none before --begin-- and then try importing that
<KoreanZombie> HitsujiTMO: hmm do you think it's under "Boot Device Control" which was set to "UEFI and Legacy OpROM" and I need to change this to "Legacy OpROM only" or is this something else entirely?
<hitsujiTMO> KoreanZombie: its different from manufacturer to manufacturer, but that does sound like the correct setting
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: alright, I thought so aswell. Will save changes, reboot and see what happens
<neredsenvy> I have dual monitors and sticky edges off however everytime my mouse croses from one screen to the other it gets stuck and i have to move out and in to the first monitor again.
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  your question being...?µ
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, what file extension do i save the --begin-- to --end--
<KoreanZombie> hiitsujiTMO: Alright, now it only recognized non-UEFI and I have begun another reinstallation. If this one is actually succesfull I will be over the moon! Thanks a lot for all your help so far!
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: .pem or whatever. it doesn't matter
<cuddylier> How would I know when my server box runs out of RAM by looking at the system log?
<guntbert> cuddylier: look at the output of   free
<cuddylier> guntbert No, when when looking at the system log after it crashed.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: it it runs out of RAM physical + virtual you'll see a truckload of crash dumps followed by a system reboot
<cuddylier> I can paste one here if you like
<guntbert> cuddylier: ah you said system logs - there you will find it only very late
<guntbert> !paste | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cuddylier> Yeah, I'm not that silly :P
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, FF -> Edit -> Preferences-> advanced -> View Certificates -> Your Certificates -> import:    I can't see the .pem i saved
<cuddylier> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863559/
<Ozera> o nvm
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: change to "all files" as i said earlier
<cuddylier> Previous to that log it was just showing my cronjob
<Ozera> yea
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: id install nagios and have it email when the ram is low
<manikanta> hello
<manikanta> I have a doubt
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, "please enter the password that was used to create this certificate backup", um how am i supposed to know that
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: hve you a syslog from before it restarted?
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: you should be supplied with it
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: try a blank password if you weren't
<manikanta> I just want to know where the user id's and salt values are stored :? I know they are stored in file , but where will it be ?
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, I was given AWS info, the cert-wordswords.pem thing (what is that anyway), the --begin cert-- to --end cert-- thing, and a private key
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Yes
<guntbert> xmetal: cuddylier thats the wrong one - thats from after the reboot
<cuddylier> I believe part of that log is before and after
<cuddylier> Ah
<cuddylier> Ahh yes
<hitsujiTMO> manikanta: stored in the dank dark merky shadow of the linux file system
<cuddylier> There seems to be a big gap in timings..
<guntbert> cuddylier: I din't see any
<manikanta> /etc/shadow ??
<manikanta> is it correct ?
<lickalott> this is what I get after I run through fdisk (this is a 750GB drive)   /dev/sdb1    688G    198M   653G    (Size   Used   Avail)
<hitsujiTMO> manikanta: exactly
<lickalott> it still shows 3 "free" partitions but fdisk won't kill them
<cuddylier> guntbert I mean in the files I have
<cuddylier> The box restarted two hours ago and its timezone is GMT -8
<manikanta>  manikanta:$6$j8xyhThw$PVd9LiKMDdEpjqdYHx.szcu7ZlsBUXL83rpH1EW3ADix6ShEmX/OFh4C8vgIl85PwOh2n0aT4ZtjGFwP8HqZg1:16094:0:99999:7:::
<manikanta> what does this line tell us ?
<jrib> manikanta: yeah, you really shouldn't paste hashes here like that
<guntbert> manikanta: posting the contents of /etc/shadow is *never* a good idea
<manikanta> like what is the pattern followed there ?
<jrib> manikanta: man 5 shadow
<hitsujiTMO> manikanta: its detailed in: man shadow
<manikanta> okay :)
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, what is the cert-wordswords.pem thing?
<TJ-> manikanta: "man shadow"
<guntbert> manikanta: you should probably change your password now
<manikanta> sure !
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: a certificate
<manikanta> is there a way to decrypt that hash value ?
<TJ-> manikanta: No, not decryption, but it could be compared against rainbow tables if the salt is known
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: .pem Defined in RFC's 1421 through 1424, this is a container format that may include just the public certificate (such as with Apache installs, and CA certificate files /etc/ssl/certs), or may include an entire certificate chain including public key, private key, and root certificates. The name is from Privacy Enhanced Email, a failed method for secure email but the container format it used lives on.
<hitsujiTMO> manikanta: brute force
<manikanta> how to know salt ?
<guntbert> TJ-: the salt IS known, it's part of the entry
<TJ-> guntbert: precisely :)
<manikanta> where is it , is it in that line ?
<guntbert> manikanta: man shadow :-))
<cowbacon> manikanta: if thats your user and you use the same password anywhere else you need to change it right now everywhere
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, so am I supposed to save the --begin-- to --end-- part in a .pem file and save it in /etc/ssl/certs?
<gry> hi, how do I update /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt ? I get error "error: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none while accessing <an URL here>". ca-certificate package is already a latest version, but it's 2011. I'm on 12.04
<gry> what is TMO?
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: no. thats for a specific use of a differend kind of cert. to import it info firefox do as i said earlier
<Merandus> hello, i have a ubuntu 13.1 server. can i update it to 14.4 alpha?
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, ah. Hm, it didn't work for just entering a blank pw
<bekks> Merandus: Is it a production server?
<hitsujiTMO> Ozera: then you need to find out what the password is. check the companies faq for info
<Merandus> bekks: no, it's my personal server, i use it to learn things.
<Ozera> hitsujiTMO, okay
<marix_> hello , newbie here , need few tips for wifi
<sugnuiu> !lista
<ubottu> sugnuiu: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sugnuiu> !list
<gry> sugnuiu, ciao
<lickalott> ok, scratch the format thing.  I'll figure that out on my own.    I just installed the latest nvidia driver package for my video card rebooted and settings still shows "unknown" for Graphics.  Is there something else I need to do?
<marix_> ciao , mi serve aiuto
<lickalott> it registered itself with X
<marix_> ciao , mi serve aiuto  ,need help please ;D
<gry> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gry> marix_: although what's up with wifi?
<mdbrim> who wants to help a newb setup x11vnc on a headless setup? i've spent 2 straight days on google and nothing has helped!
<marix_> hello , i installed ubuntu lst one from original site , on a old hp , all was good but i cant install wifi usb stick ... tried few thing from google but nothing
<kreuger> Hey guys, I can't log into my desktop because I think of some corrupt user settings. Can I create a new user via live cd and use that to login?
<marix_> con u contact me in private for help please . wont get u too much time
<guntbert> marix_: keep support in the channel please
<marix_> ok
<Ozera> What is the difference in the ip address google tells me and the ipaddress I look up in my terminal?
<marix_> so , ubuntio doest recognize internal wifi , and i cant reach any System > Administation > Hardware Drivers window ..there is none
<jamesd> Ozera: your desktop may be behind one or more firwalls that are doing NAT...
<Ozera> jamesd, NAT?
<guntbert> kreuger: not directly, you need to chmod into the system with a few steps for preparation
<Ozera> jamesd, so if someone asks why my ipaddress is should I tell them what google says it is or what it says in my terminal
<jamesd> Ozera: network address translation... it aloows many hosts to share a single ip address and provides some security as well
<kreuger> guntbert, would you mind showing me how?
<jamesd> Ozera: is your ip address on the host like  10.x.x.x  or 172.16.x.x or 192.168.x.x
<jamesd> replace x with any number between 1 and 255
<guntbert> kreuger: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery please
<kreuger> guntbert, awesome, thanks
<guntbert> kreuger: but it would be easier to create a new use from CLI
<guntbert> *user
<kreuger> I cant get in at all, but I have no issue using cli
<ezrhino> hello. I have disabled checking for update from startup menu but it still checks on boot. Any ideas?
<marix_>  anyone can tell me how to reack window for devices in ubuntu 13.10
<guntbert> kreuger: in CLI type    sudo adduser <the newone> ; sudo adduser <thenewone> sudo
<xxx> Hello!
<KoreanZombie> hitsujiTMO: omfg it worked! Finally! After 3 days and ~25 hours of actively trying to install different ubuntu/linux versions, you solved the rubix cube and made it work. I hope all kinds of good karma comes your way, have a wonderful day!
<hj2007> hi, can anyone please help me increasing the ulimit from 10k to 40k. I've tried every measure as given on forums but it's not working. Here is the detailed problem http://superuser.com/questions/710476/how-to-increase-maximum-file-open-limit-ulimit-in-ubuntu
<ulkesh> hj2007: read through http://posidev.com/blog/2009/06/04/set-ulimit-parameters-on-ubuntu/  and then reboot
<ulkesh> hj2007: i mean after doing what it says, reboot then it should take effect, i've used that guide a few times and it's worked
<hj2007> ulkesh: I've already seen that blog and followed what it said, but it is not helping
<hj2007> ulkesh: please check the SO link that I have provided. I'm stuck at 10000 limit
<ulkesh> hj2007: you say in your link that you added the session required pam_limits.so to /etc/pam.d/su but the link i gave you says to do it in  /etc/pam.d/common-session
<hj2007> ulkesh: even "/etc/pam.d/common-session" file in my system has "session required pam_limits.so"
<ulkesh> hj2007: and you've rebooted?
<hj2007> ulkesh: yes
<ulkesh> hj2007: yeah then i'm at a loss, i've always had it work by following that link's instructions
<ulkesh> hj2007: sorry :(
<hj2007> ulkesh: oh ok, btw thanks for the help
<ulkesh> hj2007: maybe double check that you don't have something setting the ulimit in ~/.bashrc /etc/profile or ~/.bash_profile
<ulkesh> hj2007: sadly i'm not much help on this one :( hope you get it working soon!
<hj2007> ulkesh: bingo, you are right "/etc/profile" had the issue. thank you so much :)
<ulkesh> hj2007: oh cool!  most welcome, glad that's all it was
<hj2007> ulkesh: hopefully, let me restart :)
<mikodo> Hi, Quick Question. I need to move my home partition (Ubuntu 10.04), to a supported one. I would like it to be Xubuntu 12.04 for now. Would the "dot" filesbe compatible from Ubuntu to Xubuntu in my seperate home partition, or would it be best to stick with Ubuntu 12.04 because of that/?
<ikonia> mikodo: delete them
<mikodo> Oh it is  the Desktop version of Ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> yes I read what you said
<mikodo> ikonia, Thanks!
<ianorlin> but can't there be irc logs in dot files you may want to keep
<ikonia> they would be in the irc clients logs directory, not configuration
<ianorlin> yes which for weechat is ~/.weechat/logs
<ikonia> right, so "logs" directory, applying common sense eg: keep anythin gyou want
<Nodgic> Hi
<Nodgic> What are some good free antivirus/malware software for linux?
<rww> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Nodgic> Well i kinda suspected that but someone mentioned to me that there is malware for linux because a lot of servers run linux
<ikonia> ignore anything that person ever tells you again then
<Nodgic> alright
<daftykins> malware will always exist, but likely it will come in forms that are very different to what you expect
<daftykins> for example, a Linux web server could spread infections, but it may not be infected itself
<Nodgic> ah right
<Nodgic> i guess im safe then
<ikonia> you're as safe as you make it
<BoxsDown> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on a friends computer 5 days ago then got the flu. apparently every since i left, wifi has been down for him. looking at syslog i see a bunch of errors about rt2500 failing to enter state 4
<BoxsDown> any idea why wifi is not working/how to fix?
<ikonia> kernel change and incompatible 3rd party driver
<ikonia> (at a guess)
<lickalott> you could try enabling the proposed repositories (software center > edit > software sources > updates) then try an update and/or upgrade
<BoxsDown> its a native driver that is supposed to work out of the box
<ikonia> lickalott: why ?
<ikonia> lickalott: why do such a stupid random thing ?
<BoxsDown> because there might be a fix
<ikonia> BoxsDown: I think you need to get the exact errors
<ikonia> BoxsDown: why not reboot into a fedora CD...that may fix it too...it won't be it's just random
<BoxsDown> give me some time to get a text file out of that computer and pastebinit
<lickalott> its worked for nvidia drivers in the past ikonia
<lickalott> just trying to help
<ikonia> lickalott: then you are very lucky many other things didn't break
<BoxsDown> i havent had any problem with the proposed repository
<BoxsDown> but without internet it will do nothing
<lickalott> my understanding was that this was defaulted in 12.10 but those still running 12.04 needed to enable it for specific driver sets.
<s0u][ight> hey, what happened to ubuntu for android?
<ikonia> s0u][ight: dead
<lickalott> i could be a complete retard also....  I think Obama is an alien cause that's what I read on the internet
<popey> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> popey: educate then
<popey> s0u][ight: it's still under development, but hasn't been released yet
<wes_> i have a question.  is ubuntu server just normal ubuntu without X?
<s0u][ight> popey: where can I find additional information?
<bekks> wes_: Basically yes.
<popey> s0u][ight: only what's on ubuntu.com, it's currently being demonstrated to carriers / handset manufacturers I believe.
<wes_> if i remove xorg will that remove unity?
<bekks> wes_: Yes.
<s0u][ight> oh, I wish i could use my tablet as a desktop, i have a keyboard and mouse attached already
<wes_> ss0][ight: what kind of tablet is it?
<BoxsDown> why cant you?
<jamesd> s0u][ight: 1. i would miss my 27" monitors, or #2.. i would look wierd carrying around a 27" tablet, people would be asking is that an iphone 7 or something.
<BoxsDown> okay here is a sample of my syslog: http://pastebin.com/FAWJixqt
<s0u][ight> jamesd: i have a nexus 7, ever since i got it, it replaced my netbook, it is way better in terms of  performance, battery life and much more, and i am used  to small displays
<BoxsDown> a lot of third world countries are using Anfroid as a desktop OS
<BoxsDown> Android*
<wes_> what are you wantingto do with it?
<BoxsDown> looking at that error, can anyone venture a guess as to how to get wifi working again? please i dont want to re-install again. this box has been formatted like 20 times in the past year
<Anomylous> what is the error?
<BoxsDown> http://pastebin.com/FAWJixqt
<ActionParsnip> BoxsDown: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<BoxsDown> lets find out
<BoxsDown> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<BoxsDown> is what i got in return
<MonkeyDust> 13.04 is !eol
<BoxsDown> i have never been able to connect to wifi using 13.10 (on any of my wifi cards)
<ActionParsnip> Boxsdown: raring is no longer supported in any way
<BoxsDown> it refuses to connect, keeps telling me the password to connect to the AP is wrong
<MegaDrive> hello
<MegaDrive> where can i seek help regarding 3g modems and linux
<BoxsDown> so can you help me with getting wifi working in 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> Boxsdown: try 12.04 which is LTS. You could even install Trusty which is LTS and released in April 2014
<MegaDrive> is there any applications that will show more indepth information
<BoxsDown> MegaDrive:  this place is a good start. what do you need help with specifically?
<Anomylous> what 3g modem is it?
<Fevix> Hello, my mother needs help with Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. She purchased and installed a game through the Ubuntu Software Center, but it does not show up in the pane on the left, nor does the computer find it when she searches for it using the search pane.
<SN3> hello
<MegaDrive> oh everything is working, just want a applet or a term or something that provides more information, regarding signal
<ActionParsnip> Megadrive: run: lsusb ,use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<MegaDrive> its a mobi modem
<MegaDrive> in my elitebook
<MegaDrive> works fine
<FloodBot1> MegaDrive: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoxsDown> gobi?
<MegaDrive> yes its a hp 3g modem
<ActionParsnip> Fevix: can you run it from ALT+F2
<MegaDrive> let me get its name
<MegaDrive> 2 tits
<Anomylous> whos mom needid help?
<MegaDrive> ticks
<Fevix> Mine
<ActionParsnip> MegaDrive: the ID will help you find guides
<Anomylous> what is the name of the game?
<Anomylous> ?
<MonkeyDust> Anomylous  sure you're in the right channel?
<Fevix> Don't know. Haven't asked. She's on the phone with me.
<MegaDrive> i will use the usb id
<MegaDrive> :)
<BoxsDown> it would be helpful to know what app we are working with
<MegaDrive> i want to send and receive sms's with it
<Fevix> She just told me she gets "SOft reset failed" whenever it wakes up from sleep, and it takes ~5 mins to wake to show that
<MegaDrive> and see more in depth signal strength
<Anomylous> monkeydust: what are you saying?
<MegaDrive> in db's if possible
<BoxsDown> its having problems with power management, i'd disable sleep for now
<DougsTech> sepeck, My Skype random freezes (gray screen), while it's frozen it uses around the 100% of my CPU (htop). What could be the problem? Also, sometimes it unfreezes after a period, but sometimes its like forever. Running Ubuntu 13.10. It doesn't crash, just freezes..
<zophy> why ?
<shutch> hi all. trying to install 13.10 in a virtualbox vm and getting an error: Sorry Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error /usr/bin/compiz
<DougsTech> zophy, yo yo
<zophy> 13.10 runs for me
<Anomylous> shutch: try goving your vm  ore VRAM
<zophy> DougsTech, hello !!
<ActionParsnip> DougsTech: if you make a new Ubuntu user, is it the same there?
<shutch> Anomylous: how much? already at 1280mb
<DougsTech> zophy, too bad the ise didn't work
<Anomylous> no, video ram.  and enable 3d acceleration
<zophy> if i don't get banned or quieted everyday i don't feel well :)
<ActionParsnip> shutch: sounds like you are trying to install Raring....
<DougsTech> zophy, lol
<Sia-> with ubuntu 13.10 the laptop doesn't suspend if i clode Lid it?
<Sia-> what did you change again?
<haemus> how can I get the word count of the date file in the term?
<yeats> haemus: 'wc'
<ActionParsnip> Haemus: man wc
<ActionParsnip> haemus: wc -w file
<Fevix> Update: The game seems to have vanished from the Software Center. Sukaro. It's telling her she needs to buy it again, though she already has.
<haemus> yeah, but I just wasnt sure where this date file is even at
<haemus> wc -w date, wont work
<ActionParsnip> date | wc - w ,perhaps
<profligacy> http://play.typeracer.com/?rt=vbm1ikq2qt23
<haemus> ok that worked, i was trying wc | date -.-
<haemus> ty! < linux noob
<shutch> ActionParsnip: 13.10
<Fevix> Update again: She found the installer, though she swears she already installed it. She's going to install it, I'll wait here in case she has more problems.
<ActionParsnip> Shutch: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<shutch> ActionParsnip: yea
<haemus> cat file1 < file2, cat file1 << file2, does the first one overwrite, and the second one append?
<shutch> Anomylous: yep, gave it 64MB of video ram, all good
<ActionParsnip> haemus: ive used the redirection the other way. If you want to write to a file then work to the right
<haemus> yeah just noticed, that was a typo
<zykotick9> haemus: i think you mean "file > file2" and "file >> file2", the latter will append
<haemus> yeah thats what I meant, ty
<ActionParsnip> Or you can use tee :-)
<ActionParsnip> echo "text" | tee file ,to overwrite. echo "text" | tee -a file ,to add
<ubuntunewserver> I am trying to set up a new computer and having problems with the wifi. I used 12.04 LTS server CD and then added the desktop gnome client. I can connect to my wifi rounter, but I cannot get the internet
<lickalott> I have a GeForce 9600M (nvidia) discrete graphics chip.  i just loaded the nvidia drivers and my ONLY resolution option was 800x600.  i installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings then ran nvidia-xconfig.  now I can only choose from 1280x720 and 800x600.  Neither of which I want.  What do i need to do to get more resolution options?  btw: I've added "ModeValidation" "AllowNinEdidModes" to the xorg.conf.
<lickalott> *"AllowNonEdidModes"
<ubuntunewserver> the wifi displays as connected but the browser will not load
<ActionParsnip> lickalott: did you install bumblebee?
<lickalott> never heard of it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Merandus> I'm going to add ubuntu 14.4 repos to my installation. is there any good back up solutions for the system? so i could recover if things break
<rww> !info duplicity
<ubottu> duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.21-0ubuntu4.1 (saucy), package size 219 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<rww> reinstall plus that ^
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Merandus
<ubottu> Merandus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aftermath> hey guys, can i connect to irc.freenode.net from here? :)
<lickalott> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 229 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<rww> aftermath: you're currently on freenode
<aftermath> rww: oh,thanks, :]
<ActionParsnip> aftermath: this channel is on freenode
<MasterOfDisaster> ubuntunewserver: sharing the output of 'ip a sh' and 'ip r' might help
<MasterOfDisaster> ubuntunewserver: via paste.ubuntu.com of course :D
<Merandus> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<ubuntunewserver> ActionParsnip: it keeps displaying 64kytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=xx time = xx.x ms
<aftermath> ActionParsnip: how can i connect to other # ?
<spearhead> aftermath /join #channel_name
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: try: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null ,then retry the web
<ActionParsnip> aftermath: type: /join #channelname
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: does it connect now?
<ubuntunewserver> ip r output: defaults via 192.168.1.254 dev wlan0 proto static /n 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0 scope link metric 1000 /n 192.168.1.0/24 wlan proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.253 metric 2
<Aossi> ok so i need some help
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: details please
<spearhead> Aossi, what can we help you with?
<Aossi> i want to put ubuntu on my laptop my friends use ubuntu saddly none of them can help me with this
<Aossi> ive been all over the ubuntu site
<Aossi> i got the ubuntu iso i need and im trying to put it on my usb drive to be a boot disk but power iso doesnt like it
<ActionParsnip> Aosi: download the ISO and burn it as slowly as possible, or use unetbootin to put it on a USB stick etc. Then boot to the device
<Aossi> i tried doing arch linux but all i got was this graphics issue
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: you dont need poweriso
<spearhead> Aossi, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ubuntunewserver> ActionParsnip: thanks that worked
<Aossi> http://imgur.com/FEf2X9X
<MasterOfDisaster> Aossi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - follow these instructions
<BoxsDown> Aossi:  the simple easy answer: http://linuxliveusb.com/
<Aossi> i have pendrive
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: thatbwont stick but get fully updated then reboot. The update may fix the issue
<Aossi> woah guys whoa hold on man lol i can only keep up with so much
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: arch isnt supported here
<Aossi> my only fear is that im going to get the same graphic issue that i got with arch
<Aossi> i know
<Aossi> i was told arch was like ubuntu and well they were wrong
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: download iso and md5 test it then use unetbootin to put the iso on the usb stick
<Aossi> ubuntu is what im used to working on when i use my buddys laptops.
<Aossi> k
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: yes arch is very different
<Aossi> whats the link for unetbootin
<BoxsDown> is wifi support on 14.04 better or worse or same as 13.10?  none of my wifi cards work on ubuntu 13.10 but they work fine on 12.10. my internet is metered and expensive. i dont want to download 14.04 if it wont work with my wifi
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: find it online. Its not hard to find
<Aossi> k
<BoxsDown> Aossi: http://linuxliveusb.com/
<MasterOfDisaster> Aossi: practice your google-fu :-P
<Aossi> lol MasterOfDisaster
<ActionParsnip> Boxsdown: depends on the chip
<BoxsDown> is the list of supported devices accurite and up to date? i notice most documentation i have read is wildly out of date and missing info
<ActionParsnip> Boxsdown: all i can say is try it.....
<spearhead> !14.04 Boxsdown
<spearhead> !14.04 | Boxsdown
<ubottu> Boxsdown: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I have had this issue for at least the last month but never got around to fixing it: the default wifi network that is always connected to is 'attwifi' even though this is usually not in range and there is no profile for it.
<Pinkamena_D> is this setting hidden somewhere so I can delete it
<Aossi> what ubuntu version should i do?
<Pinkamena_D> I use 13 for laptop and 12.04 for servers
<Aossi> is 13.04 live x64 good and easy to do?
<Aossi> im using an hp laptop
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: 13.04 is not supported anymore
<Aossi> what is?
<Pinkamena_D> by live do you mean running only from usb/disk?
<BoxsDown> spearhead: why am i reading this?
<Aossi> yes only from my usb drive
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: i suggest 12.04 it is LTS and supported til April 2017
<Pinkamena_D> yes, 12.04 is good for that
<BoxsDown> 12.04 doesnt snap  >_<
<BoxsDown> no snap = drop in productivity
<Aossi> 12.04 live x64 right?
<spearhead> BoxsDown, because 14.04 is not supported here, if you have qustions about 14.04 please use the #ubuntu+1 channel
<ActionParsnip> BoxsDown: its supported longest of the released versions
<ubuntunewserver> ActionParsnip: updating did not solve the problem, back to square one. I can connect to the wifi but I do not get the internet
<Pinkamena_D> actionParsnip, is your account more then one user or you just never sleep?
<ActionParsnip> Aossi: they are all live...
<Aossi> my only thing is i dont want to end up getting this graphic error again http://imgur.com/FEf2X9X
<aft3rmath> well,, i done 13.10 and have some problems
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: let me get a command
<BoxsDown> sleep is taken in naps
<spartacus_72> Sera
<ActionParsnip> Pinkamena_D: im uk. Its nearly 11pm here, early doors
<MasterOfDisaster> ubuntunewserver: you sure it's not your router that's to blame?
<ubuntunewserver> MasterOfDisaster: On the router on my laptop right now
<BoxsDown> i already know 13.10 doesnt work on my hardware. why am i reading about 13.10? spearhead
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. how can I use the '
<gmachine_24> sorry, the 'dd' command to clone a partition?
<MasterOfDisaster> ubuntunewserver: ok then. just cheking :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ki7rw> can anyone tell me why i can stream the superbowl on windows firefox and NOT in firefox running on ubuntu?
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/target
<gmachine_24> ki7rw silverlight?
<BoxsDown> might be using Silverlight
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewserver: it will now stick between boots
<MasterOfDisaster> ki7rw: most likely plugin issue. perhaps missing flash or silverlight or whatever.
<ki7rw> gmachine_24: that's what i was wondering
<gmachine_24> ki7rw, did you try chromium?
<spearhead> BoxsDown, I don't know why you are reading about 13.10, you were asking about 14.04 so I was telling you that 14.04 is supported on the #ubuntu+1 channel
<BoxsDown> k
<gmachine_24> supposedly fox is streaming live for anyone on the internet
<ki7rw> gmachine_24: nope - i'll give that a try
<gmachine_24> you don't need to prove you're a cable head
<gmachine_24> maybe even flash
<BoxsDown> gmachine_24:  likely they are using microsoft silverlight. in ubuntu this is provided by Mono but doesnt fully support silverlight
<gmachine_24> well, as I said, supposedly it's free and live if you have a "device"
<Aossi> ok so i got it going creating the boot image on my usb drive
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: and, thank you for your answer about cloning. the /dev/source I will want to use the actual parititon, right? as in /dev/sdc1 to /dev/sdd1 ... correct?
<votz> How can I delete 8 GB of .fuse_hidden[...] files from the .Trash-1000 folder of an NTFS partition? gksudo nautilus -> shift+delete makes them disappear but refresh with f5 they're still there.
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: correct. so something like dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<Aossi> im using unetbootin
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, is this the best route to take? http://askubuntu.com/questions/134594/how-to-install-bumblebee-ui-gui-in-ubuntu-12-04
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: ok, thanks. just wanted to be sure. for some reason I haven't had much luck with this so far.
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: partitions are the same size?
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: well, not yeat
<gmachine_24> *yet
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: do they need to be?
<gmachine_24> I thought perhaps it would kill the partition on the 2nd drive ie overwrite it
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: target should be equal or greater
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: ok. I can do that.
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: did you get any error message? you said you 'haven't got any luck'? What happened?
<oisin1001> Hello! Thinking about creating a bootable USB drive with Ubuntu on it. Is it possible to have a live Ubuntu version and my personal files on my USB at the same time>
<oisin1001> *?
<daftykins> oisin1001: sure, you can create partitions
<oisin1001> daftykins: Would a partition work an a USB flash drive? Never tried that before
<MasterOfDisaster> oisin1001: sure.
<daftykins> absolutely ^
<MasterOfDisaster> oisin1001: it's a disk like any other.
<daftykins> oisin1001: what OS are you in right now?
<oisin1001> daftykins: Windows 8.1
<daftykins> oisin1001: running disk management would let you partition it then, are you going to use Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com ?
<ubuntunewserver> ActionParsnip: It now sticks between boots, which is to say when I restart it I can use firefox via wifi. However, if I unplug the ethernet cable and restart it, the wifi connection has disappeared (this is not new, it was going this before). At startup it spends a minute looking for a network configuration/connection
<ubuntunewserver> ActionParsnip: and then finally starts up when it cannot find anyhting
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: I repartitioned the target drive and now (I hope) the partition is being cloned; I had trouble coming up with the correct "dd" command for some reason - part of the problem was the drive was dying. whenever I set out to make a 3rd back up for offsite invariably the original drive starts to die. it's just weird.
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: oh oh. if you have a dying drive, have a look at dd_rescue. Might get headaches else if the drive is flaky and errors out on accessing some sectors.
<gmachine_24> I've decided from now on to replace the main drive every year, regardless.
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: It's OK. I copied the information off the drive before it died. Now it's absolutely dead, though.
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: RAID mirror and backup should be enough.
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: yes, well, whatever should be enough always seems to be one less back up then what I end up needing
<gmachine_24> *than, even
<MasterOfDisaster> gmachine_24: story of our lives in IT :-(
<gmachine_24> MasterOfDisaster: I tried to rescue the drive but that was when it finally died for good.
<gmachine_24> if I needed I was going to try ... what.. testdisk and photorec....... but that's a forever task
<Pugg> Its always a good idea to put your data on a slave, and replace that loosing no data, and using the replaced slave as an external.. ?
<gmachine_24> I even used spinrite - which got stuck with 25 hours remaining, and the drive was making those gut-wrenching whir and click sounds...
<ubuntunewserver> How do I connect to a wifi router at boot on a ubuntu server?
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, disregard.  Found a better way.  (add a repo then update and install)
<lickalott> thanks for the hint
<gmachine_24> ubuntunewserver: as in you want to connect it wirelessly to via cable and do you have a wireless card or (heaven help me) usb "dongle"?
<Pugg> Spinrite is awsome
<gmachine_24> Pugg, I don't know. I think it's just free os programs packaged to sell
<ki7rw> gmachine_24: looks like chrome plays it
<gmachine_24> ki7rw, huh. so, maybe it's flash.
<gmachine_24> ki7rw, On one of my android devices I could not get Amazon Prijme videos to play because Amazon is not gonna let someone make an app, right? so I used the Dolfin browser, d/l the flash version for ios and then... voile,,,, I could watch Amazon Prime on my Android
<ubuntunewserver> gmachine_24: I have a wireless card. I would like it to connect at startup to the router. It hangs at boot for a minute if it is not directly plugged in via an ethernet cable. After that it takes another minute or two for it to recognize that there is wifi and then the internet works. I want it to work on boot. I have installed the desktop on the server instance to help facilitate setup, but eventually I want to turn it
<ubuntunewserver> off and have the wifi connect automatically at boot
<gmachine_24> ubuntunewserver: I am having pretty much the same problem. Except my trouble is getting the right driver for the usb plug in wireless gizmo that I have. maybe there is a simple gui utility that can help you set up the wireless as default. I'm not an expert but if I figure out how to do it I will post back.
<ubuntunewserver> gmachine_24: Thanks. This is so stupid.
<MasterOfDisaster> on my netbook, I use wicd's daemon to set up network on boot via wifi. I guess NetworkManager works out as well.
<lickalott> ActionParsnip, are you still around?
<lickalott> I can't get bumblebee to work
<lickalott> I can get the app portion to run but the indicator refuses to launch
<ki7rw> gmachine_24: not as good as watching on a regular tv
<prayer> hello
<prayer> anyone on?
<prayer> anyone here or is this just bots?
<vanishing> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<prayer> hello???
<zykotick9> prayer: if you have a question, you should ask it...
<prayer> does anyone know how to get nvidia working on backbox? i intend to use pyrit instead of aircrack because of the speed increase, but i can't find a working solution anywhere, any help is greatly appreciated!
#ubuntu 2015-01-26
<k1l_> ceed^: the coders said it will not come back on unity7. because its hardcoded and they are coding on the newer unity8 now.
<ceed^> k1l_, Oh well. I like Unity but have tried to get used to having it on the left and can't. I think I'll go MATE for now.
<ki7rw> knoppix Xorg.0.log has a line that says "no devices detected"
<stevecam> do i need to reinstall Ubuntu when I get my new computer, going from a 2nd Gen i7 with a h81 motherboard to a i7 4th gen with a z97
<daftykins> stevecam: what graphics do you use in each? the on-die intel?
<stevecam> i plan on it
<daftykins> stevecam: so i'd take a backup anyway, as is always wise, then just drop the drive in and see what happens :D
<k1l_> stevecam: it should work.
<stevecam> ;-) ok
<daftykins> actually what version are you on there?
<daftykins> if 14.04+ i'd say that should be no problem at all
<stevecam> 14.10
<daftykins> mmm, newer kernel will help then
<daftykins> yep just see how it runs :)
<daftykins> stevecam: you can always fault-test with live sessions on a flash drive of course, too. for example if audio wasn't working on your install
<ki7rw> k1l_, i suppose if my display died i wouldn't get the splash screen at bootup - all i get is a black screen when i should be getting the purple login screen
<k1l_> k1l_: does bios work?
<HowardTheDuck> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present
<HowardTheDuck> wshats that mean
<EriC^^> it means the encrypted swap wasn't decrypted maybe
<ki7rw> all of a sudden i can't get an screen - even knoppix fails to bring up a screen - do i have a hardware or software problem? ubuntu 14.04 64 bit nvidia chip (dell xps l502x)
 * ki7rw is currently running a memory test
 * ki7rw does get a boot splash screen but the screen goes black when the login screen is suppose to show up
<Bashing-om> ki7rw: Does a liveDVD boot ?
<Guest12011> i cant write to HFS no matter what i do? i tried sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /mount/point and also tried to disable journaling
<HowardTheDuck> how do i fix /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present
<EriC^^> HowardTheDuck: check /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab
<Ahmuck> where does ubuntu put virtualbox additions cd ?
<EriC^^> Ahmuck: did you insert it using virtualbox?
<EriC^^> !find guest-additions
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<HowardTheDuck> i did i dont know what to type on them tho
<Ahmuck> i've got it installed
<EriC^^> Ahmuck: what do you mean?
<Ahmuck> i   virtualbox-guest-additions-iso  - guest additions iso image for VirtualBox
<EriC^^> HowardTheDuck: see if they check out, use sudo blkid to get the uuid's
<Ahmuck> how do i use it in virtualbox
<EriC^^> you can share files between the host & guest etc. etc.
<Ahmuck> hrm, ok, that is not my problem
<Ahmuck> can't get the screen over 640x480
<EriC^^> Ahmuck: modify /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> Ahmuck: is this kodibuntu in a VM?
<EriC^^> Ahmuck: add one of these numbers as vga=<number> after quiet splash
<EriC^^> and set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<EriC^^> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<EriC^^> numbers are there ^^
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub, try to restart
<Ahmuck> ok.  kodibuntu does this re-sizing by default.  is this a distro specific thing?
 * Ahmuck using lubuntu
<Ahmuck> oh, hi daftykins
<Ahmuck> no, not kodibuntu anymore, want to try plex
<daftykins> fresh lubuntu install? ah ok
<daftykins> was just checking it wasn't the need to purge nvidia* , no worries
<Ahmuck> daftykins, had a great conversation this afternoon with a fellow tech about kodi, it's history, it's design and operation.
<daftykins> neat!
<HowardTheDuck> EriC^^,  the uuids do not match blkid and crypttab
<Ahmuck> daftykins, actually i checked that the otherday, does not appear the nvidia drivers were installed by default
<HowardTheDuck> do i replace the uuid= and what's ever with whats in blkid
<daftykins> Ahmuck: they are in kodibuntu land i think, can't remember now from my VM. xbmcbuntu they definitely were
<Ahmuck> so lubuntu does not do them by default?  i'm wondering why kodibuntu would be configured that way by default and lubuntu wouldn't.  not a standard?
<Ahmuck> kodibuntu autosized by default.  this is the same behavior i remember 4-5 years ago.
<xpro256> does someone know how can i install mac os x fonts on ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> nm, vbox additions fixed it.  i was thinking it would
<Ahmuck> i needed to reboot the vm
<xpro256> hi ubottu
<daftykins> Ahmuck: *buntu can't include proprietary drivers as default because it goes against the 'free software' approach, the XBMC and Kodi derivatives include them for the sake of making the live sessions work on more hardware out of the box
<sfranken> daftykins: True, but didn't it have a easy-peasy driver isntall thing since forever now?
<sfranken> s/isntall/install
<k1l_> sfranken: ubuntu? look into the updates&software in the system settings. there on the last tab you can install the prop. drivers from the ubuntu repo
<daftykins> sfranken: most don't work without full reboots that won't be useful on a live session
<sfranken> I know where it is
<sfranken> Ah, yeah, a live session is a different beast alltogether
<daftykins> anywho, i think i am speaking of modified spins that aren't really supported here, so i shall have to hush :D
<jimmyd> googlr
<gebbione> any reasons why a specific folder just wont list files through "Files" or Nemo ? i have no problems in bash / ls
<sfranken> Hidden files? User ownership?
<W6NZX> hey guys easy question I should know. other than my .zshrc is there another "generic" dotfile I can create that will execute commands when logging into the shell?
<sfranken> W6NZX: .login probably
<sfranken> I guess
<W6NZX> trying to have it load a screensaver counter.
<W6NZX> i'll try .login
<sfranken> Not sure anymore though
<gebbione> sfranken, Nemo and Files actually hang infinitely ... it is not that i cannot see the files ... the window is hanging in grey
<sfranken> gebbione: That sounds like a GUI/driver issue to me
<sfranken> e.g. not repsonding
<gebbione> yes
<sfranken> Are you doing anything "Crazy"? Like opening a 4GB preview of a MKV file? :P
<gebbione> but it is only with a specific folder
<sfranken> hmmm
<sfranken> Any *huge* hidden files?
<fxmulder> whats the best way to do a one time boot to text mode?
<gebbione> no hidden files ... there is a 2.7gb video being downloaded
<gebbione> but usually that is not a problem
<sfranken> That might be it
<gebbione> also no preview ... view mode is list by default
<sfranken> No recursive symlinks?
<sfranken> I had that once
<gebbione> no
<sfranken> Then I'm stumped
<gebbione> no recursive
<gebbione> i can eog the images in the folder
<gebbione> ls in bash etc
<gebbione> but nothing on the windows
<sfranken> hmm
<sfranken> What does "$ top -u <your username here>" tell you?
<k1l_> gebbione: what folder is it?
<gebbione> k1l_, it is just a folder like many others with 5 images and a video file .... running on a SATA drive
<sfranken> gebbione: the drive is still active?
<sfranken> Just making sure :p
<gebbione> sfranken, i can access other folders
<k1l_> gebbione: just a folder under /home ? is it specific to the location? do the same files work somewhere else?
<gebbione> k1l_, it is a folder under /media/DriveName/parent/StuckFolder
<gebbione> and /media/DriveName/parent/anyotherFolder works
<k1l_> so its a external hdd?
<gebbione> internal
<k1l_> what FS?
<k1l_> filesystem that is. see "mount" if you are not sure
<gebbione> ntfs
<gebbione> i just run sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL
<gebbione> mhhh somehow it looks like my whole memory is being used
<tempoe> /list 'hacker'
<sfranken> gebbione: What happens when you switch from Grid to List view? If not already on list view
<MannyLNJ> Hello. Here is mky situatioon. I have access to an Toshiba Satelitte laptop with a broken LCD. Only the right side of the screen works, I want to turn this into a media and print server using ubunto. I am not good with command lines so i prefer a GUI, How would I access it over the network from a windows sytem eiother 7 or 8
<Bashing-om> fxmulder: One time text boot: boot to the grub menu, 'e' key for edit mode .. arrow down the the "linux" line and replace "quiet splash" with the term text . key combo ctl+x to continur the boot process to TTY1 .
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: Can't do that with a *broken* screen
<gebbione> sfranken, i am on list view ... btw this is what top shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/9874759/
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: unless it has a VGA/DVI/HDMI port, just hook it up to a extern display
<k1l_> MannyLNJ: attach an external monitor
<MannyLNJ> unable to attach an external monitor. No HDMI port and the VGA port has glue in the holes.
<gebbione> glue in the holes is brilliant
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: lol nice
<MannyLNJ> The right side of the screen works, Left bottom has the damage
<gebbione> MannyLNJ,  replacing a screen might not be so complicated if worth it for the laptop
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: Time to learn the CLI ;)
<gebbione> btw sfranken does my top give you any clues?
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: Just kidding, it would help though. AFAIK there's no way to do the install "remote", unless you can install a VNC server
<sfranken> Sorry gebbione, can you resend the link? I lost it :$
<gebbione> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9874759/
<MannyLNJ> gebbione: I don't have cash for a new screen. sfranken I'm building the USB key now I'm hoping to be able to see enough to answer the prompts.
<MannyLNJ> But once installed will I be able to get a GUI remotely?
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: NO
<sfranken> *No
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: Install -> Login -> Install remote tools, enable access
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: then you'll be able to graphically login remotely
<MannyLNJ> sfranken: Thanks. I hope I will be able to get that far on this screen.
<sfranken> gebbione: Top doesn't look weird to me, nothing really out of whack
<sfranken> Except the 100% CPU usage for Nautilus
<gebbione> the fact it is using all my ram sounds crazy
<sfranken> gebbione: Tried killing Nautilus?
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: No problems. Good luck!
<gebbione> sfranken, i just did, i am trying to open the folder with Nemo and shoots to 100% CPU usage
<sfranken> gebbione: Does Nemo create thumbnails of images automatically? That *might* be an issue here
<gebbione> i guess it is very similar to Files
<gebbione> i just use nemo cause Files has a weird problem with resizing columns
<sfranken> gebbione: Does Nemo have a "Preview" option in the options? Like Files does
<sfranken> If so, does that have a "Show thumbnails" option?
<gebbione> it is weird
<gebbione> when it goes to this folder it switches to gallery view
<gebbione> and then i guess it gets stuck previewing
<gebbione> but my default is list viewing :(
<sfranken> gebbione: That's why I advised turning the previewing off ;)
<gebbione> now i need to figure where to disable it from
<sfranken> gebbione: Just out of curiosity.. what does "$ find <HDD drive> | wc -l
<sfranken> " tell you?
<stevecam> hey, i cant click on anything, my mouse is working, my keyboard is working, i dont want to reset, is there any suggestions?
<sfranken> stevecam: Open a terminal or drop to another TTY (Control + Alt + F3 for example), login and type: "sudo pkill -u $(whoami)"
<sfranken> stevecam: Without the " "
<sfranken> It'll kill your processes and make it so you'll login again
<stevecam> thanks but i have a process in a terminal i dont want to finish because its half way through a 4-hour job
<sfranken> stevecam: That's probably the reason your mouse is unresponsive in the GUI
<EriC^^> stevecam: you could try setsid unity, but under your own risk
<sfranken> stevecam: Wait it out I'm afrai
<gebbione> sfranken, disabling preview does not seam to make a difference
<gebbione> fed up
<stevecam> might just do that, something has stalled
<gebbione> i ll use the folder from the shell :/
<stevecam> just funny how its just mouse-clicking that has stopped working
<OerHeks> stevecam, so you have a cpu-extensive job, and your system is not reacting as you want it to?
<sfranken> stevecam: Tried reconnecting your mouse? That sometimes fixes my mouse-related issues
<OerHeks> just be patient
<stevecam> OerHeks, just copying a large file, sfranken yes
<sfranken> gebbione: Weird.. Again, out of curiosity: What happens when you run "$ find <folder> | wc -l" from the terminal? I'm wondering how many items are in there
<sfranken> stevecam: Ubuntu can get unresponsive when copying large files that takes forever
<gebbione> sfranken,  still searching
<sfranken> stevecam: be patient is the best advice I can give you
<gebbione> i did it from /media
<sfranken> gebbione: That's overkill, you should try from the HDD. Otherwise it'll give an answer which is useless
<stevecam> patience was plan-b
<sfranken> stevecam: plan-b just became plan-a by the looks of things?
<stevecam> still plan a, plan be was only a draft
<sfranken> stevecam: You *could* try "renice", but on your own risk!!!!!!111!!
<gebbione> sfranken, it gives me 7
<sfranken> gebbione: hmm... weird, I'd expect it to be in the thousands
<sfranken> gebbione: How *big* are those files?
<stevecam> 250gb
<stevecam> oh whoops
<sfranken> stevecam: 250GB/4 hours? That's 62.5GB/hour
<sfranken> That's not a fast drive
<gebbione> sfranken, biggest is 2774666689
<MannyLNJ> Hello again. I have the flash drive made and booted but I can't see the menu fully. Is there a site that shows all the options screen by screen or can someone tell me what options to choose to start the install?
<sfranken> gebbione: I'm guessing that's bytes..
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: 2nd option is install
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: 1st is live image
<gebbione> yes ... is is over 2.5 gb
<MannyLNJ> sfranken: Thanks. I'l;l choose option 2 and go from there
<sfranken> gebbione: 2.5 GB is something else than 2.5 bytes. But thanks for the info. That could be your issue.. a 2.5 GB file takes a long time to preview
<stevecam> it's over USB, friend wanted me to backup his disks to a portable hard drive, tried putting the portable hard drive in my computer and copying it that way..... but the external reader does something funny with the data that ubuntu doesnt recognise
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: No probs, good luck with the install
<gebbione> sfranken, never had the problem before with similar ones
<sfranken> gebbione: weird
<sfranken> stevecam: Ah. USB is touch-or-go... You could try tarring it first, then copying it
<sfranken> stevecam: IDK how much that'd save you though
<gebbione> sfranken, anyway thanks for the help ... i ll be back if i feel like getting over this
<stevecam> it works fine, just lost my mouse clicks :-(
<sfranken> gebbione: No problems. Good luck!
<sfranken> stevecam: Ah, I got carried away again lol
<sfranken> stevecam: Anyway, renice. But on your own head be it bla bla disclaimer
<stevecam> renice changes priorities doesnt it?
<sfranken> stevecam: Yeah
<stevecam> i dont think its that sort of issue, the service for the mouse has became faulty, the reswt of the machine is responsive, just no mouse clicks
<sfranken> stevecam: Your 'cp' is getting a higher priority over your GUI, so a "renice" *should* (in theory) jumble it back the way it was
<sfranken> stevecam: since that's what's causing your mouse shenanigans
<dopesmoker> install windows
<MannyLNJ> sfranken: is there a way to open a shell to view what IP the laptop is assigned during the install so I can reserve the same IP in my router?
<stevecam> what am i renicing? i did some other process on the disk in a VM, got a big sluggish
<Jef91> How do I specify in a control file to always install the i386 version of a package? Even if the system is amd64
<stevecam> closed the VM and my clicks disappeared
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: Control + Alt + T
<sfranken> Jef91: apt-get install "package:i386" I believe
<sfranken> stevecam: Ah.. you'r running a VM as well? hmm... renice unity/nautilus?
<MannyLNJ> sfranken: nothing. I'll have to wait for install to finish
<sfranken> stevecam: Now I'm not so sure anymore if it's a *wise plan*
<Jef91> sfranken, no - when creating a package
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: oh right, you're installing... Control + Alt + F2
<Jef91> not when installing something from the repos
<sfranken> Jef91: No idea then, sorry
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: You'll be dropped to a terminal, you can get back with Control + Alt + F1 or Control + Alt + F7
<gtuckerkellogg_> having the strangest experience with update-manager in my current 14.04 desktop
<MannyLNJ> Thanks, i see the IP but the HW address is covered by the crack. I see the IP is not showsing assigned in the router yet so I can't pull it from that screen. I'll have to wait for the install to finish
<stevecam> ahh, why didnt i think of this, just reloaded unity
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: "$ ifconfig | grep HWaddr"
<MannyLNJ> got it! ifconfig wlan0 showed me what I need in a spot I could read it!
<gtuckerkellogg_> update-manager appears  to run without complaint, but the GUI is only the "Software Updater" menu bar; the actual GUI window is nowhere to be seen
<sfranken> MannyLNJ: Nice!
<MannyLNJ> sfranken: I'm continuing to watch the install.
<gtuckerkellogg_> This is the *entire* update-manager window: http://i.imgur.com/TGfbuRM.png
<bcgrown> My PC hangs during boot (after grub menu) with a blinking cursor. Same thing happens if I try to boot from a live  CD. what happened?? It was working fine yesterday... It's Xubuntu 14.04
<Soamy> Hello does anyone know how to mount a partition in dracut emergency mode?
<nirv> Hello, can anyone advice me: I use Ubuntu 14.10 64Bit, should I manually update kernel to 3.18? Why ubuntu-updater doesn't update kernel, are there any cautions?
<sfranken> nirv: Usually a kernel update is more of an issue than it's worth
<sfranken> nirv: Any reason you *need* 3.18?
<marcelino671> Hello, I'm new in ubuntu, I have a notebook with 2.2Gh x3 and 4gb, but firefox use 25% of the processor and 15% of memory, with only 1 tab WTF
<marcelino671> Chrome use less, but stay high
<nirv> sfranken, you mean I might face some issues? I have some random system freezes caused by, I believe, Flash or Intel graphics.
<sfranken> marcelino671: And what are you doing? How many extensions do you have?
<sfranken> nirv: Updating a kernrel is only needed if you have *specific hardware* that's not otherwise supported
<sfranken> nirv: Systemfreezes caused by Flash and/or Intel graphics won't go away with a newer kernel
<marcelino671> sfranken: in firefox I only have Adblock, firebug and NoScript
<sfranken> nirv: Are you running the Intel drivers?
<nirv> sfranken, so kernel update won't fix any Intel/Flash-related issues?
<sfranken> marcelino671: Adblock is a memoryhog ;0
<nirv> sfranken, got it.
<marcelino671> sfranken: I go test disabling it
<sfranken> nirv: If you're running the close source Intel drive: remove that and use the built in (kernel) driver
<sfranken> nirv: That's what I'm doing on my system76 laptop, works like a charm
<sfranken> nirv: (and faster as well, added bonus!)
<nirv> sfranken, yep, I've installed latest Intel Graphics Installer via hooked by distr name in /etc/lsb-release
<sfranken> nirv: Any reason? 99/100 times you don't need the Intel driver
<sfranken> nirv: Since Intel supplies the kernel with a driver of it's own.. It's edgecases where you need it though
<sfranken> nirv: so your mileage may vary
<nirv> sfranken, I don't though about it. What are the reason I might consider for Intel driver then?
<nirv> sfranken, I didn't knew generic kernel driver provides same quality as Intel's one.
<sfranken> nirv: the only thing the intel closed driver sometimes does is hardwaredecoding of videos
<sfranken> nirv: But that's the only thing I can find
<nirv> sfranken, hm ok, I'll try to remove Intel driver then. Should I just find "intel" in Synaptics and "Mark for removal"? Sorry I am just a beginner with linux.
<sfranken> nirv: Synaptics?? Wow, that's old. You mean the Software center?
<sfranken> nirv: and idk, I never used the Intel closed driver
<OerHeks> synaptic is alive and working great
<sfranken> :)
<nirv> sfranken, I use Synaptic time from time since it shows ALL software I install, e.g. I can't fine nearly half of 3d-party apps I install via .deb's.
<nirv> sfranken, ok thank you.
<lenovo> hello everybody
<sfranken> lenovo: Hey
<lenovo> i am new whit this
<sfranken> Welcome to the club then
<lenovo> Tnx
<lenovo> beautiful distro
<sfranken> yup
<sfranken> easy to use as well
<lenovo> yea because of that i use it :D
<sfranken> (even though I like a pure Gnome environment better, hence I use Ubuntu Gnome, Arch or Debian)
<marcelino671> is posible to run photoshop with wine?
<sfranken> marcelino671: Possible: perhaps, depends on the PS version
<sfranken> But I wouldn't do it.. it's slow
<divbyz0> anyone using .net with wine? i tried #winehq its dead
<marcelino671> sfranken: CC version?
<lenovo> you have another program like photoshop
<OerHeks> marcelino671, check the wineHQ database
<bazhang> !appdb | marcelino671
<ubottu> marcelino671: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<divbyz0> hi, i'm trying to install ms .net 4. through winefile and playonlinux I get error HRESULT 0x8007064f. i thought maybe i had to run as root but when i try sudo wine dotnetfile.exe it says you are not owner of .wine. ideas?
<bazhang> divbyz0, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> marcelino671, as well ^
<sfranken> marcelino671: CC version won't really work I guess
<sfranken> marcelino671: Tried GIMP yet? :P
<divbyz0> bazhang, as previously stated, i have already and still am trying #winehq. what's the appdb?
<SchrodingersScat> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !appdb | divbyz0
<ubottu> divbyz0: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<OerHeks> http://appdb.winehq.org is the database with tests and solutions (maybe)
<bazhang> that^
<lenovo> you have inkscape program in menager its look like a CC
<divbyz0> @CommonSense tried that horse hockey already
<lenovo> Photoshop
<sfranken> lenovo: Inkscape is for SVG images, GIMP is for general images and stuff
<bazhang> cs6 works, to a degree
<lenovo> sfranken: oh okey i didnt know
<lenovo> tnx
<sfranken> lenovo: no problem
<lenovo> i just install Linux Mint 17.1 C
<lenovo> its cool
<anti-unix> where to download 14.10 dailybuild?
<sfranken> anti-unix: You mean 15.04?
<sfranken> lenovo: I don't really like mint, but that's me
<lenovo> why ?
<anti-unix> sfranken,  no,14.10
<sfranken> anti-unix: There are no daily builds for 14.10
<sfranken> anti-unix: Only for the current dev version, which is 15.04
<sfranken> lenovo: I don't know. Cinnamon doesn't suit me, and the mint version I tried I couldn't upgrade to the next version. I had to reinstall
<havoc_hive> I've never tried Cinnamon. Is there major difference?
<sfranken> havoc_hive: Yeah, Taskbar on the bottom
<anti-unix> sfranken,  i hope there still be dailybuild of 14.10,or i need speed a lot of time to update it
<sfranken> havov_hive: It's a mix between Unity and KDE
<redruum> sfranken: What about mate
<lenovo> Its okey, for me, i tried manjaro but its not for me
<sfranken> redruum: Nope, I don't like old tech
<sfranken> lenovo: Which version of Manjaro? Kde?
<lenovo> xfce
<havoc_hive> sfranken: is that really it??
<sfranken> havoc_hive: And different applications, but that's about it
<sfranken> anti-unix: No, sorry, no up-to-date builds, sorry
<redruum> sfranken: unity is new tech that's meant for tablets but used on desktops. Could see if they had a lot of tablets to install on.
<havoc_hive> sfranken: you can install that on top of gnome right? or is it a replacment
<sfranken> redruum: Eh, Unity works fine on desktops. Unity next is "responsive". Not that I follow, I use pure gnome
<redruum> Xfce is great.
<sfranken> havoc_hive: Gnome is a desktop environment in itself, but Unity is based on Gnome libraries. But you can install Cinnamon/mate over core Ubuntu
<sfranken> havoc_hive: MATE is "old" gnome 2.x built from the ground up with Gnome 3 as a base
<redruum> Xfce is fast and easy to configure but not to confusing like kde
 * divbyz0 likeums chinese food and ribs
<redruum> sfranken: mate started as old, but reinvented itself into New.
<sfranken> Who cares what you use, as long as you enjoy using it and are cool with other people using what they like is my motto
<sfranken> redruum: I know, but it's still the "old" gnome 2 desktop metaphore
 * divbyz0 questions the hearts of passive-agressive extremists
<sfranken> Not that there's anything wrong with that perse, it's just not for me
<sfranken> But guys I've got to to. It's 3:30 here and I need sleep
<lenovo> is here someone from serbia ?
<willem> Hi, I am trying to disable the alt-f, alt-e, etc. shortcuts for the File, Edit, etc. menus. I tried to disable this by following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1113420 which works for Nautilus but not for e.g. Chrome or the Atom editor. Anyone has any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1113420 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Alt+<key> window menu shortcuts cannot be disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anti-unix> i want developers build 14.10 up- to- date iso image
<Bashing-om> anti-unix: There is none, the developers have moved on as 14.10 has been released .
<anti-unix> 15.04 not sable at all
<anti-unix> stable
<anti-unix> i mean the dailybuild
<Bashing-om> anti-unix: Up to date 14.10 : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<anti-unix> Bashing-om, i think it is not dailybuild
<bazhang> anti-unix, its not,
<Bashing-om> anti-unix: I say again .. there is no such thing as a daily build anymore for a released version .. 14.10 has been released and the developers are working a daily build for 15.04 .
<bazhang> !15.10 | anti-unix
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 anti-unix
<anti-unix> and the installer of ubuntu hard to choose External hardware to install,like fedora you can choose witch harddisk to install
<anti-unix> harddisk
<teward> anti-unix: 14.10 is released as stable - it is no longer under development - 15.04 has daily images because it is under development.  (complaints you may have on Ubuntu are better suited for other channels, by the way)
<anti-unix> it is not intuitive to install ubuntu on a external harddisk on ubuntu installer
<bazhang> anti-unix, it is certainly possible, intuitive or not
<anti-unix> bazhang not not intuitive
<bazhang> anti-unix, thats not a support question though, you could file a wishlist bug on it
<bazhang> anti-unix, other than that, complaints here are offtopic
<anti-unix> bazhang, how
<bazhang> !bug | anti-unix
<ubottu> anti-unix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<anti-unix> ok
<notmorpheus> testing a new computer, seeing scary issue
<notmorpheus> can't restart vega z87 ftw
<notmorpheus> it just shows code FF (fully functional) and fans etc stayy up
<notmorpheus> shutdown/power up works
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: whats scary??
<notmorpheus> well at first i was getting instant FF at boot, LED code on this mobo. after looking that up, it can be something scary like a bad mobo
<notmorpheus> but i reset CMOS and now i only see it when i try to "restart" vs shutdown/power on
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: is there onboard reset and power buttons?
<notmorpheus> there are, yes
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: are they working
<notmorpheus> let me check. i think they are. but ubuntu nullifies the reset button on the front of the case anyway (not sure why, but i read it handles it diff)
<notmorpheus> i can reset from front case button when in bios
<notmorpheus> whoa
<notmorpheus> not what i expected. physical reset key on the mobo did appear to reset, but nothing came back up ever
<notmorpheus> no video
<notmorpheus> stuck in FF similar to if i software restart
<notmorpheus> fans still running etc.
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: interesting....
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: just reset from BIOS setup, let's see what that does.
<notmorpheus> crap same thing. shows FF code on LED and fans etc are running but no video coming up
<notmorpheus> feels like it's not faulty. someone just doesn't know how to reset proper
<notmorpheus> maybe it's just not restarting HDMI properly
<happyfr0gg> Adobe patches two Flash player 0-day vulnerabilities. Please refer to http://paste.ubuntu.com/9875639/ for more info.
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: i doubt it... ubuntu 14.04?
<notmorpheus> 14.04.1 + updated
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: so if you go to shutdown in ubuntu, the computer screen darkens but never shuts down? fans still run and all right?
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: was it working before you updating?
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: don't think so. i always update immediately. first boot of this box, new hardware, about 5 mins before i came on here
<notmorpheus> restart appears to log out, i see blinking cursor for a moment, ubuntu logo, then blue screen when monitor thinks signal is dead
<notmorpheus> mobo instead of blinking many things like when you boot from cold
<notmorpheus> just shows FF. all fans still running
<ghost_22> is therer anyway to factory restore a ubuntu
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: im thinking %35 faulty board and the rest ubuntu. maybe trying using a live of sometype of flavor other than ubuntu and trying to restart the computer or shut down
<ghost_22> factory restore my bad
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: 35% that 65% [what else]
<notmorpheus> hehe
<bazhang> ghost_22, reinstall from backups, yes
<ghost_22> ok thanks
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: the board has a systems check so when it says FF id trust it.
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus:%65 ubuntu fualt
<notmorpheus> yeah. unfort they spit out FF immediately on boot sometimes if something else is wrong
<havoc_hive> not try that and get back to me... i gotta run really quick. good luck!
<notmorpheus> also stands for f8@&@ FAILure
<notmorpheus> ok thanks man
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: yra try running a live of someother flavor and see what happens.if the same thing happens, then it could be the board. maybe try using the pref. that you need.
<notmorpheus> i have win 7 i can use that to test reboot
<notmorpheus> finally it will see some action
<notmorpheus> it's so excited
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: yea that would work great.
<Prezident> Ubuntu-dev have any channel?
<Prezident> #ubuntu-dev is empty :/
<Guest61619> anyone know about minitube
<havoc_hive> notmorpheus: anything yet?
<Grady> hello, I am on my tablet, on my main laptop which runs ubuntu 14.04 I am trying to connect to and xfinity wifi hotspot.... with windows it automatically pops up a browser and lets me sign into my xfinity account, but nothing pops up like that on ubuntu... does anyone know how to connect to a hotspot?
<dxerf> in system properties you can select your network and in there you can choose the wifi (if Ubuntu can find the wifi hotspot).
<dxerf> I think in Unity you also have the network icon in the upper right hand corner so you can select that and choose the wifi hotspot
<Grady> dxerf, yes, I selected the wifi hotspot and connected to it, but I cannot sign in... (it just says connected) whenever I try to load a browser page it says unable to connect, probably because I havent signed in (mind you it is open network from a local starbucks or something)
<MannyLNJ> I have ubuntu installed now,. How do I enable SSH connections and remote desktop?
<dxerf> Grady: ahhh
<dxerf> MannyLNJ: to enable ssh connections:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<oats> I am installing Ubuntu and have the options of drives /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, the former is 320.1 gb and the latter is 24 gb, which do I use?
<consolidated> is this going to be the only OS on the computer?
<oats> yes
<oats> well, presently windows 8 is on it
<MannyLNJ> dxerf: thanks. ssh server is installing. I'm setting up ubuntu to be a media/print server on a laptop with a damaged screen
<pavlos> oats, which disk is faster?
<MannyLNJ> dxerf: now that the install completed How do I start the ssh server?
<oats> pavlos: no idea
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: sudo service ssh start
<pavlos> oats, you can install on any ... my ubuntu system 14.04 uses only 6GB. You can use the big disk for data
<Grady> dxerf: am I kinda screwed?
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^: thanks. Says it already started. Do I need to make new passwords to ssh in with?
<oats> pavlos: Why are there two partitions on mine? one so small and one so big?
<oats> the smaller one has samsung in the name
<EriC^^> MannyLNJ: you use the user's password to login, like ssh user@host , then you enter the user's password to login
<MannyLNJ> EriC^^: never mind I'm in over ssh. Now to figure out remote desktop
<pavlos> oats, no idea ... if you dont want 2 partitions use gparted and remove one or reformat the disk to one big partition
<oats> pavlos: What do you recommend?
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: it's not Ubuntu :-(
<pavlos> oats, if you will use ubuntu on that disk and nothing else, format the WHOLE disk
<oats> ook
<oats> pavlos: Unfortunately it appears I can only choose one of the two
<oats> I guess I will go with 24 GB ATA SAMSUNG MZMPA024
<pavlos> oats, that's fine
<oats> ook thank you
<pavlos> np
<elvis_precisely> hi.  i have an .iso on a usb stick that i created with unetbootin.  i can install ubuntu but it does not boot alongside xp (the install method i chose)
<oats> pavlos: also, I have no mouse cursor / control in the Ubuntu install. will it appear after it finishes?
<MannyLNJ> I excecuted  sudo apt-get install  xrdp and was able to comnnect from my Windows system to my Ubunto system using remote desktop but all I get is a grey screen. Any idea what I overlooked?
<oats> okay bigger problem "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<oats> what do I do
<elvis_precisely> i'll try wubi
<oats> pavlos?
<elvis_precisely> oh hey wow!  ubuntu has parted magic!
<mini_> hello
<mini_> how to install skype on xubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<elvis_precisely> mini.  u "do" know that microsoft is listening to your skype calls hey?
<mini_> i know
<mini_> i don't care
<mini_> i use if for business purposes and most of my contact sare using skype
<mini_> i use if for business purposes and most of my contacts are using skype
<Bashing-om> elvis_precisely: Bt aware 'WUBI' is no longer supported .. and has issues with UEFI firmware .
<pavlos> oats, I thought sdb is the 24 GB What install are you doing?
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: same behavior whether restarting from win or even from bios (save + restart, for ex.)
<elvis_precisely> okay thanks.  i shud be ok on this oldie dell pc
<oats> pavlos: .. I may have chosen the wrong one
<oats> I googled and it recommends I disable secure boot, am doing that now
<pavlos> oats, from your previous post, sdb is the small disk
<elvis_precisely> maybe time to just gpart the disk and install it that way
<oats> yes, I thought I chose sdb
<elvis_precisely> only reason im installing ubuntu is this book on learning the command line suggests installing ubuntu
<elvis_precisely> http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php
<MannyLNJ> I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I can connect from a windows system using RDP but get a screen without any icons and just a X for the cursor. Any help to get my desktop to appear would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> elvis_precisely: There is that 4 primary partition limit . Keep that in mind .
<elvis_precisely> hmmm... yes.  noted.
<oats> pavlos: it appears secureboot is already disabled
<oats> retrying install selecting sdb
<Jensit> heyho
<Bashing-om> elvis_precisely: Possible that Windows XP has all the partitions in use, In MBR partitioning can not make more .. BUT .. make up a primary partition as "extended" and in that "extended" partition make up logical partitions. Ubuntu will happily install on logical partitions.
<pavlos> oats, this may help ... http://www.howtogeek.com/175641/how-to-boot-and-install-linux-on-a-uefi-pc-with-secure-boot/
<oats> pavlos: secure boot is off so apparently that's not the problem
<oats> pavlos: Is there something fundamentally wrong with this whole system if install has so many problems?
<pavlos> oats, win8 does some weird stuff hence I suggested wiping the whole disk and starting fresh
<pavlos> oats, assuming you have no data to lose
<oats> pavlos: everything I need backed up
<pavlos> oats, so play with gparted, wipe the disk, format it ext4 and start the install
<elvis_precisely> yes.  ubuntu did happily install in a logical part but she wouldn't boot.  i even tried plop disk from hirens
<oats> pavlos: however, upon ubuntu install, where it would otherwise allow me to customize partitioning, I cannot, because the "advanced partitioning options" is only accessible by mouse and not by tab/arrow keys/space for some reason
<oats> gparted?
<elvis_precisely> adios
<pavlos> oats, how about accepting the default partitioning and let it install. Tomorrow you can re-install and play with adv settings. No idea why the mouse or tab key does not work.
<wachpwnski> Is there a reason I can't right click on docky and pull up chromium incognito? and it only says New Window? Is it something I need to add to the desktop file?
<gtristan> Can I use this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to install firefox 3.5 on precise ?
<Guest7949> hey guys i am newbie can you tell me how  to access windows partition
<oats> pavlos: am trying install again. "This computer currently has windows 8 and ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS on it. What would you like to do? 1) Erase ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and reinstall 2) Erase everything and reinstall"
<gtristan> I'm following this thing: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-firefox-35-on-ubuntu... and I'm not sure what to do next, I added the ppa and did sudo apt-get update, but it says there is no package firefox-3.5
<pavlos> oats, I'd say 2
<oats> pavlos: Why does it say ubuntu is on it? Does that mean the prev install filled up some of a partition?
<skweek> gtristan, what's firefox 3.5?
<pavlos> oats, no idea ... is there a way to boot off a usb stick that have ubuntu, and then use that to format the disk sdb and install there?
<gtristan> skweek, firefox 35, in precise the default is 34
<gtristan> skweek, 3.5 is latest stable I think
<dresden> anyone here in India?
<oats> pavlos: certainly not that I know of
<somsip> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 35.0+build3-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (precise), package size 45477 kB, installed size 89604 kB
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: fixed it!
<oats> I am actually using ubuntu to install via the "try ubuntu" option
<somsip> gtristan: strongly suggest 35 is standard for 12.04
<gtristan> somsip, hmmm, maybe I need to update it... I've been avoiding 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<pavlos> oats, not sure I understand your setup
<somsip> gtristan: it's often the best way to upgrade
 * gtristan wonders how to 'sudo apt-get upgrade only-firefox-and-its-deps-please'
<oats> pavlos: from usb disc image you can go into install or you can go into ubuntu demo and install from there
<somsip> gtristan: apt-get install firefox IIRC
<notmorpheus> kuhuh
<oats> where install is an app on the desktop of the demo
<gtristan> somsip, alright thanks for the help man :)
<somsip> gtristan: np - just update first and --dry-run if you want to be doubly sure
<gtristan> somsip, it's indeed downloading 35
<gtristan> I had 34 for a while now
<pavlos> oats, so your system (desktop|laptop) is booting off a ubuntu CD and it shows on the desktop install Ubuntu. You clicked on that, you select sdb as the install disk and that does not work?
<mach20x> anyone here seen this and has been working on a port for Ubuntu https://www.flux.utah.edu/project/a3
<oats> pavlos: actually since the options I showed you 1) and 2), it is not letting me move on in install
<oats> but yes
<somsip> mach20x: I would suggest the contact link would be the best first point of enquiry
<pavlos> oats, I hope someone else can help since I have no other idea
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: seems like some sort of virtual honeypot
<oats> pavlos: nevermind it let me move on now, maybe it will give the same
<oats> error
<oats> pavlos: Is english your first language?
<pavlos> oats, nope,I'm Greek but live ins the US for 30 years
<mach20x> lotuspsychje: how do you figure?
<oats> pavlos: ook. Are you a computer developer or something?
<pavlos> oats, since you're running off a CD, you should be able to start gparted and format your disk. the CD image runs on memory.
<oats> pavlos: running off of USB actually
<pavlos> oats, yes, my work is computers
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: check this article: http://www.networkworld.com/article/2851394/security0/a3-advanced-adaptive-applications-the-end-of-server-malware-and-hacking.html
<pavlos> oats, either CD on usb, right now it runs off memory so you can zap the disk using gparted
<oats> The problem is I cannot use tackpad on my laptop to control cursor and so everything is difficult
<oats> can I do without mouse in terminal?
<pavlos> oats, how old is the laptop?
<oats> 1-2 years
<pavlos> oats, strange that touchpad is not recognized.
<pavlos> oats, plug in an exteranl usb mouse
<oats> I don't have an external mouse :p
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: check the #ubuntu-server guys, someone might have use it..
<oats> install almost done
<oats> expecting the same error in
<pavlos> oats, you can use the TAB key to go into menus and then other keys ALT-something for stuff but it will be rather difficult.
<oats> 10
<oats> 5
<oats> 0
<oats> okay maybe 20 more seconds
<oats> pavlos: my laptop is touchscreen
<pavlos> oats, how much ram on the laptop
<oats> I disabled touchscreen driver many months ago
<oats> for some reason touchscreen works now on ubuntu
<oats> surprise
<pavlos> oats, well, I dont have experience in that
<oats> maybe I can use it instead of mouse
<pavlos> oats, google 'touchscreen ubuntu' and you will find entries
<mach20x> I'll do that, but I dropped it here because it would be really exciting to have this on end user electronics
<oats> pavlos: I think ubuntu successfully installed
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: looks pretty high-tech indeed, but snort/clamav/rkhunter can do many magic also
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: there are few good ids/honeypots out there for ubuntu
<pavlos> oats, take the usb stick out, reboot
<oats> pavlos: mouse works now
<oats> woo
<oats> but laptop brightness/volume controls are not
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: i recently found that latest linux trojan in clamav's database, so its pretty up to date
<oats> how do I know that windows is gone?
<oats> nevermind brightness and volume work now
<skweek> oats, I use a touchscreen with ubuntu 14.10 and I notice that I fat finger a lot of things and rarely use it
<oats> skweek: I disabled touchscreen on windows a while ago
<oats> the screen gets very dirty
<skweek> and I haven't found any gesture support, have you read anything?
<pavlos> oats, what's the model of the tablet?
<oats> pavlos: now my laptop thinks the USB is a computer. How do I make it normal USB again
<oats> lenovo thinkpad s230u
<BoojeWookeMan> How do I get data on size of packages installed in a fresh KU 1404? I got a 5G partition, & would like to remove some unnecessary packages. Thanks.
<pavlos> oats, what? the usb has a live ubuntu image on it.
<oats> pavlos: do I just delete everything on the usb?
<lotuspsychje> BoojeWookeMan: bleachbit can remove alot of unused files
<pavlos> oats, sure, you can re-format the usb to whatever fs you want.
<oats> what is NFTS vs xFAT?
<oats> in format options
<lotuspsychje> BoojeWookeMan: check also df -h from terminal
<BoojeWookeMan> lotuspsychje: Thx. I want to find out the _disk size_ used by all the packages, so I can find something unnecessary I can remove & free up a big chunk o space. Suggestions for getting a list of installed package sizes?
<mach20x> Anyone know how to stop my mouse cursor from flickering? It's been like this for awhile, and it's a little slow at making window layer transitions
<LinuxGold> sometimes documents can be outdated -- trying to figure out if Ubuntu have QT 5.4 packate for apt-get?
<somsip> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !info qt5
<ubottu> Package qt5 does not exist in utopic
<somsip> LinuxGold: do you have a more full name for the package?
<lotuspsychje> BoojeWookeMan: software centre and remove packages from there? dpkg should also be able to list them
<pavlos> oats, you can start gparted and see all partitions in the drive. Hopefully sdb is linux and sda is win8
<LinuxGold> [  1%] Building CXX object manual/CMakeFiles/genManual.dir/genManual.cpp.o
<LinuxGold> all.h:159:24: fatal error: QQuickWidget: No such file or directory
<LinuxGold>  #include <QQuickWidget>
<LinuxGold> trying to install musescore
<somsip> LinuxGold: still not answering the question - what is the name of the package you want to find? qt...something?
<somsip> !info qt-sdk | LinuxGold (perhaps?)
<ubottu> LinuxGold (perhaps?): qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<somsip> maybe not...
<Linxcat> anyone here use kvm and created filesystem passthrough? i have a permissions issue
<lotuspsychje> maybe he wants virtualbox-qt?
<LinuxGold> no
<lotuspsychje> !details | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<LinuxGold> ok -- I'll figure the right question to ask
<LinuxGold> brb
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mach20x> lotuspsychje: my machine is seemingly hanging on the install of snort in the software center
<lotuspsychje> mach20x: what does it say?
<LinuxGold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9876708/
<lotuspsychje> !info qmake
<ubottu> Package qmake does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !find qmake
<ubottu> Found: qt4-qmake, qt5-qmake, qt5-qmake-gles
<LinuxGold> apt-get install said that qt5-qmake is already the newest version.
<LinuxGold> I'll use !find -- thanks.
<EriC^^> LinuxGold: you can try apt-get install --reinstall
<mach20x> !find snort
<ubottu> Found: fwsnort, oinkmaster, snort, snort-common, snort-common-libraries
<LinuxGold> qt5-qmake-gles do not exist
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | mach20x
<ubottu> mach20x: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.0-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 560 kB, installed size 1836 kB
<LinuxGold> !info qt5-qmake-gles
<ubottu> qt5-qmake-gles (source: qtbase-opensource-src-gles): Qt 5 qmake Makefile generator tool - OpenGLES. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.0+dfsg-1ubuntu5 (utopic), package size 1316 kB, installed size 5004 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<LinuxGold> thanks for the clues -- working on it now.
<notmorpheus> havoc_hive: bios flash to latest version fixed it, prob. overrode corrupt flash or something
<`hypermist`> I was trying to play a game (garrys mod) on my ubuntu when it said gpulock
<oats> pavlos:only sda1, 2, and 5
<`hypermist`> i've changed drivers now but idk. if it will make a difference.
<oats> sda5 is subset of sda2
<oats> pavlos: how do I know in gparted if sda is windows?
<LinuxGold> qmake -v
<LinuxGold> oops
<EriC^^> oats: it's most likely ntfs
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo parted -l
<MrAristo> Is using "watch -n 1 cat /proc/net/wireless" the best way to monitor your signal from command line?  Or is there a way to specifically (and only) show "speed"?
<bruxC> Hello, was hoping to get some support with mounting a ntfs in fstab. its for a plex server and permissions aren't necessary for me.
<oats> pavlos: thank you greatly for all your help
<oats> EriC^^: I cannot distinguish which one is Windows
<oats> I thought my new linux install overwrote windows
<miklcct> oats: use "sudo blkid /dev/sd??" to view the volume labels
<oats> two question maeks
<oats> ?
<miklcct> ? stands for any character
<LinuxGold> !info QAbstractMessageHandler
<ubottu> Package QAbstractMessageHandler does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> MrAristo: you can use tail -f /proc/net/wireless
<oats> the uuid's say nothing about the OS
<EriC^^> MrAristo: or tailf /proc/net/wireless
<MrAristo> EriC^^, For some reason using tail -f spaced my mind.  Thanks.
<miklcct> How about the type
<miklcct> it should show the FS type
<EriC^^> oats: yes, take a look at the fs type
<oats> both have number 1 as ext4 and number 5 as linux-swap(v1)
<oats> what does this mean
<EriC^^> it's a linux partition
<EriC^^> oats: please pastebin sudo parted -l
<bruxC> could i get some help with how to fstab a sdb1 with adequate permissions to accomodate my plex server so i may use the media thats on this drive?
<EriC^^> MrAristo: no problem
<bruxC> im new to linux and could use the help.
<EriC^^> bruxC: what permissions do you need?
<MeRJS> hello
<bruxC> i wouldn't mind if it was full permissions for everyone.
<bruxC> it's in a lab and its content i wouldn't mind be compromised.
<bruxC> being*
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/0vJ9dHpB
<oats_ubuntu> first time accessing freenode on Ubuntu
<EriC^^> bruxC: you can give everybody read access if you'd like, do they need write access?
<bruxC> i guess not.
<bruxC> i mean it would be write access for adding new content
<oats_ubuntu> eric: any idea?
<EriC^^> bruxC: who'd you like to own the files?
<bruxC> and i have multiple devices that would like to tap into the drive
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: 1 sec
<bruxC> eventually i'll be having the plex server oversee the drive permanently
<oats_ubuntu> ook
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: looks like there are 2 linux installations
<oats_ubuntu> eric bah how did that happen
<oats_ubuntu> is windows completely gone
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: are you in ubuntu right now?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> type df -h
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: it looks like it
<EriC^^> bruxC: who'd you like to be the owner of the files?
<bruxC> plexserver
<oats_ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/eeSBEV1Y
<EriC^^> the user called plexserver?
<bruxC> user
<bruxC> is the name
<EriC^^> ok type id user and paste here
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: how about "fdisk -l /dev/sd?"
<bruxC> uid=1000(user) gid=1000(user) groups=1000(user),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),110(lpadmin),111(sambashare)
<oats_ubuntu> id: user: no such user
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: not you :)
<oats_ubuntu> ook haha
<EriC^^> bruxC: type sudo blkid and get the ntfs partition's uuid
<bruxC>   /dev/sdb1: LABEL="PLEX" UUID="1AA4CA3AA4CA1861" TYPE="ntfs"
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: did you have important data on the windows partition?
<EriC^^> bruxC: where do you want to mount it? do you need it mounted at boot time automatically?
<bruxC> preferably automatically
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^:  in the file system browser on Ubuntu, under devices, I have Computer ( / ) and then another thing "20 GB volume" that's /media/oats/a64a1111-a740-4d54-b0d6-6a5d8974c245
<bruxC> in case the server reboots. i'd like to make sure the files can be available for the plex server
<oats_ubuntu> whose contents are identical to Computer /
<oats_ubuntu> and no I backed everything I needed from windows up
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: Can you pastebin the result of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd?"
<oats_ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/vDdD7bkL
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: please note that there is only one ? in the command
<EriC^^> bruxC: UUID=1AA4CA3AA4CA1861 /path/to/mountpoint  ntfs-3g   defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=022,fmask=133    0       0
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: please try again
<EriC^^> bruxC: type sudo nano /etc/fstab and add that line, replace /path/to/mountpoint with the mountpoint
<bruxC> will do.
<bruxC> where's a good mount point? /media/windows ?
<bruxC> also, once i create this new mountpoint folder, do i need to chmod it?
<oats_ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/EDQ9G99B
<ovrflw0x> why do fonts get thin and thick (dark) automatically on ubuntu 14.10?
<EriC^^> yeah, chown it to your user:group and chmod it to 755
<EriC^^> bruxC: ^
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: Any idea?
<ovrflw0x> why do fonts get thin and thick (dark) automatically on ubuntu 14.10?  i.e. it happens sometimes when i poweroff/on the laptop
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: sent
<bruxC> chmod 755 /media/windows
<bruxC> is that right?
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: I think you have accidentally deleted the windows partition when installing linux
<bruxC> syntax isn't my strong suit.
<fspkwon91> I've got to say I havent added any repositories and the software is working for me and i have just about everything for everything installed
<bruxC> strength* nor is english for that matter.
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: That was intentional
<EriC^^> bruxC: yes
<oats_ubuntu> but why are there two
<fspkwon91> darktable gets some good sharp images
<bruxC> or is it chown 755 /media/windows EriC^^ ?
<fspkwon91> and ive gotta say the gimp plugins make it damn near photoshop
<oats_ubuntu> Under devices I have "Computer" which is root / and I think it's mine, and then I have another device called "20 GB volume" at /media/oats/a64a1111-a740-4d54-b0d6-6a5d8974c245
<seronis> i have 1000s of files that i extracted from an old windows *.zip.  all of the filenmes came out as    path\to\blah\realname.ext  instead of  putting the files into directories.  is there a command i can type that will rename/move them all in one batch ?
<EriC^^> bruxC: no, chown user:user /media/windows
<oats_ubuntu> their contents look identical
<ovrflw0x> why does font rendering changes and gets back to default by itself during reboots? on ubuntu 14.10
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: you have two hard disks
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: i guess you installed linux on both partitions, you also have 2 swap partitions
<bruxC> :) thank you, rebooting and crossing my fingers.
<oats_ubuntu> What does that mean / what are the implications?
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: you may try to boot to another hard disk and see
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: well for 1 i think you should switch the linux installations, as you're using the big disk for "/" right now, i think it's better as a separate /home partition and the other as "/"
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: if grub is installed on both mbr's switch the boot order in the bios
<bruxC> ugh. Stupid plex.
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: Should I delete one?
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: yes
<oats_ubuntu> I'm half asleep so not too good at parsing jargon :p
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: are you sure that the OS installed on the other disk is not useful to you>
<EriC^^> boot into the other one, and delete the big disk and use it as a separate /home
<oats_ubuntu> I already installed my things and updated the one I'm on
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: Not that I know of; my goal was to remove windows and install ubuntu
<oats_ubuntu> I don't know why I'm on a 290 gb partition
<oats_ubuntu> Is that bad?
<oats_ubuntu> is there any way I can shrink the parition I'm presently on and delete the other 20 gb one?
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: not really, are both hdd's?
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: How would I know that? :p
<EriC^^> bruxC: no problem :)
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: I suggest you to move your linux installation to /dev/sdb, and make a /home and swap on /dev/sda
<oats_ubuntu> They're all from the same drive
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: How would I do all that?
<oats_ubuntu> is sdb the "20 GB volume" it shows under devices?
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: i mean is one an ssd?
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: yes
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: I don't know if your 20 GB drive is an SSD or not
<ovrflw0x> anyone?
<oats_ubuntu> how would I replace the contents of that one with the install I'm using  and make a /home and swap on a /dev/sda
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: erm, I'm not sure
<ovrflw0x> why does font rendering changes and gets back to default by itself during reboots? on ubuntu 14.10... i booted into 14.10 ubuntu and found that font look "thinner"!
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: that's more trouble than it's worth
<EriC^^> just boot the other installation, and install your stuff there
<EriC^^> you can get a list of the packages you installed and auto install them there
<oats_ubuntu> What is the downside of me using this install?
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: I would instead use the following method
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: nothing, you can remove the other hdd and use it for something else
<ovrflw0x> why does font rendering changes (fonts become thin) and gets back to default (thick) by itself during reboots? on ubuntu 14.10... i just booted into 14.10 ubuntu and found that font look "thinner"!
<miklcct> 1: boot from USB
<oats_ubuntu> also I don't remember installing ubuntu twice, what if the other install is some failed corrupted install
<miklcct> 2. mount the partitions
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: if both are hdd's i dont think it matters
<miklcct> 3. do a "cp --recursive --preserve=all"
<miklcct> 4. modify "/etc/fstab"
<miklcct> 5. chroot and install-grub
<miklcct> done
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct I really don't understand all that
<oats_ubuntu> what does eachs tep do, and how do I modify /etc/fstab?
<oats_ubuntu> Eric^^: Aren't they just paritions of the same memory?
<miklcct> What it does is to dump the contents from the old disk to the new disk, preserving everything
<miklcct> modifying /etc/fstab and installing grub is to boot the new partition
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: Why do you recommend switching away from the disk I'm presently using?
<oats_ubuntu> I mean how do I modify fstab/ what do I do in the file
<oats_ubuntu> and what do I chroot
<ovrflw0x> why does font rendering changes (fonts become thin) and gets back to default (thick) by itself during reboots? on ubuntu 14.10... i just booted into 14.10 ubuntu and found that font look "thinner"!
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: You still here?
<oats_ubuntu> wb mijlcct
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | oats_ubuntu
<ubottu> oats_ubuntu: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: check your garfix card driver loaded
<EriC^^> garfix
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: in additional drivers section, or sudo lshw -C video
<EriC^^> is that a typo?
<lotuspsychje> grafix :p
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: I suggest you use different disks for system and data
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: It is to reduce the chance of damaging the data if the system is broken
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: Isn't the data on the system though? What do you mean?
<oats_ubuntu> Can you explain how these are broken up?
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: You are currently having /home in /
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: It is dangerous, the risk of losing data due to system malfunction is high
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, fonts look thin only in "nautilus"
<eltigre> My PC just failed, and I need to access an encrypted home dir via USB... how can I do that?
<ovrflw0x> everywhere else is ok
<eltigre> ecryptfs-recover-private doesn't seem to do anything except mount the same placeholder under /tmp/
<oats_ubuntu> miklcct: But where else would /home/ be in? How would copying it to a smaller parition change any of that?
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: he means having it on the larger disk
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, not in nautilus but "Files  3.10" on ubuntu 14.10
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: from a sane perspective "/" needs about 7gb and will grow with installed programs to about 10gb tops, for a desktop 20gb is plenty enough
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: I don't understand; what is mik talking about with the security risks then
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: it makes sense to have "/" as the 20gb disk and home on a separate disk thats way larger
<EriC^^> ( cause it will have all your personal files, music, etc. etc. )
<LinuxGold> !info qt5.4
<ubottu> libphonon4qt5-4 (source: phonon): multimedia framework from KF5 - core library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.80-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 165 kB, installed size 653 kB
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: he is talking about the filesystem getting corrupted, if it's on another filesystem in case your "/" gets corrupted it will survive
<oats_ubuntu> ook I see
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, ?
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: most people use 1 partition as though, ext4 is pretty good
<EriC^^> wont hurt to have a separate /home though, and you can share it between distros, it's easier to reinstall, etc. etc.
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: did you check your graphics driver yet?
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: so, is the idea that, I put ubuntu on the 20 gb one and mount its home folder to a directory in the 290 gb partition?
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, it is open source radeon driver
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: other drivers show up your list?
<miklcct> oats_ubuntu: That's exactly what I meant
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, driver=radeon
<ovrflw0x> driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: can you check additional drivers (hardware) icon to see if other drivers list?
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, i don't think this is drivers issue as everywhere else except file browser fonts look ok
<oats_ubuntu> ook
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: when did your font start to show 'thin'? after update?reboot?
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, after reboot
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: try create a new user and test nautilus font from there plz
<oats_ubuntu> What is the use of vim and emacs in linux? Is it a programming environment?
<ovrflw0x> ok brb
<lotuspsychje> !emacs | oats_ubuntu
<ubottu> oats_ubuntu: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<WangXufeng> I ‘don't know how to use  ibus to input pinyin.I use sougou pinyin in windows.
<lotuspsychje> !info vim | oats_ubuntu
<ubottu> oats_ubuntu: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 956 kB, installed size 2341 kB
<oats_ubuntu> Why do people use vim and emacs instead of netbeans and eclipse and gui editors alike?
<lotuspsychje> oats_ubuntu: everyone has another purpose with packages
<oats_ubuntu> What do you mean?
<Stanley00> oats_ubuntu: because they like it. Nexttime, if you see one, just ask them why :P
<lotuspsychje> oats_ubuntu: meaning users choose their own flavors, for different kind of goals
<somsip> oats_ubuntu: and these sort of questions are better in #ubuntu-offtopic as they are not support questions
<oats_ubuntu> ook thank you
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: any changes?
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, in guest account fonts look OK and now fonts in default account also started looking ok
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ovrflw0x
<ubottu> ovrflw0x: Glad you made it! :-)
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, but fonts changes by itself in default account!
<ovrflw0x> lotuspsychje, as i said this problem occurs sometimes during reboot
<miklcct> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: not sure what causes this, check your logs maybe
<ovrflw0x> like which log
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: syslog, dmesg
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: wich ubuntu version was this again?
<ovrflw0x> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> ovrflw0x: you tested 14.04 for same issues?
<ovrflw0x> no
<lotuspsychje> i reccomend it
<ovrflw0x> nah
<miklcct> Is it possible to synchronise outlook.com contacts in Ubuntu 14.10?
<lotuspsychje> !info thunderbird | miklcct
<ubottu> miklcct: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:31.4.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 31279 kB, installed size 85160 kB
<dw1> hey, what's the best gui tool to view files being opened and closed?
<miklcct> lotuspsychje: I'm using Thunderbird as the mail client, but what I want is the contacts.
<wafflej0ck_> miklcct, you need to export the contacts into CSV or VCF something that can be imported into other programs in most cases, typically unless someone hacks something together MS doesn't release software for Linux (skype aside)
<somsip> miklcct: as above, eg: http://support.real-time.com/tbird/outlook_import.html
<miklcct> wafflej0ck_: I am synchronsing the contacts among my devices and I would like to find a way to also synchronise it onto my Ubuntu laptop
<roo79x> hi all I have a dell latitude e5410 running xubuntu 14.04 64bit I have an issue with the alpsPS/2 Alps dualpoint touchpad, if I tap on the touchpad it "right clicks" instead of left clicks?
<wafflej0ck_> miklcct, yea you're probably looking at third party sync solutions then, here's one I found on a quick Googling about Linux and contact sync with outlook https://www.memotoo.com/ they have a free version so you could give it a shot before you buy if you need it to sync more than 50 contacts
<ZA> Morning / Evening. Can anyone advice me on how to change the boot order on Linux? so to have the Windows duel boot 1st, and also how to turn off the boot menu for the Linux partition
<lotuspsychje> !grub | ZA
<ubottu> ZA: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ZA> thanks peeps
<jaypro> hey guys...i'm trying to install vid.stab. what directory is ffmpeg installed? i need to configure it
<EriC^^> jaypro: type whereis ffpmeg
<jaypro> EriC^^ what i got was "ffpmeg:"
<EriC^^> jaypro: it's not installed i think
<EriC^^> jaypro: ubuntu uses a different one av video something
<somsip> jaypro: what version of ubuntu? It changed from ffmpeg to avconv recently
<EriC^^> avsomething
<somsip> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<somsip> libav-tools in the parent package
<jaypro> im actually on debian and assumed it would be in the same directory
<somsip> jaypro: then we can't help you, and that's why - assumptions between ubuntu and debian often do not work
<roo79x> hi all I have a dell latitude e5410 running xubuntu 14.04 64bit I have an issue with the alpsPS/2 Alps dualpoint touchpad, if I tap on the touchpad it "right clicks" instead of left clicks?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to kill some process that is not being listed in the system monitor? Because I'm running apache on this machine and its stuck on an infinite loop, using 100% of my CPU
<somsip> kokut: sudo killall apache2
<kokut> somsip: thanks man, it turns out firefox was involved too somehow
<somsip> kokut: if firefox was calling a page running on apache, that would make sense
<kokut> Well i thought the processing was going to be made by apache process not by firefox
<theadmin> kokut: Well sure but a badly-written page may well cause a browser to hang.
<`hypermist`> I can't seem to play anygame on ubuntu with my gpu
<`hypermist`> I get GPULOCK error. which will happen soon
<neocher> hi
<`hypermist`> what can i do. guys
<`hypermist`> EriC^^, hello ?
<somsip> `hypermist`: what video card, what version of ubuntu, what drivers?
<`hypermist`> gpu: nvidia gts 450 ubuntu:14.04 uhm drivers should be 346.35 some1_
<`hypermist`> somsip, *
<somsip> `hypermist`: busy now - maybe someone else can help, but post the real version of the drivers - don't guess
<roo79x> hi all I have a dell latitude e5410 running xubuntu 14.04 64bit I have an issue with the alpsPS/2 Alps dualpoint touchpad, if I tap on the touchpad it "right clicks" instead of left clicks? my settings -> mouse and touchpad http://i57.tinypic.com/33cmzh5.png
<`hypermist`> somsip, all i did was apt-get install nvidia-current
<`hypermist`> thats all i did lol
<i-_> meta-/ /input jump_last_buffer_displayed
<utsav> where to find .bashrc file to update PATH variable for Oracle Java
<somsip> utsav: in user home, eg: ~/.bashrc
<utsav> somsip: thank you so much
 * pqbd_ the big D is silent, the little q makes alot of noise.
<miklcct> Sorry I have missed the conversation before as I didn't set up quassel core
<miklcct> What's the way to synchronise outlook.com contacts into Ubuntu?
<somsip> miklcct: maybe check the logs as it's a bit old now.
<somsip> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/26/%23ubuntu.txt
<miklcct> What I googled on the web about Thunderbird and outlook.com and found a link: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1023409
<miklcct> That means should I 1. Use another mail client, or 2. move all the contacts back to Google?
<cyborg4> Hey everyone! Have a question about the command line. Is there any way to have a command that runs, and then as soon as it exits to start it again?
<LMNOP> yea just run it again
<Stanley00> cyborg4: or put it in while : loop
<LMNOP> probably easier my way
<somsip> cyborg4: yes, but to what end?
<adrian_1908> wouldn't && work?
<Stanley00> cyborg4: there's also watch command, if you need *watch* the output
<cyborg4> I have a server program which is fairly prone to crashes. I just want it to run again when it terminates.
<cyborg4> It'll run fine for hours on end, so I want it to happen programmatically so I don't have to sit there and watch it.
<Stanley00> cyborg4: then just put it in a while loop
<adrian_1908> infinite loop it is then :D
<cyborg4> So, a while loop in an sh file would do the trick? it waits for command execution?
<somsip> cyborg4: use a supervisor
<somsip> !info supervisor | cyborg4
<Stanley00> cyborg4: yep, something as *while : ; do your_command; done*, and when your_command finish/crash, it run your_command again
<LMNOP> yeah ok well
<ubottu> cyborg4: supervisor (source: supervisor): A system for controlling process state. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0r1-1 (utopic), package size 238 kB, installed size 1423 kB
<somsip> cyborg4: eg, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-manage-supervisor-on-ubuntu-and-debian-vps
<LMNOP> what if supervisor crashed
<LMNOP> now your in same situation
<somsip> LMNOP: applies to anything, so moot point. What if the server crashed? What if the network went down, etc etc ad nauseum
<LMNOP> i guess you get my point yep
<LMNOP> how do you know it is more likely his app will crash than supervisor
<somsip> cyborg4: what server program is it that is prone to crashing? The last time I had that question, someone was running mysqld without enough RAM and was crashing due to OOM errors. Which showed the problem he was trying to solve was not the right problem to solve...
<cyborg4> somsip: minetestserver
<cyborg4> So this would work, yeah:
<cyborg4> #!/bin/sh
<cyborg4> while :
<cyborg4> do
<cyborg4>  /CarmaServ/bin/minetestserver
<cyborg4> done
<somsip> cyborg4: ok - no experience of that but if it's official I would imagine it should be robust so you may have another problem
<LMNOP> youcould just restart the servier periodically
<LMNOP> but whatevs
<cyborg4> The server restarts every day automatically
<somsip> cyborg4: so what is the real problem - crashes or daily restart?
<cyborg4> Crashes. But they're caused by a known bug in the server software.
<somsip> cyborg4: this would be more flexible. Set it up like this, and a cronjob to check the server is running or service restart. https://gist.github.com/MarkTraceur/998260
<cyborg4> somsip: It's not a service at all, it's a binary
<somsip> cyborg4: as above
<liath> hey there.  could anyone tell me if it is possible to have two interfaces with the same gateway?  I know about all the quirks, but I'm doing it so I can seed linux images (and download a few more) but need to be able to use one NIC purely for torrent traffic
<liath> that way i can catch it all and make sure it goes into a low priority queue on my router
<shadows> This runs detached: ffmpeg -i [input] [parameters] -y [output] </dev/null >/dev/null 2> ffmpeg.log &
<shadows> I want to remove the log file after ffmpeg is complete. The following will not detach. Any ways to do this on the command line without having lots of shell-scripts. ffmpeg -i [input] [parameters] -y [output] </dev/null >/dev/null 2> ffmpeg.log && rm ffmpeg.log &
<shadows> I've tried wrapping it in parenthesis, didn't do any good.
<somsip> shadows: wouldn't image && will work like that is it requires the output of the first to trigger the second, and you can't run the first in background with ffmpeg & && rm log for obvious reasons
<somsip> *imagine
<shadows> I see
<decci> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and I am trying to understand what is www-data all about?
<somsip> decci: that's a statement rather than a question. what do you need to know
<decci> somsip: If I want to upload a file with normal user, how will it get changed to www-data
<afidegnum> hello, I have installed gmp and php5-gmp but I am still getting ... the requested PHP extension gmp is missing from your system
<afidegnum> can anyone please help?
<somsip> decci: add user to www-data group, make /var/www sticky for groups
<somsip> decci: eg http://serverfault.com/questions/6895/whats-the-best-way-of-handling-permissions-for-apache2s-user-www-data-in-var
<aeonltd> afidegnum: that's rather specific have you tried the php channel?
<afidegnum> apt-get install php
<afidegnum> oooh, sorry, I am just confused
<decci> somsip: Thanks
<silviu> Hi guys. there is any way I get gateway ip address and  dns ips with vsphere sdk?
<decci> Any internet monitoring tool available for Linux e.g which user has consumed how many data based on ip address?
<aeonltd> decci: i think if you could find something for your router that does that it may be more useful
<aeonltd> decci: unless your pc is your router...
<decci> aeonltd: Does it mean we dont have any avl tool..
<decci> aeonltd: We have around 20 user. They have internet connection and we work based on firewall. I want to know who consumed how many data. based on client side activity how shall I check that or monitor that
<agustin_mark_kev> hello on quick question how can i use gnu parallel and proz sorry for asking here
<liath> decci, you'd have to have a good router. then soem decent monitoring tools, somethign like bandwidthd should work
<agustin_mark_kev> i typed parallel proz "link here" but it says warning input is read from the terminal only experts do this on purpose press ctrl-d to exit
<decci> liath: I am aware of bandwidthd but it shows the certain logs of users
<aeonltd> decci: ok, unless traffic is run through your pc i don't think it's possible. but i'm kinda a noob at networking
<agustin_mark_kev> i tried reading the man page but im quite confused
<aeonltd> decci: you could monitor YOUR data, and collate data from all pcs using individual software. that sounds more possible
<agustin_mark_kev> i read the wiki examples i cant understand
<agustin_mark_kev> anyone please
<JustSighDudes> jesus almost identified to nickserv here
<liath> that is why I suggested running bandwithd on the router. you could then tell who uses how much data, when, etc
<Ash12345>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Ash12345 hbspqjxlmfnn
<liath> erm.  ash ^^^?
<cfhowlett> Ash12345, thanks for the password, m8!
<Ash12345> Hi Guys
<aeonltd> oh boy
<`hypermist`> how do i know if i have the right graphics card drivers
<Ash12345> I have wordpress site .... I want to upload file in my web hosting directory with www-data user privilege
<aeonltd> `hypermist`: well what card do you have?
<`hypermist`> gts 450 nvidia
<DJones> Ash12345: Just make sure you change that password that you've posted in the channel
<`hypermist`> DJones, i decided to see if it was real
<`hypermist`> i don't think it was
<`hypermist`> cause i tried to do the good old ghost test
<`hypermist`> xD
<`hypermist`> not being mean but im just saying
<`hypermist`> aeonltd, gts 450 nvidia. i couldn't use the .run file cause it would say X server running then Nouveau was stopping it after i stopped the X server
<aeonltd> `hypermist`: i think you may need to uninstall nouveau first; nouveau is the open source nvidia driver
<`hypermist`> i decided to use apt-get install nvidia-current in the end so idk if that done anything
<el3> sources
<el3> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Guest96949> http://asperasoft.com/
<Guest96949> interesting
<Guest96949> i found that when searching for rsync errors
<Guest96949> said 100x faster than rsync
<sumeya> say some things
<cfhowlett_> !ask | sumeya
<ubottu> sumeya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<abailarri> Hello. I created a daemon with upstart and I putted on /etc/init path. I started and when I execute initctl list | sort I see myservice stop/waiting, and I can't stop or restart
<abailarri> Any suggestions please?
<pseudonymous> OK - I'm struggling with ~/.xsession-errors eating up ALL available diskspace if I a) leave mumble running and b) have suspended at some point. - It keeps spawning pulseaudio related errors. Is there a way to just not have pulse or *anything* logging to .xsession-errors ? It can't be intended that the damned thing chugs through 74GB of space in the space of a few hours.
<pseudonymous> abailarry: way too little information - you should probably paste your upstart script (paste.ubuntu.com). Even so, maybe you should just write a regular init script. Ubuntu will be switching to systemD soon anyway
<MrN00Bs> is anyone using Macbook pro here ?
<cfhowlett_> !mac | MrN00Bs,
<ubottu> MrN00Bs,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<doomlord_> ii am
<MrN00Bs> doomlord_, which mac ?
<doomlord_> but not wth ubuntu on it. (ubuntu on desktop).. MBPR 13" not iris pro, just base
<MrN00Bs> doomlord_, PM ?
<doomlord_> i'm not so gung ho about splitting the laptop ssd to install linux
<doomlord_> sure PM
<doomlord_> i would like to though if there's an ultra small distro
<doomlord_> i frequently ssh into my desktop linux box, and use synergy between them
<aeon-ltd> doomlord_: you can cut linux down to a few gb if you want
<aeon-ltd> besides... VMs!!!!
<doomlord_> supposedly one can run an xwindow server on the mac
<doomlord_> and run a desktop machines' windows on the mac?
<aeon-ltd> doomlord_: if you've got the x11 application
<doomlord_> basically my reason for owning a mac is to actually run OSX (eg , ability to use iOS SDK)
<aeon-ltd> doomlord_: i'm running arch in a VM now, just under 2GB storage space used
<doomlord_> ok
<doomlord_> heh i'm one of these people who wants to configure linux to be as much like the mac as possible
 * EllieGoulding is running a hackintosh dual booted with Arch
<doomlord_> i'm after the closest possible clone of mission-control (since mountain lion mission control is actually good)
<doomlord_> but it makes less difference on a desktop machine.  Apple laptop & linux desktop is a nice combination
<aeon-ltd> doomlord_: i think compiz had some feature that was like expose
<doomlord_> its ok but on linux I gravitate back to simpler environments like XFCE/XFWM. the compiz stuff has all the eye candy, but i've never found it as satisfying as either snow leopard was, or as mission control is now
<aeon-ltd> yeah if osx is anything it's elegant
<EllieGoulding> eh yosemite looks cartoony :/
<doomlord_> the magic is on a laptop: the trackpad gestures combined with the way missioncontrol behaves
<EllieGoulding> mission control is nice, I have a hot corner that brings up all my desktops
<aeon-ltd> EllieGoulding: they will learn, hopefully
<EllieGoulding> along with being able to drag windows to another or make one on the fly
<aeon-ltd> EllieGoulding: this could be their windows 8 lapse
<EllieGoulding> well idk if its THAT bad lol
<doomlord_> on a linux desktop I like the extra control you can get with a keyboard, and 'focus follows mouse', and use of scrollwheel for desktops (i've got scrollwheel on window title taking it between desktops)
<EllieGoulding> though metro design == no design
<aeon-ltd> i'm not sure why win8 is so hated though, the stuff they added doesn't kill the experience, but to non tablet users it's mostly just useless
<EllieGoulding> I just hate windows
<doomlord_> all the compiz stuff has never worked well on multiple monitors. (oh thats another thing missioncontrol does REALLY well now - desktops per monitor switched independantly)
<EllieGoulding> though I think win8 is the best one out cuz it has slightly better performace and it doesnt remind me competely of windows 98
<EllieGoulding> also they added some much needed stuff like a reset button, although kinda half baked
<hiexpo> hello all
<hiexpo> bazhang, holla
<klxl> ?
<klxl> 聊什么的地方
<cfhowlett_> !vn | klxl
<ubottu> klxl: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<cfhowlett_> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<klxl> 。。。
<klxl> 难道都是外国人？
<cfhowlett_> !cn | klxl
<ubottu> klxl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<klxl> Is the friends all over the world?
<cfhowlett_> klxl, go to the china channel for support.  no google translate
<klxl> ...La Lingua non è Buona, di difficoltà di comunicazione, Andiamo.
<aeon-ltd> oh boy
<aeon-ltd> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<klxl> To understand boy
<klxl> 。。。
<aeon-ltd> entshuldigung, ich konnen verstehen nicht
<aeon-ltd> klar?
<cfhowlett_> aeon-ltd, stop please.  don't encourage/feed
<aeon-ltd> ok
<l0cal> can someone help me ,i have a problem ,posted question on askubuntu but no solution . Can someone help me ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | l0cal
<ubottu> l0cal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l0cal> OK, sorry and thanks . My problem started after i rebooted my pc from the terminal , not doing any upgrades ,just a simple reboot , i saw some warning about low space on the home folder nothing else but i think it is unlikely that this is the problem . My computer booted just fine ,but when i type my login password it freezes and nothing happens . I can't acces tty shell with CTRL+ALT+F(1...6) ,when i do this sometimes it loads all tha
<cfhowlett> l0cal, you ... ignored a warning message about storage space?
<l0cal> the login screen and freezes , i managed to get to a login in tty once put after i type my password it reloading the login screen . I have installed on this machine a fluxbox windows manager and i could login there , and list my files and did some commands i saw on related
<l0cal> problem posts , don't know if it's stupid or not .. tried reinstall ubuntu-desktop , unity what . nothing works for me ..
<l0cal> yes i did that
<cfhowlett> l0cal, when the /boot gets tool full of old kernels, what you describe is common.
<l0cal> i saw a warning relating low space on home directory
<l0cal> i don't know why i can't acces tty shell
<cfhowlett> l0cal, :)  sounds fixable.
<l0cal> don't know what to do to acces my machine and all my files .. i'm afraid not to lose some of my files , firefox tabs ..
<Swft> how to compile an .exe using gcc on linux?
<Swft> COMP=mingw doesn't build an .exe
<cfhowlett> l0cal, boot from ubuntu USB.  mount hdd.  clear cruft.
<l0cal> won't lose my data  on that partition ?
<cfhowlett> l0cal, delete FILES not partitions ...
<Swft> cfhowlett; do you have any idea?
<cfhowlett> Swft, nope.  when I know nothing, I try not to comment.
<cfhowlett> sorry
<Swft> cfhowlett; you gotta know somethin'
<cfhowlett> Swft, your issue?  false.  flattering but ... no.
<Swft> cfhowlett; do you use Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Swft, all the time.
<Swft> cfhowlett, which version?
<l0cal> cfhowlett why do you think i can't acces tty  ?
<cfhowlett> Swft, I know nothing about your issue, so can't help.  sorry.
<geirha> ##workingset might be able to help with cross compiling
<cfhowlett> l0cal, overfilled /boot would do that.
<l0cal> so you say by booting an ubuntu usb i could manage space ?
<l0cal> how could i do that
<cfhowlett> l0cal, boot usb.  mount hdd.  delete files - carefully and selectively.
<cfhowlett> l0cal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels
<l0cal> thanks i read this
<cfhowlett> l0cal, alternative: boot the usb, mount the hdd, chroot to the file system and use terminal commands to clean kernels.  (actually safer than my initial suggestion)
<l0cal> the solution of the problem overwhelms me
<l0cal> preetty noob
<l0cal> but i'll try ..
<cfhowlett> l0cal, this one.  ask for more guided assistance.  I've never chrooted.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/proper-way-to-remove-old-linux-kernels/
<xubuntu616> starting 14.04.1 upgrade. connected as edman747 on the other computer
<l0cal> so you think that old kernels images have overflowed the boot directory memory ?
<mehdip2007> hi guys how can i change the color of my selected line?
<minimec> mehdip2007: If I understand you correctly, this would be part of the theme settings.
<mehdip2007> exactly for example when i select something it become blue but i want to be orange
<mehdip2007> minimec, i donno where can i change it
<imagecreative> hello
<imagecreative> someone know if xubuntu have spy programs like ubuntu?
<MACscr> does ubuntu 14.04 generate 70-persistent-net.rules by default? I know it at least a release or so ago it didnt generate one
<k1l> imagecreative: neither xubuntu nor ubuntu do have spy programs included
<minimec> mehdip2007: look here... http://askubuntu.com/questions/63126/how-do-i-change-the-selected-items-color
<imagecreative> what about canonical?
<iptable> imagecreative, programs which auto-search your search string in amazon and other locations for you are hardly "spy" features ...
<cfhowlett> imagecreative, canonical doesn't have "spy" programs
<iptable> imagecreative, and you can disable that feature if you don't want that in the settings.
<imagecreative> they are taking information
<k1l> imagecreative: what about what? you read some FUD
<k1l> imagecreative: can you give some facts and not some missinformations?
<cfhowlett> imagecreative, no FUD please.  if you don't want, disable or install a different buntu
<iptable> imagecreative, either canonical nor ubuntu have spy software installed to let anyone spy on you. It's oensource, so if you don't believe, read the code
<somsip> !adlens | imagecreative
<ubottu> imagecreative: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<iptable> imagecreative, who is taking what information? Please provide details/prove. Or is this something you hae heard from centos/fedora/arch fansbois?
<es-em> Hi everybody :) I need some help with a terminal command I am using inside a python program I wrote. Somebody feels like helping me?
<k1l> imagecreative: if you talk about the amazon lense, that is shut down since months and will not send any data.
<imagecreative> is not about believe or know
<imagecreative> i am asking because i dont know
<iptable> imagecreative, cool. and you got your answer.
<imagecreative> thank oyu
<cfhowlett> imagecreative, the answer to your question: NO
<imagecreative> you
<iptable> no problem
<iptable> cfhowlett, do you ever sleep? ;)
<cfhowlett> iptable, China standard time m8
<iptable> ah
<iptable> that explains a lot ;)
<SnoRider> Hello, I'm trying to download  BitchX-1.2c01-svn but it isn't found, do I need to download an apt-get search location?  I believe it's development.
<k1l> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in utopic
<geirha> Oh, someone's revived BitchX?
<SnoRider> Yes, it's ipv6 compatible now
<iptable> SnoRider, you mean compile? apt-get won't install stuff that's not in the repos.
<k1l> SnoRider: its not included in ubuntu repos. so see their webpage on how to install that
<SnoRider> Ah, I thought it might be on one of the devel repos
<SnoRider> Thanks
<iptable> !info info
<ubottu> info (source: texinfo): Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 5.2.0.dfsg.1-4 (utopic), package size 89 kB, installed size 438 kB
<iptable> cool
<wentian> how install flash for firefox
<cfhowlett> !flash | wentian
<ubottu> wentian: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<`hypermist`> how to know if. ubuntu is blocking something from allowing incomming and out going connections ?
<k1l> `hypermist`: in general: if you dont have a program listening on a port there is no incoming on that port.
<wentian> i intall flash soft center ,but it now work
<`hypermist`> but thing is. bitcoin wallet lets say it needs to connect to peers to sync, but that isnt happening
<`hypermist`> its not connecting to peers
<`hypermist`> so something is blocking connections
<wentian> not work with firefox
<`hypermist`> so thatas my issue k1l
<`hypermist`> s/thatas/that
<wentian> i install xubuntu on my old thinkpad
<wentian> exit
<wentian> i live in shanghai, where r u
<cfhowlett> !ot | wentian,
<ubottu> wentian,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wentian> ok
<wentian> my flash is not work
<wentian> other is ok
<`hypermist`> k1l, ?
<k1l> `hypermist`: so what errors do you get? needs that some special network setup? does the router block connections?....
<`hypermist`> k1l, no error, it worked before i coverted to linux
<k1l> `hypermist`: what program is it?
<`hypermist`> its a bitcoin wallet basically
<`hypermist`> but its called neoscoin
<k1l> `hypermist`: what ubuntu exact? can you start it from terminal and see if there is an error?
<`hypermist`> 14.04
<`hypermist`> hypermist@hypermist-PC:~$ neos start
<`hypermist`> Starting Neos
<`hypermist`> NeosCoin server starting
<`hypermist`>  all i get k1l
<k1l> `hypermist`: "my car is somewhat broken, fix it" "what is broken" "something on my car"  how are we supposed to fix it if we dont know what you do and what you get at all?
<`hypermist`> thats all i get no errors :|
<`hypermist`> it just doesn't connect to the peers on the outside world. ? is firewall blocking the app from doing so ?
<Gandiashore> Que pasa nanoooooooooooos
<Gandiashore> unos crossy roads hay buenos?
<k1l> no, its not blocking per default.
<cfhowlett> !es | Gandiashore
<ubottu> Gandiashore: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gandiashore> ok ok
<Gandiashore> COME ON NANOOOOOOOOOS
<GatoLoko> Gandiashore: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<Gandiashore> THis night, 23.00
<`hypermist`> k1l, cause i can tell you it worked on windows. and i have a vps running the exact same version. but without gui
<cfhowlett> zero tolerance for zero manners.  I like.
<MACscr> I hate to reask this question, but does ubuntu 14.04 generate 70-persistent-net.rules by default? I know it at least a release or so ago it didnt generate one
<MACscr> i have one on my system, but with ethX interface names versus biosdevnames
<k1l> `hypermist`: windows got nothing to do with it now. i dont kanow that program and what setup it needs. so maybe you have a better chance for a solution if you ask the program coder for help
<MACscr> so im just trying to figure out why
<`hypermist`> k1l,  but thing is why would it work on my linux vps same version. but not my linux home pc ?
<k1l> `hypermist`: vps got a totally differen network setup.
<k1l> `hypermist`: please ask neoscoin guys what setup they need and if that is a known issue.
<`hypermist`> that i can do but. i cannot expect a reply till like 3-4am my time
<`hypermist`> lol
<k1l> `hypermist`: #neoscoin exists
<`hypermist`> k1l,  there is a .sh file on the website @ neoscoin.com
<`hypermist`> and yes  i know k1l but dev is asleep
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<TheBigDeal> How can i disable the Extras repositories when doing release upgrades?
<k1l> TheBigDeal: comment them in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> make a # in front of the lines there
<TheBigDeal> k1l, i got a temporary file
<TheBigDeal> k1l, /var/tmp/sourcesXXZWT7bJ.list
<k1l> TheBigDeal: ?
<TheBigDeal> k1l, i don't know
<fattest>  for a small web hosting company (that i want to start) (hosted with ubuntu 12.04 server) what internet speed do you need to satisfy users?
<tomodachi> fattest: depends on the user, and what kind of content the user wants to provide through the web page
<fattest> tomodachi: no its a web hosting company via FTP
<fattest> so there will be lot of users
<fattest> static html/php pages will be transferred
<k1l> TheBigDeal: so what is the issue with commenting out the extra repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<TheBigDeal> k1l, i can comment them, but i was not sure about that temporary file
<`hypermist`> TheBigDeal, he said /etc/apt
<`hypermist`> not /var/tmp
<k1l> TheBigDeal: i dont know what you want with that file in /var/tmp
<TheBigDeal> hydrajump, yes it is redirecting to it
<TheBigDeal> o.O
<ciscam> hi! can somebody tell me why this works fine when i open the script class file via console but not when i compile it as a jar? http://pastebin.com/5TTXkk7v
<ciscam> the jar wont create a text file, the class file does
<TheBigDeal> fattest, btw, your question is really weird, not sure but you need to provide the fastest internet speed to your server to satisfy your users
<TheBigDeal> k1l, your file is redirecting to that file in the /var/tmp
<fattest> TheBigDeal: i get around 7mbps on speedtest.net
<fattest> if i have like 300 users, will that be enough?
<k1l> TheBigDeal: what system is that?
<TheBigDeal> k1l, 14.10
<k1l> what exactly?
<TheBigDeal> k1l, Ubuntu
<TheBigDeal> k1l, btw, it works
<k1l> TheBigDeal: please show in a pastebin: "lsb_release -a", "uname -a" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TheBigDeal> fattest, It depends on your server, and what you will provide
<fattest> TheBigDeal: i'll allow them to host web sites - HTML/PHP pages
<TheBigDeal> fattest, web hosting?
<fattest> yes
<TheBigDeal> fattest, hmm, I'm not sure about that, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu server, try to google that to figure out how much internet speed do you need
<fattest> ok
<TheBigDeal> fattest, for a web hosting server of course
<fattest> ok
<Ben64> could probably ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but i'll save you the trouble. 7mbit is way too slow
<TheBigDeal> k1l, Everything is okay now, thanks, i know that things are messy a bit ;)
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, ++, i would say that
<fattest> Ben64: what should i be getting?
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to have a discussion
<adac> Guys how can I mount an encrpted home directory? Currently tried this: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /media/username/763e53fe-cce3-4fe6-ab5d-50426cbd408e/home/.ecryptfs/usernam/.Private but it doesn't seem to work. I get: "Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed"
<k1l> fattest: that heavily depends on the services running on the server and the amount of users connecting to them. but hardwaretalk and "what to buy" questions are better suited into #ubuntu-offtopic
<adac> hmm actually I wanted not to use the passphrase but my login password
<TheBigDeal> k1l, it's a web hosting server
<`hypermist`> k1l, its got to be on my end
<`hypermist`> cause i even just copied the whole source files from my vps and its still not connecting to anyone
<aphorise> In trusty I have all 4x universe "deb + deb src" in my /etc/apt/sources.list & have done "apt-get update" - but whatever I try to install from universe repo's it say's unable to find.
<aphorise> What am I be missing?
<k1l> `hypermist`: that program is not in the repos. so better ask their support what you need to do to make it run. just ask in their channel or forum
<k1l> aphorise: what program?
<aphorise> k1l  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=haproxyctl -
<aphorise> oh sorry my bad thats in vivid only
<k1l> aphorise: yep, vivid only.
<mehdip2007> guys i change my theme and now my sound indicator has no buttoms
<adac> Looks like this is the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1028532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1028532 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-recover-private mounts in /tmp but does not decrypt" [Low,Fix released]
<apg___> Hello
<kaabe> Hi! I have a crontab entry which stores stout and sterr to the same file (`/usr/local/bin/rsync-nfs.sh >> /var/log/rsync/rsync.log 2>&1`). How can I send sterr to a separate file, while still keeping both sterr+stout in one file?
<Tzunamii> kaabe: Using the command 'tee'. Loads of info on the Net regarding it. This is an example: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/692000/how-do-i-write-stderr-to-a-file-while-using-tee-with-a-pipe
<kaabe> Tzunamii: that should do, thanks!
<kaabe> It makes sense to use tee in this case, just to newb to think of that. ;)
<stemid> where does ubuntu mount webdav shares when I use connect to server in the gui? I want to run grep commands on the files that I mounted but I can only see them in Nautilus and not in mount(8) output.
<Zeljko> What is the system requirements for latest Ubuntu version ?
<tomodachi> Zeljko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<k1l> stemid: it uses gvfs. see under /media/username/
<stemid> I think you mean /run/media but no it's not there. I'm running find on / to find it now.
<k1l> stemid: no i dont mean /run/media i mean /media/username
<stemid> I found it under /run/user/1000/gvfs
<stemid> /run/media is otherwise where stuff gets mounted automatically by gnome in ubuntu for me.
<stemid> eh sorry, I'm in the wrong channel. my home desktop runs ubuntu, this is my laptop with fedora. haha
<stemid> my bad
<Tzunamii> >.>
<stemid> but I found the path anyways
<k1l> :/
<quackgyver> Hey. My dedicated Ubuntu desktop comp broke, so I bought an identical one and put the old HDD in it
<quackgyver> but the BIOS cant find a bootable device
<quackgyver> or w/e
<quackgyver> i tried to follow instructions on repairing the grub but nothing seemed to really work
<quackgyver> i kept getting weird errors so
<quackgyver> does anyone know what i can do?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: do you have a live usb?
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Yep!!
<EriC^^> ok! load it up!
<quackgyver> Ok, one sec
<quackgyver> It's gonna take a good few mins, so ill highlight you when its done
<EriC^^> ok
<muazzam> Hello
<quackgyver> EriC^^: "Try Ubuntu" right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<quackgyver> Aight, a few more mins
<TheNumb> Ubuntu, not even once.
<quackgyver> EriC^^: aight im in!
<quackgyver> any suggestions?
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> is it found?
<bonhoeffer> i’m trying to touch a file in this directory: drwxrwxr-x 11 www-data www-data 4096 Jan 26 07:21 plugins — my username “tim” is a member of www-data, i get permission denied
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: did you just add him to the group?
<bonhoeffer> yes
<bonhoeffer> reload bash?
<EriC^^> try to logout and log back in
<quackgyver> EriC^^: its just loading
<quackgyver> blinking marker
<quackgyver> oh there we go
<EriC^^> ok
<quackgyver> no command found
<quackgyver> is that a lowercase L in ld?
<EriC^^> no command or no file found?
<EriC^^> yes
<quackgyver> sorry i forgot the ls
<quackgyver> it says "cannot access" etc
<bonhoeffer> EriC^^: works
<quackgyver> "no such file or directory"
<pratik> Hi
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: ok
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<EriC^^> quackgyver: ok type sudo parted -l , paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> bonhoeffer: no problem :)
<pratik> For torrent Your Ubuntu says -> " Can't get transmission to download to a location on the mounted drive...."
<pratik> I thought ubuntu is good OS
<quackgyver> EriC^^: loading, one moment
<jatt> you thought correctly
<TheNumb> pratik: what file systemd?
<TheNumb> file system*
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> too.much.lennart.
<quackgyver> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/v48RkGnD
<pratik> File system in Ubuntu 10.04 TLS
<TheNumb> pratik: no, the file system of the drive.
<pratik> donno
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> pratik: yet you're complaining it doesn't work.
<EriC^^> quackgyver: ok, it looks like the installation was out of an efi machine
<TheNumb> pratik: please paste mount to paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you're currently booted in legacy mode on the live usb
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Yeah
<TheNumb> output of "mount"
<EriC^^> quackgyver: does your pc have uefi?
<TheNumb> EriC^^: modprobing efivars should do in that case.
<TheNumb> I'd think.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Yeah on my original computer I installed it with UEFI enabled, but then it turned out that i had to disable it in favor of legacy because Ubuntu wouldn't even run otherwise
<TheNumb> BluesKaj: hiya.
<quackgyver> so I enabled legacy, updated the bios
<pratik> How to get mount info
<quackgyver> it wouldnt boot
<quackgyver> then i reset all bios settings
<TheNumb> pratik: open the terminal and type in mount.
<quackgyver> and suddenly it worked
<quackgyver> then the computer broke, so i switched it for this one
<quackgyver> and just swapped the hdd
<quackgyver> thats the story :)
<Tzunamii> pratik: sudo mount|column -t
<EriC^^> quackgyver: ok, it's installed in uefi mode still
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Do I need to reinstall it without UEFI turned on?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you need to either switch uefi on, and fix a couple stuff
<quackgyver> EriC^^: If I turn it on it won't find Ubuntu
<quackgyver> so I need to fix some stuff :p
<stuff1> EriC^^, still going strong my friend?!
<EriC^^> quackgyver: it will be easy
<EriC^^> stuff1: ?
<quackgyver> Okay cool
<stuff1> oops,
<EriC^^> ah, hey :D
<bruxC> must have gotten disconnected last night.
<bruxC> Hey man, thanks again for your help.
<EriC^^> quackgyver: enable uefi and boot the usb in uefi mode
<bruxC> It's working like a champ. I'm a little bummed out that I couldn't figure out the problem myself.
<pratik> http://pastebin.com/FiTLwrCs
<EriC^^> bruxC: great, no problem man
<quackgyver> EriC^^: when you say boot the usb in uefi mode, youre basically just talking about rebooting with the usb stick in and uefi enabled
<quackgyver> rather than legacy, yeah?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: yeah
<quackgyver> aight
<EriC^^> quackgyver: if you do get a boot options menu with 2 usb modes choose uefi
<quackgyver> one moment
<quackgyver> aight
<Mageia> 第一次来，这个怎么用呢
<pratik> http://pastebin.com/FiTLwrCs
<pratik> Please check
<habash> Guys I have only 4.7GB avalible on my machine, is it enough to install Ubuntu on VB?
<tomodachi> habash: yes
<jatt> what is vb
<habash> tomodachi, how much space does the fresh install usually take?
<habash> jatt, virtualbox
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Ok now it booted up GRUB booter
<EriC^^> great and odd
<quackgyver> "Try Ubuntu without installing" / "Install Ubuntu" / "OEM install" / "Check disc for defects"
<quackgyver> First option yeah?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: oh ok, i thought it found the installation :D
<EriC^^> yeah
<quackgyver> ah no
<quackgyver> but
<quackgyver> thats what happened the first time
<jatt> is a little tight if your home partition is in the same as the / partition
<quackgyver> i put in the usb stick and suddenly it found the hdd os
<quackgyver> o_o
<jatt> 10gb to be on the safe side
<quackgyver> anyway ok
<minimec> habash: According to the 'minimal requirements' page, the graphical installer will fail... (needs 5GB) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<lion123> yo
<lion123> how could i install ubuntu on my window7
<lion123> 64 bits
<tomodachi> minimec: habash well that wiki page does mention three differnt ram requirements, so it seems quite inconclusive. I successfully ran ubuntu 14.04 on 4 gigs
<jagat> download iso file from www.ubuntu.com
<habash> minimec, I don't care for the GUI, how can I install it without the GUI?
<habash> tomodachi, 4 gigs or ram? or 4 gigs of hdd?
<jatt> install the ubuntu server iso
<lion123> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 i have that
<lion123> but i dont hve a usb
<tomodachi> habash: ram
<EriC^^> habash: minimal cd
<lion123> pendrive
<jatt> nope  not that one, the server one
<EriC^^> !minimalcd | habash
<ubottu> habash: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<habash> thanks EriC^^
<minimec> habash: It's all on that page...
<habash> minimec, thanks man well do
<lion123> i can i install that without connecting internet
<lion123> my internet is slow
<EriC^^> quackgyver: did it load?
<lion123> its showing 2 hours
<makara> hi. Common problem I'm sure, what should I do with "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"?
<EriC^^> makara: what are you trying to compile?
<makara> im following http://www.makemkv.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=224
<EriC^^> !find makemkv
<ubottu> Package/file makemkv does not exist in utopic
<quackgyver> EriC^^: hey sorry my boss called
<quackgyver> just one minute, terribly sorry
<EriC^^> quackgyver: no worries
<makara> EriC^^: ok. I'm sorted. I dont know what I thought
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Ok I'm in :)
<quackgyver> Loaded faster this time too
<EriC^^> quackgyver: ok, cool
<EriC^^> quackgyver: type sudo parted -l and paste in paste.ubuntu.com again
<EriC^^> quackgyver: is it a 64bit machine?
<quackgyver> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> ok
<quackgyver> pasting
<quackgyver> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/f3i8pmc1
<EriC^^> quackgyver: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> quackgyver: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type those 3 commands ^^
<Esor> do you like ubuntu-gnome?
<i0d9i20> so how well does Ubuntu perform on a Windows Surface tablet?
<the-solipsist> Hello. I have a WD My Cloud NAS attached over ethernet to an OpenWrt router. I've enabled NFS on the NAS. I'm not sure what my firewall settings on the OpenWrt router should be.
<the-solipsist> All the settings I see on http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/nfs.server assume that the router itself will be the NFS server.
<the-solipsist> Is there anyone here who speaks iptables? :)
<Tzunamii> I think it's much easier if you describe what you want done
<the-solipsist> Tzunamii: I want to be able to connect from my laptop to the NAS using NFS.
<Tzunamii> You just want to punch some holes, is that it?
<the-solipsist> Yes. I want to know the correct netfilter/iptables settings.
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, can I ask cronjob related questions in this channel?
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: yeah
<EriC^^> go for it..
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: Ok... I am trying to get cronjob working with notify-send, I read on google many people asking this, but no solution worked for me :(
<EriC^^> what are you adding?
<quackgyver> ok EriC^^
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: What do you mean?
<quackgyver> typed in those 3 commands
<EriC^^> try DISPLAY=:0 notify-send <something>
<quackgyver> took a while cus the keyboard layout wasnt in my native language
<quackgyver> what do i do now?
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: in crontab -e , what's the command you're using?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: Already tried that one
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: one second trying something
<O_OniGiri> * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "Hello world!"
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: Btw, I am using xubuntu
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: it works
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: for me it doesnt :(
<jatt> put it in a shell script
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: is the cron running? type tailf /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> see if it runs
<tga> greetings. I have a server that hangs on boot on random: nonblocking pool is initialized. any ideas?
<O_OniGiri> jatt: Also tried to put DISPLAY:=0 in script
<tga> I found a bunch of forum posts on this, but no answers
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: it runs, because I am echoing some test text to a file
<jatt> should be DISPLAY=:0.0
<EriC^^> quackgyver: type sudo chroot /mnt
<O_OniGiri> jatt: I will try
<O_OniGiri> jatt: like this? #!/bin/bash  DISPLAY=:0.0
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: try * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 xclock
<jatt> put the whole thing in the shell script (including the notify-send stuff)
<EriC^^> there's no need for the script
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: what does xclock do?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: it works :P
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: but it does not for notify :(
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: ok, try notify-send in a terminal
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: that works
<quackgyver> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> hmm try DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal -e "notify-send 'hello ...'"
<EriC^^> quackgyver: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<EriC^^> quackgyver: no need for sudo
<quackgyver> all that sans the sudo?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: oui :P
<quackgyver> aight :3
<quackgyver> aight
<quackgyver> its installing
<O_OniGiri> gnome terminal is not installed
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: O.o
<EriC^^> oh wait
<EriC^^> which de are you using?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: I do not know what terminal xubuntu uses
<EriC^^> i think it's xfce-terminal or something
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, exactly
<quackgyver> EriC^^: its done, no error reported :3
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: thanks
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: yeah, xfce4-terminal
<EriC^^> quackgyver: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> quackgyver: update-grub
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: any luck?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: waiting...
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: it starts up an empty terminal, but does nothing
<EriC^^> try adding -x before -e
<quackgyver> EriC^^: aight done. no errors reported
<EriC^^> quackgyver: efibootmgr -v , paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: you mean this: * * * * * DISPLAY=:0 xfce4-terminal -x -e "notify-send 'test'" ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: open a terminal and test it out
<EriC^^> type xfce4-terminal -x -e .... see if opens another and notify works
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: not working with -x
<quackgyver> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/EmPmH4Jv
<EriC^^> maybe -x instead of -e ?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: not working
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: ok try xterm -e notify-send bla
<EriC^^> the bla is very important
<EriC^^> :P
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: sarcasm or not? :P
<O_OniGiri> in terminal it works
<EriC^^> j/k
<O_OniGiri> lets see if cron will do it
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: ok
<EriC^^> quackgyver: type exit
<EriC^^> quackgyver: try to restart
<O_OniGiri> need DISPLAY=:0 ?
<EriC^^> exit first
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: yes
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: it's not working :(
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: hmm
<EriC^^> do you have postfix installed by any chance?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: what is postfix?
<`hypermist`> lol i can't run NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.35.run
<`hypermist`> cause i have an x server running and then when i fix that issue
<`hypermist`> i get a Nouveau error
<`hypermist`> Lol
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: it's for mail, cron sends the output of the commands to your mail
<k1l> `hypermist`: why do you want to install the website driver and not use the ubuntu nvidia driver?
<`hypermist`> cause its dun goofing k1l
<k1l> ?
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: i dont think I have installed something like that
<`hypermist`> Youtube videos are lagging
<`hypermist`> They never lag
<`hypermist`> Lol
<`hypermist`> This gpu im using is perfect. lel
<`hypermist`> thats why k1l
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: ok, try DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello.." > ~/cronlog 2>&1
<k1l> `hypermist`: what driver did you use?
<EriC^^> after it runs check what's in ~/cronlog
<`hypermist`> i just did apt-get install nvidia-current k1l
<Sry-Im-new-here> #roguelike
<k1l> please show "dpgk -l | grep nvidia" in a pastebin service please
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: will do
<Sry-Im-new-here> ^c
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: itś empty
<quackgyver> EriC^^: with the stick in?
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: type tail /var/log/syslog
<quackgyver> or running from hdd
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: is there anything about the cronjob?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: restart and boot from the hdd
<quackgyver> EriC^^: will do
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: CMD (DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "hello.." > ~/cronlog 2>&1)
<`hypermist`> It says No command 'dpgk' found, did you mean:
<`hypermist`>  Command 'dpkg' from package 'dpkg' (main)
<`hypermist`> dpgk: command not found
<`hypermist`>  k1l
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: if you type mail, do you get anything?
<`hypermist`> but it is installed k1l
<k1l> please show "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" in a pastebin service please (sorry had a typo)
<the-solipsist> hydrajump: "dpkg", not "dpgk"
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: I get a message saying: No mail for ...
<k1l> !paste | `hypermist`
<ubottu> `hypermist`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<`hypermist`> im tired
<`hypermist`> lol
<Parity> Question: Doesn't "./scriptname" do the same as "sh scriptname.sh" in ubuntu?
<the-solipsist> Gah, that was meant for `hypermist`, not hydrajump.
<`hypermist`> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882680/
<`hypermist`> the-solipsist, i knew it was pointed at me
<`hypermist`> Haha
<`hypermist`> Im so tried. that things be like durp durpity
<jatt> Parity: no, the latter starts a new shell to read scriptname.sh
<k1l> `hypermist`: ubuntu offers a 331 driver. which is newer than the nvidia-current you just have
<jatt> Parity: the latter also work even if scriptname.sh doesn't have execute permissions
<EriC^^> Parity: with ./ it will look in the cwd, with sh you can run it by typing its name
<`hypermist`> k1l, what is the command then ?
<EriC^^> ( even if it isn't +x )
<k1l> `hypermist`: do a "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current" and then do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331"
<`hypermist`> okay
<quackgyver> EriC^^: holy shit
<quackgyver> it worked
<quackgyver> what did you do o_o
<EriC^^> quackgyver: great
<quackgyver> man
<quackgyver> what did you even do
<quackgyver> o_o
<Parity> @ EriC thanks!
<EriC^^> quackgyver: reinstalled grub
<quackgyver> EriC^^: when i boot it up it says system program problem detected
<`hypermist`> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882731/ wehn installing
<quackgyver> can i repair ubuntu somehow?
<`hypermist`> it doesn't stop either k1l its goes on for some time then stops
<EriC^^> quackgyver: the apport errors?
<quackgyver> yes!
<quackgyver> howd you know
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you mean while it's booting the kernel? or in the gui?
<quackgyver> when ive logged into my desktop
<k1l> `hypermist`: did you fiddle there manually with the drivers?
<quackgyver> it says ubuntus been experiencing internal errors
<quackgyver> with apportcheckresume
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you can check the details, yeah they happen to everyone
<`hypermist`> k1l, nope. i don't think so let me check
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you can check the details if you want, and then disable them
<quackgyver> EriC^^: it happens every time i log in
<quackgyver> do you know what thats about?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: type gksu xdiagnose
<quackgyver> i gotta install it
<quackgyver> hold on
<EriC^^> quackgyver: those are for the unreleased versions to report errors
<Tamilan> hi....everybody....
<quackgyver> EriC^^: what does that mean?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you can type pkexec xdiagnose if you want, or just open the dash and type xdiagnose
<EriC^^> quackgyver: gksu is for running gui apps with privileges
<`hypermist`> yep i did edit it k1l  so i deleted it and now its running on those drivers i think
<quackgyver> EriC^^: aight i got it open
<EriC^^> quackgyver: ok uncheck automatic error reporting
<fxmulder> is there a way to install ubuntu so that I can make a snapshot to easily rollback to if I blow something up?
<EriC^^> fxmulder: lvm can do that i think
<jatt> install it in a vm
<fxmulder> jatt: I can't use a vm because I am doing some hardware specific stuff
<jatt> vb has snapshots
<jatt> btrfs has snapshots and rollbacks
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu 14.04.  Any way to get the skype chat notifications to be more apparent?  If I'm AFK I don't see them at all.
<jatt> but afaik btrfs is slow and buggy as hell
<`hypermist`> k1l,  its not the open gl issue
<`hypermist`> when i try boot a game with open gl it doesn't boot
<k1l> `hypermist`: ?
<k1l> did you reboot after changing the nvidia driver now?
<`hypermist`> nope
<`hypermist`> i will do now
<quackgyver> EriC^^: shouldnt i be concerned with the error report though?
<fxmulder> alright using lvm
<EriC^^> quackgyver: it's up to you, i've disabled it and others too
<quackgyver> EriC^^: Well, what did this specific error mean?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: you have to check the details
<quackgyver> EriC^^: well
<quackgyver> why is it a good idea to disable it if something is wrong?
<quackgyver> isnt it better to fix the problem?
<EriC^^> quackgyver: it's not that serious of an error i guess
<quackgyver> How so? :o
<hyperderp> Hey k1l its me hypermist
<hyperderp> After i rebooted i dont get any desktop icons
<hyperderp> And my pc is actinh loke its doing nothing
<EriC^^> quackgyver: they're probably just warnings or other stuff that's really more helpful to the devs than anything else
<hyperderp> Im using irc on my phone at
<EriC^^> quackgyver: so in the prereleases it's there, but it's disabled by default ( or is supposed to be ) in the official releases
<k1l> hyperderp: what video hardware is it?
<hyperderp> What do i do k1l
<k1l> hyperderp: "ctrl +alt +t" for a terminal. then "lspci" and see what video hardware it is
<hyperderp> I cant its frozen but mouse is moveable
<quackgyver> EriC^^: oh ok
<quackgyver> well
<quackgyver> im not entirely sure what htat means
<quackgyver> but ive got a working computer again now thanks to you
<quackgyver> so ill trust you
<quackgyver> thanks a lot for helping me. couldnt have done it without you
<k1l> hyperderp: there might be a problem with your manual changes and the website driver you tried to install.
<EriC^^> quackgyver: no problem
<k1l> hyperderp: "ctrl +alt+f1" to get to tty, then login there and run "lspci"
<hyperderp> Alright i did a different way but it says vga compatible gts 450 k1l
<quackgyver> :)
<k1l> hyperderp: "it doesnt work" is not a good error description for support over telephone or irc.
<EriC^^> quackgyver: :)
<hyperderp> Pci bridge says amd ati k1l
<zamba> how do i resize a vg?
<zamba> vgextend looks to be just for extending a vg over several different physical volumes
<hyperderp> K1l?
<k1l> hyperderp: what ubuntu version?
<hyperderp> 14.04
<fxmulder> does the x64 version run on 32 bit machines?
<hyperderp> Fxmulder think only if cpu can do x64
<teward> fxmulder: x64 is for 64-bit architecture - you need the x86 version for 32bit architecture and CPus
<fxmulder> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop makes it sound like the determining factor is the amount of ram
<teward> fxmulder: it's the CPU architecture
<teward> fxmulder: you need the 32-bit version (i386 / i686) for 32-bit CPUs
<fxmulder> I would imagine so but their wording sure makes that distinction confusing
<k1l> hyperderp: what does "sudo lshw -c display" say about driver?
<hyperderp> Display unclaimed k1l
<k1l> hyperderp: hmm, ok try "sudo apt-get purge nividia*" then reboot and see if it comes up with a open source novoue driver . then you should have a gui and its easier to start from there
<hyperderp> Lol when i did that k1l it said my gpu clock was 33mhz lol
<hyperderp> The lshw cmd
<fxmulder> this laptop I got back in 08 still runs fine aside from the fact that it is 32 bit, wish I had gone 64 bit back then
<k1l> fxmulder: you need to install the 32bit ubuntu if your hardware can only run 32bit.
<fxmulder> k1l: my last statement was a statement of remorse as opposed to a statement of confusion as to which version to install
<k1l> hydrajump: say when its done rebooting.
<`hypermist`> k1l,
<`hypermist`> i did dpkg --configure -a and now i rebooted and im the drivers
<`hypermist`> and youtube isnt lagging now
<k1l> all good then?
<I-am-Groot> Hello
<`hypermist`> k1l, i will go see by testing a game
<unloading> you should be saying iamgroot
<fxmulder> ubuntu also seems to have problems figuring out my timezone, when I was in mountain time it always defaulted to central on install, now that I am in central it defaults to eastern
<I-am-Groot> For the past days, it looks like my Dell Latitude E6420 running Ubuntu 14.04 Keeps loosing data after reboot
<cfhowlett> I-am-Groot, "looks like ..."?
<k1l> I-am-Groot: so that laptoo is old now and starts to forget everything? :)   can you explain what you mean?
<I-am-Groot> cfhowlett: Settings keep getting lost, brightness of the screen keeps reseting to the highest levels
<unloading> h
<BluesKaj> fxmulder, there wouldn't be much difference in performance between 32 and 64 bit  on a cpu from '08 , I had a laptop and and desktop from that era and the 32 bit laprop ran as well as the 64bit desktop with ubuntu
<I-am-Groot> Also, WiFi access points keeps getting deleted
<k1l> I-am-Groot: see "dmesg" if there is some hardware failure
<fxmulder> BluesKaj: some of the PCL stuff I want to use recommends 64 bit, they also recommend a much larger GPU than what I have so I may end up getting a new laptop at some point anyway
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<rtdos> How can I prevent certain users from hearing sound and other users from not hearing sound?
<I-am-Groot> What command should i enter?? k1l
<fxmulder> I've been using this laptop with various versions of ubuntu for a while now and its always run fine for general purpose stuff though
<k1l> I-am-Groot: "dmesg" is the command
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<I-am-Groot> On it
<rtdos> How can I prevent certain users from hearing sound and other users from not hearing sound? What I want to do is allow only those in the audio group to hear sound and those not in the audio group to hear silence.
<EriC^^> rtdos: cotton
<cfhowlett> !patience | rtdos,
<ubottu> rtdos,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> fxmulder, yeah, that what I did, bought a new laptop last yr and the desktop is still running ok with quite bit of new HW added over the yrs
<jnhghy> I have a ssd that was formated GPT that I used in a server and now it seems it crashed, I'd like to test it on an ubuntu 14.04 machine, are there any chances for my os to see that disk? and if still operable to see the data on it?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, chances?  sure.
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: good to know, I saw that not all os's support gpt and I didn't know on which side is ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jnhghy, seeing likely won't be an issue.  doing something with may require actual thought.  be patient, ask questions, take your time.
<rtdos> sorry didn't mean to type it twice. EriC^^ cotton?
<rtdos> at school we have certain groups of kids that use the computer and listen to CD's and MP3's (learning materials for the blind) but we don't want all kids whom use this computer to have access to this feature.
<levi_> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and curl 7.35.0. According to: http://curl.haxx.se/docs/vuln-7.35.0.html , there are vulnerabilities. Should I download a file from http://curl.haxx.se/download.html and compile/install the latest version of curl 7.40.0?
<jhutchins_wk> levi_: Because the Ubuntu team applies security patches to existing releases of software, you should track the security vulnerabilities of the Ubuntu package rather than the "
<jhutchins_wk> upstream" release.
<jhutchins_wk> levi_: For any significant vulnerability, there should be a timely security update of the official package.
<rtdos> we don't mind them listening to their music devices while using the computer we just don't want them using the computers resources to do it.
<levi_> jhutchins_wk: so I should be fine or what should I do?
<jhutchins_wk> levi_: Track the Debian security announcements and update as appropriate.
<cfhowlett> rtdos, I think you had the right idea: group memberships.  disable audio for students
<k1l> levi_: see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ and the tracker there. if its no know file a bug on launchpad.net
<somsip> rtdos: not sure on this, but if you removed audio group access from students, then created a new group of 'users-audio' (maybe) that had access to users and audio groups, would that be a starting point?
<somsip> s/students/users
<k1l> levi_: like the first cve mentioned on your side: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-8151.html  ubuntu is not even affected by them
<ubottu> The darwinssl_connect_step1 function in lib/vtls/curl_darwinssl.c in libcurl 7.31.0 through 7.39.0, when using the DarwinSSL (aka SecureTransport) back-end for TLS, does not check if a cached TLS session validated the certificate when reusing the session, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to spoof servers via a crafted certificate. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8151)
<pratik> Hi I got an ISSUE
<levi_> k1l: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-8150.html what about that one?
<ubottu> CRLF injection vulnerability in libcurl 6.0 through 7.x before 7.40.0, when using an HTTP proxy, allows remote attackers to inject arbitrary HTTP headers and conduct HTTP response splitting attacks via CRLF sequences in a URL. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8150)
<k1l> levi_: "released"
<levi_> k1l: libcurl/7.35.0 is installed, so I'm okay? neat
<k1l> levi_: so if you have the original ubuntu version installed and run the regular updates your system is fixed
<levi_> Thanks k11!
<levi_> Have a good day
<k1l> levi_: manual instaled?
<levi_> nope
<levi_> wait
<levi_> manually installed? no
<levi_> i used apt-get to install everything
<k1l> apt-cache policy curl
<delinquentme> ok so im trying to recover a drive
<pratik> Hi anyone here to solve my issue ?
<somsip> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> pratik: ^^^ give more details
<k1l> ok, if its from the official ubuntu repos itsfixed. if you did use a PPA or .deb or compiled it by yourself we cant update that.
<delinquentme> Error reading block 60325888 (Invalid argument).  Ignore error<y>?
<tga> I have a server that's either very slow or just not coming up, freezes a long time on random
<tga> to bring up a server in single user you just add 'single' to the kernel opts, right?
<delinquentme> ^ im  not sure what this is about ... but after hitting yes ... then a few nos ... it tells me that the drive still has errors
<levi_> quit
<levi_> hehehe
<pratik> My VLC player gives issue while playing video, when i go forward like 10.50 mins It stops sound !
<tga> this is right after an upgrade btw
<pratik> Please help me or i will have to switch to Win 7 bcoz of this issue
<Ziber> How can I redirect to a file and then later, in the same script, redirect to stdout?
<jatt> pratik: do you have the same issue without pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> pratik, fine install W7, your statement isn't going to make much difference in support here ...is your sound not returning after FF and then resuming play?
<pratik> Your correct sir , after FF , sound stops
<pratik> @jatt lemme install that software
<BluesKaj> did you try to pause then restart, pratik
<jatt> pratik: no, probably you already are using it, it could be pulseaudio is the issue in that case you can disable
<jatt> it
<pratik> I tried everything including what u said , nothing works
<jatt> pratik: can you try:
<jatt> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<jatt> and check whether you still have the same issue?
<pratik> How to disable pulseaudio ?
<jhutchins_wk> pratik: By all means, Windows 7 sounds like a good idea for you.
<BluesKaj> pratik, tried everything that who said?
<pratik> "did you try to pause then restart, pratik "=> This i used told by BluesKaj
<tomshreds> Hi folks: I saw this running on my instance: /bin/sh -c if [ -x /usr/sbin/sendmail ]; then \ ?/usr/sbin/sendmail -bi || true; \ ?if [ -f /etc/mail/aliases.db ]; then \ ??chown smmta:smmsp /etc/mail/aliases.db; \ ??chmod 0644 /etc/mail/aliases.db; \ ??fi; \ ?fi;
<tomshreds> Is it normal / safe? I mean I found it weird, my sendmail took huge amounts of memory so I might have been compromised
<rtdos> cfhowlett: tried taking certain users out of the audio group but they can still hear audio; polkit perhaps? but how?
<tga> io error on upgrade, now no way to get this machine to boot
<tga> fun stuff
<rtdos> somsip: but how would i enable to sound card for users-audio or this other group?
<cfhowlett> rtdos, outside my range, sorry to say.  keep asking in channel.  it's can't be that unique a request.
<rtdos> cfhowlett: yep.
<somsip> rtdos: they would have access to audio group
<pratik> I would like to say -> "I LOVE UBUNTU" :) Lots of blessings to Software developers from ME!!!!!!
<I-am-Groot> k1l: I have finnally been able to place it on pastebin
<I-am-Groot> Here is the link
<I-am-Groot> http://pastebin.com/mvzv8PNA
<I-am-Groot> All this loss of data after reboot has got an impact on my internet speed
<notmorpheus> What is the standard home folder path for --system users? I saw a tutorial specifying --home under /opt -- is this a common convention? Normally I just have every home path under /home/systemusername
<notmorpheus> Actually I think I see why he did this. Because that's where he installed a program, and he just used the program dir as the home dir as well.
<notmorpheus> Huh.
<jhutchins_wk> I-am-Groot: If you think you're loosing data you should check the disk, install smartmontools and enable it and watch the logs for filesystem errors.  If you are loosing data it's time to replace the hard drive NOW.
<I-am-Groot> jhutchins_wk: thanks
<tzau> Hai
<jhutchins_wk> notmorpheus: The most common convention is for a system account to have no home directory.
<I-am-Groot> jhutchins_wk: Yesterday, i kept getting error messages similar to this.
<I-am-Groot> Mar 20 22:18:28 kernel: [24769.036550] ata1: hard resetting link
<I-am-Groot> Mar 20 22:18:28 kernel: [24769.357048] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<I-am-Groot> Mar 20 22:18:28 kernel: [24769.358185] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66
<I-am-Groot> Mar 20 22:18:28 kernel: [24769.358205] ata1: EH complete
<I-am-Groot> I did some research and they said it was kernel related
<edu_> hola
<danofsatx> good day, folks. Is this the best channel to investigate an issue with libvirt on 14.04, or there anothe channel with more targeted support?
<edu_> hola soy Edu_
<themiddleman-> hola edu_ , /join #ubuntu-es
<LinuxGold> how do I get apt-get --get-selections to show EXACT qt that I am using -- it simply said qt5
<LinuxGold> need to know if  it is 5.3 or 5.4 because QQuickWidget is in older than 5.3
<LinuxGold> NEWER I mean.
<LinuxGold> sorry
<RansomTime> Hi. I can't see an edit button on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/git.html is there one?
<k1l> LinuxGold: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<CrtxReavr> What would make getty processes go apeshit?
<LinuxGold> thanks!
<teoi> Whats the chmod permission to copy a file?
<CrtxReavr> teoi, um. .. write has a value of 4?
<CrtxReavr> er - whoops
<CrtxReavr> write has a value of 2
<CrtxReavr> Read is 4
<Linuxman> Linuxman is here!!
<notmorpheus> All hail Linuxman. For he is a kind and just king.
<Linuxman> :D
 * BluesKaj reserves judgment :)
<whyubuntu> Help! unable to upgrade to 14.04 LTS
<sfranken> whyubuntu: Desktop or server? And what have you tried so far?
<pbx> whyubuntu, give details.
<whyubuntu> ran update and dist-upgrade it did do sm updates 1 time but doesn't update to 14.04
<pbx> e.g. what version you're upgrading from
<BluesKaj> !details |whyubuntu
<ubottu> whyubuntu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<whyubuntu> 12.04
<sfranken> whyubuntu: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade from release to release
<sfranken> whyubuntu: use "do-release-upgrade" for that
<whyubuntu> tried this 2nd time... 1st time it hung up with grey screen via update manager.. came here for advice did a system restore.
<cfhowlett> whyubuntu, torrent 14.04.1   and clean insatll
<cfhowlett> *install*
<whyubuntu> I have some dell recovery crap installed
<whyubuntu> gives errors for fresh clean install :\
<sfranken> whyubuntu: Format your drive and the dell recovery crap is gone. But you can use "do-release-upgrade" if you want to upgrade
<sfranken> whyubuntu: apt-get dist-upgrade actually updates all packages in a distro that are *critical* and can't/won't be upgraded with a normal "apt-get upgrade"
<BluesKaj> whyubuntu, make sure you update and upgrade all  packages on 12.04 before upgrading the OS
<whyubuntu> "do-release-upgrade" checing for new relase
<whyubuntu> no new realease found :\
<whyubuntu> tried with -d
<whyubuntu> also
<k1l> whyubuntu: "sudo do-release-upgrade" is for ubuntu release upgrade. do that. if errors show up please pastebin them and show them in a pastebin
<whyubuntu> "do-release-upgrade" checing for new relase
<whyubuntu> 10:19:08 PM
<whyubuntu> no new realease found :\
<GatoLoko> whyubuntu: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<k1l> whyubuntu: where does your release prompt link to and what ubuntu are you on?
<whyubuntu> kk sorry
<k1l> whyubuntu: "lsb_release -d" and "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<sfranken> whyubuntu: Are you on an older version of 12.04? If my memory is correct the upgrade path became available from 12.04.3 and up
<whyubuntu> sys info shows 12.04 LTS
<whyubuntu> after I did last dist-upgrade it showed 12.04.5 somewhere
<k1l> whyubuntu: stop
<sfranken> 12.04.5? Wow..
<k1l> whyubuntu: please show in a pastebin what i asked you to. no guessing, not "i think" just plain facts
<whyubuntu> uname doesn't show lts version :\
<k1l> <k1l> whyubuntu: "lsb_release -d" and "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<sfranken> whyubuntu: what kil said
<k1l> whyubuntu: i loose motivation to help if you dont read what i write at all.
<whyubuntu> "lsb_release -d" shows 12.04.5 LTS!!
<whyubuntu> cat "promt=never"
<whyubuntu> hmmm
<chris00000> i'm trying to determine the list of supported bluetooth profiles on a given distribution / version with a particular bluetooth dongle. it looks like sdptool provides that list, but its unclear. it says "Services:" rather than "bluetooth profiles", but from the list they appear to be clearly bluetooth profiles. i checked it against the doc/supported-features.txt in the bluez package from bluez.org, but there are profiles that the sdptool tool lists whic
<chris00000> h are not listed in this file and this file supposedly lists all of the profiles supported in the latest version. is anybody able to bring some clarity to this?
<whyubuntu> shlould I change promt to lts?
<sfranken> whyubuntu: change "prompt=never" to "prompt=lts" and you'll be sorted
<k1l> whyubuntu: ok, that is the issue change the propmt to lts
<notmorpheus> jhutchins_wk: how to adduser with no home dir? (for system users)
<n88> g'mornin' ubuntus... I have a fresh install of 14.04.1 that I got up last night and I have a Netgear WNDA3100v2 that wasn't supported out of the box.  I was able to get it up and (half) working with ndiswrapper but now I can only connect to the guest network but WPA authentication seems to be failing over and over... dmesg reports a generic error of not being able to connect and /var/log/syslog says something about a mismatching pre-auth handshake
<sfranken> n88: You sure you need ndiswrapper? Most Netgear stuff is supported out of the box nowadays
<jhutchins_wk> ndiswrapper is so 2004.
<sparr> When a drive fails to mount at boot time, I get a prompt asking if I want to '[S]kip' or '[M]anual recovery'. If I press "M" then the boot process hangs a few steps later. Shouldn't I get something like a single user prompt there to do the mount?
<jhutchins_wk> n88: What's the chipset?  lspci -nn, what's the ID?
<notmorpheus> jhutchins_wk: never mind. figured it out. seemed like something that wouldn't be allowed, but I guess it is
<chris00000> sfranken: you can't really say that most netgear stuff is supported out of the box... it highly depends on what chipset is being used and... it won't work if its a newer chipset as the distribution won't have the latest version. it takes time to make it into the mainline kernel, etc
<n88> sfranken: it seems to be
<n88> jhutchins_wk: one sec
<whyubuntu> promt set to lts but still show's no realease found :\
<whyubuntu> shld I do a restart or smth for it to take effect?
<sfranken> whyubuntu: You could always try
<sfranken> whyubuntu: Tried a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade already?
<whyubuntu> doing
<whyubuntu> yea
<chris00000> sfranken: one thing I've learned over the years is you can't assume stuff off the shelf will work and anything that says "linux" on the box probably has poor to no actual support in linux
<sfranken> chris00000: Most stuff has an older chipset, only *brandspanking* new stuff has that issue yes
<chris00000> sfranken: which is most of the hardware on the shelf... plus your not taking into account proprietary crap. there is still tons of it. 95% of the hardware on the market in fact.
<TheBigDeal> can i remove files in /var/backups?
<sfranken> chris0000: Depends on where you are in the world I guess. Over here I haven't encountered a piece of network hardware since 2004 that hasn't worked out of the box yet
<chris00000> sfranken: there are certainly some companies that have done a great job, but i wouldn't put 100% faith in. hp is a good example. the printers they sell are mostly good. however there is a smaller list thats ideal as there aren't any proprietary bits.
<notmorpheus> jhutchins_wk: if a user has no home dir, like a system user, and you sudo su to it, what happens wrt to things like .history -- that kind of stuff just isn't saved?
<chris00000> sfranken: i don't care where you are... your experience is merely lacking perspective. i'm the primary person responsible for sourcing hardware and we run into problems constantly.
<sfranken> chris0000: Wow, that's harsh.
<chris00000> sfranken: yes-it is. I don't mean to be a jerk. there are very few people who've purchased 95% of hp's printer catalog though.
<sfranken> chris00000: I worked for a medium size Linux company specializing in Ubuntu on servers and desktops, and we had a *lot* of hardware
<chris00000> sfranken: i just happen to be one of those people who deals with this issue every day.
<sfranken> chris00000: So do I ;)
<yusuf> anyone know how to change MDM Lock Screen Wallpaper?
<chris00000> sfranken: yes- but your talking about server hardware and thats a different ball game
<sfranken> Well, did actually. Company went bust after the CEO decided to leave
<sfranken> chris0000: No, read what I said
<sfranken> Servers AND desktops
<sfranken> My coworkers did the servers, I was repsonsible for desktops and laptops and everything related (scanners, printers, WiFi dongles you name it)
<chris00000> sfranken: my company deals with hundreds of distributions and everything from little wifi cards and bluetooth adapters to printers, desktops, laptops, mini-boxes, routers, etc. you name it we've probably sourced it from multiple companies with multiple chipsets.
<n88> jhutchins_wk: now the guest wifi seems to lock up after a few min... lspci -nn output here: http://pastebin.com/AQGNEvd6
<chris00000> sfranken: again- there is no way you've got a clue here.
<k1l> chris00000: sfranken hey guys, can we not run into a "my $thing is bigger than yours" contest and keep it support focused in here?
<n88> and here is lsusb: http://pastebin.com/iwGCvdQ1
<sfranken> chris0000: Wow. Nice way to treat people. Sure, my field isn't as *massive* as yours but I know my stuff. Then again I've had the freedom to only select items that are known to work and supply those to our customers. Sure, sometimes something didn't work but that wasn't all too common in the later years.
<chris00000> kil: sorry- it just gets me irritated when people act like they know what they are talking about and clearly don't. i actually interact with the developers and getting companies to release code on a daily basis. there are so many gpl violations and failures to cooperate its not even funny.
<chris00000> sfranken: you're perspective is warped. it's easy to say everything works when your only sourcing hardware that probably works.
<chris00000> sfranken: try getting the source code to fix bugs and the like for a phone for example. there are no wifi devices in any SoC that the complete set of source code is even available.
<chris00000> sfranken: let me fix that... on a modern SoC with a modern wifi chip.
<sfranken> chris00000: Out of scope here. We were talking about WiFI cards/dongles ;)
<chris00000> sfranken: i disagree. we were talking about hardware in general. not specific hardware.
<sfranken> chris00000: I don't know where you got that from. I was talking about network hardware/wifi cards and dongles..
<chris00000> sfranken: there are still lots of problems with companies discontinuing proprietary drivers or programs and loosing support.
<chris00000> sfranken: well, if your talking about wifi dongles I'd still argue there is no good 802.11ac chip. period.
<chris00000> sfranken: they're all dependent on non-free software for which can't be properly supported in linux.
<jhutchins_wk> chris00000: Could you please take it to another channel NOW?
<chris00000> jhutchains_wk : no. i'm done.
<ailton> j #trivia
 * squinty notes "the forward slash is the most missed character when joining irc channels such as #trivia"
<oats> hello
<cuppy> Hi, all. I have an odd situation. A blizzard is about to come through my town, and I may lose power. I (stupidly) do not have a backup solution of any kind, except Google Drive (which, okay, I suppose I could use). I am doing valuable work on this computer, and I want to make sure my changes to my .html and .js files are written to disc just in case the power runs out. I am using Sublime Text 2 on 12.04. When I save something, can I be assured that i
<cuppy> t is written to disc and not lazily waiting in RAM?
<oats> I installed Ubuntu, replacing windows on my laptop, and now I need to change the partitioning, so am trying to boot Ubuntu from USB, as I did when I first installed it, but the bios isn't detecting my USB with ubuntu on it
<sfranken> cuppy: Why would it be written into RAM??
<sfranken> oats: Try a different USB port, or a diferent USB key. This one may be fried
<sfranken> oats: What do you see when your machine is running and you plug it in?
<oats> It pulls it up fine and shows all the files/ directories accessible
<cuppy> sfranken, for instance, when changes are made to a USB flash drive, the changes commonly aren't written to the drive until it is told to unmount.
<sfranken> oats: Ok, so the drive is still good :)
<oats> sfranken: that's good I suppose haha
<sfranken> cuppy: Yes, a USB flash key. But a HDD/SSD isn't a USB flash key
<oats> for some reason it isn't showing up in my boot menu
<sfranken> cuppy: Check with "ls" if the access time (atime) changes
<sfranken> cuppy: That way you'll know for sure
<sfranken> oats: Shut down your machine completely, insert USB, boot, see what happens
<cuppy> sfranken, I thought atime is lazy.
<sfranken> cuppy: depends on your mount options
<oats> sfranken: did this multiple times, same thing
<mcphail> cuppy: you could try mounting with the "sync" option but the whole file may corrupt if you lose power during a disk write
<squinty> cuppy:  surely your editor has a "save work after a certain period of time" option....?
<sfranken> oats: How do you boot from USB? Insert it and hope or insert it and press a key?
<n88> for my netgear WNDA3100v2 issue i tried to follow this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251 but when I `dmesg | grep ndis` it seems to be having an issue 'required key missing - taining kernel': http://pastebin.com/n7dM46n3
<mcphail> squinty: that isn't what he means
<Whitor> Hi all. 14.04 here. random lockups.. I think it is my HD. Superblock to be precise... My Question is... is there a way to repair the superblock? or is this a physical issue that needs a new HD to fix?
<oats> sfranken: Usually the usb is in, I pause start up and enter the boot menu, and it shows a list of devices, including the USB drive
<Whitor> MemX86 tested fine
<oats> but it's not showing up in the device list in the boot menu
<squinty> mcphail:  please talk to the original poster  thanks
<sfranken> oats: Try re-doing the usb key creation? That's the easiest thing I can think of
<Whitor> Coming out of sleep, I've gotten superblock errors... unable to write to.. followed by another lockup
<oats> oats: I reformatted and redownloaded the iso multiple times
<sfranken> oats: Is the drive bootable? You can check with fdisk -l <drive>
<cuppy> thx for the input all. I'll look into it.
<oats> sfranken: 1 sec
<wojtek> hello everybody
<n88> still trying to trouble shoot this netgear WNDA3100v2 issue.. here is the output of /var/log/syslog which seems to be saying that it is failing the "WPA 4-way handshake"
<n88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9884837/
<n88> I can connect to the guest network and it works but trying to authenticate to the actual network won't work
<oats> sfranken: "last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700
<oats> "
<sfranken> oast: Drive isn't fried but it isn't written correctly either. That's a partition/fstab problem. Easy solution would be to empty the drive and start again
<sfranken> oast: "$ parted -a optimal <drive>" starts parted, type "mklabel msdos" and "quit"
<sfranken> oast: That wipes the entire disk. *make sure to use the correct disk!*
<asdfghdn1>  Set Up  Remote Database to Optimize Site Performance with MySQL
<asdfghdn1> help required
<oats> sfranken: I entered the wrong thing.
<sfranken> oats: *ouch*
<oats> no I mean that gave me that error
<oats> its /dev/sdc1
<sfranken> oats: phew
<oats> Under boot is says *
<oats> does that mean bootable?
<sfranken> oast: Indeed it does
<oats> HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<oats> it still isn't showing up in my boot devices
<sfranken> oats: Easiest thing is to remake the USB key
<sfranken> oats: Follow my steps above, that's how I always do it and it hasn't failed me yet
<sfranken> oats: Sometimes the Ubuntu application to create a USB key does for me, which is why I do it *oldschool*
<oats> sfranken: You mean to format and reinstall the ubuntu iso image?
<techsuperfreak> n88:  Have you tried removing the passphrase and testing that way?
<sfranken> oats: Yup
<oats> sfranken: I did this three times it never shows up in the boot
<n88> techsuperfreak: ndiswrapper was pissing me off so i am in the process of purging it and going to take another stab
<sfranken> oats: Can you describe how you create the disk? Maybe somethines not right there
<n88> lots of people seem to be having this issue with this netgear device
<techsuperfreak> n88: keep us posted
<oats> 1) format 2) download iso 3) configure with unetbootin 4) plug usb into ubuntu laptop 5) turn on and go to boot menu 6) no usb in boot devices list
<oats> (sfranken)
<sfranken> oast: unetbootin doesn't work all that well ;)
<oats> sfranken: I also used start up disk creator
<sfranken> oats: Try dd, the good old-fashioned way
<sparr> what do I need to do to add software raid drivers to my initramfs?
<oats> sfranken: I don't think it is a problem with the usb and ubuntu image
<oats> I think it is some config in bios or uefi
<sfranken> oats: Just to be sure, if that's not it we can rule that out
<oats> because other computer is detecting it
<sfranken> oats: BIOS/(U)EFI configs don't change themselves
<sfranken> oats: ah
<oats> before, the computer I am trying to do this on had windows. I did the same exact thing and successfully installed ubuntu
<oats> (last night, while windows was the OS, it showed ubuntu usb in boot options)
<sfranken> oats: Is it a BIOS of UEFI system? If it's a UEFI system did you remove the *safeboot* option first?
<oats> sfranken: both, I disabled UEFI and set only Legacy boot
<sfranken> oats: Is your USB key formatted with a GPT table or a msdos table?
<oats> I'm not sure
<sfranken> oats: And sometimes legacy boots from UEFI's are bugged.. and won't work
<oats> so how do I disable safeboot option
<sfranken> oats: Usually from the UEFI itself,it depends on the UEFI itself
<sfranken> oats: Mine was under "Boot options" -> "Security"
<sfranken> oats: but that differs per vendor
<oats> sfranken: I am in Security, Secure Boot, and it shows "Disabled"
<sfranken> oats: Disable legacy boot as well
<sfranken> oats: Then try again
<oats> sfranken: It is either legacy boot, uefi, or both. Which?
<Arizon> hello, i just used gparted to format my external harddrive to have its primary partition as ext4 and then i placed my ubuntu 14.04 iso inside it. however, i needed to sudo mv the iso into the external harddrive... i think this is what's causing the boot error when i try to start installing the ubuntu os to my external drive... please help!
<sfranken> oats: Try both to be safe
<oats> also USB UEFI BIOS Support is "enabled"
<oats> USB 3.0 Mode is "auto"
<sfranken> Arizon: That won't work. You need to write the contents of the ISO to a disk, not the ISO itself
<sfranken> oast: Try with a USB 2 key perhaps?
<sfranken> oats: Some machines have trouble booting USB3
<oats> sfranken: UEFI/Legacy boot priority: Which one?
<Arizon> sfranken, umm in linux what should i used for that?
<oats> sfranken: this all worked last night before I installed ubuntu
<sfranken> oats: Shouldn't really matter that much
<sfranken> oast: I know, weird, right?
<oats> also, what is CSM support
<Arizon> usbwrite isn't picking up my external drive
<sfranken> Arizon: dd, or Startup Disk creator
<sfranken> oats: CSM? No clue
<ash547> Hi Hi
<sfranken> oats: Google tells me it's "Compatibilty Support Module"
<sfranken> Arizon: From the command line "$ sudo dd if=<path to ubuntu ISO> of=<path to usb drive> bs=4M"
<EriC^^> CSM means legacy support
<EriC^^> it's found on UEFI firmware
<sfranken> Arizon: make sure to *doublecheck* the paths, otherwise you might nuke your drive
<Arizon> sfranken, that's it just the one command?
<EriC^^> oats: what's your problem?
<sfranken> Arizon: yup
<sfranken> EriC^^ His machine won't boot from USB anymore
<ash547> I have wordpress site in ubuntu and i am trying to upload file /var/www/html/site1 with common user but all the file file owner will be this user only. how can i upload file with www-data ownership??
<Arizon> sfranken, thanks i'll try it out, the distro i'm trying to write over is linux mint
<EriC^^> oats: are you selecting usb uefi from the boot options?
<Arizon> sfranken, the commands should be the same?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Arizon
<ubottu> Arizon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sfranken> Arizon: Yes. Just change the paths to match
<Arizon> kk
<mitt> Arizon, I think you can deal without bs=4M
<sfranken> Arizon: true, what mitt said. dd if=<path> of=<path> works too
<oats> EriC^^: Hey, I'm trying that revised partitioning that you and Mic recommended last night, and trying to boot again from USB. For some reason, now after (maybe coincidentally) Ubuntu is installed, the USB isn't showing up in the boot options.
<sfranken> old habits die hard
<EriC^^> oats: i dont remember you having uefi/gpt
<oats> EriC^^: UEFI/Legacy Boot priority has Legacy First
<Arizon> sfranken, btw what is bs = 4M?
<sfranken> Arizon: BitSize
<Arizon> ah kk
<EriC^^> you had 2 msdos partitions that's why i said to boot the other installation,
<EriC^^> if you had uefi you'd have to deal with efi partitions and what not
<mitt> Arizon, from man:  read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<EriC^^> oats: is the bios set to legacy mode right now? does the ubuntu installation boot normally?
<oats> EriC^^: What do you mean msdos paritions?
<oats> And yes, priority is legacy, and ubuntu boots fine
<Arizon> sfranken, dd failed to open 'media/nonroot/ubuntu_part' : is a directory
<DarthShader> Hey guys. I'm curious whether running Kubuntu (full install) from a USB drive is a supported thing.
<sfranken> Arizon: The path should be "/dev/<usbkey>"
<sfranken> Arizon: Not the mounted folder
<EriC^^> oats: try a different usb port
<Arizon> ah kk
<lotuspsychje> DarthShader: what you mean by supported?
<oats> EriC^^: Why do you say so? Ubuntu detects my device and it loads fine, so I don't think the port is fried.
<DarthShader> It's just that my Kubuntu USB install no longer boots; I'm wondering whether it's the flash drive or just something I'm not "supposed to do".
<Arizon> sfranken, /dev/sdb1 is it
<EriC^^> oats: what do you mean it loads fine?
<sfranken> Arizon: So, that'd be "$ sudo dd if=<path to Ubuntu ISO> of=/dev/sdb"
<lotuspsychje> DarthShader: can you give us more details of what you did exactly
<sfranken> Arizon: make sure the entire drive is empty and you're cool with having no more data on there!
<oats> EriC^^: All the ubuntu unpacked iso files are in there
<oats> and it says its bootable
<lotuspsychje> DarthShader: you made a kubuntu usb stick portable?
<Arizon> sfranken, thanks! if there's an iso already there will it just be overwritten?
<sfranken> Arizon: The entire DISK will be overwritten
<mcphail> DarthShader: there are difficulties, such as drives changing names (fixed by using UUID in fstab) and USB drives taking too long to come online during boot process (fixed by hacking init scripts or systemd equivalent)
<sfranken> Arizon: Which is why I'm uring you to be cautious
<EriC^^> oats: ok, try a different port
<el3> Hi when I do a apt-update I get alot of output like this. W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/multiverse/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80] and Err http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main armhf Packages   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80].... I dont think I am even on a armhf device. I am a bit noob onthis help
<Arizon> sfranken, well it's an external that hold nothing important so i'm not too worried :P
<Olxd_> Im a noob hacker ;(
<EriC^^> oats: when you boot it just skips the usb?
<Arizon> sfranken, i hit enter and now i'm just waiting now?
<DarthShader> <lotuspsychje> disconnected all NTFS drives, loaded up OS from DVD, installed to USB, removed DVD. Install survived multiple reboots. Removed USB, connected my NTFS drives, booted into Windows. Removing NTFS drives and booting from the connected USB stick no longer works.
<sfranken> Arizon: Yup
<Arizon> sfranken, ahh i forget the command to have it show the progress bar, i knew at one point T_T
<oats> EriC^^: yep,
<Arizon> sfranken, eta 20 min you think?
<lotuspsychje> DarthShader: see what mcphail said :p
<Olxd_> what is this all about maybe i can help?
<sfranken> Arizon: Depends on the speed of your harddrive
<Arizon> sd
<oats> EriC^^: oo, I put it in another USB port and it appeared. Why did this happen? The other one works fine with the USB in ubuntu.
<Arizon> ssd
<EriC^^> oats: ok, is the usb selected before the hdd in the boot order?
<sfranken> Arizon: ~20 minutes
<lotuspsychje> Olxd_: this channel is for ubuntu supporting questions
<mitt> Arizon: probably no more than 10
<oats> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> oats: i dont follow
<EriC^^> oats: it worked in another port?
<oats> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<oats> I clicked enter and now I get
<sfranken> Arizon: the progress bar is PV, but that won't work with dd
<EriC^^> so it booted?
<Olxd_> ohhhh okay !
<oats> "exF \n Remove disks or other media. \n Press any key to restart"
<lotuspsychje> oats: thats because of usb 2 en usb 3.0
<Olxd_> im new to ubuntu you see
<DarthShader> <lotuspsychje>, <mcphail> My USB stick is plenty fast (it's ssd-on-a-stick, really, with super-high random 4k read-writes), so it can't be the speed. How do I do the UUID in fstab thing?
<oats> lotuspsychje: What do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | DarthShader
<ubottu> DarthShader: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lotuspsychje> oats: meaning changing usb ports can do magic sometimes
<mcphail> DarthShader: the speed of your disk doesn't matter: if the boot process tries to access the disk before it is brought up it will fail. As for UUID, have a look in /etc/fstab and see if there are lines containing UUID
<oats> lotuspsychje: I installed ubuntu on this usb last night via that same usb port I don't get why it's not working no
<oats> w
<sfranken> oast: Computers can be weird ;)
<el3> Can anyone help me with my question
<Roni787> what is the best web admin panel for ubuntu server?
<EriC^^> oats: it probably still works, just isn't booting
<DarthShader> oats: I have a similar problem, it seems.
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | el3 maybe this?
<ubottu> el3 maybe this?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<oats> EriC^^: "exF \n Remove disks or other media. \n Press any key to restart" now whenever I start
<oats> DarthShader: Damn computing
<el3> lotuspsychje, okey ty I will try
<lotuspsychje> el3: did you try apt clean and apt-get update also?
<el3> lotuspsychje,  no, should I try that first?ð
<lotuspsychje> el3: sure whatever does the trick
<EriC^^> oats: do you have a boot options menu
<oats> EriC^^: I can get one and the first option is my KINGSTON USB
<oats> otherwise due to the boot priority it automatically loads
<oats> either way I get "exF \n Remove disks or other media. \n Press any key to restart"
<EriC^^> oats: ok, are there other ports you can try?
<EriC^^> oats: i think the usb needs to be md5sum checked
<oats> EriC^^: Nope, just these two
<oats> What does that mean?
<DarthShader> oats, EriC^^: I get the same thing during boot from my USB, with same settings (sandisk usb as the top boot priority)
<el3> lotuspsychje, did tryboth options, still armhf 404 messages
<oats> And this worked last night
<oats> remember EriC^^, when you helped me install ubuntu last night
<lotuspsychje> el3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/298177/a-failed-to-fetch-error-occurs-when-apt-get-update-is-run-how-do-i-fix-this
<oats> and the usb work in that port same everything except windows 8 was the primary os
<jhutchins_wk> oats: When you installed, did you run the installer or just write an iso image to it?
<oats> jhutchins: ran the installer
<oats> it is bootable
<oats> according to ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> oats: The drive is obviously working in that you're getting the shutdown message from the live image.
<lotuspsychje> oats: is this dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<oats> singleboot ubuntu
<oats> acutally
<oats> there are two paritions
<EriC^^> oats: check that all the files are still there
<lotuspsychje> oats: did you not forget to disable fastboot?
<oats> each of which have a copy of ubuntu
<oats> I don't know why
<oats> how do I disable fastboot? I think I did
<lotuspsychje> check your bios
<jhutchins_wk> oats: That has nothing to do with it.
<muaazc> ive recently update my ubuntu to 14.04 and since the update  my monitors display isnt working. the monitor picks up a source but nothing is diplayed
<jhutchins_wk> oats: What you are seeing in the live image shutdown messsage, which is inconsistent with your having run the installer.
<oats> Boot mode is: Quick
<oats> other options is Diagnostic
<Olxd_> Where can i learn all the pern/hacking skills for a newbie any books>?
<Arizon> sfranken|away, i'm trying to boot to the external harddrive but it's not working, i set it as both boot from USB FDD and USB HDD
<lotuspsychje> !security | Olxd_
<ubottu> Olxd_: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<oats> I am redownloading ubuntu maybe the dl as corrupted
<lotuspsychje> Olxd_: the man pages of a specific package can be usefull to learn
<jhutchins_wk> oats: The download site should have a file that has the checksums for the iso images, you can verify without downloading the image again.
<muaazc> ive recently update my ubuntu to 14.04 and since the update  my monitors display isnt working. the monitor picks up a source but nothing is diplayed
<oats> download'll be done soon anyway
<jhutchins_wk> oats: Sounds like it's booting but going immediately to shutdown mode.
<oats> any idea why?
<lotuspsychje> muaazc: did you try grub recoverymode?
<jhutchins_wk> oats: You should still check it.
<EriC^^> oats: there's a file in the usb itself called md5sum
<EriC^^> i think it has the md5sum of all files
<oats> how do I access the checksubs
<wpd> I can't get my application running on a Ubuntu 14.04 system to generate a core file.  Can anybody help me figure out why?  /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern contains "core", "ulimit -a" shows "unlimited" for all the core file size & file size.  Where else should I look?
<smartass> hi, could you please recommend a set of video tutrials that introduce components of a Linux desktop like X server, etc.
<oats> sums
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | oats
<ubottu> oats: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomshreds> Hi, I mainly develop web apps and I'd require a neat solution to monitor them. I already have a server monitoring app but I cannot find the right tool to debug sql queries, error pages, etc. I found appneta which sounds the most like what I'm looking for. I already tried newrelic in the past but I am looking for something better. Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> hold on ill try to piece something
<mcphail> muaazc: at what point int he boot process do you lose the picture on the monitor?
<lotuspsychje> smartass: whats your end goal to learn?
<jhutchins_wk> smartass The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<smartass> jhutchins_wk: looking for video tutorials though
<jhutchins_wk> smartass: Linux Acadamy - not free.
<oats> EriC^^: Is the correct checksum on the website anywhere
<bmcchristian> ubuntu 14.04 laptop battery died, system boots and gets to login screen, login fine but nothing loads. stuck in a suspended mode i think. Any ideas?
<muaazc> mcphail: i dont even get a picture
<jhutchins_wk> bmcchristian: Boot to single user/recovery mode and investigate.
<smartass> lotuspsychje: giving resources to a friend so that she understands what `ssh -X ` does
<mcphail> muaazc: do you get the text of the bootloader?
<bmcchristian> tried that, fsck give clean root volume report and then hangs forever
<el3> Okey I tried editing my /etc/apt/source.list, generated a new sources.list here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php and still errors about armhf. I dont even think I am on a armhf device
<muaazc> lotuspsychje: what is that? and how do u do it?...im new to linux
<EriC^^> oats: just go to the usb, open a terminal in that dir and type md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -i failed
<EriC^^> oats: if any files dont match they should show up
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | muaazc
<ubottu> muaazc: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<bmcchristian> jhutchins_wk: tried that, fsck give clean root volume report and then hangs forever
<muaazc> mcphail: not on my monitor
<Arizon> whenever i try to boot from usb it says corrupted iso / os but the checksums match
<EriC^^> oats: the checksum on the site is for the iso as a whole
<bottazzini> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bottazzini> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oats> EriC^^: I downloaded a new ISO, I'm presently on my windows computer
<EriC^^> Arizon: try to do an integrity check from the usb when it boots
<mcphail> muaazc: hold down the right shift key as the machine boots. Do you get the bootloader now?
<Arizon> EriC^^, how do i do that?
<bmcchristian> ubuntu 14.04 laptop battery died, system boots and gets to login screen, login fine but nothing loads. stuck in a suspended mode i think. Booted to rescue mode, no real help fsck on root volume fine. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> Arizon: hold shift to get a menu and you should get something like integrity check
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | bmcchristian
<ubottu> bmcchristian: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Arizon> EriC^^, well the current harddrive with the distro boots normally it's just the USB that i'm trying to boot from that's not working
<bmcchristian> i did that....
<lotuspsychje> bmcchristian: did you try failsafeX and fix broken packages from the recoverymode?
<EriC^^> Arizon: if you're in ubuntu right now and the usb is connected try to cd to the dir it's mounted under and type md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -i failed
<Arizon> is there a way to just run the iso of a linux distro on the desktop like in windows?
<muaazc> mcphail: im currently using my linux on my broken laptop lcd... tell me what tp do and ill boot it up qqagain
<EriC^^> Arizon: yes, i know with the usb connected holding shift should get the grub menu for the usb or another menu
<bmcchristian> lotuspsychje: have not tried either, from research it appears that ubuntu has this issue when a latop battery dies it gets stuck in the supsend mode it was in
<Arizon> it displays only linux mint, linux mint recovery, and mem test, memtest diag
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: You can mount it as a filesystem using loopback, but you can't boot it within a session.
<oats> EriC^^: "MD5 check sums are the same" checked the iso
<lotuspsychje> bmcchristian: if recoverymode cant help you, reinstall fresh
<EriC^^> oats: ok, did you try the md5sum -c .. ?
<oats> EriC^^: I'm on windows rn
<oats> don't think I have that
<jhutchins_wk> bmcchristian: Now if you understood what the boot process for a hibernated system was, you might be able to figure it out.
<Arizon> EriC^^, there's linux mint 17 mate 32 bit, recovery, mem test, memtest serial console
<EriC^^> oats: cause you said it worked before then stopped
<oats> but now im installing this new ISO onto the usb with unetbootin
<Arizon> I tried both USB FDD and USB HDD and nothing worked
<mcphail> muaazc: hold down the right shift key as it boots. If you get the GRUB bootloader coming up press "e" to edit the boot commands. Remove the words "quiet" and "splash" and press f10 to boot. Let me know how far it gets before you lose the picture
<jhutchins_wk> !mint
<bmcchristian> lotuspsychje: had this issue with ubuntu a few years ago. Fedora on the re-install then.....
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lotuspsychje> Arizon: try to install ubuntu 14.04 that will work out fine
<Itsko> hi
<Arizon> lotuspsychje, that's what i'm trying to do
<muaazc> mcphail: ok , 5 minutes
<lotuspsychje> Arizon: make an usb from another pc?
<EriC^^> Arizon: can you try a different usb?
<Arizon> ok according to disk manager there is no file type within the usb, but the partition type is linux bootable
<oats> EriC^^
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: Mint is not supported here.
<EriC^^> oats: ?
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: If you try a bootable ubuntu image we will be able to give you accurate help.
<Arizon> thats what i just did
<Arizon> i used dd to write it to the external drive and it worked out with no errors
<EriC^^> what was the command?
<Arizon> but there's no file system on it according to disk manager
<jhutchins_wk> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<oats> EriC^^: USB CD, USB FDD, USB HDD, ATA HDD1, PCI LAN REALTEK PXE BO4 D00, ATA HDD0 ST320LT006-9ZV142,ATA HDD2 SAMSUNG MZMPAN024HMCD-000L1, Windows boot manager is the boot order; is that right?
<Arizon> sudo dd if=/home/nonroot/iso of=/dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> Arizon: drop the 1
<master500> hello please can you help me for python ? just 5 minute
<lotuspsychje> master500: try the #python guys mate
<EriC^^> oats: looks ok i guess
<oats> Anything wrong at all? What are all the different USB's you know?
<EriC^^> usb cd usb fdd ( floppy i think )
<Arizon> EriC^^,  ? why that's the path of the external drive
<firebird1> hello
<firebird1>  $ ls *[0-9.]*
<firebird1> <firebird1>  this doesnt print following file B damnshit damnshit~ qw
<firebird1> why it doesnt print B
<EriC^^> Arizon: that's the first partition of the disk, you need to write it to /dev/sdb
<oats> EriC^^: USB HDD?
<EriC^^> ( sudo parted before issuing that command and make sure of the drive designation )
<EriC^^> Arizon: ^^
<EriC^^> it can change, use sudo parted -l
<jhutchins_wk> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<Arizon> EriC^^, there's only one partition in the disk
<EriC^^> oats: yeah that's the one you need to boot i think
<oats> what did you want me to do with the md5 again, what command
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: You need to write the image directly to the disk, not to the partition.
<EriC^^> oats: cd to the dir, md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -i failed
<jhutchins_wk> oats: md5sum <file.iso>, compare with sum posted @ download site.
<Arizon> jhutchins_wk, ok so by writing the image directly to the disk it will by default choose the primary partition?
<Arizon> jhutchins_wk, because i have a 27gig partition as primary and unallocated 50 gig that i'm going to have as ntfs later
<oats> EriC^^: how does it know which md5 to compare it to?
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: Writing the image to the device replaces anything on it, including the partition table.
<EriC^^> oats: md5sum.txt has a list of all the md5sums and the files
<Arizon> jhutchins_wk, i did that previously and when i booted back up it was still there when i looked in gparted
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: Then you didn't do it right.
<oats> ook
<Arizon> i did dd if=<iso location> of=/dev/sdb
<oats> What does the md5sum command do,and the pipe with grep?
<oats> ok it ran and nothing outputted
<EriC^^> oats: ok, the files are good
<oats> So what now?
<oats> restart
<EriC^^> oats: try to dd the iso again
<EriC^^> or use unetbootin
<oats> dd the iso
<oats> what does that mena
<oats> mean
<oats> EriC^^: I did, this is a new one I just made
<EriC^^> oh
<oats> with unetbootin
<EriC^^> restart then
<oats> ok restarted
<oats> "exF Remove disks or other media. Press any key to restart."
<EriC^^> do you have something else plugged in
<EriC^^> a cd rom perhaps?
<EriC^^> or fdd ? :P
<oats> a charger
<oats> The only other memory is the two whatevers inside my computer that the ubuntu's are installed on
<jhutchins_wk> Arizon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Install_and_run_Startup_Disk_Creator_alias_usb-creator
<EriC^^> ok, i dont know why it's not booting it
<jhutchins_wk> oats: You might find that interesting too.
<EriC^^> oats: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334745
<EriC^^> oats: seems it might be caused by unetbootin
<EriC^^> oats: did you use unetbootin the first time or dd if=.... ?
<oats> unetbootin
<oats> last night
<oats> worked fine
<oats> installed two ubuntu's successfully on my computer
<EriC^^> aha! so you do confess to installing the second one! :P
<oats> guess it broke over night
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> oats: try sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX
<oats> EriC^^: I don't recall installing it, but either way unetbootin loaded it
<EriC^^> it's worth a shot
<oats> ok
<lo0k3r> hello everyone!!
<lo0k3r> great to see so many!!
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l , and make sure you get the exact name of the usb's drive designation, sdc , etc.
<EriC^^> oats: ^^
<compdoc> not a fan of unetbootin
<oats> ?
<oats> I think it's /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> make sure
<n88> alright getting ready to pull my hair out on this one... i've been trying to get my external USB netgear WNDA3100v2 to play nicely and it doesn't seem to want to work... I followed a thread that seemed to be the solution but now the only wireless network it will connect to is the guest network and it fails to connect to any networks that require authentication (WPA)... i've installed ndiswrapper and got the broadcom 64 bit .inf file installed with ndiswrapper -
<oats> sdc
<EriC^^> and also only use the disk's name
<Arizon> ok i'm just trying out unetbootin and it can't detect the external harddrive
<EriC^^> ok /dev/sdc
<Arizon> there's just a /
<EriC^^> ( without the 1 )
<n88> here is some of the output that might be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885727/
<lo0k3r> I am working to deploy laptops to people in my area and have ran into a problem that has likely been covered here: for that i am sorry ahead of time for asking, but i have not been able to locate a solution.
<lo0k3r>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Hello   I am currently having trouble with the intel 965 chipset running on Linux Mint 17.1 Rebbecca. When launching chrome the screen will go black and the system seems to be unresponsive. I have looked and found only questions on this issues. We have a deployment of laptops with mint on them and need to make sure they are functioning on this platform properly.   Disabling Hardware acceleration dose not work.
<lo0k3r>  Sorry if this has been covered already but I was unable to locate a fix Any help is greatly appreciated   https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1404858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1404858 in Linux Mint "Graphics Crashes to Black Screen (intel gm965 integrated graphics chip)" [Undecided,New]
<oats> EriC^^: dd: error reading '/media/oats/kingston': is a directory
<EriC^^> oats: ?
<EriC^^> oats: what are you typing for dd if=/path/to/iso
<oats> oops
<EriC^^> oats: it needs to be the path to the .iso
<oats> ok
<squinty> !mint | lo0k3r
<ubottu> lo0k3r: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<RobertJDohnert> ubottu that bug also affects Black Lab Linux and Ubuntu-GNOME
<ubottu> RobertJDohnert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oats> sec
<lo0k3r> i did and they sent me here
<oats> EriC^^: How do I format the usb in ubuntu
<EriC^^> oats: no need to
<NBhostin_> anyone able to explain me why this sets the eth1 as route when i rebot the machine  https://dpaste.de/f08s
<oats> it has the unetboonin install not the iso
<EriC^^> oats: it's not a problem it will overwrite it
<NBhostin_> when i do sudo ifdown --exclude=lo -a && sudo ifup --exclude=lo -a after reboot its good again
<oats> ok
<oats> I'd still like to know how to format a usb :p
<EriC^^> oats: man mkfs
<oats> EriC^^: Isn't dd supposed to be "used to build a linux filesystem on a device.."
<EriC^^> oats: dd is disk dump
<EriC^^> infer what you wish
<EriC^^> :P
<oats> which one unpacks an ios
<oats> the mkfs description looks like it does that doesn' ti
<lo0k3r> 176 people here thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lo0k3r> 1776
<X123> hah
<X123> 99% idle :)
<Linuxman> yea
<lo0k3r> guys need help with this issue
<lo0k3r> 965 intel chipset
<NBhostin_> goddamn everytime i rebote it sets the internal ip as gateway.....
<EriC^^> oats: dd is a low level copier, it can make bit for bit copies it works on block levels
<oats> ook
<EriC^^> oats: it will copy the bootstrap, partition table, etc.
<EriC^^> not just the files
<NBhostin_> anyone very good at this? i so hate networking :P
<oats> ook
<oats> I ran dd
<oats> I've been on this for ~3 hours now
<oats> how do I know i dd is working
<lo0k3r> it sits but ts working
<lo0k3r> run comand and wait
<mcphail> oats: you can send it signals from another shell
<oats> mcphail: how
<EriC^^> oats: sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep dd)
<EriC^^> it should be done in a few mins anyways
<oats> what does that do?
<oats> (eric)
<oats> doesn't kill kill a process
<baube> hey guys, I tried to install the NVidia drivers and locked my self out of my PC. I get blackscreen on boot (with the cursor blinking) and CTRL-ALT-F1 (to F12) doesn't work.
<baube> My grub is also in silent splash
<EriC^^> no kill sends signals
<n88> if everything seems to be failing with this netgear external USB wifi device broadcom chipset BCM4323 which happens to be the only unlisted version here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx should i be compiling ndiswrapper from source and trying again (like some posts have said on the forum) or is that a waste of time
<mcphail> oats: find the PID of the dd process and send "kill -USR1 $PID"
<oats> "By default, the message sent is the termination signal, which requests that the process exit. "
<mcphail> oats: that's why you use -USR1 rather than default
<oats> o, I thought USR1 was the user its running on
<oats> what does it do
<oats> anyway EriC^^, it finished
<mcphail> oats: it sends the USR1 signal the the dd process, of course! dd has been programmed to report its progress when it gets the signal
<EriC^^> oats: ok, try to restart
<oats> EriC^^: The usb doesn't look any different. In fact, the .iso I built from is still in there
<oats> should I remove the iso file?
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter i think
 * mcphail wonders what disk oats has overwritten...
<EriC^^> you can if you want
<EriC^^> actually yeah it's odd that it's there
<oats> ok restarting
<Arizon> make startup disk feels like it's taking forever...
<Arizon> it's been erasing for 15 min
<oats> maybe it's because dd didn't have to overwrite, as there is no iso file from the install
<EriC^^> i guess it's cause it has the same partition table
<Arizon> the drive is 118gb but there's only 1 gig written to it...
<oats> ok I think it worked
<EriC^^> oats: i think it did overwrite
<EriC^^> oats: hopefully it was due .. great
<oats> EriC^^: now for mik's tutorial
<oats> [00:47] <miklcct> 1: boot from USB [00:47] <oats_ubuntu> also I don't remember installing ubuntu twice, what if the other install is some failed corrupted install [00:47] <miklcct> 2. mount the partitions [00:47] <EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: if both are hdd's i dont think it matters [00:47] <miklcct> 3. do a "cp --recursive --preserve=all" [00:47] <miklcct> 4. modify "/etc/fstab" [00:47] <miklcct> 5. chroot and install-grub
<oats> I am on step 2 now
<EriC^^> oats: i think reinstalling would be best
<EriC^^> you can get a list of the packages you installed already, and have them installed again in the fresh system
<EriC^^> since it's a fresh install anyways
<oats> I imagine that would be easy, but I think it might be a good exercise in mounting and obscure linux things I don't know about"
<EriC^^> oats: well, we can obliterate the mbr and reinstall grub if you want later
<EriC^^> lol
<oats> I read tutorials for mounting, cp, and /etc/fstab/ and chroot a few hours ago, not anticipating the trouble with the boot
<Arizon> has anyone ever had a problem with startup disk being stuck on erase?
<EriC^^> seriously though, you will have to not copy /proc/kcore and other files it will be a mess
<oats> What do you mean? Why wouldn't I copy those?
<EriC^^> kcore is your memory
<EriC^^> and proc run sys dev are virtual file systems created at boot time
<mcphail> Arizon: yes - it is a buggy, useless program
<oats> can't I just empty "20 GB volume", copy everything from "316 GB volume" to it, empty "316 GB volume", copy everything from home into it, and mount "316 GB volume" to the "20 GB volume" system's /home/?
<oats> :p
<mcphail> Arizon: I've found it inly works reliably on a fresh reboot, format the drive to FAT and install without erasing
<mcphail> *only
<oats> Why can't it be that easy haha
<n88> alright getting ready to pull my hair out on this one... i've been trying to get my external USB netgear WNDA3100v2 to play nicely and it doesn't seem to want to work... I followed a thread that seemed to be the solution but now the only wireless network it will connect to is the guest network and it fails to connect to any networks that require authentication (WPA)... i've installed ndiswrapper and got the broadcom 64 bit .inf file installed with ndiswrapper -
<n88> here is some of the output that might be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885727/
<mcphail> oats: what are you actually trying to do? Whatever it is, I;m sure there's an easier way...
<oats> there is
<oats> EriC^^: Is it possible for me to do it Mik's way?
<Arizon> mcphail, so just cancel the erase?
<Arizon> mcphail, what should i use to format?
<Arizon> i'm using gparted right now and should i ave partition table as msdos?
<mcphail> Arizon: cancel it and reboot. It doesn't work properly without the reboot (not sure if log in/out works). I usually format with gparted. You just need a FAT partition to install files onto
<mcphail> Arizon: msdos partition table will be fine, with a single primary partition
<EriC^^> oats: yes it's possible i guess
<Arizon> mcphail, the primary harddrive has a ext4 110 gig, extended 1.75 ig, and a linux swap 1.75
<oats> EriC^^: Can you help :p
<Arizon> mcphail, i thought i had to make my external ext4 as well
<EriC^^> oats: ok
<oats> yay
<EriC^^> first use rsync and --exclude
<mcphail> Arizon: yes, but aren't you using the external disk as the install disk>
<oats> he says "2. mount the partitions"
<Arizon> mcphail, yes
<mcphail> ?
<Arizon> mcphail, in windows i always used FAT32, is there a difference?
<oats> rsync
<oats> ?
<mcphail> Arizon: then, for the time being, you'll need it as FAT(32). Startup disk creator writes the files to a FAT partition
<Arizon> what is align to for in gpart?
<Arizon> mcphail, it's right now in MiB but there's 2 other options
<oats> ah, alright
<mcphail> Arizon: not needed for these purposes. Just ignore
<oats> which files do I exclude?
<pc-moon> i have run hotspot by ubuntu and everything is ok but my mobile cant see the wifi
<oats> EriC^^: And what did mik mean by '2. mount the partitions"?
<EriC^^> oats: yes it's a copying tool, it will checksum the files after it copies them, it also uses a differencing algorithm which is pretty cool
<EriC^^> ( in other applications )
<no_gravity> hello! the internet connection on my laptop became strangely laggy. how would you guys go about finding the reason? my other computer that goes throug the same router is working fine.
<Arizon> mcphail, and after i do this i can just use dd to write the iso onto the disk? or should i just use usb-write?
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo parted -l and check the 2 ext4 partitions
<Arizon> mcphail, err i mean Startup Disk creator
<iptable> no_gravity: 1. did it just start happening, 2. did it start happening after a boot/reboot, 3. did it start happening after update/upgrade/reinstall?
<iptable> Arizon: use startup disk creator
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo mkdir /mnt/installation /mnt/home
<iptable> Arizon: it will correctly install the liveCD/USB onto your usb disk
<oats> EriC^^: Both are ext4, am I supposed to mount them to something? :p
<samueldmq> hi, is there an specific channel to talk about python-flake8 ? (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-flake8/+gethelp)
<no_gravity> iptable: it started happening today. yes, i did an "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" today.
<iptable> samueldmq: tried #python ?
<EriC^^> oats: yes mount the 300gb disk to /mnt/home and the other to /mnt/installation
<EriC^^> or /mnt/root
<samueldmq> iptable, will try, thanks ... just got #ubuntu on that link above
<oats> EriC^^: Where, in the USB ubuntu demo, 316gb volume or 20gb volume, do I make /mnt/home and /mnt/installation
<iptable> no_gravity: so it started after a package upgrade. which packages did you upgrade? was kernel a part of this upgrade?
<EriC^^> oats: open a terminal and type sudo mkdir /mnt/home /mnt/installation
<oats> EriC^^: Are you sure? I'm presently running on the USB
<no_gravity> iptable: i have no idea. i just did "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" like i always do.
<EriC^^> yes
<oats> ok
<EriC^^> they will stay on the disks :P
<iptable> no_gravity: it makes sense to read what upgrade tells you is going to do...
<oats> ok done
<oats> Why am I mounting them on the usb?
<iptable> no_gravity: you could try booting into grub menu and choosing an older kernel to begin with (hold eiher ctrl or shift or alt during boot ... I can't remember which one). Then choose advanced options for ubuntu and choose a kernel 1-older than latest one on your list.
<EriC^^> oats: you're in a live session right now, you're mounting them in the live session, it's like you're making a dir that you can access that file system under
<no_gravity> iptable: no way to diagnose if it really is the kernel?
<Arizon> iptable, when it says sotred in reserved extra space.... if i have it at 0 then will that mean i can't save anything to the external?
<MannyLNJ> Hi. I'm trying to install a printer on my ubuntu desktop and need some help. I installed the software from http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p1006.html but I can't tell if it's working. I have no screen on the compuiter it's attached to only ssh and Remote Desktop availible
<Arizon> iptable, i plan on making the external drive a fully operational ubuntu distro that i can do stuff on
<iptable> no_gravity: there is: boot into 1 older kernel. If that doesn't have an issue, boot back into latest. if that has an issue - its the kernel (or more drivers in the kernel)
<iptable> Arizon: if you want to install ubuntu ONTO the external drive (as opposed to using it as livecd/usb), then during installation choose btrfs/ext4
<no_gravity> iptable: im running a pretty customized grub menu. not sure if i can boot inta an older kernel.
<iptable> no_gravity: if you customize your grub menu and perform apt-get upgrade without reading the output, I would guess you can figure out how to make it boot an older kernel...
<nullbyte_> j fedora-social
<oats> EriC^^: But I can already access them in the /media/oats/ dir
<iptable> no_gravity: just modify it again...
<Arizon> iptable, so what's the stored in rserved extra space for then?
<oats> they show up under the devices
<iptable> Arizon: reserved space on ext4?
<Arizon> iptable, what's that mean though? what's the point of reserved space?
<EriC^^> oats: oh, unmount them in nautilus
<oats> EriC^^: what's the difference?
<EriC^^> oats: it will facilitate stuff
<oats> nautilus?
<EriC^^> oats: yes, the file manager
<Arizon> iptable, no in startup disk it says "When starting up from this disk, documents and settings will be: "
<oats> and is sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda/ /mnt/root right?
<iptable> Arizon: space reserved for root/system. You want it to be 5% more or less.
<Arizon> iptable, then there's 2 options "Stored in reserved extra space" and "Discarded on shutdown, unless you save them elsewhere"
<Arizon> iptable, ok so 2 gig is more than enough?
<EriC^^> oats: no need for ext4, and did you make the /mnt/root dir?
<oats> yeah
<iptable> Arizon: so you are making it a liveusb/livecd, not a fully functional ubuntun installation?
<oats> EriC^^: Okay I unmounted them
<EriC^^> oats: and you need to specify the partition /dev/sda1 or sda2 .. etc.
<oats> EriC^^: I'm not sure which one
<iptable> Arizon: lieUSB/CD will not allow you to upgrade for example as the kernel is part of the boot process on the read-only ISO system etc. know what you want to do first. also installing GPU drivers is out of the question on it
<oats> maybe sda1?
<oats> and the docs say you need to follow mount -t with the filesystem type
<EriC^^> oats: what's the size and file system type?
<EriC^^> oats: sudo parted -l
<Arizon> iptable, i want to make a fully functional installation
<iptable> oats: you don't need -t, mount should figure it out, it's good like that
<EriC^^> oats: that doc was last updated in dec 2004
<oats> sda number 1 is 316 gb
<iptable> Arizon: in that case, you need to boot the installer form a CD/USB stick and install ubuntu to your external drive. Not put a liveusb installer on it.
<EriC^^> oats: ok, mount that under /mnt/root or /mnt/installation
<Arizon> iptable, wait so i need another external media so i can install this?
<oats> do I need -t?
<EriC^^> oats: no
<iptable> oats no
<iptable> Arizon: yes
<Arizon> iptable, if that's the case then i'm just gonna write over the current harddrive on this spare computer
<Arizon> iptable, ahh kk i was confused
<iptable> Arizon: you cannot install ubuntu for a media that has ubuntu installer on it.
<Arizon> iptable, you can only do it to other media
<Arizon> iptable, right?
<iptable> yes
<iptable> well, you *can* do it if you use separater partitions etc, but that gets confusing for most part
<oats> EriC^^: ok I think it mounted
<iptable> Arizon: ^
<MannyLNJ> Would someone please help me with a printing problem.
<EriC^^> oats: ok, get the other file system and mount it under /mnt/home
<iptable> MannyLNJ: "but I can't tell if it's working" - try printing something?
<oats> EriC^^ ok
<MannyLNJ> iptable: I don't know how to print.  How do I find out the name of the printer? I am CLI impared and the GUI I got up looks different than the local GUI
<sevard> Hey guys.  Is there a version of the live CD without an "install to HDD" option?  My sister wants to try out linux on a live CD but I'm afraid her kids will overwrite her HDD.
<Arizon> iptable, :D thanks for the information it all works now!
<iptable> MannyLNJ: uhm, use the different GUI to start gedit or some other text editor, press ctrl+p and print?
<oats> EriC^^: now wat
<MannyLNJ> iptable: I did not know about gedit. I've been using ssh to connect. I'm tying to use a laptop with a cracked lcd as a print server
<iptable> MannyLNJ: or use this (found by typing in "ubuntu print from cli" into google...) http://askubuntu.com/questions/432746/print-from-command-line
<oats> sync --exclude="" --exclude="" /mnt/root /mnt/home/
<oats> ?
<iptable> oats: rsync
<EriC^^> oats: you want to erase /mnt/root completely first
<iptable> why --exclude=@@ ?
<EriC^^> iptable: he's doing something you dont want to know
<EriC^^> lol
<iptable> EriC^^: as, one of those ... rsync has a switch that will erase from destination too, archive I think
<oats> EriC^^ I'm pretty sure mn/root contains all of my settings and packages and files and all
<EriC^^> oats: your stuff should be on the home one right?
<EriC^^> that's the one you were booting, right?
<EriC^^> the large disk
<oats> root is the 287 gb one
<oats> home is the 16 gb one
<EriC^^> hmm that is wrong
<oats> should I switch the names?
<iptable> EriC^^: oats: rsync -a << the -a will ensure that user permissions are copied and stuff in destination is deleted that doesn't exist in source etc
<EriC^^> you first mounted the large disk at /mnt/root remember?
<EriC^^> oats: type df -h
<EriC^^> iptable: yup
<iptable> EriC^^: I'll let you battle the checking if the mounts are correctly done, something smell screwy ;)
<oats> sda1 is mounted on root
<EriC^^> how big is it?
<oats> sdb1 is mounted on home
<oats> sdb1 is the small one
<oats> sda1 is the big one
<iptable> how is root 287GB? :O
<EriC^^> crap, i'm tired
<oats> :p
<EriC^^> oats: sorry, sudo umount /mnt/root
<oats> EriC^^: Can't I just rename the mounts?
<EriC^^> sudo mount --move /mnt/home /mnt/root
<Arizon> what exactly can a live cd do that a full install can't? can i still save documents and system changes on a live cd? or no?
<iptable> oats: if you want to opy partitions, why not use clonezilla instead?
<iptable> Arizon: the liveCD will not allow you to effectively store system changes.
<oats> iptable: not sure
<RedheadedCupcake> I am trying to get netflix to work on 14.04 LTS I'm at the part where I have to accept the EULA, I can't scroll to accept
<iptable> Arizon: the reason is that the OS needs to load from a read-only storage before it loads your reserved space for changes (your customizations). By that time, it's too late. Full install doesn't have this issue, hence all software installs and upgrades work on full install
<iptable> RedheadedCupcake: it doesn't work
<RedheadedCupcake> iptable, i have had it working before
<iptable> RedheadedCupcake: netflix is fully supported by chrome on ubuntu 14.10 though. it has got all that is required for DRM and HTML5 playback, which is nice, fast, smooth and dynamic.
<lo0k3r> try use html 5 in settings instead of silver light
<oats> EriC^^: okay, now what
<RedheadedCupcake> iptable, so chromium?
<EriC^^> oats: did you sudo mount --move ? and umount before that?
<iptable> RedheadedCupcake: stable firefox on 14.04 doesn't support HTML5 DRM and stable so libraries don't either from what I remember. Chromium was not much luck either without patching, although I haven't tried that in ages. 14.10 with chrome works out of the box.
<RedheadedCupcake> iptable also can you tell me how to accept it because I'm stubborn and I want to see it not work for me
<oats> EriC^^: Yep
<EriC^^> oats: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/root
<Arizon> iptable, i'm getting an error when i try to install ubuntu along side my other distro
<oats> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root
<lo0k3r> RedheadedCupcake:  http://www.dailylinuxnews.com/blog/2014/09/watch-netflix-on-linux-mint-debian-fedora-arch/
<iptable> RedheadedCupcake: uhm, click accept. scroll down first to the bottom of the EULA to get the accept to work
<EriC^^> wait
<lo0k3r> you may have seen this
<RedheadedCupcake> I've tried arrows, I've tried page up page down
<iptable> RedheadedCupcake: also, if you cannot scroll down - it's not working
<RedheadedCupcake> I've tried clicking
<Arizon> iptable, "file system is reporting the frespace as 3563630, not 3563629 clusters"
<EriC^^> oats: sorry, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/home
<Arizon> iptable, is this off by one error a big deal?
<Pici> RedheadedCupcake: tab ?
<RedheadedCupcake> pici tab is the magic button! Thank you
<iptable> Arizon: uhm, no idea. where what when. is this an actual error message? no? continue then.
<oats> e
<oats> EriC^^: ok
<MannyLNJ> Ok, the printer is working, How can I share it so I can see it on the Windows system
<EriC^^> oats: bare with me, i'm a bit sleep deprived tonight :D
<oats> it's alright haha
<iptable> MannyLNJ: connect tothe local print server via a web interface and configure sharing
<oats> are you sure 14.9 gb is big enough for root
<Arizon> iptable, it says warning not error
<iptable> MannyLNJ: for printing form windows, you will need samba sharing of printer instead. install samba server and configure.
<EriC^^> oats: it should be ok
<EriC^^> oats: if you want, you can remove the swap and leave the one on the other disk
<iptable> Arizon: I would need a screenshot. I can't read your mind where you are at and what you are doing...
<EriC^^> since there are 2 swaps
<oats> erm, should I?
<iptable> did you backup?
<iptable> oats: ^
<oats> how do I rsync and what do I exclude now?
<oats> iptables: backup what
<iptable> oats: your data before doing all this
<oats> nah
<iptable> oats: good luck then!
<neutralizer> is there any tool to test vulnerabilities against windows server?
<oats> nothing is being deleted
<EriC^^> iptable: it's a fresh install
<iptable> ok
<oats> I have some files and packages I installed
<lo0k3r> many
<iptable> neutralizer: yes
<oats> that should be preserved in the copy I think
<neutralizer> iptable, what'd you suggest which is probably open source
<neutralizer> by vulnerabilities I mean all found in CVE or whatever repository which is most used. I don't even know which is that
<iptable> neutralizer: try metasploit
<oats> EriC^^?
<iptable> neutralizer: otherwise, here is a comprehensive list: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxSecurityTools.html
<iptable> there is no one-tool-fits-all though
<neutralizer> iptable, thanks I'll look
<lo0k3r> Neutralizer: http://www.fastandeasyhacking.com/
<lo0k3r> good start
<neutralizer> is the shittiest site I have seen in a long time, no offense
<lo0k3r> lol
<oats> the artwork is nice
<oats> like anime
<lo0k3r> hhhyyyyahh
<leonic> hello
<iptable> uhm, not really. you want hacking/vulnerability/scanner tools, don't expect sites that look newer than 1980s. that's on purpose
<neutralizer> may be just not my taste
<BluesKaj> looks amateur
<leonic> problem whit unrar  i can't open rar files
<iptable> leonic: apt-get install unrar
<oats> that's true
<iptable> leonic: are they password protected?
<lo0k3r> neutralizer if your testing your sys kali and pentoo are the way to go
<lo0k3r> as all prob know
<leonic> i don think so
<EriC^^> oats: type cd /mnt/root
<iptable> kali: ubuntu/debian with a funky-looking-gui and preinstalled opensource packages ;)
<leonic> but  i am goint to chek
<oats> ok
<EriC^^> oats: make sure everything is mounted correctly with df -h
<iptable> and check mount command
<iptable> just mount, without parameters
<oats> small one is on root
<neutralizer> lo0k3r, thanks I have seen kali but never used it, will it work fine in a VM?
<oats> big one is on home
<Arizon> iptable, i think it's working but how long would a resizing of a primary partition take?
<iptable> Arizon: ages.
<Arizon> iptable, T_T eta?
<lo0k3r> yes
<Arizon> iptable, i mean it is a SSD
<neutralizer> BTW did you guys watch Citizenfour Snowden movie?
<iptable> Arizon: it needs to first move stuff away from area that will be freed further to the top of the partition, then resize filesystem, then resize partition
<iptable> Arizon: the moving WILL take ages, SSD or not
<lo0k3r> and pentoo may be a bit better because of custom needs
<no_gravity> looks like switching channels worked!
<oats> iptables: I don't think I was ever cognizant of that trend in retro styles: http://1337day.com/
<EriC^^> oats: ok, did you cd /mnt/root ?
<lo0k3r> just be sure to enable networking in the VM client
<lo0k3r> check box usually
<oats> EriC^^: Yes, I'm in root
<neutralizer> I will enable networking
<EriC^^> oats: type rm -r * .* , note the space between * and .*
<Arizon> iptable, 1-2 hours is a generous estimate?
<EriC^^> oats: sudo rm -r * .*
<iptable> Arizon: how many GB/TB?
<leonic> no is nop a pass problem
<EriC^^> oats: make sure you are in /mnt/root
<Arizon> iptable, the harddrive holds 111gig theres about 15gig of actual stuff written on it
<oats> descend into write-protected directory 'bin'?
<oats> EriC^^: Weren't there some files you said we had to preserve?
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo rm -rf * .*
<iptable> Arizon: so 15GB of used data? should be up to an hour max.
<EriC^^> oats: no that's the small one you're going to transfer your installation to
<Arizon> iptable, all kk thanks
<oats> ook
<iptable> ook is a very weird programming language
<leonic> they are cbr files i can open some but not al
<oats> EriC^^: Cannot remove directory '.'
<iptable> http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/ook.html
<LordDragon> hey all. is there any way to reset Unity WITHOUT being in an X11 session?
<leonic> and the ones that opesn are empty but they  have weight
<EriC^^> oats: no problem, when it's done type ls -la /mnt/root
<iptable> EriC^^: won't rm -rf .* remove ..* on match, i.e. top directory contents? I may be wrong.
<LordDragon> when i login normally i get the GUI but an empty desktop
<LordDragon> ctrl alt f1 etc doesnt work
<LordDragon> all i can do is get terminal via the recovery boot mode
<LordDragon> but it seems all the tools for resetting unity require x11 to be running
<iptable> LordDragon: you get that once you login or don't even get a login prompt?
<oats> EriC^: okay, now what
<LordDragon> nope. i get a normal login prompt. im in the gui
<LordDragon> but when i login
<LordDragon> i just get the wallpaper and an empty desktop
<iptable> LordDragon: if after login, go to console, create a new user and login to GUI via that new user. confirm that this bit works (so we know if it's global or user-specific settings)
<LordDragon> i cant get to console from the desktop
<otaviobarreto> hi
<LordDragon> ctrl alt t or f1 or any of that doesnt work right
<jhutchins_wk> LordDragon: Does Alt-F2 bring up the launcher window?
<iptable> LordDragon: after that, doing login screen, click on the small icon next to user-password prompt bit, where you can choose your GUI (unity/unity-classic/last-x-session) and try unity and unity classic. see where you get with that
<LordDragon> no
<otaviobarreto> yeah
<iptable> LordDragon: you said you can get console from recovery boot. do that. OR ctrl_alt_f2 when you see login prompt screen
<LordDragon> ctrl alt f2 does not work at th elogin prompt either. i just get a black screen with no cursor or text
<EriC^^> oats: what's in /mnt/home ?
<iptable> LordDragon: try ctrl+lt+f2 through to f6
<iptable> LordDragon: on each screen press ENTER to see if that brings the login prompt
<LordDragon> iptable: i did. all give blank black screen with no text mode
<oats> EriC: I imagine everything from the large 290 gb disk
<LordDragon> how do i create a new user from console?
<iptable> LordDragon: then I don't think it's your GUI. something else seems very wrong.
<EriC^^> oats: ok type sudo rsync -av /mnt/home /mnt/root
<iptable> LordDragon: useradd/adduser, then passwd username to change password
<EriC^^> oats: i dont think /proc sys run dev are there cause it wasn't booted
<EriC^^> you can ls -l /mnt/home to check
<oats> ok well I already ran rsync
<oats> why not cp?
<alexandros_c> hello, I am having a problem with ubuntu 14.04.1, I installed ubuntu on acer aspire 3810tz with a kingston hyperx 3k 250GB SSD and 8GB of RAM, it installs ok but ever so often with no indictor the dash and launcher will lockup and I am unable to log out of the system (even through another tty) or open another program. The only way to recover is to force a hard reboot. Another has any idea how to  resolve this
<alexandros_c> issue? thanks
<LordDragon> iptable: done. and how can i give it sudo prilvedges?
<EriC^^> oats: if you want you can --exclude /mnt/home/home , cause you're going to leave the files there anyways
<iptable> LordDragon: add it to admin group.
<EriC^^> oats: rsync will checksum the files after it copies them
<oats> EriC^^: I already ran rsync, don't think I can exclude
<oats> Why do we want to checksum?
<iptable> LordDragon: user useradd or usermod
<LordDragon> iptable: got i thanks
<iptable> oats: because you want to make sure it copied them correctly?
<LordDragon> it*
<iptable> rsync worksl ike that. its fast too
<jhutchins_wk> alexandros_c: Do you have lm_sensors installed?  You could use a monitor to watch the temperature of the system - that's often what happens when a system gets too hot.
<alexandros_c> jhutchins_wk: it is a default install, and no error is shown
<acmeraptor> I opted for drive encryption on a re-install.  Following a reboot, is it possible to enter that key via a remote ssh session? Like any files I can update, it doesn't seem to allow it by default.
<iptable> acmeraptor: no
<oats> EriC^^: When do I modify /etc/fstab?
<oats> is that the next step?
<iptable> acmeraptor: you need to decrypt disk before you can boot into it and run ssh
<LordDragon> iptable: you are right. its something worse. new user has empty desktop too after login... hmm
<iptable> acmeraptor: hence most people only encrypt /home or /whatever/is/important. that way they can ssh in and enter password via ssh session
<alexandros_c> jhutchins_wk: it is not the tempurature
<iptable> LordDragon: yes. Looks like your have blown something in your system. what HAVE you done?
<iptable> alexandros_c: nice assumption. now check.
<oats> EriC: it finished
<acmeraptor> iptable: That's kinda what I thought, thanks.  I'm debating reinstalling, or I can just not reboot remotely.
<alexandros_c> iptable: I have checked
<iptable> acmeraptor: on my server, my root is not encrypted and my /var/lib/lxc and /var/lib/libvirt are.
<EriC^^> oats: ok
<acmeraptor> Although... encrypting my files only is probably just as secure.
<iptable> alexandros_c: how? from BIOS? too late, it will have cooled down by then. CPU temperature changes really fast
<jhutchins_wk> alexandros_c: How do you know it's not a thermal issue?
<EriC^^> oats: now delete everything in /mnt/home except for /mnt/home/home
<LordDragon> iptable: no idea lol. the last thing i did was try to install a mouse driver for razer mouse
<iptable> acmeraptor: yes, I don't care if someone knows what packages were installed
<iptable> LordDragon: how did you try to do that?
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo find /mnt/home ! -iname "home" -exec rm '{}' \;
<acmeraptor> Exactly.  Re-install time! :)  Thanks again!
<LordDragon> iptable: think it was an install script. think im just gonna nuke it and reinstall
<iptable> alexandros_c: what's the graphics card btw? if it's nvidia or so, install proprietary driver to stop the machine using your CPU for graphics processing. it often causes overheats of CPU and/or GPU with opesource drivers on nvidia
<amberj> Hello
<alexandros_c> because it  is not doing with other distros and I checked the temp under othe distros and it was no problem, iptable and jhutchins_wk
<iptable> LordDragon: good idea. it seems to have nuked your system...
<oats> EriC^^: Could not remove lots of things because "is a directory"
<alexandros_c> iptable, it is using intel graphis
<iptable> alexandros_c: ubuntu's unity uses 3D acceleration though ;)
<amberj> I'm trying to create an iptables rule so that only one particular URL is accessible (E.g. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.gm)
<EriC^^> oats: add -rf , rm -rf '{}'
<fry__> Is there a way to show hard drives on my desktop?
<iptable> alexandros_c: does it happen with xubuntu or ubuntu's unity-fallback or other GUIs?
<alexandros_c> it does not happen on Sabayon
<iptable> amberj: impossible
<iptable> amberj: iptables is a layer3 firewall not a web proxy. if you want that, you need a transparent/forced web proxy and iptables that blocks non-proxy access (proxy like squid)
<oats> EriC^^: ook, could you explain to me the structure of that command
<oats> and it's done
<iptable> alexandros_c: I mean does it happen on ubuntu when using other GUIs than unity
<oats> Should I unpack all the files from /home/home/ home into mnt/home/
<oats> ?
<alexandros_c> have not tried that  ones you mentioned iptable, but it has been running Sabayon KDE all day and I have not experience the problem nor is their plenty of fan activity
<amberj> iptable, Would this not work for me? http://serverfault.com/questions/218707/iptables-rules-to-allow-http-traffic-to-one-domain-only
<amberj> When I try to run: 'sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d "https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.gm" --dport 443 -j ACCEPT' ... I get "iptables v1.4.12: invalid mask `details?id=com.google.android.gm' specified"
<jhutchins_wk> alexandros_c: Not to be obtuse, but if the temp was ok on other distros AND the problem was not happening on other distros, that implies that it could be thermal.
<iptable> alexandros_c: in ubuntu, install kde then and run that for a while. if it doesn't hang - it was overheating most likely on unity, or possibly network issues (disable unity's online search)
<chulis> is there any problem if i install ubuntu32 on a laptop amd64?
<jhutchins_wk> alexandros_c: Hard lock-ups are almost always hardware related in reliable distros.
<EriC^^> fry__: gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.desktop volumes-visible true
<iptable> amberj: no, it will not work. iptables can only block by IP (so it can block by domain as domain will map to IP). It cannot block by URL
<oats> EriC^^: What?
<iptable> chulis: no
<iptable> chulis: 64 is compatible with 32 bit software
<MannyLNJ> I had posted that the printer is working, and asked  How can I share it so I can see it on the Windows system but missed any answers because my girlfriend called me away
<EriC^^> oats: nothing, that's for fry__ he left i guess
<amberj> ok thanks iptable :)
<k1l_> chulis: if your hardware can go with 64bit there is no reason to not install 64bit
<amberj> lemme try some proxy
<amberj> brb
<alexandros_c> how so jhutchins_wk when the other DE also uses GPU acceleration and  also once I reboot after the problem it does not happen
<jhutchins_wk> MannyLNJ: Sharing it in cups should make it visible to WIndows.
<fry__> exit
<wad> MannyLNJ, you probably need to use samba.
<iptable> MannyLNJ: so let me repeat: to share with windows, isntall samba server and configure printer sharing in it's configs
<MannyLNJ> iptable: and jhutchins_wk thanks.
<oats> EriC^^: ook, what do I do now
<iptable> MannyLNJ: for sharing with linux, confiure in cups (http://localhost:631 I tihnk goes to cups config page on local machine)
<alexandros_c> plus I used ubuntu beofre on this computer with having this problem jhutchins_wk
<jhutchins_wk> iptable: I don't think samba's necessary, windows can use ipp.
<chulis> my reason is  that my distribution is not stable on my lapton
<jhutchins_wk> chulis: No, not a problem, but not likely to help.
<iptable> chulis: that would not be 32/64 bit issue
<k1l_> chulis: i doubt that is because its 64bit.
<jhutchins_wk> alexandros_c: iptable's idea is a good one, try a different desktop and see if it still hangs.
<MannyLNJ> I think samba is installed because I was able to edit the config for samba but I can't find CUPS in LXPanel which I use when I connect remotley
<jhutchins_wk> alexandros_c: I like xfce myself.
<chulis> i have tried with xubuntu64 and lubuntu 64 and same prblems
<k1l_> chulis: what actual issue do you have there?
<iptable> chulis: it's a HW issue most likely.
<EriC^^> oats: yes, we need to move everything
<iptable> chulis: dome a memtest?
<alexandros_c> ok thanks iptable and jhutchins_wk
<chulis> some times the op.system fall down
<oats> EriC^^: everything is in /mnt/root/home/
<iptable> MannyLNJ: please read everything I typed in for you...
<oats> how do I move it out of home and into root
<jhutchins_wk> MannyLNJ: Cups is at localhost:631
<chulis> hw issue? my laptop is new
<k1l_> chulis: we need specific error messages and more infos. so after a problem come here again and show the logs like "dmesg" and "syslog" and we can have a look and maybe solve it.
<MannyLNJ> iptable: I will scroll up
<jhutchins_wk> MannyLNJ: That is the problem with relying on GUI panels, they can only do what the person who built them wants to do.
<iptable> chulis: new/used is irrelevant
<chulis> no error messages
<redruum> chulis: New hardware is usually an issue with linux
<k1l_> chulis: its just guessing without any specific errormessages from the logs
<jhutchins_wk> chulis: New hardware is the most likely to fail.
<iptable> chulis: tried ubuntu 14.10 instead?
<k1l_> chulis: what happens if its "not stable"?
<OerHeks> chulis, what laptop exactly ? maybe there is more info
<iptable> it's got a lot of driver improvements for new HW
<adelo> hello
<jhutchins_wk> chulis: All of the systems you've tried are just ubuntu with a different desktop, for a real test you'd have to try something like fedora live.
<leonic> hello again i am in a live session and  now i can install unrar
<chulis> acer e16 amd quad core a6 up to .4gh and 4hbddr3
<chulis> up to 2.4ghz
<jhutchins_wk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oats> EriC^^: How do I move everything from /mnt/root/home/ to /mnt/root/
<oats> and then mount the home folder
<k1l_> chulis: what happens when its "unstable"? what program is that is making problems?
<EriC^^> oats: you mean /mnt/home/home to /mnt/home ?
<lo0k3r> leo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421914688&x-yt-cl=84503534&v=hAFvAcXXfFg
<iptable> chulis: try ubuntu 14.10. try running memtest. try booting into fedora, try to pinpoint at which moment the problem occurs (what apps are starting/ running).
<iptable> chulis: now, go and do all that
<chulis> when i m navigating with firefox
<chulis> for ej.
<lo0k3r> whoops ow well everyone watch that
<oats> EriC^^ no /mnt/home/ is empty, /mnt/root/home/ contains the whole system for some reason, including my home dir
<k1l_> chulis: what happens then?
<EriC^^> oats: that doesn't make sense
<iptable> chulis: does it happen on websites with loads of flash and adverts?
<chulis> when im navigating for ej. the computer close
<EriC^^> oats: you just deleted everything in /mnt/home except for /mnt/home/home
<chulis> and i have to init again
 * jhutchins_wk certainly hopes oats has backups of anything important.
<oats> EriC^^ I deleted /mnt/home/home after I found that it was empty
<iptable> chulis: close? you mean turn off?
<chulis> yes
<chulis> turn off
<oats> I guess it kept the home/home dir but removed all of the sub dirs
<iptable> chulis: install lm-sensors and check temperature. 70% sure it's overheating
<k1l_> chulis: can you provoke that error again and after reboot (if you need to reboot) come again and show the logs? so we can see what was the issue
<chulis> looking for a air ticket for example
<EriC^^> oats: crap, yeah you're right
<oats> anyway, for some reason everything is in /root/home not /root/
<EriC^^> oats: it's a good thing it's in /mnt/root though
<oats> EriC^^: What command would've prevented that?
<iptable> chulis: if you have nvidia, also install the nvidia proprietary drivers to ensure the GPU does not overheat on bad drivers
<oats> and what do I do now
<EriC^^> i really shouldn't be helping out tonight, i've not slept since yesterday and im sweating like a pig for some reason
<chulis> i have amd radeon r4
<oats> EriC^^: If you die, it'll be helping a good person on freenode.
<EriC^^> lol
<iptable> not sure what the driver should be for radeon, but check and install it. install lm-sensors and run sensors and monitor temperature. could be bad fan.
<iptable> chulis: ^
<oats> EriC^^: So what do I do now?
<k1l_> fglrx is the amd video driver
<iptable> chulis: ^
<EriC^^> everything is in /mnt/root?
<chulis> it turns off any time even looking a video or navigating with fireox
<lo0k3r> :)
<iptable> chulis: you have been given enough troubleshooting steps to do. now execute.
<EriC^^> oats: ok, we can do it the very easy way
<oats> EriC^^: /mnt/root/home/
<oats> I don't know why
<EriC^^> oats: type gksu nautilus /mnt/root/home
<oats> no package gksu
<oats> unable to locate package gksu from apt-get
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gksu doesn't work?
<oats> nope
<lo0k3r> gksudo from synaptic
<chulis> how can i see the log after turn off with trouble?
<Ben64> its in universe
<EriC^^> ok, usually you should always use gksu with gui apps, but since you're in a live session it wont really matter
<k1l_> chulis: in /var/log they are named: dmesg.0 or .1 and syslog .0 or .1
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo nautilus /mnt/root/home
<EriC^^> oats: never do that in your installation though
<oats> why not?
<EriC^^> it'll mess up permissions
<oats> what does gksu do?
<EriC^^> Ben64: ah, thanks
<EriC^^> oats: gksu is in the universe repository
 * iptable needs to go
<oats> ok
<oats> anyway
<oats> I have the nautilus gui open
<oats> what no
<oats> w
<chulis> where can i post the log?
<Ben64> !paste | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> oats: ok, press ctrl+h to show all files
<oats> done
<EriC^^> oats: then press ctrl+a to select all, right click, cut
<EriC^^> go one level back to /mnt/root
<EriC^^> and paste
<EriC^^> oats: since we're moving it will keep the permissions the way they are
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9887287/
<n88> alright getting ready to pull my hair out on this one... i've been trying to get my external USB netgear WNDA3100v2 to play nicely and it doesn't seem to want to work... I followed a thread that seemed to be the solution but now the only wireless network it will connect to is the guest network and it fails to connect to any networks that require authentication (WPA)... i've installed ndiswrapper and got the broadcom 64 bit .inf file installed with ndiswrapper -
<n88> here is some of the output that might be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885727/
<oats> ok
<oats> EriC^^: Should I delete nome?
<k1l_> chulis: do you have the ubuntu fglrx video driver installed?
<oats> or copy /root/home files to /home/
<oats> ?
<chulis> no idea kll_
<k1l_> chulis: ok: go to system-settings > updates&software. then the last tab "prop. drivers or smth like this" there you can choose to install a amd driver for your video card.
<k1l_> chulis: it should be named "fglrx".
<EriC^^> oats: hmm
<EriC^^> oats: we need to send them to /mnt/home
<EriC^^> dont copy though it will mess up the permissions
<oats> ok
<oats> ok
<oats> so what do I do
<EriC^^> and you cant move cause it's across file systems so it will also mess them up
<chulis> i was lookin for in synaptic and appeas not installed
<EriC^^> oats: you'll have to rsync it
<oats> EriC^^ but cp -p will preserve permissions won't it?
<k1l_> chulis: did you find the menu i was talking about? its very user friendly to understand
<Nemesis][> Does anyone have any idea why netstat-nat doesn't work under 14.04.01?  It complains about "Could not read info about connections from the kernel, make sure netfilter is enabled in kernel or by modules." but the modules are loaded but neither /proc/net/ip_conntrack nor /proc/net/nf_contrack exist.  The modules: nf_conntrack, nf_defrag_ipv4, nf_conntrack_ipv4 are loaded.
<EriC^^> oats: yeah but rsync will also checksum
<Giggiolo> erver irc.darksin.net
<MannyLNJ> iptable: thanks for all the help. Locally I can access CUPS but by going to 192.168.1.200:631 but from the other systems can't see it
<oats> EriC^^: okay, what's the command?
<EriC^^> oats: sudo rsync -av /mnt/root/home/. /mnt/home
<anarkhos> what do you think about nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 96) vs. nvidia binary xorg driver (and kernel module as well as vdpau library)?
<anarkhos> the former is at any rate too old for steam
<oats> RtiC: ok what next
<oats> EriC^^*
<EriC^^> oats: remove everything from /mnt/root/home
<EriC^^> cd to it and type rm -rf * .*
<oats> ok
<oats> EriC&&
<oats> ^^
<oats> EriC^^
<oats> mount /mnt/home /mnt/root/home?
<EriC^^> oats: type sudo nano /mnt/root/etc/fstab
<krizoek> what could make the computer freeze and show "kernel: [109620.067118] Code: 3d a1 29 00 3b 05 ff 8d c3 00 89 c2 0f 8d 25 fe ff ff 48 98 49 8b 4d 00 48 03 0c c5 60 33 d1 81 f6 41 20 01 74 cb 0f 1f 00 f3 90 <f6> 41 20 01 75 f8 eb be 0f b6 4d d0 48 8b 55 c0 44 89 ef 48 8b nul nul... in both kern.log and syslog?
<EriC^^> oats: in another terminal type sudo blkid
<EriC^^> oats: if you still have sudo nautilus open close it
<EriC^^> as you can break your system easily
<Darole> Can someopne please help.... Fairly new and cant get the SSO thing to work on the forum. I have a ubuntu one account, but the forum says its a problem. Trouble is I've no idea who to contact as I cant post anything to ask for help !
<EriC^^> with a drag and drop or something
<oats> ok
<oats> EriC^^: got fstab and blkid
<chulis> ikll_ i have found 3 options first one im using serverx.org other is private amd fglrx and the third amd fglrx-updates prvate
<oats> now what
<k1l_> chulis: choose the "fglrx" one.
<EriC^^> oats: first get the uuid of your installation, as it has changed from disk to disk
<k1l_> chulis: its the driver from amd, that should bring you a better hardware support. maybe the freezes are gone then
<EriC^^> it's /dev/sdb1 iirc
<oats> sdb1?
<oats> ook
<oats> got it
<EriC^^> yeah, replace the uuid that has the mountpoint at "/" in fstab with that uuid
<oats> shithsit
<oats> shit
<oats> 1sec
<oats> EriC^^: ok done
<oats> now hwat
<EriC^^> get the uuid of the home partition
<chulis> kll_ i will change and test
<chulis> thnks a lot
<EriC^^> and make an entry for it that looks like the UUID=2354327543632   /home    ext4          defaults       0       2
<oats> EriC^^ ok
<oats> EriC?
<Bashing-om> Darole: Join #ubuntuforums and explain there ,.. the ops will take care of you .
<EriC^^> oats: you'll need to reinstall grub
<oats> ok
<oats> how
<chulis> kll_ i cant change the driver
<oats> also what about the chroot thing
<chulis> i select but it contnues the same
<EriC^^> oats: which swap do you want to use?
<EriC^^> oats: it's set up to use the one on the home partition right now
<EriC^^> ill brb in 1min
<animalroam> When setting a cron job like * * * * * echo php /root/hi.php >> bob.html , how would you "php /root/hi.php" to run and the result is echoed instead of echoing "php /root/hi.php"?
<oats> EriC^^: Alright, whichever one you remember
<EriC^^> animalroam: what do you mean the result is echo'd ?
<oats> EriC^^: Which one do you recommend?
<animalroam> EriC^^: The result of the script
<EriC^^> animalroam: you are already sending it's stdout to bob.html
<animalroam> EriC^^: This is what's in bob.html : "php /root/hi.php"
<oats> Which swap should I use?
<EriC^^> oats: it's up to you, if you keep use the one on the home disk you can resize the root partition to 20gb or so
<oats> Which do you recommend?
<EriC^^> i'd use the one on home to give "/" some room
<oats> ok how do I do that
<oats> and how do I do grub
<EriC^^> just leave it the way it is
<EriC^^> ctrl+o to save
<XYZ1> test
<oats> EriC^^ ok now what
<EriC^^> and resize "/" later
<Bashing-om> Darole: I observed ya joining #ubuntuforums, Did the topic directive help ?
<oats> how do I do that
<EriC^^> oats: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do mount -B $i /mnt/root$i; done
<EriC^^> oats: man resize2fs
<oats> What will running that for loop do
<EriC^^> oats: it will mount bind the virtual file systems on the live session to the mounted installation
<oats> ok
<oats> why do we want that
<EriC^^> oats: add sudo before do, do sudo mount
<EriC^^> i mean after do
<oats> ok done
<EriC^^> oats: ok type sudo chroot /mnt/root
<oats> ok
<EriC^^> grub-install --reinstall /dev/sdb
<oats> now hwat
<animalroam> EriC^^: So do you have any idea how to run the php script and then echo the result of the script?
<EriC^^> animalroam: what do you mean by echo the result? echo where?
<oats> reinstall isn't recognized
<animalroam> EriC^^: echo php /root/hi.php >> bob.html
<EriC^^> lol, im really tired :o
<oats> --reinstall
<EriC^^> oats: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<animalroam> echo php /root/hi.php >> bob.html only echoes the string 'php /root/hi.php' but doesn't echo the result of that script
<oats> ERic: What does that do
<oats> install finished
<EriC^^> animalroam: ok, * * * * * php /root/hi.php >> bob.html
<EriC^^> animalroam: that will send the result to bob.html
<oats> EriC^^: Now what
<EriC^^> oats: update-grub
<oats> ok done
<oats> now what
<oats> wait
<EriC^^> ?
<oats> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for dev/sdc1. Check your device.map.
<oats> done
<oats> What's the error mean
<EriC^^> it's no problem
<EriC^^> it's to do with the live usb
<EriC^^> did it mention Found linux ......
<EriC^^> ?
<oats> ook
<oats> ,hm
<EriC^^> hm?
<oats> It found linux image twice
<EriC^^> ok great
<oats> and found initrd imge twice
<animalroam> hmm
<EriC^^> type exit
<oats> ok
<EriC^^> then restart, go into your bios and select sdb to be booted first
<animalroam> ok that works, but let's say I had a function called function.  Would the php script execute first and be passed to the function?
<oats> I don't know which one is sdb
<EriC^^> it's the one you're not booting right now
<oats> I have two options
<EriC^^> animalroam: what do you mean?
<pbx> i want my screen brightness to be max whe i'm plugged in to AC.  is there a way to do that?  14.04, Dell Latitude E7240
<oats> one is the big one and one is the small one
<oats> I don't know their names
<oats> What is that -l command
<mcasado> no puedo poner ubuntu 14.04 en castellano
<oats> EriC^^: How do I list the discs I mean
<EriC^^> oats: sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> pbx: yeah i think you asked me that once
<mcasado> hola alguen en castellano plis
<EriC^^> pbx: i made this back then http://paste.ubuntu.com/9887923/
<animalroam> EriC^^: I have a program called bitcoind.  I need to do bitcoind sendtoaddress /root/address.php 0.0001 where address.php is important for determining the address.  Instead, the program tries to send 0.0001 to the string '/root/address.php'
<EriC^^> pbx: put it in /etc/pm/power.d/
<pbx> EriC^^, looks familiar. thanks :)
<EriC^^> pbx: no problem :)
<oats> Eric hopefully it worked
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it would be funny if it didn't though :D haha
<EriC^^> lol, i'm just really tired :D
<oats> lol
<oats> EriC^^: ok the only device it shows is Computer and its 19.7 gb capacity
<animalroam> EriC^^: Any ideas :\?
<oats> it doesn't show the big one under devices for some reason
<mytruehero> I'm not able to get a script (/etc/init.d/unicorn) to start on boot; I've run "sudo update-rc.d unicorn defaults", and the script works when I run it manually ("/etc/init.d/unicorn start"), but if I reboot, the service isn't running. How can I debug?
<oats> is that okay?
<EriC^^> oats: yeah
<EriC^^> so it booted?
<oats> mhm
<oats> how do we know it accesses home
<EriC^^> type df -h
<EriC^^> and free -m
<skinux> Which is the best software to use for ripping an Audio disc to MP3 format?
<MannyLNJ>  Here is my (new) problem. Printer on my linux system is shared in CUPS.  I can print locally on my Linux box but Windows shows the job as being sent CUPS shows it as completed but nothing comes out.
<skinux> Strictly for my own listening purposes, not for sharing/pirating
<oats> EriC^^
<oats> ok
<oats> now what
<EriC^^> oats: is the swap there?
<EriC^^> did you check free -m ?
<oats> yep
<oats> swap there
<larry_> one two
<oats> Is a mount sort of like a device-scale symlink?
<oats> EriC^^
<EriC^^> oats: ok
<EriC^^> oats: well, you can resize the root partition
<oats> how?
<oats> and Is a mount sort of like a device-scale symlink?
<EriC^^> you should do that from the live usb though
<EriC^^> oats: mount tells the kernel to attach a filesystem under a dir
<aarobc> Hi! So, got a new lappy, no ethernet port, only wifi. Wireless worked great on the usb live boot, but after install, when I try to select the propriatary wifi driver, it thinks for a sec, and then switches back to the "do not use this device" option
<oats> it says sdb1 is using 20.2 gb
<EriC^^> hmm
<oats> There appear to be two swaps, one in sda and one in sdb
<aarobc> so I wondered if it was some software on the drive, so I selected the cd as a software source, and tried it, and at that point it would just hang and do nothing.
<aarobc> What do?
<oats> EriC^^: Is that alright/
<EriC^^> oats: yeah i guess
<oats> Didn't you say it should only be in sda though (home)
<oats> ?
<EriC^^> can you paste sudo parted -l ?
<EriC^^> and df -h ?
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/K5D8QhXa
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: ok, it looks good
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: if you want to remove the 4gb swap on root's disk, i guess you should boot a live usb
<EriC^^> and then resize it
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: Is there a downside
<oats_ubuntu> to me not doing that
<oats> ?
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> um sorry
<imbezol> you can just unmount the swap
<EriC^^> i'm confused
<oats_ubuntu> Sorry for what
<ejuan> swapoff
<EriC^^> he wants to use the space, he has another swap
<oats> imbezol: What about the booting on the live usb
<imbezol> oats: i'm thinking it's not really necessary
<oats_ubuntu> why not?
<EriC^^> oats: 20gb is pretty enough i guess, but if you want you can remove the swap
<EriC^^> i thought it was like 14 earlier
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: Doesn't it say 20 in the pastebin
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: it is 20, removing the swap will make it 24gb
<oats_ubuntu> that's odd, I thought it was 16 and 20 but apparently it set it to 20 and 4 for the swap
<oats_ubuntu> Is there any upside to having a swap there?
<EriC^^> yeah it's a more standalone disk i guess
<tata> How to install anti-aliasing and hinting to my older Lubuntu 10.04 ?
<EriC^^> if you get another home disk some day for some reason you'll still have swap on the root one
<oats> alright I think I will keep it for that very good reason :p
<EriC^^> :D
<oats_ubuntu> thank you very much
<oats_ubuntu> for all your help
<oats_ubuntu> a few hours last night
<EriC^^> no problem
<oats_ubuntu> a few hours today
<oats_ubuntu> +100 to you
<Bashing-om> !lucid | tata
<ubottu> tata: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<purplec> hello how do i ubuntu
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: What do you do? Are you a software developer or sysadmin or something
<EriC^^> i'm a mechanical engineer
<oats_ubuntu> Are you in #physics too then?
<imbezol> oats: you currently have swap on spinning disk and SSD
<EriC^^> lol no
<imbezol> oats: given the huge disparity in their performance i'd recommend against that
<tata> yes, kernel still supported, I need some aplication for hinting and antialiasing
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: What are you on?
<EriC^^> channels you mean?
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: How would I remove the bad one then?
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: Yeah
<EriC^^> ##linux and here
<oats_ubuntu> Do you mechanically engineer linux systems
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: myself i'd delete the 20 gig swap on ssd, expand / to be all but 4 gigs of the drive, then create a 4 gig swap
<purplec> where would you suggest to go for beginner programming?
<EriC^^> oats_ubuntu: no i've been using linux for about 8 months now
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: and stop using the swap on your 7200 drive
<EriC^^> i'm a design engineer in automation/industrial stuff
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: How do you know it's ssd? the swap is 4 gigs, the ssd is 20 gigs
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: oh sorry i misread the partition
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: actually i think your SSD is probably set up properly already
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: maybe just get rid of the 7200 swap
<oats_ubuntu> What 7200 swap?
<imbezol> /dev/sda shows a swap
<XiferoDiferous> jkhk'
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: run swapon -s to see what's actually in use
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: /dev/sda5                               partition	3748860	0	-1
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: and it doesn't show a /dev/sdb5?
<oats_ubuntu> EriC^^: Why did you start using nix
<oats_ubuntu> nop
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: you could do swapon /dev/sdb5 and swapoff /dev/sda5
<imbezol> to start using the SSD for swap
<MannyLNJ> So I'm frustrated now because I am stupid and can't get a CUPS shared printer to show on my windows PC
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: Why would I do that?
<imbezol> performance?
<oats_ubuntu> and how do I know sdb is ssd and sda is not
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: in your printout of parted -l it shows the drive models
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: I don't see "sdd" anywhere?
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: stick the drive model into google
<imbezol> the sizes are a giveaway as well
<imbezol> 24 GB would be incredibly small for a spinning disk
<imbezol> (and an SSD anymore too :)
<purplec> would anyone mind sharing on how they learned...is it linux or *nix?
<imbezol> *n?x :)
<k1l_> purplec: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<anarkhos> pumba: fool around in virtualbox? or just install some distro and try to use it for your typical tasks
<woozy> hey guys could i get some help
<imbezol> depends on your question
<purplec> what would be a good channel for programming?
<woozy> well i just installed ubuntu from elementary and thought itd be a good idea to do the encryption thing when installing. I now after enter my password to start the boot then i get some errors but it still boots
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: ok so do I want the swap on the big or the small
<oats_ubuntu> right now it's on the big
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: myself i'd keep it on the small SSD
<oats_ubuntu> sda
<oats_ubuntu> ok
<g4vr0che> purplec: You want to join ##programming
<ryan_> where am i ?
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: your swap really only gets used when you run out of memory and it has to page some out to disk
<oats_ubuntu> Are you sure the sdb isn't too small
<oats_ubuntu> wait so why wouldn't I use the bigger one sda since it has more mmeory
<oats_ubuntu> or do you mean ram
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: well if you look at the partitions, you already have a swap partition there.. you're just not using it
<minimec> ryan_: Chat, #ubuntu Channel, Cyberspace ;)
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: so i'd say use it instead of wasting it, or delete it and expand /
<oats_ubuntu> ok
<oats_ubuntu> you sure 4g is big enough?
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: swap on SSD is better because swapping things from memory to disk and back will be 10x faster on SSD rather than spinning disk
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: how much ram do you have?
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: i think general rule is to match your ram
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: but it's not a hard and fast rule
<oats_ubuntu> I don't know
<oats_ubuntu> so the small one is an sds
<oats_ubuntu> ssd
<oats_ubuntu> and the big one, sda is not
<oats_ubuntu> ?
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: type "free" on the command line
<imbezol> right
<oats_ubuntu> Mem:       3609428    2314040    1295388     256696     151072     951304
<oats_ubuntu> Swap:      3748860          0    3748860
<imbezol> so you have about 4 gigs of memory
<imbezol> so 4 gigs of swap is probably just right
<oats_ubuntu> how did you compute that
<imbezol> the first number is in KB
<leonic> hello where the help in spanish? thanks
<oats_ubuntu> ook
<k1l_> !es | leonic
<wafflej0ck_> !es | leonic
<ubottu> leonic: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nonono> oi
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: you can also see in that output that you're currently using 0 swap
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: so if you're not typically running anymore than you are at this moment.. perhaps performance for your swap doesn't matter
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: in which case maybe you choose to leave it on spinning disk and use the SSD space to expand /
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: or use your system for a while and monitor so you have a better idea if you ever hit swap
<oats_ubuntu> so many options
<imbezol> personal preference
<oats_ubuntu> I must delegate my reasoning to you
<ryan_> hello, i am using ubuntu genome, whenever the computer wakes up, the screen is blank grey and nothing, i have to restart, any help? thanks!
<imbezol> lol
<oats_ubuntu> what do you think I should do
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: use it for a bit and monitor
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: then decide what's best for you
<oats_ubuntu> how do I monitor
<imbezol> free
<oats_ubuntu> a linux box is like a pet
<imbezol> or get some fancy graphing of your memory via an app
<oats_ubuntu> But what would it even show imbezol, if I have a swap running on the spinning disk
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: you can also play around with "top" and learn to sort by the various columns so you can see WHAT is using the memory
<stryakr> I'm currently running 14.10 and I have the GNome classic DE up, does anyone know why if I hold L_CTRL while in a full screen game like CS:GO, it minimizes?
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol don't I have more swap space on the spinning disk
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: you'll find things like web browsers, big music players, etc eat up a lot of ram
<oats_ubuntu> im using freenode web chat right now
<oats_ubuntu> but doesn't ram get freed up after I close ?
<imbezol> yup
<oats_ubuntu> ok
<oats_ubuntu> Why would I decrease swap space with decreasing ram though?
<oats_ubuntu> even if the ssd is faster, won't I need the greater swap space capacity of m?y spinning disk to compensate
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: your system is only configured to use the spinning disk right now
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: so you currently have only 4 gigs
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: but the SSD is partitioned with 4 gigs of swap space, that you're not using
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: SSD is the best thing you have for performance.. i'm just saying don't waste it
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: you probably either want to use it, or retask it for storage
<woozy> anyone want to help this fellow?
<oats_ubuntu> wait why only 4 gigs?
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: I thought my big 290 gig one would have more swap space, no?
<Fun> hey folks
<Fun> my cam here act weird on skype black screen
<Fun> I can see it in the usb devices list
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: look at the parted -l output
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: and the output of swapon -s
<oats_ubuntu> imbezol: o, I thought it allocates swap space proportionally to the disc space
<oats_ubuntu> it does ~4 g by default?
<imbezol> oats_ubuntu: i'm not sure how ubuntu's installer sets a default size, but i generally see a swap about equal to ram size
<oats> 17:26] <oats_ubuntu> imbezol: o, I thought it allocates swap space proportionally to the disc space [17:26] <oats_ubuntu> it does ~4 g by default?
<Aresofze4us> hello
<Aresofze4us> anybody here?
<Fun> hi
<Aresofze4us> Hi Fun...Where are you from ?
<woozy> hey someone want to help me
<Aresofze4us> with what
<g4vr0che> woozy: Maybe. What's wrong?
<jhutchins_wk> Aresofze4us: This is the Ubuntu technical support channel.  THere are 1734 people here, most of them real.
<g4vr0che> I'm real
<jhutchins_wk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<g4vr0che> (I think)
<woozy> i divided up my partitions and tried to make one just for /home but i guess when i installed ubuntu it wiped that
<Aresofze4us> !patiente
<Aresofze4us> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oats> imbeol?
<oats> imbezol'
<oats> imbezol
<Aresofze4us> @jhutchins: thank you
<imbezol> 15:27:03 < imbezol> oats_ubuntu: i'm not sure how ubuntu's installer sets a default size, but i generally see a swap about equal to ram size
<woozy> i have my whole /home saved on an external harddrive but how do i set it up right
<Aresofze4us> I'm a newbie user.... just getting around
<oats> ook
<oats> thank you very much imbezol
<oats> for all your help
<imbezol> np good luck
<jhutchins_wk> Aresofze4us: If you use the @ tag, it causes nicknames to NOT match so they don't highlight.
<oats> are you a software developer or system admin
<oats> or linux engineer
<imbezol> oats: i've been a sysadmin at times.. just been using linux for ~15 years
<woozy> anyone help with my problem?
<oats> ook
<a0wer> how can I determine which bluetooth profiles are supported with the version of ubuntu i have and the given bluetooth dongle?
<jhutchins_wk> woozy: You haven't actually asked anything yet.
<oats> well I've been staring at the screen for the most part since 11am
<jhutchins_wk> woozy: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<oats> 6 hours or so
<oats> im off
<oats> nice meeting you
<imbezol> you too. ttyl
<Aresofze4us> jhutchins_wk: okay...sorry
<Fun> :)
<Fun> any idea how to fix webcam issue?
<Fun> :d
<jhutchins_wk> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<imbezol> Fun: start by trying a different app to see if the webcam works there
<Fun> ty
<Fun> imbezol: it does however black and white
<Fun> :)
<jhutchins_wk> Fun: cheese is good for testing.
<woozy> so i followed this instructions and shrunk one partition and made a new one
<imbezol> Fun: likely something in the setup of skype then
<Fun> cheese?
<jhutchins_wk> Fun: Displays the camera output.
<jhutchins_wk> Fun: Software, not food.
<Aresofze4us> can i put ubuntu or other distro on my android device?
<Fun> u got guvcview
<Fun> I got
<Fun> ok going to check more
<Aresofze4us> I have an android tabled.
<woozy> i tried to designate the new one as my /home so that it isnt affected in updates and switching os, but it didnt work
<k1l_> Aresofze4us: for ubuntu see #ubuntu-touch but mind to read the topic there
<Aresofze4us> hmm,the topic is ubuntu?
<imbezol> woozy: do you currently have a separate /home in your internal drive? or is it just on your / mount?
<Aresofze4us> oh
<jhutchins_wk> Aresofze4us: Fairly advanced project. http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<jhutchins_wk> woozy: So what is it that you want to do now?
<imbezol> woozy: you can check by typing "mount" or "df -h"
<woozy> well i just installed ubuntu so it has the default for that. i have my previous /home saved on an external
<k1l_> Aresofze4us: the topic of a irc channel. you see it when entering a channel or type "/topic"
<jhutchins_wk> woozy: You can mount that at /home
<jhutchins_wk> woozy: We appreciate the background info, but what do you actyually want?
<woozy> jhutchins_wk: i want to make /home its own partition like /dev/sda3 so it isnt affected in os switches and things
<imbezol> woozy: definitely possible but you're going to have to decide if you want to merge what's in /home now, or just throw away what's in /home
<imbezol> woozy: if you throw it away you'd need to be mindful that you could still login
<woozy> just throw it away, nothing is in it, i just wiped when installing ubuntu
<imbezol> woozy: as in, you wouldn't want to delete your user's homedir and not have something in place
<Aresofze4us> Just found out this IRC thingy. Knew it before when i was a gamer... cod4...but first time experiencing this as an adult really a nice tuch to the whole internet thingy :P but anyways since the topic is ubuntu and i really got no clues about it ill head off to some researching
<Aresofze4us> got to read some linux books!
<Aresofze4us> anways good luck to you people
<Aresofze4us> and have a good night/day :)
<imbezol> woozy: you could either do it all off a usb stick or do some careful manouevering in your current system
<woozy> imbezol: well first id like to un-encrypt the thing i did at the beginning of install that makes me put in password every time i start up computer
<imbezol> woozy: like you could create a new user temporarily with /username as their homedir and give them sudo access
<imbezol> woozy: or you could temporary set a root password so that if you mess up you can still login
<woozy> imbezol: what ever you think would be easier and faster
<woozy> i think we would have to deal with the encryption thing first
<imbezol> woozy: but basically you want to move /home to /home.bak, make a new /home directory, and create an entry in /etc/fstab to mount your external drive there
<woozy> imbezol: well i want to take the stuff off the external drive and put it back onto my computer in its own seperate partition from my boot
<imbezol> woozy: sounds like fun. i'd take it one step at a time. fix any booting issues first
<imbezol> woozy: ah. you don't want to keep the external drive all the time?
<woozy> no i just use it to back up and store other things on
<woozy> why don't we deal with the encryption part first
<imbezol> woozy: process might look something like mount /external/drive ; mv /home /home.bak, cp -av /external/drive/home /
<woozy> and that would replace my /home now with the /home on the drive
<imbezol> yup, but still within the / partition. if you want a separate partition that's another whole ball of wax
<woozy> well i think i originally tried to go into that ball of wax
<woozy> i read about it online and figured itd be good to keep it seperate from my boot partition, but when installing ubuntu i accidentally wiped it
<imbezol> so you were saying you have a bunch of errors booting up?
<woozy> not really errors but when installing ubuntu i put in the encryption thing. do you know what i mean?
<imbezol> woozy: get them into a pastebin so we can see
<woozy> ohh you are pushing your luck no buddy. they are when the ubuntu sign is on the screen so i cant really highlight or anything
<imbezol> woozy: do they show up when you type dmesg? if not have a look at the logs in /var/log
<woozy> its like they encrypted the drive for security so when you start up you have to enter the password you set up
<woozy> then it boots and then mine says the one partition was never created. something like LVM_swap_crypt
<anarkhos> nvidia_304 is now activated but not in use... should i then open xorg.conf, go to the device section and substitute "nvidia_304" for "default device" in the area after "Identifier"?
<imbezol> woozy: ok. i'm not overly familiar with the encrypted bootup process so without logs i can't really give much advice
<imbezol> perhaps someone eles can
<woozy> imbezol: i have to eat supper so i will be back in 20 minutes, i looked at the logs so i can send the needed ones after i eat. Thanks for the help
<imbezol> np. gl
<Guma> I was wondering if anyone know how to add mac_addr kernel parameter. I did dd img to sd card form my ARM board
<silverlion> have a good one everybody
<silverlion> just a quick question: Anyone an idea when the security update for adobe flashplayer (flashplayer-installer) will be available in the ubuntu repositories?
<hexafraction> Hi, is there a way to allow a specific user to create a symlink in /dev at any time they want?
<hexafraction> If it helps, it is always the same link (not necessarily the same target). The link is being created as a result of running socat and must exist in that specific location.
<woozy> imbezol: hey im back and making a pastebin rn. what log do you want?
 * ki7rw had to roll back his video card driver to the nouveau video driver to get my display back on ubuntu  - don't know what happened to the other video driver (nvidia-340) - it just stopped working - re-installing the driver worked once and then didn't work on the next boot - re-installing ubuntu 14.04 didn't help either - so now i'm running on the nouveau driver with the lower screen resolution
<REdOG> I installed a webapp and configued it in apache2 how do I point apache so that www.myhost.com goes to the proper page at www.myhost.com/app/ instead of www.myhost.com/index.html ?
<squinty> ki7rw: had to do the same on a nvidia video based box here after kernel update. seen quite a few similar cases here over the last while.  you can just reinstall the nvidia drivers again with Additional Drivers
<squinty> ki7rw: btw, to reinstall the nvidia drivers, I also had to use the "nomodeset" kernel parameter when booting up before the nvidia driver took.
<mytruehero> Hello - I'm not able to get a script (/etc/init.d/unicorn) to start on boot; I've run "sudo update-rc.d unicorn defaults", and the script works when I run it manually ("/etc/init.d/unicorn start"), but if I reboot, the service isn't running. How can I debug?
<ki7rw> i'll have to keep that in mind
<woozy> Imbezol: hey you there?
<NegativeFlare> !xmir
<ubottu> XMir is an X server that runs on top of Mir. It permits applications that know how to speak the X protocol but don't know how to speak to Mir (ie, approximately all of them at present) to run in a Mir-based environment. (http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/26254.html)
<m3zn4ha> Hello! I have some conflicts http://textuploader.com/60it
<woozy> alright well i am in need of some help
<hexafraction> Hi, how can I create a persistent file living in /dev that a specific user can overwrite with a symlink?
<krux> REdOG: i'm guessing change your root directory in your apache2.conf file to point to that directory
<REdOG> krux: it's a scriptalias
<REdOG> and in ubuntu that's in /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<woozy> hey can someone help with me with my ubuntu installation booting and /home
<REdOG> and something tells me it's dangerous to make a cgi-bin documentroot
<REdOG> but maybe im just paranoid
<krux> yeah not sure :).. look at this see if it helps..
<krux> http://code.tutsplus.com/articles/apache-aliasing-and-redirection--net-28606
<woozy> anyone available to help with encryption booting and /home
<krux> http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/addcgitoapache.shtml << actually this one talks about what your trying to do
<vlt_> !anyone | woozy
<woozy> ok vlt? sorry im new to irc chat
<cookie> hi i am cookie
<bekks> omnomnom.
<cookie> pls dont eat me
<cookie> :(
<vlt> woozy: Read /topic and then ask a real question ;-)
<woozy> So i installed ubuntu today over my previous linux os and did some things i dont want anymore. First off, I set up the drive to be encrypted so every boot i must enter my password than it will boot
<woozy> I would like to get rid of this encryption process and such
<EriC^^> woozy: do you have another hdd?
<woozy> EriC^^: what do you mean?
<vlt> woozy: I’d advise against NOT encrypting but anyway ... you can change it back.
<EriC^^> another hard disk, ext usb or something
<woozy> vlt: yeah id prefer to get rid of it.. just complicating things
<LurkAshFlake> Fresh install last version of ubutun it's written on my .iso that it is amd64 my processor is intel, is there a problem?
<vlt> woozy: You don't need a second hard drive if you have enough space for cloning your whole system left.
<woozy> eric^^: yes i do
<EriC^^> woozy: nevermind, just backup and fresh install again
<EriC^^> if it's a fresh install who cares..
<k1l_> LurkAshFlake: the patent for 64bit is from amd, but intel uses the same. so amd64 is for all 64bit cpus
<woozy> vlt: so how do i get rid of it. it was an option when installing so i'd think there wuld be a way to get rid of it without reinstalling
<EriC^^> woozy: you have to decrypt it and copy all the data somewhere else, recreate the partition and copy it back
<EriC^^> woozy: not worth it..
<vlt> woozy: Yes, but only if you copy your whole system to an unencrypted block device.
<Bashing-om> LurkAshFlake: No, not a problem . Hold over as AMD did the 64 bit 1st . It is also for Intel .
<SteinerU> Um, I've got a bit of an Ubuntu-related startup problem. Could I get some help here?
<woozy> yeah that isnt worth it. well that leads to the second thing i wanted to fix since i have to reinstall
<woozy> i read about it and want to put my /home on its own seperate partition so when i install different os or update it isnt affected
<woozy> vlt:^^
<squinty> !ask | SteinerU
<ubottu> SteinerU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SteinerU> Thank you, I just wanted to be sure.
<EriC^^> woozy: choose Something else in the installer, and make a separate /home partition
<vlt> woozy: This is what _I_ would do: Boot from CD or USB, open the crypted partition, shrink the file system, shrink the crypt volume, create two new partitions or LVM volumes, rsync / to one, /home to the other ...
<woozy> how would i go about making the seperate /home partition ?
<woozy> and if i have my previous/home on an ext hd, could i get it back on to there?
<vlt> woozy: These are too many different tasks to handle at once for someone a bit inexperienced IMHO.
<EriC^^> woozy: erase all partitions, make one for "/" ext4 about 20-30gb if you have a lot of space, make another ext4 mounted /home with the rest of the space
<EriC^^> woozy: you can make a swap partition after creating "/" , if you want to hibernate, then use the rest for /home
<EriC^^> ( it should be at least the size of your ram )
<woozy> yeah the swap should be about the size of ram.
<woozy> should the root be bigger if i run a vm and some bigger programs?
<EriC^^> they'll be in your home dir
<EriC^^> the bigger programs wont though
<EriC^^> 20-30gb is ok i guess
<woozy> well most of the bigger programs are windows based in the vm
<EriC^^> oh ok
<SteinerU> I was having some errors with windows, and needed to install it. Unfortunately, the Windows installer doesn't like to play nice with Ubuntu partitions. So I wiped everything completely backed up my important files on an external hard drive, and reinstalled Windows 7 and verified it. Fine. Then I installed Ubuntu studio, which I'm trying to use for video production stuff.  At first it was just detecting the windows partition as unallo
<SteinerU> cated space, then I managed to tinker with it and get the partitions visible, shrink the windows 7 partition and install Ubuntu Studio. Despite all that going smoothly and this showing up in Gparted when I run it from a live CD (http://oi57.tinypic.com/dxk009.jpg) I get the "Reboot and select proper Boot Device" on startup
<woozy> alright eric im thinking i got this.
<woozy> so 3 partitions: /    /home and /swap
<EriC^^> woozy: yeah
<EriC^^> SteinerU: that's kind of odd
<EriC^^> are you in the live usb right now?
<woozy> would i be able to boot into the same usb i used to install the first time? and then would i move the /home files from ext-hd to /home partition on computer after new install?
<EriC^^> did you create the fat32 partition?
<SteinerU> Yes EriC^^
<SteinerU> Also... my CD drive died last night, so I created a live CD via USB drive with UNetbootin
<SteinerU> Which is what I'm using
<not_a_tiger> I expanded my root partition using gparted-live. To do so I had to delete and remake my swap parition. How do I check to see if the swap is active?
<EriC^^> woozy: yeah, backup the files then restore them after you install
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: free -m
<EriC^^> it probably isn't though
<EriC^^> did you modify fstab?
#ubuntu 2015-01-27
<SteinerU> I'm honestly not sure about the fat32 partition Eric^^
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok, type sudo parted -l
<woozy> alright ill try now and let you know
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: it says Swap: 0 0 0
<SteinerU> This is what I got EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889481/
<gsilvapt> Does anyone knows if there is an open-source alternative to Adobe Freehand?
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: yeah no swap
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: did you run mkswap?
<not_a_tiger> Nope. I thought it might be enough to just create a new swap partition  :-/
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: type sudo mkswap /dev/sdxY
<EriC^^> where xY is the disk and partition
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok just out of curiosity type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<EriC^^> */dev/sda5
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: sudo fdisk -l # /dev/sda5        58722304    67106815     4192256   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: ok, sudo mkswap /dev/sda5
<SteinerU> Ok EriC^^, done. Doesn't look like anything happened.
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: then sudo swapon /dev/sda5
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok, type ls -l /mnt
<EriC^^> what's in there?
<EriC^^> EFI ?
<SteinerU> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889582/
<EriC^^> ok type ls -l /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/
<EriC^^> i think you installed ubuntu in uefi mode, using a msdos disk
<SteinerU> Ah. Well, when I go to the boot selector in my BIOS, it does list UEFI as one of the options
<EriC^^> yeah you should select the usb in legacy mode
<EriC^^> was windows booting?
<SteinerU> Here's what I got in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889617/
<SteinerU> Well, I could launch from the live disc USB but when selecting the hard drive it just asked me to select a proper boot device
<deni_> brasil
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok
<EriC^^> SteinerU: i'm curious if it would boot with msdos
<EriC^^> SteinerU: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<samthewildone> can someone lend me a hand @ this error > http://pastebin.com/rebVdU6U
<samthewildone> I tried fixing this problem by reinstalling the application, finally the os.
<SteinerU> Huh. It says "command not found" EriC^^
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: did you run swapon ?
<samthewildone> The problem persist no matter what I attempt at getting it fixed.
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: you still have to add it to fstab
<samthewildone> The error is also the same on ubuntu desktop && gnome ubuntu
<samthewildone> I tried searching for a solution in goolge but, haven't found any information.
<SteinerU> Oky EriC^^. The result I got was "Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables.' Try 'modprobe efivars' as root."
<samthewildone> I tried reinstall & just did a "apt-get install libgstream*" and still nothing.
<samthewildone> I even removed the program and reinstalled it again, again and again.
<samthewildone> Do I have to install libgstreamer source and build it from there ?
<EriC^^> SteinerU: try sudo modprobe efivars
<EriC^^> SteinerU: i think the usb's booted in legacy mode right now
<SteinerU> Er
<SteinerU> I typed it and nothing happened
<EriC^^> ok try sudo efibootmgr -v
<samthewildone> anyone ?
<SteinerU> Hmmm. Same fatal error as before
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok, we can reinstall grub to the mbr so it works with legacy mode
<ewelina> SteinerU: Turn off EFI in bios and problem is solved :>
<EriC^^> SteinerU: or you can see what happens if you choose uefi mode in the bios and see if it picks up the efi partition
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: Swap:         4093          0       4093
<EriC^^> SteinerU: if you have time, give the uefi in bios a shot
<SteinerU> Hmmm.
<EriC^^> i'm kind of curious if it would even work
<SteinerU> All right, well, I'll do that. How do I get back to this channel, in case it doesn't?
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: Thanks for the help
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: type sudo nano /etc/fstab , type sudo blkid in another terminal
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: you need to add it to fstab so it's persistent
<EriC^^> SteinerU: boot the live usb
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> let's write to the mbr
<EriC^^> type sudo umount /mnt
<SteinerU> OK
<EriC^^> SteinerU: type sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<SteinerU> Alright, done. What exactly did that do?
<EriC^^> SteinerU: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> SteinerU: mounted the installation under /mnt
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: There is already an entry for swap in /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: it's the old one
<EriC^^> replace the uuid with the new uuid from sudo blkid
<not_a_tiger> Different uuid ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<SteinerU> Odd. EriC^^, it just spits out "mount: not a directory"
<imastupidguest> Does anyone know of a linux command that, given a file name, will report the number of lines in the file? Like they way 'file' can tell you the file type?
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: /etc/fstab # UUID=0f54c166-4f25-45d3-84ad-2f8c1ddb273f none            swap    sw              0       0
<n88> alright getting ready to pull my hair out on this one... i've been trying to get my external USB netgear WNDA3100v2 to play nicely and it doesn't seem to want to work... I followed a thread that seemed to be the solution but now the only wireless network it will connect to is the guest network and it fails to connect to any networks that require authentication (WPA)... i've installed ndiswrapper and got the broadcom 64 bit .inf file installed with ndiswrapper -
<EriC^^> imastupidguest: wc -l
<ewelina> imastupidguest: wc -l or type
<n88> here is some of the output that might be important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885727/
<EriC^^> SteinerU: what's the exact command you typed?
<SteinerU> EriC^^: sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i
<imastupidguest> EriC^^: ewelina: Sweet! thx
<SteinerU> I got confused by the first portion of the last line you sent to me
<ewelina> n88: you need to install wpa_supplicant
<EriC^^> SteinerU: you have to type the whole thing out
<EriC^^> for i .... done
<n88> ewelina: ok thanks... i'll look into that
<n88> ewelina: it is already installed...
<ewelina> n88 try connect from command line
<not_a_tiger> eric is changing the uuid in fstab the last step?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: the line looks fine
<not_a_tiger> EriC^^: Thanks. I won't be able to reboot for some time, but this is enough help to take care of me for now. Thank you.
<imastupidguest> I'm not very good w/ shell scripting or whatever. Is there a way I can run wc -l recursively on the contents of my working dir? Is anyone willing to help w/ a command for it?
<EriC^^> not_a_tiger: no problem
<SteinerU> EriC^^: I literally typed "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i", then got a ">" prompt and typed "done"
<SteinerU> Is that right?
<EriC^^> imastupidguest: find . -exec wc -l '{}' \;
<EriC^^> SteinerU: type the whole thing, with ; done
<imastupidguest> EriC^^: Sweet! Thx man.
<EriC^^> np
<n88> ewelina: ... that actually worked
<SteinerU> There we go
<SteinerU> Well, nothing seems to have happened in the terminal EriC^^, but I assume typing that changed something
<n88> ewelina: how come it won't work from the GUI panel
<SteinerU> Now what?
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<n88> ewelina: or better question...how do I get it to work from the network manager
<EriC^^> then apt-get install grub-pc
<df_> hello
<df_> i had a question about ubuntu
<NegativeFlare> df_: Ask away :P
<ewelina> n88: try remove profile, NM and add again
<ewelina> n88 it's should be works and be available from NM
<SteinerU> It's listing three GRUB install devices EriC^^, "/dev/sda (500107 MB; ST3500g30AS", "/dev/sda3 (298499 MB; /) and "/dev/sda (15518 MB; 6387"
<SteinerU> Which do I selecft?
<docmur> I have an LVM volume that say that it needs to be checked.  I used tune2fs to set it for check at the next reboot, but twice in a row, it's failed to check the disk, how do I get this disk checked
<EriC^^> the /dev/sda 50000MB
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ^
<SteinerU> Er, it's telling me I chose not to install grub to any devices
<SteinerU> EriC^^: ^
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> SteinerU: try again
<n88> ewelina: thanks it actually works now... good thing I spent a few hours trying to fix it when all i needed to do was delete the profile and try again :)
<EriC^^> and paste what it's saying in paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> SteinerU: did the package install successfully?
<ewelina> n88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8  something like that :)
<SteinerU> Well it's weird, because I get to the screen with those three options
<EriC^^> SteinerU: choose to install to /dev/sda
<SteinerU> I did
<SteinerU> But it's telling me I chose not to install GRUB to anything
<SteinerU> Odd
<SteinerU> Like, it lets me select one of the devices. Hitting Shift or choosing sda with Enter gives me the same result
<EriC^^> SteinerU: try the right arrow
<EriC^^> or space
<bruxC> trying to add bash commands but seem to be doing something wrong. was hoping someone could pick at my attempt?
<SteinerU> AH
<SteinerU> There we go. I feel like an idiot, EriC^^ lol
<EriC^^> ok, great
<bruxC> i've navigated to /home/user/.bash_aliases but it's empty; I added my bash commands and rebooted the server, doesn't seem to take. Is this the wrong dir?
<SteinerU> If I restart the PC I should see the GRUB loader like before, right EriC^^?
<EriC^^> SteinerU: did it mention Found linux ..... ?
<EriC^^> and windows too
<EriC^^> ?
<SteinerU> Yep EriC^^
<ewelina> bruxC Restarting server for reload .bash_aliases? So you can log out and log in again...
<bruxC> ewelina, i don't follow I'm sorry. what's your question?
<ewelina> bruxC So .bash_aliases is loaded from .bashrc so you can add your aliases into this file
<EriC^^> bruxC: it should work, .bashrc uses them
<bruxC> so the directory I went into is the incorrect one?
<EriC^^> bruxC: type alias
<ewelina> bruxC: or for global /etc/profile
<EriC^^> bruxC: no .bash_aliases is fine
<EriC^^> SteinerU: ok, cool
<bruxC> EriC^^, the aliases I added aren't in this list when I typed 'aliases'
<EriC^^> SteinerU: type exit
<SteinerU> Done
<SteinerU> Safe to reboot?
<EriC^^> SteinerU: then try to restart if it doesn't work out use the live usb to get back on here
<lurk_> sudo is my account password how do i find my su (root) password?
<EriC^^> bruxC: you mean alias
<lathiat> lurk_: Ubuntu does not have one by default
<EriC^^> ?
<bruxC> Yes, sorry.
<bruxC> alias
<lathiat> lurk_: generally you just use sudo
<SteinerU> OK EriC^^. Hopefully it'll all go well.
<ewelina> lurk_ you need change password first default is empty type sudo passwd
<SteinerU> I appreciate the help. :)
<EriC^^> SteinerU: no problem :)
<lathiat> lurk_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<explodes> That moment when you type your root password into a new window that opened up in front of the Terminal.
<EriC^^> bruxC: how are you adding the aliases?
<EriC^^> bruxC: alias bla='bla bla bla' ?
<bruxC> how i did it was nano /home/user/.bash_aliases then as an example: alias transstop='sudo service transmission-daemon stop'
<bruxC> I think my destination is wrong.
<mynameisdeleted> has anyone heard of this site?
<EriC^^> bruxC: type ls -ld /home/user/.bash_aliases
<mynameisdeleted> https://www.4kdownload.com.... I did google search for 4k video downloader and imediately found it and it has ubuntu 64-bit packages for all software but I remember from the 90's sites that looked almost exactly like this were all spyware
<ewelina> bruxC: and grep -E "bash_aliases" ~/.bashrc
<mynameisdeleted> would be a shame to install spyware on a formerly spyware-free ubuntu bo
<mynameisdeleted> box
<daftykins> mynameisdeleted: well they're not official so they're not supported - totally at your own risk.
<bruxC> # ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
<bruxC> if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<bruxC>     . ~/.bash_aliases
<EriC^^> bruxC: type ls -ld /home/user/.bash_aliases
<bruxC> again?
<mynameisdeleted> I could search for a ppa and see if they've been banned from making ppa's
<EriC^^> you typed grep -E ..
<bruxC> grep -E "bash_aliases" ~/.bashrc
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> type ls -ld /home.....
<bruxC> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jan 25 23:29 /home
<ewelina> bruxC: that correct  so you can try chmod +x ~/.bash_aliases
<EriC^^> bruxC: type ls -ld /home/user/.bash_aliases
<bruxC> first chmod then ls -ld etc. ?
<EriC^^> bruxC: type ls -ld
<mynameisdeleted> aftershot pro has no ppa nor does lightworks and they are both respectablew
<EriC^^> for everything that's holy
<EriC^^> sake
<bruxC> drwx------ 5 root root 4096 Jan 26 19:38 .
<EriC^^> oh crap
<ewelina> ;)
<EriC^^> i knew you were going to type that
<EriC^^> lol
<woozy> Hey im back...
<EriC^^> bruxC: type ls -ld /home/user/.bash_aliases
<woozy> Didn't go good. On phone now
<bruxC> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 174 Jan 26 19:38 /home/user/.bash_aliases
<EriC^^> bruxC: ok!
<bruxC> should I not be providing the feedback?
<ewelina> bruxC: ok you need to type chmod +x ~/.bash_aliases
<EriC^^> sudo chown user: /home/user/.bash_aliases
<bruxC> EriC^^, done.
<bruxC> Is this a typical step or did I eff something up?
<ewelina> EriC^^: this file is included from .bashrc and require to execute mode ;)
<woozy> EriC^^: how I put an image for you to see?
<EriC^^> bruxC: you ran sudo nano earlier
<bruxC> most likely
<bruxC> where shall i nano, vi, etc. into?
<EriC^^> bruxC: ewelina no need for +x
<EriC^^> bruxC: what do you mean
<EriC^^> woozy: imgur.com
<bruxC> so I may add bash commands
<mynameisdeleted> any paid or free bluray authoring software for ubuntu?
<mynameisdeleted> esp 4k bluray?
<EriC^^> bruxC: functions?
<bruxC> testfive='sudo service testfiveserverbeepbloopblopbleep stop'
<bruxC> ^ bash commands.
<EriC^^> bruxC: i think you mean alias
<bruxC> yes. that's what i meant. sorry
<mynameisdeleted> I see command-line tools for authoring unencrypted blu-ray... but was hoping for somethign like k3b
<bruxC> I'm getting a tad confused and overwhelmed so i apologize.
<EriC^^> yes, put them in ~/.bash_aliases as you did, just no need for sudo
<bruxC> nano ~/.bash_aliases
<EriC^^> bruxC: no worries
<EriC^^> bruxC: yeah
<bruxC> is it normal that there isn't anything in this file?
<EriC^^> yeah
<bruxC> Ok.
<bruxC> Can you explain what happened and what we did?
<bruxC> I'd like to try and at least understand what we went through. Perhaps my subconscious can cling on to it and use it as a learning experience.
<EriC^^> bruxC: as the grep command shows, .bashrc checks if that file exists and uses it to add aliases you've set
<bruxC> beyond me adding the aliases, is there anything else I need to do command wise?
<EriC^^> grep bash_aliases ~/.bashrc will show you the part the looks for it and adds it
<woozy> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/zGJJKir
<EriC^^> bruxC: it's up to you
<woozy> That's how I have it set up and I got an error on reboot after install
<bruxC> I mean as a requirement.
<bruxC> if I add an alias, do I need to stop a service and restart it, reboot the server; that sort of thing?
<EriC^^> woozy: what was the error?
<EriC^^> woozy: it looks good
<ewelina> bruxC: no this aliases is loaded when you login
<EriC^^> ah wait that's the installer?
<EriC^^> thought it was gparted at first
<woozy> error file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found
<EriC^^> woozy: you need to set the mountpoints
<bruxC> EriC^^, transstart: command not found
<woozy> Then went into grub rescue mode or something.
<EriC^^> bruxC: did you login ?
<EriC^^> type sudo login user
<woozy> I had them set then did the install
<ewelina> bash ~/.bash_aliases
<woozy> I'll retry
<EriC^^> woozy: hold on
<EriC^^> are you in the live usb right now?
<dataviznoob> hi all, quick question.. not sure if this is possible but it would be really cool....  is it possible to pipe output to the buffer for pasting?  i.e. `cat newfile > BUFFER` then ctrl+v to paste it?
<bruxC> Hey look at that, it works.
<bruxC> EriC^^, thank you. :)
<EriC^^> bruxC: no problem :)
<woozy> OK Eric I redid the mount points let me send another pic
<EriC^^> dataviznoob: xsel can select stuff that's highlighted on the screen
<n88> so... now that i've got a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 I installed skype and it does nothing but intermittently freeze and unfreeze... has anyone experienced this before?
<n88> ubuntu 14.04**
<daftykins> which skype?
<EriC^^> dataviznoob: yup, if you pipe it to xsel it'll end up in the buffer
<EriC^^> dataviznoob: cat <file> | xsel
<n88> i think its the latest version of skype... let me check
<dataviznoob> sweet!  ive nver really used xsel
<dataviznoob> thanks for the heads-up!
<daftykins> n88: where from?
<n88> linux-beta-ubuntu64
<daftykins> default repos?
<n88> from here: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<daftykins> yeah you're doing it wrong
<Stanley00> dataviznoob: there's also xclip http://stackoverflow.com/questions/749544/pipe-to-from-clipboard
<dataviznoob> \o/
<n88> what... is the better option
<woozy> http://imgur.com/qCj9ZSf
<daftykins> it's meant to be in the default repos
<woozy> EriC^^: http://imgur.com/qCj9ZSf
<EriC^^> woozy: choose /dev/sda as the bootloader installation
<mytruehero> Hello - I'm not able to get a script (/etc/init.d/unicorn) to start on boot; I've run "sudo update-rc.d unicorn defaults", and the script works when I run it manually ("/etc/init.d/unicorn start"), but if I reboot, the service isn't running. How can I debug?
<EriC^^> woozy: also it seems there's already an installation there? did you backup your home and stuff?
<woozy> The ata Toshiba one?
<n88> daftykins: so.. remove from the software center and then apt-get install skype ?
<EriC^^> woozy: yes
<daftykins> worth a try
<woozy> I tried the fresh install like you mentioned before and got the error. Think it was because I had bootloader on sda1
<Nixus> when I press the power button, my laptop does an instant restart. please, any help? thanks
<EriC^^> woozy: yeah that would do that
<woozy> So if I do it now with sda selected as bootloader the previous install shouldn't get in the way?
<EriC^^> i dont know
<EriC^^> if you have everything backed up
<EriC^^> maybe just choose to format the root partition
<mynameisdeleted> tsmuxer, mencoder, and dvd+rw+tools can author BR under ubuntui
<woozy> OK formating the root and I have /home on exthd
<woozy> Don't format /home? Just /
<EriC^^> yeah
<kat_> I am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to Unicorn and I used the startup disc creator with the .iso from ubuntu and when I boot from USB it says there is a missing file something about something 32.
<woozy> I'm trying it
<EriC^^> kat_: did you checksum the iso?
<kangar00> hi guys and girls
<kat_> EriC^^ did I what?
<Nixus> kangar00: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> kat_: why dont you use the online upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10?
<EriC^^> !md5sum | kat_
<ubottu> kat_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EriC^^> kat_: ^^ yeah the upgrading is pretty reliable
<kat_> EriC^^ I did the MD5 checksum with the first link you provided me and it all checks out
<dgirsh> I'm wondering if it is possible to run a kernel for Debian (say, linux-image-3.2.0-4-rt-amd64) on Ubuntu
<EriC^^> what's the exact error you're getting?
<EriC^^> kat_: ^
<dgirsh> Is it as easy as just building it locally?
<kat_> EriC^^ I don't know the exact error as it happens when I boot. Let me do this again and I'll write it down.
<kangar00> Nixus: nobody answers me on ubuntu-offtopic. can you give me a quick answer if multiple php-fpm pools use more ram (e.g. num-pools*ram-per-pool instead of 1*ram-per-pool)
<Nixus> I have no idea.. sorry
<Nixus> I have a beginner question of my own still waiting to be answered...
<jeffrey_f> kangar00: It's actually each apache thread.  Unless your PHP script is doing some outrageous iterations to huge arrays, the PHP scripts are usually short lived and apache gives the memory back to the system almost immediately
<RedheadedCupcake> EriC^^ it says Missing parameter in configuration file keyword: path gfxboot.c32 not a com32 image
<BLZbubba> hello my laptop works great with hibernate but suspend fails every time.  what is the best way to replace all the suspend operations with hibernate?
<EriC^^> RedheadedCupcake: is it a 32 bit machine?
<kangar00> but with multiple pools I get several processes started. should I use ondemand instead of dynamic?
<kangar00> so then no procs are started unless a request is made
<RedheadedCupcake> EriC^^ I don't know I went to "about this computer" and it says it's a 64 bit machine and I downloaded the 64 bit iso
<EriC^^> RedheadedCupcake: ok, it seems to be a bug but there's an easy workaround http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249701
<Nixus> anyone know of a way for me to get help?
<kangar00> jeffrey_f: nevermind. i figured it out. seems ondemand works bc it starts no procs. but if a bunch of pools get requests i'd run out of RAM probbaly bc I only have 128MB. so ill stick to one pool
<xangua> !ask | Nixus
<ubottu> Nixus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Stanley00> Nixus: did you try reconfig it in power options?
<Nixus> reconfig? you mean change the action?
<xtpeeps> Via /msg nickserv identify 1236
<Stanley00> Nixus: yes, kind of... :3
<xtpeeps> ←←
<xtpeeps> TT
<Nixus> yes...
<n88> ah thats unfortunate...purged skype and re-installed the 32 bit version I think... still does nothing but intermittently freeze and unfreeze
<bruxC> so i have a secondary drive mounted in my ubuntu server in fstab. is there a way to make it visible on my home network?
<Twinfun> Hi! I have a problem installing a package expecting some lib files to be installed, but for some reason the lib files are not being placed where the package claims they should be placed. The package in question is libstdc++6.
<woozy> So in my install is been at creating ext4 file system blah blah for like 20 minutes and it's never done this before?
<jeffrey_f> woozy: how big is the drive and did you choose to encrypt that drive?
<yusuf> anyone, how to add ssh-key automatically to ssh-agent ?
<yusuf> i think my gnome-keyring didn't work
<woozy> The whole computer is 620gb but it's never taken this long before
<yusuf> and now, every i rebooted i must add my key manually to ssh-agent ._.
<jeffrey_f> woozy: Disk activity?
<woozy> Should I shut down mid install?
<woozy> Jeffrey_f: how do I look at that? Doesn't sound like anything is going on
<jkclaro> hi guys. can anyone help with a problem I'm having with Linux
<woozy> Hey guys my install isn't working
<consolidated> ask the question fully and hopefully someone can help
<woozy> When I try to install Ubuntu it keeps getting stuck at creating ext4 file system
<cromagi> I have a dell inspiron 53have an ethernet cable0s and i just installed ubuntu on it but i cant seem to get ubuntu to recognized my wireless router. I have the wireless chip in and i DO NOT
<cromagi> Can anyone help me?
<MannyLNJ> Hi, I'm back with yet another printing problem, CUPS seems to work because I can print from my Windows based systems to a printer on my Ubuntu system. Printing from OS X is not successful. The spooler says Stopped on server - Rendering completed
<cromagi> MannyLNJ: Do you think you can help with my problem?
<cromagi> Do i need some kind of libs for my wireless router
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, I know very little when it comes to ubuntu and other *nix distros Sorry.
<cromagi> I cant connect to internet :'(
<cromagi> Google cant even help me
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, This is standard off the shelf router?
<cromagi> Well the router itself is in my dads room
<cromagi> I just have a wireless adapter
<cromagi> I cant seem to get ubuntu to recognize it
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, so the problem is not with the router but with the card?
<bruxC> I'm just a little cub learning linux. I created a samba for a secondary ntfs-3g drive currently mounted in my ubuntu server. Is it possible to set it up to where I can have windows users authenticate with a username/pw. upon authentication then have full access to the shared cifs?
<cromagi> Yes
<cromagi> And i just reinstalled windows just to see if it was my card but wifi was flawless on windows
<cromagi> what do i need to do to get it working on ubuntu??
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, ok first what card is it?
<cromagi> I dont even know
<MannyLNJ> cromagi without knowing what card it is I can't help.
<Bashing-om> cromagi: A quicky, connect wired -> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade ; open "additional Drivers" and install the wireless driver .
<nickmane> hi. can anyone tell me how to set up a remote desktop on an ubuntu dedicated server?
<nickmane> vps sorry
<cromagi> will that all work without internet?
<MannyLNJ> nickmane, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-remote-desktop-builtin-vnc-compatible-dead-easy/
<suprleg> ?J #LINUXPEOPLE
<GatoLoko> suprleg: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<Bashing-om> cromagi: NO, why I say connect to a wired connection .
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, no you need internet to do it
<cromagi> I dont have internet
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, then how are you typing to us?
<cromagi> my laptop running ubuntu with wifi
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, what kind of computer is the other one?
<cromagi> dell inspiron 530s
<Bashing-om> cromagi: By far the best thing is take that box to a wired connection .. else it gets real hairy to install a WIFI driver .
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, did that have wifi built in?
<cromagi> can i use usb tehter with my phone?
<nickmane> MannyLNJ: right now i only have ssh access
<woozy> My install keeps getting stuck at creating ext4 file system. Any suggestions?
<cromagi> will usb tethering work
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, Depends on your phone... Also did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859527
<LordFoobar> hi! when I visit the page http://time.is/ it tells me that my clock is 3.6 seconds behind. I try to refresh the system clock (as it's supposed to sync with a ntp) but it does not work. I have followed all the answers here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/254826/how-to-force-a-clock-update-using-ntp but it does not work
<nickmane> hi. can anyone tell me how to set up a remote desktop on an ubuntu vps with ssh access?
<LordFoobar> why is the clock so out of sync, even when using ntp?
<MannyLNJ> nickmane, try this guide http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5305 it helped me setup remote desktop on a laptop that has a damaged lcd.
<woozy> My install keeps getting stuck at creating ext4 file system. Any suggestions
<MannyLNJ> nickmane, I'm just assuming that my situation was evquviliant to a virtual private server
<LordFoobar> woozy, are you using the automatic partitioning or are you going manual?
<nickmane> MannyLNJ: do i need special sources? "E: Unable to locate package xrdp"
<MannyLNJ> nickmane, I don't think so.
<woozy> I'm using partioning I did. Nothing crazy just /, swap,  and /home
<Bashing-om> woozy: MBR or GPT partitions ? Maybe IF MBR there is that 4 primary partition limit, and one has to resize/remove partitions for ubuntu to install onto (???) .
<nickmane> MannyLNJ: can you pastebin your sources?
<woozy> Bashing-om: I don't know what you mean. I just followed what people told me before and it's getting stuck
<LordFoobar> woozy, BTW following what Bashing-om said, Ubuntu does not care for primary or logical partions... unlike MS
<MannyLNJ> nickmane, yes if you tell me how
<nickmane> MannyLNJ: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<LordFoobar> woozy, are you dual (or multi) booting?
<Bashing-om> woozy: show the channel -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit . so we know what we are working with .
<nickmane> MannyLNJ: nvm, it's working now. i needed to update/upgrade
<woozy> No just straight installing Ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> nickmane, glad to hear that because I was going to have to learn how to to specify a different name when I ssh
<bruxC> so I have a secondary ntfs-3g fstab mounted and I have it currently being used as a samba shared drive. if I just chmod 777 /file/location/of/drive am I good to go with full permissions on the home network?
<cromagi> what commands do i run again?
<bruxC> Ideally, I'd like users to authenticate with an account, either created in ubuntu or an existing account in windows.
<bruxC> And by users on my home network, I pretty much mean just me.
<emanuellevy__> Still unable to print from OS X to the shared printer on a UBNTU system., This is the error message I think http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/d375a9f1
<woozy> Hey sorry I got booted off
<woozy> I'm still stuck at creating ext4 file system thing
<woozy> Anyone?
<tinogom> hi
<woozy> Hey could you help?
<jonalmeida> Has anyone else had problems resetting the root password?
<somsip> jonalmeida: there is no root password. What are you trying to do?
<xangua> jonalmeida: there is no root password
<jonalmeida> When I try to SSH to my box with root, the password doesn't work.
<jonalmeida> What?
<somsip> jonalmeida: ssh by root should be disabled by default
<somsip> jonalmeida: ssh as a user, then use sudo to access root
<woozy> Can someone help me solve my install problem
<somsip> woozy: just be a little patient. Constantly asking is not necessary
<jalmeida> somsip: Yeah, that's what I do now, but if I had an authorized_key in my /root/.ssh/ I should be able to right?
<somsip> jalmeida: no, root login is disabled by default
<woozy> Sorry I've just been on here for awhile and have tried and bunch with no prevail.
<jalmeida> I remember being able to do this before
<jalmeida> Doesn't seem to work now
<somsip> woozy: I've seen. So have most other people I imagine. By all means ask, but I'd suggest you make it less often
<jalmeida> Maybe that was implemented by my VPS host?
<somsip> jalmeida: are you running ubuntu, connecting to ubuntu, or both?
<jonalmeida> somsip: I'm running Ubuntu and connecting to a remote Ubuntu box
<somsip> jonalmeida: so how are you connecting?
<jonalmeida> ssh
<somsip> jonalmeida: command line is...(remove sensitive info)? Is the server sshd_config set to allow root login?
<jonalmeida> somsip: Standard way: ssh root@[ip]
<jonalmeida> I'm actually not sure about the latter.
<jonalmeida> I've cycled down the box now to do a snapspot
<somsip> jonalmeida: probably best to check it then
<jonalmeida> If I screw it up, I'll have a backup
<jonalmeida> Give me a few minutes
<al_nz1> tey guy in this forum (http://www.programmingforums.org/post247908.html#post247908) uses #!/bin/gawk -f
<al_nz1> I installed gawk - but it still complains about bad interpreter - I didnt even think gawk was a interpreter
<ki7rw> oh well, i guess i'm stuck with the noveau driver for now since i can't get any of the nvidia drivers to work
<cromagi> where do i find "additional drivers" in ubuntu?
<ki7rw> system settings->software
<MannyLNJ> I'm having trouble finding a guide to show me how to connect to a printer on a ubuntu system from OS X
<Creedal> sup
<jalmeida> somsip: You were right, it was the sshd_config :)
<jalmeida> somsip: Needed to comment out PermitRootLogin without-password
<jalmeida> Cheers!
<somsip> jalmeida: np
<somsip> jalmeida: but you do understand that's a very ugly and unsafe thing to do...
<jalmeida> somsip: For sure, I just needed this temporarily while I do some updates
<jalmeida> Getting shell access straight to root is faster
<MannyLNJ> I am banging my head against the wall. I am having a problem printing to my ubuntu system from OS X can someone please assist me. I can't figure where to start troubleshooting
<LurkAshFlake> i installed a program where to i find it?
<LurkAshFlake> i mean the actual folder
<jalmeida> LurkAshFlake: Which program? and how did you install it?
<somsip> jalmeida: ssh as user then sudo -i, but your server, your call
<jalmeida> LurkAshFlake: Some applications are stored in /opt/
<LurkAshFlake> cd ~ && wget -0 - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar │
<LurkAshFlake> xzf -
<somsip> LurkAshFlake: ~/.Dropbox and ~/.dropbox-dist from memory
<jalmeida> somsip: That's lengthy when I have multiple shells :)
<LurkAshFlake> what does ~ mean
<jalmeida> Yep somsip is right about the dir ^
<jalmeida> LurkAshFlake: Home directory
<LurkAshFlake> as in cd /home ?
<jalmeida> cd /home/[your_login_name]
<somsip> LurkAshFlake: as in 'cd' on its own
<jalmeida> If you're not sure do echo $HOME
<cromagi> anyone here?
<cromagi> That can help me
<somsip> cromagi: ask your question
<cromagi> okay when i go to additional drivers to select my wireless adapter, i click on it but it says this device is not working
<somsip> cromagi: no idea myself. I know nothing about wireless so you'll have to see if someone else responds
<cromagi> ok hopefully they will
<cromagi> Will sudo apt-get upgrade
<cromagi> install device drivers?
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, did you look at the post I made earlier?
<cromagi> yes i did
<somsip> cromagi: it will upgrade any installed packages that need an upgrade
<cromagi> oh ok
<cromagi> How do i get my wireless adapter to work then
<cromagi> this is so annoying
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, I'm sorry you are having wireless issues. I can emphasize because I am having printing issues
<cromagi> at least you can connect to internet
<cromagi> lol
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, does lspci show anything?
<cromagi> yes
<MannyLNJ> cromagi, what does it show?
<LurkAshFlake> I apt-get install wine, then an EULA appeared i didn't knew how to accept it so I left, now it won't install again or get remove it is lock
<Stanley00> LurkAshFlake: apt-get install -f will help
<woozy> My Ubuntu install keeps getting stuck at creating ext4 file system any ideas? Idk why it's doing ya
<MannyLNJ> woozy, how large is the drive and what type?
<reisio> woozy: try the minimalcd installer instead
<woozy> My computer in total is around 640gb but it's never taken this long for some reason
<reisio> maybe your constant reinstalling has finally worn it out :p
<woozy> The partitions I have set up are 2 ext4s one is / @ 50gb and the other is /home @ 570ish gb
<reisio> woozy: try the minimalcd installer instead
<reisio> or just make your partitions and filesystems manually from the non-installer area of the install media
<woozy> Then there is 12gb swap. Well I've only been reinstalling because it messed up
<woozy> Where would I find the minimalcd installer and what's the difference?  I made the partitions manually and it isn't working, but that's from Inside the installer
<reisio> it's an entirely separate installer, AFAIK; so the same bugs would be unlikely
<reisio> what messed up before the reinstall?
<reisio> you can find it pretty simply by seeking it out
<woozy> I set my /home to be encrypted and it put /home on root and boot partition. Asked people how to move and they said simplest way would be to just reinstall
<reisio> ah, so you were given bad advice
<reisio> happens
<reisio> encryption is rather nice these days
<reisio> 'specially if your processor is not particularly old, and can absorb the overhead
<woozy> So there was a simpler way... The only problem I was having was I didn't like the entering password every boot
<reisio> why were you rebooting?
<woozy> I thought there'd be an easier way that I could move /home but they said just reinstall and set up own partitions like that. Updates and such
<woozy> Do you think the fact that my ext4s in total are over 600gb?just taking a long time maybe?
<reisio> not unless you're doing it oddly/wrong
<reisio> are you encrypting again?
<Ben64> encryption is not really necessary and makes things more difficult
<reisio> reinstalling is frequently for tourists; not always, but frequently
<redruum> reisio: encryption is a waste. Most closed source has backdoors the programmers were forced by the NSA to install or the keys. Open-source is safer. But you would cry the password like a sissy to the feds under pressure.
<reisio> Ben64: what isn't not really necessary :)
<LurkAshFlake> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer i have an eula to accept the graphic in my terminal are different it's written <Ok> at the bottom, how do i acept it?
<reisio> redruum: Ubuntu is open source
<Ben64> redruum: don't do the FUD here
<woozy> No not encrypting this time
<Finetundra> why would my laptop suddenly be running hot on ubuntu?
<woozy> And I don't think I'm doing anything odd but then again I'm a bit of a noob
<LurkAshFlake> solved.
<reisio> woozy: making filesystems should take a moment or two
<reisio> Finetundra: because all laptops run hot
<Finetundra> reisio, is there a way to at least lower it then?
<reisio> Finetundra: improve drivers, decrease usage, increase ventilation/cooling, turn off
<reisio> replace with more efficient model (will still get hot)
<reisio> replace with "netbook" (portable wireless terminal)
<reisio> or merely use as a netbook, regardless of form factor
<Finetundra> reisio, why do you suggest a netbook?
<woozy> Well something is definitely wrong than. I've left it go for awhile a couple times
<woozy> I guess I'll just shut it off and leave it off for the night, then tomorrow try to install Ubuntu again, but I'll let it reformat and do everything it's way.
<courttv> woozy: You can beat the machine
<woozy> Courttv: how so???
<courttv> You are smarter than the computer woozy
<woozy> Well I'm trying. So there is definitely a way to make /home it's own separate partition after install?
<Ben64> woozy: much easier to do during, but yes
<woozy> Well it isn't going to smoothly trying to do during install
<Ben64> whats the issue?
<woozy> Ben64: getting stuck at creating ext4 file system thing
<courttv> woozy: it usually default installs creating a home partition.
<woozy> But does it make it completely separate from the root partition and others. From what I read if you make /home it's own partition when you update os or switch, it won't be affected.
<ahr3n> hey, will a 2xCPU ubuntu box work if I have nginx, node.js and mongoDB all on the same cloud server?
<Ben64> woozy: it does not by default. separate /home is nice. does it fail at partitioning or...?
<woozy> Well I'm just going to call it a night.
<woozy> When I did the default install last time I encrypted my /home thinking it'd be a good idea and idk if it was separate or not. I came on here to get help on making it not encrypted and separate and they said just fresh install and make positions like this...
<woozy> I followed and just got problems.
<ChronicChops> personally, I'd just backup my data and do a fresh install, this time not choosing the encryption option
<woozy> My main goals are to a.) get Ubuntu working. B.) have a separate non-encrypted /home partition c.) restore the /home I have saved on external hard drive. I'll be back on in 7 or 8 hours of anyone is going to be on and could help
<ChronicChops> what problems did you run into
<ChronicChops> ?
<courttv> woozy: You can't reinstall over an encrypted partition. You need to format it to remove the encryption.
<Ben64> probably too late for me woozy, but i'm sure someone will be here
<Xenos1> anyone have experience using tilem
<courttv> Xenos1: Using what
<woozy> Courttv: I've tried formatting partitions when installing. I'm out for the night.
<Xenos1> tilem2 graphing calculator emulator
<ChronicChops> blockdude is where its at
<Ben64> Xenos1: what is your actual question
<courttv> Xenos1: no
<cromagi> How do i theme ubuntu and make it look exactly how i want it?
<Ben64> !theme | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cromagi> i meant the app bar and what not
<cromagi> How do i apply themes i install?
<ChronicChops> I think the stock app bar can be edited via the system settings menu
<ChronicChops> cromagi: or just use a different dock like docky, I know docky is a lot more customizable
<cromagi> whats docky and how to get it
<cromagi> Will it slow down my system
<cromagi> >>
<ChronicChops> docky is just a docking program, just an app bar that you can download from the ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (utopic), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<ChronicChops> I'm not sure on the consumption of cpu by docky but I can't imagine it is heavy
<cromagi> I want to be able to customize ubuntu to the max without resulting in a laggy system
<cromagi> How do i achieve that :)
<cromagi> Anything reccomended?
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: install preload and bleachbit aswell
<cfhowlett> cromagi, more eyecandy = more system demand = slower system.  your choice
<cromagi> I just want it to be attractive
<cromagi> lotuspsychje: how do i do that
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: checkout deviantart for attractive desktop examples on ubuntu
<courttv> cromagi: ha
<ChronicChops> cromagi: there are a lot of things you can do to customize it; different desktop environments, window managers, etc.
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: sudo apt-get install preload
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: same for bleachbit
<cromagi> what do they do?
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: preload helps fasten up things, bleachbit cleans out your system
<cromagi> y do i need those
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: you just told us you want a smooth system...
<cromagi> where do i get good eyecandy for ubuntu?
<cromagi> i want my ubuntu to look tasty lmao and nowt slow down my system but ill def. run preload
<cromagi> how do i run preload?
<courttv> cromagi: for UNITY. Nowhere.
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: instaed of asking questions, follow howto install first
<cromagi> What?
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: do you read whats been suggested?
<cromagi> No
<cromagi> Where?
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: scroll up..
<cromagi> ok
<cromagi> Best flavor of ubuntu? :D
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<cromagi> what do you consider the best?
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: thats your choice mate, if you want lightweight or not?
<cromagi> I tried kubuntu and i didnt like it that much i couldnt run spotify etc...
<cromagi> I want running smooth
<cromagi> But i love the normal ubuntu
<k1l_> cromagi: its your choice. look at them or test them and get your own opinion.
<cromagi> I want something EXACTLY like this but a different environment
<k1l_> cromagi: that doesnt make any sense. if you want exactly this, then use this
<cromagi> Ugh nevermind
<cromagi> Aside from that how do i enable third party sources for ubuntu upgrade
<k1l_> !ppa | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<NegativeFlare> cromagi: I like Xubuntu. Just putting my input out there lol
<NegativeFlare> cromagi: It works just fine with Spotify
<cromagi> is it a bad idea to go from 14.04 to 14.10
<ChronicChops> cromagi: if you want light, then xubuntu or lubuntu is designed for lightness. The more flair you have with your system, the more bogged down your system will be
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: that also depends what you want, LTS or not
<cromagi> im a dev
<NegativeFlare> I'm still unhappy with XMir, it doesn't work at all with my GPU :/
<reisio> don't use it?
<cromagi> why doesnt lemme upgrade ubuntu -_-
<k1l_> NegativeFlare: its still in development
<k1l_> cromagi: do you want to upgrade every 6 months?
<NegativeFlare> k1l_: But doesn't Utopic use it?
<lotuspsychje> !xmir | NegativeFlare
<ubottu> NegativeFlare: XMir is an X server that runs on top of Mir. It permits applications that know how to speak the X protocol but don't know how to speak to Mir (ie, approximately all of them at present) to run in a Mir-based environment. (http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/26254.html)
<k1l_> NegativeFlare: no.
<cromagi> I am definately going to upgrade to 15.04 in april
<NegativeFlare> lotuspsychje: You don't need to do that. I already know about it.
<RahulAN> Hii all
<k1l_> NegativeFlare: not until you run the mir testing iso
<RahulAN> i upgraded my system from 12.04 to 14.04
<NegativeFlare> k1l_: Alright man, thanks. I was under the impression that Utopic was using it.
<RahulAN> now as i restart it no screen appears only a screen with ubuntu comes
<RahulAN> i did alt + cntl + F1
<cromagi> Third party sources disabled
<cromagi> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<cromagi> when i try to upgrade i get that ^^
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: did you try grub recoverymode?
<k1l_> cromagi: that is all fine
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, yes i tried
<k1l_> cromagi: enable them afterwards again
<cromagi> how tho
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: no luck to boot?
<RahulAN> and also my networl manager stopped
<k1l_> cromagi: see system settings, updates and software
<lotuspsychje> RahulAN: maybe try 'fix broken packages' option from recoverymode
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, i am getting terminal after alt + cntl + F1
<cromagi> what changes to we expect to see in ubuntu 15.04?
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, ok
<lotuspsychje> cromagi: join #ubuntu+1 for that
<reisio> cromagi: more recent Debian unstable snapshots of software, mostly, I'd wager
<cromagi> how did i get pulled into the courttv channel -_-
<reisio> ikr
<MarkusDB1> If you really know your bash, is the command line a more efficient way for file operations?
<ChronicChops> Has anyone here considered defecting to ArchLinux? If so, why didn't you? I am considering it.
<reisio> MarkusDB1: yup
<reisio> MarkusDB1: also if you only barely know it
<reisio> looking up how to do something in bash even if you know not at all how to do it already can easily save you several thousand million hours of time
<Xenos1> i don't know if this is really related but i'm using an ssh to log into a school computer what are they using exactly
<ChronicChops> MarkusDB1: I can second that, just this xmas I got a book on the linux command line, and it has already made me more efficient than any GUI couuld
<Xenos1> because the locate command doesn't work
<reisio> Xenos1: uname -a
<reisio> Xenos1: which find
<Xenos1> reisio, ?
<reisio> Xenos1: commands
<Xenos1> locate <filename>
<reisio> Xenos1: find / -type f -iname '*file*name*'
<MarkusDB1> reisio: thanks guys, I'm trying to convince more mac guys to learn the command line and need arguments =)
<reisio> the 'locate' database is usually generated from 'find' anyways
<reisio> it's just a database, that is generated beforehand (if it was, anyways), making it faster for enduring files (and useless/misleading/annoying for dynamic ones)
<reisio> MarkusDB1: free cardigans
<Xenos1> reisio, thanks
<zerowaitstate> Xenos1: there is a command called updatedb that has to be run to generate the locate database. It is usually set to run daily in cron, but you may have to initialize it using updatedb if you want to use locate right after installing it
<reisio> MarkusDB1: maybe this'll help: http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/
<reisio> spending money always enables Mac OS users
<MarkusDB1> lol
<ash547> Hi ..I have wordpress website and all the files are owned by www-data user. If upload file from a user in /var/www/html/site1 the file ownership is owned by that user not from www-data
<zerowaitstate> MarkusDB1: there are subtle differences between the Mac and Linux versions of bash, FYI
<ash547> can sone help me ??
<reisio> ash547: chown www-data path/to/file
<lotuspsychje> ash547: maybe the #wordpress guys can also guide you
<zerowaitstate> MarkusDB1: for example, it the latest release of OSX, the alias commands behave differently
<Xenos1> reisio, how would I use that to find a directory
<MarkusDB1> zerowaitstate: yeah I've noticed that. Also the macs lack of a package manager is very bad. Homebrew is there, but always seem to play catch up with apple breaking stuff in each relase of mac os x.
<somsip> ash547: chmod g+s -R /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/uploads
<somsip> ash547: then anything created or copied to that dir or sub-dirs will have www-data as the group owner, so it will be readable by wordpress
<Xenos1> nvm
<zerowaitstate> Xenos1: use -type d
<ChronicChops> Has anyone here considered defecting to ArchLinux? If so, why didn't you? I am considering it.
<lotuspsychje> ChronicChops: stay ontopic mate
<somsip> ChronicChops: alternatively, take that question to #ubuntu-offtopic, but probably better in an Arch channel
<elmalafacha> I have a toshiba satellite laptop witha an intel core 2, its better to install it ubuntu 32 or 64 bits?
<cromagi> elmalafacha: Go to your system settings/ system info and find out which one applies to you
<somsip> elmalafacha: what CPU exactly? How much RAM?
<cromagi> You don't want to be putting a square block in a round hole
<elmalafacha> intel core 2 CPU T5300 @1.73GHz
<RahulAN> lotuspsychje, it is taking a lot time
<somsip> elmalafacha: and the answer to my other question?
<elmalafacha> I put lscpu, which info you need?
<somsip> elmalafacha: How much RAM...
<elmalafacha> wait is too slow
<elmalafacha> how can i see that?
<somsip> elmalafacha: someone in whatever OS you've got installed now
<somsip> *somewhere...
<elmalafacha> im  sorry whats a OS?
<somsip> elmalafacha: do you have windows installed now?
<elmalafacha> I did this: sudo dmidecode --type memory
<elmalafacha> no, i have ubuntu 14.10
<elmalafacha> but too slow
<somsip> elmalafacha: free -mh
<elmalafacha> total 983M
<elmalafacha> thats the one?
<somsip> elmalafacha: so 1GB, use 32 bit
<elmalafacha> ok
<elmalafacha> thanks a lot
<iceroot> elmalafacha: always install the amd64 version if your cpu supports 64bit, there is no reason to install the 32bit version if your hardware supports 64bit
<elmalafacha> ok
<somsip> iceroot: you'd still recommend 64bit with only 1GB RAM?
<iceroot> somsip: of course
<elmalafacha> uh?
<elmalafacha> but in installed already and is toooooo slow
<iceroot> somsip: what if he upgrades the ram to more? why not using amd64 if the cpu supports it?
<iceroot> elmalafacha: amd64 is not the reason why it is slow
<elmalafacha> mm ok, so what can i do?
<somsip> iceroot: fair enough, but I ahve always recommended 32bit for <2GB RAM and advised to use caution for <4GB. Maybe I should read more
<iceroot> elmalafacha: i guess you are using normal ubuntu (with unity), there 1GB ram is not that much, that may be a reason why it is slow
<iceroot> somsip: https://cl4ssic4l.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/linus-torvalds-about-pae/   everything with 1gb and more will have a benefit of amd64
<jamesd_> somsip: you do relize that 32 bit runs out of address space in as little as 2GB (signed 32bit number)
<elmalafacha> I installed gnome-ubuntu
<somsip> iceroot: this is not pae though, eg: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-decide-if-you-should-use-32bit-or-64bit-ubuntu "64 bit - Decreased performance on low-RAM machines."
<iceroot> somsip: read the part of the article about the virtual address space
<iceroot> somsip: not related to pae
<somsip> jamesd_: yes, it's not RAM access that is the issue here, it's whether 64bit runs slower with low RAM machines, which is what I've always understoof
<iceroot> somsip: why should amd64 be slower?
<somsip> iceroot: fair enough - I have learnt
<somsip> iceroot: no idea - jsut soemthing I've tended to see in advice on here and have read in more than one place. But happy to take Linus's word on the matter :)
<iceroot> somsip: and have in mind, if you have 1gb ram and a vga with 1gb and you are also swapping with 2 gb, you have 4GB, everything handled from the address space
<elmalafacha> do you think that goes better if i install a seap memory?
<elmalafacha> swap memory
<somsip> iceroot: there is nothing that suggest OP is in that position, but I understand what you're getting at
<iceroot> elmalafacha: the default installation should have swap
<iceroot> elmalafacha: if you dont have a swap partition, you should create one
<iceroot> elmalafacha: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  and this is good to know.
<jamesd_> somsip: i run 64bit mode in 128MB VM's ... no penalty...
<somsip> jamesd_: it seems like I've made assumptions based on what I've seen here before and read elsewhere. I need to do some better research before making a blanket recommendation like I did earlier. Simple as that
<iceroot> somsip: everything fine
<`hypermist`> I have an issue with a game on ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> iceroot: sure - no argument - I just like to understand why I'm wrong when someone gives a differing view. Stuff to read now :-)
<jamesd_> somsip: it might of been true in the early days of 64bit... on really small machines, the binaries were 1-2% bigger and when you had a 1GB harddrive was considered big it made a difference, these days, hard drives are huge in comparison and 64bit cpus are more efficeint and faster.
<somsip> jamesd_: still, I was coming at it from a point of view of low RAM, not low HD. Just reaidng through sources of info now. EOT for me :)
<iceroot> somsip: the issues in the past where mainly with closed source stuff which was only build for 32bit (flash for example) it was difficult to get it working in a 64bit driver. the same for drivers which are nit available in 64bit because of the closed source it was not possible to build them for 64bit but these times are over
<elmalafacha> ok, ill check it out, thaks a lot to every one
<iceroot> somsip: but flash is of course always an issue and should be avoided if possible :) (but not for the amd64 reason)
<somsip> iceroot: ok, back off EOT for me. It's this sort of thing that was informing me. This is not old and is well upvoted http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-are-the-differences-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose
<somsip> iceroot: but on that, the pros/cons of his conclusion seem to be questioned
<somsip> iceroot: and actually it's older than I thought - 2010. I was looking at comment dates of 2014 and thinking it was more current.
<azjo> Hi, i got a router which has a failback feature when doing dual wan. what exactly does this mean?
<somsip> azjo: what make is your router?
<azjo> asus
<azjo> ac68u
<somsip> azjo: ask asus then.
<azjo> manual has nothing on it and google isnt exactly helpful
<somsip> azjo: this is the ubuntu support channel, so you're asking in the wrong place
<azjo> most alive chan at this time of the day, so i was trying out my luck ;p
<OerHeks> some info http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Dual_WAN_with_failover
<Ben64> azjo: please don't
<yusuf> how to fix seahorse when using mate? my seahorse seems not working
<spy_> hello,i know a session is a set of applications,but who manage them?,anyone can help me ?
<`hypermist`> I can't play my garrys mod on ubuntu for some reason
<`hypermist`> It won't download the maps when ingame.
<`hypermist`> and then when i try run dev branch the game fully crashes
<somsip> `hypermist`: dev is often buggy. use a stable version
<somsip> `hypermist`: that's 'any dev branch is often buggy' not aimed that this particular game
<`hypermist`> somsip, stable doesn't even work
<`hypermist`> Maps wont download for certain servers.
<somsip> `hypermist`: contact the game maintainer, or raise an issue with them
<`hypermist`> I feel like there is something in my ubuntu, stopping connects
<somsip> `hypermist`: yeah, but you struggled for hours and hours yesterday with your video card and I don
<somsip> 't have the knowledge of that game to walk you through it all
<`hypermist`> in the end my gpu is working cause the youtube vdieos don't lag
<`hypermist`> anyway to know if its firewall somsip  ?
<somsip> `hypermist`: turn it off.
<`hypermist`> Since im a linux noobie where do i do that
<somsip> `hypermist`: you must help yourself. This is why I ignored you yesterday after starting to help you and left it to others to give you advice. I expect a certain standard of self-reliance in the people I help. Sorry, but I don't have time to spoon feed you. I don't mean to be rude, I'm just busy
<`hypermist`> Okay. sorry. and its fine
<somsip> !ufw | `hypermist`
<ubottu> `hypermist`: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<`hypermist`> its a firewall issue haha
<somsip> `hypermist`: good - so you found it yourself :)
<william_> Wine tutorial
<rrr> how to prevent apache2 from starting when rebooting system?
<Mo_1080> hi, need help with fixing the "endless-blank-paper" problem using CUPS as printserver, anyone knows something about that?
<ablest1980> can anyone help me with wireless connection in ubuntu?
<Mo_1080> maybe, try to explain your prob
<ablest1980> my signal srenth is low and websites take a long time to fully load
<ablest1980> strength
<Mo_1080> type iwconfig and post wlan part please
<sabbir> hello
<Mo_1080> ablest1980 post it using http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sabbir> im using amd a8 5600k  processer ..and i tried ubuntu and linux mint but its not working for i dont know why .....so if anyone know about it plz help me
<`hypermist`> my firewall wont stay disabled
<`hypermist`> it keeps re-enabling itself
<`hypermist`> Mabye not
<ash547> How do i upload file with ownership of www-data from another user in ubuntu 14.04
<ash547> ?
<chintito> Drone': is that a ubuntu comunity?
<chintito> bob_: hi bob , how can i get help from this irc chanell?
<somsip> ash547: we did this already. Did you see the replies?
<somsip> chintito: do you have an ubuntu question?
<chintito> somsip: i am using ubuntu 14.04, but i am runing this os on a hdd with 42 bad sector, how can i avoid this bad sectors?
<somsip> !info badblocks | chintito
<ubottu> chintito: Package badblocks does not exist in utopic
<somsip> !find badblocks | chintito
<ubottu> chintito: File badblocks found in bash-completion, e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, fish, ketm-data, manpages-es-extra, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja, manpages-pl, manpages-tr (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=badblocks&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<somsip> chintito: so this is a rough guide that you should do further research from until you are happy with the process http://tech.chandrahasa.com/2013/06/09/how-to-check-your-hard-disk-for-bad-blocks-in-ubuntu/
<chintito> somsip: after going through that process, would that bad sector permantly  be unusable?
<chintito> Bird2: how can someone expert in command line?
<ame> hi guys pls help me on connecting serial port communication in ubuntu
<tomodachi> ame: hi install minicom , sudo apt-get install minicom
<tomodachi> ame: find out what devicename your serialport has, if its usb its usually /dev/ttyUSB
<ame> tomodachi:i have done that but i want to communicate through the PIC board
<ame> tomodachi:its ttyusb0
<plankton> Ubuntu don't let me 'burn' a non-Ubuntu-.ISO file (using usb-creator-gtk), occurs an error 'isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD'.
<tomodachi> ame:  dont know then really
<ame> oh
<tomodachi> ame: perhaps if you have a concrete problem that you can describe someone can help you out
<tomodachi> plankton: you mean create an usb bootable right?
<plankton> tomodachi, yep
<plankton> tomodachi, I already use unetboot in, and that workaround copying .c32 on pendrive, but don't work.
<tomodachi> plankton: your tool might be broken for some reason, you can create the usb from the terminal using dd
<plankton> tomodachi, dd if of bs... I tryed too. Show boot error... did I miss some boot flag on it?
<plankton> Tryed using a .img too.
<plankton> tomodachi,  I'll work on it some more time. Thanks.
<tomodachi> plankton: no that is not needed , can you type the exact syntax you used with dd?
<amberj> Hello
<plankton> sudo dd if=/home/plankton/Downloads/generic-pc-1.8.1.img of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<tomodachi> plankton:  it should be sdb
<amberj> I'm using iptables to allow access to only one IP. Here is my iptables config: http://codepad.org/R6mxYvZ9
<tomodachi> not sdb1
<tomodachi> amberj: allow icmp
<amberj> But when I try to wget 192.241.185.65, I get "Connection timed out".
<amberj> tomodachi, If I add ICMP rules (http://codepad.org/QH61SGat), then ping works... but wget still does not works
<amberj> \
<tomodachi> amberj: yes my concern was general regarding the fact that you didnt allow ICMP ,which you should
<amberj> ok, I will add icmp rules...but any idea why wget isnt working?
<amberj> I *cant* even see the iptables logs in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<Ben64> maybe you should use something like ufw or gufw to configure your weird firewall
<tomodachi> amberj: wouldnt you need to configure both machines both of the input and output chain?
<amberj> tomodachi, err sorry, but I dont get what you are saying (?)
<tomodachi> amberj: that you need an output rule for for port 80 communication in both directions
<tomodachi> for both ip adresses
<tomodachi> and the same for input
<tomodachi> amberj: wich ip is the client and wich is the server?
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, is it possible that "sudo reboot" breaks the system?
<O_OniGiri> Suddenly my internet is working really slowly
<Borys> Hello
<tomodachi> O_OniGiri: improbable , considering the amount of people using reboot a bug like that would be discovered and fixed fairly quickly
<O_OniGiri> tomodachi:do you know what could cause the instability that I am facing?
<Borys> Which version of ubuntu or other linux could you recommend me for an old pc; i need only remote desktop access and running teamviewer on it
<tomodachi> O_OniGiri: what is the problem, you say slow internet,  "break system" could you be more specific?
<Ben64> Borys: lubuntu or xubuntu are the lightest, but i'd suggest using something better than teamviewer
<O_OniGiri> tomodachi:Yeah, I mean somehow my internet stays slow now...
<tomodachi> Borys: personally i never got teamviewer working in a modern ubuntu, so i guess a 32bit old one (check what version team viewer supports)
<O_OniGiri> tomodachi:that's what I call "break system"
<Borys> omg, I mean teamspeak, non teamviewer
<Borys> and vino-server as rdp
<tomodachi> O_OniGiri: break system can be many things, crashing, disk corruption,  constant reboots etc
<tomodachi> O_OniGiri:  is it lookups over dns, or speed of downloads that is slow?
<tomodachi> O_OniGiri: is it equally slow from another comp on the same network
<O_OniGiri> tomodachi:ok... never mind "break system", but what could cause the slow internet suddenly?
<Ben64> i thought teamspeak was proprietary?
<Borys> it's possible to clear my exist instalation and fresh install xubuntu?
<O_OniGiri> tomodachi:takes forever to load a page
<Borys> Ben64: yes, but I need pulseaudio too, so i can only get xubuntu?
<Ben64> Borys: xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu whatever you like the most really
<O_OniGiri> Ben64:but isn't ubuntu a bit heavy for old computers?
<O_OniGiri> Ben64:I am no expert at all... just wondering
<athan> Hmm... `init-checkconf foo.conf` is telling me there's a syntax error, but no line number :\ http://lpaste.net/119297
<Ben64> O_OniGiri: quite possibly
<Borys> Can I purge system and fresh install xubuntu via ssh on 14.04 ?
<athan> Ben64: lubuntu was nice for me
<Borys> or better burn a cd?
<Ben64> Borys: need to install from a cd/dvd/usb
<Borys> athan: do you have working pulseaudio?
<O_OniGiri> tomodachi:Thanks for your effort, but I gotta study again :P Bye guys
<athan> Borys: fresh installs are usually better
<athan> yep
<athan> s/better/easier
<Borys> out of the box ?
<athan> yep!
<Borys> 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<Borys> awesome :d
<athan> JACK can be a bit painful to set up
<athan> last I remember 14.04
<athan> but I may be wrong :\
<athan> use a usb!
<athan> and `unetbootin`!
<abb4s> hi every one ....................... !
<bobcat0> #ubuntu-uk
<hroi> hi
<hroi> what is the preferred way of running a task as a particular user after bootup ,  after run-level 2 reached?
<hateball> hroi: there are several ways, @reboot in crontab could be one
<hroi> hateball, ohh... I didnt know crontab could do one off runs on start
<hroi> great!
<axel_> Hello, I have a quesition. How to customize Ubuntu installer ( Ubiquity? ). I just want to add my custom steps, gather information and pass to scripts which will do some stuff.
<andreas_> hello! I install kingston Office using some guides on google
<andreas_> but now all my windows looks like ..windows 95
<andreas_> it's horrible, how do I stop this?
<MACscr> anyone have experience with cdde? Im trying to autolaunch vlc using a cli command when a dvd is inserted. I seem to be able to get a command to run and i know this cli code works for vlc, but when i try the combination, i get an error about the cdrom. Here is the entry and log response: http://pastie.org/private/ww8d13ujgogbzwwcxo8lqa
<azi`_> is there a way I could check what the installed version of the GSL library is on my system?
<bazhang> !info gsl-bin | azi`_
<ubottu> azi`_: gsl-bin (source: gsl): GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- binary package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16+dfsg-2 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<hateball> andreas_: you could show the links to "some guides" so people can read what you may have done
<azi`> bazhang: should gsl-bin be a command?
<andreas_> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/05/microsoft-office-alternative-kingsoft.html and http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/08/install-kingsoft-office-linux-ubuntu-14-04/ used both as the second didnt work
<bazhang> azi`, what are you trying to accomplish
<cfhowlett> andreas_, libreoffice / openoffice
<azi`> bazhang: I have two servers, when I run a program on one all is well on the other it segfaults (apparently in a GSL function)
<azi`> bazhang: i'd like to check GSL versions on these two systems
<andreas_> cfhowlett, I needed it to view an excel document
<azi`> bazhang: I do not have root access to them btw
<stevenm> Anyone got a suggestion for something that is better than gnome/mate-screenshot?  something more like the snipping tool that actually lets you preview what you took a screenshot of?
<mcphail> azi`: "apt-cache policy libgsl0ldbl" should tell you what version is installed. Seems like an odd problem, though
<azi`> mcphail: indeed, the problem only occurs when I compile the program with optimization flags and not on all gsl versions :S
<fidel__> stevenm: i am using shutter for screenshots - its not really "light"  but offers some nice functions
<stevenm> fidel__, yeah I just found that one - is it sluggish?
<fidel__> not really
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (utopic), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<bazhang> try kazam
<stevenm> i do like how you can do little arrows and circles with it though - i *think* the snipping tool can do that... the rest of the office I work in is windows
<mcphail> azi`: are you compiling fresh on each machine or compiling on one and copying the binary to the other?
<azi`> mcphail: fresh
<azi`> mcphail: and it works well on all machines, except when i do -O2 it breaks on the latest GSL version
<mcphail> azi`: very odd, then. One for gdb's superpowers, I suspect
<azi`> mcphail: yes gdb actually tells it breaks in a GSL function, now I am figuring out how to get a gsl lib with debug support
<mcphail> azi`: there are debug libs in the repos
<stevenm> bazhang, hmm that does videos too? would it eliminate the need for gtk-recordmydesktop ?
<azi`> mcphail: hm...
<mcphail> !info libgsl0-dbg
<ubottu> libgsl0-dbg (source: gsl): GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- debug symbols package. In component main, is extra. Version 1.16+dfsg-2 (utopic), package size 1358 kB, installed size 5925 kB
<azi`> mcphail: should it be enough if I simply install this?
<mcphail> yes
<mcphail> azi`: as long as you're using the version of the library in the repository and haven't hand-rolled your own
<bazhang> stevenm, yes, screencasts as well
<azi`> mcphail: no though I am wondering how to force compilation on a locally built lib (just to see if the latest official release by GSL causes trouble as well)
<stevenm> bazhang, doesn't seem to work right in my test VM - when picking to screenshot a window or area the whole screen goes grey ... doesn't seem to have a lot of functionality either - will it let you preview what you took a screenshot of?  will it let you draw on it after?
<mcphail> azi`: now _that's_ a bit trickier. I resort to Google any time I have to do that sort of thing. The method never sticks in my brain
<stevenm> bazhang, nvm doesn't seem to do any of that
<bazhang> stevenm, how much ram did you give that vm
<stevenm> looks like It'll have to be shutter
<stevenm> bazhang, a gig
<bazhang> ok
<azi`> mcphail: i think i got it.. the problem now is, where to report this thing to? at this point I am not even sure wheter its caused by a bug in my code or not
<mcphail> azi`: If it is a bug in upstream, report it upstream. If upstream is fixed, ask the Ubuhntu maintainer to bugfix (but that probably won't come on line until the next Ubuntu release)
<mcphail> azi`: even posting a backtrace to upstream will probably help to narrow things down
<mcphail> azi`: of course, it might all boil down to a bug in GCC but compiling with "-O2" isn't supposed to break anything. "-O3" is supposed to be the dangerous one
<expl> where are the user's cron's saved?
<azi`> mcphail: this is the program in question, in case you're interested to test http://ideone.com/aKnNwo
<mcphail> expl: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<MrN00Bs> why don't I get a new email notification until I actually open Evolution ?
<expl> mcphail: thank you
<axel_>  Hello, I have a quesition. How to customize Ubuntu installer ( Ubiquity? ). I just want to add my custom steps, gather information and pass to scripts which will do some stuff.
<mcphail> azi`: I'm on a wndows machine just now but will have a look at that this evening
<azi`> mcphail: thanks for your time
<r0b0r> hey, efnet down?
<MrN00Bs> r0b0r, no it is on
<r0b0r> ok
<r0b0r> mebs the server i was using is fubar. it connects but theres no chans
<user_> Hi can anyone help me i am having booting problems
<r0b0r> step 1. tie laces
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | r0b0r,
<ubottu> r0b0r,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<r0b0r> sorry
<user_> i have edubuntu 7.0.4 and I have installed windows 7 on the same machine and now i can't boot both OS's
<r0b0r> what do you land with on boot there user_?
<r0b0r> like, where does it die and what does it say
<user_> i am familiar with windows but not with linux
<cfhowlett> user_, edubuntu 7.04 is WAY past end-of-life and is not supported here or anywhere else.  For assistance: upgrade to a supported version
<r0b0r> thats cool, just wondering where it dies
<r0b0r> hey, running antiquated *nix is part of the game, is it not?
<Ben64> no
<cfhowlett> r0b0r, still not supported.
<Ben64> it hasn't been supported for over 6 years
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, Can you help me with Ubuntu Evolution new email notification when the app is closed ?
<r0b0r> well, ok, but some tips on grub or something would be in the spirit
<Ben64> tip - install a supported version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, I saw that ... didn't respond because I don't know.  Guess: no alert if the evolution service isn't running
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, evolution-indicator is installed
<cfhowlett> r0b0r, not supported = not supported
<MrN00Bs> do I need to install mail-evolution-notification ?
<r0b0r> so, what is supported. 11+?
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, right.  I have it too.  let me look at something
<Ben64> r0b0r: supported versions are in the topic
<r0b0r> thanks Ben64
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, mail-notification-evolution is required I guess
<r0b0r> what about the antiques?
<expl> are there any tor nodes that aren't publicly listed as tor nodes?
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, sudo aptitude search mail-notification-evolution
<MrN00Bs> if it shows it is installed
<r0b0r> expl you answered your own question
<Ben64> r0b0r: not supported, as you've been told already
<expl> r0b0r: no i didn't
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, must be it.  I've got evolution but not that app
<expl> tor node doesn't imply public listing, it implies the physical ability to be a tor node
<expl> !behelpful | r0b0r or shutup
<ubottu> r0b0r or shutup: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Ben64> expl: the attitude is not necessary, and tor is not on topic here
<mcphail> expl: this isn't a topic for this channel
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, mildly surprised that it's not included with evol. but ...
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, do you get the new email notifications ?
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, or do get notifications only when you open it ?
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, I do not until I start the evolution program ... same as you, right?
<bcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9897190/ anyone seen this before?!
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, yep now install mail-notification-evolution and close the app after sending an email to yourself
<MrN00Bs> lol
<r0b0r> sorry guys. i did not mean to be rude.
<r0b0r> where would one find some chat with antiquated systems such as 10?
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, good to know.  and good detective work there, lou!
<cfhowlett> r0b0r, #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<Ben64> r0b0r: again, not supported, you're not going to find any support
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, I am always helping and kind but girls never understand me
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, !!! TMI !!!
<r0b0r> i'm not after any support currently I was just curious.
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, what is TMI ?
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, Too Much (personal) Information
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, don't install it, it has to do with server
<MrN00Bs> do not install
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs,right
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, apt-get purge mail-notification-evolution
<MrN00Bs> apt-get autoremove
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, right, I installed nothing ... just mirroring on my system in response to your initial query
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, ok
<bcc> I fixed it
<bcc> my /tmp was missing
<Borys> athan: hi again
<Borys> im dont ask before coz battery discharged, so again..
<Borys> im installing lubuntu 14.10 atm
<Borys> so all I need is install puvcontrol or smth to get working pulseaudio?
<athan> Borys: Hey, yeah it should work out-of-the-box
<expl> hi somebody told me to run sudo su to get root
<expl> sudo su
<Ben64> expl: not correct
<cfhowlett> !root | expl
<ubottu> expl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<expl> sorry wrong window
<expl> what do you mean
<Ben64> what are  you trying to do?
<cfhowlett> expl, if you don't know how to get root, you're probably better off not using root.  learn more, root less
<expl> i want to see the /root dir
<expl> i'm learning linux
<Ben64> sudo ls /root
<expl> How can i be root when Ubuntu starts?
<Ben64> you don't
<expl> What don't?
<cfhowlett> expl, bad idea.  BAD idea.
<YamakasY> javi404, :D
<javi404> YamakasY: hey man, long time no see, how's it hanging?
<YamakasY> javi404, indeed, dunno, need to unzip pants for that
<YamakasY> javi404, you ?
<cfhowlett> YamakasY, stop now.
<javi404> YamakasY: i usually sleep naked.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ben64> YamakasY: javi404: not here, go make your own channel
<javi404> Ben64: wtf, is your problem?
<YamakasY> huh ?
<Ben64> this is a support channel only
<javi404> holy crap
<YamakasY> can´t we say hello ?
<javi404> Ben64: im supporting YamakasY
<expl> I need add PPA for VIVID package, how?
<remline> expl, in Unix world it is typical to use a non-root account for the majority of operations. This is different than in Windows where many users are accustomed to using admin acounts 100% of the time.
<javi404> YamakasY: apparently saying hello is not allowed here?
<YamakasY> javi404, dunno
<YamakasY> javi404, but Ubuntu running now as you want ?
<expl> $ sudo suu
<expl> [sudo] password for jason:
<expl> sudo: suu: command not found
<javi404> YamakasY: so i need to upgrade my raspi
<Ben64> you've said hello now, keep on topic
<expl> Please help Root not working
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, this channel works 24x7
<YamakasY> javi404, which version ?
<javi404> shit, i have to check, gimme a min
<Ben64> raspberry pi is NOT on topic here
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, ?  you mean #ubuntu??
<MrN00Bs> yep
<MrN00Bs> it is so amazing
<remline> expl, I don't believe 'suu' is a command
<MrN00Bs> we are sharing 24x7
<YamakasY> Ben64, Ubunto on rasperry
<javi404> Ben64: it's running ubuntu.
<Ben64> not on topic here
<YamakasY> Ben64, since when ?
<javi404> ubuntu is not a topic here?
<javi404> wth
<cfhowlett> MrN00Bs, yes, ubuntu is global and 24x7.  enjoy the magic
<Ben64> and raspberry pi is incapable of running ubuntu
<javi404> Ben64: are you high?
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<YamakasY> Ben64, no it isn´t
<k1l> expl: root account is not used on ubuntu. just preface sudo for the program that needs root permissions
<javi404> Ben64: im running ubuntu on my pi
<k1l> javi404: stop it. ask your technical ubuntu question if you got one.
<YamakasY> !ops Ben seems to have a problem with ?
<ubottu> YamakasY: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<javi404> you want proof?
<Ben64> fine, go to #ubuntu-arm for support then
<cromagi> Hello all
<expl> $ sudo ubuntu
<expl> sudo: ubuntu: command not found
<expl> Root not working, Please help
<YamakasY> Ben64, are you some troll ?
<javi404> wow, you guys are not nie in here
<k1l> javi404: there is no ubuntu on raspberry pi, since the chip is too old
<lea_> helo. i'm french
<javi404> *nice
<cromagi> try putting a dash in betweed sudo and ubuntu?
<remline> expl, try sudo ls
<cromagi> sudo-ubuntu
<k1l> expl: what do you want?
<cfhowlett> expl, you are using the wrong command.  using wrong commands in root WILL break your system.  learn more, root later.
<Ben64> expl: are you messing with us? you have the same IP as a regular helper here
<cfhowlett> !fr | lea_,
<ubottu> lea_,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<YamakasY> javi404, get a bouncer
<expl> $ ls
<expl> bash                  fgrep       nano                     setfacl
<expl> bunzip2               findmnt     nc                       setfont
<expl> busybox               fuser       nc.openbsd               setupcon
<expl> bzcat                 fusermount  netcat                   sh
<expl> bzcmp                 getfacl     netstat                  sh.distrib
<marc__> to login to root ... sudo su ...
<Ben64> marc__: no
<YamakasY> expl, use pastebin.com!
<k1l> dont sudo su!
<r420r> why ?
<YamakasY> k1l, heh why ?
<r420r> k1l
<k1l> because it messes with the env setup. use sudo -i if you really need a root shell
<r420r> nice
<Ben64> (which you pretty much never need)
<YamakasY> k1l, depends on what you do
<k1l> but for 99% of the ubuntu users, "i need root" is just because they follow a wrong howto made by guys not using ubuntu. most times it not needed.
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, I have a MBP from Mid-2010 I am thinking about wiping it and installing Ubuntu, what do you think ?
<marc__> ben64 , sorry, just waking up and reading back a little thought someone was trying to find out hhow to get root on ubuntu
<YamakasY> k1l, wrong, if you need root rights you need to sudo
<tomodachi> MrN00Bs: MBP is it a 15" inch one with dual gfx cards?!
<expl> http://pastebin.com/Sdeu7W9D
<Ben64> marc__: ok but thats still never the right answer to anything
<k1l> YamakasY: no. wrong env setups are wrong env setups. you cant hope that you just have the case where the env setup doesnt matter. its like playing lottery
<expl> YamakasY: http://pastebin.com/Sdeu7W9D
<k1l> expl: what do you want to do?
<YamakasY> k1l, hence, explain me why people are doing so for 20 years than without issues
<expl> k1l: I want Root for learning Linux
<cfhowlett> !mac | MrN00Bs, 1.  never installed on a mac.  2.  mac + ubuntu seems like a sweet marriage - provided you research the right method.  see more at the links
<ubottu> MrN00Bs, 1.  never installed on a mac.  2.  mac + ubuntu seems like a sweet marriage - provided you research the right method.  see more at the links: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MrN00Bs> cfhowlett, ok I ok
<k1l> expl: no, what do you want to do exactly? you dont need root for learning linux. ubuntu doesnt use the root account. it got sudo for user conveniance.
<expl> Is there Channel for Ubuntu in Lebanon? Please can you guide?
<YamakasY> k1l, what is you issue with javi404 ?
<YamakasY> *your
<r420r> sudo su - giving same result , k1l
<remline> sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or another user, as specified by the security policy.
<Ben64> can everyone just stop with that command already?
<cfhowlett> expl, you do NOT need root to "learn linux".  who ever told you you need root to learn linux is ... misinformed at best
<k1l> !sudo | r420r
<ubottu> r420r: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<r420r> yeah
<r420r> nice bot
<r0b0r> quickest way to learn the hardest way
<expl> k1l: http://www.wikihow.com/Become-Root-in-Linux
<k1l> expl: that howto is wrong! it is not for ubuntu
 * r0b0r b r b 4 b e e r 
<remline> expl, note that the page says "Only use the root account if you absolutely have to."
<expl> $ su
<expl> Password:
<expl> su: Authentication failure
<cromagi> i just upgraded to ubuntu 14.10... do i need to enable third party sources?
<expl> k1l: Why it says failure?
<Ben64> expl: this has been explained to you many many times already. please read
 * r0b0r would imagine the incorrect pass was used :P
<k1l> expl: stop
<Ben64> expl: or in the likely case that you are in fact EriC^^ ... stop messing around?
<k1l> expl: i explained that several times now. dont you read what i told you?
<Ben64> r0b0r: there is no correct password in ubuntu for "su"
<r0b0r> ;)
<remline> By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu.
<k1l> expl: ubuntu doesnt use the root account. it is differen than other linux distributions. you dont need to be root all the time like you need to be "administrator" on windows. if you need a program to have root permissions you use sudo. but dont run everything with sudo
<k1l> expl: running everything as root is malicious.
<r0b0r> well shit it's ten minutes to beer o'clock.
<r0b0r> better get a head start.
<expl> k1l: I am following online guide to learn Linux
<k1l> expl: that online guide is wrong! its not made for ubuntu
<expl> k1l: I am not make malicious to Ubuntu
<trijntje_> expl: what online guide?
<k1l> expl: you are using a linux mint howto. linux mint is not ubuntu!
<expl> trinjt: http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/#toc1
<k1l> !sudo > expl
<ubottu> expl, please see my private message
<expl> How can I Ubuntu Version? k1l?
<trijntje_> expl: that guide is more then 10 years old, and not written for ubuntu.
<trijntje_> expl: why not read this?
<trijntje_> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<popey> expl: that guide is very old.
<popey> expl: almost certainly out of date, and wrong in places.
<remline> "You should never use normal sudo to start graphical applications as Root. You should use gksudo to run such programs." Why is this?
<cfhowlett> remline, gk = graphic
<daftykins> !it | expl you would probably be better off talking here
<ubottu> expl you would probably be better off talking here: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<popey> remline: because you could end up with files owned by root in your home directory as a result
<mcphail> remline: it can muck about with permissions, for example on .Xauthority which then breaks login
<k1l> remline: using the wrong enviroment variables. that will cause permissions mess in your /home
<paradisebunny> can someone tell me how i can check if write barriers are enabled? using ubuntu 14.04
<expl> trijntj: Thank you. I will read Guides.
<expl> trijnt: How can I Ubuntu Version?
<popey> expl: lsb_release -a
<cromagi> Huh? , expl
<expl> popey: Thank you
<popey> no problem
<r00t_> this is a support channel?
<popey> yes
<cfhowlett> r00t_, ubuntu support only
<expl> daftykins: Nobody talk in Channel ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<r00t_> ok thanks, I'm trying to get a fix to a problem I have: using two gpu cards in a multi monitor configuration, they work using the nouveau driver but not with the proprietary ones
<daftykins> expl: ok well try and be clearer with your english
<trijntje_> expl: it seems to be active, it might just be that nobody is present now. Just keep hanging around there
<mcphail> r00t_: what doesn't work?
<daftykins> r00t_: what's the result from installing an nvidia proprietary driver? do you get no display at all? you likely have to create a customised xorg.conf file to state which card you want as primary and so on
<r00t_> well I manage to get working the nvidia gpu with the two monitors connected but the third one is connected to the intel graphics gpu that just stop working with proprietary drivers installed for nvidia+
<daftykins> ok wel you said nothing about that in your first message :)
<r00t_> sorry :D
<expl> trintj: $ sudo cd /root
<expl> [sudo] password for jason:
<expl> sudo: cd: command not found
<popey> expl: why are you doing that?
<expl> popy: I want to Learn Linux.
<MACscr> how do i remove lpanel or whatever its called that lxde/openbox uses? I simply want to use glx-dock instead. dont need both open
<popey> expl: right, but nobody would ever type that.
<Ben64> expl: i told you 37 minutes ago how to look in that directory, why don't you want to read? looking in that directory doesn't let you learn linux, there is likely nothing in there at all!
<popey> expl: if you want to "become root" then "sudo -s", but I would read more documentation :)
<Ben64> Jan 27 2015 04:32:06 <Ben64>	sudo ls /root
<r00t_> daftykins: can you point me to some article that explains how to configure well the xorg.conf file and how to generate the file configuration?
<remline> expl, you can learn linux without root. Simple as that.
<ikonia> Ben64: any chance you could join us in #ubuntu-ops for a moment please
<daftykins> r00t_: nope, but my suggestion doesn't apply so much since you gave the full story :) it might be handy to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log whilst you have an nvidia proprietary driver installed and this display setup attached to the relevant cards
<cybernova> daftykins, -it is the italian chat, don't bring people there that are not italian
<cybernova> lebanon != italy
<expl> Ben64: It not work, I tried.
<daftykins> cybernova: the user's nick was pointing close to italy before, my mistake if it was inaccurate - but the user did not seem like one who would reply to where they were from
<daftykins> er not nick, IP
<ablest1980> ciao
<trijntje_> expl: yes it did. Why do you think it didn't work?
<r00t_> daftykins: actually i'm not using that computer, it's busy right now, it does change something if I use a ubuntu based distro?
<waaataaw> my tmp directory keeps filling up when i'm doing database queries
<expl> remline: But It's My PC, I need Root to make Linux Learning.
<waaataaw> and sha1ing stuff in node.js
<daftykins> r00t_: so you're not even using ubuntu and asking about these issues with it? sorry but any other distro is off topic.
<popey> expl: we've told you how. "sudo -s" will make you root. But read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<r00t_> daftykins: the xorg.conf file is the same on all ubuntu based distros, just need to know how to edit it
<trijntje_> popey: that will only help him break his system even quicker ;)
<waaataaw> df -h shows 1gb out of 1gb used,  disk usage analyzer shows only a few kb
<daftykins> r00t_: "ubuntu based" - sorry, those are not supported here.
<popey> r00t_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - see also this kind of thing... http://askubuntu.com/questions/30412/3-monitors-with-2-video-cards-not-working
<r00t_> daftykins: ok, let's say I use xubuntu (this computer where i'm actually use it) how I could edit that conf file to add the third monitor?
<ablest1980> where can i learn ubuntu?
<Ben64> !manual | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<waaataaw> hey guys how can i work out what is using up all of my tmp directory if i do a df -h, it shows it is full but an ls -alh shows nothing?
<ablest1980> ty ben
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, www.fullcirclemagazine.org      download issue #0, read, learn repeat
<popey> waaataaw: ncdu is handy for that... "ncdu /tmp"
<popey> waaataaw: (you need to install it of course)
<waaataaw> 944kb largest file
<waaataaw> popey: from ncdu
<daftykins> r00t_: no, because like i said i need to see logs and i'm only going to help officially supported distros :) don't try and get around things
<expl> popey: Thank you. It works.
<waaataaw> tmpfs                        1.0G  1.0G     0 100% /tmp  << however from df -h
<zamba> can someone tell me how i can get nfsv4 working like nfsv3 did? without this idmap stuff?
<Ben64> waaataaw: what about total for the directory?
<popey> waaataaw: a reboot will clear out your /tmp ㋛
<ablest1980> cfhowleet ty
<r00t_> daftykins: actually I have the same problem on xubuntu (wich is a supported distro I think) so that could work on any other
<popey> r00t_: see link above.
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, happy2help!
<r00t_> here on xubuntu there is no xorg.conf file, any command to generate that file?
<waaataaw> popey: yeah the problem is i need to work out the problem.because i'm writing softwar
<daftykins> r00t_: well, you've had some links shared and you know what to do.
<waaataaw> and i can't have it filling up the temp directory with invisible magic files.. also this computer has 32gb of ram
<daftykins> r00t_: no you need to make one up following some advice from online :)
<popey> r00t_: craft it from scratch
<Ben64> waaataaw: unlikely to be magic. check lsof and/or symlinks in /proc to see if files are open in /tmp
<ablest1980> cfhowleet do you mean issue #1?
<trijntje_> waaataaw: what kind  of filesystem is tmp?
<ablest1980> cfhowlett*
<popey> waaataaw: understood.
<popey> waaataaw: perhaps "sudo ncdu /tmp" - do more files show up?
<solsTiCe> hi. when i am connected via ssh on wifi interface of raspberry and unplug the ethernet one, the ssh connection freezes for 1 minute. why ?
<azi`> mcphail: nevermind with that code. i've spoted the bug. thanks for your time
<waaataaw> trijntje_, how can i tell?
<mcphail> azi`: what was it?
<teward> solsTiCe: you mean the connection from computer -> raspberrypi over SSH?
<waaataaw> popey: 991kb
<waaataaw> so same
<r00t_> ok i found it, thanks for help, sorry daftykins for trying to get around things :D
<daftykins> r00t_: no problem ;) you're not the first shall we say
<trijntje_> waaataaw: df -h should show it
<daftykins> it's tmpfs as per an earlier paste, trijntje_
<r00t_> I just asked here because on the distro support channel there was no helpful answer
<waaataaw> tmpfs
<waaataaw> tmpfs                        1.0G  1.0G   32K 100% /tmp
<daftykins> r00t_: so what is it really running?
<solsTiCe> teward: yes. when i unplug the ethernet on raspberrypi, the wifi connection ssh from pc to raspi freezes
<waaataaw> ok i've removed every file in /tmp
<waaataaw> sudo rm -rf /tmp/*
<waaataaw> and it's still using 1gb
<Ben64> waaataaw: did you try my suggestion
<cfhowlett> r00t_, if the publisher doesn't support, why in seven blue galaxies are you using it?  think about it.
<r00t_> daftykins: mint mate man
<waaataaw> sorry ben.. missed it, trying now
<solsTiCe> teward: after 1 minute it comes back. but i wonder why as it the second distro that does that.
<popey> r00t_: Ubuntu MATE is also available ㋛
<waaataaw> ok so ls -al /proc has no symlinks pointing at /tmp
<ablest1980> cfhowlett no issue 0
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, false.  wait 1
<waaataaw> Ben64: dconf      3595  3598 grahamsavage   33u      REG               0,19    293244    2662877 /tmp/#2662877 (deleted)
<waaataaw> lsof has thousands of these
<waaataaw> 1598
<popey> so deleted files that were still open when deleted
<Ben64> waaataaw: is definitely a suspect
<ObrienDave> ablest1980, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-0/
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-0/      and subsequent issues: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<r00t_> actually I'm stuck on mint mate because the nouveau driver was just running fine, on xubuntu i got a weird problem with the display: the two halfs of the monitor were inverted so moving the mouse to that monitor would like make the cursor teleport first to the right side and then to left side, i'm unlucky with distros :D
<ablest1980> ty guys
<ablest1980> :)
<Ben64> r00t_: then you should pop on over to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<r00t_> nah, gonna try the mate version of ubuntu, i'm just curious
<waaataaw> Ben64: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/e8ef7287f532fb3fa1e8/raw/68c6503372addf70b67e459280a5f0d836a8ccd0/bla.txt
<waaataaw> does that look odd?
<ablest1980> how do i know which ubuntu i got i know its 14.04lts
<popey> ablest1980: lsb_release -a
<ablest1980> ok
<solsTiCe> so I have a ubuntu specific question: I use 2 monitors. and move chromium to right hdmi monitor. now it is connected to raspi so I have only the latptop screen on ubuntu but chromium has opened on the non running on ubuntu screen. so i cant' reach chromium. it is off screen
<ObrienDave> oh my
<solsTiCe> ah ok i got it with alt-f7
<popey> solsTiCe: use the display control to switch off the external monitor? windows will revert back to the main one, or Windows+S to see all desktops and drag it back
<Ben64> waaataaw: yes odd
<Ben64> waaataaw: on that list, the 8th column is the size in bytes
<waaataaw> what i was doing is using the node.js to sha1 on results in database queries    var folderSha1 = shasum.digest('hex');
<waaataaw> we would have run 500,000 postgresql queries and then sha1'd them all
<Ben64> waaataaw: lots of 100, 200, 300MB files
<Ben64> oh, some are repeats
<waaataaw> hmmm
<Ben64> close all your terminals and applications, except irc :)
<waaataaw> ok done that
<waaataaw> then reopend one
<waaataaw> now has 1022m available
<Ben64> yay
<waaataaw> hmmm
<waaataaw> soooooooo
<Ben64> something you did kept files opened and you needed to stop it
<waaataaw> is it the output in the terminal window prehaps?
<waaataaw> like 10 million line prints?
<Ben64> output doesn't matter
<Ben64> it'd be something running
<waaataaw> ohh
<waaataaw> i've got scrollback set to unlimited
<waaataaw> it would have been millions and millions of lines of output
<Ben64> yeah that shouldn't affect /tmp at least
<waaataaw> even for 1 - 10m lines?
<waaataaw> i mean i wasn't opening files..
<waaataaw> literally it was sql query for 100 results, sha1 those results, do an insert... repeat a million times
<Ben64> waaataaw: i guess its possible
<waaataaw> i've limited to 10k now :)
<waaataaw> at least i can clear it out
<Ben64> waaataaw: type "yes" on a terminal and see if /tmp loses space?
<waaataaw> wihtout rebooting
<waaataaw> haha yes
<Ben64> waaataaw: ha, confirmed. i set my scrollback to unlimited and now i'm watching /tmp lose space
<mcphail> nice piece of detective work there. I've learned something new today!
<waaataaw> yeah amazing :)
<Ben64> apparently it writes to a deleted file, because the file does not exist still
<Ben64> very strange
<waaataaw> after ben mentioned the terminal window closing down.. i'm like.. there's no files we have open
<waaataaw> and my brother is like.. does it store the terminal scrollbackk.. and i'm like ermmmmm
<expl> How i make close XServer?
<waaataaw> i've set it to 20,000
<waaataaw> should be enough
<waaataaw> lol
<k1l> expl: can you explain that a bit more?
<expl> kll: I want make Terminal without XServer
<courttv> expl: just install server
<k1l> expl: you want your ubuntu to boot and not showing the xserver? use text as boot kernel setup
<locoloco> Hey all!
<k1l> !text | expl
<ubottu> expl: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ArshiaAghaei> How to let ubuntu to install untrusted packages ??
<mcphail> expl: you can type "ctrl-alt-f2" to drop to a console, log in and type "sudo service lightdm stop" to close the running xserver
<expl> courttv: I only want do that sometimes when battery low or make sudo -s. CTRL + ALT + F1
<CtrlAltDelicious> Hey everyone.
<k1l> expl: sudo lightdm stop. but it doesnt bring you a lot more battery live
<CtrlAltDelicious> Im working with Ubuntu, and Apache. I am trying to install the IMAP extenstion. I keep getting an error.  IMAP doesn't exist. PHP must be compiled with IMAP enabled.
<CtrlAltDelicious> Where is PHP configured?  Do I just add extension=imap.so to the php.ini, or is there a different config file?
<expl> kll; OK. Thank you.
<courttv> expl: You can start in terminal mode or you said it by ctrl-alt f1-f5
<locoloco> How to drag-and-drop while preserving permissions, timestamps etc.?
<somsip> CtrlAltDelicious: http://askubuntu.com/questions/484921/php5-imap-on-ubunut-14-04-is-not-enabled
<CtrlAltDelicious> somsip: Haha, thanks.. thats all i was missing... the sudo php5enmod imap
<XinJoai> Hello, using "youtube-dl" command line tool I need to install "avconv" or "ffmpeg", are they in the repos?
<somsip> CtrlAltDelicious: yeah - some php mods need it, others don't
<cfhowlett> XinJoai, neither.
<somsip> !find avconv | XinJoai
<CtrlAltDelicious> somsip: Is that essentially just adding it to the configs?
<ubottu> XinJoai: File avconv found in devede, libav-doc, libav-tools
<cod> Probably a super noob question here. I just opened up filezilla, and opened the local /home dir. There is only one folder here. I was oping to see my home dir which has the standard documents, downloads, music etc folders. I assume filezilla is launching as root? or something? and thus has different local folders, how do i find the home i seek? :D
<cfhowlett> XinJoai, unless you're transcoding the video ... avconv
<somsip> CtrlAltDelicious: not sure what it does. It makes it work, which is what I care about
<somsip> XinJoai: so, libav-tools will give you avconbv
<expl> Is this good guide for Ubuntu Linux? http://beginlinux.com/desktop/ubuntu
<XinJoai> thank you guys !
<k1l> expl: no
<k1l> expl: why dont you use the official ubuntu guides?
<daftykins> cod: /home is /home no matter what user the program runs as. try going to / and glancing around
<courttv> expl: you can kill  LIGHTDM or what ever window manager  you are using also.
<ikonia> home will be, where it was set to be at user creation, normally /home
<dw1> omg http://www.itworld.com/article/2699063/enterprise-software/install-stunt-rally-open-source-racing-game-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<expl> kll: I read guide too but its hard.
<ikonia> then start with easier tasks
<k1l> expl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/FAQ
<expl> kll: What this command does? sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -h --long-switch aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots
<expl> kll: OK. I will read.
<k1l> expl: stop starting everything with sudo!
<expl> kll: I follow Guide for Terminal
<soulisson> Hi, i've installed logwatch with postfix, i'd like to receive reports on my gmail or outlook account. For now it doesn't work, any idea how can i solve this problem?
<k1l> expl: stop that bad guides
<expl> kll: It's Ubuntu Website guide!!??
<k1l> expl: where?
<ikonia> expl: what guide are you following
<expl> kll: This https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<k1l> expl: you need to read. dont just copy the commands blindly
<k1l> expl: that command you posted is an example and is explained in the text. you need to start reading. if you just copy and paste the commands you will ruin your ubuntu
<courttv> expl: sudo service lightdm stop. Will stop the desktop running your battery down. Might give blank screen. Just use the ctrl+alt+f1 to cycle.
<expl> courttV: TAHKN YOU!
<courttv> expl: replace lightdm with gdm if you have gnome. Or whatever Windows manager your login screen uses.
<expl> courtv: That command not lower battery. It remove XServer :(
<ikonia> it does not remove the X server
<ikonia> it stops the xserver running
<courttv> expl: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop. Try that
<expl> ikonis: Yes. That What I Say.
<ikonia> expl: no, you said "it remove Xserver"
<expl> ikonia: It remove from running.
<ikonia> expl: thats what you wanted
<ikonia> you asked how to stop it
<courttv> expl: Try issuing the command in a virtual terminal.
<expl> courtV: That lower Battery?
<jatt> how long lasts your battery?
<expl> I make stop with sudo lightdm stop. I think battery is lower.
<ikonia> it will not save you much
<ikonia> expl: do you want to use a desktop environment yes/no
<expl> jatt: 3 Hour
<courttv> expl: if you issue the command in a virtual terminal ctrl+alt+f1 you need the complete path. sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<ikonia> expl: do you want to use a gui ?
<jatt> are you sure X is draining your battery?
<expl> Ikonia: I want use sometimes.
<ikonia> I suggest that is not a good way to "learn"
<ikonia> but that is up to you
<courttv> expl: replace stop with start to restart unity.
<ArshiaAghaei> Can anyone tell me how to solve Untrusted packages problem ???
<expl> courttv: Can I turn Off Everything Unless Terminal?
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: what are you trying to install/do ?
<jatt> boot in single user mode
<jatt> then everything is turned off but a terminal
<courttv> expl: that command does it. You will always have a few virtual terminals
<rprakash> -meeting
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: MonoDevelop
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: from a ppa?
<Mehrdad> hi, is there any channel about assembly language ?
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: Ubuntu software center
<jatt> #asm
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: can you screenshot or pastebin the exact message you're getting?
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: Ok
<courttv> expl: install a lightweight desktop like Xfce. I think, not sure, you will lose all power saving features of the desktop. I believe you are running laptop. Your screen will not shut off. The screen most power.
<courttv> expl: install a lightweight desktop like Xfce. I think, not sure, you will lose all power saving features of the desktop. I believe you are running laptop. Your screen will not shut off. The screen uses most power.
<Mehrdad> and how to enter that channel ?
<popey> Mehrdad:  /join #asm
<somsip> !alis | Mehrdad
<ubottu> Mehrdad: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Mehrdad> tnx
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: also, pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy monodevelop" please
<discovery> hi ?
<discovery> some poeple here ?
<marshal0505> No, noone here
<discovery> dam
<discovery> all dead ? :p
<somsip> !ask | discovery
<ubottu> discovery: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: My terminal is busy. So, I cannot start the download for MonoDevelop. Please wait...
<discovery> it was possible Ubuntu 14.04 on Raspberry Pi + ?
<popey> discovery: no
<daftykins> discovery: no
<discovery> ;"''
<communiversitySA> ijhvgiugihi
<discovery> i need this GUI "Unity, Gnome, KDE, Xfce, Cinnamon and LXDE"
<discovery> On Rasp it was possible ?
<popey> discovery: not with ubuntu
<popey> discovery: maybe with Raspbian (debian)
<discovery> and with raspbian ?
<discovery> im on rasp
<discovery> atm
<popey> discovery: but we can't help with that here.
<discovery> yup
<discovery> iknow :D
<k1l> discovery: there is not ubuntu for raspberry pi because the ARM chip os not supported
<discovery> m'okay
<k1l> so see the support from that OS you are running on your rpi
<discovery> Gnone Desktop work on Rasp for you ?
<discovery> :s
<popey> discovery: not on ubuntu
<discovery> on rasp :p
<popey> this is #ubuntu
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: How to send my screen-shot ? i don't see this ability in paste-bin.
<somsip> discovery: /join #raspbian
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: just do "apt-cache policy monodevelop" for now
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898811/
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: what happens if you "sudo apt-get install monodevelop" ? - can you pastebin that?
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: Ok , let's try it.
<LurkAshFlake> The wi-fi of my school is Tuneled tls, it ask me for username password and ca certificate, what certificate do i give/ how do i connect?
<popey> LurkAshFlake: you probably need to speak to your school helpdesk, but your username and password should be issued to you.
<LurkAshFlake> i do have password and username
<expl> How can man:/ls Firefox?
<jatt> man:/ls Firefox?
<k1l> expl: that command ist just wrong. what do you want to do?
<courttv> expl: You want the man for Firefox.
<expl> I WANT PRETTY MANUAL PAGES
<GatoLoko> expl: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<expl> oops
<ikonia> expl: you're not going to get them
<ikonia> expl: the man pages are normally all text
<ikonia> expl: you can use the web interface to view web formatted versions
<expl> Prettier Manual Pages
<expl> Users who have Konqueror installed will be pleased to find they can read and search man pages in a web browser context, prettified with their chosen desktop fonts and a little colour, by visiting man:/command in Konqueror's address bar. Some people might find this lightens the load if there's lots of documentation to read/search.
<courttv> expl: nice
<jatt> man -H
<k1l> expl: again: read what is written and not just copy and paste the commands
<jatt> opens the man page in a browser
<marc__> hi everyone
<k1l> expl: its says "in Konqueror" not "in terminal"
<popey> expl: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/  you could use that
<expl> kll: I use Firefox
<ikonia> expl: the docs say "in konqueror"
<ikonia> expl: not "in firefox"
<k1l> expl: your statement doesnt make sense
<popey> expl: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ls for example redirects to the man page for ls
<jatt> BROWSER=firefox man -H ls
<popey> he uses firefox and wants the ability to view pretty man pages like konq can
<popey> seems pretty simple
<popey> but firefox doesn't have that ability
<ikonia> popey: I think it can parse them, just doens't reformat them
<popey> right
<brothersome> TIME
<popey> Tue Jan 27 14:44:35 UTC 2015
<popey> :)
<expl> popey: YES.
<courttv> expl: install the kde program that works on.
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: A question, will this code install VB.NET ???
<jatt> you can also use yelp man:ls to prettify man pages if you use gnome/xfce
<popey> ArshiaAghaei: uh, no.
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: Hmm...
<ArshiaAghaei> popey: Then how to install VB.Net Compiler ???
<jatt> there is the mcs compiler
<jatt> for linux
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, best to use windows OS for windows tools.
<ArshiaAghaei> cfhowlett: Let's think i have windows , but i want to use GNU-Linux
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, use gcc compiler
<ArshiaAghaei> cfhowlett: for VB.net ???!!!!!!
<jatt> mcs compiler for vb.net, sort of
<brothersome> Windows ---> mingw-gcc compiler  - to create exe programs
<ArshiaAghaei> jatt: how to get MCS
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, vb is visual basic is microsoft
<jatt> apt-get install you can also
<jatt> apt-get install mono-mcs
<ArshiaAghaei> jatt: Thanks.
<ArshiaAghaei> cfhowlett: I know , VB.NET is Microsoft Visual Basic.Net
<jatt> oh! forget what I said then I though you wanted a C# compiler
<cocomo> how do i intall flash player on ubuntu 14.04 to run on chrome?
<jatt> Visual Basic on linux... hmm tough
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, and my statement holds: best to use MICROSOFT for MICROSOFT tools such as VB
<cocomo> FLASH PLAYER install how-to plz
<cfhowlett> !flash | cocomo
<ubottu> cocomo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<courttv> cocomo: chrome has its own. Chromium don't. Go to the chrome web site and install that version.
<jatt> most sites use html5 now I think?
<cocomo> courttv: it has its own flash player?
<popey> cocomo: yeah, chrome has flash built i
<popey> *in
<ArshiaAghaei> cfhowlett: I know. I have windows 7 SP1 , I have Visual Studio 2013 and ... But i want to have some code with .NET
<k1l> cocomo: install pepperflash plugin. but i think chrome should already bring flash support
<popey> cocomo: note there's a difference between chrome and chromium
<cocomo> wth mine isn't working
<ArshiaAghaei> In GNU-Linux
<cocomo> popey: i have chrome from google's website
<popey> it should have flash then
<courttv> cocomo: chrome does. But it's not in ubuntu repository. That's why you need to go the chrome website to download and install.
<cocomo> courttv: i see. thank you
<brothersome> ArshiaAghaei, Program in WIndows, Use in Linux
<yogg> Hi
<courttv> cocomo: chromium is in the repository. But don't have built in flash.
<GeekDude> I've got a program running in a named screen instance. I want to send a command to it's StdIn using a bash script. "screen -x instancename -X say test" doesn't seem to work, but I have no idea what to do
<yogg> Ich verwende overlayfs für ein readonly system. Das funktioniert alles sehr gut, außer wenn ich was umstellen will. Dann mounte ich die Platte "rw" bearbeite die config und stelle auf "ro" zurück. Dann bekomme ich aber ein device is busy
<yogg> http://pastebin.com/fKGHxwCM
<somsip> !de | yogg
<ubottu> yogg: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<yogg> soory
<yogg> wrong channel
<marc__> It is true that LMDE is a rolling release?
<k1l> marc__: we dont know about linux mint in here :)
<cfhowlett> marc__, there are no ubuntu rolling releases
<marc__> LMDE is Linux Mint based on Debian
<cfhowlett> marc__, not ubuntu, not supported here, not discussed
<marc__> I am not asking about Ubuntu
<k1l> marc__: see /topic to know that this is not the right channel for non ubuntu stuff :)
<cfhowlett> marc__, then we're not discussing it
<somsip> marc__: exactly - *this* is the ubuntu support channel.
<marc__> I am asking about bLMDE, which is a Linux Mint distro
<cfhowlett> !mint | marc__
<ubottu> marc__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<marc__> Ah sorry.... lol, I didnt see I was logged in to Ubuntu...
<marc__> thinking I had the Linux Mint channel open
<marc__> My wrong, sorry
<noah> Is there a way to make a button get automatically pressed during the boot sequence. It's because my up key always sticks at boot. If I press space it will unstick it.
<pybe> GeekDude: its meant for sending screen commands, you can send things using stuff but its a bit funky
<pybe> GeekDude: try screen -S sessionname -x 'ls -alh'`echo -ne '\015'`
<GeekDude> uhh, what exactly is that supposed to do?
<pybe> sorry you need stuff after the -x
<pybe> ok -S session name defines session to connect to
<GeekDude> It connected me to the session
<GeekDude> however, `screen -S sessionname -X things` doesn't appear to have any effect
<pybe> -x stuff 'ls -alh' tells it to stuff ls -alh to the command line
<Pici> But ls quits as soon as it is done, so it isn't going to stay running under a screen.
<GeekDude> "-x   Attach to a not detached screen  session."
<GeekDude> " -X   Send the specified command to a running screen  session."
<pybe> `echo -ne '\015'` sends enter key
<pybe> have to use stuff
<pybe> screen -S my-session -x stuff 'my command'`echo -ne '\015'`
<pybe> if you leave out stuff it wont work
<geirha> use $'\r' instead of `echo...`
<GeekDude> ah, sorry. I was missing teh stuff keyword
<GeekDude> seems to be working now
<pybe> thanks geirha always good to learn new thinngs
<metric_> can someone help me add a xubuntu box to a windows domain?  or point me in the right direction?
<kubanc> Hello, where can I change the mice splash screen image in Xubuntu 14.04? Anyone knows where is the location of the image?
<metric_> i've tried via installing a kerberos client per the ubuntu documentation and have had zero success
<jatt> kubanc: is part of one of the plymouth-* packages
<hroi> can a user crontab use @reboot on ubuntu?   it used to not be allowed I think
<kubanc> jatt, where is the location of that package?
<r0b0r> what is the preferred video editting suite amongst you all?
<r0b0r> NLE
<communiversitySA> hihiohoi[
<jatt> kubanc: you can check whether it's installed with
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep plymouth
<CataLau> how can i instal a C compiler??
<metric_> caclau: look for gcc
<jatt> ... or clang
<kubanc> jatt, I've got some results, but I do not see anything about mice splash...
<metric_> caclau: i;ve use sudo apt-get install gcc
<GeekDude> geirha: Shouldn't I be using \n, not \r?
<metric_> has anyone successfully joined an ubuntu box to a windows domain
<jatt> kubanc: at least on my machine
<jatt> dpkg -L plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo
<jatt> lists the file: /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/wallpaper.png
<jatt> which is what I see when my machine is booting
<cfhowlett> !samba | metric_,
<ubottu> metric_,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Pici> CataLau: you'd be interested in installing the build-essential metapackage. It includes pretty much everything you'd need to compile.
<CataLau> i have instal gcc-3.3.... but i have the same problem
<geirha> GeekDude: When you hit the Enter key on the keyboard, while the terminal is in focus, the terminal actually receives \r, not \n.
<GeekDude> Interesting
<metric_> cfhowlett, ubottu: I've tried but ill try again thanks
<jatt> metric_: I use a ubuntu box on a windows network, but not to login to a windows domain. I can resolve to all machines in the lan with the winbind package
<CataLau> i have install tehe build-esential to....stil not working
<metric_> jatt: ive installed the winbind package. im really trying to set up a PXE server
<Pici> CataLau: And what problem is that?
<metric_> I figure I'd add the ubuntu box to the windows domain and then set up the PXE server
<jatt> metric_: I see I don't know anything aabout pxe, is that a voice ip server?
<metric_> to install windows remotely
<jatt> I see
<metric_> jatt: pxe is the preboot env and it allows you to install different OSes remotely. Im trying to set up a lab environment
<hroi> seem users are not allowed to use crontab   @reboot
<r_await> what kind of lab?
<CataLau> i want to configure somthing and i have this error "checking for C compiler....not found"
<jatt> install gcc
<metric_> r_await: a student lab
<Pici> CataLau: And you were able to install build-essential without errors?
<r_await> apt-get install gcc
<tonyc__> can someone help me make sure I have my intel graphics installed and setup properly?
<metric_> we host courses here for interenal and external training and i really dont feel like installing win7 manually on 50+ computers
<cfhowlett> tonyc__, get the linux graphics driver installer, install, run the app.  done.
<tonyc__> I have done that but things still don't work right
<cfhowlett> tonyc__, are you certain you have an intel gpu?
<CataLau> jatt: i have gcc
<tonyc__> it is integrated 865G chipset
<BluesKaj> tonyc__, in the terminal lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<CataLau> Pici: no error.
<tonyc__> "kernel driver in use i915"
<r_await> Catalau - There might be a log file in the directory you are working in which discribes your problem
<BluesKaj> tonyc__, then yopu have the correct driver for the gpu in the 965 chipset
<tonyc__> 865 chipset
<BluesKaj> yes tonyc__ that too
<tonyc__> OK, good, i think
<tonyc__> how do i go about trouble shooting video problems?
<CataLau> rawait where i can find that file?
<BluesKaj> describe your video problems, tonyc__
<CataLau> make install don`t work to
<tonyc__> First problem is I can't play MP4 files in parole or VLC
<kubanc> jatt, thank you, jsust changed the logo
<kubanc> :D
<jatt> good!
<cfhowlett_> tonyc__, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tonyc__> the xubuntu restricted extras is already installed, is that different than the ubuntu pack?
<cfhowlett_> tonyc__, you're on xubuntu then xubuntu, etc
<cfhowlett_> also: get glxgears to test your gpu
<tonyc__> sudo apt-get glxgears?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install glxgears
<noah> Is there a way to set ubuntu automatically press a button during bootup.
<BluesKaj> or is it mesa-utils?
<tonyc__> E" unable to located glxgears
<noah> Is there a way to set ubuntu to automatically press a button during bootup.
<BluesKaj> tonyc__, try mesa-utils
<jatt> why don't run the command triggered by the button?
<tonyc__> i already have mesa-utils
<hroi> actually seesm cron @reboot is out of the question... I've read it initializes too early
<hroi> I need run level 2  to start a script for me after run-level2
<hroi> can I use init.d in some way?
<BluesKaj> tonyc__, then run glxgears in the terminal
<tonyc__> intel_do_flush_locked failed: Input/output error
<tonyc__> let me logout and come back.  intel drdiver utility decided to update drivers this times
<tonyc__> brb
<yasserhussain111> HEY PEOPLE
<GatoLoko> yasserhussain111: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<yasserhussain111> sorry
<yasserhussain111> hey people
<Pici> GatoLoko: Please turn that off here.
<popey> ʰᵉᶫᶫᵒ
<ArshiaAghaei> brothersome: Ok,
<noah> jatt: sorry i missed you message. It's because it's just a regular button. to unstick a key.
<Flusher> hi, I can't find anything about CVE-2015-0235 on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/main.html : any news about this ?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<yasserhussain111> why is everyone so quiet here?
<noah> yasserhussain111: well do you have a problem?
<daftykins> yasserhussain111: it is a support channel, not a chat channel
<yasserhussain111> well alright. I am just a newbie. I don't know much
<cfhowlett_> !ask | yasserhussain111,
<ubottu> yasserhussain111,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<metric_> so now i have a really interesting error..... sudo: account validation failure, is your account locked?
<tonyc__> OK, glxgears now runs properly, i think, even though  my refresh rate for my monitor seems wrong
<metric_> any ideas. i found a post on a bug forum but no luck since i cant modify the pam.d config
<davout> is there a way to update glibc to 2.18? CVE-2015-0235 related
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<jon1012> hi
<jon1012> is the fis for CVE-2015-0235 available for ubuntu ?
<tonyc__> looks like mp4 videos in Parole play now
<jon1012> fix*
<tonyc__> but video quality seems to be lacking
<noah> ubottu: I now your a bot but... Wow that's specific. :)
<ubottu> noah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> Flusher: what issue is it? seems its just a reservation not an acutaly publisehd issue yet: http://www.cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=2015-0235
<daftykins> tonyc__: rather than sharing comments as per your discovery, can you save them up and phrase an actual support query please?
<jelly> davout, jon1012: wait for the distro to release patched packages.
<jelly> k1l: there is some info in the redhat bugzilla linked there
<Pici> jon1012, Flusher: I don't see anything out there for debian yet, so likely not for Ubuntu either.
<tonyc__> sure.  So now that MP4 files play, how do i get hardware acceleration in chrome to work?
<jon1012> jelly, it's released for debian and fedora... I'm starting to receive strange emails on my servers, so I guess it's quite urgent
<noah> Is there a way to set ubuntu to automatically press a button during bootup.
<magnetik> So I guess it's talking about the CVE here ?
<Flusher> k1l, Pici : https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-0235
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<SchrodingersScat> noah: not if it's for your bios or before ubuntu is loaded, otherwise you can look into things like xautomation
<jelly> jon1012: I don't see new versions at security.debian.org?
<jon1012> jelly, https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-0235
<noah> SchrodingersScat: it's right after I select ubuntu in grub.
<expl> How I know which Architecture?
<jelly> jon1012: that must have happened 10-15 minutes ago :-)
<Flusher> jelly: hot topic :)
<k1l> Flusher: jon1012 file a bug for ubuntu on launchpad.net
<jelly> k1l: they already know.
<daftykins> expl: "uname -a"
<Flusher> k1l: i have news from the security, patch incoming
<Flusher> CVE-2015-0235 was supposed to be embargoed until 18:00 UTC
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<yogg> I have a read only overlayfs system "http://pastebin.com/f3i880Qg". It works fine until I want to write back some changes to the harddisk "http://pastebin.com/pKDqxJ3V". I don't understand why I get a device busy error. There is nothing open.
<expl> daftykins: Thank you.
<tonyc__> is there a way to check and see if Firefox is setup for hardware acceleration?
<daftykins> tonyc__: what kind of hardware acceleration? most you would see in a browser that i know of was say, via flash with youtube
<daftykins> maybe there's an HTML5 form too
<tonyc__> yeah, flash and youtube
<tonyc__> even htlm5
<tonyc___> i crashed after my html5 comment
<tonyc___> I checked about:support in firefox and it is not using hardware acceleration
<jatt> you have hardware acceleration?
<daftykins> tonyc__: what is the actual *test content* you're using?
<tonyc___> test content as far as video?
<daftykins> yeah, what are you trying to achieve here?
<tonyc___> flash in firefox only uses software mode and has crappy video quality
<tonyc___> i don't know where to find a flash video to testh chrome
<daftykins> even when you go full screen and select to show the stats?
<tonyc___> correct
<tonyc___> when I go full screen i start losing tons of frames
<yogg> my pastebin got lost :( ...   System after reboot (HDD is ro): http://pastebin.com/xisWGaMS     Try to write some changes: http://pastebin.com/QY6BXWbb
<daftykins> tonyc___: you seemed to say something about running an intel driver installer before, which goes totally against what i ever see a need for
<daftykins> as in, i would never try to do that on intel systems
<tonyc___> daftykins: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<daftykins> tonyc___: yeah i know of it, i'm saying i would never do it
<davout> any information regarding CVE-2015-0235  ?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<daftykins> nor suggest it :)
<tonyc___> ah, well Mp4 didn't work until that updated drivers
<daftykins> davout: not since the last time you asked a few minutes ago, no
<davout> daftykins: ok, i'll ask again in a few minutes then
<daftykins> i'd rather you didn't repeat so often actually
<daftykins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<davout> good to know
<GatoLoko> Pici sorry, it was supposed to be off, i'll check again
<yogg> are there other ways to debug "device is busy" problems than using "lsof" or "fuser"?
<tonyc___> daftykins: is there anything else to check and verify my graphics are installed properly other than glxgears?
<daftykins> tonyc___: well, you've run things from the intel site now so i can't even tell you're running a defacto standard *ubuntu release
<tonyc___> I can uninstall them
<soulisson> Hi, i've install OpenSSH server, i'm trying to disable the version banner, do you know how to it?
<k1l> soulisson: you mean the motd?
<daftykins> pretty sure soulisson means to prevent versions being read and exploited via banner grabbing, right?
<daftykins> pre-login
<soulisson> k1l: I mean the following one: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2
<soulisson> daftykins: yes, :)
<daftykins> i would only be googling. maybe there's something you can set in sshd_config
<tonyc___> ugh....now mp4 files have stopped playing and parole just crashes when trying to play them
<gfhfgh> so, any change the openssl packages will be upgraded to match 1.0.1l or 1.0.2? important security fixes, upstream updates 12 days old...
<k1l> gfhfgh: no. if the patch is released they will patch the version in ubuntu and stay on that version numbering. do you have a cve?
<gfhfgh> with 1.0.1k you took *five days* to update packages for *openssl*
<gfhfgh> k1l: i know that we wont get actual 1.0.1l, just updates to existing version
<k1l> gfhfgh: so do you have a constructive to add or is it just ranting and flaming?
<gfhfgh> oh,  CVE-2014-3570, CVE-2014-3571, CVE-2014-3572, CVE-2014-8275, CVE-2015-0204, CVE-2015-0205, CVE-2015-0206
<jelly> jon1012: do you have samples for those strange mails?
<ubottu> The BN_sqr implementation in OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k does not properly calculate the square of a BIGNUM value, which might make it easier for remote attackers to defeat cryptographic protection mechanisms via unspecified vectors, related to crypto/bn/asm/mips.pl, crypto/bn/asm/x86_64-gcc.c, and crypto/bn/bn_asm.c. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3570)
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and application crash) via a crafted DTLS message that is processed with a different read operation for the handshake header than for the handshake body, related to the dtls1_get_record function in d1_pkt.c and the ssl3_read_n funct... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3571)
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_key_exchange function in s3_clnt.c in OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote SSL servers to conduct ECDHE-to-ECDH downgrade attacks and trigger a loss of forward secrecy by omitting the ServerKeyExchange message. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3572)
<daftykins> gfhfgh: are you referring to this or a newer one? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2459-1/
<ubottu> OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k does not enforce certain constraints on certificate data, which allows remote attackers to defeat a fingerprint-based certificate-blacklist protection mechanism by including crafted data within a certificate's unsigned portion, related to crypto/asn1/a_verify.c, crypto/dsa/dsa_asn1.c, crypto/ecdsa/ecs_vrf.c, a... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8275)
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_key_exchange function in s3_clnt.c in OpenSSL before 0.9.8zd, 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p, and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote SSL servers to conduct RSA-to-EXPORT_RSA downgrade attacks and facilitate brute-force decryption by offering a weak ephemeral RSA key in a noncompliant role. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0204)
<ubottu> The ssl3_get_cert_verify function in s3_srvr.c in OpenSSL 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k accepts client authentication with a Diffie-Hellman (DH) certificate without requiring a CertificateVerify message, which allows remote attackers to obtain access without knowledge of a private key via crafted TLS Handshake Protocol traffic to a server that recognizes a Certifi... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0205)
<ubottu> Memory leak in the dtls1_buffer_record function in d1_pkt.c in OpenSSL 1.0.0 before 1.0.0p and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1k allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (memory consumption) by sending many duplicate records for the next epoch, leading to failure of replay detection. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0206)
<Pici> Well thats annoying.
<jelly> sigh
<k1l> gfhfgh: did you look into the usn cve tracker?
<gfhfgh> sorry, two of those were fixed in 1.0.1k
<tonyc___> anyone know where to find libvdpau_i965.so?
<daftykins> tonyc___: apt-file
<gfhfgh> the three others were fixed with 1.0.1l
<gfhfgh> five
<tonyc___> I just type that and nothing else?
<k1l> gfhfgh: please first check them in the usn tracker. there was another user some days ago making a lot of drama and all of them were fixed in ubuntu
<k1l> gfhfgh: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<k1l> gfhfgh: (i tested on cve you mentioned and that is already fixed on ubuntu. so please check facts first)
<daftykins> tonyc___: it's a command that you need to use in the correct syntax :)
<gfhfgh> k1l: no, USN-2459-1 was in relation to 1.0.1k
<dupingping> hi everybody
<k1l> gfhfgh: please link exact cve in the tracker
<gfhfgh> k1l: question: how can an ubuntu package update released on the 12th include fixes from three days into the future?
<gfhfgh> k1l: 1.0.1l upstream came on the 15th
<loa> is it hard to recover ubuntu from livecd?
<dupingping> hi everybody
<k1l> gfhfgh: stop it. please show the cve tracker url to the cve that is not fixed
<daftykins> loa: 'recover' ? what went weong.
<daftykins> *wrong too
<CHVNX> loa: That depends on what you;re rtying to recover.
<CHVNX> trying*
<loa> for example i have home directory and want reinstall system by save home data.
<tonyc___> why would an MP4 play after reboot and then stop playing 10 minutes later?
<daftykins> loa: yeah, boot live session - mount /home, copy off to another device. simple
<loa> daftykins, but is it possible without copy?
<k1l> gfhfgh: please show a fact for ubuntu packages vulnerable.
<daftykins> loa: depends if you created a separate partition for /home
<loa> daftykins, separated as i remeber
<daftykins> loa: well boot a live session and check :)
<Pici> gfhfgh: 1.0.1l only included Windows and VMS fixes, it doesn't matter that it came out on the 15th or not, there are no Linux fixes in there.
<loa> daftykins, what if it is ok?
<loa> daftykins, there will be option during installation?
<jelly> gfhfgh: well known OS, hw and sw vendors have access to bugs days-weeks before the public release, so they can coordinate fixes and release them at the same time.  This is standard procedure.
<daftykins> loa: yes, it's called "something else" on the partitioner window. you will have to partition manually
<daftykins> loa: but you should still backup to an external device before reinstalling, it's only sensible. if you don't, then it's your own fault what happens :)
<loa> daftykins, i understand.
<ArshiaAghaei> Does anyone knows where is the chanell for c# ?
<Pici> ArshiaAghaei: ##C
<daftykins> !alis | ArshiaAghaei please stop using #ubuntu as your personal freenode directory
<ubottu> ArshiaAghaei please stop using #ubuntu as your personal freenode directory: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ArshiaAghaei> chanell ---> channel
<ArshiaAghaei> Pici: C# not C
<_[soma]_> hi
<yogg> ArshiaAghaei: /join ##csharp
<ArshiaAghaei> yogg: Thanks.
<Arizon> hello i'm trying to make ubuntu bootable through unetbootin and it appears to just hang at 5%
<Arizon> anyone else encounter this problem?
<Giwrgaras> hi, can anyone help with an RGB color in terminal? i know the rgb code but the color settings in ubuntu are different
<cfhowlett_> Arizon, WHAT hangs at 5%?
<CHVNX> Giwrgaras: please explain what you mean.
<nibbler> is 12.04.5 LTS affected by 	CVE-2015-0235 ? looks critical to me, but i can't see no update?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<Giwrgaras> on the ubuntu terminal the color i like #BF4040
<CHVNX> Giwrgaras: I assume you want to use rbg(12,45,67) or something, but gnome-terminal doesn't allow that. That's because gnome-terminal is complete shit. Use a decent terminal emulator.
<Giwrgaras> yes
<Giwrgaras> and which one is good?
<nibbler> oh nice, but the cve is public now, and seem to affect like everyone
<cfhowlett_> !terminal | Giwrgaras
<ubottu> Giwrgaras: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CHVNX> urxvt/rxvt-unicode, terminator, xfce4-terminal...
<CHVNX> ubottu: Useless bot giving useless information because someone doesn't know how to answer a question by themselevs.
<ubottu> CHVNX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yokobr> hi guys, i have an intel atom laptop, with 950gma graphics.... i've installed mesa drivers, but it sucks here, and i need to install the correct drivers now
<CHVNX> yokobr: Then do it.
<Sifoncho> hellol
<CHVNX> hellol
<Sifoncho> can u help me ?
<CHVNX> Maybe.
<cfhowlett_> Sifoncho,!ask |
<k1l> nibbler: give them some time to patch it. it was planed not to make that public so early
<Sifoncho> my ubuntu computer have two lan cards
<CHVNX> cfhowlett_: stop spamming people with that stupid bot, please. We're trying to help people, not turn them away.
<yokobr> CHVNX: idk which drivers should i install
<Sifoncho> i m with ubuntu 12.04
<CHVNX> yokobr: research the drivers for your card.
<Giwrgaras> so its not a good terminal or not?
<Sifoncho> i got internet on eth0 and out to router eth1
<Pici> nibbler: the fix is being uploaded soon according to a message a saw a few minutes ago
<Sifoncho> i m on laptop who connect to this router
<Sifoncho> all device have networking
<nibbler> thanks pici
<CHVNX> Giwrgaras: It's fine, unless you want to use a specific customized colour without using their regressive, shitty gtk3 colorchooser.
<Sifoncho> router with adress 192.168.0.1
<Giwrgaras> which is exactly what i want :/
<Sifoncho> i install heroes 3 and i wanna play behind router peer to peer
<CHVNX> Sifoncho: google "Ubuntu Networking with Multiple Nics"
<Sifoncho> i nat port 16000
<Sifoncho> on heroes 3 from router
<CHVNX> Giwrgaras: spend ten seconds installing a different terminal.
<CHVNX> It's not difficult.
<CHVNX> sudo apt-get install terminator
<Giwrgaras> which one do you use?
<Sifoncho> behind router is my pc with ubuntu they ip is 10.42.0.1
<CHVNX> I use urxvt-unicode, but that may be above your knowledge level.  Terminator is likely the best for someone with a novice level of knowledge.
<Sifoncho> how can i nat port 16000 to this ip
<Giwrgaras> ok ill check this one thanks
<Sifoncho> i stuck on game ranger's help
<Giwrgaras> i also saw guake, what is your opionion on this one?
<CHVNX> I dislike drop-down terminals.
<mii> any timeline for glibc updated packages?
<CHVNX> Giwrgaras: trust me, terminator is the best terminal for the typical Ubuntu desktop user.
<CHVNX> mii: ghost with the most?
<mii> I'd rather not be gosted :D
<Guest21236> siema
<Sifoncho> someone can help me how can i ad port foward to 10..42.0.1
<Sifoncho> port 80
<Pici> mii: Last I saw, the developer was in the process of uploading it.
<mii> thanks Pici
<picitest> test
<Pici> Sifoncho: If you are trying to port forward from your router you need to look at your router's documentation.
<Pici> mii: actually, it should be out there now.
<renzo> ciao!
<woshty> hello. are there no fglrx-legacy packages in ubuntu?
<k1l> woshty: when amd droppes the support for your card you need to run the open source driver
<Sifoncho> Pici
<ArshiaAghaei> how to get rid of Untrusted error in software center ?
<Sifoncho> Pici i port foward on UDP 16000 from game ranger guide
<Sifoncho> Pici:
<Sifoncho> i just want to play heroes 3
<Sifoncho> i succefully add port 16000 UDP
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal and show the whole output in a pastebin service.
<Sifoncho> on router
<k1l> !paste | ArshiaAghaei
<ubottu> ArshiaAghaei: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sifoncho> i wanna ad him to 10.42.0.1
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: ????
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: that will update your packages list and show us the error if there is one.
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: Will this run both commands ????
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: I know.
<Sifoncho> k1l: help please :)
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: yes. but it will not upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10.
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: I know that.
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: ok, so where is the issue then?
<Ownix> I had a derp moment. I ran "sudo usermod -s /bin/zsh Ownix" and I can no longer login top my box
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: Give me a minute to run the commands.
<Ownix> but luckily I have VNC open and im still logged in as myself there. I tried passwd and changed my password but when I try to SSH in my password is still being denied
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901087/
<Ownix> My record in /etc/passwd lookjs like this: "owner:x:1000:1000:owner,,,:/home/owner:/bin/zsh"
<yassine> ff
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: do you use some proxy? or other special network? is google blocked?
<dupingping> I really don't know the reason, why gnome-screensaver dont lock the screen as root?
<yassine> Hi I New
<dupingping> why?
<k1l> dupingping: eeeeek, you run a desktop as root?
<dupingping> yes
<yassine> Hi I New
<k1l> dupingping: that is not supposed to run properly at all
<yassine> Hi I New
<yassine> Hi I New
<dupingping> k1l, not always.
<dupingping> sometimes
<k1l> yassine: dont get annoying. if you have technical support question then just ask i
<k1l> *ask it
<k1l> dupingping: you are not supposed to run a desktop as root on ubuntu.
<yassine> Ok
<hampsters> dupingping: do you have setting to lock screen
<dupingping> k1l, yes. i know that.
<jonathaN> Ownix: the usermod command was to change your login shell to zsh, right? not sure why you would need to change your password
<yassine> How to open port in Ub 14.04
<dupingping> hamsters, sure.
<daftykins> !firewall | yassine
<voodookobra2> hello
<ubottu> yassine: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<k1l> Ownix: can you change that zsh to bash or dash again?
<dupingping> 14.04 lock the screen, but 12.04 as root.
<jonathaN> Ownix: maybe the real reason you can't login is because zsh isn't installed or working?
<Ownix> jonathaN: I have no idea what happened. But after running that command, and trying to run this command: chsh -s /bin/zsh I cant get into my account any longer. My password is being denied when I try to SSH
<dupingping> How can i solve this problem?
<Sifoncho> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hampsters> dupingping: ubuntu and gnome don't have screen savers.
<dupingping> I think that it's an error to be fixed.
<dupingping> 14.04 don't have
<k1l> dupingping: no.
<dupingping> but 12.04 use gnome-screensaver
<k1l> dupingping: run the desktop as a regular user. then it works.
<dupingping> sure, it is. but
<dupingping> when i logged as root,
<Ownix> jonathaN: k1l  changing my shell to /bin/bash fixed it.
<dupingping> do you think that's right that screensaver is not locking?
<dupingping> it's correct?
<k1l> dupingping: yes. because that makes a mess from all the setup on ubuntu.
<hampsters> dupingping: disable them and install x11 and x11 extra screen saver.
<k1l> dupingping: its just plain stupid to run a desktop as root on ubuntu.
<dupingping> yes, it's stupid. but already logged in as root, it must don't work?
<k1l> dupingping: dont think running a desktop as root is the same than running as administrator on windows. its a big difference
<fuznuts> If I have a program running on a server, and I want to get back into it, but it is running in screen how do I do this?  I tried to type "screen -ls" to get the information about screen running, but it says something about no sockets found.  However, I know for a fact this program is running because I can see the results..
<dupingping> sure, it is.
<dupingping> I think so.
<k1l> dupingping: its not supposed to work because you are not supposed to do it.
<Ownix> Also why are all the commas here? "owner:x:1000:1000:owner,,,:/home/owner:/bin/zsh"
<Ownix> can I delete them?
<renzo> ricordando
<dupingping> as detail,
<dupingping>            knowing what the user id of the logged in user is (so we don't know
<dupingping>            whose password to prompt for.)
<dupingping>            *** WARNING: DO NOT DISABLE THIS CODE!
<dupingping>            If you do so, you will open a security hole.  See the sections
<dupingping>            of the xscreensaver manual titled "LOCKING AND ROOT LOGINS",
<daftykins> dupingping: whether you think so or not, you are trying to use an OS a way different to how it is designed - and you are encountering problems. therefore you shouldn't keep trying to do so :)
<dupingping>            and "USING XDM".
<k1l> dupingping: its like you ask if a ferrari will work in a offroad rally. it doesnt matter since its not supposed to work there.
<hampsters> dupingping: install xscreensaver and xscreensaver-extras. Then you will have cool screensavers. Disable gnomes.
<dupingping> ic
<dupingping> but
<k1l> no but
<hampsters> dupingping: they also lock the screen.
<renzo> spederman
<k1l> dupingping: if it works: ok. if it doesnt work: ok. you are on your own there with that issue
<dupingping> hamnstar, as root?
<dupingping> k1l, then do you think it's not error?
<k1l> dupingping: we already ended that discussion
<dupingping> i think that it's an error correctly.
<dupingping> okay.
<daftykins> dupingping: the only error is how you're trying to use ubuntu
<dupingping> why 12.04 and 14.04 work differently?
<hampsters> dupingping: they are opengl screen savers. Really nice xscreensaver. But install the extras to
<Sifoncho> any one who can hepl me > ?
<k1l> dupingping: your issue is not an issue for ubuntu. dont run desktop as root.
<daftykins> Sifoncho: did you ask a question yet?
<Sifoncho> daftykins: yes
<[jasper]> hej guys, when I reconfigured clamav-milter the last question was which config file I wanted to keep...I accidentealy selected the config file that was delivered with the package
<Sifoncho> how to port foward port 16000 on 10.42.0.1
<[jasper]> how can I go back and change the answer to this question?
<Sifoncho> i have ubuntu with two lan cards
<dupingping> not ubuntu's issue?
<k1l> dupingping: no. no ubuntu issue.
<daftykins> !firewall | Sifoncho did you read here?
<ubottu> Sifoncho did you read here?: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<[jasper]> so basically how do i reverse a dpkg-reconfigure question if it's not asked again
<dupingping> k1l, although there are major difference between 12.04 and 14.04, it's not ubuntu's issue?
<k1l> dupingping: stop it!
<dupingping> k1l, please more kindly speak me.
<Pici> [jasper]: I believe  it should have made a copy of your config file in the same path as the normal one.
<LurkAshFlake> in a terminal, i use xclip to copy "$PWD" i can then paste it by clicking the middle mouse button but i can't ctrl+shift+v it it's not save in my clipboard.
<k1l> dupingping: you are not supposed to run a desktop as root on ubuntu. so it doesnt matter if the screensaver works or doenst work. its not an issue if it works and its not  an issue if it doesnt work.
<LurkAshFlake> how can I copy my present working directory
<fuznuts> when I have a process open and running on ubuntu, what is the command to get back into it?
<hetii> Hi
<[jasper]> it did Pici, should i just overwrite the other config file?
<Pici> [jasper]: yep, thats the best options.
<Pici> er, -s
<dupingping> i understand it. k1l,
<k1l> dupingping: ok, so stop asking if that is an issue or not.
<dupingping> Then i'll find another can help me.
<__attribute__> LurkAshFlake, good question. I was wondering myself that today.
<userr_> hello
<Takumo> Anyone know why bsd-mailx has postfix as a dependency? I want to install mailx *without* postfix and use a remote SMTP server
<userr> 有人會說中文嗎
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dupingping> !cn | userr
<ubottu> userr: please see above
<userr> thx
<Pici> Takumo: Looks like it depends on anything that provides default-mta or mail-transport-agent, postfix fulfills the former.
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: Can you explain More ????
<k1l> can you "ping google.com"?
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: ctrl+c to stop ping
<Takumo> Pici: so what would I do if I want my MTA to be remote?
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901477/
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: hmm
<hetii> Hi:)
<Pici> Takumo: Looks like the best way of doing that would be to install lsb-invalid-mta, which fulfills the mail-transport-agent dependency, while not actually installing to do anything. See the lsb-invalid-mta package description for more.
<helo> is metacity the best window manager for someone to use in 14.10 if they like pre-unity gnome?
<hetii> Q: I try share my PC internet to android phone but without success, here more details: http://pastebin.com/cGEytVpG
<Takumo> Pici: GG. Thanks
<hetii> any clue what next ?
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: try this comment #6 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/251767
<handytonk> hetii: why not use WiFi from a router.
<frenzarectah> hi all
<hetii> handytonk: have no access to it and cannot add my MAC of phone
<frenzarectah> need some help to install and use a wifi usb adapter dlink d-140 with ubuntu 14.04 lts
<xangua> helo: there is ubuntu mate you know
<xangua> mate is a fork of gnome2
<handytonk> hetii: are you trying to connect it to wlan0
<hetii> My pc have wlan0 and it have internet over it
<daftykins> frenzarectah: how far have you gotten?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, a week ago
<frenzarectah> f/w version 4.00
<daftykins> frenzarectah: what? no i asked what you've tried...
<hetii> then I set in bluetooth network manager local network service
<hetii> NAP
<paulltk> hello, i've got a problem with dual booting my hp envy 4-1100ed.
<frenzarectah> i've tried nswrapper with the win drivers
<paulltk> My pc was delivered with Windows 8.1, and now is want to install ubuntu besides it. I've made a bootable USB stick with ubuntu 14.01 on it, my BIOS settings are ok, my internal hdd has unallocated space and i did everything i had to do to install ubuntu according to several 'how tos',
<frenzarectah> and did not work
<paulltk> but when i boot ubuntu fron the USB, i don't get the choice how to install ubuntu, instead of that it goes directly to the screen where i’m supposed to choose a partition on which i want to install ubuntu, except the fact that it shows no storage at all. The section is completely empty. Does someone know what’s going on?
<daftykins> frenzarectah: so what chipset does this device use?
<paulltk> intel i5-3317U 1.70 gzh
<frenzarectah> daftykins, i'm a beginner,i've tried random chipset,because i'm not able to find the same HW and FW version of mine in the internet
<handytonk> hetii: so you have a router with MAC address restrictions. No access to it. Most routers need a login name and password. Sometimes written on the side.
<daftykins> frenzarectah: is it a USB device?
<hetii> handytonk: as I said no access and rude owner :/
<frenzarectah> yes it is
<daftykins> DWA-140?
<hetii> that take a cashe and services are limited :(
<frenzarectah> yep
<frenzarectah> dlink is the brand
<daftykins> frenzarectah: what does "lsusb" report when the device is connected?
<handytonk> hetii: oh you wanna share the internet over blue tooth.
<frenzarectah> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System AirPlus G DWL-G122 Wireless Adapter(rev.C1) [Ralink RT2571W]
<hetii> handytonk: yes
<frenzarectah> this one
<daftykins> frenzarectah: and which ubuntu version do you have installed?
<frenzarectah> 14.04 LTS
<frenzarectah> ubuntu cannot see the devices,seems like it isnt inserted
<daftykins> frenzarectah: what do you mean by 'see' ?
<daftykins> the lsusb output you shared is what it sees, unless you pasted that from a website
<frenzarectah> no no ahah
<frenzarectah> its mine terminal
<daftykins> so yeah it sees it fine :)
<frenzarectah> yes
<daftykins> you're going to need to undo whatever you've done so far with ndiswrapper
<frenzarectah> aehm...
<paulltk> hello, i've got a problem with dual booting my hp envy 4-1100ed. My pc was delivered with Windows 8.1, and now is want to install ubuntu besides it. I've made a bootable USB stick with ubuntu 14.01 on it, my BIOS settings are ok, my internal hdd has unallocated space and i did everything i had to do to install ubuntu according to several 'how tos', but when i boot ubuntu fron the USB, i don't get the choice how to install ubuntu, inst
<paulltk> the screen where i’m supposed to choose a partition on which i want to install ubuntu, except the fact that it shows no storage at all. The section is completely empty. Does someone know what’s going on?
<frenzarectah> and how i can do that?
<handytonk> hetii: Try installing blueman.  Or http://opengarden.com/
<hetii> handytonk: have blueman
<hetii> both devices are paired
<frenzarectah> *how can i do that? sorry
<hetii> and pan service is up
<daftykins> frenzarectah: depends what steps you took, whether you edited /etc/modules to try to add any ndiswrapper modules to auto load on boot, etc
<frenzarectah> i made a N number of tries,i followed several guide on the internet :\
<handytonk> hetii: stuff like this always tends to have firewall issues.
<cjz> if apt-get dist-upgrade shows no packages then is glibc ok?
<hetii> well my iptables are set to forward all packages.
<k1l> cjz: are you on 10.04 or 12.04?
<handytonk> hetii: nothing not even a pairing prompt.
<frenzarectah> for example,the ndiswrapper folder is empty
<k1l> cjz: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2485-1/
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, sometimes it's best to format the linux to ext4 partition beforehand using gparted or some such app.
<daftykins> frenzarectah: is the package linux-firmware-nonfree installed?
<ace_suares14> hi there, I have some boot problems with the server version of Ubuntu, 14.04 (and 12.04) on a HP Microserver Gen8
<hetii> handytonk: pairing I did on bluetooth manager side and setup it as network connection
<hetii> so have them connected
<cjz> k1l: yeah i read that and followed the instructions, no packages were updated
<hetii> but looks like android don`t ask about ip
<k1l> cjz: are you on 10.04 or 12.04?
<frenzarectah> just a sec,i'll take a look
<ace_suares14> The machine goes straight from 'booting harddrive c:' to 'booting from netwrrok, as if there was no bootsector on the drive.
<ace_suares14> But installing the desktop version, of Ubuntu 14.04 it boots fine after install.
<handytonk> hetii: sudo ufw disable. That will turn off ubuntu firewall. It probably is already off
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, what do you mean exactly?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, no it  isnt
<cjz> 13.10 and 11.04
<paulltk> BlueasKaj_, you think that if i open gparted, it will see my drive?
<ace_suares14> I googled  but can't find a solution or not even a descroption of the problem
<hetii> handytonk: done, without changes
<frenzarectah> do i have to install that?
<daftykins> frenzarectah: it's worth a go
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, format the unallocated space that you intend to use for the installation to a linux ext4 type partition before trying to install ubuntu.
<cjz> k1l:  13.10 and 11.04
<kokut> Hello, there is some process using up 100% of my CPU and i cannot find it in the system monitor, what can i do?
<teward> is it possible to have java 7 (Oracle) and java 8 (OpenJDK) running on the same computer?
<handytonk> hetii: maybe in network settings you need to add blueman as a connection
<k1l> cjz: oh wekk. both dont get security updates at all. you need to upgrade to 12.04 or 14.04 asap
<cjz> k1l:  ok
<daftykins> kokut: try 'top' in a terminal
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, use a live media version of gparted either on cd or usb
<paulltk> BlueasKaj_, the problem is that it doesn't even show unallocated space. Instead of showing partitions, i just see blank space
<handytonk> kokut: setting to show all users.
<frenzarectah> ok,it's installing
<pixelkats> if i upgrade to 14.04 will my icons and themes go away?
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, the problem is that it doesn't even show unallocated space. Instead of showing partitions, i just see blank space
<pixelkats> will ubuntu tweak still work?
<pixelkats> what about ccsm
<kokut> what the fuck? tcptrack is using 100% of my CPU and it's not even running
<frenzarectah> daftykins, ok it's installed
<xangua> pixelkats: no, but old themes would probably not work. Backup is always good idea
<xangua> !language | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<frenzarectah> ps. thanks for ur help
<pixelkats> D:
<frenzarectah> now what i have to do?
<kokut> sorry xangua
<daftykins> frenzarectah: check if an interface appeared for the adapter now, by opening the terminal and running "ip a" and sharing it to me via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: Same result
<kokut> i got a lil upset bc it's been using 100% of my cpu for a couple of hours already and i dont like aditional stress on my CPU
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, do you intend to dual boot with windows ?
<paulltk> BluesKaj, yes indeed
<frenzarectah> daftykins, i have another wifi usb adapter that is running right now on this computer
<frenzarectah> is it a problem?
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: What else ????
<handytonk> hetii: open garden web site claims little set up issues. It just needs to be installed on all devices
<daftykins> frenzarectah: well, we'd see two
<ArshiaAghaei> Can anyone solve this ???
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, uefi/bios ? if so try diabling fast boot and secure boot, and if possible boot the ubuntu installer media in legacy mode.
<handytonk> hetii: try this. Turn off WiFi and data on phone.
<ArshiaAghaei> apt-get update gives me an error.
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: can you hit webpages?
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, disabling
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: share the output of "sudo apt-get update" via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hetii> handytonk: I will try first to set internet link over usb and if this success will install some tools that will give me possibilites to play with android shel to see whats happen there
<frenzarectah> daftykins, i've pasted it on your priv
<frenzarectah> hope it isnt a problem
<hetii> otherwise will never guess if I get ip  or what is real current state of network in android device
<daftykins> frenzarectah: ok, looks like a no for that changing anything. so - if you have a working adapter why do you have this other one? :D
<frenzarectah> ahah nice question
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, uefi, secure boot and fast boot are off, can i disable uefi mode?
<handytonk> hetii: maybe it is connected. Did you try browsing.
<frenzarectah> it is a very old one,supports only G  wireless
<frenzarectah> the new one uses N
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, one sec, i log on to a different pc
<hetii> handytonk: yes
<hetii> handytonk: also in system information I don`t see any ip that might to be assigned to my device
<daftykins> frenzarectah: ah - in that case the line you pasted from lsusb earlier is probably the one for your working device
<ArshiaAghaei> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901087/
<handytonk> frenzarectah: WiFi is only as fast as its slowest link.
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: are you behind a proxy in a workplace?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, probably
<handytonk> frenzarectah: wifi-g device will slow all devices down to g speed
<frenzarectah> handytonk, but i have an N router
<daftykins> actually most Linux wireless drivers are so bad that they won't even operate at 'n'
<daftykins> frenzarectah: anyway, if you have both wireless adapters plugged in, can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share "lsusb" in full?
<handytonk> frenzarectah: it don't matter. Routers WiFi switches to the slowest connected device.
<frenzarectah> i'll past you the correspondent line
<handytonk> frenzarectah: Thank you.
<frenzarectah> handytonk, sorry
<frenzarectah> i'm not english
<handytonk> daftykins: all routers firmware is linux.
<frenzarectah> and if more people talk to me i need some time to respond
<frenzarectah> but in my place,all the devices are N
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, do i want to enable or disable legacy support?
<frenzarectah> only this one is G,according to the old wifi adapter
<frenzarectah> do i understand well what u say?
<ArshiaAghaei> daftykins: Nope.
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, best to try it with uefi enabled first
<handytonk> frenzarectah: paulltk only if you have legacy devices. It really don't matter though. It will just reject legacy devices
<ArshiaAghaei> daftykins: What can i do ?????????
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, since you'll probly need uefi enabled to boot into windows
<frenzarectah> handytonk, sorry but ur english is so complicated to me
<frenzarectah> be more simple pls
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, i tried installing ubuntu again with legacy mode off, i still can"t see any hard drives or partitions
<Manii> hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble with Nvidia prime. Both cards work flawlessly and I can switch between them nicely. However whenever I reboot with the nvidia card active, it comes up with a blank screen, so I have to Ctrl-Alt-F1, use prime-select intel and then reboot
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, ok try installing with legacy mode on, that means turning off uefi mode
<Manii> (also my gnome shell extensions are all disabled)
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: What have you done ???!!!!!! You messed up with my whole system !!!!!
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, i don't see a option in bios where i can turn uefi mode off? By the way when i use gparted i can see mijn internal drive with the partitions
<pratik_> Hi all
<OerHeks> ArshiaAghaei, are you in china by any chance? then http://dl.google.com is not available to you.
<ArshiaAghaei> OerHeks: No.
<pratik_> ArshiaAghaei: Hi
<ArshiaAghaei> pratik_: Who are you ???!!!
<Manii> lmao
<frenzarectah> daftykins, where are you? :(
<genii> bah
<OerHeks> ArshiaAghaei, "sudo apt-get update -f " might do the trick < http://askubuntu.com/questions/410519/cannot-install-anything-via-apt-get-problem-with-apt-get-update
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, which ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<paulltk> BluesKaj_, ubuntu 14.01.1 LTS
<BluesKaj_> paulltk, http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<randymoss> hi there. real noob here. trying to figure out why im getting "system policy prevents changes" when trying to unlock a user account. the account has all access
<frenzarectah> hi,im a user of ubuntu 14.04 LTS,i have a problem to install and use usb wifi adapter d link dwa-140,anybody can help me?
<ChristW> I have a few questions on accessibility. Anyone who can support me w/ that? I don’t want to ‘just ask’ here, since it’s quite involved and I don’t want to waste anyone’s time…
<eithne> Hello!
<eithne> does anybody know why these servers are down?
<eithne> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com vivid/main Sources
<eithne>  404 Not Found
<eithne> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com vivid/main amd64 Packages
<eithne>  404 Not Found
<eithne> Err http://extras.ubuntu.com vivid/main i386 Packages
<SCHAAP137> that probably means it does not have a package for your ubuntu version in that repo
<SCHAAP137> the server itself seems up eithne
<Pici> eithne: iirc, extras is being retired.
<BluesKaj_> eithne, they aren't down, they just don't have any packages in them for your ubuntu version
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-January/038629.html
<eithne> well but i get this error while trying to upgrade to Vivid... so why I can't access the 15.04 repos during the upgrade?
<BluesKaj_> Pici, or is it already retired?
<Pici> eithne: Disable the repository then.  It doesn't exist for the new release.
<eithne> oh, ok I'll try!
<BluesKaj_> eithne, yes that repos isn't working for 15.04, just comment the line or remove it from our sources.list
<Pici> eithne: Since you're upgrading to a pre-release version, the fix hasn't been put into the installer in previous releases to remove it yet.
<BluesKaj_> your sources
<eithne> well I have to comment the extras?
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj_> eithne, yes
<eithne> why are these being retired?
<sebastian__> I am having trouble with my filesystem, two times now after i reboot some .txt files appear empty although i had saved the data
<Pici> eithne: Because the pacakges are not being published on that server anymore.
<eithne> Oh, thanks for helping me :)
<ArshiaAghaei> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9902348/
<daftykins> frenzarectah: sorry, neighbour popped by for wifi troubles of her own :P
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: what happened?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, no prob :D
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: I don't see the Install button in Software center.
<Sailor2312> hello , fellow ubuntu users :)
<ArshiaAghaei> What now ????!!!!!
<daftykins> frenzarectah: can you try running "sudo modprobe rt2800usb" then pastebin (using that site) "ip a" again?
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: forget about software center for now. we need the more informations from apt-get to get to that issue
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: are you sure your country doesnt block that traffic?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, in pvt
<Sailor2312> better use synaptic package manager
<daftykins> frenzarectah: err which command did those lines come from?
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: that seems to be a known problem for using https and google in iran
<frenzarectah> the modprobe
<k1l> ArshiaAghaei: see this: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-beginners/BmSov0451Dw
<rtdos> is there a way to run "bleachbit -c --preset" during the boot process (before the GUI/Login window is displayed)?
<daftykins> frenzarectah: yay, that brought up another wireless interface \o/ so now what i would like you to try, is to shutdown your computer - use only the intended D-Link adapter we're trying to get working (unplug the other one) then boot back up and see if it connects to your home wifi. you might need to run "sudo modprobe rt2800usb" again, possibly also to then log out and back in
<frenzarectah> so
<frenzarectah> i'll repeat ur words,in order to be sure
<BluesKaj_> !u | frenzarectah
<ubottu> frenzarectah: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<frenzarectah> now i will reboot the computer,remove the wifi that works,and at the restart i will run sudo modprobe rt2800usb
<frenzarectah> is it correct?
<daftykins> frenzarectah: only if the network manager program doesn't already see a wireless network, yeah
<MeXTuX> I need to unmount a USB drive but when I try to safely remove it a window says "Volume is busy". The process is mediascanner-service-2.0. What is that service? How can I stop that or how can I disable it?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, ok brb
<ChristW> When I enable ‘large mouse cursor’ in Accessibility, I see no change in pointer size. Did I mess something up?
<daftykins> ChristW: tried logout + in?
<daftykins> MeXTuX: what distro is this? perhaps you've installed some kind of media scanner
<ChristW> daftykins: Still there after a power loss :-)
<Jordan_U> !info unity-scope-mediascanner2 | MeXTuX
<ubottu> MeXTuX: unity-scope-mediascanner2 (source: unity-scope-mediascanner): Media scanner scope for Unity. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2+14.10.20141013-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 970 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<ChristW> It _may_ be because I have a 2-user setup that I switch between...
<dc__> Greetings everyone, i have a question, my /var/log/kern.log is being flooded with lines like "Jan 27 18:37:28 HOSTNAME kernel: [ 8546.271853] UDP: bad checksum. From 84.156.153.3:16445 to MYIP:PORT ulen 47" from different IPs all over the place. Can anyone give a hint on what can it be? Thank you.
<MeXTuX> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> dc__: you have a network connection on your computer that is directly internet facing?
<Jordan_U> MeXTuX: So if you're not using this Unity Scope (which is not installed by default) then you probably don't want to have it or the mediascanner2.0 package installed at all.
<dc__> Hei daftykins, yes i do, no NAT router here
<frenzarectah> daftykins, it works :O
<frenzarectah> but now i want to understand why :D
<ses1984> i'm trying to configure a VPN connection and it's mostly working but i can't get DNS to work. a bunch of articles say to add the nameserver address to the ipv4 tab in network manager but i'm not getting the right name resolution
<agrecan> hola
<Underdog_> hellow agrecan
<ses1984> if i nslookup vpn.foobar.com i get a "server can't find...NXDOMAIN" error, if i nslookup vpn.foobar.com x.x.x.x and specify the vpn dns server, it works
<Underdog_> ses1984: I'd help but I'm a little bit VPN noob
<ses1984> so i believe almost everything is working except dns resolution
<Underdog_> I pretty much use OpenVPN vanilla
<ses1984> the vpn part is all working i just need to figure out how to get domain name resolution to query the vpn dns server
<daftykins> dc__: then there's probably all kind of malformed packet antics going on over your connection, hard to say what's up
<daftykins> dc__: invest in a router :P
<daftykins> frenzarectah: did you need to run the command, or could you see wireless networks instantly?
<frenzarectah> daftykins, no i have to run the command
<frenzarectah> but the command seems not work
<frenzarectah> because the output is this: libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:686 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/rt2870sta.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'exit'
<daftykins> frenzarectah: *shrug* you can put the module name into /etc/modules to load it on every boot
<dc__> daftykins: indeed mister it's a must to, it suddently stoped 30 min ago.  I was verifying those IPs and they were from everywere (China Japan USA ...). I was getting worried that it could be an attack :(
<link0802> Hi. I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Few days ago problem with launcher counter/badge has appeared. It becomes very-very small. Does anyone have the same problem/solution for it? Screenshot of problem (psensor temperature counter) here http://i.imgur.com/6oXmN8N.png. Thnx for help :)
<daftykins> dc__: could well be. botnets or some such
<dc__> daftykins: thank you anyway mister
<daftykins> frenzarectah: so open the terminal, type "sudo nano /etc/modules" to open the text editor 'nano' with the modules file... then on a new line at the bottom of everything, type in "rt2800usb" then hit ctrl+X to quit whilst saving, it'll prompt so say yes to save and enter when it shows the filename /etc/modules
<daftykins> then it'll be loaded very boot and should work auto
<frenzarectah> daftykins, ok ok done ;)
<Firefly67> Hi, can someone tell me how to make the middle-button copy/paste again? I could earlier select with the left button and then paste with the middle one
<frenzarectah> but i want to know why that error message pls
<daftykins> frenzarectah: no idea, just happy it works.
<Underdog_> Firefly67: are you using unity?
<Firefly67> I don't know, what is that?
<Firefly67> I am using ubuntu
<Underdog_> what version of ubuntu are you using
<Underdog_> ok, just plain old ubuntu
<Firefly67> I think so
<frenzarectah> ok i will retry to reboot and see if it works again ;)
<seanz> Greetings, all. I want to verify the upgrade command for a single package:
<seanz> apt-get install --only-upgrade=true package
<seanz> Is that right?
<Firefly67> are you talking about Ubuntu One? It has popped up with a cloud icon on the toolbar
<nf7> What is the difference between using `apt` and using `apt-get`?
<Jordan_U> seanz: Yes, though it may  upgrade other dependant packages.
<seanz> Jordan_U: That's a good thing though, right?
<Jordan_U> seanz: Yes, though I guess it depends on why you don't want other packages to also be upgraded ("sudo apt-get upgrade").
<seanz> I'm trying to upgrade libc6: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2485-1/
<Pici> seanz: Are you running 10.04 or 12.04?
<Bashing-om> nf7: "apt' is the whole package, where 'apt-get'm "get" is one tool of many ... ( try apt-cache show <paxkage> , apt-cache search <term>, apt-cache depends <package> .. among many many tools .
<seanz> Pici: Some of both.
<nf7> Bashing-om: Is there any real different between using `apt search hello` and `apt-cache search hello`? All I can tell is that the apt output looks nicer.
<Pici> seanz: You only need to supply the --only-upgrade parameter, not '=true' after it.
<Pici> seanz: also what Jordan_U questioned about why you don't want to install other security upgrades that might be available.
<seanz> Pici: I got an error if I didn't specify =true
<link0802> Hi. I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Few days ago problem with launcher counter/badge has appeared. It becomes very-very small. Does anyone have the same problem/solution for it? Screenshot of problem (psensor temperature counter) here http://i.imgur.com/6oXmN8N.png. Thnx for help :)
<Whoppaz> hello all.  what video card is best for Ubuntu??  Nvidia or ATI??
<Pici> seanz: weird, no issues here.
<seanz> Pici: Your point is valid.
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i am looking for a tutorial on seting up a mail server on an ubuntu vps. I tried some but i could only get partial functionality. I spent a few days but couldn't do it. Does anybody know any link(s) regarding seting up an email server on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Bashing-om> nf7: Well. like all tools, it depends on the information you are seeking .
<Jordan_U> nf7: I would say that "man apt" is a good explanation of the differences between "apt foo" and "apt-{get,cache} foo".
<link0802> whopazz: sure nvidia :)
<link0802> naftilos76: do you already read this ? https://www.exratione.com/2014/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1404-postfix-dovecot-mysql/  ? :)
<naftilos76> thanks man, already done it twice.
<naftilos76> anybody else?
<ArshiaAghaei> k1l: How did you found I'm Iranian ?
<rtdos> is there a way to run "bleachbit -c --preset" during the boot process (before the GUI/Login window is displayed)?
<link0802> ArshiaAghaei: i think something like that :) https://ipinfo.io/109.125.167.87
<ArshiaAghaei> Aha ...
<seanz> Pici: I got this error: E: Sense only is not understood, try true or false.
<seanz> Without =true
<ArshiaAghaei> link0802: Ok, how the hell can i get rid of these 403 problems ???
<SWeg> ahh
<SWeg> How do I ubuntu
<SWeg> pls help
<SWeg> how bununtu
<SWeg> pls help
<Olxd_> currently running backbox where can i get information of learning how to use these tools
<Pici> seanz: Works fine on my 12.04 and 14.04 installs here.. I don't have any 10.04 installs to check against though.
<SWeg> help
<SWeg> pls
<SWeg> selling gf 20gp
<ArshiaAghaei> SWeg: Can you tell us more about the problem ????
<Pici> seanz: You need to ask a real question before we can help.
<SWeg> how do i ubunut
<Pici> er, not seanz, sorry
<link0802> Sorry, don't know :( maybe this will help http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/403error.htm
<seanz> Pici: haha - I was hoping you weren't talking to me. :)
<SWeg> how i bunutu please hgelp
<bottazzini> SWeg, what is "how do I ubuntu"? How do you install it ?
<Pici> SWeg: Please ask a real question first.
<bottazzini> i think he is just a troll...
<sacarlson> rtdos I would think you could have it run at boot from cron @reboot
<SWeg> how do I left click
<ekarlso>  /j riak
<SWeg> Im serious
<link0802> so nobody have problem with unity launcher/counter?)
<bottazzini> lol
<pixelkats> im very reluctant to upgrade to 14.04
<pixelkats> why should i?
<daftykins> pixelkats: you're not even running ubuntu, you use elementary don't you?
<sacarlson> pixelkats: if it works don't fix it
<pixelkats> no im on ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> pixelkats: oh so you reinstalled?
<pixelkats> yes
<pixelkats> stability is nice
<daftykins> heh :P likely story
<pixelkats> lol
<pixelkats> i did thoug :D
<pixelkats> though*
<jhutchins_wk> daftykins: Easy enough to verify.
<ArshiaAghaei> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of 403 Errors (My country is lockouted) ????
<daftykins> jhutchins_wk: and to fake
<pixelkats> i dont know how to fake so yeah
<pixelkats> it should say 12.04
<pixelkats> did it?
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: not really, it might end up breaking the law, so you will need to look into this one for yourself
<ArshiaAghaei> daftykins: I would rather to break to whole law than being a guy who cannot download anything.
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: yeah but i'm certainly not being responsible for getting someone taken away by their local authorities ;)
<ArshiaAghaei> daftykins: Ok,But where should i go to fix my problem ??????
<epson> hey
<epson> anyone know where the mint channel is?
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: to your local libraries i guess
<daftykins> !mint | epson
<ubottu> epson: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ArshiaAghaei> daftykins: How ???
<link0802> Pleace help me :). I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Few days ago problem with launcher counter/badge has appeared. It becomes very-very small. Does anyone have the same problem/solution for it? Screenshot of problem (psensor temperature counter) here http://i.imgur.com/6oXmN8N.png. Thnx for help :)
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: please don't message me anymore.
<ablest1980> epson #linuxmint
<grepper> is it possible to use the mini.iso to install when you are at a location that requires a router password ?
<ArshiaAghaei> Ok.
<ArshiaAghaei> Well , looks like no one can help me here , is it ????
<daftykins> grepper: you mean like a web proxy?
<daftykins> ArshiaAghaei: blame your government for that
<grepper> daftykins: well, I want to help a friend install on an old laptop that has only a cd drive, and we will be doing it a a pub with public wifi
<grepper> that requires I enter a password for access
<ChristW> When I switch to another user that has ‘zoom in’ enabled (desktop magnification), why do I get 2 mouse pointers? They both move when I move the mouse.
<daftykins> grepper: oh i see, so a hotspot yeah. if you set the MAC address of a working laptop to be it, then agree to the hotspot page, then install it should run - but good luck getting on wifi from mini installs :) alternatively, you should run mini.iso on it whilst wired into a second laptop which is sharing the wifi
<daftykins> grepper: er, the MAC to be the same as the intended system's one, i mean
<ArshiaAghaei> Hey! This is no my fault. And : We cannot talk about the policy in the IRC , because we cannot change it.
<jhutchins_wk> ArshiaAghaei: It would be better to get information from other people who are in your country and who know what works and what is and isn't safe.
<grepper> daftykins: hm, I guess I could use my galaxy s3 for that ..., so set the gs3 mac to be the same as the laptop?
<epson> ablest1980:  thanks!
<ArshiaAghaei> jhutchins_wk: All Right , Do you know where should i go ???
<ablest1980> yw
<daftykins> grepper: you'd still have this problem of getting it onto wireless which would be painful. does it not boot from USB flash drive?
<grepper> daftykins: less complicated, is there anything in between the dvd and the mini.iso? like a 700 mb image
<daftykins> grepper: oh actually hang on, there's a CD you can burn that's a chainloader that will boot flash drives on systems that don't support them - i can't remember the name though
<daftykins> grepper: nope. all too big now
<grepper> doubtful about the usb, though it may be possible
<grepper> hm, I may just take it home with me if he lets me and do it on my network
<daftykins> grepper: i think this is it - http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/
<grepper> I thought maybe there was a option you could pass to the installer for a router password or something, faint hope it seems
<grepper> daftykins: ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> grepper: Those proxy pages aren't a standard interface, so for such a feature you'd need to make hard coded procedures (or heuristics) for each login page.
<grepper> okay, thanks
<grepper> good point
<ChristW> afk my daughter is crying. Well be right back to look for answers....
<sudya189> hi
<ablest1980> hi
<Nimbus_> hello All
<ablest1980> hello
<Nimbus_> I am getting a weird error when installing otrs2
<ChristW> back.
<ablest1980> wb
<Nimbus_> Got no DBObject! at /usr/share/otrs/Kernel/System/SysConfig.pm line 100.
<Nimbus_> dpkg: error processing package otrs2 (--configure):
<Nimbus_>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<Nimbus_> Setting up rubygems (1.8.25-1bbox3~trusty1) ...
<Nimbus_> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/gem1.8 doesn't exist
<Nimbus_> dpkg: error processing package rubygems (--configure):
<dexterppp> Hey Guys,I really need help regarding gstreamer and hardware video encoding in Linux.
<Nimbus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9903643/
<Nimbus_> I thought it was an issue with FQDN not being set on but once I set it still gives me an error
<Nimbus_> I tried manually removing all traces of otrs but it states the files do not exist
<votlon> anyone know why in ubuntu 14.04 server my netowrk adapaters come up as em1, p5p1 and p6p1 instead of eth0 eth1 and eth2?
<osguy> question I am curious when grub boots the kernel how does the kernel know where the file system is and root directory not even sure how linux knows the file system structure and the drive it needs to uses for it?
<MotherMGA> Hello, I can't get my motorola bluetooth headphones to pair with ubuntu 14.10. The OS never sees it. Does anyone here have an idea on how I can get ubuntu to see my headphones? This worked in 14.04.
<osguy> it i does the kernel know where to go for /sbin/init
<Bashing-om> osguy: Verry simply put , very rudimentary . grub passes that info onto the kernel .
<votlon> MotherMGA: is ur 14.10 a fresh install?
<MotherMGA> votlon: yes
<osguy> so grub is the one that figures out the file system or network file systems and then loads the kernel and tells the kernel where  / is and what file system driver it needs
<votlon> MotherMGA: did u install any additional bluetooth drivers?
<MotherMGA> votlon: no, I did not
<votlon> MotherMGA: check your additional drivers in system settings
<osguy> so that the kernel can find /sbin/init to start the services
<osguy> is that correct
<Bashing-om> osguy: Yepper : see : https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
<MotherMGA> volton: it only recommends graphics drivers. is there a way to search for bluetooth drivers?
<osguy> so you can tell grub to load / from the network and uses a local HDD linux kernel
<osguy> or basically tell grub the location of the kernel and the root directories / folders for it
<MotherMGA> votlon: it only recommends graphics drivers. is there a way to search for bluetooth drivers?
<sacarlson> MotherMGA: as far as I know the bluetooth drivers would be a part of the kernel groups stuf
<osguy> is it possible to put all folders on seperate network computers i.e /bin /sbin /var ,...etc and only have /boot folder with the linux kernel on the local machine
<Bashing-om> osguy: Again, yes . Grub us very veratile .. you can tell it what/where and if it is acceptd, will pass it onto the kernel . ( grub will check/verify) .
<daftykins> osguy: why would you want to make it so slow and dependant to use?
<sacarlson> osguy: I'm not sure, I've never seen anything setup that way,  but I guess you can put bin anyplace and still run them
<osguy> because i know you can do PXE booting with grub and have the whole iso on a different system or whole kernel and filesystem on a seperate system
<sudormrf> hey guys.  trying to expand a luks partition in this VM and having issues.  is anyone around that can help out?
<sudormrf> XO circuit migration
<sudormrf> 	XO was unable to complete this migration due to someone needing to physically perform an action in the Fremont CO.  No one was available at the time of the circuit migration to perform this
<sudormrf> 	Rolled back to existing setup
<sudormrf> 	Speed is off, XO is investigating
<sudormrf> oops
<sacarlson> osguy: yes so you ansered your own question with a yes
<daftykins> sudormrf: clipboard whoopsie!
<sudormrf> test
<osguy> and initrd is only need for grub if we are running live correct
<sudormrf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions but I get stuck at the fsck.
<anjo-aladiah> after an update i lose sound. how to reinstall the sound control volume in console ?
<daftykins> sudormrf: stuck how?
<anjo-aladiah> With Lubuntu 14.10 	after an update i lose sound. how to reinstall the sound control volume in console ?
<osguy> I have done pxe before and simple linux network booting but had forgotten a little of how the process went cool thanks.
<sudormrf> daftykins, I am going to have to go through the steps again, but it says it can't do the fsck
<sudormrf> let me try again right now
<daftykins> sudormrf: you're fsck'ing an unmounted volume, yes?
<sudormrf> daftykins, I am booted to a live CD right now
<sudormrf> daftykins, let me go throug the steps real fast and report back
<daftykins> alright, address the channel with what actually goes wrong
<votlon> anyone know what dns-search is in network config? Do i just put the ip adress of my main dns there?
<arcsky> anyone here use tighvncserver ?
<daftykins> votlon: they're domains to search locally for ahead of searching via external DNS i think, "man interfaces" for more perhaps
<daftykins> votlon: no, not DNS servers
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: insure 'swap' is off .. often times the liveDVD will use the install's swap space .
<sudormrf> daftykins, ok getting stuck at a different spot now.  trying to do the resize, but it isn't letting me.  there is 170gb of free space.  when I do resize2fs and use 170g as the size it says that I can't do that
<votlon> daftykins: ohhh so i there is a windows domain on the network do i put the ip adress of the domain controller there or just the domain name?
<votlon> wow that sentence was just horrible...
<votlon> xD
<daftykins> votlon: no, not necessarily a windows domain :) read the man page.
<daftykins> sudormrf: see my above message about sharing to the channel, not to me direct.
<votlon> daftykins: okay thanks again ^.^
<AbdullahAlZawahi> Hi, how can I find a package that contains Consolas font?
<jhutchins_wk> AbdullahAlZawahi: aptitude search font
<Pici> AbdullahAlZawahi: I don't believe there are any packages in our repositories that provide that.
<ONeZetty> Hello!
<sudormrf> Bashing-om, well I got a bit further.
<ONeZetty> Greetings from Cancun, Mexico!!
<SupaYoshi> Is it safe to do a do-release-upgrade
<SupaYoshi> should i take caution into anything?
<SupaYoshi> everything is updated and working on my server
<SupaYoshi> I just never done a release upgrade before.
<SupaYoshi> 12.04 to 14.04
<_Trullo> do it
<anjo-aladiah> With Lubuntu 14.10 	after an update i lose sound. how to reinstall in console ?What it is the command to reinstall  alsa mixer.
<_Trullo> that is a agething really if you are 25 and younger you upgrade cause you always have to have the latest version, over 25 and you are happy it works and if it does don't upgrade :)
<SupaYoshi> _Trullo, just do it?
<MotherMGA> SupaYoshi: depending on what you're running on your server, things can be different.  those different things may adversely affect your application, etc.
<SupaYoshi> kk
<SupaYoshi> just a webserver with php, and standard homeserver stuf
<SupaYoshi> fileserver, etc.
<sudormrf> so here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9903923/  I am trying to extend the data to /dev/sda3.  not sure what the issue is.
<ONeZetty> SupaYoshi: Well to me, is always good to install from 0.
<sudormrf> hmm.  maybe it's ok?
<evertheylen> anyone here running Eclipse with C++? I'm wondering whether it has C++ documentation builtin.
<MotherMGA> SupaYoshi: so 12.04 uses php 5.3, 14.04 uses 5.5, I believe.
<sudormrf> booting now :X
<MotherMGA> supayoshi: I personally would spin up a VM with the destined OS and get my application running on it before I do the upgrade
<jurislav> hello. file sharing question: clean 14.04 ubuntu, wanna share a folder in my home dir. right click > local network share > check all 3 boxes > Create share > update permissions. share IS visible on the network, but is inaccessible by anyone on windows or mac (haven't tried another linux). any hints?
<Nimbus_> hello can anyone help with the issue I pasted?
<votlon> anyone know anything about ifenslave?
<jurislav> the filesharing above, anyone..?
<Bashing-om> Nimbus_: "failed: Access denied for user 'otrs'@'localhost'" says this is a file permissions issue. Beyond that I can not help .
<hehe> hey folks
<hehe> my webcam Microdia PC Camera SN9C201 + MI1300 gives black and white only image on cheese and black screen on skype
<hehe> how can I fix it?
<hehe> using ubuntu 14.04
<Toerkeium> hello guys. Any advice on which release should I install? I need only a OS for web surfing and mailing, desktop machine
<hehe> ubuntu 14.04 and win 7
<aeon-ltd> Toerkeium: what spec pc?
<Toerkeium> the less resource consuming would be the better
<ila> hi looking for help on broadcom 4352 ubuntu 14.04 wifi works but bluetooth not able to discover devices
<hehe> lubuntu
<hehe> :D
<aeon-ltd> Toerkeium: wait easier... i3/i5/i7 latest stock is fine, less than that xubuntu or lubuntu
<hehe> ila: try to renable with da switch
<Toerkeium> aeon-ltd: I have very different machine, so the less ram and cpu consuming would be the best
<hehe> also any idea bout cam issue?
<Toerkeium> thanks guys
<jurislav> Toerkeium, Mint MATE edition.
<aeon-ltd> Toerkeium: lubuntu or xubuntu, you can theme both to look however you like. i think lubuntu uses a little less ram
<Toerkeium> I'll try lubuntu then, thanks a lot
<aeon-ltd> jurislav: not ubuntu
<ila> it is enabled
<Toerkeium> great! very appreciated your comments
<aeon-ltd> hehe: find different/correct drivers?
<jurislav> it's ubuntu-based
<hehe> ila then try to discover some other device
<hehe> :)
<aeon-ltd> jurislav: also not supported here
<jurislav> yeah..
<hehe> aeon-ltd: hmm sounds like an idea its just I am yet to install any drivers on linux
<hehe> where do I put them?
<mit> khb
<mit> is this working?
<mit> hello
<aeon-ltd> hehe: no idea, if there is a package to install use that; the only webcam i've ever used is a sony eyetoy and this was 5-6 years ago
<Bashing-om> Toerkeium: Less resources -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu .
<aeon-ltd> mit: nope noone can hear you
<ablest1980> hello
<mit> oh no, im alone!
<mit> xé
<mit> xP
<hehe> oki
<mit> can this app be used like  a private chat?
<expl> How can I make ssh server with Ubuntu 12.04.5LTS 64-Bit? I follow Guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<ila> hehe not able to discover any device. I am not sure the bluetooth is working properly but from gui seems to be
<Toerkeium> thansk Bashing-om!
<Bashing-om> Toerkeium: :-) .,. try Lubuntu, you will be impressed .
<Toerkeium> Downloading it right now! many thanks!
<hehe> ila well then u need driver
<hehe> :D
<hehe> hehe
<hehe> yes I use lubuntu
<hehe> its fast
<ila> how to i check what is currently installed?
<expl> ssh Server doesn't work................. I install openssh-server How not?
<Bashing-om> ila: lsb_release -a , /etc/issue  ??
<hehe> ila use google
<hehe> I dont know :D
<hehe> expl: u mean u cant ssh to box?
<ila> no problem hehe. thanks anyway
<expl> hehe: Yes, it waits.
<dc__> Greetings everyone, libkmod is generating an error in my boot.log even though i have the relative option commented out, can anybody help? Error line is "libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:686 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf line 46: ignoring bad line starting with 'snd-hda-intel'""
<kepha> so whats going on in here
<dukedave> So in 14.04 I keep accidentally triggering the 'super finder' thing's photo search, with a touchpad gesture. But I don't seem to be able to find anything in settings or on Google :\
<k1l_> kepha: its the technical support channel for ubuntu.
<yan_> anyone know how i can recompile the kernel via debian/rules+fakeroot? making it build binary-generic again doesn't pick up changes to the code
<expl> How can ssh Ubuntu?
<pixelkats> to 14.04 or not to 14.04? that is the question
<kepha> im sorry new to this., I do have a question though
<sudormrf> there we go.  so yeah, it is failing on the e2fsck saying that it is in use
<sudormrf> step 12 for increasing the size
<k1l_> kepha: no problem. we stick to support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics related chat.
<k1l_> expl: what do you want to do and where is the error?
<k1l_> pixelkats: what is the other choice?
<pixelkats> im on 12.04
<sudormrf> Bashing-om or daftykins any suggestions?
<pixelkats> can i still use background pic in terminal on 14.04?
<k1l_> pixelkats: all new and shiny here in the 14.04 wonderland ;p
<kepha> this is dealing with "wine" i am trying to get wow to work, it gets up to the download stage then shuts down with an error message
<pixelkats> hah
<k1l_> pixelkats: yes, you can.
<pixelkats> sweet
<pixelkats> will my icons break?
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: I do not have anLVM instasll, cnanot test any advise I might give .. only that "something is mounted" likely swap .
<k1l_> kepha: for wine issues its best to look into the appdb and see if there are known solutions or to ask the wine specialists since wine is very complex.
<k1l_> !wine | kepha
<ubottu> kepha: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sudormrf> Bashing-om, hmm.  ok
<sudormrf> Bashing-om, thanks.  I am going to check into it some more now
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: What does GParted indicate for swap ?
<expl> k1l_: I want to ssh Ubuntu 12.04.5LTS , I install openssh-server sudo apt-get install -y openssh-server.
<JokesOnYou77> Is it possible to unbind ALT-TAB for windows switching?  I've changed it in the gnome settings but it doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<expl> k1l_: I follow this Guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo. It gives nothing.
<expl> k1l_: After some while, it gives ssh: connect to host 146.185.36.107 port 22: Connection timed out
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: What are you attempting to do, and whith what version of Ubuntu?
<LurkAshFlake> how do i install a .deb from the terminal
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<zark350> mm
<LurkAshFlake> didn't work, is ubuntu 14 multiarch? skype only have ubuntu 12.0 (multiarch) as an option but  sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb failled
<LurkAshFlake> well as the most suiting option
<k1l_> expl: what command do you use exactly to connect?
<k1l_> LurkAshFlake: which ubuntu 14? there are 2 ubuntus each year. and yes ubuntu is multiarch.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, I got it :).
<sudormrf> Bashing-om, all done now :).  thank you
<k1l_> !paste | LurkAshFlake best is to show the exact error and command there
<ubottu> LurkAshFlake best is to show the exact error and command there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<expl> k1l_: ssh 146.185.36.107
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, I was trying to resize a LUKS LVM partition.  was hitting some issues, but it is all working now :).
<LurkAshFlake> k1l_: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> expl: what username are you using on that machine and on that server?
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: If it's complaining about dependencies, just do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: After your dpkg command.
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: Also, Skype is in the official repositories, just use that one instead.
<xar> how to fix this, please? Échec de l'ouverture de session pour la machine virtuelle w.
<theadmin> The download on skype.com is for older Ubuntu versions only from my understanding.
<xar> Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<xar> Code d'erreur : NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<xar> Composant : Console
<xar> Interface : IConsole {8ab7c520-2442-4b66-8d74-4ff1e195d2b6}
<EriC^^> expl: that won't work cause of your isp, it's the isp's IP not yours ( i share the same ) i don't know if you can manage some kind of port forwarding or something there might be a way
<LurkAshFlake> theadmin apt-get install skype gave me nothing
<OerHeks> enable the partner repo first
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: Hm. I think it's in the partner repos
<theadmin> Yes
<expl> k1l_: username expl
<xar> I'm trying to open a new session on Virtual box but, I'm getting this error message. How to deal with? Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Composant : Console Interface : IConsole {8ab7c520-2442-4b66-8d74-4ff1e195d2b6}
<k1l_> expl: on both amchines?
<LurkAshFlake> ok i finshed with the -f install after failling dpkg because of depedency
<LurkAshFlake> solved
<expl> k1l_: username jason on 2nd machine
<expl> k1l_: I'm get the same on both machine. Error.
<k1l_> expl: then you need to give it that name with jason@ip because he will use "expl" from the machine where ssh is started.  but you cant use that ip like EriC^^ said because the internet provider is using that ip for other machines too.
<hans_> hallo i want to remove chromium, but i notice that i have it twice in my dash. what can i do?
<hehe> hi folks
<hehe> hans apt-get purge chromium?
<hehe> I am  installing webcam and I get http://pastebin.com/9Kf5pZ7H
<hans_> i did so, but there is still a chromium left on the dash ;(
<Jordan_U> hehe: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DF3D2> so I just got an LSI 9220-8i PCie-X8 sas card, problem is when it is plugged in my ubuntu drops to initramfs shell and says my /dev/disk/by/uuid boot drive isnt present, which it is... remove the card and it boots as normally (the boot drive is on the motherboard sata ports not the sas card)
<hehe> 14.04 64 bit
<hehe> Jordan_U:
<Jordan_U> hehe: Why (and how) are you trying to use a ppa for Ubuntu 9.04 with Ubuntu 14.04?
<hehe> I did not know they are not compatible
<hehe> Jordan_U: its the newest driver for the cam i managed to find
<Jordan_U> hehe: They are not. And adding the ppa using the normal methods would have given you an error message.
<Jordan_U> hehe: So how did you add this ppa?
<hehe> Jordan_U: so where can I find latest drivers and what do u mean normal method?
<hehe> sudo add-apt-repository
<link0802> Pleace help me :). I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Few days ago problem with launcher counter/badge has appeared. It becomes very-very small. Does anyone have the same problem/solution for it? Screenshot of problem (psensor temperature counter) here http://i.imgur.com/6oXmN8N.png. Thnx for help :)
<hehe> Jordan_U: whats the normal method?
<hehe> :D
<Jordan_U> hehe: The normal and supported method of adding a ppa is with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nickel62metal/ppa", which would have given you a file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nickel62metal-ppa-trusty.list with the correct distribution selected.
<mjayk> ow do i make my cursor stay in a fullscreen app when using two monitors (dota2)
<Jordan_U> hehe: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nickel62metal-ppa-trusty.list (if you have the latter file).
<hehe> oki
<hehe> http://pastebin.com/gt6mLkc5
<hehe> file nr is not present
<hehe> Jordan_U:
<hehe> *file nr 2 is not present
<Jordan_U> hehe: How did you add this ppa?
<hehe> sudo add-apt-repository
<hehe> sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nickel62metal/ubuntu intrepid main'
<Jordan_U> hehe: Thank you, that exact command is what I needed to know. Why did you run that command? Were you following a guide somewhere?
<hehe> Jordan_U: yes
<hehe> so whats the mistake?
<Jordan_U> hehe: The mistake is the "intrepid" in that line. Try as hard as possible to avoid following instructions from blogs, and in addition be careful with any guide / instructions written for an older release of Ubuntu.
<hehe> ty
<Whoppaz> close
<Jordan_U> hehe: So, now lets fix it...
<notdaniel> anyone know how i restrict a samba share from being visible on the list of shares when a user connects who doesnt have access to it? the browseable = no option also stops it from being visible to users who *do* have permission.
<Jordan_U> hehe: sudo add-apt-repository --remove 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nickel62metal/ubuntu intrepid main'
<cyberpolice> im on 14.04 and my workspace switcher is stuck. i cannot see anything!!!
<cyberpolice> im talking to you through the workspace switcher right now
<hehe> done
<Jordan_U> hehe: Then, after that finishes with no errors, run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nickel62metal/ppa".
<cyberpolice> how can i reset ubuntu gui
<hehe> I see intrepid is name of ubuntu release
<cyberpolice> anybody
<hehe> done
<hehe> went well
<link0802> 	cyberpolice alt+f2 - unity, works well
<MonkeyDust> cyberpolice  unity -reset
<cyberpolice> will this kill my progtrams
<link0802> no
<Jordan_U> hehe: That command, using the "ppa:" syntax will automatically pick the correct Ubuntu version, and will also install the ppa's keys (which will avoid the security warning you saw before).
<hehe> neat
<hehe> thanks
<cyberpolice> link0802: is that alt+f2? i cannot read because its too small
<MonkeyDust> cyberpolice  ctrl alt del to stop X
<link0802> cyberpolice yes this is alt+f2
<Jordan_U> hehe: sudo apt-get remove microdia-dkms
<cyberpolice> are these windows jokes
<cyberpolice> oh wow it worked
<hehe> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/nickel62metal/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<cyberpolice> alt+f2
<MonkeyDust> cyberpolice  jokes? how do you mean?
<hehe> seems they dont have newest pack
<cyberpolice> MonkeyDust: sorry i just thought you were messing with me
<k1l_> hehe: no trusty packages in that ppa
<Jordan_U> hehe: Indeed. What webcam are you trying to use, and what problem are you having doing so?
<k1l_> hehe:  its not updated since 2011. so its dead
<hehe> this cam
<hehe> they also got old git
<hehe> atm cheese shows something but only black and white
<hehe> I read some stuff here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982471&page=3
<hehe> wrong link
<hehe> or in fact its right
<hehe> they have got google group so I might ask there later
<hehe> going to exercise now if someone got some ideas pm or post here :)
<hehe> and thanks Jordan_U
<MonkeyDust> hehe  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a deadache
<MonkeyDust> headache*
<justanick> Hello. I'm trying to use midomi.com but when I click on the box it displays "0:00" and sits there, not actually recording anything. I've set the mic permission in macromedia. Help
<adel> #ubuntu.pl
<Guest55390> hello
<hehe> k1l_: anyway I can make old drivers work on new ubuntu?
<hehe> hi
<reisio> Guest55390: hi
<reisio> hehe: why
<hehe> reisio: I got drivers for webcam for older ubuntu
<hehe> so I wonder if they can be adapted somehow
<reisio> why not use drivers for newer ubuntu
<hehe> reisio: not available
<reisio> hehe: what webcam? lsusb
<MonkeyDust> hehe  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<hehe> Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201 + MI1300)
<hehe> cat /etc/issue
<hehe> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<alias_neo> Hey all. Is tere a way to check what kernel modules I need to recompile after I build and install a new kernel from source?
<Ben64> alias_neo: thats up to you
<mcphail> alias_neo: just pick what you need or steal and adapt the ubuntu defaults
<alias_neo> it was my understanding that my modules won't work anymore after I do update? So how do I know wht modules are no longer working?
<mcphail> alias_neo: you can find the current kernel config under /boot. Copy it to the kernel source directory as ".config" and type "make olddefconfig" to update the config to the new requirements
<alias_neo> Specifically I mean things built as part of third party tools
<kia> hi
<alias_neo> for example (please correct if I misunderstand) I updated the kernel on a box running kvm/libvirt/qemu, after which I had to dpkg-reconfigure before it would work again
<kia> hello :D
<Ben64> alias_neo: then look for anything using dkms
<alias_neo> Hi kia
<alias_neo> Ben64: What do mean by "look"?
<MonkeyDust> alias_neo  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<alias_neo> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<hehe> :)
<Ben64> alias_neo: theres a folder called "dkms" with all the built modules like vbox stuff
<LurkAshFlake> my classmate and me have changed to ubuntu this week, is there a recommended screen sharer for it?
<LurkAshFlake> and I*
<alias_neo> Ben64 great, thank you
<Ben64> LurkAshFlake: vino?
<LurkAshFlake> ty
<mcphail> alias_neo: no idea why you had to dpkg-reconfigure for libvirt/kvm. I've never had to do that. Virtualbox or vmware is likely to be more difficult, though.
<alias_neo> mcphail Not sure, ubuntu held back the kernel and headers so I aptitude safe-upgrade installed it, then I had to reconfigure before it would run
<mcphail> alias_neo: aptitude hasn't been supported in Ubuntu for a while. You might have been better with plain old apt-get.
<Bashing-om> LurkAshFlake: Sharing files between 2 'buntus ?
<LurkAshFlake> yes
<LurkAshFlake> he installed it a second time but it boot automatically on windows 8 without asking
<alias_neo> mcphail i tried apt-get but it refused to let me update becuase it's held back, so the instructions i found suggested an aptitude safe-upgrade or something to that effect)
<Jordan_U> mcphail: aptitude is in main, what makes you think that it's not supported in Ubuntu?
<mcphail> alias_neo: if it is held back you need to apt-get dist-upgrade
<mcphail> Jordan_U: it hasn't been recommended since multiarch, as far as I am aware
<alias_neo> mcphail I'm sure I tried that also but again it wouldn't allow me
<Jordan_U> mcphail: The multiarch problems have been fixed.
<Bashing-om> LurkAshFlake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two Lubuntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<alias_neo> mcphail I'll keep dist-upgrade in mind for future though should it occur again
<mcphail> Jordan_U: ok, fair enough. I was flamed on here a while ago for recommending aptitude!
<LurkAshFlake> Is there a tutorial that explain how to install a grub booter so that he can select ubuntu (without needing the usb stick and the option Try ubuntu)
<edrahn> How would I install an older version of a program?
<alias_neo> my main concern is, I'm about to build the latest stable kernel from kernel.org with grsecurity patch, when i install that, can i expect it to break things like kvm again and require manual intervention or should my moules just work?
<EriC^^> edrahn: sudo apt-get install <package>=<version>
<mcphail> alias_neo: as far as I know, aptitude safe-upgrade is _supposed_ to hold things back so no idea why that worked for you
<edrahn> EriC^^: it says it can't find it
<EriC^^> edrahn: it's probably in older ubuntu version's repositories
<mcphail> alias_neo: the easiest thing is to install and see. GRUB will always let you boot an older kernel if it doesn;t work
<alias_neo> mcphail interesting, I have no idea why it behaved that way then
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | LurkAshFlake
<ubottu> LurkAshFlake: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<EriC^^> edrahn: ( which isn't recommended to use )
<Bashing-om> LurkAshFlake: A good jumping off place : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 <=drs305 all about grub 2 .
<EriC^^> edrahn: check apt-cache show <package> | grep Version to see what's available, or apt-cache policy <package> maybe
<alias_neo> mcphail Sounds good thanks, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious
 * mcphail is very expert in mucking up kernels and rolling back in shame
<edrahn> EriC^^: cool, thanks
<acovrig> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on an old Dell PowerEdge 1650, the installer (Command line or expert command line) hangs at the partitioner, any ideas why?
<alias_neo> one more question
<alias_neo> can I assume that the default kernel config it suitable for most situations or is there somewhere i should get custom configs from?
<reisio> alias_neo: it's best to wait for a problem to manifest before you try to fix a problem, yes
<reisio> that applies outside of the realm of computers as well
<alias_neo> reisio sure, but I'm an engineer, i prefer to prevent, then wait for them to arise
<reisio> mmhmmm
<mcphail> alias_neo: only problem with default kernel config from Ubuntu is debugging options are turned on. Switching them off will reduce build time
<MonkeyDust> alias_neo  don't use the kernel in prodection envoironment, at first... break it, then fix it
<alias_neo> MonkeyDust, how will I know if it's not working right if it isn't crashing/panicking etc?
<EriC^^> alias_neo: there's no safety factors with computers, it's pretty much an exact science, know what you want and get it done.
<alias_neo> mcpahil thanks, I'll keep that in mind, I suppose that should improve performance too? I find in my development that debugging=slow
<MonkeyDust> alias_neo  if it doesnt crash, you know it's working
<mcphail> alias_neo: most of the debugging options don't affect performance. The ones which do are flagged up in menuconfig. They do add a lot to the size and build time, though
<jhutchins_wk> alias_neo: For most normal, general purpose use a stock distribution kernel will be adequate.  They throw in as many features as they can since it's modular.
<alias_neo> great, thanks all for your input it's appreciated
<vi89> hi
<jhutchins_wk> alias_neo: If you need a special kernel for something, you're likely to know that, either from project documentation or a lot deeper knowledge of kernel functions than you have right now.
<jhutchins_wk> alias_neo: A few variants like realtime are often packaged for a distro, beyond that you can go to kernel.org and learn about customizing.
<alias_neo> jhutchins_it's all in the interest of learning, I had my wife but me a new microserver for christmas so i could learn, call it a hobby, so atm I'm playing with kvm and grsecurity kernel patches
<mcphail> alias_neo: the only other thing that might be worth tweaking is the kernel preemption method, depending on whether your running a desktop or server
<mcphail> *you're
<jhutchins_wk> alias_neo: Building your own kernel (and getting it to work) is a good intermediate learning linux task.
<alias_neo> jhutchins_wk Great, then that's what I'll do.
<jhutchins_wk> !custom kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<alias_neo> mcphail server, infact, so much of a server that it's totaly GPU-less, even the Xeon it's running is without a GPU, took some time to figure out why the damn thing wasn't booting at first :D
<mcphail> alias_neo: headless is the only way to go! Displays are so 20th century
<alias_neo> mcphail certainly is, especially when the idle power consumption of my server more than triples when I stick my gaming desktop's GPU in it (which i had to do to install the kvm host)
<Pietjepuk> Hi guys. I'm looking for a outline for linux. Can somebody suggest me which outliner to use?
<alias_neo> Pietjepuk, pleae educate me, what is an outline?
<Pietjepuk> alias_neo: An outliner is a computer program that allows text to be organized into discrete sections that are related in a tree structure or hierarchy. Text may be collapsed into a node, or expanded and edited.  Outliners are typically used for computer programming, collecting or organizing ideas, as personal information management or for project management. Mind mappers and wikis are related types of software.
<alias_neo> Pietjepuk Thanks I'll add it to my list of things to read, I'm surprised, as a software engineer I've never heard of it
<alias_neo> Pietjepuk hope you find what you need
<msapiro> I hope this is easy. On my 14.04 desktop box I think I must have clicked "don't upgrade" instead of "remind me later" on the 14.10 available dialog. Now I can't get it back :(
<alias_neo> open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<alias_neo> and you'll do it from the commandline
<Pietjepuk> alias_neo: thank you
<theadmin> msapiro: First, I recommend you stay on 14.04 and just wait until 16.04 comes out -- LTS releases are more stable and require less attention.
<theadmin> msapiro: However, if you are certain you want to upgrade, go to the Update Manager's settings and check the release upgrades tab
<theadmin> msapiro: There should be a notification setting.
<Jordan_U> alias_neo: "apt-get dist-upgrade" is *not* for upgrading from one release of Ubuntu to another.
 * alias_neo goes oops
<alias_neo> Jordan_U and all these years I thought it was!
<msapiro> theadmin: I already upgraded 2 other boxes. This was the last one. Also, I've set the notification setting, but it doesn't help.
<alias_neo> Jordan_U what does it actually do?
<theadmin> msapiro: Meh. Just bring up a terminal and "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<theadmin> alias_neo: APT has two upgrade mechanisms.
<msapiro> theadmin: it tells me no upgrade is available.
<theadmin> alias_neo: One is a "dumb" upgrade (the "upgrade" command) which literally just updates all packages. If there are new dependencies, the packages that have new dependencies will be deemed impossible to install and skipped.
<Jordan_U> alias_neo: It upgrades installed packages, allowing for the possibility of installing new packages or removing existing ones as needed to resolve dependancies.
<Bashing-om> msapiro: What results : grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<MortezaE> Hello, I want to install 14.04 LTS with latest updates, so i don't want waste banwidth for downloading it's old iso image, and then do a complete update! Is there any alternative way to install?
<theadmin> alias_neo: The other is the "smart" upgrade system, dist-upgrade, which takes care of new dependencies as well
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alias_neo> theadmin Jordan_U thanks, i always thought, for whatever reason "dist-upgrade" = "distribution upgrade"
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Thanks .. had a 'more' page and did not see that . playing catch up now .
 * MortezaE thinks Jordan_U answered him
<theadmin> alias_neo: Fairly logical assumption.
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: You're welcome.
<theadmin> alias_neo: I think it sorta does that on Debian if you use a branch name rather than a release name (i.e. "stable" as opposed to "wheezy")
<theadmin> alias_neo: Ubuntu operates differently though, so...
<alias_neo> theadmin I see, thanks for the heads up
<teward|pc> theadmin: FWIW 'wheezy' and 'stable' point to the same repo in debian - i believe its aliases and symlinks and such, but don't quote me on that
<teward|pc> (just an observation)
<theadmin> teward|pc: Oh, they do for *now*, the thing is, when the next "stable" release comes out that will change
<theadmin> teward|pc: "stable" will point to the new release, but "wheezy" will still be, well, Wheezy.
<teward|pc> theadmin: where'd they state that?  (LINK!)
<teward|pc> theadmin: well, yea, DUH
<msapiro> Bashing-om: Prompt=normal
<teward|pc> theadmin: but i meant, 'stable'==currentstable, 'oldstable'==olderstable, 'sid'==unstable(ALWAYS!), etc.
<theadmin> teward|pc: Ah, surely.
<teward|pc> theadmin: that pattern won't change, but you're right.
<teward|pc> theadmin: i was not specific enough
<theadmin> Sid is always unstable, huh.
<teward|pc> theadmin: afaik, yup.
<theadmin> I didn't know that, but I guess that makes sense given the character the name is based on.
<theadmin> Anyways, back to Ubuntu discussion
<kantlive-> anyone know how to fix console w/ ubuntu 14.04 & nvidia drivers? im seeing some form of distorted text
<mcphail> kantlive-: can you be more specific? Screenshot?
<kantlive-> mcphail: let me take a photo
<kantlive-> mcphail: https://www.dropbox.com/s/04w0epcssvy8123/2015-01-27%2018.13.57.jpg?dl=0
<Bashing-om> msapiro: With that prompt set, I would expect that you see a relase-upgrade option in 14.04 to 14.10 .. Sorry, I know of nothing else .
<mcphail> kantlive-: that _is_ an odd one. Not one I've seen before, I'm afraid
<kantlive-> mcphail: splash even works ok
<msapiro> Bashin-om: You and me both. I've looked and grepped and can't find a switch for it.
<mcphail> kantlive-: is this using the open source or proprietary drivers?
<kantlive-> mcphail: proprietary
<mcphail> kantlive-: which card and which driver version?
<kantlive-> mcphail: NV GTX 980   346 driver
<mcphail> kantlive-: from xorg-edgers PPA?
<kantlive-> mcphail: yes, the card isnt supported on the official ppa
<mcphail> And is the graphical desktop OK?
<kantlive-> mcphail: yeah. works fine
<mcphail> kantlive-: if you remove "splash" and "quiet" from the boot args are the kernel/init messages corrupted as it boots? If not, at what point does it change?
<Xenos1> what would be the irc command to join this channel using x chat http://en.sfml-dev.org/forums/index.php?topic=2997.0
<kantlive-> mcphail: works until X comes up and i switch to text TTY
<mcphail> kantlive-: try adding "gfxpayload=text nomodeset" to the boot options
<kantlive-> mcphail: kk one moment. i also just noticed uvesafb is being used..
<Jordan_U> mcphail: "gfxpayload=text" isn't a kernel parameter. If you want to configure grub to handover a text mode to the kernel at boot, use GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=text in /etc/default/grub.
<kantlive-> Jordan_U: i see gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode, can i replace the variable with text?
<mcphail> Jordan_U: cheers - my memory is rusty
<kantlive-> mcphail: Jordan_U seems i can. booted in text mode and console works
<kantlive-> so now to figure out why..
<Jordan_U> kantlive-: Simply edit /etc/default/grub and add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text then re-run "sudo update-grub".
<kantlive-> Jordan_U: i could.. id like to see if i can figure out the issue tho :)
<Jordan_U> kantlive-: Manual edits to /boot/grub/grub.cfg will be overwritten on your next kernel update.
<kantlive-> Jordan_U: i realize this
<mcphail> kantlive-: i think it's just an old nvidia bug which has affected some combinations of hardware and drivers for years. I've had blank consoles which have been revived by that incantation to kill the fb in the past. My current setup doesn't need it
<alias_neo> Ok, am i really unlucky or does this happen regularly? When i built my kernel with grsec earlier today, the version was 3.14.29, now kernel.org has 3.14.30 but grsec patch doesn't have a 3.14.30 yet
<kantlive-> mcphail: i used to have the blank vt issue which i remember v86d solved. but this is totally different as far as i can tell
<kantlive-> mcphail: interesting. i just removed v86d and rebuilt initramfs & grub and now i have a low res console
<kantlive-> graphical
<mcphail> kantlive-: i gave up trying to understand that arcana a couple of years ago. Now I just roll with it
<kantlive-> mcphail: tis the wonders of proprietary drivers haha
<MortezaE> Hey, I have problem with usb-creator-gtk
<MortezaE> it doesn't select source iso file
<mcphail> kantlive-: yes - i've switched to open source radeon drivers now I've found an incantaion to get kernel modeswitching to work
<MortezaE> the first time i ran it, disk was full, and it encountered errors
<MortezaE> this is the error:
<MortezaE> (usb-creator-gtk:6791): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._g_2dfile_2derror_2dquark.Code12: Failed to write file '/home/morteza/.config/dconf/user.IJHETX': write() failed: No space left on device
<MortezaE> (usb-creator-gtk:6791): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/home/morteza/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to write file '/home/morteza/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.H44ZSX': write() failed: No space left on device
<ydl> change #ubuntu
<ydl> join #ubuntu
<mcphail> ydl: you're there already
<MortezaE> ydl: do /join or /j
<Jordan_U> MortezaE: In the future please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for output longer than one line. It sounds like the filesystem containing your home directory is full.
<MortezaE> how to remove dconf for an app?
<MortezaE> Jordan_U: ok i do :)
<Jordan_U> MortezaE: Please pastebin the output of "df -h" and "df -i".
<MortezaE> Jordan_U: now i emptied the disk, but usb-creator-gtk doesn't work
<MortezaE> in fact, when i select iso file, it doesnt select it
<MortezaE> i think i must empty it's dconf. wrong?
<Jordan_U> MortezaE: Have you closed and re-opend usb-creator since making more space available?
<MortezaE> yes
<ydl> Hey everybody, why the transfer between 2 NTFS HDD goes down while transfer ? Ubuntu 11.04 LTS
<ydl> *transferrate
<Ben64> ydl: 11.04 is not LTS, and no longer supported
<k1l_> ydl: ntfs support is not the fastest.
<ydl> while begin the transfer, got 70MB/sec
<k1l_> and yes, 11.04 got serious security issues since it get no security updates since long time now
<k1l_> ydl: cached
<woozy> So I installed Ubuntu from a flash drive and now it only boots if I have that flash drive plugged in. Any ideas?
<j_t> On a reboot, my hostname -f result is set to (none)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | woozy
<ubottu> woozy: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<ydl> ... means that the data goes thru RAM before read on HDD?
<sleepy_owl> hello everyone, i have a problem with the gpu drivers on an asus n550jk. i can see 2 devices in lspci -> intel haswell mobile and a gtx 850m. system is using the haswell with nouveau according to "about this computer". could anyone explain how to install the appropriate driver and use the gtx850m instead of haswell mobile or point me in the right direction?
<sleepy_owl> just to clarify, additional drivers give me no alternative drivers to choose, just a blank window.
<ydl> k1l: cached means that the transferred data first load in the RAM before read at final HDD?
<votlon> So im having some bonding trouble guys, im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding but it seems like one of my nics isnt working correctly
<votlon> It says the nic is online yet it cant ping google
<votlon> and the network settings are correct
<votlon> I guess i should elaborate, its a 3 nic bond and the two other nics work correctly but the built in motherboard adapter seems to just be a dud
<votlon> could it be a driver issue?
<woozy> The boot info script doesn't worm
<woozy> Work
<Jordan_U> woozy: "Doesn't work" is almost never a useful description of a problem. What command did you run to try to run boot info script? Please pastebin its complete ouptut.
<woozy> Sorry. I followed the instructions on the website in terminal and it says command is not found
<rwp> woozy, Saying "command is not found" is no more useful when you don't say what command that might be.
<Jordan_U> woozy: Where did you extract the tarball to?
<woozy> To downloads
<Jordan_U> woozy: What is the exact command you used to try to run boot info script?
<kantlive-> mcphail: got it to work with v86d :) just cant use 1920x1080.
#ubuntu 2015-01-28
<woozy> It's the one they tell you to run on the Website: sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> How can I effectively disable gvfs?
<Jordan_U> Wulf: What is your end goal?
<Wulf> Jordan_U: it's blocking access to my gphoto2 compatible camera. And I don't think I need gvfs.
<Linxcat> anyone used filesystem passthrough with linux kvm here?
<RedheadedCupcake> I know this is super off topic but can someone help me root my phone?
<votlon> RedheadedCupcake: .-. what do you need help with, don't they baby proof rooting now :3
<Jordan_U> RedheadedCupcake: Please don't ask "super off topic" questions in #ubuntu. If you're looking for an appropriate channel try asking if one exists at #freenode, or use the alis service...
<Jordan_U> !alis | RedheadedCupcake
<ubottu> RedheadedCupcake: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<RedheadedCupcake> votlon I am using this guidehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2157484 and I'm at the part on using Androxyde Flashtool and I am having problems installing it on my Linux machine.
<woozy> Jordan_U: it's the one they tell you to run on the Web site: ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<Jordan_U> woozy: Except what you just posted is *not* exactly the command on the website. Please pastebin the exact command you ran, and the complete output from running that command. This is the last time I will ask. If you don't provide that with your next response, or at least an explanation of why you can't provide that, then I will stop trying to help you.
<RedheadedCupcake> I have a tar.gz file that I am having problems opening. Can anyone help. When I try to open it Archive Manager says An error occured while loading the archive
<Jordan_U> RedheadedCupcake: What is this tar.gz file for?
<RedheadedCupcake> rooting my phone
<woozy> Jordan_U: I copy and pasted it from the source Forge that I got the script from. I am making thing pastebin rn
<RedheadedCupcake> but I run ubuntu
<woozy> Jordan_U: and please calm down. I am new to Ubuntu.
<votlon> woozy: Its better for one to say sorry than to tell another to calm down ;)
<woozy> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/4aYjfafE
<woozy> volton: thanks for the tip. I'll try it next time :)
<Jordan_U> woozy: It looks like you didn't actually extract the tar.gz file to your Downloads directory. To do so please run "tar -xf ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz".
<Ben64> RedheadedCupcake: "tar zxfv file.tgz" will extract it, we're not going to help you run whatever is in there, and it is potentially dangerous
<RedheadedCupcake> Ben64 I did a checksum and what the website is saying and what I got are 2 different things. So I am trying to dl it from a different source
<woozy> Jordan_U: I think it may be because I extracted it into a folder and now I am not going into the folder. Need to take it another step into that
<xreal> Where can I found the DEBs in launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<Guest18826> ;
<woozy> Jordan_U: got it now. Here are results: pastebin.com/jwYtPy0w
<k1l_> xreal: ad the ppa and then run apt-get update and then install the packages
<xreal> k1l_: I mean, were are they located on the server?
<dw1> where do i get the latest acrobat reader .deb for ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> xreal: click on "view package details" and then the package you need to expand and then you will be offered several versions
<dw1> on a 100MB PDF evince is slow, want to try adobe
<dw1> i can find an old link but not a new one :/
<xreal> k1l_: I'm stupid, I didn't click on the single links :) Thanks.
<dw1> guess this will be good http://askubuntu.com/a/89129/347985
<RockyTV> uhm
<RockyTV> is this the place where I can ask for help?
<Ben64> dw1: be careful, not even adobe supports that
<dw1> Ben64: no? it's on their site.. ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/
<alias_neo> mcphail where do I find these debug options you said to disable?
<dw1> 2013 :/
<Ben64> dw1: its not on their download page anymore, i would not recommend it at all
 * dw1 considers alternative readers
<Bashing-om> RockyTV: It is if it is for 'buntu .. We do not fix broken hearts otherwise .
<RockyTV> I get an error while compiling the Silicon Labs CP210X driver for Ubuntu. My distro is Raspbian (wheezy), version 3.18.3. I came across this error: could not insert module cp210x.ko: Invalid module format
<k1l_> RockyTV: raspbian is not ubuntu. see #raspbian for support for that.
<RockyTV> thanks k1l_ !
<alias_neo> mcphail I have a suspicion that the grsecurity patch already disabled debugging stuff for me, everything debug related is unselected after patching
<MortezaE> Anybody used UNetBootin for doing usb install?
<MortezaE> does it erase my flash memory?
<valver> no, if you select your usb device to install the ISO on it
<MortezaE> thank u valver
<k1l_> MortezaE: it erases your usb drive.
<lindar_> Hi y'all. So, I have Japanese and Korean input set up on this machine. If I pop open a fresh terminal (CTRL+ALT+T) and irssi -c irc.freenode.org I'm able to type in Japanese and Korean, but after some unspecified time it will only render my input in roman characters.
<MortezaE> Does wireless drivers installed during net install or i must use Ethernet?
<alias_neo> usuallly you get wireless drivers, but if you're doing server install you may have to manually configure the connection
<diamonds> how to access top bar icons/etc. via keyboard?
<diamonds> I want to access the Network menu via the icon
<diamonds> brb
<EriC^^> diamonds: type nm-connection-editor in a terminal
<RockyTV> how do I adapt a makefile to a kernel which has no /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build dir?
<shadaloo> hi
<diamonds> connecting to vpn
<shadaloo> can anyone suggest something like ntop that runs in the terminal
<puff> I'm trying to print something on my hp photosmart 6250.  Worked fine the last time I used it, two or three weeks ago.  Now it just doesn't print. Print job shows up in the print queue gui, says "Pending".
<diamonds> anywho how get to wireless menu by keyboard?
<puff> If I print up Settings/Printers and open up the printer, I get a little dialog with seven categories on the left, Settings, Policies, Access Control, Installable Options, Printer Options, Job Options, Ink/Toner Levels.  When I click on Ink/Toner Levels the right side of the dialog says "Status Messages: Printer HPPhotosmart6250: 'paused'
<diamonds> Unity
<EriC^^> diamonds: type nm-connection-editor in a terminal
<puff> shadaloo: doesn't ntop run in a terminal?
<shadaloo> puff: changed to a web interface
<puff> shadaloo: Weird.
<shadaloo> yeah
<puff> shadaloo: I guess I haven't looked at ntop in awhile.
<MortezaE> thank u alias_neo
<alias_neo> np
<coolstar> hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop and it's having issues with spoofing the WLAN Mac address
<coolstar> I heard downgrading wpa_supplicant to the one from Ubuntu 13.10 will fix it. How do I just downgrade wpa_supplicant?
<noaer> hello guys, after trying to get into i3wm my notify osd became uglier, I removed i3wm but notifier still like in i3wm, what should I d? Here is the picture of it: http://i.imgur.com/JN3EOZH.png
<Ben64> coolstar: 13.10 isn't supported, and downgrading in general is a Bad Idea™
<coolstar> Ben64: I don't want to downgrade my whole system
<coolstar> just wpa_supplicant
<Ben64> coolstar: you should re-read what I wrote then
<coolstar> Ben64: this link tells me to downgrade wpa_supplicant to fix it though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1320752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1320752 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "MAC Spoofing / Cloning for WiFi is broken in Trusty 14.04 / 14.10 and all others including Mint 17" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ben64> Bad Idea™
<coolstar> Ben64: keeping it as is won't fix the issue I'm having though...
<Ben64> coolstar: well good luck
<noaer> any help&
<noaer> ?
<LeBlaaanc> how do I do "ls !(foo)" but for two different files foo and bar as an example?
<yassine> how to install vmware
<noaer> ok, found solution there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371020/notify-osd-notifications-appear-unthemed-in-top-left-corner
<noaer> thank you
<Ladon> Is there anything better/better looking than Monitorix? I like it... it just looks... old?
<Ladon> And editing the graphs seems to be a PITA.
<EriC^^> LeBlaaanc: ls !(foo|bar)
<coolstar> Ben64: figured out how to downgrade wpa_supplicant and it fixed my issue
<coolstar> something is seriously wrong with the wpa_supplicant and hostapd 2.0
<faltaDeFlix> What is the preferred way to watch netflix? my firefox/pipelght setup stopped working after a recent update
<kaste> Hello I am writing my own app and when it dumps core the stupid crash handler shows up every time. How can I stop this?
<EriC^^> kaste: apport?
<kaste> don't know
<kaste> running unity, so no kde or gnome crash handler
<EriC^^> does it say to report the error?
<kaste> yes
<k1l_> unity is running on the gnome base.
<k1l_> is it apport or whoopsie?
<EriC^^> kaste: open the dash > xdiagnose , uncheck error reporting
<kaste> thanks
<Bashing-om> faltaDeFlix: Google-chrome -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins . Works out of the box .
<faltaDeFlix> Bashing-om: any reason having chromium and chrome installed side-by-side would be a problem?
<Fun> who here used verimatrix on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> faltaDeFlix: I have seen that question asked before, I do not know from personal experience - and they advise there is no problem .
<faltaDeFlix> Bashing-om: should the "stable" ppa work?
<Bashing-om> faltaDeFlix: Lat I was aware it "did" require beta or dev release .. now that Google-chrome is at "  google-chrome-stable amd64 40.0.2214.93-1 " , naybe the stable release has netflix support ? .
<valver> s
<yjl> try to use linux
<sjak> so i got encfs and seahorse keyring with the same password as my ubuntu user account. that's safe...right?
<nomic> its safe as long as you don't tell anyone about it
<sjak> nomic: i was rather unclear. is it safe from cracking?
<nomic> i don't know
<nomic> long passwords aren't
<nomic> mixed characters #s letters
<nomic> uppercase lowercase
<MortezaE> I mistakenly deleted my .bashrc file. how could i create one of them?
<nomic> manually
<nomic> tbh
<MortezaE> I lost some capabalities such as autocomplete
<nomic> its a long file
<nomic> try to get a generic one
<MortezaE> from where?
<nomic> could autopaste eone here
<Bashing-om> MortezaE: A default file is in /etc/skel .
<nomic> heres generic
<nomic> http://pastebin.com/PF5X6CJy
<MortezaE> ls /etc/skel/
<MortezaE> examples.desktop
<MortezaE> Bashing-om, ^
<nomic> /etc/skel is empty (here)
<MortezaE> nomic, than u, btw i am on 14.04, it's ok?
<MortezaE> 8thank
<anti-unix> hi
<nomic> that was from a 14.04
<nomic> xubuntu
<nomic> did you file i MortezaE
<MortezaE> ok ty :)
<nomic> it worked?
<nomic> should have
<MortezaE> i'll test now
<nomic> permissions (here) -rw-r--r-- 1
<nomic> permissions (here) -rw-r--r--
<nomic> on .bashrc
<nomic> if that is issue
<MortezaE> omum, ill set it
<MortezaE> it works perfectly nomic :)
<nomic> cool
<nomic> DO NOT LOSE IT AGAIN
<nomic> k
<nomic> how did you manage that?
<nomic> certain things should not be typed
<nomic> in shell
<MortezaE> what?
<nomic> the file
<floppym> Does the ubuntu install/livecd come with a utility I can use to post output to a pastebin? Something like wgetpaste?
<MortezaE> i lost it because of using > intead of >> nomic :D
<nomic> ah
<MortezaE> thank u man, night
<RockyTVm> how do I get a /build folder on my /lib/modules/3.18.3+/ dir?
<NightMonkey> i can haz glibc update in 14.04 LTS?
<RedheadedCupcake> k
<Bashing-om> floppym: One installs the tool -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<floppym> Bashing-om: Ok, thanks.
<RedheadedCupcake> Does anyone know if startup disc creator will make a bootable USB for windows?
<floppym> I have never tried installing a package on a livecd before; don't know why that did not occur to me.
<apb1963>  how can I change the display resolution in kde4 ?  ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> floppym: liveDVD runs in ram, so will not persist a re-boot .
<floppym> Bashing-om: Sure, I figured as much.
<RedheadedCupcake> Does anyone know if startup disc creator will make a bootable USB for windows?
<bazhang> ##windows for that RedheadedCupcake
<RedheadedCupcake> bazhang even if i'm using an ubuntu machine
<RedheadedCupcake> ?
<bazhang> RedheadedCupcake, they have tools for that
<bazhang> ie windows creation tools
<RedheadedCupcake> bazhang windows creation tools for linux?
<bazhang> RedheadedCupcake, the ubuntu ones wont work for that
<RedheadedCupcake> bazhang That's what I thought. I've been through this before and I don't remember how i made the live USB
<bazhang> !info winusb
<ubottu> Package winusb does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> theres a PPA with winusb RedheadedCupcake
<RedheadedCupcake> Will winusb work on 14.10?
<gr33n7007h> RedheadedCupcake: is a windows iso?
<bazhang> RedheadedCupcake, ppa are at your own risk, keep that in mind
<RedheadedCupcake> yes
<gr33n7007h> dd will do fine then
<RedheadedCupcake> gr33n7007h what is dd?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu RedheadedCupcake
<gr33n7007h> you want to put windows iso on a usb?
<bazhang> scroll nearly all the way down on that link RedheadedCupcake
<gr33n7007h> sudo dd if=/path/to/windows.iso of=/dev/sdb #=> or what ever your usb node is
<gr33n7007h> RedheadedCupcake: ^^
<RedheadedCupcake> bazhang to the one that's got 10 upvotes?
<bazhang> RedheadedCupcake, number 7
<user_> xm
<Hilikus> is it possible to install only a single package from the next release of ubuntu? i want to update something but utopic doesn't have the latest version available
<bazhang> dont mix repos Hilikus
<bazhang> nor packages
<Hilikus> bazhang: so what's the recommended way then? uninstall the ubuntu version and get the latest version form somewhere else? directly from the creator for exampkle
<bazhang> Hilikus, wait two months then get the latest version
<bazhang> Hilikus, compile, ppa, or version upgrade in april
<Hilikus> bazhang: what is the problem with mixing anyway?
<xangua> if you want to update a specific packages find a PPA or compile yourself, both on your own risk Hilikus
<bazhang> Hilikus, complete system breakage
<xangua> if you want latest packages all the time maybe ubuntu is not the distro for you
<Hilikus> bazhang: how can that happen in dependencies are specified correctly? i.e it doesn't just say i need any version of library B
<bazhang> yeah, no maybe about that
<bazhang> what package Hilikus
<Hilikus> xangua: i've used ubuntu for 8 years and this is the first time, and i did mention i wanted to update *one* package. that's hardly "all the time"
<Hilikus> bazhang: keepass2
<bazhang> Hilikus, each "single" package needs the further higher level dependencies
<bazhang> Hilikus, thats worse than a simple PPA issue with dependencies
<Hilikus> but then shouldn't the answer depend on the dependncies? what if the new package has the exact same dependencies as the version in utopic?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> !info keepass2
<ubottu> keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.27+dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 768 kB, installed size 2381 kB
<Hilikus> what is the problem if the dependencies are exactly the same?? say they do a bugfix in the software itself and there were no changes in dependencies? what can possible go wrong with installing the new version? i am asking for details, not just the bottom line answer
<bazhang> Hilikus, the single package requires support from the higher level dependencies, version number and all, which will be for the next release not this one
<Bashing-om> Hilikus: -> apt-cache depends keepass2 <- All these get changed, and all others that depend on these libs no longer work .
<bazhang> what is is exactly that you need from the next version of keepass2 Hilikus
<somsip> Anyone else getting "Hash Sum mismatch" on apt-get update from security.ubuntu.com/trusty-security. Same on two different servers here.
<bazhang> the gpg somsip ?
<somsip> bazhang: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<somsip> bazhang: on local desktop, and remote server built from a clean base image a few minutes ago
<Bashing-om> somsip: Nope, looks good here " Get:13 http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security/multiverse i386 Packages [1,412 B] " .
<bazhang> somsip, that error I have seen so many times, on so many releases, with that exact i18n
<Hilikus> Bashing-om: how can i know if those really get changed?
<somsip> Bashing-om: multiverse i386 is okay here too, just i18n/Translation-en that's failing
<dupingping> hi everybody
<bazhang> Hilikus, it's the next version, thats what happens
<dupingping> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/how-to-switch-between-new-unity.html
<somsip> bazhang: is it something you can see if you're getting now? I just want to see if it's me or a general problem
<dupingping> the url shows me how can i set Lockscreen as Lightdm.
<Hilikus> bazhang: ah ok, they just rerelease the package even if the sourcecode didn't change? i didn't know that
<somsip> bazhang: ignore - okay now. Just saw a CVE update come through
<dupingping> But my 14.04 doesn't show me the Lockscreen tag.
<dupingping> where i can find it?
<Bashing-om> Hilikus: check the version differences : http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for each lib listed .
<bazhang> somsip, I 'm not on my ubuntu box at the moment; one fix I found was to see the gpg were being saved as .html files (looking using nautilus) and removing them
<somsip> bazhang: looks like the repo was down ever-so-momentarily. Something learnt there for me, but thanks anyway :)
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu gpgerr might have a hint as well somsip
<bazhang> ok phew
<Hilikus> Bashing-om: that's what i'm doing, but ubuntu it lists only ranges (which again is a bad idea if they don't really support mixing versions). for example the vivid package depends on libmono-corlib4.5-cil (>= 3.2.8)  which is fullfilled even in utopic, some for all the other i've checked. but i haven't checked them all. however, the answer was not, it depends on whether you have to update 200dependencies for that 1 package, the answer was "don't mix
<Hilikus>  repos" and i'm trying to understand if that's the rule of thumb or there's something else
<bazhang> Hilikus, its the most very basic rules, thats it's not even contemplated to do otherwise
<bazhang> Hilikus, and we have explained very clearly exactly why that is: the supporting libraries are all for the next release, not this one
<Bashing-om> Hilikus: I am far from an expert. But it is my experience that installing higher versions leads to "depenency hell" .. What you might do is look at the control file(s) /var/lib/dpkg/status .
<link0802> Pleace help me :). I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Few days ago problem with launcher counter/badge has appeared. It becomes very-very small. Does anyone have the same problem/solution for it? Screenshot of problem (psensor temperature counter) here http://i.imgur.com/6oXmN8N.png. Thnx for help :)
<LurkAshFlake> Ubuntu 14, I use high contrast appearance but would like nautilus to have its background black and font white. May someone tell me how please?
<Katmk> Hello there. I was wondering if anyone can help me. I am looking to make the switch to Ubuntu from windows. I have never installed an operating system before. I currently have windows. I don't have any disks to save Ubuntu on and my flash drive is inadequate. How do I install Ubuntu? Can I, on my current os, download the compressed files from Ubuntu's website and then install them? Or will I need to install them during my computer star
<nomic> you need a "live cd"
<nomic> you download the .iso .. which is a cd image
<nomic> then you create a cd
<nomic> from within windows you use a cd creator tool
<squinty> link0802:  maybe take a look at   unity-tweak-tool    (available in the repo's)
<Hilikus> Bashing-om: i understand, i imagine in most cases it is. i work with modular systems in my job (OSGi) and i know that managing dependencies is hard, semantic versioning etc, but if it's done correctly you should not have dependency hell. again, based on my professional knowledge i was just wondering if it is the same, so a matter of "you probably will have dependency hell, at which point it is definitely a bad idea to proceed" or if it really is *g
<Hilikus> uaranteed* to break things up
<LurkAshFlake> a bootable cd*
<Hilikus> anyway, thanks for the help guys
<nomic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nomic> or you can make a bootable usb key
<Hilikus> i'll continue reading, i found the entry on pinning, but i iwll also read on how to create my own ppa
<jak2000> hi all
<nomic> Katmk
<jak2000> isnt recommendable install vsftpd right? how to copy a file from windows to my server? i have ip/user/password
<Katmk> Thank you very much. So, I'll have to get a blank cd and download the files onto that then insert disk during bootup of my computer?
<Katmk> blank dvd*
<squinty> Katmk:  imgburn  (freeware) for Windows to burn an iso
<link0802> squinty alredy trye it :) don't help (or I don't see what I need change)
<Katmk> thank you.
<jak2000> squidly any advice for me?
<squinty> Katmk:  burn at a low speed too to reduce potential burn errors (fwiw, I burn mine at 4X)
<Katmk> thank you, i will make sure to do that.
<squinty> link0802:  well really I am not sure what your exact problem is as your initial question is pretty ambiguous.  but if the icons are too small then you should be able to increase there size with the tweak took
<squinty> tool
<squinty> link0802:  tweak tool > launcher > icon size
<Bashing-om> Katmk: also: verify the .iso file : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ; verify the burn integrity : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck ; the burn guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto .
<Katmk> thanks alot.
<Katmk> I have 4 gb (2.87 usable) of RAM. is this still going to work for me? Do I need to uninstall windows first to make it possible?
<courttv> Katmk: ram or hard drive space.
<Katmk> ram, hard drive space i have 366 gb of 465 gb
<Bashing-om> Katmk: What is your end goal here > IF you have a supported release of ubuntu, there is a path inplace to do an on-line release upgrade .
<squinty> katlyn:  might also want to give the following to see if anything applicable to your unit  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<link0802> squinty Thnx. But icons have normal size, I have problem only with counter/badger. In past I try change launcher icon size, but it has no result :(
<link0802> Pic how it must be http://4.bp.blogspot.com/--tEZO2DOzco/T_a8MvJ-xjI/AAAAAAAAJPQ/dnsL2a8qkQ8/s1600/psensor_1.png (little badge with 59°C)
<link0802> And now look at my screen http://i.imgur.com/hwNYTAs.png (icons at max size)
<link0802> Thank you for help and sorry for my English :
<courttv> Katmk: ram don't store data when powered down. The hard drive is where Windows and ubuntu gets installed.
<squinty> Katmk: ram amount is fine.   windows only needs to be kept if you still want to use it.  Also check to see if you have a Windows recovery partition (which holds all the Windows installable files for recovery/installation purposes).  If you plan to use Windows then you may want to keep that partition
<nomic> Katmk   1gb of ram is plenty enough for ubuntu
<nomic> the ram isn't an issue
<Katmk> ok thank you, I wasnt sure.
<squinty> nomic: 1 gig would be ok for lubuntu not ubuntu imho
<nomic> ok
<nomic> xubuntu
<squinty> link0802:  going to be heading out pretty quick here but one thing you may want to check out is if you have the correct video driver installed. some participants (myself included) experienced nvidia driver issues after the last kernel update.  not really sure if that would be applicable to your problem or not ......
<Katmk> so im going to purchase a blank disk tomorrow and download at a low speed the downloaded files form ubuntu, insert the disk and when my computer is  starting up it should recognize the contents of the disk and prompt me to install?
<squinty> Katmk:  download the iso (from the main ubuntu web site) to your Windows computer.  Install Imgburn (if you want to) and then use it to burn the iso to your DVD (not CD). once it has burnt, then make sure your computer can boot from the DVD (usually an option in BIOS and/or initial computer splash screen eg  Esc or F12 key etc).
<link0802> squinty Oh....You right! I simple forget that I upgrade my video driver :) I think this is the reason of this problem. Thank you very much!
<squinty> Katmk: also as someone also mentioned, before burning the DVD, check the md5sum for the iso (details on the iso download page).  you can use the freeware winMd5sum program to do that
<squinty> link0802:  :-)  hopefully that is the problem then.  keeping fingers crossed for ya. :)
<Katmk> thank you. any dvd blank disk would work?
<nomic> yes
<nomic> you can generally try a test burn
<squinty> Katmk: afaik, yes. match it with the specs for your dvd burner though. ( ie -R +R etc)
<nomic> before actually burning it
<asfddfsaljk> i need to transfer files via filezilla but connection keeps timing out. but i can ssh just fine... how to fix?
<squinty> Katmk:  once you get your supplies you can always just come here for further advice on burning/installing etc.  always someone around....
<Katmk> thank you again guys. hopefully it works out tomorrow. Im very excited.
<squinty> katlyn:   :-)
<Guest44585> list
<squinty> Guest44585:  put a slash / before the word list
<oGsTeaSea> .
<TheMissingBit> anyone know how to get lusb
<TheMissingBit> i mean optiups
<TheMissingBit> to work under debian / ubuntu
<Wombel> Hello
<Wombel> IS the desktop computer dying?
<TheMissingBit> Wombel, go back to 4chan
<danato> How do I share the internet from a 3g dongle modem over wifi to my android phone? I cant find anything that is not outdated
<lorfds> anyone have experience installing intermediate certificates from namecheap
<lorfds> they emailed me two intermediate certificates
<lorfds> COMODORSAAddTrustCA.crt
<lorfds> COMODORSADomainValidationSecureServerCA.crt
<lorfds> not sure which of these to use (or both)
<deww> both
<lorfds> how do i configure this in apache
<lorfds> SSLCertificateChainFile /home/sammy/intermediate.crt
<The_Tick> https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/795/69/how-to-install-ssl-certificates
<lorfds> do i use that SSLCertificateChainFile directive for both certificates?
<The_Tick> read the link I pasted
<deww> great link. will read again
<CodeMan> Hi
<The_Tick> once read, click it
<deww> i usually forget and look at existing configs
<The_Tick> actually this isn't a horrible howto
<The_Tick> just from glancing at it
<deww> it isn't
<deww> lorfds: just look towards the bottom for the full example
 * The_Tick bookmarks
<lorfds> this isnt lining up with what they sent me though
<lorfds> http://pastebin.com/vpFUFNMs
<lorfds> i have Root CA
<lorfds> and two intermediate CA
<lorfds> so i use SSLCertificateChainFile on both intermediate certs?
<lorfds> in my apache vhost?
<The_Tick> lorfds: then you should contact them
<lorfds> this is what i was looking for
<lorfds> https://support.comodo.com/index.php?/Default/Knowledgebase/Article/View/643/0/how-do-i-make-my-own-bundle-file-from-crt-files
<lorfds> i have to create a bundle file
<deww> ah you ened to cat them together
<booboy> http://www.twitch.tv/kylelandrypiano SNOWDEN ON PIANO
<booboy> sorry please dont ban me
<booboy> just thought it was worth a giggle
<TheMissingBit> booboy, ##defocus #chat ##defocus-uncensored
<booboy> rgr
<booboy> sorry <3 linux <3 ubuntu
<TheMissingBit> no probblem
<TheMissingBit> there is also #ubuntu-offtopic iirc
<somsip> TheMissingBit: yes, there is
<TheMissingBit> :)
<KindOne> TheMissingBit, lol at the -uncensored one..
<TheMissingBit> KindOne, I will never forget that channel
<puff> Good evening.
<KindOne> TheMissingBit, I think you mean single #, not double ##
<puff> I'm trying to print this PDF but nothing comes out.  Settings/Printers/MyPrinter/print queue just shows the job "pending" but never printing.  Any ideas?
<puff> And the printer in CUPS shows "	Paused - "Rendering completed"
<TheMissingBit> KindOne, didn't it go to ##?
<TheMissingBit> defocus became #chat
<KindOne> TheMissingBit, im talking about the -uncensored one.
<TheMissingBit> ah
<TheMissingBit> it didn't change?
<KindOne> Correct.
<TheMissingBit> why not?
<TheMissingBit> we could've added even more confusion! :)
<The_Tick> freenode politics are best ignored
<TheMissingBit> the:)
<puff> Yay, figured out my paused printer/pending job problem.  If anybody's curious, http://localhost:631 has an entire web UI for CUPS.  Clicked on "Printers", then the link for my printer, then in the "Maintenance" dropdown I selected "Resume Printer", then entered my regular ubuntu username and password, and it printed out the job.
<TheMissingBit> f
<Fun> heya
<Fun> who here uses Remmina?
<Fun> I have rdp ed into win box all I see is recycle bin. when I make window open and want to drag it it just expand yet to move
<CHVNX> Is that a Windows problem"?
<ame> hi do anybody have idea on opening serial port for sending and receiving data using putting??
<ame> putty??
<aeon-ltd> ame: isn't putty windows?
<ame> aeon-ltd:We can also use on ubuntu
<NEI4U2K> hi, i have a few questions about the persistence mode. Is this the right channel?
<aeon-ltd> NEI4U2K: ubuntu? close enough
<NEI4U2K> my usb is only 8gb currently. Does it mean if I had a bigger usb. could it be that it can be used to install big programs and carry it around whereever I go.
<NEI4U2K> and I will have one single system that I work with as long as I have the usb.
<aeon-ltd> yes, a larger usb stick will allow you to store more, such as larger programs. if english is not your first language you might want to check how you worded the sentence
<i0d9i20> "Researchers at cloud security company Qualys have discovered a major security hole, GHOST (CVE-2015-0235), in the Linux GNU C Library (glibc). This vulnerability enables hackers to remotely take control of systems without even knowing any system IDs or passwords." http://www.zdnet.com/article/critical-linux-security-hole-found/
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<NEI4U2K> I wont be limited to 4gb of persistence, right? the max persistence on the lililinux usb creator (for my 8gb is 4gb only).
<squinty> NEI4U2K:  you could also do a full install to a usb stick which would be better than livedvd/persistence mode.  if using on different machines, then proprietary video drivers would not be an options
<NEI4U2K> it says it's limited to 4gb because of the FAT32 file system.
<delinquentme> so im reading output from a USB connection ... running an arduino ... and I'm getting a bunch of additional information which isn't showing up on the native arduino serial monitor ... anyone know what it might be?
<NEI4U2K> i will try squinty suggestion now. Thanks :)
<mattwj2002> hi all ... I was wondering if there was an 802.11ac usb nic that works well in 14.04 ... thanks in advance
<paul_> Hola
<mattwj2002> hola paul_
<mattwj2002> que tal me amigo?
<droop> i was upgrading to 14.14 and laptop died. How can I find the upgrade?
<happyfr0gg> Synaptic is not working and neither is updating my package lists.
<`hypermist`> I can't connect to the windows pc in my house via my ubuntu system, it can't establish a connection
<aeon-ltd> `hypermist`: connect using what?
<aeon-ltd> happyfr0gg: does an error message come up in the terminal?
<`hypermist`> aeon-ltd, in built network explorer
<happyfr0gg> aeon-ltd, no.
<aeon-ltd> happyfr0gg: did you intereupt a package install or any operation last time
<happyfr0gg> I am not sure. I was installing another Linux os as a VirualBox VM. I know I installed the linux vm into the correct partition.
<`hypermist`> so any idea aeon-ltd ?
<happyfr0gg> While the linux vm was downloading packages and installing them, do you think this corrupted my Synaptic package Manager?
<`hypermist`> i need to reboot somethings gone horribly wrong
<yusuf1> my gnome-keyring seems didn't manage my ssh-agent
<yusuf1> any ideas?
<yusuf1> im sure that my gnome-keyring is running
<yusuf1> done reinstalling package of seahorse, gnome-keyring, ssh, but seems didn't work
<happyfr0gg> I may come back tomorrow evening for more help on this issue.
<happyfr0gg> <--- out.
<ewanoob> I want to install ubuntu (for my laptop) but without all the bloat that comes with it. I was thinking of installing Ubuntu 14.10 but the server edition as the best answer here suggests: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1807/how-can-i-strip-down-ubuntu - Do you guys think that's a good idea? Anything I should be worried about?
<cfhowlett> !mini | ewanoob
<ubottu> ewanoob: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ewanoob> The minimal install would have me installing unity and the big packages like ubuntu-desktop, would it not? I don't want unity or anything that comes with unity, and very little pre-installed programs.
<cfhowlett> ewanoob, no.  it's minimal.  YOU choose what to add.
<`hypermist`> I set it as a share so windows could access it and made sure guest could but it didn't work for network exploring
<ewanoob> Hmm, might try that then. Hopefully it doesn't install the amazon bs since I choose what I want to install
<`hypermist`> I can't install these sudo apt-get install gnome-user-share apache2.2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd cause it says i have unmet dependences and it will break a certain lot of files
<`hypermist`> it was apache2.2's fault nvm
<i0d9i20> can iphones connect to Ubuntu? do to you get itunes working on Ubuntu?
<i0d9i20> how*
<cfhowlett> !iphone | i0d9i20,
<ubottu> i0d9i20,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<floodplain> hi all
<jamesd> hello
<Programmer_> hi
<floodplain> i'm just wondering if i set up a logical partition for /, /home, /var and /tmp can i just swap out / for a new distro?
<floodplain> like kubuntu etc
<`hypermist`> Why can i not access my folder i shared. over the network on my windows machine ?
<`hypermist`> Don't worry
<floodplain> @hypermist - can you see the folder over the network?
<floodplain> or is it not visible to you at all?
<Retropikzel> where should I direct my suggestions realting to making ubuntu better? email of some sort?
<Retropikzel> *relating
<cfhowlett> !contribute | Retropikzel,
<ubottu> Retropikzel,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Retropikzel> thank you
<frdmn> good morning!
<frdmn> can someone help me with my fstab and my newly added raid?
<frdmn> i'm getting "*** /dev/sdb should be checked for errors ***" on every login-prompt
<frdmn> but it seems to work fine
<frdmn> fdisk -l still says "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table" though :/
<frdmn> any ideas?
<jamesd> are you mounting /dev/sdb1? or /dev/sdb
<jamesd> grep sdb /etc/fstab
<frdmn> jamesd: my fstab looks like this: //hastebin.com/cepafaquro
<frdmn> http://hastebin.com/cepafaquro
<frdmn> jamesd: that said hard drive is also actually a hardware raid
<jamesd> if its not in /etc/fstab why ubuntu trying to mount it? or looking at it at all.
<jamesd> time for sleep... sorry couldn't help more... gotta say i am not a fan of the whole UUID mess... have to try down if its really is /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 which could cause a problem...
<templ> hi
<templ> just one question
<templ> is it a good idea to encrypt all drives, or is it paranoid? (desktop pc)
<cfhowlett> templ, it's paranoid but...
<cfhowlett> templ, just because you're paranoid does not mean *they* are not out to get you.
<templ> -_-
<renzo> ciao
<templ> the funny thing is, that's not even something that I consider as a probably option :D
<renzo> ricordando
<MarkusDB1> templ: depends on what you do, if you got sensitive data, there is a lot of other thing to consider too.
<renzo> ciao
<cfhowlett> !it | renzo
<ubottu> renzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<templ> w
<templ> MarkusDB1: what do you consider as sensitive?
<MarkusDB1> templ: also, today most people just use cloud services and social media like there is no tomorrow. In most cases you already share your data.
<captainfantastic> is it possible to have multiple desktop environments in Ubuntu without having them conflicting with each other?
<MarkusDB1> captainfantastic: yes
<templ> MarkusDB1: it's personal data, so not very interesting to anyone really. I try to keep social network usage to a minimum.
<captainfantastic> MarkusDB1: when I install KDE, unity always gets messed up.
<cfhowlett> captainfantastic, so install kubuntu instead ?
<captainfantastic> cfhowlett: for some reason, I want to use Unity as well.
<MarkusDB1> templ: in short, you need to decide, there is no optimal solution. all depends on your life, your business and your goals.
<captainfantastic> cfhowlett: freedom, isn't it what it is all about?
<cfhowlett> captainfantastic, go for it
<templ> MarkusDB1: I think that maybe everyone should encryp
<templ> *encrypt
<MarkusDB1> Well, if its just your average joe, with everything in the cloud. I'm not too sure about that.
<somsip> templ: best to make your own decisions about your own computer and leave others to chose for themselves
<somsip> templ: I see way too many problems here from users who encrypt, and make a mess of it, and they lose everything
<cultavix> good morning
<templ> someone: I didn't impose anything... I was just trying to explain, what my standpoint is...
<cultavix> I'm trying to get my intel 7260 wifi card working... im running ubuntu 14.10
<somsip> templ: best to ask support for what you need in this channel. Then you'll get good, relevant advice
<MarkusDB1> somsip: yeah that is the irony, if you encrypt you are the master of your data. You might loose the drive, and the backup script might not have worked. And that guy with a mac, that doesn't care at all about security comes out as the winner, in front of your boss =)
<nomic> why on xubuntu 14.04 does screen saver blanking kick in -- even though xset has it disabled even though light locker is disabled
<somsip> MarkusDB1: like I say, I see too many people here who can't decrypt their drive after a problem and it doesn't work out well. Like you say - it is a matter of accepting responsibility
<templ> someone: what does go wrong?
<templ> somsip: what can go wrog?
<templ> *wrong
<MarkusDB1> somsip: I encrypt, for the reason of carring password-less ssh keys around, mainly used for development.
<lonewohlf42> my cpu has a usage pulse of up to 60% every 20 seconds. Does anyone know why?
<somsip> templ: no idea - I've never bothered with encryption. Search the logs if you want to
<cage> Intuitively for me, ubuntu doesn't do that great of a job handling multiple instances of the same application (in x). Is there anything to make it for windows-like? :p
<somsip> MarkusDB1: and you know the pros and cons. I believe there is something on the install that had Encrypt My Home ticked by default that was not perhaps the best thing to do. I forget really though
<MarkusDB1> templ: basically cryptfs, is not for the faint of heart if you try to fix a failing harddrive or something like that. You need to understand linux filesystems, if you are going to do encryption correctly.
<templ> MarkusDB1: that's what I am worrying about
<MarkusDB1> somsip: I don't actually like that "home folder" encryption, since it screws with ssh remote login. I use full disk encryption instead.
<templ> okay, well, I won't then
<somsip> MarkusDB1: fair enough. Still something I know nothing about. I just issue the warning when users who seem less experienced seem keen on encrypting without understanding what it means.
<MarkusDB1> somsip: Yeah I agree with you, I've spent a lot of time reading up on these issues over several years.
<MarkusDB1> I believe, you need to run your own backup server, with all of what that means, to be able to run encryption in a good way.
<jkavalik> hello
<templ> somsip: I know that I seem "lees experienced" but... well.. I'm not
<jkavalik> just updating mariadb 10.0.15 to 10.0.16 on ubuntu 12.04 and it hangs after "* Stopping MariaDB database server mysqld                               [ OK ]"
<somsip> MarkusDB1: and I suppose in the current climate of backdoors and data grabbing, it's understandable that people think encryption is an easy solution. It seems to require experiencing and understanding, not just a jump on the badnwagon
<somsip> templ: please don't take it as a personal slight, please. If people are asking about 'shoul I encrypt' and it's not clear that they should, I just say what I said to you. That's all
<templ> somsip: I do know that encryption serves me nothing on a running system... Why would that help me with backdoors? Nothing...
<jkavalik> hm, solved itself after ~5 minutes..
<MarkusDB1> somsip: well encryption is actually dead simple, which is what makes it hard. "You can only use your own hardware to encrypt and decrypt. With the use of your own secret keys."
<templ> MarkusDB1: why your own hardware?
<MarkusDB1> somsip: every service and application that tries to make encryption easy fails.
<templ> MarkusDB1: that would (might) only apply when hardware encrypting
<MarkusDB1> it applies all encryption
<somsip> MarkusDB1: you clearly know more about this than me and I happily defer. But I'm going to back away from the OT discussion now and get back to work :)
<templ> what!?
<MarkusDB1> somsip: lol, me too. Nice talking, good luck
<templ> *mind blown*
<MarkusDB1> templ: sorry for blowing minds =)
<templ> what exactly do you refer to as "same hardware"?
<MarkusDB1> your own hardware. that you control
<templ> it's not, that one couldn't move encryption containers from drive to drive
<templ> and it would make no sense not to be able to
<MarkusDB1> it can be several computers
<templ> oh well, that's self explanatory^^
<MarkusDB1> but you need to own them. As soon as a cloud server of vps decrypts your stuff, they got your key in ram
<templ> I thought, you ment that the decryption could only take place on the hardware the encryption had taken place on
<templ> that's why I would never do that
<MarkusDB1> templ: ah sorry that is not what I meant.
<Grady> My unity is not loading after I log in, i hit ctrl alt f1, and try to log in.... It says "ghhofstetter login" and then i enter my password, then it says "password:" every combination of password and username i use to try and login it fails
<MarkusDB1> templ: but for security you need to own all hardware.
<Grady> also cannot boot safe options for some reason when I try to hold down shift
<templ> MarkusDB1: that's implied
<MarkusDB1> templ: ah then we understand each other =)
<somsip> !password | Grady (probably worth reading this first)
<ubottu> Grady (probably worth reading this first): Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<TwistedCheshire> So kubuntu hates me, guess it's time to look at Mint.
<templ> MarkusDB1: btw. when connecting to Wifi WPA2, the key isn't set to the accesspoint in clear right?...
<cfhowlett> !mint | TwistedCheshire,
<ubottu> TwistedCheshire,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<somsip> TwistedCheshire: did you want to ask a support question, or just seek attention?
<Grady> ubottu, I know my password and its strength, i have a problem loading unity and the troubleshooting I have found online is presenting its own problems...
<ubottu> Grady: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<templ> *sent
<TwistedCheshire> Not worried about that, and I know that, LOL. Not looking for help with that, and kubuntu channel is dead.
<somsip> Grady: what you described sounded like a password issue, whether a real incorrect password, or something else. Can you describe the issue differently?
<MarkusDB1> templ: I'm not too fluent in wifi security, that is a whole other discussion.
<MarkusDB1> templ: Good luck with the security work, afk.
<templ> MarkusDB1: thanks, it just popped up^^ bye
<consolidated> Grady: You're entering your username first and then password right? dumb question i know but reading what you wrote it seems like you said you entered your password at the "login:" prompt
<Grady> somsip: My computer is not loading unity when I login (it logs in so password is correct), I read that you can open up terminal and try a few commands to try and restart unity, I cannot open up terminal with ctrl alt t.... so I also read that you can open up tty1 by pressing ctrl alt f1, this then goes into a full screen terminal looking thing and asks for me "GHHofstetter Login:" so I enter my password hit enter and then It pops up another line requesting p
<Grady> assword, so I tried it again, reponse was login failed and allowed me to retry, after multiple attempt of not putting anything on the GHHofstetter Login: hitting enter and then entering password, or retyping my username then password, everything fails... I KNOW my password is correct.... is there any way I can boot ubuntu in safe mode?
<consolidated> that first line is for your username only.
<aeon-ltd> Grady: you type your username first then
<consolidated> the password line is for your password
<aeon-ltd> damn beaten to it
<consolidated> it's important enough to say twice
<aeon-ltd> consolidated: you made an enemy today, from this day to the last day...
<Grady> consolidated: Yes I have tried that, still login incorrect
<aeon-ltd> Grady: your username may differ from your pc's name
<consolidated> Grady: you're sure you're using your username, not your "full name" or computer name
<Grady> i also make sure to know when to use capital letters
<consolidated> rofl
<consolidated> and now you beat me...
<aeon-ltd> Grady: i'm sorry but it's incredibly hard to believe the login function can't reference what you type to usernames stored on your pc
<Grady> is there anyway to safe start a PC and work around this?
<aeon-ltd> consolidated: well i guess we're no longer enemies
<aeon-ltd> Grady: let's just go back to the first problem, no unity. when you log in what do you see?
<Grady> aeon: big old low res screen and an error pops up says system program problem detected
<Grady> then nothing
<aeon-ltd> Grady: details of the error?
<Grady> aeon: no it just asks me if I want to report it, if i hit cancel nothing... if i hit report problem... still nothing
<aeon-ltd> Grady: does it say something along the lines of 'it's running in low graphic mode'?
<Grady> aeon: no, just something along the lines of "you can report this problem" I cant do anything after that "not even right click, just move my mouse and hit ctrl at f1
<ObrienDave> Grady, error reporting happens in the background after you press report. you don't usually see a response
<aeon-ltd> Grady: if we could get the whole message we may be able to help more
<Grady> Title: System program problem detected, Sub text: do you want to report the problem now?, 2 questions: 1: cancel, 2 report problem....
<Grady> that is all there is
<aeon-ltd> ... that's incredibly vague, yeah we'll have to get you to log in and try to start unity from a terminal to see more
<aeon-ltd> Grady: so you gotta find out what your username is
<aeon-ltd> or we have to find out what happened immediately before this problem started to occur
<Grady> ok, aeon you were right about my username it is actually Grady Hofstetter (now you guys know my name) but even when I throw that into tty1, it still says login incorrect
<Grady> what happened immediatley is I used my computer with an hdmi cord, unplugged it.... and then shut it down, but I also installed updates earlier in the day...
<aeon-ltd> Grady: then if the password is correct then the username isn't...
<Grady> "/
<Grady> srry, misclick... can you guys give me a link so I can upload pics to you?
<aeon-ltd> Grady: if the updates caused this we can't get to work without a login. so we need you to log in as you or we have to work as root (not reccommended)
<Grady> aeon: see if I am doing anything wrong, btw thanks for you time: https://imgur.com/a/XXd99
<consolidated> Grady: Grady Hofstetter is your full name
<th3_mol3> hey wonder if anyone can help me..
<consolidated> your username is probably not that... do you remember what you set it to?
<Grady> consolidated: I used both GHHofstetter and Grady Hofstetter, both dont work
<th3_mol3> think I've done something rather silly and kinda messed up my Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Grady: try grady
<Grady> aeon: mother of god, I feel stupid... that was it... no caps... wow.... ok what now?
<th3_mol3> screw it think I'm gonna have to do a re-install
<th3_mol3> silly Linux Format magazine and their messed up Ubuntu CD
<aeon-ltd> Grady: now we try to start unity and monitor the messages you get in the terminal you just logged into
<Grady> aeon: usual text pops up but then it says "E: error: brokencount > Orun-parts: /etc/update-mord.d/90-updates-avalible exited with return code 225
<th3_mol3> http://www.linuxformat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16656
<aeon-ltd> Grady: wait unity started?
<Grady> aeon: no, do you have a command for unity start?
<Grady> i am still in this full screen terminal tty1 screen
<Grady> aeon: http://imgur.com/EHIRkNv
<aeon-ltd> Grady: instead of gdm you may be using lightdm, i think that's the default (sorry not a current ubuntu user)
<Grady> aeon: as you could see the first command I put in was wrong, typing in stuff in before I ready what it did, but that command for simply unity is what gave me those results
<shambat> will an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 break grub2?
<cfhowlett> shambat, shouldn't
<shambat> I see my VPS provider requires grub2 to be uninstalled nad replaced by grub when doing that upgrade
<shambat> found some bugs on launchpad about 13.10 to 14.04, but not sure if it's related
<aeon-ltd> Grady: did you try lightdm?
<dannymichel> scp -r guy@guy.feralhosting.com:/media/dmv/dannymichel/private/rtorrent/data/In\ This\ Moment\ -\ Black\ Widow\ (2014)\ [FLAC] ~/Downloads/
<dannymichel> am i supposed to escape the ()s somehow?
<dannymichel> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Grady> aeon: yes, says only root can run lightdm, to run as reg user for testing use use it with test mode flag.... how do i do that>?
<`hypermist`> sudo
<`hypermist`> will work right aeon-ltd  ?
<aeon-ltd> `hypermist`: what?
<aeon-ltd> Grady: run it as root
<onla> Anyone know what google keyword I should use to find good tutorial for setting up my ubuntu so that I can connect to it remotely with ssh?
<`hypermist`> aeon-ltd, that was in respond to Grady
<`hypermist`> Saying run it with sudo
<aeon-ltd> ah ok
<`hypermist`> and asking you that would work ?
<Grady> how do i run as root?, srry still kinda new to linux
<`hypermist`> is it sudo -i ?
<`hypermist`> to login to root
<`hypermist`> or should you just do sudo ? aeil
<`hypermist`> aeon-ltd, *
<aeon-ltd> Grady: sudo like hyper mist said e.g. 'sudo nameofcommand'
<Grady> aeon: I type in sudo lightdm, and get nothing
<aeon-ltd> Grady: no like you did with gdm, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm
<Grady> aeon: ok i get {start|stop|restart|force-reload} and thats it
<aeon-ltd> use start
<aeon-ltd> or restart if it's running already
<Grady> same problem, no unity
<Grady> i have to go to bed, srry aeon... i try again tomorrow
<aeon-ltd> Grady: ok, when you try tomorrow you need to go back to the terminal ctrl-alt-fwhatever then see in detail about the errors that come up. sorry we couldn't get this resolved today
<Grady> thanks though! night!
<benjick> so will ghost be patched in 12.04 soon? couldn't find anything on reddit
<aeon-ltd> night
<i0d9i20> is there a TuneIn Radio app or Music Player app for Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> several
<i0d9i20> Clementine?
<ObrienDave> yes, that's available
<i0d9i20> ObrienDave, i'm using it now, but i can't find TuneIn Radio on it
<ObrienDave> then try another player
<i0d9i20> like which one
<ObrienDave> pick one
<i0d9i20> all the ones i tried so far don't have it heh
<i0d9i20> maybe TuneIn is still kinda new for being in Ubuntu repos
<r3n1c0n> hi
<r3n1c0n> hello
<r3n1c0n> I need for school Cisco Packet stracer. It will install on ubuntu but for some reason i cannot start the app
<Stanley00> r3n1c0n: try run it inside terminal and hope for some error messages.
<r3n1c0n> i dont get error message
<r3n1c0n> thats the prob XD
<r3n1c0n> r3n1c0n@anonymous-HPNotebook-PC:~$ packettracer
<r3n1c0n> Starting Packet Tracer 6.1
<r3n1c0n> and nothing happens
<r3n1c0n> -vv  option ant working either
<r3n1c0n> aint*
<aaaaa> @Stanley00
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: you're trying to run a gui app from the terminal?
<Stanley00> r3n1c0n: I'm out of idea now... sorry
<r3n1c0n> EriC^^, yes
<aaaaa> stanley000
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: which app?
<r3n1c0n> Cisco Packet Tracer
<aaaaa> stanleyo0o
<aaaaa> go to my tables, quickly
<scalpo> hi
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: when you run it from the dash does it work?
<r3n1c0n> i cant run it from dash.
<aaaaa> Stanley00, go to my table, quickly
<EriC^^> why not?
<scalpo> how to install ubuntu on a 8gb usb key on persistent mode, i want to save datas on the key, bookmark sites...
<Stanley00> aaaaa: stop that, or I'll ignore you
<r3n1c0n> Its a tar download. Did a make install. It only asked for a location to install to. I can see in that location it is unpacked
<aaaaa> qua day nho` cai' ong noi
<EriC^^> scalpo: use unetbootin for ubuntu, or lili for windows
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: maybe it needs arguments? type <program> --help
<r3n1c0n> EriC^^, It only says starting program. It does not accept arguments
<scalpo> EriC^^, unetbootin create with persstant mode?
<EriC^^> scalpo: you can choose persistence at the bottom ( the size to give to persistence )
<skweek> hard block rfkill? rfkill unblock all? or what else can  I try?
<ObrienDave> wrong room?
<r3n1c0n> EriC^^, This is the run script http://pastebin.com/GvNFwhph
<scalpo> EriC^^, what is "hd media" and "netinstall" please?
<r3n1c0n> Yes found the error
<r3n1c0n> EriC^^, ./PacketTracer6: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> scalpo: there's no hd media
<abderrazak> salut
<r3n1c0n> the dirs are there. Mayb some mistake in the startup script?
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: did you remove /dev/null ?
<r3n1c0n> EriC^^, nope
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: how'd you see the error?
<EriC^^> you ran the bin directly?
<redhat> hi
<r3n1c0n> i sa it loads the other program in bin. When i try to load that prog i get this error
<r3n1c0n> hi redhat
<The_Ball_Shed> Firefox is crashing on launch, (segfault snd_pcm_hw_params_get_channels_max+0x1@plt () from /usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so) however the automatic crash reporter is not triggering, can I make that happen?
<The_Ball_Shed> I've installed the debugging symbols ~240MiB and done a gdb backtrace
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: modify the script instead, remove > /dev/null 2>&1
<EriC^^> put a "#" before > /dev/null ....
<r3n1c0n> right to exlude it
<r3n1c0n> exclude*
<ObrienDave> The_Ball_Shed, purge firefox and reinstall
<ra0specimen> I'm running ubuntu kylin haha so asiany. Can I have 2 different wallpapers in Unity?
<r3n1c0n> EriC^^, Ye the file it is trying to load is missing in lib O_O
<The_Ball_Shed> ObrienDave, mv .mozilla/ .mozilla.old, still getting this traceback: http://pastebin.com/pbaJ4QkT
<EriC^^> which file
<EriC^^> r3n1c0n: if it has a README check what the dependencies are
<ObrienDave> The_Ball_Shed, purge firefox and reinstall
<The_Ball_Shed> ObrienDave, isn't all Firefox data in ~/.mozilla?
<ObrienDave> i don't know
<The_Ball_Shed> ObrienDave, do you mean apt-get remove --purge?
<ObrienDave> apt-get purge firefox
<The_Ball_Shed> ObrienDave, aha, ok I'll try that
<hkeide> Does anyone know if 13.10 is affected by the glibc vulnerability? It's not listed here, presumably since it's not LTS: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-0235.html
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<DJones> hkeide: It probably isn't mentioned becuase 13.10 is end of life & unsupported, so wouldn't be getting a fix anyway
<DJones> hkeide: 13.10 became end of life in July 2014
<The_Ball_Shed> ObrienDave, purging worked
<The_Ball_Shed> cheers
<ObrienDave> \o/
<hkeide> DJones: I guess I can just compile and run the test program to see if it's vulnerable
<hkeide> The test code says that 13.10 is not vulnerable
<k1l> hkeide: 13.10 doesnt get any security updates anymore. so there is a lot of security wholes already. upgrade to 14.04 asap if you are curious about security issues
<ishwarya> i
<i0d9i20> what is a good video editor like iMovie and Windows Movie Maker?
<yassine> slt a tous
<EriC^^> !fr | yassine
<ubottu> yassine: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<flavian> exit
<i0d9i20> something user friendly but feature rich and powerful?
<EriC^^> i0d9i20: openshot
<ishwarya> how to check the data received in serial port
<i0d9i20> EriC^^, okay i'll check it out, anything else?
<yassine> Welcome my friends to help me solve the problem
<yassine> 1
<i0d9i20> salut mon ami
<yassine> <i0d9i20>  slt
<EriC^^> i0d9i20: apt-cache search video editor, shows kdenlive ... don't know anything about it though
<yassine> how to install jdk-8u31-linux-i586.tar.gz in kali linux
<yassine> step by step I new
<k1l> yassine: see the kali support for questions about kali please.
<k1l> !kali | yassine
<ubottu> yassine: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<yassine> ok thnx
<k1l> yassine: kali got nothing to do with ubuntu.
<blinky_ghost> xy
<yassine> Is there a room like this in French؟
<k1l> yassine: ask the kali support if they have a french room
<Fuchs> yassine: yes, #kali-fr
<Fuchs> yassine: for future reference: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<yassine> ok merci tout le monde
<yassine> bay
<yassine> Empathy no open !
<yassine> wat is the port of channel #kali-linux !!!!
<cfhowlett> !kali | yassine
<ubottu> yassine: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mgedmin> suggestions for scheduling an overnight reboot for a bunch of ubuntu servers?
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> just a question
<dupingping> who can help me?
<yassine> <dupingping> me
<demand1> that was the question
<cfhowlett> !ask | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dupingping> yes, How to get modem device nodes' list connected to my computer?
<dupingping> yes, How to get modem device nodes' list connected to my computer?
<MariusKarthaus> Hi, i'm on an ubuntu precise server and I'm having issues with the ssl system not trusting a lot of sites. (for instance GET https://registry.npmjs.org/ fails with LWP::Protocol::https::Socket: SSL connect attempt failed with unknown errorerror:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed). I've googled around and tried a lot of fixes (like a sync of /etc/ssl/certs and /usr/share/ca-certificates
<MariusKarthaus> followed by running update-ca-certificates --fresh) but I'm still unable to resolve this issue. Any hints?
<MariusKarthaus> * sync from a trusty server where the certs do work
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Have you diagnosed with "openssl s_client" ?
<MariusKarthaus> Tj yes. I'm getting the exact same certificate back fron the server on both my local machine (trusty) and the server (precise). The only difference I see is the protocol used: TLSv1.1/ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA on the server and   TLSv1.2/ECDHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256 on my local system
 * mgedmin goes with 'screen sudo shutdown -r 03:00' followed by ^a d
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Looking at the response, it may be the missing cert is ""
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Looking at the response, it may be the missing cert is "DigiCert High Assurance CA-3"
<MariusKarthaus> hmm seems like the system is not using /etc/ssl/certs as the default CApath
<MariusKarthaus> openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -connect registry.npmjs.org:443 <-- this works and gives an OK
<MariusKarthaus> while
<MariusKarthaus> openssl s_client -connect registry.npmjs.org:443 <--- this fails
<MariusKarthaus> hmm no that fails on the trusty too so that is not it
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: What local TLS client is making the outbound connection? Is it configured to use the certificate store?
<mgedmin> MariusKarthaus, npm used to rely on a self-signed cert shipped with the npm binary
<mgedmin> MariusKarthaus, workaround: "echo ca = > ~/.npmrc"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mgedmin> MariusKarthaus, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/npm/+bug/1271929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271929 in npm (Ubuntu) "NPM fails to install any package" [Medium,Triaged]
<courttv> mgedmin: seems more like a failure not a bug.
<MariusKarthaus> mgedmin: yes I've updated npm to newest version. I'm not only getting this from within npm. Also GET and wget  fail. So it seems to be a system-wide problem
<mgedmin> ah, hm, ok, that's something else then
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-: I'm unsure that you mean by local TLS client. But I'm unable to connect to certain SSL sites like https://registry.npmjs.org from several tools  like npm, wget and GET
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: That's what I meant - the programs you're using
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-:  for instance wget is giving me this error: ERROR: no certificate subject alternative name matches
<yassine> wath is the name of room ubuntu Fr!!!!
<paulltk> Hello, i dual booted my pc yesterday, but now my pc is overheating the entire time while using Ubuntu, even when i do nothing. I never had this while using windows. Does anyone know why this happens?
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Using 'wget'  I see "ERROR: no certificate subject alternative name matches"
<DJones> yassine: #ubuntu-fr
<k1l> !fr | yassine but keep in mind its not kali support there, too
<ubottu> yassine but keep in mind its not kali support there, too: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: and that because the server returns "a.sni.fastly.net"
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-: yes wget is having issues with that on my trusty too. But GET https://registry.npmjs.org does work. And also browsers (chrome, firefox etc are telling me that this is ok)
<paulltk> (paulltk) Hello, i dual booted my pc yesterday, but now my pc is overheating the entire time while using Ubuntu, even when i do nothing. I never had this while using windows. Does anyone know why this happens?
<mjayk> anyone know how to deal with fullscreen steam games with multipul screens wrt the mouse being limited to the gaming screen.
<mjayk> paulltk: what part of your pc is overheating
<mgedmin> paulltk, launch system monitor and look for applications that are using your CPU unnecessarily
<mgedmin> an idle machine ought to be at <5% constant cpu usage
<^DesertRabbit^> set up dns with /etc/hosts ^^ ;)
<^DesertRabbit^> plumb that host file
<paulltk> Mjayk, i dont know but the whole bottom of the pc is overheating and the cooler is onthe entire time
<^DesertRabbit^> Install a robot IP appliance in it's head.
<mjayk> paulltk: can you install something like psensor
<mjayk> paulltk: that will give you temps from individual components hdd cpu etc
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: I also see: "LWP::Protocol::https::Socket: SSL connect attempt failed with unknown errorerror:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed at /usr/share/perl5/LWP/Protocol/http.pm line 51."
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-: yes, on this precise server that is my error. But on my trusty it is all ok
<paulltk> Mjayk, ok, it might take a while because i don't know my way in ubuntu, but i try. Besides, when i turn my pc on, the cooler immediately starts cooling on highest level
<mjayk> paulltk: in terminal type sudo apt-get install psensor
<^DesertRabbit^> Debian does that on my G4 iBook
<^DesertRabbit^> It's ACPI tables yo
<^DesertRabbit^> The heat
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: same here; although shasum of both Digicert certificates in /etc/ssl/certs/ are the same on 12.04 and 14.04
<^DesertRabbit^> Coreboot should be a depencendy of GNU/Linux
<^DesertRabbit^> The ugly thing that's actually engineered quicker and as fast as <.< >.>
<^DesertRabbit^> What make of computer is the heat problem related to?
<MagePsycho> server monitoring tool? which one you guys recommend?
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: The issue would seem to be SNI
<hateball> MagePsycho: what do you need to monitor, how many, and what OS's etc? Do you need to monitor other devices also?
<MagePsycho> hateball: server status, logs, etc
<hateball> MagePsycho: anyhow, Nagios is tried and tested (we're using Opsview thats based on it) and there is Zabbix and PandoraFMS and so on
<MagePsycho> hateball: bash based or web based
<hateball> MagePsycho: they all have web frontends
<pgx13> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BeeR1jdSrOiHDl3sbcGg  Has anyone idea how to solve this? It's driving me crazy... I got this after editing the menu with menulibre, I restored the original settings and... puff double icons
<^DesertRabbit^> Spit up the details. He needs software :)
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-: SNI?
<^DesertRabbit^> =.=
<MariusKarthaus> cd ..
<dupingping> how can i get modem list in my computer?
<paulltk> Mjayk, i just started mij laptop, it isn't overheating yet, i tell you when i know what parts are overheating
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Server Name Indication, the virtual host support in TLS
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-: you mean "registry.npmjs.org is an alias for a.sni.fastly.net."
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-:  that *should* not be a problem. At least only precise seems to believe that that is a problem
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Yes. The subject name in that cert doesn't even map to a valid hostname. I suspect the client side on 12.04 might not be sending the SNI record so the server returns its default. It's a guess though, not proved :)
<dupingping> https://www.sendspace.com/file/t55asp
<dupingping> that's great Dock in Ubuntu
<dupingping> I'm developing it.
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: I get the correct cert from the server, but still a verify failed, using "openssl s_client -servername registry.npmjs.org -connect registry.npmjs.org:443"
<paulltk> Mjayk, temp1 and temp1 are getting hot, do yiu know what parts that are
<mssparkle> Oh man I'm flat broke Watson.
<mssparkle> That link was an exe file bro
<MariusKarthaus> TJ-: try openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs -servername registry.npmjs.org -connect registry.npmjs.org:443
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: haha yeah, that would help :)
<pgx13> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BeeR1jdSrOiHDl3sbcGg  Has anyone idea how to solve this? It's driving me crazy... I got this after editing the menu with menulibre, I restored the original settings and... puff double icons
<paulltk> (paulltk) Hello, i dual booted my pc yesterday, but now my pc is overheating the entire time while using Ubuntu, even when i do nothing. I never had this while using windows. Does anyone know why this happens?
<azi`> I made a shortcut ctrl+g to execute gnome-terminal
<azi`> but this never happens
<azi`> is there a log file I could check for what is going on?
<bazhang> azi`, whats wrong with ctrl alt T
<azi`> bazhang: i am used to this
<bazhang> azi`, perhaps its mapped to something else already
<azi`> bazhang: i am not sure, it worked until i installed terminator and now it does not anymore
<azi`> bazhang: so i'd like to see if there is any gnome log or something
<TJ-> MariusKarthaus: Regarding "/usr/bin/GET": on 12.04 IO::Socket::SSL.pm doesn't support SNI, whereas on 14.04 it does (see /usr/share/perl5/IO/Socket/SSL.pm)
<flux242> is kernel version for vidid already fixed?
<flux242> vivid
<cfhowlett> !vivid | flux242
<ubottu> flux242: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<k1l> flux242: we have #ubuntu+1 for vivid questions and kernel freeze is about beginning of april
<pgx13> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BeeR1jdSrOiHDl3sbcGg Has anyone idea how to solve this? It's driving me crazy... I got this after editing the menu with menulibre, I restored the original settings and... puff double icons
<k1l> pgx13: what desktop is this? look out where the menu is stored and see if its dublicated there
<tubeamp> hi! ubuntu 14.04 here.  the user is logged in and its applications are (still) running, but unity/compiz crashed and i cannot see panels or application windows (except for skype & pidgin)
<wax> Yep salut
<tubeamp> from tty, i tried to restart compiz and unity, to no avail
<tubeamp> DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace    and unity --replace   and   setsid unity --replace
<tubeamp> the last leads to new empty panels and a new dock appearing
<wax> zalloo?
<tubeamp> + alt-tab working again (with mentioned 3 windows), but not other shortcuts like strg+alt+T
<tubeamp> any help?
<tubeamp> i really don't want to kill the user session (lightdm / upstart are still running), to not lose the applications' state
<notze> hey guys on ubuntu serveer 13.04 on apt-get update i get : 404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::19 80]   wehat can i do to fix this isssue?
<cfhowlett> !13.04 | notze,
<ubottu> notze,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> notze, it's been dead ... for a YEAR!
<geirha> correction, a year and a day
<cfhowlett> geirha, yep.  you must be in my neighborhood of the world!
<notze> cfhowlett, yes great :d is it save to do this upgrade on server?
<k1l> notze: update to 13.10 then 14.04 asap!
<notze> if you say yes i execute now : do-release-upgrade
<k1l> notze: your server is not safe at all now since you dont get any security upgrades. so you should have planned to stay on LTS from the beginning if you dont want to upgrade a long time
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | notze
<ubottu> notze: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | notze, not going to be that easy
<ubottu> notze, not going to be that easy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> i think it's slightly more involved than that
<k1l> of course you need backups! the upgrades are automatic tested but we dont know what you changed to your syste,
<notze> cfhowlett, so shall i execute this command now :D
<cfhowlett> notze, OR  you could .torrent 14.04.1 and clean install.  easier IMHO but your choice
<hs366> Hi, quick question : I'm trying to use create a container from Remote API in ruby for my application but i can't get the result . could someone help me with the code plzz!!! (here is my pastebin.com/MyERVXRe)
<cfhowlett> hs366, ask #ruby for help
<notze> cfhowlett, im planing to do the updatze this way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<kiorky> hello, im searching if someone had some updated libc* package to mitigate CVE-2015-0235 on ubuntu raring.
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<hs366> cfhowlett, but it's not only ruby, it maybe i had some mistake to implement my API
<cfhowlett> notze, and then you need to upgrade AGAIN because 13.10 is ALSO unsupported.  14.04 is supported.
<kiorky> cfhowlett: upgrade is not always an option :)
<cfhowlett> kiorky, better option than running unsupported and without security, but that's just, like, my opinion, man.
<kiorky> cfhowlett: when you inherit crappy servers, which are difficult to upgrade, you do not have always the timeline to migrate them in a reasonable time.
<kiorky> cfhowlett: alhtough i totally agree that it is a shame to keep un supported releases running.
<cfhowlett> kiorky, fair statement.
<kiorky> cfhowlett: so for exemple, here, im looking to upgrade one of those ;), which is on raring actually.
<cfhowlett> kiorky, ouch!
<kiorky> cfhowlett: and was wondering if the security team would not publish even not officials debs for raring
<bananamanjoe> could someone help me with a simple problem? i want to set a static ip on my ubuntu server that´s running on vmware. but i get this:http://puu.sh/f8NK1/a635b91f47.png & http://puu.sh/f8NMx/6d77cc186c.png
<kiorky> cfhowlett: which would prevent me from production the debs myself :D
<kiorky> *producing
<k1l> kiorky: if you run the regular updates you already have the patch for that cve
<kiorky> k1l: raring
<EriC^^> k1l: it's for 12.04 only right? ( the vulnerability )
<kiorky> EriC^^: yep, lts only
<k1l> kiorky: and talking about raring and security is just stupid. its eol. so you are on your own there
<kiorky> so 10.4 12.4
<slim5> yo yo
<kiorky> k1l: did you even read what i wrote :)
<k1l> EriC^^: 10.04 and 12.04. but its already fixed in the repos
<slim5> Hey yo guys, I am new here, and I want to get started with contributing to ubuntu
<EriC^^> k1l: so someone with raring that used to update as normal isn't affected right?
<kiorky> k1l: yep, i know, but with this critical bug, i would hope someting has been done, even for unsupported releases.
<cfhowlett> !contribute | slim5
<ubottu> slim5: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<k1l> kiorky: "you are on your own there". the scurity team cant support all old releases.
<kiorky> k1l: totally understable.
<k1l> EriC^^: someone with raring got a ton of security issues anyway
<EriC^^> k1l: hehe, oh ok
<kiorky> k1l: was just asking if there were some unofficials debs around.
<k1l> kiorky: i dont think so. and good luck with that fulltime job fixing all security issues on your own there. the glibc issue is not the only one recently. :/
<tomodachi> kiorky: if you really careda about your security, you would probably upgrade, and also not ask for unofficial *not trusted 3dparty* fixes for security issues
<kiorky> k1l: i have hard time which some servers on all our farms, believe me
<kiorky> k1l: previous sysadmin was ... "manual"
<tomodachi> sounds unfortunate, but you need to change things to stay a head of things like this
<kiorky> tomodachi: i know, we are already in a migration plan
<kiorky> tomodachi: but i need to migrate _all_ our infra
<kiorky> that server was not in the top priority ones.
<kiorky> k1l: tomodachi: sorry to bother you folks, i will just return to try a fix plan myself ;)
<Pricey> kiorky: Heh... out of support a year ago? You've got more to worry about than this one...
<kiorky> Pricey: i did fix others things manually already ;)
<tomodachi> kiorky: np , good luck, hope you manage to get on top of things
<kiorky> Pricey: tomodachi k1l well for that serv, fuck, just thrown do-release-upgrade.
<kalib> Hello guys, just configured a new printer (fuji xerox) on ubuntu 14.04, but when I do try to print something (no matter what) I do always receive the same print: Memory Size: 10 MB - It is too small memory size for PS to work
<kalib> Anything I should do?
<MonkeyDust> and what's PS?
<TJ-> kalib: PS = PostScript, a common printer language
<TJ-> kalib: The report suggests the printer had insufficient RAM to support the Postscript files being sent to it
<kalib> TJ-, anything I should try?
<TJ-> kalib: confirm the message is correct - the printer might have more RAM and you may be able to configure that in the driver. Check whether there are alternative (CUPS) drivers available for that model
<MonkeyDust> !cups | kalib
<ubottu> kalib: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<kalib> TJ-, I´ll check it on cups
<hs366> short Q: in tail command (tail -f /var/log/application.log & ) what & do exactly ?
<MonkeyDust> hs366  & daemonizes a command, sends it to background
<hs366> MonkeyDust, thx !!
<hs366> MonkeyDust, how can i un-daemonize my tail command back to normal execution ?
<hs366> every time i execute the command to i get the info from tail command
<mgedmin> hs366, fg
<mgedmin> puts the most recently backgrounded program into the foreground
<mgedmin> (if you backgrounded more than once, use 'jobs' to list them, find the number you want (say, 4), and then "fg 4" to foreground it)
<tasken> hello all i have a  problem on parole media player, subtitles are really choppy
<rmzelnick> hi everyone I got xubuntu 14.04 LTS here
<rmzelnick> I'm having trouble with security.ubuntu.com
<rmzelnick> after I run apt-get update it says that it is connecting to security.ubuntu.com (100%)
<rmzelnick> but it seems to be stucck
<cfhowlett> rmzelnick, try changing your mirror
<rmzelnick> cfhowlett: I did change my mirror
<rmzelnick> but how can I change from security.ubuntu.com????
<cfhowlett> rmzelnick, these errors tend to sort themselves given time.
<jatt> you can use any archive mirror instead of security.ubuntu.com
<knownasilya> hello all! I have an issue where I want to start a node server, but it says the address is already used.
<Darknet> knownasilya, can you ping the address?
<Darknet> if yes, do you get a reply?
<knownasilya> Darknet: ah, I found it in netstat, it was under 0.0.0.0 not 127.0.0.1
<Darknet> :)
<knownasilya> Darknet: for some reason `sudo netstat -tapen | grep ":8000 "` didn't pick up the 0.0.0.0 address..
<corentin> hi
<corentin> is there some mips compiler available for ubuntu?
<corentin> so I can cross-compile mips binary from x86 box
<fattaneh1> hi all, I have an proxy tunneling software(freedom) in my host machine, I have an ubuntu os in virtual box. then i want to connect to the internet via that proxy but it didnt work
<Joel> Is there a page detailing ubuntu and the glibc vulnerability?
<fattaneh1> hi all, I have an proxy tunneling software(your freedom) in my host machine, I have an ubuntu os in virtual box. then i want to connect to the internet via that proxy but it didnt work
<frank___> Hello!!
<dsirijus> hey, i'm getting on ubuntu 14.10 server remote login always this line, times two:
<needhelp> Hi everybody, after an update yesterday I can't get my ubuntu to work anymore. It keeps putting me in "low-graphics mode". I have tried a bunch of things to fix it but nothing is working. I reinstalled fglrx from repo and amd website, reinstalled gdm removed fglrx for xorg driver updated to 3.16.0-29 but nothing is working. I really need some help so I can get to work! (I tried #ubuntu-gnome but nobody is answering, also don't susp
<dsirijus> Could not load list of meta packages: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory
<dsirijus> there's plenty of memory, however
<dsirijus> it's just the message whe logging in
<fattaneh1> hi all, I have an proxy tunneling software(freedom) in my host machine, I have an ubuntu os in virtual box. then i want to connect to the internet via that proxy but it didnt work
<foo357> Hello, I've got a 3-button mouse (left, right and wheel). The third button/wheel isn't detected. Is there some way I can emulate the third button and/or scroll?
<cfhowlett> foo357, try simultaneous RL buttons
<kevinde> Is it possible to decrypt the has in /etc/shadow? As I have to take a screenshot for my teacher and don't want him to be able to decrypt it and get my password
<kevinde> hash*
<jatt> /etc/shadow is not visible for everyone for a reason
<EriC^^> kevinde: decrypt, no, but he can find it using oclhashcat and any other tool
<EriC^^> kevinde: ( if he cared that much )
<kevinde> Guess i'll make my terminal abit smaller so he can't see the full has string :)
<kevinde> hash
<beachbuddah> can shoot teacher after giving screenshot?
<kevinde> I doubt it, but still I don't like taking risks :D
<beachbuddah> understood
<jatt> obscure the hashes in the image
<eightyei1ht> 1
<fattaneh1> hi all, I have an proxy tunneling software(your freedom) in my host machine, I have an ubuntu os in virtual box. then i want to connect to the internet via that proxy but it didnt work
<hfoa> A question, can I install linux on the same HD as windows and then delete it after without it messing up my windows?
<jatt> use a live cd
<EriC^^> hfoa: you will have to write the windows mbr after you remove linux
<beachbuddah> GM from NYC, all - installed Thunderbird under Ubuntu, did a very bad job of backing up.  Tried to remove Tbird and reinstall but continually get the msg (x3):  Cannot load profile...help? have tried sudo: clean. autoclean, purge, remove and update
<EriC^^> hfoa: also, the recovery might not work anymore, so make recovery disks first.
<genii> hfoa: Just back up your mbr first with dd to a file so you can restore it to windows only boot without needing to mess with windows install dvd or fixmbr, etc
<cfhowlett> hfoa, first option "guarantee": live USB.  second option: install virtualbox to windows.  install ubuntu to virtualbox
<EriC^^> genii: +1
<beachbuddah> hfoa: must you install or can you use a live CD/USB as an option?
<hfoa> Ys I have virtualbox and vmware but I am sure that the performance is not going to be the same as running it on a standalone session?
<beachbuddah> ah
<hfoa> I would like to install because I want to see the speed
<beachbuddah> gotcha
<EriC^^> hfoa: live usb should show the performance i guess
<dariso> hello everyone, I have a lenovo r400 with 14.04.1. on it. for the last one month it began to slow down when I have multiple programs open. I've been using gimp and often got a message saying that it couldnt allocate memory when I had many images open. does all this signify insufficient or ailing RAM? or can it be another problem?
<loa> hello, how i can disable autolock under lxde? i tried to switch it off in locking settuing but have no luck.
<hfoa> hmm
<eightyei1ht> hello
<jatt> how much ram do you have?
<hfoa> LiveUSB works, its quicker than LiveCD but still not as fast as HD
<k1l> beachbuddah: rename the profile folder in your home
<beachbuddah> Eric:  I think (am not so good at that, though) that performance might depend on USB 2.0 vs 3.0 txfr rate...yes?  no?
<RagingBuddha> Hello
<beachbuddah> k1l: TY - rename to anything in particular or just something I will know is that?
<eightyei1ht> i download opal coinwallet and it asks me to save rpc usernam and password in opalcoin.conf, and I did that but when i ran opalcoind it just asked me the same thing again. what did i do, wrong
<k1l> beachbuddah: just to test if its the cause. if not you can rename it afterwards
<beachbuddah> ok - will try and report back if it doesn't work.  Thanks
<EriC^^> beachbuddah: i guess so
<hs366> MonkeyDust, thx!
<eightyei1ht> which irc am i on
<k1l> !topic | eightyei1ht
<ubottu> eightyei1ht: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bhavesh> Is pgp pre-installed in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<bhavesh> gpg*
<eightyei1ht> how to scrol up in irssi
<Pici> eightyei1ht: page up.  This is #ubuntu
<hos> hii
<hos> is there a way to install flgrx to my ATI  5470
<cfhowlett> hos, yep.  it's in the vesa-tools package IIRC
<cfhowlett> hos, sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<bhavesh> How do I find out if a package ships with a particular Ubuntu version?
<cfhowlett> bhavesh, !info packagename distroversion
<bhavesh> !info gpg 12.04
<ubottu> '12.04' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<somsip> !info gpg precise | bhavesh
<bhavesh> !info gpg trusty
<bhavesh> oh, its precise.
<Pricey> bhavesh: packages.ubuntu.com is also good. And yes... gpg is definitely in there.
<ubottu> bhavesh: Package gpg does not exist in precise
<somsip> !find gpg precise
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in trusty
<bhavesh> Oh, so it does not exist.
<ubottu> Found: gpgsm, gpgv, kgpg, libgpg-error-dev, libgpg-error0, libgpgme++2, libgpgme11, libgpgme11-dev, libqgpgme1, libcrypt-gpg-perl (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpg&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<somsip> bhavesh: and go from there
<bhavesh> thanks.
<hominidae> hello everyone, I have a lenovo r400 with 14.04.1. on it. for the last one month it began to slow down when I have multiple programs open. I've been using gimp and often got a message saying that it couldnt allocate memory when I had many images open. does all this signify insufficient or ailing RAM? or can it be another problem?
<jatt> how much ram do you have?
<hominidae> jatt, 1,9GB
<jhutchins_wk> hominidae: You can use programs like free, top, memtest, and ps to see what programs are using how much RAM.  memtest86 can actually test the ram, but it needs to run for a fairly long time for an accurate test.
<jatt> i would say that's a little bit low
<jhutchins_wk> hominidae: THat's not a lot of RAM for editing lots of images in GIMP, especially if they are large images. How much swap do you have?
<jatt> put more ram on your machine
<mysupper> hi
<daftykins> hominidae: 2GB and 14.04.1 64-bit with unity?
<hominidae> jhutchins_wk, I'd used memtest, but as you say, it is a bit of lengthy process. can any of the others you named indicate any possible error or dysfunction?
<hominidae> daftykins, correct
<jatt> for lots of image editing 2GB are insufficient
<daftykins> hominidae: ok, 2GB is horrible for running 64-bit and dealing with images, plus using unity. this thing sounds a bit older then?
<HolyKnight> mysupper:
<HolyKnight> hi
<daftykins> hominidae: it's probably dipping into swap a lot and using the hard disk. open the terminal and run this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "free -m | pastebinit" and share the link here
<hominidae> I can maybe add that 'cant allocate memory' message came only at the referred gimp sessions. but aside from that, it temporarily freezes with, say, 5-10 programs open at a time.
<jatt> buy more ram and install it on your machine
<hominidae> daftykins, yes, it is an old machine, I think 2008.
<jatt> or buy a new machine
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> where does update-rc.d store information about services
<leeyaa> i would like to add the file/dir to svn
<daftykins> hominidae: sounds like it could be a system using DDR2 then, so buying more RAM would likely be at a nasty premium due to the age of the thing
<jatt> /etc/rc*
<hominidae> jhutchins_wk, the swap space is 2GB for a 100GB partition
<mysupper> Anybody running NAS functiong as Dnla server using ubunu?
<hominidae> daftykins, no, it is DDR3
<mysupper> I have toshiba 128M cache 4T HDD and I want to make a home server running dnla server.
<jatt> still 2GB is what most (old) phones have. update your hardware
<daftykins> hominidae: so are you going to run those commands?
<hominidae> daftykins, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9918825/
<hominidae> jatt, if I make sure this is the cause of the problem, sure I will add more ram
<daftykins> hominidae: oh wow you don't have a swap file, no wonder it grinds to a halt. that's been installed wrong
<jatt> it's 100% the cause of the problem
<hominidae> daftykins, I have a 2GB swap space??
<daftykins> not according to that
<daftykins> hominidae: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<hominidae> daftykins, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9918850/
<arthur__> Hi! I've got a problem where my DELETE key enables touchad. arrow DOWN disables touchpad, LEFT works as it should and UP don't do anything. I have no idea what caused this problem. How can i solve it?
<arthur__> also RIGHT arrow doesn't do anything
<leeyaa> guys
<leeyaa> where does update-rc.d store information about services (within files)
<jatt> /etc/rc*
<daftykins> hominidae: and "mount | pastebinit" please
<hominidae> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9918879/
<leeyaa> jatt: i have only rc.local
<leeyaa> ah you mean rc0 etc
<jatt> yes
<hominidae> actually the machine, though old, functioned quite well, aside from this problem
<daftykins> hominidae: oh encryption with LVM perhaps, ugh. perhaps a screenshot of gparted would make more sense
<hominidae> daftykins, sure. I'm getting it
<leeyaa> thanks jatt
<daftykins> if swap is encrypted i don't know if that stops free -m reporting having swap, but i don't see one
<daftykins> i do however see partitions that don't seem to be used 0o
<IvoX> I there is a way to turning of the vibration on the nexus 4? (not the keyboard vibration)
<jatt> !android
<cfhowlett> IvoX, check your channel ... nexus this is not
<daftykins> !touch | IvoX phones aren't supported in this channel
<ubottu> IvoX phones aren't supported in this channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hominidae> daftykins, I used no encryption for swap (is it possible to do?)..and yes, there is unused space on disk.
<daftykins> i don't know anything about encryption
<daftykins> only that most users using it come in here and have a cry from time to time when it breaks :)
<hominidae> or when it cannot be opened, maybe :)
<hominidae> true story
<daftykins> maybe sda5 is swap
<hominidae> yes, it is
<hominidae> at least I allocated it so
<daftykins> but it's odd that 'free -m' said there's none
<daftykins> maybe it's not turned on
<daftykins> if you right click it in gparted, it should offer to turn off or on
<hominidae> it is shown as swap space in disk utility, too
<daftykins> turned on though? :)
<hominidae> daftykins, this is the gparted image:  http://picpaste.com/39a7864ca53de6c00d6db518acb2ae5e.png
<daftykins> that's umm... a very strangely laid out disk
<hominidae> :)
<daftykins> so i would either reinstall with 32-bit and pick something lighter like xubuntu, or double that RAM to 4GB at least
<daftykins> but that disk is messy as all hell... i'd backup and do a lovely clean install
<hominidae> I dont find a turn on/off when I right click on swap block in gparted, though
<daftykins> nah you can tell it doesn't even know what the partition is
<daftykins> so perhaps it's encrypted
<jatt> or buy a new machine
<hominidae> jatt, the machine is else good enough if this whole thing can be fixed with a 4GB ram
<daftykins> yeah jatt is giving terrible advice :P
<hominidae> a pc-manufacturer representative :-)
<jatt> I'm just saying 2GB is not enough for heavy image editing, that's all :)
<daftykins> well no, the new machine comment... but nevermind
<hominidae> sure, I just wanted to get your opinion whether this is really the problem /solution
<daftykins> hominidae: see if running 'sudo swapon' does anything first
<daftykins> maybe errors
<creative0_> h
<daftykins> oh it seems a bit more involved than that
<creative0_> hello
<daftykins> creative0_: hi. got a support question?
<creative0_> how to use android apps on ubuntu
<daftykins> that is not supported
<hominidae> daftykins, when I do swapon I get a help text
<creative0_> so can
<hominidae> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9919071/
<creative0_> we use apps of android on linux or not..?
<daftykins> creative0_: no, like i said
<jatt> you can run them with an emulator
<creative0_> so can we eatch live tv on linux
<creative0_> \any apps
<daftykins> hominidae: yeah nevermind, i don't know how to do it with encryption
<cfhowlett> creative0_, "maybe"
<daftykins> trying to watch live TV on ubuntu by running an android app is possibly the worst idea i've heard this week :)
<creative0_> haha
<creative0_> no can we watch live tv on linux
<hominidae> daftykins, about the clean install..what's so horrible about the layout of the disk? does it relate more to the actual problem than the RAM space?
<OerHeks> creative0_, silly, running android apps on ubuntu, but some tried http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon but carefull, this is not supported here if something goes wrong
<daftykins> hominidae: well you're wasting 30GB to nothing, unclear on the swap setup - but no it's not necessarily influencing the RAM thing. having no swap is, though
<daftykins> hominidae: tell you what, one more: "pastebinit /etc/fstab" - i'll be back shortly
<mysupper> Anybody using NAS on ubuntu can suggest to me a mainboard ? about 200$ maybe?
<daftykins> mysupper: ##hardware
<tirengarfio> I have open rhytmbox, but now it is not in the tasks bar, even if the music is being played :)
<tirengarfio> I have tried fg process_id but it doesn't show the window
<creative0_> is there any app on linux for watching tv
<daftykins> creative0_: you need a hardware card for liveTV
<xangua> tirengarfio: sound indicator in the top right
<creative0_> anything without it
<OerHeks> creative0_, any mediaplayer can watch streaming tv
<jatt> creative0_: apt-cache search "television viewer"
<creative0_> links..?
<tirengarfio> well Im using awesome a wm for ubuntu, and there is no sound indicator
<tirengarfio> i expected to show the window again using a command
<xangua> then add a notification area? tirengarfio
<tirengarfio> there is no notification area
<creative0_> can we watch or not
<tirengarfio> I mean i can not find anything related to sound or rhytmbox in the applet
<jatt> yes
<creative0_> jatt any resource to watch tv
<creative0_> without hardware
<k1l> creative0_: watching tv? how do you get the tv  signal to your pc?
<jatt> without hardware? difficult
<creative0_> which hardware do i get it.?
<jatt> tv card
<creative0_> means
<k1l> creative0_: so see if your tv channel streams
<k1l> and provides that for free to users. than you can use any videoplayer that can handle westreams, like vlc
<creative0_> i cant understand k1l
<k1l> *webstreams
<k1l> ubuntu got software included that can play webstreams or hardware streams from tv-cards. its not the task of ubuntu to make the webstreams or to include hardware tv cards :)
<diegoaguilar> Hello, would any wifi mouse be compatible with ubuntu 12.04
<diegoaguilar> ?
<creative0_> can u give a webstream link
<k1l> creative0_: ask the tv channel you want to watch if they give you a webstream link
<jatt> bluetooth mouse?
<daftykins> creative0_: this is an OS support channel, not "how do i watch my local TV stations" channel
<cfhowlett> diegoaguilar, wifi mouse?   kinky!
<hominidae> daftykins, here is the output: http://picpaste.com/6f86b9789b5b07ad7dd05f17b04ebc75.png
<creative0_> is there a solution without contact tv cable
<jatt> youtube
<daftykins> creative0_: that is not the purpose of this channel
<cfhowlett> creative0_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBMC
<creative0_> xbmc is useless
<diegoaguilar> cfhowlett, wireless over wifi
<daftykins> hominidae: check this to make sure you have swap on - http://askubuntu.com/questions/248158/how-do-i-setup-an-encrypted-swap-file
<creative0_> i cant play tv channels
<daftykins> XBMC has nothing to do with live TV
<daftykins> it still needs hardware
<k1l> creative0_: this is ubuntu support. not "give me the link to a webstream" support
<creative0_> so anything else
<BluesKaj> xbmc works ok , it just tries to do too much
<OerHeks> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<rprakash> Narinder
<creative0_> but without hardware is it possible to watch tv on linux
<EriC^^> creative0_: possible yes
<cfhowlett> creative0_, repeatedly offtopic.  ask ##linux
<k1l> creative0_: if you find a webstream, yes
<EriC^^> anything's possible
<OerHeks> creative0_, come on, you know how
<k1l> creative0_: and we told you that 10times now.
<rprakash> are you there narigergupta
<creative0_> webstream how to find bro :k1l
<k1l> !ask | rprakash
<ubottu> rprakash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> creative0_, only thru a browser that links to a tv stream from a network
<k1l> creative0_: ask the tv channel. its not our task and might be illegal. so ask them.
<daftykins> hominidae: hilarious you blanked the UUIDs btw, they don't mean anything to anyone else :D
<hominidae> daftykins, the post seems to refer to how to create  swap after installation..I couldnt find out about checking whether it already exists
<sixyearsofdreams> hehehe
<creative0_> how can they give the webstreams
<MonkeyDust> creative0_  you're not in the right channel
<daftykins> hominidae: yeah but confirm in /etc/crypttab that it's there, 'cause fstab showed it clearly has cryptswap on sda5
<kopple> hello, do you know of any reason because of which a gigabyte mb GA-H87-HD3 would fail to boot any linux distro, irrespective of the installation media, whether on legacy or uefi mode? I tried all ubuntu based-distros, namely: Zorin, Lubuntu, ElementaryOS, Mint 16 none of them ever made it to the live session while they worked perfectly on all the other computers I had around (laptops). I...
<kopple> ...think it stuck at SCSI (or a similar acronym) when booting eOS, but I have no idea what that means and couldn't figure it out by googling it either
<hominidae> daftykins, oh, paranoid of me :)
<kopple> any help would be much appreciated
<k1l> creative0_: you need to search for the webstream on your own. #ubuntu cant help you. come here if you have a issue with a program on ubuntu
<daftykins> kopple: from flash drive? perhaps you're trying a USB 3 port and it doesn't like that?
<OerHeks> kopple, might be a BIOS setting?
<kopple> daftykins: very likely
<kopple> OerHeks: I tweaked a lot..!
<kopple> daftykins: but it would fail even from DVD
<hominidae> daftykins, so I should just get the output of '/etc/crypttab' ?
<OerHeks> kopple, i see it has UEFI
<daftykins> hominidae: i'm only going by the page i linked :)
<OerHeks> !uefi
<kopple> OerHeks: I enabled UEFI + Legacy, and Legacy only
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kopple> didn't help
<daftykins> kopple: well, first step download and check the hash on a 14.04.1 64-bit ISO
<kopple> OerHeks: daftykins: may USB 3 get in the way even when launching the installer from DVD?
<daftykins> !md5 | kopple
<ubottu> kopple: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kopple> all those distros would boot on my laptops..
<kopple> it's not a download issue
<daftykins> fair enough
<kopple> they all ran the same images
<creative0_> but someone one know info about tv online
<daftykins> and what are you using to put the ISOs onto a flash drive?
<daftykins> creative0_: stop it.
<creative0_> what else can i do linux
<kopple> daftykins: I tried YUMI on windows, and tried by formatting the USB key both in MBR and the newer one
<MonkeyDust> creative0_  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there
<daftykins> creative0_: same as what you normally do on a computer
<daftykins> kopple: there wouldn't be a need to pick between either
<kopple> so I just don't know what may be wrong, I disabled all the Windows 8 options within the BIOS settings and stuff..
<daftykins> kopple: YUMI is only relevant for other situations, try universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com
<EriC^^> kopple: did you disable secure boot?
<EriC^^> kopple: are you selecting to boot the usb? is the usb in the boot order before the hdd?
<kopple> EriC^^:  I think I didn't actually, I only tweaked the booting speed settings though
<dukedave> Does anyone know how to configure touchpad gestures in 14.04?
<hominidae> daftykins, this terrain can easily garner a nice mess with a wrong action..maybe I should stick with the ram..swap space is shown in disk utility, and I'd allocated it while creating the partitions during ubuntu installation.
<daftykins> hominidae: yeah whichever you prefer.
<kopple> EriC^^ did I understand what you meant?
<EriC^^> kopple: are you pressing a button to get the boot options screen to boot the usb in uefi or legacy mode?
<kopple> daftykins: thanks for the usb-installer input, I will try different software
<EriC^^> kopple: if not, is the usb selected to boot before the hdd in the bios boot order?
<hominidae> daftykins, thanks many times for your time and help!
<kopple> EriC^^: 1- I enter the setup window by pressing F9 -> Enter Setup 2- USB has higher boot priority
<daftykins> hominidae: no problem :) good luck
<hominidae> thank you! :)
<kopple> EriC^^:  I enter GRUB (YUMI), the launch the OS as I normally would but it just doesn't load...
<kopple> EriC^^ so I actually believe there's nothing wrong with the boot process
<EriC^^> kopple: ok, what happens after you boot it?
<kopple> I just don't understand what is not compatible unless USB 3 is to blame as you guys suggested
<daftykins> what graphics are you using, kopple ? the intel on-die?
<daftykins> well i'm just telling you to put the flash drive in a 2.0 port and try again ;)
<kopple> daftykins: a graphics card from NVidia (it must be GTX 750 Ti, it's not my computer and can't remember for sure), never made it to X so I couldn't try drivers. The trouble is I have no USB 2.0 port..!!!
<kopple> EriC^^ the screen stays black with a blinking cursor, nothing goes on
<daftykins> kopple: yes you do, beside the PS/2 port-  http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/4516/8052_big.jpg
<daftykins> kopple: ah the 750 Ti, you need to use nomodeset to boot that sucker
<daftykins> !nomodeset | kopple
<ubottu> kopple: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kopple> daftykins: THANKS
<RedheadedCupcake> Hey guys I am trying to make a live USB with windows8 on it and I am getting some errors with it. Can anyone help
<myrkraverk> Is there an apt-somethingorother command that enables or disables apache modules?
<daftykins> RedheadedCupcake: sorry that's not an ubuntu support topic.
<kopple> daftykins: why it doesn't boot from DVD though?
<daftykins> kopple: same issue, you need to enable nomodeset
<kopple> mmm... will I be able to do that? I'm going to read your page
<kopple> do you think compatibility mode would do the trick? I didn't try that!
<RedheadedCupcake> How do I burn an .iso to a DVD?
<jatt> with brasero
<daftykins> kopple: compatibility? where are you getting that from?
<kopple> some of those distros certainly featured a compatibility live session
<kopple> it could be elementaryOS
<kopple> or Lubuntu..?
<kopple> maybe Mint too..
<daftykins> well we don't support anything besides ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu...
<needlz_> please don't hate me for this, but i have inherited a 12.10 server and should update glibc on the system. is there a recommended way to do so except for upgrading the whole system to 14.xx? We're running some services on the server which we can't move easily to another one (but maybe over a month).
<daftykins> so mint and elementary are off topic here
<kopple> yes sure
<daftykins> needlz_: no your distro is EOL and should be replaced
<daftykins> needlz_: also whoever ran non-LTS on a server in production should be shot :)
<jatt> don't update glibc on your own. never. only official security updates or upgrade the whole system
<needlz_> daftykins: he's not working here anymore.. and now it's my server :/
<daftykins> fired i hope ;)
<needlz_> daftykins: kind of, yes :)
<daftykins> anyway as above, you should spin up another supported box and migrate the services ASAP
<needlz_> and i'm a SW dev and stuck with this server, since no one else is here
<needlz_> but i guess i'll have to do a weekend shift and try to move the services then to a new box
<needlz_> perfect timing :D
<daftykins> what's it got on it?
<soon> I'm running server 14.04 .. for some reason my init.d script isn't starting a particular program at startup as expected .. where should I look for log files?
<jatt> /var/log/upstart
<soon> thx
<kopple> so tomorrow I will try to use USB 2, then try NOMODESET if I understand how to achieve that, then I will try and change the usb-installer, then pray or come here again
<jatt> ok
<kopple> do you agree?
<needlz_> daftykins: we develop python web apps (services).. about 30 of them are still running there
<MonkeyDust> needlz_  glibc has been in the news, some vulnarability issue
<myrkraverk> kind of serious, but sometimes hard to trigger.
<needlz_> MonkeyDust: yeah that's the reason :)
<daftykins> kopple: i can 100% guarantee you that system will not boot without nomodeset, *or* you can remove the nvidia card, install with the intel on-die graphics, then put the card in after installing an nvidia driver
<needlz_> but well, i guess i'll have to bite the bullet
<kopple> daftykins: thanks, it's all about that damn expensive graphics card
<myrkraverk> needlz_, depending on what the server is for, you can reconfigure and/or turn off services.
<myrkraverk> needlz_, why don't you just figure out if the bug can be triggered through python, if that's your only concern.
<kopple> thank you for your help guys, I will get back to you if things don't work!
<marcelino671> Hello, I have a notebook with 2.2Ghz x3 and 4gb, I have Ubuntu x64 installed, but are using a lot of memory, for my note is better a ubuntu with x64 or x86?
<needlz_> myrkraverk: since they are mostly web services, we expose the apps via nginx
<phoenixz> So I did an apt-get dist-upgrade on a remote server, and I pressed CTRL-C while it was downloading packages, but due to crappy network i guess, the CTRL-C  was not applied until it was installing.. Installing seemed to to okay until it got to "Setting up linux-generic (3.13.0.44.51) ..." then I got "W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish".. How worried should I be? Running apt-get dist-upgrade  did not do anything new, it said all was
<phoenixz> fine..  Will this server boot up again if I reboot?
<daftykins> myrkraverk: no, you can't give users the impression that staying on an EOL release is acceptable
<needlz_> myrkraverk: and i think nginx uses glibc
<daftykins> phoenixz: run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<myrkraverk> needlz_, *everything* uses glibc.  You can run your own security analysis of nginx and python; and see if they can be used to trigger the bug.  *IFF* you're qualified to do that.
<myrkraverk> needlz_, and every other service you need.
<narindergupta> rprakash: hi
<phoenixz> daftykins: Already did that,  "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."... But I'm still not 100% convinced that I'm save.. This is a kernel pacakge and I don't want it half installed.. Can I be sure it is completely installed?
<marcelino671> Hello, I have a notebook with 2.2Ghz x3 and 4gb, I have Ubuntu x64 installed, but are using a lot of memory, for my note is better a ubuntu with x64 or x86?
<RamchandraApte> marcelino671: now (2015) x64
<myrkraverk> needlz_, but you need to move to a supported platform, that's true; but it's depending on vulnerabilities (and your know how) it's a question of *right now* or sometime this week.
<daftykins> phoenixz: so check for that kernel in /boot and to be extra safe, remove and apt-get clean, then reinstall
<myrkraverk> daftykins, point.
<RamchandraApte> x86 might have been needed some time ago, but now x64 is good enough and adds performance
<phoenixz> daftykins: Sounds like a plan.. will do
<needlz_> myrkraverk: I agree.. and the funny thing is, all our "newer" products are on managed servers + in dockerized environments
<needlz_> myrkraverk: it's just some old historic stuff someone (=me) has to take care of
<myrkraverk> *nod*
<RamchandraApte> marcelino671: however x64 uses 5-10% more memory, but with 4 gb of memory I doubt you will have a problem
<needlz_> anyway, thanks to all for the feedback :)
<MonkeyDust> needlz_  that's called "the dirty work"
<phoenixz> daftykins: Just one thing.. The package that got the interruption was being upgraded, linux-image.. I cannot remove that, because that would, from what I can tell, remove the entire current kernel...
<daftykins> phoenixz: no you don't remove the metapackage, you remove the actual one. "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and match the version #'s against the one you referred to earlier from logs. "ii" shows a package is installed
<needlz_> MonkeyDust: ahaha, thanks now I know how to update the job description next time
<anjo-aladiah> I lose sound with Lubuntu 14.10 after an update i dont know what to do !
<anjo-aladiah> i already tryed different sound board in alsa mixers and tunning sound and nothing !
<anjo-aladiah> doing lspci to audio i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9919857/
<anjo-aladiah> Someone in internet say to do this sudo apt-get purge sl-modem-daemon
<anjo-aladiah> its right ?
<anjo-aladiah> Someone in internet say to do this sudo apt-get purge sl-modem-daemon.	its right ?
<compdoc> Ive never used purge
<anjo-aladiah> but this sl-modem-daemon could mean something ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/541953/sound-doesnt-work-with-update-14-04-to-14-10
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, what does aplay -l in the terminal show?
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj could you give me the complete sudo command please ?
<iptable> sudo complete
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, no need for sudo
<anjo-aladiah> aplay -l ?
<anjo-aladiah> in console ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<EriC^^> sudo -c 'sudo -c 'sudo -c 'sudo -c 'sudo''''
<iptable> hello BlueByte_
<BluesKaj> pastebinit
<iptable> damn
<iptable> hell BluesKaj
<iptable> oh damnit
<iptable> hello BluesKaj
<iptable> third time lucky
<BluesKaj> hey iptable, how's things ?
<anjo-aladiah> BlueasKaj it gave me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9919969/
<iptable> apart from my inability to hit the rigt keys so far, not bad. How's you?
<iptable> Dealing with openstack myself atm ... it's a bit of a nightmare
<BluesKaj> I'm ok, dealing with plasma 5 on he laptop...not exactly impressed yet
<anjo-aladiah> iam checking here that in this purg situation, the user found a unkonw driver on aditional driver that re-armed automaticly atfer each restart, not my case . http://askubuntu.com/questions/541953/sound-doesnt-work-with-update-14-04-to-14-10
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj what do you think about the aplay -l result?
<iptable> hah. I moved to Ubuntu Gnome to see what gnome is about nowadays. Not impressed to begin with, but now that I added all the extensions I wanted and used it for a week, I'm starting to like it a lot.
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, ok, is this an older pc ?
<anjo-aladiah> no
<anjo-aladiah> i bought it last October
<anjo-aladiah> it works perfectly until an update
<iptable> anjo-aladiah, you said you lost sound after update. Maybe try reinstalling the AMD drivers(?). Having said that lubuntu is not as good as ubuntu/ubuntu gnome/mint in handling hardware drivers and upgrade. that's why in lubuntu by default your kernel doesn't get upgraded.
<iptable> I'm guessing you upgraded the driver...
<Fun> hi
<iptable> or the kernel...
<Fun> i386.deb       is that package for 64 bit?
<MonkeyDust> Fun  no,
<anjo-aladiah> iptable, hot to do that ?
<anjo-aladiah> iptable, how to do that ?
<iptable> Fun, package does not exist in ubuntu/debian repos
<OerHeks> Fun, i386 is 32 bit
<jhutchins_wk> anjo-aladiah: There are some known issues with pulseaudio on a recent update.  The ideal solution would be to restore the backup you made before you updated.
<anjo-aladiah> iam on 64 bits
<iptable> anjo-aladiah, see jhutchins_wk response above
<Fun> iptable: well not al soft is in repo
<anjo-aladiah> i dont use to do backpus before update unfortunally
<anjo-aladiah> the os do it automatcle
<anjo-aladiah> The os do it automaticly ?
<iptable> Fun, so you want us to tell you if a package you got from a woodoo site is for 32 or 64 bit machine?
<iptable> Fun, we don't have it, we don't know. naming doesn't mean anything really.
<iptable> Fun, try apt-cache show i386.deb and read the description
<ArshiaAghaei> Where is the channel for Native C++ ????
<iptable> ArshiaAghaei, ##c++
<anjo-aladiah> DO you think if i wait until next update it will be fixed ?
<balance> hi I want to run sudo ./flow command, I'm in the same folder as the flow file but I always get command not found. I don't really get what's wrong.
<ArshiaAghaei> iptable: It says i'm unregistered , how to register ???
<anjo-aladiah> jhutchins_wk DO you think if i wait until next update it will be fixed ?
<OerHeks> balance make that flow app executable
<iptable> balance, sudo chmod 755 flow
<klasarthur> XEV and SHOWKEY displays different keycodes. they differ by 8. which one is right if i'm gonna remap my keys?
<balance> iptable, OerHeks facepalm... thanks
<iptable> ArshiaAghaei, check the benner information for registration details
<Fun> iptable: there are universal rules
<Fun> say x86 is 64 bit :)
<OerHeks> !register | ArshiaAghaei
<ubottu> ArshiaAghaei: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iptable> Fun, let me tape a 32-bit skype package and name it x64.deb and see if it works... oh, it still does
<Fun> iptable: lies
<Fun> people are honest
<Fun> and name packages accordingly :D
<iptable> guntbert, no, there no universal rules. and x86 is not 64 bit. x64 is 64 bit. i386 is 32 bit. x86 too 32bit
<Fun> wtf
<Fun> I read online x86 is clearly only 64 bit
<iptable> Fun, or for example someone wanted to name a 32-bit compatibility package for 64 bit machines i386.deb
<iptable> Fun, in which case it would be a package for 64 bit machines... see?
<iptable> Fun, no, x64 is 64 bit
<OerHeks> fun wrong. close that page.
<ArshiaAghaei> OerHeks: Where should i type /nick <NickName> ?? Terminal ???
<Fun> iptable: and how da heck I know which package I need then?
<OerHeks> ArshiaAghaei, in your irc client
<iptable> Fun, since it's not in the repos we officially support, ask the maintainer
<jhutchins_wk> x86_64 is 64bit with i86 compatiblity.
<RagingBuddha> Hey guys'n'girls, any of you in to photography? I just wonder what you use as alternative to Lightroom and which viewer do you use for examining your RAW files in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Fun: dpkg -I <package.deb>
<EriC^^> it should list the arch
<OerHeks> RagingBuddha, darktable
<Fun> jhutchins_wk: ty
<OerHeks> !info darktable
<Fun> thats what I though
<ubottu> darktable (source: darktable): virtual lighttable and darkroom for photographers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1build2 (utopic), package size 2002 kB, installed size 9225 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64)
<MonkeyDust> RagingBuddha  #ubuntustudio would be a better place to ask
<iptable> Fun, so x86_64, not x86. big difference actually.
<ArshiaAghaei> OerHeks: Where exactly ???? Witch part of IRC client ???
<Fun> is there WPS office in ubuntu repo?
<RagingBuddha> OerHeks: I tried it, had some problems.
<Fun> iptable: well all cpus are 86 apart apple and amd?
<iptable> Fun, no
<jhutchins_wk> RagingBuddha: Digikam supports raw.
<Fun> its mega mad
<RagingBuddha> MonkeyDust: thank you, I'll check it out
<Fun> I am thinking there is intel amd apples 32 and 64
<iptable> Fun, really ... all CPUs nowadays from intel and AMD for computers and laptops are 64 bit.
<Fun> so naming have to indicate clearly type of cpu and bits
<Fun> iptable: true
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, you an intel audio chip, the hdmi is the video card sound for digital output  ... sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, in the console, then reboot
<iptable> Fun, intel's core i3, i5, i7, core2duo, xeon, etc are 64 bit. All AMD are 64bit.
<OerHeks> ArshiaAghaei, it is all answered on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<jhutchins_wk> RagingBuddha: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/4-great-tools-editing-raw-photos-linux/
<iptable> Fun, only old CPUs and certain mobile CPUs are 32 bit. mosst mobile CPUs are ARM though.
<iptable> Fun, cat /proc/cpuinfo to get detail
<RagingBuddha> jhutchins_wk: thank you mate, I'll check it out
<iptable> Fun, intel's website clearly states what the CPUs are. But core i5 can be 2 core and 4 core for example. Depending on sub-model... welcome to the new world...
<jhutchins_wk> iptable: What about beagle and arm?
<iptable> jhutchins_wk, beagle and pi use ARM, yes. what's that got to do with it? ;)
<RagingBuddha> One more unrelated question, how can I make some programs autostart when I boot up Ubuntu? Like for instance Skype and Pidgin.
<ArshiaAghaei> OerHeks: Thanks.
<EriC^^> RagingBuddha: open the dash > startup apps
<Ali_OpenSource> Hi,Where are "Ubuntu software center"  downloaded files?I want to copy them to USB and install them on another computer.
<daftykins> Ali_OpenSource: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<MonkeyDust> RagingBuddha  alt-f2 > startup
<jhutchins_wk> Fun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CPU_architectures
<RagingBuddha> EriC^^: thank you
<iptable> RagingBuddha, open the unity dash and type in "startup". Choose the startup app and add skype there
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
 * iptable goes to the office. laters
<Fun> ty
<Fun> who here used WPS
<daftykins> Fun: ask the actual question in full, you'll get more responses
<Ali_OpenSource> Thanks!now I see some files that are seem my application name.What file I should copy it?
<EriC^^> Ali_OpenSource: you need to copy the file and all it's dependencies
<EriC^^> Ali_OpenSource: do you have internet access on the other pc>
<Ali_OpenSource> Thanks!
<Ali_OpenSource> Yes,I can connect to it.
<EriC^^> Ali_OpenSource: AptonCD will make things a lot easier, but it needs internet access, the files won't be downloaded though.
<anjo-aladiah> It did not work for me  even after reboot. Still not sound
<Ali_OpenSource> Thanks!
<KingOfCPP> OerHeks: Now , I cannot send a massage when i registered.
<OerHeks> KingOfCPP, likely you haven't got the email, or didn't reply on it
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, ok open alsamixer in the console and pastebinit please
<OerHeks> KingOfCPP, join #freenode with registration help
<KingOfCPP> OerHeks: Which Email ???
<ceasar> where is the equilisers in ubuntu studio??
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj
<KingOfCPP> OerHeks: Got it , thanks
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj how to in console?
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, use prtscn key, usually it's beside F12
<LeadSword> Hello
<soulisson> Hi, i'm running openssh is there a command available to check my configuration?
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj what it is the command  to open alsl in console ?
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, type alsamixer in the console
<ikonia> soulisson: configuration of what ?
<maziar> how can i use unalocated space of my lvm partition to create a new partition ?
<MonkeyDust> !lvm | maziar
<ubottu> maziar: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920488/
<Fun> wps office so awesome
<Fun> tytyt
<Fun> *tytyty
<maziar> can any one help me to that, how can i use unalocated space of my lvm partition to create a new partition ?
<LeadSword> I have got a problem with my resolution in ubuntu (14.04). The highest resolution availible is 1024x768. I tried to fix this problem through searching on the web, without progress. I did even update to 14.10, and now everything looks even worse!
<EriC^^> LeadSword: type lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> maziar: you would need to delete (or resize but that is NOT recommended for LVM PV) and reallocate the then free space to whatever you want
<LeadSword> EriC^^: and then?
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, so you are using your hdmi as audio out to your TV for your sound or to a speaker system that converts digital audio to analog ?
<EriC^^> LeadSword: paste here
<maziar> ikonia, i dont want to delete or resize, i just want to add new partition to my lvm partition
<LeadSword> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] (rev a2)
<ikonia> maziar: then just do a vgextend
<EriC^^> LeadSword: ok, type nvidia-settings
<LeadSword> "not installed"
<LeadSword> But it tells me how to install it, should I paste that line?
<maziar> ikonia, i dont want to extend it, i want to add new partition like /maziar
<EriC^^> LeadSword: open the dash and type additional drivers
<ikonia> maziar: then you want a new logical volume
<ikonia> maziar: so lvcreate
<OerHeks> You might need the nvidia 334 driver or up for that 750 Ti
<maziar> ikonia, all of my hard is lvm , i must create new lvm from it ?
<LeadSword> no additional drivers found
<ikonia> maziar: if your hard disk is under lvm control - you need to make a new logical volume (LV)
<EriC^^> LeadSword: i dont know much about your issue, somebody will help you shortly hold on
<LeadSword> Thank you very much
<OerHeks> LeadSword, no additional drivers? is that machine connected to internet?
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<LeadSword> It is OerHeks
<maziar> ikonia, how should i do that, did you have any tutorial link ?
<BluesKaj> stuff to do for an hr or so...bbl
<kr4t0s> hey guys
<kr4t0s> is raring ringtail affected by the glibc vulnerability?
<RamchandraApte> !ask | kr4t0s
<ubottu> kr4t0s: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RamchandraApte> ubuntu 14.10 is not affected at least with updates
<OerHeks> kr4t0s, no, as it is EOL
<kr4t0s> RamchandraApte: im talking about 13.04
<kr4t0s> i have one instllation and it seems it is vulnerable
<OerHeks> kr4t0s, i mean yes, but without updates you want the next supported version 14.04
<RamchandraApte> kr4t0s: so many releases I get confused about the nicknames. At some point in my life I remembered raring ringtail was the "new" version of ubuntu :-)
<MonkeyDust> kr4t0s  more reason to upgrade, then
<kr4t0s> jeez
<kr4t0s> so only LTS ones got updates???
<MonkeyDust> kr4t0s  no, but 13.04 doesnt
<OerHeks> kr4t0s, yes, 12.04 lts gets the fix
<OerHeks> or got it already
<kr4t0s> yeah i updated a 12.04 some minutes ago
<kr4t0s> i cant upgrade a 13.04, is there a way to do it playing with the source???
<OerHeks> kr4t0s, sure, there is a fix to upgrade
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> see the part with old-releases
<kr4t0s> second link?
<OerHeks> Jups
<kr4t0s> thats only talking about upgrading the whole distro
<kr4t0s> i dont want to do that
<RootKiTTTT> No tweaked found on internet worked!  How to tweak system for maximum desktop performance!:(
<kr4t0s> i just want to update glibc from source
<OerHeks> kr4t0s, nope, not available, even with oldreleases trick.
<RootKiTTTT> Hello guyz, my ubuntu desktop becomes dead even under slight load. Anyone know to tweak system for maxxxxxiummm desktop reponsiveness
<MonkeyDust> RootKiTTTT  here's a few tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920877/
<lucas> hello
<lucas> I would be glad to get some help with a grub issue on a usb hard drive version is trusty, ubuntu studio, they could not help
<lucas> this is the partition : /dev/sdb1: LABEL="u-studio" UUID="d2eeeea0-3e4d-4599-a68d-45c8a14031b7" TYPE="ext4"
<lucas> this is what happens; http://pastebin.fr/38289
<MonkeyDust> lucas  start by not being logged in as root
<lucas> I'm not, only in the console -I have quit it
<lucas> MonkeyDust, else, any hint I cou ld use to fix it?
<jhutchins_wk> lucas: Wrong target, /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1
<jennie> hello I have downloaded iso from ubuntu, but its saying Amd64, will it install on intel pc?
<jennie> if no then how to download for intel pc
<lucas> jhutchins_wk, I tried sdb then sdb1 as per the paste
<jennie> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64 is the one i downloaded
<jhutchins_wk> lucas: Ah, I see you did try that.
<MonkeyDust> lucas  this looks worrysome "this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible."
<jhutchins_wk> !blocklists
<jennie> anyone, please help me
<jpds_> jennie: It will.
<jpds_> jennie: It just needs to be a 64-bit PC.
<jennie> ok thank you very much:)
<jpds_> jennie: If it's not, it'll tell you when it loads.
<jhutchins_wk> jennie: amd64 is the 32bit compatible architecture that both intel and amd use now.
<jhutchins_wk> jennie: amd developed it while intel was still bogged down in a 64bit only architecture.
<lucas> MonkeyDust, I have read thanks, just I don't know why it works not
<jpds_> jhutchins_wk: wut.
<jhutchins_wk> jennie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_CPU_architectures
<jennie> oh, didnt know that jhutchins_wk
<iptable> jennie: you online finally!
<jennie> hey iptable
<jennie> wassupppppp
<jennie> its hard to catch you online
<iptable> nothing much. overworked, tired, busy, standard stuff in a working life
<iptable> yourself?
<Furai> lol @ highlights. I have Lucas in my highlights list.
<Furai> :)
<MonkeyDust> #ubuntu-offtopic for nice chit chat, please
<iptable> Mongey_: already moved it off
<iptable> MonkeyDust: ^
<cyberpolice> i am trying to install teamviewer 10 x64 deb file from teamviewer.com, when i launch it, ubuntu software center says dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2 ??? why is this? i have teamviewre 9.0 working ok
<iptable> cyberpolice: once that happens, run apt-get -f install
<iptable> cyberpolice: that command will install the required dependencies. the reason is that tv10 supports sound now, but it is a 32bit piece of software
<cyberpolice> do i need to uninstall teamviewer 9 before installing teamviewer 10
<boodllebat> I want to split my screen i'm using ubuntu 14.10
<Mo_1404_> Hey Guys, need help with wlan connection and have a problem with a printserver. somebodys intrereted in helping me? ^^
<iptable> cyberpolice: no idea. probably not
<cyberpolice> so im on 64bit os, 64bit cpu, is this ok to use
<iptable> cyberpolice: yes. 64 bit is compatible with 32 bit. you just need the required 32bit libraries
<boodllebat> I wanna Split Screen Not only terminal but Unity Interface too !
<iptable> cyberpolice: as stated. install teamviewer deb, then run apt-get -f install
<cyberpolice> will sound work on teamviewer 10 if i install it as is
<cyberpolice> can i do anything about lib32asound2
<cyberpolice> also, how do i uninstall teamviewer 9
<iptable> cyberpolice: as stated (last time repeating) once you get the dependency error, run apt-get -f install
<iptable> cyberpolice: that command will install the required lib32asound2
<Shnaz> hi everyone. im trying to create a file server on my ubuntu desktop. and want to be able to connect to it from windows computers and apple computers. first off is this possible? and also would love some links that could help a complete noob to the command line.
<cyberpolice> i am getting a dependency error in ubuntu software center, afte ri double clicked the deb file
<pragmaticenigma> !samba | Shnaz
<ubottu> Shnaz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<pragmaticenigma> !nfs > pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma, please see my private message
<Mo_1404_> I have cups running on a raspberry. with windows client the printer works very fine but on ubuntu just gives endless empty pages. somebody knows that?
<pragmaticenigma> !nfs | Shnaz
<ubottu> Shnaz: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<iptable> cyberpolice: dpkg -i your-deb-file-here-for-teamviewer.deb ; apt-get -f install
<iptable> cyberpolice: not sure how to tell you to do that in another wya. just do it
 * iptable goes to get a good coffee
<pragmaticenigma> Mo_1404_, What OS are you running on your RaspberryPi?
<Shnaz> ok thanks guys, i shall read and speak up if i have any issues
<Mo_1404_> im running raspbian, on my last laptop ther were no problems with the printer also running ubuntu 1404
<cyberpolice> how do i uninstall teamviewer 9
<cyberpolice> it was installed with a deb file.... i think
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22200/how-to-uninstall-a-deb-package
<BluesKaj> cyberpolice, sudo dpkg -r nameofpackage
<cyberpolice> that link is from 2011 though
<pragmaticenigma> cyberpolice, it's still relevant
<iptable> cyberpolice: it's still working
<cyberpolice> oh ok
<cyberpolice> thanks
<decast> Greetings everyone, sometimes i get some ~10s freeze after login so i have been searching my log files. I'm getting some strange lines in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log. Could this lines be related to this issue or could they be a bug?
<decast> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /var/lib/lightdm/.config/ibus/bus Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address. IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Mo_1404_> pragmaticenigma did u received?
<KingOfCPP> My software center has a problem , i don't see the Install button.
<Mo_1404_> kingofcpp so i think there are some sources deacticated
<Shnaz> so are samba and nfs 2 different ways to create a file server? or are both needed to create a file server?
<KingOfCPP> Mo_1404_: How to solve it ??/
<Mo_1404_> go to system settings and software, and there you can checkbox the sources
<putty1> KingOfCPP: sudo apt-get install Synaptic
<KingOfCPP> What is Synaptic ?????!!!!
<KingOfCPP> @putty1
<putty1> KingOfCPP: Synaptic Is what ubuntu should be using instead of that trash software installer.
<putty1> KingOfCPP: it's a better software manager and installer
<KingOfCPP> putty1: I see this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9921651/
<putty1> KingOfCPP: Try lower case letters synaptic
<Mo_1404_> kingofcpp: thats your source.list problem ^^
<KingOfCPP> putty1: Ok.
<Mo_1404_> ok or that ^^
<KingOfCPP> putty1: Same...
<KingOfCPP> Mo_1404_: How to solve the sources.list Problem ???
<putty1> KingOfCPP: first run sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> KingOfCPP, make sure your universe repository is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
 * iptable checks universe is enabled
<iptable> :P sorry, had to
<BluesKaj> iptable,  :)
<putty1> KingOfCPP: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<putty1> KingOfCPP: don't worry it will only update software
<Mo_1404_> Maybe someone could help me with my printer problem?
<KingOfCPP> putty1: I see this ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9921729/
<pragmaticenigma> Mo_1404_, this chat really isn't setup to troubleshoot raspian, it's not the same as Ubuntu
<KingOfCPP> BluesKaj: How ??
<Mo_1404_> raspbian is working very well, so the problem is ubuntu
<Mo_1404_> on my last 14.04 laptop everthing worked fine
<pragmaticenigma> you can't run ubuntu on rasperry pi
<BluesKaj> KingOfCPP, make sure there are no # in front of the deb line
<pragmaticenigma> Mo_1404_, are you saying your trying to print from Ubuntu to a printer connected to a RasperryPi?
<putty1> KingOfCPP: You have chrome installed
<iptable> Mo_1404_: ubuntu is NOT a problem. Ubuntu doesn't support Pi CPU architecture
<iptable> Mo_1404_: whereas debian still has support for that old ARM
<Mo_1404_> my raspberry is just running cups on raspbian for network printing, this works very fine on windows AND on my last Ubuntu 14.04 laptop. but on this laptop 14.04 i just get endless empty pages while trying to print
<putty1> KingOfCPP: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade anyway
<pragmaticenigma> iptable, I think Mo_1404_ isn't explaining his problem fully. We are missing some pieces to how he has this printer setup. Mo_1404_ please explain in detail all the components involved in your printing setup (what's connected to what)?
<putty1> KingOfCPP: if you know how to edit software source. Disable the Google one and enable universe.
<Mo_1404_> ok sry , my printer is connected to my raspberry, which is connected to my router on which is also connected my laptop, i am trying to print wireless over network. that works with windows client and with my old 14.04 laptop. i have a new laptop also running ubuntu 14.04 but when im trying to print there are empty pages coming out until i restart the printer
<iptable> Mo_1404_: you have misconfigured your new laptop then. check the driver, chosen printer module, etc, using your printer setup on that 14.04 or cups web interface
<putty1> Mo_1404_: put simply. The defaults selected driver might be wrong.
<Mo_1404_> iptable i checked everything, its the same driver, the same configuration
<iptable> Mo_1404_: well, obviously not. you missed something. you cannot have 2 laptops with 14.04, both installed and configure the same, both using a network printer and one working and one not
<ipbms> hey guys
<pragmaticenigma> Mo_1404_, are you 100% certain it is the same driver? My printer (HP P1102w) has several drivers listed with the exact same name (none of which work)
<putty1> Mo_1404_: sometimes it also firewall issue. Both machines hogging the same router port. Disable all fire walls on router and computers to test.
<wishesss> I'm running the dd command to wipe (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda) my encrypted ssd that previously had debian on it but it's taking an extremely long time. 20 minutes exactly now. Is this unusual?
<ipbms> had a question, on 14.10 i added a custom launcher or .desktop file using desktop-file-install, when i pin it to unity and hold the super key it doesn't receive a 1-9 shortcut, what could be the cause?
<Mo_1404_>  ipp://192.168.2.100/printers/Brother_MFC-7420 correct?
<putty1> Mo_1404_: sometimes it also firewall issue. Both machines hogging the same router port. Disable all fire walls on router and computers to test.
<iptable> wishesss: 20 minutes is NOT a long time. How big is the drive?
<wishesss> 120gb
<putty1> wishesss: it will be done about 2 hours
<KingOfCPP> putty1: How to disable the Google ???
<iptable> wishesss: wait until 3 before complaining though
<wishesss> I thought it'd be done quicker. I swear I ran the dd command a while back and it took like 8 minutes
<iptable> wishesss: no, you are writing 120gb to that drive. think about it.
<wishesss> Yeah, it makes sense.
<KingOfCPP> putty1: I see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9922028/
<iptable> wishesss: also, you should specify bs=8M to make it faster. make a big chunk to write at once.
<Mo_1404_> it says gestoppt
<Mo_1404_> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed"
<wishesss> Too late now iptable
<putty1> wishesss: why wipe. You hiding something. If so use this.  http://www.dban.org/
<iptable> or just report yourself straight away :P
<Mo_1404_> i get response from cups on raspbery so the printjob is transmited
<wishesss> No, just wanting to wipe the drive. Nothing on there I care about really
<bkleef> Any thoughts on what the best mountpoint would be for a permanent back-up volume?
<AndroUser> .
<putty1> wishesss: then your just wasting time. Because wiping it any other way just hides data from a casual  user.   http://www.dban.org/ Is military grade wiping
<wishesss> I don't need dban
<Shnaz> so im trying to uninstall all files of samba to do a fresh start. but i cant. i tried purging. remove. even did it as root. and the files are still there.... and i cannot do it manually from the gui either because it says im not the owner. root is the owner. help please?
<bkleef> I thought about "/mnt/backup" or "/bkp" or "/backup" but I do not want to create a mess within the linux mountpoint rules...
<putty1> wishesss: I remember VHS tapes. When you erase them. The video was still there but fainter. To hide stuff you need random multi pass overwriting of random data.
<Mo_1404_> putty1 no firewalls running problem stays
<putty1> Mo_1404_: Try plugging it in the router to narrow it down to the WiFi connection.
<Z3> Hi, I would like to ask if it's possible to run Eclipse in Nvidia Jetson TK1 board. I would like to use it as a desktop pc, for developing and gaming (open source games, not intel games).
<Z3>  including developing Android applications with Eclipse
<Mo_1404_> putty1 i think it is not a problem with the router. maybe im installing the printer the wrong way in ubuntu.
<Mo_1404_> putty1 like in documentation for cups i add a network printer with the adress ipp://192.168.2.1:631/printers/Brother_MFC-7420
<putty1> Mo_1404_: You said the WiFi pc was the problem. To narrow down the problem run all pc to test.
<Mo_1404_> the other one is also wifi , sry
<putty1> Mo_1404_: You said the WiFi pc was the problem. To narrow down the problem run all pc connected Ethernet to test.
<impi> hello anyone here using a T650 logitech touchpad?
<putty1> Mo_1404_: sometimes you have to be like an auto mechanic. Replace expensive parts till the problem goes away. Then you found the problem.
<Apachez> anyone else noticed that one of the ntp's provided by ubuntu has the wrong time set? it says 31 jan 15:56 while the time is atually 28 jan 19:56 ?
<Mo_1404_> putty1 problkem stays
<Z3> or just a more general question. Is possible to run Eclipse on Ubuntu 14.04 on ARM based computers (Tegra K1 SOC) including developing Android apps?
<captine> Apachez, havent noticed.
<OerHeks> Apachez, sound more like your hardwareclock
<captine> Apachez, I will watch my clocks :)
<Pici> Apachez: Do you know which one?
<jhutchins_wk> Apachez: ntp should exclude that server.
<Mo_1404_> ok i will give 5 bucks over paypal to someone who will fix the problem maybe over teamviewer
<novasdream> Hello.. I have a issue with sudo apt-get upgrade
<novasdream> How i can get logs from that error ? :: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) ::
<iptable> novasdream: look a few lines up. it tells you what the problem was
<iptable> novasdream: somewhere inline
<novasdream> Dont have
<novasdream> "Pré-configurando pacotes ...[LineBreaker] E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Apachez> Pici: no idea
<Apachez> just noticed this on my parents box
<Apachez> which uses the same default config as I, ubuntu 14.10
<novasdream> Here Data. https://imgur.com/OIm1YjC
<Apachez> my clock goes ok
<Mo_1404_> i will give 5 bucks via paypal to a guy, installing my printer working correctly
<iptable> novasdream: 1. did you run with root/sudo? 2. do you have disk space left?
<iptable> novasdream: it's not normal for it to fail so early in the process.
<iptable> novasdream: also, does ps -ef show an already running dpkg
<novasdream> Yeap.. run with sudo have alot space left
<decast> Greetings, my dmesg log file is showing this consequent lines:  Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption ;  Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds. Can it be safely ignored?
<novasdream> Only process with dpkg in grep is :: dnsmasq   4250  1864  0 00:35 ?        00:00:01 /usr/sbin/dnsmasq -x /var/run/dnsmasq/dnsmasq.pid -u dnsmasq -r /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf -7 /etc/dnsmasq.d,.dpkg-dist,.dpkg-old,.dpkg-new ::
<iptable> novasdream: df -h
<iptable> novasdream: DO check. there are a number of filesystems in RAM which could have run out.
<Mo_1404_> ok , maybe somebody could help me with another problem. i can only connect wifi with a wifi stick, my internal wifi trys to connect a long time and then gives it up
<iptable> Mo_1404_: new laptop? looks like wifi drivers.
<Mo_1404_> iptable so how to fix it?
<iptable> Mo_1404_: try 14.10. install it and apt-get dist-upgrade after to upgrade to latest kernel. LOADS of wifi card improvements
<novasdream> This errors get something like first second
<biledemon> Hi! I'm on Uubuntu 14.10 and am gettings the 331 Nvidia driver through the additional drivers module. Does this seem right? Isn't 331 really old now?
<iptable> biledemon: no, it isn't. it's fine.
<iptable> novasdream: check df -h disk space usage
<iptable> novasdream: tried rebooting?
<pragmaticenigma> iptable, using 14.10 is a bit overkill, it's likely Mo_1404_ just needs to identify the wifi card they have and get the right driver installed
<biledemon> iptable: alright. Just seems like i've been using that forever now :)
<ipbms> has anyone run dban recently? on a 500G drive it takes days
<iptable> pragmaticenigma: hah. tried that for 6 months on my new laptop. couldn't get the driver to work and latest kernel is not backported to 14.04. 14.10 latest kernel just worked
<iptable> Mo_1404_: what is the wifi card? atheros/quallcomm?
<novasdream> Here my df -h  ::  https://imgur.com/x7OTYWr
<hamnstar> hey ubuntu pros.. I have a usb device that shows up in dmesg as 'ttyACM0' but does not populate in /dev/ ..... I cant find any mention of failure in dmesg or kern.log or anything like that... I am thorougly baffled
<Mo_1404_> iptable how do i identify it? ifconfig?
<novasdream> iptable,  I try reboot.. and try update..
<iptable> novasdream: so what HAVE you been breaking?
<iptable> novasdream: run mount. check. looks like /proc is missing long with a few more things
<novasdream> iptable, I cant use apt-get anymore..
<iptable> Mo_1404_: lsusb
<pragmaticenigma> Mo_1404_, execute the following command and paste to pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<novasdream> iptable, mount check ?
<pragmaticenigma> iptable, lsusb will only list items connected via usb, not system hardware
<iptable> novasdream: just type in mount
<iptable> pragmaticenigma: haven't seem a single wifi card in laptops in the last 5 years which is not connected via internal usb
<Mo_1404_> pragmaticenigma http://paste.ubuntu.com/9922430/  -.-7
<novasdream> iptable,  sorry.. here.. :: https://imgur.com/ejafFNa
<iptable> novasdream: the only thing I can think of is HDD faults. reboot, check if it helps. or try mount -o remount,rw /
<iptable> novasdream: HDD faults would cuase remount as read only
<iptable> novasdream: or try to save a file in /root/
<pragmaticenigma> Mo_1404_, did you remember to add "network" to the end of the command? "sudo lshw -C network"
<novasdream> iptable,  but where i can see log errors  ?
<iptable> Mo_1404_: just run lsusb and lspci. that's good enough for me.
<iptable> lsusb will most likely tell us though
<Shnaz> hey guys. im installing ubuntu server 14.04 LTS and every time i try it fails to intall GRUB. im intalling from a USB stick.
<iptable> novasdream: try dmesg (command), /var/log/kern.log, /var/log.syslog
<Mo_1404_> iptable its a ralink RT5390
<iptable> Shnaz: how big is the HDD?
<Shnaz> 1 GB
<Shnaz> wait
<Shnaz> 1 TB
<iptable> Shnaz: how old is the machine?
<Shnaz> just bought it brand new. its a lenovo thinkserver 140
<novasdream> I really have a IO error..
<novasdream> https://imgur.com/Fs1ZU74
<jhutchins_wk> Shnaz: New hardware is the most likely to fail.
<novasdream> I try again upgrade :: dpkg: erro: a ler o ficheiro de informação do pacote '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Erro de entrada/saída
<iptable> Mo_1404_: ralink ... it's compiled probably without WPA support. common issue with the module. Try latest kernel on 14.10 seriously. easiest option. if still doesn't work, you have to recompile it yourself. that's a bit outside my perimiter of support
<Shnaz> is there anyway to make it work?
<iptable> Shnaz: what is actually failing? what error?
<Mo_1404_> iptable is there a way to update without media?
<iptable> Shnaz: what partitions did you setup?
<ki7rw> i'm having trouble installing skype on 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 - when i execute aptitude install skype i get a lot of output including removal of 252 packages that includes xorg-* and unity as well as a bunch of other apps that i don't want to remove
<iptable> Mo_1404_: apparently, but I don't know the process
<Shnaz> this was a little bit ago so i forget. but i remember creating a boot partiction and all that
<iptable> ki7rw: 1. download skype deb from their website. 2. sudo dpkg -i skype-file.dev, 3. sudo apt-get -f install
<iptable> Shnaz: without that info, this is as far as help goes
<iptable> novasdream: your HDD is failing
<Shnaz> im reinstalling right now so i will give you more information in a moment
<novasdream> ubuntu have any tool to search for errors ?
<Mo_1404_> iptable so i will update now.
<iptable> novasdream: so we have the reason. your root partition probably remounts as read only due to errors. 1. backup, 2. boot form liveCD and install and run smartmontools to do smart test (smartctl -a), 3. buy new drive
<ki7rw> iptable, skype-file.dev?
<iptable> ki7rw: the file you downloaded in the previous step of my instructions. whatever it is called
<novasdream> :'( i cant update my SO ? :'(
<iptable> novasdream: you cannot upgrade your OS on a broken harddrive, no. you shouldn't be usin it either
<iptable> novasdream: and shouldn't have asked that question. your hard drive is breaking. panic! backup! smart-test it!
<novasdream> But is a good drive.. dont have more than 10 years
<iptable> novasdream: you got bigger problems than upgrade. dude, most drivers have a warrantly of between 2 and 5 years
<iptable> novasdream: 10 years is considered lucky.
<Shnaz> Would using an older version of ubuntu server work with the newer hardware?
<novasdream> :D
<iptable> Shnaz: probably not
<novasdream> you right.. my heart is broken.. but you right..
<iptable> Shnaz: we need exact partition layout try and error to help.
<Shnaz> ok i am at the partitioning part. should i use one the the guided partiions?
<teward> is there a way to get .jar files to run with java 7 runtime, but .jar8 files to run with java 8 runtime?
<iptable> Shnaz: whichever you want. go for it then. use guided for the test.
<teward> if so, how?
<iptable> teward: /path/to/java8 file.jar8  ; /path/to/java7 file.jar ?
<teward> iptable: i mean to set defaults
<Herbalist> hey guys, anyone knows what's the display manager used in the ubuntu based distro voyager
<iptable> teward: gui or text mode?
<teward> iptable: such that if someone doubleclicked an icon it runs under the respective runtime
<iptable> teward: so to associate when you click on it?
<iptable> ok
<teward> iptable: but .jar8 is read as a ZIP and not a JAR archive
<iptable> teward: it's called "file association"
<iptable> teward: http://askubuntu.com/questions/289337/how-can-i-change-file-association-globally
<iptable> teward: also: http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<iptable> teward: also, if you right click on it and choose properties, you can change association with file type there
<teward> iptable: except you missed my point
<teward> [15/01/28 14:26:57] <teward> iptable: but .jar8 is read as a ZIP and not a JAR archive
<teward> it impacts ***ALL*** Zip archive items
<teward> which of course fubars actual archives
<teward> so how do i add a ***BRAND NEW*** association not tied to anything
<Shnaz> so why exactly does newer hardware not work with the server software? wouldnt the new stuff be the most recently suported hardware?
<iptable> Shnaz: what? newer OS supports newer HW. If HW is newer than OS, not so much
<iptable> teward: you can do file etension association as opposed to file type. read the links I gave you
<iptable> file type = true type + extensions
<iptable> Shnaz: although, if grub fails, that doesn't seem like HW support issue per se.
<stryakr> I'm trying to get mpd to work properly but when I am in the gnome DE it works fine, but when I am in i3 it doesn't work properly. Is there something that needs to be started with i3 to get pulse audio working properly?
<iptable> Shnaz: could be a BIOS featuer that locks writes to MBR though. a lot of server have that. check your BIOS :D
<Shnaz> yes. im able to install 14.04 desktop version just fine
<Term1nal> On Ubuntu 14.04 Unity, tried several workarounds found from google, cannot restore the network manager status icon. Tried reinstalling network-manager/network-manager-gnome, adding nm-applet to startup applications, no success.
<Shnaz> and im able to install debian just fine
<Shnaz> the issue only comes up with ubuntu server
<trism> Term1nal: in dconf-editor, is org/gnome/nm-applet/show-applet checked?
<anjo-aladiah> i lose sound and i dont know what to do more
<finishingmove> I'm using vim-nox on Ubuntu 14.04 and after a recent update it seems to have lost Lua support (as reported by the neocomplete.vim plugin). Has anyone found a solution for this?
<dym> Hey everyone! Im having trouble with a multi-isp/shorewall homenetwork. Too long for one IRC message, so description here: http://pastebin.com/wW3gNXzW Keywords: Shorewall, Providers, Loadbalancing, Speedreduction, Routing
<anjo-aladiah> i lose sound and i dont know what to do more , after update Lubuntu 14.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920488/
<iptable> Shnaz: as I said, I need error, what you exactly did and preferably screenshot/picture
<anjo-aladiah> iptable: could you please continue to help me? I did the command you instruct me this afternon then reboot, but still no sound. DO you suspect why ?
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: which command was that
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, make sure you sound card is connected correctly first , alsamixer shows you are connecting with you hdmi which is on your graphics card not your soundcard
<iptable> ooooh
<meej> please someone help me . i dont know what happen .when i try to log in to my ubuntu desktop it keep showing me the login page again and again even though i used the correct password   .help pls ihow to fix it !?
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: disconnect hdmi cable, use pavucontrol to change output to your normal analog from hdmi
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj i tested my sound card with windows, because i have booth Os in pc. Its functioning right on windows
<OerHeks> dym, not really an ubuntu support issue, ask in #shorewall ?
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: BluesKaj simply said: check your configuration! run pavucontrol and check. looks like you are trying to output sound to hdmi.
 * iptable needs a break
<anjo-aladiah> iptable i should put " pavucontrol" on console ?»
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: run (install if needed) pavucontrol. then run it. it's a GUI tool
<anjo-aladiah> i oding it
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: you then select your soundcard and sound output device. read manual for how to do it.
<teward> iptable: none of your suggestions helped - not even https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes helped
<teward> so bleh
<meej> Soomeone HELP!
<anjo-aladiah> iam doing it
<dym> OerHeks: Sure it's nothing to do with the loadbalancing machine beeing a KVM virtual machine?
<Term1nal> trism: I'll check later, I have to head out for a bit, thanks for that, I'll mess with it when I get back
<iptable> teward: did you bleh remember to log out and in again?
<dym> Schematic and problem description here: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/10OcA3U3GWQF2pqZKPbFe6BVWBDqDWWcagqPB-UecbCw/edit?usp=sharing - maybe someone knows.
<meej> help please
<iptable> teward: and did you also remember to ensure that it's not associated with anything else somewhere else? log out/in or reboot if you made changes global
<iptable> meej: relax
<iptable> meej: I can't split
<anjo-aladiah> ok i have pavucontrol opened.
<iptable> meej: this IS a free community help channel
<finishingmove> I'm using vim-nox on Ubuntu 14.04 and after a recent update it seems to have lost Lua support (as reported by the neocomplete.vim plugin). Has anyone found a solution for this?
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: so now for output choose your sound output device. I tihnk you need to click o nthe small icon on the right hand side of that card
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: but refer to manual
<iptable> meej: ctrl+alt+f3, login there. does it work? does it show errors on login?
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj with pavucontrol, in output devices stereo,  Porto: i have.. HDMI/displayport unpluged
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: refer to my last 2 comments to you
<iptable> anjo-aladiah: unplugged doesn't mean you can't try to send sound to it
<iptable> meej: once you login, try this: sudo chown -R USERNAME /home/USERNAME
<iptable> meej: replace USERNAME with your username in both locations. It may take a while to finish
 * iptable really goes for a break now
<fedoranoob> hello
<fedoranoob> errrrr
<meej> iptable. No it doesnt show error i can login and see my folders from the console . but i cant login from the graphic interface
<DJones> fedoranoob: You need to ask an Ubuntu suppot question for responses here
<anjo-aladiah> Thank you Guys iptable and BluesKaj you guys are GOds of Linux ! lolol
<anjo-aladiah> Its working now.
<anjo-aladiah> Unbelieveble,..... thnak you
<fedoranoob> wtf
<fedoranoob> u noob
<anjo-aladiah> nooby
<OerHeks> dym "but the speed reduction when not beeing connected directly to the cable modem is mad" maybe you need a straight cable, instead of twisted.
<anjo-aladiah> yes  iam
<DJones> fedoranoob: Please don't
<fedoranoob> i need help
<DJones> fedoranoob: Well ask?
<fedoranoob> r u mod here jonny_
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, looks to me like pulseaudio /apavucontrol is defaulting to the hdmi on ubuntu and it should be defaulting to intel hda. Open  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config with user permissions, and add this line, options snd-hda-intel index=0,  to the bottom of the file , then save it.
<DJones> fedoranoob: We're all volunteers
<anjo-aladiah> i will do it BluesKaj
<fedoranoob> im installing ruby for xubuntu
<fedoranoob> and ur supposed to add . .rvm/scripts/rvm
<fedoranoob> can put it in randomly or under some category
<k1l> fedoranoob: depends on how you install what exactly? which howto do you follow there?
<fedoranoob> some guide on github
<fedoranoob> https://github.com/CERNatschool/getting-started/wiki/Installing-Ruby-on-Rails-on-Xubuntu-14.04
<kermit> how do i remount root read only?  upstart (pid 1) is holding /var/log/upstart/dbus.log open for writing
<EriC^^> kermit: sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj where i should put that line options snd-hda-intel index=0 ?  after install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7
<kermit> EriC^^: that only works if nothing has any files open for writing
<k1l> fedoranoob: that should be a folder in your users home
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config
<k1l> fedoranoob: the line above that command explains what to do with that line of code. "put it into the .bashrc in your users home"
<anjo-aladiah> i entedered direcvtory m the i did sudo su . . pass, then edit alsa-base.config  thi sis BluesKej ?
<anjo-aladiah> i entedered direcvtory m the i did sudo su . . pass, then edit alsa-base.config  thi sis BluesKaj ?
<meej>  sorry iptable iam using my phone and a slow connection . i entered the command you gave me and i get an error message says chown missing operand ...
<Fun1> hehe
<Fun1> so ubuntu and windows are two leading linux distros?
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj once in the directory, how to edit the file ? there is a command doesnit ?
<meej> iptable what do i do now .
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, sorry about the mistake there, just put the line at the bottom of the file , alt +F2 , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config
<k1l> Fun1: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat (and you know that)
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<Fun> oki
<Olxd_> Linux is the BEST!
<DJones> Fun: Do have an actual support question
<Fun> DJones: what a rhetorical question :)
<OerHeks> bug 1 should be extended with android, but lets stay ontopic
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dym> OerHeks: im not using UTP
<OerHeks> dym, wireless??
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj it says Kdesudo file or directory inexistence
<fedoranoob> i dont have permission to edit the bash.bashrc
<Fun> use sudo?
<meej> iptable: sorry. are you there ?
<DJones> Fun: So you do have have a support question, or have you joined in error
<Fun> like sudo nano filename
<DJones> ok, error
<k1l> fedoranoob: no. dont use sudo
<dym> OerHeks: sorry, im stupid. ofc i am
<lolu> do you need reg to talk here?
<dym> OerHeks: what makes you think straight through could be the answer?
<Fun> DJones: I joined to help fellow users
<Fun> :)
<Pici> lolu: nope
<k1l> fedoranoob: what gives you "pwd" ? it will report you the folder you are in
<dym> OerHeks: And also at what points?
<anjo-aladiah> Fun i did and th box lcose it self and nothing happens
<fedoranoob> what do u mean by pwd
<anjo-aladiah> can i edit the file with console doesn it ?
<k1l> fedoranoob: just type "pwd" in the terminal you are working.
<k1l> fedoranoob: we need to know what  and where you are at the moment.
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, do you know what the run command/krunner is/  It's opened with alt+F2 type, kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config, to open the file
<OerHeks> dym. in the old days it was nessasary to use a straight cable for a server/modem, nowadays interfaces can switch. so i guess it does not switch somewhere, and get these slow connections.
<dym> OerHeks: but it would still work?
<fedoranoob> home/xubuntu
<dym> OerHeks: this is all current hardware.
<dym> OerHeks: from the HP switches, to the Virtual Host NIC
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj can i edit the file in console? that don work
<Shnaz> HAZZAHH!!! somehow grub didnt fail this time!!!
<k1l> fedoranoob: is this a live system?
<fedoranoob> im the biggest noob in ubuntu/xubuntu just installed it
<fedoranoob> yes it is
<Grady> Hello when turning on and signing in my unity does not load, It has a los res screen and after a few seconds this pops up "https://imgur.com/a/XXd99" I cant do anything after either option. I cannot ctrl shift t. i cannot run safe mode (by holding shift during start up), cant do anything except for ctrl alt f1 (tty1), this might be caused by some updates earlier in the day, idk, but what are my next steps in tty1
<OerHeks> plus any cable/modem has a client on it too,so what is causing trafficjams. and you say you run it in kvm, so enough places to keep looking.
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj can i use gedit ?
<k1l> fedoranoob: your changes might be deleted anyway if its not persistent mode that you are using in that live system
<dym> OerHeks: might need to de-virtualize the routing machine :/
<fedoranoob> i have the persistent mode
<fedoranoob> i followed some guide on ytube
<k1l> fedoranoob: what gives you "ls -al .bashrc"
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, just copy and paste this into the run command, yes gedit (sorry), gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config
<fedoranoob> ~saschpe@opensuse/member/saschpe
<fedoranoob> ops
<fedoranoob> -rw-r--r-- 1 xubuntu xubuntu 3637 Jan 28  2015 .bashrc
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj look what i have inside this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/9923310/
<k1l> fedoranoob: "nano .bashrc" should open the texeditor nano, copy and paste the lines mentioned into that file at the end. then press ctrl+x and say yes to save the changes
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, forgot I was in #ubuntu,  not #kubuntu...yes add the line to the bottom of that file a nd save it
<fedoranoob> . .rvm/scripts/rvm ?
<k1l> fedoranoob: follow the guide you linked. it tells you what to do.
<Shnaz> ok. ive installed ubuntu server. and its on a black screen with a blinking cursor. yet nothing is happening. and i cannot type anything
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj iam in Lubuntu, when i do gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config , it ask pass, but dont open the appgedit. if i open gedit directly on console it dont allow mw to save
<BluesKaj> you have to use gksudo
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah,^
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj now it opens but the file is empty, do you believe?
<fedoranoob> it says that it doesnt find the rvm install ruby-1.9.3-p392 command in the terminal
<BluesKaj> 'make sure the file is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config
<Ziber> I'm trying to change my root filesystem from /dev/xvda1 (it's in a Xen VM) to an LVM I've created. I've updated /boot/grub/grub.cfg, /boot/grub/menu.lst, and /etc/fstab to reflect the change (using the new UID). When I reboot, it still goes back to /dev/xvda1. Where else do I need to update it?
<fedoranoob> pretty sure i posted the command wrong
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, ^
<BluesKaj> anjo-aladiah, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.config
<anjo-aladiah> conf
<anjo-aladiah> its conf
<BluesKaj> no config
<anjo-aladiah> conf here, not it works
<anjo-aladiah> ñow it works with conf
<fedoranoob> fuck this im going back to windows
<acz32> is it true that debian is more secure as a desktop OS than ubuntu?
<anjo-aladiah> config is empty
<fedoranoob> to complicated
<k1l> acz32: no.
<fedoranoob> thanks for the help tho
<acz32> k1l: can you elaborate? they have a security team, stable packages, etc
<k1l> acz32: the biggest security issue is the user installing unsecure stuff or making changes.
<k1l> acz32: same with ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> nok anjo-aladiah you're correct , sorry ...I need to take a break ...too many balls inn the air
<anjo-aladiah> BluesKaj its done , i will reboot now to test doesn it ?
<BluesKaj> yes , anjo-aladiah
<acz32> k1l: is there any difference in security due to ubuntu being based on debian testing repo?
<Ziber> I want to change the root parition of a VM from a parition to an LVM. How can go about this?
<k1l> acz32: for the security issues see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/   . for the stable intention: ubuntu got LTS relases (14.04) which get 5 years support including security patches etc.
 * impi is away: Away
<k1l> !away > impi
<ubottu> impi, please see my private message
<kermit> EriC^^: ahh, "telinit u" made init close the file, oddly
<EriC^^> kermit: great
<ddoarLomr> Hi! Anyone know how to do video chat in new skype.
<MisterVec> Hello!
<teward> ddoarLomr: 'new skype'?
<BluesKaj> anjo
<guest-J7Ew8A> hi
<guest-J7Ew8A> hi
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guest-J7Ew8A> hi
<daftykins> sigh.
<sparr> I am trying to remount my root filesystem readwrite. I try "mount -o remount,rw /dev/vda1 / -t ext4" and get "mount: / not mounted or bad option" despite / being mounted readonly currently. What is confusing it?
<EriC^^> sparr: drop the /dev/vda1 and -t ext4
<compdoc> sparr, its mounted read-only? thats usually a bad sign
<Castaneda> Hello, can anyone help me with installing ns2 on ubuntu ?
<daftykins> the game? not really no
<Castaneda> lol can you help?
<osguy> curious when did linux from scratch first come out to the public was it around 2001 or did they have it before maybe in the form of another unix like operating system like netbsd or something
<Bashing-om> Castaneda: Discrete event simulator ? ns2 is in the repo, in the universe/net section. Do you have the universe repo enabled in software sources ?
<Grady> Hello when turning on and signing in my unity does not load, It has a los res screen and after a few seconds this pops up "https://imgur.com/a/XXd99" I cant do anything after either option. I cannot ctrl shift t. i cannot run safe mode (by holding shift during start up), cant do anything except for ctrl alt f1 (tty1), this might be caused by some updates earlier in the day, idk, but what are my next steps in tty1
<brunost> osguy: linux from scratch?
<daftykins> osguy: not relevant here. go ask #linux
<Castaneda> anybody knows how to install NS2 through gdebi?
<kotel> Hello community.. can somebody help me defining "scheduling classes"
<Pici> kotel: Do you have more context for that question?
<EriC^^> Grady: try signing in using the guest account
<krux> brunost: distribution you build from source from scratch all the way up..
<Grady> eric^^: i did same problem
<EriC^^> Grady: type lspci | grep VGA in the tty
<EriC^^> Grady: and lshw -C video | grep driver
<sparr> EXT4-fs (vda1): Couldn't remount RDWR because of unprocessed orphan inode list.  Please umount/remount instead
<sparr> I can't umount my root partition :(
<sparr> compdoc EriC^^ ^^
<Pinkamena_D> What kind of interface can I use to allow one user to write to a bunch of other user's file (such as group owned files), but for all of the other users to not edit each others files.
<kotel> @Pici i don't have further info...i study for an exam in operating systems and the question is what is scheduling classes linux + windows operating systems use..from a personal research on internet i have found that they are 3 types of scheduling classes (SCHED_OTHER,SCHED_FIFO,SCHED_RR)
<sparr> Pinkamena_D: make the files user-writable and group-writable, and make them owned by a group that the first user is in but the latter users are not.
<Pinkamena_D> doh
<Pinkamena_D> ok...
<compdoc> sparr, I think it would be best to boot the live cd and check the SMART info for the drive and check things out
<sparr> Pinkamena_D: that solution will work until a user creates a new file not owned by the group
<daftykins> vda sounds like a virtual disk :P
<sparr> compdoc: it's a VM, so I think I need to fix it on the host
<Pinkamena_D> that is ok, it is only a few specific files
<compdoc> sparr, that makes things complicated
<Grady> Eric^^: here are the responses https://imgur.com/a/GoClW
<Pici> kotel: I'm afraid I'm not as well versed on linux kernel specifics. Perhaps somewhere like ##kernel or ##linux would be more appropriate for your question.
<Bashing-om> Castaneda: Is it your prefessor's goal that you learn to build an application, or to get ns2 on your system ? ( maybe he is not aware of ubuntu's package management system ?) .
<blib> anyone knows how to fix CDC ACM USB issues on ubuntu? I've a board that uses cdc_acm and does not show up on ubuntu at times? (14.04.1)
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: you can control the group of the files they create there by setting the group +s on the directory
<EriC^^> whatever group the dir has the files they create will have the same group
<EriC^^> Grady: type dpkg -l | grep "xorg-video\|nvidia"
<Grady> Eric^^: https://imgur.com/tUr3ks4
<Moritz_nicknamen> what dows dpkg --configure -a ?
<EriC^^> Grady: is the pc connected to the internet?
<jimcky> hello #ubuntu, I am looking for a command that copies everything from many sub dirs into one dir, does anyone knows how to do it?
<EriC^^> jimcky: find . -type f -exec cp '{}' /path/to/destination \;
<jimcky> EriC^^,  thanks, trying :D
<RulerRuler> hello
<RulerRuler> everytime i tried to update my amd gpu driver i had to reinstall ubuntu
<Grady> Eric^^: i cannot connect, even on login screen
<mjayk> RulerRuler: why
<loculinux> que tal soy  nuevo en linux alguien podria ayudarme?
<RulerRuler> but now ive worked on this distro for some months and it has a lot of data
<RulerRuler> because i dont get video after rebooting
<EriC^^> Grady: ping google.com doesn't work?
<RulerRuler> i dont know what i do wrong
<EriC^^> Grady: ( from the tty )
<RulerRuler> tried to follow the guides 1:1
<RulerRuler> is the something like a reset point i can set?
<mjayk> RulerRuler: if you want to save your data easiest way is to boot from a liveusb if you have one or use a different tty to copy your data to a usb stick
<loculinux> necesito ayuda!!
<mjayk> RulerRuler: next time backup!
<k1l> loculinux: es or br?
<RulerRuler> its working right now
<Grady> it says unknown host.... i think wifi is disabled cause unity did not load
<RulerRuler> i just want to make sure i dont fuck it up again
<RulerRuler> :)
<mjayk> ah ok so you can backup your home partition or make a snapshot if you are using btfs
<EriC^^> Grady: try ping 8.8.8.8
<k1l> RulerRuler: video driver installed from amd website or from the ubuntu repo?
<Grady> network is unreachable
<RulerRuler> i wanted to install the omega driver
<RulerRuler> so from amd website
<k1l> RulerRuler: that is the problem then. you need to install that every time you get a new kernel again
<RulerRuler> oh okay
<RulerRuler> so you would just go with what comes in the repo?
<Bashing-om> Grady: EriC^^ :: Is this a VM ?
<mjayk> RulerRuler: would be safer/easier
<RulerRuler> okay
<RulerRuler> thanks
<Grady> VM? its a laptop and i dont have an ethernet cord
<k1l> RulerRuler: yes. that brings you the service autmoated of bug/security updates and when a kernel update comes in you dont need to reinstall the driver all the time
<RulerRuler> sounds good but outdated ;)
<EriC^^> Grady: try nmcli d
<spidy> hi :)
<k1l> RulerRuler: its a bad windows habbit to think that the most recent one is the best
<spidy> just installed ubuntu but grub loader wont show up and goes streight to ubuntu..
<spidy> had windows on there before
<spidy> any ideas?
<daftykins> hold left shift
<spidy> ya?
<daftykins> should give the menu
<Grady> response " DEVICE          TYPE            STATE"       ..... thats all
<spidy> ok
<spidy> let me try
<spidy> brb :)
<RulerRuler> k1l how can i purge all my windows habits?
<EriC^^> Grady: try nmcli device wifi status
<EriC^^> Grady: ^^ without status
<RulerRuler> is there an emacs command for that?
<k1l> RulerRuler: sadly no
<RulerRuler> :(
<spidy> same thing dude
<spidy> ubuntu screen behind. and this black screen covering it right infront..
<Grady> "SSID           BSSID               MODE             FREQ         RATE        SIGNAL   SECURITY   ACTIVE"
<k1l> spidy: please put a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end) into a pasteservice
<EriC^^> Grady: does ifconfig show anything?
<blib> how can I tell ubuntu to always mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/9924373/ usb device as cdc_acm and at /dev/ttyACM0?
<Grady> https://imgur.com/LpRPUiE
<blib> echo 0x03eb 0x2404 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/cdc_acm/new_id ?
<spidy> http://pastebin.com/kA6QGkVX
<spidy> there it is :)
<k1l> spidy: now a "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^^> Grady: try ifconfig -a
<Castaneda> anyone have any idea why nam is crashing when trying to use NS2?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Tyts8qQuRFS0z4CIvDwu
<spidy> k1l, reboot? :)
<k1l> spidy: was there a output?
<Grady> eric^^: same response
<spidy> ya. it said " found windows 8 " but got windows 7. win8 is an old installation..
<spidy> perhaps its working now? lol
<k1l> ok test it
<EriC^^> Grady: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<spidy> ok..
<EriC^^> Grady: Bashing-om any idea why the interfaces aren't showing up?
<claudio__> ciao a tutti
<claudio__> hello everybody
<blib> where can I find a better cdc acm driver for ubuntu - and how can I install it?
<spidy> thanks man
<spidy> it worked! :)
<k1l> spidy: no problem
<spidy> :)
<Grady> eric^^: nothing changed after the network restart
<MikhailSakarov> Hello, if I add manually one repos to my list, and then for example make a "sudo apt-get install libreoffice", if the "libreoffice" package is available in different repos, how apt-get will act? Install twice? Or ask me from which repos I want it from?
<Castaneda> if i try to use Nam, it says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<EriC^^> Grady: try sudo service network-manager restart , then try ifconfig -a again , if it doesn't work i'm out of ideas, maybe try to restart
<Grady> Eric^^: in my initial question I said I installed some updates, could that be the problem? is there anyway to revert?
<xangua> Grady: MikhailSakarov it will install the higher version
<xangua> MikhailSakarov: missed
<MikhailSakarov> xangua: and if both versions are the same?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Grady :: nope, WIFI is not in my experience. Has always worked for me with no problems ; thus I have no experience .
<Grady> Eric^^: yea, nothing changed and ping 8.8.8.8 is still unreachable
<EriC^^> Grady: try to restart, and maybe choose an older kerne
<Grady> how do i choose an older kernel?
<EriC^^> Grady: hold shift while the pc boots and choose it in grub
<EriC^^> under advanced
<skinux> I downloaded ruby-install and did 'sudo make install', trying to run it I get Permission Denied not using sudo, and command does not exist when using sudo.
<Fuchs> skinux: command does not exist: probably because it installed it somewhere in /usr/local/bin  which isn't in $PATH, but you can either adapt that or specific the full path,
<Fuchs> skinux: running software with sudo and installing stuff without using proper packages is rarely a good way to go, mind.
<Grady> eric^^: holding shift does nothing, tried it many times
<skinux> It says command not found when I specify full path as well
<EriC^^> Grady: do you have a live usb?
<Bashing-om> Grady: EriC^^ :: UEFI ? then use the escape key to get grub menu ( small window of opportunity ) .
<skinux> Why is /usr/local/bin not in path?
<Grady> ok, amde it to grub
<ActionParsnip> skinux: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> uh oh
<skinux> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> Grady: cool, boot the older kernel
<Grady> ok, i loaded the previous version, there is no more low res screen, but unity still does not load... should I try to do the recovery one intead?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: and the output of: ech $PATH
<ActionParsnip> Sorry
<skinux>  /opt/applications/staf/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/skinux/.composer/vendor/bin/:/var/www/admintools/composer/
<EriC^^> Grady: nah, go to the tty and see if you have an internet connection
<skinux> On a completely unrelated note, I'm assuming Ubuntu Apps aren't cross-platform....does anyone know of a good alternative for Windows (not specific to Windows 8 Apps)?
<skinux> Actually, nevermind....I should be asking in #windows
<Grady> ok i have an internet connection, pinged 8.8.8.8 getting responses
<EriC^^> Grady: ok, type dpkg -l | grep "xorg-video\|nvidia" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Grady> do i have to wait for 8.8.8.8 pings to stop?
<seb> hi
<EriC^^> Grady: the guest account still doesn't work right?
<EriC^^> Grady: press ctrl+c
<Grady> yes guest account still doesnt work
<Guest2538> ok
<meteoR> hey :)
<Guest2538> hi
<Guest2538> what are u doing?
<Guest2538> bonsoir
<Guest2538> quel est le sujet?
<Grady> eric^^: idk if its loading ot something.... it isnt even asking for another command
<k1l> !fr | Guest2538
<ubottu> Guest2538: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest2538> ok
<Guest2538> so what is the subject?
<howy> how can i open a text file that doest finish with .txt using only terminal ?
<mjayk> howy: nano file
<k1l> Guest2538: technical ubuntu support. if you dont have a question you can join #ubuntu-offtopic fot chating
<jhutchins_wk> howy: Open for read or for write?
<ActionParsnip> howy: file extension doesn't mean anything in Linux
<jhutchins_wk> howy: Most of linux doesn't care about the extension.
<howy> for read
<EriC^^> Grady: try one more time
<ActionParsnip> howy: if you want to use a GUI application : gedit filename
<EriC^^> Grady: it should return a link, if it doesn't try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> howy: or: less filename
<k1l> howy: for only reading: cat file / less file
<jhutchins_wk> howy: less <file>
<Grady> Eric^^: I have class coming up soon and have to leave in 5 min, will be back in about an hour and a half... wil you still be on or could I pm you or something?
<jhutchins_wk> howy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_format#Magic_number
<ActionParsnip> k1l: no need to cat ;)
<skinux> Why do I get Permission Denied for something in /usr/local/bin????
<k1l> ActionParsnip: read / as or :)
<mjayk> skinux: because root owns /
<jhutchins_wk> skinux: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<skinux> Well, I need to run ruby-install, which is located in local/bin. If I use sudo, it says the command doesn't exist -- even specifying full path.
<ActionParsnip> k1l: gotcha
<MarkyC> Hey, can someone assist me with remapping my side mouse button to work as my middle mouse button
<Guest2538> try abiword aplli
<Grady> EriC^^: ok, im out ill come back on later, thanks for the help! hope we can get this fixed
<Guest2538> see you next time!!!
<osguy> stupid question what is the newest current up to date ubuntu
<osguy> i have 14 something how close am i do they have 15 yet or 16 yet
<jhutchins_wk> osguy: 14.10
<k1l_> osguy: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<osguy> O ok so i am close thanks\
<osguy> I was being lazy
<jhutchins_wk> osguy: 15.04 should release near April.
<osguy> thanks
<ActionParsnip> osguy: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<nf7> Is there a command that takes a hostname and returns the IP address?
<crapsul> hi all , i try to close port on my network , with " iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 21 -j DROP " , but just after use this command , i launch $nmap/zenmap , and i see this port (21) open ...
<crapsul> nf7 look with $ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> nf7: dig
<Jibbler2> on 10.04, i could emulate a middle mouseclick on my wireless keyboard/touchpad by clicking the left+right buttons at the same time. how can i enable this feature on 14.04?
<nf7> ActionParsnip: Excellent thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Nf7: dig hostname
<Moritz_-_> hi
<crapsul> hi all , i close opening port on my network with $iptables , but just after used this command , i launch $nmap/zenmap , and i see this port open, again  ...
<crapsul> anyone can be help me ?
<osguy> curious how old or what level of physics  are you guys at highschool , college , grad student , professional in field
<osguy> sorry not physics i mean computer sciences
<osguy> / software engineering
<crapsul> i am nurse ..
<crapsul> :)
<nf7> osguy: college
<k1l_> osguy: varies very much. for smalltalk we do have #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel clear for support
<mjayk> osguy: i just got my phd in physics :( thought someone wanted to know... finally
<ActionParsnip> University graduate and a senior server engineer
<osguy> undergraduate or graduate/phd students?
<osguy> any professionals working in the software engineering, network engineering , os development, database , security engineering fields
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic | osguy
<ubottu> osguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skinofstars> hey all. i'm getting kinda tired of unity issues. any recommendations for alternatives?
<NegativeFlare> skinofstars: Xubuntu xD
<MikhailSakarov> osguy: I work in all those fields plus in astrophysics, aerodynamics and I'm a musician
<skinofstars> NegativeFlare: xfce? old skool ;)
<NegativeFlare> skinofstars: no, not really. Its still around. And very alive. In fact I'm using it right now.
<osguy> are you kidding or serious because that would be quite impressive
<ActionParsnip> skinofstars: if you still want to keep Gnome then install Gnome she'll and use that
<osguy> do you have a phd ?
<howy> is there any way i can get the wfi key stored from terminal ?? i cant open the text file wich contains the key .an i am in recovery mode trying to connect to wifi .
<MikhailSakarov> osguy: I also have a lawyer degree and 2 PhD in philosophy engineering
<k1l_> skinofstars: ubuntu ships a lot of desktops. just choose one and test it.
<k1l_> !ot | MikhailSakarov osguy
<ubottu> MikhailSakarov osguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skinofstars> i'm really after stability. i think xubuntu is a good call
<ActionParsnip> howy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043039
<howy> .????
<NegativeFlare> howy: Why can't you open the text file? You do know theres a command called cat correct?
<techsuperfreak> Anyone get FreeNX server working with Ubuntu 14.04?
<crapsul> $cat look.txt / $nano look.txt / less look.txt ActionParsnip
<jhutchins_wk> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<howy> ACtionpa..: do i have to use the key to join thr AP even though it s saved and stored . sorry for my english
<NegativeFlare> howy: What country are you from?
<NegativeFlare> We may have a channel that can speak your native language
<MikhailSakarov> !ot | offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MikhailSakarov> works even with no user name
<NegativeFlare> MikhailSakarov: of course.
<k1l_> MikhailSakarov: can we keep this channel now for support only please?
<MikhailSakarov> yes, so, if I have 2 repos which contains the same program with exact same version, when I "apt-get install" how it chooses the package? Is it asking me from which repos I want it from or does it install twice?
<k1l_> MikhailSakarov: it chooses the newest package. depending on the name.
<NegativeFlare> MikhailSakarov: It'll probably choose the one from your custom repo/PPA
<NegativeFlare> That is, if the version is EXACTLY the same
<k1l_> MikhailSakarov: see "apt-cache policy packagename" to know what repo will/is gonna be installed from.
<MikhailSakarov> alright thanks
<MikhailSakarov> k1l_: ah cool
<MikhailSakarov> k1l_: damn that command is kind of good
<MikhailSakarov> k1l_: do you know how I can switch repos for one program?
<k1l_> MikhailSakarov: it will install the higher versionnumber. so you want a older version from another repo? what are we talking about exactly?
<MikhailSakarov> k1l_: not really, but just want to know if it's possible
<k1l_> MikhailSakarov: its not needed in the daily use, imho. you could set a repo for priority but i dont know what happens if its older version than the original one
<Domincii> Hi, my girlfriends laptop is pretty lame so I replaced her HDD with an old SSD of mine and installed Ubuntu from usb, shes given it a try but would prefer to revert to windows - im trying to install it for her with an iso i downloaded but i cant seem to create a new partition to mount it to, any way to do that without wiping the whole disk?
<Domincii> I dont have a usb big enough to create a bootable image btw, the iso is like 8gb
<mjayk> Domincii: to install windows try #windows i think the only way is dvd or usb though
<theadmin> Domincii: You'll need a DVD or a USB, there's no other way to instll Windows.
<theadmin> Domincii: However, the Windows images are typically ~4GB in size, not 8.
<Domincii>  mjayk  theadmin  thanks for your help, ill just try to get a larger usb to do it on
<Domincii> how can i mount it to usb on ubuntu btw? will i need to use furius or is there something else ill need?
<mjayk> Domincii: you mean "burn" the iso to the usb stick
<Domincii>  mjayk  thats the one :)
<mjayk> Domincii: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb
<mjayk> Domincii: have alook at solution #2
<mjayk> thats how i usually do it
<Domincii>  mjayk  tyvm
<TooFastNet> [Question] Hi, my internet is too fast (im not trolling). I need to revert my speed back to the 80s. I have tried using a program called "Charles Proxy" where you can throttle your speed and increase your latency. Sadly it only seems to work on regular browser (like IE, Firefox and Chrome). I cant use those since they will only timeout. Lynx would
<TooFastNet> be ideal for this but sadly it does not seem to work with "Charles Proxy". I have not found any such options in Lynx as well. Do you guys have any idea how i can set it up? I would like the speed to be around 0.0375 kB/s with a latency of 500ms.
<mjayk> TooFastNet: cant you just limit your link connection ?
<Domincii>  mjayk E: unable to locate package winusb comes up when i try to istall it from terminal, any ideas?
<bazhang> Domincii, its in a PPA you have to enable
<mjayk> Domincii: what version of you buntu are you on
<elvisP> i am doing this $parallel foo.sh ::: parm1 parm2
<Domincii>  mjayk  most recent one, 12.04 iirc
<elvisP> but it runs them sequential. foo.sh parm1 runs, then when it exits foo.sh parm2 runs.
<elvisP> is there a way to truly run both cmds in simultanesouly?
<bazhang> Domincii, its not in the regular repos, PPA are at your own risk (completely unsupported iow)
<Domincii>  mjayk 14.04LTS just checked, dep
<Two_Dogs> GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits) GLX Version: 2.1 Mesa 10.1.3 Direct Rendering: Yes <-- does this infer software rendering ? i say that is software rendering regardless of the 'direct rendering : yes' from inxi -Gxx , i assume if i see 'llvmpipe' the rendering is software every time, yes/no? i'll accept votes either way,
<Domincii>  bazhang how do i allow their installation?
<mjayk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu Domincii instructions for 14.04 are in the top answer
<bazhang> instructions on the page Domincii
<msroth123> how can I toggle an environmental boolean variable in a script then use it for example env TOUCHOFF=!TOUCHOFF && xinput set-prop "ELAN Touchscreen" "Device Enabled" $TOUCHOFF
<Domincii>  bazhang  mjayk thanks both
<mjayk> Domincii: copy and past it line by line and it should be fine
<bazhang> np
<LeBlaaanc> Is there an acceptable place to put a .sh file you'd like all users to be able to execute?
<votlon> hey i cant find any documentation for moving my swap to a different harddrive, can someone link me to some? for 14.04 ubuntu :)
<msroth123> my scanner scans but a blank page is delivered to my computer
<k1l_> votlon: create a new swap on the other disk, change the fstab to link to the new swap partition.
<votlon> k1l_: that simple? :D also is it 2g for ever 1g of ram?
<k1l_> votlon: swap = ram.
<votlon> k1l_: oh okay thanks :)
<k1l_> votlon: all that swap myths come back from the days when ram was slow (slower than today) and very expensive and very small. today you dont want your system to use  swap because its dead slow. you only need swap=ram if you do hibernation
<MonkeyDust> my swap isnt even enabled, must 've disabled it some time in the past... never noticed
<votlon> k1l_: i thought hibernation came disabled by default in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> volent: This help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq ?
<k1l_> votlon: yes, but there are people who want to enable that and need a swap for that then.
<phre4k> ^
<votlon> ah i see, thanks for your help :)
<TooFastNet> [question] If I change link speed on the NIC, how low can i set it? Perhapas it depends on the NIC itself?  Can I verify it by doing a simple speed test? Witch "Charles Proxy" the broswer behaved as if it was on dialup but when I started a speed test (once the webpage finally loaded) it showed that I had the same speed as before (100mbit). So by li
<TooFastNet> miting the link speed everything should be slow like playing games online?
<votlon> TooFastNet: i love how your username is toofastnet and your making ur nics slower ;)
<phre4k> TooFastNet: I don't know, but would the burp suite be any help? I think you can define package loss there
<TooFastNet> aha ok thanks I will check it out
<aignacio>  #esp8266
<nonicknamegiven> now ralink could s**k my d**k . solved the problem with changing the card :-D
<votlon> So ive created the partitions in gparted, how do i do a full formart to the partitions so there is no data to rewrite on them?
<Ben64> votlon: what do you mean
<votlon> Ben64: like in windows server you get the full format option on a new partition so it writes to the whole disk then a quick format option
<votlon> Idk if this is acturate i just always thought it was because a disk would run faster if the data was deleted off of it before you used it
<Ben64> not true
<OerHeks> votlon, go back in the installer, and choose 'use entire hdd' would give a fresh mbr, that is safe
<votlon> accurate*, and you just blew my mind ben :3, so i can just leave the harddrive the way it is and not get a slower write speed?
<k1l_> votlon: its not for faster speeds. its for not reading the stuff that was written there
<Ben64> votlon: correct, hard drives write data, it doesn't matter what it was before
<votlon> Learn new stuff everyday, thanks for the help guys :)
<r_await> SSDs however write faster when there is no data
<daftykins> not true, only when there is less than x% free space and there are no clean blocks
<r_await> sure and you are not overwriting
<mees> why nano shows files without extention empty .??
<NegativeFlare> mees: um What? I don't understand
<daftykins> maybe it doesn't exist
<OerHeks> some files are empty.
<maxvi> how can I uncheck "Snapping Windows" from console ? http://www.techsupportalert.com/files/images/CCSM-Place-Windows.jpg
<NegativeFlare> maxvi: Console? You mean from the terminal?
<OerHeks> maxvi, with arrows and spacebar ?
<mees> <NegativeFlare : when ii try to open a file called" new " in terminal with nano , i find it empty , but it isnt when iopen it with leafpad
<OerHeks> in that gui*
<NegativeFlare> mees: Maybe you're not in the correct folder?
<maxvi> NegativeFlare: yeah I mean terminal
<NegativeFlare> maxvi: I'm not sure, there's probably a way to edit the settings of ccsm from its files that it uses.
<mees> what do u mean not in the right terminal ?
<NegativeFlare> mees: Folder, Are you in the correct folder?
<k1l_> mees: nano /path/to/file/new
<mees> yes i am
<NegativeFlare> mees: If you were, nano would pull it up just fine.
<k1l_> mees: do a "ls -l" do you see the file?
<NegativeFlare> Otherwise, you're not in the correct folder in the terminal
<NegativeFlare> If the file doesn't show up with ls, then you're not in the correct folder
<mees> yes it s this one :92 janv. 27 23:00 New
<NegativeFlare> mees: nano New
<k1l_> mees: "nano New" should open it
<NegativeFlare> you have to type in the exact file name
<NegativeFlare> Even the case has to be correct
<NegativeFlare> This isn't windows, Linux is case sensitive
<mees> but when i opened this one it worked ,161 janv. 26 22:05 passwordlist.txt
<maxvi> OerHeks: when I am moving some window closest from another it snap to another window border (and to screen edges)
<NegativeFlare> mees: As I already said, Linux is case sensitive. If you don't type the exact file name, its going to think you're trying to open a new file
<mees> <NegativeFlare> yeas a I get it sorry to trouble you with stuped question sorry !
<NegativeFlare> mees: lol, don't worry man. Its not stupid. We all have to figure Linux out. Its an advanced OS for a reason :P
<mees> right !
<MonkeyDust> the difficulty and learning curve depends on how used you are to another OS
<NegativeFlare> MonkeyDust: Yes, heh. I'm glad I've worked so much with DOS :P
<NegativeFlare> Anyways, back to on topic stuff
<bicly> Hello, I was looking for help just pointing me in the correct direction. I have a device, somewhere on the internet, I want to point it at my home server, then foward to an outside server, take that information back from outside server, to home server, back to device. this is tcp https traffic. the port can stay the same example 5201
<Ben64> bicly: that makes no sense
<daftykins> ^ +1
<bicly> hmmm
<bicly> let me try again lol
<daftykins> what on earth are you up to :P
<bicly> intercepting https to run a packet capture
<Ben64> nope
<bekks> bicly: Why dont you just capture traffic on the host of your "device"?
<k1l_> sounds like a https man in the middle attack
<bicly> i cant at my work enviroment
<bekks> If you cant capture traffic, then you cant redirect it either
<bicly> i can point the terminal to a home server
<daftykins> perhaps you'd be better off in ##networking
<daftykins> given as this isn't really OS support
<bicly> o
<bekks> What does "I can point a terminal to a home server" means?
<ubuntu> ls
<votlon> oh man i messed up guys :/
<votlon> so i deleted my boot partition in gparted that was on a different harddrive, how can i install grub into my current harddrive?
<Repr0bate> hmm
<votlon> or reinstall it onto that original harddrive
<votlon> nvm didnt know there was a boot-repair tool
#ubuntu 2015-01-29
<ging> does anyone know how to manually set the cdrom mount path in apt conf ?
<ging> the example in the man page shows /cdrom/::Mount "foo";
<ging> i have tried setting it like that and as APT::/cdrom/::Mount "foo"; but neither seem to work
<ging> maybe it should be APT::CDROM::MOUNT "foo"; ?
<jakey2> im running ubuntu in virtual box and the screen res is very small
<mgolisch> jakey2: did you install the guest additions?
<jakey2> yes
<mgolisch> from within virtualbox?
<mgolisch> also what ubuntu version are you using? and what virtualbox version?
<genaro> hello
<jakey2> yes from within
<jakey2> 14.10
<Lugal> are in general all backdoors open ports which can be fount by netstat?
<yeahbabe> no
<yeahbabe> it can be a modified login bin or anything
<LeBlaaanc> can anyone think of a way to "git clone https://x:y@bitbucket.com" noninteratively if I get an authenticity error with ssl?
<LeBlaaanc> http://serverfault.com/questions/447028/non-interactive-git-clone-ssh-fingerprint-prompt
<kat_Kmk> Hello. I was on here yesterday asking some questions about switching from windows to Ubuntu. I am currently trying to do so. I have downloaded infrarecorder and also used ubuntus website to download the desktop version of ubuntu. I am following step by step as their website instructs. However, I am not sure how to extract the download files to where my files appear as they do as the "ISO image".
<kat_Kmk> I'm not sure in which way to extract the ubuntu files so they are burn ready.
<Ben64> you burn the iso as an image to a disc
<hvsau> Hu guys
<hvsau> I have an issue, the desktop icons don't work when I double click them
<iq> Hi
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: which Windows version?
<bazhang> kat_Kmk, dont extract, keep the iso intact then burn to dvd or usb stick]
<kat_Kmk> Ok. This time I have not extracted the files. So they have are currently in my zip manager as various files. Do I extract them to a folder now
<daftykins> no you do not open the ISO at all
<kat_Kmk> i have windows 7 right now./
<bazhang> kat_Kmk, keep the iso intact
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: it has a built in ISO writer if you have a writer drive and blank DVDs?
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: right click -> open with -> image burner or something it'll say
<kat_Kmk> im sorry, i am not very computer saavy. so how would i add these files from my 7zip folder they are currently in?
<bruxC> I setup a samba share in /etc/samba/smb.conf. it's sharing a secondary ntfs-3g disk that's currently configured in fstab to automount. I'd like to change the permissions so that everyone on my home network has modify permissions. How would I go about accomplishing this?
<beerbuntu> Hi - new to ubuntu. I have an ubuntu server that's been running stable non-stop for a year.  today it dropped off my network and won't come back after a restart.  what would you recommend I check first?  I'm at a loss.  Nothing out of the ordinary has happened
<hcastro> Does anyone know if the steps to create the Ubuntu Vagrant cloud images exist in a repository somewhere?
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: there is only one file, a .ISO - you downloaded that. do not try and use 7zip on it, do not extract it
<bazhang> kat_Kmk, first of all just use the iso intact
<kat_Kmk> okay. i guess with them being mutliple folders it confused me into thinking they were multiple files. Will infrarecorder be what i need to use now? That is the recommend from the ubuntu website
<daftykins> bruxC: NTFS volumes can't have permissions, you can try mounting the volume with options that mount it as samba users, or if you have it as guest, with the guest account. this is very messy though
<marjinal1st> Is there a standart (or convention) for Ubuntu applications' structure? For example I'm developing a basic indicator app, how should I create the package structure? (I mean foldering -> src, data, po etc.)
<kat_Kmk> ok, they appeared to me upon downloading through 7zip. i have not taken any action through that program yet.
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: infrarecorder can burn to DVDs yes.
<bruxC> best practice aside, is it possible to have it at least ask for an user/pw when going into the shared, daftykins ? I currently have it as guest OK with Read writes.
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: infrarecorder can burn to DVDs yes.
<daftykins> oops
<bruxC> But I'd like to have the ability to drag/drop files into this shared. If I can add a user/pw all the better, if not then whatever.
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: like i said, right click on the ISO - open with -> infrarecorder should be listed
<OerHeks> hcastro, https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/
<daftykins> bruxC: yeah but permissions is completely different, you need to get guest working before you can lock it down, with your example. but a Linux file system would've been far easier
<bruxC> guest works.
<hcastro> OerHeks: Thanks, but I'm looking for the streps they used to produce those Vagrant boxes.
<bruxC> I understand. there are many ways to make many things better. however, I have a direction i would like to take but don't know much about linux.
<bruxC> so what is needed once guest works?
<kat_Kmk> There is no Iso Image folder. On the website it appears as a desktop icon after downloading the ubuntu files, one that says "ubuntu". all of my files i downloaded automatically appeared through 7zip. I'm not sure how to proceed.
<bazhang> kat_Kmk, did you choose open with 7zip when downloading
<bekks> Set your Explorer options to NOT hide "known extentions", and you will see the full file names.
<daftykins> bruxC: you turn off guest and setup users that are allowed to access that share, by creating them and setting an smb password for them. this should all be documented online pretty commonly
<daftykins> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<bruxC> Thanks daftykins
<bruxC> on I go to read.
<kat_Kmk> i didnt think i did. sorry if i did. i dont remember any prompting happening. Im pretty sure i downloaded in web screen, then upon downloading they appeared through a 7zip window. I will try again and watch for any prompts this time as to how i want to open them.
<daftykins> NTFS shared will give you nothing but hassle though :)
<bazhang> kat_Kmk, choose simply save to disk next time you download iso
<bruxC>  Already down the rabbit hole.
<OerHeks> hcastro, lookin at launchpad, gives me more than one vagrant project https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vagrant
<kat_Kmk> ok i will delete and try again. thank you.
<daftykins> kat_Kmk: more to the point, you do have blank DVDs yes? and a DVD writer drive?
<kat_Kmk> yes.
<kat_Kmk> im just going to uninstall 7zip just in case for now.
<daftykins> there's no need for that
<daftykins> just go to http:/releases.ubuntu.com/ and download the ISO
<daftykins> i'd recommend 14.04.1
<kat_Kmk> i really dont think it asked me how to open it, and its just defaulting to opening it through 7zip. but if thats not possible than i guess it wasnt necessary.
<daftykins> you just need to follow my advice and not double click on it
<daftykins> it sounds like the wrong default program is associated with .ISOs
<kat_Kmk> ok ty
<daftykins> so once it downloads, as in you've selected to save to disk, not open...
<daftykins> you right click on the ISO -> open with -> <program>
<Nickmane> Can anyone tell me the best way to use a dedicated server running ubuntu as a remote desktop i can control from my mac?
<kat_Kmk> ok thank you.
<bruxC> let's say i have a folder (folderA) that has many subfolders. if I: chmod 777 folderA    will this add the same permissions to the subfolders and files?
<EriC^^> bruxC: only with chmod -R
<bruxC> Thank you.
<daftykins> Nickmane: physical box in your home?
<daftykins> it's NTFS, you can't set permissions (:
<Nickmane> daftykins: no. with oh hosting
<Nickmane> ovh*
<daftykins> Nickmane: putting a GUI on a server is a mistake
<Nickmane> maybe but what's the best way?
<daftykins> it's command line learning time!
<daftykins> sorry not touching that one, it's wrong
<Nickmane> you're an idiot. why withhold info because it's not something you would do?
<daftykins> ah personal insults, an excellent way to request advice
<yeahbabe> Nickmane: don't talk to her that way
<Nickmane> yeahbabe: read what she posted. tell me i'm wrong
<nii236|irssi> Yo is this the place to ask for Compiz support
<yeahbabe> Nickmane: even so she's entitled to her opinion and she is voluntering dont forget
<r_await> Nickmane - ssh command line, but if you need a desktop try Nomachine (ssh X )
<Nickmane> if someone wants to use 2 monitors, and i can help them. i'm not going to say i won't help because i don't personally use two monitors. only an idiot would say such things
<daftykins> the difference with your example is that there are no security risks with two displays
<k1l_> Nickmane: no need to insult and no need to make a drama now. stick to technical support or leave the channel. thanks
<Nickmane> daftykins: but aren't these my security risks?
<bruxC> not to butt in but who is to say that security is a concern for someone?
<Nickmane> exactly
<bruxC> to say security is a good enough reason to withold information isn't adequate reason in my opinion. After all, what are homelabs anyway if not to learn?
<daftykins> it's a hosted system online, the security of everyone online is the responsibility of else using the internet
<bruxC> any ways, that is just my .02. Carry on.
<yeahbabe> Nickmane: she doesn't agree with your approach, doesn't want to help with somehing she doesn't agree with. no need to insult her
<daftykins> s/else/everyone/
<Nickmane> okay well can anyone willing to help give me some advice? is vnc fluxbox the best way to go? or are there newer/better ways
<r_await> Nickmane: use nomachine to remote control your servers
<k1l_> guys, here are volunteers helping others, so we cant force someone to help if one doesnt want to. so since Nickmane got some solutions now lets drop the drama and focus on technical support again. thanks
<Nickmane> r_await: okay thanks
<johnnymeow> hi
<xangua1>  
<r_await> Nickmane: nomachine uses ssh, though you could always use ssh to tunnel VNC.
<hourback> Hi, all.  Here's my question on superuser.com:  http://superuser.com/questions/870837/how-do-i-get-grub2-to-boot-to-cloned-windows-8-disk
<hourback> Anyone able to help me?  I can't get Ubuntu/GRUB2 to boot to my cloned Windows partition.
<hourback> I'm sort of running out of time for this.  :-)  I need to decide whether it's worth it to spend any more time on this or just do a fresh install of Windows.
<Ben64> maybe ask in ##windows if that is a valid way to move an install
<daftykins> hourback: Windows installs are on multiple partitions, so you're attempting to bypass the Windows bootloader right there, it's not going to work
<bazhang> !grub | hourback have a read
<ubottu> hourback have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hourback> Ben64: Good idea.  I hope they don't bounce me back here with scorn.  :-)
<hourback> daftykins: It looked like grub's "drivemap" and "chainloader" are for that purpose specifically.
<daftykins> i read a bit more and see that you're trying to boot a second win8 install from a first
<daftykins> anyway, more a Windows issue. :)
<kat_Kmk> okay. i just downloaded ubuntu. youre right, i must have 'opened' it. my options when i right click it in the bottom of my web page, are 1. open 2. always open files of this type 3. show in folder
<kat_Kmk> which do i do?
<Ben64> show in folder
<Ben64> that will open up the folder where you downloaded it, and you should be able to see the iso there
<kat_Kmk> okay thank you.
<kat_Kmk> it is under downloads now, should i drag the folder to my desktop or is it fine to proceed from that point. sorry, i know these are prob basic ass questions
<kat_Kmk> or do i right click as is and open with my infrarecorder
<bruxC> daftykins, so the answer to my question was smbpasswd -a username and then adding a password
<bruxC> I figured I would share this information in case someone else seeks the same answer.
<dlam> omg how do i remove a file named  -v
<dlam> 'rm \-v'  and  'rm --v' no work
<teward> dlam: what's it named?  literally: -v ?
<dlam> yes lol i feel like a noob
<teward> dlam: try rm "-v" ?
<dlam> that gives me "rm: missing operand"
<cryptodan> rename it in file manager
<dlam> only got shell access :D
<teward> dlam: what cryptodan said.  Alternatively, this worked on 14.04 for me:  rm '\-v'
<NegativeFlare> dlam: mc
<NegativeFlare> aka
<NegativeFlare> midnight commander
<teward> granted I use zsh instead of bash but still
<mgolisch> rm ./-v ?
<dlam> ooo mgolisch: that worked!
<kat_Kmk> I just bruned the image to my disk, im attempting to install ubuntu and it only took a few minutes. do i have to do anything else or is everything ready?
<Ben64> kat_Kmk: probably ready
<kat_Kmk> man... i put it back in to check its content and it just spits it back out
<writing_novel> Is anyone here familiar with running Ubuntu System p/Linux on an OpenPower 720?
<kat_Kmk> Ben64 i put it back in to check its content and it just spits it back out. do yoyu what happened?
<Ben64> kat_Kmk: i don't know what that means
 * writing_novel Is anyone here familiar with running Ubuntu System p/Linux on an OpenPower 720?
<OerHeks> writing_novel, that would be powerpc ?
<writing_novel> Indeed it would be...yes!
<Ben64> from the early 2000s, would be nice as a doorstop or something like that
<OerHeks> writing_novel, not familiar, but i found images  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/
<writing_novel> yes, I do have the images
<OerHeks> server and desktop, community builds if i am correct
<writing_novel> the OpenPower 720 I have is 4 processor, 64GB doorstop that 1TB of DASD space. And at work we are going to be using Ubuntu on Power7, so I figure I can play with it to a limited extent at home using a free 720 a friend is giving me.
<Ben64> writing_novel: do you have an actual support question then?
<writing_novel> That doorstop will also make a wonderful fileserver, spaceheater, and VPN server / router too.
<writing_novel> a few, yes...
<writing_novel> 1 second
<writing_novel> first of all is there any Ubuntu documentation I can get that is power5 specific or openserver specific for the 14.10 release? I didn't see any but that doesn't mean there isnt something useful or that is well recommended. I am not lazy and willing to read
<writing_novel> second question was if anyone had tried and to hear their experiences
<writing_novel> third question was I used to login to the Ubuntu Forums with a regular username/password now it requires me to use facebook it seems, is there a way to use a regular username/password that I am not seeing for the forums?
<writing_novel> Ben64: May I IM you directly?
<Ben64> use the channel for support
<writing_novel> ok
<writing_novel> So what (if any) power5 docs are there for the current release of 14.10?
<Ben64> you're not going to find much stuff for ppc, its old and not many people use it, if they did, they would probably pick 14.04
<writing_novel> Ah as that is LTS!
<writing_novel> I didn't think to look there.
<writing_novel> when was the last release of PowerPC ubuntu that anyone really used that might have good docs on it?
<jcath> hi, friends, is there an official customized size-down ubuntu server distribution for virtual host usage, like redhat's rhev? thanks
<Grady> i am having trouble loading unity, I was talking to EriC^^ earlier and here is what we did, I loaded a previous kernel cause the current one did not have an internet connection (i presume from the problem itself), after signing in unity does not load (does this in both kernels), and a report window comes up saying system problem detected (no details) the only thing i can do really is load tty1, EriC^^ went on to say try typing dpkg -l | grep "xorg-video\|nvi
<Grady> dia" | nc termbin.com 9999...... nothing happened (after that I had to leave) can someone pick up where he left off? thanks!
<Xenos> anyone have experience with gnu octave?
<Bashing-om> writing_novel: Q3 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230004 . further problems join #ubuntuforums to discuss .
<writing_novel> bashing-om: Quick question, its been a while since I signed into ubuntuforums is there a way to do that with just a regular username and password and not have to use Facebook or something else?
<writing_novel> I just found this too: http://www.sandelman.ca/SSW/talks/openpower720/1-pow-opsetup.pdf
<TooFastNet> [question] Is anyone here good with the Lynx web browser?
<Bashing-om> writing_novel: No , since the forum was hacked, stricter requirements are in place .. but one can use any of several login ID sources ( launchpad, Google and so on ) .
<Grady> ok quick update to my question above, I tried loading the old kernel (the one that i can get a connection on) i tried signing in as a guest, and unity loaded... does this help any?
<writing_novel> ok, fair enough
<Bashing-om> writing_novel: In that stricter sense see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2164369 .
<Grady> ok, another update, when logging out and then back onto my account, i was able to get more info on the system problem report, the problem stated it had trouble installing wine-compholio 1.7.33~ubuntu 14.04
<TooFastNet> Question, does anyone here have any experience in setting up a local proxy for Lynx?
<Bashing-om> Grady: EriC^^ :: I am about done for this session .. I recall from earlier .. nd I was concerned that you could not do " termbin.com 9999 ". DNS issue ? To push this along a bit ,, What results -> ping -c3 ubuntu.com <- .( as you can get to unity on the guest account indicates a config problem in your account )
<Grady> bashing-om: in tty1 (under the problemed account) i received a response from ubuntu 3 packets transmitted 3 received 0 packet loss
<cyberpolice> where is ddrescue package
<k1l_> !find ddrescue
<ubottu> Found: gddrescue
<k1l_> cyberpolice: there is ddrescue and dd_rescue iirc
<cyberpolice> i dont have it for some reason
<k1l_> but the ddrescue is in the gddrescue package
<Prometheian> I'm running an Ubuntu VM, but for some reason the VM screen area is very small and I'm not sure why.  Is there an easy fix? I'm using Virtual Box.
<OerHeks> gddrescue indeed
<cyberpolice> so sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<k1l_> yep
<cyberpolice> thanks :)
<writing_novel> I also have a question about Xen if anyone has experience with using the ACPI_FIRMWARE configuration parameter in Xen?
<OerHeks> you don't install on the system you want to rescue, i hope
<cyberpolice> what do you mean
<cyberpolice> oh i get it now
<cyberpolice> no, i plugged a flash drive into my system for rescue. the usb flash drive is dying
<OerHeks> oke, have fun :-)
<cyberpolice> ill recover image to my ubuntu
<OerHeks> Prometheian, i guess vbox guest additions fixes that, and more https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<Prometheian> OerHeks: trying now
<Bashing-om> Grady: " installing wine-compholio 1.7.33~ubuntu 14.04" check the package manager -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C <-. Do they all run clean ?
<writing_novel> I also have a question about Xen if anyone has experience with using the ACPI_FIRMWARE configuration parameter in Xen?
<Prometheian> Fixed it, ty!
<Grady> Bashing-on: it seems to be stuck at 47% right after Translation-en
<Bashing-om> Grady: Think'n .. gimme a bit.
<Grady> Bashing-om: don't worry, give this a bit more time too, might just be a big download
<Grady> Bashing-om: its still on 47% but lines coming from private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty inrelease is what pops up on the next lines
<Bashing-om> Grady: Maybe a corrupted control file .. maybe a slow mirror ? Let's see if it completes and then take actioon .
<Grady> Bashing-om: .... its still dloading the private ppa trusty release but going from 47 to 44 to 42....
<Bashing-om> Grady: Do not know the why - real slow WIFI connection ? long as it is progressong .. we wait . Is what I think .
<Grady> Bashing-om: i can wait, but if you have to go, just link me up with another guy, i dont feel to compitent trying to describe my problem
<Bashing-om> Grady: I can hang for a bit yet .
<Bashing-om> Grady: But, nothing more can be done 'til the package manager is in a happy state .
<Grady> =)
<bicly> ty k1l_ your comment actually helped alot
<k1l_> np
<writing_novel> I also have a question about Xen if anyone has experience with using the ACPI_FIRMWARE configuration parameter in Xen?
<Kat_MK> Hello. I was wondering if there is a driver i can install for my tp link wireless repeater that will run on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Grady: I am getting impatient . staus of 'apt-get update' ?
<writing_novel> I also have a question about Xen if anyone has experience with using the ACPI_FIRMWARE configuration parameter in Xen?
<happyfr0gg> I need help fixing something possibly broken with my apt-get. Error message is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9929131/
<kat_MK> What is the best antivirus for Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !antivirus | kat_MK
<ubottu> kat_MK: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<happyfr0gg> kat_MK, any free antivirus will work. There is very little threat of viruses for Ubuntu compared to Windows.
<happyfr0gg> I need help fixing something possibly broken with my apt-get. Error message is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9929131/
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: try: -> sudo rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists , sudo mkdir -pv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- (corrupted control file ) .
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, Synaptic will fail to load and present an error message similar in statement.
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: OK, bet still is a corrupted control file, remove them, and update will rebuild with current info .
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, in the command you gave me, what does "fr", and "-pv" do?
<kat_MK> thank you.
<Shnaz> hey guys, well im back and ive set up a samba file server. I wanted to make it more secure so i added PAM to the samba server so people need to log in via username and password. however it dosnt say anywhere on how to set up this said suername and password. any tips?
<Bashing-om> happy f = force, r = recursive p = parents v = verbose .
<Ben64> Shnaz: smbpasswd ?
<Shnaz> your dealing with a noob here= lol what do you mean?
<Ben64> Shnaz: theres a command, called "smbpasswd" which probably sets the password you want
<kat_MK> I get BAD REQUEST Bad Bot Go Away when I try to install off of ubuntu software center. I just made my account. What gives?
<kat_MK> (I confirmed account through email)
<Shnaz> ok I will try that, will this also set up the username?
<Ben64> "man smbpasswd" to read the manual
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I ran the commands as you stated but I still receive the same error messages in terminal.
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status" ?
<Shnaz> ok thanks Ben64 i think this might help me, could not find this info ANYWHERE
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, all four errors still exist as in --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9929131/
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: What is installed ? -> apt-cache policy libnspr4 <- .
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I don't understand your question. Sorry.
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: The error condition seems to be in respect to 'libnspr4' . Let's check what is installed and what version should be installed. 'apt-cache policy' will tell us the options and we go look -> apt-cache policy libnspr4 <- returns what ?
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I ran -> apt-cache policy libnspr4 <- with sudo and all four of the same errors came up.
<kat_MK>  I get BAD REQUEST Bad Bot Go Away when I try to install off of ubuntu software center. I just made and confirmed my account. Why can't I install anything?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: apt-cache policy does not require 'sudo' .. lemme run it here with sudo, see what I get .
<Ben64> kat_MK: what are you trying to get
<kat_MK> the beginners guide to ubuntu magazine and a firewall and such, lol. all free things
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I ran it WITHOUT sudo and terminal still gives me the same four error messages.
<Ben64> kat_MK: seems like a bug, you already have a firewall, you can use the ubuntu manual
<crazyhead42> Hi, I'm trying to set up a print-to-file printer. Unfortunatly, this doesn't seem too normal based on what I've seen online. Any guidance?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Something stinks real bad . Reboot to clear memory .. and try again . carefully -> apt-cache policy ibnspr4 <- .
<kat_MK> ok thank you. is the ubuntu manual just something to search for online or is it something I have installed?
<Ben64> !manual | kat_MK
<ubottu> kat_MK: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kat_MK> Thank you :)
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, I experienced this last night, I turned on my Ubuntu laptop a few minutes ago and the same error messages as last night came up.
<Grady> bashin-om: still working up at 44 now....
<Grady> srry, i was afk
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: IF the package manager is broke, it is above my skill level to fix 'dpkg' // But it can be done, I have seen it done .. not an easy thing to do !
<Bashing-om> Grady: That is taking way way too long .. something is not right at all !
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, Synaptic fails to load and presents me with the same error messages. I also see that I no longer have any authentication keys for my packages in Synaptic.
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: pastebin the outputs of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list" "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, okay, give me a minute or so. Be right back.
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, do I need to use sudo for each of those commands?
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: only the ones with sudo
<bray90820> What would the terminal command be for enter or a blank line
<writing_novel> I also have a question about Xen if anyone has experience with using the ACPI_FIRMWARE configuration parameter in Xen?
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, okay.
<Bashing-om> Grady: Do ctl+c at this tome to get out of 'update' .I also think may be best to disable all your 3rd party sources in the file /etc/apt/sources.list (if any there) and also in the 3rd party directory /etc/apt/sources.list.d . Then try and see of -> sudo apt-get update <- will run .
<Bashing-om> tome/time*
<Grady> bashing-om: how would I disable third party sources?
<Corvette> Install Ubuntu from USB drive with UEFI or without UEFI?
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, Here is the output for "cat /etc/apt/sources.list etc/apt/sources.list.d/*list" --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9929759/
<Bashing-om> Grady: From a term test editor (vim ?) and comment out the source line . If when 'update' runs we casn re-enable those sources . My eyes are crossing, my brain is fuzzy and my author itis in my fingers is getting the better of me . I must cease and desist till the AM .
<yun> Hello, I just newly installed Ubuntu on a Samsung series 9 ultrabook, but the mousepad is not working. I used xinput and it shows I have a "Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]"
<Bashing-om> Grady: The text editor 'nano' is installed in all 'buntus by default .
<crazyhead42> Hi, I'm trying to set up a print-to-file printer. Unfortunatly, this doesn't seem too normal based on what I've seen online. Any guidance?
<reisio> crazyhead42: sure you don't just have one already?
<Lucax> hello, is there any ubuntu software than can identify a specific language in a text and auto-delete it f.eks: "I am lucas - Ich bien lucas" auto-delete german text: ich bien lucas = I am lucas
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, did you examine my pastebin output?
<crazyhead42> No, but if there is one, it's not listed in "printers"
<reisio> Lucax: you want to remove "german" from any text files?
<Lucax> yes, for example
<Lucax> any language
<crazyhead42> Plus, I would like to use it from a shell so that I can use the pipe function for saving information as a print file.
<reisio> that'd be pretty dangerous without human oversight/confirmation
<reisio> and somewhat hard
<reisio> Lucax: why?
<Lucax> Because I have had a text translated into various language for me but my original english text remain in the document and now I need to manually remove it and it is quite a lot of text, if it doesnt exist easily nevermind, I will just go on manually
<billlody> asdf
<crazyhead42> Why would it be dangerous? what makes the risk?
<mysupper> hello~
<Jaybot> Hi ladies and gentlemen. Does anybody have experience with MHDDFS?   My question is about the permissions. I can't seem to apply any that get enforced by the system. I've chowned and to 755 and yet 'other' users can write and remove
<sixyearsofdreams>  what can you guys tell me about kylin :)
<sixyearsofdreams> chree dolla fiddy virtual ones for answers :D
<crazyhead42> Please use #ubuntu-offtopic if it's not an ubuntu or linux question.
<sixyearsofdreams> really? u kidin mate? ;d
<crazyhead42> No. Some of us here have serious questions. I'm trying to get help to make a print-to-file printer, Jaybot is trying to get help with something called MHDDFS, and Yun all the way up there is having issues trying to get her mousepad's driver working.
<crazyhead42> Of course there are other off-topic and general discussion chat rooms, but this is a help forum, not one of those.
<sixyearsofdreams> right right oki
<sixyearsofdreams> sorry mate ill take it offtopics :)
<sixyearsofdreams> pretty dead tonight surprisinglee ;d yall takin a nap
<crazyhead42> Not all that suprising. If no one has the answers, no one really speaks up.
<Nixus> anyone getting glx rendering error on steam? I'm on 14.10
<darkbeast> hey
<crazyhead42> Hi. You know anything about setting up printers?
<crazyhead42> Like print-to-file printers which the computer didn't actually come with?
<crazyhead42> Is there anyone on who can help me, or shall I go to bed?
<restart_pro_> In terminal same like *.txt is used ... how can I get strings with "ae" in them e.g raetfl  aefla  sdfae
<crazyhead42> What?
<crazyhead42> Restart, can yo explain that? I may have gone over the solution in my textbook today, but I can't quite tell
<milamber> !ask | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<restart_pro_> crazyhead42:  I mean say I want to pass somethings as arguements
<restart_pro_> like all files with a string in the name
<restart_pro_> instead of beginning with or ending with
<crazyhead42> Hmm... I think you could use a pattern, then pipe it into a function of some sort.
<crazyhead42> You'd need to use some wildcard characters...
<restart_pro_> I know but  do you know the wildcard?
<crazyhead42> Hold on, I saw a list in here somewhere
<milamber> restart_pro_: find can use regular expressions
<restart_pro_> would *ae* work?
<crazyhead42> I don't think I'm seeing my refrence list, sorry.
<restart_pro_> its simply *ae*
<milamber> restart_pro_: you have to escape the *
<restart_pro_> escape?
<milamber> restart_pro_: http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm
<restart_pro_> ok
<milamber> restart_pro_: so something like: find . -name \*ae\*
<milamber> restart_pro_: would search the current directory
<milamber> restart_pro_: i would avoid doing system wide searches as they may take a bit
<milamber> crazyhead42: what printer issues are you having?
<crazyhead42> Trying to set up a print-to-file system so that I can use a pipe to record all my stuff. Like $ gnome-terminal | lpr
<crazyhead42> I've gotten it somewhat set up, but I haven't gotten the most important part figured out
<crazyhead42> If you're hoping I'm going to be more specific, I have six terminals open and the GUI controlls out all at the same time, so I'd need to know what it is you'd want to know.
<milamber> crazyhead42: are you trying to record terminal sessions?
<milamber> crazyhead42: or do you really just need to print things from the command line?
<crazyhead42> Sort of yes, but I'm going about it in a wierd way.
<crazyhead42> ALthough, I should have a command line printing system set up so my outputs look good for class
<milamber> crazyhead42: it would be best if you could explain your use case
<porfa> hello… when instaling certain aplications i get alot of “ xulrunner-1.9.2 and edbrowse” errors… i googled alot but cant see to find a way to fix this
<crazyhead42> Let's take it to a private chat, because this is going to get LONG.
<milamber> crazyhead42: on-list would be better, if there is going to be a wall of text you can use !pastebin
<milamber> crazyhead42: it allows more eyes to see it and makes sure i don't give you bunk advice
<milamber> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crazyhead42> It's WAY more complicated than pastebin. FIVE walls of texts.
<crazyhead42> I tend to make things complicated when I'm on my own...
<milamber> crazyhead42: give me a three sentence summary and let's see if we can work from there
<crazyhead42> Okay. I'd like to be able to print things to a file from my command line. lpr is not yet set up, so I figured I'd configure that print to go strait to a file. There dosn't seem to be any preset printers on my device, so I figured I'd just make one. That turned out to be way over my head, however I did get a bit of work done. I'll send you that part.
<milamber> !details | porfa
<ubottu> porfa: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<milamber> crazyhead42: if you are trying to record command line sessions, you want to look for something called script. if you are trying to print other types of files, you want to set up cups-pdf as a lpr available printer, let me see if i can find a quick guide on the google
<crazyhead42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9931058/ and I said we should probably go to a private chat...I am not a simple person.
<crazyhead42> Does it have to be PDF? Those are NOT fun.
<pradeep12345> hey friends i need help yesterday i installed ubuntu dual boot with windows 8.1 after one one update my nm-applet missing cannot see in top of the panel
<pradeep12345> 14.04
<milamber> crazyhead42: you still haven't stated what you are trying to print or why
<crazyhead42> At the moment it's the terminal output (to see if it would work), but I think I'm mostly going to be needing to "print" text outputs for my class using lpr.
<crazyhead42> It would also be nice to pipe listlike outputs through lpr to save them to a file to look at later.
<crazyhead42> Have I overcomplicated your night?
<milamber> crazyhead42: not really, but again your use case isn't specific. looking at your pastebin it seems like you want to do this at the command line: echo "whateveryouwant" > filename.txt
<milamber> crazyhead42: if you want to see what commands you have typed, they are stored in a file already, it is named: .bash_history
<crazyhead42> Will that create the text file, or do I need to make the text file exist?
<crazyhead42> And I'd question the history move because of having five (I had six earlier) terminals up
<milamber> crazyhead42: that will create the text file. and if you need to record everything that happens with inputs/outputs, script is what you want
<crazyhead42> What exactly is script?
<crazyhead42> My book mentions it, but doesn't go into it very deeply
<pradeep12345> please help me how can i add network manager on the panel? using ubuntu 14.04
<milamber> crazyhead42: http://www.aboutlinux.info/2005/11/script-command-to-record-everything.html
<crazyhead42> Is this instance specific, or will it record everything in every terminal I use?
<milamber> crazyhead42: it is instance specific, you have to start it by typing: script <filetorecordto>
<milamber> crazyhead42: then you do what you need to record, then type exit and it will write everything to <filetorecordto>
<crazyhead42> Okay, so if I use that at the start of a terminal, it will record only the instances in that terminal, so I can pull up the manual in another terminal and run other tasks without adding the unnessasary stuff to the log.
<milamber> crazyhead42: correct
<crazyhead42> That will have to do for now then.
<milamber> crazyhead42: what other feature(s) do you need?
<evgeniy> аналог qip и mail есть на ubuntu?
<chintito> scriminal :  when i power on my pc , it shows "end_request I/O erro" how can  i get rid of this?
<crazyhead42> I would like to be able to set up a print file (for delayed printing as I am working from a laptop and not always connected to a printer) so that I could print out my stuff when I do get access to an actual printer.
<milamber> crazyhead42: do you only have access to the cli?
<crazyhead42> cli?
<milamber> crazyhead42: sorry, do you only have access to the command line?
<crazyhead42> Command line and GUI, root privliges on the VM it's running on, questionable controll over my full computer.
<crazyhead42> !sl evgeniy
<crazyhead42> !sl
<milamber> crazyhead42: ok, you can install cups-pdf which will create a pdf printer for you. you can open any text file in gedit and print to pdf. you can do the same with web pages and everything.
<crazyhead42> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<crazyhead42> ... PDF is the only universal avalible, isn't it?
<chintito> alex_:  when i power on , it shows 'end_request I/O error ' how can i get rid of it?
<milamber> crazyhead42: this is the part where you lose me. the txt logs you create will be printable from gedit directly to a printer when it is connected. in my opinion, the only viable long term storage format for text is pdf.
<AlexStraunoff> crazyhead42: pdf is one of the few things that'll look exactly the same everywhere on and off screen
<crazyhead42> Yes, but I have a long, agonizing history with PDFs. *sigh*. I guess I'll take it, but I WILL find a better way one day.
<j_t> How can I get a list of available security update packages from apt-get on trusty/precise?
<j_t> eg, things that haven't been installed yet
<milamber> crazyhead42: i'm still not sure what the issue is. the files will still be there when you connect to a printer, so if you don't want to print to pdf you never have to. if you are talking about saving web pages or other things for later printing you can still save the html/source and print from a browser later.
<j_t> /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable
<j_t> I know I can do that on trusty, but not precise
<Agrajag-> g'day, i'm trying to install ubuntu server trusty however during the install it halts on the dbus package. when i switch to the syslog view, i can see it's telling me about a configuration file change with the standard Y/D/N/I options - but only in the text based style, not in the installer gui - so it can't get past that
<Agrajag-> any workarounds for this?
<chintito> "end_request I/O errror" how can be solved?
<Agrajag-> chintito: probably a bad disk
<milamber> Agrajag-: the network install is text-based if that is what you are looking for, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<chintito> Agrajag: you r right, but my hdd is not so old, it has 43 bad sector , it is 500 GB
<Agrajag-> milamber: i'd rather not do a network install. i just want to get past the dpkg configuration file prompt (which isn't being shown to me in the installer)
<Agrajag-> chintito: well if it's raid, replace the disk and rebuild. if it's not, rebuild from backups with a new disk. if you don't have backups, try ddrescue
<milamber> Agrajag-: can you post the log? and which version of ubuntu?
<Agrajag-> no i'm offsite now. 14.04.1-server. it's the dbus package, it's claiming the configuration file has changed since first install (which is a bit ridiculous since this is the first install)
<Neo9> How to fix GHOST Vulnerability in Ubuntu 12.x  Google keyword: CVE-2015-0235
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<Agrajag-> i'm guessing it's installing a security update or something after the first install
<Stanley00> Neo9: simply update your system, fix available now
<milamber> Agrajag-: you may want to double check your image, i am fairly certain the server image uses the text-based installer
<Agrajag-> yes, it is the text based installer
<Neo9> Stanley00: But we have to see version control.  we have to cross check weather updating version supports existing system or not..?
<Agrajag-> i'm talking sometimes you get the ncurses based selection with what to do about a configuration file conflict
<Agrajag-> and sometimesy ou get a plain text based one. in teh syslog tail console i can see the text based one being presented
<Neo9> Stanley00: is there any other way like updating specific package?
<Agrajag-> but in the installer it just gets stuck on the installing dbus package
<Neo9> How to fix GHOST Vulnerability in Ubuntu 12.x  Google keyword: CVE-2015-0235
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<Agrajag-> no ncurses gui options there
<xangua> Neo9: install updates as you were told
<Stanley00> Neo9: ... and look at here, please http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2485-1/
<Ben64> Neo9: you really should update ALL packages, there are likely other vulnerabilities that have been patched
<Kuki> hi , can i ask something?
<xangua> Neo9: please specify what ubuntu release you use, there is no 12.x
<Ben64> Kuki: if it is about ubuntu support, yes
<Agrajag-> Kuki: no. but you just did. so now we have a problem.
<Kuki> im wondering if i can make everything larger on my tv ,when its 1080p , or is it hardware? ubu 14.04
<Kuki> letters are too small ,
<Neo9> Stanley00: ubuntu precise 12.4
<Stanley00> Kuki: what do you mean by larger? there's zoom in ability, but I'm not sure if it's what you want.
<mgedmin> Kuki, you can ask for larger text (it's an accessibility option somewhere)
<mgedmin> Kuki, you can specify a lower resolution (720p instead of 1080p), that'll make everything larger (and fuzzier)
<Stanley00> Kuki: yep, that's accessibility... my poor English :(
<Kuki> ok , thanks , ill stick to 720p
<mgedmin> it's under System Preferences -> Display, IIRC
<Stanley00> Neo9: so, you have been given the answer, and include my link. So update or read that url please :3
<Neo9> stanley00: I am reading it
<ginux> Hello everyone
<Neo9> Stanley00: 2.15-0ubuntu10.9 available in repositories instead update version 2.15-0ubuntu10.10
<Stanley00> !info precise glibc
<ubottu> 'glibc' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<Neo9> Stanley00: libc6 is updated version installed in the system i.e. libc6     2.15-0ubuntu10.9
<Stanley00> !info precise libc6
<ubottu> 'libc6' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<Neo9> Stanley00: looks like updated version 2.15-0ubuntu10.10 not available in the repository.
<milamber> !info glibc precise
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in precise
<Guest48340> hello!!
<Neo9> Stanley00: how to install updated version instead  "apt-get update <pkg > "
<Stanley00> !info libc6 precise
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.10 (precise), package size 3852 kB, installed size 9135 kB
<Hose> how do i chat!!
<Hose> ?
<Stanley00> Neo9: looks like your argument is invalid :P maybe you need apt-get update first :3
<cfhowlett> !ask | Hose,
<ubottu> Hose,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Neo9> Stanley00: thanks to correct me. Let me check.
<Hose> Thank you ubottu!! Im new to the operating system was just exploring!!
<Neo9> Stanley00: thanks. it's working fine.
<Stanley00> Neo9: welcome :3
<Flannel> Neo9: to update a package to its latest in the repositories, the command is "apt-get install package" (even if the package is already installed, yes)
<shambat> I've just created an upstart job. how can I make sure it starts at boot?
<Neo9> Flannel: Agree.
<mgedmin> shambat, you could reboot and see if it was started; or you could inspect the 'start on' stanza and hope you got it right
<mgedmin> (not much hope required if it's the same as some other job that you know is starting on boot) ;)
<shambat> mgedmin: https://bpaste.net/show/518f8e4f21e2  should this do it?
<mgedmin> shambat, yes, although I'd probably change the stop line to "stop on runlevel [!2345]"
<mgedmin> if in doubt, test in a virtual machine (vagrant is handy for those)
<mgedmin> oh look, upstream docs suggest more or less exactly what you have there: http://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/Upstart.html
<mgedmin> I looked at /etc/init/cron.conf for an example and that's where I stole the stop with [!...]; either should work really
<shambat> yeah I followed the uwsgi guide, but wasnt sure what the upstart syntax meant, thank you!
<ripthejacker> Hi every, I
<ripthejacker> I added a lot of ppa overtime and my repositories are totally screwed up.
<xangua> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ripthejacker> How do I reset the repositories and start from scratch.
<ripthejacker> xangua, I want to remove all ppa and just start with the default ones.
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<xangua> Does that implies you want to go back to the official packages ? ripthejacker
<Stanley00> ripthejacker: try here http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<Corvette> I need help with my drives. Partition tables are screwy. gnome-disks won't let me format the drive from Ubuntu live disk
<Dark_> Hey
<ripthejacker> xangua, yes go back to official packages
<ripthejacker> xangua, Stanley00 : basically apt-get update is giving a lot of errors.
<Stanley00> ripthejacker: can you pastebin all the error messages?
<mahdi_ja> is there and idea for installing clips 6.3 on ubuntu
<mun> hi
<mun> i'm trying to compile this library but i keep getting an error saying 'fatal error: socket.h: No such file or directory' does anyone know which package i'm missing?
<Stanley00> !info clips
<ubottu> clips (source: clips): "C" Language Integrated Production System. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.24-3ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 19 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Stanley00> mahdi_ja: what's your ubuntu version? it said 6.24 above
<mahdi_ja> Stanley00, 14.04
<Stanley00> !info clips trusty
<mahdi_ja> Stanley00, yes but i need 6.3 version
<ubottu> clips (source: clips): "C" Language Integrated Production System. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.24-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 19 kB, installed size 108 kB
<mgedmin> mun, wow, there are a bunch of different headers all named socket.h in ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=socket.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<mgedmin> mun, what's the library you're building?
<mun> mgedmin: opentracker
<mun> mgedmin: the thing is, it already has #include <sys/socket.h>
<DocPlatypus> just upgraded to 14.04 not too long ago. on every login I have to do a "pkill indicator" to get all of my notification icons to show up properly (tomboy and solaar at least, and for a while even my network connection icon). how to fix this permanently so I don't have to do this workaround?
<mun> but it  has another line #include "socket.h"
<mgedmin> mun, it needs libowfat-dev
<DocPlatypus> this is a Gnome Flashback session, btw... the only one I can stand
<mgedmin> mun, the page I linked has this: /usr/include/socket.h	libowfat-dev
<Stanley00> mahdi_ja: is there any special need? You can choose package version to install in Ubuntu, if you're lucky, 6.3 is still in repos, but sadly I don't know how to do that actually, using synaptic can make it easier, let me check if 6.3 is in repo first
<mgedmin> mun, and https://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/ mentions libowfat
<mun> oh indeed!
<mun> it's running now
<mun> mgedmin: thanks so much
<mun> mgedmin: indeed.. argh.. i missed that bit
<theunixfreak> hai, i have a thinkpad, and it has a hard drive protection feature called active protection system (hdaps) this currently only works on windows. Does anybody here know the effectiveness of this feature, ie. is it safe to use the laptop on linux without this system? i frequently take the laptop out with me, and work on it, placing it on my laps
<ripthejacker> Stanley00, xangua : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9932238/
<xangua> ripthejacker: please upgrade or fresh install a supported ubuntu release
<DocPlatypus> theunixfreak: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2011/07/howto-lenovo-active-protection-system.html -- found with a Google search on: hard drive active protection system ubuntu
<ripthejacker> xangua, isn't there a fix keeping the current version of ubuntu.
<xangua> !13.10 | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<theunixfreak> DocPlatypus: that only works on older thinkpad modules, and still they turn off the hdd during vibrations reducing the hdd life
<DocPlatypus> theunixfreak: you could always replace the HDD with an SSD
<Stanley00> mahdi_ja: hmm... looks like there's no clips 6.3 in the repos. So your best bet is looking for a ppa or build it from source
<DocPlatypus> bleh
<Stanley00> !13.04 | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<xangua> ripthejacker: the fix is to use a supported OS
<ripthejacker> xangua, Yeah that's fine I don't want any updates, I just want it to work as it was.
<ripthejacker> xangua, ok
<Ben64> ripthejacker: you're running a system that hasn't had a security update in over a YEAR. you need to upgrade. your system is vulnerable
<Stanley00> ripthejacker: there's backport, or so, for eol release, but you just can install software, but no more update/fix bug, so you should consider upgrade your system
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, or don't ... and learn the hard way
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, Stanley00 , xangua, Ben64 thanks, I'll upgrade my distro then. :)
<DocPlatypus> so nobody knows the workaround to fix half-working notification tray
<DocPlatypus> ?
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, you'll rest easier.
<DocPlatypus> err something more permanent than having to "pkill indicator" every login
<ripthejacker> :) ok
<DocPlatypus> ripthejacker: if you really do not want to upgrade every 6 months or so you, stick to LTS releases
<DocPlatypus> like 14.04
<DocPlatypus> err you should*
<ripthejacker> Yeah I'm planning for that.
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker, what he said.  LTS only is SO much more peaceful.
<DocPlatypus> cfhowlett: I used to dread upgrades until I just stuck with 12.04 LTS, then upgraded just recently to 14.04 LTS. only this one minor quirk remains
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, LTS only since 10.04.   I wait for the first point release so >> 14.04.1
<DocPlatypus> cfhowlett: I "just happened" to upgrade long after the first point release. on 16.04 I will probably upgrade before first point release
<DocPlatypus> (when that gets here, that is)
<cultavix> good morning guys, anyone else having problems with multiple monitors and ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cultavix> Both of my displays are being detected as one and mirroring them
<DocPlatypus> cultavix: sort of. this "nettop" has some kind of phantom LVDS1 display, i.e. it thinks it is a laptop
<Stanley00> cultavix: hmm... change it in Display setting then :3
<DocPlatypus> I had to disable that with a kernel switch, and since then no problems
<cultavix> so
<cultavix> I can't disable anything or do anything in the display settings
<cultavix> when I run xrandr I get just the info for the one display and my laptop's display (the laptop is closed)
<cultavix> but it's displaying the exact same thing on both screens
<cultavix> DocPlatypus, which kernel switch?
<theadmin> cultavix: Are you using proprietary drivers? The proprietary NVidia drivers were giving me a similar issue with multiple screens, whereas the open-source ones seemed to have no problem.
<cultavix> theadmin, i'm using just the basic intel driver as it's a laptop that has no dedicated graphics card
<cultavix> it's a dell ultrabook, e7440
<theadmin> Ah. That's pretty odd then, Intel has good Linux support
<cultavix> the only thing I can think of is that the problem could be with the docking station?
<cultavix> but I've run Ubuntu on this same setup in the past and it has worked fine... so not sure why it would be a problem
<deep> hi
<cultavix> any ideas?
<deep> hi
<deep> sudo command not recognizable outside home dir and sudo apt is giving  command not found error
<deep> can anyone help
<mgedmin> sure
<mgedmin> can you explain the "outside home dir" bit?
<mgedmin> and can you tell us what the following two comands print: "which sudo", "which apt"
<deep> <mgedmin> if i go to any dir except home i get error
<cultavix> guys I found someone with the exact same laptop, docking station and running ubuntu, with the multi-monitor problem. Solutions here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/358
<cultavix> thanks for your help
<deep> command not found
<mgedmin> which: command not found?  wow, what does 'echo $PATH' say?
<deep>  sudo apt -get -f install
<deep> error i get is - sudo: apt: command not found
<mgedmin> the command is "sudo apt-get -f install", no space between "apt" and "-get"
<mgedmin> (more recent versions of ubuntu also have a command named 'apt', but older ones only have 'apt-get')
<cultavix> can anyone help with the step 1d on this page? What should I be putting in place of "kernel-image" and "kernel-headers" https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/358
<cultavix> running the command as is doesn't do anything
<cultavix> it should be creating a deb package
<cultavix> or should I be running make-kpkg rather than make -kpkg? Ohhh
<deep> <mgedmin> Thanks a tonn !
<kokut> Hello, for some reason Xorg process is using a lot of resources, what can i do?
<genericum> i have problem with the dbus sytem http://dpaste.com/0DGNFGZ
<genericum> s
<pa> hi
<pa> is 12.10 vulnerable to GHost?
<Stanley00> !12.10 | pa
<ubottu> pa: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<mgedmin> pa: TL;DR - yes; ghost and probably many other vulnerabilities (that's what "support ended" means)
<Pricey> pa: Upgrade now!
<deep> <mgedmin> command ran but i wasnt able to install chrome with the command on ubuntu ..can u pls help
<mgedmin> deep, why not use the Software Center?
<pa> mgedmin, but is ghost exploitable via sshd?
<deep> i dont see chrome in that centre
<deep> so i installed deb file from web
<mgedmin> pa: there's no *known* exploit for ssh via ghost, but it's best to upgrade to be safe
<pa> thanks
<deep> <mgedmin> i dont see chrome in the centre hence installed the deb file from web
<somsip> deep: this is an easy way to get Chrome installed: http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<cocoa117> is there a way to allow official CD to get its preseeding file on a server (web or TFTP), so i can do unattended CD installtion. I am using 14.04
<rrr> what does this mean from top? "846 root      20   0 2178396 211316  13308 S  0.3 20.2   6:46.75 java"
<mgedmin> rrr, top shows a header at the top, with short names for all the columns
<mgedmin> which column seems unclear to you?
<CtrlC> Hi there, do I have to still use bumbleebe? I heard new versions of kernel can handle those kind of graphic stuff.
<CtrlC> I don't know if that's true.
<aditya> 有成都的朋友没？
<somsip> !zh | aditya
<DJones> !cn | aditya
<ubottu> aditya: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<aditya> ？？？？
<aditya> !ch |first time login!!
<ubottu> first time login!!: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<CtrlC> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<CtrlC> So I should still use bumblebee?
<samgrb> hello, on the web there are many different instructions on how to install ubuntu on the samsung chromebook (model xe303c12)
<samgrb> not sure which to follow
<samgrb> (if i disappear it's the battery)
<rrr> is there memory leak here? from top "846 root      20   0 2178396 211316  13308 S  0.3 20.2   6:46.75 java"
<rrr> it seems java uses >2G virtual mem and 211M mem
<brothersome> rrr - HERE is no memory leak, it is your program
<samgrb> anybody here manage to get ubuntu working on the samsung xe303c12 chromebook?
<rrr> brothersome: why does it take so much memory?
<samgrb> help please :)
<samgrb> i am afraid to make a mess...
<junka> i have created a hotspot with networkmanager, how can i review the users who are connected?
<genericum> is there an easy way to prevent stuff like tetravex or gnome-robots from beeing installed ? i don't want to delete them every time i do some updates
<junka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qlTEPjkOlY
<junka> OMG POOR DOGGIE :<
<junka> oh wrong channel
<katarina> ghjkl
<theadmin> genericum: They are probably pulled in by some metapackage you have installed.
<theadmin> genericum: Probably ubuntu-desktop or somesuch. Remove that and they should stop being pulled in
<genericum> theadmin: i tried using dselect
<theadmin> I dunno what that is
<genericum> but so many (unneeded) dependencies
<usuario> hi
<genericum> how can i alter them ?
<theadmin> genericum: Just remove ubuntu-desktop (or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop or whatever derivative you may be using), or whatever package pulled them in
<genericum> theadmin: i want to kick out more than that ..
<genericum> theadmin: for example i'd wanna use qt5 but so many packets rely on qt4
<theadmin> genericum: Yes, but they need Qt 4 to run because they are made with Qt4
<theadmin> They won't be able to run with Qt5 unless recompiled properly (and rewritten because there's some difference in how headers work)
<theadmin> So, you need qt4 if you want to use them
<genericum> theadmin: isnt't there a qt-5 ready desktop ?
<theadmin> genericum: I have no idea.
<theadmin> KDE is the most popular Qt environment
<theadmin> But I'm not sure which version of Qt they use
<genericum> theadmin: but tell me how do i alter the dependencies ?
<genericum> theadmin: in case you know ?
<genericum> theadmin: http://dpaste.com/0DGNFGZ is another problem
<theadmin> genericum: The approach I use is the "equivs" tool. It allows to create your own packages easily. Usually packages created by equivs are empty. So you just create your own package for the dependency you need to satisfy, leave it empty and it's done
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I know that this is an ubuntu channel but I am just wondering... How can I make the window resize margin bigger? I mean... when I hover with my mouse over the edge of the windows, I have to be really accurate to resize the window. Is there a way to make this margin bigger?
<genericum> theadmin: will thake a look but i don't wanna edit every *.deb that i use :(
<O_OniGiri> Btw... I am using xubuntu
<theadmin> genericum: You are most likely doing something wrong then, and also, if you edit the dependencies of a package it won't magically make the package work without those dependencies
<theadmin> The only use in altering them is when the dependencies are wrong in the first place
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: you can press alt+f8 to resize
<genericum> theadmin: i just want to prevent usless packets to be pulled in
<OpenTokix> Anyone else seen change in interface naming within 14.04 versions?
<OpenTokix> I have some that have tradition ethX and some that get emX pXpY
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: Thanks :D
<OpenTokix> All 14.04 version of ubuntu, but different point releases
<bazhang> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/kde-plasma-5-released genericum
<O_OniGiri> I have another question, sometimes on startup my sound isnt working. So then I have to reboot, but there should be another way right?
<bazhang> genericum, keep in mind thats PPA, which are at your own risk
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: another way would be to press alt + rightandleft mouse button, then you can resize with the mouse as usual
<genericum> bazhang: nice thing but i am looking for a way to change dependency trees
<O_OniGiri> EriC^^: thanks for being so helpfuul :)
<bazhang> genericum, vivid, the next release also seems to have the qt5 plasma desktop, two months from now
<theadmin> Three, no? Two would be March
<bazhang> two days til february..
<theadmin> Ubuntu releases are usually closer to the end of month I think.
<bazhang> at any rate, using vivid in x months time, or a PPA would be way preferable to something like "changing the dependency tree"
<theadmin> genericum: And yes, qt4 packages won't work without qt4 even if you set qt5 as a dependency
<theadmin> Since they are linked against Qt4 libraries. You'd need to rewrite their code for that to work...
<genericum> theadmin: backwards compatibility to Heeell
<genericum> theadmin: but still there must be a way to alter dependencies !
<bazhang> genericum, not in this case
<theadmin> genericum: equivs is the only way that works with APT sanely.
<theadmin> Anything else is likely to give you a ton of trouble.
<bazhang> and not something to even consider, honestly
<genericum> ive tried /etc/apt/preferences
<theadmin> genericum: Well, you can "hold" packages in APT yes, but that will make those packages that depend on the ones you held impossible to install...
<genericum> thing is with dbus problems .. i feel like removing quite a lot and then reinstall
<genericum> but
<genericum> it would be fine if i could prevent packets i dont want ahead of that
<M4r3nz-Work> Greetings. I am currently making a small package that installs a library. Given that a library exists in it's main version and several links to it, I am confused about whether I should create the link without any versions, e.g. for libary test, I install libtest.so.1.2.3, but what about the link libtest.so? Do I create that? That link is usually required when you want to link with the library, thus I wonder...
<genericum> link it .. works usually
<M4r3nz-Work> genericum, what about an earlier version of libtest.1.2.2 that also created that link?
<sec_> anyone know guide for setup openvpn server?
<sec_> easy guide*
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN sec_
<sec_> bazhang: it's client only
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN sec_
<kqr> I have no idea where to ask so I'll start here. I run a command with nohup but it doesn't background the process. if I manually background the process with ctrl-z it stops responding to network requests – is this normal?
<abailarri> Hello. I created an upstart service for node.js and when I run it I see this: elaide2 stop/pre-start, process 2628 Anyone knows whats means this?
<kqr> ah never mind, I was using nohup wrong. thanks anyway!
<santhosh> hai
<linux_gamer> how to rollback the latest update cause it messed my nvidia-driver?
<jeffshanab> I am trying to install lubuntu on a zotac zbox EI750. It boots off of usb for the install and makes it thru the entire install but when i try to boot off of HD it just gives me a black screen with a flashing cursor.  I can't get to a grub screen and the install disk does not offer a prompt. Is this Secure Boot issue or could it be that I am using a SSD
<genericum> linux_gamer: just install the driver you like by using apt-get install nvidia-33x
<genericum> linux_gamer: perhaps purge the new one first ..
<linux_gamer> im using the xedgers and some other non standard so i try to rollback and install step by step cause dozens of packages did change
<bazhang> with ppa-purge?
<sec_> bazhang: hi pm pls?
<santhosh> how to install puppet server with screen shots
<bazhang> sec_, keep it here please
<Blejdfist> Has anyone tried 14.10 on the new Asus Zenbook UX305? The splash screen is shown perfectly for about a second and then the screen is blanked (backlight on). Any known workarounds?
<santhosh> iu anty body any links just send to me
<genericum> blejdfist: did you try waiting for a little longer ?
<Blejdfist> genericum: yes, i can hear the sound of the login screen, but no picture
<Blejdfist> if I switch to a terminal i can see the login prompt for a second and then it blanks again
<ikonia> santhosh: you don't need a screen shot for puppet servers
<ikonia> santhosh: it's only a few commands
<linux_gamer> Blejdfist,  i have the same problem
<Blejdfist> linux_gamer: same laptop too?
<linux_gamer> MSI GE70
<genericum> Blejdfist: could be that acpi drivers turn the screen down ..
<linux_gamer> yesterday i did updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935140/
<santhosh> <Blejdfist> i installed 14.04 in asus
<Blejdfist> genericum: i tried setting acpi=off on the kernel cmdline to no avail
<chebit> Someone know which version of nautilus come with 14.04.1 ?
<nomic> screen saver?
<nomic> power settings?
<santhosh> hai i want install ssh server in all my system how to install using puppet serevr
<linux_gamer> and when i rebootet this night i cant login (sound is there)
<chebit> I am having many problems with my 14.10
<ikonia> santhosh: you need a puppet class that includes an install function
<nomic> turn the power settings off - the power management - in settings - turn off the "power managemnt" Blejdfist if you can
<nomic> because the power management may be operating the screen
<santhosh> can u tell me the class i dont know how to work on it
<ikonia> santhosh: there are many classes available on sites such as puppetforge
<nomic> Blejdfist the screen blanking is probably software = screen saver (less likely), or power management fading the screen (more likely)
<linux_gamer> Blejdfist, are you using Xedgers?
<Blejdfist> linux_gamer: no
<Blejdfist> this is even before X starts
<nomic> check if well it
<nomic> then its not even booting
<linux_gamer> got the same prob the screen gets almost directly off after loading screen
<Blejdfist> it is booting, i can hear the sound after a while, and I can login using SSH
<linux_gamer> Blejdfist, everything is working normal till the loadingscrenn vanishes but instead of ligin screen it gets dark and you herar the login sound?
<Blejdfist> no, the loadingscreen gets blank as well
<Blejdfist> I can see the splash for half a second
<linux_gamer> i mean ubuntu and the dots
<shuman> Blejdfist: can you see anything after pressing  CTRL+F1 (CTRL+F7 to get back to X)?
<Blejdfist> I have a LUKS encrypted drive, so it stays at the password prompt for the drive first, then it blanks. But I can type in the password without seeing anything and then I can hear that it boots to lightdm
<Blejdfist> shuman: yes, I see the console for half a second and then it goes blank again
<Blejdfist> once, after I try that i can't get the console again
<linux_gamer> @all nobody knows how to rollback the update http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935140/ ?
<linux_gamer> im pretty sure its possible and i did it some time ago but it seems not to be in history anymore
<Blejdfist> I i let the screen go to sleep (turn completely off) and then touch a key the screen wakes up and everything looks ok again for half a second and then it blanks
<Blejdfist> So it really seems to me like some "feature" is misbehaving
<linux_gamer> that should be an easy fix if it is just some how powersavings related
<Kenjiro> good morning/afternoon/evening
<sopparus> is packet defrag on or off default on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !defrag | sopparus
<ubottu> sopparus: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<theadmin> Link ded
<sopparus> bazhang, tcp packet fragments, not filesystem
<linux_gamer> Blejdfist, found a solution?
<Blejdfist> no
<linux_gamer> there must be a way to stop display power off at any time when pc is running
<Blejdfist> the power is still on, the backlight is active, there's just no picture
<linux_gamer> would be a bad fix but it would probably wor till an update
<linux_gamer> ok im pretty sure the power goes off, then i change to console it is working ok but changing back just shows prompt
<MortezaE> Hi. When using minimal CDs to install from net, will packages be cached in /car/cache/apt/archive ?
<shuman> linux_gamer: are you using gdm? if so, then try sudo service gdm restart in console :)
<linux_gamer> i thnk its lightdm
<shuman> ok, so same command but with lightdm
<linux_gamer> sudo service lightdm start/stop ill try it
<shuman> & ?
<ArshiaAghaei> Does anyone have a sources.list Code ??
<linux_gamer> Blejdfist, can you compare your update hist to mine posted before so we might have the same package ther
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: for which release?
<Blejdfist> linux_gamer: it's a clean install
<Blejdfist> 14.10
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: 14.04 LTS
<linux_gamer> ah ok did you have automated updates on?
<linux_gamer> or are u using the CD only
<Blejdfist> I got the laptop yesterday, installed from a USB-stick
<linux_gamer> mh if you can afford you can reinstall with no internet conncetion if used before?
<Blejdfist> i didn't have the updates while installing active
<linux_gamer> installed before 10 in the morning german time?
<linux_gamer> thats strang
<linux_gamer> is there something /var/log/apt/history.log?
<Kenjiro> guys, I am having an annoying problem trying to upgrade an Ubuntu server from 12.04 to 14.04. Yesterday I upgrade one server from 11.10 to 13.10, then to 14.04 without problems. But then this one (12.04) won't work.
<Kenjiro> I get the following message everytime I try: http://pastebin.com/mTFnxzAz
<Blejdfist> linux_gamer: I didn't install anything for this to happen, it was like this from the start
<cfhowlett_> Kenjiro, software setting > update manager > advise of LTS release only
<Blejdfist> linux_gamer: I have an Intel HD graphics card, and my guess is that there is a bug in the kernel intel framebuffer driver since this happens before X even starts
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935628/
<Kenjiro> first I had "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" in sources.list. Then I read it could be something a mirror not up to date. So I changed sources.list to get the closest mirror. It does... but I get the same error :(
<Kenjiro> cfhowlett_: it is an Ubuntu Server, so no Xorg running
<Kenjiro> but yes, my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades has "Prompt=lts"
<linux_gamer> Blejdfist, ok my intel seems to be working good wih the old kernel, so it is another problem, you can try to install nvidia-driver if card and circumvent ntel issues
<Blejdfist> i don't have an nvidia card
<linux_gamer> ati or no dedicated?
<Blejdfist> nope
<linux_gamer> mh maybe you reinstall with updates on maybe that bug was fixed in the time
<Blejdfist> linux_gamer: i have tried logging in using ssh and upgrading, didn't help unfortunately :(
<linux_gamer> or you just dont use graphical interface, even videos are playable in console
<linux_gamer> im off
<AlexPortable> How  can I install gnome session fallback and virtualbox-guest-x11 on 14.10 ?
<AlexPortable> it can't find my packages
<AlexPortable> nvm i had to enable it in software repo
<cfhowlett_> AlexPortable, gnome session fallback isn't a package
<AlexPortable> it is now
<marjinal1st> Is there a standart (or convention) for Ubuntu applications' structure? For example I'm developing a basic indicator app, how should I create the package structure? (I mean foldering -> src, data, po etc.)
<cage> you guy's know if libre calc comments show up in excel?
<hateball> cage: Would depend on filetype and versions and so on. #libreoffice might know more
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> could you suggest how to easily check if there are packages that need to be updated (security related) and print the number ?
<theadmin> cage: Yes. Excel now supports the OpenDocument format that LibreOffice uses completely. And if you save as .xls/.xlsx, even older versions of Excel will be able to read the file.
<theadmin> Comments are a fairly basic feature so it should be well-supported even in alien filetypes.
<theadmin> cage: If you want, make a file in LibreOffice Calc with a comment, and then transfer it to me (if your IRC client supports file transfer, or use some file hosting service and PM me the link)
<theadmin> I'll open it in Excel and check
<cage> I trust you theadmin :)
<cage> I have W8 with office on dualboot
<theadmin> Ah, alright.
<cage> but it would probably load updated for 30mins :P
<cage> libre writer files even in .doc don't open well in word though ;/
<cage> pictures are always really bad
<Kenjiro>  /part #ubuntu
<theadmin> cage: True enough, it's sad. I find that saving as .docx helps though.
<theadmin> Or, you can just save as .odt, Office supports it now and it's the native format for LibreOffice. But, people will only be able to open it with Office 2013 for now :/
<cage> yeah
<cage> then there's web office word, but it doesn't seem to support pictures
<cage> or it does
<santhosh> web office word means abiword
<cage> no it's microsoft's
<theadmin> cage: Depends on which web office you mean, but all web office suites are currently... well... to use an appropriate word, bad.
<cage> word online is the real name I guess
<theadmin> It may support pictures... But it doesn't support some other stuff that I find pretty essential myself, for example, formulas, styles...
<cage> should abiword files open correctly in ms word?
<theadmin> cage: I have no idea what format AbiWord uses, but I doubt it
<santhosh> but cpmaring documents is not opening in abiword means comapre documets strick out word are not dispaly in abiword
<cage> okay
<ArshiaAghaei> How to access to sources.list ???
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, more /etc/apt/sources.list
<santhosh> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<santhosh> is there any centos webchat site
<santhosh> clear
<trick2g> has anyone used rsync before
<santhosh> yes
<santhosh> in centos
<k1l> !ask | trick2g
<ubottu> trick2g: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trick2g> i'm trying to sync files between two servers, but it isn't working
<trick2g> sudo rsync -azP username@myhost.com:/home/qxozgi5mb60g/sitename.org/b/src /home/ac4rv4fh6n/sitename.org/b/src
<trick2g> i tiried that command
<trick2g> lots of files are still missing - what's the problem
<tomodachi> trick2g:  -r for recursive, or it will skipp all folders
<trick2g> there is no folders it's all images
<tomodachi> trick2g:  also if the user you connect with in the remote name , does not have permission to read the images he cant ofc copy them
<trick2g> i do have permission.
<tomodachi> trick2g: use -v for verbose to see more info what happens
<trick2g> i can view/list the images in the folder
<santhosh> sudo rsync  -azvv -e ssh /home/path/folder1/ remoteuser@remotehost.remotedomain:/home/path/folder2
<santhosh> pls do this command
<santhosh> do u have ans ssh conncetion before on that
<trick2g> santhosh: it's running
<santhosh> ok
<trick2g> ran but didn't work
<leeyaa> guys how to fix this error: debconf
<trick2g> total: matches=174929  hash_hits=174929  false_alarms=0 data=496126477
<trick2g> sent 490293555 bytes  received 1075502 bytes  5255284.03 bytes/sec
<trick2g> total size is 989753982  speedup is 2.01
<trick2g> yet images are still missing
<leeyaa> sorry i mean this: E: Cannot get debconf version. Is debconf installed?
<santhosh> u use dirsync tool it is graphical tool
<trick2g> it's synced them backwards...
<trick2g> i wanted files on the remote server synced to my local one
<santhosh> but rsync run perfect manner is there any permission issue
<leeyaa> anyone ?
<santhosh>  <leeyaa> what is the problem
<k1l> leeyaa: please give exact informations about ubuntu in use, program used, copy eror messages, the whole thing not just one word or one line" into a pastebin
<santhosh> apt-get --reintsall install libgcc1
<santhosh> to debconf
<leeyaa> k1l: nvm i fixed it with sudo dpkg -i --force all /var/cache/apt/archives/libgcc1_1%3a4.9.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<leeyaa> santhosh: reinstall didnt work, i was not able to install anything
<leeyaa> i wonder how it got borked
<leeyaa> is there a way to print the number of security packages that need to be upgrade ?
<leeyaa> upgraded*
<Ben64> leeyaa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will tell you, and if you hit Y, install them
<leeyaa> Ben64: i would like to use it in a bash script. any non interactive way ?
<mgedmin> ubuntu's update-motd lists the numbers of regular and security updates separately
<Ben64> why does the number matter?
<mgedmin> you might want to see how that's implemented
<leeyaa> mgedmin: other than motd any other option ?
<santhosh> hai
<leeyaa> ah you mean to check how motd does it
<mgedmin> leeyaa, it uses this Python script: /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<mgedmin> in fact you could just run it; it outputs two numbers, separated by a semicolon: number_of_updates;number_of_security_updates
<mgedmin> (the first number is always >= the second, AFAIU)
<santhosh> yesthe above comand is showing in security updates
<leeyaa> yeah that might work
<leeyaa> i dont have it on all systems though
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mgedmin> leeyaa, what's your goal?
<leeyaa> mgedmin: check which servers need to be updated, how many packages and send me a report
<Blejdfist> fixed my display problem: needed a newer drm-intel driver, used the one available here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/current/
<santhosh> we have an upgraded option oin graphical mode can u fing that one also
<mgedmin> what will you use to access all the servers?  fabric?  manual loop that ssh's everywhere?
<nethunter_> hi
<mgedmin> leeyaa, in case you're interested I rely on a cron script to send me email notifying me about available updates -- well, used to, before I started enabling unattended-upgrades everywhere
<mgedmin> leeyaa, I packaged my cron script into a deb for my own convenience: https://github.com/mgedmin/apt-checkupdates
<leeyaa> mgedmin: i do have ssh. something like update-notifier will work great. i just dont have it everywhere
<leeyaa> mgedmin: isnt it risky with cron ?
<leeyaa> i mean unatented mode
<mgedmin> if something breaks, then yeah
<mgedmin> but so far nothing has ever broken
<leeyaa> how would you know if something breaks rofl
<leeyaa> well it will happen once, when you dont expect it
<mgedmin> :)
<leeyaa> i have it enabled on stage clusers
<leeyaa> but i dont think it is a good idea to enable it on pruduction ;p
<leeyaa> production*
<mgedmin> the breaking point for me was updates not getting installed because I didn't want to restart postgresql in the middle of the day
<leeyaa> yes, so far nothing ever got broken
<mgedmin> and I kept forgetting to do that after work hours
<santhosh> hai leeyaa how to enable the cluseter pls send the link
<leeyaa> santhosh: i have no idea what are you asking
<santhosh> did u deploy the clusters in between 2 servers how to do it
<leeyaa> mgedmin: use something like master-master with corosync/pacemaker and you can restart anything anytime you want ;p
<leeyaa> santhosh: it is a multiple server setup. 5-10 and more per cluster
<mgedmin> I'd love to
<mgedmin> the budget's not there :(
<leeyaa> mgedmin: that seems like will do the job for now : https://github.com/mgedmin/apt-checkupdates
<leeyaa> thanks
<mgedmin> lots of small (cheap) clients that don't actually require five-nines availability
<mgedmin> it'd be nice to delay production upgrades until the staging server reports a successful health check after a successful unattended upgrade
<mgedmin> hmmm
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> I have a problem with http_proxy
<Laurenceb> I no longer use a proxy, but it is still set each time I open command window
<Laurenceb> I cant find where it is set from, can anyone help?
<NoOova> how internally works ssh key passphrase?
<mgedmin> Laurenceb, where was it initially set?
<leeyaa> Laurenceb: check /etc/environment and your bash profile
<Laurenceb> leeyaa: I've checked everywhere
<Laurenceb> what should the files be?
<mgedmin> Laurenceb, if you used to set it in your .profile and then removed it, you'll need to log out before the change takes effect for all newly-started applications
<Laurenceb> where is .profile?
<mgedmin> let's back up a bit
<mgedmin> on a fresh install the http proxy is not set
<mgedmin> you (or somebody else) must've done something to set it
<Laurenceb> sure
<santhosh> it is hidden fil
<mgedmin> do you know what it was?  (or who did it?)
<Laurenceb> ah its not in .profile
<Laurenceb> it was my network admin lol
<santhosh> the profile is used for startup applications(may be)
<Laurenceb> ok
<Laurenceb> well I just unset it anyway
<Laurenceb> but i still get 403 from wget etc
<Laurenceb> wait no
<Laurenceb> wget works, git clone fails
<Rasta> How can I install nvidia proprietary open gl non sse2 driver?
<Rasta> OPen Arena seriously lags on my old PC
<cfhowlett> Rasta, as it does on every PC
<santhosh> <rasta> use wine to install
<cfhowlett> santhosh, that makes no sense.  open arena is linux based.  Why wine?
<Danielc1234> Can a GUI be installed to work with a browser that is NOT on the actual server? We have a ubuntu server that we need to have GUI control via another desktop via the internet.
<santhosh> sorry i think it is game in that i told to use wine
<leeyaa> Danielc1234: you can use rdp
<leeyaa> although i dont know why would anyone need gui
<Rasta> I think Nouveau might be the problem
<Danielc1234> leeyaa we have a ERM software that when setting up seems to want to use a GUI for installation. That is the only reason.
<cfhowlett> !info openarena
<leeyaa> does old ubuntu versions get affected by this GHOST CVE ?
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-9 (utopic), package size 2071 kB, installed size 4753 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any; hurd-any)
<leeyaa> like ubuntu 6 and ubuntu 8 ?
<leeyaa> Danielc1234: i think you can use rdp (remote desktop)
<santhosh> no u can use xrdp
<santhosh> or vnc in browser module
<DJones> leeyaa: Possibly, but as they're end of life and no longer supported, fixes wouldn't be released anyway.  If anybody was using those releases, they should upgrade as soon as possible because there would be countless other security fixes that won't have been fixed for end of life releases
<leeyaa> DJones: they are pretty basic servers (web, db, pptpd etc). running for years now and we dont plan to upgrade them for now. is it possible to check if they are affected? i mean i know glibc can be affected but what are the services affected by this except maybe dns servers ?
<leeyaa> how does this cve work
<leeyaa> for example, we did not need to patch them for shellshock
<leeyaa> maybe this case is similar
<k1l> leeyaa: there are that much other security issues out there you should not mind GHOST only. i strongly suggest you make a upgrade plan. 14.04 got 5 years support
<k1l> so you would not worry until 2019
<leeyaa> k1l: its not my call
<leeyaa> i only need to check if they are affected or not by this particular cve
<DJones> leeyaa: This may help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/cve-2015-0235-patch-ghost-on-debian-ubuntu-fedora-centos-rhel-linux/ It gives details of a way to test
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<leeyaa> DJones: yeah i saw that.
<leeyaa> however, if almost all services are behind a strict firewall and only ports 80, 443 and dns are open will the servers still be vulnerable ?
<DJones> leeyaa: I think I saw somebody mentioned using that yesterday, but its not something I've got experience of
<leeyaa> i dont understand how this exploit works
<k1l> leeyaa: if the ports are open they are open.
<leeyaa> k1l: are web servers affected though ?
<KingOfOOP> Can anyone tell me how to solve Install button is not visible in Software Center Problem ?????
<mgedmin> this is a problem: if you're not making use of canonical's security team's services (by using releases supported by them), it's up to you to do the necessary security research and review
<k1l> leeyaa: a firewall doesnt make you safe against that.
<mgedmin> and if you're not qualified, well
<santhosh> <KingOfOOP> that means u did not update u r system u update ur ssytem then it will appear
<KingOfOOP> santhosh: I did it before...
<mgedmin> estimate business risk and potential loss, then talk to the people who're not allowing you to upgrade
<KingOfOOP> santhosh: At the time i installed UBuntu
<leeyaa> mgedmin: it is complicated. 90% of the services are on 14.04 and we have some old ones that we dont want to upgrade, because clients dont want to upgrade to new version of the product (which cant run on any other OS except ubuntu 6)
<KingOfOOP> UBuntu --> Ubuntu
<santhosh> what version u used
<k1l> leeyaa: there are ton of security breaches, shellshock, ghost, etc are just the famous on. look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ what there is on a daily basis
<KingOfOOP> santhosh: 14.04 LTS
<leeyaa> the person who is responsible to take the risk gets the call
<mgedmin> I know it's complicated.  I had one client who's running their production server on ubuntu 11.10 or 13.04 or something silly like that :/
<santhosh> did u update throw software manager or command mode
<leeyaa> mgedmin: well i guess ill just ignore it and not bother with eol then
<leeyaa> not my responsibility anyway
<KingOfOOP> Yes , by the sudo apt-get update Command.
<k1l> leeyaa: so if you dont get security updates from the security team (they got a team for that on ubuntu not one worker who looks from time to time) you need to do a ton of work on your own.
<leeyaa> k1l: i know. sometimes im forced to patch stuff on my own
<santhosh> in dash board button update manger use that one
<k1l> leeyaa: "sometimes" is way to less. there are more security issues for servers than the last 3 famous ones shellshock, ghost and such
<KingOfOOP> santhosh: See the previous answer
<leeyaa> k1l: i tried to explain that many times ;p oh well, anyway
<santhosh>  Yes , by the sudo apt-get update Command it is  command mode u did it in graphical mode now
<linux_gamer> once again Timeshift saved my ***
<freeroute> hi, who is the maintainer of chromium-browser for 12.04? According to 'aptitude show chromium-browser' it's Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> - but I'm sure there is only or a couple of people in charge of chromium-browser specifically.
<phre4k> lol, "Comcast – simulate common network problems" (https://github.com/tylertreat/Comcast) – TooFastNet from yesterday could've used this :D
<freeroute> heh
<Rasta> I'm having following instructions on this: https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers#squeeze-173xx
<Rasta> trouble*
<k1l> phre4k: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Rasta> Add "contrib" and "non-free" components to /etc/apt/sources.list, for example:
<Rasta> # Debian 7 "Wheezy"
<Rasta> deb http://http.debian.net/debian/ wheezy main contrib non-free
<k1l> Rasta: are you on debian?
<Rasta> what does that mean?
<Rasta> yes sir
<k1l> Rasta: #debian then please
<phre4k> ^
<freeroute> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<freeroute> ah so it's still supported
<mgedmin> even !lucid is
<mgedmin> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<KingOfOOP> Can anyone tell me how to solve Install button is not visible in Software Center Problem ?????
<freeroute> mgedmin: really? "Desktop support ended May 9 2013."
<trijntje> KingOfOOP: can you post a screenshot of the problem?
<mgedmin> I still have three lucid _servers_ in production
<freeroute> why not upgrade?
<KingOfOOP> trijntje: How to send the Screenshot ??
<linux_gamer> never change a running system?
<mgedmin> in short, I'm a terrible sysadmin
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mgedmin> and fear is a bad thing
<freeroute> indeed
<freeroute> my freenas server is still delayed
<KingOfOOP> mgedmin: I don't see this ability in Ubuntu pastebin.
<freeroute> that's where I wanted to put my backups on, so now I have to wait for upgrading to 14.04
<santhosh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/90734/install-button-in-software-center-is-disabled
<ppf> hi
<ppf> i have a zombie process that is still consuming cpu and is immortal against kill (-9)
<ppf> what can i do about that?
<santhosh> use the pkill process name
<jatt> what do you get with kill -9
<freeroute> linux_gamer: if you can't change upgrade production systems, that means that redundancy is not configured properly. Something I'm also working on currently.
<ppf> jatt: nothing, kill -9 fails silently
<mgedmin> interesting: usually processes that can't be killed are in noninterruptible sleep (and thus shouldn't be using any cpu)
<linux_gamer> want to speak a big Thanks to the devs of Timeshift works great
<ppf> yes, and ps even lists it in Z state
<mgedmin> zombies can't possibly eat any cpu -- the process itself is dead, it's just an entry in the kernel process table, waiting for the parent to call wait() so it can learn the exit status
<ppf> mgedmin: i know
<Rasta> to which components do i add 'contrib non free"
<jatt> can you pastebin the output of ps aux | grep yourprocess?
<KingOfOOP> mgedmin: How to add the screenshot to pastebin ??
<ppf> nevertheless 30123 98.2  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   13:27  81:26 [gimp-2.9] <defunct>
<mgedmin> KingOfOOP, upload it to http://imgur.com
<mgedmin> then paste the link
<KingOfOOP> mgedmin: http://imgur.com/9JH360x
<mgedmin> ppf, bug in ps perhaps?  do any other tools show cpu usage?
<jatt> and ps -l | grep yourprocess?
<jatt> your ps is showing 98.2% cpu usage
<mgedmin> KingOfOOP, that's a screenshot all right.  why are you showing me this?
<ppf> jatt: ps -l doesn't show that process
<KingOfOOP> There is no Install button on the app
<jatt> sorry, ps -el
<ppf> mgedmin: top lists it as well
<KingOfOOP> @mgedmin
<mgedmin> KingOfOOP, oooh, right!  strange.  I've no idea why!
<jatt> with ps -el you can tell where is wating
<ppf> 0 Z  1015 30123     1 98  80   0 -     0 exit   ?        01:24:56 gimp-2.9
<ppf> <defunct>
<jatt> is waiting on exit
<ppf> yep
<KingOfOOP> mgedmin: I even edited the sources.list ...
<ppf> ps auxf show that there is also a child process
<ppf> 0 Z  1015 30132 30123  0  80   0 -     0 exit   ?        00:00:00 script-fu <defunct>
<mgedmin> ppf, http://superuser.com/questions/388565/zombie-process-using-100-cpu
<jatt> i see probably only reboot will help
<ppf> i'll reboot and see if it happens again
<ppf> fwiw, i think fglrx crashed or something
<mgedmin> ppf, before you do that, check dmesg for strange messages
<mgedmin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30891/is-there-any-way-to-kill-a-zombie-process-without-reboot is another situation with a zombie eating cpu
<mgedmin> must be something the kernel does on behalf of the now-dead process
<ppf> mgedmin: too late, it's already going down :)
<santhosh> use pkill process name
<mgedmin> well, dmesg is normally piped to /var/log/kern.log
<mgedmin> you might find something interesting there, maybe
<ppf> i think the general source of the fault is easy to predict, students of mine are using the machine to test opencl gpu implementations of image filters
<ppf> so there's three very robust(!!1) compontents interacting: opencl, fglrx and students
<ppf> i'm assuming fglrx crashed somewhere down the road
<ppf> kern.log shows me a ton of segfaults inside libopencl and gegl
<beardsir> Hello
<walter_> walter
<jatt> fglrx is the proprietary amd driver? could you use the open source one?
<beardsir> Would anyone be interested in helping out a noob?
<somsip> !ask | beardsir
<ubottu> beardsir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yeahbabe> how can i write a bunch of newlines to a file without using a lot of characters
<jatt> sed
<mgedmin> yeahbabe, how many newlines?
<yeahbabe> mgedmin: 20 maybe
<beardsir> thanks somsip
<mgedmin> yeahbabe, one way would be: for i in $(seq 20); do echo >> yourfile.txt; done
<ppf> what kind of a requirement is "without using a lot of characters"
<beardsir> When I type a command in terminal (such as openvpn), the service starts, but the terminal is then unuseful until I break out of that command. How can I stop that from happening?
<mgedmin> beardsir, you can send the running command to the background by pressing ctrl-z (which pauses it), then running 'bg', then running 'disown' (so it own't get killed when you close the terminal window)
<mgedmin> you can skip the first two steps if you append an & after the command when you run it, e.g. openvpn &
<yeahbabe> mgedmin: any shorter way?
<beardsir> mgedmin, thanks bud!
<ppf> yeahbabe: printf '\n%.0s' {1..20} >> yourfile.txt
<mgedmin> yeahbabe, vi filename.txt +'norm G20o<esc>ZZ'
<beardsir> so then the next question would be, how do I kill that process once it's started and running in the bg
<ppf> if you didn't disown, jobs shows you all backgrounded processes
<ppf> fg <n> brings the n-th job to the foreground
<yeahbabe> ppf: thanks it works!
<beardsir> ppf thanks!
<cvillegas> hi ppl
<mgedmin> beardsir, find the process id using ps aux (or top, or System Monitor), then kill 1234 (where 1234 == the pid you found)
<yeahbabe> mgedmin: thanks i need it for a script though
<cvillegas> Im having some weird problem with my ubuntu
<mgedmin> ppf's version is neat and elegant (and probably requires bash for the {1..n} range expansion)
<beardsir> yes, elegant. I like elegant. Main reason I'm moving to *nix
<cvillegas> can anyone help me with a network problem?
<yeahbabe> mgedmin: i need it portable to sh good point
<mgedmin> $(seq 20) can replace {1..20}
<yeahbabe> mgedmin: great thanks!
<ielo> hey, i keep trying toupdate scipy but get this error under latest version of ubuntu, can anyone help http://pastebin.com/MpAypzQm
<sopparus> seq isnt recommended anymore
<sopparus> its going away
<mgedmin> sopparus, what's the recommended replacement?
<sopparus> {1..20} ;)
<sopparus> dont know with sh
<mgedmin> {1..20} isn't posix and dash doesn't support it
<sopparus> for (( i=start; i<=end; i++ ));
<mgedmin> seq isn't posix either, neat
<Giwrgaras> hi, i've got a dual boot pc. If i install ubuntu again is there an option in the install menu to use the entire partitioned hard drive only for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, no need to reinstall.  get an ubuntu USB.  fire up gparted.  delete windows partitions.  expand ubuntu partitions into the freed space.
<user123> Hi
<user123> Anybody knows how to login to root account on ubuntu 14.04.1?
<user123> ubuntu 14.04.1 tips not working..
<user123> ubuntu 14.04 tips not working..
<cfhowlett> !root | user123
<ubottu> user123: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<user123> thanks :)
<Giwrgaras> cfhowlett: i want to reinstall also to free up space
<k1l> user123: in short: you dont do that on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, you do NOT need to reinstall.
<user123> why?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, but if you want to ... go for it.
<k1l> user123: why do you need that?
<beardsir> I edited .conkyrc. and saved it in home directory, but when I kill conky and restart it, it's still the same defaults. What gives?
<user123> I'm build ffmpeg on ubuntu
<spitzi> Hi. My HP Zbook runs Ubuntu 14. The laptop is equipped with a fingerprint reader, how do I enable login with the reader?
<cfhowlett> user123, sudo.  NOT root!
<k1l> user123: ubuntu is setup to not loginto the root account. you go as user all the time and just use sudo if a command needs root permissions.
<user123> always download source on git
<k1l> user123: still no need for a root account then.
<user123> oh.. thats so tiresome...
<cfhowlett> spitzi, so far as I know, linux doesn't support biometric readers
<spitzi> Eh? Isn't this long overdue?
<Pici> cfhowlett: sure it does.
<cfhowlett> Pici, I stand corrected??? got a link?
<Giwrgaras> cfhowlett:  any other option besides the USB? i dont have one
<Giwrgaras> ive got the dvd allready 14.04 version
<user123> I need always edit ffmpeg source but always permission changed after download on git
<user123> for edit ffmpeg source, always permission change to 777
<user123> thats so terrible
<spitzi> Pici: ?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, how did you plan to reinstall then?
<r0073r> :)
<Pici> spitzi, cfhowlett: This would be a good place to start: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint
<Pici> spitzi: Note that the last time I tried this, it was back with 10.04 (I think) and it ended up mostly working.  I don't have that laptop anymore though.
<UltimateNate> How come ubuntu only gave me 1 horrible resolution size? I'm using VirtualBox
<Giwrgaras> i would like to do that with the dvd that i have. The ubuntu installer
<jnhghy> I have a program that runs in xterm and that should be able to print a text/pdf file but it's not able to print, I assume it makes a shell command for print, is there a way to monitor if a specific program issues a shell command?
<cfhowlett> spitzi, created 2010 and no updates since???
<k1l> UltimateNate: install geust additions
<Pici> cfhowlett: The fprint ppa has packages built in 2014
<cfhowlett> Pici, good to know.  Thank you!
<beardsir> I edited .conkyrc. and saved it in home directory, but when I kill conky and restart it, it's still the same defaults. What gives?
<lnb> how can i get functionality of typing last couple of letters of a previous command and press tab for completion of the command last ran?
<lnb> instead of having to press up or down arrow keys until that command is found
<lnb> or typing history to find it
<k1l> lnb: ctrl+r
<lnb> ctrl+r doesnt do anything in non root
<k1l> lnb: what?
<lnb> ctrl+r doesnt do anything as non root
<k1l> lnb: what ubuntu is that exactly? what shell?
<jatt> ctrl keep it pressed while pressing r
<lnb> 12.04
<mgedmin> lnb, I also love this suggestion for making pageup do a prefix search in history: http://dqxtech.net/blog/2011-03-06/linux-bash-history-pgup-pgdown
<spitzi> cfhowlett: 2010? What?
<lnb> in freebsd its standard to type 2 letters, press tab and there it is
<cfhowlett> spitzi, I must have read the page wrong.  nvrmnd
<k1l> lnb: this is not freebsd. its ubuntu which uses dash for the standardshell
<Pici> k1l: You mean bash.
<jnhghy> I have a program that runs in xterm and that should be able to print a text/pdf file but it's not able to print, I assume it makes a shell command for print, is there a way to monitor if a specific program issues a shell command?
<lnb> dash?
<lnb> anyway, ctr+r as root = (reverse-i-search)`':
<lnb> as non root =
<Pici> bash is the default $SHELL, /bin/sh is a symlink to dash though.
<k1l> lnb: that works for non root too. you must have a different setup
<k1l> Pici: ah right. /bin/sh was dash
<lnb> SHELL=/usr/bin/tcsh
<k1l> lnb: so you are using another shell then. see if that shell offers you something like reverse search
<lnb> i was hoping using tcsh would give me the freebsd type of key strokes for somethings
<lnb> it doesnt
<lnb> i just pasted
<lnb> kind of hard to paste nothing :)
<KlausedSource> Hello, i am having a AA-C80 rev1.1 with linaro lubuntu running on it. My problem is that it doen't recognize my usb3.0 harddrives
<KlausedSource> <KlausedSource> "dmesg | grep USB" says it registered the xhci-hcd bus and assigned a number, but nothing more
<KlausedSource> <KlausedSource> i am a little lost, where is the kernel located? can i make menuconfig it?
<KlausedSource> or anything else that i could do?
<jatt> lsussb
<jatt> lsusb
<jatt> lsusb -v
<jatt> pastebin it
<KlausedSource> jatt, lsusb shows the generic hub but no device
<lnb> perhaps what i mean is:  programmable word completion (see Completion and listing)
<jatt> ? should also show the devices connected to the bus
<KlausedSource> jatt, yes for my keyboard it does. but not for the harddrives(tried 2 different vendors)
<TJ-> KlausedSource: check "/var/log/dmesg", look especially at PCI device allocations, to ensure the host's USB controller(s) have been correctly found
<Pici> lnb: zsh has a lot of advanced completion stuff, you may want to look into using that?
<lnb> it says: Commands  and  variables  can  be  completed  in  much  the same way.  For example, typing
<lnb>        `em[tab]' would complete `em' to `emacs' if emacs were the only  command  on  your  system
<lnb>  beginning with `em'.
<ppf> people also tell me great things about fish, but i've not tested that so far
<ppf> anyways, tcsh should support reverse-i-search
<lnb> ok i will chsh to zsh and give it a whirl
<ppf> try bindkey "^R" i-search-back
<KlausedSource> jatt, TJ- http://bpaste.net/show/3fa946869b10
<lnb> cant change shell ?
<mohab> hello
<mohab> can i develop game on linux
<jatt> yes
<mohab> i use ubuntu os
<cfhowlett> mohab, of course.
<lnb> how to change shell ?
<mohab> in c# language
<cfhowlett> mohab, yes
<lnb> chsh -s zsh username   you cannot change shell for ...
<jatt> adjust /etc/passwd
<mohab> i learn c# and i wish develop a game on linux
<KlausedSource> jatt, TJ- since it is an ARM board there is no PCI, but /var/log/dmesg shows the registration of the xhci-hcd usb hub but no device
<mohab> how can i do it
<jatt> you can develop in c# in linux, see mono
<mohab> is there a program like unity engine
<TJ-> KlausedSource: Ahh, OK. The lsusb output seems to indicate 1 superspeed port is active. Does that match the number of physical S.S. ports?
<cfhowlett> !develop | mohab
<ubottu> mohab: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<KlausedSource> TJ-, yes, there is only 1
<KlausedSource> TJ-, micro usb SS if that matters
<jatt> yes unity engine is written in mono see wiki
<TJ-> KlausedSource: So the driver knows the port is there. Is the external device self-powered?
<mohab> ok i will read about it thanx alot
<KlausedSource> TJ-, kind of it has 2 usb: the main for data+power and another one for power. i put that power usb in another usb-hub which has an external power source
<TJ-> KlausedSource: Hmmm... is it a USB3 hub? per-port power is 4.5W (900mA) rather than USB2's 500mA
<KlausedSource> TJ-, no it is an usb2 hub, but it has 2 1A ports
<TJ-> KlausedSource: OK... have you been able to test the device, powered like that, on another system, to prove it will work?
<ppf> are you sure it was the 'power' usb which you connected to the other usb hub?
<KlausedSource> TJ-, yes, it also works with 1 usb in my laptop
<KlausedSource> ppf, yep
<TJ-> KlausedSource: OK. Sounds like a hardware configuration issue then. Which specific ARM board is it? Do you have a URL to reference it?
<KlausedSource> my second drive has only 1 micro usb SS - micro usb SS, cable and it is not recognized as well
<KlausedSource> TJ-, yes, but don't set high hopes in documentation. there is a reason why i ask here and not in the official irc (well i asked but it seems to be dead)
<KlausedSource> TJ-, http://cubieboard.org/model/cb4/
<seanh> Anyone know an easy way to create a custom bootable USB image? Essentially what I want to do is make a bootable Ubuntu 12.04 USB, install some packages and files etc on it, then take an "image" that I can install onto other USBs, so I don't have to redo all the package and file installing and configuring etc each time
<UltimateNate> k1l: Cannot locate guest additions
<UltimateNate> erm
<UltimateNate> Cannot locate package geust
<Pricey> seanh: Something like kickstart for ubuntu?
<mohab> I guess you did not get me correctly I want to learn programming games in linux by c#
<seanh> Pricey: Yeah that sounds right
<mohab> any one can help me
<cfhowlett> mohab, have you learned C?
<KlausedSource> TJ-, could you find something?
<mohab> c#
<mohab> yeah
<cfhowlett> mohab, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-c-and-c-compilers-in-ubuntu-and-testing-your-first-c-and-c-program.html
<ppf> cfhowlett: c# != C
<ppf> mohab: i think you should take linux out of the equation and ask about how to build games with c#?
<mohab> yeah idont need c
<cfhowlett> ppf OK
<mohab> ineed c#
<seanh> Or to put it another way, I want to make a bootable USB, do a bunch of post-install modifications on it, and then "clone" it to a number of other USB drives
<skd> hi guys
<mohab> ok
<Pricey> seanh: Googling around, it sounds like kickstart may in fact work with ubuntu..
<ppf> mohab: maybe also try to google how to use opengl in mono
<skd> i am new to this
<KlausedSource> seanh, well you can just boot another os then and copy the contents of the usb to another
<cfhowlett> mohab, as was suggested earlier: mono http://www.ubuntumanual.org/posts/392/how-to-do-c-and-net-programming-in-ubuntu-using-mono
<mohab> ok
<skd> Can anyone please guide me ?
<ppf> anyways, that's probably not an ubuntu problem
<cfhowlett> !ask | skd,
<Pricey> seanh: Something like http://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<ubottu> skd,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seanh> KlausedSource: Yeah, it sounds like I can clone it with dd or clonezilla maybe
<KlausedSource> seanh, with dd sure, is the easiest way. but you need another bootable system
<mohab> i use mono to building small program in a c#
<jatt> yes
<KlausedSource> seanh, you can also create dd images under windows with win32diskimager
<seanh> KlausedSource: No probs, I have a third bootable drive which I can boot into, then dd usb drive A to usb drive B
<skd> where do I post a bug about ubuntu
<mohab> thanx alot ppf
<cfhowlett> !bug | skd
<ubottu> skd: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<KlausedSource> seanh, maybe you want to save the the image somewhere as a .img first instead of directly cloning
<seanh> KlausedSource: good idea
<ppf> this is a bit weird and i'm not sure how to express this properly: how do i prevent the (unity?) desktop from starting?
<beardsir> can I ask a conky related question in here as it relates to using ubuntu?
<EriC^^> ppf: you want no lightdm?
<EriC^^> ppf: just the tty?
<ppf> i'm using awesome as a WM, however sometimes, when i start a ui program (some control panel or something), the desktop is loaded
<skd> I guess you can press ctrl alt f11 and write "sudo service lightdm stop"
<EriC^^> ppf: which programs are you starting that make it start?
<ppf> meaning, i get the standard reddish desktop background image, and a right-click-menu for sorting and creating a new folder
<ppf> i haven't quite figured that out
<ppf> what's the actual process running the desktop?
<jatt> X
<jatt> depends on the desktop
<ppf> with desktop i mean that thing that shows icons and folders and a background image
<ppf> xprop tells me it's nautilus
<TJ-> KlausedSource: working my way through the documents, but nothing so far. Am I correct in thinking connectors P5 and P5 are both dual-stacked USB ports?
<ppf> ha, killing it gets rid of the weird extra desktop, awesome
<ppf> i'll observe and see what's starting nautilus :)
<KlausedSource> TJ-, yes, the devices are recognized there. as 2.0 ofc
<codekipple_> hi all, I'm experiencing an issue when using the 14.04 vagrant cloud image
<KlausedSource> TJ-, the SS port is valuable to me because i want to use this board as an owncloud server
<codekipple_> i tracked it down to this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1315501 can anybody give me some advice on this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315501 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "cloud-init does not use interfaces.d in trusty" [High,Confirmed]
<TJ-> KlausedSource: I'm not finding any documentation specific to the USB side
<KlausedSource> TJ-, i found something mentioning the microusb (SS) in the documentation for debian-server (which i dont run) but it is only referencing other chapters which i don't understand because my chenglish is bad
<TJ-> KlausedSource: So, according to the circuit diagram, the S.S. port is the micro-USB between the TF Card slot and USB2 P6 ?
<djono> is there any way to install libgmp3c2? pea zip requires this dependancy im running ubuntu 14
<KlausedSource> TJ-, yep thats right
<jakey2> is there a way to manipulate firebird databases on unbuntu
<jakey2> *ubuntu
<jatt> sure
<jatt> squirrel-sql + firebird jdbc driver
<ElysiumNet> firebird database, that's something I haven't seen in a long time
<cfhowlett> ElysiumNet, dammit!  now I have obiwan-kenobi's voice stuck in my brain.
<TJ-> KlausedSource: I can't find any evidence of the USB3 port being used, either in documentation or in the forums
<Sixxen> hello
<Sixxen> i got a problem here
<KlausedSource> TJ-, well the kernel is creating a root hub and the device is powered by it, but well i think i have to give up for now. early adopters remorse i guess
<Sixxen> cant open Ubuntu-Tweak
<KlausedSource> TJ-, i got it running on the highspeed port atleast
<user_> hi
<TJ-> KlausedSource: Yeah. If you can find evidence it works for others, it'd be easier to deduce there is an issue :)
<ElysiumNet> I wish USB would stop with the marketing names. "Full Speed" "Hi-Speed", "Universal"
<user_> linux is very difficulte
<ElysiumNet> user_: what about it is difficult?
<JRizzle88> hello all
<user_> many commande line
<fs0i> Hello guys, I am using the i3-window manager from official package sources. When I click a link - for example in a mail or in pidgin - firefox opens. I want chromium as a default browser. How do I set this correctly? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04
<KlausedSource> TJ-, i own a CC-A80 rev1.1 i've seen they are on rev 1.3 now. but from the "changelog" i've seen it is only cosmetics atleast nothing related to the usb
<JRizzle88> fs0i need to set chrome as default in the chrome settings
<JRizzle88> fs0i, 3 bars on the top right of your browser should get you there in the options
<user_> how i can install xampp to xubuntu please
<KlausedSource> TJ-, i bought this thing 3-4 month ago and thought it would be spread around the globe by now, but well it is not
<JRizzle88> user_ why would you want to do that?
<user_> for create a sit with PHP
<fs0i> "Chromium cannot determine or set the default browser."
<JRizzle88> can host php on linux
<JRizzle88> fs0i: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/428943/google-chrome-cannot-determine-or-set-the-default-browser
<bumbar_> is there any (test) repo i could get g++5 from?
<ppf> fs0i: i've been looking for a solution to that as well, all standard approaches appear to fail
<user_> i am trying to learn php
<Caleb--> has anyone been experiencing laggy desktop graphics with intel gpu on 14.10?
<ppf> gnome-www-browser & x-www-browser & whatnot
<user_> my object is to create a site in laravel  framework
<ppf> i uninstalled firefox and lived happily ever after
<JRizzle88> bahaha ppf
<JRizzle88> makes sense in a way
<KlausedSource> guys i have another question, (i am not that much on ubuntu, but rather on gentoo so excuse the noob questions pls) when i run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and get a message "the following packages have been kept back: 'blabla stuff i want on my system blabla'" what is the reason for them not upgrading?
<ppf> KlausedSource: they require new dependencies
<ubuntu821> i want to cry...
<fs0i> ppf: Try this, it just worked for me: http://askubuntu.com/a/428960
<ppf> you can upgrade those through apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> KlausedSource: In which case you need to do "apt-get dist-upgrade" to install *new* packages
<user_> Please if I can use ubuntu or windows ?
<ubuntu821> ok so one of my admins was doing some work and accidently chmod'ed the entire server
<k1l> user_: dont install xampp, install the package ubunut ships
<ubuntu821> now i cant connect to it through ssh, they are still logged in as root however
<k1l> !lamp | user_
<ubottu> user_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<KlausedSource> TJ-, ah thats it?
<Caleb--> how safe is it to upgrade to Ubuntu 15.04 alpha2 right now?
<k1l> Caleb--: its a alpha. if you need to ask dont do ut
<k1l> *it
<ubuntu821> can anyone help?
<fs0i> ubuntu821: Is copying all relevant data to an external drive and reinstalling an option?
<ubuntu821> im running ubuntu 12.04 btw
<k1l> ubuntu821: you cant chmod every single file back to the old state. so grab the backups and reinstall and roll back the backup
<user_> ok i try to use this
<ppf> can't you --reconfigure every package?
<ppf> or won't that restore permissions?
<k1l> ppf: no that is not going to help
<ubuntu821> k1l is there a guide on that?
<ppf> --reinstall even
<ppf> ubuntu821: i think there is no harm in trying this:
<ubuntu821> ok im listening
<ppf> run debsums to list all packages that have modifications
<ppf> (which is probably going to be all of them
<ppf> and then apt-get install --reinstall all packages
<ppf> however, i guess it might take a while until you have all access permissions back in a state that allows running apt
<lion> hello i am having an issue with my 7 inch screen resoloution how do i set it so windows dont get cut off at the bottom please
<ppf> here's a really stupid idea: chmod everything to 777 first
<ubuntu821> whats the exact commands to run?
<ppf> chmod a+rwx 777 /
<ppf> however, that's a security nightmare!
<Pici> Whoa hwoa whoa
<SchrodingersScat> that's ever a good idea?
<Pici> No
<ubuntu821> ok did it
<ppf> definitely not :D
<ubuntu821> im desperate lol
<ppf> make sure you do that in a very confined environment, no web access, no other users, etc
<lion> 0.0
<lion> hello i am having an issue with my 7 inch screen resoloution how do i set it so windows dont get cut off at the bottom please
<ubuntu821> ok next?
<ppf> run debsums -c
<ubuntu821> ok
<ubuntu821> not installed....
<ppf> but let me say this again, chmod a+rwx leaves your system in a VERY unsafe state
<lion> 800x480 its set at
<ubuntu821> yea i know
<ppf> you need to go through all your data and fix that
<Epistolizer> Guys, I'm extremely new to Ubuntu and it's basically fucking up and purple screening when I try to start up normally, can anyone help? :L
<ubuntu821> but debsums not installed
<ppf> so really, while this lets you navigate your machine again, it's your safest option to back everything up an start from scratch
<ppf> apt-get install?
<pragmaticenigma> Epistolizer, please do not cuss when asking for help
<lion> Epistolizer, lol i thought ubuntu was confusing so its not just me
<ubuntu821> just that? apt-get install
<Epistolizer> Ok sorry :P
<ppf> apt-get install debsums of course
<ubuntu821> ok installed and ran
<Epistolizer> I mean my mouse clicks don't even work, and the screen resolution is stuck some tiny res.
<lion> anyone know how to add an ldxe screen res to my monitor settings
<pragmaticenigma> Epistolizer, if you leave the machine for a bit does it eventually load up or does it completly hang?
<Epistolizer> I'm not sure tbh, I havn't left it for longer than 10-20 mins
<ubuntu821> ran debsums -c now what?
<ppf> that should tell you all packages which are dirty
<Epistolizer> I'm on an older build I think atm than the one I'm trying to use
<ubuntu821> ppf ok what do i do with that?
<ppf> apt-get install --reinstall
<TJ-> KlausedSource: I think I've identified why the USB3 OTG port isn't working - the low-level kernel driver (below the controller) needs to be OTG-aware, and know how to 'talk' to the specific OTG hardware in the A80. Without it, the host controller will see the port but no interrupts will be generated. Sounds like your situation.
<KlausedSource> TJ-, where did you find this? and do you know if this is fixable?
<ubuntu821> http://imgur.com/LaQdoUX
<TJ-> KlausedSource: I've been refeshing myself on the kernel documentation for OTG, and specific experiences of ARM-based implementors
<ppf> well then
<ubuntu821> bad?
<ppf> backup your data and install a new ubuntu
<KlausedSource> TJ-, sorry, but what is OTG in this context? never heard this acronym before
<ubuntu821> ok how to backup? lol im a noob
<ppf> copy all your data to some place not on your machine?
<TJ-> KlausedSource: USB On The Go (OTG) - the ability to have a port operate without a host controller, for direct connection of devices
<ubuntu821> the machine is remote
<ubuntu821> its a server i rent
<ppf> you have an admin to manage a machine you rent?
<ubuntu821> yea lol
<KlausedSource> TJ-, so what you are saying is i need to wait until they release a new kernel with OTG support for this port?
<lion> please can anyone help with my resoloution problem
<ubuntu821> anyways to backup data from a remote server?
<ppf> ftp?
<ppf> sftp?
<rosaecaeruleae> hi, what do I do to fix this?
<rosaecaeruleae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9939248/
<ubuntu821> wont let me connect
<mjayk> lion: just ask if someone can help they will
<ppf> i really can't tell what means of access you have to your machine
<TJ-> KlausedSource: I've found the Allwinner list of work-in-progress and committed, for Linux support. It shows that A80 USB support is still being developed and isn't ready yet. See http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PkhPXA7-FoUJ:linux-sunxi.org/Linux_mainlining_effort&client=ubuntu&hs=Bct&hl=en&gl=uk&strip=1
<ubuntu821> we used to have sftp till now
<lion> mjayk,  i did but no reply
<mjayk> lion: then no one must know how to help :) try again later maybe
<lion> hello i am having an issue with my 7 inch screen resoloution how do i set it so windows dont get cut off at the bottom please
<TJ-> KlausedSource: They link to an Linux-ARM-Kernel mailing list thread here: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-arm-kernel/2015-January/320258.html
<dannymichel> Where can i find pid files to delete?
<lion> mjayk,  any ideas
<ovidiu_calbajos> hello guys. do you know if the glibc6 has been updated for the openvz template?
<ppf> dannymichel: that really depends on the context
<mjayk> lion: no not really bar making sure you are running the correct res
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> when i want compile clips 6.3 i get this error
<rosaecaeruleae> would this work? sudo apt-add-key E6A17451DC058F40
<lion> mjayk,  800x480 its set at
<mahdi_ja> color.c:25:27: fatal error: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory
<mjayk> lion: is that the correct resolution
<lion> mjayk,  i wnt to add a new res to the list
<lion> mjayk,  yes but some windows it cuts the bottom buttons off like when i print stuff
<milamber> mahdi_ja: do you have libxt-dev installed?
<mahdi_ja> milamber, no
<dannymichel> ppf i can't run teamspeak as a user. it has to be run as root, and when i run it as a user, i get "ts3server.pid found, but no server running. Possibly your previously started server crashed"
<dannymichel> so i went here ppf http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/77142-ts3server-pid?p=401405#post401405 and it said something about deleting a pid file
<milamber> mahdi_ja: sudo apt-get install libxt-dev
<ppf> dannymichel: locate ts3server.pid
<lion> anyon know how i change my resoloution its running on ldxe
<dannymichel> yeah thats what I'm wondering ppf . where are the pid files
<KlausedSource> TJ-, great finds wow really nice. i think i got you hooked :S
<ppf> dannymichel: that was a terminal command :)
<fniepelt> dannymichel It's in the same dir you installed teamspeak3 in
<milamber> mahdi_ja: a useful tool in these situations is called apt-file, you can see what package a file is in. to install: sudo apt-get install apt-file, then: apt-file update, and then you can use it to search: apt-file search Intrinsic.h
<dannymichel> oh
<sjmikem> how can I track down why Xorg + gnome-desktop are using a consistent 60% CPU?
<sjmikem> running in a VBox guest VM
<fniepelt> dannymichel, is the teamspeak server really not running? I sometimes get that warning too, but the server starts up fine
<mahdi_ja> milamber, thank you
<dannymichel> yeah i tried to connect fniepelt
<milamber> mahdi_ja: no problem
<dannymichel> i install teamspeak in /home/teamspeak and the pid isn't there
<dannymichel> fniepelt http://pastebin.com/tVEDG2qP can't connect unless i sudo
<dannymichel> i changed permissions to /home/teamspeak to the 'teamspeak' user
<CharlesW1> hi
<fniepelt> dannymichel, have a look at the process list to make sure it really is not running. Can you also post the log file that is created?
<ppf> did you run locate?
<skinux> How do I completely remove Ruby 1.9? I think it's aptitude purge ruby?
<CharlesW1> Question: how can i capture packages that will be forwarded using tcpdump ?
<CharlesW1> tcpdump -i any '(host 192.168.1.52) and (not tcp port 22)'  only show connections to my router not to the default GW
<CharlesW1> thx
<dannymichel> fniepelt there is no teamspeak process running even though it says it started fine fniepelt
<dannymichel> fniepelt i will look to see if there is any log
<snkcld> i have ubuntu installed on my macbook pro retina.... but the resolution is incredibly high, and text is very similar
<TJ-> CharlesW1: assuming 192.168.1.52 is the gateway, drop that host match filter, or invert it to 'not host 192.168.1.52'
<dewdrop> Hi, does anyone know of an Ubuntu alternative to Netspeedmonitor tray icon like this: http://www.floriangilles.com/uploads/pics/netspeedmonitor_tooltip_new.png
<nearst> hi guys
<dannymichel> fniepelt ppf http://pastebin.com/Mx9jitmb
<Guest78880> Can anyone answer this ??!!
<Guest78880> http://askubuntu.com/questions/579270/unable-to-see-the-install-button-in-the-software-center
<questions> Hello, I'm trying to create an ad-hoc network on my laptop and connect to it with my beagleboard, but when i run sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid. I get SET failed. both computers are running ubuntu 14.04
<CharlesW1> TJ-: .52 is my desktop - .50 a bridge and .1 my GW
<CharlesW1> i will capture on the 192.168.1.50 bridge
<fniepelt> dannymichel, there is a server error in the log, but I can't see it because it is cut off in the paste bin....use cat instead of nano
<CharlesW1> TJ-: the plan was to capture all traffic from.52 except ssh traffic
<questions> (SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported)
<KingOfOOP> Can anyone ??
<KingOfOOP> Sorry .
<rosaecaeruleae> Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/apps/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden << how do I fix that?
<mjayk> questions: are you sure your device supports what you are trying to do
<KingOfOOP> This is the place : http://askubuntu.com/questions/579270/unable-to-see-the-install-button-in-the-software-center
<milamber> KingOfOOP: well if you are the same person asking the question, it looks like your sources.list file is borked
<dannymichel> fniepelt https://www.dropbox.com/s/v9cgcicp4u6fl8m/Screenshot%202015-01-29%2011.34.32.png?dl=0   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9939479/
<KingOfOOP> dannymichel: Yeah. I'm that guy.
<KingOfOOP> dannymichel: How to fix it ?
<milamber> KingOfOOP: try and remove that dl.google.com from your sources file and then try to update
<questions> mjayk: uhm, I got it from the university, I'm supposed to do some processing on the tiny computer and send it over to the laptop.
<KingOfOOP> questions: How ?
<KingOfOOP> @milamber
<TJ-> CharlesW1: "tcpdump -ni any  '(src host 192.168.1.52 and not tcp port ssh) and gateway 192.168.2.1' maybe?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: How ??!!!
<milamber> KingOfOOP: those are non-standard repos, how did you install them?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: What are they ?
<milamber> KingOfOOP: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: I created a new sources.list by a website , because it was destoryed before.
<milamber> KingOfOOP: what version of ubuntu?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: See : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9939575/
<KingOfOOP> milamber: 14.04 Long-Time Support (LTS)
<milamber> KingOfOOP: have you installed anything from this list or has it always been broken?
<TJ-> questions: Have you already set Ad-Hoc mode? Does the WiFi chipset require a firmware upload to function? If, so is a different firmware image required to support Ad-Hoc? Also, have you tried "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid mode Ad-Hoc" ?
<est31> hello, I'd like to make a debug build of a package, as the according debug symbols package only supplies the method name not the line. How can I do that in a nice dpkg manner?
<fniepelt> dannymichel sent you a link that can probably help you fix this
<KingOfOOP> milamber: No , in this question the Permul32  user gave me a way. And the way started this all... https://askubuntu.com/questions/576857/unable-to-download-wine-with-software-center-or-terminal
<TJ-> est31: Have you checked whether the debug symbols archive (ddeb) already contains that - usually added as a repository into apt's config ?
<dannymichel> fixed it with mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /dev/shm fniepelt
<dannymichel> thanks
<est31> TJ I have installed the -dbg package. ddeb? where to get it?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: this ---> these
<est31> ah sources.list
<KlausedSource> on ubuntu where do i find config.php for apache2?
<questions> TJ-: with mode Ad-Hoc, the connection seems to have been succesful, Thanks
<fniepelt> dannymichel, no problem. May I ask which distribution you are using? Haven't seen one that does not have a tmpfs under /dev/shm ...
<TJ-> est31: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/9939661/
<dannymichel> fniepelt CentOS but come here for help because there is never anyone in their channel
<xangua> dannymichel: please don't do that
<est31> TJ, how are the ddeb packages named?
<dannymichel> Also because I run Ubuntu locally
<dannymichel> this is the VPS i asked help for
<Pici> dannymichel: That doesn't mean that you can use our channel for help with another OS.  Use ##linux if for some reason the centos channels can't help you.
<skypce> una consulta
<skypce> tiempo atras recuerdo
<skypce> un modulo
<dannymichel> wasn't aware
<dannymichel> thanks
<skypce> para probar los estilos css
<skypce> h1 a h6
<skypce> tablas
<skypce> etc
<milamber> KingOfOOP: http://pastebin.com/ycYXcayY   that is my vanilla trusty sources.list file. try that and do: sudo apt-get update
<xangua> !es | skypce
<ubottu> skypce: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fniepelt> dannymichel, you may want to add an entry in your /etc/fstab for the tmpfs, so you won't have to use the command every time your machine reboots btw
<est31> TJ, Where is the archive signing key for the ddeb repo
<TJ-> est31: After addinf the repo entry, and doing "sudo apt-get update", you can install the symbols using the package-name followed by "-dbgsym". e.g: "bash-dbgsym"
<est31> ?
<milamber> KingOfOOP: and as for your first question about the 404 error, that is a server problem, not a local computer problem
<Byrin> Hello all, I am trying to upgrade an Ubuntu server from 8.04 and the existing page describing this process is not working. Could anyone help me with this?
<dannymichel> i did fniepelt thanks
<TJ-> est31: Hmmm, is it not signed by the main Ubuntu archive signing key?
<est31> no
<est31> NO_PUBKEY ECDCAD72428D7C01
<craprs> I ubuntu!
<craprs> Hi*
<xangua> !gpgerr | est31
<ubottu> est31: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ubuntu821> ppf its sftp
<TJ-> est31: See here for instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<est31> xangua: thanks
<crazyhead42> I'm trying to save a text file written in Nano to my desktop, but I don't think I'm navigating it correctly. It keeps saying "No Such File or Directory"
<milamber> !details | Byrin
<ubottu> Byrin: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<milamber> crazyhead42: do you need a copy on the desktop or do you want to move it?
<crazyhead42> I'm trying to make it for the first time.
<Caleb--> does anyone here use the xorg-edgers PPA?
<TJ-> Caleb--: Yes
<Caleb--> i'm thinking of trying it out since i'm having some shitty graphics performance on 14.10 with my intel IGPU
<xangua> !language | Caleb-- you did read the warning of the PPA right¿
<ubottu> Caleb-- you did read the warning of the PPA right¿: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Caleb--> yes i did
<milamber> crazyhead42: you have two options. option 1, Ctrl X to exit, do you want to save modified buffer, Y, then change the path to ~/Desktop/<filename>
<Aki__> Hi there, i've got a problem with a pc i bought recently, that runs ubuntu, anyone up to anwser some questions to a newbie in need?
<milamber> crazyhead42: option 2, before you start the file cd ~/Desktop
<xangua> Caleb--: good, then you know you are on your own
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | Aki__
<ubottu> Aki__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Caleb--> xangua, my options are limited here: 1) install 14.04 (can I do that easily when I already have 14.10 installed?)   2) try xorg-edgers  3) install 15.04 alpha2
<Aki__> Very well, i will keep that in mind
<milamber> crazyhead42: just for information the ~ means your home directory
<Aki__> Bought a pc online, had ubuntu preinstalled, former owner had a root password on it, doesn't know it anymore - what are my options?
<krux> boot from live cd chroot into the root partition and passwd
<BluesKaj> Caleb--, why xedgers , those ppas provide unstable drivers...roll your driver back to the recommended one on your OS
<crazyhead42> Yep. Apparently so does $ though. Also "home". Yiesh.
<Byrin> Sorry for the minimal details, here are details relating to updating from 8.04.
<Byrin> http://pastebin.com/nrWDjb40
<crazyhead42> Thanks, the ~ worked
<pragmaticenigma> Aki__, Ubuntu doesn't install with a root password by default. If you need root access to run a program, you prefix the command with the "sudo" command
<milamber> crazyhead42: $ typically means a variable in bash/on the command line, and the ~ is just an easier way as opposed to having to type /home/username every time
<Caleb--> BluesKaj, i'm using the regular intel driver that comes with the kernel
<BluesKaj> i915?
<Caleb--> yes
<Caleb--> i'm not the only one having these issues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1386721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1386721 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Graphics Slow After Upgrade 14.04 - 14.10" [High,Invalid]
<Caleb--> and mine is a clean install, btw
<mahdi_ja> milamber, i install libxt-dev but i gaet same error again
<milamber> mahdi_ja: you may have to rerun the ./configure step
<milamber> what are you trying to compile?
<est31> TJ, unfortunately there is no -dbgsym package for my desired package
<est31> note its universe
<milamber> mahdi_ja: and just for chagrins, what is the output of: sudo updatedb && locate Intrinsic.h
<codekipple_> I'm having an issue using the 'trusty' vagrant cloud image, here is the bug for it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1315501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315501 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "cloud-init does not use interfaces.d in trusty" [High,Confirmed]
<codekipple_> does anybody have any advice on a way around this? i was thinking i could make a change to the cloud image and re package it as a new local vagrant box. I'm just not sure what change to make.
<mahdi_ja> milamber, i rerun confgiure again
<mahdi_ja> milamber, /home/mahdi/AndroidSDK/docs/reference/android/renderscript/ScriptIntrinsic.html
<mahdi_ja> /home/mahdi/AndroidSDK/docs/reference/android/support/v8/renderscript/ScriptIntrinsic.html
<mahdi_ja> /home/mahdi/AnroidNDK/docs/Additional_library_docs/renderscript/classandroid_1_1RSC_1_1ScriptIntrinsic.html
<mahdi_ja> /opt/Qt5.4.0/5.4/Src/qtwebkit/Source/JavaScriptCore/runtime/Intrinsic.h
<mahdi_ja> /opt/Qt5.4.0-Android/5.4/Src/qtwebkit/Source/JavaScriptCore/runtime/Intrinsic.h
<mahdi_ja> /usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h
<giovanna> ciao
<milamber> mahdi_ja: ok, so the header is there under X11/Intrinsic.h, is it compiling now?
<mitt> ciao giovanna
<ki7rw> strange - after replacing my HDD with an SSD, i can't get nvidia-331 or nvidia-340 drivers to work -  booting to my old HDD in a USB enclosure nvidia-331 works - what's the difference? i tried re-installing ubuntu 14.04 onto the SSD and i still have the problem
<mahdi_ja> milamber, no
<Byrin> Can anyone help me upgrading from Ubuntu 8.04? http://pastebin.com/nrWDjb40
<milamber> mahdi_ja: is it the exact same error? can you pastebin it? and what software are you trying to compile?
<Expl01t> ,
<mahdi_ja> milamber, i want compile clips 3.6
<mr_snowf1ake> hey guys, i'm wondering about the issues around the license of ppa packages. am i legally allowed to distribute a .deb on a public ppa along with the .deb packages for our product? or do we have to have some script to add the ppa repositories and install instead?
<mahdi_ja> milamber, http://pastebin.com/VN72m0xa
<milamber> mahdi_ja: that is actually a different error, it it now looking for Command.h - i am not familiar with this clips package, but typically they will list somewhere a set of libraries needed to compile, you have to make sure you have them all.
<mahdi_ja> milamber, ok,thanks for your attention
<milamber> mahdi_ja: using that apt-file search command i gave you earlier, that header is located in libxaw7-dev
<milamber> mahdi_ja: so do: sudo apt-get install libxaw7-dev
<est31> TJ:  anyway thanks for help
<Caleb--> here goes... let's see what xorg-edgers does :)
<milamber> Byrin: did you try the official way? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Byrin> milamber yes, And I noted my errors in the pastebin
<aarobc> yay! work is getting me a system76 machine!
<milamber> Byrin: looked at the pastebin, it seems like you manually edited your sources.list, got 404 errors, then tried the cd and made no mention of it being the alternate cd
<zaggynl> anyone else currently unable to login to Skype?
<milamber> KingOfOOP: can you pastebin the result of sudo apt-get update
<zaggynl> "Skype can't connect"
<KingOfOOP> milamber: Ok.
<milamber> zaggynl: just tried it and got the same error, in the US
<zaggynl> thanks, good to know I'm not the only one milamber
<mahdi_ja> milamber, ok problem is solved .thank you very much
<milamber> mahdi_ja: no problem
<zaggynl> it does appear to be working on my phone though
<Byrin> milamber, I am not exactly sure what you are saying, but I downloaded the ISO from the address they provided on the LucidUpgrades page
<milamber> Byrin: did you try the network upgrade?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: http://pastebin.com/ULVHewNv
<Byrin> milamber: i did try that, but System/Administration/Software Sources does not exist for me
<milamber> Byrin: maybe I am misunderstanding what you are trying to do. are you trying to upgrade a desktop install or a server?
<KingOfOOP> milamber: Did you see the result ??!!
<Caleb--> BluesKaj, the upgrade didn't kill my computer.. yet. unity feels more responsive now, but that may be because i've just restarted.
<Byrin> milamber: I am trying to upgrade from 8.04 server to any currently supported ubuntu server distro
<milamber> Byrin: so you tried sudo apt-get update-manager-core>'
<milamber> ?*
<esde> ouch 8.04
<Byrin> milamber: yes, but apt-get anything is not working since the repositories are out of date
<BluesKaj> Caleb--, well, I don't run unity since I'm a kde guy and it runs fine on my laptop with the i915 driver with kubuntu 14.10
<Byrin> esde: yes ouch. school project though so not production xD
<esde> so backup and restore. but some stuff might need to be changed since that 8.04 distro is so stale
<milamber> KingOfOOP: try this: http://pastebin.com/p07krcSg
<trick2g> using ubuntu, how do i make files set to 0773 (rwxrwx-wx) not readable by a web server?
<esde> change the permissions
<Caleb--> BluesKaj, i see. btw, do you have issues with full-screen video (html5) in chrome? it hangs the whole process for me (with the old driver it forced me to restart lightdm, but now i simply killed chrome)
<trick2g> esde: ?
<milamber> Byrin: that is probably going to be the best option. any reason a backup/restore is not an option?
<esde> trick2g, change the permissions
<BluesKaj> Caleb--, hang on , let me check
<KingOfOOP> milamber: http://pastebin.com/Fupijp54
<petrol> erx
<pragmaticenigma> Byrin, you wwwwwwwould be best to back up everything on that server and install a fresh copy of Ubuntu server. there are too many differences between the two and you may end up with conflicting libraries
<ElysiumNet> NODATA? sounds like something screwy on google's side
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: does the computer happen to be behind a proxy or is it NATted?
<Byrin> So basically, we were given this machine in my computer security class, and we need to secure it. The method he gave us for updating was the pages I linked but they do not work. I am not completely sure I would be allowed to backup and restore a new machine
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: No.
<esde> Byrin, there is no securing 8.04 :P
<esde> short of locking it in a vault, in a pwoered down state :)
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: absolutely sure it's not a shared IP?
<Byrin> esde: hence trying to do a distro update. xD
<pragmaticenigma> Byrin, best way to secure that would be to unplug it and throw away the power cord ;-)
<Byrin> Yeah I know. But alas, this is what I must do. I am almost positive he did it on purpose to give us a hard time.
<ElysiumNet> assuming it's about the GPG error, just saw that url
<esde> Byrin, you're either very dense or poor at reading comprehension.An upgrade is not a good idea, at all
<esde> or your instructor is an idiot.
<milamber> KingOfOOP: do you have chrome/chromium?
<Byrin> esde: please do not insult me. This is what I was told to do, regardless of the facts. If this was a real scenario I would simply start from scratch.
<pragmaticenigma> Byrin, since this is for a class, I would suggest asking for help from the teacher, TAs or fellow classmates. They're going to be a much better resource to your assignment
<KingOfOOP> milamber: Yes , Google Chrome
<esde> Byrin, good luck! (but it won't work :) )
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: if you don't mind me asking, in what country is this machine?
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: a Forbidden one
<ElysiumNet> ah, china
<Manikanta> hello
<Manikanta> exit
<milamber> KingOfOOP: wget -q -O - http://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: the reason why I ask is because you might not be aware of a proxy or that it is being NATted. hence google denying you to connect to it since it tends to blacklist abusers
<ElysiumNet> milamber's wget should prove that
<ElysiumNet> milamber: wouldn't it be better to check if it's actually responding in the first place?
<ElysiumNet> rather than immediately try to add it as a key
<milamber> ElysiumNet: i thought if it wasn't responding it wouldn't indicate a gpg error
<ElysiumNet> milamber: better be safe than sorry, but I thought the | would pipe, at best an error from apt-key
<ElysiumNet> unfortunately I've always been getting the worst case scenario with these things
<milamber> ElysiumNet: truth
<milamber> KingOfOOP: try just the wget part, without the | or anything after it, if that works then do the sudo apt-key add
<Caleb--> where can i find great high-quality wallpapers?
<ElysiumNet> and check the contents of linux_signing_key.pub that's then on the filesystem
<KingOfOOP> milamber: The result of apt-key add :
<KingOfOOP> root@ArshiaAghaei:/var/lib/apt# sudo apt-key addgpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<codeberry> join #ovirt
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: you're behind a proxy
<ElysiumNet> or NATted/shared IP
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: How to get rid of that ?
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: Try to fetch the Release file manually; "wget -O - http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release"
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: What exactly it will do ?
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: Prove if you can get the file from Google: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940650/
<ElysiumNet> TJ-: I want to know if he can even ping dl.google.com in the first place, since I have a suspicion his IP is blacklisted
<ElysiumNet> or the proxy is blacklisting dl.google.com
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: It's possible that some transparent proxy in your country is intercepting the request and blocking it - hance the NODATA response
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: I see : http://pastebin.com/gVZBGb0Q
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: What is that mean ??
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: That looks correct, so you can reach it. So now you know the issue is with apt/gpg during the update command
<ElysiumNet> and what does http://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub return?
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: Are you asking me ?
<ElysiumNet> hm, this is odd...
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: "<ElysiumNet> and what does http://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub return?"
 * ElysiumNet kicks google
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: yes
<ElysiumNet> I just tried it on my server, I am getting the exact same issue
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: The "NODATA" usually happens due to a badly configured transparent proxy, that intercepts requests and instead of returning a status code of 404 (Page Not Found) returns a 200 (OK) but might send a document reporting a 404 error
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: For which URI? I tested the URIs also and get the correct responses
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: Let me show it.
<ElysiumNet> TJ-: this might actually be google's fault in this case. my US server connects to the same exact IP's and just times out
<ElysiumNet> http://dl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub
<ElysiumNet> Resolving dl.google.com (dl.google.com)... 173.194.112.167, 173.194.112.165, 173.194.112.174, ...
<ElysiumNet> it's just stuck once it's connected
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: KingOfOOP see http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940720/
<ElysiumNet> *same range
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: http://imgur.com/uKDlRbx
<ElysiumNet> okay, I nearly fell backwards
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: What can i do now ?
<ElysiumNet> wait, 2006?
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: What 2006 ?
<ElysiumNet> it says copyright 2006 right there
<ElysiumNet> nevermind, apparently google didn't update that either
<daftykins> hehe
<ElysiumNet> almost thought that was a telltale sign of a really badly configured proxy
<daftykins> KingOfOOP: i guess your country doesn't want you dealing with Google. whereabouts are you?
<KingOfOOP> daftykins: A forbidden one.
<daftykins> are you the Iranian from yesterday?
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: KingOfOOP. I can connect to that IP manually and get the file using telnet, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940791/
<linelevel> Hi, I'm a bit confused about secondary group permissions. I used `sudo chgrp -R mygroup mydir/` to assign a secondary group I made to a certain directory. Then I ran `sudo chmod -R 2770 mydir/`. Then finally I added myself to the new group with `sudo usermod -a -G mygroup myuser`.. but when I try to `cd` into mydir/, I get a Permission Denied error. Where did I go wrong?
<daftykins> KingOfOOP: i ask for my own education to help users in here in future.
<daftykins> linelevel: group changes usually require a logout + in or new terminal to be reflected i think
<daftykins> KingOfOOP: ah yes it is you. masquerading with a different nickname today i see :P
<ElysiumNet> TJ-: 404 from my US server
<Danielc1234> what is the best way to setup people to be able to SSH into our server, but set parameters to restrict them in where they can go and edit? Like to only allow them to access a certain folder w/its sub folders, etc. But be able to modify and save files in that Folder?
<KingOfOOP> daftykins: Who are you talking about ??
<ElysiumNet> locally it just works fine
<daftykins> Danielc1234: chroots
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: KingOfOOP OK, using IP 173.194.112.167 and telnet I get the file (/linux/linux_signing_key.pub)
<daftykins> KingOfOOP: you!
<KingOfOOP> daftykins: ???
<ElysiumNet> oh wait, missed a header
<ElysiumNet> hm... that works
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: HTTP/1.1 and Host: dl.google.com ?
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: What can i do ???
<ElysiumNet> TJ-: missed the Host header, it works now. but I can't wget it directly
<ElysiumNet> telnet works, wget just times out
 * ElysiumNet tries curl
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: Hmmm!
<ElysiumNet> curl works o.O
<ElysiumNet> and now does wget... must have been a maintenance window or something
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: Yes, it looked like a DNS issue
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: try again
<TJ-> ElysiumNet: It looks like dl.google.com is using DNS round-robin and geo-location to point to the nearest proxy
<KingOfOOP> ElysiumNet: Try what ???
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: updating?
<ElysiumNet> or any of the above wgets really
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: clear apt's /partial/ directory etc., and re-try the "apt-get update"
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: Where is this directory ?
<daftykins> you're going to need to dripfeed this one
<ElysiumNet> daftykins: it's an excuse to waste company time
<daftykins> :P
<stevenjc> hey can anyone point me in the right direction i want to understand the linux terminal
<daftykins> stevenjc: new user? there's a nice introductory course on edx.org
<ElysiumNet> stevenjc: from which OS do you come from?
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: You gave us this pastebin earlier where it shows you used commands to clear out any corrupted files from the apt directories: http://pastebin.com/Fupijp54
<stevenjc> im from windows
<linelevel> daftykins: Well that seems to have solved the problem.
<ElysiumNet> stevenjc: familiar with cmd.exe ?
<stevenjc> powershell
<stevenjc> tho im a computing noob
<stevenjc> sort off
<stevenjc> been here and there
<stevenjc> just wanna get to guru lvl
<daftykins> yeah, free course, edx.org gogo
<milamber> TJ-: i sent KingOfOOP those instructions
<TJ-> milamber: You did? Ahhh, and we go round in circles :)
<stevenjc> i understand moving around the terminal but i wanna learn bash scripting and getting used to commands
<TJ-> stevenjc: This may help: http://linuxcommand.org/
<pratik> Hi
<stevenjc> like i was goin to switch to arch ... couldnt get the dd thing right
<DJones> !terminal | stevenjc
<ubottu> stevenjc: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<daftykins> stevenjc: dd is pretty damn easy when it comes to such things ;)
<ElysiumNet> stevenjc: tab is your friend
<ElysiumNet> get used to hitting that button really often
<pratik> Hi is any 1 here?
<stevenjc> lol i open with ctrl alt t
<daftykins> pratik: you just came in and saw 3+ people talking, of course there is.
<milamber> stevenjc: for what it is worth i find that getting trying to do things and using the man page helps me actually remember things, for example: man dd
<Prezident> stevenjc: if you understand that you understand bash!
<Prezident> bash is probably one of the simpliest language togheter with tcl
<RagingBuddha> Hey boys & girls, on Saturday I'll receive my new laptop and I'll be running Windows next to Ubuntu (just for graphics programs). Can I use same USB drive to install Windows and Ubuntu from? Can the same drive be bootable for Windows & Ubuntu installation?
<stevenjc> im a gamer and i put pc's together
<Prezident> A good bash scripter is good on linux, its simple! :)
<ElysiumNet> Prezident: I found bash (any commandline scripting language, actually) to be more of an annoyance than a help
<milamber> !dualboot | RagingBuddha
<ubottu> RagingBuddha: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Prezident> Bash is good to understand if you wanna learn linux.
<Prezident> And vice versa.
<daftykins> RagingBuddha: yes if you use YUMI from pendrivelinux.com on Windows to load up both ISOs
<stevenjc> .. umm so can anyone tell me y ./configure is not inside my ubuntu
<pratik> Are you(those who are giving solutions here) from Canonical ltd. ?
<ElysiumNet> stevenjc: ./configure is for configuring a source package
<teward> pratik: this is a volunteer community support chat room
<daftykins> pratik: some, but not all. this is a volunteer channel
<stevenjc> i know and i tried configure this xchat client
<teward> pratik: while there may be canonical people around the MASSIVE majority is the community
<ElysiumNet> stevenjc: you mean you just did "./configure" in your xchat client?
<Prezident> stevenjc: huh
<Prezident> whats the problem?
<stevenjc> it said " no such file or directory"
<milamber> RagingBuddha: it seems that guide has not been updated . . . in a while. you also have to see what filesystem the laptop is using and whether or not it is using uefi. those things complicate the matter
<ElysiumNet> stevenjc: you need to execute that in the directory where the "configure" file resides
<TJ-> If you focus on bash specifically, also make sure you understand it is an extension of (d)(a)sh and therefore on some systems and in some circumstances bash-specific scripts will not work.
<stevenjc> im here now i just wanted to compile my first application for a pat on the back
<Prezident> stevenjc: in wich folder?
<RagingBuddha> daftykins & milamber thank you
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: Then ???
<daftykins> stevenjc: if the program is available in packages, compiling is doing it wrong
<pratik> I would like to congratulate you , you made me switch from Win7 to Ubuntu.You guys are amazing!! By the way I m software engineer.
<chucki> suggest me some channel
<stevenjc> /usr/local/src
<KingOfOOP> milamber: You guys mean i should retry those ??
<daftykins> chucki: for what?
<TJ-> stevenjc: "configure" is a script for the GNU autoconf and associated tools to configure a source code package correctly for the host system where it is to be built into binaries.
<stevenjc> man idk were to even put aplications who wanna teach me linux
<daftykins> !alis | chucki try this out then you can find channels for yourself
<ubottu> chucki try this out then you can find channels for yourself: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<chucki> anything
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: yes, retry and let us know the results
<TJ-> KingOfOOP: Yes; retry clearinf apt's cache as you showed in that pastebin, and try the "apt-get update" once more. It is possible the problem was a temporary one which has now been fixed.
<stevenjc> i wanna learn the linux bash then move on to c# and watever else available
 * TJ- must go - time to make dinner
<ElysiumNet> KingOfOOP: if it doesn't, I might have to ask to flush the DNS cache for just in case
<stevenjc> by the way im at the library reading the official ubuntu book ...
<pratik> @stevenjc , C# is copycat of Java
<pratik> Aweful language
<stevenjc> so if i learn c# il know java ?
<ElysiumNet> pratik: which one is the awful one?
<pratik> If u know java then u wil get c#
<pratik> c#
<lion123> which is support channel for freenode???????????
<pratik> is aweful
<ElysiumNet> eh, I tend to disagree on that
<lion123> ?
<ElysiumNet> it has some nasty C++ habbits, but overall it's pretty decent
<dtscode> lion123, #freenode
<daftykins> lion123: you'll be shocked, it's #freenode
<Prezident> lion123: please your behavior isnt ok, 1=? is ok. Try #freenode
<Solo456> Ubuntu 14.10 not vulnerable to GHOST? (eglibc / glibc) Did a search in the package manager and it doesn't seem to be so... Need confirmation
<lion123> cool
<lion123> thanks
<Prezident> Good.
<dtscode> c# is nice. its not c++, but its not bad, especiallly for a microsoft lang]
<daftykins> what an ass
<Prezident> Yes.
<Prezident> No swearing please.
<pratik> I wouldn't mind if you charged a little for Ubuntu like Win7,8
<ElysiumNet> pratik: you can pay for Ubuntu
<daftykins> pratik: this isn't a place for your comments, this is a support channel only.
<Prezident> Im not even an ubuntu user just helping out.
<ElysiumNet> in multiple ways. one is called "donating"
<pratik> sorry
<ElysiumNet> the other is hiring support directly from canonical
<Prezident> stevenjc: this is an ubuntu help channel, not talking about scripting language, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pratik> i thought noone now has a query so chatting a bit off topic
<daftykins> pratik: no, off topic chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> support only in here.
<ppf> "Colour0"="131,148,150"
<ppf> "Colour1"="147,161,161"
<ppf> "Colour2"="0,43,54"
<ppf> "Colour3"="7,54,66"
<ppf> "Colour4"="0,43,54"
<ppf> "Colour5"="238,232,213"
<daftykins> don't paste.
<Prezident> Ey man! Use pastebin for more then 5 lines.
<Prezident> lol
<ElysiumNet> something tells me he didn't prefix the list with 0's
<odessa> hello
<ppf> i'm so sorry, multiline textblock and middle mouse mix badly
<odessa> is this the same channel for the ubuntu device flash?
<odessa> or there's another one?
<daftykins> odessa: for what?
<daftykins> you don't make sense
<daftykins> you mean tablets and phones? #ubuntu-touch
<odessa> yup
<odessa> phones and tablets :)
<odessa> oh right thanks! :D
<ElysiumNet> ppf: thanks, didn't know that
<ElysiumNet> that helps some keyboard abuse
<ppf> hehe, happy to help
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9941242/
<EriC^^> KingOfOOP: you need to use a proxy
<KingOfOOP> EriC^^: you tried to give me a proxy before. but it didn't work
<EriC^^> KingOfOOP: it does
<KingOfOOP> EriC^^: Ok, can you give me that by private massage ???
<EriC^^> KingOfOOP: try sudo bash -c "http_proxy=http://164.77.196.76:80 apt-get update"
<KingOfOOP> EriC^^: The result is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9941358/
<porten> hello, i'm running into some issues when apt upgrading http://paste.ubuntu.com/9941357/
<porten> I can't seem to find anything online on how to resolve the issue
<EriC^^> KingOfOOP: ill brb
<basichash> How can I install gstreamer for 14.04?
<daftykins> !find gstreamer trusty
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-nice, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<croepha> Hello
<Codmadnesspro> Hi, I've installed google authenticator into ssh but since I've installed and tried to login with normal password it doesn't like it...
<basichash> daftykins: which one do I install?
<croepha> what is the least invasive way to add a dns server for a given domain name only in ubuntu 14.04 desktop?  ( basically the  equivilent of adding a —server= entry to dnsmasq)
<daftykins> basichash: no idea :) i would look that up, but since we can both google... that one i leave for you
<ProxyDoxy> Hi, do any of you know how I can do this in Ubuntu?
<ProxyDoxy> http://superuser.com/questions/398977/how-can-i-run-all-http-request-through-charles-web-debugging-proxy-including-c
<ax562> help
<ax562> I messed up my ubuntu 12.04 lts 64 bit gui
<ax562> it's gone
<ax562> I'm only able to login through terminal
<daftykins> what happens when you "sudo service lightdm start" ?
<ax562> me datfykins?
<daftykins> i'll give you one guess ;)
<ProxyDoxy> [question] Do any of you know how I can do this in Ubuntu? http://superuser.com/questions/398977/how-can-i-run-all-http-request-through-charles-web-debugging-proxy-including-c
<ax562> lol
<ax562> well now that I'm in irssi I cant even open up a new terminal
<ax562> this is it
<daftykins> ax562: sure you can, you have 6 TTYs from Alt+F1 through Alt+F6
<daftykins> !repeat | ProxyDoxy
<ax562> h
<ubottu> ProxyDoxy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ax562> ah
<ax562> ok
<ax562> let me try
<ProxyDoxy> I have searched the whole internet
<ax562> job is already runnning
<ax562> should I explain how I broke it?
<j2b> Hi, guys, regarding 14.04 Apache with default host. I have 000-default + several vhosts created, one of them - php app. When I open PHP app, it gets redirected to default site. Where could be a problem? PHP use .htaccess
<daftykins> ax562: yeah what did you do?
<ax562> i was tryihg to setup my build envirenmont to build android source
<bb> hi there is there a way to capture screenshot on ubuntu? thanks
<ax562> i was getting the necessary packages
<daftykins> bb: yeah, the print screen key
<daftykins> ax562: explain on one line please.
<ax562> but 1 of the packages wouldn't install because of gnome-service-center
<bb> is there be another way?daftykins
<ax562> sorry
<k1l> ax562: what means you gui doesnt work? do you see the login screen like before?
<ax562> k11 no
<daftykins> bb: why does there need to be another way? do you not have that key?
<k1l> ax562: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<bb> yes
<daftykins> bb: yes to what?
<daftykins> explain in full
<bb> i need antoher key
<mtien> hello, i need help installing a wifi pci card driver on ubuntu. already downloaded the driver but don't know how to proceed from there.
<ax562> ok so package depended on gnomeservice center.  So it wouldnt install without it.  So i did sudo apt-get install gnome-service center.  gnome-service-center installed then my gui went bonkers so I restarted.  After restart, I do not have gui anymore just a "user:" "password:" prompt, then it goes into terminal.
<k1l> ax562: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<daftykins> mtien: best way to start is to paste us the single line from 'lspci' that refers to what chipset the device is
<ax562> ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit
<ax562> I tried sudo apt-get remove gnome-service-center but nothing changed
<k1l> ax562: what happens when you login there and then do a "sudo lightdm start"
<ax562> then I tried reinstalling it..still nothing
<ax562> "Job is already running"
<heathn-irc> When I copy a very large folder form on HDD to another the file sizes on the second HDD are much larger than those on the first HDD.
<heathn-irc> I am using just cp, should I use rsync instead?
<heathn-irc> Both HDD's are ext4.
<k1l> ax562: press ctrl+alt+f7
<k1l> ax562: does it give you the loginscreen?
<heathn-irc> from one HDD*
<ax562> no
<ax562> error messages
<Codmadnesspro> Hi, I've installed google authenticator into ssh but since I've installed and tried to login with normal password it doesn't like it...
<k1l> ax562: the errors matter to find a solution
<ax562> fontconfig errors
<TJ-> heathn-irc: Is if the actual file sizes, or the blocks used? I can image a larger block size on the destination device causing that impression. Give us an example of the file sizes on source and destination
<ax562> I do not have a mouse functioon
<ax562> or select all etc
<ax562> I would have to type each line one by one
<ax562> /etc/fonts/conf.d errors
<heathn-irc> So for an entire folder the size is 47GB on one HDD and 96GB on the other.
<ax562> like 10 of them
<heathn-irc> TJ-,  ^
<ax562> what is gnome-control-center?
<ax562> that is what broke everything
<k1l> ax562: that sounds very strange. what did you install there?
<TJ-> heathn-irc: But are individual file sizes showing as different? That looks to me like different block sizes on the 2 file-systems, if individual file sizes are the saem
<ax562> sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<BlackVenom> Evening
<BlackVenom> Does anyone know what the wildcard is in lftp?
<BlackVenom> if I use
<k1l> ax562: no. the other ones you installed
<BlackVenom> get *
<ax562> that was it
<BlackVenom> it doesn't recognise the command
<k1l> ax562: install "pastebinit" package
<ax562> I was installing packages so I can build source code
<ax562> one of them wouldn't install because of dependencies
<ax562> the dependency was gnome-control-center
<ax562> so I installed that, then BOOM!
<heathn-irc> TJ-, block size on both HDD's is 4096
<k1l> ax562: then please "pastebinit /var/apt/history.log" and show the url in here
<TJ-> ax562: The Ubuntu installation was Ubuntu with GTK/Gnome? I ask since if it was, gnome-control-center would, I think, already be installed.
<mtien> daftys, still there?
<k1l> ax562: yes, maybe some of that you were installing already broke your system
<daftykins> mtien: yes
<ax562> k11 done
<ax562> pastebinit
<ax562> I doubt it k11
<heathn-irc> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942003/
<mtien> ok. i did some command on the terminal and found that the wifi pci card is rt5390  and i proceeded to download the driver from their website.
<ax562> I'm 99% sure it was gnome-service-center
<k1l> ax562: it doesnt matter if you doubt
<mreverywhere> i seem to be having the exact oposite problem from most people with touch screen vs mouse input. my touchscreen works perfectly while my touchpad does not do anything. my touchpad is mouse0 while my touchscreen is mouse1. is there a way to disable the touch screen and make the touchpad the default?
<KingOfOOP> TJ-: Do you have any idea for the problem ? i waited for EriC^^ but he has quit.
<k1l> ax562: we need to get to know what is wrong. not what you want to be wrong
<ax562> it does if we don't want to waste time
<mtien> now i'm at a loss as to how to proceed from here.
<ax562> k11 now what?
<heathn-irc> also TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942006/
<k1l> <k1l> ax562: then please "pastebinit /var/apt/history.log" and show the url in here
<ax562> k
<TJ-> heathn-irc: How about on the file-systems themselves, though (dump2fs -h <device>) ?
<heathn-irc> TJ-, I did that for you in http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942006/
<TJ-> heathn-irc: I suspect you have symlinks or hardlinks in the source, that have caused duplication across file systems or directories
<Pici> 70
<mtien> dafty, still there?
<ax562> k11: unable to read
<heathn-irc> TJ-, that is possible, would rsync be better to copy sym links then?
<daftykins> mtien: yes same as last time, either ask a question or stop highlighting me.
<k1l> "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<ki7rw> web browsing can be annoying - some browsers work on any site while some only work with html5 and some only work with flash
<k1l> sorry missed the "log" in there
<TJ-> heathn-irc: That, or the correct options to 'cp', such as '--one-file-system', '--symbolic-link', etc.
<heathn-irc> TJ-, thank you, I will look into this.
<mtien> my question is how to install the driver for the wireless pci card for the laptop.
<daftykins> mtien: yeah did you ever paste the "lspci" line for it?
<mtien> the model # is rt5390.
<arnoud> hello: when I call: ~ df -h   my main harddisk /dev/sda1  shows 100%  use: /dev/sda1 911G  867G     0 100%  | When I remove some big files (10gb) the used G goes down but the Use% stays at 100% Having a full harddisk gives problems with logging in and updating... Is there something I can do about this?
<ax562> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942024
<ax562> k11: ^
<daftykins> mtien: would be better to show the full line please
<mtien> ok. i'm on a different computer though.
<TJ-> heathn-irc: The other thing that may cause it is copying of 'sparse' files, if you don't use '--spase=always' - see 'man cp' for more
<mtien> will try.
<ax562> k11 remember I do not have mouse pointer function
<ax562> I might make typos :(
<ax562> I'll try my best though
<TJ-> ax562: THe problem was not installing it, but *removing* it! "apt-get remove gnome-control-center" caused other core packages to be removed
<ki7rw> and why is it that nvidia-331 driver worked ok with my HDD and then when i replaced it with a SSD the driver no longer works - same ubuntu distro and version
<daftykins> ki7rw: that makes zero sense :)
<ki7rw> daftykins, agreed
<daftykins> i think you did something wrong there
<k1l> ax562: while installing the gnome-control-center it removed unity and ubuntu desktop
<ax562> TJ- when I installed it my gui went bonkers
<multiv> oh, i see life. Hey guys.
<k1l> ax562: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ki7rw> daftykins, i tried re-installing on the SSD and still no-go
<ax562> ok
<dao> hi
<daftykins> ki7rw: well you're referring to the past presumably, not something you're actually working on now, today?
<TJ-> ax562: Doesn't surprise me. You previously removed the desktop files but whilst in memory they continue working, but installing g.c.c would cause a gui restart and the files has gone by then so it fails
<multiv> any chance that someone here knows how to program and would be willing to help me? >.>
<ki7rw> google search shows that others have the same issue with the driver but it makes no sense why it worked with the HDD and not on the SSD
<ki7rw> daftykins, i'm still trying to find a solution
<daftykins> ki7rw: so are you typing from this SSD install now?
<TJ-> ki7rw: At which point, specifically, does it fail? During DKMS package build of the nvidia driver, during the kernel insmod at boot, or when the GUI tries to load the drivers?
<ax562> k11: cannot install...depends on unity
<mtien> daftykins: here it is: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<mtien> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mtien> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<mtien> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<mtien> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<mtien> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
 * ki7rw is working on a variety of issues - why can't this stuff just be a "slam-dunk"?
<daftykins> mtien: only wanted one line, as i stated twice :P
<ax562> k11: unity cannot install either depends on a bunch of stuff
<EriC^^> KingOfOOP: still there?
<daftykins> ki7rw: it is for everyone else i help in here :)
<ki7rw> daftykins, yes, i'm using the SSD drive right now
<daftykins> ki7rw: so what are you running with, nouveau?
<ki7rw> yes
<mtien> sorry, so i got the driver for rt5390. how do i proceed from here?
<ax562> linux can be so frustrating at times :(
<ki7rw> screen resolution is only 1280x768
<daftykins> mtien: i would still prefer to see the full *single* device line
<k1l> ax562: try to install unity
<ax562> k11 I did
<ax562> k11 it depends on a lot of stuff
<k1l> ax562: do you have 3rd party repos or PPAs enabled?
<ax562> this is how I got into this mess in the first place.dependencies.
<ax562> I believe so
 * ki7rw is still trying to get skype installed and trying to figure out why he can't import the database from keepassx to keepass2
<mtien> you mean this:  02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<ax562> I've added them manually
<ax562> when needed
<daftykins> mtien: yep that's the bit, thanks
<k1l> ax562: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ax562> ok
<daftykins> mtien: so presumably you have booted your OS several times with this card in and you don't see an interface for e.g. "wlan0" from "ip a" typed into the terminal?
<porten> hello, i'm having trouble with the package manager and unable to upgrade packages, can anyone provide some insight into what might be the problem/fix?
<bekks> porten: Which kind of "trouble"?
<mtien> i didn't type the following. i just know that wifi didn't work.
<ax562> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942148
<ax562> k11: ^
<porten> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<porten>  files list for package 'libedit2:amd64' is not a regular file
<mtien> do you want me to type wlan0?
<daftykins> ki7rw: listing every issue at once is not going to get you very far in here. focus on one at once :P there's no point trying to setup the rest if you trip at graphics drivers
<porten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9941357/
<mtien> in the terminal?
<porten> bekks, libedit2 is causing it to throw up on me
<multiv> any bored programmers around? (sorry for repeat);
<porten> bekks, both apt-get upgrade and dpkg
<daftykins> mtien: no, "ip a" and type my nickname using tab complete at the start of every line so i know you're talking to me
<ki7rw> i know, i know
<bekks> porten: your package management system is missing files.
<k1l> ax562: oh well. you added a saucy repo. that broke your system
<multiv> probably should mention, lang: java, level: pretty much beginner/low intermmediate.
<ki7rw> it just mystifies me as to why there are so many issues to fix
<mtien> ip a daftykins ok.
<ax562> saucy?
<mtien> sorry
<KingOfOOP> EriC^^: Yeah
<ax562> k11
<porten> bekks, ok, how do i go about fixing that?
 * ki7rw has never got dovecot to work also
<k1l> ax562: saucy is ubuntu 13.10. see your last line in your sources.list
<k1l> ax562: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bekks> porten: you need to reinstall the packages mentioned in the warnings.
<k1l> ax562: so you mixed 12.04 and 13.10 packages that depency isses made a mess and now your system is ruined.
<porten> bekks, sudo apt-get install -f <package>?
<TJ-> ax562: I notice one of the packages removed is "6.8.2+13.10.20131003-0ubuntu1" which is from the EOL *unsupported* 13.10. You'd need to modify the apt sources files to fetch the replacement packages from "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com" rather than "http://archive.ubuntu.com"
<bekks> porten: you could try that, yes.
<ax562> is there any way to fix?
<porten> bekks, i get that same warning for all packages in that list when i try installing them
<porten> and it stops/exits
<ax562> TJ-: ^
<ax562> k11: ^
<k1l> TJ-: he mixed precise and saucy repos in his sources.list
<ax562> TJ-: I'm on 12.04 lts 64bit
<daftykins> precise = 12.04, saucy = 13.10 ;)
<k1l> ax562: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<TJ-> ax562: k1l Yeah, it looks a mess! You might be able to remove all the GUI-related packages (xorg, lightdm, unity, gnome, etc), correct the apt sources list, and then reinstall "ubuntu-desktop"
<ax562> ubuntu 12.04.05 lts
<bekks> porten: try: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<ax562> k11 ^
<bekks> porten: If that doesnt work, try purging that package before.
<TJ-> ax562: You may be able to use the apt history.log to create a list of the packages from 13.10 that need removing
<mtien> ip a daftykins any suggestions?
<k1l> ax562: ok. now do a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the last line in that file that contains "saucy". then save and exit
<ax562> ok
<k1l> ax562: after that"sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<porten> bekks, purge or reinstall doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942241/
<daftykins> mtien: suggestions? i asked you to run that command and see what interface names you see, you've not done it yet :)
<bekks> porten: You are using the wrong package name,
<bekks> porten: Use the packages mentioned on lines 28-34 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/9941357/
<ax562> k11 done
<k1l> k1l> ax562: after that"sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ax562> k11 I do not want to upgrade
<porten> bekks, lol, purge, reinstall, install, doesn't work for the other packages also
<ax562> I want to stay on 12.04 lts
<k1l> ax562: that is not a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade
<porten> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942283/
<ax562> k11 what OS versioon will I be on if I run upgrade?
<porten> bekks, it just keeps complaining about libedit2 and finishing
<k1l> ax562: its just for making the packages onto the last 12.04 base.
<k1l> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bekks> porten: It doesnt complain about libedit2 at all.
<ax562> ok
<k1l> ax562: see that^
<bekks> porten: It complains that the package file list is completely ruined.
<ax562> wo
<mtien> ok, dafty, it's here: 3: wlan1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000
<mtien>     link/ether ec:55:f9:7c:ea:81 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<bekks> porten: Did you have a power outage or something lately?
<ax562> what was the upgrade command again
<Xeago_> I'm trying to create a chroot for sbuild with sbuild-createchroot for trusty, it is searching for debfoster in main but that exists in universe
<ax562> k11 ^
<Xeago_> How does one build a trusty chroot?
<k1l> k1l> ax562: after that"sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<porten> bekks, I don't think so, i just booted up today and the gui package manager was failing
<porten> bekks, and so i tried running via command line and was getting this error
<daftykins> mtien: so it looks like that should already be working, is this normal ubuntu? do you not see wireless networks from the top right hand network manager icon?
<ax562> k11: done
<bekks> porten: I'd try to reboot from a live cd and run a full fsck (fsck -f) on all filesystems.
<mtien> dafty, i see the icon but it's greyed out.
<k1l> ax562: sudo apt-get purge gnome-control-center
<porten> bekks, ok
<ax562> k11: done
<mtien> i wouldn't give me the option of choosing the wifi router in the network.
<daftykins> mtien: right click on it and see if enable wifi / enable networking is unticked
<mtien> ok.
<daftykins> mtien: also what version is this? did it work from the live session?
<porten> bekks, if i'm using disk encryption will i need to do anything special?
<k1l> ax562: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bekks> porten: Of course. You need to decrypt your filesystems.
<chizhik> i'm using now
<mtien> i enabled wifi, however wifi network is still greyed out. it's 14.04 i believe.
<daftykins> mtien: restart
<mtien> i did not try live session.
<mtien> ok.
<ax562> ubuntu desktop depends on gnome-control-center xorg and unity
<EriC^^> KingofOPP still there?
<ax562> k1l: ^
<Caleb--> does anyone know how to enable 2.1 speaker mode?
<chizhik> porten, I have decrypted boot partition, and must type password at start
<chizhik> sorry for bad English
<k1l> ax562: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit"
<ax562> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942377
<ax562> k1l ^
<k1l> ax562: well, there still seems to be a lot of 13.10 packages in your system which are now blocking. but i dont have the time now to help any further
<ax562> ok thanks for the help
<ax562> k1l can I run the 12.04 lts cd to repair?
<ax562> or reinstall?
<mtien> dafty, still greyed out.
<ax562> k1l basically what would be the least time consuming/easiest way to get back on my feet?
<mtien> maybe just reinstall everything.
<daftykins> mtien: that won't necessarily do much, what kind of machine is it? desktop?
<k1l> ax562: backup your data with a live cd/usb. then make a clean reinstall and write 100000 times on the board, that you will never ever mix repos again :)
<mtien> hp pavilion
<mtien> lap top.
<ax562> k1l lmao OK
<needsJavaHelp>  I have a problem with an algorithm I am trying to implement in Java. anyone willing to give it a look? I'm assuming it's a logic error.
<daftykins> mtien: can you carry it to your router and update it over the wired network connection?
<mtien> yes.
<ax562> well Ill be back..thanks to all!
<skrite> how do i change my dns server? resolve.conf says what i put there will be overwritten. This is a server, so no network manager
<Codmadnesspro> Hi, I've installed google authenticator into ssh but since I've installed and tried to login with normal password it doesn't like it...
<Codmadnesspro> ._,
<mtien> i ran the update earlier today. i think i might have installed something wonky because when i boot up, i get some kind of system error. possibly some kind of ppa stuff .
<mtien> actually, i attempted to follow the direction to install the driver but it didn't work.
<TJ-> skrite: Network Manager can still be used on servers - it doesn't require a GUI (that's the nm-applet part). However, if the system isn't ising NM then the network config will be in "/etc/network/interfaces{.d/*}" and you can set the "dns-nameservers" there
<daftykins> mtien: ok you didn't say that earlier, you said you downloaded it and were about to try.
<mtien> dafty, right.  it appears the ubuntu help forum was a bit dated. i tried their method but it was posted a few years ago.
<mtien> then i just went to the manufacturer's website and downloaded stuff directly instead.
<daftykins> mtien: alright well yeah, it's tough to know what state the system is in now. since it's fresh, you might as well start over
<daftykins> mtien: this time pick 'try' from the boot menu and see if wifi works from the live session
<mtien> right now, i want to install the driver from scratch.
<mtien> dafty, if it doesn't?
<mtien> it seems that the particular pci card is problematic with ubuntu. it's not plug and play. you need to follow up with separate installation.
<daftykins> possibly, but you can cross that bridge when you come to it
<Lisac196> hi
<Lisac196> i need some help
<daftykins> !ask | Lisac196
<ubottu> Lisac196: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lisac196> i think that i have broken grub
<Lisac196> how can i fix him
<mtien> i also read that i need to blacklist some drivers from the one installed because it'd conflict with each other.
<EriC^^> Lisac196: why do you say that?
<phylock> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mtien> since i'm not conversant using the terminal, it's daunting.
<Lisac196> i have broken grub. i have dual boot and when starting it gone to grub rescue. how can i fix that
<EriC^^> Lisac196: do you have a live usb?
<Lisac196> yes
<Lisac196> i mount
<EriC^^> Lisac196: ok, are you in it right now?
<Lisac196> sory i have live cd
<Lisac196> yes
<EriC^^> doesn't matter
<Lisac196> say what to do
<EriC^^> Lisac196: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Lisac196> i cant write | on terminal :S
<EriC^^> Lisac196: it should be above Enter
<Lisac196> is this to comands sudo apt-get and sudo parted or in same line?
<EriC^^> Lisac196: one command
<thumpba> i installed kvm and qemu-kvm but i am missing kvm-img, shouldnt that be apart of the pkgs i installed?
<Josh> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu... Any idea why my mouse clicks aren't registering inside any applications?
<Lisac196> i did it
<EriC^^> Lisac196: did it give you a link?
<Lisac196> yes
<EriC^^> Lisac196: paste it here
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942658/
<EriC^^> Lisac196: type sudo lsblk -f | pastebinit
<Guest94184> Hey guys, just installed Ubuntu... Any idea why my mouse clicks aren't registering inside any applications?
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942700/
<EriC^^> Lisac196: your disks aren't showing up
<Lisac196> what to do?
<EriC^^> Lisac196: type pastebinit /proc/partitions
<Trudko> Hi guys I want to create symlink for multiple files at once and I use this http://pastie.org/9872214 my question is if there is better way and if not do I have to cd into the folder with the files?
<Lisac196> not found
<EriC^^> Lisac196: what happened before the problem started?
<Lisac196> i don't know it is laptop from my daughter she is 11 years
<EriC^^> Lisac196: try to restart the live cd
<Lisac196> ok
<Lisac196> before that i have grub rescue and when i restart without live cd it said that there is no proper boot device
<Lisac196> is that say something to You?
<TJ-> Lisac196: It sounds as if the laptop's hard disk drive may have been damaged - either some file systems/partitions deleted, or even physical damage preventing it being read correctly
<TJ-> Lisac196: Could the laptop have been dropped or knocked, or otherwise treated violently?
<Lisac196> i don't know :S
<Lisac196> i can try to install edubuntu again or even windows
<TJ-> Lisac196: Try: "pastebinit <(sudo cat /var/log/kern.log)"
<Lisac196> i'm restarting live cd
<EriC^^> Lisac196: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit , the run the command TJ- gave you
<EriC^^> *then
<Lisac196> ok
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9942910/
<TJ-> Lisac196: Looks as if the hard disk may have failed, one of the SATA devices shows "ata1: reset failed, giving up"
<Lisac196> what to do?
<twixzor> hu
<twixzor> hi
<TJ-> Lisac196: First: check if the hard disk has simply become unplugged. Open the disk drive bay, remove and reinsert the drive. Try again. If no improvement the hard drive is likely damaged. Second: remove the hard drive and have it tested on another system in case it is the disk controller on the laptop that is at fault, rather than the hard disk
<Lisac196> ok
<Entropy1410> hi! i would like to install amd omega driver (14.12) on ubuntu 14.10, it says glibc version 2.2 or 2.3 should be installed before installing the driver, but ldd --version says glibc 2.19 is used
<daftykins> Entropy1410: then you're out of luck
<EriC^^> Lisac196: try sudo parted -l again, do you see more stuff?
<Entropy1410> but here http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalystOmegaLINReleaseNotes.aspx it even lists ubuntu 14.10 as supported
<daftykins> Entropy1410: is your install up to date?
<Entropy1410> as in apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade? yes
<Lisac196> i'm restarted laptop and i see in boot order in bios i can see only dvd lika only boot device
<Lisac196> i'm going to open laptop to plug again hard disk
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> Lisac196: make sure you remove the battery.
<ghhofstetter> hey guys, i had some problems yesterday, but fixed them by giving up and reinstalling ubuntu... while setting everything up, i want to know what driver for my nvidia 560M should I choose? (casual gamer but still want quality)  my options (in additional drivers) are as follows:  Xorg.X server(selected) ,  nvidia binary (both tested nd not), and nvidia legacy binary
<Lisac196> daftykins: tnx for advice
<daftykins> !info glibc
<ubottu> Package glibc does not exist in utopic
<ghhofstetter> EriC^^: i just gave up yesterday, didnt have anything real important, just a couple gigs of music, thanks for the help though
<daftykins> Entropy1410: hmm, nope i can't see any options. use an older driver and wait for 15.04 maybe
<EriC^^> ghhofstetter: sorry, i dont recall your nick, were you using a different one?
<Entropy1410> daftykins: thanks for looking at it
<Entropy1410> i think i might just try
<TJ-> !info eglibc
<ubottu> Package eglibc does not exist in utopic
<Entropy1410> the uninstaller should work
<daftykins> Entropy1410: yeah if you haven't tried the RUN file, may as well give it a go.
<Entropy1410> :D
<daftykins> it won't get that far
<ghhofstetter> EriC^^: now on my freshly installed ubuntu, xchat chose my username from this comp instead of my tablet
<EriC^^> ghhofstetter: oh ok, what was your nick?
<ghhofstetter> grady
<EriC^^> oh ok
<TJ-> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-10ubuntu2.2 (utopic), package size 3933 kB, installed size 9292 kB
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah it would seem AMD are developing in the future again, they really ought to put that time machine away
<TJ-> daftykins: In the past, you mean :)
<daftykins> nah their docs refer to 2.20
<Entropy1410> the .run installer tries to generate a package specifically for Ubuntu/utopic now and has not thrown any errors yet
<TJ-> daftykins: Where-abouts? the system requirements say "glibc version 2.2 or 2.3"
<daftykins> TJ-: yeah i thought that meant 2.19 above is too old
<j_t> If I installed kernel 3.5 on precise, and rebooted. Though I want to go back to the original 3.2 with the latest minor upgrade. How can I easily tell grub to switch to 3.2 on a reboot?
<TJ-> No, 2.2 was ages ago
<daftykins> wait what? version numbers go down? :>
<TJ-> 2.2 < 2.19
<daftykins> oooooooh it's that nasty version numbering trickery again
<TJ-> daftykins: These aren't decimals, they're version numbers: MAJOR . MINOR
 * TJ- grins
<daftykins> *nod* thanks for the tip
<daftykins> wow, that is a really irritating way to handle things
<daftykins> Entropy1410: so i guess you're alright after all! :)
<daftykins> we both fell for the same trick
<Entropy1410> it spit out four .deb packages
<daftykins> sorry for spreading my own ignorance
<Entropy1410> dpkg -i *.deb right?
<j_t> I don't want to go into the grub menu manualliy
<daftykins> yep
<Entropy1410> thanks :)
<daftykins> j_t: why not? installing an unsupported 3.5 is a terrible idea
<j_t> daftykins: It's not unsupported, it's part of the ubuntu repository
<Entropy1410> ah well
<daftykins> j_t: incorrect, only 3.2 and 3.13 are supported with precise
<j_t> daftykins: Well 3.5 are in the ubuntu repos
<daftykins> please see hardware enablement stack pages for more.
<Entropy1410> dpkg -i *.deb spits out a dependency error between fglrx-core and libopencl1
<k1l> j_t: even things that were in the repos can loos support.
<daftykins> j_t: yeah that doesn't make it supported.
<j_t> daftykins: ok, so help me go back to 3.2
<j_t> heh
<daftykins> i don't know your situation
<daftykins> i only saw your crazy plan :)
<j_t> daftykins: I'll tell you my situation. I have 3.5 installed now and runnining. I want to reboot into the latest 3.2, then not use 3.5 anymore and uninstall it.
<daftykins> uninstall 3.5 now and reboot
<daftykins> simples
<j_t> I don't want to manually edit the grub config if I can avoid it. or go into grub. I'd like to hit some command if possible.
<j_t> daftykins: uninstall my running kernel?
<daftykins> yeah, apt-get remove <3.5 kernel>
<k1l> j_t: see this picture for the kernel support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Release+Schedule.png
<daftykins> correct.
<j_t> That sounds crazy
<j_t> It's in memory
<daftykins> no it's fine
<Entropy1410> does this seem like a bad idea? http://askubuntu.com/questions/540780/14-10-wine-and-fglrx-conflict
<j_t> really?
<mreverywhere> anybody know of a way to disable a touchscreen and use my touchpad as my only mouse? cirrently my touchpad does not do anything when i try to use it but my touchscreen works perfectly
<k1l> j_t: you want to remove the 3.5 kernel remove the kernel package for that specific kernel
<feword> hi
<feword> hi all
<feword> you are help me?
<feword> you are help me?
<Lisac196> EriC^^: say what to do i replugged hard. In BIOS i can see hard
<TJ-> !ask feword
<TJ-> !ask | feword
<ubottu> feword: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<feword> how to disable the ipp (cops)?
<Jordan_U> j_t: You've been given some options that all seem reasonable to me. 1: Reboot and choose the 3.2 kernel at the grub menu, then uninstall 3.5 (this seems most reasonable to me) 2: Edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub to point to the 3.2 kernel, then run "sudo update-grub", reboot, uninstall 3.5, then change GRUB_DEFAULT again so that you continue getting new kernel updates (clunky, but reasonable) 3: Uninstall the ...
<Jordan_U> ... package for your running kernel and reboot (this should be fine as long as you don't need to load any new kernel modules before rebooting, which you shouldn't). The kernel and all loaded modules are only read from disk once, when they're initally loaded. From then on they just stay in memory.  I can't think of any other reasonable options, so I think you'll just have to choose between those 3.
<Entropy1410> well it looks like it worked to install the fglrx driver, wish me luck im rebooting now :)
<holms> what's the status with systemd in ubuntu?
<j_t> Jordan_U: yea, it worked.
<EriC^^> Lisac196: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<j_t> I didn't realize you could uninstall your running kernel
<k1l> holms: target is 16.04
<EriC^^> Lisac196: then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<backboxxfsdf> Hello
<werner__herzog> Hi
<ghhofstetter> i had to DC really quick, if someone responded to my question sorry, but in the additional drivers section, what driver should I use? legacy? open source? this extra nouveaw driver?
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943291
<apes> Bienvenidos!
<holms> k1l: and installing it - is impossible/
<holms> ?
<k1l> ghhofstetter: depends on the video card you got and the ubuntu you use
<holms> starting with init.d would be fine for me
<k1l> holms: its in the work of transition. ubuntu used upastart so far
<ghhofstetter> k1L: I have a nvidia 560M (yes it is a notebook, but graphics re not integrated) and i am running 14.04 x64
<holms> seems to be 15.04
<holms> also expectingto have systemd
<Agrajag-_> g'day, i'm trying to install ubuntu server 14.04.1 however during the install it halts on the dbus package. when i switch to the syslog tail console, i can see it's telling me about a configuration file change with the standard Y/D/N/I options - but not in the installer gui - so it's not getting past that. any workarounds?
<k1l> ghhofstetter: does it offer a nvidia prop. driver ?
<k1l> holms: its already in the repos. but 16.04 is the target to become the standard init.
<holms> oh ok
<ghhofstetter> k1l: yes it does, one is legacy the other is not.... difference between the two?
<EriC^^> Lisac196: you typed "type", run the command sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Lisac196> sory :D
<EriC^^> no worries :D
<k1l> ghhofstetter: with newer cards i would go with the nvidia-331
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943356
<EriC^^> Lisac196: try sudo lsblk -f | pastebinit
<Entropy1410> it works!!! :)
<EriC^^> Lisac196: it still doesn't show but there's an error this time
<k1l> ghhofstetter: legacy might be nvidia-173.
<k1l> ghhofstetter: look at the numbers mentioned there.
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943379
<ghhofstetter> k1l: ok! the legacy one is 304 not 173
<k1l> ghhofstetter: so i would choose the higher number there. should be 331
<ghhofstetter> ok! ill get back to you when i test it
<ghhofstetter> thanks
<EriC^^> Lisac196: let's see if they will mount, try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<holms> k1l: any chance installing it from apt-get? in 14.10 at least?
<holms> 14.04 would be prefered :)
<Lisac196> can't read superblock
<k1l> holms: i would not expect a working systemd so far. debian and ubuntu both need a lot of work for the transition. there might be a 14.04 backport when around 16.04 the systemd is standard.
<EriC^^> Lisac196: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<k1l> holms: there were systemd packages for 14.10 iirc, but i would not think of using that everyday stable wise
<Lisac196> can't read superblock
<holms> iirc?
<holms> i just need systemd, i'll write config my self
<holms> currently i've got it done for celery
<apes> holms: There is a lot of config you would need to rewrite
<holms> oh
<EriC^^> Lisac196: you should probably check the hard disk's condition, sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a | pastebinit
<holms> apes: i can't use systemd, near upstart and supervisord?
<holms> or*
<apes> holms: If you want to use systemd, you would be a lot better off using CentOS instead
<apes> holms: You could use multiple init systems, if you really want to use SystemD on Ubuntu
<holms> yeap
<holms> that's what i'm asking :D
<apes> Make SystemD a subprocess of Upstart, and have it manage stuff under it
<apes> systemd
<holms> would be good for me in current situation
<apes> I keep capitalizing it for some reason
<holms> unless it's possible to upgrade from 14.10 to 16.10
<k1l> holms: so far they rewrote logind to work with upstart etc. they are transitioning the init to systemd but that needs time and work. the target is 16.04. i would not think of a running systemd in 14.10 and for 14.04 only a backport when systemd is stable in 16.04
<Codmadnesspro> Hi, I've installed google authenticator into ssh but since I've installed and tried to login with normal password it doesn't like it...
<k1l> holms: why do you need systemd?
<holms> because i have a configuration for few services
<Jordan_U> holms: Why do you need systemd? Why do you need Ubuntu? What are your end goals?
<holms> which i've spend 20+ hours to automate
<apes> If you want to run systemd under upstart, you might be better off using uselessd, since that removes a lot of the non-init system parts of systemd
<holms> and seems to be prod machine is in ubuntu 14.04
<holms> (misscommunication you know..)
<k1l> holms: so you want to invest 200+ hours in getting a running systemd in ubuntu 14.04?
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943463/
<holms> k1l: running systemd under init.d
<apes> k1l: Probably more like 2000
<holms> like supervisor.d works now for example
<holms> :)
<EriC^^> Lisac196: try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<apes> holms: Is there a solid reason why you cannot use CentOS instead of Ubuntu?
<holms> apes: because we have shit load of stuff running in there
<apes> Is it not portable to CentOS?
<holms> 100% sure in centos, i'll have 200+ hours to fix stuff to make it work
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943474
<holms> celery, django, virtualenv, firewalls and etc
<holms> (everything is automated with ansible)
<Jordan_U> holms: A better phrasing for what you want to do is that you want to "start some services with systemd while running upstart as PID1", which sounds like more work than either getting things working with a systemd based distro or converting to upstart scripts.
<apes> You might be able to find an Ubuntu based distro that has already started using systemd
<k1l> holms: for the start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<holms> Jordan_U: i thought it can be simple as installing supservisor.d , launching it with init.d (which is automatically done anyway) and just adding supervisord config for my service would do the work
<EriC^^> Lisac196: i dont know much about your problem ( others probably do though )
<holms> k1l: thanks
<Lisac196> EriC^^: anybody else can help?
<Lisac196> or I must format hard
<EriC^^> daftykins: TJ- ?
<Jordan_U> holms: Does supervisord use the same configuration format as systemd?
<daftykins> EriC^^: sorry haven't been paying attention, what's up?
<holms> Jordan_U: it's very simmilar
<holms> Jordan_U: i just starting standalone service with tons of arguments and global vars
<holms> i've ported this to systemd + changed configuration drastically (appeared to be celery wasn't daemonized)
<Lisac196> EriC^^: will you explain or i must paste something?
<holms> getting to upstart, is waste of client money in here )) upgrading 14.10 to 15.10 would be probably more simple
<Jordan_U> holms: If you can transition to using supervisord then that should work fine with upstart. supervisord appears to have no relation to systemd.
<EriC^^> Lisac196: daftykins his hard disk wasn't showing up, so he plugged it back in, and now sudo parted -l saysError: /dev/sda: unrecognised disk label , the output of smartctl -a is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943474/
<Jordan_U> holms: For discussion of 15.04 and later please join #ubuntu+1 .
<holms> k
<daftykins> EriC^^: oh dear, no option to check the disk in another machine i take it?
<EriC^^> Lisac196: can you check it in another machine?
<Lisac196> not now
<Lisac196> i will tomorow
<Lisac196> or some day after tomorrow
<Lisac196> thanks for everything
<TJ-> Lisac196: The fact you're got the drive talking to the operating system might be a good sign
<Jordan_U> holms: Please join #ubuntu+1 :)
<TJ-> Lisac196: Can you do this again for us? "pastebinit <(sudo cat /var/log/kern.log)"
<Lisac196> i hear now some sounds from it (i think from it)
<TJ-> Lisac196: sounds could be a bad thing, especially if they're grinding/knocking sounds
<Lisac196> i'm doing sudo cat
<Lisac196> i put | pastebinit is this ok? because it is working something, but i can't see
<cromagi> does ubuntu 14.04 lts 32 bit have any problems with wireless wifi cards not working?
<k1l> cromagi: depends on the wifi hardware
<cromagi> Mine is not working at all
<TJ-> Lisac196: If you issue the command I gave you inside the double quotation marks, pastebinit should give you a URL you can give us to view the contents of the log file
<k1l> cromagi: details matter
<Lisac196> yes i know that but it works and works :S
<cromagi> i have a Broadcom corporation:wmP54GS v1.1 802.llg wireless -G PCI adapter
<cromagi> And I cannot get it to work
<cromagi> I have ran updates on my pc
<Lisac196> ok sory wrong comand :D
<TJ-> Lisac196: pastebinit might be sit quiet for a while if there is no network connection, or a poor one.
<daftykins> Lisac196: if you hear repetitive sounds from the hard disk, it's probably faulty
<cromagi> I have also been to additional drivers
<TJ-> cromagi: What does "lspci -nn | grep WMP54" report?
<Lisac196> day something like ti tiii tiiiii                        ti tiii tiiiiiii                         ti tiii tiiiiiii                         ti tiii tiiiiiii  ......
<Lisac196> daftykins: ^^
<TJ-> Lisac196: haha! best description of a drive I've seen in a long time
<daftykins> yeah that's a very very bad sign
<TJ-> Lisac196: Looks like the drive has failed.
<Lisac196> i think so
<evilrob> I'm trying to do a remote install of 14.04 via the curses based installer.  I'm trying to configure root as a md raid device.  I don't think this installer will actually let me do that.
<Lisac196> and kern is so long or something because it is working and working
<cromagi> how do i get that weird vertical dash?
<Lisac196> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943652
<crazyhead42> Pipe? |?
<cromagi> yes
<crazyhead42> It's on the \ key, right above the enter
<crazyhead42> on my keyboard anyway.
<cromagi> |
<cromagi> ok
<crazyhead42> What is the directory which holds other users directory? (I know it's called "home" but I don't know how to navigate to there
<Pici> crazyhead42: /home/
<crazyhead42> Also, how do I do the setup for new users the first time?
<TJ-> Lisac196: Definitely a failed disk. The kern.log is full of disk read errors
<Lisac196> ok
<Pici> crazyhead42: from the console?
<Lisac196> i'm going to format him if i can do that or new disk
<Lisac196> thanks for all
<crazyhead42> Prefferably from the shell
<TJ-> Lisac196: The disk has failed, can't read nor write to it. Replacement is the only option
<Pici> crazyhead42: adduser someusername
<Lisac196> ok
<Pici> crazyhead42: then answer the prompts.
<Lisac196> tnx
<Lisac196> by
<crazyhead42> It's already an existing user
<crazyhead42> But their user directory isn't set up for some reason
<Pici> crazyhead42: Did you use useradd instead of adduser?
<crazyhead42> It only has examples.desktop in it
<crazyhead42> maybe... I don't know...
<crazyhead42> No. I used adduser
<Pici> crazyhead42: Just copy the contents of /etc/skel/  into their home filder then.
<ghhofstetter> k1l: I am back after trying both proprietary drivers, i cant get them to work the steam app i try to open says could not required openGL enrty point "glGetError"
<Pici> crazyhead42: and set the ownership recursively to them.
<ghhofstetter> "could not find**"
<crazyhead42> Can I have the coppy command?
<NegativeFlare> crazyhead42: cp
<crazyhead42> frell, cd /etc/skell didn't navigate
<Pici> crazyhead42: Is there a reason why you don't think that the user wasn't setup properly?
<crazyhead42> wait, so I type that into the user with the exampes.desktop?
<crazyhead42> And I don't think it set up propperly because the directories in my home are not in the other user's home.
<crazyhead42> Frell... I'm out of time. Have to go - my next class doesn't have wifi I can use to access the IRC. Thanks for what you gave me already!
<Pici> crazyhead42: I'm not sure those are setup until they login for the first time into the desktop...
<Pici> I don't have them on my server installs.
<r_await> Lisac196 :  I know he left, but maybe the rest of you are interested.  With HDDs I like to check Current_Pending_Sector Offline_Uncorrectable Reallocated_Sector_Ct first when looking at smartctl.  Example: sudo smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda|egrep 'Current_Pending_Sector|Offline_Uncorrectable|Reallocated_Sector_Ct'.  If any of the values are above 5 and you haven't seen any issues, start monitoring this drive and think about moving 
<j_t> Can I do 'apt-get install linux-image' on trusty? I know I can do it on precise, I'm getting errors from trusty though.
<Ben64> j_t: pastebin errors
<TJ-> j_t: To identify the actual binary package names, use "apt-cache search --names-only linux-image"
<j_t> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1bb5f40c89a6a4c600bf
<Ben64> j_t: that gives you the answer right there
<Ben64> j_t: what are you trying to accomplish
<j_t> Ben64: I want to setup puppet to ensure latest on the linux-image. for precise this works fine. for trusty I'm getting this.
<j_t> Ben64: I basically want to stay in the major kernel supported by the distribution, but go to the latest minor version of that kernel.
<j_t> for precise, apt-get install linux-image accomplishes this I believe
<Ben64> j_t: you can accomplish that with a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<j_t> Ben64: I only want to upgrade linux-image. that will upgrade all kinds of things, java, apache, etc etc. and that could cause problems
<Ben64> it could cause more problems to not upgrade everything
<k1l> j_t: linux-image will install the standard kernel and headers, yes
<TJ-> j_t: I think "apt-get install linux-image-generic" will do it, if you're using the -generic branch of kernels
<k1l> j_t: ubuntu will not increase the program versions on a LTS. so there is no reason to not install the updates.
<user3> \exit
<user3> \quit
<j_t> hmm, odd.
<j_t> ok
<j_t> so for precise it's linux-image and for trusty it's linux-image-generic?
<k1l> j_t: you are having a high risk to have vulnerable services running.
<k1l> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.75.89 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<j_t> k1l: Well I'm not saying we don't upgrade the security packages.
<j_t> but dist-upgrade upgrades everything
<k1l> j_t: you just said it
<k1l> j_t: dist-upgrade is not a 14.04 to 14.10 upgrade
<j_t> there are non-security package upgrades as well from dist-upgrade;
<j_t> yes, I know
<k1l> but for a new kernel you need dist-upgrade. since it installs a new kernel package.
<Jordan_U> j_t: Bug fixes are not likely to cause regressions, and may prevent you from hitting a bug you just don't know can affect you yet.
<Klo> hello
<j_t> k1l: no, I can do apt-get install linux-image-generic and that gets me the new kernel. without dist-upgrade.
<Ben64> j_t: you're solving a problem that doesn't exist, and in the process, likely creating many more
<k1l> j_t: yes. but do you really look after every package that is installed and track down the vulnerabilities?
<SpNg> when using start-stop-daemon to daemonize a process the binds to a privledged port and using —chuid, how is start-stop-daemon allowing the process to bind to the privledged port with the user is not a super user?
<k1l> j_t: we have lots of people in here afraid of updates and they are thinking they can keep their sevices secure themselves. but in reality they cant. ubuntu (and other distros) got a whole security team working on that fulltime. why not use that service?
<djmitche> I think I have a bug in apt, but I want to look with gdb first.  So, I need debug symbols.  But there's no 'apt-dbg' package.  How can I get debug symbols?
<k1l> j_t: but enough of that from my side. its your decision. i am just saying ubuntu got a working solution already for that
<TJ-> j_t: To restrict an upgrade to security, you can for example do "apt-get --target-release trusty-security dist-upgrade"
<TJ-> j_t: comparing the --target-release with a regular dist-upgrade, I see the regular upgrade suggests more packages
<xcyclist> Anyone know of a deobfuscation command line utility for javascript?
<TJ-> djmitche: You need "apt-dbgsym" from the ddeb repository
<TJ-> djmitche: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<djmitche> ok, thanks
<Klo> hello
<Klo> !list
<ubottu> Klo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<j_t> Is there a libc metapackage for trusty and precise that has the same name?
<j_t> libc-bin?
<Ben64> j_t: you're really making things more difficult than it needs to be
<strtok> is there an efficient way (e.g. not using aliases) to bind a large range of IPs to an interface given a range (e.g. 1-128) or cidr?
<TJ-> strtok: something like " IFACE="eth0"; SUBNET="192.168.1"; CIDR="24"; for d in  {128..140}; do echo ip addr add ${SUBNET}.$d/${CIDR} dev $IFACE; done " ?
<jalazmi> dear all
<jalazmi> need a help with siege stress test
<jalazmi> anyone could help m
<jalazmi> me
<david_> jalazmi, tell us your problem maybe someone can help
<nik_> can anyone tell me where to get "sycoca4" from? apparently its a KDE config thing
<jalazmi> david, when ever i run siege command it keep giving me connection refused
<jalazmi> [error] socket: -191035648 connection refused.: Connection refused
<huinews> anyone know a forum or irc channel for discussions regarding fountain, the open screenplayformat?
<david_> jalazmi, what's the full command you are using
<jalazmi> siege MyTargetHost
<jalazmi> david,  siege MyTargetHost
<david_> jalazmi, add -v and pastebin the output
<david_> jalazmi, is the site hosted in the cloud or locally
<krux__> I'm having trouble with cups...I recently added a printer via localhost:631 and now it won't let me delete and install a new one
<jalazmi> in cloud
<erkules> Does ubuntu 14.10 changed how to configure systemd? I would expect the default target as a link to /etc/systemd/systemd/default.target. But nothing like this in 14.10
<krux__> It complains about me being unauthorized and requiring root priv
<david_> huinews, couldn't find any channels on freenode relating to fountain
<Jordan_U> erkules: Ubuntu 14.10 still uses upstart.
<erkules> Jordan_U: Ok so systemd is used like in 14.04 then. thx
<k1l> erkules: target for systemd as standard is 16.04. from 15.04 on you can install it.
<jalazmi> david, HTTP/1.1 200   0.03 secs:     217 bytes ==> GET  /
<huinews> Thanks david_ im on cell at the moment so its hard to do a broader search
<huinews> #trelby
<huinews> Sorry
<OerHeks>  i would run: siege -c5 -d5 -r5 -v http://www.mywebsite.com/  # 5 users, 5 sec delay and run 5 times
<codekipple> I'm having some trouble with ubuntu based servers and the official cloud images used for vagrant. Is there anyone around that might be able to help?
<codekipple> i think it's to do with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1315501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315501 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "cloud-init does not use interfaces.d in trusty" [High,Confirmed]
<jalazmi> OerHeks, why you run it like this?
<david_> jalazmi, to simuate mutliple users for stress testing
<O_OniGiri> hi there, i am having problems with notify-send, it doesn't disappear unless I click on it, can someone help me? (using xubuntu)
<jshanab> I am having trouble with the lubuntu liveusb. it boots great but where is the install icon?
<jshanab> Whoa. backstp here. Installed image would not boot so I made a liveUSB. When it booted I assumed it was the liveUSB but it switched over to the HD image which will not boot on it's own. WASSUP
<TJ-> jshanab: installed the boot loader to the removable device?
<ghhofstetter_> hello everybody, I am playing dota 2 on ubuntu, my fixed my graphics so everything works, but now I find my ping is unusually high, i dont know how to make sure its ubuntu or something else, i go onto ookla with a ping of 10 and 25 mb/s
<jshanab> Only if the installer provided did that. which would be stupid. I'll check the grub.conf
<bekks> ghhofstetter_: A ping of 10ms is perfectly ok in the internet :)
<ghhofstetter_> bekks: ookla is a speed test site, i get 10 ms there, but in dota 2 i get over 1000 when hosting on the west coast
<bekks> ghhofstetter_: The ping to ookla is a n issue of the entire connection from your pc to that specific server.
<Corvette> Trying to install ubuntu via live USB. ubi-language fails and ubi-partman fails. Bad install media?
<Josh1053> Can anyone help? Mouse works to click on taskbar, etc, but doesn't work in apps (lmb & rmb don't work)
<k1l_> _3o3___10: could you please reduce the clients and join/parting in here?
<O_OniGiri> hi there, i am having problems with notify-send, it doesn't disappear unless I click on it, can someone help me? (using xubuntu)
<ttgg> teamviewer sucks but I can't use nomachine or vnc here T_T
<ttgg> Teamviewer for Ubuntu? = Teamviewer with a Wine layer and no way to actually sign into a Teamviewer account because it freezes when trying to login
<Jordan_U> Corvette: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<ttgg> Does anyone have a good teamviewer alternative for ubuntu that's NOT vnc or no machine?
<OerHeks> O_OniGiri,   -t, --expire-time=TIME > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/notify-send.1.html
<O_OniGiri> OerHeks: I know, but how do I edit it for the volume indicator?
<O_OniGiri> If I adjust the volume, the volume indicator (which I think is done by using notify-send) doesn't disappear unless I click on it
<david_> ttgg, doesn't landscape offer remote desktop sessions
<Corvette> Jordan_U I'm going to first try making a new disk
<fry_> How do I search a files out of a set of directories and sub directories for a particular phrase, using terminal?
<ttgg> david, what's landscape?
<ttgg> nvm, installing package now
<bekks> fry_: grep -r :)
<Bashing-om> Corvette: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck ??
<fry_> bekks: grep -r "phrase"?
<david_> ttgg, https://landscape.canonical.com/
<david_> ttgg, http://askubuntu.com/questions/549809/how-do-i-install-landscape-for-personal-use
<bekks> fry_: No, grep -r "phrase" "starthere", e.g. grep -r "mytext" *.txt
<david_> ttgg, "You can manage machines remotely from anywhere you can access a web browser. "
<fry_> bekks: I have used a better solution in the past. I don't necessarily know what the types of the files will be.
<NegativeFlare> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ttgg> Yeah, but what's this bs where it's not a free utility?
<bekks> fry_: So which solution did you use then?
<david_> ttgg, check the other link....
<fry_> bekks: searching. I'll let you know when I find it
<david_> ttgg, nevermind, don't like your attitude
<ttgg> oh david, is this just for accessing on the same network?
<ttgg> I need to be able to hit this thing from another city
<david_> ttgg, READ
<fry_> bekks: grep -r "phrase" /directory/of/files
<fry_> bekks: grep -r "phrase" /directory/of/files/*
<fry_> I'm not sure the * matters though
<bekks> fry_: Which is the same as I just told you :)
<fry_> Well, you told me to search using a particular file type. I didn't remember grep and was unsure of whether or not it was required.
<fry_> At any rate, thank you for your help and taking the time to reply
<fry_> haha
<david_> ttgg, rather than skimming the first page and asking questions
<bekks> fry_: I told you an example.
<OerHeks> O_OniGiri, Open the "Settings Editor" (Alt+F2 and type: xfce4-settings-editor) and look for xfce4-notifyd and see if you can edit
<NegativeFlare> hmph
<NegativeFlare> I see a lot of clones
<O_OniGiri> OerHeks: Thanks :D
<O_OniGiri> OerHeks: That fixed it for me, thanks a lot :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<Corvette> Bashing-om, good call. Found three errors in installation media. I'm reflashing it now.
<Josh1503> Any ideas how to stop Ubuntu targetting inactive windows with the mouse?
<Bashing-om> Corvette: :) Just covering the bases .
<ttgg> I read both pages and some additional material as well. Landscape is not going to be a solution that will work for me. Thank you for suggesting it though.
<Corvette> With a 120GB SSD and 500GB HDD, is one like to notice a difference in speed going from MBR to GPT?
<Jordan_U> Corvette: There is no speed difference between msdos and GPT disk labels.
<ttgg> I'm using "borrowed" server space on a corporate network that blocks all of the ports and traffic types I need to make VNC and/or No Machine work. Teamviewer does allow me to connect to the server remotely, but I can't sign into my Teamviewer account because they don't actually support Linux, they just support Wine.
<Josh1503> Seriously guys someone people help T.T
<Corvette> Jordan_U, then the advantage is only in GPT's ability to handle larger disks?
<ttgg> Josh, I'm not sure what you mean about targetting inactive windows with the mouse
<Jordan_U> Corvette: That and not having to worry about primary vs extended vs logical partitions.
<david_> ttgg, you can run vnc over http
<ttgg> Alright, now you have my attention. That's probably what I'll be doing then. Thanks.
<Corvette> Jordan_U, when installing Windows or Ubuntu, such partitions should be primary correct?
<Josh1503> ttgg: When I open a window, for example, the first on boot this time was Firefox, all of my mouse click will be directed to that window, even if I open something over it
<ttgg> That sounds like a bug and not a feature. :<
<Josh1503> It's happened every time I've re-installed Ubuntu :L
<ttgg> Are you using any special type of mouse? Bluetooth? Multi-button? PS/2? USB?
<whoever> Hi all, I am on 14 and do not see a ppe for k9copy, is thre one that works ?
<dataf3l> Hello everybody
<ttgg> Do you install anything else aside from Ubuntu?
<ttgg> Which Ubuntu version are you installing?
<Josh1503> Multi-button USB: The R.A.T. 5 Gaming mouse
<Jordan_U> Corvette: Ubuntu can have any of its partitions be primary or logical, it doesn't matter. I think that Windows' System Partition needs to be primary, but I'm not sure. If you're dual booting with Windows note that Windows can't boot from GPT on BIOS based systems (Ubuntu can).
<Josh1503> And no, just Ubuntu installed, 14.04.1
<ttgg> Josh just a brief search it looks like you're not the only person experiencing issues with this mouse and various distros. It doesn't seem to play well with xorg or something.
<Josh1503> God damnit
<Josh1503> I can't even afford another mouse rn T.T
<Josh1503> The student life is reeeaaallll
<ttgg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185080
<ttgg> Did you already attempt that?
<Josh1503> Oh nah
<Josh1503> I hadn't found anything relating to my situation tbh haha
<Josh1503> Will do, one sec
<ttgg> It looks like that mouse just needed a manual remap in the xorg config. Best of luck to you sir.
<codekipple> success! got my problem sorted... i think
<Josh1503> I tried the command given in terminal and it's coming back as 'Command not found' :P
<vilgot> hi
<ttgg> I got you, found a better solution at launchpad.
<bekks> ttgg: which one, if you mind to share?
<TJ-> Josh1503: post #2 here seems to show a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2099208
<Josh1503> Will check it out, thanks!
<TJ-> Josh1503: which simply means to create that as a file and write it to "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-rat5.conf"
<budg> can you still order ubuntu cd's
<ttgg> I'll sell you Ubuntu CD's as long as you don't tell Canonical I did it
<ttgg> ;p
<budg> they used to send them for free
<k1l_> budg: not in the way they used to back then
<TJ-> Josh1503: You can do that from a terminal with: "sudo wget -O /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-rat5.conf https://iam.tj/projects/misc/rat5.conf" (I've put the file on my server for you to make it easy). The restart the GUI by log-out and log-in
<Josh1503> I would but I'm stuck in nano atm x'D
<ttgg> control + x
<TJ-> Josh1503: Ctrl+Alt+T to get a Terminal I think
<ttgg> ctrl + x will at least get him out of nano
<Josh1503> Yeah I'm back into terminal :P
#ubuntu 2015-01-30
<aeon-ltd> lubuntu is supported here, but does lubuntu development run perfectly in sync with ubuntu? so when core changes are made to ubuntu, the changes are then applied to lubuntu?
<Bambi24>  Never Pay for Porn ever again. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<k1l_> aeon-ltd: tehy share the same package base.
<aeon-ltd> k1l_: ok so the base, all updates are pulled from the same servers as ubuntu stock?
<k1l_> aeon-ltd: yes. its just that the lubuntu team cares about the lubunut related packages. but they are on the ubuntu servers, too
<k1l_> aeon-ltd: install lubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu and you get a lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> k1l_: thank you for answering, it has been very helpful
<jshanab_> I just installed lubuntu on a Zotac zbox 1750 but I am having boot issues. I have to go into the bios and set to UEFI, let it fail then set back to legacy then save and reboot to get it to start up. Really crazy. It comes up to a black screen with flashing underscore. Are there some drivers I need? It is the zotac, a samsung SSD and it has an Intel iris pro 5200
<C0n510u5n355> hello
<ingsantiago> any tips on a good irc client for ubuntu?
<k1l_> hexchat
<k1l_> or the classic: irssi for cli
<jshanab_> Funny. I always come back to chatzilla
<ingsantiago> thanks
<C0n510u5n355> I find xchat is good.
<k1l_> hexchat is the new xchat
<Bashing-om> ingsantiago: irssi : http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html <- getting started .
<jshanab_> xchat looks just like chatzilla, except it locks the input window to exactly 1 line.
<C0n510u5n355> Has anyone here found a way to get iTunes working on Wine? Last time I checked ( I admit it has been awhile) the iTunes that could be used was version 7. Are any of the newer versions supported?
<cromagi> this is really starting to tick me off will someone give me a solution PLEASEE
<j_t> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b5c6aabab819b66d5e96 .. any reason when I try to apt-get remove a few kernels, that it asks me to _install_ a new kernel?
<cromagi> bye bye ubuntu
<cromagi> Cant even use wireless adapters on desktops
<cromagi> Tsk Tsk Tsk
<j_t> cromagi: bye!
<k1l_> j_t: because you marked the quantal backports kernel to be installed somewhere
<Jordan_U> cromagi: You have to explain your problem before anyone can give you a solution, and also remember three things: 1: It's possible that nobody in the channel knows how to help you and 2: You are not entitled to free support, we are volunteers. 3: We don't care if you decide not to use Ubuntu. Use what makes you happy.
<cromagi> i explained it two hours ago and have been waiting ever since
<cromagi> And cant find anything on google
<k1l_> j_t: The following extra packages will be installed: linux-image-3.5.0-54-generic linux-image-generic-lts-quantal      << that
<k1l_> j_t: remove that lts quantal backports meta package you installed. that carries the 3.5 kernels
<Jordan_U> cromagi: Many people that are currently in the channel weren't here two hours ago. Please try explaining your problem in detail again.
<FuriousFred> Anyone is tired and want a stream to watch in the background? Please follow if you enojy watching: http://hitbox.tv )
<aeon-ltd> ...
<j_t> k1l_: Thanks for the help!
<EriC^> holy bots
<EriC^> O.o
<maximedev> Hi guys
<maximedev> I'm using a proxy with apt
<maximedev> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://apt.mycompany.com:3142";
<maximedev> this is what I have in my apt.conf
<EriC^> !ops | Leelahs_Corpse keeps asking me to do his mom in PM
<ubottu> Leelahs_Corpse keeps asking me to do his mom in PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<maximedev> the thing is that I can't apt-get https apt sources
<maximedev> I get a 403 forbidden
<maximedev> if I remove my proxy, it works great
<TJ-> maximedev: You possibly need "Acquire::https::Proxy" too
<TJ-> maximedev: see "man apt.conf" and the "http/https" sub-sections
<maximedev> Acquire::https::Proxy "http://apt.mycompany.com:3142"; ?
<maximedev> I did check before coming here :)
<k1l_> EriC^: if it doesnt stop you might want to report to #freenode staff, too.
<EriC^> k1l_: ty :)
<maximedev> I just tried Acquire::https::Proxy "http://apt.mycompany.com:3142";  and it doesn't work either
<VicKeller> Hey I fucked up my operating system really badly and am at the mercy of anyone who can help
<TJ-> maximedev: So the proxy doesn't support HTTPS
<maximedev> I'm using apt-cacher
<maximedev> for caching apt packages
<TJ-> maximedev: Are you trying to install a paid-for ubuntu 'app' ?
<maximedev> I'm trying to install docker :)
<TJ-> maximedev: I use apt-cacher-ng without issues for https. You need to check on where the 403 originates - the proxy requiring authentication, or pass-through from the destination
<maximedev> I'll check that
<Jordan_U> VicKeller: Please explain your exact situation in detail, and without swearing.
<maximedev> thanks :)
<Corvette> Using lm-sensors, what is the risk of writing to I2C/SMBus?
<Corvette> What can break as a result?
<TJ-> Corvette: You could confuse some device on a bus, but it's very rare
<Corvette> TJ would it be permanent damage?
<TJ-> Corvette: I'd very much doubt it!
<Corvette> TJ it found some kind of IO chip sensor but I have to add it to /etc/modules myself and I'm not really sure for what benefit. Probably nothing that I need to monitor
<daftykins> VicKeller: are you actually going to explain your problem, then? :)
<pantato> does anybody offhand have a complete list of the cards supported by atis proprietary drivers?
<daftykins> well, what is your card?
<pantato> rv730 hd 4650
<daftykins> i can tell you that the HD 4000 generation and below are unsupported
<daftykins> yeah, so you can't use it
<pantato> :(
<daftykins> best to stay on radeon
<pantato> is there software i can get to atleast fix the overscan on my tv? xrandr isnt working
<VicKeller> My exact situation: Installed synaptic process manager which caused some sort of update error. Against my better judgement given my concern over the update error i proceeded to delete cached package files and residual config uninstalled packages. I then typed " rm -f ~/.cache/thumbnails/normal/*" into the command promt terminal which i was led to believe would clear the thumbnail cache. l then installed dcomf-tools and opened d
<daftykins> pantato: if you look really carefully it's likely a TV settings option
<VicKeller> Now other than the grub and the ubuntu safe mode menu nothing will work
<pantato> ok ill try that. tv is pretty old though
<daftykins> VicKeller: you were cut off at "dconf-tools and opened d..."
<VicKeller> Darn it
<daftykins> so basically you're saying the GUI doesn't work?
<VicKeller> I installed dcomf tools
<VicKeller> Opened dcomf-editor
<daftykins> dconf.
<daftykins> N.
<VicKeller> Tried to use dcomf-editor to edit thumbnail cache settings
<VicKeller> Sorry dconf i am typing on my phone
<daftykins> so you can't log into a working GUI, is that it?
<VicKeller> Yep
<daftykins> standard ubuntu with unity?
<Loshki> Corvette: fwiw, I've run lm-sensors on every mobo I've ever owned, and never had a problem. The chip sensor presumably supplies one or more of the readings to the "sensor" command, so at worst you'll miss some readings.
<VicKeller> Yes
<daftykins> VicKeller: does a guest session work?
<VicKeller> Not sure im just stuck in a grub menu
<celexi> vickeller have you tried booting in text mode, adding a user or enabling guest mode ?
<daftykins> VicKeller: can you not boot normally, then hit ctrl+alt+F1 to get a console session?
<celexi> or that if it works
<daftykins> VicKeller: a pic of what happens when you boot up normally would be good
<VicKeller> Daftykins hold up a second
<sireebob> I think I need a fresh perspective on where to start in figuring this out. Ubuntu 14.04: mysql has been crashing about once a day. I have no idea how to even figure out *why*...
<TJ-> sireebob: You've looked at the logs in "/var/log/mysql/" ?
<jshanab> sireebob. Start with the logs. Then try vmstat to a file or munin to make sure you are not runing out of memory or hitting the Offending app killer???
<_-leo-_> dendsd
<sireebob> ty, ty... okay, so there are /var/log/mysql/error.log files but i am not seeing anything around the time of crash *except* when the service first re-starts
<daftykins> /var/log/messages or dmesg for kernel stuff, for if it's killing it due to memory usage etc
<sireebob> that's odd... messages is empty and syslog is almost empty... i wonder if i broke rsyslog
<heipa> hey people who here managed to install QQ on ubuntu?
<heipa> it gives some error and thats it
<daftykins> never heard of it
<celexi> heipa qq the messenger?
<sireebob>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa st
<sireebob>  3  0      0   1034    326   2175    0    0   744   167   59   23  3  2 92  3  0
<heipa> celexi: yes
<heipa> their beta version
<celexi> if so i guess you are trying to install it via wine heipa, use the qq plugin for pidgin
<heipa> celexi: they got direct beta for linux
<heipa> 0 wine
<heipa> ooo they got qq in pidgin
<heipa> wow
<spy_> what's the meaning of childsession?i don't understand it. session1 has a non-sessionleader process1 to create session2,could we call session2 as a childsession of seesion1
<ZDM-> I'm installing ubuntu right now (Minimal 14.10) - the installer is asking me to choose my primary network interface and giving me the option to choose my gigabit ethernet or wireless. Does it really matter which one I choose? If I go with ethernet I can still use wireless later if I choose to do so right?
<sireebob> my /var/log/syslog has only *two* entries in the past 11 hours. i don't know what to think of that. i *did* isolate cron messages to /var/log/cron.log though.
<sireebob> and messages is empty, so there's nothing about low-memory killing of mysql there.
<TJ-> sireebob: But what about the mysql logs themselves?
<sireebob> TJ-: nothing. their only entries are when mysql starts.
<somsip> sireebob: just an idea - /var/log isn't full is it?
<sireebob> i think that's a var-y good idea (sorry, kill me), but no
<daftykins> ZDM-: i wouldn't worry
<somsip> sireebob: k - just came in halfway through the conversation so worth a try :)
<ZDM-> ok
<sireebob> i do appreciate it
<sireebob> TJ-: i did turn on the 'regular' mysql log yesterday... and it's got a ton of stuff in it. i did a timestamp grep with no results but let me look more carefully
<mulga> would someone take a look of thus cli dump and help me with this duplicate packages warning in getting after editing /etc/apt/sources.list - i only added a single extra source, so i puzzled why dupes would appear all of a sudden. paste   vv
<mulga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9946468/
<mulga> *thus=this
<sireebob> looking more closely, even the events leading *up* to mysql's crash are ~9 minutes before it happened.
<qwe123ee> Hey, I'm having issues with my video card and I could use any help I can get. It's a Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller, and I've installed the latest intel driver. The color is messed up unless I  use nomodeset to boot, which disables the driver.
<sireebob> my cron script checks every minute. and yeah, upstart is configured to respawn it, but that's not good enough apparently.
<daftykins> qwe123ee: were you in here recently with this?
<qwe123ee> no this is my first time on here, I'm new to linux
<mulga> actually its giving me :~$ W: GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810 and then spitting out duplicate entries
<daftykins> qwe123ee: ok, ubuntu version?
<qwe123ee> 14.04
<TJ-> mulga: show the file you edited
<sireebob> nothing is truly random, but based on log entries, it *appears* to be a spontaneous death of mysql. and i just discovered it happened to postgresql too.
<daftykins> qwe123ee: and what happened with this setup prior to you 'installing an intel driver' (which was a bad move)
<qwe123ee> everything seems to work fine, installation went well, but the color has been off the whole time
<sireebob> oh... well... the postgres log actually gives an error. "No space left on device." okay, fiiine. it looks like i have space but apparently not enough.
<jshanab> Both depend on shared memory. Check the setup AND run a boot level memchecker that excersizes memory
<TJ-> sireebob: what host is it on? bare-metal, VM, how much dedicated RAM, etc.
<daftykins> qwe123ee: what kind of computer is it? branded? laptop/desktop ?
<daftykins> jshanab: best to include the nick of who you're talking to
<sireebob> bare-shoebox, 6GB
<qwe123ee> daftykins: it's a dell inspiron 17r 5737
<TJ-> sireebob: So, just a file-system out-of-space issue then? use "df" to check
<daftykins> qwe123ee: latest BIOS?
<qwe123ee> daftykins: that I'm not sure of
<sireebob> yeah, i've been using that. there is one drive that is critically low and others that are VERY low. but none looked low enough to be causing this. it appears i was wrong.
<sireebob> var      10G  6.9G  717M  91% /var
<heipa> celexi: I got error dpkg: error processing archive /home/alex/Downloads/linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install):  parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 7 package 'linuxqq':  error in 'Version' field string 'v1.0.2-beta1': version number does not start with digit
<sireebob> it's btrfs so the readings are inherently confusing...
<TJ-> sireebob: 5% is reserved for root (uid=0). so in practice everyone else gets "out of space" when there's 5% remaining
<daftykins> qwe123ee: well, throw your service tag into their website :>
<heipa> so do I unpack deb and then fix file and make?
<sireebob> per partition?
<sireebob> filesystem*
<TJ-> sireebob: If the database daemons are writing log files they'll go to "/var/lib/..." which would push that 91% to 95% quite easily, unless /var/ is a very large file-system
<sireebob> that makes a lot of sense. sigh... i'm running out of room everywhere...
<sireebob> thank you [all] for the help and insight.
<TJ-> sireebob: "log files" as in data yet to be commited to the main db file, *not* logs as in  "/var/log/*" :p
<sireebob> yay for credit card debt.
<TJ-> sireebob: I usually have separate file-system mounts for /var/cache/ and /var/log/, and any other directories under /var/ that grow uncontrolled
<qwe123ee> daftykins: ok, it says the latest bios is a08 and I'm running a07
<Josh1503> Can anyone help me change screen resolution? Stuck at 800x600 on a 48" Monitor haha
<cromagi> I have a wireless wifi adapter in my other pc running ubuntu 14.04. But i cannot use it.
<daftykins> qwe123ee: does it give a list of changes?
<cromagi> I went to additional drivers and have run updates and everything
<daftykins> Josh1503: graphics card + driver? ubuntu version?
<TJ-> Josh1503: In a terminal, try "xrandr -q"
<qwe123ee> daftykins: it lists no fixes, and under enhancements it says -Disable MrcFastBoot when enter Diagnostic Mode. -Set RTC data mode to BCD at POST.
<daftykins> qwe123ee: what processor is in this?
<daftykins> exact model.
<Josh1503> Dafty I honestly dont know my graphics card xD Ubuntu version 14.04.1. TJ-: I thought you were off to sleep ;) and I've already tried xrandr, only available resolution was 800x600
<cromagi> Anyone?
<daftykins> Josh1503: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "lspci | pastebinit" and link us
<Josh1503> daftykins: Ok 2 secs
<daftykins> cromagi: USB thing?
<TJ-> Josh1503: I was, but 2 huskies kept me up! OK, so its using the VESA driver for now I'd guess. So next you need to identify and install/enable the correct driver. Use "lspci -nnv | gep VGA" to try identifying the GPU
<TJ-> Josh1503: typo "gep" > "grep"
<Josh1503> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9946741/
<daftykins> aaaah the classic 750 Ti
<Josh1503> TJ- : Lol fair enough, my lspci is in the pastebin above
<daftykins> Josh1503: easiest option, add the xorg-edgers PPA and install the nvidia 34x driver version
<qwe123ee> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz
<n3tfry3r> hey0
<n3tfry3r> anyone have hair left to offer? as i've removed all of mine trying to get sudo to authenticate to AD
<daftykins> Josh1503: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: have you seen this? http://serverfault.com/questions/570806/include-ad-domain-admins-group-in-linux-sudoers
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: thx for responding... i'll check that out quick
<qwe123ee> daftykins: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz
<n3tfry3r> i've added myself to the linux admin group for sudo access
<cromagi> No the wireless router that is inside of my computer
<n3tfry3r> but when i attempt to sudo, it doesnt seem to be auth'ing to AD, and just keeps giving incorrect password errors
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: Have you already configured authentication to the AD for regular log-ins?
<jamesd> i wonder if anyone besides a walmart or kmart computer buyer would purposely purchase an i5 at 1.6ghz?
<zeleno_oki> Any techies here that can assist me in making a decision about an old netbook (Toshiba Satellite A200-AH6) I just got? :) (Is there a way to install a SSD because SD card reader is busted)
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: yes, i can ssh using AD creds
<daftykins> zeleno_oki: netbook? bury it
<bazhang> ##hardware zeleno_oki
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: just seems to be looking locally for sudo password, rather than authing against AD
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: So,in "/etc/sudoers", you have something like "%DOMAIN\\Domain_Admin ALL=(ALL)ALL" ?
<compdoc> zeleno_oki, does the laptop support ahci in the bios
<compdoc> ?
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: where "Domain_Admin' is the AD's domain administrators group
<zeleno_oki> compdoc this is all I found out about it http://goo.gl/TuZ2zD
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: no, because i dont want to control sudo access through Domain_admin group membership
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: i granted my own account sudoers access locally on the linux box
<zeleno_oki> daftykins even though you're right that little piece of crap will be set up for my parents to browse/use mail/watch a movie
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: and pam.d/sudo is configured per the recommended settings
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: So something like "DOMAIN\\username ALL=(ALL)ALL" ?
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: i'll try that, sec
<daftykins> zeleno_oki: i wouldn't give a netbook to my arch nemesis
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: Also, watch "/var/log/auth.log" for clues
<compdoc> zeleno_oki, Intel says the chipset supports ahci. but you have to reboot and enter the bios to see if the option is there
<compdoc> zeleno_oki, without ahci, the drive wont be as fast and might not last as many years as one that does have ahci
<zeleno_oki> compdoc I'll check it now, brb (Thanks for your time btw)
<TJ-> zeleno_oki: Try "grep -i ahci /var/log/dmesg"
<compdoc> most ssds are 7mm, should should fit anything that has a 2.5" sata hard drive installed
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: no bueno, im tailing the auth.log
<Josh1503> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: it's just saying "incorrect password" for those sudo attempts
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: Is there any network comms going on? You could monitor with tcpdump
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: it's not even trying to hit AD, its looking at the local creds
<qwe123ee> daftykins: Any thoughts?
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: i'm watching netstat to see if any connections establish to the AD server
<n3tfry3r> TJ-: it definitely connects out @ SSH auth, just not sudo auth
<TJ-> n3tfry3r: OK, so something in the pam config then
<daftykins> qwe123ee: no, but i would definitely not have installed anything from intel, what's in ubuntu as default is all that should be used. checked out a live session of 14.10 to see if the colours are odd there too?
<qwe123ee> daftykins: that's a good idea, I'll try it. Thanks for your help!
<daftykins> np
<Danielc1234> How can I setup a user to have access to only one folder and it's subdirectories?
<daftykins> that's as default, it's calle their /home ;)
<daftykins> *called too
<Danielc1234> yes, but I don't want to them to have access to that folder but another one.
<Danielc1234> they are doing work on our websites and did not want them snooping around.
<daftykins> create the user on the command line specifying an alternate /home
<Danielc1234> is there any docs on that? I've looked, but it does not show how to alter the directories.
<dupingping> hi arges
<daftykins> man adduser
<daftykins> dupingping: no root ubuntu today, please
<dupingping> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> please don't ask about that again :)
<dupingping> daftykins, yes, i understand it. And i already solved that problem.
<zeleno_oki> compdoc it seems that option isn't shown in this BIOS
<dupingping> I decided to use dm-tool --lock command instead of gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<dupingping> daftykins, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<dupingping> look
<compdoc> zeleno_oki:   <TJ-> zeleno_oki: Try "grep -i ahci /var/log/dmesg"
<dupingping> why there is no 12.04.6?
<dupingping> when will 12.04.6 be released?
<zeleno_oki> compdoc nothing happens ,not even error msg
<daftykins> dupingping: no point when 14.04 is LTS
<Xenos> one quick question about firebird
<daftykins> dupingping: you should consider stopping using ubuntu wrong, if you can't get things working with 14.04 :)
<Xenos> to label something junk, you press the flame symbol so the ones without the flame symbol ARE junk and the ones without, aren't?
<ZDM-> I'm partitioning /boot using ext4. Theres mount options. Should I use any of these options? Heres a list of the options: http://pastebin.com/xgz1323Z
<compdoc> zeleno_oki, in the specs for the computer, it shows the sata version is too old to support the nicer features of sata
<zeleno_oki> compdoc ehh problem is I'm stuck with an old and dying 5400 RPM HDD that is killing any OS install
<compdoc>  zeleno_oki, its the slowest kind of sata port, so if you buy an sdd, it doesnt need to be the fastest, most expensive version
<compdoc> 128G ssds are selling for about $60 now days
<zeleno_oki> compdoc but I can install it on this old netbook? I wasn't planning to buy something extreme. 32-60 GB SDD max.
<Jordan_U> ZDM-: Why do you want separate /boot/ partition?
<ZDM-> No Reason, just following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<jamesd> zeleno_oki: does it have a sata port, and not an IDE
<jamesd> if its sata you can probably install just about any sata ssd you can afford...  since most are less than 2TB.
<ZDM-> Oh and right now compdoc you can get a 120gb ssd from kingston for $52 on amazon.
<Jordan_U> ZDM-: Don't bother with a separate /boot/ partition.
<compdoc> zeleno_oki, the specs you gave doesnt show which hard drive is installed. got a model number?
<ZDM-> Why Jordan_U
<jamesd> just upgraded my bedroom machine for a 160GB laptop drive to a 128G ssd, deffinely worth the cost.. and gotta love gparted live disk
<zeleno_oki> compdoc yes ,sec
<zeleno_oki> jamesd I'll do post output of hdparm -I /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> ZDM-: Because it's not needed, and it means that you have to worry about it filling up and needing to repartition (or you have to worry about filling up your root fs when you could have been making use of the space you allocated only to /boot/). The same argument goes for a separate /home/ partition.
<zeleno_oki> compdoc http://paste.ubuntu.com/9947269/
<zeleno_oki> jamesd http://paste.ubuntu.com/9947269/
<Danielc1234> daftykins hey, I was able to create a user and set their directory to where I want them to be, however when I try to edit files using their SSH login, I am getting permissions denied. What else do I need to do?
<jamesd> zeleno_oki: since its  /dev/sda and not  /dev/hda  its most likely a sata disk
<ZDM-> So should I also not bother with /var and /tmp?
<jamesd> its a sata disk... it will run any sata ssd you buy.
<compdoc> zeleno_oki, any ssd should work fine
<bynarie> everytime i download a file with firefox, no matter what type of file, and i try to open it from the firefox download window, it always opens with sqlite browser.. any ideas
<Jordan_U> ZDM-: Correct, you should keep everything except maybe swap as part of one partition. (Swap can be stored on a file within your root partition instead of on a separate partition).
<bynarie> ?
<zeleno_oki> jamesd I sure hope so. Thanks for your time :)
<Mr_Sheesh> Sure a lot of _3o3_'s about >.>
<theadmin> bynarie, tell Firefox to open the file with /usr/bin/xdg-open
<theadmin> Firefox can't tell filetypes apart so best leave it up to the system itself
<zeleno_oki> compdoc and yours too. Really helpful ! :)
<compdoc> this is what you have now:   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822116025
<bynarie> might u advise me on how to do that please theadmin ?
<ZDM-> thanks Jordan_U
<jamesd> zeleno_oki: the hard part will be backing up the laptop, and then restoring the data unless you have  a second machine
<theadmin> bynarie: Ehhh... It's been years since I used Firefox... oof. It's somewhere under Settings -> Content if I remember correctly
<bynarie> ok ill find it
<bynarie> thank you
<zeleno_oki> jamesd what to backup? This is currently running crunchbang until I fly back to home then I'll install fresh OS (most likely Ubuntu with LXDE)
<Jordan_U> ZDM-: You're welcome.
<LurkAshFlake> I have a file name examples.desktop in $HOME may i delete it?
<bynarie> theadmin, nope its not anywhere in settings
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: Sure, it links to the "Examples" directory
<theadmin> bynarie: Well they might have changed stuff around. Sorry, I dunno
<dupingping> daftykins, then there is no 12.04.6 lts forever?
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: That contains some weird music/movie files
<theadmin> LurkAshFlake: I honestly don't know what that is
<bynarie> thats ok.. i appreciate the help
<dupingping> i must use 14.04 lts for HWE since now?
<daftykins> dupingping: all the .x releases are, are updated ISOs. there's not even any reason to wait for a new one, just keep all packages up to date. as far as i understand it, using a 12.04.4+ gives you the 14.04 HWE by default
<LurkAshFlake> /usr/share/example-content/ weird gonna check that
<daftykins> no you can run a 3.2.0 kernel still
<dupingping> daftykins, probably, 12.04 lts pointrelease have stopped at 12.04.5?
<daftykins> i don't know.
<dupingping> umm?
<daftykins> i just told you it doesn't matter either way :)
<dupingping> daftykins, i meant that
<dupingping> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> i don't understand you
<dupingping> the url shows me the schedule for 12.04.5 and 14.04.5.
<dupingping> dont show me anymore.
<dupingping> daftykins, do you know canonical's plan for 12.04 and 14.04?
<daftykins> you do realise we're volunteers and not staff, right?
<dupingping> sure. i understand.
<dupingping> but if 12.04 stopped to release pointrelease, i must use 14.04 since now.
<dupingping> how do you think about pointrelease?
<dupingping> i think that pointrelease's main goal is HWE.
<dupingping> if there is no HWE, it's not pointrelease.
<dupingping> right?
<daftykins> if installing today, i would install 14.04.1 anyway.
<dupingping> daftykins, if 12.04.6 is exist, i'll use 12.04.6 instead of 14.04.1
<dupingping> because i more like 12.04 than 14.04
<dupingping> and i have more experiences about 12.04 than 14.04
<daftykins> yeah well you can't keep living in the past
<daftykins> precise will die in 2017, then it's game over
<dupingping> of course, 14.04 have better points than 12.04
<dupingping> sure.
<daftykins> perhaps if you used ubuntu like it's meant to be used you wouldn't have any issues
<dupingping> i guessed that 12.04.6 will be released Feb this year,
<dupingping> but
<ObrienDave> then there would be no need for us ;P
<dupingping> actually,
<daftykins> ObrienDave: heh, well this is the one that enjoys running X as root
<dupingping> 12.04.6 is not released.
<daftykins> i would only ever run HWEs of a newer LTS release, not HWEs of normal releases
<Bashing-om> dupingping: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule .
<dupingping> HWE life time is not same as LTS life cycle?
<Bashing-om> dupingping: HWE expires same time as the supported kernel expires .
<donpibe2> Hi. Does Anyone know a guide to implement SEcure Neighbor Discovery protocol in ubuntu? Thanks
<ZDM-> Okay so I just got done installing ubuntu but I ran into a problem with grub. It wouldn't install to my ssd, gave me the "Failed to install to /dev/sda" error. I continued without and restarted my laptop. From my understanding I have ubuntu installed just not grub, right? Is my install okay?
<Bashing-om> ZDM-: Fropm the liveDVD (installer) look at the hard drive -> sudo parted -l , df -h . Then yeay maybe just a case of installing grub .
<Bashing-om> from*
<JHOSMAN> Hi, can someone tell me how to renew my membership as Ubuntu member? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ZDM-> I don't have the live option because im using minimal install. Can I go into Command-Line expert install to do that Bashing-om ?
<ZDM-> or maybe rescue mode or something?
<Bashing-om> ZDM-: Not if grub is not installed . Will have to have that liveDVD to install grub .
<ZDM-> well shit, i only have one usb on me :\
<Bashing-om> ZDM-: Try'n to recall what options are on the minimal install disk . Honestly, I do not remember . What options do you see -> boot the liveUSB abd as soon as bios scren clears depress and hold the right shift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the defaults -> boot options screen .
<rnair> hey guys had a quick question
<ZDM-> I see install, command line install, advanced options  and Help Bashing-om
<rnair> does ubuntu 14.04   use *systemd*
<ZDM-> In the advanced options there is Expert install, command line expert install, and rescue mode.
<Bashing-om> ZDM-: What result with key combo ctl+alt+F4 ? terminal ?
<overrider> I am accessing a Windows file share and it takes FOREVER to list the folder contents (a fair amount of images). Can i make it somehow so it simply lists the file names without trying to read any metadata or create thumbnails etc? I really only care about listing the files, no need to calculate any directory sizes or anything.
<overrider> Accessing via smb
<Bashing-om> rnair: 14.04 uses upstart, systemD skeduled for 16.04 .
<rnair> ok
<ZDM-> That does nothing Bashing-om
<rnair> Bashing-om: ok cool :)
<divBy0> hey i have a wine question hopefully someone here can help me out #winehq is kinda dead...
<divBy0> i'm trying to install dotnet40 in wine and it keeps failing with Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x8007064F) i set the prefix to 32-bit
<divBy0> in terminal it outputs dotnet40 install completed, but installed file /home/camilo/.mynewwine32prefix//dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/ngen.exe not found
<divBy0>  Error: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value
<divBy0> Executing rm -f /home/camilo/.mynewwine32prefix//dosdevices/c:/windows/system32/mscoree.dll
<Bashing-om> ZDM-: Sorry, I am out of ideas, short of burning a liveDVD(USB) . Maybe others have an idea of what you can do from the minimal install disk to 'see' the install .
<divBy0> i would like to backup my packages before doing a apt-get autoremove, what do i need to backup?
<donpibe2> Hi. Does Anyone know a guide to implement SEcure Neighbor Discovery protocol in ubuntu? Thanks
<apb1963> Anyone else see the security bulletin for linux?  glibc upgrade?
<somsip> apb1963: many people will have done, but what's your question?
<apb1963> somsip: how to upgrade glibc, since it's unclear exactly what file name one must reference from the repos.
<qubic> ubuntu-tweak keeps crashing when it scans .cache thumbnails folder..the folder is protected. how can i unprotect it to delete contents?
<somsip> apb1963: ajust update and upgrade, or is that not an option for you?
<somsip> qubic: I delete mine regularly in a cronjob, so yes. What permissions is on it now?
<apb1963> somsip: I'm thinking it's not, since "glibc" wasn't found
<qubic> i am logged in as root but it says i do not have permission
<qubic> can i just delete the who .cache folder?
<apb1963> somsip: I'm guessing it's called something else.  What did you do to patch your system?
<somsip> apb1963: this is fairly comprehensive if you want to have a read and see what you can do http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/cve-2015-0235-patch-ghost-on-debian-ubuntu-fedora-centos-rhel-linux/
<ubottu> Heap-based buffer overflow in the __nss_hostname_digits_dots function in glibc 2.2, and other 2.x versions before 2.18, allows context-dependent attackers to execute arbitrary code via vectors related to the (1) gethostbyname or (2) gethostbyname2 function, aka "GHOST." (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-0235)
<somsip> apb1963: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then reboot. But this might always be suitable like, on a server.
<apb1963> I did apt-get upgrade glibc
<somsip> qubic: don't delete folders if you dont know what they are for. Best to use sudo and not login as root, and what are the permissions?
<somsip> apb1963: try doing it right then...that is not valid for apt-get. If you want to upgrade one package, apt-get install {packagename}
<somsip> apb1963: but update first
<qubic> somsip: it says create and delete, but the option is not highlighted so i can't select anything.."you are not the owner blah blah"
<somsip> qubic: can you do a ls -la from the terminal to get the real permissions? I could tell you to juch chmod -R {your user}:{your user} ~/.cache but I want to be sure that is the best thing to do
<Misamisaka> ls
<qubic> drwx------  41 qq   qq       12288 Jan 25 00:02 .cache
<Misamisaka> How do I disable the "Contains digital photos" bar when I use an SD card?
<somsip> qubic: so if your user is qq, that looks fine. What about the contents? Check the perms on those
<qubic> somsip: drwx------  3 root root    4096 Nov 13 03:19 fail
<qubic> this is the folder that is protected
<somsip> qubic: do a sudo ls -ls inside that folder to make sure nothing is important before deleting it
<somsip> qubic: like sudo ls -la .cache/fail
<qubic> bash: cd: fail: Permission denied
<somsip> qubic: yes, do a 'sudo ls' from outside the directory
<apb1963> somsip: thank you... what's the ubuntu name of the glibc package that needs to be upgraded?
<qubic> ls: cannot access /.cache/thumbnails/fail: No such file or directory
<qubic> when i type this : sudo ls -la /.cache/thumbnails/fail
<void321> hello im having the same problem as this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458611/blacklisting-nouveau-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04
<somsip> apb1963: not sure to be honest. one of the libc* I would guess
<void321> blacklisting nouveau isnt working, it still gets loaded
<void321> ubuntu 14.04.1 lts
<qubic> somsip: why would i have "contents unreadable" on a folder
<somsip> qubic: because the path you typed is wrong
<exactingpenguin> Hey does anyone have any advice for a video card issue? I just installed 14.04 on a Dell Inspiron 17R 5737 with an Intel HD Haswell 4400 Integrated graphics card, and the colors are completely off on my screen. (pics: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5JVeramRd-zU1lQeGt6YXJCajQ&usp=sharing) HDMI output is fine, and if I boot with nomodeset then it works fine, but this disables hardware acceleration.
<somsip> qubic: if you are not logged in as root, sudo -i then cd /home/qq/.cache/thumbnails/fail, then do an ls -la
<qubic> sudo ls -la .cache/thumbnails/fail total 12 drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Nov 13 03:19
<qubic> ok i went back to home and then did it
<somsip> qubic: I'm just trying to make sure there is nothing important in there. Do you just want to delete it all or check first?
<qubic> i'd like to know what is in it
<somsip> qubic: sudo ls -la /home/qq/.cache/thumbnails/fail
<qubic> total 12 drwx------ 3 root root 4096 Nov 13 03:19 . drwx------ 5 qq   qq   4096 Nov 19 12:54 .. drwx------ 2 root root 4096 Nov 13 03:19 gnome-thumbnail-factory
<qubic> just this
<qubic> there is something in the folders but i can't read
<somsip> qubic: so extend the ls to show the contents of that directory - sudo -i ls -la /home/qq/.cache/thumbnails/fail/gnome-thumbnail-factory
<Guest43693> gmail.com
<qubic> somsip: i have deleted the contents of the other folders
<void321> where can i read ubuntu documentation about blacklisting nouveau kernel driver?
<qubic> somsip: now it says 0 files in "fail" folder
<void321> obviously blacklisting stuff in /etc/modprobe.d/ isnt working
<somsip> qubic: so delete the fail folder with sudo rmdir if you are happy it is empty
<void321> ./etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf is just there as interior decorating or something because system doesnt care about it
<snappy> q: trying to backport/build a package for trusty using pbuilder, here is a log of output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9948765/ -- the packages that it cannot meet depedencies for: libevtlog-dev libivykis-dev libmongo-client-dev libhiredis-dev exist in trusty apt sources, but when i login to the build env, they can't be found (with apt-get)
<snappy> i'm not sure how to proceed in this case
<exactingpenguin> Hey does anyone have any advice for a video card issue? I just installed 14.04 on a Dell Inspiron 17R 5737 with an Intel HD Haswell 4400 Integrated graphics card, and the colors are completely off on my screen. (pics: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5JVeramRd-zU1lQeGt6YXJCajQ&usp=sharing) HDMI output is fine, and if I boot with nomodeset then it works fine, but this disables hardware acceleration.
<qubic> somsip: i had to hard reboot becos system stopped responding
<snappy> ah n/m was meant to use pbuilder-dist.
<void321> if anyone knows how to blacklist nouveau kernel driver i will give them bitcoin
<qubic> somsip: thank you. i've deleted some of the contents
<somsip> qubic: k
<joshumax> Something strange is going on with my ubuntu install, when I try to update my sources cache, it doesn't seem to work:
<joshumax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9948996/
<ObrienDave> exactingpenguin, have you tried the latest Intel graphics stack?
<mustard>  -#ubuntukylin-devel
<ObrienDave> exactingpenguin, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<gr33n7007h> void321, try: `echo options nouveau modeset=0 | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf && update-initramfs -u`
<void321> yeah that did the trick,  a bit too late...
<exactingpenguin> ObrienDave: thanks, but yeah I tried it, the utility recognized my hardware and installed the latest driver, but it didn't fix the problem
<joshumax> anyone have an idea?
<somsip> !info sl | joshumax
<joshumax> ah, apt moved my repo sources.list during an upgrade
<ubottu> joshumax: sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-17 (utopic), package size 25 kB, installed size 114 kB
<joshumax> somsip: How is that related to my question at all?
<somsip> joshumax: I was checking if sl was a valid package, as I didn't recognise the name
<joshumax> ah
<joshumax> well now I'm curious as to why apt would move my sources.list for no good reason
<ICantLinux> In light of the new KDE plasma release, is there any way to install Plasma 5.2 alongside Unity as an alternate DE (not using Kubuntu atm)? The current universe package still appears to be v4
<Ben64> ICantLinux: not without a PPA or something, and thus unsupported, it will be 5.2 in Vivid, but that doesn't come out until April
<researcher123> does anyone here know how to install Epson Aculaser ML1200 model on Ubuntu? WHich Ubuntu version is good for its installation?
<researcher123> does anyone here know how to install Epson Aculaser ML1200 model on Ubuntu? WHich Ubuntu version is good for its installation?
<Kuki> hi can i get help with ubuntu mate 14.04 here?
<somsip> !mate | Kuki
<Kuki> where can i go , gnome?
<somsip> Kuki: I think it is supported, so ask and see if anyone can help
<Kuki> ok
<SchrodingersScat> heh
<ICantLinux> Ben64: Is is sufficient to use the kubuntu-next backports ppa?
<Ben64> ICantLinux: i wouldn't
<Thrzsh_> How does Ubuntu put their name in the kernel version string?
<ICantLinux> Ben64: Because it's unstable? Or are there dependancy issues as well?
<Ben64> ICantLinux: because ppas aren't supported
<researcher123> how to know list of channels available for support?
<cfhowlett> !alis | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ICantLinux> Ben64: Ah, I see. Guess I'll just brave any issues with the ppa then (not running anything mission critical, after all). Thanks.
<setuid> I"m sure it's been asked a thousand times, but any ETA on GHOST patches for 13, 12 and 10?
<Ben64> setuid: what is ghost
<Ben64> setuid: and what is 13, 12 and 10
<cfhowlett> setuid, both 2013 ubuntu releases are long end of life.
<Ben64> ok, did some googling and it has already been fixed for all supported ubuntu versions
<setuid> ..except the last 4
<Ben64> which "last 4"
<setuid> Looks like 10.10 LTS has been updated though
<Ben64> 10.10 is not LTS and not updated to fix that, since it is no longer supported
<setuid> I'm working my way through the versions to see which have fixes, which don't, and which versions we need to build ourselves
<setuid> Sorry, 10.04, not 10.10
<setuid> and 10.04 has the libc fixes, so we're good there
<Ben64> look at the topic for the supported versions... all of those are not vulnerable
<Ben64> if you're running any other version, you shouldn't be
<setuid> Right, but in the real world, we don't just run only the supported versions
<setuid> "Shouldn't be" and reality are not the same
<Ben64> in the real world, you should care enough about security to run versions that are supported, not doing so is just crazy
<cfhowlett> setuid, I think the rule for running unsupported  version is "YOU break it, YOU fix it."
<setuid> It takes many months to get new versions testeed, validated, built, patched, deployed and then get Change Advisory Board approval, schedule RFCs for change windows, get BTG signoff for service outages, etc.
<setuid> These things do not turn on a dime
<Ben64> or just run LTS versions...
<setuid> cfhowlett, that's exactly my point (see above), we're identifying where the deltas are
<Ben64> there is no excuse for running a system without support
<cfhowlett> setuid, LTS for the win!?
<setuid> Ben64, Again, that's not how it works
<Ben64> it really is
<setuid> Anyway, I've got a path to identifying the deltas, so I'm good for now, we'll build out the missing versions ourselves in our own repo
<cfhowlett> setuid, best of luck to you.
<Ben64> this is hardly the only bug that will be affecting old systems
<setuid> cfhowlett, been doing it for 15+ years, we're all good :)
<setuid> Ben64, It's a Sev 1, it takes priority
<pradeep> hello i am using ubuntu 14.04 and m not able to connect on one wpa2 wireless network please help me
<RahulAN> pradeep, are you getting any error?
<Fiskyo> buongiorno vorrei sapere come ripristinare il mio samsung galaxy s3 con ubuntu che per errore ho cancellato la rom ufficiale del telefono
<Melba24>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<kungr> Anyone want to field a few quick questions related to raid 1
<lotuspsychje> !raid | kungr
<ubottu> kungr: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> kungr: best is to ask your question to chat mate
<kungr> lotuspsychje, ?
<lotuspsychje> kungr: we can only help you if you give us details right?
<kungr> I just wanted to know if anyone wanted to answer
<kungr> soi set up a hardware raid(1) on my mobo but it shows up as two disks in my disk utility
<lotuspsychje> kungr: maybe the ##hardware guys can help you with this
<kungr> lotuspsychje, on my way thanks
<i0d9i20> there was a bug in Ubuntu where somehow could take control of you computer via web browser; is it possible for someone to take control of your computer via IRC??
<hateball> i0d9i20: Anything is possible
<lotuspsychje> !update | i0d9i20
<ubottu> i0d9i20: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zefie> Hi, i try to install Ubuntu on a 32bit(less 2gb ram) using wubi.exe, but it automaticly downloading ubuntu64. shouldnt it be impossible to install?
<lotuspsychje> zefie: make your usb with universal usb installer from the website
<xangua> zefie: wubi is not recommended neither maintained
<zefie> isnt there other ways to install without usb?
<nathanbz> anyone know why my ssh terminates really fast
<zefie> lol
<lotuspsychje> zefie: yes dvd
<zefie> no dvd drive...
<nathanbz> I keep getting  " Write failed: Broken pipe"
<somsip> nathanbz: connection problems
<lotuspsychje> zefie: this universal usb installer from website is the most easy tool ever to create usb
<somsip> nathanbz: low timeout on remote...
<dnl_tp> hi, i want to configure ssh to use no PasswordAuthentication (done already) but for one user group (one group of sftp users should be able to login via username+password) any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> zefie: choose your usb iso, choose usb stick, write and done
<nathanbz> somsip should i be able to update that with /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<zefie> i wont to format my usb drive, got only one. but if there is no other way...
<somsip> nathanbz: it would be where i would look for low timeout if you think it is that
<zefie> nathanbz why you dont take a look for that
<nathanbz> zefie sorry ?
<zefie> nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<zefie> then ctrl+w
<zefie> search for timeout
<nathanbz> there is no timeout :/
<zefie> are you sure?
<somsip> nathanbz: one of these setting might be the one you need http://serverfault.com/questions/451241/how-to-change-ssh-timeout-on-server-side
<nathanbz> ok I added some settings giving it another go
<zzf> hello
<divBy0> hey if i want to do a apt-get autoremove what should i backup first to be safe
<somsip> divBy0: I've never had it fail in about 5 years.
<VaibhavRajput> how to handle "stop: Unknown instance:" on sudo stop <service> command?
<somsip> VaibhavRajput: stop a service that is running
<divBy0> somsip, k i'll hold you to it :)
<divBy0> somsip, should i do anything after running the audoremove?
<somsip> divBy0: other than retype it spelt correctly? ;)
<divBy0> lol
<VaibhavRajput> somsip, Yes I know that it checks weather the service is running or not, if it is running then it will stop it otherwise it will just through error "stop: Unknown instance:" and I wanted to check it service is not running then display message that it is not running.
<somsip> divBy0: no - you can apt-clean if you really want to tidy up
<nathanbz> doesn't seem to work :/
<somsip> VaibhavRajput: then you probably want sudo service {service} status as a condition
<VaibhavRajput> Can I check whether the service is running or not in <service>.conf file?
<VaibhavRajput> somsip,
<somsip> VaibhavRajput
<linuxer>  I have 2 processes writing parallel on 2 physical drives mounted on /mnt/a and /mnt/b. Will this is faster than if it were 1 physical drive and writing on 2 different directories in parallel?
<VaibhavRajput> somsip, Can I check whether the service is running or not in <service>.conf file?
<linuxer> I other words, sharing parallel writes on different physical drives are faster right?
<somsip> VaibhavRajput: It would surprise me if you could.
<divBy0> any recommendations mono vs. wine?
<divBy0> i mean mono vs dotnet
<somsip> divBy0: best to ask in a programming channel.
<VaibhavRajput> somsip, I tried with sudo service <service> stop it is giving me the same error.
<somsip> VaibhavRajput: it'll do that if the service is not running.
<divBy0> hey what's the best way to completely remove and reinstall wine for starting over fresh
<VaibhavRajput> somsip, that is what I want to catch it. Is it possible to catch that somewhere some how? I am using capistrano. and it has one task. and because of this it is failing.
<Ben64> divBy0: what are you trying to accomplish
<divBy0> trying to install .net
<divBy0> keep getting HRESULT errors and output in terminal about missing file names
<Ben64> make a new prefix and/or rename your current .wine folder
<divBy0> what about also removing purging and reinstalling wine
<Ben64> pointless
<divBy0> does it need to be a 32-bit prefix for dotnet to work
<Ben64> you should check the appdb or something for that
<divBy0> what's the appdb
<hateball> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hateball> !winetricks
<hateball> mhm
<hateball> divBy0: You can use winetricks to install all such things
<hateball> It'll create proper prefixes etc
<divBy0> that's what i've been trying, winetricks dotnet
<divBy0> winetricks dotnet40
<hateball> divBy0: just running winetricks should give you a GUI to pick what you want... to eliminate any typos
<lolmaus> Please recommend an audio player that displays CUE as separate tracks.
<divBy0> hateball, theres a gui but nothing about dotnet40
<Ben64> what application are you trying to run, have you checked the appdb yet
<divBy0> $ winetricks dotnet40
<divBy0> ------------------------------------------------------
<divBy0> You are using a 64-bit WINEPREFIX. If you encounter problems, please retest in a clean 32-bit WINEPREFIX before reporting a bug.
<divBy0> ------------------------------------------------------
<divBy0> Executing w_do_call dotnet40
<divBy0> Executing load_dotnet40
<divByz0> dotnet40 install completed, but installed file /home/camilo/.wine32//dosdevices/c:/windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/ngen.exe not found
<divByz0> wtf
<KingOfOOP> Does anyone remembers my problem ???
<xangua> you were even given a default source list file
<KingOfOOP> Yeah , wait. looks like it's solved.
<liveidone> moin moin
<liveidone> ich würde mir gerne ubuntu auf nem usb stick installieren - ich befürchte aber, dass wenn ich den stick auf verschiedenen computern booten will wird es probleme mit den treibern geben (nur auf dem gerät wo ich den usb stick installiere wird alles wunderbar klappen) ist das richtig ?
<xangua> !enlgish
<liveidone> sorry
<cfhowlett> !de3
<cfhowlett> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<liveidone> i'm switching channel :P
<seth-666> the ubuntu ro canal ? what is the adress .. ?
<cfhowlett> seth-666, ummmm --- what?
<smr2> Hi
<thighsofwisdom> mornin squires
<KingOfOOP> Solved , thanks everyone.
<kat_MK> Hello. I am a new user to Ubuntu and installed it replacing windows 2 days ago. I have not been able to install anything to my computer. If I attempt to install something from the internet, it says NOT FOUND through the software center. If I try to install anything directly from software center it says BAD REQUEST.
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<kat_MK> hello!
<tony_> Ciao a tutti!
<ePierre> I have a question related to the laptop lids in Ubuntu 14.*
<kat_MK> Hello. Can anyone help me? I am a new user to Ubuntu and installed it replacing windows 2 days ago. I have not been able to install anything to my computer since then. If I attempt to install something from the internet, it says NOT FOUND through the software center. If I try to install anything directly from software center it says BAD REQUEST.
<ePierre> On my laptop (Acer Aspire VN7-591G), when I close the lid, the laptop goes into suspend mode (OK), but when I open it I have to manually press the power button to resume. I tested on a HP laptop I have here with Ubuntu 12.04 and opening the lid resumes, just like it would do on a Macbook pro/air. Do you know why it doesn't work on my Acer and what I could do to enable it?
<breadmonster> Hey guys, I have a slight problem with GRUB.
<breadmonster> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 with Win8.1
<ePierre> kat_MK, when you say "anything from the Internet" you mean when you click on a "apt://" link, or when you download a .deb? or something else?
<breadmonster> My fan died, so I gave it to the HP Service Center.
<breadmonster> Now GRUB doesn't load on boot, Windows does.
<breadmonster> Should I just boot to a LiveCD and run boot-repair?
<Hardcore7> Hello people
<ePierre> breadmonster, you can try this... I'm not too familiar with Grub issues though.
<ikonia> breadmonster: I would use live media to check if your actual OS is there first
<ikonia> breadmonster: if you run grub and they have deleted the ubuntu partitions, you will be in a mess
<breadmonster> ikonia: No, so when they opened my laptop to take my fan out, they removed the HDD.
<hateball> Chances are they will have re-imaged the machine if you sent it to service
<breadmonster> ikonia: Which was with me the whole time.
<hateball> oh
<breadmonster> So it's kinda strange that things aren't as usual...
<ikonia> breadmonster: then won't have deleted grub so your machine should boot as normal
<breadmonster> do you think disconnecting the motherboard would have set the BIOS to it's old values?
<kat_MK> Well for example, I can't watch videos because I don't have the flash for them, so I try to download it, it directs me to choose an application for it, and the recommended app is software center, but then it immediately says "NOT FOUND"
<hateball> If you're using UEFI they could have removed the ubuntu partition there
<ikonia> breadmonster: it's nothing to do with bios
<ikonia> breadmonster: grub is not on the bios
<breadmonster> ikonia: So what do I do now?
<breadmonster> hateball: Well, where is the UEFI storage located?
<breadmonster> hateball: Because they didn't touch my HDD.
<Mattias> When I try to install virtualbox-dkms I get the following: virtualbox-dkms : Depends: virtualbox (>= 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu1)    and when I start virtualbox it shows version 4.3.20.  Why will it not install? the dependency requirement is met...
<TheNumb> Mattias: did you download virtualbox from virtualbox.org?
<hateball> breadmonster: right, I didnt quite get that part
<Mattias> TheNumb: yeah, through a ppa basically
<TheNumb> Mattias: which ppa?
 * Mattias checks
<breadmonster> hateball: Okay, so they couldn't have run a system restore because they removed the HDD and gave it to me.
<breadmonster> hateball: which means that nothing should have changed, except GRUB refuses to load.
<Mattias> TheNumb: Oh, apparently I did not use a ppa, the guide I followed was this: http://www.itworld.com/article/2696611/open-source-tools/install-virtualbox-4-3-14-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<TheNumb> Mattias: there's your problem.
<TheNumb> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<TheNumb> follow the steps here
<Mattias> Thanks, will uninstall this thing I have now
<hateball> breadmonster: Yeah sorry I don't know much about dualbooting, and what could go wrong. Arent there any options in uefi/bios for what it loads?
<zer0_ii> Is there an Ubuntu channel on a different network with more activity than this?
<Hardcore7> zer0_ii: I don't think so..
<zer0_ii> I suppose I had higher expectations. Doesn't look like much is going on here other than a bunch of people quitting. This is the first time I've used IRC in years though.
<Hardcore7> zer0_ii: do you need help with a problem?
<Mattias> TheNumb: I just read through the instructions and they are exactly the same.
<zer0_ii> I never imagined that the next time I would connect to IRC that it would be via the command line
<Mattias> The other article just copied from there I guess...
<DJones> zer0_ii: Its normally quiet at this time of the day, europe is only just waking up and the US will be mostly asleep, it does get busier starting around now that
<zer0_ii> Hardcore7: No, I don't need help with a problem. I basically just came here to view others problems, and their possible resolutions, for the sake of learning.
<Hardcore7> zer0_ii: DJones is right, I'm living in holland and I just arived my work. lol
<Mattias> TheNumb: only diffrence is it installs dkms instead of virtualbox-dkms
<Hardcore7> zer0_ii: you should visit this irc later this day too, just to see that there will be more people online; may I ask you where you come form?
<Mattias> TheNumb: Maybe I don't need it, looked like the virtualbox-4.3 install actually does install virtualbox-dkms too
<Mattias> not just from a separate package but from the same package
<zer0_ii> Anyone here ever install giFT and/or giFTcurs? I've been running into an assortment of problems trying to get those two packages installed. It's the first time I've ever actually ran into a problem trying to manually configure a package
<zer0_ii> Guess not :/
<xangua> zer0_ii: when you ask for help here, you mention the actual problem/error mesage you are having
<Hardcore7> what are you guys doing right now?
<soppman> WAITING!
<MrVamps> does any one know of a web editor like kompozer and bluegriffon. some thing WYSIWYG style, that edits multiple page types(php, html, css, and all)
<Hardcore7> soppman: for what? lol
<soppman> Hardcore7, response from a job interview.. :)
<MrVamps> soppman, best of luck with it..hope things turn out good.
<jatt> MrVamps: emacs, but is not wysiwyg
<Hardcore7> soppman: nice, wish you the best luck :p
<soppman> thanks guys
<Hardcore7> soppman: what kind of job if I may ask? just instested now ;)
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> MrVamps: Thats doesn't seem to be something that there are many of, I'd have said nvu/kompozer, looking at nvu sounds like thats been replaced by blue griffon.  You could look at amaya http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/amaya.1.html
<soppman> Hardcore7, sysadmin job
<Hardcore7> soppman: cool, linux based I guess?
<soppman> Hardcore7, mostly bsd but same same
<Hardcore7> soppman: I know bsd, that sounds like a nice job
<MrVamps> DJones, installed as amaya thru apt?
<prashup> #jiocloud
<DJones> MrVamps: From what I can see, it doesn't look likes its available through apt, might only be 3rd party software now
<prashup> #jiocloud
<MrVamps> sounds good, i'll look for a download of that.. thanks
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: you there dude?
<MrVamps> DJones, thanks again. the w3c website has deb packages to download. i'll give that one a shot and see how it works.
<Hardcore7> what is a ping timeout, lost connecting for too long?
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: YES
<KingOfOOP> yes
<Hardcore7> does that mean I won't get kicked of inactivity?
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: dont uncheck it, it wont update it anymore
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: hold on
<breadmonster> ikonia: I'm on the live CD now.
<breadmonster> GRUB doesn't work, so I had to boot into the BIOS and tweak some settings.
<ikonia> breadmonster: don't understand what you are saying
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: Is it possible that you are using GPT?
<breadmonster> hateball: Is there a way to test if they've changed UEFI?
<breadmonster> Hardcore7: what's GPT?
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: I have had issues with GRUB in GPT with UEFI too
<ikonia> breadmonster: if you have taken the disk out, grub is untocched so will work fine
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: its an partitioning style
<breadmonster> Hardcore7: Nope, I was running Ubuntu 14.04 and Win 8.1 perfectly well.
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: Have you used windows before installing ubuntu?
<breadmonster> Then the fan died, and I gave it for servicing.
<breadmonster> Now GRUB doesn't load.
<breadmonster> Though my Ubuntu partition is untouched.
<breadmonster> Because I can access all my files over the Live CD.
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: Have you tried ubuntu live cd and then use boot-repair?
<ikonia> do not run boot-repair blindly
<ikonia> you need to understand the problem first
<breadmonster> Hardcore7: That's what I was going to do but ikonia said otherwise.
<ikonia> and as you've said you took the hard disk out, there is nothing wrong with grub
<ikonia> so it must be either a.) you are mistaken b.) the pre-boot enviornment
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: Do you have more than 1 disk?
<breadmonster> ikonia: Well, GRUB doesn't boot that's for certain.
<breadmonster> So it's the pre-boot environment.
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: try sudo bash -c "http_proxy=http://168.63.24.174:8123 apt-get update"
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: It's solved dude.
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: If I where you I should backup the data, followed by the boot-repair. I've never had issues with it so far and it always solved my problems no matter what
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: it's not solved man i told you first off you could uncheck it but it wouldn't update google chrome and google talk-plugins anymore
<breadmonster> ikonia: So what should I do?
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: you're like saying my windshield wipers are noisy, and i solved it, i removed them
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: Can't i update them manually ??
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: did you run the dualboot both on uefi or only W8.1 UEFI and ubuntu on Legancy?
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: try the proxy
<breadmonster> Hardcore7: if I recall correctly, I turned Secure Boot off.
<breadmonster> How do I diagnose the problem?
<breadmonster> But I think I had both on UEFI.
<k1l_> breadmonster: one disk only?
<breadmonster> Actually, no, Secure Boot is off.
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: can you still boot in W8.1?
<breadmonster> kll_: Yup, one HDD.
<breadmonster> Hardcore7: Win8.1 is the only thing I can boot into off my HDD.
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: i think google adds the ppa to install the talk plugins, i dont know if it lets you download a deb
<k1l_> did you run something like boot repair from windows?
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: how would you download anyway? your pc cant connect to it directly
<Hardcore7> breadmonster: I would recommend boot-repair with a live cd, but you can also use easyBCD to add an ubuntu entry from windows
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: By a .deb file form the Google site.
<KingOfOOP> Not the search engine.
<breadmonster> Hardcore7: Also, yeah, I recall I was running Ubuntu on UEFI.
<KingOfOOP> I see some 404 errors
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: i'm not sure how legal it is for you to do this, but if i were you and nobody will chop my head off, i would use a proxy and i guess you should find a good proxy and use it always
<EriC^> i'm finding proxies online but they aren't lasting, there should be a good proxy or maybe vpn service or something, it would be great i guess
<breadmonster> ikonia: Can I run boot-repair?
<ikonia> breadmonster: it's up to you - I advise you not to blindly run it
<breadmonster> ikonia: Do you have any alternative?
<Hardcore7> ikonia: then what is your recomendation..?
<ikonia> breadmonster: work the problem through, understand where the failure is
<breadmonster> I'm a total PC n00b, so I don't know.
<ikonia> you already have a strong pointer that it's the pre-boot enviornment
<MACscr> i must be missing something, what else do i need to do when changing the /root/.foward email address to get the change to apply?
<ikonia> MACscr: shouldn't be using /root
<ikonia> MACscr: the root user is locked - so you shouldn't be using anything in /root
<breadmonster> ikonia: Okay, so what do I do next?
<MACscr> lol, huh? this is pretty common
<ikonia> MACscr: no it's not
<ikonia> breadmonster: work through the problem with someone
<breadmonster> Will someone help me out with a slight problem?
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: This is the pastebin result :http://paste.ubuntu.com/9953556/
<KingOfOOP> Note : I didn't enable dl.google.com
<hateball> breadmonster: if it's UEFI related they might know in somewhere like ##hardware
<srh45hh> what font is the most readable? just wondering
<hateball> how long is a string
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: What is this ??? It's On my ubuntu. http://imgur.com/KEFcYgp
<k1l_> KingOfOOP: click on it. it might be a crash report
<KingOfOOP> k1l_: It disappeared after a few minutes.
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: does this site work for you? https://www.kproxy.com/
<jnhghy> I have no sound on an ubuntu14.04 box I'm looking at the fallowing message I thinking I have no sound card, can anybody confirm here is the message: http://pastebin.com/0bdex3dS
<vlt> Hello. I created an SVG (and exported PDF) from inkscape but I need a CMYK file now. Any idea what I could use on the latest Ubuntu to convert it?
<cfhowlett> vlt, inkscape has cmyk printing support
<RedRat> gi guys,
<RedRat> My ubuntu is disabling usb ports during boot
<RedRat> anyone knows this problem?
<cfhowlett> RedRat, before or after POST?
<horrow> hey guys I would like help to create a bootable win7 flash drive from ubuntu ? I've tryed unetbootin and winusb without success
<RedRat> cfhowlett, after
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: i'm searching for proxies
<RedRat> on bios check, works normally
<cfhowlett> horrow, nope.  use windows tools to create windows meida
<RedRat> when go to ubuntu logo, disable
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: go to google and type free proxy list, as i can't know which sites you can access
<horrow> ...
<RedRat> I need to try 5, 7 times restart to work
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: tell me if any sites that show a proxy list work for you
<RedRat> but on liveCD works fine every time
<andersVard> hi folks. Anyone able to redirect me to a channel with preseed/unattended install experts?
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: It didn't show me.
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: keep trying
<cfhowlett> RedRat, yep.  somewhere in ubuntu, you disabled usb support
<RedRat> cfhowlett, but this is strange, I not disabled usb support
<RedRat> now as example is working
<epinky> I want to completely uninstall freeradius package, at first I have used apt-get remove freeradius,but when issuing dpkg -l | grep freeradius I still see it, using apt-get remove again tells that no freeradius is installed, checking the file system, the config files of freeradius are thee. What could be done, please help
<RedRat> doesn't happen every time
<Ben64> epinky: use purge
<EriC^> epinky: does it say ii before it? or rc .. ?
<RedRat> today happened, yesterday not
<cfhowlett> RedRat, sadly, yes you did.  if it boots into livecd with usb, usb = working.  if it won't bot into installed system, installed system has disabled USB
<RedRat> cfhowlett, how to I check this?
<epinky> EriC^: rc
<cfhowlett> RedRat, I've not dealt with this issuue, but start here ....
<cfhowlett> http://superuser.com/questions/81600/add-usb-support-to-ubuntu
<EriC^> epinky: ok it means it's uninstalled but the config files are still there
<EriC^> epinky: try sudo apt-get purge freeradius , if that doesn't work try sudo apt-get install --reinstall freeradius , then sudo apt-get purge freeradius
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: This is the result :http://imgur.com/64exkSm
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: in google if you type free proxy list you get that?
<epinky> EriC^: Ben64 cool, thanks , now they're gone
<RickyB98> my servers says in 'free -hm' that used ram memory is 0B.. how can i reset that?
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: I can access this : https://chrome.google.com/webstore/category/apps
<Ben64> RickyB98: pastebin the output of that command
<RickyB98> it's one line, i'll paste it here..
<Ben64> RickyB98: should be 4 lines...
<RickyB98> -/+ buffers/cache:         0B       384M           < 0B corresponds to used memory
<RickyB98> yeah but this is the interesting line :P
<RickyB98> okay.. i'll pastebin it
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: When i search proxy list , i see it.
<RickyB98> Ben64, not actually a pastebin... but you can see the result http://puu.sh/fedhJ/a3bfe8a1e2.png
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: 1 sec
<Ben64> RickyB98: what system is that
<RickyB98> ubuntu, ofc
<RickyB98> 64 bit 14.04
<Ben64> RickyB98: why so little ram, what cpu, that doesn't look normal
<RickyB98> it's a 380 MB RAM and 0.5 ghz CPU.. free vps
<RickyB98> but hey.. it used to work
<Ben64> then its some weird vps stuff going on
<Blinky_> Hi all, could someone please help I am pulling my hair out.  I have a 32gb usb stick that I use to transfer files between my Mint laptop and a Windows PC.  I have it formatted to NTFS for the win PC.  I transfer files onto it and when I unmount it from the Mint laptop it fails and corrupts the stick.  I have tried unmounting using the file manager and have also tried using  the command line.  Has anyone got any ideas how to unmount th
<Ben64> !mint | Blinky_
<ubottu> Blinky_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Blinky_> sorry, cheers
<jatt> you mount it as cifs?
<RagingBuddha> I need a suggestion on how to do dual boot and divide the disks. I have 128 GB SSD and a 500 GB HDD. What I need Windows for is purely to run a few graphic softwares. Is is stupid to put Win on to SSD and Linux on HDD and thus slow my "every day" OS for the sake of speed when doing graphic stuff? I'm new to Ubuntu and it seems much quicker on regular HDD than Windows.
<cfhowlett> RagingBuddha, OS's on the SSD, /home and data storage on the HDD
<RagingBuddha> How much do I need to leave for Ubuntu on SSD? I think Windows 7 takes up about 30 GB if I remember correctly.
<EriC^> RagingBuddha: 20gb would be good
<RagingBuddha> If I split it in half, should be okey. Half for Win and graphics stuff and half for Ubuntu?
<EriC^> RagingBuddha: yeah 60gb would be more than enough for ubuntu
<EriC^> 30gb would be pretty great
<RagingBuddha> Okay, thank you very much
<EriC^> RagingBuddha: there's also swap if you want hibernation, it should be a bit more than your ram size
<hjy> anyone know how to set up android studio in ubuntu 64 bit version?
<hjy> 	libstdc++.so.6 => not found
<hjy> when I try to install libstdc++6
<hjy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hjy>  lib32stdc++6 : Depends: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Ben64> hjy: what are you trying to do
<hjy> anyone can handle that?
<jatt> sudo apt-get -f install
<hjy> because abd cant work for the 64bit version
<telx85> G'day guys. Need help figuring out why my system is showing / directory as full
<moldy> hi
<telx85> "/dev/mapper/tc--srv--02--vg-root   47G   47G     0 100% /"
<Ben64> hjy: that is not true
<jatt> is fulul
<jatt> full
<telx85> tru :p
<moldy> ubuntu 12.04.5. network-manager shows me my ethernet connections, but it does not let me configure them (i need to configure static ip addresses). why? what is required to be able to configure the network?
<jatt> install ncdu and clean-upu
<moldy> in /etc/network/interfaces, i don't have entries for the interfaces in question
<ikonia> moldy: you shouldn't be looking in /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> moldy: network manager is controlling your devices
<moldy> ikonia: did you read my question?
<ikonia> moldy: yes
<moldy> ikonia: then you know that i only looked at that file to check if it is blocking nm
<hjy> when I start android studio ,it says error while loading shared libraries:libstdc++.so.6
<ikonia> moldy: so re-read what I said
<telx85> but this command " du -ah / --exclude='/mnt/*' " shows that I only have 3.9GB used
<moldy> ikonia: the question is: how can i do what you suggest?
<hjy> so I try to install libstdc++6
<moldy> ikonia: nm does not let me configure the interfaces.
<EriC^> telx85: type sudo du -shx /
<ikonia> moldy: not really a description "does not let me"
<Ben64> hjy: where did you get it, how did you install it, what version of ubuntu are you on, what have you tried to install to make this work, where did you get the things you tried to install to make this work
<moldy> ikonia: the "configure" button is disabled
<moldy> ikonia: i can add new connections, but i cannot configure the existing ones.
<telx85> @EriC^ = 3.8G /
<ikonia> moldy: I normally see that with polkit problems
<EriC^> telx85: type sudo du -shx /*
<moldy> ikonia: this is a fresh installation, any idea where to look for polkit problems?
<hjy> Ben64: I install android studio 1.1 on ubuntu14.04 64 bit version
<Ben64> hjy: ok that was an answer to 1 of my 5 questions
<ikonia> moldy: is it an eithernet or wireless card you are trying to configure ?
<ikonia> moldy: here is a good example of what I'm talking about - however you'll need to apply this to your own situation http://askubuntu.com/questions/135787/gray-button-for-saving-editing-vpn-connection-in-ubuntu-12-04
<ikonia> moldy: that does not mean it is the same problem as yours but policy kit is the most common cause of the situation you describe
<moldy> ikonia: ethernet
<hjy> I googled the error message,which it seems that on 64version, the adb needs 32 bit library,so I try to install libstdc++6
<prashup> is any body using gnome with 13.04
<moldy> ikonia: thanks. i will take a look.
<prashup> mine always crashes while it starts..
<prashup> any clues ??
<n30368> g
<hjy> when I try to start adb it shows that libstdc++.so.6 is missing
<cfhowlett> prashup, 13.04 is dead, end of life and not supported.  NOT supported.
<KingOfOOP> hjy: try sudo apt-cahe search android, if there was a result, type the sudo apt-get install
<prashup> i tweaked it for gnome..
<telx85> Eric^ http://pastebin.com/dBKss33s
<EriC^> telx85: ok, type df -h
<prashup> so updation to further versions seems hard
<Ben64> hjy: you've got to answer all the questions
<prashup> and cant even fresh install. got lots of data.. and configurations
<KingOfOOP> sorry, apt-cache...
<cfhowlett> prashup, it's easy ... OR you can continue to operate with no security updates or support.  choose wisely.
<telx85> Eric^: http://pastebin.com/rRqX2He0
<Ben64> prashup: would you rather remain vulnerable to a bunch of bugs?
<prashup> cfhowlett
<prashup> thanks for suggestion will see if i can update to further versions
<prashup> :)
<KingOfOOP> Eric^: You forgot to answer me
<cfhowlett> prashup, .torrent 14.04.1, make an ubuntu USB, clean install.
<prashup> i dont want a clean install..
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | prashup
<ubottu> prashup: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hjy> Also, I follow the instructions at the websit http://paolorotolo.github.io/android-studio/
<hjy> but kind of same error message
<prashup> yeah seems fresh install is the option.
<prashup> feel so lazy to even think about it
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: i made it clear what you have to do, find a proxy list you can access, i can't do that for you
<hjy> sudo sudo apt-get install android-studio
<hjy> Reading package lists... Done
<hjy> Building dependency tree
<hjy> Reading state information... Done
<hjy> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<hjy> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: Ok, but can i update the google products manually ?
<EriC^> i dont know
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: Ok,Thanks.
<telx85> Anyone?
<ikonia> telx85: why are you excluding /mnt
<ikonia>  /mnt is hanging off /
<jatt> run ncdu on / and delete big unused files
<telx85> I only exclude it because I know that it is huge
<ikonia> telx85: don't excluse it
<ikonia> you're trying to evaluate with false data
<telx85> the reason I exclude it is because it is an ISCSI initiator, so really it is just mounted to /mnt/backup
<ikonia> telx85: there is still /mnt
<ikonia> telx85: that hangs off your system
<telx85> I can't run ncdu because I need to install it but I dont' have room :)
<ikonia> telx85: have you expended this logical volume by any chance ?
<telx85> no I haven't
<ikonia> telx85: can you pastebin the output of "vgdisplay" please
<telx85> yep no drama, give me a tikc please
<telx85> http://pastebin.com/HGA6ic6e
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: you probably can download them manually
<KingOfOOP> ADT bundle for ubuntu. Does any one know where to find it ???
<raf97> !!!ciao
<raf97> !list
<ubottu> raf97: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: With the software center or terminal.
<ikonia> telx85: if you cd / and do "du -hs" what do you get ?
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: why wont you type your non-insulting PM's here
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: dont PM me anymore, please.
<EriC^> asshole.
<ikonia> EriC^: unacceptable
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: ??????!!!!!
<EriC^> KingOfOOP> What a quick answer ! I didn't even typed the problem !!! nice
<ikonia> EriC^: if you have a problem with a user please talk to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> EriC^: not interest in pasting pm's in here - talk to the ops team in #ubuntu-ops
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: Please don't be rude...
<EriC^> KingOfOOP: i'm rude? or you?
<EriC^> ikonia: ok.
<ame> hi
<EriC^> ikonia: it's not the first he's sent
<ikonia> EriC^: #ubuntu-ops
<telx85> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/3JqzYFZx
<KingOfOOP> EriC^: Ok , Stop. I wanted to say sorry... So i'm not rude. And this conversation is Over !!!!
<ikonia> telx85: so the summary matches up which is good to some extent
<telx85> haha sweet :)
<telx85> how come du can't access somethings?
<KingOfOOP> Does anyone knows how to get ADT bundle with terminal or software center ??
<ikonia> telx85: it's proc - not a real file system
<telx85> ah ok
<KingOfOOP> knows ---> know
<ikonia> telx85: du -hsx from / please
<peter100> my ubuntu os crashes as soon as i connect a pendrive
<peter100> ?
<ame> the following link is having my file system..."http://paste.ubuntu.com/9954703/"..Can anyone please tell me if reinstall ubuntu will the partition BACKOFFICE also will get problem??
<telx85> ikonia: 47G
<ikonia> telx85: great, so thats showing 47gb in use on just / volume group, so it really does tie in
<peter100> ikonia my ubuntu crashes as soon as i connect any pendrive
<peter100> why?
<ikonia> peter100: ask the channel, not me
<frex> how can i shutdown my computer or other people's computers within the same network using terminal
<peter100> nobody is replying
<ikonia> peter100: wait longer than 20 seconds
<`hypermist`> ^
<peter100> ok
<cfhowlett> !patience | peter100
<ubottu> peter100: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<srh45hh> is there a an adobe flash plugin update for linux??
<cfhowlett> srh45hh, adobe has ended linux support
<peter100> ikonia  anyways i am sorry
<cfhowlett> for flash
<ikonia> peter100: it's fine
<telx85> hmmm
<frex> thanks
<cfhowlett> !flash | srh45hh
<ubottu> srh45hh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<telx85> I'm trying to find out how to order du by size, let me google :)
<Hardcore7> Hi guys im back
<ikonia> telx85: sort can do it
<ikonia> pipe it into sort
<jshanab> Ended support AND broke it by changing the server side.
<telx85> ah I think I found the issue.
<ikonia> excellent
<telx85> I had a power out the other day
<telx85> the synology nas must have gone down (it is the ISCSI maker thingy - don't konw the term)
<telx85> I'm guessing that when I did a file transfer it just pushed it into the local file system rather then the mounted one?
<telx85> does that make sense?
<ikonia> telx85: it does
<ikonia> telx85: good test is to unmount /mnt/backup
<ikonia> telx85: and see if there is anything hidden under the mount point
<peter100> the crash appears as some kind of kernel panic
<telx85> ikonia: thanks mate, found it. With the target mounted I didn't realize, but with it unmounted it still was there.
<peter100> even alt+ctrl+backspace doesnt kills xwindow after that
<telx85> thank you
<ikonia> telx85: perfect
<victor> Hello everyone!
<pratik> hi
<pratik> hi
<Hardcore7> victor: hello :)
<victor> hello Hardcore
<ultimo> ciao
<ultimo> !list
<ubottu> ultimo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KingOfOOP> When i want to install GNU GCC 4.9 form the software center , i see this : http://imgur.com/bJBGEgS Why ????
<aeon-ltd> KingOfOOP: well i think the message is pretty clear
<KingOfOOP> aeon-ltd: How to solve it ?? (I know what it wants.)
<KingOfOOP> aeon-ltd: Can you tell me ?
<aeon-ltd> KingOfOOP: well, are you ok with installing packages from untrusted sources?
<KingOfOOP> aeon-ltd: Yeah , not a big problem.
<Hardcore7> then you need a key
<Hardcore7> wait
<Hardcore7> a key to verify their signature
<Hardcore7> did you add the GPG public key properly?
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: Are you talking about my problem ??
<Hardcore7> yes
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: sorry for not using your name
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: Not a problem.
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: What should i do now ??
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: can you tell me what you are trying to install? and where you got it form?
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: GNU GCC 4.9 and GNU g++ 4.9 From the software center.
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: does this help you? https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2013-05/msg00086.html
<ubottu> gcc bug 2013 in c++ "g++ 2.96: typedefs + namespaces + inheritance == problem" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: GNU GCC is the GNU C compiler and the GNU g++ is the GNU c++ compiler.
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: the third ftp link will lead to the gpg key
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: What does the gpg do ?
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: What should i do with the gpg file ??
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: I think it is the check to verify that the package was not modified
<jatt> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: Should i open it , or what ??
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: after downloading you will need to go to the file with terminal amd execute: gpg --verify --keyring ./gnu-keyring.gpg
<Hardcore7> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Hardcore7> lol
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: What should i type exactly ???
<wildSalarian> Hi guys. Do someone know why my update manager and synaptic package manager only give me firefox 30.0 and an older flash-plugin ? It says its the newest one, but I know that there is firefox 35 and a newer flash plugin.
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: I don't really know.. I can't help you I think
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: did you do some research for the package you are trying to install?
<wildSalarian> I did an apt-get update
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: What kind of research ???
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: the error you got
<bazhang> !info firefox | wildSalarian
<ubottu> wildSalarian: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 35.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 39603 kB, installed size 94168 kB
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: do more people report that error?
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu wildSalarian
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: No. I didn't
<wildSalarian> um an older one
<bazhang> what version
<wildSalarian> 13.10
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: I think you should try that.. I'm a bit busy so..
<theadmin> wildSalarian: Is ded
<Hardcore7> KingOfOOP: sorry
<theadmin> wildSalarian: This version is no longer supported and won't recieve any updates.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | wildSalarian
<ubottu> wildSalarian: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wildSalarian> oh, ok
<bazhang> see the last link there wildSalarian
<wildSalarian> can I update to the newest one without reinstalling the whole system?
<Hardcore7> wildSalarian:  yes
<bazhang> wildSalarian, yes of course
<Hardcore7> wildSalarian: but make sure you are making an backup lol
<theadmin> wildSalarian: Well you can upgrade to 12.04 and then to 14.04
<theadmin> wildSalarian: 14.04 is an LTS release so stop after that.
<bazhang> 13.10 theadmin
<theadmin> LTS = longer support (5 years?)
<wildSalarian> I am at a 13.10
<theadmin> Oh.
<theadmin> Then never mind, my bad
<theadmin> wildSalarian: Just upgrade to 14.04
<wildSalarian> which tool should I use? update manager?
<theadmin> wildSalarian: And stay on that. LTS versions are supported longer (5 years instead of 9 months) and are generally more stable, from my experience anyways
<theadmin> wildSalarian: Yes, the Update Manager should have a banner on the top saying that a new Ubuntu version is available
<wildSalarian> Ok, thanks. Will try this.
<martisj> upon logging in with ssh on my ubuntu box I see this message  "19 packages can be updated" do I need to update? Secondly should I do dist-upgrade or regular upgrade?
<Hardcore7> martisj: for those you should use regular update
<martisj> Hardcore7: even on a production system?
<Hardcore7> martisj: dist-upgrade is mostlikely when upgrading kernel or to a newer version of ubuntu
<KingOfOOP> Hardcore7: No problem.
<Daekdroom> Hardcore7, martisj, some kernel upgrades require a dist-upgrade.
<martisj> Hardcore7: aha thanks :)
<Hardcore7> martisj: you can run them both without problems
<Daekdroom> And it NEVER upgrades to a newer version of Ubuntu, unless it's a point release (12.04.3, 12.04.4, etc)
<martisj> Hardcore7: thanks
<martisj> apt-get upgrade right?
<martisj> and secondly how can I see what will get upgraded?
<theadmin> martisj: It will ask you to confirm before updating.
<Daekdroom> It should show you and ask to confirm before proceeding, martisj
<Hardcore7> martisj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> martisj: And list the packages.
<martisj> theadmin: sweet!
<Hardcore7> martisj: you will need to press Y before it starts upgrading, please notice that some updates may require to resolve dependencies and may sometimes ask to remove another package, be very careful with that situation
<prashup> hi can anybody help me with
<prashup> finding an aws channel ?
<Hardcore7> prashup: sup?
<Hardcore7> prashup: what do you mean by aws?
<bazhang> !alis | prashup
<ubottu> prashup: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<martisj> Hardcore7: Right, how would I handle a situation where a package will be removed?
<prashup> thanks
<martisj> And what could be a worstcase scenario when updating?
<prashup> !alis | aws
<ubottu> aws: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Hardcore7> martisj: look carefully at which packages will be removed, you will never want to remove something like xorg or nvidia / amd, those stuff
<bazhang>  /msg alis list aws   <----- prashup
<sammy> hey
<prashup> sorry
<Hardcore7> martisj: but I don't think you will get anything like that in your case - worstcase scenario is booting in a TTY
<Hardcore7> martisj: meaning that a graphic driver is not correctly configured anymore because of the removal for example
<martisj> I see this is not ubuntu server
<martisj> my bad
<martisj> Sorry
<Hardcore7> martisj: ?
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-server martisj
<martisj> Hardcore7: my questions earlier referred to an ubuntu server
<martisj> bazhang: thanks
<Hardcore7> martisj: hmm, doesn't really make a difference at your answer :)
<martisj> Hardcore7: graphic drivers and such aren't really an issue on my server as SSH is the only way I interact with it
<Hardcore7> martisj: I see, then you are safe to update & dist-upgrade
<martisj> I did an update upgrade
<cfhowlett> martisj, dis upgrade and upgrade are not the same
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | martisj
<ubottu> martisj: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Haffe> Hi. I'm following the official ubuntu server guide to get openLDAP up and running.
<Haffe> The first example "sudo ldapsearch -Q -LLL -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -b cn=config dn" just gives me an error ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Can't contact LDAP server (-1) What is up here?
<wildSalarian> Hi again. I'm on 13.10 and my update-manager ist not giving me the option to upgrade to a new version. Is there a way to force the upgrade check or something?
<bazhang> wildSalarian, did you check the eolupgrades link?
<Bundestrojaner> hello, I've blocked an URL by writing 127.0.0.1 <url> in /etc/hosts. How can i apply the chance?
<Bundestrojaner> nslookup <url> still returns the correct url instead of 127.0.0.1
<EriC^^>  /j #archlinux
<Hardcore7> Bundestrojaner: did you reopen the browser?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  wildSalarian this link
<Hardcore7> Bundestrojaner: newver mind, I see what you did there - tried restarting?
<Hardcore7> never*
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: it's likely cached in dnsmasq so you'll need to restart networking
<Bundestrojaner> Hardcore7, hateball: it works. nslookup ignores hosts and asks the nameserver anyway it seems
<Bundestrojaner> the blocked url is no longer accesable
<Bundestrojaner> thx and sry
<Dr-007> hello there, is there a way to test which files get executed by cron under a specific user account?
<Hardcore7> Bundestrojaner: good job ;)
<Dr-007> (crontab config files) it seems me /etc/crontab isnt getting launced
<Hardcore7> Dr-007: I tought It should be possible to force run a cronjob to test if it works correctly
<Hardcore7> !cronjob | Dr-007
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: yeah, but on ubuntu now the default nameserver is dnsmasq on localhost, which is why I suggested it could have been cached there. anyhow, good it works
<Hardcore7> !cron | Dr-007
<ubottu> Dr-007: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<EriC^^> Dr-007: type crontab -u <user> -l
<EriC^^> Dr-007: /var/log/syslog should list what's being executed
<Dr-007> thanks
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: i use kubuntu 14.04 lts, dnsmasq seems not to be installed
<Dr-007> EriC^^: the crontab is empty tho. my contents of /etc/crontab isn't inthere. is there an option to print out the location of the saved crontab -e / -l file?
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: not using NetworkManager?
<EriC^^> Dr-007: user cron's aren't saved in /etc/crontab those run the cron.daily cron.weekly etc. tabs
<EriC^^> Dr-007: user cron's are in /var/spool/cron
<Bundestrojaner> hateball: apt-get didn't told me it would be already installed
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: is this a new install or upgraded?
<hateball> Bundestrojaner: I personally don't think you're missing out on not having it anyhow :p
<Dr-007> EriC^^: thank you good sir
<EriC^^> Dr-007: no problem
<deejay-bertix> Qui s'y connais en android ??
<EriC^^> !fr | deejay-bertix
<ubottu> deejay-bertix: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<deejay-bertix> salut a tous
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MonkeyDust> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust
<leeyaa> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<leeyaa> how to print number of security updates. /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable doesnt seem to work everywhere
<leeyaa> i need to print only number of security updates
<maxvi> where I can find "Snapping Windows" in dconf editor? http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/CCSM-Compiz-config-settings-manager-precise-screenshot.png
<Hobbitfrofo> hi guys i have this problem .. any help ?  http://postimg.org/image/5vpvasxml/
<leeyaa> is it normal ubuntu server default install, fresh, not to have dbus installed ?
<k1l> leeyaa: dbus is dekstop related
<leeyaa> k1l: well i needed it for /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<leeyaa> is there other way to check number of security updates available ?
<k1l> isnt that the gui update checker for unity?
<leeyaa> i have no idea. i have it in most 14.04 LTS servers
<yuhang> 这个怎么用？
<leeyaa> well all except one
<k1l> !cn | yuhang
<ubottu> yuhang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<leeyaa> k1l: any alternative for console ?
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49958/how-to-find-the-number-of-packages-needing-update-from-the-command-line
<k1l> or script the output from apt-get update etc etc etc. there might be tons of ways
<leeyaa> cat /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available gives nothing
<leeyaa> i need only security updates
<k1l> it does on my ubuntu server
<leeyaa> doesnt work nowhere here ;p
<leeyaa> anywhere*
<k1l> so what systems are they exactly?
<yuhang> where is here?
<leeyaa> some dont even have that directory
<leeyaa> k1l: all are 14.04 LTS
<k1l> leeyaa: my too
<leeyaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9956819/
<k1l> leeyaa: that should work since its used by the motd to display that stuff when logging in per ssh
<leeyaa> some servers dont have mptd enabled
<leeyaa> motd*
<k1l> so that is not installed or removed then
<leeyaa> probably not installed, its minimal xen domU
<leeyaa> but why the heck apt-check works
<yuhang> don't understand
<k1l> !info update-notifier-common trusty
<ubottu> update-notifier-common (source: update-notifier): Files shared between update-notifier and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.154.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 157 kB, installed size 2087 kB
<k1l> leeyaa: install that
<Caleb--> hi, my home directory is a symbolic link, and when i launch the terminal, it shows the absolute path to the home dir instead of showing just the tilde "~". when i do "cd" then it shows the tilde. any idea why?
<Caleb--> or "cd $HOME"
<leeyaa> thanks k1l
<ovrflw0x> hello, why do the fonts in "Files" browser become "thin" sometimes and become "OK" sometimes on random "boots"!
<EriC^^> Caleb--: why is your home a symbolic link? why aren't you mounting it?
<Caleb--> EriC^^, it's a folder in another partition. i used to bind mount it, but that gave me some other problems.
<jost> Hi! Can someone tell me, how  the command "mt" behaves, if something goes wrong? For example, if there is no tape in the device, or the tape produces "bandsalat"? I don't have a tape device here to test it
<ovrflw0x> hello, why do the fonts in "Files" browser become "thin" sometimes and become "OK" sometimes on random "boots"! anybody?
<`hypermist`> what is an ISO. burning tool for ubuntu ?
<k1l> `hypermist`: its a file.
<`hypermist`> k1l, what ?
<k1l> `hypermist`: its an image taken from a cd. or an image build to be burned onto a cd (or a usb drive)
<`hypermist`> yea
<`hypermist`> But got a tool that i can burn it to the USB with
<Pici> `hypermist`: I think your period in the middle of the sentence is confusing us.
<`hypermist`> but what *
<`hypermist`> Pici, that mabye the case
<k1l> `hypermist`: what iso?
<`hypermist`> SteamOS iso file. i need a .ISO burner for ubuntu so i can burn it to a USB
<k1l> `hypermist`: ubuntu got the usb-creator for that. or unetbootin. for ubuntu .isos you can use "dd"
<Pici> `hypermist`: unetbootin may be able to handle it.
<MonkeyDust> `hypermist`  startup disk creator, or
<MonkeyDust> or unetbootin
<`hypermist`> ty Mongey_
<`hypermist`> MonkeyDust,  *
<RaMcHiP> Good morning!
<Dr-007> its afternoon. gosh
<Dr-007> :p
<Hardcore7> RaMcHiP: good morning? it's 15:20 here lol
<yllas> hi
<yllas> all
<Hardcore7> yllas:  hi
<Hardcore7> yllas: all
<`hypermist`> Its morning yes RaMcHiP
<`hypermist`> its only 3:20am...
<`hypermist`> On saturday...
<Hardcore7> really?
<Dr-007> whaaaaat, we've got a timetraveller inhere
<Hardcore7> it's still friday here o_o
 * `hypermist` im in newzealand bruH ;3
<Dr-007> NL/DE/BE/FR?
<Hardcore7> you life in the future
<`hypermist`> lol
<Hardcore7> NL
<`hypermist`> People seem so amazed when people live in a ahead timezone
<Dr-007> stupid question
<EriC^^> Caleb--: type echo $HOME
<Dr-007> your name is Hardcore7
<Dr-007> Evil activities jonguh!
<Hardcore7> whahah xD Masters of hardcore :D
<Caleb--> EriC^^, $HOME is set to /home/caleb
<`hypermist`> Could say something nasty to your name Hardcore7 but Thats no good when this is about OS'S and i don't need a ban
<`hypermist`> xD
<EriC^^> Caleb--: ok, and when you start a shell, type echo $PWD
<dmtarmey> can anyone point me in the correct chat room to get advice on how to get linux to run on accer aspire with nivia optumus
<Dr-007> last good hardcore "song" i found is: under your skin album edit - endymion, pandorum, frankie
<Hardcore7> Dr-007: had al verwacht dat er zoiets zou aankomen hehe
<MonkeyDust> guys, please stick to ubuntu support questions
<Hardcore7> ok
<Dr-007> jij nog tips?
<Caleb--> EriC^^, that gives me /data/home/ubuntu/caleb
<MonkeyDust> Dr-007  use english please
<Hardcore7> tips voor wat?
<Pici> Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat :)
<Dr-007> a good hardcore track
<Hardcore7> hypermist I think I know what you want to say xD
<dmtarmey> Pici ?
<Hardcore7> Dr-007: can't really research a good track because I'm at work xD
<`hypermist`> Hardcore7, :D
<Pici> dmtarmey: That wasn't for you, just for general knowledge.  If #ubuntu can't help you ##linux may be able to
<pragmaticenigma> dmtarmey, There are many different types of distrobutions of Linux. Can you be more specific on the distro you are trying to install
<pragmaticenigma> !offtopic | `hypermist`, Hardcore7, Dr-007
<ubottu> `hypermist`, Hardcore7, Dr-007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> Caleb--: open ~/.bashrc and add at the bottom if [ $PWD = "/data/home/ubuntu/caleb" ]; then cd $HOME; fi
<`hypermist`> tyvm for that ping xD
<dmtarmey> latest ubuntu but got real issues with running it through my 40" samsung tv
<pragmaticenigma> dmtarmey, you're in the right place then. can you describe the issue you having with connecting your computer to the TV?
<MonkeyDust> dmtarmey  "latest"... 14.10 or 15.04 ?
<leeyaa> k1l: any other method to check packages? update-notifier requires way too much crap
<leeyaa> actually wait
<leeyaa> i lied, i should install common
<dmtarmey> 14.04 MonkeyDust
<king313> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu with the next configuration, but I am a little lost about how to do it
<Caleb--> EriC^^, that did the trick, thanks! :D
<eFomg> hello
<king313> I have a SSD drive, one normal drive of 1Tb (for /home) and other of 2Tb (for /home/user/data). I am in the installing screen but I do not know how to setup this
<Caleb--> EriC^^, i wonder what's causing the expansion of the symlink...
<dmtarmey> MonkeyDustb 14.10
<EriC^^> Caleb--: must be how bash handles setting PS1 in .bashrc
<dmtarmey> MonkeyDust ?
<dmtarmey> pragmaticenigma ?
<MonkeyDust> dmtarmey  what happens when you try
<EriC^^> Caleb--: i guess it's cause it thinks your home is /home/caleb, but when it gets the PWD it's getting the long one so it doesn't know it's your home and set ~
<EriC^^> Caleb--: if i type HOME=bla it changes my ~ to /home/e
<Hardcore7> !online
<Hardcore7> is there a command to see how long you have been in the chat?
<EriC^^> Caleb--: if you set your $HOME to the long one i guess it could also work, but i dont know which would be better and less error prone
<dmtarmey> first of all my son broke my laptop, i pulled it appart and reapired the break, but in doing so i may have broke the Window 8 and the screen, so i connected it to my 40" samsung tv and installed ubuntu but it doisnt like the nvidea graphics card
<k1l> Hardcore7: /msg nickserv info Hardcore7
<pragmaticenigma> there is not, Hardcore7, ubottu is a macro bot for support topics only
<Caleb--> EriC^^, yeah it does seem to work. but i'd rather leave HOME as is
<EriC^^> Caleb--: yeah i think so too
<Caleb--> thanks for the help :)
<Hardcore7> k1l: it doesn't work :/
<EriC^^> Caleb--: no problem :)
<k1l> Hardcore7: ah well, you are not a registered user
<dmtarmey> Monkey Dust when i install ubuntu i first have to re size the scrren to fit, then when i re start the machine it dosnt load properly keeps goinf big and all sort of wear stuff
<Hardcore7> k1l: ah, ok thanks ;)
<k1l> Hardcore7: else, look when the timestamps started.
<pragmaticenigma> Hardcore7, you have been signed in since Fri Jan 30 02:51:44
<Hardcore7> pragmaticenigma: how do you know that?
<pragmaticenigma> I have no idea if that is my localtime, yours or UTC
<MonkeyDust> dmtarmey  ok, but i'm not familiar with nvidia, maybe someone esle can help
<dmtarmey> Monkey Dust i tried saarching and finding fixes for the nvida drive but when i did it it got worse
<Hardcore7> pragmaticenigma: I think it's the server localtime
<dmtarmey> anyone familier with nvidia graphics card problems on ubuntu ??????????????????
<k1l> dmtarmey: what ubuntu? what nvidia card? what driver? answer as exact as possible
<Caleb--> EriC^^, there is one issue on my TODO list since i moved to Ubuntu from Windows, maybe you know something about collations?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dmtarmey> cheers will try to learn the fruits of the spirit Patients
<pragmaticenigma> dmtarmey, you may need to come back later when someone knows more about installing nvidia drivers and troubleshooting them
<Caleb--> EriC^^, you see, when you sort files in windows, files that start with an underscore appear before other files. i used to start dir names with _ so that they appear on top of the list. but linux uses different collations, and none of them behave this way
<dmtarmey> when would you suggest
<k1l> dmtarmey: see my last message please
<dmtarmey> ok GT540M
<EriC^^> Caleb--: you mean in ls ?
<k1l> dmtarmey: ok, 1 ou of 3 very important answers. so i cant help :(
<Hardcore7> im off, cya guys
<jxshxx> A few weeks back I lost the icon to minimize windows.  Now I've lost the icons for minimized windows in the tool bar.  Both problems occurred after boot.  Need some direction to resolve, please.
<dmtarmey> kll how do i get the driver number pls ?
<EriC^^> Caleb--: ah i see, it doesn't take _ into consideration
<k1l> dmtarmey: did you install one?
<Caleb--> EriC^^, yes, i found some guy on archforums that asked about similar issues: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=77358
<pragmaticenigma> k1l, you may have to help dmtarmey find that information. it is likely he only installed ubuntu and hasn't done any customizations. likely they're running the default FOSS version
<dmtarmey> kll just checking what one i installed be back in min
<k1l> pragmaticenigma: yes, that is what i try to find out. if he did not install a driver its using the open source
<dmtarmey> i have got into terminal so can check if you know what i need to write
<Caleb--> EriC^^, that guy was talking about brackets though [], and not the underscore, but the issue is similar
<Caleb--> EriC^^, from what I understand I'll have to create a custom collation and re-arrange it the way i want to
<k1l> dmtarmey: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'"
<dmtarmey> kll i have a messed up version running on my system at moment and i tried to install the linux verion for nvidia but now my hole screen is messed up
<EriC^^> Caleb--: i see
<Dr-007> sometimes i hate myself for not looking good enough in the logfiles...  cron[31627]: (root) ERROR (Missing newline before EOF, this crontab file will be ignored)
<k1l> dmtarmey: ok, so can you please tell the real story?  not just one bit every time i ask?
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, open additional drivers in the run command , look for the recommended driver
<jatt> Dr-007: try to edit crontabs with crontab -e
<BluesKaj> dmtarmey, or in the terminal/TTY, software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<k1l> dmtarmey: we cant know what you are running, what you did and what you see as errormessages. so the more and detailed you explain the better we can help you
<Dr-007> jatt: it gets generated via a script
<Dr-007> jatt: but when debugging, i only focussed on the tail section of the logfiles
<Dr-007> works now, i'm happy
<Karizmaa> lş.
<Karizmaa> hi
<dmtarmey> kll im going to re install ubuntu into live os as i cant see anythink on this screen as it is massive and off the screeen ill be back soon lol daz
<gtrmtx> hey guys. so im working inside my apache2.conf file and i have several password protected directories...i have it working requiring user A but i want to add a master pw that works in all sections...how do i iterate require user A or user B?
<MonkeyDust> gtrmtx  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<gtrmtx> yes thank you
<MortezaE> Hello, Were is ~/.gnome2/gedit in Ubuntu 14.04 ? I want to install some plugins
<MortezaE> *Where
<MonkeyDust> MortezaE  it's in ~/.gnome2/gedit/
<MortezaE> OK, Google in nice :) /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gedit/plugins/ for package-installed plugins, and ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins/ for manually installed.
<pragmaticenigma> gtrmtx, there is also an #apache help room too
<MortezaE> MonkeyDust, I didn't find such a folder. so i should create it?
<Marsuaz> Hello, I've a problem with "scp", I don't which channel to use, but since I'm using Ubuntu, I'm asking here... Here's my problem: http://pastebin.com/2WpnzSzx
<exactingpenguin> Hey, does anyone have any suggestions regarding a video card issue I'm having? I just installed 14.04 next to Windows on a Dell Inspiron 17r 5737, and the colors on my screen look bad and low depth (Pic: https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B5JVeramRd-zU1lQeGt6YXJCajQ/edit). It works fine in Windows, and HDMI output looks fine too. Booting without kernel-mode-setting fixes the colors, but then I lose hardware acceleration.
<Artemis3> Marsuaz, did you try escaping with " instead?
<pragmaticenigma> Marsuaz, you may have better results using SFTP instead of SCP. With SFTP you can log into the remote system and navigate to the file you wish to download. Once you find the file you can use the GET command to download
<MonkeyDust> Marsuaz  try /\IS
<MonkeyDust> Marsuaz  try /\Is
<lotuspsychje> exactingpenguin: what driver loaded plz?
<Marsuaz> Artemis3: yes, only on the folder with spaces
<Artemis3> Marsuaz, no the whole path
<Marsuaz> Artemis3: I'm trying
<lotuspsychje> exactingpenguin: and wich graphics card chipset?
<MonkeyDust> Marsuaz  do you use [tab] to complete the path? it should add the required back/slaches
<Artemis3> Marsuaz, also lose the ~ just in case
<exactingpenguin> Lotuspsychje: its the Intel i915 driver
<exactingpenguin> Lotuspsychje: the card is an Intel HD 4400
<lotuspsychje> exactingpenguin: did you install 14.04 with internet/updates enabled during setup?
<Artemis3> else just go with ftp or a file manager
<Artemis3> sftp
<Marsuaz> Artemis3: it's working. thank you.
<Marsuaz> MonkeyDust: no I don't
<Artemis3> ok
<exactingpenguin> Lotuspsychje: yes, and I installed the Intel driver installer
<Marsuaz> pragmaticenigma: I might try that, but isnt it less straight forward than scp?
<Artemis3> MonkeyDust, can't auto complete remote paths
<MonkeyDust> true
<lotuspsychje> exactingpenguin: hmm, maybe check logs for any weird screen errors?
<MonkeyDust> Marsuaz  create a similar folder locally, use [tab] to complete the path to it, then learn how to type it
<exactingpenguin> Lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll check them out, where are they? I'm totally new to Linux
<lotuspsychje> exactingpenguin: you can find interesting logs at /var/log/syslog and dmesg in terminal
<lotuspsychje> exactingpenguin: or the log viewer icon from your programs
<exactingpenguin> Lotuspsychje: thanks!
<daftykins> exactingpenguin: fwiw, running the intel driver installer is a mistake
<exactingpenguin> Daftykins: should I uninstall it?
<daftykins> you were here last night right?
<daftykins> we've been over this
<daftykins> those pics are too low quality to tell what's up, too
<exactingpenguin> daftykins: yeah that was me, this will be my permanent name
<OerHeks> driver from that 01.org site?
<exactingpenguin> Daftykins: I tested the 14.1 version of Ubuntu and had the same problem btw
<kaikas> Hi. My X is loading GLX and NV-GLX but my freeglut program tells me Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0" and freeglut (./main): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0'. Any ideas?
<daftykins> 14.10 - it's important to include 0's in ubuntu versions
<OerHeks> kaikas, do those messages appear when you start from comandline?
<kaikas> OerHeks: Yes.
<exactingpenguin> daftykins: whoops haha, still learning
<OerHeks> kaikas, then they are just messages, not errors.
<OerHeks> linux spawns a lot of messages, confusing i know.
<king313> hi guys, how I am supposed to reenable control+alt+f1 (for example) login screens?
<king313> I need to install something with X closed and I am unable to do it without them
<kaikas> OerHeks: Sadly the program never reaches my printf, so i assume that something is wrong.
<ppf> king313: how did you disable that in the firtst place
<king313> I did not disabled it
<king313> it's not enabled by default in my ubuntu 14.04 fresh installation
<daftykins> king313: let me guess, nvidia drivers?
<king313> yes
<king313> and that's what I am trying to install :)
<daftykins> you shouldn't really use manually downloaded ones
<daftykins> you've tried F2 through F6 i take it?
<ppf> why shouldn't you?
<king313> Yes, I've tried from F1 to F6, and from F8 to F12
<daftykins> because over the years they've had habits of failing to rebuild modules on kernel upgrades
<king313> daftykins, what alternative do you recommend? xorg-edgers?
<OerHeks> daftykins +1
<daftykins> yes, that's one idea
<daftykins> they have a ~346 driver
<kaikas> OerHeks: Am running a Tesla K40C and need to pass something through OpenGL to OpenCL. Therefore i need OpenGL, but freeglut fails.
<king313> I am a little bit scared of the chance of introducing some instability in my computer
<daftykins> king313: welcome to proprietary drivers
<king313> I would love something like ubuntu-x-swat but they seems a little bit outdated
<daftykins> king313: the other option is boot with nomodeset as a one time thing, then you can drop to TTY to install... then reboot manually
<king313> So, your opinion: could xorg-edgers make my computer flaky?
<daftykins> that's a decision for you. it's not like they can't be reversed
<k1l> king313: do you want a working driver or a maybe unstable but latest video driver?
<kaikas> Do i still need to install nvidia-glx or do the nvidia drivers ship that all nowadays? Information in the web seems to be pretty old considering GLX and freeglut.
<king313> I just want other opinions since mine is not expert enought. I am not going to blame you whatever the result :)
<king313> k1l, the current driver only allows me to use one screen
<daftykins> king313: what card is this for anyway?
<king313> MSI 750Ti OC
<daftykins> ok, so you can't use official ubuntu repo drivers anyway
<k1l> kaikas: what video card?
<daftykins> the 750 Ti doesn't work with <340 afaik
<kaikas> k1l: Tesla K40C
<king313> Nvidia lastest official drivers release is 340.76
<king313> Do not know which one I have installed
<daftykins> so check
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<k1l> kaikas: i would have said: nvidia-current or nvidia-$drivernumber ships all you need. but i am not sure for special cards
<daftykins> i don't even think a Tesla is supported by desktop drivers 0o
<king313> Oh. Nothings appears. lspci does recognize it as NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750Ti] rev a2
<kaikas> k1l: Maybe they excluded it, since there is no physical connection on thos cards? But normally GLX is just in the driver package, right?
<king313> It's weird that the installation does not downloaded nvidia by default. I enabled propietary drivers download.
<k1l> kaikas: yes. like i said it ships all a regular video card from nvidia needs
<king313> Should I try installing nvidia-current?
<kaikas> k1l: Okay, thanks. Just wanted to make sure.
<daftykins> king313: no, it won't work
<daftykins> -current is rubbish as it just installs 304
<king313> Thanks for saving me time. Going for edgers then.
<k1l> king313: what ubuntu?
<dmtarmey> hi i have lost my wifi connection on a advent when installing ubuntu 140;10 any ideas ?
<king313> ubuntu 14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 140 in Baz (deprecated) "description in "baz switch -H" is split " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140
<k1l> king313: nvidia-331 is the latest in the 14.04 repos
<daftykins> i don't think the -331 supports king313's 750 Ti
<king313> Im talking from my ignorance, but didn't nvidia needed 340?
<king313> s/nvidia/nvidia gtx 750 ti
<k1l> yes, that is what i am saying. you need some PPA because you card is to new for 14.04
<daftykins> king313: go and install it already, jeez
<daftykins> well that's great and all k1l -but we've been over all that already :)
<OerHeks> nvidia 334 and up for that TI 750
<k1l> yes, didnt mean to confuse. more like acknowledge
 * daftykins gently pushes king313 out the door, instructions in hand
<king313> Im going xorg-edgers way. nvidia-current package or 340 one?
<daftykins> they don't have a package called nvidia-current
<daftykins> read their package list :P
<king313> sorry for the big stupid question.
<king313> Going for nvidia-graphics-drivers-340  as it's the same main version that the one downloadable from nvidia website
<OerHeks> king313, really, what do you want to prove with that 340 question, as you card is supported by 334 and up?
<daftykins> said user is imagining it will be more stable for matching the website's official latest
<daftykins> or potentially non-beta
<BluesKaj> king313, yes but downloading the 340 from nvidia doesn't provide updates/upgrades from the repos, your website downloaded driver will break the next time there's driver upgrade from the repos
<king313> OerHeks, just docummenting my steps in case im going to do something blantantly wrong
<king313> OerHeks, and my mental process was the one that daftykins described
<daftykins> i'm in your head.
 * king313 becomes a little scared
<king313> Lastest version for the device, more bugfixes for it
<BluesKaj> king313, have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252908
<root> that's one hell of a users list right there
<daftykins> you shouldn't really be running IRC as root, Guest77337
<Guest77337> nope
<Guest77337> just noticed that
<miphix_> ha
<miphix_> i was like, wait a second. i'm still in root
<miphix_> thanks for the friendly nic change btw
<daftykins> miphix_: that's freenode, you can thank them in #freenode
<miphix_> *highfives #freenode*
<miphix_> you guys familiar with a way to black list upnp rather than blocking OUTPUT -s 239.0.0.0/8 -j DROP?
<cromagi> Can someone help me please?
<king313> BluesKaj, I didn't saw it. I am opting for installing drivers from xorg-edgers
<miphix_> sup cromagi
<cfhowlett> !ask | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> cromagi: not until you ask a question
<miphix_> what do you have brewing overe there
<miphix_> lol
<miphix_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<miphix_> !patience
<miphix_> just checking if it was a script
<daftykins> miphix_: stop abusing the bot please.
<cromagi> I have ubuntu 14.04 lts and its a desktop NOT A LAPTOP. I have a wireless wifi chip put into the pc. Windows uses it just fine but for some reason it wont work in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> king313, well, good luck , edgers aren't known for stable support
<miphix_> just checking
<miphix_> sorry
<miphix_> :)
<cromagi> So how do you get a wireless router working in ubuntu?
<miphix_> oh i see how it all started
<miphix_> still kinda new to irc
<king313> BluesKaj, that was I was afraid of, but it seems that installing the binary ones can give me conflicts at upgrading
<king313> (im not an expert, so maybe im wrong)
<jhutchins> cromagi: You just want to connect, or you want to set it up as a router/ap?
<king313> daftykins, just installed the drivers and rebooted. both screens work now flawless. Thanks!
<cromagi> I want wifi to work on it :P
<daftykins> king313: yay, however in that time i could've installed 100 ubuntu PCs ;)
<miphix_> can't you search for the chipset and google it?
<miphix_> like typing in lspci and taking the chipset id
<cromagi> me? miphix_
<king313> daftykins, I also received a salsa dancer friend and have a small talk meanwhile
<miphix_> i was asking in addition to your question
<miphix_> i havae the same issue with mine
<cromagi> That was my first step
<miphix_> the manufacturer created a driver for linux for mine, but, they gave up after kernel 2.2 or something
<jhutchins> cromagi: dmesg | less, look for relevant messages.
<cromagi> put that in my terminal?
<miphix_> yeah
<jhutchins> cromagi: Yes.
<miphix_> more or less
<miphix_> xD
<miphix_> such a bad joke in a serious room, i know
<cromagi> ok , what now? jhutchins
<jhutchins> miphix_: It's pretty common for multiple conversation threads to happen here, using the nic helps keep them clearer.  Tab completion of nicks is helpful.
<miphix_> indeed
<miphix_> cromagi: look for relevent information involving your wifi card
<jhutchins> cromagi: dmesg dumps the kernel message ring buffer - dmesg | less, look for messages related to your chipset.
<cromagi> ok
<miphix_> Does any one have any suggestions on reading material/manuals on reading the output of dmesg?
<piv> what is the best way to change the dns server being used? this is a server, so no network manager
<miphix_> or how to fathom the logs
<miphix_> they look about the same
<cromagi> i found intel network driver in the list jhutchins
<cromagi> what do i do?
<miphix_> what does it say?
<cromagi> nothing i ust have a list of drivers
<RagingBuddha> Can I somehow remove sidebar in Ubuntu and use Docky as program launcher?
<miphix_> RagingBuddha: is it linux?
<RagingBuddha> It's ... Ubuntu, so yes.
<miphix_> that's your answer
<miphix_> the how part
<miphix_> i don't know
<miphix_> xD
<cromagi> Miphix
<miphix_> yeah cromagi
<destro-> hi everyone, i was curious if anyone knows if a backported natty patch is out there for libc6?
<cromagi> Is ubuntu ever going to read my network thing? lol
<miphix_> yes
<cromagi> how?
<miphix_> unless it's really old
<cromagi> 10 years old
<cromagi> maybe more
<miphix_> ok one sec
<miphix_> i'm on the same issue with my tower
<cromagi> want the name?
<cromagi> of my adapter?
<miphix_> can any one in the room give me a URL to a website that hosts a database on chipset information and related
<miphix_> no no
<miphix_> i'll help you learn to fish
<miphix_> just toss you a fish and starve tomarrow?
<jhutchins> cromagi: WE were hoping to see if there were messages about your adapter in the dmesg buffer.  They might say what it's looking for like firmware or driver or something.
<jhutchins> cromagi: If lspci -nn describes it correctly the kernel at least knows what it is and probably has the right driver.
<miphix_> jhutchins: i have the same issue as he does. however, lspci recognizes and doesn ot handle the device
<miphix_> -nn you say?
<miphix_> or just n?
<Laurenceb___> hi
<miphix_> hi
<Laurenceb___> where are audio setting on 14.04?
<miphix_> lol
<Laurenceb___> oh
<Laurenceb___> im running xfce
<miphix_> i am going to learn alot sitting here
<Laurenceb___> i seem to have no audio
<cromagi> jhutchins , lspci -nn shows my adapter at the bottom of the list
<cfhowlett> destro-, unlikely as natty is LONG past end of life and completely unsupported in any way, shape or form
<miphix_> LTS ftw
<destro-> cfhowlett im fairly aware it's eol
<cromagi> miphix_: run lspci -nn and see if your device is in the list
<Laurenceb___> so how can i troubleshoot my audio?
<cromagi> If it is then the kernel can read it and your in bidness
<destro-> i am simply seeing if one exists for the legacy user, im between upgrades if you will
<Laurenceb___> can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> !sound | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cromagi> Laurenceb_: What's your problem?
<Laurenceb___> I have no audio output
<miphix_> ok, since i'm not near the machine at the time being. lets say it is and isn;t
<Laurenceb___> where is the volume applet?
<jhutchins> destro-: If you choose for whatever reason to run a distro beyond EOL you commit to having to build/apply patches yourself.
<cromagi> Go to system settings>sound
<jhutchins> destro-: It's a perfectly viable strategy, but you do have to keep it up to date if it's on the 'net.
<destro-> yeah i am willing to build the deb
<cromagi> And play around until you get what you want
<destro-> just curious if someone has done the work or published a guide
<cromagi> jhutchins: you there?
<k1l> cromagi: you are asking since days now and i still didnt see a output from "lsusb" or "lspci" in a pastebin to get to know what wifi chip that is at all
<miphix_> Laurenceb___: you still ther?
<Laurenceb___> yes
<jhutchins> miphix_: The -nn switch causes the pciid to be included; there are databases where you can search for the associated driver.
<miphix_> what is your sound card doing?
<miphix_> jhutchins: where can I find the database
<Laurenceb___> audio mixer says @HDA Intel@
<miphix_> after that, i'm set
<Laurenceb___> arg
<destro-> jhutchins: for the most part mitigation via network firewall is the best till my EOL OS servers go to their final resting place
<Laurenceb___> keyboard is screwed too
<cromagi> my chip is a "Broadcom corporation: Wmp54GS v1.1 802.llg wireless -G PCI adapter
<ppf> Laurenceb___: run pavucontrol
<miphix_> that's crazy
<Laurenceb___> ok
<destro-> Laurenceb___ your shit sounds really fucked up
<miphix_> so, what do you mean it's intel
<miphix_> is it something else/
<destro-> is this a laptop?
<destro-> desktop?
<Laurenceb___> yes, laptop
<Laurenceb___> Latitude D820, fresh 14.04 lts
<destro-> what brand/model?
<destro-> did you see if anyone has done a guide to installing and using for that model already
<cromagi> kil ^^^^^
<Laurenceb___> ok ill google
<destro-> if there are changes one needs to make for the specific components?
<jhutchins> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<destro-> in all honesty most of the information you require for a laptop that isnt "certified" for an OS comes from searching from others experiences or by writing up something yourself as you learn
<miphix_> !wifi chipset
<destro-> that was the bonus of running linux on a laptop pre-ubuntu, you had to figure this shit out yourself
<miphix_> mer
<destro-> so a lot of the questions took work
<daftykins> miphix_: please play with the bot in a private message if you're in a spammy mood
<jhutchins> cromagi: 14.04, right?
<daftykins> it's very irritating to the rest of us
<miphix_> not spamming
<jhutchins> !firmware
<miphix_> i'm actually trying to use it
<cromagi> yees, jhutchins
<raf97> CIAO!
<daftykins> yeah, so do so in a PM please.
<raf97> !list
<ubottu> raf97: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<miphix_> yes sir
<cfhowlett> miphix_, like this:  /msg ubottu !triggergoeshere
<cromagi> !list
<ubottu> cromagi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<miphix_> what's the bots nic?
<jhutchins> cromagi miphix_ This might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cromagi> what ubottu?
<destro-> i do miss the days of linux being an educational tool for the desktop/laptop user
<MonkeyDust> destro-  linux is no "tool"
<miphix_> interesting thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> miphix_, happy2help!
<destro-> MonkeyDust of you dont understand the use of the word tool
<destro-> im uncertain if you get my point
<miphix_> oh man, i smell a flame
<miphix_> linux isn't a tool?
<miphix_> xD
<destro-> tool = something to help you build
<miphix_> or destroy
<miphix_> seriously, i've seen linux do some crazy stuff
<destro-> linux itself is a tool to help you build upon computing knowledge, i had to LEARN linux when i picked it up in 95
<destro-> 96 or so
<destro-> now a days, it's far more simple to get running, at least in the server sense
<miphix_> i discovered linux in 2008
<miphix_> sad
<destro-> im probably a bit older
<miphix_> my world, it was only windows and mac
<miphix_> 31 yo
<destro-> 36
<destro-> just a bit
<miphix_> i lived under a rock
<miphix_> that doesn't help either
<destro-> i was a college dropout sysadmin
<destro-> still am
<miphix_> :)
<destro-> work at a big nyc media company
<miphix_> it's just a number
<miphix_> nice
<cfhowlett> !ot | please
<ubottu> please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<destro-> all the experience has made up for the lack of giving a shit about student loans
<destro-> ubottu fair enough
<destro-> cfhowlett sorry
<miphix_> oh don't tell me about student loans
<cromagi> i dont know if mine is b43
<miphix_> i'm in for 20 grand for a network systems engineering course and I'm getting screwed
<miphix_> my teacher is a tool
<destro-> anyhow, anyone spent time compiling something to mitigate GHOST over 11.04?  or am i SOL?
<cfhowlett> miphix_, PM or #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat.
<miphix_> ok
<gitext> After Ubuntu has crashed (again) my Bash history is corrupted. Just hieroglyphs in it. How can I fix it?
<cfhowlett> cromagi, refresh hour memory ... looks like you're working on wifi??
<cromagi> yes
<cfhowlett> cromagi, is it a broadcom by chance??
<TheNumb> destro-: which version of glibc?
<k1l> destro-: not from official side. 11.04 is EOL anyways and should not be used
<TheNumb> hmm, eglibc 2.13
<TheNumb> patch yo shizz
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> destro-: you could probably fetch the patch from debian and apply it yourself.
<destro-> TheNumb oooh good call
<pratik_> Hi can you give me link of Off Topic chat room ?
<k1l> !ot | pratik_
<ubottu> pratik_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skapism> Hi, I'm running ubuntu server 14.04 in an openvz environment (kernel 2.6.32-042stab094.8). I'm running a lighttpd/sql/php configuration. I have 2GiB of memory according to free -m. Even though lighttpd/mariadb/php don't consume a lot of memory, I only have about 100 MiB free.
<skapism> Is there a way to find out what's consuming the rest of the memory? (If I turn off all those services, there's around 300 MiB free.)
<daftykins> www.linuxatemyram.com
<null___> Test.
<daftykins> null___: failed
<null___> Fuck yeah, it works.
<cfhowlett> !language | null___,
<ubottu> null___,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> null___: don't use that language and don't use this channel for your testing. #test
<null___> Okay.
<skapism> daftykins: that would be fine, but when I just tried to install git via apt-get, it failed, saying it cannot fork.
<k1l> skapism: open htop and sort for ram usage
<skapism> k1l: I've got mysql at around 5%, then 10 php-cgi process each at ~1.5%, and those are the major culprits.
<skapism> That hardly amounts to 20% of the ram
<daftykins> skapism: such an ancient kernel, who is your provider?
<skapism> intovps
<k1l> skapism: are you sure it guaranteed 2 gb ram? sometimes the only got 1 gb and 1 gb is shared of all vhosts.
<skapism> k1l: yup, it's 2048 MB guaranteed.
<skapism> Well it does say 1702 at buffers/cache under free, so that should be fine.
<skapism> I just wonder why dpkg couldn't fork...
<rockstar_> Is it possible to do remote dual boot Ubuntu Installation, if so how? At the other end I have a small sister and I'm trying to help her to install it.
<saltlake> Champs, I find this is a common problem but have not found a resolution to it "gdk_mir_display_open
<saltlake> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<saltlake> Cannot open display:"
<saltlake> where gdk display is an issue on ubuntu server 14.1
<saltlake> is there a fix/hack that could be used
<cromagi> yes it is cfhowlett
<k1l> saltlake: what ubunut is that exactly?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cfhowlett> cromagi, do you have an ubuntu USB?
<k1l> saltlake: and what did produce that error? is there more than this words?
<saltlake> k11: this is ubuntu server 14.1
<cromagi> what do u mean
<k1l> saltlake: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<k1l> saltlake: and what did produce that error? and why does it want to open a window on a server?
<saltlake> k11: http://pastebin.com/S9Uhh4YY
<k1l> saltlake: and mir should not be used so far at all
<saltlake> k1l: Ok so I unistall mir components.
<bu5hm4n> hello, can someone tell me if I can uninstall linux-server on a server ?
<k1l> saltlake: mir ist still "in the making". the target for MIR as the new x11 is 16.04. its side by side with wayland development.
<saltlake> k1l: Oh wow.. I did not explicit to install it actually
<saltlake> I installed gnome-shell. I should remove it. Can you recommend a way to get a display lib for allow a window to open ?
<k1l> saltlake: ssh -X works
<saltlake> I will try that.. thank you
<skapism> k1l: any idea what could be the cause? for comparison, I had an older archlinux installation running on this vps until a while ago that consumed on average 1.2GB RAM. I'm seeing these values since having reinstalled.
<k1l> saltlake: you dont need a desktop running for that. you can just open that window on you local machine with ssh -X
<k1l> skapism: what gives you free -m?
<saltlake> Basically the ssh connection to the server needs to have the -X option..
<k1l> !paste | skapism
<ubottu> skapism: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jpds_> !ram | skapism
<ubottu> skapism: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<cromagi> is there a teamviewer for ubuntu
<daftykins> i already linked that
<daftykins> cromagi: yes, on their website
<skapism> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9959474/
<cromagi> so somebody on windows can use it to connect to my ubuntu?
<jhutchins> cromagi: What are you really trying to do?
<jpds_> skapism: Plenty of cache free.
<bu5hm4n> cromagi: if I remember correct it is running on linux ...
<k1l> skapism: see the 2. line
<k1l> skapism: linuxatemyram.com explains the lines very good
<skapism> k1l: yep, I've read linuxatemyram.com
<cromagi> im on a dev team and we could really use it]
<cromagi> How to install a .deb file?
<skapism> but why would an apt-get install git fail then?
<k1l> skapism: so you got a ram usage of 354 mb.
<k1l> skapism: that depends on the exact error message
<cfhowlett> cromagi, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<jpds_> skapism: Try it again.
<cromagi> ok
<bu5hm4n> cromagi: do you know collabedit ?
<cromagi> no
<skapism> jpds_: oh well, it worked. I wonder what that fork error was...
<cromagi> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb didnt work to install it
<cromagi> any other way?
<jpds_> skapism: Cosmic ray.
<cfhowlett> cromagi, "it" ??   what "it"?
<squinty> cromagi:  the software manager or install gdebi.   both will check for dependancy issues too
<skapism> jpds_: well, thank you.
<EriC^^> cromagi: what's the package/filename?
<skapism> k1l: thank you, too.
<k1l> np
<cromagi> teamviewer_10.0.37742_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> cromagi: what was the error?
<EriC^^> !info teamviewer
<pratik_> Hi
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in utopic
<skapism> k1l: apparently the kernel openvz uses is based on an older rhel6 kernel...
<pratik_> I can use a Windows machine for 10 hours straight without the slightest problem, but after around 15-30 minutes of using ubuntu my eyes become sore and dried out.I currently have 14.04 installed with a dual-boot Windows XP. Same hardware, eyestrain only with ubuntu.
<cromagi> how do i install it?
<EriC^^> cromagi: what is the error it's giving?
<k1l> skapism: yes, that is very old. imho they should offer newer kernels. maybe you can ask and get migrated to a more recent host
<squinty> cromagi:  try clicking on it in your file manager.  Software center will handle debs too
<squinty> cromagi:  if it still barfs using gdebi or software center then you may have a corrupt deb
<skapism> k1l: yeah, so far as I've read now, openvz cannot work yet with 3.x kernels with a full feature set
<cromagi> dpkg: error processing archive foo.deb (--install):
<cromagi>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<cromagi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cromagi>  foo.deb
<pratik_> I can use a Windows machine for 10 hours straight without the slightest problem, but after around 15-30 minutes of using ubuntu my eyes become sore and dried out.I currently have 14.04 installed with a dual-boot Windows XP. Same hardware, eyestrain only with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cromagi, foo.deb the name of your file?
<k1l> skapism: hmm, i am not sure. i saw a lot of openvz with 3.xx kernels
<cromagi> no lol
<cromagi> dpkg: error processing archive teamviewer_10.0.37742_amd64.deb (--install):
<cromagi>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<cromagi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cromagi>  teamviewer_10.0.37742_amd64.deb
<cromagi> sorry about that ^^ theres the error
<skapism> k1l: https://openvz.org/Vzctl_for_upstream_kernel
<cfhowlett> cromagi, in linux-speak "foo" = Placeholder of actual file name
<cromagi> i know
<skapism> k1l: it claims that just basic functionality is supported
<jpds_> skapism: Hasn't openvz been killed by lxc?
<skapism> jpds_: maybe I should start looking for another vps hoster, then.
<skapism> pity, I've been really content with this one over the years, never had any problems
<daftykins> but a 2.16 kernel in 2015? madness
<skapism> 2.6.32, daftykins
<k1l> skapism: the wiki page is from january 2014. i dont know if that is still true then. but maybe there is a openvz channel that can make a good answer
<daftykins> sorry, brain fail.
<skapism> k1l: yeah, I'd better ask my host directly what their plans are
<cromagi> what do i do??
<skapism> hoster*
<daftykins> cromagi: don't use 64-bit
<skapism> have you got any recommendations for a good no-frills vps provider?
<cromagi> i have 64bit
<daftykins> nope that's pretty off topic for this channel
<skapism> alright
<daftykins> cromagi: i know - and i'm saying try 32-bit teamviewer :)
<cromagi> okay ;)
<k1l> skapism: #ubuntu-offtopic might be better for that experience exchange :)
<skapism> k1l: that sounds good!
<cromagi> dpkg: error processing archive teamviewer_10.0.37742_i386.deb (--install):
<cromagi>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<cromagi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cromagi>  teamviewer_10.0.37742_i386.deb
<EriC^^> cromagi: supply the full path to the command
<cromagi> idk how to "write paths"
<EriC^^> cromagi: if it's in your Downloads dir type ~/Downloads/teamviewer.....deb
<cromagi> sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/teamviewer_10.0.37742_i386.deb
<cromagi> ?
<EriC^^> cromagi: yes
<cromagi> worked :) thanks
<cromagi> dpkg: error processing package teamviewer (--install):
<cromagi>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<cromagi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cromagi>  teamviewer
<cromagi> dang was almost therer
<EriC^^> cromagi: type dpkg -I ~/Downloads/teamviewer.... | grep Depends
<EriC^^> install the dependencies then try again
<squinty> cromagi:   <squinty> cromagi:  the software manager or install gdebi.   both will check for dependancy issues too
<mustmodify> I'm experiencing an odd, intermitent issue with a server that seems to revolve around files. For instance, tailing a relatively small file just now took several seconds to come up. Same thing happens with vim. Usually things are fast, but occasionally there's a several-second delay. Any thoughts on how I can diagnose this kind of issue?
<EriC^^> that too ^
<daftykins> mustmodify: what kind of server?
<cromagi> none of those worked
<mustmodify> daftykins: ubuntu ... I'll have to look up the version number.
<mustmodify> I'm accessing it via ssh
<cn28h_> mustmodify: local files or are they mounted over nfs/cifs/etc?
<mustmodify> local
<mustmodify> cn28h_: local
<daftykins> mustmodify: i mean physical box vs. VM, running at home or what
<mustmodify> daftykins: ah, thanks. Let's see... vm at rackspace
<mustmodify> load and memory look good
<daftykins> disk usage?
<daftykins> i think you should give them a shout in the first isntance
<daftykins> instance too
<mustmodify> I'm not sure how to look at that.
<null___> The BELL (\a) is off by default at ubuntu, right? How to turn it on?
<daftykins> mustmodify: 'df -h'
<cromagi> what do i do?
<cromagi> It wont install
<cromagi> dang
<daftykins> cromagi: i thought you were working on wifi trouble to start with?
<pratik_> Hi , could you please solve my issue ? Please I beg you!
<daftykins> what's more important here?
<pratik_> Hi , could you please solve my issue ? Please I beg you!
<daftykins> pratik_: please don't repeat yourself, it's very irritating
<cromagi> i took a break from it
<bkleef> Did anybody use mdadm to create RAID sets like ZFS with for example two RAID 6 setups and on top of that RAID 0?
<cromagi> How do i fix unmet dependencies?
<squinty> cromagi:  just installed that file using, the software center and my file manager without any problems.  using dpkg is not the recommended method.  as stated before use either the software center or install gdebi.
<pratik_> I didnt get ANY answer from ANY1.What is this then ?
<daftykins> pratik_: go look up ways to change your subpixel rendering and ensure you're using the correct resolution for your display
<daftykins> pratik_: this is a volunteer channel, you are not *owed* help
<pratik_> its proper resolution
<cromagi> i cant install gdebi either
<cromagi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cromagi>  gdebi : Depends: gdebi-core (= 0.9.5.4) but it is not going to be installed
<cromagi>          Depends: gksu but it is not going to be installed
<cromagi>          Recommends: libgtk2-perl but it is not going to be installed
<cromagi>  teamviewer : Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.4) but it is not going to be installed
<cromagi>               Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not installable
<pratik_> subpixel rendering ? how to change it?
<daftykins> pratik_: that's what you need to look up.
<pratik_> I thought you guys here are talented and willing to help
<niel> so is there a way to install the drivers from nvidia and not have it screw the entire DE?
<squinty> cromagi:  and how are you trying to install gdebi?
<niel> I need the absolute latest drivers from there site
<Scunizi> I'm trying to find a package that will help me pic complementary colors for a print application.  Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> cromagi: try the 64bit version
<EriC^^> ( if you're using a 64bit machine )
<squinty> multiarch version installs without any problems on 14.04
<niel> even nvidia-current is super outdated
<squinty> that package he is trying to install is multiarch
<EriC^^> squinty: ok
<parallels> ciao
<cromagi> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<cromagi> i tried both versions
<daftykins> pratik_: i would recommend you don't act entitled in here, i gave you a pointer of what to look up - now you may help yourself :)
<cromagi> ohhh daftykins just burned you lol
<daftykins> cromagi: please don't comment on other discourse
<cromagi> anyone using the samsung galaxy s3 on straight talk (SCH-S968C) ?
<cromagi> and does anyone have a fix to my problem? :P
<squinty> cromagi:  all your updates done?
<daftykins> cromagi: this is not phone support.
<null___> All you need is love.
<cromagi> i installed updates earlioer
<cromagi> I just remembered i have to restart my pc
<cromagi> brb
<molgrum> does wine1.6 not come with gnutls? in that case, why not?
<naw4> join #bullylug
<fonsor> hi does anyone know if there's a way to start nautilus without the side panel?
<MonkeyDust> molgrum  better ask in the wine channel
<molgrum> MonkeyDust: i did, they told me to speka to the packager :|
<MonkeyDust> molgrum  and what did the packager say?
<molgrum> MonkeyDust: haven't contacted the packager
<arcsky> anyonw got tightvncserver to work?
<MonkeyDust> molgrum  in a terminal type this to find his name    apt-cache show wine
<squinty> fonsor:  try View -> show side panel  (that option is in Files.. not sure about Nautilus)
<trism> molgrum: it is a dep of the package (well recommend), is something not working?
<molgrum> trism: yeah, http://pastebin.com/6LAy0z8P
<molgrum> trying to launch quake live
<trism> molgrum: do you have libgnutls26:i386 installed?
<molgrum> trism: yes
<RagingBuddha> Hey guys, where do I find programs in Ubuntu? I would like to add a few to Startup Applications, but no clue where they are located (Skype, Pidgin etc.)
<cromagi> ok i finished installing my updates and i still get the same errors
<quey> i hava javafx compilation problem . http://pastebin.com/eNrdGnr0
<quey> Can anyone help?
<cromagi> what do i do?
<daftykins> quey: you probably want a java development channel
<daftykins> development is off topic here
<quey> i have write there but no answer
<daftykins> quey: then you must be patient there, whether it's #java or ##java or what
<cgt> Anyone got experience (good/bad) with Asus Z97-AR under Linux?
<cromagi> how do i install gdebi?
<cgt> cromagi: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<daftykins> cgt: very unlikely to find someone with the same hardware, standard sense applies - try to get a board with intel NICs and not realtek ones
<daftykins> (or those silly 'killer NICs'
<cgt> Yeah it's got an Intel NIC. It does say "turboLAN" though... sounds suspicious. I'll look it up.
<daftykins> probably some silly Asus tech claiming speed improvements :)
<cgt> Yeah, I know some of their ROG boards have silly stuff like that
<cromagi> i get errors with that
<smurfy> how do you configure lynx as to where it saves files to?
<cgt> cromagi: what errors?
<Radi> hi guys
<Radi> i need some help installing wine properly
<cromagi> unmet dependencies wherever i go!
<quey> REGISTER
<Semiautomatic> i never had a problem installing wine
<Semiautomatic> just apt-get
<null___> apt-get moo
<cromagi> anyone?
<cgt> cromagi: It would help if you pasted the exact error you get on paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> cromagi, so you are installing on a samsung galaxy s3?
<cromagi> no
<cromagi> on ubuntu
<OerHeks> cromagi, oke, normally an unmet dependencie error says "sudo apt-get install -f"
<arcsky> with this i get only grey color when i connect: tightvncserver :0  -geometry 1920x1080 -depth 24 -dpi 96
<OerHeks> arcsky, try without -depth 24 ?
<quey_>  /msg nickserv help register
<quey_> how to conect ##java?
<cromagi> i installed gdebi
<cromagi> now what
<quey_> thx
<cromagi> ?
<arcsky> OerHeks: ok now i got it to work. next question, why do i only see a terminal and a window manger? also why cant it be so nice screen quality since its only on my LAN?
<cromagi> when installing teamviewer with gdebi
<cromagi> This package is uninstallable
<cromagi> Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2
<beast> hi fader, still at hosp ?
<quey_> how to join #java?
<null___>  /join #java
<beast> actually not in town.
<quey_> i need invited
<daftykins> quey_: it's probably ##java
<quey_> doesnt exist
<ppf> it's ##java
<daftykins> quey_: any network problems, please ask for support in #freenode
<LurkAshFlake> how do i access the content of my cd-drive in a terminal?
<quey_>  ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<squinty> quey_:  joining #java here automatically sends me to join ##java
<Pici> !register | quey_
<ubottu> quey_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LurkAshFlake> squinty same channel
<quey_> ok
<squinty> LurkAshFlake:  that is exactly my point. :P
<daftykins> LurkAshFlake: you should see a mounted disc path from "df -h" then you can change to its' path
<daftykins> (assuming it's desktop that auto mounted the disc)
<LurkAshFlake> is there a tool to get a .iso file out of a CD?
<LurkAshFlake> well yes there is but.. anyway
<daftykins> 'dd'
<null___> Hm. How to trick firefox to open irc:// links with irssi? Any idea?
<teward> null___: you'd need a GUI hook that executes irssi in certain parameters - irssi is CLI so i don't think by default there's any kind of application integration there
<kbrosnan> null___: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<null___> Thought about to automatic run urxvt with irssi. I'll check mighty google.
<null___> Oh, thanks.
<squinty> null___:  there is also a firefox channel here on freenode    #firefox
<Rapture> I'm trying to figure out why my logrotate isn't kicking in for a set of logs. I have it set to daily and when I do a dry run it says "log does not need rotating" when I check the status the date of the logs it well over a day old (2014-12-16-6:0:0). Any help on why it's not working?
<Rapture> why I run it with -f I get error: error creating output file /var/log/mylog/mylog.log-20150125.gz: File exists
<breadmonster> Okay, so I have a slight problem booting.
<breadmonster> I gave my laptop to the HP service center, and they opened it up and booted it with a spare HDD, which completely changed my motherboard values, I think.
<breadmonster> So I ran boot repair on a live CD.
<daftykins> that doesn't seem a wise move
<breadmonster> this is the log file: paste.ubuntu.com/9960646
<breadmonster> daftykins: I had Ubuntu installed before.
<maelztrom> So, I bumpbed my 12.04.? to HWE to get the 3.8 kernel (docker installation instrutions for precise).  I'd like to back out of this. hwe-support-status command  told me -- check out the wiki at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<maelztrom> the wiki told me:  "the hwe-support-status tool will tell you what you need to do"
<daftykins> maelztrom: yeah you can't install 3.8 on precise, that's an old EOL kernel :)
<maelztrom> how the heck do I get my kernel back to 3.2 series...?
<daftykins> maelztrom: ls /boot, confirm you still have 3.2 kernels, then just purge the 3.8 ones
<breadmonster> daftykins: now I'm back on Windows. GRUB just doesn't show up.
<breadmonster> Can anyone give me a hand?
<daftykins> breadmonster: looks like you just need to reinstall GRUB
<daftykins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<maelztrom> that simple daftykins?  heck... thought it was like switching me up to some pseudo distro.  Thanks
<breadmonster> daftykins: I already ran boot-repair once...
<breadmonster> Like five minutes ago.
<daftykins> maelztrom: nah, just kernel packages and some xorg packages - but that only matters if it's a desktop
<maelztrom> daftykins: standard dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<daftykins> wat, so it is a desktop?
<maelztrom> (of course)
<daftykins> there's no of course about that :>
<daftykins> what did you initially run to install the raring HWE?
<maelztrom>  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-raring linux-headers-generic-lts-raring
<daftykins> oh and no depends?
<maelztrom> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-raring xserver-xorg-lts-raring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-raring
<daftykins> ah :P
<daftykins> oh dear oh dear oh dear
<maelztrom> did the reboot, looked at the new shiny, saw a million other things break, got the HWE warning and said "wow, I think I should have made a fresh backup"
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/265999/how-to-remove-kernel-lts-enablement-stack
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
 * Mark-Potter tests it
<Mark-Potter> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<breadmonster> daftykins: Did you have a look at the boot-repair logs?
<daftykins> yes but i'm not that hot with them
<breadmonster> Do you know who I can ask/
<beast> was wondering about it, still wating...
<daftykins> beast: about what?
<daftykins> breadmonster: actually... go into your system's EFI (the BIOS setup) and make sure the boot device is set to the hard disk instead of 'Windows Boot Manager' or whatever the exact name is
<breadmonster> How do I do that?
<daftykins> what brand did you say it is?
<daftykins> HP
<daftykins> hmm, something like F12 on boot at the logo to enter setup, it should say on-screen
<breadmonster> daftykins: Yup.
<daftykins> beast: do you have a support question or not?
<maelztrom> many thanks daftykins, lurking in hopes of pay-it-forward
<nafac> Ubuntu eat my socks, I can do anything three keypresses with my brand new debian openbox development ide.
<kristoffelloos> Does anyone have a solution, I'm trying to stream Linux games from my one Ubuntu pc to another one, who does this, and what app are you using for this?
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> 14.04.1 servr with encrypted home: some things and the ssh key auth fail often. how to solve that properly - timeout of ecryptfs access?
<murdravic> nafac: Ubuntu thinks my usb wired game controller is wireless. Anyone out there can help me fix this, it'd be much appreciated. I'm going slightly mad.
<pragmaticenigma> murdravic, does the controller work?
<pbx> kristoffelloos, it's possible i'm just ignorant, but i have no idea what you mean by "stream" a game.  are you trying to do screen capture?  file transfer? the answer may not be game-specific. spell it out a little more, including saying what you tried and specificlally how it didn't meet your needs
<murdravic> pragmaticenigma:  Should.  I just bought it. I got it t configure in debian, but I don't think it saved. And wouldn't work in mupen.
<Mark-Potter> lol
<nafac> buy XBOX hoh
<Mark-Potter> nafac: STFU
<kristoffelloos> pbx my one pc has a good video card  etc, the other one in my living room is a older one, can't handle modern games, Steam inhouse gaming stream only works from Windows to Linux. I want a solution so I can game on my older pc true the stronger one ;-)
<Rapture> !matched
<Rapture> !matches
<pbx> kristoffelloos, good clarification, thanks.  sounds like maybe steam support would be worth hitting up as well
<murdravic> Correct if wrong-- xbox one has regular console connecter?  xbox 360 is usb?
<nafac> hack the controller
<nafac> flash bash boom
<daftykins> murdravic: xbox360 controllers are wired and wireless. the wireless one is USB connectable but does not send data over USB, therefore can't be used without a wireless dongle. the wired one is USB, yes. the xbox one controller is microUSB connectable and works wired (not sure about with Linux)
<OerHeks> i read that xbox360 controller is supported in 3.18 kernel, without vibro http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/linux-kernel-3-18-released-whats-new
<daftykins> nafac: since you do not use ubuntu and are not here for a support question, please remain silent otherwise you can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kristoffelloos> @pbx Steam isn't there yet, I'm looking for another solution like a kind of rdp, vnc or x11 solution on high framerate and sound support
<pragmaticenigma> murdravic, If the controller is working, even though it thinks it is wireless, that is okay. Sometimes the driver will claim it's wireless when it really isn't.
<murdravic> daftykins: So xB1 micro, xB360 reb
<daftykins> 'reb' ?
<murdravic> er,,, reg-ular
<crazyhead42> I'm trying to figure out how to open the filecabnet to specific pages using the shell (so that I can see what type of files are in the directory I am viewing. ps ux gives me waaaayy too much information and I can't Identify the the program. How should I go about identifying it?
<murdravic> So two people responded. Who is primary?
<daftykins> primary? explain
<daftykins> crazyhead42: as in you're trying to find out which program is the file browser? nautilus if this is unity
<daftykins> so perhaps "nautilus ." for current working directory
<crazyhead42> ... umm... how do I identify if I'm using unity?
<daftykins> you see all the icons on the left of the screen in a vertical toolbar
<RussianAgg> i use windows XP
<murdravic> daftykins:  Neh Mine I'll just broadcast. Is it established I have xbox 360 controller> Would It matter?
<MonkeyDust> crazyhead42  taksbar to the  left?
<RussianAgg> pirate version
<RussianAgg> i dont pay for soft
<daftykins> murdravic: i can't understand you :)
<rww> RussianAgg: My condolences. Is there an Ubuntu technical support question we can help you with?
<DJones> RussianAgg: ok, but how is that relevant to Ubuntu
<crazyhead42> Yes. I believe so.
<MonkeyDust> crazyhead42  what do you see?
<RussianAgg> ubunti is it sex form ? like 69 ?
<RussianAgg> WHAT THE FUKC
<MonkeyDust> RussianAgg  please leave
<murdravic> Judging by the connecter type, do I have xbox 360 controller?? Does it even matter??
<RussianAgg> SANCTION?
<DJones> RussianAgg: This is an ubuntu support channel, please stay on topic
<RussianAgg> against russia?
<DJones> !guidelines | RussianAgg
<ubottu> RussianAgg: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<RussianAgg> why do you use it shiit?
<OerHeks> RussianAgg, join #ubuntu-ru for more fun.
<crazyhead42> Umm, well it's got the search thing on top, the terminal button, the files button, then a bunch of other squares
<daftykins> murdravic: you can tell the controller version from pictures online. only the wired xbox 360 controller works without a wireless dongle (the USB cable cannot be removed from the controller end)
<MonkeyDust> crazyhead42  which of these is it? http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<crazyhead42> 1st
<MonkeyDust> ok, that's unity, the default
<crazyhead42> but how do I find that stuff out?
<murdravic> Then, since my usb cable removes from both ends, it must be xbox 1?
<daftykins> crazyhead42: you saw me say it's nautilus right?
<MonkeyDust> crazyhead42  by getting used to it, by using it, like you got used to windows or mac
<crazyhead42> Yes, but what I want is not the fish, but rather how to fish (pardon the poorly used metaphor)
<daftykins> murdravic: does it look like this? maybe in white? http://www.gamerzicon.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Xbox-360-Play-and-charge-Kit.png
<__raven_> 14.04.1 servr with encrypted home: some things and the ssh key auth fail often. how to solve that properly - timeout of ecryptfs access?
<daftykins> murdravic: this is an xbox 360 controller above an xbox one controller: http://gameswallpaperhd.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/xbox-one-controller-colorsxbox-one--xbox-360-controller-comparison-e4qyagwz.jpg
<MonkeyDust> !manual | crazyhead42 start here
<ubottu> crazyhead42 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> !manual | crazyhead42
<ubottu> crazyhead42: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<murdravic> daftykins:  It does not. The cable is standard, with regular usb connector on one end, and micro-usb on the other. And the controller has one micro-usb port, and one (I think mini?) usb port.
<murdravic> And cable and controller are both black
<crazyhead42> ah, yes. That thing. I'm still learning how to navigate it. And generally failing.
<daftykins> murdravic: so which pic?
<daftykins> bottom one, xbox one controller, presumably
<kirkland> __raven_: disable automatic unmounting
<murdravic> daftykins:  Your web link showed only one pic...
<daftykins> murdravic: yeah i meant which one in the pic :)
<Bashing-om> crazyhead42: Another guide I like: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<__raven_> kirkland: how to do that?
<murdravic> daftykins: er... and there's... only one cable? Looks like some kindof cap, aswell... I dunno...
<crazyhead42> So there aren't commands to see what was activated by the GUI?
<daftykins> murdravic: *facepalm* are you unable to compare what you have in front of you with a picture online?
<daftykins> murdravic: anyway it sounds like you have an xbox one controller. see the picture for proof
<michaelaguiar> Can someone give me a quick hand on a software raid?
<daftykins> !details | michaelaguiar
<ubottu> michaelaguiar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonsterC> hi
<michaelaguiar> I have a 24 disk raid array.  2 of them had some superblock issue, and now I have some corrupt files.  I was able to mark those 2 drives as spares, and mount the drive to log back into it
<michaelaguiar> But now, I need to move the two spares back onto the array, with hopes that it will fix my corrupt files
<murdravic> daftykins:  That is the definitive difference? The cable in the pic is xbox360?
<kirkland> __raven_: rm -f $HOME/.ecryptfs/auto-umount
<murdravic> Then yes, mine is xbox 1
<divBy0> hey, im trying to access a camera feed at mydlink.com and on firefox and chrome it's saying jre is not installed and java is not showing up in either browser's about:plugins. from terminal java -version says java is up to date
<murdravic> does xboxdrv or ubuntu-xboxdrv work in xbox 1?
<daftykins> murdravic: look at the guide button on each, they're pretty hugely different
<__raven_> kirkland: ok tnx
<kbrosnan> divBy0: you will need to install the java plugin. it is a separate package. note java is a npapi plugin it will only work in Firefox these days
<murdravic> does xboxdrv or ubuntu-xboxdrv work in xbox 1?
<divBy0> kbrosnan, what is npapi?
<daftykins> divBy0: mozilla plugin system
<daftykins> (technically netscape)
<divBy0> kbrosnan, daftykins thx && cheers
<murdravic> daftykins:  At least I've completely identified it. Finally. It's an xbox 360.
<daftykins> murdravic: yay :)
<murdravic> daftykins:  Can you help me set it up as xbox 1?
<daftykins> no, you can't make a controller into another model
<murdravic> daftykins:  Dafty... the cable in your web link pic looks nothing like mine. I was testing. I have the xbox 1 controller. Could you help me to set it up?
<Pici> 70
<daftykins> murdravic: deliberate attempts to mislead me don't really put me in a charitable mood. goodbye now
<murdravic> Well... (CENSORED)
<murdravic> (Really Long Rant... Self-Censored)
<michaelaguiar> I had 2 drives on a 24 drive array suddently return a no superblock error.  I moved these drives to SPARES, and was able to mount my raid again, but I have a ton of corrupt files.  Any ideas how to get my files back?
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: did you look at their SMART data to see if they had failed?
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: How can I check that?
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit"
<daftykins> where sdX is the chosen disk
<daftykins> (they'll need to be attached to a controller that allows direct querying)
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9962090/
<michaelaguiar> ther eis one of them
<WR-Stone> I have an issue with PBIS Open and a Windows domain in Azure.  Anyone have any experience?  And yes, I'm aware that Azure sucks.  ;)
<murdravic> daftykins:  You know... I thought we,d established it to be Not xbox 360. You took so long getting back, I just thought I'd playfully nudge...
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9962122/  there is the other
<daftykins> murdravic: no, you weren't clear. now excuse me, i'm helping people who make sense
<murdravic> then you must not be reading fast enough. Thanks for anotherfailure.
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Here is one more, that I was suspicious about, but it mounted with the rest of the array fine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9962129/
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: the first two show some errors at the bottom, but the SMART data tables are clean. the last one you link, has 1483 reallocated sectors on line 64 and is definitely 100% faulty, you should RMA that drive if you're in warranty
<AkivaAvraham> is there an icon for Ubuntu Touch?
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Ok so the first two are fine, it’s the last one that is my problem
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: no, the first two show errors that i have not seen before, so they require more testing
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Oh ok
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: how did you determine you have corrupt data? did you fsck the volume after mounting with 2 missing disks?
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: I mounted the full array, then try to open my files, and they are corrupt
<daftykins> ah, what RAID mode does it use?
<michaelaguiar> RAID 10
<MonsterC> hi
<daftykins> hmm 1TB disks are tiny for using 24 with :D
<daftykins> s/with/of/
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Yea, I didn’t set this raid up, and it’s a mess right now.
<michaelaguiar> daftykins: Any idea if I can fix my corrupt files, or are they pretty much lost?
<daftykins> michaelaguiar: your #1 priority is restoring the array, worry about the data after that :) the first two suspect drives i would zero fill then check their SMART data again... ("dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=2M" on another system preferably) then if they are clean, try returning them to the array and rebuilding it. replace the definitely faulty one and rebuild it too
<amal> Thank you
<amal> I was wondering about the backdoors in ubunty
<amal> ubuntu*
<amal> can someone help me out with that
<freeroute> amal: sure, I'll contact the NSA so they can get in touch with you
<freeroute> don't worry, they already have your contact details
<LurkAshFlake> What do i use to open .pdf
<LurkAshFlake> okular didn't work
<michaelaguiar> I am trying to run “sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sdy1” — but it keeps telling me this drive is in use.  How do I force it to stop?
<michaelaguiar> madadm —stop /dev/md0 doesn’t work either, says busy
<tflgen2> Hi, I'm trying to boot ubuntu with an NFS root. My initrd seems to not like that and keeps bailing out with a unknown block error. Anyone willing to help guide me?
<steven__> Question! Why can I not do a dual boot with Windows? Ubuntu already installed on system. I want to install Windows now and then Ubuntu over this one. My Win CD will not boot.
<k1l> steven__: choose the cd in boot menu order
<steven__> That does not seem to work
<steven__> I hit F12 and choose CD
<tflgen2> steven__: disconnect the hard drive and try again. Make sure your windows install is bootable
<k1l> steven__: maybe the cd is corrupted. if you choose the cd and it doesnt work its more a windows issue since in bios state ubuntu doesnt touch anything
<steven__> When I disconnect the hard drive do you mean to unplug the SATA cable from the motherboard?
<BluesKaj_> steven__, is thei s a laptop? if so try Fn+F2
<tflgen2> steven__: either from the mobo or the hdd, doesn't matter which end
<steven__> Shutdown. Unplug. Unplug SATA cable. Replug cable. Plug and power up. Nothing else to it?
<steven__> I just want to make sure I have it clear
<tflgen2> steven__: shutdown, unplug power cable, unplug sata cable, replug power, boot
<BluesKaj_> tflgen2, that never worked for me
<steven__> Right
<tflgen2> BluesKaj_: what didn't nfs root?
<steven__> Why must I disconnect the hard drive though? Why will that work?
<tflgen2> steven__: this is just to test if your disc is good
<steven__> Ahhh!
<k1l> steven__: honestly: you dont need to. if you choose the "cd" in the boot menu and it doesnt work the cd is wrong.
<k1l> steven__: so make sure the cd works
<tflgen2> looks like he (steven) has one box
<bwe> Hi, lightdm on my Ubuntu 14.10 (upgraded to Xubuntu) fails to start: http://sprunge.us/hGLI Where can I search for the root of this undesired behavior?
<stryngs> Would upgrading dpkg break a system?
<stryngs> on an old ubuntu for instance
<stryngs> to a newer dpkg than what apt wants?
<Darknet> why would you not upgrate your ubuntu
<Darknet> upgrade *
<stryngs> just a random question =)
<stryngs> It's moreso for the maemo system on my n900
<stryngs> just curious if its as intrical as libc6 for instance
<bwe> I've went through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Help.2C_I_can.27t_see_my_Desktop.21 w/out any success.
<xar> is virt-manager and KVM are better than Virtualbox, please?
<tflgen2> xar: depends on what you want to do
<xar> tflgen2, would you please detail your answer?
<k1l> xar: virtualbox is very userfriendly for the regular user
<xar> k1l, I don't think that it's that userfriendly, look at this post of mine http://askubuntu.com/questions/578546/how-to-fix-virtualbox?noredirect=1#comment799171_578546
<tflgen2> xar: if you are looking to virtualize many headless boxes and utilize primarily linux guests, my vote is for KVM. Windows guests and the occasional VM, I vot vbox
<tflgen2> s/vot/vote
<xar> k1l, this error remains unresolved
<daftykins> that looks like you just don't have the product installed, nor the kernel module loaded
<k1l> xar: how did you install virtualbox?
<bwe> Okay, I have it: Failed to load modue "nvidia" (module does not exist). How can I switch to nouveau?
<k1l> yes, i think there is the kernel module missing. like missing kernel headers or a wrong install
<daftykins> bwe: it would have automatically were it installed. read the whole of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xar> k1l, using ubuntu's app manager
<k1l> xar: "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox"
<bwe> daftykins: Thanks :)
<xar> k1l, I didn't download it, I've just installed it from the app manager
<vassagus> Is there any open source software free to use for bandwidth shaping?. I'm using shorewall as firewall and squid as proxy. Not sure if I can do that with squid.
<vassagus> *easy to use, not free to use.
<tony_> !list
<ubottu> tony_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bwe> daftykins: However, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is installed: http://sprunge.us/KABK
<daftykins> bwe: why have you added roughly one million kernel parmeters to your boot line?
<daftykins> bwe: there's nothing wrong with nouvea, it's being used :)
<bwe> daftykins: What's my problem?
<daftykins> bwe: not X as far as i can tell. it's whatever is up with your lightdm / user config. check ~/ for any files not owned by your user
<yana> )
<bwe> daftykins: chowning the content of ~ to the $user did not solve the issue, hrmpf.
<daftykins> bwe: oh dear, the shotgun approach. very unwise
<xar> can someone help me on this please http://askubuntu.com/questions/578546/how-to-fix-virtualbox?noredirect=1#comment799171_578546?
<xar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/578546/how-to-fix-virtualbox?noredirect=1#comment799171_578546
<daftykins> xar: k1l asked you to run a command. you cannot progress until you do that
<xar> daftykins, I did that
<daftykins> where's the pastebin'd result?
<bwe> daftykins: .Xauthority is owned by the user and is set to 177. Is that correct?
<daftykins> bwe: pass.
<xar> k1l, here is the result http://pastebin.com/8GP9q2Rc
<xar> daftykins,
<daftykins> '1' sounds wrong
<daftykins> that would be execute 0o
<beast> hi all !
<bwe> daftykins: Seems to me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/871667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871667 in Light Display Manager ".Xauthority sometimes owned by root, which blocks login" [Undecided,New]
<beast> hi fader
<xar> daftykins, so? any suggestion, please?
<daftykins> bwe: that's not a bug, that's usually a case of users running startx as root or with sudo, which is unwise. have you done that?
<daftykins> xar: no
<bwe> daftykins: no
<michaelaguiar> I am trying to mdadm —stop /dev/md0 — but it keeps telling me cannot get exclusive access
<michaelaguiar> how can I get past this and stop it?
<bwe> daftykins: How can I remove all user settings and get a clean, fresh setup for Xubuntu with lightdm on my system without re-installing the complete system?
<daftykins> bwe: create a new user and test it
<bwe> daftykins: Fine. I start lightdm with   sudo start lightdm    correct?
<beast> i was wandering, still wating
<daftykins> bwe: or sudo service lightdm start
<daftykins> or restart
<bwe> daftykins: I get Failed to apply ACL on /dev/dri/card1: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> xar, when vbox complaints about 'WORLD_WRITABLE' that is bad, seems like vbox, or its vm is writable 777
<bwe> daftykins: (having added a user before)
<daftykins> bwe: sorry, not familiar with that
<OerHeks> maybe a backup vm restored with wrong permissions, from ntfs to ext4
<xar> OerHeks, so how do I to fix that? I've tried to reinstall it, but, nothing has changed.
<xar> OerHeks, I think that I need to delete some config files which vbox doesn't remove on its uninstall, but i can't find them
<k1l> xar: do you have the kernel headers installed for your kernel?
<k1l> xar: "uname -a" brings you what?
<xar> k1l, http://pastebin.com/7DsJ3TJ7
<bwe> daftykins: It's .Xauthority file permissions. As unwise as you know me, I have deleted it without knowing what I am doing. How can I create it?
<daftykins> bwe: what is?
<OerHeks> that .Xauthority will be re-created when you reboot,
<k1l> xar: "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"
<michaelaguiar> can anyone tell me how to mdadm stop /dev/md0 ???  It keeps telling me it cant get exclusive access
<nicholasserra> Hello. Not sure where to ask this. Are there release notes for new ubuntu AMIs released for EC2? I see they release them often, but I can't find any changelog. I assume they're security releases. Thanks!
<xar> k1l, http://pastebin.com/AZuWaU3p
<michaelaguiar> its not mounted
<Diyar> Spac F U :) You will get the reslt based what you did :) and let her s you d everytime :)
<Hoenheim> Would anyone know if I can install Ubuntu on a 1st gen x1 carbon and use some of the 2nd generations drivers on Ubuntu's website?
<k1l> xar: ok, so the right linux headers are installed. did you receive an error when installing vbox? and did you restart after the install?
<daftykins> Hoenheim: just keep the OS up to date, no need to pick and choose drivers. this isn't windows
<OerHeks> michaelaguiar, mdadm --stop /dev/md0 # maybe?
<Diyar> emma spac :) it's was taste Opertoin System?
<xar> k1l, I didn't got any error on the installation, it occurs when I try to launch start one vm
<Hoenheim> alrighty, thanks ^_^
<bwe> OerHeks: Thanks. So who the heck changes the permissions of .Xauthority if not me?
<michaelaguiar> OerHeks: Oh I know the command, it keeps telling me it cant get exclusive access
<michaelaguiar> mdadm: Cannot get exclusive access to /dev/md0:Perhaps a running process, mounted filesystem or active volume group?
<Diyar> spac emma .. I think you are need connecting between the wireless with different band I mean spac you use /b and let emma use /n because emma doing for everyone sharing connection wihtout drivers
<OerHeks> bwe that error is a known bug, from an update/upgrade.
<k1l> xar: did you mess with the file permissions anywhere in the system?
<xar> k1l, nope
<michaelaguiar> OerHeks: any idea how I can stop this damn thing?
<k1l> xar: what is the output of "groups" in terminal?
<bwe> OerHeks: How old is that bug?
<xar> k1l, http://pastebin.com/m2NyP96N
<bwe> (There should be some automatic cross-checking of my logfiles against known bug reports, the syslog should print: YOU HAVE BUG #XXXX.)
<OerHeks> michaelaguiar, dunno, do you think the disc went bad?
<k1l> xar: vboxusers  missing as group
<Diyar> spac even you have been protect but you need warry from your security system maybe something wrong with is reason some spam/ troll through it :)
<xar> k1l, how may I fix that? would that be the cause of the error?
<Diyar> worry * spac
<k1l> Diyar: please stop that in here
<Diyar> k1l, it's not technical support for ubuntu?
<k1l> xar: your user seems not to have the rights to run vbox since its not member of the group
<Diyar> k1l, I help them with networking
<Diyar> they have issue with ping between two IPs k1l
<xar> k1l, but I'm the only root
<k1l> Diyar: there are no messages from them in here. so please stop that.
<k1l> xar: what? you are using root?
<Diyar> k1l, they left to me before and now I am reply.. sorry for late
<xar> k1l, i used to launch vms using the same user before until that error begins to occur
<k1l> xar: put your user into the vboxusers group. then relogin to make sure the group is loaded. then try again
<michaelaguiar> I get this error
<xar> k1l, okay
<michaelaguiar> mdadm: /dev/md0 has failed so using --add cannot work and might destroy
<michaelaguiar> mdadm: data on /dev/sdb1.  You should stop the array and re-assemble it.
<OerHeks> that would explain why, k1l +1
<michaelaguiar> But it wont let me stop it!!!   How can I fix?
<Diyar> :) brb .. take off from technology enjoy really life
<k1l> xar: "sudo adduser $USER vboxusers "
<RagingBuddha> Is it possible to "fill up" Linux' copy-paste ability? I wanna move 7 GB worth of photos from external disk to HHD and it's just doing nothing :/
<OerHeks> k1l, just beiing user should solve it i guess :-D
<daftykins> RagingBuddha: no, it might just be thinking
<xar> k1l, (y)
<daftykins> xar: you were root the whole time? oh dear :(
<xar> daftykins, nope
<michaelaguiar> mdadm wont stop my array, and im losing my mind
<RagingBuddha> daftykins: I was renaming bounch of folders and then ctrl+c and ctrl+v stopped working and I had to do it only by mouse (c/p). And now when I closed "Files" and reopened folders it's copying. Is it normal to be this buggy or am I to blame?
<daftykins> RagingBuddha: pass.
<RagingBuddha> ?
<daftykins> gameshow pass, i don't know
<RagingBuddha> :D
<RagingBuddha> Ok
<xar> k1l, it still the same :p
<pragmaticenigma> RagingBuddha, it's not buggy. You are trying to transfer several gigs of data. moving that volume of data takes a few moments for the system to analyse before it will actually move anything. It would have been wise to start with a couple files first, then start moving more of them
<k1l> xar: ok, does vboxusers appear in "groups"?
<xar> k1l, yes http://pastebin.com/BKzB5cTN
<k1l> xar: then please make a right click on the VM you want to start and then choose "show log" please show the log
<pragmaticenigma> RagingBuddha, leave it be for a while, if you have something like nmon installed you can see if there is any disk activity
<xar> k1l, http://pastebin.com/UsGN42cL
<RagingBuddha> pragmaticenigma: it copied em once I closed and opened Files. But now I can't rename folder in my "Pictures". It's not saying I don't have permission, it's just ignoring my keyboard.
<michaelaguiar> Anyone here know how to stop an mdadm array?
<michaelaguiar> I know the command - but it keeps telling me I don’t have exclusive access
<k1l> xar: "World writable: '/usr'"
<pragmaticenigma> RagingBuddha, if the system isn't doing anything, you might want to try rebooting...
<k1l> xar: you seem to have messed with your file permissions :/ ?
<Josh1503> Can anyone help me with sudo wget? Trying to use it to create a file but it's incorrectly naming the file
<pragmaticenigma> Josh1503, please show us the command you are using
<xar> k1l, i don't remember doing that
<Josh1503> pragmaticenigma: sudo wget -0 /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/99-rat5.conf https://iam.tj/projects/misc/rat5.conf
<k1l> xar: "ls -al /"
<Josh1503> It's for problems I've been having with my mouse not targetting the top window
<xar> k1l, http://pastebin.com/Ni0T7UQa
<k1l> xar: yes, too much folders have write acces. the permissions are a mess.
<k1l> xar: seems like you did a chmod 777 on several folders
<pragmaticenigma> Josh1503,  change the zero into the capital letter 'O'
<k1l> xar: sudo chmod o-w /usr
<Josh1503> Aaaaah ok, thanks. Will try it
<Josh1503> If I can get into terminal -_-
<k1l> xar: that will fix that vbox issue. but i would consider a reinstall of the system since a lot permissions are wrong and that is not fixable.
<xar> k1l, it WORKS !!!
<pragmaticenigma> Josh1503, if your terminal window is open, you can use Alt + Tab to switch to that window
<xar> k1l, I haven't understood why the error triggers when the write permission is enabled
<xar> k1l, thank you so much!
<Josh1503> Yeah I know :P Used windows key & searched for it
<k1l> xar: that is the error. your file-permissions give all access to any program. your system is very vulnerable
<pragmaticenigma> What's a windows key? :-P
<Josh1503> Ok I think I just need to delete the other duplicates, how would I do that in Terminal? :3
<schoppenhauer> hello. how can I configure kde to do pm-suspend-hybrid instead of pm-suspend and pm-hibernate? (or at least give me an option to do so?)
<pragmaticenigma> Josh1503, I'm not sure if you posted more details about the situation than I saw. Could you explain about the duplicate files?
<Josh1503> I'll pm you :P
<cromagi> question
<daftykins> !ask | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cromagi> haha i just do it to annoy :P
<cromagi> How to get better quality on web players?
<minas114> where are .tff fonts stored?
<imbezol> locate ttf
<minas114> is that a command?
<imbezol> yup
<MonkeyDust> minas114  yes
<OerHeks> minas114, depends, for user or systemwide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<minas114> thanks :)
<bellow> I am trying to reprint a couple of picture and the print photo on my printer makes them too small so I was going to scan them but my scan menu has no scan to computer. I press scan menu and get the following can and reprint, Scan to memory card, HP Photosmart Share(which is grayed out) and scan to computer I press down to the scan to computer and i
<bellow> t says No scan options Refer to device documentation to troubleshoot Press ok to continue. Now I have scanned from this printer before. Is there anyway to get it to scan again. I have the software installed
<imbezol> bellow: can you print to the printer from your computer?
<imbezol> bellow: there are a variety of ways to connect to a printer.. wifi.. network.. usb...
<bellow> Can print to it
<imbezol> bellow: myself i have mine connected with usb and i can scan simply by running Simple Scan, and hitting the Scan button
<OerHeks> simplescan is standard installed
<imbezol> i don't have to touch the printer / scanner to do it
<imbezol> (other than to put the document on the screen :) )
<OerHeks> oh, so your issue is the function that sends a scan to the computer
<OerHeks> yourIP:631
<pilsner_> I have a disk that i only have a uuid on and no dev on can yoou help me?
<MonkeyDust> pilsner_  what's the output of   sudo blkid|pastebinit
<bellow> OerHeks:scan to computer
<pilsner_> i see the uuid in fstab but not in lshw or blkid
<lotuspsychje> !blkid | pilsner_
<ubottu> pilsner_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lotuspsychje> pilsner_: maybe check also syslog or dmesg log for HD errors?
<pilsner_> there was some problem at boot but i dont know the /dev disk only the uuid
<lotuspsychje> pilsner_: what is an error like press c to continue?
<pilsner_> BIG S
<bwe> Thanks for help, folks.
<lotuspsychje> pilsner_: sounds like a hd error, check your logs
<pilsner_> I have the uuid but cant translate to a /dev
<lotuspsychje> pilsner_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120/how-do-i-avoid-the-s-to-skip-message-on-boot
<MonkeyDust> pilsner_  does gparted see the /dev ?
<pilsner_> Nope
<maxade> is there any easy way to oinstall openssl for C programming on Ubuntu?
<maxade> i have openssl itself but i want to program with it
<pilsner_> back soon, have to pee
<MonkeyDust> pilsner_  too much information
<lotuspsychje> maxade: maybe the ##programming guys know this?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: lol :p
<maxade> lotuspsychje, everyone throws m,e around
<lotuspsychje> maxade: just trying to help your odds
<maxade> ty
<lotuspsychje> maxade: did you check software centre or apt-cache for openssl relevant stuff?
<maxade> lotuspsychje, yes
<bellow> I am trying to reconnect my Magnavox MBP 5120 blu-ray player to my Linksys routers wifi (which I have done before without trouble) and I am getting DHCP cannot be acquired. I have change the IP Address to manual on the blu-ray player without changing the IP address itself and no error. I have checked the routers settings and DHCP is enabled. Is the
<maxade> i have openssl installed
<bellow> re a way to fix this?
<maxade> but not for programming
<pilsner_> back
<lotuspsychje> maxade: not sure wich package you need for that, apt-cache show a whole list
<lotuspsychje> bellow: check the ##networking channel
<bellow> lotuspsychje: They will not lt me talk
<bellow> or help me
<agent_white> Afternoon!
<ablest1980> any programs better then wine for running window programs on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<lotuspsychje> agent_white: hello mate
<schoppenhauer> *push* how can I configure kde to do pm-suspend-hybrid instead of pm-suspend and pm-hibernate? (or at least give me an option to do so?)
<ablest1980> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<maxade> lotuspsychje, building from source, hopefully that works
<lotuspsychje> maxade: good luck :p
<ablest1980> lotuspsychje is playonlinux available at ubuntu software center?
<pilsner_> bellow ifup ifdown?
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: you can sudo apt-get install playonlinux (from terminal)
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: wich software are you trying to run on ubuntu?
<ablest1980> ubuntu software center says playonlinux is a game
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: you can install windows software on it also
<ablest1980> kindle for pc,britannica and esword bible software
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: you can check their database online
<ablest1980> do i need wine then playonliunx?
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: if you install it, it will install all depending packages also
<pilsner_> How do i see a disk not mounted?
<ablest1980> ok lotus ty
<ablest1980> :)
<budg> what the hell, I installed ubuntu, and it has amazon software on it
<ablest1980> lol
<pilsner_> more hell than amazon on it...you have to learn stuff about how computer works
<budg> like how to uninstall amazon?
<k1l> budg: see privacy settings in system settings
<pilsner_> Nope learn about computers the world will be a better place
<k1l> and fyi, the backing servers are shut down. so its not sending to amazon
<Aqua> if I do ¨cat /dev/block/mmblck0p25 > mmblck0p25.raw¨, does that clone the partition bit for bit into a raw file?
<RagingBuddha> Any photographer?
<pilsner_> vgfk.se/
<bellow> I am trying to reprint a couple of picture and the print photo on my printer makes them too small so I was going to scan them but my scan menu has no scan to computer. I press scan menu and get the following can and reprint, Scan to memory card, HP Photosmart Share(which is grayed out) and scan to computer I press down to the scan to computer and i
<bellow> t says No scan options Refer to device documentation to troubleshoot Press ok to continue. Now I have scanned from this printer before. Is there anyway to get it to scan again. I have the software installed
<pilsner_> Shit im drunk and Swedish
<budg> ubuntu keeps crashing
<Aqua> if I do ¨cat /dev/block/mmblck0p25 > mmblck0p25.raw¨, does that clone the partition bit for bit into a raw file?
<imbezol> Aqua: use dd
<Helperx> i have a question would it be bad to use reiserfs for boot partiton for faster boot or ext2?
<Aqua> dd does the same but slower right imbezol ?
<Helperx> also is it wrong to use reisefs being that he killed someone idk moral issue
<imbezol> Aqua: i've never seen someone try to copy a partition with cat
<daftykins> Helperx: separate /boot is about as much of a waste of time as using reiserfs :)
<imbezol> Aqua: i know that dd was pretty much meant for that
<imbezol> Aqua: it allows you to set your block size, see progress, etc
<Walex> imbezol: it is just probably a bit slower than 'dd'
<Stary2001> well now you have
<Stary2001> :p
<pilsner_>  reiserfs for boot partiton for faster boot or ext2.... ill go for ext3.....
<Helperx> so using a different filsystem for boot wont make it fster?
<Helperx> faster*
<Helperx> also for root partiton im not sure if i shuld use xfs or jfs?
<Aqua> ah, alright imbezol. well, im using cat atm along with pv for the progress
<Helperx> whats faster?
<irreverant> i have an a ssd driver hooked up through a usb connection
<irreverant> and i'm running ubuntu in a vmware player
<irreverant> on my windows box
<pilsner_> go for ext3 easier to rebuild.......
<irreverant> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/tr-dojo/reset-windows-passwords-with-the-help-of-linux/
<irreverant> is what i'm trying to accomplish
<irreverant> how can i navigate in a terminal window to the mounted windows drive?
<Helperx> hm
<Aqua> imbezol, i need to get a partition of my android phone which wiped itself for some reason. so i can later get the lost files out of the raw file
<irreverant> it wants me to use nautilus but i don't see it
<Helperx> aqua are you trying to recover it from the actual internal storage of the android
<imbezol> Aqua: gotcha. ddrescue is also great for backing up partitions with errors
<Helperx> it can be done i have done it but its a long procedure
<bellow> I am trying to reconnect my Magnavox MBP 5120 blu-ray player to my Linksys routers wifi (which I have done before without trouble) and I am getting DHCP cannot be acquired. I have change the IP Address to manual on the blu-ray player without changing the IP address itself and no error. I have checked the routers settings and DHCP is enabled. Is the
<bellow> re a way to fix this?
<imbezol> Aqua: it can be told to skip bad / unreadable blocks etc
<daftykins> irreverant: pretty terrible method, there are far easier ways
<imbezol> Aqua: something like cat or regular dd would choke at those spots
<agent_white> bellow: Hop into your router and add a DHCP reservation for your bluray player to the IP you gave it.
<OerHeks> irreverant, changing passwords, tru ubuntu in a VM, on the windows box you want to edit?
<irreverant> its running windows 8
<irreverant> yes
<Aqua> I´m not yet advanced enough to understand all of it. So I´m hoping this just works imbezol....
<agent_white> Aqua: Excuses to learn are the best excuses!
<imbezol> irreverant: it's probably a lot easier to just download a bootable iso made explicitly to do what you're attempting to do
<OerHeks> that guide says boot a live iso, not a vm. escaping from a vm is difficult.
<pilsner_> test freenas
<irreverant> i tried everything before this method
<daftykins> irreverant: that doesn't seem likely given there are easier ways :)
<imbezol> everything hey? :)
<Aqua> Yeah agent_white. I´ll probably take away the write permissions of the /data/media partition so that I can use my phone safely without destroying bits of leftover data.
<irreverant> daftykins, i think i did it successfully
<bellow> agent_white: Trried that
<daftykins> irreverant: why are you here then? if you've done it...
<pilsner_> Linnnux is the future, but you nead to know what yoour doing....
<compdoc> I am the future
<pilsner_> im the past and drunk..........
<agent_white> Aqua: Sounds like the best option is to just dd the device, then hope for the best :)
<daftykins> !ot | pilsner_
<ubottu> pilsner_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ablest1980> youre past and youre out
<irreverant> daftykins, cause i was impatient and wasn't sure, didn't trust myself
<irreverant> Yes I did get it
<pilsner_> and drunk...
<ablest1980> drunk as a shunk?
<irreverant> I was able to unlock the the Local Administrator account for windows 8 and reset the password to blank
<agent_white> bellow: Remove the dhcp reservation, remove the ip you assigned to the bluray player, and let dhcp do the work.   Are you familiar with packet capture methods? (tcpdump, wireshark... etc.) It would be very helpful to see what's on the wire.
<daftykins> irreverant: then you don't need to be here anymore, Windows talk is off topic here.
<bellow> agent_white:I have
<irreverant> later
<bellow> does not help
<agent_white> bellow: Have you done a packet capture?
<pilsner_> ill still tranlata from Swdish to what ewrver this is
<agent_white> bellow: You will literally see what the issue is, I guarantee it.
<bellow> agent_white: I do not know how
<Aqua> agent_white, are you sure dd does something different than im doing with cat right now? i looked up some differences but it seems to be doing the same, just dd has some extra special options that are rarely used on modern hardware
<agent_white> bellow: Are you familiar with wireshark?
<daftykins> bellow: you should probably ask this in ##networking since it doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<bellow> nope
<bellow> daftykins: I cannaot ask there
<daftykins> why?
<bellow> == Cannot send message to channel, you are not voiced
<daftykins> !register | bellow
<ubottu> bellow: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<daftykins> bellow: not registering on freenode does not make all of your questions ubuntu support ones, i'm afraid
<pilsner_> uuid to /dev????
<agent_white> Aqua: Not sure what `cat` command you're doing... but dd copies blocks, which is (I believe) the 'closest to the metal' copy available on linux.
<bellow> daftykins:I am
<agent_white> Aqua: So... I would recommend doing both! Your `cat` and `dd` :)
<agent_white> Why not, eh?
<sdika> anybody here good with the linux terminal command that can help me?
<daftykins> !ask | sdika
<ubottu> sdika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agent_white> sdika: Ask, don't ask to ask!
<Aqua> alright agent_white. ill lock the /data/media after the cat finished, and then ill do the dd later :). after that ill just unlock it again and use it again because ive made exact copies of them
<maxvi> how can I disable snapping window in cinnamon DE ? is cinnamon not use compiz ?
<Helperx> this channel is ubuntu not linux mint
<Aqua> agent_white, any recomendations to recover files from the raw file? testdisk maybe?
<agent_white> Aqua: Sounds like a plan!  May even be able to skip on the dd once you see how successful the cat worked
<daftykins> bellow: anyway, 100% likely is you should reboot that router or re-enter the wireless password as it could be wrong
<bellow> Password is right
<Aqua> agent_white, how do i check how succesful the cat was? by trying to recover files from it?
<daftykins> Helperx: who was that comment aimed at? you should use nicknames so everyone knows
<maxvi> Helperx: I am not using mint, I use  cinnamon de but nobody knows nothing about that setting in archlinux, linuxmint, linux channels :(
<daftykins> bellow: re-enter it anyway :)
<bellow> UI HAVE
<daftykins> bellow: using caps won't get you anywhere
<Helperx> i know alot aobut arch linux
<agent_white> Aqua: What command are you doing exactly? -- But yup, that's the best way!
<sdika> theres a website that has albanian music i want to download, each folder on the website has the songs listed and i have to manually right click save target as to download.... my question is there a easier way to download all the songs in each folder into my music folder using linux terminal??
<Helperx> i can answer your question maxvi
<Aqua> agent_white: adb shell su -c "cat /dev/block/mmcblk0p25" | pv > mmcblk0p25.raw
<sdika> or better yet download all the songs on the server website onto my harddrive?
<maxvi> Helperx: I saw dconf editor and found nothing about that , I know how I can do it in ccsm (window -> snapping window) but seems like cinnamon don't use it
<Helperx> what are you trying to actually do maxvi
<bellow> I have to enter the passkey everytime
<bellow> still get the error
<agent_white> Aqua: Oh! Already dumping blocks there so you'll be fine without dd.  Once it's finished just mount it and check to see if all your files are there :)
<daftykins> bellow: that's probably your player's way of saying "no, this is wrong" else it would store it. anyway, off topic here.
<bellow> It is not wronf
<Aqua> I did one cat of the full device before this agent_white
<maxvi> Helperx: I try to disable "snapping window" in cinnamon like that checkbox in ubuntu (unity). see "Snapping Window" checkbox https://manijshrestha.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/compiz-win.png
<Aqua> but testdisk didnt find partitions
<Aqua> so now i do this one
<Aqua> all the data got wiped of it after an usb error agent_white
<Helperx> what distro are you using maxvi
<Aqua> hope to find that back
<maxvi> Helperx: arch with cinnamon DE
<EriC^^> ^^^ ???
<daftykins> maxvi: you should not be in here.
<daftykins> !arch
<maxvi> Helperx: it depends on distro ? I thought it depends only on DE.
<daftykins> damn, no factoid
<agent_white> Aqua: Hm... what about the `mount` route instead? -- use `fdisk -l` to find the startblock/offset of the partition you want to mount, then just mount through `mount`
<Helperx> well
<maxvi> daftykins: I was there and #linuxmint and #linux and and and :)
<agent_white> Aqua: This better explains it -- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-mount-img-file-882386/
<daftykins> maxvi: yep, not getting a reply doesn't make your problem an ubuntu one
<daftykins> i don't take my car to the plumber to get fixed, just because the mechanic is busy
<Helperx> first of all i suggest you acutally use linux mint if your preferred desktop environment is cinnanon
<Aqua> agent_white, does that work for raw files too?
<Helperx> using arch and then using cinannon is counter initituative
<vacho> can someone help me investigate if my machine is being used for botnet?
<Helperx> its like installing unity on arch
<ruskiesgg> maxvi: it may be a compiz setting
<Helperx> lol
<agent_white> Aqua: Yessir!
<pilsner_> fucked up ifconfig....
<Helperx> i strongly recommend using kde in arch
<cyberpolice> how can i login to welcome screen without physical keyboard? is there touch/virtual keyboard i can use
<Aqua> thank you so much agent_white , i really apreciate it
<ubuntu-studio> olavoteixera
<Helperx> and if your not using an amd computer than use gnome
<Aqua> agent_white, would deleted files also show up with the mount? or do i need to do something extra for that?
<agent_white> Aqua: No worries! Hope it all goes well!
<ruskiesgg> Helperx: what's AMD have to do with gnome
<Helperx> proprietry driver wont allow gnome
<agent_white> Aqua: Ahhh hrm... I'm not sure what exactly happens to deleted files in Android? Not quite sure about that.
<Aqua> Probably the same as in linux
<ruskiesgg> Helperx: bull.
<Aqua> it does use ext4 agent_white
<ruskiesgg> Helperx: I done it
<Helperx> using arch?
<Aqua> and someone used this method with testdisk
<ruskiesgg> Helperx: no with ubuntu. Why pull my hair out with arch when ubuntu just works in most cases,
<Helperx> lol im talking about arch and gnome
<Helperx> and or feodra
<Helperx> with ubuntu yea its easy lol
<Helperx> i have done it so many times lol
<freeroute> hi, I'm trying to find the resize2fs program for 14.04 without any luck. I'm trying to resize my LVM LV as per this document - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/40702/how-to-manage-and-use-lvm-logical-volume-management-in-ubuntu/?PageSpeed=noscript
<agent_white> Aqua: Hm... I'm not familiar with undeleting to be honest!  Though after some searching, the `extundelete` tool looks promising.
<agent_white> Helperx: KDE on Arch? Why ruin it with bloat? i3 or awesome ftw :)
<EriC^^> freeroute: type echo $PATH
<Helperx> well cuz i have amd lol
<agent_white> wat
<Helperx> and using propierty drivers dont work well on other enviroments
<PeQuEnO_TuX> whats up all
<agent_white> Heh... I think you may be missing a step somewhere ;)
<agent_white> That is certainly not true.
<agent_white> PeQuEnO_TuX: \o
<Aqua> Thanks agent_white, I´ll give those things a try, most important is I´ve got an exact copy so I can safely use my phone again and so I can keep on trying! I´ll be going soon, have a nice evening.
<PeQuEnO_TuX> does any1 have experience with ubuntu and ppc computs
<agent_white> Aqua: Exactly! And know you know how to clone any block device in the future! :D Cheers!
<agent_white> !ask | PeQuEnO_TuX
<ubottu> PeQuEnO_TuX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Marasgeon> can I make backspace to send me to the previous folder and not in the parent folder in nautilus?
<wavis> I get a blinking cursor on a black low res screen when booting from the latest live usb image 14.10 desktop. what's the issue?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | wavis try this
<ubottu> wavis try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: i found something cool, press alt+left arrow
<freeroute> EriC^^: sorry I have to resort to a screenshot but I have no space left on there to add a pastebin alias to .bashrc - http://i.imgur.com/f4PPQ5I.png
<freeroute> hence the need to resize :p
<EriC^^> yikes
<budg> thoughts on best browser for ubuntu?
<freeroute> budg: w3m hands down the best
<EriC^^> !find resize2fs
<ubottu> File resize2fs found in e2fsprogs, e2fsprogs-dbg, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-ja
<freeroute> ah cool lemme see
<Marasgeon> EriC^^: can i set this function with backspace?
<freeroute> I hope I can install that lol
<EriC^^> Marasgeon: i don't know
<Marasgeon> ok man thanks anyway
<EriC^^> freeroute: you need to install e2fsprogs
<freeroute> apparently I already have e2fsprogs
<freeroute> this is not a good sign :(
<EriC^^> freeroute: that's odd
<Exploith> apple should've never release 4gb ram mac minis. its impossible to do anything on it. trying to get my boss to get me more ram is hard hell
<EriC^^> type ls -ld /sbin/resize2fs
<Exploith> hmm
<budg> is it ok that there are a lot of y's being typed automatically in bash while I bashed' an sh file?
<EriC^^> freeroute: ^
<ruskiesgg> Exploith: What do u expect from a company that brainwashed its users into thinking a one button mouse was better than two buttons for years.
<budg> i'm getting worried that i should have just used the gui
<freeroute> EriC^^: this is very strange, it found it... but I think the situation got worse - http://imgur.com/c0Fc0kP
<freeroute> this could mean that it can't resize because there is no space
<freeroute> wait, perhaps I should unmount it first?
<EriC^^> yeah, try that
<PeQuEnO_TuX> back
<PeQuEnO_TuX> ok ubottu ill try do right my next questions but i already find the problem
<michaelaguiar> I have a software raid, using mdadm I do assemble —scan and it says assembled from 22 drives and 2 spares, not enough to start the array
<michaelaguiar> mdstat says inactive, and has all the drives marked spare (S)
<michaelaguiar> can someone give me a hand getting this back up?
<freeroute> man this LVM...
<compdoc> I hate lvm
<daftykins> yeah, i never use it.
<daftykins> 'tis black magic to me
<michaelaguiar> ok I got my array up, but still 2 drives are marked as spare.  How can I get those activated?  Anyone know?  mdadm
<daftykins> pretty sure i said they were damaged earlier
<daftykins> so i would work on them first.
<michaelaguiar> Well I think I got it all figured out, just trying to get the spares back in now
<daftykins> but they're reporting errors?
<daftykins> = they're unhappy
<supay> hey, i can install any gui environment for ubuntu, and that wont affect anything else, right?
<EriC^^> supay: not really
<supay> EriC^^: what would you suggest for a virtual machine? i'd like to keep it light..
<supay> gnome makes it way too slow, and i dont really need it
<EriC^^> xubuntu or lxde
<EriC^^> lxde would be pretty quicker, i find xubuntu with arch even slow in a vm
<EriC^^> *xcfe
<supay> EriC^^: ah, perfect! is there something like sudo apt-get install lxde or something?
<supay> xcfe?
<EriC^^> *xfce
<raven_> is there a way I can just "upgrade" to ubuntu or another os? I
<supay> ah, ok
<EriC^^> supay: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> raven_: from what?
<raven_> Im sick of moving my files back and forth
<supay> raven_: dist-upgrade
<raven_> lunix mint. rebecca. cinnamin
<supay> EriC^^: but i thought you said xfce? :O
<EriC^^> supay: do you want lxde or xfce?
<freeroute> ok... change of strategy. Is the ~/.Skype dir enough to give me logs of all messages which have been for that user or do I have to get more stuff from the filesystem?
<supay> EriC^^: whichever is faster
<raven_> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> lxde is
<daftykins> raven_: if you partitioned it with a separate /home, you could keep formatting / and installing whichever distro there, almost.
<supay> EriC^^: ah, awesome! thanks :)
<EriC^^> supay: no problem :)
<freeroute> EriC^^: LXDE is no longer maintained right? All devs went to LXQT IIRC.
<wavis> EriC^^: nomodeset and and acpi option didn't work. still black
#ubuntu 2015-01-31
<raven_> daftykins: i dont get it. doing it like its just a differnet account?
<EriC^^> freeroute: yeah i think so
<daftykins> raven_: ? no you just keep your user data in the /home partition so you don't have to keep backing up before reinstalls
<daftykins> raven_: although perhaps you should share why you keep wanting to distro hop? if that's what you mean :)
<supay> EriC^^: shit, so i should have gotten LXQT? :/
<EriC^^> supay: it's ok i guess
<supay> EriC^^: good.. i just went into panic-mode
<raven_> daftykins: i was just checking some out before putting a new os on my work computer. now im fine with this one, but i dont want it on my personal laptop
<Exploith> ruskiesgg: its been 2 buttons for years now
 * Exploith slaps ruskiesgg with his un showered penis around a few times
<Wombel> is an amd athlon x2 to slow for ubuntu?
<raven_> i have alot of video/audio and it just takes a long time. I lost a bunch of music last time
<daftykins> raven_: 'this one' ? but you keep backups anyway, right? so reinstalls don't lose anything...
<Wombel> is an amd athlon x2 to slow for ubuntu?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> RAM + disk will be bigger factors of performance
<Wombel> how much ram you need
<daftykins> it won't be great by any means, i'd pick xubuntu over ubuntu
<daftykins> 2GB minimum for xubuntu
<Rachael24>  There is no such thing as Free Porn http://s0o.de/f4t4dss
<raven_> daftykins: uhhh not really. i tried to do an online storage once but it was more hassle than it was worth, and its why i lost my music
<daftykins> well, to be comfy.
<Wombel> it has 8gb
<Wombel> i brought this pc for $8
<daftykins> Wombel: that's nice
<Wombel> auction
<daftykins> raven_: i see. but anyway, nope - clean install to get from Mint -> ubuntu
<raven_> I dont want to take up a bunch of space on the work computer for my own stuff
<raven_> that sucks...
<raven_> thanks
<daftykins> such is ones penance for running Mint.
<freeroute> !find megatools
<ubottu> Package/file megatools does not exist in utopic
<freeroute> -_-
<freeroute> "2013-03-10
<freeroute> Megatools now play well with major linux distros, Ubuntu 12.04+, Fedora 17+, Arch Linux, Suse,... Mega library for building your own tools is now available!
<daftykins> doesn't mean they're included in ubuntu
<daftykins> just means they're available
<freeroute> I thought find also searched in PPAs
<EriC^^> nope
<freeroute> in any case PPAs only have versions for 12.x
<peyam> hi
<peyam> hi
<freeroute> any recommendations how I can upload a <10 MB file to a hosting service?
<EriC^^> hi
<freeroute> peyam: hi
<peyam> I wonder if there is any plugins for xffe that shows all the open aplication windows like in Gnome when you hover the mouse to the top left corner
<supay> EriC^^: would i use 'startx' to start lubuntu? or is it another command?
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm start
<EriC^^> supay: ^
<supay> daftykins: and that would start the lubuntu desktop environment by default everytime i boot?
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> that's a one-time logged in at a TTY kind of start
<EriC^^> supay: it should start automatically i think
<supay> EriC^^: it did! nice!
<supay> i hope i can install the virtualbox addons now..
<supay> otherwise it's stuck as a small window
<EriC^^> you can always use grub to set a bigger resolution if it doesn't work out
<supay> oh, okay
<teo_> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<jshanab> Is there any way to boot into a command line without starting all or a particular service? I added a piece of software that runs as a service and cuases a kernel panic
<EriC^^> jshanab: add init=/bin/bash to your kernel line in grub
<LtEddie> hi guys. I was curious if you can help me with something because htese others aint helping me :P. im trying to portforward to a vm thats in my dedi server and it isnt working
<aeoril> I am wanting to start developing for Ubuntu.  I am interested in low level development (like kernel, drivers, modules, etc) but have not developed on Linux in a while.  I am trying to pick an appropriate image to start developing on from cdimage.ubuntu.com.  I found the images for Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr).  Would that be a good choice?
<NegativeFlare> jshanab: recovery mode
<LtEddie> I typed this in: iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.122.217 --dport 28015 -j ACCEPT
<jshanab> EriC^^ thanks
<jshanab> recovry mode still starts it and crashes.
<EriC^^> jshanab: run mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> jshanab: after you get the shell
<LtEddie> I get an error from the game when I join the server and its Failed to establish connection to server - no response from remote host. the vm has Microsoft Server 2012 R2
<jshanab> I get to a shell but the keyboard does not work LOL
<LtEddie> ?
<aeoril> When I looked at later builds, they only had source images, except the daily build, but I am not sure I need to use the daily build image just starting out
<daftykins> LtEddie: sorry, Windows issue
<LtEddie> no no but I am doing this with ubuntu
<LtEddie> because as I said this has a kvm
<LtEddie> am I doing something wrong?
<daftykins> still a Windows product :)
<LtEddie> I did this fine with Debian but im struggling with this now
<LtEddie> well I didnt do this fine with debian so im trying with ubuntu now lol
<NegativeFlare> LtEddie: That's still a windows issue. Its probably not the VM software. Its probably windows, being windows.
<LtEddie> oh I see.
<daftykins> running minecraft from a windows server OS is pants on head laughable :)
<daftykins> er, although having said that i don't know where i got minecraft from
<daftykins> perhaps it's friday night
 * daftykins strolls off
<LtEddie> I see. is there a way to launch an exe file in linux then?
<geektech713> WINE
<LtEddie> because thats why I have microsoft server as a VM >.>
<LtEddie> wine doesn't work
<Nonon> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 on an ASUS X551CA with a Ralink RT5390 WiFi adapter.
<geektech713> or playonlinux
<LtEddie> the things I need are garbage
<Nonon> I'm getting "WiFi disabled by hardware switch"
<Nonon> Despite not having one of those
<geektech713> hmm
<daftykins> Nonon: it will do, it'll be like Fn+<function key>
<Nonon> Ant ideas?
<LtEddie> geektech713: ddoes playonlinux allow me to run a server for Rust?
<daftykins> or, power off, pull the mains and battery, then power back on after a few mins
<OerHeks> Nonon, FN key + top row?
<geektech713> i dont think so
<NegativeFlare> wait, isn't Rust for linux as well?
<morgan_> Any other artists on linux here?
<Nonon> daftykins: F2 has the WiFi logo but Fn+F2 doesn't enable WiFi
<Nonon> For whatever reason
<daftykins> Nonon: "rfkill --list all" show anything?
<daftykins> might be without the --
<geektech713> try the wifi key on the laptop
<daftykins> yeah, we said that
<Nonon> daftykins: asus-wlan isn't soft or hard blocked
<Nonon> phy0 is hard blocked
<daftykins> Asus laptops mostly use Windows software to turn on/off the wifi though
<daftykins> Nonon: sudo service network-manager restart ?
<Nonon> daftykins: done, got the same thing
<daftykins> logout + in
<Nonon> Same thing, but a toast with "Disconnected - you are now offline" showed for a few seconds
<daftykins> ah well, i still like my mains + battery idea
<NegativeFlare> Nonon: ifconfig shows that you don't have an IP correct?
<Nonon> NegativeFlare: I think?
<EriC^^> Nonon: has it ever worked before?
<Nonon> EriC^^: no, this is a brand new install
<EriC^^> Nonon: on the pc i mean
<NegativeFlare> Nonon: What do you mean you think? o_O
<Nonon> Yeah, works great in Windows 8.1 and 10
<NegativeFlare> Nonon: it doesn't show something like this:           inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<EriC^^> Nonon: ok
<EriC^^> Nonon: type ifconfig
<daftykins> Nonon: hang on, so you still have any Windows installed?
<Nonon> daftykins: I do
<daftykins> why don't you boot in and check the asus wifi utility doesn't have it turned off?
<Nonon> daftykins: I managed to fix it by messing with wmi, thanks
<daftykins> how-so exactly?
<Nonon> echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
<h6> z
<Agent_Smith_BR> 
<cyberpolice> hello. i want to reinstall all my programs. i only have access to /etc /var and /home. can i generate a list of packages there were installed on the system from those log files/config files so i can feed it to sudo apt-get install blablabla, where blablabla is the packages it found in those dirs?
<cyberpolice> i dont have access to my machine anymore
<cyberpolice> besides the backup
<daftykins> cyberpolice: what do you mean reinstall a system you 'don't have access to' ?
<daftykins> why don't you have access to it?
<bekks> And how would you install a system you 'dont have access to'? :)
<daftykins> all this and more, stay tuned to #ubuntu
<cyberpolice> the machnes filesystem was too corrupt. i formatted it. and i only have backup of the /home /var and /etc dirs in a zip file i saved myself at one point. i want to reinstall all the packages onto the same machine now
<cyberpolice> i meant i dont have access to the old machine to run dpkg -l anymore
<daftykins> oh well then you're hosed
<daftykins> surely you can remember what software you use
<cyberpolice> yea but... its gonna take a long time
<cyberpolice> to figure out as needs arise
<daftykins> c'est la vie?
<daftykins> i can think of far worse situations
<goodluck> hi,budy,how to access python idle in ubuntu
<cyberpolice> arent those dir backups useful though
<cyberpolice> its got /var/apt /var/dpkg stuff and maybe even stuff in /etc ?
<jshanab> I cannot get the keybaord to work when I use init=/bin/bash in grub to fix a service that crashes on start
<Jordan_U> goodluck: Have you installed one of the idle-python packages yet?
<daftykins> jshanab: use recovery mode instead
<Jordan_U> jshanab: Have you tried single user mode rather than init=/bin/bash ?
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: the list of installed packages are in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: i didnt backup /var/lib/* for some reason. any other ideas
<jshanab> single is recovery, recover still starts the service that crashes the box. I have tried editing a few of the grub screens
<daftykins> jshanab: live session and chroot then?
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: what did you back up in /var ?
<goodluck> Jordan_U:no,thanks for hitting me
<jshanab> I can get to a bash prompt but the keyboard is dead
<Jordan_U> jshanab: What service?
<jshanab> Once installed, ubuntu no longer sees the USB as bootable.
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: log/  mail/ swap  www/
<cyberpolice> stupid... me
<EriC^^> log is good
<EriC^^> all of log is there?
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: it looks like it
<cyberpolice> decent amount of logs there
<Jordan_U> goodluck: I don't know what you mean by "hitting". Do you know how to install software in Ubuntu in general?
<jshanab> It is software I work on that installs as a service. I have actually pleaded for them to change the way they do this so that customers in the field do not have to send boxes back ...
<Jordan_U> jshanab: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB and disable the service?
<goodluck> <Jordan_U>:it menas give me a hint,can i do sudo install idle
<cyberpolice> theres a lot of /var/log/apt/history.log and /var/log/apt/term.log and /var/log/dpkg.log
<jshanab> I used a liveUSB to install, but now it boots of the HD and will not boot the liveUSB. THe bios is not seeing it to let me set the order, but .... let me try someting. If the darn keyboard would work after grub, id be fine
<jshanab> Jordan_U this thing boots so darn fast, it is hard to catch it to fix it
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: if you want a list of the stuff you installed manually, check /var/log/apt/history.log and ..log.1.gz etc.
<Jordan_U> goodluck: Open Ubuntu Software Center and search for "python idle". You'll see that there is a 2.x version and a 3.x version available to install. I don't know which of the two you want.
<jshanab> IT sees the USB but when it sees the HD, it takes over and goes to the drive? WTH?
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: yeah i just began to read it. its all there. i need to grep it some how
<Jordan_U> !software | goodluck
<ubottu> goodluck: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubuntu> join #ubuntu-es
<LurkAshF1ake> any good screen recorder?
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: cat history.log | grep "apt-get.*install" | cut -d" " -f4-
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: also use zcat for the other history.log.1.gz ones
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: nice
<cyberpolice> that is working
<kahrl> LurkAshF1ake: ffmpeg
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: a pipe to sort and uniq. and im done
<cyberpolice> EriC^^: amazing. thanks so much!!!
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: you might need to pipe it through sed 's/--reinstall//g' to remove the --reinstall in some lines
<EriC^^> or just grep -v "\-\-reinstall" cause they should be already there
<EriC^^> cyberpolice: cool, no problem
<cyberpolice> :)
<EriC^^> :)
<budg> I'm trying to create an alias for sublime in ubuntu, but can't figure out what to set it to... "home/nickname/Sublime/sublime_text is just a binary file
<budg> what type of file do you have to set it to
<EriC^^> budg: what's the command you want to run?
<budg> subl
<budg> so it bashes' the program
<EriC^^> what do you usually type to get it to work?
<budg> i dunno, i am just setting up bash on ubuntu for the first time
<budg> it should be alias subl = "....."
<EriC^^> type whereis sublime
<budg> sublime:
<budg> (was the answer)
<EriC^^> budg: ok, go to /home/nickname/Sublime and search for a bin
<st3v3n> i just ran find /
<st3v3n> o.o
<Jordan_U> budg: Have you ever run sublime on this machine before? If so, how did you start it?
<budg> jordan: no
<budg> jordan: I am just setting up ubuntu for the first time, winblows was the worst
<budg> don't see any bins
<EriC^^> budg: type find /home/nickname/Sublime -exec file '{}' \; | grep ELF
<budg> oh i do, but it just says "cannot execute binary file" when I try to bash it
<EriC^^> !info sublime
<ubottu> Package sublime does not exist in utopic
<alez> how to make sshd service start on boot?
<budg> it points me to a binary file sublime_text, but i can't bash it
<budg> it says "cannot execute binary file"
<budg> although I can double click it to open
<bekks> How do you "bash it"?
<NegativeFlare> wait, what? budg, Are you saying you do this: bash <filename>?
<budg> bash /home/nickname/Sublime/sublime_text
<budg> yes?
<budg> =[?
<budg> oh sweet
<budg> got it to work
<budg> i assume I was using bash wrong =[[[
<Jordan_U> budg: Drop the "bash", just run "/home/nickname/Sublime/sublime_text".
<budg> thx
<budg> i had an old windows machine that was dying and ubuntu has made it a great computer
<ax562> does it matter if I choose to not have swap space in 12.04.5 lts 64bit.  I have 16 GB of ram?
<EriC^^> ax562: do you need hibernation?
<ax562> Eric^^ do I? lol
<ax562> Right now my settings are set as default.  So the laptop hibernates every 10 min if not active or so.
<EriC^^> ax562: in windows?
<EriC^^> ax562: i think that
<EriC^^> 's the suspend
<budg> are there spyware hazards on ubuntu?
<NegativeFlare> !virus | budg
<ubottu> budg: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jshanab> I have remade my liveUSB a second time and got the bios to boot it but when it boots it says" error: No such device:  {guid} Entering rescue mode.
<Jordan_U> jshanab: How did you prepare the USB drive?
<jshanab> unetbootin
<jshanab> Once from a win7 machine and once from a OSX. same result
<ax562> Eric^^ ubuntu of course
<ax562> :)
<Jordan_U> jshanab: Did you check the md5sum of the iso before loading it onto the USB drive? Did you try the self check in the boot menu?
<ax562> dual boot
<Jordan_U> jshanab: Also note that, while it's a pain, it's possible to mount filesystems and edit files (I *think* vi is available) via the initramfs shell.
<ax562> does it matter if I choose to not have swap space in 12.04.5 lts 64bit.  I have 16 GB of ram?
<EriC^^> ax562: you dont have swap right now?
<ax562> my flash video is supper choppy in firefox
<jshanab> unetbootin pulls it down and checks it as part of it's process. repeated twice from two differnt networks, two differnt machines and two differnt choices.
<EriC^^> !swap | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ax562> EriC^^ no.  I chose not to make swap because I have 16GB of ram
<EriC^^> ax562: ok, depending on what you're using the pc for, swap wont matter unless you want to use hibernation ( which is saving the ram to disk and turning the pc off to resume later )
<ax562> how can I turn hibernate off Eric^^
<jshanab> Is the 14.04 lubuntu upstream image damaged?
<EriC^^> ax562: what you're having is suspend, it turns most stuff off and keeps enough power to keep the programs in ram
<LtEddie> are you guys sure its a problem with me?
<LtEddie> im not even sure I did the port forwarding right either lol
<LtEddie> and when I mean me, I mean microsoft server >.>
<EriC^^> ax562: it uses very little power and can go on for a long period, eventually it will drain the battery
<Xenos> you know what life needs more of? graphs.
<Xenos> everything needs to be graphed
<user2_> how do i rest my computer
<Xenos> sleep
<Xenos> suspend
<Xenos> top right corner, press the crank, press suspend
<Jordan_U> user2_: Reset in what sense?
<budg> are there good laptop manufacturer's for ubuntu machines?
<Xenos> budg, ibm
<Xenos> dell i mean
<user2_> reset it to what it was befor
<budg> republicans :(
<Xenos> hey a little bit of conservatism is ok
<Jordan_U> user2_: What it was before what?
<Jordan_U> Xenos: budg: This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only. Please move other comments elsewhere.
<Xenos> sorry
<user2_> yes what it was befor
<budg> ==]]
<LtEddie> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -d 192.168.122.217 --dport 28015 -j ACCEPT < is this right cmd to port forward? :P
<budg> are there other non-dell ubuntu laptops?
<xangua> http://system76.com/ http://thinkpenguin.com/ budg
<NegativeFlare> LtEddie: http://serverfault.com/questions/140622/how-can-i-port-forward-with-iptables
<user2__> i my compuer
<ax562> how can I turn hibernate off Eric^^
<EriC^^> user2__: be more specific
<Jordan_U> budg: Also http://zareason.com/ , http://www.gluglug.org.uk/ .
<xangua> ax562: hibernate is not enabled by default
<EriC^^> ax562: it's already off i guess
<ax562> well why the hell does my laptop hibernate then
<ax562> where can i find settings for hibernate?
<xangua> in energy settings
<EriC^^> ax562: that's suspend, not hibernate
<EriC^^> ax562: does it turn off completely? as in you have to press the power button to start it?
<ax562> no just click something
<Jordan_U> ax562: That may not even be suspend then, it may just be turning off the monitor.
<ax562> well yes.  It turns screen off and I have to enter password to log back in
<ax562> how can i disable that?
<basedblue> hi
<EriC^^> settings > brightness & lock
<ax562> ok thanks
<basedblue> http://rap.hah.pw/notebooks/rapbot.ipynb#
<basedblue> little project
<ax562> will suspend cause problems if I do not have swap space?
<EriC^^> no
<ax562> ok thanks
<ax562> well what about choppyness
 * EriC^^ wonders what happens if swap is full and somebody suspends
<ax562> how can I figure out if I have all my proper drivers installed?
<basedblue> yo
<basedblue> http://rap.hah.pw/notebooks/rapbot.ipynb is this any good
<asarch> My laptop turn off at the middle of apt-get -y upgrade, who can I know if everything went fine? :'-(
<d001fdkn> Hello, I was doing an assignment on Unix adminstration and which included writing scripts to back up home directory using tar applications as well and using crontab to back up, writing scripts to  boot machine to text mode and to configure box so that user should change password every 30 days with a warning given 7 days before password change. When I restarted my box, I get a message saying my system is running low on in graphics mode and screen, graphic
<d001fdkn> s card and device settings could not be detected correctly.  It also says I have to configure these myself.  Any help with this please?
<EriC^^> asarch: cat /var/log/apt/term.log
<michael_j> I uninstalled ubuntu one from my 12.04 system - there isn't any reason to keep it is there since the cloud is not there anymore
<daftykins> d001fdkn: 'unix' and you used ubuntu? :)
<d001fdkn> daftykins, yes ubuntu 12.10
<redlama42> No one is chilling on ##ubuntu-unity :(
<xangua> d001fdkn: please upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<xangua> please as in now please now
<d001fdkn> xangua, but how can i configure my graphics card to be able to do that
<xangua> d001fdkn: you have greater issues than your graphic card, please use a supproted ubuntu release
<Jordan_U> d001fdkn: You most likely will not have this problem with Ubuntu 14.04, which is probably the version you should use. You definitely should *not* use Ubuntu 12.10. Other reasonable choices include Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 14.10.
<d001fdkn> xangua, Jordan_U  ok but how can i do that with the message on my screen now?
<daftykins> d001fdkn: 12.10 as mentioned is dead and unsupported. put something new on then we can help (:
<redlama42> Plus, pretty sure 12.10 has stopped getting security updates. That's dangerous.
<daftykins> yes, ages ago
<daftykins> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+f1 the upgrade
<daftykins> nearly a year
<Jordan_U> d001fdkn: The simplest solution would be to boot from an Ubuntu 14.04 LiveDVD or LiveUSB and install Ubuntu 14.04.
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<d001fdkn> Jordan_U, I need to back up
<EriC^^> fresh install would be best as Jordan_U suggests
<Jordan_U> d001fdkn: OK. You should be able to backup your files in "low graphics mode".
<d001fdkn> <EriC^^> yes I agree, but I need to back up
<EriC^^> back up then
<EriC^^> you can do it ;)
<ceobb> cade as bucetas?
<ax562> how can I figure out if I have all my proper drivers installed?
<Jordan_U> d001fdkn: And if your instructor recommended that you install Ubuntu 12.10, please tell them that we recommend that in the future they at least suggest that students use a long term support release of Ubuntu, and to never suggest that students run an EOL release.
<d001fdkn> Jordan_U, EriC^^, thanks
<d001fdkn> Jordan_U, haha ok
<Jordan_U> d001fdkn: You're welcome :)
<ax562> anyone?
<asarch> EriC^^, I guess that if see the "Log ended: 2015-01-30  20:13:48" everything was fine, right?
<ablest1980> axr62 go to ubuntu software and the moniter icon the says install underneath it
<ablest1980> ax562
<ablest1980> ubuntu software center
<ablest1980> ax562 go to ubuntu software center click the moniter icon the says (installed) underneath it
<EriC^^> asarch: if it ends with Setting up it's probably ok
<asarch> THANK YOU
<asarch> Thank you very much
<EriC^^> you're welcome
<asarch> I owe you a couple of beers :-)
<EriC^^> :)
<ax562> ablest1980 I don;t see drivers tab/option
<ablest1980> ax562 sorry
<ablest1980> i dont know
<sheena1> I'm trying to figure out how to connect two computers together via a usb cable. I can get them to ping each other and even get the ssh connectio up successfuly, but only for a minute or two before it "disconnects" via the network manager (I think). does anyone know how I can control the timeout on the network manager, or some other work around?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Why not use an ethernet cable?
<sheena1> i dont have a crossover cable or access to a router
<sheena1> and this is working, if i could gt it to stop disconnecting...
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Do you have a straight through cable? For modern hardware you rarely need a crossover cable?
<sheena1> everything i've read says i need a cross over cable.. i have one still in a packae that i can try, but was hoping to return it since this usb one works
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Ethernet over USB is a little obscue. Connecting two USB peripherals together is more obscure. Connecting two USB hosts together is even more obscue. Doing USB over ethernet between two hosts is pretty darn obscure, which means that bugs should be expected as it's rarely tested. So please file a bug report as this bug isn't likely to be hit through normal testing, but if you want a reliable working system then ...
<Jordan_U> ... just use an ethernet cable.
<Jordan_U> !bug | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nylon100> My friend told me he got "nazim" for his keyboard, or PC. But, WTF is nazim ? :-)
<Jordan_U> nylon100: How does that relate to Ubuntu?
<cenobite_> Hi, This is probably a silly question, but has anyone got xpenguins too work in 14.04?
<agent_white> cenobite_: What's silly is not asking what issue you're having! ;)
<nylon100> Jordan_U: We talked about something related to Ubuntu and then he said "Oh, and I got some nazim for my keyboard" and I continued with "Aha" like a jerk, without understanding what nazim means. Maybe I mistakenly heard something else. But it is very close to how you pronounce "nazim". No idea?
<cenobite_> I had installed it, but the lil fellers aren't showing up
<sheena1> Jordan_U:  you think this is a bug? and don't know how to change the reset/disconnect timeout on the network manager?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: The connection should not be constantly resetting, so the fact that it is implies that there is either a hardware problem or a software bug. I'm guessing it's a software bug.
<sheena1> its never connecting
<geektech713> new router?
<sheena1> its trying to connect, but never succeedig, so it stops trying after a bit of time
<sheena1> maybe... 2 mintes?
<agent_white> cenobite_: Maybe try stopping the daemon, `tail -f /var/log/kern.log`, and starting up the daemon to see what's happening?
<cenobite_> ok thank-you angent_white :)
<Jordan_U> sheena1: "and this is working, if i could gt it to stop disconnecting". So, in what way is this setup "working"?
<sheena1> i can ping
<sheena1> i can transfer files
<sheena1> but after about 2 minutes
<sheena1> i have to redo some commands
<sheena1> to get it to work again
<sheena1> shoul i paste them here?
<sheena1> in computer A: sudo ifconfig usb0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.255 up;   sudo route add -host 192.168.1.2 usb0
<sheena1> In computer B: sudo ifconfig usb0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.255 up;  sudo route add -host 192.168.1.1 usb0
<sheena1> ometimes i only have to redo computer A
<Jordan_U> sheena1: "its never connecting" How can that be true if you're able to ping? Is it that network manager is never detecting that it has successfully connected even though it has?
<sheena1> i guess so. if you define "able to ping" as successfully connected
<Jordan_U> sheena1: What definition of "not connected" allows for files to be transferred over the "not connected" link?
<skweek> why isn't my webcam working in flash?
<sheena1> um... the gui thingy says "You are disconnected" .. :)
<skweek> No Camera Selected
<Jordan_U> sheena1: OK.
<agent_white> sheena1: You may need to get some packet traces to see what all is going on :)
<sheena1> Jordan_U: but you're right, obviously it IS connected
<sheena1> agent_white: I'm not sure how to do that, but I'm interested
<agent_white> sheena1: Definitely the best time to learn it!
<Jordan_U> sheena1: You're not using network manager to create this connection, so I'm not surprised that it doesn't show it.
<agent_white> sheena1: I would recommend wireshark to start off. Then you'll be able to select that interface and capture all traffic on it.
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool".
<sheena1> installing wireshark now
<sheena1> http://pastebin.com/KnrJWNBj
<Jordan_U> sheena1: OK, I would recommend simply setting up the connection in network manager rather than using ifconfig and route.
<sheena1> i tried... i had zero success. ideas?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: What exactly did you try?
<sheena1> clicking "Connect" ?
<agent_white> sheena1: I think that using `ip` would be the best (basically the same as you were doing before).
<sheena1> changing the values in the GUI of network manager to various ip things
<agent_white> Much better to use the CLI instead of a GUI to get into the nitty of things.
<ax562> how can I figure out if I have all my proper drivers installed?
<sheena1> nmcli? i've never used it, but i could try.. i guess i didnt realize that nmcli and the stuff i'm doing now arent thes ame
<agent_white> I doubt those settings are off, rather it being a setting on the interface that needs to be adjusted (I _THINK_).
<Codmadnesspro> How would I allow only RSA login though ssh?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Use nm-connection-editor to add a manual connection, using the same ip address and mask you specified with ifconfig.
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Inside /etc/ssh/sshd_config, there's a line "RSAAuthentication", uncomment it and make sure it says "RSAAuthentication yes" and that "PubkeyAuthentication" is commented out.
<sheena1> i'll have to look up the syntax. is there anythingi should do to reset/undo what i've done so far?
<sheena1> and i'll do this on both machines i assume?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Yes, with different ip addresses of course.
<agent_white> sheena1: I recommend that you peek at wireshark first before doing anything more :)
<Jordan_U> sheena1: And actually your subnet mask should be 255.255.255.254 , since there are two ip addresses on this network.
<agent_white> Can't fix an issue without seeing what's causing it!
<sheena1> different from the ones i've already used, you mean? just pick some? like, 10.0.0.1 ?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: No, I mean different from each other.
<sheena1> oh sorry. yes
<sheena1> i was just changing the last digit.. 1 and 2
<sheena1> that is ok, right?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Yes.
<sheena1> i just read that in a tutorial online..
<r_await> 255.255.255.252?
<ax562> how can I figure out if I have all my proper drivers installed?
<sheena1> so im trying to find nm-connection-editor syntax and it tells me its the GUI interface.. ? is that correct, Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Yes.
<sheena1> i will try it again, but i've done that already and it did not work. you want me to CREATE a wired connection? not edit the existing one?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Just run "nm-connection-editor". You can also get to the same thing from the network manager applet, but I don't have nm-applet in front of me at the moment to say how.
<agent_white> ax562: More importantly, what makes you think they aren't?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Yes, create a wired network.
<Codmadnesspro> I restarted the whole vps and i can still login with password
<Codmadnesspro> I only want ssh keys
<sheena1> Jordan_U: Method: Manual ? Automatic (DHCP) i the default
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: No need to restart the vps, only the sshd daemon.
<sheena1> thats where i was putting the IP before..
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Manual.
<sn33zy> okay in the past the cursor was never a problem.  now i see the cursor at the login screen but i cant move it and when i login it disappears.
<sheena1> under IPv4 settings
<sn33zy> i installed ubuntu 14.04 lts 64 bit
<Jordan_U> sheena1: When you're done configuring it please post a screenshot of each machine's configuration.
<sheena1> no gateway?
<Codmadnesspro> agent_white, it shouldve worked though even if i restarted the whole thing or not, I can still login with password
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Are you trying to access the internet connection available to one machine from the other, or are you only trying to communicate between the two machines?
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Have you already generated your ssh keys, and copied them to the remote box?
<sheena1> im trying to communicate between them, but the first option would be better.. i assume the second is easier, since oyu said 'only'
<sheena1> if the other machine could use internet, this would be a non issue, obviouly :)
<Codmadnesspro> agent_white, yes I can use my ssh keys to login
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Is "PasswordAuthentication no" in your sshd_config?
<agent_white> As well as "ChallengeResponseAuthentication no" ?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: If you want to share an internet connection, then on the machine connected to the interent set the connection to "Shared to other computers", then simply connect the other machine (the first machine will start a DHCP server, so no manual configuration of the second is needed).
<Codmadnesspro> yes
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Is the password for the user on the box being asked, or did you set a passphrase on your id_rsa file?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: That will allow you to transfer files between the two machines, as well as allowing the second machine to use the first's internet connection.
<Codmadnesspro> agent_white, no password was set in the keys, I can just goto the user and login with normal password
<sheena1> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gz0iz47Lgdk/VMxN9V5ZWfI/AAAAAAAAb9s/_V5trPiPLxo/w743-h557-no/IMG_20150130_193714.jpg computer 2 (the one without internet) ipv4 configuration. this is what you mean?
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Mind tossing your sshd_config inside a pastie or gist?
<ax562> agent_white because my flash video in fire fox gets choppy sometimes
<agent_white> ax562: What do you mean "choppy" ?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: If you want to go the shared internet approach then just remove all network-manager connections relating to usb0. Once computer one is configured properly, computer 2 will Just Work™.
<sheena1> http://imgur.com/0SHjZvy computer 1 (laptop wtih internet, the one i'm using daily)
<ax562> it studders sometime
<Codmadnesspro> agent_white, ok
<sheena1> both show connected now, but ping doesn't work..
<ax562> I'm just trying to optimize my new ubuntu setup
<agent_white> ax562: On specific sites/content/etc?  Is it choppy or internet lag?
<sheena1> home@home:~$ ping 192.168.1.2      PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.      From 24.70.52.137 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Jordan_U> sheena1: You don't seem to be following the directions I gave for internet sharing (which is actually slightly easier to setup with network-manager). Do you want internet sharing or not?
<agent_white> ax562: Aye, just gotta narrow down your issue a bit more to figure out what's going on :)
<agent_white> :/
<netlar> Is there going to be a contact app as part of the core apps when Unity 8 comes out?
<sheena1> ok sorry. i was in the middle of that process and missed the instructions
<sheena1> remove all network manager connections relating to usb0
<Codmadnesspro> agent_white, http://pastebin.com/88ysDLcP
<sheena1> on both computers?
<agent_white> sheena1: I'll stay out of this one, but again... your original setup with ipconfig was fine. Grab wireshark, look at data on the wire, and then you'll know what to do next :)
<agent_white> If it wasn't,  you wouldn't be able to even ping in the first place.
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Remove all connections on computer 2. On computer 1, set "Method" in ipv4 settins to "Shared to other computers".
<sheena1> Jordan_U: i am going to remove all connections in nm-connection-editor on computer 2 now
<sheena1> ive set Jordan on computer 1 to "shared o other computers" and did not make any other changes
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Great.
<sheena1> should i click "auto ethernet" in the GUI menu on computer 2's taskbar?
<Jordan_U> sheena1: No. You should, if anything, click the name of the connection you just made (presumably "Jordan", since that's what you were naming the network in your last screenshot).
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Sorry, I mean yes though it should automatically connect :)
<sheena1> on computer 2? i just deleted it
<Jordan_U> sheena1: I misread the "computer 2" the first time :)
<sheena1> i've enabled jordan on computer 1
<sheena1> ive clicked auto thernet on computer 2
<ax562> agent_white I checked the drivers option in settings and I don't have any proprietary drivers available :(
<sheena1> i have pings to google.com in command line
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Here... move your current config into a backup file.
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: And use this instead. http://pastebin.com/c3wY54C7
<sheena1> Jordan_U: i just used the web browser to get to a website!! Internet achieved!!!
<agent_white> !
<Jordan_U> sheena1: :)
<sheena1> you mentioned there was an easy way to share files, also? aside from using the internet, i mean?
<agent_white> Codmadnesspro: Before doing so, stop the sshd service, of course.
<sheena1> Jordan_U: if i should just use the internet, that's fine..
<Jordan_U> sheena1: You can now use scp/sshfs/samba/... between the two machines. "ifconfig" will tell you the ip address network-manager automatically setup.
<sheena1> oh
<sheena1> awesome
<sheena1> and that stuff doesn't go through the router/"outside internet" but directly between computers?
<Codmadnesspro> ok one second
<Jordan_U> sheena1: Correct.
<sheena1> thank you!!!
<Jordan_U> sheena1: You're welcome :)
<sheena1> let me know if i can send you a tip or advertise something for you. i REALLY appreciate your help!
<daftykins> in future when it breaks, buy a switch ;)
<Jordan_U> Indeed. I really am surprised at how well this ended up working, given that it's over USB :)
<sheena1> off to eat some supper. pm me if i can do anything for you Jordan_U,, i'd like to!
<daftykins> wait, USB?
<daftykins> wifi adapters, or?
<wolfkinxoxo> niggerssssssssssssssssssss
<sn33zy> okay... i got disconnected.  now can someone point me somewhere to get my mouse back.  like i said, i see the mouse at the login screen but it wont move and when i login there is no mouse
<daftykins> is it USB?
<daftykins> or a laptop
<sn33zy> laptop mouse
<daftykins> so, touchpad?
<sn33zy> but it doesnt matter, i tried the usb mouse and that didnt do anything
<daftykins> nevermind then
<Jordan_U> daftykins: If I understood correctly, just a USB A to USB A cable between the two computers.
<daftykins> wow and networking over that? interesting
<sn33zy> USB 4 now? ... dang.
<daftykins> no 4 no, i've seen 3.1c
<jamie_> hey, I went to use ubuntu 14.04.1 to flash a new hard drive and pops up with com32 error, I think its a problem with the iso i have but am not sure
<ronaldking12_> Hai.
<divBy0> Soup.
<ronaldking12_> Nothing much, just me correcting my 1331 speak
<divBy0> righte'os
<Finetundra> hello folks, I'm having issues installing amarok. i've already tried to install it several times, some throught the terminal and others the software centre and I've tried to run it with sudo. does anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> Finetundra, using what exact command
<divBy0> Finetundra, what errors/output are you getting
<Finetundra> bazhang, sudo apt-get nstall amarok
<bazhang> install
<bazhang> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 5995 kB, installed size 25570 kB
<bazhang> Finetundra, does apt-cache search amarok show it or not
<Finetundra> divBy0, give me a bit
<Finetundra> hold on
<K`zan> Hi Folks, just updated and got this:
<K`zan> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> that log does not exist, help?
<jamie_> I cant seem to install ubuntu kylin.....
<divBy0> jamie_, what happens when you try
<Finetundra> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/cNh7HREj
<jamie_> com32 error... I think it may be from the iso
<VergilPrime> Hello, this is my first install of Ubuntu outside of class. I am getting permission denied on everything. Currently I am trying to create a directory in my own home folder.
<VergilPrime> I could use sudo -every- time but that's a bit tedious.
<divBy0> jamie_, com32? anything else?
<jamie_> i think it was no ui something... i dont remember sorry, but i have tried several flash drives, and sdcards
<divBy0> jamie_, can you try an optical disc?
<RahulAN> hii all
<divBy0> y0
<RahulAN> i am trying to remove mysql from ubuntu
<jamie_> I dont have one.... but I have done it many times before... and this is the first time I have run into this error
<Finetundra> bazhang, I think I've got it working now after updates were installed. However any input you have would be nice to know for future issues
<RahulAN> i am getting this http://imgur.com/R9DuRvm
<divBy0> jamie_, same hardware? its difficult to diagnose with no output/error information
<RahulAN> i tried pressing all of the option many times it do not disappears
<jamie_> ... I have tried more than one computer to
<jamie_> I think it may be the iso
<jamie_> the actual .iso filew
<divBy0> jamie_, can you redownload the iso and then before making the boot disk verify checksums
<K`zan> Well, apparently I'm the only one with the error, I expect X to fail when I reboot, but I can reinstall and just not update anymore.  Thanks folks!
<jamie_> okay, one sec, I literally just finished downloading the the iso again
<jamie_> how do i run a check sum, I dont know where to get the check sum data for the iso
<divBy0> jamie_, where are you downloading it from
<jamie_> ubuntu.com
<divBy0> what os are you on right now
<jamie_> um......
<jamie_> base of ubuntu 14.10
<jamie_> sorry... that wast to me....
<t4nk645> I have been using remmina RDC to view remote gui interfaces by setting up ssh tunneling the vnc data but it gives me error protocol mismatch 003.007
<t4nk645> what could be the eror?
<divBy0> jamie_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<divBy0> jamie_, what is the filename of the iso you download
<t4nk645> I am using CentOS and ubuntu 12.04 in VMware
<jamie_> divBy0: ubuntukylin-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<mobyduck> I'm trying to download the new flash version from adobe. I pick "APT for Ubuntu" in the list of versions and hit "Download", and am then prompted to choose a program to open the file with. Naturally I choose Software Center, but then Software Center starts and says "There isn’t a software package called “adobe-flashplugin” in your current software sources."
<divBy0> jamie_, the md5 sum for that file from the page i sent you is  0dcd597118420a1547ae6d76c0425b70
<mobyduck> and the download never starts
<divBy0> jamie_, copy the checksum from the website i sent you, not from the irc window, and put it into a text file
<jamie_> wait... I think i may have the wrong iso..... I have a Intel processor
<divBy0> no as long as its 64 bit
<mobyduck> I don't seem to be able to just get the d**n APT-file downloaded and install it later, either. What do I do?
<divBy0> jamie_, its fine as long as your architecture is 64 bit
<jamie_> okay... wasnt sure... usually im used to haveing to match the exact matching for mozilla
<Plasmastar> HIGHLIGHTS ARE BURNING ME ALIVE
<divBy0> jamie_, then from a terminal in the same directory run $ md5sum filename.iso
<divBy0> jamie_, then compare that with what you copied from the website into the text file
<jamie_> okay, one sev
<student> hi
<divByz0> hello
<VergilPrime> Sooo... about my permission problem...
<student_> gu
<jamie_> divBy0: matches exactly
<student_> adi
<student> hello
<jamie_> I guess ill try again
<VergilPrime> Please? D:
<ax562> does anyone know if intel has support for linux video drivers?
<ax562> does that even exist?
<jamie_> divBy0: Im gonna try again... and write down what happens
<jamie_> divBy0: so i have to pop off for a second
<squinty> ax562:  afaik, intel video drivers are supported in the kernel
<divByz0> jamie_, ok
<ax562> OK thanks squinty
<ax562> my other system has nvidia video card
<ax562> I've never run linux with intel video driver
<buddd> god programming is so much more fun on ubuntu than winblows
<robin> budd : It's real true
<linelevel> Hi, is it possible to connect to a VPN (OpenVPN) but contain the tunnel to a single terminal window? i.e. I want all my applications except for one terminal window to access the internet directly, but I want this one bash shell to go through the tunnel.
<K`zan> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Help?
<sheena1> daftykins: its not 'just' usb a to usb a.. there's a dongle bit in the middle of the cable that contains.. something...
<K`zan> During todays update:  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> ^^^ does not exist.
<Hongo> heelo
<Hongo> hello*
<Hongo> can someone help me?
<agent_white> !ask | Hongo
<ubottu> Hongo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hongo> i ve a problem with reading a microsd memory
<K`zan> During todays update:  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> ^^^ does not exist.
<Hongo> 8-)
<jamie_> okay, I went though it again.... its popping of   Failed to Load COM32 file menu.c32
<jamie_> I have never ran into this problem before....
<jamie_> Any ideas
<student_> tuna fish
<jamie_> lol I dont think that will help... I am hungry though
<student_> same here
<jamie_> I could tell.....
<jamie_> I just really need this install... I need to compile a os... and i Need to use my new hdd... I dont have enough room on my current hdd
<jamie_> i think i might try another flavour.. that might work
<jamie_> student_: I just really need to compile this... this is not fun trying to work with a 80gb hdd
<Blue1> what are you trying to do @jamie_
<jamie_> trying to install a os on a new hdd
<Blue1> well the first thing is to set up the partitions
<jamie_> that is not my problem.. this is not my first rodeo
<Blue1> are you using msdos schema or uefi?
<jamie_> its popping of   Failed to Load COM32 file menu.c32
<Blue1> okay didn't know your experience level
<student> vich one ayu usin..??
<jamie_> I take ubuntu and just build my own most of the time base around it so that I dont have to update to the new linux kernal when it comes out
<jamie_> Blue1: I have never ran into this problem before
<Blue1> what flavour are you using?  straight ubuntu?  gnome?  kubuntu?
<jamie_> ubuntu currently
<jamie_> I am using 14.10
<student> 14.1 here too
<Blue1> I am using 14.04 lts
<jamie_> oh... 14.04.1
<jamie_> well in trying to install 14.10... my current one im on right now.... is not
<jamie_> its not really anything
<Blue1> I have not heard any issues with 14.10 -- i
<jamie_> Mine is based around 14.10... not 14.10 anymore
<Blue1> is there a reason (hardware perhaps) that makes you want 14.10?
<student> 14.04 ..?? any good bro..???
<ianorlin> yes
<jamie_> Blue1: 14.10 is the beta technically
<Blue1> @student I have been running 14.04 with no problems -- xubuntu and kubuntu
<john_doe_jr1> I need to set up a cron job on an ubuntu box that logs into a windows machine through cygwin through ssh and backs up a database ….how would I being to write the script in bash?
<Blue1> @jamie_ betas are known to break -- I think your best bet would be to try 14.04
<jamie_> Blue1: like i said... its not exactaly 14.10 anymore.....
<student> gotta update
<jamie_> i have tried 14.04.1 and came up with this same error and also 14.10
<jamie_> im trying to install....
<Blue1> what hardware do you have?
<jamie_> on which computer....
<Blue1> like dell, gateway, toshiba...
<jamie_> i have tried on two
<Blue1> the one you are having issues with
<jamie_> both
<jamie_> i dont know why....
<Blue1> okay do you know the name and model number?
<jamie_> one is a custom  build using the motherboard of a hp elitebook 8440
<Blue1> have you installed the operating system to a hard drive then, or are you trying to install it to a hard drive?
<jamie_> the other is a dell latitude d620
<Blue1> okay
<jamie_> Blue1:  am on the custom build right now
<Blue1> help me out -- are you trying to install it, or has it already been installed?
<jamie_> one is already installed and the other has a messed up partitioning
<hanuman> Hi, I am new to take backup of windows sytem, what is the way take backup of windows system from ubuntu server.
<cfhowlett> hanuman, from command line: dd
<Blue1> the specs on the dell only show 1G of ram
<jamie_> I know
<jamie_> i am just using it to install the os
<jamie_> to the hdd
<Blue1> I had problems running ubuntu in 1G -- you might look at xubuntu
<hanuman> cfhowlett: what is dd
<K`zan> During todays update:  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> ^^^ does not exist.
<cfhowlett> hanuman, !   it's a command.  open a terminal: man dd
<jamie_> Blue1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1190256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190256 in UNetbootin "USB drive is created successfully, but fails to boot" [Undecided,New]
<K`zan> ???  TMI
<Blue1> jamie_: okay let me take a look at that
<jamie_> nvidia 331 had a problem
<K`zan> TMIA :-)
<jamie_> **has
<Blue1> jamie_: okay you are trying to boot off of a usb drive to install?
<jamie_> Blue1: yes
<jamie_> i dont have a disk
<Blue1> jamie_: how did you create the usb stick?
<jamie_> using unetbootin and also startup disk creator
<Blue1> jamie_: it is saying there might be problems with unetbootin
<jamie_> i have also tried startup disk creator
<Blue1> jamie_: have you tried dd?
<jamie_> what
<skweek> I wish that I could get better intigration from virtualbox to ubuntu
<skweek> like directly accessing the bluetooth or wireless card
<Blue1> jamie_: dd will copy an iso file to another device.
<cfhowlett> skweek, ask #vbox
<skweek> or when I run a webserver on in a virtualbox being able to access it from ubuntu
<skweek> oh :)
<jamie_> Blue1:  as bootable
<Blue1> jamie_: it will make an exact image of the iso whereever you put it -- if it's bootable the destination should also be bootable
<Blue1> something like dd if=filename.iso of=/dev/whatever device
<jamie_> Blue1: one sec, im trying startup disk creator again.... last time it was on a sdcard and got a boot error and that is all it said... lol
<hanuman> Hi, I am new to take backup of windows sytem, what is the way take backup of windows system from ubuntu server.
<cfhowlett> jamie_, hmm.  never heard of anyone using sdcard as a bootable ...
<Blue1> jamie_: I have had problems in the past with unetbootin -- I usually make a dd copy and that has worked for me.  I will tell you copying an image to a usb drive can take hours
<jamie_> cfhowlett: I have before... some bios can do it
<friendfield_> Aaaand friendfield is in.
<jamie_> mostly you have to setup the computer to allow it
<Blue1> jamie_: on a system with that amount of ram, xubuntu may be your best bet
<friendfield_> Hello ladies and gentlemen. I'll take questions in four, whatever you want to prepare. Public liscense friendfield, guaranteed by ip, you can check em.
<friendfield_> Hilikus. Good of you to join us.
<jamie_> Blue1: that is not the system that is going to be running it
<jamie_> I wish it were possible to compile on that crappy of a system....
<jamie_> that thing would catch fire
<Blue1> jamie_: okay you are just using that system to build the usb drive then?  dd is still probably your best option, imho.
<jamie_> Blue1: no... lol i am just using it to install the os to the hdd, that is it.. then it will be moved to my build and then Im going to remake my os after i compile the other os i need
<jamie_> I would do it on my current hdd.... but i dont have the room on my my stupid 80gb one.... it was a temp that lasted longer than i wanted
<Blue1> jamie_: okay gotcha -- dd should do the trick - then boot the usb drive and install -- you might want the alternate (text) install
<jamie_> got it
<jamie_> Blue1: I used startup disk creator from gnome
<jamie_> my only other option was to do a grub recovery... I do not exactly know how to do that
<Blue1> jamie_: startup creator should work - but to be honest I've not tried that in quite a while
<student> srvo
<student> wc f3
<jamie_> Blue1: like i said... i dont have standard ubuntu anymore... lol
<Blue1> jamie_: what did you add/delete/modify?
<hanuman> Hi, I am new to take backup of windows sytem, what is the way take backup of windows system from ubuntu server.
<Blue1> hanuman: I would try using samba then you can mount it in linux and go from there.
<cfhowlett> !backup | hanuman
<ubottu> hanuman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jamie_> Blue1: most of the stuff to do with the dm and des also change a few of the repos, kept the update channel for the most part, also added a touch interface and separate bluetooth support due to what i need it for
<jamie_> and a lot of stuff i need for mozilla
<jamie_> Blue1: and its funny because i needed the more hdd space for the os i need to compile for mozilla related stuff.... lol
<Blue1> jamie_: I know what you are doing but I only have familiarity with creating standard boot material
<jamie_> Blue1: I like to make stuff to suit my specific use
<Blue1> jamie_: wha mozilla stuff are you compiling?
<jamie_> Blue1: firefox
<Blue1> jamie_: well that's available out of the box from the standard repos.  personally I don't have a need to compile that.
<jamie_> I need to flash the updated 2.2 base image
<jamie_> Blue1: its not for my browser
<Blue1> jamie_: way beyond my experience level
<jamie_> Blue1: its for my phone
<jamie_> firefox has a mobile os
<Blue1> jamie_: i did some customs to mythtv awhile back - then removed them when it went wonky.
<Blue1> jamie_: ahh so you are trying to develop stuff for a phone then....?
<jamie_> Blue1: that happens sometimes when it comes to updates
<jamie_> Blue1: I do testing and development for the firefox flame device. firefox is actually coming out with a os for phones soon,
<Blue1> jamie_: it was unhappy with mysql 5.5 but works fine with 5.0 -- okay I just needed it to work
<jamie_> Blue1: I am stupid and always thinking how this or that part or componet could work better
<jamie_> or be easier or more versatile or user friendly
<Blue1> jamie_: great learning experience I'll bet -- privite channel ok?
<jamie_> sure
<Prometheian> I'm using Sublime Text to edit some files that are in my /var/www folder. However I can't save anything. How can I allow saving without opening sublime using sudo?
<Prometheian> nvm sudo chmod -Rv 777 .
<cromagi> is there any other way to make a bootable windows usb than unetbootin
<nessessary129> how to change the dns server in wvdial?
<cromagi> ?
<nessessary129> how to change the dns server in wvdial?
<K`zan> During todays update:  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> ^^^ does not exist.
<K`zan> TMIA :-)
<nessessary129> how to change the dns server in wvdial?
<nessessary129> how to change the dns server in wvdial?
<cromagi> is there any other way to make a bootable windows usb than unetbootin
<cromagi> ?
<cromagi> ?
<cromagi> ??
<cromagi> ?
<divBy0> anyone use the global config file in scite? i'm trying to change the transparency of scite
<suhg>   how can i learn english
<chick_> how can I make the sed command edit the content of a file,  im using command and changes only appear in output
<cfhowlett> suhg, wrong channel.
<suhg> sad
<ablest1980> suhg go to www.duolingo.com
<suhg> lemme check that website
<siddhism>  /join #gcompris
<BlackDalek> How do I changed the login screen background image? Mine is stuck on xfce image (blue with the hamster or gerbil or whatever it is). How do I change it back to normal ubuntu image?
<suhg>   by the way that website doesnt teaches english
<cfhowlett> suhg, this is not the learn english channel. ask google.
<siddhism> BlackDalek right click the desktop
<siddhism> you will get options to set background image
<ablest1980> suhg yes it does
<suhg> awww
<BlackDalek> siddhism, I do not want to change the desktop background image. I want to change the login screen image.
<siddhism> sudo -i
<siddhism> xhost +SI:localuser:lightdm
<siddhism> su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<siddhism> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-user-backgrounds 'true'
<siddhism> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background 'path-to-image'
<siddhism> exit
<BlackDalek> siddhism, thanks ;)
<BinaryFallen> Dudes I fucked up bad and am hoping someone can help.
<divBy0> what happened
<cfhowlett> BinaryFallen, drop the profanity.  immediately.
<cfhowlett> !langauge
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<divBy0> cfhowlett are you a bot
<BinaryFallen> I had 2 partitions. One was a 100 gig win7 partition and the other was the rest of a tb that was a data parition that had my data on it. I overwrote the data one by accident. I used test disk to recover the 100 gig but I can't figure out how to recover my data drive
<BinaryFallen> I basically have 900 gigs of free space and I'm trying to figure out how to change it so I can't make a new parition or bring back my old one on the 900 gigs to see if I can recover data
<BinaryFallen> any ideas?
<divBy0> if it shows as free i seriously doubt you are going to be able to get much off of it. you can try some of the forensic tools in a kali-linux live distro
<BinaryFallen> http://pastebin.com/fNbpDaiF current disk structure
<divBy0> maybe some of the windows recovery tools as a miracle but again i highly doubt it if windows is reporting that space as free
<BinaryFallen> I mean if I can just recover the pictures I would be happy any ideas on specific software for that?
<divBy0> theres a few. you'll probably get very little but hold on i'll look for what i've used in the past
<BinaryFallen> thanks I appreciate that
<divBy0> when you formatted was it in windows
<BinaryFallen> yes, specifically and I will just get this out there I will be upfront about what happened.
<BinaryFallen> I installed a shady version of win8 or was trying to
<fnordism> i got a problem
<BinaryFallen> this version was unattended I guess and auto wiped my paritions
<fnordism> i can't see the fnord
<BinaryFallen> I immediatly shut off the pc when I saw this
<BinaryFallen> so I think it just took away the partition table for it
<BinaryFallen> or so I hope
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, well in a way that might be better for you because it probably did a quick format -- did it seem to take a while to format?
<BinaryFallen> negative
<BinaryFallen> it was rapid
<BinaryFallen> and I turned it off asap
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, i dont see any info about disk usage in that pastebin
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, well theres hope
<BinaryFallen> I mean I can see this as karma for trying to install a shady version of an OS so if thats what happens thats what happens I just hope I didn't cost myself 5 years of photos
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, i dont know about that i only install shady windows
<BinaryFallen> haha
<BinaryFallen> well I don't want to sound like sombody whos going to make up an excuse about what happened ya know?
<BinaryFallen> Better to just be forth coming
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, while i'm looking, can you download a kali-linux live iso
<BinaryFallen> already have one
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, https://www.google.com/search?q=kali%20linux%20data%20recovery&gws_rd=ssl
<BinaryFallen> thanks I will look into this
<BinaryFallen> Appreciate the help
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, first thing i would do if i were you though because thats going to take a lot of trial and error is try and get more info on drive partitioning
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, specifically free space, that pastebin was vague
<divBy0> BinaryFallen, if you find that we can help you more
<K`zan> During todays update:  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> ^^^ does not exist.
<K`zan> TMIA :-)
<mimarcu> hello all
<divByz0> anybody have any input on whats more secure -- web-based mail or email client? im not looking for alternative cloud-based or pgp solutions... just one or the other
<frex> hie y'all
<divByz0> ahoy all
<mimarcu> i have a question does anyone know how i can fix a missing classification.config file from my snort installation?
<mimarcu> i accidentialy deleted it when i was reloading some rules
<divByz0> mimarcu, where is it located? i could send you mine
<genesis__> hi
<divByz0> hello
<genesis__> any idea abt truecaller
<BinaryFallen> @divByz0 ok so what I'm doing right now is I figured out the start and end sector for the remianing space using test disk and gparted to confirm. I then when and made the parition logical set type to ntfs and am atempting to search the MFT to rebuild the boot sector
<BinaryFallen> dear god I hope this works if not I will attempt the kali method\
<divByz0> BinaryFallen, ok. so did you get any info on actual disk usage
<genesis__> help me out guys
<BinaryFallen> @divByz0 well I checked and I couldn't see anything for the empty space. It just showed up for my current live boot session and my 100 gig partition as well as my external
<BinaryFallen> couldn't find anything on the free space
<divByz0> it didnt say unallocated or free?
<BinaryFallen> unallocated
<divByz0> :/
<BinaryFallen> yea
<BinaryFallen> I'm feeling that way as well
<BinaryFallen> this is kind of a latch ditch effort
<divByz0> when you boot kali make sure to do it in forensic mode
<BinaryFallen> if it goes south I will just dd the thing and start my life over :/
<divByz0> don't access that drive with anything that might write to it
<BinaryFallen> Oh I will man for sure
<Grant_P> I've used the Intel raid manager to create a raid. At first the dmraid was automatically detecting the raid but at the incorrect size. I used mdadm --assemble --scan but not sure if this is creating a software raid or using my hardware raid, how do you tell?
<BinaryFallen> Well I'm gonna go play some games while this attempts to rebuild I'll let you guys know if I make it or fail
<BinaryFallen> thanks for the advice divByz0
<divByz0> good luck!
<divByz0> welcome
<misa_> hola
<misa_> hi
<Guest52772> hi
<Guest52772> there is someone here?
<CaptDaags> howdy misa_
<Guest52772> do you use ubunt?
<CaptDaags> have 10 and 12.04LTS running here on various crappy lappies
<zeon98> Hi all
<zeon98> hope everyone is okay.
<divBy0> hi
<divBy0> anybody have any input on whats more secure -- web-based mail or email client? im not looking for alternative cloud-based or pgp solutions... just one or the other
<Grant_P> Anyone able to help with fakeraid on ubuntu 14.04?
<non> hellp
<tresk_> I'm installing ubuntu with encrypted storage. Is it normal for it to look like the installation has stalled and the HD light sit on for ages?
<K`zan> During todays update:  Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<K`zan> Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-331-uvm/331.113/build/make.log for more information.
<K`zan> ^^^ does not exist.
<K`zan> TMIA :-)
<tresk_> K`zan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates/+bug/1268257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268257 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331-updates 331.38-0ubuntu3: nvidia-331-updates kernel module failed to build, with only error: "objdump: '... .tmp_nv.o': No such file"" [High,Triaged]
<K`zan> tresk_: Thank you!
<tresk_> K`zan: Not a full solution, unfortunately. It's affecting a lot of people, so it should be high priority though
<Guest49717> ubuntu
<K`zan> tresk_: Looks like I need to remove the nvidia prop driver and reboot and install it, kinda confused, yes :-).
<tresk_> K`zan: I'm not too sure what the workaround is. I got the error on a machine that used to have an NVidia card and doesn't now, so I just removed the NVidia driver that I wasn't using.
<K`zan> tresk_: Uh, where is the what that removes the nvidia driver.
<K`zan> tresk_: Problem is that I tend to flightsim with X-Plane :-).
<tresk_> K`zan: I'm pretty sure you can remove it from the "software centre" app. Flight sim might be affected while you don't have the NVidia proprietary driver
<tresk_> You can keep an eye on the bug though, and reinstall the proprietary driver when it's resolved.
<K`zan> tresk_:  Thanks, looking for it now.
<K`zan> tresk_: Funny, this is the first kernel update where it was a problem, just interesting for a problem that has apparently been around for a while.
<tresk_> K`zan: You might also be able to manually install the NV drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<tresk_> At least until ubuntu's packaged ones work
<avis> how does ubuntu 14.04 work with touchpads
<avis> oops touchpad screens
<alfatau> hello all. i'm running xubuntu and after resume from hibernation i can't detect any wifi network. networking is actually handled by NetworkManager, so my /etc/network/interfaces has only the "lo" entry. How can i restart the manager or debug what happened? thank you in advance
<divBy0> alfatau, Try
<divBy0> sudo service network-manager restart
<divByz0> alfatau, for debuging check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<zeon98> Hi all
<Grant_P> Anyone able to help with fakeraid on ubuntu 14.04?
<CaptDaags> hi zeon98
<zeon98> hi CaptDaags
<alfatau> divByz0: network-manager service does not exists.
<liamneeson> Where's my daughter?!
<liamneeson> Tell me where my daughter is.
<liamneeson> I love her very much
<K`zan> Removed the 3.14? nvidia driver and apparently installed 3.04 and things seem to be OK, will see when I try X-Plane though :-).  THANKS VERY MUCH FOR THE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tresk_> K`zan: No probs
<divBy0>  can anyone recommend the most secure mail client for linux?
<PCPinjecti0n> So guys, i'm trying to ssh into a server. i put my .pub key into authorized_keys in the server. its telling me "Permission denied (publickey)"
<PCPinjecti0n> when i attempt to ssh. anyone want to try to take a crack at this?
<PCPinjecti0n> thank you in advance :)
<PCPinjecti0n> anyone active?
<Ben65> restart ssh
<PCPinjecti0n> i've rebooted the server though
<PCPinjecti0n> would it make a difference?
<Ben64> maybe you didn't put the key in properly
<PCPinjecti0n> i used scp
<PCPinjecti0n> to move it
<Ben64> try ssh-copy-id instead
<divBy0> Ben64: hey youve been real helpful before, can you recommend in your opinion what would be the most secure email cient for ubuntu?
<PCPinjecti0n> i've read that ssh-copy-id is the one that gives errors
<Ben64> PCPinjecti0n: nah, works great
<PCPinjecti0n> true
<Ben64> divBy0: thunderbird?
<Fuchs> PCPinjecti0n: could you check the rights of the public key (both machines) and private key (your machine),
<Fuchs> PCPinjecti0n: plus, as said, run ssh with the verbose (-v) flag?
<PCPinjecti0n> Fuchs: will do
<divBy0> Ben64: you dont seem too convinced :-/
<Ben64> i haven't used one in ages, but mozilla has a great team i'm sure it works great
<Ben64> all gmail now
<PCPinjecti0n> Fuchs: this is my .pub on my machine -rw-r--r--
<Fuchs> PCPinjecti0n: already wrong, should be -rw-------  on your machine
<PCPinjecti0n> Fuchs: and authorized_keys in the server is -rw---------
<PCPinjecti0n> ah.
<Fuchs> (as all files inside your ~/.ssh/
<Fuchs> and they also have to belong to your user)
<Ben64> -rw-r--r-- 1 ben64 ben64   733 Sep 15 23:40 id_rsa.pub
<Ben64> 644 here
<zeon98> Hi all
<PCPinjecti0n> lol.
<PCPinjecti0n> let me change it quick
<zeon98> Anyone have any knowleage on linux hacking that would be happy to give me a few basic pointers.
<Fuchs> PCPinjecti0n: and then again, a full verbose ssh log (feel free to blank out the host, do let the rest (name etc.) in though
<Ben64> zeon98: not the channel for that
<PCPinjecti0n> Fuchs: so i've changed the permissions
<PCPinjecti0n> what does it have to be on the system?
<PCPinjecti0n> ill do the -v right now
<Fuchs> PCPinjecti0n: mine is -rw-r--r-- on the server   (again, should belong to the user)
<zeon98> Sorry Ben64, poor phasing. I have a ubuntu box that has been hacked from what i have been told and want to protect myself for futher attacks.
<Fuchs> also make sure the user names either match or specify the user while connecting  (either via the -l  (as in login, not upper case i) option or via the user@host syntax)
<Ben64> zeon98: do updates often, for everything. be aware of what services are running, make backups, stay vigilant
<divBy0> zeon98: hey that file transfer errored out but can you confirm it went to your email? i sent another book 2015 linux hackers manual
<divBy0> zeon98: well its sending right now night quite done with the second book
<detly> I'm on 14.04.1, and I'm trying to diagnose why I can't authenticate via smbclient to a NAS (the smb server) — I can log in anonymously (eg. with smbclient -L 10.1.0.25 -UGuest and no password), but if I try with a user with a password (eg. smbclient -L 10.1.0.25 -Ujason) I get session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<detly> but I'm kinda stuck here - I don't know what else to run for diagnostics, and I can't do much with the server
<divBy0> "gmail says thunderbird is insecure"
<divBy0> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFwQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.mozillazine.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D39%26t%3D2852231&ei=1pnMVI27AoHCgwTTwYPgBg&usg=AFQjCNGjXAsaKxJt7vVzzz6WM7GJWlcemg&bvm=bv.85076809,d.eXY
<Ben64> divBy0: are you trying to use it with gmail
<PCPinjecti0n> Fuchs: sent you a msg. it -v was very long
<Fuchs> PCPinjecti0n: yeah, I'd prefer a pastebin next time, then other people can help, too. Anyway :p
<divBy0> yes, and outlook and occasionally yahoo
<Ben64> use a browser for gmail then
<divBy0> why?
<detly> divByz0: wait, are you using thunderbird with an exchange server too?
<divByz0> detly: im not using anything but webmail right now. im trying to find a secure client on ubuntu for just daily school and work email. gmail, outlook (live.com), and office365.com
<divByz0> leaning towards claws since thats what comes with tails...
<ahmadspr> hello, i have strange behavior on dropdown list in any application. The application closed when I click on dropdown list to change it's value.
<ahmadspr> like this: http://imgur.com/BLSvcg9
<root_debian> french ?
<ahmadspr> anyone please help?
<detly> ahmadspr: maybe look in ~/.xsession-errors ? (reproduce the bug, open a terminal and do "tail ~/.xsession-errors" and look for anything error-like)
<detly> ahmadspr: are you using a non-default theme? (doesn't look like it, but you might be)
<ahmadspr> detly: from .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/LqFBi3wW
<detly> hmm, doesn't look too helpful
<detly> what about your video card/drivers?
<ahmadspr> detly: its default theme, it happened after apt-get dist-upgrade
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell why does ubuntu 14.10 start like this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntuprob-Lq4nQUId.png i have to manually change background image to fix it...
<ovrflw0x> what kind of resolution problem is it
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell why does ubuntu 14.10 start like this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntuprob-Lq4nQUId.png i have to manually change background image to fix it...
<ovrflw0x> what kind of resolution problem is it
<detly> ahmadspr: sorry, I have to go make dinner. I can't think of anything else though :/
<keigen> freenode
<keigen> sore all
<keigen> numpang nanya dong
<ahmadspr> detly: thanks anyway
<ahmadspr> keigen: nanya apaan bro?
<pilikeits> Hello all :) Im asking if there is easy way to see (timestamp) time when my linux will lose ip-address = wan connection ends. I think i could make that kind of script with bash, but if i can see it already somewhow it would be super! :)
<keigen> ane gan bikin partisi "/" sama "/home" .... ane install ubuntu di partisi "/" nah kalo ane instal ulang partisi "/" di format itu data yg di "/home" ilang ga ?
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> keigen, ^
<keigen> ilang pasti ya ?
<bazhang> english here keigen
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell why does ubuntu 14.10 start like this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntuprob-Lq4nQUId.png i have to manually change background image to fix it... what kind of resolution problem is it
<keigen> ow sorry
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell why does ubuntu 14.10 start like this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntuprob-Lq4nQUId.png i have to manually change background image to fix it... what kind of resolution problem is it??
<keigen> hey all
<ovrflw0x> hey keigen zup bud
<keigen> i have 2 partition in my ubuntu ,, it's "/" and "/home" ,, i install my ubuntu in partition "/" .. if i format partition "/" what will happen with my "/home" partition ?
<ovrflw0x> keigen, it should say as it is keigen
<ovrflw0x> i guess
<ovrflw0x> keigen, it should stay as it is keigen
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell why does ubuntu 14.10 start like this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntuprob-Lq4nQUId.png i have to manually change background image to fix it... what kind of resolution problem is it??
<keigen> are u sure ?
<ovrflw0x> keigen, i dunno man i juz guess dawg
<keigen> i think it will delete too because partition "/" it's the top partition on linux ?
<ovrflw0x> keigen, if root (/) is no /dev/sda1 and (/home) is on /dev/sda2 then if you format /dev/sda1 then home will stay as it is
<keigen> oh
<keigen> tq ovrflwox
<keigen> it"s so helpful
<keigen> cause i'm newbie for this os hehe
<ovrflw0x> ya hehe
<ovrflw0x> keigen, where you from?
<keigen> indonesia
<keigen> you  now ?
<ovrflw0x> keigen, thailand?
<keigen> not thailand
<keigen> indonesia it's a country
<ovrflw0x> ok gud
<ovrflw0x> bye keg
<keigen> and you ?
<ovrflw0x> bye keigen
<keigen> oke
<Codmadnesspro> Is there something I can run to keep ubuntu up to date everyday?
<Codmadnesspro> Say it sends sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade every day
<flux242> 'it' sends? what's 'it'?
<flux242> ah, it is what you wan't, i see. don't worry update check cron jobs are preinstalled
<flux242> just run it everyday
<Adele23>  Watch Me Suck Real Big Dick On My Site http://bitly.com/1nx3K4c
<Codmadnesspro> lol....
<flux242> is that ubuntu channel?
<nessessary129>  can anyone suggest an IRC client that supports SASL in the lucid version??
<nessessary129> ??
<Darknet> nessessary129, in my timezone its 5:25am, hang tight, someone might be here to help you out
<Darknet> if not come back a little later
<Darknet> "[
<Darknet> :p *
<pilikeits> hmm i will try to use process id to track down the timestamp of connection.
<pilikeits> maybe i can get it work with that :)
<jozefk> anybody know if lastpass can work with Midori browser?
<brahmana> Hi all
<brahmana> I had a Ubuntu trust server on AWS (t2.micro instance). Today morning I found that it is not responding to n/w. I am unable to SSH at all.
<brahmana> Stopping the instance and restarting it doesn't help
<brahmana> Now I stopped it altogether and attached the root volume of that to another server
<brahmana> In syslog I am seeing out of memory errors, several of them
<svetlana> jozefk: not to my knowledge - ask the lastpass folks to write such support
<brahmana> Now is there any other log file or place where I can find what process consumed so much memory that it caused this out of memory problem?
<aaler> hello
<brahmana> Also why was I not able to connect to this even after rebooting? Rebooting should have solved the OOO problem right?
<jozefk> svetlana, jel ima neka zamena za to ili sta da koristim umesto lastpass?
<svetlana> brahmana: would post these errors to pastebin
<brahmana> svetlana: What errors do you want to see?
<svetlana> jozefk: probably alternatives of lastpass for midori exist, but I do not know them.
<svetlana> jozefk: there is #midori :)
<aaler> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 , seems unstable , after i will update can work etter ?
<svetlana> brahmana: everything you have
<svetlana> aaler: 14.04 is a stable release. make sure you upgrade. if you still face issues, describe them - without knowing them there is no way they may be fixed in 14.10.
<brahmana> svetlana: I don't understand. I do not know what the problem was. That is what I am trying to diagnose. I do not know where all to look.
<aaler> alright
<svetlana> brahmana: showing the logs you have should be a good start.
<brahmana> svetlana: Which log do you want? syslog kern.log dmesg ?
<svetlana> all of them. and please talk to the channel not just me; I'm about to reboot a few times, so while I may ask for more details, I'm unlikely to be the one who would analyze them.
<Exagone313> hello, i'm trying to install mongodb on ubuntu server 14.04 using http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/ but when i try to add the gpg key (first command), it is ignored
<Exagone313> finally, i use the official repo
<Changiz> hi, i'm using xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Changiz> i suddenly hit ctrl+alt+f2 key (instead of alt+f2 to do something else), then a CLI poped out... i do login with my user, and to get back the GUI, used the comman "startx"
<Changiz> but now i think the graphics and theme has changed, no animations my "Dockey" app has, and i think my animation also disabled! and windows' top bar changed to bluew (while it was silver before this problem)
<Changiz> can anyone help me to get back my previous display graphics (i have no low resolution problem btw)
<jatt> run startxfce4 instead of startx
<Changiz> thanks! can you tell me the differences?! is startxfce4 another version of startx ?
<jatt> no, they come from different packages startx from xinit and startxfce4 from xfce4-session
<Changiz> ow... really really thanks ;) i go to test it and hope it works... bye ;)
<detly> Changiz: you switched to a virtual tty by mistake
<detly> just hit ctrl+alt+f8 to get back
<detly> if you run startx or somesuch... that might not be good
<Changiz> no i tried them... and logged out from all of ttys to make sure not in wrong tty... i think startxfce4 would work instead of startx
<jatt> crtl+alt+f7 should return to your X session
<detly> ah, yes, f7 not f8
<ubuntu946> how does this show list of channels
<Changiz> yeah i tried it... but after issuing "startx" in tty2... but then i logged out and used ctrl+alt+f7 , but then i realized it didn't help
<EriC^^> ubuntu946: /msg alis list *channel*
<jatt> ctrl+alt+f2 and ctrl+alt+f7 should switch to your X session without issuing any startx* command
<|Max|> Hello. I have problem with remote desktop control of my Ubuntu 14.10. I see my desktop but its freezing and i can move mouse only. I was trying use TeamViewer and standard VNC protocol but effect is the same. My Ubuntu is running on Toshiba sattelite L series 2 x 1,6 GHz and integrated Intel HD Card.
<EriC^^> Changiz: don't use startx, use sudo service lightdm restart
<mfoo> during a do-release-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 (server) I dropped into a shell to make a backup of a config file that was going to be replaced. I hit control-c and then got a python uncaught interrupt. The screen session is no longer running. Can I resume the process? I assume there are other config files that have not been updated
<mfoo> . /etc/lsb-release shows 14.04.1 LTS but I do not know what state the packages are in
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jatt> mfoo: what does
<jatt> dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<jatt> say?
<mfoo> jatt, mostly "=", three "-", and three "+". Is this telling me there's still packages to be removed and added?
<Giwrgaras> hi! can i delete windows on a dual boot pc and leave only ubuntu in it?
<Giwrgaras> with the ubuntu installer?
<jatt> mfoo: can you pastebin what you see?
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: you can just delete the windows partition
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: yeah
<jatt> mfoo: in any case it should be possible to resume the installation without problems
<Giwrgaras> will this affect my ubuntu or its irrelevant? cause i dont want to have to install once again
<EriC^^> no
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: won't change ubuntu at all
<mfoo> jatt, sorry, was being dumb. there's 141 lines of packages in "iU", a few in "it", "rc" and "iW" states
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: make sure you choose the right partition though :) and make sure you're not running WUBI or something like that
<Giwrgaras> and the starting dual boot purple screen will be lost? you know the starting screen that prompts you which os to choose
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: no
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: that will still be there until you update grub
<EriC^^> Giwrgaras: i mean yes
<EriC^^> ^
<jatt> mfoo: when you system is clean you have only "ii" so the command I told you shows no lines. can you try to resume the installation?
<nessessary129> Giwrgaras:delete the partition in advanced mode and add a new one
<jatt> mfoo: I mean the upgrade
<mfoo> jatt, by re-running do-release-upgrade?
<Giwrgaras> gr8 then
<nessessary129> Giwrgaras:update the grub
<Giwrgaras> nessessary129: i dont know what you mean :(
<jatt> mfoo: yes
<Giwrgaras> im a novice but ive changed my hd size from the live dvd once again in the past
<mfoo> jatt, it tells me there's no new release found
<jatt> mfoo: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aleksa> hello guys! I've tried every tutorial or post that I've found on internet. I cannot change the color of scrollbar in terminal. I've managed to change it's color for all other programs (firefox, hexchat, etc.)
<Aleksa> How to change the scrollbar's color in terminal?
<mfoo> jatt, actually dpkg is still running and still has the lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock. Should I kill it and remove the lock file?
<jatt> mfoo: yes that should be ok
<mfoo> jatt, dpkg --configure -a seems to bring me back to where I left off, thanks :)
<jatt> mfoo: great
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there any way to make an opening application not pop to front/gaining focus automatically (stealing focus from another already opened app)?
<EriC^^> Mrokii: start it minimized?
<Mrokii> EriC^^: How would I do that automatically?
<EriC^^> Mrokii: make a custom .desktop
<azizLIGHT> does anyone use workrave (repititve strain injury)?
<Mrokii> EriC^^: Hm, I'll need to investigate that further. Would be great if it would be possible. Thanks for the tip.
<azizLIGHT> how can i see the applet in the panel
<azizLIGHT> aka indicator
<EriC^^> Mrokii: which program are you trying to start minimized? or all?
<Mrokii> EriC^^: Yes, all.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications , you'll need to modify the Exec= line , make a backup copy and test it
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> Mrokii: maybe devilspie can help or compiz
<Mrokii> EriC^^: I'll check these out too, thanks.
<EriC^^> no problem
<user-4koremon> vivid
<Mrokii> EriC^^: I didn't think about the minimized state, but there's an answer on askubuntu that suggests devilspie, so this may be the way to go.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: yeah it's pretty powerful
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04 and im getting a message: "not all updates can be installed" run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible. this can be caused by: * a previous upgrade which didn't complete * problems with some of the installed software * unofficial software packages not provided by ubuntu * normal changes of a pre-release version of ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> buttons are: settings... / partial upgrade / continue
<azizLIGHT> what is this about and how do i fix it?
<Mrokii> azizLIGHT: I think it's caused by third party repositories usually, when certain dependencies can't be satisfied.
<azizLIGHT> and where can i find such details and solve the issue?
<azizLIGHT> ill just remove that repo
<Mrokii> I guess you'd have to check which packages/apps can't be installed and check which repo they are from.
<azizLIGHT> i dont get any warnings when i do sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<azizLIGHT> so whats the issue... and where is it
<Mrokii> Update-Manger should show you which items can and which can't be installed. After using "continue" I think it should show that list, but I'm not quite sure.
<alexbligh1> how does one resize the size of the console *while running* (not with grub), now resizecons (formally resize) has disappeared?
<alexbligh1> ah, bizarre, it's just missing from kbd in amd64 in 12.04. How odd.
<Mrokii> azizLIGHT: I think "sudo apt-get update" only updates the list of packages found in the repos. I don't think it checks any dependencies of installed (or to be updated) packages.
<no_bill_gatez> when booting 2 instances of cairo-dock open. is there a way I can stop one from opening?
<EriC^> no_bill_gatez: why are you booting 2?
<no_bill_gatez> 2 open up on boot up. I am not restarting it or starting an instance of it
<EriC^> no_bill_gatez: open the dash > startup , check that only one is there
<Mrokii> I've seen this effect in KDE. Not sure why it happens though. It never happened on regular Ubuntu/Unity to me.
<no_bill_gatez> how do you open dash?
<EriC^^> it's the first icon at the top in the launcher
<Guest93878> hi
<no_bill_gatez> got it thanks
<Guest93878> hi
<kanthalaraghu> anyone using backbox ?
<c_nick> how to get chromium to work with Flash - I copied the libflashplayer.so in the /user/lib/chromium-browser/plugin directory but the plugin does not take effect i installed udo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and pepperflashplugin no relief i am on x64
<azizLIGHT> how do i copy the crash report dialog box contents? ctrl-c doesnt work and you cannot resize the window to see anymore than what it is: http://i.imgur.com/gXld2wy.png
<c_nick> i am on Ubuntu Unicorn
<jatt> azizLIGHT: the crash report is in /var/crash/
<MonkeyDust> c_nick  try pepperflash
<c_nick> MonkeyDust, I installed pepperflashplayer it says Flash Player version installed on this system  : 16.0.0.296
<Apachez> c_nick: unless you are really the GNU militant then grab the commercial google chrome who includes pepparflash
<c_nick> but how can i get chromium to work without it .. it used to work when i was last on Ubuntu 10.10
<cfhowlett> c_nick, there is no ubuntu unicorn.
<azizLIGHT> thanks jatt
<jatt> utopic unicorn
<MonkeyDust> what version is unicorn?
<jatt> 14.10
<desktop> niggercorn
<cfhowlett> doh!  right right right.  I was wrong.
<Giwrgaras> hi .im on the live session and trying to expand my hd using gparted
<Giwrgaras> how to do it?! ive deleted windows the space is unallocated but i cant expand the ext4 main partition of mine
<IdleOne> Giwrgaras: First you need to format the unallocated space to ext4 and then you expand
<Giwrgaras> basically by accident i created another main ext4 partition and the free space goes there instead of my main ext4 partition where i have my stuff
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  and backup first, before you start modifying partitions
<Giwrgaras> i want to change the main ext4 partition to go to my old ext4 partition and expand this one
<Giwrgaras> if you understand what im saying
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  you want to merge/combine two partitons?
<c_nick> cfhowlett, lsb_release -a does not work anymore?
<azizLIGHT> so any idea why upgradeing linux-headers package causes an issue for nvidia package? i get error: http://sprunge.us/HRfM
<Giwrgaras> my old ext4 partition is inside another that i created by accident
<Giwrgaras> so i cant extend my normal partition with all the free space from the deleted windows
<cfhowlett> c_nick, ?  eh?
<Giwrgaras> instead i can expand the newwly created empty ext4 partition in which i have no option to delete
<c_nick> hehe i was doing - instead of _
<Giwrgaras> it is my primary now i guess
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, so delete the partition you created by accident
<c_nick> Ubuntu 14.10 Codename:utopic thats Unicorn!
<c_nick> now how to get flash working with chromium
<Giwrgaras> no opiton to do that its set as primary
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  backup your data, then delete and re-create partitions, is the easiest, i guess
<BluesKaj> azizLIGHT, because yoiu're using xedgers ppa, not the best support for nvidia drivers unfortunately
<Giwrgaras> yes but then i have to reinstall :/
<Giwrgaras> i just want to swap positions primary/secondary ext4
<jatt> c_nick: install chrome it has flash already included
<c_nick> i hate this compromise #I-Love-Blue!
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  not sure if that is possible, think not
<Giwrgaras> god damn it
<MonkeyDust> and no profanities
<azizLIGHT> sudo add-apt-repository --remove
<Giwrgaras> sooo what do i do now?  reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> Giwrgaras  backup your data, then delete and re-create partitions, is the easiest, i guess
<c_nick> i will install the stable one :(
<Grant_P> Anyone know anything about dmraid and it's 2tb limitation?
<Guest22917> Wy doesn't the ubuntu softwarecentre show when a piece of software was last updated. And details about the updates?
<Finetundra> Guest22917, what do you mean?
<Guest22917> Theres no date of when the software was last updated
<Guest22917> in the ubuntu software centre
<cfhowlett> Guest22917, such information is available on the program's support website --- which IS provided
<Guest22917> not updated on my pc, but updated by the creator
<Guest22917> its so unhandy to go search on some website of them
<Guest22917> maybe im just too used to how android works with their play store
<Guest22917> I do like my first ubuntu experience though
<eraggo> Guest22917: there is change package is not upgraded by ubuntu/canonical to the repo
<Guest22917> just some things i miss
<MonkeyDust> Guest22917  in a terminal, type   apt-cache show [package] ... it shows the webpage ... find a changelog on that page
<Guest22917> Does anyone know if theres software to throw in a tar.gz file or .deb file so it helps me install it without using the terminal? Like a dumb windows .exe user?
<MonkeyDust> Guest22917  please calm down
<Guest22917> I am calm. Im just dumb and like easy stuff
<jatt> synaptic
<jatt> for debs
<Guest22917> thanks jatt ill try that
<Guest22917> that seems very handy! just what i was looking for
<Giwrgaras> great i did it, i didnt have to reinstall or anything
<Giwrgaras> can i update grub now ? i can still see windows as an option
<Giwrgaras> and i only have ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> update-grub
<goodluck> hi,guys ,when i use a terminal ,i cant press the character f,and it will send out a "pong" voice ,what s wrong
<boodllebat> where is my php.ini located ?
<Giwrgaras> great!!! thnks
<jatt> locate php.ini
<boodllebat> jatt: should i type this in terminal ?
<jatt> yes
<Finetundra> does anyone know how to change the splash screen?
<boodllebat> jatt: thanks
<jatt> Finetundra: install a different plymouth theme
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  set to default?
<xar> Is there any good free VPN , please ? I wasn't able to find one?
<MonkeyDust> xar  define "good"
<Finetundra> jatt, how would I do that.
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, what?
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  this sets the screen to default:    sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<c_nick> chrome installed and we have flash in it.! thanks guys
<xar> MonkeyDust, I need to use it once per month. I just need a free one which doesn't block after one month of use
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, ok, but what do i use that for?
<MonkeyDust> xar  is this useful http://techpp.com/2009/07/09/top-5-free-vpn-clients/
<MonkeyDust> xar  i was too fast, never mind the link
<xar> MonkeyDust, isn't better to find a password/username instead of the installation of a whole VPN solution?
<bhavesh> What's the most popular way to collaboratively program on Linux? Like real time sharing of the file.
<jatt> text files + version control (git)
<bhavesh> jatt: but the other person does not see the changes live until it is uploaded again?
<bhavesh> like Google Drive sharing?
<jatt> yes but why do you want to see every letter the person is typing?
<bhavesh> jatt: well, it would be a plus.
<jatt> the best way to collaborate is through version control but maybe I'm just out-to-date :-)
<bhavesh> jatt: okay, thanks.
<anon85> hi
<xar> MonkeyDust, thank you so much
<herrkin> hello comunity
<Caleb--> hi
<herrkin> I have an urgent problem related to hp laptop\
<MonkeyDust> xar-  yw
<herrkin> it was hard at first to get ubuntu in it because it has some new booloader I dint see before uefi or something like that
<herrkin> but I got it to work
<herrkin> after some time it was ok
<herrkin> I was using the machine and suddenly it crashed (froze) I turned it off and it never came back
<herrkin> so I have the hard drive, put it in another computer, it starts windows fine but it wont start ubuntu
<EriC^^> herrkin: you can get it working on the hp laptop
<herrkin> anybody know what I have to do to get it back?
<EriC^^> herrkin: you had to press f9 to get it to boot? or esc then boot options?
<herrkin> yes I see the ubuntu entry but it still loads windows
<EriC^^> herrkin: yes it's because the bios is hard wired to boot the windows efi file
<EriC^^> herrkin: which hp model is it?
<herrkin> when I pluged the hard drive to the new computer it made some recovery
<herrkin> maybe it also deleted the boot part of ubuntu this new computer is.. wait a sec
<EriC^^> herrkin: the boot part is in the bios not the hd i think
<EriC^^> the efi partition is in the hd, but the entry is listed in the bios
<herrkin> yes but I see it when I do f9
<herrkin> still it boots windows when I hit it
<herrkin> its an hp pavilion 14 sleekbook
<EriC^^> on the new pc or the old one?
<herrkin> new
<EriC^^> ok did you install ubuntu again when you put it in the new one?
<EriC^^> or did you reinstall grub
<EriC^^> if not that's pretty normal
<herrkin> no I just tried to boot it with the hard drive of the other computer as it was\
<hexafraction> Hi, is there a way I can make a pty that will not perform any buffering?
<EriC^^> herrkin: ok boot a live usb
<captainfantastic> what's kernel version of ubuntu alpha 2?
<hexafraction> (as in, any attempt to write will block until the other side reads it).
<MonkeyDust> captainfantastic  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<herrkin> then what EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> herrkin: type sudo parted -l && sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<herrkin> right now I dont have a usb stick
<EriC^^> ok press F9 in the pc
<herrkin> and this new machine doesnt have dvd unit
<EriC^^> when it boots, then select From EFI file instead of Ubuntu
<herrkin> then?
<herrkin> ok
<herrkin> ok
<EriC^^> then look for EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<EriC^^> and boot that
<EriC^^> it might work unless grub is screwed, then you might be able to manually boot using grub
<herrkin> ok I am from that computer, so please give me step by step because I will not be able to ask you something if I need something
<EriC^^> i just did
<herrkin> ok good
<EriC^^> about booting manually from grub try to see if it will work from the file first
<EriC^^> if you get a grub> prompt then come back here
<ghimiretika> facebook
<herrkin> ok I will try
<Finetundra> anyone know a good audio extractor?
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  cd ripper?
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, no, something to pull audio from videos
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  youtube videos?
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, videos on my computer
<herrkin_> EriC^^, thanks a lot I got it now I am from ubuntu
<pagios> what runs before rc.local or conrtab @reboot
<pagios> ?
<ikonia> or crontab ?
<ikonia> pagios: whats the actual problem ?
<pagios> ikonia i have a wpa_supplicant command that needs to connect to a network, ONLY after that connects to a network i want to fire up a command, an exception to fire that command is also when the network is unreachable
<ikonia> wpa_supplicat shouldn't be needed after you've connected to a network
<ikonia> so I'm not really understanding what/why you 're trying to do it
<pagios> ikonia: the wpa_supplicant is the one allowing me to connect to a network
<ikonia> pagios: are you using network manage r?
<ikonia> manager
<pagios> /sbin/wpa_supplicant -iwificlient0 -Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<pagios> no
<pagios> so i am running this command at @reboot cron
<ikonia> would it not make sense to use network manager
<pagios> no its not appropriate
<ikonia> in what way is it not ?
<ikonia> it was designed to manage networks including wireless
<ikonia> and has triggers for things like network drop
<pagios> idea is i am creating VIF interfaces and assigning dynamic/static ips via /etc/network/interfaces, network-manager was conflicting with that
<pagios> ikonia: ^
<suore> Hey guys i've send phisical hdd, what FS for him is the best?  - simlar to NTFS (to create and remove diirs and files in main folder)
<hexafraction> suore
<ikonia> pagios: network manage can manage that
<ikonia> so rather than conflicting, use it to manage it
<ikonia> suore: depends on what Os he's using
<hexafraction> for an internal ubuntu only disk use ext4
<pagios> ikonia: can it run headless?
<ikonia> pagios: yes
<MACscr> any time i ssh into my ubuntu trusty desktop, im getting the following in my syslog: console-kit-daemon[5463]: GLib-CRITICAL: Source ID 155 was not found when attempting to remove it
<MACscr> any ideas why?
<hexafraction> for sharing with other OSs, ntfs is usually a decent choice
<pagios> ikonia: can i pm you instead of flooding here?
<ikonia> pagios: pm me what ?
<ikonia> use a pastebin if you have big output
<ikonia> NTFS is not a decent choice
<pagios> the access point is changing channels as it is autotuned, so i need hostapd to read the channel that interface is using and use the same channel
<suore> i've ubuntu, i have / ext4 and /home ext4 and newone hdd is for /media/Name/Data Storage #1 i want to menage here files line in ntfs at win  :P.
<pagios> thats the goal
<pagios> so i need to run hostapd after i get the channel using iwlist or something and then call the hotapd deamon
<ikonia> pagios: I have no idea how to approach that, I'd have to look at that with real thought, but off the top of my head the network manager trigger or a dropped network could work
<ikonia> suore: whats the actual problem ?
<suore> at ext4 cannot create files and dir... i need to make 1st folder by superuser
<ikonia> suore: ext4 can mange files and directories just fine
<suore> and add chmod 777 and now ican create files
<MACscr> pagios: have you had decent reliability with hostapd? I just recently made my ubuntu box an AP and its been pretty unreliable, though it almost more seems that the issue is related to DHCP from my router not always getting to the devices in order to complete the connection
<Quinnlan> How can I configure dual monitor with my GeForce GTX 750 (Nvidia driver 340.76), Ubuntu 14.10. It's displaying fine on the VGA out but I can't detect anything on the dvi out. Any help appreciated
<dufferzafar> I've converted my capslock key to backspace using setxkbmap, now i want to set Ctrl + Capslock to Ctrl + Backspace, but can't figure out how...
<EriC^> herrkin_: you there sory i was away
<EriC^> herrkin_: after you have ubuntu booted you can do something to let it boot grub every time
<herrkin_> what?
<herrkin_> I mean do what?\
<EriC^> herrkin_: you want to leave the hd on this pc?
<herrkin_> no it is just while the other laptop is repaired
<EriC^> oh ok
<EriC^> nevermind then
<EriC^> ( you can do something so that it boots grub without pressing f9 or esc ) anyways nevermind
<cromagi> Does anyone know how I can make a bootable windows usb?
<cromagi> Unetbooting wont work
<MonkeyDust> cromagi  i'm sure the people in ##windows know how windows works
<BluesKaj> cromagi, dd the windows image to the usb
<mchelen> anyone know which music manager can automatically transcode music when copying to an mp3 player?
<BluesKaj> !dd | cromagi
<BluesKaj> hmm , no bot info
<cromagi> how to dd?
<cromagi> ?
<cromagi> How do i dd BluesKaj?
<lantizia> Can anyone explain (RE: xorg ) what occurs when you 'switch users'?
<cromagi> Oh come onnn
<jhwhite> If I install Ubuntu on my entire SSD on my rMBP, won't that write over the recovery partition? And if so how do I reinstall OS X later?
<cfhowlett> !mac | jhwhite, yes it would.  and if you want OSX, DO NOT use the entire SSD.  I don't know how difficult a Linux >>> OSX install would be, but knowing how unfriendly OSX is, I'd consider carefully.
<cromagi> your wasting your time
<cromagi> how to i write to usb with dd
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: what is the name of the USB device?
<jhwhite> Well, something happened last night and OS X won't recognize the partition that has the OS installed. It will only boot into recovery mode, so I was going to install LInux then hopefully write over that with Yosemite later.
<cfhowlett> cromagi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<cfhowlett> jhwhite, I'd say NO.  Fix OSX first.  Then do your ubuntu.
<jhwhite> OK thanks
<BluesKaj> cromagi, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/dd.htm
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: then run: sudo dd if=~/something.iso of=/dev/sdz bs=1024
<cfhowlett> cromagi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<BluesKaj> ok  stuff to do BBl
<linuxthefish> hi, is ubuntu good on 4k displays?
<linuxthefish> everything is so small!
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: obviously change /dev/sdz to your USB device and change the input filename
<TJ-> linuxthefish: Isn't that the point of 4K!?
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: make things bigger then...
<linuxthefish> firefox still small :(
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: I thought the same
<linuxthefish> like windows has DPI scaling
<cromagi> its confusing me
<cromagi> so f it
<ActionParsnip> linuxthefish: you can make things like icons and screen  fonts be larger
<_raven_> hi
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: really? It's simple if you actually read the command
<TJ-> linuxthefish: You'll need to change the Dots Per Inch (DPI) setting to match the display to have windows rendered to the same physical dimesions - but then, you've just wasted all those extra pixels
<cromagi> its telling me to put it all in different partitions and everything
<Malsasa> Hello. I want t hide my IP via VPN. But my OpenVPN can not hide my IP if I use ppp0. My complete question was in http://askubuntu.com/questions/580014/how-to-bind-openvpn-to-ppp0-from-mobile-broadband. Thank you.
<xangua> linuxthefish: what ubuntu release are you using? Latest has a little better support for hdpi displays
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: you don't do that with the USB.  It goes at the start of the USB...
<_raven_> is rc.local batch or all commands at the same time? id like to add a "apt-get update && apat-get upgrade && apt-get autoremove" into. should run after another ;)
<cromagi> so what do i do then
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: or use Unetbootin
<cromagi> i did that last night but i got an error when booting from usb
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: I asked you a question....  You never replied
<cromagi> what?
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<cromagi> no idk how
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | cromagi, READ
<ubottu> cromagi, READ: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: then how do you know that the file is complete and consistent?
<jatt> _raven_: do that in a cronjob and not with rc.local
<_raven_> jatt: what would that look like in cron? with && or time offset with start+xminutes?
<MonkeyDust> _raven_  what jatt  says: add   @reboot in a conjob
<MonkeyDust> _raven_  start with sudo crontab -e and read the basic instructions
<cromagi> because i tried two different iso last night with unetbootin and i got the same error
<_raven_> MonkeyDust: will that be batch using && or do i need to do something like @reboot+x minutes?
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: statistically you could download an infinite number of files and never get a good one.  Get it checked
<MonkeyDust> _raven_  the instructions tell you just that
<jatt> _raven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<cromagi> 60062de2415d7b24b053005f14ccedd9  X17-58997.iso
<cfhowlett> cromagi, 1. ALWAYS verify your downloaded .iso    2. ALWAYS verify the USB you made from the .iso        Takes only a few minutes
<cromagi> theres my output of md5sum
<ActionParsnip> _raven_: if you make a bash script you can cron that
<k1l_> cromagi: what is that iso of?
<cfhowlett> cromagi, so NO you go to the download page and compare it against the hashsum given.  DON'T put it here.  (and please don't be lazy)
<_raven_> ok ill try to find that
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: that's a Windows ISO?
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: seems to be some windows thing
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  he wants to make a windows iso bootbale
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: yes
<cfhowlett> cromagi, wait, windows?!  ignore my advice.
<k1l_> well, is is stubborn and doesnt read the answers anyway. so gl with that
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: you need to format the drive to NTFS then unetbootin should work
<cromagi> ok ill try
<cromagi> is the md5 good?
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: you may want to ask in ##windows to see if anyone knows of a method
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: no idea,  ##windows will know
<MonkeyDust> cromagi  type /j ##windows and ask there
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: check the Microsoft site, they should have the hashes
<cromagi> i converted it to ntfs and unetbootin wond read it
<cromagi> this is so gay
<cromagi> on windows this would be so easy
<cromagi> but no, this is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: wow...  It's 2015 dude
<cfhowlett> cromagi, I told you repeatedly "use windows tools to make windows media".  And drop the anti-gay commentary
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: using  'gay'  as a term for  'bad' ...  Are you 12?
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: grow up
<cromagi> shut up
<cromagi> goodbye
<ActionParsnip> cromagi: fine by me.
<prottasa> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Hi prottasa
<prottasa> hello
<imut> hello
<prottasa> do you know about lowlatency linux karnel
<cfhowlett> prottasa, a bit.
<prottasa> pls tell me
<cfhowlett> prottasa, are you editing music???
<prottasa> yes
<cfhowlett> prottasa, detailed explanation can be found at #opensourcemusicians
<Quinnlan> How can I configure dual monitor with my GeForce GTX 750 (Nvidia driver 340.76), Ubuntu 14.10. It's displaying fine on the VGA out but I can't detect anything on the dvi out. Any help appreciated
<BluesKaj> Quinnlan, dvi to hdmi ?
<TJ-> Quinnlan: Are you sing the Nouveau or Nvidia drivers?
<jhutchins> Quinnlan: I believe nvidia supplies docs on how to use/configure their driver.
<BluesKaj> Quinnlan, you may have to set the graphics card as default in the bios
<Quinnlan> Nvidia drivers
<Jamira40> Hello is there way to change grub-install -V to -v
<Quinnlan> dvi to VGA
<Quinnlan> the graphics card seems to work fine on VGA out, just when I open up nvidia-settings it only detects the one screen
<TJ-> Quinnlan: what does "xrandr -q" report?
<Quinnlan> As I understand it, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=nvidia-settings.png should show both but only shows one.
<ActionParsnip> Quinnlan: does the system have a make and model
<TJ-> Quinnlan: I don't think the DVI output on the GPU card carries analogue signal, only digital
<ActionParsnip> Jamira40: do you mean make  -v and -V do the same?
<Quinnlan> TJ- http://pastebin.com/T7Y72Qt1
<Jamira40> ActionParsnip Yes
<Jamira40> Before you ask me why. vmWare Converter do not support Ubuntu 14.04 and only problem is because its trying to execute -v but on 14.04 works only -V
<ActionParsnip> Jamira40: the guys in #bash may be able to advise an alias-like function for it.
<Jamira40> i tried to write alias function but i dont know how :-/
<TJ-> Quinnlan: That output confirms there's only one analogue output - the "VGA-0" - the others are digital
<Jamira40> how to specify -v
<Jamira40> i know how to make alias like mynewfunction but without -v
<ActionParsnip> Jamira40: again. Ask in #bash
<Jamira40> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> Quinnlan: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Quinnlan> TJ-: so what do I need to do to get a second screen working? I had hoped a DVI to VGA adapter would be enough
<TJ-> Quinnlan: You need to use a digital input on the monitor. If it doesn't have one, you'll need to replace the monitor
<TJ-> Quinnlan: From the Nvidia specs. page: "One Dual Link DVI-I, One Dual Link DVI-D, One mini-HDMI "   http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750/specifications
<Quinnlan> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/C7i1rdkh
<Quinnlan> so if I got a DVI cable instead of using a VGA cable and adapter it would probably work ?
<TJ-> Quinnlan: If the monitor has a digital input, yes
<Quinnlan> yeah theres a DVI in as well as a VGA in
<Quinnlan> Thanks TJ-, I'll pick up a cable off ebay
<TJ-> Quinnlan: So you just need a DVI-D dual-link cable
<Quinnlan> Ah yes, I forgot about the different flavours of DVI cables
<BluesKaj> odd most monitors come with dvi or hdmi cables nowadays
<Quinnlan> it's an old monitor that was used with the box downstairs which had to be replaced, so i was trying to make use of it in my study :)
<opal> Hi everybody: If I am surfing with my system on a public wifi. How can I maximum secure my connections and my system?
<Quinnlan> TJ-, one last question, does it matter if its single or dual link ?
<daltonfury> Use vpn?
<ActionParsnip> opal: use an SSH tunnel to another system
<cfhowlett> opal, boot an ubuntu usb not your installed system.  stay off flakey sites.  don't sign in to anything or pass through personal info ... but I'm paranod
<MonkeyDust> opal  be careful with passwords, they can be easily hacked on a public wifi
<ActionParsnip> opal: configure your firewall too
<opal> MonkeyDust: Also if I use a HTTPS-connection?
<ActionParsnip> opal: if it's https then you are ok
<TJ-> Quinnlan: Yes... it determines bandwidth
<daltonfury> ActionParsnip, what would the other system be?
<opal> ActionParsnip: Are the standard Ubuntu settings not ok? Thought there aren't open ports?
<ActionParsnip> daltonfury: somewhere else. I have an SSH server I use at work because the proxy is managed by idiots
<ActionParsnip> opal: the default is allow all traffic
<Quinnlan> Coool, thanks for the help TJ- , ActionParsnip
<Jamira40> ActionParsnip thank you they gave me an solution :-)
<ActionParsnip> !Away > zz_saschpe
<ubottu> zz_saschpe, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Jamira40: sweet :-)
<opal> ActionParsnip: Well, I don't see a security problem. Could you tell me some?
<ActionParsnip> opal: look into iptables or gufw
<opal> ActionParsnip: But if I don't have open ports. Is there also a security problem?
<ActionParsnip> opal: you do. You have many
<opal> ActionParsnip: Mh, what could an attacker do?
<ActionParsnip> opal: what is the output of : netstat -ltnp | wc -l
<OerHeks> "what could an attacker do not?"
<OerHeks> opal, use your browser in private mode, don't check email nor buy stuff, you'll be fine
<cfhowlett> opal, think about it this way: you're on a public network and every communication is broadcast in the clear and your entire online session is transparent ...
<MonkeyDust> opal  don't use passwords on when you're on a public wifi
<OerHeks> too late to setup your email with 2 factor auth.
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: not with https
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, :)
<opal> Of course I only use HTTPS-connection on public wifi
<daltonfury> ActionParsnip, so i need to run a firewall? Or ubuntu has some inbuilt protection?
<MonkeyDust> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<cfhowlett> !firewall | daltonfury
<ubottu> daltonfury: please see above
<ActionParsnip> daltonfury: on home Ltd it's not really needed. Out and about you should configure your firewall to block incoming connections
<daltonfury> Ubottu, sorry for asking again, i had a connection loss....
<ubottu> daltonfury: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<backbox> hi
<opal> ActionParsnip: But if I don't have an open port the incoming connections are not important. Or do I have a wrong thinking?
<backbox> You have wrong thinking buddy :P
<daltonfury> Ubottu, wtf?
<ubottu> daltonfury: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Earlo> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Earlo> daltonfury, ^
<daltonfury> Just started using irc, hope the same happened to u guys too at first...
<opal> backbox: OK, it's an interesting topic. Could you tell me some attacks?
<cfhowlett> opal, this is getting off-topic, but I bet ##linux would have a wider range of answers
<MonkeyDust> opal  there are plenty sites, warning for and informing about the dangers of public wifi
<daltonfury> Someone could do a MITM on you, even if u have closed all unnecessary ports
<opal> daltonfury: How would this work?
<Zerock> Is there a way to apt-get download a package and all its dependencies for a given architecture?
<daltonfury> Opal, Maybe thats off topic?
<Seth-666> hello , can somebody tell me, can i make my system linux mint cinnmone , repair all the erros that i have in logs ? some say that is impossible
<MonkeyDust> Seth-666  ask in the mant channel
<xangua> !mint | Seth-666
<ubottu> Seth-666: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> mint
<daltonfury> Zerock, you mean download only? And not install? I am a noob, but forced to work on different architectures...
<Seth-666> no i don t want suport just a simple question
<Seth-666> of linux
<ovrflw0x> can anyone tell why does ubuntu 14.10 start like this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntuprob-Lq4nQUId.png i have to manually change background image to fix it... what kind of resolution problem is it??
<Seth-666> is it possible?
<Seth-666> for what did i asked
<Zerock> daltonfury: Yes. Just download. I know how to do that, but I don't know how to make it gets the deps as well without just following the tree.
<Seth-666> ?
<daltonfury> Zerock, i dont know if i am correct, but you need to compile whatever u want using a cross platform compiler?
<MonkeyDust> Seth-666  this is a dedicated ubuntu channel, please ask in a mint channel, there's no reason for you to come here, with that question
<daltonfury> Zerock, how about bitbake?
<Seth-666> u are right ... but its a general question ....
<MonkeyDust> Seth-666  ask your "general question" in a mint channel, as that is your distro
<Seth-666> :| ok sorry
<ActionParsnip>  ovrflw0x if you restart nautilus,  is it ok
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip, how to do that?
<daltonfury> Zerock, what architecture are u talking about?
<Zerock> Arbitrary. I want to be able to do this for any system.
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: press Alt + F2 and run: nautilus  -q
<daltonfury> Zerock, checkout bitbake...?
<Zerock> Not in the repos. Meh.
<daltonfury> Nah, its part of a build system
<ActionParsnip> Zerock: if you have a system which has the package installed you can tell apt-get to pull down  All debs and you can then move them to the offline system
<ActionParsnip> Zerock: is that what you mean?
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip, doing 'nautilus -q' **fixed** the problem but will i have to do this every time i boot into ubuntu?
<daltonfury> ActionParsnip, but it is different architecture,.
<daltonfury> Zerock, google yocto project
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: yes, but you can add the command to the startup of the desktop
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip, why do i need to run this command everytime?
<ActionParsnip> daltonfury: could use a live CD of the other arch
<ovrflw0x> is it a bug?
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: possibly. Nautilus draws the wallpaper in a default Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: you have a very simple workaround though
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip, but running that command messes up display config
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: I see. Not sure then. Could report a bug
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip, fonts in Files browser also look thin before running command you gave
<Xenos1> Does Ubuntu detect things like PSP's?
<daltonfury> ActionParsnip, what do you mean? The other system could be a embedded system... Like Raspberry or Pandaboard
<Xenos1> I tried to plug in a PSP, it's not getting auto mounted does Ubuntu have trouble connecting with devices like PSP's?
<recursion-ninja> hey people I have an anoying problem with Ubuntu and I'm at my breaking point. Sometimes I get windos created that are too large for my tiny screen and I can't see the bottom of the window nor can I resize them. The bottom of the window is usually where important buttons like "Okay" or "Save" are. How do I see the bottom of these windows? gnome3 desktop environment, 1024X600 resolution...
<Xenos1> recursion-ninja, did you try system settings?
<ActionParsnip> daltonfury: if it's that small why not move it where it can get a wired connection?
<recursion-ninja> Xenos1: What system settings?
<Xenos1> system settings > displays
<ovrflw0x> ActionParsnip, how to run nautilus -q command at startup?
<Xenos1> it's the crank with the wrench on the left hand side
<recursion-ninja> Xenos1: I can't increase the resolution
<ActionParsnip> recursion-ninja: hold Alt and you can drag the window from any point in the window
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: there is a startup application in Dash.....
<ActionParsnip> ovrflw0x: you could have used the Web to find out for yourself
<recursion-ninja> ActionParsnip: That might be what I needed thank you, I was going crazy
<HaaPut> hey there used to be a channel called defocus.. does it still exist
<zamba> udev is not used anymore in 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: udev is in 14.04
<daltonfury> ActionParsnip, but will the deb you transfer work on the given architecture?
<ActionParsnip> daltonfury: as long as the arch matches then yes
<williamrocker> hey
<williamrocker> anybody here?
<williamrocker> hey
<williamrocker> hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | williamrocker
<ubottu> williamrocker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Martiini> me
<williamrocker> Martiini can u help me?
<Martiini> with what
<jrtappers> SSH searches the search domains, but is there a way to make it use those domains for DNS key checking?
<Martiini> I'm only testing weechat irc program
<cfhowlett> !test | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<williamrocker> well i've made mods to my laptop. i've installed a 240Gb kingston ssd and installed win8 in it and i want to install ubuntu. make a dual boot. Can someone help me?
<Martiini> ha ha .. funny
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Sure
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | williamrocker
<ubottu> williamrocker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<williamrocker> that won't help me. i have a x64 win8 with intel i7
<williamrocker> I've already tried a tutorial of dualboot
<williamrocker> can someone please help me?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, What's your current state?
<williamrocker> What do u mean?
<Martiini> williamrocker, yes, those links he posted, those should describe .. Basically, you squeeze windows partition into half of it's size and install linux on the rest of your harddrive
<williamrocker> my current state is alive xD
<jrtappers> What have you already done :P
<williamrocker> yeah right. I've left 40gb for ubuntu and divided the remaining 40gb: 15GB for root, 4gb for swap, 20gb for home and 500mb for boot. but when i try to boot my laptop it goes straight to win8
<jrtappers> williamrocker, 1 moment, its the quick boot problem
<williamrocker> sorry quick boot problem?
<williamrocker> can u elaborate?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, I'm just getting the link
<williamrocker> oh ok
<Martiini> williamrocker, use ubuntu install cd, it should have gparted program for creating partitions. Make only ONE linux partition and 1 small swap partition, trust me, make it simple
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Boot windows a moment
<williamrocker> boot to windows?
<jrtappers> Martiini, It sounds like they hybrid boot problem , do you agree?
<Martiini> windows :)
<bekks> "the hybrid boot problem"? :)
<Martiini> windows, osx linux .. la la la
<Martiini> merricaaa
<williamrocker> okay booted to windows
<williamrocker> now what should i do?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | Martiini,
<ubottu> Martiini,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Yeah, windows 8 by default does a shutdown that is really a hibernate
<zamba> ActionParsnip: but no persistent-net*?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Go to control panel
<williamrocker> by the way, secureboot is off. should it be on?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, "Change what the power buttons do"
<ActionParsnip> zamba: what do you mean?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: there's no file for it
<zamba> rules.d er tom
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Leave secure boot off, it sometimes works, but if it is off leave it off
<zamba> is empty*
<williamrocker> well it was on but i need to boot win8 from usb drive and turned it off.
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Just leave it off then
<williamrocker> what should i choose in power button action?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, "Change settings that are currently unavailable"
<Martiini> are ya'll merricans
<Martiini> what the hell are you doing
<williamrocker> im sorry change settings that are currently unavailable? what is that?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, and remove the checkbox from "Turn on fast startup"
<cfhowlett> !ot | Martiini, this is the support channel.
<ubottu> Martiini, this is the support channel.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<williamrocker> oh got it
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Have you unticked it?
<williamrocker> oh ok i now understand the change settings that are unavailable
<williamrocker> doing it
<williamrocker> so turn off the fast boot right'
<williamrocker> ?
<jrtappers> Yes
<Martiini> pure comedy
<williamrocker> isnt that going to turn my pc slow?
<bekks> williamrocker: No?
<bekks> williamrocker: Why would it? :D
<jrtappers> It saves about 1 second on boot,  but can mess with booting other OSs
<williamrocker> oh ok xD
<williamrocker> so now restart and try again?
<jrtappers> Yes, lets see if that was the only problem
<Martiini> William Rocker ... is real name?
<cfhowlett> Martiini, please stay on topic or find a different channel.
<Martiini> cfhowlett, stop mentioning me, who are you
<gbear14275> Anyone know if the Intel Graphics installer v1.0.7 will install the 2014Q4 graphics update packages?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gbear14275> on a 14.04 system?
<Martiini> !guidelines | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> gbear14275, there was a q4 update so I'd guess yes ...
<Martiini> cfhowlett, get off, jerkoff
<williamrocker> it's restarting
<williamrocker> jrtappers it's goes straight to win8
<Martiini> cfhowlett, you fuck around in here again, I'll find you and fuck you up
<williamrocker> :(
<Martiini> get off
<xangua> !ops | Martiini
<ubottu> Martiini: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<williamrocker> Martiini go get laid
<cfhowlett> !ops | Martiini threats, profanity
<ubottu> Martiini threats, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<xangua> williamrocker: don't do that too please
<cfhowlett> williamrocker, not helpful at all.  stop
<Martiini> !ops | cfhowlett threats, profanity
<ubottu> cfhowlett threats, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<williamrocker> sorry. i'm trying to solve a problem by getting help from people here and he's just screwing around -.-
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Ok, what model computer is it?
<cfhowlett> williamrocker, pro-tip; don't feed the trolls.
<williamrocker> jrtappers are you still there?
<Xenos1> Ubuntu 14.04 only detects certain USB devices if they're plugged in at start up how do I fix this?
<williamrocker> its an asus K450JN
<jrtappers> Xenos1, try running lsusb, see if they are detected
<Xenos1> I'm not looking for a permanent fix as I think it might partially be hardware related, just a way to fix it temporarily.
<jrtappers> williamrocker, try pressing esc as the laptop boots up
<williamrocker> yes sir
<williamrocker> u wanna try by skype?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Better to stay here, A it helps others and B it can show on google, to help people who search for problems
<williamrocker> okay jrtappers. so now i've got the boot window before win8
<williamrocker> it only shows WIndows Boot Manager
<EriC^> uh oh
<williamrocker> and enter setup
<williamrocker> how do i install grub?
<jrtappers> Ok, what ubuntu ISO did you use?
<EriC^> boot a live usb
<williamrocker> shouldn't grub solve the problem jrtappers
<williamrocker> ?
<anku> anku
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Yes, that would probably do it, install to the disk so it adds to windows EFI partition
<jrtappers> Or install refind
<williamrocker> so how do i do it?
<Martiini> ubuntu installs grub itself during installation
<williamrocker> i mean i've tried to follow a tutorial but i dont understand any of it
<bekks> jrtappers: refind isnt necessary at all on non-Apple hardware.
<jrtappers> bekks, But it looks nice :D
<bekks> jrtappers: It is totally useless :P
<jrtappers> bekks, The macs or refind
<bekks> jrtappers: refind.
<James_Epp> I've been working on a simple startup application and it isn't working. Am I retarded? "sleep 8; firefox"  Why is this such a challenge?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Yes, installing grub from a live usb should fix it, do you want instructions for that?
<Martiini> jeezus, I'll die of boredom
<williamrocker> yeah sure. that would be really helpful
<ActionParsnip> zamba: try: sudo find / | grep -i udev
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Boot the live USB and then http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<bekks> williamrocker: You can take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<jrtappers> James_Epp, Is your display variable set?
<James_Epp> display variable?
<James_Epp> jrtappers: What is display variable? Is that to do with X or something?
<williamrocker> another thing my good sirs: how can i enable wifi in ubuntu? i guess i wont detect my wifi drive
<jrtappers> Try running  echo $DISPLAY
<mtien> hello, i have a laptop running ubuntu and the down arrow key is broken. what is the easiest way to keymap it another key?
<ActionParsnip> williamrocker: what WiFi chip do you use?
<James_Epp> jrtappers: Yeah, then what will I do with that variable?
<jrtappers> James_Epp, Is it set?
<James_Epp> yes it is
<James_Epp> jrtappers: to :0
<jrtappers> Ok, try running the script in sh
<James_Epp> jrtappers: It works perfectly.
<mtien> basically need an easy to use keymapping software.
<jrtappers> James_Epp, when are you starting it?
<williamrocker> ActionParsnip: just a second. going to check it
<James_Epp> jrtappers: In startup applications. Whenever that happens. I'm assuming at user login.
<ActionParsnip> williamrocker: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> williamrocker: will tell you
<maxime__> hi
<James_Epp> jrtappers: The sleep 8 is to ensure networking has time so the race condition is settled.
<jrtappers> James_Epp, Try piping display to a file at the start of your script, see if it is unset when startup runs
<williamrocker> ActionParsnip: okay i'll let i know in a moment. my usb pen isnt working properly. going to make a boot usb again.
<jrtappers> Anyone got any ideas about the DNS key check search path problem?
<ActionParsnip> mtien: https://radu.cotescu.com/remapping-keys-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<ActionParsnip> jrtappers: never heard of it
<jrtappers> ActionParsnip, Basicly, SSH adds the search domain to servers, but ignores it when checking DNS keys... Or at least it looks that way
<mib_mib>  /usr/bin/env [ -L /home/deploy/projects/testproject1/releases/20150131165741/public/assets ] <---- what does this line do ?
<James_Epp> jrtappers: I honestly don't know how to do that. I tried echo $DISPLAY > ~/output.txt and bash $DISPLAY > ~/output.txt but no results. How should I set that up?
<williamrocker> jrtappers: can you help me with the GRUB? im afraid that I'm going to "destroy" my win8. I don't quite get the tutorial, I mean I get it but just to be sure.
<jrtappers> SSH to VPS.blarg = Host key in DNS, ssh to VPS with blarg in search domain = No key in DNS       {blarg is to hide my server :D}
<James_Epp> jrtappers: As well as bash echo $DISPLAY > ~/output.txt
<ActionParsnip> jrtappers: weird.  I use search domains in my system and use SSH without issue
<jrtappers> ActionParsnip, DNS host keys aswell?
<cfhowlett> williamrocker, your windows will not go away due to grub.  at worst, you'll need to run windows repair to reestablish the bootloader
<jrtappers> James_Epp, That should work, does the file exist after reboot
<James_Epp> jrtappers: BUT to skip all that, firefox alone works. sleep 8; firefox doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> jrtappers: no. We don't use them. Don't see much point
<ActionParsnip> jrtappers: we use SFP for email.
<jrtappers> James_Epp, Try running a script and having that in the script
<ActionParsnip> SPF sorry
<James_Epp> James_Epp: I'm paranoid and *need* that sleep. I tried doing 'gnome-terminal -x bash ~/script.sh' where script.sh had executable bit and was carriage-return delimited sleep 8\nfirefox and it didn't work
<TJ-> jrtappers: Do you mean, resolving hostnames, as in a hostname given to the ssh program will use the system's resolver which might tack on a domain part to make a FQDN - but doesn't do the same for SSHFP (fingerprint) record in DNS ?
<James_Epp> jrtappers: I'm paranoid and *need* that sleep. I tried doing 'gnome-terminal -x bash ~/script.sh' where script.sh had executable bit and was carriage-return delimited sleep 8\nfirefox and it didn't work
<gbear14275> is there a kernel update schedule for 14.04?  Just realized i'm still running 3.13
<dididodo> hi .... i listen to a audio book which is a single .mp3 file. is there a .mp3 player that allows to set position tags, so when i start listening the next time, i can easily move to te last position?
<jrtappers> TJ-, yes
<mtien> actionparsnip, are you there?
<ActionParsnip> mtien: yes....
<williamrocker> cfhowlett: then answer me this. What partition should i install grub?
<jrtappers> James_Epp, That is odd, try adding a symlink to the script in rc.5
<mtien> i want to make page up and page down key to be arrow up and arrow down key.
<bekks> gbear14275: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<mtien> i'm still reading the link...
<williamrocker> cfhowlett: I've left 500mb partition just for the grub boot but is that really necessary?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, is there an EFI partition?
<James_Epp> jrtappers: Oh my god dude. No. This functionality of ubuntu should just work. I'm not going that deep.
<williamrocker> jrtappers: okay what does that mean? xD
<jrtappers> williamrocker, what partitions are there?
<ActionParsnip> williamrocker: sounds fine
<jrtappers> James_Epp, have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/34520/sleep-command-not-working-with-start-up-applications
<mtien> i've open the file, but can you give me a pointer on how to make page up to be arrow up key?
<bekks> jrtappers: Why dont you just put firefox into Autostart?
<williamrocker> Let me write it in a second extensible
<williamrocker> SD
<TJ-> jrtappers: Well, RFC 4255 leave it to the implementor's policy, so I guess any clues to how to control it will be in the ssh source or docs
<jrtappers> bekks, <James_Epp> James_Epp: I'm paranoid and *need* that sleep. I tried doing 'gnome-terminal -x bash ~/script.sh' where script.sh had executable bit and was carriage-return delimited sleep 8\nfirefox and it didn't work
<James_Epp> bekks: Because I want to give it time to make sure networking is fully up. This is wireless connection. Needs to be perfect
<James_Epp> jrtappers: Great link. Will try next.
<jrtappers> williamrocker, so which partitions do you have?
<gbear14275> thank you bekks, that was perfect
<williamrocker> jrtappers: opening gparted one moment
<williamrocker> jrtappers: are u ready?
<canaima_> WINE
<jrtappers> williamrocker, If it is long pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> BEER
<TJ-> jrtappers: The ssh docs say the policy is to implicitly trust keys, but no mention of secure path, so I'd guess that means first come, first served
<James_Epp> jrtappers: Oh my god. Thank you. Excuse my language, but that was way to fucking backwards. If it works as a direct bash command, it should have worked from a script. FML. WAY too much BS.
<James_Epp> This needs proper documentation. Where do I request that?
<bekks> James_Epp: It is an open community, you can participate :)
<mtien> actionparsnip?
<James_Epp> bekks: Yeah. But I'm not official support. If this were arch I would have done so already.
<jrtappers> williamrocker, parted -l | pastebinit
<TJ-> jrtappers: I suppose the correct answer is: give ssh FQDNs
<williamrocker> jrtappers: partition/file system/size /dev/sdb1 ntfs 300mb /dev/sdb2 fat32 99mb /dev/sdb3 unknown /dev/sdb4 ntfs 185gb(win8) /dev/sdb5 ext4 14.65gb(root) /dev/sdb5 linux-swap 3.91gb /dev/sdb7 18.98gb(home) /dev/sdb8 ext4 499mb
<ActionParsnip> mtien: what?
<James_Epp> Ubuntu is way too many n00bs like me. I'm not ruining other people's days.
<bekks> jrtappers: We arent "official" support in here, since no one in here gets paid for it.
<TheOneWhoHelps>  /join #supremos
<williamrocker> ubuntu is in a laptop not in this pc im writing you
<mtien> could you help me with keymapping pageup key to arrow up key?
<jrtappers> bekks, Community support is usually a lot more helpful
<williamrocker> jrtappers: so what's now?
<bekks> jrtappers: Yeah, and since this is community support, everyone can participate.
<ActionParsnip> mtien: all I did was search the Web and found that link. It's not something I have ever done
<mtien> actionparsnip, that's fine. thanks for the effort.
<jrtappers> bekks, I agree that anyone can participate, if I have ever said otherwise then I retract those comments, but I cannot think of any time I have
<williamrocker> jrtappers: so where should i install GRUB?
<ActionParsnip> mtien: have you looked online for guides?  Or tried YouTube....?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Could you run the pastebin command on the laptop, it might make it a bit easier to see what is going on
<bekks> jrtappers: It wasnt targetted against you :) I just wanted to point out for James_Epp that everyone is invited to participate.
<williamrocker> jrtappers: well i've tried but it isnt installed -.-
<jrtappers> bekks, Few :S, I thought it might be but wasn't sure what I did :S
<williamrocker> how can i install it?
<mtien> to be honest with you, i'm not very comfortable mucking around in terminal. yes i have looked. i'm always afraid of typing in terminal and missing a space or adding a space where i shouldn't have.
<jrtappers> williamrocker, do you have a wired network connection to it?
<James_Epp> bekks: In a message at 11:08 you referrenced jrtappers instead of myself.
<bekks> James_Epp: Yeah, that may happened due to a tab fail :)
<williamrocker> jrtappers: not working. i mean my laptop was it, runs smoothly in win8 but ubuntu can't detect it -.-
<masi> masi
<masi> masi
<jrtappers> williamrocker, But does it have a non wifi connection to download stuff?
<williamrocker> jrtappers: i'm a new user to ubuntu and i want to install it in my pc to learn how to use it
<masi> net
<williamrocker> i only have a wifi router in here :/
<jrtappers> Ok, can you run the command parted -l
<williamrocker> jrtappers: i only have a wifi router in here :/
<masi> updayt
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Ok, can you run parted -l
<williamrocker> jrtappers: okay
<williamrocker> it doesnt react
<Don_Nacho> Hello everyome :)
<williamrocker> it just goes to the next command ready
<jrtappers> williamrocker, you need to sudo it if you are in a normal shell
<TheOneWhoHelps> *one
<r0073r_> :)
<Don_Nacho> I am new to this program
<foxnet> hi All,
<williamrocker> jrtappers: im using ubuntu in a USB
<Don_Nacho> I need help with my twitch server
<jrtappers> williamrocker, "sudo parted -l"
<williamrocker> jrtappers: how can i sudo it if i have no connection to the internet in ubuntu
<Don_Nacho> it keeps saying invalid NICK
<foxnet> How to make ubuntu to show all the apps on all workspaces while task switching with Alt+ Tab
<williamrocker> jrtappers:  wait
<williamrocker> jrtappers: okay now it reacted
<williamrocker> model disk sector size partition table:gpt is this it?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Yes
<williamrocker> jrtappers:  so now what?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, It should have an EFI partition, does it?
<williamrocker> jrtappers:  yes EFI system partition Fla boo
<williamrocker> jrtappers: size104 mb
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Thats where to install grub
<jrtappers> williamrocker, The disk is better, but if it needs a partition that one
<williamrocker> jrtappers: what do you mean?
<williamrocker> jrtappers: the disk is better?
<foxnet> ?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, If it asks for a partition its that one {/dev/sd??} otherwise use the disk {/dev/sd?}
<williamrocker> jrtappers:  so i install grub in /dev/sdb2 fat32 boot? right?
<williamrocker> jrtappers: so creating that partition with 500mb was a waste of space?
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Which ubuntu ISO are you using?
<williamrocker> 14.04.1
<williamrocker> jrtappers: 14.04.1
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Ok, the installer should have done the install, do you want to rerun it, that may be easier and quicker
<TJ-> williamrocker: Make sure you're using the "grub-efi" package, not "grub-pc". else it won't install it correctly
<williamrocker> so what should i write grub-install?
<williamrocker> grub-install /dev/sdX ?
<jrtappers> Make sure you have run the chroot commands first
<jrtappers> williamrocker, Make sure you have run the chroot commands first
<r0073r_> jrtappers GPT???
<quillford> how can I get rid of esudo popping up?
<jrtappers> r0073r_, Yes
<steve___> Hello
<r0073r_> oh, you use gdisk
<jrtappers> r0073r_, parted works with GPT too, I tested on my machine :D
<r0073r_> jrtappers, #gdisk list /dev/sd?
<jrtappers> r0073r_, I used parted to list disks, but I have forgotten what I was doing, could you remind me
<jrtappers> I may have got mixed up, 3 chat windows :S
<pentarex> hey guys i made an encryption of my partition where the linux is installed and now everytime i boot it asks me for passphrase. Can I remove that or make it automatically
<pentarex> its a server editon and i dont have GUI
<pentarex> i dont want to install
<jrtappers> pentarex, why is it encrypted?
<pentarex> well i dont know i guess it was cool to try
<pentarex> no not so much
<jrtappers> pentarex, because if the password is on the disk in plaintext it might aswell be unencrypted
<pentarex> well i dont care i even want to remove the password
<pentarex> is this possible
<r0073r_> jrtappers, you install gdisk
<pentarex> its me
<pentarex> i think
<r0073r_> hi, pentarex
<pentarex> r0073r_ hi mate
<r0073r_> you can edit /etc/crypttab
<r0073r_> 3rd is you password
<pentarex> sda1_crypt UUID=ca5979e6-9708-4a89-8ece-xxxxxxxxxxxx none luks,discard
<quillford> how can I get rid of esudo popping up?
<pentarex> r0073r_ none luks?
<r0073r_> yes
<pentarex> what should i do now?
<r0073r_> none write you password
<pentarex> plain text?
<pentarex> r0073r_ ok and now?
<pentarex> save
<pentarex> restart?
<r0073r_> pentarex, reboot is ok
<pentarex> ok thanks let me check
<pentarex> r0073r_ its not working. its asking again
<r0073r_> pentarex, wait
<pentarex> well how much usually? ive waited like 20 seconds
<r0073r_> pentarex, i test is ok???
<pentarex> ?
<zamba> i have no /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*-net*
<zamba> what do i do?
<r0073r_> pentarex, you must be in recovery mode to change it
<r0073r_> pentarex, no X session
<SeanFromQueens> When downloading from Chrome, I can't download directly to a Samba share
<SeanFromQueens> I get an error message that I have to chose a local file
<TJ-> zamba: Is the system a server? Can you show us "cat /proc/cmdline" too?
<jrtappers> SeanFromQueens, Similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/342919/samba-share-as-download-location-for-firefox-12-04 ?
<zamba> TJ-: it's ubuntu server, yeah.. BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-44-generic root=dev/mapper/ids--outside--vg-root ro
<jrtappers> Has anyone got any advice for asus touchpads?
<jrtappers> I can get it working with proto=bare, but it doesn't work otherwise
<TJ-> zamba: I suspect it is using predictable interface names, possibly via biosdevnames package. In which case, udev won't write system-specific rules
<gpietro> hi guys
<gpietro> i need to recompile glibc in order to set a constant (in the headers) to adifferent value
<zamba> TJ-: so how do i fix? because what's now eth0 should be eth1, and the other way around
<gpietro> can anyone tell me how i can get the source code and do this?
<gpietro> (I need to do that because of some problems with matlab)
<SeanFromQueens> jrtappers: "Ok, 14.04 should sort it for you then. For info, I've just updated from 12.04 to 13.10 and the issue is fixed. – ChrisAnstey Nov 20 '13 at 11:41"
<zamba> TJ-: this is vmware, so i guess there will be new mac addresses every time the system is rebooted?
<SuperLag> Any cool tweaks you guys do when you install an Ubuntu box? I have a list of things I do for the VMs I make for work, and I'm curious to know if there are any other helpful things you do, that I could add to the list. http://lvb.link/UbuntuVM
<reisio> gpietro: http://www.google.com/search?q=help+ubuntu+compile+glibc
<reisio> SuperLag: hah, #1 is good
<jrtappers> SeanFromQueens, Is it a similar issue, just so I know what we are working on
<SeanFromQueens> Should sort it out* not particularly confidence inspiring
<TJ-> zamba: The script responsible for writing the persistent net names rules, is "/lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules" - if you read that you may see why the persistent net names file isn't being created
<gpietro> thanks reisio...i didn't think of google.
<SeanFromQueens> jrtappers: oh I get it, thanks for working on it
<jrtappers> SuperLag, SSH keys, for remote login
<quillford> I keep getting a dialog box titled E Sudo popping up when I login and various other times. how do I get rid of it?
<zamba> TJ-: so it recognizes that this is vmware?
<SuperLag> jrtappers: I do that. I just didn't add it to the list. :)
<SuperLag> reisio: Do you do that, as well?
<jrtappers> SuperLag, screen?
<SuperLag> jrtappers: I prefer tmux over screen
<zamba> TJ-: and ignores them?
<SuperLag> jrtappers: by a very wide margin
<TJ-> zamba: I don't see anything specific to VMware in that file
<zamba> TJ-: i do
<reisio> SuperLag: when I'm stuck on Ubuntu, usually, yeah
<reisio> try to jump through sudo hoops is not my idea of fun
<TJ-> zamba: On 14.04 ?
<jrtappers> SeanFromQueens, So is it a similar issue?
<reisio> it also doesn't make your system any more secure :p
<zamba> TJ-: yeah
<SeanFromQueens> Yes
<reisio> not the way Ubuntu uses it, anyways
<TJ-> zamba: haha! I forgot to scroll down :)
<zamba> TJ-: hehehe
<TJ-> zamba: I thought the file had got a bit short recently :)
<stryakr> Anyone know how/why mpd won't create the database on start?
<stryakr> I had to delete it because it was corrupted
<murdravic> is there a #game-console-emulation-for-ubuntu?
<stefg> stryakr: a shot in the dark... write permissions ?
<stryakr> stefg: i'll check, it's in the /var/lib/mpd so I assumed it had it already.
<stryakr> stefg: mpd:audio is the owner and it has the correct mod settings
<hdon> hi all :) anyone have checksum for ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<murdravic> Is there a #how-to-set-up-your-overly-specialized-microsoft-pos-game-controller-in-ubuntu?
<stefg> stryakr: sounds right, if the mpd daemon is running as user mpd. If the file system is writable ingeneral you can rule that out then
<stryakr> stefg: it was working and I just had to delete the db cause of corruption, It was working fine before.
<gpietro> is there a way with "apt&company" to install a package from the source directory?
<jrtappers> hdon, What algorithm?
<ianorlin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/MD5SUMS
<gpietro> like compiling it...and then installing it
<stryakr> stefg: Thats why I am kind of lost for the time being
<ianorlin> hdon ^^
<hdon> jrtappers, any you have, i just want to check mine and make sure it's right
<hdon> because i THOUGHT i turned off my computer mid-download
<hdon> but i'm not sure
<hdon> oh
 * hdon clicks
<hdon> thanks ianorlin
<hdon> mine isn't listed here
<stefg> stryakr: standard procedure: 1. check logs, 2. stop mpd service and run binary from cli to get some useful messages
<hdon> mine is just amd64 not amd64+mac
<hdon> unless they're the same
 * hdon calcs md5 for his image
<murdravic> Short sentences, short, posts, quick read.
<murdravic> Some one to help with joypad?
<jrtappers> hdon, sha256 347232658fb14a7ff473ae8854b588da3df70e36b97e4f70e00f18c7b64e4b31  ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<stryakr> stefg: I'll check the logs
<hdon> thanks jrtappers :) my image is good!
<SuperLag> reisio: anything cool to add to the list? :)
<stryakr> stefg: could there be an issue with creating the db maybe because I am see update: added for files
<stryakr> stefg: with the appropriate time stamps
<murdravic> Some one to help with joypad?
<bekks> murdravic: Just ask a specific question :)
<murdravic> Trouble Is, I need all.
<murdravic> joypad is usb, but config says it's wireless.
<IdleOne> so use qjoypad to configure
<stefg> stryakr: i'm not a mpd expert... i'm just going through the troubleshooting checklist. usually a service will tell why it can't start, either in the syslog or by issuing a message on the command line
<OerHeks> murdravic, xbox 360 ?
<flux242> what font is used in terminal in ubuntu by default?
<murdravic> OerHeks:  According to convers yesterday, I've xbox1
<stryakr> stefg: well this is progress, cause it looks like it is TRYING to create the DB but is crashing
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Need to verify...
<stefg> stryakr: so next step: find out if  it segfaults or just quits because there is no db
<Guest39140> alguem br?
<stryakr> stefg: I think it might be a charset issue or permissions for the actual files it's trying to read.
<stryakr> stefg: thanks for your help, i'll keep looking
<murdravic> IdleOne:  qjoypad is only joy btn to kb key
<flux242> Guest39140: Br alguem!
<Guest39140> hi
<stefg> stryakr: i'd run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in one terminal while running 'service mpd restart' in another
<Guest39140> alguem br
<stryakr> stefg: do you have mpd installed?
<murdravic> OerHeks:  need to varify... ?
<Bashing-om> !br | Guest39140 ??
<ubottu> Guest39140 ??: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<stefg> stryakr: no.... i have a banana pi running vlc-nox as a service :-)
<stryakr> stefg: Ok. I am seeing something strange is syslog though.
<stryakr> stefg: ovpn is trying to run by itself I think. every thirty seconds.
<OerHeks> murdravic, oh that wireless issue with/without usb cord.
<OerHeks> murdravic, is it a genuine controller or 3th party ? the guys yesterday tried a lot with you
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Wait, what? Tried A lot?
<murdravic> Go scant assistance.
<OerHeks> murdravic, so what you want to verify?
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Madol of uit.
<murdravic> er
<murdravic> model
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Unit is 2, 2 months old, bought in bestbuy. It's new.
<murdravic> Cord is different from the pic I saw yesrday.
<murdravic> wired usb
<murdravic> There go be difinitive difference...
<OerHeks> murdravic, technicaly, when connected. what does lsusb say in terminal
<uflaig> hello everyone, for some reason guake is sizing itself every time in100% height
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Give me time to check?
<uflaig> can anyone help me out
<reisio> because a pop-out terminal that also occupies only a tiny bit of space is useful? :)
<diego_> Boa tarde
<john_doe_jr1> Can you put notes in a ~/.ssh/config file?
<uflaig> reisio: it bothers me a lot
<diego_> Hi
<jrtappers> uflaig, try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/793405 #3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793405 in guake (Ubuntu) "guake is not restored to its original size after fullscreen" [Low,Fix released]
<jooow> Hi. Is it possible if I want to go to a website that there is no DNS request because I have saved the correct IP address locally?
<jrtappers> john_doe_jr1, Empty lines and lines starting with '#' are comments.  http://linux.die.net/man/5/ssh_config
<Bashing-om> john_doe_jr1: Sure; If it is a bash config file, any line starting with '#' is seen as a comment and will not be parsed .
<reisio> jooow: you can go to the IP
<murdravic> OerHeks:  You want the whole return? I got a unID device for MS, one from intel, and chicony, the rest are linux
<stefg> jooow: /etc/hosts is for that
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Chicony may be HPAccelerometer?
<apb1963> The following packages have been kept back:
<uflaig> jrtappers: oh, that helpes, thanks a lot jrtappers!
<apb1963>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<jrtappers> uflaig, That's ok
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> apb1963: => sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- .
<apb1963> oh dist-upgrade
<apb1963> thank you
<Bashing-om> apb1963: :)
<stryakr> could a segfault for libc happen if a folder depth is too long?
<apb1963> i'll get it right someday :)
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Takes time -: , one never know all or about all .. Great community .
<jrtappers> apb1963, Aliases can help memory :D
<jrtappers> Until you use a new machine, then you have to remember properly :S
<murdravic> OerHeks:  Still there?
<parsnip> any ideas on .Xresources not being used by an app?
<murdravic> I have no mouth. And I must scream my rage to the heavens.
<_X_C_V_B_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgA10wXkxbM <-- how do have this as my desktop
<reisio> murdravic: :)
<murdravic> How to sa Momma's Boy in Czech?
<xangua> _X_C_V_B_: you can try xscreensaver and try to find something similar
<reisio> there are a few apps that'll put video on your root window
<reisio> those're your terms: linux video root window
<_X_C_V_B_> I'm using xfce4
<murdravic> reisio:  Maybe I should just go back to Windows 10.
<Epistol> Hi, I have a big problem. I have to flash my phone with flashtool … but with ubuntu. I've found the « flashtool » program and i'm stuck at 0 % with « flashing data » Does anyone know how to not beeing this stuck ?
<Sixxen> hey guys
<xangua> Epistol: what phone? flash what?
<reisio> murdravic: maybe you should
<reisio> Sixxen: heya
<Epistol> Xperia M (i know)
<Epistol> and flash the ftf
<Sixxen> Does somebody know how to auto delete FB post?
<Sixxen> or the whole wall
<Sixxen> ??
<reisio> if you thought I'd be disappointed to lose one person who can't help themselves at all "to windows", think again :D
<murdravic> reisio:  You violate the very purpose of community tech assistance.
<reisio> Sixxen: try #facebook
<Epistol> Well, it's an hard reset ^^'
<reisio> murdravic: nah
<Sixxen> i used Greasemonkey before but it wont work anymore
<reisio> the purpose of community tech assistance is not to do everyone's work for them if they threaten to use another OS
<murdravic> reisio:  And how do I tryto getyou generic to Do All My Work?
<Epistol> With tiny hope, i've removed the sd card and try again the operation ... without success.
<reisio> and what now?
<NikkiBenz> murdravic: Have you considered a Mac?
<reisio> heh
<NikkiBenz> I love my Macbook personally
<murdravic> dodge the question, like those shits on dalnet
<Epistol> "31/017/2015 19:17:09 - INFO  -     Flashing data" half an hour i've waited, still 0%
<Sixxen> reisio: No answer there (#facebook)
<jrtappers> Sixxen, do you want to permanently delete it?
<Epistol> Oh and my config can't hold an emulated windows.
<Sixxen> jrtappers: no only the wall and posts
<murdravic> like a simple yes/no why does ubuntu-xboxdrv think my controller is wireless.
<jrtappers> Can you set it to "only you"?
<reisio> Sixxen: sounds about right
<reisio> murdravic: what makes you think it thinks that
<xangua> Epistol: is this an android phone? what is ftf?
<Epistol> It's an android phone
<murdravic> reisio:  Answering straight? Not half-conky elitist?
<Epistol> and ftf is the firmware file
<Epistol> xangua .
<reisio> murdravic: hrmm?
<xangua> Epistol: you mean a rom? a stock rom, a custom rom?
<parsnip`> any ideas on Emacs getting loaded without .Xresources
<Epistol> stock, the original one.
<murdravic> reisio:  you read? you heard
<ikonia> murdravic: it's a reasonable question
<xangua> mmm I always remove the stock rom, you could try #android or #android-root Epistol
<ikonia> murdravic: it's actually useful to respond to useful questions to try to get info to people
<ikonia> it would certainly be something I'd ask you to understand your situation better
<Epistol> okay thanks (but i'm still on a ubuntu computer, if i have a windows one, it sure work)
<reisio> murdravic: well I read
<OerHeks> murdravic, please full paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<xangua> Epistol: also you mentioned a "flashtool" you found and downloaded, in ubuntu you just need to install android-tools-adb && android-tools-fastboot
<murdravic> Systen Config, input devices, game controllerconfig... says my game controller is wireless when it's wired usb, lsusb doesn't fully ID it. Any more doubts on my competence?
<OerHeks> murdravic, good luck.
<ikonia> murdravic: no-one is saying you are not competent
<ikonia> murdravic: however the xbox-drv and usb link up is quite basic (I was the one who patched it for RHEL) hence why it's a reasonable question to ask
<Resbaloso> xangua is a troll
<ikonia> eg: is it just the wording from the logs, or is it actually trying to communicate over wireless
<Resbaloso> just see #supremos
<murdravic> ikonia:  My appologies. My irk was not on your behald.
<Epistol> xangua : OUH ! Maybe because adb is not installed, it cant see my phone
<Epistol> and so, can't install some files.
<ikonia> murdravic: yeah, but your attitude in the channel isn't really inspiring me/others to help
<murdravic> OerHeks:  What you need to find it?
<r0073r> lol
<n45098> hug
<TJ-> murdravic: One had to ask, but does the controller work correctly, or is the 'wireless' instead of 'wired' description simply a cosmetic annoyance?
<murdravic> ikonia:  Maybe my experiences in #freebsd and dalnet, et al, including to an extent freenet, create sits easy to get ticked off on stonewalling and elitism. Maybe I've been doing it all wrong. All I seem to do is get angrythen apologize.
<murdravic> Imean... It's not like I don't research it, but the more I work on it, the odder it gets.
<murdravic> Here comes that anger management again. When I ask specific questions, ya'll ask me to clarify or ignore me. When I try to clarify you say do more research or ignore me
<nonconvergent> Hi.  How is resolv.conf configured? I've got a couple of webservers what we just physically moved and need to update their nameserver ip, but the file warns againts modifying directly.
<TJ-> nonconvergent: see "man resolvconf"
<murdravic> OerHeks:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9981211/
<SomeDamnBody> I am having a lot of problems with connecteding to the internet with my ubuntu 14.04 laptop. everything was fine, and usually I connected through network-manager and it worked elegantly. then I changed some setting. now, when I restart, network-manager does not show up in the top right, and by default the only interface shown by "ifconfig" is lo, I have to use -a to show eth0 and wlan0
<SomeDamnBody> I don't know how to get network-manager to see the interface again.
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: well, what was the setting you changed?
<TJ-> murdravic: Have you seen http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.xboxdrv/198
<SomeDamnBody> when I go to settings -> network it says "the system network services are not compatible with this version"
<MonkeyDust> SomeDamnBody  is that wifi?
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: Did you install some updated packages from a PPA?
<murdravic> ikonia:  I ask a simple question and y'all take me on a tangent. SDB places a coplex dilema and y'all help. How does that affect my attitdute.
<somedamnbody_> hey, I lost connection temporarily
<somedamnbody_> did I miss anything?
<pa> dearest, how do i clear the alt-f2 history (history-gnome-run) for gnome-flashback on latest ubuntus?
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: well, what was the setting you changed?
<pa> the old way just doesnt work anymore
<MonkeyDust> SomeDamnBody  is that awifi connection?
<somedamnbody_> ppf: I don't k ow the setting
<OliPicard> has anyone got a link to the ubuntu server irc?
<pa> old way that would be gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/history-gnome-run --type list --list-type string "[]"
<TJ-> OliPicard: /join #ubuntu-server
<ppf> somedamnbody_: it's a bit hard to guess what happened if you cannot tell us anything ;)
<MonkeyDust> OliPicard  type /j #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  was faster
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: depends on your lag :)
<Ozymandias42> Hi, I have a very specific question. When booting the LiveCD (from USB) on my HP Stream 7 (Tablet) I manage to get to the initramfs (casperfs doesn’t boot automatically. IRQ Bug) from where I further manage to mount the USB Stick und loop-mount the squashfs File, problem now is, that further automated mounts don’t seem to work which is why authentifications fail and I end up at a login prompt which doesn’t accept any
<Ozymandias42> credentials. Question now is: What do I need to manually mount to make the LiveCD work as it should?
<murdravic> ikonia:  You wrked on xboxdrv redhat?
<SomeDamnBody> ppf are you there?
<ppf> sure
<SomeDamnBody> ok, I got dropped twice
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: Did you install some updated neteork packages from a PPA?
<SomeDamnBody> anyway, I was trying to use arping and I was likely using ifconfig to change things manually
<SomeDamnBody> because I was trying to configure a rouer
<vimal>     i had win8 earlier than i installed ubuntu in a new partition ... but now i am not able to boot any OS .... how to fix this..
<SomeDamnBody> router*. It wsa like last week. I don't know the exact command that caused it
<SomeDamnBody> but I do know that I took my interfaces down with ifconfig
<SomeDamnBody> but now the interfaces aren't being managed intelligently by the nice network-manager
<SomeDamnBody> and I want that
<ppf> vimal: how are you trying to boot?
<ppf> using grub?
<ppf> or the windows boot manager?
<vimal> currently i m running kali live CD... plzz help..
<_root_> Hello
<trijntje> !kali | vimal
<kokotakus> vimal: reinstall grub
<ubottu> vimal: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: OK... check "/etc/network/interfaces" - any 'iface' defined in there will be ignored by Network Manager since it believes you have taken over management of that interface. See "/var/log/syslog"  for NM messages that will confirm that. The solution is to remove/comment-out the iface definition statements in 'interfaces' file
<konraddo> well jesli mówicie że to jakieś guwniane mocno jest, to odpuszcze i sobie wymyślę coś innego, ale yeah, zapytalem sie tylko o zdanie :v
<konraddo> sorry wrong window
<gr33n7007h> vimal, try #kali-linux
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: I saw that on forums and I did check it
<ppf> start nm-applet and see if that brings your network manager icon back
<SomeDamnBody> it only contains the loopback interface
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: I can't tab complete nm-applet...
<SomeDamnBody> but I never removed it either
<_root_> I need a livecd iso with all the restricted packages installed in it by default. Any one know one?
<SomeDamnBody> I'm using (I think) the gnome 3 interface
<SomeDamnBody> ubuntu 14.04
<ppf> did you by chance uninstall network manager?
<murdravic> ikonia:  Maybe I should start a vpn network. Highjack all the other connections. Maybe I'll get better response than simple localhost config. With my luck, my competency, I'll do more damage to inet than ms.
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: OK ... check if network-manager is starting... again, look in "/var/log/syslog" in case it reports some configuration error and has quit. In which case the nm-applet GUI will not show itself
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: the service starts
<SomeDamnBody> I tried restarting i
<SomeDamnBody> it*
<_root_> ?
<ppf> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<murdravic> ikonia:  And you wonder why I got a bad attitude? I earned it.
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: syslog is empty, save for 3 lines about sendmail
<SomeDamnBody> entirely unrelated
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: it was already installed
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: Does it continue running though - that was my point. In a terminal try "nmcli nm" to get its status
<ppf> network-manager-gnome should bring /usr/bin/nm-applet with it
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: nmcli command not found
<vimal_> SDB : will installing grub from live cd solve this..
<ppf> ls  /usr/bin/nm-applet
<ppf> vimal_: probably
<Ozymandias42> simple question here: What do I need to mount manually (besides the casperfs file) to successfully mount the livecd from initrd if it doesn’t get mounted automatically?
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: not there
<ppf> then reinstall network-manager-gnome
<bekks> Ozymandias42: Are you trying to boot the Livecd from Grub?
<Ozymandias42> yes I do.
<ni291187> w
<Ozymandias42> on 32bit UEFI to be exact
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: well right now I have no network access o hat machine
<tonto> how to dodge launcher when maximize window on ubuntu 14.04
<SomeDamnBody> will I be able to from what is on the machine locally
<murdravic> Why does ubuntu-xboxdrv think my game controller is wireless and it's really wired usb?
<ppf> then bring up your connection manually
<ppf> is it wired or wifi?
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: If network-manager is installed, "/usr/bin/nmcli" is in the package
<ni291187> a
<murdravic> ppf:  (12:32:23 PM) ppf: is it wired or wifi? me?
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: I can get a wifi connection
<murdravic> nehmine
<ppf> TJ-: i think he somehow scrapped his nm installation
<SomeDamnBody> but I don't know how to connect via wifi manually
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: maybe you've changed the environment path so the tool can't be found - does "/usr/bin/nmcli nm" work?
<ppf> murdravic: sorry, no, that was directed at SomeDamnBody
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: I haven't changd the environment PATH variable
<SomeDamnBody> nmcli is not there
<TJ-> ppf: I'm tending to agree; I suspect NM has been removed/replaced by a non-archive version
<jrtappers> Wifi manually, I did that a while back, let me check
<murdravic> ppf as I say, I realized. neh mine
<SomeDamnBody> how can network-manager be installed so that the service is there yet not the nmcli tools or anything?
<vimal_> ppf : but on verifying if grub installed or not i doesnt show that grub intalled.. [using -> sudo files -s /dev/sda ]
<tonto> how to dodge launcher when maximize window on ubuntu 14.04
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: is wpa_supplicant installed
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: "dpkg -l 'network-manager*'
<tonto> how to dodge launcher when maximize window on ubuntu 14.04
<jrtappers> Wifi from command line http://www.howtogeek.com/167425/how-to-setup-wi-fi-on-your-raspberry-pi-via-the-command-line/
<murdravic> Why does ubuntu-xboxdrv think my game controller is wireless and it's really wired usb?
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: ah ok. I thought it was installed because the service was supposedly running
<SomeDamnBody> I can see that it's not installed now
<SomeDamnBody> dpgk --get-selections shows it's marked as deinstall
<xangua> tonto: you can set the launcher to autohide
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: do you have a working wpa_supplicant installation? then follow what's behind jrtappers' link
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: problem solved
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: TJ-  is there any way that I can just re-enable/re-install from what I have locally, without having to go throuh the pain of manually connecting wifi
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: try "sudo apt-get install network-manager"
<SomeDamnBody> yes I have wpa supplicant insalled
<SomeDamnBody> ok... I'll try to follow the directions at the link the best that I can
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: then i suggest to do what jrtappers' link tells you to, or get a wire :)
<murdravic> Anyonehere know the xbocdrv code?
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: If network-manager packages are still in apt's cache it'll install without needing a network connection
<ppf> vimal_: run update-grub or update-grub2
<ppf> see what happens
<SomeDamnBody> TJ-: it must have cleansed them automatically or something because I haven't
<SomeDamnBody> and it tries to hit the internet for it
<parsnip`> any ideas on using xrdb in kubuntu?
<SomeDamnBody> so I'll have to follow the directions in the link :/
<SomeDamnBody> but thanks, that will likely fix it
<vimal_> ppf : yeah, it found it. Does that mean it'll show grub when i power on my machine?
<TJ-> SomeDamnBody: One trick, if you have an installer ISO/CD, is to use that to install from
<ppf> depends
<ppf> what partition are you installing grub on?
<ppf> you still need to direct your bios to boot from that partition
<vimal_> ppf : /boot/grub
<ppf> that's a file system node, i'm talking about a hard drive partition
<murdravic> anyone here know how xboxdrv works?
<vimal_> ppf : i installed it from live CD [kali linux]
<ppf> well, actually support for other distributions is kind of frowned upon here
<reisio> murdravic: why, got a problem with it?
<ppf> i guess #kali-linux would be of more help in your case
<murdravic> reisio:  Not you. you already know my problem and refused to help.
<murdravic> don't wanna put anyone on the ignore list...
<vimal_> ppf : last time i used win8 i checked msconfig boot tab and i saw that there was no OS specified..
<vimal_> ppf : doea that mean now i have no os that a bootloader can detect ?
<ppf> msconfig is windows-only, that doesn't help with booting linux
<ppf> use grub-install to install grub to a given device
<ppf> google has a ton of how-tos, explaining how to boot win8 with grub
<ppf> grub-install will overwrite any existing boot record!
<ppf> so you won't be able to boot win8 the way you used to
<vimal_> ppf : yeah, when i had windows i installed ubuntu, creating a new partition.
<vimal_> ppf : yeah trying to install grub
<ppf> are you running ubuntu or kali now?
<vimal_> kali
<vimal_> ppf : kali . I used EasyBCD on windows to boot dual boot windows and ubuntu, but now i have none. :D
<vimal_> ppf : when i had insalled ubuntu on a new partition it was not able to dual boot.. so i used EasyBCD to  do so.
<SomeDamnBody> so I tried to follow the directions an they didn't work
<SomeDamnBody> ppf:
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: i'm gonne need a bit more information than that
<murdravic> Could some one help me set up an xbox-I-dunno game controller?
<ppf> murdravic: what's wrong with xboxdrv
<SomeDamnBody> well, the directions and my scenario deviated a bit
<ppf> how so
<SomeDamnBody> basically, the wifi I want to connect to is unsecure
<SomeDamnBody> and I'm fine with that I just want to download network-manager
<kokotakus> I connected my xbox controller via usb, and it works out of the box
<SomeDamnBody> an the directions are set up to connect to a WPA service...
<murdravic> ppf:  ubuntu-xboxdrv sees my wired usb unit as wireless. Otherwise, Sys Cfg is copletely unresposive.
<ppf> SomeDamnBody: in that case, iwconfig wlan0 essid my_network should suffice
<ppf> murdravic: ok, so? is that a problem?
<murdravic> ppf It is.
<ppf> aha
<kokotakus> great discussion
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: I tried that, it's not working...
<ppf> in what way is it not working?
<SomeDamnBody> but one thing is different that got me excited...
<murdravic> Sys Cfg jscal or watsitcalled is unresponsive under ubuntu-xboxdrv. I'd call that a problem
<SomeDamnBody> the wifi light blinks, but it's not like real fast and indicative of reflecting transmission. it's very periodic...
<SomeDamnBody> anyway, I can't ping anything
<SomeDamnBody> I had to put the interface up
<SomeDamnBody> so I did
<SomeDamnBody> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<SomeDamnBody> and then
<SomeDamnBody> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid network_name
<ppf> dhclient wlan0?
<SomeDamnBody> later ifconfig commands show that I still don't have an...
<SomeDamnBody> ppf: that got it going!!!
<SomeDamnBody> thanks so much
<SomeDamnBody> ok now network manager is installed...
<SomeDamnBody> should I install network-manager-gnome?
<ppf> yes, i think so
<SomeDamnBody> ppf I think that worked...
<SomeDamnBody> so I'll try and restart he computer
<ppf> good luck
<SomeDamnBody> alright i works
<SomeDamnBody> it*
<murdravic> ppf: Isthere A cheklist I should go thru?
<ppf> what's sys cfg?
<murdravic> ppf:  me?
<ppf> yes
<murdravic> ppf:  I dunno... system configuration?
<murdravic> ppf:  Please don't tangent. Just stick with the issue?
<ppf> the issue appears to be some tool freezing
<ppf> what kind of tool is that?
<murdravic> ppf:  In KDE it's under the Kshield button. The start menu...
<ppf> what does it do?
<ppf> is it really important that this particular tool works?
<ppf> if so, did you start it from terminal to see what kind of a problem it has?
<murdravic> ppf:  fuck off...  you talked sdb thru something in the manual and you give me incompetence??? Yeah. I've earned my bad attitude.
<ppf> you did, did you
<jhutchins> That one has quite an attitude.
<BluesKaj> plenty of that nowadays... they think we're getting paid for dispensing advice
<ki7rw> it's amazing all the opinions about how much swap to use
<Rainbowbash> Hardy Heron
<BluesKaj> ki7rw, depends how much Ram
<ki7rw> BluesKaj, i have 16 GB on my lappy
<dmtarmey> hi iv put abuntu 14;10 on my old advent 7113 but for some reason its cant see my wifi and only works on cable
<ki7rw> some say to setup up swap x2 the ram
<BluesKaj> ki7rw, well, unless you run a whole of data and streams etc , swap isn't needed with 16G RAM , IMO
<BluesKaj> 2xRAM is for systems with less then 4 G RAM
<ki7rw> BluesKaj, some say it depends on if you hibernate also
<BluesKaj> yes of cours, but 16G RAM is plenty for most hibernations
<BluesKaj> ki7rw,^
 * ki7rw will reinstall with no swap
<DJ_Unibob> What about if you have 4 GB of ram?
<ki7rw> maybe that's why my fresh install didn't force setting up swap partition?
<BluesKaj> I have 8G RAM and ran without a swap for a long time without any problems
<ki7rw> oh well
<BluesKaj> ki7rw, it asked though , right ?
 * ki7rw has nothing better to do
<ki7rw> BluesKaj, nope - itdidn't ask
<DJ_Unibob> I have 4, ubuntu set up a 4 GB swap.  In Windoze, I have a 4 GB pagefile on each of my 2 drives.
<BluesKaj> ok
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: This channel has some problems with inexperienced helpers making assumptions and going off on tangents that have nothing to do with the problem at hand.  Still.
<Bashing-om> DJ_Unibob: I run 4 Gigs ram .. and a very small swap, Swap also deepnds on what application you run . Heavy duty number crunching, yeah, lots of swap space needed .
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, point taken
<Apachez> great fun, latest kernel update for 14.10 (3.16.0-30) made my parents laptop to not want to boot ubuntu anymore
<DJ_Unibob> I don't run any intensive apps and also don't hibernate, so I think mine might be set up fine, though I'm debating on tweaking.
<Apachez> just those 4 red/white dots who changes colors and nothing happens
<Apachez> amd as gpu
<Apachez> so I guess something borked there..
<orbot> could someone tell me what this user entered to get the following?
<orbot> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183970/mount-exited-with-exit-code-13
<Apachez> any hints on how to fix this remote?
<ki7rw> with an ssd and 16 gb of ram i guess i shouldn't have too many performance issues
<BluesKaj> ki7rw, exactly
<DJ_Unibob> I think there is a way to edit grub while in it to disable Quiet / Splash (not sure which one), which would then give a detailed boot.
<dmtarmey> hi iv put abuntu 14;10 on my old advent 7113 but for some reason its cant see my wifi and only works on cable
<DJ_Unibob> That might give you an idea as to where it's hanging at.
<DJ_Unibob> dmtarmey you may have to download additional drivers while connected via ethernet, since most wi-fi drivers are proprietary.
<Bashing-om> dmtarmey: Have you fully updated/upgraded and then check and see what 'Additional Drivers' offers ?
<Bashing-om> orbot: Rephrase your question. please .
<delinquentme> im having issues saving an arduino file in a directory other than the default dir ... what do I need to do to allow the IDE to save to this non-standard location ?
<orbot> i was having a external hard drive problem
<orbot> found the link
<orbot> just wanted to know what this person entered into the terminal to get that output
<Bashing-om> orbot: Show us what is -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- in a pastebin . So we know what we are working with .
<orbot> hang on
<orbot> i found the answer to my problem here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183970/mount-exited-with-exit-code-13
<orbot> my question is in the top part of the page the user entered a command in the terminal to get an output
<orbot> i just wanted to know what they entered
<Bashing-om> orbot: :) but with 7 responses to the question, we are to guess which command is in relation to what, where and how ?
<orbot> are you at the link?
<Bashing-om> orbot: Yes I have it pulled up .
<orbot> ok top of the page it starts off with 'error mounting'
<orbot> in the terminal there is an output
<dmtarmey> its says its using smartlink soatware, iv done apt-get update no change
<orbot> i just wanted to know what was entered to get the output
<orbot> he entered in something to display his error
<dmtarmey> DK_Unibob its says its using smartlink soaftware, iv done apt-get update no change
<Bashing-om> orbot: Not necessarily entered anything .. that is an advisory of an error condition. Maybe the result of a failed attempt to mount a partition (??) .
<orbot> ok so what would i enter into the terminal to display this error condition?
<Bashing-om> orbot: If you do not have this particular fault, you will not see any reported error condition. So let us cut to the heart of this, are you having a problem accessing files on some external drive ? And IF so what file system format is on that external medium ?
<orbot> the problem is already solved. i just needed to know what to enter into the terminal so that that particular error can be displayed.
<Bashing-om> orbot: That outpur is an error advisory. If your system is not suffering the same same same condition you can not get an erorr . If there is a fault, you can get some indication of where your particular fault lies - depending on the nature of the fault .
<rosco_y> I'm running Windows 8.1.  How do I install Ubuntu so that Dual-boot works?
<Bashing-om> outpur/output*
<orbot> can this error advisory be displayed in the terminal?
<rosco_y> I've installed Ubuntu after Windows in the past, and I've had to go into the boot menu and select the drive I want to boot after I install Ubuntu.
<orbot> or to put it differently is there something I can enter to display problems with mounting an external hard drive?
<rosco_y> which isn't the worst thing, but it'd be nice if grub did the job for me
<Bashing-om> orbot: No, not unless your system has that exact same fault (what ever that might be - there mounting some partition) .
<rosco_y> but anyhoo, I guess we'll just trudge on.....
<rosco_y> have a good one, friends and neighbors....:)
<orbot> so this output isn't from the terminal?
<Bashing-om> orbot: Well, It could well be displayed - and probably is . It is the output from a failed operation .
<orbot> ok so is it possible to enter a command to display a failed operation?
<Bashing-om> orbot: sure, IF there is a operation that is failing, repeat the command to start that operation. The result of the failed operation will be the same as the last time one tries to execute it .
<dmtarmey> hi iv managed to get my computer to recognise my wifi now, but when i try and set up wifi i dont what what info to put in the boxes can anyone help pls ?
<gamable> hi
<gamable> i need help with something
<Bashing-om> !ask | gamable
<ubottu> gamable: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gamable> i need help making my font look like this in libre office
<gamable> http://i.imgur.com/t98TJfx.png
<gamable> could anyone help?
<orbot> my problem was the exact same as his. did he not enter a terminal command to display the problem. that's what I want to know,... is there a terminal command I can enter so that this problem/error can be displayed?
<gamable> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> orbot: I'd guess that error is generated by something like: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /media/ntfs"
<stevenjc> hey so im compling an application where is the best place to put an application
<Bashing-om> orbot: Maybe from the liveDVD try and mount partitions and see if there are reported errors ? Then go looking at why/where/how .
<TJ-> stevenjc: For user-specific executables $HOME/bin ... for system-local, "/usr/local/bin/"
<orbot> the issue is that i connected the external drive and then a graphical error like the one in the link was displayed. but it's only for a short second. i wanted to see the error in the terminal.
<jatt> dmesg
<dmtarmey> is there anywere in ubuntu were people are able to help a new convert
<stevenjc> tj: whats the difference ?
<orbot> Bashing-om, there was no need for a cd i just used ntfsfix and the problem was resolved, again i just needed to know what terminal command can be entered to display the error.
<TJ-> stevenjc: "/usr/local/bin/" is for packages built locally - not maintained by the system's package management system - but available to all users. $HOME/bin is per-user stuff
<orbot> so what TJ wrote would more than likely be the command i need to display the error.
<Bashing-om> orbot: A good possibility is as TJ- ^^ indicated . Depends on what hard drive, what partition, what file system . (sudo fdisk -lu )
<TJ-> Bashing-om: orbot is asking specifically about the askubuntu question, where everything but the mount-point are given.
<Bashing-om> dmtarmey: Here is a great place to get help, there are other places also .
<orbot> look at it this way,... you try to mount a drive and the gui gives an error but it's displayed for a short second. one would have to open up a terminal and enter in a command to redisplay the error
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :-) .
<Ben64> orbot: ok, you got your answer... now what
<jatt> if is a mount error it will be logged to syslog
<orbot> going to try and recreate the problem
<orbot> jatt, yes exactly
<dmtarmey> Bashing-om hi can you help with connection to my router as i last the wifi got it back but need help setting up the connection pls?
<orbot> is there something in the log file i can look at?
<Bashing-om> dmtarmey: Nope, not me, others - I have never had a problem with WIFI to gain the experience .
<TJ-> orbot: "/var/log/kern.log" and/or "/var/log/syslog"
<dmtarmey> ok cheers
<orbot> TJ-, yes that's the answer I was looking for
<orbot> thank you
<dmtarmey> were else can i try as no one else is speaking to me ??
<TJ-> orbot: But usually you'll only see hardware-level errors reported there, not the finer detail of a mount command message
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Explain your issue in more exact and detailed terms and someone may well be able to help
<Bashing-om> !patience | dmt
<ubottu> dmt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jatt> orbot: grep -i mount /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> dmtarmey: If there is a lot of detail, summarise it here and give us a link to a pastebin with the greater detail, output of commands, etc.
<orbot> what about dmraid?
<dmtarmey> TJ - ok when i installed ubuntu lost wifi connection, ive used some code ont he web and now can set up wifi connection manualy but not sure what to do
<orbot> jatt, thank you,.. will look at that as well
<dmtarmey> TJ - ok
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Did the PC have wifi connectivity whilst Ubuntu was being installed from the installer?
<dmtarmey> TJ - Yes
<dmtarmey> it was lost during an update afater insatllation
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Did the PC ever have connectivity after you booted the installed system?
<dmtarmey> yes
<TJ-> dmtarmey: That's good news.. means we should be able to fix it :)
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Which ubuntu release is it?
<dmtarmey> 14;10
<dmtarmey> TJ - 14;10
<TJ-> dmtarmey: So, before it failed, the system was using Network Manager and the taskbar icon to view/manage the WiFi ?
<dmtarmey> yes
<TJ-> dmtarmey: OK, lets check the current state of Network Manager. Start a terminal please
<backbox> hey
<backbox> :)
<dmtarmey> TJ _ done
<backbox> how are u ?
<backbox> fine ?
<backbox> :)
<TJ-> dmtarmey: When you have the terminal, issue the command "nmcli nm" and tell me what the 2nd line says about the state of the WIFI-HARDWARE and WIFI columns
<TJ-> dmtarmey: If its good I'd expect that 2nd line to start off like this: "running         connected       enabled         enabled   ...."
<TJ-> dmtarmey: although "connected" might be different :)
<dmtarmey> connected
<dmtarmey> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN
<dmtarmey> running         connected       disabled        disabled   enabled         disabled
<TJ-> dmtarmey: WIFI-HARDWARE is disabled.
<dmtarmey> TJ - ?
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Do "nmcli nm wifi on"
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Then do "nmcli nm" again - check if the WIFI_HARDWARE status has changed to enabled
<jatt> or turn the wifi switch on :)
<TJ-> jatt: WiFi can be enabled even if RF-Kill is hard/soft on
<dmtarmey> TJ- No change
<TJ-> dmtarmey: The status of WIFI-HARDWARE still shows "disabled" ?
<dmtarmey> TJ _ yes
<TJ-> dmtarmey: OK, do "rfkill list" and check the Soft/Hard states of Wireless LAN. This tells you if the WiFi radio hardware is disabled or not
<dmtarmey> root@dmtarmey-DIXONSXP:/home/dmtarmey# rfkill list
<dmtarmey> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<dmtarmey> 	Soft blocked: no
<dmtarmey> 	Hard blocked: yes
<TJ-> dmtarmey: If you see "Hard blocked yes" that means the physical wifi radio switch on the PC is active, and you need to change it to the off (radio enabled) position
<jatt> :)
<dmtarmey> TKJ- How ?
<TJ-> dmtarmey: Find the physical switch on the PC and press/move it!
<dmtarmey> TJ im sorry iv found it
<dmtarmey> its was verry well hidden but iv found it sorry for wasting youre time
<TJ-> dmtarmey: It's relatively common for the switch to get accidentally moved and causing this kind of issue
<dmtarmey> TJ- hats of to you were ever u r in the planet
<TJ-> dmtarmey: probably the same place as you :)
<plasmasnake> does anybody know which package in ubuntu is responsible for stretching the desktop background across 2 monitors? there's a bug that i'm trying to isolate... i have a background that stretches correctly on the lock screen, and also stretches correctly the first time when you set the background, but then after rebooting the proportions get messed on the desktop (but still fine on the lock screen)
<plasmasnake> i have one monitor in portrait and the other in landscape, so that likely has something to do with it
<TJ-> plasmasnake: Is that with Unity?
<plasmasnake> TJ-: yeah
<plasmasnake> i could take a pic if you're interested
<TJ-> plasmasnake: I'd suspect it'd be in one of the Unity components, or else Compiz (the compositor).
<TJ-> plasmasnake: I run 6 screens but Unity can't cope so I use KDE
<plasmasnake> hmm
<plasmasnake> i just pulled up ccsm, and there is a Wallpaper plugin but it's not enabled
<plasmasnake> so i wonder if that means it's another unity component?
<plasmasnake> actually the plugin is just to define individual desktop wallpapers for each viewport
<plasmasnake> hmm.. well i'll try to dig a bit deeper i guess, but clearly there's something different between the lock screen and actual desktop
<Guest49886> i now my question isnt relevant but how much is € 1.550.00  in us $
<Ben64> Guest49886: if you know it isn't relevant, don't ask it here
<teward> Guest49886: google.  they ahve a conversion calculator.  (Don't ask offtopic here)
<fry_> I am trying to connect to my ubuntu server via ssh. However I am facing some kind of issue. Is there a command I can use to try to connect in debug mode?
<Guest49886> teward: actually it says it s 1.75 US Dollar , but i cant read with the point is it 1750 $ or 175 $ ? , sorry
<bekks> fry_: Which kind of "issue"?
<fry_> bekks: That's what I'm hoping to figure out.
<fry_> bekks: right now, simply cannot connect. "connection reset by peer"
<bekks> fry_: So you cant even describe whats happening?
<teward> Guest49886: offtopic here, don't use here as a discussion medium.
<fry_> bekks: any debug command from command line?
<bekks> fry_: Just try ssh -v
<fry_> thanks
<fry_> bekks: thanks for your help
<oli_> hello
<oli_> Can someone help me with my bootsplah?
<oli_> I only can see a purple screen but no bootsplash.
<daftykins> does your desktop come up?
<oli_> yes
<daftykins> as in, does the rest function normally?
<daftykins> so what's the point other than aesthetics?
<oli_> I have fglrx driver.
<oli_> it is very slow boot up
<oli_> before the fglrx driver i used the normal drivers and there was the bootsplash and it was really fast.
<oli_> But after installing the AMD drivers its really slow.
<daftykins> oli_: yeah, welcome to using AMD with Ubuntu
<daftykins> the fancy bootsplash is typically the first thing to go with nvidia too
<oli_> but my graphic card was expensive :(
<oli_> i wont buy  a new one :(
<daftykins> yep and you made a bad choice for Linux
<daftykins> oli_: which driver? manual download?
<oli_> no
<oli_> from the Ubuntu software center
<oli_> The drivers from the AMD website didnt worked.
<daftykins> fglrx or fglrx updates?
<oli_> wait i look for it.
<oli_> fglrx-updates
<oli_> Im using fglrx-updates
<daftykins> which card?
<oli_> AMD Radeon 7790 Bonaire XT Black Edition 2GB
<oli_> GDDR5
<daftykins> you might want to remove that driver and find yourself a guide on how to install the AMD one properly then
<daftykins> maybe it works out better
<oli_> how to install it properly? Is the one more way to install it?
<daftykins> oli_: there are tonnes of guides online
<daftykins> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<daftykins> read there too.
<bekks> oli_: Out of curiousity, how long is "booting takes long now"?
<oli_> estimated 100 seconds
<oli_> before it was 30 seconds
<oli_> when i looked at the clock the boot time now was nearly 2 minutes so i estimate 100 seconds.
<sabotender> okay so I am trying to figure out why my hdmi is not working when I connect my computer to my display
<sabotender> I have a copy of my kern.log if anyone is interested in seeing it
<divBy0> j #vmware
<daftykins> sabotender: what about being connected before power on?
<oli_> i think i found the error.
<oli_> I reboot now. See you later :D
<sabotender> daftykins: eh? I don't understand...what about it?
<divBy0> anybody know how to fix vmware errors no 3d support and no video hardware acceleration? the vm is windows 8
<bekks> divBy0: Install the vmware tools in your guest.
<divBy0> i did
<daftykins> sabotender: does it provide a different result...
<bekks> divBy0: Then why do you think it is an Ubuntu issue? :)
<Fuchs> divBy0: what driver on the host?
<divBy0> bekks: guest is the vm and my current os thats running vmware is the host?
<bekks> divBy0: Correct.
<daftykins> sabotender: i'm guessing it's a second display on a laptop, if not give some more detail :)
<divBy0> Fuchs: vmware driver
<bekks> divBy0: vmeare driver on the _host_?
<Fuchs> host, not gues
<bekks> *vmware
<divBy0> bekks: i dont know about host, whatever is default with ubuntu utopic
<divBy0> how do i find the exact driver name
<Fuchs> divBy0: ATI card, by chance?
<divBy0> yes
<Fuchs> if yes: yeah, no chance without fglrx
<mr_boo> hope someone here knows some stuff about grub. the windows 7 partition isn't listed after a boot-repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/9983887/
<Fuchs> so hope that your card is supported by that and install it
<divBy0> Fuchs: ok what is fglrx
<Fuchs> divBy0: proprietary driver for AMD / Ati GPUS
<Fuchs> terrible driver, but unfortunately the only sane way with VMWare and Ati
<Kornos> sabotender:you plug hdmi cable in laptop?
<divBy0> Fuchs & bekks : much thanks
<Kornos> sabotender: or PC?
<sabotender> no this is not a laptop. its an odroid. its only display connector is micro hdmi.
<sabotender> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/461529
<daftykins> sabotender: a what? some kind of ARM toy?
<divBy0> hey so does flgrx replace my current video drivers?
<sabotender> thats my kern.log
<divBy0> or is it just a modification
<dylan> XD
 * sabotender frowns at the use of the word 'toy'
<recharge> hi.. i seem to have this problem with my printer hp laserjet 1018 on ubuntu 14.10  http://askubuntu.com/questions/579006/problem-with-hplip-3-14-10-install    Can anyone help me copy the plugin to the right folder..? i dont know how to do it.. thank you
<daftykins> sabotender: #ubuntu-arm then - that's not supported here
<daftykins> sabotender: frown all you like :)
<sabotender> how insulting. I hope you don't treat everyone who comes in here for help like that.
<Kornos> sabotender: intel X drivers are buggy wrt hdmi.i reported this problem on tjeir mailing list
<recharge> i mean.. where is ~/.hplip  ?
<daftykins> ~/ = /home/username
<daftykins> so it's /home/username/.hplip/
<divBy0> Fuchs: so youre saying fglrx is worse than what i have? i dont really need better video on my windows guest i just use it for small tasks
<Fuchs> divBy0: no, I'd say it's better, but then I am heavily biased against AMD/Ati. Do give it a go, assuming it is supported,
<Fuchs> that should work with  VMWare. Did at my work computer (which unfortunately has AMD/Ati)
<divBy0> Fuchs: how can i backup and restore my current drivers so i dont end up stuck at a garbled screen
<daftykins> you don't (:
<Fuchs> divBy0: shouldn't happen, worst case you can always switch to a virtual terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1), log in and remove the drivers again
<divBy0> Fuchs: thats what i mean, how do i do that and then put the old ones back
<Fuchs> divBy0: by removing the fglrx package with apt-get remove
<TheMissingBit> anyone know how to make a bootable windows usb
<TheMissingBit> from debian/ubuntu
<maestrobones> I have Ubuntu server, and I installed LXDE on it- how do I remove it? Whenever I start it up now I get a gui
<oli_> Hello guys!
<divBy0> Fuchs: ok wait, now im not sure if i have an ati card
<maestrobones> I want it to boot to the command line like it did before I installed lXDE
<crazyhead42> Hey, how can I see the number of pages in a subsection of the manual? Usually this wouldn't seem to helpful, but it's one of the questions in my Linux class.
<divBy0> $ lspci | grep VGA
<divBy0> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<Fuchs> oh, Intel
<TheMissingBit> anyone know of a tool for linux to make a bootable usb for windows?
<daftykins> intel broadwell atom, too
<regnartim> TheMissingBit: I think winusb can do that, or unetbootin.  i forget
<Fuchs> this will make life a bit harder, I don't know how to get acceleration on vmware for these, sorry
<oli_> I fixed my AMD problem with the boot screen.
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: i think unetbootin can be used with some trickery, but it's easier to just get access to a Windows machine
<oli_> I needed to active the graphic acceleration.
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, my only windows machien has 8
<TheMissingBit> wont let me do anything but eufi
<divBy0> Fuchs: ok well thanks for the help, now i know where to start...  i should be looking to do something with the host video drivers and not the guest?
<oli_> thanks ubottu
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: but you're only trying to make a flash drive up, what's the relevance to that?
<maestrobones> any ideas?
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, windows 8 is a horrid os that only lets you make eufi usbs
<Fuchs> divBy0: that's what I know from my work machine, yes. Both the host and guest have to support it
<oli_> How to chage the color?
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: that is 100% rubbish
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, tell ms
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: no i'm telling you, you are wrong
<divBy0> Fuchs: and the guest should as long as its windows 8 with latest vmware tools?
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, I am not.
<Fuchs> divBy0: yes
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, and that is a fact.
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: download universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com - that'll load up windows 7 and 8 onto flash drives bootable as both legacy and EFI, if you have a proper ISO to make it from
<divBy0> Fuchs: k thanks again and cheers
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: no you are wrong, i work in IT and boot windows 7 and 8 as legacy AND EFI all the time.
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, you are wrong.
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, go to a secureboot enabled windows 8 install and use bootsect.exe to make a non eufi bootable usb
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: so i suppose you don't want help if you think you're right? :) i do this regularly, so the facts speak for themselves :)
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, clearly you've never used bootsect.exe
<TheMissingBit> I do this all the time aswell
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: i have, but you don't need to run that manually to create bootable media :)
<daftykins> TheMissingBit: also you're in a Linux channel arguing Windows issues, not very wise.
<daftykins> there is always more than one way to skin the cat you know
<TheMissingBit> daftykins, you're arguing against facts ;)
<tinka> can i configure wired network static in /etc/network/interfaces and have networkmanager only handle wireless. ethernet is intended to be fallback if my mum has trouble and can't even log into ui.
<daftykins> no, i'm telling you it can be done and has been done
<daftykins> so you can either complain about not being able to do something, or you can go try something else
<Taroven> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 (x64), single booting, and the EFI loader doesn't seem to be recognized by the system. Secure boot is off and same results in EFI or CSM mode. Any ideas where to go from here?
<crazyhead42> Hey, how can I see the number of pages in a subsection of the manual? Usually this wouldn't seem to helpful, but it's one of the questions in my Linux class.
<stixman> hi is it ok to install ubuntu on this http://i.imgur.com/6Jf7vLk.jpg
<daftykins> crazyhead42: man man
<stixman> and how
<crazyhead42> I've tried. It doesn't seem to have anything which can help me.
<daftykins> !ops | stixman troll
<divBy0> Fuchs: is there a performance/speed difference between vmware player and workstation
<ubottu> stixman troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<daftykins> stixman: don't waste our time with juvenile trolling
<stixman> daftykins: i meant rather
<stixman> i have an old pentium II with that card in it
 * phunyguy looks up
<stixman> how do i install?
<TheMissingBit> stixman, please learn to troll
<ianorlin> wait install the os on the soundcard?
<stixman> yes
<TheMissingBit> until you learn to troll please /part this channel
<stixman> mine has ram slots for that purpose
<TheMissingBit> at least try.
<phunyguy> TheMissingBit: enough please
<stixman> TheMissingBit: wanna see my "missing" bits
<stixman> i used a knife to cut them off
<phunyguy> stixman: you too.
<TheMissingBit> !ops stixman troll
<ubottu> TheMissingBit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oli_> hey
<TheMissingBit> !ops | stixman troll
<ubottu> stixman troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TheMissingBit> Forgot the pipe
<phunyguy> TheMissingBit: YES HELLO
<stixman> 3==mm==D ~ ~ ~
<oli_> how to get Teamspeak on ubuntu?
<TheMissingBit> phunyguy, I haven't been in here for ages
<TheMissingBit> phunyguy, don't judge me for not knowing the new ops :)
<IdleOne> TheMissingBit: We are here. Stop now.
<TheMissingBit> or old ones
<TheMissingBit> IdleOne, I did stop.
<TheMissingBit> >_>
<divBy0> please forgive the ignorance but what is trolling?
<daftykins> divBy0: not a valid question for this channel
<TheMissingBit> divBy0, pm me if you would like an answer
<Taroven> Hoping for a sidetrack: So I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 (x64), single booting, and the EFI loader doesn't seem to be recognized by the system. Secure boot is off and same results in EFI or CSM mode. Any ideas where to go from here?
<TheMissingBit> Are there any virtualbox images of Ubuntu?
<daftykins> Taroven: what kind of system?
<divBy0>  is there a performance/speed difference between vmware player and workstation?
<TheMissingBit> divBy0, no
<ianorlin> Themissingbit yes you can make them yourself by installing the iso
<TheMissingBit> ianorlin, no premades?
<oli_> Does anyone know how to get Teamspeak on Ubuntu?
<hdon> hi all :) i want to install the latest LTS, 14.04.1 i believe. i'm using debootstrap. which "suite" do i choose?
<Taroven> daftykins: Toshiba C55D, pretty standard laptop.
<ianorlin> I haven't used virtualbox in a while but ususally
<daftykins> Taroven: check the BIOS is the latest, EFI implementations are so buggy it's worth giving that a go
<Taroven> Blech.
<Taroven> Think I'm gonna give it another whack with CSM through and through, I really don't want to reformat again for a bios update :(
<TheMissingBit> oli_, wine is an option
<oli_> TheMissingBit, but i heared you can install it on Ubuntu without wine.
<daftykins> Taroven: what do you mean format? just boot a DOS bootable with a BIOS utility perhaps. Toshiba may even give ISOs, who knows
<TheMissingBit> ol
<TheMissingBit> oli_, http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<TheMissingBit> Download the one relvant to your archetecture
<Taroven> oli_: There's a Linux version of Teamspeak. IMO, switch to Mumble for your voice needs. =P
<oli_> ok thanks
<TheMissingBit> oli_, After downloaded, open a terminal and do this cd Downloads && dpkg -i *.deb
<Taroven> Argh. CSM mode fails to start the pendrive. -.-
<TheMissingBit> oli_, first have you checked the ubuntu software ccenter
<daftykins> now he asks :P
<daftykins> Taroven: how did you make up this drive?
<Taroven> daftykins: Universal USB installer via this comp. Gonna try it once more using a different tool.
<daftykins> what OS?
<daftykins> 'dd' would be great, after hashing the download to confirm it was good
<xhoch3> any maintainers of Qt libs around?
<Taroven> Windows 8.1, sadly.
<Taroven> I'd love to just dd it, but no dual boot on this one.
<daftykins> Taroven: ah, UUI is fine - definitely worth hashing that download though
<Taroven> Already did. :(
<daftykins> update that BIOS then \o/
<Taroven> And unetbootin fails to find the pendrive, of course. -.-
<daftykins> i would not use that
<Taroven> Yeah, it's a last resort tool for me. I prefer UUI or dd whenever possible.
<JokesOnYou77> How can I stope Gnome 3 from turning off the screen immediately after it's locked?
<oshua> Bonsoir
<Cork> i have a remote machine (only access over ssh) and it has bad sectors on the root partition
<daftykins> Cork: ok...
<Cork> touch /forcefsck doesn't seam to mark the bad sectors, any suggestions how to solve this
<daftykins> it's dead, you can't work around it - you need to replace it
<daftykins> bad sectors can spread and get worse
<Cork> uh, i know
<Cork> but i need to mark the sectors as bad
<daftykins> why
<recharge> can anyone please help me with this problem..   http://askubuntu.com/questions/579006/problem-with-hplip-3-14-10-install
<Cork> cause the computer basically hangs every time it touches the sectors
<daftykins> right because you're still trying to use it :)
<crazyhead42> Hey, how can I see the number of pages in a subsection of the manual? I've used "man man", had my dad try to help me, and all the other standard strategies, but have not found the answer, and I need it for my homework.
<daftykins> played with badblocks? i think whatever you're trying to do here is going to be a big waste of time
<daftykins> crazyhead42: try #linux since this isn't a homework channel
<Cork> daftykins: i didn't ask for help on replacing the drive...
<daftykins> yeah, that was your mistake really
<Cork> i asked for how to do a badblocks mark on the root system
<Cork> uh...
<recharge> please help me get my printer to work..!
<crazyhead42> Okay!
<Cork> anyone that's willing to try to help with this?, instead of being a smart ass?
<daftykins> it's a mistake to do anything than replace it that's all, no need to act all offended
<h00k> Cork: the drive itself will re-map around bad blocks as it comes across them
<Cork> h00k: this drive doesn't have smart
<Cork> so i don't think so
<h00k> Cork: I don't think there's a way to manually do that
<plasmasnake> TJ-: turns out it's nautilus that handles the desktop wallpaper
<Cork> h00k: you can with badblocks, but i can't find a way to run it, as this is the root system
<Cork> i've ran it on other systems from init 1, but as i only have ssh... that isn't really an option
<h00k> Cork: I was going to suggest booting a live disk and doing it from there, sounds like you can't
<TJ-> plasmasnake: Ahhh, now you mention it, I seem to recall hacking the code for it many years ago
<Cork> nope
<h00k> Cork: sounds like daftykins had it right, sounds like a good time for a replacement, or livedisk/fsck/badblocks
<daftykins> i tell no lies :(
<Cork> replacement isn't an option in this case
<daftykins> a disk without SMART is a very dubious claim too
<daftykins> does "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" really not report anything on it?
<Cork> daftykins: the drive is an ide drive from ~ 97
<Cork> so no, no smart
<h00k> Especially that old, replacement sounds like the thing you'll want to do. Something like badblocks might kick it to the curb if it's dying already
<daftykins> being PATA doesn't rule out SMART
<daftykins> h00k: +1
<h00k> Cork: I've seen a simple format or diagnostics finally kick dying drives to the curb
<h00k> bootup is especially hard
<poz> anyone ever have a bad magic number in the superblock?
<bekks> poz: What if? :)
<poz> ever fix it on a ntfs?
<bekks> poz: What if?
<bekks> poz: Whats the actual issue behind that?
<poz> hard drive issues
<bekks> poz: Can you form a specific question out of that? :)
<poz> it would not boot. so I went and got a 4tb hard drive to clone to with clonezilla. a line said somthing about bad magic number in the superblock
<bekks> poz: What did it tell you exactly?
<h00k> poz: let windows chkdsk it, maybe use something like HBCD or something
<poz> so I was googleing around and tryed a few things, but nothing that has solved the problem
<poz> windows wont boot up
<poz> ubuntu, becuase it is awesome. has no problem and can partially see the disk
<bekks> poz: What did it tell you about the magic number, exactly?
<bekks> poz: Can you please be more specific, what do you mean by "can partially see the disk"?
<poz> thats all it told me. that it had a bad magic number in the super block. then it went onto cloning. I cancelled it because it was going to take days when it might be a more simple fix
<poz> it goes very slow, and many files do not appear - that is what I mean by partially
<bekks> poz: So the message was: "Something about a magic number."? I do not believe in that.
<poz> well it flashed by very quicky.. I would provide all the info if I had it :(
<poz> I ran this: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2
<poz> and it seems to have made it more stable. In gpart, it does not show a red exclamation mark beside sdb2, but it still has one aside of sdb1, (a small 128 mb partition) but sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 does not work with it
<TJ-> poz: probably the file-system in sdb1 isn't NTFS
<TJ-> poz: Likely it's an EFI FAT16/32 partition
<poz> that is true, it actually does not say what file system it is
<poz> it says unknow for the file system. maybe it is not even formated...
<poz> unknown*
<TJ-> poz: "sudo blkid /dev/sdb1" may help
<poz> TJ, that does nothing
<TJ-> poz: likely no file-system in that partition then
<TJ-> poz: or, a corrupted FS. testdisk might recover it if there is one, or photorec might see wreckage inside it
<euphoria64> Hey guys, I have a question regarding dual boot
<poz> humm, I will try teskdisk
<daftykins> euphoria64: ok, waiting for it
<euphoria64> Actually, it's not really about dual boot but rather driver problems
<daftykins> the plot thickens..
<euphoria64> So I can install ubuntu pretty easily via the usb live media
<euphoria64> But I can't find a way to install the network driver during the installation
<euphoria64> I did find a file online that holds the driver, but I'm not sure whether to put it in a folder in the live media or something else
<euphoria64> Yeah, I remember it was the iwlwifi module
<daftykins> does this system - laptop? have wired networking?
<euphoria64> Mmm... yeah, I can connect the laptop to a router...
<euphoria64> Oh, you're asking me to download the module via wired connection.
<daftykins> so install, do a fill update over wired, then run "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" then reboot
<krux> trying to set up a cronjob.. @reboot /path/to/comand -m simple.conf << does not seem to be working anybody knows if i am doing something wrong ? or missing something ?
<daftykins> might get working wireless after that, depends what the device is
<daftykins> euphoria64: you need to share that with us really ;)
<euphoria64> All right, I'll do it and see what happens. Thanks. :)
<moppy_> Hi. Can I please ask how to identify a motherboard from within Ubuntu?
<moppy_> I need to help someone with a bios upgrade, so I need to know what motherboard it is, and we don't have physical access to the machine.
<euphoria64> moppy_, try "sudo dmidecode -t 2"
<OerHeks> moppy_, lshw shows your hardware
<OerHeks> euphoria64 +1
<Nick_____> Hello, all.
<euphoria64> Hi, Nick______.
<moppy_> euphoria64: OerHeks Thank you both. Tells me it's a gigabyte Z87-D3HP-CF. Thanks.
<Nick_____> I installed the newest Ubuntu on my computer, but after I logon, it freezes.
<daftykins> moppy_: if there's any sign of multiple revisions for that board, don't take any risks :)
<Nick_____> It's a HP Pavilion dv2000, and it previously ran Windows 7 64-bit, so I used the 64-bit installer.
<daftykins> Nick_____: what kind of system?
<daftykins> can you give any details of the spec of the system? is it known stable?
<Nick_____> No problems on Win. 7 before hand.
<daftykins> does a live session lock up?
<Nick_____> ???
<daftykins> leave it idle in 'try' for a bit and see if it dies
<Nick_____> Okay.
<moppy_> daftykins: Thanks. Seems to be 1.x only. Looking at bios now.
<Nick_____> Welp, Imma go eat in the meantime.
<moppy_> there's no way to tell bios version is there? :-)
<regnartim> hey anyone notice that Chrome window resizing is slow/choppy?  any fixes for this, or does it sound like something w/ my graphics setup?
<moppy_> Ah hyes there is. I dumped dmidecode to a file and i see it
<daftykins> regnartim: sounds like graphics yes
<gr33n7007h> moppy_, dmidecode -t bios
<moppy_> gr33n7007h: Ya, i see it, thanks.
<gr33n7007h> ah, ok
<regnartim> daftykins: k thx... damnti nvidia
<daftykins> regnartim: well chrome is no saint either
<daftykins> :P
<moppy_> Thanks for help all. We have the new bios. Its up the onsite guys to flash it now (should be funny, its an .exe file + the image) :-)
<GladiaTeur> installed vsftp and added ftpuser and i gived hem root permission directory to /var/www/html "sudo chown wordpress:wordpress -R /var/www/html" and "sudo usermod -a -G sudo wordpress" but when i am browsing on ftp port 21 i can't create directory
<GladiaTeur> MKD /var/www/html/test
<GladiaTeur> 550 access denied thats what i get
<Nick_____> Okay, after 15 minutes, the OS is still frozen.
<reisio> Nick_____: :)
<Nick_____> Actually, it's a combination of extreme lag and freezes.
<Nick_____> Can anyone help me?
<Nick_____> I've rebooted it a couple of times, tried Ubuntu (through the installer) with the same output.
<doctari> can anyone help with a question about menueditor on edubuntu?
<Nick_____> Is anybody active/on?
<TJ-> Nick_____: Does it do the same in the installer, or only after being installed to the HDD/SSD ?
<GladiaTeur> why can't normal user create directory on /var/www/html
<GladiaTeur> and how to give hem persmission to that
#ubuntu 2015-02-01
<Nick_____> Only after being installed to my HDD
<Nick_____> During the installer, it's perfectly normal.
<TJ-> Nick_____: My first suspect would be a flakey drive causing lots of I/O timeouts
<poz> hello, I am back with more info on my bad magic number in superblock problem
<serial_hacker> I want to search for int "X509_check_host" in a directory of files and print the files in which it was foun. i understand such things are easy in linux?
<serial_hacker> with grep or something?
<poz> testdisk did nothing useful. fsck gave me this: http://pastebin.com/4y3SNWCu
<Nick_____> Uhh, can you translate that into College Student with only amatuer skills language?
<TJ-> serial_hacker: "grep -rni 'X509_check_host' * "
<doctari> I'm trying to setup custom menus for students and can't figure out menueditor
<poz> bekks, you still here?
<TJ-> Nick_____: If the hard drive is failing, it is often the case that the disk controller will try multiple times to perform Input/Output operations which could cause it to lock up. Overheating of the CPU can also cause similar symptoms
<hdon> hi all :) in 14.04, what's the difference between the generic and lowlatency kernels? does lowloatency use a different scheduler?
<serial_hacker> TJ, ty, very nice and easy
<Olxd> HI all people of Ubuntu !
<poz> does anyone here have experence fixing a bad magic number in the super block on a ntfs file system?
<GladiaTeur> how to give a normal user persmission to root directory /var/www/html to create folders
<Nick_____> The computer was working perfectly before all of this, no harddrive speed problems, or anything. And I also have a fan system sitting underneath the computer.
<Nick_____> By the way can you private message me (huge block of text 0.0)
<Nick_____> ?
<zacwalls> Hi so my dvd rom drive wont detect ubuntu disk. Any suggest ions?
<poz> use usb
<TJ-> Nick_____: I'm just leaving so hopefully someone else can step in. There are some laptops that for some reason don't operate the fans correctly with Linux without additional configuration - that may be an avenue to explore for the specific model you have
<Apachez> anyone in here who experienced that their ubuntu machine with amd gpu no longer boots after updating to kernel 3.16.0-30 which came last day ?
<squinty> zacwalls:  high burn speeds can introduce errors.  might want to try reburning at a lower speed (fwiw, I burn at 4X)
<zacwalls> Squinty. I cant cuz i am on android irc. No other pc
<poz> if my hard drive takes about 3 mins to load and is very slow. could that be a software issue or a hardware issue? Could the hardware issue look like a software issue? but really it is a bout to die so I should back up asap?
<poz> by 3 mins to load, I mean 3 mins to mount
<Nick_____> I just installed Ubuntu to a HP Pavilion dv2000, and right after I logon to it, it freezes/extremely lags. No previous hardware problems. Help please?
<Apachez> Nick_____: what does additional drivers tell you?
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Proprietary FGLRX driver in use ? Re-install the driver ( 3rd party software ubuntu has no control over ) .
<koyu_yorum> :)
<Apachez> Bashing-om: there is no builtin amd gpu support in additional drivers for ubuntu so ubuntu will handle this automagically next time?
<reisio> Nick_____: that a nvidia graphics device?
<Nick_____> Sorry, but I have no idea what that means. I am just an amatuer at computers. (#CollegeStudentLife :P)
<koyu_yorum> :)
<Apachez> Nick_____: click on the ubuntu icon in top of unity
<Apachez> unity is the icons to the left
<koyu_yorum> :)
<Apachez> and then type "additional"
<Apachez> then click on the icon who says additional drivers
<GladiaTeur> can someone help me i didn't get help yet
<GladiaTeur> i posted my question two times
<GladiaTeur> my question is > how to give a normal user persmission to root directory /var/www/html to create folders
<Apachez> GladiaTeur: you put the user into the same group as the /var/www/html belongs to
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Generally for FGLRX if you install from the software repo, the package manager will cope with it .
<Apachez> given that you have the proper permissions set
<Nick_____> After logon or before?
<Apachez> Bashing-om: and no additional ppa is needed?
<zacwalls> I have a picture of the error but no idea how to send it
<Bashing-om> Apachez: A PPA is used only in the case of new hardware where there is no driver available OR for some reason the performance of the provided drivers is not acceptable .
<GladiaTeur> Apachez i did sudo chown root:root -R /var/www/html
<Nick_____> Apachez: After logon or before?
<Apachez> GladiaTeur: you are doing it wrong
<Apachez> Bashing-om: sure but there are plenty of ppas out there to fix the gfx driver malfunction situation of ubuntu
<GladiaTeur> Apachez how can do that bro
<Apachez> specially the closed source fuckups made by nvidia and amd
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: why root? the webserver user is www-data
<DingDong> sup
<DingDong> hi huys
<DingDong> anybody online
<DingDong> ???
<k1l_> DingDong: yes, a lot of people.
<apg> aye, brother.
<williamrocker> find
<DingDong> awesome. i have an idea i want to share
<DingDong> ready?
<k1l_> !ot | DingDong
<ubottu> DingDong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ because i added user to browse ftp and my wordpress its on /var/www/html
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: chowning it to root makes the apache cant read it
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Yes, there are PPAs that a clever coder made work with current packages, so now you upgrade system files and now that PPA files are no longer compatible with the system . Out of what the package manager can and does track .
<DingDong> ...
<DingDong> ...
<DingDong> ...
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ my problem its not apache
<williamrocker> hey
<williamrocker> you there?
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ my question is > how to give a normal user persmission to root directory /var/www/html to create folders
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: give it back to www-data and put the user into the www-data group
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ can you follow me the command
<sevencrypt> Hello
<williamrocker> hi
<weebs> hi
<k1l_> !ask | williamrocker
<ubottu> williamrocker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<williamrocker> okay ubottu thx
<Apachez> Bashing-om: in this case it was the amd blobs that was used
<williamrocker> im trying to find a suer
<williamrocker> a user
<williamrocker> he was helping me
<williamrocker> jtrusser
<Apachez> so currently im like this towards amd :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
<williamrocker> something like that
<Nick_____> Apachez: This is the computer: http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01060996
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: you know the chomd command. and then add the user you want to the www-data group
<k1l_> williamrocker: just ask. maybe he is not online anymore
<sevencrypt> Lol didn't see that video
<sevencrypt> Pretty good
<sevencrypt> Lucky me I don't use it
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ like these usermod -a -G www-data wordpress
<williamrocker> k1l_: oh okay. I have a question. How do i save every channel and server in xchat?
<williamrocker> everytime i close the xchat everything disappears
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: yes
<Bashing-om> Apachez: I do understand .. the AMD blob is no longer compatible with the newer upgraded systenm files, so IF one is to contine to use software from AMD, then the driver must be rebuilt to be compatible with the new versions of packages .
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ then what i have to do
<gr33n7007h> williamrocker, #xchat
<williamrocker> k1l_ : can you help me?
<williamrocker> oh okay gr33n7007h
<DingDong> guys i am back
<williamrocker> and what about wifi drivers in ubuntu? im I in the right spot?
<DingDong> k, i was thinking of an application for linux that would solve software compatibility issues for developers by taking their binaries as input and then analyzing those binaries to determine which libraries they use and then generate packages for the various distributions using the information from the analysis. Still thinkin thru it. Need some advise and direction
<williamrocker> I cant install them
<DingDong> need your comments
<Apachez> Bashing-om: is the ubuntu driver I need named FGLRX or does the included stuff have a differnt name?
<k1l_> DingDong: i already told you that #ubuntu-offtopic is the discussion channel
<DingDong> oh! right
<GladiaTeur> ?
<williamrocker> hello?
<williamrocker> gr33n7007h : can you help me?
<Bashing-om> Apachez: the proprietary driver ( either provided by AMD in the repo or direct from AMD) is known as FGLRX .
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: chmod the same command like you did for root just with www-data
<Apachez> Bashing-om: ok tnx!
<Apachez> Nick_____: did the "additional drivers" suggest you anything?
<williamrocker> Im having issues installing wifi card drivers
<williamrocker> can someone help me?
<williamrocker> in ubuntu??
<Bashing-om> Apachez: As far as needing FGLRX, what graphics card is under discussion here ? May times the open source driver performs better .
<JoeStalinator> Hey - Ubuntu vs Fedora on Cloud?
<Bashing-om> may/many*
<Apachez> Bashing-om: I guess aditional drivers should give a proper suggestion then ?
<Apachez> for the amd case that is
<k1l_> JoeStalinator: ##linux or a cloud channel. in here the obvious answer is "ubuntu ftw"
<williamrocker> Thanks for you help guys
<Nick_____> Apachez: After I logon, the computer freezes. I have no time to click on anything.
<williamrocker> Good support
<Apachez> Nick_____: so it will give you a gfx loginprompt?
<kostkon> williamrocker, what's the problem exactly
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ like these usermod -a -G www-data root
<Apachez> but once you put in the password it freezes?
<Nick_____> Apachez: Yes.
<williamrocker> kostkon: im having issues installing wifi drivers
<JoeStalinator> k1I_ what cloud channel do you recommend
<kostkon> williamrocker, what does that mean exactly
<williamrocker> already downloaded and extracted them
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Yes, I do agree that "Additional Drivers" will make good recomendations . ( purge the OEM driver 1st !!)
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: what is the issue? i already said its the right command and you know how to use chmod.
<k1l_> !alis | JoeStalinator
<ubottu> JoeStalinator: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Nick_____> Apachez: I just tried logging into Guest, and the I can move the mouse, but there is no UI.
<williamrocker> kostkon:  it means that i'm having problems installing the wifi drivers in ubuntu
<williamrocker> kostkon: can you help me?
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ still same issue : Create directory operation failed.
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: did your relogin=
<kostkon> williamrocker, click on the ubuntu icon, search for "drivers" and click on it. Then see if you'll get the option to install a driver for your wifi
<GladiaTeur> k1l_ yes i did
<k1l_> GladiaTeur: what user do you use?
<GladiaTeur> wordpress i added it for my self
<williamrocker> nop
<williamrocker> kostkon: in aditional controlers?
<gena> hi
<williamrocker> kostkon:  nothing
<williamrocker> kostkon: you there?
<kostkon> williamrocker, additional drivers. ok what's the output of  lspci | grep -i network
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<williamrocker> Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 wireles network adapter
<williamrocker> kostkon: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 wireles network adapter
<GladiaTeur> k1l groups > wordpress : wordpress sudo www-data
<williamrocker> kostkon: what now?
<williamrocker> kostkon: i tried to downloaded and extracted the drivers that i've downloaded but terminal wont let me install because the directory has space between
<kostkon> williamrocker, you could try this  http://askubuntu.com/a/459166/1651    what's the output of   rfkill list
<Nick_____> Apachez: I managed to hit the ubuntu icon on the left hand side of the screen, but shorty there-after, the computer froze rendering a torn UI (which is still currently torn).
<williamrocker> kostkon: only one has soft blocked
<williamrocker> kostkon: acer-wireless
<gr33n7007h> williamrocker, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: As a thought, what results if you boot to terminal ( not starting X - GUI ) ? is the system then stable ?
<williamrocker> kostkon: still blocked
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> is ubuntu 1505 good
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1505 in tagtool (Ubuntu) "unmet dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505
<mrdeb> hi ubottu
<kostkon> williamrocker, try also without sudo  just  rfkill unblock all   also try pressing the combo FN+F8
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: This is my first time using Linux, so idk what terminal is. Sorry for amatuer-ness :(
<williamrocker> kostkon: nop. still blocked
<squinty> mrdeb:  if you are asking about 15.04 then ask in #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Not a problem ! We were all new at one time. Is this a UEFI system ?
<williamrocker> gr33n7007h nothing happens
<williamrocker> kostkon: nop. still blocked
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: UEFI system? I've no idea what that is. If this will help you, these are the computer specs: http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01060996 .
<kostkon> williamrocker, ok
<gr33n7007h> williamrocker, did you check rfkill list again?
<williamrocker> gr33n7007h yeah off course but still nothing
<Leelah`s_Zombie> I am Lisa Xavier baby! LISA XAVIER YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Leelah`s_Zombie> I am Lisa Xavier baby! LISA XAVIER YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Leelah`s_Zombie> I am Lisa Xavier baby! LISA XAVIER YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Leelah`s_Zombie> I am Lisa Xavier baby! LISA XAVIER YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Leelah`s_Zombie> I am Lisa Xavier baby! LISA XAVIER YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<williamrocker> gr33n7007h still blocked
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Look'n at the specs. How one boots to grub differs with UEFI .
<kostkon> williamrocker, what happens if you click on the network icon and then on Enable Wireless
<williamrocker> kostkon: i click on it but when i go again there nothing happens
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Still look'n ; is this all the memory you have onboard " 1024 MB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) " ??
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: The computer uses BIOS, and in the BIOS, it says "Total Memory: 4096". I put in some memory a couple of months back.
<GladiaTeur> k1l groups > wordpress : wordpress sudo www-data root
<GladiaTeur> but can't connect i get Erreur GnuTLS -15: An unexpected TLS packet was received.
<k1l> GladiaTeur: see the permissions of that folder.
<k1l> GladiaTeur: but i dont know about that error
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Yeah, then should be good .. "Genuine Windows® Vista Home Premium" -> bios system . OK, reboot the system and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold the right shift key -> grub boot menu; press the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen; arrow down to the line starting with linux and arrow across to "quiet splash" replace these terms with the term text. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1. Log in
<exactingpenguin> hey does anyone have any advice on video card issues on a dell laptop with an intel graphics card the i915 driver? Unless I boot with "nomodeset" I get terrible colors on the screen
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: I opened up Terminal, but shortly after it sill froze. I am now going to do what you said, so give me a sec.
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: What we want is to boot to terminal ( and may see error messages if any ) .. so that the GUI is not started .
<GladiaTeur> k1l rwsr-x 5 root root 4096 Jan 31 22:13 html
<k1l> GladiaTeur: what system is that?
<Qbuo> Need help booting ubuntu off usb, worked with my desktop but not with my laptop which has windows. Getting error "
<GladiaTeur> k1l ubuntu 14.0 LTS
<Qbuo> initframfs could not fid live medium
<GladiaTeur> k1l drwxrwsr-x 5 root root 4096 Jan 31 22:13 html
<Robmanx> Why does installing xubuntu change ubuntu's icon theme?
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: Replace "quiet splash" with "text"?
<Robmanx> I hate that
<k1l> GladiaTeur: ok, that looks more like a proper output. but its still "root owner and group" so i told you 5 times now to chmod again back to www-data
<k1l> Robmanx: because the xubuntu desktop uses another one
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Yes just the word "text" with out the quotes .
<Robmanx> Kind of silly that it overrites gnome-desktop
<GladiaTeur> k1l oh sorry bro because i am not good on linux, can you give me the command to chmod it
<k1l> GladiaTeur: the same you used before to make it owned by root. just exchange the root with www-data now
<GladiaTeur> usermod -a -G www-data root like these k1l ?
<Qbuo> Having trouble booting ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop via usb, worked on my desktop w/ fresh hdd, but not my windows laptop. Getting error message "couldnt find live medium device" initramfs something after clicking install
<k1l> GladiaTeur: no, the command is called "chown" and you pasted that already
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: It won't let me type anything in for the password.
<tommy_the_dragon> what does error from descriptor broken pipe mean?
<GladiaTeur> k1l sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/html
<k1l> GladiaTeur: yes
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: ?? ya get to terminal where you see the message of the day and a prompt, yes ? .. at that prompt enter your username and hit the enter key, the system will next require your password. enter the pass word blindly and hit the enter key .
<tommy_the_dragon> I get error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe on startup
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: Ah, I'm sorry I didn't realize you had to do it blind. /facepalm
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: I am in now.
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Process of learning .. no response is a security measure .
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: What do I do next?
<GladiaTeur> k1l i did but i get same error can't create folder
<anna64> well good afternoon
<k1l> GladiaTeur: what folder exactly and what user=?
<k1l> GladiaTeur: and what exact full error? put into pastebin. what program used? what command?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: OK, let;s see if the system stays up .... in that terminal run terminal command -> man ls <- just to see that the system is operating and give ya something to read while we wait .
<hexafraction> Hi, I have multiple Arduinos (identical except for USB descriptor serial number) hooked up to a Ubuntu machine, appearing as /dev/ttyACM###. Is there a way to guarantee that the same serial number always gets the same port name in /dev?
<GladiaTeur> k1l i use filezilla https://dpaste.de/BeWE user is on these groups > wordpress : wordpress sudo
<k1l> GladiaTeur: yes, that user needs to be in the www-data group
<k1l> i told you that already 10 times, too
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: The system has been up and working fine, lasting way longer than the normal logon (which crashes 0.000000000001 seconds after I logon :P)
<Inv1s1ble_> I've got ruby2.0 installed, but "sudo update-alternatives --config ruby" says there are no alternatives for ruby
<Inv1s1ble_> (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS)
<Inv1s1ble_> What's the "correct" way to change those symbolic links to go to ruby2 instead of 1.9?
<k1l> GladiaTeur: please read the answers and remember that exact details matter. you could have solved that after my first answer.
<GladiaTeur> k1l it was on www-data group to but same issue
<k1l> GladiaTeur: i need to leave now. so if you still have issues after you did what i answered you, ask here with exact details so others can help.
<GladiaTeur> k1l it was on www-data group too but same issue**
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: 'q' to "quit" the manual .. ok let's give the system domething to do -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- . see if it stays stable .
<Bashing-om> something*
<LurkAshF1ake> is there an easy way to control the computer of my friend while seeing his screen (he use ubuntu too and is willing) something like team-viewer
<meditans> Hi, I'm experiencing some problems when installing, could someone help me out?
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: "E: The update command takes no arguments" :S
<tonyt> there is a linux version of team-viewer
<LurkAshF1ake> oups ty
<tonyt> np
<meditans> I'm following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/Duo11/Trusty
<meditans> and I'm stuck on the paragraph post-installation
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: One at a time, -> sudo apt-get update . enter password, when that command compl;etes and you are returned to prompt -> then do " sudo apt-get upgrade " .
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: Oops, sorry. :P
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: :) process of learning ( and protocols here on IRC ) .
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: "sudo apt-get update" yielded a lot of "failed to fetch" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" yielded "0 upgraded, 0 xxx, 0 xxx, etc...."
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: UnGood ... Do you have internet connection ? check with terminal command -> ping -c3 ubuntu.com <- .
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: "ping: unknown host ubuntu.com"
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: The good thing is that the system is churning right on a long :) .
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: :P
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Well ! .. no conection ... ya got a wired internet hooked up ?
<williamrocker> can someone help me please?
<williamrocker> I'm having trouble with wifi connection
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: Yes, it's connected to this computer (Windows 8.1 All-In-One), but I will connect it to that computer.
<williamrocker> Anybody?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: No router to use both boxes at the same time ?
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: It's fine I hooked it up already.
<williamrocker> hello?
<williamrocker> Help me?
<williamrocker> Someone
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: What now?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Ping -c3 ubuntu.com .
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: It worked, 123 ms
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Let's give it something to do -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<meditans> williamrocker: be patient, please :). I think they'll get to you after responding to Nick_____
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: It's updating/upgrading/whatever :D
<Nick_____> Sorry if I'm causing anybody to wait D:
<meditans> Nick_____: np :)
<williamrocker> meditans: i understand but I'm here asking the same question for 2h
<meditans> ok, I arrived just 3 minutes ago, didn't know :). I'm not an expert, but would you try asking me?
<meditans> williamrocker: ^
<meditans> williamrocker: your wifi doesn't work, on what machine are you?
<firelegend> Hi all. I am trying to list all the binary files in a directory(and it's subdirs) with the command "find -type f -executable -exec sh -c "file -i '{}' | grep -q 'x-executable; charset=binary'" \; -print" and it works, however as it lists the files something happens and the terminal gets filled with empty data and I can't scroll back
<williamrocker> asus k450jn
<tony3> Quick question.. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 server from a bootable drive.. but I keep failing early on because it can't find my cd drive
<tony3> which... I don't have one.. which is to be expected
<tony3> its been ages since I installed ubuntu-vm on bare metal... any thoughts whats happening?
<tony3> ubuntu-server**
<williamrocker> meditans: asus K450JN
<williamrocker> meditans: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 wireles network adapter
<williamrocker> meditans: that is the wireless adapter
<williamrocker> meditans:  I'm having issues installing it
<squinty> firelegend:  Terminal > Edit > Profile Preferences > Scrolling > Scroll back > increase value
<tony3> Any thoughts on getting past the 'cd rom not found' when installing a a computer.. with no CD rom drive?
<firelegend> By binary files I mean of the type ELF
<Bashing-om> !details | med
<firelegend> basically, it cuts off the previous listed files
<Bashing-om> !details | meditans
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: How we look'n .. the box "cool" and calm and collected ?
<Bashing-om> meditans: While I am caught up - what is the issue you have with installing ubuntu ?
<ubottu> med: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubottu> meditans: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<UnGeek> hello i have a prob with the postfix config
<UnGeek> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<jsheldon> Anyone got suggestions for making pidgin work with google hangouts?   I got an email saying they blocked my connection when I tried.
<williamrocker> can someone help me'
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: OH, ya back ... How we look'n "cool" calm and collected ?
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<77CAAI59I> with postfix
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: I'm not sure if it's finished or not...
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: It be finished when ya get back to a prompt .. must be a lot of updates to do to be this long . System reporting any errors ?
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: From what I saw, no errors (not 100% sure though), and yeah, it's back at prompt.
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<77CAAI59I> with postfix
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: OK, we still in business ... Next as we still chug'n on along ... looks like what we have here is a graphics issue. So, ya still with the oem graphics card installed ? -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<77CAAI59I> i have this error message : temporary lookup failure when i test a send via telnet
<Nick_____> oh god the spam ><
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: I believe so, [NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150]
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: OK, so what driver is loaded .. -> sudo lshw -C display <- look in that output at the configuration line at the bottom .
<hdon> hi all :)
<hdon> i have ubuntu 12.04 and i'm installing on a new partition 14.04 using debootstrap
<hdon> are the default bootloaders compatible between these two systems? how can i use grub to give me the option of which system i want to boot?
<Nick_____> bashing-om: "driver=nouvea  latency=0"
<Nick_____> Hi hdon
<Nick_____> :P
<hdon> nick from #ld?
<hdon> drnick?
<teward> hdon: update-grub from whichever is the one with the /boot sector/partition?
<teward> hdon: the grub update utility can scan all the drives and attempt to ID the partitions and OSes based on its own configuration
<hdon> teward, what will that do to my existing boot configuration?
<teward> s/configuration/algorithms/
<hdon> oh
<hdon> neat
<teward> hdon: shouldn't do anything, other than add the other entries to it
<hdon> the last time i really used grub was in the 90s i don't remember it being able to do that!
<Nick_____> I've no idea what #ld is :P
<teward> hdon: this isn't the 90s - it's the 2010s.
<hdon> Nick_____, ah ok
<hdon> teward, indeed :)
<teward> hdon: grub-update will scan the paritions for OSes and attempt to autoconfigure the bootloader for each of those
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Great, ya running open source driver "nouveau" .. so we still up and chuggin ... now let's see what results when we start that GUI .. looking in terminal for what the system reports -> sudo service lightdm start <- .
<teward> hdon: case in point my update-grub detects all my 14.04 kernels, the 12.04 kernels i haven't removed yet in my 14.04, and the two MSWindows partitions
<teward> (one is the windows mbr, the other is windows itself, but its not smart enough to distinguish that)
<hdon> teward, very cool!
<hdon> teward, i will check this out later on this evening. right now i gotta run. thanks for the help :)
<77CAAI59I> there is nobody to help me
<teward> hdon: 12.04 and 14.04 are also grub by the way
<77CAAI59I> thanks you
<teward> 77CAAI59I: all you did was mass post your question unendingly, ask once, have patience
<teward> 77CAAI59I: temporary lookup failure looks like a DNS problem
<hdon> 77CAAI59I, what kind of "send" ?
<teward> 77CAAI59I: unless you're connecting direct to the IP address, it sounds like it can't resolve what's being provided to it
<teward> also, what hdon asked
<77CAAI59I> i show you my main.cf
<77CAAI59I> if i can because i work with putty
<77CAAI59I> and i am an angry french
<hdon> 77CAAI59I, you can use the "host" and "dig" command to perform nameserver lookup, to see if that is the problem. "host -t a example.com" for instance will tell you if the name resolves. if you get the same error, your DNS provider is failing. host can take a second parameter as an alternate server to use: "host -t a example.com 8.8.8.8" for example will use Google's East Coast US DNS servers
<hdon> 77CAAI59I, if you find that the problem is your DNS provider, and that another provider gives you the IP address you want, then give the IP address to telnet instead of the name it failed to resolve, OR configure your system to use another DNS server to resolve hostnames. see /etc/resolv.conf for that
<Harrowed> 8.8.8.8 is no longer just east coast, but Geo locational
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: BUG: soft lockup - CPU #1 stuck for 22s! [Xorg: 11.-83]
<hdon> 77CAAI59I, if you're using DHCP then your /etc/resolv.conf is probably written by your dhcp client, so be aware that it may be overwritten
<hdon> Harrowed, really? wow
<Harrowed> Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=56 <- from Australia.
<hdon> Harrowed, gee
<hdon> Harrowed, things just keep changing, dont' they?
<hdon> thanks for the info Harrowed :)
<hdon> gotta go now!
<hdon> good luck 77CAAI59I
<77CAAI59I> serenia.ovh has adress .....
<77CAAI59I> with host -t a serenia.ovh
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: UnGood ... OK. let's see what Xorg file has to say ; reboot back to terminal -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastbinit <- and pass the resulting URL back here so we can read that file .
<77CAAI59I> can i share my main.cf with you
<77CAAI59I> maybe i have done an error
<77CAAI59I> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9987217/
<77CAAI59I> it's my main.cf
<77CAAI59I> sorry if the comments are in french because i'm french and there is nobody in french ubunu room
<tony_> Hello all, is it certain that this bug still affects anyone trying to install ubuntu-server via USB?
<tony_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750464
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9987255
<77CAAI59I> i guess that it's impossible to use "mail php function"  on a dedicated ubuntu server without having a smtp server
<77CAAI59I> ?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Reading the news, I be awhile .
<zuzia> anime pl
<exactingpenguin> Hey I'm a complete noon, could someone explain the difference between the i915 classic driver vs the i915 gallium driver for Intel graphics cards?
<exactingpenguin> Noob* I'm on my phone
<daftykins> Nick_____: Bashing-om - don't think that card likes nouveau, gotta try an nvidia proprietary maybe
<daftykins> looks like an nv4e, aka geforce 6100?
<Nick_____> daftykins: Computer specs: http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01060996
<daftykins> Nick_____: i didn't see the story, was this a first attempt at running?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Hummm ... daftykins Hey OK .. we can try ... daftykins I saw no problem, what clued you in ?
<Nick_____> daftykins: and yes, "Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (UMA)"
<daftykins> aaah, a Go - so laptop too
<Nick_____> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> Bashing-om: just saw a few bug reports googling what an 'nv4e' was :D
<daftykins> Nick_____: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Nick_____ see what ya teach me ! I did not "see" that report as something to be concerned about .
<mrdeb> geforce 6100 doesnt work on ubuntu 14.04 bec 1404 is resoruce hog. be careful
<mrdeb> it works on windows 7
<Nick_____> daftykins: it is installing something
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Nick_____ Maybe get the latest kernel installed prior to install the proprietary driver ?
<Nick_____> mrdeb: 0.0 , can you word that so I understand? :P
<bazhang> mrdeb, that is simply not true
<mrdeb> nick, geforce 6x wont run on unity ubuntu 1404
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: What does that mean?
<Nick_____> mrdeb: Why not?
<mrdeb> do u understand
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i'm mostly guessing to be honest, most of the bug reports seem ancient things
<bazhang> mrdeb, its because its an ancient card, thats why
<Nick_____> mrdeb: I understand it doesn't run, but I don't understand why.
<daftykins> there was always something quirky about geforce 6100 go's though
<mrdeb> because unity is bad on graphic resources
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: We wait on the kernel upgrade after the driver is installed, now that you have begun .
<bazhang> mrdeb, please stop that
<mrdeb> it runs on variants without unity
<mrdeb> what
<Nick_____> TL;DR , my graphics card sucks #!@&...
<daftykins> Nick_____: does your version of that machine really only have 1GB RAM? i don't think it'll run unity'd ubuntu too well
<mrdeb> i am just trying to warn him so to not get bad install
<Nick_____> daftykins: I put more ram in it...
<bazhang> mrdeb, stop spreading misinfo
<daftykins> 2GB+ ?
<mrdeb> if u get ubuntu mate, it will work, or xubuntu
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: daftykins Because it is an old card, I had thought was better to be on nouevau driver (??) .
<Nick_____> daftykins: 3 or 4GB
<mrdeb> it is correct info, bec i tried it
<mrdeb> i am very knowledgable on it
<77CAAI59I> anyone for me ? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9987217/
<77CAAI59I> it's for my postfix prob
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm, i'd have thought so too. seems like some quirk in nvidia's history, the key here though is the Go series being laptop ones, despite having a friendly 6000 series name it's likely too different to work well
<Bashing-om> daftykins: OK, and we working with 4 Gigs of ram .
<daftykins> 77CAAI59I: well your paste is in french so that's a brick wall right there, then #ubuntu-server would be more relevant for mail issues
<daftykins> Bashing-om: neat :) we shall see what the nvidia 304 does then
<daftykins> Nick_____: did it install yet?
<77CAAI59I> ok i go on #ubuntu-server but the comments isn't important
<Nick_____> daftykins: 58% 1,110kb / 1,912kb
<iampoz> well I have finally accpeted that my hard drive is not fixable. Anyone know of a good clone program? one that can be run in ubuntu. I have clonezilla going at it right now but it will take 15 days...
<MatthewsFace> dd?
<MatthewsFace> :P
<iampoz> !dd
<iampoz> what is dd?
<MatthewsFace> man dd
<MatthewsFace> its crude
<MatthewsFace> probably take just as long as clonezilla
<MatthewsFace> how big is the HD?
<daftykins> cloning a faulty drive, hmm bit of an odd idea
<daftykins> since you won't be able to read much of the original, presumably
<MatthewsFace> haha thats true
<iampoz> 3 tb, full. it only had 120 mb left
<MatthewsFace> whats wrong with it?
<iampoz> I am hoping to get most of the data off of it
<jordanteeny> hello
<iampoz> I dont know. i have been having a range of errors. The most importent one is that S.M.A.R.T says it is bad
<daftykins> iampoz: so what's wrong? bad sectors?
<jordanteeny> join #rice
<daftykins> iampoz: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit
<squinty> iampoz:  might want to check the drive's manufacturer web site to see if the offer any testing software (ie Seagate Seatools)
<daftykins> jordanteeny: fail, use a /
<iampoz> when I run fsck, it says bad magic number in the super-block
<daftykins> no point using testing tools, smartctl is enough
<daftykins> iampoz: run the above please?
<iampoz> it is on my other computer being cloned sector by sector by clonezilla
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> so why are you here XD
<squinty> daftykins:  you have your opinion. please don't limit others having theirs.  Again you are put on ignore...
<iampoz> I was on here before looking for help about it. No luck, you wernt there!
<daftykins> squinty: that's a shame, because i'm first hand familiar with seagate tools and they're useless in this situation
<daftykins> oh well, have to allow some their flawed opinions i guess
<iampoz> it is a seagate... but yeah, I thought they would be useless
<Nick_____> Where did squinty come from?
<Nick_____> 0.o
<squinty> Nick_____:  been here for years
<daftykins> he lurks like most of us volunteers
<daftykins> only he has major issues with me 'cause i tell it like it is and try not to waste peoples time :(
<daftykins> anyway, back to support
<Nick_____> squinty: Have you been here for years putting down others?
<daftykins> Nick_____: now now, no need for that
<Nick_____> squinty: I don't want to cause a fight, but that was a jerk move...
<squinty> Nick_____:  back off   you are a newbie and are not familiar with this channels participants
<Nick_____> squinty: :|
<iampoz> anyways, I want to cancel the clonezilla and try setting it up to clone on this laptop. The problem is that I only have one esata port. I have a hard driver enclosure, but it requires a driver, so that is why I need to run it in ubuntu
<Nick_____> squinty: That's true, but that doesn't mean you are right.
<squinty> Nick_____: whatever now drop it please
<Nick_____> daftykins: Anyways, it looks like it's almost done
<daftykins> yay
<daftykins> slow tubes i take it?
<iampoz> i dont think clonezilla will pick up the hard drive enclusure, that is the only way I think I can get two internal drive on this computer
<daftykins> iampoz: it can be run as a debian bootable liveCD too, no reason to keep a disk in for an OS - if that's what you've tried
<daftykins> as in from flash drive or CD
<iampoz> not sure what you mean there
<iampoz> I have the hard drives in my desktop right now, it is running clonezilla by usb
<daftykins> well i'm assuming you're running clonezilla as an installed application on a hard disk with an OS
<daftykins> oh right
<iampoz> can I do that?
<daftykins> why do you want to use the laptop 0o
<iampoz> I want ot use the laptop so I can game on my desktop
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> no just be patient
<iampoz> 15 days!
<daftykins> wat
<daftykins> well that doesn't sound especialy effective
<iampoz> i had to force it to do sector by sector
<iampoz> its going at 40 mb/min and it is 3 tb
<daftykins> would be very interesting to know how bad the SMART data of this disk looks
<Nick_____> daftykins: it is finished
<Nick_____> daftykins: Waiting for directions...
<daftykins> reboot
<iampoz> okay, well I guess I can quick the clonezilla, since a few extra hour delay is not going to hurt anything. I will be back here in about 20 mins, on my desktop
<poz> okay, I am back. what was the command to use to see how bad the smart is?
<daftykins> smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit
<daftykins> after having pastebinit installed
<daftykins> and smartmontools
<poz> should it be mounted?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> but it doesn't matter
<jbald_> does anyone work with cgal library?
<john_doe_jr1> When you say that a volume has a sda for a volume name—what does that mean exactly?
<daftykins> poz: i assume you know i mean to replace /dev/sdX with the actual device letter, of course
<poz> yrs
<poz> yes
<Nick_____> daftykins: I rebooted the computer, it got to a terminal screen, flashed a NVIDIA logo, then quickly went to the login screen WTF? lol (Will update in a sec)
<Bashing-om> john_doe_jr1: The 1st -a- (S)erial (D)evice the system recognizes .
<poz> I am having trouble getting ubuntu to see the drive though...
<teward> john_doe_jr1: hate to point you elsewhere but i found this to be fairly complete a description (although Bashing-om summarized): http://superuser.com/questions/558156/what-does-dev-sda-for-linux-mean
<Nick_____> daftykins: It seems to be working, is there any thing I should check before I leave?
<poz> just needed a reboot. It sees it now
<daftykins> Nick_____: hmmm nah just give it a go and see how you get on, if it runs slowly consider reinstalling with xubuntu - it'll be much better suited to that old hardware
<Nick_____> daftykins: And is there any way to speed up the start-up (and other loading screen) times?
<daftykins> no idea, can't tell how fast it's booting for you ;)
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Welcome to our world ! .. need to get ya up on the latest kernel -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- .
<solaris> Can anyone recommend a good 13 - 15" skinny/lightweight laptop (SSD and 8+ GB of RAM option-able) that is good for Ubuntu?
<solaris> I'd like to keep it below 800 if possible
<poz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9987781/
<solaris> Right now I'm running on a 17" behemoth w/ 16GB of RAM and two HDDs and it's just too heavy to carry around
<daftykins> solaris: Dell XPS 13 maybe
<daftykins> poz: hmm, nope that's failing. that disk is claiming it is 600PB in size, which would be very nice but is sadly dreaming. that thing is toast
<daftykins> poz: though you'd need to confirm with a mix of SATA ports, SATA cables, etc etc
<solaris> doesn't meet the loot specs
<poz> okay, I will try another hard drive bay
<poz> brb
<cihan> hi all! I am having some problems with the Dell XPS 8700 desktop -- I have just installed Ubuntu but no sound unfortunately. And, when I check from alsa, I only see HDMI sound.
<cihan> Any idea?
<daftykins> solaris: oh well
<solaris> nice looking laptop :)
<solaris> just trying to keep the loot spend limited
<solaris> any chance one can do a standalone installation of Ubuntu on a Chromebook?
<solaris> I see there is a side by side option but I do not like Google and I do not want anything Google running on my machines
<daftykins> buying a device you expect to modify to run a full OS is a really bad move
<danothemano> hi, im in the ubuntu installer right now. i would like to dual boot win7 w ubuntu.
<matty> newbie here, trying to dual boot Ubuntu on a Lenovo that has a SSD, I did this on my old laptop that had an HDD and the liveUSB did all the work. Will I have the same luck on a SSD?
<danothemano> win7 is on sda and the hd is full. i just installed another hd and its sdb
<solaris> daftykins: why?
<danothemano> i want to install ubuntu on sdb but it looks like i have to go into the advanced options to do so
<daftykins> solaris: see tonnes of users in here all the time with issues with those things 'cause they're just hacks at the end of the day.
<danothemano> if i install it on sdb will it still include the win7 in the grub?
<solaris> the chromebooks?
<solaris> is it a firmware/hardware issue?
<daftykins> danothemano: depends if you booted in the same mode as your win7 install was installed in, it should be offering to install alongside.
<daftykins> solaris: i just wouldn't buy something i intend to hack to try and get running the way i want, that's all
<daftykins> here be dragons, etc :)
<daftykins> buy something that is meant to run properly from the start
<solaris> ahhh
<solaris> Heheh
<solaris> I've rn so many versions of Ubuntu and Linux on this box any it's more or less been problem free
<solaris> But the Chromebook I'm looking at doesn't have a normal EFI or BIOS -- it has some weird thing I've never heard of
<daftykins> but... isn't a chromebook
<solaris> Probably good note not to deal with it
<danothemano> daftykins: it gives me the option to install alongside. but not the option to install it on sdb
<Gill> Hey guys. I have a question. I have a server with 2 network interfaces. 1 LAN and 1 WAN. The WAN interface won’t respond to any traffic though. Not even a ping. But with ngrep I can see the packets hitting it. I think it may be something wrong with my routing? Anyone have any ideas? Thanks in advance!
<daftykins> danothemano: just go manually to 'something else' then partition yourself, it'll offer to put GRUB on /dev/sda so should be fine still, as long as you booted in legacy mode (not EFI)
<daftykins> Gill: what's it running?
<PeQuEnO_TuX> i never had use ubuntu before just start right now and its the best one for my old powermac g5
<Gill> daftykins: Ubuntu server 14.04
<danothemano> legacy mode. is that in the bios?
<PeQuEnO_TuX> i try freebsd openbsd debian all i got problem
<daftykins> Gill: any firewall rules present?
<matty>  trying to dual boot Ubuntu on a Lenovo that has a SSD, I did this on my old laptop that had an HDD and the liveUSB did all the work. Will I have the same luck on a SSD?
<Gill> daftykins: I cleared all my iptables when i saw the issue
<daftykins> bah, PPC stuff should be in a museum (:
<Gill> so no firewall
<PeQuEnO_TuX> the only problem its i install ubuntu 12 now i start upgrad lets see what happen when finish it
<Gill> eth0 (LAN) works perfectly
<Gill> eth1 (WAN) doesnt respond
<Foxhoundz> My LAN card is not being detected
<Foxhoundz> I have a killer E2200 LAN NIC
<Foxhoundz> any help?
<daftykins> ah the killer NICs, mmm
<Foxhoundz> This is an MSI GT70 2PC Dominator gaming laptop
<ianorlin> wait why do people buy killer nics?
<Nick_____> daftykins: My computer boots up terminal, then goes to the logon screen
<Nick_____> daftykins: help pls?
<daftykins> Nick_____: no please address the channel, i am busy right now
<Nick_____> My computer boots up terminal, then goes to the logon screen. Can anyone help me?
<Nick_____> My computer boots up terminal, then goes to the logon screen. Can anyone help me?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: let's mke sure "you" are authorized to gain access to the GUI -> ls -al .Xauthority , ls -al .ICEauthority <- .
<daftykins> don't repeat yourself so frequently
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: which ubuntu version?
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008332 is a guide for getting killer nics working but you need some other way to connect
<login_> oi
<Foxhoundz> daftykins: 14.04
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: similar to mine "-rw------- 1 sysop sysop 209 Aug  1  2014 .Xauthority" where I am "sysop" .
<A559Z7GG24> Good evening
<A559Z7GG24> I was wondering if anyone could help me
<Nick_____> bashing-om: Yes, it gives me that
<A559Z7GG24> When I move windows around on Ubuntu it seems sluggish
<A559Z7GG24> Is there a way to improve the performance?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: -> ls -al /home , ls -al /home/Nick <- where "Nick" is the username on your system . all as "YOU" ?
<tomreyn> A559Z7GG24: how do you mean "windows around on ubuntu"? are you running windows in a VM (s.g. virtualbox) under ubuntu?
<tomreyn> *e.g.
<A559Z7GG24> No sorry. I mean things such as firefox
<tomreyn> A559Z7GG24: oh wait i didnt read properly, sorry.
<zacwalls> Hi my DVD ROM won't read the Ubuntu disk I am trying to boot from. I have a picture of the error message on my PC when it tries to boot into Debian. I have older firmware so.....
<Nick_____> bashing-om:
<tomreyn> A559Z7GG24: so, this sounds like your graphics dirver is not loaded properly. or is not installed. or that there is none.
<Nick_____> bashing-om: it says "nick" instead of "you"
<Nick_____> bashing-om: But, I'm logged in as "nick"
<Bashing-om> A559Z7GG24: How much ram is onboard ? and what Desktop are you running ?
<tomreyn> A559Z7GG24: what's your graphics hardware and ubuntu version?
<daftykins> zacwalls: older firmware on what?
<zacwalls> daftykins, my pc
<zacwalls> Nvm thar
<zacwalls> That
<daftykins> there are lots of devices in a given computer that each contain firmware :)
<zacwalls> I'm on android currently for irc so no other pc
<daftykins> zacwalls: so, make up a flash drive instead?
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: OK. You have authority ... so did the graphics driver load ? -> sudo lshe -C display -> look in the config line .
<zacwalls> Beside the error prone
<Bashing-om> sudo lshw*
<A559Z7GG24> Acer Aspire AM5641-B5560A Desktop PC.
<A559Z7GG24> 4 gigs of RAM (DDR2)
<zacwalls> daftykins; no other pc
<zacwalls> If you have a phone I will send you the pic
<Nick_____> daftykins: config: driver=nvidia latency=0
<zacwalls> daftykins; please help. I got nothing
<A559Z7GG24> version 14.04
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: config: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Beats me now, Out of ideas .
<daftykins> zacwalls: if your OS can't read the disc, it either burnt wrong or your drive is faulty. consider hashing the downloaded ISO
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: You or daftykins made me change "soft shape" or something like that to "text". Could that be it?
<A559Z7GG24> description: VGA compatible controller
<A559Z7GG24>        product: GF119 [GeForce GT 520]
<A559Z7GG24>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<A559Z7GG24>        physical id: 0
<A559Z7GG24>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<A559Z7GG24>        version: a1
<A559Z7GG24>        width: 64 bits
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: Was to change 'quiet splash" and no, that edit will not persist past a reboot .
<danothemano> just to confirm, i install the bootloader on the device that contains windows 7?
<danothemano> daftykins?
<A559Z7GG24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9988173/
<A559Z7GG24> The result from: sudo lshw -c display
<Nick_____> Bashing-om: Also, at start-up I get the following errors:
<tomreyn> A559Z7GG24: you're using the open source driver - the proprietary one is likely to provide better performance, but it can also be more cumbersome to use. and then it's proprietary.
<A559Z7GG24> Ok, I will switch the driver. Thank you for your help
<tomreyn> A559Z7GG24: sluggish window movement on the desktop rather suggests that your desktop may be using complex compositing, draining your performance
<Bashing-om> Nick_____: A thought, what returns -> ubuntu-drivers list <- in terminal ?
<seekbyte> Hola a todos
<cfhowlett> !es | seekbyte
<ubottu> seekbyte: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<seekbyte> Gracias por avisarme
<Techspectre> How can you temporarily stop a daemon until restart?
<h00k> Techspectre: sudo service <servicename> stop
<h00k> Techspectre: like that
<Techspectre> h00k thank you!
<h00k> Techspectre: you can tab-complete the name if you're not sure what it is
<mimarcu> hello all
<Techspectre> h00k, I know that but yours is easy enough. How did you know I didn't tab complete?
<h00k> Techspectre: I didn't
<h00k> Techspectre: oh, I meant the service name, not my nickname ;)
<mimarcu> i just wanted to say thanks to a community member who helped me fix my IDS yesterday i dont remember his name but thank you ^_^
<bazhang> Techspectre, bash has tab complete
<Techspectre> LOL
<Techspectre> Ooooh
<Techspectre> I was like how did he know THAT?
<daftykins> that h00k is a mindreader
<ovrflw0x> how to turn off grub's gfxmode and have simple grub?
<Nick_____> How do I get Ubuntu drivers for a computer that originally ran Vista? lol
<cfhowlett> Nick_____, lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware
<jsheldon> If anyone is wondering, turning on the google account's two-factor authentication and then following the automated wizard for making an app password fixed the pidgin connect problems :D
<Nick_____> cfhowlett: And if I don't want to trade OS's?
<betsyliz> I just installed ubuntu alongside windows 7 on an ASUS U4A7 laptop. The bootloader isn't showing up, and it's just going straight into Windows. What do?
<teward> Nick_____: by default, Lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware, but Ubuntu will try and determine your hardware and determine if you need additional drivers or not.
<Nick_____> I have no wifi adapter driver as of now :/
<BlueXombie> betsyliz did you intall windows after linux
<Nick_____> Going off of hard-wiring...
<teward> Nick_____: as well, Ubuntu and Lubuntu are the same core, but different desktop environments.  Do you know what your wifi adapter is?
<teward> Nick_____: also, in ubuntu, check the 'additional drivers' tool (type it into the dash and open it)
<betsyliz> BlueXombie, negative. Windows 7 was on the laptop from the beginning.
<BlueXombie> look for legacy efi in the bios and change that. if that doesnt work maybe someone else has an idea
<BlueXombie> sorry
<divBy0> hey, any recommendations for the most secure way to protect a live usb stick? grub passwords, or something else? grub password documentation declares anyone with physical access can still mess with it. any other options?
<CLAY-> Cryptonic.
<divBy0> CLAY-: was that a response to me? do you mean crypton?
<CLAY-> no,i don't
<daftykins> put it in a safe and don't tell anyone you own a safe?
<daftykins> seriously though, what are you trying to achieve?
<divBy0> learning
<djkalypso> anyone know how to get the messeging app kik on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> divBy0, get a string.  put usb on said string.  wear string around neck.  Let no one else touch your string.
<daftykins> djkalypso: apparently someone said it's in pidgin
<djkalypso> ok thanks
<ryan_46> In frenode help it says "Syntax: SETPASS <account> <key> <newpass>" for changing passwd. What is <key> in that formula?
<divBy0> cfhowlett: thanks for the innovative suggestion but in the real world sometimes securing information with a string tied around your neck isnt as effective as you might hope
<divBy0> ?
<daftykins> ryan_46: go and ask in #freenode that is not an OS support question
<jsheldon> djkalypso, i think you'd have to run an android emulator to run kik.   That's beyond me though :(
<ryan_46> daftykins I have tried to ask frenode
<daftykins> ryan_46: doesn't make it an ubuntu problem
<djkalypso> i was also thinking that but have no experience with emulators
<djkalypso> right now i'm trying pidgin
<77CAAI59I> help me
<77CAAI59I> service apache2 reload
<77CAAI59I>  * Reloading web server apache2                 *
<77CAAI59I>  * The apache2 configtest failed. Not doing anything.
<77CAAI59I> Output of config test was:
<77CAAI59I> AH00526: Syntax error on line 8 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/roundcube.conf:
<77CAAI59I> AllowOverride not allowed here
<daftykins> yeah, don't paste in here
<daftykins> you put the AllowOverride option in the wrong place
<teward> 77CAAI59I: well, your error is your syntax is wrong, if that config option is not in the right place that's the problem
<teward> 77CAAI59I: you may want to peruse the Apache documentation for that configuration option to see where it's acceptable
<divBy0> how much pasting in a window is considered inappropriate?
<daftykins> when it can be expressed via http://paste.ubuntu.com - more than a single line is inappropriate
<77CAAI59I> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9988782/
<daftykins> ugh there's no point pastebin'ing it after we've all seen it
<daftykins> 77CAAI59I: pastebin the conf :P
<divBy0> how is paste.ubuntu.com different than pastebin.com
<77CAAI59I> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9988793/
<cfhowlett> divBy0, same function, different server
<77CAAI59I> it's my config
<daftykins> divBy0: i think you're getting a little bit stuck on the trees instead of seeing the whole wood :)
<cfhowlett> divBy0, pastebin is configurable.  you can choose your paste server.   open terminal:  man pastebinit
 * divBy0 has no problem seeing the whole wood
 * divBy0 is constantly blinded by the whole wood
<daftykins> oy vey
<77CAAI59I> help
<77CAAI59I> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9988793/
<daftykins> yeah, line 8 is the problem. go see apache documentation as per teward's advice
<77CAAI59I> when i delete this line i have the same error
<77CAAI59I> it's ok
<daftykins> deleting it is not reading documentation
<77CAAI59I> i had two file
<77CAAI59I> it's my fault
<77CAAI59I> i'm tired
<cfhowlett> 77CAAI59I, see the apache documentation.  this is NOT the apache support channel.
<divBy0> daftykins: do you know anything about running acid with snort on an apache server? or anyone else for that matter? snort and apache are running fine but when i try to access the acid pages i get Fatal error: Call-time pass-by-reference has been removed in /var/www/html/acid/acid_action.inc on line 443
<daftykins> at a guess you want to look at line 443 :P
<divBy0> yes i did, it makes no sense, one sec i'll paste it
<daftykins> bed for me o/
<divBy0> 2 mins?
<daftykins> no
<labcoatnomad> anyone every play with an intel edison before?
<labcoatnomad> ever*
<divBy0> line 443
<divBy0>                                &$action_ctx);
<divBy0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9988934/plain/
<divBy0> http://pastebin.com/BDMeXekr
<alvin1> has anyone tried customising their bash shell prompt?
<Foxhoundz> alvin1: I have
<Foxhoundz> I put git/svn status info on my prompts
<ax562> are there any linux gurus in here?
<77CAAI59I> roundcube isn't accessible via /home/roundcube/www
<77CAAI59I> how do i do for change directory
<teward> 77CAAI59I: by not crossposting
<77CAAI59I> to move roundcube directory in /var/www
<teward> ax562: ask your actual question
<teward> !crosspost | 77CAAI59I
<ubottu> 77CAAI59I: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<teward> 77CAAI59I: this also is not the Apache support channel.
<dave_dave> i am running ubuntu 14.04 on a server and am wondering how many hard drives it will recognise
<ax562> I'm trying to install packages so I can build from source.  But at the end of the install I'm getting this error "Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<ax562> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<ax562> "
<77CAAI59I> vous ne m'êtes d'aucune utilité, c'est navrant
<teward> ax562: that's not unusual.
<ax562> well how can I fix that?
<teward> ax562: but `apt-get install` is not how you get the source tarballs.
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/hbvH3J8i
<jsheldon> pretty much everything you install should be processing some triggers :)
<ax562> I know teward
<ax562> that is not my question
<jsheldon> that's expected.
<teward> ax562: there's nothing broken there - nothing to fix
<ax562> why is that?
<teward> ax562: what do you expect to happen?  what are you executing to 'install'?
<ax562> that has never happened before
<ax562> bison build-essential curl flex git gnupg gperf libesd0-dev liblz4-tool libncurses5-dev libsdl1.2-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev libxml2 libxml2-utils lzop openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre pngcrush schedtool squashfs-tools xsltproc zip zlib1g-dev
<ax562> that is what I'm trying to install
<ax562> from my understanding everything installed correctly
<ax562> but I get that "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<ax562> error
<teward> "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" is not an error
<teward> ldconfig creates the necessary links and cache to the most recent shared libraries found in the directories specified on the command line, in the file /etc/ld.so.conf, and in the trusted directories (/lib and /usr/lib). The cache is used by the run-time linker, ld.so or ld-linux.so.  (source==google)
<jsheldon> those aren't error messages.  everything has installed corectly :)
<teward> ax562: that's not an error message - that's an indicator all is good
<jsheldon> it's just, as ubuntu often does, telling you what's going on behind the scenes when it installs.
<teward> yup
<ax562> ok but I have never seen that before
<teward> ax562: it doesn't mean its an error
<ax562> at least maybe haven't noticed
<teward> whenever you install libraries and dev headers and such yo utend to get ldconfig calls being processed
<betsyliz> I tried reinstalling grub and i still can't get my boot menu on this ASUS U47A laptop. I'm seeing some solutions online that includes formatting my entire HD to remedy the situation on a thread with someone who had the same issue with ubuntu 12
<teward> ax562: it's not an error, there's nothing wrong.  totally 100% expected, and as long as it's not saying it errored, you're golden.
<betsyliz> but this isn't my computer and i can't format the windows
<ax562> ok well my problem is when trying to build source I keep getting kicked with error
<betsyliz> can anyone help?
<teward> ax562: is it an `ldconfig` error?
<teward> ax562: if not, then that's a different problem
<ax562> no it states busy box error
<teward> ax562: pastebin the error
<ax562> which I had installed and I reinstalled
<teward> (busybox error is different)
<ax562> well I'm not even sure it is a busy box error.
<ax562> I kicks me out stating something about busy box
<ax562> give me a sec
<ax562> I'm running brunch again
<ax562> the funny part is it once magically worked for about 15 minutes and then kicked a whole different error
<ax562> which was super weird
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/gXRPBYNN
<ax562> ^teward
<ax562> that is the same error I keep getting
<ax562> I'm not even sure what if anything that means
<teward> ax562: it doesn't say make exited with a failure code does it?  Or that it failed?
<teward> ax562: i see 'warning:' items which don't typically indicate a failure to build
<ax562> make[1]: Leaving directory `/media/linuxpart/cm12/external/busybox'
<ax562> then it stops
<ax562> that is the final line before it returns to terminal
<daftykins> heh, i spy cyanogenmod
<Tej> i cant dowload any file ?
<ryu13212> hi
<clayk> hello
<ryu13212> hello
<xubuntu> how to setup games in wine
<ryu13212> idk
<iMn00b> hey
<clayk> helllo
<Guest80658> or steam
<ryu13212> heyyy
<Guest80658> hello
<Tej> hi
<clayk> Question to see if this is me or a possible bug with useradd
<Guest75232> Can anyone help a Debian user with a figuring out what video driver to use?
<ryu13212> Steam is already has own client for linux
<OerHeks> !wine | xubuntu see the wineHQ database
<ubottu> xubuntu see the wineHQ database: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Guest75232
<ubottu> Guest75232: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest80658> so can we play games on steam
<hypermist> Anyone here played Dying Light on Ubuntu yet ?
<clayk> If i try and do a useradd -D -s /bin/bash -- the shell from useradd -D does not update...
<ryu13212> go to friends
<hypermist> I cannot get my wine to boot my Dying Light
<ax562> any ideas teward?
<ryu13212> Steam is already has own client for linux
<ryu13212> Steam play
<Guest80658> dying of light i had played
<hypermist> my wine, doesn't want to boot it
<OerHeks> hypermist, join #winehq for applicationhelp
<hypermist> ty
<Guest80658> whether we had to install a game on steam or simply setup file click
<OerHeks> steam is available, Guest80658 ẁith 30+ free games
<Tej> helloooo
<pantato> So, I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my ASUS U47A alongside Windows 7. The boot loader screen doesn't show up and it just goes straight into Windows 7. I tried chrooting into the linux from the live drive and reinstalling grub, still no luck.
<ax562> does anyone know if I do not have swap space will that interfere with source building?
<Tej> any boby help me pls
<ax562> I chose to not create because I have 16GB of ram
<OerHeks> Tej, with what?
<Tej> i cant dowload any file
<Tej> i am new here
<Guest80658> how to dual boot linux
<OerHeks> Tej, you are typing here so there is an internet connection
<OerHeks> Tej, what are you trying to download, details please
<Tej> wifi connection
<Tej> i can connect my reliance dongle
<Tej> any file seeting
<Tej> drivers etc
<ax562> brb gonna make swap space
<Guest80658> dual boot can slow the pc
<Guest80658> ??
<consolidated> dual boot will not slow the pc. it may rob you of some disk free space but...
<Guest80658> ..
<Guest80658> but...
<Tej> any body can help me
<Tej> ?
<consolidated> Tej: what are you trying to download?
<Tej> some file from dell
<Guest80658> compare to xubuntu and lubuntu which is best
<Tej> . exe file
<Guest80658> for laptop
<consolidated> are you trying to run dell's download manager?
<consolidated> Tej: and you're running linux now?
<Guest80658> with 4 gb ram
<consolidated> Tej: because that .exe file is going to be for windows
<Tej> yes i running linux
<consolidated> Guest80658: you choose...
<Tej> 4gb
<Tej> so what i have to do
<Guest80658> which oone
<consolidated> Tej: well there you go...
<Guest80658> i cant judge whether it get bugs after installation
<consolidated> Tej: that exe is probably a self extracting program for windows so it's not going to run under linux. even if you managed to get it to run it's probably a windows driver, which also is not going to work with linux.
<Guest80658> i am on using virtualmachine to check whether games can install on xubuntu or not
<Guest80658> but it seems to be cant install steam on virtual machine
<consolidated> Tej: what are you trying to get a driver for?
<Tej> so know what i can do ?
<Tej> for internet dongle
<Tej> ?
<OerHeks> Tej, what does that exe file do? upgrade bios ?
<Guest80658> is it easy to play games on xubuntu or not ..?
<OerHeks> oh
<Guest80658> which is best consolidated
<consolidated> Guest80658: i don't know i game under windows...
<Guest80658> either xbuntu or lubuntu for playing games
<Guest80658> ohh
<Tej> how i can run my reliance 3 internet dongle
<consolidated> Tej: what "internet dongle"? you mean like a wifi usb
<Guest80658> but with these two which is best
<Tej> yes wifi dongle
<Tej> i m from india
<consolidated> Guest80658: I don't know. I run xubuntu because i like it... but i don't know enough about lubuntu to compare/contrast/talk bad about either
<Guest80658> ok thanx
<Guest80658> i will install xubuntu no
<Guest80658> now
<Guest80658> c u mae
<Guest80658> mate
<consolidated> Tej: that's a 3G wireless dongle? i had to google it
<iMn00b> Tej, did you try wvdial ?
<iMn00b> is your modem detected ?
<iMn00b> see in lsusb
<consolidated> Tej: http://askubuntu.com/questions/390290/reliance-netconnect-in-ubuntu  perhaps? just googling myself
<Tej> yes 3G dongle
<Tej> yes my modem detected
<Tej> i am totally for this system
<Guest5359> Hola ?
<xtpeeps> ！
<agent_white> Evenin folks
<Kat_k> Hello there. Can anyone help me? I have onyl recently installed Ubuntu, 2 or 3 days ago. I haven't used anything that would require sound all day, but just noticed when trying to watch a video that sound is no longer working. I uninstalled the changes I have made during the day which were installing Skype and Flash plug in. I have restarted and checked all sound settings, (a-ok) but I can't figure out what is wrong and it still won't w
<ryu13212> ok?
<Kat_k> recent updates in software manager in history but software manager crashes everytime i click updates.
<ryu13212> open up consile
<ryu13212> console
<ryu13212> tipe "sudo apt-get update
<ryu13212> then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ryu13212> hmmmm software center was unstable lol
<Kat_k> thank you. this is what happened when i did that Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Betsy_> BlueXombie, i just see an option to disable uefi. I needed to disable that to get the "install alongside windows 7" during the initial installation
<Betsy_> Kat_k, is ubuntu software suite doing something?
<hdon> teward, hi :) i don't have a grub-update command on either my host system or the chroot system
<macnscap> Kat_k: where is the video from and what video player
<ryu13212> sudo does that
<hdon> oh maybe it's update-grub
<tony2> Hey all, looking for (what could be easy) help. Trying to install ubuntu-server from a USB HDD, but early in the installation process I get a "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.  This probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive.  If so can you insert it and try again? (this PC has no CD drive...)
<Kat_k> is the suite the software center? if so, no its not doing anything, and video is from youtube, however sound testing at all does not work
<ryu13212> Kat_k: use sudo instead
<Guest5359> hello friends where can i find a room in spanish language ?
<macnscap> Kat_k: You need to kill the update  process or just restart and run apt-get in terminal.
<BlueXombie> did you try turning it back on since you installed? normally disabling it is the option you want when having booting trouble.  so if that doesnt help i'm sorry. idk
<ryu13212> yeah.
<tony2> @Guest5359 .. you can go to #ubuntu-es
<Tej> what is ther driver for dongle
<Tej> ?
<Guest5359> Thanks Tony !!
<BlueXombie> Betsy_: did you try turning it back on since you installed? normally disabling it is the option you want when having booting trouble.  so if that doesnt help i'm sorry. idk
<Kat_k> im not sure what you mean to just use sudo, im sorry, i am new to this
<Betsy_> yeah, I did
<macnscap> Kat_k: What video player and also was it working before
<BlueXombie> sudo is super user do.. it allows you to excute a command as admin in a terminal without loggin completely into an admin account
<hdon> Kat_k, sudo will run the command line that follows with root privileges, assuming it allows you
<ryu13212> kat_k: sudo can use that need superuser (AKA root) command.In default, user can use sudo
<ryu13212> Thx hdon
<Kat_k> no sound output works, but what i was trying to use was youtube and it worked last night which...was really til like 5 in the morning for me
<hdon> dont' forget about BlueXombie, ryu13212 :P
<ryu13212> hdon: :P
<Kat_k> haha is that why terminal is always asking me if i am root?
<ryu13212> idk that Kat_k
<ryu13212> you're root?
<Kat_k> lol. when i type things in it it says "are you root?" or something like that alot
<ryu13212> ah I forget, Thx to BlueXombie :P
<BlueXombie> clol what
<hdon> Kat_k, i think apt-get says that when it can't lock package management
<ryu13212> hdon says that :P
<ryu13212> yeah,hdon we think that moment
<Kat_k> oh ok
<BlueXombie> kat_k: you can try installing Pulse Audio Device Chooser it will let you switch audio devices as the main output and fallback devices. move maing sound to top. if the case is it system is using a wrong output device this will help.. if not welll......
<macnscap> Kat_k: did you try" sudo apt-get update"
<BlueXombie> it's graphical so you wont have to deal with commands
<macnscap> BlueXombie: ubuntu installs that already
<BlueXombie> macnscap it didnt for me
<Kat_k> yes, that was the first thing i did that was told to me here, and then get upgrade, and then it outputed this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BlueXombie> not on 13.10.  14.04 or 14.10
<tony2> Is it possible to install ubuntu-server form a USB HDD?
<tony2> from*
<tony2> I'm trying, and it keeps saying that, 'your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted' after I get past the keyboard section
<macnscap> Kat_k: that's because update crashed and never released the process. Simple fix is to restart and run sudo apt-get update again
<ryu13212> yeah restart
<Kat_k> ok thank you guys il restart now
<Kat_k> so, retsart apt- get update then apt-get upgrade
<hdon> Kat_k, which can be because you don't have permission to lock the file (which should require root privileges) or it could mean you have another package management program locking it
<hdon> Kat_k, are you a computer programmer?
<Kat_k> im in my second semester of school towards computer programming but i know nothing at all yet
<BlueXombie> the more you learn the less you know
<BlueXombie> :P
<BlueXombie> kat_k will understand that quote
<macnscap> Kat_k: make sure to put SUDO in front of apt-get update. It will then ask for password.
<ryu13212> lol
<Kat_k> lol
<Kat_k> ok thanks
<ryu13212> like that [sudo] password for "alpha-1":
<hdon> Kat_k, you might be interested in strace(1)
<Kat_k> strace (1)?
<ryu13212> man page
<hdon> Kat_k, with strace you can run a command and log, for instance, all of its system calls. try "strace -o log.strace cat /etc/hostname" and then view the log.strace file
<ryu13212> I thino
<macnscap> BlueXombie: science is not knowing but discovering the unknown. The true meaning of that quote is. As science discovers more facts, it expands the unknowns.
<hdon> Kat_k, the (1) is man(1) convention to refer to the section of the manual you can find it in. section 1 is for commands.
<hdon> Kat_k, section 2 is for system calls, 3 for library calls, 5 for files
<macnscap> BlueXombie: science is not about knowing facts but discovering the unknown. The true meaning of that quote is. As science discovers more facts, it expands the unknowns.
<BlueXombie> exactly macnscap
<hdon> Kat_k, section 8 seems to be rather broad
<ryu13212> man sudo 1
<BlueXombie> thus the meaning behind that earlier quote.. the more you learn the less you know..  or more you learn the more questions you will have.  the more you realize there is more to learn.
<hdon> ryu13212, man 1 sudo
<ryu13212> lol :P thx hdon
<hdon> ryu13212, i don't have a section 1 for sudo :| i do have a section 8 though
<ryu13212> what lol
<Kat_k> is strace a program i can install?
<BlueXombie> its built in kat
<Kat_k> oh ok thanks
<BlueXombie> in bash term
<ryu13212> lol really
<BlueXombie> well. I'm off to bed all. Have a great night/day.
<Kat_k> thanks for your help goodnight!
<ryu13212> why don't have sudo's manpage 1
<BlueXombie> nite
<ryu13212> night :D
<hdon> Kat_k, it's part of the strace package, i dont' know if it's installed by default
<hdon> teward, update-grub didn't find the /boot dir in my new system :|
<Kat_k> ok. i will try to figure it out. i dont understand, but i saved what you guys said. thanks for your help.
<m00bs> Looks like everybody is off to bed !!
<ryu13212> nope
<ryu13212> m00bs: Nope :P
<m00bs> you must be in a asian time zone?
<ryu13212> yeah
<ryu13212> I does
<Betsy_> ugh. Ubuntu is great when it works right off the bat. But when you gotta struggle with it you really have to struggle...
<ryu13212> lol
<m00bs> irc and twitter goes quit when US and EU are tucked up in bed ;)
<ryu13212> oh ;)
<consolidated> qq right? thats a big thing in asian countries, who would be up then?
<skweek> anyone use nessus?
<pantato> anyone alive
<pantato> ?
<JustinusIII> Hi
<tony2> pretty quiet
<tony2> I'm having the darndist time trying to install ubuntu-server from a USB HDD if anyone is bored and feels like helping!
<JustinusIII> I'm using Dell XPS 13 Sputnik laptop running Ubuntu 12.04. There is a new version of BIOS, wondering whether it will break anything?
<skweek> tony2, what's the malfunction?
<tony2> hey skweek , basically... I use startup creator to copy the 14.10 server .iso to an external hard drive
<tony2> I boot the bare (brand new) computer with the HDD plugged in.. but once I get past the 'keyboard' selection portion.. I get the following message
<tony2> your installation cd couldn't be mounted.  this probably means that the CD-ROM was not in the drive.  If so you can insert it and try again
<skweek> have you checked your boot order to make sure usb is being booted from? if that's set then it's probably because the startup creator didn't create the usb drive as a bootable device
<raj_> hello sir
<raj_> any one can help me
<raj_> ?
<tony2> yeah.. during startup I enter the boot menu.. and then I enter the USB HDD.. and I get into the ubuntu installer
<tony2> I mean.. the Ubutnu server install screen starts up
<tony2> and I get past the early steps.. but it eventually says "looking for CD ROM"
<tony2> and then fails
<Grant_P> Hello, any one able to help here with LUKS, EXT4 RAID1? I want to be able to automount it but at the moment, the only way to mount is through using mdadm and arguments --assemble --scan
<tony2> skweek: so I know I am booting into the USB HDD fine, because the ubuntu installer lets me select 'install ubuntu server' and go through a few steps before failing
<raj_> hello
<tony2> skweek: also, I just now noticed that I can short cut this error.. at the main menu.. if I check 'check discs for defects' it will immediately try to scan for the CDROM drive.. and give me the same error
<raul782> Hi guys, I want to remove /dev/shm to recreate again
<raul782> but device is busy
<raul782> any advice?
<skweek> ya, it shouldnt look to load from disc during install
<tony2> raul782: you can try to sudo ummount /dev/shm if you are sure its not critical
<tony2> raul782: umount*
<buffy> Hi
<skweek> have you tried using dd, mkusb, or unetbootin?
<raul782> tony2: still says device is busy
<buffy> I'm making a partition so I can install ubuntu. The part stumbles me. What should I do here? https://i.imgur.com/lOdkCrR.jpg
<tony2> skweek: I have not tried those other methods
<raul782> I ran lsof | grep /dev/shm and found a lot of pulse-shm-xxxx processes
<swordsmanz> buffy what is confuseing you ?
<buffy> How much do I shrink?
<tony2> raul782: try sudo umount -l
<buffy> I just don't want to screw something up accidentally
<buffy> But the options it gave me is fine right?
<raul782> sweet, /dev/shm is gone
<buffy> Screw it I'll shrink
<swordsmanz> buffy well you dont want to shrink the maximum you can so  try 200gb shrink
<skweek> is this math right? 1 gig is equal to 1024? so if you want to have 5 gigs of storage you do 5120 (5 x 1024)?
<swordsmanz> as it is now
<buffy> Ah
<swordsmanz> you want to make sure you retain some space on your other oses side
<buffy> alright, now I just gotta set the boot options to start with ubuntu
<tony2> so, raul782 that -l option was the DGAF option for umount
<raul782> tony2: yeah, it looks like that :)
<al_nz1> can anyone please help me install binwalk on Ubuntu? I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9990805/
<tony2> little2
<tony2> exit
<xangua> al_nz1: why not install it from repositories¿
<ax562> how can I find out what my swap space partition is?
<al_nz1> xangua: well I did
<al_nz1> xangua: now that I tried to install latest I broke the repo version :-(
<ax562> nm
<ameurux> v   on GUI or Terminal?
<hdon> hi all :) what happened to firmware-b43-installer package in 14.04?
<BIlz> hi. i tried to install oracle-java8-installer with apt-get but the download was super slow through terminal. so i downloaded it directly from the website and installed and just closed the terminal mid download. now i always get the messages Errors were encountered while processing:
<BIlz>  oracle-java8-installer
<BIlz>  pycharm
<BIlz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BIlz> . How do I fix this? It's killin me!
<al_nz1> xangua: how would I fix?
<ameurux> ax562    on GUI or Terminal?
<xangua> al_nz1: don't know, that's why I install only from repositories
<hdon> maybe i need deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty universe ?
<al_nz1> xangua: is there like a rollback option of some sort in ubunut?
<hdon> oh i need multiverse
<hdon> is there a list of recommended apt.sources for ubuntu 14.04?
<BIlz> this is some terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9990924/
<xangua> you could try: apt-get install --reinstall al_nz1
<xangua> but I would first remove the manual install
<xangua> apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<barrett> i used DD to clone my GF's OSX OS drive to a bigger drive, now I am told I should "check" the partitions to fix differences between the drives
<barrett> however running gparted check on the first patition returns these errors: http://pastebin.com/Z3rJMbzJ
<barrett> I'm not really sure what to do...
<barrett> I notice the message about the backup GPT table not being at the end of the disk, which is probably one of the things I guess the check is supposed to fix?
<barrett> for all I know, these errors are just because it is a mac drive though...
<consolidated> yeah you're getting that dosfsck error because an osx system drive is HFS not Fat32
<consolidated> is it seeing sdj1 as the protective partition on a GPT disk?
<consolidated> yes i think so it's only 200mb
<barrett> this is kindof out of my wheelhouse, I'm not sure about that
<barrett> i've used dd for cloning drives before but never to different sized drives, and never OS drives
<buffy> Oh shet https://i.imgur.com/RFMyADG.jpg where did windows go..
<barrett> someone had told me though, that since the new drive is bigger, i'd have to do some kind of check with a partition editor to fix things
<buffy> I'm trying to dual boot but I messed it up
<ewa> gggggggg
<buffy> Aw man, I hope I didn't remove windows
<buffy> Crap
<consolidated> barrett: yes the rest of the drive is not formatted, you'll have to expand into it
<barrett> consolidated, so there are two partitions, this first 200mb one and the main one which is 160gb, should I just expand that one to the rest of the drive?
<consolidated> barrett: although someone with more knowledge would have to help with the hfs part... ive used ntfsresize to do the same with a windows partition. for mac upgrading to a bigger drive meant i just used it as a chance to reinstall
<buffy> Panic mode engage https://i.imgur.com/RFMyADG.jpg have I completely removed windows? I installed Ubuntu but I don't see my windows boot option
<consolidated> barrett: yeah the bigger one is the one you want
<consolidated> buffy: have you tried booting into "ubuntu" and seeing if it gives you an option?
<buffy> YEEES
<buffy> thank you consolidated
<buffy> That worked
<buffy> I was panicking but it's still there. Boy, that took 10 years off my life.
<Grant_P> Hello, any one able to help here with secondary storage (LUKS, EXT4 RAID1)? I want to be able to automount it but at the moment, the only way to mount is through using mdadm and arguments --assemble --scan
<fdfdsdf> sadfasd
<MIrAcURu> hi
<bai_> hello what are you guys doing?
<Apachez> do you really wanna know?
<consolidated> watching my virtualized windows xp get destroyed by spyware
<bai_> wow
<consolidated> exciting
<bai_> i am beginning to learn sth about ubuntu and internet security
<bai_> all my cell phones were hacked by wifi
<bai_> - -
<skweek> in what way?
<RamchandraApte> hacked by wifi?
<bai_> i don't know but the default browser of my cell phone break.. can't log in account
<bai_> or by my isp
<bai_> i guess
<RamchandraApte> Anyways, I suggest any OT discussions should be done on #ubuntu-offtopic
<bai_> oh sorry
<bong1> i tried to delete files from my usb drive but it just created this
<bong1> why is this so?
<bai_> virus?
<bong1> media/bong/FLASH DRIVE/.Trash-1000/files
<doctari> anyone know how to force profiles for students?
<bai_> sorry i don't know
<milamber> doctari: what do you mean force profiles? you can use samba for roaming profiles
<bai_> bong?
<bai_> maybe you can use massive other files to replace the files in tour flash drive
<doctari> I am trying to setup a system for several students to share I don't want them to see all of the menu options just certain ones
<bai_> and then the file will no longer exist
<milamber> bong1: you can either use rm from the command line or press shift + delete key when deleting
<doctari> milamber, are you still there?
<milamber> doctari: i don't believe there is an easy way to do what you want. it seems like you want to have a regular full installation, but limit access for certain users to certain programs?
<doctari> milamber, kids you know how they can be they get bored and they start messing with things
<bong1> milamber: thanks, that did it.
<milamber> bong1: no problem
<milamber> doctari: if you set them up with guest user accounts that should limit what they can bork. if it is a dedicated machine, you can also look into having it set up as a kiosk-mode. there was a pretty in-depth tutorial on how to do that in  the latest issue of full circle magazine
<hdon> hi all :) i've used debootstrap to install ubuntu 14.04. i had some hiccups along the way. still not finished. right now, i've added some new apt sources, and did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<hdon> but for some reason, the resolvconf package, of all things, is giving me trouble :\
<hdon> any ideas on how to diagnose the trouble?
<hdon> how do i look under the hood of apt and dpkg?
<milamber> !details | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hdon> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/8476618 some details
<hdon> is it possible that one of my PPAs is interfering?
<doctari> milamber, never heard of full circle
<milamber> doctari: a google search should pull it up. it is an unofficial ubuntu magazine
<cfhowlett> doctari, www.fullcirclemagazine.org        magazine + podcast
<doctari> ok thanks will check that out , milamber
<milamber> hdon: what version of ubuntu? please output your lsb_release -a and then dpkg -l | grep resolvonf
<milamber> resolvconf*
<fnordism> my cat is pregnant, should i install ubuntu on the cat?
<hdon> milamber, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/8476731
<cfhowlett> fnordism, wrong channel.  ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lag_> I'm trying to install ubuntu over windows 8 but I can't get the CD to boot. Anyone have any insights? Google has failed me.
<cfhowlett> Lag_, try USB
<Lag_> Should it matter if it's USB or CD? I didn't think that would make a difference.
<milamber> hdon: it would seem that it is installed, can you do: dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<cfhowlett> Lag_, shouldn't be, but cd drive's have been known to fail ...
<hdon> milamber, yes i have, and i get "broken or not fully installed" pasting now...
<bai_> maybe the problem is you cd drive
<hdon> milamber, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/8476772
<hdon> milamber, that is what lead me to try to reinstall it :)
<hdon> milamber, sorry for the mess... LC_ALL=C and only the last line appears, but that's the only important one
<Lag_> My CD drive works for everything else. It even wrote to the CD. But I'll see if I can scrounge up an old thumbdrive.
<milamber> hdon: check your resolv.conf file and make sure you have the correct ip settings there
<bai_> haha
<hdon> i would be amazed if that was the problem.. but ok milamber i will check
<milamber> hdon: to find you can do: sudo updatedb && locate resolv.conf
<hdon> milamber, it checks out
<hdon> milamber, resolv.conf goes in /etc ... unless you mean a different file?
<dingus> hello, I have an issue with systemback.
<milamber> hdon: no, that is it
<hdon> ok :)
<bazhang> what is systemback dingus
<cfhowlett> !info systemback
<ubottu> Package systemback does not exist in utopic
<dingus> It installs just fine in ubuntu 14.1
<dingus> but does not work?
<bazhang> dingus, where did you get it
<dingus> hmm, I will need to check that info.
<bazhang> its not in the repos dingus
<hdon> more fun: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/8476853
<hdon> errors like ENOENT openpty() don't bother me, i'm chrooted and don't have /dev
<hdon> or, sorry, i do have dev, apparently
<hdon> i wonder why...
<hdon> i don't remember running mount from the chroot...
<dingus> Yes, I think I got systemback here: https://launchpad.net/systemback
<bazhang> dingus, contact the ppa maintainer for that
<milamber> hdon: trying to set up resolve in a chroot requires expertise in areas that i don't have.
<bazhang> dingus, you can then help them to debug it
<hdon> hmm
<hdon> well i wouldn't mind except that it seems to be holding back upgrading my kernel
<dingus> lol, it worked fine in lxle 12.04
<hdon> but i will make sure resolvconf is fetched, reboot into this system, and try to configure it there
<hdon> thanks for the help, brb
<bazhang> dingus, then mention that to the PPA maintainer, PPA are completely unsupported and at your own risk
<dingus> systemback is installed by default on lxle.
<cfhowlett> dingus, lxle is not ubuntu.  lxle is not supported here.
<hypermist> how does one update to a newer version of his drivers for his gpu, which is a gts 450
<bazhang> dingus, ask in the lxle channel then
<bazhang> !alis | dingus
<ubottu> dingus: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dingus> yet, lubuntu is faster than lxle
<hypermist> Anyone able to help. me update my gpu drivers to the very latest ?
<bazhang> hypermist, did you replace the card, and want drivers to match it, or just newer drivers with the same card
<hypermist> newer drivers same card bazhang
<RadarG> I just added a new hard drive to my ubuntu server now do I find it?
<bazhang> hypermist, have you had a look in the additional drivers, for suitable available ones yet
<hypermist> i downloaded a driver file. a .run file from nvidia's website. but idk how to make it work
<bazhang> hypermist, that means you will have to self upgrade every time now, going outside package management like that
<hypermist> if i can even get it to work bazhang
<hypermist> which i cannot
<hypermist> Cause it says X server running
<bazhang> hypermist, ie every kernel upgrade etc
<hypermist> Thing is the latest is 346.35 but Ubuntu Store doesn't have that
<hypermist> so what can i do there bazhang if its not in the Ubuntu Store
<bazhang> hypermist, apart from the higher number, why do you need that newer driver
<hypermist> Cause im having graphical glitches bazhang
<bazhang> hypermist, could you elaborate on "glitches" please
<hypermist> Black windows bazhang
<dingus> I am running ubuntu 14.10 - no systemback in the repos?
<bazhang> !info systemback
<ubottu> Package systemback does not exist in utopic
<bazhang> nope
<hypermist> http://i.imgur.com/m4zaVio.png bazhang  see
<dingus> hypermist, that imgur file failed to load for me. :(
<dingus> what did you want to say?
<hypermist> o.o dingus
<hypermist> it shouldn't
<hypermist> my gpu drivers i think are out of date or broken dingus cause its black windows on things
<dingus> hypermist, ic part of the image. but my internet is a bit lame
<dingus> hi, is there an easy way to turn off join/quit messages?
<bazhang> which client dingus
<dingus> hexchat
<bazhang> right click channel name dingus
<dingus> got it, ty
<bazhang> np
<dingus> ok, does anyone know how to install systemback or a similar backup utility on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<bazhang> dingus, for systemback, contact the ppa maintainer, for others the package manager has some, check it out
<dingus> I just got this OS installed and setup. Now I really want to create a backup
<cfhowlett> !backup | dingus
<ubottu> dingus: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dingus> wow, thanks guys.
<bazhang> if you want a clone, you could try clonezilla or the like, sbackup is in the repos if you wish to go that route also
<bazhang> !info sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use (core functionality). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.6-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 243 kB, installed size 1623 kB
<dingus> I was getting ready to bang my head. lol
<dingus> I really need a bootable clone. when I give this puter to the little brother he will mess it up. trust me.
<cfhowlett> dingus, make an administrative account with full privileges and a non-privileged daily user account.  Choose which account he gets the password for.
<flux242> hi, what is the default font in ubuntu's terminal?
<cfhowlett> flux242, I believe it's Droid Sans Mono 10
<hypermist> i think i might have to get a windows dualboot
<hypermist> :\
<hypermist> so then i can play dying light mabye
<hypermist> cause my OS is with wine is telling me no! xD
<Chuck_Norris> hypermist: for gaming it's a good idea
<hypermist> Chuck_Norris: I wanted to play dying light on my linux
<hypermist> but its not working ;(
<Chuck_Norris> how are you trying to run it ?
<Chuck_Norris> through wich program ?
<hypermist> With wine
<flux242> cfhowlett: ah, ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> flux242, happy2help!
<bazhang> hypermist, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | hypermist
<ubottu> hypermist: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hypermist> its not on the appdb bazhang  :\
<bazhang> it might not work then hypermist
<celexi> well that was interesting, letting pulse load modules after boot and making pulse do everything auto fixed my audio issues
<hypermist> bazhang: but the game is made for linux xD
<hypermist> Sadly me don't have it on steam
<hypermist> :|
<bazhang> hypermist, why are you mentioning wine then
<hypermist> Cause i don't have it on steam
<hypermist> and the copy i have is i think for windows :\
<hypermist> thats why bazhang
<Chuck_Norris> hypermist: bazhang  it pointing you well, but i'd find out that "playonlinux" is better than wine, cause there are games that runs better in "x" wine version than others, but look at "winehq" database and join #winehq as bazhang mention and:  https://www.youtube.com/user/PenguinRecordings
<hypermist> I have. got play on linux, but does that mean i have to install it via playon linux ?
<Chuck_Norris> AA
<ubuntu297> flash can't find my camera even though cheese can
<Chuck_Norris> sry
<tjay> help please.
<tjay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9992908/
<hdon> hi all :) i've just installed ubuntu 14.04 from 12.04 using debootstrap! after networking drivers and config were taken care of, i installed "unity" and that took forever...
<hdon> now though, lightdm won't let me login. it just says: "Failed to start session" every time i enter my password
<ikonia> you should not have to manually have upgraded anything
<ubuntu297> flash can't find my camera even though cheese can
<ikonia> it seems you have created a problem where standard upgrade paths where supported
<williamrocker> Is anybody online?
<ikonia> 1600+ people
<williamrocker> ikonia can you help me?
<ikonia> I have no idea, you've not explained what you need
<williamrocker> ikonia: Okay so i've got an asus k450jn with dualboot in it. win8 and ubuntu. problem is wifi isn't working in ubuntu -.-
<williamrocker> ikonia, got any idea?
<dw1> williamrocker: at a prompt do like lspci | more and find out the chipset then look it up and see if there are problems getting it working on your ubuntu version
<williamrocker> dw1, I can tell you right now. It's a Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 wireles network adapter
<ikonia> williamrocker: first thing to work out is if ubuntu can see your wireless network card or not
<williamrocker> ikona, dw1, i think ubuntu can see because when I connect a wifi usb pen and i go to the connections icon on top of the screen shows that the two are disconnected. AHTEROS USB2.0 WLAN and Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / Ar9565 Wireless Network Adapter
<ikonia> williamrocker: so that sounds like it's seeing the network card just fine, where does the problem lie
<williamrocker> ikonia, when i click on Activate Wifi, it does nothing.
<divBy0> anyone know anything about snort/acid/apache/php?
<ikonia> have you actaully tried to configure the wifi devices within the network manager interface
<williamrocker> ikonia, my wifi pen gives a signal (light flashes) but then it doesnt work
<ikonia> divBy0: why don't you just ask the question
<williamrocker> ikonia, no how do i do that?
<ikonia> williamrocker: click on the network manager applet, and configure your wireless card
<abcd_> flash can't detect my camera even tho cheese can
<williamrocker> ikonia: where's that?
<ikonia> top right of the desktop
<williamrocker> ikonia, so now "Edit Connections"?
<ikonia> then setup the connections, wireless keys etc
<williamrocker> yes.
<williamrocker> ikonia, now edit connections
<Nickwiz> What does ubuntu use to automount in /media/<user>/ ?
<williamrocker> ikonia, i have a window of Network Connections
<divBy0> hey trying to run snort with acid... snort, apache, all seem to be in good shape but when i run acid_maintenance.php i get Fatal error: Call-time pass-by-reference has been removed in /var/www/html/acid/acid_action.inc on line 443 which is here:  http://pastebin.com/zRLCEjbq. the actual 443rd line starts with $tmp
<ikonia> Nickwiz: dbus/udeb
<ikonia> divBy0: so you need someone to walk through the php code then
<williamrocker> ikonia, what should i do next?
<ikonia> williamrocker: configure the wifi connection in network manager
<williamrocker> ikonia, I cant
<ikonia> williamrocker: why not ?
<divBy0> ikonia: i dont know what i need thats why i asked
<williamrocker> ikonia, because I dont know how.
<rtur> Hi guys. I have a script in my /etc/cron.weekly but it seems it doesn't run, do I need to enable some service for it to work ?
<ikonia> divBy0: so talk to the acide guys
<Nickwiz> ikonia: OK, thanks. Is there any cli tools for it?
<ikonia> Nickwiz: "mount"
<ikonia> williamrocker: it's a menu system, you enter the settings you want to use
<ikonia> williamrocker: we don't know your network settings so can't tell you what they are
<Nickwiz> OK. Better wxplain wy I'm asking. I am unmouting automounted internal HDDs (that have been mounted in /media/...), but even after unmount they reside in e.g. nautilus. How to completely remove?
<williamrocker> ikonia, but that's to create a connection between the router and my laptop. Is there no way to see my connections available around me?
<divBy0> ikonia: noones home
<ikonia> williamrocker the network manager app should list connections
<sheer> can you play far cry 4 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> divBy0: then wait for their support services to wake up
<bazhang> check the appdb sheer
<GLaDER> Is there a way to get Ubuntu NOT to change the HW-clock when booting?
<sheer> bazhang, how?
<bazhang> !appdb | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sheer> ty
<ikonia> Nickwiz: if you click on them in nautilus do they re-automount ?
<Nickwiz> ikonia: yes.
<divBy0> ikonia: ive been at this for a couple of weeks they just dont go home
<bazhang> williamrocker, check for available hotspots, click on one, enter a password if it asks forone
<dingus> cldu
<ikonia> Nickwiz: so really you want the gnome config setting for not remembering devices, as that is the correct behaviour
<williamrocker> bazhang, the problem is I can't really turn on wifi
<ikonia> Nickwiz: the problem isn't the automounter - thats working great
<divBy0> why do people insist on looking for help somewhere else when they dont know of a solution and could just leave it to someone who does
<williamrocker> bazhang, it wont turn on the wifi no matter what
<ikonia> williamrocker: it sounds like it is turned on
<ikonia> divBy0: because this channel is not a php help channel
<williamrocker> ikonia, it's not
<ikonia> divBy0: it's an ubuntu channel, and your issue is with php code from a 3rd party
<bazhang> williamrocker, thus the need to click on a wif i hotspot from the network manager drop down menu
<ikonia> divBy0: so telling you to use the correct support resource rather than this one, whats happening
<dingus> h
<Trudko> hi guys, I wan to compare two software on ubuntu in terms of performance what are some good tools to use in ubunt?
<williamrocker> bazhang, how can i click on a wifi hotspot or router if ubuntu wont acknowledge that wifi is on?
<bazhang> dingus, issue?
<divBy0> ikonia: you dont know if its a php issue or not. just because the error references that doesn't conclude anything
<divBy0> ikonia: could very well be a ubuntu issue but thanks for closing avenues
<ikonia> divBy0: a function has been removed from a php include file - that suggests it's legacy php code
<Nickwiz> ikonia: well, I have added entries for the disks in fstab and want to mount it by that. I was wondering if the entries in what ever system(daemon or what ever) remembers the disk for e.g. nautilus could mess up things.
<ikonia> divBy0: so working it through with the application people would be the first port of call
<williamrocker> bazhang, there a option in the drop down menu on top of the screen. "enable wi-fi" When i click on it, it doenst work
<ikonia> Nickwiz: if you've put it in fstab - reboot and you'll find it should work "ok"
<ikonia> Nickwiz: you'll probably still need the gnome setting I referenced earlier
<Nickwiz> Guess a boot would "fix" it but was hoping I could do it without.
<divBy0> ikonia: yes it would as if i hadnt tried that already but where there are people there is input. thanks for yours...
 * divBy0 wishes you a good day
<williamrocker> Can someone help me please?
<williamrocker> I'm having issues turning on my Wifi
<bazhang> williamrocker, what does ifconfig show in terminal
<williamrocker> eth0 and lo
<bazhang> williamrocker, so no wlan0
<ikonia> bazhang: thats interesting, it's worth noting that williamrocker said he could see the devices in network manager
<abcd_> flash can't detect my camera even tho cheese can
<williamrocker> bazhang, see I told you
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<williamrocker> But i can see the devices in the drop down menu
<bazhang> williamrocker, do you have a usb dongle as well as internal wifi on that machine
<williamrocker> both wifi from laptop and wifi pen
<williamrocker> what a usb dongle?
<williamrocker> bazhang, what's a usb dongle?
<bazhang> usb thing for wifi williamrocker
<williamrocker> bazhang, yes i do
<bazhang> williamrocker, take it out
<williamrocker> off
<bazhang> williamrocker, paste.ubuntu.com ---> lspci
<williamrocker> bazhang, in the All Settings > Network a Wireless option disappeared now. Now there' only one
<bazhang> thats an el not a one williamrocker
<bazhang> williamrocker, lspci
<williamrocker> bazhang, there is a lot of text
<bazhang> williamrocker, put in a pastebin
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com williamrocker
<williamrocker> 00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
<williamrocker> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)
<williamrocker> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<williamrocker> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<williamrocker> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)
<williamrocker> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<bazhang> pastebin williamrocker
<williamrocker> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<williamrocker> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<williamrocker> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)
<williamrocker> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)
<idowo> Hi, I would like to create a script that changes all of my displays' resolution (they're mirrored) to 1024x768, starts a certain program in Wine, and upon closing the program session reverts it to the original resolution (1280x1024). Is this possible somehow?
<dingus> twe
<bazhang> williamrocker, dont post that in the channel
<bazhang> dingus, issue or question?
<bazhang> !pastebin | williamrocker
<ubottu> williamrocker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<williamrocker> oh great
<Ozymandias42> I have a question regarding the Ubuntu LiveCD. When booting the squashfs doesn’t get mounted automatically. Which is okay, I can do that from shell but problem then is, I can’t log in with user ubuntu and empty password. What do I have to manually muont to make it work besides the casperfs-diskimage?
<williamrocker> bazhang can you see me?
<BoyDark> Hello
<williamrocker> bazhang, hey?
<bazhang> williamrocker, yes
<williamrocker> bazhang, oh great. #ubuntu cut me off
<bazhang> williamrocker, dont post in the channel use a pastebin
<williamrocker> bazhang, how do i use pastebin?
<williamrocker> bazhang, on win7?
<bazhang> !paste | williamrocker
<ubottu> williamrocker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BoyDark> My friend if I start Ubuntu system on My notebook, he give me this out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<bazhang> so copy it over williamrocker
<bazhang> williamrocker, how did you paste that whole huge amount of lines to this channel
<bazhang> williamrocker, do it to a pastebin instead
<williamrocker> bazhang, can u see now?
<williamrocker> bazhang, i copied it into a pen. then here
<bazhang> williamrocker, pastebin and give us the link
<williamrocker> bazhang, how do i do that? i dont know how :(
<bazhang> williamrocker, open a browser, like firefox
<hypermist> My windows are black
<hypermist> i cannot select an option
<williamrocker> bazhang, okay. i have chrome
<bazhang> williamrocker, then go to the website paste.ubuntu.com
<Ozymandias42> which channel should I go to for help with the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<williamrocker> bazhang, oh got it now :D
<bazhang> williamrocker, at that website, copy all that long text and save. give us the url of that save
<williamrocker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9993579/plain/
<williamrocker> bazhang, i dont have to create a account do i?
<hypermist> Nvm im going to hve to upgrade my drivers
<bazhang> williamrocker, no
<williamrocker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9993579/
<williamrocker> bazhang, can u see?
<bazhang> williamrocker, patience
<williamrocker> bazhang, okay thanks :)
<williamrocker> bazhang, i think i might found the problem but i dont know how to solve it
<abcd_> flash can't detect my camera even tho cheese can
<BoyDark> My friend if I start Ubuntu system on My notebook, he give me this out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<Ozymandias42> If this message is being received at all, pls reply. (not sure if being ignored of something wrong with my irc client)
<bazhang> it is
<natan> message received!
<Ozymandias42> good to know.
<williamrocker> bazhang, check this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/9993648/
<bazhang> being seen not ignored that is
<williamrocker> bazhang, that's when i run rfkill list all
<williamrocker> bazhang, but i cant unblock them
<natan> rfkill unblock all?
<williamrocker> yeah why natan?
<williamrocker> bazhang, a little help please?
<bazhang> williamrocker, if you ask every two minutes I cannot find a solution.
<williamrocker> bazhang, sorry. I was still in topic :(
<bazhang> williamrocker, then be patient
<natan> williamrocker, I don't know it worked for me :s
<williamrocker> natan i've tried it but it's wifi is still soft blocked
<jatt> sudo rfkill unblock wifi; sudo rfkill unblock all
<jatt> reboot
<smallfoot-> hey
<williamrocker> nothing. wifi is still off :(
<smallfoot-> how to upgrade to 15.04 vivid?
<EriC^> smallfoot-: it's still a development version
<prottasa> hi every one
<smallfoot-> EriC^, yes, I know... but in previous development versions you could update to them before the release
<bazhang> !vivid | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<smallfoot-> thanks
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1 smallfoot-
<prottasa> i want to know about low latency linux karnel anybody for help
<tony2> exit
<Ozymandias42> Does anyone know how to get the Ubuntu LiveCD working from the initrd? Just manually mounting FILESYST.SQU doesn’t seem to do the trick. Get dumped at a login prompt which doesn’t accept any credentials
<williamrocker> bazhang, did you find anything?
<williamrocker> bazhang, you there?
<williamrocker> bazhang:
<bazhang> !patience | williamrocker
<ubottu> williamrocker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<massi> ciao
<williamrocker> bazhang: it's not that bazhang. I found a solution to the problem but can you explain me if you have the time?
<bazhang> williamrocker, ask the channel every 10 minutes or so, not every two
<massi> qualche italiano?
<bazhang> massi, #ubuntu-it
<massi> mah ste caxxo di chat non risponde nessuno
<vlt> massi: Cos’hai chiesto?
<Ozymandias42> does anyone know how the liveCD bootprocess works? Seems I need to manually mount all stuff necessary to enable my tablet to correctly boot.
<williamrocker> bazhang: excuse me if i offend you if i say this but i picked up my laptop, went to the toilet to solve you know what. there i start to write the commands that i found in the tutorial. more then 10mins have passed. I don't want to cause any troubles but when I found someone in need I help them.
<schoppenhauer> hello. my computer keeps restarting instead of suspending to ram - not always, though. I looked at pm-suspend.log, dmesg, kern.log, syslog, but the logs just say everything was successful.
<schoppenhauer> it did not do so a few days ago.
<schoppenhauer> not sure how to track down the problem. suspending to disk works fine.
<schoppenhauer> (except that it also sometimes restarts the computer afterwards, but still, it can restore the state of the computer)
<Ozymandias42> schoppenhauer, is it a new install?
<schoppenhauer> Ozymandias42: no. it is ubuntu LTS (14.04), and it pretty much was installed at the time 14.04 was released. and it pretty much worked since then.
<williamrocker> can someone help me understand the changes that I did by following this tutorial? http://askubuntu.com/questions/62730/cannot-change-soft-block-setting-to-no-for-ar9287-wireless-network
<Grant_P> Anyone able to help with automounting raid1 with luks+ext4 in ubuntu 14.04 or point to a particularly useful guide?
<Ozymandias42> schoppenhauer, okay, that’s strange. If it was a new one I had suggested to try adding resumewait or resumedelay=[n] to the kernel-parameters.
<Ozymandias42> in any case maybe this helps in tracking down the problem: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<Ozymandias42> I’m afk now.
<schoppenhauer> hm. resumewait only affects hibernation, if I see that correctly.
<williamrocker> hey can someone help me understand a tutorial pls?
<massi> c'è nessunooooooooooooooooooooo
<MACscr> is there a proper way to restart network settings that actually works? Seems like the only thing that work is rebooting when you have renamed interfaces, bond, bridges, etc
<BoyDark> Hello
<BoyDark> My friend if I start Ubuntu system on My notebook, he give me this out: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<jarnos> Aw Snap! Something went wrong... comes often with chromium-browser in 14.04.
<williamrocker> hey can someone help me understand a tutorial pls?
<bekks> williamrocker: So ask right away :)
<smallfoot-> 1
<KALIN_> what is the cheapest fully unbuntu supported tablet?
<Ozymandias42> probably this one: http://www.ubutabshop.com
<williamrocker> bekks: hey bekks :D so jrtappers was able to help me install ubuntu but wifi wasnt working but i dont understand the changes that i made http://askubuntu.com/questions/62730/cannot-change-soft-block-setting-to-no-for-ar9287-wireless-network
<cfhowlett> !touch | KALIN,
<ubottu> KALIN,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vegaonee>  I'm having issues with my wireless connection in Kubuntu 14.10 (Plasma 4). I sometimes loose the wireless connection to my router and can't get it back unless I reboot the computer. What could be the issue?
<vegaonee> I don't think it's a DNS issue, as I can't even reconnect to the wireless network. And when I'm connected to it, everything is fine. I suddenly get disconnected to the network and can't connect back. This happens after a few hours of use of the distro.
<vegaonee> I read that upgrading to kernel 3.17 might help, but I rather use the "official" kernel if possible.
<MonkeyDust> vegaonee  does it also happen with a cable connection?
<vegaonee> MonkeyDust: I haven't tried yet, because it is not practical. My daughter will just pull in the cable and such. And I would have to use it for hours to test. But I think a cable connection would be fine.
<Tej> how i can connect reliance dongle
<ActionParsnip> Tej: run: lsusb     search for the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<r4m80> hi ! i would like to create a live usb with kali linux on it does someone know how to do this ?
<vegaonee> sudo apt-get install unetbootin ? :)
<cfhowlett> r4m80, kali is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> !kali | r4m80
<ubottu> r4m80: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> r4m80  are you in ubuntu now?
<r4m80> i've tried but it doesn't works with kali
<r4m80> yes
<Ozymandias42> has anyone here experience with Ubuntu on HP Stream 7?
<vegaonee> r4m80: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#mkusb_-_dd_image_of_iso_file_to_USB_device_safely
<r4m80> thanks :)
<vegaonee> And https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_flash_installation_media#Using_dd r4m80. It might help. You're welcome!
<Tej> after run lsusb then what i have to do
<mehdip2007> hey guys is it usual when my ubuntu boots up take 1GB or more of my RAM?
<cfhowlett> mehdip2007, idling?  no.  using it?  possible.
<mehdip2007> cfhowlett, i just run terminal to get the htop so check  thats all
<Tej> anyone can help me for connect my dongle
<mehdip2007> have so many process running by root
<MonkeyDust> Tej  has it worked before?
<Tej> no
<Tej> its new
<Tej> and i am also new for this system
<Tej> monkeyDust
<Tej> u there
<Tej> which anti virus is best for ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !av | Tej
<ubottu> Tej: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<k1l_> Tej: in general you dont need antivirus. just keep your system updated and ubuntu will give security updates if some security issue is known
<Tej> pls tell me MonkeyDust
<gpietro> hey guys using apt-src i built a package from sources...and now using dpkg i am trying to install the debs i got out of it...it seems, though, dpkg has problems with one .deb
<Tej> ok thx
<MonkeyDust> Tej  tell you what?
<gpietro> how can i see what went wrong?
<Tej> why My Internet Dongle Not Connected
<MonkeyDust> Tej  i'm not familiar with dongles
<gpietro> http://pastebin.com/TnRwyh9E
<gpietro> this is what i get
<mehdip2007> i run skype  there are so many process in skype subdirectory
<Tej> its ok thx
<Tej> any one guide me for install dongle in ubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> gpietro: why do you want to install that deb package?
<cfhowlett> Tej,  you don't "install" a dongle to ubuntu.  you plug it in.  IF it's supported, it works.  If not, easiest to find one that IS supported.
<gpietro> hi kil_..so i need to install glibc because MATLAB would have problems if i didn' recompilie that lib with a different value for a constant in the headers
<cfhowlett> Tej, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/
<gpietro> anyway i just deleted that changelog
<gpietro> it went trhough an it seems now matlab is working
<k1l_> gpietro: i never heard of that. what ubuntu is that?
<wsky> what's the name of the text installer package in ubuntu?
<Ozymandias42> is anyone here interessted in hearing my problem with Ubuntu on HP Stream 7?
<gpietro> kil_: http://pastebin.com/1w4cBNx0 . I am/was (still checking) this problem: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19268293/matlab-error-cannot-open-with-static-tls
<MonkeyDust> Ozymandias42  ask your question and wait
<Tej> which is copatible app for ubuntu 12.04 deb, tar , rpm, sh /
<Ozymandias42> MonkeyDust, I did that about 10 times already. so I’m assuming either no one is interested or no one has even the slightest idea of where to send me instead for help.
<cfhowlett> Tej, rpm is redhat.  Assume that rpm will not work as advertised.
<Ozymandias42> This time I just want to know if I’m wasting my time here waiting or not.
<cfhowlett> !ask | Ozymandias42,
<ubottu> Ozymandias42,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Ozymandias42  or nobody has the answer, that's also possible
<Ozymandias42> okay, 1 line. UbuntuLive CD. Casper doesn’t boot automagically. How to do it manually?
<MonkeyDust> "automagically", nice typo
<Tej> i can install window in ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Tej, virtualbox is the sanest method
<MonkeyDust> or VMWare
<Tej> which is better ubuntu or window
<cfhowlett> Tej, gee let me think .... um, I'm going to guess ubuntu.
<Ozymandias42> Tej, depends on what you want to do with it.
<MonkeyDust> Tej  what you like most, that's the best
<Ozymandias42> and on which hardware.
<Ozymandias42> does anyone happen to be present who owns a HP Stream 7 Win8.1 Tablet?
<cfhowlett> !touch | ozymandias42, as it's a tablet, I would think ubuntu touch *might* be the place to start
<ubottu> ozymandias42, as it's a tablet, I would think ubuntu touch *might* be the place to start: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hypermist> Everything for me on LINUX IS NOT WORKING :|
<cfhowlett> !details | hypermist, no details = no help
<ubottu> hypermist, no details = no help: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hypermist> A game built for linux is not working on my linux
<hypermist> Game is garrys mod
<hypermist> No error it just sticks on one part
<cfhowlett> hypermist, contact Steam and/or Garry's as it's not an ubuntu program.
<EbonyDarkness> hey gays
<hypermist> cfhowlett: Nothing is literally working. for me. No programs work
<cfhowlett> EbonyDarkness, check yourself and follow the guidelines.
<EbonyDarkness> omfg wtf r u talkin abot wat did i do
<EbonyDarkness> OH
<cfhowlett> hypermist, and ... garry's mod is published by garry and steam --- NOT ubuntu
<EbonyDarkness> i ment 2 say guys not gays
<EbonyDarkness> get ova it
<k1l> hypermist: come one. dont just make a drama. give detailed informations and errormassages and people in here will help
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | EbonyDarkness,
<ubottu> EbonyDarkness,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<EbonyDarkness> oh mi fukin gud wateva
<EbonyDarkness> neway i hav a problem wit mi imac
<hypermist> Apps arent working, drivers and windows are showing up black. :\
<hypermist> I've been battling this for 1week :|
<hypermist> 3 different flavours of Linux same issue
<EbonyDarkness> omg
<k1l> EbonyDarkness: i am serious, go away if you just want to troll.
<EbonyDarkness> fine you fucking muggle poser
<EbonyDarkness> i bet youve never even heard of mcr
<cfhowlett> !ops | EbonyDarkness ban requested
<ubottu> EbonyDarkness ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> hypermist, why are you telling us?  it's not an ubuntu problem.  consult the source.
<hypermist> Its not just the game.
<hypermist> Its ubuntu apps itself
<hypermist> So im going to call it quits. on linux.
<k1l> hypermist: stop. if you want help do as i just said. if you just want to make drama leave here and dont be annoying
<cfhowlett> hypermist, k.  bby
<wallbroken> Hi
<wallbroken> How to sync iphone on ubuntu?
<ikonia> wallbroken: you can't
<Ozymandias42> you can’t sync your iPhone on linux if not using iTunes using wine.
<ikonia> you can't do it even using wine
<Ozymandias42> ..which might not work either
<wallbroken> iTunes on wine?
<ikonia> the hardware interaction is not there
<Ozymandias42> get a mac or use virtualbox with windows
<cfhowlett> !iphone | wallbroken
<ubottu> wallbroken: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<IHateMyIsp> wallbroken: http
<Ozymandias42> iPod != iPhone
<ikonia> read the link
<wallbroken> Why wine doesn t work?
<ikonia> wallbroken: becaues it doesn't have direct hardware interaction that the iphone/itunes wants
<cfhowlett> wallbroken, wine frequently doesn't work
<ikonia> plus wine is not a solution
<Ozymandias42> you could also install mac os X using qemu or virtual box
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> a.) that is against the TOC of mac OSX b.) the emmulation is missing certain hardware devices for mac
<wallbroken> I have not osx installer
<Ozymandias42> in that case. Get a Mac and be happy.
<cfhowlett> wallbroken, apple goes to great lengths to ensure/lock their devices to their OS.  every update continues the tradition.  if you NEED osx, get a mac.
<wallbroken> I don t like osx
<wallbroken> I like linux
<Ozymandias42> then get yourself a windows device
<ikonia> then accept you cannot sync your iphone
<Ozymandias42> or dualboot your current machine
<wallbroken> It a a dell xps that comes with ubuntu
<wallbroken> I have not Windows
<Ozymandias42> If you want to use closed comercial products linux is the last thing you want. So either you want linux or an iDevice. You can’t have both.
<Ozymandias42> then just download the win10 technical preview
<Ozymandias42> it’s free
<wallbroken> Windows on virtualbox is a
<wallbroken> A solition?
<Ozymandias42> sure
<ikonia> it's a poor solution
<ikonia> sync to icloud
<wallbroken> The music?
<Ozymandias42> the best solution you could possibly get would be a mac dualbooted with linux.
<wallbroken> Ubuntu works on mac?
<Ozymandias42> of course it does.
<cfhowlett> wallbroken, yep.  with a bit of work.
<IHateMyIsp> you can sync quite a bit of info from/to the lolphone
<wallbroken> All the hardware is aupported?
<Ozymandias42> it even works perfectly if running inside Parallels
<ikonia> wallbroken: use icloud
<IHateMyIsp> eg you can use cal/cardav
<ikonia> wallbroken: but basically ubuntu = no
<IHateMyIsp> the real question is *what* you actually want to sync
<wallbroken> ICloud is not for music
<Ozymandias42> that is.. aside from the native resolution when on a retina machine.
<cfhowlett> !mac | wallbroken
<ubottu> wallbroken: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ozymandias42> He want’s to sync music. he said that in the beginning.
<ikonia> wallbroken: icloud is fine for music
<Ozymandias42> so icloud is no sollution unless he also has iCloud Music, which is paid service and which only makes sense while also managing all your music in itunes
<wallbroken> No, it s not free
<Ozymandias42> using the iCloud drive is for storing musik through third party apps is a crappy solution as well as it only gives you 5gigs for free
<ikonia> then buy supported operating systems/hardware
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^ truth
<doomlord_> has anyone here used an apple magic-mouse with ubuntu - whats the behaviour out of the box (does it turn single-finger gestures into scrollwheel?)
<ikonia> doomlord_: tried - had lots of problems with it
<Ozymandias42> works well. at least in Parallels (before installing parallels tools)
<ikonia> doomlord_: there is no real native support for it in linux,
<doomlord_> ikonia, thanks. (i dont have one, i do have a mac so one might have been tempting but hearing that..no)
<ikonia> doomlord_: you can use the syntapic Xorg driver, but it really isn't useable
<Ozymandias42> If you want to enjoy it, just use a mac and run ubuntu in a parallels installation
<doomlord_> i'll stick with conventional wheel mice
<Permutate> is there anyone who will help me with a Dieharder suite test?
<Ozymandias42> question: what to do if the LiveCD dumps me at a login prompt which doesn’t accept any credentials?
<Apachez> so the parents took their laptop and went to visit me, turned out they already used the ubuntu FGLRX driver as suggested by additional drivers but the box refused to boot
<Apachez> after removing xorg.conf it booted
<Apachez> the odd thing is that when I do a diff on the old (removed, well backupped) xorg.conf with the one autocreated they are equal
<Apachez> so no idea what happend to ubuntu last night with the 3.16.0-30 update
<Ozymandias42> What kind of support can I expect here, anyway?
<cfhowlett> Ozymandias42, volunteers.  for instant answers, consider purchasing a support plan from canonical.
<Ozymandias42> cfhowlett, thx, but that wasn’t exactly what I wanted to know. I meant more like what kind of questions can I expect an answer to.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ikonia> Ozymandias42: anything ubuntu related
<cfhowlett> Ozymandias42, the farther away from ubuntu, the less likely an answer will be forthcoming
<k1l> Ozymandias42: any ubuntu related where someone in here reading it have a clue what a solution could be
<Ozymandias42> okay, then what to do if the live CD refused to let me log in?
<k1l> login? it should boot up straight to a desktop when selected to do
<Ozymandias42> yeah. it ‘should'
<k1l> Ozymandias42: so what ubuntu iso is that exactly?
<Ozymandias42> the current i386
<Ozymandias42> it doesn’t even boot the casperfs automatically. I have to do that manually from the initrd
<cfhowlett> Ozymandias42, abnormal behavior.  I suspect either your .iso or your USB is scrambled.
<ikonia> Ozymandias42: is this on your mac....
<Ozymandias42> nope. It’s on an intel Atom processor.
<Ozymandias42> HP Stream 7, Quadcore Atom.
<Ozymandias42> oh and UEFI
<cfhowlett> tablets, man
<ikonia> Ozymandias42: what login credentials are you trying ?
<Ozymandias42> ubuntu and no password
<ikonia> and ubuntu/ubuntu ?
<Ozymandias42> also guest and no password as well as ubuntu ubuntu, guest ubuntu, ubuntu guest and so one
<Ozymandias42> I don’t know if it has anything to do with it but there also is a weird IRQ bug which get’s the whole thing seemingly stuck. To circumvent this I added noapic. With that I got to the initrd
<ikonia> I suspect it's not actually booting
<ikonia> you're looking at the initrd/busybox
<ikonia> (that is only a guess though)
<Ozymandias42> that’s correct
<ikonia> so thats why it won't login then
<ikonia> as thats not the ubuntu file system
<Ozymandias42> and from there I manually mount my USB Stick again, then manually mount the casperfs file and type in exit.
<ikonia> Ozymandias42: thats not going to work
<Ozymandias42> then it resumes to boot the casperfs
<Ozymandias42> i get to the login prompt of the ubuntu system
<Ozymandias42> problem is only it doesn’t accept any credentials
<ikonia> that is not the only problem
<ikonia> that is the problem you can see/are focusing on
<ikonia> you can't manually mount it and try to kick it off
<Ozymandias42> I even tried manually executing the kernel on the casperfs with exec from the initrd.
<Ozymandias42> why not?
<ikonia> the installer sets up certain enviornmental pre-requs to be able to swapin/out the compressed file system
<Ozymandias42> yes at that point I get a bunch of error messages. can I manually do that?
<ikonia> no
<Ozymandias42> that’s… unfortunate. strangely enough the KNOPPIX LiveCD boots up just fine. I don’t really understand why
<k1l> does the atom thingy got PAE?
<Ozymandias42> ehhh.. good question. what is PAE?
<k1l> and "some errors" might matter a lot to get to know what is wrong
<k1l> it s nice that you can fiddle in busybox and mount stuff. but if it breaks in first place that is the issue. get to know what the error there is
<Ozymandias42> there are three errors, I could post you a link to the image I’ve taken if you want
<shubh> hey
<sshcontrol> hi ppl
<sshcontrol> you should try this :)  http://sshcontrol.me/
<cfhowlett> sshcontrol, no spam please.
<sshcontrol> sorry
<k1l> Ozymandias42: i think we cant help if we need to guess what the eror is :)
<Ozymandias42> k1l, Okay, I think I just type the error’s here, that’s probably a bit easier to read than searching through multiple screenshots.
<werner> hi
<Ozymandias42> Firstly there is a [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare] *ERROR* mismatch in adjusted_mode.flags(DRM_MODE_FLAG_NHSYNC) (expected 2, found 0)
<Ozymandias42> also a mmc0: Failed to request IRQ 44,46,47: -22
<Ozymandias42> and probably most important usb 1-2-port4: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<Ozymandias42> oh and pnp 00:03: can’t evalute _CRS: 1
<Ozymandias42> that are all error up to the initrd
<tolis_> hello , i have a problem with my zalman mouse , lights are on but system doesnt recognize the mouse
<MonkeyDust>  tolis_ wireless mouse?
<tolis_> no wired
<tolis_> other normal mice fuction properly but this one no
<MonkeyDust> it's a gaming mouse, i read here
<tolis_> yes
<tolis_> more buttons , and u can adjust dpi's
<MonkeyDust> but doesnt work
<tolis_> yep:D
<MonkeyDust> so why do you use it?
<tolis_> i borrowed another mouse to find a solution
<bai_> hello i had the same problem, mine is gigabyte mouse
<bai_> with a dpi change button
<tolis_> and u solved it?:P
<bai_> nope
<bai_> - -haha
<tolis_> haha :D
<tolis_> ok then i must have one mouse for windows and one for ubuntu good:P
<bai_> i now using a normal one
<bai_> haha
<k1l> Ozymandias42: wait , that is a tablet thingy?
<cfhowlett> k1l, it is
<Ozymandias42> k1l, yes it is. But that shouldn’t matter, shouldn’t it?
<k1l> oh well. that is totally different thing driver wise. there are not real generic drivers available for the most hardware
<Ozymandias42> yes, I don’t want to install Ubuntu. I just wanted to see what does work and what doesn’t. I already know, that I can get up to a working X environment using KNOPIX so I just assumed it’s a problem with the Kernel used in the Ubuntu LiveCD or that I just have to add certain boot flags to circumvent problems.
<k1l> Ozymandias42: for that sort of devices you need to see other users experiences since that systems are different to typical laptops and dekstops
<k1l> Ozymandias42: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261294
<k1l> Ozymandias42: first of: try the 32bit version
<Ozymandias42> I did. Same result. Oh and funny enough, you linked me to the thread were I started my oddysey. and on top of that the last post in that thread is my own^^
<cfhowlett> Ozymandias42, not saying it can't be done, but you are the pioneer on this and may have to create/innovate your own solutions.
<cfhowlett> honestly, I've seem greater numbers of user trying to hack *nix on their microsoft surface than hp 7 streams ...
<cfhowlett> *seen*
<Ozymandias42> cfhowlett, Okay :D seems, that way. Anayway. Thanks for your help and time.
<cfhowlett> Ozymandias42, best of luck to you.
<Ozymandias42> well, I just bought it because it was incredibly cheap and runs pretty smooth despite the low ram and atom processor. Seeing as it has a configurable UEFI and at least x86 compliant hardware I thought, it shouldn’t be that hard to get linux running. KNOPPIX works out of the box, after all. But I guess it’d be easier to install Windows 10 on that thing than getting Linux to run.
<BluesKaj> Ozymandias42, have you considered the ubuntu minimal install which is basically a text mode installer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ozymandias42> BluesKaj, no I haven’t. Good Idea actually, that might work. Thx!
<Nick___> What driver should I use for my computer?
<Nick___> It has a "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (UMA)"
<Nick___> It has 2 proprietary, 1 proprietary tested, and 1 open source.
<Ozymandias42> BluesKaj, only..one problem: “Note: While the mini ISO is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode. For more information, please see this.” Could proof even more difficult.
<indra> Hello,everyone!I have a question,is it possible to have aero effect in gtk3 themes?
<Nick___> Somebody said that my graphics card is unstable/will give me problems with Ubuntu, so I think I should use the open source one...
<Nick___> Thanks in advance for the answer.
<BluesKaj> Ozymandias42, must you use the uefi mode , or can legacy mode suffice if available
<Ozymandias42> BluesKaj, I have to use it. There is no legacy mode on the Stream 7
<TJ-> Nick___: The 6100 is only supported by the Nvidia legacy driver, not the current Nvidia driver (version 3xx), so just ensure if you install proprietary it is going to install the 'legacy' version
<BluesKaj> Ozymandias42, bummer ;(
<BluesKaj> Nick___, which ubuntu ?
<TJ-> Nick___: I think the legacy driver version stops at 304, whereas the current version is at 331/340/346 (depending on where it comes from)
<Ozymandias42> BluesKaj, y? It’s not a problem. Getting a UEFI Bootloader is the least problem. You can simply use the 32bit UEFI Grub from the fedlet project.
<Nick___> TJ-: They all say legacy in them.
<Nick___> Blueskaj: I downloaded straight from the site yesterday, so LTS 14.04
<TJ-> Nick___: That's good then :) Usually the proprietary driver will give much better 3D accelerated performance than the Nouveau open-source driver. If in doubt, test.
<Nick___> Well, if what people on this channel yesterday is true, and the Graphics Card is a problem, won't the Open Source driver have been worked on by people who knew about this problem (and hopefully fixed it)?
<BluesKaj> Nick___,  check this out http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/   it includes 14.04
<TJ-> Nick___: Depends on what the problem is supposed to be
<Nick___> TJ-: Supposedly it's such an old Graphics Card (The computer orginally ran Vista lel) so it's problematic with a newer OS. (I guess it can't handle it or something. Somebody recommended I install Lubuntu (Which I'm not going to do))
<TJ-> Nick___: I'd treat that advice with a pinch of salt. The legacy driver or the F/OSS driver should be equally robust. The proprietary driver will likely do much better with 3D acceleration.
<MarcoPau> Hi, my GDM_LANG e LANGUAGE locales are set to wrong language. How do I correct those? Thanks for helpinhg
<Nick___> TJ-: Thank you <3 (No homo/hetero :P)
<TJ-> Nick___: No worries, my boyfriend isn't jealous :p
<Nick___> TJ-: :P
<Nick___> TJ-: You guys should really get paid for this, I'm trying to learn how to utilize Linux/Ubuntu and I've gotten nothing but help.
<TJ-> Nick___: methinks we have too much time on our hands :p
<Nick___> TJ-: Ubuntu/Linux may not be the best OS, but it has the best community.
<Apachez> Nick___: how dare you? ;)
<TJ-> Nick___: I agree.... but an OS without a support community is no OS
<Nick___> Apachez: It's not noob friendly (hence why I'm here) heh.
<Nick___> Alright, I'm going AFK, I'll bother you guys some more later. Deuces ~
<Apachez> Nick___: what happend to your issue with gfx?
<Apachez> did additional drivers resolve it?
<wsky> okay so refind does not see my ubuntu installtion on my mac, any ubuntu mac users here?
<[Ex0r]> Hello guys. I have ubuntu 14.04 server, and my primary HDD is nearing being full. I am going to put another hdd in it as a secondary one. I was wondering how I would go about formatting it in ubuntu and setting it up so its mounted automatically on startup. (Its an internal hdd)
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: If the system is using LVM then you could simply add the drive as a new Physical Volume to a volume group and extend existing Logical Volumes
<[Ex0r]> Not sure if I am using that or not, I used default options during initial install
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: "sudo vgdisplay" and "mount | grep mapper" - if you see mount reporting paths of the form "/dev/mapper/<VG_NAME>-<LV_NAME>" it'll be using LVM
<rrr> how to auto run a script 3am daily?
<[Ex0r]> rrr using cron
<kokotakus> rrr: google how to use cron
<petrol> can somebody help me with some explanations on the /etc/shadow file
<petrol> I do understand the file stores the hash of the password
<adrian_1908> Does anyone know how to extract a bz2 file (no tar'd, just bz2 with text-file inside) to a different directory than itself? I can't get it to work.
<Guest34494> hi
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, try unp ..you'll need to install it
<Guest34494> hi almazys
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: Is that necessary in your experience?
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, it'll extract the file to ~/
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: I need to extract it to a specific directory and want to avoid temporaries at all costs.
<seth-666>  /join #pimpmymint
<seth-666> sorry
<seth-666> i am a noob :(
<ailan> #ubuntu-es
<ailan> haw can I connect to other channnel?
<ikonia> ailan: /join #channel
<bazhang>  /join #channel ailan
<ailan> thenks
<alexi5> hello
<eike_> what is this aboutẞ
<eike_> ẞ
<eike_> ?
<cfhowlett> !topic | eike_
<ubottu> eike_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Finetundra> good morning folks. I'm thinking of doing a full wipe and clean install. what is the best way to go about this?
<ikonia> Finetundra: just format the partitions when the installer asks you where to install
<Finetundra> ikonia, thats it?
<ikonia> yes
<user937048296725> how can i disable the guest account?
<Finetundra> and what would be the best way to preserve some of my more important files?
<ikonia> Finetundra: you just said you wanted a clean wipe
<ikonia> now you say you want to preserve files ?
<ikonia> what do you REALLY want
<Finetundra> sorry, i've been up all night. what i'm trying to do is keep just a few things and empty the drive of the OS and the rest
<ikonia> Finetundra: copy the files you want somewhere else then a usb pen drive for example
<Finetundra> ok
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  and consider creating a separate /home partition, for your persoanl files
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, explain
<Aquent> hey, sometimes my mouse randomly right clicks
<Aquent> it used to work perfectly on windows
<Aquent> is there some easy fix?
<Finetundra> Aquent, are you on a laptop?
<Aquent> yeh
<Finetundra> Aquent, go to system settings-->displays. do you see a second monitor?
<BluesKaj> Aquent, make sure your touchpad is disabled while typing or disabled completely if a mouse is plugged in.
<Aquent> no
<Aquent> no mouse and it is disabled
<Aquent> while typing
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  with a separate /home partition, you can easily reinstall ubuntu, without touching the files in /home
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  during reinstallation, you format / but don't format /home
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, should I do that now or later
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  after you backed up (backupped?) and wiped your installation
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, ok. would you be able to walk me through while in the live session?
<Aquent> the disabled while typing doesnt really work tho
<Aquent> I can still move my mouse around while typing
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, or the better question is would you mind?
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  you simply create new partitions with gparted and assign them during installation, a small partition for / and a large one for /home (and swap as an option)
<Aquent> oh I see, it does work as in I can't click
<glogic> You might also consider a separate /data partition, especially useful for multiboot setups.
<AaronAng> hi there, I am trying to install solarized colorscheme for terminal (I'm using xubuntu), but there is one problem. Whenever my cursor is active on a letter, I cant read the letter, because they are the same color. However I was wondering if I can make the letter change color whenever the cursor is on a letter>
<AaronAng> ?
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust, hello again. I've run into an issue. while I was backing up my HDD the backup drive suddenly unmounted and now i get this error every time I try to mount it: http://imgur.com/zzZ8dP8
<Finetundra> can someone help me with this: http://imgur.com/zzZ8dP8
<js1123> Hi, I've got a question concerning the hardware of a desktop pc vs hardware of a rack server. I want to know if it is possible/beneficial to use an old rack server its hardware/case to build a "killer desktop pc" ?
<Finetundra> i was backing up a window spartition when the backup drive suddenly unmounted and nom I get this: http://imgur.com/zzZ8dP8
<bazhang> js1123, try ##hardware
<jnhghy> how can I view a ppt file in ubuntu? what app can I use?
<jnhghy> ubutnu 14.04
<EriC^> jnhghy: Libre
<Finetundra> jnhghy, libre office impress should work
<bazhang> jnhghy, tried libreoffice
<Lope> How can I rename a TTF font (by commandline)? I think the name is embedded in the file?
<itstallchris> anyone using gcalcli? I have a few questions
<woozy> I installed Ubuntu from a flash drive and now it won't boot correctly unless the flash drive is plugged in. Grub sometimes comes up but after I choose Ubuntu disk runs a little than goes black and makes a noise then does nothing
<BluesKaj> woozy, have you tied sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ? X being the partition where the mbr resides
<Nick___> Can anybody with knowledge in old PC graphics cards help me?
<Nick___> It's a long story, so I need to tell you all of what happened ahead of time.
<woozy> BluesKaj: I tried but I got an error. I don't remember what error. I can try again. I also used the boot - repair tool and it did nothing.
<bazhang> Nick___, the 6150go?
<BluesKaj> `woo hmm, boot-repair usually works ...is this a dual boot machine ?
<Nick___> yes
<Nick___> bazhang: Yes.*
<woozy> BluesKaj: no its just Ubuntu. Tried to move from elementary to ubuntu
<bazhang> Nick___, problems with unity or gnome-shell
<Nick___> bazhang: Big words oh god
<Nick___> bazhang: First off, I'm doing this now: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Nick___> bazhang: Second off, I get errors at startup
<bazhang> Nick___, unity is the one with the dock/launcher on the left
<Nick___> bazhang: Yes
<BluesKaj> woozy, uefi or bios?
<bazhang> Nick___, so thats a ppa you installed for it
<Nick___> bazhang: Yes.
<woozy> BluesKaj: bios
<bazhang> Nick___, and you want to remove the ppa now
<Nick___> bazhang: No.
<Nick___> bazhang: Somebody told me to install that driver, so I'm doing that.
<bazhang> Nick___, problems with the ppa you need to contact the maintainer
<Nick___> bazhang: But my problem is that I get @#$* at startup
<bazhang> Nick___, well ppa-purge it
<Nick___> bazhang: I don't have a problem with the ppa, I was just notifying you of what I was doing.
<bazhang> Nick___, if you have issues with drivers from a ppa, that the ppa issue
<Nick___> bazhang: Forget about the ppa lol
<Nick___> bazhang: I don't have issues with any drivers, mate
<Nick___> bazhang: Forget that I mentioned drivers, etc...
<Nick___> bazhang: I am having problems at startup.
<Nick___> bazhang: That is my issue.
<bazhang> Nick___,  what is the blah blah at start up, be very clear about that
<naftilos76> hi, i want to generate a sha1 string from a password string that contains symbols such as !@#$%. Does anybody know how this can be done?
<naftilos76> i can do => echo "string_to_encrypt" | sha256sum
<naftilos76> however if i do  => echo "string_to_encrypt!@#$%" | sha256sum it does not work
<frex> Ngwenya is in the house
<est31> naftilos76: the $ is the problem
<est31> you have to escape it
<naftilos76> with / ?
<est31> and the ! is a problem too
<est31> escape them with \
<woozy> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<KeksMan> hey, im trying to change the resolution of my third monitor via the command line (the proper resolution for that monitor is not listed in the settings), but when creating a mode and trying to add that mode to the monitor, all i get is an error
<KeksMan> "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<naftilos76> echo "/!@#/$%" | sha256sum would this be right?
<naftilos76> it does not work either
<est31> hello any package maintainer for the libopenal package here?
<est31> could you disable SSE support?
<teward> est31: file a bug against the package
<est31> when I run it with SSE enabled its breaking
<k1l> est31: best is to file a bug
<teward> est31: you need to file a bug with `ubuntu-bug libopenal` or whatever the package name is
<est31> I filed one, but when do I get a reaction? in two years?
<teward> and explain the issue
<teward> est31: bug number>
<Nick___> bazhang: Apparently, the startup resolved itself. On to the next problem, I guess.
<est31> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/1416042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1416042 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "crashing when building with SSE" [Undecided,New]
<Nick___> bazhang: The other problem I'm having, is that my wireless adapter isn't working.
<Nick___> bazhang: There's only one driver, but when I enable/use it, it still doesn't work.
<manornk>  /join #php
<BluesKaj> woozy, boot into the live usb, then open a terminal and run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX, as posted earlier X is where your / partition is. then run sudo update-grub
<k1l> est31: seems like its just synced from debian. so you might want to file the bug there too and link it on laucnhpad.net
<est31> ok
<teward> est31: considering the package is in `universe`, getting fixes in Ubuntu will be at the community's discretion - someone has to step up to conffirm the bug and such.  YOu should probably file the bug against debian since it's just synced over, apparently.
<est31> ok I'll do that
<dufferzafar> How can I create a new wifi network from terminal? http://imgur.com/dHtpk8A
<Nick___> Can anybody help me?
<Nick___> My Wi-Fi adapter isn't working.
<dhrosa> can someone help me why I can't ssh into this laptop that's on my local network? I can ssh into localhost from the laptop, and I can ssh from the laptop to my desktop, but I can't ssh from my desktop to my laptop. I never get a password prompt or anything and it just hangs
<dhrosa> I don't know if it's an sshd config thing, or a firewall thing, or what
<dhrosa> anyone know where else I should look besides sshd config and ufw?
<BluesKaj> dhrosa, i have to ask do you have ssh installed on all machines, bot server and client, sometimes it's just that simple
<dhrosa> yep, both server and client are installed on both machines. I can see the ssh server running if I do service --status-all
<jhutchins> dhrosa: You might have specified that sshd only listen on localhost, but you can use ssh -v to see what's happening.
<dhrosa> jhutchins: from my desktop -> laptop, I get "Connecting to 192.168.121 port 22", and then nothing after that it hangs
<jhutchins> dhrosa: And in /var/log/auth.log on the target?
<belkin_tty> hello ubuntu
<belkin_tty> I want to install restricted packages for A/V only. I don't want to install the whole bunch of fonts and java
<dhrosa> jhutchins: I don't think I see anything sshd related in there on my laptop, just a bunch of "pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by dhrosa(uid=0)"
<Apachez> belkin_tty: apt-cache showpkg xxx
<Apachez> where xxx is the package name
<deitarion> My brother's machine has been forgetting to install kernel headers automatically after upgrades for several months now (forcing him to manually install them to regain nvidia binary driver support) but now it's gotten worse.
<Apachez> there you will see which packages the restricted is made of
<woozy> BluesKaj: would I install into /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<belkin_tty> what packages should I install? to view mkv, mp4 and other media type files
<deitarion> Anyone ever seen this kind of breakage from dkms_autoinstaller before? --> "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel {start} cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-{start} package"
<BluesKaj> woozy, sda
<woozy> BluesKaj: OK. I plugged in the flash drive and it's running rn in normal environment. It just doesn't start without it plugged in.
<Nick___> Hey, can anybody help me?
<Nick___> My battery isn't charging (almost as if it's in desktop mode)..
<Nick___> How do I change that/check it?
<BluesKaj> woozy, ok you have open the bios and change the boot sequence to boot the HDD first, seems your usb is probly first atm.
<skweek> dude, why dont you google it
<Nick___> dude, why don't you just help me or stfu
<Nick___> I came on here looking for help, not to get backlash from a keyboard warrior.
<kostkon> deitarion, apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic
<woozy> BluesKaj: I keep the cd very first incase any errors happen. Is that OK?
<skweek> because im interested in your problem, but have projects, so I want you to tell me whats going on to bounce it off of me.
<skweek> im no keyboard warrior, just your friendly helping hand
<Nick___> "Friendly" "dude, why dont you google it"
<dhrosa> jhutchins: my laptop's ip is 192.168.1.121, and in my sshd_config I have AddressFamily any, and ListenAddress 192.168.1.121
<xangua> belkin_tty: ubuntu-restricted-extras to install codecs, fonts, flash
<Nick___> Pick one.
<BluesKaj> woozy, yes, that's fine
<skweek> I might be warrior-esq.. tho :) thank you for the compliment
<skweek> perhaps slightly gruff Nick___
<demonskull> i dont undertund wy my ubunt not install skype
<Nick___> Real mature mate. The standard 5 year old comeback.
<deitarion> kostkon: http://pastebin.com/P8uSRc8K
<skweek> going to go back to working on my project...
<bazhang> demonskull, its in partner
<woozy> BluesKaj: I read online it might be a graphics error because I get the boot sound etc.
<bazhang> demonskull, enable the partner repo
<belkin_tty> xangua, I just want the video part. that command will install java fonts and whole lot of other packages I don't want
<kostkon> deitarion, have you applied the latest updates
<bazhang> !info skype partner | demonskull
<ubottu> demonskull: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<deitarion> kostkon: I'll ask him, just in case he somehow forgot. (At the moment, he's about 5 hours away at university)
<xangua> belkin_tty: install gstreamer bad and ugly then, or install VLC
<dhrosa> rebooting due to monitor weirdness
<Guest2587>  I have created a script and added it to "Startup Applicaiton" in my Cinnamon desktop, the problem is that this script executes only once, how can I make this script listen to the system and when certain state appears, it executes everytime?
<deitarion> Guest2587: What state?
<Guest2587> deitarion, the script is about battery state, when battery gets lower than 10%, it informs me, but it does this only once after every login
<linelevel> Hi, can anyone suggest an alternative to connecting to an OpenVPN server via network-manager? I want to have one bash terminal that tunnels through the VPN, while the rest of my applications access the internet directly.
<Guest2587> linelevel, proxychains... i think
<deitarion> Guest2587: I'm not familiar with Cinnamon, but the first thing you'll want to check is whether the battery monitor/power manager components support running scripts on events like that.
<Guest2587> deitarion, yes, it supports
<deitarion> Guest2587: Then that's what you want to use. In every desktop I've tried, the startup applications system is just for running on the event "system has started".
<kostkon> Guest2587, you could paste the contents of the script
<Quiznos> hello everyone
<Guest2587> kostkon, http://pastebin.com/afpbxYQ8
<cenobite_> is there a possibility to install ubuntu on a Nexus 5 phone?
<bazhang> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> cenobite_, ^
<cenobite_> ty
<Guest2587> i want that script to run continuously in the background
<Quiznos> i'm installing raring on neighbor's lappy and I have difficulties; btw, i'm a 20+y slackware user, so mental info is no problem.
<BluesKaj> woozy, when you boot hold the left shift key to get to grub...sorry i forgot about that old trick dunno if it still works
<Quiznos> my problem is with wifi and bluetoof
<bazhang> Quiznos, raring is eol
<kostkon> Guest2587, you could change it to an infinite loop but that i'm guessing would cause it to max out your cpu. there's always the dbus interface of upower if you know how to use it http://upower.freedesktop.org/docs/ref-dbus.html
<BluesKaj> toof , what is this ?
<bazhang> Quiznos, choose a supported version
<BluesKaj> and speak english
<deitarion> Guest2587: As I see it, there are two problems with your approach.
<bazhang> bluetooth I would wager
<dhrosa> jhutchins: back
<Quiznos> bazhang: ok, good to know but it's the only dist that works psudo-well on this lappy for neighbor
<Guest2587> deitarion, plz mention
<deitarion> Guest2587: First, you need a second loop so it won't exit after mplayer does.
<Quiznos> bazhang: the only dist thqt i have on cd, without getting online first, chicken-egg
<woozy> BluesKaj: a guide online had me add radeon.modeset=0 at the end of a command line in. Grub and it worked but how do I make it permanent. Says about installing the drivers
<bazhang> Quiznos, then see the eolupgrades link to get support please
<skweek> linelevel, you can't actually use a vpn that way, a vpn is on the system routing level, while using a secure tunnel bash session is an application level task
<deitarion> Guest2587: Second, you need to run mplayer in the background and store the PID so it can continue checking the battery level and cancel the alert itself if the error condition is resolved.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Quiznos
<ubottu> Quiznos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Quiznos> bazhang: is that page or site?
<BluesKaj> woozy, which gpu do have
<bazhang> that last link Quiznos
<Quiznos> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Guest2587> deitarion, can you give me example on pastebin?
<Quiznos> ok but i need to reload firefox first. nother chick-egg thing
<Quiznos> ubottu: ty
<bazhang> Quiznos, thats a bot
<Quiznos> heh ya i got it
<deitarion> Guest2587: Honestly, doing this in shell script feels like the wrong approach to me. First, this seems like a common enough problem that there should be a more ready-made solution. Second, I'd probably do it in a proper programming language.
<bazhang> Quiznos, if you get that link, there are options to eolupgrade completely from the cmd line
<Quiznos> bazhang: i've offline for a few years
<Guest2587> deitarion, i don't know much programming :( so restricted to shell commands
<linelevel> skweek: So is it theoretically impossible for an application to implement the routing changes and talk to the OpenVPN server itself?
<Quiznos> bazhang: ok, but there's only one browser in raring, it was too old, then i learned that its repopsit was missing-not-accessible
<Quiznos> so i 'm sqrood
<BluesKaj> woozy, in other words , which graphics ?
<woozy> BluesKaj: Ummm a quad core with amd radeon graphics
<Quiznos> bazhang: pls spill mind about raring for 1m?
<Quiznos> about raring.
<est31> How long does it take in average until a mail sent to submit@bugs.debian.org results in an entry on the bugs page?
<sunixsys> Took a while but I finally figured out why zipwhip text wasn't working had to enable a ppa to get unity to whitelist tray applications
<est31> is there some manual step involved
<k1l> Quiznos: forget about raring. take a 14.04 iso and start with that
<deitarion> Guest2587: I don't have Cinnamon, but I can probably give you some better code. Why don't we move to PMs so we're not cluttering up the channel?
<skweek> linelevel, that's just a different thing called ssh or proxies
<Quiznos> k1l: cant do that yet, need to fix raring to move on.
<Quiznos> btww, on this impidgin, how do i incr fontsize?
<bazhang> try in #pidgin Quiznos
<k1l> Quiznos: that is the worst start: start with a EOL ubunut and have issues. ist dont understand how people calling themselves they know about linux can do such a dumb thing at all.
<bazhang>  /join #pdigin
<bazhang> err #pidgin
<Quiznos> ok bazhang
<Quiznos> as i said, i'm a few years offline... gotta catch up
<bazhang> Quiznos, once you have eolupgraded, seriously consider upgrading to hexchat
<BluesKaj> woozy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Quiznos> bazhang: yaya
<k1l> Quiznos: there is no choice to run raring. besides you want to patch all stuff on your own. so easiest way is getting a 14.04 iso (which in most cases means better hardware support with newer kernel anyway)
<linelevel> skweek: I don't have control over the VPN server. And the VPN's LAN does not allow outgoing HTTP requests. Surely there's some way for me to get on this VPN without my entire system losing internet access?
<NinjaCowboy> Does anyone know of a good hex editor for Ubuntu that they would recommend?
<bazhang> NinjaCowboy, apt-cache search hex shows a few
<Quiznos> j1lwhen i get thi raring install working, i can then do that. chicken-egg here.
<kshah> Hi, I’m on 12.10 and would like to upgrade to 14.04 — so first I’m updating my sources.list to use old-releases.ubuntu.com updating and trying to upgrade, is this more or less the correct procedure?
<bazhang> kshah, yes, though  a long one
<woozy> BluesKaj: so what should I do?
<bazhang> kshah, you could also get the newer release and choose to preserve home
<kshah> bazhang: but possibly less painful than reinstalling all of my software, daemons, etc etc
<Quiznos> 1. how do i repair broken sources.list - apt-get says all repos are dead or the like
<NinjaCowboy> The best would be to back up your existing data and install 14.04 fresh.
<k1l> Quiznos: the raring repos are shut down. since its EOL
<bazhang> Quiznos, the link I gave shows exactly that
<kshah> bazhang: newer release?
<bazhang> Quiznos, please have a read of it first
<Quiznos> what's the root repo url that raring can use? ftp.heanet.ie doesnt have it
<BluesKaj> woozy, so what's your state of affairs atm ...where are you bootwise?
<bazhang> kshah, 14.04 for example
<Quiznos> bazhang: ok,
<k1l> Quiznos: i think you still dont understand what trouble you put yourself in.
<kshah> bazhang: which is what I’m going for, but you said “preserve home” meaning just backup my home directories, or did that mean something else?
<Quiznos> k1l: i get the pict.
<xangua> kshah: if you have a separate /home partition you just need to format /, that's what he means
<k1l> Quiznos: you started from a very very bad point. its easiest if you get a 12.04 or 14.04 iso and start with installing that. if you really want to make a lot of effort you cant change the raring repos to the old-releases ones and make the upgrade.
<bazhang> kshah, the installer will have that option, yes to preserve your home directory
<dhrosa> can anyone help me debug why I can't ssh into my laptop on my local network? Nothing seems off in ufw or sshd_config on the laptop. I can ping the laptop and I can ssh localhost on the laptop. I've also noticed that nmap <laptop ip> just hangs and does nothing
<k1l> Quiznos: i would not invest in any wifi bringing to life action but put a lan cable in there to just let it make the release-upgrade
<Quiznos> k1l: ok but not possible atm unless there is an ftp bin on raring to hit up distrowatch
<dhrosa> this seems to be a networking/firewall issue rather than an sshd issue I think
<k1l> Quiznos: forget about distrowatch
<avid_fan> Anyone know how one might find files, via command line, of a particular size range, say 3-4GB? I know how to use find to get a list of files less than, and greater than, a certain size, but is there anyway to combine the two?
<k1l> Quiznos: which of the 2 ways i describe do you want to take?
<Quiznos> are they late/
<kshah> bazhang / xangua: thanks both, I’m going to try it through apt first, this is my Digital Ocean VPS
<Quiznos> k1not sure, keep writing?
<k1l> Quiznos: 1. get a working iso of 12.04 or 14.04     2. just get a lancable for inet support and do the relase upgrade 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 with the old-releases repo
<dupingping> How to set cursor for special region instead of window on gtk3?
<Quiznos> k1l ok
<Quiznos> k1l what is 14.04's name?
<bazhang> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<bazhang> ^ Quiznos
<Quiznos> ty
<k1l> Quiznos: trusty. but keep in mind you need to make every upgrade step, which means raring -> saucy -> trusty
<bazhang> np
<k1l> Quiznos: and you dont change the sources list name for the release. you use the updater and let it do it
<Quiznos> k1l: i'll just get Trusty
<k1l> !downloads
<Quiznos> k1l ya i know that
<k1l> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Utopic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<bazhang> its !torrents
<Quiznos> bot ust be busy :>
<bazhang> wrong factoid choice
<Quiznos> ah
<Quiznos> anything else to tell?
<bazhang> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 <-- Quiznos
<Quiznos> ok
<Quiznos> afk
<skweek> linelevel, I duno, off of the top of my head I can think of 1. setting up a torbrowser or torgateway, 2. using a ssh tunnel for various applications and to a host machine, 3. using a socks5 proxy to route traffic from applications, 4. using a virtualized environment to access the VPN keeping it separated from the host operating system, 5. maybe going so far as to finding and using an open port on the machine and setting up an
<skweek> VNC over SSH connection  on that port to access another machine on different network, 6. setting up a reverse shell and passing traffic through that connection. I know you said that http access is blocked on your vpn but would any of these possibilities be completely limited by it? do you know if you have access to any open ports from an outside network while connected to this vpn?
<kshah> wow.. i seriously don’t envy the people whose job it is to ensure an upgrade path from LTS to LTS
<linelevel> skweek: Good suggestions. Option 4 seems the cleanest to me. I wonder what the most lightweight way virtual environment that would suffice would be.
<kshah> I can’t imagine they don’t have a lot of automated testing around that
<Quiznos> oops, dont touch that btn!!!
<skweek> lol, windows xp? :)
<Quiznos> no, sausgers
<Quiznos> heh
<Quiznos> foreign irc aht prog
<Quiznos> chat
<bazhang> found the correct torrent there Quiznos
<Quiznos> not yet
<Quiznos> brb
<daftykins> linelevel: what's all this about? connecting to a VPN without losing internet access from home? all you need to do is not inherit default routes from the VPN...
<Quiznos> ok, what
<Quiznos> oops
<Quiznos> whats the diff tween server and desktop .iso's?
<daftykins> server has a lot less junk and is meant for servers
<daftykins> no GUI, etc.
<Quiznos> ah
<daftykins> no office suite and all the related programs you wouldn't use from a command line only server
<Quiznos> anythin else?
<Quiznos> k
<linelevel> daftykins: Can you elaborate on how to set that up in Ubuntu? I'm connecting to the VPN via network-manager.
<daftykins> linelevel: go into the connection properties and select to not obtain the routes. depends what you use this VPN for really
<studio_> are there in #ubuntu-touch only bots?
<woozy> BluesKaj: it's working now. Seems to have been a driver issue. Thanks for the help
<linelevel> daftykins: I'm using this VPN to ssh into servers which are only accessible within the VPN's LAN. I want specific bash terminals to be on the VPN's LAN, but I want the rest of my system (browsers, messaging clients, Ubuntu updates, etc.) to use my home internet connection.
<Quiznos> is the *-i386 the generic dist for all platforms?
<bazhang> studio_, just be patient
<bazhang> Quiznos, yes
<Quiznos> k
<daftykins> linelevel: yeah that's easy, because once attached to the VPN you get the routes to its' networks, but you need to stop it from using the VPN as the *default route* as that's what carries your internet traffic over it.
<studio_> bazhang, for how long?
<bazhang> if you have 64bit use that Quiznos amd and intel
<bazhang> studio_, as long as it takes, up to you
<Quiznos> ok, dd/l from 10g pipe istarting.
<linelevel> daftykins: Okay, so once I configure the VPN not to obtain routes, how do I get my bash terminal connection to see the VPN's LAN?
<Quiznos> bazhang: umm, i have to chk this lap
<daftykins> linelevel: you SSH by IP address...
<daftykins> linelevel: your terms don't really make sense :)
<daftykins> 'bash terminal connection'
<studio_> bazhang, there are no informations from the "users" ... are they all in private channels?
<daftykins> = SSH session?
<linelevel> daftykins: woops, I meant to delete the word "connection" there.
<linelevel> daftykins: Let's say that there's a computer on the VPN's LAN with hostname `foo`. Once I connect to the VPN, how do I ssh into that machine?
<bazhang> studio_, its the weekend early monday, no idea, try to be patient or try the ubuntuforums askubuntu.com
<daftykins> linelevel: by IP address like i just said
<Quiznos> there are no i386-64 isos
<k1l> Quiznos: 64bit is called amd64
<Quiznos> but ths is an intel cpu here
<k1l> the patent is form amd.
<k1l> *from
<bazhang> thats the same Quiznos
<Quiznos> ah!
<k1l> it works on intel too.
<Quiznos> k
<Quiznos> brb
<linelevel> daftykins: What if the VPN's subnet overlaps with my LAN's subnet?
<daftykins> linelevel: then you need to change your home one
<linelevel> daftykins: I see. Sorry if these are stupid questions.
<daftykins> that's alright, seems you're new to networking
<daftykins> linelevel: best bet might be to connect now, ping the hosts you work with - write down the IPs... then resolve the VPN and you'll know where to SSH
<daftykins> linelevel: but yeah if both sides are 192.168.0.x for example, that's going to be majorly problematic.
<daftykins> you can just change to 192.168.1.x, or anything up to 192.168.254.x
<daftykins> though i suspect you may be referring to 10.x.x.x addressing
<lesshaste> how can I set a maximum RAM usage of any process?
<Quiznos> ok; and64 in progress.
<PCatinean> hey guys
<Quiznos> ok, in progress.
<daftykins> Quiznos: we really don't need moment by moment updates :)
<PCatinean> I get a locale error message on my virtualbox that's a ubuntu 14.10.1 saying that L_ALL is not defined, did a bit of googling and reconfiguring the locale did not help, any advice?
<Quiznos> dont worry, there are many miinutes in a moment :)
<Quiznos> heh
<studio_> are some users here using Ubuntu-Touch?
<skweek> studio_, i'd like to
<Quiznos> in the mean time, thanks alot for all the help.
<studio_> skweek, what kind of device are you using?
<daftykins> studio_: no and it's not really relevant here, if the touch channel is quiet, then you have to wait for more active times (probably weekday office hours GMT) otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic would allow talk of it
<skweek> a lenovo miix 2 11.6 slate tablet
<studio_> and what kernel?
<royden> hey all
<Quiznos> p.oOp
<PCatinean> anyone?
<dako> Hey guys may I ask you a question
<Quiznos> whereever
<dako> Redshift suddenly stopped working i'm running Ubuntu 14.04 32bit
<Quiznos> you killed it; repent.
<k1l> dako: reload it?
<MonkeyDust> dako  yes, i have that too, it's an unstable app, i guess
<dako> It's like 2months since I've used redshift it was working excellent
<daftykins> Quiznos: stop it please.
<Quiznos> aww
<Quiznos> its just my inner snarkist; wants to chat :>
<daftykins> Quiznos: then feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic and rant there :)
<dako> kll: how do i reload it trying uninstalling it from Ubuntu software center and installing it again
<MonkeyDust> Quiznos  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<dako> that dosent help
<Quiznos> i never like *-offtopic.
<bazhang> Quiznos, not here still
<k1l> Quiznos: then you are free to not join but stay silent in here.
<Quiznos> i got that
<bazhang> great
<k1l> dako: i meant restart it.
<dako> Its not even lunching, closing immideatly
<dako> Always I mean always shit like this happens to me
<daftykins> please don't use that language in here
<dako> Working like charm and next moment its gone
<k1l> dako: what is the error?
<dako> I don't know how to run it from terminal tryed with "redshift"
<dako> kill: not working
<jhutchins> dako: Have you recently updated?
<dako> I don't really remember but I have this installation for 3-4years
<dako> and its updating automaticly to LTS
<jhutchins> So you'd be on 14.04 now?
<dako> Yes 14.04
<jhutchins> dako: Have you looked at any logs?
<dako> In the reviews Ubuntu Software Center people say its working on 14.04
<dako> I don't know how to do that
<dako> :|
<hefest> any ideas why am i able to connect to /dev/ttyUSB0 with minicom as root and not as regular user. chmod 777 /dev/ttyUSB0 already done for testing purposes?
<jhutchins> sudo less +G /var/log/syslog
<dako> jhutchins thanks you are my only hope
<jhutchins> dako: also /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hefest> anyone?
<dako> jhutchins: so i just copy paste whats writen in the terminal
<dako> because i don't understand shit
<k1l> dako: no need for that language please.
<dako> I'm sorry :|
<kshah> 12.10 -> 13.10 -> 14.01.1 LTS complete, awesome
<jhutchins> dako: Look for things that say something like "error" or EE.
<jhutchins> dako: Another possibility would be to see if the system works when redshift is purged (not just uninstalled).
<pqatsi> Does have xen xapi packages for Ubuntu Utopic?
<dako> There is wall of text i don't understand here better leave it like this so i don't mess my installtion
<jhutchins> dako: I'm thinking there may be a bad config file in /etc/X11/ or a subdirectory.
<dako> jhutchins but i didn't change thing, just updating thats all i do
<dako> and installing apps from ubuntu software center
<k1l> !paste | dako
<ubottu> dako: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dako> forgot to mention I reported problem to Ubuntu today something about Nvidia might be that
<jhutchins> dako: You probably have a conf file in ~/.config/redshift.conf - move or rename that, see if it helps.
<dako> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9999635/
<daftykins> dako: that is not a complete log file
<jhutchins> dako: This channel is mostly just a bunch of fellow users - it's not an official channel for reporting problems.
<dako> I'm aware of that but you guys are my only hope
<jamil_1> hi all, kubuntu is suddenly refusing to boot, in grub resuce doing ls (hd0,4
<jamil_1> ) shows nothing
<daftykins> no, you can also help yourself in this life :)
<gs3r> hellp needed, linux mint 17.1 after switching to nvidia driver turned off panel?
<Paramezius> hello, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and I need to install a program called pyobd
<bazhang> jamil_1, what version of kubuntu is that
<bazhang> gs3r, ask mintsupport
<bazhang> !mintsupport | gs3r
<ubottu> gs3r: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Paramezius> When i try to install it it tells me that it needs python-wxgtk2.6 but it is not available in the repos
<jamil_1> bazhang: 14.04 or 14.10
<daftykins> !info python-wxgtk2.6 trusty
<dako> jhutchins: i don't have config in .config
<ubottu> Package python-wxgtk2.6 does not exist in trusty
<dako> for redshift
<kshah> it’s normal for me to experience wonky behaviour from things like ruby installed via rbenv post dist-upgrade, correct?
<Paramezius> I installed 2.8 from the repositories but no luck.
<Paramezius> ubottu, any idea what could i do?
<ubottu> Paramezius: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kshah> I can imagine many reasons why, but if someone could shine light on specifics that would be nice
<rns> is there an easy GUI app for ubuntu for running postgres, similar to this one for mac? http://postgresapp.com/
<jhutchins> kshah: You want specifics for undefined "wonky behavior"?
<kshah> jhutchins: when you put it like that, now I just feel silly
<jhutchins> kshah: Generally speaking there shouldn't be any problems with post-upgrade installs, but that's not to say there aren't problems.
<kshah> jhutchins: basically I was getting build failures when I tried to install a few gems after going 12.10 -> 14.04, I’m removing ruby completely and reinstalling
<daftykins> kshah: i was a bit dubious when you said you went from 12.10 to 13.10, before 14.04.
<daftykins> did someone advise that? because that sounds iffy
<kshah> jhutchins: I didn’t save the failure messages but it seemed like reinstalling ruby since it’s not installed via apt would be a good call
<kshah> no, no one advised it, but I need cmake and libgit2 and a few other packages
<kshah> that I can’t easily get w/o an upgrade
<jhutchins> kshah: Ah, installing outside of apt would probably be a source of "wonky behavior".
<daftykins> kshah: yeah but you skipped 13.04
<pr0t> How can I enable the lucid repo on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> pr0t: why? lucid is EOL in 2 months
<daftykins> (desktop has been for ages)
<pr0t> that's okay I need it for limo-session
<k1l> pr0t: lucid is even EOL for desktops now
<pr0t> it's for my daughter
 * ki7rw has given up installing 64 bit google earth on 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 - 32 bit google earth installed very easy
<pr0t> on a netbook from 2008 :P
<kshah> daftykins: I did.. not intentionally, I just subbed ‘archive’ to ‘old-releases’ in my sources.list and ran dist-upgrade, wasn’t intentional
<pr0t> sorry qimo-session
<kshah> daftykins: I’m not familiar enough with Ubuntu to know the .04 / .10 convention differences
<kshah> (googles)
<k1l> pr0t: its included in 12.04
<daftykins> kshah: well there's a x.04 and x.10 every year, it's year.month, so every april and october there's a release
<kshah> ahh
<jamil_1> bazhang: ??
<daftykins> when upgrading from one to the next, you have to go through every version in between - unless you're going LTS -> LTS like with 12.04.x -> 14.04.1
<pr0t> k11: I am running xubuntu on it.
<bazhang> jamil_1, are you using grub2?
<k1l> pr0t: can you explain the whole story?
<jamil_1> I should be, but no sure
<pr0t> sure I wanted to install qimo, but the iso I couldn't get to boot on the netbook for the life of me
<bazhang> jamil_1, you spoke of hd(0,4)
<pr0t> so I just installed Xubuntu instead and then wanted to enable the lucid repo which contains qimo-session and all of its reps
<jamil_1> bazhang:  yes
<k1l> pr0t: 10.04 (lucid) is no choice for desktop usage.
<PaulaSantos> alguém
<k1l> pr0t: and as i said: qimo-session is included in 12.04, too
<jamil_1> bazhang: the drive i boot kubuntu from
<daftykins> ugh netbooks
<bazhang> jamil_1, you were listing a grub1 though
<jamil_1> bazhang:  sorry ?
<gs3r> sorry for that, panels are but on another display :)
<jamil_1> bazhang: interestingly ls (hd0,2) lists files on that partition
<pi2> hi... i'm having trouble to set up my sql in eclipse for django... any help is greatly appreciated
<kshah> yay problems solved, gem installation problem wasn’t even upgrade related in the end
<jamil_1> hi all, kubuntu is suddenly refusing to boot, in grub rescue doing ls (hd0,4) shows nothing, though ls (hd0,2) lists files in that partition
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I just installed 14.04LTS and after updating and rebooting, apt-get update hangs on connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com.  I can ping that machine and even bring it up in firefox, but I can't get apt-get update or install to work.  Any ideas?  All answers I can find assume there's a network problem getting to that url, which isn't the case here. Also another machine on the same network does NOT have that problem.
<dj_segfault> I should add that there are no error messages; it just hangs
<TJ-> dj_segfault: Have you tried running apt-get under strace, in case there are clues?
<dalton__> hey,
<dalton__> thanks for offering to help
<dj_segfault> thanks, no.  I don't know about strace.  Gimme a sec and I'll try it
<TJ-> dj_segfault: something like "sudo strace -o /tmp/apt-get.log -f apt-get update"
<homebase> i partion out my 2TB external to 3 parts i got linux mint and Ubuntu both work BUT for my windows files i cant find the 3rd part of the hardrive that have my other folders i have been using with windows 8 that is on my computer hardirve. i cant seem to find my files any suggestions
<TJ-> homebase: "sudo blkid" might help you identify which partition Windows is in, by the NTFS file-system type
<homebase> tj: thanks ill try it
<dj_segfault> TJ it's doing a select(12 [5 6 7 9 100] ,[] , nullm {0,500000}) = 0 (Timeout) but doing that very rapidly like it's not even waiting.  Also doing "rt_sigprockmask(SIG_BLOCK, [WINCH], 8) = 0" and rt_sigprockmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], null, 0) = 0"
<TJ-> dj_segfault: Sounds like it's spinning, waiting from a response that never arrives
<dj_segfault> (this is on another machine so I'm typing that all in) Usually 0 means success so I don't know what those things are but I assume the're succeeding
<TJ-> dj_segfault: from == for
<TJ-> dj_segfault: Does the problem PC have any network connectivity?
<dj_segfault> TJ is there a way to increase the timeout?  Like I said I can bring it up in firefox fine so I know it's accessible
<dj_segfault> Yes, I can bring up any page in Firefox.  And there are no proxies
<TJ-> dj_segfault: Does it have more than one network interface?
<dj_segfault> (more googling says to try a different mirror, looking for how to do that now)
<dj_segfault> No, one ethernet port
<tomreyn> apt archive mirror issues?
<TJ-> dj_segfault: OK, there's a trick you can use if the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror that has been chosen isn't responding
<CryptoSiD> is trusty the last ubuntu?
<tomreyn> CryptoSiD: neither the last nor the latest
<CryptoSiD> what is the latest?
<k1l> CryptoSiD: trusty is 14.04 its the latest LTS. 14.10 is the latest final release
<CryptoSiD> whats the name of 14.10
<CryptoSiD> id like to update to it
<k1l> utopic
<k1l> CryptoSiD: wait, dont do the debian update
<k1l> CryptoSiD: use the update manager for upgrading
<TJ-> dj_segfault: Temporarily change the IP that is returned for the hostname. Do echo "91.189.91.14 us.archive.ubuntu.com" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<k1l> !upgrade | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xangua> CryptoSiD: so you are using trystu without any problems and want to upgrade to latest ubuntu release, why?
<CryptoSiD> cause im bored;p
<k1l> CryptoSiD: keep in mind that you need to upgrade every 6 monts from now on until 16.04
<TJ-> dj_segfault: That'll force ap-get to use another IP - if that works, you know that the problem is the locally cached IP for us.archive.ubuntu.com was not responding. After that, you can delete the line or alter it to another IP, depending on how you chose to permanently fix the issue
<CryptoSiD> no problem with this:)
<CryptoSiD> upgrading right now!
<TJ-> dj_segfault: To see all the IPv4 addresses assigned to us.archive.ubuntu.com, do "dig +short us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<oats> How do I change the vim colorscheme?
<tg39skv0e> Hi everyone! I keep getting disconnected from this server with this error: (Connection interrupted by peer) anyone knows what's this?
<TJ-> dj_segfault: You can try each of those in /etc/hosts if necessary
<dj_segfault> OK, TJ, will try that next.  Right now I went into Muon updater and changed sources from US to Main.  Not sure if it's working because I get no output other than stupid progress bar.
<TJ-> dj_segfault: That's why working at a terminal shell is much better when diagnosing issues ;)
<Axton> Hi. I have a problem. I cant ssh into my ubuntu machine after creating a "git" user. Yesterday I only have one user (me) on the machine, and I could ssh in and use screen etc. I have a ssh keypair and I ssh in without entering my password. Then I created a new user called "git". I took the same puplic key and put it in the "git" users "authorized_keys" file. Now I can ssh ind with "git" but not with "me". When I try with "me" it ask for password but then
<Axton> I can ssh in with "git" and then "su me" and then enter password with no problem. But when I then enter "screen -d -r" it fail. I have to enter "script /dev/null" to enter my screen session.
<Axton> Dont know what I have done wrong in the process. Can anybody help?
<TJ-> Axton: Have you checked that the public key was only copied, rather than moved, from your primary user to the 'git' account?
<TJ-> Axton: "ls -al /home/$USER/.ssh/*.pub" should help you there
<Axton> TJ-: The file authorized_keys is still in ~/.ssh/ on my "me" user
<dj_segfault> Axton, if you copied the same public key over to the git user, when you ssh in it is probably trying to log you in as git, which probably doesn't have a shell.  You need to make a separate key for each user.
<TJ-> dj_segfault: That'd depend on which user is specified, e.g. ssh me@pc or ssh git@pc
<Axton> dj_segfault: AH. I thought that the username was detemined when I logged on with "ssh USER@server"
<viwal> Hi Guys, I have problem after installed xubuntu on my Thinkpad X220 with SSD in mSata
<tomreyn> tg39skv0e: are you sure it says _interrupted_, not _reset_?
<viwal> I have isntalled xubuntu from live usb
<viwal> after boot system fails to initramfs
<viwal> I found some articlet on google but nothing helps me
<divBy0> hey... what is git?
<Axton> TJ-: I specify the user before the @. me@server does not work. git@user does work
<vlt> Axton: You are right.
<Quatroking> I have come with an amazing problem
<pavlos> divBy0, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_%28software%29
<TJ-> Axton: OK, so when you ssh git@pc, then "su me", check "/home/me/.ssh/" still has the public key
<Axton> TJ-: it does
<divBy0> pavlos: thanks, i didnt know what wikipedia was before now. but after reading that i still dont understand what its main purpose is
<TJ-> Axton: Are the ownership and permissions of /home/me/.ssh correct?
<bittyx> Hiya. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.1 and connected a secondary HDD which has Ubuntu 12.04 installed. The secondary HDD has an encrypted partition for "/home" - however, I can't boot the system from that HDD because some of it is corrupted. If I know the root password for the Ubuntu installed on that HDD, is there some way to retrieve the encrypted partition?
<Quatroking> In a week, I'll be having a semester that's all about ASP.NET. I run Ubuntu, because my laptop's dead gpu prevents me from running windows. How do I develop and run asp.net stuff on my ubuntu laptop?
<Axton> TJ-: but it is the same key as I put in the git user's authorized_keys
<bjorn_> hi,
<bjorn_> Someone know how to solve issue with indicator icon not being shown in xubuntu/ubuntu?
<Axton> TJ-: Should I generate a separate key for the git user?
<TJ-> Axton: I use the same pub key to connect to different users on remote systems; no issues theerw
<viwal> hmm any idea?
<dj_segfault> TJ I tried all 5 IP addresses in /etc/hosts for us.archive.ubuntu.com with the same results each time
<bjorn_> Someone know how to solve issue with Dropbox indicator icon not being shown in xubuntu/ubuntu?
<Axton> TJ-: hmm. okay. So that is not the problem..!
<vlt> Axton: Yes, using the same key should not be the source of your problem here.
<dj_segfault> Axton, TJ My bad for giving him misinformation. I thought each user needed a separate key.  Sorry
<TJ-> dj_segfault: OK, that points to a local issue with an apt proxy setting, or else local routing table, although Firefox working would seem to rule out a general routing table fault
<pavlos> divBy0, click on distributed revision control (in first sentence)
 * TJ- has to leave now... sorry to those I've been helping
<dj_segfault> Thanks, TJ
<Axton> TJ-: Thx for your help so far..!
<divBy0> pavlos: ok so thats what youre trying to get at? its just a revision control system?
<vlt> Axton: Can you check /var/log/auth.log?
<Axton> vlt: sure. Does it matter witch user I do it with?
<dvbbsborgore> Hi everyone! I keep getting disconnected from this server with this error: (Connection interrupted by peer) anyone knows what's this?
<pavlos> divBy0, yes, with distributed features so many developers can use, check-in,check-out, etc.
<bekks> dvbbsborgore: Thats a "net split", which is quite common using IRC.
<divBy0> pavlos: excellent, thanks
<pavlos> np
<vlt> Axton: No.
<tomreyn> dvbbsborgore: <tomreyn> tg39skv0e: are you sure it says _interrupted_, not _reset_?
<tomreyn> dvbbsborgore: and apparently you have connectivity issues, which would trigger such messages,
<zlatan> hi
<Axton> vlt: failed password for invalid user "me"
<ff50630010> Ok thank you for the help. I'll do some researches (I'm dvbbs disconnected again :(   )
<zlatan> good luck ff50630010 :)
<k1l> Axton: you need to replace "me" with the actual username
<tomreyn> ff50630010: you keep getting new ip addresses asssigned by your ISP. so it's definitely your connection being reset
<Axton> k1l: I know. I just use "me" on IRC. Everytime I write "me" I talk about my main user..!
<tomreyn> ff50630010: it's not a server side issue nor due to a netsplit.
<ff50630010> so it's a ISP fault?
<tomreyn> ff50630010: maybe, you should definitely talk to them if you cannot fix it yourself.
<tomreyn> ff50630010: for the first step, reboot your modem / router
<ff50630010> OK I will try that. Thank you for noticing :)
<Epistol> Hello everyone, i got a little problem with a wifi usb stick (wna3100) that disconnect after a couple of minutes
<CryptoSiD> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<CryptoSiD> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<CryptoSiD> how can i stop the auto update of resolv.conf?
<CryptoSiD> resolvconf --disable-updates dont fix it
<Epistol> And i'm on a 64 bits ubuntu 14.01
<CryptoSiD> it still auto update
<Epistol> *14.04 sorry
<Seveas> CryptoSiD: you don't. If you want to specify dns servers instead of using the ones you get from dhcp, configure your network connection as such.
<sopparus> configure dhclient to keep your extas
<Epistol> no-one know why my ndiswrapper suck like this ?
<CryptoSiD> got it :)
<Prezident> Wich encrypt program ubuntu running on 14.04 under the install, crypsetup?
<Prezident> for encrypt entire disk
<kaste> hello fine folks, please help me set a keyboard layout for me. I am close to biting the keyboard
<kaste> How can I get a us altgr intl no dead keys with the escape and capslock switched
<kaste> On gnome and KDE I have that option but not under unity. with setxkbmap -variant altgr-intl -option caps:swapescape us I can have it in unity but it keeps switching back every time I startup, resume from suspend and switch vt and it drives me bananas
<kaste> Why can't unity just leave it alone?
<Speed2u> I'm trying to figure out how to get writeaccess to a folder i've linked to /mnt/foldername with mount --bind-option from /media/sf_NameOfVboxSharedFolder. But i can't figure out how
<gameFace22> Hey. when I try to upgrade my Backbox 3.14 to Backbox 4.1,I get the following error. "Unable to locate package backbox-desktop"
<gameFace22> while running sudo apt-get install backbox-default-settings backbox-desktop --reinstall
<kaste> gameFace22: typo, you forgot the l
<Speed2u> When i try chmod 770 the entire /mnt/foldername i'm not allowed to do that even as root
<wonderworld> Speed2u: how did you mount it?
<bekks> Speed2u: vbox shared folders do not support chown.
<gameFace22> kaste: l where?
<bekks> s/chown/chmod/.
<Speed2u> mount --bind /path/to/src /path/to/dst
<kaste> you mean blackbox not backbox right?
<bekks> Speed2u: You have to set permissions on the host.
<gameFace22> nah. Backbox.
<wonderworld> Speed2u: as which user?
<gameFace22> aren't there any backbox users here?
<Speed2u> as my regular user and group vboxsf
<bekks> gameFace22: There is no Ubuntu release named "blackbox" :)
<bekks> Speed2u: you have to change permissions on the host, not inside the guest.
<wonderworld> Speed2u: with virtualbox....is that smbfs?
<wonderworld> Speed2u: what does "mount" say?
<bekks> wonderworld: No. Thats vbox shared folders, not smbfs.
<wonderworld> bekks: yes, i think vbox creates windows shares
<Speed2u> bekks well i have made a virtual file system before with mhddfs to link together 2 folders with the same name etc. And i have write permissions on that folder.
<Speed2u> so i guess it has something to do with my guest anyway
<bekks> wonderworld: I know that vbox doesnt create windows shares. It never did, and it doesnt.
<dj_segfault> Speed2u: I have had problems like that before, and I had to change the permissions on the mount point folder before mounting.
<Speed2u> dj_segfault I'll try to change that too. Thank you.
<wonderworld> Speed2u: maybe try mount -o rw /src /dst
<ghhofstetter> hello, I am trying to install sougou pinyin, and am trying to follow the install instructions, my chinese isnt that great, but using this as a tool to get better... I can real all the charachters, but there are helpful pics showing what to do... could someone help with the install just based on the picture (I assume it is do-able) here is the website if you want to take a crack at it  http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/help.php
 * ki7rw has given up installing 64 bit google earth on 64 bit ubuntu 14.04 - 32 bit google earth installed very easy
<BluesKaj> ghhofstetter, whynot join #ubuntu-cn
<gr33n7007h> ghhofstetter, just translate it if using chrome
<ghhofstetter> haha, aight... ill see if they have any english speakers on there
<BluesKaj> ki7rw, install lsb-core, and 32bit will run fine since GE 64bit is 32 bit in sheeps clothing
<sneer> Ciao a tutti
<gringo_> 　　　　　　　　　　▄█▀█▀█▄
<gringo_> 　　　　　　　　▄█▀　　█　　▀█▄
<gringo_> 　　　　　　　▄█▀　　　　　　　▀█▄
<gringo_> 　　　　　　　█　　　　　　　　　　　█
<gringo_> 　　　　　　　█　　　　　　　　　　　█
<Apachez> wtf?
<Apachez> how will we now know what gringo_ was trying to do?
<Apachez> it looks like an xwing
<Apachez> or no
<Apachez> the starcrafts in star trek when that evil dude is attacking
<Apachez> which spock used in the end of the movie
 * ki7rw guesses that he still needs a swap partition even though he has 16 GB of memory
<bekks> killer: For solving which issue?
<kantlive-> does LVM "raid0" support striping on different sized disks?
<G-STAR01> Hi
<G-STAR01> I'm trying to use cifs to mount a share. Basically I have a folder on a windows PC that i'd like to be able to read/write to from a PC on Ubuntu. Now I've done all that and I can access the folder & read but not write.
<G-STAR01> Permissions seem fine on the Windows end. Any ideas?
<ki7rw> http://pastebin.com/fMLwfXBk
<daftykins> ki7rw: phrase support questions, rather than making pointless statements in /me's
<kaste> kantlive-: I think I have done that in the past
<kantlive-> kaste: do you recall if it just limits to the smallest sized disk like mdraid?
<MonkeyDust> G-STAR01  isnt SMB  (samba) usedfor Windows shares?
<doctari> in windows you have to have write permissions on the folder,file and share
<ki7rw> what? no one in here ever makes pointless/useless comments?
<MonkeyDust> ki7rw  #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of chat
<kaste> kantlive-: I believe so
<G-STAR01> @MonkeyDust, I have no idea tbh, not all that used to using linux but I read about cifs
<MonkeyDust> G-STAR01  explore the tool "gigolo"
<G-STAR01> @doctari, perms are fine on folder & files
<G-STAR01> I'll have a look
<MonkeyDust> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<G-STAR01> thanks I'll have a look at both of em.
<MonkeyDust> G-STAR01  i guess cifs is similar to nfs, that's used for linux, not for windows
<G-STAR01> I see
<G-STAR01> I just got that from this lol --> http://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/
<G-STAR01> But I'll take a look at samba to see if that works out.
<kaste> How can I get a us altgr intl no dead keys with the escape and capslock switched in unity?
<AssociateX> What is a good anonymous web email client?
<AssociateX> lol
<AssociateX> Name a good anonymous web based email client.
<Buffy> I was gonna say lavabit but that's dead
<oats> I am trying to install a color scheme for Vim and it has a .Xresources file. How do I have it take over the default terminal colors when vim starts?
<Guest71827> hi guys
<Lyla23>  Free Porn for Life!. Click Here! http://bit.ly/1y2SGSo
<Guest71827> having a terrible time with UEFI boot on a fresh install of ubuntu 14, can anyone discuss with me?
<Guest71827> confirmed install under UEFI mode, ran bootrepair after regular install did not boot
<Guest71827> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9987465
<Guest71827> is my bootrepair log ^
<ramla> does gnome-session write a log somewhere?
<ingegg> list
<diffis> Hi there! I'd like to ask, how can I hide the Gtk-WARNING message about .service files produced by launhing gedit from terminal? I know (by googling), I can ignore the warning, but I'd like to stop it to flood my terminal window because it is a bit annoying...
<OerHeks> diffis, try: nohup gedit &
<DocPlatypus> diffis: you may want to launch gedit from something besides a terminal then
<DocPlatypus> or maybe as a last resort "gedit 2>/dev/null &"
<diffis> OerHeks: What does that command do?
<OerHeks> nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty
<diffis> Hmm.. Sounds good... Let me try it. In meanwhile, how about that what DocPlatypus suggested?
<Lag_> I'm having trouble getting Linux to boot from a CD on my box. Anyone have any insights into it? Google has failed me.
<OerHeks> same elegant way of pushing warnings
<DocPlatypus> actually "nohup gedit 2>/dev/null &" may be better
<DocPlatypus> you would be surprised how many GUI programs spam the terminal with that kind of garbage
<diffis> :D I can imagine that, DocPlatypus. :D Gedit is just my main tool when using computer and that flooding was the most critical part.
<DocPlatypus> diffis: have you tried vim/gvim?
<diffis> But yes, it seems to work. Thank you both! ^^
<diffis> DocPlatypus: Sure. Vim is my second tool. :D
<Guest71827> Some things I have tried after bootrepair - installing elilo, registering with efimanager; changing EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi> Microsoft>Boot>standardmicrosoftbootmgr.efi (forgot actual name); using generic EFI/boot dir and generic bootx64.efi; reinstalling grub with chroot method; maybe I'm forgetting a few...
<diffis> But sometimes it feels that gedit is more flexible than vim, and vice versa...
<Guest71827> can confirm GPT partition table, boot flag on ESP
<ramla> so it seems .xsession-errors is gnome-session's error log. i wonder, why gnome-session[22021]: WARNING: Unable to find required component 'xmonad'
<ramla> i found a guide about running xmonad with gnome saying the executable needs to be in /usr/local/bin so i symlinked it there for no good
<ramla> fyi the plain xmonad session works fine
<macnscap> ramla: it's because all operating system are in the BETA stage.
<ramla> where are those offtopic nazis when u need them
<macnscap> ramla: watching the super bowl.
<Guest71827> is this the wrong place to get boot/install support?
<ramla> no
<UbuN2> hello linux community .
<Prezident> Where can we follow ubuntu devolopers, they got an chan anywhere?
<Prezident> like other distros got, they invite people to see their chat about bugs and such.
<macnscap> Prezident: don't know
<macnscap> UbuN2: hey
<UbuN2> :)
<macnscap> Wonder why
<k1l_> Prezident: there are developer channels. but if you are interested in bug you might want to see launchpad.net
<Prezident> Alright k1l_ those channels are invite only or so>
<Prezident> ?*
<k1l_> Prezident: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  but keep in mind that those are team channels with specific topics. offtopic is suited best in #ubuntu-oftopic
<Prezident> Indeed, sorry! Thank you.
<windobu> Hello!
<poli_> tem br ai?
<daftykins> what language is that?
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bazhang> poli_, ^
<Prezident> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<iongraphix> guys i have an idea
<windobu> huh
<iongraphix> guys i have an idea. i have been thinking of a linux runnable that could solve library version troubles that developers go through to get their software onto the various distro. what the application  will do is to accept the binaries of the developers and then based on the libraries discovers suggest and create the packages the developer will need for the various repositories with respect to the package manager. This i believe would save alot of
<iongraphix> precious "open source" time. Got the concept from linus's answer to the linux desktop here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmHRSeA2c8#t=332 please take a look and tell me what you think.
<ikonia> iongraphix: please dont spam that sort of thing here
<iongraphix> where do i go
<iongraphix> this is not spam
<ikonia> to a channel tht has an interest in your idea/topic
<windobu> iongraphix: try reddit
<ikonia> it is spam - it's nothing to do with ubuntu/ubuntu support, which is this channels topic
<iongraphix> its got to do with linux and ubuntu is linux
<iongraphix> just need your views
<ikonia> this is not the right channel
<iongraphix> lossen up and help me
<Flannel> iongraphix: If it's not technical support-related, then you could take it to #ubuntu-offtopic (or a myriad of other channels)
<ikonia> please find another one
<iongraphix> k got it
<ramla> i get this in my .xsession-errors when i try starting "gnome with xmonad" session: gnome-session[22021]: WARNING: Unable to find required component 'xmonad'
<iongraphix> ;(
<ramla> plain xmonad session works fine, i have a /usr/share/applications/xmonad.desktop file
<yalchin-38> привет всем !!
<ramla> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<yalchin-38> Привет !!
<poli_> #ubuntu-br
<hasan> hi all. I'm looking for a possibility to track a screen session (ssh session) by time, so I know how long someone is connected to my pc via ssh
<hasan> is this possible?
<hasan> I could sum up the time information from the command "last".
<hasan> but I guess there is a better way to do this.
<OerHeks> hasan,  found @ http://superuser.com/questions/248389/list-open-ssh-tunnels >>> sudo lsof -i -n | egrep '\<sshd\>'
<Speed2u> I still have problems of getting write access to my virtualbox shared folders.. Seem to not be able to chmod or chown those dirs eighter
<MonkeyDust> Speed2u  you can un/mark read/write in the vbox interface
<OerHeks> Speed2u, what filesystem is that share? ntfs cannot be chmodded
<Speed2u> OerHeks yes it's ntfs. I didn't knew that. But the problem still occurs why i have no write access to it.
<hexafraction> Hi, I have multiple Arduinos (identical except for USB descriptor serial number) hooked up to a Ubuntu machine, appearing as /dev/ttyACM###. Is there a way to guarantee that the same serial number in the device descriptor always gets the same port name in /dev?
<UbuN2> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> super
<Speed2u> MonkeyDust: I have rw already in the vbox interface. And i succeeded write to some folders i merged together with mhddfs, but to just write directly to the /media/sf_foldername isn't possible
<UbuN2> perfect :)
<tomreyn> hexafraction: that should be possible with udev rules, but i don't know the details
<hasan> OerHeks: I mean the time a user is on a box via ssh
<hasan> how long he has been on the box and if any reconnection was made, sum up all per day e.g.
<Speed2u> Nevermind i seem to fixed it, it was that i needed to get that username writeaccess on my host machine
<Speed2u> cd
<Speed2u> sorry wrong terminal lol
<MonkeyDust> Speed2u  who owns the folders? find out with    ls -l
<Speed2u> MonkeyDust: root:vboxsf  and my user is part of vboxsf group. now everything works fine but i cant still chown it to like username:vboxsf.. but i guess thats because it's ntfs?
<parsnip> anyone able to install Conkeror on Ubuntu?
<BTJustice> I am not sure what changed other than Ubuntu doing a software update, but I cannot open Software Center anymore.  If I go to the terminal and type 'software-center', I get this... http://pastebin.com/NrLi07KM
<BTJustice> I installed 'libcanberra-gtk-module' but that didn't help.
<mecanik> hi
<Giwrgaras> hi ive got a problem with the gnome terminal. When the text that i type is too long instead of continuing in the line below it goes upwards or back from the beggining of the line making the code invisible
<Giwrgaras> what is going on?
<hexafraction> tomreyn: Sorry for the late reply. Do you know of any resources you could point me toward?
<mecanik> any nice girl aropund here?
<mecanik> around*
<tomreyn> !op is a cute one
<Prometheian> I installed the lamp stack to do some PHP development. I just installed rails-api and started the rails server on my Ubuntu machine. If I hit my VM's IP I can get to the php stuff, but if I hit the IP:3000 (rails server is hosted on port 3000) it doesn't work. I can hit localhost:3000 on the VM and that works.
<Prometheian> How can I configure my Ubuntu system to allow me to hit the rails server?
<zaggynl> did netflix break again on chromium in 14.04?
<aeon-ltd> Giwrgaras: it may be limiting to one line, would you describe it as such?
<zaggynl> I run into this error on chromium when trying to watch netflix: M7357-1003
<tomreyn> hexafraction: check the udev man pages and /etc/udev/rules.d/README
<Patrix-67> hello world
<hexafraction> OK, thanks
<Giwrgaras> aeon-ltd: sometimes it goes to the line below some other times it goes to some crazy directions
<Marlenee> i need help in grep command
<Giwrgaras> erasing the previous text or going upwards or some other times it works normally
<Giwrgaras> i had the same issue with the normal gnome terminal and the problem remains with the terminator terminal that i use
<polyphagia> Giwrgaras: what gfx driver are you using
<Marlenee> i need help in grep command
<Giwrgaras> polyphagia: i dont know
<Giwrgaras> where can i see that?
<Smclaughlin117> what is the channel topic?
<jhutchins> Prometheian: It sounds like your rails server has not been told to listen to the external address.
<Prometheian> Even if localhost:3000 works?
<jhutchins> Prometheian: Right.
<jhutchins> Prometheian: That's listening on the internal address.
<Prometheian> How can I tell it to do that? A rails config thing?
<gr33n7007h> Prometheian, #rubyonrails
<Prometheian> Askin in there as well, wasn't sure if this was an ubuntu/linux thing, or rails thing :D
<tomreyn> Marlenee: hi there, try to be more specific if you're still looking for assistence.
<jhutchins> Prometheian: Pretty sure it's a rails thing, and that's the extent of my ruby knowledge.
<Natalina23>   http://tinyurl.com/ozfvxy3
<Lag_> I'm having issues getting Linux to boot from the CD to install on windows 8. It doesn't have UEFI, but I still can't get it to boot. It works fine on my laptop, same cd.
<Lag_> Anyone have any insights?
<jhutchins> Prometheian: However, it's very common for servers to have "listen" settings, and something that often provides local servers is often defaulted to listening on localhost only, since opening it to the external address is a security issue.
<jhutchins> Lag_: Turn secure boot off?
<aeon-ltd> Lag_: did you set the boot order?
<Lag_> Secure boot is off, Fast boot is off, it's set in Legacy mode, and the CDrom is first in the boot order
<Prometheian> Ah, I got it working by binding it specifically to the VM's local IP!
<aeon-ltd> Lag_: if this isn't solved, something like plop might help, but it's kinda a hassle to boot into a tool that boots to cd
<Lag_> plop?
<aeon-ltd> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/
<Marlenee> does anyone know how can i use grep programme on windows
<cbobach> Anybody that can tell me where i will find the log for my wwan, it seems to be failing now and then.
<magnulu> running xubuntu 14.01 on a htpc, the volume is a bit low.. turned up to max in sound mixer.. other settings I could try? preferrably cli
<Tzunamii> Marlenee: Google 'AstroGrep' for Windows.
<physixer> What's the easiest/clean way to install "latest stable" versions of individual packages when ubuntu repository contains "older stable" versions of those packages?
<xangua> !PPA | physixer
<ubottu> physixer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jhutchins> Marlenee: Also http://cygwin.org
<physixer> xangua: okay but that means I have to find a ppa from google myself? or is there some database of ppa's or some other uniform method for any package?
<physixer> xangua: not to mention I'm trusting a third party ppa?
<jhutchins> physixer: The right way to do it is to find the upstream project, download the source code, and build your own .deb packages.
<physixer> and my source list would get populated with random ppas from the internet. Or is there a cleaner way?
<pifc0> 2♠ K♠ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<physixer> So PPA is ubuntu equivalent of AUR? (arch user repositories)
<pifc0> 7♥ 8♠ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<polyphagia> launchpad has a lot of ppas
<pifc0> 5♣ K♣ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<polyphagia> physixer: essentially you're looking for officially maintained PPAs if you can. otherwise you should just upgrade your ubuntu because they'll likely depend on things that aren't present
<pifc0> 9♣ 6♣ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<jhutchins> !ops pifc0
<pifc0> 7♣ Q♠ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<xangua> !ops | pifc0 is also spamming in private message
<pifc0> 8♣ Q♠ do you wanna twist punk!?!?
<ubottu> pifc0 is also spamming in private message: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Marlenee> <pifc0> 5♣ K♣ do you wanna twist punk!?!?  i this this IRC bot games
<jhutchins> Marlenee: DO NOT respond to trolls please.
<tron> ya trolls suck!
<elky> they're gone, move along
<tron> excellent
<Marlenee> that shit bot is keep PM me
<polyphagia> add to ignore
<elky> Marlenee: we can't stop that. you can set ignore on them though
<xangua> ! Language | Marlenee
<jhutchins> Marlenee: Please use civil language here.
<ubottu> Marlenee: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Marlenee> where is the OP
<tron> the op is watching the superbowl
<Marlenee> any OP kick his ass
<squinty> Marlenee:  ask in #freenode
<elky> Marlenee: i'm an op and i've already spoken to you
<tron> alright have a good day everyone!! xoxoxo
<elky> Marlenee: the guy left already so he's not here and i can't do anything to stop PMs
<hexafraction> What should the KERNEL be for a udev rule for a USB-over-serial device?
<hexafraction> Smclaughlin117: Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04  LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10
<hexafraction> tomreyn: The udev rules were exactly what I needed, thanks!
<al1o> qt throws me an error "cannot find -lGL" on Ubuntu 14.04. I guess he can't find the OpenGL Lib, despite that it's on the system. Any idea which environment variable I have to add so that QTCreator finds the LibGl.so ?
<tomreyn> hexafraction: nice. i'm glad i was able to point you in the right direction :)
<zerowaitstate> l
<MDTech-us_MAN_> hello
<Foxhoundz> Hello there, MDTech-us_MAN_
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I installed nfs-kernel-server on my ubuntu
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I want it to function as a NFS host for Xen.
<daftykins> MDTech-us_MAN_: you might want to share the full details on one line if you have a question
<thurstylark> I use Cinnamon as my main desktop on 14.10. Whenever I change my volume or brightness while playing a fullscreen game, the HUD comes up and pulls the game out of fullscreen. Is there a way to stop this behavior while still being able to use my media keys for volume and brigtness?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I followed all the steps described here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo), but Xen doesn't connect to NFS.
<kolix> hey guys, anyone good at getting rtmp streams?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> It shows "Scanning for NFS SRs.."for a sec and then says "There was an error trying to mount the NFS share. Check your settings"
<Grant_P> Hi all, want some help to automount and unlock my raid1 (luks+ext4) on boot.
<jhutchins> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> jhutchins:like I said
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I followed that guide
<Guest83668> asfsdf
<jasonmerc> hi
<jasonmerc> so ive been having an issue with startup of Ubuntu 14.10
<jasonmerc> it seems to hang at atartup when it tries to load hp_accel
<jasonmerc> how do I disable this hp_accel?
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I installed nfs-kernel-server on my Ubuntu. I want it to function as a NFS host for Xen.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> I followed all the steps described here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo), but Xen doesn't connect to NFS.
<MDTech-us_MAN_> It shows "Scanning for NFS SRs.."for a sec and then says "There was an error trying to mount the NFS share. Check your settings"
<graft> anyone ever seen a thing where X will accept input (mouse and keyboard events work as normal), but the display doesn't update? I.e., i can interact with the windows, but they never get redrawn
<graft> happens whenever it comes back from my screen being turned off
<denis_> french here ?
<graft> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<denis_> ok thank you
<denis_> I have 1 key USB and i can't enable to use, how for format that ? I use XUbuntu ?
<DasEi> denis_: use gparted, you want an installer or a live from it ? (aca unetbootin or dd?) use fat32 FS
<bprompt> !gparted | denis_
<ubottu> denis_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<denis_> Ok i install gparted first
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I am using xubuntu and I am having troubles with PulseAudio, which results in no sound. When I open the Volume Control it says: Establishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait... but it stays in this state. Please help me
<RhoSigmaTau> Hi, i'm having some issues with RARP protocol on Ubuntu, seeing as it's no longer supported, i'm using rarpd (daemon)... and i'm getting "failed to bind to any socket. Aborting." when attempting to use rarpd in any way. i can't find much information on this, so i decided to try here.
<denis_> Gparted don't detect my key why ?
<zerowaitstate> RhoSigmaTau are you running rarpd as root?
<denis_> what this it ?
<DasEi> denis_: you saw you can select devices in the upper right corner of gparted ? does fdisk -l  sees it in Ter,inal ?
<zerowaitstate> cause you cannot bind to a well known port if you are not root
<denis_> I will use terminal for repare that it ?
<RhoSigmaTau> zerowaitstate: that's no longer throwing an error, but rarpd isn't replying. i'll see if i can fix it, but i may need more help. thanks!
<MDTech-us_MAN> I installed nfs-kernel-server on my Ubuntu. I want it to function as a NFS host for Xen. I followed all the steps described here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo), but Xen doesn't connect to NFS. It shows "Scanning for NFS SRs.."for a sec and then says "There was an error trying to mount the NFS share. Check your settings"
<DasEi> denis_: one could ; sudo fdisk -l  shows all 'seen' devices
<zerowaitstate> rho, check your iptables
<denis_> fdisk is only hard disk no  ???
<DasEi> ...
<kolix> hey guys, can anyone help me find the rtmp url for the superbowl with link - http://stream.nbcsports.com/super-bowl/?pid=16641&nid=16651_688 ?
<RhoSigmaTau> zerowaitstate: doing so
<kolix> my iptables isnt working, and rtmpsrv is doing anything
<MDTech-us_MAN> !fdisk | denis_
<MDTech-us_MAN> strange
<denis_> i tape on terminal for use fdisk ?
<DasEi> type sudo fdisk -l
<denis_> wait
<MDTech-us_MAN> ^
<bprompt> denis_:    are  you sure is a usb-storage stick?  as opposed to a wireless device usb plug?
<denis_> i want delete all only my key USB
<bprompt> denis_:    gparted should be able to do that
<denis_> but the system reply not can
<MDTech-us_MAN> quick question
<MDTech-us_MAN> what do I do with a process that is not dying?
<MDTech-us_MAN> for soem reason there are 10 nfsd running and I need to kill them all
<MDTech-us_MAN> I did `killall nfsd -w`, but its already waiting for a couple minutes
<MDTech-us_MAN> this makes me think that somethign is wrong
<DasEi> MDTech-us_MAN: man killall
<RhoSigmaTau> zerowaitstate: iptables isn't blocking it, and to be certain, i cleared iptables completely (the machine in question is not connected to the internet and is safe)
<adrian47> Hello, i have android.img file mounted at /android-system, next step is moving it to /root/android/system and it didn't work
<adrian47>  "mount --move /android-system ${rootmnt}/android/system"
<adrian47> What can be bad with it?
<Josh1503> Hey guys, can anyone run me through setting up WINE?
<squinty> !wine | Josh1503
<ubottu> Josh1503: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<O_OniGiri> I'm using Xubuntu and lately I am having troubles with PulseAudio, it says: establishing connection with PulseAudio. It stays in this state, which causes the system to have no audio. Please help me
<Josh1503> Thanks squinty & ubottu :)
<Josh1503> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Josh1503> Oh ubottu is a bot I get it now x'D
<jerrcs> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<RhoSigmaTau> ok, trying to figure out what's going wrong here. computer A is sending RARP to computer B straight through a single LAN cable, lights are up on that cable, so there's nothing wrong there. computer B has rarpd running and seemingly working, and also has computer A's MAC in /etc/ethers. but computer B never replies
#ubuntu 2016-02-01
<voz> cheeseboy is the name issue causing a problem? its it wired or just wireless?
<cheeseboy> econdudeawesome, on the ssh server, as root, type "service ssh status"
<cheeseboy> voz: no, it's not causing any issues
<cheeseboy> just wondering why it's like that
<cheeseboy> it's both, voz
<econdudeawesome> listening on 0:0:0:0 port #### (not 22)
<cheeseboy> both wlan0 and eth0 are known as wlp3s0 and enp0s25 respectively
<cheeseboy> not 22, econdudeawesome?
<cheeseboy> ohhh
<cheeseboy> i see
<cheeseboy> you blanked it rofl
<cheeseboy> why did you blank it out?
<k1l_> econdudeawesome: did you restart ssh daemon after setting the port to another one?
<econdudeawesome> k1l_: yes
<cheeseboy> he blanked out the port to stop us from hacking his sshd rofl
<econdudeawesome> cheeseboy: Like I said, I'm new :D
<cheeseboy> let me guess, you're running it on port 1337
<econdudeawesome> nope
<econdudeawesome> ah, that was it
<econdudeawesome> wasn't connecting the client to the open port
<mikubuntu> voz omg nothing can ever be easy. installer says no disk drive detected. wants me to select a driver for the disk drive, or continue without.
<econdudeawesome> now I'm getting a "Permission Denied (public key)
<cheeseboy> the sshd only accept pub keys
<cheeseboy> apparently
<cheeseboy> econdudeawesome, are you SSHing as the correct user?
<cheeseboy> temporarily enable password auth so you can use ssh-copy-id
<econdudeawesome> cheeseboy: will do
<cheeseboy> then lock it back down
<voz> cheeseboy not sure i have one that is weird as well but if i plug in a wired modem then i get wlan0
<voz> mikubuntu are you in the installer or is it a live boot?
<econdudeawesome> cheeseboy: man page is hard to follow for me. If my ip is 8.8.8.8, do I (from the client) do: name@8.8.8.8 ssh-copy-id -p ### ?
<cheeseboy> 8.8.8.8 is the sshd IP
<econdudeawesome> yes
<cheeseboy> the machine running the sshd?
<econdudeawesome> (just using as an example)
<mikubuntu> voz its the mini.iso of 64bit lubuntu 14.04, and it din't offer me a run live option
<cheeseboy> no, just do this: ssh-copy-id user@8.8.8.8
<econdudeawesome> ah
<cheeseboy> and then enter the password when it asks
<voz> mikubuntu it might be hard to mount it unless it was enable before. how old is your disk drive?
<mikubuntu> voz -- the box not mine, my friend gave it to me last nite to see if i could get it to work. first no power cord, i spent two hours shopping thrift stores today and found a power cord. there's definitely a hdd becasue it wanted to boot to windows home premium (vista i suppose), but there was a previous user with password so i never fully booted it. i'm guessing its original hdd.
<econdudeawesome> appears to hang when running ssh-copy-id
<yeats> econdudeawesome: does it hang when you ssh to it?
<econdudeawesome> no
<voz> mikubuntu: i looked into the bios not booting it seems it will refuse to take you there if there is something failing in the computer.
<econdudeawesome> tried running with -i, that appears to have fixed the issue
<voz> mikubuntu im hoping its not that but i would suggest looking into it make sure the hdd hasnt died or is failing
<econdudeawesome> well, now that I turned off password authentication, the issue is back...
<voz> mikubuntu you can always try installing a smaller linux just to get the system set on linux then try the mini ubuntu iso
<mikubuntu> voz i know the box is know for having a problem with randomly assigning a bios password, but that doesn't seem to be the case here, i did finally get into the bios and the installation is in progress -- should i take the option to skip identifying the disk driver and see where it leads?
<mikubuntu> voz: so that i can blame it all on you?
<cspack> econdudeawesome: what is the error message now?
<voz> mikubuntu that is your choice not mine, i only make suggestions
<econdudeawesome> "Permission Denied (public key)"
<econdudeawesome> cspack: "Permission Denied (public key)"
<svetlana> ssh?
<econdudeawesome> svetlana: ssh
<svetlana> configure sshd to log 'debug' level; restart sshd; try to connect to it; read the sshd logs
<cspack> econdudeawesome: are you specifying username? i.e. "ssh username @ipaddress"
<econdudeawesome> yes
<econdudeawesome> I'm going to try and regenerate authorized_keys
<econdudeawesome> I copied text into it earlier
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: Does the 'buntu install CD boot in another box ?
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: it IS booted in now -- the current question is why the installer says it doesn't detect an hdd driver. its offering to skip and move forward so i'm going to do that and see where it leads :(
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: K.
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: although i *might* take a smoke break on the way
<voz> mikibuntu if you continue where will it install if not on the disk drive?
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: Lung therapy isd good for the aggravation factor .
<econdudeawesome> worked!!!
<econdudeawesome> THanks for the helps
<grass843> Hello
<grass843> My system no longer detects the network card since Ubuntu base update on Monday
<grass843> Any suggestions ?
<grass843> ...
<grass843> No ideas...
<Majora320> eenode
<econdudeawesome> mostly working now, got full command line access. Not sure how to X11forward to a chromebook however :D
<OerHeks> grass843, seems  "These bugs hits ubuntu trusty 14.04 with Pre-released updates : trusty-proposed"
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<grass843> I will read this article and try to get my server back online. Thank you for your assistance .
<spygame> hi everyone, i have an iptable firewall setup on my vps ubuntu 14.04 but i can't ssh to my server anymore. any suggestions how i can regain access to it ?
<eelstrebor> i just installed tomato and my wifi keeps dying
<cspack> econdudeawesome: did you turn X11Forward on in the server config? If so, try connecting with ssh -X user@host
<econdudeawesome> cspack: I did, and connected with -X
<econdudeawesome> (this may be too off topic for the ubuntu forum)
<dtenuzv> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<dspcv> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<tktgyuc> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<ocnjcut> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<dtenuzv> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<dspcv> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<tktgyuc> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<ocnjcut> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<dtenuzv> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<dspcv> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<econdudeawesome> well then.
<lgocd> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<tktgyuc> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<bhiczg> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<rgqlw> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<hshjkvp> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<mhwvrx> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<tktgyuc> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<rgqlw> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<bhiczg> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<hshjkvp> C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT! C STANDS FOR CUNT!
<econdudeawesome> First time I've seen trolls in #ubuntu
<grass843> Well atleast I have an error now .
<svetlana> econdudeawesome, sorry, I was not following your progress; did you manage to log in with the pubkey?
<grass843> I did Sudo service network-manger and found the service was stopped
<grass843> I tried to start the service now I have an error report
<mikubuntu> voz i guess this 'no disk drive detected' is a problem
<econdudeawesome> svetlana: I did. Now figuring Xforwarding for a chromebook
<svetlana> is chromebook the host or the client?
<econdudeawesome> client
<svetlana> does it have X running?
<grass843> Nmcli-con failed with exit code 9
<econdudeawesome> svetlana: I dont know how to know for sure. Server has X. Chromebook just has ChromeoS...
<grass843> Nmcli-Dev failed with exit code 8
<econdudeawesome> But again, I think thats getting offtopic for the forum. If you want to continue the discussion, I've hopped over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<svetlana> econdudeawesome, I think you would have to get Xorg running on the client for X forwarding to work over ssh; they have a support group at google groups
<mikubuntu> voz i wonder if another installer besides the mini will be any better -- burning the alt right now bc it fits on a cd, and this box won't boot from usb
<squinty> mikubuntu,   https://www.plop.at/en/home.html   burn the small free program to cd and boot from it.  it will then allow booting from usb for computers that don't support booting from usb
<dani_> Hi guys..
<mikubuntu> squinty any way to determine the disk driver from this search? https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=satellite+a215-s4757+disk+driver
<dani_> today i have bought myself an AverTV Volar HD Nano. on the box it says supports linux... im not sure how to install it... any ideas as to where to start would be appreciated...
<mikubuntu> squinty pretty sure i tried that plop thing about a year ago and had trouble understanding/making it work
<squinty> mikubuntu,  only just logged on and so am not familiar with what you are asking re satellite disk
<grass843> Eh still can't get the network-manager service to run
<ObrienDave> grass843, i am having the SAME issue
<grass843> Mine just started Monday when I performed updates
<ObrienDave> and BOTH of my laptops quit connecting about the same time. makes NO sense at all
<mikubuntu> squinty been wrastling with this satellite all day and finally got it to boot, but the installer is hung up saying no disk driver detected. it gives a long list to select from, but i don't know one from another wanted to see if anyone knew how to determine the driver by make/model of machine (toshiba satellite a215 -S4757)
<grass843> And I no longer have the files in cache to roll it back
<ObrienDave> using    sudo service network-manager restart     has no effect
<squinty> mikubuntu, https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html   download the zip and unzip it. burn plpbt.iso  to cd
<grass843> I can go through the hassle of downloading and re applying the files .... Or I could nuke and pave hmmmm
<mikubuntu> squinty which one there are nine :P
<kian> Is there an easy tool that remaps keyboard keys?
<squinty> mikubuntu,  plpbt-5.0.15.zip   should be good afaik
<mikubuntu> squinty ok, don't leave the country
<mikubuntu> :P
<grass843> Best Ubuntu distro to run plex on?
<ObrienDave> !best
<ObrienDave> darn they got rid of all the good factoids. grrrrrr
<dani_> would installing something in Mint be the same as installing in ubuntu???
<ObrienDave> yes and no
<grass843> Google?
<ObrienDave> LOL people, super bowl is NEXT sunday. NO snoozing today LOL
<mikubuntu> the hard drive i think is fujitsu mhx2250bt -- anyone know what disk driver lubuntu would want for this?
<ObrienDave> external drive?
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: if you mean me no -- the hdd for toshiba satellite
<ObrienDave> if connected normally, a driver should not be required
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: a215 s4757
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: installer is hung up asking me to identify a driver from a list --- saying no disk driver detected
<ObrienDave> the drive would be handled by BIOS
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: now, i did disable the hdd as boot option, could that be causing the problem it was the only way to get it to boot from cd
<ObrienDave> is it properly configured/recognized by the BIOS/UEFI?
<ObrienDave> seems likely
<ObrienDave> i know on my ASUS i have to configure the DVD everytime
<ObrienDave> at least select it at boot override
<mikubuntu> squinty i downloaded the plop zip are you saying to burn the little 557kb image to a cd?
<ObrienDave> is it an ISO?
<mikubuntu> which
<Naruni> when i have displays connected to both DP and HDMI of intel IGP, how can I force audio through the HDMI while using multi-gpu?
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: squinty was suggesting i use plop to try to boot from usb
<squinty> mikubuntu, <squinty> mikubuntu, https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html   download the zip and unzip it. burn plpbt.iso  to cd
<ObrienDave> seems self explanatory
<mikubuntu> squinty not sure how to get there from here. when i click on the plop zip in my file mgr it opens archive mgr, but there's no option to burn from there. must be a step i'm missing? do i have to extract the .iso first?
<ObrienDave> ya think?
<squinty> mikubuntu,  yep
<mikubuntu> why din't you say so :P
<ObrienDave> this ain't windows ;P
<Belgijanac89> hallo
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<Naruni> when i have displays connected to both DP and HDMI of intel IGP, how can I force audio through the HDMI while using multi-gpu?
<ObrienDave> seems like support took Sunday off ;P
<Jonii> Can someone give me default Nautilus .desktop file?
<squinty> Jonii,  not really sure what you are asking but you might want to try running the following in a terminal to see if you already have what you are looking for on your system     locate .desktop | grep -i nautilus
<Jonii> Did something like that, and managed to fix things it seems
<Jonii> I had manually replaced Launcher icon for nautilus, so it lacked all those cool extra features
<kasper> hey
<kasper> hello
<svetlana> hi
<Sieeve> :D
<kasper> all avid linux users?
<svetlana> hi kasper and Sieeve, how can I help you?
<kasper> Is this a support channel, not a social?'
<ObrienDave> avid is NOT the right word. fanatics, comes to mind ;P
<nedstark> this channel is operated by highly advanced artifical intelligence bots that have not yet received the 2.9 social interaction update
<svetlana> kasper, yes, it is a support channel; for random chatter see '/msg alis help list' to search for channels on topics of interest, and #ubuntu-offtopic for a place where some ubuntu users like to meet
<kasper> I am running backbox, getting into pen testing my home network, is that a decent choice?
<Sieeve> tt sounds nice
<kasper> Thank you svetlana
<svetlana> kasper, I don't know anything about backbox, but from a quick look it probably is ok
<k1l_> kasper: for technical help with backbox better ask the backbox guys in their channel (#backbox)
<svetlana> kasper, unfortunately they don't have an official irc channel so if you'd like to talk about it over the chat then #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux might be your best bet
<svetlana> oh, I see, k1l_
<kasper> thanks mate!
<svetlana> (no, I don't think #backbox exists though...)
<svetlana> ah irc.autistici.org/6667, in channel #backbox
<k1l_> ah yes
<k1l_> different network, too.
<svetlana> 1 human being in that one, odd :)
<Ovation> I'm using NVIDIA-prime drivers on Ubuntu 15.10. Even though I'm set to performance (NVIDIA GTX  950M) my game in Steam (DOTA 2) seems really delayed when I play (laggy almost).  Any idea why?
<Jonii> "delayed"?
<ObrienDave> are you running a low-latency kernel?
<tuxtimo> hi
<Ovation> Jonii: It's hard to explain. The renders of the graphics seem fine. When I hold my space bar to follow my character, the screen panning isn't smooth like it was on Windows for the same game, it's very laggy
<Ovation> ObrienDave: I'm not sure how to tell, I'm sorry I'm really new
<ObrienDave> Ovation, ok, if you don;t know, then probably not :)
<Ovation> ObrienDave, haha alright. Thanks though :) Any other ideas what may be causing it? I struggled to get my graphics card to be recogznied because of the whole hybrid setup. Finally switching to prime worked. It's just in games it's laggy
<Ovation> I'm also using 358.16 for a NVIDIA GTX 950M on Ubuntu 15.10
<Bashing-om> Ovation: A thoght: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/97645/en-us . Nvidia recommends the 352 version .
<Guest84228> hi
<Guest84228> does anyone have a pdf file with basic terminal commands?
<ObrienDave> http://ss64.com/bash/
<callaghan> on Ubuntu 14.04, gnome3; Anyone have any idea how to execute a BLOCKING bash script on gnome-shell logout? (I need to run a VBoxManage savestate operation /before/ XSession closes, and /before/ GDM PostSession)
<gxwang> !push 20563
<Guest84228> does any1 actually say something here?
<k1l_> Guest84228: for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<Guest84228> I actually had a question
<Guest84228> does anyone have a pdf file with basic terminal commands?
<ObrienDave> http://ss64.com/bash/
<ObrienDave> and i replied ;P
<Guest84228> sorry ObrienDave I didn't see it
<Guest84228> Thanks ^^
<mekhami> i just restarted my system and for some reason my xinitrc is not being loaded anymore
<mekhami> what could have caused this
<mekhami> wait i don't think it ever was executing
<mekhami> i think i just shoved it all in my i3 config file
<mjr4281> Hello, my name is Matt. I'm new to the channel.
<nicomachus> mjr4281: welcome. this is ubuntu support. for any other topics, check out #ubuntu-offtopic. If you have questions about IRC in general, check out #freenode
<mjr4281> Thank you nicomachus
<mikubuntu> looks like squinty has left the building, and i so wanted to tell him that plop plop went fizzle fizzle. still no luck loading anything on this toshiba satellite laptop.
<tjbiddle> Hi all. Trying to setup NAT. Every guide I come across seems like all directions are being run on the machine that's running NAT; but what do I configure on the client to make sure it points at that machine? Running through: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router currently.
<Guest63090> anyone in here?  looking for some help
<promet> Hi, after some "misadventures" with 15.x, I moved back to 14.04. There seem to be some, to me, familiar packages missing. Checked software sources and no longer see "universe", etc. as options. Has the naming changed?
<cfhowlett> tjbiddle, perhaps a question best posed to #networking or #ubuntu-server ??
<promet> or is that something that happens in LTS?
<promet> (I am usually out in front of LTS), may have learned my lesson though
<cfhowlett> promet, nope. let's see:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<promet> Seems like a gang of stuff is "missing" though :(
<Guest63090> i'm using ubuntu (live usb) for the first time and trying to install some software through the terminal
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, you do realize that the software goes away as soon as you remove the USB?
<Guest63090> that is fine, i am simply doing some file recover from a hard drive
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, sudo apt install should work ...
<promet> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14847221/
<promet> cfhowlett, thank you, btw
<cfhowlett> promet: universe repo: lines 16 - 19
<Guest63090> ok, so i did sudo apt-get install mdadm
<cspack> tjbiddle: you would need to set the client's gateway to your server ip address in network settings, unless you have dhcp running on the same server.
<promet> cfhowlett, Hmmmm... roger that, must be muh' 'magination...
<cfhowlett> promet, appears to be a fairly generic ubuntu sources list
<cfhowlett> but should you feel the need to test, create a new one and compare   https://www.google.co.jp/maps/dir/STARBUCKS+COFFEE,+Toshima,+Tokyo/TULLY'S+COFFEE,+Toshima,+Tokyo/@35.7294173,139.7119709,17z/am=t/data=!3m2!4b1!5s0x60188d6f00c2ad85:0x4c7e3af5bc8015ad!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x60188d5d10b41b7f:0x7c8bc6676f34efd3!2m2!1d139.7097461!2d35.7290351!1m5!1m1!1s0x60188d6e55500b6d:0xc1f989494e0b5bcb!2m2!1d139.7186828!2d35.7290943!3e2?hl=en
<promet> cfhowlett, how so? That is, could you recommend a way to "broaden" it?
<cfhowlett> doh! sorry
<Guest63090> got a few errors and can't tell if it installed or not
<Guest63090> how do i tell?
<cfhowlett> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, "few errors"?  bit vague, eh?  ain't none of us Ms. Cleo so give with the details.
<Guest63090> error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<tjbiddle> cspack: Which is done how? Just adding  "gateway x.x.x.x" entry in /etc/network/interfaces where x.x.x.x is my server?
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, that is related to the live USB session, but I've never encountered it while flying live.  possible fix: go into software sources settings and chooose a mirror, then sudo apt update
<Guest63090> how do i get to software sources settings?
<cfhowlett> system > software updater > settings
<mikubuntu> whats the difference in write modes in xfburn theres options - auto, tao, and sao
<cspack> tjbiddle: yes, if you're not using network-manager or other gui for network settings
<Guest63090> under "Ubuntu Software" I selected a different server under "Download from" dropdown, now it is updating cache, that right?
<svetlana> yes
<mikubuntu> squinty -- you're baaaack -- plop plop went fizzle fizzle. were no instructions so i just put it in to boot and got nothing. then i tried putting plop in the cd, and usb in the usb port, and still no action. i'm just about to burn ubuntu (i wanted lubuntu), but i'm looking for an answer about what the difference in the write modes 'sao' and 'tao' are in xfburn would u happen to know?
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, normal and correct
<Guest63090> awesome, ok i have successfully installed the software
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, and you have added +1 to your ubuntu karma.  soon you will achieve guru status.  pass it forward
<kpwarr_> hello! I deleted ~/.config/monitors.xml, and now I cannot log in to Unity, but I can log in to Xmonad. How should I fix this?
<Guest63090> when i created this live usb ubuntu disk i selected about 3GB of writable space to have available
<Guest63090> do you know where that would be?
<cfhowlett> Guest63090, /media/cdrom/   iirc
<mikubuntu> whats the best burner to use for an .iso on lubuntu14.04?
<mikubuntu> want to make the right choice as i've had so many problems today trying to get a distro to load on this toshiba laptop
<kpwarr_> mikubuntu: theres a package which I think is called Disk Utility that ships with Ubuntu which has never failed me
<dani_> if i do a "sudo apt-get update" what will that do.? will that upgrade my ubuntu version?
<teward> dani_: no it will only refresh the information on what package versions are available based on the repositories you have enabled.
<dani_> ah nice ..
<dani_> cheers teward :)
<cfhowlett> dani_, sudo apt full upgrade will update all available packages for your currently installed version.  current version is 14.04.3
<dani_> teward, what about "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<mikubuntu> kpwarr_: don't see it on my menus i have xfburn, startup disk creator, brasero
<teward> dani_: `apt-get upgrade` will upgrade the packages to the latest available versions
<teward> dani_: same for `apt-get dist-upgrade` except it also installs new dependencies of packages which have new dependencies compared to the prior-installed version
<teward> dani_: only `do-release-upgrade` will do a distribution upgrade.
<dani_> i'm running Ultimate Edition 3.4 LTS will doing an sudo apt-get upgrade wreck it?
<dani_> any help please?
<cfhowlett> dani_, probably not but ... be aware that Ultimate is NOT ubuntu and is NOT supported here.  ask ultimate for assistance.
<dani_> yes cfhowlett  but it is based off ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | false.  these are the ONLY versions of ubuntu we support.
<ubottu> false.  these are the ONLY versions of ubuntu we support.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<dani_> there is no ultimate channel
<Guest63090> Mount /dev/sda8 in /dev/md0 #mdadm --assemble --run /dev/md0 /dev/sda8 If md0 is being used choose another one
<mikubuntu> why would a brand new dvd-r display as having 2kb capacity, and 0 free space in 'startup disk creator'?
<Guest63090> how do i know if "md0" is used or not?
<cfhowlett> dani_, if you need support and no support is available, perhaps it's time to reconsider your choice of OS.  in any case, we cannot help you further.  see ultimate support for assistance.  Certainly there must be something, yes?
<Vaishnavi> i just installed ubuntu 14.10 but the wifi isnt enabled
<dani_> cfhowlett, i cant find an ultimate irc chan even on google
<cfhowlett> Vaishnavi, 14.10 is dead and no longer supported.  14.04 or 15.10 are your choices.
<dani_> but i understand
<cfhowlett> dani_, look for the utlimate help menu
<cfhowlett> !alis | dani_ also search with !alis
<ubottu> dani_ also search with !alis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Guest63090> how do i tell if /dev/md0 is used or not?
<Vaishnavi> which one should i go for ?? 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<svetlana> use the LTS
<svetlana> so 14.04
<cfhowlett> Vaishnavi, 14.04.3 for LTS, 15.10 for the latest shiny bloody edge
<Hexmind> Hi all
<Vaishnavi> thanks
<Hexmind> My laptop updated yesterday and since then it has no network.
<Vaishnavi> but i know very less about the ubuntu version.  14.10 ? it worked fine earlier ?
<Hexmind> Browsed the forums but none of the solutions fixed my problem.
<cfhowlett> Hexmind, what does cat /etc/issue return?
<cfhowlett> Vaishnavi, you have to start with a supported version to get assistance.  14.10 ain't.  (a great reason to use LTS only by the way)
<Hexmind> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 13.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Hexmind> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Vaishnavi> Cfhowlett , thank you for your assistance
<Vaishnavi> the downgrade of ubuntu 14.10  to 14.04 possible ??
<Hexmind> And when I go to "Settings > Network" I get "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
<Guest63090> ok, having another issue here
<Guest63090> sudo mdadm --assemble --run /dev/md0 /dev/sdd8
<Guest63090> mdadm: /dev/sdd8 is busy - skipping
<bmoore_> join #bash
<Guest63090> why is it busy?
<azizLIGHT> whats a quick way to capture a little video of my desktop, and make a gif and share it really quick to support team
<azizLIGHT> not whole desktop, just partial section
<mm_> Hey
<mikubuntu> after all the trouble trying to get lubuntu on this machine today, i finally decided to put ubuntu 14.04 64bit on this laptop, and it's finally taking (hope i'm not speaking too soon). when trying to load lubuntu i couldn't make the machine recognise the hdd -- with ubuntu right off the installer said, this machine has windows vista installed what do you want to do. why erase it, what else. still loading hoping for an uneventful 
<rypervenche> mikubuntu: Woot woot!
<mikubuntu> i swear it was torture, i started at 1pm and its 11:35pm here now.
<mikubuntu> doesn't help when you're old and stupid :P i'm sure it *could* have gone a lot faster with more grey cells.
<svetlana> no idea what the other distro goofed up, but hopefully it's going to work now and you switch to lxde or whatever after the install
<mikubuntu> svetlana: yes i should be able to then load the lxde desktop right? (i HATE unity.)
<svetlana> yes you would be able to
<ubuntu294> .
<svetlana> hi ubuntu294
<mikubuntu> unity schnunity. niet.
<BlitzerHound> Hello everyone! I need help. I'm trying to create a bootable usb with the startup disk creator, and it isn't working.
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: i like to use dd
<BlitzerHound> Is that another program?
<minitrue> but you have to be extra carefull, because you can end up copyng de live cd to your hd and ruining your system
<BlitzerHound> That... sounds really bad. ._.
<mikubuntu> oh crap. some problem, i took a pic and i'll put it on imagebin -- some kind of problem with PXE-Rom. keeps looping over and over saying it's exiting.
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: yes but it works really smooth
<BlitzerHound> Yeah... but I don't wanna risk messing up my system. That would kind of defeat the purpose of making the disk.
<minitrue> is dd if=<input> of=<output> bs=1024
<minitrue> in if you put the file iso for example
<minitrue> if=/home/x/Desktop/ubuntu.iso
<minitrue> in output you have to put your hd
<minitrue> i mean your usb key
<minitrue> of=/dev/sdx
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: you can look for your key using lsblk
<minitrue> or using dmesg
<BlitzerHound> Is there not just a program that I can use that won't risk my system if I mess up? I'm not exactly confident with using the command prompt and stuff... It's the whole reason I'm trying to switch systems
<mikubuntu> http://imagebin.ca/v/2VQi2Tbd371F
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: whats the error that you get with the startupdisk creator?
<BlitzerHound> Nothing. I have my usb in, and I push the 'other' button, and when I choose the ISO nothing happens.
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: some laptops make it difficult to boot from a usb key
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<humanregret> mber27
<minitrue> BlitzerHound: you should look on google if others with the same laptop have the same problem
<BlitzerHound> Thanks, I'll read through this
<singam> hi hor
<mikubuntu> oh man this is going to eat me up until it drives you crazy :P any idea what's going on with this? first boot after install: http://imagebin.ca/v/2VQi2Tbd371F
<singam> http://paste2.org/DAgwVLzh
<mikubuntu> is it possible the etho cable is bad? or the etho port? can i somehow bypass this screen and configure wireless?
<badkeypoints> Guys, can someone help me understand this command: manage.py ejabberd_auth $@
<badkeypoints> What's the $@ mean?
<mikubuntu> oh man this is going to eat me up until it drives you crazy :P any idea what's going on with this? first boot after install: http://imagebin.ca/v/2VQi2Tbd371F
<badkeypoints> "$@" is an array-like construct of all positional parameters, {$1, $2, $3 ...}.
<mikubuntu> so i did remember that i had disabled the hdd when i moved it down the boot sequence. i managed after many tries to get back into the bios, and indeed, i guess the installer had moved the hdd back into first order boot, but it was still marked as disabled. i enabled it, then saved and exit -- but still won't boot. http://imagebin.ca/v/2VQi2Tbd371F
<mikubuntu> so i did remember that i had disabled the hdd when i moved it down the boot sequence. i managed after many tries to get back into the bios, and indeed, i guess the installer had moved the hdd back into first order boot, but it was still marked as disabled. i enabled it, then saved and exit -- but still won't boot. http://imagebin.ca/v/2VQi2Tbd371F
<castlelore> hi all, are there any options with ecryptfs to allow the system to boot unattended?
<mikubuntu> this box is crazy, because the OS is definitely installed it went through the installation seemingly flawlessly, downloading, copying files, installing. so then why wouldn't it boot?
<cspack> mikubuntu: you should disable network boot in your bios (PXE)
<mwk_> /
<mwk_> I'm trying to execute something in /usr/local/bin, but I'm getting "No such file or directory" even though it's definitely in that directory. Any ideas?
<mwk_> I tried googling and I can't find anything useful.
<mwk_> 'which' also returns the path to it..
<cspack> mwk_: if you type "echo $PATH" do you see /usr/local/bin?
<mwk_> Yes, "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<bbyrhino> did u mispellnthe command
<mwk_> Nope
<mwk_> Also, "matt@galactica /usr/local/bin $ which multichain-util" returns "/usr/local/bin/multichain-util"
<cspack> is it a script?
<mwk_> No, binary file
<mwk_> (it's http://www.multichain.com/download-install/)
<bbyrhino> pastebin ur troubkeshooting steps and share
<mwk_> kk, one sec
<Loshki> mwk_: permissions on the binary, please
<mwk_> -rwxr-xr-x  1 matt matt 2239800 2016-01-28 03:40 multichain-util
<mikubuntu> cspack: i hadn't checked it but i guess i'll start it up and check it if i can get into bios
<rypervenche> mwk_: Have you resourced your bashrc or logged out then back it of the terminal?
<mikubuntu> cspack: does that have anything to do with 'quiet boot'? (showing enabled)
<mwk_> rypervenche: just tried resourcing, no go-- I also logged in/out earlier and didn't work
<wayne_> Hey guys I need some help
<hateball> mwk_: is this a binary you put there manually
<hateball> mwk_: is it the wrong arch perhaps?
 * mwk_ here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/dvN9RXV2
<mikubuntu> cspack: or is that LAN?
<wayne_> Does Linux Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit need any hotfix patches for AMD's 8150 8Core Bulldozer?
<mwk_> hateball: yeah I put it there manually
<hateball> mwk_: also, use "sudo -i" instead of su
<hateball> if you "need" a root shell
<mwk_> ok-- should I re-run the steps with that instead?
<bbyrhino> noneed mwk_
<wayne_> Can you guys see my comments?
<hateball> mwk_: what does "file /usr/local/bin/multichain-util" say?
<hateball> !help | wayne_
<ubottu> wayne_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mwk_> "/usr/local/bin/multichain-util: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped"
<mikubuntu> cspack: under boot options only 4: hdd, cd/dvd, fdd, and lan
<hateball> mwk_: and you are on a 64-bit system?
<hateball> mwk_: Just to rule that out
<cspack> mikubuntu: so lan is last in the list?
<mikubuntu> yes
<wayne_> All I wanted to know if I need to search for a hotfix patch
<wayne_> geez
<bbyrhino> mwk_: run `which multichain-util`
<mikubuntu> cspack: yes
<bbyrhino> mwk_: run the binary manually .. ie: cd /usr/local/bin/; ./multichain-util
<cspack> mikubuntu: seems it's booting from lan because it can't find anything else to boot from
<mwk_> It's been a while since I used this linode, but yeah it's 64: "Latest 64 bit (4.4.0-x86_64-linode63)"
<solo> hi
<mikubuntu> cspack: i'm wondering if its a failing hdd possibly? but would a failing hdd go through an entire install process as this one apparently did?
<mwk_> "matt@galactica /usr/local/bin $ which multichain-util"  -> "/usr/local/bin/multichain-util"; "matt@galactica /usr/local/bin $ cd /usr/local/bin/; ./multichain-util" -> "-bash: ./multichain-util: No such file or directory"
<Guest67377> q
<mikubuntu> cspack: and, that said -- should i still disable the LAN?
<mwk_> oops, forgot to @ -- @hateball, @bbyrhino
<bbyrhino> mwk_: it has nothing to do with discovery
<mwk_> yeah :\
<mwk_> is the binary borked possibly?
<bbyrhino> https://askubuntu.com/questions/133389/no-such-file-or-directory-but-the-file-exists
<mwk_> will give that a look, thanks @bbyrhino
<bbyrhino> idk, it looks like a binary file compatability issue
<bbyrhino> grab the source and compile it against ur kernal
<mwk_> Would Ubuntu version be an issue? I'm on 10.x
<cspack> mikubuntu: the bios sees your drive? did you install grub to your hdd?
<bbyrhino> live happily ever after
<mikubuntu> cspack: i suppose the installer did right?
<mikubuntu> cspack: i guess it sees it its on the list fujitsu mhx2250bt-(S1)
<cspack> mikubuntu: it should have. does your bios have a boot menu option? you could see if it shows up there.
<mikubuntu> cspack: you mean boot sequence? yes.
<mikubuntu> cspack: under security, what is 'built-in hdd1 status'? to the right of it says 'clear'
<cspack> mikubuntu: no I mean a boot menu. there should be a hotkey (F12, F8 etc. it varies by bios) . it will let you select a boot device at boot time.
<dani_> im having an issue trying to install a tv tuner card driver.. this is the link i'm working off...  http://six3sevenlinux.blogspot.com.au/2011/04/avermedia-avertv-volar-hd-nano-a867r.html
<dani_> im having difficulty with the cd /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35 line that throws an error it says "cd: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35: No such file or directory"
<mikubuntu> cspack: well yes, as i said i have it set to boot hdd first, then cd/dvd, then fdd, then lan
<dani_> what does this mean?
<baizon> dani_: 2.6?
<dani_> baizon, ?
<cspack> mikubuntu: that is the boot priority, I was talking about something else
<baizon> dani_: cd /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35 <- you have to change it to your kernel version, which ubuntu version are you using?
<dani_> baizon, im using 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<mikubuntu> cspack: i thought they were one and the same. on startup you use f2 to get the complete bios setup, including boot sequencing, and f12 is *supposed* to go straight to boot sequencing (but it doesn't)
<dani_> im using kernel 3.2
<baizon> dani_: this should help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576024&page=4&s=d992926721758fef5e7df41b20e005d3
<cspack> mikubuntu: not quite the same, the bios setting is the default priority. the boot menu lets you select a different drive on the fly. I was just curious if your hdd would show up there.
<dani_> baizon, im a complete nube
<mikubuntu> cspack: haven't been able to get f12 to work all day
<baizon> dani_: well this is a little bit complicated to be honest
<cspack> mikubuntu: you tried hitting F12 instead of F2 when rebooting and nothing happens?
<dani_> are these instructions good? http://six3sevenlinux.blogspot.com.au/2011/04/avermedia-avertv-volar-hd-nano-a867r.html
<dani_> it seems pretty straight forward
<Silenced> Installed steam right now . On running it i get a error message as " Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support"
<dani_> the tv card has a penguin on the box and says it supports linux
<Silenced> What should i do ?
<mikubuntu> cspack: right. and its very hard to get into the bios at all with any certainty. mostly, it likes to hang up with a 'please wait ... entering setup' but doesn't
<baizon> dani_: no they are for ubuntu 10.04
<dani_> baizon, ahh
<baizon> dani_: thats the reason i posted you the other link, they got it working with ubuntu 12.04
<RepThis1> anyone ever try deleting / before?
<baizon> RepThis1: ?
<dani_> ok i will review it baizon
<Silenced> Installed steam right now . On running it i get a error message as " Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support"
<RepThis1> baizon: you know, like rm -rf /
<germo> rc.all4y.net
<mikubuntu> cspack: btw it's phoenix bios v 1.40
<RepThis1> baizon: actually in this case u also have to use the --no-preserve-root
<dani_> i dont suppose you'd have the time to walk me through it baizon ?
<mikubuntu> cspack: well, i guess i have to call it a day unless you think we're gonna get to the bottom of it by some miracle :(
<dani_> it's over my head baizon
<mikubuntu> nite all, best of luck -- today wasn't my day
<baizon> dani_: like i said, compiling drivers is complicated
<mikubuntu> thx cspack and all who tried to help today
<baizon> RepThis1: why would you remove root?
<baizon> dani_: no, sorry
<dani_> baizon, yeah.. i need someone to walk me through it i think
<dani_> np baizon
<RepThis1> baizon: because i planned to reformat anyways and wanted to c what the hype was all about.
<cspack> mikubuntu: sorry miku
<dani_> you dont know any good Samaritans that could walk me through it do you baizon ?
<RepThis1> baizon: except now my laptop wont boot beyond a powered black screen and need peoples insight if they have had any complicated situations.
<neeraj> hi
<dani_> hi there neeraj
<badkeypoints> .
<Li> how to change vivid behavior to bring up to the desktop the window of any application I run or opened file instead of just on unity launcher
<ppak> hey guys any one able to help me with a problem im having with software center
<voz> ppak what is the problem?
<Celphish> ppak: I think you have to ask the actual question before anyone can answer that
<voz> sorry Li i would like to help but I dont use unity with my ubuntu
<ppak> i try load software center but it doesnt open
<ppak> i tryed the command software-center in terminal
<ppak> ERROR:root:DebFileApplication import
<ppak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ppak>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/__init__.py", line 4, in <module>
<ppak>     from debfile import DebFileApplication, DebFileOpenError
<ppak>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/debfile.py", line 25, in <module>
<ppak>     from softwarecenter.db.application import Application, AppDetails
<voz> why are you trying to open the software center with the terminal? ppak
<ppak> voz , because it wont open when i click on the icon
<ppak> it happened after i install kali linux tools using a script called katoolin
<ppak> and this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/14848286/
<ioanm> i accidentally dput-ed my package to upload.ubuntu.com instead of my ppa
<ioanm> what do i do?
<ioanm> does it go into ubuntu?
<voz> ppak run "killall software-center" without quotes in the terminal and try to open it again
<ppak> software-center: no process found
<ppak> iv tryed uninstall reinstall still no joy
<voz> ioanm i think you can only upload to ubuntu if you are authorized but im not handy with ppa as uploading only with downloading
<voz> ppak ok try this next one "killall -KILL software-center"
<ppak> voz , swag@swag:~$ killall -KILL software-center
<ppak> software-center: no process found
<voz> ppak ok here are new commants to input first "cd ~/.config"
<voz> ppak then "mv software-center software-center.old"
<ppak> done
<voz> after you run those run this next command "sudo apt-get update"
<voz> ppak and now we are going to reinstall see if that helps you "sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center"
<ppak> still get the same error as i pasted earlyer
<ppak> ImportError: No module named kali
<voz> ppak are you using kali linux or ubuntu?
<ppak> ubuntu
<ppak> 15.04
<voz> your goint to need to add some lines to your sources list
<voz> ppak "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" first
<ppak> thanks for your help btw
<voz> ppak then add the following copy and paste
<voz> deb-src http://http.kali.org/kali kali main non-free contrib deb http://http.kali.org/kali kali-dev main contrib non-free
<voz> then control + x and control + y and press enter
<voz> after ppak type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ppak> running now
<voz> last ppak would be "sudo apt-get install software-center"
<voz> if it still fails let me know what the error is
<ppak> still geting same error
<voz> ppak last thing i can think of is a line change
<ppak> how do i go about that ? and will dist upgrade to 15.10 fix my problem
<voz> type "gedit /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py" and go down to line 159 or so
<voz> ppak
<voz> ppak what does it say under distro id?
<dani_> Hi everyone.. Look, I'm having a hard time trying to get my new Tv Capture Card to work on Ubuntu. Here's the link I have to use to get it to work but I was wondering if anyone had the time to help me through this list to get my card working please??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576024&page=4&s=d992926721758fef5e7df41b20e005d3
<ppak> i pmed it to u coz i got a drone warning before
<sara> hey
<sara> i need to backup via consol
<shomon> hi, I am sure I'm serving port 900 from this debian box.. but I can't pick it up from my lan.. How could I debug this.. is it good to just copy the hosts file?
<hateball> !backup | sara
<ubottu> sara: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cfhowlett> !debian | shomon,
<ubottu> shomon,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> shomon, debian is not supported here but has their own support channels.
<shomon> oh sorry, wrong channel!
<jotauve> hi!!
<voz> jotauve yes?
<voz> need help?
<jotauve> oh yes!!
<jotauve> :)
<jotauve> I've an nvidia g210 and with glxgears I only obtain 60fps max, its's normal?
<voz> my nvidia runs at 40-50 fps depending on what im doing, i use ubuntu lts
<jotauve> ops! so, I supose its normal
<voz> jotauve what ubuntu version are you using
<jotauve> I m worried that sometimes when I open a web that has a lot of javascripts animations or gif or similar I feel lag , in windows I don't feel too many
<jotauve> the last, 15.10
<voz> jotauve it depends on the vsync, if there is no need to run higher it wont. It tends to ajust itself to what you need it for
<jotauve> and it's not posible to regulate this? I m frontoffice developer and sometimes if I've to do a presentation to a customer I prefer use a windows pc because the user experience is better without lags :/
<voz> jotauve If you use an OpenGL framework like GLUT or GLFW, that probably also has an option to explicitly request vsync, or to turn it off. Not all drivers/settings will honor this, though.
<jotauve> how I know if I use glut or glfw ?
<voz> jotauve check the video settings see if you can force it higher. not sure where that could be exactly on ubuntu
<jotauve> mmm I've installed the so and activated the additional drivers
<jotauve> I can execute nvidia-settings too
<voz> im not to keen with customizing the video driver like that, i dont mess with mine all that often jotauve.
<jotauve> well don't worry! thanks! :P
<voz> jotauve cheers
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> How do I create the default user of an Ubuntu system?
<zzarr> (from command line)
<cfhowlett> zzarr, you already have a default user ...
<geirha> sudo adduser "username"
<zzarr> I have a system where there are no users except root
<zzarr> thanks geirha
<geirha> what? who removed all the users?
<zzarr> cfhowlett, I debootstraped a chroot
<zzarr> geirha, no, it's a debootstraped installation
<cfhowlett> zzarr, impressive
<zzarr> cfhowlett, thanks, it's on my ARM based Chromebook (ASUS Chromebook Flip)
<sturmflut> Does anybody know how you would make a self-hosted derivative distribution based on Snappy Ubuntu Core?
<Twinkletoes> Due to my ISPs networking arrangements, I'm using ubuntu/ufw just to blindly forward traffic to an internal firewall (and of course, apply nat on the way out too). However, I would like to be able to ssh to this box from outside, and can't put the right rule int the right place.  Can anyone help?
<Twinkletoes> The 2 rules I have in the nat table, provide the forwarding and this works ok.  They are: -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -j DNAT --to-destination <internal_firewall_ip>  and  -A POSTROUTING -s <internal_network> -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE.  What and where do I stick in an accept for 22/tcp?
<Twinkletoes> ufw allow 22/tcp   doesn't work, probably because of what's going on in the nat table
<reactormonk> I've got the following entry in my netstat: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8020          0.0.0.0:* - I can connect just fine with telnet localhost 8020, but when I use telnet ip-10-144-2-185 8020 (hostname), it fails. I disabled any iptables entries, and the hostname resolves. I get a connection refused. Why can't I connect?
<Twinkletoes> reactormonk: You're only listening on localhost
<Twinkletoes> reactormonk: (127.0.0.1)
<reactormonk> Twinkletoes, ah, darn.
<Twinkletoes> reactormonk: You need to listen on 0.0.0.0 or the actual ip
<reactormonk> Twinkletoes, that's hadoop, so I'll have to figure out what went wrong.
<milad99341> hi
<enoch>  10:18:32 up 192 days, 11:01,  2 users,  load average: 0.22, 0.20, 0.16
<enoch> USER     TTY      FROM             LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<enoch> nuv0.ssh pts/1    net-188-217-154- 09:53    0.00s  1.19s  0.04s sshd: nuv0.ssh [priv]
<enoch> is it normal?
<milad99341> deja dup error: Giving up after 5 attempts. Error: g-io-error-quark: Error splicing file: Input/output error (0). What should I do?
<enoch> it is showing 2 users but only one is connected
<Twinkletoes> enoch: Is there a login on the console directly?
<enoch> i don't think
<enoch> got hacked?
<Twinkletoes> enoch: Have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708960
<dani_> Hi everyone.. Look, I'm having a hard time trying to get my new Tv Capture Card to work on Ubuntu. Here's the link I have to use to get it to work but I was wondering if anyone had the time to help me through this list to get my card working please??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576024&page=4&s=d992926721758fef5e7df41b20e005d3
<jost> Hi! I've got XUbuntu 14.04.3 running here (Desktop), and want to upgrade to 15.10. However,  get "Error authenticating some packages" when running "sudo do-release-upgrade". I've tried to switch to the main server (not the one for germany), but no change?
<jost> ? = .
<cfhowlett> jost, you have to install 14.04 > 15.04 > 15.10 via EOLupgrade method or (and saner) torrent 15.10 and clean install.  OR wait until April and go 14.04 > 16.04
<cato> Hello, I am running 14.04 and want to add a name for my local vm. in the good old days I did just an entry in /etc/hosts. seems as I need to do this somehow via network-manager. how?
<jkale> how do i recreate the original index.html file?
<jkale> apache
<Sohail-Ahmed> once .bashrc is edited, is there something one needs to do so that changes can take effect???
<Twinkletoes> Sohail-Ahmed: it's read when bash starts up, not whilst it's running
<Twinkletoes> Sohail-Ahmed: you cloud logoff/login again? or jsut start a new bash process?
<jkale> Sohail-Ahmed: changes take effect in any new shell you open. using source ~/.bashrc may help in shells that are already open.
<Twinkletoes> What he says ^^^^
<Sohail-Ahmed> Twinkletoes, jkale: thanks !!!
<Twinkletoes> jkale: You mean the index file for the default site after apache is first installed?
<jkale> Twinkletoes: yes
<Twinkletoes> jkale: Specifically the ubuntu one, or will a debian one do?
<jkale> Twinkletoes: any would do
<Twinkletoes> jkale: see PM window
<shredding> i have to commands in bash history, both containing 'tiff" - how can i find the older one?
<shredding> oh, i just grepped zsh history
<Twinkletoes> shredding: if you grep, the results are returned in file order (ie. date order)
<Li> how to change vivid behavior to bring up to the desktop the window of any application I run or opened file instead of just on unity launcher
<PirateLOL> Hey guys hoping someone can help me
<Herwin> hello
<PirateLOL> Ubuntu keeps freezing at random points and am unable to move anything including my mouse. The commands on Google to access terminal (the resuib option and others) don't work either
<Herwin> is there still the Bug CVE-2016-0728 in linux?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<Twinkletoes> PirateLOL: Is your HDD LED on solid when it freezes?
<PirateLOL> I don't know where my HDD LED is.
<PirateLOL> Never really paid attention to that before.
<Herwin> that hacker gain control over my linux computer?
<PirateLOL> And another problem is
<PirateLOL> When i try shut it down, it hangs...it's hung for up to two hours before
<Herwin> is there still the Bug CVE-2016-0728 in linux?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-0728)
<Herwin> is there still the Bug CVE-2016-0728 in linux?
<Herwin> that hacker gain control over my linux computer?
<PirateLOL> I also do the sudo shutdown commands but they make it hang too
<PirateLOL> Ubuntu seems to be a real mess. Other users have reported it on different Ubuntu forums too.
<Herwin> reference leak in the keyring, is thit solved?
<cfhowlett> Herwin, as per the link "** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem. When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. "
<CinnamonRickRoll> pirate, maybe you're doing something too intensive for your gpu/driver?
<PirateLOL> Coin
<PirateLOL> Damn keyboard
<PirateLOL> No my drivers and cpu are fine.
<CinnamonRickRoll> ubuntu froze up heaps for me on nouveau (free nvidia driver), but haven't had an issue since i switched to the propreitary one
<PirateLOL> Never encountered the issue before. It just started all of a sudden.
<CinnamonRickRoll> ah, well I can't be any more help than that I'm afraid, hope you get it sorted out
<Herwin> Can i use my computer of is it not save
<PirateLOL> But changing drivers could be an option I guess. How do you do it?
<NGC_6205> is there a way to refresh the top menu bar without restarting everything? It is currently stuck saying "Steam" and won't display the current program's menu
<PirateLOL> No, it's totally stuck. Nothing responsive at all when it freezes
<PirateLOL> RESUIB and other options don't work either (as suggested on different forums)
<Herwin> Can i use my computer of is it not save?
<PirateLOL> Really irritating because I like Ubuntu but numerous users on different forums have encountered this issue too. Making me want to just switch to another OS.
<CinnamonRickRoll> Oh sorry to bail got caught up in other things
<CinnamonRickRoll> to change drivers
<CinnamonRickRoll> gimme a sec to think, i'm not on ubuntu rn
<Twinkletoes> PirateLOL: Have you tried a different flavour of linux yet?  Does it do it on that aswell?
<hateball> PirateLOL: What version of Ubuntu are you using? And what nvidia driver?
<hateball> PirateLOL: You can use https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to change to a different driver
<CinnamonRickRoll> PirateLOL: to change driver: open software and updates, you can either find it thru unity or opening settings, and from there i think theres a drivers tab, i'm doing this from memory so might be a bit off
<PirateLOL> I'm using UBunfu
<PirateLOL> P
<PirateLOL> 15.10
<cfhowlett> typo?
<PirateLOL> Sorry damn keyboard lol
<PirateLOL> And have tried other flavours yes
<CinnamonRickRoll> well, isn't 15.10 the newest one? still in dev? I haven't checked for a while but I'm fairly new and 14.04 was the recommened one wasn't it
<PirateLOL> Seems to do the same thing. As I said a sec ago, it just started suddenly. Never happened before.
<hateball> CinnamonRickRoll: 14.04 is LTS, 15.10 is not "in dev", it's just a non-LTS release
<Twinkletoes> PirateLOL: *something* must have changed, whether it was an OS or software update etc.
<CinnamonRickRoll> oh ok, my bad, whats LTS tho?
<Twinkletoes> PirateLOL: or your hardware is failing.  The point is, *something* is different from when it worked
<hateball> !lts | CinnamonRickRoll
<ubottu> CinnamonRickRoll: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks
<hateball> CinnamonRickRoll: Whereas non-lts are supported for 9 months
<PirateLOL> Don't really know what drivers I'm using to be honest, but whatever they are they haven't done this before.
<PirateLOL> And dam. Hope it isn't failing
<PirateLOL> Anyway to check the general health of my hardware?
<hateball> PirateLOL: Open the additional drivers gui, it will say which driver version is in use
<hateball> PirateLOL: Or launch nvidia-settings, it will also display the version
<PirateLOL> I'm on my tablet at the moment but will do that later. Thank you :)
<PirateLOL> So is there anyway to also check the general state of health of my hardware? I guess it could be failing, was also wondering if there was a way to check that or not
<PirateLOL> Already done a memtsst
<PirateLOL> *memtest
<PirateLOL> Nothing bad detected. Hard drive shows no errors.
<PirateLOL> Gotta be positive
<hateball> PirateLOL: You can have a look at your ~/.xsession-errors file and see if it's being filled with anything of interest
<cfhowlett> PirateLOL, well, clearly the keyboard is failing so ... color me suspicious ...
<PirateLOL> I'm on my tablet.
<PirateLOL> Apologies for the spelling and stuff.
<PirateLOL> And thank you hate all
<PirateLOL> *hateball
<PirateLOL> Damn autocorrect
<JyZyXEL> is it possible to have CIFS mounts automatically unmount after a period of inactivity?
<hateball> JyZyXEL: You can use autofs and set idle timeout
<Nish> Anybody got experience with Samba 4 as a domain member? I can't get winbind to work properly, getent passwd / group not returning the domain accounts.
<JyZyXEL> hateball: will it work in combination with fstab?
<PirateLOL> Also searched deeper on
<PirateLOL> Google for solutions
<PirateLOL> Will try them. Thanks guys.
<hateball> JyZyXEL: yeah, just dont put mounts in both places
<JyZyXEL> hateball: ah, so i can choose to have autofs only do the unmounting and not interfere with mounting that is done by systemd and fstab
<hateball> JyZyXEL: well no, the mountpoint you want to manage should be done by autofs only or you might get issues
<JyZyXEL> :E
<JyZyXEL> sounds pretty invasive
<hateball> JyZyXEL: How so? autofs is great imo
<JyZyXEL> but it probably is not as reliable as systemd and fstab
<JyZyXEL> also dolphin uses fstab
<hateball> Uh...
<JyZyXEL> sounds really bad practice to not use fstab
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've been running Linux/Debian/Ubuntu as a server for many many years but for work I've had to use Windows mainly for desktop, even though all my work is done on Ubuntu servers. I'm trying to switch permanently over to Ubuntu for my work desktop and there's one major problem, Skype.
<JediMaster> I've got skype installed and "working", but it's version 4.3, it's many years out of date, and Microsoft just won't bring out a newer version
<cfhowlett> use an alternative ... not an ubuntu issue.
<JediMaster> the interface is a nightmare to navigate when I often have 10-20 conversations a day open with clients and colleagues, you just can't see message notifications, you loose conversations all the time. Web version of Skype is more usable than the native Linux version, but you then can't install the plugins for calls
<cfhowlett> JediMaster,  how is this an ubuntu problem?
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, because what alternative connects to the skype network?
<CinnamonRickRoll> maybe its just me but like, you could always use not linux or maybe a phone or smth
<CinnamonRickRoll> but ya know maybe thats just me
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, businesses can't expect to get all their clients to install an alternative
<cfhowlett> JediMaster, by design ... none.  so don't skype.  google voice/hangout is an option.  at any rate, NOT an ubuntu issue.
<JediMaster> CinnamonRickRoll, I need skype calls and screen sharing and half our clients wouldn't know how to even install a piece of software
<cfhowlett> JediMaster, although I suppose one could try installing virtualbox + ubuntu + skype.  haven't tested it, but sounds possible
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, I'm not saying it's Ubuntu's fault, but it's certainly an issue for Ubuntu takeup
<cfhowlett> not so much ...
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, I'm talking from a business perspective where EVERYONE uses skype only =/
<JediMaster> I'm almost considering running a windows VM within Ubuntu just for skype
<cfhowlett> and yet microsoft (you know .. the OWNERS of that proprietary software) don't see fit to support it.  so - not ubuntu's fault or fixable by ubuntu.
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, skype is unfortunately critical to doing business nowdays
<cfhowlett> facts: MICROSOFT's product.  complain to them.
<JediMaster> cfhowlett, yes, I am completely aware of this, and I'm not asking Ubuntu to fix it, what I'm asking is if anyone has a way of getting Skype working, e.g. WINE in Ubuntu?
<CinnamonRickRoll> ok sorry to interject again, but i think the issue here mighta been the way the issue was approached
<CinnamonRickRoll> bc to me it seemed as tho u were just complaining, rather than seeking a solution
<CinnamonRickRoll> *shrugs*
<JediMaster> no, I got cfhowlett butting in before I had finished what I was trying to ask
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hmm, well to me thats not how it seemed tbh, but maybe a better way to approach things in future might be to ask the question first and then add details later
<CinnamonRickRoll> thats what i do
<CinnamonRickRoll> tends to save a fair bit of confusion
<CinnamonRickRoll> *shrugs*
<JediMaster> I'll try again, does anyone have any solution to MICROSHAFT's Skype's complete lack of support to get it working in a useable way on Linux? However that may be, e.g. WINE or some IM plugin that gives a better interface etc.
<CinnamonRickRoll> Nice work :)
<evanvarvell> how do you bring up the keyboard chart or the HUD?
<milad99341> please someone answer this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/728215/ubuntu-backup-restore-failed
<milad99341> it's very important for me.
<calimero_82> hi
<hrob> hi!
<hrob> anyone tried skype on ubuntu lately?
<hrob> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/844987-making-the-most-of-skype-on-linux
<calimero_82> Good morning, having removed the package manager: ubuntu-desktop completely, I still think the desktop environment xfce, as you delete? my os is ubuntu 4.14 thanks
<hrob> is it safe to add a 5 year old repository to 14.04?
<cfhowlett> hrob, no!  why would you
<calimero_82> xubuntu desktop
<hrob> cfhowlett:  I'm a little out of date with skype... but when i started applying for jobs agin, it turns out people are actually still using it!
<hrob> cfhowlett:  like all HR people on the planet ??!
<JediMaster> hrob, I've been asking the same, skype 4.3 on Ubuntu sucks
<cfhowlett> hrob, skype is in the partner repo. enable and install from there.
<sruli> i need some help with yad/zenity on gnome 15.10 yad/zenity work fine when called from user script but if the script is called by root it does not work, the error "Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged" in lubuntu 15.10 and ubuntu 14.04 there are similar errors but the dialog is displayed why in gnome is it not?
<hrob> JediMaster: chachasmooth :   I just noticed actually there is a skype plugin for pidgin and other FOSS messangers... it that any good?
<JediMaster> hrob, I'm actually just downloading an official Microsoft virtualbox image of windows 10 so I can install Skype on it, it has a 90 day expiry, so just reinstall or roll-back
<JediMaster> hrob, problem I have with the linux client is the interface sucks, you can't see your conversations, screen share and video all comes in at 320x240 (a bug that has been around for years), and it crashes quite a lot
<hrob> chachasmooth:  thanks,  was not aware ---
<JediMaster> hrob, I've tried the pidgin client years ago but had problems with it
<hrob> JediMaster:  ok... sounds like I'm going to have to dual boot to my wonderdose v.8 again...
<JediMaster> hrob, hence why I'm trying the virtualbox route
<hrob> JediMaster: well only twice in the last year
<JediMaster> hrob, I've got virtualbox (and vagrant but you don't need that) and I'm trying the official image from: https://dev.windows.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/linux/
<hrob> it's all HR people and all those other grandmas' fault though... I don't blame linux off course
<hrob> JediMaster:  oh ok... could just run the image --- you have to go through like 20 microsoft personal questions right?
<JediMaster> hrob, indeed, I'd much rather use an alternative, but can't ask the rest of the world to use it =/
<JediMaster> hrob, I've not used these images before, so not sure, I'm still downloading it now
<JediMaster> hrob, there weren't any questions to just download it
<JediMaster> hrob, I think the only limitation is that they expire after 90 days so you have to take a snapshot and revert every 90 days
<calimero_82> sorry, how can i delete completely xfce from ubuntu 14.04? thanks
<hrob> JediMaster:  thanks, its worth a try!
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, logout, choose unity, login, sudo apt-get purge xfce
<k1l_> calimero_82: remove the xubuntu-desktop package
<calimero_82> Kil_ i've already removed xbuntu deskt, but remains xfce
<hrob> thanks all for the microsoft support, I'll be back.
<calimero_82> cfhowlett, there's not any xfce package, i've installed only xubuntu-desktop, i've removed it completely but remains xfce
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, logout, choose an alternate desktop, login
<milad99341> where is ubuntu support team? why don't anyone help me?
<calimero_82> i'm in unity already cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, dpkg -l xfce* should return nothing
<pie> hi
<cfhowlett> !patience | milad99341,
<ubottu> milad99341,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<calimero_82> yes cfhowlett
<calimero_82> nothing
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, that means no xfce is available.  why do you claim otherwise?
<calimero_82> i wanted only to test xfce in ubuntu
<calimero_82> but in the wiki u must install xbuntu-desktop to try it
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, you did, you removed it, it's goine
<calimero_82> when i do logout there's also try xfce
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, false.  sudo apt intall xfce4        will get you the xfce desktop environment
<cfhowlett> calimero_82, reboot
<calimero_82> in italian wiky there's only xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> calimero_82: xubuntu uses xfce, you know?
<calimero_82> it's true
<calimero_82> yes kyl_
<k1l_> calimero_82: but you can install xfce without the whole xubuntu desktop. the desktop ships some other standard programs. xfce is the pure desktop
<calimero_82> but it was only a test to try it, i'm fine with ubuntu canonical
<k1l_> calimero_82: but what is the issue now? you removed those packages.
<krabador> k1l_, calimero_82 knows about derivatives very well , it's a kind of "alchimist" user
<calimero_82> now i try logout to see if xfce option is deleted
<calimero_82> thanks for all
<sruli> i need some help with yad/zenity on gnome 15.10 yad/zenity work fine when called from user script but if the script is called by root it does not work, the error "Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged" however in lubuntu 15.10 and ubuntu 14.04 there are similar errors but the dialog is displayed why in gnome is it not?
<sruli> how can i display a dialog with info from a root script in gnome 15.10?
<ni638629> I am planning to buy a Wifi dongle with the chipset MT7612U. Is that a good idea?
<calimero_82> it works guys, i had to remove any libs or xfce-packs from synaptic
<ni638629> And does that work with all 802.11? a/b/g/n/ac?
<mabraham1982> Hello folks ,i made some changes to my laptop like installing some programs from ubuntu software center im using 14.04 lts ,but after restart i lost my wifi driver ,is there is any way to restore my previous settings?
<cfhowlett> !hardware | ni638629
<ubottu> ni638629: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mabraham1982> Is there is any way to restore my previous settings back in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, you mean rollback?  no.  restore previous settings? yes. but ...
<bazhang> reinstall from backups mabraham1982
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<mabraham1982> I don't have a backup
<mabraham1982> And yes i mean rollback
 * cfhowlett shakes his head sorrowfully ...
<bazhang> thats not going to be easy then it it
<mabraham1982> Ok ,how ?
<k1l_> mabraham1982: which settings do you mean? and no, its not that easy. you can rename the ".config" folder in your users home to ".config_old" and relogin to clear some user settings
<bazhang> without any backups of any sort?
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, are you ONLY trying to get your network back?  different situation than restoring data ...
<mabraham1982> The problem is I lost my wifi driver, and i can't connect to the network any more ,but my Bluetooth is still working.
<cfhowlett> so your end goal is ???
<mabraham1982> Yes im trying to get my wifi back
<cfhowlett> !wifi | start here
<ubottu> start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k1l_> mabraham1982: ok, so i would look at that issue specificly. what happend before it didnt work anymore?
<mabraham1982> I did some software installation
<k1l_> mabraham1982: details matter a lot
<mabraham1982> I installed edubuntu package
<mabraham1982> The last thing i can remember i had installed zenmab
<bazhang> mabraham1982, what edubuntu packages did you want to remove then
<mabraham1982> And i gives it a try before restart
<mabraham1982> I did it already.
<mabraham1982> But nothing happened
<k1l_> mabraham1982: what line in "lspci" or "lsusb" lists your wifi card?
<sruli> "ls /tmp/X11-unix/" shows me X0 & X1 i am on a single screen VM gnome why do i have 2 displays?
<mabraham1982> What is this mean ?
<mabraham1982> My laptop is dell studio 1558
<mabraham1982> Is it helps ?
<k1l_> mabraham1982: please show the terminal output of "lspci" and "lsusb" on paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, yes. almost certainly you have a broadcom wifi chipset
<mabraham1982> Ok
<mabraham1982> Yeah its Broadcom
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, let's get details: lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | pastebinit
<mabraham1982> Do you want me to do this in terminal
<cfhowlett> yes.  copy and pastet the url it will return
<k1l_> mabraham1982: yes. we need facts to help you. just talking doesnt solve your issue
<mabraham1982> Ok
<mabraham1982> I'll
<mabraham1982> That's what I got lspci: no such pci access nethod: 9
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, lspci -l | grep broadcom
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, sorry, wrong. wait 1
<mabraham1982> What  ?
<cfhowlett> mabraham1982, lshw | pastebinit
<isp_> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my intel NUC with UEFI enabled and Windows10 already installed, but when i use "install alongside Windows" there ether don't seem to be a record in efibootmgr(16.04) or the contents are not recognised by the UEFI after rebooting (15.10)
<isp_> where could i get additional help with that ? thx
<vilitaltti> isp_: I'm not speacialist on this matter, but have created enough space to your hard drive?
<harry96> hey
<isp_> there're the 3 microsoft partitions and then a 90gbext4 for ubuntu and a 17gb swap
<yellabs-r2> sometimes its confusing, so i ask, when developing for the ubuntu desktop , is it Qt i am looking at or Gtk?
<Phazorx> is there a "mote dedicated" channel for hardware specific issue or am i good to ask here?
<cfhowlett> !hardware | Phazorx
<ubottu> Phazorx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Phazorx> cfhowlett: well the hardware is supported but i'm dealing with sometihng that appears as a hardware isue but could be system/configuiration
<kettlecooked> Our office server (Ubuntu Server 14.04) with software RAID (2 mirrored disks) will not boot anymore, safe mode says the raid array is degraded. Where do I start to fix this problem? I want to un-degrade it :)
<cfhowlett> kettlecooked, best ask experts: #ubuntu-server
<kettlecooked> ah thank you
<programo> Hi to find the IPC specific to my processor
<abolfazl123> :-X
<hrob> hi again
<sruli> "ls /tmp/X11-unix/" shows me X0 & X1 how do i know which is in use?
<maintenance> hi everybody, i va a little problem with update, what can i do -if you want more info, ask me) thanks
<k1l_> maintenance: what is the issue?
<cfhowlett> maintenance assume we don't actually know the details ... since you haven't shared any?
<ioria> sruli, maybe this helps http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196677/what-is-tmp-x11-unix
<maintenance> cfhowlett, http://pastebin.com/fwDD9WL9
<hrob> maintenance:  that was funny!
<maintenance> sorry for my bad english, i m french user
<cfhowlett> !fr | maintenance,
<ubottu> maintenance,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<maintenance> ok, but onebody on french irc ubuntu, can you help me
<ioria> i think "conservés :" is kept back
<k1l_> maintenance: use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<cfhowlett> you'll have to translate mon ami ...
<sruli> ioria: thanks, i know what it is now, why do i have X0 & X1 and how do i know which is in use?
<maintenance> ok for best effort... i -ll try your issue, i come back ...thanks
<ioria> sruli,  try ps aux
<hateball> cfhowlett, maintenance: You can put "LC_ALL=C" before commands in bash and it should default to english. so "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get update" or whatever it was
<hateball> For pasting reasons and so on
<sruli> ioria: ps aux | grep Xorg gives me 1 line there are no '1' so i gues its saying that its using X0, however when i try to run someing from script which requires X it gives an error about X0 and i have to export X1, whats wrong here?
<cfhowlett> hateball, wait what?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ioria> sruli,  are you playing with local sockets ?
<cfhowlett> maintenance, still with us?
<hateball> cfhowlett: I read the backlog, seemed like the issue was a pastebin in french
<sruli> ioria: no just trying to get a simple yad/zenity dialog with info when internet disconnects, so i put the script in up/down only works with export display1
<cfhowlett> hateball, true.  but this wasn't on MY box ... so the user would trigger the LC ... to translate to English?
<hateball> cfhowlett: Yes
<Phazorx> after about 7 month of usage, most of time when waking up i see something like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3x9454y8zstutq6/IMG_1260.JPG any clues?
<cfhowlett> !cookie | hateball I'd send you a beer but only have cookies
<ubottu> hateball I'd send you a beer but only have cookies: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> sruli,  ok.... i should work also without export
<hateball> cfhowlett: I run Swedish locale, so I have to do it in order to help people in english at times :)
<k1l_> cfhowlett: yes. if you preface the command with LC_ALL=C then all the output is in english.
<ioria> *it
<cfhowlett> that is so smooth!  "I learned something today!"
<hateball> Phazorx: Seems like an unhealthy drive
<hateball> Phazorx: At the very least an unhealthy filesystem. You should check with smartctl and if that looks good, run fsck on your partitions
<Phazorx> hateball: well smart doesnt report anything suspicious
<sruli> ioria: it doesn’t, i guess the problem is because it wants xdisplay1, when i run yad/zenity from command line it works fine, in if-up/down script it wants xdisplay1 cant figure it out
<maintenance> thanks a lot everybody for the support, it's work !!! have a nice day !!!
<hateball> Phazorx: Then I'd liveboot your system and run fsck
<sruli> ioria: worth to mention, i only have this problem in gnome 15.10, in lubuntu 15.10 and ubuntu 14.04 it works fine
<k1l_> maintenance: for apt-get to install all new updates you need the apt-get dist-upgrade. apt-get upgrade is not allowed to install al updates that need to install new packages.
<ioria> sruli,  i see ...  don't know much about gnome settings ... sy
<maintenance> k1l_, ok, thanks for info
<ioria> sruli,  anyway, could be a bit more complex, but Gtk gives you a more flexible  way to do it
<sruli> ioria: dont know anything about gtk, how would i use it?
<ioria> sruli,  in C and python you can create a lot of popups and dialogs
<ioria> sruli,  and you wan't be tied to zenity
<ioria> *won't
<MonkeyDust> havent followed, zenity also creates popups
<ioria> MonkeyDust, http://www.linux.org/threads/zenity-gui-for-shell-scripts.5567/
<Phazorx> hateball: fsck runs on boot every time and have not reported error
<Phazorx> smartctl tests short and long have not given any indication of an issue either
<MonkeyDust> notify-send is also used for popups
<Phazorx> however last time resuming from sleep failed to see boot partitoon as well as ext4 one
<ioria> MonkeyDust, sure
<Phazorx> hateball: perhaps you can read it differently: http://dpaste.com/1MAANF8
<ioria> sruli,  check it out  http://www.pygtk.org/articles/pygtk-glade-gui/Creating_a_GUI_using_PyGTK_and_Glade.htm
<hateball> Phazorx: nah it looks alright
<grass843> Good Morning!
<hateball> Phazorx: and this is a sata device and not usb? I am thinking if it gets powersaved after a while or something silly
<sruli> ioria: thanks, but i need something simple, a 1 liner, so will stick with yad/zenity
<ioria> sruli,  ah, ok
<Phazorx> hateball: sata 2.5" inch in the laptop
<grass843> My server stopped recognizing my NIC card after the last trusty update to the kernel. Now the NM service wont run.
<grass843> Rollback was not a success
<ioria> sruli,  check notify   too , http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/12/ubuntu-notify-send/
<sruli> ioria: will look into that, thanks
<ioria> sruli,  np
<grass843> Any ides?
<grass843> ideas*
<dgo> hi there. I just purchase a digital ocean box. I want to securise it, ssh on another port and ufw is sufficient ?
<crushcapitalism> install gentoo
<dgo> ;-)
<k1l_> dgo: that are some factors. things like fail2ban help too.
<kwesidev> Ubuntu 14.04 Network manager stopped working after update.
<k1l_> dgo: but most times servers get exploited because they use old software where known security issues are not fixed or use weak passwords.
<grass843> kwesidev I am having the same issue
<alb-ot> hello, is it possible to keep English as main language of my ubuntu 14.04, but also another language when i type something (in this chat for example) and i get the underline red for language correction?
<Charly41> I have installed Kubuntu with the home folder ecrypted, the swap is not available and it was supposed to be shared with another linux distro, debian.  Now the swap works for debian but not for ubuntu, is it just enough to try to connect the swap to ubuntu or it should be another kind of dedicated swap?
<pbx> curious. i ran sensible-browser just now and got all this: http://dpaste.com/2YKKWFG#wrap
<Dworf> is there some powerfull socks proxy?
<Dworf> ssh will crash in heavy load
<rud0lf> greetings ladies and gentlemen
<NeoFrontier> how do I check what is keeping this busy? :ALSA output error (snd_pcm_open): Device or resource busy
<grass843> hello rud0lf
<alb-ot> how much time do i need to wait to write the same message in this chat without getting a ban for spam? 1 hour?
<lotuspsychje> alb-ot: re-ask once in a while, not flood
<MonkeyDust> alb-ot  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<alb-ot> thanks MonkeyDust to be clear
<rud0lf> if you care about it, i've installed ubuntu ~7 days ago and i adore it :)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | rud0lf great news, welcome to the community
<ubottu> rud0lf great news, welcome to the community: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<rud0lf> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> rud0lf: if you have ubuntu related questions, or search any package you can ask here
<rud0lf> i'm gonna consider it, thank you :)
<Memento_Mori> Hi!
<Memento_Mori> Are there any coders here?
<Memento_Mori> Coders, coders?
<Pici> Memento_Mori: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, if you want programming help its probably best to ask in a channel for the language you're using.
<wyrm_88> I am runllng
<rud0lf> could you repeat the other ubuntu channels? #ubuntu-offtopic and something else i've forgot
<rud0lf> i just reconnected
<Memento_Mori> Pici, I'm sorry, I'm new here
<Memento_Mori> Can you recommend a channel please?
<Memento_Mori> I
<Memento_Mori> I'm looking for someone to help me code a website
<Memento_Mori> Not you, someone xD
<Pici> Memento_Mori: maybe ##programming would be a good place to start
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | rud0lf
<ubottu> rud0lf: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Memento_Mori> Thank you, my friends
<rud0lf> thank you kindly :)
<Memento_Mori> You are all very kind
<Memento_Mori> Ah, programming is invite only...
<wyrm_88>  am runing Ubuntu with Xchat   I need help  registering my nick and a few other things yep I am the dreaded newbie anyone want to help
<xangua> !register | wyrm_88
<ubottu> wyrm_88: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<axk4545> wyrm_88: ask in #freenode
<lotuspsychje> Memento_Mori: should be joinable out of the box..
<Xano> I have a T450s with Intel HD 5500 Graphics. Supposedly this is able to run 4k on a single screen, but when I just tried it with the built-in screen on as well (two separate desktops, no mirroring), the output on both screens showed issues, and the entire machine would inevitably freeze. Do I perhaps have to install Intel's drivers manually? I didn't find any for Linux on their site.
<Memento_Mori> Apparently I'm banned from programming. I've never been there before. xD
<wyrm_88> thanks
<hateball> Xano: Intel drivers are included by default (mesa)
<rud0lf> i've found this page lately: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Xano> hateball, Good to know
<rud0lf> there's support for 15.10 15.04 and 14.10
<hateball> Xano: That said, what release are you using?
<Xano> hateball, 15.10
<hateball> Xano: As the Intel GPU depends on the kernel, and 5500 is quite new
<Xano> I tried on the 4k Acer monitor of someone else working in this office. Not sure if that matters.
<k1l_> rud0lf: no need for that actually. since 14.10 is dead, 15.04 will be dead in some days, and 15.10 got the latest driver
<hateball> Xano: It's likely it will work better in 16.04 which has a newer kernel. You could liveboot and try
<rud0lf> i see
<rud0lf> i guess asking whether should i stay with 14.04 or upgrade to 15.10 is too general question?
<k1l_> rud0lf: why would you want to upgrade to 15.10?
<rud0lf> i was told that better is the enemy of good :)
<Pici> rud0lf: I'd stick with 14.04 until the next LTS comes around (16.04)
<rud0lf> i don't know :)
<rud0lf> thanks, Pici
<Pici> In fact, I'm doing just that :)
<k1l_> rud0lf: if you dont know stay with the LTS. you can have the 15.10 kernel backports in the hardware enablement stack
<alb-ot> is it possible to keep English as main language of my ubuntu 14.04, but also another language when i type something (in this chat for example) and i get the underline red for language correction?
<Xano> alb-ot, Change the input language
<Xano> alb-ot, That, and the UI language are two different things
 * Xano looks up exactly how to do this
<alb-ot> where should i change the input language? setting>keyboard>text entry>input sources has already the second language
<alb-ot> Xano
<Xano> alb-ot, Yeah it's not where I expected it to be. Maybe I'm confused with Mac OS
<lotuspsychje> !language | alb-ot
<ubottu> alb-ot: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lotuspsychje> oops
<Xano> The settings I found indeed only relate to input device layouts and such
<alb-ot> yep
<Memento_Mori> How about angry, polite English?
<Memento_Mori> PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!
<alb-ot> haha
<bazhang> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Memento_Mori> YOU LOOK LOVELY TODAY, LINDA!!!
<alb-ot> hey! i don't need to chenge input language
<lotuspsychje> !keyboard | alb-ot
<ubottu> alb-ot: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<rud0lf> is there something ubottu doesn't know? :)
<alb-ot> i just want the correction underline removed if i type two languages
<bazhang> use ibus then alb-ot
<bazhang> Memento_Mori, silliness in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Xano> Most systems do not support mixing languages like that very well, so you'll have spellcheck in one language or the other
<alb-ot> lotuspsychje that's not what i want
<alb-ot> thanks Xano
<Xano> alb-ot, But "spellcheck" is basically what you are looking for
<alb-ot> where i can find spellcheck setting in ubuntu 14.04?
<Xano> alb-ot, That should be easy to find with a search engine ;-)
<alb-ot> "should", you're right
<MonkeyDust> Xano  don't say that, when people come here for help
<Xano> hateball, I'll give the live boot a try and see if that improves things. Otherwise I'll go with a monitor with a lower resolution.
<jost> Hi! I have this graphics card: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204M [GeForce GTX 965M] (rev a1), running XUbuntu 14.04.3 using the nouveau-driver (installing the nvidia-driver killed the machine, lightdm wouldn't start anymore)... It works fine, but the HDMI output does not seem to work. Any hints how to make it work?
<Xano> hateball, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> jost: wich nvidia- version did you try?
<jost> 352
<jost> lo
<jost> lotuspsychje,
<DaMastah_> exit
<lotuspsychje> jost: tryed other versions aswell?
<Xano> MonkeyDust, Nothing wrong with showing people how to find something using a search engine.
<Xano> alb-ot, MonkeyDust I did notice that there's on OS-level spellcheck settings indeed
<jost> lotuspsychje: no, when trying to install the driver using synaptic it stalls and I have to cancel
<lotuspsychje> jost: installed nvidia-prime?
<Xano> alb-ot, Which application are you seeing these spelling errors in?
<jost> lotuspsychje: not that I know of
<lotuspsychje> jost: retry another nvidia- version + nvidia-prime and set your settings to perofmance mode from nvidia-settings
<alb-ot> yea i was going to type that Xano, both gmail and hexchat has spellchecks, but for example the simple gedit has not, so i was thinking that maybe is a setting of gmail and hexchat that automatically choose the SO language for the spellcheck
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | jost
<ubottu> jost: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<alb-ot> OS*
<jost> lotuspsychje: ok, assuming that goes wrong and I cannot boot anymore afterwards, how do I make the machine work again?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | jost when things go wrong
<ubottu> jost when things go wrong: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> jost: from the recoverymode, you can sudo apt-get purge nvidia to revert things
<jost> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks
<yharrow> hello
<yharrow> I am having trouble with my keymap
<yharrow> Is this the correct channel to ask for help?
<lotuspsychje> jost: you might also try 15.10 for that new card
<alb-ot> Xano also discuss has the spellcheck.. always English, but i do not type always in English and it's a pain to see always that spellcheck
<jost> lotuspsychje: tried that last time, maybe that was part of the problem
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  try setxbmap -layout [xx]
<lotuspsychje> jost: tryed what exactly
<Xano> alb-ot, yeah, same here, although I've learned to ignore it over the years over the different devices and languages I use
<jost> lotuspsychje: updating 14.04 to 15.10, then installing the drivers
<yharrow> what is xx?
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  try setxkbmap -layout [xx]
<alb-ot> Xano haha.. :(
<jost> (with intermediate updates to 14.10 and 15.04
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  xx is your country
<jost> )
<Xano> alb-ot, I'm searching for this in between work, but it's really not straightforward indeed. My apologies for assuming it was
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, so USA?
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  us
<yharrow> ok
<yharrow> Monthrect, the issue is with a single key
<lotuspsychje> jost: ah but 14.10 is eol, maybe things got broken?
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, the issue is with a single key
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, the issue is with a single key, its quite strange
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, basically the left key works fine, but specifically when i combine with Ctrl+Alt it becomes F10
<philm88> Hey all. Running apt-get upgrade shows that some packages will be held back. Specifically, lxc-docker (1.7.1 => 1.9.1). I'm not sure why. From what I understnad of the docs, it seems to think that upgrading will cause dependencies to be removed or reinstalled. Is there a way to see /exactly/ why apt-get is holding back a package upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> philm88: added ppa's of any kind?
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, so Left is Left, but suddenly when i press Ctrl+Alt+Left then it is Ctrl+Alt+F10
<k1l_> philm88: please run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a terminal
<jost> lotuspsychje: thanks, seems to have worked - no freezing desktop yet, and the HDMI output works :-)
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, I have no way of even guessing what causses this
<lotuspsychje> jost: wich driver are you on now please?
<jost> lotuspsychje: nvidia-352-updates
<lotuspsychje> jost: with nvidia-prime and performance mode enabled?
<rud0lf> /ns
<philm88> lotuspsychje: Not ppas, but docker is has its own sources file with this in it; deb http://get.docker.io/ubuntu docker main -- I have a 2nd server that I updated a few days ago that has exactly the same set up (via ansible) and it didn't hold anything back, it just upgraded
<rud0lf> err
<philm88> k1l_: What does full-upgrade do that upgrade doesn't? This is a production web server so I'm trying to do my best at figuring out what exactly I'm running on it (:
<jost> lotuspsychje: with nvidia-prime, but without performance mode (now I've enabled that as well)
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  input method (i-bus) comes to mind
<k1l_> philm88: it installes packages that are held bacl
<k1l_> *back
<lotuspsychje> jost: great! tnx for the feedback mate!
<k1l_> philm88: apt upgrade is not allowed to install new packages. which is needed most times for held packages
<philm88> k1l_: But what is the impact of that? Presumably there's a reason why they were held back. Could forcing the upgrade therefore cause issues?
<lotuspsychje> jost: try some heavy stuff now, to test 1080p vids or games...
<philm88> k1l_: ah ok, that makes sense
<philm88> k1l_: is full-upgrade an aptitude command or an apt-get command?
<k1l_> philm88: i named the command. "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, so what should i do to solve it?
<k1l_> philm88: the older apt-get was "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for that
<philm88> k1l_: ah ok, I didn't realise there was an 'apt' tool now
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, to be honest Im lucky I know about Server shortcuts, otherwise Id pretty much be stuck at an empty graphics terminal
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, I was able to get back to my current session with Ctl+Alt+F7
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, actually the solution i squite hilarious
<Peanut> Hi, does anyone know about gnome-keyring-daemon? I'm a bit alarmed that it 'receives my login password', and aparently stores all kinds of secrets like .ssh passphrases, which I most definitely don't want it to store. Where can I find more about controlling/taming this thing?
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, my f10 key was stuck
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, Thanks for the help though :D
<MonkeyDust> yharrow  thumbs up
<philm88> k1l_: so if I do sudo apt-get -V -u dist-upgrade --assume-no then it still says lxc-docker will be held back
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, 5 times out of 10 the problem is Analog xD
<yharrow> MonkeyDust, thanks
<k1l_> philm88: did you run apt update before?
<k1l_> philm88: can you show the output from the dist-upgrade in a pastebin?
<philm88> k1l_: Yes
<philm88> ok, one sec
<humanregret> Hey guys, new to linux.. So i've had to reinstall lubuntu ~3 times due to breaking it :( I was wondering if there is a way to create a backup image so i dont have to keep going fresh installs?
<philm88> k1l_: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8858201
<xangua> humanregret: why do you have to reinstall to begin with¿
<Mike_Hunt> hello
<Mike_Hunt> How do I get my videos to show in the video lens?
<poohbear82> port 8080 is listening and ufw is disabled, yet connection is refused in the browser. what could it be?
<MonkeyDust> humanregret  what goes wrong during installation?
<philm88> k1l_: Previously, when I did 'upgrade' instead of 'dist-upgrade' it had a few more packages in the held back section.. Specifically the kernel packages
<MonkeyDust> humanregret  a basic installation takes about 15 minutes
<humanregret> well the last time i broke it.. i broke Xauthority.. root kept taking privileges from my user and so i couldnt load any wm/de at all
<k1l_> philm88: that are a lot updates that are held back
<philm88> k1l_: It's just one
<xangua> humanregret: again, you're not telling us what you did, normally just saying "it's broke" wont help
<MonkeyDust> humanregret  where did you get the ubuntu iso
<philm88> k1l_: Line 20 onwards are packages that will be upgraded
<philm88> It's just line 18 that's held back
<k1l_> philm88: look at all the updates that still needs to be installed
<Mike_Hunt> Nevermind I figured it out.
<humanregret> I was trying to install bspwm (after the install) which caused xAuthority to go on the skits i dont know where the issue was hence why i had to reinstall :/
<philm88> k1l_: Yeah, it's been a couple of months since the last upgrade
<k1l_> philm88: could be the issue that the held back package needs a depency to be updated first. so i would suggest to get those updates first
<MonkeyDust> !find bspwm
<ubottu> Package/file bspwm does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> humanregret  so something from outside the repos breaks the suystem?
<philm88> k1l_: Is there a way to confirm that? Like see exactly why my system is holding back lxc-docker?
<humanregret> yeah
<humanregret> my lack of knowledge is screwing it up
<MonkeyDust> humanregret  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<humanregret> Nothing is wrong at the moment, i just finished a fresh install, i was hoping to be able to create a backup image incase i mess things up again
<k1l_> philm88: run a -s to simulate. i think that should be updated so
<k1l_> *too
<MonkeyDust> humanregret  clonezilla is popular
<philm88> k1l_: So a dist-upgrade -s and see if it includes lxc-docker in it's dryrun?
<humanregret> alright
<humanregret> thanks
<k1l_> philm88: yes. i think it will install that update.
<k1l_> philm88: and i really suggest you run those lots of updates, since there are some security issues fixed in those udpates.
<philm88> k1l_: So I did the dryrun and it still said lxc-docker is to be held back and there was no later Inst line indicating it was installed anyway
<philm88> k1l_: I do plan to do the upgrades, it's exactly what I'm planning now. But I want lxc-docker to be included in the upgrades.
<philm88> k1l_: I'm just a bit nervous of doing some upgrades and just hoping the lxc-docker will then be ok to be upgraded afterwards
<philm88> especially with a dist-upgrade vs just an 'upgrade'
<somsip> philm88: docker can get messed up if you have used one of the alt installs at any other time
<somsip> philm88: I ended up purging the lot, and using the curl ... | sh - script provided on the docker website (IIRC)
<k1l_> philm88: then do the -s run and see
<k1l_> the simulate doesnt do any changes.
<philm88> somsip: this server was set up with ansible and that used the nasty curl | sh approach - so I'm pretty sure this server doesn't have any old installs lying around
<philm88> k1l_: Yeah I think that's going to have to be what I do. Just a bit more tricky to plan
<somsip> philm88: so an update is probably not going to want to touch docker if it's come from a non-official source
<somsip> philm88: sorry - reading back now. You want to upgrade and leave docker alone, then upgrade docker separately, yes?
<philm88> I kind of wanted to be able to, today, say "These are all the changes, from x to y versions" and tomorrow morning run that exact upgrade and know what I'm getting. Rather than having to do 2 seperate upgrade operations
<poohbear82> port 8080 is listening and ufw is disabled, yet connection is refused in the browser. what could it be?
<philm88> somsip: The curl | sh approach adds an extra apt sources file for docker; so it should still be upgradable with apt-get right?
<k1l_> philm88: since you are using non ubuntu repos that is the point of failure.
<k1l_> philm88: ubuntu repos are heavily automated tested to be sure the updates work. but that doesnt count for 3rd party repos.
<somsip> philm88: this was my point. From memory, there was a non-official ubuntu install (curl adds a PPA) an official ubuntu install (lxc-docker), there is a docker.io package too, and the current non-ubuntu install that I did the other week that has left no PPA source. Just suggesting you make sure you have something that is current because there have been changes to install methods over the last year or so
<philm88> somsip: ah right, I didn't realise they'd been changing the install method
<philm88> ...I'm sure they have their reasons, but it makes you question their sanity if their initial implementation didn't have a viable upgrade path...
<somsip> philm88: it caught me the other week, hence purging the lot and installing from the script off the website. Depends what you need.
<somsip> philm88: I guess it was just changing rapidly, and it is possible early versions were pre 1.0
<philm88> somsip: Do you know if they've included stuff like docker compose in their latest install method? Currently my ansible scripts are pulling that from github; which is a bit of a pain because it obviously won't be included in an apt-get upgrade ata ll
<somsip> philm88: I don't. I just saw where you were on this and wanted to sound the alarm for you.
<somsip> philm88: may be a false alarm, but worth checking out so you dont drop yourself in it
<philm88> somsip: yeah, thanks for the heads up (:
<somsip> philm88: np
<Pinkamena_D> in the system monitor, I see free mem % which looks like it uses the formula (100*(used-cached-buffers))/total . Does anyone know why the buffers are not considered part of the total?
<somsip> !memory | Pinkamena_D (has a full explanation)
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D (has a full explanation): If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<user54541210> guys does someone know how to fix video problems of Ubuntu 15.1?
<PHroGman> My unity greeter indicators ubuntu 14.04 appear to be generic looking blank icons. They do seem to function as intended but soar to the eye. However, when I log in as a guest or user, the indicator icons are normal looking. Is there a way to fix this? I have looked at the deconf editor and icons are listed correctly under com/unity.... ['ug-accessibility', 'com.canonical.indicator.keyboard', 'com.canonical.indicator.session', '
<PHroGman> com.canonical.indicator.datetime', 'com.canonical.indicator.power', 'com.canonical.indicator.sound', 'application']
<PHroGman> One other thing the accessability icon is normal looking and date and time are normal looking its just keyboard power and sound that are blank square icons.
<PHroGman> Thanks for the help.
<PHroGman> Here is a link to the image...http://i.stack.imgur.com/kJ9w2.jpg
<JDuke128> hi , how can i get open file returns "path not exists" on all processes ? by using strace ?
<JDuke128> how ?
<JDuke128> i want to hook any open file that returns "path not exists"
<Pinkamena_D> I have a small program that gets me cpu usage from a bunch of remote servers. I have a problem that the cpu usage seems to spike right after the ssh connection is being established, so usually I see 90%-100% cpu use even though that is not representative of the actual load.
<Pinkamena_D> How can I get the average cpu over the last 5 minutes instead?
<EriC^^> uptime , second column is load since 5 minutes
<ubuntu831> hi, i have a problem with a pci card silverstone ecu01m it's not working, i search if it's ubuntu or motherboard in cause, can you help me find what i can doing http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=498
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: awk '{print$2}' /proc/loadavg
<ubuntu831> dmesg said "FADT indicates ASPM is unsupported, using BIOS configuration" , i didnt know what it is
<Pinkamena_D> I guess thats a good start, but wont work if there are multiplr cpu
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: you want them per cpu?
<LordDragon> hey all
<Pinkamena_D> no, just total overall
<EriC^^> that's total overall
<EriC^^> i think
<Pinkamena_D> if there an efficient way to get cpu count from /proc?
<Pinkamena_D> is*
<EriC^^> i've 8 cpus and it shows a number which is average for all i think
<LordDragon> i am pulling my hair out here trying to install to an ssd. been googling and trying suggestions on forums for hours now
<EriC^^> or 8 cores? dunno if there's a difference it's an i7
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: # of cpus? just grab the last 'processor : ' line?
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: and add 1
<LordDragon> the problem is the bootloader. the installation always fails to install grub on ANY drive i select
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: that only works on intel
<LordDragon> and i cant boot it after its installed
<hnsz2002_>  
<LordDragon> i read that i might need to be booting the installer usb flash drive in UEFI mode for it work
<LordDragon> so i tried this
<LordDragon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media/
<LordDragon> but the flash drive is not even bootable at all after following that
<Pinkamena_D> so I have a computer with 4 cpu and almost 100% usage, I get 3.7 or so using that loadavg commmand
<LordDragon> im just so lost as to all this bootloader stuff. UEFI vs legacy. GPT vs mbr. dual boot with windows. EFI partitions. etc. could someone point me in the right direction please?
<Pinkamena_D> so you need to multiply by 100 and divide by numcpu
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: it's a 5minute average
<grass843> Google?
<felis> ïðèâåò
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: that doesn't make sense
<Pinkamena_D> EriC^^: As a user I would like to see a number between 0 and 100 for cpu usage, no patter the number of cpus.
<Pinkamena_D> seeing "3.7" and knowing that is close to max is not immedietly obvious
<Pinkamena_D> (when managing many systems with various cpu configurations)
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: maybe install sysstat
<ibico> Norwegian guy, that just learning Linux trough NTNU :-)  Hi all..
<k1l_> hi :)
<anonymous287> hello guys
<ibico> Last time I used IRC was back when Mirc was popular :_)
<anonymous287> so i try to open my ports but it wouldnt
<MonkeyDust> mirc is a windows app
<ibico> yeah.. Back when I had Win95  and Dos :-)
<rud0lf> mirc is still popular
<rud0lf> but the scripting language is a bit icky
<pbx> Pinkamena_D, i found this somewhat helpful explanation in `man uptime`: http://dpaste.com/3GSQF6W
<Sansay> my server shut down unexpectedly, any suggestions on what steps to take in order to figure out what caused it?
<qasdfasda> Hello friends!!
<MonkeyDust> !dmesg | Sansay start here
<ubottu> Sansay start here: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Seveas> Sansay: check logs. dmesg is uesless as it's lost on reboot
<k1l_> Sansay: see the syslogs in "/var/log" keep in mint that after reboot they get renamed to .0, .1 etc
<MonkeyDust> Sansay  disregard what i said
<Seveas> k1l_: no they don't. They get renamed when logrotate runs.
<k1l_> Seveas: i thought that was on reboot.
<codepython777> how do i manage public/private key pairs on different machines? I've a new machine from which i want to ssh to a box that only accepts publickey auth.
<Seveas> k1l_: well, it's not :) check /etc/logrotate.{conf,d} :)
<Seveas> codepython777: get the admin of the remote box to put your public key in place.
<Sansay> any idea what i would be looking for?
<k1l_> Sansay: look what happened before the next boot starts
<codepython777> Seveas: I'm the admin. Now i have to goto my old box - what is an easy way to maintain this information?
<codepython777> Seveas: not to mention the old box which can login into this server is right now switched off
<Seveas> codepython777: if it's two boxes: just put the public key there manually. If it becomes more than a few boxes, set up ldap.
<Sansay> how do i know when the next boot starts? does it tell me or is it by time?
<Sansay> Feb  1 15:53:43 server-name kernel: imklog 5.8.6, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<cccc> server irc.chatro.ro
<rajeshkt> getting an error trying to upgrade from 14.01 to 15.01.. "ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'".. anyone has any idea how to solve this?
<k1l_> rajeshkt: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<rajeshkt> kll: escription:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<rajeshkt> kll_: I get this "Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3"
<k1l_> rajeshkt: so you are on 14.04, where do you want to upgrade to?
<k1l_> (and why?)
<rajeshkt> kll_: I am using kubuntu and would like to go to KDE5 for new GUI.. I am using KDE 4.14.3 now.. I need to updrade KDE plasma 5..
<rajeshkt> kll_: is there anyway to upgrade to KD5 without upgrading to ubuntu 15?
<MonkeyDust> rajeshkt  ubuntu 16.04 will soon be released
<k1l_> rajeshkt: 15.04 is going end of life in a few days. so you need to upgrade to 14.10, then to 15.04 and then to 15.10
<rajeshkt> kll_: how do I do it
<rajeshkt> kll_: I chose to upgrade using  muon upgrade and it fails with the error I said before
<rajeshkt> kll_:  I searched in google but not getting anything to solve it
<MonkeyDust> rajeshkt  can you create a dvd/usb?
<mikecmpbll> anybody know what happens with syslog if you configure a remote logging location and it's unavailable?
<k1l_> i dont know about kde software. but to upgrade to 14.10 you need to manually change the repos to the old-release repos first (14.10 beeing already shut down since its dead). then run "sudo do-release-upgrade". when you are on 14.10 you need to upgrade to 15.04 then
<mikecmpbll> just planning before i embark on setting up centralised logging server
<Seveas> mikecmpbll: it will explode :)
<mikecmpbll> Seveas: :((
<mikecmpbll> :D
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | rajeshkt this shows what you need to edit in the sources.list
<ubottu> rajeshkt this shows what you need to edit in the sources.list: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Seveas> mikecmpbll: if you use udp as a transport, the message will be lost. if you use tcp, some implementations retry, some won't.
<mikecmpbll> Seveas: i see, make sense
<testubuntu> hello
<testubuntu> someone online?
<rypervenche> Yep.
<testubuntu> can i ask you a simple terminal question=?
<PhilippeVienne> Hello, i want to reduce my screen size from broken part on the left part (about 70px) ?
<earl_> testubuntu: yeah, ask away
<testubuntu> i want extraxt multiple files like: fg01.part1.rar part2.rar etc.
<testubuntu> and fg02.part1.rar etc.
<testubuntu> i have 60 files like this
<testubuntu> now i unrar it with
<testubuntu> for f in *.rar; do unrar e -palwayssame "$f"; done
<testubuntu> but after the first file extraxtion it asks
<testubuntu> file already exist. Overwrite it
<testubuntu> Yes no always never
<testubuntu> and no matter what letter i use it always start extracting from beginning...
<testubuntu> its like a loop (when I say never it will ask the same question after extracting file2)
<testubuntu> how do i solve this
<MonkeyDust> testubuntu  spare the enter key, put all in one line, so ypou can easily repeat
<lewis> when i type cd
<lewis> where does it take us to
<lewis> cd withoutparams
<MonkeyDust> lewis  to your home folder
<lewis> MonkeyDust: nice i never knew that lol...cd ~ = cd $HOME = cd
<SchrodingersScat> lewis: correct
<testubuntu> Ok new start without Enter-Key^^: I want extract multiple rar files they are like this ( hotchick.part1.rar hotchick.part2.rar, uglygirl.part1.rar uglygirl.part2.rar) now i extract this with the command: (( for f in *.rar; do unrar e -p"samepasswordonallfiles" "$f"; done )) but after extracting the first file (hotchick) it says hotchick already exi
<testubuntu> st.Overwrite it? [Y]es [N]o N[e]ver [A]lways... and even if I say E for never it asks the same after extragting uglychick
<akik> testubuntu: rar knows to select the correct file names if you start with the first one
<al2o3-cr> testubuntu: unrar x -ppassword *.rar # this might work
<SchrodingersScat> testubuntu: so, really you may want for f in *.part1.rar ; do unrar e -p"whatever" "$f" ; done ?
<SchrodingersScat> !codeofconduct | testubuntu also try to not be derogatory towards women in your questions.
<ubottu> testubuntu also try to not be derogatory towards women in your questions.: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<rrichardsr3> what is cloudimg-rootfs? I see the partition in my aws instance. Thanks
<SchrodingersScat> rrichardsr3: that amazon?  then that's whatever they called their rootfs, it's not a ubuntu specific thing afaik
<rrichardsr3> Schrodinger: thanks
<EdwardIII> hey, i've got libssl-dev installed but when i try and build something that relies on it i'm seeing: ‘SSLv3_method’ undeclared here
<EdwardIII> is there some way i can see if my libssl was compiled without v3? that seems very unlikely
<EdwardIII> ah wait, no, it actually sounds very likely
<EdwardIII> and probably a good thing
<littlebear> EdwardIII, SSLv3 is probably depreciated
<Mike---> Hello, is all DDR3 laptop RAM compatible with eachother?
<EdwardIII> yeah
<EdwardIII> what the hell ruby...
<ikonia> Mike---: try the ##hardware channel
<Mike---> i just upgraded a new stick of RAM.  One stick shows "width:  8bits".  the other stick shows "width: 64bits"
<Mike---> when i run:  lshw-gtk
<jul4> hi im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> Mike---: ok, so the ##hardware channel can guide you on ram options
<jul4> is there a need to install anti virus?
<ikonia> jul4: not really
<Mike---> ikonia: thx, but that is a member-only channel.
<ikonia> Mike---: then register for a freenode account
<jul4> so its pretty safe huh
<ikonia> the guys in #freenode can guide you on how
<Mike---> ikonia: any other channel recommendations for my question?
<ikonia> jul4: it's as safe as the person using it
<ikonia> Mike---: sorry no
<jul4> lol..thanks ikonia
<Mike---> jul4: i dont install antivirus.  i think the only reason to do that is to scan for windows viruses  e.g.  if you are sening files to windows users
<jul4> thanks mike..
<Mike---> jul4: you can TAB-autocomplete IRC nicknames
<Mathisen> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/02/01/running-a-single-delete-command-can-permanently-brick-laptops-from-inside-linux/
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: please not here
<Mathisen> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: you can use #ubuntu-discuss safely if you like
<[diablo]_> Good evening #ubuntu ... I've got a Lenovo X61S and a ASUS BT-400 USB bluetooth device. I'd like to blacklist the inbuilt BT and use the BT-400 by default. I've got the MAC address's of both devices, can anyone advise on how to do this please?
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: is there a setting in bios you could disable of the internal bt?
<[diablo]_> sadly not
<[diablo]_> I checked that first
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: hmm not sure then sorry, maybe with rfkill
<[diablo]_> I was hoping to blacklist the driver
<[diablo]_> perhaps that could work
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: check rfkill list all
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: maybe youl see your both bt devices, and can block the internal one?
<[diablo]_> im trying hciconfig
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: check this out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<[diablo]_> I'd like to keep the bluetooth manager working tho
<[diablo]_> but with the new device
<[diablo]_> tried to find the config file
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: this looks like your case: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262775
<[diablo]_> cheers lotuspsychje I'll read it.. brb
<yet> hi could you pls tell me how can i enable grub2 boot menu on ubuntu shit?
<cfhowlett> yet no profanity.
<cortexman> how do i disable alt showing me a "Type your command" window on my right monitor when using Terminal?
<tannerstirrat> hey all
<tannerstirrat> do you know whether there's a way to uninstall/reinstall windows display drivers from the ubuntu side of a dual-booted compu?
<tannerstirrat> my windows 10 install updated a new display driver, and now it boots to black
<cortexman> how do i disable the Alt key pulling up the launcher
<squinty> tannerstirrat,  not sure if still holds true for win 10,but previous versions allowed a Safe Mode boot by holding down the F8 key right after the computer boot splash screen
<tannerstirrat> ah, kk
<tannerstirrat> i'll give that a try
<tannerstirrat> i'd forgotten how to enable that
<tannerstirrat> thank you!
<squinty> yw
<ANTRAX> http://ppp95-165-155-168.pppoe.spdop.ru/Milky%20Way/Earth/Russia/
<cool_boy> hi there, could someone check if 31.220.18.94 responds to ping or root@31.220.18.94 responds to ssh? It is not responding to me but If I check ping online through it responds
<cool_boy> through 3rd party website *
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: " 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: thanks, and does it respond to ssh also?
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: No longer have a ssh client installed on this box .
<ANTRAX> http://ppp95-165-155-168.pppoe.spdop.ru/Sektor%20Gaza/
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: how can I know that?
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: Ping your router ? .. port forwarding ?
<Myrtti> ANTRAX: could you stop?
<mike25__> Hi. On my machine, unprivileged LXC maps uid 0 to nobody/nogroup, by default. Which is probably expected, as it prevents me to read /etc/shadow in my own container shar
<mike25__> ing the root with the host. So is that configurable somehow, to make an unprivileged lxc-start work at all?
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: there is no port forwarding certainly
<cool_boy> I am going to restart my routher, will be right back
<ANTRAX> https://vk.com/securitydynamics
<cfhowlett> ANTRAX, no spam in this channel, thank you.
<ANTRAX> ok
<ash_workz> what is the  most popular irc client on ubuntu? chatzilla?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Choice, use what works best for you . ( I use irssi )
<cfhowlett> ash_workz, sadly, it's probably xchat as that is still included in ubuntu tho it is abandonware
<squinty> hexchat
<teward> cfhowlett: thought hexchat got into the repos from Trusty onwards?
<squinty> it did
<PETsounds> Are there disadavantages of installing 4.4 DRM-Intel-Next instead of the regular 4.4 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D?
<cfhowlett> teward, good to know.  I only do LTS so I miss things.  Hopefully the xubuntu team updates their packages
<ash_workz> hmm, I see
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: yeah, I am trying to figure that out :P
<cfhowlett> PETsounds, drm?  yeah, I'd say NO.
<teward> cfhowlett: xchat and hexchat both exist - that would require a metapackage change most likely
<ash_workz> hexchat ! == xchat?
<cfhowlett> xchat exists but hasn't seen an update in 3 years ... no wil it.
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: :)
<squinty> hexchat is based on xchat
<cfhowlett> hexchat is the recommended replacement for xchat
<rww> cfhowlett: it got removed from Debian testing yesterday, so it being in Ubuntu will fix itself eventually :)
<rww> and unstable*
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<ash_workz> cfhowlett: and your preferred?
<cfhowlett> hexchat /ignore feature works perfectly.  sealed the deal for me.
<ash_workz> i see
<ash_workz> does hexchat scroll through names with tab-autocomplete?
<cfhowlett> ash_workz, yes
<ash_workz> chatzilla doesn't; it's the one thing I miss from freenodes webchat
<PETsounds> cfhowlett: do you mean No disadavatges or No, don't install drm-intel-next kernel? i was hoping to get better graphics support for Skylake chips and thinking by installing drm-intel-next it'll improve the performance, but maybe i am wrong?
<cfhowlett> PETsounds, ah, skylake.  I don't know enough about that to advise, sorry
<PETsounds> cfhowlett: ok, thanks anyway
<Bashing-om> PETsounds: Boot parameter " i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 " ? for skylake .
<PETsounds> Bashing-om: from what i read, since kernel 4.3 there is no need to add that parameter. https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2015q4-intel-graphics-stack-release It is just i cannot play 4K video at 60 FPS. Which i blame for the lack of Linux support in the driver.
<Bashing-om> PETsounds: Thanks for the link . reading .. see what else I can come up with .
<PETsounds> Bashing-om: you're welcome
<dociledevil> I am bored af
<cfhowlett> dociledevil, wrong channel
<dociledevil> yah no shit
<cfhowlett> dociledevil, no profanity here.  stop now
<dociledevil> you mean the s word?
<MonkeyDust> dociledevil  stop
<dociledevil> jeez.. I cant even say the s word?
<cfhowlett> ash_workz, here's how that love feature works.  right click on the name, select ignore and they vanish.  hexchat got it right
<dociledevil> why is your name in red?
<dociledevil> I am new to irc btw!
<MonkeyDust> dociledevil  this is ubuntu support. sure you have to be here?
<dociledevil> yup
<dociledevil> But why is your name in red MonkeyDust???
<MonkeyDust> dociledevil  then behave and ask your ubuntu question
<dociledevil> Why is your name in Red... I just asked the question
<ash_workz> that is nice, but I haven't had to ignore anyone really
<dociledevil> ok so I was installing gnome and the connection disconnected..  now what? do I have to install it from the beginning?
<abolfazl123> there is a file in my Home that is "testpy.py" when I type locate testpy.py its no found that dir.why it can find that?
<ioria> abolfazl123, sudo updatedb
<abolfazl123> what it do?
<ioria> abolfazl123, update your database
<ioria> abolfazl123, ... for locate
<abolfazl123> i should do that every time after make a new file?
<ioria> abolfazl123,  it should run as cron, but if you need it riight after the file creation, yes
<abolfazl123> thanks
<ioria> abolfazl123, no problem
<freecoder> hi. i am using ubuntu 14.04.2 (kernel 3.16.0-60-generic). i have to recompile the kernel for an assignment. i have linux-headers-3.16.0-60 and linux-headers-3.16.0-60-generic subdirectories in /usr/src. are these enough to recompile the kernel?
<freecoder> or do i need to download the sources separately using "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<MonkeyDust> freecoder  firstly, the current ubuntu release is 14.04.3, with .4 coming up this month
<abolfazl123> how i find propertic of a file in terminal?
<Bashing-om> PETsounds: The boot paramaeter still required ? As of last Nov : https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-installer-discussions/trying-open-device-i915...failed .
<freecoder> MonkeyDust: I would prefer to build the current kernel (limited internet access).
<abolfazl123> or dir>
<ioria> abolfazl123,  ls -l
<al2o3-cr> abolfazl123: stat
<kwesidev> @freecoder why don't you compile in vm??
<freecoder> i have it installed inside a vm only
<ioria> abolfazl123,  for directory ls -ld
<abolfazl123> yes i got it
<freecoder> i have to show the steps i followed to recompile the kernel for the assignment
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> does add-apt-repository somehow verify the PPA server, and obtain the repo key in a safe manner? from the command line output it seems to fetch the apt key for the PPA via the *short* key id which afaik is very easy to pander with
<PETsounds> Bashing-om: The OP said he's using the 4.2 Kernel
<MrJones> so does it do any additional verification? otherwise that seems rather unsafe :/
<supercats> Hello. I have a bit of a problem with my persistent USB.
<popnfloss> i installed kde on ubuntu trusty but hteres no desktop, documents, downloads, etc. folders in home
<headpool182> Anyone here with experience getting AMD Tonga gpu's running stably on ubuntu? It's detecting my video which is miles ahead of my last foray, but now when i try and play games opengl crashes. This is using open source drivers, haven't tested fglrx yet
<popnfloss> i tried using xdg-user-dirs and i made the directories but theres no trash directory or anything in desktop
<popnfloss> ugh
<popnfloss> ubuntu is the worst channel on freenode
<dreadkopp> is it?
<abolfazl123> how i get a package with polipo i rode the man page of it but i didnt seeing that!!!
<MonkeyDust> !find polipo
<ubottu> Found: polipo, polipo-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=polipo&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<abolfazl123> what?
<abolfazl123> how i download any thing with polipo in terminal?
<hans69> hi guys
<hans69> is it poseble to autostart a vpnconnection
<Seveas> abolfazl123: polipo is a proxy, you don't directly download things with it
<LordDragon> hey all. what is the latest edgers nvidia-3xx package number version for nvidia gtx 970 cards?
<abolfazl123> saveas:so how can i work with that?
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  why do you use it, if you don't know how it works
<abolfazl123> :)
<abolfazl123> i hear i can download with that!!!
<xangua> Download what? abolfazl123
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  do you know what a proxy is or does?
<LordDragon> no one uses nvidia cards on their buntu rig?
<abolfazl123> when you ask this like I'm  not sure about that:)
<teward> LordDragon: edgers PPA isn't recommended - you may have to test and find out ofr yourself which nvidia package you need to use that supports your card
<LordDragon> teward: what is recommended?
<rww> the normal packages in Ubuntu's normal repositories
<LordDragon> whats the latest of those?
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone
<abolfazl123> hi
<Bashing-om> LordDragon: To see all the drivers offered ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' for your graphic's card in the repo .
<eelstrebor> why would hplip installer give me this error? dnsmasq isn't a package manager(?) A package manager '/usr/sbin/dnsmasq -x' appears to be running
<LifeLibertyHappi> i can ping the FQDN of hosts but cant ping short name, how do i fix that
<endev15> One of my friend's computers gets stuck on the login screen. Whenever he types the password and hits enter it just sits there on the default background. Any ideas?
<potato_farmer> in your interface config, add "dns-search domain.tld" or update resolv.conf with "search domain.tld"
<ioria> LifeLibertyHappi, check your /etc/hosts file
<pbx> endev15, if your friend were here i'd ask, what changed since you were able to log in? what version of ubuntu? what DE and login manager?
<LifeLibertyHappi> give me an example of domain.tld where domain is ca.potatoes.com
<LifeLibertyHappi> ioria, what do i check for
<Pici> LifeLibertyHappi: what do you mean by short name?
<ioria> LifeLibertyHappi,   something like this : 192.168.1.110   name.example.edu   name
<endev15> pbx, before the problem the Unity launcher was not showing his applications so we tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get install unity. Everything still worked fine until he rebooted.
<FelixFire619> is there a hotkey in ubuntu to enable an external monitor if it works? i cant see the screen i should be in ubuntu(been running 12hrs from boot)
<LifeLibertyHappi> Pici, short name = Computer-Laptop instead of Computer-Laptop.ca.potatoes.com
<FelixFire619> when i boot the laptop vga external auto works, when i load ubuntu it disables vga
<Pici> LifeLibertyHappi: then what ioria suggested should fix you.
<FelixFire619> (or atleast external)
<LifeLibertyHappi> well. i mean, i have a bunch of hosts. it would be crazy to edit the host file
<ioria> LifeLibertyHappi,   maybe you need a dhcp service
<LifeLibertyHappi> i do.
<LifeLibertyHappi> and a dns
<ioria> !info isc-dhcp-server
<ubottu> isc-dhcp-server (source: isc-dhcp): ISC DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.1-5ubuntu3.1 (wily), package size 374 kB, installed size 1045 kB
<pbx> endev15, sounds like unity broke in the process. i'd try logging in on a virtual console, e.g. hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<ioria> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.9.5.dfsg-11ubuntu1.2 (wily), package size 302 kB, installed size 948 kB
<endev15> pbx, Yep, that works.
<LifeLibertyHappi> thanks guys
<ioria> np
<endev15> pbx, in fact, last night I had him log into the console and make sure his home directory was owned by the correct person, as well as doing sudo apt-get install unity ubuntu-desktop
<pbx> endev15, so now you're down to reinstalling unity, or inspecting the existing install to see what's broken, or installing another DE to make the machine usable
<pbx> endev15, make sure `sudo apt-get update` is run first
<endev15> pbx, so what you would suggest is log onto the console, then run sudo apt-get purge unity finishing off with sudo apt-get install unity?
<endev15> pbx, yes, we ran update first
<duckgoose> I love windows
<duckgoose> windows is so great
<mehnou> Fuck this
<pbx> endev15, yeah, reinstall.  also perhaps `sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get install -f`
<endev15> pbx, check does what?
<endev15> pbx, also would i do that before or after reinstalling?
<pbx> endev15, "check - Verify that there are no broken dependencies"
<pbx> endev15, before
<endev15> pbx, and install -f installs any dependencies?
<pbx> endev15, "-f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place"
<pbx> endev15, also you shouldn't have to ask for unity separately. it's a dep of ubuntu-desktop
<endev15> pbx, so I should run the following: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get install -f, then is it still doesnt work sudo apt-get purge unity, sudo apt-get install unity?
<pbx> endev15, install ubuntu-desktop, not unity
<pbx> unless  you know that unity alone is broken
<pbx> endev15, also, those first commands aren't likely to fix it alone, the idea is just to get things as clean and correct as possible before proceeding
<endev15> pbx, should I purge ubuntu-desktop too? Or will that be automatic with Unity?
<pbx> endev15, i'd purge both then install ubuntu-desktop
<endev15> pbx, so check, install -f, then if it doesn't work, purge ubuntu-desktop, purge unity, install ubuntu-desktop, install unity?
<pbx> endev15, yes, and when you're installing, just install ubuntu-desktop, you don't need to manually install unity, because unity is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, which means it will be automatically installed when you install ubuntu-desktop
<amazoniantoad> Why can't I run my .exe program?
<amazoniantoad> Internet explorer won't start.
<ikonia> because it's a windows application
<amazoniantoad> Oh...
<dreadkopp> you would need wine to run windows executables
<teward> amazoniantoad: IE inside of Wine on any LInux has always been sketchy
<amazoniantoad> dreadkopp, I think I've had enough to drink, thanks
<ikonia> just don't do it
<dreadkopp> wine -> wine is not a windows emulator ;)
<dreadkopp> also just don't use ie
<oula> please anyone can help me ..i am using virtual machine manager in ubuntu desktop to create a virtual machine in ubuntu server .. i made the connection between them..but when starting to create the virtual machine .. i have this error "error setting media location "
<ikonia> oula: the media it's trying to boot from is invalid
<oula> ikonia , i stored the ISO in the server in /var/lib/libvirt/images as needed in the location of the virtual machine manager
<mistralol> where can i get a ubuntu 32bit efi boot image from?
<ikonia> oula: look at teh storage pool definitions with virtmanager
<amazoniantoad> Why isn't task manager showing?
<amazoniantoad> I keep hitting ctrl+alt+del
<oula> ikonia , i didnt understand .. i am a begginer
<amazoniantoad> oula, wait what are you trying to do?
<amazoniantoad> oh
<ioria> amazoniantoad, are you on lubuntu ?
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: stop messing around
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: you're not using windows and you know this
<amazoniantoad> okay well you are looking for a hypervisor
<amazoniantoad> oula, look for esxi as the OS
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: stop it now
<amazoniantoad> it's a stand-alone server that hosts vm's
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, okaaay
<ioria> amazoniantoad, that works on lubuntu or lxde
<amazoniantoad> ioria, really?
<ikonia> oula: if you look in virt manager there are storage pools, normally for the media and a different one for the vms, look at the defintiion (hit refresh too on the media store) see if the ISO shows up
<ioria> amazoniantoad, yep
<amazoniantoad> neat
<amazoniantoad> oula, https://my.vmware.com/en/web/vmware/evalcenter?p=free-esxi6 download this and then go download vmware workstation for your ubuntu desktop
<amazoniantoad> then you can manager the vm's
<ikonia> oula: ignore amazoniantoad toad
<bet0x> No need for VMware
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: last warning
<bet0x> There is Virtualbox
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, what?! I'm helping him! he is trying to start a hypervisor
<bet0x> KVM, Qemu
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: read what he's doing
<bet0x> A lot of free open source
<bet0x> wich work better
<bet0x> Also, there is lxc
<amazoniantoad> oh
<amazoniantoad> oula, you should still do it my way...but w.e
<amazoniantoad> I didn't do nuthin!
<amazoniantoad> I'll shut up
<amazoniantoad> geeze
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: please do
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, rude
<oula> ikonia , the ISO is stored in the location but it does not appear in the virtual machine manager
<ikonia> oula: hit refresh
<endev15> pbx, sorry had to go afk unexpectedly. Thanks for your help! My friend and I will try that tonight.
<oula> ikonia , i refreshed and restarted everything but nothing changed
<ikonia> oula: so then you need to look at the permissions
<mistralol> where can i get a ubuntu 32bit efi boot image from?
<leftist> afternoon. quick question. where do i change so that i can move from one workspace a window to another? i cant remember.
<lerner> sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.2.0-23-generic linux-image-4.2.0-24-generic linux-image-4.2.0-25-generic << I executed that, but on /usr/src there are still directories with those names and their contencts intact
<ikonia> oula: basically, if it's not displaying it's either the wrong location, or it can't read that location
<oula> ikonia , i think it is connection problems but i dont know what is wrong
<ikonia> oula: if it's a connection problem you'd get a connection error when you tried to talk to the hypervisor
<dreadkopp> mistralol: you dont... either fix it manually or have a look at fedlet
<mistralol> dreadkopp: this is for a 32bit only bios
<mistralol> dreadkopp: i dont care if i use a 32bit or 64bit image
<amazoniantoad> oula, can you send a screen shot of what you're looking at?
<dreadkopp> fedlet is the only distribution with uefi x86 support by default. or you add bootia32.efi to x86 ubuntu and start from grub commandline. x86 ubuntu installs 32bit grub
<amazoniantoad> by the way, let me just say how much i LOVE cURL
<amazoniantoad> holy god is it cool
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: stop
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: focus on the topic and please be quiet
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, i can't do both...
<oula> ikonia , the connection goes ok but when starting to create the virtual machine i have a warning that tells me "kvm is not available ,this may mean kvm pakages is not installed , or the kvm kernal modules are not loaded . your virtual machine may perform poorly ." ... but i already installed kvm
<ikonia> oula: ok, so this is useful
<ikonia> oula: do an "lsmod | grep kvm"
<mistralol> dreadkopp: so basically i could trick it byhaving 2 usb pens. One iwth bootia32.efi and one with the ubuntu image?
<oula> ikonia , in the server or desktop ?
<ikonia> oula: ahhh, so this is not local to one machine
<dreadkopp> extract the ubuntu efi to formated stick, then mkdir /EFI/boot and copy bootia32.efi there
<C_minus> 14.04LTS I'm having problems with my launcher not being "always on top" when windows occlude it (i set it to auto-hide).
<mistralol> dreadkopp: does it need to be formatted to anything specific?
<Pici> ll MonkeyDust 5
<oula> ikonia , i am using the virtual machine manager in the desktop to create virtual machine in the server
<Pici> !find polipo
<ubottu> Found: polipo, polipo-dbg, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=polipo&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<dreadkopp> ext3 or fat32 would be preferable i guess :P
<mistralol> dreadkopp: ok i will try that thanks
<ikonia> oula: ok - on the server, is the kvm kernel modules loaded ?
<MonkeyDust> Pici  ?
<dreadkopp> good luck.. tried the same for the last days but the craplet lost the usb media during boot.. i guess due to insufficient power supply on the usb port. waiting for active hub
<Pici> MonkeyDust: sorry, was checking up on that ubottu error, I missed a slash.
<oula> ikonia , how to check ?
<ikonia> oula: lsmod | grep kvm
<ikonia> oula: without being rude, I'm getting the impression this maybe starting a little too advanced
<ikonia> oula: is there a reason you need a virtual machine at the moment ?
<oula> ikonia , i am a masters student and i am working on my project which requires creating virtual machines .. it is about "virtualized network management system"
<ikonia> oula: I see,
<ikonia> oula: it may do you well to take a smaller step back and try to start to grasp the basics of the system before trying to do more advanced topics such as remote machine vm managment
<ikonia> oula: but in the short term, see if kvm is loaded on the server, check the connection method you are using (normally libvirt over ssh)
<LucidaHorsus> Hi. Does anyone have a link to that basic "Linux Hardening Guide" that was around some months ago? I can't find it.
<ikonia> LucidaHorsus: its really something you need to think about and address with your specific system/setup
<LucidaHorsus> ikonia: I might need more coffee, because I have no idea what that even means. :P
<MonkeyDust> LucidaHorsus  there's this http://hardenubuntu.com/
<crypface> uhm
<LucidaHorsus> ikonia: It was just some general tips with good explanations. Not like securing your box from the NSA.
<crypface> do you guys think theres enough people in this channel
<crypface> we should probs get some more
<teward> !offtopic | crypface
<ubottu> crypface: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LucidaHorsus> MonkeyDust: I'll take a look!
<ikonia> LucidaHorsus: following a guide is not going to be a way to lock your machine down - following a guide is more likley to open up holes
<LucidaHorsus> ikonia: Who said anything about following a guide? :)
<LucidaHorsus> MonkeyDust: Thanks, dude. Looks helpful.
<ismaris> LucidaHorsus: I would recommend looking into fail2ban as a first precaution for denying brute force login attempts (Assuming this server runs publicly available SSH)
<ikonia> LucidaHorsus: well based on the fact that you think the NSA is on your machine, and you're looking for generic tips rather than address your personal machine, suggested you wanted a guide, but just carry on then
<LucidaHorsus> ismaris: Writing it down. Thanks, man.
<regim> hello everyone! I'm having a bit of trouble sending mail with postfix, is this the place to ask?
<LucidaHorsus> ikonia: What on earth are you on about? HAHA!
<LucidaHorsus> I never said anything like that.
<ismaris> LucidaHorsus: No problem.  What does this server do?
<ikonia> LucidaHorsus: I must have missread then, sorry
<LucidaHorsus> ikonia: Yeah, man. I'm not a total nutjob. ;)
<LucidaHorsus> ismaris: It's just sitting in my basement for learning purposes.
<regim> other mail servers won't accept my mail, they quote the following:  550-Sender has no A, AAAA, or MX DNS records.
<ismaris> LucidaHorsus: Ok.  So install fail2ban, and then learn all about iptables/netfilter.  As you add services, only open them to the local IP subnet first, if possible.  If you implement fail2ban and a good set of local firewall rules via netfilter, that's a big part of "general hardening".
<ikonia> regim: you don't have the correct dns entries and reverse dns entries so they are rightly rejecting you as non-RFC complient
<ikonia> regim: you should be relaying out of your ISP's mail relay
<regim> ikonia, I have a domain name on namecheap, don't they manage my records
<regim> ?
<LucidaHorsus> ismaris: Awesome. Writing (or typing) everything down in a text document. :)
<ikonia> regim: no
<ikonia> regim: you should be relaying out of your ISP/hosting providers mail relay
<ikonia> not putting another mail server on the web
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, can I become a mod?
<amazoniantoad> I will rule with an iron fist.
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: no
<amazoniantoad> okay
<regim> ikonia, so how can I go arounf doing that? Namecheap has a mail forwarding service
<regim> ikonia, but I suppose it's not that
<ikonia> regim: contact your hosting provider and ask them for their relay server's info and how to relay out of it
<LucidaHorsus> ikonia: MonkeyDust: ismaris: Time to vanish. Help was good. Bye!
<regim> ikonia, ok I'll try that, thanks
<tambu> it's been awhile but does GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" in /etc/default/grub not work to disable GUI on bootup anywmore?
<boxmein> has anyone here got experience with installing office apps onto wine?
<Pici> boxmein: the folks in #winehq would be good to speak to
<boxmein> Pici: alrightyo
<andybrine> Hey Everyone
<andybrine> Im having lots of trouble with Firefox as a browser
<andybrine> does anyone know an easy way to debug is and find out whats wrong?
<teward> andybrine: 'lots of trouble' is vague
<teward> andybrine: depending on the kind of trouble you're seeing we may be able to point you somewhere
<andybrine> yea, I understand that teward thats why I thought I would need to debug it
<andybrine> im having trouble with websites like blab
<andybrine> it wont even load blab tbh
<k1l_> andybrine: what exact errors?
<andybrine> k1l_ its just not loading
<k1l_> andybrine: first: start with a clean profile without your plugins.
<k1l_> andybrine: then start firefox from a terminal and see if it tells some errormessages there
<andybrine> k1l_ ok good plan. I will logout and start in terminal
<regim> ikonia, I do have a domain name though, can't I do anything with that? I'm asking because apparently my ISP doesn't offer mail relay
<Fleuv> Hello, after playing my favorite game. Something really unusual happen. My laptop wasn't able to connect a network anymore. At my syslog there were a lot of lines from readahead telling me some path with the note: "ignored relative path". Now im on my phone searching the web for answers, unfortunately the things I tried didnt seem to do anything yet. Beside all this i would like to note that my network manager keeps tryin to connect my netwo
<Seveas> Fleuv: readahead has nothing to do with network connectivity, so that's a red herring.
<Seveas> check /var/log/syslog for messages from network-manager
<Fleuv> Seveas: do you mean NetworkManager ?
<andybrine> k1l_ how do you login in and out of firefox
<andybrine> ?
<Fleuv> :/ irc on your phone is great
<Fleuv> Seveas: i see a warning: dhcpv4 request timed out
<k1l_> andybrine: close firefox. then rename the .mozilla folder in your home.
<andybrine> oh ok. Thanks
<regim> hi, I need some help configuring my mail server, I get the following error: :  550-Sender has no A, AAAA, or MX DNS records.
<regim> I have a domain name registered with namecheap and want to send mail with postfix
<alien64> regim, try #postfix
<regim> alien64, Cannot send to channel: #postfix
<regim> ?
<Fleuv> Seveas, did you got my reply?
<k1l_> !register | regim
<ubottu> regim: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> regim: if the problem is still there ask in #freenode for help with the network
<poningru> anyone know how to get acp_memhotplug.ko for trusty?
<poningru> which package provides it
<regim> !register | regim
<ubottu> regim, please see my private message
<Fleuv> Could anyone help me figure out why all of a sudden I'm unable to connect any perfectly fine functioning network?
<Bashing-om> !info acp_memhotplug.ko trusty
<ubottu> Package acp_memhotplug.ko does not exist in trusty
<andybrine> k1l_ thanks. just deleting the firefox folder has sorted it out. Everything is working now
<Seveas> Fleuv: I did. dhcp timeout means that your dhcp server doesn't like you. If this is a home network, try rebooting your adsl/cable router
<poningru> trying to figure out how to do memory hotplugging
<Fleuv> Seveas: why am i still able to connect the router with my phone?
<Seveas> Fleuv: I'd have to go for "no idea"
<Fleuv> Also don't see an ip at ifconfig
<Seveas> that's because you're not getting one
<Seveas> dhcp is the protocol with which your router gives your computer an ip
<Seveas> if they don't talk to each other, reboot both and see what happens :)
<Fleuv> Well I'm not sure if it could solve the problem. I think it is a software related problem. But okay i will triy
<Fleuv> So i probably will disconnect
<OerHeks> poningru, and what hardware supports that?
<jsb> hallo
<poningru> OerHeks, vmware/kvm/xen/any modern virtualized hardware
<poningru> why what did you have in mind?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Lets say that I have found how to activate the on screen keyboard in Unity for Ubuntu 15.10, but want to change the language on it to something else.... Is that possible?
<Viraxis_> If I am not mistaken the screen keyboard uses the same layout as defined for the regular keyboard
<Viraxis_> could be wrong though; haven't opened it in years
<Umeaboy> Viraxis_: OK.
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Maybe, do not know but : A keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel. Click on that and select Text Entry Settings and we get the dialog to add or remove keyboard layouts.
<Umeaboy> Thought so.
<Umeaboy> I know that way to change it, but I didn't think they shared the same setup.
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Well, unless you tell us different, I will always think so .
<poningru>  if anyone else runs into this
<poningru>  apparently acpi_memhotplug has gone away
<poningru>  now the way to do it is to pipe things into the sysfs
<poningru>  so these two should help you after you have increased the memory
<poningru>  for f in `ls -d /sys/devices/system/memory/memory*/`; do if [[ `cat $f/state` == "offline" ]];  then echo $f is "offline"; fi; done
<poningru>  and then
<geirha> poningru: don't use ls
<poningru> geirha, hmm? quick and dirty script
<poningru> what would you recommend?
<geirha> it's shorter without ls
<Umeaboy> How does one upload a translation to launchpad to an existing project?
<geirha> for f in /sys/devices/system/memory/memory*/; do
<poningru> no unfortunately I dont know if there would be files that match that regexp
<poningru> would the */ catch directories only?
<geirha> yes
<poningru> oh interesting cool thanks for that
<killit2> hello everyone.  Im looking to make a machine boot up and connect directly to a RDP connection via rdesktop.  Thats all well and good, but I don't want a window manager at all.  In fact, I'd like the system to treat that one application as its shell - no minimizing or exiting it.  Is there any way to get rid of the WM all together and JUST launch a xsession locally for a single app?
<geirha> Yes, just
<geirha> err, yes, there are various ways to go around it. One is to write an xsession that starts rdesktop instead of a DE/WM
<irreleph4nt> Hi all. I have set up Ubuntu Server 15.10 as a domain controller. When setting up the network shares however, I can not chgrp to "Domain Admins". Any ideas?
<welovfree> Hi
<welovfree> How can I install .tar.bz2 files?
<killit2> geirha - in that scenario, startx would be called and that would load rdesktop, correct?
<geirha> welovfree: There's no single recipe. A .tar.bz2 file is just a compressed archive, like a zip file. They usually contain a README or INSTALL file with instructions though.
<welovfree> geirha, I want to install filezilla
<geirha> killit2: Ok, so you want to use startx instead of a DM as well?
<geirha> killit2: It's been a while since I used startx, but you can just pass the rdesktop command to startx. Something like  startx :0 -- rdesktop -whatever -options host-or-ip
<Bashing-om> welovfree: filezilla is in the repo, why the hard way ?
<killit2> what I want is to press the power button, walk away, come back to rdesktop started and logged in.. I could do this with a desktop manager, but this machine is slow as all .... and I want to remove every bit I can.. I have no need for the typical desktop experice.  So idealy, it would auto login, and launch rdesktop where it would normally load a desktop
<geirha> killit2: Then you need a getty that can auto log you in and run startx
<welovfree> Bashing-om, I'm using an old and when trying to update it, I get no update found
<k1l_> welovfree: what is "lsb_release -d"?
<killit2> thats what I figured.. but I didn't know if startx was the way to go on this, or if there was a better way of starting an xsession for only a single application
<Bashing-om> welovfree: You know the drill .. upgrade the release ??
<welovfree> Bashing-om, I'm using 3.7 and the latest one is 3.15
<welovfree> k1l_, I din't get it?
<k1l_> welovfree: put that into the terminal and show the output here
<welovfree> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l_> welovfree: ok, and why do you need 3.15?
<welovfree> k1l_, the current version I'm using froze from time to time when trying to rename a file
<geirha> filezilla 3.15 was released two days ago
<ubuonekenobi> lo ppl.
<bprompt> allo
<ubuonekenobi> yes...
<k1l_> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<stacks88> ive got virtualbox installed. so i saw on apt-get upgrade it said: The following packages have been kept back:  linux-image-generic linux-image-server -- so I run apt-get dist-upgrade and it installs the new kernel, but (and this always happens), it says Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.13.0-77-generic cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-3.13.0-77-generic package. So of
<stacks88> course I understand I can do apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-76 linux-headers-3.13.0-76-generic -- but my question is, how do I tell my OS (ubuntu 14.04) to ALWAYS install the linux-headers for the new kernel its going to upgrade? so that i dont have to manually install them ?
<stacks88> or upon dist-upgrade to include the headers for the kernel its about to install/give me, instead of leaving them out
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I change the metadata of the mp3 file?
<mojtaba> I want to change title tag of the mp3 files to their file name (in mass)
<utlemming> cyphermox: around? 'kpartx -av' doesn't work anymore for Xenial
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  with tagtool
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  or easytag
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thank, I will check it. (I prefer command line one)
<stacks88> anyone happen to know how to instruct my ubuntu 14.04 to always install the kernel headers when i do dist-upgrade ? so that i dont have to manually type apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-77 linux-headers-3.13.0-77-generic after it installs the kernel ?
<piglit> sudo ntfs-3g -o uid=1000 -o guid=1000 /dev/sdc1 /media/piglit/ntfs   gives me
<piglit> drwxrwxrwx  1 piglit root 4096 feb  1 21:32 ntfs
<piglit> i dont want it to be from root
<scoob> Hi, after a recent upgrade a box that I have using encryptfs seems to dismount my unencrypted volume upon logout where it used to only happen on shutdown. Is this how it's supposed to work?
<piglit> what do i do wrong ?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I guess tagtool is for renaming the files, right?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I do not want to rename files, I want to change the title tag in metadata to the filename
<irreleph4nt> Can someone explain to me how to set up winbind to function with samba4, please?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  easytag can do that
<piglit> why cant I write to the USB hd I cant change the rights
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: thanks, let me check that.
<Bashing-om> piglit: You did "nothing" wrong . NTFS is not posix complient. The permissions are set on the mount switches in fstab; see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139423&page=2&p=12625060#post12625060 for a tutorial .
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I used eyed3.
<mojtaba> thanks
<cool_boy> I bought a vps, I can access it from my local but can't access from another vps, all 3 are ubuntu 14.04, any idea what would be blocking?
<sruli> i need a script to run as soon as a vm (libvirt/kvm) shutsdown, would anyone be able to guide me as how to construct a command to lookout for the shutdown?
<stacks88> if i install linux-headers-generic - Generic Linux kernel headers , does that mean every time i do dist-upgrade , it will install the kernel headers for the new kernel its about to give me ? Or, what is the meta package for the kernel and headers , so that every time i run dist-upgrade, it installs the new kernel, but also makes sure to give me the headers too ?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  it's not in the repos, where did you find it
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: sudo apt-get install eyed3
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4961/which-mp3-tagging-tool-for-linux
<k1l_> stacks88: linux-generic
<stacks88> k1l_: oh nice, i didnt seem to have that installed. So now i just installed it, for sure next time i run apt-get dist-upgrade it will install the kernel headers tooo ? Its becuase i have virtualbox installed, and every time i run dist-upgrade it is executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms during the dist-upgrade and then it tells me my kernel headers cant be found .. so if now it will auto install
<stacks88> the headers, then thats great
<k1l_> yes
<piglit> Bashing-om: can you please tell me if it can be done it is late here and I am totally tired, maybe you tried it once ?
<stacks88> k1l_: what about linux-headers-generic ? in my quest to find the answer i installed that a few mins ago .. so are you saying i dont need to install linux-headers-generic just linux-generic to have the headers installed ?
<k1l_> stacks88: linux-generic is the top meta package. that will install headers and kernel meta packages. they will install the headers and kernels
<stacks88> Sweet, thanks so muhc k1l_
<Bashing-om> piglit: No, I have no NTFS files or OS . Never got my feet dirty .
<llldino> I'm using checkinstall to build a package, I keep getting this error: http://paste.debian.net/378053/
<llldino> Anyone got asny ideas?
<combatdud3> Weird question. Ubuntu 14.04, my firefox windows is following my mouse across monitors.
<combatdud3> Any idea what settings would cause that, or logs I could check?
<eelstrebor> anyone know why hplip from http://hplipopensource.com/ won't install with dnsmasq running?
<fxh> I'm using scikits.audiolab's play function on ubuntu 64-bit and I get "global name 'AlsaDevice' is not defined" whereas on ubuntu 32-bit I didn't have this problem
<fxh> does anyone have any experience with thi?
<fxh> s\thi\this
 * ubuOneKenobi use the fork pid()
<OerHeks> seems like a dead project, 2010 https://pypi.python.org/pypi/scikits.audiolab/
<fxh> my whole project depends on the arrays that were read using that library
<fxh> omg
<sruli> can anyone help with KVM? i need a script to run as soon as a vm (libvirt/kvm) shutsdown, would anyone be able to guide me as how to construct a command to lookout for the shutdown?
#ubuntu 2016-02-02
<jplank> is there a way to disable the built in wireless in my laptop and force ubuntu to use the usb wifi instead?
<tsimonq2alt> I am getting frustrated with this... I have a laptop and a desktop. I would like to connect the desktop to the Internet. In my specific situation the only way I can do this is to connect the desktop to the laptop and connect the laptop to wireless. I have tried to  look on Google for solutions but  none of them work. Both the desktop and the laptop
<tsimonq2alt>  run  *ubuntu. What should I do?
<tsimonq2alt> My goal is to connect the desktop to the Internet
<combatdud3> tsimonq2: how are you connecting the laptop to the desktop?
<tsimonq2alt> via Ethernet
<combatdud3> can you not bridge the wifi nic to the ethernet nic on the laptop?
<tsimonq2alt> combatdud3: how do I do that(preferably a set of commands)?
<combatdud3> I can provide you with google search terms...
<combatdud3> You want to look up bridging an interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<combatdud3> Sorry I can't give you more, I'm at work.
<Ana__> i have folders in my documentes called, for example; "fp-us.alibaba.com" and so many other of web pages i dont eveer visit
<Ana__> how can i erase them
<Ana__> ?
<ubuOneKenobi> yeh
<Ana__> i have folders in my documentes called, for example; "fp-us.alibaba.com" and so many other of web pages I dont ever visit. Why?
<stibium> open terminal and run: sudo nautilus
<stibium> you should be able to go to /home/*yourusernamehere*/documents and delete them
<k1l> stop.
<k1l> dont du sudo nautilus. that is a bad advice
<k1l> and you dont need root permissions to manage files in your users home.
<LaserAllan> hey there i am trying to create a daemon for plexpyandid like some help when it comes the etc/default config
<Jackster> hello
<Jackster> anyone here alive?
<dreadkopp> barely
<LaserAllan> is thereanyone here who knows i can create a daamon?
<Sachiru> Hello! What's the status of SMB Multichannel support in Samba? Is it (mostly) working now with reasonable hardware?
<Ana__> so i use sudo nautilus
<Ana__> ?
<k1l> Ana__: no
<Ana__> kll
<k1l> Ana__: in which folder are they?
<Ana__> what i do? should i just delet them from documents
<Ana__> home
<k1l> Ana__: which folder exactly?
<sruli> i have a pc with a very slow internet connection, is there a way i can get a list of updates to a file download from other pc and install?
<Ana__> home < .macromdia<Flash_Player<#ShareObjects<BNQGUFPL
<hwllo_worlg> Im looking for a socks5 library so I can compile lynx w/ socks support - any idea where I can find one? - had searched web and, mostly I see are "full server or client" implementations of proxies
<k1l> Ana__: that are temorary internet files from the flash plugin
<LaserAllan> hey thereanyone know how i can create a daemon?
<Ana__> so I dont have to erase them?
<k1l> Ana__: you dont need to.
<Ana__> Ok
<k1l> Ana__: but if you like, you can erase them.
<Ana__> thnk you kll
<Ana__> they dont take a lot of space of my memory?
<Guest3347>  im trying to install tor and trying to extract all the files from it and when i try to open it by clicking the icon it wont work
<k1l> Ana__: i dont know. right click on the files and see yourself
<Guest3347> could someone help me.. i was sent here from Freenode
<npsiz> how can i check which port service is using? i dont mean about ps aux
<sere1232> question: my bluetooth headset will pair but only in headset.. how to i set it to audio sink?
<npsiz> maybe something like service something -p lol
<k1l> npsiz: "netstat -tulpen"
<npsiz> thx
<npsiz> but honestly cant find there, isnt there any way?
<npsiz> its about dkim
<npsiz> dkim service
<npsiz> like service dkim -p
<npsiz> or something like that
<k1l> npsiz: look at its config?
<npsiz> it is not stated there
<npsiz> i tell which port to use, but it doesnt work on that port
<npsiz> no, in postfix config i tell which port dkim using
<npsiz> but yeah cant find that port
<bass> how do i take a snapshot/create a restore point of current system on ubuntu 15.10?
<Bashing-om> bass: With the default file system you do not . This is not Windows .. one backs up their data and (re-)installs .
<dreadkopp> bass: dd it to an image
<dreadkopp> or use btrfs
<sere1232> question: i have my bluetooth speaker connected now as audio sink but its nowhere in pavucontrol
<sere1232> how do i set it
<Firefishe> Using 'bluetoothctl', how can I send power to a usb dongle that is not getting power?
<sere1232> pactl load-module module-bluethooth-discover Failure: Module initialization failed
<cool_boy> is it normal output of route and route  -n ? http://pastebin.com/2KWGKv74
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: No; mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14854071/ .
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: yeah , that is how I was hoping
<cool_boy> so any idea what could be issue?
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: No connectivity to the router ? - can you ping the router's IP ?
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: I was trying to check that, to find router's ip I used the command route -n and got that output
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: Can you access the router's setup from your browser ?
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: this is output on vps, I think my router has nothing to do there. right?
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: VPS, can not advise .
<Gallomimia> can someone point out to me how to get vagrant and a development vm installed on my ubuntu machine?
<Gallomimia> would you use packages or download and install things?
<cool_boy> Bashing-om: thanks
<grass843_> Got Ubuntu ?
<Gallomimia> grass843_: yes
<Bashing-om> cool_boy: Hey, not much help on my part. Others can advise better.
<cool_boy> np Bashing-om :)
<cool_boy> tracert command works on ubuntu as well?
<grass843_> Sudo apt-get install vagrant
<grass843_> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<dashdotdot> Anyone seen a relocation error after upgrade from 14 to 15?
<b-yeezi> grass843_: Does vagrant work with KVM directly or do you need to go through virtualbox?
<dashdotdot> Not seeing anything on the fours about it.
<dashdotdot> fourms*
<grass843_> Virtual box is what I have seen
<combatdud3> b-yeezi: I've never used it. But: https://github.com/pradels/vagrant-libvirt
<grass843_> Check this out http://www.olindata.com/blog/2014/07/installing-vagrant-and-virtual-box-ubuntu-1404-lts
<b-yeezi> combatdud3 Thanks. I'll look into that. I use vbox all the time, but just wanted to see if i could live without it.
<b-yeezi> One of these days I need to learn Ansible. I still provision using bash scripts
<combatdud3> b-yeezi: no probs. FWIW I've been using kvm on my work PC for the last two weeks. Had nary and issue. Much cooler functionality so far.
<b-yeezi> Now that I almost never use a windows vm, I see no benefit in vbox over libvirt
<perfekted> is there a stable mono-project for ubuntu 14.04?
<gr1zzlybe4r> Why are binaries located at /etc/init.d/ not being run on startup for me?
<artois> gr1zzlybe4r: binaries? Or init scripts
<lramalho> hello! someone on ubuntu mate for arm is available for me to ask a question?
<akkad> if we said yes, would that be what you want to hear?
<lramalho> well, that depends. Can you provide some support for a small problem in blueman ?
<lramalho> ubuntu mate raspberry pi...?
<Y4kuzi> Hey guys. Why does my Wifi stop working when I close the lid or lock the screen on Ubuntu 14.04? BCM43142. Power management is already turned off, and lid close action has been set to Do nothing.
<k1l> !details  | lramalho
<ubottu> lramalho: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sere1232> question: i have my bluetooth speaker connected now as audio sink but its nowhere in pavucontrol
<sere1232> how do i set it
<sere1232> pactl load-module module-bluethooth-discover Failure: Module initialization failed
<lramalho> It s«ia a strange issue. After I pair a keyboard I can NO longer open "Devices..." option in blueman.
<lramalho> infact I can't open it anywhere. It starts with the cursor spinning, then... nothing....
<lramalho> In some rare ocasions it opens, but I cannot open it in regular basis...
<nownot> any idea what would cause some files in my samba share dont show ?
<dashdotdot> How do you get apt to point to a different libapt?
<dashdotdot> open("/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/tls/x86_64/libapt-pkg.so.4.12", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<dreadkopp> nownot: permissions
<nownot> dreadkopp : thought of that, even did all at 777 with the samba user as owner
<dreadkopp> i also like to live dangerously, but chmod -R 777 ??
<dreadkopp> samba log says anything?
<nownot> dreadkopp : I dont see anything usefull, no
<dreadkopp> those files missing aren't symlinks, are they?
<nownot> nope
<chrono_> yep
<Y4kuzi> Hey guys. Why does my Wifi stop working when I close the lid or lock the screen on Ubuntu 14.04? BCM43142. Power management is already turned off, and lid close action has been set to Do nothing.
<Y4kuzi> When I open the lid again it resumes like normal
<dreadkopp> maybe there is a hard-switch which is pressed when closing the lid
<Y4kuzi> No, it doesn't happen on Windows
<dreadkopp> can you connect via ethernet and ssh to it when it's closed? if yes whats the ouput of 'rfkill list' ?
<Y4kuzi> I don't have an ethernet connection available at the moment
<Y4kuzi> dreadkopp, not sure if this works the same way, but I did the following: sleep 10; rfkill list all
<Y4kuzi> and then closed my lid, opened it after a while
<Y4kuzi> nothing was blocked
<dreadkopp> still wifi shuts down when closing the lid?
<Y4kuzi> yeah, I tried pinging myself via another IRC server on mobile client
<Y4kuzi> no reply, but when I opened my lid again a few seconds later I got the reply
<Y4kuzi> It doesn't completely drop, it just appears to not send/receive data
<Y4kuzi> This is what syslog shows, not sure if it helps anything: http://pastebin.com/BWq9tiw3
<Xforska_> hello
<Xforska_> ?
<endev15> is pdx here?
<endev15> pdx are you here?
<endev15> pdx, are you here?
<yayo> _
<endev15> One of my friend's computers won't go past the login screen. Any ideas?
<dani_> Hi everyone.. Look, I'm having a hard time trying to get my new Tv Capture Card to work on Ubuntu. Here's the link I have to use to get it to work but I was wondering if anyone had the time to help me through this list to get my card working please??? http://six3sevenlinux.blogspot.com.au/2011/04/avermedia-avertv-volar-hd-nano-a867r.html
<endev15> dani_, can you explain your problem?
<Windows98> yayo: you the same yayo as in ##chat?
<dani_> i'm a noob endev15 .. i bought a card that has the linux penguin on the box and i was told it would work with linux.. however as i said.. im a noob and need some guidance
<dani_> endev15, i have been told that the link i posted is for an older version of linux
<dani_> basically, i need someone to spoon feed me
<endev15> dani_, I'm not that good either, but this type of stuff I understand.
<endev15> dani_, so are you available to type stuff in right now?
<dani_> yes endev15
<dani_> pm me if you can help?
<endev15> dani_, How do I PM people? I'm an idiot when it comes to IRC
<nicomachus> endev15: /msg username message
<nicomachus> or /query username, which opens a PM window.
<nicomachus> but don't PM for support.
<nicomachus> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<dani_> help me here if you can endev15
<endev15> dani_, I think I messaged you through PM
<nicomachus> dani_: do you have the driver for the card on their website or a CD or something?
<lmab> test
<lmab> is someone here?
<nicomachus> yes
<nicomachus> don't do that here
<lmab> ok
<dani_> i was told the kernel will have the drivers nicomachus
<lmab> q
<lmab> exit
<Windows98> course
<endev15> Too bad there aren't more people asking questions here......
<nicomachus> there are more during the day (North American/Europe time)
<ulaankhuu> Hi
<alex88> hi there, I've upgraded kernel, before that I had installed the nvidia proprietary drivers and broadcom-source-something for wifi, now after boot instead of auto-login I've the login page, I enter credentials, it flashes a black screen and it goes back to login page
<alex88> any clue?
<endev15> alex88, I've got some ideas. In fact, I ran accross information on that yesterday.
<nicomachus> alex88: can you log in with TTY?
<endev15> alex88, yes. Try Ctrl+Alt+F1 then login
<alex88> nicomachus: yup
<alex88> endev15: login works
<alex88> on ctrl-alt-f7 it's https://twitter.com/4l3x88/status/694366735869194241
<nicomachus> alex88: do that, then verify that your Nvidia driver and bcmwl-kernel-source are both installed.
<regedit> anyone familiar with creating a disk image from USB? if i create a sparse IMG file from a 32GB disk drive, and say it shrinks down to 10GB (lots of zeros on disk being sparsed away), will i be able to write this image to a 16GB disk? or will it need to expand to its full 32GB?
<alex88> kk sec
<nicomachus> regedit: that doesn't really sound like much of an Ubuntu question.
<alex88> nicomachus: no broadcom packages, however dpkg --get-selections shows nvidia-352 as installed
<alex88> broadcom drivers were installed via a deb file since I didn't have internet connection to install those unless I installed the deb
<nicomachus> do you have internet connection now?
<alex88> nicomachus: nope, on login page there is no wifi card in network manager
<endev15> alex88, You should make sure your home directory is owned by the right user. That sometimes makes the problem.
<nicomachus> alex88: no ethernet available?
<alex88> nicomachus: nope, kernel is the new one and probably broadcom driver isn't installed anymore
<alex88> endev15: let me check that
<alex88> nicomachus: yes and all files/folders inside are my own
<nicomachus> alex88: do you have an ethernet cable handy that you can use to get internet, and then install bcwml-kernel-source?
<alex88> nicomachus: nope but I should have the usb with the deb still on it
<alex88> let me check if I can mount it
<nicomachus> alex88: well if you upgraded your kernel then that deb probably isn't gonna work anymore... what did you upgrade the kernel to?
<endev15> alex88, to confirm for sure you can always type sudo chown -R [usrname]:[usrname] /home/[usrname]
<endev15> alex88, Replacing [usrname] with your username.
<alex88> nicomachus: 4.2.0-27-generic, from 4.2.0-25 iirc
<qazwsx> regedit: my guess is it expands to full 32GB. let me know what happens when you try.
<alex88> endev15: already did that, same thing
<nicomachus> alex88: yea that's the one that rolled out today. ok. You need to get that driver installed somehow.
<endev15> alex88, Ok then its beyond my current knowledge
<alex88> nicomachus: kk let me see the version in the ubuntu deb archives
<alex88> endev15: thanks anyway!
<alex88> nicomachus: seems still the same
<alex88> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/bcmwl-kernel-source
<qassem> can you help me troubleshoot bluetooth issue on Ubuntu 14.04 on Asus X550 laptop?. It used to work - I used my bluetooth headset with it. now it suddenly stopped. Here's the output from lsusb and hciconfig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14719029/
<qassem> or, I'd be just as happy if you could help me figure out how to get the internal microphone to work...it never has!
<nicomachus> alex88: alright, you can try installing that deb you have on the USB then, so long as it is 6.30.223.248
<alex88> nicomachus: but you're right, "modprobe FATAL module wl not found"
<alex88> I remember it did that when I used the old version 6.30.223.30
<alex88> but now also with the 6.30.223.248
<alex88> wait, maybe I've to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/dkms too, I remember I installed that too
<dreadkopp> qassem : output of rfkill list ? are there any switches for the bluetooth?
<nicomachus> qassem: what brand/model is the dongle?
<qassem> when i run rfkill it says both soft and hard are not blocked.
<qassem> the brand is panda bt 4.0
<qassem> what does that mean, are there any switches for the bluetooth?
<qassem> or how would i find out what switches there are, if any?
<nicomachus> qassem: it sounds like you don't have any switches blocking it.
<dreadkopp> oh. bluetooth usb dongle? i thought internal
<qassem> yes it's a dongle
<nicomachus> dreadkopp: well he ran lsusb...
<qassem> i'd be just as happy getting the internal mic working, if that seems more workable...that's the only reason really why i have the bluetooth anyway...the bt headset was the only way i could use a mic on this laptop...
<oranged> hello
<alex88> nicomachus: same thing, any other idea?
<nicomachus> qassem: sounds like it just needs the driver, but I'm having trouble figuring out which driver it needs..
<alex88> could be just because bcmwl still needs to be upgraded?
<qassem> now why would it need the driver? it worked just fine and then suddenly stopped working...
<nicomachus> alex88: well, I doubt the wifi driver is affecting your login screen. but it's needed to do most anything else... the issue is likely the Nvidia driver. Do you need to have the proprietary Nvidia driver? does the oss driver not work?
<dreadkopp> didn'T get the paste. i use the same dongle on my arch machine and it also worked oob, no driver needed
<nicomachus> yea panda is usually pretty easy stuff.
<alex88> nicomachus: the oss one wasn't giving me full resolution
<dreadkopp> have you tried the dongle on another machine? maybe it's just broken?
<alex88> installed the proprietary one and it worked
<nicomachus> alex88: yea that's pretty standard with Nvidia I suppose... I'm not the Nvidia expert. We have one guy in here a lot that's a wiz with Nvidia and would probably know right away.
<qassem> ok, i'll try it on another machine. here's the paste again http://paste.ubuntu.com/14719029/
<nicomachus> alex88: you can always boot into the previous kernel as well, just to get the machine working.
<alex88> nicomachus: found the login issue, let me find the correct syslog line
<oranged> does anyone know which module will give me the best cooling performance for a dell laptop?
<alex88> nicomachus: well, old kernel has gone with an apt-get autoremove, btw, gnome basically has "extension glx missing on display :0" -> "critical: we failed, but the fail whale is dead sorry"
<oranged> it seems like a toss up between fancontrol and i8kfan
<oranged> and what does ubuntu default to?
<dreadkopp> oranged: normally your fans should be controlled by bios / uefi
<dreadkopp> qassem: i guess the other usb device is the webcam/mic combo... mighty be tough getting this to work
<oranged> dreadkopp, i didn't like the way the fan was controlled, revving up to full speed for a few seconds and then stopping
<alex88> nicomachus: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8 this could work? since it's ubuntu 8 but it's from 16.04 instead of 15.10
<oranged> dreadkopp, i tried fancontrol but it seems something is broken, init.d won't start it and fancontrol fails because the device paths have changed?
<oranged> dreadkopp, runs fine after pwmconfig, then on reboot it fails to load
<qassem> ok, it looks like that the bt dongle is faulty...is there a bt dongle usb brand you recommend ?
<oranged> qassem, i like my azio mini dongle
<dreadkopp> i've got a dongle with the same chip but different casing vendor which still works fine.. and they just cost about $5 ?
<qassem> thanks! any chance you are up to helping me troubleshoot my internal mic??? it has never worked
<dreadkopp> but shouldn't this device have integrated bluetooth as well?
<oranged> dreadkopp; say i wanted to revert to bios/uefi control of the fan.. should i just remove the fancontrol package and the system will revert?
<alex88> maybe I should try https://github.com/longsleep/bcmwl-ubuntu
<dreadkopp> oranged: as long as the settings are not overwritten by any program it will use the default settings.
<dreadkopp> quassem: chicony electronics xxxx is your webcam. i guess mic is attached to it.
<dreadkopp> check for 'uvcvideo' driver
<oranged> dreadkopp, thanks!
<velus> hello im following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto and when i get to testing the mail i get nothing? can someone please help me
<alex88> nicomachus: anyway, seems it's just because the kernel sources are missing
<alex88> maybe after that I've just to trigger a rebuild of dkms modules and that'll work
<qassem> dreadkopp: where/ how would i check for uvcvideo driver
<alex88> what's the linux kernel source package?
<Steve_Jo1> seems like there is no one in the linuxwacom channel
<Steve_Jo1> anyone got a wacom tablet working?
<Steve_Jo1> I thought it would be easy, but after installing and working successfully, it stops working after a reboot
<alex88> seems the linux-headers package is no more on ubuntu packages after trusty :S
<dreadkopp> qassem: what happens when putting 'sudo modprobe uvcvideo' in a terminal?
<nicomachus> alex88: linux-image-generic
<Steve_Jo1> can anyone confirm that you can see my messages?
<dreadkopp> tried if webcam works for example using cheese?
<alex88> nicomachus: seems I've to manually install linux-headers
<nicomachus> Steve_Jo1: yes.
<Steve_Jo1> nicomachus: thanks
<dreadkopp> i am pretty confident that your mic is attached to your webcam
<alex88> nicomachus: ok after installing headers seems to build correctly wifi modules
<alex88> you know if there's a way to force rebuild nvidia too?
<Steve_Jo1> any clue where I would start to debug why the wacom tablet module would have issues after a reboot?
<Steve_Jo1> I followed the instructions on the wacom linux project page
<qassem> dreadkopp: ok, so when i type sudo modprobe uvcvideo nothing happens...it just registers the command. when i run cheese and play back a video recording the only sound i get is white noise.
<alex88> nvm, seems it did that too
<alex88> it works but now after login there are no menus or dock
<alex88> lol
<qassem> dreadkopp: the webcam is built in...based on that any suggestions for getting the internal mic to work?
<alex88> ok rm -Rf ~/.config worked
<alex88> is there a way to mark those wifi and linux headers packages installed by apt so they'll be automatically upgraded?
<nicomachus> alex88: well is should be done automatically, so long as you install them with apt. but you can use "sudo apt-mark auto <packagename>" to mark them as automatic.
<nicomachus> if, for instance, you install something via .deb on a USB...
<oranged> dreadkopp, removed fancontrol, doesn't seem to be falling back on another module, no fan ;)
<oranged> thermald is running..
<alex88> nicomachus: that's what I did for the drivers
<alex88> thanks!
<badkeypoints> Does anyone here have a HP ProBook ?
<badkeypoints> I got an HP ProBook 430 G3, and I'm facing a lot of problems
<nicomachus> would a poll help you?
<badkeypoints> nicomachus: Not sure if sarcasm but sure, why not :D
<nicomachus> badkeypoints: what are your problems?
<badkeypoints> The brightness buttons don't work. And I had to update to kernel 4.x to even get WiFi working
<badkeypoints> suspend doesn't work
<nicomachus> badkeypoints: which ubuntu version are you using?
<badkeypoints> sudo pm-hibernate works when not off for a long time
<badkeypoints> Yeah.. wait
<badkeypoints> Oh.. Ubuntu version is 14.04
<badkeypoints> LTS one
<nicomachus> Was it pre-installed?
<badkeypoints> Nope. IT in my company doesn't care about linux. I did it myself
<badkeypoints> Dual boot with the Windows that came preinstalled
<nicomachus> this is your work laptop?
<badkeypoints> yeahhh
<velus> hello i have a bash script and i get an /usr/local/sbin/deldovecotuser: 18: read: Illegal option -n and on this is the script http://pastebin.com/2w2pJnej can someone please help me with this?
<nicomachus> get work to fix it.
<dani_> is there a way to get kaffeine to remain ontop?
<nicomachus> velus: perhaps #bash or ##bash can do it
<badkeypoints> nicomachus: As I wrote before
<badkeypoints> IT dept in my company doesn't do shit with linux. They are "trained" for Mac and Windows problems
<cfhowlett> badkeypoints, family friendly language only in this channel, thanks.
<nicomachus> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nicomachus> badkeypoints: also, check through this: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201411-16204/
<dani_> I cant believe it!!! I got my tv capture card working!!!! YAY!! Big shoutouts to Endev15 for holding my hand line by line :D
<nicomachus> it lists a few things which are disabled.
<qassem> wow, i think i got the mic to work!
<svetlana> nice
<badkeypoints> Well thanks for that
<badkeypoints> Sorry for the language. I'll be better
<NoCode> Hi, I have a 15.04 server appliance on a VPS, I want to receive messages from forms, have an email user@site.com, and also relay messages from user@site.com and form messages to my gmail account. What should I look into?
<svetlana> NoCode, hi. do you have a website already? or you would like to create a new web site which only contains the contact forms?
<NoCode> I already have the website.
<NoCode> I already have a contact page
<nicomachus> NoCode: I can't help with the email setup, but I should tell you that you should update that server to 15.10 asap. 15.04 is EOL in 2 days.
<NoCode> nicomachus, Well, it'll probably still have security updates, right?
<nicomachus> NoCode: no.
<cfhowlett> NoCode, this!  14.04 is LongTermSupport ...
<cfhowlett> NoCode, "end of life" rather implies END of LIFE so ... no updates
<gonzalo> hola
<gonzalo> alguien de asturias?
<cfhowlett> !es | gonzalo
<ubottu> gonzalo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<NoCode> cfhowlett, Well, I would have figured there would have been at least security updates. I mean I could see no other optional updates for the version of Ubuntu. But having no security updates for a distro that is EOL  is pretty bad for people who don't want to upgrade because of some serious server installation.
<nicomachus> NoCode: it's pretty simple to upgrade..
<cfhowlett> NoCode, most servers run on LTS.  you installed a bloody edge release with a short life-span.  release notes explicitly state the terms of support so ... your choice is still your choice.  personally, I find LTS only a sane option.  YMMV.
<NoCode> Well, I only have so many options with my VPS and what they support. SolusVM support doesn't like systemd
<nicomachus> 15.04 has systemd...
<lenswipee> hi, when i boot ubuntu i get a blank screen until i hit esc then it will ask for a passphrase. why i dont see login screen?
<cfhowlett> lenswipee, passphrase?  you have encryption??
<lenswipee> yes of course for extra protection
<lenswipee> why is there no UI for passphrase?
<lenswipee> why blank screen then i hit esc and i get command prompt for passphrase?
<lenswipee> ubuntu is shit guys
<cfhowlett> lenswipee, and you are now ignored.
<lenswipee> cfhowlett: why ignore?
<skweeek> wondering why I can't detect my network card on my new laptop
<cfhowlett> !langauge | lenswipee in the future, adhere to the rules.  or consider using a different OS.
<ubottu> lenswipee in the future, adhere to the rules.  or consider using a different OS.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> skweeek, no wifi or no hardwire?
<skweeek> no network device detected
<cfhowlett> skweeek, was it ever detected?  and is this your laptop or desktop?
<skweeek> no, not on Linux, its my laptop
<lenswipee> cfhowlett: i am calm.
<mgor> skweeek, what does "lspci -v | grep -i "network controller" show?
<skweeek> Intel corporation wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<skweeek> sorry... before that it says "01:00.0 Network controller"
<cfhowlett> skweeek, similar to mine though your version seems to be newer
<cfhowlett> https://paste.ubuntu.com/14855621/
<skweeek> every have any problems with the device being detected initially cfhowlett?
<skweeek> I'm using a lenovo idepad mixx 700
<cfhowlett> skweeek, nope. everything flew out of the box on my dell m3800 developer edition
<cfhowlett> skweeek, "pad" ??
<skweeek> ideapad
<cfhowlett> skweeek,and this is standard desktop ubuntu, not ubuntu-touch?
<skweeek> ya, this is standard Ubuntu trusty thar
<cfhowlett> skweeek, lenovo is generally quite ubuntu-friendly ...
<skweeek> I like the computer, have good things to say about the brand...
<vbotka> skweeek, you might find some hints here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<cfhowlett> skweeek, trouble shoot with ^^^ .  this sounds like a solvable issue
<mgor> skweeek, check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network as well, seems like 8260 rev3a wasn't part of iwlwifi as of end of 2015
<skweeek> it doesn't show any driver loaded for the device
<cfhowlett> that would be consistent with no longer part of iwlwifi ...
<skweeek> that kinda sucks
<V___> Hello
<ubernets> pe
<V___> How can I connect to VPN, using BASH?
<V___> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !vpn | V___
<ubottu> V___: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<V___> i've tried open-vpn
<V___> but no success!
<wildc4rd> morning all, having an issue with samba shares not being visible to another computer, the server is running ubuntu, I can see the shared folder from another ubuntu PC and from a Pi, but can't see it from a win10 PC, any thoughts?
<Ben64> wildc4rd: sounds like an issue with windows, did you try browsing to \\ip
<skweeek> I was following the steps here https://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network when I came up to the problem here http://tinypic.com/r/1zvzeyt/9
<skweeek> can anyone suggest a way of addressing where next?
<wildc4rd> Ben64, I can ping it, what do you mean by browse to it?
<Ben64> exactly what i said, type that into windows
<Gallomimia> how is the wine packaged these days? i asked in winehq they weren't too sure
<dani_> i have a noob question....
<dani_> ive managed to get my USB Tv Card to work... question.... can i unplug the Device and plug it into a different USB drive? or will that cause issues?
<Norbiss> dani_: yes, it should be fine
<skweeek> can someone please help me?
<skweeek> https://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network
<skweeek> http://i67.tinypic.com/1zvzeyt.jpg
<skweeek> hey mgor are you still around? I could use some advice
<mgor> skweeek, are you trying to compile from a usb-stick? is that usb-stick formatted with *fat? try copying the source to your home directory
<skweeek> oh
<skweeek> yes
<skweeek> why?
<skweeek> I wonder why that works that way
<Ben64> fat32 doesn't support many things
<skweeek> mgor it still didn't make any difference after copying it into my home directory
<skweeek> I have the same error message
<mgor> skweeek, what does ls -ld <where you copied it>/backports-20150923 say?
<geirha> The error messages mean that some scripts that should've had the executable bit set, doesn't
<geirha> FAT32 doesn't support such permission bits, so all files will have the same permissions
<geirha> If you have a tar archive of the code, try extracting that anew, and try again
<skweeek> I copied it into my home directory, ls -ld in ~/ says drwxr-xr-x 15 atols atols 4096 Feb 1 21:06 .
<geirha> Doesn't matter. FAT32 destroyed too much of the files' metadata
<mgor> skweeek, do what geirha said, and extract the archive in your home directory, instead of copying the extracted directory
<skweeek> ok mgor, did what geirha did, thank you guys for clearing that up, now I run make delconfig-iwlwifi and get make[1]: *** no rule to make target 'delconfig-iwlwifi'. Stop
<mgor> skweeek, it should be "make defconfig-iwlwifi"
<mgor> skweeek, you've written "del" instead of "def"
<skweeek> awesome thanks
<skweeek> that didn't change anything as far as the network devices being available
<singam> hey im using Ubuntu Mate..
<singam> im trying to get software update . its taking very long time . what the fuck?
<baizon> singam: please no swearing
<baizon> singam: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal and watch whats the problem
<singam> okay  man thx
<singam> how do i run two commands? one after the other? in linux terminal
<mgor> skweeek, did you do "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" after the load module was compiled?
<skweeek> I didn't I rebooted
<baizon> singam: open terminal, copy and paste the first command
<baizon> then when its done run the second one
<bazhang> he means && I am guessing
<bazhang> once the first successfully completes run the second
<singam> is there anyway i can execute  that linearly once
<singam> like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<singam> wil that work
<mgor> skweeek, then do the modprobe command and if it still doesn't work. what does "lspci -nnk | grep 0280 -A2" show? is it Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 [8086:24f3] (rev 3a)? and if so, did you update drv.c as mentioned in http://askubuntu.com/a/693165 ?
<skweeek> I did... it does
<skweeek> {IWL_PCI_DEVICE(0x24F3, 0x1130, iwl8260_2ac_cfg)}, is what it says
<mgor> skweeek, do you have ideapad-laptop loaded? "lsmod | grep ideapad-laptop"
<singam> when i do sudo apt-get update .. i get these W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<singam> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<singam> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<singam> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<singam> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cfhowlett> !paste | singam
<ubottu> singam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> singam, try switching to a different mirror
<singam> how can i do that?
<skweeek> I think so, ideapad_laptop 20480 0
<cfhowlett> singam, system > software updater > settings > software sources
<mgor> skweeek, seems like that one could be causing a problem as well, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1239050. try "rmmod ideapad_laptop"
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1239050 in kernel "ideapad_laptop disables wifi on Lenovo Yoga 3 laptops (hardware disabled)" [High,Closed: nextrelease]
<skweeek> I removed it, but the network device isn't detecting a deiver
<singam> hey how do i edit ubuntu kernel so that...the ui becomes more smooth.. with a trade off of background application being slower?
<mgor> skweeek, sorry, then I'm out of ideas
<skweeek> :/
<skweeek> what a pain
<skweeek> I dont want to use windows!
<cfhowlett> singam, managing appearance is not something most people attack at the KEREL level.  more often go to your system settings and tweak
<singam> no i dont want to  do that .. i want to make a kernel on my own. is there anyway?
<cfhowlett> !kernel | singam
<ubottu> singam: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<hendri> hi
<hendri> fot {kfOHg0fLFN:KF-oFMfm}PF]WF[figjgpl
<hendri> i dont understand
<cfhowlett> hendri, this is ubuntu support.  ask your question
<hendri> yes i have question
<abolfazl123> what is the best text editor for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, "best" is entirely up to YOU so ... we cannot answer for you.
<abolfazl123> Among vi and nano?
<al2o3-cr> I personally use vim
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, this is not the channel for polls.  ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<abolfazl123> ok tanks
<hendri> hi
<bazhang> hendri, here to chat, or for ubuntu support
<bazhang> for chit chat #ubuntu-offtopic hendri
<vbotka> skweeek, a "workaround"  http://www.allthingstechie.net/2014/10/bypass-laptop-wireless-hardware-radio.html
<ulio> is there a package archive for every single version of main packages ever created? for coredump backtracing. checked *.archive.ubuntu.com but the version numbering left me in doubt
<EriC^^> ulio: eol releases packages are in old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ulio> EriC^^: thank you I check
<skweeek> wow that's hack! but the driver for the network controller
<skweeek> isn't being configured
<skweeek> I'm not sure that would make any difference, thanks tho
<singam> hey how do i customize my ubuntu kerneel
<cfhowlett> singam, the kernel wiki I sent has that info
<singam> dood i cant understand that
<ubuOneKenobi> ;)
<singam> can u explain it here there are lots of links
<ubuOneKenobi> nar
<cfhowlett> singam, nope.  this is not the kernel hacking channel ...
<singam> can u atleast tell me the name of kernel hacking channel.
<cfhowlett> !alis | singam, this is how to search
<ubottu> singam, this is how to search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<singam> wtf is that? i would rather go edit those c files than to type that command in this irc and search for a channel?
<cfhowlett> singam, first ... language =  family friendly.  second ... you're smart enough to kernel hack, so you should be smart enough to use a simple tool to search for the irc channel you need ...
<ubuOneKenobi> go kali instead - they luv hackin
<singam> im not hacking anything..its opensource right? dont call me a fucking thief u fucking cunt riding cunt hor
<cfhowlett> !ops | singam profanity
<ubottu> singam profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<vincent_crop> was that really an "emergency"?
<singam> this guy calls me a thief and he warns me? wow i bet ur mom is proud of u
<cfhowlett> singam, the language guidelines apply to everyone ... even you
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Myrtti> singam: you've been asked to mind your language several times now. please do and stick to Ubuntu support issues rather.
<UbiOne> hi all, can anybody help me get my thouchpad to work properly?
<Myrtti> than starting to tell other people off
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, more details ...
<vincent_crop> ubione: what laptop brand are you using?
<singam> what the
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: thanks, the pointer is working but not scrolling. It's a Lenovo IdeaPad 100. Ubuntu 15.04
<singam> if somone calls me theif he wont get  a warning?
<Flannel> singam: No one has called you a thief.  Please calm down.  "Hacking" is essentially "tinkering", not stealing.
<hateball> UbiOne: 15.04 is EOL like... now. So you should upgrade
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, 1.  did it ever work properly?  2.  15.04 goes end of life in days.  upgrade now and you might just solve this
<Flannel> singam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel has instructions on compiling your own kernel (and getting the source) once you've changed it.  "How do I change it" isn't really within the scope of this channel, as others have mentioned.
<vlt> Hello. Whenever I open my chromium-browser it will close after a few seconds (restoring the last known state): http://paste.ubuntu.com/14856000/  Any idea how to prevent this?
<UbiOne> cfhowlett, hateball, no never worked and it's so annoying... Will try upgrading but seriously without any conviction!!!
<lotuspsychje> vlt: can you try to create a new user, and test chromium from there?
<hateball> UbiOne: you'll have more annoying issues than the touchpad if you dont upgrade before 15.04 is EOL, so I highly suggest you do that first
<vlt> lotuspsychje: How to transfer my old session data to the new user account?
<Carlos0611> how can i change the default directory for vsftpd?
<singam> Flannel .. u do know that hacking is a crime right? and ur saying im a black guy? coz i hack?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: this is only for testing purposes first
<Flannel> singam: hacking is not a crime.
<UbiOne> I did even upgrade kernel to 4.8.x but no success, hateball : ok, will do.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: But I can’t test a restore scenario when there’s nothing to restore. I’ll try anyway :-D
<lotuspsychje> vlt: this is just to test, if chromium crashes on a different user..lets make sure
<cfhowlett> singam, and no one called you "a black guy" but nice bit of racism there ...
<vincent_crop> "jacking" is a loose term, who called who black now?
<vincent_crop> *hacking
<Flannel> cfhowlett, vincent_crop: just ignore it.
<cfhowlett> Flannel, adding to /ignore
<cfhowlett> thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> hi all, how do I make ubuntu's terminal always tab complete filenames? I'm having weird issues where sometimes it'll tab complete filenames and other times it won't even list them - I have to type them manually
<UbiOne> hateball, cfhowlett, thanks guys, will try an upgrade and let you know...
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, happy2help!  come back if it's still an issue
<Triffid_Hunter> eg when doing something like make -j2 build/output && ./build/output, it'll tab complete ./build/output after the double ampersand but will refuse to tab complete after make - even though the file exists at the time
<Triffid_Hunter> I'm not a regular ubuntu user and I'm baffled as to where to even search for where this has been broken in the configuration
<singam> how to upgrade my ubuntu kernel to singam kernel?
<lotuspsychje> Triffid_Hunter: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/280327/how-to-make-terminal-autocomplete-when-there-are-several-files-directory
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: please help me get it prompt me to upgrade...
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, of course.  just come back and restate your problem in the channel.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: On the other user account it hasn’t crashed so far.
<geirha> Triffid_Hunter: bash-completion has likely added a custom completion for make that reads through the Makefile and only completes the targets it finds within
<Triffid_Hunter> lotuspsychje: not really, it's not an issue of menu vs cycle complete, but rather it behaves like the files don't exist at all in some contexts, but happily completes them in other contexts
<Nish> Hi! Anybody got experience with Samba4 as AD Domain Member on ubuntu? I can't get "getent passwd" to return domain users, and any connections to the share fails because there is apparently no user, in spite of what "wbinfo -u" says (gives all domain users).
<Triffid_Hunter> geirha: how do I turn that off? apparently it's too dumb to read the targets in my Makefile
<singam> how to install samba ? so that i can access my porn folder from my bathroom?
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: You know... that touchpad not working on a Lenovo IdeaPad... I would like Ubuntu to prompt me to upgrade to 15.10
<geirha> Triffid_Hunter: I don't know. First thing I do on a fresh Ubuntu install, is to disable the whole bash-completion crap. I don't know how to tweak it.
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, it probably did and you elected to upgrade later.  no harm done.
<Lingo__> i need help with Windows 10
<geirha> Worst part is that non-admin users can't even opt out of bash-completion in all cases :/
<ing_> kkkkk
<cfhowlett> Lingo__, ##windows supports windows
<Triffid_Hunter> Nish: sounds like you need to play with stuff in /etc/pam.d and plug it into samba, or plug samba into it
<UbiOne> Yep I did, cfhowlett, but can I make it ask me again?!
<lotuspsychje> !test | ing_
<ubottu> ing_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Lingo__> but my windows driver is using linux as the core exit node
<ing_> 111
<rww> ing_: Hello, welcome to #ubuntu! How can we help :)
<Nish> Triffid_Hunter: I'll look into it
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, IIRC there is an option to "remind me again" the first time you get the upgrade reminder.
<Lingo__> how do i use my linux OS rom on windows 10 applet certification
<vlt> lotuspsychje: What could I try next to prevent chromuim-browser crashing everytime.
<vlt> ?
<rww> Lingo__: ask ##windows
<rww> Lingo__: we have no idea what a windows 10 applet certification is
<lotuspsychje> vlt: did you try chromium on another user?
<Lingo__> http://downloadmoreram.com
 * rww sighs
<Lingo__> rww
<Lingo__> how you doin bro
<rww> Lingo__: I'm doing fine. Do you have an Ubuntu support question we can help you with today?
<cfhowlett> Lingo__, please take offtopic to chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: I probably chose "never for that version"!!!
<Lingo__> i sry i goto offtopic
<Lingo__> <3
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, complete your upgrade then address this issue?
<vlt> lotuspsychje: 09:38 < vlt> lotuspsychje: On the other user account it hasn’t crashed so far.
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Yes. Works fine there.
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: :D I don't know how to upgrade!
<geirha> Triffid_Hunter: Some time ago, in #bash, someone reported that bash-completion's completion function for make caused make to actually be run while completing. Hopefully that's fixed by now, but be careful.
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, sudo do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> vlt: sorry missed that :p ok try to purge chromium from your main user and delete the config files from /home/your user with hidden folders, thenr einstall chromium again
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: Thank you, that's what I was asking for, thanks. Will let you know, after...
<vlt> lotuspsychje: Re-install it? Are you serious?
<lotuspsychje> vlt: yes, something went wrong on your current user...as it works fine on your other user
<vlt> lotuspsychje: But how do I restore the current state alter? My opened tabs, sessions, login data …?
<vlt> *later
<Myrtti> It's the opened tabs and/or sessions that's the problem
<lotuspsychje> vlt: i would recommend to start over, backup your favorite bookmarks...
<Myrtti> If you can recover login data without the sessions and tabs, you might get it working again
<Myrtti> or spending a lot of time in researching how to cherry pick them
<Myrtti> some browsers give the option on which tabs to restore if the session crashes. unfortunate if you've disabled it on yours
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: or simply Dashboard>>>Updater (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade)... What an idiot am I!!! I did it your way, it's downloading
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, you are learning so much today!  :)
<Lingo__> http://pastebin.com/6rWQ2QYG
<vlt> Myrtti: Thank you :-)
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, be aware: 15.10 is an interim release with a 9 month support life.  16.04 (April 2016) will be a long term support release for 5 years.
<cfhowlett> Lingo__, stop that
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: :) pretty much, and very tired also!
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: ok thanks for the info.
<cfhowlett> Lingo__, already told you, random chitchat goes to ubuntu-offtopic.  spamming this channel with random bits is unwelcome
<Lingo__> oh wrong chat
<rww> you'd probably be less likely to paste in here instead of there if you were actually in there
<Lingo__> i just love you guys so much
<TomyWork> an application just crashed my x server. is there any way to restrict applications like that to not be able to do that?
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: I got the Ubuntu iso from a franch branch of Ubuntu (ubuntu-fr.org) and on their site they don't support 15.10 yet, that's why I chose not to upgrade!
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: french^^
<cfhowlett> UbiOne, now you know better ...
<jackzhang1992> hi
<TomyWork> UbiOne why do they need to fork it to change the language? you can select the language at installation time
<YooFoo> hello
<cfhowlett> jackzhang1992, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<jackzhang1992> quit
<YooFoo> anyone here expert in setting up eclipse for PHP on ubuntu?
<al2o3-cr> what is the lowest ubuntu release that uses systemd?
<cfhowlett> YooFoo, avoid "anyone here" type questions.  state YOUR problem for best results.
<LoriOnPC> YooFoo did you use the ubuntu help page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PHPEclipse
<TomyWork> YooFoo why not set up intellij for, i dunno, python, instead? :P
<YooFoo> cfhowlett, thnx. excuse my ignorant. this my first IRC.
<UbiOne> cfhowlett: yep... TomyWork: Really don't know, but I know it's an official community that belongs to ubuntu, probably for more developed language support!
<LoriOnPC> there are installation instructions, maybe there is the answer to your question already
<cfhowlett> YooFoo, no worries.  seee the link LoriOnPC sent you
<TomyWork> UbiOne hmm, well, why not give the mainline ubuntu a try and see at which point it has drawbacks?
<al2o3-cr> what is the lowest ubuntu release that uses systemd?
<EriC^^> 15.04
<al2o3-cr> EriC^^: thank you
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> np, keep in mind it's eol in a few days
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<al2o3-cr> EriC^^: sure
<YooFoo> Yes, cfhowlett and LoriOnPC. Hope to return the favor soon. I'll look into the link
<Mathisen> hello any ideas for the best way to download youtube playlists ? i used youtube-dl but it seem to not work for playlist anymore...
<YooFoo> Thx to both cfhowlett and LoriOnPC
<cfhowlett> happy2help! yoofoo
<LoriOnPC> YooFoo if you have further questions feel free to specify your problem here.
<UbiOne> TomyWork: It IS a mainline Ubuntu, it just has a french boot menu (by default) and asks you to install french language packages once the installation completed. But I don't know why their's not ver. 15.10 on their site, yet!!
<TomyWork> oh#
<TomyWork> well maybe they're just slow :P
<TomyWork> if they're only setting a bunch of defaults, that should work after the upgrade to 15.10 as well
<TomyWork> and about this new EOL policy... i started out with 13.04 and then that went EOL before 14.04 was available. so i upgraded to 14.04 via 13.10, resulting in a buggy system. I have since gotten a new machine and installed 14.04 on it and it works fine, but I am not amused by this EOL policy.
<YooFoo> thx LoriOnPc
<Li> why it's so fucking hard to create a URL shortcut on ubuntu dekstop and has create lots of shit about such a very simple ccp task?
<TomyWork> and once an LTS is out, if i can extrapolate from a data set of 1, I would advise against upgrading and for a fresh install after a backup
<lotuspsychje> !language | Li
<ubottu> Li: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<TomyWork> Li right-click -> create new -> link to location?
<cfhowlett> li no profanity.  NONE
<TomyWork> that's KDE, btw. you might want to try it if you dont like gnome
<jackzhang1992> are there any rules in this IRC channel?
<Li> TomyWork: there is no create new when right clicking on any place
<jackzhang1992> first time to use irc
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | jackzhang1992
<ubottu> jackzhang1992: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TomyWork> Li then you're probably not using KDE
<Li> lotuspsychje, cfhowlett ... that was very informative
<Li> TomyWork: nope I'm using gnome
<TomyWork> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<TomyWork> :P
<Li> TomyWork: do I need to avoid gnome and kde just to have such a simple feature added?
<TomyWork> i would try it with a live cd first to see if yo like it
<Li> TomyWork: I'm kde fan but they scew up recently
<TomyWork> Li i have no idea. i dont use gnome
<Li> well, at least since the last time I tried slackware 13
<TomyWork> oh so you're one of those people who dont want their software to change
<Li> lots of nagging error/warning messages on brand new installed box
<UbiOne> Li: Right-click on THE FILE you want to link to
<Li> UbiOne: there is no file I'm talking about a link to URL
<Phazorx> hmm... after about 7 month of usage, most of time when waking up from standby after sleeping more than a day i see something like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3x9454y8zstutq6/IMG_1260.JPG ...any clues? (It's 2.5" 500gb Samsung 850 EVO in a laptop with ubuntu, smartctl/fsck tests are passing fine)
<TomyWork> talking about software changes... restarting after installing system updates :P
<Li> UbiOne: besides, the last couple of days made GUI shortcuts to folders then they stopped to function
<UbiOne> Li: what version you're using!!!
<UbiOne> Li: I can do that easily!
<Li> tomcheng76: I'm a software agnostic, I keep digging bullshit stuff too .. but I had to admit that KDE is more shittier than what I could take
<Li> UbiOne: shitty vivid
<cfhowlett> li you were asked nicely to drop the profanity.  now stop it.
<Li> cfhowlett: what profanity?
<Li> shit is profanity?
<cfhowlett> !ops | li profanity
<ubottu> li profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Li> cfhowlett profanity
<Li> !ops | cfhowlett profanity
<ubottu> cfhowlett profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Myrtti> come on... if you've been told not to use profanity, why repeat what you said?
<Li> Myrtti: repeat what?
<Li> Myrtti: how many nicknames are you using inside the same channel?
<Li> shall I call you Myrtti or cfhowlett or lotuspsychje ?
<Lingo__> meow
<Li> try to play nice Myrtti or cfhowlett or lotuspsychje
<Myrtti> Li: I use the one and only nickname I've used for 15 years. and keep on your support issue.
<Li> Myrtti: really? well consider yourself on ignore list
<TomyWork> Li these are 3 different people, at least two of them i have seen contributing to this channel for years. they're not sockpuppets if that's what you're implying.
<Lingo__> shit going down right now?
<TomyWork> is it possible to block DRI for an application somehow?
<andre466> In a layer 2 environment, when the openwrt AP is running in "dumb AP mode/ AP only" is there any way to get the connected user IP?
<lotuspsychje> Lingo__: you been told several times not to use this channel for offtopic
<Lingo__> those guys are off topic though
<hateball> andre466: you might want to ask that in ##networking
<benni_> Hello. I installed some updates yesterday. Shut down computer and started it today and it refuses to recognize my Ethernet cable. Wireless works for all laptops in the house, but my ubuntu system can't with cable
<hateball> benni_: What are these "some updates"? Have a look in /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> benni_: In the case of a kernel update, try rebooting and entering grub menu and pick a previous kernel
<benni_> hateball: it was alot of stuff. Kernel update was included I'm pretty sure. I'm looking at history file now
<benni_> hateball: Not sure what I'm looking for though
<benni_> hateball: So how do I enter grub ?
<hateball> benni_: hold shift (I hammer it) soon as you boot
<hateball> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hateball> !grubmenu
<hateball> No such luck
<hateball> benni_: anyhows, that should let you boot an older kernel. if it works better you can set it as default, and file a regression !bug against the non-working kernel
<benni_> hateball: I get a lot of options like "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.19.9-49-generic (recoverymode)" etc
<benni_> Is that the right screen?
<benni_> I'm currently booting 3.19.0-49 should I try 3.19.0-47 instead?
<Kartagis> is Xorg.conf the only way to fix a non-working middle mouse button?
<hateball> benni_: Yes
<benni_> hateball: still no internet
<benni_> hateball: If I enter Network settings I get a message "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
<hateball> benni_: That sounds... broken
<hateball> benni_: if you run "ifconfig", it shows no eth0 interface either?
<benni_> hateball: no such word is shown. Kind of much to type by hand in a pastebin
<hateball> benni_: oh you have no wifi on the machine either?
<hateball> benni_: is the card at all recognized? "lspci|grep Net"
<vbotka> Kartagis, http://pastebin.com/ECtw9PjE    I had the same problem. I switched the button in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-mouse.conf and use #8 instead of #2
<benni_> hateball: nope :/ , I'll check 2 sec
<benni_> hateball: nothing at all happened running that command
<hateball> benni_: that's... not great
<hateball> benni_: just for the sake of it, run "lspci" on its own
<hateball> benni_: oh, and the network card is not connected using USB is it? in that case, "lsusb"
<benni_> hateball: The network port is from the motherboard
<benni_> ran lspci , and a "Realtek semiconductor CI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller" was found?
<hateball> yes that is good
<hateball> benni_: I should have said grep -i net, oh well :)
<benni_> Should I run that? :)
<hateball> benni_: do you have a PCI id for it?
<hateball> benni_: no no, it would just have listed it the first time, since -i ignores case
<hateball> benni_: also you can run "dmesg" to see if it has logged any errors related to the network
<benni_> should the PCI ID been listen with the Ethernet Controller?
<hateball> benni_: run lspci -nn
<hateball> benni_: that will put the ID in brackets
<hateball> xxxx:xxxx
<benni_> hateball: Ok first, I ran dmesg , It returned LOADS of stuff. Chief among which is "init: network-manager main process(855) killed by SEGV signal"
<benni_> 10ec:8168
<benni_> last message was the ID hateball
<hateball> benni_: if you run "lspci -k", does it say any module in use for the card?
<benni_> Not sure about any module. It says "Kernel Driver in use: r8169" and "Subsystem: Micro-star international co [MSI] Device 7693"
<benni_> hateball:
<mpajor> I have an odd scenario happening to one of my systems. I have chattr flags +ia set on /usr/bin/chattr and I am getting permission denied when using chattr -ia on files, one being /etc/ssh/sshd_config - which stalls upgrades and removes on openssh-server. Any ideas?
<hateball> benni_: that's fine. if you run ifconfig, what things do you have in the leftmost column?
<johnny__> hello
<benni_> hateball: Link encap , inet addr, inet6 addr, IP LOOPBACK RUNNING, RX Packets, TX packets, collisions, RX bytes ? That stuff?
<johnny__> I am on ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<johnny__> i love it
<andyiac> i am using ubuntu 14.04 too
<johnny__> yes its the best
<johnny__> andvirtualbox is so cool
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | johnny__ great! welcome to the community
<ubottu> johnny__ great! welcome to the community: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<johnny__> ok :)
<lotuspsychje> johnny__: if you need advise or a support question you can ask here
<hateball> benni_: No, ideally you should have eth0 up top with its info, then the next section should be for lo
<hateball> benni_: and any other interfaces you may have
<johnny__> i can help if someone need
<hateball> benni_: I am just interested in what your system may have enumerated the interface as
<archheretic> Which Ubuntu has the newest packages, 14.04 LTS or 15.10?
<benni_> hateball: I see. Well that was what it showed. I dont know what else to provide
<hateball> benni_: hmmm. We could also take this approach... "sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and then reboot
<lotuspsychje> !latest | archheretic
<ubottu> archheretic: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hateball> benni_: that should make the system look for any NICs you have and automagically configure them again
<archheretic> which one of them is the most up to date then, if I might ask? :)
<lotuspsychje> archheretic: 16.04 has the newest packages, but still in development phase
<lotuspsychje> archheretic: otherwise 15.10 yes
<cfhowlett> archheretic, be aware: 15.10 is an interim release and will have only 9 months of support.  many of use use long term support releases only as a saner option.
<benni_> hateball: ok rebooting
<johnny__> 14.04 is more stable
<benni_> hateball: no difference I'm afraid
<al2o3-cr> benni_: type this in terminal: ip link | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw/
<hateball> benni_: well bleh. Alright, if you take a look in the file just deleted, can you see if it has repopulated?
<benni_> al2o3-cr: with the http adress?
<al2o3-cr> benni_: yep
<al2o3-cr> and paste the url link here
<dorelyo> I tried to install office 2003 using wine 1.6.2, Platform: i386 (WOW64), Host version: 3.16.0-59-generic and I got an error
<dorelyo> Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000824 in 32-bit code (0x7e658f83).
<dorelyo> I used wine setup.exe
<benni_> hateball: The file is there togheter with a README file?
<reactormonk> What should I use to keep ubuntu up to date? Got a few servers, and I'm not really interested in updating each by hand.
<archheretic> when did 15.10 get released? aka how many months left of support?
<cfhowlett> archheretic, 10 = october 15 = year 2015
<benni_> al2o3-cr: It couldn't resolve the host
<archheretic> thanks
<al2o3-cr> benni_: have you know connection at all?
<archheretic> think il go for Kubuntu 15.10, want to check out plasma
<al2o3-cr> *no
<benni_> al2o3-cr: Nope, totally dead
<al2o3-cr> benni_: have you got a phone you can tether from for a bit?
<benni_> al2o3-cr: yes, should I run the command again then?
<al2o3-cr> benni_: yep
<dorelyo> anyone?
<benni_> al2o3-cr: Hm, it seems it can't make connection from USB tethering either
<al2o3-cr> hmm..
<hateball> benni_: It seems to me that network-manager is broken
<al2o3-cr> ^ this exactly
<hateball> benni_: Yes, look at the contents of the file. It should tell you if it has associated the interface with eth0 or something
<CinnamonRickRoll> dorelyo, have u tried playonlinux? iirc wine will only run things, playonlinux is needed to install things, I haven't needed to install anything thru it tho, so u should prolly get a second opinion, from someone who knows what they're talking about :)
<hateball> benni_: then we can bring that interface up manually without network-manager, and repair the install
<benni_> hateball: NAME="eth0"
<hateball> benni_: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<benni_> "up" as well in the command?
<JohnnyL> Can someone tell me if it's possible to create a game for Ubuntu, and release it as a bootable live cd? (it's a simple sdl game.)
<hateball> benni_: Yes
<hateball> benni_: then "sudo dhclient eth0"
<benni_> hateball: done
<hateball> benni_: did you get an ip? Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<benni_> hateball: nothing was returned in terminal from either command. How do I ping?
<JohnnyL> well?
<hateball> benni_: ping 8.8.8.8
<hateball> benni_: ctrl+c to abort, in case it seems to work
<benni_> hateball:  I think so, it tick down "64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: etc.."
<hateball> benni_: good!
<al2o3-cr> benni_: do you see eth0 in `ip link` now
<hateball> benni_: so let's try and update the system in case it was left in a broken state. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hateball> well obviously it *is* broken
<freecoder> hi. if i recompile the kernel of same version as present on my ubuntu 14.04.2 system currently, will it replace the previous kernel image in /boot or will the previous one be renamed by appending .old to the name or something?
<benni_> hateball: updated. al2o3-cr : Not sure? Should I run "ip link" ?
<al2o3-cr> benni_: yep
<al2o3-cr> benni_: no, nvm
<al2o3-cr> i way behind
<benni_> ok. Well it's updated now
<hateball> benni_: did it find any updates at all? network-manager perhaps?
<ZaZ> server split maybe?
<benni_> hateball: openjdk-7 -jre and -headless was the packages being updated from what I can see
<hateball> benni_: how about... "sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-gnome"
<benni__> hateball: My laptop died. But I got connection on the ubuntu system now! Don't know if it's from my phone or the cable though
<benni__> hateball: did you message me anything while I was gone?
<hateball> benni_: how about... "sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager-gnome"
<hateball> benni_: that's the last thing I wrote
<benni__> hateball: Ok it's done
<hateball> benni_: I don't think your connection is from the phone, you can test quite easily by unplugging it. bringing up eth0 manually using ifconfig is likely what worked
<hateball> benni__: but if network-manager doesnt work its magic you'll need to do that manually (or configure it without nm) to get network on reboots
<benni__> hateball: It seems to work!
<hateball> benni__: Try a reboot now, see if you get network on the machine automatically
<benni__> hateball:  ok , brb
<benni_> hateball: Nope. Back on my laptop. Ubuntu started with a crash from "ExecutablePath: /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<lerner> what can I use to encrypt emails from a linux client to a windows one?
<hateball> benni_: right. then perhaps we need to purge it and reinstall it. do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0" again to get network
<hateball> benni_: test connectivity by pinging something
<hateball> lerner: PGP
<benni_> hateball: runned. And it's pinging
<hateball> benni_: Alright. Let us try "sudo apt-get purge network-manager && sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<benni_> hateball: Ok done. Now?
<hateball> benni_: suppose another reboot
<hateball> benni_: oh just to be clear... this is a regular ubuntu install with gui, not ubuntu server?
<benni_> yes it is
<hateball> benni_: right, give it a go
<benni_> hateball: nope nothing still
<hateball> benni_: if all else it can be configured to bring up eth0 without nm, but... nm is quite handy
<hateball> benni_: is this 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<benni_> 14.04
<hateball> benni_: I am at a loss why network-manager is so broken for you, and I have to rush now. At leas you can bring it up manually for now. Hope someone else can help you further
<benni_> hateball: Me too.. well thanks for your help! I'll see if I can find someone else :)
<benni_> So.. anyone want to give a crack with my crippled network manager?
<punkoivan> hello.
<punkoivan> I want to install ubuntu-server with preseed.
<odinsbane> I have a UK mac keyboard. Does anybody know where the print screen is?
<punkoivan> so problem, that is unetbooutin and USB creator can't create it correct.
<punkoivan> I have syslinux boot error.
<odinsbane> (I am running gnome.)
<punkoivan> When I use dd all right - system boot correct from usb, but when I try to edit preseed file I can;t do it.
<punkoivan> Flash mounting for readonly.
<punkoivan> odinsbade:try to press key-tokey and you find it quickly =)
<notalentgeek> Hello guys. I have a problem with my Ubuntu Mate + i3.
<notalentgeek> I have Mate and i3 operate in the same session. I have done this using this article http://ankkatalo.net/2014/04/mate-and-i3-as-your-preferred-desktop/ .
<notalentgeek> But then i3 only operates in my second workspace.
<notalentgeek> The first one is occupied by the desktop of the Mate.
<notalentgeek> How can I kill the first workspace that only contain desktop from Mate?
<Vio> hello
<johnny__> hi
<punkoivan> hi
<punkoivan> Anybody has porblem with liveUSB and ubuntu-server?
<donught> what are using to write your image?
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: best to ask your specific issue, in #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<cfhowlett> punkoivan, avoid "anyone else" questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR details for best results
<punkoivan> ok
<punkoivan> When I use Unetbootin or USBDiskCreator I've problem - syslinux boot error
<donught> avoid Unetbootin its very hit and miss
<punkoivan> When I use dd - it's OK to boot, but I can't edit file on this usb (readonly)
<cfhowlett> punkoivan, use ubuntu startupdiskcreator utility
<punkoivan> My goals - install system using preseed.
<punkoivan> cfhowlett: i try this ony, some problem. It's ok only with dd.
<punkoivan> s/ some/same *
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: did you try pressing TAB to get more options and bypass error?
<punkoivan> when I got syslinux error? No.
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: i recall latest boot issues on some iso's you need the TAB to see live and live-install
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: but not sure this is your case...
<punkoivan> lotuspsychje: did u create live with usbCreator or unetbootin?
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: usb creator and xenial iso
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: but some have issues on 15.10 also
<punkoivan> Now i'm on 15.10 Ubuntu and ok, no problem with install.
<punkoivan> It's very strange, because few months ago I also install ubuntu-server via usb without any problem/
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: probably what donught suggests, unetbootin issue..
<punkoivan> It's also the same trouble when I using UsbDiskCreator
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: maybe taking a pic of it and share this error to channel?
<donught> ive used the same iso in unetbootin with 5 different usbs and half of them fail.. unetbootin is weird
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: and try the TAB meanwhile
<punkoivan> yes, thanks, now I create live with usbcreator
<Desu> donught: don't use unetbootin
<donught> lol trust me i know
<Desu> donught: even ubuntu have seen the light and now ships hybrid images
<Desu> only took 10 years :p
<lotuspsychje> punkoivan: wich server image is this you trying?
<punkoivan> 14.04.3
<donught> if im on windows i use YUMI and on linux dd
<punkoivan> and miniso same problem.
<punkoivan> dd nice ^_^
<punkoivan> but I got readonly problem
<punkoivan> when create with dd
<punkoivan> however, I can boot from this stick (after dd)
<donught> during the install it says read only? or..
<punkoivan> no.
<kanzie> Im trying to reach my ubuntu on port 5050 with ufw enabled from my local network. I have this rule [ 5] Anywhere                   ALLOW IN    192.168.178.0/24 and Im calling from 192.168.178.34 but it is blocked according to syslog. Any idea why?
<punkoivan> donught: I want  to install with preseed. And I need to edit some files on flash.
<punkoivan> Or may be I should unpack iso - edit -pack iso - create usb?
<donught> you could if you know what you are doing..
<punkoivan> now I create live-usb using UsbCreator and get syslinux error. After Pressing TAB , bios go to next install part - Pxe Netinstall
<punkoivan> donught: Yes, but it's only question why after dd I got readonly flash?
<donught> cant you load a preseed config from the network instead?
<donught> im guessing dd doesnt allow persistent storage
<punkoivan> Sure, but it readonly when I try change files on my desktop, NOT when I boot to Live-system.
<punkoivan> I never ever try to load from network.
<donught> and its not readonly when its formatted normally?
<punkoivan> preseed *
<punkoivan> Sure. Only after dd.
<donught> yea then you will have to unpack the iso and edit the files
<punkoivan> command, that I used to create live "sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdc"
<donught> because dd makes a usb act like a CD-ROM which is readonly
<punkoivan> Ok, thanks, there is no other way.
<punkoivan> Ok. now I want try create usb with Ubuntu Desktop using UsbCreator and test boot from it
<xubuntu1> there more people here
<xubuntu1> can i ask a question regarding Xubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu1: go for it
<xubuntu1> since people are dead on the other channel
<xubuntu1> baizon,  hi thanks thanks thanks
<xubuntu1> okay i made a new install for Xubntu 14.04.3 lts, and flash doesnt work
<baizon> xubuntu1: did you install flash?
<xubuntu1> tried to install from the website, from the restricted xtras etc
<xubuntu1> baizon,  yes
<baizon> xubuntu1: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<donught> doesnt chrome have flash baked in
<baizon> donught: yes it has
<xubuntu1> im on firefox
<k1l> donught: it has. its called pepperflash
<baizon> xubuntu1: install it using this command, then it should work
<k1l> xubuntu1: no need to load stuff from website.
<xubuntu1> k1l,  what should i do now :
<xubuntu1> baizon,  already did
<hateball> xubuntu1: Could you define "doesnt work" ?
<k1l> xubuntu1: install flashplugin-installer
<hateball> As the npapi flash for firefox is ancient, it is possible certain applications wont work with it
<xubuntu1> well o a website i keep having that empty space where the video should show p
<xubuntu1> up*
<baizon> xubuntu1: is flash activated?
<hateball> xubuntu1: You need to restart the browser after installing it as well
<isleif> Hi, i have a question about package/Version (swi-prolog : http://www.swi-prolog.org/build/Debian.html ) I want the 6.6.1 version i tried sudo apt-get install swi-prolog=6.6.1 but It didn't works how I can find the good version of it ? thanks
<xubuntu1> how can i know?
<baizon> xubuntu1: Add-Ons -> Plugins
<xubuntu1> isnt it activated automatically, ok let me check
<k1l> xubuntu1: look at the url bar. firefox blocks flash since its a security issue. you need to let the wbsite activate it
<xubuntu1> yes it is
<xubuntu1> shockwave flash tho
<k1l> xubuntu1: "do you want to allow flash on this site"
<xubuntu1> k1l,  nope, doest appear
<donught> isleif you may need another repo containing that version
<k1l> xubuntu1: any plugins running?
<isleif> donught: probably. (I'm already looking for it)
<xubuntu1> code openh2.... and shockwave
<xubuntu1> these only two
<donught> isleif its not in their ppa:swi-prolog?
<xubuntu1> in the buntu software center within the Restricted extras only adobe-flashplugin is checked, flashplugin-installer is not
<baizon> xubuntu1: try this https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/install-flash-plugin-view-videos-animations-games
<xubuntu1> although i had check it before and the other one disappeared
<baizon> xubuntu1: step 7
<isleif> I did this one before, if I use apt-get install swi-prolog i had the 7.X version but i want the 6.X version
<xubuntu1> hum firefox crashed
<isleif> And a don't know how to list repository
<baizon> xubuntu1: well flash is terrible and its gonna die in a short time, so yeah. Also no support from adobe
<xubuntu1> firefox crashed
<Mathisen> hello can someone help me with some web server issues.. i cant get https to work... is it not enough to just run 1. " a2enmod ssl " and 2. " a2ensite default-ssl " then restart apache
<donught> isleif you can build from source
<donught> https://github.com/SWI-Prolog/swipl/releases/tag/V6.6.6
<xubuntu1> man, is there a way to clean this mess?
<isleif> Yup this is the hardcorde version but it will work
<akik> Mathisen: you need also a private key and certificate
<TandyUK> hey guys, small problem my /boot is full
<baizon> xubuntu1: dont use flash?
<Mathisen> akik, i understand that but i should still get the cert warning then... it should still work right ?
<Mathisen> akik, can i pm you ?
<baizon> TandyUK: remove old kernels?
<TandyUK> trying to install/upgrade a package with apt tells me it fails due to lack of space, and to try 'apt-get autoremove'
<akik> no
<TandyUK> but apt-get autoremove tells me that i have
<TandyUK> You might want to run ‘apt-get -f install’ to correct these.
<TandyUK> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<TandyUK> but i cant do apt-get -f install due to the lack of space
<akik> Mathisen: it's for your own safety that the chat stays on the channel :)
<Mathisen> i wanted to give some more info on the server...
<Mathisen> so maybe you understand more
<akik> Mathisen: pastebin it
<mike25__> TandyUK, you may be able to get some free space from /var/cache/apt/archives (anything needed will be re-downloaded)
<TandyUK> its /boot that is full
<Mathisen> akik, what do you need ?
<k1l> TandyUK: remove manually some files form old kernels in /boot.
<TandyUK> different partition
<TandyUK> no way to get apt to fix it itself?
<akik> Mathisen: do you have the private key and certficate?
<Mathisen> akik, everything works fine otherwise i just cant get https.. here is php info >> http://mathisen.ddns.net/info.php
<TandyUK> i know i can manually remove stuff
<k1l> TandyUK: then(if there is enough space now) let apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade run again.
<TandyUK> just seems like a bit of a bug tbh
<k1l> TandyUK: after that remove the old kernel packages
<k1l> TandyUK: its a bug. there is a too small /boot and no remove script for old kernels.
<baizon> TandyUK: https://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<TandyUK> its like apt should warn you theres not enough disk space, and to do autoremove _before_ it tries installing the new kernel and bails out
<Mathisen> akik, i have not replaced " /etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem " no
<baizon> TandyUK: thats a very bad idea
<TandyUK> baizon: im fully aware of that, the key phrase here is 'with apt'
<baizon> TandyUK: software should never remove something
<k1l> TandyUK: its fixed since 15.04 and it should be put into kernel postinstall scripts iirc
<TandyUK> no, but it should recommend you do the 'apt-get automremove' _before_ it completely fills the disk
<k1l> TandyUK: but ranting now doesnt help
<TandyUK> how am i ranting lol
<akik> Mathisen: the errors go into a separate log file whe using https
<TandyUK> im just trying to find a solution (using apt) before i manually go fix it
<k1l> TandyUK: so remove the file manually, let apt run, rmeove the old kernel packages
<k1l> TandyUK: there is none
<Mathisen> akik, okej so where should i look for problems ?
<k1l> TandyUK: your apt is no locked. you could circumevent the lock and work  with dpkg etc. but this is way more effort than just make enough space by deleting manually some files in /boot
<k1l> *now locked
<TandyUK> so 15.04 stops apt locking itself up in this situation
<k1l> TandyUK: yes. its fixed in later versions
<akik> Mathisen: under /var/log/apache2
<xubuntu1> aother way of fixing it
<akik> Mathisen: can you show the error you get when you try to access your https site?
<xubuntu1> tried the step 7
<xubuntu1> still doesnt appear
<xubuntu1> nice even chrome crashes
<xubuntu1> chromium
<xubuntu1> looks like there is no solution
<baizon> xubuntu1: well there is one, but all your flash related software crashes, so maybe something is wrong with the website?
<Mathisen> akik, there is not generating any error
<xubuntu1> i check not only one website
<Mathisen> akik, last error was when i still was configuring
<xubuntu1> it does it even with the non flash pages now
<baizon> xubuntu1: maybe the whole flash configuration is broken then
<akik> Mathisen: so maybe your web page is empty?
<baizon> flash + webbrowser
<xubuntu1> baizon,  what to do ow
<Mathisen> akik, i can reach a default html page with http
<akik> Mathisen: the https error messages are in in ssl_error.log
<baizon> xubuntu1: remove flash completely
<Mathisen> akik, no such file there
<akik> or ssl_error_log
<xubuntu1> how
<Mathisen> akik, i got these > access.log  error.log  other_vhosts_access.log
<akik> Mathisen: you can check if your httpd is bound to port 443 with "sudo netstat -tulpan | grep 443"
<baizon> xubuntu1: https://askubuntu.com/questions/43050/uninstalling-flash-plugin-completely
<Mathisen> akik, indeed 443
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mathisen> akik, > http://paste.ubuntu.com/14856827/
<akik> Mathisen: it looks like it's listening on the ipv6 address port 443 (tcp6) ?
<Mathisen> akik, im not even using a ipv6 ip on it
<Mathisen> akik, so where to turn it off ?
<akik> Mathisen: look for Listen clauses in your configuration (virtual host maybe?)
<Holiday> after updating the other day, my wireless took a dump (and actually after taking the laptop home and back into work, the ethernet port on my Belkin Thunderbolt 2 hub/dock also quit appearing in network manager). For the wireless, it's using WL and I'm seeing a bunch of "unknown symbol"   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14856839/
<Mathisen> akik, i have no clue where to look now realy. i dont understand why its using ipv6 in the first place
<Holiday> it's been so long since I've had to mess with wireless (back in the b43 and fwcutter years and years ago) I was hoping someone could give me a hint
<akik> Mathisen: the configuration is under /etc/httpd. you can use e.g. "grep -r Listen /etc/httpd"
<Holiday> this is ubuntu 15.10 with pre-release checked (might uncheck that after this issue lol)
<Mathisen> akik, okej
<ghostknife> Mathisen: do you get a connection when you run: nc -v 127.0.0.1 443
<Kartagis> I'm on kernel 3.16. I'm trying to remove some leftover kernels and it wants to install 3.13. why?
<Mathisen> ghostknife, yep,  Connection to 127.0.0.1 443 port [tcp/https] succeeded!
<akik> Mathisen: the line should be either "Listen 443" or "Listen your_ip:443"
<akik> Mathisen: i don't know how it has chosen the ipv6 address for it
<Mathisen> akik, i dont got httpd folder in etc :)
<akik> Mathisen: oh my mistake. /etc/apache2 ?
<roberto_> hi everyone
<akik> red hat and ubuntu differences in paths
<roberto_> thanks
<Mathisen> akik, > grep -r Listen /etc/http
<Mathisen> ops
<Mathisen> sorry
<Mathisen> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14856866/
<akik> Mathisen: try changing those to "Listen your_ip:443" your_ip is the ip you're accessing the site with
<WG1337> Hi! I have a NTP server and have a NTP client in local network (a linux embeded device), but it seems it counts time weirdly. Is it possible to see from the server how much time is adjusted for the client? (like a client ntp drift)
<akik> Mathisen: usually if you omit the ip address it binds to all interface addresses
<Mathisen> akik, i dont want a single ip there.. i do some more reading online maybe try figure it out
<Mathisen> akik, thx anyway for the help
<evenflow> hi all, any idea why on ubuntu 14.04 im seeing sockets with = sign
<evenflow> ?
<akik> Mathisen: i'm not sure why you don't get any error from https port. maybe you have an iptables setup stopping it? any way should remove some kind of error
<evenflow> for example docker is in /var/run/docker.sock= instead of /var/run/docker.sock
<Mathisen> akik, nope a fresh ububntu 15.10 net intall using the minimal iso.. options.. samba,lubuntu dekstop,ssh server
<Mathisen> akik, then i installed apache and so myself
<akik> Mathisen: you can also have multiple Listen clauses
<Mathisen> akik, i have seafile runing can that have anything with it to do ?
<akik> Mathisen: i don't know seafile
<Mathisen> akik, its like owncloud
<akik> Mathisen: you didn't see any other process listening at port 443 though
<Mathisen> nope
<Mathisen> i try my luck in debian channel also :)
<Mathisen> akik, thx again
<akik> Mathisen: in which port is seafile serving?
<Mathisen> akik, umm 8000 and 8082
<homa_> hi my friends
<hexhaxtron> Anyone knows how to create this kind of pictures? http://fastguitartechniques.com/Content/Images/open_A_minor.gif
<XATRIX> Hi, how can i list current available kernels for install ?
<XATRIX> apt-cache search kernel* ?
<hateball> XATRIX: "apt-cache search linux-generic-lts" is probably wiser
<hateball> XATRIX: or do you mean kernel versions for your current release?
<XATRIX> all available which i can install on my PC
<lotuspsychje> XATRIX: is something not working on current kernel?
<XATRIX> nothing, just experimenting with hibernate with pf-kernel
<XATRIX> and i would also like to check for extra kernels available
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<XATRIX> kk
<lotuspsychje> !mainline > XATRIX
<ubottu> XATRIX, please see my private message
<XATRIX> thanks!
<louigi> Hey everyone! I am attempting to open an mp3 file as text, however all text editors just say that the file is an improper text format. But I know that it is possible to open a binary file in a text editor.
<louigi> How do I do it?
<lotuspsychje> louigi: how about you tell us what you really want with the mp3?
<louigi> lotuspsychje: I need to open an mp3 file and see it in text form. At the moment this is the only goal. In fact, I have done it already with Mousepad (Xubuntu), but now it does not do it anymore, as if the editor saved somewhere that this is not a "proper" file and does not open it anymore.
<lotuspsychje> louigi: mp3 files arent meant to open with a text editor right
<louigi> yep
<louigi> Okay, I solved the problem by using vim
<hexhaxtron> I think I'm missing some repositories. Which repository has gnometab and kguitar?
<mcphail> !info kguitar | hexhaxtron
<ubottu> hexhaxtron: Package kguitar does not exist in wily
<DJones> hexhaxtron: I can't see either of those packages in any current release of Ubuntu
<mcphail> hexhaxtron: doesn't look like it is in the repos
<ioria> !info tuxguitar
<ubottu> tuxguitar (source: tuxguitar): Multitrack guitar tablature editor and player (gp3 to gp5). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-20build1 (wily), package size 2734 kB, installed size 4798 kB
<mcphail> hexhaxtron: musescore can be handy as well
<mcphail> hexhaxtron: https://musescore.org/en/handbook/tablature
<odroid> yo ho ho
<shafox> I would like to add my zookeeper script to run at boot time. it has only a sh file which takes parameter like start/stop etc. I have put that in /etc/rc.local like this: exec /home/ubuntu/zookeeper/bin/zkServer.sh start  . When does this script gets executed ?
<shafox> And also I would like to start some init.d scripts as well at the boot time. seems like there is an issue with the init.d script that i have. so i have written the same way in the same file /etc/rc.local exec sudo service servename start is this valid ?
<kaikai2199> ?
<shafox> I would like to start a service from shell script at boot time. kaikai2199
<akik> shafox: /etc/rc.local is ran once at the end of the boot
<akik> shafox: you can use update-rc.d to manage the sym links for init scripts
<MichaelJJ> hi all. does somebody know how to use autofs to mount a NFS share using a certain mask? I'm searching the internet for over 1 hour and didn't find any answer
<Bent0> I boot Ubuntu Mini Installer over PXE and when I get to the Ubuntu installer menu my network connection goes down. LED on the switch turns off and no connection is possible. Any ideas?
<akik> MichaelJJ: do you mean permissions? they are set on the nfs server. umask is set in the user settings
<anabain> I need some help with an usb micro sd I've just bought. It's 128gb but it only shows 23.7, and it cannot be mounted. dmesg: p1 size 251099136 extends beyond EOD, enabling native capacity, Write Protect is off, Mode Sense: 4b 00 00 08
<anabain> any ideas?
<akik> MichaelJJ: also "man mount" and look for mount options for nfs
<akik> MichaelJJ: actually there's a umask= option in there
<akik> MichaelJJ: sorry i read wrong (wrong file system type)
<MichaelJJ> akik: already tried with umask= but doesn't work like desired. it keeps mounting with 755 root:root and I need to write with another username from local pc
<akik> MichaelJJ: make sure uid's are the same on the server and the client
<cuc> Hello. How do I add a program to my menu? I can't seem to find it in the "Main Menu" application and it doesn't show by default in the menu.
<user54541210>  what program do you use to download .mp3 music?
<Bent0> So the ubuntu installer cant detect a link on eth0. But both of my NICs are named p2p1 p1p1 etc
<Bent0> How do I fix that
<ash_workz> how do I see a list of ubottu commands?
<zemzale> ping
<ash_workz> found it; `!ubottu` was what I needed to type
<tieinv> !ubuttu
<tieinv> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<wnted56> Hello! I got a problem with deleted partitions. Anybody here that knows anything about that?
<ash_workz> can people suggest factoids?
<ash_workz> !ask | wnted56
<ubottu> wnted56: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wnted56> Hey. My partition got deleted for an unknown reason. The machine just stopped working, after a hardware reboot no files were found. My host said "no partitions were found". When i ran testdisk it did find everything, but it said they are "damaged". Any idea how to recover?
<Bent0> My Ubuntu Mini installer is only looking for eth0. But both my NICs are known as p2p1 and p3p1 so it cant get a link. Any idea
<akik> Bent0: you could try disabling the "predictable network interface names"
<Bent0> Is that biosdevname=0 ?
<qazwsx> wnted56: have you tried mounting the hard drive as a media drive in another machine? or running from a bootable USB and seeing if you could really recover the files?
<akik> Bent0: net.ifnames=0 kernel boot option
<LordDragon> hey all. is there any viable way to change the scroll speed of the mouse wheel globally?
<Bent0> akik: ok gimme a min
<LordDragon> ive seen lots of xorg.conf tweaks suggested, none of which work. and ive seen ppl say that it simply isnt possible in linux at present
<Bent0> akik:  wait in the APPEND was set interface=eth0
<MichaelJJ> akik: that's hard, since the user doesn't exists on the backup server
<Bent0> akik: ah fixed. It lets you choose now
<akik> MichaelJJ: with nfs v4 there's something called uid mapping. i haven't tried it myself
<vDream3r> hi
<vDream3r> I've got a doubt, everytime I log in, to became root I have to type sudo -s... is there a way to log in as "sudo" ?
<Myrtti> why do you want to become root? just use sudo in front of the commands that require it
<vDream3r> sftp
<Myrtti> that's not really an answer
<vDream3r> what I mean is, I dont have a ftp server, so everytime I connect via sftp, to upload something for ex /var/www/html I wont be able, since I dont have root perms
<Bent0> On to the next issue. Installer cant find ssd :P
<Myrtti> vDream3r: user@host should work...
<vDream3r> it doesn't :) that's why I'm asking how
<vDream3r> I know its possible
<vDream3r> since I have a VPS where that is active
<vDream3r> and the other isn't
<Myrtti> ah yes.
<vDream3r> Myrtti, can you help me? ^^
<akik> MichaelJJ: when you mount the nfs share, what kind of uid/gid pairs do you see? if it's a nfs server running on a unix system, there's probably a local /etc/passwd
<wnted56> qazwsx: sorry for the late response. I don't have physical access to the machine
<RobRock> good day folks
<RobRock> is there another channel better suited to noobie questions?
<Myrtti> vDream3r: sorry... I'd recommend you'd add a user who'd have write access to the directory rather than trying to log in as root
<Myrtti> RobRock: this is it
<RobRock> ah, thanks
<qazwsx> wnted56: ok. what file system was it using? I believe TestDisk can also be used to recover the files.
<Myrtti> vDream3r: ie. add to the group, rather than changing the ownership
<vDream3r> Myrtti: The thing is, I already tried to create a group, add users into that group, give chown to that root.. it won't work.. (OpenERP or Odoo)..
<vDream3r> Did that :D
<qazwsx> wnted56: give this a read for NTFS http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Undelete_files_from_NTFS_with_TestDisk
<wnted56> qazwsx: We had a RAID 1 system. I am not sure which file system they are using. Is it possible to check it somehow?
<wnted56> I think it was ext4
<qazwsx> wantd56: if you're running RAID 1, shouldn't the files be mirrored in another drive?
<akik> wnted56: you can find the mounts in /etc/mtab
<qazwsx> wnted56: why not just copy the files you need from the other drive where it is mirrored?
<wnted56> The whole system was on the disk. The current mtab looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14857617/
<wnted56> How do i copy them? Don't they also dissapear when the first disk changes?
<wnted56> Partition type is MS Data, the one that is currently on the system. Running testdisk also showed some other types (Mac HFS)
<akik> wnted56: do you see /etc/fstab? that might tell the file system. is the box running in a initramfs now?
<wnted56> The only thing written on fstab is # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM . The machine is running in recovery mode.
<EriC^^> wnted56: did you dd the image?
<wnted56> What is dd? Make an image of the disk and send it to another machine?
<EriC^^> no i mean did you dd an img and have this install? it sounds like a preconfigured image type of thing
<EriC^^> sorry i wasn't reading earlier
<wnted56> I'm not that into ubuntu, sorry. Can you explain what dd an img means? Also, how the hell do i quote
<EriC^^> wnted56: you type the first few letters then press tab
<wnted56> EriC^^: Oh nice, thanks.
<EriC^^> wnted56: what's the problem you're having?
<wnted56> akik: EriC^^ qazwsx I did the following things: 1. created an image of the disk and copied it directly onto another remote VPS (Backup machine). So it didn't overwrite any data on the disk. The second thing i did was i ran testdisk, scanned it for lost partitions and it did find a lot of sectors. It said they cannot be recovered and are set to "Deleted". I have to recover them somehow.
<wnted56> EriC^^: All my data dissappeared from my disk. It has a RAID 1 system, and i think no data is on the mirrored one. We think that might have happened because we ran out of space while creating a tar, if that is even possible.
<EriC^^> what's the type of data?
<EriC^^> wnted56: and what's the filesystem it was on?
<wnted56> EriC^^: There were folders, txt files, sql files etc. We were running around 12 servers on it. We think it was on ext4
<archheretic> is there any problems with using same home partition for both an opensuse and ubuntu install?
<EriC^^> wnted56: that's hard
<zombiefox> archheretic: I wouldn't recommend it, if they use different versions of various applications, they might be confused by the configuration files
<qazwsx> wnted56: sorry, looks like it's going to be a pain to recover
<k1l> archheretic: could make issues when using other configs or versions
<qazwsx> wnted56: anyway, if you want to try your luck, this may be a starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Extract_filesystem_from_recovered_image
<archheretic> sound right
<archheretic> il avoid that then
<wnted56> qazwsx: As i said, i don't know what file system they had. I'm using Serverloft for my host. I have to get those files back, no matter the price and no matter the pain.
<EriC^^> wnted56: ext4 is a little difficult to recover, if you use photorec you could get back the files, it searches for file headers though and just gets back the file types you tell it to
<EriC^^> wnted56: did you try listing the files in testdisk by pressing "p" over the partition? maybe you could try that, or to at least see the dir structure it had, i haven't had much luck with ext4 though, with fat32 it works like a charm though
<wnted56> EriC^^: I did not try that. Let me do that know
<culo> anybody used chromecast? is it something similar to typical cable tv?
<EriC^^> wnted56: there's also extundelete
<k1l> culo: no. not at all
<qazwsx> culo: very different
<dougquaid> I downloaded the source of a program and I have successfully compiled it. Now I want to make a deb file for it. What command does that?
<culo> whats it like?
<k1l> culo: but that is not ubuntu specific, so better talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> !installcheck | dougquaid
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | dougquaid
<ubottu> dougquaid: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wnted56> EriC^^: I will first try to list the files and see what it says. I'll quote you here. Is that alright?
<dougquaid> Eric^^: thanks!
<EriC^^> dougquaid: no problem
<EriC^^> wnted56: sure
<wnted56> EriC^^: It says "Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged"
<EriC^^> wnted56: can you currently mount the filesystem they were on?
<wnted56> EriC^^: It looks like this: http://prntscr.com/9y37ur
<wnted56> EriC^^: how do i do that?
<EriC^^> wnted56: try to list the partitions and filesystem with sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> it's pretty odd it says mac hfs as the filesystem there O.o
<wnted56> EriC^^: This is what happens if i run that command: http://prntscr.com/9y38l8
<ash_workz> can you suggest factoids to ubottu?
<k1l> ash_workz: yes, in #ubuntu-irc
<Angs> is there any specific room to ask networking related questions about ubuntu?
<ash_workz> k1l: just post your suggestion in the channel?
<EriC^^> wnted56: does sudo blkid mention the filesystem?
<k1l> ash_workz: and with a reasoning
<wnted56> EriC^^: It doesn't return anything
<BluesKaj> Angs, ask here
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, in testdisk did you select GPT when it asked about the partition table type?
<wnted56> EriC^^: I selected the second one. http://prntscr.com/9y3afk
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try to let it run a quick search and a deep search
<wnted56> EriC^^: With the same table type?
<EriC^^> yeah
<wnted56> EriC^^: Would it be better if i give you access to the machine?
<EriC^^> just let it run for like 30secs and it should show stuff
<EriC^^> nah, it's ok
<wnted56> EriC^^: Alright, started quick search.
<RobRock> not trying to interrupt the troubleshooting convo currently underway, but is it fairly easy for an ubuntu neophyte to be able to point a plex server to a network drive?
<wnted56> EriC^^: This is the result after quick search: http://prntscr.com/9y3bo1
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try pressing p over the ms data
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y3c2g
<Angs> I need to tunnel IPv6 traffic over IPv4. Referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 IPv6 traffic might need to be connected to behind a IPv4 NAT. In that case, is it best to use Miredo, or SixXS and Hurricane Electric solution can also be used behind an IPv4 NAT?
<Angs> Is it easier to use Miredo?
<Sansay> Hey guys, one of my disks that was working for a while stopped allowing me to write, i was going to unmount it and remount it and see if that fixes the problem. Before i do that is there anything you guys can suggest i try? or check?
<wnted56> EriC^^: Are you still here?
<EriC^^> wnted56: it says ext4 on the bottom though, maybe something to do with the bs can help
<EriC^^> wnted56: yeah, i'm looking on google about that error and rebuilding the bs
<user54541210> How can I fix the fps lag when Maximizing a youtube video?
<wnted56> EriC^^: With bs? Alright, take your time
<headpool182> hey, looking for some help adding some arguments to my kernel config and bootloader config...
<EriC^^> wnted56: try to go back to the analyze screen by pressing q, then go to advanced
<headpool182> need to config that CONFIG_DRM_AMD_POWERPLAY is enabled in kernel, and amdgpu.powerplay=1 is enabled in bootloader
<wnted56> No partition avaiable somehow. I did have that option before altho.
<EriC^^> and see if you can choose some fixing type of option for the msdata one, it seems to say ext4 large sparse superblock 247gb at the bottom so i guess that's a good start
<wnted56> EriC^^: Let me run a deep search first. I think that will show me the partitions.
<EriC^^> ok
<I-Am-Groot> Hello guys, My PC keeps logging me out of my session. I used to have 4gb ram but lost 2gb and now am left with 2gb. I intend to buy a replacement ram. But just this afternoon, i noticed that i keep getting logged out of my session and i dont know why. I checked dmesg and i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14857802/
<Sansay> one of my disks that was working for a while stopped allowing me to write, i was going to unmount it and remount it and see if that fixes the problem. Before i do that is there anything you guys can suggest i try? or check?
<wnted56> EriC^^: Current result of deep search: http://prntscr.com/9y3gas
<headpool182> anyone able to help with that?
<llldino> I-Am-Groot, Can I see your /var/log/syslog?
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, the msdata ones are the ext4 one, i checked a little on my pc and the ext4 are showing up as msdata and ext at the bottom
<wnted56> EriC^^: I thikn it's always the same start and end and size with MS Data.
<RobRock_lunch> back in a few
<I-Am-Groot> llldino, Sure
<wnted56> EriC^^: Here are some errors: http://prntscr.com/9y3h06 And thanks for checking
<I-Am-Groot> llldino, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14857825/
<wnted56> EriC^^:  And those are some weird: http://prntscr.com/9y3hmg
<EriC^^> wnted56: maybe you can write the msdata partition, and then try to fsck it from linux
<I-Am-Groot> llldino, find anything?
<llldino> I-Am-Groot, Awful lot of ata5 errors
<wnted56> EriC^^: here are some more MS Data: http://prntscr.com/9y3ilp
<I-Am-Groot> Hmmmm...so what could be the problem?
<I-Am-Groot> Hard Drive failure?
<llldino> I-Am-Groot, What time was the last logout of your session? How old is the hard drive where / is mounted?
<I-Am-Groot> Pls dont let it be a hardrive failure :(
<I-Am-Groot> Last logout was like 15 minutes ago
<I-Am-Groot> I dont know how old the Hard drive is
<I-Am-Groot> But i got this laptop somewhere August 2014
<llldino> I-Am-Groot, Check line 1278, I think thats where gnome-session faials
<llldino> the ata5 errors might not be anything bad, i'm not sure
<I-Am-Groot> Okay...checking
<llldino> Looks like a seg fault to me
<wnted56> EriC^^: Alright, deep search finished: http://prntscr.com/9y3kr7
<PETsounds> I-Am-Groot: if i were you i'll create a new user and see if the problem persists
<wnted56> EriC^^: It still says no partitions found. I have that option on the other disk altho.
<I-Am-Groot> OOkay PETsounds
<I-Am-Groot> I will give that a try
<llldino> I-Am-Groot, I'd also do smartctl -H /dev/sdX where sdX is the drive of your / partition
<llldino> Rather, smartctl -i
<zapotah> great
<zapotah> the distro default freeradius package is borked
<zapotah> and apparently also horribly outdated
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try to highlight the msdata partition that starts on 17266686 and is 482850432
<EriC^^> so it's selected, and write it to disk
<EriC^^> wnted56: i mean use the right arrow to select it, then write
<wnted56> EriC^^: Wait wait. Should i go back to deep search and let it search again?
<EriC^^> wnted56: it should be close to 8mb so it's like the other partition on the /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> wnted56: no it's ok, it's in quick search too
<wnted56> EriC^^: Let me quick search it and you'll guide me trough, alright?
<EriC^^> ok
<wnted56> EriC^^: Alright, quick searched
<wnted56> It should be green right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<wnted56> Alright i selected it. What now?
<Sansay> i cant unmount a drive, says its busy i tried using fuser to see what was keeping it busy but i have no idea hwo to read the result coukld someone help me
<EriC^^> wnted56: press enter
<Sansay> /dev/xvdb1:          12821c
<wnted56> EriC^^: It was like this: http://prntscr.com/9y3p04 Pressed enter now it's: http://prntscr.com/9y3p70
<wnted56> And write right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<llldino> Sansay, lsof /where/drive/is/mounted
<wnted56> Alright
<wnted56> I did it, it says i have to reboot it now.
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, are you able to boot back?
<Sansay> illdino it seems to be pointing to a directory 3 times
<wnted56> EriC^^: Not sure. I did reboot it before i came into this channel.
<wnted56> EriC^^: Should i boot it back into recovery like it's now or no?
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, you can try sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> and then sudo parted -l
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y3qvn
<llldino> Sansay, Whats the entry in the first fields?
<Sansay> llldino: i havent been able to write to this drive, seems to be having issues, any looking at dmesg i see attempt to access beyond end of device
<Sansay> [28794940.546706] xvdb1: rw=0, want=27507754288, limit=629137467
<wnted56> Same thing with the second command
<EriC^^> wnted56: does it show anything under /dev/sda now?
<Sansay> llldino: COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<Sansay> bash    12821 root  cwd    DIR 202,17     4096    2 /backups
<wnted56> EriC^^: SDA or sda1?
<EriC^^> Sansay: are you in the dir in the shell?
<Sansay> yes
<Sansay> lol
<llldino> Sansay, That'll do it
<EriC^^> yeah
<Sansay> okay i left it
<EriC^^> wnted56: there's a sda1 now?
<wnted56> EriC^^: Not sure if it was there before, but it is now http://prntscr.com/9y3sa2
<Sansay> llldino: before i umount it any idea what i could do to check why i cant write? or should i unmount and remount to see if that solves it
<RobRock> i can open files on my network drive in ubuntu, but i can't copy to them and am thinking that may be why i can't select folders from that drive for my plex server
<llldino> Sansay, What are you trying to write?
<EriC^^> wnted56: try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /some/empty/dir
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y3syy
<Sansay> i tried to create a file and it wont let me anymore, it was working fine yesterday
<Sansay> i used vi test, tried to save it says i cant
<EriC^^> wnted56: i meant any dir you want that's empty
<llldino> Sansay, Are you the owner of the directory where you tried to write it?
<wnted56> Oh lol i just straight copied it.
<Sansay> "test" E212: Can't open file for writing
<EriC^^> :D
<Sansay> ya i am root
<wnted56> EriC^^: Can i create a new folder under root? So it's /root/empty/
<llldino> Let's see the output of mount -l, please post in a pastebin
<EriC^^> wnted56: yeah, if /mnt is empty you can use that if you want
<biobuntu> hi all, is there a solution for network-manager no connexion bug on 15.04 ?
<Sansay> you want everything or just whats related to the mounted drive?
<wnted56> EriC^^: It's empty yes, thanks
<llldino> Sansay, Just whats related is okay
<Sansay> llldino: /dev/xvdb1 on /backups type ext3 (rw,noatime,_netdev)
<wnted56> EriC^^: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /root/folder busy root@loft10374:~#
<llldino> Sansay, I assume the disk isn't full? What happens when you do touch /backups/test in a terminal?
<Sansay> touch: cannot touch 'test': Read-only file system
<EriC^^> wnted56: hmm try "mount"
<EriC^^> does it list /dev/sda1 mounted?
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y3vue
<llldino> Sansay, Try remounting it, I suppose, what type of disk do you have mounted?
<Sansay> ext3 or its a cloud server , block storage
<EriC^^> wnted56: try restarting maybe, it should work alright i think
<wnted56> EriC^^: Should i restart it in recovery like i was now or should normal?
<EriC^^> when it restarts try sudo parted -l again, maybe it will show the filesystem type now
<Sansay> llldino: how do i mount the disk if the system is "Linux" would that be consider ext ?
<EriC^^> wnted56: yes recovery is fine
<llldino> Sansay, Cloud servers are a little out of my league..
<wnted56> EriC^^: It will take around 30 mins to reboot, as far as i know. And when it boots, nothing that i installed now won't be saved
<Sansay> wouldnt it be similar to a phyiscal server?
<llldino> Sansay, Sure it would, but i've never used netdev or netfs so i'm really not sure
<wnted56> EriC^^: ?
<wnted56> EriC^^: Are you sure we should reboot it in recovery?
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok
<EriC^^> try sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<wnted56> EriC^^: I rebooted it 3 min ago haha
<EriC^^> lol
<wnted56> EriC^^: I though you went afk beacuse it can take 30 mins.. sorry.
<EriC^^> why's it take 30mins though? O.o
<wnted56> EriC^^: not sure... probablly because of recovery mode... it's usually up in 5 min or something
<EriC^^> why's it booting in recovery mode btw?
<EriC^^> it looked like the root fs is on /dev/root
<wnted56> EriC^^: A person i know told me to boot the machine i recovery so i don't loose any files
<EriC^^> that doesn't make sense afaik
<kernelpanic> Hello! I cannot find any ubuntu 16.04 server alpha2 x86_64 images. Do they exist?
<lotuspsychje> kernelpanic: #ubuntu+1
<wnted56> Should i boot it into normal mode now or not?
<EriC^^> maybe he thought it writes to the disk or something
<EriC^^> wnted56: does it write to that other disk if you boot it into normal mode?
<Sansay> unmounting and remounting seems to have worked
<Gallomimia> hmmmm. still need drivers for sensors on the motherboard. any tips?
<llldino> Sansay, Great!
<Gallomimia> i installed lm-sensors...
<wnted56> EriC^^: If i boot it into normal mode it writes into the primary disk as far as i know. And if it's in recovery, it uses some sort of livecd
<llldino> Gallomimia, Did you run sudo sensors-detect?
<wnted56> That's how i got told.
<Gallomimia> oh. that's right
<wnted56> EriC^^: Machine is up
<EriC^^> wnted56: how do the /dev/sda and /dev/sdb get written to? manually copying stuff there or manually starting a script or something?
<EriC^^> wnted56: cool, recovery mode or normal?
<llldino> Gallomimia, There's a better sensors-detect script I found with a google search, the one in the repos didn't detect my mobo's sensors but the one I found online did. Just a heads up
<kernelpanic> THere's only http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/xenial/alpha-2/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-uefi1.img, but I'm not sure if I can just boot from it on a bare metal machine, or if thats for some hypervisor
<wnted56> EriC^^: Recovery mode
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try sudo parted -l
<xangua> !xenial | kernelpanic
<ubottu> kernelpanic: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<kernelpanic> lotuspsychje, ah, ok, thanks!
<Gallomimia> llldino: i'm doing the plain jane one first. i had some luck with it before
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4114
<llldino> Gallomimia, Yeah that's probably all ya need
<wnted56> EriC^^: I think nothing that we do in recovery saves on the disk.
<mech> hi
<EriC^^> wnted56: the new partition is there though in /dev/sda, and on the same starting mb which is great
<headpool182> hey just wondering if anyone is able to assist me with editing my kernel. I'd rather not royally mess it up. I need to uncomment CONFIG_DRM_AMD_POWERPLAY
<EriC^^> wnted56: so it wrote the partition there, it doesn't list anything under filesystem though
<EriC^^> wnted56: try fsck /dev/sda1
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4207
<EriC^^> wnted56: do you think it's really an ext filesystem?
<headpool182> anyone? I've never had to do anything like this before and i'm getting really frustrated as my GPU requires it
<wnted56> EriC^^: I am not sure, no idea. I can try calling the support now.
<EriC^^> ok
<llldino> headpool182, Just uncomment what it's telling you to
<mech> hi any idea to learn grub on virtual
<llldino> headpool182, Just be careful and double check what you're doing
<headpool182> that's all good and well, but i've never edited my kernel config file
<headpool182> so i don't know to do that
<wnted56> EriC^^: I also asked them to recover my files, but they suck with support... I hope they can help me with this at least.
<headpool182> do i edit the file in /boot?
<headpool182> can i use nano?
<llldino> headpool182, It's no different then editing any other config file
<Gallomimia> i recommend trusting only one person with your files: you.
<llldino> Sure ya can
<headpool182> once that's done, do i make config?
<\sv> hey i need to make a usb drive to boot from, i have tried to make it with the ubuntu usb creater its not worked as it fails to install the bootloader. i have a usb 8gb disk so lots of roomfor it.
<headpool182> and when someone says i need to add  "amdgpu.powerplay=1" to my bootloader, are they talking about my grub?
<\sv>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-77-generic i686 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 825MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.5GB, 82.8% free ** Disk: Total: 587.3GB, 82.1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor
<\sv> Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 2h 6m 58s **
<llldino> !pastebin | \sv
<ubottu> \sv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<\sv> llldino, its not too much and also its relivent to my question
<llldino> \sv,  I think the limit is 3 lines
<biobuntu>  is there a solution for network-manager no connexion bug on 15.04 ?
<\sv> depends how big your screen is. llldino mine says that is 3 lines
<Gallomimia> llldino: sweet! 3 more temps, 4 fanspeeds added
<llldino> headpool182, I believe they mean to your boot options, if you're following a guide then just do what it's saying. If you don't feel comfortable comiling your kernal then don't do it
<headpool182> llldino: uncommented the line, do i just make config now?
<OerHeks> \sv, ubuntu usb creator sure does not work on Debian/jessie.
<headpool182> it's not a guide
<OerHeks> don't mix debian and ubuntu packages.
<llldino> Gallomimia, Sweet!
<headpool182> if it was a guide i'd have no problem
<\sv> OerHeks, its ubuntu 14.03 lts
<Gallomimia> the one thing i can't seem to get on sensors is GPU fanspeed. it gets temp just fine...
<headpool182> well, it's a guide in the loosest sense of the word
<OerHeks> \sv, you just posted the sysinfo from hexchat.. how confusing
<llldino> Gallomimia, What's your graphics card? I had to recompile lm-sensors to get it to detect mine
<\sv> hexchat is native to ubuntu now
<nons> hi, i have a custom service in ubuntu. but it does not starts automatically if upgraded
<Gallomimia> llldino: it's a zotac gtx-780-ti
<llldino> headpool182, I've never had the need to recompile my kernal, I'd reccomend following a guide somewhere
<\sv> OerHeks, i dont now to use that? it says that. i wanna install ubuntu ive got an 8gb usb drive. ho
<Gallomimia> llldino: and for reference i have nvidia-352 installed to run it
<alcapwwn> Is it possible to update from 12.10 to a more later version without loosing my files?
<MonkeyDust> alcapwwn  backup first
<llldino> Gallomimia, Yeah, I have a 780 myself. You have to remove lm-sensors, install a library, turn the xnvcontrol flag on and reinstall lm-sensors
<llldino> Im trying to find the guide I used myself
<Gallomimia> gawsh.
<wnted56> EriC^^: It's ext4.
<Gallomimia> "a library" and where's this flag go?
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1
<OerHeks> \sv, if you do not use ubuntu now, you can use dd to make a bootable usb > http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal and tons more howtos
<coffeeguy> hai i was hoping someone could clue me in on installing ubuntu on a samsung lappy
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y480i
<llldino> Gallomimia, I'm trying to find the guide, give me a sec
<alcapwwn> MonkeyDust: how could i backup so my computer is the exact same after the "reinstall"
<Gallomimia> \sv are you on a linux or mac machine right now?
<coffeeguy> it's an i3 intel best buy samsung lappy with a weird bios
<MonkeyDust> alcapwwn  backup your /home folder, it contains your personal settings too
<Gallomimia> llldino: perhaps its no rush. there's other fans to install, and other things to config
<Gallomimia> what i did so far is a great step
<\sv> Gallomimia, im on ubuntu.
<alcapwwn> MonkeyDust thx. what should i use just bzip and compress the folder?
<Gallomimia> dd is easy to use, and dangerous as heck. make sure you're doing it right
<MonkeyDust> alcapwwn  and when you reinstall, create a separate /home partiton
<OerHeks> \sv,  you are not on ubuntu :-D
<\sv> OerHeks, i am
<alcapwwn> that option for have files in one place?
<\sv> dont argue
<MonkeyDust> alcapwwn  you can backup any way you want, i use rsync
<EriC^^> wnted56: try sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep -i superblock
<Gallomimia> it's a simple process really. you type this: sudo dd if=path/to/imagefile of=/dev/sdX where sdX is the flash drive. make SURE you get the right sdX or it will nuke your files.
<sigint88> hello all
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y499a
<alcapwwn> okay thanks bro :)
<kama2> hello
<llldino> Gallomimia, Ah here we go: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8903
<sigint88> I need a small assist if possible
<Gallomimia> llldino: oh i suppose i should get the SSD installed before proceeding so it catches that one too?
<llldino> Gallomimia, Just make sure that you get the package 'libxnvctrl-dev' before you do ./configure
<sigint88> I peformed a dist-upgrade -d mistakenly, and wanted to know how to roll back to the not dev release ubuntu
<xangua> sigint88: backup and reinstall
<llldino> Gallomimia, Sure, might as well. I also had to add my ssd into hddtemps manually
<sigint88> sigh xangua,  i was hoping there was another way
<EriC^^> wnted56: try gdisk -l /dev/sda
<Gallomimia> llldino: what kinda ssd?
<wnted56> EriC^^: Let me install gdisk first
<Gallomimia> let me guess. evo840
<llldino> Gallomimia, A Samsung 850 Pro
<Gallomimia> ah lucky you
<headpool182> okay, so i uncommented the line and figured out what to do with the second part. Is there anything in particular i have to do to commit the config to kernel? or should it just read on next reboot?
<qazwsx> wnted56 and EriC^^: popping back in here. you guys make any headway with the data recovery?
<Gallomimia> what am i going to do with the firmware of the 840 :/
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4bcl
<llldino> Gallomimia, What do you mean?
<wnted56> qazwsx: Eric should tell you, i have no idea what we are doing at the moment
<Gallomimia> there's a bug in the 840's firmware that lets it tell the kernel it supports trim when it doesn't
<EriC^^> qazwsx: we got the partition back on /dev/sda , it matches the one on /dev/sdb , but the filesystem doesn't show anything and fsck says bad magic superblock, so does dumpe2fs
<Gallomimia> resulting in severe dataloss on rare ocassions
<llldino> Gallomimia, The 840 doesn't support trim? Really?
<Gallomimia> uh. a certain mode of trim
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: there's a firmware upgrade for the 840 evo
<Gallomimia> fancy stuff. i think the 850 does
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> i have 2 of them :/
<Gallomimia> fresh in box
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: does said firmware run on linux boxes?
<Gallomimia> uh... whatever applicator it comes in i mean
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: you need to burn the firmware on cd then run at boot
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: or usb
<EriC^^> wnted56: try sudo e2fsck -f -b 32768 /dev/sda1 , i have that listed as a backup superblock
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: check the method on plop boot manager's website
<Gallomimia> seems i have to apply a patch to my cpu microcode thru mobo firmware update too
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4cr7
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: this all belongs more in ##hardware mate
<Gallomimia> innnntresting.
<qazwsx> wnted56 and EriC^^: try looking for other backup superblock (sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1)
<wnted56> qazwsx: should i run the command?
<EriC^^> wnted56: yeah, do run it
<qazwsx> wnted56: yup then tell us what numbers you see
<wnted56> EriC^^: thank god something better (hopefully) http://prntscr.com/9y4et9
<Guest76671> ss
<EriC^^> wnted56: qazwsx thought the 2nd answer here about creating a new superblock was worth mentioning
<EriC^^> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33284/recovering-ext4-superblocks
<EriC^^> ( for later maybe )
<wnted56> EriC^^: If i understand correctly, that person could get the files back, but went waaaay down on the system level and operated with 0 and 1s?
<sycsys> what are you talking about?
<qazwsx> Eric^^: good find.
<sigint88> anyone else have any other recommendations on rolling back from Xenial?
<sycsys> nope
<qazwsx> wnted56: that seems to be the case. You could try the other blocks we found and pray. If that doesn't work, PhotoRec maybe?
<OerHeks> sigint88, no, only reinstall.
<EriC^^> wnted56: i think he used something like testdisk called sleuthkit
<llldino> sigint88, You can't, it's like paintinga room a different color and trying to "roll-back" to the previous one
<EriC^^> wnted56: the answer below it is kind of interesting about mke2fs -S too
<OerHeks> sigint88, if you google for a guide, you willfind 0
<sycsys> i m using win 95
<MonkeyDust> sigint88  there is no such thing al rolling back, you have to backup and reinstall
<MonkeyDust> as*
<wnted56> qazwsx and EriC^^ : I'm praying on my knees lol. The only major problem is that i am not experienced enough to work on ubuntus....
<jarnos> Just noticed all saved passwords  are gone in Chromium.
<sycsys> bye guys
<wnted56> I know the normal stuff, editing files, command etc, but what we are doing now is just on a different level. So if anybody could guide me trough, it would be nice. I'll pay you guys
<iGeni> what does this mean in netstat
<iGeni> udp        0      0 directopdate.nl:40911   downloadgamemods.c:1514 ESTABLISHED
<iGeni> this server is firewalled and this connection shoudnt be possible
<OerHeks> jarnos, there is an option within 'clear history', to keep your passwords and such
<sigint88> ok the ecosystem has spoken
<EriC^^> qazwsx: i've never really done this before, should he try using the superblocks mke2fs -n mentioned with e2fsck -b ?
<sigint88> ill backup and reinstall. wish there was another way.
<qazwsx> EriC^^ and wnted56: yes, try all the numbers in the last screenshot one by one with e2fsck -b
<wnted56> qazwsx: Where should i put the numbers?
<MonkeyDust> sigint88  create a separate /home partition, that's easier for later reinstalls
<qazwsx> wnted56: sudo e2fsck -f -b 32768 /dev/sda1
<jarnos> OerHeks, I do not find it
<qazwsx> wnted56: replace 32768 in the above with some other number
<wnted56> qazwsx: Alright i'll try it with every number. What should i look for? What response?
<alb-ot> woow i just configured my external wireless keyboard without any guide or external tool in ubuntu, it worked quickly! i'm so happy
<jarnos> OerHeks, oh, I have it unchecked, so it should not remove passwords.
<qazwsx> wnted56: no error message would be nice. :-)
<OerHeks> jarnos, indeed, glad you found it > http://www.howtoanswer.com/articles/browsers/35/google_chrome_clear_browsing_data_2.png
<bluesfreak72> Hi there!  I'm new to Ubuntu.  I'm running 15.10 amd64 desktop.  I tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras in the Software Center.  It threw an error.  I would like to remove it from the install queue, but I can't figure out how to do it.
<jarnos> OerHeks, it was already unchecked, so I do not understand why the pws are gone.They are easy to accidentally save to google's server BTW.
<wnted56> qazwsx: All of them respond with an error
<wnted56> EriC^^ and qazwsx : All of them return an error... :S
<qazwsx> wnted56: that's unfortunate. You have a copy of the image you created right? You could try your luck with PhotoRec. It comes with the TestDisk package so it's already installed in the system you are using. Follow the instructions here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<wnted56> qazwsx: Yes we have 2 copies.
<ChrisWi> I am having this for ubuntu in my pxe config 'APPEND boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=10.10.1.10:/srv/install/Ubuntu/9.10/i386 initrd=Ubuntu/9.10/i386/initrd.lz' now I am asking if it  is possible to address 'http' instead of 'nfs' cause I do not want to setup NFS while I am having all already via http/ftp ...
<EriC^^> qazwsx: wnted56 since you have an image of it, do you think it would be worth trying the mke2fs -S thing of building the superblocks from scratch?
<MonkeyDust> !nfs | ChrisWi
<ubottu> ChrisWi: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wnted56> EriC^^: I don't know how to respond to this. I'll do what you guys recommend
<qazwsx> Eric^^: yeah, it couldn't hurt
<ChrisWi> ubottu: I know how to setup NFS ... I wnat to know if can use 'HTTP' instead of 'NFS'
<ubottu> ChrisWi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> wnted56: have you imaged /dev/sda and /dev/sdb ?
<wnted56> EriC^^: We only have from sda, sdb was corrupted totally (my buddy said that)
<g33k> can anyone tell me how i can hide myip over here?
<MonkeyDust> g33k  register and ask a cloak in #freenode
<qazwsx> wnted56: btw, do you know what was used to image the disk? dd?
<wnted56> qazwsx: Yes, dd.
<g33k> MonkeyDust: can you please guide me for the process to register in freenode
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try mke2fs -S /dev/sda1
<freecoder> hi. if i recompile the current ubuntu kernel without any modifications but only need to change its name to distinguish it from previous kernel, how do i do it? i am following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel to recompile the current kernel (3.16.0-60 on ubuntu 14.04.2)
<wnted56> EriC^^ and qazwsx : Just to make sure of everything, we are still doing this in recovery mode, am i right?
<EriC^^> wnted56: yeah
<iGeni> anyone able to shine some light on this?
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4rtb
<MonkeyDust> g33k   /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<g33k> MonkeyDust: ????How to register in freenode??
<g33k> MonkeyDust: yeah but where should i specify my username in that command
<MonkeyDust> g33k  it's the usename you're using at that moment
<g33k> ohhh great :) MonkeyDust
<g33k> so can i type that command over here right now?
<freecoder> g33k yes
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4rtb
<g33k> but its after typing my password how to type email id? spacebar is not working MonkeyDust
<in_deep_thought> can anyone tell me if this is something I should be able to install on ubuntu? http://potracegui.sourceforge.net/
<qazwsx> wnted56: ok, now try e2fsck
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try e2fsck /dev/sda1
<in_deep_thought> Im running into some issues running make - there is no makefile in the package. so I wonder if maybe its just not meant for ubuntu?
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4u8x
<archheretic> My computer always seems to run into a hiccup (very slow)  on connecting to security.ubuntu.com is it possible to run apt-get update in some kind of verbose mode?
<g33k> how to type email id after specifying the password freecoder ?
<EriC^^> wnted56: press y
<lrun> Anyone know a LAN chat program (so I can talk to other computers on LAN, even when offline)?
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4uz7
<EriC^^> wnted56: y
<g33k> freecoder: Help Me!
<wnted56> http://prntscr.com/9y4vcn
<wnted56> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> wnted56: y
<Mathisen> lrun, BeeBEEP
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4vlr
<lrun> Thanks, Mathisen :) I'll check it out!
<MonkeyDust> g33k  how is you spacebar not working? dirty keyboard?
<EriC^^> wnted56: y
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4w40
<EriC^^> wnted56: y y y y y :P
<k1l> in_deep_thought: that software is heavily outdated. it refers to kde3. i doubt it will build at all on a modern system
<EriC^^> i hope this works, i was feeling it's about to explode but the last one seems nice
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4wg6
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, moment of truth
<EriC^^> try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wnted56> EriC^^: Done
<Afdal> Hi I'm having a problem with my networkmanager
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, try ls -l /mnt
<wnted56> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/9y4xkr
<Afdal> the other day I did a number of package upgrades, but now when I reboot I get a networkmanager crash and no internet
<Afdal> I'm not sure what to do about this
<EriC^^> wnted56: it didn't work i thin
<EriC^^> wnted56: is there anything in lost+found ?
<g33k> MonkeyDust: no bro. what i am trying to say is after typing my password when i try to type my email it also includes it into password
<g33k> MonkeyDust: Thats my issue so help me please
<wnted56> EriC^^: It's empty
<MonkeyDust> g33k  yes, you have to type a password, to identifry with
<EriC^^> wnted56: ok, i guess try sleuthkit on the image you made of /dev/sda
<g33k> can you explain that command once more? Please
<qazwsx> EriC^^ and wnted56: good effort. looks like we've reached the same conclusion as the stackexchange answer EriC^^ found.
<g33k> MonkeyDust:
<MonkeyDust> g33k   /msg nickserv register password_of_your_choice your@email.address
<wnted56> EriC^^: I'll try that. What about the photo thingy?
<wnted56> qazwsx: What's the conclusion?
<g33k> MonkeyDust: /msg nickserv register thenmypassword But how to type email? cz it shows *****
<EriC^^> qazwsx: wnted56 i have no idea about raid setups, are you supposed to do something before mounting /dev/sda1 etc? it just occurred to me
<qazwsx> EriC^^ and wnted56: you'd need lower-level recovery techniques
<EriC^^> qazwsx: it is a raid1 i think, right wnted56 ?
<wnted56> EriC^^: Yes, it is definitely raid1.
<wnted56> qazwsx: You have any idea about them?
<EriC^^> maybe you're supposed to assemble the raid or something, then mount?
<EriC^^> with mdadm i think?
<MonkeyDust> g33k  type /j #freenode, ask assistance there, there's nothing more i can add
<wnted56> EriC^^: When does the mirror disk actually change the files? Isn't it the same second as the primary one does?
<EriC^^> wnted56: qazwsx madadm -A /dev/sdb1 ( got it from here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/64889/how-to-mount-recover-data-on-a-disk-that-was-part-of-a-mdadm-raid-1-on-another-m )
<wnted56> EriC^^: What should i do now? Run the command?
<EriC^^> yeah, i think you need to install mdadm though
<EriC^^> i think there's a typo in the command, it's supposed to be mdadm -A
<wnted56> EriC^^: I'll try it now
<wnted56> EriC^^:  http://prntscr.com/9y51un
<wnted56> EriC^^ and qazwsx do you have any other type of contact? Skype or something?
<sve> is it possible to swith 32 bit to amd via an usb installer?
<EriC^^> wnted56: somebody mentioned that foremost worked for him https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Foremost
<MonkeyDust> sve  you mean 32bit to 64bit? no, that's not possible, you have to reinstall
<sve> monkey tanks i thoight so, so im installing sidebyside, i can hopefully transfer files to the new amd version and then delete/resize the other partition
<qazwsx> wnted56 and EriC^^: Sorry have to step out again soon. anyway, what I suggest is for you to start fresh with an the image, trying to recover using the lower-level recovery techniques.
<archheretic> I cant get my audio output through USB to work
<archheretic> I find the device in the "audio volume settings - plasma"
<wnted56> EriC^^: My buddy which is also working on the case but on another machine (on an image) used that foremost. We got the files in jar files without any data, names
<archheretic> but there are no sound output from it
<wnted56> EriC^^: We got 4GB out of everything, should be 100GB.
<qazwsx> go over the link I sent earlier for DataRecovery in ubuntu (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery). I suggest trying photorec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<manhaton> hi
<wnted56> qazwsx: I'll try with Photorec. If that doesn't work, lower level techniques.
<mekhami> i don't understand why ubuntu has two different clipboard methods
<wnted56> qazwsx: Does Photorec save everything as it was in folders or does it just put it in a zip?
<mekhami> right click, copy = middle click paste, ctrl+c copy = ctrl+v paste
<mekhami> idgi
<manhaton> I am trying to find out how a developer package makes it into the supported packages .. in particular I am trying to find out how I can get libssl-dev101r (latest) when the only offering from ubuntu is libssl-dev101f which is now over a year old ?
<manhaton> can anybody even point me in the right direction .. so far google has yealded bubkiss ..
<qazwsx> wnted56: it will ask you for a folder where you want to save the files
<qazwsx> wnted56: and put all the files it can recover to that folder
<wnted56> qazwsx: So if 500 files were in different folders it will throw all 500 files in 1 folder?
<MonkeyDust> manhaton  how do you know that version exists, if you can't find it anywhere?
<ioria> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2d-0ubuntu1.3 (wily), package size 1106 kB, installed size 5475 kB
<ioria> manhaton, 1.0.2d   .... 101f is vivid
<manhaton> ahha !
<manhaton> so i have basically been barking up the wrong tree ?
<homa> hi my friends
<ioria> manhaton, and vivid is dying ...
<qazwsx> wnted56: yes. photorec usually doesn't recover the folder structure
<manhaton> MonkeyDust: I am subscribed to the openssl mailing list ..
<qazwsx> wnted56: its use case is really for recovering the data (files) themselves.
<wnted56> qazwsx: What if some files are named the same. What does it do?
<hello9> heyo
<hello9> If Im tunneling into a remote server through a VPN, what is required to "spoof" my location?
<ioria> photorec retrieves the files with number-names ....
<wnted56> EriC^^: Do you have skype or any other sort of comunication?
<Afdal> is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<Afdal> what the heck does this mean
<qazwsx> wnted56: PhotoRec will rename all of the files it recovers.
<qazwsx> wnted56: anyway, really need to go, sorry couldn't offer further assistance.
<wnted56> qazwsx: What if i badly need the names haha :D?
<wnted56> qazwsx: I should probablly aim for the lower level then i guess
<wnted56> qazwsx: thanks for your time.
<miedziak> Hello, is there a specific channel to ask about Xubuntu or all questions go here?
<Afdal> There's #xubuntu miedziak but you're probably better just asking in here about most things
<miedziak> Well i broke my systray by removing vlc icon from it.
<miedziak> Now no application can add to it. Can i reset it somehow?
<Afdal> your systray?
<miedziak> Did a lot of STFW and all solutions didnt work.
<qazwsx> wnted56: yes, and best of luck! one last thing - if you're more comfortable with windows or a gui than the cli, you could try using Autopsy + SleuthKit: http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/
<miedziak> Afdal, yes. I removed vlc icon from it. I though i was blacklisting it somehow, but it refuses to show any notofications now.
<wnted56> qazwsx: Thank you very much! I don't use the server much, if i do it's just some file transfers and checking the console.
<wnted56> It's a good recommendation altho.
<Afdal> You mean your Quichlauncher panel applet?
<Afdal> Quicklauncher
<EriC^^> wnted56: i'm on irc a lot of the time, if i don't get reply quickly i'm probably off the pc and might see it later i guess
<EriC^^> so feel free to highlight me if you need anything
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  i need money
<Afdal> try right clicking on your panel for starters and removing/adding it again
<miedziak> Afdal, i didnt recognize those where different applets. All fixed now. TY!
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: lol, me too :P
<Afdal> aha :D
<wnted56> EriC^^: I'm currently making a backup of the image. When that finishes, can i contact you and we try to use some lower level techniques?
<EriC^^> wnted56: sure
<miedziak> Afdal, cheers dude. Cya.
<Afdal> :3
<wnted56> EriC^^: Thank you very much. How long are you going to be here?
<EriC^^> wnted56: couple hours i guess
<Afdal> Can anyone help me with this networkmanager problem
<Afdal> I did a whole bunch of package upgrades yesterday and now after rebooting my networkmanager crashes at startup
<wnted56> EriC^^: Alright, i'll highlight you. If you go offline before that, can i get your contact? I still owe you something
<ioria> Afdal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<Guest58538> anyone else using gnome flashback?
<Afdal> :o
<Afdal> that's pretty close to my problem thanks
<OerHeks> ioria, known bug, ONLY if you have proposed enabled
<MonkeyDust> Guest58538  simply ask your question, in one line, so you can easily repeat
<OerHeks> not backports, they are fine
<ioria> OerHeks, ok
<Afdal> I didn't use the proposed repository though
<Afdal> and my error report is slightly different
<ioria> Afdal, if you run nm-applet from command line ?
<Afdal> one sec
<Afdal> get a bunch of errors
<freecoder> hi. i download the kernel sources for 3.16.0-60 using apt-get source but when i followed instructions at http://askubuntu.com/questions/163298/whats-a-simple-way-to-recompile-the-kernel, it shows the new kernel version as 3.16.7-ckt22. can anyone explain what this is?
<Afdal> hold on while I type out the errors manually for you -_-
<Afdal> Warning: could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: The name org.freedesktop.ModemManager was not provided by any .service files.
<err> hi guys, Does anybody know Softether ? I would like to setup a site-to-site connection with local bridge but I am lost with the IP numbers and routing
<endev15> /query freecoder
<Afdal> Error connecting to ModemManager: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.ModemManager1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid
<EriC^^> wnted56: no problem, not at all, yw :D
<endev15> freecoder, Is there a reason why you can't just use version 3.16.7-ckt22?
<Afdal> nm-applet-WARNING: Failed to register as an agent: (2) the name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files
<Afdal> that's it
<Afdal> I guess the program is running though?  My terminal hasn't returned to the input line
<freecoder> endev15 its fine by me. i just want to know why it happened. i mean i built with sources for 3.16.0-60. this just seems weird
<ioria> Afdal, if you stop and start network-manager ?
<Afdal> how can I do that
<endev15> Afdal, sudo service networking restart
<Afdal> Stop: Job failed while stopping
<Afdal> Start: Job is already running: networking
<Afdal> @_@?
<slenderman> ieeeeeee
<DrKot> nja
<endev15> freecoder, Sometimes the tutorials get out of date and such.
<DrKot> nja
<DrKot> kotscheißer
<ioria> Afdal, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<DrKot> nja
<Afdal> auto lo
<Afdal> iface lo inet loopback
<OerHeks> !ot | DrKot
<ubottu> DrKot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Afdal> Wuzzat mean
<slenderman> NOOOOOBS
<daftykins> slenderman: leave.
<slenderman> DAFTYKINS: push alt f4
<ioria> Afdal,  so basically empty ?
<daftykins> !ops | slenderman
<ubottu> slenderman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rww> hi
<Afdal> I dunno, what does that all mean @_@
<rww> lol
<Afdal> are you asking what's in that directory?
<ioria> Afdal,  you haven't edited  it, right  ?
<Afdal> nope
<Afdal> haven't done any edits to anything
<Afdal> all I did was upgrade a bunch of packages the other day
<Afdal> after adding the xfce-4.12 repository so I could upgrade my xfce
<Afdal> seems more than just my xfce got upgraded though
<freecoder> endev15 i know but this doesnt seem to have anything to do with the tutorial. i mean i did not perform any update process as such
<sruli> i want to delete a partition from a bash script, how can i do that?
<ioria> Afdal,  you are on Unity or xfce4 ?
<Afdal> xfce4
<Afdal> Xubuntu is my base distro
<Afdal> but I have other desktop environments and this same error occurs on all of them
<ioria> Afdal,  why did you add repository for ?
<Afdal> to upgrade my Xfce from 4.10 to 4.12
<ioria> Afdal,  dpkg -l network-manager
<Afdal> what would you like to know from this output
<Supermathie> sruli, pass in a script to parted
<ioria> Afdal,  version
<Afdal> name: network-manage, version: 0.9.8.8-0ubu
<ioria> Afdal,  trusty ?
<jackal__> hey
<Afdal> yeah
<sruli> Supermathie: how, i stugle to use parted interactivly, in a script i wouldnt have a clue what to put
<jackal__> wazzup
<ioria> Afdal,  ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<Supermathie> to remove partition 2 on /dev/sda: echo rm 2 | parted -s /dev/sda
<Supermathie> for in stance
<Afdal> nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<Afdal> keep in mind I can't access the internet on this problem machine
<sruli> Supermathie: thats all?
<Afdal> I'm looking at a screen and relaying it to this computer where stuff isn't broken
<Supermathie> yep. Not much to it.
<sruli> Supermathie: thanks
<Supermathie> Do be careful :)
<sruli> Supermathie: if that script will only delete sda2 were good ;-)
<ioria> Afdal,  try to install --reinstall  network-manager
<DrUbuntu> Dr. Ubuntu steht für Fragen zur Verfügung
<Afdal> install: unrecognized option '--reinstall'
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mizushima> ss
<ioria> Afdal,  check the interfaces names  and try to start manuall y sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Afdal> interface names?
<mizushima> try service network-manager restart
<Afdal> unknown job: network-manager
<Afdal> @_@
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Afdal> what did that do
<Afdal> no output
<supersmilers> is 16.04 Alpha 2 more stable than 15.10?
<ioria> Afdal,  ping 8.8.8.8
<Mathisen> hello so it seem i cant get samba to work with windows 10 can anyone see anythin that i missed here ... output from smb.conf >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859479/  output for samba service >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859474/
<Afdal> network is unreachable
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo dhclient
<Afdal> what is that doing
<ioria> Afdal,  up dhcp and   ping 8.8.8.8
<Afdal> in a new terminal?
<Afdal> dhclient seems to still be running
<ioria> Afdal, no, sudo dhclient     and try again ping
<Afdal> You lost me :(
<Afdal> run the command "up dhcp"?
<Afdal> command not found
<R13ose> How do I finish installing updates without restarting?
<ioria> Afdal,   no,  sudo ifconfig eth0 up    and  sudo dhclient
<Afdal> And then what I:>?
<ioria> Afdal,   then try ping
<Afdal> network still unreachable
<Afdal> sudo dhclient just keeps running too
<supersmilers> I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 with  all testing gnome repos enabled. is it worth it to distro upgrade to 16.04 LTS?
<ioria> Afdal,   well, you maybe can configure by hand /etc/network/interfaces with a static ip so at least you'll have connection
<sruli> Afdal: if dhcclient keeps running its not getting an IP, are you sure cable is properly connected?
<Afdal> I'm on a wi-fi connection; no cable
<sruli> Afdal: other devices get an ip ?
<Afdal> I might be able to run a cable to this though
<Afdal> Hmm?
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Afdal> well the ping attempt goes a little further now
<Afdal> still Destination Host Unreachable ever attempt though
<khairoel> halo
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo dhclient
<anonymous287> which channel to talk about routers?
<mizushima> service network-manager restart
<Pici> anonymous287: ##networking would be a good start
<Afdal> just runs indefinitely again
<anonymous287> thank you Pici
<Afdal> unknown job: network-manager
<ioria> Afdal,  see in ifconfig /iwconfig if you got an ip
<Afdal> how {:I
<Afdal> oh run that command?
<sruli> Afdal: enter "ifconfig" in terminal
<anonymous287> are you sure that you have network manager?
<ioria> Afdal,  you should see something like   inet addr:192.168.1.101
<OerHeks> try with sudo > sudo service network-manager restart
<Quatroking> not sure if this is on topic, but does anybody know a program/game that simulates a city or something that I can just run 24/7 and check up on every once in a while
<Afdal> OpenTTD, Quatroking :)
<Supermathie> Quatroking, Dwarf Fortress
<Afdal> am I sure that I have network manager?  I have no idea
<Quatroking> I thought about OpenTTD but I was more looking at some city stuff
<Afdal> don't see any header for inet addr: on this
<Quatroking> Supermathie, I've tried to get into DF many times but I just can't
<BluesKaj> with new systemd some of the network commands and apps have changed depends on which OS version of course
<ioria> Afdal,  can you  got a cable  ?
<Afdal> yeah
<BluesKaj> Afdal, try ip addr in place of ifconfig
<Afdal> gotta a cable connected to router now
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Afdal> ping seems successful this time
<atools> hi, I was hoping someone could help me get my network device working
<ioria> Afdal,  now, ping www.google.com  to check resolv
<Afdal> getting successful pings there too
<zphobic> Ubuntu 14 installed, along with Win7. Installed Win10 in addition. I can boot to Win10 just fine but grub / os-prober refuses to see it as a valid OS that can be booted to. Why?
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<zphobic> Should I manually enter the OS? Because that seems like defeat.
<mizushima> pastebinit..??
<Afdal> done
<Afdal> actually already had that installed :)
<Mathisen> hello so it seem i cant get samba to work with windows 10 can anyone see anythin that i missed here ... output from smb.conf >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859479/  output for samba service >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859474/
<ioria> Afdal,  ifconfig | pastebinit
<Afdal> wait lemme get on IRC on my laptop now since the LAN is working at least
<ioria> Afdal,  sudo apt-get install xchat or whatever
<Afdal_> okay
<Afdal> Hexchat is better :)
<ioria> they said so
<zphobic> And for some reason I don't understand boot-repair needs to be booted off a live-session to repair anything.
<Afdal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859686/
<Afdal_> well since this LAN cable works at least
<supersmilers> Hey, I'm wondering if 16.04 is more stable than 15.10? But plymouth is broken in 16.04
<ioria> Afdal,  cat /var/log/apt/history.log | pastebinit
<Afdal_> maybe I can just undo this package upgrade?
<k1l> supersmilers: 16.04 is still in development. talk abtou that in #ubuntu+1
<Afdal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859704/
<ioria> Afdal,  if i may you broke some with that xfce update
<anonymous287> no connexion with wine , what to do?
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<atools> I have new lenovo miix 700 and after installing ubuntu the wireless device doesn't show up, ifconfig doesn't show a wlan http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859706/
<ioria> Afdal,  uname -r
<atools> dmesg shows that
<Afdal_> 3.13.0-77-generic
<atools> the issue seamed a lot like http://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network so I did that last night
<atools> any help would be greatly appreciated
<supersmilers> hello?
<AlexPortable> How can i Find out my chipset to use in /etc/sensors3.conf ?
<BluesKaj> !bootrepair | zphobic
<ubottu> zphobic: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<ioria> Afdal,  your past history has been zipped, probabli in history.log.1.gz
<Afdal_> what directory
<Afdal_> var/log ?
<zphobic> ubottu: Yes, I installed it and it failed to run because it needs to be run in a live-session for some reason I don't know.
<ubottu> zphobic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zphobic> Hah.
<ioria> Afdal,  /var/log/apt    ... you can cp that in home , gunzip and post it
<zphobic> BluesKaj: I installed boot-repair but it needs a live-session to write grub? I don't understand why.
<ioria> Afdal,  and with 3.13.0-77-generic  kernel, maybe tome to think about an upgrade
<Afdal_> http://pastebin.com/Ns99H5tL
<Afdal_> whaddya mean
<Afdal_> is that really old?
<ioria> Afdal,  sorta
<Afdal_> why isn't my kernel upgrading automatically with other software updates
<BluesKaj> zphobic, in order to mount and unmount affected partitions etc while fixing grub etc
<ioria> Afdal,  when was exactly your update ?
<Afdal_> yesterday
<zphobic> BluesKaj: OK, thanks. I'm still pretty new at EFI and thought it wrote to the GPT header rather than individual partitions.
<ioria> Afdal,  the last is 2016-01-28
<BluesKaj> zphobic, it probly writes to the uefi boot
<Afdal_> yeah that history.log.1 file doesn't have the most up to date entries
<Afdal_> lemme paste history.log
<ioria> Afdal_ you already paste it
<Afdal_> http://pastebin.com/B36QPSWx
<gagalicious> how do i make linux fail safe for a cluster? i'm trying to run a web server with fail safe built in mind. any suggestions? easy to maintain. anyone can help?
<Afdal_> no that was the log in history.log.1.gz
<Afdal_> this one is just "history.log"
<EriC^^> zphobic: can you pastebin sudo parted -l and /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Afdal_> see this one has entries for 2016-02-1
<ioria> Afdal_  yeah
<ioria> Afdal_  this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859704/
<docpanda> hello there.
<zphobic> EriC^^: Sure, thanks.
<Afdal_> systemd-services:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.15, 204-5ubuntu20.18)
<Afdal_> is this what screwed my stuff up perhaps
<docpanda> Newish user to ubuntu. Haven't used ubuntu since 8.10. tl;dr on new features?
<Afdal_> I thought my build was using upstart actually, not systemd
<ioria> Afdal_  i'm on trusty too, and i got it
<Gallomimia> docpanda: all the things.
<k1l> docpanda: everything :)
<Afdal_> this trusty was upgraded from 12.04
<ioria> Afdal_   ls /boot
<Afdal_> a whole lotta images in there
<Afdal_> shall I pastebin the output
<AlexPortable> How can i Find out my chipset to use in /etc/sensors3.conf ?
<Afdal_> http://pastebin.com/GRrMRjk8
<zphobic> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859891/ Win10 is on sda
<ioria> Afdal_    a nice collection
<Afdal_> :o
<ioria> Afdal_    sometimes run sudo apt-get autoremove to make some room
<ioria> Afdal_    apt-cache policy network-manager
<Afdal_> autoremove doesn't seem to get rid of those old images actually
<Afdal_> I've run that recently
<ioria> Afdal_    i see,  you'll have to remove with apt-get ....   can you paste apt-cache policy network-manager
<Afdal_> http://pastebin.com/5j2TYpuU
<EriC^^> zphobic: looks like it's trying to boot hdx,msdos2 for win10 , when there's only 1 partition in /dev/sda
<ioria> Afdal_    try to install --reinstall network-manager
<Afdal_> install: unrecognized option '--reinstall'
<Gegsite> hey I looking for some android programmer here
<k1l> Gegsite: might better ask in #android ?
<ioria> Afdal_    sudo apt-get install --reinstall  network-manager
<EriC^^> zphobic: try running update-grub again and see if it changes what root= is for windows 10, maybe try editing it to msdos1 and if it works create a custom entry in /boot/grub/custom.cfg or /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Afdal_> oh >.>
<AlexPortable> How can i find out my chipset to use in /etc/sensors3.conf ?
<Gegsite> someone please make an app for android to mirror (flip) my screen so I can use it as a HUD...all apps just rotate it...
<Afdal_> okay, reinstalled
<Afdal_> what now :o
<Afdal_> Should I reboot?
<zphobic> EriC^^: update-grub does not see Windows 10, or anything on sda1.
<ioria> Afdal_    sudo service network-manager status
<Gegsite> Oo sorry :(
<Gallomimia> aw drat. the package to read temps from my card is mutually exclusive with nvidia settings :(
<Afdal_> network-manager stop/waiting
<ioria> Afdal_    sudo service network-manager start
<EriC^^> zphobic: it doesn't mention windows recovery ?
<Afdal_> running, now what :)
<jnagro> ahoy. running ubuntu 15.10. sometimes my DNS just craps out. looks like i have dnsmasq setup - is that standard or did that get installed with something else?
<zphobic> EriC^^: It mentions the Win7 Windows Recovery on /dev/sdd...
<ioria> Afdal_    try to use it,  open it , set a static connection and stuff
<eelstrebor> i'm having trouble upgrading to 3.19.0-49-generic - i get "no space left" even though /usr has 1.8G and /var has 1.2G available
<EriC^^> zphobic: nothing else about windows?
<jnagro> what can i do to make it more stable or upgrade dnsmasq to something else? or is it just okay to ditch it entirely?
<Afdal_> I dunno how to do that stuff from command line
<ioria> Afdal_    NM is a gui
<zphobic> OK, just studied grub entries.
<Afdal_> how do I run it >.>
<ioria> Afdal_    do you see the icon ?
<Afdal_> the applet?
<Afdal_> nope :}
<zphobic> I think it thinks Win10 is on sdd - Win7 should be hd3 like Win7 Recovery, but it's hd1.
<ioria> Afdal_   i don't remember on xfce ,,,,  nm-applet
<zphobic> Coool, that gives me something to go on.
<Afdal_> yeah it's still not visible
<Afdal_> maybe I should lot out and back in?
<Afdal_> log out
<zphobic> no, hmm, I've used that entry to boot to Win7
<Afdal_> or reload xfce4-panel if I can remember the command
<zphobic> Oh, Win7 is sdb, Win7 Recovery is sdd. That's why.
<Afdal_> restarted panel, still not network applet
<ioria> Afdal_   look in the xfce menu... look for connections, or network
<Afdal_> I dunno how to make this wi-fi connection wizard thingy work
<Afdal_> every setting tab is greyed out
<zphobic> Whoah this looks like my problem, actually: http://askubuntu.com/questions/699377/trouble-getting-grub-entry-for-win10
<Afdal_> I"m gonna log out and back real quick and see if that reinitializes something
<Afdal_> D:>
<zphobic> Ubuntu s.b. using EFI but it's not
<Afdal_> dat netsplit
<AlexPortable> How can i find out my chipset to use in /etc/sensors3.conf ?
<Afdal_> be right back
<EriC^^> zphobic: you sure
<EriC^^> i didnt notice that and i usually flag this stuff right away
<EriC^^> zphobic: ubuntu isn't in uefi mode
<Afdal_> well...
<Afdal_> network-manager isn't getting autostarted like it should be
<TomyLobo> what does "urgency=medium" in a changelog mean?
<TomyLobo> how bad is the security hole?
<Afdal_> had to start it up manually again
<TomyLobo> Afdal_, i dont have the update-rc.d manpage handy... i think you can check that with update-rc.d --list or something
<EriC^^> zphobic: win10 is on the 512gb and win7 on the 250gb right?
<TomyLobo> might be different on systemd though :)
<zphobic> EriC^^: Right. And I just checked and Ubuntu here is NOT EFI. And the solution is also to use boot-repair from a live-session. I'm writing the USB keystick right now.
<zphobic> EriC^^, BluesKaj: Thanks for your help!
<arkus> Yoyoyoyooooo
<arkus> Je me galère... besoin de vous ;)
<Afdal_> I'm not even sure I'm running on systemd
<arkus> Comment on fait, dans un listener, via l'UnitOfWork
<Afdal_> I still think this is upstart
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arkus> pour savoir si ses relations manytomany ont évoluées ?
<TomyLobo> -qc? :D
<Afdal_> update-rc.d doesn't appear to have any sort of list command
<Angs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Get_connected_with_Miredo says I should see an IPv6 beginning with "2001:0:" after typing, sudo aptitude install miredo, however, I don't see any such address. Where can I find an example use of Miredo?
<TomyLobo> Afdal_, in that case, which ubuntu version?
<Afdal_> 14.04
<TomyLobo> i think there's /etc/upstart/rcsomething
<TomyLobo> or /etc/rcsomething/rcsomething
<TomyLobo> take a look at rc4. if there's a file named S<number>network-manager then it's active
<Gejt> TomyLobo: you on about "service --status-all"?
<TomyLobo> Gejt, okay, that should be easier
<Afdal_> no S[blah]network-manager file in /etc/rc4.d
<TomyLobo> Afdal_, double-check with the command gejt posted
<Afdal_> I see a /etc/rc0.d/S35networking  though
<TomyLobo> networking is just the networking in general
<Afdal_>  [ ? ]  loadcpufreq
<Afdal_>  [ ? ]  networking
<Afdal_>  [ + ]  nmbd
<Afdal_> no network-manager entry
<Afdal_> btw since I can copypaste on this machine again
<Afdal_> here's what one of those errors I was getting on startup looks like
<Afdal_> ERROR: apport (pid 1179) Tue Feb  2 08:37:27 2016: called for pid 1160, signal 11, core limit 0
<Afdal_> ERROR: apport (pid 1179) Tue Feb  2 08:37:27 2016: executable: /usr/sbin/NetworkManager (command line "NetworkManager")
<Afdal_> ERROR: apport (pid 1179) Tue Feb  2 08:37:28 2016: is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<Afdal_> ERROR: apport (pid 1179) Tue Feb  2 08:37:29 2016: wrote report /var/crash/_usr_sbin_NetworkManager.0.crash
<MonkeyDust> Afdal_  use a pastebin
<Afdal_> <.<
<MonkeyDust> !paste | Afdal_
<ubottu> Afdal_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Afdal_> http://pastebin.com/mRfqSYZ5
<ioria> Afdal_  to get rid of those errors clean the   /var/crash  folder
<vgonzalez> how can i get this result on the terminal? https://goo.gl/WTDsth
<SonikkuAmerica> vgonzalez: nm-connection-editor, and then click "Add..."
<vgonzalez> thanks
<pbx> vgonzalez, it's also in the network status bar menu uf you have that on
<triops> hi, little question. whats the best way to tell samba, as a fileserver, to get username/password information from samba pdc/ldap? do i set ldap information in smb.conf and use smbpasswd -w bla, or do i use nslcd? or anything else? :D
<carloilpunk> ciao
 * pbx waits for '!list'
<Afdal_> sorry, I'm back
<Afdal_> clean the /var/crash folder?
<Afdal_> delete everything in it or what ioria ?
<ioria> Afdal_   in /var/crash, yes
<Afdal_> even .lock?
<endev15> Just recently I tried to install Windows 7 in a partition on m laptop, and it remove Grub and made it so I couldn't dual boot. I can't access my files through Windows either. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> endev15, reinstall grub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ioria> Afdal_   no
<Afdal_> just the .crash files?
<OerHeks> endev15, that is why we advise to install windows first :-) but this can be fixed.
<Afdal_> or the .upload files?
<endev15> Yes I realize that now.
<ioria> Afdal_   both
<endev15> How do I reinstall GRUB though?
<OerHeks> endev15, see ubottu
<endev15> OK! Thanks for your help!
<Afdal_> deleted {:I
<Afdal_> so uh
<NetCode> hey there everyone
<Afdal_> what's next
<sandyeggoboy> Hey I need to buy a Bluetooth done for my laptop. What brand is recommended
<MonkeyDust> sandyeggoboy  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> Afdal_   you won't have popups at boot is the error has been corrected
<ANTRAX-1> infomod@mod.go.jp - пусть мне бабок отдадут - черканите им плиз!!!
<NetCode> could anyone help me with an issue i have with ubuntu 14.04? i’ve setup a user to SSh in with a key but their PW is still allowing them in… any help out there please?
<Afdal_> shall I reboot?
<xangua> sandyeggoboy: thinkpenguin.com compatible Linux hardware
<ioria> Afdal_   i mean,  at start-up
<ioria> Afdal_   yes
<Afdal_> brb
<NetCode> anyone?
<rodney77> Hi, I was messing with pulseaudio settings to disable it temporarily, but I must have messed something up because individual applications are changing the master volume
<Afdal> Whelp, now even my LAN cable connect is broke -_-
<rodney77> for instance, every time i skip to a new track in nightingale, it knocks the master volume back up to 26%
<rodney77> and in vlc, turning up the vlc volume will turn up the master volume
<Afdal> also the error is happening again
<Guest49265> Ubuntu 15. How do you run any scripts for a user on startup/login? ~/.xprofile, ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile dont run.
<Afdal> look I'm sick of this
<Afdal> can't I just like
<Afdal> take a LiveCD
<Afdal> and copy whatever necessary package files to override this ridiculous networkmanager problem
<guest-soy> dfjjndsf
<guest-soy> holaaa
<guest-soy> klsnfugfngissdbfuebejnfeiglaoerjwerernfigrengngjdndfignjd
<guest-soy> fokrefrjigg
<guest-soy> wjgie
<guest-soy> wejermdsal
<guest-soy> wejoirenfs
<guest-soy> hqiwejnfngie
<nedstark> Afdal: did you try purging all the network-manager apps, rebooting and reinstalling them
<guest-soy> gr
<guest-soy> gr
<guest-soy> g
<guest-soy> r
<Afdal> can't do that without internet access :(
<guest-soy> g
<guest-soy> gr
<nedstark> you can set the iso as a repo in synaptic package manager
<Afdal> oh really :o
<nedstark> if it's on a dvd
<Afdal> it's not :I
<Afdal> Can I do it with USB flash
<nedstark> maybe you can do the same on a usb or a hd but i never tried that
<deepimpact85> Hi guys, sorry to bother you, I would like someone to help me with something really simple but I still don't get it. I installed Kubuntu and by default was using Noveu and I could get all 3 of my monitors working, but switching to official Nvidia driver i only get 2
<deepimpact85> Ubuntu*
<nedstark> look at software sources and try to add your folder structure to it
<ioria> Afdal reconnecting the ubuntu machine  with sudo ifconfig eth0 up     not working ?
<nedstark> for the extracted files from the iso
<MrElendig> ioria: ifconfig was deprecated literally a decade ago
<Afdal> nope, that doesn't work
<MrElendig> deepimpact85: what does xrandr say about the screens?
<MrElendig> Afdal: lspci | grep Eth
<ioria> Afdal    ip link set eth0 up
<Afdal> still nothin ;_;
<ioria> Afdal    sudo dhclient
<luke_> What scripts does ubuntu 15.04 run on boot for users? ~/.xprofile, ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc don't run
<Afdal> that just hands on the terminal
<Afdal> hangs
<Afdal> as usual
<Afdal> wait wait
<Afdal> spoke too soon
<Afdal> okay, I'm connected over LAN again :)
<ioria> Afdal    so, can you explain us what you did exactly with your NM ?
<Afdal_> okay
<Afdal_> Literally all I did was upgrade a bunch of packages last night
<Afdal_> you can see which ones here http://pastebin.com/B36QPSWx
<ioria> Afdal    ok,   ps -A | grep  NetworkManager
<Afdal_> what'd that do
<ioria> Afdal    check if started
<Afdal_> if what's started @_@
<ioria> come on ...
<Afdal_> service network-manager status?
<Afdal_> it's stop/waiting
<ioria> Afdal      ps -A | grep  NetworkManager
<Afdal_> I just did that I:>
<Afdal_> oh was that supposed to print something out?
<ioria> Afdal    the output ?
<Afdal_> it didn't <:I
<ioria> Afdal    ok, it's not started
<ioria> Afdal    sudo service network-manager start
<Afdal_> started now
<ioria> Afdal    nm-connection-editor
<vayan> Question, I have the PPA for Firefox Dev Edition, everytime firefox stable get updated my Firefox Dev edition get updated to the stable channel, is there a way to remove or disable a package from a repo ?
<Afdal_> literally everything is grayed out when I try to make a new wi-fi connection over that
<xangua> vayan: that doesn't make sense, also what PPA?
<ioria> Afdal   check in General if the first two are ticked
<Afdal_> My network connections list being empty btw
<Afdal_> only Automatically connect to this network when it is available is ticked
<Afdal_> All users may connect to this network is not
<Afdal_> but like I said everything is greyed out and can't be edited :(
<ioria> Afdal   tick it
<Afdal_> can't
<Afdal_> the only button that actually works is the Cancel button :(
<deepimpact85> Xandr displays 2 monitors (HDMI and DVI connected to graphics card) but not Monitor (VGA) connected to the motherboard, any ideas?
<vayan> xangua: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora this one
<crisin> hii
<ioria> Afdal   can you paste  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<xangua> vayan: I don't see a reason why the stable update would override it if the PPA contains a higher version number, consider contacting with the PPA maintainer
<Afdal_> http://pastebin.com/9tq9ZfjL
<wnted56> EriC^^: Hey. We are still making the stuff. We got a 512GB SSD machine in our hands now. Maybe it will be better if we try to restore the disk on that one. What do you think?
<EriC^^> wnted56: sure why not
<ioria> Afdal   change managed=true  and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wnted56> EriC^^: There is also a 1Gbps connection, so that's a big plus too. I think we will be finished with transfering and making a backup of the image in like 5 hours...
<ioria> Afdal   first stop NM
<Afdal_> tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Afdal_> stop: Job failed while stopping
<Afdal_> start: Job is already running: networking
<ioria> Afdal   restart NM
<wnted56> EriC^^: They lied about the formatting system too. It's actually ext2, not ext4. Those son of...
<Afdal_> how :I
<ioria> Afdal    sudo service network-manager start
<Afdal_> status says it was already stop/waiting
<Afdal_> okay, started
<ioria> Afdal    nm-connection-editor
<Afdal_> still all greyed out :(
<ioria> Afdal  ok reverse changes
<Afdal_> ;_;
<vayan> xangua: well.. in my case the stable got a higher version :/ but it already happened before, and I was just wondering if I could disable the firefox package in the official ubuntu repo
<Afdal_> hmm
<Afdal_> interesting
<Afdal_> when I close the nm-connection-editor
<Afdal_> my network-manager service gets shut down too
<Afdal_> okay, reverted
<ioria> Afdal   you can always configure /etc/network/interfaces  for both eth and wlan , but it's weirdand disable NM
<Afdal_> I need to get network manager actually working
<Afdal_> I take my laptop places and need to access other networks at times
<ioria> Afdal_ purge it and reinstall
<Afdal_> what's the package called
<Afdal_> network-manager?
<ioria> right
<massimo> !list
<ubottu> massimo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Afdal_> sudo apt-get purge network-manager?
<ioria> right
<Afdal_> gulp
<Afdal_> here goes nothin {:I
<Afdal_> wait this says it's gonna remove lubuntu-desktop too
<Afdal_> I don't wanna get rid of that I:}
<ioria> no
<ioria> Afdal_  login in Lubuntu
<Afdal_> dang
<Afdal_> too late <.<
<Afdal_> all right, reinstalled
<Afdal_> I guess
<Afdal_> still greyed out I:<
<ioria> Afdal  login in lxde let's see if it's a xfce issue
<Afdal_> tell me those commands to re-enable my LAN connection again real quick
<ioria> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ioria> sudo dhclient
<Afdal_> something eth0 and sudodhclient right
<Afdal_> okay
<Afdal_> all right brb
<Afdal_> okay
<Afdal_> do what now?
<Afdal_> I'm on a Lubuntu session
<Xeno> question. im preforming a install but the apt install on the end takes verylong due source id not found when remove. ideas?
<Afdal_> same error
<ioria> Afdal  where?
<ioria> Afdal_  where?
<Afdal_> same error on logging in
<Afdal_> about NetworkManager crashing
<Ubuntivity> Hello everyone. few days ago I was cleaning up my Ubuntu and I ran across an advice on cleaning config files of uninstalled packages using "dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg --purge", that procedure seemed to corrupt my X11 !!
<ioria> Afdal_   ok, in menu -> Preferences -> Connections
<Xeno> join #blackbox
<Xeno> dam
<Afdal_> same problem of greyed out options :(
<Ubuntivity> I got a "cannot stat X, no such file" or something like that when trying failsafeX
<Ubuntivity> and it seemed that /etc/X11/X is missing
 * Ubuntivity is using Ubuntu 12.04
<ioria> Afdal  yeah, we enabled manually the network
<Ubuntivity> I messed up with my system packages using LiveUSB + chroot, then I could replicate the symbolic link /etc/X11/X from LiveUSB to my main system
<endev15> I already asked this question, but I lost the links I was given. Recently I tried to install Windows on my Ubuntu computer, and in doing so I lost the GRUB bootloader and can no longer dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. I can't even access my Ubuntu partition through Windows. If someone could give me those links again that would be great?
<mattd> hey all, is there an issue with the ubuntu apt repository by any chance?
<endev15> mattd, I don't think so.
<ioria> Afdal  sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop   sudo service network-manager start
<squinty> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ubuntivity> my problem now is that my Ubuntu boots and logs in very slowly! what could be wrong?
<Chaos_Zero> Hey guys, I need a little recovery assistance after an embarrassing mistake. I was in a SVN folder and tried to 'sudo rm * -R' but my finger slipped on the shift and I got 'sudo rm /* -R". It blew up /boot and /bin and part of /dev before I got operation not permitted errors. I have many recent backups of my /home also. I turned off the computer right after the mistake.
<Rebecque> Hey guys. Does anyone have any experience with how hibernation and/or suspend is called from X? It would seem I can hibernate perfectly using sudo pm-hibernate but not using the buttons in X.
<Chaos_Zero> Is there any way to repair or only full reformat will work?
<ioria> Afdal  you'll lost connction
<endev15> ubottu, Thanks! (Even though you appear to be a robot)
<ubottu> endev15: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Afdal_> stop: Job failed while stopping
<samsamsam> If i copy a binary to /usr/local/bin would that be availsble to all the users or just me?
<Afdal_> started
<endev15> ubottu, You must be pretty intelligent to know I was about to ask that question. Thanks!
<ubottu> endev15: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xeno> question. im preforming a install of blackbox but the apt install on the end takes verylong due source id not found when remove. ideas?
<genii> Chaos_Zero: Are there any files at all remaining on the drive?
<mattd> endev15: thanks
<Chaos_Zero> genii, I have plugged it into another computer and I can see all folders after /dev are populated
<Chaos_Zero> I would assume (though I am not sure how rm * works exactly) that I just lost /bin, /boot, /dev, and and files which were in /
<genii> Chaos_Zero: Is this other machine same version of Ubuntu as wiped drive or some other?
<Chaos_Zero> one is server 14.04, the one with the mistake is desktop 14.04
<Chaos_Zero> The server also had ubuntu-desktop installed, so they are fairly similar.
<cool_boy> hi there, what could be reason for ssh not responding but ping does respond. public key of system is also in authorized keys of vps, connection with password is not disabled, ssh port is not changed
<genii> Chaos_Zero: CONCEIVABLY ( to make sure this is properly qualified here) you can boot a livecd of 14.04 desktop, copy off all the missing directories from live filesystem to the hd, chroot in and install grub, update-grub, then get a list of installed packes with dpkg, then apt-get install --reinstall them
<Chaos_Zero> wow
<Chaos_Zero> this is going to be a fun exercise
<genii> Chaos_Zero: But if there's nothing crucial on the drive, I'd just reinstall
<cool_boy> on enabling ufw does it closes port 22?
<Chaos_Zero> True, but I would at least like to give it a shot, I have a very large amount of configuration and installations there.
<genii> Chaos_Zero: Since /etc still exists it may be worth trying. But yes, quite a lot of steps and executed properly at each stage
<Robyn_Smith> Does anyone know if I want to install a lamp server- should I install it using apt-get or tasksel?
<genii> Robyn_Smith: tasksel
<Robyn_Smith> I’m reading about tasksel - it appears to process tasks instead of just packages?
<Robyn_Smith> (I guess I’m looking for the “why tasksel”?
<genii> Robyn_Smith: Because on a regular LAMP install, tasksel is what's used to execute all the apt-get and other commands which you would in the other instance be doing manually
<andybrine> Hey Guys
<Pici> Robyn_Smith: it doesn't really matter. tasksel installs groups of packages. or you can do it manually
<Robyn_Smith> Ahh
<Robyn_Smith> OK
<Robyn_Smith> Fair enough
<Robyn_Smith> <— Learning
<Robyn_Smith> Thanks!
<_Trullo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sabV15zQQs
<Ubuntivity> hello. how to diagnose why logging-in is slower than before?
<OerHeks> Trullo what do we need to see, describe please
<andybrine> I have just upgraded my virtual box and now my virtual machine is not working. Is there a way to go back to preveous version?
<_Trullo> OerHeks, it's a suprise :)
<Ben64> _Trullo: not on topic at all
<OerHeks> Trullo oh, i leave you with it, bye
<genii> Chaos_Zero: If you need a hand-holding during the repair attempt, I do not have enough time left today, but will be around tomorrow from 9:30AM-ish to 5PM-ish EDT
<_Trullo> it's why you need a drill at the office :)
<grass843> andybrine dpkg i *.deb the version you want
<gAtheos> What's the name of the new default init daemon recently introduced in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> andybrine, did you get a kernel update with that?
<genii> gAtheos: systemd
<gAtheos> Thank you
<andybrine> OerHeks, im not sure tbh
<genii> gAtheos: You're welcome
<andybrine> All I know is that I upgraded and now my vm is now working
<grass843> andybrine is your NM service running?
<OerHeks> andybrine, i got them too this morning, maybe a reboot will fix this.
<grass843> sudo service network-manger status
<grass843> manager*
<wendellray> hello?
<arcsky> How can i do so my script.sh is accessible from all paths? so i just can type script.sh and it runs
<andybrine> OerHeks, I rebooted my machine but its still not working
<andybrine> sadly I have windows in a vm an need to run the program on there
<Ben64> arcsky: make sure its in the $PATH somewhere, like ~/bin/
<Ben64> andybrine: how did you upgrade vbox
<andybrine> Ben64, it was a ubuntu update
<arcsky> i did copy test.sh to /usr/bin/ which includes "echo hello" and i run it from home dir but still doesnt work
<Ben64> arcsky: what is the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/test.sh" or whatever the file is
<Ben64> andybrine: run virtualbox from the terminal, pastebin result
<OerHeks> arcsky, update the locate db maybe? sudo updatedb
<arcsky> -rwxrwxr-x 1 arcsky arcsky 20 Feb  2 20:17 /usr/bin/test.sh
<EriC^^> arcsky: do you have a shebang?
<andybrine> Ben64, this is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/smNV9xj3
<arcsky> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> arcsky: nevermind it should still work
<Ben64> andybrine: so virtualbox does load?
<Afdal> well it seems I'm not the only one with this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1540088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1540088 network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Afdal> I guess it probably had nothing to do with that xfce-4.12 repository then
<andybrine> yes, it loads but wont start my virtual machine
<OerHeks> Afdal, as i mentioned before, that occurs only with proposed updates, AFAIK
<Ben64> andybrine: well that's completely different
<Afdal> yeah but I didn't get mine from an experimental repository :/
<OerHeks> and you said you havenot enabled them
<Afdal> unless xfce-4.12 launchpad repo contains that kind of stuff, which I doubt
<Ben64> andybrine: you might want to try in #vbox
<andybrine> Ben64, is there anyway I can roll bak to previous version?
<gagalicious> how can i have identical servers for 2 servers ? ucarp only do high availability but updates only go to the highest priority server. what about having two servers being updated simultaneously?
<andybrine> I do think thats where the erros lays
<Ben64> andybrine: no, fix the problem instead of trying to ignore it
<arcsky> ok works
<andybrine> I think its because vb is updated, I also need to upgrade guest additions
<andybrine> but it doenst look like there is a way to do that
<Ben64> no that isn't it
<andybrine> Ben64 well I have not done anything to the vm for a long time
<andybrine> I run 1 program on a day to day basis and never even update anything
<Ben64> andybrine: ok?
<andybrine> its something to do with the update as that was when it topped working straight after
<Ben64> its a mismatched extension or something, so fix that and it'll work
<andybrine> yea, thats what I was thinking. Just dont know how to go about doing that
<andybrine> im sure its guest additions as thats all I have installed
<Ben64> guest additions are an os thing, if the vm doesn't even start, they aren't even active yet
<Bashing-om> Afdal: A quick question .. in your software sources is "proposed" enabled ? - presently that breaks libnl for networking .
<Afdal> oh you know what
<eliyaakoub> bsoir
<Afdal> okay
<Afdal> so
<Afdal> Software and Updates
<Afdal> Updates tab
<Ben64> Afdal: stop using the Enter key as punctuation
<Chaos_Zero> genii, don't worry about it, it looks like it wiped more than I realized at first (some parts of other folders). I may try  astart disk repair install just for the heck of it, but most likely it will end up being reinstall.
<eliyaakoub> can you help me please
<Afdal> Pre-released updates (trust-proposed) is checked
<Afdal> Is this what you're referring to?
<genii> Chaos_Zero: That's the more practic al approach, if frustating, unfortunately
<Afdal> sheesh, why did I ever have that check, that sounds like something I would have disabled -_-
<eliyaakoub> ou puis je trouver des themes d'ecran ubunto
<Bashing-om> Afdal: Yeah .. that proposed: see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2311705 ( solved) .
<squinty> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Afdal> thanks Bashing-om :)
<OerHeks> Afdal, ahhh, glad you found out!
<Bashing-om> Afdal: Took us long enough to get to the bottom of this .. took lots of trial and error . Had to be "something" :)
<Afdal> what a time sink -_-
<OerHeks> Afdal, well, at least you can confirm it is indeed the proposed repo, as i already found out, thank you for that.
<Afdal> yeah I was only looking at my "Other" repo headings
<Afdal> Other Software
<Afdal> Think I should uncheck Unsupported updates (trusty-backports) too?
<OerHeks> Afdal, no, that option is standard enabled, and should be fine
<Afdal> gonna reboot and see if this fix worked
<Afdal> brb
<Katronix> Greetings all, I'm trying to do an apt-get upgrade on a new server. however its telling me: http://pastebin.com/t7SYMHYW can anyone tell what I need to do to fix it?
<rww> probably sudo apt-get update
<rww> if that doesn't fix it, you added some repository without a gpg key probably
<Afdal> whew, problem solved
<Afdal> thanks for the help all :)
<OerHeks> rww, is this the correct way to downgrade proposed? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/11/how-to-downgrade-proposed-repository.html
<OerHeks> Afdal, have fun!
<andybrine> Ben64 thanks for the help. Sorted it! It had a old extention after the upgrade
<krishna> Hi kworker is killing my CPU, could someone suggest a solution?
<Afdal> Gotta finish preparing an Ubuntu build for a friend now :)
<MonkeyDust> krishna  that was an issue in ubuntu 12.04 ... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<krishna> Hi kworker is killing my CPU, could someone suggest a solution?
<krishna> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<Katronix> I think one of the issues my new server is having is it doesn't know where to check for Domains, how do I update the resolv file so it sticks?
<krishna> i m using Ubuntu-mate
<krishna> hi <MonkeyDust> are you there?
<MonkeyDust> krishna  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/711415/kworker-gets-very-high-cpu-usage-only-when-usb-is-not-plugged-in/
<nolsen> Does gnome disks even work anymore? https://paste.ubuntu.com/14861221/
<krishna> hi MonkeyDust, could you specify which file i need to install from that list? or should i need to install all of them??
<krishna> hi MonkeyDust, could you specify which file i need to install from that list? or should i need to install all of them??
<nj-> is there a way to force the files in interfaces.d to be sourced again on an already running box
<scub> hi all,
<scub> loving my lubuntu install just now,
<scub> got all my niggles ironed out.
<scub> now, broadcom crystal HD, thinking of installing this to help with video playpack?
<scub> anyone had any joy with this?
<atools> would anyone be able to help with this problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/728874/intel-corporation-wireless-8260-808624f3-rev-3a
<skweeek> I just created that post... I've been trying to get some help from here about working on it, but this is a new device on the market so I'm kind of leaning towards wtf do I do with this thing now that I own it...
<skweeek> there's a graphics driver problem too, I'm noticing the screen flickering, and the touch screen isn't recognizing input
<scub> you looking to install wireless drivers?#
<MonkeyDust> skweeek  what post? and avoid 'wtf'
<skweeek> ya I think so, i'm sorry about that
<scub> im new around here, but if you need to install wireless drivers, you need to look at something called ndiswrapper?
<Myrtti> not necessarily
<skweeek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/728874/intel-corporation-wireless-8260-808624f3-rev-3a
<k1l> ndiswrapper is deprecated most times.
<skweeek> anyone?
<skweeek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/728874/intel-corporation-wireless-8260-808624f3-rev-3a think that they might be able to help me tackle this?
<ATDT_> Any Opinions what is the best way to query a MSSQL database from a script. Im running ubuntu 14.04?
<nat_> hi
<James> anyone?
<Eragera> !help Erm, Hello, I have 2 Nooby questions. 1) Im thinking of moving from Ubuntu MATE 15.10 to Xubuntu 14.04 LTS but I dont have an external drive to backup my /home partition. Can I use the same partition in the Xubutnu install or will it mess stuff up? 2) Gparted tells me that my home partition has 94GB free, but Nautilus says that I only have 80gb. Where did the 14gb go? How can I get it back?
<ubottu> Eragera: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sruli> Eragera: the filesystem allocates unusable space, thats where ur 14gb is
<Eragera> So I cant get it back? That sucks...
<sruli> Eragera: all filesystems allocate unusable sapce
<freanux> 36
<Eragera> I see
<Eragera> Anything about my first question?
<sruli> Eragera: is ur install on lvs? do "sudo lvs" paste the uutput
<Eragera> sudo: lvs: command not found
<sruli> Eragera: "sudo lsblk" paste output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Eragera> sruli, http://hastebin.com/ipewibukik.pas
<sruli> Eragera: "df -T" paste output
<DrGrov> Good evening. Running Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit and having a new keyboard. Is there any possiblities to disable the hibernation button on a keyboard through Ubuntu or any app?
<DrGrov> Running KDE 4.x at the moment.
<Eragera> http://hastebin.com/piqadopavo.erlang_repl
<stacks88> ive got a box with eth0 and eth1, but eth0 is disabled and the connectivity is plugged into eth1. so when running ifconfig you see eth1 and lo. how can i get the name of the ethernet interface (e.g eth0 or eth1) that is ENABLED? I could do ifconfig |head -n 1|awk '{print$1}' and get eth1 but that doesnt sound very efficient. if i did ifconfig -a | sed 's/[ \t].*//;/^\(lo\|\)$/d' that would give
<stacks88> me eth0 and eth1, but eth0 is disabled. im making a bash script where on any linux system i could run this bash script and it could tell me the name of the interface thats enabled. any ideas, or any tools come to mind, or any bash code?
<sruli> Eragera: search google for how to shrink ext4 partition, after you shrinked it create new partition in mpty space for your backup
<XOOM> hi, any one know how can use openswan to connect at aws vpc?
<Eragera> I know how to shrink partitions
<Eragera> the thing is, I have way too much stuff.
<Eragera> And I'd rather not do the whole 'shrink a bit, move files, shrink more, move more'
<Eragera> since that would just increase the workload on my HDD
<Eragera> and is a bit tedious
<sruli> Eragera: get an external stroage device, or find a online service to upload yuor files to
<Eragera> 1) No money 2) Net speed is too slow
<Eragera> So, I cant use my current /home partiton?
<squinty> stacks88,  ifconfig apparently has been deprecated for a good number of years now.  "ip" is the new flavour   http://linoxide.com/linux-command/use-ip-command-linux/   for a bit of a rundown on how to use it.  haven't really explored it myself so my knowledge on such things is very limited at this time.
<stacks88> squinty: yeah well i just realized i could do: ip link show|grep "state UP"|awk '{print$2}'|sed "s/://g" -- and that'd give me the enabled interface name.. eth1 in this case.. but someone told me i shouldnt do that and i should use /sys to get the info.. which sounds great and all but im unsure what in /sys i should be looking for to determine which interface is enabled, and what that name is.
<stacks88> So for now im probably gonna go w/ ip link show|grep "state UP"|awk '{print$2}'|sed "s/://g"
<haidar> hello, I have the error when run kvm-ok (your cpu does not support KVM extension) I enable the virtualization in bios also I check it by intel program and get virtualization=yes and in the virtualbox enable vt-x any idea??
<compdoc> haidar, which cpu?
<goddard> will unity 8 work with nvidia or intel drivers closed drivers on 16.04?
<haidar> intel core i7
<genii> haidar: If it's an intel, try installing the package intel-microcode
<haidar> genii yes it is intel
<k1l> goddard: it will not be the standard desktop on 16.04. its still unity7 and xorg
<goddard> k1l: yeah i know i was just curious of the time line for it to be working with those closed source drivers
<k1l> goddard: when the closed drivers makers make egl closed drivers
<goddard> k1l: ahh so it won't be working with xmir
<k1l> goddard: xmir is a layer on top of mir. you need a running mir to use xmir.
<haidar> genii , I install the package and still the same
<stanreg_> Is it possible to load unbutu in ram?
<k1l> stanreg_: thats what the live-desktop does
<ubuntu-mate> yo
<puff> Anybody use dropbox on ubuntu?  It says here that nautilus has drop-box integration, does that provide the same sort of keep-a-local-copy-of-stuff feature or do I need to use dropbox's app for trhat?
<haidar> I have error CPU does not support kvm extension in ubuntu server the virtualization in enable and the vt-x also the processer is entel core i7 any idea??
<vitor_> Hello, I'm trying to install Sikulix and I'm having some problems. Someone can help me?
<bazhang> !info sikulix
<zphobic_> So... all the hard drives with partitions I'm trying to pick up in grub are 'msdos,' rather than 'gpt.' Is that bad for a fully UEFI MB? I can't even find a legacy mode in the MB options.
<ubottu> Package sikulix does not exist in wily
<vitor_> !info sikulix
<bazhang> vitor_, install it from where, what is it
<vitor_> I'm trying to run sikuli-script-java
<vitor_> but it's not working.
<svetlana> details?
<anabain> after a regular dist-upgrade in 15.10 I'm having an initramfs issue and my box won't boot unless I try an older kernel. What's going on?
<vitor_> It's a software to automate activies by python.
<floown> hello
<floown> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clamav <------ in this ppa, what's his name ?
<zphobic_> The real problem is with the Win10 install, which seems to have installed an invalid GPT and a valid MBR. gdisk wants to wax the entire partition table when I run it.
<bazhang> vitor_, install it from where
<floown> I wanted to type : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameoftheppa
<svetlana> floown: it is not a ppa, it is a package
<teward> floown: that's not a PPA
<svetlana> floown: sudo apt-get install clamav ( it contains many packages inside )
<floown> oops
<svetlana> :-)
<teward> floown: that's the Ubuntu repositories.  `sudo apt-get install clamav`
<zphobic_> I think this is why grub cannot see the Win10 boot and why even boot-repair hangs when it tries to run.
<floown> the clamav ppa is empty, now. What's the problem?
<svetlana> clamav ppa does not exist. what is empty?
<teward> floown: there is no clamav ppa.  if you need the latest, I have a PPA that contains ClamAV 0.99 from Debian for Vivid+ (it does not build for Trusty)
<teward> floown: but i would suggest that you only need what's installed from the packages, then run the freshclam update to get updated virus definitions
<floown> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav
<floown> Ok, I delete the empty ppa and use the official repo
<sergiosalazar> Hallo
<haidar> I have error CPU does not support kvm extension in ubuntu server the virtualization in enable in bios and the vt-x alsoin virtualbox the processer is intel core i7 any idea??
<squinty> stacks88,  fwiw.... might want to check out some of the suggestions there   http://serverfault.com/questions/15776/how-to-check-the-physical-status-of-an-ethernet-port-in-linux
<bazhang> try #vbox haidar
<chowder> hey guys, I'm having some unexpected network issues. I'm on 14.04 and connectivity usually works automatically. I've tested the interfaces wlan0 and eth0. Nothing works. ifconfig -a shows that wlan0 and eth0 exist but trying ifup wlan0 gives me the message "ignoring unknown interface wlan0". I've tried both wired and wireless connections. Nothing doing. Through System Settings > Network I get a message saying:
<chowder> "The system network services are not compatible with this version"
<haidar> bazhang, I already use it
<bazhang> haidar, ask them for help with your issue, #vbox and ##hardware
<chowder> I recently did a software update and installed the latest version of eclipse from the website. I don't think that those would cause any harm. I tried dmesg but all it says is that the RF_KILL bit was toggled to enable radio. (I flipped the switch for wifi on my laptop). And that its registering my phone, which I'm tethering from, as a bluetooth device.
<chowder> In short, can anyone help me with network issues?
<haidar> bazhang,thanks
<chowder> Another thing is that the network is always started in airplane mode (you see this option in the UI System Services > Network). That's never happened before. Switching airplane mode to off shows no visible change in dmesg and doesn't change my connectivity issues.
<Bashing-om> chowder: We are seeing a rash of failed networking when the "proposed" repo is enabled . check and see 1st that 'proposed' is not a factor here .
<Qwertie> I just got a new macbook air but the ubuntu installer cant see the internal drive. blkid just shows my usb
<squinty> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<chowder> Bashing-om: yeah, I have the proposed repos enabled. Any idea on what package/packages caused the issue? Any kind of fix available?
<Qwertie> squinty, That page is very out of date
<Bashing-om> chowder: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2311705 ; proposed breaks libnl in  Network Manager and Network. Has the fix .
<chowder> Bashing-om: thanks very much!
<Bashing-om> chowder: :)
<chowder> Bashing-om: bet you're glad I'm an advanced user and you didn't have to explain dpkg or dmesg or ifconfig lol
<Bashing-om> chowder: Naw .. I seen ya ... it is all time in, and all for a worthy cause . ( besides, look at all I owe you ) .
<squinty> stacks88,  guess the following is what you were mentioning before about looking in /sys   cat /sys/class/net/eth1/operstate      /sys/class/net  appears to show current devices  (ie ethX, lo,wlanX etc)   the operstate shows if the device is up or not
#ubuntu 2016-02-03
<stacks88> yeah
<stacks88> was gonna say that earlier, thats the route i went with
<stacks88> it shows all the interfaces and using bash, i can throw in the result from operstate file into a variable and determine which interfaces are up so that seems to work out
<chowder> Bashing-om: any idea when the package issue is going to be fixed? I won't be updating for a ling time
<squinty> stacks88, cool  :-)  i learnt something new checking this out so thanks.
<Bashing-om> chowder: The "fix" is not to abuse the system . "proposed" -> testing/experimental ( what might be) - get what ya want and get out . The link has the procedure to recover.
<vitor__> I'm trying to use sikuli on Ubuntu but I'm having some problems. Someone can have a look?
<marc___> hey can anyone help with install of intel 945 on 14.04?
<StukaBR> test
<anabain> after a regular dist-upgrade in 15.10 to the latest kernel I'm having an initramfs issue and my box won't boot unless I boot using an older kernel. What's going on?
<Jordan_U> anabain: Do you see an error message when you have a failed boot? If so, what is it?
<anabain> no I only see an (initramfs) message and a BusyBox info. Before that I can only see some messages saying 'not able to mount as ext3, and some others with ext2...
<anabain> Jordan_U, ^
<Jordan_U> anabain: Please take a picture (for example, with your phone) of the messages you see before the initramfs shell.
<anabain> Jordan_U, the last working kernel is 4.2.0-22
<anabain> Jordan_U, 25 and 27 won't boot, booting process gets stuck at the initramfs thing
<phara0h> hi
<phara0h> :d
<AndChat|611184> Heyy
<AndChat|611184> Whasup
<AndChat|611184> I rolled a human on a stick lol
<phara0h> :D
<AndChat|611184> Somebody mark this aomewhere hahahh
<Jordan_U> AndChat|611184: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only. Please try #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.
<phara0h> i think youre a bot lol
<AndChat|611184> Nono im not usimg android app
<AndChat|611184> Hey someone tell me please how to root ubuntu 13 sudo comand cant be used by guest acc
<phara0h> hahah :d
<Jordan_U> AndChat|611184: Ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 are both no longer supported (EOL). I recommend simply installing Ubuntu 14.04 or Ubuntu 15.10.
<AndChat|611184> Mhm i see
<chowder> Bashing-om: installed the files. Now testing....and....it works!
<chowder> Bashing-om: thanks again, really appreciate it
<nonacore> hey
<anabain> ok, Jordan_U, Now I'm not getting the ext2, ext3 errors, after trying this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<anabain> Jordan_U, but I keep having the BusyBox konsole message and the (initramfs) prompt...
<Bashing-om> chowder: Great .. did you also disable the "proposed" repo ?
<Jordan_U> anabain: What exacly did you try?
<StukaBR> Someone use Sikuli on Ubuntu?
<anabain> Jordan_U, previous to the 'EXT4-fs (sdXY): couldn't mount as ext2/3 due to feature incompatibilities' error messages I get a screen with an fsck error message: it says /dev/sdd1 (this is where / is) is already mounted
<anabain> Jordan_U, as for the post I  mentioned, I tried the fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda2 -y  command
<Jordan_U> anabain: Did it fix any errors? Did you try running fsck without "-b 32768" first?
<anabain> no, errors keep showing at boot time, at least with 27 version. Should I?
<Jordan_U> anabain: Why did you run fsck against sdb2 if your root filesystem is on sdd1?
<bazhang> StukaBR, installed from where
<Joel> what am I missing here? https://gist.github.com/jjshoe/90437ad125602f8bae75
<anabain> Jordan_U, no, I changed it properly, sdb2 is the example on that post, mine is sdd1 and I fsckED against it
<anabain> Jordan_U, btw, I made fsck.ext4 /dev/sdd1 at the initramfs prompt (unmounting /dev/sdd previously) and it says it's clean
<squinty> Joel,  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/ufw-essentials-common-firewall-rules-and-commands    search for 443  gives various examples
<Joel> squinty, the actual issue seems to be one of in vs. incoming, while incoming is in the doc, it doesn't seem to work.
<StukaBR> bazhang, I'm trying to use sikuli-script-java
<n-iCe> Hi guys, does a linux system(Ubuntu in my case) needs a hard disk defragmentation?
<k1l_> n-iCe: if you use the ubuntu standard filesystem ext4, then not
<n-iCe> k1l_: awesome, why is that?
<k1l_> n-iCe: the technic is called journaling
<n-iCe> one more thing k1l_, how can I disable they key "alt" to prevent prompt the "type your command" dialog
<k1l_> n-iCe: use the shortcuts setting in system settings -> keyboards
<width> hello
 * width /nick jimmyxu
<RETR0> hey guys
<nolsen> How to get fglrx-updates to work on mainline kernel?
<nolsen> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.5.0-040500rc2-generic is not supported
<teward> nolsen: pretty certain they're not designed to work with the mainline kernels, so making it work would require the people at Canonical with access to restricted codebases (like the fglrx stuff) to recompile against that
<Ben64> hey guys, my keyboard layout randomly changed, to what i think might be the UK one, or maybe JP?
<k1l_> nolsen: you need the kernel image and header files
<Ben64> this is the shift+number keys in order, 1 thru 0 !"#$%&'()~
<droolendug> exit
<lritter> hey guys, i think i just borked up an upgrade path
<lritter> i used dist-upgrade + manual edit of sources.list instead of do-release-upgrade  to upgrade from 14.04 to vivid and... well... the system is in disarray
<lritter> apt-get dist-upgrade refuses to install a bunch of held-back packages
<lritter> and i don't know what to do, i tried all the usual things
<lritter> does anyone have a good idea how to recover from this?
<nolsen> teward: Well it didn't work for the stable kernel either.
<nolsen> I couldn't even CTRL+F1 and see what's wrong.
<xangua> lritter: backup and reinstall
<lritter> xangua, let's try something else.
<lritter> the system still runs. i can still run apt, i'm still connected to the internet.
<lritter> i still have a graphical environment. :)
<xangua> good, then backup should be easier
<lritter> i have the feeling that i can fix this with a bit of magic, so backup & reinstall is overblown
<xangua> lritter: there's no such thing as magic and now you know you don't manually edit your source file in Ubuntu
<lritter> we'll see about that.
<endev15> Just recently, about 2 hours ago Disk management started telling me "DISK IS LIKELY TO FAIL SOON (20 C / 68 F)." Any ideas? Thanks.
<Bashing-om> endev15: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools . Be prepared to replace the drive .
<endev15> Bashing-om, Is there any way it could be repaired?
<Bashing-om> endev15: See what the tests reveal .
<endev15> Bashing-om, Using SMART? Reading some articles about it on askubuntu.com right now, but will look at that soon too.
<Bashing-om> dn
<endev15> dn?
<Bashing-om> endev15: .. Though not 100% conclusive, the results are indicative .// dn is me typing in the dark ,,, and hitting the enter key when I did not have that intent ,
<endev15> Bashing-om, I will note, that this error was only noticed after installing Windows and reinstalling GRUB this morning. I really don't get it though seeing as my HDD is no more that a year and a half old...
<endev15> Bashing-om, I mention Windows because I just read that there is a "Reallocated Sector Count" which are sectors used by another area of the drive but marked as unusable. I would wonder if this could trigger the error.
<Bashing-om> endev15: Drives live a hard life, subject to failure at any time . though generally a good drive has a life expectancy of about 5 years in normal usage .
<endev15>  Bashing-om, Only 5 years? I thought it was more like 10... I guess though I should probably look into an SSD just to be safe though.
<Bashing-om> endev15: Run the smart test .. will answer a bunch of questions .
<endev15> Bashing-om, Yeah I'll do that now after a read a couple of things..
<Bashing-om> endev15: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192335 <-How to read output of smartctl .
<manjaro-kde5> hello
<endev15> Bashing-om, OK thanks. Will check that out. If I run into problems I'll ask,
<sruli> malware on linux? i just watched https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_lhqg_p21k&list=WL&index=36 where he proves that malware on linux does exist (4.30 minutes into vid) can someone debunk his mythbusting vid or do i need AV?
<Bashing-om> endev15: We are here . That is what we do .
<endev15> Bahsing-om, Thanks!!
<Bashing-om> !virus | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sruli> Bashing-om: in that video he shows a malware effecting his linux system
<sruli> Bashing-om: it was wierd as the malware files were exe files, i was thinking maybe the application did not run as it was not expecting these files in its dir, can you check that vid from 4.30 minute and give ur opinion?
<endev15> sruli, It is probably fake. EXE files don't run in Ubuntu anyway unless you have installed Wine. And at that, Wine works terrible (for me anyway).
<jakethepython> hello room
<jakethepython> i am having trouble trying to make a samba server work
<sruli> endev15: he shows wine is not installed in his system
<sruli> i need an opinion based on the evidence in that video
<sruli> also in his vid he talks about UUID vs /dev that with UUId in fstab u cannot take hdd from one pc to another, in ubuntu has this changed from 14.04 to 15.10? i clone hdds the whole time for other PCs, i just spent 2 weeks setting up a 15.10 i need to know if i will be able to clone for other PCs or i wasted my time
<endev15> sruli, Then it is fake. It is impossible to run EXE files in Linux without some sort of compatibility layer such as Wine. And there aren't many Linux compatibility layers other than full out emulators.
<sruli> endev15: do u mind taking a look at that vid from 4.30 minute and give ur opinion? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_lhqg_p21k&list=WL&index=36
<Jordan_U> sruli: C# executables are also often .exe files and can run in GNU/Linux. I can also make a bash script that if you ran woudl upload all your files to my server. This is a problem of Trojans rather than Viruses, and is solved by only running programs from trusted sources (the primary trusted source being the package manager / default repositories). Note, I have not watched the video and don't much care to
<Jordan_U> .
<endev15> sruli, If you have enabled drive encryption in the Ubuntu setup, you cannot use your HDD in another computer without the key. If it is not enabled then you can. I may or may not be able to look at the video.
<Bashing-om> sruli: I run an old ATI graphics card, in videos my card overheats and shuts the system down, so no I can not view the vid . Besides ..my opinion, pure bunk , At the least an ..exe us Windows, and that implies wine .. and that implies he should have had antivirus . . UUIDs ARE the way to go . With UUIDs one can transfer drives from other machines .
<godflux> Hi
<sruli> endev15: i use luks, as i said until now i never had a problem cloning hdd's and moving to other systems, i want to know if this changed in 15.10
<endev15> sruli, Jordan_U is correct. It is trojans not viruses. The way to protect yourself is not install ANYTHING from untrusted sources. And as Jordan_U says, even though I am terrible with Bash scripting even I could write a script that if you CHOSE to run it, it would upload all your files to my server. It is more of a matter of choice on Linux than a matter of infecting viruses.
<endev15> sruli, I would watch the video but I am currently on limited cell service and possibly have a failing computer. I will bookmark it though and watch it tomorrow morning around 6:30 AM Pacific Time,
<Jordan_U> sruli: You should carefully avoid ever having two volumes, be they filesystems or LUKS volumes, with identical UUIDs connected to the same machine at the same time. UUID stands for Universally Unique Identifier and any time you have UUIDs that aren't Unique you're risking trouble. A common solution to this is to either A: Not do byte level copies of volumes (instead using tar/rsync/cp) or B: Change the UU
<Jordan_U> ID of the cloned volume immediately after cloning.
<sruli> Jordan_U: not sure i understand, can u please explain?
<sruli> i only use trusted sources, i know ppa is not supported here, but for 1 machine i am setting up for a new linux user he wants win 10 theme, i found the them at this repository ppa:noobslab/themes i have seen this repository around alot, would u advise not to use as untrusted source?
<endev15> sruli, I did see the title of the video and who it was by, and after seeing other videos by him I am not sure he is trustworthy. It is the truth that there can be "viruses" on any system, except on Linux it is the case of someone making a virus script, either lying to make you download and run it, or managing to hack your computer which is unlikely.
<squinty> sruli,  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware   might be of interest
<endev15> sruli, I believe noobslab/themes is a OK repository, but always be careful and be ready to pull the power cord of your computer if all else fails.
<endev15> squinty, sruli, The truth is, unless you allow it, it can be almost impossible to get viruses anywhere.
<sruli> Jordan_U: i didnt notice the first part of ur message about UUID, i understand now, so never used 2 exact cloned drives on 1 system is what u r saying? thats logical would never do that
<sruli> endev15: i agree, there is no logical way for it to run unless explicitly allowing, this vid made me confused, though, i believe the problem he was having was caused by the app refusing to run with unidentified files in its dir, but i need someone to have a look and tell me if that is the case
<endev15> sruli, I think that he is faking it trying to put on a show, scare people, and have what he seems to think is fun.
<Bashing-om> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Bashing-om> sruli: ^^
<ariel_05> i need help i dont have wireless internet
<Jordan_U> sruli: Yes, that is what I meant.
<ariel_05> does anybody know how to enable the wifi?
<squinty> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<endev15> ubottu is neat!!
<Bashing-om> !ubottu | endev15
<ubottu> endev15: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<endev15> Wow ubottu
<endev15> ubottu needs his website redesigned!
<ubottu> endev15: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<endev15> It needs a nicer interface kinda like the apps made with Atom.io or my website: smartphone-repair.ca (forget the weird name)
<sruli> endev15: i agree, as it freely admits its not intelligent it'll nevr understand it needs to be redesigned ;-)
<endev15> sruli, I should see if I can contact the web developer.. Suggest some stuff to him.
<sruli> for all u know the developer might alsobe a bot
<endev15> True.... Sadly.....
<endev15> ubottu, is your developer a bot?
<ubottu> endev15: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<endev15> Wow he doesn't even know himself...
<sruli> no, it was referring to its developer ;-)
<Jordan_U> endev15: If you would like to volunteer to redesign ubottu's website I'm sure your contributions would be appreciated.
<endev15> Jordan_U, Where could I do that?
<Jordan_U> endev15: Please join #ubuntu-bots-devel and ask there.
<endev15> Jordan_U, Because I would be interested sometime in the near future...
<lritter> update: i'm fixing my unruly mid-upgraded system by downgrading back to 14.04
<lritter> takes forever, needs a lot of manual downgrading, but it works
<Jordan_U> lritter: "Downgrading" is pretty much never a good idea.
<Jordan_U> lritter: I bet that you will find that in the end it will not have "worked", and by that point your system may be so broken that we won't be willing to support fixing it. We explicitly do *not* support downgrading.
<lritter> Jordan_U,it's already broken, so situation can only improve
<Jordan_U> lritter: To be clear, having now read your previous messages, "downgrading" is even less supported than manually changing your sources.lst to upgrade.
<endev15> I downloaded and started running the extended SMART test on my possibly failing HDD, but can anyone tell what the conveyance type of test it?
<Jordan_U> lritter: You may go from an obviously broken system to a subtly broken system. In many ways that would actually be worse, as things could break when you're depending on your machine to do something important.
<lritter> Jordan_U, true.
<lritter> Jordan_U, let's try tho!
<lritter> :)
<batman_> howdy doody neighbors
<batman_> counter strike fest anyone?
<endev15> batamn_, counter strike fest?
<squinty> #ubuntu-offtopic
<alhacker> cara menginstall aircreck
<endev15> N o t h i n g    i s    h a p p e n i n g    h e r e    i s    i t ? ? ?
<alhacker> clear
<endev15> alhacker, Why don't you just use Kali?
<alhacker> happy
<endev15> alhacker I don't understand
<sfdebug> Hi, i have a problem, does anyone can help me please? i have ubuntu 14.04 installed but the wifi network icon desapeared and i dont know how to enable wifi network again... i tried Fn + f6 but didn't work
<BinaryDinner> what to use to record screen?
<endev15> BinaryDinner use Kazam.
<sfdebug> does anyone has idea how to enable my wifi network icon that desapeared? ubuntu 14.04
<BinaryDinner> endev15: thank you
<endev15> BinaryDinner, and if you do tutorials and need what you type to automatically popup on the screen use ScreenKey.
<endev15> !wifi | sfdebug
<ubottu> sfdebug: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BinaryDinner> endev15: :D thank you
<endev15> BinaryDinner, Kazam seems to be the most reliable as a have used a few of them. The only disadvantage with ScreenKey is that if you type your password it still shows up which requires either editing the video to remove or editing the base program.
<endev15> BinaryDinner, see my video at vimeo.com/endev15 about screen recording for Linux. Sorry the video is not the greatest, was in a rush that day.
<BinaryDinner> endev15: good to know, just tried Kazam, works awesome
<endev15> BinaryDinner: Nice to hear that! Its always great to help a few people!
<endev15> sfdebug: Did those documentation help?
<endev15> Does anyone know of any good diagramming/flowcharting software for Ubuntu? (Other than Dia)
<BinaryDinner> endev15: have you tried web based apps?
<endev15> BinaryDinner, Not really as I would rather do it locally. However, if you know of any good free web based apps that would be great.
<BinaryDinner> endev15: try this https://www.draw.io/ it is not perfect but worth a try in my opinion
<endev15> BinaryDinner: Thanks it looks pretty good. Giving it a try now!
<homa_> hi my friends
<Theman> hello
<newbie007> greetings, I've got an issue where the Capital letters or perhaps underlined letters are missing from everywhere (menus etc). Any idea how to fix this?
<ramkam2013> hi guys
<ramkam2013> i'm using a reverse proxy with apache
<ramkam2013> and want to find a way to update the reverse proxy ip destination, so i'm using an environment variable
<ramkam2013> and i'm looking on how to remotely update it ...
<ramkam2013> updating it with ssh -t user@server "export ZEVAR=zzzz"
<ramkam2013> isn' persisting
<ramkam2013> any clue on how to make this
<ramkam2013> i'm kind of intermediate or newbie in bash
<ramkam2013> cheers !
<paco> hello
<Gh0stInAShell> hello
<Gh0stInAShell> paco: sup?
<son-goku> hello
<artois> 'lo
<son-goku> is there a way to force close an app that is not closing by simply closing the 'x' button or quit
<son-goku> *clicking
<han-solo> kill -9 <pid>
<han-solo> <pid> is the pid of your application
<son-goku> how do i find the pid of my application?
<han-solo> ps aux | grep <application_name>
<han-solo> or just 'ps' will do in some cases
<denis_> hi
<son-goku> thanks han-solo it worked
<denis_> how you doing ?
<han-solo> No problem
<son-goku> i installed virtual box but i can't find it by searching it in the menu :/ what do i do?
<son-goku> hi denis_ im fine, how about you?
<han-solo> checked google?
<batman_> going off-line for a bit
<DaMastah> Hi ! Can someone please tell me how to make a servicxe only run once an iscsi target has been mounted please ?
<Jordan_U> DaMastah: What service? What version of Ubuntu? What is your end goal?
<dumbo_000> hello, i'm partitioning my HD, got some questions about it.
<dumbo_000> i.e. is it a wise idea to create a first small partition for bootloader, before all other partitions? (in case of multiboot with other OS)
<DaMastah> Jordan_U: I'm on Ubuntu server 15.10 and I'm trying to get my rtorrent.service unit to run after a mount is made by the iscsi intiator
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: That depends. The primary reason to have such a separate /boot/ partition is to work around buggy BIOSs that can't handle large drives properly. Another reason is to make it simpler to delete OS partitions without breaking the ability to boot entirely, but for that purpose I would recommend a separate partition just for grub, with /boot/ still being a part of your root filesystem.
<odroid> test
<odroid> testtttttttttttt
<odroid> syn
<odroid> sytn
<odroid> syn
<odroid> syn
<odroid> syn
<dumbo_000> is it a good idea to create an extended partition for root,main folder and swap? or i should leave swap in another partition? (I got 4GB ram is it a good idea to make a 8GB swap partition?) can I make all the extended partition with ext4 filesystem,even the swap? or it is better to make an ext4 filesystem for all of the sub-partition of the extended one?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U buggy Bios i would like to make better (can't use linux bios btw..)
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U so can you tell me how much the size should be for a boot partition (grub or syslinux)
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U what's the diffeence between those? i got a UEFI machine, had windows 7 installed and it was convinced i had a bios machine even if i could use UEFI i suppose..don't know exactly if can or not..investigating about it.
<dumbo_000> can someone help me doing it right?
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: I'll be away for about 30 minutes.
<dumbo_000> OMG. thanks for help btw.
<dumbo_000> oh come on none can help me with that?I don't have much time and must do it good.
<azizLIGHT> is this ok sudo dd if=Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso /dev/sdd
<azizLIGHT> if sdd is the drive with flash drive
<badbugz> Hi. Is there a way to tell apt not to ever install a version of a package from a particular repo?
<badbugz> So, a bit of context - apt-get install foobar (foobar is provided in repo x and repo y). However, I'd like it to install only from repo x and avoid repo y completely.
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: What makes you think that your BIOS has problems properly handling large drives? How large is your drive?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U oh..just 500GB
<dumbo_000> but UEFI machines got functionalities that bios doesn't have...it work better than bios on UEFI machines
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: I'm confused about your end goal now. Are you planning to dual boot with Windows? If so, and if you can't figure out how to install Windows for UEFI, then it's best to install Ubuntu for BIOS as well. Mixing BIOS and UEFI based OSs makes dual booting difficult.
<kingmonkeykk5> hi
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U dual boot with many different OS's. maybe even windows 7 but mainly linux, bsd...and others.
<dumbo_000> (sorry not dual boot, multi-boot)
<dumbo_000> i like to explore O.S's. that's my perversion.
<dumbo_000> :P
<kingmonkeykk5> vbox  is there no
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: Do you have any indication that your boot firmware has problems with large drives?
<satinder> Hi , How I can make iso image of installed ubuntu , Easily
<satinder> please any one can help
<satinder> hi anyone there ??
<linux1456> satinder: yes, whom you want to meet?
<satinder> linux1456 : sir , I want know , How I can make my installed ubuntu image easily
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U nope. I don't have such indication. but it's about all drives performance,and how do they work together,not only HDs
<satinder> dumbo_000 : how I can make iso image of my installed ubuntu system
<satinder> ??
<satinder> can you help me
<Padroni> satinder, is this what you are looking for?
<Padroni> https://www.howtoforge.com/creating-your-own-distributable-ubuntu-dvd-relinux
<satinder> yes
<satinder> like that
<satinder> Padroni
<Padroni> yes?
<Padroni> Relinux will let you create your own custom linux install, with the software you want on it.
<Padroni> once that it done, you just move your /home backup over to the new install.
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: Assuming that your boot firmware handles large drives properly, which it probably does, and assuming you still want to get this done quickly for now but eventually want a configuration that's convenient for adding and removing many OSs, I would recommend the following: Create an ext4 partition that will be used as a dedicated grub partition but just leave it empty for now. Install Ubuntu all on
<Jordan_U>  a single partition (with maybe a swap partition also, same size as RAM, or you could use a swap file same size as RAM). Then you'll be ready to go, and I can help you setup the dedicated grub partition, essentially like this: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Multi_002dboot-manual-config but with more dynamic scripting when you have more time.
<phoenix__> ?q
<Colin___> Hey guys im sort of new, just having problems trying to install ubuntu from windows 10. Anyone able to help?
<guest> hi guys
<Colin___> Anyone able to help me install ubuntui from windows?
<\sv> i need to find a ubuntu / linux driver for the blootooth of my asus k53u laptop, a driver exists for windows. here is the LSPCI http://paste.ubuntu.com/14864165/ here is the proof that the laptop is an ubuntu certified device http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201110-9891/ here is the support webpage for the laptop https://www.asus.com/us/Notebooks/K53U/ and a list of drivers where it seems bluetooth is supported in
<\sv> windows http://devid.drp.su/?dev=USB\VID_04CA%26PID_3002&l=en
<\sv> oops sorry for the flood
<guest> bazhang ?
<guest> install windwos applications on linux using "wine"(i think most of them)
<guest> *windows
<\sv> guest its a driver not an ap
<\sv> guest its a driver not an application
<guest> just giving out info
<guest> if anybody wants to !
<\sv> guest ive been using ubuntu for 10 years.
<dorelyo> is it fine if I set swappines to 1?
<dorelyo> I have 2 gb of ram
<Trinity> hi guys, i'm running 14.04 LTS and trying to edit sudoers
<satinder> Padroni : are you here ??
<Trinity> before doing so i'm trying to set the editor to the correct editor which would be nano in my case
<Trinity> sudo select-editor shows that nano is selected but running sudo visudo still uses vim
<Trinity> is select-editor broken? or am I missing some step?
<dylan> hello guys i need help upgrading from 14.04.3 to 15.04?
<dylan> it says Could not calculate the upgrade   An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu   If none of this applies, then please report this bug using the  command 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core' in a terminal.    Restoring origina
<Trinity> nvmd, i fixed my issue
<dylan> or do i have to create bootable usb to upgrade?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U oh thank you...really useful :) i'll follow your tip :)
<dumbo_000> seems a good way to make it work correctly :)
<Loshki> Trinity: try sudo env EDITOR="nano" visudo
<Trinity> Loshki, i've fixed it with sudo update-alternatives --config-editor but thanks :D
<dylan> exit
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U one last thing..how big should be the dedicated grub partition?
<BlackDalek> hello... Can anyone help me with Deja Dup issues? I keep getting "Back up failed" It reckons I have run out of space, but backup drive is larger than the folder I wish to backup on host drive, so what's up?
<BlackDalek> Also, the backup drive is empty, formatted to ext4
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U well when I have more time..but i dunno if you'll talk with dumbo_000 again, this is not my computer someone borrowed me this computer to do other things on my main computer...
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U: well if i need to do something like that i know i'll find you here so not difficult to keep in touch ;)
<BlackDalek> I am trying to back up my home folder (115Gb) to my backup drive (empty formatted 120Gb), but Deja Dup keeps telling me my backup drive ran out of space.
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: 100 MB is more than enough for just grub.
<dumbo_000> 100MB it's exactly the size i was thinking about...thank you for your precious help :)
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: If you want to put some bootable isos on there as well, then you'll want room for that, but you can also keep bootable isos on any other partition or resize the grub partition when you delete one of the OSs.
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: You're welcome.
<boss> hello good people... I use one computer as file server and I don't have GUI, that's fine for me, I just want to know if there is a chance for me to customize CLI as it's only option that I need on that server
<boss_> anyone ?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U sorry if i bother again: what if i make a different partition for swap and make it double the size of my ram (i have still a free ram slot) or i can do 2 swap in an extended partition and then configure it to use on any linux distro?
<hateball> boss_: The answer is Yes
<hateball> boss_: Now, how about you ask your real question?
<BlackDalek> I am trying to back up my home folder (115Gb) to my backup drive (empty formatted 120Gb), but Deja Dup keeps telling me my backup drive ran out of space. Can anyone tell me why it keeps saying this?
<hateball> BlackDalek: are the partitions using the same filesystem and blocksize?
<boss_> I want to customize CLI on my server.... like font size and color
<BlackDalek> hateball, I think so... I can go check the system drive. But why? Should it make any difference if for example host drive is FAT and external backup drive is EXT4?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U: i have 4Gb ram but can extend to 8Gb...can i make a 8gb extended partition with 2 4Gb swap sub-partitions,will it work good outside the main extended linux partition (usr and root) ?
<fred_> hello
<hateball> BlackDalek: if the blocksize differs and you're copying files of varying size, yes
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U: making a 8gb swap partition if i currently have 4gb ram will be pointless?
<hateball> BlackDalek: lets say you have a file that is 6kb and your blocksize is 4kb, then that file will use 8kb of space. See where I am going with this?
<hateball> BlackDalek: you'll also need to make sure that that external drives partition doesnt have space reserved for root. 5% is the default, and that would make it smaller than 115Gb
<BlackDalek> hateball, ok... I see that could make file size calculations vary considerably for large amounts. Anyway, I just checked and both the host drive and backup drive are formatted identically, so I am guessing block size should be the same.
<BlackDalek> nautilus claims the home folder is 115Gb. Backup drive has a partition of 120Gb, no root. Do I need more than 120Gb to backup 115Gb?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U: please read when you have time i need some quick help.
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: You will likely never need to use swap for normal use with 4 GiB of RAM. Where swap is mostly used today is when hibernating, in which case you need to be able to hold all non-discardable virtual memory in the swap device. That's basically the only reason to even has as much swap as RAM, for most users.
<BlackDalek> Is there some limitation on Deja Dup where it won't back up unless drive is... say, 20% larger than the folder(s) you are tyring to backup?
<BlackDalek> Trying*
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U so for a laptop that is supposed to be for a normal use i'd never need swap? i'm making it just for performance but maybe i am wrong
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U ok  so the most important question..i already told you that i am partitioning using archlinux cause it's the only distro I have right now.. ok: the 100mb boot partition, primary or extended? no need to be dos compatible if i use grub? if i leave it like an empty0 partition i'm afraid that when i need to setup that partition i have to format the partition again i would like to avoid that issue..
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U i assume and accept that you are more experienced than me with those kind of things..please look again at : http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/partitions.html under partition type..what type would you chose for that partition?
<dumbo_000> linux partition?
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U:it's true that i can do mkfs.ext4 to dev/sda(n) but i suppose it makes some difference in setup if i make it primary or extended...will it work the same way with every OS ? maybe i dunno how it exactly work and what i am talking about, but i need to make that partition tab to go on with installation cause i can't use a computer other way,cause this is not my computer and must give back to its owner.
<dumbo_000> 0 Empty? and then make a ext4 file system later?
<cspack> if it's GPT then you can have up to 128 primary partitions, no need to use extended.
<azizLIGHT> just wanted to say that ubuntu is AWESOME
<dumbo_000> cspack: cfdisk only allow me to make 4 partitions
<fishcooker> let say i want to audit the specific user; ie: knowing what an user do on the box.. history line would be nice, what file copied, edited or etc.. is it possible?
<dumbo_000> for that reason i use extended partitions.
<satinder> hi , there is a any best way make a live cd or iso image from install unbutu
<dumbo_000> cspack 128 primary partitions..no after the 4th it says i can't do more partitions.
<satinder> without dd or any long duration spending
<satinder> software
<dumbo_000> cspack: it's dos labeled hard drive should i format it?
<dumbo_000> cspack can i make it gpt?
<dumbo_000> cspack: help that noob, please.
<dumbo_000> the more i go on with this the more i know i know nothing.
<_cyclops_> Hi - how do i make sure that *one* package is *not* updated automatically with the automatic/unattended update at night?
<dumbo_000> omg damn windows i used it for too long it ruined my life.
<AlexPortable> How can I find out which chipset I have so I can use it in /etc/sensors3.conf ?
<Kingsy_> I have a question. I have ubuntu installed on my htpc, which is connect to a av receiver then the tv. Everything works great but if I leave the PC on, turn off the av receiver and tv, then come back after a few hours (overnight say) when I turn things back on I get no video output from the machine.. what could be the problem?
<djam90> I installed Ubuntu 14 on Digital Ocean LAMP stack and it comes with Apache.. I can't seem to run anything such as "apache2 --version" without running this first: source /etc/apache2/envvars    my question is... WHY
<dumbo_000> used it till born never had to deal with those problems before..something like 5 years ago the only choices i had to make about partitions were only fat32 or nfts...
<dumbo_000> i met linux around 5 years ago, was on ubuntu but not really curious about those kind of things i had my ubuntu linux installed all looked to be fine with my desktop interface,i still used my other windows pc for everything else and never got too much into linux world.i never cared to make something like multibooting before some month ago.
<cfhowlett>   dumbo_000 this is the tech support channel.  please restrict off-topic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic. thank you.
<dumbo_000> cfhowlett yeah sorry you're right. thank you.
<al2o3-cr> cfhowlett: chill
<dumbo_000> how to make my hard disk gpt?
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: use a partioning tool
<moonpunter> gparted
<dumbo_000> it's the only hard disk i have because it's a laptop. running archlinux iso cd...haven't got anything else right now...
<moonpunter> if you're running from the cd you can do it
<moonpunter> gparted is a good partiioning tool
<_cyclops_> Kingsy, likely your devices turn 'on' automatically (CEC protocol on HDMI?). Check what the computer is doing in the night and see what might wake the other devices up
<moonpunter> using cd is pretty old school, but whatevs. it'd be better if you had  usb drive handy to create another live system.
<moonpunter> idk what arch would have on its default tools though
<moonpunter> got to be something of course since it's an install medium
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GUID_Partition_Table
<cfhowlett> also see man gdisk
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: use cfdisk
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: tui interface but pretty easy to use
<dumbo_000> al2o3-cr with cfdisk i can't change how the whole hard disk work
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: sure
<dumbo_000> i can only make a primary or extended partition
<Kingsy> _cyclops_: what do you mean? sorry I don't fully understand.. the problem is the htpc wont display video after a period of time.
<dumbo_000> if i make an extended partition and put everything into it..
<duderino416> DUMBO0000 make sure you back up EVERYTHING you need BEFORE doing any changes/partitioning to your disk
<dumbo_000> well it's not exactly what i am supposed to do...
<dumbo_000> i don't need nothing...i erased any file...
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: you don't need extended with gpt
<al2o3-cr> or better yet use brtfs
<dumbo_000> al2o3-cr than please teach me how to make my hard disk gpt
<dumbo_000> (could be dangerous to do that?)
<Kingsy> _cyclops_: what do you mean by the devices "turn on automatically" ? I turn the devices on
<duderino416> Dumbo --- you want to to look up gdisk for GPT partitions.
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: cfhowlett already linked to a great wiki :p
<duderino416> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/gdisk.8.html
<AlexPortable> How can I find out which chipset I have so I can use it in /etc/sensors3.conf ?
<al2o3-cr> AlexPortable: how you mean chipset?
<DavidFromBE> is anyone familiar with fglrx-core ? i would like to know how to overclock a gpu
<dumbo_000> ok on archlinux iso cd i have gdisk (but not gparted)
<cspack> dumbo_000: cfdisk only works with MBR partitioning, that's why it only allows 4 primary partitions. use cgdisk or gparted if you want GPT
<al2o3-cr> ^cgdisk my mistake good call cspack
<dumbo_000> cgdisk then :)
<al2o3-cr> AlexPortable: `lscpu` or `cat /proc/cpuinfo` should get you what you need
<dumbo_000> so i do cgdisk /dev/sda ?
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: yep
<al2o3-cr> dumbo_000: read the wiki carefully
<al2o3-cr> ok gotta get a move on, cya later people :p
<AlexPortable> al2o3-cr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 this article says I need to find my chipset and find it in sensors3.conf and then edit it
<AlexPortable> al2o3-cr: I want to limit cpu fan speed to prevent noise
<dumbo_000> Warning! Non-GPT or damaged disk detected! This program will aptent to conert to GPT form or repair damage to GPT data structures, but may not succeed. use gdisk or another disk repair tool if you have a damaged GPT disk.
<AlexPortable> dumbo_000: well is it gpt?
<dumbo_000> i dunno i already parted it non-gpt
<dumbo_000> but you said i can make it gpt...
<cspack> dumbo_000: that's normal, it will convert it to gpt for you but you will lose any existing partitions
<al2o3-cr> AlexPortable: If you don't manage to what needs to be done, i'll be back later this afternoon and will walk you through but i must go now
<AlexPortable> al2o3-cr: okay :)
<dumbo_000> cspack so i go on with this? i don't want to loose my laptop...
<dumbo_000> please be kind with it don't make me do things that i would regret...
<AlexPortable> dumbo_000: the worst that can happen is losing data
<cspack> dumbo_000: do you have any existing partitions on that drive that you need to keep?
<AlexPortable> dumbo_000: make backups before installing something
<dumbo_000> cspack as i said no...i don't have data is a new pc.
<dumbo_000> i had freedos.
<dumbo_000> then windows...
<dumbo_000> then attempted to install archlinux
<cspack> dumbo_000: what is your goal now? what are you trying to do?
<dumbo_000> cspack so i pressed a key. i'm on cgdisk 1.0.1
<dumbo_000> it shows me the archlinux partitions i made before.
<dumbo_000> should i delete those partitions?
<satinder> how we can use crow tab if I want my script run 8 hours daily
<satinder> ??
<satinder> anyone can help
<cfhowlett> !cron | satinder,
<ubottu> satinder,: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<dumbo_000> or i can just change type of partition?
<satinder> !cron
<cspack> dumbo_000: I would just delete them and start over
<dumbo_000> cspack: ok. so I don't need no more to make an extended partition for linux
<cspack> dumbo_000: right, you can make all primary
<dumbo_000> i can make for the moment a multi boot (100mb)partition an /usr a /root and a swap linux partition
<dumbo_000> and set all as primary.
<dumbo_000> right?
<cspack> dumbo_000: are you still trying to install archlinux or ubuntu or? I'm not sure what your goal is.
<dumbo_000> for multiboot partition i mean as someone suggested me a partition for grub
<dumbo_000> to help me run different OS at the same time
<dumbo_000> cspack i want to install both...but i'm installing archlinux first...
<dumbo_000> cause i like the challenge and ubuntu is easy and confortable to install
<dumbo_000> i prefer to install it after archlinux
<dumbo_000> :P
<cspack> dumbo_000: ok so create 100mb partition and use mount point /boot/grub, then make a swap partition and a root partition. optionally you can make a /home. I would make a /usr, leave that under root.
<cspack> wouldn't* make a /usr that is
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, I have ubuntu only on my box but perhaps this can suggest some guidance for your situation:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/14864548/
<dumbo_000> btw i like ubuntu,i like archlinux,i like debian,i like gentoo..i like LFS, i like FreeBSD..i like windows 7 Too...i like so many things
<dumbo_000> for that reason making a GPT hard drive sound good to me.
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: Windows cannot be installed to a GPT drive unless you install it for UEFI rather than BIOS.
<dumbo_000> i'm not the kind of guy who chose only one os if can have a lot of different choices
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U i suppose my machine is UEFI...but windows i had was running on bios...
<dumbo_000> had great issues with drivers...
<dumbo_000> crashes and blue screens...
<dumbo_000> i don't think will be a problem to run it how it's made for...my hardware will thank me.
<dumbo_000> the wrong thing should be to not have GPT.
<Lyden> I installed ubuntu on a liveUSB with persistence using UniversalUsbInstaller, when it starts XFCE has no text. THat was no matter, I went into terminal and installed a wm and purged xfce, however it's still running and i'm not sure how to kill it
<Jordan_U> dumbo_000: cfhowlett: For a separate grub partition you want it to be independant of any OS, so it should *not* be mounted to /boot/grub/, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Multi_002dboot-manual-config .
<Lyden> by no text I mean has squares instead of tetx
<dumbo_000> Jordan_U you're my hero :)
<dumbo_000> i don't know what kind of weird partition tab i would have made without your help guys...
<dumbo_000> my computer thanks you for keeping it healthy :)
<AlexPortable> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737 this article says I need to find my chipset and find it in sensors3.conf and then edit it. Where can I find my chipset?
<Lyden> Nevermind, I stopped the lightdm service
<Lyden> Does anyone know why wmaker would be slow?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, assuming an Intel chipset: sudo dmidecode | grep intel
<cfhowlett> *Intel*
<dumbo_000> ok guys, i need some help with cgdisk. I repeat the partition table i would like to make,more detailed GRUB partition (100mb), Linux usr partition (100Gb), linux Root partition (50Gb) ,EVENTUALLY linux swap (4Gb) -my ram is 4gb. first thing...it looks good to you or maybe i should balance it in a different way?
<dumbo_000> secon thing it ask me more than i expected, for each partition it ask me to insert certain values, can you help me with this?
<dumbo_000> First sector (2048-976773134, default = 2048):
<dumbo_000> Size in sectors or {KMGTP} (default = 976771087)
<cspack> dumbo_000: you don't need 100gb for /usr, perhaps you mean /home?
<dumbo_000> Hex code or GUID (L to show codes, Enter = 8300):
<dumbo_000> Enter New Partition name...well this is my choice.
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: but that chipset isn't listed in sensors3.conf
<dumbo_000> cspack i'm a noob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, as I said "assuming an Intel chipset".  I don't know what you have there.
<dumbo_000> yeah maybe i mean /home...i followed a tutorial on how to install archlinux and followed it...
<dumbo_000> but maybe that guy made lots of mistakes...
<AlexPortable> i have intel yes but i dont know what
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, sudo dmidecode | grep Intel        will return your chipset
<AlexPortable> okay thanks
<dumbo_000> or maybe the mistake is mine...
<cspack> dumbo_000: my advice is make it easy on yourself and just create /boot, root (/), and swap
<dumbo_000> cspack: no /usr/bin ?
<dumbo_000> cspack i don't want to make everything with root permissions...
<dumbo_000> i know sudo in ubuntu is used a lot...
<cspack> dumbo_000: /usr goes under root /.  User files go under /home/username
<cspack> dumbo_000: i'm suggesting just put everything under / except /boot and swap of course, but it's up to you.
<dumbo_000> so i can make root (/) and /home
<cspack> dumbo_000: if you want, sure
<dumbo_000> but why you think is better to put everything under / except /boot and swap?
<jackzhan11992> hi
<cspack> dumbo_000: just for simplicity, again just a suggestion
<dumbo_000> and no different partition for normal use?
<jackzhan11992> hi,everyone, I have problems about intalling wifi driver
<Elw3> I have a weird problem with apt, eg when i try to install mplayer  it just tells me that the depending packages are not going to be installed. So basically everything with a depend fails to install.
<dumbo_000> if i do so i'll always be admin for everything i do?
<dumbo_000> lots of mistakes can be made that way...
<dumbo_000> for what i know..for what i heard...
<Elw3> dumbo_000 personally i always use one partition.
<ViruzTanz> #ubuntu-it-chat
<jackzhan11992> I just install an ubuntu on my old laptop,but when it boots,it cannot connect to internet,any idea to fix this problem?(install wifi driver offline)
<dumbo_000> ok, #ubuntu-it-chat please.
<dumbo_000> ops...
<dumbo_000> #ubuntu-chat ?
<jackzhan11992> dumbo_000,do you mean I can join #ubuntu-it-chat  ?
<Elw3> jackzhan11992 are you sure you are missing drivers? Could be as simple as its just turned off.
<jackzhan11992> I am new to IRC, not very familiar with the rules
<dumbo_000> it's italian language
<cfhowlett> !details | jackzhan11992,
<ubottu> jackzhan11992,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Elw3> Never saw missing drivers, and i mayde dozens of installs.
<jackzhan11992> Elw3, I am not sure,how to confirm it ?
<dumbo_000> #ubuntu-offtopit
<Angs> how do I see if my XX port is enabled or disabled on UFW?
<dumbo_000> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jackzhan11992> ubottu, ok, I will describe the problem clearly
<ubottu> jackzhan11992: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dumbo_000> please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you think you can help me...and obviously if you want to.
<Elw3> jackzhan11992 try rfkill list
<jackzhan11992> the saddest thing is that the ethernet port of my old laptop is broken.
<jackzhan11992> I couldn's just connect the internet cabel,and fix the problem as many peope mentioned online
<Elw3> Well what doas the applet say?
<huwjr> hey, will PHP7 be packaged forubuntu 16?
<somsip> huwjr: ask in #ubuntu+1
<huwjr> cheers :D
<jackzhan11992> Elw3, ok, I have try "rfkill list" nothing appear
<somsip> !info php xenial
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component universe, is optional. Version 25 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<PowerKiller> version 25? lmfao
<somsip> huwjr: yeah - factoid is inconclusive. AIUI DEbian is looking to go to PHP7 but I've seen nothing to confirm what ubuntu is planning
<jackzhan11992> Elw3, I have tried the "rfkill lis", nothing happened
<nacc> somsip: huwjr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1522422
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522422 in php5 (Ubuntu) "Update to php 7.0" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nacc> just an FYI
<huwjr> ta dude
<Elw3> jackzhan11992 use your brain. Its --list or -l or something like that.
<Elw3> --list all
<Elw3> "man rfkill" when in doubt.
<jackzhan11992> Elw3, I am "maning" now, but it seem the usage of command is ok, but couldn't find wifi device
<jackzhan11992> by the way,I have brains,I am not robot, though,my major is about robotics...
<jackzhan11992> hahaha
<Elw3> "I am not robot", the most trusted words in the internet.
<Elw3> If rfkill lists nothing, then true, uts probably a driver thing.
<ck_mfc> No it is: "I read the terms"
<Elw3> Personally i wuold just take the drive out and plug it into another pc with working network to install them.
<linux1459> Hello. I had Dual Boot Windows 7+Ubuntu (with Linux GRUB) installed on my Office PC. Someone seems to have deleted the whole windows partition. Can i come to know when was it deleted to guess who did it?? Any help will be appreciated.
<linux1459> Hello. I had Dual Boot Windows 7+Ubuntu (with Linux GRUB) installed on my Office PC. Someone seems to have deleted the whole windows partition. Can i come to know when was it deleted to guess who did it?? Any help will be appreciated.
<k1t2> co sie tu odkurwia
<k1t2> halo halo
<cfhowlett> "seems to have ..." linux1459 ?? yes or no??
<k1t2> halp
<k1t2> guys whats this? XD
<Elw3> Was it only deleted or also overwritten?
<cfhowlett> k1t2, this is ubuntu support.
<k1t2> aaah ok
<cfhowlett> !topic | k1t2
<ubottu> k1t2: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1t2> thanks
<andybrine> wow! I have just moved over to Firefox and it continually using more and more memory. Does anyone know a way to resolve this?
<linux1459> cfhowlett: I meant it is surely deleted without my permission.
<andybrine> 50% cpu usage as well
<linux1459> cfhowlett: People other than me use the computer. When i tried to log in to Windows today, it said "No Such Partition". In Ubuntu Disk Utility shows that its "Free Space"
<cfhowlett> linux1459, the only person who can do that from a logged in ubuntu would be the system admin ...
<hateball> andybrine: are you using flash, that will eat cpu like mad unless you use flashblock
<hateball> andybrine: as for hogging memory... that's a feature
<andybrine> hateball, most of the time im not running anything
<andybrine> its isane :/
<hateball> andybrine: well it shouldnt use much cpu if you are on the landing page. if you however browse anywhere where flash is, your cpu will go crazy. that's how it works
<linux1459> cfhowlett: I have to give Password to many on trust. They need for Office work only.
<andybrine> hateball, why is this not the case with other browsers though
<cfhowlett> linux1459, wait you are saying you willingly gave out your ADMIN password?!
<Elw3> Password for office work...
<Elw3> You appear to be no smart man.
<cfhowlett> Elw3, no insults needed or allowed in this channel.  stop it.
<hateball> andybrine: if you use for instance chrome it has a newer version of flash that is slightly less worthless
<hateball> andybrine: but flash for firefox (npapi) has been long since abandoned by adobe
<linux1459> cfhowlett: Sir i work in a rProfessional Institute. To run Academic softwares I give password to students and faculty member.
<DocPlatypus> I'm on 14.04 LTS, and recently Evolution quit storing passwords, meaning I have to keep re-entering them every time Evolution starts. is this a known bug?
<andybrine> hateball, chrome is a hell of  lot quicker. I only need 2 tabs open for firefox to kill my cpu usage
<Elw3> cfhowlett i hear that many times a day, i just cant stop insulting :/
<andybrine> there has to be something wrong @/
<andybrine> :/
<hateball> andybrine: so use chrome? or install flashblock in firefox
<cfhowlett> linux1459, sadly, ubuntu has no protection against self-inflicted damage.  in the future consider letting other users into the GUEST account
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Elw3,
<ubottu> Elw3,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<andybrine> hateball, let me try that now
<Elw3> I meant its a chronic disorder cfhowlett
<linux1459> cfhowlett: Thanks for the information !
<andybrine> hateball I thought that would stop youtube from working... This is not a solution
<cfhowlett> Elw3, riiight.  well, if you can't control yourself, the mods will deal with it. as for me, I have additional room on my /ignore list.
<andybrine> think I have found the solution though. Delete Firefox and Never Install again on Ubuntu! :p
<hateball> andybrine: youtube is mostly html5, and you can allow flash per domain if you like. or just click to run
<Elw3> andybrine and this is really the browser? Does top says so? I had it that X was going 90% when a browser was open.
<andybrine> hateball, that not really a solution. more like going around the problem ...
<cfhowlett> linux1459, as a rule, I have 2 accounts on my computer.  1 Administrator used for system management, a normal desktop for everyday use.  I have the guest account available in case I ever find someone worthy enough to let them "borrow" my laptop.
<hateball> andybrine: Stop using Flash is the solution
<andybrine> Elw3 my cpu usage just climbs until it crashes.
<andybrine> hateball sorry mate, its now...
<andybrine> not...
<Elw3> andybrine but have you really checked by which process?
<DocPlatypus> nobody else here uses Evolution?
<andybrine> here is my pastebin: http://picpaste.com/Selection_073-Vden3rMN.png
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, please avoid "anyone else ..." questions.  YOUR problem and details matter, not "anyone"
<DocPlatypus> cfhowlett: ok. problem I'm having is that Evolution quit saving passwords as of a couple of days ago. I have to type in every password on start, even though "save password" is checked
<Elw3> Eh a pastebin normally referes to text...
<andybrine> if I have to stop using flash inorder to use firefox then its not very good really.
<andybrine> Elw3, sure does, but that was my cpu usage with 3 tabs open
<Elw3> Well you said nothing is open no?
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, I switched to TBird ... my passwords are saved by .mozilla and no issues.  suggest you rename your evolution .config to .OLDconfig and reconfigure to test it.
<Ben64> andybrine: it's flash's problem
<DocPlatypus> ugh. that's going to be a mess
<Elw3> What sites then? Could be a plugin used is them.
<DocPlatypus> can I just rename .config/evolution? I don't want to screw up every config of every program I have
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, that is exactly what I intended to communicate . sorry for confusion.
<Bogdar> Hello all! Please, advice me most correct way to get Apache updated on Ubuntu 14.04. Are there semi-official PPAs with Apache backports?
<Elw3> andybrine also please check "top", i dont trust this fancy gui stuff.
<andybrine> Elw3 apologies, im back
<andybrine> let me try top
<Elw3> Not sure about firefox, but chromium has an own task manager showing what exactly uses cpu.
<calimero_82> hi at all
<calimero_82> can i post the image of my error?
<calimero_82> thanks
<andybrine> I do think it is flash causing the issue but why do we have to turn flash off. It works with many websites and as soon as its switched off you are unable to watch videos on websites
<DocPlatypus> okay, maybe it's fixed. maybe all I needed to do was 'pkill -9 evolution' and restart it
<calimero_82> !image
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, wait, it remembers your pwd now?
<DocPlatypus> cfhowlett: yes. thanks.
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, nice.
<DocPlatypus> yes, it's freaking bizarre. but it does work now.
<andybrine> http://picpaste.com/Selection_074-rEmBrQ1g.png thats the pastebin
<blisbell> anyone here got a dumb question
<andybrine> I was unable to select text in terminal
<andybrine> not soo bad now, I completely agree but its frustrating having to turn off flash in order to "use" the browser
<TandyUK> flash?  why does that shit still exist?
<DocPlatypus> Flash is garbage anyway. I won't miss it.
<DocPlatypus> TandyUK: exactly
<Elw3> 20% is not a reason to crash tho.
<Elw3> And WITH crash its more like 99%...
<Elw3> *flash
<Elw3> Not crash
<calimero_82> guys asus p553m is ok with ubuntu?
<andybrine> 20% is good! thats with flash off. As soon as I go to youtube Im unable to watch videos
<blisbell> i was building ffmpeg with nvenc enabled so i go to remove it before i install the one i built and it wants to install 151 i386 packages i do not need
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: best way to find out is to try it and see
<calimero_82> hi DocPlatypus yesterday and some day ago i had issues with it
<calimero_82> can i post image of the issue?
<cfhowlett> !details | calimero_82,
<ubottu> calimero_82,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<andybrine> I start playing a youtube video and it goes up to almost 60% cpu usage. (Playing with HTML 5)
<calimero_82> I can not explain, yesterday I pressed the "stamp" and I took the picture, I can show it? thank you cfhowlett
<Elw3> Wait andybrine its having 20%? Even when flash is not used? Thats like enormous.
<Elw3> Chromium is not even listet in top here, even with 10 tabs.
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: go ahead and post the picture
<DocPlatypus> upload it somewhere and post the URL I mean
<calimero_82> ah ok DocPlatypus
<andybrine> Elw3 yea, it is a lot
<dumbo_000> Can someone Help me partitioning my HD with CGDISK ????please i want to do this before going to sleep i don't sleep for 48 hours somebody say one man can't resist that much.
<Elw3> Hm weird, is it also high when every tabz is colsed and it shows nothing?
<Ben64> dumbo_000: why cgdisk and what are you trying to do exactly
<Deepak> Hi
<calimero_82> http://postimg.org/image/clgl9lgi7/daa79a4c/ DocPlatypus
<Elw3> Just go to sleep. You will just fuck things up without sleep.
<TandyUK> yeah sleep first, then fuck up your partitions
<cfhowlett> TandyUK, no profanity
<dumbo_000> Ben64 i need to use that machine for multi-booting many different OS's.
<cfhowlett> Elw3, sae
<cfhowlett> same
<andybrine> lol, the cpu usage has completely dropped with no tabs open now. Thats perfect :p
<Elw3> Must be something in the site then.
<Ben64> dumbo_000: why cgdisk and what are you trying to do exactly
<dumbo_000> cgdisk because can make GPT partitions otherways i was limited to only 4 primary partitions.
<Elw3> cfhowlett is there actually an other way to say it?
<calimero_82> in the top left there are the strips
<Ben64> dumbo_000: why not gparted
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Elw3,
<ubottu> Elw3,: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<andybrine> Elw3 even with just facebook open. My cpu usage just goes up and down
<andybrine> its crazy! Seems like a completely unreliable browser if you ask me :/
<serkan> hello
<TandyUK> andybrine: dont use facebook then
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: the graphic glitches? what kind of graphics card/chip is in this thing?
<TandyUK> your life in general will be better for it
<dumbo_000> Ben64:I am not on ubuntu right now,working on archlinux currently but it's the same stuff when you talk about partitioning so it's not off-topic here.
<calimero_82> is a notebook asus p553m DocPlatypus
<serkan> ubuntu EXE file doesn't work
<kk_drop> If I extended ssl certificate (I've recieved server.crt and intermediate.crt from provider) and I had to regenerate private key because I forgot passphrase, do I need new server.crt and intermediate.crt certificates again? Or I can use the ones I've recieved?
<serkan> ubuntu EXE file doesn't work
<Ben64> dumbo_000: actually it isn't on topic, since nothing you're doing is related to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !wine | serkan
<ubottu> serkan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<andybrine> TandyUK not sure about that. I dont like Facebook but use it for Business
<dumbo_000> i have to multi-boot for various linux distributions included ubuntu, windows 7 and freeBSD
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: yes, but what type of graphics hardware?
<serkan> thanks
<dumbo_000> Ben64 it's not related ONLY to ubuntu, but it's related to ubuntu too...
<Ben64> dumbo_000: ok, so boot an ubuntu live cd, run gparted and set up the partitions however you want
<calimero_82> i find it DocPlatypus, wait
<dumbo_000> Ben64 i have a more complicated problem to solve.
<Elw3> andybrine i have a guess, can you disable hardware rendering in the setting?
<andybrine> why when it comes to firefox should we have to stop using certain websites because it skrews up the cpu usage? Thats just a waste of time using it if you ask me
<Ben64> dumbo_000: then you should head to ##linux
<Ben64> andybrine: what cpu do you have
<dumbo_000> it's not my pc i can't register for another person who borrowed me this laptop for helping me configuring my other laptop.
<andybrine> Elw3 good shout, I will try that
<Ben64> dumbo_000: i don't see how that is relevant
<andybrine> its an intel sandybridge processor
<calimero_82> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7 (rev 0e) DocPlatypus
<dumbo_000> so i can't go to ##linux right now.
<Ben64> dumbo_000: you can
<DocPlatypus> hmm. might try playing with the BIOS settings or something to see if there's a setting that gets rid of the glitches
<g105b_> I really need some help, I can't access my hard drive at all. It is encrypted using LVM and I've used it for about two years, decrypting every morning. This morning -- the morning after a Linux upgrade -- and all I can get is "cryptsetup failed bad password or options"
<dumbo_000> Ben64: not if i'm not registered.
<calimero_82>  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0 DocPlatypus
<g105b_> ^ Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit, SSD.
<Elw3> andybrine i just checked and fucked up my renderer intentionally, i it jumps from 0,3% to 5% cpu usage.
<Ben64> dumbo_000: then register. it doesn't affect the local system. its not on topic here
<cfhowlett> g105b_, reboot and use and older kernel
<Ben64> andybrine: can you be more specific, sandy bridge covers a wide range
<calimero_82> i use ubu 1404 DocPlatypus
<andybrine> Elw3 with hardware rendering off, its much quicker already
<g105b_> cfhowlett: How can I do that? The encrypted hard drive is the one I'm trying to boot from
<cfhowlett> Elw3, again with the profanity?  seriously?  look it's simple: this is a family friendly channel.  yes, this means you tool.
<DocPlatypus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136593/how-can-i-fix-broken-i915-drivers-for-intel-gpus http://askubuntu.com/questions/34181/how-to-change-the-graphics-driver-from-i915-to-intel calimero_82
<andybrine> Intel® Pentium(R) CPU B950 @ 2.10GHz × 2
<cfhowlett> g105b_, reboot, when you see grub, select an old kernel
<dumbo_000> I was only asking. is there someone that can use well cgdisk that can help me without making me waste time? maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<DocPlatypus> may not apply to 14.04 but those are a start maybe
<andybrine> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: also you may try a different window manager. metacity instead of compiz for example
<g105b_> cfhowlett: oh I didn't know that was an option. I don't usually see the grub screen.
<Ben64> andybrine: very slow processor
<cfhowlett> g105b_, I think you can trigger it by hitting esc right after the POST
<Elw3> It _shuold_ be the opposite, so my guess is that your driver has a problem.
<calimero_82> so DocPlatypus isn't broken my laptop?
<Elw3> cfhowlett i am trolling especially for you.
<g105b_> cfhowlett: ok I'm trying now. Currently on a live USB so will leave here temporarily. Thanks for your help.
<calimero_82> it's a driver issue? DocPlatypusé
<cfhowlett> Elw3, riiiiiiiiight.  not appreciated and no longer seen
<calimero_82> DocPlatypus:
<andybrine> Ben64, thanks! Thats not what I need from a response! I have 8gb ram. And firefox should not be this CR*p because of my procesor
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Elw3
<ubottu> Elw3: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dumbo_000> Ben64: it's ok for you that way? i told you i don't want to register here because of the reason i given. so if not on topic please if someone can help me come to #ubuntu-offtopic so i can better explain the problem i have
<Ben64> andybrine: you're talking about cpu usage being high, you have a slow cpu, that would explain it
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: it's probably a driver issue. the workaround would be to use metacity as window manager for the time being and see if that fixes the issue
<dumbo_000> Ben64: Cgdisk btw is the same program even in ubuntu.
<andybrine> Ben64 NO IT DOES NOT EXPLAIN IT!! THIS IS ALL I HAVE OPEN!
<dumbo_000> Ben64:so it's not offtopic
<Ben64> it is offtopic because it isn't ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: no caps please
<andybrine> CAPS PLEASE :P
<serkan> EXE file, how I'm setting it
<calimero_82> DocPlatypus:  i use also cairo-dock, maybe could be this the problem? or doesn't matter? thanks
<lotuspsychje> serkan: did you install wine?
<serkan> okey
<Elw3> Ben64 andybrine in theory it could be a throttled cpu, say its at 800mhz andt only jumps up when used up to 80% or so, That causes the usage number to be 4 times higher.
<Ben64> serkan: explain what you're doing and what you wish to accomplish, in as much detail as possible
<andybrine> well, I have never had this issue with other browsers so it looks like firefox is going in the bin
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: you could try without cairo-dock... I don't use that, so I wouldn't know if that might be the problem
<dumbo_000> Ben64: so please if you can help me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elw3> Thats still to high tho.
<serkan> already installed but it won't open file
<lotuspsychje> serkan: right mouse click your .exe/open with wine
<andybrine> Elw3 I can run many programs and my computer still run flawlessly
<serkan> right-click wine I've made, but the file still won't open, it gives error
<andybrine> but as soon as I open firefox its as if my computer dies a slow death. I dont know about you but personally I think that means there is something wrong.
<andybrine> Its just not a stable browser
<Ben64> andybrine: ok great, then don't use it
<cfhowlett> serkan, wine only works sometimes.
<lotuspsychje> serkan: what kind of exe is this exactly?
<cfhowlett> if you really need that file, dual boot windows or install virtualbox + windows + file.exe
<andybrine> Ben64, please leave this conversation. I was looking to resolve this issue! Not be given useless remarks! Thank You!
<Elw3> That was only a theory why the number could appear high, at any rate, my own browser have absolutely zero load so there must be something wrong.
<Elw3> Ha!
<serkan> google chrome
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: dont tell volunteers to leave...
<cfhowlett> serkan, chrome is available on linux!
 * lotuspsychje facepalms
<Ben64> andybrine: firefox is a heavy program, you have a slow cpu, either deal with it, or find another browser. don't need you filling this channel with repetitive stuff about how slow firefox is
<andybrine> lotuspsychje just my conversation thread as its providing no support
<dumbo_000> Ben64: know what? i been honest i could have said i was running cgdisk on ubuntu and tell you a believeble story and you would have trusted me and helped me with a program that is exactly the same for ubuntu...
<serkan> fhow to install flash player, how?
<lotuspsychje> andybrine: this is not a conversation channel, but support
<cfhowlett> !flash | serkan
<ubottu> serkan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<g105b_> No luck decrypting my SSD since upgrading Linux - I've tried booting using an older kernel using the grub menu, no luck. Now I'm in a Live CD environment and still can't mount the disk using the correct password that I've used for years. Please help :)
<calimero_82> DocPlatypus:  i musyt uninstall compiz and install metacity? but then does ubuntu works?
<andybrine> Ben64 just trying to resolve the issue, thats all. Its not a cpu problem!
<Elw3> andybrine try out other browsers i wuold say, if they act the same i mean.
<Ben64> andybrine: there is no issue. firefox is just too heavy for your cpu
<andybrine> Elw3 my other browsers work completely fine.
<serkan> thanks
<dumbo_000> what's the difference then? i need help with partitioning with cgdisk. why telling me to use other programs or that i can't ask here..instead you could reasonably not answer me if you not willing to help me for the problem I have.
<andybrine> Ben64 please leave my comment thread! continue supporting someone else. Thank You!
<Ben64> dumbo_000: you see how this channel is #ubuntu ? that means its for Ubuntu support only
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: there's an option to login with "no effects"... you don't have to uninstall compiz
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: you may have to install metacity if you don't have it already though
<dumbo_000> Ben64 does ubuntu provide cgdisk? yes it does.. so you can help me with cgdisk.
<Ben64> that's not how it works here
<andybrine> Elw3 thanks for your support. Think the hardware rendinging issue was the problem.
<andybrine> still high but did make a significant difference
<Elw3> Hm hear hear
 * Elw3 still has the power of intuition
<calimero_82> compiz there's only in ubuntu? or also in the other derivates like xubuntu or kubuntu?
<dumbo_000> ok so it works that we're not fellows and if i ask for help with a linux program that is shared in both distros i have no right to ask for help because i use archlinux for partitioning for making space for many OS and distros INCLUDED ubuntu?
<dumbo_000> OMG richard stallman wouldn't be proud of you
<lotuspsychje> dumbo_000: please stop trolling the channel
<cfhowlett> dumbo_000, enough
<dumbo_000> what happened to you guys? where's the linux spirit?
<Elw3> Now that i read it... could it be? andybrine do you have composing on? Probably it interferes with hw rendering.
<Ben64> dumbo_000: thats why ##linux exists, for Linux general questions, holy crap
<lotuspsychje> dumbo_000: linux spirit is in ##linux
<Ben64> if you spent this much effort in actually trying to fix your problem, it'd be done already
<serkan> "No windows program configured to open this type of file is not" wine, it gives this error
<lotuspsychje> serkan: please dont install windows software thats available for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> serkan: install chromium-browser instead
<cfhowlett> serkan, go to google, download chrome FOR LINUX and install or get chromium
<calimero_82> DocPlatypus:  i don't have understand well, what should i do to install metacity and delete compiz? thanks
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: why do you want to delete compiz?
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: don't delete compiz. run: sudo apt-get install metacity
<calimero_82> do not create conflict between them? I do not have to uninstall it? that i thinked
<andybrine> Elw3 im running gnome-shell so that could be have been a conflict.
<andybrine> Its still high when copared with chrome that has the exact same windows open.
<LTCD> If someone wouldn't mind answering this on the site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/728737/run-file-when-usb-device-inserted  thanks!
<andybrine> I like firefox as a browser but sadly its eating cpu for me so I will have to use another brower.
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: they will coexist. you can't run both at the same time but they can co-exist installed
<Elw3> Hm i could tell how to run firefox without window manager, to compare, but i dont know how to measure cpu usage then :P
<calimero_82> i've done DocPlatypus, only this?
<lotuspsychje_> LTCD: can you explain a bit more your endgoal?
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: ok... you're logging in with GNOME, right?
<lotuspsychje_> LTCD: why not creating a user and let him use usb there
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: run: metacity --replace
<LTCD> lotuspsychje_  There is 1 user on the laptop, no one else. If someone inserts a USB device I want accessing it to be impossible, and a file to be opened (which alerts me and forces shutdown). It's hard to explain why, but there are some antiforensics reasons if you need to know the truth ;).
<andybrine> lol, thats ok Elw3. Im going to leave it there. just a shame. Lots of people are having cpu issues with firefox it seems, not just me. And I thought this place would provide some great answer (which it has) though still eats up the cpu
<calimero_82> wait wait DocPlatypus, i must logout, re entered with gnome and then write in terminal run: metacity --replace?
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: ok what login option are you using right now?
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: if you let a user access the pc with a blocked usb...its still possible to run stuff from the web also
<calimero_82> i enter only password in boot login
<LTCD> andybrine - Why not use Chrome? Not chromium!
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: better lock a new user down with chmod into his own /home
<calimero_82> i think unity, right?
<cfhowlett> andybrine, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/get-community-support            discuss with firefox support.  not an ubuntu issue.
<DocPlatypus> can anyone help calimero_82 figure out what desktop environment he is logged in with?
<Elw3> LTCD you could modify the mount command.
<andybrine> LTCD I am using chrome
<LTCD> lotuspsychje I don't want someone to hit me in the head, and then insert a USB (seriously). Also web isn't an issue.
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: could be unity. either way you should be able to run metacity --replace without logging out, just to see if that helps your glitches
<DocPlatypus> not in a terminal, though
<LTCD> Elw3 - If you know a trick feel free to post http://askubuntu.com/questions/728737/run-file-when-usb-device-inserted
<DocPlatypus> try Alt-F2
<Elw3> Here or nowhere.
<LTCD> lotuspsychje - I said web isn't an issue as they're more likely to first try to insert a USB.
<serkan> spruce it where I've installed Linux chrome
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: but your missing the point mate, if you leave your desktop unwatched to someone, he could be creative in other ways..
<LTCD> Elw3 okay
<calimero_82> i must wirte metacity -- replace now in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: why take the risk an not make a new locked down user?
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: metacity --replace
<DocPlatypus> no space between -- and replace
<LTCD> lotuspsychje - I'm aware sir. No one should access the lappy except for me, and my user isn't root, but you can insert any USB device...
<cfhowlett> LTCD, http://itsfoss.com/how-to-disable-usb-ports-in-ubuntu/
<calimero_82> it's changed
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: let them only in the guest account...no danger with usb there
<calimero_82> there's not anymore unity bar
<DocPlatypus> oy
<LTCD> cfhowlett - That is 50% of what I'm trying to do. How could I detect that one was inserted though?
<Elw3> LTCD think about this: After booting, an script binds your own securetty allert script over the orginal mount, whenever a new drive is to be opened you script is called. clean and simple.
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: are the graphics still glitching, though?
<calimero_82> i do logout thanks DocPlatypus, yes DocPlatypus
<cfhowlett> LTCD, I'd say on USB detect, send email to you and sudo shutdown
<LTCD> Elw3 cfhowlett  How do I do that?
<calimero_82> no DocPlatypus the gpu works
<cfhowlett> LTCD, above my paygrade, I'm afraid.  ask ## linux?
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: next, the user can bring his laptop from home and connect the pc's eth0 port and share files...
<calimero_82> it always works, only sometimes give me problem
<calimero_82> glitch means broken? DocPlatypus?
<Elw3> in rc.local: sleep 10, mount bind somefooidontknow your_script /bin/mount
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: glitch means what you are showing in that picture with stuff being drawn where it shouldn't
<DocPlatypus> calimero_82: I'm thinking you might have bad RAM
<calimero_82> that picture was yesterday night
<DocPlatypus> only thing I can think of to explain it
<LTCD> lotuspsychje - your long name annoys me more as I gotta keep typing it to "argue" with you. As I've explained; this attack will most likely be someone inserting a USB. Yes you and many people have made valid points, but this one needs to be addressed end of.
<LTCD> cfhowlett thanks
<Elw3> Attack?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<calimero_82> ok thanks guys
<LTCD> lotuspsychje Although you made a good point
<g105b_> If I try to view the encrypted partition in Ubuntu's Nautilus (file manager) I get this error, rather than asking for password: http://i.imgur.com/80dLWkT.png
<Elw3> Sir if someone can plug an usb drive in your computer, they WILL win, no matter what.
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: your idea doesnt make sense...just lock a new user with chmod
<LTCD> Elw3 lotuspsychje Pretend the FBI want to do a RAM dump while computer is running, they plug in USB and the laptop shutsdown :D They won't go through the effort of opening the case, doubt they'd download the tool or connect via eth0.
<max12345> hello, my software updater wants to push some openJDK updates to my machine, but I'd rather just purge everything oepnjdk related, how would i go about that?
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: dont store sensitive data on a pc others can access...
<LTCD> lotuspsychje - tell that to Dreadd Pirate Roberts.
<Elw3> That makes no sense whatsoever, but whatever. What you are looking for are sys actions that happen when devices are added, there is a plain service for that but i forgot the name.
<Elw3> Some device rules.
<Phazorx> hmm... after about 7 month of usage, most of time when waking up from standby after sleeping more than a day i see something like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3x9454y8zstutq6/IMG_1260.JPG ...any clues? (It's 2.5" 500gb Samsung 850 EVO in a laptop with ubuntu, smartctl/fsck tests are passing fine)
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: lock a user with chmod and install intrusion detector
<LTCD> Elw3 - How doesn't it make sense? Someone could easily get me when I'm logged in, plug in USB memory stick to dump RAM, then they have password of full disk encryption
<Elw3> No, they cannot, how would the dump the ram?
<lotuspsychje> Phazorx: did you try a fresh ubuntu install?
<LTCD> lotuspsychje Lock a user, so they can't do anything like inserting USBs, installing programs, using admin commands?
<Elw3> Its still a user without system access. There goes nothing without root password.
<LTCD> Elw3 - it's basic forensics...
<lotuspsychje> LTCD: yes...they can only mess up their own /home/n00b
<Elw3> Its basic knowledge that that cant work dude.
<Elw3> Without root password they cant access the password, thats how it works.
<LTCD> Elw3 https://belkasoft.com/ram-capturer    Belkasoft Live RAM Capturer is a tiny free forensic tool that allows to reliably extract the entire contents of computer’s volatile memory – even if protected by an active anti-debugging or anti-dumping system.
<Elw3> So and how would that work?
<Elw3> An user CANT access the device file.
<LTCD> Elw3 My adversary arrests me before I can do a clean shutdown (or better clear RAM like Tails OS does) so they can get my HDD password from RAM.
<Elw3> No they cant, only by taking the ram out and putting it into a reading device.
<LTCD> Elw3 You mean they can't on Linux, or any OS?
<Elw3> Can only speak for linux.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | LTCD maybe continue here?
<ubottu> LTCD maybe continue here?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Elw3> Then again there are not much more.
<Elw3> There is windows which we know of has 999 leakes and BSD, thats it.
<lotuspsychje> Elw3: you too mate, stick to ubuntu support here
<LTCD> Elw3 Weird as I saw a command earlier which would dump the whole RAM...
<LTCD> ubottu lotuspsycje okay
<Elw3> Yea, its "cat /dev/ram"
<Elw3> But only works as root, so?
<LTCD> Elw3 So long story short: linux isn't vulnerable windows, so it's not impossible without root?
<Elw3> Thats a double negative...
<Elw3> It could still be fun to create such "shutdown on usb insert" tho.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sruli> after login i get 3 times a prompt for "authentication required" asking for password, how can i find what service/job is asking for it? ubuntu gnome 15.10
<Anonymous> .
<C_minus> I'm reading a tutorial about backing up data with clonezilla - not sure I understand a step "Now choose the source and destination for the clone data." https://www.maketecheasier.com/clone-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla/ ...
<Myrtti> C_minus: source is the harddrive/partition you want to back up, destination where you want to back it up to
<C_minus> Myrtti I want to back up ALL my partitions: win7 on sda2, ubuntu on sda5 and sda6 [filesystem and swap], as well as "free space" and bootloader.
<C_minus> So that in the event of a catastrophe, the entire state of the laptop can be restored with a single operation
<Myrtti> then you pick the "disk to ___" option
<C_minus> and my hard drive would be listed there (not just a list of individual partitons?)
<Quatroking> how do i make a program run at startup, before login?
<Myrtti> that's what the screenshots suggest
<C_minus> thanks
<g105b_> I've just reinstalled Ubuntu due to a technical error, and I'm facing having to go through the settings to tweak how I want everything. My question is, once I've done this, how do I backup my configuration? I'm talking the settings menu options, launcher configuration, and going as far as apt-get installations.
<Gallomimia> snapshot the entire volume?
<Elw3> Copy /home/ and have a list of all installed packages.
<alteregoa> someone in here uses a multiseat setup, i want to share my computer with my surfs
<alteregoa> smurfs
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<alteregoa> cfhowlett, no thin client, on the machine with two gfx cards
<star314> A short question to the console geeks. Where is the configuration option which tells rsyslogd to write logoutputs to tty7?
<C_minus> i want to install CUDA 7.0 (not the latest version). So I downloaded the .deb for CUDA toolkit 7.0. I then followed these instructions https://www.quantstart.com/articles/Installing-Nvidia-cuda-on-Ubuntu-14-04-for-Linux-GPU-Computing. But that attempts to download 7.5 (the latest version)
<Kim^J> Yo, if I have questions related to Ubuntu on AWS, is there a specific channel for that? (I'm already on the #aws channel)
<Kim^J> My question is, is cloud-config+write_files severly broken in 14.04.3? Whenever I add that statement to my user-data, I can no longer log in (Which makes it hard to debug...).
<C_minus> Now when I try the CUDA 7.0 network installer it says a later version is already installed.
<C_minus> I have tried sudo apt-get remove cuda
<C_minus> This CUDA installation is very complicated to me
<jason_> C_minus, I find the .run file the easiest
<jason_> C_minus, from the nvidia website
<C_minus> jason_ do you visit #machinelearning too?
<jason_> mmhmm
<C_minus> :) i was talking to you yesterday i think. i'll give the runfile a go.
<C_minus> jason_ just to clarify: what's happened here is that I installed the .deb, which creates a bunch of other installer files for installing CUDA with? I don't actually have the CUDA toolkit yet?
<C_minus> Now that I've used the .deb and it's picked the latest version, do I need to uninstall / clean anything up before using the .run installer?
<jason_> C_minus, I don't think so. I'm honestly not sure. I just know the .run file seemed to do everything I needed all in one go.
<EleanorEllis> I have a Startech USB2VGAPRO USB to VGA graphics adaptor. According to the manufacturer it should work at resolutions up to 1600 x 1200. I have a 1280 x 1024 monitor connected to it, but the Screen Display applet only gives choices of 800 x 600 or 1024 x 768
<energyy> Hello
<energyy> how to compile C++ on ubuntu?
<energyy> Its my first time with linux
<hateball> !compile | energyy
<ubottu> energyy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<energyy> is there anything like Visual Studio on windowS?
<energyy> thank you
<Elw3> EleanorEllis could be that your USB port is too slow.
<EleanorEllis> Elw3: How could I check that? The manufacturer states that it should work at those resolutions with a USB 2 port. I do have a USB 2 port
<cfhowlett> !gcc | energyy
<ubottu> energyy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Elw3> I heard these cards need massive cpu power, is that true?
<mcphail> energyy: If you want an IDE like visual studio, have a look at qtcreator (amongst many others). But you don't need a big clumsy IDE for many things
<Elw3> USB2 says nothing about the speed.
<ioria> EleanorEllis, try to open a console , stop X (sudo service lightdm stop)   ,  load the module , sudo modprobe sisusbvga and restart X , sudo service lightdm start
<Elw3> Most ports wont even reach 10% of usb2 spec.
<sruli> how can i get the grub recovery menu when booting in vm?
<EleanorEllis> ioria: Thanks. I will try that
<Elw3> Of course i guess this would cause stalling pictures and not resolution problems.
<hateball> sruli: hold/hammer shift, same as a physical machine
<EleanorEllis> Elw3: The monitor is working fine at 1024 x 768 so I don't think port speed is a problem. But I want the monitor to work at it's native resolution for better picture quality and more screen real estate. I will try installing the driver as ioria suggested
<Desu> broken edid
<Desu> guaranteed
<Desu> broken/no
<Elw3> Well, higher resolution = more bandwidh.
<C_minus> How can I tell whether my intel integrated graphics or my nvidia card are being used to render the screen etc. at any given time?
<dreadkop_> EleanorEllis: which port is used to connect the monitor? got this problem a lot with cheap or faulty vga cables
<Desu> if you don't have a valid edid, and it can't probe the mode, it will default to 1024x768
<Desu> so write a modeline
<dreadkop_> C_minus: glxinfo | grep OpenGL might give you the desired info
<inerkick> Hi . Kindly let me know how to play Video DVD in Ubuntu, it got mpegav file or .dat
<xangua> inerkick: a commercial DVD?
<xangua> ! Dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inerkick> yeah. I got a charlie caplin movie dvd which used to play in Windows another sytem
<dreadkop_> inerkick: install and use vlc player
<inerkick> but I use Ubuntu 14.04 which doesn't play,
<inerkick> i got vlc but it's not playing
<dreadkop_> vlc -> open media -> select DVD ?
<inerkick> did that
<inerkick> it didnt work
<hateball> inerkick: can you define "doesnt work"?
<hateball> some DVDs have... weird menu systems what dont work proper, so you need to skip straight to a chapter
<guest-AQ0lHH> xsiunerujdfvwejh
<guest-AQ0lHH> hi guys!
<inerkick> I tried playing the .dat file by right clicking it and opening in VLC and even tried to open right from the vlc player, but it doesn't play and kind of player keeps flickering
<energyy> I would like to write app in c++ but I dont know how to compile that on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me
<energyy> ?
<DO0M> gcc
<energyy> I was writting in C++ on VS windows
<energyy> but its my first time with linux
<ioria> g++
<xangua> ! Dvd | inerkick
<ubottu> inerkick: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inerkick> yes dvd xangua
<ioria> inerkick, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<inerkick> yes
<ioria> inerkick, did you tun sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<ioria> *run
<inerkick> it's downloading video lan
<inerkick> vlc again
<inerkick> or some packages may be
<gman-tx> #openstack-cinder
<inerkick> don't work, ioria
<ioria> inerkick, reboot, try another commercial dvd, maybe is about the Region code
<inerkick> ok
<MACscr> how can I find out what the latest official kernel is for Trusty and the dates they were released?
<ioria> inerkick, try also another video player, like totem (videos)
<MACscr> i have 3.19.x on mine and i dont think thats a vanilla kernel, but i dont see how i got it
<C_minus> jason_ when you installed cuda toolkit, did you "ctrl-alt-backspace" to drop down into shell, or did you install from terminal?
<ankitkulkarni> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<xangua> ankitkulkarni: those are not for daily use
<MACscr> right
<MACscr> mainline isnt vanilla
<inerkick> i tired totem, xine didn't worked ioria
<ioria> inerkick,  have you rebooted ?
<inerkick> not yet, i'm uploaded some more files
<xangua> MACscr: if by vanilla you mean 100% free/libre, Ubuntu does not use vanilla kernel
<MACscr> i mean official
<MACscr> as in provided directly by ubuntu and supported by ubuntu
<MACscr> "The release initially included https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel 3.13, but this was updated to 3.19 with the point release of 14.04.3 on 6 August 2015"
<jason_> C_minus, I believe I did it in a virtual terminal
<MACscr> ah, just found that
<C_minus> jason_ and did you opt to install the "Nvidia Display Driver"? I already have an Nvidia driver I think - I installed it from "Additional Drivers"
<jason_> C_minus, yeah that's what's nice about it. I think certain versions of cuda only play nice with certain drivers.
<C_minus> jason_ you did install the bundled driver or you didnt?
<jason_> C_minus, I did
<jason_> C_minus, though messing with drivers always seems to be a bit of a gamble on Ubuntu.
<C_minus> jason_ i see. i tried the runfile installer once before without installing the optional driver. it ended up not working if i recall.
<C_minus> jason_ i'm tempted to do a complete backup before i do this cuda toolkit / driver install. last time i had problems afterwards hanging onthe ubuntu splash screen on boot.
<C_minus> jason_ had to install ubuntu fresh (and win7 which is a total pain, takes hours)
<jason_> C_minus, yeah I've had the same problem in the past. I very nearly reinstalled, but managed to fix things from a chroot jail on a bootable flash drive.
<eliyaakoub> SLT
<ZoanthusR> Anyone else having issues running `sudo apt-add-repository ppa:git-core/ppa` -- just hangs for a long time for me. I added the git-core.list manually and `apt-get update` ran fine.
<eliyaakoub> GET HELP PLEASE
<C_minus> jason_ i'm not adept enough at linux stuff to be chroot jailing etc. right, well i'm going to be cautious with this. gonna go get a fresh memstick and make a live clonezilla stick.
<stephane> I'm new user
<orangepeel> trying to update, but getting...  ailed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/mod-pagespeed/deb/pool/main/m/mod-pagespeed-stable/mod-pagespeed-stable_1.9.32.13-r0_amd64.deb
<iolandino>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<iolandino>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<miaomiaomiao> hello?
<Desu> iolandino: this is wong on so many levels
<miaomiaomiao> 大家好
<Kim^J> Ok I'm going insane here. Where can I find the execution order of directives in Cloud-init? I have a runcmd (Last in the file) that needs access to a file I write with write_files, but it says it doesn't exists. The write_files directive is the first thing in the cloud-config file and the runcmd directive is the last thing.
<Kim^J> I did Google it and *NOTHING* that has been suggested works.
<sruli> how do i make a desktop launcher for a script gnome 15.10
<Desu> sruli: just write a .desktop
<sruli> Desu: and in it "Exec= sudo /path/to/script" ?
<sruli> Desu: tried that, nothing happens on double click
<Desu> and put it in .local/share/applications
<Desu> sruli: uhm, what does this script does?
<Desu> if you think you need sudo then you are generally doing it wrong
<sruli> it executes  many things, it requires sudo but i added it to visudo
<Desu> what "many things"
<Desu> and why does it need root?
<Desu> and does it really need root for *all* it does?
<sruli> Desu: it needs sudo there are a few things in it that dont and for those i use "sudo -u user"
<p4trix> PHPStorm + Java sometimes break my visual Desktop which blows totally up. I can change with ctrl+alt+F6 to a console. How can I restore the desktop there?
<Desu> sruli: you should do it the oposite way around
<Desu> have the script call sudo for the things it needs to do as root
<Desu> and not for the rest
<akik> Desu: sudo is not used only for getting root permissions
<Desu> akik: he is using it for that though
<Desu> akik: and then reverting it using sudo -u inside the script
<akik> Desu: he said "i use "sudo -u user""
<Desu> which is just silly
<sruli> Desu: and how will that work? call the script without sudo, and it fail due to permission issues?
<C_minus> is the 105MB partition I see in "disks", labelled HPFS/NTFS (Bootable), the partition that GRUB2 lives on?
<Pinkamena_D> downloaded compiz and try to enable the desktop plugin 'put'. The box just unchecks about 2 seconds later by itself. What can I do?
<Desu> sruli: you have the script itself call sudo when needed instead of doing sudo thescript
<akik> sruli: i've read that you should use gksudo or kdesudo to open graphical programs
<pink_vampire> hi
<sruli> Desu: 1. once a script runs when it hits a sudo if fails and exits. 2. i dont want to enter the pass each time so i added it to visudo, meaning i have to call it with sudo
<pink_vampire> someone here use inkscape?
<sruli> akik: i am not executing GUI's in this script
<pink_vampire> I need some help  with it
<Desu> sruli: https://bpaste.net/show/f379ec4ec647
<akik> sruli: oh ok but if you don't open any terminal, you won't see any output
<sruli> Desu: no clue what you are trying to do there
<sruli> akik: no output required
<Desu> sruli: instead of running the whole script as root
<Desu> https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/sudo-mastery
<cfhowlett>  desu this is the ubuntu support channel.  please play somewhere else.
<Desu> cfhowlett: I'm not "playing"
<sruli> Desu: please test before you advise! http://paste.ubuntu.com/14866334/ try that script, if there is anyway you can execute that without needing to enter password i'll be very interested to hear about it
<akik> sruli: the NOPASSWD: clause in /etc/sudoers enables running commands without entering the password
<sruli> akik: correct, however you have to call the script with sudo, otherwise u'll get teh password prompt
<orangepeel> trying to update getting Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/mod-pagespeed/deb/pool/main/m/mod-pagespeed-stable/mod-pagespeed-stable_1.9.32.13-r0_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.29.93 80]
<teward> orangepeel: it means that the package it's trying to download isn't on that repository - do `sudo apt-get update`, pastebin the output
<teward> orangepeel: then also try your update again
<akik> sruli: try running the script in a terminal with full paths to the commands. then when it works copy the exact same command into your desktop file
<teward> akik: sruli: However, unless you know what you're doing, you'll have some headaches with 'sudo' - it's usually not the best idea to permit things to be run as sudo without passwords being entered (security concerns)
<orangepeel> this is on  production server.  Will this get fixed eventually?
<teward> orangepeel: not unless you provide specifics - run `sudo apt-get update` and then `sudo apt-get upgrade` again
<cfhowlett> orangepeel, up to google.  it's their repo, not ubuntu
<teward> orangepeel: it's possible a different version is available on that repository, or the repository is dead (you'll see 404s in the `update` logs), and if it's not fixed, then Google is at fault
<orangepeel> okay,  I'll let them know.
<orangepeel> thanks
<cfhowlett> orangepeel, try a different mirror
<sruli> teward: yes, i have spent alot of time on this issue, i have no option have to run it that way, the only solution i found to secure it is only root has read/write access to the script so it cant be edited
<p4trix> Can I restart/reboot a crashed Desktop from CTRL+ALT+F6 ? What would the commands be? Or where can I find more information about that?
<akik> p4trix: when you stop the login manager (lightdm or sddm) the desktop will be stopped and restarted after login
<akik> i meant restart the login manager that is :)
<p4trix> akik, you mean kill -9 (process ID of those) ?
<akik> p4trix: service lightdm restart or systemctl restart sddm
<p4trix> Aaa, thank you so much :D.
<akik> p4trix: check which login manager you're running
<p4trix> where do I see that?
<akik> p4trix: pgrep -l lightdm or pgrep -l sddm
<p4trix> Thx akik
<Desu> sruli: what exactly is this script of your doing anyway?
<sruli> Desu: as i said before it executes many things some of which require sudo some dont, all i am asking is how do i make a desktop launcher to for it
<longwuyuan> hi, is there any way to make ubuntu run on macbook air 7,2
<lotuspsychje> !mac | longhorn
<ubottu> longhorn: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> longwuyuan: ^
<scaldwell> does anyone know if there is any plans to make a dynamic /etc/fstab similar to what we have for /etc/motd?
<scaldwell> It would help when it comes to building cloud environments.  ;-)
<longwuyuan> lotuspsychje: i only know that ~ means "greater than" and ^ means less than. so in this context, does it mean "no" ?
<lotuspsychje> scaldwell: maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<scaldwell> cool.
<lotuspsychje> longwuyuan: i think best way is to download a mac ubuntu iso and just try
<longwuyuan> lotuspsychje: can you give me a link... well know is that blank screen and efi install fails while fedora works
<lotuspsychje> longwuyuan: talk to EriC^^ about efi stuff, he's our expert :p
<akik> scaldwell: what do you mean? you can use autofs if you want things mounting more dynamically
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<lotuspsychje> longwuyuan: meanwhile you can check around the mac url, to see how other mac versions do the install?
<longwuyuan> lotuspsychje: i did a install after checking the docs. seems nobody has answered the questions on macbook air 7,2
<longwuyuan> easrly 2015
<Grav> hi, anyone could help me with changing default file manager to Nemo or Dolphin?
<sruli> Grav: what version of ubuntu?
<Grav> 14.04
<sruli> Grav: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/02/set-nemo-as-default-file-manager-in.html
<Grav> i tried this but it only works partially
<Grav> some folders opens in nemo, others in nautilus
<Grav> and when i place any shortcuts on desktop or panels it doesnt open at all now
<sruli> Grav: try this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/605275/how-to-set-nemo-as-default-instead-of-nautilus
<NeoFrontier> Can I configure evolution email to by default request read receipts ?
<Grav> is dash the same as alt f2 ?
<sruli> Grav: alt+f2
<Grav> when i try startup applications it says Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/home/user/startup applications': No such file or directory
<jorge21495> Hey
<Grav> will try to reboot brb
<jorge21495> I've created a ftp server with vdftpd
<jorge21495> But i dont knoe how to use it
<dian> hi
<wahyu> ..
<jorge21495> Help?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | jorge21495
<ubottu> jorge21495: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Grav> eh, if i open folders  from places its in nautilus, from desktop is in nemo, and from panel it wont open at all
<lotuspsychje> jorge21495: try the #vsftpd channel
<Grav> its 2016 already why does is always so hard to make anything work on linux
<jnoob22> any way to turn off the the stupid "No command 'mystupidcmd' found, did you mean:" message you get in bash when you finger bang it the wrong way?
<jnoob22> Grav, *nix is always particular about who it likes and wants to get along with. Hammer it in your brain, mate ;-)
<Elw3> Remove the bash sugestion package.
<jnoob22> Elw3, I'm assuming this won't remove the bash auto-complete though right?
<Elw3> Ohh.. could be that i mix the two.
<herrkin> hello community, I have a problem. I am ussing a vpn pptp to connect to a customers network and give them suport of our application but the bad thing is that pptp forces my internet to go through that network and they have blocked internet via pptp so I need a way to avoid using pptp gateway to go to internet. so that I can be connected to their network and still use my internet. how can I do that?
<Elw3> I was missing that package and my bash had neither of this features.
<jnoob22> ugh. darn it, it's trying to do too much ;-)
<akik> jnoob22: i think what you want is command-not-found and command-not-found-data
<jnoob22> akik, yeah i still want it to auto-complete things like files and directories in the path or in the $PATH
<Grav> jnoob22 guess its impossible to switch default file manager then
<akik> jnoob22: that is handled by bash itself
<harender> hi, i have some *.txt files in /var/www/html/ dir, i'm unable to see these files in apache which is running on port 8081
<jnoob22> Grav nothing's impossible with *nix ... you just have to find a way and be a little more persistence
<jnoob22> akik, ok, so probably a bash setting somewhere.
<akik> jnoob22: no i mean the functionality you're asking for comes from command-not-found package
<jnoob22> akik, was wondering if it involved an ubuntu package since I've not seen that before on any other distro.
<Elw3> My file manager wont open at all atm... Be lucky to have one.
<jnoob22> akik, ok, will investigate further.
<fathom> Hi, I have an ongoing issue with my Ubuntu OS. When I launch a text editor, ftp client, and browser---the OS boots me out of my session.
<akik> jnoob22: the packages can be removed by "sudo dpkg -r command-not-found command-not-found-data python3-commandnotfound"
<jnoob22> fathom, sounds like something is crashing... which text editor?
<Elw3> Grav you could of course just delete the other file managers and make a link to the one you need.
<fathom> I have tried assorted variants of the Ubuntu OS, such as Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and plain old vanilla 'buntu and it is the same issue
<jnoob22> fathom, probably something tied to your gui session
<jnoob22> hmm that sounds pretty bad.
<fathom> jnoob22, emacs...but should it matter?
<Elw3> So "nautilus" is a link to thunar or something like that.
<Grav> Elw3 i feel everything will just stop working if i brute force it, already half of it is broken
<jnoob22> fathom, you asked, mate. If you said, gedit, then I would have thought well maybe there's something not quite right with your desktop session.
<Elw3> It cant break more than that then.
<fathom> I used filezilla, emacs, and firefox with clementine running in the background
<fathom> These things should not boot you off your session
<fathom> But it does
<fathom> One solution is to pick up the desktop and fling it out the windows
<Elw3> So wait what exactly happens? You start a program and end in the login screen?
<leo_> hello,world
<fathom> Elw3, Yes, I have a coding, web dev session of php going with music in the background, perhaps a tutorial video, the ftp client running and the browser to test my web dev code
<harender> hi, i have some *.txt files in /var/www/html/ dir, i'm unable to see these files in apache which is running on port 8081
<ck_mfc> Do you think trump as president of the US will make linux great again?
<fathom> and then I am booted out of my session. I have had friends over and they find this very funny
<fathom> I don't
<fathom> They suggest it could be a graphics card issue
<cfhowlett> ck_mfc, this is ubuntu support.  take other topics to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elw3> ... bootet out... do you mean logged out?
<fathom> I run an AMD APU with an additional graphics card
<harender> hi, i have some *.txt files in /var/www/html/ dir, i'm unable to see these files in apache or download them from apache which is running on port 8081
<fathom> Perhaps I need to pay for ubuntu support to get it working
<Elw3> Well you could start by answering questions.
<fathom> Normally I would switch distros, but there is some software particular to Ubuntu
<Elw3> Booting out is not a valid describtion.
<sb_9> http://pastebin.com/M46a5i60
<fathom> Elw3, I agree, booting out mid work sucks
<Elw3> ....
<Elw3> Are you actually reading?
<Elw3> See i do not know what booting out means. It makes no sense, so would you just mind to describe what you problem is? Is it a loggout, a kernel panic, a freeze?
<cfhowlett> fathom, elw3 is trying to help.  perhaps if you answered his questions??
<mothership> http://pastebin.com/AEKgL3py <- how to merge sda2, sda3 partitions without losing data? cant unmount either of them :(
<fathom> So, I am using a text editor, ftp client, browser, music playing in the background and my session dissapears and I get a login screen.
<fathom> That's all I know
<Elw3> mothership if you cant afford loosing data, dont do it.
<mothership> Elw3, the root(sda2) keeps getting full cause of kern.log and other log file
<Elw3> So its a logout.
<mothership> Elw3, any way to clean those logs automatically before capping the partition?
<fathom> I don't think it is a logout as that implies my work is still somewhere, in session. In this case my work is gone-gone
<Elw3> And that on several ubuntu versions?
<fathom> Elw3, Yep
<Elw3> I wuold assume the WM crashes fathom.
<Elw3> This is _very_ weird.
<fathom> Elw3, Any of them do. Unity, XFCE, KDE
<Guest62466> quit
<fathom> So you're thinking, "Not enough RAM", right? Well, I got 16 gigs
<Elw3> You could try if something similar happens when you use no wm at all.
<akik> mothership: one option is to move /var into the sda3 partition but it's manual work and prone to error
<Elw3> Eg use xinit to start a file manager and there start your programs.
<son-goku> hi
<mothership> akik, :(
<Elw3> No one was thinking that, cause it makes no sense.
<akik> mothership: maybe if you learn what you can do in single user mode, that'll help in these kinds of tasks
<son-goku> hello how do i remove these duplicates. Any idea? https://dpaste.de/Ck2w
<cfhowlett> son-goku, see line 4.?  that's how you fix.
<Elw3> fathom normally when its persistent over several versions its save to assume its an hardware problem, but this does simply not look like one or else it would be more random.
<fathom> Elw3, This happened once or twice when I ran opensuse
<Elw3> Hardware problems should be more "random" than this.
<fathom> It's like I hit a sweet spot combination
<han-solo> hey guys
<fathom> These programs on this hardware produces a particular result
<Elw3> How often does this happen?
<han-solo> avconv infile.avi -s 1900x1080 outfile.avi return error
<fathom> When I run this combo
<cfhowlett> han-solo, run the command again and add this to the end | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> avconv -i foo.deb | pastebinit
<Elw3> Times!
<han-solo> okay will pastebin it
<fathom> Usually I get mad and reinstall, and then it happens again and my friends get hysterical
<Elw3> Times!
<fathom> ranges from several times in one night to a couple a week
<son-goku> cfhowlett : when i run apt-get update it shows : https://dpaste.de/kiUU    and when i do it with sudo then it ends the same way as displayed in previous link i.e https://dpaste.de/Ck2w
<_cyclops_> hi - how do i hold back a package in the unattended nightly update?
<OerHeks> _cyclops_, what is unattended nightly update?
<han-solo> he must've fell asleep :)
<cfhowlett> son-goku, do this lsb_release -d | pastebinit
<Elw3> fathom well do this: go to a tty and do xinit soemfilemanger -- :1 this opens the file manager on a seperate x screen. Now try to crash that. IF it is the wm that crashes this shuolt be stable.
<nacc> _cyclops_: I believe there is a blacklist/whitelist file
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Niek_> My ubuntu 12 preseed install seems to hang on a purple screen, does anyone have a tip on how to figure out what's going on?
<OerHeks> but not sure what nightly unattended is..
<nacc> OerHeks: iirc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package
<nacc> _cyclops_: ?
<nacc> and that does specifically mention the blacklist
<Niek_> can I drop down to a shell to view logs?
<nacc> Niek_: ubuntu 12? do you mean 12.04?
<Niek_> yes
<son-goku> cfhowlett lsb_release -d  shows just Ubuntu 15.10.  and if i put the " | " symbol after -d then it just shows a blank line starting with " > "
<Niek_> seems the network stuff is configured but after that nothing seems to happen and it just sits there
<nacc> Niek_: is it a particularly slow system? if you're preseeding, it might be going through partitioning, etc
<Niek_> It's an SSD drive. So I don't think it's slow
<nacc> Niek_: ok :)
<nacc> Niek_: does the installer fail to work if you *dont* preseed?
<Niek_> also, I don't expect it to hang on partitioning for 10 minutes
<cfhowlett> son-goku, you can manually edit your sources with        sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Niek_> No manually installing works fine. I'm just trying to configure preseed so I can use foreman to do the provisioning of ubuntu servers.
<cfhowlett> I suggest you ## comment out the duplicate entry, save the file, sudo apt update
<Niek_> nacc: hmpf, for some reason it look a really long time for it to start installing packages. No idea what it was doing but okay.
<son-goku> cfhowlett: funny it's not there in sources.list             maybe i will check /var/lib/apt/lists
<cfhowlett> son-goku, proceed carefully ...
<OerHeks> son-goku, chrome is a seperate instance in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , all PPAs have their own file there, not in  /etc/apt/sources.list anymore
<OerHeks> just remove the latest one ( see date) and rerun updates
<zphobic> I ran boot-repair on my system trying to fix a Windows install. It broke Windows and also somehow managed to mess up GNOME. When I login to the GUI it produces a log about the fail whale, then goes back to the login screen.
<zphobic> gnome-session[2698]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<zphobic> How do I fix it?
<zphobic> (It's Ubuntu 14.04)
<cfhowlett> zphobic, purge then reinstall gnome?
<OerHeks> zphobic, any PPA installed?
<zphobic> OerHeks: Not to my knowledge? I'm not the primary user though.
<zphobic> cfhowlett: So, turn it off and then on again? I might, if it won't wreck settings and so forth.
<cfhowlett> errrrrrrrr, you said it's not working now right?
<zphobic> Is there ANY way to learn more information besides that snide error message?
<thms_> How can I install mysql-server whitout it prompting for the root password ? I want to automate the instALLATION through a bash script
<zphobic> cfhowlett: I like fixes to be targeted, but the error doesn't help at all.
<zphobic> Is there a way to tell if ANY PPAs are installed? I haven't found one.
<Frozen_Melon> test
<Zulu_Too> Question:  With Ubuntu Apache2 server it is wireless. What file should one edit i.e., apache.config  whatever to stop the IP address showing up instead of the Domain Name?
<Elw3> Look in the sources file maybe?
<Elw3> zhongfu cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zulu_Too> If you enter www.thatsme.com I see    33.34.33.34   as an example. I would like to see   thatsme instead of an IP address.
<zphobic> Elw3: Thanks. It's all ubuntu.com except a few canonical.com and spotify.com entries. Pretty basic.
<OerHeks> zphobic,  ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zphobic> OerHeks: Thanks!
<Adios> hi
<Adios> heuy amn
<DirtyCajun> Zulu_Too you still here?
<DirtyCajun> that is something you need to change in your A Records. who is hosting your nameserver?
<Adios> hey howz it going
<nicomachus> hi Adios, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bst1> hi I'm using ubuntu 15.10 and I'm trying to install virtualbox it return eroor that dependency libspx is not install but i just downloaded the package from the website and installed it.
<pk9> nice
<nacc> bst1: why do you need a virtualbox different than the ones in the repos?
<pk9> the repositories will suffice.
<pk9> go use your apt-get please
<Adios> hey im using ubuntu mate the latest one .. why isnt there any ubuntu software center
<pk9> apt-cache search <fill in blank>
<pk9> Adios the command line  is much simpler
<bst1> nacc: i thought the one from the official webpage is better updated
<pk9> apt-cache search for packages
<Adios> what? when i had this software center was to search and click a fucking button
<bst1> anyway thx i will get it from the repo
<pk9> apt-get install <package> for installing
<pk9> very simple
<pk9> the gui is making you groggy anyhow
<pk9> please use a terminal
<pk9> :S
<Pici> pk9: thats not an option for everyone.
<pk9> maybe they should be using a windows machine then?
<Pici> Adios: Please mind your language, I don't use Mate, but perhaps someone who does can clarify whether it has a GUI package tool. just be patient.
<pk9> apt-get install <gui package>
<pk9> there you are
<pk9> oh apt-get update first
<bst1> pkg9: thanks it works
<pk9> :-)
<nacc> bst1: yeah, i'd do that, as the dependencies may not be resolveable otherwise
<bst1> nacc: okay
<bst1> i heard the 15.10 is still unstable should i update the packages or just leave it like that
<Pici> Adios: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-mate, btw.
<L[A]V> test
<nacc> bst1: 15.10 has been out for some time, dunno what you mean by "still unstable" or "heard", but sounds like FUD
<bst1> nacc: okay
<drosophile> Salut , je sis nouveau sur linux
<Pici> !fr | drosophile
<ubottu> drosophile: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !fr | drosophile
<drosophile> Hi , I'm new on ubuntu , I want to do MAO , but I don't know how to start , I'm dissapointed a little
<Fuchs> MAO?
<drosophile> music computer assisted
<Fuchs> mhh, okay, not my field, maybe ubuntu-studio people could help!
<Pici> drosophile: they hang out in #ubuntustudio :)
<cfhowlett> drosophile, #opensourcemusicians
<Bolvaron> Is there a german support channel for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !de | Bolvaron jah
<ubottu> Bolvaron jah: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Bolvaron> thanks
<herrkin> hi community
<herrkin> is there a way to avoid a vpn connection to make me route the internet traffic through that connection?
<alkisg_away> herrkin:  There's an option in the network-manager settings to ignore routes provided by that connection
<Adios> haba haba haba
<herrkin> yeah but that doesnt mean that I would lose connection to the machines in that network?
<herrkin> I think if I do that I would only connect to the router
<herrkin> I need to connecto to different machines in the network
<eliyaakoub> slr
<alkisg> You can then manually add whatever other routes you want, for a subnet etc
<alkisg> There's an option for that in the dialog as well
<eliyaakoub> please need documentation about backbox linux
<k1l_> eliyaakoub: see the backbox website and the backbox channel
<herrkin> that is the problem I am not aware of those I am outsorcer for some support on the specific machines
<eliyaakoub> in frensh please
<herrkin> alkisg, in the pptp connection I go to routes and I see ignore routes and use this connection only for resources unchecked
<alkisg> You can see them with `ip r` after you connect
<k1l_> !backbox | eliyaakoub
<ubottu> eliyaakoub: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<cfhowlett> eliyaakoub, wrong channel.  this is ubuntu, not backbox
<k1l_> eliyaakoub: i think you were here often enough now to know about that.
<herrkin> I have tried checking use this connection only for resources, then I cant connect to the pcs I want to connect
<Adios> hey is this the channel for Africa's ubuntu donation Service?
<cfhowlett> thank you k1l_
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to get a Startech USB2VGAPRO usb graphics card working. The manufacturer specifies that it can work up to 1600 x 1200. I have it connected to a 1280 x 1024 monitor but the Screen Display applet only lists 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768 modes. Earlier, ioria advised me to login to a terminal and try "sudo service lightdm stop", "sudo modprobe sisusbvga" which produced the message "usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb". Th
<eliyaakoub> thank you kll i have installed backbox amd 64 system in my laptop and need documentation in a frensh langui..  to use it
<k1l_> eliyaakoub: #ubuntu is the wrong channel for this. see the backbox website
<cfhowlett> eliyaakoub, this is NOT backbox support.
<eliyaakoub> thank you
<Adios> hooy
<Adios> why was ai kiked.. i want to donate some money to poor people in africa
<cfhowlett> !ops | Adios troll
<ubottu> Adios troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<lamont_> hey new to this form what's the topic
<cfhowlett> !topic | lamont_
<ubottu> lamont_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<blurider> My Asus X205ta doesn't have keyboard input during initrd but has it during the grub and post-initrd stage. Where can I find out which module the keyboard is using?
<roelof> hallo allemaal
<EleanorEllis> ioria: I am trying to get a Startech USB2VGAPRO usb graphics card working. The manufacturer specifies that it can work up to 1600 x 1200. I have it connected to a 1280 x 1024 monitor but the Screen Display applet only lists 800 x 600 and 1024 x 768 modes. Earlier, you advised me to login to a terminal and try "sudo service lightdm stop", "sudo modprobe sisusbvga" which produced the message "usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb
<gustavo_> anyone can help me with a vpn issue? or just tell me where to ask for help?
<teward> gustavo_: asking a real question is more useful
<teward> !ask | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  sisusbvga, yes ! not working ?
<gustavo_> I'm using hamachi, I'm connected but there is no ping if I try to ping any host
<EleanorEllis> ioria: Not sure if it was working or not, but following a reboot it seems not to be. How can I tell if the driver is still loaded?
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  you don't have to reboot,  but restart X  sudo service lightdm start
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  lsmod | grep  sisusbvga
<EleanorEllis> ioria: I tried that but I don't think X restarted
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  did you do it in console or in a terminal window ?
<EleanorEllis> ioria: lsmod | grep  sisusbvga produces no response so I guess it wasn't permanent. I did it in console <ctrl> <alt> <f1>
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  yes,  and when you started lightdm, it didn't restart  ?
<EleanorEllis> ioria: That's right. It seemed to take ages without doing much which is why I rebooted. The console was still responsive when I did <ctrl> <c> though. Should I have just waited a bit longer after attempting to start lightdm?
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  right ... anyway there is a bug report for your device : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1050566
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050566 in linux (Ubuntu) "0711:5100 sisusbvga driver not working with StarTech USB2VGAE2" [Medium,Expired]
<EleanorEllis> ioria: Presumably lightdm should only take a few seconds to restart?
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  normally
<EleanorEllis> ioria: That bug dates back to 2012 and Ubuntu 12.04   I am using Ubuntu 14.04 so I thought this bug is probably out of date
<EleanorEllis> ioria: I will try loading the driver again and this time write down what happens afterwards
<glitchd> can someone please help me figure this error out?
<glitchd> " kodi : Depends: kodi-bin (< 2:15.2~git20151019.1039-final-0vivid.1~) but 2:17.0~git20160110.0200-f8a52f8-0vivid is to be installed"
<EleanorEllis> ioria: This time I didn't get any error messages from the console and lightdm started immediately. "lsmod | grep  sisusbvga" produces "sisusbvga              35510  0"
<k1l_> glitchd: your PPA seems to be messing with the depencies
<ioria> EleanorEllis, systemsettings -> Displays
<EleanorEllis> ioria: However, the Screen Display applet still only lists 1024 x 768 and 800 x 600
<ioria> EleanorEllis, which video driver are you using ?  sudo lshw -c Video
<glitchd> k1l_, the what should i do?
<glitchd> *then
<k1l_> glitchd: "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy kodi" in a pastebin bitte
<EleanorEllis> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14869173/
<ioria> EleanorEllis, and i assume your monitors support an higher resolution ...
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  can you paste   xrandr ?
<EleanorEllis> ioria: Yes, the monitor connected to the dongle is 1280 x 1024. Previously I had it connected to an HDMI to VGA converter and that came straight up as 1280 x 1024
<EleanorEllis> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14869235/
<glitchd> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/UkWwFi2S
<k1l_> glitchd: now a "apt-cache policy kodi-bin" please
<EleanorEllis> ioria: I think the dongle must be listed as DVI-1-0. The other two monitors I am using are connected to VGA1 and HDMI1. LVDS1 (the laptop built in screen) is switched off as the built in graphics card can only cope with two screens at once.
<glitchd> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/tNHfkTLs
<EleanorEllis> ioria: However DVI-1-0 doesn't list the 1280 x 1024 mode that the monitor is capable of. Can I add this in a config file somewhere?
<k1l_> glitchd: ok. you installed a .deb file that is newer than the one shipped from the PPA.
<k1l_> glitchd: in other words you are messing with your whole system
<glitchd> k1l_, shit. ok lol
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  yes, you can in a xorg.conf  file , but i'm not very good at that :(
<k1l_> glitchd: uninstall that kodi-bin package. the install kodi
<EleanorEllis> ioria: Hasn't xorg.conf been deprecated now?
<glitchd> k1l_, ill give that a try
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  well, not deprecated just not useful anymore, generally
<Halacs> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS via netboot with preseed but installing kernel package always failed. Anybody can help me, please what could be the problem?
<ioria> EleanorEllis,   i don't think it'll change a bit, but try to install arandr
<glitchd> k1l_, that worked like a charm. thank you very much for the simple explanation and even easier fix.
<k1l_> glitchd: better watch out what all 3rd party packages and repos you install onto your system.
<ioria> EleanorEllis,   https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/adventures-in-resolving-missing-edid-monitor-data/
<glitchd> k1l_, wise words, thx again
<BenLubar> why is HTTP/2 not included in nginx-extras?
<EleanorEllis> ioria: Thanks. I will check that and report back
<mifritscher> moin
<ioria> EleanorEllis,  ok
<teward> BenLubar: that's a question you can direct to me directly.
<teward> BenLubar: but you can also state which Ubuntu you are using
<BenLubar> teward: I'm on 16.04
<teward> BenLubar: #ubuntu+1, or PM
<mifritscher> I've updated to 16.04 - one problem: many programs complains about "process:1421): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library" . My environment: LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="de_DE:en"
<teward> mifritscher: !crosspost
<teward> erm
<teward> !crosspost | mifritscher
<ubottu> mifritscher: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<teward> also see Ubottu's PM...
<teward> !16.04 > mifritscher
<ubottu> mifritscher, please see my private message
<mifritscher> jaja^^ I've seen ubuntu+1 a bit too late
<learner2426> how to alert someone while talking in irc??  example  "name: this message specially for u"
<EleanorEllis> learner2426: Yes that's exactly how you do it
<k1l_> learner2426: write the nick in front of the line. the other one will get that line highlighted
<mifritscher> (perhaps it would be wise to add #ubuntu+1 to the topic ;-) )
<learner2426> EleanorEllis hi
<learner2426> EleanorEllis: hi
<learner2426> which one worked ? :D
<k1l_> learner2426: use tab completion. write "learn" and then press the tab-key
<learner2426> EleanorEllis: oh!
<EleanorEllis> learner2426: Both of them, but I would usually use a colon by tab completion
<learner2426> ok really thanks guys
<jonny5000> hello
<jonny5000> i am using ubuntu 14.04 on a lenovo yoga 13 and it has been great.  suddenly however, the touch screen seems to be malfunctioning.  it thinks i am touching it in differnt places than i am, and its opening the search window, and resizing everything, moving stuff around.  i changed no settings.  how do i fix ?
<akkad> you need to reset the sync.
<akkad> there should be a sync tool in the menu
<jonny5000> akkad, how?
<jonny5000> akkad, which menu
<h2ck> hello
<jonny5000> akkad, do you have any more help for me?
<sruli> how would i allow all users to execute a script visudo? i tried "ALL=(ALL)ALL NOPASSWD: /path/to/" visudo isnt happy with that
<jonny5000> i am using ubuntu 14.04 on a lenovo yoga 13 and it has been great.  suddenly however, the touch screen seems to be malfunctioning.  it thinks i am touching it in differnt places than i am, and its opening the search window, and resizing everything, moving stuff around.  i changed no settings.  how do i fix ?
<compdoc> clean the screen?
<jonny5000> the screen is not dirty.  this is a software issue
<sruli> figured it, third ALL was 1 too much
<jonny5000> sometimes it is behaving like i touched it in two places, other times like some sort of weird right click
<fratelino_> ew
<k1l_> jonny5000: are you sure its not an hardware issue? like testing with a live system or such
<jonny5000> k1l_, how can i be sure of that?  it was working fine until suddenly.
<jonny5000> now it has this prob
<jonny5000> kind of spastic
<k1l_> jonny5000: run a live system and test it
<jonny5000> what does run a live system mean
<jonny5000> oh you mean off a usb?
<k1l_> make a ubuntu-usb or -DVD and boot that
<jonny5000> ok
<jonny5000> cant do that now, as i am on a plane.  but i will.  seems like  a good idea
<jonny5000> meanwhile is there any type of reset for the driver?
<jonny5000> i think it is elan
<zphyr404> h'
<zphyr404> test
<zeus__> need help,what app is similar to pdanet?trying to tether my vpn connection on my phone to the laptop running on a linux
 * bet0x hello mortals!
<lorne> hello I'm new to Linux and having an issue will a few bits can someone please help
<bet0x> lorne, ask brother and you shall receive help, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<lorne> trying to use Unetbootin but it says I dont have extlinux and need to install syslinux which is already installed
<lorne> how do I get hold of this extlinux file, I'm using Mint 17.3 on a Samsung R519
<bet0x> lorne, ask on the #LinuxMint channel
<lorne> Mint is a standalone OS on the laptop
<Pici> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lorne> thank you
<mx> Witam wszystkich
<qurion> hello, a question: is there a way to change the left/right window tiling defaults so that they use different fractions of the screen width instead?
<checkit> Building an audit tool for server time sync. Stopped ntp service and manually set back/forward the system clock. System clock is automatically readjusting to the correct time. What gives?
<cassanova> who knows about raspberry pi?
<k1l_> cassanova: the raspberry pi guys?
<k1l_> cassanova: is your question related to ubuntu?
<sfdebug> Hi, I was here yesterday asking for a help in how enable wifi network in my ubuntu 14.04 that stoped work. I found the problem and the solution on the internet: the problem was a update that updated libs libnl* that caused the problem, the solution is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: Ya done good :)
<sfdebug> Bashing-om: ;-)
<gabe_h_cuod> Anybody here good at multi-boot setups?  Trying to get Ubuntu existing install to boot after adding a 2nd HD to my laptop.
<DavidFromBE> hello
<DavidFromBE> ufw enabled, only rule is 22:tcp allowed from any, why does host respond to ping ?
<teward> DavidFromBE: I don't think UFW blocks ICMP by default
<mehnou> Hi, can someone tell me how to cat a dashed file ?
<teward> DavidFromBE: do me a favor, pastebin `sudo iptables -L -n -v` for me, I know you use UFW, but it's a easy to manage frontend for netfilter/iptables so... :P
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: UEFI ? A cloned copy on the 2nd drive ?
<teward> !pastebin > DavidFromBE
<ubottu> DavidFromBE, please see my private message
<mehnou> How to cat a dashed file ?
<teward> mehnou: 'a dashed file'?
<teward> mehnou: that's fairly vague, what do you mean a dashed file
<mehnou> Maybe It's not the correct name, for exemple a file that starts witg '-'
<teward> mehnou: `cat /path/to/-file`
<teward> minus the backticks
<teward> mehnou: if it's in the same directory you're already in, then cat ./-file
<mehnou> Not working..
<teward> mehnou: "not working" is not a useful statement, by the way
<teward> what exactly do yousee when you try it :P
<DavidFromBE> teward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871129/
<gabe_h_cuod> Win 8.1 working on new SSD.  Put old 1TB mechanical HD in the CD / DVD slot.
<teward> DavidFromBE: lines 71 through 75 - those are what permit pings inbound to the system
<teward> DavidFromBE: 'ping' tends ot use something called ICMP - it's pretty well used for diagnostics and it's by-default ACCEPT'd in the default `ufw` ruleset
<mehnou> teward : it says 'no such file in directory'
<teward> mehnou: then you're not in the directory where the dashed files are
<teward> in which case, `cd` into those directories
<teward> and then 'cat'
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om:  no cloning or nothing.  Just placed existing setup as 2nd HDD in laptop.
<teward> (with the command i provided earlier)
<xgaurdif> cat \-filename
<teward> xgaurdif: tested that in Bash, didn't work
<cspack> mehnou: cat -- -filename
<gabe_h_cuod> Tried EasyBCD and that just gets me to the Grub4Dos terminal when I boot Ubuntu...
<teward> though cspack's solutoin would work
<gabe_h_cuod> No UEFI...
<mehnou> cspack : that is what I did, and it worked :)
<DavidFromBE> teward: i know about networking/iptables, i'm quite new to ubuntu. After a bit of research, i learnt about ufw so i wanted to use it as it is a distribution specific tool. But it appears it doesn't fit my needs, so i'll probably revert back to a home made iptables script
<DavidFromBE> thanks for your help
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Win8 is UEFI firmware . I do not have the experience to install the boot code in that situation .
<ioria> mehnou, also this cat -- *filename
<binBASH> Hi, where to find the kernel source of http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/ packages?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: That said, I do not mind laying the graound work for others to chime in here and assist you . Pastebin ' sudo pared -l ' to show us what we are working with ( as a target) .
<trism> binBASH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Where_can_I_get_the_source_for_these_builds.3F
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Typo * ' sudo parted -l ' .
<binBASH> trism: ohh, only in git? that's sad
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om: Would have to boot liveCD to get there.  Right now I'm in Grub4Dos...
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Most likely will require that liveDVD to install the boot code, if it comes to that . You have rest in the mainboed formware to boot up from that 3nd hard drive, yes ? and what happens ?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Sheeshh .. I can not type for some reason ! " you have reset in the mainboard firmware to boot up ftom that 2nd hard drive"
<teward> DavidFromBE: to each their own :)
<teward> enjoy
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om:  good idea.  Let me try that.  Right now booting from SSD as primary boot.
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: K .
<binBASH> thx trism btw.
<binBASH> cya
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om: Shoot - still get Grub4Dos when booting off the 2nd Hard Drive reconfigured as primary boot drive in BIOS.
<Quatroking> does anybody know of a Synergy alternative that works between windows and ubuntu?
<Quatroking> I've tried like 5 different versions of synergy so far and either copypaste doesn't work, shift doesn't register or it blocks the media keys on the server.
<nomic> copypaste works on mine
<Quatroking> Yeah I'm currently running a version that has copypaste and the media keys working but not shift
<Quatroking> version 1.4.18 as server
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: How does " Grub4Dos " play into this .. as ubuntu uses grub2 as the booting medium ? Is 'buntu installed onto this 2nd hard drive ?
<C_minus> I wanted to use clonezilla to backup my ENTIRE hard drive (win7, ubuntu and any relevant boot stuff) so that the laptop can be restored in full with a single operation.
<C_minus> It said: This disk contains mismatched GPT and MBR partition: /dev/sda It will confuse Clonezilla..."
<C_minus> when i start my laptop (after the dell logo) it displays GRUB. this gives me the option to choose ubuntu or win7 (or special options)
<Bashing-om> C_minus: Maybe: http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/index.html <- Fix Partitions ; will help in this situation ?
<Quatroking> welp, nevermind
<Quatroking> tried out one last version, turns out 1.6.3 has a working copypaste, shift and media keys
<dinosaurio_inamo> hola
<max3> i have a bunch of workstations that do ldap auth for login. a user has sudo privileges on one of the workstations but is able to `sudo su <other_user>`. that seems like it shouldn't be possible. is there a way to prevent this other than explicitly barring them from doing su?
<mifritscher> max3: if he should do andything else - no
<max3> mifritscher, i don't understand how the two systems interact like that
<mifritscher> a user with root rights can issue processes as other user-ids  without having their password.
<mifritscher> (technically, changing the user-id from the process)
<mistralol> oh thats nice. uuntu 15.10 parted crashed when trying to add a partition with an invlid free :/ and wiped out the partition table :)
<C_minus> Can someone explain the situation with boot partitions when you have Win7 (first) then install Ubuntu (later). Because I'm having trouble making a backup with clonezilla.
<C_minus> Something about mismatched GPT and MBR, but I don't really understand the differences.
<mistralol> C_minus: different structure for the partition tables
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: Grub4Dos must be popped in by EasyBCD....
<mistralol> so how to get 64bit ubuntu to boot from a uefi bios that is 32bit only
<gabe_h_cuod> Perhaps a Grub 2 install from the Live CD will fix...
<mistralol> gabe_h_cuod: was that directed from me?
<mistralol> at me...
<C_minus> All this hassle. My laptop boots up fine (most of the time). All I want is to make an image of the whole disk. Can the dd copy achieve this in a single command?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Yeah .. So we need to look at partitioning scheme, ' parted -l ' to know where to install grub .
<C_minus> Why is clonezilla giving me such a hard time?
<ReSam> what is the correct why to specify a NTP server on Wily (which uses systemd-timesyncd)?
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: Didn't happen to have an Ubuntu ISO laying around.  Ergo my delay...
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: K; We do this at your pace .
<anonymous287> hello guys
<anonymous287> which is the best terminal emulator ?
<mistralol> anonymous287: how long is a length of string?
<mistralol> anonymous287: you kinda need to state what you need it for ....
<anonymous287> a terminal which i can move in my desktop and that can have tabs
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: should I just do a "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" or similar when i get the LiveCD burned and booted?
<gabe_h_cuod> I have (or think I have) a perfectly fine Ubuntu install on a partition on the drive I made into a 2nd HD on my laptop.
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: NO ! .. We do not know what the partitioning is on that hard drive for 1, and for another, I would not expect that hard drive to be recognized as 'sda' .
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  Clear.... We will confirm proper HD  with partition command in terminal.
<edo> hay
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Yepper . Better to know than to guess .
<phoenix__>  /HILIGHT nick
<phoenix__>  /HILIGHT nick
<phoenix__> Hello ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> phoenix__  it works, we see you
<C_minus> Here are my results for "sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL": http://pastebin.com/QrVApmZs. Can I make a backup of my ENTIRE harddrive (all partitions and boot sectors) with "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"
<C_minus> (when running my ubuntu live usb of course)
<Bashing-om> C_minus: " This page has been removed! " returned from your http://pastebin.com/QrVApmZs .
<orca_> i want to live mint on ubuntu... how doi do it?
<C_minus> or perhaps "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb/backup.img". Oh strange here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871632/
<MonkeyDust> orca_  what do you mean
<EriC^^> C_minus: /dev/sdb/backup.img won't work
<EriC^^> C_minus: if you do if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb it'll work but you'll lose almost half the space on /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> it'll be 465gb
<C_minus> EriC^^ That's not the end of the world I suppose. I bought the drive intending that it be a backup drive and nothing else...
<C_minus> But are you saying theres a better way?
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om> Downloading Ubuntu...  slow today...
<EriC^^> well there's always a better way.. but you could just dd an img there and another image later so you have 2 backups on it
<anibux> I've broken everything!
<bprompt> C_minus:   use something like Clonezilla, the issue with "dd", is that, is copies everything, including unused space, not just the data alone, Clonezilla only copies the data in the partitiion/hdd, besides the partition table and boot records
<EriC^^> C_minus: like dd if=/dev/sda of="/media/hal9000/My Passport/backup1.img" bs=4M conv=sync,noerror,notrunc
<MonkeyDust> anibux  start from the beginning, what brings you here, in one line, so you can easily repeat
<bprompt> C_minus:   so, if you have a partition with 25gbs of data, that is 250gbs in size, "dd" will give you a 250gbs image file, even though 90% of it's blanks
<EriC^^> C_minus: if you just want it for backing up then just use if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb reason being if the ntfs filesystem goes bad the whole image you had will be lost, that way it's multiple filesystems , you'll the lose space but whatever if it's just for backing up
<C_minus> bprompt I was just saying Clonezilla has been giving me a headache "This disk contains mismatched GPT and MBR partition /dev/sda"
<EriC^^> C_minus: what does gdisk -l /dev/sda give?
<bprompt> C_minus:       I noticed that /dev/sda is 450gbs in size, is it GPT? or bios-mbr formatted?
<bprompt> C_minus:    but... clonezilla should work without hiccups
<C_minus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871707/
<C_minus> EriC^^ Can you decipher that paste?
<loveheartjoylove> can we change the name of Ubuntu to something not so lame sounding
<MonkeyDust> loveheartjoylove  you mean the hostname?
<C_minus> EriC^^ Yeah I don't care about saving space on the backup hard drive. I just need something to fully restore my computer (relatively) quickly after catastrophes.
<loveheartjoylove> how abbot lovejoy Linux
<C_minus> Otherwise it makes my job a pain in the ass.
<C_minus> I end up installing everything fresh, installnig loads of libraries, dependencies, IDEs for my programming projects
<MonkeyDust> loveheartjoylove  #ubuntu-offtopic
<C_minus> wastes like 2 solid day
<nindustries_> Hi, anyone here used autofs?
<nindustries_> I cant get things to show up for my fuse fs
<C_minus> is the process to restore equally simple (assuming the same names as before) "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda"?
<C_minus> Why do some people add a conv=noerror?
<EriC^^> C_minus: so it continues even if there's an error
<C_minus> do i want that? or can i not tolerate occasional errors?
<Bashing-om> C_minus: It do appear from the 'gdisk' output we are back full circle in that you need to fix the partition table . http://www.rodsbooks.com/missing-parts/index.html .
<C_minus> Bashing-om I don't really know anything about partition tables.
<Bashing-om> C_minus: Understood, the link will provide .
<Loshki> C_minus: you don't have much choice. Depending on where it errors out, you may or may not have a viable copy. At least with noerror, one tiny glitch won't abort the entire backup, giving you a better chance of having a decent copy.
<C_minus> Bashing-om, I havent looked in GParted. Why do I need to do any of this stuff to make a backup with dd?
<C_minus> Loshki, that makes sense thanks.
<celly> Hey guys.  the #clonezilla channel is quiet, so i thought i'd bring my issue here.
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: Booting LiveCD Ubuntu 15.10 right now.
<celly> has anyone here used Clonezilla Server edition (drbl)
<C_minus> celly another clonezilla casualty, join the club.
<celly> @C_minus: am i better off asking this here or in the #ubuntu-server channel?
<delrocas> Does the "amd" in [Ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso] mean it's for AMD processors? Is this iso also for 64-bit Intel processors? Is there only one iso of Ubuntu 14.04.3?
<C_minus> celly these guys are good :)
<celly> @C_minus, ok.  then i'll pretty much just copy and paste my question here, lol
<celly> when i run [drbl-all-service start], i get errors stating that multiple services failed to start (isc-dhcp-server, rpcbind, nis, ypserv, ypbind,yppasswdd,ypxfrd,statd,nfs-kernel-server,nfs-server, tftpd-hpa)
<celly> when i try to pxe boot, i get to the screen where i can make the selection of starting clonezilla or installing centos6 net-install.  i am able to runt he centos6 net-install without any problems, but when i try to start clonezilla, i get an error stating "FATAL ERROR: Failed to mount root filesystem"
<celly> this is all being done in a virtual environment (using VMware ESXi 5.1).  the esxi host has 2 NIC cards.  the clonezilla virtual server is utilizing both network cards, one for "internet" access and the other for the drbl instance.  the virtual machine that i am using as the test drbl client is properly located on the same network as the NIC for the drbl instance.
<Loshki> delrocas: due to a unfortunate naming (not sure how it happened) amd64 is not only for AMD processors, but also 64-bit intel.
<delrocas> Thanks Loshki
<ikonia> celly: this isn't really an ubuntu issue
<star_> Hello, I am trying to boot into 14.04 ubuntu system. I am stuck at Busybox initramfs screen.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871598
<Egyptian> hi - how do i list the contents of a single repo from the command line?
<Jordan_U> C_minus: Loshki: IMHO any time you would consider using noerror with dd, you should instead switch to using GNU ddrescue.
<Bashing-om> delrocas: Loshki Because AMD has the patent .
<star_> Please help
<celly> @ikonia, i know and understand, but there is ZERO activity on the #clonezilla channel
<ikonia> celly: thats not really ubuntu's problem
<celly> if you suggest i bring this to the #ubuntu-server channel, then i will
<Loshki> Jordan_U: C_minus: I agree, ddrescue is better than dd if there are errors.
<bprompt> Loshki:    IIRC it happened because the first "consumer market' 64bit cpus, as opposed to enterprise, were put out by AMD, and thus the original naming used that prefix
<ikonia> celly: I'd sugget you not use any of the ubuntu channels for your clonezilla problems
<celly> well, the server is running on ubuntu, so i thought that just maybe, someone here might've experienced the same issue and would be willing to help
<gabe_h_cuod> delrocas:  I think that came about because of AMD's early entry into 64bit processors.  i think they were the first to market there a long time ago.
<ikonia> celly: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Bashing-om> star_: encryption at play here .. unfortumately I have no experience; I do not know how to assist you .
<delrocas> Bashing-om: interesting
<C_minus> to clarify - Bashing-om's commetns seem to suggest I need to do <something> to my MBR and/or GPT, before I can do the dd copy. What and why?
<star_> Hi Please help me with the Ubuntu issue
<star_>  I am trying to boot into 14.04 ubuntu system. I am stuck at Busybox initramfs screen.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871598
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  Booted to Live CD with terminal prompt now.
<Loshki> Egyptian: I don't know, but there are other ways to search repos. "apt-cache search" for example.
<Bashing-om> C_minus: MBR and GPT use different tables, having both is driving the utilities nuts as to what to do .
<C_minus> Bashing-om you'll have to slow down. I don't know what they are, what they do and what the difference is. Will it affect the backup with dd?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Outstanding .. show us in a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' / let's know what we are working with ( EriC^^ Is now avail to bail me out IF this is UEFI ) .
<delrocas> Thank all you guys for the info!
<Loshki> star_: tricky. Looks like a windows system (dual boot?) with traditional BIOS. I've had very good luck with boot-repair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) when I couldn
<Loshki> 't figure it out manually.
<AlexQ> Hi. I got something like that: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! libtinyxml2.6.2v5 filezilla-common filezilla" on wily (amd64), using official repos. Could someone verify and report?
<mistralol> AlexQ: does it do it 100% of the time?
<AlexQ> mistralol: Dunno, want to try another package right now, something small and simple. What could I try to install?
<MonkeyDust> AlexQ  leafpzd
<MonkeyDust> AlexQ  leafpad
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Are you familiar with pastebin ? need guidance in use ?
<star_> Not a dual boot system.. I am trying to boot into 14.04 ubuntu system. I am stuck at Busybox initramfs screen.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14871598
<star_> boot repair did not work for me
<AlexQ> MonkeyDust: Thanks mistralol: Same. Hum, today was the first time I saw that. The time on my OS seems correct
<AlexQ> http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ is used on my OS
<C_minus> I think I had to use the boot repair utility on win7 the last time i (re)installed ubuntu (fresh). could that have caused this gpt mbr mess?
<C_minus> how does my laptop boot - i have no idea really. i just twiddled things until my dual boot system worked.
<flappynerd> when burning an Ubuntu install ISO, how long should I expect "Creating image checksum" to take?
<flappynerd> seems like it's taking about 100x longer than burning the actual image
<flappynerd> I'm just using: Right Click -> Write to disc...
<EriC^^> star_: do you have a live usb?
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: Phone call - sorry....
<AlexQ> So what, just wait for it to resolve itself? Don't know anything about package signatures, so can't check what the problem is. Okay, gotta go
<ddxxx> can someone help.me.shut the nigger up hiding behind a speaker?/5 ladies they have hit.. plus an unborn kid a pregant lady
<axk4545> I am creating an ubuntu VM that I will be installing VMWare on(don't ask, crazy idea) how much disk space should I give it?
<ddxxx> Dr
<Loshki> star_: Well, sdb1 contains an ntfs filesystem (windows OS), sdc1 looks like a windows recovery partition, sda1 looks like a linux boot partition and sda5 looks like an encrypted home. Amirite so far?
<mistralol> axk4545: since its a vm surly you can give it a shitload and it will just work but not actually allocate it on the host?
<mistralol> axk4545: also if you going to try what i think your trying. the answer is no. it won't work :)
<axk4545> mistralol: I am actually using the vm to create the setup and will then do virtual to physical
<C_minus> So I started off with 2 large partitions and 1 small. I presume the bootloader lives in the small one. Win7 goes in the first partition. I put Ubuntu on the second, it overwrites the bootloader with GRUB? So if I remember right, it did a chkdsk or something the next time i booted win7. Then everything was fine.
<C_minus> But now Clonezilla tells me theres some MBR GPT mess?
<ilyekkakai> How do I get usb3.0 ports to work in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ilyekkakai,  they work, or they do not, depends on the hardware attached to it.
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  http://pastebin.com/eGQTu5uk
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/eGQTu5uk .
<ilyekkakai> OerHeks, I only have USB 2.0 and 1.0 devices to test with. The ports which do not work under Ubuntu are all USB 3.0. The USB 2.0 ports on the system work fine.
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  Booting Windows fine right now BTW....  /dev/sdb5 is where my Ubuntu install is...
<OerHeks> ilyekkakai, so it is the device, use the usb2 port ( or a hub if you have 1 port and multiple devices)
<ilyekkakai> OerHeks, but isn't 3.0 supposed to be backwards compatible with 2.0/1.0?
<axk4545> does anyone know what the package selection groups actually install for the minimal iso?
<OerHeks> ilyekkakai, some devices have issues, even on windows/usb3.
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  you can download the iso, mount it and then go to the file that lists all the packages (i forget the file name)
<OerHeks> and there is usb3 and usb3.1 ..
<thomas_> v
<ilyekkakai> OerHeks, the 2.0 devices function perfectly in the BIOS settings screens, just not in Ubuntu :(  The USB 2.0 ports are all on the back and the front panel ports are all USB 3.0, which sucks cos I like to have my mouse plugged into the front. It's just an annoyance really.
<Guest51300> why cant ubunto mobile be like ubuntu mate?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: MBR partitioning .. OK run from the liveDVD ' sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb ; sudo umount /mnt ' Reboot - set in bios as the 2nd hard drive 1st boot priority - 'buntu boots up. now run ' sudo update-grub ' to pick up the Windows installs and chainload onto grub's boot menu .
<flappynerd> Guest51300, why should it be?
<flappynerd> mobile is a very different experience from desktop
<star_>  <Loshki> star_: Well, sdb1 contains an ntfs filesystem (windows OS), sdc1 looks like a windows recovery partition, sda1 looks like a linux boot partition and sda5 looks like an encrypted home. Amirite so far? Yes
<axk4545> MonkeyDust: I am referring to this screen: https://imgur.com/a/zmGoQ
<star_> I tried to reinstall grub now I am stuck at GNU grub screen
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  OK - typing that in on laptop  .   Bear with me...
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  looks like tasksel (task selection)
<MonkeyDust> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu17 (wily), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB
<axk4545> MonkeyDust: yes. any idea where I would find details of what each "task" installs?
<_torc_> hey everyone I am new to production deployment process and I am running 2 ubuntu servers one for the production app and one for  mysql.  My question is whenever I try to connect the 2 I get `ECONNREFUSED` with the ip and port 3306 I have double and tripled check my connection string and all seems correct, what would be the next step to check?
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  try   sudo tasksel --list-tasks
<axk4545> MonkeyDust: ok
<Ben64> _torc_: make sure it's listening on an external interface
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om> - Rebooting.  I think I've already got the 2nd hard drive as primary boot drive right now.  So we'll see...
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  sudo tasksel --task-packages [ubuntu-desktop]    <-- replace with task of your choice
<Village> Hello Guys, i have one little problem, Ubuntu 14.04 i create user with root, and then set usermod -s /bin/bash newuser , then when i press up arrow at newuser shell i got history of types only at new connect.. when i press up arrow at root i get history of types from before logins, but at newuser i got history only curent login, what i need do that i got history at newuser from before logins?
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om> - I will double check in BIOS before boot.
<Ben64> Village: how did you create the user
<goddard> what is the project that forked nautilus and made it without the annoying menus and head header bar?
<MonkeyDust> goddard  nemo
<MonkeyDust> ?
<_torc_> Ben64: thanks for the quick reply, i will do that
<Village> Ben64, sudo useradd -d /home/newuser -m newuser
<Village> then usermod -s /bin/bash newuser
<Ben64> Village: you should use adduser instead
<Village> Ben64, can you type all command?
<goddard> MonkeyDust: i heard of another one but it isn't gnome 2
<Ben64> Village: adduser <username>
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om>:  Still getting Grub4Dos....
<Village> Ben64, than how user haves directory?
<gabe_h_cuod> EasyBCD must have hosed something....
<Village> No other way?
<Ben64> Village: adduser does all that
<Village> hmm, let me check
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Beats me .. lemme go ask for assistance here .
<demer> Hello, I saw that there was a new version of ubuntu and I wanted to install it but when I want to install via the terminal, I was told that I can not install it. My version is 14.04 LTS
<demer> Hello, I saw that there was a new version of ubuntu and I wanted to install it but when I want to install via the terminal, I was told that I can not install it. My version is 14.04 LTS
<xangua> demer: LTS is still supported, why you wanna upgrade?
<new> yes
<MonkeyDust> demer  stick to 14.04 ... 16.04 will soon be released
<demer> in LTS ?
<MonkeyDust> demer  yes
<demer> okay thank you :)
<Bashing-om> demer: The next release up from 14.04 goes end-of-live tomorrow . What is set in 'software sources ' for the upgrade to ?
<demer> and I also have problems with the cursor of my mouse on ubuntu. when puts a place, it disappears
<nullwisp> so...
<nullwisp> what brings y'all to Ubuntu irc?
<MonkeyDust> nullwisp  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Village> Ben64, problem still same, no history at up arrow
<Village> :(
<demer> I am unable to use my mouse because the cursor disappears always has a precise place and bug
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  I get Grub4Dos no matter which drive I make primary in the BIOS...
<Village> i have one little problem, Ubuntu 14.04 i create user with root, and then set usermod -s /bin/bash newuser , then when i press up arrow at newuser shell i got history of types only at new connect.. when i press up arrow at root i get history of types from before logins, but at newuser i got history only curent login, what i need do that i got history at newuser from before logins?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: The commands given should not have touched the 1st hard drive . There is a means to fix the Windows boot, but I am not familiar with it . Let's berify what is installed on sdb5 . boot the liveFVF to terminal and ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/looksee ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/issue ' what returns from the cat command ?
<C_minus> I think I was having trouble installing windows in UEFI mode so I installed it in BIOS mode. Does that mean that I have MBR instead of GPT?
<Village> maybe anyone have idea, what need do tahat new user haves lasted connections type history (when press up arrow)..
<Village> ?
<VMWarePlayerBrok> trying to install vmware player 6.x.x on 14.04 32bit, but cant launch after install, what to do?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> HI
<axk4545> VMWarePlayerBrok: it is a kernel module thing. same issue here on Fedora 23
<Ruby_Rocks_007> any one can help on ubuntu preseeding? :)
<demer> i have a problem to connect to a vpn
<Village> Ruby_Rocks_007, what is preseeding?
<VMWarePlayerBrok> vbox didnt worked on F23 for me eather btw -.-
<Ruby_Rocks_007> I have a problem when inheriting a preseed file from a former SA,
<Ruby_Rocks_007> the line is :
<Ruby_Rocks_007> d-i partman/early_command string debconf-set partman-auto/disk "$(list-devices disk | head -n1)"
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om>  Booting Live CD.  Hang on...
<axk4545> Village: like kickstart
<Ruby_Rocks_007> basically where is the  ‘list-devices ‘ is defined?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> is it a shell/os command, or a shell alias defined somewhere in other preseed file?
<axk4545> VMWarePlayerBrok: really? What is the output of uname -r on F23 for you?
<Village> dark forest:)
<Ruby_Rocks_007> Or in general, how can I write a shell script, and call it from preseed definition file?
<demer> I try to connect a connection vpn pptp protocol and when I enter the field and my credentials I have a message: the connection has failed
<VMWarePlayerBrok> axk4545: nuked that install already, but it was a wrong one
<axk4545> VMWarePlayerBrok: you could also ask in #vmware
<VMWarePlayerBrok> axk4545: hm k
<axk4545> VMWarePlayerBrok: It seems that only 4.0 kernel or lower is supported by Workstation/Player 12.
<Village> axk4545, you don't have idea about my problem? "maybe anyone have idea, what need do tahat new user haves lasted connections type history (when press up arrow).."
<axk4545> Village: what?
<demer> does anyone help me?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> hello,
<demer> helloo
<Pinkamena_D> How to resolve samba share to ip address?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> @village, is there a document on how to call shell scripts from inside preseed?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> and where to put the shell scripts?
<Village> Ruby_Rocks_007, really don't know, sory, i'm green at ubuntu
<Ruby_Rocks_007> I’m new to Ubuntu Linux and have yet clues.
<Ruby_Rocks_007> No problem, @village, I’ll try to googling my luck. :)
<genii> Ruby_Rocks_007: The documentation at https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed is pretty comprehensive
<demer> i have a vpn connection and the connection failed
<Village> axk4545, when you connect to shell when press "up arrow" key at keyboard, then shell shows lasted typed lines.. and when i connect at root when i press up arrow i see typed lines history and from before sessions, but at newuser i see history only at current session
<axk4545> Village: yes. That is supposed to happen.
<Village> axk4545, and how change, possible?
<tgm4883> Village: change it how?
<tgm4883> Village: it's pulling from the users .bash_history file
<axk4545> tgm4883: he means disable clearing
<tgm4883> axk4545: define clearing?
<demer> anybody can help me ?
<axk4545> tgm4883: he wants history to persist across sessions
<tgm4883> axk4545: it does
<tgm4883> axk4545: it does not persist across users
<axk4545> Village: ^^
<Loshki> star_: I notice your sda1 is ext2. Unusual these days. Where did it come from?
<axk4545> Village: root is a separate user and so will have different history.
<techno2900> Hello
<Village> axk4545, yes how i can change it thet be hhistory from other sessions?
<Village> axk4545, i know that heve different history
<axk4545> Village: other user sessions?
<tgm4883> Village: you want all users to share the same history?
<Loshki> Village: it's a bash setting. See "man bash" references to history, especially "history-size"
<Village> Loshki, i don't know how
<fangride22> anyone know the command for terminal to download minecraft?
<tgm4883> Loshki: what does that have to do with a shared user history
<tgm4883> fangride22: wget
<Village> axk4545, i don't want same history, i want newuser history from before sessions that be awilaible
<fangride22> what is it
<fangride22> i need to know
<tgm4883> Village: I'm not sure I follow
<Village> axk4545, yes, other, not root
<fangride22> if anyone knows please tell me
<Loshki> tgm4883: well, you can specify a "histfile". In the unlikely even that Village wants shared common history, I suppose you could name a common file. But let's start with the basics, shall we?
<tgm4883> fangride22: "wget URL"
<techno2900> I have a VPN connection and I can't not connect
<fangride22> huh
<axk4545> fangride22: you need to find the URL yourself
<techno2900> i have a error message : connection failed
<fangride22> i ahve for the website and  it wont download that way
<axk4545> fangride22: what is the URL you have?
<tgm4883> fangride22: "wget https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/Minecraft.jar"
<fangride22> www.minecraft.net
<tgm4883> Loshki: ah yea, that makes a whole lot more sense than "history-size"
<Ruby_Rocks_007> HI
<axk4545> techno2900: any other info?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> when I do preseeding,
<lukyjay> Hello
<Ruby_Rocks_007> how can I get a shell access during preseeding?
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:" Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l" is what pops out of the cat command.
<techno2900> axk4545: the protocol is PPTP
<Village> tgm4883, not history size actually i think so..
<Ruby_Rocks_007> ubuntu 14.04
<fangride22> then it says not exacutable
<fangride22>  how do i launch it
<Village> but history from other sessions
<xangua> fangride22: install Open jdk from the repository
<tgm4883> !minecraft
<fangride22> i have and it pops upo not not exacutable
<axk4545> techno2900: what client? is it the ubuntu network thing?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: I would expect that the liveDVD of 15.10 to work to install grub to the 14.04 install . What we can try next is to do a full change root into the install, purge grub and install all new .
<axk4545> fangride22: you need to make it executable see man chmod
<techno2900> axk4545 : the VPN client ?
<fangride22> see what
<tgm4883> fangride22: http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<axk4545> techno2900: yes.
<fangride22>  and it did this for my other linux that was older
<axk4545> fangride22: in terminal type man chmod
<fangride22> whatd o i do with this
<techno2900> axk4545 : CyberGhost
<Village> Loshki, axk4545, no ideas?
<Loshki> Village: you will need to edit /etc/bashrc as root and add something like HISTFILESIZE=2500 HISTSIZE=200 (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9457233/unlimited-bash-history)
<axk4545> techno2900: ok. are you sure the url is correct for the VPN?
<techno2900> axk4545 : yes
<Loshki> Village: warning: if you mess the edit up too badly, you may be unable to login or create new shells. Be careful with this one.
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: OK.  You have some commands for that?
<axk4545> techno2900: unfortunately I have no idea having never used CyberGhost
<Village> Loshki, i think so it's not this problem, that change size of history cache, but when axk4545 says that at other users session only for corrent sessions is default.. and how to change it..
<techno2900> axk4545 : okay
<Village> Loshki, don't worry, then i reinstall os
<techno2900> axk4545 : Thank you
<Ruby_Rocks_007> any one know what is the preseed ‘in-target’ mean?
<Loshki> Village: sorry, I'm stuck. axk4545?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: From the liveDVD : ' sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/ - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt - grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb ' .
<Village> Hm, thanks for trying help Loshki:)
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: If that goes well, we next back out of that change root gracefully .
<Ruby_Rocks_007> Hello? :)
<Ruby_Rocks_007> any preseed expert can help with shell access, and a few funny questions? :)
<Ruby_Rocks_007> how can I get shell access during pressed, like I did with centos kickstart?
<fangride22> it wont work  the check box wont pop up what do i do
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>:  I must be copying and pasting things wrong.  The commands are giving me some errors.
<fangride22> yeah
<fangride22>  so what do i do
<fangride22>  i wanna get it
<fangride22> can anyone help
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: This is one complete sequence " for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done "
<fangride22> anyone
<fangride22> hello can anyone help
<C_minus> A website suggests this fix "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" and wipe the GPT on /dev/sda for my Clonezilla problem. What are the implications of this. It talks about using fdisk afterwards...
<gabe_h_cuod> <Bashing-om>: I just issued the commands on one  line broken up by the semi-colons as separate lines to put in terminal....
<fangride22> so what commands do i put in to install minecraft
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: 1st ' sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/ ' then the for loop ^^ .. 3rd is ' sudo chroot /mnt ' Then install grub ' grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb ' .. before i used '-' as command seperators, Perhaps that confused the issue ?
<fangride22> im confussed now are u trying to help me
<fangride22> and ur confussing me
<fangride22> confusing
<fangride22> can anyone help or no?
<fangride22> i need to know now!!!!
<anonymous287> hello everybody, is playonlinux great??
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om:  Looks like it completed.
<C_minus> Will deleting the GPT have unpleasant effects? I don't know why it says "GPT data structures destroyed! You may now partition the disk using fdisk or other utilities."
<C_minus> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545787
<gabe_h_cuod> Thanks for the clarification.  Those were longer commands than I expected and I must have copied / pasted incorrectly first time.
<fangride22> no ones helping
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om:  I assume I reboot now after getting no errors on those commands...
<anonymous287> fangride22 what is your problem?
<Village> Ben65, you here?
<fangride22> i want to install minecraft
<rww> 1) sudo apt-get install default-jre
<fangride22> but  the exacutable check box is gone on prefferences
<anonymous287> did you try this? http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/?PageSpeed=noscript
<fangride22> yep
<rww> 2) download the minecraft linux package from the minecraft site
<fangride22> never wored
<rww> 3) run it
<fangride22> i did
<fangride22>  and i cant
<rww> can't what?
<fangride22>  i cant run it is the problem
<fangride22>  it just saves it
<fangride22>  and its not exacutable and i cant make it exacutable
<anonymous287> do you have java?
<fangride22> openjavajkd
<fangride22> or something like that
<Village> fangride22, you need run it with commend
<fangride22> ok how
<Village> command
<fangride22> tell me the comand
<Village> but i don't know command
<fangride22> i have the terminal ready
<rww> "You can’t just double-click the Minecraft executable because it’s not marked as executable after you download it — you’ll see an error message if you double-click it. First, right-click the Minecraft.jar file and select Properties. Click the Permissions tab and enable the “Allow executing file as program” checkbox."
<rww> this is from that link above
<rww> does it not work?
<fangride22> nope
<fangride22> theres no box
<anonymous287> (do you understand french languages?
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<fangride22> nope
<Village> and you downloadt it unrared or with sudo apt-get install and it ready..?
<fangride22> huh
<fangride22> i downloaded it from minecraft web site
<axk4545> Village: may have to search for it but I don't think it can be done. the history thing I mean
<fangride22>  and it has to be exacutable to run
<Village> fangride22, you try run server of it or client, and with terminal?
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om: What do you think about Ubuntu Boot Repair?  is that an option to help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<fangride22> huh
<fangride22> i cant get it to run
<fangride22> or install it just saves it
<anonymous287> did you try :  chmod +x Minecraft.jar
<Village> axk4545, hm, so maybe i come back here tomorrow and will ask again and maybe some one knows it.. thanks for trying help axk4545
<fangride22> it says  cannot access  no such file
<fangride22> or directory
<Village> fangride22, you try run server or client?
<anonymous287> fangride22 , translate the page if you don't understand french:   https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/minecraft
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: No reboot yet .. I prefer to back out of the change root gracefully , ' exit ; sudo umount /mnt/run ; sudo umount /mnt/dev/pts ; sudo umount /mnt/sys ; sudo umount /mnt/proc ; sudo umount /mnt/dev ; sudo umount /mnt '. Now reboot - setting the 2nd hard drive for 1st boot priority . I have had bad results with boot-repair in multi disl/operating systems . YMMV in the "advanced" mode .
<fangride22> idk what u mena just tell me how to do it and stop sending me to these pages cuz they do not help
<fangride22> mean
<fangride22> hold on
<fangride22> back
<fangride22> so can u help or not
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om:  Restarted.  Set 2nd HD as primary boot.  Getting Grub4Dos still.
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: Yuk ! I have no idea as to how that could be . I do have some experience with grub and the boot process but apparently not enough !
<gabe_h_cuod> Yeah - webs say Grub4Dos happens with EasyBCD.... Not sure what's going on there.
<gabe_h_cuod> Bashing-om: Grub4DOS appears pretty cryptic but if there were some commands I could issue to get Grub to boot in there that would be great.
<ilyekkakai> Help! python scriupt can't find gnome-keyring.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14872859/
<ilyekkakai> script*
<ilyekkakai> Can someone please help me fix this missing gnomekeyring module?
<genii> ilyekkakai: Is package called python-gnomekeyring installed?
<Bashing-om> gabe_h_cuod: No knowledge of Grub4DOS. But the boot presess is bios looks for boot cide at a particular place ( where we put the boot code ) and hands off to that boot process, the boot code in sector 0 hands off to the code located in the root of the operating system - here sdb5 . Why the process is failing is beyond me .
<ilyekkakai> genii, no it wasn't - thanks!
<genii> ilyekkakai: Glad to assist
#ubuntu 2016-02-04
<Village> fangride22, what you try do, give link or try explaine..?
<ilyekkakai> ok, that fixed the gnomekeyring error - now it says it is missing pygtk_chart :( anyone no the package which installs that one?
<ilyekkakai> know*
<Village> axk4545, look - http://pastebin.com/XXFFXJnh i fond it at command man bash and search history and it's about it what i want, maybe you understand what i need do, it's not long text
<genii> ilyekkakai: Possibly python-pychart
<squinty> ilyekkakai, http://packages.ubuntu.com/   might want to check this out   look at the bottom of the page where you can search for packages containing file names.  make sure you correctly select which release you are  using
<ilyekkakai> thanks squinty
<squinty> yw
<ilyekkakai> Can't find pygtk_chart anywhere on packages.ubuntu.com search :( ...and installing python-pychart did not help neither
<bekks> !info pychart
<ubottu> Package pychart does not exist in wily
<bekks> !info python-pychart
<ubottu> python-pychart (source: python-pychart): Python library for creating high quality charts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.39-7build1 (wily), package size 79 kB, installed size 392 kB
<bekks> there it is.
<ilyekkakai> bekks I have that installed, but as I said, it does not help the error "no module found pygtk_chart"
<bekks> pychart doesnt sound like pygtk_chart, at least to me.
<gmwill02> Hello. Does someone know how can I replace an entire column from a file, and assing an integer with auto increment?
<squinty> http://notmyname.github.io/pygtkChart/download.html
<squinty> ilyekkakai, ^^
<ilyekkakai> bekks, I know. it was only genii who suggested it might be related.
<ilyekkakai> squinty, thanks
<bekks> gmwill02: Whats the actual issue behind your question?
<hggdh> ilyekkakai: gpxviewer
<hggdh> ilyekkakai: if you install apt-file it may help you to find packages given a component
<hggdh> ilyekkakai: for example: apt-file search pygth_chart :-)
<hggdh> *pygtk
<gmwill02> bekks: Ok so I have a file with 3 columns, the first column contains the customer_id, pure integers, so what I wanna do is replace the whole column (customer_id) with integers, starting from 1 to n (auto increment)
<ilyekkakai> squinty, Thanks - that worked. I git cloned the pygtk_chart and installed it. Now the python script runs without error ;)
<bekks> gmwill02: Thats how you try to solve an issue - whats the actual issue?
<squinty> ilyekkakai,  very cool and good to hear  :)
<lritter> fyi
<gmwill02> bekks: the issue is, well I can only retrieve 1 column (customer_id) and can't replace it. I'm using cat and cut by delimiter.
<lritter> came in here yesterday with a completely messed up installation stuck between 14.04 and 15.04
<bekks> gmwill02: retrieving from what? What are you actually tring to do?
<lritter> to the two guys who suggested i should just do a fresh install: i fixed it
<lritter> in your face
<gmwill02> bekks: cat file | cut -d";" -f1
<bekks> lritter: Calm down and tell us how you fixed it, instead
<Village> axk4545, you still here?
<gmwill02> bekks: retrieving from a file.
<Village> Loshki, you here?
<lritter> bekks, well it wouldn't do a release upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 because of held back packages, so i tried a manual edit of sources.list + dist-upgrade
<lritter> bekks, and then things took a turn for the worse (of course)
<lritter> bekks, so eventually i pinned the packages to trusty & trusty-updates with a wildcard and did a downgrade
<bekks> lritter: Of course. Because upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04 isnt supported at all. You first have to upgrade to 14.10 before upgrading to 15.04
<lritter> took numerous calls to install -f, autoremove, dist-upgrade etc.
<bekks> lritter: So actually you reverted back to a somehow sane 14.04 install.
<lritter> bekks, which is a problem because 14.10 has reached end of life and the upgrade tool wants to skip and go directly from trusty to vivid
<bekks> 15.04 is EOL too.
<lritter> not yet
<lritter> but soon
<bekks> tomorrow.
<lritter> LOL
<bekks> Oh, no. today.
<lritter> i just upgraded to 15.10 so phew
<Loshki> Village: I'm here. Still having problems?
<lritter> bekks, yeah. after it was somewhat 14.04 vanilla (which was quite a fight because that involved moving systemd back to upstart)
<bekks> lritter: I'd have reinstalled that thing :P
<lritter> bekks, it would only boot into recovery mode, and i had to launch lightdm manually, and for a while there wasn't even any network
<Village> Loshki, same, but maybe you can reed it and then knows whats wrong - http://pastebin.com/XXFFXJnh ..? This is from man bash
<lritter> fortunately dhclient eth0 worked
<lritter> bekks, well it's an old install that exists since 11.04 so i saw it as a matter of honor
<bekks> It was a matter of too much spare time, actually.
<nikola_> hi
<lritter> bekks, yeah... took me only one and a half day ;)
<Village> Loshki, i think it's can be answer - The name of the file in which command history is saved (see HISTORY  below).   The default value is ~/.bash_history.  If unset, the command history is not saved when a shell exits.
<lritter> bekks, the upgrade path started at 12.10 yesterday btw
<nikola_> I have a hugeproblem whit mine ubuntu
<lritter> so i did first a few end-of-life upgrades
<bekks> lritter: Reinstalling a 14.04.x box takes about 4 minutes here.
<Village> But i don't know "If unset, the command history is not saved when a shell exits." where i need set command - history
<lritter> bekks, i don't have a SSD drive ;)
<bekks> lritter: Me neither, on that box.
<bekks> lritter: PXE ftw.
<lritter> what is PXE?
<Village> Loshki, but i don't know "If unset, the command history is not saved when a shell exits." where i need set command - history
<bekks> lritter: booting off the network, installing things.
<lritter> ah.
<lritter> should make more use of that, i think my bios supports it
<lritter> but i'd hate to do backup ;)
<bekks> lritter: so your data isnt worth to be kept.
<lritter> well let's say i really don't like setting up a system again
<lritter> i'd rather solve an interesting upgrade puzzle than do a backup and copy back the home dir
<lritter> bekks, so anyway, after 14.04 was sort of clean again (at least apt-wise), i tried the upgrade to 15.04 with do-release-upgrade
<Loshki> Village: "unset" is a special bash command -- not the same as 'not setting a value'. If none of the above variables are set, or unset, you should have history being saved in ~/.bash_history by default. Does that file exist and have commands in it?
<nikola_> I have a problem whit my ubuntu an error report,i can't run a Ubuntu Software Center.Help
<bekks> lritter: I'm doing kickstart installs via PXE. Plain install takes about 4 minutes, kickstarting it including customization takes about 6 minutes.
<lritter> bekks, which failed because... well it took a bit of log fetching to find that out, and you'll never guess
<lritter> bekks, trusty-updates had a *newer* gcc-4.9-base than vivid
<nikola_> I have a problem whit my ubuntu an error report,i can't run a Ubuntu Software Center.Help
<bekks> lritter: trusty-updates, maybe.
<nikola_> Can someone pls help me
<rww> lritter: there's an open bug report for that, i can find it if you want
<lritter> bekks, so i had to downgrade once more, from trusty-updates to just trusty, then hold the gcc-4.9-base package, then update *everything else* to trusty-updates, *then* do the upgrade
<rww> but yeah, it's a bit absurd in upgrade-land right now
<lritter> then i was at 15.04 and all was good again - then i did the upgrade to 15.10
<Village> Loshki, understand, i think so that at root user is and at newuser don't is, and you don't know how to create it and assing with that newuser that works..?
<lritter> and in the middle of the 15.10 upgrade it sort of fucked up and i had to do another complex chain of autoremove / upgrade / dist-upgrade to complete it
<lritter> but now it's all fine.
<lritter> (oh, and install -f. lots of install -f.)
<lritter> anyway, in the process of that i learned something important
<lritter> which is that a) dist-upgrades is not your friend and you have to be careful about what it wants to remove b) if linux-generic and ubuntu-desktop are installed, everything else will mostly go fine
<lritter> and there were two very weird cases where python-stdlib somehow "forgot" to install certain files.
<nikola_> Can someone pls help me
<nikola_> ????
<bekks> lritter: dist-upgrades normally doesnt remove things.
<lritter> bekks, normally.
<bekks> lritter: unless you mess with the sources.list manually.
<lritter> which i did :)
<Loshki> Village: please login as new user and pastebin the output of the "set" command
<lritter> which was quite a dumb idea but it makes me wonder
<bekks> lritter: which should teach you to not do it again :P
<lritter> what makes a release upgrade different from a dist-upgrade?
<lritter> what's their secret?
<Village> Loshki, ok, little bit wait
<Village> and  cat ~/.bash_history
<Village> cat: /home/vlc/.bash_history: No such file or directory
<bekks> lritter: different target release.
<dotpixis> are the latest xubuntu secure? because i got a notification that they come from a souce that's untrusted...
<lritter> bekks, well obviously. i mean... if i wanted to do manually what the release upgrade tool did for me, what would i have to do? i wasn't able to google anything useful
<Loshki> dotpixis: a notification from whom?
<Village> Loshki, it's many information with set, what you exactly wanna know? HISTFILE=/home/vlc/.bash_history SHELL=/bin/bash
<Loshki> !pastebin | Village
<ubottu> Village: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Village> It's look like is, but not with data, i think so i need turn it on, but how?
<Loshki> Village: can you pastebin the set output?
<Village> I know Loshki, pastebin, but there is to much info, my ip's and other..
<Loshki> Village: ok, just check the variables beginning with HIST...
<tull> Hi Folks - I'm in the middle of a preseed, getting the message "No root file system is defined, press ENTER to continue" - pressing enter just repeats this message indefinitely.  How can I drop into a shell to poke around and see why it's failed?
<Village> ok, thanks for understanding
<Village> Loshki, HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth HISTFILE=/home/vlc/.bash_history HISTFILESIZE=2000 HISTSIZE=1000
<Loshki> Village: and user vlc is set to use /bin/bash in /etc/passwd?
<Village> Loshki, SHELL=/bin/bash i think bash
<Village> what you mean in /etc/passwd ?
<Loshki> Village: every user has a line in /etc/passwd saying which shell they use
<nikola_> Can someone pls help me
<Village> nikola_, tell problem
<Village> Loshki, let me see with root
<nikola_> There is an error report on mine computer and i just dont know waht is it about
<nikola_> And i cant download or install eny app
<bekks> nikola_: Do you mind to actually tell us which error you get?
<Village> Loshki, vlc:x:1000:1000:,,,:/home/vlc:/bin/bash
<nikola_> just a sec i wanna copy paste it
<Xionkana> Hey folks. My DO droplet won't progress past "Starting System V initialisation compatibility [OK]"
<Village> i think Loshki, that need somehow turn off the history, that to HISTFILE=/home/vlc/.bash_history this file be writening
<Xionkana> The last upgrade I did to it was the linux kernel, but I can't gain any access to it, it seems stuck in the boot process :(
<nikola_> E:Malformed line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<squinty> Xionkana,  maybe try holding down the shift key after the initial computer splash to access the grub2 menu.  from there you can select a previously installed kernel
<nikola_> thats the arror
<nikola_> help?
<Xionkana> squinty: Will do, thanks for the tip :)
<k1l> nikola_: please run a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal, copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Xionkana> squinty: Got it! Thank you! :D
<squinty> good to hear   yw
<nikola_> and then??
<Village> and paste link
<nikola_> i have
<nikola_> how will this help me?
<k1l> nikola_: show the linke here
<k1l> nikola_: so we can see the output
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14873436/
<noraatepernos> Hi.  Is there something about a .pem key that would require me to ssh as sudo in order to use it?
<nikola_> What shoud i do?
<Loshki> Village: at this point, I think I need to refer you to #bash. Let me know how it turns out.
<noraatepernos> When I debug the ssh I get “could not open key file”
<noraatepernos> and “permission denied”
<Loshki> noraatepernos: check file permissions on the pem file
<nikola_> noraatepernos rty like su to root
<k1l> nikola_: do a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"  then go down to line 50, make a " " between "http://archive.canonical.com/"    and the "trusty" then ctrl+o, say yes, then ctrl+x. then do a "sudo apt update"
<noraatepernos> nikola_: Yeah, it works if I sudo.  I was given the key to access an aws ec2 instance.  I’ve just never seen this.
<k1l> nikola_: noraatepernos dont use su!
<hppavilion[1]> Ugh
<hppavilion[1]> I'm trying to dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu 15.04 on a Lenovo Laptop
<Ruby_Rocks_007> anyone know why my preseed partman always fail?
<JerryWang> hi
<hppavilion[1]> I tried creating a bootable USB stick with LinuxLive, which I was pointed to by an article on the ubuntu website, but I can't boot it
<Ruby_Rocks_007> my definitiion is pasted here and seems no issue.
<Ruby_Rocks_007> cloudera :: 102400 102402 102400 ext4 $primary{ } $bootable{ } method{ format } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext4 } mountpoint{ / } . 102400 102401 102400 ext4 $primary{ } method{ format } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext4 } mountpoint{ /home } . 20480 10240 131072 linux-swap $primary{ } method{ swap } format{ } . 307200 1 1000000000 ext4 $primary{ } method{ format } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext4 } mountpoint
<k1l> 15.04 is dead since today. better use 15.10 now
<Ruby_Rocks_007>  { /var } .
<hppavilion[1]> As far as I can tell, the USB isn't even bootable (should it have viewable files? One named VirtualBox? I doubt it)
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: OK
<Ruby_Rocks_007> how can I debug possible format/syntax error of preseed stuff?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> pulling my hair whole day,
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: But it's not much use to be using 15.10 if I can't boot it at all
<noraatepernos> Thank guys.  Just looked and didn’t realize the pem file was 400 owned by root.  Didn’t even think to look.
<Village> Loshki, hm, i don't feels that #bash channel is, i will try it, thank you again Loshki
<Ruby_Rocks_007> the installer always give me a partition screen contains only ‘/‘ and swap,
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: make a 15.10 ubuntu usb. then boot that. then we need to look up what is exactly going wrong with that. maybe the newer kernel helps
<Ruby_Rocks_007> got bored by it and really crappy preseed experience.
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: OK
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: LinuxLive /is/ supposed to create a bootable USB, isn't it?
<hppavilion[1]> (Just passing the time while it downloads)
<hppavilion[1]> (The ISO, that is)
<Ruby_Rocks_007> where can i find a parsing log for possible syntax error?
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: dont know linuxlive. on windows use unetbootin or rufus. on unix best is to use "dd"
<Ruby_Rocks_007> any expert please shed a light.
<tull> Ruby_Rocks_007: I'm in a similar boat, I am trying to figure out how to get as verbose output as possible from preseed scripts
<tull> in particular for partman/early_command
<Loshki> hppavilion[1]: the only iso to usb I found reliable was usb-creator-gtk. unetbootin never worked for me. I recommend a ubuntu LTS.
<tull> I'm in the middle of a preseed, getting the message "No root file system is defined, press ENTER to continue" - pressing enter just repeats this message indefinitely.  How can I drop into a shell to poke around and see why it's failed?
<Loshki> hppavilion[1]: oh, and windows 10 installation first, always.
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: Trying unetbootin
<hppavilion[1]> Loshki: I'm already /on/ windows 10 xD
<hppavilion[1]> That's what I'm talking from
<tull> is there a better channel for preseed-related questions??
<ShadeS> hey
<ShadeS> what's the difference between slocate/locate/mlocate, i'm trying to figure out what to apt-get install to have locate/updatedb
<nikola_> help didnt work
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14873436/
<nikola_> an error pls help
<squinty> ShadeS,  mlocate
<nikola_> E:Malformed line 50 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse), E:The list of sources could not be read., E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hggdh> nikola_: what error?
<k1l> nikola_: did you even read what i said?
<nikola_> yes
<nikola_> didnt work
<nikola_> kill thank you
<nikola_> but it didnt work
<k1l> you did mess with your sources.list. there is a missing whitespace on line 50 right before "trusty"
<ShadeS> squinty: i thought that was centos
<ShadeS> https://bpaste.net/show/3d4562c66443 I fuxed something with this systemd thing now idk how to repair my system
<k1l> nikola_: i gave you exact instructions. very exact. do that, and it will work
<nikola_> did like u seid
<nikola_> didnt work
<ShadeS> mlocate won't instlal either
<nikola_> i saw what i have done wrong
<k1l> nikola_: if you did like i said it would work. so do it again
<nikola_> i will
<ariel05> i need help no wifi!
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | ariel05
<ubottu> ariel05: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ariel05> i dont think i have broadcom
<SchrodingersScat> !wireless | ariel05 also this
<ubottu> ariel05 also this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SchrodingersScat> ariel05: it was a hunch, like a 75% that it was broadcom ruining another life, you may very well not have one.
<Loshki> tull: it seems well documented, but I don't see a mailing list/support group/irc channel for preseed. Maybe #debian?
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: Tried using unetbootin to put 15.10 on a usb stick
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: Rebooted my computer with the convenient button
<Loshki> hppavilion[1]: and...
<hppavilion[1]> Left for coffee or somethign
<jakethepython> Hello room i am trying to set up a samba share do all computers need to be on the same WORKGROUP to see these? if they are windows comptuers
<tull> Loshki: not a horrible idea...
<hppavilion[1]> When I got back it was booting normally to windows
<ariel05> <SchrodingersScat how do i check whay hardware i have
<jakethepython> the shareing server is running ubuntu
<tull> I would think a simple question like "how do i drop out of the preseed process into a root shell" would be an easy question to find answer to but apparently not...
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: choose boot from usb. then press any key when there is a screen that looks like you should press any button :)
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: Choose boot from usb /where/
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: in bios
<SchrodingersScat> ariel05: lspci | grep -i wireless  #?
<nikola_> didnt work
<nikola_> help pls
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: It was just booting windows normally; the BIOS didn't come up
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: or "boot from menu" when you press the menu button
<Loshki> tull: either nobody uses it, or it's so well documented nobody ever has a problem with it. 100 quatloos on the former.
<hppavilion[1]> k1l: Unless you mean hit esc/f(2|12)/delete to enter BIOS
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: see the manual what to press
<hppavilion[1]> in which case
<hppavilion[1]> It didn't have anything I could do when I tried that earlier in this process
<hppavilion[1]> The moment you hit any key, it exits
<hppavilion[1]> But I can try
<tull> Loshki: nobody uses preseed?  nah...
<ariel05> SchrodingersScat Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<k1l> hppavilion[1]: it depends on your make and model what to press. most times its f12 or such. then you get a "do you want to boot from: a:disk, b:usb, c:cdrom,...." menue
<SchrodingersScat> ariel05: perplexes me then, I have an AR9285 and I didn't have to do anything after install to get it working. (technically it doesn't work now, but that's because it's dying, not the chipset)
<k1l> nikola_: remove the whitespace. you know where. and you manually made that mess. so undo the mess.
<ariel05> SchrodingersScat so what do i do
<nikola_> how do i restart mine ubuntu compleatly???
<nikola_> quick
<nikola_> how do i restart mine ubuntu compleatly???
<nikola_> in terminal
<SchrodingersScat> ariel05: any yeses in sudo rfkill list all #?
<SchrodingersScat> nikola_: I normally use sudo shutdown -r 0
<SchrodingersScat> nikola_: it's shutdown command, -r for reboot, 0 for now (0 minutes from now)
<ariel05> SchrodingersScat nop nothing showed up
<squinty> additional drivers program maybe?
<SchrodingersScat> nikola_: idk any way to get your system back to how you had it during install, unless you reinstall, or if you happened to make an image of it at a point that you were happy with.  Also, backups.
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | nikola_ I appreciate that you're at least being polite, but
<ubottu> nikola_ I appreciate that you're at least being polite, but: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SchrodingersScat> nikola_: especially the bad advice part, imo.
<mike2020> Is possible have a ubuntu-server safe in VirtualBox? I mean: be impossible change password by grub, all files with cryptography ...
<SchrodingersScat> ariel05: idk :(  this page mentions an asus specific deal, http://askubuntu.com/questions/514018/how-do-i-get-to-work-my-atheros-ar9485-wireless-card-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<mike2020> Someone by here is freelance? We want pay to help us with this issue...
<mike2020> Can be by PayPal or something similar
<nikola_> how can i reinstall mine ubunutu??
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | nikola_
<ubottu> nikola_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<k1l> nikola_: you dont need to reinstall. you can fix that issue if you would read the advice and do it step by step.
<nikola_> kil: i have read it done ot like u saud but it still dont works
<nikola_> it*
<nikola_> thank u all
<k1l> nikola_: if you would have it done that way the error would be gone.
<nikola_> is have
<nikola_> i have*
<SchrodingersScat> nikola_: did you add the space?
<nikola_> SchrodingersScat yes
<SchrodingersScat> mike2020: afaik full disk encryption would keep it relatively safe, presumably they would need the key to get anything
<squinty> nikola_, pastebin it again
<nikola_> squinty, sry dont know english very vell what?
<SchrodingersScat> nikola_: please make another paste.ubuntu.com of the file as it currently is
<k1l> !rs | nikola_
<ubottu> nikola_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<nikola_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14873880/
<nikola_> kil that Chanell is empty right now
<k1l> nikola_: now remove the " in that line 50
<squinty> both of them
<nikola_> good job me
<squinty> nikola_,  should look like this    deb http://archive.canonical.com/ trusty partner
<nikola_> it works thank u all so much!
<SchrodingersScat> see, ask in channel and it's like magic
<nikola_> love u all
<Village> Loshki, axk4545, i fix it with bash history, thank you guys! :)
<axk4545> Village: cool
<Village> :) good good, problem was that need enter command - " > $HISTFILE " but then shows history only when not close terminal but write exit, then need do one thing more it's - http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/088 that second problem with longest command - PROMPT_COMMAND="${PROMPT_COMMAND:-:} ; history -a"
<Village> and now it's works, if you interesting what was need do, axk4545
<axk4545> Village: glad you solved it.
<Village> glad that you guys help me, so thanks again and see you next time, until:)
<mrr411> ok i screwed up and put a wrong graphix driver on my comp and it wont let me switch back so i need to know how to deleat it off the comp
<josh_> can i ask some questions about xubuntu in here mayb?
<josh_> when i install steam i386 it seems fine then when i go to open or use it, it goes in to this update and it kinda freezes and stays at 0% at wont move. and i have uninstalled and reinstalled and searched the fourms and tried a few differnt options but no one was under xubuntu
<josh_> if someone would like to help pm me if possible
<somsip> !pm | josh_ (have patience and someone will help here if they can)
<ubottu> josh_ (have patience and someone will help here if they can): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<josh_> ok thannk you
<Hu2an3i3u> l
<mrr411> ok i downloaded the wrong driver for my grafix card and now it wont let me change it back it only will keep continue using manually installed driver as an option how do i get rid of the manualy installed driver
<somsip> mrr411: how did you install it?
<howy> hi~Has anyone tried the 16.04 (maybe beta version only) ? ^^
<mrr411> through a website and then it opened up through the software center
<somsip> !16.04 | howy
<ubottu> howy: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<somsip> mrr411: what website? Link?
<howy> somsip, mrr411 : ok!! sorry.
<cspack> what the heck is a xenial xerus?
<mrr411> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<somsip> cspack: http://dictionary.reference.com/
<mrr411> down loaded downloaded fglrx-core_15.302-oubuntu1_amd64_ub_14.01.deb
<somsip> mrr411: from?
<somsip> mrr411: 'cos the spelling mistakes in that filename would bother me if I were installing it...
<mrr411>  http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<mrr411> yea probably should have
<somsip> mrr411: sudo dpkg -r {packagename} should remove a deb
<mrr411> its just an ultralight grafix driver witch it shouldent be since i have a radion hd 6770
<mrr411> will that remove the program
<somsip> mrr411: if you run it in the same directory as the downloaded deb, yes. Maybe check "man dpkg" for other options, like -P will purge and might be useful
<ShutemDown> Hi.  I unchecked the option "require password to login", and now unfortunately it won't let me login to my account.
<ShutemDown> There is no password field at the login screen.  But when I click login, it starts to load and then kicks me back out to the login screen.
<ShutemDown> Unbelievable software bug
<ShutemDown> Any work arounds to getting into an account that I locked myself out of?  I know my own password.
<mrr411> how do i run it in the same directory
<somsip> mrr411: try ~/Downloads or /tmp but not clear where Software Manager will have downloaded it to as I never use it myself. Maybe you'll need to re-download it and save it somewhere if you can't find it
<apremoh> kjhkj
<mrr411> evedentaly the program was called fgrlx-core
<dfcnvt> I have question regarding to automatically resizing the windows -- Is there more than simply (ctrl+alt+[num-pad]) to make the window smaller at the corner?
<mrr411> so it says that it deleated them all what where you saying about perge
<dfcnvt> For example, (ctrl+alt+9) would be at the top right side of the screen.
<somsip> mrr411: if it's gone, then it seems like you've done what you need
<mrr411> well its still showing up on the aditional drivers area
<mrr411> never mind guess it needed a restart
<mrr411> thank you very much
<mrr411> going to restart
<fernando_> hello
<fernando_> i need help
<fernando_> someone can tell me how to update my asrock n86-gs fx drivers please???
<fernando_> someone can tell me how to update my asrock n86-gs fx drivers please???
<Guest72908> hello, I thought I recently saw that Ubuntu was picking up a new kernel.  does anyone know if that just happened
<hook> for the life of me, can't seem to get openssh-server to install in the preseed - 14.04 desktop
<fernando_> someone can tell me how to update my asrock n86-gs fx drivers please???
<fernando_> im new on linux,
<fernando_> im using ubuntu mate
<Dave553> hello!!!!
<hook> anyone had experience with packer/ubuntu desktop?
<Blaster> Can www-data install a crontab and run the commands even if I get "This account is not available" when trying to login as that user?
<hook> or better still - is there an apt-cache manager anyone can recommend?
<hook> I'm new to this, not sure what the leading one is
<Blaster> I need to create crontabs from a PHP script, and when I run exec("crontab /srv/crontab") from a PHP script it's executing that as the www-data user. Will that work?
<theorem> hey all, I have a strange issue with 14.  After a recent update now I can not get a DHCP address on the default interface.
<fernando_> can someone tellme how can i update mi asrock drivers???
<theorem> I can see the NIC counters updating, but nothing is making it to the other side
<theorem> was there a recent security patch that blocked traffic ?
<WhitePelican> in virtualbox
<WhitePelican> in #virtualbox
<theorem> WhitePelican: ?
<WhitePelican> trying to join a room that xcan help me with virtual box
<WhitePelican> can*
<hook> @WhitePelican what's up?
<cspack> WhitePelican: try #vbox
<shibboleth> looking at the 16.04 roadmap there are no dates for betas/release candidates?
<Y4kuzi> Hello. I run Ubuntu 15.10 and when I close my laptop lid, the wifi connection gets extremely slow. I see this line in dmesg when I close the lid: BAR 6: [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x2] has bogus alignment
<Y4kuzi> What does that mean?
<artyx> Is there a faq for selinux deployment on ubuntu? I've uninstalled apparmor and associated packages. installed selinux selinux-basic etc... rebooted. check-selinux-installation has no real errors, just labeling underway ... but semanage fcontext -l shows no available contexts.. ls -Z shows contexts, im confused
<PQuink> hello
<Ed_> Hello!
<Ed_> Does anyone know, if there's a different between establishing a connection using say a WICD and iwconfig? I switched my mom to just a manual iwconfig configuration and the reliability of the connection seems to have gone down...
<shanao> hello there
<gabe_h_cuod> Dual Boot is bringing me down.  Added second hard drive with my nice Ubuntu 14.04 on it and can't get it to boot with Boot-Repair or with EasyBCD.
<gabe_h_cuod> Any good boot fix utilities you guys would recommend for an Ubuntu and Windows 8.1 dual boot installation.
<cfhowlett> gabe_h_cuod, why dual boot?  install ubuntu + virtualbox + windows
<gabe_h_cuod> Virtual machines = bad performance.
<andro_> hello
<gabe_h_cuod> Only 4GB of ram on this laptop...
<caden> Hey, I need help getting a Netgear USB WiFi stick to work on Ubuntu Mate. Help?
<zzxc> gabe_h_cuod: VM = lesser preformance.
<cfhowlett> gabe_h_cuod, what are you using windows to do and if low ram, try xubuntu or lubuntu for better performance
<zzxc> caden: What system are you on currently.
<caden> I am on a Raspberry Pi 2B (I know what you're going to say: "Go to the ARM channel!" Was just there and nobody answered me.)
<cfhowlett> caden, guess what?  they are they experts not this channel.
<caden> well then someone should be over there to help me
<cfhowlett> caden, 1.  all volunteers here   2. be patient
<cfhowlett> !patience | caden
<ubottu> caden: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gabe_h_cuod> I just want to have this setup like before without having to re-install Ubuntu.  Added 2nd HD to the laptop and can't seem to get GRUB or anything else to boot the laptop to my existing Ubuntu that now resides on second HDD (D: drive)
<caden> Waited for 10 mins. Patience enough. Already searched the web for days on end. Nothing works.\
<cspack> gabe_h_cuod: UEFI or BIOS mode? does it boot to windows or not at all?
<gabe_h_cuod> Windows fine.  Had to do DART Recovery of MBR.  Older legacy BIOS.  No UEFI....
<cfhowlett> 10 minutes?  yeah, no.  when somone knows, they will answer.  for INSTANT answers consider purchasing paid support from canonical.
<gabe_h_cuod> So Boots Windows fine.
<caden> Paying? No thanks.
<cfhowlett> otherwise, wait for a knowledgeable volunteer
<zzxc> cfhowlett: For as ras pi? that seems super extreme.
<foufou32d> to
<foufou32d> yo
<cspack> gabe_h_cuod: is grub on the second hdd?
<foufou32d> newbie question here: whats a daemon and whats a unix socket
<cfhowlett> zzxc, he can't wait longer than 10 minutes.  I think extreme has been established
<gabe_h_cuod> <caden>:  I know my RPI2 is fussy about wireless network cards.  Using an EDI Max "N" type with good results.
<gabe_h_cuod> About $10+/- on-line...
<gabe_h_cuod> cspack:  I've tried GRUB install via boot repair - more commands than I even care to remember.
<gabe_h_cuod> Also tried EasyBCD.
<gabe_h_cuod> That just seems to boot me into "Grub4DOS"....
<caden> I don't want to pay for another card when I got this really nice one for free, but if I have to... Besides, I would like to try everything possible before putting money into it.
<zzxc> caden: Hmm, so its its Netgear USB wifi on RasbPi running ubuntu.
<zzxc> What device is it?
<zzxc> (the usb)
<caden> Netgear A6200
<caden> I did get drivers with it, but only for Windows.
<gabe_h_cuod> caden:  I have tried lots of AC Cards with RPi2.  Rough situation.  I would stick with "N" type Nano dongle.
<gabe_h_cuod> caden: You'll be banging your head against the wall with that one before you're done.
<cspack> gabe_h_cuod: have you tried booting to the 2nd drive from the bios boot menu? (F12 on most systems but can vary)
<caden> Lol. Is there any way to emulate Windows programs with my ARM Pi?
<zzxc> caden: Yeah it looks like thats kind of a rough one. People are running the windows drivers through wine which doesn't existing in ARM (to the best of my knowledge)
<caden> Man. I got wine to *sort of* run but I couldn't get it to actually emulate programs without crashing
<zzxc> Oh actually I might be mistaken give me a second. https://wiki.winehq.org/ARM
<caden> Thanks!
<gabe_h_cuod> cspack: Yes - have set both drives as primary in BIOS.  No dice.  Just getting Grub4Dos...
<zzxc> caden: I'm not sure it will work. It looks like it will still be super buggy, and I don't think there are any drivers for it. Sadly I think gabe_h_cuod Is right.
<caden> Well, looks like I am stuck spending money. Thanks anyway.
<gabe_h_cuod> caden:  Power issues, folks with spotty AC routers / Access Points, drivers, etc.  Not saying it can't be done - but you'd probably need to budget $100 for a bunch of AC nano wifi adapters until you found the one that worked.
<gabe_h_cuod> Dual boot can't be this hard with Grub... Was working fine on the single drive setup.
<cspack> gabe_h_cuod: do you still have the output from boot-repair?
<gabe_h_cuod> cspack: Actually, I think I do...  Hang on and let me check my pastes...
<gabe_h_cuod> cspack:  check your PM from me.   Sent you the paste...
<zzxc> Soooo I feel like this is a general ubuntu question. I have a unclaimed ethernet drive on new motherboard, I'm trying to boot off the old SSD. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Neo> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> !details | zzxc
<ubottu> zzxc: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zzxc> Hey Neo.
<Ben64> zzxc: ethernet drive? can you explain things more clearly
<zzxc> lotuspsychje, Ben64: Sorry, I'm a little bit tired.
<Neo> Question: How do I change what the multitouch actions do? I want to swipe left and right to switch virtual desktops
<han-solo> hello
<han-solo> cannot do apt-get update :/
<Neo> A three finger swipe gesture that is*
<lotuspsychje> han-solo: error?
<Ben64> han-solo: do it, and pastebin the output
<han-solo> yeah
<han-solo> okay
<han-solo> ase.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118:
<Ben64> pastebin. and the full output
<han-solo> yeah. But it's debiany....
<Ben64> han-solo: if its debian, you should be asking in #debian
<han-solo> you guys wouldn't mind though, right?
<zzxc> I'm running ubuntu-server on a machine. Motherboard got fried, so I swapped it out. Booting off the orginal boot drive. But running lshw -C Netowrk give me an unclaimed ethernet.
<Ben64> zzxc: what do you mean by unclaimed ethernet
<han-solo> i did. Just nobody answered :/
<Ben64> han-solo: so wait
<han-solo> yeah, i just don't want to poll in the channel
<han-solo> though, it's general i think
<han-solo> the case
<lotuspsychje> han-solo: this is only ubuntu support here
<Ben64> this channel is for ubuntu support only, #debian exists for a reason
<han-solo> yeah
<zzxc> Ben64: "*-network UNCLAIMED" ; no driver for the node.
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: explain more what you did...
<han-solo> i just want to knoe why it's trying to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 when i do apt-get update :/
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: did you reinstall server? wich server version?
<han-solo> i installed tor and privoxy btw
<Ben64> han-solo: you need to ask in #debian
<lotuspsychje> han-solo: please stop, we told you what to do
<han-solo> okay
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: Still booting of the orginal drive that was running with the previous motherboard. Trying to avoid doing a reinstall as I'll lose a good bit of configuration set up.
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: Drive was & is running 14.04 server.
<Neo> anyone know how to change the multitouch gestures?
<lotuspsychje> !details | Neo ubuntu version,...
<ubottu> Neo ubuntu version,...: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: did you place the exact same motherboard in your system?
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: No. Sadly its not made anymore.
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: then its recommended to reinstall ubuntu fresh
<Neo> lotuspsychje: This is on a Ubuntu 15.10 wily install
<lotuspsychje> Neo: on a tablet?
<Neo> Dell XPS 12 touchpad
<lotuspsychje> Neo: ok and whats not working exactly
<Neo> lotuspsychje: I would like to alter the actions of a three finger left/right swipe. I want it to change virtual desktops
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: Yes, I understand that. What I'm wondering is if anyone knows a way how I can install the drivers, so I can pull the info off the drive.
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: when you reinstall clean, you can preserve your previous /home
<Ben64> i'm not sure how ethernet is related to pulling data from a ssd
<lotuspsychje> zzxc: you placed another motherboard, so let ubuntu recognize ethernet driver it from a new install
<zzxc> lotuspsychje: Yep, Issue is more /var & /opt rather an /home
<lotuspsychje> Neo: i thinkt its gonna be needing some tweaks like this: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/t/19467783
<B-Guelif> Neo: maybe you've already read it, but i found this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/92169/touchpad-gestures-to-change-workspace
<lotuspsychje> B-Guelif: nice find +1
<B-Guelif> thanks lotuspsychje! :)
<zzxc> Ben64: Well I have no enclosure to mount the drive. So I need some way to pull it off the disk. I move it to /home and hope that nothing goes wrong in the reinstall, buuuuuut I'm not that postive nothing will go awry.
<Neo> awesome lotuspsychje and B-Guelif, thanks!
<B-Guelif> You're welcome Neo
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS and 15.10 | PM spam? Report in #ubuntu-ops and consider umode +R
<lotuspsychje> elky: thank you :p
<han-solo> well, i fixed it. Thanks anyway
<homa_> hi my friends
<B-Guelif> hi homa
<homa_> hi B-Guelif
<dfcnvt> I have question regarding to automatically resizing the windows -- Is there a way to make the window more smaller and at correct positin? Shortcut for placing window's position: (ctrl+alt+[num-pad])
<dfcnvt> For example, (ctrl+alt+9) would be at the top right side of the screen.
<sonu> Hi
<sonu> guide me about commands to connect ssh
<dfcnvt> The window would be 1/4th the size of the LCD's screen.
<somsip> sonu: what have you tried?
<aruljothi> #feedly-python
<cfhowlett> !ssh | sonu
<ubottu> sonu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<somsip> dfcnvt: some information here - not sure if it's any use to you http://askubuntu.com/questions/334559/how-can-i-setup-hotkeys-for-tiling-individual-windows-in-unity-ubuntu-12-04
<sonu> somsip, i have trried this: ssh -l nesta -i <your-key>
<sonu> and username
<somsip> !info unity-tweak | dfcnvt (might have some use too)
<ubottu> dfcnvt (might have some use too): Package unity-tweak does not exist in wily
<sonu> somsip, what i have to put in <your-key>
<somsip> sonu: there is no target address on that. It should be something like "ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa nesta@some.server.address
<above> guys i screwed up and cant access sudo :(
<sonu> somsip, yes there is . let me try
<sonu> somsip, what i have to put at place of <your-key>
<sonu> the private key
<somsip> sonu: a path to your private key
<sonu> okay
<sonu> let me try
<tMH> hiya everyone. one small Q: I have friend of mine system 12.04 installed (no GUI, no NetworkManager), which is normally resolving hosts via 'host google.com' or 'netstat -a', _but_ it does not resolving incoming hosts in 'w' command - showing what users from what IP/hosts came in.
<tMH> please tell me, how to fix 'w' to resolve hostnames?
<tMH> thanks in advance!
<above> i messed with ~/.bashrc and included ~root $PATH and now its staying i have to change group ownership and setuid which i have no clue on
<sonu> somsip, it say's Permission denied (publickey)
<dfcnvt> Okay, i checked some of the pointers you made. Nothing appears what I wanted.  I'll google to try and find what I wanted.
<somsip> sonu: do you have permission to access the server with that key?
<tMH> 'w' showing my login like this:
<tMH> tmh      pts/14   217.76.32.62     Mon12    1.00s  0.38s  0.01s sshd: tmh [priv]
<tMH> w/o resolving hostname's IP...
<above> can someone tell me their owner, group owner and perms for ls -lat /bin/su
<somsip> dfcnvt: if you define a bit more what you want it might help
 * dfcnvt want to be able to use the hotkey and create a window of 1/8th of LCD screen.
<dfcnvt> -- to a specific position.   Maybe like, type (Ctrl + Alt + 9) twice and it will resize to a smaller size.
<Triffid_Hunter> above: stat works better than ls for that sort of info.. Access: (4711/-rws--x--x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<above> thanks
<above> :)
<somsip> dfcnvt: you could maybe write a script that would be called from the hotkey that could utilise this approach: http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/resize-a-window-to-a-specific-size-in-ubuntu/
<wael> hello
<dfcnvt> somsip: Thanks, I shall consider that as an alternative. (as a last resort)
<above> thank you ! worked!
<Triffid_Hunter> above: yw, did you acidentally set it to 0755 or something?
<above> no i was messing with .bashrc for the first time and thourhgt id like to access root commands. my npm, git, node only work with root
<above> i know its insecure but this is a virtualbox that doesnt have critical data on it.
<above> so i guess when on my normal user exporing the roots path may have auto done that.
<hppavilion[1]> So for some reason, when I boot my Lenovo laptop (running windows 10) with a bootable (I hope) USB stick plugged in
<hppavilion[1]> It won't launch ubuntu, or even something I can use to install it (I'm attempting to dual-boot)
<hppavilion[2]> No luck :/
<hppavilion[2]> Just tried it in my only other USB port
<hppavilion[2]> Wait, no, there's one more it looks like
<hppavilion[1]> *sigh*
<hppavilion[1]> Anyone able to help?
<B-Guelif> i'm new on linux but i think it's better to install Linux first, then Windows, right?
<Triffid_Hunter> hppavilion[1]: frequently you have to go into bios (mash F2/del during powerup) and enable boot from usb
<hppavilion[1]> B-Guelif: NO!
<Triffid_Hunter> B-Guelif: partition from linux but install windows first
<hppavilion[1]> B-Guelif: From what I've heard, at least
<B-Guelif> oh ok, sorry! thanks for the info!
<hppavilion[1]> B-Guelif: It'll mess something up... I read (on the Ubuntu website) that it has a tendency to overwrite data if installed first. IIRC.
<Triffid_Hunter> B-Guelif: windows will silently overwrite your bootloader and may make a mess of other things too since the installer assumes it's the only OS on your system
<hppavilion[1]> Triffid_Hunter: The problem is that, when I enter the BIOS, it doesn't exactly give me any options
<hppavilion[1]> Some copyright, a few checks, and a prompt to "Press any key to continue"
<Triffid_Hunter> hppavilion[1]: no idea then, find someone locally with some clue, ask them to make it work.. kinda hard to diagnose bios problems over the internet when I've never even seen a recent lenovo bios :P
<vbotka> hppavilion[1], https://neosmart.net/wiki/enable-legacy-boot-mode/
<DaveWM> I have an optimus laptop,  intel IGP and nvidia graphics...  I've already tried using nvidia prime and bumblebee,  but I was getting screen tearing when watching netflix in chrome.. even when supposedly the intel device was being used...  atm I've got everything working with  just intel and have not installed anything for nvidia... I'm curious how I might go about ensuring the nvidia card is off and not consuming power or generating heat
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime instead
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: wich grafix chipset, driver version and ubuntu version please?
<oobartez> what's the status of snappy becoming the default package manager in Ubuntu Desktop? anywhere on the net I could find some up-to-date info?
<DaveWM> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 540M]
<DaveWM> ubuntu 15.10
<lotuspsychje> oobartez: ask in #snappy perhaps
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: wich driver version?
<DaveWM> lotuspsychje, I'm game for trying to get things working with prime,  but I currently have good video with just using the intel.. I haven't installed any nvidia drivers this time around because every time I messed with those I had the issues with screen tearing
<oobartez> lotuspsychje: tried #snappy first but no answers yet
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: you might wanna try some different driver mate, from additional drivers section
<Triffid_Hunter> DaveWM: if you don't have nvidia driver telling the chip to start, it should remain in a low power idle
<DaveWM> so I really want to just disable the nvidia graphics on this particular installl,  I may create a duplicate and mess with getting everything working with the nvidia graphics included
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: you need right nvidia driver + nvidia-prime first before disabling performance mode
<DaveWM> lotuspsychje, I've tried quite a few over the past week messing with nvidia-prime and with bumblebee
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: try a lower nvidia driver and reboot
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: like nvidia340 or 346 perhaps
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: when you get the right driver, disable performance mode from nvidia-settings to use your intel card
<lotuspsychje> or enable...is how you need it
<DaveWM> lotuspsychje, seems I also have read online that prime keeps the nvidia card powered even when not in use,  which is another reason I kind of like the thought of just disabling it's use completely
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: nvidia-prime is there to switch this....
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: whats the point of not using your nvidia card, when its inside your pc?
<DaveWM> lotuspsychje, I understand what it's for,  what i'm trying to say is that I've already had it configured with different driver versions and still had the same screen tearing problem when watching netflix,  which I do a lot of
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: then you didnt found the right driver yet
<DaveWM> I do plan on doing what you're saying and getting it working,  but on a different install of ubuntu... I just want one that works that I don't have to mess with right now
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: optimus cards need nvidia-prime installed, and fiddling to the right driver
<Triffid_Hunter> DaveWM: screen tearing should be easy to fix, force vsync in nvidia settings for whatever app you're using
<lotuspsychje> DaveWM: go check your additional drivers, wich version your on right now
<hsia> helo
<Triffid_Hunter> DaveWM: it's disabled by default because gamers like to see their games running at 3 million FPS even though the screen is only refreshed at 60Hz...
<DaveWM> the odd thing is that it was having screen tearing even using intel graphics every time I setup anything with nvidia
<DaveWM> maybe something to do with xorg settings.. but I just can't be sure.. all I know is I got smooth video right now
<DaveWM> I'm only interested in making sure nvidia graphics is not using any power or making heat on this particular instance of ubuntu
<Triffid_Hunter> DaveWM: it won't. the nvidia chip will remain in a micropower idle until told to do otherwise by a suitable driver
<DaveWM> Triffid_Hunter, so if I haven't installed any nvidia drivers and my default output is the intel IGP atm... I don't have to mess with it?
<DaveWM> I'm satisfied with that then.   I haven't noticed my fan kicking on as much as it does when nvidia is in use.. it's been pretty quiet... so maybe it's all good the way it is
<Triffid_Hunter> DaveWM: yes
<DaveWM> ok.. well good then..  sorry for wasting everybody's time.  lol
<DaveWM> I am gonna get nvidia graphics working,  I just want a functional system without any video problems with this install.  I have been messing with that stuff a lot this past week and want to be able to watch netflix without having to boot into windows
<DaveWM> tbh,  I don't even know if it had any impact on any other video or games or anything.. I just know that my favorite past-time of watching netflix was less than pleasant...
<DaveWM> oh.  and thanks for the input Triffid_Hunter and lotuspsychje... I'm a bit anal and just wanted some peace of mind
<ozmage> hello ubuntu
<ozmage> how i can move the unity panel to the bottom like this http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/canonical-releases-groundbreaking-snapcraft-2-1-ubuntu-snappy-creator-tool-499880-2.jpg
<ozmage> any one knows ?
<xangua> ozmage: you will be able in Xenial
<ozmage> oh i need xenial
<ozmage> im downloading the xenial snapshot
<cfhowlett> ozmage, thank you for volunteering to alpha test
<ozmage> the one from the 1 of febrary was borked
<ozmage> and wont booted
<ozmage> not even on virtualbox
<ozmage> also im installing unity on arch atm
<ozmage> i like this new panel :)
<ozmage> cfhowlett, no problem
<ozmage> thx for the great job :)
<ubuntu-gnome> hmm
<goddard> anyone know of an update that wants to turn off UEFI
<goddard> i got this message Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled. UEFI Secure Boot is not compatible with the use of third-party drivers.
<EriC^^> goddard: when did you get this msg?
<EriC^^> is this a mac?
<Triffid_Hunter> goddard: wtf, I have computers with uefi and 3rd party drivers
<cfhowlett> !wtf | Triffid_Hunter,
<ubottu> Triffid_Hunter,: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<goddard> after an nvidia update
<EriC^^> mac?
<Gamah> Laptop?
<cfhowlett> goddard, nvidia should not be doing that ... What kind of computer is this??
<goddard> razer blade 2015
<zhenxi> Does ubuntu can be installed in btrfs？
<cfhowlett> !btfrs
<cfhowlett> zhenxi, btrfs will be supported in 16.04
<rms_returns> Anyone from /r/linux or /r/ubuntu here ?
<xangua> !ask | rms_returns
<ubottu> rms_returns: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zhenxi> i know，but i can not installed it
<zhenxi> 11.04 can be supported
<cfhowlett> 11.04 is WAY paste end of life and should not be used!
<xangua> 11.04 has been unsupported  for more than 3 years
<cfhowlett> !11.04 | zhenxi
<ubottu> zhenxi: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<karex_> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<cfhowlett> zhenxi, if you are using this release, you have ZERO security.  upgrade to a supported version immediately, 14.04 recommended.
<zhenxi> i want install 14.04 on btrfs subvolume
<zhenxi> by the debootstrap
<zhenxi> <cfhowlett>I want install 14.04 on btrfs subvolume by the debootstrap
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<zhenxi> the subvolume must be @  ?
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | zhenxi
<ubottu> zhenxi: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Spitfire5> How to write compiz to autostart in Lubuntu (LXDE)?
<xangua> Spitfire5: "compiz --replace" in startup apps
<DaveWM> isn't there a Preferences>Default Applications>Autostart
<Spitfire5> Where are "startup apps"?
<DaveWM> ^^
<Spitfire5> DaveWM: this don't work
<zhenxi> ubottu: Are you officials
<ubottu> zhenxi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaveWM> Spitfire5, i'm not in lxde so I wasn't really sure... are you saying there's no autostart on the menu?
<zhenxi> --||  ,So many Bot
<goddard> well i just said no and it looks like it still works haha
<DaveWM> Spitfire5, here's another option right at the top http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<DaveWM> keep in mind you'll have to log out and back in
<Spitfire5> DaveWM: thanks
<abolfazl123> I type "sudo cd /root" in terminal but it say "sudo: cd: command not found".what's the problem?
<Triffid_Hunter> abolfazl123: cd is a bash builtin, not a regular command
<EriC^^> abolfazl123: cd is a builtin in bash
<Spitfire5> but.. no thanks for you
<abolfazl123> what's it means?I don't now the meanig that!!!
<EriC^^> abolfazl123: it means it's something builtin into bash itself, not a program that's in /usr etc.
<Spitfire5> this also don't work
<abolfazl123> so how i can go to the /root?
<EriC^^> abolfazl123: if you want to see what's in /root and traverse the directory you need to do sudo -i to get root privileges then cd /root cd etc..
<abolfazl123> ok
<UserUS> I think it'd be just cd /
<DaveWM> Spitfire5, what exactly isn't working?
<Spitfire5> DaveWM: please wait - I'll just reboot
<Guest5114> hi, is it funny to install ubuntu on macbook pro?
<MiscGeek_> Guest5114, that is the only thing to do with a macbook pro :)
<zhenxi> cfhowlett: Which ubuntu can rolling updates
<cfhowlett> zhenxi, ubuntu does not do rolling updates
<cfhowlett> Guest5114, fun?  funny?  either way, it has been done
<OerHeks> ubuntu  ≠ rolling release
<Guest5114> better to learn howto use mac or install ubuntu on it? im lost pls give a hint
<cfhowlett> Guest5114, question makes no sense.  ubuntu runs on a mac.  want to learn ubuntu?  install.  learn.
<zhenxi> Canonical said ubuntu will support rolling updates
<OerHeks> zhenxi, nope, there was a discussion, but it is not going to happen.
<cfhowlett> zhenxi, *final answer*.  TODAY ubuntu does not do rolling releases.   TODAY there has  been no official announcement of rolling releases
<zhenxi> oh,soga
<Spitfire5> Ooooh yeah all are workin'!!!! Thanks!!!!8-)
<Guest5114> is it easy to install ubuntu on mac? try to keep mac
<somsip> !mac | Guest5114
<ubottu> Guest5114: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> Guest5114, how many times are you going to ask???
<Guest5114> i install ubuntu on win7 before, it is easy
<Spitfire5> There are the new question, howto install mor compiz plugins???
<Spitfire5> *there is
<Spitfire5> *more
<xangua> there are no more compiz plugins, compiz is dying
<Spitfire5> Whaaaat?
<Spitfire5> Why?
<Spitfire5> I mean compiz-fusion
<DaveWM> Spitfire5, what are you trying to accomplish using compliz when you're using lxde ?
<Spitfire5> compton is scum
<DaveWM> *compiz
<DaveWM> just curious
<OerHeks> Up to now, there are no plans porting Compiz to Wayland
<Spitfire5> DaveWM:  cuz compton hasn't  such usual config-manager as compiz
<wyrie> hi. is there a setting I can change in 14.04 which makes alt+tab switch to the previous window that was focused?
<Gotham25_> Hi. I have a doubt in ubuntu upgradation.
<xangua> wyrie: alt+shift+tab I believe, you can see Unity shorcuts if you hold Super key
<Gotham25_> Can I upgrade from Ubuntu 14.0 to 16.0 using ubuntu 16.0 iso image file
<cfhowlett> Gotham25, 14.04 to 16.04
<Gotham25_> cfhowlett: yes
<EriC^^> Gotham25_: nope, it'll fresh install
<cfhowlett> Gotham25, yes you can upgrade LTS to LTS
<wyrie> xangua: thanks, when i try that it moves tabs in the current window. will look at unity shortcuts
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: using an iso image he cant though, no?
<Gotham25_> cfhowlett: Yeah I know that. But can it be done using iso file.
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, ah, right.
<cfhowlett> Gotham25, you don't "upgrade" from an .iso, you INSTALL from an .iso.  However, you CAN live upgrade from 14.04 > 16.04
<cfhowlett> no .ios
<OerHeks> Gotham25_, not yet, after release maybe. it was possible upgrading 14.04 > 14.10 .. http://askubuntu.com/a/543249
<OerHeks> ( with iso)
<OerHeks> not recommended, as you might have more software installed than available on dvd.
<EriC^^> cool, learn something new every day
<Gotham25_> OerHeks: Soeven upgrade too wipes your entire data va
<cfhowlett> Gotham25, not if you move your data to a /home
<cfhowlett> !home | Gotham25
<ubottu> Gotham25: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<OerHeks> Gotham25_, ? wipes data?
<OerHeks> anyway, always backup your data when upgraden, if you dont, your data is not important anyway
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS and 15.10
<Wobbo> Good morning. I use my Wacom Intuos Pro. And it works very well. I try to use the pad buttons work like the left and right mouse buttons. But I can not. Can anyone help me?
<OerHeks> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Gotham25_> OerHeks: so even upgrade too wipes your entire data ?? right
<OerHeks> Gotham25_, i don't know where you get that from, not from me.
<OerHeks> generally: if you do such big actions, always backup your data.
<cfhowlett> Gotham25, in place upgrade should not, but that is not what you described.  installing from .iso CAN if done improperly and without a dedicated /home partition
<LibertyWeNeed> Does anyone know of a GNU/Linux replacement or alternative to Apple's Logic Pro. I want to use a MIDI keyboard to play and record music. Logic Pro has thousands of built in sounds, i was wondering if something like this is offered in the land of Freedom?
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, yes
<XinZhao> Hi, I just installed lamp-server and then phpmyadmin
<zhenxi> Who have installed ubuntu 16.04?
<XinZhao> but I can't find where to access phpmyadmin by default
<XinZhao> anyone know?
<xangua> !16.04 | zhenxi
<ubottu> zhenxi: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Wobbo> I've been around there. Ubuntu setting wacom setting is great, except for the set of buttons of a keyboard. Things like a-z h1-h12 works. But things like tap, Backspace, Return, Caps, shift, etc does not really possible. And i can't find a way to get the set mouse button in de wacom pad.  De terminal setting is very complicated.
<zhenxi> Bot?
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, #opensourcemusicians is one stop for you.  also, install the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage for all the music making toys you'll evere want
<LibertyWeNeed> cfhowlett, Thank you :)
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, this is not hardware support for wacom.  best support is on the link I sent you
<LibertyWeNeed> Do you know if MIDI instruments are built in?
<LibertyWeNeed> ubottu, is that LTS?
<ubottu> LibertyWeNeed: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.16+git20131003-4build1 (wily), package size 3636 kB, installed size 13704 kB
<cfhowlett> zhenxi, 16.04 is not even in beta yet.  discuss in #ubuntu+1 not here
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, there are midi instruments available
<OerHeks> LibertyWeNeed, check out ubuntu-studio and ardour
<Wobbo> ok
<cfhowlett> and 16.04 will be LTS
<nebraska> guys why i cant type a password for sudo in terminal?
<nebraska> its written: sudo password for nebraska and i cant type anything then
<OerHeks> nebraska, youcan, you only do not see what you type, as a security measure
<cfhowlett> nebraska, passwords are not displayed but are registered
<Wobbo> Sorry. But i have another problem, a hardware problem.
<Guest17725> Hi. I have hard time configuring chroot with ubuntu 14.04 using schroot. I can login with no problem but calling applications requiring X works not so well. Sometimes setting display works, while sometimes not. No it wants XDG_RUNTIME_DIR. Does anyone has a comprehensive guide on how to setup debootstrap with X?
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, ask
<Wobbo> I am not very fond of Mac-devices except for the bluetooth keyboard. In Ubuntu 15.04 it was working great! Until I installed the 15.10... Before I upgraded Ubuntu it was possible for me to use the keyboard to log in upon starting up the PC. Now, however, it has a lot of problems.
<Wobbo> In the bluetooth settings I often can't find the keyboard. If it does find the keyboard, the connection often fails (I did check the keyboard on a Mac, it works without any issues). If I click on the bluetooth icon (right top) the keyboard is there. If it connects and remains connected, nothing works. Sometimes the connections goes on and of repeatedly. And sometimes it works, but after a while a button gets stuck (for example "aaaaaaaaaaa
<Wobbo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"). To solve this I erased everything called bluetooth in: .1 stuff like: update-notifier-crash-_var_crash__usr_lib_bluetooth_bluetoothd.0.crash.l og.1.gz. This works... for a short time.
<zhenxi> I know, I just  install ubuntu in the sub-volume like arch
<nebraska> cfhowlett, OerHeks, thanks guys, it helped
<cfhowlett> happy2help! nebraska
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth Wobbo
<Wobbo> Wat bedoel je met !bluetooth?
<Wobbo> Sorry.
<cfhowlett> Wobbo, ... in english??
<Wobbo> What do you mean! Bluetooth?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | Wobbo      sorry I mistyped the trigger
<ubottu> Wobbo      sorry I mistyped the trigger: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Wobbo> Thanks
<Wobbo> ubottu, the url is old. Nothing to use this for my problem.
<nebraska> i have an usb hdd, but when i plug it in i cant see it - how to solve that one?
<OerHeks> nebraska, what filesystem is on that hdd?
<EriC^^> nebraska: does it show up in sudo parted -l ?
<nebraska> EriC^^, no, it doesn't - its file system is ntfs but i use i also use it on win pc
<EriC^^> nebraska: check dmesg after you plug it in
<nebraska> sudo dmesg
<nebraska> oh
<nebraska> sorry
<jesusaur> is anyone else seeing strange kernel issues with linux-image-extra-3.13.0-77-generic?
<jesusaur> for example, I can't modprobe aufs, the system fails to open /lib/modules/3.13.0-77-generic/modules.dep.bin
<XinZhao> hey anyone know how to use google drive on ubuntu 15?
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1build3 (wily), package size 160 kB, installed size 577 kB
<slainvalkry> whoa I'd be interested to know as well if you find anything
<XinZhao> yeah I gave that a go but its kinda cryptic
<XinZhao> and I got a curl error
<OerHeks> All i know Grive allows synchronize your Google Drive files with a directory on your local storage from the command-line.
<XinZhao> http://prntscr.com/9yu925
<XinZhao> and if it HAS sync'd anything it doesnt say where
<XinZhao> its ok, ill just smb share it from windows host
<XinZhao> id just have preferred it this way
<OerHeks> XinZhao, you should see a google drive folder in your /home
<OerHeks> * after getting and pasting the code to get access.
<XinZhao> nah I dont just keep getting curl errors
<XinZhao> hmm
<XinZhao> smb doesnt seem to like symbolic links
<hmf> hey, i need g++-4.9.. i'm on ubuntu 14.04.3, have to compile some code that needs g++ -std=c++14
<hmf> unfortunately
<hmf> g++-4.8 is the latest version
<hmf> i added another repo and tried apt-get install g++-4.9
<hmf> it asked me to press Y/n to continue
<hmf> i hit y
<hmf> it Aborts.
<hmf> "Abort" message
<hmf> that was counterintuitive
<hmf> maybe i should have hit n
<hmf> heh
<Lingo> t
<hmf> How easy would it be to rip dbus (which is a completely crap) out of Ubuntu
<hmf> really need this messaging system running underneath the kernel
<hmf> its like some microkernel running in userland for passing messages.. for people who don't know how to use socket(PF_UNIX)
<XinZhao> hmmm ok so I smb shared my windows hosts google drive folder
<XinZhao> added to my fstab, works fine
<XinZhao> but I want to symlink it into /var/www
<XinZhao> keeps saying.. ln: failed to create hard link ‘/var/www/html/_google’ => ‘/media/google/’: Invalid cross-device link
<XinZhao> oh all working now
<XinZhao> sweeeet
<nos09> hi i have raspberry pi setup with openelec. and I want to setup my ubuntu machine as mythtv-backend server. so how to tell kodi to find that server from the  network ?
<bazhang> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<bazhang> nos09, see above channel
<nos09> thanks
<circle_> Anyway to backup installed softwares
<bazhang> !aptoncd | circle_
<ubottu> circle_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<leonarth> I see this process in htop, I would like to know what launched it, is there a way to identify this?
<leonarth> postfix   4792  0.0  0.1  42424  2752 ?        S    11:31   0:00 smtp -t unix -u -c
<OerHeks> nos09, openelec ? carefull ... http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/544527
<akik> leonarth: you can see the parent pid with "ps -ef | grep smtp". the ppid is the third column
<leonarth> thank you akik !
<leonarth> akik the parent pid is /usr/lib/postfix/master ...
<akik> leonarth: looks fine
<leonarth> I believe some website I host is launching all these smtp processes for spam
<leonarth> but can't identify which one it is
<leonarth> akik https://www.dropbox.com/s/bbp8hiuy322k4ck/Screenshot%202016-02-04%2011.48.00.png?dl=0
<akik> leonarth: you need to start monitoring postfix log files and apache log files
<akik> or whatever your httpd is
<Mathisen> is rsync the better chooice for syncing 2 folder localy ?
<Mathisen> or is there any simpler ones around for local syncing ?
<akik> Mathisen: you can't go wrong with rsync :)
<Mathisen> true
<akik> Mathisen: then when you know how to sync locally, it's just a small step to start syncing over ssh
<socratex> Hello. I have a problem with my ubuntu 14.04. Can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | socratex
<ubottu> socratex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Coquerlard> hi there yung bucks I need to add kernel parameters to an EFI boot entry made with bcfg in a EFI shell, any idea what option to use in order to do so ?
<socratex> My problem description: when I plug a jack (like a headphones or other) and there is nothing sounding, I can hear a noise at background. When I play a video, at the start the sound makes like a crack or pop noise and then the video sounds with no problem. But when I stop back de video, another pop noise and de background noise starts again. Can someone help me? Excuse my English.
<socratex> I forgot say something: I think is not a hardware problem, because the sound works with no problem in windows.
<eamador> join #drupal
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hello, what do I have to install in order to have mkfs.btrfs available?
<cfhowlett> !btrfs | Ccdc_DuckZ
<ubottu> Ccdc_DuckZ: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<bazhang> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0-2 (wily), package size 488 kB, installed size 3602 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Ccdc_DuckZ> cfhowlett: right, thanks, I'll stick to ext4 then
<cfhowlett> Ccdc_DuckZ, happy2help!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<UserUS> anyone hear heard anything about being able to upgrade from 14 to 16? Both LTS
<Mathisen> hello im new to rsync, is it realy as simples as " rsync -r dir1/ dir2 " to sync 2 local folders ?
<Mathisen> will that run a deamon for it all the time ? or one time command to sync strait away ?
<BluesKaj> !rsync | Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Halacs> hi, is anybody here who knows preseed opcions?
<jdo_dk> Is this the right channel to ask questions regarding diffeculties about vmware tools and shared folder in ubuntu server ?
<cfhowlett> jdo_dk, ask
<Halacs> however nobody answered jet, I give it a try: I got always this error message: http://imgur.com/lhkPuKS
<jdo_dk> I have vmware fusion installed on my mac, i have a vmware running ubuntu server 14.04. I have shared a folder from my mac. First i installed the official vmware-tools, but everytime i reboot my ubuntu, i have to run the vmware-tools-install.pl to see my shared folder in /mnt/hgfs, so what is the easiest or most correct way to get access to my shared folder in ubuntu, without the need to config vmware every time?
<cfhowlett> and a mac too!  lots of layers to this onion.  I suggest you try virtualbox as the saner optoin
<krypto> i am using ubuntu 14.04 with LACP bonding sometimes during reboot bonding algorithm changes to round robin,if i reboot again it will be back in LACP.Any bug against this?
<krypto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14876833/
<krypto> configuration and current algorithm used
<jdo_dk> cfhowlett: Don get it. VMware installed on mac, a vmware "client" running ubuntu server. Folder shared in mac, should be accessible from the ubuntu server / vmware client ?
<Desu> Halacs: no jet for you, but you can have a pony
<Desu> Halacs: anyway, read the log it points at
<cfhowlett> jdo_dk, sounds legit but I don't do mac or vmware, so can't give meaningful advice
<kivi> I can't find the mediawiki package, described in this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki -- is it in a new repo, or under a new package name now?
<ozmage> hello
<jdo_dk> cfhowlett: I have shared the folder in vmware fusion, just need ubuntu server to mount the drive. So my question is: open-vm-tools og vm-tools ?
<StormofBytes> Hija guys ^_^
<ozmage> somebody can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg from xenial installaton for me the installer failed to install grub and i dont have grub.cfg pls
<cfhowlett> kivi, what ubuntu do you have??
<kivi> 16.04
<kivi> cfhowlett, ubuntu+1 ? :s
<cfhowlett> kivi, thank you for beta testing!  +1 with you
<kivi> cfhowlett, if you are on 15.10, mind just checking if the package is available?
<kivi> just curious
<cfhowlett> !info media wiki vivid
<ubottu> 'wiki' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<cfhowlett> !find mediawiki
<ubottu> Found: dico-module-mediawiki, fusionforge-plugin-mediawiki, git-mediawiki, libhtml-wikiconverter-mediawiki-perl, libmediawiki-api-perl, libmediawiki1, libparse-mediawikidump-perl, libtext-mediawikiformat-perl, libwww-mediawiki-client-perl, mediawiki (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mediawiki&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<cfhowlett> !find mediawiki wiley
<ubottu> wiley is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<ozmage> somebody can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg from xenial installaton for me the installer failed to install grub and i dont have grub.cfg pls ?
<kivi> cfhowlett, wow, didn't realize ubottu had that capability; good to know!
<cfhowlett> !info mediawiki wily | kivi sorry for the irc vomit
<ubottu> kivi sorry for the irc vomit: mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.19.20+dfsg-2.3 (wily), package size 11335 kB, installed size 66951 kB
<Mathisen> anyone know of a way to sync a dropbox folder with a seafile server ?
<ozmage> somebody can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg from xenial installaton for me the installer failed to install grub and i dont have grub.cfg pls ? no one ?
<bekks> ozmage: Showing that file will not magically grub.
<ozmage> i only need that
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | ozmage, thanks for beta testing.
<ubottu> ozmage, thanks for beta testing.: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<linuxstudent> help
<linuxstudent> help
<cfhowlett> !ask | linuxstudent
<ubottu> linuxstudent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxstudent> !ask help
<v0r0nwe> o.O
<linuxstudent> HELP
<bekks> linuxstudent: Ask your question.
<cfhowlett> linuxstudent, see, now, HERE is where we expect you to actually state your problem --- cause Ms. Cleo has already gone home
<linuxstudent> GO HOME YOUR DRUNK
<BluesKaj> linuxstudent, just state your issue
<cfhowlett> I think he just did
<linuxstudent> bye
<neil_> I have been trying to install 15.10 on a new lenovo ideapad 300, but it has been giving me a lot of trouble.. I have managed to get though the dual boot installation without errors, now when ever I boot I get a kernel panic... can't execute '/sbin/init' unknown error 4094 ... can anyone help
<BluesKaj> neil_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2305360
<prodeep> hello
<tony_> 你好
<cfhowlett> tony_, in English?
<whqing> Chinese, aha
<cfhowlett> !cn | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<makis> I have ubuntu mate 15.04. Also, I have AIO Epson Xp610. How to install it?? I Downloaded the deb file from official EPson webpage but it required the disk file. I inserted it but no way. I tried installing via TAR archive but I am not good with COMPILE. Can someone help me??
<tony_> hello我
<bekks> !15.04 | makis
<ubottu> makis: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<cfhowlett> makis, no longer supported
<makis> How can I upgrade the copy of my distro??
<crypt0> makis: dist-upgrade
<tony_> 有同类吗？
<Blaze_Boy> I should learn chinese
<BluesKaj> makis, try sudo do-release-upgrade
<whqing> tony_, where are you from?
<tony_> china
<cfhowlett> makis, download 15.10 from ubuntu.com
<Blaze_Boy> is there anyway to install Ubuntu on my android phone? a ROM for that or something?
<whqing>  witch city ?
<tony_> 辽宁
<prodeep> hello guys
<Blaze_Boy> prodeep: hey
<cfhowlett> whqing, tony go to a private channel for chitchat.
<BluesKaj> tonyno point asking in chinese here, this is an English chat
<tony_> ok
<ozmage> somebody can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg for me is because the installer failed to install grub and now i dont have grub.cfg and im booting from grub from my arch installation ,pls
<ozmage> there is no one on #ubuntu+1
<ozmage> i need the grub.cfg
<ozmage> i just need an example
<Guest90759> hello I'm using Ubuntu Mate and the Create Launcher window has textbox background set to white and text foreground to light grey so I barely can see the text, how can I solve it? Thanks
<bekks> ozmage: There are 123 people in #ubuntu+1
<crypt0> whoa netsplit
<crypt0> dafuq
<homa> hi my friends
<tsp`> that's no netsplit
<ozmage> bekks, can you paste your grub.cfg from your installation pls i dont care if its is willy
<tsp`> the server appears to have dropped a number of connections
<Guest90759> can someone help me?
<Guest90759> the Create Launcher text is barely visible
<ozmage> bekks, can you paste your grub.cfg from your installation pls i dont care if its is willy i just need an example
<nchambers_> hey guys... so last night my mouse freaked out on me and moved /etc to /home/etc. Obviously I couldn't properly use the computer after that. I have since fixed the issue by adding init=/bin/sh to my grub boot arguments, which drops me into a shell. I then do cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5; mkdir -p /mnt/sda5; vgchange -a y; mount /dev/mapper/elementary--vg-root /mnt/sda5; I was then able to move /home/etc/ back to /etc (/
<nchambers_> being the root of *my* filesystem of course). but now when I boot normally, it says it can't find /dev/mapper/elementary--vg-root. how do I fix this?
<ozmage> what the hell nobody helps nobody here .....
<cfhowlett> ozmage, 1.  drop the attitude - it only motivates /ignore.   2.  your release is supported ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<Guest90759> ozmage, I went to the mate channel because of that, got help there
<ozmage> im asking for a stupid thing
<neil_> BluesKaj, I tried the fix recommended in the link, it didn't help ... now I get a similar error ... can't execute '/sbin/upstart': Unknown error 4094
<ozmage> nobody can paste a simple grub.cfg
<ozmage> it dont need to be from xenial
<ozmage> i only need an example
<BluesKaj> neil_, you should be using systemd not init and upstart
<EriC^^> ozmage: what's the problem?
<ozmage> EriC^^, hi there
<ozmage> i installed ubuntu but the installer failed to install grub
<ozmage> and i dont have grub.cfg
<neil_> BluesKaj, so how do I do that
<ozmage> and i need somebody who paste it to bpaste nopaste whatever
<ozmage> to get an idea to make my own
<ozmage> the grub.cfg dont need to be from xenial it can be from willy
<EriC^^> ozmage: can you boot a live usb?
<BluesKaj> neil_, check in the terminal to see what your OS is using, ps -p 1
<ozmage> im on ubuntu
<EriC^^> ozmage: you need to reinstall grub and run update-grub
<ozmage> no i only need the grub.cfg
<ozmage> i dont want toinstall grub from ubuntu
<rihbyne> BluesKaj:I have ubuntu 15.10. but mongod still uses upstart. how do I switch to using systemctl ?
<ozmage> i want to continue using my grub
<sudeep_dk> hi all
<ozmage> grub-git from git to boot freebsd zfs
<neil_> BluesKaj, how do I do that it won't boot to check anything... I install from a USB liveimage do you want me to check it?
<rihbyne> sudeep_dk:hey! :)
<ub_ubuntu> the shutdown and restart buttons are missing. What to do..?
<sudeep_dk> hi @rihbune
<ozmage> i only need the menu entry to copy paste it on my own grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> neil_, no it will just check the usb image
<ozmage>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-2-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.6GiB, 71.2% free ** Disk: Total: 88.8GiB, 37.5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82577LC Gigabit Network Connection **
<ozmage> Uptime: 43m 50s **
<rihbyne> BluesKaj:why ubuntu 15.10 has both systemctl and upstart ?
<ozmage> im inside ubuntu .....
<ioria> ozmage, /usr/share/doc/grub-common/examples/grub.cfg   not useful ?
<ozmage> nope
<rihbyne> because current ubuntu version doesnt support running mongod via systemctl.
<sudeep_dk> while using upstart mongod my system freez many time
<rihbyne> sudeep_dk:how do you garauntee that? check your /var/logs/msgs
<dk`> Hi
<dk`> question reqgarding dpkg/deb.
<bekks> dk`: dont ask to ask, just ask.
<rihbyne> anyone on systemd and upstart?
<BluesKaj> !systemd | neil_, rihbyne
<ubottu> neil_, rihbyne: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<dk`> i have created custom pkg as user1 , while installing dpkg -i pkg.deb its preserving the ownership of user1, how to make root default
<dk`> I am installing package as root.
<rihbyne> BluesKaj:it also using upstart which is nothing in front of systemd
<ozmage> who is running willy and can paste /boot/grub/grub.cfg for me pls
<bekks> dk`: BY fixing the permission before putting your files into your package. And creating the package as root.
<dk`> bekks: any other way? can it be done while installing
<bekks> dk`: Nope
<nchambers_> anyone?
<dk`> bekks: ok
<BluesKaj> rihbyne, I'm not promoting systemd, but I think neil_ needs it since his init and upstart aren't working
<bekks> nchambers_: Which OS are you on?
<cfhowlett> nchambers_, you have elementary OS
<nchambers_> cfhowlett, can I not get help here then?
<cfhowlett> !elementaray | nchambers_
<bekks> !elementaryos | nchambers_
<dk`> bekks: I don't have root permission on that box? so how do I fix the permission ?
<cfhowlett> elementary (should) provide support for it's OS.  if not --- perhaps reconsider your choice
<bekks> dk`: If you dont have root permissions on that box, you cannot install packages using dpkg -i
<cfhowlett> !elementary | nchambers_
<ubottu> nchambers_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ub_ubuntu> how to i get back restart and shutdown buttons...
<ozmage> dammmmmmm
<dk`> bekks: I am just creating package on that box. .deb will be installed on other box which has root permission
<neil_> BluesKaj, I tried the advanced options -> (upstart) selection ... it errors too ... none of the entries in the advanced options work.
<bekks> dk`: Then you need to create the package on a box where you have root permissions.
<dk`> bekks: ok
<BluesKaj> neil_, which OS did you install?
<neil_> BluesKaj, 15.10 ... I downloaded the iso from the download site, put it on a USB pendrive ... updated it it then did the install.
<BluesKaj> neil_, recommend you use the appropriate image here, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/source/pending/source/
<fernando_> Hello
<fernando_> someone can tell me how can i update my asrock n68c-gs fx drivers?
<bekks> fernando_: Depends on the graphics card you are using.
<fernando_> i dont have graphic card,
<fernando_> well, is the integrated one
<bekks> fernando_: And which one is it?
<neil_> BluesKaj, why use these, aren't those the source... wouldn't I need to compile everything to get something working?
<fernando_> ASRock N68C-GS FX (OEM) SocketAM2(GeForce 7025) PCI-E-SVGA-GbLAN SATA RAID MicroATX 2DDR-II-2DDR-III
<sergiosalazar> Holi
<fernando_> i think is geforce 7025
<bekks> fernando_: So look it up instead. sudo lspci -k
<fernando_> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<bekks> fernando_: And which driver are you using, currently?
<BluesKaj> neil_, yes, but you'll have the latest image, weird that systemd wasn't default on your current image, unless you installed to / and have a separate /home partition , then the conf files would change things
<fernando_> nvidia legacy binary driver - version 304.131.
<bekks> fernando_: And whats wrong with them?
<neil_> BluesKaj, I did a default install, all in the one partition.
<fernando_> sometimes my pc crashes
<fernando_> sometimes is really slowly
<fernando_> i have 4gb ram
<fernando_> and a amd processor
<bekks> fernando_: And why do you think upgrading your driver will magically fix it?
<fernando_> i dont think so, i just think that this gonna help me a lot
<cfhowlett> fernando_, using a lighter ubuntu would help.  unity can be greedy.  try xubuntu or lubuntu, possibly mate
<ub_ubuntu> how to restore shutdown button in ubuntu 15.10
<fernando_> yeah
<fernando_> im using mate
<afrokarlsson> monday cars runs in blue gas, tuesday on yellow gas, wednesday on black gas, thursday on green gas, saturday on white gas and sunday on colorless gas
<ub_ubuntu> i am using unity
<cfhowlett> afrokarlsson, check your channel, this is ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> neil_, did you download the iso from here ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<neil_> BluesKaj, I don't remember exactly.... what do you think of trying the the daily build of 16.04?
<BluesKaj> neil_, well I run 16.04 , but I use kubuntu/plsam/kde desktop, quite different than unity or gnome
<BluesKaj> plasma even
<neil_> BluesKaj, I think I will give it a go... but it will be hours before I know... my Internet speed is very very slow currently.
<neil_> BluesKaj, eta 4 hours
<BluesKaj> neil_, I'll be around ;-)
<david_> ciao
<david_> c'è nessuno?
<BluesKaj> !it | david_
<ubottu> david_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rtyio> hi t
<rtyio> is it possible to add comment like that on vi ?
<rtyio> test    # this a text ?
<cfhowlett> !test | rtyio
<ubottu> rtyio: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<skinux> Is this the best way to downgrade PHP? http://askubuntu.com/questions/116254/how-to-downgrade-from-php-5-4-to-5-3
<skinux> I need to try downgrading from 7
<bekks> skinux: Which Ubuntu do you run?
<skinux> Regular Trusty AFAIK
<skinux> LTS
<skinux> It's server only
<nacc> skinux: then how did you get php 7?
<skinux> Homestead VM
<arlekin> hi there - i just freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 (cause 15.10 is apparently evil) and i wonder how can i generate proper .ssh folder ? i want to have my old key, and simple copypasting of the .ssh folder doesn't seem to work
<skinux> 14.04.1
<rtyio> it is not working
<nacc> skinux: not sure what this, but presuming it's actually a virtual machine, and you're running PHP7 in the VM, shouldn't you talk to homestead about it?
<miedziak> Hey guys, looking to buy USB headset with microphone. Can you recommend me what some of you use?
<skinux> There is no homestead channel
<skinux> It's really a Ubuntu issue, because the VM is a Ubuntu VM.
<nacc> skinux: php7 isn't available in any version of Ubuntu Trusty
<skinux> Neither homestead nor vagrant are the OS
<nacc> skinux: so its not a "Ubuntu" VM at that point
<skinux> Well, uname -a says Ubuntu
<miedziak> skinux, they mean official distribution and official package sources only Ubuntu.
<skinux> Okay, bottom line, is the link I posted the right way to downgrade PHP?
<nacc> skinux: that's probably how you downgrade the version from ubuntu; but you installed something not from ubuntu
<skinux> Okay, so, maybe I just need to install PHP 5.3/4 and set all aliases to use 5.3/4 instead of 7
<nacc> skinux: so dunno what you did
<skinux> I didn't. Homestead is a pre-packaged VM.
<nacc> skinux: afaict, homestead is using vagrant to setup a VM to have the whole stack
<nacc> skinux: so are you asking how to downgrade the version of php in your homestead VM?
<nacc> skinux: as the VM shoudln't have had any effect in your host
<skinux> Yes.
<skinux> Host is Windows
<nacc> skinux: then ask homestead. that is quite clearly 100% a homestead problem
<lanoxx> if I share a folder with nautilus where does nautilus or samba store that configuration data?
<serkan> Hello
<tester> ---
<tester> HI
<serkan> I can't install Adobe Flash plugin can you help?
<teward> serkan: what did you try so far?
<guest> serkan: Hi, what are you doing to install it?
<guest> serkan: you should install the package "flashplugin-installer" from the Software Centre or by "apt-get install"
<serkan> so far, the Flash Player on the site I downloaded the file but it won't open with wine
<guest> serkan: do you need flash plugin for Ubuntu or for Windows programs in Wine?
<cfhowlett> it's not SUPPOSED to open in wine!
<teward> serkan: you should only install `flashplugin-installer` with `apt-get install flashplugin-installer`
<guest> serkan: you should install the version of flash for Linux, not for Windows, because you are using Linux not Windows.
<teward> serkan: you should NOT download Flash from their site, and use what's in the repositories instead
<serkan> guest: I wonder how can I do that
<teward> serkan: or, use Google Chrome
<guest> serkan: read up
<serkan> yes
<miedziak> Can anyone recommend USB headset w/microphone that was just plug'n'play without ANY problem in Ubuntu? Excuse me for repeating the question.
<serkan> someone I can connect to My Computer?
<Ccdc_DuckZ> miedziak: I tried one last year which I bought from Game, it was 20 pounds I think so nothing special
<miedziak> serkan, they told you already. In Ubuntu the ONLY RECOMMENDED way of installing software is buy using default mechanism.
<Ccdc_DuckZ> it just worked for me on ubuntu, had to recompile the kernel on gentoo and got it working there too, no problems
<miedziak> serkan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuSoftwareCenter
<Ccdc_DuckZ> miedziak: it was not a turtle paradise thing, but I can't remember the brand, sorry :/
<miedziak> Ccdc_DuckZ, that's exactly what i want to avoid. Something that just works.
<miedziak> Thx anyway, i try later, maybe someone with experience notices.
<miedziak> *xp in that concrete area ofc
<Ccdc_DuckZ> miedziak: I don't understand your question then you want "a plug'n'play headset that works without problems" while also "avoiding something that works"?
<miedziak> Ccdc_DuckZ, i was refering to gentoo bit about recompiling.
<Ccdc_DuckZ> ah, that's the gentoo way, but I don't think it's relevant to you
<Ccdc_DuckZ> my bad for telling you too much, I guess :p
<miedziak> Well, i run a compile everything for yourself Slackware, but want to avoid that while giving Ubuntu a chance as a gaming platform.
<leo__> hello,world'
<homa> hi my friends
<leo__> hi,long time no se
<leo__> see
<n0yd> is bcache supported in 15.10?
<n0yd> ie, kernel support...
<xebra> hi, anyone ever noticed that most fonts suck compared to some that look perfect like Dejavu and Ubuntu? With full subpixel hinting. Even Open Sans looks blurry/fuzzy, which is one of the most popular on the web. It must be due to FreeType
<n0yd> there are tips about making the fonts look better if you google it
<n0yd> ?Im using the droid series currently on gnome3
<xebra> I wonder if there is a way to customize the rendering, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to give too many options. On the net they suggest infinality, but it's not officially supported in the repos and it might even be unmaintained now
<n0yd> google it...
<leo__> too hard to know
<n0yd> look for a ppa?
<arlekin> hello
<n0yd> https://launchpad.net/~rjvbertin/+archive/ubuntu/infinaltimate
<n0yd> xebra: ^^^
<arlekin> how can i create swap partition on the offchance that i realised i need one to hibernate after installation ?
<n0yd> it should work on any version
<arlekin> i followed some solution on askubuntu
<n0yd> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj13Y7kq97KAhUCcj4KHW45DcgQFggdMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FSwapFaq&usg=AFQjCNGhkJmYFr0OdBWEEXhBHXDZZN6OZQ&sig2=QmfenIUZR0vm4_TkMKhkjw
<arlekin> namely i created swap partition via gparted and then added it to /etc/fstab
<n0yd> click that
<n0yd> read wiki
<n0yd> arlekin: swapon?
<leo__> how to solve the fonts problem of wine programs
<arlekin> nydel: i did it last
<n0yd> arlekin: then you have swap...
<n0yd> whats the worry
<arlekin> n0yd: when i tried to test-run it via pm-hibernate
<bekks> arlekin: can you pastebin "free -m" please?
<arlekin> i got error on restore
<arlekin> bekks: sure
<lerrrd> rd
<arlekin> bekks: https://dpaste.de/9STV
<pngl_> Hi! Is there a way to install open-vm-tools >= 10.0.0 on Ubuntu 15.10? VMWare Tools requires it to install the vmhgfs driver, but the latest I get from apt-get is open-vm-tools 9.10
<bekks> arlekin: So you actually have more swap than RAM.
<arlekin> bekks:
<arlekin> bekks: slightly
<arlekin> i made this swap for sole purpose of hibernations
<n0yd> and its not mounting?
<arlekin> so i figured it should be roughly same size as ram
<n0yd> what does "mount" show?
<arlekin> n0yd: just mount ?
<n0yd> yes
<bekks> n0yd: mount will show swap is activated.
<yosef> hello
<n0yd> bekks: then wtf is his problem, lol
<yosef> Why does my second monitor crash whenever i connect it
<n0yd> its not a swap problem then, its a hibernation problem
<yosef> I tried googling, but I can't find a clear solution.
<n0yd> I wasnt aware hibernation even used swap
<arlekin> bekks: well actually output of mount doesn't even hint at swap
<arlekin> bekks: so do you have any idea ?
<n0yd> arlekin: so your fstab is wrong
<n0yd> does mtab show it?
<n0yd> just use gparted and recreate it to be sure
<n0yd> then use swapon
<n0yd> add it to fstab and type sudo mount
<n0yd> and it will read fstab and mount anything not mounted
<n0yd> So, can anyone verify support of bache in 15.10?
<n0yd> :)
<ikonia> what do you mean verify support
<ikonia> if there is a package for it - it's supported,
<bekks> arlekin: Whats the actual issue? You are using more swap than ram.
<ikonia> the repo will dictate what level of support it gets
<OerHeks> n0yd, bcache?
<ikonia> disk caching system
<n0yd> OerHeks: bcachefs
<arlekin> n0yd: i did just that except for the fact i did swapon last
<ikonia> what's the actual question though ?
<n0yd> Its like btrfs and zfs
<n0yd> ikonia: support in the kernel
<n0yd> or even the mainline kernel from ppa
<n0yd> arlekin: so what does mtab show now?
<ikonia> there should be a module for it
<ikonia> modprobe it
<n0yd> k
<OerHeks> bcachefs never heard of, bcache does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Bcache
<n0yd> ikonia: ok, i checked, there is a module
<n0yd> OerHeks: fs stands for filesystem
<ikonia> there you go then
<n0yd> bcache *is* is a fs
<bekks> thats why it is named bcachefs :)
<n0yd> tell that to the wiki page :P
<OerHeks> nope, not once mentioned on that page, but oke, have fun
<arlekin> btw can swap be on logical partition ? (i see no reason why not)
<n0yd> now i need to copy my ext4 partition to my bcachefs partition, gonna take "forever"
<n0yd> arlekin: yes
<n0yd> ikonia: what do you think would be the fastest way to copy my data from ext4 part to bcachefs part?
<n0yd> dd? rsync?
<arlekin> n0yd: i did everything as you suggested - still no swap in mount output
<n0yd> ikonia: im not so sure it is support, the module bcache might be for "bcache" the ssd bcache thing
<dino> yess
<n0yd> arlekin: hmm, i just realized mine doesnt show either
<n0yd> even though i created it during install
<fathom> Hey, anyone use KDE here or is it a faux pas to ask?
<arlekin> n0yd: so its not a factor then i guess
<arlekin> i'll try hibernating again
<nacc> n0yd: arlekin: try swapon --show
<nacc> to see swap spaces
<n0yd> i did
<n0yd> arlekin: oh and hibernation works fine for me
<arlekin> unrecognized option --show
<n0yd> egverytime i close my lid I have it set to hibernate
<n0yd> so swap shouldnt be a factor
<n0yd> it doesnt use swap, it uses your normal data partition and makes a image file of some sort I believe
<arlekin> though with --summary i got my partition
<n0yd> not sure about normal suspend
<n0yd> summary shows the swap?
<arlekin> n0yd: from what i read it acutally needs partition and doesn't work with swapwfile
<arlekin> yup
<arlekin> i'll ty now
<n0yd> ya so you have no need for swap
<arlekin> *try
<n0yd> hmm, does gparted clone partitons? (different filesystems though)
<n0yd> i see something mentioned in wiki, but not sure about different fs
<hook> has anyone successfully installed openssh-server on 14.04 desktop on a preseed.cfg install?
<manman> So I accidentally removed the admin account I set up from sudo. I have a root account that has been set up with a password but I can't find a way to switch to it to change the password back.
<manman> sudo -i -u root asks for sudo password of the current account
<manman> Is there anything I can do?
<ikonia> manman: you have a root account and you know the password ?
<manman> yes
<ikonia> then just "su - "
<ikonia> put the root password in, and you are root
<ikonia> you can then fix your problems
<yharrow> how do you use 2 screens in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> yharrow: xrandr
<manman> ikonia: su - gives "authentication failure" does that mean the password I have is wrong?
<yharrow> so i have to download it?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | yharrow
<ubottu> yharrow: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bekks> manman: Yes.
<manman> bekks: ok thanks t_t
<yharrow> my distribution doesnt have the package xrandr
<ikonia> manman: it would see so
<bekks> yharrow: So what is your distribution?
<yharrow> ubuntu 15.10
<yharrow> i tried sudo apt-get install xrandr
<yharrow> but it didnt work
<yharrow> plugging in my screen makes my whole desktop crash
<bazhang> arandr is the gui yharrow
<bazhang> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<yharrow> i cant plug in my screen though
<yharrow> it crashes the whole desktop
<yharrow> so how do i configure it
<bazhang> yharrow, hot plugging?
<yharrow> bazhang, no i boot up into ubuntu with it plugged in
<yharrow> and when i try to log in it crashes
<yharrow> until i remove the screen
<bazhang> yharrow, thats a serious video card issue then, or the cabling
<yharrow> it worked fine before
<homa> i comeback my friends
<yharrow> then after one update it just stoped working
<yharrow> bazhang, so my computer is broken?
<bazhang> yharrow, dont use punctuation as enter, it's impossible to follow
<bazhang> yharrow, what exactly was this 'one update'
<yharrow> bazhang, I don't remember. I just know one day it stopped working
<Pratik_Patel> hi, when I do sudo pip install numpy --upgrade It is installing numpy1.10 but I want 1.9 or more
<yharrow> bazhang, since xrandr is a blackbox to me I can't even begin to trouble shoot it without spending hours reading manuals
<yharrow> bazhang, I thought maybe someone encountered the problem before
<bazhang> yharrow, how long ago was this 'working fine' status
<yharrow> bazhang, 2 months ago I think
<yharrow> bazhang, it could have been something I installed maye
<tromboloide> star war
<tromboloide> ciao
<bazhang> yharrow, no one suggested you spend hours and hours reading about xrandr, I just pointed out the gui for it: arandr
<Pratik_Patel> hi, when I do sudo pip install numpy --upgrade It is installing numpy1.10 but I want 1.9 or more. can someone please help
<yharrow> bazhang, I appreciate that, but arandr has no options
<yharrow> its just a box with witht he ability to load files
<serkan> Hello
<serkan> ubuntu How do I uninstall the program?
<bekks> serkan: which program?
<hook> @yharrow literally just plugged my second monitor in for the first time, and ubuntu 12.04 picked it up
<yharrow> serkan, use sudo apt-get remove program-name or use the software center
<yharrow> hook, yeah it worked fine for a while then one day it just stoped
<hook> good to know, I look forward to having that happen to me tomorrow then :)
<yharrow> hook, I have no idea how to even begin to understand what is causing the crash
<yharrow> lol
<Behi> hi all
<Behi> where's the device manager in 15.10
<serkan> So how to remove the program Teamspeak 3
<Behi> ?
<yharrow> serkan, how did you install it?
<lumarist> how to start geoip
<lumarist> after installing it geoip cmd does nothing really
<serkan> uploaded to the computer I opened with wine, but it didn't work it gave the error
<yharrow> so i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<yharrow> to get my monitor to work?
<lumarist> yharrow, tell me how to start geoip?
<yharrow> lumarist, i can help u google
<serkan> yharrow, uploaded to the computer I opened with wine, but it didn't work it gave the error
<yharrow> lumarist, maybe this will work https://www.howtoforge.com/using-geoip-with-nginx-on-ubuntu-12.04
<yharrow> lumarist, I never used geoip before
<yharrow> serkan, if you installed it with wine you need to use the wine uninstall
<yharrow> Uninstall Wine Software app
<Patat> hello?
<Patat> join python
<ulkesh> I'm trying to install epson-inkjet-printer-escpr on Wily and getting this:  Package 'epson-inkjet-printer-escpr' has no installation candidate (I'm fully up to date)...anyone have any idea how I can get this package installed?
<lotuspsychje> ulkesh: try apt-cache search epson from terminal, maybe type in package?
<ulkesh> well it shows "printer-driver-escpr" which i have installed, but the thing won't print a test page after adding (i loathe printers :) )
<lotuspsychje> ulkesh: some printers might need a specific driver download, did you check epson website?
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: of course, and they have only windows drivers
<Quatroking> what's some good software for widgets on my desktop, kinda like Rainmeter?
<Pratik_Patel> I am trying to update numpy using sudo pip install numpy --upgrade but it is still downloading the old version(1.10) how can i update?
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: conky
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: nevermind, there's a dropdown for OS i didn't see, trying that now
<Quatroking> that looks fancy, lotuspsychje
<Quatroking> I'll look into it, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: welcome :p
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: there some nice indicators available for the gnome panel too if you like, apt-cache search indicator
<Pici> Pratik_Patel: 1) never use sudo pip, ever. 2) If you need a newer version of numpy than the one provided by Ubuntu, use a virtualenv.  If you need help with that, join us in #python
<Quatroking> I use xfce, but thanks
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: wonderful, the specific driver (.deb) from epson requires LSB installed, but it won't install (unmet dependencies/etc)
<lotuspsychje> ulkesh: does the driver have ppa included, or did you add ppa's yourself before?
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: well an apt-get -f install fixed that...trying now
<lotuspsychje> kk
<serkan> could you throw the code for uninstalling the program?
<Flanders> #xubuntu isn’t active, so: I get a segmentation fault (core dumped) when trying to run software-center or synaptic.
<lotuspsychje> serkan: sudo apt-get purge your-package-name
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: hooray, it's printing :) thanks a bunch for the simple pointers (feel kinda dumb now, haha :) )
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: can you try to create a new user and try software from there?
<lotuspsychje> ulkesh: can you feedback wich driver version for wich printer you get?
<Flanders> lotuspsychje: This is a fresh install. I suppose I can try.
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: (i assume you mean feedback on here)... I got it from this location and it's for the Epson WF-3640: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=43353&DSCCHK=9f26e5cbd41612f9e38f91537c63c82d18c401e9
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: maybe tail -f /var/log/syslog while you open software might spit other errors?
<lotuspsychje> ulkesh: thank you!
<Flanders> lotuspsychje: Err, clicking on the thing for managing new users doesn’t do anything. What is the cli thing for that?
<serkan> write the name of the program "Teamspeak 3 Client" how to do this in code so I'll remove
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: funny, the test page printed fine, but now a pdf i'm trying to print isn't doing so...really hate printers...haha
<lotuspsychje> serkan: how about you uninstall it from software center might be more easy for you?
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: hmm, sounds like much troubles for a fresh install...you got right graphics drivers installed?
<debug0x1> Quick question, i would like to know if there is a way of using the command "openvpn --config vpnfilename"
<serkan> the name of the program I'm writing, but it says could not be found
<debug0x1> and have a browser that is not using openvpn
<ulkesh> lotuspsychje: well i re-added the printer again and it found the epson lsb driver this time so maybe that's what did it (got the pdf to print)...oh well, here's hoping it lasts :) thanks again
<debug0x1> Is that possible?
<Flanders> Wow… everything is segfaulting, I think, looking at that syslog file.
<Flanders> Mousepad too.
<akkad> are your mousepad drivers up to date?
<serkan> the name of the program I'm writing, but it says could not be found
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: maybe you should take a look at your full syslog and dmesg..doesnt sound to good
<Flanders> lotuspsychje: the file loads properly in Pluma, which I just installed. Ctrl-f software center seems to point to errors related to libc-2.21.so
<Flanders> Mousepad too mentions that libc thing
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: can you check with grafix chipset + driver version
<Flanders> It’s probably that. The first thing I did was installing Catalyst thingamjig.
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: radeon not working by default?
<Guest21900> how to open deep web for ubuntu
<Flanders> I did what I vaguely recall doing on Linux Mint. Getting their .debs from the AMD website.
<Flanders> And installing those together, as some article said.
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: better test default drivers ubuntu choose first
<Flanders> Since this is a fresh reinstall, reinstalling is no issue. So should I just use the FGRLX thingies that come with Xubuntu?
<anonymous287> hello every body, how are you today?
<Flanders> Before installing the drivers, or somewhere in between, I had the software-center working.
<Flanders> But I do need the proprietary drivers for playing video games.
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: try your additional drivers section mate
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: lets test if you get those segaults there first
<homa> good bye my friends
<Flanders> That’s not opening either, the settings thing for that.
<Flanders> I suppose I will simply reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: ouch...how about some recoverymode fix broken packages
<Flanders> No big deal. But I do want to make sure: what drivers should I get.
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | Flanders
<ubottu> Flanders: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Flanders> ubottu: It manages to boot normally.
<ubottu> Flanders: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flanders> Ah
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: yes but in recoverymode you can revert to fix broken packages
<Flanders> Anyway, I will reinstall. This is an install I did today.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Flanders> I just want to be sure what drivers to get, or how to install them?
<geek876> Hi all, can anyone help me with ufw please ?
<Flanders> Any idea about that?
<Flanders> I have an old Radeon HD 5700 thing
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: radeon drivers should load by default
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: dont forget to install ubuntu with cable/wifi and updates on during setup
<Flanders> But isn’t that the open source thing? In Mint that was unable to run any 3D game
<geek876> We are creating a NAT box. I create rules via iptables, do iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4. All works fine until I reboot. After reboot, i can see via iptables -t nat -L that the NAT rule is there but it won't NAT unless I reload ufw .
<Flanders> Only when I got the AMD website drivers, I was able to run most games.
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: lets start from the beginning mate, and see if your segfaults dissapear first
<Flanders> I did not have those when I installed, since I ran the software center then.
<chetan> hi
<chetan> I am installing ubuntu on my mac by partitioning . After following the instructions and executing this command "sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/diskN bs=1m",terminal is shwoing no output
<chetan> anyy help?
<Flanders> Ok, booting the liveUSB now.
<chetan> So do i need to wait for it?
<arktos75> chetan it would take some time to dd the Image.... so its normal for the Terminal not showing something until it finished.
<lotuspsychje> chetan: maybe the 'time' command could help you?
<tgm4883> chetan: Check out the second answer here and it will show you the progress of dd http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<sruli> where do i find a list of icon names i can use for launchers
<bazhang> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<chetan> Thanks guyz! That helped meeee.. Also i have installed homebrew before.. and i have heard sudo commands and homebrew are not favourable to each other... is it so? Do i need to uninstall it?
<bazhang> what is homebrew chetan is that an ubuntu product
<anonymous287> guys , how to set my ip address static?
<chetan> no thats a package manager in mac
<anonymous287> i followed this : http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-in-ubuntu-the-proper-way/
<anonymous287> but after rebooting i didn t have access to the web
<bazhang> chetan, thats mac, ask in a mac channel about it
<anonymous287> no one to help me?
<anonymous287> i m sad
<anonymous287> :(
<arktos75> https://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<jnoob22> i can feel your sadness anonymous287
<anonymous287> thank you, i ll try this
<Flanders> I probably should upgrade my GPU, methinks
<chetan> OK THANKS GUYZZZZZ
<geek876> hi, if i use iptables-save, would ufw load after iptables or before ? at the moment it is loading afterwards i think.
<Flanders> lotuspsychje: Right, reboot after install finished. Software center works, as before. It prompts me to update some stuff, which I am doing now.
<Flanders> What after that?
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: well i would like to see what sudo lshw -C video outputs..can you pastebin after
<Flanders> Ok, but I’ll wait till the updates are finished and it has rebooted. (it asked to reboot last time as well)
<tMH> any gurus online? I need (as it seems) little help. can't figure out how to fix one thing.
<tMH> I have DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf , in /etc/networks/interfaces - everywhere, yet resolve works fine when I use host or nslookup
<tMH> but when I do 'w' to see who is logged on - all hosts are unresolved, only IPs are shown..
<tMH> please tell me, what should I do to fix this strange thingie?
<tMH> when I use "host google.com" or "nslookup yahoo.com", I mean.
<sruli> i made a shortcut to exec script "gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=Rub -e "bash -c 'sudo /path/to/script -d;$SHELL'" it works fine, what do i need add to the command so the terminal window closes after it finishes executing?
<anonymous> how learn hack
<anonymous287> Guest41063  join #hackers
<maskorx> can anybody help me out, I got an question?
<Flanders> lotuspsychje: pastebin.com/aLubuHVm
<tMH> any ubuntu gurus here?:/
<Flanders> Software center is still working, have not touched the drivers yet
<maskorx> I have an AQ E4.5 so far I have recieved every update exactly on the day of the release or the next day, but I still did not recieve my OTA-9 update
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: ok thats what i though, radeon driver= active by default
<Flanders> Should I simply try a game and see if it works?
<lotuspsychje> maskorx: #ubuntu-touch please
<maskorx> what? I dont know how to use this stuff, first time
<JZA> hi is there a package that will audit your packages installed on your debian distro and maybe have stats on which package is the most used?
<lotuspsychje> maskorx: type /join #ubuntu-touch
<maskorx> ty very much!
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: i didnt say, radeon will be best driver for gaming right, but at least it proves to be not segfaulting anymore now
<teward> JZA: this isn't #debian
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: but yes, you can try a game
<Flanders> Worst case scenario I’ll postpone gaming until I get an Nvidia gpu, I suppose
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: did you run games smoothly ever before on that card?
<JZA> teward: ok is there one for ubuntu?
<Flanders> lotuspsychje: On Mint, after installing the proprietary drivers, most older games functioned well enough. Crusader Kings 2, etc.
<Flanders> Performance was getting worse, though.
<lotuspsychje> Flanders: can you tell me what other drivers show in the additional drivers section?
<pngl> Could someone help me with an Ubuntu 15.10 guest under vmware? I cannot make shared folders work!
<lotuspsychje> pngl: you could try #vmware mate
<guest> hi pngl
<guest> pngl: I set my shared foler up like this http://i.imgur.com/DrBG6JL.png
<guest> pngl: and then I mount it with this: sudo mount -t vboxsf rory ~/host
<guest> pngl: where "rory" is the name of the share, and ~/host is the place to mount it
<EriC^^> isn't that for vbox?
<guest> pngl: apologies I misread. That's for vbox
 * guest goes back to lurking
<pngl> lotuspsychje: thanks, I have been trying :|
<pngl> guest: no worries
<pngl> My issue is that shared folders don't work with the packaged open-vm-tools. If I replace it with the proprietary VMWare Tools, I get shared folders but an 800x600 resolution and broken copy&paste.
<leonardo_> hello everyone
<SweetHeart> hello all
<SweetHeart> I have anissue with my wifi adapter I just bougth
<SweetHeart> any one can help me
<SweetHeart> hello all
<SweetHeart> any one can help me
<SweetHeart> I have anissue with my wifi adapter I just bougth
<bazhang> !wifi | SweetHeart have a read first
<ubottu> SweetHeart have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wgm9212> Hello. I'm trying to replace the first column of this file. I'd like to replace it with auto increment values starting with 1. Is this possible? Here's the file http://pastie.org/10708907
<SweetHeart> the link I got is not helping
<bazhang> !details | SweetHeart
<ubottu> SweetHeart: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wgm9212> http://pastie.org/10708910
<SweetHeart> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2308784&highlight=rt2870
<bazhang> SweetHeart, tell the channel exact details, not just a forum link
<calimero_82> hi guys
<SweetHeart> I have an issue with my wifi adapter I just bougth
<bekks> SweetHeart: And which issue is it?
<calimero_82> i've controlled my temperature, is very high :asus-isa-0000Adapter: ISA adapter cpu_fan:     2700 RPM temp1:       +6280.0°C
<calimero_82> what should i do?
<SweetHeart> I don't know how to download the driver
<SweetHeart> my adapter come with a cd
<bazhang> SweetHeart, what version of ubuntu, what chipset for the wifi
<SweetHeart> Ubuntu 15.10
<bazhang> SweetHeart, wifi is usb or pci
<SweetHeart> usb
<bazhang> so tell us the exact chipset for that usb wifi SweetHeart
<SweetHeart> how I do that
<SweetHeart> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<chetan> Hi ! I am installing ubuntu on my mac with usb stick. When i install it, it shows no operating system detected while i have my mac osx installed on it
<calimero_82> any idea guys?
<chetan> Any help guyzzzzz?
<chetan> Helloo?
<guest> chetan: the more you do that, the less likely it is people will help...
<guest> chetan: I don't know about OSX but on Windows, Ubuntu can sometimes fail to see the OS during installation if Windows was not shut down cleanly
<SweetHeart> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter any help I couldn't download the driver
<tMH> Hello ?
<ioria> SweetHeart, have you seen this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation    ... at the end
<chetan> Thanks Guest ! So you suggest again shutting it down and trying again?
<tMH> can someone answer this question?: http://fpaste.org/318522/46065121/
<guest> chetan: I would suggest rebooting into OSX, and shutting the computer down cleanly
<guest> chetan: I can't advise on whether dual-booting with OSX even works. I did find this blog post http://tech-devnet.blogspot.de/2012/05/running-ubuntu-1204-on-mac.html
<BluesKaj> tMH,  edit this file, it overwrites /etc/resolv.conf, place the dns nameservers here, and ignore the warning,. /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<miedziak> Can anyone recommend USB headset w/microphone that was just plug'n'play without ANY problem in Ubuntu? Excuse me for repeating the question, wont spam it too often.
<tMH> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<tMH> nameserver 4.2.2.2
<tMH> nameserver 2001:4860:4860::8888
<tMH> heck
<ferr> I'm running ruby on rails server on ubuntu with Puma and Nginx, however, most of my memory seems to be in use, but I only notice 7% of memory used by web servers
<bazhang> !hcl | miedziak and ##hardware
<ubottu> miedziak and ##hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ferr> Any advices how to identify the issue with memory?
<headpool182> anyone here have experience with getting AMD R9 380/285 or Fury/FuryX/Nano GPU's working well on ubuntu?
<bazhang> ferr #ubuntu-server and a rails channel? like #ruby
<headpool182> My understanding is there is some switches that need to be enabled in the kernel and bootloader
<headpool182> but i can't seem to find a guide on how to do it
<miedziak> bazhang, not detailed enough, complete devices without accesories. Thx anyway.
<bazhang> headpool182, the new amdgpu?
<lotuspsychje> headpool182: there's a nice #gamingonlinux channel, those guys might also have hints
<headpool182> yeah bazhang
<headpool182> gamingonlinux might be the channel i need
<miedziak> lotuspsychje, that can help me actually, thx. ; ]
<bazhang> miedziak, try the hardware and offtopic channels then
<bazhang> !find amdgpu
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-amdgpu1, libdrm-amdgpu1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg
<bazhang> see above headpool182 ^
<above> ?
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu headpool182
<headpool182> it's not an issue of the driver missing. The driver is built into the kernel since 4.2. The issue is that AMD powerplay doesn't seem to be enabled. Games run, but they run like crap:P
<headpool182> and i haven't been able to actually enable it. The guides i've seen regarding it are "you have to enable it" with no instructions, and this is something i've never had to do before
<bazhang> steam games? or what
<afrokarlsson> nano robots maybe soon travels in human body. Maybe is possible even inner body nano hydro powerplants
<headpool182> steam games yeah
<bazhang> afrokarlsson, thats so offtopic here
<bazhang> tyr #ubuntu-steam then
<bazhang> and try
<Flanders> flanders
<Flanders> err
<Flanders> Sorry
<Pici> thats you
<unicron> today's annoyance: automatic security updates includes new kernels, /boot is tiny and fills up, new kernel is only partly installed but grub is updated to point to it anyway, boot fails, need to reboot and rm shit in /boot, then touch the same filenames so apt-get can remove them
<Flanders> I was trying to ctrl-f for mentions, but this app doesn’t support it
<afrokarlsson> so if bloood donors give blood is possible to get mayby some nanonuclear plants
<bazhang> !ot | afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> afrokarlsson: This channel is for Ubuntu support, if you want to talk about other stuff, theres #ubuntu-offtopic, but be warned, they may not tolerate such ridiculousness.
<afrokarlsson> mayby ubuntu is in future nanorobots operating system
<shlant> hi all! If I want to be able to send email notifications for cron, what do you think is the easiest to setup and run? postfix? sSMTP?
<Flanders> Anyway, no idea what to do with drivers… should I risk proprietary again?
<worstadmin> How can I install the latest version of 3.16 kernel on ubuntu 14.04 without upgrading to linux-image-extra-virtual-lts-vivid
<worstadmin> Im currently on Version: 3.16.0.60.51
<worstadmin> I'd like to go to 3.16.`
<worstadmin> *3.16.1
<haasn> I was going through a standard ubuntu server installation and it asked me what drive I wanted to install grub on. I forgot to check, so I backed out of the prompt, went into a shell and inspected the situation. Then I pressed on “install grub” again and it just sent me back to the same menu over and over again. So I went into a shell, chrooted to /target and ran grub-install root=/ /dev/sde manually. Then
<haasn> I exited the shell and went on with “proceed without installing bootloader”, but then it got stuck on “finish the installation” (again it just sent me back to the same screen)
<haasn> So I decided to reboot the system and now I'm stuck on grub rescue - since grub is installed, the generated config is just missing
<haasn> The “continue without installation” prompt did mention something about how to manually load the right kernel but I didn't write it down
<ioria> !info linux-generic-lts-utopic trusty   | worstadmin
<ubottu> worstadmin: linux-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.60.51 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<haasn> Short of a fresh reinstall how do I proceed from here?
<haasn> And more importantly, why did the grub installer just “die” after I exited out of it once and started it again?
<haasn> 15.10 incidentally
<ioria> worstadmin, i think you have  the latest
<OerHeks> worstadmin, all i find is 3.16.1 for utopic, not trusty on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<OerHeks> worstadmin, else you get http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.7-ckt23-trusty/
<Pici> worstadmin: is there a reason you need 3.16.1 over 3.16.0?
<haasn> I think I can recover by passing root=/dev/vg0/root on the kernel
<sphrases> hey guys, can someone of you help me?
<haasn> Assuming I reconfigure grub properly, is there anything else that would be missing from my installation due to the installer errors?
<artyx> .,,
<sphrases> when I add a launcher in the desktop panel and try to assign an application to it it crashes the panel
<artyx> Does anyone here have experience integrating SELINUX with ubuntu (as opposed to apparmor)
<Desu> artyx: grs/pax is what you should be using
<artyx> I installed selinux .. but semanage fcontext -l shows nothing .. ls -Z shows contexts, and /etc/selinux/ubuntu/files dir has contexts in it, .. so i THINK i can safely assume that its running
<artyx> check-selinux-installation does not report any errors at this time
<chetan> HI! I am installing ubuntu on my mac. During the instalton process it says no other operating system detected rather than install along side with mac osx.How to fix this?
<nicomachus> !mac | chetan have you looked through this?
<ubottu> chetan have you looked through this?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<haidar_> Hello,, How can I create a cisco router on ubuntu server any Idea??
<chetan> Ubottu Yes i have gone through that
<ubottu> chetan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> haidar_: You want to make a virtual router to train for Cisco certification, or you just want to make the server into a router?
<haidar_> genni, yes I would like to create a virtual router with cisco configration on ubuntu server
<genii> !info dynagen
<ubottu> dynagen (source: dynagen): Cisco 7200 Router Emulator Command Line Interface. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.11.0-6 (wily), package size 816 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<genii> haidar_: There's also dynamips which does other Cisco routers
<haidar_> genii,how can I create it
<chetan> Anyone knows the same issue? -HI! I am installing ubuntu on my mac. During the instalton process it says no other operating system detected rather than install along side with mac osx.How to fix this
<genii> haidar_: Those two packages are in the repositories, you can install them from the software center. As for configuring and running them, consult their documentation
<haidar_> genii, thanks alot I will do that
<HamRadio> Is it worth upgrading from 14.04 to (When it comes out) 16.04
<nicomachus> HamRadio: yes.
<HamRadio> nicomachus, why? why not wait till 18.04?
<OerHeks> you better wait for 20.04 then :-D
<HamRadio> lol
<nicomachus> HamRadio: I mean, really it's up to you. 14.04 will have support until April of 2019.
<HamRadio> I don't think 16.04 will be supported when 20.04 comes out, will it?
<HamRadio> Hmmmm
<nicomachus> but 16.04 will be just as stable, and will have new features.
<HamRadio> ok
<nikitha> hi, wish to know what would be the impact of jvm opted out from future browsers ?
<nicomachus> HamRadio: 16.04 will go out of support in April of 2021
<OerHeks> what name will it be, xenial, y, z, a, b ?
<nicomachus> I think the plan is to start back at a after z...?
<HamRadio> nicomachus, that's what I was thinking, 16.04 will have systemd, and lots of new stuff compared to 14.04
<nikitha> so, whatever developed portals based on jvm dependencies ...what will happen to them ?
<OerHeks> nikitha, likely they die.
<nikitha> OerHeks: any alternative survival , work around ..???
<OerHeks> nikitha, not that i know of.
<OerHeks> maybe some community effort will bring a workaround.
<dewald_> hi
<mark009> hello
<Kireji> does using command line unzip on zip attachements from strangers' email still represent a virus threat?
<Kireji> so curious what strangers keep sending me
<ikonia> Kireji: depends what they are
<ikonia> don't be
<ikonia> just delete it and move on
<Kireji> :)
<fathom_> Hello, I have an ongoing problem with Ubuntu. It seems that running programs like emacs and filezilla automatically boots me out of my session
<fathom_> It is a repeatable problem. I launch a text editor, go into a php file to edit and run a filezilla client while some music plays in the background and poof, it logs me out
<akik> fathom_: maybe a hardware problem? do you have the same problem in a live session?
<bekks> fathom_: So start investigating the logs in /var/log/
<OerHeks> fathom_, if this happens randomly, do a memtest86
<pbx> fathom_, by "programs like emacs and filezilla" do you mean "emacs and filezilla" or is there some common thread i'm missing?
<pbx> fathom_, or are you saying "when i launch filezilla i get logged out"?
<fathom_> Yeah, sometimes setting a background image is enough to log me out
<mattia> Hi.
<fathom_> I have an AMD APU and a GPU and maybe that is the culprit
<bekks> fathom_: No it isnt.
<fathom_> AMD does not play nice with Ubuntu
<bekks> It does.
<bekks> Start investigating the logs in /var/log/ instead.
<mattia> I'm currently trying to install ubuntu in an UEFI machine. I've alredy disabled fast boot and secure boot.
<mattia> Then, what's next?
<fathom_> bekks, what is in my error log?
<fathom_> What is the culprit
<fathom_> ?
<bekks> fathom_: I dont know whats in your error log? It is your log, not mine.
<bekks> fathom_: It is you who needs to investigate :)
<antilogic> Hello i have one simple question about intel_pstate driver. What keeps changing max_perf_pct, if i set it to like 70 after some time it will switch back to 100
<mattia> Anyone can help me?
<bekks> mattia: Insert the bootable medium, boot, install Ubuntu?
<mattia> alrihgt, but is ubuntu booting in UEFI mode?
<mattia> And then, what about grub?
<bekks> mattia: If you've set your computer to UEFI - sure.
<bekks> !uefi | mattia
<ubottu> mattia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ElPasmo> Hi all, how can I find, using the terminal, where a package is installed? I'm trying to locate the files of libavformat-dev and libswscale-dev. I'm using ubuntu 15.10
<bekks> ElPasmo: apt-file find packagename
<ElPasmo> bekks: ty, on it :)
<mattia> right, I see what efi is. So, All I need is matching the two operative system. Well... There's a partition named as EFI in my drive. I guess I should't touch it.
<mattia> Thought I don't know if I need to allocate the ubuntu one after windows or before windows...
<mattia> Does it make any difference?
<bekks> mattia: No.
<mattia> well. It's my first installation...
<ElPasmo> bekks: I'm sorry but that command only points me to docs? I'm trying to locate avformat.h of libavformat-dev but that's all I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14881164/
<Ludo38> Hi all! I have a problem with the default font in web browser. Months ago, I installed various additional fonts in my Ubuntu, and it made a conflict somewhere in the default Ubuntu font, because pages like Yahoo Mail or Twitter or most of the blogs, display a very hard-to-read font called HelveticaNeue, and for now I don't manage to remove it and get my browsers (Firefox and Chrome) displaying the correct default font...
<bekks> ElPasmo: then those docs included in pkgname, too.
<Ludo38> Here is a screencap of the issue visible on Firefox : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=98766
<bekks> ElPasmo: that command lists alls file nn all packages matching pkgname
<ElPasmo> bekks: I'm not sure I'm understanding what you are saying... so that package only contains docs?
<Ludo38> I've been using Ubuntu for about 8 years and it's the first time installing fonts creates a conflict like that...
<bekks> ElPasmo: No.
<bekks> ElPasmo: just use apt-file file pkgname | more
<ElPasmo> bekks: got it using apt-file list, thank you a lot
<bekks> ElPasmo: ;)
<Jesse___> I'm having trouble getting any DE to run on my minimal Ubuntu installation (14.04). When I run startx or startxfce4 the system freezes up before opening. Here is the information from .xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/5JzCkjBM
<Jesse___> I'm pretty new to linux so I have no idea whats going on with this
<bekks> Jesse___: Dont use startx, use a display manager like lightdm
<Jesse___> bekks when I installed lightdm, the system just froze at boot
<jason__> hey all, first time on IRC chat in about 20 years ....
<bekks> Jesse___: Sounds like a graphics driver issue then.
<Jesse___> bekks did you look at the pastebin?
<jason__> playing with new toys, everything on Wily works with no issues whatsoever on a Winblows Toshiba Satellite
<Jesse___> how can i get my driver info?
<bekks> Jesse___: sudo lspci -k
<Jesse___> bekks here is my driver info from lspci -k http://pastebin.com/kf5gsLvS
<bekks> Jesse___: My deepest apologies, you are using one of the most bad graphics chipsets every been out there, Via Chrome. At that point, I'm out. Sorry.
<Jesse___> bekks it's a thin client, but it has enough specs to run Win7 embedded edition
<bekks> Jesse___: It has a Via Chrome. Throw it away as far as you can.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<OerHeks> 2d should work, 3D maybe ..
<lewelle> is the xchat found through ubuntu repositories safe to use? as in updated with safe ssl?
<anonymous287> can you tell me how to disable ipv6 ?
<mattia> I'm creating the partition. What mount point should I choose?
<Zerate> anonymous287, http://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<anonymous287> thank you zerate
<mattia> The device is /dev/sda...
<anonymous287> racine partition ( / ) and /home (home partition)  and swap ,  and you can add usr or i don't knew what you want
<OerHeks> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mattia> nothing in the link.
<wyatt_earp> is there a way in nfs to get the root user mapped to anon uid/gid when using all_squash?
<bekks> mattia: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/index.html
<OerHeks> noted, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes or https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/index.html
<django_> hey all
<django_> what do you think about getting a used macbook pro from 2011 and installing ubuntu on it
<Zerate> django_, do it
<lotus|xenial4-4> !mac | django_
<django_> hmm
<ubottu> django_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<django_> lol
<k1l> django_: i would suggest to look in the ubuntu wiki what is known to work and what workarounds you need to do
<django_> look at this: http://www.macofalltrades.com/iMac-21-5-inch-3-06GHz-C2D-Late-2009-p/im-215-306-l09s.htm
<Zerate> django_, or a thinkpad
<django_> Zerate, a used thinkpad?
<django_> IBM or lenovo?
<Zerate> django_, yeah, IBM, me and everybody I work with dose that, theyer cheap ($200) and they have awsome keybords
<mattia> ok. Hope it works.
<django_> Zerate, but what if i want to put good hardware in it?
<django_> those dont have much ram
<Zerate> django_, I have a X200 with 8gb of ram, it says lenovo but its still the IBM design and keyboard
<mattia> Just to know, If I want to expand another patition whit an OS installed, Is there any change whit UEFI?
<django_> Zerate, wow sick what about the processor?
<Zerate> django_, Idk, I think its a dual core 2.7 ghzhz
<django_> i meant how do you setup the laptop heh ze
<django_> Zerate, *
<k1l> django_: insert the ubuntu-usb and install it.
<mattia> now there's the trial by fire...
<django_> I meant updating hardware inside an IBM Thinkpad
<Zerate> django_, hahah, what dose * mean?
<django_> it means i misstyped haaha
<k1l> django_: you cant update the cpu or such. you can just excahnge hdd to a ssd. or increase the ram size.
<django_> Zerate, so what you did was buy something like this: http://www.amazon.com/IBM-ThinkPad-T60-Computer-Adapter/dp/B001QGKS3G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1454614750&sr=8-5&keywords=IBM+Thinkpad and get new hardware?
<k1l> django_: he said he uses a x200
<Zerate> django_, I just got it off of craigslist, i think it was 250$
<k1l> django_: but to make it short: if you buy hardware most linux devs use the chances are very high to have a fully running system where all itches are amde work
<django_> ahhh
<django_> true
<django_> like i dont have much $
<django_> and eclipse runs slow on this xubuntu
<django_> k1l, where can i find linux devs
<Zerate> django_, what do you mean liux devs?
<k1l> django_: that was a general statement. they will no use shiny cheap devices without decent power. look at the lenovo thinkpdas. or some are even using macbooks because the hardware is quite good
<k1l> or dell xps
<k1l> but that is not "i dont have money" stuff.
<django_> right...
<Zerate> it can be, just get it used, you dont need much power.
<k1l> django_: but for general "what to buy" guides better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or #hardware
<Loshki> django_: it's a test. If you can't figure out how to find linux devs on your own, you're not ready to talk to them.
<django_> Loshki, hahaha
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.5.0-040500rc2-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity Distro: Ubuntu 15.10 wily :)
<bekks> Dreaman: How is that relevant to us?
<Dreaman> nothing
<Dreaman> but work well
<atlanti5> hi
<atlanti5> I am having trouble starting linux
<Dreaman> realy
<k1l> atlanti5: what linux exactly? and what issue exactly? what error messages?
<atlanti5> says my HDD is full, but I have checked, and it has free 112gb
<bekks> atlanti5: So show us a "df -h" in a pastebin please.
<atlanti5> linuxmint, sorry to barge in here, but I cannot find my way back to xchat mint
<k1l> !mint | atlanti5
<ubottu> atlanti5: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<atlanti5> irc.spotchat.org
<atlanti5> ok thank you
<atlanti5> sorry to have caused you distress with my presence, didnt realize there was such a rivalry between distros
<atlanti5> but you were helpful >(
<Dreaman> atlanti5 why use mint
<atlanti5> :)
<atlanti5> why
<Zerate> atlanti5, theres a rivalry between everything linux
<atlanti5> coming from the windows enviroment, it seemed to be easier
<Dreaman> atlanti5 use debian
<skinux> What exactly is the difference between LTS versions and non-LTS versions?
<Dreaman> 5 years
<atlanti5> is there an xfce debian }
<OerHeks> 5 years <> 9 months support.
<Dreaman> i use ild laptop
<skinux> I know LTS stands for Long-Term Support, but does that really matter for people who don't pay for support?
<Dreaman> old
<bekks> skinux: Yes.
<OerHeks> skinux, support means updates
<Zerate> skinux, its good for peopel who dont want te reinstall their os every 9 months
<atlanti5> right now, I am using a live version of Voyager, because I cannot get mint running from the HDD
<Zerate> skinux, like in an office
<atlanti5> Voyager LTS x2
<skinux> Well, I'm just about to try to re-install Ubuntu again using UNetBootin and I'm trying to figure out if I should make my USB a Trusty or Vervid installer.
<k1l> skinux: the support time frames. and on an LTS there wont be such big changes.
<atlanti5> it]s nice, but too much simliar to mac os
<k1l> skinux: vivid (15.04) is dead since yesterday
<atlanti5> in apearence
<Zerate> atlanti5, osx kicks ass
<k1l> atlanti5: this is #ubuntu. please keep the "other linux" chat to ##linux
<atlanti5> my favorite distro is knoppix, but I have misplaced my disc
<k1l> skinux: you can install 15.10. but you need to upgrade to 16.04 when that is released
<Loshki> skinux: Although everybody really wants bleeding edge features with great stability, in practice, it's a trade-off. For the less experienced, LTS is the way to go.
<k1l> skinux: no support means: you dont have any bugfix or (more important) security updates. so a version that is "EOL" is insecure. just see on ubuntu.com/usn how many security updates you get for free on ubuntu when its still in support.
<lotus|xenial4-4> is there like a pastebinit, but for images too?
<OerHeks> imgur.com
<ioria> http://tinyurl.com/
<lotus|xenial4-4> OerHeks: i mean like share from the pc directly
<skinux> kil: Well, if I install 15.10 will another LTS come by the time 15.10 is unsupported?
<Zerate> skinux, yeah
<skinux> What is the support life-time? 6 months?
<k1l> skinux: 9 months.
<teward> skinux: 9 months for the non-LTS releases
<k1l> !releases | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<skinux> Okay, then 15.10 will be fine, I'll even have a couple of months to be lazy about upgrading to Xenial
<k1l> 3 months to be precise
<skinux> Something I need to ask though. My system has a hidden recovery partition for Windows. If I let Ubuntu over-write MBR, I have no idea how I'll be able to use that recovery partition if needed?
<bekks> skinux: Unless you dont delete that partition, everything will be ok.
<skinux> So, as long as I install Ubuntu to a partition, GRUB will see the recovery partition and give me a boot option?
<Dreaman> now
<Dreaman> :)
<bekks> skinux: Where else would you install ubuntu to?
<skinux> Well, a few months ago I accidentally over-wrote my whole hard drive. Really sucked.
<Dreaman> skinux i use dual boot win 10 and ubuntu 15.10
<skinux> That's what I'm wanting to do. Technically, I have Ubuntu installed onto a partition, but it didnt install right, so I have no way to boot it.
<Dreaman> i use 200 gb win and 50 gb ubuntu
<Dreaman> swap 8 gb boot 500mb ind root
<skinux> Something to note is that I have a UEFI system
<Dreaman> 40
<Dreaman> gb
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> !dualboot | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<OerHeks> or a pretty guide with pictures http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<skinux> Well, I believe when I use UEFI boot menu, I get a GRUB console...I'd like to turn that into a Ubuntu boot menu, but haven't been able to make that work.
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882295/   skinux  :) my system
<skinux> Nice, but I really don't see how that information helps me.
<Dreaman> resize hdd
<mattia> Hi, I'm back.
<mattia> and the installation don't work. Now only windows starts.
<Dreaman> realy
<Dreaman> mattia i use new kernel 4.5 rc2
<Dreaman> and work
<bekks> Dreaman: How does that help him? :)
<bekks> mattia: Can you elaborate on "dont work" please?
<OerHeks> Dreaman, how is that helpfull, and newer kernel isn't really supported
<mattia> I've installed ubuntu, alongside windows 8 in a UEFI machine, but now only windows starts.
<OerHeks> anyway, rc release candidate, not stable yet
<Dreaman> bekks learning learning and ......... work
<mattia> And I don't know what to do..
<Dreaman> evrithing
<OerHeks> mattia,  pretty uefi guide with pictures http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<bekks> mattia: Do you get an Ubuntu start menu?
<skinux> I really don't need to reinstall the whole system, but rather to get Ubuntu that is installed to have a boot menu.
<mattia> No.
<bekks> mattia: When have been asked where to install grub, what was your answer?
<mattia> there was no answer. I just made another partition, deleting the "windows recovery partition" and then I installed there.
<Dreaman> skinux boot part
<skinux> Will Ubuntu give an option of whether to over-write MBR or not?
<OerHeks> skinux, gave a good url to fix the uefi thing, did you take a look at it?
<Dreaman> is a problem
<skinux> I didn't see a link for that
<Dreaman> i hawe 3 parts of ubuntu swap   boot  ind root
<Dreaman> and
<Dreaman> root
<OerHeks> basicly the same as win10>  http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<Dreaman> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/E6/1A/ff4c6d7acb2ee61a.png  skinux
<skinux> Good tutorial. However, I wouldn't mind one that would simply let me fix GRUB on Ubuntu that is already there.
<lauri> Hi, could anyone elaborate if http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ these kernels are somehow installable via APT as well?
<Dreaman> my grub is 2 kernels and win 10
<Dreaman> and work
<OerHeks> lauri, read the manual, download the kernel and install with dpkg -i >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> lauri,  but those kernels are for testing only
<mattia> Oh, dumb me. I think that I haven't ckecked  the option to make it bootable....
<skinux> Okay, well, my bigger question is if Ubuntu over-writes MBR, how well I ever use my hidden recovery partition?
<tulphoon_> hello.
<bekks> skinux: MBR isnt partition.
<k1l> skinux: it will be put into grub
<bekks> skinux: Grub needs to be installed into the MBR for being able to boot.
<skinux> True, but Ubuntu does write boot loader to MBR
<lauri> OerHeks: I specifically asked about APT, I knew that downloading .deb files and installing with dpkg was possible..
<bekks> mattia: that option is deprecated since twi decades. Answer my question please, instead.
<skinux> From what I've been told, Windows having MBR means I can press F8 and get to advanced boot menu where I can launch recovery. If Ubuntu over-writes MBR then there won't be any F8 menu to get to.
<ioria> lauri, you can put it in /var/cache/apt/archives/  but never tried that , warning !!!
<lauri> sigh -- that's not the point
<bekks> skinux: You've learned something wrong then.
<k1l> skinux: that is wrong.
<skinux> So, after Ubuntu takes over MBR, if I select Windows, i'll still be able to go into F8?
<ioria> lauri, you want resolve deps ?
<tulphoon_> Yes you will.
<bekks> skinux: Sure.
<akik> skinux: as long you have the windows boot manager, you'll be able to go to the F8 menu (when it's enabled)
<k1l> skinux: but using the windows recovery will wipe the whole drive and erase ubuntu in most times anyway.
<mattia> bekks: Ok.
<bekks> skinux: Because thats not a MBR function, but a Windows bootloader function.
<skinux> Okay, and GRUB's Windows option will launch the Windows boot manager?
<akik> skinux: yes
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> I guess I'll go ahead and try installing Ubuntu 15.10, but first I need to try to create a backup DVD of my personal files.
<lauri> ioria: I want LTS kernels from an APT repo
<lauri> and by LTS I mean Linux Foundation LTS not Ubuntu's idea of LTS
<k1l> lauri: 16.04 will use the LTS kernel
<ioria> lauri, for what version ?
<lauri> it was about time
<lauri> I'm running 14.04 with 3.18.x now
<k1l> lauri: and ubuntu kernels devs sponsor a lot of the LTS kernel support, you know that? or you just think ubuntu kernel devs are idiots?
<ioria> lauri,  ok, and you want , what ?
<lauri> LTS kernels have relatively good Btrfs support
<OerHeks> lauri, running an other kernel than provided,might break something. just saying ..
<lauri> I am aware of that
<OerHeks> lauri, oke, then go for it, no apt method, just the dpkg -i way
<lauri> I am already doing that, that's why I am asking here whether there is a proper repo with LTS kernels
<OerHeks> nope.
<k1l> lauri: no.
<bekks> lauri: Ubuntu LTS kernels are in the Ubuntu repos. Other kernels arent.
<ioria> !info linux-generic-lts-wily trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-wily (source: linux-meta-lts-wily): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.27.21 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<k1l> lauri: there might be 3rd party PPAs or repos but you need to look for them and decide if that is "proper" for yourself
<Dreaman> lauri 4.5.rc 2 is good use
<Dreaman> :P
<Dreaman> 4.4 lts
<mattia> There's no flag in the partition I've installed, unlike all the others.
<k1l> mattia: ubuntu doesnt need flags. only the windows bootloader needs that flags
<OerHeks> Dreaman, please stop giving wrong advise, that kernel is for wily
<bekks> mattia: That flag is irrelevant for two decades.
<mattia> ok.
<bekks> mattia: Did you answer my question yet?
<Dreaman> OerHeks ok boss
<mattia> yes, previously
<bekks> mattia: Really? So what was your answer when you ere asked where to install grub to?
<Dreaman> OerHeks comand terminal to see my install kernels
<Dreaman> boss
<askhat> Hello everybody
<Dreaman> bekks comand to see my install kernels
<Zerate> askhat, hey
<Dreaman> on terminal pleas
<ioria> Dreaman, try this dpkg -l |  grep linux-image* | grep ii
<k1l> Dreaman: stop asking people. ask the channel so people can decide if they want to help you or not.
<askhat> Noob's question: is it possible to connect to IKEv2 through prfile.mobileconfig?
<askhat> Like OS X/iOS does
<worstadmin> How do I locate the kernel that corresponds to ppa 3.16.0-60.80~14.04.1hf1533043v20160201b
<worstadmin> It's in a ticket regarding a kernel big
<worstadmin> *bug
<k1l> worstadmin: i would ask the user what 3rd party stuff they installed
<walbenzi> apt-get upgrade problem, need to roll back.  The version that was installed seems to no longer be available according to `apt-cache showpkg <package-name>`
<worstadmin> k1l: It's just a known bug that was fixed by ppa
<worstadmin> Nothing to do with something 3rd party
<OerHeks> not fixed by a ppa, just by updating >> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2888-1/
<flipback> hello room
<k1l> worstadmin: that is a 3rd party kernel
<flipback> i am a Windows user and am trying out linux
<worstadmin>  k1l: It's just a known bug that was fixed by ppa
<flipback> I installed Linux Mint Cinnamon
<tulphoon_> flipback, hello :)
<askhat> flipback good move dude
<flipback> So far everything is working great
<OerHeks> !mint | bad move, flipback
<ubottu> bad move, flipback: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ben64> worstadmin: you asked what kernel is "ppa 3.16...." ppa = 3rd party
<askhat> Noob's question: is it possible to connect to IKEv2 VPN server through `profile.mobileconfig`? Like OS X does
<flipback> Linux Mint is a community-driven Linux distribution based on Debian and Ubuntu that strives to be a "modern, elegant and comfortable operating system which is both powerful and easy to use."
<walbenzi> I don't know how to phrase the question to get better answers from google.  I had a version of lib3curl installed, upgraded it and in troubleshooting, decided to go back.  The version that was originally installed seems to no longer be available according to `apt-cache showpkg <package-name>`
<walbenzi> I got instructions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<k1l> flipback: please use the mint channels on the other irc network to talk about mint. this is plain ubuntu support.
<Ben64> walbenzi: you should never downgrade packages
<Ben64> walbenzi: what are you trying to accomplish now
<askhat> k1l flipback or say that you're using Ubuntu, nobody can feel the difference
<ioria> walbenzi, you mean libcurl3 ?
<flipback> I am looking to have the best linux experience possible
<worstadmin> Okay - well the fix they made wont be submitted in the main ubuntu repo for some time
<flipback> What do i need to install
<flipback> ?
<walbenzi> I have a developer who is getting an error while performing a subversion interaction related to SSL signatures.  This is new behavior since he had run an update himself on 12.04.
<k1l> flipback: install ubuntu or one of the official flavors
<k1l> !flavors | flipback
<ubottu> flipback: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<flipback> Do I need a better version of linux?
<flipback> I am new
<walbenzi> it is not the server, there has been no change, other svn clients are working properly, and my updated 14.04 works
<zoonky123> hey guys
<zoonky123> how do I change my desktop backround in Ubuntu?
<flipback> how about this Arch linux i keep seeing?
<walbenzi> Since he did not snapshot before the upgrade, I wanted to do the best I could going back.
<flipback> is that any good?
<teward> flipback: it's offtopic here
<k1l> zoonky123: right click on the background and choose: change background image?
<ioria> walbenzi, you mean libcurl3 ?  there is no lib3curl
<walbenzi> I went into the aptitude log, saw what got upgraded and wanted to set the versions temporarily to what they had been to determine if it is a bug that should be submitted.
<walbenzi> sorry, libcurl3, and it was an example.
<ioria> walbenzi,  an example for what ?
<jmadero> hi all - before I send a response to this email I just got. Does it make any sense that Pepper Flash would be needed to stream HTML5 content?
<TragicM3LON> can someone help me with my ubuntu server?
<TragicM3LON> it rebooted and keeps going into Emergency Mode?
<TragicM3LON> says "A start job is running for dev-md0.device"?
<jlkfdmjg> hello
<bprompt> allo
<Dumle29> Is it hard to moveing my entire linux install off to a seperate drive?
<Dumle29> I have two 2TB drives in my PC, and initially I only allocated 500GB of it to my linux install to try it out, but now I want to give it a full drive
<OerHeks> Dumle29, you can copy the whole install, but you need to edit fstab to get the new UUID, AFAIK
<Dumle29> oh wait. I just remembered, linux actually isn't installed on any of those. it's on it's own ssd. The 500 GB is a data partition
<Dumle29> hmm, as long as I make a new partition, and then make sure that new partition mounts on /media/data where my current partition mounts, I'd be good right?
<Dumle29> seeing as this is just a data partition
<jmadero> yes
<k1l> Dumle29: why not keep ubuntu on that ssd (because its faster there) and just mount the data hdd as a data folder?
<Dumle29> hmm, let me explain it better I did a poor job of that
<pseudonymous> I'm trying to find a reliable way to set the gtk2 theme via the terminal and all hits using gsettings thus far have done nothing. lxappearance immediately changes things, but I need to do it from a terminal (automation reasons...)
<Dumle29> okay, so I have the following disks: 128GB Samsung 840 pro SSD, 128GB crucial MX100, 2TB spinning disk, and a nother 2TB spinning disk
<Dumle29> Windows is installed on the 840 pro, linux on the crucial
<Dumle29> I'm calling the HDDs HDD1 and HDD2
<jmadero> Dumle29: your OSs should both be on SSD
<jmadero> no reason to split them on two separate drives
<Dumle29> HDD1 is split into a 1.5TB and a 0.5TB partition
<Dumle29> HDD2 is so far only used for cloud based storage
<jmadero> put Ubuntu and Windows on that 128 gig SSD
<Dumle29> dropbox onedrive etc
<k1l> Dumle29: please show a "sudo parted -l" on paste.ubuntu.com
<Dumle29> I'm currently in windows
<Dumle29> brb rebooting
<Dumle29> Okay I'm now in ubuntu :)
<deniz946> hello, i have a ubuntu server, and i have a .com domain bought. How i can make that my domain shows my /var/www folder?
<TragicM3LON> question, how woud i go about changing the dev's on fstab?
<Dumle29> deniz946: Where did you buy the domain?
<MikeRL> Network Manager on 15.10 has a pretty nasty issue. It craps out half the time my laptop goes to sleep.
<MikeRL> Is this a known bug?
<TragicM3LON> i guess my partition is on /dev/sde not dev/sdf ?
<deniz946> Dumle29, namecheap.com
<pseudonymous> deniz946: that's quite the extensive question. What you want is a guide. Have you considered looking at Digital Ocean's guides ? Just search "Digital Ocean ubuntu webserver" and I'm sure you'll see something
<Dumle29> deniz946: look at a guide for LAMP :)
<Dumle29> Linux Apache Mysql PHP  :)
<deniz946> I have a webserver installed, i can access it from localhost
<k1l> deniz946: link it to your ip.
<Dumle29> deniz946: Then go to the advanced DNS page of namecheap
<Dumle29> make an A record that points to your IP address
<pseudonymous> anyone know which magical dconf/gsettings key which governs the gtk2 theme ? I'm not having any luck here :/
<deniz946> Dumle29, it asks me 2 nameserver ips
<deniz946> Dumle29, i have only one external ip
<Dumle29> deniz946: Use theirs
<deniz946> Dumle29, what you mean with theirs?
<Dumle29> deniz946: Name servers translate xyz.com into an IP
<deniz946> Dumle29, but is there 2 inputs to put, in the first i put my external ip, what i have to put in the second one?
<Ben64> no, use their nameservers
<Dumle29> don't change the name servers
<Dumle29> deniz946: https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/434/78/how-do-i-set-up-host-records-for-a-domain
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/~lkundrak/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager
<MikeRL> Hmm. This may help my issue.
<deniz946> Oh i understand, and i have to add A(Address) right?
<deniz946> and put my external ip
<deniz946> Dumle29,
<Ben64> deniz946: yep
<deniz946> Done, thanks you Ben64 Dumle29 , you've been very kind
<AciD`> hi, using an asus Zenbook ux305fa, with kernel 4.2.0-27, I have the wifi activated (I checked with rfkill list), but somehow it does not find any network (and I have another laptop 10 cm away that can find it). Is there a workaround for iwlwifi cards?
<Ben64> deniz946: now wait up to 24 hours for changes to propagate world wide
<deniz946> Ben64, right, thanks you sir
<TragicM3LON> so? if the UUID's are correct, then /dev/sde shouldn't be an issue then right?
<velus> hello i have my mic set up and every thing worksd when i check it but when an app needs it it wont work?
<TragicM3LON> can anyone help me?
<TragicM3LON> or do i just simply reinstall system at this point?
<invitado> hola
<Ben64> TragicM3LON: explain the issue fully
<TragicM3LON> Ben64: when i boot computer, it says "A Start job is running on dev-md0.device" then boots into emergency mode
<Ben64> TragicM3LON: you have raid or lvm or something?
<TragicM3LON> i have a raid setup
<TragicM3LON> but an ssd for bot
<TragicM3LON> boot
<Ben64> sorry, i don't do raid, maybe someone else here knows
<TragicM3LON> is that simply a raid issue tho?
<Ben64> sounds like it
<TragicM3LON> ok
<skweek> how do I reset gnome?
<skweek> all of the windows are huge
<skweek> and my network adapter is missing
<HappySomethingSo> Hi everyone
<HappySomethingSo> I'm having trouble mounting an external drive, I could use some help
<HappySomethingSo> if I type lsusb I can see the drive
<HappySomethingSo> but I can't see it if I type sudo fdisk -l
<HappySomethingSo> I'm a bit lost, it's the first time I'm doing this, I just want access to the drive
<HappySomethingSo> thanks
<ikonia> HappySomethingSo: ok, so when you plug the drive in, the desktop should auto mount it for you
<HappySomethingSo> I'm on the cli
<ikonia> HappySomethingSo: you don't have a desktop running ?
<HappySomethingSo> no
<ikonia> ok, so then the syslog should show it get allocated a device file when you plug it in
<HappySomethingSo> where is the syslog?
<ikonia> why are you running a system without helpful tools when you don't know the basics of the system
<HappySomethingSo> ikonia: I'm not new to linux, but I've never had to deal with drives before, I'm running a server on limited resources so a gui is not optimal
<ikonia> HappySomethingSo: if you're not new to linux you should be able to know where the syslog is
<ikonia> the log layout is the same as every other distro
<Squall5668> ^^
<HappySomethingSo> ikonia: I meant I'm able to use it on a user level, so I know the basics, I'm not experienced as an admin
<ikonia> HappySomethingSo: it's in /var/log
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: what is on that external disk?
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: it's empty
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: is it new?
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: no, it's quite old
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: what does "dmesg" tell if you plug that in?
<k1l> best is pastebin dmesh
<k1l> *dmesg
<RNeville> Hello , if I'm in x11 (against, this is correct terminology, and my computer locks up, call I just kill x11 ?
<HappySomethingSo> this is the syslog for the drive: http://pastebin.com/xga8Pheq
<RNeville> sorry, typo
<RNeville> let me ask again
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: can you show a "sudo parted -l"?
<RNeville> If I'm in Ubuntu and it becomes unresponsive , can I just ill something like X11 and start X Windows again ?
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Esp5K1E5
<RNeville> not sure I'm using correct terminology (matter-of-fact) I'm sure I didn't in my last question
<k1l> RNeville: restart lightdm
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: is that a rpi?
<eliyaakoub> pouvez vous svp m'envoyer une documentation sur l'emploi et les commandes ubuntu svp
<RNeville> k11, do I google lightdm to get more info. on this k11 ?
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: yes, i's running ubuntu 14.04 ARM
<k1l> eliyaakoub: you have been here often enough now. stick to the guidelines
<k1l> !guidelines | HappySomethingSo
<ubottu> HappySomethingSo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> !guidelines | eliyaakoub
<ubottu> eliyaakoub: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: sorry, got confused with the nicks.
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: does the external hdd get enough power?
<eliyaakoub> merci a plus
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: it has its own power cable connected to a socket
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: use an external power supply
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: yes, it already has that
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: and it has a light that turns on, plus, I can see it in lsusb
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: from the outputs you shows it should be a /dev/sda
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: what does that mean?
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: please install "pastebinit" package and show us the whole dmesg with "dmesg | pastebinit"
<de-facto> will pulseaudio ever work properly on ubuntu? when i start mumble it gets fucked up so badly that in will be unable to play sound without any crackles afterwards. sudo killall pulseaudio kills it but how do i start it again properly? from terminal as normal user does not work, neiter does it when i start it as root
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14883084/
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14883098/
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: does it work on another pc?
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: yeah
<HappySomethingSo> I tested it before trying it on the pi
<g105b> Can someone help me tweak my find command? I want to _recursively_ move old files to an archive directory, but I am only managing to move files without keeping their directory structure. Current attempted command: find data/ -mtime +30 -type f -name "*.csv" -exec mv "{}" old-data/ \;
<deniz946> hello, i've just installed apache in my ubuntu server via ssh, i have opened the 80 port but i can't access to it
<deniz946> i have another services at another ports, i can access them but not to my apache (/var/www)
<g105b> deniz946: Is apache running?
<k1l> HappySomethingSo: seems like that is a common issue for that drive. plug it in once again. others say it need several tries
<de-facto> So i guess i would have to make myself to get used to always having to reboot on using mumble then? hmm great
<deniz946> g105b, yes :/
<k1l> deniz946: make sure the router forwards that ports to only that machine
<g105b> deniz946: is it listening on port 80?
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: ok, it'll take a bit of time but I'll try
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: thanks
<deniz946> g105b, how i can see that? k1l yes, it's only for that machine
<g105b> deniz946: netstat -tulpn
<k1l> deniz946: see the routers menu
<deniz946> k1l, atm i don't have access to my router
<g105b> deniz946: netstat -tulpn | grep apache2
<deniz946> the router is in my work place
<deniz946> as the server
<g105b> deniz946: what is the output of that command?
<deniz946> deniz946@3edadserver:~$ sudo netstat -tulpn | grep apache2
<deniz946> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      21163/apache2
<k1l> deniz946: then better talk to the network admin.
<deniz946> k1l, it's port problem then?
<deniz946> Because we've got the 80 port open
<k1l> deniz946: the router needs to forward the server traffic to the server only coming in on that external ip to the server internal ip.
<Squall5668> deniz946: check by running another daemon on the port. You can add ports to the sshd_config for example (careful). Remember to 'stop apache2' first. Also check your iptables configuration with 'iptables -L'
<deniz946> k1l, http://i.imgur.com/2HAmUek.png that's how we got it, dont look the 48080, we've changed it to 80
<genii> deniz946: Can the server ping an external site or IP on the internet?
<deniz946> yes i think genii
<irreleph4nt> Hi all. A rather ignorant question b/c I can't find solid information: What happens to emails sent to my openchange server if that server is offline? Are they re-sent at some point?
<g105b> deniz946: either you should be connecting to port 48080, or apache should be listening on 48080
<deniz946> g105b, no no, we changed it to 80, it was 48080 when i took the screenshot(2 days ago) but today we changed it to 80
<Squall5668> irreleph4nt: That depends on the server sending the emails. It's his choice to retry or not and when to give up
<genii> deniz946: Please try to ping something, like for instance ping -c5 google.com
<deniz946> --- google.com ping statistics ---
<deniz946> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
<deniz946> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.618/14.859/15.517/0.351 ms
<deniz946> deniz946@3edadserver:~$
<Snakke> hi
<k1l> irreleph4nt: think about that mails as lost.
<g105b> can an external service like http://mxtoolbox.com/PortScan.aspx see the open port?
<g105b> deniz946: ^
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: it doesn't seem to have helped
<genii> deniz946: If you telnet into port 80 from outside is it open/closed? If open are you seeing http headers?
<deniz946> genii, I don't know how to do, if you can explain me
<genii> deniz946: For instance:  telnet 123.123.123.123 80          ...it can either connect with a message that you are connected and the escape character listed, or refuse
<HappySomethingSo> k1l: I have noticed that when I connect the drive the leds on the rpi shut down, as if there's not enough voltage. The card works fine though, I'm using it via ssh
<genii> deniz946: If it connects, you can do: GET / HTTP/1.1          and hit enter, it should show you something then, or else an error message
<genii> deniz946: When done, type: QUIT
<deniz946> g105b, hmm, what a strange... it says that the port 80 is closed... but i have opened it
<deniz946> genii, i think is port problem
<g105b> deniz946: no, you haven't.
<deniz946> g105b, that's the strange i've opened 8 ports the same way, all them work, just 80 don't work
<sv2241> ran an apt-get update & upgrade afterwhich my ubuntu 15.10 just froze after installing  grub-efi-amd64 (2.02~beta2-29ubuntu0.3). when restarting the PC, I get the grub> prompt. what to do?
<g105b> deniz946: quick question... are you trying to access the server from within the same LAN?
<deniz946> g105b, nop
<deniz946> g105b, server is at my work place im at home atm
<genii> deniz946: Perhaps the ISP does not allow webservers
<g105b> deniz946: router is most likely blocking port 80.
<deniz946> g105b, hmm may be that
<deniz946> i'm gonna check it tomorrow, and if its open and don't work, gonna call the ISP
<OerHeks> I noticed when i update, i get the message to reboot .. unattended security updates does not notify me i need to. should i file a bugreport?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: do the unattended ones require a reboot?
<OerHeks> So somehow unattended security updates do install, but not notify. yes, tgm4883
<deniz946> Thanks for you'r help k1l g105b
<OerHeks> brb, then i can tell which ones i got.
<g105b> deniz946: good luck tomorrow
<sv2241> can anyone please help me sort this thing out
<deniz946> last question, how i can make apache listen another port? k1l g105b
<g105b> deniz946: in a virtual host
<deniz946> it is a file or something?
<g105b> deniz946: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/examples.html
<DrGreenthumb> Has anyone here used gotomeeting or gotowebinar on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> tgm4883, i recall rebooting after kernel 4.2.0-25.30 ... http://imgur.com/m1HvNWc
<tgm4883> g105b: unless he's on 12.04, give him the right one https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/vhosts/examples.html
<tgm4883> OerHeks: that says it's removing kernels. Not adding them
<OerHeks> err removing indeed, autoremove.
<g105b> tgm4883: top google result for apache vhost
<tgm4883> g105b: yea, but it's for an old version that is only in 12.04
<g105b> I understand
<hehnope> Does linux "cache" drivers between reboots? For example; if i reboot my system from 3.13 to 3.19 kernel the network drivers stop working. If I shutdown my system (5 sec force off) and then drain the PSU and wait 60 seconds; turn it on and use 3.19 drivers the network will work. Then if I reboot from here in 3.13 kernel the network stops working.
<bekks> hehnope: No.
<tgm4883> g105b: if he used that on apache 2.4, he's likely run into issues getting apache to start
<hehnope> bekks: something is going on though; only way for me to get a clean "start" is if i for all intents and purposes pull the plug and wait for PSU to drain its power
<bekks> hehnope: what you are experiencing are firmware issues when not powering off the computer completely.
<Dumle29> oh woops. Got distracted with a million projects
<hehnope> So; for my understanding. 3.13 and 3.19 have different way to interface with the r8189 driver; the one that loads from the specific kernel first "wins"?
<hehnope> How do I "unload" this firmware without a hard off and waiting ~60 seconds?
<hehnope> i thought my mobo was dying at first ;)
<Dumle29> k1l: Still here_
<Dumle29> ?
<Dumle29> Here's the paste you asked for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882806/ (I'm the dude wanting to move my 500gb data partition to a different drive :) )
<RNeville> under Ubuntu is there a way to have the clipboard contain more than the last thing copied ; something like this addon under Firefox : http://aecreations.sourceforge.net/clippings/
<jmadero> RNeville: maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/584034/ubuntu-14-04-clipboard-manager
<RNeville> thx jmadero
<crypt0> THE WOUNDED WARRIOR PROJECT
<k1l> Dumle29: why do you want to change the ubuntu OS from the fast SSD to a slow hdd?
<Dumle29> not the os
<k1l> Dumle29: but?
<Dumle29> I want to move /media/data
<Dumle29> well, the partition associated
<k1l> "mount" will show you which partition /media/daten ist
<jmadero> Dumle29: you just need to umount whatever is mounted, figure out the UUID of the new drive, then set up fstab - it's pretty straight forward
<Dumle29> k1l: I want to move the data I have on sdb, to sdc, make that a windows drive only. then move sdc5 to sdb and expand it
<jmadero> Dumle29: are you moving an operating system or just data?
<Dumle29> Just data. I have some symlinks pointing in there though, and want to make sure things still work, as long as the new partition is still mounted the right place?
<jmadero> Dumle29: set up a temporary mount point for sdc - then rsync sdb to sdc
<jmadero> then umount sdb, set up fstab to mounst sdc to /media/data
<k1l> Dumle29: ok. first: make sure you got all important data as backup. because according to murphys law its not going to fail if you have a backup.
<fabius> ciao
<sv2241> cannot boot to OS anymore after grub update. running gpt/uefi. what to do?
<Dumle29> I'll have to move my data off of sdb from windows. It's things like dropbox, onedrive, synology cloud station, etc.
<jmadero> sv2241: grub-repair?
<Dumle29> Gotta point them to a new folder
<sv2241> from grub> ?
<jmadero> from live boot
<k1l> Dumle29: then copy all data to sdc1 (whatever that is mounted as). then "dd" sdc5 to sdb1. then use gparted to increase the new sdb1 to the whole disk
<sv2241> jmadero: checking now
<jmadero> sv2241: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jmadero> it's boot-repair not grub-repair
<Dumle29> k1l: Gotcha. thanks.
<Dumle29> Just wanted to make sure symlinks and such weren't UUID dependant
<sv2241> boot-repair throws this error when in livecd: "gpt detected. please create a bios-boot partition (1mb unformatted file system bios_grub flag)" ?!
<k1l> Dumle29: symlinks are mountpoint related.  but uuids are used in fstab for automated mounting. you will need to change them to the new order after you are finished.
<Dumle29> k1l: ok, thanks :)
<sv2241> dont know what else to do
<elcore> Any chance to get net.core.somaxconn over 65535?
<sv2241> anyone?
<TragicM3LON> anyone getting the archives to work?
<k1l> TragicM3LON: pastebin the error
<TragicM3LON> trying to reinstall ubuntu server , and it doesn't move past downloading release files for checking the ubuntu archive
<TragicM3LON> ubuntu archive mirrior
<bekks> TragicM3LON: works4me
<k1l> TragicM3LON: what ubuntu version?
<TragicM3LON> 14.04.3
<TragicM3LON> ya i can't for the life of me get past that part of the install now :(
<TragicM3LON> even this laptop i'm on, after doing apt-get update it's having some trouble
<TragicM3LON> could it be my network
<k1l> sounds like that
<designbybeck_> Something odd has happened to my 14.04 64bit Networking this past week. I no longer have networking, I've rebooted a few times. It is hardwired. ifconfig only shows lo
<designbybeck_> i've tried to plug in a USB Wifi device and still ifconfig only shows lo
<antervortecootue> selam
<TragicM3LON> hmm now it loaded
<TragicM3LON> that was weird
<dlam> hey what daemon thingy should i use? (im setting up a web server for an app)  like supervisord? or upstrat?  dunno whats "best"
<ubuntu417> does anyone know how to re-add missing elements from the top menu bar in 14.04? I'm missing the menu for network, struggling to find a solution
<cortexman> i installed a faulty nvidia kernel module and now i can't boot. i'm having a hard time getting into a command line so i can revert my xorg.conf
<cortexman> i can get into a grub command line but it's not clear what to do from there. what i really need is ubuntu to not try to run a gui
<cortexman> ping
<Conflict> can anyone tell me if touchscreen will work well if install ubuntu 15.x on an acer c720p chromebook?
<Conflict> also, can anyone tell me how many GB a fresh ubuntu 15.10 install takes up?
<k1l> Conflict: might work. but best is to see what the internet says for the experiences with that exact make and model
<jmadero> Conflict: minimum requirements are 5 gigs - to be safe I'd say double that
<cortexman> when i try to edit my grub file it looks like this: https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/dedb7816b0e9bf18b731
<lucasrangit> cortexman, did you try a recovery kernel that drops you in an initramfs where you can mount your root partition and then copy back your old xorg.conf?
<cortexman> lucasrangit i'm not seeing any recovery kernels
<cortexman> those would show up in my ubuntu boot options right?
<lucasrangit> cortexman, yes, under Advanced I think
<cortexman> yeah, there aren't any
<cortexman> i have my kernel, and (upstart) and (recovery mode) options
<cortexman> both of which also freeze
<Conflict> k1l, i guess a better question would be how does touchscreen work in unity in general?  because if i can get ubuntu to install on a chromebook it should function /somewhat/ similar to a regular install
<lucasrangit> cortexman, you can go into recovery if you add the work "recovery" to the kernel command line
<cortexman> but recovery mode also freezes
<lucasrangit> cortexman, i see. and you suspect the nvidea driver?
<cortexman> yes
<jmadero> Conflict: it works fine with touch screen....google has these answers
<cortexman> it just compiled a kernel module and i rebooted
<jmadero> lots of posts/blogs about how people experience Ubuntu with touchscreens
<k1l> Conflict: ubuntu got touchscreen support. but, the regular desktops are not really made for touching it with fingers, yet. tiny windowsbuttons, rightclick menus etc etc.
<lucasrangit> cortexman, try disabling the driver from loading at boot using "modprobe.blacklist=nvidia"
<lucasrangit> cortexman, add that to the kernel command line while in GRUB
<Conflict> i've heard a few different answers on ubuntu post-installation drive space.  i've heard it takes up ~3gb and i've heard it takes up around ~6gb... anyone have a more accurate answer?  or how much the post-installation updates take up?
<k1l> Conflict: if you got that device, intsall it and see yourself
<jmadero> Conflict: the minimum requirements are 5 gigs
<jmadero> I said that already
<cortexman> lucasrangit, which line? https://gist.github.com/brianmingus/dedb7816b0e9bf18b731
<Conflict> k1l, i dont, i want to buy one, but i'd like some knowledge first
<jmadero> my experience is that once you install everything normal - it's about 12 gigs
<jmadero> you need of course space for SWAP
<Conflict> jmadero, sorry, missed your original answer
<k1l> Conflict: a full desktop with all the stuff you like is up to 10GB. + the data you want to put on it like music, downloads, pictures etc.
<jmadero> config files (thunderbird alone takes up over a gig for me)
<cortexman> i'm guessing you mean the 'linux' line
<lucasrangit> Does anyone know why the ubuntu/ directory with zfs and such is missing from the https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-test/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/mainline-crack/tree/ tree? fakeroot debian/rules clean has errors and build fails without it
<k1l> Conflict: best is really to look after experiences from that exact make and model.
<Conflict> thank you for the help.
<lucasrangit> cortexman, the line that starts with "linux /boot/...."
<cortexman> lucasrangit is there a way to tell it to boot to a command line as well? it made it further but still froze
<cortexman> i feel like if i can just get access to my file system, i can fix it
<Conflict> 2gb for swap, would you guys find this to be adequate?
<lucasrangit> cortexman, can you boot from a live USB then? that will allow you access to your file system
<jmadero> Conflict: general rule is 2x RAM if you want to have access to hibernate
<jmadero> if not, 2 gigs is more then enough
<Squall5668> cortexman: why don't you just boot from a livecd and chroot in the installation
<cortexman> i have one but i get a bunch of errors concerning accessing my usb
<designbybeck_> No one else having problems with 14.04 64bit? Just started this past week, maybe after an update?
<squinty> ubuntu417,  should have Network  in System Settings
<volty> mistake, few minutes ago, I did chmod o+r * on /
<volty> how can I roll back ?
<lucasrangit> cortexman, another option is to remove the drive and mount it from another computer if possible
<shibboleth> Is there a ubuntu touch/phone channel?
<Conflict> jmadero, cheers
<k1l> !touch | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<squinty> shibboleth, #ubuntu-touch
<shibboleth> thanks
<cortexman> having a thumb drive freezes the bios
<cortexman> :/
<designbybeck_> Something odd has happened to my 14.04 64bit Networking this past week. I no longer have networking, I've rebooted a few times. It is hardwired. ifconfig only shows lo
<cortexman> i replaced 'quiet splash' with text and it is getting farther
<cortexman> still freezing :(
<Squall5668> cortexman: when you think it's freezing, have you trying switching to a tty?
<cortexman> yes
<volty> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, pls post an ls -l /
<volty> (or whatever else version)
<Squall5668> Then it looks like you need to make your livecd
<cortexman> i have one, but for some reason my bios freezes when i have it in
<cortexman> the instant i remove it, it unfreezes
<squinty> designbybeck,   http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<cortexman> it freezes the instant i put it in as well :(
<benniblanco> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask; is it safe to download PDF files I find from google search?
<jmadero> benniblanco: yes
<Squall5668> cortexman: So you cannot boot normally, have no single-user option and cannot start the pc via exernal drives?
<jmadero> benniblanco: and this isn't the right place but that's okay :)
<designbybeck_> let me check that squinty
<benniblanco> thank you
<designbybeck_> squinty, that sounds like that might be my problem and might fix it. Thank you!
<shibboleth> ok, so #ubuntu-touch is a dead zone ATM :(
#ubuntu 2016-02-05
<squinty> designbybeck,  fwiw, there has been a few rascals in here over the last few days experiencing problems with the "proposed" repo enabled
<k1l> shibboleth: and you are again offtopic ranting in here.
<shibboleth> k1l, me previous remarks vis-a-vis slow openssl updates were rants *and* offtopic?
<tjhuntz> new to ubuntu
<k1l> shibboleth: and you were plain wrong. and i didnt see you coming back and excusing.
<shibboleth> k1l, wrong abou?
<bazhang> !manual | tjhuntz
<ubottu> tjhuntz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l> shibboleth: your accusations.
<tjhuntz> ohh i got all that how to install themes from the terminal
<usman> i am trying to install flash but i am getting this error  nspluginwrapper:i386 : Depends: libglib2.0-0:i386 (>= 2.35.9) but it is not going to be installed
<headpool182> hello, hoping someone might be able to assist me with something. I need install a custom kernel due to poor foresight in gpu purchase.. running an AMD tonga GPU and i need to install a kernel phoronix compiled that has the correct switches on.
<jmadero> usman: how did you try to install?
<k1l> shibboleth: but this is leading nowhere. so just stop that attitude if you want to be able to use this support channel. you have been warned enough times now.
<jmadero> usman: also note that flash is no longer supported in Linux - it was EOL some time ago
<usman> jmadero,  i used a script from this website http://howtoelementaryos.org/how-to-install-flash-for-midori-in-elementary-os
<jmadero> usman: are you running elementary or Ubuntu?
<shibboleth> k1l, I don't realize what I might have done to warrant any resent. My mission was to inform "you" that there was an upcoming, critical update and get the ball rolling
<usman> yes ele.. OS but its based on ubuntu so it should work
<shibboleth> k1l, some months ago I had to file a bug for the package maintainer to realize that there was a need to update :)
<jmadero> usman: that's not true and this isn't the right chat for you
<jmadero> usman: you need to get elementary specific support
<jmadero> usman: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-adobe-flash-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<k1l> shibboleth: you have a very malicious attitude and just ranted about ubuntu beeing always 2 weeks late. if that is not what you meant then choose your words _a lot_ wiser next time.
<jmadero> usman: that's how to install it in Ubuntu - if it fails it's because elementary repos don't have the right dependencies
<jmadero> and as far as Midori browser is concerned....that is an elementary question
<shibboleth> k1l, not what I meant, then. Sorry if I contributed to a different impression
<k1l> usman: please see the elementary support for help
<usman> ii will try this but even if it cna work in firefox thats fine too
<shibboleth> k1l, also, I said those updates come over the weekend and not on thursday/friday when upstream and debian updates were made available. Not two weeks :)
<aeg1s> Hi.  Can anyone help me with an iptables problem?  I have all traffic on a specific interface forwarded to the tun0 interface by this rule "-A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o tun0 -j ACCEPT"  however, I have one website I need to have wlan0 using eth0 to access...  Any suggestions how to set that up?
<shibboleth> s/come/came
<usman> jmadero, let see if this workss
<jmadero> usman: good luck
<squinty> usman,  might want to consider using chrome/chromium for flash video instead of ff
<jmadero> or avoid flash sites entirely :-b
<shibboleth> squinty, FF has their own flash emulator now, iirc?
<k1l> shibboleth: and that was plain wrong, too.
<Majora320> hello world
 * Majora320 says Hello world.
<squinty> shibboleth,  not on my current ff version.  unless there is something I am not aware of
<usman> squinty, i havee that installed as well, i want to get rid of flash i am preparing this mechain for someone else and he needs flash to play videos on some website
<Majora320> can u help me? im trying to partition my flash drive for ubuntu installation (from ubuntu; the installer isn't working) how should I partition it?
<jmadero> Majora320: use unetbootin and it'll do it for you
<k1l> Majora320: use the ubuntu disk creator
<Majora320> it dosnt work
<k1l> Majora320: or use "dd"
<Majora320> dd
<Majora320> k
<Majora320> ill try
<jmadero> dd wont' trigger flags for bootable
<EvilDust> good evening
<k1l> jmadero: that is wrong. dd works very well with ubuntu hybrid isos
<aeg1s> Hi
<Majora320> well what i did was partitioned the device as EFI legacy bootable and wrote the ubuntu iso to it
<jmadero> k1l: interesting, didn't know dd would trigger the bootable flag
<Majora320> and it didnt work
<jmadero> Majora320: what command did you put?
<Majora320> i used the GUI disk partitioner
<k1l> Majora320: you dont partition yourself. that should make the usb creator
<jmadero> Majora320: is the drive mounted?
<Majora320> yes
<jmadero> Majora320: for disk partitioning it can't be mounted
<Majora320> well not while partitioning
<Majora320> it wasnt
<Majora320> my bios says a file is missing
<Majora320> 'vmlinux.bin' or something simlar
<jmadero> Majora320: please give exact errors
<jmadero> "or something" is entirely unhelpful
<Majora320> ok but i dont feel like rebooting now
<Majora320> to get into my bios
<shibboleth> k1l, clearly I've made assertions vis-a-vis openssl updates which you have found to be false. Am I correct in my understanding?
<Majora320> is there a 'bios emualtor'?
<shibboleth> Majora320, seabios
<k1l> shibboleth: your way of "motivating people to get rolling" is malicious. and your facts were wrong accusations. and the fix you demanded (before the fix was published) was shipped on the same or the next day. so you made a big noise for nothing.
<Majora320> what site can i get seabios from?
<Majora320> oh its a package
<designbybeck_> squinty, Yep That fixed it! I had to download those files on my laptop and move them over and install them. Thank You Again!
<aeg1s> I tried putting "iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -d 23.66.192.45 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<aeg1s> " and it doesn't give an error but doesn't work..
<aeg1s> It's causing quite a problem
<squinty> designbybeck,   great to hear! :-)
<shibboleth> k1l, sorry to have offended you. I was referring to for example 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.16 which came three days after upstream fixes. I could list the to other to which I was referring, but can we please just "reset"?
<shibboleth> well, four days, but same point
<Majora320> what are seabios's commands?
<aeg1s> Does the iptable I created not have enough priority to ever execute since the previous iptable is already setup?
<k1l> shibboleth: yes. please stick to technical support in here and stop that offtopic and rantings. then everything is fine.
<bazhang> shibboleth, take this to an offtopic channel
<Majora320> WHAT COMMANDS DOES SEABIOS USE
<bazhang> Majora320, thats not an ubuntu issue
<k1l> Majora320: dont make own parititions on that usb. let the usb creator handle it or use dd to burn onto the bare usb.
<aeg1s> I actually just created a note iptables-restore file and put those forwards higher up...  they are listed first now, but still don't execute.
<usman> does anyone know support IRC channel for elementary OS
<bazhang> !elementary | usman
<ubottu> usman: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<usman> thanks to everyone
<aeg1s> very cool
<aeg1s> So which channel has people who can help with iptables?  (#iptables is invite only and non resposive)
<aeg1s> Just need to get this fixed
<shibboleth> aeg1s, #netfilter
<aeg1s> shibboleth, thank you
<Majora320> hello world
<Majora320> 'isolinux.bin missing or corrupted'
<Majora320> the error i get whenever i try to boot ubuntu from my flash drive
<Majora320> any1 have a suggestion
<shibboleth> Majora320, how did you make that flashdrive?
<Majora320> i manually partitioned it and wrote the iso
<LambdaComplex> Majora320: perhaps you should use something besides isolinux?
<Majora320> wat do u mean?
<shibboleth> Majora320, unetbootin, just write the iso to the flashdrive with dd, etc
<Majora320> ok
<Majora320> ill try that
<squinty> Majora320,   good info at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/  too
<Bray90820> Can i install unity on ubuntu touch so i can basically have a desktop experience on my tablet
<Majora320> sudo dd if=ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1, right?
<Bray90820> Majora320: were you talking to me?
<Majora320> ja
<Majora320> no
<Bray90820> Alright
<Majora320> i was talking to shibboleth
<Bray90820> Ok
<squinty> Bray90820,  #ubuntu-touch  might be an option where to ask
<shibboleth> Majora320, no
<shibboleth> dd if=file of=/dev/sdX
<Majora320> +shibboleth sudo dd if=ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc1, right?
<Bray90820> squinty: I did ask there but that channel is next to dead
<squinty> Majora320,  make sure you are in the directory where the iso resides before you use that command
<shibboleth> Majora320, don't write to a part, write to the driver
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> dd if=file of=/dev/sdX
<Majora320> oh
<shibboleth> s/driver/drive
<Majora320> so of=/dev/sdc
<shibboleth> yes
<Majora320> ok
<Majora320> thx
<Majora320> command running...
<Majora320> and runnning...
<Majora320> OMG WTF
<Majora320> ITS STILL RUNNING!!!
<shibboleth> Majora320, remember "sudo sync" before unplugging it
<Majora320> sudo sync
<shibboleth> Majora320, yes, several gigs
<Majora320> that writes the dd buffer to the drive, right?
<shibboleth> Majora320, it makes sure that everything has been written, yes
<Majora320> bit.ly/0000
<Majora320> how long will dd take?
<shibboleth> Majora320, depends on the flashdrive
<Majora320> is kingston 'data travler' G2
<shibboleth> kill -SIGUSR1 process will tell you
<Majora320> shoulda done 'time dd if=ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc'
<Majora320> http://bit.ly/1iRMqII
<Majora320> MOST MLG LINK >>> http://bit.ly/1iRMqII
<ubuntu4155> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and it seems that some of the indicators on my status bar such as the network indicator have disappeared. Anyone know how to restore them?
<alicef> is there a way to get apt-cache show using different language?
<alicef> i changed locale to different locale but the language is same
<alicef> echo $LANG ja_JP.UTF-8
<ubuntu> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and it seems that some of the indicators on my status bar such as the network indicator have disappeared. Anyone know how to restore them?
<squinty> ubuntu4155,  might want to check the following out.  there has been some problems with users having the "proposed" repository enabled.   http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<alicef> now apt-cache --help description is in japanese
<Guest97202> squinrt, thanks, ill give it a try
<alicef> but if i do apt-cache show apt
<alicef> i get english
<jayjo> if I run user@ip and I connect, does it mean I'm using my public key that is located in a standard location? I don't have this ip in my config in .ssh
<squinty> alicef,  might want to check out the command   sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<alicef> squinty: i did also that
<alicef>   ja_JP.UTF-8... up-to-date
<jayjo> I believe I added my relevant keys to ssh-agent with ssh-add, now I'd like to tunnel a postrgres connection through this server, how can I retrieve the information I use to connect?
<stacks88> im trying to add a second IP to my ubuntu 14.04 server. my provider told me to add into the interfaces file like this: http://pastebin.com/raw/meZJNBrp so i did, but now when i run service networking restart, i get
<stacks88> stop: Job failed while stopping
<stacks88> start: Job is already running: networking
<squinty> alicef, this page might be worth a read  http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=30507
<stacks88> so how should i bring pu the new ip? should i just ifdown eth0:1 && ifup eth0:1 ?
<its_a_unix> Is there anything I need to be careful of when running an OpenVPN server on my own personal computer?
<alicef> squinty: https://gist.github.com/aliceinwire/dd312d8e22ce5344b739
<alicef> i did same things yesterday
<alicef> it dosen't work
<alicef> i already read that
<Snakke> hi
<SomeDamnBody> Hey if someone was implementing an mmap callback on an SMP based linux kernel, can they cause an mmap call to block temporarily while another mmap call completes?
<D1kMeal> Google Code-In is complete, correct?
<headpool182> hello, i have a gigabyte 970a-D3P motherboard that loses functionality in linux. It used to be fixable with enabling software iommu in grub, but that doesn't seem to work. Does anyone know a work around? I'd like to have all my USB and NIC ports
<otto666> hello
<Omega_DarkPotato> Hi
<otto666> this the ubuntu channel or ?
<Omega_DarkPotato> Yeah
<Omega_DarkPotato> It's suprisingly silent
<sruli> got a problem booting my gnome 15.10, i only get as far as "(initramfs)" i booted livecd and ran "update-initramfs -k all -c" it was complaining about "invalid line in /etc/crypttab for luks" , i checked the crypttab, it seems fine, how can i fix this?
<otto666> thanks first time on irc , i try a IOS iRC Client name "iRC999"
<D1kMeal> anyone here did ubuntu gci?
<tsimonq2> D1kMeal: #ubuntu-offtopic
<otto666> hi i back
<homa_> hi my friends
<Guest15053> hello
<homa_> Guest15053, hi
<Guest15053> hey what is all this im new lol
<tats> hi, i have a problem when trying to write on sdcards on my system. whenever i try to write on a card it says that the file system is readonly. i have verified the hardware lock pin (tried in both positions). i have tried to run "hdparm -r0 /dev/mmcblk0". i have tried with several sdcards: i actually just bought a brand new one thinking maybe the others were fried: but I get the same result.
<tats> any hints? i have done a lot of research on the forums online but couldn't find any other suggestions that the ones i already tried.
<tats> running ubuntu 15.10 btw (sorry should have mentioned)
<raleigh> hi, how do i disable the right click ("menu") button?
<raleigh> or override the default behavior so i can assign it to something else
<booyah> Hi, I wonder if there's a problem with Ubuntu's update manager: I've set it to show me LTS updates only, and it's showing me that 16.04 is available. I hope unsuspecting LTS users are not induced to upgrade to an alpha version!
<booyah> Anybody around?
<ariel_04> does anybody know how to use the cd command?
<booyah> cd <directory_name>
<ariel_04> it doesnt work
<ariel_04> it keeps saying no such directory
<Majora320> Hello, world!
<booyah> Then you're typing the directory name incorrectly. Note: names are case sensitive and 'spaces' are entered in non-obvious ways
<ariel_04> oh okay i go it
<ariel_04> it just didnt need the slashes
<booyah> I don't quite understand, but so long as it works :-)
<Majora320> When I try to boot 60-bit ubuntu from a flash drive, it says: "Unable to boot. Please use a kernel as appropriate for your CPU." Any suggestions?
<Majora320> *64-bit
<moonpunter> try 32-bit
<moonpunter> first suggestion
<moonpunter> and kindly report back
<rabbitdew> [1;3D[1;3D[C[D
<rabbitdew> [D
<artois> & how
<moonpunter> for the most part many packages still have 32-bit support
<artois> so what if they do
<moonpunter> in other cases you still have source to compile from, and it's RELATIVELY trivial swapping out libs or w/e
<moonpunter> even after more mainstream distros move away from 32-bit altogether, there will be step-children that continue 32-bit support for years to come, i predict
<artois> step children? :p
<justrohu> Hello everyone I am new to ubuntu ... how do I get the list of all cronjobs running for all users in my machine
<artois> justrohu: for user in $(ls /home/); do crontab -u "$user" -l; done
<artois> for user in $(cut -d ':' -f 1 /etc/passwd); do crontab -u "$user" -l; done
<artois> etc.
<artois> for user in $(ls /home/) root; do crontab -u "$user" -l; done is probably all I'd concern myself with
<justrohu> artois, I did check for every user by doing sudo -i and after this sudo crontab -u username -l but found nothing
<dylygs> i'm working on this laptop for a colleague who screwed it up somehow because he couldn't figure out how to get it to boot unity rather than gnome, since he doesn't know linux really. i'm not sure exactly what he did, but the result is that unity now seems to be including elements from gnome i can't get rid of
<artois> justrohu: yeah can't help with sudo, I don't abuse it the way Ubuntu does
<dylygs> like, the top bar has the black gnome classic look, as does the right click menu. i've tried reinstalling unity, and i can't find anything else on the internet on how to fix this
<justrohu> artois,
<artois> presumably sudo foo.sh with foo.sh having contents being what I pasted would work
<justrohu> artois, ok ... how do I find out if there is any cron job still schedules or to be schedules in my system
<artois> justrohu: just list them and read them
<justrohu> artois, how?
<xangua> dylygs: can you make a screen capture? Any PPAs?
<dylygs> xangua, sure, i can do a screengrab
<artois> justrohu: crontab -u $user -l
<dylygs> xangua, https://a.uguu.se/jlqgdt.png
<poutine> charge your damn battery dylygs
<justrohu> artois, ok
<dylygs> poutine, it's plugged in
<dylygs> :^)
<xangua> dylygs: don't see nothing wrong, it looks like a different theme as well as icons
<dylygs> xangua, as you can see, i'm not an ubuntu user... i wasn't aware of the whole themes thing
<dylygs> that seemed to fix it, though. i just need to check it with this other laptop i have to make sure they're exactly the same
<xangua> Right clic, appearance
<dylygs> xangua, yeah, i got to the settings menu and changed it from adwaita to something else
<dylygs> ambiance
<justrohu> artois, I just created the shell and it is working but I could not see any cron scheduled ... if there any another way we can set cron
<justrohu> artois, *is
<artois> justrohu: how many ways do you need?
<artois> ^rhetorical, you only need one
<justrohu> atrius, sorry I don't have any knowledge about crons and ubuntu. the issue is on machine a cron is set to shut it down but I could not find it where it is
<justrohu> artois, I checked every user but could not find it
<artois> justrohu: sudo crontab -l
<justrohu> artois, I just did it .. sorry same result could not find any cron command scheduled
<artois> justrohu: what makes you think there's a cron job to shut it down?
<justrohu> well I did this last -x|grep shutdown | head -1 and found out that system what turned off at 1830 and that's the time when cron was suppose to run
<justrohu> artois,  well I did this last -x|grep shutdown | head -1 and found out that system what turned off at 1830 and that's the time when cron was suppose to run
<BlackDalek> can someone help me with installing ubuntu 15.10 on new laptop? It keeps giving me "grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/"
<BlackDalek> then it crashess
<artois> justrohu: could maybe try egrep -ir 'shutdown|halt' /etc/cron*
<artois> might not be a cron job causing it, though
<justrohu> artois, ok
<justrohu> artois, sorry could not find anything
<BlackDalek> I am trying to install single boot OS. But installer keeps crashing with "grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/" error. BIOS is set up for non-UEFI booting.
<BlackDalek> I am not trying to install from USB. I am installing Ubuntu from DVD drive. How do I get past the error "grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/"?
<artois> BlackDalek: usb would be advisable
<BlackDalek> I am not trying to dual boot OS. I have a blank clean system.
<artois> BlackDalek: usb would be advisable, still
<BlackDalek> artois, will install from USB fix the grub-efi-amd64 error?
<artois> quite possibly
<dylygs> alright, new problem, this time with the supposed working reference laptop. it seems to have very slow graphics, with the the only resolution option being 1024x768. it's the same machine as the other one, and they're both using the same drivers and everything
<dylygs> i would have thought it's a driver issue, but lshw -c video on both machines tells me they're both using fglrx_pci
<dylygs> also, it seems like on both machines, sometimes they boot up and the keyboard and trackpad doesn't work; the usb mouse does though
<skweek> why doesn't my background change
<skweek> the only times that it changes is when I press the meta key
<dylygs> alright, reinstalling fglrx seems to have fixed the graphics
<homa_> hi my friends
<in_deep_thought> is this up to date? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<in_deep_thought> I assume things on the ubuntu website are. Is that a bad assumption?
<Flannel> in_deep_thought: the community section of the wiki is just that, a wiki.  Some pages are more ... well trodden, than others.  It looks like that page was last updated for 14.10.  Which isn't too bad, but still is a year old.  (And it mentions that it doesn't work on 14.10 or later)
<skweek> hi ubuntu folks@
<skweek> anyone know what malfunctions cause the wallpaper not to show up?
<Flannel> in_deep_thought: With that said, 15.10 and what will become 16.04 both appear to have openCV in the repositories.
<Flannel> in_deep_thought: Actually, looking at it further, it looks like a good number of ubuntu versions have openCV in the repository.  I just picked a bad example the first time.
<guspar> how do you do? I'm from indonesia
<guspar> exit
<stashb0x> looking for some advise on installing a mail server gateway to scan for spam and viruses. Any ideas?
<stashb0x> Using a Windows pop and Exchange server for the actual mail system
<satay> Hello everyone i just tried to install QGifer on Ubuntu 15.04 and had an error  on software center - "cannot install libopencv-core2.4.i386". what's the problem?
<OerHeks> satay, vivid went EOL yesterday
<OerHeks> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<kaiza> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<satay> <OerHeks> so what should i do? i'm newbie
<OerHeks> upgrade?
<LonelyDanbo> any idea why process "tumblerd" {used to generate thumbnails} is accessing my HD so heavily for so long that it locks up other programs, when the only issues I'm finding in search results are due to large video files, but that's not what I'm downloading?
<LonelyDanbo> The issue I'm finding says it uses large amount of CPU, but mine isn't. The HDD use is enough to freeze the game I run in Wine for the 5 or so minutes it does this for.
<LonelyDanbo> maybe someone could just give me advice on what search words to use, since I seem to be eternally retarded. Seriously, I grew up on BBSes and the early internet and I've never been able to master web searches.
<LonelyDanbo> What's that? I should eat oatmeal chocolate chip cookies until I'm sick? Well, I don't see how that would help with my COMPUTER, but I guess I'll try it.
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<homa_> good by my friends
<satay> Guys i try to update ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 and when i go to updater he tells me "failed to download repository information. check you internet connection. Help pls
<rww> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> second link
<Dylan____> How do i install the mint image writer on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Dylan____, mint image writer? not in our repos, ask in the mint channel maybe?
<OerHeks> our disks utility can do image writing too, cd/dvd/usb
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> My usb is not being mounted im running 15.10
<Dylan____> Its a lexar 3.0
<coolstar-pc> anyone know if the mainline 4.5.0 rc2 kernel has this patch in it? https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/c67566c6a1dc0dd0309a54e63656e57050cbb9fe
<Dylan____> And it mounted before but now its not been seen
<coolstar-pc> that patch is needed for the touch screen on my laptop to work
<Dylan____> Someone help me?
<Marauder> gso: Just starting here myself, what do you need?
<hateball> Dylan____: Are you talking about an external drive?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> USB
<Dylan____> Like it appears on the disks thing
<hateball> Dylan____: run "dmesg" in a terminal right after you plug it in. Most likely it will say it was uncleanly unmounted
<Dylan____> But not on the desktop nor nautilaus
<hateball> Dylan____: Assuming this is a drive with NTFS partition(s)
<Dylan____> Im formatted with ntfs
<Dylan____> And still doesnt show up
<hateball> Dylan____: And what does dmesg say?
<Dylan____> Nvm i got it running again
<Dylan____> Dont know what happened
<auzty> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 , i got notification from sofware updater, so i update it, after that, i restart it, but my lightdm didn't start automatically
<auzty> i must start it manually by using sudo service lightdm start to see login screen,
<auzty> how to solve it?
<auzty> i already do 1. dpkg-reconfigure lightdm , 2. apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i
<ubuntu441> Hi, By default my mobile broadband is not enabled in ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntu441> How to enable it
<ubuntu441> Anybody can suggest
<XATRIX> Hi guys, there's a problem with my laptop. I'm using 4.0.0 PF kernel, but i started to have problems with my WLAN adapter (brmcms kernel module). So i installed kernel-image-4.2.0... and after reboot, i have shitty video resolution, my usb mouse initialized but doesn't want to move on screen. touchpad is still functional
<XATRIX> Also there's no way to change the current resolution of the display. There's only one option 800x600 in display setting
<XATRIX> kernel-image-4.2.0 i took from the offical ubuntu repo
<nocontrol> is anyone using foreman with upstart for rails projects ? I am exporting to services but I get a message "No such file or directory" when trying to start it
<ubuntu441> Hi Guys, Mobile broadband is not enabled by default. Any suggestions
<arlekin> hello world
<Spitfire5> Hello! How to always start pcmanfm with duble columns mode?
<arlekin> could anyone help me with my hibernation issue ? namely i can't achieve proper 'dehibernation' i get resume error on startup - and weirdly enough on EVERY startup :/
<Spitfire5> no me, excuse
<arlekin> Spitfire5: no worries, thanks for attention anyway ;)
<prova> ciao
<Silenced> Guys ? Will resetting Windows 10 remove its dual boot ? I mean the ubuntu and data ?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: do you have a dualboot right now?
<lichen> ?
<Silenced> Yes
<Silenced> lotuspsychje^
<Guest67495> who change my name as Guest
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: depends what you mean by resetting
<Guest67495> 谁会说中文
<DJones> !cn | Guest67495
<ubottu> Guest67495: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest67495> 好吧
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Silenced check here mate
<ubottu> Silenced check here mate: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: things can mess up grub, depending what your gonna be doing
<Silenced> Okay
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: why dont you completely switch over to ubuntu?
<arlekin> hi there - i don't have .ssh folder in my home and i'd like to have my old key (new install) simple copypasting of old .ssh doesn't work, and i frankly forgot how to set the whole thing up
<arlekin> and advice ?
<k1l_> arlekin: just make a .ssh folder and copy the files from the old folder there
<Silenced> lotuspsychje : I was using ubuntu these days . But I wasn't able to install steam in ubuntu
<arlekin> k1l_: i did, but it doesn't seem to work
<Silenced> So I installed windows a week ago
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: did you setup the right graphics driver? there is also #steam and #gamingonlinux to help you
<lotuspsychje> !steam > Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced, please see my private message
<hateball> Silenced: Enable partner repo and install Steam that way rather than using deb from valve
<Silenced> lotuspsychje : tried everything
<k1l_> arlekin: can you show a "ls -al ~/.ssh" in a pastebin and link it here?
<Silenced> Almost spent a week in it
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: see what hateball recommends, tried that?
<Silenced> Okay will try that . First I need to ensure ubuntu is not deleted . This shit windows take a lot of time to load :/
<hateball> Silenced: The first run of Steam will fetch needed dependencies
<hateball> Other than that, it should "just work"
<Silenced> Hateball . I guess we spoke about this in the steam channel few days back
<hateball> Silenced: Memory is fickle
<Silenced> I remember . And tried what you said
<arlekin> k1l_: https://dpaste.de/EWFy
<BenSolo> Hello having an issue getting easytether pro working with 15.10 if you look here it has me add a line to a file. http://www.mobile-stream.com/easytether/android_faq.html#linuxsetup
<BenSolo> Does it literally mean to add source-directory ?
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: how about you tell us what kind of errors you encountered while trying everything?
<BenSolo> Or am I to put some directory here?
<hateball> Silenced: after you've installed it, run steam-launcher which will fetch extra packages. That should be all there is to it
<Silenced> Give me 10 mins . I will shoot you the errors :)
<k1l_> arlekin: you copied as root. that is not necessary in your users home.
<Silenced> hateball : Yes it did fetch . But fails to update
<arlekin> k1l_: so im just stupid, that's what you're saying ?
<k1l_> arlekin: now your system cant read the files because its only trying as your user.
<arlekin> k1l_: it may well be that, since i forgot about such thing... rookie mistake :/
<k1l_> arlekin: thats what you said. but dont use everything with root priviledges. that is going to make a mess
<BenSolo> I would really like to use Linux and  it Windows but until I buy a wireless card for this machine I need to get easytwther working and supposedly it been tested with 15.10 and is supposed to be as simple as installing and running the service and plugging it in.
<BenSolo> It shows a connection established..  Just not receiving any packets?
<arlekin> k1l_: just joking, thank you very mjuch for pointing it out :)
<lotuspsychje> BenSolo: seems like you need to add this line: source-directory interfaces.d
<lotuspsychje> BenSolo: to /etc/network/interfaces
<BenSolo> lotuspsychje: yes I did
<k1l_> arlekin: "chown" that files back to arlekin:arlekin. for that chown command you will need sudo :)
<aero> first time here
<BenSolo> Does it mean actually source-directory or is that a variable for something I'm supposed to put?
<BenSolo> I added the line as is and have rebooted.
<arlekin> k1l_: already done. thank you again!
<BenSolo> Still shows the connection in ifconfig but wont receive any packets.
<hateball> Silenced: You mean the steam client fails to update itself once you launch it?
<Silenced> hateball : It downloads the update . But fails to update in the system
<lotuspsychje> aero: welcome, you joined an ubuntu support channel
<lotuspsychje> BenSolo: found something usefull perhaps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/616528/sweethome3d-and-easytether-not-working-on-ubuntu-15-04
<BenSolo> Yeah looked at that lotuspsychje it's for issues pertaining to 15.04.. I tried then anyways to no avail..  I've been in Google for 4 hours Haha.
<lotuspsychje> BenSolo: you could try the easy way out= 14.04 :p
<BenSolo> Yeah I'm not reinstalling my entire setup..
<BenSolo> That would not be the easy way Haha.
<BenSolo> Over 2TB of crap all over the place. Plus I like 15.10 I'm sure this is something simple...
<Silenced> hateball: There ?
<BenSolo> Maybe "source-directory"  is some actual directory I'm supposed to plug in..  Or else what the hell can it mean? What source directory?
<mcphail> Silenced: if you are using open source drivers, Steam may not start without a bit of tweaking. It'll go through the update process then just disappear
<lotuspsychje> BenSolo: i think dir of interfaces.d but not sure
<Silenced> mcphail: okay
<BenSolo> Yeah no go
<BenSolo> Err I know this is a simple solution..
<BenSolo> Just not a ton of people use this so there isn't much out there to read.
<mcphail> Silenced: it is the same problem people see with the GL errors and open source drivers. But the GL errors only show if there is not Update pending for the Steam client. Renaming/moving steam's copy of libstdc++ usually lets it start
<lotuspsychje> BenSolo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245059
<Silenced> mcphail: I am able to update steam . I am getting this error called "Fatal error: failed to load steamui.so"
<Silenced> I mean when i run steam
<mcphail> Silenced: does it crash just after the update bar goes to completion?
<Silenced> mcphail: Yes
<BenSolo> Lol lotuspsychje completely unrelated. Thx though.
<BenSolo> This is specific to 15.10 and it's hot plugging.
<mcphail> Silenced: might be worth trying the "renaming libstdc++" fix, as I had the very same symptoms
<mcphail> Silenced: hold on and I'll find the one-liner to tweak it
<Silenced> mcphail: okay
<mcphail> Silenced: find $HOME/.steam/root/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/*/usr/lib/ -name "libstdc++.so.6" -exec mv "{}" "{}.bak" \; -print
<ubuntu441> Hi, I  am using ubuntu 12.04 by default my mobile broadband is not enabled, because of this i am not able to access the internet
<ubuntu441> It is showing in the drop down but it is showing not enabled
<mcphail> Silenced: you need to rerun that after every update
<Silenced> mcphail: Can you paste that command again
<ubuntu441> Anybody can suggest
<Silenced> I am running tmux. And has a split screen
<mcphail> Silenced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886297/
<Silenced> exit
<mcphail> Silenced: close any running Steam processes first
<Silenced> mcphail: Same error :/
<mcphail> Silenced: aargh
<Silenced> Send me the link to install the experimental driver for steam
<Silenced> mcphail: ^
<mcphail> Silenced: no idea what link you are talking about
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: could be some missing libs in the steam home dir also
<lotuspsychje> Silenced: maybe you should consider what hateball recommended all over from the beginning
<Silenced> Silenced: okay
<mcphail> Silenced: there is a way to poke steam to redownload the runtime, but I can't remember the magic
<Silenced> mcphail: What driver do you use now ?
<mcphail> Silenced: a mixture of nvidia proprietary drivers and open source radeon drivers on different machines
<Silenced> When i ran steamclient.so manually. I get a error as "could not find shared library to run this application"
<mcphail> Silenced: presumably that is a library, and most libraries can't be run directly
<ross> hi
<Silenced> okay
<paul98> wonder if someone can help,  running xubuntu and do the daily updates, since doing the last one prob yesterday now spoftiy doesn't play any thing, also you tube does the same it loads but doesn't play even clicking play etc
<guest> paul98: does the progress bar move as if it's playing?
<guest> paul98: or is it stuck at 0:00 ?
<sruli> got a problem booting my gnome 15.10, it complains "bad password or options"(luks) i booted livecd and mounted the luks vol without an issue, i guess i.mm gonna need to reinstall, what’s the easiest way to mount my home ecryptfs, i need to get my data. also while mounted & chrooted how can i get a list of packages i installed?
<guest> sruli: when you set the password during installation, your keymap was set to US English.
<guest> sruli: Is it possible you thought you were typing (e.g.) a £ but instead set it as a #
<guest> sruli: I've been caught by that before
<paul98> guest: nope it's stuck on 0 but buffers
<guest> paul98: Can you install the package "pavucontrol" and then run the program by the same name
<haasn> Not sure if this is the right place to ask. In https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/10/maas-network-layouts-for-the-landscape-autopilot/ I'm looking at https://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/split.png but I don't understand why they're all attached to the same switch
<haasn> Or is this supposed to be a switch that can distinguish between the two networks (e.g. VLAN)?
<haasn> Wouldn't it make more sense to have the private and public networks be on separate switches, at least conceptually?
<sruli> Guest: it worked fine for a long time, the reason it happened is complex... its a VM i think my script ran a qemu-img snapshot while the VM was running and that nuked it, i converted the image to raw, was able to start the VM but ran into this, i think the problem is something with UUID and /dev/vdX changing,
<sruli> i give up trying to fix the issue all i need is what’s the easiest way to mount my home ecryptfs, i need to get my data. also while mounted & chrooted how can i get a list of packages i installed?
<slappymcfry> Can somebody direct me to Ubuntu Server Documentation for the latest releases? The official page hasn't released any yet, what do Ubuntu administrators use for reference?
<paul98> guest: managed to fix it for some reason the mode for headset was set to  telephony duplex
<k1l_> slappymcfry: "manpages"
<guest> paul98: grats
<paul98> thanks! :)
<guest> sruli: Take a look at the ecryptfs-recover-private utility http://askubuntu.com/a/102257
<slappymcfry> k1l_: Reading manpages at the moment but there is no overview from a system wide perspective. example, Ubuntu seems to use ifupdown for its default network management. The manpages are great for individual utilities but where's the broader perspective? Like default configurations and management philosophy etc.
<sruli> guest: what about getting a list of custom installed packages, how would i do that?
<guest> sruli: you could dpkg -l
<guest> sruli: and diff it against dpkg -l on a vanilla install
<sruli> is there no simpler way?
<slappymcfry> guest: Is there no way to list explicitly installed packages?
<jusss> why there's only EFI directory in ubuntu 15.10 iso file? and no other files?
<jusss> and I try mount this iso file, and get wrong fs
<jusss> wtf
<slappymcfry> jusss: You're probably looking at the Efi partition
<nocontrol> I have an issue with foreman/upstart and rails, any help is appreciated http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35221886/export-foreman-workers-from-rails-app-to-upstart
<jusss> slappymcfry: how I can get the others file in iso file
<jusss> slappymcfry: how I mount the iso file?
<gabrielAtheos> Hey, I have an hdd that was installed and working fine in another computer, I just tried to install it in my linux machine and it isn't showing up, what could be some likely causes?
<slappymcfry> jusss: what OS are you on?
<jusss> slappymcfry: win7 and archlinux
<jusss> slappymcfry: I just see EFI direcotry of this iso file on win7 via ultraiso, and I can't mount iso file on archlinux, it says wrong fs
<jusss> slappymcfry: and the dmesg|tail show nothing about this
<slappymcfry> jusss: In Arch: sudo mount -o loop,ro /path/to/iso /mount/path
<jusss> slappymcfry: yes, it works, my aplogize
<jusss> slappymcfry: if I would make a usb-stick to install ubuntu, dd is ok?
<k1l_> jusss: yes
<slappymcfry> jusss: yep
<k1l_> ubuntu uses hybrid isos. just make sure to dd to sdb and not sdb1
<jusss> k1l_: I see, and can I mount the usb-stick after dd is done?
<jusss> slappymcfry: does ubuntu provide bootia32.efi?
<slappymcfry> jusss: have a look under the EFI directory. I'm new here.
<ubuntu528> how to access the mobile broadband connection,  it is not enabled
<jusss> slappymcfry: no, it just have bootx64.efi
<slappymcfry> jusss: the server iso also only has bootx64.efi
<slappymcfry> jusss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<k1l_> jusss: you need a 32bit efi? for a tablet?
<jusss> k1l_: yes
<k1l_> jusss: i would look out for experieces with that install on that tablet. most times someone made a howto
<guest> slappymcfry: sruli try zcat -f history.log* | grep "apt-get install"
<guest> sorry zcat -f /var/log/apt/history.log* | grep "apt-get install"
<sruli> Guest: i also used synaptic to install
<slappymcfry> guest: Clever. I'll keep that for future, thanks!
<slappymcfry> sruli: synaptic is just a front-end.
<ubuntu528>     
<sruli> slappymcfry: i dont think it leaves a apt-get in the history log
<jusss> k1l_: it's not complex I think, just get a bootia32.efi and put it in EFI/BOOT, and boot from usb-stick, but drivers are really problems
<k1l_> jusss: yes. thats why i said: look what you need to do very specific to get that tablet running.
<slappymcfry> sruli: it's a front-end to apt, so actions should be logged.
<just_> Hi guys. I have Ubuntu 16.04. when apt-get install -f get:
<just_> Configured package udev (228-5ubuntu2) ...
<just_> add group: «input» Group already exists and is the system. Shutdown.
<just_> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<just_> insserv: Service mountkernfs has to be enabled to start service udev
<just_> insserv: exiting now!
<jusss> k1l_: I got a new tablet today, and I try install ubuntu 15.10 on it. and sound and video cards don't work, but wifi is ok, a little surprise
<k1l_> just_: #ubuntu+1 for 16.04 please
<gabrielAtheos> Could anyone help me with a hard drive question?
<slappymcfry> gabrielAtheos: Ask away.
<gabrielAtheos> I have an hdd that was installed and working fine in another computer, I just tried to install it in my linux machine and it isn't showing up, what could be some likely causes?
<slappymcfry> gabrielAtheos: Is the drive listed by `lsblk`?
<gabrielAtheos> Yes
<slappymcfry> By "showing up" do you mean no showing up in a file manager?
<gabrielAtheos> Mind you, I just am looking for some direction, not necessarily the answer. I like to figure things out.
<gabrielAtheos> Yes
<slappymcfry> gabrielAtheos: Try mounting it manually with the `mount` command.
<gabrielAtheos> Is there a reason that Ubuntu wouldn't automatically mount the drive?
<gabrielAtheos> Like, why would Ubuntu not mount it, if manually mounting it would work?
<sruli> slappymcfry: will test 1 min
<sgo11> hi, I meet "Hash Sum mismatch" errors when running "apt-get update". I tried many ways to solved this problem by goolging, but no luck. can anyone please help? thanks a lot. error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886435/
<slappymcfry> gabrielAtheos: Mounts are defined in /etc/fstab. I believe Ubuntu uses udisks to allow user mounting, but then it should show up in your file manager.
<sruli> guest: where is this history file supposed to be ? i get "gzip: history.log*.gz: No such file or directory"
<gabrielAtheos> slappymcfry: Thanks for the feedback, I'll look into those areas
<plop28> Hi everyone
<jusss> auto mounting sounds not a good idea I think :)
<plop28> need some help for a Ubuntu Desktop, Icon are missing after upgrade and indicator session too
<slappymcfry> Could anybody recommend resources on Ubuntu? I understand some things have changed since the switch to systemd, so some older documentation might not be valid. I'm a *nix administrator looking for insight. I don't want to rely on trial-and-error. Is it closely aligned to Debian enough so its docs are relevant?
<plop28> i reinstall ubuntu-desktop and indicator-session package, it works after a reboot, but today the problem is the same
<plop28> do you know a permanent fix for this issue ?
<arlekin> hi - i have a problem with hamachi - i installed it, copied my previous config (to avoid tiresome mess with joining networks and such) and now im in a pickle: while i can list networks, and my status says 'logged_in' i can't seem to connect to most of the network members
<arlekin> sorry since this is probably wrong channel, but i have no idea where to find a solution
<slappymcfry> sruli: /var/log/...
<gfdhjf> hi everyone, burn all jews in oven
<gfdhjf> allahu akhbar
<gfdhjf> death to infidels
<gfdhjf> only muslims have a right to live
<arlekin> trolls ? seriously ?
<k1l_> dont mind them.
<gabrielAtheos> slappy, I don't know how much detail you are looking for, but the book How Linux Works 2nd edition by Brian Ward from No Starch Press has about 10 pages on systemd and it's uses.
<sruli> k1l_: why not let them tell everyone what the media does not want anyone to know, let them show their true colours and enough of political correctness!
<arlekin> k1l_: i don't intend to, but seriously, thats like, soooo 2005
<gabrielAtheos> Not sure if that helps, but it is all I know of
<paul__> how to set TCP conncetion limit in ubuntu?
<k1l_> sruli: if you support that trolls statements just leave this channel since that does in no way fit with the ubunut code of conduct. thanks
<mrp> hello, what is the "best" way to get the latest version of GCC installed? I want the very latest releases which takes a few weeks/months to reach the standard Ubuntu update channels.
<slappymcfry> gabrielAtheos: I'm familiar with the book, thank you for the recommendation. I use systemd everyday, so it's not a problem. I'd like to learn more about Ubuntu. I haven't used it since "netbook edition" became permanent.
<mrp> I don't want to screw up my system though by removing the default GCC so I want something that allows me to select install different GCC versions
<sruli> k1l_: i support? u did not understand my message!
<sruli> k1l_: in order to stop another hitler everyone needs to know how big the problem is, by banning them from chat rooms no one will know the severity of the problem!
<gabrielAtheos> slappymcfry: I am not an expert in the matter, but Ubuntu kind of does their own thing and while it may be based on Debian, I think they have distanced themselves from Debian pretty substantially.
<sruli> k1l_: i know its off-topic, just want to make sure u understand i do not agree with the statements made by the troll
<gabrielAtheos> Looking for a Ubuntu specific book would be a better bet than basing your knowledge on Debian
<slappymcfry> gabrielAtheos: I was afraid of that. The official documentation is very limited and the wiki is... well... it leaves a lot to be desired.
<gabrielAtheos> slappymcfry: I agree fully...
<slappymcfry> Which is a shame because we are considering using Ubuntu servers due to LXD.
<bekks> slappymcfry: And whats the problem in using Ubuntu then?
<arlekin> how can i check my ssh logs ?
<gabrielAtheos> slappymcfry: My knowledge is based on the desktop os, I know nothing of the server os. My insight could be completely off in that regard
<arlekin> i mean there are not in /var/logs as i would expect
<bekks> gabrielAtheos: There is no such things as "desktop OS" or "server OS".
<slappymcfry> bekks: lack of documentation, at the moment. maybe I'm just not looking in the right places
<bekks> slappymcfry: I assume the latter.
<mcphail> slappymcfry: as far as the server side of things is concerned, Ubuntu is close enough to debian that you're rarely going to notice any difference
<bekks> slappymcfry: PRetty much everything is documented for Ubuntu.
<k1l_> slappymcfry: help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<slappymcfry> bekks: which brings me here :)
<k1l_> !documentation | slappymcfry
<ubottu> slappymcfry: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mcphail> slappymcfry: Ubuntu follows the debian conventions, with configuration under /etc, docs in /usr/shar/docs/packagename etc
<mcphail> *share
<slappymcfry> k1l_: Thanks, but as mentioned. Latest documentation is for 14.04. Pre-systemd
<bekks> slappymcfry: Latest LTS is 14.04.
<bekks> slappymcfry: For a server, thats your best bet.
<k1l_> slappymcfry: you dont want to use non LTS as server anyway :)
<spearsec-lonny> chaps, I have a home server running on my network that temporarily becomes unreachable. I can't visit any web-services, I can't ssh... any idea where I should be looking to find the root cause of this? I haven't the faintest idea where to start
<slappymcfry> bekks: I don't see us migrating our systemd units to upstart
<spearsec-lonny> what logs should I be looking at
<k1l_> slappymcfry: or do you want to upgrade every 6months? i dont think so
<bekks> slappymcfry: which service in particular do you have to migrate?
<bekks> slappymcfry: Which service without an existing upstart startup script in particular?
<ubone> is there a command to list show the current active keyboard layout, to put with notify-send for a notification upon layout change
<slappymcfry> k1l_: We'll probably only switch when 16.04 is released.
<k1l_> slappymcfry: yes. that makes more sense
<slappymcfry> bekks: plenty in-house services. from user-based luks containers to libvirt/lxc sessions.
<dcunit3d> so i built ffmpeg and a few dependencies, then installed ffmpeg with checkinstall.  i built OBS on top of this. and after several hours i got it to work.
<dcunit3d> but i installed VLC with apt-get and it depends on FFMpeg.  so it stomps on my custom build.
<dcunit3d> i tried making isolated build of ffmpeg, then building OBS with that, but failed and i don't feel like screwing with it bc i don't understand why cmake isn't finding my dependency libs in ~/local.
<dcunit3d> so, how do i get VLC to not update?
<slappymcfry> bekks: k1l_: So before the next LTS, I was hoping to get up to speed over the weekend with Ubuntu's inner workings. The server ISO is already much more minimal than the last time I tried it, so picking it apart isn't hard, just tedious.
<bekks> slappymcfry: Which "inner workings"? It's a linux-based userland, just as debian, etc.
<slappymcfry> bekks: each distro has its own quirks. I come from a Red Hat and Gentoo background so Debian is strange in many aspects.
<slappymcfry> If Ubuntu is closely aligned to Debian, I'm content with Debian's books/resources I have.
<bekks> slappymcfry: Most strange thing is the network configuration not being in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ - everything else is almost just the same.
<slappymcfry> bekks: I'll keep that in mind, thank you.
<mcphail> slappymcfry: I've administered Ubuntu hobby servers for years, using the Debian docs, and haven't hit any issues. But my usage is as an amateur: I don't do this for a living. But, if anything, Ubuntu and Debian are getting closer again with the switch to systemd
<slappymcfry> mcphail: That's great to hear. Much appreciated!
<mcphail> slappymcfry: debianadministration.org has always been a great resource, although it is quite out of date. But is is good for high-level overviews of the way debian (and Ubuntu) work on the server
<ubone> in openbox/rc.conf can both shifts execute a command, s-s is interpreted as shift+S, #openbox is invite only
<slappymcfry> mcphail: thanks. definitely bookmarked. There are some great articles.
<Wulf> Hi
<EvilDust> hi
<Wulf> I want to use a specific kernel version. Where can I specify which one is used by default, even if later versions are installed?
<badp> Hi guys. I've been getting catastrophic problems with my 15.10 install. Every time I right click something, open a window, open a chrome tab, drag and drop something or otherwise create a window, there is like a 1% chance that Xorg gets completely stuck midway in event hell
<badp> I've collected some information at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1540553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1540553 in xorg (Ubuntu) "task Xorg:1042 blocked for more than 120 seconds in schedule+0x37/0x80" [Undecided,New]
<badp> I've tried not using compiz (gnome 3/cinnamon), going back to an older kernel version (25), going back to upstart, not using redshift, not using external monitors
<badp> sometimes I can work without issue for hours on end, sometimes it's like the last hour where I get hung thrice in a row
<slappymcfry> badp: which graphics card/driver are you using?
<slappymcfry> badp: nevermind, saw the link.
<badp> intel
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<slappymcfry> badp: do you have a full Xorg log?
<kuly-zu> how can i solve is group writable?
<k1l_> kuly-zu: can you explain more?
<slappymcfry> badp: consider using dri3 perhaps?
<kuly-zu> whenever i use sudo i get this message: /var/lib/sudo/ts is group writable
<k1l_> kuly-zu: that sounds like you messed with your system
<k1l_> kuly-zu: sudo chmod 0700 /var/lib/sudo
<kuly-zu> k1l_, you are scaring me, is it bad?
<bekks> kuly-zu: maybe you just tell us what you did? :)
<kuly-zu> i wanted to be able to edit /var/www
<kuly-zu> so i run these commands
<k1l_> kuly-zu: that is the totally wrong way. just add your user to the www-data group and you can edit stuff in /var/www
<bekks> kuly-zu: Which commands?
<kuly-zu> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/082ada44d4d4a348f53a
<kuly-zu> i did add a user to www-data
<kuly-zu> but when i tried to clone a repo into /var/www
<bekks> kuly-zu: And you did much more, like messing up /var/lib/sudo
<kuly-zu> it did gives me permission denied
<bekks> kuly-zu: So please tell us everything you did.
<k1l_> kuly-zu: you made everything group writeable on your system, iirc.
<kuly-zu> these command are from my history, how did i missed with /var/lib/sudo
<kuly-zu> ??
<kuly-zu> k1l_, how?
<bekks> kuly-zu: you have been in / when executing the commands, did you?
<kuly-zu> no i was in /var
<kuly-zu> oh shit
<kuly-zu> i see it now
<kuly-zu> www is inside /var as well as lib folder
<kuly-zu> OMG
<kuly-zu> how can i get it back?
<bekks> kuly-zu: Restore it from your backup.
<bekks> kuly-zu: Or reinstall.
<kuly-zu> i don't have a backup, reinstall is not an option
<bekks> kuly-zu: Reinstall is your inly option when not having a backup.
<bekks> *only
<kuly-zu> can anyone send the default permissions for the /var directory
<bekks> kuly-zu: you need to fix the permissions for every single file under /var ...
<bekks> kuly-zu: those are thousands of files.
<Mathisen> oooo the pain....
<kuly-zu> aren't all have the same permission?
<bekks> kuly-zu: No.
<barto_> buenos dias gente
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<saitama> no
<guest> sruli: /var/log/apt
<dzieglerg> Hi, how can i install apache2 via apt without that apt will remove my nginx?
<guest> dzieglerg: can you please put the output of the command "apt-get -s install apache2" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel?
<guest> dzieglerg: The -s flag means simulate, ie, no actual changes will be made, it will just show what *would* be done
<C_minus> I am running the Ubuntu LiveUSB. I can't install stuff with apt-get. I want pv to monitor the progress of dd copy. sudo apt-get install pv says "Unable to locate package pv"
<EriC^^> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (wily), package size 48 kB, installed size 169 kB
<dzieglerg> guest: yes https://gist.github.com/nook24/939559e82bab85522a28
<guest> C_minus: you should run "apt-get update" first to refresh the package index
<C_minus> i did
<EriC^^> C_minus: sudo add-apt-repository universe
<k1l_> C_minus: enable universe repo
<guest> dzieglerg: That's fine then. It is not going to remove nginx. It's safe to install apache2
<C_minus> EriC^^ 'universe' distribution component enabled for all sources.
<guest> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<guest>   openitcockpit openitcockpit-common
<k1l_> C_minus: then apt-get update
<EriC^^> C_minus: apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<C_minus> thanks - it has now installed pv
<dzieglerg> guest: ah the openitcockpit package conflicts with apache2... ok my fault
<C_minus> since i am on live usb, i need to mount disks before i can perform a backup (using dd)?
<EriC^^> C_minus: no, and don't
<k1l_> C_minus: dont mount and dd.
<C_minus> k1l Clonezilla doesn't work for me, it says i have mismatched MBR and GPT tables
<leonarth> anyone knows how to allow VNC access to Ubuntu without the need to SSH port forward first?
<EriC^^> C_minus: Bashing-OM game you a link
<EriC^^> *gave
<C_minus> yeah but for that fix, it suggests backing up first, in case it destroys all your stuff. so i'm in the position of needing to backup before i can backup before i can backup before...
<EriC^^> C_minus: try sudo fixparts on the disk
<EriC^^> you might have stray gpt causing the confusion
<C_minus> EriC^^ yes i definitely do. but that's the point. to fix it with that gdisk thing, they recommend backing up first.
<C_minus> i need to remove the GPT table because i boot in legacy mode with MBR
<EriC^^> i think it won't harm
<C_minus> EriC^^ See the disclaimer in red at the very end http://drbl.org/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/116_unmatched_partition_table.faq
<Kartagis> what package do I need so that I can get gparted to format to exfat? both exfat-tools and exfat-fuse are installed
<EriC^^> C_minus: they mean if it's gpt and you use that command it'll destroy it, use sudo fixparts it does a check i think
<EriC^^> it'll say it's gpt and just exit, if it sees it's mbr with stray data it'll say it found something that looks like stray data and ask what to do
<C_minus> Here's my lsblk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886802/ . So would "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc conv=noerror,sync" be what I'm after for a full backup?
<leonarth> anyone knows how to allow VNC access to Ubuntu without the need to SSH port forward first?
<lotuspsychje> leonarth: be carefull with vnc stuff, its a danger to use
<lotuspsychje> leonarth: whats your end goal exactly?
<leonarth> it'll be used only internally
<lotuspsychje> leonarth: no internet connected on any boxes?
<leonarth> goal: VNC into a Linux box without the need to SSH tunnel
<leonarth> directly on LAN ip
<lotuspsychje> leonarth: try teamviewer
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | leonarth
<ubottu> leonarth: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<leonarth> with tightVNC unless I tunnel the connection gets refused
<C_minus> EriC^^ I thought so but I just wanted to be sure. You mean that I'll be OK using that fix because I know I use MBR for sure?
<leagris> if you don't need to share a session, use NXDesktop/FreeNX (better performance, more secure since goes through ssh)
<leonarth> the client we use to manage all connections doesn't support NX
<EriC^^> C_minus: no, well if you do, yeah, but i said use fixparts cause even if you run it on a gpt it checks stuff for you
<leonarth> my question is what configuration is limiting the connection to 5901 ?
<argyaista> hai
<EriC^^> C_minus: you can use that dd if you want straight away, or without noerror if you want to know about errors
<lotuspsychje> leonarth: whatever you choose, dont mess with vnc variants, youl get hammered 24/7
<argyaista> i dont know
<argyaista> hei
<leonarth> I see, thanks lotuspsychje
<leagris> Can have freeNX on whatever port you like if it is a port issue. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<C_minus> EriC^^ Thanks and you said I didn't want any drives mounted, so looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886802/ am I in the correct state to execute the dd right now? The laptop's sda is not mounted but the external drive sdc is?
<leagris> it has clients for MacOs and Windows
<EriC^^> C_minus: unmount both
<C_minus> EriC^^ Thanks. I did "sudo umount /dev/sdc" but the output of lsblk looks the same as before
<C_minus> i.e. mount point of sdc is given as "/media/ubuntu/My Passport..."
<EriC^^> C_minus: try again
<EriC^^> see if it shows up in cat /proc/mounts
<C_minus> EriC^^ I ended up just clicking the "eject" icon next to the drive on nautilus. Now it doesn't have amount point listed http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886876/ Now I'm ready to use "sudo pv dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=512 conv=noerror,sync"
<C_minus> ?
<C_minus> EriC^^ So I'll do this dd backup, then Ill try your fixparts fix, and if that works nicely, I'll backup again (this time using clonezilla hopefully)
<EriC^^> C_minus: i dont think you can use pv like that
<EriC^^> C_minus: i think it's dd if=/dev/sda | pv | dd of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<C_minus> EriC^^ Althouhg I think I want a smaller bs than that (in case of errors) right?
<C_minus> EriC^^ dd Failed with error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886932/
<C_minus> dd failed saying "failed to open 'dev/sdc': Permission denied"
<guest> !sudo | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<C_minus> guest The command was " sudo dd if=/dev/sda | pv | dd of=/dev/sdc bs=512 conv=noerror,sync"
<BluesKaj> C_minus, unmount /dev/sdc
<EriC^^> C_minus: you need sudo on both
<C_minus> EriC^^ Oh like this: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda | pv | sudo of=/dev/sdc bs=512 conv=noerror,sync"
<EriC^^> yeah,
<BluesKaj> C_minus, why the  | pv |  ?
<EriC^^> i think bs won't affect the error
<C_minus> BluesKaj to see progress. It's a big copy.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> bs=1M would be safe as well, but faster
<C_minus> Thanks EriC^^ and everyone. It's now copying away happily. See you all in many hours!
<ZoderUch2> hi
<ZoderUch2> question, i have ubuntu 14.04 from half year ago, if i want to install curl i get an message it depens a generic linux kernel is it a good idea to do first apt-get -f install   i am afraid lots of packages will break
<huxxy> hello
<huxxy> ?
<ZoderUch2> hello
<jaake> hello
<Guest14080> hallo
<SEGELBERT> hi
<agung> hello ....
<nichlas> Is there an updated guide for dualbooting Windows 10 and Ubuntu 15.10? It's failing hard for me.
<ghabit> Hello guys. I'm looking for total commander analog. Is there something? Thank you.
<UbuOneKenobi> yes I said so
<UbuOneKenobi> :)
<UbuOneKenobi> thats how it goes up in there.
<OerHeks> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.13-3 (wily), package size 501 kB, installed size 1586 kB
<OerHeks> ghabit, midnight commander = filemanager for in a terminal ?
<gothaggis> question - I recently setup a system and moved the home directory to an iscsi mount.  worked like a charm.  however, I compared this system to another system (both ubuntu 14.04) and there is one slight difference.  the system i setup, if I look at 'df -h' it shows as the filesystem /dev/sdc1 mounted on /home.  if i look at the existing system, it shows as /dev/mapper/hostname--vg-home mounted
<gothaggis> on /home.  the /etc/fstab file is identical on both systems (aside from the UUID) - and the original home mount in /etc/fstab that was /dev/mapper/hostname--vg-home is commented out on both systems. is this some lvg thing - perhaps I need to setup lv on the new system?
<OerHeks> !gentoo | ghabit or a filemanager with gui
<ubottu> ghabit or a filemanager with gui: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<OerHeks> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.6-2 (wily), package size 553 kB, installed size 1946 kB
<jhinkley> Hi, would anyone give me some direction on how to speed up my chronically slow instance of Ubuntu 15.10
<jhinkley> The specs aren't great, but it should not be this slow I do not believe: it's an Intel® Celeron(R) CPU N2840 @ 2.16GHz × 2
<jhinkley> 1.8 Gig
<ghabit> Thank you
<ghabit> !!!
<aatwood> fluxbox. 8)
<OerHeks> jhinkley, open terminal : systemd-analyze blame  ( without sudo) , what is the culprit?
<xangua> jhinkley: are you using unity? I would try Xfce desktop instead
<OerHeks> jhinkley, and ' systemd-analyze  ' gives total times
<jhinkley>   15.664s postgresql@9.4-main.service
<jhinkley>          13.094s dev-sda2.device
<jhinkley>          10.262s systemd-sysctl.service
<jhinkley>           8.123s systemd-udevd.service
<jhinkley> how do I switch to Xfce?
<jhinkley> yes using unity
<OerHeks> postgresql likely, 15 sec.
<jhinkley> what is that
<OerHeks> SQL database
<jhinkley> oh
<jhinkley> I also see a tor default service, I am not running tor
<ivali> Is there a guideline at using integrated or dedicated graphics on an Ubuntu laptop?
<jhinkley> and a virtual box web service, not using virtual box
<ivali> with both options it seems to work the same
<OerHeks> jhinkley, that vbox part is preloaded, so if you are sure you don't need it, deinstall vbox then. (i think it is the network part and such)
<jhinkley> I have two other questions: how to I remove the Kubuntu graphic that appears on startup? I am not even running Kubunutu
<jhinkley> ok
<jhinkley> OerHeks: is the SQL service necessary?
<jhinkley> xangua: what is better about Xfce? I am installing xubuntu-destop right now..
<OerHeks> oh, you installed kubuntu desktop and it changed the loader ..
<OerHeks> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth ( and choose lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth    auto mode )
<OerHeks> and to make it stick :  sudo update-initramfs -u
<OerHeks> old guide, still valid > http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-change-boot-screen-theme-ubuntu-13-04/
<jayjo> I run a command to ssh tunnel a db connection by using ssh and some flags, and it runs in the background. Can I have a script that I can run like ssh-tunnel activate and ssh-tunnel deactivate to switch this on and off?
<OerHeks> err, so you ask for help, and perform installations in between, very clever
<kimse> Anybody here who can help me with this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/729950/automouting-nfs-share-inside-nated-lxc-container-fails
<tgm4883> kimse: I believe the correct way to do that is to mount it on the host and share it with the lxc container
<adac> wondering if vzdump can also encrypt the backup
<adac> or if there is another way to do that
<Atnon> Anyone here who is running Adobe Photoshop and/or Abelton Live on xubuntu?
<kimse> tgm4883: but the disadvantage of that is that the directory is mounted all the time, and automount is working in another setup.
<neredsenvy> I create a new user when I switch to that user I cannot use commands like ll nor do I see folders/files colored as I do when I'm on root
<neredsenvy> I used sudo useradd --system --gid www-data --shell /bin/bash --home /home/tomcat tomcat
<Pici> neredsenvy: useradd doesn't copy things from /etc (and the specific folder name is escaping me right now) the one that holds the default .bashrc, etc. Most of the time you should be using adduser, not useradd.
<Pici> neredsenvy: let me remember that folder name and you can copy the stuff from there manually.
<neredsenvy> thanks
<iperc> hello everyone
<anonymous287> best way to create usb bootable in ubuntu
<anonymous287> "bootable usb" :)
<Pici> neredsenvy: they're in /etc/skel/
<neredsenvy> where do i copy it to
<Pici> neredsenvy: /home/tomcat/ in this case.
<neredsenvy> Pici: Thanks worked like charm
<homa_> hi my friends
<znemz> Could use some help getting linux-tools-generic installed on ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-71 on heroku. Been trying https://github.com/ddollar/heroku-buildpack-apt/ with no such luck.
<znemz> tried:
<znemz> linux-tools-common
<znemz> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-tools-common_3.13.0-71.114_all.deb
<znemz> linux-tools-generic
<znemz> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.13.0-71-generic_3.13.0-71.114_amd64.deb
<znemz> linux-tools-3.13.0-71-generic
<MonkeyDust> !find linux-tools
<ubottu> Found: linux-tools-common, linux-tools-generic, linux-tools-lowlatency, linux-tools-virtual, linux-tools-4.2.0-16, linux-tools-4.2.0-16-generic, linux-tools-4.2.0-16-lowlatency, linux-tools-goldfish, linux-tools-3.4.0-4-goldfish, linux-tools-4.2.0-17 (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-tools&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> znemz  it's in the repos, no need for an external .deb
<iperc> who tried to user guitar rig on ubuntu through wine ?
<znemz> I need the deb url to make that buildpack work.
<znemz> There is no access to root in heroku and everything gets installed at boot / buildpack time.
<MonkeyDust> iperc  try #ubuntustudio, a dedicated multimedia channel
<iperc> I can't compile wineasio on ubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> what's herolu
<MonkeyDust> what's heroku
<iperc> thanks !
<znemz> heroku.com/
<MonkeyDust> znemz  this is ubuntu support
<znemz> Could use some help getting linux-tools-generic installed on ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-71 on heroku. Been trying https://github.com/ddollar/heroku-buildpack-apt/ with no such luck.
<znemz> I just need perf
<znemz> sorry wrong room; meant that to be in heroku channel
<anonymous287> wine cannot use my connexion
<anonymous287> can you help me?
<lessless> hey folks! I'm trying to install nginx mainline  on ubuntu 14.04 by following this article http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html#mainline
<lessless> but even after apt-get update,  apt-get install nginx still installs 1.8.x instead of 1.9.x
<znemz> lessless did you try updating the repos? https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/tutorials/install/#
<znemz> sudo -s
<znemz> nginx=stable # use nginx=development for latest development version
<znemz> add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/$nginx
<znemz> apt-get update
<znemz> apt-get install nginx
<bugnuts> anyone here figured out how to get the ubuntu template up and running in qubes?
<nichlas> Can anyone point me towards an up-to-date guide on dualbooting Ubuntu and Win10? Seems i end up with either unbootable ubuntu or win10 when i try it.
<bugnuts> nichlas, try www.qubes-os.org
<bugnuts> single boot, then run all you need in a secured virutlised sandbox
<longwuyuan> hi, anyone using wily
<nichlas> bugnuts: so how does it perform graphically?
<bekks> nichlas: Not sufficient for gaming.
<nichlas> then it's out
<lessless> znemz, no luck - still 1:1.8.1-8.5.0.24~trusty1
<bugnuts> nichlas, mostly headless ecept for gui applications then its windowed, you can force full screan, gor gaming your looking at 1gig ram hit for seucirty
<omenius> I'm getting some errors while upgrading and installing mumble-server, could someone help?
<omenius> here is what I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/rhPi4cC3
<omenius> seems python related
<nichlas> bugnuts: that's so not what i'm looking for :)
<bekks> bugnuts: Can you please rephrase it? Gaming is not a target for virtualization.
<omenius> could it be because I've changed default 2.x python to 3.4
<bugnuts> bekks, its more rather than dual booting run everything you need on xen
<longwuyuan> hello, anyone using wily
<bugnuts> not sure how far along they are with win10 though
<nichlas> bugnuts: "everything you need" as long as it's not AAA gaming.
<bekks> bugnuts: that would require the (only) graphics adapter to be passed through to a VM, which I strongly advice against.
<nichlas> that's the only thing keeping Win10 on my PC.. that and lightroom
<bugnuts> nichlas, i havent tried gaming yet been to buisy to install windows lol
<nichlas> bugnuts: then you really shouldn't try to advice on it.
<bugnuts> bekks, fair point, not sure how qubes does it exactly i sjould really look that up
<Mozai> Which irc channel do I use to ask a question about postfix?
<longwuyuan> hello, any way to use the backported atheros10k driver on Wily
<bekks> bugnuts: They do it using xen. The above applies.
<bekks> Mozai: #postfix ? :)
<znemz> lessless https://gist.github.com/nmccready/d25c0446a586fe6c2407
<Mozai> bekks, "Unfortunately because of attacks on Freenode IRC, we have had to limit participation to  registered users."
<nichlas> Mozai: you could just register.
<Mozai> nichlas, working on that now.
<lessless> 10x
<ioria> omenius, python --version ?
<Mozai> ... seems NickServ forgot my name.
<nichlas> Mozai: happened to me too. I guess they clean up once in a while.
<Mozai> In the meantime, I'll ask here.  Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, postfix. Gotta change the default suffix for outgoing mail to something that isn't the hostname and matches the host's PTR record.  I've set 'myorigin' and 'mydomain' and even 'myhostname' but postfix is still using `hostname -fqdn` and appending that to outgoing mail.  What did I forget to do?
<vikash> vikku
<plop_> hi there, is anyone can tell me how can i have my little gear icon back on ubuntu 15.10 ? i try to reset unity with unity-tweak-tool but it's the same
<Mozai> plop_ where is the little gear icon?
<Mozai> or where did you expect to see it?
<iperc> what is the gear icon ?
<plop_> top right of the screen, it's where you have shutdown restart etc..
<plop_> Mozai: top right of the screen, it's where you have shutdown restart etc..
<plop_> Mozai: the button is gone after upgrade to 15.10
<cfhowlett> plop_, you tweaked it away then
<teta> what's the most boombalistic way to upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 to the latest ubuntu?
<ubuntu082> hi
<OerHeks> teta, reinstall
<ubuntu082> guys i upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 to 15.10 but when i reboot it
<cfhowlett> teta, download 15.10 and clean intstall
<ubuntu082> it show failed to load kernel modules
<ubuntu082> how can i fix it ?
<OerHeks> teta, else you have issues upgrading 14.04 > 14.10 ( eol) > 15.04 ( eol) > 15.10 ( current)
<iperc> i newer upgrade my ubuntu, because it always crash after upgrade
<ubuntu082> i just upgrade it directly from 14.04 to 15.10
<OerHeks> 14.04 to 15.10, i have seen that the upgrader gives this option, but fails.
<OerHeks> no clue how to fix this, backup your data and reinstall
<plop_> ok i found a solution, its appen only with high contrast theme
<plop_> thanks guys
<ubuntu082> is there anybody can help me ?
<teta> so looks like 14.04 is still like the main version right
<teta> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ubuntu082> ok have a nice night i will find it myself
<cfhowlett> ubuntu082, we did help you.  you cannot "easily" upgrade to 15.10 from 14.04.  download 15.10 and install it.  OR wait for a few months and direct upgrade to 16.05
<ubuntu082> bye
<OerHeks> no, 15.10 is also in that page, 2nd blcok
<ubuntu082> why i cant ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu082: hi
<OerHeks> again: 14.04 to 15.10, i have seen that the upgrader gives this option, but fails.
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: he did upgrade, but he got an error after restarting
<ubuntu082> what is the problem its not like windows move from xp to seven and go on
<ubuntu082> it just cant load modules
<EriC^^> ubuntu082: how did you upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10?
<cfhowlett> it's not like windows because it AIN"T windows.
<ubuntu082> with do-release-upgrade ithink
<Metacono> Hi guys
<ubuntu082> ok
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, 2nd time I've heard of this.  the first guy did some halfway eolupgrade to force it which broke everything
<OerHeks> EriC^^, xangua found out that as of december, this upgrade path 14.04 > 15.04 is offered
<OerHeks> :-(
<cfhowlett> link OerHeks ???
<EriC^^> yeah normal upgrade path
<EriC^^> 14.04 > 15.04 > 15.10
<genii> Not more like 14.04->14.10->15.04->15.10 ?
<OerHeks> i have to loook for that askubuntu page, but this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1534897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1534374 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1534897 unable to upgrade to 15.04 due to libstdc++6 SRU" [High,Fix committed]
<EriC^^> oh right
<Metacono> I had 15.10 and my SO didn't work
<Metacono> there's no user
<Metacono> after installation
<ciccio> hello
<Metacono> hi ciccio
<OerHeks> Metacono, what do you mean with "no user afer installation" ??
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, just tested my 14.04 --- changed update settings to "next release" and it did indeed begin to upgrade to wily.  I halted the process once it changed my sources.list
<cfhowlett> that feature seems to have been rather quietly rolled out ...
<ciccio> il mangiarozzo
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, yes, there should have been an announcement for that :-(
<cfhowlett> !it | ciccio
<ubottu> ciccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OerHeks> but xangua found out it crashes, a lot.
<OerHeks> so, it is a bug, or buggy
<OerHeks> buggy as intended, but with a bug
<ciccio> grazie
<Metacono> <OerHeks> I mean that theres no user, no root user and nothing
<Metacono> <OerHeks> I had to run Ubuntu 15.10 in recovery mod to create a user
<cfhowlett> Metacono, your install is suspect and not to be trusted.
<S-USA|Phone> Metacono: you'll have to reinstall due to that whatever it is
<cfhowlett> ubuntu creates the admin user by default.  No admin user on reboot?  your system is funky
<teward> is there a list of what architectures are supported for which releases?
<Metacono> <OerHeks> and I couldn't give admin permissions to it
<Metacono> scuse me for my bad english xD
<S-USA|Phone> teward: Well, we support 32- and 64-bit x86 (including Mac), and a couple of flavours support PowerPC
<cfhowlett> and arm ...
<OerHeks> Metacono, without admin user, you cannot give an user admin rights, so you run around in circles.
<Metacono> yes
<Metacono> I think it could be because i used an netinstall
<S-USA|Phone> cfhowlett: Well yes, ARM as well, but that's just for Ubuntu Touch, right?
<cfhowlett> S-USA|Phone, yep
<OerHeks> backup your data with live iso, not netinstall iso, and reinstall.
<Metacono> now I have ubuntu 14.04
<Metacono> I installed with the live iso
<OerHeks> installing with netinstall should be fine. ( only wired internet)
<Metacono> and works perfectly
<S-USA|Phone> cfhowlett: I was particularly talking about Ubuntu desktop :)
<Metacono> I used wireless :c
<teward> S-USA|Phone: not the question, i'm not asking about flavors, i'm asking about individual releases - precise, trusty, etc.
<teward> i *know* we support the basics ;)
<teward> i need the full list
<teward> i just got my answer from Launchpad, now.
<OerHeks> teward, easy to find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedArchitectures
 * teward goes back into the shadows
<teward> thanks OerHeks
<S-USA|Phone> teward: I don't think you get my point... All supported releases are for 32- and 64-bit x86, except for Ubuntu Touch for ARM platforms and Ubuntu MATE additionally supports PowerPC. (Lubuntu does too, but they are lacking testers ATM)
<S-USA|Phone> Ack! Net split!
<bugnuts> sin ack!
<OerHeks> teward arm 8 is missing on that page :-D
<OerHeks> like rasp pi2
<bugnuts> or is it ack sin
<bugnuts> or is it ack sin forgot the packet order :S
<llutz> OerHeks: rpi2 is armv7
<Mozai> I found the answer to my postfix problem.  I assumed `mail` was part of postfix, but it's actually GNU mailutils.  And GNU mailutils appends `hostname` when making the message and before handing it to the local MTA.
<DrUbuntu> nja
<S-USA|Phone> Ding dong, the witch is dead
 * OerHeks is alive
<DrUbuntu> nja
<S-USA|Phone> Oh Dang it, that was meant for #u-o
<k1l_> DrUbuntu: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here
<asdf-> i'm looking into SSD caching on Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm finding all sorts of tutorials for dm-cache, bcache, etc. that are a couple years old... can anyone recommend a HOWTO that is relatively new with what is considered today's best practices?
<basti> hi
<basti> wayne
<sab> someone knows rsnapshot? I want to rsnapshot from one box to another. but it says permission failed.
<asdf-> sab, lookup chown and chmod
<asdf-> change the permissions
<MacroMan> I'm reading about more in depth optimizing of my server. I keep finding references to net.core.somaxconn being set to 128 as default, but mine seems to be 3281300 which just doesn't seem right.
<nikola_> hello?
<MacroMan> Is there something I'm missing? I'm using cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max to check
<IamTrying> Ubuntu still did not fixed this issue. 1) sound settings, how can i setup headphone volume and speaker volume? (my endusers have to go to every time in terminal and type alsamixer and then find where is headphone bar.)
<the_drow> how do I prevent ubuntu from deleting the apt cache after apt-get install?
<llutz> sab: if you want to preserve permissions, you need to run rsnapshot as root. destination has to be a filesystem supporting hardlinks
<the_drow> I just tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/51567/why-does-var-cache-apt-archives-keep-deleting-files and it doesn't really work
<MacroMan> Doh. Wrong command to check. Ignore me
<oscar-> Hi, how do I find out the services, that need a restart, after I have upgraded my system?
<goddard> when you connect a bluetooth speaker for example it connects and switches to play sound on that device automatically, but it doesn't switch the device in the sound controls so every time you have to go into the sound settings and set the default device.
<goddard> who or what is the project to look at for this?
<goddard> i imagine the sound controller and the the sound settings manager are different systems
<goddard> ?
<anonymous287> hi, i need help
<nicomachus> goddard: pulseaudio. specifically, you may want to look into pavucontrol, which is PulseAudio Volume Control. You can set default devices there easily.
<anonymous287> i installed duc no-ip  in wine, but i can't access to my account with it, it tell me "Timeout requests"
<OerHeks> anonymous287, try the wine channel for applicationhelp
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oscar-> In other words: How do I map running processes to the name of the service, they result from?
<goddard> nicomachus: so you set the devices in priority level or something?
<S-USA|Phone> Grrr
<S-USA|Phone> I hate I/O errors in syscalls
<XATRIX> Hi again. Why i can't install linux-headers
<XATRIX> http://www.fpaste.org/319055/54691029/
<OerHeks> XATRIX, what ubuntu version, 15.04 ??
<XATRIX> Yea
<OerHeks> it is dead, EOL, upgrade.
<OerHeks> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<XATRIX> Sorry, 15.10
<DirtyCajunWork> dat 1 day ago doe
<XATRIX> I tried stock kernel 4.2.0, but i have messed my laptop with it
<OerHeks> XATRIX, strange comand >>  sudo dpkg -i Kernel/linux-headers-4.5.0-040500rc2-generic_4.5.0-040500rc2.201601312230_amd64.deb
<XATRIX> Yeap, i did it. currently on this kernel
<XATRIX> But i can't install headers
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) # for current running kernel
<XATRIX> OerHeks: this kernel was downloaded directly from ppa
<oscar-> XATRIX, install the missing dependency package first ("linux-headers-4.5.0-040500rc2-generic depends on linux-headers-4.5.0-040500rc2"), then try again
<OerHeks> XATRIX, looks like not a kernel from mainline, so i cannot help you
<XATRIX> OerHeks: i took it here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.5-rc2-wily/
<XATRIX> oscar-: kk, let's see
<isp> Hi, i've installed Ubuntu (15.10) and used the windows ESP in the install wizard, i can see an entry for ubuntu in efibootmgr and when i enter windows boot manager itself, but when i try to boot it the machine just reboot and switches to windows
<XATRIX> cool! seems i've made it
<isp> do i have to install grub seperatly or something ?
<EriC^^> isp: hp laptop?
<isp> EriC^^: no, an intel nuc
<EriC^^> isp: paste efibootmgr -v
<Charly41> I have the ubuntu with the home folder encrypted, is it possible to change it to the normal  version? Some people told me that the encrypted version give some problems and happens that user lose everything.
<Charly41> users*
<oscar-> Charly41, you should have a recent backup anyway anytime.
<OerHeks> Charly41, fastest way is to create an new user, add that one to sudoers, and remove the encrypted user.
<OerHeks> and allways backup indeed
<isp> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14889302
<Charly41> so if I try to create a new user ubuntu will ask me if I want the normal home folder or the encrypted one...
<OerHeks> use adduser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<Charly41> thanks
<homa_> hi my friends
<areski> hello, I upgraded to 15.10 and when I go to Ubuntu Dash, it cannot find any applications... any ideas on how to fix this?
<R13ose> Is there a way to make Mac OS X run on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> R13ose, the UELA only allows you to run osx virtualised on osx.
<R13ose> UELA?
<homa_> R13ose, install virtualbox
<OerHeks> apples osx uela
<isp> *eula ?
<homa_> install virtualbox from www.oracle.com
<boodllebat> whenever i shut down ubuntu a screen flashes for second which says lightdm [on] how to get that screen ?
<boodllebat> and it shows other logs too , i want to see those logs
<boodllebat> anybody up ?
<HamRadio> boodllebat, here
<boodllebat> whenever i shut down ubuntu a screen flashes for second which says lightdm [on] how to get that screen ?
<boodllebat> HamRadio: !
<HamRadio> No idea boodllebat
<HamRadio> Sorry
<pastrani> Whats up people!
<OerHeks> boodllebat,  those messages appear in the log for the last session  /var/log/kern1.log or /var/log/messages
<boodllebat> OerHeks: strange i dont have messages
<OerHeks> boodllebat, oh correct, /var/log/messages has been deleted from Natty.
<OerHeks> ( 11.04 )
<boodllebat> OerHeks: no kern1.log is not that screen
<elliot_> hi
<Bassem> is there away to make Ubuntu an advanced router that give Internet to specific MAC address on the network
<v0r0nwe> Bassem: generally, to build an "advanced router", i made good experiences with ipcop or ipfire, which are distros build exactly for router/firewalls
<v0r0nwe> but you can do the same with ubuntu, i guess
<Bassem> v0r0nwe, is ipcop or ipfire and applications or what?
<v0r0nwe> no it's a linux distro like ubuntu is
<boodllebat> does anybody know what is onion router in log it says starting onion router but i dont remember setting up Tor relay network
<boodllebat> OerHeks: do you know
<EriC^^> isp: have you solved the problem yet?
<k1l_> boodllebat: onion is tor stuff. so you installed tor for browsing or such? we dont know what you did
<boodllebat> k1l_: i remember last year i just used tor browser , i did not created any relay network do you know how can i remove it ?
<nascentmind> Hi. When I do a systemd-analyze blame I get dev-sda5.service at ~25s. Why is this so slow?
<EriC^^> nascentmind: what's /etc/fstab  have
<nascentmind> proc, / and swap, /dev/scd0
<Bassem> v0r0nwe, do you know how can i do it with ubuntu?
<ZoderUch2> hey
<ZoderUch2> hi
<ZoderUch2> <ZoderUch2> if an asp.net sample application does run with xsp4 --port  how do i enable that in  apache2 with modmono ?
<k1l_> nascentmind: what is sda5?
<nascentmind> k1l_, partition mounted as root.
<jgilje> So my Xubuntu install is 5 gigs on my ssd, and i have 16 gb ram. Is it possible to run xubuntu from ramdisk to make it faster?
<DaMastah> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu server 15.10 and I have a problem with aufs : I mount several different directories on several mount points (all rw). All 4 mounts work when I read them but I can only create files on one (others tell "device is busy"). It kinda blows my mind because they are all setup the same. Can someone please help me ? :')
<v0r0nwe> Bassem: sorry, no. if you are planning a machine to use only for such thing (router/firewall) i would use a distro specialized for that, which would be ipcop, ipfire or others.
<nascentmind> EriC^^,  proc, / and swap, /dev/scd0
<k1l_> nascentmind: got it fsckd this boot?
<nascentmind> k1l_, no
<donga> h
<Bassem> v0r0nwe, can i run ipcop as VM on ubuntu
<Pipapop> Hello! How can I force an upgrade of network-manager to the vivid version when I'm on 14.04 (trusty) ?
<BluesKaj> Pipapop, vivid is no longer supported
<v0r0nwe> Bassem: sure, you can run any os as vm on ubuntu.
<Pipapop> BluesKaj: ok :/
<Pipapop> I have a network-manager problem and the bug resolution on launchpad was to upgrade to vivid version.
<Bassem> v0r0nwe, ok what i want to do is allow internet to specific mac address on my network and control it's internet bandwidth,,will ipcop do that
<VoidWhisperer> What's the best way to use ubuntu desktop when there is minimal space availiable? I'm installing it into a 15GB partition
<VoidWhisperer> :/
<BluesKaj> Pipapop, what is your networki NIC /chip?
<v0r0nwe> VoidWhisperer: 15GB is way enough.
<Pipapop> I lost my network on ubuntu (works on Win7). I managed to get it back but now the wifi only works when the ethernet cable is wired. I can't find any help on google
<VoidWhisperer> v0r0nwe, won't it mean i have to store everything on a cloud server or an external drive?
<Pipapop> BluesKaj: Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<v0r0nwe> Bassem: don't remember, just checkout the ipcop or ipfire distros.
<Pipapop> BluesKaj: from lspci
<v0r0nwe> VoidWhisperer: a sorry that's the whole space? ok there are some lightweight desktop environments like lxde (which is Lubuntu, then) but i don't think they give you more than just 1 GB, but i don't really know.
<eelstrebor> dnscrypt - i downloaded the resolvers list from github but it's html encoded. is there a true .csv file i can download?
<ioria> VoidWhisperer, you could install from mini.iso and install openbox
<v0r0nwe> VoidWhisperer: why do you have only 15GB? soon or later, regardless of which lightweight (or not) distro, you will need more space anyway if you start use it productively and "really" work with it
<VoidWhisperer> I'm kind of stuck here, tryin to dualboot ubuntu with windows on my surface pro 3
<VoidWhisperer> which as it turns out, partitioning on windows 10 on a 128GB SSD is a huge pain
<v0r0nwe> VoidWhisperer: or you can install a minimal system and install only the few packages you need
<Pipapop> BluesKaj: my bug was almost exactly this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1415702
<k1l_> VoidWhisperer: install in just one partition. no seperate / and /home partitions. how much ram you got?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1416635 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1415702 NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in ASSERT_VALID_PATH_COMPONENT()" [High,Fix released]
<Pipapop> networkmanager was respawning to fast and it was stopped. I thought it was a kernel problem because I had a upgrade recently and did not reboot from 1 week but the problem was still there with the previous kernel
<isp> EriC^^: no :(
<fscd> hello! i have stuff on ~/Maildir/new but running `mail` gives `No mail for USER`. sometime before it showed new mail's correctly. what can i do to understand and fix this?
<llutz> fscd: does it work, after you set "export MAIL=$HOME/Maildir"
<_pash> hello i am trying to install linux intel haswell hd graphics
<_pash> and i canat download the graphics installer from 01.org because there seems to be an error
<_pash> any tips?
<fscd> llutz: let me try
<fscd> llutz: yes it does. thank you! why didn't I need to set that env var before?
<llutz> fscd: idk, maybe it was already set somewhere
<fscd> llutz: okay, ill set that envvar on .bashrc, thanks!
<_pash> how can i install linux intel hd integrated haswell drivers?
<Dreaman> how to install win 10 :)
<Chris93> Hello World, whats*s up?
<k1l_> Chris93: technical ubuntu support :)
<Chris93> okay. How can I help?
<_pash> Chris93: 01.org doesnt work, can i somehow install intel drivers
<_pash> graphics?
<_pash> Dreaman: thats funny, have you found a mirror to 01.org?
<k1l_> _pash: what gives you "lsb_release -d" in terminal?
<Chris93> actually it should work. Have you tried it from other system?
<_pash> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<_pash> Chris93: i tried it from my phone and it doesnt
<Chris93> ok
<_pash> it was down
<_pash> now they took it down for maintenance
<k1l_> _pash: why do you want to install a driver? its in the kernel already
<sergiuasd> Hi
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.5.0-040500rc2-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity Distro: Ubuntu 15.10 wily  k1l_ i just kidding
<_pash> well k1l_ i get better performance of MATLAB on Windows, but i mostly work on Linux, so the only different thing are the drivers, currently its using mesa
<k1l_> !ot | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dreaman> ок
<sergiuasd> Iam using Ubuntu, i Wanted to ask.. I bought NEW harddrive SATA 3, and it died at 3 day. Iam asking myself, maybe my power supply kills hard drivers?
<Chris93> It is in the Kernel already, but sometimes Intel has new drivers. I think you have to install *.deb.
<Dreaman> и усе убунту
<Dreaman> i use ubuntu
<sergiuasd> Already 2 hard drivers died in last week, maybe power supply is guilty..
<_pash> k1l_: Chris93: why do you think i get better matlab speed on windows than ubuntu
<k1l_> Dreaman: enough offtopic now. you were warned enough times. use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<_pash> and the difference is significant
<Chris93> I don*t think Ubuntu broke your hard drive.
<k1l_> _pash: "uname -a" gives you what?
<ZoderUch2> hi
<ZoderUch2> <ZoderUch2> if an asp.net sample application does run with xsp4 --port  how do i enable that in  apache2 with modmono ?
<_pash> k1l_: 3.19.0-49-generic #55~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 11:24:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sergiuasd> Chris93, no, i think power supply, can powr supply hard hard driver?:)
<sergiuasd> harm*
<Chris93> pASH> Because the drivers are mostly newer for windows.
<_pash> right so what would be a good linux solution?
<_pash> to improve performance?
<k1l_> _pash: you could test the 4.2 kernel from wily. install the wily lts kernel package
<k1l_> _pash: linux-generic-lts-wily
<_pash> right
<Chris93> what do you want to perform with your graphic card?
<_pash> what would that improve?
<_pash> ill try it now
<_pash> Chris93: i am working on a matlab project for uni
<_pash> and it just runs faster in windows than on ubuntu, but i dont like win. its mostly for rotating and resizing images
<k1l_> _pash: intel drivers are in the kernel.
<_pash> k1l_: ah yes
<_pash> k1l_: is that the same as running ubuntu 15?
<k1l_> _pash: no
<_pash> k1l_: or would that possibly give a boost?
<Chris93> Possibly. But it would only give a small boost.
<liquidSignal> Hello, people. How do I install MatLab on an Ubuntu 14.04 machine?
<pbx> liquidSignal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ZoderUch2> hi
 * liquidSignal thanks pbx
<deniz946> Hello, i have ubuntu server installed with apache2 and my port 80 opened, but when i try to access frm outside of my lan, i can't conenct
<deniz946> the same way i have another ports opened and for them i can access
<deniz946> but not for the apache web server
<deniz946> any help please
<_pash> k1l_: it gave me a 1s boost :) thanks!
<_pash> is there anything else i could do?
<CreackerJack> k1l_: to nervius my friend
<CreackerJack> :)
<k1l_> CreackerJack: really? you rae evading a mute to make even more offtopic?
<CreackerJack> i say ok
<k1l_> CreackerJack: join ##chat if you want to talk with others. this channel is _only_ for technical support.
<Chris93> send something from your MathLab. If it is possible?
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am trying to use gparted to move a partition to the right.  the partition is NTFS and this is on a live cd.  gparted is saying it can't read NTFS.
<bump> what livecd are you using?
<sudormrf> ubuntu 15.04
<sudormrf> ntfs-3g is installed
<bump> huh
<bump> does mounting the partition work?
<sudormrf> no
<sudormrf> it is ghosted out
<bekks> use the mount command.
<sudormrf> hmm
<sudormrf> it is saying it can't find /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<bekks> sudormrf: I doubt that. What is the command you are using, and what is the exact output?
<sudormrf> bekks, sudo mount /dev/sda -> mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab
<sudormrf> same result with sda1
<sudormrf> oh derp
<bump> oh that's because you need to give it a mount point
<sudormrf> need to point it at a folder
<sudormrf> hang on
<DaMastah> Hi I'm on 15.10 server and I have a problem with aufs : when I aggregate two cifs mountpoints I can't write to them, I get "device is busy". Please help :)
<sudormrf> ok there we go
<sudormrf> didn't mount
<sudormrf> but
<sudormrf> mount: /dev/sda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sudormrf> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, or other error
<llutz> sudormrf: mount partitions, not the drive
<sudormrf> derp
<sudormrf> ok no errors
<bekks> when doing what?
<bekks> We cant see what you are doing so you have to tell us.
<sudormrf> bekks, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/temp -> no error.
<bump> sudormrf if your partition is write protected that probably means it is "dirty"
<bekks> bump: he tried to mount the entire drive.
<sudormrf> bump, will that prevent me from moving the partitions around?
<bekks> sudormrf: yes.
<orodorienthe> miss
<bump> but if it doesn't give you a dirty error on mount then it isn't dirty
<sudormrf> interesting
<sudormrf> bump, go on
<bump> okay so you have successfully mounted the partition?
<sudormrf> bump,
<sudormrf> bump, yes
<ash_workz> when you get an md5 file along with your file, are you supposed to do something along the lines of `diff <(md5 file) file.md5` ?
<sudormrf> the primary OS on this is windows and when the image was deployed it was not done correctly.  the partition table looks like this: c drive - system reserved instead of system reserved - c drive
<bump> okay, now unmount it, since we've confirmed that the ntfs-3g drivers are working properly
<sudormrf> so now, I cloned the drive to something with more capacity and have this c drive - system reserved - unallocated space
<bekks> sudormrf: PAstebin "sudo fdisk -l".
<sudormrf> would like to move the system reserved before the c drive
<sudormrf> bump, unmounting
<bekks> sudormrf: that will tell us how the partition table looks like.
<bump> yes an fdisk layout would be nice
<bump> but I don't know if you can move a partition in front of another partition
<disconnected> hey, I've got 2nd screen connected and I feel some "lags" on it... I've got 2 cards in my laptop - intel one and nvidia, how can I 'debug' this issue?
<ph88> can i refresh the desktop somehow? everything is black instead of mouse pointer
<bump> but I don't believe it actually matters which order the system reserved is in in windows, as long as everything is pointing to everything correctly
<ph88> except mouse pointer *
<sudormrf> installing pastebinit
<ash_workz> maybe most people ignore the md5
<ash_workz> file
<bekks> bump: correct, it is irrelevant to windows.
<sudormrf> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14894339
<ash_workz> or maybe it uses openssl ? I dunno how to md5 a file in linux
<sudormrf> there is unallocated space that isn't showing
<sudormrf> 121.10gb
<sudormrf> would either like to move sda2 before sda1 or move the unallocated space in to sda1
<ash_workz> oh I guess you're supposed to use md5sum
<bump> sudormrf you don't actually need to rearrange those, you should just extend the volume to the desired size, and then make sure your BCD (windows boot config) is correct
<ash_workz> if a file is gzipped, are you supposed to run md5sum on the zip or unzipped file?... zipped right?
<bekks> ash_workz: depends which md5sum you have for comparison.
<sudormrf> bump, I can't extend the volume because it is not allowing me to select the unallocated space because it is after sda2
<sudormrf> either that or it is because I am getting the error in gparted about ntfs
<Chris93> I would definitely use md5sum
<bump> oh I see now we're back to the reason for what you said in the beginning
<bump> so you can't "drag" the sda2 partition to the right?
<sudormrf> bump, correct
<bekks> sudormrf: Which error do you get in gparted?
<ash_workz> bekks: if I have 2 files file.ext.gz and file.ext.md5 ... does that imply the md5sum is on the uncompressed file?
<bump> I believe so ash_workz
<sudormrf> bekks, the red ! saying that it is unable to read the contents of the drive
<bekks> ash_workz: look into the file.ext.md5 sum, it will tell you which file was used.
<sudormrf> the cause might be a missing software package....ntfsprogs/ntfs-3g
<geirha> ash_workz: Doesn't the md5 file contain the filename?
<bekks> sudormrf: If that would be the case, you would have been unable to mount it.
<ash_workz> geirha: no
<geirha> unconventional
<bump> hey sudormrf, close gparted, then open up a terminal
<sudormrf> bekks, right.  and I was able to mount it.  so I don't know why gparted is reporting an error
<ash_workz> just a hash
<bump> and type sudo -i
<sudormrf> bump, done
<bump> and then type gparted
<Chris93> is there a good program to convert videos?
<sudormrf> bump, was already running gparted as su
<sudormrf> same error
<bekks> no need for sudo -i :)
<bump> aww
<geirha> ash_workz: Oh well, try both:  gzip -cd file.ext.gz | md5sum - file.ext.gz
<bekks> sudo gparted would be sufficient.
<daftykins> i thought we tended to advise against 'sudo' with GUI utilities
<bump> we do
<bump> sudo -i drops you to su
<bekks> it doesnt.
<bekks> sudo -i opens an interactive shell using sudo.
<alex__> hellp
<alex__> hello
<sudormrf> so are we stuck?
<sudormrf> :D
<bump> do you have any other live cd's you could try? all things considered, it should be able to play with the partition since you were able to manually play with it
<sudormrf> bump, yeah.  one sec
<toc> k
<SonikkuAmerica> Use [ gparted-pkexec ] instead
<bump> oh what does that do SonikkuAmerica
<daftykins> asks for password on run
<daftykins> it often comes up in the dash or run dialogue box when you start typing gparted
<SonikkuAmerica> It uses the polkit authentication method instead of the older gksu method
<sudormrf> doing about 100 things at once.  trying another live CD now
<bekks> sudormrf: How about just doing one thin after another then? :)
<sudormrf> bekks, unfortunately that isn't an option.
<daftykins> bekks: sudormrf never was famed for a logical order of tasks ;)
<bekks> daftykins: :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol
<sudormrf> bekks, only person in the office today means that I am the only one doing everything.  makes it tough to do only one thing at a time
<daftykins> wow you're in here asking about a work based thing?
<bekks> sudormrf: and that windows box your are trying to break with gparted is the main office computer?
<sudormrf> was trying parted magic but it was an old version that wasn't booting correctly
<sudormrf> bekks, nah
<bekks> sudormrf: Well, then do your job first. :)
<sudormrf> bekks, this is part of the job
<bekks> sudormrf: you just said "nah".
<sudormrf> anyway, booted to ubuntu 15.10 gnome and it is giving me the same issue
<sudormrf> it is not the main office computer
<sudormrf> which is what the nah was in response to
<sudormrf> anyways, same error
<daftykins> do i smell LVM?
<sudormrf> no.  you don't.
<Pipapop> Hi again. Can someone share a basic /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<daftykins> ah, so then you should backup and re-do from scratch so as to save everyones time
<Pipapop> My wifi doesn't work without ethernet cable plugged in.
<daftykins> backup, repartition, restore -> done
<daftykins> Pipapop: typically the file doesn't even refer to the interfaces since network manager needs to take control of them
<Pipapop> I had to manually add two lines in the previous file to enable eth0 connexion but wlan0 doesn't show up until I plug the ethernet cable
<sudormrf> bekks, bump any suggestions?
<bekks> sudormrf: backup, reinstall.
<sudormrf> bekks, not an option.
<ash_workz> so the normal way to do this is `md5sum file -c file.md5` ?
<sudormrf> if the suggestion was going to be nuke it and restart I would have done that without cloning the drive
<sudormrf> lel
<sudormrf> I will figure it out.  thanks anyway.
<daftykins> do what i said, it makes sense
<sudormrf> no.
<bilb_ono> has anyone here used the glances monitor tool?
<Pipapop> daftykins: ok, but my network-manager went berserk after a reboot. I had no connection available but the network worked on Win7. I managed to add two lines in the interfaces file to get internet back but I am stuck with the cable now :/
<daftykins> sudormrf: any particular reason you're fighting with sense again today, or do you just not like me teasing you earlier? :D
<bilb_ono> im trying to find a way to show the mem usage in kb instead of MB
<bekks> sudormrf: good luck then, bein on your own.
<bekks> *being
<daftykins> Pipapop: ok so your install is probably borked somehow
<sudormrf> daftykins, for a variety of reasons.
<Pipapop> daftykins: by berserk, I mean that It tried to start and respawn 10 times before being shut down
<daftykins> sudormrf: ok well have fun with that - you're only making things harder on yourself :)
<sudormrf> bekks, deleting it and reinstalling is not an option, that is why.
<sudormrf> daftykins, enough.
<daftykins> er no, you don't get to tell me that actually :)
<Pipapop> daftykins: yep I think so. How can I reinstall correctly the network-manager package ?
<daftykins> it's pretty worrying you work with these systems for a living and yet come in here with the basics so often
<daftykins> ho-hum.
<bilb_ono> pls no fight
<bekks> sudormrf: As I said, you are on your own now.
<sudormrf> bekks, word.
<Pipapop> daftykins: I found an answer on askubuntu, involving a live USB. I'll try that
<sudormrf> there we go.  much better.
<sudormrf> bekks, understood.  I appreciate you and bump trying to help out.  I am sure I can work around it.  going to try it in parted magic.
<daftykins> Pipapop: ok. i'd have tested from one at least
<sudormrf> see if some of the other tools there will help out.
<daftykins> most folks learnt in the win9x era not to trust foolish partitioning tools
<bekks> sudormrf: Is the data on that disk worth to be kept?
<sudormrf> bekks, the point is to do this non-destructively if I can.  doing it destructively will add a lot of time to this.  whoever imaged the machine did something incorrectly
<bekks> sudormrf: So image that machine correctly.
<bekks> sudormrf: And save our and YOUR time.
<sudormrf> bekks, that will take more time than fixing the partitions.  believe me.
<Pipapop> daftykins: yeah, i'll try if it works with the LiveUSB before trying to reinstall. Safety first
<ikonia> I doubt that
<sudormrf> that is the last case resort
<bekks> sudormrf: I strongly doubt that.
<sudormrf> ikonia, if you saw our imaging process you would
<sudormrf> bekks, see comment to ikonia
<ikonia> then fix that
<ikonia> stop working with broken processes/tools
<ikonia> stop wasting time maintaining junk
<sudormrf> ikonia, oh, if only life were that easy
<ikonia> invest the time fixing the junk then roll out fix
<ikonia> it is
<daftykins> it actually is, you just don't know what you're doing it seems
<tgm4883> it is
<sudormrf> ikonia, unfortunately carte blanche does not exist here
<ikonia> then work within the process
<ikonia> and feed back you need X time to fix the image
<sudormrf> already am working on that
<ikonia> hilight the flaw in the process/tool
<sudormrf> already have
<sudormrf> anyways
<ikonia> job done then
<sudormrf> this is beyond the scope of this chat
<sudormrf> thanks for your help guys
<ikonia> take the time to build the image correctly
<ikonia> as you've fed back thats what's going to happen
<tgm4883> sudormrf: what are you talking about. You work in a company that is small enough that you are the only person that can deal with the computers right now. Grow a pair and tell your dad you are fixing the imaging process
<daftykins> XD
<tgm4883> I just came in and I'm already tired of hearing about this
<ikonia> well, I'd handle it a little better than that
<bekks> tgm4883: That will end up in having no dinner.
<SonikkuAmerica> aaaaand he is tired of the snakes on this plane :)
<sudormrf> tgm4883, ugh.  you really have no idea.  I am already in process of fixing it, however it has been deprioritized by the powers that be.  and again, this is beyond the scope of this room.  if you wish to carry on this discussion in a *rational* manner, it would be better suited for offtopic.
<bekks> sudormrf: Any further continuation of this discussion would be even more time wasted.
<tgm4883> alright everyone simmer down na
<sudormrf> what's new and cool in 16.04, lads?
<sudormrf> :D
<daftykins> that would be off topic here - also lads is sexist
<tgm4883> you need riddlin
<ikonia> tgm4883: enough please
<daftykins> feel free to direct any future release chat to #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-discuss
<ikonia> let it go,
<ikonia> sudormrf: systemd is the main difference for an LTS release, discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<sudormrf> ikonia, didn't know that channel existed :D.  thanks!
<ikonia> no problem
<daftykins> ah wow i must have been afforded a good /ignore despite stating fact :>
<Jupp__> @Jupp__
<sergiuasd> hi
<sergiuasd> iam using ubuntu livecd without hdd, on left luncher, it says that there is 1.1GB volume
<sergiuasd> can i donwload some file with 1gb size?
<sergiuasd> :)
<akik> sergiuasd: ftp://ftp.funet.fi/dev/ look under there
<quesker> trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer but my iso doesn't have a /install/netboot dir
<quesker> I don't have a usb stick handy so I wanted to install using pxe instead
<quesker> is there a different installer iso I need to download?
<daftykins> i think you're just going to make life 100x more painful, just go obtain one :)
<ioria> quesker, " (last edited 2010-07-24 )"  i think is old
<ioria> quesker,  i used this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<quesker> doesn't sound like usb installer is much simpler but ok
<quesker> that page expects you to have ubuntu already running
<quesker> if I did I wouldn't be in this predicament  :)
<ioria> quesker,  nope, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto#Creating_your_NFS_installation
<raul> holaaa
<Kartagis> can you help me about my middle button not working anymore?
<Penorsaurus> hi
<Penorsaurus> I am having an issue with crontabs not working
<Penorsaurus> * */1 * * * reboot
<Penorsaurus> @reboot /home/jorged/startup.sh
<Penorsaurus> for some reason, the reboot isn't working
<Penorsaurus> I want it to reboot every hour
<bekks> Penorsaurus: Can you show us the content of that startup.sh?
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: that would reboot your machine every minute....
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, this was for testing
<Pici> Penorsaurus: what Seveas said, assuming you put it in root's crontab.
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: and whether it works at all depends on which crontab it is in
<Penorsaurus> it still does not work.
<PerpetualWar__> hello ppl
<Penorsaurus> I am logged in as the root user. I am using crontab -e.
<PerpetualWar__> when I wanna block certain IP using iptables
<PerpetualWar__> how to restart iptables so change take effect ?
<Penorsaurus> bekks, startup.sh works fine.
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: try /sbin/reboot (and try */5 * * * * to give yourself time to login to disable it :))
<PerpetualWar__> service iptables save
<PerpetualWar__> iptables: unrecognized service
<Seveas> PerpetualWar__: there's no such thing as an iptables service, that's a redhatism.
<PerpetualWar__> ok so how do I make changes take effect ?
<Seveas> PerpetualWar__: try ufw. (or write your own startup script that populates iptables)
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, how can I reboot crontab so the chnages I did with crontab -e take effect
<llutz> PerpetualWar__: iptables-save
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: crontab changes take effect immediately
<Seveas> llutz: that just dumps it to stdout
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, so every 5 minutes, it should reboot, then?
<llutz> Seveas: redirect to file, iptables-restore <file later
<Seveas> to save it, iptables-save > /etc/iptables.conf. And in your startup script: iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.conf
<Seveas> llutz: :)
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: yup. If it doesn't, check /var/log/syslog for CRON
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, i am going to change it to /1
<Penorsaurus> so its every minute.
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: don't. that'll not leace you enough time to log in and remove it if the cronjob works :)
<Penorsaurus> I'm a local server
<Penorsaurus> I have direct access to it.
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, thanks
<Penorsaurus> that worked
<Seveas> well, do as you please, but don't say you weren't warned :)
<Penorsaurus> I'll change /1 to /60
<Penorsaurus> for every 60 minutes?
<Seveas> hten just do 0
<cortexman> i'm not getting any visible errors, but after i log in the desktop is not rendering
<Seveas> then it goes off at the top of the hour
<cortexman> i don't see any errors in dmesg or Xorg.0.log
<cortexman> any ideas/
<cortexman> ?
<PerpetualWar__> ok I saved to file and did iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.conf
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, thank you
<PerpetualWar__> still I see connection using netstat
<lord4163> How do you port forward with ufw? I have an application running in a container that I want to expose.
<Penorsaurus> Seveas,  it says "bad minute"
<Seveas> PerpetualWar__: iptables rules don't kill existing connections (though when correctly written, no traffic will be allowed on that connection)
<Penorsaurus> when I do /0
<Seveas> Penorsaurus: I said 0, not */0
<Seveas> you don't need to do */anything
<Penorsaurus> oh, I see
<Penorsaurus> so its at 0, not divisible by 0
<PerpetualWar__> Seveas, you are saying even though its established conn, it will not allow traffic thru ?
<Seveas> */5 -> every 5 minutes, 5 -> 5 minutes passed the hour
<Seveas> etc...
<Seveas> PerpetualWar__: if your rule is correct, yes.
<PerpetualWar__> how can I just drop connection ?
<springirl> Hi I've ubuntu installed on a 500gigs disk and I want to move that without losing any data to a bigger disk
<mate|18745> hello im trying to install ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso to my usb stick so i can then instal it to my harddrive . but after doing dd if= of= ; sync  .. the usb says it say an invalid GPT partition that is missing a fake msdos partition. how do i correctly make a usb so i can use ubuntu? please help =(
<Seveas> PerpetualWar__: restart the service that has it open.
<PerpetualWar__> remove from established ?
<llutz> PerpetualWar__: use tcpkill
<springirl> is there a way to get an image of the current installation and copy it to the new disk?
<Arthur__Hact> what
<PerpetualWar__> llutz I cannot use that command
<PerpetualWar__> tcpkill
<PerpetualWar__> bash: tcpkill: command not found
<llutz> !find tcpkill
<ubottu> File tcpkill found in bash-completion, dsniff
<Seveas> springirl: dd for a bit-by-bit copy (only useful if the disks are of the same size) or rsync for a file by file copy (where you need to be careful with which files to exclude)
<llutz> PerpetualWar__: sudo apt-get install dsniff
<mate|18745> how do i go about installing ubuntu then from iso
<mate|18745> to either usable persistance usb or perferable harddrive and also persist usb
<Seveas> mate|18745: turn the iso into a dvd or usb disk and install from that
<mate|18745> i dont have a dvd
<Seveas> usb stick works just fine
<mate|18745> but not with dd?
<Seveas> I haven't installed from DVD in years :)
<mate|18745> so lost
<Seveas> try usb-creator-gtk
<mate|18745> i am only able to boot from porteus atm
<Jordan_U_> mate|18745: What is the exact dd command you ran?
<PerpetualWar__> llutz can u help me with usage ?
<PerpetualWar__> tckill <ipaddress> not working
<mate|18745> dd if=ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M; sync
<Seveas> mate|18745: I'm not sure if that is supposed to work with Ubuntu's isos
<Jordan_U> Seveas: It is.
<llutz> PerpetualWar__: tcpkill host ip.ad.re.ss   "man tcpkill"
<Seveas> Jordan_U: thanks! TIL :)
<Jordan_U> mate|18745: And what happens when you try to boot from this USB drive?
<_pash>  /bye
<Seveas> bye _pash
<mate|18745> do i need to setup partitions with fdisk before i do dd?
<Jordan_U> mate|18745: No.
<mate|18745> i didnt try to boot it, i just used dd cmd and then ran gparted and gparted said errors with gpt missing fake msdos
<PerpetualWar__> thanks llutz
<Arthur__Hact> alguem???
<PerpetualWar__> thanks all
<Arthur__Hact> alguembr???
<bekks> !br | Arthur__Hact
<ubottu> Arthur__Hact: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Penorsaurus> Seveas, thanks for your help.
<mate|18745> atm i am doing dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb; sync   .. then hoping i can find a solotion to be able to install ubuntu
<mate|18745> i am running from ram atm and if i reboot i will be without iso
<dr00p4> wow
<LambdaComplex> Seveas: ...Why would dd not work?
<dr00p4> can anyone recommend a twitter command-line app?
<billbillbill> Hi, I have a laptop with encrypted LVM that is unable to boot into X because it says disk is full ... looking at the error messages in dmesg, it looks like it might have something to do with hibernation image (computer has been off for months, and maybe was hibernated when last shut off?)
<billbillbill> when I run du, it shows plenty of space, but df shows device-mapper drive @ 100% full
<billbillbill> trying to boot x shows can't create temp file because disk is full
<Seveas> LambdaComplex: older isos didn't contain a partition table compatible with usb disks and the right bootloader. Booting from cd is a different process than booting from usb.
<_Rarity> Hi. When doing an "cd mydir", which directory is searched for "mydir" first? Is it the working directory or the PATH?
<Seveas> dr00p4: irssi+bitlbee
<LambdaComplex> Seveas: Yeah, and I haven't seen a Linux iso in ages that wasn't a hybrid :P
<LambdaComplex> springirl: you want rsync btw
<Seveas> LambdaComplex: that just shows how long ago I actually looked at this :) I feel old.
<dr00p4> Seveas:  thx, bitlbee - I'll investigate
<mate|18745> rsync not sync?
<LambdaComplex> mate|18745: rsync and sync are two very different things
<mate|18745> how to fix the gparted program saying i have invalid gpt table thats missing fake msdos partion after doing dd from the ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Seveas> mate|18745: the rsync suggestion was aimed at springirl, who's looking to copy one system to another. sync is what you do to sync filesystems, it's not needed (but harmless) after dd.
<billbillbill> Can anyone helphelphelp mememe?
<billbillbill> I needneedneed to be able to boot into my XXX windows.
<LambdaComplex> springirl: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync
<mate|18745> might be able to use the vg cmds from grub resuce bill
<Seveas> mate|18745: yes, your dd's have overwritten everything, including the partition table. If you want a partition table, create one :)
<mate|18745> hrm so after i dd copy go into gparted and do add partition table msdos or gpt? and that wont overwrite the disk again?
<LambdaComplex> Seveas: Shouldn't the iso have a valid partition table? O.o
<Seveas> LambdaComplex: he then overwrote it from /dev/zero :)
<LambdaComplex> Seveas: Well, that'd do it :p
<mate|18745> ya but after the dev/zero is complete id like to put ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso back on it as Round 2
<mate|18745> but correctly this time
<Seveas> mate|18745: then stop faffing about with gparted
<LambdaComplex> mate|18745: How'd you do it the first time?
<Seveas> and just dd the iso onto it
<mate|18745> dd if=ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M; sync
<Seveas> you don't need the sync.
<LambdaComplex> Er...why didn't that work? O.o
<irreleph4nt> Hi all. I installed isc-dhcp-server yesterday. Was able to start, worked great. After reboot today the service won't start
<mate|18745> when i plug it in after the dd , it mounts sdb which i cant access , sdb1 with Ubuntu files on it and sdb2 with efi folder
<Seveas> irreleph4nt: show us the logs please.
<Seveas> mate|18745: that seems fine. And it doesn't mount sdb, as it's not a filesystem. So that's why you can't access it.
<cortexman> i can't boot into unity and i'm not getting any useful error messages...
<Seveas> !pm | irreleph4nt
<ubottu> irreleph4nt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<irreleph4nt> Seveas: Which logs would be relevant for you to see in this case?
<xangua> cortexman: did you do anything before?
<Seveas> irreleph4nt: the isc-dhcp-server logs that show the startup failure would probably be heplful...
<mate|18745> so just ignore the gparted bad gpt table messages and try to boot it and then install to harddrive should work fine?
<Seveas> mate|18745: yes.
<mate|18745> awesome, thanks peeps
<cortexman> xangua, i installed the wrong nvidia drivers, then reinstalled the system on top of the old one and it worked again. now it's not working again.
<billbillbill> I don't know what to dododo!
<anonymous287_> i have an error while launching tor
<irreleph4nt> Seveas: Paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/14896288/  - I also included the service file as I had to rewrite it; stock wasn't working at all
<anonymous287_> Feb 05 22:19:12.826 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.
<anonymous287_> Feb 05 22:19:12.826 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.
<mate|18745> will that usb be capable of running persistance after doing the dd copy or do i need to reinstall ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso to the usb with usbcreator after installing the hardrive from usb
<Seveas> irreleph4nt: well, the clue is right there. Your new service file is just as broken (you're passing an empty variable to dirname)
<Seveas> irreleph4nt: so revert back to the original one. I don't believe for a second that it's as broken as you say it is.
<Seveas> irreleph4nt: and then edit /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server to match your environment. Then it should start.
<Seveas> anonymous287_: so kill what's already listening on the tor port or run tor on another port...
<irreleph4nt2> Seveas: I don't get why, but using the original service file works ...
<irreleph4nt2> Seveas: I really don't understand that though. When I installed dhcp server yesterday, the stock file always crashed because it was unable to write a -pid file
<irreleph4nt2> Seveas: Thank you for your help
<springirl> Seveas: the other disk is bigger it should be 1 TB is there a possibility to do that?
<Seveas> springirl: then rsync is your friend.
<springirl> ok thank you so much
<Seveas> springirl if you have no separate partion for home or something: rsync -avx /olddisk /mnt/newdisk
<springirl> yes no separate partitions that's what I was looking for thank you so much
<Seveas> err, rsync -avx / /mnt/newdisk
<springirl> ok thanks
<Bray90820> What's a good replacement or the question mark in the ubuntu file system
<Bray90820> *For
<Seveas> Bray90820: why would it need replacing?
<Bray90820> stevens I have some errors when i add a question mark to fiiles and folders
<Seveas> that's a bug in the app that processes them...
<Seveas> spirit:/tmp/bray$ touch "Hello... is it me you're looking for?"
<Seveas> spirit:/tmp/bray$ ls -la Hello*
<Seveas> -rw-rw-r-- 1 dennis dennis 0 feb  5 22:37 Hello... is it me you're looking for?
<Bray90820> springirl: Yes but what could I use instead of the question mark
<tgm4883> Bray90820: how about the letter W
<davidmichaelkarr> I have an ubuntu 14.04 vbox vm that I've been using for a while.  Today it seemed to freeze, and when I rebooted it, I was able to get through the graphical login, but after that it just goes black and never gives me a desktop.  I then tried rebooting the host also, but that made no difference.  How can I start diagnosing this?
<Bray90820> tgm4883: Why the W
<tgm4883> Bray90820: why not W
<Seveas> Bray90820: take the Z if you don't like the W
<Seveas> or the question mark!
<tgm4883> 'sed s/?/W/g | sec s/W/?/g'
<LambdaComplex> ext4 supports pretty much every character in filenames except /
<streulma> hello I found an Ubuntu 14.04 Disks mounting bug, where can I report?
<LambdaComplex> you can even have a newline in a filename
<LambdaComplex> Bray90820: so, like Seveas said, that's a problem in whatever program you're using :P
<LambdaComplex> (also just because you can _have_ a newline in a filename doesn't mean you ever should)
<streulma> the problem is on 14.04 Disks program says to mount with x-gvfs-how and x-gvfs-name= but this commands don't exists, Disks app show this as mounting options :-)
<Bray90820> LambdaComplex: It's a wine app so yea :P
<streulma> on 15.10 the problem is solved
<Seveas> LambdaComplex: I think only \0 can't be used in filenames
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: What errors? When do you see these error messages?
<LambdaComplex> Bray90820: And you're using it to view something on Ubuntu's ext file system?
<Seveas> Bray90820: and you didn't think that would be useful to mention!?
<tgm4883> lol
<Seveas> windows (and by extension loads of windows apps, including when run with wine) disallow a lot  characters in filenames.
<LambdaComplex> Windows + ext = probably not good, since Microsoft seems to think case-insensitive file systems are too complicated for most people
<Bray90820> Seveas: Sorry
<Treaver> Hyradar
<Treaver> Dude
<BlackDalek> Got a new HP notebook. I am having trouble getting the bluetooth to work. I got it working last night somehow, but when I booted it up this morning it was disabled again and I can't figure out how I got it working again.
<BlackDalek> I get "bluetooth is disabled" under the bluetooth settings. I can't get it to turn back on. I have posted various terminal output here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2312613&p=13435002#post13435002
<Jamie_1> anyone know whats up with steam on linux
<Seveas> BlackDalek: does the laptop have a switch to disable wifi? Such switches also disable bluetooth on many laptops
<Jamie_1> i go to install steam and when i do and i launch it, it tells me Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support
<Seveas> Jamie_1: hint: they mean steam technical support, not us :)
<ZoderUch2> hi
<Jamie_1> Seveas: i know... but it has been not working for awhile and steam support doesnt tell me or help me diddly squat
<BlackDalek> Seveas, there is only the fn key with  picture of an airplane on it. That switches the wifi on and off, but it is not currently switched off as wifi is enabled and I am using that wifi connection to connect with this IRC channel currently.
<quesker> fyi I got pxe installer working with zero helpful docs and some random guessing
<Seveas> BlackDalek:then I don't know. Hopefully someone else does :)
<Seveas> quesker: you mean https://www.debian-administration.org/article/708/Automating_the_Debian_installer_with_PXE_and_preseeding ? :)
<hh929655> hola
<Seveas> hi hh929655
<bonzibuddy> hello folks
<bonzibuddy> when i try to open files downloaded via chrome/firefox, it always opens them in file explorer
<Jamie_1> quesker: i would if it were giving me any output anywhere... might be able to run it through the console and see if i can figure it out that way
<bonzibuddy> and similarly, trying "xdg-open" on the files does the same thing
<bonzibuddy> how do i un-fuck my xdg-open and browser file opening??
<quesker> ah a link I sure could have used was in that debian page, the link to the netboot tarball
<quesker> I downloaded it all by hand (wget -r is weird)
<Jamie_1> well shit... got it
<Jamie_1> had to remove the /.steam folder... it was trying to remove it but couldnt because it was a dir for some odd reason
<hh929655> spanish?
<Seveas> !es | hh929655
<ubottu> hh929655: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<quesker> es una lengua buena, para los mojados!
<hh929655> Gracias
<hh929655> :)
<hh929655> es una alegria saber que alguien habla español:D
<Seveas> english only in here please
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<quesker> I told him it is a nice language for umm a perjorative for people of mexico
<hh929655> ;)
<MonkeyDust> alguien is spanish, alguem is portugese
<quesker> and someone is russian too I bet
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know anything about getting bluetooth enabled on a HP 15-af104au notebook? Please read my post which has useful (I hope) details from terminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2312613&p=13435002#post13435002
<VelusUniverseSys> hello is any able to help me set up a mail system with virtual users?
<daftykins> VelusUniverseSys: not relevant here, try #ubuntu-server or find the channel of the mail server you want to use
<LambdaComplex> daftykins: how is that not relevant?
<LambdaComplex> i mean, assuming he's on ubuntu :p
<quesker> if 14.04 doesn't recognize my usb3-ethernet adapter then no linux probably supports it right?
<daftykins> LambdaComplex: desktop channel here, don't fight it - just the way things are.
<LambdaComplex> til i can't use my desktop computer as a mail server
<daftykins> BlackDalek: have you seen https://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr and https://askubuntu.com/questions/533043/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-dell-inspiron-15-3521 ? i know you're not using 14.04 but they may be helpful nevertheless
<quesker> looks like a realtek chip
<daftykins> quesker: what kernel are you on?
<daftykins> or which, i should say
<quesker> 3.13.0
<shocker> EXEC wget http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && tar xvzf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz -C $HOME/.xchat2 && rm -vf buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz && cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<daftykins> quesker: so that's pretty old, you could test a live session of a newer release
<daftykins> shocker: why are you pasting that here?
<quesker> should I just take an update?  I don't want to install again, pxe install takes forever
<quesker> he missed a / shoot him!
<daftykins> quesker: well it doesn't look like a very safe command to be throwing around - no need to sensationalise it
<BlackDalek> daftykins, no. I had not seen that. Looks like something new to try.
<daftykins> quesker: oh are you the one that didn't have a flash drive earlier?
<quesker> how can I take updates via command line?  I did a minimal install
<quesker> yes
<daftykins> well without a working network connection, you're screwed.
<quesker> well I have regular ethernet too
<ikonia> the same way you did the minimal insall with apt-get
<ikonia> why do a minimal install ?
<quesker> I just wanted to do a quick check to see if this cheapo adapter works on linux
<ikonia> so a full install would have been a quicker check
<quesker> how is that?  net install would take a while
<daftykins> quesker: enabling the wily HWE would be the easiest, so that you get a 3.19 kernel to test - but even that's quite old now too
<daftykins> i'm afraid i don't extend any patience to those who won't just save an install for a sensible time when they have a flash drive to hand, so i'll have to leave you to someone else who fancies the challenge.
<quesker> don't worry I've been disappointed with ubuntu before.  fool me twice shame on me
<quesker> for some reason I thought it would have latest drivers since it is supposedly a desktop os
<ikonia> you've not done your home work on how linux works
<quesker> heh
<ikonia> you've done a minimal install - which only includes what you tell it to
<quesker> so I need the gui and some games before I get net/usb drivers?  interesting
<ikonia> no
<daftykins> i think you're just trolling now, but your comments are indeed just highlighting your own inexperience... you're installing an old release and expecting an exotic piece of hardware to work out of the box
<ikonia> thats not what I said at all
<quesker> an old release?  go to your own site
<quesker> it says that version is the suggested download
<daftykins> we're volunteers, we're not staff - it's not our site.
<daftykins> also, if you say you have the 3.13 kernel then that means you netinst'd the wrong ISO.
<quesker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/?_ga=1.187304171.256937426.1454704248
<quesker> from    http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<quesker> 14.04 suggested at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<daftykins> 14.04.3 is current.
<tgm4883> quesker: uh, if you read that page. It clearly says what to download for an updated kernel
<ikonia> because it's the current LTS release
<quesker> ok if you really want to help please tell me how to find the netboot tarball from that page   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/?_ga=1.176358246.256937426.1454704248
<C_minus_> I just made a dd copy backup of my entire hard drive. Or at least I thought I did. When I plug it in, it only appears with the Windows partiton (I have both win7 and ubuntu). And it says the size of the external hard drive is only 209GB (the size of my win7 partition)
<ikonia> you don't use a tarball
<ikonia> quesker: you'll find it a more valid test if you just download and install a desktop setup
<timolander> :-)
<daftykins> again, i think assistance is just enabling your self-imposed restriction of not obtaining a flash drive and doing things properly.
<quesker> no dvd
<ikonia> use a usb
<C_minus_> dd definitely copied the entire 500GB hard drive (it took all day)
<timolander> :-?
<quesker> and usb install looks like a crapshoot
<timolander> ??
<quesker> already tried one
<timolander> ?
<quesker> the machine doesn't recognize it but it will recognize the next one right?
<daftykins> C_minus_: i would bet you screwed up, and used /dev/sdx1 instead of /dev/sdx as input
<Jordan_U> C_minus_: What is "it"? Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<tgm4883> quesker: well you should be using the ISO, however if you go down to "Select an architecture to install 14.04 with wily's 4.2 HWE kernel (supported until August 2016)" then click the link for your architecture (I'm assuming amd64) the tarball is right on the freaking page
<quesker> ok I am blind I see it now thanks
<quesker> heh
<C_minus_> daftykins no i used dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<daftykins> C_minus_: checking the output of "sudo parted -l" would double check what happened
<daftykins> but why are you cloning an entire disk?
<C_minus_> Jordan_U "it" would be nautilus
<C_minus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14897735/
<daftykins> looks like it's all there, to me.
<C_minus_> daftykins cloning the entire disk so as to have a simple 1-line backup procedure.
<daftykins> simple, but wildly wasteful
<C_minus_> daftykins yeah i guess it is all listed there in the "my passport" (the brand of external hdd i have). i was just thrown off because only the win7 section displayed itself in nautilus
<daftykins> yes a WD drive
<C_minus_> i don't care about waste, i need fast easy simple
<Jordan_U> C_minus_: That's probably a reasult of two fileystems having the same UUID. When supposedly Univerally Unique IDentifiers aren't Universally Unique you tend to get problems. You can either change the UUID of your filesystems or just ensure that you never have two copies of the same FS (with the same UUID) in the same machine at the same time.
<C_minus_> i was going to use clonezilla but it gave me some stupid error. Jordan_U how did i set that? was it when I chose user account names at os install?
<Jordan_U> C_minus_: The UUID is a random number generated when the FS is created.
<C_minus_> yeah well ok thanks fellas
<C_minus_> later
<daftykins> ah the stuff users do.
<MeXTuX> I plugged my USB flash drive into a Windows 7 machine and the "Error Checking" window popped up. I clicked on "Repair drive" option to fix it. Is there a way to do this with Ubuntu using the command line. This is what I see when I type "sudo fdisk -l": W95 FAT32 (LBA) Tnx in advance
<ZoderUch2> hi
<daftykins> hello
<ZoderUch2> hay
<daftykins> MeXTuX: err, i'm not sure if fsck works on FAT... it might do, but really it's best handled by Windows i think - depends if you care what's on there
<Jordan_U> MeXTuX: sudo fsck.fat /dev/sdXY
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Fixing ntfs filesystems should definitely be left to Windows, but fsck.fat is perfectly good at its job.
<daftykins> fair enough
<daftykins> i knew that much for sure :)
<daftykins> how about exFAT? i'd imagine that one is still somewhat proprietary to Microsoft
<xxx> s.a iyi akşamlar
<OerHeks> !tr | xxx i wouldn say that in turkish channel, if i were you
<ubottu> xxx i wouldn say that in turkish channel, if i were you: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Cihan> geyik? :)
<Cihan> i don't think so OerHeks
<daftykins> Cihan: if you're saying it's a bad translation someone made, feel free to suggest a correction to #ubuntu-ops
<Cihan> not a bad
<snp13r> :D
<Cihan> it's ok :)
<Cihan> daftykins: he just invited Turkish people in the chatroom, that's all :)
<gilje> My Xubuntu install on my SSD is 6 gigs, and I have 16 gb ram. Is there any way I can boot Xubuntu to ramdisk to make it faster?
<Cihan> 16GB ram <3
<gilje> Cheap these days. :P
<snp13r> 16 GB normally
<ikonia> gilje: it really doens't work like that
<snp13r> but i used to 20 gb
<daftykins> i think such an action would be frivolous
<k1l_> gilje: ubuntu uses the ram automatically
<Cihan> I'm gonna build 64GB, when intel released 10nm cpu :)
<Cihan> after skylake and cannonlake
<snp13r> i use the ubuntu with win7
<Cihan> ESXi :)
<Cihan> vm <3
<gilje> My system takes 15 secs to boot. But systemd-analyze gives 4 secs for kernel + userspace. Is there any way to improve boot speeds?
<daftykins> bootchart gives clues does it not?
<gilje> sorry, haven't checked that yet
<snp13r> you should research the new version of bios system
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<OerHeks> from http://askubuntu.com/questions/710127/how-can-i-set-up-bootchart-in-ubuntu-15-10
<daftykins> funky! good work OerHeks :D that resulting image would be useful
<gilje> yep. that gives the same result. 3.8 secs (2.4+1.4)
<k1l_> gilje: you can look at the image and see what exactly is taking "that long"
<gilje> I was more concerned about the stuff that happens before kernel
<gilje> how to speed up grub
<dbilovd> Hi all, have a little problem with running my js scope.
<quesker> so ikonia in addition to the base install which of these packages should I also install to see if a driver for my usb3 ethernet exists?  perhaps openssh server or 2d/3d creation and editing suite
<dbilovd> This is the problem I have >> This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".
<Jordan_U> gilje: Do you have reason to believe that grub is taking a long time, as opposed to POST taking a long time?
<dbilovd> Please can anyone help out?
<Jordan_U> dbilovd: What application are you trying to start?
<gilje> yeah, might be that. trouble is I can't see the splash screen. Is it possible bios settings will speed up boot? Thanks.
<dbilovd> Jordan_U: I'm going through one of the scopes tutorial, using qt
<OerHeks> gilje, if you don't even see splash, your system is awfully fast
<OerHeks> :-D
<gilje> Nah, my monitor takes ages (about 5 secs) to wake from sleep
<dbilovd> So I just hit run in the Ubuntu SDK IDE and the problem comes up.
<dbilovd> It worked y'day
<Jordan_U> gilje: Is this a UEFI based system?
<gilje> I think so. Just formatted win8 ssd
<snp13r> how  hack to website???
<snp13r> can you help me??
<daftykins> snp13r: not on topic here, wrong network.
<OerHeks> snp13r, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<snp13r> ok im sorry
<gilje> Anyways, thanks for help. gtg now
<Jordan_U> gilje: Then grub is waiting 3 seconds at boot.
<quesker> so even with the 4.2 kernel it still doesn't see the usb3 ethernet.  thanks for the help getting pxe installs going
<quesker> much easier than dealing with usb sticks
<Jordan_U> quesker: Still worth trying Ubuntu 15.10.
<OerHeks> snp13r, go look for backbox/kali channels for pentesting, don't say hacking
<quesker> you think
<Jordan_U> quesker: Actually, no. Just realized that 15.10 is on a 4.2 kernel as well.
<snp13r> ok thanks
<quesker> yeah.  no big I can order one that actually works
<tgm4883> quesker: you could test 16.04 though
<daftykins> quesker: nice try ;)
<ali_> I've installed laptop-mode which enables me to adjust the default screen brightness when my laptop is running on battery. This works fine when I'm switching between battery and power-supply. The only problem I get with the laptop-mode is that the screen brightness is not been adjusted to the default configured value when Im booting the laptop with battery as it's power source.
<ali_> But after my system is booted, witching between battery and power-supply will adjust the screen brightness accordingly to the configuration that I've done
<daftykins> that's pretty common, set it with a boot script maybe
<ali_> daftykins: I don't get it, I see that laptop-mode is u and running after booting the system
<daftykins> too late probably.
<ali_> yeahh
<C2CNL> hey people
<C2CNL> i'm in a kind of bend when it comes to using my SSD and HDD optimally
<C2CNL> how should i partition my system?
<ikonia> up to you
<C2CNL> well, i'd want /home on my HDD
<ikonia> do it then
<minas114> Can I upgrade my ubuntu 15.04 to 16.04? (it's on a VM)
<k1l_> C2CNL: put / and home onto the ssd and all data to the hdd
<ikonia> minas114: yes
<C2CNL> but i want fast boots, fast loading of applications, but store all data on the hdd
<minas114> ikonia, How?
<k1l_> minas114: first to 15.10, then to 16.04 (when its released in april)
<ikonia> C2CNL: hoe doesn't store the applications
<ikonia> minas114: what for the release
<C2CNL> so i'm wondering how i would partition it in the installer, e.g. what to do?
<ikonia> minas114: then follow the upgrade instructions
<ali_> please tell me if anyone of you guys managed to get the configuration you've made in laptop-mode for screen brightness to kick in when booting your system
<minas114> k1l_, sorry, It's 15.10 that I have
<ikonia> ali_: the what ?
<C2CNL> i think /etc should be on the hdd, /usr on the ssd?
<ikonia> C2CNL: /etc can't be a partition
<ikonia> C2CNL: you don't neeed /usr as a seperate partition
<k1l_> minas114: then use the -d for developer. be aware 16.04 is still in development. it will break and you need to help yourself
<C2CNL> ikonia: so, what should i do then?
<ikonia> C2CNL: just put / on the ssd and /home on the hard disk if you're low on space on the ssd
<minas114> k1l_, sudo apt-get upgrade -d ??
<k1l_> minas114: no
<ikonia> C2CNL: you've got to lay it out how you feel best, use your space
<ikonia> minas114: what for the release
<k1l_> minas114: ubuntu doesnt use apt-get to update the releases
<C2CNL> ikonia: i want it optimized for speed, but store everything that's space-hungry on the hdd
<ikonia> C2CNL: dp that then
<minas114> ikonia, I'm sorry, I don't understand you...
<C2CNL> not only /home holds a lot of data
<ikonia> minas114: what for 16.04 to be released
<ikonia> C2CNL: where else holds a lot of data
<minas114> k1l_, Ah, ok. Do you know the command?
<C2CNL> i don't know, that's why i'm here.
<ikonia> C2CNL: how big is your SSD
<C2CNL> i want as least as possible on the ssd
<C2CNL> 120GB
<C2CNL> HDD is 500GB
<k1l_> minas114: ubuntu uses do-release-upgrade on CLI to upgrade. but 16.04 is not ready. it will break. and then you will need to fix the issues yourself. are you aware of that?
<ikonia> C2CNL: how big is your personal data ?
<suryo> hello
<suryo> i want to asking
<C2CNL> not sure yet, i'm starting fresh
<ikonia> C2CNL: ok, so make / on the SSD and /home on the SSD, if your personal data gets too big move /home to the HD
<suryo> how to install software in ubuntu?
<ikonia> suryo: https://help.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> !manual | suryo
<ubottu> suryo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<poldo79> list
<minas114> k1l_, Yes. It's only for testing on a VM. Okay I tried it but "no new release found". (By the way I have enabled pre-released updates in "software and updates" application, but I geuss that is for 15.10)
<suryo> thanks
<suryo> i will read it
<ali_> ikonia: the configuration that Ive made for screen brightness values only works when Im switching between battery/power-supply when my system is up and running. The configuration is not read when Im booting my system with the battery as it power source...
<k1l_> minas114: what is "lsb_release -d" ?
<suryo> ohhh noooo newbie cant use anything
<suryo> :(
<k1l_> suryo: use the software center
<ikonia> ali_: you'd need to change the boot order to make sure apm is earlier in the boot chain
<C2CNL> ikonia: so, installing applications won't fill up the ssd?
<minas114> k1l_, Ubuntu 15.10
<ikonia> ali_: but to be honest - why bother
<ikonia> C2CNL: no
<suryo> software center install or from web?
<ikonia> C2CNL: you'd have to try very hard to fill up a 120GB disk with ubuntu applications
<k1l_> minas114: so that should work
<LambdaComplex> steam games
<C2CNL> Steam games will be installed where?
<daftykins> /home/username/.steam/ probably
<daftykins> read their help :)
<minas114> k1l_, it should, but it doesn't :) Let me see what I can find. Thanks for the help.
<LambdaComplex> i think it's ~/.local/share/Steam
<k1l_> !paste | minas114 put all the command and output there
<ubottu> minas114 put all the command and output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<C2CNL> but only /home on the hdd is enough to be as space conservative as possible?
<C2CNL> i also have major issues with my internal discrete graphics card, just can't get it to work seamlessly
<ali_> ikonia: it's a nice configuration to save battery life, and you don't need to worry about forgetting it...
<C2CNL> always having to optirun stuff
<minas114> k1l_, ohhh, I did "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" and now it is fetching new packages. I didn;t realize you told me to use -d with that command!
<OerHeks> C2CNL, you can move steam folders to an other hdd within steam, http://askubuntu.com/a/226885
<daftykins> C2CNL: welcome to hybrid graphics under Linux
<C2CNL> coolbeans, just like steam on windows
<k1l_> minas114: -d is for developer. that is to make sure no beginners update to developer releases.
<minas114> k1l_, I understand.
<C2CNL> daftykins: it's rather annoying, especially when trying to get the Blizzard.net launcher to work under linux
<minas114> k1l_, Thanks :)
<C2CNL> fucked it up, now have to reinstall, gonna curb windows in the process
<daftykins> C2CNL: yeah if you want to game i think Linux is a mistake on such a laptop. Easy on the language by the way...
<C2CNL> daftykins: it's a Asus N750JK
<daftykins> that doesn't really change much
<C2CNL> i7-4710HQ and GTX 850M
<minas114> suryo, it's preffered from software center because it gets updated automatically that way. However, it might be or two versions behind... You must check this, if possible.
<C2CNL> just wanna be able to play WoW on linux, it should work
<C2CNL> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=32314
<OerHeks> for WoW, check out playonlinux
<C2CNL> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28855&iTestingId=92437
<C2CNL> that should work aswell, tried debugging, some d3d shit
<C2CNL> stuff*
<C2CNL> sorry
<C2CNL> but it crashes almost immediately
<C2CNL> upon that i tried updating intel drivers, this completely killed X and it just wouldn't budge
<C2CNL> so i've decided i'd reinstall
<C2CNL> and just start fresh, with ubuntu on the SSD, and all data on the HDD
<daftykins> to be honest buying a gaming laptop then installing Linux is very backwards imo
<C2CNL> it's not a gaming laptop, multimedia laptop that just packs a punch
<daftykins> that's splitting hairs
<C2CNL> but i enjoy linux more than windows to be honest
<C2CNL> and wanting to play WoW is just something i wouldn't ordinarily do on the laptop
<C2CNL> i'm more home in things as Android Studio and PHPStorm
<daftykins> sounds like a dualboot would make more sense, but up to you anyway
<C2CNL> last time i tried that, windows took my ssd completely
<n0t> Yeah, I second dual-booting. Good way to have a work environment and a gaming environment
<daftykins> you need to pay some attention to the installer and not rush through it.
<C2CNL> so, / => ssd, /home => hdd, anything else i can do while partitioning?
<daftykins> how big is the storage in that thing?
<C2CNL> daftykins: 449GB free
<C2CNL> more than enough space
<daftykins> so 512GB SSD and there's a mechanical too, or?
<C2CNL> it starts the launcher, and then i get a blizzard crash error
<C2CNL> oh, 120GB SSD, 500GB HDD
<C2CNL> i'm used to windows filling it up real fast
<daftykins> hmm not really a lot of either to do anything well
<daftykins> yeah i don't think i would bother without an upgrade
<C2CNL> upgrade as in, bigger SSD, bigger HDD
<daftykins> any combination
<C2CNL> lol yeah, guess so
<k1l_> C2CNL: 512GB ssd? and you worry about ubuntu filling that?
<C2CNL> 120
<k1l_> even 120 is enough.
<k1l_> the bare system is something <10GB. with nearly all programs installed.
<C2CNL> but it's about partitioning, and to put what on which partition
<k1l_> that makes 110GB for stuff in your /home.
<daftykins> k1l_: we're talking about a dualboot with Windows as it happens
<C2CNL> hoping i could split it optimized over the two
<C2CNL> i'm not too keen on DB'ing windows tbh
<daftykins> i mean even 100GB for Windows, then 20GB odd for ubuntu... games partition on the 500GB for Windows, maybe a /home for ubuntu... something like that
<C2CNL> i'd rather dig in and get it to work on linux
<daftykins> i don't think it's ideal still.
<k1l_> C2CNL: put / and /home on your ssd. then put your data onto that big hdd and mount that big hdd to your ubuntu system.
<C2CNL> k1l_: might, 100GB for windows?
<C2CNL> i hate this so much right now, lol, means i have to reinstall the desktop aswell
<daftykins> i dunno if k1l_ knows we were talking about dualbooting
<daftykins> err what? why touch the desktop? that's an insane claim
<eelstrebor> from zdnet: Here comes the first Ubuntu Linux tablet - http://www.zdnet.com/article/here-comes-the-first-ubuntu-linux-tablet/?tag=nl.e539&s_cid=e539&ttag=e539&ftag=TRE17cfd61
<daftykins> eelstrebor: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<k1l_> well, windows is very space hungry and its a pain when it filled up.
<eelstrebor> this is ubuntu isn't it?
<C2CNL> daftykins: two pc's, both need to run WoW, one is this laptop, the other is a desktop running only ubuntu
<daftykins> eelstrebor: support only, not general chat.
<C2CNL> k1l_: exactly
<k1l_> eelstrebor: this channel is support only. please read the guidelines
<C2CNL> it's even in the topic =P "#ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Suppot Channel"
<eelstrebor> i was gonna ask a question about it but if you're gonna be jerks then i'll see you in about a year - bye!
<C2CNL> woah, sorry for my humor o_O
<gevs> hey there, having problems with sound (USB loudspeakers) + bluetooth mouse (HP).. when i have nothing running producing audio output, i hear this "bzzzzz" sound, which is getting louder whenever i scroll (when i click a mouse button it make the sound louder too) ; so i'm thinking there is some kind of frequence problem between the two... but could there be a driver update or so using ubuntu that fixes this ?
<C2CNL> gevs: lol, had that issue aswell a long time ago
<gevs> damn disturbing ..
<gevs> been two months now
<C2CNL> still don't know what the umpf it was
<gevs> and today i am getting rid of it :P
<C_minus> I followed the fix in this site (for mismatched mbr gpt) and now my laptop doesn't boot. no grub. just blinking cursor on black screen.
<C_minus> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545787
<daftykins> yeah following obscure forums advice isn't always too great
<C_minus> so i assume i've gotta use my new fresh new backup!
<Jordan_U> C_minus: You said that you had that error on a USB drive. Did you repair your USB drive or your internal drive?
<OerHeks> gdisk is oke, choose 2: gpt
<C_minus> no i didn't have that error on a usb drive. this is my laptop's hard drive
<Jordan_U> C_minus: (Though I now realize that I may be confusing you with someone else).
<C_minus> so i assume my fix is now to take my external hard drive backup and use dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda
#ubuntu 2016-02-06
<Jordan_U> C_minus: Any time you change anything related to partitioning you should re-run grub-install. Also note that if you're on a BIOS based system and using GPT you'll need a BIOS Boot Partition: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#BIOS-installation
<C_minus> Jordan_U I'm not using GPT I'm using MBR
<Jordan_U> C_minus: Then you don't need a BIOS Boot Partition. You do still need to re-run grub-install after changing anything related to partitioning.
<C_minus> So i have the dd backup clone I just made and I'm in live usb mode
<C_minus> how do i resore it to the laptops hard drive?
<daftykins> reverse the command.
<C_minus_> Here's my output for sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL http://paste.ubuntu.com/14898669/
<C_minus_> if I use "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda" will i be able to restore my hard drive to the clone  i just made?
<daftykins> why wouldn't you?
<daftykins> all you're doing is writing from one device to another
<C_minus_> EriC^^ gve me a command earlier i forgot it - to be able to install things on apt-get while using live usb
<C_minus_> it had "universal" in it or something like that
<daftykins> universe? enabling universe repos?
<daftykins> you can always install in a live session - just there's limited space
<C_minus_> sudo apt-get install pv >> E: unable to loate package pv
<daftykins> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (wily), package size 48 kB, installed size 169 kB
<daftykins> yeah that's in the universe repos.
<C_minus_> daftykins it transferred 0 bytes and then quit
<C_minus_> i used "sudo dd if=/dev/sdc | pv | of=/dev/sda bs=512 conv=noerror,sync"
<C_minus_> oh wait i made a mistake
<k1l_> pv is useless if you dont add the size you expect there
<C_minus_> it should have been "sudo dd if=/dev/sdc | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sda bs=512 conv=noerror,sync"
<abdullah> hi
<C_minus_> cool well it's copying. thanks for the help guys. see you on the other side (hopefully)
<Bashing-om> C_minus_: " mn dd " gives an alternative to gain a copy status .
<Fuchs> *man
<Bashing-om> C_minus_: " man dd " **
<Fuchs> not in some of the translated manuals. It's: send SIGUSR1 to it
<Fuchs> that will print the current status
<azizLIGHT> whats the best way to run android apps on ubuntu?
<Majora320> Hello world how r u today?
<Majora320> Hello world how r u today?
<Majora320> Hello world how r u today?
<Majora320> Hello world how r u today?
<Majora320> srysly
<Majora320> y u no answer
<Majora320> its been like 10 seconds
<k1l_> Majora320: try ##chat for chatting
<Majora320> k1l_
<Majora320> w\
<Majora320> y
<nolsen> k1l_: ew ##chat
<nolsen> /msg alis list *social*
<Majora320> #cunt
<Majora320> twitter
<bekks> k1l_: mind to remove him?
<daftykins> ah thankfully the user did
<bekks> :)
<daftykins> good to see nothing has changed in my absence :(
<Fired> WELCOME TO ##ASTARA , HTTP://PEARLTREES.COM/PVPELITER OUR OFFICIAL WEBSITE ... . , THE MOST HIGH CHANNEL FOR HIS PRINCE AND SON ... .  HOW ARE YA ALL , I RELEASE ONE CLASSIFIED GAME FOR YOU ALL , HTTP://Us.runesofmagic.gameforge.com ... . , join ##Astara
<Fired> :)
<Fired> hi ubuntu
<gevs> hey there, having problems with sound (USB loudspeakers) + bluetooth mouse (HP).. when i have nothing running producing audio output, i hear this "bzzzzz" sound, which is getting louder whenever i scroll (when i click a mouse button it make the sound louder too) ; so i'm thinking there is some kind of frequence problem between the two... but could there be a driver update or so using ubuntu that fixes this ?
<Fired> join ##astara
<Fired> ask me question there
<daftykins> Fired: please cease, unless you'd like to be Fired out of a cannon, into the sun
<Fired> haha fucking of mine
<daftykins> k1l_: another customer :)
<ziro`> how can I install make without build-essential ?
<k1l> ziro`: does that make sense?
<ziro`> yes
<ziro`> I have a makefile which performs some tasks which do not require any of the other build tools
<ziro`> therefore I only want make
<daftykins> are you saying it's trying to pull it in?
<daftykins> try apt-get install make --no-recommends
<daftykins> at least i think that's the switch, but it's from memory so it's probably susceptible to error
<ziro`> I'll try, thanks
<dani_> hello happy humans
<daftykins> welcome
<dani_> i have a question... ive recently installed a USB Tv Capture Card.... will my TV card fail to work if i unplug it and plug it into a different USB port???
<daftykins> i doubt there'd be a problem assuming you mean you'd be willing to reboot after - though i doubt it would even necessarily need that
<daftykins> i say try it and see
<dani_> sweet daftykins
<ZoderUch2> The file '/Web.sitemap' required by XmlSiteMapProvider does not exist.
<daftykins> just pasting an error is useless, give context.
<ZoderUch2> daftykins, asp.net for mono linux the asp.net examples menu i try
<Neo> hello everyone, is there a way to make the privilege escalation gui prompt in wily use sudo for authentication? I've given myself the nopasswd option and would like to have it reflect in the GUI
<daftykins> well, obviously that file is missing ;)
<ZoderUch2> aha thanks
<ZoderUch2> yes the ~ does not work
<Neo> ZoderUch2: you may need to specify an XML sitemap, also #mono may be of more help
<ZoderUch2> so i have to change all the ~ to appropriate place where  ~/controls/*files* are
<ZoderUch2> ow ok thanks
<ZoderUch2> well i got asp.net  4 working  but not the samples. only calender and other simple stuff
<shady807> hi
<daftykins> ZoderUch2: maybe it's just expecting you to put the files in /home/username/<here>
<kadico> ahh it's a wonderful day
<azizLIGHT> how do i put a port information into the "connect to server" dialog box on the file browser
<daftykins> "port information"? what protocol?
<daftykins> typically you don't specify a port because it's a protocol such as samba so smb://host/share is enough
<azizLIGHT> http://i.imgur.com/6voOUhj.png
<azizLIGHT> i wanna do sftp
<daftykins> so sftp://host:port/
<SchrodingersScat> azizLIGHT: yep, host:port
<azizLIGHT> ok... sorry that was stupid to ask i guess
<azizLIGHT> i shouldve known
<azizLIGHT> how do i get it to show / instead of /home/me/
<azizLIGHT> i added it as sftp://host:port/ but it took me to /home/me/ not /
<azizLIGHT> weird
<daftykins> yeah because you logged in as a user and that's that user's home
<daftykins> most GUI tools have a 'go up one' button
<azizLIGHT> ah but not Files
<azizLIGHT> is it nautilus i think
<azizLIGHT> i tried nemo, i see what you mean now
<daftykins> it's not a protocol i would share or browse over to be honest, due to the encryption overhead
<ZoderUch2> hey my asp.net 4 mono all the samples work.  1.1 and the 2.0
<ZoderUch2> tabcontrols runtime etc.
<kushi> hello?
<kushi> is this irc for help?
<OerHeks> kushi, yes, ubuntu support.
<Neo> hello everyone, is there a way to make the privilege escalation gui prompt in wily use sudo for authentication? I've given myself the sudoers nopasswd option and would like to have it reflect in the GUI
<OerHeks> Neo, just remove the nopasswd option ?
<daftykins> sounds like you're trying to avoid entering the password to break things, which isn't wise
<OerHeks> now he wants it back, yeah
<Neo> OerHeks: I'm tring to get password-less privilege escalation in all forms
<Ben64> Neo: how often are you using sudo that that is necessary
<daftykins> that's hugely flawed
<daftykins> and a huge risk
<OerHeks> what do you mean with reflecting in the gui? no password is no dialog.
<Neo> Ben64: not very often, but when I have to, it would be nice. I've set this up before with kdesu
<Neo> OerHeks: where this doesn't even show, https://i.imgur.com/4xOdJbr.png
<daftykins> it's a healthy reminder that you're about to do something risky
<Neo> indeed
<daftykins> i think it's quite frankly foolish to even try to get rid of it
<Neo> I'm quite familiar :) I just want it done
<daftykins> well have fun.
<daftykins> i don't like stubborn users :)
<Neo> fair enough
<Neo> ah, it appears the escalation prompt is policykit driven
<Neo> annnnnnd here we go https://askubuntu.com/questions/98006/how-do-i-prevent-policykit-from-asking-for-a-password
<Mike9863> Can anyone recommend a dedicated audiobook player that plays m4b files?
<Neo> Mike9863: DeaDBeeF looks really good, but why not VLC?
<Tin_man> Mike9863, I don't think they have one, but might check this link out..
<Tin_man> http://www.audible.com/
<Tin_man> cloud based, and i believe it works fine with ubuntu, or any linux based os
<somsip> !info deadbeef
<ubottu> Package deadbeef does not exist in wily
<excelsiora> can someone give me the checksum of 64 bit, desktop 12.04.4 iso? (not 5)
<daftykins> it's on the website freely visible
<excelsiora> I had a devil of a time trying to find it
<daftykins> actually, i'm having a painful memory that you've been here asking for people to find you them before
<excelsiora> no, this would be the first time, it's kinda hard to find
<excelsiora> are these correct? http://iso.linuxquestions.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-12.04.4/
<excelsiora> this? http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/SHA256SUMS
<somsip> excelsiora: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/
<excelsiora> ok, my cousin is having technical difficulties, and lord knows where he got his ISO, but I want to be sure it's cool before I let him install
<daftykins> so just get it again from a known good link or torrent
<excelsiora> remember the technical difficulties?
<Mike9863> Neo: VLC doesn't seem to be working well with the files I have, and I'd like something dedicated anyway that has quick features like going back 10 seconds. Right now when I open it in VLC I can't fast forward/rewind at all.
<daftykins> excelsiora: most people have access to more than one computer, to being as vague as that relies on my being able to read your mind about the situation
<daftykins> *so being
<excelsiora> I'm trying to help via phone. We're all frustrated.
<daftykins> get this person to come on direct, we shouldn't have to communicate through an intermediary
<daftykins> chinese whispers aren't fun
<excelsiora> He doesn't seem to have internet access
<daftykins> and has no access to any other machine?
<excelsiora> he's trying to install irssi, but he can't make any progress.
<excelsiora> he's on a 10.04 live cd
<excelsiora> This is a crazy bootstrap
<daftykins> that's ridiculous
<excelsiora> I KNOW!!
<daftykins> no help will be given for EOL releases
<daftykins> well, excelsiora be a part of the solution, not part of the problem :P
<daftykins> i have to say the 12.04 use idea was equally maddening
<excelsiora> I'm in Brooklyn, he's in Atlanta
<excelsiora> He's my cousin
<daftykins> i'm talking about in terms of guidance, not geography.
<excelsiora> Using an ancient computer
<excelsiora> ok, I'm telling him to connect to the internet, any which way, download 14.04, and make his thumbdrive bootable with it.
<excelsiora> And I'm not going to try to help any further.
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<daftykins> if it really is an old machine, perhaps lubuntu or xubuntu would be wiser, too
<excelsiora> 5 gigs of ram on the desktop
<daftykins> CPU + graphics will be the decider then
<excelsiora> i3 550 CPU
<excelsiora> onboard GPU is what he's telling me.
<daftykins> standard ubuntu is fine then
<zamadatix> Does anyone know if there are any issues with display on the new cherry trail line?
<daftykins> that'd be a better question for #linux
<zamadatix> Thanks for the tip.
<excelsiora> can he just drop the iso on his thumbdrive to boot with it?
<excelsiora> or does he need unetbootin?
<rww> ewwnetbootin
<excelsiora> daftykins: ^^^
<daftykins> use dd
<daftykins> or cp
<excelsiora> dd?
<excelsiora> cp?
<daftykins> *sigh*
<excelsiora> he's on windows
<daftykins> see, again you're relying on my mindreading skills
<daftykins> rufus or UUI from pendrivelinux.com
<daftykins> i don't think that sounds quite new enough to be EFI so i think extracting the ISO contents alone won't work
<kimdaeuk_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kimdaeuk_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LambdaComplex> friendly reminder that unetbootin is terrible and should never be used
<Astara>  WELCOME TO ##ASTARA , HTTP://PEARLTREES.COM/PVPELITER OUR OFFICIAL WEBSITE ... . , THE MOST HIGH CHANNEL FOR HIS PRINCE AND SON ... .  HOW ARE YA ALL , I RELEASE ONE CLASSIFIED GAME FOR YOU ALL , HTTP://Us.runesofmagic.gameforge.com ... . , join ##Astara
<Astara> join ##astara
<Astara> :0
<Astara> 0x71 only
<Astara> test the game
<C_minus> I'm a little worried. Earlier I made a backup like so "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc" where sda was my 500gb laptop drive, sdc was my 1tb hard drive. Sure enough I messed up my computer and I need to restore. But the tutorials all refer to restoring from a .img file. Is it going to work the way I did it "dd if=/dev/sdc of=/dev/sda"?
<Neo> yes C_minus
<charco> Hi! I am running ubuntu 15.10 and after an update today I rebooted my computer and wifi is no longer working.
<azizLIGHT> C_minus: you wrote your whole hdd to the whole other hdd. as long as you didnt modify the 2nd hdd, should be able to
<Neo> you could also just mount and copy files if you want
<charco> I have no idea what is happening. It can't connect to any network, and if I disable wifi and re-enable it, nothing comes up in the ap list
<charco> What can I do :( ?
<ReScO> Ubuntu's livedvd works better with Secure Boot enabled rather than disabled, and when dual booting with Windows it booted flawlessly
<ReScO> Now it doesn't boot at all
<ReScO> And the livedvd is slow as a slug now
<charco> pls help
<charco> I can't use my computer. It just stopped working. When I run dmesg I get the following errors: *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<charco> and No association and the time event is over
<charco> I tried running a previous kernel version but no luck. Wifi was runnning perfectly today, I installed the updates and rebooted and no more wifi
<Madhumper69> I am quite impressed, for a first time user of linux / ubuntu. 5 hours i have it all setup nicely with php mysql perl webmin etc... making it my main OS. thank you Ubuntu! :)
<genii> Madhumper69: I'm sure if there are any devs in the channel they will be happy for the acknowledgement :)
<Madhumper69> Agreed! :)
<snufft> hi guys
<artois> hi
<snufft> i've got a problem with Ubuntu donwloading bleeding edge kernels. I'm guessing I've added a random PPA at some time, but i don't really know how to figure out which one is responsible for this. can anyone shed some light on how I'd go about figuring out which one it is? (or is it something completely different?)
<snufft> oh and the reason is because if I run anything more recent than 3.13.* I have virtualbox/vagrant problems :(
<xangua> snufft: you could start by listing the PPAs, where are you downloading from these bleeding edge kernel and why you aren't using the kernel from the official Ubuntu repository.
<snufft> i know I can just delete the 3.16/3.19's that are in muy boot folder, but if I could just stop them from downloading, that'd be great :D
<xangua> I don't see how 3.16 and 3.19 are "bleeding edge"
<arman> hey can someone help me with mouse and keyboard issues. My mouse seems to be going in and out of use (sometimes clicks do and dont work)
<snufft> xangua, compiling the list now :) I thought 3.19 was the most recent?
<Ben64> snufft: whats the output of "uname -a"
<snufft> xangua, this is what I've got. it's quite long... http://pastebin.com/PpTamxuN
<snufft> Ben64, Linux pyro-desktop 3.13.0-67-generic #110-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 23 13:24:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<snufft> it's 14.04 if that helps :)
<Ben64> thats 3.13... whats the problem
<ezri> presumably that it keeps upgrading from 3.13 to 3.16 and 3.19
<snufft> Ben64, I'm booted into 3.13. I currently have multipel 3.13's, 3.16's and 3.19's to choose from at boot
<snufft> exactly what ezri said :)
<Ben64> snufft: pastebin the output of "dpkg -S /boot/vm*"
<snufft> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/HMmcfWEb
<snufft> i started deleting them because I was running out of space on /boot
<Ben64> don't delete stuff manually
<snufft> no? i thought that was the only way you could do it? i run out of space on /boot about once ever 3 months
<Ben64> you can remove the package
<arman>  additionally both my mouse and keyboard dont register inputsa until the OS has been on for about 2-3 min or so
<snufft> Ben64, just a sudo apt-get remove?
<Ben64> snufft: ok now pastebin "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<snufft> hahahaha
<snufft> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/Lhsh1pZL
<Ben64> snufft: well theres your problem. you got linux-image-generic-lts-vivid and utopic installed
<Goody> hi
<snufft> Ben64, just having a read of this now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels does sudo dpkg -- remove [image name] sound right?
<Goody> anyone there
<Goody> installed ubuntu studio 15.10
<Goody> :)
<Goody> feel good ubuntu gnome unity
<Ben64> snufft: you can, yes. an easier way is to do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get autoremove"
<arman_> anyone know about mouse connectivity issues?
<Goody> apt-get autoremove is for ubuntu
<Goody> ? i tired other distro .. deleted some of files
<Goody> :(
<snufft> Ben64, I think apt-get update fails due to no space on /boot...
<snufft> let me check
<ghost__> Is this a IRC chat
<arman_> possibly
<ghost__> It's possible a IRC chat?
<ghost__> possibly*
<arman> ?
<ghost__> I've never used this chat application. Just wondering what platform it is.
<Madhumper69> yes your on an irc channel #ubuntu
<arman_> yup
<arman_> hey can someone help me with mouse and keyboard issues. My mouse seems to be going in and out of use (sometimes clicks do and dont work)
<ghost__> Thank you
<Madhumper69> what client are you using ghost? i freshly installed ubuntu never used linux before and i ended up with hexchat
<Madhumper69> hexchat popular for irc?
<LambdaComplex> arman_: check `lsusb` (assuming they're usb) and `dmesg | tail`
<LambdaComplex> might find something useful in dmesg. lsusb is just gonna tell you if they're still connected
<LambdaComplex> Madhumper69: yes
<LambdaComplex> hexchat (gui) and weechat and irssi (terminal) are the most popular
<bbyrhino> quassel is best. quassel is life. quassel is love
<Madhumper69> google also told me the same ;) you prob wrote the article hehe
<ghost__> I'm using Hex as well. I've seen it with most of the Distros I've installed, just never used it. It's honestly been a few years since I've jumped in a chat period.
<LambdaComplex> bbyrhino: literally never heard of it
<arman_> lsusb shows both devices
<bbyrhino> Quassel is an irc client that also has a server which will continue to log updates to your subscribed channels when your client machine is turned off
<LambdaComplex> so....a bouncer?
<ghost__> What's your favorite LambdaComplex?
<LambdaComplex> ghost__: hexchat and weechat
<arman_> so i cant copy and paste the  data from dmesg (mouse is not cooperating)
<Madhumper69> use your keyboard ;)
<arman_> but i seea bunch of errors and things (anything i should be looking for)
<Madhumper69> arman hope you get this working if not a simple 5$ fix and buy a new mouse. have you tried a different port and reboot
<ghost__> What's this room for? Ubuntu help?
<LambdaComplex> ghost__: Consider reading the title :P
<LambdaComplex> "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<Madhumper69> haha
<arman_> yes i have
<ghost__> Oops.. It auto scrolled forward and looked like a link. Apologies
<Madhumper69> ubuntu support how may i assist you today !? lol
<LambdaComplex> arman_: Probably lines starting with "usb" or "input"
<ghost__> lol
<arman_> mouse is fine - works with windows just dandy
<root7> helo
<root7> im a newbie can someone xplain about xchat?
<LambdaComplex> arman_: Just for a reference, I just unplugged my mouse and plugged it back in. http://sprunge.us/CiAX
<LambdaComplex> root7: xchat is old and unmaintained and shouldn't be used. use hexchat instead.
<Madhumper69> agreed
<arman_> i see under my mouse usb submit urb (ctrl) failed -1
<root7> lambdacomplex : is xchat safe for chatting?
<arman_> i see under my mouse "usb submit urb (ctrl) failed -1"
<Madhumper69> why do you ask if xchat is safe for chatting lol?
<LambdaComplex> Madhumper69: he's probably using it
<ghost__> NSA is watching. ;)
<root7> im a newbie Lol hehehe
<LambdaComplex> root7: It hasn't been updated in 5 years. Any security issues found in it since 2010 have not been updated and won't be.
<LambdaComplex> Hexchat is a fork of it
<LambdaComplex> So, basically exactly the same--except actually maintained.
<Madhumper69> lmao funny stuff!
<root7> i afraid the hackers hack my computer lol kwkwkw
<Madhumper69> just use a proxy
<ghost__> Is there an Android app that syncs with any of these programs.
<ghost__> Are*?
<root7> ok ok mad thanks hehehe
<root7> btw where you from?
<arman> here: http://pastebin.com/SnivgAJD
<Madhumper69> everytime i have a question i google or look into forums, when all is exhausted i then come ask questions in this channel. 5/4 times you will get many answers :P
<LambdaComplex> ghost__: With what programs?
<Madhumper69> im a noob and install configured ubuntu in 5 hours all possible by googling, if i asked every question i had they would ban me lol
<ghost__> Hex, Wee, or Qua
<arman_> and also:http://pastebin.com/1iwNSqeE
<root7> heloo
<root7> anyone come from indonesia -_-
<Madhumper69> im from canada
<root7> so far away :D
<xangua> !ot |  Madhumper69 root7
<ubottu> Madhumper69 root7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root7> sori...
<LambdaComplex> arman_: Did this just start recently? I'm wondering if maybe a kernel update caused it
<Madhumper69> first time in this channel, should have r3ead the rules... ;)
<root7> my ubbuntu cannot install eclipse....nyone can help?
<arman_> new install of xubuntu
<Madhumper69> same arman, i love it!
<arman_> im not sure what i like though - just installed debian too (but its really ugly IMO)
<Lingo> gay
<Lingo> wrong irc
<Lingo> sry
<wodjaxk> Lol
<arman_> :)
<Lingo> ubuntu is not gay
<Lingo> centos is
<Lingo> fucking love ubuntu
<arman_> so is gay
<arman_> gay = gay | hl3 confirmed
<wodjaxk> Is the security update on firefox thunderbird, etc... Is that neccessary?
<root7> thanks mad ....
<arman> my mouse will sometime just click through windows and other times not click at all
<Madhumper69> np
<arman> [insert magical fix]
<Madhumper69> arman what kind of mouse is it
<arman> RAT 7
<wodjaxk> Aww rat 7
<arman> ^
<arman> Aww?
<arman> i would like to think the issue isnt the mouse but somehting like X. my keybaord had/has issues aswell
<Madhumper69> tell me if this works rat 7 ubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=871eM-GcdyI
<arman> both devices take a few min to register after OS starts
<Madhumper69> drivers the rat mouse is no typical reg mouse
<arman> I think that vid only shows how to make use of additional buttons on the mouse
<arman> you think it requires drivers (even for the basic functionality - left + right click)
<Madhumper69> well i google rat 7 ubuntu and lots came up im sure if you dig ull figure it out
<Madhumper69> im a noob i wish i could do more :P
<arman> oh i see
<arman> np
<arman> crap
<arman> linux = hard to configure
<Bashing-om> !info eclipse trusty
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<arman> ok then
<Bashing-om> root7: ^^ Do you have the "universe" repository enabled ? Is your system updated ?
<Madhumper69> arman rat has instructions on how to install and configure rat 7 with ubuntu have you been to the manufactures website?
<arman> actually.... no
<Madhumper69> well first thing u should always do is find that then you look in google or youtube youll always find stuff
<arman> can you send me link to that?
<arman> is it from madcatz site?
<Madhumper69> sorry its not from the company i made a mistake but this should do it https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/using-the-cyborg-r-a-t-7-with-ubuntu/
<arman> oh
<Madhumper69> and this is why i love ubuntu love the little puzzles :P
<nookfoo> Test
<Madhumper69> was strange at first but i think i am finally getting use to the toolbar and window options on the left hand side of the screen it makes more sense
<Thinker> some Keys on Keyboard are not Working in ubuntu 14.04....plz help
<wodjaxk> What keys?
<Thinker> K
<Thinker> W
<Thinker> 4
<Madhumper69> how are you typing the keys if they dont work lol?
<Thinker> BY COPYING TEXT
<Madhumper69> tru lol good point. thats weird
<Madhumper69> what kind of keyboard is it?
<Thinker> K works when caps lock is on and holding it for 2 secs
<Thinker> logitech
<Thinker> hey
<Thinker> now it is working
<Thinker> suddenly
<Thinker> i dont know what happens
<Thinker> i will be back after restarting system
<Madhumper69> yeah good idea
<roothorick> after quickly setting up apt-cacher... it's slow. Significantly slower than without, even for repeated apt-get update's
<roothorick> so what am I doing wrong?
<algal> Hello, I am trying to understand what packages it is safe to apt-get purge from my system, or possibly to remove manually. Is this a reasonable place to ask?
<algal> The reason I'm contemplating this is that a known-bug in unattended-upgrade means a long-running production system has run out of inodes, so now I can't run apt-get update -f  because it complains of not enough disk space, so the tools are broken which I would normally use to fix the problem..
<algal> The issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1089195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089195 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "linux-headers will eat your inodes on LTS." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LurkAshF1ake> http://apaste.info/fq7 it's a server, is the file hosts ok?
<algal> LurkAshF1ake: Me? Yes, /etc/hosts is okay, if that's what you mean.
<algal> maybe you were speaking to someone else. :\
<LurkAshF1ake> algal: i get the error "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu"
<wafflejock> LurkAshF1ake: seems like your hostname might not be in your hosts http://askubuntu.com/questions/59458/error-message-when-i-run-sudo-unable-to-resolve-host-none
<LurkAshF1ake> wafflejock: is there a third file other then hosts and hostname?
<wafflejock> LurkAshF1ake: no I don't think so for that issue but see the comment in the accepted answer there
<yoofoo>  I can't get "service mongodb start" on ubuntu 15.10. Please advise
<wafflejock> need to reboot or run that sudo hostname command to set it temporariliy
<yoofoo> oop, sorry. Let me try again.
<wafflejock> yoofoo: anything in your /var/log related to mongo?
<yoofoo>  I can't get "service mongodb start" to work on ubuntu 15.10. Please advise
<LurkAshF1ake> i can sudo but it display the error anyway
<Village> Hello Guys, how i can unzip .tar.bz2 file, " tar " command..?
<wafflejock> LurkAshF1ake: yeah have seen this on some AWS server instances before if the /etc/hostname is listed in the /etc/hosts or you run `sudo hostname myhostname` then it typically solves the issue
<noord> Village: tar xvfj file.tar.bz2
<noord> tar --help | grep bzip2
<Village> let me try
 * LurkAshF1ake fixed
<Village> noord, works, thanks
<wafflejock> LurkAshF1ake: cool good to hear
<wafflejock> algal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253048/safe-to-remove-usr-src-linux-headers-after-purging-older-linux-images <-- may help
<yoofoo> wafflejock, thanks for your quick response. I don't remember exactly, but it had something to do with the fact that ubuntu change from initd to systemd. I can use "mongod start" just find but not "service mongod start".  currently I reinstall mongo 2.6 but would to use 3.2.
<wafflejock> yoofoo: hmm yeah haven't tried 15.10 yet still on 14.04 here so not sure where to look there really, haven't really had much troubleshooting experience with Mongo itself aside from getting it working with the Mongo PHP module on 14.04
<yoofoo> wafflejock, no worries. I appreciate your comment
<algal> wafflejock: interesting. But I'm worried if I erase one and then reboot, I will have erased one it is planning to switch to on the reboot. or that I will erase the one the system is using now. Any thought on how to figure that out?
<wafflejock> algal: well best if you can use apt-get to remove them, can try sudo apt-get autoremove, to see if it's able to clean them up, if it can't run that command you might need to manually delete some stuff first, can maybe see if you have anything in your /tmp or your /var/log that you can clean up to free up a little space to run apt-get
<algal> it can't.
<algal> hmm.. good idea.. maybe /tmp or /var/log has something heavy.
<algal> it's not actually space that's limited, its inodes.
<wafflejock> algal: yeah have just done that before when I had similar issues
<algal> only 434 used in /var/log, and 2 used in /tmp. But I've got 340,000 in use on the system (99%) of capacity.
<wafflejock> yeah if you can just free enough so apt-get can open logs or whatever it needs to do then can autoremove or purge some of the older versions you can see when you `ls -al /usr/src`
<wafflejock> think I ran into that issue on a BeagleBone or RasPi or something
<algal> Do you know if there are commands to tell which kernel version is active or is targeted for use at the next reboot? Or I could try attaching a new drive and moving some directories onto another partition, since i think the inode limit is per partition.
<wafflejock> `uname -a` will show you the current kernel version
<wafflejock> not sure about next reboot really though
<wafflejock> anything before that version should be fine to clean up though
<algal> thanks!
<wafflejock> no prob
<geekguy> why are ubuntu servers so slow
<artois> slowness, probs
<geekguy> getting a 20 kbps download speed
<geekguy> and i am sure its not my internet
<Ben64> well it's probably your internet
<geekguy> i just downloaded a file from firefox at 600 kbps lol
<geekguy> i m sure its not my net..
<geekguy> i came back to ubuntu after like 1 year......the servers used to be good back then
<xangua> And what servers are you using?
<Ben64> it's your internet. you don't have a good connection to the server
<geekguy> India
<geekguy> its where i live
<geekguy> and the speed came down to 14
<xangua> geekguy: have you tried the main servers?
<geekguy> switching
<geekguy> lets see what happens
<geekguy> another thing
<geekguy> how do i get my scrollbar back in unity
<UbuOneKenobi> tiny sticky t bit is world wide access : http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Permissions.html   also it was used for hacking easy before.
<UbuOneKenobi> its on . and .. and tmp etc... lotsa places in ubuntu
 * UbuOneKenobi cringes in terror
<EriC^^> cringes, but for another reason
<UbuOneKenobi> actually access of execution is it...
<UbuOneKenobi> big sticky T is not world wide executable
<UbuOneKenobi> serious shit.
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> it's the end of times i think
<geekguy> apt-get update is still running on the main server
<geekguy> how do i get my scrollbar back in unity
<wafflejock> geekhttp://sysads.co.uk/2014/05/tweak-disable-overlay-scroll-bar-ubuntu-14-04/
<wafflejock> geekguy: ^
<geekguy> thnx wafflejock
<wafflejock> no problem
<UbuOneKenobi> Eric the executable bit sticks onwards... yikes...
<EriC^^> UbuOneKenobi: even if there's no executable bit set, you can always run any executable with /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /path/to/executable , oh the horrors
<UbuOneKenobi> Eric yeah, and thinking of that there still are login versions enabling you to get a Pipe | after bombarding for slowing down and then also two/three signs to login , and there you may write one line to be executed... its horror yeah
<UbuOneKenobi> Eric this stuff need sum fixin if you ask me.
<UbuOneKenobi> also just fresh installed, and removed tpm kos.. and machine is faster, something was in.
<UbuOneKenobi> :P
<BlackDalek> hi all... I installed this python script (a broadband usage meter indicator app for my ISP) and it is working properly, but something must have gone wrong because the indicator icon at top of screen is displaying as a red circle with diagonal line (missing image) instead of the ISP logo like it is supposed to. Any idea how I can fully uninstall it and try again?
<BlackDalek> oops! this is the python script... https://github.com/sioutisc/indicator-internode
<DaMastah> Hi, I'm on 15.10 server and I'm looking for a way of making a "single disk" out of several samba shares. I tried aufs but I get a "device is busy" error when I try to create files in the pool. Mhddfs works but it's in userland so it's kinda slow. Any advice opn making aufs work in my scenario ? Thanks :
<lotuspsychje> !server | DaMastah
<ubottu> DaMastah: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DaMastah> lotuspsychje: OK thanks but to be honest this question isn't server specific at all. Anyone running any flavour of ubuntu could have it
<lotuspsychje> DaMastah: how about the #samba channel could help you out?
<abolfazl123> how i can find a spacial dir ?
<Wulf> abolfazl123: what does "spacial" mean?
<abolfazl123> sorry.for example dir "a"
<Myrtti> specific, then
<Wulf> abolfazl123: find / -type d -name a
<abolfazl123> i want the dir is "a".not "a" is in the name of the dir
<abolfazl123> ???
<Wulf> abolfazl123: your English is bad, I don't understand what you are trying to say. Sorry.
<abolfazl123> sorry.i have a file that name is "a".I want a command that return just the "a" dir.I don't want its return for  example "abolfazl" or any thing that in it name  there is "a".
<abolfazl123> wulf,do you understand?
<Wulf> abolfazl123: no. But let me guess: cd /usr/; dirname $(readlink -env sbin/chroot)
<Wulf> abolfazl123: Is that what you want?
<Wulf> abolfazl123: Make an example. What output do you want?
<malinus> Hello. Why in the world isn't VMware player not distirbuted via the package manager? License problems?
<abolfazl123> a
<abolfazl123> just this
<Wulf> abolfazl123: Where does "a" come from? What are the file names that you have?
<Wulf> malinus: vmware is closed source, right?
<abolfazl123> its just a dir in my pc.and i dont know where is that?
<dani_> i have a question... ive recently installed a USB Tv Capture Card.... will my TV card fail to work if i unplug it and plug it into a different USB port???
<Wulf> abolfazl123: Why do you not know where it is?
<Wulf> abolfazl123: Why do you think that it exists?
<malinus> oh
<akik> abolfazl123: the find command Wulf pasted, did you try it? because that's what finds a dir named "a"
<abolfazl123> akik,which?
<akik> 10:13 < Wulf> abolfazl123: find / -type d -name a
<abolfazl123> akik,I type that.but it find any thing that in name of the dir there is  "a" return.
<Wulf> abolfazl123: if you want "a", the command is: echo "a"
<abolfazl123> :-D
<abolfazl123> thanks
<akik> abolfazl123: -type d -name a returns only dirs named "a", nothing else
<akik> abolfazl123: if you want to use wildcards, you can say -type d -name "*a*"
<akik> abolfazl123: oh i think i know what you mean. it will output errors for directories where you don't have access to
<akik> errors can be made to disappear with 2>/dev/null at the end of the command
<abolfazl123> akik,that's right.I don't have access to root dir.and it print the errors(or anything else).thanks
<Wulf> abolfazl123: find / -type d -name a 2>/dev/null
<abolfazl123> what that wulf?
<dani_> i have a question... ive recently installed a USB Tv Capture Card.... will my TV card fail to work if i unplug it and plug it into a different USB port???
<abolfazl123> I dont understant what you saw.but thanks the command was right.
<Wulf> dani_: if you unplug it, it will fail to work. If you plug it into another usb port, it will start working again.
<Wulf> dani_: but any programs that were using it when you unplugged it may need to be restarted
<czeslaw> 111111
<spmd12345> Hello people
<mariusz_> witam wszystkich
<mariusz_> poszukuję pomocy w zainstalowaniu sterowników do zintegrowanej grafiki z procesora i 3 a dokładnie hd 3000
<akik> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mariusz_> dzieki
<Wulf> reminds me, I still wanted to learn basic Polish
<GuestIRC> hi
<GuestIRC> is this correct sudo ufw deny any to any port 1000:2000 ?
<Megabyte> hello
<Megabyte> Anyone around?
<fzw3625> which version of qemu is in 15.10?
<CacheMoney> question, say I run chrome from terminal, usually the terminal session will just sit there until I close chrome then it will bring back to prompt. Is there a way I can run the command, have it open the program and then just bring back to prompt
<CacheMoney> like a background start or something
<fzw3625> CacheMoney: chrome &
<CacheMoney> perfect
<CacheMoney> fzw3625: praise be to you
<fzw3625> CacheMoney: careful when closing that terminal. better close the shell by saying "exit" rather than closing the terminal by clicking the [x] button. otherwise it could terminate the chrome process because it's one of its children.
<CacheMoney> fzw3625: I would just close the chrome window anyways, I usually just start from the DM
<fzw3625> okay
<gg> hi
<nebraska> i have an ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 2b on sd card 8 gb but its written its only 4gb
<nebraska> whats wrong?
<ikonia> you need to grow the file system
<ikonia> it's a documented process and there are pi tools to do it
<nebraska> grow the file system?
<ikonia> correct,
<ikonia> the image is a static size, so you could have a 4GB, 8GB, 16gb, 32gb etc card,
<ikonia> it will still only make the file system 4gb to fit on the card, as it's static
<ikonia> you have to grow it
<C_minus> "sudo cp lib* /usr/local/cuda/lib64/" Does this mean "copy everything from my pwd that begins with 'lib' to /usr/local...."?
<ikonia> thats right
<C_minus> ikonika you talkin to me?
<ikonia> yes
<C_minus> sweet thanks
<nebraska> but how to do it?
<ikonia> nebraska: it's a documented process and the raspberry pi tools will help
<ikonia> have a quick look for it, and come back with specific questions
<nebraska> well ok, thanks :3
<easyOnMe> Can a celeron laptop be used to run ubuntu 14.04LTS
<ikonia> yes
<exalt> how old is the celeron laptop ?
<easyOnMe> more than six years
<ikonia> easyOnMe: have you looked at the minimum requirements
<ikonia> and made a judgement call how well your laptop meets them
<nebraska> is there any command for formatting all user data on ubuntu?
<ikonia> all the userdate ?
<ikonia> data
<ikonia> formatting a file system formats the file system under the data (blanking the data)
<ikonia> not the actual data
<easyOnMe> Intel Celeron 1.86GHz
<easyOnMe> 2039MB of RAM
<ikonia> and made a judgement call how well your laptop meets them
<ikonia> easyOnMe: have you looked at the minimum requirements
<easyOnMe> hang on I show you the link
<ikonia> easyOnMe: %90 of the questions you ask in here are covered in the official docs
<ikonia> easyOnMe: the channel is here to help you - not do all the work for you
<\sv> umm hey im on ubuntu 15.10 my browser has disappeared onto a different desktop but i dont know how to switch desktops?
<guest___> hi guys, i want to download with wget all pictures from bing and not just the picture from today http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb/PiandiGembro_ROW12991871270_1920x1080.jpg but i get error 404
<C2H5OH> hello, in Unity (14.04), how it is the top right corner called (where the clock is)?  Notification area?  Doesn't that follow the standard tray protocol anymore?
<C2H5OH> I'm running i3 (which accepts tray icons) but nothing appears there (volume, battery, ...)
<\sv> found it
<rightnow> N00b question coming up: If i write /my/path/here/webpack it says no such file or directory.  But if i goto /my/path/here and writes webpack it works. Now can run it from distance?
<C2H5OH> mmm, it's called indicator
<guest___> open dmenu and type for example nm-applet it should appears
<guest___> C2H5OH:  open dmenu and type for example nm-applet it should appears
<guest___> C2H5OH:  then you have to add in the configuration file exec_always nm-applet or another apps for autostar
<guest___> what is the corret commad with wget for download all pictures from http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb/ i get error 404
<akik> guest___: there are no pictures at that address
<MonkeyDust> guest___  blank white page
<guest___> http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb/PiandiGembro_ROW12991871270_1920x1080.jpg
<guest___> it's full of pictures
<akik> no
<akincana> trying to setup netwoking on a unbuntu server booting from a usb stick
<akik> guest___: you have some other page open where you see the pictures or the page owner has decided to make it hard to download them
<guest___> that is the pictures from today i want the old pictures
<akis> hi all. any new driver for RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter to override known issues?
<guest___> there is a way to download them all
<guest___> this is another picture from that address http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb/AxiaVillage_ROW12361765956_1920x1080.jpg
<guest___> but wget http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb/ gives me error 404
<MonkeyDust> guest___  ty wget the .jpg itself
<akincana> I have entered my ip adress submask and gateway and ip for servers but not connecting so cannot continue with install--any suggestions?
<Wulf> akincana: perhaps you made a silly mistake?
<guest___> MonkeyDust:  i want all the pictures not just today's pictures
<Wulf> akincana: why do you even have to enter this information? use DHCP!
<abolfazl123> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abolfazl123> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abolfazl123> whats the problem?
<abolfazl123> I cant install any thing!!!
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  paste this command in a teminal window    sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<akincana> ok letme explain on my laptop I have legacy and ufi in BIOS for some reason IN UFI mode I can use DHCP but when I get to the end of the install remove the usb  it does not dual boot although I can see that everything is installed on that partrion its a BIOS thing I am told so I have to boot and change BIOS to leacy thats why I need these details for network
<abolfazl123> what do fuser?
<akincana> legacy
<abolfazl123> it's not work
<jatt> man fuser
<abolfazl123> ok.but the problem not solve
<jatt> post exact command you are using
<akincana> what I could try is install ubuntu desktop what may work but I want to run a server with vbox inside headless
<abolfazl123> I am downloading a package form ubuntu software center.but it stop.how I can kill that?(I think the problem is that)
<jatt> ps aux | grep dpkg
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  kill `pgrep center`   <-- those are backticks
<akincana> Wulf: did you read my reply any ideas?
<Wulf> akincana: huh? not yet
<Wulf> akincana: what kind of system do you want to have eventually? desktop? server? vbox?
<akincana> server running vbox headless
<Wulf> akincana: how old is the laptop?
<akincana> its pretty new got it last year
<C2H5OH> this is what I was looking for: https://github.com/GGleb/indicator-systemtray-unity
<Wulf> akincana: which ubuntu version are you trying to install?
<abolfazl123> they don't work.this was work:http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<akincana> ubuntu 14.04.3-server adm 64 bit
<Wulf> akincana: try 15.10
<MonkeyDust> akincana  there's also #ubuntu-server
<akincana> ok but still may get the network thing in legacy boot
<vishu> Hello Guys
<Wulf> akincana: btw, I install all of my computers via network (pxe boot). Haven't seen any that I couldn't install that way.
<akincana> Wulf: ok thanks what BIOS settings do you use for pxe boot
<Wulf> akincana: depends. Sometimes I try to disable anything uefi related. Or I use a signed boot loader
<Wulf> akincana: and of course enable netboot :)
<yori> to download all images from a website into a single folder: wget -r -P /save/location -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png http://www.domain.com
<akincana> Wulf: ok thanks I will keep trying
<akincana> WULF: ITS THERE A REALLY MINIMAL INSTALL i COULD TRY DO YOU THINK ?
<akincana> sorry caps
<yori> i recommend CENTOS 6.x MINIMAL EDITION
<Wulf> akincana: normal installation of ubuntu isn't too big
<akincana> true its about 500mb
<akincana> or above
<frojnd> Hi there. I just got 2 hard drvies (sata) that are encrypted with luks. How do I mount them? What do I need to install?
<k1l> !minimal | akincana
<ubottu> akincana: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k1l> akincana: there is even netinstall or pxe boot isos
<root7> hello
<root7> anyone can help me to use python?
<root7> on ubbuntu
<yori> what do you want to know about python?
<Wulf> root7: type "python" in your shell
<akincana> ok thanks for the link
<root7> yes i was type it...but i didnt understand ...how to understand python llanguage
<Wulf> root7: #python
<root7> the python script yori
<akincana> also i seem to remember that in legacy boot something relating to pxe
<JZA> root7: usually you need to put a .py extension on the file and also in the file you can put !#/usr/env python
<Wulf> #!
<yori> vi helloworld.py
<k1l> root7: that is more a python issue than an ubuntu issue. i would suggest to ask in #python for beginners documentation.
<JZA> root7: but you should take a course in python
<yori> #!/usr/bin/python
<yori> print "Hello World"
<JZA> Wulf: rihgt
<Wulf> and it's just #!/usr/bin/python3  (or python2)
<yori> ./helloworld.py
<MonkeyDust> root7  type  /j #python
<frojnd> cryptesetup did the trick
<root7> sorry.... i means ....im a newbie in python if i wanna learn about python do you have link address for learn python??
<arthar360> Hi..I want to open the "User Accounts" window from command line. What command should I use?
<JZA> does ubuntu has a package stats applications.
<Wulf> root7: join channel #python
<JZA> like an application that measure the use of each package
<root7> like eclipse  java?
<root7> thanks wulf...
<JZA> I come from mandriva and has a drakstats that will give you a measure of the use of rpm packages installed by their package manager, how often they are used.
<Eclipse> pls
<k1l> JZA: you can look with "rdepends" what other packages made that packge to get installed.
<root7> wulf how to chat with red text? sory im newbie hehe
<Wulf> root7: I don't. You client adds the red colour.
<k1l> root7: its called "highlight" your irc client does that when your nickname is mentioned by others
<root7> wulf : ohh oke... thank very much wulf ....
<root7> kll: hahaha yeah....lol
<root7> if i use xchat is that secure for my pivacy?
<Wulf> root7: No. I know that you're from Indonesia. Jakarta?
<root7> where u know? from IP ?
<root7> yeah  indonesia but not jakarta...
<root7> wulf
<suprnaut> Hi Everyone!
<suprnaut> I changed my UID to 501 for mac file sharing, and all is fine, except for now my user doesn't show on the login screen.  I have edit both the UID_MIN and GID_MIN in /etc/login.defs to 500, but still I am having no luck.  Is there something I missed?
<suprnaut> I changed my UID to 501 for mac file sharing, and all is fine, except for now my user doesn't show on the login screen.  I have edit both the UID_MIN and GID_MIN in /etc/login.defs to 500, but still I am having no luck.  Is there something I missed?
<C_Minus> what's the difference between say "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" and "dd=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb/mybackup.img" ?
<ikonia> C_Minus: the later won't work
<ikonia> the former will
<C_Minus> ikonia do you see what i was trying to do though? how do i make an "image" file?
<ReScO> Heyo
<ikonia> C_Minus: you write it to a file system, not a device file
<ReScO> My laptop uses UEFI and Secure Boot
<ikonia> the file system must not be on the device you are copying from
<ReScO> I tried installing while secure boot was turned on, no UEFI boot entries to be found
<ReScO> Then I turned secure boot off, but now the livedvd is slow as hell
<C_Minus> so i would need to mount the target destination, move to some directory on it and say "dd if=/dev/sda of=~/mybackup.img"?
<tuxedo> hello
<ikonia> C_Minus: correct, as long as ~/ is not on /dev/sda{1,2,3,4,5,6,whatever} you're fine
<ReScO> Also, my laptop supports adding Secure Boot Keys to the system
<C_Minus> so in one case (sda -> sdb entire clone) you don't need to mount anything. but to make an image FILE (i.e. in a filesystem) you need to mount the destination and write it there?
<C_Minus> what is the advantage of making the image file over the first approach (if any?)
<ikonia> C_Minus: you seem to want the image file - so you must know the advantage for you
<i`> hello all i have some promblem when i connect with putty on one of my servers i get an error server sent disconnect message type 2 this error ecour just with one of my servers
<i`> i'm using ubuntu 14.10
<ikonia> C_Minus: there are pros/cons, it's just down to the users needs, just keep in mind it is a block by block copy
<MonkeyDust> i`  14.10 is dead
<MonkeyDust> !eol | i`
<ubottu> i`: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<i`> ahh sorry
<i`> is not 14.10
<i`> is cat /etc/issue
<i`> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<ReScO> How come the livedvd is faster (boot time shorter aswell) when secure boot is turned on?
<ioria> linoc
<MonkeyDust> i`  15.04 support ended a few days ago
<i`> ok MonkeyDust but you have an explain why i keep get that error i search on google and find some fix but none work
<i`> and on another server
<i`> with 12.04 ubuntu i dont get that error
<ikonia> i`: move to a supported release
<i`> how i do that because if i give apt-get upgrade and get that error ?
<i`> or i give the command in nohup ?
<ikonia> apt-get gives an ssh error ?
<i`> yes that to
<k1l> i`: what exact error? can you pastebin?
<ikonia> what ?
<i`> yes
<i`> i make a screen
<ReScO> I can't even install Ubuntu e.e
<i`> this is the screen
<i`> http://s27.postimg.org/dkykytea9/putty_error.png
<MonkeyDust> i`  upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<ReScO> Am I muted?
<ikonia> ReScO: no
<ikonia> i`: your session is being terminated, look in the auth log and syslog to get a clue, most probably network related,
<ikonia> I would suggest upgrading to a supported releaes to take this forward, use the console if there is a risk of disconnection during the upgrade
<i`> ikonia thanks i will look
<ReScO> I'm trying to install 15.10, I already have to use nouveau.modeset=0 as boot flag to get it to boot into LightDM
<ReScO> Otherwise X won't even start
<warrantyvoid> i`: try unchecking "Attempt GSSAPI authentication (SSH-2 only)" in your putty settings
<LunatiK_Member> Yoo !
<ikonia> warrantyvoid: why would that impact an already connected session
<LunatiK_Member> How are you ?
<warrantyvoid> i`: yes, you'll have to save those settings to a putty profile and reconnect with the profile
<ikonia> warrantyvoid: why would that impact an already connected/authed session ?
<saeed> hi, any good mail clients for ubuntu ?
<ReScO> Thunderbird
<saeed> its kind of heavy for my laptop
<saeed> but thanks
<saeed> also has anyone made F.lux work on their system?
<ReScO> Yup, Turn to red iirc
<k1l> saeed: use redshift. that is in the repos
<ReScO> Oh redshift that was it
<saeed> oh never heard of it
<saeed> thanks im gonna try that
<saeed> im new to Linux
<saeed> came from mac
<saez> slt
<ReScO> Frigging hell
<Bassem> how can i compress folder into rar
<ikonia> use the rar command
<ikonia> or the rar gui
<ReScO> I can't find anything useful on Google
<root7> helo
<ReScO> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu properly om UEFI?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ReScO> Already read through it
<ikonia> ReScO: it should be documnted on the install page
<ReScO> Followed all steps
<ikonia> or the link MonkeyDust has just provided
<ReScO> Didn't work
<Java_> Hey #ubuntu
<ikonia> so you need to feed back why didn't work to people and they can try to help
<k1l> ReScO: might be possible that your device needs some special treatment. so i would look out for experiences with your exact device.
<ReScO> After installing it boots straight into the bios
<ReScO> Ubuntu's EFI entry is nowhere to be found
<root7> resco use win32diskimager
<ikonia> that suggests the efi partition is not there
<ikonia> ReScO: ok - so now you know the problem, the efi boot section is missing,
<Java_> I want to put Windows on my Ubuntu Laptop, most likely 7, and I'm not sure the steps needed for it. I probably want to dual-boot, not use a VM.
<ReScO> ikonia: I've placed the EFI partition on the grub disk
<ikonia> you can either try to work out why, or manually correct it
<ReScO> Which was sdb
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | Java_
<ubottu> Java_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ReScO> Then tried to place the EFI partition on SDA along with grub
<ikonia> Java_: if possible install windows then ubuntu, if not, install ubuntu then windows and manually correct the boot loader
<ReScO> No dice
<imrekt> Java_, select 'install alongside Windows 7' in install
<k1l> Java_: make room for a partition. then install windows into that partition. then re run the ubuntu usb to get the ubuntu bootloader again
<Java_> Perfect. Thanks guys.
<imrekt> Java_, your welcome.
<soupnanodesukar> ReScO: I usually create a fat32 /boot/efi partition and leave /boot on the / partition.
<ReScO> soupnanodesukar: that was my guess aswell, did that on the first try
<soupnanodesukar> ReScO: your bios should also have a legacy CSM boot mode. I would suggest using that if possible in this case.
<ReScO> I can use CSM, but doesn't that boot way slower?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> zero impact on boot
<ReScO> Ahh
<ReScO> Will do that then
<ReScO> No more high res boot splash tho
<ikonia> it can do hi-res boot splash just fine
<Gleo> I keep getting this error on ubuntu 14.04
<Gleo> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: 	LANGUAGE = (unset), 	LC_ALL = (unset), 	LANG = "en_IN"
<ikonia> and what are you doing to get that error
<ikonia> as it's complaining your locale is not set correctly
<Bassem> when i open folder and minimize it,when i click on files it open another directory to home not the minmize folder,how can i make it always restore the minimize folder first
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  roll with the middle mouse button over the opened nautilus icon
<MonkeyDust> nautilus/files
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, thanks thats work fine,,where i can learn such this things
<cfhowlett> !manual | Bassem
<ubottu> Bassem: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  learn it like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, im trying
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  sometimes you find useful tricks by accident
<homa> hi my friends
<C_minus> Yesteday I backed up my laptop drive with dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc. Since then I have restored my laptop from that backup. Now I want to make a second backup (on a different external drive). Using the same command gave me an I/O error. What's up with that?
<ikonia> "what's up with that" ???
<ikonia> why don't you give the exact command and the exact error
<ikonia> C_minus: you have to help us, to you help you.
<C_minus> i'll go back to my live environment and try again...
<ikonia> what was the command you used
<ikonia> and the fact that it's a livecd can also be a factor here as the livecd runs in RAM, so you can "over flow it"
<ReScO> ikonia, CSM was enabled, still had EFI, apparently my laptop won't do BIOS
<ikonia> ReScO: you have no legacy mode ?
<ReScO> Nope
<ikonia> ReScO: you'll have to work the problem through then
<ReScO> CSM was enabled, installer told me to add a EFI partition
<ReScO> I'm assuming the EFI partition should be on the same disk as the / partition
<ikonia> this is all covered in the install doc
<ikonia> and the disk doesn't matter, as long as the pre-boot-environment can read it
<Phylop> do-release-upgrade isn't working for me... http://pastebin.com/u7gWMtFv
<Phylop> ubuntu 12.04.5
<ikonia> so the repo you are using is 404'ing
<ikonia> look at the repo
<C_minus> ikonia i'm back in my live usb environment. it went a bit further before throwing error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14912417/
<Phylop> update my sources.list?
<cfhowlett> Phylop, trying to go to quantal which is end of life
<cfhowlett> Phylop, you should be able to upgrade direct to 14.04.3
<ikonia> C_minus: why are you doing that silly dd command
<ikonia> C_minus: look at the error  it's CLEAR ENGLISH
<ikonia> "no space left on device"
<C_minus> it's 1TB
<ikonia> so ?
<C_minus> what's wrong with the dd? i used it yesterday to make a backup that worked
<ikonia> C_minus: why are you piping it through pp
<ikonia> and using 2 seperate dd commands ?
<C_minus> so that i can see the progress
<Phylop> cfhowlett, how do i upgrade direct?
<ioria> Phylop,   quantal.tar.gz.gpg'    missing  ? ? ?  maybe you add some improper repos
<ikonia> C_minus: why are you also trying to mount/unmount whole disks
<EriC^^> C_minus: sdc doesn't show
<ikonia> C_minus: look at your own output
<ikonia> there is no device called /dev/sdc
<Phylop> yeah, maybe, does anyone have an original sources.list?
<ioria> Phylop,  can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Phylop> yeah, one sec
<ikonia> C_minus: you shouldn't be trying to do this if you can't grasp the basics of what you're doing
<Bassem> any one use XDM or XTREME DOWNLOAD MANAGER?
<charco> help!! :( I updated ubuntu and my wifi stopped working :( I'm getting iwlwifi ... : No association and the time event is over already in dmesg.
<ikonia> you've basically filled up your ram as /dev will be mounted in ram or at worst your local disk
<C_minus> that's very helpful and all, only i did it yesterday and it worked.
<C_minus> oh i see
<ikonia> C_minus: because you are doing it blindly
<C_minus> what would you recommend then?
<ikonia> you ca'nt just type the same thing as yesterday
<EriC^^> C_minus: try dmesg | grep sdc
<cfhowlett> Phylop, system > software updater > settings > updates > Notify me of new ubuntu version for long-term-support releases
<Phylop> ioria, http://pastebin.com/KWky8cCa
<Phylop> it's ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !webmin | Phylop,
<ubottu> Phylop,: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Phylop> ah, i'll remove it
<C_minus> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/14912521/
<cfhowlett> Phylop, wait 1 and I'll find the cli command to update LTS
<C_minus> ikonia ok well i don't really have much alternative to dd right now. i need a backup. clonezilla won't work for me.
<Phylop> thanks!
<ikonia> C_minus: clonezilla works for everyone
<EriC^^> C_minus: maybe that's old? try cat /proc/partitions
<ikonia> C_minus: if it's not workig for you - you have an underlying problem you need to resolve
<Phylop> i commented out webmin from my sources.list and do-release-upgrade still fails
<Phylop> do i need to refresh apt or something?
<cfhowlett> Phylop, right.  it's trying to go to the next release which is already dead.  wait 1 and I'll sort your for LTS
<Phylop> aaah, gotcha
<cfhowlett> 12.04 >>> 14,.04
<C_minus> ikonia So... I'm sure it would work but first i need to resolve some mbr gpt mismatch problem. and when I followed somebody's advice on how to fix it, it destroyed everything and  required the dd restore i had made.
<ikonia> C_minus: gpt/mbr has nothing to do with it, clonezilla does a clone the same as dd
<ikonia> C_minus: again - if it's not working you have an underlying problem you need to address,
<ioria> Phylop,  what error do you get this time ?
<C_minus> ikonia http://superuser.com/questions/884608/clonezilla-fails-at-cloning-with-mismatched-gpt-and-mbr-partition
<Phylop> same error
<ikonia> C_minus: doesn't matter
<C_minus> ikonia that's great and i'd love to. but for now i'd just like to backup.
<C_minus> ikonia what doesn't matter?
<ikonia> C_minus: you've already taken a backup
<ikonia> C_minus: why are you taking more backups ?
<Phylop> i think this might be what i need https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-lts-to-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<C_minus> because i just installed some stuff that was a real pain, and i'd like to backup 6/02/16
<cfhowlett> Phylop, found it:  sudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ioria> Phylop,  cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ikonia> C_minus: why are you installing stuff - before resolving the issue
<cfhowlett> and change "normal" to "LTS"
<ikonia> C_minus: dd should not be used as a backup like this, it's not an "incremental" backup system
<cfhowlett> Phylop, like you, I do LTS only. here's my file https://paste.ubuntu.com/14912588/
<C_minus> ikonia i understand it's not ideal. but i'm not paid to play with partition tables. i need a backup so i can work.
<ikonia> C_minus: you're approaching this totally wrong and you'll end up with an unusuable setup
<ikonia> C_minus: you can't just blindly type dd commands and hope it works/wonder why it's not
<truexfan81> anyone familiar with kimsufi? i just installed ubuntu trusty server on mine and for some reason can't connect to it, server keeps closing the ssh connection
<Phylop> that worked!
<C_minus> great. well i linked you tot the clonezilla problem i have. what do you make of that?
<Phylop> awesome
<S-USA|Phone> C_minus: what are you on about? Partition tables don't matter when you're taking a backup with, sharp neIlla
<Phylop> thank you
<S-USA|Phone> *Clonezilla
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Phylop
<C_minus> S-USA|Phone http://superuser.com/questions/884608/clonezilla-fails-at-cloning-with-mismatched-gpt-and-mbr-partition
<ikonia> C_minus: just zero the target disk
<ikonia> C_minus: thats it - job done
<C_minus> what - format it?
<Phylop> i'm doing this upgrade on a virtual server in toronto, over ssh
<ikonia> no, zero it
<ikonia> write zero's to it
<Phylop> hopefully it doesn't go haywire
<Phylop> because the remote console interface for the vm isn't working anymore because the hosting provider is using a shitty javascript client
<cfhowlett> Phylop, should be point and shoot
<C_minus> ikonia is this capability in "disks" under "format" - overwrite existing data with zeros?
<ikonia> C_minus: the target disk you're trying to clone to, do you want to keep the original data on that disk ?
<C_minus> ikonia no i dont
<ReScO> So
<ReScO> At the boot loader device selection
<ikonia> C_minus: ok so dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/the_disk_you_want bs=10M
<ReScO> I can select SDA and SDB
<ikonia> C_minus: that will totally zero/blank the disk
<ReScO> But also partitions
<ReScO> What should I choose?
<ikonia> you can then use it with clonezilla
<advx_> Hi, Good Evening..
<C_minus> ikonia 1 more thing - the external hard drive seems to think it's only got 8GB instead of 1TB. what can i do about that?
<ikonia> C_minus: why do you think that ?
<C_minus> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/14912708/
<advx_> Help needed, want to recover micro sd card, unable to mount, just show in gparted as /dev/sdb, made a dd image file... used testdisk / photorec but not able to identify partition...
<ikonia> C_minus: that is NOT how you measure disk space
<ikonia> C_minus: we've already told you /dev/sdc is not on your system so it's filling up the harddisk/ram
<ikonia> C_minus: this was explained to you 15 minutes ago
<ReScO> What device / partition should I select for grub?
<ReScO> SDB or SDB2 where the / mount is on?
<C_minus> ikonia are you sure about that? I've since unplugged and replugged it http://paste.ubuntu.com/14912734/
<ikonia> C_minus: ok, this looks better
<ikonia> C_minus: first of all unmount anythin from it
<C_minus> sudo umount /dev/sdc?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats the whole disk
<ikonia> from that output - what do you see as a mounted file system
<C_minus> ikonia individual partitions?
<ikonia> from that output - what do you see as a mounted file system
<advx_> its just /dev/sdb
<ikonia> C_minus: from that output - what do you see as a mounted file system
<advx_> its of a samsung note phone...(sd card)
<C_minus> i dont know
<advx_> unable to locate or mount sdb1...
<Bassem> any one use XDM or XTREME DOWNLOAD MANAGER?
<ikonia> C_minus: look at the output you've just pasted - what shows a mounted file system
<ikonia> Bassem: dont need to type in caps - just ask your real question
<C_minus> swap, /cdrom, /media/ubuntu/bakup
<Bassem> ikonia, it was copy paste didnt mean it
<ikonia> C_minus: ok - and out of that, what is hanging off the device /dev/sdc
<ReScO> Found it, SDB so it boots all systems on that disk
<C_minus> sdc1
<cfhowlett> Bassem, also avoid "does anyone else ..." questions.  state your problems and isssues for best results.
<frankslapper> hi .. i am trying to use an upto date version of opensslbut if i choose to uninstall the current version it will uninstall a lot of other packages .. what i would like to do is use openssl v101r or 102f .. is there anything i can do to avoid uninstalling ?
<ikonia> C_minus: ok, and what file system is on sdc1 ?
<ikonia> (as in what mount point)
<C_minus> vfat?
<ikonia> C_minus: no, sorry, what mount point is hangind off /dev/sdc1
<C_minus> im not entirely sure what you mean, but /media/ubuntu/bakup
<ikonia> C_minus: ok, well done thats it
<ikonia> C_minus: so if you mount / unmount file systems - and you know /media/ubuntu/bakup is a mounted file system on the device you want to use, what do you need to do to that filesystme/mount point
<C_minus> i want to unmount /media/ubuntu/bakup?
<ikonia> C_minus: perfect, well done
<C_minus> with sudo umount /media/ubuntu/backup?
<ikonia> C_minus: you go tit
<ikonia> got it
<exio4> is there any standard site to look up for touchpad issues of the kind "double tap works, but clicking (with the hardware button) doesn't"? most of the stuff is related to the opposite
<C_minus> ikonia because it began the dd copy earlier, it's all messed up though. it has all these partitions when i view it in "disks"
<ikonia> C_minus: ok - so lets fix this
<C_minus> and in gparted, /dev/sdc is "unallocated" 7.78GiB
<ikonia> C_minus: did you umount the file system
<C_minus> i did unmount /media/ubuntu/bakup yes
<ikonia> C_minus: ok - so "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc"
<C_minus> it's asking me for a command
<ikonia> C_minus: ok so "d"
<ikonia> and keep doing that until all the patitions are gone
<C_minus> No partition is defined yet!
<ikonia> then "w" to write the changes to disk once you are happy
<ikonia> C_minus: could you press "q" to quit out and do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc" please
<ikonia> put the output in a pastebin
<C_minus> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/14912948/
<ikonia> C_minus: ok - so "sudo fdisk /dev/sdc"
<ikonia> C_minus: then hit "n" then "p"
<ikonia> take the default pramaters for size
<ikonia> then "w" to save and quit
<C_minus> ikonia ok done and done. back to being asked for the next command
<ikonia> if you've done "w" do "q" to quit
<ikonia> then sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc and you should see 1 big partition
<C_minus> erm yes ok. gparted still considers it to be 7.78GiB though
<ikonia> C_minus: the partition table will need to be re-read
<ikonia> partprobe should do that
<ikonia> (or a quick reboot)
<C_minus> ok i'll reboot thanks for the help thus far
<C_minus_> ikonia ok i'm back. sdc1 is now considered to be 1.96GiB by gparted.
<ikonia> C_minus_: please show me the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc"
<C_minus_> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/14913089/
<ikonia> C_minus_: thats not a 1TB disk
<ikonia> that looks like a 2GB USB
<C_minus_> ikonia oh damn. that must be the liveusb
<C_minus_> duuur very stupid of me
<ikonia> C_minus_: this is why I said you shouldn't be doing this sort of messing around
<ikonia> C_minus_: (not calling you for it)
<ikonia> but dd should not be used how you want to use it
<cfhowlett> and this is why we don't just blindly keyboard command.  :)
<truexfan81> can someone help me with a package name translation?
<C_minus_> yeah well ok. is it ready to take a regular dd copy now?
<ikonia> C_minus_: on a 2gb usb, yes
<truexfan81> on fedora its compat-libstdc++-33.i686 i'm trying to find the ubuntu trusty equivalent
<C_minus_> the external hard drive is sdb
<ikonia> C_minus_: so you need to look at the state of sdb
<ikonia> and you tell us
<cfhowlett> truexfan81, search utility  http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<C_minus_> this is for sdb http://paste.ubuntu.com/14913146/
<cfhowlett> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all truexfan81
<ikonia> C_minus_: so you can use that and it will overwrite the partition table on that disk
<C_minus_> ikonia but that's a good thing right - because then i'll be able to restore my laptop in a single command just by reversing the if of
<advx_> bye 4 now...
<ikonia> C_minus_: should work
<ikonia> C_minus_: again, just to stress this should not be your "normal" backup approach
<C_minus_> ikonia i realise that, it's not the most convenient. i'll get on that MBR/GPT thing asap but i have other priorities right now... P.S. you mentioned i was doing dd in a silly way. what would you recommend?
<ikonia> C_minus_: to be honest, I think I should just leave you to do what you want to do - how you want to do it
<C_minus_> what was silly about it ikonia?
<ikonia> you where making it more complex than it neeeded to be
<ikonia> when you didn't really understand what you where doing
<C_minus_> the pv thing? i read that i needed that in order to check progress.
<C_minus_> you reckon i should navigate into the external hard drive and make an image ~/mybackup.img
<C_minus_> rather than just sda -> sdb ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pukapy> hey
<AlexPortable> What's the difference between gnome-session-fallback and gnome-session-flashback ?
<C_minus_> dd failed again http://paste.ubuntu.com/14913397/
<homa> how can i give film from my desktop in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !recordmydesktop | homa
<cfhowlett> homa, recordmydesktop  is on the ubuntu software center
<C_minus_> can anyone think why this copy might have failed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14913460/
<homa> good bye my friends
<Wulf> How can I build kernel packages from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git? I'm getting "cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!".
<Masao-Kun> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 15.10 and I'm lost; how do I install themes?
<ikonia> why do you need a change log to build a packag e?
<ikonia> !thenes | Masao-Kun
<ikonia> Masao-Kun: you'll find unity has only very few themes available
<ikonia> !themes | Masao-Kun
<ubottu> Masao-Kun: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Masao-Kun> What do I do after I downloaded one? ubottu
<Omnipotent> Masao-Kun, Kamehameha.
<ikonia> !changethemes | Masao-Kun
<ubottu> Masao-Kun: To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<freebeliever_01> WE PRETEND FREEDOM!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFMMXRoSxnA     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lupgHYiK9Q
<cfhowlett> freebeliever_01, do not spam this channel!!
<Masao-Kun> I can't change my theme, I put the extracted tar.gz archive in my .themes folder, selected the theme in Tweak Tool, but nothing happened.
<S-USA|Phone> Masao-Kun: GNOME?
<Masao-Kun> I think so
<S-USA|Phone> You have to extract the tarball first
<Masao-Kun> I did
<S-USA|Phone> Is there a subdirectory in the tarball?
<Masao-Kun> Let's see
<S-USA|Phone> Structure is important
<Masao-Kun> There are a few folders, gtk-2.0, gtk-3.0, unity, etc
<Masao-Kun> And an index.them file
<S-USA|Phone> Hmmmmmmmm... That's about right...
<xangua> Masao-Kun: if you're on unity, you need unity-tweak-tool
<Masao-Kun> Okay
<Masao-Kun> I don't know what I'm using, to be honest
<Masao-Kun> I *think* it's Gnome
<S-USA|Phone> Masao-Kun: is there a top bar that reads "Activities" on the left?
<Masao-Kun> No
<S-USA|Phone> What does it say then?
<S-USA|Phone> Is there a clock in the middle?
<Masao-Kun> No
<Masao-Kun> Minimize, close, etc buttons
<Masao-Kun> XChat
<S-USA|Phone> Masao-Kun: can we have a screenshot?
<Masao-Kun> Yes, let's see
<Masao-Kun> Can I use print screen?
<Masao-Kun> Nevermind
<Masao-Kun> http://i.imgur.com/VKruCsG.png S-USA|Phone
<geksd> How to set pastebinit expiration to 1 hour for pastebin.com?
<S-USA|Phone> Masao-Kun: that's Unity, dude
<Masao-Kun> Okay
<S-USA|Phone> You need the Unity tweak tool, as xangua said earlier
<Masao-Kun> Okay, I'll try
<Masao-Kun> I clicked on the theme I wanted, but nothing happened
<Masao-Kun> http://i.imgur.com/B6iDiei.png
<S-USA|Phone> Masao-Kun: try logging out and back in?
<Masao-Kun> Okay, brb
<Masao-Kun> Logged out, and logged in again; nothing changed
<Masao-Kun> Maybe my Ubuntu is corrupt or something
<S-USA|Phone> Hmm... Dunno about this one. Never really thought of applying themes to Unity...
<Masao-Kun> Can't I change from Unity to Gnome or something?
<S-USA|Phone> The best way to do that is a clean install, but you can install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
<S-USA|Phone> And then purge unity
<Masao-Kun> Hmm, I think I'll try to find some other solutions first
<S-USA|Phone> Unless you want to keep it for some reason
<xangua> Masao-Kun: why are you even suggesting that?
<Masao-Kun> What am I suggesting?
<xangua> Delete unity?  :-[
<xangua> Sorry, was for S-USA|Phone
<S-USA|Phone> xangua: lol
<cfhowlett> deleting unity just to get a theme working?  no.
<S-USA|Phone> Well, no, not that... what were you all thinking?
<Masao-Kun> Hmm, I'll check some tutorials
<AlexPortable> What's the difference between gnome-session-fallback and gnome-session-flashback ?
<xangua> Also Masao-Kun if you install a theme called "ambiance flat" do you really expect a big change with the regular ambiance theme?
<S-USA|Phone> AlexPortable: at this point there is no difference.
<AlexPortable> will there be in the future?
<Masao-Kun> Yes, it's a separate theme
<S-USA|Phone> AlexPortable: -flashback is a transitional package for -flashback
<S-USA|Phone> Err, -fallback is
<AlexPortable> what is transitional?
<Masao-Kun> But to be honest, not even any of the default themes work
<Masao-Kun> Is GTK related to Unity, or is it a separate environment?
<MonkeyDust> Masao-Kun  install unity-tweak-tool
<Masao-Kun> I did
<Masao-Kun> Nothing happens, no matter what theme I click
<Masao-Kun> I can't change the theme from system settings>theme, either
<xangua> You've only clicked "ambiance flat"
<Masao-Kun> No?
<xangua> Masao-Kun: that's the only one you've showed us
<thedeveloper> hi
<thedeveloper> I am trying to follow this jdk installation on my ubuntu 14.04lts
<thedeveloper> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14788345/how-to-install-jdk-on-ubuntu-linux
<thedeveloper> but for some reason I am not able to succeed
<thedeveloper> this is the message I got from the terminal
<tdgapf> Hey guys, I need some help with my Makefile, is this the right channel? Thanks
<Masao-Kun> Changing things like taskbar color, icon size, etc DOES work, so it's not Unity Tweak Tool's fault
<thedeveloper> sudo apt-get install opendk-7-jdk
<thedeveloper> Reading package lists... Done
<thedeveloper> Building dependency tree
<thedeveloper> Reading state information... Done
<thedeveloper> E: Unable to locate package opendk-7-jdk
<Amm0n> thedeveloper, you got a typo it's openjdk-7-jdk
<thedeveloper> Amm0n: thanks
<thedeveloper> but I already installed jdk8 with another tutorial
<thedeveloper> Amm0n: do you know the difference between oracle's jdk and openjdk
<Masao-Kun> Do I need to save changes or anything in Unity Tweak Tool?
<yeats> Masao-Kun: changes should be immediate
<Masao-Kun> How can I check for updates on UTT?
<Amm0n> thedeveloper, openjdk is free, but it's missing some nonfree features
<thedeveloper> Amm0n: so it was a good decision to install oracle's jdk
<thedeveloper> Amm0n: chmod +x ~/Downloads/jdk-8-nb-8-linux-*.sh what does this mean
<thedeveloper> I mean this command
<thedeveloper> I know chmod means change permission
<thedeveloper> but what does the command exactly achieves
<Masao-Kun> Is Ubuntu 15.10 notorious for things like this?
<Amm0n> thedeveloper, it makes the file executeable, read "man chmod" :)
<SchrodingersScat> !man | thedeveloper
<ubottu> thedeveloper: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> Masao-Kun: if the theme doesn't work contact who made the theme (googled ultra flat theme and it only says "works in Ubuntu 15")
<Masao-Kun> Good point, but not even default themes work
<Masao-Kun> I think I'll switch to another desktop environment
<cfhowlett> Masao-Kun, consider: unity tweak has been out for a while now ... and was never and is not a part of official ubuntu.
<ioria> !themes | Masao-Kun
<ubottu> Masao-Kun: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thedeveloper> Amm0n: thedeveloper@thedeveloper-Satellite-L40:~/Downloads$ ./netbeans-8.1-linux.sh
<thedeveloper> bash: ./netbeans-8.1-linux.sh: Permission denied
<thedeveloper> thedeveloper@thedeveloper-Satellite-L40:~/Downloads$ sudo ./netbeans-8.1-linux.sh
<thedeveloper> [sudo] password for thedeveloper:
<thedeveloper> sudo: ./netbeans-8.1-linux.sh: command not found
<thedeveloper> Amm0n: what did I do wrong here
<lotuspsychje> !paste | thedeveloper
<ubottu> thedeveloper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> thedeveloper,  the script is executive  ?
<thedeveloper> ioria: meaning?
<ioria> thedeveloper,   ls -l  file.sh ... you should see the 'x' flag in it
<S-USA|Phone> Executable
<ioria> right
<thedeveloper> ioria: -rw-rw-r-- 1 thedeveloper thedeveloper 217467904 Feb  6 23:25 netbeans-8.1-linux.sh
<thedeveloper> I only got that
<ioria> if not chmod +x file.sh
<thedeveloper> I don't see any x flag there
<ioria> you cannot run a no-executable script
<SchrodingersScat> well, you can bash netbeans-8.1-linux.sh
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: why dont you install netbeans from the repos?
<ioria> yes
<lotuspsychje> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.2+dfsg1-4 (wily), package size 571 kB, installed size 1362 kB
<ioria> thedeveloper,   but if i were you i'd install from repo
<SchrodingersScat> !latest | Probably this :>
<ubottu> Probably this :>: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Masao-Kun> How do I install Gnome?
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: ok I will install it from the repos then
<thedeveloper> I will google it see what I can do
<thedeveloper> thanks for the advise
<ioria> ! ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ioria> !info  ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.43 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
<S-USA|Phone> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<thedeveloper> sudo apt-get update
<thedeveloper> is this a good place to start then
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: 14.04lts
<lotuspsychje> !info netbeans trusty | thedeveloper sudo apt-get install netbeans
<ubottu> thedeveloper sudo apt-get install netbeans: netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<Masao-Kun> Okay, let's see
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: thats the version you need to use mate
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: so how to i get that using the repos you suggested
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: if you need higher version, install a higher ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: its recommended to use package versions for your right ubuntu version
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: no I only want the ubuntu 14.04 version
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: then only use version 7 of netbeans...
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: ok but the command I got by googling was that the correct one
<AlexPortable> X: User not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<lotuspsychje> thedeveloper: we dont support other ppa's mate, sorry
<Masao-Kun> I got Gnome to work, thanks!
<thedeveloper> lotuspsychje: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<thedeveloper> sudo apt-get update
<ioria> どうぞ
<thedeveloper> that is the command I saw in this link:http://askubuntu.com/questions/75549/how-do-i-install-netbeans
<thedeveloper> can I proceed with that tutorial
<thedeveloper> ioria: ok but the command I got by googling was that the correct one
<ioria> thedeveloper, what the problem installing from repo ?
<ioria> 's
<thedeveloper> ioria: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<thedeveloper> sudo apt-get update
<thedeveloper> I got those terminal commands
<ioria> nope
<SchrodingersScat> sudo apt install netbeans
<ioria> thedeveloper,  just sudo apt-get install netbeans , if you have java and jdk
<SchrodingersScat> it won't pull java?
<ioria> really don't know... no i think not
<ioria> let's see
<thedeveloper> SchrodingersScat: I already have java jdk install earlier
<thedeveloper> SchrodingersScat: java8
<ioria> yes
<SchrodingersScat> ioria: default-jdk comes as a dependency
<thedeveloper> ioria: now when I typed the command sudo apt-get install seems to be running now
<ioria> SchrodingersScat, yes, gcj-4.8-
<SchrodingersScat> and more
<ioria> thedeveloper,  and what java version you already have ?
<thedeveloper> ioria: from what I know I just install jdk8
<thedeveloper> ioria: any command I can use to check
<ioria> java -version
<ioria> thedeveloper,  jdk8 is not for trusty
<thedeveloper> ioria: oh my
<thedeveloper> so what now
<thedeveloper> ioria: well netbeans still work
<thedeveloper> if I use jdk8
<ioria> thedeveloper,     good
<ioria> thedeveloper,   how did you install it ?
<ioria> thedeveloper,   from ppa ?
<jatt> don't use java stuff from the repos just install from the original binary packages
<thedeveloper> ioria: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<thedeveloper> yes ppa
<ioria> right
<ioria> ok, if it works .... all good
<thedeveloper> ioria: will netbeans still work if I use jdk8
<ioria> thedeveloper,  lets find out
<S-USA|Phone> thedeveloper: it should detect it... Open up NetBeans
<thedeveloper> ioria: well I am still waiting the terminal stop processing things since I typed the command you gave me earlier
<hellay98> Halil
<laje> hello everyone, filezilla sucks like never. every few minutes it gets stuck here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14916102/
<thedeveloper> ioria: how can I check whether netbeans was installed
<ioria> thedeveloper,  like for every other apps
<ioria> thedeveloper,  run it in dash
<hellay98> http://adf.ly/1WY5S4 aye Charles look at thjs
<laje> can you help me know if I can fix it, or an alternative?
<ioria> thedeveloper,  and from cli  dpkg -l netbeans
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | hellay98
<ubottu> hellay98: Please don't spam
<thedeveloper> ioria: man the one it installed was netbeans 7
<ioria> !info netbeans trusty
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<ReScO> Ffs
<ioria> thedeveloper,  yes, 7.0.1
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<thedeveloper> ioria: thing is after I clicked the icon of netbeans it only showed up the opening screen and no ide came up
<thedeveloper> thedeveloper: any command to check whether it is still processing
<SergioEDuran1> friends I am on Zorin OS and it uses the unity menu patch
<jatt> really, download netbeans 8.1 from the website, unpack, ready
<SchrodingersScat> !Zorin | SergioEDuran1
<thedeveloper> ioria: any command to check whether it is still processing
<jatt> java stuff from the repos is a pain in the ...
<thedeveloper> jatt: so how can I uninstall the netbean 7 then
<SchrodingersScat> thedeveloper: is the command still running in the terminal?
<ioria> thedeveloper,   the installation precess is ended ?
<SergioEDuran1> do you know how  to add exceptions for certain apps? I mean I do not want server side  decorations on GNOME control center nor in Lollypop
<homa> good bye my friends
<thedeveloper> ioria: yup ended already
<SchrodingersScat> thedeveloper: if yes, then no, it's not installed yet.
<ioria> thedeveloper,  dpkg -l netbeans | grep ii
<thedeveloper> SchrodingersScat: no the installation process has finished already
<jatt> just don't touch java stuff from the repos. if you will do java development using just the binary packages for the things you need will save time and headaches
<thedeveloper> ioria: thedeveloper@thedeveloper-Satellite-L40:~$ dpkg -l netbeans | grep ii
<thedeveloper> ii  netbeans                                                    7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2                                all          Extensible Java IDE
<SergioEDuran1> I know that on Unity the server side decorations patch is vital because Unity has in panel menus but on Zorin the menu bars and the SSD looks really ugly
<ioria> thedeveloper,  ok
<thedeveloper> ioria: but no ide opens up
<thedeveloper> right after I click its icon from the dash
<ioria> thedeveloper,  run it from  terminal ?
<SergioEDuran1> and I know that Zorin has it's channel but these patches are made by Ubuntu
<thedeveloper> it only shows up the opening screen and then nothing ever happens after that
<thedeveloper> ioria: thedeveloper@thedeveloper-Satellite-L40:~$ netbeans
<thedeveloper> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=384m; support was removed in 8.0
<thedeveloper> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM warning: ignoring option PermSize=32m; support was removed in 8.0
<thedeveloper> that is what happened after I run it from the terminal
<SergioEDuran1> so?
<SergioEDuran1> do you know how I could turn off the patch or add some exceptions to it?
<ioria> thedeveloper,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/484654/problem-with-netbeans-7-0-1-on-ubuntu-14-04
<jean_brat> Hi.. i accendently deleted my .config folder from  /home.. now there is no hardware listed in sound.. is there any way to get it back
<thedeveloper> ioria: I uninstall the netbeans 7 already using the ubuntu software center
<_KaLiF> hi
<SergioEDuran1> anybody?
<cfhowlett> !patience | SergioEDuran1
<ubottu> SergioEDuran1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> thedeveloper, check the link i posted
<thedeveloper> ioria: I will try installing netbeans 8 using some tutorial i found online
<MonkeyDust> SergioEDuran1  Zorin? thi sis ubuntu support. exceptions to what?
<cfhowlett> !zorin | SergioEDuran1
<SergioEDuran1> MonkeyDust: I know that this is ubuntu support but the patch is for Unity
<SergioEDuran1> Ubuntu has done the patch
<SergioEDuran1> wich I hate
<MonkeyDust> SergioEDuran1  what patch?
<SergioEDuran1> the server side decorations for client side decorated windows
<cfhowlett> SergioEDuran1, then don't use OS with the unity interface.  there are many choices available.
<SergioEDuran1> used for example in Rhyrhmbox
<SergioEDuran1> cfhowlett: Zorin does not uses Unirty
<MonkeyDust> SergioEDuran1  server side decorations?
<SergioEDuran1> MonkeyDust: yes
<SergioEDuran1> rhythmbox uses it
<nunya> Seeking knowlage:: Does anyoe know what method is used to compile files to ".package" such as Electronic Arts?
<SergioEDuran1> if you open rhythmbox in Xubuntu you will note that it is patched to show menus (something that the new upstream rhythmbox does not uses)
<cfhowlett> nunya, electronic arts is a private company with proprietary packaging.  see their site for developer/compiling information
<SergioEDuran1> other clear example of this patch is gnome control center
<SergioEDuran1> it normaly uses client side decorations and on Ubuntu it uses server side decorations and a menu bar
<SergioEDuran1> I know that this is an Ubuntu support IRC room but men, the fault is from Ubuntu and Unity so this is why I contact you
<nunya> i will look into it, thnx <cfhowlett
<Mathisen> anyone that can help me with a virtual box issue ? i have been having problems getting remote display work using phpvirtualbox i get "  TCP: SECURITY_ERROR Error #2048 " all the time... and its not any port or firewall issues im 100% on that
<nunya> <cfhowlett  now that yo mension it, do you know of an alterative?
<cfhowlett> nunya, ?  state your end goal please
<nedstark> SergioEDuran1, best to contact the package maintainer.  the people here probably aren't involved in it
<_KaLiF> maybe
<SergioEDuran1> I see
<MonkeyDust> SergioEDuran1  methinks nobody here has a clue what you are talking about
<thedeveloper> ioria: man still it did not work
<nunya> having trouble repacking the .rw4 format without error. tried outer methods like iso, rar, zip, 7zip, but my exe is not able to call the sources within the compreesed file
<thedeveloper> I just do not know why
<thedeveloper> I followed the link you gave me
<SergioEDuran1> I see
<thedeveloper> i try uninstalling netbeans 7 and use the other tutorials that I googled
<SergioEDuran1> pardon me but this patch should only work on Unity
<thedeveloper> thanks man
<nedstark> SergioEDuran1, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/gnome/rhythmbox and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox
<_KaLiF> does anyone know a software on ubuntu to make and receive call by 3G modem data
<nedstark> most development work is done through websites and mailing lists
<ioria> thedeveloper, what not working ?
<thedeveloper> ioria: netbeans
<ioria> thedeveloper, always from the repo ?
<thedeveloper> yes
<AlexPortable> How can I create user 'admin' while installing?
<_KaLiF> does anyone know a software on ubuntu to make and receive call by 3G modem data..?
<ioria> thedeveloper, what did you do exactly ?
<MonkeyDust> _KaLiF  try ekiga
<thedeveloper> ioria: install per instructions earlier
<_KaLiF> thank you MonkeyDust
<thedeveloper> then use the link you gave me to fix the bug
<thedeveloper> right after that I tried running netbeans again still the same thing happened as I described earlier
<thedeveloper> screens shows up after that no ide pops up
<Mathisen> it would be realy helpfull if someone could take a guess where the problem could be with my phpvirtualbox problem
<ioria> thedeveloper,  are you updated ?
<thedeveloper> ioria: updated with what
<ioria> thedeveloper,  uname -r  and cat /etc/issue
<jatt> download netbeans from:
<jatt> https://netbeans.org/downloads/
<jatt> unpack, done.
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  hit the the up arrow every 20 minutes or so, to repeat the question, until someone enters who can help
<Mathisen> anyone that can help me with a virtual box issue ? i have been having problems getting remote display work using phpvirtualbox i get "  TCP: SECURITY_ERROR Error #2048 " all the time... and its not any port or firewall issues im 100% on that
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  and there's also #vbox
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust, im in there seems like kinda dead in there... nothing
<thedeveloper> ioria: anyway I uninstalled the netbeans 7 already
<ioria> thedeveloper,  ok   paste uname -r  and cat /etc/issue
<thedeveloper> ioria: 3.13.0-77-generic
<thedeveloper> thedeveloper: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<thedeveloper> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> ok
 * Mathisen offers a free cookie 
<thedeveloper> ioria: are we still troubleshooting
<ioria> thedeveloper,  you still have the .sh file downloaded, right  ?
<OerHeks> use the suppported netbeans from our repos, those are tested
<thedeveloper> ioria: man it was not downloaded
<thedeveloper> remember the command was sudo apt-get install netbeans
<ioria> OerHeks, not working .... this bug   http://askubuntu.com/questions/484654/problem-with-netbeans-7-0-1-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ioria> thedeveloper,  what you mean ?
<thedeveloper> ioria: I even installed it using the ubuntu software center
<thedeveloper> still it does not run
<thedeveloper> i mean netbeans
<ioria> thedeveloper,  i asked you about the .sh installer ....
<thedeveloper> ioria: there was no .sh installer
<thedeveloper> it was not downloaded
<thedeveloper> anyway
<thedeveloper> never mind
<thedeveloper> man
<thedeveloper> I will just try this new approach
<thedeveloper> I will update you in a while
<thedeveloper> thanks
<ioria> thedeveloper, thedeveloper@thedeveloper-Satellite-L40:~/Downloads$ ./netbeans-8.1-linux.sh  ???
<homa> hi my friends
<thedeveloper> ioria: yeah what about that
<thedeveloper> we did not install it
<thedeveloper> as you suggested the sudo apt-get install netbeans command from the terminal
<ioria> thedeveloper, ok... but you still have it, right ?
<thedeveloper> ioria: yup]
<ioria> thedeveloper, ok if apt-get not working, you install from it
<thedeveloper> ioria: ok
<ioria> thedeveloper,  let me test it on a 14.04.3 box...
<thedeveloper> that is what I am about to do
<thedeveloper> thanks man
<ioria> it's upgrading...
<jatt> see?
<jatt> I told you
<ioria> thedeveloper,  anyway you are using and old release ( 3.13.0-77-generic)
<thedeveloper> ioria: one more thing
<thedeveloper> how to I launch an app that I just installed using the terminal
<ioria> thedeveloper,  you can run it form Dash, from terminal, from Alt+F2
<trickyhero> hello I have the audio on my laptop playing out of the speakers even when I have headphones in
<thedeveloper> ioria: ok got it
<thedeveloper> thanks
<ioria> thedeveloper,  ok, one more minute
<denn> hi
<S-USA|Phone> denn: Welcome to the Dungeons of Doom
<cfhowlett> S-USA|Phone, don't confuse people with silly.  this is ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> !topic | denn
<ubottu> denn: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<S-USA|Phone> cfhowlett: oh Dang it! That was for #u-o, my phone switched it on me when I wasn't looking :(
<shazzr>                      vvvvv
<deniz946> hello, i have conected 2 displays to my laptop
<deniz946> but the 2 display doesn't appear in Settings>Display
<deniz946> So i can't put it on
<ioria> thedeveloper,  working good for me ... sorry
<ioria> thedeveloper,  maybe some ppa mess
<codydh> Hello! Is there any good way to access box.com on Ubuntu that is not just WebDAV? (Which I assume is slow)
<MonkeyDust> codydh  is this page useful https://community.box.com/t5/Managing-Your-Content/tkb-p/GetHelpManage
<SchrodingersScat> codydh: https://community.box.com/t5/Box-Sync/Box-Sync-4-x-FAQs/ta-p/83#synclinux
<codydh> Right, I've seen a few third-party sync clients and was wondering if there were any good ones/recommendations. But perhaps not.
<SchrodingersScat> codydh: this seems to use the webdav backend, but syncs to a directory, you could probably rig up the same thing with an rsync cronjob tbh, https://github.com/noiselabs/box-linux-sync
<SchrodingersScat> codydh: webdav is normally fine though imo, why don't you like it?
<thedeveloper> ok guys I got netbeans installed and running
<thedeveloper> the bonus is I got the latest version installed
<thedeveloper> see fellas
<thedeveloper> bye
<codydh> SchrodingersScat, I will check it out. In the past I've always found WebDAV to be painfully slow, maybe that's no longer the case?
<SchrodingersScat> codydh: wouldn't that depend on the server, your settings, and what you're syncing?
<codydh> SchrodingersScat, Of course that all affects it, but I've never actually had it perform well. Again, it's been a while.
<SchrodingersScat> codydh: you could maybe mount it as an ownCloud mount, use the owncloud client, also comes with webdav, you could webdav your webdav.
<summa> i need support
<summa> i used a hexeditor in linux, connected it to the reader-memory (sdb) and changed by search and replace manually all version strings found on the disk to 1.0.00.09010. the strings are easy to find, because they are in ASCII and readable in hexedit.  {there is a script on the diag-partition of the reader-memory (version_check.sh). you can start this script via console and see all version-strings you have to search and replace on the disk.
<summa> i dont get how to this task
<SchrodingersScat> I don't get why you'd want to.
<summa> hehe, i need to downgrade a firmware of a ebook reader
<MonkeyDust> summa  how is that ubuntu related?
<summa> i installed a hexeditor for ubuntu but i only can navigate to files
<summa> i m using ubuntu and donno where else to ask for
<MonkeyDust> summa  'a hexeditor'? from the repos?
<summa> maybesomebody can explain me that
<k1l> summa: better see the ebook readers community if that will work at all or what else to do
<summa> didnt found hexedit so i get wxHexeditor
<SchrodingersScat> summa: sounds more like an ebook issue to me.
<deadmund> summa: A hex editor is specifically designed to only edit files.  What are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> !find hexeditor
<ubottu> Found: wxhexeditor, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hexeditor&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<summa> described above, but i didnt can open my reader-memory
<summa> what he ius trying to explain?
<summa> what does he mean with connecting the reader-memory (Sdb) to the hexeditor, how to di it?
<summa> *do
<SchrodingersScat> who is this 'he'?
<MonkeyDust> summa  who are you talking about?
<SchrodingersScat> pretend we haven't been taking this journey with you
<summa> a anon from a mobileread forum
<summa> i used a hexeditor in linux, connected it to the reader-memory (sdb) and changed by search and replace manually all version strings found on the disk to 1.0.00.09010. the strings are easy to find, because they are in ASCII and readable in hexedit.  {there is a script on the diag-partition of the reader-memory (version_check.sh). you can start this script via console and see all version-strings you have to search and replace on the disk.
<MonkeyDust> summa  i guess you're not in the right place
<summa> does it make any sense?
<SchrodingersScat> That sounds insane, but that's like my opinion, man.  I would be hesitant to blindly change strings on a disk. You do you though.
<summa> i only want to know what he is refering to and how to fgure out what and how to do
<summa> kk
<summa> i am sorry for bothering, buty any idea where else to look for support?
<SchrodingersScat> summa: what device is it?
<summa> its a sony prs t1
<summa> ebook reader
<PR13ST> kk
<SchrodingersScat> summa: ok, found the thing you were referencing, http://community.sony.com/t5/Reader-Electronic-Reader/PRS-T1-Reinstalling-firmware/td-p/460702 so yeah, if you made the changes and it didn't work, check with him.
<k1l> !rootirc | PR13ST
<ubottu> PR13ST: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<summa> thanks, but I want to find out where to look to make the changes
<homa> hi my friends
<MonkeyDust> homa  stop saying hi so often
<quesker> 'lo
<Gallomimia> i once ran a game-server as root by mistake. it stole all resources from other programs.
<homa> MonkeyDust, why
<Gallomimia> homa: because there's 1500+ people in the channel all waiting for someone to ask/answer a question, not say hi
<Gallomimia> !ot | homa please join us
<ubottu> homa please join us: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<homa> i'm sorry and not repeat that
<ReScO> Hah!
<ReScO> Got WoW to run without any problems lol
<ReScO> Smooth as hell
<supercats> Yeah, and my USB is slow as heck.
<ReScO> Problem with no graphics was a missing /var/lib/lightdm folder by the way..
<supercats> I run Ubuntu MATE on a USB 2.0 16 GB while a 8 GB performs better.
<supercats> The same type.
<k1l> supercats: usb pen drives have different write and read speed. if you want to have speed dont use it on a usb at all.
<supercats> k1l : I don't have any other options, and do r/w speeds matter when opening an application? lubuntu is fast, ubuntu MATE in the middle and Mint - I don't event want to talk about it.
<k1l> supercats: yes.
<supercats> k1l : the thing is I use a cruzer blade. 16 gb is worse than 8 gb. like they are the same size and same USB after all. Anyway, still these very lightweight are performing really well.
<tgm4883> supercats: if you've tested both and literally the only difference in your tests is the USB that you are using, I got to think it's a hardware issue
<supercats> tgm4883 : Yeah, I used only one laptop and the same version of Mint and the one performed better than the other one.
<tgm4883> supercats: then I have to blame the USB for that
<supercats> tgm4883 : OK.
<supercats> But I had some other issue with 'casper-rw' partition. It just booted straight to BusyBox.
<supercats> With Ubuntu 15.10 and 14.04 LTS
<homa> good bye my friends
<techno2900> hello
<supercats> homa: Bye
<supercats> techno2900: Hello
<homa> good bye supercats
<techno2900> supercats : I've just started with ubuntu and I would like some advice on that little by little I replace windows 10 by ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !manual | techno2900 start here
<ubottu> techno2900 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<techno2900> okay and i have a problem to connect to a vpn connection
<supercats> techo2900: Like what?
<mrs4ndwich> hi
<mrs4ndwich> türk varmı burada amk
<supercats> mrs4ndwich: Hello
<k1l> !tr | mrs4ndwich
<ubottu> mrs4ndwich: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<mrs4ndwich> hello
<mrs4ndwich> okey okey
<mrs4ndwich> ı know some engilish
<techno2900> when I try to connect to a vpn pptp connection, I enter the field and my password correctly and when I want to connect, there is a message saying that the connection failed and that the VPN service did not started
<ksarkar> hey
<supercats> ksarkar: Hello
<BluesKaj> techno2900,is pptp the only vpn protocol available on your vpn server? If not openvon is much more stable and easier to setup and use.
<techno2900> BluesKaj : No it's not the only protocol
<BluesKaj> techno2900, then if openvpn is available then install it and the related conf file from your vpn server
<techno2900> i have openvpn but the connection is very very very slow
<mrs4ndwich> hey
<mrs4ndwich> how are you
<BluesKaj> techno2900, is this a free vpn or a paid one
<techno2900> it's a paid one
<BluesKaj> techno2900, there must be several servers available in that case
<techno2900> for example, when I try to access a site, the video is extremely jerky.
<rizi> hello everyone i have to problem. whenever i leave my laptop ideal and the screeen goes black. it will start comsuming a lot a power and fan would start spinning high.
<ikonia> how is this an ubuntu problem ?
<supercats> rizi: Did it came with Ubuntu?
<rizi> becasue i just switched from windows and it didn't have such problem. I think might have to something with my nvedia driver
<techno2900> BluesKaj : but what is my problem with the PPTP ?
<rizi> supercats, i switch to ubuntu few months ago
<supercats> rizi: Did it started to happen now?
<rizi> supercats, its been happening for a long time.
<jrg> is there a sane way to add openvpn to ubuntu?
<rizi> supercats, i have tried changing driver from addation driver tap but the problem still continues
<jrg> i can do it by apt-get install openvpn but is there a way to integrate it into the network manager?
<techno2900> does anyone knows about VPN connection?
<BluesKaj> techno2900, PPTP is old and vulnerable
<truexfan81> any good repos provide myphpadmin?
<truexfan81> for ubuntu trusty
<techno2900> ok, so openvpn or L2TP ?
<k1l> truexfan81: the ubuntu repos do. but its called phpmyadmin
<jrg> oh nm
<jrg> seems like there is a network-manager-openvpn pkg
<k1l> !info phpmyadmin trusty | truexfan81
<ubottu> truexfan81: phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.0.10-1 (trusty), package size 4124 kB, installed size 22468 kB
<jrg> wtf. why wouldn't that be included by default? :)
<techno2900> BluesKaj: okay so openvpn or L2TP?
<truexfan81> ty all
<SonikkuAmerica> jrg: why would a regular desktop user need phpmyadmin?
<truexfan81> i'm trying to setup a game server, and i need to have a db with a specific name
<truexfan81> so will it let me do that at some point during install?
<supercats> SonikkuAmerica: I needed it for a local CPPS server...
<truexfan81> db name is quite simple 2 letter lol fw
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, like I said i recommend openvpn, you just need to find a faster vpn server
<truexfan81> BluesKaj: this is a dedi with 16 GB ram, 1TB ssd and 100mbits up and down
<BluesKaj> truexfan81, sorry , that post was mant for techno2900
<techno2900> BluesKaj : ?
<rizi> supercats, my laptop has two video card intel but and nvedia, its suppos to switch when playing game and windows i could findout when its being used. but how do i cheack it in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> techno2900, like I said i recommend openvpn, you just need to find a faster vpn server available at your vpn service
<techno2900> okay
<techno2900> thank you
<dontknow> does ubuntu send zeitgeist logs to canonical?
<baizon> dontknow: no
<supercats> rizi: I use Ubuntu Mate. I am afraid I cannot help you with that.
<k1l> dontknow: no
<dontknow> baizon, k1l are you sure?
<baizon> dontknow: yes
<k1l> dontknow: yes
<dontknow> lol ok
<k1l> dontknow: have you some proof for your accusations?
<dontknow> k1l, i remember i read something like that in omgubuntu.co.uk
<rizi> supercats, what thats, let me check
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  FYI: you can even delete zeitgeist
<k1l> dontknow: please read again. you might remember the wrong bits
<supercats> dontknow: Don't believe everything on the web ...
<dontknow> MonkeyDust, it doesn't break unity?
<supercats> rizi: I use another Ubuntu with another desktop interface (MATE)
<k1l> without zeitgeist you dont get any search results.
<baizon> ... so yes it breaks unity
<MonkeyDust> dontknow  without zeitgeist, you can't look for 'recent documents' in the Dash
<k1l> rizi: make sure the nvidia driver is installed. you can do this on the prop. drivers tab on system settings -> software and updates
<rizi> yes i tried changing drive but the problem still continues
<mrs4ndwich> hello
<supercats> mrs4ndwich: Hello.
<MonkeyDust> mrs4ndwich  this is ubuntu support, ask your ubuntu question,  don't say hi too often
<artois> ...
<artois> mrs4ndwich: hi
<supercats> mrs4andwich: I saw you come in here now the third time and you did not ask a question.
<dontknow> when will unity qt version be released? anyone knows?
<mrs4ndwich> sorry ı don't understand
<artois> dontknow: thought it already had been
<mrs4ndwich> engilish not very nice
<dontknow> artois, i mean with release
<artois> oh I guess this is a new Qt
<artois> a new Unity with Qt, rather
<k1l> dontknow: you mean unity8 running on MIR? that is already running on the ubuntu-touch smartphones and tablets. you can test it on the desktop, but its still in development process on the desktop
<dontknow> k1l, yes i meant for desktpo
<dontknow> desktop*
<k1l> dontknow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<k1l> !tr | mrs4ndwich
<ubottu> mrs4ndwich: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<supercats> mrs4ndwich: This is a Ubuntu support channel. If you have a question please ask. Or go to your country channel if possible.
<LazyAngel> Hi! I have ubuntu running on ARM and don't think I have the ppp kernel module. 'modprobe ppp' doesn't work. And apt-get install ppp says I have the newest. What do I do?
<ikonia> you don't install kernel moudules like that
<ikonia> how do you know it's not built into the kernel /
<ikonia> what's the problem/reason you think it's not there
<supercats> Is there a way of installing the Software center on MATE?
<LazyAngel> ikonia: I don't know. I'm suspecting I don't have it. Wvdial says: The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)
<k1l> supercats: try to install the "software-center" package
<ikonia> LazyAngel: I don't think it's a kernel module to be honest
<ikonia> LazyAngel: looks like it is a kernel module reading the docs
<astrmix> Всем привет
<ikonia> LazyAngel: what version of ubuntu is this, can you please show me the output of "uname -a"
<LazyAngel> ikonia: Linux udoo 3.14.28-g560b321 #38 SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 3 17:40:22 CEST 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ikonia> LazyAngel: what version of ubuntu is this, it doens't look like an ubuntu kernel
<DJones> !ru | astrmix
<ubottu> astrmix: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LazyAngel> ikonia: http://www.udoo.org/downloads/
<ikonia> LazyAngel: thats not ubuntu
<LazyAngel> ikonia: similar to raspberry pi
<MonkeyDust> LazyAngel  taht's not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<ikonia> LazyAngel: it's not ubuntu as an OS
<LazyAngel> oh, sorry. I thought it was ubuntu, since it says so
<ikonia> nah, it says it's based on ubuntu
<ikonia> and ask you can see by that kernel, they change things
<LazyAngel> ok, I will try somewhere else. But before I leave, I guess there isn't a quick answer or an easy solution?
<ikonia> no, because it's not ubuntu
<david6667> hello
<dontknow> LazyAngel, don't use such unknown distros
<k1l> LazyAngel: i suggest you try to ask the makers of that iso
<david6667> hello
<LazyAngel> dontknow: so what should I install on ARM then?
<LazyAngel> k1l: will do
<ioria> LazyAngel, you can see if ppp package is installed
<dontknow> LazyAngel, i don't know :p
<MonkeyDust> LazyAngel  there's also #ubuntu-arm ... some 60 people are there
<MonkeyDust> LazyAngel  but udoo is not supported there, only ubuntu
<Java_> Hello. I don't know how to solve a problem without cin.ignore(), because we haven't 'learned' that yet.
<astrmix> хай
<Java_> Basically, input is 1,434,343. I gotta turn it to 1434343.
<Java_> cin >> a; cin.ignore(100, ','); cin >> b; etc... but we're probably not allowed to use that yet.
<ReScO> Is it possible to use one pc with both someone using the pc and someone on another Ubuntu laptop?
<Java_> Woops, this is #ubuntu :S
<borincanoPR> hi friends
<dontknow> ReScO, what do you mean?
<ReScO> dontknow: like, I'm using account A on the pc, the pc also has account B, can someone log into account B from the laptop and use the laptop as if that user was using the pc?
<shamurai> Yes
<ReScO> How?
 * dontknow still doesn't get
<ReScO> dontknow: use the laptop as if that user was using the pc, all apps, settings, data, everything
<ReScO> Like the user logged in on the pc
<ReScO> Instead of using the laptop
<welovfree> ls
<welovfree> hi
<k1l> ReScO: no
<welovfree> how can I search for a file?
<MonkeyDust> welovfree  locate<file>
<MonkeyDust> welovfree  locate <file>
<k1l> ReScO: you would need a ltsp setup for that. but that is a lot of effort and you need a server running
<ReScO> In Windows, it'd be remote desktop, but that logs out the current user on the pc you're remote desktop'ing to
<Kartagis> what package do I need so that I can get gparted to format to exfat? both exfat-tools and exfat-fuse are installed
<astrmix> русский
<ReScO> So I hoped I could somehow use the laptop as a thin client
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l> ReScO: you still can use remote desktop
<ReScO> Nevermind, I seemingly won't be able to explain it
<Gallomimia> welovfree: the locate command is for command line. you should open the app terminal and type it in
<supercats> Lubuntu uses what desktop?
<dontknow> ReScO, you can ask at ##linux. i believe they have more knowledge
<bishakh> lxde
<MonkeyDust> supercats  lxde
<supercats> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<welovfree> Gallomimia, I found what I was looking for. yeah! in terminal thank you
<yahya> Hi all
<supercats> Hello, yahya
<yahya> I need some help
<Gallomimia> ReScO: i've seen a setup like that. friend of mine did it in his house 13 years ago
<DaMastah> Performance-wise, is it better to setup an iSCSI target with 4096 max send segment bytes or 262144 (default is 4096) ?
<Gallomimia> !ask |yahya
<ubottu> yahya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> yahya  let's hear it, in one line
<TheBlizzzzard> hey guys
<SahibPrime> Do you know of any channels that help with GNU Autotools?
<supercats> Hello, TheBlizzzzard
<TheBlizzzzard> supercats: how are you?
<k1l> SahibPrime: look on the gnu website where they offer support
<supercats> TheBlizzzzard: Fine, thank you.
<SahibPrime> I can't seem to find it
<yahya> I reinstalled ubuntu desktop on my dell laptop and I am unable to acess my encrypted usb drive. I get the following message "Unable to mount 3.8 GB Encrypted" followed by "The unlocked device does not have a recognisable file system on it"
<supercats> I will now install lubuntu, Mate is too slow. Bye.
<yahya> I believe it was LUKS encrypted.
<welovfree> anyone here can use pipelight?
<MonkeyDust> !find pipelight
<ubottu> Package/file pipelight does not exist in wily
<dontknow> yahya, have you tried manual mounting?
<dontknow> yahya, first unlock with "cryptsetup LuksOpen /dev/sdx whatever"
<dontknow> yahya, after that mount it with "mount /dev/mapper/whatever /mnt"
<yahya> Yes I did try manually. After the mount command I keep on getting "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<SahibPrime> s
<dontknow> yahya, do you have lvm2 installed
<yahya> dontknow, Yes I installed lvm2 via "sudo apt-get install lvm2" and still get same message
<dontknow> yahya, share "lsblk" after unlock. maybe someone can help
<Gallomimia> that's really odd yahya. i've got a similar setup and i've had problems with it. but always after unlocking successfully it sees all the LV's
<Gallomimia> isn't LVM2 installed by default?
<Gallomimia> and if it's an LVM member, you can't mount it.
<Gallomimia> it should get mapped by LVM
<Gallomimia> all LV's should be visible under /dev/volgroup/
<fran_>  /server Monkey.panicbnc.net 1337
<fran_> florentino:EE432Ff2
<Gallomimia> where volgroup is the name of your... volgroup
<geirha> awkward...
<yahya> ok i can share the output of "lsblk". How do I unlock? Sorry I am new to linux.
<dontknow> yahya, cryptsetup LuksOpen /dev/sdx whatever
<dontknow> you need to enter the correct letter for x
<dontknow> usb's letter
<yahya> sudo lsblk
<yahya> NAME                MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT
<yahya> sda                   8:0    0 232.9G  0 disk
<yahya> ├─sda1                8:1    0 228.9G  0 part  /
<yahya> ├─sda2                8:2    0     1K  0 part
<yahya> └─sda5                8:5    0     4G  0 part  [SWAP]
<dontknow> yahya, there is no usb stick in there
<shamurai> ReScO, You should look into x2go. That should serve your purpose.
<yahya> dontknow, I have the usb stick attached. How would I know from the lsblk output that an usb stick is attached?
<dontknow> yahya, there should be something else other that what you post
<dontknow> like sdb
<kaand> hey there - trying to to make opengl 4.x to work with intel hd 520 (tested on 15.10 and 16.04) but there's just ogl 3 support. dont know what else to do. is it even possible?
<dontknow> try different usb ports
<dontknow> kaand, i think there is no opengl 4 support for intel gpus yet
<yahya> ok will try different usb ports
<kaand> dontknow: thanks. guess i need to switch the laptop than =/
<seeker83> hello. i hope that someone knows this from experience. i have a harddrive that takes ages to respond to even letting it format. it started when i noticed it to be slow when i unpacked something. now its not recognized anymore (data). i tried windows to try to repair it couple of times and it never worked. ready for trash?
<popsch> how can I find out the class and name for the gnome-pie program? I cannot call xprop when gnome-pie is active
<frostschutz> seeker83, smartctl -a /dev/xyz?
<ReScO> Is there any way to remotely use my laptop with my phone? And is there a special phone interface?
<seeker83> frostschutz: im on windwos right now to format the drive. wanted to let windows do it. smart status was with some warnings, i tried it all when it happend (1 month ago)
<popsch> ReScO: install vpn
<k1l> ReScO: what do you want to do remotely?
<ReScO> Basically just use my laptop without too much hassle, mostly stuff like watching media or using the terminal, I'm guessing it's easier to use Plex and JuiceSSH
<k1l> ReScO: yes
<seeker83> but does the overall super slow response tell something by itself maybe?
<seeker83> fast formating normally just takes seconds, it takes half an hour now and didnt even complete the first time
<k1l> seeker83: sounds like broken drive
<welovfree> I wnat to delete a folder using rmdir but not working tell me "not empty"
<bramgn> seeker83: check output from SMART tools
<k1l> seeker83: and hdds do break. its just a matter of time. so get a new one.
<bramgn> welovfree: check content of directory with ls -a to show possible hidden files or directories
<llutz> welovfree: make it empty or use rm -rf   (with care)
<seeker83> just wanted to make sure i tried. i formated it now, it completed. i check smart now. sec.
<welovfree> llutz, yeah! that one worked
<welovfree> llutz, rm -rf
<frostschutz> seeker83, if it has reallocated/pending/uncorrectable sectors, you can pretty much toss it. otherwise see if it fails a smart selftest... as for how to run that in windows, ask elsewhere, I don't know
<yahya> dontknow, I have tried different usb ports, I have 3,  I am getting sda and sdg, sda and sdf, sda and sdh
<dontknow> yahya, post lsblk again
<Madhumper69> if i am using oracle vm with ubuntu ...is there a way to load this for a dualboot so i dont have to reconfigure everything and start over?
<kho> hello
<Madhumper69> 20gb .vdi image
<squinty> yahya,  use a pastebin this time so you don't get your info cut off again by the bot here
<seeker83> "current pending sector count" is the danger statement crystal disk info gives.
<kho> whats a good way to read twitter on cli?
<Wulf> kho: lynx?
<kho> yeh
<susana> ++
<dontknow> Wulf, i don't think lynx would work with twitter
<dontknow> there was a cli twitter client but i forgot its name
<jat-clone> use emacs in console mode and then twittering-mode
<yahya> squinty, thnks will do
<seeker83> is there a good alternative for testdisk?
<SchrodingersScat> !info twidge | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: twidge (source: twidge): Unix Command-Line Twitter and Identica Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2 (wily), package size 1326 kB, installed size 7051 kB
<seeker83> or photorec. i need something where i can preview what was found and then let me choose what to recover
<alphonse> hi
<astrmix> hi
<astrmix> russia?
<MonkeyDust> seeker83  you have to ecover all and then see what you need
<yahya> from lsblk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14941658/
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alphonse> I'm using ubuntu mate on raspberry pi :))
<k1l> astrmix: you were told that #ubuntu-ru is the russian channel several times today.
<JGraves> I want one of those ...
<JGraves> Looks like you can do all sorts of cool stuff with them.
<javabum> MSG alina-f HI!
<squinty> dontknow,  <yahya> from lsblk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14941658/
<dontknow> yahya, i guess it doesn't see logical volumes
<welovfree> how can I archive a file whit bzip?
<tsp`> bzip compresses files, not archive
<tsp`> if you want to compress a file with bzip2, you can use this in console: bzip2 file
<tsp`> bzip2 -9 file # yields maximum compression
<welovfree> tsp`, what about a folder?
<MonkeyDust> welovfree  in a terminal, type   man bzip2
<tsp`> then you'll have to turn it into a file first (typically with tar)
<tsp`> for instance
<llutz> welovfree: tar cjf file.tar.bz2 folder/
<tsp`> tar -cf folder.tar folder/
<tsp`> and then
<tsp`> bzip2 -9 folder.tar
<tsp`> now you have folder.tar.bz2
<tsp`> tar -c folder |bzip -9 >folder.tar.bz2 # if you like one-linders :P
<Dro> do you think this can be PPA can be safe/trusted ? ==> paolorotolo/android-studio
<Dro> do you think this PPA can be safe/trusted ? ==> paolorotolo/android-studio
<MonkeyDust> Dro  ask the maintainer
<cedric_> Dro install android studio with ubuntu make
<DaMastah> Hi guys :) Performance-wise, is it better to setup an iSCSI target with 4096 max send segment bytes or 262144 (default is 4096) ?
<yahya> dontknow, is there anything I can do?
<dontknow> yahya, i can't help sorry
<adac> Guys I used to switch the Desktops via ctrl alt and left/right but now when I do that I suddently get a command line prompt from which I have to switch back into graphical mode with f7
<adac> any ideas what happened?
<yahya> dontknow, ok thanks for your help so far
<scrooge> oO
<Guest26835> oO
<oliver__> o/
<netameta> What name of ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> !14.04 | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<netameta> wheezy ?
<tsp`> wheezy is a debian release
<harry_> Hello. I am having trouble understanding the relationship between network-manager and wpa_supplicant. Whenever I only use wpa_supplicant to connect to my wireless it works, but the moment I use network-manager nothing works. I only get repeatedly password questions. Anyone?
<DaMastah> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<SahibPrime> Hi. I am currently running Ubuntu 15.10 on a 25 GB ext4 partition.
<SahibPrime> However, I want to use the full extent of my harddisk, so I want to resize it to 200 GB.
<SahibPrime> Is this possible?
<k1l> SahibPrime: yes. boot an ubuntu usb pendrive and use gparted
<squinty> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<SahibPrime> Will it affect my system in any way?
<Fett5959> hello
<k1l> SahibPrime: what do you mean?
<SchrodingersScat> !backup | SahibPrime
<ubottu> SahibPrime: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SahibPrime> Will it result in data loss, or will files be moved around?
<SchrodingersScat> It shouldn't, but you can never be too careful.
<squinty> SahibPrime,  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<k1l> SahibPrime: it will move the files around. but make backups because everything can go wrong when you touch partitions
<OerHeks> if you have no backup, your data is not important.
<netameta> How do i check my ubuntu version ?
<MonkeyDust> netameta  cat /etc/issue
<k1l> netameta: "lsb_release -d"
<SahibPrime> netameta: I think it displays in System Settings. You can also CTRL+ALT+F1 to access the terminal
<SahibPrime> from there, login, it will tell you the version
<netameta> Thanks very much
<SahibPrime> Then you can press CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to the desktop
<OerHeks> update it, in terminal, then you see updated or outdated ubuntu version
<SahibPrime> ext4 vs. ext3
<k1l> ext4
<Bashing-om> SahibPrime: Where 'ext4' that 4 represents the 4th generation .
<liefde> hello all
<liefde> irc of back in the days
<SchrodingersScat> irc never went away
<liefde> i know
<liefde> but i mean its the first thing
<SchrodingersScat> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<liefde> is it big brother proof?
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | liefde not at all, why would you think it is?
<ubottu> liefde not at all, why would you think it is?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<liefde> im not sure. i mean nowadays. kik whatsapp and all that
<liefde> i just wanna talk without big brother watching me
<k1l> liefde: we focus on actual technical ubuntu support in here. see the offtopic channel for chatting.
<SchrodingersScat> then an official, publicly logged support channel probably isn't the place for you
<liefde> its no issue really. but i just rather have more privacy
<liefde> oh sorry
<ddssx> the funny nigger keeps talking can someone shut them up? pall wall? help!
<liefde> i thought it was just a chat
<liefde> excuse me
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | ddssx
<ubottu> ddssx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<liefde> ddssx those are foul words btw im white
<k1l> dont mind the trolls :)
<liefde> ok trolls lol they are everywhere nowadays
<bprompt> liefde:  you may want to rethink what you may need or want, as a matter of society, in a society, a level of disclosure is necessary or knowledge of information is needed in order for services to be provided effectively, that has been true since ever, even before computer networking, now, if you mind that, then you may want to reconsideer if society works for you
<k1l> bprompt: same goes for you, regarding offtopic
<dougl> is anyone else having issues playing videos on youtube?
<bprompt> dougl:   now and then the site has been down for me, that has happened in the last week or so only, but that's about it
<Madhumper69> i have a .vdi ubuntu image and was wondering if it is possible to convert to raw form so i can dual boot?
<wafflejock> dougl: http://downdetector.com/status/youtube seems okay here but this site is nice to see where people are reporting outages
<wafflejock> dougl: might want to checkout some speed test sites/tools too to see if it's just your connectivity since it doesn't seem there's a lot of outages reported with YouTube right now, I imagine they have a lot of fallbacks and redundancy in place, but even the big guys have issues sometimes
<dougl> thanks wafflejock bprompt it is my machines osx and kubuntu but it works on the windblowz machine
<wafflejock> Madhumper69: never really tried this but some instructions here that might possibly work https://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/convert-vm-iso if you don't have a lot configured on the box probably easier to backup your /etc/ config that you care about and just do a fresh install for the dual boot setup
<wafflejock> Madhumper69: in either case you'll have to configure the bootloader and some other things anyhow and probably easier to not have to do that with an image you pulled from VB
<squinty> Madhumper69,  just in case you are not aware, there is a virtualbox channel here on freenode called #vbox
<Madhumper69> thanks waffles and squinty :P
<wafflejock> dougl: wonder if maybe it has something to do with it using HTML5 video on Kubuntu or OS X vs using the Flash player still on Windows, not sure if that's the case but maybe something to check, perhaps the servers in your area are having trouble with one but not the other
<wafflejock> dougl: if you right click on the video you should be able to see if it's the html5 or flash player but would also be good to just do some regular speed tests in each to see if it's a general connectivity problem or just a YouTube thing so you're not barking up the wrong tree
<Megabyte> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Megabyte: Welcome, got a question?
<Megabyte> SonikkuAmerica, Yes
<netameta> How can i run qt-creator-enterprise-linux-x86_64-3.6.0.run, ?
<Megabyte> I need to redirect my clipboard from a program to another
<Megabyte> How can I do that automatically?
<SonikkuAmerica> Megabyte: generally all clipboard viewers should have clipboard access
<poldo79> quo vado
<Superindieboy> test
<poldo79> #quo vado
<MonkeyDust> poldo79  what are you looking for?
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | poldo79
<ubottu> poldo79: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<poldo79> addon
<eldin> How to get net.core.somaxconn over 65535?
<scrope> Hallo
<knt-newb> Psssst. Anyone in here got a few minutes?
<Bashing-om> knt-newb: Ask your question and see if it is answerable .
<eldin> Anybody an idea (How to get net.core.somaxconn over 65535?)
<knt-newb> Well ... any one feel like being a tutor for a newbie?
<bekks> !ask | knt-newb
<ubottu> knt-newb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squinty> inxi
<squinty> oops
<ddssx> fuck ubont ebony nigger
<truexfan81> i need to ask a nab question: what is the ubuntu equivalent of "yum provides"?
<bekks> truexfan81: What is your actual issue you want to solve?
<k1l> truexfan81: apt-file search
<truexfan81> k1l: ty
<truexfan81> for these apt commands i can't remember i may just make some bash aliases lol
<skinux> I'd like some assistance getting back to using Ubuntu. Here is info of existing setup and exactly what I need to accomplish this. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/d08edf9752460e4feae2
<ninjai> I have 1 ext4 partition at the beginning of my disk and 1 swap partition at the end.  Is this a valid configuration for GRUB?  Grub crapped the bed on me and boot-repair says I need a 1mb partition at the beginning of my disk, however I'm using UEFI.  Is it still needed?
<truexfan81> hmm
<truexfan81> configure: error: Glib 2.32.0 or later is required to build megatools
<truexfan81> ubuntu trusty server
<knt-newb> ok, ... what is? and how do i access the "X" command prompt?
<poldo79> #quo vado
<truexfan81> megatools is in the debian unstable repos is there any way to get it on ubuntu? other than the compile that clearly wants to be a pain?
<k1l> truexfan81: its included in ubuntu since 15.04. you could look out for a PPA for the 14.04
<geirha> Wily has megatools, apparently. For trusty, you might be lucky and find a PPA for it
<truexfan81> k1l: i need to use the program today
<k1l> then look for a PPA today
<truexfan81> without it i have to download the large file to my pc just to turn around and upload it to my dedi
<Bashing-om> !uefi | ninjai Yes the boot partition is required with UEFI
<ubottu> ninjai Yes the boot partition is required with UEFI: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<geirha> knt-newb: That's quite vague, but probably refers to some terminal emulator..?
<LambdaComplex> Well, it doesn't specifically need to be a 1mb partition at the beginning of the disk
<LambdaComplex> That description honestly sounds more like the boot partition required in a GPT/BIOS setup
<knt-newb> Geirha ... well i need alot of things explained , so im sorry
<ninjai> can I just not boot in uefi mode somehow?
<geirha> knt-newb: Maybe if you provide some context. Are you reading a book? a guide?
<truexfan81> k1l: i see part of the problem after reading when i did apt-get update, its not using the official repos
<truexfan81> Hit http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net trusty/multiverse Translation-en_GB  etc
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: Out of curiosity, what caused grub to stop working? Any idea?
<ninjai> power outage
<knt-newb> geirha ... from what i read its an underlying command prompt symilar to ms cmd prompt
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: Also, you mentioned your ext4 partition and your swap partition...are those the only partitions you have at all?
<ninjai> LambdaComplex: yes
<stacks88> so i tried to apt-get autoremove but it wouldnt remove , said /tmp was full, or when i ran df -h it said overflow        1.0M     0  1.0M   0% /tmp what causes this ?
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: Um...was that working before? Because there's no way for UEFI to work without an EFI System Partition
<ninjai> I have no idea, but it was booted
<it> hello guys
<it> im having trouble installing ubuntu mate
<ninjai> so what should I do here?  Create a 2mb partition at the beginning of the drive and apply the grub_boot flag to it and see if it boots?
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: I don't think you're actually doing UEFI booting
<it> when i click continue in installation, the button stays grey forever
<geirha> knt-newb: the windows cmd prompt is both a terminal and a shell. In Unix and Unix-like systems, terminals and shells are completely separate programs
<ninjai> LambdaComplex: I'm not sure.  I have a UEFI motherboard and if I pound F11 on boot I get a boot menu, if I select my SSD I just get a blinking cursor forever
<knt-newb> can someone briefly explain what i might be missing . i cannot browse a local area network at home through my ethernet connection. (works in vista, on same machine) i think i might be missing the equivelent of "file and printer sharing"
<squinty> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<knt-newb> geirha ... ok ty
<geirha> knt-newb: So I'm still not sure what you are referring to in that regard
<aubergine> Dear all, unfortunately I have accidentally flushed iptables on Ubuntu
<aubergine> I had a rule saying "ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:bootpc
<aubergine> "
<aubergine> how to reinsert it? Thank you :)
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: i suppose chrooting in and using grub-install and update-grub could work
<ninjai> I followed a guide with that once
<ninjai> and it worked
<ninjai> but for the life of me I can no longer find it
<lunarmage> you just mount your drive to some dir
<lunarmage> then do `chroot <said dir>`
<lunarmage> and run grub-install as normal
<LambdaComplex> lunarmage: would grub-install work without the mounts?
<lunarmage> oh right I forgot abot that
<ninjai> lunarmage: http://pastebin.com/cRtdBvui
<ninjai> LambdaComplex: no it does not
<LambdaComplex> i know lsblk doesn't at least
<LambdaComplex> agh, i can never remember the mounts
<LambdaComplex> brb lemme find the gentoo install guide
<lunarmage> try mounting the /boot drive
<ninjai> ah, this is the guide: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<LambdaComplex> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base#Mounting_the_necessary_filesystems
<LambdaComplex> i've always just used that. seems to work
<aubergine> anyone?
<stacks88> how would you find directories in /path that are specifically from the year 2014 ?
<ninjai> any time I try grub-install I get this: grub-install.real: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<lunarmage> ls <dir> -lA | grep "<date>"
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: wait, so you're doing GPT/BIOS?
<lunarmage> in the format of <3 digit month> <day>
<stacks88> i meant using find
<ninjai> LambdaComplex: I have no idea.  help?
<aubergine> I accidentally flushed my iptables
<aubergine> the only rule I had was: ACCEPT     ump  --  anywhere             anywhere             ump dpt:bootpc
<aubergine> how to reinsert it? Thanks
<lunarmage> stacks88: `man find` doesn't tell me anything about year, only precise times
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: Check `sudo fdisk -l` and see if the Disklabel type is "gpt" or "dos"
<LambdaComplex> (could just do `sudo fdisk -l | grep Disklabel` if you want i guess)
<ninjai> LambdaComplex: "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<squinty> aubergine,  did you try using   iptables -h   in a terminal.
<ninjai> system says GPT
<LambdaComplex> Are you positive that it was booting before?
<LambdaComplex> Because you're using GPT and yet you don't have any boot partition at all
<aubergine> squinty I just need to reset the rule
<LambdaComplex> As far as I know, that should be impossible
<aubergine> I tried iptables -A ACCEPT ump  --  anywhere anywheremump dpt:biotic --------- but it did not work
<skinux> Is anyone in here by chance familiar with using EasyBCD/NeoGrub to boot Ubuntu along-side Windows?
<ninjai> LambdaComplex: yes it was booting.  How can I reconfigure this to boot again?  Create a boot partition at the beginning with gparted at the size of about 100mbit?
<LambdaComplex> I've never heard of NeoGrub in my life
<LambdaComplex> What is it and why would you use it in place of GRUB2?
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: Really the first step is to check your bios and see if you're doing BIOS or UEFI booting. I'm assuming BIOS but find out for sure
<ninjai> ok, and what difference does that make?
<ninjai> I'm not really that informed of the differences between UEFI and BIOS booting on motherboards
<LambdaComplex> UEFI requires a FAT32 partition
<LambdaComplex> (the EFI System Partition)
<LambdaComplex> BIOS does not; although GRUB does require a boot partition if you're doing GPT/BIOS
<ninjai> ok so, assuming I'm doing UEFI booting then my partition layout is acceptable?
<aubergine> I accidentally flushed my iptables
<LambdaComplex> You said you only have 2 partitions? One's ext and the other is swap?
<aubergine> the only rule I had was: ACCEPT     ump  --  anywhere             anywhere             ump dpt:bootpc
<ninjai> yes
<aubergine> how to reinsert it? Thanks
<LambdaComplex> No, that won't work for UEFI
<LambdaComplex> So if it was working before then it's not UEFI
<aubergine> I accidentally flushed my iptables, the only rule I had was: ACCEPT     ump  --  anywhere  anywhere  ump  dpt:biotic, how to reinsert it? Thanks :)
<squinty> aubergine,  think you have to run iptables-save  to make it stick  (not an expert on iptables though(
<ninjai> ok, so maybe then it's trying to now boot as UEFI but my partitions are not ready for that?
<aubergine> squinty iptables-restore does not work on my ubuntu (Azure VM limits)
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: What were you doing when the power outage happened? Anything related to installing Ubuntu?
<ninjai> I was out of town when it happened :)
<ninjai> it was a running system when I left
<LambdaComplex> I seriously don't even understand how a power outage could've caused this
<ninjai> me neither
<aubergine> I accidentally flushed my iptables, the only rule I had was: ACCEPT     ump  --  anywhere  anywhere  ump  dpt:biotic, how to reinsert it? Thanks :)
<koan_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows 10. When I get to the "where to install" part of the installation, windows isn't showing up. It says "We detected no other OS installed" or something similar. I think it has to do with MBR/GPT partition scheme? Most of that is above my head though. Anyone know what I should do?
<ninjai> Maybe I magically booted it with some hackery (since I never shut of my computer) previously
<ninjai> because I did do this chrooting business once before
<LambdaComplex> Heck, at this point I'd honestly just say try putting a boot partition at the start and see if that works
<ninjai> I'll reboot and check my UEFI/BIOS to see if I'm booting with it
<LambdaComplex> aubergine: Please stop repeating yourself. We heard you the first time
<ninjai> ok how big
<ninjai> 100mbi?
<LambdaComplex> Nah, like 1MB
<ninjai> ok
<ninjai> set the grub_boot flag?
<LambdaComplex> aubergine: Querying me "fuck off" isn't going to help you any
<koan_> Anyone have any idea for my issue? Tried following http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation but was worried I was going to fuck something up the entire time
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: Sounds right
<Haunt_House> hm, can I add anything to a shell script so that it opens a terminal? I feel a bit awkward killing ffmpeg with top
<ninjai> all right here goes
<ninjai> 40 min remaining. lol
<Haunt_House> I wrote it since the ffmpeg commands are too many to type every time
<LambdaComplex> ninjai: 40 minutes?
<Haunt_House> good luck, ninjai, whatever you do (:
<ninjai> now it's an hour ETA
<MonkeyDust> Haunt_House  the command is  gnome-terminal
<Haunt_House> MonkeyDust: do I put it in a line before the ffmpeg call?
<Haunt_House> hm, testing
<LambdaComplex> Might have to use a flag for gnome-terminal
<LambdaComplex> Check the man page
<aubergine> -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 68 -j ACCEPT
<aubergine> get back to Windows guys
<k1l> aubergine: please stop that bad advices out of frustration
<LambdaComplex> He messaged me a few more profanities
<knt-newb> lambda - ninjai. i just built a dual boot vista ubuntu. on the hdd i had to make it gpt . then i partitioned 4 sections in gigs 30,30,5,400the first partition fat 32 all remaining ntfs. after vista went into part1, i ran the ubuntu install which added grub to the boot/ mbr process after that, part 2  (30 gig root)was formatted ext4 and the swap part 3 (5Gb). partition 4  (400GB) stayed ntfs and was sharable between the two OS's doub
<knt-newb> took me two days but i won
<LambdaComplex> ...Okay?
<LambdaComplex> Congrats? I have 3 Linux distros and Windows 7 installed
<knt-newb> hmm .. scary
<Haunt_House> wow. I just need one distro to drive me nuts
<knt-newb> my second or third try grub shot my master boot record to non existance.
<LambdaComplex> I don't think your mbr is even relevant considering you're doing UEFI
<LambdaComplex> Since Windows won't boot if you do GPT/BIOS
<lunarmage> isn't Windows very finicky with UEFI dual boot with Linux?
<knt-newb> well . u must be right , i spent about a day try ing to fix the mbr
<LambdaComplex> lunarmage: Not that I've seen. Maybe you're thinking that windows fastboot thing?
<knt-newb> any way the disk is a gpt disk
<LambdaComplex> knt-newb: Wait, is your ESP 30 Gigs?
<knt-newb> and the first partition is fat 32
<lunarmage> that was it, fastboot
<lunarmage> sorry lol
<LambdaComplex> knt-newb: Is that fat32 partition mounted at /boot or /boot/efi?
<knt-newb> the whole disk is 470 gigs or so
<knt-newb> idk . what is esp?
<LambdaComplex> EFI System Partition
<knt-newb> also when booting vista i go through grub and windows mbr dual boot prompt
<knt-newb> i e i have to pick vista twice to boot it
<koan_> I can't even get ubuntu installed properly lol
<Haunt_House> syntax hates me ( :
<Bashing-om> koan_: Booting presently in legacy mode and Windows is installed UEFI ?
<lunarmage> koan_: thanks for the very helpful error code :)
<knt-newb> so. i browsed the samba web page listed earlier , it says to run cmds like "sudo apt-get install cifs-utils" can anyone explain where and or how im supposed to enter these commands?
<LambdaComplex> knt-newb: either a virtual terminal or a tty
<LambdaComplex> or maybe i mean a terminal emulator
<LambdaComplex> w/e
<LambdaComplex> knt-newb: also the "how" is "with a keyboard"
<knt-newb> lambda assume i know nothing and need my hand held all the way there
<knt-newb> lol
<LambdaComplex> do i have to walk you through opening a terminal emulator?
<lunarmage> open up the "Terminal" application
<lunarmage> and in it
<ruut> x
<lunarmage> write "sudo apt-get install cifs-utils"
<koan_> Bashing-om: Yes I've got UEFI, lunarmage: haha np, I'm just afraid to fuck something up through manually partitioning as I'm kinda just blindly following guides and don't know exactly what I'm doing. Think I may try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/666631/how-can-i-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-on-a-uefi-hp-notebook
<LambdaComplex> and then press enter
<LambdaComplex> that part's important
<l00p> knt-newb: I think if u press cntrl+alt+t and terminal will apear. If it is default
<LambdaComplex> koan_: then learn what you're doing!
<lunarmage> LambdaComplex: don't forget the root password
<lunarmage> err the user password
<lunarmage> because sudo
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | koan_ Ours:
<ubottu> koan_ Ours:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LambdaComplex> and because root is disabled by default anyways
<koan_> LambdaComplex: I'd really like to, hard to know where to start though
<LambdaComplex> koan_: honestly reading the arch linux wiki might help
<squinty> knt-newb,  just search for Samba in Ubuntu software center or  type the following in a terminal   sudo apt-get install samba
<LambdaComplex> koan_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning
<Haunt_House> MonkeyDust: thanks, it works now
<squinty> knt-newb,  that should install pretty much everthing you need for running samba
<koan_> Bashing-om: Yes I've looked through those, wasn't extremely helpful.. LambdaComplex: ty for the link, I'll check that out now
<knt-newb> aha! applications / terminal, xterm, uxterm. right
<knt-newb> lol
<koan_> The problem is that Windows 8 came with my PC, I erased it and installed Ubuntu and worked great. Then realized I needed windows still, was advised to erase disk again and install windows THEN install Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> koan_: As you are having such difficulties, Might show the channel the current partitioning . See if we can see an error ' sudo parted -l ' and we go from there .
<squinty> knt-newb,  you might also want to install  system-config-samba  (GUI for managing samba shares and users )  if the Samba install doesn't include it as default
<knt-newb> ok , one more good one. What does sudo represent in a command string?
#ubuntu 2016-02-07
<SchrodingersScat> !man | knt-newb
<ubottu> knt-newb: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<koan_> knt-newb: gives you admin priveleges
<koan_> Bashing-om: Ok running the Ubuntu trial from my CD right now, 'sudo parted -l' shows I have a GPT partition table, shows my current Windows partitions, and then gave these errors: "Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0/ read-write (Read-only file system). /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. ERROR: Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<knt-newb> man intro ... good place to start ty. lol
<RadarG> Hello I have a question I just installed a new drive and it is /dev/sdb however it does not have a uuid
<RadarG> How do I fix this
<Bashing-om> koan_: " Can't have a partition  outside the disk!"
<koan_> Bashing-om: Yes that is correct
<Bashing-om> koan_: Mot sure if this is relevant to the hard driv . ' sudo apt install pastebinit ; sudo parted -l | pasteninit ' and pass the resilting link back here so we see what the partitioning is .
<ezri> RadarG: sudo blkid doesn't return anything for it?
<RadarG> No
<RadarG> Wait my bad
<Bashing-om> RadarG: Is there a file system on the hard drive to be detected ?
<RadarG> I didn't have it mounted
<RadarG> I mounted the drive and it is now in blood
<koan_> Bashing-om: "E: Unable to fetch some archives..."
<lapinozz> if i dlopen a shared lib from one process and then pass the return of dlsym to another process while this one be able to acces stuff whitout segfault?
<RadarG> How do I change the label that is listed in blkid
<akik> RadarG: tune2fs
<akik> that's for ext2,3,4
<koan_> Bashing-om: I have 4 partitions currently, looking at gparted, "sda1 - ntfs - recovery - 450MiB - hidden, diag" "sda2 - fat32 - 100MiB - boot" "sda3 - unknown - 16MiB - msftres" "sda4 - ntfs - 1.82TiB - msftdata"
<Bashing-om> koan_: Ouch . Is this liveUSB verified " check disk for defcts" boot option screen .
<koan_> Bashing-om: let me check
<LambdaComplex> knt-newb: sudo is generally used to run a command as root
<koan_> Bashing-om: where do i find "check disk for defects"?
<Bashing-om> koan_: Reboot, and as soon as the firmware screen clears, repeatedly depress and release the escape key -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen .
<flashram> hi i got a medion network storage server ... how do i get rid of hipserv2 and install ubuntu server ?
<koan_> Bashing-om: I'm looking at a black screen that says "aborted. boot: "
<flashram> no screen attached
<koan_> Basing-om: I'm sure the CD is fine, I have installed Ubuntu with it before
<flashram> hi i got a medion network storage server ... how do i get rid of hipserv2 and install ubuntu server ?
<Bashing-om> koan_: EFI set to boot as EFI ?
<koan_> Bashing-om: Not sure lol
<flashram> what are the hipserv2 tricks about ? must i run lifecloud ?
<flashram> i mean can i install ubuntu server on a storage device ?
<flashram> its got 2x2tb
<koan_> Bashing-om: Where can I check those settings?
<Bashing-om> koan_: We can back up on additional step here and verify the .iso that you used to burn the ubuntu image . Did you use Windows to download and burn the USB ?
<koan_> Bashing-om: Yes, and I've already used to install Ubuntu once before and worked perfectly
<nikola_> Someone help,i wanna learn to hack and proggram on linux(ubuntu),but i dont now were.Can you pls let me know were can i start some free curse??
<LambdaComplex> nikola_: step 1: learn english
<nikola_> LambdaComplex, i do know english but i am a bad rider!
<MonkeyDust> !bash |  nikola_
<ubottu> nikola_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Fuchs> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html  is a good start
<Fuchs> (for both questions)
<nikola_> thank you very much
<Bashing-om> koan_: Well, something is not Kosher now . I do expect this partitoning to be GPT to support UEFI . We do need to look at this partitioing and match up the numbers to make sure the "  partition
<Bashing-om>                outside the disk! partition
<Bashing-om> koan_: Well, something is not Kosher now . I do expect this partitoning to be GPT to support UEFI . We do need to look at this partitioing and match up the numbers to make sure the "  partition _> is not a factor here .
<knt-newb> ok nother quick one can anyone suggest an antivirus for ubuntu 14.04
<LambdaComplex> you probably don't need one
<MonkeyDust> knt-newb  clam-tk
<lunarmage> Linux doesn't get viruses :^)
<l00p> knt-newb: just don't install flashplayer and clamaw is antivirus program.
<MonkeyDust> !info clamtk
<ubottu> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.19-1 (wily), package size 442 kB, installed size 1766 kB
<skinux> Maybe someone could tell me why Ubuntu USB boot gives me initramfs error about squashfs?
<knt-newb> ty peeps appreciate the help today
<skinux> Even trying to go right to installing Ubuntu it gives me the same error
<SonikkuAmerica> skinux: It probably got corrupted someplace. Try rewriting the Image to your USB device.
<skinux> Hmm.
<LambdaComplex> lunarmage: questionable
<skinux> Is UNetBootin known to have issues?
<lunarmage> LambdaComplex: I'm joking lmao
<LambdaComplex> skinux: yes
<LambdaComplex> skinux: it's known to overwrite bootloader configurations to insert its own splash image
<lunarmage> skinux: yeah. do you have any other Linux install you have access to?
<skinux> Nope.
<skinux> Well, I have a virtualized install, but that won't do any good.
<lunarmage> what was that one program called, rufus?
<skinux> What is the name of that Universal thing for creating bootable media?
<lunarmage> skinux: no, I meant so you could use `dd`
<skinux> The only linux I can get to is my virtualized Linux.
<squinty> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/   has good info
<lunarmage> use rufus
<skinux> That will literally install Linux onto the USB, I only want to use USB as a media to boot Ubuntu so I can fix the one already installed.
<skinux> Haven't heard of rufus
<lunarmage> it's a Windows program that looks like the format manager
<lunarmage> but lets you install isos on usb sticks
<skinux> Which partition scheme do I want, it lists two for EFI?
<skinux> MBR Partition scheme for BIOS or UEFI or MBR partition scheme for UEFI?
<skinux> I thought UEFI was a BIOS replacement, so I'm guessing the latter
<skinux> Does that mean it's going to put an MBR on the USB?
<Artemis3> skinux, indeed unetbootin is known to cause issues :)
<skinux> Why does Rufus mention MBR in it's format options?
<Artemis3> skinux, imo, you should use dd with the iso
<skinux> You're talking about a Linux command.....I can't GET to Linux to use it.
<skinux> Not that I know how to use dd anyway
<Artemis3> skinux, there is dd for windows :P its called windd or something
<SonikkuAmerica> Either that or you can get Cygwin (over in #cygwin)
<skinux> I don't know how to use that command anyway
<Artemis3> umm... its not cli
<squinty> http://sourceforge.net/projects/windd/
<skinux> FFS I was just suggested to use Rufus
<Artemis3> there is like, a button to choose iso, and another to choose destination, how more simple you can get?
<akik> it says in the windd comments that it's not a replacement for dd
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Artemis3> last time i used it it worked
<Artemis3> but there are several more
<skinux> I just need something I can boot into so I can FIX an existing install.
<skinux> One of the most annoying things is getting told to use something, then when I start, getting told to use something else, then being told to use the FIRST thing, then being told to use the SECOND  thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> skinux: a Live image is great for fixing an existing Ubuntu install (see !chroot)
<Artemis3> skinux, easy, try method one, when it fails, try method two.
<Artemis3> and if those fail there are methods three, four, and five.
<skinux> Well, I ask a question about one software that I was just told to use, then I get told no no no use this use this.
<Artemis3> because there is so much choice with open source :)
<skinux> Obviously no one contributes to open source software.
<Artemis3> different people different opinions.
<skinux> I bet if all OSS devs focused on ONE software then OSS options would be a lot better.
<Artemis3> the strength is heterogeny, so the more the merrier :)
<SonikkuAmerica> skinux: that would defeat the purpose, really, but this convo is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Artemis3> skinux, this is the official method: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<skinux> So WinDD forces to copy from one USB to another?
<Artemis3> so feel free to try
<skinux> Okay. I want to make sure, if I'm able to successfully update grub and it takes over the MBR, then after selecting Windows it'll bring up the Windows Boot Manager right?
<Artemis3> hmmm
<Artemis3> that might depend
<Artemis3> if your windows install is using uefi method
<Artemis3> or legacy
<skinux> Legacy is enabled, UEFI is on, but Secure Boot is off.
<Artemis3> the thing is, did you install windows after enabling legacy boot?
<skinux> I'm not sure
<Artemis3> if so then sure, grub will offer both choices
<Artemis3> someone with experience dual booting using uefi could help you better, as i don't currently run windows anymore :)
<Earl_>  what is the issue
<skinux> Well, I really want to just install GRUB onto that partition and install the -signed stuff so UEFI Secure Boot sees it.
<Earl_> won't promise to help, but I do dual boot with Win10
<Earl_> you have to create a thing in your efi boot record if I remember right
<skinux> Okay. I'm gonna try to USB now, we'll see if I can get into live boot.
<Earl_> I did have a question of my own
<Earl_> What is the best way to access my Windows data on my Linux OS? When I was a more niave, more nooby-ish linux user, I thought that was what the "Swap" partition was for.
<Earl_> But now I realize, there doesn't seem any easy way to "see" my Windows files while booted into Linux
<squinty> Earl:  install samba    sudo apt-get install samba
<Artemis3> wait wait, from same machine?
<Artemis3> it should be able to mount your ntfs partitions
<Earl_> I did look at Samba, but you have to turn on network discovery on the windows side
<Earl_> Yes, I dual boot
<Artemis3> over the network yes
<Artemis3> for the same computer no :)
<Earl_> Hmm... Mount the partiion?
<Artemis3> Earl_, normally they should show in the file manager
<Artemis3> Earl_, the partitions with the windows partition
<Earl_> So I could see my C Drive and mount it, then be able to access, read and write files?
<Artemis3> yes, usually, it could be mounted read only if there were errors (ie, unclean windows shutdown)
<squinty> Earl_,  run  Disks  (gnome-disks) and see if your windows partition(s) are displayed.  you can mount them from there
<Earl_> Well, I'm booted into Windows at the moment, but I'll take note
<Earl_> Can't believe it could be that simple
<Artemis3> hehe
<Artemis3> it is
<Earl_> Praise linux lol
<squinty> Earl_,  well you can also mount via terminal commands or fstab
<Earl_> To confirm, though, I would be able to write files to that mounted partition? I would like to do most of my work in Linux, and still be able to work with it Windows side
<Earl_> not just see files, actually change them
<akik> Earl_: yes, you can
<Earl_> beautiful
<Lope> I've setup ubuntu-server 16.04 on a VM with a bridged NIC. I've given the NIC a public IP. It can ping any public IP address and get replies. IPTABLES aren't blocking anything. It has nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf. I've tried 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as well as the nameservers from my ISP, but when I `dig google.com` I get status NOERROR. ANSWER:0. ADDITIONAL:1. Warning: Recursion requested byt not available. When I run the same query on the host I don't get the
<Lope> warning about recursion, instead I get 1 answer, which contains an A record (IP address). Any ideas?
<Artemis3> Lope, i think you need to join #ubuntu+1 for any questions about next version.
<telboon> does the network manager support pptp exporting yet?
<xangua> !16.04 | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<youBobo> Good morning Ubuntu world
<plr777_> youBobo : Good Morning!
<youBobo> most of video reviews about ubuntu, mint, opensuse and a lot others, then run a command "uname -a && lsb_release"... i tried that one on my laptop but I'm getting No LSB moduels are available. How come?
<tsing> hi
<shamurai> youBobo, you need to add and option like -a
<youBobo> shamurai: thanks... it now works with -a
<azizLIGHT> how can i get my ubuntu notifiations on my phone
<Lope> anyone know why my DNS lookups work on my host, but not on my guest? The guest is ubuntu 16.04 with a virtIO NIC bridged to the host's NIC. The guest has a public IP and can ping anywhere, but DNS is not working. I've tried setting MTU to 1000 so I've ruled that out as a potential problem. Any ideas? http://i.imgur.com/UZal8Ik.png
<bazhang> try ##networking Lope
<azizLIGHT> im seeing a lot of ways to do android notifications on ubuntu, but not ubuntu notifications on android
<Lope> bazhang: I have, they don't seem to know.
<jamesfort> hii
<jamesfort> live session ?
<Bashing-om> jamesfort: ?? boot up with a desktop install medium is the " live session" .
<homa_> hi my friends
<Earl_> aloha
<studioxps> hi
<studioxps> I see names, anyone here?
<homa_> hi
<studioxps> has anyone installed ubuntu besdie mint?
<studioxps> beside*
<Gejt> most of the people here I imagine..
<Earl_> like in a dual boot setup?
<squinty> exit
<studioxps> yeah, I just attempted, got the option install beside mint, but then ubuntu wouldn't boot, went to shell
<studioxps> it looked like everything went well, had the boot option menu to select, but ubuntu wouldn't boot, mint still does though
<homa_> in booting down shift key
<studioxps> huh?
<studioxps> new linux user here
<redraw> hello. any way to check internet connectivity with Network Manager?
<studioxps> maybe try a reinstall you think?
<squinty> studioxps,  if you can boot into mint, run  sudo update-grub  in a terminal and then reboot to see if ubuntu is offered as a choice in the grub2 boot menu
<studioxps> okay, it was offered, just wouldn't boot, timed out and went to shell, but will try that
<kazuka__> how do i make the network connection say connected
<studioxps> okay, thanks, we'll see
<lotuspsychje> redraw: what is it you wanna find out?
<redraw> lotuspsychje, it would be great to see a (!) on the nm tray icon when there's no internet connection
<lotuspsychje> kazuka__: network drop can be the result of many symptons...you could start digging into your syslog/dmesg logs to see whats going on
<redraw> it seems it isn't implemented on nm-applet
<lotuspsychje> redraw: you can enable/disable network if you like?
<lotuspsychje> redraw: or you more interested to see network activity?
<redraw> lotuspsychje, I mean when internet goes down
<redraw> lotuspsychje, I'd like to see a different icon telling me there's no internet
<lotuspsychje> redraw: network isnt suppose to 'going' down...what is it you want to prove?
<rizi> if i dd an ISO to usb will it automaticaly make it bootable or do i have to manually set some flags
<squinty> redraw, on unity the panel icon will change from two arrows pointing in different directions (valid connection) to a washed out triangular type of icon (similar to wireless icon)
<redraw> lotuspsychje, my ISP often gets me disconnected
<redraw> squinty, oh, i'm on gnome
<lotuspsychje> redraw: thats also not suppose to happen much, if it does, you need to inform your isp
<rww> rizi: depends on the ISO. Ubuntu ones will work fine.
<redraw> squinty, however, I've added the [connectivity] section to NetworkManager.conf
<redraw> but no changes after restarting network-manager service
<rizi> rww, its a windows 8 ISO
<rww> rizi: i think those don't work with that method
<lotuspsychje> rizi: there is winusb to create a win boot usb, but be carefull its using ppa, use at your own risk
<redraw> lotuspsychje, this seems like a basic feature
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | rizi
<ubottu> rizi: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<excelsiora> hi!
<excelsiora> anyone around?
<squinty> nope   we are all square
<lotuspsychje> excelsiora: ask your question to the channel mate
<rizi> lotuspsychje, thanks BTY whats ppa and what are the risk associated with using it
<squinty> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> rizi: it means, its not really officialy supported package
<lotuspsychje> rizi: adding untrusted sources, can be a security risk
<excelsiora> I'm just hanging out. I was trying to get my cousin set up last night, but it turned out his hard-drive is getting bad sectors, so we gave up on that and I'm going to make him install it on his laptop instead of his desktop.
<saira_ubuntu> hi guys can someone please tell me which software i can use in ubuntu to plot disk io memory and cpu?
<rizi> lotuspsychje, so same as installing stuff from outside app store (in cell phone example)
<lotuspsychje> rizi: right
<lotuspsychje> saira_ubuntu: benchmark?
<studioxps> back again, I think
<studioxps> if this is the same place I was before
<saira_ubuntu> lotuspsychje thanks for reply is benchmark a software?
<studioxps> I am trying to dual boot mint and ubuntu, have usb for ubuntu, installed using the option to install besdie mint, but ubuntu fails to boot and goes to shell
<Bashing-om> studioxps: It is .. and ya able to boot ubuntu ?
<studioxps> no
<lotuspsychje> saira_ubuntu: explain a bit what you need exactly?
<studioxps> it still times out, says a pcc search failed, or something, goes to a shell
<studioxps> I'm new to linux, so prob ask stupid questions, maybe a google search?
<lotuspsychje> studioxps: this is ubuntu support, you can ask ubuntu questions here
<saira_ubuntu> lotuspsychje I am going to run a series of database experiments for each experiment i want to plot in time series stats like disk io ,cpu and memory etc so i can compare in which case system resources are utilized best? Also i have command line access but i want to save data so i can plot it in excel or some tool that can generate both graph and raw data
<Bashing-om> studioxps: In the install operation; did you choose "install along side" or did you do the partitioning maunally ?
<studioxps> install alongside... almost chose the 'something else' prob should have
<lotuspsychje> saira_ubuntu: sounds like a hardware benchmark tool you need right?
<saira_ubuntu> lotuspsychje yes
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++ | saira_ubuntu try this?
<ubottu> saira_ubuntu try this?: bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<squinty> http://www.howtogeek.com/111617/how-to-benchmark-your-linux-system-3-open-source-benchmarking-tools/
<saira_ubuntu> bundle of thanks lotuspsychje ubottu squinty, let me check it  , will i be able to plot its data?
<studioxps> go back through and choose the something else option?
<studioxps> or do I need to delete the new partition? I'm assuming it automatically created a new one, not sure, since first time
<Bashing-om> studioxps: The option to install along side is fine for a new user . it is what it's purpose is . Are you still able to boot Mint ?
<studioxps> yeah, on mint now
<studioxps> do I enter ubuntu through mint after it's loaded? seems like it said I would get to choose which one to boot, gives me the option to choose either on reboot
<studioxps> I've installed mint dual boot with windows 10, so can do that, if that's the better way to go... installing dual boot with mint
<Bashing-om> studioxps: Well, there are a number of things we can 'check' , 1st up we will want to know what partition ubuntu is installed in. Pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' and we start the process of discovery .
<studioxps> to recap, I checked out mint on my windows 10 pc, dual boot, checked out, decided to install mint straight up on a laptop I have, and want to dual boot ubuntu and mint, so here I am lol
<studioxps> okay, how do I check that?
<Bashing-om> studioxps: Boot menu is like this .. on each hard drive there can be but one boot authority , from that one chooses the OS to boot . Generally, however, the last sysyem installed is that authority .
<studioxps> mint in this case
<studioxps> ubuntu is listed first
<rhuster> when is xenial xevious
<rhuster> going to be released
<lotuspsychje> !xenial | rhuster
<ubottu> rhuster: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rhuster> Xenial Xerex lol
<studioxps> cool, has a slider for icon size..
<lotuspsychje> rhuster: april 2016, you can test the development daily image right now also, see #ubuntu+1
<Bashing-om> studioxps: We are back to knowing where ubuntu is installed to . the partitoning is given by the terminal command ' sudo parted -l ' .
<studioxps> okay see primary-ext4, extended logical-ext4, logical linux-swap(v1)
<studioxps> 1, 2, 6, 5... and 1 is boot
<Verooo> password
<Bashing-om> studioxps: There is a utility - pastebinit - ( and others ) to uplpad a command's outputs .
<studioxps> 1 and 6, maybe 6, since I split the drive in equal parts
<Bashing-om> !past | studioxps
<Bashing-om> !paste | studioxps
<ubottu> studioxps: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<studioxps> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<studioxps> lost man, what are you talking about?
<studioxps> I'm looking at my terminal window and this chat, need to open something else?
<Bashing-om> studioxps: I do not know what Mint uses dor a pastebin site . let's try this ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal. Pass that link back here .
<studioxps> http://termbin.com/qhwi
<fartface> Is there a good web-ui for a virtualization platform?  Something like PHPVirtualbox would be good, but it hasn't been updated in a long time, which worries me--is that the only option?
<Bashing-om> studioxps: Look'n .
<studioxps> okay
<fartface> I don't mind which type of virtualization, xen, virtual box, etc, starting from a blank slate, so I'm open to whatever is the best option
<studioxps> also, when I installed ubuntu beside mint, I chose to encrypt the home folder, did that screw something up?
<lotuspsychje> fartface: maybe more something for ##networking? try to change your nick also
<fartface> Why would I change my nick
<fartface> And virtualization != networking
<studioxps> lol
<studioxps> fartface is a friendly name lol
<fartface> Exactly, who's gonna get mad at a guy named fartface
<fartface> lol
<studioxps> lol
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | fartface
<ubottu> fartface: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Bashing-om> studioxps: Well, I do not see that encryption is a factor .. If you chose it I do not see it implemented . IF it is .. well let's me out of this as I have no experience with that level of complexity .
<fartface> lotus:  I'm not breaking any of those guidelines, so I'm not sure what you're getting at--I asked one question, politely, and didn't flood the channel or harass anyone.
<studioxps> uh oh, you can't help anymore?
<Sam_Minton> Hello
<lotuspsychje> fartface: how about you ask in #freenode, and virtualization is not really an ubuntu question?
<studioxps> what program do I use to delete the ubuntu partition so I can try again?
<studioxps> hi sam
<fartface> That's fair--the reason I asked in here was because the host OS is an Ubuntu Server, so I wanted to ensure compatibility with that.
<Sam_Minton> there are a variety of programs you can use
<studioxps> well, I just need one :)
<fartface> Freenode would be for questions related to the IRC server--are you a mod here?
<Sam_Minton> put the ubuntu disk in and reboot to disk, then reinstall choosing the option to delete the disk
<pvl1> hey, whats the unity/gnome  on screen virtual keyboard? id like to add it to the lightdm accessibility options
<studioxps> well, I want to keep mint and install ubuntu on half the drive
<studioxps> I have gparted, but am not sure how to use it
<Sam_Minton> virtual keyboard is on screen
<Bashing-om> studioxps: Well .. so far all I see is a standard MBR install of 2 linux systems . Let's mount and verify that sda6 is ubuntu ' sudo makdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/looksee ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . Let's see what happens .
<pvl1> Sam_Minton, but whats the binary file
<Sam_Minton> You can also do a custom install, leave the linux mint drive, and split drive for fresh ubuntu install
<lotuspsychje> fartface: im just trying to help mate, some nicknames can get kicked or banned just saying
<studioxps> yeah, that's what I attempted when installing, chose the install alingside mint option, but ubuntu is timing out to shell on load
<studioxps> I got: "sudo: makdir: command not found
<studioxps> mount: mount point /mnt/looksee does not exist
<studioxps> cat: /mnt/looksee/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<studioxps> Use netcat."
<Sam_Minton> are you using grub as bootloader?
<studioxps> yeah, both are showing as an option, but ubu won't load, mint does just fine
<Sam_Minton> I used linux mint for a long time, just switched to ubuntu full time.
<studioxps> ubu is on /dev/sda6
<Sam_Minton> let me research for a moment...brb
<studioxps> has a long desc too, other parts don't have a mount point, other than dev/sda1 which is root
<Bashing-om> studioxps: My typo ! should be ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ' . I have grown very tired .. not doing too well here .
<studioxps> ah, have sda1 and 2, then sda6 and 5 are sub to sda2
<pvl1> oh Sam_Minton i get it thanks
<studioxps> that did nothing, just went to cmnd line
<studioxps> I have gparted open though can see things
<studioxps> ubu is on sda6 which is a sub of sda2
<studioxps> sda2 has an arrow I can collapse, under it is sda 6 and 5, 5 is swap
<studioxps> sda1 mount point is "/", which I'm assuming as a newbie as meaning "root"
<Sam_Minton> did you create a ext drive for the ubuntu distro you installed
<studioxps> the sda6 reads "/media/studioxps/8eefe406-f1ee-453a-8214-3f5fbc09197s
<studioxps> I just chose the option to install ubu alongside mint, then it took over and installed, no other options
<Sam_Minton> It should have given you the option to resize the drive
<studioxps> oh, yeah, it did, I split the drive in equal parts
<Sam_Minton> so you could 1/2 the drive which is what it sounds like you want
<studioxps> right, did that, but ubu times out on load and goes to shell
<Sam_Minton> if that is the case you should be able to use grub on startup and boot to either os
<studioxps> I type 'reboot' then can load mint just fine
<studioxps> yeah, that's what I thought too, have the options, but ubu doesn't load
<Sam_Minton> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<Sam_Minton> Take a look at this tutorial might help
<studioxps> I did a grub update
<Sam_Minton> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<studioxps> I don't have windows installed, mint is native
<Sam_Minton> the grub-2 tutorial shows you how to install and configure
<studioxps> It's installed
<Sam_Minton> does it run when you reboot and ask you which OS to start?
<studioxps> I go to the grub menu on reboot, ubu and mint are options, along with mem tests and advanced options for both ubu and mint
<studioxps> yeah
<studioxps> I selected mem test and did a mem test, partly just to see what it looked like...
<Sam_Minton> you never had ubuntu working on this drive correct?
<studioxps> I tried ubu twice and it times out, but mint loads just fine
<studioxps> correct
<studioxps> mint was loaded first, then I installed ubu from a bootable usb
<studioxps> did the partition sizing, waited while it installed and though, wow this was easy.. but then ubu won't load
<Sam_Minton> ok..what are you using for ubuntu install a cd?
<studioxps> usb
<studioxps> bootable
<studioxps> 15.10
<Sam_Minton> did you download and just try the same usb several times?
<studioxps> ?
<studioxps> I download the ubu iso and made a bootable usb
<Sam_Minton> did you purchase the bootable usb..or downloaded and created yourself?
<studioxps> booted to that and installed
<studioxps> created myself
<studioxps> with Unetbootin program
<Sam_Minton> ok, did you try to download the iso several times or one try and repeatedly failed to install
<studioxps> I've only tried to install once
<studioxps> came here for help
<Sam_Minton> ok..where did you get the ubuntu iso..from main server?
<studioxps> I get the ubu 15.10 screen, but it times out
<studioxps> website.. sec
<studioxps> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<studioxps> 15.10 version
<studioxps> maybe just try the install again?
<studioxps> then come back and bug some more if it doesn't work?
<studioxps> lol
<Sam_Minton> An alternative, make a dvd and try from there
<studioxps> no dvd's.. lol, I don't even own any
<Sam_Minton> I have had many issues using usb to install os..
<studioxps> I used it to install mint, no problems
<Sam_Minton> ok, just a suggestion
<studioxps> from what I am seeing on linux.com, I did it right, but not working
<Sam_Minton> go to distrowatch.com...
<studioxps> "Don't worry, dual booting Linux distros is a mind numbingly simple task. First, take either OS and make a complete, full install. (So that that distro takes up all disk space.) Then just install your second OS, but this time during the boot process just select how much space you want the second OS to have. After that, you have a dual boot system. You will now be able to select either distro in GRUB during boot up."
<Sam_Minton> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Sam_Minton> yeah..it sounds easy but really comes down to your hardware
<Sam_Minton> I assume your installing on a laptop/
<studioxps> yeah, dell studioxps
<studioxps> older, but still runs good, ran windows 10 just fine
<studioxps> wonder if my system isn't specced for it?
<Sam_Minton> ubuntu and mint should both work..but installation and configuration will be challenging
<Sam_Minton> try to install both individually
<Sam_Minton> if they work..they can be installed and configured
<Ben64> why dual boot ubuntu and mint anyway? pick one, and use the other in a VM
<studioxps> I have a 64bit system, so I downloaded a 64bit, wonder if 32 would be better
<Ben64> no
<Sam_Minton> another option is liveboot the ubuntu on the same usb drive
<studioxps> yeah, I consider vm, but wanted to check out the dual boot, since I have plenty of hd space
<Ben64> theres not a lot of differences between ubuntu and mint, don't see the point of two different installs
<Jordan_U> studioxps: Nobody is claiming that your hardware is too old, but it may be hardware for which good drivers are not available and thus you're more likely to run into probelems.
<Sam_Minton> I used mint for several years..just switched to ubuntu last month for a change of scenery..like both equally
<studioxps> yeah, that's fine, not offended about hardware or anything, just wondered if it's too old to run the new ubu 15.10, looking for min specs
<canino> Good evening everyone
<Sam_Minton> you can try to install clean and see if it works..just back up your mint on another drive
<canino> Can someone direct me to the correct channel when it comes to legacy NVIDIA drivers and Ubuntu 15.10? Specifically the all-too-common black screen with regards to the 330M
<canino> (And I have scoured the forums and tried multiple approaches)
<canino> (Xorg.0.log doesn't even show an error!)
<edwardmr> hi
<Jordan_U> studioxps: When it comes to GNU/Linux you shouldn't think about using older distributions for older hardware, instead (if anything) you should consider lighter deaktops/apps. See Xubuntu for example. But it sounds like you are having trouble with things not working, rather than a problem with things working slowly.
<nuttybar> Hello all
<edwardmr> i'm searching chat for spain
<studioxps> systems meets requirements, no prob there, maybe just try to install again, will try that, thanks for all your input, maybe I'll be back on ubu
<nuttybar> i am in need of some help
<studioxps> yeah, ubu looked like it installed, goes to grub, but times out and goes into shell mode, rather than loading, mint loads fine
<studioxps> going to give it another shot
<lotuspsychje> !ask | nuttybar
<ubottu> nuttybar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sam_Minton> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/11/install-nvidia-358-16-driver-ubuntu-15-10/
<nuttybar> I am having issues with a new pc i built. The mother board is a msi h170a gaming pro board and after i install linux the ethernet port does not work. Its like its missing the driver. I am using a usb adapter to message you now.
<Bashing-om> canino: Per: http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html the driver is version 340. Per: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases that driver still has support .
<canino> Sam_Minton: the 358v of the drivers don't support legacy (I have an NVIDIA 330M: mid-2010 graphics card Optimus
<canino> )_
<Sam_Minton> nutty do you know which ethernet chip is installed?
<nuttybar> Sam_Minton  i do not
<canino> Bashing-om I am aware the 340 is the appropriate version. Which is what I have installed both via the .run by NVIDIA's site, also attempted through Ubuntu's repos, graphics-drivers ppa, xorgs-edgers ppa
<Sam_Minton> have to look up the specs from your motherboard manufacturer..they often provide the drivers for linux also
<nuttybar> TY sam
<canino> Sam_Minton: I don't know if it is relevent but the laptop in question is a macbook pro 6,1 17"
<Sam_Minton> no problem nutty
<canino> Sam_minton: I just found a solution I have not attempted: nvidia.modeset=0
<canino> going to attempt that now
<Sam_Minton> its a gforce 300m graphics chip?
<Sam_Minton> ok, im going also, later all
<nuttybar> ?
<nuttybar> your leaving?
<Sam_Minton> sorry thought you left
<nuttybar> i am still here
<Sam_Minton> ok..did you check your manufacturer for the driver?
<nuttybar> i have, only windows
<joebonni> wow
<joebonni> hi everyone
<nuttybar> I am having issues with a new pc i built. The mother board is a msi h170a gaming pro board and after i install linux the ethernet port does not work. Its like its missing the driver. I am using a usb adapter to message you now.
<otacon> Whoa.
<Sam_Minton> nutty amd platform or intel?
<nuttybar> intel i7 6700k
<Sam_Minton> socket type?
<nuttybar> lga1151
<Sam_Minton> z170?
<nuttybar> h170a
<Sam_Minton> Type	On-Board LAN Drivers	Title	Intel Network Drivers
<Sam_Minton> OS	Win7 32, Win7 64, Win8 64, Win8 32, Win8.1 64, Win8.1 32, Win10 32, Win10 64	Release Date	2015-11-12
<Sam_Minton> Version	20.4	File Size	118.25 MB
<Sam_Minton> its and intel chip
<nuttybar> thats the one
<Sam_Minton> the manufacturer only provide windows drivers
<nuttybar> correct
<Sam_Minton> ok, let me search around for a few minutes
<cfhowlett> 32009-1045709
<cfhowlett> errr. sorry
<nuttybar> kk ty again
<toomanyerrors> ok
<toomanyerrors> question?
<toomanyerrors> when will xenial xerus release?
<S-USA|Phone> April of this year
<cfhowlett> !isitout | toomanyerrors
<ubottu> toomanyerrors: It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<S-USA|Phone> *sad_trombone.ogg"
<toomanyerrors> thank you.
<cfhowlett> yep.  factoid is wrong
<Sam_Minton> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817
<S-USA|Phone> toomanyerrors: IT'S NOT OUT
<toomanyerrors> and, uh
<Sam_Minton> nutty check that site out
<nuttybar> checking
<S-USA|Phone> cfhowlett: (Should be changed back to "yes and sit out you shall")
<toomanyerrors> people? there is an issue on my ubuntu 14.04.3 install on lenovo ideapad 100 with celeron n2840 processor
<cfhowlett> !details | toomanyerrors
<ubottu> toomanyerrors: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nuttybar> got it downloaded, how do i install?
<Sam_Minton> To install some file *.tar.gz, you basically would do:
<Sam_Minton> Open a console, and go to the directory where the file is.
<Sam_Minton> Type: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz.
<Sam_Minton> Read the file INSTALL and/or README to know if you need some dependencies.
<Sam_Minton> it was a tar.gz correct?
<nuttybar> .tar
<nuttybar> no gz
<toomanyerrors> shutdown issues on lenovo ideapad 100 with celeron n2840 shutdown and reboot stuck at purple screen once i pressed something at the shutdown screen and i got something like "will now halt" and reboots also stuck at purple screen and i have to use the physical power button to shut down
<nuttybar> tar -zxvf e1000e-3.3.3.tar  gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Sam_Minton> ouch..
<Sam_Minton> im trying..give me a few  minutes
<nuttybar> kk
<rypervenche> Remove the -x
<toomanyerrors> that much info ok? i havent tried anything to resolve the shutdown thing im fairly new
<nuttybar> ty ryper
<nuttybar> tar -zvf e1000e-3.3.3.tar tar: You must specify one of the '-Acdtrux', '--delete' or '--test-label' options Try 'tar --help' or 'tar --usage' for more information.
<rypervenche> file e1000*
<rypervenche> Oh, sorry
<rypervenche> Remove the z, not the x
<nuttybar> kk
<nuttybar> i think it worked
<Charles_> exit
<nuttybar> a list poped up
<rypervenche> yes, now you can find a readme file in the directory it created
<otacon> Facebook chat no longer functional outside of the site itself? Like via terminal, for example.
<nuttybar> found it
<nuttybar> now what?
<Sam_Minton> cool i was just about to go there lol
<UbuOneKenobi> the kernel is raw (c8
<Sam_Minton> hey nutty you get it working?
<nuttybar> i have the read me open now ehat?
<Sam_Minton> https://thesorcerer.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/guide-intel-82573l-gigabit-ethernet-with-ubuntu-11-04-and-fix-pxe-e05/
<Sam_Minton> nutty try that fix..
<Sam_Minton> but must restart for the process to work
<studioxps> hello again, new crowd, anyone remember me?
<nuttybar> sam i am trying to go thur that link but am getting lost
<cfhowlett> studioxps, thousands of users in this channel.  assume we don't and explain your issue
<nuttybar> what do i do?
<studioxps> installed mint, then installed ubu alongside, not loading.. getting acpi pcc probe failed when trying to load ubu from grub
<studioxps> when I am installing ubu, it asks for the device to install the bootloader... should I choose my hard drive or mint?
<S-USA|Phone> studioxps: the hard drive itselg
<S-USA|Phone> *itself
<cfhowlett> studioxps, the most recent installation writes the bootloader.  I would suggest that you do NOT install a new bootloader.  after install is complete reboot and refresh and update grub to pick up the newly installed OS
<studioxps> yeah, tried that the first time, let me do that again, this is my second attempt at installing ubu alongside mint
<nuttybar> Sam i have ended at " make install
<nuttybar> i don't understand the rest
<cfhowlett> which will be your primary OS.  get that right, install virtiualbox and put the secondary OS in there ... no boot issues
<studioxps> yeah, don't want to use vb, just install ubu dual boot
<hipitihop> I'm on 14.04 And previously managed to get lxd going with a test container. I did have to edit /usr/share/lxc/config/ubuntu.common.conf to add "lxc.aa_allow_incomplete = 1" but now I'm still getting the Incomplete AppArmor support error when stating the container. Can someone point me to latest doc pls
<sruli> has anyone uses ssl from letsencrypt? trying to get it working on my impad
<canino> I am back.. With the same problem: Macbook Pro 6,1 NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, Ubuntu 15.10. attempted installation: Ubuntu 240, Nvidia (.run 340), xorg-edgers, graphics-drivers. Resulting in blank screen. No errors in Xorg.0.log: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-27-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=8af8b69b-7145-47f1-a70f-e64b6a8bbf8d ro drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug nv.modeset=0
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 240 in vlc (Ubuntu) "needs rebuild against the new xosd" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240
<lotuspsychje> canino: did the drivers not work by default?
<canino> lotuspsychje: nouveau works fine.. but nvidia, no
<canino> lotuspsychje: strangely it works fine under OpenSuSe
<lotuspsychje> canino: but those are from edgers ppa, did you try the ones from official repo?
<studioxps> how can I change ownership of grub.cfg so I can edit it?
<cfhowlett> studioxps,
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<canino> lotuspsychje: eh? no.. the last one was from ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-340 | canino example
<ubottu> canino example: nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.96. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.96-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 28357 kB, installed size 137848 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<slappymc1ry> I have a fresh Ubuntu Cloud image running on LXD. I have made changes to sshd_config and would like to restart the service. "systemctl: command not found". I'm having a hard time finding any documentation on this. Any advice?
<rww> What command did you run?
<slappymc1ry> rww: lxd-images import ubuntu --alias ubuntu && lxc launch ubuntu my-ubuntu
<slappymc1ry> as per the getting started guide.
<LambdaComplex> slappymc1ry: Well, depending on what version of Ubuntu that is, perhaps it's not using systemd?
<rww> I meant to restart the service.
<slappymc1ry> LambdaComplex: host and container are both 15.10
<LambdaComplex> That's certainly puzzling
<slappymc1ry> rww: systemctl status ssh
<slappymc1ry> rww: systemctl status sshd
<slappymc1ry> I realize systemd package is not included, but systemd-services and systemd libraries are. I'd like to know how the init system is managed.
<LambdaComplex> I have no idea of how you would/could manage systemd without the systemctl command O.o
<fizhbrain> /leave/quit
<cantmount> Hi!  I'm needing some help on 14.04.
<cfhowlett> !help | cantmount
<ubottu> cantmount: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cantmount> I have a 1TB drive as my main Ubuntu disk and a 3TB that I am trying to mount under /media/plex but everytime I try to mount it, it mounts under some long freaking name and I can't seem to be able to write to it.  Drive is formatted as ext4 and I put an entry into /etc/fstab with the UUID and mount point of /media/plex but when I rebooted it gave an error when mounting it.
<cantmount> By long freaking name I mean the UUID
<slappymc1ry> cantmount: does the filesystem have a label? `lsblk`
<cfhowlett> cantmount, uuid is standard in ubuntu ... and contemporary linux.
<sabgenton> Any chance Xenial Xerus  will have another version bump of the kernel before release?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1| | sabgenton
<ubottu> | sabgenton: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<sabgenton> ie to 4.4
<cantmount> sdb and sdb1 do not show a label.  My 3TB USB drive does though.
<cantmount> sdb would be the internal 3TB drive
<sabgenton> true that
<cantmount> Somehow my main drive is sdc, external is sda and second internal 3TB is sdb.  Odd.
<slappymc1ry> cantmount: share your fstab line
<cantmount> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID=20adc15c-9dc7-43e3-9888-0ea90e9f262a /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation UUID=2d53c78b-4973-4a93-8747-3275ab2e9bc6 none            swap    sw              0       0 /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0 #Mount Plex Drive 
<cfhowlett> !paste | cantmount
<ubottu> cantmount: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slappymc1ry> catalase: not the entire file. just the line
<slappymc1ry> cantmount: ^
<sabgenton> actually thought I was typing in #ubuntu-devel
<cantmount> Sorry..... UUID=85519fe6-5961-40e8-aa48-bd6c0aacc8c5 /media/plex ext4 0 0
<quesker> I have 14.04.3 with 4.2 kernel but it doesn't support my usb3 ethernet.  I found a driver, just a .c .h makefile and a udev rules file.  I tried "make" but it fails.  how can I integrate this driver into my kernel?
<slappymc1ry> cantmount: You're missing the options field between dump and fstype. try "defaults"
<cantmount> so /media/plex defaults ext4 ?
<cantmount> fstab shows options like this.... <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<slappymc1ry> cantmount: exactly, so between the type (ext4) and dump (0)
<cantmount> Ok will do and report back!  Thank you!
<Tritone> I am trying to install Leiningen with the directions here (http://leiningen.org/#install). I run the script but afterwards get the error "lein: command not found."
<canmount> Success!!!  First time I had defaults in the wrong spot.  Moved it, rebooted, and I now under /media/plex!  You freaking rock!!!!
<cfhowlett> Tritone, that's not an ubuntu project and it's not even in the ubuntu repos.  not supported by ubuntu.  contact the developer for support
<Tritone> Thanks, cfhowlett. Do you have any suggestions for Linux distros that might have more supported projects than Ubuntu?
<Tritone> I'm very new to Linux (first day of using it).
<cfhowlett> Tritone, no, but I admit to my ubuntu bias.
<cfhowlett> Tritone, why do you need "more projects"?  what is your goal?
<slappymc1ry> canmount: nice one!
<LambdaComplex> I suppose Arch's AUR counts
<Tritone> cfhowlett My goal, now, is to install Leiningen.
<canmount> Um.. still have a problem though.  I can mount to /media/plex but I can't write to it for some reason :(
<LambdaComplex> canmount: First thing is if it's mounted as rw. Second thing is if your current user has permission to write to it
<Tritone> LambdaComplex: Checking the Leiningen site, it is available as a package on Arch AUR. Thanks for the tip.
<slappymc1ry> Tritone: don't download and run scripts... The package manager is there for a reason. Scripts are not only dangerous but aren't universally compatible
<LambdaComplex> Tritone: Basically everything is available as a package on the AUR. That's kinda the point :P
<LambdaComplex> Granted, they're not officially supported...
<slappymc1ry> Tritone: https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen/wiki/Packaging
<LambdaComplex> But makepkg is great, really
<LambdaComplex> Like slappymc1ry said, you wanna use the package manager. The concept of installing stuff with scripts makes me wanna vomit
<cfhowlett> bit extreme there, but understandable ...
<quesker> being tied to the distro's idea of what packages you are allowed to run makes me vomit
<LambdaComplex> quesker: What do you mean by that?
<canmount> @LambdaComplex I did a chown -R user:user on it and now I can paste :)
<LambdaComplex> Specifically the "the distro's idea of what packages you are allowed to run" part
<slappymc1ry> quesker: The distro doesn't limit what packages you are and aren't allowed to run.
<LambdaComplex> slappymc1ry: ++ (hence my confusion at quesker's statement)
<LambdaComplex> I mean, your package manager is gonna determine how the packages have to be structured
<LambdaComplex> But....duh?
<slappymc1ry> LambdaComplex: exactly. And if something isn't provided, it's up to you to to package it. makepkg is awesome in this regard.
<Tritone> I got it to work, I guess bash doesn't look in ~/bin for executables? Maybe? I don't know where to check that.
<LambdaComplex> Tritone: echo $PATH
<Tritone> Thanks.
<LambdaComplex> could put `export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH` in your shell profile
<ussaine122> hii all , plz  how to install wifi on toshiba c55-c1465 ?
<OERIAS> join #ubuntu-ops
<lotuspsychje> ussaine122: wifi chipset?
<slappymc1ry> ussaine122: what is the vendorid:productid reported by `lspci`?
<ussaine122> Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0c)
<slappymc1ry> ussaine122: that's the ethernet. not wireless
<ussaine122> how wireless ??
<slappymcfry> ussaine122: is it usb wifi or integrated?
<ussaine122> integrated
<slappymcfry> `lspci`
<ussaine122> yes
<slappymcfry> ussaine122: we need to know your chipset. what does lspci say for your wireless device?
<quesker> this is weird.  if I boot and have regular ethernet I get dhcp fine.  but if I boot with usb3 ethernet it never gets networking, but if I then run dhclient eth0 it gets net fine
<lotuspsychje> quesker: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb ethernet
<ussaine122> iwconfig : lo        no wireless extensions.     enp8s0    no wireless extensions.
<quesker> when I plug it in I see a bunch of messages basically saying the module is loading.  it never tries to get dhcp
<quesker> oh looks like dhcp is trying p2p1 device not eth0
<quesker> in dmesg I see something about p2p1 renamed from eth0
<quesker> is that the regular ethernet port?
<quesker> actually this isn't really a problem.  I only need dhcp on the regular ethernet, as that will be internet side.  the local lan side will get a static ip and I can just rc script that
<quesker> where are the ifup type scripts on ubuntu?  like /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts in regular linux
<mauro_> qualcuno usa come me ubuntu studio?
<Ben64> quesker: depends. /etc/network/interfaces is where you can set static ip, might conflict if you've got a network manager running though
<mauro_> buon giorno a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | mauro_
<ubottu> mauro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mauro_> ok
<quesker> thanks
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. Is there a way to install GNOME Software in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> allstarsnorks2: sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<ussaine122> wifi resolu thanks you
<ussaine122> and how boot windows 8 and ubuntu ?
<rww> Ben64: I think they mean the program named GNOME Software :P
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ussaine122
<ubottu> ussaine122: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<baizon> https://i.imgur.com/Mt7vovR.png
<baizon> ups, sorry
<jman> hawt
<jman> macs are horrible
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: you want to test gnome software for xenial on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> jman: ask your question instead please
<ussaine122> thanks
<allstarsnorks2> ;otuspsychje Indeed, actually on elementary 0.3
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: gnome software is meant for xenial try 16.04 development version instead if you wanna test early
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: #ubuntu+1 for more details
<allstarsnorks2> I added the Xenial PPA in Trusty though
<allstarsnorks2> but alright
<lotuspsychje> allstarsnorks2: i dont think thats meant to be...
<haidar> hello, I would like to connect virtual router create in GNS3 to ubuntu desktop How can I do that please??
<homa_> hi my friends
<haidar> hello, I would like to connect virtual router create in GNS3 to ubuntu desktop How can I do that please??
<UbuOneKenobi> all fine. incredible uptime
<UbuOneKenobi> :)
 * UbuOneKenobi no T P for my Monghole
 * UbuOneKenobi \->a :)
<killtheclock> guys has anyone ever installed imagemagick in ubuntu?
<care> http://indianvisa-bangladesh.nic.in/visa/
<rww> wut
<UbuOneKenobi> ||
<vbotka> killtheclock, sure, dpkg -l | grep imagemagic
<killtheclock> ii  imagemagick                                           8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3                                 amd64        image manipulation programs ii  imagemagick-common                                    8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3                                 all          image manipulation programs -- infrastructure ii  imagemagick-doc                                       8:6.7.7.10-6ubuntu3                                 al
<killtheclock> its installed
<killtheclock> but
<killtheclock> when iam in im directory and do for example this convert logo.gif -resize 200x200 logo2.gif
<killtheclock> it works
<killtheclock> but when iam in /www directory
<baizon> !paste | killtheclock
<ubottu> killtheclock: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<killtheclock> it something about having no declares
<killtheclock> when i do " convert -list configure | grep DELEGATES "
<killtheclock> i have only those DELEGATES      mpeg ps
<killtheclock> but how in imagemagick directory i can resize the logo
<killtheclock> :s
<killtheclock> and when i do it in other directory like /www makes error
<vbotka> killtheclock, my DELEGATES shows "bzlib djvu mpeg fftw fontconfig freetype jbig jng jpeg lcms lqr lzma openexr pango png ps tiff wmf x xml zlib"
<killtheclock> mine are just ps and mpeg
<killtheclock> how did you manage that :P
<killtheclock> i read that the solution is to install delegate packages but image magick shouldnt have to do that by itself?
<vbotka> killtheclock, yes, it should. You might want to reinstall it.
<killtheclock> and the other thing is that i cannot unistall it i do this "sudo make unistall" and i have this error make: *** No rule to make target `unistall'.  Stop.
<killtheclock> its a pain
<Guest21030> hi
<vbotka> killtheclock, you might want to use apt-get
<Guest21030> guys im stuck in any window that opens
<Guest21030> wut do i do
<killtheclock> yea havent try that
<killtheclock> ty
<madsj> hi; I have no idea what happened, but shortcuts stopped working, e.g., ctrl-alt-L for locking and ctrl-alt-T for starting a terminal
<madsj> I
<madsj> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<Stmeter> as soon as I login to ssh, I get this: Last login: Sat Feb  6 23:34:54 2016 from MBP
<Stmeter> LD_LIBRARY_PATH is
<Stmeter> how do I remove the "LD_LIBRARY_PATH is" each time i connect
<madsj> Stmeter: ~/.ssh/rc
<madsj> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7390/ssh-login-hook
<Sverdar> killtheclock: btw you had a typo, uniNstall
<Stmeter> madsj, ~/.ssh/rc and are both blank
<Stmeter> slash non existant
<Stmeter> and /etc/sshrc*
<killtheclock> Sverdar you where right i had typo :)
<wildc4rd> Just had a quick look in Synaptic, anyone know if there are any drivers for Creative sound cards available? It works by default, but the sound quality is poor.
<darkduke> don't know
<runk> hello everyone, could you offer me an alternative to firezilla, please? (which is not too advanced level :) )
<baizon> runk: you mena filezilla?
<runk> baizon, oh, sure, filezilla, sorry for the typo :)
<alkisg_away> What's wrong with it?
<baizon> runk: https://askubuntu.com/questions/109000/nicer-ftp-client-than-filezilla
<runk> in every five transfers it stays hanging here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14916102/
<Gallomimia> k... so i'm trying to play a game. it doesn't allow remapping of keys. one particularly important function is with the alt key, but pressing that minimizes the game and brings up unity search bar. how can i disable that?
<alkisg> runk, which protocol are you using, scp, ftp...?
<alkisg> *sftp
<runk> baizon, great, thank you! do you or anyone here have experience with gftp?
<runk> alkisg, it is sftp
<alkisg> Yes, it hangs a lot more than filezilla. Nautilus too. :)
<runk> oops
<alkisg> runk, and scp works fine?
<runk> alkisg, I don't know that one
<alkisg> Are you sure it's a problem with filezilla and not with the client/server/connection?
<alkisg> scp is the command-line way to copy files, it's preinstalled
<runk> alkisg, I don't know, but it began to happen like this only recently after days of smooth running.
<alkisg> Does it happen with other servers as well?
<runk> it hangs there, and sometimes opens a window that says 'the target file already exists' and asks me to choose a set of options to overwrite or not, in which way etc..
<runk> alkisg, I don't know about other servers, either. because this is the only server I use.
<alkisg> And if you choose e.g. "overwrite", then what?
<runk> I never tried any options, in part to avoid any wrong step. but the problem is mainly that it hangs every 5-10 transfers like this-.
<alkisg> If it asks you to overwrite or skip, then it doesn't hang, it waits for you to select one of them
<runk> yes, but it normally doesnt ask that. and it hangs 'a while' beforehand when it does that.
<Gallomimia> 5 to ten eh?
<Gallomimia> sounds like you've got too many transfers running and no connection left for commands
<runk> and when I skip that, I cannot have a successful transfer when I try it right after that. the local file change doesnt prompt a 'save' window
<runk> Gallomimia, but the transfers are one by one, not any two at the same time
<Gallomimia> runk did you alter any settings in connections for fz lately?
<runk> Gallomimia, I don't think so. I just made sure that it had the right port, so I checked the server specs and re-entered the port number. if it had another port number before, this might be the only change
<runk> but everything else is saved as it always has been
<Gallomimia> its something i've seen before. but it's difficult to nail down why
<Gallomimia> you should see some kind of hint about what's going on in the console pane
<Gallomimia> maybe its reconnecting cause you got tossed off for some kind of flooding
<Gallomimia> is there seriously no way to force my DE to stop popping up things when i press alt or windows key? it's absolutely killing my usage of the system
<runk> can any of the clients in baizon's link be recommended as reliable?
<madsj> Stmeter: yes, but normally you need to create some files (~/ssh/authorized_hosts is also not present by default)
<Stmeter> madsj, making a blank sshrc would remove the print during login?
<runk> reliable in the sense that it doesnt hang
<alkisg> runk, try with scp, if the server hangs then there's no point in searching for reliable apps
<alkisg> Or tell filezilla to use a single connection
<madsj> Stmeter: maybe adding a "clear" to it would help
<alkisg> or rm ~/.filezilla to verify that you don't have any bad settings there
<runk> alkisg, but my server's spec is given as sftp
<runk> can I use scp?
<alkisg> runk, sorry, use the sftp command line program then
<Stmeter> madsj: nope :(
<madsj> Stmeter: not exactly remove, since it's visible if you scroll, but it hides it. I just tried on another session
<muleyyyy> hi guys, anyone active? i have a question real quick
<Wulf> muleyyyy: nope, sorry.
 * alkisg has seen real quick questions lasting 2 hours :)
<muleyyyy> :D
<muleyyyy> yeah i know right
<Stmeter> madsj: i feel like thats a workaround instead of actually removing "LD_LIBRARY_PATH is" from printing during each login
<muleyyyy> i just need to know how to invoke the graphical user management program
<Wulf> muleyyyy: the what?
<runk> alkisg, I'll try that and eventually others, and see how it works
<muleyyyy> ok long story short, my mum's laptop has a borked unit desktop
<muleyyyy> unity
<runk> alkisg, Gallomimia, baizon, thank you very much for your help!
<muleyyyy> i'm trying to guide my sister who is onsite to create a new user with admin rights
<muleyyyy> best way to do that would be with the graphical program
<alkisg> muleyyyy: use vnc to help her :)
<muleyyyy> thats a non starter due to firewalls between me and her
<muleyyyy> i'm at work
<alkisg> muleyyyy: do you want to try? run this: x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> I'll get access to your desktop :)
<alkisg> Anyway, it's in the control center, can you guide her to go there?
<muleyyyy> no, unity is borked
<muleyyyy> i need a commandline entry
<muleyyyy> no dash or title bar or windows decorations
<alkisg> unity-control-center
<muleyyyy> thanks
<alkisg> Of course she'll need to already be "admin" to use it
<muleyyyy> yeah she has sudo access
<muleyyyy> its just frustrating getting her to do anything, cant alt and tab no windows decorations so no minimising, sounds like compiz is in real trouble
<alkisg> compiz --replace
<alkisg> This will try to run compiz again in case it succeeds...
<muleyyyy> i'm not sure exactly what they did, from what she says, she installed chrome rebooted and oh noes wheres my desktop
<alkisg> And of course there's also "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel", and then select gnome-flashback/metacity from the login menu
<alkisg> That's a lot more stable than unity :)
 * muleyyyy sigh
<muleyyyy> iindeed, i love the idea behind unity, i'm not a hater but dayem i thought we were over this sort of stuff
<benzel_> Okey my networkmanager is down again. Network Unreachable. whats the command to install it manually again?
<alkisg> Install or restart? sudo service network-manager restart?
<benzel_> install I guess. I dont remember who but someone here helped me with this a while ago
<rueda> hi I have a question
<rueda> I want to know if some of you can boot an installed version of ubuntu not an installation from a certified usb3 flash drive, I tried with debian 8.1 and 8.2 and simeply can't only usb2.0
<benzel_> alkisg restart didnt work. Whats the install?
<alkisg> benzel_: what was the output?
<muleyyyy> thanks for the help alkisg, we're proceeding nicely should be able to get access soon and fix this myself
<alkisg> muleyyyy: np :)
<muleyyyy> i used to be better informed on the commandline hooks for system stuff, but these days i encounter more servers than desktops especially since my own linux lappy bit the dust :(
 * alkisg finds reverse screen shells very convinient for remote support through firewalls
<benzel_> alkisg unknown instance , network managet start/running , process 4614
<alkisg> benzel_: then it's already installed
<muleyyyy> i need to be careful at my work due to company policies, i work in a hosting company
<benzel_> hm yes. but its completely broken.
<muleyyyy> also my vnc client is screwed up and i'm unwilling to reboot my work pc to fix it
<alkisg> benzel_:  You won't solve it by reinstalling though, so you probably need to tell the background here and ask for how to fix it, not reinstall it
<benzel_> alkisg not much background really. I had some updates to apply so I restarted and after that it has been broken
<alkisg> benzel_: you said this happened before and someone helped you... do what, exactly? I can't believe that apt-get install --reinstall would solve any issues, it doesn't affect files at /etc
<benzel_> alkisg yes. But we never managed to "solve" it. He worked out a way I could manually fix it each time I rebooted
<alkisg> Now you are online from another pc?
<benzel_> Im on my phone. Im coming in on my laptop in 10 sec
<Gallomimia> muleyyyy the command in question is useradd. i believe if you add the "-G admin" it'll add the new user to the admin group. what is the name of that group?
<alkisg> sudo
<benzel_2> Im here now
<Gallomimia> sudo for sudo'ing
<Gallomimia> adm for... what's that group?
<alkisg> https://wiki.debian.org/SystemGroups
<alkisg> sudo is for admins
<alkisg> adm is for /var/log
<alkisg> benzel_2, I don't get it, you have network access without network manager?
<Gallomimia> okay
<Gallomimia> so what kind of a command is muleyyyy's friend going to need to use?
<benzel_2> alkisg: I have NO network access. I can't even run via thetering from my phone
<muleyyyy> hi Gallomimia, thank you for your suggestion, i am aware of the useradd command though
<Gallomimia> is it not suitable?
<muleyyyy> i was asking for the command for getting the graphical user manager as the person i'm guiding is VERY non technical and i'm blind guiding
<alkisg> benzel_2, so now you are in irc from yet another pc?
<muleyyyy> i'm trying to keep them in their comfort zone as much as poss
<benzel_2> yes
<Gallomimia> ummmm. command for graphical?
<alkisg> benzel_2, ok, can you run this in the pc with the issue? sudo dhclient eth0
<alkisg> See if that gives you temporary internet access
<alkisg> You won't see anything in the network manager applet, you then need to check with e.g. firefox if you have internet
<benzel_2> alkisg: that was the command ! Not its back on
<benzel_2> but kind of inconvinient to do that every reboot?
<alkisg> benzel_2, so you haven't really solved the issue
<benzel_2> alkisg: nope
<alkisg> This command bypasses network manager
<alkisg> Unfortunately /me needs to go for a while... later! :)
<JyZyXEL> how do i execute a command as another user?
<arlekin> hi there! anyone has any thoughts on how can i st up solarized color scheme for gnome terminal ?
<Gallomimia> that seems odd. no auto dhcp at start?
<Seveas> muleyyyy: it's part of gnome-control-center / unity-control-center
<Gallomimia> JyZyXEL: sudo -u username command
<muleyyyy> Seveas, again, thanks, we got this answer from alkisg, you guys are great, i forgot how awesome this irc chatroom is
<Gallomimia> agreed
<Gallomimia> muleyyyy: did you get this solved?
<muleyyyy> the answer to my query, yes, i'm still working on their compiz issue though, dont worry i'm a unity oldtimer i'm sure i can work it out
<toomanyerrors> i need to install a .sh file how do i do it?
<toomanyerrors> using ubuntu 14.04
<muleyyyy> my primary objective is to get a working desktop asap and that has been acheived by making a new user
<muleyyyy> my sister is able to feel her way around the graphical app, i just needed a one word command so she could get it
<BlackDalek> Is it a bad idea to install ATI video drivers intended for 14.04 onto a computer running 15.10?
<muleyyyy> BlackDalek sometimes its not at all sensible to install ati video drivers IME
<muleyyyy> BlackDalek what method are you planning to use to install the drivers?
<muleyyyy> i have had some painful experience with proprietary graphics drivers in the past
<BlackDalek> ok, I wanted to try proprietary drivers because I was getting issues with certain games using the open drivers... but ATI drivers are only listed as supporting up to 14.04.
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, I was just going to install the ATI provided deb files
<Gallomimia> BlackDalek: better to use the ones packaged by ubuntu
<muleyyyy> +1 to what Gallomimia said
<BlackDalek> ok
<Gallomimia> also when i had ATI card i had to use a newer kernal than in standard repos
<Gallomimia> probably not anymore. that was a couple years ago
<muleyyyy> do you get any available proprietary drivers or does it detect none?
<muleyyyy> ATI are terrible for supporting their graphics cards long term
<muleyyyy> scratch that, they are terrible at supporting their graphics cards in general
<BlackDalek> muley, ubuntu gives 3 options: default, then fglrx and fglrx-updates (the two provided proprietary driver options made things worse).
<muleyyyy> hehe yeah that has been my experience with proprietary drivers sometimes too
<muleyyyy> i've had instances where framerates have got worse by installing them
<muleyyyy> how old is your card?
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, it's not a card - it's onboard an APU chip in a HP notebook (brand new).
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, it comes up as a Radeon R4
<muleyyyy> aww mann!
<muleyyyy>  when you lspci?
<muleyyyy> my old linux lappy had an E450, ran hot but was OK, amd were slow to add support for this, one option would be to install the latest fglrx from amd but again, this could be risky in terms of causing problems
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, no, when the ubuntu provided proprietary drivers are installed, it shows that in system details in settings panel. When using the default open driver, it calls it a "Gallium 0.4" whatever that is...
<muleyyyy> thats like a clever virtualisation that emulates the graphics card
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, HP's website claims it is radeon r4
<muleyyyy> o wait, did your lappy come with linux preinstalled?
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, no. I linuxed it first thing when I got it out the box. (Appaarently it had Windows 10 on it, but I never gave that OS a chance to boot since I went direct to BIOS on the first boot).
<muleyyyy> :D nobody needs that adware on their computer anyway
<muleyyyy> so when you do lspci what is detected?
<Gallomimia> heh
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, I believe it just comes up as some generic AMD name
<muleyyyy> it'll be the name of the cpu
<muleyyyy> paste?
<muleyyyy> i used to work for a company where we sold computers with apu's and linux preinstalled
<muleyyyy> i struggled a lot with derivatives of ubuntu 12.04 and fglrx
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, oh yes.. I was thinking about what I saw under lsusb.... not pci
<muleyyyy> :\
<muleyyyy> lets have it then
<jegarcia> @all anyone with x250 and ubuntu 15?
<muleyyyy> whats an x250? 250 of something? also 15.04 or 15.10
<Tirz> Hi everybody. I have a strange problem with my mouse. I recently setup Windows 7 on a partition and since that time, my mouse crash on Ubuntu 14.04 (and Windows) every 6 (or 4) hours. I also have an additional bug on Windows... If I reboot my computer from Ubuntu, my Windows didn't have the headphone sound (because of static charge). I have to unplug the computer 10 seconds before to boot Windows. My computer have a 220v EU supply, on a
<Tirz>  110v US plug. It start on GRUB and usb is set with PS/2 protocol. When the mouse crash, I try differents mouse on Ubuntu AND Windows and nothing works... I just have to reboot my computer and everythink works well. So is it possible that is a material problem on my mother board? If yes, how can I fix it? Any idea?
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, I am not on the HP notebook right now. But I just lspci it, and a bunch of things show up "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, I don't see the name of a CPU anywhere.
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, unless it is the "VGA compatible controller"
<muleyyyy> the info about the cpu might be more helpful than hp's spec as they are one and the same with the apu's
<powerhouse> im having troble opening steam any one help me
<muleyyyy> powerhouse, try running it from the commandline, you might get a useful error message to lookup
<powerhouse> no worrys
<BlackDalek> powerhouse - also, don't use steam from the repositories - use the one from steam's website.
<muleyyyy> whats your cpu called blackdalek
<hencke> BlackDalek: you could run "grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo" to get the CPU name
<muleyyyy> good one hencke, forgot about that
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, it is an A6-6310 APU
<BlackDalek> hencke, what? lspci | grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo ?
<hencke> BlackDalek: just grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<powerhouse> it has came up with msg You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<powerhouse> libc.so.6
<BlackDalek> ok
<k1l_> powerhouse: "uname -a" gives what output?
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, ok - hencke's command outputs A6-6310 with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics... and lists it 4 times, once for each core.
<C-Radius> Hello, people. I'm trying to install a windows program with wine... but it tells me that it needs Win7 With SP1... How do I install SP1?
<muleyyyy> looks like they only support lts for this graphics card blackdalek
<k1l_> C-Radius: see the wine app database what to do to get that program running
<muleyyyy> it might work if you download it direct from amd
<muleyyyy> cant really say for sure, looks dicey to me
<muleyyyy> though if you look at the revision numbers
<muleyyyy> its crimson edition 15.12
<powerhouse> fixed with sudo apt-get install '^libc6.*'
<muleyyyy> relased 18/12/2015
<jegarcia>  oh i didn't know you could use regexp on apt-get
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, but my APU isn't crimson edition... is it?
<muleyyyy> doesnt matter does it, its just a bundle of drivers
<muleyyyy> i just went to the amd website, went to manually select driver and apu >> mobile apu >> a- series r4 graphics
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, oh... I see my APU is listed under their supported products for crimson edition... sounds promising
<muleyyyy> yeah most promising is the revision was in 12/15
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, hmmm.. when I went there yesterday via the select a driver route, I only got the 14.04 driver :(
<muleyyyy> yes i can see that
<muleyyyy> but look at the revision number
<muleyyyy> and the release date
<muleyyyy> disclaimer; even if this is the right driver it still may not work correctly
<muleyyyy> cos proprietary drivers and precompiled biniaries
<BlackDalek> ah yes...
<Wulf> I need private key + certs for a network connection with NetworkManager. What is the proper path to store these files?
<k1l_> i store certs in .certs folder in my home
<Wulf> there is no home directory
<muleyyyy> what??
<Wulf> the connection should be available to all users.
<muleyyyy> you definitely do have a home directory
<Wulf> muleyyyy: which does not matter.
<BlackDalek> what is a RHEL ?
<rww> BlackDalek: RedHat Enterprise Linux
<muleyyyy> usually meand redhat enterprise linux
<muleyyyy> ah snap
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86_64 says Ubuntu 15.10 is supported OS
<rww> also, I note that installing drivers from AMD's site is not supported in #ubuntu, and that subsequent issues with it will not generally get help here
<muleyyyy> rww agree'd hence my disclaimer
<muleyyyy> basically look up a good guide for reverting to gallium drivers incase of a catastrophe blackdalek
<rww> yeah. my personal recommendation having used fglrx is "don't"
<BlackDalek> muleyyyy, wow! the install notes for that is 44 pages!
<muleyyyy> yeah it's a bummer and doesnt even always pay off
<muleyyyy> #ationlinux
<muleyyyy> i think i've learned my lesson on those, next time i'm shopping for a laptop to install linux on, i'll be looking for one with intel graphics
<muleyyyy> my pc's i always build nvidia systems
<BlackDalek> usually only get nvidia or linux graphics for linux, but wa short on cash and the AMD/ATI was cheaper
<BlackDalek> *or intel
<BlackDalek> was*
<rww> if you don't use closed-source drivers, intel and amd are good and nvidia isn't. if you do, you probably want nvidia
<wildc4rd> muleyyyy, I used to, but have you found in the last year or 2 the nvidia drivers are starting to cause issues? Gone over to an ATI/AMD card for the first time in a decade last month
<muleyyyy> last nvidia card i installed was a 550ti on a pc with an onboard ati card
<muleyyyy> worked ok, not a super performer
<muleyyyy> but when steam was released a downloaded the updated nvidia drivers to use it - got a framerate drop
<muleyyyy> so you might be right in some way wildc4rd, i still feel that nvidia is a better bet than ati/amd
<jatt> intel is better
<wildc4rd> I confess I bit the bullet and went win10 on my gaming rig, so its not an issue now, have AMD/ATI in the secondary desktop/fileserver on ubuntu
<BlackDalek> I agree with muleyyyy on the intel vs. nvidia. Although the laptop I am currently on is using intel graphics and it works brilliantly.
<jatt> intel blows nvida out of the water
<DrManhattan> lol
<jatt> it's not even close
<muleyyyy> it can be a very devisive issue as people often have strong opinions based on bitter experience of paying a lot of money for some hardware and struggling to get it to work
<jatt> from all vendors intel offers the best graphics support for linux
<muleyyyy> agree'd
<arturo> ciao!
<arturo> !list
<ubottu> arturo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BlackDalek> This laptop I am on is using the CPU i3-3110M which I think has the intel graphics chip built in.
<jatt> you will rarely face issues with intel graphics on linux. with ATI and NVIDIA you will be in a world of hurt
<BlackDalek> jatt, that has been my experience with ATI/AMD graphics, but not Nvidia. In my (limited) experience, Nvidia has been good for me when used with proprietary linux drivers.
<Ben64> i've seen a lot more problems with intel lately
<jatt> Ben64: lot more? impossible
<Ben64> no, not impossible
<jatt> Ben64: intel invests large amounts to support linux and is committed to be successful in that platform
<jatt> it's impossible nvidia and ati do better than intel in that regard
<rww> this probably should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlackDalek> rww, agreed
<RansomTime> there's literally no conversation atm here tho
<rww> RansomTime: that's not really relevant. it's still a support channel with a designated chat channel
<RansomTime> I'll not argue
<BlackDalek> I am going to the other laptop now to subject myself to a world of hurt, playing with Radeon drivers. I will be back here after my system is completely broken, begging for help.
<tumbler> how to get teamwiever?
<tumbler> i dont see it into official repos
<tumbler> any idea?
<Mykro> i got it straight from their website
<cfhowlett> tumbler, from their site
<Mykro> didnt have any issues to install it
<tumbler> Ummm ...i dislike installing from .deb
<burzubullo> hello guys
<Mykro> but tumbler , i know that feeling, but in this case....it works :D
<tumbler> ok ... thaks
<_Special33_> hi
<_Special33_> is there any spanish here?
<_Special33_> Im learning english
<_Special33_> I love Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !es | _Special33_
<ubottu> _Special33_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_Special33_> thank you
<burzubullo> ciao ragazzi
<burzubullo> c'è nessuno?
<burzubullo> che parla italiano?
<lotuspsychje> !it | burzubullo
<ubottu> burzubullo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<burzubullo> ok only english
<burzubullo> ahahah
<flashram> so got this stora storage server with axacryllix linux ... howto hack it to run debian or ubuntu with all toolchains and qcma-cmdline ?.?
<cfhowlett> !server | flashram
<ubottu> flashram: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<flashram> so howto install manually ubuntu server from root prompt ?
<bekks> that server specific kernel is long gone, isnt it?
<cfhowlett> !install | flashram,
<ubottu> flashram,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bekks> flashram: Was there a type in "axacryllix linux"? Google cant find anything on it.
<flashram> hold on uname -a
<flashram> -bash-3.2# uname -a
<flashram> Linux axentraserver.ivo2376.lifecloudmedion.com 2.6.31.8 #108 Wed Feb 19 17:12:47 EST 2014 armv5tel armv5tel armv5tel GNU/Linux
<flashram> medion lifecloud i want to get rid of hipserv2
<flashram> allready replaced ssh and installed ipkg
<flashram> but i just have to figure out howto install ubuntu manually from root ssh
<flashram> lol
<flashram> ipkg install ubuntu /mnt/disk2 //fastboot
<ikonia> that seems like a terrible idea
<ikonia> why can you not use a standard install process ?
<bekks> Or the stock OS that was shipped? :)
<ikonia> an even better question
<flashram> okey a standard install process is fine to :) ... but i have to be able to it from root ssh and wget it ?
<ikonia> flashram: no you don't
<ikonia> thats not a standard install process
<ikonia> thats something thats not going to work
<flashram> i got no screen attached to that medion 2x2tb mediaserver because there is no screen connection it dont got ... its a nas
<flashram> and is there ubuntu nas for it ?
<ikonia> no
<flashram> why not ubuntu 7.04 nas stage2 override
<ikonia> I strongly suggest you use the operating system it came with / was designed for
<ikonia> 7.04 is long dead
<flashram> why for ?
<bekks> 7.04 is dead for 8 years now.
<cfhowlett> flashram, 14.04 is the current LTS version.
<flashram> why for ? use the system it comes with ?
<ikonia> because then you know it will work
<ikonia> and there isn't a real install process for what you want to do
<ikonia> so use what it came with
<flashram> but i dont like hipserv2 and lifecloud and want to get rid of it but keep the server
<flashram> openstora runs debian on it (netstora)
<ikonia> you're not using that though
<cfhowlett> flashram, then perhaps install debian!  #debian
<flashram> no but i launched its AIO anyway i rather use ubuntu tho
<flashram> thats why im asking
<ikonia> flashram: there is no install method for what you want
<ikonia> and I'd strongly look at hardware compatability / chipsets
<flashram> so if i got a busybox system like on sony psp ... how would u go at it to install a full gui or full distribution to it ?
<flashram> i dont like the make urself minimal linux tho ... busybox :/
<ikonia> I wouldn't
<flashram> is kinda the same with the stora
<ikonia> no it's not
<flashram> lol
<flashram> and the linux backup/restore option ... tarball stage2 install via root ?
<ikonia> no
<flashram> hmm
<flashram> anyway im really looking into removing hipserv2 tho
<ikonia> and our advice is "don't"
<ikonia> up to you what you do next
<flashram> dit gaat niet over de tweede of de derde arts ... maar een justieeel doktersbezoek voor de laatste spuit
<flashram> tot spuit
<ikonia> english only please
<cfhowlett> in english?
<flashram> lol
<flashram> this goes not about second or third dokter ... but justice dokters till the last insurgent
<flashram> till insugency
<ikonia> not really interested in any of that flashram
<cfhowlett> flashram, this is not the channel for your jokes
<flashram> its on tv
<ikonia> just interested in ubuntu support in this channel
<bekks> flashram: How is that relevant for ubuntu support?
<flashram> nvm
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Anyone here every tried setting up OpenChange + SOGo on 15.10 server?
<cfhowlett> !server | irreleph4nt
<ubottu> irreleph4nt: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<irreleph4nt> oops
<irreleph4nt> my bad, thanks :)
<g105b_> Ubuntu has failed me. This week, as my three separate PCs upgraded their packages automatically, they all prevented me decrypting my drive on the next boot. What on earth caused this? One is a Samsung Laptop, one is a Intel NUC PC, one is an HP Pavilion all-in-one PC.
<bekks> g105b_: which ubuntu do you use?
<g105b_> bekks: 15.10
<flashram> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=32436
<g105b_> bekks: there's nothing connecting them in any way apart from I use the same username on all three... can't think of any other correlation
<flashram> a link to install openwrt on stora
<flashram> so why not ubuntu ?
<g105b_> bekks: and the same decryption passphrase
<g105b_> My passphrase uses upper/lowercase letters, numbers and two symbols. Is there a chance that my keyboard layout has changed? The two symbols are % and ^
<bekks> g105b_: They use the same ubuntu version.
<bekks> g105b_: just try typing another username and see for yourself.
<g105b_> bekks: I'm talking about disk encryption
<bekks> g105b_: so you are using full disk encryption?
<g105b_> bekks: yeah
<g105b_> bekks: I've just booted on a Live CD to try and decrypt on the older version of ubuntu that's on the CD... no luck.
<bekks> g105b_: which is a second, different problem.
<lotuspsychje> g105b: did you try booting a previous kernel?
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: I chose the older kernel from grub, issue persisted
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> we had some other users rporting decrypt problems after update this week..
<lotuspsychje> not sure how it got solved or not
<g105b_> lotuspsychje: I can't believe it to be honest
<g105b_> Error unlocking /dev/sda3: Command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sda3" "luks-32dd5709-38e0-45ef-9255-1590e8bf0872" ' exited with non-zero exit status 2: No key available with this passphrase.
<MonkeyDust> g105b_  believe what?
<g105b_> MonkeyDust: that upgrading packages has such a devistating effect.
<FinWille>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-27-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuo "wily0uo" 15.10uo ** CPU: 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 1,5GiB, 56,5% free ** Disk: Total: 71,8GiB, 90,2% free ** VGA: 8086:2592 ** Sound: ICH4 - Intel ICH6 ** Ethernet: 14e4:167d ** Uptime: 18h 11m 12s **
<MonkeyDust> FinWille  guess that got pasted in the wrong screen
<kolo> ffmpeg -i input.mp4 -vf subtitles=input.srt out.mp4
<kolo> Is it possible to burn subtitles in the ~ middle of screen?
<cfhowlett> kolo, best to ask the ffmpeg channel
<MonkeyDust> kolo  or in #ubuntustudio
<lotuspsychje> g105b: maybe check dpkg log to see if it updated something relating encryption?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<david6667> hello from telnet
<david6667> hello from telnet
<g105b_> Is there anywhere the LUKS header is backed up automatically, in case my passphrase key has been lost?
<energyy> hello
<deniz946> hello, i have a laptop with ubuntu, and it touchpad was working perfectly, but i touched the button to turn on/off the touchpad (it's a physical button in the laptop) and now it doesn't work, any help please?
<rose> what is the model of your laptop?
<deniz946> rose, msi gp60 2pe
<vixxo> hello everyone! I'm using 15.10 and after having an error formatting an usb drive now is recognized by "disks" application as a "Generic mass-storage" and I' cant format/create partitions on It anymore. Suggestions ?
<bekks> vixxo: So create a partition (if necessary) and a filesystem (if necessary) using the command line.
<vixxo> bekks, I'm not so practice with that
<bekks> vixxo: So pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<vixxo> sure
<vixxo> bekks, http://pastebin.com/diiK7FXm
<g105b_> Can a % symbol in LUKS passphrase be causing it not to decrypt?
<bekks> vixxo: And the USB device is currently not plugged in?
<vixxo> bekks, It is plugged
<bekks> vixxo: It isnt showing in your pastebin.
<vixxo> bekks, I know, even gparted can't see It, but disks can..
<bekks> vixxo: So pastebin "dmesg" please.
<hst_> +
<vixxo> bekks, http://pastebin.com/fspuLu76
<Davide> hi guys, i have a problem with my touchpad focaltech, the geasture like pinch to zoom doesn't not work anywhere, please someone can help me? it's already 2 week s i'm trying to sove it
<Davide> i have a zenbook ux303 with ubuntu 15.10
<WhynoFI> hiya folks
<WhynoFI> I'm having difficulty getting wifi working on this older HP laptop
<WhynoFI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957185/
<Ben64> WhynoFI: driver is loaded, its a supported chip, whats the problem
<WhynoFI> Ben64: I'm not sure, the network managers don't seem to see it and other USB dongle wifi NIC I tried out of desperation
<Ben64> what is the output of 'rfkill list'
<WhynoFI> 2: phy2: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<WhynoFI> Ben64: 2: phy2: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<Ben64> WhynoFI: pastebin the whole output
<MonkeyDust> WhynoFI  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<WhynoFI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957213/
<WhynoFI> MonkeyDust: Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957213/
<deniz946>  when im trying to format a device and get /dev/mmcblk0 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here! message, how i can force it to format it anyways?
<Ben64> deniz946: don't. that error is there for a reason
<deniz946> but i need to delete/format it
<Ben64> WhynoFI: you have the usb wifi plugged in?
<deniz946> and from gparted it don't let me
<Ben64> deniz946: ok, so boot from a livecd or something
<WhynoFI> Ben64: negative
<WhynoFI> Ben64: WITH dongle plugged in http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957244/
<WhynoFI> Ben64: I'd much rather get the integrated intel working though
<Ben64> not sure why it's coming up as phy
<WhynoFI> Ben64: not sure of relevance, but there is a wifi button on the chassis which is permanently yellow
<WhynoFI> regardless of how many times you press it
<WhynoFI> Ben64: and you can still check and uncheck wifi in the network manager pull down menu as if you were doing something but it really doesn't
<WhynoFI> Ben64: all wifi options are greyed out
<vbotka> WhynoFI, probably you have a problem similar to this one http://www.allthingstechie.net/2014/10/bypass-laptop-wireless-hardware-radio.html
<WhynoFI> vbotka: this happens with any wifi NIC
<WhynoFI> vbotka: usb dongle for example
<WhynoFI> vbotka: rt2800usb
<ioria> WhynoFI, can you paste  /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf  ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: I'm afraid there is no such animal; closest thing I have to it is /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<WhynoFI> ioria: would u like that output instead?
<vbotka> WhynoFI, you might want to proceed according to https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<ioria> WhynoFI, nope,  let's make one and try to put in it  (on separate lines) alias wlan0 iwl3945    options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=0    , if not working just remove it
<Beladona> what is kswapd0? its taking all my cpu
<vbotka> ioria, iwl3945 is an Intel driver, WhynoFI has Ralink rt2800usb
<ioria> vbotka, i thought the issue was the integrated
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  is this useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072042
<WhynoFI> vbotka: integrated wifi nic is PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<WhynoFI> ioria: so I created the iwl3945.conf and I should unload reload the module?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2121599
<ioria> WhynoFI,   yes
<WhynoFI> does the conf need any special permissions?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   don't think so
<ioria> WhynoFI,   what model of hp is that ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: HP550?
<vixxo> bekks, ?
<bekks> vixxo: Can you plug it off, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s, and then pastebin dmesg again, please?
<WhynoFI> ioria: there is a iwlegacy module loading too
<WhynoFI> but I unloaded and reloaded and no change
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  unable to kill it by    sudo kill -9 pidOfSwapd)
<Beladona> I think it restarts
<vixxo> bekks, http://pastebin.com/5zC5cAZ0
<ioria> WhynoFI,   try this     alias wlan0 iwl3045      options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 hwcrypto=1
<WhynoFI> hwcrypto is not a valid switch last time I tried
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  i read here, it occurs often in red hat ... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<WhynoFI> ioria: hwcrypto is not a valid switch last time I tried
<ioria> WhynoFI,   swcrypto=0
<bekks> vixxo: Now pastebin "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" please.
<WhynoFI> ioria: the first line should end in iwl3945 right?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   yes
<ioria> WhynoFI,   no
<ioria> WhynoFI,   sorry iwl3045
<JyZyXEL> is it possible to make the "owner" or "group" mount options to work with NFS mounts?
<JyZyXEL> since nfs doesn't really have a source device for the mount?
<WhynoFI> ioria: urmm, so should the conf name be different too?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   nope
<ioria> WhynoFI,   and can you paste the content of /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: you have left the realm of what I understand. I'm blindly following your suggestion to create iwl3945.conf with first line referencing 3045 and second line 3945
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  it's been reported as a bug
<MonkeyDust> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1532480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532480 in linux (Ubuntu) "kswapd0 consumes 100% CPU" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ioria> WhynoFI,   ok, put 3945  and swcrypto=0 and we'll see
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  so what should I do?
<WhynoFI> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957398/
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  start by adding your name to affected users
<ioria> WhynoFI,   i'd backup iwlwifi.conf
<Beladona> is this bug in 16.x or all ?
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  ^
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  16.04 is not released yet ... the bug occurs since 2011 and not only in ubuntu
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  so its in redhat as well?
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  and suse, is what i found
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  is there any solution?
<WhynoFI> ioria: you mean rename it / move it somewhere?
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  first time i see it
<WhynoFI> ioria: I'm starting to wonder if I need to reboot for these settings to take effect
<vixxo> bekks, fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<ioria> WhynoFI,   yes, rename
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  is there any solution?
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  not sure, more skilled people didnt find any either
<ioria> WhynoFI,   yes, you should need a reboot
<bekks> vixxo: Did you plug it off meanwhile?
<Beladona> hm MonkeyDust  is this a bug of linux core files like kernel or something (I assume because its in many distros)
<WhynoFI> ioria: brb
<ioria> WhynoFI,   ok
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  with what you know now, you can look or ask further
<vixxo> bekks, sure
<techno2900_> hello
<Beladona> MonkeyDust:  thanks
<yeats> Beladona: did you see this response on the serverfault thread linked to in the forum post MonkeyDust shared?: http://serverfault.com/a/316636
<Beladona> yeats:  is there a solution in it?
<yeats> Beladona: have you read it?
<mpajor> I have an odd problem. I need to remove /usr/bin/ssh (chattr is set, and chattr cannot be accessed). I cannot remove it as root, as again, chattr is set. How would I solve this?
<mpajor> running out of ideas here
<yeats> mpajor: what do you mean that 'chattr cannot be accessed'?
<mpajor> yeats: funny thing is that chattr is set on /usr/bin/chattr (+ia flags) - which I cannot remove
<yeats> mpajor: how did this happen in the first place?
<mpajor> most highly been rooted, although, in order for me to fully recover the box I need to get around this somehow
<yeats> mpajor: I would try booting with a live USB/CD and trying chattr from there
<mpajor> gotcha - looks like I'll have to open up a ticket with digitalocean then. I did try recovery mode but chattr was not available there
<yeats> mpajor: (and if you've really been rooted, you should probably be in live USB/CD anyway)
<mpajor> yeats: thanks
<mpajor> I would /suppose/ I can get around the permission-hickup with the recovery ISO?
<thedeveloper> hello
<thedeveloper> is this command a safe and proper way or best practice way to set folder permission
<thedeveloper> sudo chmod XXXX /path/to/file
<MonkeyDust> thedeveloper  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#chmod_with_Numbers
<WhynoFI> ioria: I'm ready throw this laptop out the window
<ioria> WhynoFI,   so, not working ....
<WhynoFI> ioria: no change still
<WhynoFI> ioria: what about blacklisting iwl3945 and trying to use the usb dongle?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   sure you can .... it was working during the installation process ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: I don't think I tried during the install
<ioria> WhynoFI,   i mean, if you boot a livecd ....   is working ?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   ah,  ok
<WhynoFI> ioria: it worked fine with other distros and winders
<ioria> WhynoFI,   so reverse iwlwifi.conf     , remove iwl3945.conf    and try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<ioria> WhynoFI,   and can you paste   ls -al /lib/firmware | grep 3945
<WhynoFI> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957610/
<WhynoFI> ioria: next?
<Koni__> Hi how can I install "kernel backports" on ubuntu 14.04 in a straight forwart apt-get install fashion?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   that it's ok
<WhynoFI> do I reload the module again?
<ioria> WhynoFI,   did you reinstall linux-firmware ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: yes, I did the things you said in the order you said them :)
<ioria> WhynoFI,   ok, reboot
<WhynoFI> brb
<Koni__> Need to see if latest 2800usb is fixd for "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:3c20 D-Link Corp." ... WLAN -Dongle
<Koni__> s/2008usb/rt2800usb/
<Koni__> How can I install the latest "backports" on Ubuntu 14.04 http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ ?
<Koni__> Hi how can I install "kernel backports" on ubuntu 14.04 in a straight forwart apt-get install fashion?  http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ ?Need to see if latest rt2800usb is fixd for "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:3c20 D-Link Is there a solution of https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781 for D-Link DWA-140 D1?Corp." ... WLAN -Dongle. cf.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 62781 in network-wireless "rt2800usb sluggish connection. "TX status timeout for entry" and "Got TX status for an empty queue" errors(?)" [High,New]
<WhynoFI> ioria: no joy :*(
<Koni__> Hi how can I install "kernel backports" on ubuntu 14.04 in a straight forwart apt-get install fashion?  http://drvbp1.linux-foundation.org/~mcgrof/rel-html/backports/ ?Need to see if latest rt2800usb is fixd for "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:3c20 D-Link Corp." ... WLAN -Dongle.  Is there a solution of https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62781 for D-Link DWA-140 D1?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 62781 in network-wireless "rt2800usb sluggish connection. "TX status timeout for entry" and "Got TX status for an empty queue" errors(?)" [High,New]
<ioria> WhynoFI,   oh.... and you don't have some switch on the laptop ?
<februar> you can try on irc.freenode.net #kernel-backports
<Koni__> Thank's do they provide ubuntu specific help there?
<februar> I dont know but you can try it
<februar> normal is by ubuntu search for ppa
<februar> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules/
<WhynoFI> ioria: there is a switch on the chassis yes
<WhynoFI> ioria: it remains yellow while inside the OS no matter what you do to it
<ioria> WhynoFI,  ever worked with an ubuntu distro ? and are you on 14.04 ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: this is a 32bit version of 14.04
<ioria> WhynoFI,  have you tried to reset the router ?
<WhynoFI> and it worked on several versions of fedora and kubuntu before
<JyZyXEL> whats the syntax for nfs:// in dolphin?
<ioria> WhynoFI,  reset the router, then
<WhynoFI> ioria: I have not restarted my routers
<ioria> WhynoFI,  do it
<WhynoFI> ioria: I don't understand the purpose
<WhynoFI> ioria: it will kick off the 5 other people on it, so can't right now
<ioria> WhynoFI,  ok
<linocisco> hi all, how to use Exchange mail on ubuntu ? I tried Exquilla which is only 60 days trial.
<WhynoFI> ioria: but you understand that the network manager doesn't show any APs?
<ioria> WhynoFI,  yes
<WhynoFI> ioria: there are dozens of APs in range and nothing shows up
<ioria> WhynoFI,  can you paste  sudo lshw -c Network
<markginz> Ubuntu Mate Desktop 15.10 Unable to to mount network location to windows 10
<Koni__> februar, which how to is more appropriate for ubuntu 14.04? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux_Wireless/ or https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules/ ?
<anigma> Howdy! I accidentally managed to create a RAID with mdadm where I forgot to include the partitions (I only added the disks). Is there a way to reconfigure this with mdadm?
<linocisco> hi all, how to use Exchange mail on ubuntu ? I tried Exquilla which is only 60 days trial.
<WhynoFI> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957776/
<ioria> WhynoFI,  network DISABLED
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  try openxchange
<Kimse> Anyone here who can help me with this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/729950/automouting-nfs-share-inside-nated-lxc-container-fails ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957801/
<ioria> WhynoFI,  i know that but it says DISABLED
<vixxo> bekks, no idea ? :(
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, it is server
<WhynoFI> ioria: should I commit sepeku?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  ok, there's also #ubuntu-server
<ioria> WhynoFI,  ahahaha
<WhynoFI> ioria: how do I enable it?
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, I want to use mail client like evolution that can read/write MS EXchange account
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, I want to use mail client like evolution that can access MS Exchange account
<WhynoFI> ioria: already checked the BIOS and as we talked about, it is just this OS
<ioria> WhynoFI,  can you paste ifconfig  ?
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/446366/configure-microsoft-exchange-email-on-ubuntu
<Koni_> februar, which how to is more appropriate for ubuntu 14.04? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Linux_Wireless/ or https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules/ ?
<ioria> WhynoFI,  sudo ifup wlan0   , what it says ?
<Koni__> #linux-wireless
<WhynoFI> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957850/
<ioria> WhynoFI,  it's not configured ...
<sruli> when i change my user account password, does my ecryptfs change password too? i need to know because if my old passoword was compromised should i delete my ecryptfs and create a new one with new password?
<ioria> WhynoFI,  it has no ip ... dhcp (tht's why asked you to reset router) or configure in /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient wlan0 ?
<ioria> yesp, try that
<WhynoFI> ioria: what? my router's dhcp is working fine for the 5 other devices on the network
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, doesnt work
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, I tried and expired
<WhynoFI> ioria: you want me a setup a static ip profile in the network mangler/
<WhynoFI> ?
<ioria> WhynoFI,  try       sudo dhclient     before
<MonkeyDust> linocisco  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdExchange
<ioria> WhynoFI,  or      sudo dhclient    wlan0
<ioria> WhynoFI,  you use static or dynamic ?
<hello2222> .
<WhynoFI> ioria: dynamic IPv4
<hello2222> hello guys Please help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | hello2222
<ubottu> hello2222: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> hello2222  start with a question
<hello2222> sorry:)
<ioria> WhynoFI,  try static ...   open NetworkManager and set it manual .... you know how ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: yes, but I just did
<hello2222> I need to get into file fstab with write permitions but its not possible  from recovery mode and also from live cd
<arpan> ls
<ioria> WhynoFI,  your card is ok ... it just does not have an ip    ....   iwconfig ?
<WhynoFI> ioria: sudo dhclient wlan0 RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill and it hangs there
<ioria> WhynoFI,  RTNETLINK ?
<hello2222> I change some values in fstab and now I cannot start linux because when I rebbot there was message job is running on dev and must towait 1.3 minutes
<ioria> WhynoFI,  what's that ?    usb dongle ?
<BluesKaj> wonder if the systemd naming convention is different for wifi now like it is for eth0, WhynoFI try, ip a | grep wlp
<WhynoFI> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957900/
<WhynoFI> ioria: usb dongle not plugged in
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | hello2222
<ubottu> hello2222: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ioria> WhynoFI,  so what is RTNETLINK  ?
<WhynoFI> BluesKaj: that command does nothing
<WhynoFI> ioria: I don't know what RTNETLINK is
<BluesKaj> ok
<lotuspsychje> rtnetlink - Linux IPv4 routing socket
<WhynoFI> ioria: howto find out?
<lotuspsychje> man rtnetlink
<hello2222> but I can only read fstab and not write how can I get permissions to write it?
<ioria> WhynoFI,  no idea...   you already tried to set  as 'manual' wlan0 ?
<lotuspsychje> hello2222: sudo?
<WhynoFI> ioria: affirmative
<hello2222> I tried sudo and chmod 777 but doesnt work
<MonkeyDust> hello2222  carefull with chmod 777
<minitrue> 11:37 < MonkeyDust> hello2222  carefull with chmod 777
<WhynoFI> ioria: but keep in mind that I don't think the network manager is interacting with the card properly
<minitrue> +1
<hello2222> I can only acces system in recovery mod and there I dont have permitions to write file only read
<WhynoFI> ioria: given that the hardware toggle is never blue (always orange) inside the OS
<WhynoFI> ioria: I'm convinced there is something wrong with the firmware in use or parameters set for it
<WhynoFI> ioria: but what do I know?
<hello2222> I can mount it from another OS but same only read
<ioria> WhynoFI,  running short of idead, sorry
<ioria> *ideas
<WhynoFI> ioria: thanks for the help so far
<Dirkos> Can someone tell me how to get libpng16?
<Dirkos> error while loading shared libraries: libpng16.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<WhynoFI> I think I'm just going to get a big hammer
<ioria> WhynoFI,  you can stop NM  and manually configure /etc/network/interfaces    but for wifi it'a a pain
<ioria> WhynoFI,  you leave with the router option
<WhynoFI> ioria: I'm talking to you over the ethernet on the same router which is configured via dhcp...
<ioria> WhynoFI,  wifi is a bit different i think
<MonkeyDust> !find libpng
<ubottu> Found: libpng12-0, libpng12-dev, libpng++-dev, libpng-sixlegs-java, libpng-sixlegs-java-doc
<WhynoFI> ioria: well, there are several android and ios phones connected to it and several laptops so...
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: whats the main package your trying to install?
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  sudo apt install libpng12-0
<linocisco> MonkeyDust, doesn't help
<ioria> WhynoFI,  remove the cable ..... and reconfigure it in the NM gui
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: repeat your issue to the channel once in a while
<Dirkos> MonkeyDust: thats libpng12 and not 16
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje: im trying top run OpenRC2 on Linux but receive that error while starting
<ioria> WhynoFI,  reconfigure wlan0 i mean with a static ip
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  for anything outside the repos, you need a .deb or a ppa or so, but that's not supported here
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, to use MS 365 Exchange email on ubuntu desktop. I tried Thunderbird with Exquilla plugin. it worked but expired after 60days as it is not absolutely free
<WhynoFI> ioria: ok, I'll be back
<ioria> WhynoFI,  and restart nm
<Dirkos> MonkeyDust: understand
<BluesKaj> ioria, if he's on ubuntu 15.19 then the systemd naming convention for etho and wifi have changed
<BluesKaj> 15.10 rather
<black0range> If i want to upgrade the kenel what is the safest way to do so?
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | black0range
<ubottu> black0range: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ioria> BluesKaj, yes, it could
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: thats with adding external ppa's?
<ioria> BluesKaj,  but he is using NM
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje: nahh i just downloaded it from their website and got the error while running
<Dirkos> Did knew it was not supported on Ubuntu yet though
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: MS products on ubuntu, bit harder you could try wine or playonlinux?
<xangua> black0range: upgrade to what kernel and why? What Ubuntu release?
<Dirkos> lotuspsychje: i found a .deb now though but still its telling me about the shared object file, not found
<Dirkos> even though its on the system
<lotuspsychje> Dirkos: we only support official supported packages here, there's a small #openrct2 or try to contact the maintainer?
<Dirkos> will try thnx
<black0range> xangua: have 15.10 reason: Internal mic doesn't work on my new computer people have said it works fine with kenernel 4.4
<MonkeyDust> black0range  'people have said' ... and what if it doesnt? go back to a previous kernel?
<MonkeyDust> black0range  try and find another solution
<black0range> MonkeyDust: I've tried, nothing works :(
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: can this help? http://web.ysu.edu/gen/ysu_generated_bin/documents/basic_module/Office_365_Mail_Client_Configuration_Guide_Evolution.pdf
<jegarcia>  /connect freenode
<lotuspsychje> black0range: check your syslog and dmesg for sound errors
<lotuspsychje> !sound | black0range have you doublechecked?
<ubottu> black0range have you doublechecked?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> ioria, to find the new udev/systemd names for eth0 and wlan0, run, ip link
<kibba> hello
<lotuspsychje> kibba: how can we help you?
<ioria> BluesKaj, yep, but if you use NM it should n't be   a problem
<Dirkos> Is libpng16.so.16 available in Ubuntu 15?
<Dirkos> Or where can i see that
<MonkeyDust> !find libpng | Dirkos
<ubottu> Dirkos: Found: libpng12-0, libpng12-dev, libpng++-dev, libpng-sixlegs-java, libpng-sixlegs-java-doc
<Dirkos> ok its not :) thanks
<ioria> brb
<kibba> I am not sure
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  even in 16.04 it's still 12
<Dirkos> ok thanks
<kibba> i think i have resolved my probleme just when i am coming here :)
<BluesKaj> ioria, it shouldn't be , but it's still good know
<kibba> try more test and if i need i ask you
<fstabbbb> how can I get permisions to write files in recovery mode?
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: with sudo maybe
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: are you root ?
<fstabbbb> sudo doesnt work
<fstabbbb> yes I am
<exodus> hi
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: well if you are root
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: you don't need any permission
<barry> What will this command do guys?
<fstabbbb> when I try to change fstab file it return error you can only read file
<barry> sudo rm -rf /home
<kibba> send us the return of stat /etc/fstab
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: let me google that for you
<geirha> barry: removes all home directories
<MonkeyDust> barry  remove your home without asking confirmation
<kibba> it is a bad idea ^^
<barry> Can it break my machine
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cannot-edit-fstab-in-recovery-mode-filesystem-is-read-only-540195/
<muleyyyy> what are you trying to do barry?
<kibba> no but you lose all your files
<BluesKaj> barry, don't post that kind of command
<barry> Oh, i just wanted to delete a user
<MonkeyDust> barry  userdel
<geirha> You'll probably have trouble logging in afterwards
<barry> and its file
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: maybe that helps
<kibba> yes you will had to connect via tty and recreate the home directory
<geirha> since you no longer have a home directory ... and all your files are gone unless you had backups
<barry> Oh got it. Thanks for the info guys
<muleyyyy> yeah you want to delete a user its userdel even if you did just delete their home folder they would still have working credentials
<TechChristoph> fstabbbb: i found this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457720
<muleyyyy> if you deleted everything in /home then everyone would lose their files
<MonkeyDust> auch, idd, this website advices rm /home
<muleyyyy> MonkeyDust is this a troll website?
<Roxec> HEllo
<MonkeyDust> muleyyyy  not sure , but be careful
<barry> I have done that command, userdel
<sruli> when i change my user account password, does my ecryptfs change password too? i need to know because if my old passoword was compromised should i delete my ecryptfs and create a new one with new password?
<fstabbbb> thanks I will try it
<barry> But i still see the user directory that i have deleted. So how can i delete its directory
<nedstark> rm -r thefoldername
<barry> Done
<barry> I created new user using useradd. Seem i made a mistake, what useradd really do?
<lotuspsychje> barry: useradd - create a new user or update default new user information
<SchrodingersScat> !info adduser | barry, I prefer adduser to useradd, but that's my opinion.
<ubottu> barry, I prefer adduser to useradd, but that's my opinion.: adduser (source: adduser): add and remove users and groups. In component main, is required. Version 3.113+nmu3ubuntu4 (wily), package size 157 kB, installed size 648 kB
<barry> lotuspsychje: Oh pretty much same as adduser. But it dont ask for password when i run "sudo useradd <username>". Now when i tried to login to user i created it ask for password
<barry> One more thing I dont see any new directory created after i use useradd
<SchrodingersScat> two reasons for my preference
<MonkeyDust> barry  useradd -m
<barry> Thanks
<barry> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<barry> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xangua> barry: do you have a support question? Your can query the bot on private
<maxpm> Hi, everyone. I'm trying to pair my bluetooth headset with my desktop (Ubuntu 14.04), but the device is identified as "unknown" during the scanning. It's very weird because I'm able to pair the same with my Android phone. Has anyone get the same problem?
<MonkeyDust> maxpm  blueman helped the last person who had a similar question
<MonkeyDust> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4829 kB
<barry> xangua: My first time here, didnt realize i can do that. lol
<AlexPortable> How do I edit text places in pinta?
<maxpm> MonkeyDust: blueman shows the device as invalid
<xangua> AlexPortable: pinta is an image editor
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> but when I place text and I want to edit it (add a word) i have to delete and place it agian
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: http://pinta-project.com/howto/pinta-on-web
<AlexPortable> you never added text to an image?
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: nothing about text there
<colin__> f
<harald_> http://www.tutorialspoint.com/servlets/servlets-database-access.htm
<barry> Sorry for another newbie question. How I can get a list of all user in my system
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  there's a capital T icon on the left, click that
<barry> This page didnt tell anything regarding that, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, pinta is not an ubuntu project.  see their documentation:  http://pinta-project.com/howto
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: and then i place text, and want to edit it, how do I edit it?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: do you know an irc channel where people can help me out?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, I sent you the support link ... start there
<lotuspsychje> pinta is on repos also
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  simply click in the text, you can then change the font size
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: with which tool?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  your mouse, what do you mean, which tool
<AlexPortable> well i placed the text
<AlexPortable> and moved it
<AlexPortable> now i want to edit the text
<AlexPortable> i made a mistake with typing
<xangua> 9:35 AM <AlexPortable> but when I place text and I want to edit it (add a word) i have to delete and place it agian / that's one of the perks of using an image editor to add text, yes.
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  simply click in the text and then type
<AlexPortable> nope it will put another text over it
<AlexPortable> xangua: well it should be possible to edit, no?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  not here, i guess you're doung something wrong... tr using layers
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: well what tool should i select in the menu/
<AlexPortable> text again?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<AlexPortable> then it will place other text over it
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  below left, there's a 'history' window, delete or undo the text, the type again
<MonkeyDust> below right (sorry)*
<AlexPortable> yes but then it will also undo the rest
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  ok, play a bit with it, refine your skills
<AlexPortable> what do yo umean?
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> is there a way to install oraclee java in ubuntu  ?
<bekks> Sure.
<cfhowlett> !java | aLeSD_
<ubottu> aLeSD_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<barry> What is document root directory for this OS?
<aLeSD_> thanks
<bekks> barry: The one you configured in your webserver config.
<barry> I have installed apache2 btw
<bekks> barry: So just take a look at its config.
<barry> bekks, how to do that?
<bekks> barry: Just look at the config files of your apache2 installation.
<EriC^^> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<bekks> barry: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<barry> Got it, thanks bekks and EriC^^
<sruli> when i change my user account password, does my ecryptfs change password too? i need to know because if my old passoword was compromised should i delete my ecryptfs and create a new one with new password?
<Igramul> Hi, what is the best way to load a network driver at boot? I need the b43 driver for my WiFi card and it is not automatically loaded by the system.
<bekks> sruli: the ecryptfs "password" you are entering is just a password for accessing your actual encryption key.
<gilje> how would I install i3 wm in ubuntu minimal install?
<sruli> bekks: so the ecryptfs does not change passphrase? in other words if my password is compromised do i need to delete and create a new ecryptfs ?
<bekks> sruli: No. Your actual encryption password isnt even compromised.
<sruli> how not?, it can be recovered with ecryptfs-recover-passphrase
<bekks> sruli: http://askubuntu.com/questions/281491/cant-log-in-after-password-change-ecryptfs see the last comment of that link please.
<sruli> bekks: that is because changing using passwd will not update keyring, my question is if the actual ecryptfs passphrase changes after password change?
<bekks> sruli: No, it does not change, which is clearly stated in the link given.
<barry> gilje: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbOQS5xHFGY
<sruli> bekks: so the ecryptfs can be recovered with old password?
<bekks> sruli: You didnt read the link I gave you, did you?
<sruli> bekks: i did and still do not have a clear answer,  "Indeed if you do, then your new login password will not decrypt your home directory," is that because using passwd does not change the ecryptfs pass or because it does not update the keyring?
<bekks> sruli: the user password (changed with passwd) is just used to access the keyring. And since that will fail upon password change, your home is not decrypted anymore. the actuall encryption passphrase is not touched at all, not even on a correct password change.
<sruli> bekks: i am not sure what i am missing here, this brings me back to my original question, if i change the password the proper way, can ecryptfs be recovered with ecryptfs-recover-private? if the passphrase does not change i cant see why not
<sruli> bekks: i mean recover using old password
<barry> how quit after using less command?
<barry> Ctrl+C or Ctrl+X didnt work
<ioria> q
<barry> Ok
<barry> Thanks
<ioria> np
<seanrdev> Has anyone experienced a significant decrease in boot times into windows 10 when ubuntu is installed?
<abolfazl123> how I understand how much I use Internet in last month?(in terminal)
<jegarcia> seanrdev: get rid of windows10 ,  it will fixx the problem
<seanrdev> I have a samsung 950 m.2 ssd that used to boot in 6 seconds now about 30 for windows.
<jegarcia> windows tends to reduce its performance over time no matter what u install next to it
<seanrdev> jegarcia: Yeah I would however I have an alienware and don't want to sacrifice my AlienFX
<barry> seanrdev: What its max IOPS for read and write
<seanrdev> barry: I'm not sure but once windows is loaded it is fast as usual. Just takes some time loading.
<barry> Anyone using Samsung 950 for webserver?
<dontknow> seanrdev, i guess windows uses hibernate when shutdown. if you boot into ubuntu after shutdown, it breaks hibernate stuff. but it is speculation
<abolfazl123> how I understand how much I use Internet in last month?
<seanrdev> dontknow: that is interesting... What brought you to this speculation?
<dontknow> abolfazl123, you cant
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123  maybe on your ISPs website
<barry> Yeah, W10 seems dont shut down completely even you hit shutdown
<barry> Prove is I can boot w10 quite fast even on my slow HDD
<dontknow> seanrdev, because it uses hybrit hibernate stuff. something like that
<barry> 2nd prove check at the uptime on task manager
<Tin_man> dontknow, i think your right, i was reading on the forum, and folks were losing data, Windows needs to be shutdown completely to insure it working when booting in to Ubuntu.
<SchrodingersScat> !info vnstat | abolfazl123
<ubottu> abolfazl123: vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-2 (wily), package size 75 kB, installed size 301 kB
<bekks> barry: Seems like you are mixing IOPS, performance and boot times. :)
<barry> My uptime on w10 is like 12 hours even i just turn in on. lol
<dontknow> Tin_man, yeah i also remember something like that
<MonkeyDust> barry  i guess you put it in suspend, not turn it off
<barry> Oh, I will check it out later on
<seanrdev> I know more about linux than windows.. Only reason I have win is because of a few high end components that linux is slowly starting to support. So when selecting shutdown in windows it's not actually shutting down.. its hibernating?
<MonkeyDust> seanrdev  we can't help with windows
<seanrdev> I guess I'll have to disable hibernate.
<seanrdev> MonkeyDust: Wasn't asking for windows help
<dontknow> windows 10 is spyware
<jegarcia> hahah
<jegarcia> here we go
<Tin_man> i don't have much for them to spy on..
<SchrodingersScat> It's !offtopic regardless, so it doesn't matter.
<Tin_man> hear me yelling at my dogs
<MonkeyDust> not here guys
<abolfazl123> ubottu,SchrodingersScat,tanks.it's good
<SchrodingersScat> abolfazl123: yeah, doesn't help you for last month, but letting it run should give you a report for next month
<seanrdev> Just asking if anyone experienced the same issue. Not asking for a fix. So not really off topic if it only happens when ubuntu is installed.
<seanrdev> Anyway thank for your input regardless.
<abolfazl123> yes.not problem I will see that next month:)
<Tin_man> i did have a question, i recently installed Ubuntu-mate, and really like it, I also have a machine with kubuntu, with kubuntu the taskbar calendar has holidays built in, is there a way to add that calendar to ubuntu-mate?
<dontknow> Tin_man, i don't think so
<Tin_man> i didn't think so, but was hopeful..
<barry> Oh, what i said about w10 is actually called Fast startup, http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4189-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-10-a.html
<barry> seanrdev: Try ask here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1579581/official-samsung-950-pro-owners-club
<mrstabby> hello, sorry i am a total noob on linux, i am stuck trying to get my intel i915 gfx working i am facing this issue "Ensuring consistent system... OK
<mrstabby> Listing packages... OK
<mrstabby> Setting up repositories... OK
<mrstabby> Installing packages...
<mrstabby> 	Updating package cache... Failed"
<MonkeyDust> mrstabby  use a pastebin
<uflaig> hello everyone
<uflaig> my xubuntu keeps crashing for months and I don't know why
<mrstabby> ok then send the link ? sorry
<seanrdev> barry: Thanks a bunch
<uflaig> I tried to check /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog but there is nothing inside, it crashed around 17:51 and I dont find any entries around that time
<dontknow> mrstabby, ubuntu comes with intel gpu driver by default. do you try minimal installation?
<bekks> uflaig: So pastebin those logs, and look at other logs there, too.
<uflaig> bekks: what other logs for example
<bekks> uflaig: All logs with contents covering the time around your crash.
<MonkeyDust> mrstabby  in a terminal, what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<mrstabby> dontknow, thank u for your help, my gfx is in low re and i cannot change it and its not listed in about computer
<mrstabby> monkeydust, Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> mrstabby  first do    sudo apt update
<dontknow> but it should work by default
<dontknow> you didn't answer my question
<dontknow> mrstabby, is it skylake cpu?
<mrstabby> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/2EXz0c7u this is what i get
<mrstabby> dontknow, no its a core2 quad q8200 with onboard gfx (mainboard)
<MonkeyDust> mrstabby  remove the ppas, then try again
<mrstabby> dontknow, ive goolged and apperently it was working by default for people pre 15.04
<mrstabby> MonkeyDust, ok brb
<uflaig> bekks: syslog is too big to paste it
<uflaig> and i dont know how to search for relevant logs
<barry> Dont I really need to put option j or z or etc if im using tar command to extract archive?
<Alex76> Ciao a tutti :D
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<thedeveloper> how do I make my menu bar to the right autohide
<MonkeyDust> thedeveloper  you mean to the left?
<thedeveloper> yeah to the left sorry
<stwalcher> hey, i could use some help on a (probably dumb) problem I'm having. i just set up a new 15.10 webserver and for some reason i keep running into a php error of 3 (partial upload) whenever i try to upload files. the post and files supers are empty every time
<MonkeyDust> thedeveloper  with unity-tweak
<thedeveloper> MonkeyDust: its hindering me from my work
<thedeveloper> how
<thedeveloper> MonkeyDust: you mean go to system settings
<ircnode0> I want to tag mp3 files, but I tried to tag unicode characters with id3v2 and eyeD3, but I got unicode error from eyeD3 and id3v2 shows incorrect characters in the mp3. Is there any other tool which allow me to tag unicode in command line user interface?
<ioria> barry, depends  ... http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tar-extract-linux/
<thedeveloper> I got it
<thedeveloper> thanks
<MonkeyDust> thedeveloper  in unity-tweak-tool: launcher, auto hide on/of
<MonkeyDust> off*
<mrstabby> MonkeyDust, ok thank you so much for your help, i am in a new situation now and i shall come back if i fail again
<SchrodingersScat> !info id3tool | ircnode0 not sure if this works, but it's +1 tool that messes with id3, worth a shot?
<ubottu> ircnode0 not sure if this works, but it's +1 tool that messes with id3, worth a shot?: id3tool (source: id3tool): Command line editor for id3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-6 (wily), package size 12 kB, installed size 60 kB
<homa> hi my friends
<barry> ioria: Thanks man
<ioria> barry, np
<mrstabby> MonkeyDust, dontknow, i failed very quickly i removed the ppas and then the i did the following http://pastebin.com/JxygNwMY
<snakeryslug> i'm having trouble with my ubuntu vm. it can't resolve github.com :(
<mrstabby> got it, thanks u so much
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | mrstabby
<ubottu> mrstabby: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MonkeyDust> mrstabby  what is the wget command for? remove the ppas, then sudo apt update, then ask again
<Guest60325> Yawn
<ircnode0> SchrodingersScat: thanks for your tool, seems working.
<SchrodingersScat> ircnode0: great, good luck
<hunraid> hey guys I'm after a little help getting deluge running on Ubuntu 15. I've done it fine on upstart on twelve, but systemctl is giving me grief - namely deluge fails to start. deluge-web is running fine. The server is a vanilla 15 install, that has nothing else running, installed last weekend, sudo apt-get update and install for deluge and deluge we
<hunraid> b is the extent of the actions
<hunraid> I'm getting deluged.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<hunraid> deluged.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<hunraid> main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/c5yt <--- is this wrong when I want to get the middle button working again?
<hunraid> (not sure how that came up three times)
<hunraid> Am I asking in the right channel here?
<Barrot> what is your question?
<Bashing-om> hunraid: Nothing wrong with asking here . just await someone with experience with the xorg.conf file .
<hunraid> great thank you, don't mind waiting, just didn't see any other QA, which seemed weird with 1800 users
<hunraid> @Barrot, my question was Deluge on ubuntu server 15 fails with Main process exited, code=exited, status=203/EXEC when I start it via systemctl
<Bashing-om> hunraid: Is this some kind of exotic mouse ? As should work as is with no need of intervention on your part - the kernel should take care of this .
<Bashing-om> hunraid: My apologies .. my wires crossed .
<hunraid> Basing-om: That's ok, I was somewhat confused!
<Kartagis> Bashing-om: I think you are referring to me
<Bashing-om> hunraid: IRT deluge; - not that I know much - but a freah install of 15.10 ? // and a new install of deluge ? NOT using any of the old config files ?
<Kartagis> Bashing-om: it is a wireless usb mouse, and it just stopped working
<Kartagis> just like that
<Kartagis> I mean, the mouse is working but not the middle button
<Bashing-om> Kartagis: Correct .. let's see what wiser heads know .. but the kernel should pick up the mouse . Is this a server install ?
<Kartagis> nope
<Kartagis> desktop
<Kartagis> iirc, I didn't upgrade anything
<systadmni> have you tried using the mouse on another system, verifying that the middle button is functioning?
<Bashing-om> Kartagis: For some time now with the advent of DKMS the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf has been depreciated . The kernel does all the heavy lifting .
<Kartagis> let me try it a windows machine systadmni
<rooster274> hello every onbe
<rooster274> one
<sasso> I'm trying to use software only opengl but i'm getting an error during driver loading: undefined symbol: __driDriverGetExtensions_swrast
<sasso> how can i fix it?
<Kartagis> yay!
<MonkeyDust> sasso  what program, inj which ubuntu version?
<Kartagis> systadmni: I turned on acceleration in mouse and touchpad
<snakeryslug> v/part
<Kartagis> it was somehow turned off
<meaning> hi there, I have a small question :)
<Kartagis> middle button is working again now
<meaning> I'd like to mount a windows ssh share using sshfs
<meaning> But I can't find out which path format to use
<Bashing-om> Kartagis: :) Great .. good that you told the happenstance .
<MonkeyDust> !samba | meaning
<ubottu> meaning: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<meaning> MonkeyDust : Well...I should have a full axx to my windows machine. So, I'd like to mount something like sshfs user@server:/c/folder/folder/ /mount/point/
<Kartagis> Bashing-om: we mustn't forget an actual person is sitting behind that keyboard and we mustn't be rude
<MonkeyDust> meaning  can you install ssh on the windows machine?
<meaning> of course you can
<meaning> there's a windows version of openssh
<meaning> thing is sshfs do expect a linux path
<boo7> ssh client?
<ioria> meaning, nope
<meaning> and I can't find any way to tell him which remote folder I want to mount
<MonkeyDust> meaning  try ssh user@remote_ip
<boo7> or telnet :o
<ioria> meaning, sshfs -o idmap=user user@ip:/home/backup /backup
<meaning> MonkeyDust sure I can connect my windows machine thourgh ssh
<PowerKiller> mount: No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> meaning  then what's the issue
<ioria> meaning, did you add user to fuse group ^
<PowerKiller> This happens when I try ecryptfs-mount-private
<PowerKiller> can someone help?
<meaning> looks like iora has an idea of what the problem is ;)
<Bashing-om> Kartagis: Huh ? .. If rudemess is apparent on my part .. I sincerily opologize . Rude is far from my nature I do hope .
<ioria> meaning, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<meaning> ioria yea I did but strangely after apt-get the group wasn't existing
<meaning> I have to 1. create the group
<meaning> 2. add my user to it
<ioria> meaning, you have to logout / login to make new group effective ...
<meaning> ioria yeah did that as well
<meaning> :/
<ioria> meaning, create a mount point on ubuntu and be sure of the correct path on win .... can you paste  the output of   'mount' ?
<Tim39> Hello, i have 14.04.  if i download & install a "DEB" from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu  (that is made for "15.04 VIVID")
<Silenced> I feel like my ubuntu is very slow now these days
<Tim39> Will it still update automatically?  (if a newer version comes out for 14.04?
<bekks> Tim39: 15.04 is dead, support already ended.
<Silenced> Why is it so ? And i am getting 100% CPU usage :/
<Tim39> here is another site that has "DEBs"  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<bekks> Tim39: What are you actually trying to do?
<bekks> Tim39: Do not manually download random debs, but use the official repos, and official update sources.
<Tim39> bekks: i am trying to figure out the "best practice" to install  a newer version of programs
<bekks> Tim39: 14.04 is the current LTS release. Which packages using which features do you need to be updated exactly?
<Tim39> bekks: yes, i know official repos are best.  but what do you do, if it is not available, and you want updated version?
<bekks> Tim39: you should use non-LTS release for server purposes, unless you want to update every 6-9 months.
<Tim39> bekks: you can compile i guess, but i want to make sure it gets auto-updated
<Silenced> Is there any way to run ubunutu faster ?
<bekks> Silenced: How is it running "slow" exactly?
<Silenced> bekks: Uh Running just sublime text gives me 100% CPU usage
<bekks> Tim39: So use the official update sources, like trusty-updates for trusty.
<bekks> Silenced: And how is that "slow"?
<Tim39> bekks: yes, but that doesnt have the newest version that i want
<ioria> meaning,  the user is not your ubuntu user but your win user
<bekks> Tim39: Then which version of what do you need/want why exactly?
<meaning> ioria sure
<meaning> I do have the same username on both machines
<meaning> I can ssh the machine with no issue
<Silenced> bekks: Sublime hangs . Considering i have an High end machine with i7 4th gen processor and 8 gigs of RAM
<Tim39> bekks: i read "check install" lets you compile  a progam, so that it can be upgraded ? but that sounds more complicated, but is that safer/cleaner?
<bekks> Tim39: Wich version of what do you need/want why exactly?
<meaning> my path (windows machine) is e:/music_1/
<ioria> meaning,  for me openssh is in Program Files/Openssh/home
<Tim39> bekks:  macchanger, is broken in the Trusty version.
<bekks> *which
<Silenced> bekks: Isn't that slow
<meaning> I assume sshfs expects something like :E/music_1/
<bekks> Tim39: How is that "broken" exactly? It works fine here.
<Tim39> bekks:    http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_metas?exact_match=1&q=macchanger
<bekks> Silenced: No. sublime hangs. It doesnt mean "Ubuntu is slow".
<ioria> meaning,  look for your Openssh folder , in Program files maybe
<ioria> meaning,  oh, it's on another drive ?
<meaning> yea I want to mount an external hdd
<Tim39> bekks:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/macchanger/1.7.0-5.3
<bekks> Tim39: Can you just answer my question please?
<Silenced> oh okay
<Tim39> bekks:   it doesnt Randomize Mac.   there is a bug report about it. i'lll find it
<ioria> meaning,  i suggest first try with a c: shared folder   , if it works explore why external not working
<Tim39> bekks: it only randomizes the first half of the mac,  Big bug
<meaning> ioria I just connected the ssh usinf sftp
<meaning> looks like the expected output is /home/meaning
<meaning> to reach my windows home folder
<ioria> meaning,  sftp is another tool
<meaning> I could create a link or something
<Tim39> bekks: but i am not only asking about 'macchanger', i want to learn, in general, how do update  programs in Ubuntu, what is the best way, if it is not in the LTS Repo
<Tim39> bekks: i installed Macchanger (new version) from the DEB from   http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_metas?exact_match=1&q=macchanger
<bekks> Tim39: Install debs from random sources for different releases can and will break your system.
<Tim39> bekks: and it works now.  but i am wondering if there is a better way to do it.  and Also, will it still get autoupdated?
<Tim39> bekks: i read compile with "sudo checkinstall"  will allow it to autoupdate?  is that "safer"
<mgolisch> no it doesnt
<mgolisch> nor does installing a single deb file
<mgolisch> unless your existing repositories provide newer versions of that package at some time
<Tim39> mgolisch: "no" to what?  that it doesnt break system, or that it doesnt autoupdate
<Anthonux> Hi!
<mgolisch> its both foreign packages, so both could break stuff
<bekks> Tim39: No.
<bekks> Tim39: Do not manually put packages intp your systems which arent in the official repos.
<Tim39> mgolisch: so it could 'break stuff'  but, it WILL get auto-updated when "your existing repositories provide newer versions of that package" ?
<mgolisch> yeah provided the package name is equal
<mgolisch> and that the installed packages version is lower than whatever future updates from your repository
<bekks> Tim39: No.
<bekks> Manually installed packages are marked as manually installed, and then using the auto-update mechanisms may break your system.
<bekks> Tim39: Do not do it.
<Tim39> bekks:  do you have a better method of updating?
<Tim39> bekks: is compiling with "checkinstall" better?
<bekks> Tim39: No.
<bekks> Tim39: Already said that to you.
<bekks> Tim39: < bekks> Tim39: Do not manually put packages intp your systems which arent in the official repos.
<bekks> Tim39: If you face a bug, report it. Dont try breaking your system instead.
<Tim39> bekks: i know, this is the Last Choice scenario/option,   if the official repos, havent fixed it--  then what to do
<Tim39> bekks: here is the bug , btw.  but it's not just that program,  i want to learn in general ,  what to do
<Tim39> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/macchanger/+bug/1316278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316278 in macchanger (Ubuntu) "Cannot change mac with --random" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tim39> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/macchanger/+bug/1316278/comments/2
<lerner> how do I know what encoding im using?
<lerner> to write
<Tim39> bekks: mgolisch : do you run LTS or 15.10, etc?
<mgolisch> i run LTS currently
<Gallomimia> uhhhh.. if i have an old logical-volume of my root, how can i go thru it and find out what programs were installed?
<cyber_freak> hey does anyone has an issues with wifi connections on ubuntu
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: YES.
<Gallomimia> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tim39> mgolisch: so you must have run into the same issue, with old/buggy program in LTS?
<cyber_freak> i have 14.04 lts
<Gallomimia> me too. but it's which hardware you have that matters
<Gallomimia> so, what kind of wifi adapter do you got/
<cyber_freak> http://askubuntu.com/questions/700256/low-wifi-signal-in-ubuntu-14
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: chroot? dpkg -l?
<Gallomimia> mgolisch: those are a little beyond me. i might find a few hints in my homedir. settings and stuff
<Gallomimia> i'll look there first and then try that
<cyber_freak> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727297/wifi-problem-in-hp-15-ac149tx-using-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<cyber_freak> THIS IS MY PROBLEM
<cyber_freak> my wifi is working but i have very low signal
<Anthonux> I've a problem
<Anthonux> Who can help me install Unity Tweak Tool
<cyber_freak> can ianyone help ?
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: does it work under other operating systems?
<Anthonux> Error :
<Anthonux> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<Anthonux> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: what's that? sounds interesting
<cyber_freak> yes it works fine on windows
<Anthonux> I'va just launch it
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: that's very odd. do you have proprietary drivers for the wifi card installed?
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: did you install it with the package manager?
<Gallomimia> !find unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> Found: unity-tweak-tool
<Anthonux> Yes
<Anthonux> I've install it from package manager
<San1tyWork> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu 15.10 on my laptop and I'm having an issue with Sound. It seems like pulseaudio is doing something weird. I have a G750JX laptop that seems to have a subwoofer and when I play audio it sounds like the only sound I get is from that subwoofer. I think I have a 2.1 setup but ubuntu/pulseaudio doesn't see it that way.
<Anil> hai all
<Anil> i need small help can any one help me
<Tim39> bekks: mgolisch :  thank you for helping, also
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cyber_freak> me too
<cyber_freak> help !
<Anil> i am facing an issue with my ubuntu machin getting an error kernel panic - not syncing : attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000004
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: did you install the drivers from that PPA on the link you gave?
<cyber_freak> yes i did
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: do you see the second post on that page?
<Anil> suddenly my machine is not able to boot
<cyber_freak> @gallomimia wait let me check
<Anthonux> I have an error when I wan't download Unity Tweak Tool from package manager : org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad | In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: i'm reading more and people say it's not necessary. to use ant_sel
<cyber_freak> i used both the ant_sel still nothing
<Gallomimia> this?
<cyber_freak> @gallomimia i have a page that can help need help regarding it can you ?
<Gallomimia> sudo modprobe -rv rtl8723be
<Gallomimia> sudo modprobe -v rtl8723be ant_sel=1
<Anil> ya please share the link
<Gallomimia> cyber_freak: i'm not sure i can... i'm hoping someone else will step in who knows more than me
<Gallomimia> Anil: do you have any old kernels installed? did you try booting in recovery mode?
<Anthonux> Who can help me
<bloop> how do I use the ubuntu backup to a DVD disk
<bloop> there doesn't seem to be an option
<Anil> ya i tried all but not able to boot
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: i just installed unity tweak tool, and it works for me.
<Gallomimia> no problems or errors
<Bashing-om> Anil: A fresh install ? An update broke the system ? You installed something and the system broke ? Power outage and now the file system is corrupt ? .. and on and on ... so we need some amplifing info .
<Gallomimia> agreed.
<Gallomimia> what started this problem?
<Anthonux> The following schema is missing
<Anthonux> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<Anthonux> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<cyber_freak> @gallomimia http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-trusty-realtek.html
<cyber_freak> can this help ?
<Kartagis> Bashing-om: no I was not referring to you anyway, I was just explaining the cause of my action
<Anil> actually suddenly my ubuntu machine is not booting .. but it is going to grub mode but its booting with live cd .. now i want to take the back of my data ... important data is there in that machine .. so let me how can i take backup from grub mode
<bloop> (02:03:57 PM) bloop: how do I use the ubuntu backup to a DVD disk
<Anthonux> @Gallomimia Can we speak in private message ?
<Anil> sry its not booting into live mode
<Anil> bashing-on
<Anil> bashing-on:
<Bashing-om> Anil: @ ways . What results when you boot to the grub boot menu and choose to boot in "recovery" mode ? else one can try and boot to terminal .
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: no. please chat in channel. that way everyone can help
<Anthonux> Okay
<Anthonux> I have download Unity Tweak Tool
<mgolisch> Anthonux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1492217   http://askubuntu.com/questions/616267/cannot-use-the-unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490154 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1492217 unity-tweak-tool doesn't start on new 15.10 install (Schemas Missing: org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Anthonux> (Can we speak french ?)
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: you don't need to download it.
<Anthonux> Why ?
<mgolisch> seems to be broken
<Gallomimia> package manager will do that for you
<Anthonux> I wan't change my theme
<MonkeyDust> Anthonux  simply install it, no need to download
<Gallomimia> now, i think you need to run something to fix your packages
<Gallomimia> MonkeyDust: it's not working after he did that. dunno why
<Anthonux> What's the difference ?
<Gallomimia> the package manager will install all those things you need to run it.
<shadaloo> after uninstalling jackd i no longer have my onboard sound listed as a Sound Output, how can I get it back?
<MonkeyDust> Anthonux  install from the repos, don't downmoad it from somewhere else
<Anthonux> Okay
<Anthonux> But how ?
<mgolisch> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool ?
<MonkeyDust> Anthonux  in the software center or with apt install
<Anthonux> I'm trying
<spottyCow> is it possible to download with apt-get, but save the files for later installation on a live cd? also what command would I n
<Anthonux> How can I send a screenshot ,
<Anthonux> ?
<MonkeyDust> spottyCow  yes, apt-get download
<shadaloo> what does ubuntu use for sound?
<Gallomimia> pulse
<shadaloo> if I reinstall pulse audio will it create a new sound output
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: there's a command to make apt-get fix errors. i can't remember it
<shadaloo> for my onboard motherboard outputs
<spottyCow> MonkeyDust: thanks. what command would I use to install from the offline download?
<Gallomimia> something like... sudo apt-get -f install
<Gallomimia> someone remind us?
<Anthonux> But can I send the screenshot of the error ?
<MonkeyDust> !offline | spottyCow
<ubottu> spottyCow: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<spottyCow> MonkeyDust: Thank you MonkeyDust!!!
<shadaloo> how do I get pulseaudio to start at startup?
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: usually the print-screen button takes a screenshot. i dunno where it saves them
<mgolisch> it should start automaticaly
<mgolisch> unless you changed that
<Anthonux> I'm trying to install the package with synaptic
<Anthonux> Same error
<koan_> Hello, I just finished the processing of installing Ubuntu and am trying to get dual-boot set up... However when I start my computer, it goes straight into Windows - no menu or anything.
<koan_> Any advice on where to go from here?
<mgolisch> 20:10:35         mgolisch | Anthonux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1492217   http://askubuntu.com/questions/616267/cannot-use-the-unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490154 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1492217 unity-tweak-tool doesn't start on new 15.10 install (Schemas Missing: org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad)" [Medium,Fix released]
<bekks> Tim39: On servers, I am using 14.04.
<spottyCow> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<San1tyWork> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu 15.10 on my laptop and I'm having an issue with Sound. It seems like pulseaudio is doing something weird. I have a G750JX laptop that seems to have a subwoofer and when I play audio it sounds like the only sound I get is from that subwoofer. I think I have a 2.1 setup but ubuntu/pulseaudio doesn't see it that way.
<Anthonux> "sudo apt-get purge unity-tweak-tool"
<Anthonux> "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<Anthonux> It doesn't work
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone point me to an explanation on what is an encrypted signature ? I see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youtube-dl/+bug/1318363 , but I don't understand what encrypted signature means, I have googled, but with no explanations, only tons of bug reports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1318363 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "can't download this youtube video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bekks> Anthonux: Why not? What happens?
<Anthonux> org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<Anthonux> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages
<mgolisch> did you read what i posted two times now?
<MonkeyDust> Anthonux  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Anthonux> When I launch it
<Anthonux> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<mgolisch> acording to the bug report its a known problem that has not been fixed
<bekks> Anthonux: When you launch what?
<Anthonux> Unity-tweak-tool
<Anthonux> I've an error
<Bashing-om> Anil: Can you boot the system to the grub boot menu ? As a 1st approximation to isolaste the problem .
<bekks> Anthonux: Then how does apt-get install unity-tweak-tool not work if it actually installs the software you want to be installed?
<mgolisch> the software spits out an error after install, really read the bug report i posted
<Anil> ya yes
<Anil> bashing-on:
<Anthonux> Unity-tweak-tool is installed, but it doesn't work
<Anil> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130530/pqrvetxb.jpg
<Anthonux> bekks the error is "The following schema is missing" "org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad" "In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages"
<Bashing-om> Anil: And in this boot menu -> advanced options -> recovery . can you boot to the GUI ( resume normal boot ) ?
<Anil> no
<bekks> Anthonux: And have you read the nug report that has been linked two times?
<bekks> 12*bug
<bekks> gna :)
<sim642> Does Ubuntu have something like Xubuntu does where you can set "Right Alt (while pressed)" for the keyboard layout change key?
<bekks> Anthonux: Stop sending me DCC files or get ignored instantly.
<koan_> Anyone know why my computer is only booting straight into windows after I just installed Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Anil: Ouch ... from your link " swap tainted " is this some form of encryption in your system ?
<SAKUJ0> hey there. does networkmanager by now support importing ovpn files with inline certificates and keys?
<pnwise> Does anyone knows how to name ssh keys so ssh tries each one available without passing the -i argument?
<pnwise> I mean is there any naming convention?
<bekks> Anthonux: Seems like you want to be ignored. As you wish: *plonk*
<Anthonux> ?
<SAKUJ0> pnwise, yeah there is an order. just name them id_rsa.pub and id_rsa and you are fine
<bekks> koan_: Did you disable windows fastboot?
<SAKUJ0> pnwise, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell#Saving_connection_data_in_SSH_config if you want it to be set up conveniently
<SAKUJ0> pnwise, with that you can simply `ssh myserver` or `ssh other_server` and it will simply take the settings from that minimal config
<koan_> bekks: I disabled fast-boot in the UEFI BIOS settings, and turned off hibernation in Windows power options.. running the ubuntu trial CD now to update grub and maybe do a boot-repair
<bekks> koan_: fastboot is not an UEFI setting. It is a Windows setting.
<Anil> no
<Bashing-om> !tab | Anil
<ubottu> Anil: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pnwise> Thanks SAKUJ0 it was helpful. I still wonder if there is a way to name them "properly"
<koan_> bekks: there is a fast boot option in my UEFI settings, I'll double check that when I get back onto Windows
<koan_> bekks: I'm pretty sure that I did though, this process has taken me a couple days lol
<bekks> koan_: thats not the Windows fastboot setting.
<SAKUJ0> pnwise, as i said there is an order in which the tool ssh tries for existing keys. you can verify by using `ssh -vvvv hostname` pnwise
<Anil> ok thanks ubottu
<Bashing-om> Anil: If you do not use my nick in addressing .. I will miss your responses . // OK, what reulsts when booting an older kernel ?
<SAKUJ0> if you have a single key, you should name it id_rsa.pub and id_rsa (usually you should only create one key per host) pnwise
<koan_> bekks: right I understand that they are different. Will doublecheck
<SAKUJ0> if you have multiple different keys on one host pnwise it is really recommended to name them however you can distinguish them and setup a proper $HOME/.ssh/config pnwise
<Anil> Bashing-om: not able to boot
<Anil> Bashing-om: can i know how to share the images in this chat
<Anil> same issue i am getting kernel panic - not syncing
<Bashing-om> Anil: K; not able to boot .. At this sime I do recommend we run a file system check/repair . Are you presently communicating with is through a live session ?
<Jeff____> My server is installed and openssh is running. Still the server is unreachable through SSH
<Jeff____> where to look?
<Jeff____> Its ubuntu 15.10
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | Anil
<ubottu> Anil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anil> yes Bashing-om
<koan_> bekks: boot-repair gave me "The current session is in Legacy mode. Please reboot and use this software as EFI session." Do you think this is an issue?
<Bashing-om> Anil: K, to run the file system check we have to know what the target is .  Terminal command ' sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ' The oitput is a URL. pass the link back here.
<Bashing-om> output*
<bekks> koan_: Yes it is.
<koan_> bekks: Ok I'll try to fix that as well, checking windows fast boot now
<bekks> koan_: You need to use the same mode for install Windows and Ubuntu.
<koan_> bekks: fast startup is disabled
<koan_> bekks: Any idea how I can disable legacy mode?
<koan_> bekks: Would it be the "Boot Device Control" option? I can switch between UEFI only, Legacy OPROM, and both
<Bashing-om> Anil: Did I loose you ?
<koan_> bekks: Also, when I tried 'sudo update-grub' it gave me the error that it could not find the canonical path or something.
<skinux> Should a Windows 10 system, 1.8G Dual Core, with 3-4G RAM, have any problem running Ubuntu in VirtualBox?
<mgolisch> have you tried it?
<mgolisch> clicking through the install will only take a few minutes..
<fgjuutpfg> Hello, I have an issue I was hoping I could get help with - I'm using ubuntu 14.04 LTS on two machines, one of which (machine 1) is connected to the internet via wifi. The other machine (machine 2) is connected to the internet through machine 1's wifi connection, using ethernet. My issue is that when I log into my router, machine 2 does not show up under "connected devices", so I am unable to access its LAN ip
<Anthonux> Hello,
<Guest62372> hello
<fgjuutpfg> Hi :) I forgot to mention that machine 2 does having a working internet connection using the above setup, so it is interfacing with the router
<Anthonux> Who can help me to solve Unity-Tweak-Tool problem
<Bassem> what is command sudo dpkg-add-architecture i386 is it right this way?
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: Installing from our repo ? What results if you purge Unity-Tweak-Tool and start all over from the beginning to install ?
<Anthonux> I had purge
<Anthonux> After, I apt-get it again
<Anthonux> Same error
<Guest35958> hello can anyone tell me how to install kwin in ubuntu?
<Guest35958> anyone??
<aeon-ltd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/201791/how-do-i-install-kwin
<Guest35958> thanks
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: So, post that complete output of the command and generated error in a pastebin . So we see this error condition in context .
<Anthonux> Can I send u a screnshot ?
<dryblow> Hi, anyone know any bug with intel haswell cpu and nvidia gpu m series? I have much lag when gpu start with hard rendering because and intel_pstate drop down scaling of cores to 0, I have same bug with intel gpu integrate bug with low lag then nvidia. Sorry with my english, I've much problems with grammar.
<Bassem> nothing happen when i type sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 in terminal
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: There is a means .. but the text output will be the more meaningfull . The test is what I do prefer to work from/with .
<Anthonux> How can I send my error ?
<shadaloo> hello friends of linus torvalds
<Bashing-om> Bassem: I do believe that is deperciated . Now adays the kernel is mult-arch . If a 32 bit lib is required . install the lib .
<shadaloo> i would like the system sound volume up/down to controll ALL alsa channels
<shadaloo> as right now
<shadaloo> it only controls master
<shadaloo> and not center
<shadaloo> any sound gurus have any recommendations?
<mgolisch> no idea but i allways thought the master volume is the volume controll for all channels
<shadaloo> technically it is
<Anthonux> I will trying tommorow #GoodNightAll
<shadaloo> but when I go from 0 to 2 (one volume click up)
<shadaloo> the center shoots up to 100
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: Run terminal commands ' sudp apt purge Unity-Tweak-Tool ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install Unity-Tweak-Tool | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The  pipe to termbin will result in a URL back in terminal . Pass that link back here .
<shadaloo> and then im getting extremely loud bass from the center channel
<shadaloo> and '2' volume speaker audio
<shadaloo> I never have my center channel at 100
<shadaloo> very rarely up to 70
<shadaloo> i guess the easiest way is to just turn down the sub at the hardware level
<shadaloo> linux audio ftl :(
<Anthonux> @Bashing-om Okay
<Anthonux> http://termbin.com/e8oz
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: Typo ! ' sudo apt purge Unity-Tweak-Tool ' **
<Anthonux> And after ,
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: Looks to me like Unity-Tweak-Tool installed .
<Anthonux> Can I "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool" ?
<happenspappens> does anyone know how you restore your main OS's grub menu and replace the grub menu another linux distro on your partition installed?
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: Sure you can .. I do expect the return to be that Unity-Tweak-Tool is already the latest version . :)
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: isn't that what you did in the first place?
<Anthonux> No
<Anthonux> I downloaded it with synaptic
<mgolisch> thats exactly the same..
<Gallomimia> that's pretty much the same thing
<Gallomimia> but with pretty graphics instead of text output
<Gallomimia> so, Anthonux, what's the result of that command?
<LambdaComplex> happenspappens: by using grub-install and update-grub again
<Anthonux> http://termbin.com/wchy
<Gallomimia> unity-tweak-tool est déjà la plus récente version disponible.
<Gallomimia> that's french for exactly what Bashing-om said it would say.
<Anthonux> Ok
<Gallomimia> so.... it should work.
<Gallomimia> also, that page is suggesting you install new kernels
<Anthonux> What ?
<Gallomimia> an upgrade to some things
<Gallomimia> oh. no that's saying you need to autoremove
<Anthonux> http://termbin.com/jk25
<Gallomimia> it's not a big deal
<Anthonux> autoremove ?
<ioria> nope to remove them, i think
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: " unity-tweak-tool est déjà la plus récente version disponible. " looks good .. should not have a problem .
<Gallomimia> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Anthonux> But I have an error
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: try this: sudo apt-get update
<Gallomimia> then....
<Gallomimia> uh. what should he do after that?
<Gallomimia> fix packages?
<Bashing-om> Anthonux: Where ? Show the context and error . Thus far I have seen no errors .
<Anthonux> How can I show you the error ?
<Anthonux> exit
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Anthonux's system appears to be updated " 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. " .
<ioria> Anthonux,  is this ? The following schema is missing  org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<Anthonux> Yes
<MonkeyDust> Anthonux  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597742/
<ioria> Anthonux, 15.04 or 15.10 ?
<fholmes_> How can I check what CVE patches have been applied against the kernel?
<Anthonux> 15.10
<mgolisch> it seems like the schema name was changed, tweaktool adjusted, then ubuntu reverted it for backwards compatibility
<ioria> Anthonux, have you seen this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/616267/cannot-use-the-unity-tweak-tool
<mgolisch> or something, the bugreport reads like that atleast
<mgolisch> i posted that like 2 hours ago too
<mgolisch> but Anthonux  didnt seem to care
<Anthonux> sudo -H gedit /usr/lib/python3/site-packages/UnityTweakTool/section/system.py
<Gallomimia> ahhhhh that report shows a workaround
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: click the link ioria posted. do what it says.
<Gallomimia> yes. that
<Anthonux> Okay
<Anthonux> I have "sudo -H gedit /usr/lib/python3/site-packages/UnityTweakTool/section/system.py"
<Anthonux> But the file is empty
<Gallomimia> go to line 120 and remove the daemon- from in the middle. then save
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> no something's wrong
<Gallomimia> you didn't get the right file
<ioria> Anthonux,  cat /usr/lib/python3/site-packages/UnityTweakTool/section/system.py
<Guest80618> 0000
<procyon_ember> How to automatically execute a shell script upon first login of a new user, but not thereafter?
<Anthonux> cat: /usr/lib/python3/site-packages/UnityTweakTool/section/system.py: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<ioria> Anthonux,  so, you don't have it
<Anthonux> Yes
<Anthonux> I know
<Gallomimia> maybe you'd have a nicer time speaking with folks fluent in french?
<procyon_ember> Ubuntu 14.04 I'm asking about.
<Anthonux> What ?
<Gallomimia> !fr | Anthonux
<ubottu> Anthonux: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fuchs> err?
<Anthonux> Okay, thanks
<Fuchs> his English is perfectly fine so far
<Gallomimia> yes it is.
<MonkeyDust> procyon_ember  make the script add a file to the user's home ... make the script thus, that it's only executed if that file is not there
<Gallomimia> but all the errors he shows us are in french
<Gallomimia> it was a suggestion not a dismissal
<Anthonux> Ok, ok but I will go to the french IRC
<Gallomimia> not sure if they're active
<mgolisch> its dist-packages
<mgolisch> not site-packages
<Gallomimia> aha
<mgolisch> atleast on my 15.10 vm
<squinty> on my 14.04.3
<Gallomimia> that's talked about on the big [NOTE:] section of the post we're working off
<Gallomimia> so we all shoulda caught that
<Gallomimia> Anthonux: still here? change your sudo -H gedit command
<mgolisch> :)
<ioria> Anthonux,  maybe here /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UnityTweakTool/section/system.py
<Anthonux> Yesd
<Anthonux> Yes
<ioria> Anthonux,  try the fix, but i'm not optimistic
<Anthonux> ahah
<Gallomimia> the path is different in 15.10 than 15.04 thats why it wouldn't open
<ioria> bonne chance
<Anthonux> Okay, but I have 15.10
<Gallomimia> yes as mgolisch pointed out, it's dist-packages not site-packages
<Gallomimia> it's also noted on that page somewhere
<Anthonux> How to fix it ,
<Anthonux> ?
<Revian1> Running Ubuntu Wily. If I make a change and the dm doesn't start, can I still CTRL+ALT+F6 to open a console, make changes and then go back to CTRL+ALT+F8?
<ioria> Anthonux,  the fix should be the same, only the path was wrong ...
<Gallomimia> someone's got a really easy sed fix on that thread too you can just copy and paste twice
<Gallomimia> scroll down until you see:Thanks! This worked under Ubuntu 15.10 as well. Alternatively, one can enter these two command in a terminal window:
<Anthonux> Okay let's try it tommoroy
<Anthonux> #GoodNight
<ioria> nuit
<MannyLNJ> Hello, How can I tell if port 22 is firewalled? My router is set to foward the port but I still can't connect externally to it
<ioria> MannyLNJ, sudo ufw status , what it says ?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, says inactive so that means the issue lies elswhere
<Blaze_Boy> I remember couple years ago when i enter this channel that i couldn't follow text duo to the massive questions and answers sent, what happened?
<ioria> MannyLNJ, oh, yeah
<MonkeyDust> Blaze_Boy  ubuntu got easier to use
<Blaze_Boy> MonkeyDust: this is correct, but do you think this is the reason actually?
<MonkeyDust> Blaze_Boy  people got smarter
<ioria> MannyLNJ, sudo lsof -i :22
<Blaze_Boy> MonkeyDust: maybe
<MonkeyDust> Blaze_Boy  what other answer were you expecting?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, shows SSH is open for listening. Which I figured because I was able to ssh locally to it
<ioria> MannyLNJ, out of my leage then
<Blaze_Boy> MonkeyDust: constructive discussion maybe?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> Blaze_Boy  discusiion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> MannyLNJ, np,  start it in degub mode -vvv or some
<MannyLNJ> ioria, would yiou be willing to try to ssh in just to rule out something on this laptop?
<kjartan_> I am having a huge trouble getting wpa_supplicant to work through network-manager. It keeps repeating and asking me for my password. wpa_cli says: <3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect. Any help? Password IS correct.
<ioria> MannyLNJ, yep
<Blaze_Boy> MonkeyDust: it's an "offtopic" and i feel like it's "in-topic" are you sure it's the right thing to do?
<tinyoptik> hello ubuntu chatroom
<tinyoptik> im using ubuntu 14 live
<tinyoptik> i have ubuntu 15 im going to burn to a cd and install if i can
<MannyLNJ> ioria, the site is elevy.noip.me
<MonkeyDust> Blaze_Boy  this is the support channel, ask your support questions here
<django__> hi
<ioria> MannyLNJ, hangs
<MannyLNJ> ioria, thanks. So it's my router settings. Much appreciated
<ioria> MannyLNJ, np
<welovfree> Hello guys
<welovfree> How can I install .deb using terminal?
<Bashing-om> tinyhippo: Make sure the 15 is release 15.10 under discussion here . 15.04 is EOL .
<django__> Guys, I need some help with kde 5, but kubuntu channel sems a bit hostile...
<django__> does anyone know if the "append to tab" function was removed from kde 5?
<Bashing-om> tinyhippo: sorry bout the bad hi-light . Aplologies .
<scrabcakes1> I have usb mounted to /home as chromebook has low disk space, it works the majority of the time but every so often if I wake from screen-shut it fails to mount. any ideas how to debug?
<evilytwisted> Hi guys, i have a nokia lumia cellphone, evertyime i connect the device to my laptop, it says it cannot find device, or in some cases cannot mount to nokia lumia.  i can acccess the device, But whenever i put music files onto it, it shows up on the pc end, But not on the phone end
<evilytwisted> can i please get help
<welovfree> javascript
<MannyLNJ-> ioria, can you try again please
<ioria> MannyLNJ, sure
<ioria> MannyLNJ, nope
<MannyLNJ-> ioria, Thanks again. I'll go to the DDWRT channel now
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  i did   ssh elevy.noip.me   , right ? or some options ?
<Gallomimia> MannyLNJ-: are you sure it's your router? maybe it's your ISP
<evilytwisted> I wont bite... I promise..
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MannyLNJ-> Gallomimia, I don't know if it's my ISP how would I find out if they have port 22 filtered?
<evilytwisted> I already did ask.. You guys just ignored :P
<evilytwisted> Gallomimia:  :P
<Gallomimia> sorry evilytwisted, didn't see. lots of activity
<evilytwisted> i have a nokia lumia cellphone, when i tried to conect the device to my laptop it states the device cannot be connected. OR cannot be mounted to nokia lumia
<mgolisch> MannyLNJ-: ask them?
<Gallomimia> hm...
<evilytwisted> i have mtps tools and servers installed
<WasGeht> Hi, shall I choose primary partitioning if I don't want more than 4 partitions (primary vs logical)?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  but i can ping you : þ
<MannyLNJ-> Gallomimia, I will have to ask optimum.
<Gallomimia> MannyLNJ-: it's pretty much down to what we've tried so far. maybe take your router out of the equation and see if the port is open to a bare machine.
<MannyLNJ-> Gallomimia, thanks I'll do thay tomorrow. IO appreciate the help all'
<Gallomimia> i actually suggest and do myself, to forward a different port than 22 to your server
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  speak with dyn.optonline.net
<ioria> gone
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<evilytwisted> again.. I wont bite.. I just need help
<Gallomimia> exposing port 22 to the internet at large just invites botnets to attack you
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> evilytwisted: that i don't know much about. but if you put music on there and it won't read it, maybe you put it in the wrong dir?
<Bashing-om> WasGeht: Partitioning depends on your use case . I prefer to leave a 'primary' partition available for future expansion . I make up an extended partiton containing swpa and data partitions .
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: it's bootable partitions that must be on primary?
<evilytwisted> Gallomimia:  i havent, i even looked where the music supposedly should be at
<evilytwisted> But its indeed not there
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Only in Wondows. Ubuntu will install and boot from a logical within that extended partition just fine and happy .
<Gallomimia> evilytwisted: is there any music already on it? is there any app that lets you download a track? they can be hints. otherwise it will be google
<evilytwisted> thers no music already on it
<evilytwisted> Gallomimia:  could you get on tv and helpo me out? I wont bite :D
<skjorrface> hi. Anyway to move unity launcher to the bottom in ubuntu 15?
<Gallomimia> the powers that be certainly won't let me on TV
<evilytwisted> teamviewer? really?
<evilytwisted> Wow :P
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> no different kind of TV
<Gallomimia> and no, i can't
<evilytwisted> :(
<Gallomimia> having never used a nokia lumia, i'm just telling you what i know about generic phones. nokia in my experience isn't as easy to work with
<evilytwisted> especially when its a microsucks phone
<evilytwisted> nokia lumia is a windows phone
<Gallomimia> well in that case i'll send you a rock to smash it and then use in its place :/
<evilytwisted> LOL
<evilytwisted> the phone isnt mine
<mgolisch> hm i allways had trouble with mtp
<mgolisch> regardless the phone
<Gallomimia> wuts MTP?
<Gallomimia> aw gawsh. another protocol?
<evilytwisted> yeah
<Gallomimia> what was wrong with the 50 we already had?
<evilytwisted> Lol
<evilytwisted> mtp is main stream man
<evilytwisted> even on samsung
<mgolisch> for android is use an app called airdroid to manage files and stuff on my phone via a webbrowser
<Gallomimia> i've never used it.
<mgolisch> that seems to work alot better
<Gallomimia> ever. or heard of it.
<evilytwisted> never used a galaxy?
<evilytwisted> or a htc?
<Gallomimia> 32 gigs of music and video on my phone. no
<evilytwisted> or kyocera?>
<Gallomimia> no.
<evilytwisted> those 3 uses mtp
<Gallomimia> i avoid them like plague
<mgolisch> or just use a sd card
<evilytwisted> HEY my kyocera echo was da bomb
<Gallomimia> i'm waiting for ubuntu touch to work on a few more devices
<evilytwisted> O wait, ty mgolisch  my zte speed can connect to my pc
<Gallomimia> for now i have a firefox OS phone, and hate it. but at least it's not msft, google, apple, or blackberry.
<evilytwisted> I so forgot about that ty for reminding me
<Gallomimia> zte is the brand of my phone
<Gallomimia> i just plug in a usb cable and it mounts the SD card like an SD card reader. put music anywhere
<bekks> Gallomimia: Isnt Firefox OS dead?
<Gallomimia> yes.
<bekks> Cool. Congratulations for your phone then ;)
<Gallomimia> heh
<Gallomimia> it works, it was cheap, and it was unlocked.
<evilytwisted> zte sucks.. you cant root it
<evilytwisted> ive tried all boost mobile devices
<SchrodingersScat> Is this still ubuntu?
<evilytwisted> No
<evilytwisted> its android
<evilytwisted> which is techincally a monolithic version of linux
<Gallomimia> with the kernels closed source?
<mgolisch> i dont think thats the case
<Gallomimia> oh that's fantastic news
<Gallomimia> or, news to me. i'd been told otherwise many times
<mgolisch> https://android.googlesource.com/
<Akhu_The_Sorrowf> hey guys can you suggest me a good IDE for LOLCODE? wanted to try it... i use 15.10
<Roxec> Hello Guys, its Roxec i'm looking for an application on ubuntu center or some program, that give me the activity of the internet, like the ping command in cmd. any suggestions ?!
<SAKUJ0> Can I tell UFW to add custom iptables rules somehow?
<bekks> Roxec: What do you mean by "activity of the internet"?
<SAKUJ0> i need a  iptables -I FORWARD -i eth0 -j DROP
<Akhu_The_Sorrowf> @Roxec nagios maybe?
<Roxec> bekks, it means in cmd windows, when you type ping google.com it gives you reply , can we do it in the ubuntu by terminal or some app?
<SAKUJ0> Can I manually edit /etc/ufw/user.rules ?
<bekks> Roxec: Open a terminal, type ping...
<roxec_> linux is just awesome
<smaug_> whois smaug_
<Bashing-om> roxec_: And, the more you use it, the better it gets .
<roxec_> Bashing-om, i started a few days ago with linux, started with linux + certificate  but ubuntu is too friendly for beginners like me
<Bashing-om> !minimal | roxec_
<ubottu> roxec_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> roxec_: ^^ and still very friendly .
<Kimse> Anyone here who can help me with this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/729950/automouting-nfs-share-inside-nated-lxc-container-fails ?
<yqy> hy
<nico__> hi
<MelRay> Hey everyone I see two different versions of Ardour in the Muon software app. One is simply "Ardour" and the other is "Ardour4" what is the difference...beside the file size of course
<sdwcrt> I have a question with showing quick log info with systemctl status <servicename>. when I type that in, I get: "Warning: Journal has been rotated since unit was started. Log output is incomplete or unavailable." How do I fix that?
<sdwcrt> before it would show a quick rundown of something, but now nothing shows.
<duubie> Hi everybody
<MonkeyDust> sdwcrt  no panic http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=92850
<duubie> I just set up a Linux Mint system and have a simple (hopefully) question: I changed my password in the gui (user groups). It was successful but the password I have to use in the command line (su) to get root access is still the old one and what I want to change because it's too week. How would I do that?
<MonkeyDust> duubie  mint is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> duubie  you're in the wrong channel, mint has its own
<duubie> :( no one in the mint irc to help with that question and I thought since it has the same basis...
<sdwcrt> MonkeyDust, Thanks for that, wasn't panicking but was wondering if I did something wrong :P. Is there a resource I can read to figure out how it can display details using the current log?
<xangua> ! Mint | duubie
<ubottu> duubie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<duubie> 7 ppl in there. but i understand
<xangua> Please read again
<cspack> duubie: connect to spotchat instead of freenode for mint channel
<MonkeyDust> duubie  click on Chat Room  http://www.linuxmint.com/links.php
<Waheedi> whats the default iptables file for boot time?
<MonkeyDust> Waheedi  explain?
<Waheedi> 12.04 server when it boots, which iptables config it loads
<Waheedi> is it /etc/network/iptables
<Waheedi> i remember the default path had number "5" somewhere in it :)
<duubie> @cspack thanks for the help with the rooms / clients...
<heywood> hi all. recently started getting errors from apt-get update for the openssh-hpn entries in sources.list — anyone know the correct(ed) entry?
<duubie> @ubotuu just a note irc.spotchat.org din't work.  ... spotchat.org got me there though...
<Waheedi> MonkeyDust: more explaining or thats enough?
<Ben64> heywood: pastebin the errors
<duubie> @Waheedi If you meant me. That's enough ;)
<Waheedi> :D
<Waheedi> duubie: you there?
<Waheedi> i didn't notice ;)
<duubie> yes
<Waheedi> so i have this guest machine, I messed with its iptables not very much :) so I ended up with corrupted iptables filters, I mounted the disk somewhere and trying to find the best way to load the correct iptables filters
<Waheedi> I think I will add something to /etc/init/iptables_custom.conf
<Waheedi> and make that execute iptables-restore < iptables_custom
<heywood> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/raw/cUg8jhXe
<Waheedi> thanks for the help :)
<Ben64> heywood: ppas aren't supported, they are 3rd party repositories, you're pretty much on your own with them
<Luna> Hello everyone
<heywood> Ben64: this just started happening recently; i haven't messed with my sources.list in a long while.
<Ben64> heywood: ok? so whoever made that ppa stopped or something
<heywood> Ben64: understood. so is this error cropping up because i've got one or more lines to unsupported repos in my sources.list. but the only two i see that are anything other than ubuntu.com are torproject — so this seems like it's coming from one of the official repos?
<heywood> in particular, the lines from Canonical's "partner" repo are commented out...
<Ben64> heywood: ppa = unsupported 3rd party repository
<heywood> right. but i don't see where that's coming from — as i said, the {deb, deb-src} lines for the 3rd party repos are commented out. unless i'm staring right at something and not seeing it...
<MonkeyDust> heywood  you cannot find help here, with your question
<Flannel> MonkeyDust, That's not really accurate.
<cspack> heywood: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<Bashing-om> heywood: 3rd party software directory : tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* .
<Flannel> heywood: The errors you're getting are apt-get trying to get a list from a PPA, this implies you have at least one (the one that's 404ing on you) that isn't commented out.  If you comment it out, the error will go away (and you'll no longer have access to that repository, obviously, although with a 404 error, you won't either)
<heywood> @cspack: @Bashing-om: that's the answer. i see an entry corresponding to the PPA that's now causing APT to throw the error in there.
<heywood> and i see two others in sources.list.d/ that i no longer need, so it looks like i just need to remove all three, then track down whoever's taken over maintenance of the one i still want (openssh-hpn).
<Bashing-om> heywood: Great .. if the PPA is no longer supported, investigate ' ppa-purge ' see if you can revert the package to what is in our repo.
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | heywood
<ubottu> heywood: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<heywood> Bashing-om: cool, thanks. i see that i'd added those couple of entries to sources.list.d/ three years ago, so i totally forgot about them (and thus to look there).
<Bashing-om> heywood: Backing out of a PPA can sometimes be tricky .. exercise care and consideration .
<heywood> the PPA doesn't seem to be supported anymore, but the project in question most definitely is (http://www.psc.edu/index.php/hpn-ssh and http://sourceforge.net/projects/hpnssh/ ).
<redrename> hello
<heywood> so i guess i'll run ppa-purge and then ping the maintainer(s) at PSC to see about the recommended way to install the latest. i'm not sure that their stuff is included in the existing ubuntu repos (and if it is, it might be out of sync).
<Bashing-om> heywood: If the packaing is not in our repo .. ppa-purge is not a viable solution .
<m_> what is 404 error?
<m_> jkjkkjjkkl
<m_> kljjklklkllk
<Bashing-om> m_: 404 == file not found on that server .
<m_> Than you
<Bashing-om> m_: NP :)
<heywood> Bashing-om: since (with your help) i've now found that the error is due to a third-party repo, and searching launchpad for "openssh-hpn" turns up nothing… do i understand correctly that i shouldn't even bother with ppa-purge on this?
<Bashing-om> heywood: Consider what ' apt-cache search openssh ' tells you .
<django_> hey all
<django_> whats a good torrent client
<SchrodingersScat> !torrent | django_
<ubottu> django_: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<django_> :)
<OerHeks> standard transmission is good enough for me to seed ubuntu torrents after release
<SchrodingersScat> transmission-cli is usable
<SchrodingersScat> depends on what you want, but there's a bunch
<freedg> Hello :) I'm new to Ubuntu and wondering how people generally read/write a mounted hard drive (internal sata raid array to be exact)? This is a drive of media/documents which I'd like r/w for my user and maybe others. The drive appears to be owned by root:root by default. Just wondering how this is typically done.. e.g. creating a user:group for the drive and make users part of the group? Thanks!
<heywood> @Bashing-om: thanks — didn't know about apt-cache. unsurprisingly, it shows quite a bit of other openssh-related/dependent stuff on the system. i presume misapplying ppa-purge could cause some of those other things to break.
<heywood> anyway, i dashed off a note to the openssh-hpn patch maintainers. i probably don't need the HPN stuff anymore (not since i got nomachine working), so maybe i just revert to ubuntu's stock openssh and leave it at that.
<freedg> I can read with my current user as I believe i'm in sudoers. And I can write to the drive using 'sudo mv ...'. I'd like to have apps easily r/w  to the drive (e.g. plex, newsgroup downloads)
<bekks> freedg: IS it an external drive?
<freedg> It's an internal drive
<bekks> freedg: you could grant read/write permissions onto the folders you want.
<Bashing-om> heywood: Hey .. we are all on this learning curve somewhere .. me too with a steep clinb . As to openssh .. well .. not having direct experience take with a grain of salt, but I can see no harm in attempting a ppa-purge and see if the ssh package from the repo does installs .
<freedg> Ahhh ok bekks - giving that a try now..
<Bashing-om> heywood: ^^ do remember to disable the PPA when ppa-purge completes !
<heywood> Bashing-om: yeah, some days the learning curve feels more like a vertical wall :) anyway i'm overdue for a full HD backup, so maybe i'll wait until that's done and then give purge a try. i already moved the 3rd party PPA entries out of sources.apt.d/ into a temp directory in my ~/ , so i can always restore them if needed.
<Bashing-om> heywood: Sounds like a plan . no substitute for good backups . the PPA souce will have to exist for ppa-purge to function .
<Bashing-om> source*
<Arsin> I have a DAC that is not supported by ALSA, can I virtual box WinXP/7 & foobar2000 along with drivers for the DAC and use my DAC that way?
<SahibPrime> Hello!
<SahibPrime> I am having problems with the GNU toolchain.
<SahibPrime> I have created a C++ source file, pre-processed it, used g++ to turn it into assembly, and then used as to turn the assembly code into an object.
<SahibPrime> However, when I try to link it with ld, I get an error:
<SahibPrime> "Undefined reference to std::cout"
<SahibPrime> I'm running: ld HelloWorld.cpp -o HelloWorld
<SahibPrime> Am I linking wrong?
<SahibPrime> Hello?
<Arsin> SahibPrime, just wait. Eventually someone who has time will help you out.
#ubuntu 2017-01-30
<absurdist> i hope ubuntu moves to LLVM for their binary distro
<norbert> hi, can someone check on Ubuntu - I'm on Mint myself - what Ubuntu says in response to: $ export|grep XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<nique> nothing norbert...
<norbert> hm, ok, thanks
<bigLanky> I have 2 NVIDIA cards in my system and Im running 16.04
<bigLanky> I am able to see the second monitor in my NVIDIA X Server settings, but in System->Display the monitor isn't listed there
<bigLanky> do I need to install some other drivers for the 2 video cards to both work?
<kk4ewt> bigLanky,  do they both use the same driver
<bigLanky> no
<kk4ewt> then good luck
<kk4ewt> one driver or the other is going to work
<bigLanky> that is what I am noticing
<bigLanky> I have another card that is the same as my main, if I throw that in there then it would work OK?
<kk4ewt> so  my advise is get 2 of the same card
<bigLanky> ok, will do that
<bigLanky> anything I should look out for there or should that be pretty straight forward?
<kk4ewt> if they both use the same driver you shouldnt have any issues
<bigLanky> ok sounds good
<bigLanky> will let you know
<backbox> hi there
<Guest70234> Trying to install Ubuntu onto an external harddrive. Doing so to see if my friend's bluescreens is a virus or a hardware problem. Anything I should know about it or is it simply 'plug and play'?
<Guest70234> Nevermind, found a guide on the Ubuntu page.
<amitu> trying to install libinput-gestures in ubuntu 14.04 but first it requires me to add my user to the 'input' group which doesn't seem to exist /etc/group
<amitu> should i just create the group?
<amitu> using groupadd?
<k1l_> if it doesnt exist already then create it with groupadd
<amitu> ok did that but /dev/input/* is still owned by root:root. i guess i need to reboot, and maybe the existence of input group will cause it to add permissions to that
<daniel331> hi all. my SO is having a problem with her ubuntu desktop where the system refuses to start up. it hangs after the startup menu with the recurring messages "created user slice", "started session", "removed user slice", over and over again. could this be related to a recent system update or the new wayland desktop? please help i've not seen this before and troubleshooting it has gone a bit beyond my ken...
<k1l_> daniel331: ubuntu or any of the flavors dont use wayland yet. what system is that exactly?
<daniel331>  its ubuntu gnome. I wasn't sure about wayland since I am actually a fedora user. google seemed to think it might be something to do with wayland, glad we can rule that out... :-)
<k1l_> do you see the login screen? or when does the boot stop?
<daniel331> no, no login screen. it freezes before X loads...
<k1l_> can you change to tty1 and start the gdm service from there? sudo service gdm start /restart
<daniel331> no, no access to TTYs. we have access to root shell via recovery mode tho !
<daniel331> we're not sure what preceeded the problem. i suspect an update..
<k1l_> can you look at the logs from recovery? because that output seems to be gnome related and not very specific
<k1l_> maybe worth a shot is to make sure "WaylandEnable=false" is set /not commented on /etc/gdm/custom.conf or similar.
<daniel331> aye, we just did that. i'll try to bring up the logs. which ones in particular are worth paying attention to? x.org.log?
<k1l_> yes, xorg and syslog
<daniel331> will do
<grantwu> Does anyone know what these logs might mean? http://lpaste.net/8600874754171207680
<k1l_> grantwu: its a log of those programs telling apparmor to not be bothered by it.
<grantwu> k1l_: Any idea why it might appear?  The server is only running a weechat instance, which segfaulted around that time.  I doubt weechat is touching apparmor and the server isn't doing anything else
<k1l_> grantwu: that should not be related. but that might show that there was some network issue/change when dhcp clients get activated
<grantwu> I see
<daniel331> hmm both syslog and xorg.log seem to have stuff related to the succesful boots to recovery mode. is there anything in particular I should / be grepping for?
<hoverflow> Hi, quick question guys. Shouldn't I get prompted for passphrase when sshing to a server if my private key is stored encryped? It used to prompt me for the passphrase to decrypt my private key when sshing but not it stopped and I can't ssh to my server.
<hoverflow> Can this be the problem?
<Bashing-om> daniel331: A thought then, can you log into a guest account or a different DE ?
<MuffinMedic> Hello. I restarted my server and now I have no "int" address in ifconfig - here is the output from systemctl when i try to restart the networking service - http://pastebin.com/q0caJnwi
<MuffinMedic> and this is /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/Qz7ViHf6
<camthesaxman> How do I set the default version of GCC? I have 4.6 and 5.1 installed, and I want it to use 5.1 when I type gcc. This has to work in scripts, so alias won't work.
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23891178/ <-- is it safe to proceed ?
<OerHeks> ejat, sure, and run 'sudo apt autoremove' for those orphan packages
<Bashing-om> ejat: ^^ looks too like what is the be removed is to be replaced with upgraded packages .
<ejat> new libreoffice includes the font ?
<ejat> tried to look the 5.3 changlelog
<ejat> doesnt mention about the font n etc
<xangua> "the font"? ejat
<daniel331> @Bashing-om I'm afraid not. The error appears before, or actually right at the start, of the gdm startup process. so i cant log into a different user thru the login screen...
<ejat> fonts-stix <--
<daniel331> ... i could install a different DE but that seems like a bad idea, from when i did that to my own systems in the past :-(
<Bashing-om> MuffinMedic: The stsctl command indicates systemd as the initiate system . as uch in systemd the inteerface naming conventions are changed . no longer 'eth0' . what shows ' ifconfig ' for the interface name ?
<budder> i'm having trouble understanding something. Can somebody please tell me which kernel version lubuntu 14.04 has? because it appears that later releases have older kernels, so i'm confused
<MuffinMedic> Bashing-om: still eth0
<MuffinMedic> one sec, i will post it
<MuffinMedic> http://pastebin.com/5VVGbKXB
<wedgie> budder: 3.13 if you haven't updeated the hardware enablement stack, and i believe 4.4 if you have
<budder> wedgie: so what is the hardware enablement stack? I want the latest version of lubuntu withOUT the 4.x kernel
<Bashing-om> daniel331: Concur on not adding a DE / what release is this again ? .. maybe boot to terminal, can try and start the GUI - see then what errors ?
<Tahr-Poop> camthesaxman, man update-alternatives
<Bashing-om> MuffinMedic: Humm that says you have no problem .. running ipv6 // can not say about ipv4, however .
<MuffinMedic> yea Bashing-om , it's strange.
<Bashing-om> !hwe | budder
<ubottu> budder: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wedgie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<depi> dns gmh
<budder> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> MuffinMedic: Sorry but I do not know how to split out the ipv4 networking .
<pos> is there a jre installed with ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<pos> there is libreoffice, so I had assumed there was a jre, but I can't find it
<camthesaxman> Oh man, how I really hate the Debian alternatives system!
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u121-b13-0ubuntu1.16.10.2 (yakkety), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<OerHeks> optional
<FireStriker> hi
<budder> thanks all for the help
<MuffinMedic> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> MuffinMedic: Not yet . Hang in here see what better brains advise . I can learn here also .
<FireStriker> hi Bashing-om
<MuffinMedic> i hope so Bashing-om , this is really bugging me
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Uh Huh ?
<FireStriker> i have a scer la]to] that has a celeron N2830 2.41GHz and 2gb ram that im looking to u]grade. what linux do you think i should use. i have been recomaned mint, lubntu, xubuntu.
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: All are good . try and see what you like :)
<FireStriker> will cinnamon work nicely
<FireStriker> also wht is the difence between star ubuntu and mint
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Can not comment on what I have not run . try and see for yourself what "you" like .
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> i might download cinnamon and install a ubuntu base. does difenet de change the bot s]lash
<clu3> #join mongodb
<coffeeguy> hi what would i use in ubuntu to compile an app?
<rmandev> k1l_: I went off some blogposts and activety of github commits/stars, choose weechat, in case you are curious. Last time I used IRC was 10 years ago when I used mIRC to connect to gamesurge to find Counter-Strike scrims or ring for a team fun stuff ;p
<rmandev> k1l_: I was surfr1 before btw
<cfhowlett> rmandev, welcome.  please ask your ubuntu question
<kk4ewt> coffeeguy what app and are you sure its not already in the repos
<coffeeguy> latest version of filezilla but you're right i don't need to use the source
<coffeeguy> it's a standalone app
<coffeeguy> Thanks for responding kk4ewt :D
<morino> hello guys
<PipeItToDevNull> morino: hi
<morino> whats on her @PipeItToDevNull
<PipeItToDevNull> Not much, bored mostly
<PipeItToDevNull> you?
<morino> nothing much. New here. You?
<cfhowlett> can we keep the chitchat/socializing to #ubuntu-offtopic please?  thank you.
<PipeItToDevNull> Sawy
<sirv> cannot join offtopic 04:33 [477 (ErrorNoChannelModes) #ubuntu-offtopic] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Bashing-om> !register | sirv
<ubottu> sirv: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<morino> please who knows of any platforms for developers or programmers
<rmandev> I currently have a bug with 16.04 desktop LTS  where the docker outline and  main view outline remains. This is a first and I have not tried to re-create the bug yet because that would involve a restart :\. Has anyone encountered the ghost docker outline bug before? http://imgur.com/a/loIej
<rmandev> better view of it while using chrome: http://imgur.com/a/28f1h
<morino> oh guys please help
<Bashing-om> !alis | morino
<ubottu> morino: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<PianoSkulls> how do i disable the send to trash confirm dialogue? Xubuntu
<mman> @PianoSkulls http://askubuntu.com/questions/465880/how-to-send-files-to-the-trash-can-without-the-confirmation-dialog
<sirv> morino what is ur problem ?
<PianoSkulls> mman I don't have that option in Xubuntu file manager, thats why i'm asking
<sirv> morino > u can choose any platform
<sirv> morino > my friend develops php+mysql applications on ubuntu
<mman> PianoSkulls, I always press shift + del and it doesn't even go to the trash :)
<morino> I just need help with any programming group @sirv
<PianoSkulls> mman I'm deleting pictures and I need them to go to trash quickly so that I can sift through them quickly. And recover them if i accidently delete one i like
<mman> PianoSkulls, what if you send them first to another folder and then delete the complete folder once you are sure they should go?
<priporg> hi, how to check if i have printer driver installed?
<sirv> morino > did u try suse ?
<PianoSkulls> mman thats fine
<PianoSkulls> mman how?
<GuestABC123> Hello just checking to see if you can remove the IP addresses from the screen?
<GuestABC123> Just checking I saw everyone's IP address on here and was not sure
<PrincessBob> no
<PrincessBob> unless you get a vpn
<mman> PianoSkulls, I would just open two windows. 1) with the pictures you want to delete 2)with a new folder for the "temporary trash".. then I would place them next to each other and just drag and drop them from 1) to 2)
<PrincessBob> irc is older than the modern internet.... so its rather un privacy friendly
<bigLanky> I have x2 Nvidia GTX 1050 ti cards in my computer... I have the updated drivers installed on 16.04
<GuestABC123> Does that matter? Asking because I thought anyone with no so good intentions can use you IP? Thats all
<bigLanky> however, when I go into Display, I only see the main monitor from video card 1
<GuestABC123> Wow I can't type sorry.
<bigLanky> the other 2 monitors connected to the second card dont show
<bigLanky> is there a trick to get both cards to work?
<morino> i dont have that @sirv
<sirv> morino and currently u have what >
<GuestABC123> Anyone?
<PrincessBob> i answered you Guest41540
<PrincessBob> ermm GuestABC123
<cp5> hi, can someone help me figure out why i can't connect two machines together via a cross over on ubuntu 16.04 server
<cfhowlett> cp5, consider asking #ubuntu-server?
<cp5> k, thx
<pavlos> cp5, could you just create 2 static ip's?
<sisyphus> bigLanky: Does the nVidia proprietary configurator GUI program show both the cards?
<sirv> cp5 > crossover cable ?
<bigLanky> yeah
<sisyphus> the program is called nvidia-settings
<sirv> cp5 > u need to manually configure networking, static ips
<bigLanky> I have Nvidia X Server Settings
<morino> i have kali, Backbox. All re installed in VM
<cp5> sirv > yea did that, but the boxes have two network cards on them.  one to the internet on dhcp, second one internally crossed over to each other
<sisyphus> bigLanky: yeah, that's the pne - does it show two cards and the respective monitors?
<cp5> sirv > got the ips all set but just can't ping across the second interface
<bigLanky> yes - https://s28.postimg.org/to54spq0t/nvidia1.png
<bigLanky> the other 2 monitors were set to disabled, and I have an option to set configuration to 'X Screen 1' or create a new X screen
<sisyphus> bigLanky: Yes - I see it. You probably need to enable Xinerama? - see the checkbox
<bigLanky> ok let me check
<sirv> route add internalIP1 internalInterface1 .... or something similiar .. on both machines
<sisyphus> bigLanky: Add to the same screen
<sirv> route add -host 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1 dev eth1
<bigLanky> vid card 1 is set to X Screen 0, then the other card monitors I can set to X Screen 1
<rmandev> in case anyone is curious running "compiz --replace" fixed my issue and it was probably caused by some silly hacky stuff i did that affected compiz.
<bigLanky> do I need to enable Xinerama on all 3?
<sirv> and on the second machine change 1.2 to 1.1 and 1.1. to 1.2
<bigLanky> nevermind, it applies to all
<sisyphus> bigLanky: Xinerama is a setting that merges the different monitor areas into one large 'virtual screen'. So I guess you should join all 3 with Xinerama assuming that is the behavior you want
<bigLanky> yeah that is what i am trying to accomplish
<sisyphus> bigLanky: so, click Xinerama, check and if OK accept new settings and save new xorg.conf file
<cp5> sirv: yea had that previously
<sirv> did u try traceroute
<sirv> show us your route list
<cp5> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eno1  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.13
<cp5> 192.168.100.0/24 dev ens1f0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.100.40
<cp5> 192.168.100.30 via 192.168.100.1 dev ens1f0
<cp5> PING 192.168.100.30 (192.168.100.30) from 192.168.100.40 ens1f0: 56(84) bytes of data.
<cp5> From 192.168.100.40 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<cp5> wouldn traceroute just go straight to the ip?  ie single hop?
<cp5> sirv:  netstat -rn
<cp5> Kernel IP routing table
<cp5> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<cp5> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eno1
<cp5> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eno1
<cp5> 192.168.100.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 ens1f0
<sirv> cp5 yes it should go in one hop wia crossover
<cp5> sirv: yea but basically did all that, ip route also shows that the links are connected
<cp5> sirv:  but just can't ping the nic on the other computer
<sirv> interfaces on both machines are 100mbit  ?
<cp5> sirv: gigabite but yes
<sirv> cp5 how does ip route show they are connected ?
<cp5> 192.168.100.40 via 192.168.100.1 dev ens1f0 on box 1, and 192.168.100.30 via 192.168.100.1 dev ens1f0 on box two
<sirv> what is 100.1 ?
<cp5> gateway
<cp5> shall i set the gate way to the other box's ip?
<sirv> gateway needs to be the interface itself .. also on the 100.40 machine the gateway is 100.40
<sirv> there is no 100.1 machine/interface in your network as i understand correctly
<cp5> yea thats' right
<sirv> try that
<cp5> sirv: you sir, are awesome
<sirv> ;)
<cp5> sirv: cant say anything except duh.  kinda obvious now i'm staring at it
<sirv> i have cisco
<sirv> CCNA
<cp5> sirv:  I have two young ones making sur ei dont get enough sleep =)
<sirv> that was good invested money
<cp5> haha good call
<sirv> i have also to little ones .... cats
<sirv> *two
<budder> can anyone here help with me debian?
<cp5> sirv: heh, cats would have been simpler.  man ... i literally had what you said in my interfaces file.  i think what happened was i forgot to flush it before bringing it up.
<sirv> cp5 yes there were inconsistencies in what u pasted
<sirv> cp5 women should take care of kids
<Bashing-om> budder: debian has their own channel for help . This channel is devoted to ubuntu support .
<cp5> sirv: they were throwing baseballs at the server earlier ;-)
<sirv> cp5 they know exactly what they do .. they are little prats
<sirv> cp5 if i would have children i would beat them
<cp5> sirv: maybe if this channel wasn't logged!
<bigLanky> anyone have experience running x2 NVIDIA cards?
<phiona> When i run phatch it seems to only display the logo and nothing more. why? im on Lubuntu 16.04.
<sirv> phiona > are there any log files ?
<sirv> phiona > i read that it is a known BUG, so probably there is nothing u can do right now
<phiona> sirv: i dont know. where do we find log files?
<sirv> ok but the bug was fixed i read
<sirv> try to update the phatch package to newest version
<phiona> sirv: it is already the newest version.
<sirv> are u sure ? do here u can read about th problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phatch/+bug/1567827
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1567827 in phatch (Ubuntu) "on ubuntu 16.04, phatch freezes at startup" [Undecided,Fix released]
<phiona> sirv: tried to install patch and terminal says phatch is already the newest version (0.2.7.1-3.1).
<sirv> phiona ok ,... u need the version 0.2.7.1-4  .. it specifically fixes your bug
<sirv> ok .. are u in console ?
<sirv> there are 3 links at the bottom of the page : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phatch/0.2.7.1-4/+build/10629617
<sirv> u download the 3 dep files
<sirv> *deb
<sirv> like "wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phatch/0.2.7.1-4/+build/10629617/+files/phatch-cli_0.2.7.1-4_all.deb"
<sirv> and then install them 'sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<sirv> u have that in 1 minute
<phiona> sirv:  i have downloaded the three files. should i install them one by one with gdebi??
<sirv> phiona ... yes try that
<sirv> maybe just maybe you have to remove the existing packages before , but if it works without removeing then fine
<amity> yo
<Noobish> Hello, I'm attempting to boot Ubuntu from an ext hard drive. The install went off without a hitch but when I attempt to boot from the hard drive it gives me this error: Error: File '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found. Then it prompts me with a "grub rescue>" command prompt. Any ideas on what to do now?
<amity> we can see that type
<amity> exit
<xXEoflaOEXx> Noobish, Do you have your second computer?
<Noobish> No, it is at my friend's house. I'm booting it all up from this computer I'm on.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Noobish, It seems that GRUB is not installed properly. Boot to Live CD then check your external hard drive with fdisk -l. What output does it give you?
<Noobish> What do you mean "Boot to Live CD"? xXEoflaOEXx
<sirv> u need to connect that external harddrive to a working linux installation a reinstall grub on the external harddrive
<sirv> is that an USB or ESATA or what kind
<sirv> *working linux machine
<xXEoflaOEXx> Noobish, It means insert your Ubuntu Live CD into your CD-ROM drive then go to BIOS boot menu and select CD-ROM, then select Try Ubuntu without installing, it should give you a desktop, then open the terminal and check the external disk with fdisk -l.
<Noobish> It's a USB fat23 external hard drive, sirv.
<Noobish> xXEoflaOEXx: I will get back to you in a few moments with the answer.
<Noobish> Let me switch to my phone.
<sirv> phiona did it work for u ?
<Noobish> Remind me the command please.
<xXEoflaOEXx> noobish, fdisk -l
<xXEoflaOEXx> Noobish, and paste the output to pastebin.
<phiona> sirv: yes thanks. it took long because i didnt know we have to install the files in order. thanks.
<sirv> phiona i did not know that also
<phiona> sirv: well now u know.
<sirv> phiona > when i have problems with my linux installation, i usually just do a complete reinstall with the latest distribution
<phiona> sirv: gdebi give us errors about dependencies.
<Noobish2> http://pastebin.com/d9tAdB1e
<sirv> phiona > i'am surprised that Ubuntu did not release a patch for this application for your 16.04 version
<sirv> sirv > it should have automatically updated .. very strange why they did not do it
<sirv> in 16.10 it is fixed
<sirv> 16.10 has latest version in the repository
<Noobish2> Ubuntu version 16.04.1 - Prossibly relevant.
<sirv> noobish > i was talking to phiona ;)
<Noobish2> sirv: I know, it just reminded me I never put in the version number.
<_0x7f_> @Noobish2 sudo su -
<phiona> sirv: probably bcoz im still on 16.04
<sirv> phiona > but it is not good behaviour from Canonical they did not update repository for 16.04 ... 16.04 is long term support for years .. and your application did not even start how can that be ...
<sirv> phiona > the bug is there for months, from the beginning
<Noobish2> http://pastebin.com/U4fBuXbc xXEoflaOEXx _0x7f_
<phiona> sirv: maybe they forgot. haha.
<sirv> phiona > maybe not enough users use that phatch application . never heard of it before
<sirv> noobish so the external usb drive is 1TB right ?
<Noobish2> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> phiona: try to follow-up your own bug, more change that it will get solved
<Noobish2> Live CD is 8 gigs. 2 other drives - 500gigs and 100gigs.
<Mr_Cyclops> How good/bad is the idea of having a RAID-1 using two external USB Hard Drives?
<sirv> noobish so now u can follow these instructions, it is just like 10 commands u need to run http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<phiona> lotuspsychje: it is already solved.
<sirv> noobish > the external usb drive is /dev/sdc1
<Noobish2> Thanks sirv!
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: usb hard drives are a bottleneck for speed over usb
<sirv> why do u install it on external drive anyway ? .. it is best to install to internal
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: perhaps the ##hardware guys can more help you on this?
<Noobish2> sirv - I'm making a temporary computer for my friend while his real computer is being repaired.
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, true, what if the speed isn't an issue (I don't have much to backup regularly), but just that I have enough external HDDs, so .... a random thought?
<sirv> cyclops > very bad to use usb drives for system or for raid .... u will get data corruption or loss soon .... my personal experience
<Mr_Cyclops> sirv, Ouch .....
<sirv> cyclops > also for backups ... i dont trust USB .. they sometime put low quality drives in USB enclosures
<Mr_Cyclops> I heard even the NAS solutions like Synology etc. use Linux MDM in the backend?
<Mr_Cyclops> sirv, what would be your personal suggestion on that end?
<Noobish2> Sirv - I did the first command and nothing happened. Was nothing supposed to happen?
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: lets stick to ubuntu issues in this channel only
<sirv> noobish > it is ok .. but u ised /dev/sdc1 right ?
<Noobish2> Yes sirv
<sirv> cyclops > i dont really know ... but i'am just very cautios with usb drives .. i had big data loss because i trusted usb backup
<sirv> cyclop > the WD usb drive failed compeletely on me ,,, without any warning signs
<sirv> cyclops > but there is OS for NAS systems .. u can build your own nas
<Mr_Cyclops> I see, sirv thanks for sharing your experience. Looks like having 2 sets of backup is important (provided what kind of data you got)
<Mr_Cyclops> fail-safe for a fail-safe
<sirv> cyclops > and i would go or ZFS filesystem
<Mr_Cyclops> ZFS .... good recovery option(s) ?
<Noobish2> sirv - when I do grub-install /dev/sdX do I put sdc1 or just sdc?
<sirv> just sdc
<Noobish2> Thanks
<sirv> cyclops ... hmm .. a drive can fail, or more drives , depending on configuration ... and the system can recover
<sirv> cyclops > but u can add drives anytime with ZFS .. u just throw in aniother drive without any rebuilding of the system
<sirv> cyclops > anything is better than having an USB RAID solution
<Noobish2> Okay I messed up somewhere and now I can't restart. sudo mount /dev/dsc1 returns with mount: can't find /dev/dsc1 in /etc/fstab
<sirv> sdc1
<sirv> not dsc1
<Noobish2> .... Right.
<_0x7f_> @Noobish2 sudo mkdir /mnt/usb ; sudo mount /dev/dsc1 /mnt/usb
<_0x7f_> is it /dev/dsc1 !!!!
<_0x7f_> is should /dev/sdc1 or /dev/sdb1
<sirv> sdc1 is the drive he installed ubuntu on
<sirv> SDC1
<Noobish2> sdc1
<Noobish2> Yes
<_0x7f_> yup
<Noobish2> Special device /devsdc1 does not exist.
<_0x7f_> run that cmmand !
<_0x7f_> sudo fdisk -l
<_0x7f_> lsusb
<Noobish2> fdisk -lsusb?
<sirv> noobish u are doing the --bind commands ? there u do not use the drive .. there u use already the mounter folder /mnt/...
<chandan> Hi all, Even after invoking "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", i still have a 4.4 kernel on my ubuntu 16.04.1 machine
<chandan> How can i upgrade to a 4.8 kernel?
<xangua> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<xangua> chandan: see above
<_0x7f_> @chandan uname -a ????
<Noobish2> http://pastebin.com/qxEHNE4r sirv
<_0x7f_> @chandan pest the output , uname -a ; uname -; arch; cat /etc/issue
<chandan> _0x7f_: It is a ppc64le machine. I am not sure if i am allowed to paste the output of 'uname -a' ... but here is 'uname -r' ...
<chandan> root@Ubuntu-16:~# uname -r
<chandan> 4.4.0-59-generic
<chandan> xangua: I will read up that wiki page
<Noobish2> chandan - when in doubt, use pastebin.
<chandan> Noobish2: I think you misunderstood my prev statement. I don't think i am allowed to share the output of 'uname -a'. Hence i shared the output of 'uname -r'
<Noobish2> Oh okay.
<koen_> what is system specific cron
<koen_> what is the cron that resides in /var/spool/cron
<koen_> and what is the difference between that and /etc/crontab
<Noobish2> I accidentally knocked off my ext hard drive, will that do anything?
<chandan> xangua: "apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial" gives me a newer 4.4 kernel and not the 4.8 kernel
<_0x7f_> @koen_ do not use /etc/crontab , it's used by system most of time. and the system will rewrite your configuration, if you write somthing /etc/crontab
<xangua> chandan: try with yakketty
<chandan> ok
<xangua> 16.10
<xangua> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<koen_> _0x7f_: so whenever i create cron,i use this command crontab -e.. does this write in /etc/crontab or from /var/spool/cron
<xangua> "yakkety" I mean chandan
<chandan> ok
<sirv> noobish ... if u cannot install Ubuntu on internal drive, maybe it is better for your friend just to use the LIVE version
<sirv> noobish > when u boot the live version u can do a suspend and the again wake the computer, or he can boot the live cd everyday
<sirv> leave him with the CD in the drive
<Noobish2> Can he save thigns on the live CD?
<_0x7f_> @ Kone_ /var/spool/cron it's cron default pool location
<sirv> to the external harddrive for example yes
<Noobish2> Alright, thanks for your help sirv!
<Xz> hi there, question about Ubuntu live system
<Xz> I want to build persistent version - does it use squashfs, or some .iso image?
<_0x7f_> @Xz .ISO
<Xz> _0x7f_: can I force to use another partition on USB stick instead of ISO?
<Xz> _0x7f_: I'm assuming I would have to modify initrd.lz
<_0x7f_> it's not work like that
<_0x7f_> @Xz
<Xz> _0x7f_: well, initrd.lz mounts that iso and then chroots into it, right?
<_0x7f_> dd you iso
<_0x7f_> @Xz
<_0x7f_> dd if=kali-linux-2016.2-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=64M
<_0x7f_> read start _ < <(du -bcm kali-linux-2016.2-amd64.iso | tail -1); echo $start
<_0x7f_> parted /dev/sdb mkpart primary $start $end
<Xz> _0x7f_: well, I want to use live distro
<_0x7f_> yes
<Xz> _0x7f_: with small modification of having rootfs as a partition instead of iso
<tyro_1> I'm a complete newbie to Ubuntu. What are some of the coolest commands I should know?
<Xz> tyro_1: poweroff
<_0x7f_> @Xz need more info.....
<Xz> _0x7f_: what do you mean?
<noobish_> I figured out what was wrong. The sd number changed from sdc to sde
<_0x7f_> @Xz what you trying to do.......
<Xz> _0x7f_: I have very specific setup that boots in UEFI secure mode and I need to install Ubuntu on USB stick
<Xz> _0x7f_: I already tried installing regular Ubuntu (not live version) on that stick, but UEFI doesn't boot that
<Xz> _0x7f_: I can only get USB-live distro to boot on my machine
<Xz> _0x7f_: so I want to customize USB-live distro to have permanent partition with rootfs on it instead of using squashfs/iso
<_0x7f_> okayyyy...@Xz it's look i need to work on that.......
<Xz> _0x7f_: well, it shouldn't be too dificult, right?
<noobish_> sirv - I got it!
<noobish_> Gonna try restarting to see if it worked.
<Xz> _0x7f_: I could first create USB-live permanent stick, then dd the ISO that it created onto another partition and then modify initrd.lz to a) not mount that iso, b) mount another partition instead, c) chroot into that
<Noobish> Hmm... Still getting the grub rescue
<Noobish> It's behaving like grub didnt intsall at all
<bigLanky> anyone run x2 NVIDIA cards on Ubuntu 16.04?
<_0x7f_> @Noobish your MBR is gone !!!!!!!
<_0x7f_> .
<alireza> a
<alireza> salam
<samsara> Hello
<samsara> anyone here
<samsara> I am new
<sisyphus> samsara: what do you need?
<Guest68104> just trying this
<Guest68104> what is this irc for
<sirv> chatting about various stuff
<sisyphus> This IRC is to discuss Ubuntu Linux operating system
<Guest68104> cool
<Guest68104> do you guys talk about Kali apps?
<sirv> nope, just ubuntu
<Guest68104> ok
<sirv> and recipes
<Genuine> hi
<Guest68104> is there a way in ubuntu to use itunes?  wine doesnt do it for m,e
<Guest68104> hi
<sisyphus> Guest68104: Don't know. Probably not.
<Guest68104> Hi
<Genuine> do you know the page that shows all ubuntu distros?
<Guest68104> probably not...
<Guest68104> I am pretty new
<Genuine> same
<Genuine> it'll take me sometime to completely move to linux
<Guest68104> same for me
<unk> Use virtual box
<unk> or some other container
<Guest68104> how do you change the irc name? lol
<Guest68104> guest doesnt do it for me
<Genuine> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Genuine> found the page
<Genuine> all of these ubuntu flavours support the same hardware?
<Guest68104> cool
<Guest68104> yes, I got ubuntu studio
<Guest68104> it is awesome
<Guest68104> got feed up by microsofts fees
<Genuine> Guest68104, you change ur name before you enter other ways idk how xD
<Guest68104> and updates
<Guest68104> so now love this
<Genuine> yeah i liked ubuntu studio too.
<Guest68104> Thanks Genuine
<Genuine> there should be ubuntu gaming :P
<Genuine> Fedora is doing that
<Guest68104> nice
<Guest68104> what made you switch to ubuntu?
<Genuine> no privacy on on microsoft and android
<Guest92221> /msg nickserv help
<Genuine> apple is too expensive
<Guest68104> lol
<Guest68104> I agree
<Guest68104> so true
<Genuine> i still have windows 10 on my main pc but im starting the move with this pc
<Guest68104> haveyou tried ricochet IM?
<Guest68104> I went cold turky with my switch
<Guest68104> it has been interesting
<Guest68104> happy so far
<Genuine> lol nice
<Genuine> i cant do that since there are games i still want to play
<Guest68104> what do you play?
<Guest68104> lol
<Genuine> astroneer, kf2, CoD and other games
<Guest68104> cool
<Guest68104> I was playing call of duty today\
<Guest68104> PS4
<Genuine> not the last edition i hope. that was just bad.
<Guest68104> lol
<Guest68104> so you come to IRC often?
<Genuine> no but i might because i have questions..
<Genuine> once im here i forget my questions tho..
<Guest68104> good idea
<Genuine> how about u?
<Guest68104> I am playing to visit
<Guest68104> seem scool
<Guest68104> you are cool
<Guest68104> next time I would pick a better name...not too cool to be guest
<Guest68104> lol
<ducasse> this channel is not for chatting, but ubuntu support only. if you want to chat, please register and do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest68104> ok good to know
<hateball> !register | Guest68104
<ubottu> Guest68104: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Genuine> i will pm you guest
<Genuine> do all ubuntu flavours support the same hardware?
<Genuine> if possible can someone direct me to which cpu architecture is supported by which ubuntu flavour?
<hateball> Genuine: The same kernel is used in all flavors
<Genuine> thank you very much. are ARM 32/64 architectures supported?
<hateball> Genuine: But you have the option of using alternative kernels, like lowlatency for audio work etc
<hateball> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<hateball> hmmm, that is quite old
<Xz> hi there, I just installed ubuntu full installation on USB stick; installer made UEFI partition (fat32) with stuff on it. However, my USB stick doesn't show up on UEFI boot menu. I have secure boot on. How do I debug this?
<Genuine> what would you say the lightest ubuntu distro is?
<Xz> also, funny observation is that LIVE Ubuntu boots fine on the same system. And LIVE Ubuntu has different UEFI partition
<hateball> Genuine: Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<hateball> Genuine: You can just pick DE at login time, there's no need for reinstalls or such
<hateball> It's just a matter of what comes installed by default
<Genuine> sweet, i was thinking of buying a celeron based laptop then install a light ubuntu distro in this case xubuntu or lubuntu..
<Genuine> i've had a problem with this in the past though.
<Delphin> hey guys, I have a problem with OpenVPN on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, for some reason when I go to the top "VPN Connections" and select one, it does not even try to connect, and disconnect is not highlightable either :/
<hateball> Genuine: Google $model + ubuntu and you'll quickly see if people have had issues. With laptops it's usually crappy wifi drivers or things like backlight control, but in general you'll probably be fine with whatever
<Genuine> seems like a problem with the newer kernels
<Genuine> i will look into older ubuntu distros with older kernels.. is there a specific date for a new ubuntu release? not supported for nine months but for four years or around that.
<ducasse> Genuine: lts support is 5 years
<hateball> Genuine: the next LTS is 18.04
<hateball> So you'll be waiting a while
<ducasse> Genuine: also, version numbers are year.month, so 14.04 was released in april 2014
<Xz> is there anybody here who understands secure boot?
<Xz> I'm struggling with Ubuntu install
<Xz> I'm booting fine USB-LIVE, but I cannot boot USB-FULL install
<Genuine> oh thats alright, but thanks a lot :)
<Genuine> i'll stick with 16.04 for now
<Genuine> what's the difference between alternate installer and desktop edition? like 16.04.1 and 16.04
<sharpi> Xz, error messages?
<nukeu666> i added some enc variables as a new sh file in profile.d, do i need to relogin for it to be read?
<ducasse> Genuine: the alternate installer is text-based, based on the debian installer. more options etc.
<Genuine> got it, thanks.
<Aquaholic> Hello?
<geirha> nukeu666: yes
<sirv> hello
<khfeng_> Xz: IIRC USB UEFI boot requires MBR instead of GPT, probably the installer make the USB GPT
<Xz> khfeng_: well, let me check that
<CIclops> Hi, I have two HDDs on my 14.04.5 system, one now has 9 bad sectors so it should be taken offline. The bad disk has the system mounted and the active swap. I moved swap to the good disk with Disks ok. Is it possible to move the system onto the good disk?
<ikevin> CIclops, from a live session you can use dd to copy from the bad disk to the good one
<ikevin> just need to create an identical partition
<CIclops> ikevin, sounds good, does dd do all that?
<ikevin> CIclops, it do a blocks copy
<CIclops> ok
<CIclops> is there an easier program to use
<noc_> if there are bad sectors on the partition, won't dd fail with IO error at some point?
<alkisg> There's ddrescue which retries bad blocks a few times only, and continues on errors
<ikevin> noc_, it depend if IO come from FS error or hw error
<ikevin> CIclops, you can use rsync too
<alkisg> i don't think dd reads file systems, it reads blocks...
<ikevin> alkisg, that why fs errors are not a problem for dd :)
<alkisg> right
<sirv> but that is not enough, the new disk needs MBR also
<ikevin> sirv, it depend if dd is used to copy full disk or only one parition
<ikevin> partition*
<CIclops> the new disk has an MBR
<ikevin> CIclops, does the new disk contain any data partition?
<CIclops> i wanted to install the system on the new disk but somehow it ended up on the old one
<CIclops> ikevin, yes one big partition and a swap
<sirv> clops u say u have 14.04 .. why not just do a fresh 16.10 install ? u have any important data or configuration on the old system
<anddam> is it possible to have python3 in 16.10 to be 3.6?
<ikevin> CIclops, dd if=/dev/old_disk of=/dev/new_disk will copy the entire disk (partition table and mbr are included), so this will drop existing partition/datas
<midnight> hello
<anddam> I mean in a "legit" way
<CIclops> sirv yes i was thinking about that
<anddam> I see python3-minimal is just relying on python3.5-minimal and there's no alternatives for it
<alkisg> CIclops: before you do that though, make sure to disable swap in use, e.g. swapoff -a
<CIclops> sirv, config data yes ... everything else is backed up
<sirv> i just like to install newest version always ... if any problem occurs i install newest version
<sirv> i do not like old versions
<sirv> i like newest versions
<noc_> anddam, why would you want that
<CIclops> sirv, so i boot 16 from USB and install on new disk  ... take old disk offline in BIOS?
<sirv> clops > it could work like that, yes . you could leave old disk enabled also, and in bios select new disk as boot source
<anddam> noc_: why not?
<aaran> Hi, trying to run lightdm-gtk-greeter but I am getting the error ** (lightdm-gtk-greeter:31556): WARNING **: Unable to determine socket to daemon
<sirv> clops > and you could install from CD
<geirha> anddam: The downside of a stable release cycle is that package versions are frozen, so you won't get the newest stable version of every package. The upside of a stable release cycle is that all package versions are frozen, avoiding surprises by new features introduced in newer packages
<anddam> noc_: there are new formatted string literals, new type hinting annotation and async generators
<sirv> clops > or use 16.04 it has some long term support if u do not like to reinstall often
<anddam> geirha: I reckon that, so if the new apackage doesn't introduce new bugs it "could just work" but it's not tested or endorsed by the system
<anddam> geirha: btw I can install the package so I can call python3.6 and I'm already there, just wondering if there was a proper way to do that
<anddam> I hve to say, as much as I don't like systemd, the user experience with this 16.04 I installed onto a fresh new laptop has been *amazing*
<sirv> anddam the boot speed ?
<anddam> seamlessy working of *everything* I could think of, so far
<geirha> anddam: Ah, I assumed python3.6 wasn't included in 16.10, but I see that it is. Then the typical way of making it the default python3 would be with update-alternatives(1)
<anddam> sirv: I dont' care much about that, it's maybe 5 seconds or less to the DM login prompt
<anddam> but I come from an habit of never shutting the computer down on macbookpro
<anddam> geirha: python is not managed by alternatives, I checked that and that's why I came asking
<sirv> anddam when first came in contact with systemd i was surprised by the boot speed .. before it was like 30 seconds, now like 7 seconds
<anddam> also python3-minimal explicitly depends on python3.5-minimal so python3.6-minimal would not satisfy that
<neopsyche> hi all, i have an issue with hard drive space.. in home folder there are around 77 gigs shown used.. but when checking the system for that folder.. the user home folder.. it only shows about 4 gigs used in baobab?
<anddam> sirv: I cannot get the hang of unit files structure, it seems overly complex for my needs
<alkisg> neopsyche: it's possible that you don't have access to some of those, try with sudo baobab dir
<anddam> is this "everything just works" an effect of Ubuntu's work or GNOME?
<neopsyche> yes i tried with sudo also
<neopsyche> let me try again
<geirha> anddam: Hm. I see. Then I'm as unsure as you :)
<alkisg> neopsyche: what's the output of sudo du -sh /home/* ?
<CIclops> sirv, new disk is bootable but the system is on the old (bad) drive
<anddam> geirha: I'll leave as it is
<anddam> I don't *need* python3 -> python3.6, I can type the two extra chars
<neopsyche> 73G	/home/myusername
<neopsyche> alkisg: 73G	/home/myusername
<tech-guy> would need some support too, but don't want to bother ppl in the main channel
<alkisg> neopsyche: and sudo baobab /home/myusername, reports only 4?
<sirv> clclops > then maybe disable old disk in bios, u can enable it later after the installation
<alkisg> tech-guy: ask in the channel, generally in irc people don't like private messages
<sirv> clops . if u need to get some data from the old system
<yuuiubuntu> Hello.
<PureVi> Hi
<Xz> khfeng_: ok, so my SSD that's internal to laptop has GPT partition table and it boots fine (win10). Next my Ubuntu-LIVE USB has partition table called 'mac' in gparted. It boots fine as well. Last one, USB with fully installed Ubuntu on it has partition table called 'msdos' in gparted - that one doesn't boot
<geirha> neopsyche: sudo du -haxd1 "$HOME" | sort -h
<ikevin> neopsyche, do you include hidden files/dir when checking space?
<CIclops> sirv, i checked BIOS new disk is the boot disk but system is on old disk
<Xz> khfeng_: should I do partitions ahead (e.g. GPT) and then just install ubuntu on it without partitioning anymore?
<tech-guy> ok thanks. I have 16.04 installed on my x220. Dual screens via adapter are detected, but only show black screen. i was thinking about installing the intel graphics drivers updater, but 01.org shows me the 403 error
<sirv> clops > so what u want to do ? do a fresh 16.04 installation on new disk right ?
<yuuiubuntu> I want add package to official ubuntu repository.How can I do it?
<alkisg> tech-guy: did you try to lower the resolution? because some times adapters make the system mis-read the monitor information data, edid...
<sirv> yuu what package ?
<alkisg> Xz: it sounds like your laptop only allows uefi boots, not bios/csm boots - you can configure that in the system setup, or you can install ubuntu to usb in uefi mode
<Xz> alkisg: that's what I did
<akik> yuuiubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream
<yuuiubuntu> It's about linux kernel.
<CIclops> sirv, booted 14.01.1 which has the system on the good disk :)
<Xz> alkisg: it's weird, because I can get USB-LIVE to boot in secure mode
<Xz> alkisg: and my full install (USB-full) doesn't boot
<Xz> alkisg: to be honest EFI partitions look different between the two
<alkisg> Xz: what's the output of `sudo parted -l`, wrt the usb disk?
<alkisg> Xz: the normal partition table for uefi systems is gpt, not mbr
<aaran> Hi, trying to run lightdm-gtk-greeter but I am getting the error ** (lightdm-gtk-greeter:31556): WARNING **: Unable to determine socket to daemon
<alkisg> Xz: is it a usb disk or a usb stick?
<neopsyche> alksig: no in baobab GUI it shows 70+ gig or so .. but.. the subdirectories only show around 4 gigs  of files.. where are the other gigs?
<Xz> alkisg: all USB sticks
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu, what about the linux kernel, give us exact info
<sirv> aaran why u try to run that ?
<yuuiubuntu> I want to add package to official ubutu repository
<geirha> neopsyche: hidden files, probably
<neopsyche> ok checking
<alkisg> neopsyche: possibly in hidden subdirectories that start with "."
<aaran> I want to use webkit greeter and test it before I logout to make sure that its not gonna lock me out
<yuuiubuntu> all package of linux kernel.
<alkisg> Xz: ok, the output of parted -l?
<geirha> neopsyche: the command I suggested should show them
<ducasse> yuuiubuntu: the best approach would be to get it added to debian, so it can get synced in the next ubuntu release and all debian derivatives get access to it.
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu, you want to add your own custom kernels to ubuntu official repos?
<Xz> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/hwW62bM8
<aaran> trying to get this working https://github.com/FallingSnow/lightdm-webkit2-material2
<neopsyche> OH HOLY #**# thanks people..  its .xsesson-errors.old!
<Xz> alkisg: that's on the USB stick with full Ubuntu installation - the one that doesn't boot
<geirha> haha
<neopsyche> 68.4GB backup file!!?!? WHY!?
<geirha> neopsyche: I guess you had A LOT of errors at some point
<neopsyche> sure...
<Xz> alkisg: wait, it's not, sorry
<neopsyche> but i still dont know why lol.. someone call skully and mulder.
<anddam> the only big drawback so far with being on linux is actually a Google's fault, they don't offer linux versino of their desktop clients
<Xz> alkisg: the one you have is from internal SSD
<geirha> tail .xsession-errors.old
<anddam> for instance Drive
<yuuiubuntu> yes.
<alkisg> Xz: yup, waiting for the correct one...
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu, why would you want to do that
<aaran> any advice?
<neopsyche> this thing is only using an 128GB SSD.. so that really freaked me out for a couple of days now.
<Xz> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/xKFmFURS
<sirv> aaran how did u install it ? apt ?
<Delphin> hey guys, I have a problem with OpenVPN on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, for some reason when I go to the top "VPN Connections" and select one, it does not even try to connect, and disconnect is not highlightable either :/
<neopsyche> thanks very much all.. sometimes a person only needs others to speak to, to get a clear perspective. ;-)
<anddam> pip3 asks to be upgraded via pip3, if I do that will APT remove the file at later stage?
<yuuiubuntu> before answer that,I want to ask you what compiler is using to compiling the kernel?
<sirv> neopsyche question is why so many errors in that file
<aaran> did a git clone
<alkisg> xz, didn't you say that it has msdos partition table? that one has gpt too...
<anddam> i.e. does APT checksums installed files or once it registered /usr/bin/pip3 with a package it will remove on unisntall even if the file changed?
<neopsyche> Delphin.. did you install openvpn gui option I think there might be some fixes for that
<neopsyche> Delphin.. or its a config issue.
<Xz> alkisg: did I?
<Xz> alkisg: that's the USB-Live that boots fine: http://pastebin.com/Bp8nWqWa
<neopsyche> sirv: yes! I know.. i did install the new intel driver update recently
<neopsyche> sirv: intel hd3000
<alkisg> Xz, "Last one, USB with fully installed Ubuntu on it has partition table called 'msdos' in gparted - that one doesn't boot"
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu, you cannot get any sort of upload rights like that, not until you become a motu
<yuuiubuntu> what's motu?
<sirv> aaran dont worry u will not get locked out .. u have always the console accessible
<tech-guy> alkisg turning resultion down doesn't work. monitors seem like they're not even reacting to the hdmi at all
<akik> neopsyche: here's a command which looks for files greater than 1000 megs in your current dir "find . -size +1000M"
<bazhang> !motu | yuuiubuntu
<ubottu> yuuiubuntu: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<neopsyche> well. anyhow.. haha good news is that my drive is now using 16.x gigs :-D
<Xz> alkisg: sorry, I tried installing on 2 USB sticks
<Xz> alkisg: the other one has msdos
<aaran> I assume if it fails with that command it would also fail at the real login screen ?
<Delphin> neopsyche: yeah I got network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed
<Xz> alkisg: the one you see is 64GB SanDisk with GPT
<alkisg> Xz: and which one has a problem that you need to solve?
<yuuiubuntu> OK.Thank you.
<Xz> alkisg: another one is 16GB SanDisk with msdos
<Xz> alkisg: none of them boots
<Xz> alkisg: they are both USB-FUll Ubuntu installation
<neopsyche> thanks alkisg
<Delphin> neopsyche: but looks like I didnt have gadmin-openvpn-client installed
<neopsyche> there ya go Delphin
<alkisg> neopsyche: you're welcome
<sirv> aaran i think it wil work
<Xz> alkisg: I also have 3rd USB stick with USB-live Ubuntu install - and that one boots fine in secure mode
<PureVi> does anyone has a good book info for linux to start ?
<aaran> just a black screen
<Xz> alkisg: I just want to install Ubuntu on USB stick and boot it in secure mode
<bazhang> PureVi, for ubuntu yes
<neopsyche> alkisg:  issue future reference https://askubuntu.com/questions/314723/why-is-the-xsession-errors-old-file-so-big
<bazhang> PureVi, for general try ##linux
<sirv> aaran why u need that anyway ?
<bazhang> !manual | PureVi
<ubottu> PureVi: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aaran> wanted an animated login screen
<alkisg> Xz: did you install the signed kernels, or the unsigned ones?
<bazhang> !rute | PureVi and this
<ubottu> PureVi and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<Xz> alkisg: I used default 16.04LTS live image to install
<Xz> alkisg: it never asked, but it asked where to put EFI bootloader
<Xz> alkisg: so I'm assuming it's all signed
<PureVi> thanks
<bazhang> np
<yuuiubuntu> How to be a MOTU?
<PureVi> very friendly
<Xz> alkisg: anywa - it should bring me to grub either way, right?
<alkisg> Xz: does it boot if you disable secure boot?
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu, read tht link I just gave you
<Xz> alkisg: didn't try that
<Xz> alkisg: but what's the point? if I want secure boot long term ?
<liu> hello
<liu> hello
<CIclops> how to set an old ubuntu version as the default system to boot in grub?
<alkisg> Xz: it will allow you to pinpoint the issue
<alkisg> Xz: now you don't even know if it's secure-boot related or not
<bazhang> liu did you have an ubuntu support issue
<Xz> alkisg: true
<yuuiubuntu> I clicked a link, It's jumped to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<Xz> alkisg: well, it looks like it's UEFI related
<Xz> alkisg: because UEFI doesn't kick off GRUB
<sirv> aaran i leave everything at default setting if possible
<Xz> alkisg: if secure boot was wrong - I would get to grub and then it would say 'not booting, signature incorrect'
<bazhang> yuuiubuntu, becoming a MOTU is a long term effort, not something done in a short time at all
<Xz> alkisg: also, I can actually boot it right after installation
<Xz> alkisg: I can boot it multiple times until I boot win10 that sits on internal SSD
<Xz> after that, I think win10 overwrites some UEFI variables
<yuuiubuntu> Oh,I don't know that at all!
<Xz> alkisg: and after that I cannot boot my Ubuntu anymore
<liu> where are you
<bazhang> liu hi
<sirv> xz > that suxx big time
<bazhang> liu did you have any ubuntu support questions
<kasad> greetings
<alkisg> Xz: you could check the output of `efibootmgr` before and after you boot win10
<Xz> sirv: oh yes, and funny thing is that I can always boot USB-LIVE version
<bazhang> liu this is ubuntu support
<Xz> alkisg: is efibootmgr efi-shell app?
<bazhang> liu if you want to chat, then please find another channel for that
<sirv> xz maybe it is time to remove windows and never boot it again
<Xz> sirv: it's corporate laptop with corporate build
<alkisg> Xz: it's there in the live cd of ubuntu, but I think you should be able to check the boot sequence in efi shell too...
<Xz> sirv: if I nix that I have nothing to do at work
<Xz> alkisg: my UEFI doesn't have shell enabled I think
<sirv> xz then iam surprised they allowed u to install linux ... just use the live version thenm
<Xz> alkisg: I searched through all of the options
<alkisg> Xz: then try it from the live media
<alkisg> (efibootmgr)
<neopsyche> anyone else been having issues playing files from plugins exodus on kodi in ubuntu 16.04
<tech-guy> nothing else I could try?
<Xz> sirv: I'm trying to install Linux on USB
<Xz> sirv: so they have nothing to say about that
<neopsyche> (standarad kodi from repo)
<kasad> anyone got idea why this my happen: I have one ubuntu-desktop (16.04) with shared folder which is used so other windows ws's can access clients thumbdrives and not screw up their windows boxes which they normally do.. The setup works for months. Now today all of a sudden share is inaccessible
<kasad> any tips?
<Xz> sirv: so it's pretty much like live system, except it's full install
<neopsyche> kasad: perhaps a change in the samba filesystem plugin?
<liu> china
<neopsyche> kasad: especially from windows side? MS possible interference.
<bazhang> !cn | liu
<ubottu> liu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kasad> neopsyche: change like something changed itself, because no one there even know how to do anything other than open that shared folder on desktop
<liu> no
<neopsyche> neopsyche joins ubuntu-cn perhaps a great place to learn to type in chinese :-)
<sirv> xz > ok and if u disconnect the usb when going to boot intio windows ? does it still mess up the instalaation ?
<bazhang> liu again, please find another place to chat, NOT here
<raf_> weee
<kasad> neopsyche: all windows boxes still see ubuntu box on network, no changes in configuration have been made on any box, (it was sunday, and machines were on, I accessed them remotely and didn't change a thing)
<raf_> ggg
<neopsyche> kasad: updates
<ducasse> raf_: do that in #test, please
<raf_> whi?
<Xz> sirv: look, after installing Ubuntu onto USB after it's finished I reboot the laptop and I have new entry in UEFI saying 'ubuntu'. I can boot that multiple times. Now if I just boot win10 from internal SSD (with bitlocker on it) next reboot my 'ubuntu' entry is gone from UEFI.
<raf_> #test
<Xz> sirv: and also selecting USB from menu doesn't do shit - it just will not let me boot it
<liu> you are computr
<Xz> sirv: if I use USB-LIVE stick it always boots
<Hanumaan> how to get lock icon in gnome-ubuntu?
<sirv> xz maybe it is some corporate security software that removes the entry
<Xz> sirv: I think it is bitlocker
<liu> Where are you all
<kasad> neopsyche: ic, but only I do install updates (manually) and nothing was installed. they just woke me up after working on other problem whole night and I'm flabbergasted
<Xz> sirv: but the thing is that USB-LIVE Ubuntu always boots - I just select USB stick from UEFI menu and it boots
<ducasse> !ot | liu
<ubottu> liu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xz> sirv: and USB-FULL Ubuntu install has that problem
<sirv> but when u can always boot LIVE USB then u should be able to booot any usb
<Xz> sirv: I know
<neopsyche> kasad: auto update on windows machiens?
<Xz> sirv: I'm sure I can boot any USB
<Xz> sirv: it looks like installer did something wrong to EFI partition of USB-FULL stick
<Xz> sirv: when I compare EFI partition of USB-LIVE vs USB-FULL they are different
<neopsyche> gotta run cheerz people
<Xz> sirv: USB-FULL doesn't even have EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi file
<Xz> sirv: that's the one I'm expecting UEFI kicks off to start booting given entry
<kasad> beopsyche: yes, but there are 6 win boxes, and not on same windows version and they see all other network devices normally, or should I say network is functioning normally for everything, even see's ubuntu box, but not the shared folder
<sirv> xz iam not export at boot issues, often have problems myself booting :) ok and when u try to boot you FULLUSB install, do you get error message ?
<Xz> sirv: no, I get nothing
<Xz> sirv: after selecting USB entry it comes back to selection menu
<Xz> sirv: like it was empty stick or something
<Xz> sirv: there is no messages
<sirv> xz > and why u need full install ? just use liveusb ...
<Xz> sirv: I looked for debug messages from UEFI, but there is no way in user interace to enable that
<liu> I can not speak english
<Xz> sirv: well, I want full to have proper system
<kasad> neopsyche: I have epson large format printer, epson plotter, 2 xerox machines, 2 ricoh aficio machines, NAS, on that network and everything is functioning normally
<Xz> sirv: USB-live persistent will put rootfs.iso on top of FAT32
<bazhang> liu here is not the place to learn english, try ##english
<Xz> sirv: and do double mount and chroot
<Xz> sirv: that's not super reliable etc.
<liu> 5555555555555555555
<Xz> sirv: I would rather have real ext4 partition with journal
<Xz> sirv: worst case I can do USB-live persistent
<sirv> xz or use virtualbox on windows
<liu> piay  QQ?
<Xz> sirv: I want separate OS, many reasons
<PureVi> My computer works well but shutdown & reboot doesn't work with GUI. Anyone had experienced similar issue before ?
<kasad> brb whilst I smash my had against the wall, they woke me up after 2 hours of sleep can't think
<Xz> sirv: one of them being VPN/proxy by default
<kasad> s/had/head
<Xz> sirv: only way to browse anonymously is to tunnel
<Xz> sirv: corporate build sucks
<sirv> that is downside working for corporation
<Xz> sirv: so there is this file EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI that exists on LIVE-USB and doesn't exist on FULL-USB
<Xz> sirv: I think that's the reason
<sirv> xz maybe try other distro ?
<Xz> sirv: only ubuntu and fedora support secure boot
<sirv> ok then try to copy the file
<Xz> sirv: tried fedora live already - didn't even have built-in wifi drivers
<Xz> sirv: gave up on that
<Xz> sirv: I don't want project distro
<Xz> sirv: I want OS that will just work out of the box
<Xz> sirv: don't want to spend every day fixing damn OS
<sirv> xz so when u boot windows, what do u think changes ? something on the USB stick ?
<Xz> sirv: nope, bitlocker changes UEFI variables
<Xz> sirv: to default ones
<the-listener> msg Hello
<sirv> UEFI variables are stored where ?
<the-listener> hello
<Xz> sirv: I jus found a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1366546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366546 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't provide \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI for UEFI systems" [Undecided,Triaged]
<PureVi> helloo
<Xz> sirv: I think it's mine
<Xz> sirv: because if boot-entry is in UEFI variables, my USB-FULL boots fine (that's the case right after Ubuntu installation)
<Xz> sirv: but then when I boot win10 -> get UEFI variables reset to default values -> EFI doesn't have boot entry for ubuntu anymore
<the-listener> I am a beginer in open soure development ,can anybody tell me how can i contribute to ubuntu??
<Xz> sirv: so it should look for /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi file but it doesn't exist there, so no boot scenario occurs
<Xz> the-listener: fix that one: g that is affecting me.
<Xz> I have a Lenovo Carbon 2. During about half the kernel updates in Utopic, the computer subsequently refused to boot. AT ALL.
<ducasse> !contribute | the-listener
<ubottu> the-listener: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<the-listener> ducasse i didn't understand
<ducasse> the-listener: read the links ubottu gave you
<sirv> and this file /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi should be on the usb drive ? then copy it there
<Speiros> Good evening people.  I'd like to know some terminal commands regarding groups and users.  1) How do I add a group?  2) How do I add an existing user to this group? 3) How do I see what groups are in my system?  Thanks:)
<the-listener> ducasse : what do you mean by !contribute .can you elaborate
<ducasse> the-listener: it triggers ubottu to give you those links, just read them
<bazhang> the-listener, read the link it gave
<the-listener> ducasse ,bazhang thank you very much
<bazhang> np
<BreakingNews> earth is under attack
<BreakingNews> by trannies from outer space!
<PureVi> da f*ck
<sirv> breaking > i think armageddon will come soon
<Speiros> lol...fair dinkum eh.
<sruli> how can i make a keyboard shortcut work while screen is locked? (i made a shortcut to exec script and poweroff, if screen is locked i down want to need to login to shutdown...)
<the-listener> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu the-listener read that link
<Speiros> Actually, I have the answer to the first of the three questions, but if anyone can help me with the adding an existing user to the group, and how to see what groups I have, I'd appreciate it.
<GladiaTeur> Hello there can this crontab * 4 2 * * root reboot >/dev/null 2>&1 work on ubuntu or is it wrong one?
<ikevin> GladiaTeur, look like ok, just recommand to use /sbin/reboot instead of reboot only
<GladiaTeur> ikevin like this * 4 2 * * root /sbin/reboot >/dev/null 2>&1 but the old one didn't reboot it yet it's now 4 days and this crontab time is 2 days and half
<ikevin> GladiaTeur, the rules is "every minuts between 4h and 5h every 2 of mounth"
<ikevin> so, next reboot will be the 02/02/2017 at 4h00
<neopsyche> hi all. im having problems mounting usb drive.. it seems to mount then unmount immediately
<ikevin> neopsyche, does dmesg show you some errors?
<GladiaTeur> ikevin Oh so i need to be just for 2 days and half reboot at 2 or 3pm
<braggit> how can i install a kernel from an older release?
<neopsyche> ikevin: [ 1588.897290] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<neopsyche> [ 1588.897305] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<neopsyche> [ 1588.927203]  sdb: sdb1
<neopsyche> [ 1588.930772] sd 18:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<ikevin> GladiaTeur, 0 3 * * */2 root /sbin/reboot &>/dev/null
<ikevin> GladiaTeur, this will reboot at 3h00 every 2 days
<GladiaTeur> Thank you i appreciate ikevin
<ikevin> neopsyche, no "usb disconnect" after that?
<ikevin> GladiaTeur, your welcome
<Wheemp> In here that i can ask questions about Canonical and openstack?
<neopsyche> ikevin: strange yes its not showing in nautilus
<braggit> how to install older kernel?
<ikevin> neopsyche, does manual mount work?
<chandan> For the 16.04.2 enablement kernel (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack), from which location can i download the debug version of the kernel?
<neopsyche> ikevin i dont know
<ikevin> neopsyche, try it :)
<neopsyche> in 'disks' it shows up
<Wheemp> If anyone is up for a few questions feel free to contact me when you have the time. got issues with juju installation after maas installations.
<bazhang> Wheemp, ask in the channel
<ikevin> neopsyche, this can be a mounting error, if yes, you will show it when mounting manualy
<bazhang> if someone knows, they will respond
<the-listener> !contribute
<the-listener> ! contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<bazhang> the-listener, /msg ubottu for that
<bazhang> the-listener, instead of repeatedly doin g it here
<Delphin> neopsyche: turns out this fixed it https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22device+not+managed%22+ubuntu&t=h_&atb=v45-7&ia=qa   my NetworkManager.conf was set to managed=false and I only needed to change it to managed=true  :)
<Wheemp> Anyone has a guide for juju installations without autopilot, on 14.04 or 16.04 doesn't really matter. Got it working with autopilot but i don't want to use that for a productions envionrment. Its an openstack installation with 11 nodes
<the-listener> bazhang:sorry for being repeatative
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu contribute the-listener
<Guest73527> hi
<Speiros> I have to say: being in here is really an education, even if I forget 90% of it straight off the bat if I don't practice it (or write it down).  I appreciate all your input.  Hopefully I'll be a bit more  helpful as time goes on, when I have the time to help out too, but definitely after having more experience.
<neopsyche> ikevin how to mount manually?
<ikevin> neopsyche, mkdir ~/tmp && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/tmp
<ikevin> if no error, see if your files are in ~/tmp
<neopsyche> delphin: ok cool
<ikevin> ~ = your home
<Stopostit> :q
<Stopostit> woops x) sorry
<neopsyche> ikevin when i try to mount i can see it 'flashes' the LED.. but still nothing in nautilus
<pjm6> Good morning
<pjm6> anyone here know how can I change the interfaces names of networking? I have somethign like enp2s0 and I wanted to have eno* how I have in others servers
<ikevin> neopsyche, if you mount manualy, you will not see it in nautilus, so, in your home you will have a "tmp" directory with your content
<sirv> pjm6 i have that problem also .. but i just keep it like it is ... leave it at default .. not want to break anything
<neopsyche> ikevin:  testdisk = Warning: Bad ending sector (CHS and LBA don't match)
<sos> hello :D
<neopsyche> No partition is bootable
<pjm6> i was trying to see in udev rules file but  dont have udev rules
<sirv> pjm6 u think it is so important ?
<ikevin> neopsyche, why using testdisk?
<sirv> pjm6 did u try to google ?
<bazhang> sirv, never suggest that here
<pjm6> sirv: yes, because I have an ansible playbook that use the same net interface
<neopsyche> ikevin: formatted to ntfs, now it sees it
<sirv> bazhang why not ?:)
<pjm6> sirv: yes I did, but I found only solution for ubuntu 14.04 and CentOS
<pjm6> 6
<bazhang> sirv, this is not how we give advice here
<pjm6> I also see that I can use the grub to disable that
<Ben64> pjm6: what's wrong with enp2s0
<pjm6> Ben64: I'm using the deployment of OpenStack
<pjm6> and I need that my compute nodes use the same network interface
<Ben64> that doesn't make any sense
<sirv> bazhang really ? is there reason for that ?
<pjm6> I know that I can disable this by using grub
<Ben64> change the thing to use enp2s0
<sirv> pkm6 > look i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04
<sirv> pjm u have to create this file etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<pjm6> sirv: thanks I tried that but didn't work
<pjm6> What I can try is again is change the grub
<Ben64> pjm6: or just change the thing you're using to use the proper interface instead of trying to kludge it
<pjm6> Ben64: the problem is that my other compute nodes have as interface name eno1, eno2, eno3,(etc..)A
<Ben64> how is that a problem
<cybex_> hi all: I have a memory quesion, running "free-m' gives output: +/- 8Gb totol, 5.2G used, 2.5 G ram  cache, free 1.1G. Why is the cache so high? How can I "lower" it?
<pjm6> Ben64: the problem is that my other compute nodes (with same Ubuntu version) have another interface name
<Ben64> again, how is that a problem
<Ben64> cybex_: unused ram is wasted ram, cache will go down if something else needs memory, don't worry
<pjm6> everytime I deploy the new configurations, I must go to the compute nodes that have the incorrect interface name and change it manually
<Ben64> yes do that
<cybex_> pjm6: I am not sure if this will help, I recall using a function to change the interface name. If a  name change is all you need, search "change interface name"
<pjm6> imagine: node1 to node20 (has interface starting with eno1), node20 to node40 (has interface starting with ensp0)
<pjm6> cybex_: thanks never searched for that :)
<Ben64> alternatively, turn off the predictable names altogether and use eth0 or whatever
<sirv> pjm6 why u have so many nodes ?
<pjm6> with this option GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<pjm6>  , right Ben64 ?
<Ben64> possibly
<pjm6> sirv: it's a cluster for running VMs
<cybex_> Ben64: Any idea what is loaded into the cache that takes up so much space? It seems...abnormal
<Ben64> cybex_: all sorts of stuff to make things faster. why is it a problem? if it stays empty it's a waste
<cybex_> Ben64: true :p thanks
<cybex_> pjm6: A suggested read: http://askubuntu.com/questions/689070/network-interface-name-changes-after-update-to-15-10-udev-changes or
<cybex_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/628217/use-of-predictable-network-interface-names-with-alternate-kernels
<cybex_> this is what I was refering too, hope it helps
<pjm6> thanks cybex_ , once I tried to create the file 70-persistent-rules (that existed in the Ubuntu 14.04) and no success :\ but i will read this, thank you =)
<cybex_> not a problem, glad to help
<Zeljko> anyone know how to start this script : https://github.com/phukd/muhstik
<Zeljko> thanks
<sirv> zeljko > it is for spammers ?
<Zeljko> sirv its something like clone bots script
<Zeljko> i need that on my serv, but i dont know how it starts
<sirv> just run the executable ./muhstik
<cybex_> interesting that the servers file contains a freenode address...mmm
<Ben64> it could be bad software
<Ben64> yeah looks bad
<hstl> Ben64, what looks bad?
<Ben64> the script
<anddam> what's the proper pasteboard client to use in GNOME?
<anddam> in order to copy from stdin
<CaptainMehul> Hello, I have Ubuntu 12.10 installed, and i want to upgrade it but i am getting this error  Failed to update repositories, please check your internet connection
<CaptainMehul> How do i solve this
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | CaptainMehul
<ubottu> CaptainMehul: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> but really, would be best to install 16.04 fresh
<Ben64> instead of doing a bunch of eol upgrades
<k1l_> CaptainMehul: 12.10 is dead long  time. and since you will have to do 3 upgrades repeatedly to get to a supported ubunut release i suggest you a reinstall
<CaptainMehul> Ok i will reinstall then. Thank you!
<yuuiubuntu> How to be a MOTU? Packaging a lot?
<yuuiubuntu> How to be a MOTU? Packaging a lot?
<yuuiubuntu> How to be a MOTU? Packaging a lot?
<k1l_> !motu | yuuiubuntu
<ubottu> yuuiubuntu: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<yuuiubuntu> How to be a MOTU? Packaging a lot?
 * FinalX was kinda waiting for the kill.. didn't get disappointed
<k1l_> well, if he is gonna be so annoying i doubt he will become a motu
<Speiros> a mofo maybe
<FinalX> more like SOTU
<Speiros> Should I retype the questions I typed almost an hour ago?
<k1l_> Speiros: yes
<Speiros> :)
<Speiros> Good evening people.  I'd like to know some terminal commands regarding groups and users.  1) How do I add an existing user to this group? 2) How do I see what groups are in my system?  Thanks:)
<Speiros> Oops, forgot to delete the intro.
<neopsyche> argh unetbootin
<Ben64> "adduser username group" to add username to a group
<k1l_> Speiros: compgen -g
<k1l_>  to list the groups
<Speiros> Ben64 and k1l_ Awesome.  Thanks.  I'll go try, and see how they go.
<Speiros> Ben64 and k1l_ Excellent.  I successfully added a user to the group I'd named, but the group search, although listing many other groups, including one I'd made, didn't list the one into which the person I added into.  It is named as a group, and I can see it with grep <groupname> /etc/passwd though.
<k1l_> Speiros: relogin
<Speiros> k1l_ Ok, cool.
<Speiros> k1l_ Worked a charm.  Thanks, and Ben64 too:)
<Zeljko> https://github.com/phukd/muhstik  > someone help me how to start this script via ssh ? thanks.
<ppf> Zeljko: just start it?
<ppf> what's the issue?
<Zeljko> ppf i dont know how to start it
<ppf> !pm Zeljko
<geirha> What you linked to is a repository. It's not a script
<sysadmin> hello
<Zeljko> geirha than what is it ?
<ppf> !pm | Zeljko
<ubottu> Zeljko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<sysadmin> im not able to work with metacharacter commands
<sysadmin> please help
<geirha> a directory containing many different files ...
<sysadmin> yes
<Ben64> it's a irc spambot, probably not appropriate here
<sysadmin> isis
<Zeljko> Ben64 its bot script you are in right, i need that for my serv
<Zeljko> i need to know how it starts
<sysadmin> ill bomb you all
<sysadmin> if you dont help me
<sysadmin> youve been compromised
<Ben64> Zeljko: it's probably illegal, but have fun. figure it out on your own.
<pjm6> cybex_: the trick of creating /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules file works :)
<pjm6> thank you
<namjil> hi all, do people know about packetfence?
<chalcedony> my husband's ubuntu 16.04 failed to boot to a login - it shows his username but not the box to type his password. i told him to use ctrl-alt-del and restart it.. he got a box that says he might want to save first with an X in the top left corner, but no [yes] [no] or [save].. it just goes away and doesn't reboot
<chalcedony> someone else said he heard about the no ctrl-alt-del - but how do we fix it?
<ppf> chalcedony: if you just wish to reboot: hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get another tty. login there and type reboot
<chalcedony> ppf ok ty how about the no login bar?
<reinoso> Hi. I'm trying to install Lubuntu in a laptop that had windows before. It is an AIRIS N920, very old. "WARNING: PAE	 disabled. Use parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk! This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<ppf> chalcedony: i assume you're using lightdm. check its various logs in /var/log/lightdm
<ppf> and paste anything suspicious
<chalcedony> no idea what light dm is i'll see if he knows
<ppf> that's the purple default login thingy that ubuntu ships
<chalcedony> pdf ah ok thanks.. he seems happy now, but ill save this in case it happens again
<chalcedony> thank you again :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soupnanodesukar> The winedri3 ppa has the wine2.0 binaries in /opt as of a day or so ago.  No wonder my game shortcuts don't work. ;_;
<Speiros> Ok people.  Thanks for your help, and see you next time.
<manraptor> ciao a tutti
<manraptor> ciao a tutti
<k1l_> hi
<manraptor> ita 2016
<k1l_> !it | manraptor
<ubottu> manraptor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<manraptor> hi
<manraptor> italia
<manraptor> ciao cube
<manraptor> devo scaricare un film
<k1l_> manraptor: no warez here
<manraptor> ok grazie
<manraptor> hi
<sruli> how can i make a keyboard shortcut work while screen is locked? (i made a shortcut to exec script and poweroff, if screen is locked i dont want to need to login to shutdown...)
<soupnanodesukar> sruli: alt-ctrl-f1 will still work in lockscreens, as for global shortcuts well X11 grabs the keyboard and lockscreen wouldn't be a lockscreen if shortcuts like that worked.
<sruli> soupnanodesukar: yes, i guess my question is if its possible to configure an exeption
<soupnanodesukar> sruli: I don't think so Tim.
<soupnanodesukar> :^)
<k1l_> sruli: i guess its not allowed due to security reasons.
<sruli> thans
<sruli> thanks
<bongjovi> Can anyone help me installing nginx? How can I resolve this error?
<bongjovi> nginx-core : Depends: nginx-common (= 1.10.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.4) but 1.10.2-3+xenial4 is to be installed
<bongjovi> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<soupnanodesukar> bongjovi: resolve it in aptitude
<k1l_> bongjovi: can you show the output url of "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy nginx-common nginx-core | nc termbin.com 9999" in here?
<bongjovi> k1l_: http://termbin.com/43m5
<k1l_> bongjovi: your PPA in use is ruining the dependencies
<ppf> you've got some ppa that's conflicting with the main repos
<bongjovi> ah yeah I thought that might be it
<k1l_> !ppa-purge | bongjovi
<ubottu> bongjovi: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Fooster> on a stock ubuntu 16.04 machine (4.4.0-59-generic) I did apt-get install linux-image-extra-4.4.0-59-generic and the installation fails due to "update-initramfs: not found"
<Fooster> any ideases?
<bongjovi> k1l_: probably this one right? nginx-ubuntu-stable-xenial.list
<k1l_> bongjovi: use ppa-purge
<ppf> Fooster: dpkg -l  initramfs-tools
<bongjovi> k1l_: okay, I ran ppa-purge nginx/stable
<Fooster> ppf: you want to see the output?
<ppf> Fooster: yes
<rejns> hello, i'm wondering why ubuntu sometimes takes so long to connect to wireless network whereas android, or windows can easily and quicly reconnect to same network. For example if i try to reconnect to wireless in ubuntu i'm at first a few times disconnected before connection succeeds and this can last up to 10minutes and sometimes doesnt manage to connect at all
<Fooster> ii  initramfs-tool 0.122ubuntu8 all          generic modular initramfs generat
<bongjovi> now I have this instead: http://termbin.com/wkg9
<ppf> Fooster: ls /usr/sbin/update-initramfs
<bongjovi> k1l_: thanks very much, was able to install nginx successfully
<Fooster> ppf: that is there
<k1l_> bongjovi: np
<Fooster> so I guess /usr/sbin isn't in my path for reasons
<HoloIRCUser> Hello all
<ppf> Fooster: add it and try again?
<Fooster> ppf: thx, that fixes it. So on another machine I faked it out by creating a fake script. Can I force the package to rebuild with the correct one?
<ppf> try apt install --reinstall
<Fooster> apt-get install --reinstall -y linux-image-extra-4.4.0-59-generic seems to work
<Fooster> ppf: thx
<HoloIRCUser> I faced one of measure issue with Ubuntu server 16.04. I have installed Ubuntu 16.04 recently with some additional package like webmin , ur backup.. but after one month I saw all packages ,data, settings was removed automatically . Help me
<HoloIRCUser> How that happened?
<HoloIRCUser> Any help
<k1l_> !webmin | HoloIRCUser
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<HoloIRCUser> But why urbackup also removed and data.
<HoloIRCUser> Ubottu
<k1l_> HoloIRCUser: we cant know what webmin does why.
<HoloIRCUser> Okay
<HoloIRCUser> Do you tell alternative of webmin that support Ubuntu
<ppf> i'm looking for a way to treat mouse click-and-hold as just a click
<ppf> how do i enable that?
<ppf> is that a WM feature?
<ppf> or can i do that through X?
<ppf> ('cause this is a kiosk-type system running matchbox)
<HoloIRCUser> Can anyone tell me alternative of webmin for Ubuntu
<HoloIRCUser> ?
<anddam> in graphical session the dock won't suddenly autohide anymore, I tried switching the setting off and on again a couple times to na avail
<anddam> is there anything I can try before I logout and start a new session?
<anddam> app windows are maximizing behind the dock
<anddam> pretty annoying
<k1l_> HoloIRCUser: there are not really any. some projects have own ones but they dont share them. most admins use the cli to manage servers.
<HoloIRCUser> Is Ubuntu support cli
<HoloIRCUser> Okay it is command line interface
<HoloIRCUser> I want graphical interface to manage samba share
<HoloIRCUser> On Ubuntu
<ikevin> HoloIRCUser, there is a lot of gui to manage samba
<ikevin> HoloIRCUser, in my case, using Nemo, i just need to right click on a directory and go to "share options" menu
<xenop> hi
<Obadiah1> hi
<HoloIRCUser> I need to manage with web GUI
<xenop> i have a problem
<HoloIRCUser> ?
<xenop> can you help ?
<xenop> i setup ubuntu mate on rassperry pi 3 model b
<xenop> but dont play video on youtube by firefox
<xenop> the video freezing
<xenop> how is this problem solved ?
<ppf> does evdev's DragLockButtons do what i'm looking for?
<Guest58650> did you use htlm5 oder flash on youtube ?
<ppf> or is that kinda the opposite behaviour?
<ikevin> HoloIRCUser, iirc, webmin provide a samba module
<xenop> html5
<ppf> the documentation of evdev events is surprisingly sparse
<ikevin> xenop, try with midori
<ikevin> xenop, firefox is a browser that need a lot of ressources
<xenop> ok
<bq_> how to set up ipsec/l2tp vpn client on ubuntu?
<Hanumaan> when a package installed with either apt or dpkg how to know where all the files are stored? I am looking for shared libraries of libboost pkages library files
<ppf> dpkg -L <package>
<jink> Apparently, it's been too long since I last did anything with Ubuntu.  eth0 is now ens3, so far, so good.  I'm looking for guidance towards adding an extra ip and configuring ipv6.  This is server 16.10.
<ppf> jink: what's the specific problem
<jink> ppf: I can't seem to configure an extra interface (eth0:0?) and ipv6.
<ppf> alright, why not?
<jink> I'm guessing it should be ens3:0 ?
<ppf> probably :)
<jink> ppf: Do I configure my ipv6 on the interface, or the virtual, or both?
<k1l> jink: the kernel(or was it systemd) changed to the new naming scheme for network devices some time ago and ubuntu and debian did that change recently, too.
<ppf> one address per NIC
<ppf> *and per addressing scheme (aka v4 v. v6)
<jink> Ok, so I have no idea what I changed, but it seems to work now.  I think I broke it somewhere along the line, and flushing everything seems to've helped.  Both ipv6 addresses do end up on ens3, though.  But the ipv4 goes to ens3 and ens3:0 .
<ppf> jink: fwiw, if you want to have multiple addresses for a nic, there's no need to create aliases
<jink> ppf: Well, it's a single nic, obviously.  Can I just repeat the "address" section on an iface?
<ppf> no, one iface block per address alias
<ppf> check out man interfaces
<jink> Then what aliases do you mean in "multiple addresses for a nic, there's no need to create aliases"?
<jink> I'll check the man page.
<ppf> interface aliases
<ppf> is what i meant there
<jink> Ah, ok, I thought you meant ensx:y
<rifter> okay I forgot and can't find the right answer - what packages do I need to install to be able to use opengl in a program?  I did install mesa-utils and glxinfo gave an error "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<ppf> jink: i did, that's an interface alias
<jink> ppf: Then I don't get it.  Run this by me again, if you will.  I can't have more than 1 address on an iface.  But I can repeat "iface esn0 inet static \ adress ..."  ?
<ppf> you can have multiple addresses on one NIC. the legacy way was to create a 'virtual' NIC (ens0:1) and configure it. today, with ip, you can directly configure multiple addresses, by repeating the iface stanza
<jink> ppf: I guess I'm too used to ifconfig. :)
<jink> Yes, got it.
<jink> Thanks for your help.
<tatertots> rifter: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<rifter> tatertots, yeah and I forgot to mention I am on lubuntu 16.10 (but the instructions should be the same as for other ubuntus)
<tatertots> rifter: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> rifter: let me know once it's completed
<rifter> ok I will do that now
<rifter> both are now installed tatertots
<rifter> among other things that got pulled in with them
<tatertots> rifter: in terminal>        inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> rifter: press enter         share url/link here
<rifter> tatertots, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23893758/
<tatertots> rifter: in terminal>        cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<tatertots> rifter: press enter         share url/link here
<rifter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23893773/
<rifter> there you go tatertots
<k1l> its an old SIS card. they are a real pain to work with
<rifter> yeah
<rifter> is that going to be part of it? hat you need a 3d driver?
<rifter> er I mean a proprietary one or whatever
<k1l> "There is no DRI/OpenGL/3D support for the SiS 6326, 5597/5598, 530/620, 315, 550, 650, 651, 740, 330, 661, 741, 760, 761 including all model variations with letters in the model number."
<tatertots> rifter: the module for your video card failed to load properly
<rifter> there you go. Oh well
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/a/204603/31260
<rifter> I guess I wil have to leave that for a real machine :) thanks guys
<tatertots> rifter: those old sis cards aren't going to net impressive 2d/3d performance
<rifter> I forgot what the built in graphics were on this
<rifter> well yeah, but I mean to use it for pretty light stuff like dosbox and fceux
<rifter> the only impressive thing about this machine is what I can do on it at all :)
<tatertots> rifter: (WW) Warning, couldn't open module sis
<tatertots> rifter: (EE) Failed to load module "sis" (module does not exist, 0)
<rifter> tatertots, I thought what kil was pointing to is a nonexistence of the kind of drivers I'd need
<sirv> i still have an 3dfx card that has 2d graphics passthru
<rifter> haha
<tatertots> rifter: nonexistence goes right along with the error in your logs (EE) Failed to load module "sis" (module does not exist, 0)
<rifter> yeah
<rifter> what about sdl video
<rifter> can I still do that?
<rifter> oh looks like I have sdl libraries installed already
<rifter> anyway thanks guys
<heftig> where can i find old versions that were in xenial-updates but are no longer?
<noc_> heftig, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<heftig> noc_: apparently those only contain old ubuntu releases, not old packages for current releases
<heftig> I need libglib2.0-0-dbg 2.48.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1
<heftig> amd64.
<Innokenty> with the debian packages fit on ubuntu
<heftig> they might. not in general, though
<velis> any /boot experts here? Having a hard time installing open-iscsi to initrd.img: the postinst script (from the .deb package) uses some utilities that are only available in full ubuntu install, but not in the /boot initrd.img. Are there any guides on how one installs software in there? (talking about placement of files / configuration, not unpacking / repacking the image file)
<ali_> hi
<tatertots> velis: open-iscsi should be simple to install, it's in the ubuntu repositories even, i'm sure there exists plenty of documentation on "usage"
<velis> tatertots: yes, it's easy. but not to /boot. I don't know how to install it into /boot
<tatertots> velis: without having elaborated on your goal or intentions after installation of open-iscsi, are you %100 certain you even need to?
<velis> no, I'm not
<anddam> how's the Launcher process called? I'd like to force-restart it
<velis> but installing ubuntu to an iSCSI volume with /boot placed on a small local ssd, I'm left with an unbootable computer because the iSCSI  volume doesn't mount
<tatertots> velis: so it's probably best to share what you are trying to accomplish,
<tatertots> velis: what size is your lun?
<Zen> Sounds like he needs the iSCSI drivers available at boot time
<velis> tatertots: does my above post explain it sufficiently? I don't have PXE available, so I'm using a very small local storage for /boot and the main storage is supposed to be iSCSI
<velis> also, what Zen said
<tatertots> velis: what size is your lun?
<velis> 4 TB
<mcphail> velis: don't know if it will help in your case, but the usual way to install for exotic boot setups is to do the install from the CD, then chroot into your installed system from the live CD and install whatever package you need and then try to boot your system. I need to do this to install bcache-tools, for example
<velis> I considered this, but would this not install open-iscsi to the iSCSI volume and not to the /boot initrd.img?
<tatertots> velis: have you been able to present the lun to ubuntu and view/manage it's content? yes or no or "i have not tried"?
<velis> yes
<velis> everything works, except it mounting during boot. Boot doesn't mount the volume and therefore drops to initramfs prompt
<nicomachus> I'm doing a backup of my /home folder to get ready to do a fresh reinstall. Anything I should backup outside of /home/?
<tatertots> velis: is it waiting on a network connection to be established possibly?
<velis> I don't think so. There's nothing in the initramfs that would suggest open-iscsi being setup. The error messages being printed out before it drops to prompt are exactly that: volume not found
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, is /home on a separate partition?
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: no.
<nicomachus> The only partitions here are ubuntu and Windows, and I'm wiping out Windows finally. So just gonna do it with a fresh install
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, recommend you use separate partitions for / and /home, then whmn you do an up grade or new install, you install to / and merely set the  mountpoint for  /home using manual partitoning. This method save all your config files for desktop and default aps etc
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: I want to redo all of that anyway.
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos
<nicomachus> but I do see the advantage and your point.
<BluesKaj> teah then this would be a good time to set up the partitions
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> saves a lot of work in the long run
<ducasse> nicomachus: you might want to backup /etc, in case you need to see how you changed some config
<nicomachus> ducasse: good call.
<ducasse> nicomachus: you haven't got any vm images or containers under /var?
<nicomachus> not on this puter
<alkisg> velis: I don't know about open-iscsi, but I do know about other boot methods like nbd, nfs etc. So, if you run `dpkg -L open-iscsi | grep /usr/share/initramfs-tools`, you'll see if it puts anything inside the initramfs or not
<alkisg> velis: or, find /usr/share/initramfs-tools -iname '*scsi*'
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse , good suggestion about /etc , that should save some work as well :-0
<BluesKaj> err :-)
<velis> trying now, thanks
<alkisg> velis: I see in its file list that it does put stuff into the initramfs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i386/open-iscsi/filelist
<ducasse> BluesKaj: easier than needing to look up how to configure something all over again :)
<velis> alkisg: dpkg -L shows one  initramfs-tools hook & one script
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yeah like /etc/openvpn crts and .ovpn files
<alkisg> velis: right, the hooks copies stuff into the initrd.img, and then the script starts it on boot
<alkisg> velis: when you get to the busybox prompt, do you see /sbin/iscsistart ?
<velis> you mean at install time?
<alkisg> velis: at update-initramfs time, when you install or update kernels
<alkisg> velis: and sure, at iscsi package installation time
<velis> no, I mean: I had all this set up when I started ubuntu installation. But the resulting /boot image does not have any of that
<alkisg> velis: they are compressed inside initrd.img
<alkisg> velis: you cannot see them with plain ls
<velis> I know
<velis> I decompressed it
<velis> and it has nothing
<alkisg> velis: no /sbin/iscsistart there?
<velis> related to open-iscsi, i mean
<velis> except the kernel modules
<velis> no
<velis> none
<alkisg> velis: try to run `update-initramfs -u`, and then run cpio to unzip, and check again
<velis> while I have the chroot into the install?
<alkisg> velis: what chroot?
<velis> Right now I'm typing this from a livecd session
<velis> from within this session I can mount the iscsi volume as well as the /dev/sda1 (/boot)
<alkisg> velis: eh ok then, chroot into it and run update-initramfs there, although you might need to specify the kernel then if it's not the same
<alkisg> Check for error messages while doing so
<velis> presumably I'd be running update-initramfs against the installed image, not against the livecd session?
<velis> no, kernel is the same
<velis> I can even restart the procedure from scratch, there's nothing here yet
<alkisg> no need to
<alkisg> Try chrooting, yes
<alkisg> If you see error messages, mention them
<velis> ok, but it will take some time
<alkisg> update-initramfs should take a few seconds
<velis> yes, but I don't currently have the iSCSI volume attached. I need to account for the new initiator ID in the target and mount it
<alkisg> velis: btw, why iscsi instead of e.g. nbd or nfs?
<C0r3> Hey somebody please guide me recover my data. I lost my data in a partition.
<ikevin> C0r3, use testdisk :)
<C0r3> ikevin: How to do that?
<ikevin> C0r3, umount your disk, do a testdisk /dev/your_disk
<ikevin> C0r3, you will find a step by step howto here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<C0r3> ikevin: I just installed it using sudo apt install testdisk
<velis> alkis: because I don't know nbd or nfs. I figured iSCSI would be the best way, but since you mention these two, I might also give them a go. The primary idea here is to use my small local storage also as cache for the iSCSI volume. The primary objective being to have all storage cetralised
<velis> anyway, I attached the iSCSI volume, bot now LVM won't map the logical volumes there. It recognises them fine, but won't create the appropriate /dev/ mappings
<Lachezar> Hey all. Got a bigger monitor to attach to my laptop, but: when I close the lid, the screen stays on (good), but if I lock my laptop I can only unlock it with the lid up. How come?
 * Lachezar is using Xubuntu 16.10
<bercomic_> Hi
<velis> alkis: ok, this is the point where I'm to stumped: I mounted the iSCSI partition (btrfs), but it's empty?!?!?
<velis> at this point I'm just scratching all of it and redoint the install
<velis> I will attempt your suggestions to see if I make it any further
<ducasse> velis: nfs would be a whole lot simpler, and more tested
<velis> but isn't nfs a network file protocol, such as SMB?
<ducasse> velis: yes, do you need block?
<velis> yes, wikipedia suggests it is: I'm aiming for a block protocol that can be cached
<nicomachus> can't seem to get this USB to boot. idk why. I get busybox and it says there's no bootable live medium found, but I'm booting from the USB that I just successfully created. I don't see where the issue is...
<Gimme2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt4aO3ISVlM Ботаник - Дюна + Н.Сенчукова
<nicomachus> !ru | Gimme2
<ubottu> Gimme2: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-mate> Ahoj
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> I am testing this chat program. How are you?
<nicomachus> hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> Hi nicomachus
<nicomachus> ubuntu-mate: this channel is for Ubuntu support only. You can use ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat, or use #freenode to ask questions about IRC. Join a channel by typing "/join #channelname" (without the quotes)
<adalbert> Hey, how can i configure ddclient to use the WAN ip instead of my local IP when i'm behind a router ?
<ubuntu-mate> Where can I find chatrooms-list and other special commands for the chat?
<alkisg> velis: i'm alkisg, while alkis is another person :)
<alkisg> reading your messages...
<alkisg> velis: from what I'm reading, ltsp fat clients might suit you just fine... google for "ltsp-pnp"
<velis> sorry
<alkisg> velis: they're using nbd by default, it's also possible to use nfs
<alkisg> velis: you can also boot multiple computers from one installation, and they use sshfs for shared /home
<velis> I read you're the developer for that?
<alkisg> Yup
<velis> I'll read about it to see whether it's what I seek
<velis> and THEN install :)
<alkisg> Right :)
<alkisg> Basically if you have one pc with central storage, you can then netboot any number of diskless clients
<alkisg> (or with only local kernel/initrd, if you prefer)
<velis> not a terminal server? I just got to the point where LTSP is a terminal server. I don't need that. Actually, my storage server has a very weak CPU. My workstations do not
<alkisg> velis: in the new age, it's a terminal server for fat clients, which means the programs run on the clients, which means it can even be a nas with weak cpu etc
<velis> ah, ok
<alkisg> velis: years ago it had started as a terminal server for thin clients only, that's no longer the recommended use case
<alkisg> velis: is your server the same architecture as your clients? e.g. amd64 both?
<velis> interesting. Then it seems to be just the thing for me
<velis> yes, architecture is the same
<velis> all new CPUs here
<alkisg> Sounds fine then
<alkisg> For example, you can netboot 20 fat clients from a single core atom server
<citizen_> How to search for applications?
<nicomachus> hey, those clients don't you to fat-shame them alkisg
<akik> alkisg: what's a fat client?
<alkisg> akik: it's a diskless, netbooted client, that gets the os from the network, but runs in locally, with its own cpu/ram
<akik> alkisg: like nfs root or something else?
<citizen_> I recently switched from windows 7, and I was wondering how you can search for apps.
<alkisg> akik: yes, but you only need 1 installation to boot as many clients as you want
<alkisg> akik: there's an option for nbd or nfs or aoe root, we don't support iscsi yet
<velis> Presumably they're all roughly the same configuration?
<velis> as in SW, I mean?
<alkisg> We have computer labs that have pentium 3 and core i7 booted from the same image
<alkisg> Yes, the same sw
<velis> nice
<jana> hello, can anybody tell me a way to get the fn keys working on my vaio notebook? i already added the vendor in the /etc/default/grub and tried xbacklight
<cisstrd> ubuntu 16.10, unity (default install), wifi network "Automatically connect to this network when it is available", yet upon disconnects sometimes I am prompted to click ok so that it reconnects (field with the wifi-name, the password (already filled) and me hitting "ok"), which is of course stupid
<cisstrd> why doesn't it automatically reconnect without asking?
<kang0> Is it possible multiple bootloaders on mbr
<kang0> What's vbr
<anddam> kang0: it is possible but not at the same time
<anddam> you can chainload
<anddam> is the one about vbr an actual question?
<tomreyn> cisstrd: i think you max get around this by ticking the option in the connection preferences to make the connection available globally / system wide
<tomreyn> or the other way around, not sure
<tomreyn> i think this issue is due to a race condition which could be considered a bug in network-manager
<kang0> anddam yes explain about vbr
<kang0> anddam how to chain load
<kang0> And  when it is used or use case
<anddam> kang0: I'm not sure what you're saying, also I'm leaving in a minute so I won't be able to help you
<cisstrd> tomreyn: s/could/should
<cisstrd> tomreyn: but thanks, good to know
<acresearch> hello ubuntu people, i have corrected a error in the ubuntu arabic keyboard layout for apple computers, how can I submit my work to the ubuntu developers so they can include it in their future releases?
<mikeymop> can someone explain this to me
<mikeymop> ps aux | grep weechat
<mikeymop> is get
<mikeymop> mikey     5321  0.0  0.0  14224   924 pts/3    S+   11:48   0:00 grep weechat
<mikeymop> so i pkill -9 14224
<mikeymop> ps aux | grep weechat
<mikeymop> it's still there
<mikeymop> i run htop, and dont see weechat anywhere, even if I search
<mcphail> mikeymop: of course it is. All you are seeing is your own "ps" command
<mcphail> being piped through the grep
<mikeymop> this explains the grep weechat on the end
<mikeymop> that makes sense, ty
<mcphail> indeed
<mcphail> :)
<NickBelarus> ps aux | grep weechat should produce two lines
<mikeymop> now i know
<mikeymop> well, my ssh connection just dies sometimes
<mikeymop> but it's always once a day
<mikeymop> either around this time 1130ish, or 315ish
<mikeymop> i'm trying to figure out why, and sometimes when it DC's I lose my weechat session and have to kill it
<cisstrd> mikeymop: side-note: with pkill you can do something like # pkill weechat
<ducasse> mikeymop: run weechat in tmux
<cisstrd> with the kill command you have to use PID # kill -s KILL 14224
<mikeymop> can I? I thought so. I remember doing that a while ago however I wasn't sure if it was workin because of my ps aux confusion
<mikeymop> ducasse: i do
<minimec> acresearch: search for the package in packages.ubuntu.com and contact the 'Maintainer'. Other possibility would be to file a bug for the given package in launchpad and describe your solution...
<ducasse> minimec: then why kill weechat? you can just reattach to it
<ducasse> mikeymop: ^^
<mikeymop> in this case, today, it was for another reason
<mikeymop> where it was bugging out
<mikeymop> when my ssh connectoin 'write failed, connection reset by peer' happens
<mikeymop> and i try to reconect, ssh behaves extremely slowly, so I kill weechat so I can at least use ssh for the few minutes until it the connection fixes itself
<cisstrd> acresearch: this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs don't feel overwhelmed, this covers all sorts of various procedures for different bugs and is quite a thorough description
<jcjordyn120> um wiki.ubuntu.com is giving me a http 500 wrror.
<jcjordyn120> *error
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: it's up for me
<cisstrd> no errors
<jcjordyn120> oh.
<cisstrd> problem definitely on your end
<jcjordyn120> I've tried on different ends.
<jcjordyn120> links, firefox. and 2 different ISPS too.
<jcjordyn120> oh and I'm using this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: https://s27.postimg.org/iusizgxlv/Screenshot_from_2017_01_30_17_59_10.png
<ppf> jcjordyn120: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: your link works for me too
<jcjordyn120> well what would cause a HTTP 500 error?
<genii> jcjordyn120: "Internal Server Error" , which is what error 500 is, is like a catch-all error for "we're not sure what exactly happened but the server has a problem"
<acresearch> cisstrd: thanks
<jcjordyn120> genii, ah
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: clear browser cache maybe
<jcjordyn120> already did.
<cisstrd> and delete cookies
<cisstrd> associated with the wiki.ubuntu site
<jcjordyn120> um how do I do that with firefox?
<Tahr-Poop> Is Reiser4 supported in ubuntu kernel or do i have to patch it?
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: preferences -> privacy -> then look under history, select "use custom settings for history"
<jcjordyn120> ah
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: show cookies -> then delete the relevant ones
<acresearch> minimec: i cannot find the package for the keyboard, does it have a specific name?
<jcjordyn120> cisstrd, there are no cookies.
<minimec> acresearch: what file did you change?
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: yes, wiki.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to use cookies, my bad, couldn't know that
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: though if it were using them this actually could have fixed it
<jcjordyn120> ah
<acresearch> minimec: 1 moment i will find you the path
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: just let it rest for a while if possible and revisit the site later
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: I copy-pasted your link, you can see it here http://dpaste.com/2VSRQCR
<cisstrd> jcjordyn120: well not the link, the site's info from your link
<quickwritereader> join #bountysource
<cisstrd> quickwritereader: you have to do /join #bountysource
<quickwritereader> yes ))
<acresearch> minimec: the path is as follows: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ara    the ara file
<jcjordyn120> cisstrd, ah
<minimec> acresearch: Ok. Now try 'dpkg -S /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ara' in the terminal. If you are lucky, you will get that package name...
<acresearch> minimec: i get this     xkb-data: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ara
<minimec> acresearch: So xkb-data is the package... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xkb-data&searchon=names
<acresearch> minimec: brilliant thank you
<minimec> acresearch: No problem... ;)
<estacio07> ñklñ
<estacio07> kñ
<estacio07> kl
<estacio07> ñ
<estacio07> kñ
<estacio07> lñ
<global_var> The "write" command allows me to send a message to other users via the terminal but also displays my username along with the message. Is there a way I can send a message without having my username show up?
<bigLanky> anyone have experience with running dual video card in ubuntu?
<bigLanky> I have x2 GTX 1050 ti. Card 1 I want to power my center monitor and card #2 I want to power the other 2 monitors.
<bigLanky> I can do 1&1, 2&0, and that seems to work ok... but when I try to do 2&1, shit goes wild
<N4zguL> ubuntu hell yeah!
<ubd> how can i set a program to run after 2 hours
<rayvtirx> every 2 hours?
<ubd> no just once
<ubd> like a timer
<velis> alkisg: update-initramfs completes with still no open-iscsi installed into the image. there are no error messages, but I do get two warnings: couldn't identify filesystem type for fsck hook, ignoring - and - grep: /proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<ducasse> ubd: you can do 'sleep 2h ; whatever' or use at/atq
<lobito> Hi. Anyone else getting "W:The repository 'http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use." while performing an update?
<ubd> like sleep 2h ; nano ?
<ducasse> ubd: yes
<ubd> thank you very much
<ducasse> np
<wueste> @RalphBa ???
<RalphBa> wueste, /msg RalphBa eintippen
<RalphBa> here is english only
<boss_> hello
<alkisg> velis: is the initrd.img date recent? was it generated when you ran update-initramfs?
<velis> I just generated it after adding "open-iscsi" into modules file
<velis> yes, it's completely new
<alkisg> velis: and you do have the open-iscsi package installed?
<velis> naturally, my leap of faith didn't pay off :) that is not a recognised module
<velis> yes
<velis> no, wait
<velis> not sure for the deploy
<velis> hm, naturally it's not
<velis> but apt is also not working
<alkisg> velis: the open-iscsi package is what puts the things to your initramfs...
<velis> agreed
<alkisg> Hehe, you should start from there then
<lobito> velis: i'm having trouble with apt, too
<alkisg> Don't try to debug boot issues when you have a broken system :)
<lobito> is something wrong with the repos?
<velis> chroot seems to not work as easily as I hoped
<alkisg> That's why we switched to ltsp-pnp
<alkisg> No chroots there
<lobito> i am behind a proxy, tho. could be the proxy malfunctioning
<velis> no, as I said previously: I'm in livecd, manipulating a freshly installed target
<velis> I have chroot-ed into the target
<lobito> sorry, just joined
<alkisg> velis: why would apt not work inside the chroot?
<velis> that I don't know yet
<velis> it says it can't resolve 'si.archive.ubuntu.com'
<alkisg> Your resolv.conf may be wrong
<alkisg> Put a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<alkisg> That file points to /run, and you didn't bind-mount /run when you chrooted
<alkisg> So you need to manually put a nameserver there
<velis> yeah, it points to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<velis> I only performed a chroot /target
<velis> should I do more?
<alkisg> velis: there are many things to do to "prepare" a chroot so that you can run things from inside it, check the ltsp-chroot code for details
<alkisg> velis: you can bind-mount dirs like /sys or /dev or /dev/pts for some postinst scripts not to fail,
<alkisg> velis: or you can set environment variables and create scripts for services not to start...
<AcidGruel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqYOdo-0C1Q
<alkisg> ltsp does all that in its ltsp-chroot script
<velis> wow
<alkisg> velis: for simple things though, a plain chroot command is enough
<velis> well, seems my use-case is not "simple" :D
<alkisg> velis: true, and you'll hit other problems when you actually start booting
<alkisg> velis: why do you want to implement your own netbooting method, again? :D
<velis> well, TBH, I thought it would be easy - and I still think that should be the case. I blame my woes on my lack of experience / knowledge
<nacc> velis: what are you trying to do?
<velis> besides, it's not that I rejected your suggestion, I'm just giving a one last go to my existing one
<velis> macc: I'm trying to modify my /boot such that it would load open-iscsi and mouna an iscsi volume as root
<alkisg> velis: a small example, when networking gets up, it'll get a new ip, and that will break your connection to the server, and that will make booting hang
<velis> basically, have the OS in an iSCSI volume, but /boot on local storage
<nacc> velis: why do you need to modify your /boot? I mean, you need to update the initrd, but that should be it (along with an appropriate fstab line)
<nacc> velis: and, iirc, installing open-iscsi is sufficient to update the initrd by default now
<alkisg> There's no fstab involved when you have no local fs
<nacc> alkisg: heh, good point
<nacc> velis: ok, so you'd need to update your bootloader config too, to pass various values
<velis> yes, we got that far with alkisg, I'm trying to install open-iscsi now
<alkisg> Right, it goes in cmdline
<nacc> velis: i *believe* we updated open-iscsi in debian to allow root=iscsi:...
<alkisg> True, I see local-top/iscsi checks for that
<nacc> yep
<alkisg> But velis didn't manage to put it in initrd yet
<nacc> alkisg: ah ok
<alkisg> He has apt issues inside the chroot that he works
<velis> ok, unfortunately I need to go now. I will try to fix the apt issues tomorrow and update-initramfs. Then we'll see where that gets me. I get your reservations alkisg, but I'm hopeful that nacc's comment about root=iscsi means I should be OK :)
<alkisg> velis: I don't think any initramfs handles os issues
<alkisg> velis: if the os does a dhcp request, it'll break your iscsi connection
<alkisg> bb
<velis> Understook - I have a static lease on DHCP server, so that's not an issue
<velis> gtg
<velis> čaw
<velis> thanks for the help so far both of you
<alkisg> a static lease doesn't help
<triemd> hi
<triemd> how do i play mp4 videos ?
<triemd> gstreamer ?
<triemd> which to install ?
<triemd> good,bad,ugly,base ?
<triemd> why can't I play videos : ?
<triemd> anyone knows
<triemd> Required plugin could not be found
<triemd> Videos requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: PGS subtitles decoder
<Nethereal> hey guys, i have an ubuntu box which i forgot the root password on. Ive boot up with a live cd and can access the shadow files. I've tried replacing the hash / salt with a newly generated one (from temp123), but get a journalctl error about maintenance mode on boot. any advice?
<Tahr-Poop> triemd, which player?
<xangua> Subtitle decoder? What's the source of that video. triemd
<triemd> videos
<triemd> what's triemd ? Tahr-Poop xangua
<DarkHorse> XQueryKeymap( display, szKey ); what this function return suppose i press 'a' key and szkey is char szkey[32]
<DarkHorse> kindly reply please ; XQueryKeymap( display, szKey ); what this function return suppose i press key 'a'
<nacc> DarkHorse: `man XQueryKeymap`?
<craptalk> why cant my ubuntu LTS 16.04 cant change the icons?
<DarkHorse> yeah i do it but found nothing useful.
<craptalk> i already put it in .icons folder
<craptalk> even /usr/share/icons for global access
<craptalk> do you guys know why?
<craptalk> but the theme is changed already
<craptalk> is it different GTK version? i think i am having 3.0
<DarkHorse> leave
<xangua> craptalk: what icon theme is this?
<knight_corvi> craptalk: are you using ubuntu tweak tool?
<greystoke> hello, I need a little direction or help.  I have Ubuntu16.04 running on an micro VPS and I have setup a hangoutsbot and it works great as a bridge between slack and hangouts. i am using tmux to allow the bot to continue to operate when I close my terminal however once a day it crashes.  something was said about init.d... i am not an avid Ubuntu user, what can I do to make the bot persistent through crashes and reboots?
<piranah> greystoke, Why not look into setting up a cron job to check that the bot is running. If its not it should be able to restart it.
<nacc> or fix whatever is causing it to crash? seems unreliable (although the cron job may be reasonable regardless)
<greystoke> i think its the elcheapo vps restarting everyday that is causing it
<tornato> hey
<greystoke> ok, i will google cron job unbuntu
<Omnipotent> why executing two commands like this sudo service mongodb start && python main.py
<Omnipotent> only the python part gets executed.
<Omnipotent> and not the first part
<greystoke> too much to assimilate at this time, the kids are going nuts. i guess i will just have to keep an eye on it for now
<piranah> Omnipotent, Try changing it to sudo service mongodb start; python main.py
<Omnipotent> still the first part gets skipped entirely.. only the second one executes.
<nacc> Omnipotent: how are you determining that hte first part gets 'skipped'? If you've run this multiple times, mongodb is *already* running, so starting the service is a no-op
<Omnipotent> No, I stopped it before running it
<nacc> Omnipotent: and is it running after you run the above command?
<Omnipotent> it is stopped and writing "mongo" doesn't conntect to it anymore
<Omnipotent> No
<Omnipotent> I stopped it before I ran the above command
<Omnipotent> and since then it hasn't started
<nacc> Omnipotent: ok, try runnin `sudo service mongodb start` and see if it works on its own then
<Omnipotent> as in individually or with backticks?
<Omnipotent> individually it works
<nacc> either way, was just isolating the command to run
<Omnipotent> yeah it works without && part
<raj_iiitg> can anyone help me,How to run 64-bit application on 32-bit ubuntu?
<edmont> hi
<edmont> I have a sound problem with Zesty in an Asus Eee PC, with an Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller. Headphones are ok but buil-in speakers sound very very low, almost nothing at max volume
<BluesKaj> raj_iiitg, unfortuntely you can't. you need 32 bit app versions
<raj_iiitg> anyone is there who can helpme?
<raj_iiitg> if i will do upgrade linux-image then?
<BluesKaj> edmont, open alsamixer in the terminal and turn the vol  ctls up
<edmont> I tried different Debian/Ubuntu/Mint live cds and same problem in all of them. But with Puppy Linux it works well
<edmont> BluesKaj: already tries
<edmont> tried*
<tgm4883> raj_iiitg: you either need to be running a 64-bit distro, or you need to recompile the app to 32-bit
<BluesKaj> raj_iiitg, is your pc/cpu 64bit?
<raj_iiitg> cpu is 32-bit ubuntu 16.04.
<BluesKaj> raj_iiitg, cpu is not ubuntu
<tgm4883> raj_iiitg: what's the output of grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo
<tgm4883> raj_iiitg: what's the output of "grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo "
<raj_iiitg> ohh sorry, cpu is 64 architecture.
<wwvd> Hi! I've been trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. I succesfully installed Ubuntu but had problems with the boot launcher. I tried the boot-repair tool but again nothing shows up.. This was my boot-repair log: paste.ubuntu.com/23895213 - Could you be of any help? Thanks in advance
<raj_iiitg> tgm4883:Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU  N3700  @ 1.60GHz
<BluesKaj> raj_iiitg, recommend you install ubuntu 64bit
<BluesKaj> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<BluesKaj> raj_iiitg,^
<raj_iiitg> how recommend?
<Lucuuu> Hello guys, is anyone using PlayOnLinux with League Of Legends (new patch: 7.2) ?
<tatertots> wvd: what operating system loads when the computer is turned on?
<wvd> tatertots: Windows
<dle> Hello. Installing 16.10 on my laptop as a dual-boot with W7. I'm wondering if I should use the newext4 partition for the boot loader installation,  or select the partition labelled as Windows 7 (loader)?
<tatertots> wvd: is the 320gb drive set as the highest priority boot device in BIOS?
<wvd> tatertots: this is an external HDD, and yes I've set that to highest priorirty to install Ubuntu actually
<wvd> tatertots: or well, I've set USB HDD/FSD to highest priority in the BIOS
<tatertots> wvd: is the 320gb drive set as the highest priority boot device in BIOS?, it is, with that being said, you'll need to adjust your BIOS boot priority according to your usage
<wvd> tatertots: but this 320GB does not contain the Windows installation
<wvd> tatertots: but it's probably NTFS, so you think that's causing it?
<tatertots> wvd: you'll need to adjust your BIOS boot priority according to your intended usage
<tatertots> wvd: or use the BIOS/systems boot selection menu to manually select the device you intend to boot to
<gopper> Hey there, does anyone know why the old classic Human theme from the 2007-2008 Ubuntu era doesn't seem to make the titlebar orange, but keeps it gray and kind of "undefined" instead?
<wvd> tatertots: if I press F12 (boot manager) only Windows boot launcher and Linux (Verbatim, which contains the boot-repair tool) are listed
<gopper> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 mate
<tatertots> wvd: are you chatting from that computer right now?
<wvd> tatertots: yes on the Windows installation
<tatertots> wvd: are you using boot-repair burned to a cdrom/dvdrom or usb
<wvd> tatertots: USB, the Verbatim model (7812MB)
<wvd> tatertots: I used the "common repair" function
<tatertots> wvd: remove it from the computer
<wvd> tatertots: ok, remove it and then restart?
<tatertots> wvd: how many hard drives do you have?
<wvd> tatertots: the external one (Samsung) and then the one in the PC
<wvd> tatertots: external one only contains data
<tatertots> wvd: what size is the drive "internal" to the pc?
<wvd> tatertots: 1GB HDD, two major partitions I think which I've created during the Ubuntu installation
<tatertots> wvd: what size is the samsung external?
<wvd> tatertots: 320GB
<dle> Ah. http://askubuntu.com/questions/219514/where-to-install-bootloader-when-installing-ubuntu-as-secondary-os suggests that the answer to my question is /dev/sda the device. Any yeys or nays out there?  :)
<tatertots> wvd:  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<dle> Seems like tatertots and I are barking up the same tree.
<tatertots> wvd: Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB has no boot loader
<wvd> tatertots: makes sense, but could you read this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/635420/no-boot-loader-is-installed-in-the-mbr-of-dev-sda-is-that-some-pain-to-a-only
<tatertots> wvd: boot the livecd/liveusb installation media, mount the file system, and install a boot loader
<wvd> tatertots: ok, I'm gonna try that, thanks
<nicomachus> I just did a fresh install of xenial, and installed openVPN, but when I go to set up new VPN connection in the network manager applet it doesn't show OpenVPN as an option -- just PTPP. Any idea why?
<dle> Installing now. Looks at partitions in gparted. Why is the ext4 partition labeled /target ?
<dle> looked*
<OerHeks> nicomachus, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/760664/ubuntu-16-04-openvpn >> network-manager-openvpn-gnome is missing ?
<cerion> nicomachus: you need to restart network manager too i think and the applet.
<nicomachus> cerion: I rebooted the whole machine.
<nicomachus> oh....
<nicomachus> I installed openvpn, not network-manager-openvpn..... oops.
<bigLanky> I have Ubuntu 16.04 LTS installed... If I want to use KDE desktop, do I need to install Kubuntu?
<Dave114> having problems getting ubuntu 16 lts to boot on my mac mini.  Had to add nomodeset to grub to get it to boot ... but swapping that in place of "quiet splash" doesn't seem to work
<ppf> bigLanky no, you can just install kde
<Dave114> I *can* boot into recovery mode successfully ... and if I hit the resume boot option *twice* (i.e. first time it boots for a bit longer but then brings me back to same screen) I get a seemingly functional GUI... but with graphics sucking up most of my CPU
<Dave114> with nomodeset on the boot it hangs at "loading initial ramdisk ..."
<OerHeks> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.344 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; powerpc; ppc64el)
<Dave114> (no additional proprietary drivers show up if I boot into recovery mode)
<bigLanky> does KDE support more than 2 monitors?
<bigLanky> im reading Unity does not play nice with more than 2, and I have ont been able to get my 3rd working
<Ben64> what DE you use doesn't matter
<bigLanky> Ben64, is there some trick to get it to work?
<Ben64> depends on video card and monitors and stuff
<bigLanky> i have 2 of the same vid cards... when using 2 monitors, any combination works just fine.. when I add the 3rd monitor things break down and im lucky to get 1 screen that is functional
<bigLanky> 2 monitors are the same and 1 monitor is different
<bigLanky> but when running 2, the monitors all work in any combo
<bigLanky> have tried with NVIDIA X Server settings and couldn't get it to work
<bigLanky> Ben64 : do you have any experience doing this?
<Ben64> not two cards
<pos> several vulns in current openssl: CVE-2016-7056, CVE-2016-8610, CVE-2017-3731
<wafflejock> bigLanky, have only ever used 2 myself but xrandr may help to see what outputs it shows as connected
<OerHeks> pos, i don't see them here http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<wafflejock> pos, looks like at least the first is not an issue in openssl delivered with versions above 14.04 https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-7056.html
<pos> wafflejock, apparently one of them only applies to 1.0.1
<ppf> another week another critical openssl bug
<ppf> when do they finally get their sh*t together...
<ppf> bigLanky: what's the issue with the third monitor?
<bigLanky> ppf when I hook it up, nothing displays... NVIDIA X Config sees all 3 monitors, when I try to open System -> Dispay I get CRT error
<bigLanky> 1 sec let me reboot so I can put the vid card back in
<ppf> what's a crt error
<bigLanky> ok, so here is my setup now... I have both cards in... monitor #1 and #2 (same model) are hooked to video card 1, working just fine
<bigLanky> monitor #3 hooked to vid card #2, no signal to monitor
<bigLanky> Settings -> Displays shows #1 and #2, but not #3
<ppf> paste the output of xrandr please
<guest-6utpzh> Hi again. So I'm in. Yay!  16.10-amd64.
<guest-6utpzh> So, as you can see by my nick, I'm logged-in as guest. I got my pw wrong. How can I reset it from the guest account?
<gopper> Does anyone know why the titlebar colors of the classic Human theme don't work under Ubuntu 16.04?
<ppf> guest-6utpzh: you can't
<guest-6utpzh> Okay, so what *can* I do?
<ppf> boot into the rescue mode, chroot into the system and change passwords from there
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<bigLanky> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895645/
<andi> Hi
<ppf> bigLanky: now lspci
<mandeep_> my files explorer isnt remembering to hide hidden files. is there something i can do to fix this?
<andi> I do have a computer that just got a brand new x86_64 processor. :) Is that possible to update a i386 system to amd64?
<xangua> andi: other than reinstall, no
<ppf> andi: no, not really. it'll be quicker to reinstall
<bigLanky> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895650/
<ppf> is your third monitor plugged in properly?
<bigLanky> yes
<ppf> did you try other monitors, other cables on the second card
<ioria> bigLanky, i think you already tried with nouveau ?
<bigLanky> it shows with NVIDIA settings - https://s24.postimg.org/drgn60z6t/Screenshot_from_2017_01_30_13_33_24.png
<bigLanky> yes, have tried another monitor, different cables
<bigLanky> these work fine in windows
<guest-6utpzh> thanks ppf.
<bigLanky> NVIDIA X Server Settings show the monitor is disabled and I can assign it to a new screen
<andi> Ok, thanks.
<MarkB2> Something .. odd happened.  I started ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit.  It started to come up.  Some a message blew across the display, the display started to flicker, and it looked like Unity failed somewhere.
<MarkB2> Rebooted... and it's complaining about nouveau "missing".
<MarkB2> At the moment, I'm running from the onboard video adapter, an Intel 915 device.  That seems to be working .. except X seems confused.
<ioria> bigLanky, what video driver are  you using ?
<bigLanky> latest NVIDIA
<ioria> MarkB2, you can paste  sudo lshw -c Video
<bigLanky> https://s24.postimg.org/3qn09uo91/Screenshot_from_2017_01_30_13_40_11.png
<ioria> bigLanky,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<MarkB2> ioria: One moment.. let me get a terminal up. I don't have a  desktop.. no launcher, no clock big purple/chartruse (sp?) display.
<ioria> bigLanky,  ok
<ioria> MarkB2, you can open a console
<ioria> bigLanky, have you already tried with the opensource nouveau ?
<bigLanky> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895686/
<jonathan_> :v
<bigLanky> I did, but I had 2 different cards in at the time
<bigLanky> should I select the Nouveau and try that?
<budRich> hello people. I would be really glad if someone could point me in the right direction here. I tried to install ubuntu (17.04 linuxium (yes i know it's OOS, but please i think the troubleshooting and questions i have are general for all ubuntu releases)). There was a bug in the installer and i now wants to create a new install usb. Problem is i only
<budRich>  have access to my computyer from this liveCD(usb). The USB-key is 32gb, but when i open nautilus it say the disk is 2gb, with 1gb free... I want to download a new ISO (1,3gb) and make a new Live"CD".. ???
<ioria> bigLanky, you can try
<MarkB2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895698/   (will be back in a minute.. call of nature..)
<bigLanky> ok, trying that now
<budRich> download fails due to not enough space problematication
<Ben64> budRich: check out their support channel if they have one, it's not supported here
<mag009_> /wc
<ioria> MarkB2, you can run unity with that card ?
<budRich> Ben64, they have none, but i have been in contact with linuxium dev by mail. He told me to try the latest release, but i cant download it. And as i said, i *think* the problems im having now (not enough space on liveCD) is general and same troubleshooting should work for me.
<Johnson1977> can someone help me with understanding this networking
<Johnson1977> http://pastebin.com/D6UUD3py
<bigLanky> ioria: I switch to the nouveau drivers and now I am down to just 1 monitor
<Johnson1977> I have eth0 set to manual, yet it works as dhcp?
<ioria> bigLanky, ok, reinstall nvidia then .... sy
<budRich> but i understand (i have called OOS, many many times when i worked at Lenovo technical support), if you don't want to touch this. In that case i have to contact a human with an external computer to make me a new liveCD, i can handle it.
<Ben64> budRich: sorry, but since you're not using ubuntu, this channel isn't for you, maybe try ##linux
<bigLanky> ok, do I need to purge nvidia* first?
<budRich> well, i am using ubuntu?
<Ben64> budRich: you're not
<budRich> ok, lets say i was, what would you sugest.
<Ben64> no, stop playing stupid games
<ioria> bigLanky, if you used the gui, just reinstall 375
<Ben64> budRich: go to ##linux where all linux is supported, this channel is for Ubuntu ONLY
<bigLanky> you mean select it from the additional drivers GUI?
<ioria> bigLanky, yes
<budRich> Ben64, ok, but i bet my hat, that they will say, goto #ubuntu
<MarkB2> ioria: Apologies... I'm back.
<ioria> MarkB2, you can run unity with that card ?
<Vlada> Всем привет! I am from Moscow. Does anyone want to chat?
<ioria> MarkB2,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Vlada> Всем привет! I am from Moscow. Does anyone want to chat?
<MarkB2> Right now it's running from the Intel 915 on the motherboard.  It ..was.. running off the 6200 this weekend.
<marco__> q
<MarkB2> ioria: I ran it.  Everything comes up "yes" .
<ioria> MarkB2,   can you paste   cat ~/.xession-errors
<MarkB2> one moment.
<ioria> MarkB2,   can you paste   cat ~/.xsession-errors
<MarkB2> ioria: Yah... I think so.  let me copy/paste to ubuntu.
<ioria> MarkB2,   you can use pastebinit, if you want
<MarkB2> ioria: no pastebinit on the system.  where would it normally be?
<ioria> MarkB2,   you need to install it  ... apt get install pastebinit
<ioria> MarkB2,   then    cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<MarkB2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895750/
<ppf> i'm contractually obliged to point out that pastebinit < ~/.xsession-errors is more better
<ioria> MarkB2,   pastebinit < dmesg | grep Kernel
<ppf> why are there upstart messages in there? you said you were on xenial
<MarkB2> ioria: dmesg | grep kernel produces no output.
<ioria> MarkB2,   dmesg | grep Kernel |pastebinit
<ppf> MarkB2: note the K
<MarkB2> Ah.  Will try again..
<MarkB2> no output.  The dmesg has a LOT of lines about nouveau complaining.  "fail set domain", "validating bo list" "validate: -22"
<ioria> MarkB2,  try again , please       dmesg | grep Kernel |pastebinit
<MarkB2> There are 2499 lines of that nouvea complaint.   Retrying.
<MarkB2> dmesg | grep Kernel produces no output.  I get another shell prompt.
<MarkB2> Let me paste up a chunk of the dmesg output...
<MarkB2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895783/
<ioria> MarkB2, where are you now ? in recovery ? in console ? in gui ?
<MarkB2> When the displays started flashing and things running amuck, I typed CTRL ALT F6 (I think.. many of the alternate consoles weren't responding) and stopped lightdm.  ran  "startx"  and was able to get a shell & then firefox.
<Mrokii> Hello. How are drives mounted when they're not in fstab? I have a 2nd harddrive that is available when I start the desktop but it doesn't have an fstab-entry, so I was wondering how this is done. If anybody could point me to a tutorial instead of explaining it all in here, that would be fine, too.
<ioria> MarkB2,  ls -l ~/.xauthority
<ioria> MarkB2,  ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<bigLanky> ioria: I selected the NVIDIA drivers, rebooted, back to first card with 2 monitors working and 2nd card w/3rd monitor not working
<bigLanky> it shows up in nvidia settings though
<MarkB2> ioria: No file.
<ioria> bigLanky, i was thinking nouveau would have worked ...
<MarkB2> I have a .ICEauthority .
<MarkB2> There is an .Xauthority?
<bigLanky> no go on that :(
<bigLanky> im going to fiddle with nvida settings a bit, try running as root see if that helps
<ioria> MarkB2,  so you don't even get to the login screen ? right ?
<MarkB2> ioria: That is correct.  I do have a .Xauthority.  I own it, it's in my group, and it's 147 bytes long.
<MarkB2> Hm.  .Xauthority  has a .. ?MAGIC-COOKIE-1 in it.
<ioria> MarkB2,  what happened (or what have you done) before the crash ?
<ioria> MarkB2,  and don't use startx, exit from there , get to a console and run  sudo service lightdm restart
<MarkB2> When the crash occurred, there was some long message that flashed across the display.  something about nouveau.  the display cleared then I get purple screens flashing in my face.  CTRL ALT F7 (I think) gave me a blank screen .. then I get a login: prompt.
<MarkB2> Logged in, stopped lightdm, and that stopped the flashing screens (Yes, I went back and looked).
<ioria> MarkB2,  uname -r    ?
<MarkB2> I've been ..afraid.. to reboot the box.
<MarkB2> One moment
<ppf> MarkB2: what about the kernel line
<MarkB2> Linux p630 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> dont use startx on a regular ubuntu desktop setup. look at the owner of the files in your users home.
<Tahr-Poop> Mrokii, i guess its using udev to automount
<Guest12107> Hi again. Was guest-xxxxx remembered my newpw after all. :)
<ioria> MarkB2,  reboot and try to open a console
<Mrokii> Tahr-Poop: Okay, I'll look into that. Thanks.
<MarkB2> ioria: <gulp>  Okay... .. here goes..
<camthesaxman> Is it save to make a link from /usr/include/asm to /usr/include/asm-generic? I'm compiling a program that asks for asm/errno.h, but I just have asm-generic/errno.h.
<camthesaxman> s/save/safe
<dle> Is it just me. or is the Ubuntu Software app a little rough?
<ioria> MarkB2,  uname -r gave you all that output ?
<ppf> camthesaxman: install gcc-multilib
<ppf> although that may be overkill
<anddam> can I remap a couple keys from "English (international AltGr dead keys)" keyboard?
<anddam> or derive one from that
<ppf> camthesaxman: adding the symlink is perfectly safe
<camthesaxman> ppf, I already did. I need c11 and c++14 support, so I added https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test, and I installed gcc-6-multilib and g++-6-multilib and linux-libc-dev.
<camthesaxman> I'm also compiling with the -m32 switch because I need to produce 32-bit binaries.
<ioria> MarkB2,  are you sure you are on a standard ubuntu ?
<ppf> ioria: seems to be gone
<ioria> i see
<ericsysmin> If I wanted to install SELinux on Ubuntu, how would I perform it without the apt install prompting me in another window. (which breaks my shell script)
<ppf> ericsysmin: ubuntu uses apparmor
<ericsysmin> yes, but I want to install selinux
<ericsysmin> so I remove apparmor
<ppf> what's the apt prompt you're worried about?
<ericsysmin> it's a screen just warning to restart
<ericsysmin> i think i will try with -q
<ericsysmin> nope
<bigLanky> so I think I found the issue I was having
<bigLanky> 1) needed to run nvidia-settings as root
<bigLanky> 2) the xorg.conf file on my system was not writable by the program, what I did was move the original to a backup then saved a fresh copy through NVIDIA settings... all 3 monitors are working now :)
<bigLanky> Thanks ppf and ioria for helping me debug!
<MarkB2> Too...much...flashing...purple.
<ppf> MarkB2: cat /etc/*-release please
<ppf> and dmesg | grep Kernel | pastebinit
<MarkB2> At the moment, everything is running except the Nvidia 6200.  That seems .. gone.  Now I have a single display running off the Intel 915 .  Let me get the release up..
<MarkB2> <sigh>  First I'll see about installing pastebinit .
<MarkB2> Okay.. pastebinit is in.
<MarkB2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895936/  That's got the Kernel grep in it.  Now for /etc/*release .
<MarkB2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895939/  and there is the release information
<Bashing-om> bigLanky: Wow .. Great ! After watching you struggle with this for a week .. What a relieve it is :)
<bigLanky> lol no kidding... it has been a long few days
<splash_wave> hey
<splash_wave> im trying to install 4.10 Warty Warthog and in the installation I get cdrom cant be found
<Bashing-om> splash_wave: current release -LTS- is 16.04 . There will and is no support for 4.10 .
<nacc> splash_wave: uh, why would you be installing warty?
<ppf> MarkB2: and is everything working now?
<MarkB2> One moment.. on phone...
<protn> hi, I am using 14.04 remmina to connect to   win server 2012 rdp
<splash_wave> I like using vintage stuff
<protn> I can telnet but remmina yet to work
<splash_wave> does Warty have SATA support or just IDE?
<protn> I tried rdp and all nla and negotiate
<k1l> splash_wave: warty is out of support long time. you will not get support for that anymore.
<splash_wave> i dont need support though
<splash_wave> i dont need updates and such
<nacc> splash_wave: you're in the support channel...
<MarkB2> ppf: Sorry.  Boss calls up and wants something.  The Intel 915 video is working nicely (I'm getting 1280 x 1024 out of it).  But the NVidia interface isn't working right... because booting into that produces flashing purple displays.
<MarkB2> I should say, "Booting using that produces flashing purple displays".
<DiscountMilk> how can i enable root to be auto logged in to the serial console? i followed this tutorial and it only got me a log in prompt :-( https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/06/06/ubuntu-16-04-grub2-and-linux-with-serial-console/
<Bashing-om> DiscountMilk: " only got me a log in
<nacc> DiscountMilk: why would you want to do that? seems incredibly insecure to grant root-level privilege to anyone with physical access?
<Bashing-om>                       prompt " is what a comsole interfasce is :)
<DiscountMilk> so with getty i can do a '-a root' and that gets an auto log in
<DiscountMilk> do not worry about why, this is what i want to do to my machines
<DiscountMilk> ive gotten it with 14.X versions of ubuntu
<DiscountMilk> this tutorial had me play with grub instead using /etc/init settings
<nacc> DiscountMilk: presumably you'd need to add an appropriate /etc/init/tty*.conf and rebuild the initrd (if i had to guess)
<nacc> DiscountMilk: that's what spawns gettys with systemd, iiuc
<DiscountMilk> mhmmm
<protn> any help with remmina?
<DiscountMilk> maybe #Gentoo will know
<nicomachus> I'm pretty sure the Gentoo channel is on a separate server that has to be compiled manually user-side
<koffeinfriedhof> :D
<DiscountMilk> hey at least they know shit. i come here and the first replies are always "actually you dont want to do that." yes. yes i do very much want to do the thing. im not somebodys mom setting up their ubuntu machine, im forced to use it in the env im in
<nicomachus> !language | DiscountMilk
<ubottu> DiscountMilk: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ppf> DiscountMilk: maybe this'll help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Getty#Automatic_login_to_virtual_console
<DiscountMilk> ah ubuntu 16 switched to systemd
<DiscountMilk> thats why
<DiscountMilk> ugh systemd is why i left arch for gentoo lol
<EriC^^> you can run but you can't hide from systemd
<ppf> i think it's awesome. but that's a matter of taste
<DiscountMilk> horrid
<DiscountMilk> inittab ftw
<DiscountMilk> simple and it works
<ppf> (in comparison to gentoo)
<DiscountMilk> but looks like thats what i needed to know
<DiscountMilk> oh well, thanks
<ismdeep> Hi
<the_count> hello! I installed KDE Plasma alongside Unity and then removed it, ever since, at any random interval, Unity is KDE themed, I have tried about everything, purging and reinstalling Unity, removing everything KDE related, but the problem persists.
<Apachez> when ubuntu 16.10 boots the first part (vmlinuz?) is regular text but once initrd fires up the resolution goes hires... is it possible to make the "vmlinuz" part also go hires during boot?
<pavlos> DiscountMilk, take a look at /etc/securetty
<the_count> Anyone?
<akik> the_count: did you remove all the kde packages?
<Bashing-om> the_count: Long fight with unity .. want to try and reset back to defaults ?
<akik> the_count: i had to go into the apt history log file and remove the packages listed there
<the_count> Bashing-om: :D I'm game I haven't really changed anything from defaults
<the_count> akik: I hadn't thought of that
<Bashing-om> the_count: well .. akik has the greater ecperience here . Might be nest to follow his advise and make sure all KDE files are removed .
<the_count> akik: Where do I find the apt history log file?
<akik> the_count: when i installed kde i installed the kubuntu-desktop meta package. then when i tried to remove the whole kde installation it only removed the kubuntu-desktop
<akik> the_count: /var/log/apt/
<genii> the_count: Also /var/log/dpkg.log
<the_count> akik: That's what  I did as well, and then I did a purge of kde*, and it worked for a month maybe and now, it is popping up again
<akik> the_count: i think there could be some option to remove all the dependent packages also but i forgot
<the_count> THere is quite the list there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23896236/
<akik> i think it could be "sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove package" ?
<akik> ah it's the --auto-remove
<xubuntu62i> Gello?
<xubuntu62i> Hello?
<akik> sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove package
<the_count> akik: It is no longer installed, and so, it isn't finding it
<the_count> akik: That's what I did
<akik> the_count: oh well but the file contains the installation information which you can use
<xubuntu62i> Does anyone know why when I download 64-bit Ubuntu they become corrupt? While 32-bit is okay...?
<k1l> xubuntu62i: change the mirror? did you check md5sum?
<EriC^^> xubuntu62i: try a torrent
<xubuntu62i> They're all wrong. And I tried several mirrors
<EriC^^> xubuntu62i: your isp might have a bad cache
<xubuntu62i> Maybe. I'll check soon but now I am on a VM installing Ubuntu
<xubuntu62i> Does anyone of you using Ubuntu on VM? How do you fix performance?
<xubuntu62i> VirtualBox of course
<k1l> install guest additions and give the VM more ressources
<xubuntu62i> I don't know how to put them
<khaled01> Hello Friends
<the_count> akik: The log doesn't contain just a list, it has a whole lot of other unnessesary information as well which apt can't process
<mp68> hi, ubuntu yakkety, i've accidentally messed up uvcvideo and now it won't load, so my webcam doesn't work. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/raw/f3wGfWef how can I reinstall uvcvideo to fix this?
<dspr72> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro retina
<genii> mp68: The uvcvideo.ko file is part of the package linux-image-generic. But depending on HOW you messed it up, reinstalling that might now help. ( like if you made edits to udev scripts for instance which are supposed to detect the camera)
<genii> s/now/not
<qwebirc55289> hi
<qwebirc55289> anyone here?
<qwebirc55289> hi
<genii> qwebirc55289: It just happens to be quiet at the moment. If you have an Ubuntu support question, just state it briefly and with some useful information into the channel generally, and someone may help.
<qwebirc55289> thanks genii
<qwebirc55289> this is my problem: Create a file named substandard in your home directory that contains the file names and lines (the data, not the line numbers) in the grades files where students scored less than ten out of a hundred
<qwebirc55289> I have to do it in one command
<qwebirc55289> I just don't know where to start
<genii> Sounds like homework which they want you to accomplish with shell commands, and not really a support question
<qwebirc55289> general question
<genii> qwebirc55289: The basic idea would be to use grep recursively with a regex and redirect with append to this file
<qwebirc55289> thanks genii...
<Josh_> hey i'm having the could not resolve issue
<misternumberone> genii: mp68 here, thanks, i had both done stuff to the file itself and used udevadm after putting files in /etc/udev/rules.d/, i've now reversed the latter, if i reinstall linux-image-generic should it replace the kernel module with an unmodified one?
<Josh_> i think it is some problem with namespaces or something but I don;t know what to do]
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu Josh_
<Josh_> 16.04 LTS server
<bazhang> Josh_, you got that when trying to update sources or what
<Josh_> ya from sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> Josh_, why not try another server then
<Josh_> what do you mean?
<bazhang> Josh_, try another to server to get the update on
<Josh_> how do i do that?
<genii> misternumberone: Hopefully, yes
<k1l> Josh_: can you run "sudo apt update " and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> Josh_, I'm not sure on how to do that with a server, just desktop, why not ask in #ubuntu-server
<Rockhopper> hi all
<wilbert> oin #archlinux
<bazhang>  /join
<genii> misternumberone: Normally I'd suggest to purge the package before reinstalling, but this is a kernel package so that's a bit dangerous
<Rockhopper> Is there someway to install docear as an application on Ubuntu? I mean I have to launch a shell script now. I want it as an app that can be launched from the launcher for example.
<misternumberone> genii: currently running on the affected kernel so will need to reboot into different one
<genii> mishugashu[m]: The problem is linux-image-generic is for whatever the running kernel is
<Rockhopper> Anyone?
<fujihc> \quit
<k1l> !info docear | Rockhopper
<ubottu> Rockhopper: Package docear does not exist in yakkety
<k1l> Rockhopper: its not in the repos. so you need a 3rd party repo or the install from their webpage.
<k1l> Rockhopper: you can make an own launcher for that program: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<k1l> Rockhopper: according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/getdeb.net/+bug/1609756  its packaged in the getdeb repo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1609756 in GetDeb Software Portal "[Create package] Docear" [Medium,Fix released]
<k1l> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/16.10/?q=docear
<Rockhopper>  thanks k1l I already found out that getdeb has a package, but getdeb itself has to be installed first. I have no clue how reliable this ´getdeb´ is?!
<Rockhopper> k1l can you confirm it´s any good, do you use it?
<k1l> Rockhopper: i neither use getdeb nor docear
<bazhang> Rockhopper, it's third party , so on your own
<Rockhopper> Okay for the time being I´ll use it from command line then. Thanks
<misternumberone> genii: thanks i reinstalled the kernel it works now
<genii> misternumberone: Glad to be of assistance
<jacres> hey everyone, wondering if anyone has any thoughts on a decent way of doing the following. I currently have a 250gb SSD with Windows 10 + Ubuntu on it, OSes only. Data/Programs are currently on a HDD. I'm replacing the HDD with a 500gb SSD and looking to move Windows 10 completely to the 500gb SSD, and making the 250gb SSD Ubuntu only. What's the least painful way of doing this (aside from reinstalling
<jacres> everything).
<jacres> goes without saying, but the HDD has 2 partitions right now (one each for linux/win)
<k1l> jacres: i dont know how windows likes to be put to another disk. but after windows is deleted from ssd250gb you can stretch the ubuntu partition to full extend of the disk and copy the data from the hdd onto it. you will need a live ubuntu for that.
<genii> jacres: You could boot to livecd/usb and dd the 250 over to the 500. Then use gparted to expand the partitions. If you still wanted to use the 250 in same system with 500, also change it's UUID because otherwise both will have same UUID
<jacres> thanks, those are good ideas. I have an unused 250gb partition on the HDD - i'll clone the ssd to that so I have everything backed up on that single HDD
<jacres> and then resize/delete the windows one from the 250gb SSD.. does it matter that the windows partition is before the ubuntu one? can I shift it down?
<genii> jacres: That is why I'm saying to dd the entire 250 to the 500, then gparted. Because it will calculate the partition offsets correctly to make windows boot OK if you remove Ubuntu
<jacres> genii: thanks that makes sense. I'm wondering about on the 250gb SSD, it's [win10][ubuntu] for partitions.. if I get rid of win10 on the 250, it'll be [unallocated][ubuntu]. I've extended partitions forward, but can they be moved "down"?
<k1l> yes
<genii> yes
<jacres> ok great
<jacres> thanks for the ideas
<jacres> be back in 2 days with "Lost all my data and had no backups. How can I restore everything?"
<k1l> :)
<bazhang> create backups now
<MarcoP> this way is recommended to change interface name but I do not see this file:  sudo cp /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.back
<MarcoP> the persistent.net.fules file
<genii> If you use dd, add some bs= with reasonable size to make it go faster. If you want to check progress, look into using pv with dd so you can see how much is done
<bhikkhusubhuti> Hello, somehow my computer all of a sudden does not allow cheese to use the camera with out running in root (that took a lot of time to figure out).  anyone know how that happened..
<bhikkhusubhuti> it says device not found
<jacres> for sure, I learned my lesson. Have dailies now + offsite. Had to use an hd recovery tool to get everything back, never again
#ubuntu 2017-01-31
<jacres> genii: thanks, I didn't know about pv, will look into it - dd has left me hanging quite a few times (well thinkging it was frozen)
<jeffreylevesque> what's the package for syslog?
<jeffreylevesque> apt-get install syslog, apt-get install syslogd?
<genii> jacres: For dd hard drive to a new larger drive with pv I usually do like: sudo dd if=sda bs=512M | pv | of=/dev/sdb
<jacres> genii: great, I'll give that a go. Thanks
<genii> jacres: Do you want the windows drive to still use GRUB, or revert to Windows MBR?
<jacres> i'm ok with using grub. I like the option on boot
<jacres> and i'll be UEFI
<genii> jacres: OK, so then no modifications in this case to the instructions already provided
<jacres> does that simplify putting things on different drives? that's one thing I'm not sure about
<jacres> in terms of windows being happy on D:\
<genii> jacres: If it thinks it's on C: now it will still think it's on C: after the move
<jacres> so put the 500gb SSD as C:\, and the 250 Ubuntu as D:\
<jacres> grub would go on the 500gb SSD
<genii> jacres: With the method I described earler, after dd and gparted process, you move the 500 now to where the 250 used to be on the hardware
<genii> jacres: And the 250 some other place
<jacres> that makes sense. And then delete win on 250, resize
<genii> And windows will not know the difference from before
<jacres> ok completely makes sense now - i see it
<jacres> thanks for the help ++appreciated
<genii> jacres: Glad to assist
<JohnDoe2> hello, does anyone know what sshfs logs at debug3 are saying? I can't figure it out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23896724/ that's what was output as it crashed when I clicked the ssh mount in Nautilus. And it keeps happening every few seconds.
<PrincessBob> can i ask questions bout the ubuntu one store here?
<Guest54145> Is there a native colour-temperature app in the respositories, or is f.lux d/l still the way to go?
<Guest54145> erm...
<k1l> Guest54145: redshift is in the repos
<Guest54145> k1l:Ah, thanks.
<Guest54145> Is that the first part of a Can. postal code, k1l?
<k1l> no
<PrincessBob> ok....   i am new to ubuntu... just made an ubuntu one account.... it lets me log in under firefox windows 10... but i cant log in under ubuntu VM...
<PrincessBob> any ideas?
<dimisdas> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<PrincessBob> no
<PrincessBob> lemme try that
<PrincessBob> one min
<PrincessBob> lol
<PrincessBob> still nothing
<JohnDoe2> PrincessBob does the VM have internet access? What's the error message when you try to log in?
<PrincessBob> yes it does....      it says invalid email/password
<PrincessBob> im installing what i ndeed by the terminal sudo method
<PrincessBob> im owrking on an email to isd support
<PrincessBob> and my bi directional copy paste isnt workin either, though i have to clicked TO work...
<ytrezq> Hello, how I can listen for write on file which is type socket ? I tried tail ‑f /tmp/mysock but I got a no such device or address error. http://unix.stackexchange.com/q/106785
<Sean_McG> you can't.
<Sean_McG> the answers on that page explain why
<Sean_McG> basically, a socket isn't really a file.
<dcassler> Hi, is there any way to get to jabber on this?
<bazhang> !info xmpp
<ubottu> Package xmpp does not exist in yakkety
<dcassler> !info xmpp
<stupidkeyboard> For the last two versions of Ubuntu I've been having trouble with the keyboard freezing. I've tried wireless, wired, different brands and different USB ports. I have a wireless USB mouse and while the keyboard input is frozen, it still works fine. First the keyboard slows down, then stops, then the last x keys show up on screen but not all of them. Any ideas?
<Sean_McG> stupidkeyboard: sounds like a hardware issue
<Lavinho> good night
<Sean_McG> night.
<Lavinho> Realtek ALC255  noise
<Lavinho> what is the problem
<Lavinho> ?
<Sean_McG> forgot my mind reading helmet.
<bazhang> Lavinho, check in alsamixer
<bazhang> Lavinho, is PCM set to 100
<Lavinho> yes
<bazhang> set it to 80
<Lavinho> to be continued
<Lavinho> continued
<bazhang> Lavinho, what does that mean
<bazhang> Lavinho, did you change the setting of PCM or not
<Lavinho> Continues to make noise
<Lavinho> yes change
<bazhang> Lavinho, at what setting of PCM does it stop
<Sean_McG> could be an electrically noisy case... this is why onboard audio is not so great
<Lavinho> continuoos
<bazhang> Lavinho, what steps have you taken
<joel_> Hey gan
<joel_> gang
<joel_> anyone know how to get qbittorrent connected on mint
<EmberCrest> Anyone know of a handy way to disable the touchpad while a USB mouse is inserted?
<Lavinho> as well
<bazhang> ask mintsupport joel_
<joel_> thanks baz
<bazhang> !mintsupport | joel_
<ubottu> joel_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lavinho> bazhang:
<Lavinho> wa
<Lavinho> as well
<bazhang> Lavinho, have you done it in increments of 10 starting at zero
<Lavinho> yes
<bazhang> Lavinho, giving us one words answers wont get you much help here
<bazhang> Lavinho, what are you trying to play, what software are you using to play it, which version of ubuntu
<Lavinho> i am portuguese
<Lavinho> 16.04
<Lavinho> trying 14.04
<bazhang> Lavinho, what about the other two questions I just asked
<Lavinho> last
<bazhang> Lavinho, last what
<Lavinho> last question
<bazhang> Lavinho, hello
<bazhang> Lavinho, I need you to answer all of those three questions
<Sean_McG> language barrier is definitely making this more difficult than it needs to be
<JohnDoe2> PrincessBob the copy-paste between host and VM requires some kind of service running in the VM. I'd google how to install the "tool" package for the VM software you are using. And you did triple check that you have the right email and password, right? Do not rely on copy pasting that...
<Lavinho> What do I do ?
<bazhang> Lavinho, what are you trying to play
<bazhang> and what software are you trying to play it with
<Lavinho> alsamixer
<bazhang> Lavinho, thats not a player
<bazhang> Lavinho, and that is not something you listen to
<Lavinho> No player simply makes noise
<Lavinho> youtube no
<bazhang> Lavinho, I am trying to listen to an mp3 with mplayer/vlc whatever
<Lavinho> yes
<bazhang> Lavinho, tell us which ones
<Lavinho> vloc
<bazhang> Lavinho, is the english here to difficult for you to understand
<Lavinho> vlc
<bazhang> Lavinho, did you want portuguese language support instead
<Lavinho> There is no driver for this card
<Lavinho> ?
<bazhang> Lavinho, is the english too difficult for you
<Lavinho> google transkate
<bazhang> Lavinho, did you want portuguese language support instead
<Lavinho> sorry
<minimec> EmberCrest: If you always use the same mouse you could create a 'udev rule' that disables the touchpad once the USB mouse is connected.
<EmberCrest> Yeah I do use the same mouse
<bazhang> !pt | Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EmberCrest> any guides to send me?
<bazhang> try using the portuguese channel Lavinho
<Lavinho> ok
<Lavinho> sorry
<EmberCrest> minimec: surprised someone acc got back to me lmao
<minimec> EmberCrest: So first part would be to know, how to disable the touchpad with a terminal command..., like maybe 'synclient TouchpadOff=1'
<j47d55e> hi everybody
<EmberCrest> Yeah that works for my mouse
<EmberCrest> Wait no it doesnt.
<EmberCrest> Just tried it out.
<EmberCrest> :/
<minimec> EmberCrest: You can probably do this with 'xinput'. First type 'xinput' and identify the touchpad.
<EmberCrest> well it's a synaptics touchpad..
<EmberCrest> so im not understanding why Synclient TouchpadOff=1 isn't working
<minimec> EmberCrest: Now with the device id you can probably do 'xinput set-prop <ID> "Device Enabled" 0
<EmberCrest> synclient says TouchpadOff=2
<EmberCrest> ?_?
<minimec> EmberCrest: Try with xinput. It's 'driver agnostic'...
<EmberCrest> Ah wait I have TWO touchpads. DLL0704:01 06CB:76AE Touchpad
<EmberCrest> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<EmberCrest> im guessing the other one is virtual
<Delphin> Hi! is there a web interface for configuring VPN's on linux?
<EmberCrest> Ok sweet. Got it disabled.
<avoider> Hi yes i need some quick help.
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/4tEqmRxB
<minimec> EmberCrest: So in xinput I get '? ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone XTD id=11'. So to disable my mouse I would do 'xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0'
<citizen_> Guys I'm not liking MATE.
<citizen_> Im going back to windows
<EmberCrest> Yeah I know how to do it dw
<avoider> How to i activate the wifi usb stick once i have it installed?
<EmberCrest> i was just perplexed that I have two touchpads
<avoider> i see its detecting the usb wifi, but i cant see how i can use it.
<Sean_McG> minimec: are those ID #'s guaranteed to persist after a reboot/restart of X?
<avoider> Any ideas pleasE?
<minimec> Sean_McG: I think they do, unless the desired device is a 'removable' device too, meaning you might plug it into a different usb port.
<EmberCrest> Yeah it is removable.
<EmberCrest> but i try to put it into the same port each time.
<EmberCrest> but w.e. I'll just manually do it, it's fine.
<EmberCrest> Just kinda nice to have that with Windows.
<minimec> EmberCrest: But the touchpad is not removable, so it will always have the same ID.
<EmberCrest> ^^ yeah but I'd have to iterate over each USB port if I wrote a rule
<EmberCrest> I mean really im a traitor to ubuntu, I only dual-boot for work.
<EmberCrest> Not on principle :D
<minimec> EmberCrest: You will recognize the mouse with its device ID, wich is alwys the same. You can check that with 'lsusb' My Roccat Krone would be '1e7d:2e22'
<minimec> EmberCrest: Now you will have to create a udev rule that handles plug/unplug of your mouse and disables/enables the touchpad accordingly.
<minimec> EmberCrest: something like this... http://granjow.net/udev-rules.html
<EmberCrest> hm ok. maybe ill try it, I dunno. im allowing myself to be distracted by this issue at htis point, I got real work to do
<EmberCrest> but one more question I had
<EmberCrest> Does anyone know if it's possible to make calls using an iPhone over bluetooth in ubuntu
<EmberCrest> like is that something that Ubuntu could POTENTIALLY support assuming that my hardware actually supports it
<Sean_McG> kind of doubt it, seems like the sort of thing Apple would prevent you from doing
<EmberCrest> god im so jealous of mac users getting this "Continuity" shit
<EmberCrest> they can send and receive SMS on their desktops, make calls, universal clipboard..
<EmberCrest> their OS is attrotious to use but those perks, man.
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/4ZNBSfFL
<avoider> i dont seem to be gettign any errors
<avoider> any ideas how to get it to work?
<Sean_McG> avoider: you might need to create a udev rule to load whatever module that usb wifi needs
<avoider> how do i do this? i been struglling with this for days before i came here for help
<avoider> looked several places on forums.
<minimec> avoider: Looks like you had to compile the driver for that device yourself on earlier ubuntu versions. http://askubuntu.com/a/642812
<Sean_McG> oh, or that
<ckeeney> js
<minimec> avoider: Check with 'iwconfig' if the wifi device is recognized. Also check lsmod for the eventually loaded drivers.
<avoider> i used that site to install everything
<mlw> Has anyone here had any luck with setting up a monodevelop/monogame environment in 16.04?
<adymitruk> I'm using alpine mail and it keeps opening links in firefox instead of chromium. Chromium is my default browser. xdg-open google.com from the command line does the expected and opens a new tab in chromium. I changed the url viewer is alpine to xdg-open and it keeps launching firefox. Any ideas?
<avoider> i followed that tutioual
<avoider> nothing happened.
<avoider> i even rebooted.
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/4ZNBSfFL
<avoider> i see its detecting it.
<Sean_McG> but it's only detecting the USB device, you still need it to load the correct module so that it can bind to it
<avoider> so how do i do that?
<avoider> i followed copy to paste
<Sean_McG> I think someone posted a link
<avoider> from that tut that was provided
<avoider> i did that.
<avoider> i even redit it says everything is installed/there
<Sean_McG> if you lsmod, is that rtlwhatever module loaded?
<avoider> http://pastebin.com/7N49nLVz
<maciej> Hello, does anyone here know how to work base16 builder?
<avoider> that is the output from lsmod
<Sean_McG> OK, I'm not sure... r8169 might be it, but it also might not
<avoider> how can i load it by command?
<Sean_McG> 'modprobe <whatever>' , replacing <whatever> with the name of the module you built from the instructions
<avoider> foreal@foreal-desktop:~$ modprobe rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<avoider> modprobe: FATAL: Module rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic
<Sean_McG> OK, you didn't build the module then
<Sean_McG> it's not likely called the name of the directory
<Sean_McG> also, I'm not sure you can modprobe as non-root
<hank8989> hello i was wondering how to use a windows wireless driver in kubuntu 16.04 as i have noticed the windows wireless drivers install utility is not listed in that version
<k1l> hank8989: you dont use windows drivers anymore.
<avoider> i tried with root
<avoider> same error
<hank8989> ah ok than how to i install the driver for my wireless network adapter when it has interet because the wireless adapter is not working
<Biosphere_50> hank8989: Use additional drivers application to load extra drivers but you may need to tether for internet access
<Sean_McG> OK you'll need to go back to that tutorial and be sure to build the module correctly
<Sean_McG> make sure you have dkms installed.
<k1l> hank8989: that depends on the exact card in use. "lspci" or "lsusb" will list them. show the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<avoider> i did all them steps
<avoider> correctly
<avoider> and dkms is installed
<avoider> everything says its installed.
<Sean_McG> OK, what does 'dkms status' say
<Sean_McG> ?
<avoider> root@foreal-desktop:~# dkms status
<avoider> rtl8812au, 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg, 4.4.0-59-generic, x86_64: installed
<avoider> rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux, 1.0, 4.4.0-59-generic, x86_64: installed
<Sean_McG> hmmmmm
<minimec> avoider: the name of the module is either 'rtl8812au' or '8821au'. Maybe just try to reboot once and plug the dongle...
<Sean_McG> ^
<Sean_McG> the instructions suggest you don't have to reboot
<avoider> so unplug it and reboot?
<Biosphere_50> avoider: did you try using additional drivers application?
<avoider> i new to linux so some of this is greek to me.
<Biosphere_50> thas ok we were all there once before
<Biosphere_50> some sooner then later
<avoider> all i did was find that site before i came here
<avoider> did all the steps over and over
<minimec> avoider: You can reboot with the device plugged. That should do.
<avoider> ok
<Biosphere_50> try opening additional drivers see if it lists the firware for the wifi card
<zxl> anyone knows how to cross compile kernel
<minimec> avoider: The driver should be loaded automatically if installed correctly.
<zxl> i always fail
<avoider> minimec, there is no wrong way to do it if you copy and paste.
<avoider> and it tells me when i redo it its all installed.
<minimec> avoider: I agree..
<hank8989> its a netgear wna3100 broadcom bcm43231 chipset usb adapter
<zxl> anyone help me
<zxl> cross compile raspberrypi kernel
<minimec> zxl: For what platform? Here is one guide for ARM... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<zxl> yes,arm cortex a53
<zxl> x64 cpu
<Watcher7> Hello! Reference picture: https://i.imgur.com/kKap1VO.png
<Watcher7> Does anyone know if it's possible increase the size of the active and selected "indicator" dots on the unity launcher?
<hank8989> kl1: its a netgear wna3100 broadcom bcm43231 chipset usb adapter
<foreal> okay i rebooted, nothing happened.
<Watcher7> If it's not possible to increase the size of the dots via a UI option or configuration file change then maybe someone can tell me where the source images for them are located?
<Watcher7> I gave /usr/share/unity/icons/ a couple of passes with my eyes already, but I didn't see them there.
<Biosphere_50> Watcher7: are you talking about the boot splash loader plymouth or the login?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | hank8989
<ubottu> hank8989: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Watcher7> Biosphere_50, talking about the launcher panel.
<Watcher7> As in the one that holds active and 'favorite' applications.
<foreal> minimec, you still here?
<Biosphere_50> you mean the active windows that show a little tiny dot underneath?
<minimec> foreal: Yes... Did we talk before?
<foreal> avoider
<foreal> im on the ubuntu machine.
<minimec> foreal: Ok.
<foreal> so  i don't have to run back forth from pc to pc.
<hank8989> mine is not supported under that driver :-(
<Watcher7> Biosphere_50, yeah, with a dot above showing the current 'selected' application.
<Watcher7> I'm wondering where the source images for those dots are.
<foreal> I just don't seem to understand it displays the device, the drivers installed, still not work.
<Watcher7> Or if they can have their size increased via some other way.
<Biosphere_50> Watcher7: unfortunately I haven't messed with that before but i'm xubuntu so i don't use the unity panel sorry
<Watcher7> That's ok, thank you for your time.
<Biosphere_50> Watcher7: if you enlarge the panel does it make it bigger
<minimec> foreal: What does 'iwconfig' say?
<foreal> enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<foreal> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Watcher7> I've not tested that, but I'd prefer to keep the panel at its current size.
<Biosphere_50> I would assume it would be an appearance thing... theme maybe
<Biosphere_50> I understand but if you change the size does it enlarge or not just curious
<Watcher7> I've looked there and also in the unity tweak application, but I've not seen it referenced in any of the menus.
<Watcher7> One second.
<hank8989> in 14.04 i used the windows wireless drivers to install my drivers
<Watcher7> Biosphere_50, yes the dots scale to match application icon size.
<Biosphere_50> oh ok
<minimec> foreal: I see.. I don't really know how to give you further help. I can point you to the official installation guide of the driver developer @ github... https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au
<Biosphere_50> so I believe it would be a theme option or script file that would do that
<foreal> okay thanks mate.
<foreal> appericate it.
<Biosphere_50> whateve theme your using for your unity desktop see if you can find the folder and see whats inside
<Biosphere_50> should be a script thing
<minimec> foreal: No problem.
<Watcher7> Biosphere_50, I just switched themes to see if the 'dots' changed. It does seem that the dots are actually theme dependent.
<Watcher7> I thought they were the same across themes.
<Watcher7> I think the themes I used for testing that earlier were so similar that
<Watcher7> I reached the conclusion that it was unity itself that handled them
<Watcher7> I'll dig around in the GTK theme now.
<Biosphere_50> aight good luck
<hank8989> thank you for the help
<Watcher7> They seem to be named launcher_arrow_<three_letter_string>_<size?>.svg
<Watcher7> I'll just replace the smaller icons with the larger ones.
<Watcher7> Thanks for your help Biosphere_50 have a nice day.
<Biosphere_50> Watcher7: you man take care
<cruncher> hi
<cruncher> does it exist something like snapshots.debian.org but for ubuntu packages?
<linux228> hi, how can I see what file permission applies to each file when the output is e.g. -rw-r--r-- when I do ls -l on a directory?
<cruncher> im looking for 13.04 packages, but they are not selectable in packages.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> linux228: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions .
<Bashing-om> !13.04 | cruncher
<ubottu> cruncher: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cruncher> ubottu, yes, i know, so tehre is no archive of eol versions liek debian has?
<cruncher> Bashing-om, ^^
<cruncher> i will check the isos then...
<Bashing-om> cruncher: Well .. maybe, there is http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ .
<linux228> Bashing-om: I was reading that but I can't work out the simple part which is just listing the files that i've just looked at the permissions for
<linux228> like ls -l gives me -r for example, how do i list those two files?
<Biosphere_50> linux228: not sure what you asking exactly you want to know how to display the file permissions for only two specific files using ls -l there is also ll
<wedgie> linux228: maybe back up just a bit... what are you actually trying to do?
<Biosphere_50> wedgie: my centiments exactly
<linux228> I'm looking at a directory to see what files are in it and what their permissions are
<db0> Hi all
<Bashing-om> linux228: Pardom me if U am being dense her .. but the 'r' in the permissiins files is to indicate that "read" us avaialable in that contect . Has nothing to do with any additional listing .
<linux228> I ran ls -l in the directory and got back -rw-r--r-- so I assume there's 9 files in there?
<Biosphere_50> linux228: your trying to the list the files in the directory using ls -l "directory name"
<linux228> yes Biosphere_50
<Biosphere_50> linux228: ok I think I understand now one sec
<linux228> it's the /etc/shadow directory if it's relevant
<Biosphere_50> linux228: should be able todo ls -l /etc/shadow/
<Biosphere_50> but you need access to thie directory may need to sudo it
<linux228> i have root access
<linux228> yeah, i get back -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 704 mar 3 2011 /etc/shadow
<Biosphere_50> not the contents of the folder?
<Biosphere_50> make sure you leave a trailing /
<Biosphere_50> shadow is a file not a directory
<linux228> oh is it :|
<Biosphere_50> roger that
<Biosphere_50> it would have a leading d if it was a directory before the drw-r--r--
<linux228> aha, leading -, I get it. So now I just need to decipher the rest haha
<Biosphere_50> the first group is user then group perminission and the last group is other
<Biosphere_50> example -rwx is for user perms
<Biosphere_50> -rwxrwx is for group perms
<Biosphere_50> -rwxrwxrwx is for other if you catch my drift
<linux228> thanks a lot man
<Biosphere_50> first character is to identify if its a directory
<Biosphere_50> no problem
<linux228> -rw-r--r-- would be a file where owner can read, write but not execute, and group can read only, and same with other. Makes sense :D
<Biosphere_50> exactly, bingo you got it
<cvn57l1sddk42ljq> Is there an easy way to reversibly switch from a live wary 5.5.1 linux to ubuntu?
<u0_a174> i dount know i only just got here
<Biosphere_50> cvn57l1sddk42ljq: you want both or just switch
<cvn57l1sddk42ljq> let's try both, I am mostly just curious; otherwise, bad case I will reboot wary
<Biosphere_50> cvn57l1sddk42ljq: need to create a new partiion
<Biosphere_50> cvn57l1sddk42ljq: if you have a seperate disk even better
<Biosphere_50> cvn57l1sddk42ljq: whats your bootloader will probably need grub2 thats whats i'm familiar with
<cvn57l1sddk42ljq> can this be done if I don't have a permanent disk, like no harddisk or flashdisk or floppy
<Biosphere_50> ya
<Biosphere_50> well you need hard drive space at least
<cvn57l1sddk42ljq> oh, will ram space work?
<Biosphere_50> create a new ext4 partiion install ubuntu on it then update your grub to detect the new os then select on startup
<Biosphere_50> backup everything
<cvn57l1sddk42ljq> nvm, I can't even backup this system ...
<Biosphere_50> cuz you need to make sure when you install the new os you don't overwrite your existing os
<Biosphere_50> sepearte disk is best
<Biosphere_50> physical
<Biosphere_50> flashdrive would work
<Biosphere_50> but its slow
<ob9> I have an old Dell D600 i'm trying to turn into a file server(just to teach myself how to do it outside of a VM really) - if i put install the last non-pae ubuntu server release(11.04 I think), would it possible to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu server?
<Biosphere_50> ob9: you want to keep data?
<Bashing-om> ob9: Now 14.04 Lubuntu has support for non-pae: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 .
<citizen_> Hey guy! I've been wondering how to install a tar.gz package using the terminal.
<JohnDoe2> .tar.gz is an archive format, just like .zip
<JohnDoe2> to unarchive it you can use tar zxf archive.name.tar.gz
<citizen_> ok ill try that thanks
<rypervenche> citizen_: The better question is why are you trying to install a package outside of the package manager?
<citizen_> because its not in the package manager
<citizen_> I says file cant be located.
<citizen_> Do I need to do "sudo" ???
<citizen_> *It
<Biosphere_50> citizen_: you need to extract it first someplace tar -zxv "achive.tar.gz"
<citizen_> biosphere: I already did that.
<citizen_> Maybe I should go back to windows...
<Biosphere_50> citizen_: what you get out of it a make file or
<Biosphere_50> .deb
<Biosphere_50> if you using ubuntu you should be using apt-get install package
<citizen_> That won't work either
<citizen_> Arent we all on Ubuntu?
<Biosphere_50> what the package your trying to install
<citizen_> usb-imagewriter
<Biosphere_50> what version of ubuntu
<citizen_> You mean what version I'm using?
<Biosphere_50> yes
<citizen_> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 MATE
<Biosphere_50> cibs: its not availabler for our version I guess from what i'm seeing... because it has old dependencies
<Biosphere_50> cibs: sorry
<citizen_> It's cool
<citizen_> And Biosphere
<Biosphere_50> citizen_:  its not availabler for our version I guess from what i'm seeing... because it has old            │ akik
<Biosphere_50>                           | dependencies
<citizen_> Do you think Windows 10 is better than Ubuntu MATE
<citizen_> Cause I wanna switch
<Biosphere_50> citizen_: i'm not a liberty to discuss windows since I can't stand windows
<citizen_> Why not?
<JohnDoe2> better is very subjective. Use whatever operating system works for your specific needs.
<Biosphere_50> citizen_: I would recommmend kubuntu 16.04 for you install with kde4 plasma if your windows 10 buff
<citizen_> I think Windows 10 is bad as well way too many viruses
<citizen_> The first time I started up Vista I already got pop ups.
<Biosphere_50> its unstable
<Biosphere_50> lets just say I don't have to reboot
<Biosphere_50> ever
<citizen_> So how else can I burn an .iso to my usb?
<Biosphere_50> using dd
<citizen_> DD?
<Biosphere_50> roger that dd
<Biosphere_50> standby for details
<Biosphere_50> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_cloning
<citizen_> I'm only 12 by the way.
<Biosphere_50> disk cloning
<Biosphere_50> citizen_: age is ireleven
<Biosphere_50> irrelevent
<citizen_> I know. So is Microsoft
<Biosphere_50> but it will overwrite the drive
<Biosphere_50> make sure you pick the correct drive and use the iso as your if
<citizen_> If?
<Biosphere_50> input option
<citizen_> Is it possible to just
<Biosphere_50> use a gui
<citizen_> Directly place the iso image to the usb
<citizen_> Will it still work?
<Biosphere_50> you want to transfer the file or use the contents of the iso
<the-listener> help
<citizen_> I want to install Ubuntu 16.04 LTS so I can switch.
<citizen_> Oh and I want to use the .iso image
<Biosphere_50> you have a blank flash drive
<citizen_> Yes
<the-listener> exit
<MSDOS6> hi is this the place to ask ms-dos questions?
<alex__> Hello all
<citizen_> Hello alex__
<citizen_> See ya guys I'm moving back to microsoft
<alex__> I'm on a vm, so I'm on both at once
<Olufunmilayo> hey guys question. I have set my iptables to log, which they are, and the logs are going to /var/log/messages. I have changed that in rsyslog to instead send them to a log file of their own and it works but however /var/log/messages is still being logged to as well. the way that I sent the logs to my custom log file is to add at the bottom of rsyslog the following ";msg. contains, "whatever" /var/log/whatever.log ;msg, contains,
<Olufunmilayo> "whatever" ~    what I'd like to do is have the iptable logs go to just the log file I direct it to and no where else, anyone have any idea what I missed or care to help guide me in the right direction?
<testuser2> hi
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, anyone familiar with the following syslog error:
<jimtendo-X540S> [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A (start=13254 end=13255) time 205 us, min 763, max 767, scanline start 753, end 775
<jimtendo-X540S> ... this error seems to pop up between half hour to two hours of use and makes my PC incredibly slow. I've tried various Kernel's between 4.4 and 4.8, but all seem to be getting hit with this. Just hoping someone might be able to shed some light.
<Tahr-Poop> jimtendo-X540S, check 11th comment https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=214177
<PrincessBob> ok.. i got bi direction copy paste enabled in virtual box.. but its not working... does it have something to do with that 'insert guest cd' thing?
<malkauns> is there any other desktop environment that has trail focus like unity/compiz?
<hateball> malkauns: do you mean "focus follows mouse" ?
<malkauns> nope
<malkauns> windows that are out of focus are progressively dimmed
<malkauns> depending on the settings
<PrincessBob> where would i look in ubuntu settings?
<malkauns> so if u click on 10 windows in order, window 1 will be the darkest and window 10 the lightest
<PrincessBob> oh nm
<ignacio> G'night
<berkiyo> *buntu > Arch
<nedi> hallo
<Xz> hi there
<Xz> I'm happy new ubuntu user
<Xz> without drivers for my graphics card
<Xz> I have Nvidia Quadro 1000m
<Xz> anybody knows what to do with it now?
<tatertots> Xz: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> Xz: let me know when it's completed
<Xz> tatertots: what's pastebinit? something like pastebin.com ?
<tatertots> Xz: pastebinit - command-line pastebin client
<Xz> tatertots: ok, installed
<tatertots> Xz: in terminal>       inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> Xz: press enter         share url/link here
<tatertots> Xz: nothing unique to your person is in the link so dont worry
<Xz> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898252/
<Xz> tatertots: that's a cool tool by the way
<tatertots> Xz: in terminal>       ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<tatertots> Xz: press enter         share url/link here
<Xz> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898259/
<rifter> yeah tatertots had me install it before and I definitely like it
<tatertots> Xz: in terminal>       cat var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<tatertots> Xz: press enter         share url/link here
<Xz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898312/
<Xz> tatertots: that laptop has 2 graphics cards, Nvidia and Intel
<Xz> tatertots: I believe currently it's set in UEFI as 'auto' which means they can switch (I think)
<tatertots> Xz: in terminal>       lspci|grep VGA|pastebinit
<tatertots> Xz: press enter         share url/link here
<Xz> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898319/
<tatertots> Xz: in terminal>       apt list --installed|pastebinit
<tatertots> Xz: press enter         share url/link here
<tatertots> Xz: have you used driver manager to install the nvidia 367?
<rellis> Can anyone think of a creative reason why an ftps connection would run very slow? ie the login and then the LIST command take a long time to run and then fail sometimes
<Xz> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898327/
<rellis> i have tried multiple different clients
<tatertots> Xz: you will noticed nvidia-367 as an option in "additional drivers"
<Xz> tatertots: where exactly?
<Xz> tatertots: I don't know what's additional drivers, I don't know Ubuntu GUI
<Xz> tatertots: I'm heavy debian user on a daily basis :)
<tatertots> Xz: sudo apt install nvidia-367
<Xz> tatertots: yeah, just found the GUI with additional drivers
<Xz> tatertots: ok
<tatertots> Xz: ignore my command
<tatertots> Xz: use the GUI
<Xz> tatertots: really?
<tatertots> Xz: thats what it's there for
<Xz> tatertots: ok, clicking '367' on gui?
<tatertots> Xz: install 367 using the GUI driver tool
<tatertots> Xz: after nvidia-367 install using gui tool is completed reboot
<Xz> tatertots: ok, will do
<sirv> rellis .. use SCP
<rellis> sirv: Ya, SFTP/SCP work fine
<rellis> something particular to FTPS, which im stuck with
<Xz> rellis: use scp and move on!
<sirv> and u need FTPS urgently ?
<rellis> well, we have a piece of software provided by a var that's is using FTPS to communicate
<rellis> so it's a significant chore to get them to go change the software
<tatertots> Xz: what the nvidia-367 installation successful?
<Xz> tatertots: still going
<Xz> tatertots: nearly finished
<hateball> takes a while to build the new modules
<Xz> tatertots: why doesn't installer install it right away?
<hateball> Xz: just for future reference, if you prefer cli then "ubuntu-drivers" is the equiv of that gui
<Xz> hateball: cool, thanks
<tatertots> Xz: some users may want to use nouveau
<Xz> hateball: yes, I prefer cli
<Xz> tatertots: looks like nouveau is way worse
<testuser2> hi
<Xz> tatertots: I'm actually booting with 'nomodeset' because otherwise I cannot use graphics at all
<testuser2> who changed the rules in morning?
<testuser2> Banning unregistered users is So Trump.
<testuser2>  iwant to to protest.
<testuser2> oh. wrong channel!
<hateball> Xz: for 9xx and up there is no nouveau support at all
<hateball> Ideally there'd be a script to detect your chipset and automatically install the nvidia modules
<Xz> hateball: yes, that's preferred
<Xz> hateball: I'm tired of distros that require daily maintenance
<max12345> Hello. My aptitude is busy generating /boot/initrd.img-number and seems to be no end to it. What is happening?
<Xz> hateball: actually Ubuntu has buggy driver for my 5GHz WiFi
<Xz> hateball: but I can live with 2.4GHz version
<tatertots> Xz: maintenance?....isn't this a new install?
<Xz> tatertots: well, I'm just saying that some distros just don't work every now and then
<Xz> tatertots: little things break down
<Xz> tatertots: that's what pisses me off
<Xz> tatertots: ubuntu so far is ok
<testuser2> Xz: which distro?
<tatertots> Xz: oh i see
<Xz> tatertots: however, spent 4 days to install it on USB stick
<Xz> tatertots: in secure mode
<Xz> tatertots: 4 days fight and then I found a bug that nobody actually fixed
<Xz> tatertots: but bug description gave me an idea on how to work around it
<tatertots> Xz: four days..that's one heck of a fight
<Xz> tatertots: it is
<Xz> tatertots: was about to give up
<Xz> tatertots: kicked-off fedora live
<Xz> tatertots: and it didn't have my WiFi driver at all
<Xz> tatertots: so I gave up on fedora right away
<testuser2> haha. Feroda.
<Xz> tatertots: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1366546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366546 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't provide \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI for UEFI systems" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Xz> tatertots: that's the bug
<tatertots> Xz: your Intel Wireless 8260 seems to be working fine in ubuntu
<Xz> tatertots: well, 2.4GHz version does
<Xz> tatertots: 5GHz seems to be working fine until I try to ssh
<Xz> tatertots: then it hangs
<Xz> tatertots: like it had some problems with MTU or something else
<Xz> tatertots: I don't want to debug it!
<Xz> tatertots: windows is so much better providing initial user experience
<Xz> tatertots: but let's hope we get there with Linux distros too
<Xz> tatertots: it's actually pretty good these days for Linux
<Xz> tatertots: graphics cards and gaming in general is way behind
<Xz> tatertots: but other stuff is alright
<max12345> Should initramfs generate lots of images on apt upgrade?
<Xz> tatertots: my nvidia installation is stuck
<tatertots> Xz: ssh hangs or network connectivity itself is disrupted?
<Xz> but aptd takes 100% cpu
<Xz> tatertots: it's only ssh that's affected
<Xz> tatertots: network works fine
<Xz> tatertots: it's only ssh interactive session
<Xz> tatertots: I can 'ssh user@server "command"' just fine
<Xz> tatertots: but if I want prompt - it hangs
<Xz> tatertots: spent some time digging over internet about that one too
<tatertots> Xz: hmm interesting
<Xz> tatertots: nobody seems to have a clue
<tatertots> Xz: did you file a report?
<Xz> tatertots: http://askubuntu.com/questions/344863/ssh-new-connection-begins-to-hang-not-reject-or-terminate-after-a-day-or-so-on
<Xz> tatertots: that's what I'm getting
<Xz> tatertots: nope
<Xz> tatertots: nobody believes me :)
<EriC^^> Xz: can you ssh with a different user?
<Xz> EriC^^: didn't try
<Xz> EriC^^: but I would expect that wouldn't work too
<Xz> EriC^^: as it seems to be network related
<tatertots> Xz: is the nvidia install still at %99?
<Xz> tatertots: yes
<Xz> tatertots: progress bar is about 90%
<EriC^^> Xz: try it out
<Xz> tatertots: and aptd still 100% CPU
<EriC^^> Xz: did you say it hangs right away or after a while?
<Xz> EriC^^: usually right away
<Xz> EriC^^: but sometimes I'm able to get the prompt
<EriC^^> Xz: ok, try with a different user
<Xz> EriC^^: then it works fine for ~2min
<Xz> EriC^^: and hangs then
<Xz> EriC^^: tried ssh from very same setup, but win10 - never had a single problem
<tatertots> Xz: if it doesn't complete shortly, you should terminate it, restart and verify or reattempt the nvidia 367 installation
<Xz> tatertots: is there some log file for aptd?
<anon_> how's it going
<tatertots> Xz: in terminal>       apt list --installed|grep nvid
<Xz> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898395/
<Xz> tatertots: there is one process called: update-securebo
<Xz> tatertots: maybe there is some fckp with my secure-boot?
<Xz> tatertots: I'm secure-booted off USB stick
<tatertots> Xz: nvidia is installed, restart
<Xz> tatertots: root     20950  4.7  0.0   4508  1780 pts/20   SN+  00:18   1:07 /bin/sh /usr/sbin/update-secureboot-policy
<Xz> tatertots: what about this process hanging?
<tatertots> Xz: restart the system and observe the system state after a reboot
<Xz> tatertots: well, I just want to make sure I can boot again in secure-mode...
<Xz> tatertots: but ok, will try
<Xz> tatertots: doesn't boot anymore
<tatertots> Xz: error?
<Xz> tatertots: nope, nothing, UEFI doesn't kick off grub
<Xz> tatertots: I'm going to a) create another USB live with ubuntu, b) boot it, c) go to EFI partition and see what's messed up
<Xz> tatertots: hopefully it's fixable
<tatertots> Xz: can you get to a virtual terminal?
<ducasse> Xz: you need to run mokutil --disable-validation
<Xz> ducasse: what's that?
<Xz> ducasse: I cannot run anything, because I don't even get to grub
<Xz> ducasse: and my UEFI doesn't feature UEFI shell
<ducasse> Xz: it tells the shim to inform the kernel not to validate signature on kernel modules
<EriC^^> Xz: which pc model?
<Xz> ducasse: I'm booting in UEFI secure mode, that's a requirement
<Xz> EriC^^: HP Zbook 15G3
<EriC^^> Xz: try pressing f9 when the pc boots
<ducasse> Xz: yes, you still will be. the kernel just won't be using it to validate modules.
<ducasse> Xz: alternatively you need to generate a key, add it to the mok and sign the modules yourself
<Xz> ok, here is a good news - my USB FULL install ubuntu boots fine
<Xz> it's just UEFI acting out
<Xz> after I moved that stick to another USB port - it booted all the way
<Xz> so nothing bad happened
<Xz> however, now I added 'nomodeset' to grub, booted all the way to welcome screen
<Xz> and now when I try to login - screen flickers and returns to login view
<andi> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my raid1 with lvm. I already set the rootdelay, so lvm has 5 seconds more time to start but I get the error: lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit.
<Xz> tatertots: what do I do now? no graphics at all ...
<Xz> by the way, I cannot insert nvidia-367, it says 'required key not available'
<hateball> Xz: I am not sure the 367 driver supports all the uefi stuff, I thought that came later
<hateball> Xz: you could try grabbing the latest driver from PPA, see if that works better: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-378
<Xz> hateball: first tell me how to return to noveau
<Xz> hateball: as currently I have cli only
<Tazmain> Hi all, I am running ubuntu 14.04 and when I try to update this week I keep getting ' W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 197.155.77.2 80]' do I need to change mirrors?
<hateball> Xz: well you only need cli for what I told you
<Tazmain> and many more of these errors
<hateball> Xz: the nvidia installer will blacklist the nouveau driver in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Xz> hateball: oh, so go straigth from where I am to the other one?
<Ben64> Tazmain: yeah try a different mirror
<hateball> Xz: yeah, no harm in trying that first
<Xz> hateball: ok, fair play
<Tazmain> Ben64, is there an easy way to do it from cli ?
<Xz> hateball: ok, let me try that
<Xz> hateball: that thing won't work
<Xz> hateball: it says it wants me to disable secure-boot
<Xz> hateball: otherwise it won't work
<Xz> hateball: :o
<Xz> hateball: looks like I can only live with nouveau
<zeta> I'm trying apt-get upgrade bit it stops because mySQL 5.7.16 is a dependency, but I have 5.7.17
<hateball> Xz: oh hmmm, it seems you'll need to do a manual install pointing to proper signing keys if you want to have secure boot...
<Xz> hateball: manual install of a driver?
<Xz> hateball: yes, secure boot is a requirement
<Xz> hateball: do you know how to do that?
<hateball> Xz: Nope, havent had the need to. I am just reading some docs now
<ducasse> Xz: i told you, you can just tell the shim not to verify modules
<Xz> ducasse: ok, so you are sure that will work with secure-boot?
<Xz> ducasse: I don't understand why something optional like that would make its way to official release
<ducasse> Xz: yes, the installer also can do this.
<Xz> ducasse: ok, is it a grub option?
<ducasse> Xz: you need to run mokutil --disable-validation
<Xz> ducasse: on regular terminal? or grub?
<ducasse> Xz: from a shell
<Xz> ducasse: ok, done
<Xz> ducasse: what now?
<Xz> ducasse: should I try again load nvidia driver?
<ducasse> Xz: reboot, then you can install the nvidia driver
<Xz> ducasse: it's installed already
<Xz> ducasse: should I install again?
<ducasse> Xz: shouldn't be necessary, but i don't use nvidia myself.
<Xz> ducasse: so tell me one more thing
<Xz> ducasse: does that mokutil store its database on UEFI partition somewhere?
<ducasse> Xz: i think it's stored in the shim efi binary, actually
<Xz> ducasse: I'm asking because of a bug with UEFI on my system
<Xz> ducasse: I had to DIY my UEFI partition
<ducasse> Xz: yes, i remember
<Xz> ducasse: so whatever mokutil does to the shim it might not find its way to the boot flow
<Xz> ducasse: I copied /EFI/ubuntu onto /EFI/BOOT
<Xz> ducasse: and renamed shim.efi to bootx64.efi
<zamba> i have mounted an nfs share on my server.. when trying to access it i get permission denied
<zamba> # ls -la | grep data
<zamba> drwxrwxrwx   1 root   root  1166 Jan 30 09:18 data
<zamba> what's wrong?
<Xz> ducasse: if mokutil overwrites /EFI/ubuntu/shim.efi, I can copy that again into /EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi
<ducasse> Xz: ok, i think you just need to test this. i can't tell you for certain how that works.
<Xz> ducasse: of course
<Xz> ducasse: ok, rebooting
<ducasse> Xz: you can compare bootx64.efi with the shim to see if it's changed
<Xz> ducasse: ok, rebooted
<Xz> ducasse: I got some mokutil window during boot - so looks like something is happening
<Xz> ducasse: in mokutil window I just said 'continue to boot'
<sos> hello
<Xz> ducasse: but my problem still persists - no graphics
<sos> fools
<ducasse> Xz: try reinstalling the driver
<Xz> ducasse: apt-get remove nvidia-367 ?
<ducasse> Xz: purge it
<Xz> ducasse: only nvidia-367? or more?
<ducasse> Xz: hateball? ^^ you know nvidia better than me.
<Xz> ducasse: there might have been more pkgs
<ducasse> Xz: i think just that one
<Xz> ducasse: ok, install again?
<ducasse> Xz: yup :)
<tatertots> ChristianP?
<ducasse> Xz: it should take a little time to build
<Xz> ducasse: yeah, 338MB
<hateball> ducasse, Xz: not sure which driver you used, but maybe you need to re-run dkms after changing the mokutil stuff
<hateball> I havent dabbled with secure boot so
<ducasse> he reinstalled the driver
 * ducasse crosses fingers :)
<Xz> hateball: what's dkms?
<Xz> hateball: I'm little concerned when it comes to UEFI/secure boot as I have corporate build on that laptop
<Xz> hateball: and I don't want things to go south
<hateball> Xz: dkms is the thing that builds the kernel modules for you
<Xz> hateball: because if I screw up Win10 that sits on internal SSD (UEFI boot/bitlocker) then I will have bigger problem
<hateball> I am thinking maybe the installer detected you were using secure boot and when you didnt choose to disable it the script halted and never built any modules
<ducasse> Xz: this should have no effect on your windows install.
<Xz> hateball: well, I didn't have an option to choose
<Xz> ducasse: *should*
<Xz> ducasse: I can disable SSD in UEFI
<Xz> ducasse: what's more interesting - when I do some changes to UEFI variables, bitlocker complains
<Xz> ducasse: and it says 'not booting, stuff in UEFI changed, against policy!'
<Xz> ducasse: then I reboot and UEFI resets stuff to default and bitlocker is happy again
<Xz> ducasse: it's scary!
<ducasse> Xz: typical ms stuff, imo.
<Xz> ducasse: ok, now I got a prompt from apt-get
<Xz> ducasse: asking about secure-boot
<Xz> ducasse: what do I do now?
<Xz> ducasse: it wants me to disable
<Xz> ducasse: it says pretty much 'UEFI secure boot is not compatible with third-party drivers'
<mattstroyer> Hi everyone! I need a advice. I am a fresh admin and i will be managing more than 20 servers. I need a software for monitoring and managing that. What could you propose me?
<Xz> ducasse: hateball: ok, rebooted - still same thing
<Xz> ducasse: hateball: nvidia driver is not loaded
<hateball> Xz: can you see if it is built and exists at all? does it error if you try loading it manually?
<Xz> hateball: yes, it says 'required key not available' when I try to load manually nvidia-367
<Xz> hateball: and then doesn't insert
<Xz> hateball: yes, it is built and installed on the system
<Xz> hateball: apt-get finishes with no errors
<ducasse> Xz: read this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/769268/unable-to-disable-secure-boot-with-mokutil-in-16-04#773194
<hateball> Xz: did you try 378 after running mokutil ?
<Xz> hateball: other than that warning about secure-boot
<Xz> hateball: yeah, 378 wanted to do same thing -disable secure boot
<Xz> hateball: I said no
<hateball> alright
<Dominique> Hi, anyone here knows how to generate a custom RHEL7 image for Ubuntu MAAS ? Seeing as maas-image-builder is now deprecated.
<Xz> hateball: and it didn't eeven install 378 because of that
<hateball> Xz: Well then I dont really know, as I said I dont know about secure boot
<Jettis> mattstroyer: check nagios for example
<ducasse> Xz: it doesn't actually disable it, software can't do that.
<hateball> Xz: if you wish revert to nouveau, purge nvidia-367 and it should remove the blacklist of nouveau
<Xz> hateball: yeah, I'm currently on nouveau
<Xz> hateball: but if there is any chance to get proper driver, I'm willing to try
<Xz> ducasse: are you saying that prompt will not mess with UEFI, only with shim?
<ducasse> Xz: yes.
<Xz> ducasse: how do you know?
<mattstroyer> Jettis: and what you think about zabbix?
<ducasse> Xz: because it _can't_ disable secure boot. think about it - if software could just disable it, it wouldn't be of any value at all.
<Xz> ducasse: I just compared binaries of shim that I have
<Xz> ducasse: they are all the same, untouched
<ducasse> Xz: i suggest you read the link i just sent.
<Xz> ducasse: so mkutil didn't mess with EFI partition
<Xz> ducasse: I just did
<Xz> ducasse: is it saying that I should install nvidia drivers and answer 'yes' for that secure-boot prompt
<Xz> ducasse: ?
<epicmonster> guys, stupid question, how to send message to some specific person in channel?
<hateball> !who | epicmonster
<ubottu> epicmonster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Xz> epicmonster:  /msg nick
<ducasse> Xz: "However: in my case, the problem was I didn't type sudo: sudo mokutil --disable-validation. After that reboot, Shim was starting and I was able to disable secure boot after shim without disabling secure boot in the BIOS (which is necessary for Windows dual boot)."
<epicmonster> ty, guys!
<Xz> ducasse: yeah, I run mokutil as root
<Xz> ducasse: and I didn't have a single error
<Xz> ducasse: mokutil finished nicely
<Jettis> mattstroyer: dont know, have not used that
<ducasse> Xz: ok, did you do anything in mokutil during boot?
<Xz> ducasse: and on next reboot I got some screen from mokutil asking for something
<Xz> ducasse: nope, just said' continue to boot'
<epicmonster> !who | epicmonster
<ubottu> epicmonster, please see my private message
<Xz> ducasse: but there was screen
<ducasse> Xz: i think you need to read that screen more carefully, and tell it to disable validation.
<Xz> ducasse: ok, how do I get thta screen again? -.-V
<ducasse> Xz: run mokutil again
<koen_> sudo service crond status returns me this crond.service    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)    Active: inactive (dead)
<Xz> ducasse: ok, running '--disable-validation' again
<koen_> how can i fix it? i m in ubuntu
<Xz> ducasse: and rebooting
<ppf> koen_: it's just systemctl status crond
<ppf> sorry
<ppf> koen_: it's just systemctl status cron
<ppf> no d
<Xz> ducasse: ok, I booted in 'insecure mode' as advertised by grub
<Xz> ducasse: checked in the meantime if secure-boot was enabled in UEFI and if win10 still boots
<Xz> ducasse: both yes
<Xz> ducasse: so far so good
<Xz> ducasse: do I install now nvidia stuff?
<ducasse> Xz: which version did hateball tell you to use?
<Xz> ducasse: he just said to try both
<Xz> hateball: any preference for nvidia driver?
<ducasse> Xz: try the later one first, i think.
<Xz> ducasse: later one required some additional repos
<ducasse> Xz: ok, then try 367 or whatever it was
<Xz> ducasse: if I understand correctly, now only shim booted in secure mode (as required by uefi) and then shim kicked off kernel/rootfs in regular, insecure mode?
<ducasse> Xz: the shim still validates the kernel aiui, but the kernel does not do further validation of modules as it normally would
<hateball> ducasse: 378
<hateball> Xz: ^
<Xz> hateball: ok, installing 378
<hateball> latest and greatest and all that
<hateball> There were some UEFI related fixings 370+, but again I have no idea about secure boot as I do not use it myself
<Xz> ducasse: hateball: so does linux all the way think I'm booted in non-secure mode now?
<ducasse> Xz: you can check with mokutil --sb-state
<Xz> ducasse: that one says 'secure boot enabled'
<Xz> ducasse: interesting
<Xz> hateball: ducasse ok, apt-get only warned about possibly missing firmware for i915 (I assume that's intel graphics)
<Xz> hateball: ducasse hopefully I can address that later with some linux-firmware pkg or something similar
<Xz> hateball: ducasse: should I reboot now?
<ducasse> Xz: yes, that's intel - they released the driver but not the firmware yet :)
<Xz> ducasse: awesome!
<ducasse> Xz: are you booted with nouveau?
<Xz> ducasse: yes
<ducasse> Xz: then reboot, yes
<Xz> ducasse: ok, hopefully no questions asked during boot
<Xz> ducasse: should I do nomodeset in grub?
<ducasse> Xz: no nomodeset i think
<ducasse> Xz: but i'm really not certain, as i said i don't use nvidia myself, but intel
<Xz> ducasse: rebooted
<Xz> ducasse: no graphics :<
<ducasse> Xz: black screen?
<Xz> ducasse: nope, login screen displayed corrrectly
<Xz> ducasse: but then when I input password and hit enter - it flickers and goes back to the same one
<hateball> Xz: you havent been doing sudo stuff in GUI? That could mess up your ~/.Xauthority
<Xz> ducasse: at least now nvidia driver is loaded
<hateball> Xz: so make sure your user owns that, and not root
<Xz> hateball: nope, I haven't use gGUI at all
<ducasse> Xz: ok, that's progress at least
<Xz> hateball: it's owned by the user
<Xz> ducasse: I can switch in UEFI to use only NVIDIA
<Xz> ducasse: as currently it's set to 'auto' which I means OS is free to change it on the fly
<ducasse> Xz: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> Xz: anything in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Anonymouxxx> hello
<Anonymouxxx> is anyone on
<Xz> hateball: ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898654
<ducasse> Xz: try to login as guest
<Xz> ducasse: hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898657
<Xz> ducasse: guest does same thing
<Anonymouxxx> im an ubuntu user and im interested in learning pentesting and proggramming. i geuss i classify as a greenhat. would anyone mind leading me to such information?
<abb4s> hey every body i just installed ubuntu 16 but  grub dont list windows 10 , where is the problem  ?
<Anonymouxxx> helloabb4s: did you install ubuntu before or after windows?
<abb4s> Anonymouxxx: after windows 10
<abb4s> is that related to  uefi stuffs ? should i install ubuntu in uefi mode ?
<Anonymouxxx> okay then it should be listed. do you boot directly to ubntu
<EriC^^> abb4s: open a terminal, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link here
<Anonymouxxx> well hes solved it ha
<Xz> ducasse: hateball I will try to manipulate Graphics card selection in UEFI
<hateball> Xz: you can also install nvidia-prime
<hateball> Xz: and use prime-select to make sure it tries to use nvidia
<abb4s> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23898676/
<braggit> hello i just instaled a new kernel. i see that in gru i have tgo to advnced optios to use hat kerne. how can  make thatthe defuat  ubunu>/
<braggit> WTF!??this new krnel tolly FUCEKED my kyboard!
<hateball> Xz: I dont use hybrid setups either, so I dont know much about it... but if it tries loading intel when you log in and there is no firmware for that it seems it should break
<abb4s> EriC^^:  im in university and ther port 9999 is closed so i paste it here https://paste.ubuntu.com/23898676/
<EriC^^> abb4s: ok, type "ls -l /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^^> does it show you a bunch of dirs?
<Xz> hateball: ducasse hey, works now! I selected explicitly 'discrete' in UEFI
<Xz> hateball: ducasse discrete = NVIDIA
<abb4s> EriC^^:  ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<ducasse> Xz: wunderbar!
<EriC^^> abb4s: ok, you need to reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode
<Xz> ducasse: should I try attaching external display? now is the time?
<ducasse> Xz: sure
<Xz> ducasse: wow, that worked!
<Xz> ducasse: resolution is off, but hopefully I can configure that
<EriC^^> abb4s: 1 important advice, in the installer don't choose "reinstall ubuntu" it will erase everything, choose Something else and manually partition instead
<leeyaa> hello
<ducasse> Xz: it usually does :) try nvidia-settings
<hateball> Xz: nvidia-settings is what you wnat for that
<abb4s> EriC^^:  how shoud i install it in uefi mode , it hasnot an option for uefi when installing
<leeyaa> does an ubuntu system need all the default cron jobs ?
<EriC^^> abb4s: you have to boot the usb in uefi mode, in the boot options menu it should be USB and USB UEFI
<Xz> hateball: ducasse not a regular 'display settings' thingy from ubuntu?
<EriC^^> abb4s: or an option in the bios how to boot USB's
<EriC^^> abb4s: when the installer boots, press try ubuntu then try "ls /sys/firmware/efi" in a terminal to make sure you're booted in uefi mode then install
<ducasse> Xz: try, i have no clue.
<abb4s> EriC^^:  okay , so EriC^^ if i want to have dual boot os i should install both in uefi  ?
<EriC^^> abb4s: yes
<Lux_> hi
<Lux_> anyone awake in here??
<Xz> ducasse: hateball well, external display displays only 1600x1200 res even though it could go 2560x1600
<Xz> ducasse: hateball all higher resolutions are not shown
<ducasse> Xz: in the ubuntu gui or nvidia-settings?
<Xz> ducasse: both
<koen_> can someone help me clear the concept about umask
<Ben64> koen_: ask
<ducasse> Xz: you can add modes manually, but it's a bit of a hassle.
<koen_> so umask is basically to set the default permission, what would happen if we umask over a file? the permissions willbe removed?
<Xz> ducasse: I tried adding through nvidia gui, but it didn't take it
<Ben64> koen_: how do you umask over a file
<koen_> suppose if i give chmod 457 file1 #it has read for user,read+write fr group,all for everyone
<koen_> if at all we give umask 0457 file1.. what would be the result
<Ben64> that's not how umask works
<EriC^^> koen_: read is 4 and write is 2, exec is 1
<koen_> EriC^^: yes did i tell anything wrong
<koen_> Ben64: oh could u brief me more
<Ben64> umask doesn't work on files
<Ben64> it's a default setting for new stuff
<ducasse> Xz: the last time i did that must have been 15-20 years ago, and the process has changed a bit with the introduction of randr.
<koen_> Ben64: ook so what does umask 457 means?
<koen_> Ben64: ook so what does umask 0457 means?
<Ben64> try it and see
<EriC^^> koen_: when you do umask you're setting umask for the user for any future file creations, and it's the inverse of chmod, 227 for umask is like chmod 550
<EriC^^> koen_: yes, in your example above
<ducasse> Xz: basically you create a modeline with cvt and add it with xrandr, then write a modeline snippet and put in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d to make it permanent.
<koen_> EriC^^: so by default the umask subtracts from 777?
<Xz> ducasse: random people on the internet say that I cannot push full 2560x1600 over HDMI cable
<Xz> ducasse: and I'm using HDMI
<EriC^^> koen_: yes
<ducasse> Xz: ah, there you go then. you should be able to do 1920x1080, though.
<EriC^^> koen_: so 457 would be 320
<Xz> ducasse: nope, doesn't let me
<koen_> EriC^^: great
<ducasse> Xz: i said _should_ :)
<Xz> ducasse: it works on windows though
<Xz> ducasse: I can get full resolution over the same cable ...
<ducasse> Xz: according to intel, hdmi 1.4 can do 3840x2160@24Hz
<Xz> ducasse: according to experience on win10 - my hardware can display 2560x1600 on that display
<Xz> ducasse: so yeah, there should be a way
<Xz> ducasse: should I approach that with modeline?
<ducasse> Xz: that's the only way i know of. but again, i don't know anything about the nvidia driver.
<hateball> Xz: does xrandr show no higher res either?
<Xz> hateball: nope, 1600x1200 is highest randr shows
<Xz> hateball: well, it says 'dp-6 disconnected 2560x1600'
<Xz> hateball: but my external display is now identified as 'dp-1'
<Xz> hateball: but it might b e because I was just trying to add mode
<ducasse> Xz: that sounds reasonable.
<hanshenrik> will 16.04 move to 4.9 now that its LTS?
<Xz> ducasse: except it doesn't do anything
<Xz> ducasse: Error of failed request: BadMatch
<ducasse> hanshenrik: it will get the kernel 17.04 will be released with, but that is months away.
<ducasse> Xz: when you do what, exactly?
<Xz> ducasse: should I run xrandr as root btw?
<Xz> ducasse: when I try to '--addmode'
<hanshenrik> ducasse, interesting, thanks. know which version it's currently running?
<ducasse> Xz: should not need to, can't remember ever doing so.
<k1l> hanshenrik: ducasse 16.04.2 will get the 16.10 backportskernel.
<hanshenrik> which kernel does 16.10 have?
<k1l> hanshenrik: but you need to install one package for that. it will not upgrade to the new kernel automatically. you can stay on the 4.4 kernel fpr the whole time.
<k1l> hanshenrik: 4.8 with patches from 4.9
<hanshenrik> ohk
<ducasse> k1l: eventually, though, it will get the 17.04 kernel too, right?
<k1l> ducasse: some time after, yes. with 16.04.3 then
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<ducasse> Xz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<koen_> i have a question with sticky bit, sticky bit is sometimes given someone to delete a file where we don have access
<koen_> is that true?
<EriC^^> koen_: it's to share a dir among many users
<Xz> ducasse: yeah, keep getting same thing over again
<Xz> ducasse: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<EriC^^> koen_: like /tmp
<ducasse> Xz: seems sudo is needed after all
<koen_> EriC^^: great so does that mean only the root users can set this bit?
<Xz> ducasse: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Xz> ducasse: different error with sudo :)
<EriC^^> koen_: no i think any user who owns a dir can
<ducasse> Xz: did you do _precisely_ as that link says?
<EriC^^> koen_: try it out
<Xz> ducasse: yes, exactly
<ducasse> Xz: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/851704/xrandr-errors-badname-named-color-or-font-does-not-exist#3414850
<Xz> ducasse: still no go
<Xz> ducasse: I'm seeing same problem, 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'
<ppf> is there a way to disable mouse drag?
<ducasse> Xz: did you read the following answer as well?
<ppf> for accessibility reasons i want to avoid a long click being registered as mouse drag
<Xz> ducasse: yes!
<cybex_> hi, I'm having problems with booting. I booted to livecd, moved my root from sda7 (ext4) to another partition, sda6 (btrfs). After moving, mounted my new root partition (sda6) to /mnt.
<cybex_> Then ran "grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/@/boot /dev/sda6" where /dev/sda6 is my new btrfs partition - source (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing)
<cybex_> Reason: ofc to switch to btrfs and remove middle partition. <<< PROBLEM >>> Gnome freezes right before showing login screen, i,e. gnome circle spins, then freezes. logs dont show anything (/var/log), since logs havne't started yet. How can I solve this?
<cybex_> p.s. when copying over the old grub.cfg (as grub did not detect my current linux installation), I changed the necessary UUID's, the msdos7 -> msdos6 and the vmlinuz and initrd.img locations from /boot/... to /@/boot/... and added rootflags=subvol=@
<cybex_> where @ is my root subvolume
<ducasse> Xz: ok, i'm out of ideas and don't really have time to go googling this any further. maybe another version of the nvidia driver works better, i know that's often the case.
<Xz> ducasse: yeah, I will research on my own as well
<Xz> ducasse: thanks for your time!
<ducasse> Xz: no problem :) i would try nvidia-367, i think.
<Xz> ducasse: yeah, that's a good idea
<ducasse> Xz: do that, let me know how it works out. i expect you can just install it and it will conflict with the newer so that is removed.
<hateball> ducasse, Xz that is the case yes
<Xz> ducasse: well, I would purge old one and install 367
<ducasse> Xz: shouldn't matter - do it the way you are comfortable with.
<hadewa> Hi
<panicstr> Hello all. I'm doing a release upgrade on Ubuntu server remotely, and it currently shows
<panicstr> Restarting services possibly affected by the upgrade:
<panicstr> it's been like that for a while, has something gone wrong?
<hadewa> hi
<cfhowlett> might ask #ubuntu-server, panicstr
<ducasse> panicstr: can you define 'a while'?
<panicstr> ok thx
<hadewa> hi
<panicstr> about half an hour
<cfhowlett> hadewa, ask your ubuntu question
<hadewa> no
<ducasse> panicstr: that's long. ask the guys in #ubuntu-server what to do now, should be possible to recover from.
<panicstr> ok thanks
<hadewa> test
<cfhowlett> hadewa, yes we see you.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.  thank you.
<ducasse> Xz: any progress?
<panicstr> another question: how can i connect to an existing ssh session on pts/2
<ducasse> panicstr: the upgrade should be running in a screen session by default, you can connect to that. otherwise there is no way.
<panicstr> I started the upgrade in a ssh session from computer located in the server's local network. Now i'm connected from a remote location. I did a screen -r -d and got something that appears to be the upgrade session, is this correct?
<ducasse> panicstr: sounds correct
<ducasse> panicstr: i don't remember screen syntax as i've switched to tmux, but that looks familiar
<horsewhip> Any got a Kabylake XPS 13?
<horsewhip> *anyone
<cfhowlett> !details | horsewhip, please focus your question into useable form.
<ubottu> horsewhip, please focus your question into useable form.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<horsewhip> Apologies, wrong channel – didn't realise this was a support channel, rather than a generci one.
<cfhowlett> horsewhip, no worries; #ubuntu-offtopic       might be worth visiting
<No> Hey
<No> Is there a C-Coder there?
<ppf> probably, but C-questions go in ##C
<cfhowlett> no there is a dedicated channel
<No> Damn didn't saw it
<No> Thank
<No> I'm a noob. How to?
<foolio> Hi.
<No> HI
<azx> when i close the lid on my laptop and open it, after about 30 seconds ubuntu will go to sleep
<No> Unlucky
<azx> and ill click power button to wake it up
<azx> and it will do it again
<azx> so i have to force reboot
<azx> because it goes to sleep infinitely
<azx> i can never close lid
<azx> sorry for the spam, i'm trying type quietly :
<dimisdas> Try changing lid action to nothing and see what happens
<ViPure> Does anyone know why debian doesn't see my network card from my hp but ubuntu see it ?
<cfhowlett> probably a question for #debian ViPure
<dimisdas> Edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf with a text editor, add a line “HandleLidSwitch=ignore”
<ViPure> Oh I'm sorry wrong chat :)
<dimisdas> and then sudo service systemd-logind restart
<ViPure> my bad
<foolio> I've got a question. Howto Upgrade from Ubuntu Server 14.04.4 LTS to Ubuntu Server 14.04.5. I've already tried apt-get update / apt-upgrade and dist-upgrade. And also done #apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial. But lsb_release -a shows Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<zeta> I'm trying apt-get upgrade but it stops because mySQL 5.7.16 is a dependency, but I have 5.7.17 any suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> zeta: can you pastebin full output?
<apg> where is the location of file that is printed everytime login to ubuntu server?
<dimisdas> apg: /var/log/auth.log ?
<EriC^^> apg: it's a collection of files in /etc/update-motd.d
<apg> how do I disable all the files being printed?
<zeta> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zeta>  mysql-server-5.7 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.7 (= 5.7.16-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) but 5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is installed
<zeta> I tried with -f but got the same
<everson> Heya, I've made a change to modprobe.d, how to I restart the service without resetting the whole PC?
<k1l> zeta: please run "apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.7  mysql-server-core-5.7 | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<whothehellami> hi, I've installed virtualgl on a server a while ago. I could see graphical output of a opencl program once I connected to that server with vglconnect -s and run the program with vglrun. But this isn't working anymore. Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key[VGL] ERROR: Could not open display :0. Any suggestions how to figure out what the problem is?
<EriC^^> apg: sudo chmod 600 /etc/update-motd.d/*
<EriC^^> everson: what service?
<everson> EriC^^, alsa-base
<EriC^^> everson: no idea
<everson> EriC^^, I think alsa reload did the trick
<EriC^^> cool
<everson> basically trying to get my earphone mic (from my samsung phone) to record, but no luck
<zeta> kil, ducasse : http://termbin.com/did9
<everson> https://n2.sdlcdn.com/imgs/b/a/b/Samsung-samsung-EHS61ASFWE-Earbuds-Wired-SDL242163512-1-9fc9c.jpg
<everson> output works great but recording doesnt
<EriC^^> everson: try pavucontrol
<zeta> nc termin is neat btw, didn't know about it
<everson> EriC^^, I've installed pavucontrol thanks trying to get it to find my earphone mic
<k1l> zeta: hmm, somehow the core package already got the security update, but the metapackage did not
<zeta> Should I try --only-upgrade ?
<zeta> I have only done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade btw
<zeta> I might have done an apt upgrade, though, can that mess things up ?
<zeta> Should I only use apt-get xor apt ?
<lolada>  $ apt
<lolada> apt 1.2.19 (amd64)
<lolada> Usage: apt [options] command
<lolada> apt is a commandline package manager and provides commands for
<lolada> searching and managing as well as querying information about packages.
<lolada> It provides the same functionality as the specialized APT tools,
<zeta> so using apt should be safe
<zeta> apt wants to install more packages though !?
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> film avatar
<cfhowlett> ciao, no.   no torrents here and no piracy.  look somewhere else
<zeta> How can I resolve core package already having the security update ? but metapackage has not ?
<JBond13> bonjour
<rossoscript> ciao
<rossoscript> !list
<ubottu> rossoscript: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zeta> when trying to force install:
<zeta> cp: cannot overwrite directory '/var/lib/mysql-upgrade/DATADIR.link/mysql' with non-directory
<zeta> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.7_5.7.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<k1l> zeta: did you try a "sudo apt full-upgrade" already?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Oops! I got my USB to boot, My BIOS is incorrectly configured! I can install Lubuntu!
<k1l> zeta: if that still doesnt work try a "sudo dpkg -i --force-all mysql-server-5.7"
<akiel> g nickserv identify cogitoergosum
<zeta> I found possible cause: little space left on root
<Hassan> سلام
<k1l> zeta: "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Hassan> hello
<Hassan> Hiiii
<Hassan> :-(
<k1l> zeta: but that means you did not tell us the whole errormessages at first. because apt tells when that is the cause
<Hassan> by
<zeta> kil, it only showed up when I did apt full-upgrade -f
<zeta> I have 96% usage on /
<zeta> 212M available 4,4G used
<k1l> run apt autoremove and autoclean
<FinalX>  not a whole big root partition to begin with, then, if 4.4G used and 0.2G available. install guides recommend 25G .. I find 8 GB to be a bit lacking for servers, let alone for desktops
<k1l_> look at old kernels and headers pacakges.  zeta
<zeta> http://termbin.com/3yc1
<k1l_> zeta: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zeta> http://termbin.com/7s83
<zeta> apt autoremove stops because of mysql
<zeta> autoclean worked but didn't seem to do much
<k1l_> well, you got a lot of 3.13 kernels still in there.
<k1l_> sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-100-generic linux-image-3.13.0-86-generic
<zeta> it don't want to remove them because of dependencies
<k1l_> zeta: please show the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<zeta> sda1 has 37G
<zeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899452/
<k1l_> sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-100-generic linux-image-3.13.0-86-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-100-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-86-generic
<zeta> I now have 590MB available
<k1l_> first run "sudo apt full-upgrade" and see if it runs through now.
<k1l_> then you need to ged rid of all the old kernels and headers
<zeta> sudo apt full-upgrade complains about mysql
<zeta> why is only 5G being used ?
<zeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899481/
<k1l_> zeta: your lvm partition is only that big. i dont know what you made there
<zeta> I think I just picked the default when installing Ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> zeta best practice suggests purging all except the most recent 2 kernels.
<zeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899552/
<k1l_> zeta: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers | nc termbin.com 9999
<far_away> I want to delete all of my .py files except skeleton.py. Is there a way I can do that using "rm"?
<John[Lisbeth]> What is the ansi c compiler for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> far_away, sure.  rm *.py        AFTER you rename skeleton.py.BACKUP.  after removals, rename the file again
<thewalkingpunch> hello
<IW> hi
<milad_> hello there
<thewalkingpunch> wer deutsch
<cfhowlett> !de | thewalkingpunch
<ubottu> thewalkingpunch: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899570/
<thewalkingpunch> hello
<far_away> thanks cfhowlett!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! far_away
<k1l_> zeta: linux-headers, not linux-image on my last command
<zeta> http://termbin.com/ls85
<zeta> I guess next step is to remove the 3.13 headers too
<k1l_> zeta: sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-3.13.*
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<zeta> it didn't like the *
<k1l_> zeta: then manually copy the 3.13 kernel headers packages from your pastebin output
<zeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899601/
<saurabh> hi I'm using a hp pavilion laptop with 4GB ram and 1TB storage. Im running 14.04.5 (clean install)
<saurabh> it consumes 550 MB on booting
<saurabh> however when I install android studio and run the emulator it freezes and consumes to a halt
<saurabh> i have changed the swappiness to 10
<saurabh> however it is not helping
<saurabh> RAM usage 550MB + 700MB (android studio) + 700MB(gradle) + 1.5 GB qemu image should fit in 4GB
<saurabh> but it doesn't
<saurabh> I've modified android studio properties to force heap size to 512MB
<saurabh> Shouldn't 4GB be sufficient?
<saurabh> also i kill gradle when building it complete.
<saurabh> please don't suggest geanymotion
<saurabh> I want the default emulator
<k1l_> zeta: ok, that is a totally different issue no
<k1l_> *now
<saurabh> android studio version 2.2.3
<saurabh> with instant run
<saurabh> *enabled
<zeta> The data dir is on the zfs tank pool
<zeta> replacing it with an emty dir doesn't sound good :P
<zeta> or non-directory witch ever that means
<zeta> apt upgrade can be scary sometimes
<zeta> one time it removed the zfs pool
<zeta> but I was able to get it back
<hridoy> hridayduta123
<hridoy> #mediawiki
<techo> help! whenever i open my pc i got this pop up window (failure to download extra files)  https://ibin.co/3An0K9g5qKXO.png
<diskin> techo, known problem, I also see the same
<techo> diskin: how to get rid from this?
<diskin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/852302/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<diskin> techo, see the page I pasted above, and check the answer from Hsquare
<Emmarof> Hello
<Emmarof> I have a problem upgrading my 14.04 LTS to the latest version
<k1l_> zeta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mariadb-10.0/+bug/1474212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1474212 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Upgrade fails when /var/lib/mysql is a soft link" [Medium,In progress]
<Emmarof> It didnt fail
<Emmarof> I am told my software is up to date
<k1l_> zeta: but i am not a mysql guy and dont know how much that is an issue to remove temporarily  etc
<compdoc> Emmarof, is it still 14.04 ?
<Emmarof> yes it is
<compdoc> what command did you use to upgrade?
<Emmarof> sudo do-release-upgrade
<compdoc> thats the right one. what does the command say:  uname -a
<k1l_> Emmarof: what gives you "uname  -a" and "lsb_release -sd"?
<Emmarof> Linux code 4.4.0-59-generic #80~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 18:02:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Emmarof> that's the output of uname -a
<compdoc> , thats the 16.04 kernel
<compdoc> so you are upgraded
<k1l_> compdoc: its the 14.04 backports kernel from HWE
<compdoc> I see
<ppf> so, i'm still looking for a solution to this: is there a way to disable mouse drag? for accessibility reasons i want to avoid a long click being registered as mouse drag
<zeta> k1l_, I think I'll wait until tomorrow before trying the fix, so that I have the whole day just in case. Thanks a lot for you help!
<Emmarof> So is that the 16.04 kernel?
<theprasad> i am getting
<theprasad> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. error while executing apt-get update command
<k1l_> Emmarof: no
<k1l_> Emmarof: what brings you "lsd_release -sd"?
<Emmarof> So how do I get that?
<Afdla> How to change mouse sensitivity from command line? My sensitivity is too high and can't get it lower through the GUI.
<k1l_> theprasad: please put the full output on paste.ubuntu.com and show it here
<cfhowlett> k1l_, lsd?
<k1l_> Emmarof: "lsb_release -sd" sorry typo before
<k1l_> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> :)
<theprasad> kll_ see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899732/
<Emmarof> lsb_release -sd
<Emmarof> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<cfhowlett> theprasad, try a different mirror
<Emmarof> Thats the output
<k1l_> Emmarof: ok, that is still 14.04 then.
<k1l_> Emmarof: if you want to upgrade run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<theprasad> sudo do-release-upgrade after executing i am getting WARNING:root:file 'wily.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<Emmarof> Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<k1l_> theprasad: hmmm, precise is still supported (some months left) and is on the servers.
<Emmarof> That's the feedback I get
<theprasad> kll_
<k1l_> theprasad: that command was not for you.
<k1l_> Emmarof: is that a desktop?
<Emmarof> Yes
<theprasad> server
<Emmarof> It's a desktop
<theprasad> Ubuntu 15.04
<Tahr-Poop_> Afdla, then use keyboard to navigate through GUI
<theprasad> kll any suggestion to resolve
<k1l_> theprasad: i preface the messages directed to you with your nick. dont run commands meant for others.
<k1l_> theprasad: your source.list says you are on 12.04. not 15.04. what is the output of "uname -a" and "lsb_release -sd"?
<k1l_> Emmarof: what is the output of "tail -n 1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"?
<theprasad> uname -a
<theprasad> Linux test 3.19.0-78-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 6 17:17:43 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<theprasad> lsb_release -sd
<theprasad>  Ubuntu 15.04
<linux_user> Hello all!
<linux_user> I found this program 'clock' in Ubuntu GNOME (very nice, allows multiple time zones and such), is it possible to somehow use it as a screensaver???
<cfhowlett> theprasad, sounds like end of life upgrade time ...
<Emmarof> Prompt=normal
<cfhowlett> better yet, a clean installation
 * wuseman 
<theprasad> <cfhowlett> : but it is my production server located other place how to do  clean installation
<linux_user> I do up too 2 upgrades, then I do a full reinstall
<cfhowlett> theprasad, ah, see, little details like that do matter.  so end of life upgrade it is
 * wuseman wuseman
<theprasad> how to resolve this
<linux_user> anyone know about my screensaver question?
<cfhowlett> !eol | theprasad please read
<ubottu> theprasad please read: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * linux_user says: I found this program 'clock' in Ubuntu GNOME (very nice, allows multiple time zones and such), is it possible to somehow use it as a screensaver???
<k1l_> Emmarof: sorry was afk
<k1l_> theprasad: that server is a mess.
<k1l_> theprasad: its running 15.04, which is out of support and not meant for servers. its 12.04 in the sources.list which doesnt match what is installed.
<theprasad> now what to do to resolve  kll_
<Southern_Gentlem> k1l_, what is the version of systemd in Ubuntu?
<nicomachus> Southern_Gentlem: 229
<k1l_> theprasad: i suggest you make a backup of your data on that server and plan a downtime to get that sorted. i suggest you make a new install of 14.04 or 16.04 . 16.04 ships with php7 you might want to test that first with your production data.
<Southern_Gentlem> good
<deadbit> does anyone else have a vps hosting service they'd recommend?
<linux_user> aws is good!
<linux_user> so is nutanix
<theprasad> is it i can do this with ssh new installation 16.04 kll
<deadbit> nice thanks for the recommendation.
<theprasad> my server is other place located
<linux_user> aws even has 'free servers' you can play with and test with
<linux_user> I also know there are openstack places too now
<linux_user> even places that run Ubuntu Cloud
<deadbit> nice
<linux_user> I think AWS has that too
<linux_user> not sure
<linux_user> we use CentOS on aws
<deadbit> ah ok
<linux_user> (we = my client, not I)
<deadbit> well i don't wan to run ovh - and i'm trying to see what you guys recommend
<linux_user> I just work on their servers hosted on there remotely via ssh
<deadbit> so i can make a decision if it'll have to be debian(ubuntu) or RH(centos)
<linux_user> ovh?
<linux_user> there is a big difference between debian and ubuntu, all you have to do to realize the difference is just try to install debian on a PC, you will grow grey hairs, but don't worry, before you will have a chance to tear out the gray hairs too!
<deadbit> it's a hosting service
<linux_user> But, everyime I have used a Debian system that was already installed I liked it
<Scoop7> Hey, spelling check in 16.04 LTS for other languages. How to apply it in LibreOffice ?
<linux_user> just they are SOO over the top about open source-ness it gets installed absent any usable drivers and so its a real pain if you get to that point
<linux_user> debian I mean
<DrGrov> Hello. I am trying to figure out how to set up my new HP OfficeJet Pro 8610 on Kubuntu 14.04 LTS. I have it connected wirelessly on a laptop but I use a Ethernet connection.
<tatertots> DrGrov: use hp-lip
<DrGrov> tatertots: Do I need to use it with a USB cable or can the router itself manage it via Ethernet, not wireless?
<DrGrov> tatertots: I just wondered before I start doing something, have a shortage of time to do anything major.
<tatertots> DrGrov: print a printer network settings page using the buttons on the printer so you can know it's ip address,
<noc_> Scoop7, enable from menu menu >> Options after installing per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice#Language_localization.2C_spell_checking.2C_dictionary.2C_hyphenation.2C_thesaurus.2C_and_help
<DrGrov> tatertots: Ah okay, now I see what you mean :)
<k1l_> theprasad: you can try to upgrade to 16.04 per ssh, yes. but since your server is already messed i dont know if that works. so make sure to have a backup. most hosters support a recovery  or a installation system
<noc_> Scoop7, menu is Tools >> Options
<DrGrov> tatertots: So I just need the internal IP from the router that it uses? That I can get from the router settings menu itsellf as well.
<tatertots> DrGrov: i never spoke the word "router"
<tatertots> DrGrov: i said know the ip of the printer
<DrGrov> tatertots: Ok.
<DrGrov> tatertots: But I am saying that I can get the assigned IP for the printer via my router settings and/or the printer.
<tatertots> DrGrov: cool
<DrGrov> tatertots: But nevermind, your version is better and more safe :)
<DrGrov> tatertots: So I only need to install hp-lip. Roger that. And it is just almost as plug-and-play doing then?
<tatertots> DrGrov: don't do anything until you've scheduled a block of time to do it
<DrGrov> tatertots: But there is no terminal thing involved in this whole procedure, correct?
<elohim34> tatertots: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<DrGrov> elohim34: Thank you for the link :)
<elohim34> DrGrov: welcome
<DrGrov> tatertots: Okay, now I see the amount of hard work it requires :)
<DrGrov> tatertots: Probably better to completely skip this step and just have it working as ePrint and mail the needed documents over and get them or use the better half's Win10 machine to print.
 * linux_user says: I found this program 'clock' in Ubuntu GNOME (very nice, allows multiple time zones and such), is it possible to somehow use it as a screensaver???
 * linux_user says: gnome-clocks to be precise
<DrGrov> I got it found already as a network printer with correct IP and everything in KDE.
<DrGrov> Fantastic, now just to get it figured out how to get it printing
<hateball> as long as you have hplip, and the printer is supported, there's minimal effort involved
<hateball> at times the printer gui will pick the wrong driver (ppd) by default, but you can always change that
<DrGrov> hateball: Is hplip difficult then? The good thing is that at least it found it as a network printer already with correct internal IP.
<DrGrov> hateball: But I can download the correct ppd for my printer and install it manually?
<tatertots> DrGrov: a correct ip means you can and have ping'd it and can confirm connectivity.
<Southern_Gentlem> DrGrov, the time you have spent in here talking about it, you could be done
<DrGrov> tatertots: Ok, that is good. The device is not though exactly the same on the list of drivers in the "Add a New Printer" in KDE. But it is an OfficeJet Pro 8600 series.
<tatertots> DrGrov: can you in fact confirm there is connectivity? or are you working off of "assumptions"
<DrGrov> Southern_Gentlem: Ok, fine. Thank you.
<DrGrov> Well, I will be damned. I will then fix it completely by myself. Thank you to those who helped, you know who you are.
<hateball> DrGrov: so you have an 8600 series driver to choose from then? and you have a 86xx printer?
<elohim34> DrGrov: check launchpad for binary packages HPLIB https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip
<DrGrov> hateball: That is correct. I have an 8610 and the options seems to be a 8600 series.
<DrGrov> elohim34: Thank you.
<linux_user> Does anyone here have a pretty deep understanding of hexchat?
<hateball> DrGrov: by default you have hplip installed if you use any of the -desktop packages
<tatertots> DrGrov: you were advised to use hplip, never were you instructed to use "add a new printer".....but i digress, good luck and have a great day :)
<nicomachus> linux_user: #hexchat does
<hateball> DrGrov: and with that, the drivers needed
<nicomachus> does anyone know where the source files for icon and gtk themes are located?
<hateball> DrGrov, tatertots fwiw I only ever use the add printer gui and it's fine, you just sometimes gotta prod it to pick the correct ppd is all
<DrGrov> tatertots: Yes, I will consider hplip as a binary if my other options are not fruitful. Thank you and you also have a great day
<nicomachus> I don't have ~/.icons or ~/.themes in my home folder.
<Southern_Gentlem> ~/.config?
<tatertots> using hplip is a tad more involved than just saying "yeah i'm using hplip, because i installed the package"
<hateball> depends if you want scanning and such
<DrGrov> tatertots: Nice attitude you got there. I hope that gives something in life.
<nicomachus> nvm, found them.
<nicomachus>  /usr/share/icons
<tatertots> DrGrov: nothing you wouldn't read in the documentation
<masterkorp> hello everyone
<bodhi> hey guys!
<DrGrov> hateball: Yes, I have it figured out as an OfficeJet Pro 8600 and will use that and tweak a bit more until it is figured out. Not printing anyway that much, mainly using a other options and seldomly using the printer. Just got rid of about 120+ kilos of paper
<linux_user> nicomachus: thank you sir!
<linux_user> be right back
<DrGrov> tatertots: Fine, have it your way and thanks for the help
<bodhi> I`m brazilian and i`m a user of Bohdi Linux!
<nicomachus> hmmm... nvm, looks like the folders in /usr/share/icons are all full of symlinks
<k1l_> !bodhi | bodhi
<masterkorp> When is the openssl 1.0.2k be available for ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<k1l_> bodhi: their support channel is #bodhilinux
<k1l_> masterkorp: ubuntu doesnt update the version. it only compiales again with the new patches included.
<k1l_> masterkorp: is there a reason you ask that?
<DrGrov> Well well
<DrGrov> I will be damned!
<DrGrov> That worked out without needing to have anything to do with hplip
<masterkorp> k1l_: well, i'd like to keep your openssl version on the most up to date version
<DrGrov> Gives out the full color levels correctly, can use duplexer, can have high quality greyscale. That is how it should be working.
<k1l_> masterkorp: as i said, the version number doesnt tell you what is inside
<masterkorp> k1l_: is there a external repository that would help me upgrade to 1.0.2k version ?
<masterkorp> k1l_: so, how do I tell? That worries me a bit, i need to know for which vulnerabilities I have patched
<DrGrov> tatertots: hateball Thank you for the kind help :) Have a great day!
<k1l_> masterkorp: what vulnerabilities are we talking about? can you give the CVEs?
<k1l_> masterkorp: ubuntu got a security team that backports the patches to the versions in the ubuntu repos. see the cve tracker on ubuntu.com/usn
<k1l_> masterkorp: keep in mind that plain new version can make old configs or working setups not work anymore. that is why ubuntu backports the patches
<masterkorp> k1l_: https://www.openssl.org/news/openssl-1.0.2-notes.html
<masterkorp> k1l_: ok, so how do I now which patched are backported?
<masterkorp> I would like to know which patches are fixed or, and if its worth changing?
<k1l_> masterkorp: look at the cve tracker. if there is no cve, there is no issue
<hateball> DrGrov: good that it's working. usually best to just try stuff, fix them after if needed. more often than not things just work :)
<DrGrov> hateball: Just a bit of a hassle on some huge PDF's though it seems.
<masterkorp> k1l_: thing is, there are a lot of cves that are closed, I've been using the ubuntu USN as reference. But as I said, better safe than sorry
<noc_> masterkorp, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl >>> then check the Ubuntu Changelog at right
<masterkorp> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.21/changelog
<masterkorp> noc_: this?
<masterkorp> last update has been 23 September :(
<nicomachus> man, they really don't make these icon and theme folders easy to navigate.
<ppf> masterkorp: openssl 1.0.1 is eol as of now
<ppf> so there won't be any big updates there
<noc_> shouldn't it still receive security fixes, being in trusty's main repo, regardless of being alive upstream?
<ppf> yes it does
<IhrFussel> Is there a way to kill ALL but one bash process? I have several scripts and when a certain event occurs I need to terminate all scripts except one
<k1l_> ppf: noc_ yes, the security team backports the patches when the upstream publishes the patches
<ppf> which they won't for 1.0.1, i'm assuming
<ppf> emphasis on the assume part
<k1l_> ppf: why not?
<noc_> but my point is this should not depend on upstream, since it's still in a supported release of ubunut
<k1l_> ppf: the security team manages the LTS support for kernels that are not LTS kernels upstream. that is the idea behind canonical paying that security team.
<ppf> k1l_: i actually meant upstream
<hateball> IhrFussel: well killall supports regex, so perhaps it could be done that way
<IhrFussel> hateball, the problem is that killall only looks for the processname it seems and not for the name of the script...I need something that can exclusively kill "bash somescript.sh" by name
<noc_> how do you determine the one to be left alive, is it at random or by means of some identifier?
<IhrFussel> noc_, no not random...they all have certain names and will not be renamed
<noc_> can you provide an example with real names?
<IhrFussel> They look like this "mtfc.sh" "mtos.sh" "mtbm.sh"
<hateball> IhrFussel: could you use ps|grep + awk ?
<noc_> I'm thinking about pidof bash  +  cat /proc/$pid/cmdline
<hanshenrik> IhrFussel, <?php foreach(glob('/proc') as $dir){$cmdline=file_get_contents($dir.'/'.cmdline);if(false!==strpos($cmdline,'somescript.sh'){$pid=(int)strrev(substr($dir,0,-1));system("kill ".$pid);}}
<ppf> why not just killall -r
<Arpit97> i am receiving error on there website
<hanshenrik> err, ($dir.'/cmdline')
<noc_> besides, if they're bash, they don't want .sh extension, they're fine without an extension at all
<Arpit97> i don't want to purchase there test case
<LordNelthon> hi, is there anyway to redirect the apt-get install oracle-java7-installer to a file? since the packages executes a script while installing it shows in the terminal that script output
<hanshenrik> LordNelthon, man tee
<k1l_> LordNelthon: use dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<hanshenrik>  apt-get -y install oracle-java7-installer | tee foo.txt
<noc_> apt-get install whatever   > out.log 2>&1
<noc_> the 2>&1 makes sure error messages go into the log as well
<ppf> tee is non-standard. noc_ + 1
<k1l_> LordNelthon: ah sorry. seems i misunderstand your issue
<hanshenrik> oh right, if you DONT want it in the terminal at all, use >  ofc
<noc_> well tee will work fine, just put the 2>&1 before the pipe ppf
<ppf> noc_: i know, i'm just saying it's non-posix-standardized
<LordNelthon> but it does not work. apt output goes to the file, but the script that it runs from the package shows anyway (using the normal redirects)
<LordNelthon> seeing tee right now
<hanshenrik> ppf, and when people ask you for a text editor, you recommend `ed` right?
<ppf> hanshenrik: nah, i'm team vim
<hanshenrik> :O  vim is nonstandard!
<hanshenrik> posix doesn't say anything about vim!
<hanshenrik> but ed, OTOH
<Southern_Gentlem> vim
<ppf> :)
<Southern_Gentlem> vim is the standard on all unix/linux boxes
<Southern_Gentlem> vi/vim
<IhrFussel> I have all those installed yes but it would be nice to see the awk code...I know how to use ps and grep for a certain line but don't know how to extract the PID of it
<ppf> LordNelthon: did you use 2> as well?
<ppf> IhrFussel: pgrep -f
<LordNelthon> ppf: yes, and does not work either
<ppf> LordNelthon: before the | (if using tee)
<IhrFussel> ppf, Is it just awk '{print $[column]}' after grepping the line with the script name ?
<hateball> IhrFussel: if you wanna use awk, something like "ps aux|awk '{print $2}'" but you'll want to grep your script also
<ppf> IhrFussel: i don't know awk, to be honest
<ppf> IhrFussel: just pgrep -f <regex>
<ppf> lists all the pids
<IhrFussel> hateball, well I'd just get the PID with awk and kill that one
<alicezw_> join #fsf-licensing
<IhrFussel> ppf, WOW that command is nice...I can just pgrep -f "mtfc.sh" and it lists the PIDs...but how to kill them after?
<ppf> | xargs kill
<DrGrov> hateball: Now it worked, it was just a slow starter :) Thank you the kind help :)
<IhrFussel> xargs accepts lists of PIDs? I never knew that
<PunkUnity420> i NEED HELP
<PunkUnity420> been googling for hours
<PunkUnity420> https://zerobin.net/?907499f9229b7480#FKzEA2j03GmWRe7Iog0lvWrhy2Bzmy8vS/1lWRbzaXQ=
<ppf> IhrFussel: xargs forwards stdin as arguments to the following command
<IhrFussel> ppf, will it also work when there are 2 matches?
<LordNelthon> ppf: "sudo apt-get install -y oracle-java7-installer 2>&1 | tee -a file" still shows the output
<PunkUnity420> I upgraded from 16.04 to 16.10
<PunkUnity420> https://zerobin.net/?907499f9229b7480#FKzEA2j03GmWRe7Iog0lvWrhy2Bzmy8vS/1lWRbzaXQ=
<ppf> LordNelthon: yes, that's kinda what tee does
<PunkUnity420> please mention my name to get my attention if anyone has a solution
<PunkUnity420> i cannot reinstall the OS
<ppf> IhrFussel: all stdin goes into the argument list to the command, in this case kill
<ppf> so the question is will kill work if there are two pids?
<ppf> yes it will
<dimaj> hey guys, i was wondering if someone could help me with NFS setup on Ubuntu servers. when i mount a share, I can write as root, but not as user (permission denied). server has permissions 775 and i am exporting it as: 'sync,insecure,no_subtree_check,rw,nohide,anonuid=1001,anongid=1001'
<LordNelthon> ppf: I want that output to a file not the terminal, even without tee (with >> file) it shows in the terminal :/
<ppf> LordNelthon: then don't use tee
<ppf> see noc_'s suggestion
<whothehellami> Hi, I need some regex help: I have a file with connections. I am using "^(?!(A|B) , C).+\n" to get all connections with neither A nor B as source and C as destination. But I also want to get connections without C as source but with A or B as dst.
<whothehellami> with other words. I need all connections (A|B)->C or C->(A|B). I want to do a regex search to remove all the other connections
<noc_> whothehellami, /join #regex
<ghostlight> does anyone have any good guides or recos for setting up iptables over network mgr?
<whothehellami> noc_, ok. didnt know that there is a regex channel
<ghostlight> im particularly interested in routing most of my traffic over VPN but not always
<noc_> PunkUnity420, "files list for package ... missing" suggests problems under /var/lib/dpkg/info
<noc_> freenode has channels for everything
<hateball> !alis| whothehellami
<ubottu> whothehellami: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<PunkUnity420> annyone help me?
<PunkUnity420> @noc
<Pici> PunkUnity420: how did you upgrade?
<PunkUnity420> noc_: how do i fix that?
<PunkUnity420> do release upgrade -d
<PunkUnity420> Pici:
<PunkUnity420> i dont think i have that file /var/lib/dpkg/info
<gio_>  volo
<nacc> PunkUnity420: it's a directory not a file
<noc_> PunkUnity420, right, that's the problem. Everything started after tinkering with the package management?
<nacc> PunkUnity420: and if that directory is empty, something rather serious is wrong
<PunkUnity420> well its empty now for sure
<PunkUnity420> i need to just fix this crap lol. ridiculous
<PunkUnity420> pretty sure every time i hacve upgraded ubuntu, something liek this happens
<PunkUnity420> since 6.04
<Teemo> yeah I just don't upgrade for that reason. take a full backup and do a nice clean install, then copy the /home directory back (which restores all program settings and user files)
<Teemo> all you need to do after that is install packages really
<noc_> PunkUnity420, I assume you upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04? have you already reported the bug to the developers?
<PunkUnity420> no
<PunkUnity420> i clean installed 16.04 about a year ago maybe less
<PunkUnity420> then, last night i did, do release upgrade -d
<PunkUnity420> FAILURE
<PunkUnity420> might hop off ubuntu for a bit then. kinda bummed
<PunkUnity420> should be an easy way to go back to stock
<noc_> so you wanted 16.10? it's a development release. 14.04, 16.04 are long-term supported releases...
<Pici> btw, you shouldn't use -d, that is intended for moving to the development release.
<PunkUnity420> --purge upgrade
<PunkUnity420> --reset ubuntu to factory settings
<Pici> noc_: 16.10 isn't a dev release.
<PunkUnity420> i know
<noc_> Pici, I thought so. what is a dev release then?
<nacc> iiuc, -d would have moved you to 17.04
<Pici> noc_: 17.04 is the current in-development release. 16.10 is just a regular non-LTS release.
<PunkUnity420> im on yakkety
<PunkUnity420> i used -d
<PunkUnity420> PERIOD
<nacc> noc_: there are no 'development' releases in that sense -- there are LTS and non-LTS and an active (*in* development)
<lol768> Now I can no longer type. I've tried hitting enter and escape to no avail.
<nacc> noc_: where 'active' might be either LTS or non-LTS (once it releases)
<lol768> (I accidentally pressed ctrl shift u to do Unicode input)
<nacc> PunkUnity420: easiest way to 'go back to stock' is to reinstall.
<noc_> ah, thanks
<johan`> Hi, Im stuck in a terminal (graphical bugs) and I wanna restart without having to press the power button. How do I restart from the terminal?
<johan`> (I did ctrlaltFx to get to here)
<lol768> ah, I fixed it
<genii> johan`: sudo reboot
<jorlin> Trying to to restore unity-greeter after having installed kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu (from a ubuntu 16.04.1 install)
<jorlin> Now I get the Lubuntu greeter instead
<ghostlight> does anyone have any good guides or recos for setting up iptables over network mgr?
<super_nugget> hey guys...=)
<super_nugget> i have a problem..can anyone help?
<jorlin> Just ask your question
<super_nugget> trying to dual boot..however, but the bootloader wont start..
<super_nugget> details:
<super_nugget> 1. previously had linux backbox and linux mint. adn then deleted those partitions to install kali linux
<super_nugget> 2. kali didnt start up..so tried to install ubuntu as well..didnt boot too..
<jorlin> super_nugget, did you install grub when installing Kali Linux?
<super_nugget> 3. tried installing boot-repair disk but it couldnt solve the issue..the system just directly booted into Windows..
<super_nugget> jorlin: yes i did =)
<super_nugget> i installed it to the harddisk /dev/sdaX not /dev/sdaXY
<jorlin> super_nugget, are you on an (U)EFI system?
<super_nugget> jorlin: yes i am..
<super_nugget> tried booting from "CSM" mode in BIOS as well..thinking it may have a difference..but none..
<super_nugget> the system hidden volume's \EFI folder has no new additions whatsoever..
<jorlin> super_nugget, try creating a bootable USB-stick, formatted as gpt and try to repair boot mgr from there. It should install itself in the ESP (EFI Startup Partition) instead of the root of your /dev/sda
<super_nugget> checked it from cmd prompt in Admin mode
<super_nugget> owh okay....interesting..how do i format the stick gpt if i may ask...?
<super_nugget> i dont understand that part
<super_nugget> is it like the fat32 fs?
<nacc> super_nugget: gpt is a partition table format (the other typical one is msdos)
<jorlin> super_nugget, you can grab a USB-stick of 4GB minimum and back-up any useful data that is on it. After that, simply dd the iso image to the stick and start the stick from your EFI boot menu
<frib> all of a sudden my firefox doesn't work.  what can I do?
<super_nugget> nacc got you..looking it up now..=)
<jorlin> super_nugget, most live-ISO's are setup as dual-mode (MBR/ EFI type). I don't know if that's the case with the Kali ISO, but the Ubuntu Live-ISO should work fine.
<super_nugget> jorlin: alright man..and then install it the iso as usual...when prompted for directory of bootloader what should i put...?
<tatertots> super_nugget: did you retain the boot-repair log file?
<super_nugget> tatertots: sry man, no i didnt..cuz it said everything was repaired succesfully..
<super_nugget> so i just rebooted up
<tatertots> super_nugget: did you retain the boot-repair log file?, i know %99.99 likely you did NOT, but just want to hear you confirm that you didn't keep the repair log,
<super_nugget> tatertots: yeah..haha..
<frib> firefox all of a sudden stopped loading pages.  tried reinstalling to no avail.  please help!
<tatertots> super_nugget: can you open terminal?
<jorlin> super_nugget, gotta logout and in again out to check something for my father. Maybe later. I hope you will be able to solve the issue you are having...
<super_nugget> jorlin: thanks a lot bro..see ya..
<super_nugget> tatertots: ermm im in the windows machine rn..
<super_nugget> but i could boot up from a live ubuntu if ud like..
<super_nugget> or kali
<tatertots> super_nugget: do you still have the boot-repair usb key or cdrom?
<super_nugget> tatertots: i have the iso..i could set up the stick in a few..could you hold on?
<tatertots> super_nugget: sure, the objective is to retain the boot-repair log and show it here
<super_nugget> tatertots: got you..prepareing it rn..
<super_nugget> tatertots: got you..preparing it rn..
<super_nugget> tatertots: gimme about 10-15mins il boot-up into the iso..get the log and repost it here..thanks for ur help man..been cracking my head over this for few hours now..
<super_nugget> *bootup into the boot-repair disk
<super_nugget> tatertots: you there man..?
<tatertots> super_nugget: yeah
<arooni> for ubuntu 16.04; is there a better option than gnome-do ?  it seems pretty buggy and crashes often.  looking for a stable, alfred like replacement
<super_nugget> tatertots: hey =)
<super_nugget> tatertots: got the log file?
<tatertots> super_nugget:  => Windows 7/8/2012 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<tatertots>  => Syslinux MBR (4.04 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<super_nugget> ermm..i didnt get you...
<Guest60998> hi, i'm trying to install the latest vlc version as per the guide at the end of this comment. i added the ppa, updated ,then used apt-get. i'm getting a conflict where apt is trying to install the ubuntu-repository version of vlc-nox rather than the new ppa's version. running ubuntu 16.10. how can i install vlc 3.0? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/install-vlc-3-0-ubuntu
<super_nugget> so i should install to /dev/sdb next time?
<tatertots> super_nugget: the highest priority MBR that is seen first by the computer is on /dev/sda, you might know it as the 750gB
<super_nugget> but /dev/sdb was the stick itself...
<super_nugget> yes true..
<tatertots> super_nugget: the highest priority MBR that is seen first by the computer is on /dev/sda, you might know it as the 750gB so it is expected that you would boot into windows
<linux_user> I installed ubuntu GNOME and then the three ubuntustudio meta packages for audio and jackd does not start up gives some barrage of errors telling me a file is missing but no filename!?! where can I get help with this? whence I fired up qjackctl (before even clicking 'start') I got all this: http://pastebin.com/mstEHEUw
<super_nugget> tatertots:didnt know there was a highest priority mbr..what is it?
<super_nugget> so even if i install the bootloader in /dev/sda it still wouldn't be read by the boot manager as a secondary bootloader entry?
<jorlin> Can anyone with plain ubuntu 16.04.1 please pastebin their greeter startup script in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/ ? My original one got overwritten by installing lubuntu on top of an existing ubuntu install...
<DarkHorse1> how i can do something like if i open a image a music will play. sorry for english
<tatertots> super_nugget: did you create empty space to install linux prior to your installation attempt? yes or no
<DarkHorse1> how i can do something like if i open a image a music will play. sorry for english
<super_nugget> tatertots: yes
<Lorcatar> Like a thumbnail for a mp3 file DarkHorse1?
<linux_user> DarkHorse1, I am not an expert but I think an mp4 can have audio with a still image
<jorlin> Darkhorse, you want to play an ISO image containing CDA-formatted music?
<Lorcatar> Can you browse the ubuntu software center offline? Not to download but just to browse the metadata?
<jorlin> CDA as in CD Audio format/ a.k.a RedBook ?
<DarkHorse1> thanks  but i want something that music is hidden behind the image or user will able to see only image file
<linux_user> I think you want an mp4 DarkHorse1
<timyp> http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/11/this-fun-new-app-lets-you-embed-music-and-sound-clips-into-your-photos-exclusive/
<raphaelsc> hi
<linux_user> I installed ubuntu GNOME and then the three ubuntustudio meta packages for audio and jackd does not start up gives some barrage of errors telling me a file is missing but no filename!?! where can I get help with this? whence I fired up qjackctl (before even clicking 'start') I got all this: http://pastebin.com/mstEHEUw
<jorlin> linux_user, it looks like the process you are trying to start expects a running jackd daemon, but that daemon is not started, though it is detected as being "available"
<DarkHorse1> i want to combine a script with photo so if i click on photo script will run
<tatertots> super_nugget: boot the installation media
<linux_user> oh
<linux_user> let me check that then, jackd is a service I must start?
<jorlin> linux_user, probably, yes. I'm no expert on jackd though, it may need parameters
<DarkHorse1> i want to combine a script with photo so if i click on photo script will run
<linux_user> but that 'start' button on qjackctl isnt that to start jackd?
<jorlin> such as an ALSA_sink for input or output, but that is a long time ago for me. Probably 5 years or so, so I'm doubtful if that principle is still valid.
<linux_user> A WHAT?
<DarkHorse1> i want to combine a script with photo so if i click on photo script will run how i can do that
<linux_user> DarkHorse1: that is different, now that you said 'script'!!
<super_nugget> tatertots: could we pm..?=)
<linux_user> a script to start audio playing in the background with '&' while displaying a photo is easy to do
<jorlin> linux_user, last time I used Jack, I had to define ALSA sinks for Jack to connect to as IN/ OUTputs
<linux_user> Yeah well the UbuntuStudio groups are frigging useless
<linux_user> and that can cause jackd to not start up you mean?
<linux_user> or to be broken as it is?
<linux_user> I think trying to uninstall XFCE and put GNOME onto UBUNTU STUDIO will be easier
<jorlin> linux_user, hey, hey, have some respect... Those guys created an awesome multimedia environment.
<linux_user> wait a second
<linux_user> if Install the packages and they don't start, where I am wrong to say something is not working or broken?
<therayox> hi
<linux_user> if you install software that is supposed to be fully configured and its not, and there are no instructions
<linux_user> give me a break
<therayox> hi
<jorlin> linux_user, did you install the complete Desktop Environment on top of an existing Ubuntu install?
<DarkHorse1> oh i m sorry basically friend of mine didn't told me
<therayox> ok
<jorlin> linux, did you try running it in a VM, or as a Live ISO to check if your hardware plays nice with the distro?
<jorlin> linux_user, , did you try running it in a VM, or as a Live ISO to check if your hardware plays nice with the distro?
<jorlin> linux, did you disable Pulseaudio first before starting the app that required Jack?
<jorlin> Darkhorse, you could create a desktop launcher having a certain icon associated with it that resembles the photo. Would that be something in the right direction?
<EmberCrest> Noob here, back again. I undershot the amount of space I'd need for Ubuntu. Got 20gb unallocated free space, so how do I extend my 10gb ubuntu partition to 30gb?
<Guest60998> Guest
<tatertots> super_nugget: sure did you boot the install media
<EmberCrest> The unallocated space and the main disk are next to each other, respectfully.
<DarkHorse1> yesh jorlin
<DarkHorse1> *yes
<jorlin> EmberCrest, first of all, backup all your personal data, if any, than start a Live ISO, and grow the partition in gparted.
<EmberCrest> Sigh ok. Ill just have to wait until i get home if I gotta start a live ISO..
<EmberCrest> I got Windows on the other half of my disk, if there's a gparted equivelant?
<jorlin> EmberCrest, yes, that would be Disk Manager, but is is quite dangerous to mess with that on a mounted Disk Volume, if it even lets you do that. However that is outside the scope of this channel. You might have better luck in ##windows
<EmberCrest> jorlin: Can I not just unmount the ubuntu volume?
<rajivmars> i have just installed ubuntumate 16.04. but i can't see the plumouth logo during the boot. how do i get my plumouth screen logo back?
<jorlin> EmberCrest, yes, but only if you are running a Live ISO environment.
<EmberCrest> jorlin: So I can't unmount the partition from Windows, basically
<jorlin> EmberCrest, sure you can, but I would not trust Disk Manager to resize a Linux File System.
<jorlin> As always, if you want to experiment, make a BACKUP first of anything that is remotely important to you.
<EmberCrest> jorlin: mhm, agreed. I'll take care.
<rajivmars> anybody plz answer.
<jorlin> !patience | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rajivmars> ok. thats fine:)
<jorlin> EmberCrest, I woiuld resize a Linux partition from within a Live ISO, there is a way to create a Windows Live DVD, I believe it was called Windows PE or something, if you need to resize an NTFS volume. But that is outside the scope of #ubuntu
<jorlin> EmberCrest, wouild => would
<jorlin> rajivmars, actually, I'm trying to achieve something similar myself. When installing one complete *buntu desktop over another, the last installed desktop seems to overwrite defaults of the previous system when it comes to appearance.
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem in bash that is quite puzzling to me. I tried to create three different "ls"-aliases. "ls" for showing all files, "lsv" for showing only visble files and "lsi" for only showing invisible files. "ls" and "lsi" works as intended but "lsv" still shows all files. It does work hoewever when I alias it to "/bin/ls" instead of just "ls". Does that make sense to anybody?
<energizer> If I run a command like sudo service mongod start, which user is going to be running the mongod process?
<BluesKaj> jorlin, each desktop comes with it's own default theme instaled
<rajivmars> jorlin, ok. then what to do know?
<jorlin> BluesKaj, so I have noticed, but is their a way to restore the original theme (boot, greeter and all?)
<jorlin> their -> there
<lakshay> yoo
<energizer> I have ubuntu 14.04, I don't understand how services work, where can I read about them?
<BluesKaj> which original theme etc, jorlin?
<lakshay> i have 16.04
<jorlin> BluesKaj, I started out with plain Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS, but I installed kubuntu, lubuntu and xubuntu over it. It seems that the Xubuntu theme has won for now ...:-)
<BluesKaj> wow
<jorlin> BluesKaj, since that is the title of the "boot" screen I see now, along with the diamond theme of the lightdm greeter.
<jorlin> BluesKaj, I wanted to show my father the different desktop environments in their most complete form, so that he can choose for himself, which DE has his fancy.
<BluesKaj> jorlin, I stay with KDE/Plasma...the others aren't my style at all
<genii> jorlin: If you have multiple dm installed, just use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ..with the name of one you have. Like: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Lorcatar> XFCE is the best looking but setting caps to control is a pain
<Lorcatar> Or other customizations
<jorlin> BluesKaj, I tend to switch between LXDE, Unity and awesome, depending on what task I have at hand.
<Lorcatar> I mean LXDE is the best looking etc etc
<lakshay> any one up?
<jorlin> Lorcatar, Have you tried Enlightment? If you want full customisation, that one is a solid choice.
<BluesKaj> desktop environments are a matter of taste and look/prefernce
<Lorcatar> jorlin: I've noticed it was very pretty looking. I haven't tried it but you mentioning it makes me want to try it.
<jorlin> BluesKaj, but do you perhaps know how to restore the standard Ubuntu experience, while retaining the choice between the different variants?
<BluesKaj> afraid not jorlin
<jorlin> BluesKaj, I spent far too much time on the nasty Telepathy bug with conflicting resources between the KDE and the Gnome versions. took me about an hour to resolve that... :-/
<jorlin> BluesKaj, that bug is marked as Critical by the way...
<BluesKaj> telepathy is old and buggy, neber used it anyway
<BluesKaj> never
<jorlin> BluesKaj, neither have I, but someone did not test if KDE and Gnome would conflict when testing the packages for Telepathy...
<hateball> Well the problem in this case isnt so much about using it as actually being able to install kubuntu-desktop if you started with ubuntu-desktop
<hateball> it's been broken for quite some time
<eein-> how do you kick network manager into actually looking for wireless again after a hibernate?
<jorlin> This results in an unusable state for apt and it is quite tricky to resolve that.
<eein-> enabling and disabling networking and wifi does nothing. SSID from my previous location still show though they are no longer available
<jorlin> hateball, I have eventually succeeded in doing so, but it was not a smooth ride. Reminded me of the dependency hell I went through when trying SlackWare. Granted, that is more than 10 years ago.
<jorlin> eein, did you try an ifdown -> ifup combo (needs root privileges) ?
<jorlin> rajivmars, to summarise my answer on your question: I would love to be able to resolve it, but I don't know how :-(
<wilbert> join #debian
<jorlin> on your question -> *to* your question (my, am I getting sloppy with my grammar here :-S )
<rek> hi, can i install 4.10 live using the live cd morphix? What is the last ubuntu release i can use to use Qt Qt-2.3.0  ?
<jorlin> wilbert, who are you addressing, please?
<nacc> rek: i can't think of a reason why you would want to use 4.10. It's so old and fully unsupported here.
<wilbert> noone
<wilbert> I was trying to type /join #debain
<wilbert> and missed the /
<jorlin> Ah, ok, that makes sense.
<rek> nacc, this is the ubuntu channel :) do you want to know why i need qt-2.3.0 ?
<nacc> rek: this is the ubuntu *support* channel
<BluesKaj> wilbert, type it in the serber box
<nacc> rek: and you can see clearly in the /topic which releases are supported
<BluesKaj> server
<adalbert> Anyone using X11vnc -ssl ?
<rek> if there's a ubuntu-com-chat channel i'd be glad to be there
<jorlin> I am called to dinner right now. See you soon. Thanks for the nice atmosphere :-)
<nacc> !ot | rek: this is probably what you want, but I assume folks there will say the same thing.
<ubottu> rek: this is probably what you want, but I assume folks there will say the same thing.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rek> thanks nacc
<jorlin> Have a nice (insert your time of day here) :-)
<eein-> jorlin, I did it just says unknown interface and I don't see anyting in dmesg about it other than the normal link not ready
<Aprel> Hi I downloaded and compiled (./configure make make install) the latest sources for gnupg, but my /usr/bin/gnupg still points to the repo version. What's the proper way of installing the new binary into the system?
<Aprel> If it matters, I'm upgrading from the 1.x repo version to 2.x from sources
<wilbert> Aprel: You probably need to specify where you want the gnupg binary to go using switches for ./configure
<wilbert> Aprel: By default it will go to /usr/local/bin probably
<wilbert> Aprel: And you need think hard before you stomp on the system install of that binary given that you may break software that depends on it
<OerHeks> !info gnupg2
<ubottu> gnupg2 (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement (dummy transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.1.15-1ubuntu6 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 46 kB
<Aprel> wilbert: you're right; it's in /usr/local/bin. I'll leave the repo version in /usr/bin and call this one as necessary
<Aprel> Problem now is it can't find the lib libgcrypt.so.20, even tho I see it in /usr/local/lib :/
<Aprel> Did I likely screw up the configure? Is it looking for the lib in /usr/lib even tho the binary was installed to /usr/local/bin?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> hey
<wilbert> Aprel: you can either specify a different path for .so's in configure
<wilbert> or use linker options or environment variables to tell software to look in that directory on a case by case basis
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> can you get the IRC client version or the OS version of some user using a command?
<wilbert> /usr/ is for system required stuff
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> for example, some people discovered my OS version and i can't see it on whois
<wilbert> /usr/local is for stuff you compile yourself
<wilbert> keeping them separate so you don't hose your system by replacing some requried version with an incompatible one
<frenda> Youtube subtitles are odd!; They are in two lines and previous line is kept! they are in vtt format that sucks; Do you know any player that can follow vtt contents well?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> no? nobody? :(
<frenda> I mean I want to watch downloaded subtitle+video from Ytube
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: yes
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: they can. Using something call Client-To-Client-Protocol
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> tell me more
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: You should really just google it and read about it
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> wilbert: thank you ^^
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: np
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> wilbert: can i try it on you? :P
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: go a head
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> it works! ^^
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i can't see your OS version (and people can see mine) but i guess i'm on the right track
<Aprel> wilbert: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib fixed the problem for a current session. Can I reconfigure and recompile the gnupg binary so it checks for that lib directory without the env variable?
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: yep, I got my warning messages
<wilbert> Aprel: recompiling won't do anything as its a shared library rather than a statically linked one
<wilbert> Aprel: You could modify your shells .profile, .bashrc, whatever to automatically set that variable at startup
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> wilbert: any info about when is OS version available or not?
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: It will only tell you what I have the client configured to tell you
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: Its not secret magic that reaches through the irc client and probes the OS
<Aprel> wilbert: ok, that's a good idea. Thanks for all the help :)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> wilbert: then it was a irssi thing
<Aprel> SaltyKawaiiNeko: nice nick, btw
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: most likely
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> wilbert: thank you very much ^^
<zzombie> hello
<wilbert> SaltyKawaiiNeko: np
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> Aprel: ty <3
<zenlambda> if i put a script in /etc/initramfs-tools/hooks, it should always be executed when i call update-initramfs -u right?
<genii> zenlambda: Yes
<zenlambda> genii: it seems update-initramfs is also reading /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks, is this normal and can it be prevented?
<renn0xtk9> I am using rsync --delete  but still it does not seem to delete file from target directory
<zenlambda> can i 'blacklist' a hook in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks ?
<nacc> zenlambda: yes it's normal
<nacc> zenlambda: those are the ones 'shipped' with the update-initramfs containing package (aiui)
<nacc> zenlambda: /etc is for local system configuration
<Airforce> heya all!
<Airforce> how can i change my ident on psybnc .. it's my default is root@
<Airforce> using ubuntu
<Airforce> any help will be highly appreciated.
<converge> is there a way to create multiple zip files but in separeted .zip files (not .z01, .z02, etc) ?
<Airforce> converge I'm assuming you've zip installed already?
<converge> Airforce: yes
<nacc> converge: .z01, .z02 are specifically for split archives
<nacc> converge: why does it matter what the extension is (and note that .zip is the final split archvie file, so you can't use that anyways)
<converge> nacc: I need, I need to upload 400MB separeted in 100mb zip files, but it needs to be like first.zip, second.zip , I cant upload .z01, z02 files
<converge> *I see
<nacc> converge: you could rename them, but you have to rename them back to *exactly* the same format, afaict
<nacc> s/format/name/
<nacc> converge: as the order matters
<converge> nacc: its for zoho mail, I dont have access to unzip it
<nacc> converge: are you mailing these to yourself?
<converge> nacc: zoho have an import mail option, Im uploading the files there
<nacc> converge: you can just do `mv archive.z01 archive.z01.zip`, with the understanding that whoever is on the other end knows to `mv archive.z01.zip archive.z01` before unzip'ing the split archive
<arooni> for ubuntu 16.04; is there a better option than gnome-do ?  it seems pretty buggy and crashes often.  looking for a stable, alfred like replacement
<xangua> arooni: gnome do is pretty old yes, you can try synapse
<genii> !info alfred xenial
<ubottu> alfred (source: alfred): Almighty Lightweight Fact Remote Exchange Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.2-1 (xenial), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<genii> Hm
<xangua> arooni: for an even more minimalistic there's ”Albert", not in official repositories www.webupd8.org/2015/01/albert-fast-lightweight-quick-launcher.html?m=1
<arooni> do you folks like one of those versus the other?
<arooni> synapse  / alfred / albert
<xangua> arooni: synapse is in repositories, I just use the unity dash
<arooni> xangua: is there a way to make unity dash summon with control + space?
<genii> !info albert xenial
<ubottu> Package albert does not exist in xenial
<arooni> it's how i'm used to getting alfred on the mac
<db09> hi all
<rajivmars> how to install the multimedia-codecs for ubuntumate 16.04?
<Mathias> does anyone have any idea why i can ping to the internet, but not use any other protocols?
<EriC^^> rajivmars: sudo add-apt-repository multiverse && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> Mathias: maybe there's a firewall?
<Mathias> EriC^^: there shouldn't be, all other devices on the network can access internet fine
<EriC^^> Mathias: try sudo iptables -L
<rajivmars> EriC^^, thanks:)
<Mathias> EriC^^: no rules there
<EriC^^> rajivmars: no problem :)
<ppf> Mathias: how do you know other protocols don't work?
<Mathias> ppf: i've even tried to use iperf
<Mathias> it can access LAN too
<ppf> i meant what's the error
<Mathias> it just times out
<rajivmars> EriC^^, are these work in ubuntumate 16.04?
<michaldybczak> where can I set menus to windows title bars? now they are alaways on desktop panel (which is fine only on maximized windows)?
<EriC^^> rajivmars: yes
<rajivmars> ok
<db09> I'm trying to assign a static ip to ubuntu-server 14.04 - when I open my /etc/network/interfaces file iss almost empty except for "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" - but I'm still connected to the internet. is the network manager managing the connection?
<ppf> Mathias: nslookup google.com | pastebinit
<Mathias> dns works
<ppf> then what doesn't work ..
<Mathias> like trying wget, iperf, apt-get
<ppf> then paste the output of telnet google.com 80, please?
<akik> db09: if you get your network settings with "nmcli dev list", then yes for network-manager
<Mathias> ppf: telnet google.com 80 \n Trying 178.74.30.26...
<Andrew_jedi> W: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<Mathias> and then another ip, and another
<Andrew_jedi> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<u0_a1752> what is this
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> i need help for unicode sequences when i dont know what charmap ubuntu is using
<mattfly> lçike when you press ctrl+shift+u
<wedgie> Mathias: maybe an invalid system proxy? Just reaching for possibilities at this point
<mattfly> i need to write a verticalslash but is doesnt work if i do U124
<Mathias> wedgie: where can i check for that?
<\9> mattfly: U+0124 is a "H" with a hat
<wedgie> Mathias: Settings -> Network
<mattfly> yesss
<mattfly> i found that
<\9> do you mean the pipe character "|"?
<mattfly> what i need is a "|"
<mattfly> exactly
<\9> that's U+007C
<mattfly> i have a stuppid keyboard that doesnt come iwth that
<mattfly> a gamming keyboard
<\9> it's 7C in ascii and in every other encoding
<mattfly> |
<mattfly> haha
<mattfly> !!
<Mathias> wedgie: ubuntu server, no GUI :p
<wedgie> ah, not likely then
<mattfly> thanks
<[twisti]> ever since i installed LTS 16.04 on my machine, i have been experiencing multi second lag spikes. anyone got any idea how to best debug such an issue ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<bundeskanzler13> i have a server with intel and i want install ubuntu. while it want konfig amd, it stoppt (15%) wat can i do?
<nicomachus> bundeskanzler13: start over.
<bundeskanzler13> i dit it 4 times
<k1l_> bundeskanzler13: the 64bit iso is called amd64 because the 64bit patent is from amd, but intel uses the same technic.
<bundeskanzler13> i know, but id din't work
<bundeskanzler13> and i don't anderstand why it not work
<k1l_> did you check the md5sum of the iso? how did you create the usb drive?
<bundeskanzler13> i did my USB prepare with YUMI
<Nac44les> Hi
<bytesaber> Anyone with experience running a copy of Ubuntu's repo locally?   I am wondering if it would be difficult to remove i386 from it.   I think that I may have messed it up some.  An Ubuntu work station attached to it, is claiming it can't find i386 packages.  Yet it's an amd64 based install.
<genii> !multiarch | bytesaber
<genii> Hm
<genii> bytesaber: 64 bit can still use 32 bit apps and libraries, Ubuntu has had multiarch for a while now ( I believe since 12.04)
<OerHeks> what would you gain, removing i386 packages on a private mirror?
<OerHeks> now you find out the hard way that you still want i386 packages/libs
<db09> hi im trying to assign a static ip to ubuntu server 14.04. Network Manager was managing my internet connection, so I disabled it because I want to use /network/interfaces. i've lost connection to the net - any help trying to regain connection deeply appreciated
 * [^FuL|an0^] In stark terms, Wikipedia is one of the single most important undertakings in human history. If we do our job, future generations will look upon Wikipedia as the cornerstone of the information revolution. If we don't, the world will lose a tremendous resource. This is why we need to keep the jews out.
<Onepamopa> db09, do you have IPMI on the server ?
<zenguy> hi how do you upgrade a kernal in ubuntu 16.04.1 to the latest?
<k1l_> zenguy: why and to what kernel?
<zenguy> just to keep updated and the latest stable release
<Onepamopa> zenguy, apt-cache search linux-image then apt-get install linux-image-xyz linux-headers-xyz
<k1l_> zenguy: you will get the 16.10 backports kernel (4.8) in some days when 16.04.2 is released. see !hwe
<zenguy> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Onepamopa> Im already on 4.8.x
<k1l_> zenguy: ubuntu works on the LTS kernel and does update that version with all the security patches
<zenguy> cool k1l_ thank you :)
<k1l_> Onepamopa: its better to use the linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge package. since  in some months that kernel you installed doesnt get any more updates and you need to change to manually
<k1l_> Onepamopa: look at the hwe page for more details
<Onepamopa> k1l_, in my case thats acceptible due to having to build custom modules each time the kernel updates
<k1l_> Onepamopa: its your system, you can do what ever you like :) but keep in mind that users in here might not know and will come in here in one year arguing, that their 4.8 kernel doesnt get any important security updates anymore.
<Onepamopa> ;)
<Onepamopa> he didn't specify security updates, he just asked for the latest kernel
<k1l_> Onepamopa: if you keep reading in here you will know that this will happen :) just look at the amount of 15.04 machines that are still running :/
<glache> Would you date a transgender if she had a really nice personality but was born a male?
<Onepamopa> glache, no freaking way
<k1l_> glache: this is not the right topic for this technical support channel.
<glache> Well she is really into computers.  She's very technical.  Great personality.  Looks just like a girls.  Sounds like a girl.
<zenguy> and needs a visa?
<fernando_> FerranMB
<laloune> hello eveodyryb
<laloune> hello everbody
<glache> The buldge in her paints is a little strange though.
<glache> But her personality is great and she loves using Ubuntu.
<k1l_> glache: again: this is not the channel for chatter. keep it to technical support only in here
<glache> ALright, sorry.
<glache> lol
<laloune> can somebody help me? I have a problem with my network card (ethernet). Everytime I try to switch the speed to 1000 (ethtool -s <interface> autoneg off speed 1000 full duplex) I get disconnected
<laloune> I am using xubuntu 16.10
<k1l_> laloune: disconnected as in reconnected. or as in offline
<Ben64> laloune: you shouldn't have to switch, there is probably something you have that doesn't support gigabit
<k1l_> laloune: i would first look at if that card and kernel and firmware do support that at all.
<laloune> k1l_ offline
<WeiJunLi> I feel like when I do 'dmesg' it doesnt show all logs
<WeiJunLi> since i got alot of stuff going on that should trigger stuff on dmesg
<laloune> Ben64 it should as the ethtool -s command states: supported link modes 1000baseT/Full
<WeiJunLi> but i keep with the same loogs
<WeiJunLi> logs*
<WeiJunLi> any hint
<bytesaber> genii, ok.  Looks like i'm experiencing this.     http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/272908/apt-looking-for-i386-files-even-though-architecture-is-amd64
<bytesaber> OerHeks, probablly right
<laloune> k1l_ how can I check whether card/kernel/firmware does support it?
<Ben64> laloune: i mean the other devices, the cable, etc
<bytesaber> Sounds like it would be abnormal to not have i386 available to an amd64 host.
<bytesaber> i'll put i386 back into my /etc/apt/mirrors.list
<k1l_> laloune: is that a known issue for that card? where did you get the idea to have to change that setting?
<fernando__> Hello. my wifi connexion goes down frequently. I use an Intel mini pci card (type B, 11Mb/s). Any help please?
<k1l_> bytesaber: its very common to have 32bit packages. steam and wine are some of the worst 32bit pulling softwares.
<laloune> I got the idea cause the speed was very low
<laloune> Ben64 if the router does not support 1Gb can this cause the deconnection
<laloune> how can I see the network card model please
<k1l_> laloune: lspci
<laloune> k1l_ thanks I check that right now
<bytesaber> k1l_, roger roger
<Ben64> laloune: yes
<db09> hi im trying to assign a static ip to ubuntu server 14.04. Network Manager was managing my internet connection, so I disabled it because I want to use /network/interfaces. i've lost connection to the net - any help trying to regain connection deeply appreciated
<Ben64> db09: ubuntu server doesn't use network manager
<laloune> Ben64 the ethernet card seems to support 1 Gb
<laloune> can this come from the driver?
<laloune> Ben64 how can I check which version of the driver this is
<Ben64> what card is it
<Ben64> also what router, how long is the cable, what cable type is it
<Ben64> but really, if it isn't automatically getting gigabit, something doesn't support it
<laloune> it is Intel I219-LM
<laloune> Ben 64 cable is UTP CAT5E 4 PAIRS ETA / TIA 568 B
<laloune> this is no router but a swith
<laloune> this is no router but a switch
<laloune> Ben64 oh well, the switch is 10/100 :-/
<laloune> but can this really explain why the ethtool command provokes a disconnection?
<Ben64> yes
<laloune> really really ? ;)
<laloune> Ben64 k then, I'll try at the office where the switch should have 1000
<laloune> thanks a bunch
<unix_newbie> hey all - I am trying to rename files in ubuntu using mv,  and the files are in a git repo
<unix_newbie> after I changed the file name using mv and do a 'git status' - the old file name goes to deleted and the new ones go to untracked
<nacc> unix_newbie: you want to use `git-mv` to rename files in a git repo, normally
<unix_newbie> nacc: hello and thank you - so I ran this command earlier:  "find . -name "*.yaml" -exec bash -c 'mv "$1" "${1%.yaml}".yml' - '{}' \;"
<unix_newbie> I just need to change the "mv" into "git -mv"
<nacc> unix_newbie: you should read the manpage, to be sure
<nacc> unix_newbie: and it's either `git-mv` or `git mv`
<unix_newbie> yes I can do that... thank you so much
<unix_newbie> I will do that, I mean
<Wulf> Hello
<Wulf> (How) can I add a new user to the system that shares the same groups as the user that I created during install?
<amazoniantoad> Wow the ubuntu support room isn't all that great anymore.
<amazoniantoad> It used to be incredible.
<amazoniantoad> Lots of support. Now, not so much.
<halvors> Any devs online?
<halvors> Anyone who can claim https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1634855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634855 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Assertion 'link->state == LINK_STATE_SETTING_ROUTES' failed at ../src/network/networkd-link.c:697, function link_enter_configured(). Aborting." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<db09> hi I'm trying to assign a static ip to a server - after I edit /etc/network/interfaces and reboot I can't ping 8.8.8.8 - can anyone look at my config contents and see if I've goofed somewhere? http://pastebin.com/BNSWsxhg
<Bashing-om> db09: look'n .
<k1l_> db09: what devices lists "ifconfig"?
<pavlos> db09, netmask should be 255.255.255.0
<pavlos> db09, netmask iface eth0 inet static
<pavlos> db09, iface eth0 inet static
<pavlos> db09, dns mispelled
<k1l_> yes, and that, not loopback but static for that device. (if its eth0 at all and not a eno1 or such)
<pavlos> db09, https://www.swiftstack.com/docs/install/configure_networking.html
<Bashing-om> db09: ^^ nothing else to add . This for a wired interface on release 14.04 .
<db09> ah! thank you all so much. I hand typed the pastebin and made some of the typos but I did have "loopback" instead of static.
<ivanskie> hi. i have sshd configured to listen on 0.0.0.0 with standard port. for some reason i cannot reach it from outside the network with proper nat port forwarding configured (tested with another machine, so its not the port forward)
<ivanskie> ufw says its inactive and iptables are empty too..
<ivanskie> vagrant box with ubuntu, bridged interface with lan ip address.. i can ssh into it from another machine on the same lan..  --- is there something in the ssh config that can prevent connections from internet?
<Ben64> ivanskie: no, check the port forwarding
<ivanskie> Ben64: i've pointed the port forward to another linux box on the network and it works. once i point it to my vagrant box's ip address. thats it. show's over.
<Ben64> that's not really checking
<Ben64> use nmap from the internet
<MacHappy> Im new guy here
<Bashing-om> MacHappy: Welcome to the ubuntu support channel .
<Akuw> hi
<hellstabber> hello
<Akuw> i am trying to run android studio emulator but altought installed kvm AS request for HAXM
<fishcooker> anyone have this update patched https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3181-1/... is that really necessary to reboot after applying or just restart all service using the sslib ?
<Ben64> fishcooker: easier to reboot
<wedgie> fishcooker: yes, you can just restart all the services using it.
<ivanskie> Ben64: so I've ran nmap.. it says port open service unknown
<fishcooker> without reboot should be OK Ben64
<fishcooker> thanks wedgie
<ivanskie> ook then.. now it works? that is odd
<ivanskie> nevermind, still pointing to the other linux box
<bytesaber> Is archive and security, the same place?  "archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" and "security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" both appear to be the same resulting location.
<bytesaber> "extras.ubuntu.com" is different however.
<saeed> hello
<ivanskie> i dont think its the firewall because when i switch the destination wan ip from one to another public ip i have.. the result in nmap is the same. port/tcp filtered unkown
<ivanskie> iptables are inactive, and ufw is inactive.. what else could be filtering ssh?
<Ben64> filtered = firewalled
<k1l_> bytesaber: no, the security repos includes the updates from the security team.
<k1l_> bytesaber: look at the different package on the different repos: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl
<nacc> bytesaber: how are you determining they are the "same resulting location"?
<ivanskie> ok Ben64: i've just done a bunch more digging around and testing. How do I check if my ubuntu box is filtering incoming? its not my pfsense that's blocking the port.
<Ben64> use nmap from inside the network
#ubuntu 2017-02-01
<P3R4> hello
<P3R4> can i ask >?
<P3R4> i have a proplem in msfconsole and armitage
<P3R4> he say to me
<P3R4> handler failed to bind to **31.212.161:4444
<P3R4> how i fix it> ?
<Ben64> what OS are you running
<genii> Maybe ask the metasploit people
<P3R4> backbox linux
<k1l_> !backbox | P3R4
<ubottu> P3R4: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<MarcoP> how to install libmysqlclient.18.dylib on ubuntu
<MarcoP> i dont see it
<nacc> MarcoP: what is a .dylib file?
<MarcoP> dunno lol
<MarcoP> hang on
<Bashing-om> !find libmysqlclient.18.dylib xenial
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmysqlclient.18.dylib&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<MarcoP> oops i was wrong
<MarcoP> Depends: libmysqlclient18 (>=5.5.13-1)
<MarcoP> this is the error I get when I try to install ossec on ubuntu
<nacc> MarcoP: that package is only available on 12.04 and 14.04
<MarcoP> oh
<nacc> MarcoP: if you are trying to do this on 16.04, you'd need to find a PPA or ask ossec to update to a more recent mysql base
<MarcoP> well i guess ossec is no good on 16.10 then?
<MarcoP> well I have the ossec ppa up
<k1l_> MarcoP: please put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<MarcoP> and I used synaptic package amanger and I got that error
<MarcoP> well its only one line k1l_ : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (>=5.5.13-1) but it is not installable
<MarcoP> thats all I get
<k1l_> MarcoP: please show "apt-cache policy ossec libmysqlclient18"
<MarcoP> apparently that is not available on the newest ubuntu
<MarcoP> libmysqlclient18:
<MarcoP>   Installed: (none)
<MarcoP>   Candidate: (none)
<MarcoP>   Version table:
<MarcoP> N: Ignoring file '20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<MarcoP> N: Unable to locate package ossec
<k1l_> MarcoP: please use paste.ubuntu.com for that
<MarcoP> i don't think that package is available on newer ubuntu I think that is the issue
<tripkin> Have I done something wrong has the ablility to resize 'files' and 'gedit' windows been disabled in 16.04?
<Ben64> no
<k1l_> MarcoP: 16.10 has libmysqlclient20 in the repos. so your 3rd party program wants outdated software that ubunut doesnt ship anymore
<MarcoP> if I add the program you think it will work?
<ivanskie> I've opened up two ports and have sshd listen on both of these. i've ran nmap on other local machine and both of these ports show as open.
<MarcoP> probably not?
<tripkin> Sorry, forgot the or in that question...
<MarcoP> im suprised ossec is outdated like that
<ivanskie> I've opened up two ports and have sshd listen on both of these. i've ran nmap on other local machine and both of these ports show as open.
<ivanskie> from outside... nmap says filtered.
<ivanskie> i don't understand. it doesnt matter what port i say, as long as it points to my ubuntu box.. its filtered. as soon as i change the nat redirect ip to another local machine with ssh.. it works.
<nacc> MarcoP: what PPA are you using?
<ivanskie> ufw is inactive, iptables is empty
<MarcoP> nacc http://ossec.wazuh.com/repos/apt/ubuntu precise main
<nacc> MarcoP: so you're specifically installing a precise package on yakkety?
<k1l_> MarcoP: you know what the "precise" stands for?
<nacc> MarcoP: you need to stop and think first.
<MarcoP> rofl
<MarcoP> oop
<MarcoP> well they need to update their website lol
<nacc> http://ossec.wazuh.com/repos/apt/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<_28_ria> Hello, I've just discovered, that 'apt' doesn't keep packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/, it removes them right after installation?!
<_28_ria> Is it true?
<MarcoP> thanks kek
<k1l_> MarcoP: no. you need to think and not just copy and paste
<nacc> MarcoP: they have a yakkety version which you should use
<_28_ria> or am I missing something?
<MarcoP> k1l_, well I went to the section called ubuntu...it was a mistake .....
<MarcoP> get over it
<MarcoP> thanks naac
<k1l_> MarcoP: its not for me to get over it. its for you not making a mess out of your system. but its your system, good luck with it.
<tripkin> Ah, got it. It was the Ambience theme causing my problems.
<k1l_> _28_ria: did you run any clean commands?
<MarcoP> k1l_, well its all they had on the ubuntu section..so get a life loser
<tatertots> ivanskie: does it work if the system in question is dmz'd?
<ivanskie> good question.
<k1l_> MarcoP: insulting me will not make it better for your system. installing packages for 12.04 because you only copy and paste is the issue. not me.
<_28_ria> k1l_: No, and even immediately after installation, archives dir doesn't have any files in it.
<tatertots> ivanskie: if you don't know the answer to that question, your next step should be to find out.
<CodeMouse92__> MarcoP: k1l_ is right. It isn't a matter of attacking you. Installing a 12.04 package in 16.10 is like filling a car tank with coal, to oversimplify the anaology
<ivanskie> yeah i'm about to try testing this
<k1l_> _28_ria: iirc apt runs  the clean command after the install is completed. yes
<CodeMouse92__> Each Ubuntu distro has technical differences that affect how software is built and runs. Installing a package for one distro on another distro can be at best pointless, at worse disasterous.
<CodeMouse92__> *disasterous
<_28_ria> I have cron script running every 12 mins, that caches any downloaded debs from archives to a centralized lan, then, I've started noticing, that log messages 0 packages copied always, even though, I've installed programs, that consisted of dosens of packages. I've looked in archives and and it was empty. Searched an entire HDD, it didn't have any *.deb s in it.
<nacc> tbh, i think MarcoP just made a mistake, it's ok
<_28_ria> k1l_: I recently started to use apt, because, I liked, how it shows progress bar and colors, etc. So, I've finally decided to test to install some package with 'apt-get' and the package appeared in archives folder, so I've discovered, that apt removes them after install. Too bad. I will stop using apt, than.
<k1l_> _28_ria: i was just looking at the manpages, but i guess its a  config setting.
<_28_ria> k1l_: Too bad, I didn't know about it before, because, I've just now noticed about this behaviour, after downloading/installing Gigabytes of packages. So much traffic was wasted. I am pissed.
<k1l_> _28_ria: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man5/apt.conf.5.html  i guess that is some setting there. if you are interested have a look
<_28_ria> k1l_: Yes, thanx. I will try to solve this. I don't like it as a default behaviour.
<MarcoP> nacc I got i downloaded thanks
<MarcoP> it
<pos> multiple vulnerabilities in tcpdump: CVE-2016-7922, CVE-2016-7923, CVE-2016-7924, CVE-2016-7925, CVE-2016-7926, CVE-2016-7927, CVE-2016-7928, CVE-2016-7929, CVE-2016-7930, CVE-2016-7931, CVE-2016-7932, CVE-2016-7933, CVE-2016-7934, CVE-2016-7935, CVE-2016-7936, CVE-2016-7937, CVE-2016-7938, CVE-2016-7939, CVE-2016-7940, CVE-2016-7973, CVE-2016-7974, CVE-2016-7975, CVE-2016-7983, CVE-2016-7984,
<pos> CVE-2016-7985, CVE-2016-7986, CVE-2016-7992, CVE-2016-7993, CVE-2016-8574, CVE-2016-8575, CVE-2017-5202, CVE-2017-5203, CVE-2017-5204, CVE-2017-5205, CVE-2017-5341, CVE-2017-5342, CVE-2017-5482, CVE-2017-5483, CVE-2017-5484, CVE-2017-5485, CVE-2017-5486
<Ben64> pos: can you not
<k1l_> pos: if there are patches for thos issues, than the security team will patch the ubuntu packages. look at ubuntu.com/usn
<pos> oh, I'm sorry. there is a root RCE vuln in a package and I listed the CVEs
<pos> k1l_, there are, debian fixed this almost a week ago
<Ben64> pos: you keep coming in here and pasting a bunch of CVEs, I'm not sure what you think that accomplishes
<k1l_> pos: use the cve tracker on the site i mentioned
<wedgie> debian released patches Sunday. Give it a few days
<pos> yesterday I came in here and reminded you that there were multiple vulns in openssl
<Ben64> this isn't the place for that
<nacc> pos: this is the support channel, not the developer channel, and the security team is presumably aware
<k1l_> pos: this is the community support channnel. canonical got a security team. use the site i linked to get to know the status of cves.
<pos> new openssl packages arrived today, as to whether this is a result of me nagging I don't know
<k1l_> pos: no its not.
<nacc> pos: it's not.
<theskilltest> i setup znc on my ubuntu box, but i go to https://ip:port that i set it up to, and it doesn't connect
<k1l_> theskilltest: dont use https to connect
<theskilltest> ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<k1l_> use just ip:port.
<theskilltest> it must be firewall
<k1l_> theskilltest: homenetwork?
<theskilltest> its a linode vps
<wedgie> or the service isn't acutally running. ''sudo netstat -tnl''   do you see the port listening?
<wedgie> theskilltest: ^^
<theskilltest> https://i.imgur.com/VTOy3oJ.png
<theskilltest> 5678, yep i know its running cuz it connected to some irc channels
<k1l_> pos: if you find a cve not already tracked there file a bugreport and link the cve there.
<pos> k1l_, i've tested ten of them, none seem to be tracked
<dax> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/tcpdump.html begs to differ
<pos> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/?pkg=tcpdump lists nothing for me
<theskilltest> hmmm tcp6?
<tatertots> theskilltest: make sure accessing a GUI/x is included in the linode plan you have....    :)
<dax> the security team, unsurprisingly, keeps track of pending CVEs. they do not particularly need someone manually keeping track of something they are doing automatically
<theskilltest> a gui? the znc you access it just by ip:port via web browser
<k1l_> theskilltest: did you try to restart znc to make sure it uses the correct state of config?
<theskilltest> interesting.  sudo service znc restart Failed to restart znc.service: Unit znc.service not found.
<theskilltest> but its running somehow, lol its idling in channels as we speak
<theskilltest> https://i.imgur.com/bdbzI66.png
<k1l_> theskilltest: wait, that is only listening on ipv6 on that port
<theskilltest> yea that would be a problem i think
<Ben64> check with nmap
<k1l_> theskilltest: look at your znc config
<theskilltest> 4 and 6 were set to true, so im now setting ipv6 to false
<k1l_> if you set listener6 than it will only use ipv6
<theskilltest> how do i kill this znc process so i can start it again
<theskilltest> pkill or something
<wedgie> does it not have a startup script? ''sudo sytemctl restart znc.service'' or something lik ethat?
<theskilltest> nope, i guess that part isn't setup
<k1l_> didnt you use the repo package?
<theskilltest> i used apt-get znc
<theskilltest> then i ran znc --makeconf
<theskilltest> BOOM tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5678            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<theskilltest> but still ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<theskilltest> its got to be iptables or something
<Ben64> check with nmap
<theskilltest> nmap https://i.imgur.com/fkSIjk5.png
<Ben64> you know, paste.ubuntu.com exists
<Ben64> and there you go, port closed
<theskilltest> how do i open the port, these iptable commands are confusing
<theskilltest> i tried iptables -A
<Ben64> closed means nothing is listening on that port
<theskilltest> hmm but thats not what sudo netstat -tnl is saying on the server
<wedgie> or that it is being rejected by a firewall
<Ben64> wedgie: that'd be "filtered"
<wedgie> Ben64: there's a difference between -j DROP and -j REJECT. REJECT results in "connection refused"
<k1l_> theskilltest: are you sure the pw you use is correct for znc? did you check the config?
<theskilltest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23902794/
<wedgie> theskilltest: what does ''sudo iptables -L'' show?
<k1l_> theskilltest: http://wiki.znc.in/FAQ#Why_do_I_get_an_.22Incorrect_Password.22_every_time_I_connect_even_though_my_pass_is_correct.3F
<theskilltest> wedgie http://paste.ubuntu.com/23902797/
<wedgie> theskilltest: ok, the problem is that the ACCEPT rules for 5678 are after the REJECT rules for everything
<theskilltest> does this iptables live in a file somewhere i can rearrage
<wedgie> yes, but i'm having trouble finding out where... one sec
<theskilltest> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/146349/move-iptables-rule-w-o-removing-and-adding
<wedgie> theskilltest: there they are. Seems to be in /etc/ufw
<wedgie> my goodness, for being the "Uncomplicated FireWall" they sure didn't make this straightforward
<litupbrains> hey guys..this is a kali linux question..=)..what is a release file?and how do i get one..?my apt-get update isn't updating the repo..
<xangua> litupbrains: this is no Kali channel
<pc_> thunderbird mail works with protonmail? i tried and failed.
<xangua> And last I knew Kali was abandonware
<theskilltest> BOOM working =]
<litupbrains> xangua: yeah just thought id try though..if anyone could help me, do pm..thanks in advance..cheers to all!=)
<wedgie> xangua: when did that happen?
<xangua> wedgie: no idea? Who cares? This is #Ubuntu?
<wedgie> xangua: sure, but not need to give misinformation.
<wedgie> litupbrains: they do have their own channel
<xangua> pc_: don't know about proto mail, Thunderbird works fine with my Gmail/IMAP setup
<pc_> I see, thank you.
<pc_> i will stick with the browser.
<pc_> i really appreciate startup disk creator
<pc_> is it compatible with all linux distros or exclusive to ubnutu flavors?
<KB3216755> im not sure its compatible with ubnutu
<pc_> I should learn the terminal way.
<KB3216755> im blackbelt at the terminal ways
<pc_> Sweet! can you teach me?
<KB3216755> i could but it will cost you
<pc_> i will offer my soul.
<pc_> just kidding
<wafflejock> dd I just saved you nothing ;)
<pc_> I want to take linux lessons once i can afford it.
<jamie_1> how do i check how much graphics memory i have?
<KB3216755> you can pay with sweat and tears
<tatertots> jamie_1: can you open terminal?
<jamie_1> tatertots: yeah already have one open
<pc_> I dont sweat or cry
<adrian_1908> I actually think GUI tools are a good choice for messing with media formatting. On the command line, a brainfart can be made quite easily.
<tatertots> jamie_1: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<KB3216755> then you will fail
<tatertots> jamie_1: let me know when it's completed
<pc_> but why!
<jamie_1> tatertots: what is inxi pastebinit?
<jamie_1> i dont like to stall s
<jamie_1> stuff i dont know what is
<wafflejock> jamie_1, pastebinit is for putting stuff from terminal output to pastebin and gives you a URL
<wafflejock> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.1-1 (yakkety), package size 125 kB, installed size 565 kB
<tatertots> jamie_1: i will inform you of what they both are ...standby
<pc_> KB3216755, do you use ubuntu phone?
<tatertots> jamie_1: inxi - full featured system information script
<jamie_1> tatertots: just looked it up
<tatertots> jamie_1: pastebinit - command-line pastebin client
<KB3216755> no but i use linux phone
<pc_> uh android?
<tatertots> jamie_1: let me know when it's completed
<jamie_1> tatertots: sorry i like check what im installing
<tatertots> jamie_1: :)
<tatertots> jamie_1: let me know when it's completed
<KB3216755> apt-get update seems broken on my linux phone
<jamie_1> tatertots: also im on intell graphics so i dont know how well its going to check lol, see as itel has dynamic grapics memory allocation
<pene> hello
<pene> oenis
<jamie_1> tatertots: its done
<pene> I am Top Manias
<tatertots> jamie_1: in terminal>       inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<pene> I am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top Manias
<pene> I am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top Manias
<pene> I am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top ManiasI am Top Manias
<tatertots> jamie_1: press enter         share url/link here
<tatertots> jamie_1: don't worry..nothing unique to your person is in the link
<tatertots> jamie_1: :)
<KB3216755> can someone make sure pene is really dead?
<tn5421> seems pretty dead to me
<pc_> wow lol
<pc_> why are you mad at him?
<kspencer> because spam
<jamie_1> tatertots: you want the grapics section right?
<tatertots> jamie_1: i said share the url/link here
<tatertots> jamie_1: didn't ask you to do any filtering, i would have asked you to do that if it was needed
<KB3216755> i just wanna make sure that when i teabag him he doesnt bite my balls off
<jamie_1> tatertots: yeah... little more on there than im willing to fully paste
<tatertots> jamie_1: if that makes you paranoid you don't even wanna know where to find your video memory lol...you better run along and find something else to focus on or do your own homework/research on google
<KB3216755> jamie_1: you got something to hide?
<jamie_1> KB3216755: no i just dont feel like sharing everything about my system
<tatertots> jamie_1: that's understandable.
<KB3216755> i always say if you got something worth hiding you probably got something worth find out
<tatertots> good luck with your search
<pc_> ubuntu is missing a cinnamon flavor..
<tatertots> or should i say study/homework lol
<jamie_1> really tatertots a second ago you were telling me to run along and do my homework... lol
<jamie_1> not some little girl playing around with linux XD
<jamie_1> getting a direct answer to what your allocated grapics memory while using a intel grapics card with no-dedicated memory isnt just pull up your specs
<KB3216755> you need to dig in to the proc folder
<tatertots> jamie_1: then you shouldn't have to study long to find what you seek then right?
<jamie_1> Yeah, tatertots its not listed in there, in the grapics section there is nothing about allocated memory
<tatertots> jamie_1: you can find it by issuing a single command lol..but since you wanna be smart arsed...you'll find it on your own lol :)
<tatertots> onions have layers...random fact
<pc_> ok, I cant delete skype of off my pc any ideas?
<KB3216755> dont you love it that this channel is logged so that future generations will be able to read it say likw 1000 years from now
<jamie_1> really tatertots you were the one telling me to run off and do my homework
<KB3216755> just writing in here makes me imortal
<buttersticks> shot in the dark. but i tab complete the directory so i know it exists http://pastebin.com/raw/61ej1mVL
<pc_> if people want privacy and security why's this chat logged?
<KB3216755> security reasons
<pc_> lol, such as?
<KB3216755> security and privacy are enemies of each others
<KB3216755> just ask the FBI
<pc_> pass
<SchrodingersScat> I'd rather not
<buttersticks> pc_, more importantly why would u think its not logged. anyone can log on irc? or forums online
<KB3216755> thing is you dont need to
<Ben64> !ot | everyone
<SchrodingersScat> Their answer would probably be, "Why are you calling us?"
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KB3216755> they have explaind it countless times
<jamie_1> and tatertots i found what it is currently, but the max is 1gb less than your current ram unless specficied otherwise in the bios, i just wanted to know current use which is 256.
<pc_> buttersticks, im wondering because most people i know are moving to linux because they want privacy and no evidence of them on the internet lol
<pc_> but yea i obviously don't know everything. just wondering why is it logged when it's against what people want.
<buttersticks> lol but your friends use smartphones lol
<KB3216755> its the new age of paranoia
<Ben64> KB3216755, pc_, buttersticks: take this elsewhere
<pc_> most dont or use flip phones
<buttersticks> Ben64, im just waiting for a reply
<KB3216755> pc_: is an expert at paranoia
<Ben64> buttersticks: you're contributing to offtopic stuff
<pc_> im not KB3216755 . and ok ben64
<KB3216755> yes you are dont sell yourself short
<pc_>  fine you got me.
<KB3216755> p'robablly one of them AI experts
<pc_> that's something i want to get into.
<BlueProtoman> When I install an application that uses Qt locally, it looks really ugly and distorted.  http://picpaste.com/pics/PvioWeqF.1485915335.png  But when I install it from a package manager, it looks fine.  http://picpaste.com/pics/ABjFOa4Y.1485915421.png  What gives?
<KB3216755> Advanced Interrogation
<BlueProtoman> (This is Ubuntu 16.10)
<pc_> not that.
<buttersticks> i love when moderators are gungho about 'enforcing' but not answering Ben64
<KB3216755> thats what AI stands for
<Ben64> KB3216755, pc_ : take it to PM or something, stop filling this channel with nonsense
<KB3216755> you seem very good at it
<Ben64> buttersticks: maybe  because i can't even see what you asked since there's a flood of crap in the way
<KB3216755> imagine a tirless interrogation machine you would spill your guts just earing its name
<pc_> my bad ben64
<majac777> i've got a question please..
<pc_> ask away
<KB3216755> dont ask to ask
<majac777> I am wanting to install virtual box and VBoxGuestAdditions, but it does not seem to be included in Ubuntu repositories.
<majac777> I tried: sudo apt-get install virtualbox.
<nacc> !info virtualbox | majac777
<ubottu> majac777: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.6-dfsg-2 (yakkety), package size 15003 kB, installed size 67308 kB
<nacc> majac777: you need to enable multiverse
<nacc> !info components | majac777
<ubottu> majac777: Package components does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> !components | majac777
<ubottu> majac777: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<majac777> and the response was: Package virtualbox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<majac777> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<majac777> is only available from another source
<cocomo_> hi, I pressed ctrl-alt-f2 to get into tty how do i go back to gui?
<wedgie> cocomo_: ctrl alt F7
<cocomo_> wedgie: thanks i try.
<wedgie> F1-6 are TTYs, and F7 is usually X (sometimes F8 on some systems)
<JohnDoe2> hello there, does anyone know what this says? "This was due to a .bashrc file present in the home dir and set to giving output." -- it's about using SFTP and .bashrc failing/closing the connection. Context: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/strange-scp-error-and-fail-664945/
<KB3216755> im making an AI so advanced that can convince a jew to gladlly vote for hitler
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<nacc> KB3216755: you've been told multiple times, take it to offtopic (although even that is offtopic there)
<nacc> Ben64: fair enough :)
<Ben64> yeah it's about time
<Ben64> back to our regularly scheduled program
<F4llout> Hi, is there an official fix for the disk encryption login not working when using proprietary drivers?
<F4llout> for now i have removed the quiet splash from 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT' which removes the splash screen and instead you input the encrpytion key in a standard text screen
<F4llout> Was just wondering if any of you have any other fixes/experience with the problem
<Beau4K> F4llout: wrong channel ask in the proper proprietary drivers channel
<F4llout> whats the channel name mate?
<Beau4K> you should know what drivers you are using
<JohnDoe2> what does scp/openssh say here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23903051/ What does read<=0 rfd 4 len 0 mean? why is it so hard to include a human readable error message? "I can't read the damn file, my connection dropped" or... "I dropped the connection and I have no idea why I did so because my developers have not met this situation before"
<Beau4K> m8
 * Sean_McG headdesks
<hggdh> JohnDoe2: pretty much"read failed or EOF. I understand your frustration, but please go complain with the developers of ssh
<F4llout> yes i know what drivers i am using, does not mean i automatically know what irc channel to go to though?
<JohnDoe2> alright, I'll go complain.
<Beau4K> yes
<JohnDoe2> you wouldn't happen to know what its problem is, though, would you?
<tfitts> Does anyone know what needs to be done to correctly partition an NVMe drive to optimize performance?
<F4llout> ???
<Sean_McG> I doubt there are any performance-enhancing partition schemes
<F4llout> cant tell if you are trolling or not beau4k
<Beau4K> Sean_McG:  if you have 254 megas of ram a swap partition can greatlly enhance your computers preformance
<Sean_McG> Beau4K: you sir, are full of it.
<Beau4K> Sean_McG: thats was uncalled for
<tfitts> http://askubuntu.com/questions/698395/poor-io-performance-pcie-nvme-samsung-950-pro mentions making sure the starting block on the partition is divisible by 4096.  Not sure where to do that
<craigbass76> I've just mixed a project down in ardour. What's the best way to get it from wav to mp3? I need to stick it somewhere for the singer to grab it, and wav is too big
<Beau4K> tfitts: Gparted takes care of that for you
<waltman> I just ran sudo apt upgade; sudo apt upgrade and installed a few packages. About a minute later a window popped up saying I needed to update a few other packages apt hadn't listed, including nautilus and firefox. Then it said I needed to reboot.
<Beau4K> craigbass76:  you need to install libmad
<Beau4K> from the universe repo
<waltman> Two questions: 1) Why do I need to reboot if there's not a new kernel? 2) Why don't I see the second group of packages in the apt logs?
<waltman> Also why do new packages sometimes appear in a popup window instead of just appearing when I run apt from the shell?
<Beau4K> craigbass76: you should use ogg has its in line with freesoftware principles
<Beau4K> craigbass76: http://audio.online-convert.com/convert-to-ogg
<cynicist> quit
<craigbass76> Beau4K: not a problem for me, but this guy's a non-computer geek singer. Not sure what device he'll be checking with, and what it will read. When he comes over Thursday I'll just send him home with a cd, but I wanted to give him a listen ahead of time
<Beau4K> convert to aac
<Beau4K> im sure your friend being a musician uses apple
<Beau4K> aac gives better compression that mp3
<Beau4K> even 64kbps sounds goodish
<Iamgay> <francois>     |
<Iamgay> <francois>    \|/
<Iamgay> <francois>     .
<Iamgay> <francois>    / \
<Iamgay> <francois>   ( __)     .---.   ___ .-. .-.       .--.     .---.   ___  ___
<CasualNixUser> anyone know how to convert hevc 10bit without loss to x264 every file in a particular folder through terminal?
<CasualNixUser> ive got all the codecs installed
<CasualNixUser> including ffmpeg
<wudo_honour> hi\
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: if you've got the ffmpeg command down for 1 file, you can make a loop to do all of them
<wudo_honour> how can I make up bond0 with eth0,eth1 in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<CasualNixUser> can you show me how to do it the command and loop?
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: well, the ffmpeg command will probably be something like this: ffmpeg -i SOURCE_FILE -c:v libx264 -preset ??? -tune animation -c:a copy DESTINATION_FILE
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: where preset is dependent on how long you want this to take (slower is generally higher quality) and SOURCE and DESTINATION need to be what the original file is called and what you want the converted file to be called
<wedgie> (also, i'm asuming this is anime because i've never seen anything else use 10bit :P)
<CasualNixUser> yea basicallly its just my android tv doesnt have hevc support
<Beau4K> some porn uses 10bit
<CasualNixUser> so for 0 loss what would you put for preset/
<PhantomPhreak53> I have a new ubuntu 16.04 server that I am going to be using as an FTP server. I want when I type adduser user. It creates there home directory to be root:root and create a folder called upload. What is the best way to achieve this? Can i just put a chown command in an existing script
<craigbass76> Beau4K: Nope, he's a singer and a lumber salesman. Probably got an iPhone and maybe an XP box at home. lame -h bass_drums_rhythm.wav bass_drums_rhythm.mp3 did it for me.
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: so start from that and see if it does what you want. And if it does, head over to #bash to see about putting it in a loop. Make sure to specify precisely what the original files are named like, and what you want the resulting files to be named
<_28_ria> k1l_: After reading of many mans and searching on the inet, didn't find any help, except for many people, having the same problem. None of the answers to them worked (I've tried). Also, I've looked through options in all of apt.conf.d/ files Tried changing some params, but didn't help. Stumbled upon a command: 'apt-config dump'.
<Beau4K> craigbass76: iphone plays aac just fine
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: you can read over this https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/Encode/H.264   I myself typically use "slower", but i'm not sure if that is lossless
<craigbass76> Beau4K: Is there an open source phone yet?
<CasualNixUser> i would use ifme but im running ubuntu in vm while the actual os im running is arch and i think it would be bit to slow on vm to use ifme
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: i'm usually going the other way... old xvid or divx to h264 since my kodi machine doesn't have support for the older stuff but does for h264
<_28_ria> k1l_: Looks like, it dumps all the configs, currently set, in a normalized facion. Looked through all of them. Found this option: 'Binary::apt::APT::Keep-Downloaded-Packages "0"'
<craigbass76> Sounded like Ubuntu was "kind of" scrapping it
<Beau4K> ubuntu phone is kinda opensource
<Beau4K> but still uses blob
<craigbass76> A banker fried was telling me firefox phone were closer to being adopted in the US than the ubuntu one, but I stopped paying attention
<Beau4K> drivers
<craigbass76> All mine does is text, make calls, and read twitter, so I don't much care what the OS is
<CasualNixUser> i did try to do use yaourt -S ifme but ya its not there lol only windows and ubuntu
<craigbass76> But I would rather an Ubuntu phone than Android
<CasualNixUser> how much slower would it be in vm ubuntu to convert?
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: not much difference i wouldn't think. Depening on how many cpu's you gave to the VM, of course
<wedgie> more cpus = faster conversion
<Beau4K> CasualNixUser: way would you need ubuntu on a vm?
<CasualNixUser> because ifme is easier to use than ffmpeg command line but there is no package made for arch and there is for windows and ubuntu
<hggdh> PhantomPhreak53: why would you want to use FTP and create root-owned files?
<Beau4K> theres no ffmpeg in arch?
<hggdh> PhantomPhreak53: real bad move, security-wise
<CasualNixUser> there is
<CasualNixUser> i have that installed
<bickolus> i never come
<bickolus> me too lol
<CasualNixUser> but im talking about this program with a nice gui called ifme
<bickolus> dont play it
<CasualNixUser> ofc arch has ffmepg i have the full pack installed
<bickolus> gimp it
<bickolus> oops
<bickolus> on the way
<Beau4K> just copy the command line from the gui program and run it on arch
<CasualNixUser> didnt think of that LOL
<bickolus> idid
<Beau4K> or you could use this
<Beau4K> http://video.online-convert.com
<bickolus> icouldi
<bickolus> ill;' come
<_28_ria> k1l_: That option wasn't in apt.conf* files, so I've added it to apt.conf with parameter 1, then checked with command apt-config dump, saw, that it changed there to "1", tested installing some package with 'apt', and it worked! Packages were kept in archives folder.
<CasualNixUser> dont think itll let me upload 2gb files each
<bickolus> have it
<wedgie> CasualNixUser: did the command I gave you not work?
<CasualNixUser> i did wonderfully i was just hoping to in the program since it could do it all it once
<CasualNixUser> it* did
<bickolus> my bad
<CasualNixUser> thanks so much wedgie!
<CasualNixUser> about to go to lseep thanks again!!
<Beau4K> too bad that page cant convert to vp9
<bickolus> run
<hattrick99> Hello
<hattrick99> I accidentally type my password on command line.
<rmviewer> Hi!  I used to be able to ssh into one of my servers (outside my network) and then ssh into another local box.  I can't do this anymore.  Any ideas why?  I haven't changed any of the settings on either box.
<hattrick99> So i found it in bash_history and deleted the line
<hattrick99> but control-r still finds it.. so does up arrow..
<hattrick99> how do I remove that?
<wedgie> hattrick99: history -c
<wedgie> also, it'll probably not show up if you open a new terminal
<wedgie> rmviewer: can't do which?
<darkhack> hello
<darkhack> hello all
<rmviewer> Yeah, that wasn't very clear.  I can't ssh tunnel into the 2nd box.  I get `Permission denied (publickey).`
<hattrick99> but where is it right now?? i mean.. its somewhere!!
<darkhack> asem ge
<MarcoP> hattrick99, if you run bleachbit it should find all that...depending on your settings
<wedgie> rmviewer: are you forwarding your key agent? ssh -A
<rmviewer> I assume that ssh-agent should take care of forwarding the original key for me.
<wedgie> rmviewer: only if you use -A or otherwise configure it in your ~/.ssh/config
<rmviewer> I never had to -A before.  But that still doesn't work anymore.  My config doesn't disallow agent forwarding.  I'm completely at a loss.
<rmviewer> Verified that I can directly ssh into box 2
<wedgie> rmviewer: try ssh -v to get some more debug information
<milind> Noob here. Is this the right channel to ask for support re display resolutions?
<hattrick99> milind its better to just ask your question and see if anyone has any ideas.
<darkhack> what the best server os Debian or Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> !best
<milind> My PC is an Ubuntu 16.10/Win 10 dual boot machine.
<milind> Processor:Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz × 2
<milind> Graphics: Intel® G33
<milind> 2GB Ram
<milind> A few days ago the display started turning weird shades of green, though I could still use the computer. The VGA cable seemed to be loose & at fault, so I changed it. After changing, though the colours were back to normal, in both Ubuntu & Windows 10 the maximum resolution shown was 1024*768 @60 Hz, though the Dell LCD monitor's maximum is 1600*900 @60 Hz. In Windows, I could find the higher...
<cfhowlett> darkhack, are you trolling us?
<milind> ...settings in Advanced Display Settings and get things back to normal. But Ubuntu Settings do not show any resolutions except 800*600, & 1024*768. How can I get the higher resolutions back?
<xangua> darkhack: for asking support in the #Ubuntu channel? Ubuntu
<rmviewer> @darkhack the one that meets your needs.  I'm not trying to be combative.  It's really personal preference.
<pc_> any experts on different distros? please pm me. thanks.
<xangua> pc_: you want ##linux
<pc_> Thank you
<_28_ria> milind: I am not very pro about it, but command line utility xandr should be able to dig into display guts
<rmviewer> wedgie: everything looks legit on the connection attempt.  Box 1 connects, matches the known host key.  The only auth method that can continue is publickey.  The server has no public keys so that fails.  I don't see any attempt to use ssh-agent in the output.  Should there be?
<milind> _28_ria: Thanks.Will check that.
<wedgie> rmviewer: ... is that on the connection that is working or the connection that is not?
<rmviewer> wedgie: that's the connection that's not working.  I'm currently ssh'ed into Box 1.  I can't use that ssh session to get into Box 2.
<wedgie> rmviewer: if the server has not public keys.... I must be misunderstanding something
<hattrick99> rmviewer really sounds like you need agent forwarding on.
<rmviewer> wedgie: both server have the same authorized_keys list.  The entire point of this is that I only opened up a single port on my home network which goes to box 1.  I used to use that ssh session to then do "ssh user@192.168.1.222" in order to use my open session to get into multiple boxes at home.  For some reason this stopped working recently.  Neit
<rmviewer> her server has any id_rsa file.
<hattrick99> you have your keys on your local computer, yes? and no keys on server 1, and want to go local -> server 1 -> server 2
<rmviewer> hattrick99: correct.  Used to work.  Stopped working recently without any change from me.  I've been doing it for over a year.
<wedgie> rmviewer: given that it should work with agent forwarding (-A). You aren't using screen or tmux, are you?
<rmviewer> I guess I could just open up multiple ports, but it still doesn't explain why it stopped working.
<wedgie> cause if you are that will mess with the agent forwarding
<rmviewer> No, just a normal session.
<rmviewer> I'm wondering if something auto-updated.
<wedgie> rmviewer: out of curiosity, what happens if you do this: ssh -A -L 2222:box2ip:22 box1user@box1      and then from another terminal (on the local machine) ssh -p 2222 box2user@localhost
<hattrick99> or just ssh -A box1 then ssh box2 from box1
<pc_> no response there, is there an ubuntu free talk room?
<wedgie> hattrick99: that's what he'e been trying
<wedgie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pc_> unable to join the other channel.
<wedgie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<pc_> Thanks
<rmviewer> wedgie: ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.106 port 2222: Connection refused
<wedgie> rmviewer: that was ssh -p 2222 localhost     (note that localhost should be taken literally here, not substituted)
<wedgie> only with the first connection already opened
<_28_ria> milind: I've made a typo. It's xrandr, not xandr.
<rmviewer> wedgie: Yeah, oops.  Same public key error: Permission denied (publickey).
<rmviewer> I would have expected the same.  I'm guessing that ssh-agent is messed up on Box 1
<rmviewer> Or not auto starting
<wedgie> rmviewer: add the key manually with ssh-add
<wedgie> ssh-add .ssh/id_rsa
<wedgie> but i assume that you use the key to log into box1, so that probably isn't it
<rmviewer> wedgie: yes, same key on both.  The sane thing to do is to just open another port directly to Box 2.
<hattrick99> is box 2 up?
<rmviewer> hattrick99: yeah, I can ssh into it directly right now.  Just not from Box 1 anymore.
<wedgie> rmviewer: very odd. Something must be up with the agent forwarding. Not sure what to suggest beyond that
<rmviewer> wedgie: thanks for the suggestions.  That's all I can come up with too.  I don't know what could have happened to the automatic agent forwarding, but it's obviously not working anymore.  At least I have a very solid workaround.
<rmviewer> It's definitely messed up.  'ssh-add -k' followed by 'ssh-add -l' shows the agent has no identities
<quang> hi
<quang> i need to install linux drivers for my wireless dongle
<quang> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/commit/
<quang> supposidly this is it
<quang> but what do i do?
<quang> hi
<xangua> !info linux-firmware | quang but you haven't really tell us what adapter
<ubottu> quang but you haven't really tell us what adapter: linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.161.1 (yakkety), package size 32278 kB, installed size 154224 kB
<quang> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl819x
<quang> that is as far as i got about it
<quang> i got a eub9603h
<quang> is the model number
<quang> the brand is senao
<quang> i have a usb stick to transfer the files from this computer to the one im trying to install the drivers to
<quang> so that computer has no internet access atm
<quang> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/EnGenius_EUB9603H
<quang> i got there from that page
<quang> thats the wireless thing i got
<one808> ??
<quang> hi
<quang> one808
<quang> hi xangua
<quang> hi ubottu
<quang> wait are u bots?
<quang> or real?
<quang> help
<homelessjerry> quang: lol
<homelessjerry> quang: what's wrong with your wireless card?
<wafflejock> quang, hehe ubottu is a bot xangua we're not quite sure about yet
<xangua> quang: wouldn't know sorry, it looks like a very shady dongle, the only thing I can do is recommend you linux compatible hardware https://www.thinkpenguin.com/
<tatertots> quang: no way you can hard wire the computer temporarily?
<inf0t3ch> Has anybody heard when an updated displaylink driver is going to be released?
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi All. I am having trouble configuring chroot config for some SSH users. Is this is the right forum to ask?
<Mr_Cyclops> or suggest me a better one please? Thanks
<_28_ria> Mr_Cyclops: why not use LXD?
<Mr_Cyclops> _28_ria, LXD?
<_28_ria> Mr_Cyclops: nevermind, I've realized, that you just want to give ssh connected users an isolated dir. @ 1st, I thought you wanted to give ssh users an isolated environment, which LXD, would be the best choice, but for just an isolated dir, I don't know how to do it. I only did isolated (chrooted) ftp dir.
<Mr_Cyclops> np _28_ria thanks for your advice anyway :-) Appreciate it
<_28_ria> Mr_Cyclops: You're welcome
<the-list1ner> hello everyone , like this #ubuntu do you use slack or telegram groups?
<wafflejock> Mr_Cyclops, you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<wafflejock> Mr_Cyclops, you can ask here too though didn't really say what the issue was that you ran into?
<Mr_Cyclops> thank you wafflejock
<the-list1ner> hello everyone , like this #ubuntu do you use slack or telegram groups?
<lotuspsychje> the-list1ner: your searching for other channels?
<the-list1ner> lotuspsychje:
<the-list1ner> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> !alis | the-list1ner
<ubottu> the-list1ner: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<the-list1ner> lotuspsychje:Thank you
<l9> default gw change permantly on ubuntu how?
<lotuspsychje> l9: gw?
<hateball> l9: change it in network-manager
<l9> hateball: dont have gui installed
<l9> lotuspsychje: gateway == gw
<hateball> l9: helps if you clarify that, being that #ubuntu assumes a desktop
<hateball> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<hateball> l9: that said, if you have network-manager on the server, use nmcli, otherwise edit /etc/network/interfaces
<l9> hateball: i added too the interfaces gateway x.x.x.x
<l9> but still after a reboot i get the old gateway
<alkisg> l9: what are the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces, and of the command `ip a` ? put them to pastebin
<l9> interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/23903966/
<l9> ip a
<l9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23903969/
<alkisg> l9: you need to declare eno1 in /etc/network/interfaces, see an example there: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<alkisg> l9: now you just have a gateway for lo, not eno1
<l9> alkisg: i probally need too set the ip static too
<alkisg> There's an example for that there, too
<l9> yes i found it good document thanks :)
<l9> is ubuntu and debian so close that one could follow the debian documents?
<alkisg> l9: there's this one too: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<alkisg> But yeah, /etc/network/interfaces syntax is the same, because it runs from the same code
<l9> alkisg: yes i saw that ubuntu guide earlyer i think i get confused when i want too correct a small error and gets hit with complicated guid like that one
<the-listener> quit
<turista> hey every1, is someone awake?¿
<ameya> ameya
<l9> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23904002/ thanks that did the trick :) needed a reboot of the client and up up and away it when
<alkisg> l9: np
<turista> I'll paste something random here and tell me what you think
<turista> fatal error: libxml/xmlmemory.h: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<l9> that you have something that fails with a xml file?
<l9> or a program using xml
<turista> a program with it
<turista> I did install several times several types of xml2
<turista> but I don't get it, and yelling to the machine is not working
<turista> it barely works with downloads only
<l9> do a search for this file libxml/xmlmemory.h might be it is just missing a sym link
<turista> it says that it does not exist
<wafflejock> turista, yeah it just can't find it http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24657017/fatal-error-libxml-xmlmemory-h-no-such-file-or-directory
<l9> wafflejock: a sym link missing?
<wafflejock> turista, you can use, updatedb, then, locate xmlmemory.h, to see where the file actually is if you did install something with it
<wafflejock> l9, yeah well some missing include path
<turista> I just did type "make" as the readme file did ask me to do
<l9> turista: problem is that when you make a program you need too include all kinds of shit apposed too apt get install
<hateball> !compile | turista
<ubottu> turista: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<wafflejock> turista, yeah that means there's a Makefile in there and it has some default target with a bunch of commands in there one of them builds the program with gcc (the c compiler) it fails cause the expected path for that file/library isn't right for your system
<turista> I'm trying to see if I've the .h with the find command
<l9> turista: try this apt search "nameofprogram"
<l9> whitout the "part"
<l9> but.-...
<turista> gosh I don't have it
<turista> may I know wich package should I install to get it?¿
<turista> gcc -pthread rarcrack.c `xml2-config --libs --cflags` -O2 -o rarcrack
<wafflejock> turista, looks like it's in libxml2-dev
<turista> I gotta test it
<turista> dang I don't have it >_< then what I've been installing with the xml2
<turista> but thank you for your time, gonna do that tomorrow; the wireless here is another troubleshooting :-P~
<db09> hi I'm trying to set up a server in virtual machine (version 5.1.4) with ubuntu server 14.04. When I ping 8.8.8.8 I'm geting "destination host unreachable" - any help appreciated
<turista> have a good night or day, dunno where u're now, bye-bye
<glache> hi
<glache> I have a question and found it unanswered on StackOverFlow...How can I disable avahi-daemon in Ubuntu 16.04?...http://askubuntu.com/questions/761292/how-to-disable-avahi-daemon-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<jimmyar> how do i know that the gnome-image-viewer name in the command line /? To open it from there ?
<jimmyar> How the heck do I know it's name ? It's not called viewer
<jimmyar> So yes, that's a problem I want to know the name of the binary ?
<glache> Drag it to the terminal
<hateball> jimmyar: you can use "xdg-open filename" to use whatever is default for that mime type
<jimmyar> which is the executable name for it ? how
<jimmyar> no xdg-open just opens the file, I want to know the name of the binary
<jimmyar> How do I drag it to the terminal ?
<jimmyar> I never did it
<jimmyar> I always use the cli ,so ...
<alkisg> glache: you tried systemctl disable avahi-daemon, and it still starts?
<glache> I haven't tried it yet.
<glache> I read somewhere that it hangs.
<glache> I'd like to permanently disable it.
<Sourcey> Hello. If I would like to get an email if anyone logs into the database. Is this possible? phpmyadmin in this case
<Tahr-Poop> glache, glache, sudo systemctl disable avahi-daemon.service && sudo systemctl mask avahi-daemon.service
<jimmyar> I went to the ps aux and it says it's name of "eog"
<jimmyar> strange name
<glache> Netstat -plunt still shows it
<jimmyar> eog for gnome image-viewer
<alkisg> glache: systemctl disable disables the service for all next boots. systemctl stop stops it now so that you don't see it in ps aux
<glache> ohhhh
<glache> Let me reboot.  brb
<ducasse> jimmyar: the viewer is called "eye of gnome", that's why.
<jimmyar> ducasse: how do i uninstall a software , and remove EVERY TRACE OF IT
<jimmyar> and including the config files
<L0rdLaravel> jimmyar, sudo rm -rf /
<jimmyar> So that when I install it, it's as if its is the first time I am installing it
<jimmyar> no lol rm -rf / removes everything the complete smack
<ducasse> jimmyar: if you want to remove the config files in your homedir, you need to do that manually
<ducasse> L0rdLaravel: don't suggest that, not funny
<jimmyar> what about in /etc ?
<L0rdLaravel> what software is it jimmyar ?
<jimmyar> and else where , like in /usr/
<glache> alright, it's gone.  ty
<jimmyar> It can be any software, but in this case it is wireshark
<L0rdLaravel> ok that stores it in your home dir
<L0rdLaravel> ~/.wireshark most likely
<alkisg> glache: np
<jimmyar> no
<glache> How can I disable cupsd permanently?
<L0rdLaravel> sudo systemd cupsd disable i think
<ducasse> jimmyar: 'sudo apt purge wireshark' removes the package, look in ~/.config for config files
<jimmyar> how do i purge the autoremove packages ? also
<jimmyar> apt-get autoremove doesn't remove the deps completely,every last trace of it
<jimmyar> I think, this is a advanced question regarding the package management
<no_gravity> Hello! Do you guys use screen with multiple linux users? If so, how?
<jimmyar> And this may even be beyond most users
<alkisg> jimmyar: those remarks are lame. sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove wireshark
<glache> beyond me for sure
<L0rdLaravel> https://askubuntu.com/questions/827109/how-to-remove-wireshark-from-my-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<L0rdLaravel> google search is beyond us all, god save the Queen
<glache> lol, I searched though
<L0rdLaravel> ssshhhh ;p
<jimmyar> alkisg: dude E: Command line option --purge is not understood in combination with the other options . Have you even tried it?
<jimmyar> So many people never try the comands that they tell to others.
<alkisg> jimmyar: try copy/paste, you made typos
<alkisg> jimmyar: also, stop begin rude
<alkisg> jimmyar: I didn't say "--purge", I said "purge", read again.
<jimmyar> I tried that too
<alkisg> jimmyar, I said: sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove wireshark
<alkisg> jimmyar: that's a perfectly valid command
<alkisg> If you can't type it properly, don't blame others
<L0rdLaravel> works for me alkisg
<glache> Why do I get a permission denied when I try "sudo echo "manual" > /etc/init/cups.override"?
<alkisg> glache: run `sudo -i` first, then do the cd commands
<L0rdLaravel> glache, manually edit the file
<L0rdLaravel> oh nice -i
<alkisg> glache: *the echo commands
<glache> There is no file though....
<L0rdLaravel> it will make it
<alkisg> glache: sudo -i <enter> echo "manual" > /etc/init/cups.override
<glache> Why is the 'sudo -i' required first in this case?
<L0rdLaravel> lol alkisg it's kind of sad i realised what sudo -i does, i have been using it for 10 years
<alkisg> glache: when you run a pipe, sudo xx | yy, then the xx command runs as root, but the yy as the user, so it can't access special files
<jimmyar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<glache> ohhhhhhh
<jimmyar> what's autoclean
<glache> makes sense
<L0rdLaravel> !ban jimmyar
<glache> How can I break out the root prompt without closing the window and without loses the sudo session?
<alkisg> Ctrl+C ?
<glache> Doesn't work
<jimmyar> in what way is autoclean different from autoremove, and I do get a lot of not upgraded packages
<jimmyar> alkisg: yeah that works though, yes it is a valid cmd I know now
<jimmyar> L0rdLaravel: what about you, giving other rm -rf advice , and now I should be removed from here?
<geirha> run exit or hit Ctrl+d
<glache> sweet, ty
<alkisg> jimmyar: auto-clean means "delete the package *cache*, the .deb files that are no longer needed", while auto-remove means "uninstall the packages that are currently installed but not needed by other packages"
<kovanovsky> exit works to break out of the root prompt, but not sure if it'll lose the sudo session
<powerfulgirl> Adolf Hitler's Warning https://youtu.be/MCNHaLziBQw "this video just opens my eyes"
<jimmyar> alkisg: ok thex
<jimmyar> powerfulgirl: are you a Nazi ?
<glache> ctrl+d did break the sudo session
<glache> didn't*
<powerfulgirl> (((the open borders lobby))) (((mass murders)))  (((international hyenas)))﻿
<glache> oh no, a nazi in the chat
<jimmyar> powerfulgirl I understand that, but this is ##ubuntu not ##NAzi
<glache> lol
<L0rdLaravel> it's a bot silly people lol
<jimmyar> how do you know ? And who put it here to troll us all
<L0rdLaravel> i have been using IRC for 10+ years and it behaves like a bot
<jimmyar> bots nowawdays can be as intelligent as humans
<L0rdLaravel> not this one, look at it lol
<glache> I use to use IRC 10+ years ago, but I stopped for along time.
<L0rdLaravel> powerfulgirl, sup
<glache> I'm still a noob.
<jimmyar> glache: seriously how can have you been using linux ?
<powerfulgirl> "I spent my whole life believing that Hitler was just evil, but the fact is that Jewish bankers do own and run most of the world, they cause most of the wars, they create poverty as a tool of their power, and they are committing worldwide white genocide."
<L0rdLaravel> jimmyar, do you have any friends in real life ?
<jimmyar> like 10+ years, seriously? And don't even know ctrl+d
<jimmyar> L0rdLaravel: no why ?
<powerfulgirl> The truth set me free!
<glache> I've been using Linux only like three years.
<jimmyar> I have no friends L0rdLaravel but why ?
<jimmyar> what about you L0rdLaravel
<L0rdLaravel> oh I can tell by how you type on IRC, so I wanted to confirm my suspicions
<L0rdLaravel> Yes I have friends in real life, thanks
<jimmyar> L0rdLaravel: ?
<geirha> glache: It should, unless you've bound Ctrl+d to something other than the default
<jimmyar> How I type ? What that has to do with it ? is my typing strange to you ?
<jimmyar> Doesn't it tell me something about the real life ? NO internet is my life
<jimmyar> I live and roam on the internet
<ppf> remember, this is #ubuntu
<jimmyar> I want to become digital, and shed my human form
<glache> I use to use AIM back in the day.  In the late 90's, early 2000's.
<glache> Is it normal to have DNSmasq listening if I'm not hosting a server?
<L0rdLaravel> yes i think so glache
<ducasse> glache: yes, ubuntu uses it as a caching resolver by default
<glache> So it's not a security risk in any way?
<alkisg> It's actually trying to solve security issues
<alkisg> badly, imho, but anyways it's the default
<ducasse> glache: open ports something is listening on are always a risk
<glache> Scary stuff.
<alkisg> It's listening on localhost, trying to avoid dns cache poisoning
<alkisg> It's not scary, just quick and dirty implementation instead of something better
<ducasse> they switched to systemd-resolved in 16.10, i think?
<alkisg> Dunno, I stick to lts releases
<glache> I'm just trying to protect the noc list.
<JennyBlueBird> hi guys, getting only blank pages in firefox with all addons disabled. Chromium works fine, and I tried clearing all offline data. The websites seem to load but do not render. Any ideas ?
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: if you press F12 to get the dev console, does that show any particular errors?
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: or if you start firefox from a terminal, does it spit out any weird errors?
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: have you tried with a clean/new profile?
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, sec
<JennyBlueBird> I think it may be the tracking protection gone awry
<JennyBlueBird> [GFX1]: Failed 2 buffer db=0 dw=0 for 0, -1, 64, 42
<JennyBlueBird> That sounds bad
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, it seems to get a bunch of gfx errors
<JennyBlueBird> [GFX1]: Failed 2 buffer db=0 dw=0 for 0, 0, 1440, 742
<JennyBlueBird>  and the like
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: can you try disabling HW accel? In options -> advanced
<hateball> restart the browser after
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, slight change, but same problem
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, I get some background for elements now , mostly blue
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: what GPU/driver are you using?
<hateball> Intel (i915) ?
<JennyBlueBird> nvidia , the one which the utility says is tested
<JennyBlueBird> it worked up until this morning
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: so nvidia-367 I take it?
<JennyBlueBird> it was 340
<JennyBlueBird> gonna try to change it to 367 and restart
<JennyBlueBird> reporting back after a reboot
<JennyBlueBird> nope
<JennyBlueBird> still failing hard
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, that made it infeasible to boot
<JennyBlueBird> hatchetjack, solved it. The magic "refresh firefox" button in help solved the issue
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, *
<JennyBlueBird> still dunno what was wrong
<JennyBlueBird> thanks anyway
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: something broken in your user config then I guess
<Tahr-Poop> JennyBlueBird, are you using ff 50 or 51?
<JennyBlueBird> oooooh, it's broken again
<JennyBlueBird> wonder what I changed
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: you left before I could reply, need to make sure you are using the right driver for your chipset. 340 is the last one for legacy chipsets
<hateball> hence being unable to boot with anything more recent
<Tahr-Poop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1643200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659922 in firefox (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1643200 Firefox 51.0.1 does not display pages/shows blank pages." [Critical,Triaged]
<JennyBlueBird> nope, my bad
<JennyBlueBird> even a fresh firefox with everything reset fails
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, how do I nuke my profile ?
<JennyBlueBird> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  <-- that cannot be good
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: you launch with "firefox --profilemanager"
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: that lets you create a brand new profile to test with
<JennyBlueBird> yea, I get gfx problems
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: otherwise the profile is stored in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<JennyBlueBird> awwww, shucks, it's not just firefox
<JennyBlueBird> glxinfo moans too
<Ben64> time to install the proper graphics drivers
<JennyBlueBird> yea, thing is I think I have done that
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: what chipset do you have? "lspci -v"
<Ben64> JennyBlueBird: lshw -C VIDEO
<JennyBlueBird> It's a GTX 760
<JennyBlueBird> but the thing is
<JennyBlueBird> it worked fine
<JennyBlueBird> and now it does not :S
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: you dont want 340 for that card
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: you will want at least 367
<JennyBlueBird> I justw ant it working
<Ben64> 340 supports 760
<JennyBlueBird> it was working fine up until 5 minutes ago
<Ben64> JennyBlueBird: pastebin lshw -C VIDEO
<JennyBlueBird> sec
<JennyBlueBird> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/9qW0TC24
<JennyBlueBird> the proprietary driver widget gets stuck :/
<Ben64> looks like you're using no driver
<Ben64> JennyBlueBird: run this... "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/-[a-z].*//g) linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)"
<JennyBlueBird> Gonna give the widget one mroe chance
<JennyBlueBird> brb
<Whir> Hello, I have an Edimax USB wlan adapter, and it does not work on system start-up, but I have to unplug and replug the device.
<Whir> the device ID is 7392:7622, r8712u the loaded kernel module
<MacroMan> I've seen `read -p $"Press [Enter]..."` as way to pause a bash script, but my script doesn't pause. I get `1: read: arg count` instead
<MacroMan> What am I doing wrong? Got it from this question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/92802/what-is-the-linux-equivalent-to-dos-pause
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, in terminal run > lshw -class network | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> MacroMan: what's the actual line you're trying to run?
<Guest88331> After starting my computer and before appearing de Ubuntu theme the screen is full of vertical colour lines. The system runs ok. Any help with the lines?
<MacroMan> alkisg, `read -p $"Press [Enter] to continue..."`
<alkisg> MacroMan: is your script running with bash? if so, it should work...
<alkisg> Do you have #!/bin/bash on top?
<MacroMan> alkisg, That did it, thanks
<MacroMan> I always forget about the hashbang
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: http://termbin.com/wq85
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I need http/ftp browsable repo for Ubuntu 14.04.2. Where can I find it ?
<Haris> I need individual pkgs for manual download
<Ben64> packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest73934> waddup
<koen_> dd if=/dev/zero of =5.doc bs=1M count=10 what does the command do?
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, Can you please reboot your system without reinserting adapter and pastebin the output of lshw -c network and dmesg | grep usb commands?
<Ben64> koen_: fails because of the space after "of"
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: you mean reboot to the plugged in no Wifi state right?
<EriC^^> koen_: it makes a file 10M in size full of zero's
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, yes
<koen_> EriC^^: 10Mb in size?
<EriC^^> koen_: well, 10MiB
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, Ben64 ok, so I managed to fix the graphics driver, glxinfo works now, but firefox still won't render stuff
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: roger, see you soon then
<Ben64> JennyBlueBird: pastebin lshw -C VIDEO
<GNU_GRUB> anybody got some Ubuntu tips & tricks?
<koen_> EriC^^: why i am not able to find any zeros if i cat that file
<Haris> guys ? where can I find php5_5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.19_all.deb ?
<EriC^^> koen_: it's not a string
<koen_> then
<EriC^^> koen_: it's a literal zero in hex
<EriC^^> it's a hexadecimal "00"
<koen_> but in that case do i see any special characters when i do a vi or cat?
<JennyBlueBird> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/fvhZtKd8
<Ben64> JennyBlueBird: great
<JennyBlueBird> Ben64, firefox is still broken though
<EriC^^> koen_: try "hexdump -C file"
<JennyBlueBird> Ben64, get a blank white page
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: wont render regardless if you make a new profile with profilemanager?
<JennyBlueBird> Ben64, tried refreshing it to purge all addons, still fails
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, yea
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, if I refresh it from the troubleshooting page in help it renders until I start it anew, then it fails
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, so I am guessing the configuration is broken in some of my personal settings
<koen_> EriC^^: oh cool
<Zen> koen_: 0x0 in the ascii table is the ascii character 'nul', will probably be rendered as ^@
<Zen> thats for vim btw, cat wont render anything
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: http://termbin.com/lyi2
<Whir> and
<Whir> http://termbin.com/tjji
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, yea, it works if I refresh firefox, then it fails again on next launch
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: I am not talking about refreshing your current profile, I asked if you tried creating a brand new one
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, I've tried both
<JennyBlueBird> yup , it fails still
<hateball> JennyBlueBird: and you are now using nvidia-340? or nvidia-367?
<Haris> hello ?
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, 340 , but that is almost certainly not the issue
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, like I said if I refresh firefox it works, until I start it again
<hateball> Do as you like, I'd upgrade to 367 first
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, so driver is loaded but it looks like theres something problem with network manager
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: I see that it is only disables
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: yep
<Whir> I can do an iwlist scan
<Whir> ..and see all the networks
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: uh, wait..no I am online, sorry
<Whir> *now
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: any ideas about the nm?
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, add https://paste.ubuntu.com/23904524/ to /etc/network/interfaces
<Whir> whut?
<Whir> ah, ok
<Tahr-Poop> auto wlx801f028fb9cc
<Tahr-Poop> iface wlx801f028fb9cc inet dhcp
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, ^^ add both lines
<ren0v0> Hi, the redis-server package contains redis-sentinel binary, but there is no systemd unit for it, is it expected for the user to create it?
<ren0v0> I ask because i found this issue and it seems in debian it was split out?  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775414
<ubottu> Debian bug 775414 in redis-server "redis-server: redis-sentinel has no init or other startup script" [Normal,Fixed]
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: yep, I see :] This file only had the loopback device configured..
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: will do a reboot
<Haris> how to upgrade php5 pkgs on 14.04.2 without performing dist-upgrade ?
<isabel_> hi
<ppf> Haris: install it
<Haris> -> manually
<Zen> ren0v0: seems like debian is silly in assuming that all services should automatically start
<ppf> Haris: ?
<Haris> how to install it ?
<Haris> apt-get install pkg name ?
<ppf> yes
<Haris> 4.19 is installed. 4.20 is available
<Haris> I have a box that doesn't have Internet access
<Haris> how do I download php5 pkgs for that one ?
<ppf> packages.ubuntu.com
<someone_else> 16│14:19:16     | public void put(Object x) throws InterruptedException {                                                                                                                                                   │
<someone_else> 17│14:19:16     |  lock.lock();                                                                                                                                                                                             │
<someone_else> 18│14:19:16     |  try {                                                                                                                                                                                                    │
<someone_else> 19│14:19:16     |  while (count == n) notFull.await();                                                                                                                                                                      │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:16     |  items[rear] = x; rear = (rear + 1) % n; count++;                                                                                                                                                         │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:17     |  notEmpty.signal();                                                                                                                                                                                       │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:19     |  } finally {                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Zen> ._.
<someone_else>                   │14:19:21     |  lock.unlock();                                                                                                                                                                                           │
<mozammel> Hi, looking for help, some of icon not show up on Kmymoney- 4.8.0, no matter Which icon theme I chose, I have also install oxygen theme, i'm using ubuntu 16.10 unity 7.
<someone_else>                   │14:19:23     |  }                                                                                                                                                                                                        │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:25     |  }                                                                                                                                                                                                        │
<ppf> dude.
<someone_else>                   │14:19:28     |  public Object take() throws InterruptedException {                                                                                                                                                       │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:30     |  lock.lock();                                                                                                                                                                                             │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:32     |  try {                                                                                                                                                                                                    │
<Reptilia> Anyone here experienced with gtk+3.0? I am trying to follow a Youtube video on GTK, but after i try to compile a file using the terminal, i get a message that the gtk.h library is missing, although it is present in usr/include. Thanks in advance.
<someone_else>                   │14:19:34     |  while (count == 0) notEmpty.await();                                                                                                                                                                     │
<someone_else>                   │14:19:36     |  Object x = items[front];                                                                                                                                                                                 │
<ppf> ren0v0: redis-sentinel ships an init script
<someone_else>                   │14:19:39     |  front = (front + 1)% n; count--;                                                                                                                                                                         │
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> Re-typing Q: I have a box that doesn't have Internet access. how do I download php5 pkgs for that one ?
<ppf> ren0v0: what ubuntu are you on
<Haris> its 14.04.2
<ppf> Haris: packages.ubuntu.com
<Haris> it doesn't have php5-mcrypt
<ren0v0> ppf, 16.04
<Haris> php-pear
<ren0v0> i don't see it
<ren0v0> ppf,  i've just modified my redis-server one, but would happily see the shipped one if you have a link :D
<ppf> ren0v0: dpkg -L <package>
<geirha> Haris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<ppf> granted i'm on yakkety
<Zen> ren0v0: I see redis-sentinel on my 16.04 server
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, Ben64 solved it in case somebody else has the problem. Resetting the GTK themes seems to have fixed it. It is odd since I have not touched it at all, but I am guessing some upgrade broke the themes, and just switching between two different themes fixed the problem.
<ren0v0> ppf,  what package? there is no redis-sentinel package
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: did not work :/
<Whir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23904555/
<ppf> !info redis-sentinel yakkety | ren0v0
<ubottu> ren0v0: redis-sentinel (source: redis): Persistent key-value database with network interface (monitoring). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.1-1 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 59 kB
<ren0v0> Zen yes a binary, not a service ?
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: 'tainting kernel' ??
<ppf> !info redis-sentinel xenial| ren0v0
<ubottu> 'xenial|' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zest
<ppf> !info redis-sentinel | ren0v0
<Whir> also had to comment out the two lines in interfaces, wifi did not come up at all
<ppf> aw.
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, in fact, switching back to the previous theme still works, so most likely some upgrade scripts broke the theme, and just having the GUI widget select it fixed the configuration.
<Whir> a service networling restart did the trick then
<ren0v0> ppf, now i'm confused, i'm using sentinel just fine because it ships with redis-server....
<JennyBlueBird> hateball, Ben64 thanks for the help anyway
<ppf> ren0v0: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&searchon=names&keywords=redis-sentinel
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: maybe some IPv6 problems?
<koen_> so do we always have to exlude /mnt while backing up the whole system
<koen_> sudo tar -cpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/mnt /
<ren0v0> ppf yes i can see the 10 posts about there being a package apparently, i'm trying to say that its already shipped with redis-server (the binary)
<ren0v0> is that normal ?
<Zen> ren0v0: I have redis installed on 16.04 and theres no redis-sentinel binary
<ppf> ren0v0: no
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, whats your current kernel?
<ppf> ren0v0: dpkg -L redis-server
<ppf> dpkg -S $(which redis-sentinel)
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ren0v0> ppf most of your commands aren't working or returning things :D
<ren0v0> can you explain what exactly i'm supposed to be checking?
<ppf> dpkg -L lists the contents of an installed package
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, try this try this https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<ren0v0> redis-sentinel is NOT installed on my system, but the binary is here  >>> /usr/bin/redis-sentinel
<ren0v0> Zen ^
<Zen> ppf: yup, I see no redis-sentinel binary in the redis-server package http://termbin.com/i9qu
<ppf> if the command fails for you, then redis-server isn't installed through dpkg/apt
<ppf> dpkg -S searches your installed packages for the one providing a specific file
<ren0v0> sudo dpkg -S $(which redis-sentinel)
<ren0v0> dpkg-query: error: --search needs at least one file name pattern argument
<nicman23> hello, how is ARM support in ubuntu?
<ren0v0> sudo dpkg -S $(which redis-server)
<ren0v0> redis-server: /usr/bin/redis-server
<ren0v0> so explain that to me ;)
<nicman23> arm(v7)hf to be specific
<Zen> ren0v0: redis-sentinel has not been installed with dpkg/apt
<ppf> ren0v0: well there's no /usr/bin/redis-sentinel binary
<V7> : )
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: compile as root?
 * V7 is armed by nicman23
<nicman23> lol
<ppf> despite what you've been saying. which redis-sentinel should resolve to /usr/bin/redis-sentinel, if the binary exists (and is in your PATH)
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, not necessary, compile as non root user but run make install as root
<nicman23> also make help might... help
<ren0v0> Zen, yes because i've not installed redis-sentinel how many times!
<ren0v0> ppf, there is on my system, i didn't put it there manually
<ppf> the error message disagrees with you
<ppf> run "which redis-sentinel
<ppf> "
<Zen> ^
<ren0v0> returns nothing...
<ren0v0> which one disagrees with me ?
<Zen> ren0v0: ok, `file /usr/bin/redis-sentinel`
<ppf> then there's no redis-sentinel in your PATH (and by extension, in /usr/bin)
<ren0v0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23904588/
<ren0v0> how is this showing ?
<ren0v0> and, i'm using the thing!
<ppf> locate isn't live
<ren0v0> o ffs
<ppf> run Zen's command
<ren0v0> i just updated and restarted,
<ren0v0> so maybe its been split out since 3.0.7
<ren0v0> whotf does that
<ren0v0> so i could have been using this in production, to find out they removed the binary?
<ren0v0> yes, its gone now.........
<ppf> redis-server on xenial is 3.0.6
<ren0v0> great job packagers !
<ppf> it's been split out in 3.0.0
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: there is no configure?!
<ren0v0> ppf,  i was just running 3.0.7 (from PPA), literally just updated and i'm now on 3.2.6 and the sentinel binry was removed :D
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, nope just make && sudo make install
<ppf> as i said, redis-sentinal has been split out of redis-server in 3.0 by upstream (debian)
<ren0v0> yes, from that link i pasted earlier    https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775414
<ubottu> Debian bug 775414 in redis-server "redis-server: redis-sentinel has no init or other startup script" [Normal,Fixed]
<ppf> on the other hand, if your stuff comes from ppas, you're on your own. ppa maintainers don't have any rules
<ppf> ren0v0: if you stick to the official repositories, these things don't happen
<ren0v0> so, ubuntu would have left the binary in place when upgrading from < 3.x  to above?
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: allright, success...reboot?!
<ren0v0> ppf, and 16.04 is still on 3.0.6 which is 2 years old
<ren0v0> security issues and all sorts
<ppf> ubuntu backports severe security fixes
<ren0v0> ok features then, i'm missing features
<ren0v0> :D
<ppf> ubuntu wouldn't have upgrade you from 2.x to 3.x
<ren0v0> particulary for mongodb i was
<ppf> within a release
<quang> hi
<quang> how do i download this binary
<quang> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/rtl_bt/rtl8192ee_fw.bin
<ppf> sure, nothing wrong with that. but you can't have any expectations toward package integrity if you're using stuff from ppas
<quang> i get html page
<quang> when i try to do save
<rory> quang: click the link that says "plain"
<ppf> quang: click "plain"
<quang> i do
<quang> but when i look at the file in atom
<quang> its html still
<rory> quang: wget https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/plain/rtl_bt/rtl8192ee_fw.bin
<Ben64> quang: no it isn't
<quang> ok
<quang> mayb i did it wrong before
<quang> but when i click on the fileit opens it look binary
<quang> ok
<quang> thanks
<Tahr-Poop> Whir, yep, if that doesnt solves it try solution from https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1685394#p1685394
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: wpa_supplicant, did not expect to deal with him again ^^
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: thx so far!
<OlofL> Can I safely delete files in /boot  to free up space? I have problem updating with apt upgrade https://gist.github.com/sliddjur/47a50721bcde971ca2aab0d9cc1a1df9
<Whir> Tahr-Poop: *sigh*, still not working...for now I will solve it physically, by having the usb port close to the desk for easy re-pluggin'
<Raull> Hello all
<admiralakber> Hey there. I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04.1 server in UEFI mode. I have dd'ed the iso to a USB. However, it's not booting in UEFI mode.
<Raull> I have a question about FPS
<Raull> Is there difference between 60 and 120 fps in a video?
<panicstr> admiralakber you need to create uefi bootable usb
<Ben64> Raull: yes, difference is 60
<daedeloth> Raull, yes. the 120 fps has twice as much images per second. ;)
<Raull> But is possible to use 120 or 240 fps? Or its only for games. I mean in a normal video taken with a nice camera
<admiralakber> panicstr: okay, it literally just started working for some reason. I swear I didn't I ask prematurely. Wierd.
<k1l_> Raull: the human eye cant see faster than 25-28 fps
<Ben64> k1l_: that's not true : /
<k1l_> OlofL: i prefer to use "sudo dpkg -r some_old_linux_kernel_package" to free space. look at "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" for installed kernel packages
<Raull> Yes you can see difference between 30 and 60
<Raull> Check in youtube a video
<admiralakber> Raull: Doesn't youtube only play back at a certain rate?
<Raull> Like if you see a film in 60 fps
<k1l_> Raull: Ben64 than you are talking about halfpictures or something like that. this will cause tearing etc. for regular full pictures my answer stands
<Raull> No admiralakber
<k1l_> Raull: but what is your ubuntu support question?
<Ben64> nah man, humans can see images that last less than 1ms
<Raull> Yes ben64
<Ben64> but yeah, not really related to ubuntu
<Raull> Yes sorry, i will ask in another channel
<Raull> Thank you anyway
<sirv> k1 > i can see difference between 60fps and 100fps in counterstrike for example ... best noticable on old CRTs
<Raull> But i mean if is only for games
<admiralakber> sirv: That might be because of the refresh rate though. Don't get me wrong though, closer to infinity frames per second the better.
<sirv> when i first saw 60fps video - i did not know it was 60 fps - i was surprised how fluent it was and did not know why
<sirv> dont worry YT would not offere 60fps if there was no difference
<daedeloth> Raull, I don't know how fast your screen refreshes but I think your screen will just start ignoring frames at that rate :P
<daedeloth> hm although, refresh rate of 5ms means 200 fps
<yunus> hello
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu. I have a question because this message I get is weird ("You are required to change your password immediately (root enforced)"), but googling about it was even more confusing.
<k1l_> mar77i: where do you get that message?
<mar77i> from su
<mar77i> # su # like so, as well as $ sudo su # like so
<OlofL> k1l_: uname -a Linux ubiquiti 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 11 18:01:55 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux.. but I have images  38 to 59
<k1l_> mar77i: on what system? what ubuntu? own server or from a hoster?
<k1l_> OlofL: than you did not reboot since then? (uptime will tell you)
<mar77i> an ubuntu xenial box I connect to with ssh.
<OlofL> k1l_: 152 days
<OlofL> k1l_: wil it autoremove old images on reboot?
<k1l_> mar77i: that seems to be a common issue on digitalocean setups.
<OlofL> k1l_: sudo dpkg -r didnt work that well https://gist.github.com/sliddjur/3285f4e037b981d34b1de46d348b8348
<k1l_> OlofL: still run sudo dpkg -r  linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<k1l_> OlofL: if that single remove complains about the linux-extra package just add that to the dpkg -r command
<sputnik> hi
<sputnik> guys, i'm tryna build two packages from debian source, but i get into troubles
<sputnik> these are the steps: http://p.lr.lt/?hash=9faed31d547f70e705718dbb3598c142
<sputnik> anyways, after installing those deb packages "iw reg set COUNTRY_CODE" is ignored
<sputnik> i'm sure i'm doing something wrong with them keys
<sputnik> anyone has a clue?
<markus-k> Hi. Are there any scripts/toolsets available for building these images yourself: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/ ? I'd like to add/change something to one of these myself
<BluesKaj> Ht folks
<Jazzy_J> BluesKaj, Morning/Evening.. depending on what side of the globe you are on.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning Jazzy_J
<henok> !queue
<ubottu> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive (also known as the NEW queue) and scheduled to build it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue
<k1l_> henok: if you have a question just ask :)
<Ilyas> is the new patched version of tcpdump already in the stable repositories?
<Ilyas> my server instance is still on "tcpdump version 4.7.4"
<k1l_> Ilyas: last time i looked there were not even patches to most of the issues available
<sputnik> erm, guys..?
<Ilyas> k1l_: ...oh
<Ilyas> :/
<anddam> hello
<anddam> grub-install installs by default a bootloader called "ubuntu" in the ESP, I'd like to install a second one as backup, I'm reading grub-install(8) but I'm not very familiar with grub install so I'm unsure what's appropriate for efi
<anddam> I figure --efi-directory has to be /boot/efi
<XIngLing> I am trying to somehow configure a magnetic card reader and the official software runs only on windows. Does anyone know how to configure it on linux? the brand is Gertec
<Onepamopa> XIngLing, if the OEM doesn't provide linux drivers, someone has to reverse-engineer a driver.
<XIngLing> Onepamopa: that's too bad
<hateball> XIngLing: you'll need to apt install pcsc-tools pcscd
<hateball> if it's some smartcard you are trying to read
<hateball> the device still needs to have kernel modules, but you'll see that in dmesg when you plug it in
<XIngLing> hateball: will look into that, thanks
<raxterakos> hello , can someone help me install DVB receiver t900?
<afwang> Hi all. Is there a way to use geeqie's image comparison feature on the command line, or do I have to recreate a script using ImageMagick myself?
<Ilyas> so, snapd and ubuntu-core-launcher are being held back on my server, is there any particular reason for that?
<k1l_> Ilyas: did you run sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<Ilyas> I dont think I have, no
<Ilyas> just update and upgrade
<Guest88331> Please, I need help to get to know how de-install completely and securely a third-party software using the terminal.
<EriC^^> Guest88331: how did you install it?
<raxterakos> can someon help me install tv usb stick right firmware?i am new linux user
<Guest88331> Eric^^: I did it from de web page of Pixum. I downloaded a .tar and after that exceuted a ./perl. This installed lybraries and created a launcher at the desktop. But a double-click over the launcher does nothing. Pixum does not offer any support for Linux users, so I prefer to remove the entire package and try any other solution. Thank you.
<Southern_Gentlem> raxterakos, what tv stick and what chipset does it use
<EriC^^> Guest88331: does the installer offer any uninstall option?
<raxterakos> omega DVB receiver t900?
<k1l_> raxterakos: did you look at systemsettings -> software and update -> last tab?
<FManTropyx> wat just happen
<raxterakos> Bus 001 Device 015: ID 048d:9135 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Zolid Mini DVB-T Stick
<raxterakos> k1l_:  yes nothing there
<Guest88331> Eric^^: I'm afraid, anyone.
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest88331, you should have been afraid when installing anything outside the distro repos
<raxterakos> Southern_Gentlem:  omega dvb receiver t900  [15:18] <raxterakos> Bus 001 Device 015: ID 048d:9135 Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Zolid Mini DVB-T Stick
<Southern_Gentlem> raxterakos,  and what does google say that is the chipset and software needed for that is?
<raxterakos> Southern_Gentlem:  i need to install right firmwere but i dont know how
<Southern_Gentlem> raxterakos,  my previous question
<raxterakos> Southern_Gentlem: i did somthing that i found in a german site but i dont know if its right
<Southern_Gentlem> raxterakos,  is it working ?
<raxterakos> Southern_Gentlem:  i can't run the software to test it
<raxterakos> i installed with wine the software but it dosent run
<Southern_Gentlem> then you didnt do something right then
<ikevin> raxterakos, try: dmesg | grep -i firmware
<hateball> raxterakos: Software installed in Wine isnt going to put firmware blobs for the kernel to use
<k1l_> raxterakos: wine doesnt help. ubuntu got software to use dvb hardware
<Guest88331> Southern_Gentlem: Thank you for your help. Even when does exists a specific package for Linux and it seems that many other Linux users have installed it without problems?
<raxterakos> ikevin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23905184/
<noc_> Guest88331, next time install in a live dvd session
<hateball> raxterakos: That looks like it loaded it just fine, have you tried watching in say VLC?
<k1l_> raxterakos: you have the firmware for that device.
<raxterakos> Oh
<k1l_> raxterakos: so use the dvbutils or another program for it. dont use windows programs i wine. that doesnt work
<raxterakos> why i can't run the software from wine?
<ikevin> raxterakos, https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Kworld_UB499-2T
<noc_> Guest88331, for your current system, you'd need to find someone who knows perl (which are few luckily) and is willing to understand that "perl" script you ran, and tell you the list of operations to be reversed
<raxterakos> k1l_:  ikevin  hateball  thank you
<raxterakos> i will try that
<Guest88331> noc_: thank you for your suggestion.
<k1l_> raxterakos: use something like vlc or me-tv or such
<hateball> raxterakos: there's also Kodi to use, but regardless the card/firmware should work just fine
<ikevin> or tvheaded
<ikevin> tvheadend*
<raxterakos> hmmm ok i will try me-tv first and then kodi and then tvheaded
<k1l_> raxterakos: you will still need to scan the channel list with the dvbtools
<raxterakos> k1l_:  step 1) install me-tv and 2) install dvbtools?
<raxterakos> i am right?
<k1l_> raxterakos: the installation order doesnt matter. you need to create a channel list that other programs can play, like me-tv.
<raxterakos> k1l_:  can you guide me how to do?i am afraid to format again
<k1l_> install dvb-apps, then run scan dvb-t > channels.conf, then open the channels.conf with something like vlc or me-tv
<peace_> Hello, I am having trouble using xchat client for IRC. I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I am trying to connect to freenode as irc.freenode.net. It says "you may have misspelled". Apart from this, I am also unable to connect to any of the servers in the network list. Please help
<BluesKaj> peace_, try chat.freenode.net
<k1l_> peace_: use chat.freenode.net and one of that ports: 6665-6667 and 8000-8002
<dharma> why
<dharma> hey
<BluesKaj> peace_, also try Hexchat instead
<BluesKaj> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<peace_> k1l_ : I will try with your solution
<dharma> can anyone help with packetfence
<peace_> BluesKaj : I tried with thunderbird earlier, but it wasn't working. So i downloaded xchat.
<FManTropyx> since when are Thunderbird and xchat alternatives to each other?
<peace_> BluesKaj : Though I tried changing it to chat.freenode, but the problem persists.
<BluesKaj> thunderbird has an irc chat option, FManTropyx
<BluesKaj> peace_, xchat is no longer supported, try Hexchat
<k1l> dharma: their website got a installation howto for their 3rd party package.
<peace_> FManTropyx : Thunderbird also supports IRC
<FManTropyx> I see... two years from now it will probably also have a spreadsheet, bittorrent and a video editor
<FManTropyx> I was already thinking of moving away from using Thunderbird, because it has become such a bloated beast
<peace_> BluesKaj : I will try hexchat. Well currently I am using mIrc in windows to seek help . :p
<k1l> peace_: what is the exact error you get? please put on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<dharma> hi
<dharma> what is torrent similar in ubuntu
<peace_> BluesKaj : Okay.
<k1l> dharma: ubuntu supports torrent clients.
<sputnik> what about building debs from source downloaded with apt-get source? anyone familiar with it?
<junaidali> is cloud-images.ubuntu.com down? Downloading speed is taking like 10KBs on average
<masterkorp> hello everyone, I just upgraded my openssl, is there anything that i need to make to force programs to use the new version of the library?
<k1l> junaidali: i get a lot more speed.
<markus-k> junaidali I'm getting some 400mbit from there
<ikevin> junaidali, no problem here, 6,28MB/s
<k1l> !pm | dharma
<ubottu> dharma: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<junaidali> thanks guys, I'm getting like 30mbs from other sites but its been like 15mins,I'm facing this issue.
<noc_> masterkorp, what packages did you install and what versions?
<The_Myth> hélio guys. is there any command to see how much download and upload speed can my vps reach?
<algid> anyone have a clue as to why after doing dhclient -r and dhclient to get a new ip address, chrome still think it's offline?
<The_Myth> *hello
<algid> or rather, how to solve that without rebooting?
<k1l> The_Myth: vps share the hardware ethernetcards with all other vps on that server. so the speed can vary a lot depending on the usage from all the servers
<vnc> hello
<The_Myth> k1l: I know. but anyway to test it?
<ikevin> The_Myth, use speedtest app
<masterkorp> noc_: i updated libssl1.0.0 to version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.22]
<vnc> can i make a private channel?
<masterkorp> noc_: do i need to do something to apps (eg nginx) to force to load the patched version of the library ?
<vnc> ok. have a nice day. bye
<k1l> vnc: just join a new channel. for informations about what is allowed and how to handle channels on freenode ask in #freenode
<vnc> kll : ok thanks
<vnc> k1l**
<k1l> The_Myth: run one of the speedtesters for cli?
<k1l> The_Myth: something like this http://www.servermom.org/test-internet-speed-vps/
<noc_> masterkorp, reload the daemons
<The_Myth> ty
<Jharm> hi, i was trying to set up a VPN service few days back. and know when i try to restart apache2 i get  "Job for apache2server failed ..." i've looked at few post that say to maybe a config file is missing, but ive already tried uninstalling and reinstalling apache an no luck. Any suggestions?
<noc_> masterkorp, basically processes that are currently linked to the libraries need to be relinked with the updated versions, starting them again will do the job, HOW depends on the process/daemon/service
<peace_> I just downloaded hexchat.But the problem persists.It's taking too long to respond
<k1l> peace_: using some special network? like proxy or vpn? or company network?
<noc_> masterkorp, I'm assuming you did not reboot the machine after the update. If you rebooted then you needn't do anything ofc
<masterkorp> noc_: yeah, i did not rebot anything
<peace_> k1l : No. just local service provider
<masterkorp> ok, so nginx will be a reload enough for it to recognized the new link?
<peace_> k1l : Everything used to work perfectly fine few months ack
<k1l> peace_: what is the exact error from hexchat? can you show on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<k1l> peace_: can you ping chat.freenode.net ?
<peace_> k1l : sure. give me a minute.
<Jsync> Hello. I am curious how I might be able to download sourcefiles. I want to backup all necessary for my system & work on my own distribution.
<ikevin> Jsync, source file of installed packages?
<noc_> !remaster | Jsync
<ubottu> Jsync: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<peace_> k1l : http://pastebin.com/W1mMMSuR -> error
<Jsync> I read about "apt-get source", though I want to get all the source files for the total system.
<peace_> k1l : http://pastebin.com/9RGGN6gM -> after sometime
<peace_> k1l : Also ping is giving infinite results. So i guess it's working
<The_Myth> it worked like a charm. :) tks guys
<ikevin> peace_, do you connect on the good port? using the ip directly is working?
<peace_> ikevin : I am connecting from the list provided by hexchatt
<k1l> peace_: can you use the ip from the ping?
<ikevin> peace_, ok, do you have multiple IP address?
<Jharm> any suggestions on why i cant restart apache2?
<peace_> k1l : you mean 130.185.232.126 instead of chat.freenode.net?
<noc_> Jsync, the system is made up of packages
<hateball> Jharm: Have you looked in your apache logs?
<ikevin> Jharm, does it give you any error?
<k1l> peace_: the one where the ping worked for freenode, yes
<Jsync> ikevin, actually I just want to download all the system package source files for the total system to an External HDD.
<peace_> ikevin : My router configuration uses DHCP.
<k1l> peace_: it looks to me you either do use a proxy/vpn or your dns is broken.
<peace_> k1l : how to determine and fix?
<Jharm> yes many, but one that stands out is AH00526: Syntax error on line 13. thsi is when i run journalctl -xe command
<k1l> peace_: try with the ip
<markus-k> What is the best way to install libguestfs-tools from 16.10 on 16.04? Too many dependecies to download the deb
<peace_> k1l: The IP thing just worked i guess. Checking..
<annushka_zalopan> klfhj
<ikevin> peace_, ok, install dnsutils  and see if "dig +short chat.freenode.net" return you a list of ips
<guardian__> HI, I need a help. So my issue is I cant install lubuntu 16.10 nor 16.04 on my new acer es1 533 laptop. The installer crashes when the process is nearly complete. When I tried to install ubutntu the process was stuck at the installation of grub2 file
<Jharm> i did set up CA certificate and it added a few lines to my example.com.conf file. it worked find at first but know i thinkg that is causing the issue.
<annushka_zalopan> Help!!! My firefox just crashed
<guardian__> Its been 2 days since I am stuck with this issue. Some help would be much appreciated. *My lap only have UEFI boot support.I searched in lot of forums n found a lot of people had the same issue and they returned the lap.
<ikevin> Jsync, you can apt-get source the base packages
<annushka_zalopan> HELP!!!!!!!! My firefox keeps crashing
<guardian__> When I contacted acer support they to told me to install win 10 x64 .I tried it and it worked without any issues. But I want lubuntu/ubuntu only
<guardian__> I tried this command : [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD" EFI boot on HDD ; it returned EFI boot on HDD
<dheeraj> my flash player is not working . Any help would be appreciable
<ikevin> guardian__, disable UEFI
<Jsync> ikevin, is there a published list of all base packages?
<peace_> k1l : ikevin : Using IP, it worked. Thanks a lot. Does it mean I have to connect using IP everytime.
<guardian__> ikevin - my lap only have a uefi
<ikevin> peace_, it seems you have a dns problem, if you don't solve it, you need to use the ip
<noc_> Jsync, what is the real problem you are trying to solve?
<Jsync> noc_, I just want to download the source packages for Ubuntu onto an External HDD so that I can build my own system on my local network.
<squashdame> hey anna
<guardian__>  fwiw, EriC^^ : plz help
<squashdame> any one CS?
<squashdame> @anna
<noc_> Jsync, why would you want to do that?
<sebastian_hernan> anna is a ho
<guardian__> ikevin : please advise
<Jsync> Just because. I want to reference the totality of source files & build my own.
<k1l> squashdame: this channel is only for technical ubuntu support. dont connect from several clients to here
<squashdame> okay
<squashdame> sorr
<squashdame> my fault
<sebastian_hernan> we are out
<Arpit97> guardian__ , which software you are using to burn Ubuntu ISO to your usb??
<ikevin> guardian__, does secure boot is disabled?
<guardian__> rufus
<peace_> ikevin : I have downloaded dnsutils and will try to work with it. Thanks :)
<guardian__> ikevin : secure boot is enabled and they have disabled the option to turn it off
<Arpit97> select 3rd option in rufus of partition scheme
<guardian__> ya gpt with uefi
<Arpit97> it should be GPT scheme
<akik> guardian__: usually when you set the admin password, it enables that setting (secure boot disabled)
<guardian__> ya I choose that only but still it is having issue.
<guardian__> akik: I tried and the system got stuck.
<Arpit97> is it running fine in live mode?
<guardian__> ya right now I am using live mode
<ikevin> guardian__, http://askubuntu.com/questions/862946/unable-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-aspire-es1-533
<Arpit97> Is there any other OS installed in your laptop?
<Arpit97> like Windows 10 preinstallled
<guardian__> arpit : no. It had linpus but I deleted it
<guardian__> iKevin : I tried the second method in that one. But it didnt work
<guardian__> I read that post earlier.
<guardian__> Someone help me plz.
<Arpit97> try installing Fedora
<Arpit97> and see if it hangs
<Jsync> Does anybody have an answer regarding downloading all the system source files for local storage?
<Xtreme> hello, I am using cinnamon UI. and all applets stoped working after upgrade.
<guardian__> arpit : the spec of this lap is so bad even ubuntu was hanging like anything in the live mode. (Intel Pentium quad core,4gb ddr3 500gb hdd)
<Xtreme> Any pointers?
<Arpit97> just try Fedora if it installs correctly than ubuntu might have some bug
<mcphail> Jsync: I think you can use apt-mirror if you want your own personal mirror of an archive
<guardian__> arpit: I tried mint 16.10 but it also had the same pblm. stuck during installation
<Arpit97> mint is based on ubuntu
<Arpit97> they have several things common
<guardian__> oops. I nvr knew . my bad
<Jsync> mcphail, so I'd use apt-mirror ftp://ftp.debian.org?
<guardian__> ok I will try fedora then
<xangua> guardian__: those are not bad specs at all, did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Arpit97> hey one more thing, if you want to use ubuntu only then give a try to Ubuntu Mate also they have made several changes to boot loader
<guardian__> xangua : but ubuntu is hanging so much
<xangua> guardian__: but if you claim Ubuntu was slow, it might be something else
<xangua> Like graphics
<Prelude2004c> hey guys.. good day quick question.. i am doing some trascoding and require vdpaul to decode... its working well and i run Xorg...  The only problem is as soon as I run Xorg , my TTY goes into GUI mode. Any way to run xorg without affecting the screen and allowing me into server via command prompt
<guardian__> xangua : when I tried to type in terminal it was taking almost 5-6sec for those things to come on screen.
<mcphail> Jsync: no. The man page has clear examples of mirroring a source archive
<Arpit97> usually slow in live mode
<mcphail> Jsync: you run the application and can change the configuration to mirror whatever you need
<guardian__> xangua: I tried boot-repair but the system hangs while installing efi
<CRogers> Hi everyone. :)
<BluesKaj> Prelude2004c, open another vt/tty perhaps ?
<tatertots> Prelude2004c: does the symptom occur if you using software rendering to decode during transcode?
<CRogers> So in the new Unity tweak tool how does one change the alt-drag to super-drag to move windows.
<Prelude2004c> um.. how do i open up another.. basically my internet shows me a mouse and a login
<CRogers> It's still interfering with everything.
<Prelude2004c> F$x doesn't seem to do anything
<Jsync> thanks mcphail
<BluesKaj> Prelude2004c, you have 6 vt/ttys F1-F6
<Prelude2004c> looks like a bug from before.. working now.. duhh
<Prelude2004c> thank you blueskaj
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6 Prelude2004c or am I on the wrong tracj here
<BluesKaj> track
<matt856> Hi guys.  A few weeks ago I set up a task with Cron for rsync to save my server files from my drive 1 to my drive 2 on my unbuntu server. For the first few days it was working great. I checked today and I found out that I got an e-mail from my server https://paste.ubuntu.com/23905542/. Can you tell me what's wrong and help fix the prolem ? THank yo
<matt856> u for your help
<anddam> I installed a second efi bootloader by running "grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot/backup --bootloader-id=backup" and I then generated /boot/backup/grub/grub.cfg with grub-mkconfig, the file seems to be ok but upon starting this "backup" bootloader the config file of ubuntu's default bootloader is read instead, that is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<anddam> what am I doing wrong?
<Jharm> my issue was the line added by CA certificate in .conf file, once i erased it i was able to restart apache again.
<Kali_Yuga> hi is there a simple audio recorder? i want to test my mic quality.
<Kali_Yuga> oh k got it
<BluesKaj> Kali_Yuga, audacity
<matt856> Hi guys.  A few weeks ago I set up a task with Cron for rsync to save my server files from my drive 1 to my drive 2 on my unbuntu server. For the first few days it was working great. I checked today and I found out that I got an e-mail from my server https://paste.ubuntu.com/23905542/. Can you tell me what's wrong and help fix the prolem ? THank yo
<Kali_Yuga> arecord via terminal does the trick
<matt856> u for your help
<Pici> matt856: did it work?
<matt856> Pici Did you tell me to do something ? I didn't see your answer
<Pici> matt856: Did the cronjob work?
<matt856> Yes for a few days only
<matt856> I can see that the last backup happened on january 23. From january 17 to january 23 it worked
<Pici> matt856: is that the entire email that you got?
<matt856> well I entered more/var/mail/zebux to check it. I'm a noob. How do I check the entire mail ?
<ppf> matt856: mail
<matt856> ppf : it says mail: command not found
<matt856> I just install mailutils
<matt856> This is the entire mail : https://paste.ubuntu.com/23905602/
<ppf> looks fine
<CRogers> Are there plans to change alt-drag window dragging behaviour of Unity to Super-drag?
<CRogers> Because it really interferes with a lot of graphics applications.
<CRogers> And it's embarassing having to hunt down tweaks to fix it.
<CRogers> When trying to convert people from other platforms.
<matt856> pff I know ! But the files are not on my second hardrive !
<matt856> ppf not pff
<matt856> sorry about that
<Kali_Yuga> BluesKaj: k used audacity thx. my voice crackles with arecord
<matt856> ppf : I know, but the files are not on my second hardrive !
<BluesKaj> Kali_Yuga, arecord works, it might be more sensitive to your input device like a mic
<BluesKaj> audacity gives more control over the volume
<matt856> ppf I found in another email this message https://paste.ubuntu.com/23905611/
<noc_> CRogers, try #ubuntu-devel channel
<k1l> CRogers: alt+drag is the standard on linux desktops, iirc.
<CRogers> noc_: thanks, willdo
<k1l> CRogers: and i dont know what should be embarassing about it
<user109532> how do i empty trash as su?
<user109532> trashed a file while running nautilus with sudo and now i cant empty trash
<dil3mm4> Hello
<nicomachus> user109532: what do you mean running nautilus with sudo? you mean gksudo?
<dil3mm4> I'm experiencing probs with openssh
<dil3mm4> I just can't connect to it remotely
<dil3mm4> someone has some spare time to help me out?
<nicomachus> dil3mm4: do you get an error message?
<dil3mm4> just a connection timeout
<user109532> nicomachus: just sudo. i know its a bad practice but laziness happens
<nicomachus> dil3mm4: do you have physical access to the machine you're trying to connect to?
<CRogers> k1l: it's embarassing when you're showing someone how great Linux is for creative work on a fresh install and forget that you haven't remapped that key, so it doesn't work in *any* of your graphics applications.
<k1l> user109532: gksudo nautilus /home/your_username/.local/share/Trash
<k1l>     # change the path to match your username
<dil3mm4> nicomachus: via teamviewer
<fiter> dil3mm4:  this is for remote access ??
<CRogers> k1l: It was always a bad idea to alt-drag. wm actions should be mapped to the super key (like most of them already are)
<nicomachus> dil3mm4: ok. 1st make sure it's on. then make sure you are using the correct user@host address. Then make sure that port 22 is open.
<user109532> kil: aha thanks
<k1l> CRogers: that is your opinion on that matter.
<dil3mm4> nicomachus: already done
<xangua> Most of them?
<fiter> I want to access a system remotely having ubuntu 15.10 installed , how it can be possible ??
<k1l> fiter: uh, 15.10 is dead. you should make sure to upgrade that box to 16.04 very soon.
<CRogers> k1l: Yes, it is. Though I'm not the only one who has that oppinion. Clearly it's advantageous to use the Super key to seperate wm actions from applicaiton actions.
<noc_> CRogers, I have unity here, not xfce, but alt+drag works here in various apps, what do you mean exactly?
<noc_> CRogers, I have xfce not unity... sorry
<k1l> noc_: he wants nothing to use alt key because his apps use alt key.
<CRogers> noc_: alt-drag for moving windows overides applicaiton-level control.
<fiter> k1l:  If I start upgrading then will it not disfunct other already runing tools ???
<CRogers> k1l: Not true. alt can be used as long as the super key is also used for wm actions.
<k1l> fiter: you have no choice of running 15.10 anymore. it was a bad decision to use 15.10 and not upgrade it.
<mcphail> CRogers: whilst i, personally, agree with your reasoning, Unity is just performing the expected behaviour for a Linux desktop. Alt-drag is standard. By all means, file a bug report but I don't think you'll get much agreement
<fiter> k1l: I will soon upgrade but currently my tools are running
<CRogers> mcphail: Thanks for the advice. I'll do that.
<k1l> fiter: an upgrade will need a restart then.
<fiter> thats what i can't afford at the moment
<fiter> so within this is there a solution to access the system remotely ??
<k1l> fiter: your machine is heavily insecure. look at ubuntu.com/usn which shows all recent security updates you dont get anymore. since july 2016, to be precise
<fiter> k1l:  I accept that
<CRogers> noc_: So for example, Blender uses the alt-drag hotkey for rotating the view. GIMP uses it to constrain proportions while resizing. In all graphics applications alt, shift, ctrl keys are used as modifiers for the action you are performing on-canvas.
<k1l> fiter: use ssh to connect remotely.
<CRogers> noc_: So it's a big problem when the wm has usurped it. :)
<charlie_one> Y am I losing internet-connection though wifi-connection is ok?
<fiter> but what you will do when you have run a software for research and that will perform its activity through the whole night ??
<fiter> k1l:  what about team viewer ?
<anddam> I have a grub-efi bootloader whose grub.cfg loads /boot/backup/grub/grub.cfg, yet when I run it it reads /boot/grub/grub.cfg , why is this?
<charlie_one> no logic to this problem. sometimes I'm online for days and sometimes only for a few minutes
<k1l> fiter: use a LTS release in the first place. dont put that machine on the internet.
<fiter> k1l: ok , what can be the security threats as you are refering again and again because I am a beginner ?
<k1l> fiter: look at ubuntu.com/usn
<stainyo> hi ppl
<Scoop7> Hey, anyone knows how to convert pdf to editable word format in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<stainyo> look for a PDF editor
<Scoop7> need open source
<stainyo> I know.. in your download options
<stainyo> software padckages
<JP____> Hey anyone here have any experience with resetting password in windows 10 from ubuntu?
<mcphail> Scoop7: I haven't found any good conversion software. The Libreoffice conversion works for some PDFs but most of them don't work well. I've relied on online tools (non-open source)
<NDBoosty> hey folks
<NDBoosty> hey folks so given the recent gitlab issues with their outage it got me thinkat work on how to force a bash prompt on prod servers... is there a way to do this and override any users bash prompt no matter what
<stainyo> oh!!! it's called PDFmod or modPDF
<Scoop7> non open source, but free ? mcphail  ?
<stainyo> it's on my ubuntu at home
<mcphail> Scoop7: it was the last time I used it. it's on my bookmarks list at home. I'll see if I can dig it out as it always gave me decent results. But I haven't used it for a long time
<stainyo> how can I backup my android phone to ubuntu then restore it ?
<Scoop7> mcphail: thanks for that ! stainyo: this pdf mod seems to only edit pdf but does not the ability to convert to word ?
<ducasse> NDBoosty: what do you mean by 'force a bash prompt'?
<stainyo> covert to word...  copy and paste
<NDBoosty> ducasse: baasically some visual indicator to notate were working on a production system, maybe as simple as forcing a ps1 color like red
<NDBoosty> but not sure how to override anything a user sets in their own .bashrc or .bash_profile
<mcphail> Scoop7: I think it was Zamzar which gave me the best results. Online, non FLOSS but free-as-in-beer-if-you-ignore-privacy-concerns
<stainyo> how do you backup/restore android with ubuntu ?
<ducasse> NDBoosty: no, i doubt that's possible.
<JP____> Hey anyone here have any experience with resetting password in windows 10 from ubuntu?
<ppf> NDBoosty: you can edit PS1 to show whatever you want it to
<NDBoosty> ppf yes i know i was thinking about using something in /etc/profile.d/ or similar but not sure how to hook in after the users .bashrc or .bash_profile is ran
<k1l> NDBoosty: you mean the motd?
<stainyo> windows password hack help...   http://www.hackcave.net/2015/10/hack-windows-10-login-password-in-2.html
<k1l> JP____: i guess you better ask the ##windows guys how to reset a windows password at all.
<NDBoosty> egh were looking for something that shows up repeatedly
<NDBoosty> like the bash prompt, coloring it red
<NDBoosty> but a user can override that by changing their PS1 var to whatever
<NDBoosty> and for prod systems i want to force it and not allow the user to change it
<ducasse> NDBoosty: ask in #bash
<anddam> no love for UEFI?
<MWM> Ive got a program that autostarts (and it shouldnt).  It isnt listed in the autostarts and I havent set it to in any other way
<MWM> Any idea how I would stop this from happening
<ducasse> NDBoosty: but given that a user can change their shell i can't really see how to do this
<NDBoosty> thx ducasse ill ask there
<NDBoosty> ducasse maybe is there some place that you can place a script to run after the .bashrc or .bash_profile
<anddam> MWM: who is its PPID?
<NDBoosty> and then just override the PS1
<ducasse> NDBoosty: what if the user switches to fish or zsh?
<MWM> checking...
<NDBoosty> we dont have those installed
<NDBoosty> just bash is installed.
<ducasse> NDBoosty: they can install in their homedir
<NDBoosty> and we dont provide those OOB if they are installed we start asking questions
<NDBoosty> im not worried about them changing prompts because we never do...
<NDBoosty> sorry shells*
<BianryDragon> test
<BianryDragon> Hello team
<BianryDragon> how are we doing
<ducasse> NDBoosty: you _can_ 'chattr +i' their bashrc and set the prompt there, but that will prevent them from changing the file at all
<MWM> Im using TOP to find the PPID... cant seem to find the sort option quickly
<NDBoosty> not a help with TOP but i prefer htop
<NDBoosty> filtering, sorting etc
<NDBoosty> i think top is z or h to show
<NDBoosty> nope its ?
<MWM> Found my PPID... just had to do it the old fashioned way with my eyes :)
<NDBoosty> o<key>         Set primary sort key to <key>: [+-]keyname.
<NDBoosty>                          Keyname may be:{pid|command|cpu|csw|time|threads|
<NDBoosty>                          ports|mregion|rprvt|rshrd|rsize|vsize|vprvt|pgrp|
<NDBoosty>                          ppid|state|uid|wq|faults|cow|user|msgsent|msgrecv|
<NDBoosty>                          sysbsd|sysmach|pageins}.
<NDBoosty> so o, then +keyname
<dagold> Hi guys, I'm trying to mount my second hardrive in my ubuntu server and I get this message https://paste.ubuntu.com/23905809/
<MWM> dagold what options are you using to mount ?  also are you certain that everything is okay with the drive (no bad blocks or errors and that it is partitioned properly?)
<k1l> dagold: mount this there. and what FS is on that partition? can you show the dmesg output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<dagold> MWM I used sudo mount
<MWM> mount needs more options than that.  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/mount.8.html
<ducasse> not if that mount is in fstab
<dagold> MWM it is partitioned correctly but I don't know about about blocks. How do I check it ? K1l I'm a noob, what is FS ?
<nicomachus> whoa.
<MWM> FS is filesystem.  Is the drive going to be mounted at every boot?
<MWM> if you want to mount every boot then you will need to put it in the fstab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<dagold> MWM yes It will be mounted at everyboot
<MWM> dagold to automount you will need to edit the fstab (/etc/fstab).  It can be tough at first, but it will amke sense the more you work with it
<MWM> Ive still got a program that is running at every startup and shouldnt.  It is not listed in Autostarts or in anywhere else.  Anyone got a clue?
<pavlos> MWM, can you use 'locate' to find all occurrences of that file?
<MWM> Im gonna have to do some reading on locate, but what will I be looking for?
<compdoc> MWM, mi9ght check /etc/crontab
<pavlos> MWM, first ... sudo updatedb to get an updated db, then locate <myfile> you can also grep for bin like, locate <myfile> | grep bin
<pavlos> MWM, there may be a /bin/myfile which if you dont want to run at startup, drop the execution bit
<MWM> Im going to have to sort out the output here, but right now I dont se any /bin entries
<MWM> also no entry in /etc/crontab
<ducasse> MWM: what is it that runs on startup exactly?
<MWM> Handbrake is what is running at startup... odd right?
<pavlos> MWM, anything in /etc/rc.local ?
<MWM> nothing in /etc/rc.local
<ducasse> MWM: try a recursive grep through ~/.local and ~/.config
<MWM> sudo locate <file> | grep _R ~/.local ~/.config ?
<ikevin> MWM, do a grep -ri "handbrake" on the whole /
<BianryDragon> locate might be outdatd
<ikevin> locate is needed only if you know the script name
<BianryDragon> should prob use find
<ikevin> grep -rni "handbrake" ~/
<waltman> Is this a problem with this post? It's not showing up under "my activity" and it's only had 1 view in 13 hours. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351181
<MWM> grep -ri "ghb" ~/ is bringing up everything Ive ever encoded with it
<MWM> been going for a couple minutes now
<waltman> I had an error when I originally posted it. I'm wondering if something happened to that only I can view it.
<BianryDragon> .
<MWM> still going.  I guess I dont quite understand how grep works because I dont see why it is going through all these files
<gimpy> it
<EriC^^> grep is a fun command
<BianryDragon> sure
<fiter> I am getting this error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BianryDragon> wa
<ikevin> fiter, can you pastebin the entire log?
<MWM> yeah it seems pretty versatile.  I rarely need it so its kinda foreign
<erm3nda> Hi. I have problem with Login from last session. A message is telling me that "bashrc cant read .profile file". Profile file exists. What can i check?
<pavlos> MWM, handbrake has a /usr/bin/ghb and /usr/bin/handbrake and other files
<EriC^^> erm3nda: try checking the permissions of ~/.profile
<ikevin> erm3nda, check the owner
<pavlos> MWM, you can install apt-file, then apt-file list handbrake
<erm3nda> owner me, perms like other files
<erm3nda> i also had been removed from sudoers. So i have enter "solo" mode then add me back to sudo group
<erm3nda> seems i broke something with a wrong useradd command last time
<EriC^^> erm3nda: what was the command?
<fiter> ikevin:  here it is https://paste.ofcode.org/wN6Gv8g3Q6N2YKhmcMPAk2
<al8989> hello i just installed kubuntu 16.04 and I am trying to install drivers for my rtl8187b based usb wireless adapter but forget how i did it in ubuntu 14.04 a few years ago does anyone have instructions?  I am trying to do this without connecting the computer to wired internet.
<al8989> I did it before, but I forgot how i did it.
<erm3nda> EriC^^, i think was useradd m3nda wireshark or somewhat similar
<ikevin> fiter, you have an error while downloading a file from oracle server
<erm3nda> finally i used usermod m3nda -a -G wireshark
<erm3nda> that's the only thing i could figure that broke system. i didn't anything more thatn that
<MWM> well whatdya know there is a usr/bin/handbrake.  I had wrongly thought everything was listed under ghb
<fiter> ikevin:  yes but how to solve it ?
<ikevin> fiter, it look like package oracle-jdk8-installer is broken
<erm3nda> whats the appropiate log to start searching?
<fiter> so is there any alternate ? ikevin
<EriC^^> erm3nda: check /etc/passwd to see if it looks fine
<erm3nda> could i just create my user with the most default data?
<erm3nda> ok
<EmberCrest> So I've got a 500gb WD MyPassport device plugged into my computer, to store my workplace's source code.
<EmberCrest> I've encrypted the device with LUKS
<erm3nda> m3nda:x:1000:1000:m3nda,,,:/home/m3nda:/bin/bash
<ikevin> fiter, you can use the install method from oracle, or uninstall jdk if you don't need it
<erm3nda> gid sounds ok. what should i search for?
<EmberCrest> what precautions should I take with this device if its encrypted with LUKS?
<EmberCrest> in terms of preventing data loss upon removing the USB
<erm3nda> EmberCrest, don't try to modify its partition with gparted :-)
<EriC^^> erm3nda: it looks good, is the ~/.profile "sane" ?
<ikevin> erm3nda, try if "source .profile" return an error
<erm3nda> EmberCrest, use dd for that kind of Partitions
<EmberCrest> I used the Disks utility but alright, I've taken note of that precaution
<erm3nda> i did it few minutes ago, source just ok
<erm3nda> no problems shown
<erm3nda> is the .profile file the one "not found"
<EriC^^> erm3nda: how about /etc/profile?
<erm3nda> source it?
<EriC^^> yeah give it a shot
<erm3nda> is ok too, i see it seems ok
<EmberCrest> When you unlock the device, and it mounts, is all data passing into it automatically encrypted?
<EriC^^> erm3nda: when do you get this error msg?
<MWM> finally got a list of all the handbrake files apt-file is pretty nifty :)
<EmberCrest> And does it need to be locked before you remove the device?
<erm3nda> at Login stage
<erm3nda> let me verify what if relogin
<littlebenj> hi
<MWM> looks like there is a .desktop for it.  Ill have a look and see if that is why it is autostarting.  Is there anything else I should look for?
<littlebenj> how dod i know the last installl date of my package ?
<EriC^^> MWM: ~/.config/autostart has files for starting up programs
<EriC^^> if you're on unity open the dash and type "startup"
<littlebenj> how do i know the last installl date of my package ?
<MWM> Eric^^ Handbrake is autostarting but it shouldnt be.  Nothing in Autostarts, nohing in rc.local or ~/.config
<EriC^^> MWM: just your user?
<MWM> nothing in crotab either
<MWM> I am the only user
<EriC^^> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5+ds1-2 (yakkety), package size 5456 kB, installed size 10520 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<EriC^^> does it start if you try the guest session?
<ikevin> littlebenj, you can use "dpkg -L <package>" to get a list of files, then do a ls -l on one file to see the last modified date
<MWM> Im set to autologin... I just tried to logout to the login screen but Im getting a black screen.  Ill need a minute
<erm3nda> EriC^^, was totally my fault
<erm3nda> was not the bashrc who called the .profile
<erm3nda> seems the system sources all finles in a single command
<erm3nda> and i added an alias with $1 outside the alias="" pattern
<erm3nda> so seems that $1 becomed the file itself or something like that
<EriC^^> erm3nda: oh ok
<erm3nda> i've added the $1 on it's place and now is working. thank you for your time
<EriC^^> erm3nda: cool, np
<EriC^^> MWM: ok
<erm3nda> alias srecord=" avconv -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -c:v libx264 $1 "
<erm3nda> so i can record screen without more app's install :-)
<MWM> I guess I dont have an option to login as a guest? I finally got to the login screen and there is 0 guest options
<MWM> Kubuntu 16.04 BTW
<EriC^^> erm3nda: :)
<erm3nda> MWM it's not just under the Login box? as a text link?
<MWM> Only my user is accessible.  Login box and password box reboot and shutdown are the only options
<ikevin> MWM, try with an empty home
<erm3nda> MWM https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238605
<erm3nda> Kuser
<erm3nda> it is that channel good for Kubuntu users? :-X
<MWM> thanks.  looks like I will have to set up a guest account! :)
<erm3nda> yes
<veysiubuntu> hi
<EriC^^> MWM: try "grep -iHR handbrake /etc"
<MWM> grep -iHR handbrake /etc returns no such file or directory
<EriC^^> MWM: what about "grep -iHR handbrake ~/"
<MWM> oh damnit anyway.  adding the guest account is messing up my ability to access the headless machine remotely
<MWM> nm.  got it
<MWM> grep -iHR handbrake ~/ is causing the terminal to hang
<Guest30671> hello, does anyone know if I can reach ubuntu system files (var, etc) from another ubuntu installation on same PC? :)
<ph88> i try to remove all files in subdirectories that are not of a certain extension, but  rm is not taking it saying  "missing operand" when i try to use pipe like this:    find . -not -name "*.vhdl" -type f | rm
<Guest30671> did you try adding rm -r ? maybe that helps?
<rifter> Guest30671, yes you can reach them if you can mount the filesystem they are on
<Guest30671> so I need to find out where it is located.. ok I can google that thanks :)
<rifter> ph88, yeah you need to use -r to do subdirectories. I would include -v so you can see what you just nuked
<rifter> Guest30671, well it's not hard to find where they are
<Pici> ph88: don't pipe the output from find to rm, either use find's -delete, or look at using xargs.
<MWM> rm -R for subdirectories
<Pici> ph88: personally the -delete argument is the easiest way of doing this.
<ppf> ph88: find -delete
<MWM> I am gonna have to move on for today.  Ill stop back in if I cant get this one figured out .  THanks for helping guys :)
<rifter> Guest30671, if you do dmesg | grep -E "sd[a-z]"
<rifter> you'll see all the disks
<rifter> Guest30671, any of those that is a hard disk you can do for example: sfdisk -l /dev/sda
<rifter> Guest30671, that will show you the partitions on it
<ppf> just sfdik -l will suffice
<rifter> Pici, I agree
<Guest30671> okay thanks a lot :) I will check it
<Guest30671> okay that's great I found them all thanks a lot :)
<domdagen> exit
<kang0> (kang0) What's difference between bootable and non bootable os
<bot_> sss
<bigpic> hey guys.. I’m trying to increase the Max open files on a webserver box.. I’ve read a ton of howtos
<Amis> Hi! Is it possible to focus to a certain window using keyboard shortcuts? Like I have a very specific active program running on a desktop and if I press Alt+9 it focuses on it
<bigpic> ulimit -n is reporting 65536
<EriC^^> kang0: every os has to be bootable some way, do you mean a bootable iso?
<bigpic> but doing a cat /proc/1408/limits reports 1024
<bigpic> for the same user
<bigpic> why/how are they different?
<kang0> I am not sure what's meaning of bootable
<bigpic> any suggestions on how to fix?
<kang0> Is it so that only os can become bootable?
<kang0> Music or video or other data can't become bootable? EriC^^
<FManTropyx> I can make a demo that is bootable
<erm3nda> Amis, you can use king of autokey softwares then script them to found your desired window, if exists, while exists
<Amis> erm3nda, sounds like it would work
<EriC^^> kang0: well yes, let me explain bootable, bootable usually means there's some bootloader that the pc's bios executes and hands over the execution to it so it does whatever it wants
<erm3nda> Amis, i found xdotool small and powerfull, take a look at http://blog.rot13.org/2010/07/focus-window-by-name-using-xdotool-and-awesome-window-manager.html
<kang0> FManTropyx how
<EriC^^> kang0: it's just some code that does something after the bios sees it and says ok you can take control of the pc now
<Amis> erm3nda, thanks
<erm3nda> just google focus x windows and found my little and nice xdotool :-)
<erm3nda> simple dead
<Amis> Question 2: (Ubuntu server 16 LTS 64bit, 8GB ram, 8 cores) I'm experiencing constant OOMs on said machine but the OOM log doesn't make sense as the VM is ~4GB and the total RSS is 500MB. What are some lesser known, non-trivial causes of such OOMs?
<FManTropyx> by making a bootloader for any program of my choosing
<Amis> Same configuration on a 4 core, 32bit 4GB machine does not produce this
<erm3nda> FManTropyx, a demo of what?
<erm3nda> You can get any damn small linux, slitaz, tiny core, that are already bootable, then add your shit
<The_Myth> guys, lemme ask a question. I can install any Ubuntu flavour into SD card and boot it from there, right? I know the SD card won't last long, but it's just for testing purposes.
<FManTropyx> anything
<nacc> Amis: pastebin the oom log?
<erm3nda> oom killer is a bitch
<nacc> !language | erm3nda
<ubottu> erm3nda: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<erm3nda> sorry
<erm3nda> oom killer is a big beach
<erm3nda> :-B
<kang0> FManTropyx how to make bootloader
<Amis> nacc, unfortunately I do not have access to it right know but I'm interested as what else could be it. Even with overcommit enabled it just kills a random high mem user for no reason. Swap is almost always unused
 * nlsthzn can't help but think OOM = out of mana #fanatsyproblems
<erm3nda> The_Myth, u should use USB creators for that, that usually ships with syslinux boot
<erm3nda> Amis, you may tweak the swapiness
<erm3nda> it is you sure it's mounted?
<ducasse> kang0: what are you actually trying to do?
<FManTropyx> kang0, http://wiki.osdev.org/Bootloader
<erm3nda> u can set oom score to certaing things you don't wanna see diying
<Amis> erm3nda, it is. As I remember it's around 2GB and some 50MB are sometimes used
<erm3nda> Amis, case of extreme, you can install monit then shutdown processes not used "that you know" you can
<Amis> erm3nda, what I don't get is that nothing seems out of place. The memory usage BARELY reached 600MB
<The_Myth> but it's possible indeed, correct? but sooner or later the SD card will burn. :x
<erm3nda> Amis, all is on the logs. there's a reason for it, find it
<kang0> ducasse understanding
<erm3nda> The_Myth,yes, but there are tweaks for that
<erm3nda> like the noatime
<erm3nda> to reduce commits to memory then play more "into the ram"
<erm3nda> actually, ssd and eMMC are sdcard with special controllers
<erm3nda> the key is that ssd and eMMC are not shitty memories with class2/4/6
<erm3nda> class 10 mega product from sandisk can be wrote MILLIONS times. The range between cycles vary so much
<nacc> Amis: an OOM is a failure to allocate a page in the kernel, the log is very important
<nacc> Amis: the order of the allocation matters, e.g.
<erm3nda> also, the special eMMC / SSD controllers, does a smart usage of blocks to avoid kill them at all, and inodes can be relocated on the fly
<erm3nda> inodes don't lost info at all, just becomed unwritable when reaches limits
<erm3nda> the bigger is your device, the more time it will live
<erm3nda> i am actuall under 32Gb eMMC. :-) i wont see it diying please don0t scare me
<erm3nda> I used SD card to boot Debian7 into wm8505 SOC device and worked from YEARS with no problem
<erm3nda> for* years
<sirv> when i use sd cards or usb disks as primary partition they always fail soon
<sirv> all the time system gets corrupted
<sirv> *file system
<compdoc> usb isnt reliable for always on devices
<kang0> EriC^^ What's bootable iso
<Amis> erm3nda, nacc: I managed to acquire a log of an OOM: http://pastebin.com/6FQ9wcSU
<erm3nda> sirv, seems you used bad memorys, with noatime, and you used them so much
<erm3nda> all vary on the quality, and usage
<erm3nda> but yes, are made to die :-)
<BlueProtoman> On Ubuntu 16.10, the menus for some (but not all) Qt-using applications are distorted.  More details here.  http://askubuntu.com/q/878736/61195  Any tips?
<EriC^^> kang0: it's an image that has a special code so it can boot if you plug it into the pc when it starts
<erm3nda> sirv,  im sure you can add somo virtual controller for the memory card, like commit at shutdown or whatever
<kang0> What's mbr and vbr
<erm3nda> never digg into that
<erm3nda> u can use software raid then attach 4sd cards
<erm3nda> then replace them in the order they die :-)
<erm3nda> buy using SSD will be more profitable
<erm3nda> Amis, it is you compiling?
<erm3nda> is cc1plus the one who ate your memory
<Amis> erm3nda, yes but that does not matter in this case as without it a program will still die
<Amis> There are several other cases where the machine is idling and that highest consumer is davmail doing nothing (4GB VM, 200MB RSS)
<nacc> Amis: hrm, that does look odd
<Amis> erm3nda, where exactly does it show me that the compilation ate all of the 8GB? I'm adding up RSS and it doesn't reach it
<erm3nda> Amis, look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/371302/make-my-ubuntu-use-more-swap-than-ram/371329#371329
<ducasse> kang0: we do ubuntu support here, i'm sure there are more appropriate places for such general questions. mbr = master boot record, vbr = variable bitrate.
<erm3nda> well, im not sure about that, i just know that is the compiling process the one
<Amis> Note: overcommit is enabled
<erm3nda> it is you compiling GTAV ? XD
<nacc> Amis: it's an order-2 allocation, that fails, but there seem to be sufficient 16K pages for that
<nacc> erm3nda: that's inaccurate.
<nacc> erm3nda: the oom killer kills the compiler
<erm3nda> yes
<nacc> erm3nda: but the cause is main.rb
<nacc> erm3nda: in this particular instance
<Amis> OOM just kills the highest consumer, is all
<Amis> But there are plenty of RSS available
<nacc> Amis: for some definitions of 'highest'
<nacc> Amis: that's irrelevant to the OOM killer
<nacc> Amis: OOM is a kernel-level decision, not related to RSS (technically)
<Amis> All I can think of is heacy memory fragmentation for some reason
<erm3nda> Amis, you can set oom score then let it life
<nacc> Amis: right, but you can see in the output that node 0 normal has at least a few 16K pages (and larger)
<erm3nda> Amis, read that http://backdrift.org/oom-killer-how-to-create-oom-exclusions-in-linux
<Amis> erm3nda, I don't want to exclude programs because then it will kill something else
<erm3nda> Did u perform a ram check? full memory test i mean
<Amis> I want to fix the source of the OOM
<nacc> Amis: fwiw, there's only about 135M of free memory per the kernel at the time of hte failure
<Amis> nacc, and which part of the log should I examine for the consumers?
<erm3nda>  main.rb Not tainted, cant help you with that
<nacc> Amis: but there is a lot of reclaimable slab and cached pages, so it's weird still
<Amis> There is only one (big) difference between this machine (8GB 64b, 8core) and the old one (4GB 32b, 4core) and that this one has software raid, a kernel module working in the shadows
<nacc> Amis: it is true that there is no free memory of the order you need in zone DMA, but the flags don't indicate only DMA shold be used
<Amis> I'm clueless
<nacc> Amis: and, finally, oddly, it seems like the OOM killer didn't actually attempt to reclaim (if i remember my oom parsing correctly)
<nacc> Amis: you might be best off filing a bug and seeing if the kernel team can help
<nacc> Amis: or there might even be an ubuntu-kernel channel (or you could ask in a kernel channel generally)
<Amis> nacc, thanks. I'll try
<nacc> Amis: was that the *first* OOM in the log?
<Amis> nacc, no, there are about 50 or so
<nacc> Amis: yes, that' a problem
<nacc> Amis: you need the first one
<nacc> Amis: everythiung else gets lost in the noise, as the kernel has already started freaking out once you've OOMed once (potentially)
<_MoBeats_> Afternoon. I'd like to know what are the hardware requirements for MAAS and Autopilot servers. Had a good look on ubuntu.com but can't see the info anywhere. Can someone point me in the right direction please?
<pavan> raspberrypi   error   No wireless interface found".
<ducasse> _MoBeats_: try #ubuntu-server
<_MoBeats_> will do thanks ducasse
<Amis> This is the very first OOM I could find: http://pastebin.com/YgDFK4JQ
<MonkeyDust> _MoBeats_  start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/311410/maas-minimum-requirements-with-juju-jitsu
<nacc> Amis: what architecture is the sytem?
<_MoBeats_> thanks Amis.
<_MoBeats_> I mean MonkeyDust, thanks.
<Amis> nacc, x86_64
<nacc> Amis: k, again in that one, there seems to be normal-zone 16k pages available, are you sure that's the first OOM that happens?
<Amis> nacc, I'm digging in log files now. Might take a while
<nacc> Amis: ah, it seems like all of the zone_normal pages might be marked 'H' (which means rserved for high-order atomic allocations, which this one is not
<nacc> Amis: i wonder if that is what is happening (that feature is 'new' relative to the last time i was an active kernel dev)
<back> ciao
<nacc> Amis: it feels like reclaim failed on your system, that's what needs debugging
<Amis> nacc, I have zero knowledge of such thing unfortunately
<nacc> Amis: right, which is why i suggest talking to folks that would (either via a kernel channel or a bug)
<Guest35760> come cambiare lingua sull firefox
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gde33> is there any way to make the launch bar more responsive?
<gde33> if often doesn't show when moving the mouse to the left
<Amis> I found the very first OOM in the syslog but it doesn't seem to be any different: http://pastebin.com/R1SfbBCu
<[twisti]> ever since i installed LTS 16.04 on my machine, i have been experiencing multi second lag spikes. anyone got any idea how to best debug such an issue ?
<baizon> [twisti]: check system monitor
<nacc> Amis: except in that case, i think you can see that there are no order-2 pages (or larger) in DMA32 or Normal
<nacc> Amis: which implies intense fragmentation
<nacc> Amis: there is DMA32 available, but i wonder if that is being held in reserve for actual DMA consumers (in case)
<[twisti]> baizon: what is that and where do i find it ?
<Amis> nacc, if it really is fragmentation then I will not be able to track it down
<erkinacar5> hello, i have this weird thing going on.. today I crashed a 15.10 ubuntu server (I don't know how, suddenly it started saying "you don't have permission to use x" and x is everything). apparently there is another ubuntu installed on another partition... so the question is, can I somehow recover first ubuntu by using second one? If I try to boot int
<erkinacar5> o first Ubuntu (or its recovery), it gets stuck at "Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes"
<pavlos> [twisti], click on dash, search for system monitor
<lorddoskias> hello, i'm running ubuntu 16.04 and I installed zypper but when I run it I get: zypper: relocation error: zypper: symbol _ZN4zypp5CpeId11NoThrowType13lastMalformedE, version ZYPP_plain not defined in file libzypp.so.1503 with link time reference seems like a packaging problem
<randall_> join #atlphp
<darkseid4nk> lorddoskias: try a different package repo for that file, download it manually and instlal it, or try a different version that isnt broken
<clintar> anyone familiar with building your own php debs?
<clintar> i'm pretty sick of attempting and failing over and over
<[twisti]> ah, sorry, i should have said, its a headless server
<[twisti]> (got disconnected in between)
<pavlos> [twisti], use top or htop to view process/memory info
<Crator> bravo!
<[twisti]> pavlos: ill keep it open but i suspect it will stop updating when the server gets a freeze spike
<element> yoyo
<deadone> whats up
<element> yo nautilus
<deadone> WHATS UP NIGGAS
<element> sudo apt-get install
<deadone> sudo apt-get install pussy
<element> sudo yaourt
<Crator> sudo dinner in my table now!
<element> word
<deadone> i had pizza
<deadone> i haz da pizza\
<element> didn't realize this was the support channel.. whoops
<nacc> erkinacar5: 15.10 is eol, you know, right?
<nacc> clintar: .deb for what?
<nacc> lorddoskias: why would you install zypper on ubuntu?
<erkinacar5> nacc: yea.. but my supervisor won't listen...
<nacc> erkinacar5: it's ... rather important
<nacc> erkinacar5: no security updates, no support
<lorddoskias> nacc: i would like to create minimal opensuse userspace in a directory e.g. bootstrap opensuse userspace in a chroot, but my base system is ubuntu
<nacc> lorddoskias: why not use a VM?
<lorddoskias> i'm going to use this userspace with custom kernels in qemu so that's the idea
<erkinacar5> nacc: well, now that it crashed, he agrees that we can install long term support one but still setting up everything from scratch will take some time.. if I can recover it I can backup important stuff and we can upgrade it
<nacc> lorddoskias: right, but why not just start with a VM and install a minimal opensuse to it?
<gde33> I have the launcher always visible, is there a way to disable that hover animation where the icons rotate ?
<Anthaas_> I just installed a package successfully with apt-get install, I tried again and it told me the current version was already installed, so is there a reason why when trying to run the program it says package not foudn
<nacc> Anthaas_: package names != program names?
<pavlos> Anthaas_, what's the package name?
<Anthaas_> elasticsearch
<nacc> Anthaas_: the elasticsearch pacakge does not contain any binaries
<Anthaas_> elasticsearch/bin/elasticsearch ?
<nacc> Anthaas_: sorry, i meant binaries in the path normally
<nacc> Anthaas_: i would read the README to see what it says to do with teh pkg
<Anthaas_> I am following their official installation guide :/
<quangl> hi
<quangl> how do i install windows after i installed ubuntu?
<halvors> Anyone online who can help me escalatte this bug?
<halvors> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1634855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634855 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Assertion 'link->state == LINK_STATE_SETTING_ROUTES' failed at ../src/network/networkd-link.c:697, function link_enter_configured(). Aborting." [Critical,Confirmed]
<halvors> It makes the whole network stack crash.
<Pici> halvors: it looks like it has the highest priority right now.
<halvors> Yeah, but whos the maintainer of the systemd package?
<quangl> what do i have to do to reinstall windows on an ubuntu machine?
<Lavinho> lubuntu 16.10 not supporting uefi ?
<nacc> halvors: ubuntu-devel (like most other packages in ubuntu)
<BluesKaj> !windows | quangl
<ubottu> quangl: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<halvors> Pici: nacc: Thank you very much :)
<EriC^^> Lavinho: it should
<Lavinho> I tried to install the error and had to install in legacy mode
<nacc> Anthaas: i meant the debian README
<nacc> Anthaas: i think you just run /usr/share/elasticsearch/bin/elasticsearch
<nacc> Anthaas: i don't tknow why it installs to there, it seems rather non-standard
<saikol> hi
<Amis> Can someone explain to me (or point to the right documentation) what is a "memory watermark" and what does it mean to be broken?
<k1l> Amis: in what context?
<Amis> k1l, I'm reading about OOM and there are cases explaining the cause to be memory watermark being broken, talks about "high water mark" in general (memory utilization)
<Amis> I just can't understand the meaning in these cases
<Amis> As... why is it called "water mark"
<k1l> watermark is just another name for a measurement. its not like the watermark on photos or banknotes
<daniel_1> Can't seem to play movie DVDs in DVD drive. vlc & mplayer installed. They will play a data prepared DVD.
<k1l> daniel_1: you need dvdcss to be bale to play copyright protected dvds
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<BluesKaj> daniel_1, install ubuntu-restricted-extras then libdvdcss from vlc's site
<Fritigern> HEy everyone! I want to create some circular text, kinda like this https://i.stack.imgur.com/QjCTo.png (this is not my own pic!), I have tried using LibreOffice Draw for this, but it's not working well. Draw is slow, behaves in ways that I don't expect (deselects the area with the text for no reason) so I was wondering if anyone knows any software that can get the job done.
<JackofallTrades> libmtp question: when connecting my OnePlus One Phone and I am starting to copy files, lengthy files don´t copy at all. The copy progress dialog window just stays at the current percentage, it does not freeze. ... after trail and error I found out that if I shorten the name of the file it copies fine. This does not happen on other operating systems. What can be done about this current limitation?
<sirv> use shorter file names ?
<daniel_1> k1l: Thanks that worked
<JackofallTrades> sirv if you re-read what I typed I already wrote that
<daniel_1> BluesKaj: that that worked for me.
<sirv> jack > which direction are u copying --- from device or to device ?
<OerHeks> perhaps it is a android/one+ filename length issue?
<guest234862> sirv from desktop hard-drve to phone
<guest234862> Oerheks no I found out through trail and error that it is not by using the device on different operating systems, - If you re-read what I initially wrote you would have known this
<guest234862> Oerheks no, through trail and error and testing on other operating systems I found out this was not the case
<sirv> guest and u copy the files on all operating system to the same location on the phone ? internal phone memory always or you try to copy to sd card ?
<guest234862> Sirv yes same location on the mtp device
<sirv> guest and u copy from command line or thru some other program ?
<OerHeks> i think the progress bar is not equal to time.
<sirv> :)
<guest234862> sirv: tested using, nautilus, xfce thunar and mate caja file manager
<nacc> Amis: you should read Documentation/vm/balance
<nacc> Amis: in the kernel source
<guest234862> sirv I think this is a libmtp issue or somehow the file manager does not indicate that certain limit has been reached,
<sirv> can u try copy in command line if u get some error
<sirv> with cp
<nauticalnexus> I have a question, if I get the kernel from ubuntu's git repo, and add the 4.9.6 patch file, does that bring it up to 4.9.6?
<nacc> nauticalnexus: what '4.9.6' patch file?
<nauticalnexus> nacc, "patch-4.9.6.xz"
<nauticalnexus> from kernel.org
<Amis> nacc, thanks
<OerHeks> 4.9.6/4.9.7 are here, build and well http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nacc> nauticalnexus: A) 4.9.7 is out, and you should the kernel mainline PPA
<nacc> nauticalnexus: if you actually need it, which you probably don't :)
<nauticalnexus> I'm doing a custom kernel.
<guest234862> sirv there is no real debug output because nothing really crashes, the copy progress bar just stays at whatever % percentage the file is being copied at. So I can deduce from this that when using the command line there won´t be any debug outputs. The only thing I can try is perhaps using strace to figure out what is happening, but this seems to be a libmtp thing because it happens on 3 other file managers. Also I am currently n
<nacc> nauticalnexus: but to answer your question, no, that's not how the patch files work. patch-4.9.7.xz is  patch against 4.9.0
<nauticalnexus> so I'd have to do the 4.5 patch, then the 4.6... and so on?
<nacc> nauticalnexus: and the ubuntu kernel is not the mainline kernel
<rajivmars> when i am trying to update then it failed because of this "http://paste.ubuntu.com/23906785/" anybody please help.
<nacc> nauticalnexus: no, that probably won't work either
<nauticalnexus> blurrrrgh, dunno what to do then
<nacc> rajivmars: use a different mirror
<nauticalnexus> I need to be able to edit the config and add my own patches to it though
<nacc> nauticalnexus: if you're trying to use mainline, why not just use mainline?
<k1l> rajivmars: go to system settings -> software and updates and switch the mirror
<nauticalnexus> consult previous message
<Fritigern> So.... I take it nobody knows how to make circular text then?
<Southern_Gentlem> rajivmars, next time no quotes on the link please that permits the rest of us from clicking and it open in the browser
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: worked fine here...
<nacc> nauticalnexus: what are you actually trying to do? make a custom kernel or make a custom *ubuntu* kernel?
<nauticalnexus> I'd prefer custom ubuntu kernel, but I require 4.9.6
<nacc> nauticalnexus: then you're not using an ubuntu kernel to begin with?
<nauticalnexus> I'm wanting to add the liquorix patch
<nauticalnexus> I am
<nacc> nauticalnexus: if you "require" 4.9.6 then you're not ubuntu based...
<nauticalnexus> I require 4.9.6 for the liquorix patch..
<nauticalnexus> it doesn't work on 4.4.35 or whatever's in the repos
<guest234862> nauticalnexus the liqourix kernel package is also compiled for the latest ubuntu and the latest ubuntu lts
<guest234862> nauticalnexus so you can use the repo from the authors website
<nauticalnexus> I only saw 4.9 in the repos, not 4.4
<guest234862> nauticalnexus that would be thought because you probabaly need to work the .rej from the patch. The current cpu sched from Con and  BFQ i/o  scheduler have to be backported to the ubuntu kernel
<sirv> guest u think liquorix will help u withe the MTP copy ?
<nacc> guest234862: hrm, liquorix only mentions debian, not ubuntu
<guest234862> nacc the author mentions in the forums and it is build with the debian tools. Tuned for debian jessie, sid and latest ubuntu and ubuntu lts
<nauticalnexus> but there's no 4.4
<nauticalnexus> I'd love to stay as close to the Ubuntu kernel as possible.
<guest234862> sirv I tried using vanilla kernel lts and on arch. On arch I tried linux-zen, ck and latest stable provided
<Fritigern> Guys, I am very disappointed at you all. I asked a question, twice. And I did not even get so much as an acknowlegment.
<guest234862> nauticalnexus Con develops against the latest stable so that will mostly likely not work for you. Unless you are willing to fix the .rej from the patch and do backporting
<nacc> nauticalnexus: why do you think you need this special kernel (and not installing it means you stop being supported here)
<randall_> Fritigern: Inkscape is your open-source best bet for circular text.
<Fritigern> OKay, thank you randall_. I'll have a look at that
<clintar> Fritigern, acknowledged
<nacc> nauticalnexus: s/not/note/
<candy`> morning
<clintar> that looks like snot
<sirv> fritigem and GIMP ? I would try gimp ..
<rajivmars> Souther_Gentlmen, ok. sorry
<nauticalnexus> nacc, makes everything snappy and fast, is optimised for my CPU architecture
<nauticalnexus> BFQ is nice too.
<clintar> bfq is nice, yep
<nacc> nauticalnexus: i don't think there's a trivial way to backport the patches to the 4.4 base. I genuinely am not sure what guest234862 is referring to, as i'm not clearly seeing it (and not willing to trawl forums to find it) for any ubuntu support.
<sirv> fritigem what about this : http://www.flamingtext.com/logo/Design-Beauty
<rajivmars> kill, then what?/
<nacc> nauticalnexus: in any case, fairly offtopic at this point, not really an ubuntu support question
<clintar> anyone familiar with building your own php debs and can point me the way to find out how?
<nacc> clintar: what php debs (I think I asked this earlier, sorry if I didn't)
<Southern_Gentlem> Fritigern,  gimp can do circular test
<guest234862> nauticalnexus: Steven Barrett and heftig, the current linux-zen developers are only working on the latest linux stable branch and so does Con. This means that getting it to work on the ubuntu lts kernel is going to be a pain in the ass and will require you to know how to program. More pain than reward. Also if you go for such kernels backporting to the latest ubuntu lts makes no sense due that the lts kernel mainly contains back
<clintar> nacc, making my own module, really
<Fritigern> Southern_Gentlem: Really? I don;t reemember seeing that in the text editing options. Can you screenshot it and show me where to look?
<clintar> nacc, it's for database support from here http://devzone.advantagedatabase.com/dz/content.aspx?key=20&Release=19&Product=16&Platform=10
<clintar> it's what my client uses, and i've compiled my own before, but it looks like the process changed to some git thing
<Southern_Gentlem> Fritigern, http://visihow.com/Write_Text_in_an_Arc_in_the_GIMP_App
<guest234862> nacc: nowhere on the liqourix page it says it is only for debian
<nacc> guest234862: it's specific to debian releases. (sid/unstable). No ubuntu release repository.
<Fritigern> Southern_Gentlem: Thank you, watching the vid now!
<nacc> guest234862: i don't care abot their claims of 'binary compatibility', their kernel base is totally different (afaict) from the ubuntu one.
<nacc> clintar: and why do you want a deb if you normally build form source? are you planning on submitting this to debian/ubuntu?
<clintar> nacc, i'm open to other options, but afaik, i have to match up with what's running on the system
<guest234862> nacc: i am just stating that you are making a thinking error. It is not for Sid, it is *from* Sid (hence the Sid in the sources.list). Their web page does not say that it is only for sid. In other words, there are changes backported to the stable kernel that make the kernel there different from the same version in Sid, but this does not apply ...
<nacc> clintar: why can't you just download the tar and install it?
<clintar> tar of php?
<guest234862> nacc: plus the author states on the liqourix page that is also is compiled for ubuntu
<guest234862> .. like literally on the home page
<nacc> clintar: the link you provided is has a 'download' link to a tarball for that driver?
<clintar> nacc, or if you mean the tar from that page, you need to compile the extension
<nacc> clintar: right, why can't you do that?
<Thedarkb> Hi, I just installed lubuntu on an old thinkpad and apt has no repositories
<clintar> nacc it uses the php sources to do that, so I had it in my mind that I should use however ubuntu's php packages are configured, but if there is a way to not do that, i'm fine with it
<k1l> Thedarkb: does "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" give you any output in terminal?
<nacc> guest234862: hrm, it *might* work, but ubuntu and debian generally may not be able to use the same kernel (compiler differences, minimally, esp. with the claim of 'latest Ubuntu')
<nacc> guest234862: in any case, i don't really care about liquorix.
<nacc> guest234862: you are right, they assert they support ubuntu and debian
<Thedarkb> Yeah, it gives me the standard spiel
<nacc> clintar: i assume you need php-dev to be installed?
<nacc> clintar: that lets you build against the php source, iirc
<k1l> Thedarkb: ?
<Thedarkb> sources.list is normal
<Thedarkb> but apt just greets me with...
<k1l> Thedarkb: then please put the error you get on paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<Thedarkb> ben@benthinkpad:~$ sudo apt-get install ninvaders Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ninvaders
<k1l> !info ninvaders
<ubottu> ninvaders (source: ninvaders): A space invaders-like game using ncurses. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3build1 (yakkety), package size 15 kB, installed size 51 kB
<k1l> Thedarkb: enable universe repos
<Thedarkb> already enabled
<nacc> Thedarkb: what version of ubuntu? pastebin `apt update` output please
<Thedarkb> manually installing dependencies is torture :/
<k1l> Thedarkb: that doesnt make sense.
<k1l> Thedarkb: can you show the output if "lsb_release -d"?
<Thedarkb> ben@benthinkpad:~$ lsb_release -d Description:	Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Thedarkb> it's lubuntu
<clintar> nacc, i don't think this lends itself to doing it that way, but i'll read up on how to use php-dev and come back crying when i can't figure it out ;) thanks
<nacc> clintar: well if all you need is to build a new php driver, php-dev should be all you need, normally
<k1l> Thedarkb: did you run "sudo apt update"?
<Thedarkb> updating........
<clintar> nacc, what i'm seeing, you usually go into your extension directory and run ./configure, but this thing wants full sources and builds itself into php i think
<clintar> i'll try, though
<Thedarkb> I've been installing stuff by downloading .deb files from the debian website
<Thedarkb> and downloading dependencies individually
<k1l> Thedarkb: what? dont do that
<ioria> Thedarkb, not a good idea
<k1l> Thedarkb: use the ubuntu repos with apt. dont load debian packages since that brings you into the dependency hell
<nacc> clintar: right, you probably have to pass some flags (I'd guess) into configure, potentially
<Thedarkb> I know, it's agonisingly slow
<k1l> Thedarkb: then change your mirrors.
<ioria> Thedarkb, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Thedarkb> I mean downloading everything individualy
<k1l> Thedarkb: you are not making any sense
<Thedarkb> sorry
<Thedarkb> I'm a linux retard
<ioria> Thedarkb, you don't need to do that
<nacc> Thedarkb: did you try to run `apt update` *before* installing anything?
<ioria> Thedarkb,  all the point of apt
<Thedarkb> ......no......
<nacc> Thedarkb: you have to, that's probably your issue.
<nacc> Thedarkb: and now you've probably mucked your system up a bit by installing (wrong distro) .debs by hand
<Thedarkb> On my last few installs, it just worked.
<nacc> Thedarkb: i would probably suggest reinstalling or at least uninstalling the stuff you installed by hand and installing from apt
<k1l> Thedarkb: what doesnt work? so far we only proved that everything works
<Thedarkb> apt was already working right from install
<Thedarkb> without an update
<nacc> Thedarkb: you *just* said apt wasn't working ... that was your original bug.
<Thedarkb> I know
<ioria> Thedarkb, please, paste    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Thedarkb> I'm a retard.
<k1l> Thedarkb: apt update gets the updated list of packages from the servers. you need to run that when adding universe repo
<nacc> you have to run `apt update` regularly
<guest234862> nacc well in worst case scenario a re-compile is needed. But generally the way the kernel is compiled and configured by the developer it  moderately easy to provide cross-over and backported compatability. Also debian and ubuntu use the same patches when it comes down to devscripts, gcc, libncurses5-dev and libssl-dev, even if versions differ, higher versions of gcc provide compatabilty and the compiler flags used by the kernel 
<ioria> Thedarkb,  if you are on trusty, better    sudo apt-get update
<Thedarkb> just updated now
<Thedarkb> It works
<Thedarkb> Sorry
<nacc> guest234862: i'm done discussing that topic
<Thedarkb> thanks for your help
<Thedarkb> sorry
<guest234862> nacc fine ... responding to your claim that might produce FUD with people reading along
<Thedarkb> hmm..... dependency unsatisfiable
<clintar> it needs a snickers
<Thedarkb> I probably fucked my install up
<ioria> Thedarkb,  do you remember the .debs you manually installed ?
<kernello> hello everyone, I'd like to back up all packages in their states and reinstall them in a new install of ubuntu. I found out about apt-clone here; https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages/486634#486634
<clintar> just apt-get remove those debs
<Thedarkb> yes, I fucked it didn't I
<kernello> but what am I gonna insert here: sudo apt-clone clone path-to/apt-clone-state-ubuntu-$(lsb_release -sr)-$(date +%F).tar.gz ?
<clintar> it's fixable
<clintar> you can still win!
<Thedarkb> I installed like 30 of them
<k1l> Thedarkb: i am sure you did make a mess with isntalling debian packages manually
 * Thedarkb checks his downloads
<genii> Thedarkb: Please watch the profanity, we try to keep the language in here family-friendly
<ioria> Thedarkb,  20 minutes to reinstall lubuntu :þ sy
<Thedarkb> sorry
<candy`> hello, does anyone already tried preseed configuration file to unattended ubuntu installation ?
<kernello> what is 'path-to/apt-clone-state-ubuntu'?
<ioria> Thedarkb,  you install .deb when and only you don't have other choice
<Thedarkb> I knew I was going to some kind of hell for it :)
<clintar> no hell, just work
<clintar> oops, not family friendly
<Thedarkb> brb, gonna restart
<Thedarkb> something has a lock on something hope this fixes it
<k1l> Thedarkb: you maybe its installing updates?
<k1l> you can only open the package management once at a time
<clintar> nacc, i love you
<clintar> nacc, thanks for the php extension info
<sporthilites> hello
<sporthilites> Cassiopaya
<iarinov> is there jack by default in 16.04.1?
<iarinov> (sound server with ow latency)
<Bashing-om> !info jack xenial | iarinov
<ubottu> iarinov: jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29.1 (xenial), package size 87 kB, installed size 440 kB
<mcphail> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<mcphail> iarinov: it is in the repos, but not installed by default
<iarinov> if i will install it manualy, the system and applications sounds will be fine or there is a chance to destroy the system? | mcphail
<bytesaber> Is anyone able to help me understand this better?      http://askubuntu.com/questions/185317/are-security-ubuntu-com-updates-eventually-merged-into-normal-updates
<bytesaber> I'm running a local mirror for private use,  but it costs me an extra 200+ GB just to be literal and maintain security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com for trusty.
<kernello> hello everyone, I'd like to back up all packages in their states and reinstall them in a new install of ubuntu. I found out about apt-clone here; https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages/486634#486634
<kernello> but what am I gonna insert here: sudo apt-clone clone path-to/apt-clone-state-ubuntu-$(lsb_release -sr)-$(date +%F).tar.gz ?
<kernello> what is 'path-to/apt-clone-state-ubuntu'?
<mcphail> iarinov: it _shouldn't_ cause any problems until you start the server. Even then pulseaudio should politely get out of the way when you run the jack daemon. But, as in all things audio and linux related, YMMV
<marcofe> hi everybody, I've a question for you...Is exist a mechanism to extract an ip without using DNS?
<clintar> kernello, looks like it's wherever you want to keep the file is what it's saying
<ducasse> kernello: 'path to' = path to where you want the file located, the rest is the filename. you don't need the two subshells if you don't want them, you can fill in whatever name you want.
<iarinov> mcphail: i want to use it for DAW
<mcphail> iarinov: yep. Most of the time it works well. I usually use something like qjackctl to configure, start and stop jack
<ppf> marcofe: can you rephrase that question?
<ppf> details?
<mcphail> iarinov: some of the native DAWs (such as ardour) can run without jack, as well
<iarinov> mcphail: what about Bitwig?
<kernello> ducasse, so you mean it can be just 'sudo apt-clone clone path-to-ubuntu-clone' ? but I dont want to clone whole OS, just the packages that I manually installed. is the command for this purpose?
<mcphail> iarinov: haven't used bitwig. In all cases, though, having jack is better than not having jack (if you can stand the pain of setting it up)
<kernello> only to save the effort of reinstalling and reconfiguring them
<ducasse> kernello: yes, that will work, it will replicate the state of the package system. you will still need to backup config under your homedir and stuff you've changed in /etc, though.
<kernello> ah, these two packages, sure
<iarinov> mcphail: understood thx
<kernello> ducasse, I haven't changed anything in /etc, though. thank you very much for your help! I will use the command as above simplified. it will also backup the manual configurations, right?
<ducasse> kernello: no, i just said you need to do that.
<ducasse> kernello: it just backs up the state of the package system.
<kernello> ducasse, oh, ok, right, sorry..it's also fine, as it saves a lot of installing
<kernello> ducasse, thank you again, ciao!
<ducasse> kernello: just backup your entire homedir in addition :)
<ducasse> kernello: np.
<kernello> ducasse, sure :)
<nacc> clintar: i take it that it worked, then?
<nacc> guest234862: yes, you're right, thank you for clarifying
<kernello> ducasse, hello again, I just did the cloning..I had 'version mismatch' message for some packages, saying I could use '--with-dpkg-repack' to include those packages in the clone file. and when I used 'sudo apt-clone clone ~/path --with-dpkg-repack', I still get the same mismatch message for them..how should I deal with them in cloning process?
<ducasse> kernello: i've seen that myself, use --with-dpkg-repack and just ignore the messages. never had any problems.
<kernello> ducasse, great, thank you
<ducasse> kernello: but you need ~/path/filename, did you use that?
<kernello> ducasse, no, I ran 'sudo apt-clone clone ~/folder-of-the-clone --with-dpkg-repack'..should I have created a file in the folder first?
<kernello> and point the command to that file
<kernello> ?
<ducasse> kernello: no, but specify the filename you want
<kernello> ok, I'll do it again with filename
<kernello> ducasse, I created a file in the folder, and inserted its name in the path, but still the command created its own file
<kernello> yes, as you said
<ducasse> kernello: never mind, just use the file it created. you can always rename it if you want/need to.
<marcofe> ppf:  I've here in my home a homemade NAS with ubuntu installed. When i'm not at home, to transfer some files(by using Owncloud) in real time to my NAS, i use a VPN, but when I'm at home i would to use the local ip and not the VPN address. Do you have any suggestion?
<kernello> ducasse, yes, everything looks as expected :)
<clintar> nacc, it worked in a system i had previously installed it on by getting all the sources, but i have yet to try on a fresh install of 16.04. i'll see what happens there. i think i still need the sources, so i'm worried what will happen with the git thing
<nacc> clintar: ok, if you get stuck, pastebin output and i can try and help
<marcofe> ppf: Owncloud use a URL to syncronize files and in this URL at the moment i've inserted the VPN address.
<marcofe> ppf: Now is it more clear? thank you for your supporting
<Ben64> marcofe: use sshfs or nfs or samba or something else
<ppf> a vpn connects you to your local network. the addresses should be the same?
<marcofe> ppf no, because when i'm not at home, I use a VPN to transfer these files
<marcofe> furthermore i'm not transfer these filese manually, but by using owncloud
<ppf> marcofe: yes, i read that. a vpn is a tunnel into your local network. it makes it look like you were at home
<marcofe> ppf: the address is configured differently
<marcofe> maybe i need to reconfigure my vpn
<krkan5253> hello
<krkan5253> i need some answers
<marcofe> my home network has  192.168.1.0/24 instead my VPN has 192.168.150.0/24
<krkan5253> lol
<krkan5253> nice vpn m8
<marcofe> krkan5253: some answer for what?
<krkan5253> i installed bak box
<krkan5253> back
<k1l> !backbox | krkan5253
<ubottu> krkan5253: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<krkan5253> and i know some basic things
<krkan5253> but
<ppf> marcofe: what's the point of that vpn then, when you've still got distinct nets?
<krkan5253> i moved to linux beacouse its more easy to do stuff
<krkan5253> im sing black box
<krkan5253> using
<Ben64> krkan5253: yes and that version is not supported here, this channel only supports Ubuntu
<k1l> krkan5253: see the bots message. we cant help you in here
<krkan5253> this is ubuntu :P
<OerHeks> krkan5253, backbox is not an official ubuntu flavor.
<krkan5253> ok
<krkan5253> i didnt want to use kali
<krkan5253> i wanted something different
<krkan5253> fresh
<Pici> Kali is also not an official Ubuntu flavor
<darwinvasquez> I have a doubt with xubuntu
<krkan5253> caould you tell me some basic commands for terminal
<krkan5253> not too basic
<marcofe> ppf: I'm thinking about you said andh you have right eheh
<MonkeyDust> !terminal | krkan5253 start here
<ubottu> krkan5253 start here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darwinvasquez> my windows now don't show the close, minimize buttons when the window is complete
<k1l> krkan5253: ask in #linux if you want to ask for generic linux usage not specific to ubuntu.
<krkan5253> ok
<krkan5253> so ubuntu is diiferent
<krkan5253> i didnt know that
<k1l> krkan5253: come back when you actually use ubuntu. we need this channel for ubuntu users who got issues and need help. thank you.
<krkan5253> when i installed this this os i clicked the on the ubuntu box
<krkan5253> ok
<krkan5253> do i join by typing /join #linux
<k1l> yes
<krkan5253> ok
<krkan5253> thank you for all the info!
<krkan5253> have a great day/night
<krkan5253> :P
<ryan_> Hello
<T0K3n> Hello everyone. Could somebody who knows a bit about C programming help me to get a "NaN" output for my function when a negative number is the input for my heron funkction? http://pastebin.com/DAjDtUMZ
<crash__> crash> hello all, I am running mint 18 on a 128 GB USB drive that I have formatted, this is not a LiveUSB. I have it set up as the following : http://i.imgur.com/wibi49R.png
<crash__>  I'm trying to make the 99 GB part at the beginning identify to windows when I boot to windows, is there a way to do that
<k1l> !mint | crash__
<ubottu> crash__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nacc> T0K3n: probably should ask in a programming channel
<k1l> please ask the mint specialists at theit channel
<nacc> !alis | T0K3n
<ubottu> T0K3n: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<crash__> I asked there. It just a general partitioning problem... if you all could help I'd really appreciate it
<crash__> but I understand
<T0K3n> alright thx
<cylix> 2885 Sanford Ave. SW Suite 20138, 00000,
<cylix> 49418 - Grandville
<Guy1524> i have the default libreoffice 5.1 installed on Ubuntu 16.04, and would like to install 5.3.  I have found a .deb on the libreoffice website, but would installing it conflict with the libreoffice I already have installed
<myke> hello is there a free font that includes deer (unicode U+1F98C) ?  this codepoint was only added last year in unicode 9.0
<xangua> Guy1524: if you install the Deb you first need to uninstall LibreOffice, yes; I've read there is also a snap package and there is also the LibreOffice PPA repository
<Guy1524> xangua: I have tried it, and it didn't brake anything
<Guy1524> it installs seperately from my libreoffice package
<xangua> Good
<Guy1524> and the package name is libreoffice5.3
<Guy1524> so I now have both
<krkan_5253> guys
<krkan_5253> i need help
<krkan_5253> anyone?
<wedgie> ask a question.
<krkan_5253> ok
<krkan_5253> i know this isnt an linux channel
<k1l> krkan_5253: didnt we have this debate already?
<krkan_5253> but when i try to join a linux channel i get an error register nickname
<wedgie> krkan_5253: ask in #freenode
<krkan_5253> ok
<krkan_5253> when i try to type in #freenode it says "no channel joine try /channel name"
<krkan_5253> join*
<krkan_5253> so
<krkan_5253> crap
<COSL04X> you have to register you nickname and a email with freenod to "verify"your account on freenode
<nacc> !registery | krkan_5253
<nacc> !register | krkan_5253
<ubottu> krkan_5253: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<COSL04X> once you do that you can join restricted channels
<krkan_5253> thanks guys
<k1l> to join a channel do "/join #channelname" some channels request you register with freenode first. so ask in #freenode for help
<anonV> Yo, im not being to install - pip install NumPy it downloads but then I got the error
<anonV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23907722/
<nrushton> does setting compactionthroughput affect existing compactions?
<Pici> anonV: you have a few choices: 1) install the python-numpy package via apt 2) install it in a virtualenv 3) pass the --user switch to pip to install it to your users home.
<k1l> !info python-numpy
<ubottu> python-numpy (source: python-numpy): Numerical Python adds a fast array facility to the Python language. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.11.1~rc1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1744 kB, installed size 9486 kB
<Pici> anonV: Do *not* use sudo to install anything with pip. It will cause many headaches later.
<anonV> ok
<Krkan> i sucessfully registered thanks guys and peace
<anonV> so best way is to use it in a virtualenv ?
<Pici> anonV: Well thats the best practice for installing most python packages.
<Pici> anonV: fyi, theres also #python here on freenode, they're very helpful there if you need more python related help.
<anonV> Ok ty Pici
<ivanskie> \join #virtualbox
<ChaiTRex> How can I figure out the ./configure options used for an Apt package?
<nacc> ChaiTRex: you'd need to look at the src package and see what is passed in debian/rules
<nacc> ChaiTRex: i'm assuming you mean a .deb when you say "Apt package'
<ChaiTRex> nacc: That worked. Thanks.
<ho3in-u16m> hi
<foli> This it to notify the we are beginning maitenance on Canonical data centre firewalls.
<Pici> foli: thanks for the heads up
<ivanskie> hi
<ivanskie> was here yesterday asking about how to figure out whats blocking outside ssh connections to a ubuntu box in virtualbox spunup by vagrant.  i have a kubuntu box i've installed on the same virtualbox.. just tried it and I can ssh into it. just find.
<ivanskie> fine
<SupaYoshi> I've a very odd issue with firefox , I've already tried updating firefox to a later version but
<SupaYoshi> instead of dispalying the html markup correctly, tried same webpage on different systems, all work fine except ubuntu
<SupaYoshi> I still get odd html markup, where it goes like <font color='#3232>
<adalbert> 02/02/2017 00:05:41 Got connection from client 185.30.166.38
<TronaldDump> My IQ is one of the highest — and you all know it! Please don’t feel so stupid or insecure; it’s not your fault.
<TronaldDump> I have so many fabulous friends who happen to be gay, but I am a traditionalist.
<TronaldDump> An ‘extremely credible source’ has called my office and told me that Barack Obama’s birth certificate is a fraud
<TronaldDump> Sorry, there is no STAR on the stage tonight!
<OerHeks> read th topic, TronaldDump
<TronaldDump> Happy New Year to all, including to my many enemies and those who have fought me and lost so badly they just don’t know what to do. Love!
<L0rdLaravel> it's a bot
<TronaldDump> An ‘extremely credible source’ has called my office and told me that Barack Obama’s birth certificate is a fraud
<L0rdLaravel> I knew it!
<dork> ...
<compdoc> lol
<TronaldDump> Happy New Year to all, including to my many enemies and those who have fought me and lost so badly they just don’t know what to do. Love!
<compdoc> this bot is pretty lifelike
<L0rdLaravel> just as much as a bot as the real Trump
<compdoc> heh
<TronaldDump> The only card [Hillary Clinton] has is the woman’s card. She’s got nothing else to offer and frankly, if Hillary Clinton were a man, I don’t think she’d get 5 percent of the vote. The only thing she’s got going is the woman’s card, and the beautiful thing is, women don’t like her.
<OerHeks> this is not twitter, is it?
<TronaldDump> I’m just thinking to myself right now, we should just cancel the election and just give it to Trump, right?
<compdoc> 20 more years, Donald'
<TronaldDump> I have never seen a thin person drinking Diet Coke.
<TronaldDump> The point is, you can never be too greedy.
<compdoc> ops!
<compdoc> dont know how this works
<compdoc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<TronaldDump> My fingers are long and beautiful, as, it has been well documented, are various other parts of my body.
 * dax looks up
<TronaldDump> My IQ is one of the highest — and you all know it! Please don’t feel so stupid or insecure; it’s not your fault.
<TronaldDump> It’s freezing and snowing in New York – we need global warming!
<karl_> Hello
<Finetundra> Hey folks, what command would I use to write a set of files to a floppy disk?
<k1l> Finetundra: did cp not work?
#ubuntu 2017-02-02
<Finetundra> k1l: would that just be cp <filename> /media/<user>/disk ?
<k1l> yes
<Finetundra> Thanks k1l. I'm apparently just an idiot
<Finetundra> Forgot sudo
<foli> The Canonical data centre firewall maintenance is done now.
<adalbert> what changed?
<wedgie> now 50% more secure.
<foli> just upgrading hardware
<adalbert> whats is happening with the old hardware?
<blocky> so i got this new keyboard, logitech k750, but ubuntu 14.04 is recognizing it as a mouse (according to xinput)
<FManTropyx> get a mouse that it recognizes as a keyboard and you are all set
<phos1> I just setup an ubuntu server to replace a Centos one, how do I setup the network connetion? Mask and gateway I nned to change
<k1l> usually its set to use dhcp. if you want to change that edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<phos1> where is gateway?
<phos1> It’s a server so it’s static
<k1l> phos1: you put into that file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configuring_an_interface
<phos1> k1l:That is working now, thanks!
<k1l> np
<n4h0> n4h0> /home/nah/.config/octave/qt-settings
<n4h0> <n4h0> does not exist and can not be created.
<n4h0> <n4h0> Make sure you have read and write permissions to
<n4h0> <n4h0> /home/nah/.config/octave what is wrong with this error
<n4h0> <n4h0> can any one help me
<k1l> n4h0: look at the file permissions on that folder in your home. most times they get broken when you run programs with sudo, which is bad.
<FManTropyx> well, what are the permissions?
<k1l> n4h0: "ls -al /home/nah/.config/octave"
<HARAJLI98> #android-dev
<tubal> Hi. Running 16.10 on a Gateway laptop. Things are mostly AOK, but the screen is a little too dim. Linux/Unity/X responds to the kb screen brightness buttons by showing the slider under the panel, but the brightness stays unchanged. Likewise in the prefs utility. Does anyone know of a way to address this? I realize it might be a driver problem.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: same behaviour on a 16.04.1?
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | tubal anything usefull in your logs?
<ubottu> tubal anything usefull in your logs?: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<tubal> I didn't use 16.04. Coming back to Linux after several years away. lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tubal: i would strongly advise also a fresh reainstall with 16.04.1 LTS just to compare if your issue persist there also
<tubal> dmesg doesn't seem to have anything to say about it, lotuspsychje.
<tubal> nor tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> tubal: can you trace acpi issues in the logs?
<tubal> would that be in syslog?
<lotuspsychje> tubal: yes
<tubal> what's the paste site?
<tubal> nm
<tubal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23908788/
<lotuspsychje> lemme have a look mate
<tubal> little to look at :)
<lotuspsychje> tubal: so when you press the dim buttons nothing happens, neither in a syslog tail?
<lotuspsychje> tubal: your system is also up to date to latest i hope?
<tubal> yep
<tubal> nuffink in syslog
<tubal> some ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±± appear in the term as I press the screen buttons.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: lemme do a lil research holdon
<tubal> sure. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: you could try the first trick here: http://www.debugpoint.com/2016/10/2-ways-fix-laptop-brightness-problem-ubuntu-linux/#
<lotuspsychje> tubal: and another interesting thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<tubal> Cool!   ...
<tubal> I'll try the first first. See you after rb.... I hope!
<Redfoxmoon> It sure would be nice if the "You can force the installer to continue installing Debian" message could get removed when the installer incorrectly detects a legacy-boot windows install
<Redfoxmoon> in UEFI mode. ffs.
<Redfoxmoon> especially when it's buttons don't even -work-
<lotuspsychje> Redfoxmoon: you joined the ubuntu channel mate
<Redfoxmoon> Yes
<Redfoxmoon> I KNOW. and this happens on UBUNTU
<Redfoxmoon> it LITERALLY says "Debian"
<tgm4883> Redfoxmoon: known bug
<Redfoxmoon> ffs.
<tgm4883> a pretty minor one too
<Redfoxmoon> eh. minor or major. still a bloody annoyance when you've configured everything to how you want it to be
<Redfoxmoon> then it shits itself with that
<lotuspsychje> Redfoxmoon: please keep language polite in main
<tgm4883> Redfoxmoon: true, you can get past it though  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1547286/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1547286 UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Triaged]
<Redfoxmoon> tgm4883, I got around it by nuking the partition tables
<tgm4883> Redfoxmoon: here's the main bug if you want to look through it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418706
<Redfoxmoon> dunno if it will boot now though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Triaged]
<Redfoxmoon> of course it doesn't boot
<tubal> Darn, who was I speaking with just before?
<Redfoxmoon> although this might be specific to this laptop though *sigh* no EFI boot record, because who needs that!
<lotuspsychje> tubal: did it work?
<tubal> ah lotuspsychje 1 I was poring over the userlist...
<tubal> yes and no. The brightness is back, but the buttons are still ineffectual. Also, more strange plus/minus chars, see http://imgur.com/jKXYFlU
<tubal> they appear when i try to brighten-up.
<tubal> not dim-down.
<Redfoxmoon> tgm4883, well, I only have one thing to say, such a bug existing for 2+ years is absolutely unacceptable
<lotuspsychje> tubal: well thats a start for sure...
<Redfoxmoon> Reminds me of when grub-efi was completely unusable, oh that was a good time
<tubal> Yes, for sure. Can you repeat URL #2, lotuspsychje ?No buffer in this client.
<tubal> And what is that little box for, anyway??
<lotuspsychje> tubal: more things to try :p http://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<lotuspsychje> tubal: wich client?
<tgm4883> Redfoxmoon: yea, I'll agree with that.
<tubal> chatzilla. I was using Polari, but it seems to be broken.
<tubal> lotuspsychje: I'll try the xorg.conf trick.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: wich graphics card are you on/driver?
<tubal> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tubal: check with sudo lshw -C video if it shows driver= loaded
<tubal> lotuspsychje: no driver line at all.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: card shows unclaimed at top?
<tubal> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23908924/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> tubal: lookin good mate: driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> tubal: continue on the brightness thread
<tubal> oh, duh. Didn't see that.
<tubal> Guess I gotta reboot again. brb
<tubal> lotuspsychje: Success!!
<tubal> lotuspsychje: Many thanks. I'll stick around in here and try to pay it forward. :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | tubal
<ubottu> tubal: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> tubal: you can share how you fixxed it?
<sean_> wazaaaaaaap
<sean_> no one here?
<Bashing-om> sean_: Here, most we see is down .
<tubal> lotuspsychje: adding the last argument in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" to /etc/default/grub restored the brightness. And creating the xorg.conf.d file as http://askubuntu.com/a/859480 restored the controls.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: great mate! if you run into the existing bug, feel free to help to community how you solved
<lotuspsychje> tubal: or confirm the #step on askbuntu that solved the issue
<tubal> Yeah. No rep. to confirm, but I voted it up.
<tubal> So, I don't think I'm going to use Polari. What do people say? Pidgin?
<myke> pidgin is good
<myke> i've successfully deployed it at work
<myke> there's always your fav irc client + bitlbee
<tubal> bitlbee?
<myke> bitlbee.org
<myke> it's a kind of gateway server
<myke> it presents an irc interface, but on the backend connects to various other types of chat systems
<k1l> tubal: hexchat is widely used for irc.
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | tubal
<ubottu> tubal: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.0-2ubuntu2.1 (yakkety), package size 336 kB, installed size 971 kB
<myke> oh nmind you're actually looking for a client
<tubal> myke: I see. Client, yes.
<myke> iirc pidgin was suboptimal for irc because it's an IM client not an irc client
<tubal_hex> Is this thing on?
<Bashing-om> tubal_hex: Uh Huh .
<tubal_hex> So far so good, with the hexchat.
<william_> ok i use hexchat and my nickname keeps changing to default. how do I stop this?
<lianjp> chinese here？
<lotuspsychje> !zh | lianjp
<ubottu> lianjp: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Transtibot> does there happen to be anyone in here who uses DAWs on Ubuntu???
<sporthilites> sup with DAWs
<myke> i would also like to know this answer
<Transtibot> Having issues switching from windows to linux.. Used Reason religiously.. trying to see if anyone has successfully installed Reason 9?
<myke> i already gave up and put Ableton on win10, but there's always hope
<tubal> myke, I was just reading something about Abelton under WineX.
<Transtibot> ive been using Tracktion but it isn't the same!!!
<BenderRodriguez> how do I save a vlan/subinterface I've added via vconfig
<Transtibot> Another issue. I have a Numark Mix track pro and the system doesn't want to see that it is there on Mixx or VDJ. is there an alternative program that will work? *slaps butt and yells*
<tubal> Transtibot: Audacity is a big ol' DAW that runs under Linux. I don't think it's nearly as smooth as Reason, but still.
<BenderRodriguez> I've defined a subinterface as ens3.20 (VLAN 20) in /etc/network/interfaces
<myke> Transtibot: is that a true midi device?
<BenderRodriguez> but it's not showing up when I do 'ip addr'
<BenderRodriguez> at reboot
<BenderRodriguez> it makes me angry and irrationally unhappy and I need it fixed
<myke> i use a pioneer ddj on mixxx with linux
<myke> audacity is a multitrack editor, not a full DAW
<myke> it's part of a DAW but not a DAW
<tubal> Just now looking at http://www.reaper.fm/download.php No Linux version. Durnit.
<myke> i surveyed linux music software a few months back and became discouraged
<tubal> myke, sorrry I meant Ardour.
<myke> ah ok that's different :)
<Transtibot> I have reaper that I use through wine
<myke> that looked promising but i didn't try yet
<tubal> http://ardour.org/
<tubal> Transtibot, and Reaper does OK with wine?
<Transtibot> yes I believe it did. I spent a nice chunk of time trying to figure it all out
<tubal> Transtibot, and you documented it and posted it somewhere.  ... Right? ... Didn't you?  ;)
<myke> actually thanks for reminding me about ardour, gonna try that instead of ableton
<myke> gotta support the FOSS
<tubal> myke, yw
<Transtibot> i should open up my twitter and tweet for once with it to my 32 followers lol
<Transtibot> myke i looked up ardour it does look ok
<abhishek> I was facing this issue: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23909131/. Using ubuntu 16.04
<lxl> exit
<testuser2> hi
<reisio> lxl: quit!
<reisio> testuser2: hi
<dharma> what is the substitute for proteus in ubuntu
<reisio> dharma: that all depends
<reisio> this application 'proteus' that has a terribad name that was already in use when they chose it
<reisio> ...what it do?
<dharma> how to install proteus cracked in ubuntu
<dharma> its showing normal version
<dharma> but not the license version
<cfhowlett> dharma, we will NOT be helping you crack anything on this channel.  also see /msg ubottu piracy
<reisio> I'll assume it's a game at this point
<cfhowlett> seems to be, but as soon as he mentioned "cracked" I was done with it.
<reisio> done with this redbook, I was done with it the minute I saw it
<glache> hi
<glache> How can I change my very first initial splash screen when I turn on my laptop.  I was able to change my login screen but I have a purple/pink splash screen that I would prefer to be black.  I'm not dual booting either, so I figure grub isn't the answer.(?)
<otrenav> Hi. I'm having trouble getting my ethernet connection to work with a fresh install of 16.04. I've done what every StackOverflow (and others) post has suggested, but I still can't get it to work. Any help is appreciated. :)
<glache> What are you connecting to?
<otrenav> I've tried installing other OS's (e.g. Fedora) but they aren't able to connect with ethernet either. I remember having an ethernet connectio before I upgraded from 14.04 but since I don't want to back to that I haven't tried it. Any other hints?
<otrenav> I'm connecting to a modem directly.
<glache> Is it listed if you do a 'ip link'?
<SlashLife^m> Morning :)
<glache> Good morning.
<otrenav> glache, yes, I see an entry for eno1 with what seems to be an IPV6.
<SlashLife^m> 16.04 on a Dell laptop, two external screens; for some reason it tends to forget the screen layout - I send it to suspend with all three screens aligned next to each other and when waking up, it decides that all displays should be mirrored.
<SlashLife^m> Seemingly it also moves some windows around, so they are irretrievable even after restoring the old layout.
<SlashLife^m> Is there a way to quickly force the screen layout rather than manually having to pull them in their places again, or to even lock it, so it won't automatically be changed? This laptop is mostly used in a fixed location, so I don't mind having to manually switch between layouts.
 * Sean_McG does the Harlem Shake
<glache> wtf is the Harlem Shake?
<drama> otrenav, does it say state up or state down?
<cfhowlett> glache, this is ubuntu support.  please focus on ubuntu questions.  thank you.
<glache> alright, but I saw a message that said that, so I just wondering...
<n4n0`> lol
<lordPoseidon> Hey, I want to know what is the use of /dev/input/event3 file, it is used in a project which I cloned from github
<reisio> lordPoseidon: probably just crap in the repo, in this case
<cfhowlett> lordPoseidon, perhaps best to ask the github maintainer?
<joebk> I'm looking for an example program to display an image file in an X window.
<reisio> /dev/input/foo is usually for input devices, like mice and things that are fundamentally mice (touchscreens, touchpads, styluses)
<lordPoseidon> yes, they said for the keyboard, but I dont have a clue how these files can be used
<reisio> lordPoseidon: just as cloned from the repo, they can't be; they're at best placeholders/reminders
<lordPoseidon> ok
<reisio> unless this is some crazy funky app, anyway
<Guest10330> hi
<Tango> hi
<dudeji> what is chattr -i -a ??
<EriC^^> dudeji: change attribute -immutable - append only
<BlackDex> dudeji: -i is immutable, -a i don't know atm
<BlackDex> ah append only ;)
<dudeji> yeah , any php / apache dev here ? I am using php flock to lock a file and i am doing fclose also , but its making file immutable and append only for rest of life
<BlackDex> dudeji: check `man ext4`
<dudeji> for ?
<BlackDex> for the chattr
<BlackDex> can't remember what flock does
<EriC^^> dudeji: how about when you do "touch file" does it create it without the attr?
<BlackDex> dudeji: do you also use flock to unlock the file?
<BlackDex> LOCK_UN
<dudeji> yeah
<dudeji> flock($fp, LOCK_EX) & flock($fp, LOCK_UN);
<BlackDex> that should unlock it, also, i don't think php isn't using the ext4 attr options
<BlackDex> is using i'mean
<BlackDex> if you create just a small part of php script that does just that, and run it again, does it fails also?
<Xz> hi there
<Xz> I have relatively fresh Ubuntu 16.04LTS installation and I'm trying to run some python script
<Xz> it complains about missing imports like 'sys' and couple other standard ones
<Xz> my python is 2.7
<Xz> am I missing some generic python package? I would imagine sys is very standard library
<lordPoseidon> is there any way, can I change my group in C
<lordPoseidon> i explain it
<lordPoseidon> like when I check /dev/input/event4, its owner is root and is in input group, I need to read this in C using file descriptors, so I need sudo permisson to do so, as its group is input, and there is rw permission for that group so can I then read the file in that group
<lordPoseidon>  without the need of the sudo permission
<EriC^^> lordPoseidon: setgid() ?
<lordPoseidon> will it work
<EriC^^> ask in ##linux
<lordPoseidon> ok thanks
<EriC^^> np
<iarinov> how can i report bug?
<hateball> !bug | iarinov
<ubottu> iarinov: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iarinov> yes but i dont need all of this, only report serivice
<iarinov> the 16.04.1 can't crypt the installation if user choose "Install" not "Try" in offline mode
<iarinov> i check this 3 times, after reboot the system can't decrypt storage
<iarinov> is there anyone check distro before release it?
<glache> Terminix
<iarinov> `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` will be ok with this problem?
<Adie-noob> hi I need help thanks
<Adie-noob> networking on my ubuntu server randomly went down today, and I'm unable to bring it back up. https://i.adie.space/tgfjlb.png
<Adie-noob> there's a picture of my ifconfig -a, ifup/ifdown, and /etc/network/interfaces
<IrcDroidClient> hi can i install ubuntu on an atom laptop?it has 32bit efi bios.
<IrcDroidClient> i managed to installed debian,but it cant detect the wireless and sound card.
<Xz> I'm looking for some cool mono-chrome unity (16.04LTS) themes
<Xz> anybody knows good resource?
<nisseni> I'm trying to install GD from the ondrej repo but I'm getting a 404 error. Anyone know why?
<ducasse> Xz: gnome-look.org has a lot of stuff, dunno if they have what you're after.
<Xz> ducasse: yeah, just browsing - they are the best and the only ones?
<ducasse> Xz: best, no clue, i'm not a desktop guy. only one, far from it.
<ducasse> IrcDroidClient: afaik 32.bit efi is problematic. don't know if that has been fixed.
<Xz> how do I restart unity session to see all color changes applied?
<ducasse> Xz: relogin?
<Xz> ducasse: any other method? I have to kill all windows to do that
<ducasse> Xz: not a unity user, sorry. are you talking about titlebar colors etc?
<Xz> ducasse: yes!
<ducasse> Xz: probably a wm thing, then. see if the wm has a --restart option or similar.
<ducasse> Xz: unity uses compiz, i think?
<bivo> 16.10, is there a way to change the video capture format in Cheese?
<Xz> ducasse: yes, compiz
<Xz> ducasse: no 'restart' option for compiz
<Xz> ducasse: there is service 'x11-common
<Xz> '
<Xz> ducasse: maybe I restart that one?
<ducasse> Xz: i suspect that will kill your session.
<ducasse> Xz: you can't reload the x server 'underneath' a running session. if the wm can't reload you need to relogin.
<testuser2> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<root> hey
<root> hey
<Guest10950> im da guest
<this_self> Hi guys! I have very strange problem with dpkg and I didn't find anything about it in google. I have this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23909945/ when I trying to install some package. Any thought? I have ubuntu 16.04.1
<Ankammarao> Hi All
<Ankammarao> can any one help to download libstdc++.so.5 library for ubuntu s390x
<mcphail> Ankammarao: Ubuntu on s390x has its own support channel
<mcphail> Ankammarao: #ubuntu-s390x , according to the wiki page
<Ankammarao> mcphail ok, thanks i will check
<mcphail> Ankammarao: not sure if canonical offer free binary downloads, though
<HaCkR> Hi
<HaCkR> Anybody here?
<aviseu> I've installed expressvpn and probably because the laptop turned off abruptly I now cannot access DNS without the vpn turned on. Pinging on 8.8.8.8 works fine. I changed the ipv4 settings to default already. But still doesn work without the vpn on. Where else would I need to change to make it work?
<HaCkR> hi
<HaCkR> 8.8.8.8 is the best option
<HaCkR> Once a friend of mine had internet on Skype (Windows 7 OS) but no internet on any browser
<HaCkR> From the internet company they said to put 8.8.8.8. on the DNS worked perfectly
<HaCkR> I just want to ask... is it better to put i686 on i3 processor or will work better with Ubuntu MATE i386?.
<k1l> dont install 32bit os on a 64bit cpu
<HaCkR> I knew tha
<HaCkR> Now I install i686
<HaCkR> next step.. installing Knoppix i686 on other partition
<HaCkR> But gotta save the files
<k1l> i686 is still wrong. amd64 is the 64bit iso
<HaCkR> I got 4 partitions with 3 operating systems
<HaCkR> amd64 it is x86_x64
<k1l> yes, that is the 64bit version of ubuntu, named amd64
<HaCkR> Only WiFiSlax 64bit versions sucks on my laptop
<HaCkR> Cannot open or read Network
<k1l> what knoppix works best for you better ask the knoppix support.
<HaCkR> I already know :)
<k1l> same for WiFiSlax.
<HaCkR> Distrowatch have good info
<k1l> we can only support ubuntu and the official ubuntu flavors in here.
<HaCkR> THere's one big annoying bug on ZorinOS
<HaCkR> clicking on aplications after switching :(
<k1l> even tho for zorin OS. HaCkR this channel is for ubuntu only. ask in #linux for generic linux questions
<HaCkR> Best Ubuntu based
<HaCkR> Now about Ubuntu MATE... WinE doesn't support some games.
<HaCkR> does that depends on the video card?
<k1l> that depends on wine. look at the app data base on the wine website if that is a know issue for that game and if there is something you can do
<HaCkR> 512MB is bad idea when you want new games :(
<HaCkR> WinE tricks helps a lot for that
<HaCkR> also the command for compiability with some games
<HaCkR> Now gotta restart, installation is done and need to leave live version and continue with applications
<madsj> hi; somehow I made a conflict with key bindings so ctrl-tab (aka as alt-tab) is mapped to swapping between tabs in firefox/chrome or something similar in other programs
<madsj> I tried with CCSM, but I don't spot where I have to change something. In the keybindings setting in Unity, it's mapped to what I what.
<SlashLife^m> I'm trying to use sed to create an sed pattern from a template. Any good hints on how to make this easier (especially along the lines of special character escaping etc.)?
<akik> SlashLife^m: maybe this could help you? https://regex101.com/
<SlashLife^m> akik: Nope.
<SlashLife^m> Actually ... this is probably not the right place to ask this in the first place. :)
<caine> hello
<Guest74844> whats up niggers
<jink> :')
<rifter> some people .. :P
<tian_> test
<rifter> tian_, we see you
<rifter> do you have a question for us?
<tian_> no ,
<rifter> ok ;)
<Strider> halo
<jink> ppf: Thanks for you help, the other day.  I got the interface to work with all the right IPs.  However, I just noticed that it doesn't bring them all up after a reboot (which in turn make apache, postfix, etc. fail).  What did I do wrong?
<ppf> jink: how do you configure them now?
<jink> ppf: Like you said.  iface ens3 inet static \ address \ netmask \ gateway \ iface ens3 inet static \ address \ netmask.  And then the same for inet6 (gateway once, 3 ips)
<ppf> so via /etc/interfaces. can you paste that somewhere?
<jink> Sure, any preference where?
<ppf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jink> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910363/
<lotuspsychje> wich logs would show issues on switching workspaces? cant switch to programs anymore, have to manually click the workspaces to go there
<lotuspsychje> syslog doesnt show anything usefull on 16.04.1 ubuntu desktop
<kamild1996> Hello, I'm trying to make x0vncserver boot on startup via systemd service, but every time it fails with "status=1/FAILURE". It fails only on startup, if I log in and start it manually, it works fine.
<ppf> jink: and what precisely happens when you (or the boot sequence) runs ifup -a?
<jink> ppf: Should I down it first?
<ppf> sure why not
<j2daosh> hello all. how can i do "ls -ltr|cut -f8 -d' '" when the amount of spaces isn't always the same? is there a "delimiter = any whitespace" flag? so space space is treated the same as space?
<jink> ppf: Postfix interferes, hold on, while I "kill all the things".
<Ben64> j2daosh: don't parse ls
<jink> ppf: "Waiting for DAD... Done" 3 times.
<jink> ppf: And "ip addr" shows what it's supposed to show.
<ppf> alright. can you check dmesg for the ifup output during boot?
<kamild1996> I figured out my VNC service fails because '/usr/bin/x0vncserver: unable to open display ":0"', what could be the cause here
<Ben64> kamild1996: because :0 doesn't exist until you log in
<ppf> kamild1996: probably no X running on display :0
<j2daosh> Ben64: it must not have had enough coffee yet. If i just need to get a list of files that match a certain criteria or if i am grepping a tab delimited file or checking anything with differeing amounts of whitespace in their line, how can i do that with cut?
<kamild1996> How do I make the VNC server autostart so it's available on login screen then?
<Ben64> j2daosh: well if you're trying to do something with files, you should probably be using find
<jink> ppf: I'm not sure what I'm looking for.  I only see virtio_net virtio0 ens3: renamed from eth0
<Ben64> j2daosh: but you probably don't want cut anyway, probably better with awk
<ppf> j2daosh: or find
<ppf> jink: paste the dmesg output
<j2daosh> sure, i could perl it up and @results = `ls -ltr`;foreach $line (@results){ chomp($line); $value = (split(/\s+/, $line))[$column_I_want]; print "$value\n";} but that just seems way over doing it just to get some trivial text out of the console
<Ben64> who said anything about perl
<loegrath> What coding language do I need to know to get the most out of linux/ ubuntu?
<Ben64> and really, don't use ls for stuff like this
<ppf> kamild1996: instead of x0vncserver, you could use lightdms builtin one
<ppf> leograth: don't think the two are really intertwined
<Ben64> loegrath: don't really need to know any, but C I guess?
<jink> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910403/
<loegrath> Well where in the world do I start learning with regards in coding for Linux/ Ubuntu?
<j2daosh> ok, forget LS then. say i have a tab delimited CSV and i want to quickly pull out the 3rd column.
<Ben64> already answered that
<loegrath> I'd like to get some hands on experience with coding around this OS.
<j2daosh> cat $file|cut -f3 -d'\t'
<Ben64> Feb 02 2017 03:27:43 <Ben64>	j2daosh: but you probably don't want cut anyway, probably better with awk
<ppf> loegrath: first pick a project, then pick a language
<jink> awk -F'\t' '{print $3}' file
<j2daosh> wtf is awk
<ppf> there's no dependence on the OS
<j2daosh> i'll google
<Zen> loegrath: any language that can be compiled to work on linux, pick a language you like, it probably works.
<loegrath> I suppose I just like the easier access to terminal. Wanted to see what ubuntu had against windows.
<loegrath> I've been learning C recently, barely getting to know my way around emacs and whatnot.
<rifter> Ben64, loegrath I would actually say the most immediate use would come from learning bash scripting, but yeah, you can get a lot out of linux without being a programmer
<ppf> jink: hm. which ubuntu is this?
<jink> ppf: 16.10 server, afaik.
<loegrath> is bash scripting specific to linux?
<ppf> alright, then: journalctl -u networking
<hateball> !alis | loegrath search for language specific or general programming here perhaps
<ubottu> loegrath search for language specific or general programming here perhaps: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ppf> loegrath: specific to bash
<loegrath> I don't quite follow but I'll do certainly look more into it
<jink> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910420/
<ppf> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ppf> well that's not helpful
<hateball> !posix
<hateball> meh.
<ppf> loegrath: bash is a shell. it can be controlled through a scripting language. it runs on linux and windows (and probable mac, i don't know)
<hateball> It does, and BSD in general
<rifter> ppf, yeah it runs on Mac OS X and comes with it as the default now. Not as it's relevant. It's ported to practically everything.
<loegrath> So is this bash script what ubuntu runs off of?
<Zen> loegrath: linux isn't an operating system, its just the kernel, an operating system using linux is a collection of programs bundled together to make a usable system
<loegrath> so ubuntu?
<ppf> loegrath: no
<loegrath> or dist
<jink> loegrath: Bash is a shell, like the command prompt on windows.
<loegrath> I'm lost here
<loegrath> yes
<rifter> loegrath, the reason I suggested bash is that since that is the command line shell used by default in linux, you'll be able to learn about the command line and deal with tasks better by using it. "man bash" will give a lot of information
<Zen> loegrath: each part of the operating system may be written in a different language, it doesn't really matter
<loegrath> Really, that is some neat info there
<rifter> loegrath, if you're using windows, the command shell there has scripts too, like batch files. This is similar
<loegrath> I've just began using ubuntu
<loegrath> So coding can be made in any shell, am I right here?
<rifter> loegrath, yeah, the linux kernel is written in C as are many programs. But as Zen said, there are many languages and many programs written in many languages
<loegrath> shell being where you code in
<ppf> loegrath: no
<rifter> you can code in or out of the shell, but sure you can code any shell. coding and the shell are independant
<Zen> loegrath: look up the difference between native code languages and interpreted languages.
<rifter> good point zen
<Zen> As a note, c/c++ is native, bash / shell is interpreted
<loegrath> the difference being that one requires a compiler and one doesn't?
<rifter> loegrath, as others have said, your best bet if you are learning to code is to pick a language and try and learn it. They're going to pretty much all be available to you as will development environments and documentation. Picking a project first might help too.
<loegrath> so high-level languages vs assembly languages
<rifter> partly yes loegrath
<loegrath> right, will get on that then
<loegrath> I've heard C is a good place to start
<rifter> loegrath, no, high level and assembly is a whole other difference
<ppf> loegrath: no
<loegrath> then maybe branch into Java
<lotuspsychje> loegrath: maybe the ##programming channel might be usefull?
<loegrath> probably
<loegrath> just thought I'd give a shot here
<rifter> loegrath, sure if you want to learn programming c is not a bad place
<ppf> C is not a good place to start, really
 * Zen sighs
<loegrath> Guess I'll be starting with C
<loegrath> should probably get a grasp on that before doing anything crazy complex
<ppf> but ##programming is where you should be discussing this
<rifter> loegrath, a compiled language is one meant to be compiled into machine code. An interpreted languages is not compiled and so is interpreted at runtime
<Zen> C is a good start if you want to understand programming at a lower level
<rifter> yeah
<loegrath> Thanks for all the advice fellas.
<ppf> sure
<jink> ppf: Any brilliant ideas? :)
<ppf> jink: journalctl -u networking
<jink> ppf: I pasted that to you. :D
<ppf> sorry, missed it
<jink> ppf: No worries.
<ppf> jink: can you paste ip route?
<jink> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910465/
<ppf> jink: hm. the error means that two conflicting gateways/routes are being set
<jink> ppf: But I imagine you should have a single gateway for both ipv4 and ipv6, right?
<jink> ppf: Let me comment the entire interfaces file and see what happens when I reboot.
<ppf> jink: which ips are actually missing after ifup?
<jink> ppf: ipv6 (::25 and ::194)
<ppf> right!
<jink> Right? :o
<ppf> your v6 addresses are all on the same subnet
<jink> They are.
<jink> I can use a /64 inside a /48 from the provider.
<jink> brb ntp
<marul> in the network manager, wifi is enabled but no connections are coming up. the dmesg reports this error:
<marul> IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready
<marul> can someone help?
<nutzz> join #cruce-devel
<ppf> jink: if they're on the same network _and_ on the same (virtual) interface, then their routing table entries are identical
<marul> anyone? please
<jink> ppf: Yes, there are, as shown by ip -6 route.
<ppf> what you can try is adding different metrics to the different addresses
<ppf> (ifup can't add the same routing table entry twice, that's what fails for the second v6 interface)
<jink> Hmmm.  Ok.  Makes sense.  So, how do I add a metric? :D
<ppf> "metric <number>"
<Orka> hi
<jink> ppf: Higher or lower than the current 256?
<ppf> lower means better
<jink> Ok.
<Orka> i try to install ubuntu touch on my mpman but i briqued it...
<rifter> Orka, please state whatever question you have and we will try and help
<ppf> so your prefered default ip should get the lowest metric
<k1l> Orka: for the ubuntu touch related issues please ask in #ubuntu-touch
<Orka> OK
<jink> ppf: Thanks.  Let's see how this goes.  I don't intend to reboot that often, but I'll let you know what happens when I do again.  This seems to work (just rebooted).
<jink> !ppf++
<ppf> :)
<jink> Silly bot. :)
<ByteMore> I have just setup kubuntu 16.10 on a new laptop with an i5 u7200 cpu and ssd disk. It boots so fast, that I can't use fstab to mount cifs shares, so I made a script that wait for WIFI to be up before I mount the shares. The same goes for autostart of firefox and chromium browser.
<ByteMore> That's annoying, but it works. The very annoying thing is that when I shutdown the laptop it hangs for several minutes, trying to umont the shares, which it can't, becourse the network goes down before the umount has finished.
<ByteMore> Is there any way to workaround that?
<ikevin> hi
<ikevin> i'm running ratpoison with xvfb-run (on display :99), all work fine, so, now i want to send command to ratepoison using like: export DISPLAY=:99 && ratpoison -c "xterm", so it give me error "No protocol specified" and "Can't open display"
<ikevin> anyone have an idea of how can i send command to ratpoison?
<Tahr-Poop> ByteMore, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/226280/umount-network-drives-with-systemd-before-shutdown https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162236
<akik> ByteMore: i had the same problem but when i moved the cifs mounting to be done by the automounter, the problem went away
<ByteMore> Thanks. I'll try that.
<akik> ByteMore: it was really weird that the system stops the network before umounting network shares
<Deceipher> Hello, anyone that can help me with a WiFi connection issue?
<rewb0rn> hello, are there any known problems in ubuntu 16 with timezone data for Berlin? local berlin time should set to UTC/GMT + 1 but is set to UTC
<ByteMore> akik: Yes, so annoying. The OS should take care of that, not the user
<Deceipher> When I'm trying to connect to a WPA2 protected wifi network (any), either with wpa_supplicant or in the graphical environment, the password is not accepted although I'm sure it is correct. Driver loaded is iwlwifi and I do see all the networks.. Any idea on what I can try to do to fix this?
<riens> when a laptop is being charged, is the system running solely on the power supply?
<riens> or is it running through a combination of the battery and the power supply?
<brunch875> I'm convinced it uses just the power supply
<EriC^^> riens: why do you ask?
<brunch875> but it depends on the manufacturer, I guess
<riens> is there not a definitive answer to this question?
<k1l> riens: some do use the battery to supply power peaks on usage. but that depends on the exact model in use. the guys in ##hardware might know better
<riens> k1l: i was experiencing problems with the wifi, which were being reported in dmesg such as "wlo1: link is not ready yet"
<riens> i was using a defect battery when such errors arose, but now when im using a better one, i have not experienced that error yet
<riens> the defect battery was being charged too at all times
<riens> i was wondering if the problem was being caused by some kind of a drop in the voltage supply, or due to the defect battery itself
<riens> k1l: can power issues lead to problems with the wifi?
<riens> actually it is happening once again
<atny> hi
<riens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910753/
<riens> im getting these errors, and am unable to connect to the wifi
<riens> the network manager has stopped showing the connections
<atny> 有能看懂中文的朋友吗
<ByteMore> riens: U could take out the battery and test without it
<k1l> !cn | atny
<ubottu> atny: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<riens> can someone look at the errors and give their opinion?
<mass> hi
<k1l> riens: what wifi chip is it? "lspci" will list it
<riens> k1l: 07:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<mass> can someone help me in enabling shared folders in vmware for ubuntu?
<k1l> riens: lsmod | grep ath
<riens> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910784/
<k1l> riens: does "ifconfig" list the the wifi device?
<riens> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23910793/
<k1l> riens: there is the wifi connection and the proper module is loaded.
<riens> k1l: im connected to the internet through a mobile broadband
<riens> k1l: the network manager does not show any connections under wifi, it merely says "disconnected"
<k1l> riens: you can only use one connection at a time with networkmanager
<riens> enabling the wifi in the network manager outputs in dmesg "IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlo1: link is not ready"
<teribleux> hola
<riens> k1l: yes but i have experienced this problem even when there was no connection
<riens> k1l: are you telling me that there is no problem with the wifi? if then, could there be some bug in network manager?
<teribleux> Hey dotflaot
<k1l> riens: does "rfkill list" show some blocked yes?
<k1l> riens: and what ubuntu is that exactly?
<james0r2> new to snap. decent success with it so far but after removing a package (?) i have a mounted volume the size of that snap that shows up on the taskbar and in files
<hateball> riens: ar9285 should work out of the box. sure you havent disabled it with a physical switch?
<Ilyas> who maintains tcpdump for Ubuntu Xenial?
<k1l> Ilyas: if you mean the recent security issues, the security team is aware of them: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/tcpdump.html
<k1l> Ilyas: if there is something else, file a bug on launchpad
<Ilyas> k1l: nah it was tthe former, thanks. will keep my eye on it
<massprog> i have problems with vmware tools anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> state the details massprog
<massprog> sudo vmware-config-tools.pl not found
<massprog> that command was part of instructions for enabling shared folders
<edenrts> Hello. Am currently using kernel 4.4, is it possible to use 3.7?
<k1l> edenrts: downgrade?
<ikevin> how can i disable pulseaudio start from dbus?
<edenrts> k1l: yes a downgrade from 15.10
<k1l> edenrts: no. and 15.10 is not supported anymore. you cant use that
<ppf> ikevin: autospawn=no
<edenrts> k1l: i really have to
<edenrts> k1l: maybe now i am on 16.04, i have to check that
<k1l> edenrts: why? 15.10 doesnt have support anymore. so you are on your own and have a insecure system
<edenrts> k1l: i just need to run a 3.7 kernel so i can install a kernel module
<k1l> edenrts: "lsb_release -sd" will tell you the version of ubuntu
<edenrts> k1l: rebooting
<k1l> edenrts: what kernel module is it? and why doesnt it exist for the standard ubuntu kernel?
<edenroz> k1l: am back
<edenroz> k1l: so i am on xubuntu 16.04, kernel 4.4 generic....i need something before the commit 3.17, preferably 3.7
<jophish> Is there a way to stop ubuntu opening windows when I plug my phone in https://gist.github.com/expipiplus1/4eb76123e9516d6e481da9fc50805f5e
<derf-> Hi,  I'm trying to get some use out of the unity dash - I'm on 16.10 and I have unity-scope-calculator installed (it was installed automatically) but I can't actually make it work.  I type equations in the dash and it just says there's nothing that matches my search.  Is there a list of activated scopes?
<edenroz> Hi, I am on 16.04 and i want to install kernel 3.7 or at least before 3.17
<derf-> jophish, have you looked in settings -> details -> removable media ?
<k1l> edenroz: why exactly?
<edenroz> k1l: i have to install some modules
<Southern_Gentlem> edenroz,  you realize you are opening yourself up to so major vulnerbilities
<edenroz> k1l: the first one hooks the scheduler and the second alter the page table on a per thread basis
<edenroz> Southern_Gentlem: i know but i really have to do it
<Tahr-Poop> derf-, have you disabled online search?
<edenroz> Southern_Gentlem: i will use the downgraded kernel only for development of some other modules
<k1l> !mainline | edenroz but you are on your own then
<ubottu> edenroz but you are on your own then: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jophish> perfect, thanks derf-
<edenroz> k1l: thanks
<derf-> Tahr-Poop, yes, is that somehow keyed to searching local scopes?
<Tahr-Poop> derf-, yep
<krkan5253> a
<kucukayi> b
<krkan5253> c
<kucukayi> wtf are you doing
<krkan5253> im trying to get in ##linux
<kucukayi> me too
<krkan5253> lol
<krkan5253> ill tell you how.
<kucukayi> i m waiting
<krkan5253> type /nick "your'e nick"
<krkan5253> then type /msg register "nick" "password" "email"
<derf-> Tahr-Poop, well, that gave me the answer, but also a whole bunch of unnecessary crap.   Is there a way to configure scopes other than that on/off ?
<krkan5253> go to mozzila and log into your email
<kucukayi> lol
<krkan5253> and copy the command in your inbox
<krkan5253> and paste it in this chat :P
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<krkan5253> then type /join ##linux
<kucukayi> thx buddy
<krkan5253> np :
<kucukayi> you are a good man
<krkan5253> you too
<krkan5253> ill ad you
<krkan5253> add*
<kucukayi> ok
<edenroz> k1l: i know that i am on my own but i got depedancy issue while inmstalling
<Tahr-Poop> derf-, right click on dash plugin to disable them or simple add them to dconf com.canonical.Unity.Lenses
<edenroz> k1l: It's working thanks very much!
<mike_carles> Hi folks! Is it even possible to customize ubuntu-server ?
<mike_carles> Any links and info explaining it?
<ppf> mike_carles: customize how
<mike_carles> ppf: I mean customise its installer CD image, to have more thing by default
<Southern_Gentlem> like??
<edenroz> k1l: i installed the kernel  headers but i can't build my modules
<ppf> i expect it to work exactly the same as for the desktop version
<mike_carles> ppf: no it doesnt work. when I rebuild CD image from the changed-extracted one in middle of Installing it will fail
<mike_carles> ppf: I have searched more, It seemed to be known issue, as explained in github/kamilion/customizer 's wiki
<mike_carles> ppf: they only say the server-cd is different than desktop (in structure, maybe??) and they dont support it too.
<mike_carles> ppf: any opinions ?
<ppf> that kind of answers your question then, doesn't it?
<mike_carles> No it doesnt, I am asking "how can i customise the server ISO" and I know it's different from desktop :)
<mike_carles> ppf ^
<guardian__> hi, I am having issues with the shutdown and restart functions. The system hangs while I try to shutdown or restart the system
<guardian__> any help?
<ppf> guardian__: hit escape to see why
<guardian__> kernal version is 4.8.0.37
<mike_carles> ppf: am I even on right channel :-) ?
<mike_carles> Isn't there any official docs for customising server ISOs ?
<guardian__> ppf : while hitting escape the screen is not even pausing the terminal comes n it goes to the turn off screen and hangs
<Giora> Why is there high hdd usage without swap when ubuntu is running out of ram?
<guardian__> ppf : I tried this, but no use : http://askubuntu.com/questions/508029/ubuntu-14-04-stuck-on-shutdown
 * enyc looks around wondering what happened to 16.04.2 "Expected 2017-01-19"
<guardian__> @eric^^ : hey can u help?
<ppf> mike_carles: you can ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<ppf> guardian__: what's the turn off screen
<mike_carles> ppf: I'll do, Thanks ;)
<guardian__> The loading screen of lubuntu...
<guardian__> ppf : Ok I got the events log. The system hangs after "[OK] Reached Target Shutdown"
<krkan5253> unplug it XD
<guardian__> krkan : unplug a laptop? :O
<krkan5253> oh
<krkan5253> lol
<krkan5253> take out the battery
<akik> guardian__: did you test with the reboot= kernel parameters?
<krkan5253> :)
<ppf> guardian__: hm. try to add acpi=force to your kernel commandline
<guardian__> ppf : I spend 2 days to install the OS as my lap only supports uefi boot
<akik> guardian__: for example "acpi=force reboot=acpi". there are other values for reboot= which you could test
<guardian__> ppf: already did that. Your talking about : "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq acpi=force apm=power_off quiet splash", right?
<ppf> well, i'd try those one by one
<guardian__> akik : please advise.
<ppf> yes, try akik's suggestion
<ppf> guardian__: which ubuntu is that, btw
<akik> guardian__: try "acpi=force reboot=acpi", then other values from here if that doesn't work: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/137313.html
<guardian__> As my lap is not able to run ubuntu I installed lubuntu 16.10
<krkan5253> lubuntu lol what that name
<guardian__> akik : ty, let me try.
<ppf> what kind of laptop is it?
<guardian__> acer es1 533
<guardian__> Some people even returned the lap as installtion of linux is so difficult
<k1l_> enyc: it was postponed due to serious boot issues on arm64.
<k1l_> enyc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-January/004018.html
<enyc> ooh didn't get the arm64 part o the problem ok
<Narev> Hi there, anyone around?
<krkan5253> lel
<k1l_> new date is the 9th of february now, enyc
<Narev> I'm a Linux novice running Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> krkan5253: this is not icq, please be helpfull in this channel.
<Narev> Yesterday I tried to install the graphics drivers for my Radeon 3d card
<krkan5253> ok
<k1l_> Narev: the video card driver for amd cards should be loaded automatically. since amd puts the video driver amd_gpu in the kernel now.
<Narev> Now when I go to login, it flashes to a black screen with a message too fast to read, and puts me right back at login
<Squarism> anyone know of killer apps any ubuntu desktop user should run?
<Narev> Mine is an older comp
<krkan5253> Im downloading Black Arch :)
<k1l_> krkan5253: one last time: this channel is for ubuntu support only. stop that chatter in here.
<Narev> Right now I'm using "Try Ubuntu" from my thumbdrive, cause I can't log in any other way
<krkan5253> ok
<Narev> The radeon instructions mentioned making myself a member of the "video" group which I wasn't able to do
<Narev> Any thoughts on a possible fix?
<ppf> why weren't you able to do this
<Narev> I tried adding myself to video as they showed me, and I couldn't get it to work
<Narev> As I said, I'm a novice
<krkan5253> I registered yesterday.
<krkan5253> How do i login now.
<krkan5253> help
<gpanzuto> !list
<ubottu> gpanzuto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gpanzuto> ciao
<Bey0ndB1nary> is it possible to Move from Ubuntu-Gnome to " Ubuntu Studio " ?
<Narev> So does anyone have any thoughts on how to proceed for me?
<Southern_Gentlem> Krkan123, /ns help identify
<ppf> !pm guardian__
<ppf> !pm | guardian__
<ubottu> guardian__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Narev> Okay, here it is again...
<Narev> Yesterday I tried to install the graphics drivers for my Radeon 3d card
<Narev> Now when I go to login, it flashes to a black screen with a message too fast to read, and puts me right back at login
<Narev> Mine is an older comp
<Narev> Right now I'm using "Try Ubuntu" from my thumbdrive, cause I can't log in any other way
<Narev> The radeon instructions mentioned making myself a member of the "video" group which I wasn't able to do
<Southern_Gentlem> why not?
<Narev> I tried adding myself to video as they showed me, and I couldn't get it to work
<guardian__> My restarting fucntion is working fine now, but shutdown still hangs my system
<Narev> I figured it was something I could fix after the reboot
<ppf> guardian__: what's your commandline now?
<Narev> Like I said, I'm using the try ubuntu thing from my insrallation thumbdrive
<guardian__> ppf : The system hangs after "[OK] Reached Target Shutdown"
<ppf> yes, i what's the kernel commandline you're using
<ppf> cat /proc/cmdline
<EriC^^> guardian__: hey
<guardian__> ppf: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0.37
<Narev> So what should I do here, reinstall Linux?
<guardian__> hi eric^^
<guardian__> I have been waiting for you
<ppf> guardian__: isn't that missing some pieces?
<Southern_Gentlem> Narev,  reboot (without the usb)
<Southern_Gentlem> at the login in screen do a control-alt-f3
<Southern_Gentlem> see if you can get to a terminal windows
<Southern_Gentlem> from there you can check logs and even undo what you did
<guardian__> ppf : BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-37-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=be1d9b04-a6a8-412c-af93-7a49e23c4f5f ro quiet splash acpi=force reboot=acpi vt.handoff=7
<EriC^^> guardian__: what's the problem?
<guardian__> I had a hard time installing ubuntu on my new lap acer es1 533 as it supportsd only uefi boot. Now I installed it, but the shutdown tends to hang the system
<johnflux_> In 16.10   apturl  no longer works because it needs pyqt4.qtwebkit  which appears to have been removed
<johnflux_> so apt:   urls in firefox don't work
<guardian__> eric^^ any suggestions?
<nacc> johnflux_: apturl is in the repositories and doesn't depend on any qt stuff (afaict)?
<nacc> johnflux_: (it is a gtk frontend)
<ar1nov> hi
<ar1nov> how to get UUID of the USB device?
<EriC^^> guardian__: try pressing esc and see if it says what it's doing
<ar1nov> it is not the block device
<EriC^^> ar1nov: sudo blkid
<nacc> ar1nov: do USB devices have UUIDs?
<guardian__> eric^^ I tried it, it hangs after"[OK] Reached Target Shutdown"
<johnflux_> nacc: if I run apturl   it tries to run apturl-kde
<johnflux_> nacc: so I guess they made two frontends
<nacc> johnflux_: from the repositories?
<johnflux_> nacc: yes - brand new outofthebox kubuntu installation
<nacc> johnflux_: oh well that's apturl-kde (not apturl)
<nacc> johnflux_: and probably because you're on kubuntu :)
<Narev> I'm quite a novice, so I wouldn't know what to do with the terminal. Try to follow Radeon's instructions to add me to the video group?
<EriC^^> guardian__: did you try adding any acpi_osi stuff?
<guardian__> eric^^ I tried this : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force apm=power_off"
<nacc> johnflux_: iiuc, apturl-kde depends on python3-pyqt4 which is available
<nacc> johnflux_: can you pastebin the error you are getting?
<johnflux_> nacc: pastebin.com/GcD2Lzhz
<guardian__> and also tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force reboot=acp"
<mozammel> does anyone help me to find out why some apps use gnome decoration and some app use unity decoration ? I'm using ubuntu 16.10, unity. here is link of 2 different pic . http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-02-02_21-34-29-2aTqHWDB.png & /home/quakestring/Downloads/Etcher-1.0.0-beta.18-linux-x64.zip
<mozammel> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-02-02_21-30-18-hUwsvV3o.png
<guardian__> eric^^ : I tried sudo shutdown -h now  but it also doesnt make a diff
<nacc> johnflux_: interesting, it looks ike there *should* be a python3-pyqt4.qtwebkit (there is for qt5, src:pyqt5), but it wasn't -- i'd file a bug, i guess, against apturl
<X2> asdas
<EriC^^> guardian__: aha
<X2> ada
<tigerishant> ada
<X2> sasas
<X2> asd
<X2> sa
<X2> s
<X2> a
<X2> s
<X2> as
<EriC^^> guardian__: for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do echo on | sudo tee "$i"; done
<EriC^^> guardian__: try that command
<dkettman> K
<Bey0ndB1nary> is it possible to Move from Ubuntu-Gnome to " Ubuntu Studio?
<jinxi1> hi, my .bash_rc file is gone?
<nacc> jinxi1: it's .bashrc normally
<jinxi1> where do I get a copy of the .bash_rc file?
<ppf> jinxi1: is that a question?
<EriC^^> jinxi1: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<jinxi1> nacc: that is also gone
<ppf> /etc/skel has the default one
<ppf> any modifications you made are gone, though
<EriC^^> Bey0ndB1nary: i think so, it might make a mess though
<tekeli-li> jinxi1, It is not normally displayed in your file manager unless you tell it to "show hidden files".
<EriC^^> guardian__: any luck?
<jinxi1> tekeli-li: I think I deleted it accidently.
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> soeedtiuch 330 ubuntu 16.10
<Lavinho> ??
<Lavinho> speedtouch
<heari> hi guys
<nacc> Lavinho: that wasn't a question...
<Lavinho> speedtouch 330 ubuntu 16.10
<nacc> Lavinho: repeating it doesn't make it a question...
<Lavinho> How to run speedtouch 330 on ubuntu 16.10
<Lavinho> ?
<guardian__> eric^^ : I tired the command it shows :on on on on on
<EriC^^> guardian__: ok, try shutting down using shutdown -h now
<guardian__> eric^^ : tried it but still the system hangs with the os logo
<ppf> hit escape, or remove quite splash from your commandline to see the text
<mqg> What  Evaluation Assurance Level Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 LTS 64bit  is categorized.
<nacc> mqg: i believe it depends somehat on the hardware
<EriC^^> guardian__: try to add "modprobe.blacklist=dw_dmac,dw_dmac_core" to grub instead of acpi_osi stuff
<mqg> I use ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 in microsoft Azure
<guardian__> eric^^__ : shld I remove the entire paramters? " "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force apm=power_off""
<guardian__> ?
<EriC^^> guardian__: yeah, just try with modprobe.blacklist=....
<guardian__> ok
<nacc> !pm | mqg
<ubottu> mqg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mqg> nacc don't know what is the  Evaluation Assurance Level of Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 LTS 64bit  in microsoft Azure ???
<nacc> mqg: no, i don't know what it is
<ikonia> it's basically the support/comatibility promise
<ikonia> it's an Azure thing - and defined by Microsoft I believe
<guardian__> eric^^ I tried it but it stills hangs, atleast now the progress bar fills up to the 3rd dot after changing this, and then only it hangs. Earlier it used to hang while the progress bar reaches first dot itself
<EriC^^> guardian__: does pressing esc show more stuff?
<guardian__> Ya plz wait I will post pic
<agd> how can i know whether there are any security updates available, without downloading them?
<EriC^^> guardian__: ok
<nrushton> I have a node in my cluster doing ~3Tb compaction and I've set compaction throughput to 0 for that node. But looking at iostat shows it's only reading ~4mb/sec on average on an EBS gp2 volume, cpu iowait is low(~6%), and cpu utilization is low (~11%), IOPS are not maxed out. The compaction is projected to take ~5 days, is this normal? or are there other settings I'm missing to make this move faster?
<nrushton> major compaction*
<guardian__> eric^^ : http://tinypic.com/m/jtoz9k/4
<agd> anyone?
<agd> how can i know if there are any security updates available
<nacc> agd: you can just download via `apt update` which doesn't download them, but updates the indexes
<nacc> agd: depends on your sources.list only containing the release and security repositories
<ubang4bucks> is ubuntu-touch able to run on generic android devices?
<nacc> !touch | ubang4bucks
<ubottu> ubang4bucks: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cybex_> hi all, need some help. I installed pulseaudio equalizer. I have the following error "module-ladspa-sink.c: Master sink not found", "module.c: Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink""  "main.c: Module load failed.", thoughts?
<EriC^^> guardian__: that's with shutdown -h now?
<agd> nacc: actually "/usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable" works for this purpose
<agd> nacc: at the moment, there are no security updates available
<nacc> agd: i don't believe that actually updates the cache
<ksan02> yolo
<nacc> agd: it just looks at what is currently available per apt locally
<nacc> agd: technically per update manager
<ksan02> does someone want a free shell file?
<agd> nacc: what then is the better alternative
<nacc> agd: what i said; run `apt update` then run apt-check I guess
<nacc> agd: i'm not sure why this is particularly useful though?
<EriC^^> guardian__: ?
<guardian__> eric^^ : before changing the code that you proposed, after changing I am uploading
<guardian__> give me a min plz
<EriC^^> guardian__: ok, did you ever try shutdown -P now?
<guardian__> no I havent
<guardian__> should I try it
<guardian__> ?
<EriC^^> try with that, yes
<EriC^^> continue uploading the pic though
<EriC^^> it might not work with -P
<ksan02> lol what is going on
<agd> nacc: apt-check: command not found
<guardian__> eric^^ : http://tinypic.com/m/jtozdj/4
<nacc> agd: seriously? the command you *just* found.
<agd> nacc: but i asked you for a "better" alternative
<agd> you said this one is not good
<guardian__> eric^^ it shows invalid option p
<nacc> agd: yes, and i said, "run `apt update` then run apt-check`"
<nacc> agd: which is different than running apt-check on its own.
<nacc> agd: the point is, apt-check looks at the current cache of apt's archives. So you have to update them first before 'checking' it
<terrible> how can i use the command find with case sensitive??
<EriC^^> guardian__: try with capital p
<EriC^^> terrible: -name instead of -iname
<guardian__> eric^^ still it hangs
<guardian__> I got similar screen which I have uploaded just before
<EriC^^> guardian__: does rebooting do the same?
<guardian__> rebooting was working fine after I changed the code, let me check now with the new code
<terrible> EriC^^: with -name it doesnt work
<sirv> ubuntu desktop is not usable for beginners ... iam struggling for 2 hours to create a basic samba share which is visible on network
<ksan02> ubuntu is like the easiest linux distro
<EriC^^> terrible: find /dir -name 'stuff'
<guardian__> eric^^ reboot is wokring fine.
<terrible> EriC^^: what i trying to do is to find a file with the command find
<guardian__> only issue is with shutdown it seems
<EriC^^> guardian__: it was already working before the modprobe addition?
<guardian__> eric^^ while loading the OS it shoes "Failed to start load kernal modules"
<EriC^^> terrible: yes, why's it not working?
<guardian__> eric^^ IN the first place no then I followed this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/508029/ubuntu-14-04-stuck-on-shutdown
<guardian__> then it started working again
<guardian__> started wokring*
<terrible> EriC^^: it doesnt show anything
<ksan02> verizon
<terrible> EriC^^: i run find /home/ -name nameofthefile but it doesnt show anything
<EriC^^> guardian__: do you have usb 3.0? in the thread somebody mentions disabling it from bios fixed it
<EriC^^> guardian__: Pre-OS USB 3.0 Configuration
<terrible> EriC^^: the file begin with capital letter what is why i want know how to use the command find in case sensitive
<nacc> terrible: you mean case insensitive
<terrible> nacc: yes
<nacc> terrible: -iname
<EriC^^> guardian__: or USB 3.0 legacy mode
<guardian__> @eric^^ I have one usb3.0 port, let me try to disbale it from bios, *** The firmware of this lap sucks! I dont have legacy boot
<guardian__> this lap only have a uefi boot option
<EriC^^> guardian__: ok, look for any usb 3.0 related options
<guardian__> erci^^ I dont have a usb 3.0 option in bios
<ente_> Hey, I am searching for tutorials on how to setup my openpgp smartcard (yubikey) to login into Ubuntu 16.04. I already found a package libpam-poldi (considered experimental). The tutortials I found were usually old (from around 2010). Does anyone know where or what to look for up to date tutorials?
<terrible> nacc: it work that way but i have to put at the end of the file * like find /home -iname filename* without the * doesnt work why?
<nacc> terrible: presumably 'filename' is not the actual filename then. pastebin `ls -ahl <path/to/file>` and the exact find command used.
<Kakurady> After submitting a crash report on Ubuntu Gnome yakkity (release version), Launchpad didn't pop out, nor is there a message about the report being invalid or already reported. There's no console output from apport either. A file named /var/crash/_usr_bin_gcm-calibrate.1000.uploaded was generated, but that seems to be it. Is this supposed to happen?
<bfiller11> bfiller, hey
<EriC^^> guardian__: any "OS Optimized Defaults" ?
<guardian__> eric^^ no, this lap had a pre installed litmus on it, I uninstalled it/. When I contacted acer support they are telling me to install win10
<guardian__> I tried installing win10 , it works without any issues
<guardian__> they also told me this will only support 64bit OS
<EriC^^> aha
<guardian__> Now I was able to install lubuntu
<guardian__> but this bug is a major pblm as I cannot force shutdown always
<terrible> nacc: another thing how can i find extension with find like .mp4 or .gif?
<nacc> terrible: if you are not willing to pastebin the output asked for, it's hard to help
<nacc> terrible: but for that case it'd be `find . -type f -name '*.mp4'` ?
<terrible> nacc: ok wait a minute
<EriC^^> guardian__: did you try acpi=noirq ?
<bfiller11> bfiller, working pretty well
<Popzi> how can I quickly lock everyone off my mysql server? ubuntu can't update it with people on it
<compdoc> Popzi, stop the service
<Popzi> compdoc: righto cheers
<dellhem> Hey. I want to have my NAS listen to a port, and then forward this traffic to another port on localhost. What is it called that I'm looking for? It's not local port forwarding.
<Popzi> compdoc: stopping the service and upgrading it still isn't cutting it >_>
<compdoc> Popzi, what happens?
<Popzi> compdoc: just hangs on setting up mysql-server
<mozammel> how to get rid off from choppy video playback on ubuntu 16.10 unity ?
<compdoc> Popzi, it usually asks if you want to keep the old conf files. are you able to see the output and respond?
<Popzi> compdoc: nope, nothing, just hangs
<Popzi> compdoc: service is dead, unless there's other services?
<nastronaut> Hi all! I’m having trouble disabling dnsmasq that’s started by NetworkManager. Most guides I’ve found online recommend commenting out a line in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, but that’s not working for me in 16.04
<compdoc> Popzi, theres a change when going to mysql 5.7. Your my.cnf file might not be loading
<k1l_> Popzi: what is the errormessage?
<Popzi> https://dpaste.de/EVb9 compdoc
<Popzi> k1l_:  there isnt on
<Popzi> e
<Snowboarder> Good morning ;)
<compdoc> Popzi, theres a change when going to mysql 5.7. Your my.cnf file might not be loading. if you modified it to increase buffers, etc
<Popzi> compdoc: not modified, only to allow remote connection
<compdoc> I was at least able to start the service manually, but it would die in the night, until I corrected loading the cnf file
<Popzi> acidentally closed irc client, did you say anything?
<compdoc> I was at least able to start the service manually, but it would die in the night, until I corrected loading the cnf file
<Popzi> compdoc: I dont evn need to upgrade mysql, is there a way to except it?
<Popzi> its putting a massive spanner in what im trying to do now with our website >_>
<Popzi> fml.
<Popzi> cant install shit to fix shit cos mysql is broken >_> gah!!
<pauljw> Popzi, maybe try asking in #mysql
<Popzi> pauljw: good idea
<pauljw> :)
<nacc> Popzi: or #ubuntu-server, with clear logs of what is happening when you try to start (or update) mysql
<compdoc> max total shared memory (kbytes) = 18014398442373116   <- isnt this an impossible number on an 8G system?
<erm3nda> shared, virtual memory
<erm3nda> not real memory
<erm3nda> not "currently used memory"
<compdoc> its shmmax. is that even used now?
<OnTheLake> Any recommendations for RDP client?
<ricardobarbosams> rdesktop
<ricardobarbosams> krdc
<compdoc> OnTheLake, remmina
<OnTheLake> I'm using Remmina now, just not happy with it
<compdoc> works great for me
<Simonious> I haven't built a linux kernal for 20 years..  I want to build ubuntu for beaglebone, since the one I downloaded and installed didn't support RS485 - can you point me where to start?
 * Simonious thinks
<Simonious> has it really been that long
<Simonious> ?
<Simonious> 1996 or 1997 was probably the last time I built a linux kernal
<Simonious> guess so
<troy1> Why do I have such hard time with external drive ext4 persmissions i want all users to have full access at all times.
<compdoc> I rely on the work of others for my Rasp pi oses
<rota> pas francais ici
<TomyWork> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<erm3nda> remmina is a GUI over those other technologies. but works
<tor-node> hey peeps
<tor-node> hey what is the purpose of this group
<dax> technical support for Ubuntu Linux
<tor-node> awsome thanks
<tor-node> can i encrypt my hdd without reinstalling ubuntu
<lanc> adding to what @tor-node said: is there any reason to encrpyt anything more than the home folder?
<nicomachus> tor-node: not a full encryption, no.
<nicomachus> unless there's some new, sketchy method I haven't heard of.
<noimnotninevolt> yes. to secure data that lies outside of the home folder.
<tor-node> ok so i need to reinstall ubuntu
<tor-node> how would i back up all my software
<nicomachus> !backup | tor-node
<ubottu> tor-node: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tor-node> thanks ubottu will check it out
<markus_e92> Hi, how can I create a polkit .pkla to allow mounting only of specific usb storge? there is a drive.vendor udisk variable, but I don't know how this work?
<markus_e92> with polkit 0.105 there is no /etc/polkit-1/rules.d to add javascript rules
<crabcakes> so i just rebooted my computer and out of nowhere I gpt a  "radeon 000:01:00.0 Invalid ROM contents., si_cp: Failed to load firmaware...
<crabcakes> Fatal error during gpu init. and now my second screen wont work, hdmi audio is not working and graphics are all screwed up
<Simonious> okay.. looks like I got the ubuntu kernal source: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) (well it's still downloading)
<elmoustacho> Hi everybody
<rodney77> hi, if I have any program set to full screen, the notifications I get from pidgin stop working. so for instance, if i'm in the terminal, and hit f11, new message notifications will be suppressed
<rodney77> it doesn't matter if I switch to another program that isn't full screen. having anything full screen seems to trigger a do-not-disturb mode and i'm wondering how to turn this off. I"m on 14.04
<elmoustacho> On Ubuntu 16.04, someone knows where is stored langage setting of a Unity user session ? If I delete all files in the home directory, all settings are reseted except langage settings.
<guardian_> Eric^^ u thr/
<guardian_> ?
<sruli> i need some help understanding the LUKS masterkey, am i right to presume that you can unlock the volume with it without needing the passphrase? if yes then if someone runs "dmsetup table --showkeys volume_name" i'm buggered
<graingert> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<graingert> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tony_> Hi, anyone good with ssh?
<des_consolado> anyone know what could be up with this? https://gist.github.com/thomasodot/7f43ffdd3962adaadc23696d1260c0af
<des_consolado> Tony_: I'm okay yeah
<des_consolado> Tony_: there is an actual #openssh channel though I think
<Tony_> des_consolado: I have a question regarding ssh sessions. AFAIK, socket is defined as src-ip, src-port, dest-ip, dest-port, protocol
<Tony_> So, how am I able to, say, connect two ssh sessions on the remote server from the same machine?
<Tony_> I could run 'find' on one and 'ls' on the other at the same time.
<Tony_> Since the source and destination ports are the same, why doesn't it get messed up?
<des_consolado> Tony_: the source port won't be the same, only the destination
<Tony_> the destination port is always 22 for ssh sessions is it not?
<sundhar> a
<des_consolado> Tony_: http://stackoverflow.com/a/3329672
<des_consolado> yes but the client's source port will always be different
<des_consolado> Tony_: ##networking is also a good channel for this kind of discussion. Not really #ubuntu tho :P
<nicomachus> Tony_: it can be manually changed, IIRC
<Tony_> des_consolado: the stackoverflow question doesn't answer my question as it involves 3 separate machines. The sockets will differ in source ip
<des_consolado> nicomachus: that's just confusing - yes the server's listening port can be manually set to some other port but that's totally irrelevant to Tony_ 's question
<des_consolado> Tony_: the connections will differ in source port still.
<des_consolado> your first connection may have port 28892 your second connection may have port 28899 or something
<Tony_> des_consolado: please elaborate. I think I'm close to understanding.
<des_consolado> they both still connect to the server's listening port 22
<sruli> is it possible to disable  a user from logging in to X (only allow console login not gui)? lubuntu
<nacc> Tony_: honestly, des_consolado has said it 3 times now. The source port is different, ther's not really anything to elaborate on and this is probably offtopic for this channel (as des_consolado said)
<Tony_> des_consolado: how would the server distinguish the first connection from the second one if they're both sending data to the same destination port?
<wilbert> Tony_: because the CLIENT'S SOURCE PORT IS DIFFERENT
<Tony_> nacc, this my last question
<wilbert> the socket is identified by the tuple you described
<nacc> Tony_: it's the same question repeatedly, and you're ignoring the answer (afaict)
<jaith> I'm trying to fire up an Amazon EC2 instance running Ubuntu 16.04 -- I see four options and am wondering what instance type to choose. Pretty sure I need EBS but the only options on this page (http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/) say "ebs-ssd" -- can anyone help me choose an instance type?
<wilbert> they are different socket because the client's source port is different making the tuples distinct
<Tony_> ohhhh
<wilbert> *click goes the lightbulb*
<Tony_> Ah now it makes sense. I thought the server identified each session via the port it's listening on.
<JimmyNeutron> Is 16.04.2 final release still schedule for today?
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: i believe it's delayed
<pappppp> PART #redes2
<JimmyNeutron> nacc, darn..ok
<pappppp> PART
<k1l_> JimmyNeutron: no. postponed to 9th february due to serious arm64 issues
<Tony_> Ok, it all makes sense now thanks
<JimmyNeutron> k1l_, Thanks!
<crabcakes> any help would be greatly appreciated
<crabcakes> so I just booted from a liveusb and the graphics are working fine
<crabcakes> but when I boot from my install something goes wrong and the video driver seems to be messed up. can't use two screens, no hdmi audio video artifacts
<crabcakes> both liveusb and my install are using the radeon driver.. what do I even start to do to diagnose this?
<slugn> hello guys. i have a problem. i have a computer that is dual booted with edubuntu and windows. windows is fucked up with some virus making it impossible to use. is there any tool i can use on the ubuntu partition to try and save data from the windows partition before formating?
<nacc> slugn: if you have a virus on your windows partition, how do you know any of your data is safe?
<slugn> you mean not infected? i dont know that
<nacc> slugn: right, so the best you can do (off the top of my head) is backup the partition containing windows, but then you shouldn't use that data, as it's compromised
<slugn> agreed. i guess it would be ok to look at the pics on ubuntu though right?
<slugn> so what would i need to access the windows peronal files from ubuntu?
<pavlos> slugn, I think you can mount the win partition as RO and look at data
<Southern_Gentlem> boot a live install calmav and let it scan your data in windows
<Southern_Gentlem> clamav
<Southern_Gentlem> or back up your windows data to external hd,  and use your linux install to scan that data
<tomreyn> could just scan it directly. just install clamav and mount windows r/o
<slugn> is clamav the best?
<tomreyn> it's the most open source one
<Southern_Gentlem> slugn, one i thought of immediately
<slugn> ill try it out thanks guys
<crabcakes> ok, so on boot I get a warning that radeon/pitcairn_pfp.bin is missing
<crabcakes> there is no radeon folder in /lib/firmware, but there is in /lib/firmware/4.9.0-040900-generic/radeon/
<ph88> how can i see the sizes of a directory in a path on a mtp device from the terminal?  dh -sh  doesn't work
<thinky> hello
<crabcakes> can I just link this folder into firmware? what should I do?
<thinky> i installed unity 8 mir on my ubuntu 16.04 to see how it looks like with the command : sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<thinky> but it opens black screen only
<thinky> did i apply wrong command?
<pavlos> ph88, shouldn't that be, df -sh
<pavlos> ph88, sorry, wrong answer
<ph88> you got me thinking .. maybe it's du -sh  and not dh -sh
<slugn> i dont get it. windows partition is not showing up in nautilus
<zang> df -h
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<zang> showns partitons
<zang> du -sh
<zang> shows size of files
<yellabs-r2> just had an update in wich firefox was also updated ( LTS 16.04 ) , one minute before website was okey,after update i get on the same site : SEC_ERROR_REVOKED_CERTIFICATE
<yellabs-r2> that cant be right ..
<yellabs-r2> any thoughts on this issue is welcome
<zang>  did u mounted it?
<zang> maybe u have to install some dependencies
<slugn> not mounted it
<slugn> cant see it to mount it
<Southern_Gentlem> yellabs-r2, yes firefox pushed stronger ejection of some certs
<yellabs-r2> hmm where would i control it ( set to lower value )
<zang> u can see the device?
<pavlos> ph88, after ubuntu 13.04, support for mtp devices is via gvfs
<slugn> i can not see device
<slugn> not with command either
<slugn> i can only see linux partitions and devices
<pavlos> slugn, can you pastebin the output of lsblk (there should be a win partition somewhere)
<slugn> yes in a few min im restarting. thank you
<zang> @yellabs maybe its related to godaddy certificates
<yellabs-r2> i think something like that indeed
<zang> try sudo mount /dev/sd? /mnt
<yellabs-r2> probably becuase the site uses https , but has not really got a certificate , so should use http
<crabcakes> could somebody please help me
<zang> i can try
<tomreyn> !ask | crabcakes
<ubottu> crabcakes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crabcakes> so upon rebooting my system I got the following messages:
<crabcakes> radeon 000:01:00.0: invalid ROM contents
<crabcakes> si_cp failed to load firmware "radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin"
<crabcakes> Fatal error during GPU init
<crabcakes> I booted form a live cd, and there's nothing wrong with my graphics card
<zang> did u update recently?
<tomreyn> which system + version do you have installed then?
<crabcakes> zang: no
<crabcakes> ubuntu 16.04
<crabcakes> everything has been working fine, this came out of nowhere
<crabcakes> the radeon folder with the driver it says is missing is located in
<tomreyn> "si_cp" sounds like you may be using the "radeon si" driver
<pavlos> crabcakes, see if this helps ... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/260284
<crabcakes>  /lib/firmware/4.9.0-040900-generic/
<zang> if i werr in your shoes, i would just completely remove my gpu drivers and reinstall then
<crabcakes> how do I do that? google just points me in circles
<saju_m> i am trying to upgrade 'libpam-modules_1.1.8-1ubuntu2' to 'libpam-modules_1.1.8-1ubuntu2.2' in ubuntu 14.04 LTS server. But its not installing
<saju_m> I have seen following lines in http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpam-modules
<saju_m> ibpam-modules-bin (= 1.1.8-1ubuntu2) [not amd64, i386]
<saju_m> and
<crabcakes> I can't figure out how to reinstall the stock drivers in 16.04
<saju_m> libpam-modules-bin (= 1.1.8-1ubuntu2.2) [amd64, i386]
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<zang> u can try apt-get remove YOUR DRIVER --purge
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.34.43 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<saju_m> Please help me to understand the meaning of these lines
<zang> then reinstall it again
<zang> u could also check the drivers that the live cd is using
<crabcakes> zang: same drivers as the live cd
<crabcakes> doing `sudo apt-get install radeon` rresults in:
<crabcakes> E: Unable to locate package radeon
<zang> try  sudo apt-cache search radeon
<Bashing-om> !info libpam-modules-bin trusty
<ubottu> libpam-modules-bin (source: pam): Pluggable Authentication Modules for PAM - helper binaries. In component main, is required. Version 1.1.8-1ubuntu2.2 (trusty), package size 30 kB, installed size 212 kB
<zang> to verify the correct package name
<Bashing-om> saju_m: ^^ show in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . See what the package manager relates .
<FinalX> 63/w 20
<FinalX> oops
<crabcakes> zang: I got a bunch of output
<zang> =)
<crabcakes> http://pastebin.com/qahCrMUt
<zang> one of those packages is the one you need
<crabcakes> i think i recall it being amdgpu?
<zang> fglrx
<zang> maybe
<crabcakes> no, I know for a fact that fglrx is no more for 16.04
<zang> its deprecated?
<zang> or just old?
<zang> if it just old, give it try, u cant make your system more broked (actualy u can, but not doing this)
<crabcakes> deprecated
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/#fglrx
<crabcakes> pavlos: I'm going to try that as well
<crabcakes> alright guys ill be back let's see if this worked
<crabcakes_> yeah none of that worked :/
<zang> =/
<zang> i did a litle research
<zang> it might be bug
<Simonious> what happened here? W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file 'linux_4.4.0-59.80.dsc' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<Simonious> that was the last line after: sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<pavlos> crabcakes, see if this helps ... http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<TheNH813> Try sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<TheNH813> or the metapackagefor Linnux-source
<Simonious> TheNH813: can't find linux-source-4.4.0-43-generic
<TheNH813> I forget the name of that one
<TheNH813> Hmmmmmm. onesecond let me go tomy pc
<soee> how can i monitor cpu fan speed ?
<TheNH813> soee: depends on hardware
<jaith> what is the best/customary way to grant sudo privileges to a user, e.g., user "bart" ?
<ShreQueanmo> when using ddrescue to rescue a luks partition, is it best to ddrescue from the /dev/mapper/<id> towards an image file?
<TheNH813> soee: lm-sensors should help
<Simonious> jaith: adduser bart sudo
<jaith> does one add them to admin group? to sudo group? to sudoers file?
<jaith> Simonious: and that grants them root-level access?
<Simonious> it makes them a member of sudo
<crabcakes_> so I really don't know what to do
<jaith> Simonious: thx
<Simonious> sure
<jaith> Simonious: please know that I expect to *remove* the default user, in this case "ubuntu" so it's important that this user gain all necessary privileges to maintain the server...i'm a bit nervous
<crabcakes_> nothing is working and I have no idea how to even start fixing this
<TheNH813> Simonious: sudo apt-get install linux-aws-source-4.4.0
<Simonious> jaith: Hmm, stay nervous, that's a good thing, obviously add privs before removing the other user
<TheNH813> or linux-source-4.4.0
<TheNH813> dending on the installed version
<Simonious> jaith: then consider making the other user a non-login account rather than removing it just to be safe
<Troy^> OK im having permission issues with external ext4 harddrive why is that? I want all users to have full access it's so ANNOYING. Why does ubuntu do this
<TheNH813> you need to set global read write
<jaith> Simonious: so you suggest leaving user "ubuntu" but not allowing them to login?
<Simonious> jaith: sure, why not?
<jaith> Simonious: I'm guessing that means editing the /etc/users file or something?
<Troy^> TheNH813: how do i set global w/r?
<crabcakes_> ok, so, why would the live cd be booting with normal graphics, but my install all the sudden not be able to find the radeon firmware?
<Simonious> TheNH813: I did both..
<TheNH813> Troy: right click properties and set read write on all
<TheNH813> Simonious: missing a simlink maybe?
<crabcakes_> :/
<Simonious> TheNH813: no.. I mean both of those worked :P :)
<TheNH813> Ah, ok. ;D
<Troy^> TheNH813: this is headless. Also i'm like 90% sure your method would revert on disconnect/connect
<zang> @crabcakes_ try to boot to an older kernel
<TheNH813_Alt> Troy^: Headless?
<TheNH813_Alt> Hm....
<TheNH813_Alt> No the permissions are stored on the filesystem. It would persist after reconnect. But you'l need to use chmod if you're using a headless system
<Troy^> Yea I did that TheNH813_Alt numerous times
<TheNH813_Alt> Did you use -R to make it recursive?
<TheNH813_Alt> I used to forget to do that occasionally.
<Troy^> Ahh that is maybe what it is
<Troy^> so sudo chmod -R 777 /media/external
<TheNH813_Alt> That should set it and all subdirectories and files read write for everyone.
<TheNH813_Alt> I forget which numbers to use, so I'd have to look that up.
<Troy^> Yea 777 gives full permission. I think that maybe actually be unsafe in some situations. Although I'm not entirely worried
<TheNH813_Alt> Troy^: You only need mode 666. OTherwise everything is executable too.
<TheNH813_Alt> I just looked up the table of numbers for reference.
<TheNH813_Alt> http://catcode.com/teachmod/numeric.html
<Troy^> yea executbale is fine too. Only a home headless server so really no worries
<TheNH813_Alt> Ah, ok. Just a media server or something then.
<Troy^> Yea exactly TheNH813_Alt
<Simonious> TheNH813_Alt: I'm gunning to make a kernal for a beaglebone..  Know anything about cross compiling?  In particular I want to get support for RS485, which isn't working with current kernals (I believe).
<Simonious> though for a first go, I'd be happy just to do a cross compile and verify it on the target.
<TheNH813_Alt> Simonious: RS-485 is the industrialized version of RS-232, right?
<Simonious> something like that *shrugs*
<dino82> My ulimit -l keeps resetting to defaults even though I have it set in limits.conf, any ideas?
<TheNH813_Alt> Simonious: I'd say it's just be cross compiling then, as long as you get the architecure and lib versions right it should work.
<TheNH813_Alt> Last I cross compiled it was because someone PM'd me asking for the beta version for Gimp for Windows.
<Simonious> alright, how does one determine correct for architecure and lib versions?
<TheNH813_Alt> And let me tell you, that was a pain.
<TheNH813_Alt> Hm......
<Simonious> I believe it
<TheNH813_Alt> The kernel should have everything it needs, as long as you're building from a system with the same version of GCC.
<TheNH813_Alt> Mixing GCC versions = bad as far as I'v personally experiences.
<nplus> went to install a new package and I'm getting this error: " apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<Simonious> TheNH813_Alt: I should be okay, I'm on Xenial, trying to roll xenial for the beaglebone
<Bashing-om> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.3.4 (yakkety), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3467 kB
<homelessjerry> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Bashing-om> !info apt xenial
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.19 (xenial), package size 1035 kB, installed size 3308 kB
<TheNH813_Alt> Simonious: Well, sounds like it's be pretty straightforeward. Configure your kernel and get it built. Good luck then. :D
<TheNH813_Alt> (I have food to take out of the oven, so G2G. Laters.
<Bashing-om> nplus: ^^ Looks to be a PPA issue ??
<nplus> Bashing-om: could be
<nplus> I'll double check things
<nplus> I was adding DataDog
<Bashing-om> nplus: A palce to start the looking ' apt-cache policy apt-utils ' .
<an-usah>  hello
<an-usah> i have a weird issue in my linux; i have to copy things twice in oder for them to be properly copied
<an-usah> i have these two scenarios:
<an-usah> 1. i select a text, press ctrl+c and the text is not copied, i have to press ctrl+c twice then the item is effectively copied
<an-usah> 2. i select a text, press ctrl+c the text is copied but in plain text, i press ctrl+c twice then the item is copied preserving format and other related information, like url in the case of a link
<BluesKaj> an-usah, check my post in #kubuntu
<Lice_> bonjoir ?
<pavlos> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MrHall> hello someone know a channel about security?
<MrHall> or hacking
<fabioizidio> Não sei
<Bashing-om> !alis | MrHall
<ubottu> MrHall: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sathed> Has anyone here had any luck being able to RDP into your Xubuntu machine with xrdp? I'm running into a situation where I need to be able to use RDP. Normally, I would just use VNC, but that's not an option here.
<Simonious> sathed: No, but if you get it figured out please do a write up and share it here and with me personally. :)
<ioria> sathed, what's the problem ? you need usually a echo xfce4-session >~/.xsession
<ioria> sathed, then you connect from your win machine
<ioria> sathed, restart the service maybe
<sathed> I'll give it a shot...
<ioria> sathed, i use it with lubuntu,  (lxde), no issue
<samtby> Samtby en force
<samtby> Awesome
<samtby> awesome
<Simonious> how do I use them?
<Simonious> and the hf and the g++
<Simonious> ha
<Simonious> brain damage
<Simonious> I installed gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi, gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf, and g++-arm-linux-gnueabi but I'm having trouble making them work.  I've tried several programs and I get explosions like: http://pastebin.com/PfxQ6SB9
<Simonious> these things compile fine with gcc or g++ as appropriate
<Simonious> but obviously I'm doing something wrong for the cross compiles
<Kingsy[m]> Having an issue installing Ubuntu minimal on my machine. The installation goes perfectly but on first boot it hangs at the screen saying /dev/sda clean files blocks...
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Graphics driver issue ? nVidia ?
<ioria> Simonious, std with gcc ?
<Kingsy[m]> Its been sitting there for about 30 mins now so it's crashed for sure. I have reinstalled 3 times. Same result.
<ioria> Kingsy[m], open a console
<Kingsy[m]> Yes it could be. I do have a new nvidia card in there.
<ioria> Kingsy[m], ctrl+alt+f1
<Simonious> ioria: I don't understand your question. :)
<ioria> Simonious, c does not have std
<ioria> !info  g++-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ubottu> g++-arm-linux-gnueabi (source: gcc-defaults (1.163ubuntu2)): GNU C++ compiler for the armel architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:6.1.1-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 0 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: What release are you installing ? Be aware that I also have a new nVidia card and have no open source driver support for it in 14.04 .
<Kingsy[m]> Ioria that does nothing. No terminal appears I guess it hasn't got that far.
<ioria> Kingsy[m], yes, what release ?
<Simonious> ioria: ok, no std.. how do I function without that?
<Kingsy[m]> 16.10
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  video card ?
<ioria> Simonious, not sure, but you're compiling c++ ode with gcc
<ioria> *code
<Simonious> ioria: doh!
<Kingsy[m]> Nvidia 730
<cuddylier> Anyone know the best way to set dns servers on ubuntu 16.04? I tried all the stuff on Google and none of it worked.
<Simonious> arm-linux-gnueabi-g++ modulus.cpp -o mod_arm
<Simonious>  this works fine
<ioria> ok
 * Simonious high fives ioria
<ioria> :þ
<Simonious> thanks for the help with my vision
<ioria> lol
<Kingsy[m]> But it's Ubuntu minimal so I haven't installed anything
<Kingsy[m]> Just on first boot
<Kingsy[m]> So  I have never hit a terminal yet.
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  i'd go with nomodeset
<ioria> Kingsy[m], but wild guese
<ioria> *guess
 * Simonious grumbles
<Kingsy[m]> Nomodeset?
<Kingsy[m]> What is that?
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Kingsy[m]
<ubottu> Kingsy[m]: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Simonious> so.. I put the binary on the target.. along with the binary NOT crosscompiled and still no go
<ioria> Kingsy[m], that was stupid, you're in text mode
<Simonious> the wrong binary gives: -bash: ./mod: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<Simonious> which is no surprise
<Simonious> the correct binary gives: -bash: ./mods: No such file or directory
<k1l_> ioria: some nvidia cards have issues with ttys
<Simonious> which makes no sense
<Simonious> I can rename it..
<Simonious> ls it
<ioria> k1l_, i see
<Simonious> but when I try to run it.. fail
<ioria> Kingsy[m], woth a try, then
<guest-2tf4GE> im at the heart of the enemy what should we do decentralize the vote.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: ioria nomodeset is still worth a shot . see what results .
<ioria> right
<k1l_> yes, doestn harm to test once
<Kingsy[m]> Ok 1 second.
<ioria> Kingsy[m], press shift and then 'tab' or 'e'
<ioria> Kingsy[m], wait... by default (idk why) mini sets itself with 'quiet splash' ...   remove it
<Kingsy[m]> Naa I can't get a grub menu with either shift tab or e
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  tab and e is the second step, first you need to get grub screen
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  keep up with shift
<Kingsy[m]> Oh. How do I remove quiet splash sorry haha missed that.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: EFI system ? then it is the escape key ( spammed ) that grub looks for .
<thesinding> Hey
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  first you need the grub screen
<Kingsy[m]> Got.it
<Kingsy[m]> 1 second
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  you need to edit the 'vmlinux line'
<Simonious> ahh, got it
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  https://www.google.it/search?q=ubuntu+nomodeset&client=ubuntu&hs=j75&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwixxJLkpPLRAhVDWhoKHRDUCJsQ_AUICSgC&biw=1309&bih=673#imgrc=zmdfwV1iRJGJVM:
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah I see it... Splash quiet.
<Simonious> needed: gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  remove it and add nomodeset
<Simonious> I don't know the difference between the hf and non hf - anyone?
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  then ctrl+x or f10
<thesinding> I´ve encrypted some drive, but now when I try and hibernate the pc, the drives will not read correctly, I get an input output error.. Is it because of the swap ?.. The drives are opened by a keyfile.. At boot it goes passphrase -> main drive -> opens other drives with keyfile
<Kingsy[m]> Booting
<Kingsy[m]> Hopes and waits....
<jaith> I want to make sure that ssh only accepts key-pair authentication. Default SSHD_config allows PAM. Should I disable any PAM-related settings? The warnings in sshd_conf look a little worrisome
<Kingsy[m]> Just a black screen ....
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  wait a bit then try to open a console
<sathed> ioria: It works! I had to restart the service (and find a machine to test it on), but it works! Thanks!
<Kingsy[m]> Hmm just a total black screen. No console will open with ctrl alt f1
<ioria> sathed, good job
<thxffo> how to enable passwordless sudo?
<wedgie> thxffo: for a user, a group, or what?
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  reboot and add   text 8in addition to nomodeset)
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  reboot and add   text (in addition to nomodeset)
<wedgie> thxffo: only certain commands, or all commands?
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<k1l_> ioria: text doesnt work with systemd
<ioria> oh, yep
<k1l_> ioria: multiuser.target or something similar is needed now
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  ^ k1l_
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Try as ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' .
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  maybe systemd.unit=multi-user.target     but removing splash should have worked
<Kingsy[m]> Ok 1 second
<Kingsy[m]> I can't even get the grub menu up now. Pressing escape doesn't work anymore.
<Kingsy[m]> It just exists the splash screen and goes to the files blocks output and hangs
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: efi only has a 3 second window of opportunity .
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<Kingsy[m]> Ah sorrry yeah
<Kingsy[m]> Ok I'll add that systemd string
<ioria> Kingsy[m],   bur remove splash
<iffi> Sometimes when my Ubuntu laptop goes to sleep, the screen freezes
<iffi>               at the login. The mouse moves, but I can't type my password. Does
<iffi>               anyone know of a solution?
<Kingsy[m]> ioria and quiet right?
<ioria> Kingsy[m],   yep
<Kingsy[m]> Ok ctrl x
<Kingsy[m]> Still just a black screen
<Kingsy[m]> Oh crap I forgot about nomodeset
<Kingsy[m]> Haha
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I have had better results by removing quiet splash and ALL after . then inserting the desired boot options .
<ioria> Kingsy[m],   black screen is weird, you should have the boor sequence , at least
<ioria> *boot
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: ioria Time for md5sum verification ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, maybe :þ
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah...
<ioria> Kingsy[m],   ^ Bashing-om
<Kingsy[m]> Does it matter where I add the options? Just where I removed the quiet splash option?
<dorkmafia> i'm having issues installing ubuntu 16.04 on my hp z820 workstation :( it just reboots
<Kingsy[m]> Md5sum on the iso I used.?
<Bashing-om> ioria: As you day .. does not make sense we do not at least see the boot messages .
<ted_> witam piszcie coś po polsku
<ioria> Bashing-om, yeah ...
<Kingsy[m]> After $vt_handoff?
<ioria> Kingsy[m],   nope, before
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah got that.
<noimnotninevolt> ted_: #ubuntu-pl
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah just a blank screen.....
<ioria> Kingsy[m],   in alternative to nomodeset you can try   nouveau.modeset=0
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I would remove it also . as there is no GUI for the $vt_handoff . But also need to know we have a firm foundation here that the install .iso is not corrupted .
<Kingsy[m]> Does it matter that I am running it through a av receiver to the TV? I guess not as before I inserted this card I had Ubuntu running on here just fine
<Kingsy> OK on a pc now
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  from grub you can also choose recovery
<Kingsy> ioria: 8a696da2b30bc335fabc1e4a0aac735d is th md5sum of the iso I used
<sharon_so> sorry if this is off topic, i developed an app and i am looking for ways to test it, things that can go wrong from the OS, like sending it a sigterm (kill -9), shutting down the network interface and bringing it back on, so i'm interested to see if there is something i can re-use or at least get some ideas from
<Kingsy> I copied it to the usb stick like this --> dd bs=4M if=/path/to/mini.iso of=/dev/sdb status=progress && sync
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  looks good
<Kingsy[m]> Ok I am in recovery mode.
<Kingsy[m]> Works just fine. I see the menu and all
<wedgie> sharon_so: kill -9 isn't sigterm
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  well, now you could remount rw the system  and edit /etc/default/grub
<sharon_so> wedgie: sorry, ter,inating the app in different ways.
<Kingsy[m]> Ok dropping into a shell
<Kingsy[m]> Oh some errors have appeared behind the menu..
<Kingsy[m]> Dependency failed for swap
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  ohhh
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  maybe it was hanging
<funabashi> guys i have problem with php on my website. after i did an upgrade. now php on apache doesnt work..
<ioria> Kingsy[m], bad partitioning ?
<Kingsy[m]> Hmm I just used guided... Using the installer..
<k1l_> Kingsy[m]: so it worked until you installed the nvidia card? did you install the nvidia driver?
<Kingsy[m]> k1l_ this is a fresh installation so no not yet.
<Kingsy[m]> Ioria I could reinstall?
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  it's a laptop ?
<Kingsy[m]> Htpc
<Kingsy[m]> So no full pc
<ioria> Kingsy[m],  no idea, sy
<Kingsy[m]> Would you say edit grub or reinstall? Not really sure what I am editing in grub
<Kingsy[m]> Ioria one thing... When I installed but selected the gnome desktop option it worked... But as soon as I installed the nvidia drivers it hung on boot... So I reinstalled withoit a gui
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Ioria has left the channel . Look as ^ . then perhaps purge the Nvidia driver, see what the hardware is and then match a driver ??
<Kingsy[m]> Doesn't really explain why the system won't boot withoit the gui
<Bray90820> What's the command to check the process of DD
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: True, as I do not expect a proprietary driver to come into play until loading the GUI .
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah
<ZeZu> Bray90820, check the process?   like process ID  or you mean progress?
<Bray90820> Yes I meant progress
<Kingsy[m]> Reinstalling now.. but this seems pointless
<mcphail> Bray90820: you send a "kill -USR1" to the process
<ZeZu> Bray90820,  if it's already running you can't (easily) ,  but if you're writing to a file you can check file size vs expected output
<mcphail> ZeZu: not true, I'm afraid. Read the man page
<ZeZu> for dd ?
<mcphail> ZeZu: yes
<Bray90820> ZeZu: I was given a command a while back where I could check it if it was running by entering the command in a new terminal window
<mcphail> ZeZu: "Sending a USR1 signal to a running 'dd' process makes it print I/O statistics to standard error and then resume copying."
<ZeZu> Bray90820 you can try the kill command mcphail just said,  but I don't know how that works
<ZeZu> mcphail, I don't have that on my man page,  usefull to know :)
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: The instructions to do so are in the ' man dd ' result .
<mcphail> ZeZu: I think there is an even newer version of "dd" which accepts a flag and prints progress as it goes. But I don't think it was present on the version from 16.04
<ZeZu> yeah i know of two ways to do it when you execute the command
<Kingsy[m]> Installing now.. trying withoit a swap
<mcphail> ZeZu: actully, looks as if you run dd with "status=progress" as a flag it will show real time progress :)
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I am of the opinion that the system expects a swap ( until 17.04 ) and having a swap is cheap insurance .
<ZeZu> mcphail, on newer dd yes there is status
<ZeZu> or pipe through pv on older versions
<ZeZu> USR1 is new to me
<Kingsy[m]> Oh right.
<Kingsy[m]> Well this is going to fail then..
<Kingsy[m]> Hahab
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: take a look at the partioning ? ' sudo parted -l ' .
<Bray90820> ZeZu: if you are wondering "sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)"  works
<Kingsy[m]> Ok two mins
<ZeZu> Bray90820,  no these guys know what they are talking about I had little doubt
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing you gonna be online a while?
<tarball> hello everyone, how can I bulk edit metadata of non-image files?
<Kingsy[m]> Going to install gnome desktop again... See if that works... No proprietary driver
<tripkin> I am having trouble with an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. I am hoping someone can take a look at the post and help me. Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23913577/
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Yeah , I be here as much as I can . But I got an issue now on my system that I am investigating . ( now what would freeze top ? ) .
<Kingsy[m]> Ah
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: As I ponder and check I will also do you .
<Kingsy[m]> Just finishing the installation now... Let's see if it boots
<longerstaff13> Hello all, I would like to ask a question.
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om ok that booted.... Wtf
<ubuntu_newbie> hello all - I am trying to change a file extension recursively.... the only thing I found is this command, which only changes the file extension within the same directory
<ubuntu_newbie> for f in *.yml; do mv -- "$f" "${f%.yml}.yaml"; done
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I would hazard - only as a guess - somewhere the graphic's driver got combubalated ?
<longerstaff13> Why is my external monitor, that supports 1280x1024, keeping to only 1024x768?
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: can either use globstar to match files recursively, or do some find -exec magick. Probably best to take this to #bash
<ubuntu_newbie> hello thanks wedgie
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om now the question is. How do I get the nvidia drivers on there... Last time I installed it I wrecked it
<Kingsy[m]> I used the GUI to install it last time.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I have great faith in the ystem . let the sytem choose the driver it wants ; ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om even tho it crashed it last time?
<Kingsy[m]> I have literally installed it exactly the same
<kneeki> Anyone know if there is a recommended third-party startup application manager for Ubuntu? I'm running i3-gaps.
<longerstaff13> Why is my external monitor, that supports 1280x1024, keeping to only 1024x768?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: What is the card ? We can check with nVidia and verify what driver(s) is recommended for linux .
<Kingsy[m]> Its a nvidia geforce gt 730
<Kingsy[m]> Gk208
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: since you're too shy to ask in #bash: shopt -s globstar; for f in **/*.yml; do mv -- "$f" "${f%.yml}.yaml"; done
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Gimme a bit to bring a browser back on-line .
<Kingsy[m]> Alright.
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: test that by adding "echo" before mv before you run it on anything important
<ubuntu_newbie> thank you so much wedgie!  I stepped away to get some snacks lol
<ubuntu_newbie> wish I could do that command line but I think it has to be a script
<homelessjerry> grabbing a snack - always a fatal mistake
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: how do you mean?
<ubuntu_newbie> wedgie: like typing [shopt -s globstar; for f in **/*.yml; do mv -- "$f" "${f%.yml}.yaml";] on the command line
<tarball> hello everyone, how can I bulk edit metadata of non-image files?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us . Anything from 361 to 378 should work .
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om I see 340.17?
<ubuntu_newbie> without the brackets of course :)
<Bashing-om> LinAGKar: NO ! what you did was install nvidia-current ! .. no ..what we want is most likely 367 .
<wedgie> tarball: I think you're going to need to be more detailed in what you're trying to do. That question seems very vague
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om ok how do I install one specifically ?
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: a script is just some commands in a text file. I'm not sure what you mean.
<Kingsy[m]> Also should I remove nouveau?
<tarball> wedgie, I'd like to remove metadata from files of various formats
<wedgie> what kind of metadata?
<ubuntu_newbie> wedgie: do I need a done; after the do mv-- command?
<tarball> wedgie, just metadata
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Again I have faith in the system :)
<Tahr-Poop> kneeki, xfce startup manager
<Kingsy[m]> Haha om
<Kingsy[m]> Oo
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<Kingsy[m]> Ffs
<kneeki> Tahr-Poop: Thanks, I'll give that a shot. :)
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: the done is part of the for loop syntax
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: The driver install will take care of nouveau .
<Kingsy[m]> Test restarting first
<Kingsy[m]> I have no faith...
<Kingsy[m]> Ok it worked.. installing the drivers now
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: if you want to make a script out of it just copy past it into a text file and put #!/bin/bash as the first line
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I have messed about with computers longer than I care to think about .. 'buntu is the best thing since sliced bread .
<ubuntu_newbie> wedgie: again thank you so much!  I know I have to name it as <file>.sh and probably need to chmod+x to make it executable
<ubuntu_newbie> although strange I tried to do chmod+x and I get a "chmod+x" command not found (ubuntu)
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om can I see which driver its going to use before I install it?
<wedgie> tarball: metadata can mean a few things. If you're talking about things like exif data on images then that is specific to the file type so you'll need a utility for each file type. If you're talking about things like modified time and so on then that can be done with ''touch'' or similar
<Kingsy[m]> Also if it doesn't work and I purge nvidia* will it reinstate nouveau?
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: doesn't need to be .sh (and some, including myself, would say it shouldn't be since it isn't a sh script, it is a bash script. And furthermore it is an executable so typically wouldn't have an extension at all)
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: chmod +x   (needs the space
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: but if you're runing it as a script be mindful of where you run it from. Don't want it to go changing files in a place other than you had in mind
<tarball> wedgie, they are not image files, but mostly text. like odt, pdf, html..
<tarball> and of course plain text, too
<Bashing-om> ki
<wedgie> tarball: so are you talking about filesystem metadata such as modified time and such?
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om 367 it seems
<ubuntu_newbie> wedgie: thank you for being very thorough - I think I could put the word "echo" before mv to test it out
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Sorry, I do not recall .. you can however see the list it will choose from ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<tarball> wedgie, yes, and others, too
<ubuntu_newbie> and  yes, i am going to try a test folder not the real deal
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: always a wise step before running something potentially destructive ;)
<Kingsy[m]> Building the kernel .Module now.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Uh Huh .. 367 was the one I had in mind that the sytem would choose :)
<Kingsy[m]> Heh
<wedgie> tarball: then check out the touch(1) command
<Kingsy[m]> How about rolling this back if it breaks the system?
<wedgie> you can use it to diddle the various attributes of files
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: And yeah . when the proprietary driver is removed .. then the nouveau driver "should" be re-instated by the system .
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: i'm still not sure you you can't just paste the command at the shell prompt, though. Why does it have to be in a script?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: No roll back .. but simple - when you know - to purge and RE-install a driver .
<wedgie> *why you can't
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om can I do that via the recovery console? Because iirc its read only...
<ubuntu_newbie> sory got disconnected
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: to repeat my last statement in case you missed it: i'm still not sure why you can't just paste the command at the shell prompt, though. Why does it have to be in a script?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: well. a couple of ways one can remount the file system from recovery . Me, I am terminal minded and I do ' mount -o remount,rw / ' ---- to mount r/w .
<ubuntu_newbie> wedgie: yes I did try that
<ubuntu_newbie> typing this into the command prompt:  shopt -s globstar; for f in **/*.yml; do mv -- "$f" "${f%.yml}.yaml"
<wedgie> you missed the final ; done
<ubuntu_newbie> but it just pops up a '>' in the next line, like its expecting some input
<ubuntu_newbie> oh
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om yeah that's broken now.. the screen is stuck at "stopping user manager for uid 112"
<Kingsy[m]> Just under stopped nvidia persistence daemon
<gartral> hey all, major problem, I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop and I've gotten to where it asked me if I want to erase disk or partition myself, I want to erase and use the encryption buuut the install now button isn't activating
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Yuk . What can you now boot too ? Makes no sense that the system is choking on the 367 version driver .
<ubuntu_newbie> wedgie: thanks so much, it worked!
<Kingsy[m]> I can get into the recovery console I think 1 second
<wedgie> ubuntu_newbie: :)
<tarball> wedgie, I also have another question with altering metadata. can altered metadata be reverted to the original?
<wedgie> tarball: uh, i think once you change it you won't be able to see what it was any more. Well, short of some serious forensics work.
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah I can get into the console.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: ' mount -o remount,rw / (Note there is no space after the comma.)' ; and ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' reboot and should come up on the nouveau driver .
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<tarball> wedgie, I see, thank you very much for your help and suggested tools
<tarball> I also have another question..is there a way to convert ods files (spreadsheets) to odt or text?
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om ok. That worked.. back in the system.
<myke> export as csv
<tarball> a command or gui tool?
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om perhaps I should install a newer driver specifically?
<Kingsy[m]> Directly from nvidia?
<myke> you can actually run libreoffice in headless mode and do a conversion from the command line
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: NO on a OEM install ,, we have a trusted PPA for the newer drivers . iffen ya want to try .
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om what do you think? Worth a try?
<Kingsy[m]> If so what's the ppa info?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Sure ,, can not hurt to try .. have a read : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om For GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs use `nvidia-304` (304.132
<Kingsy[m]> Is this not the issue? It was using the wrong driver?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Nope again see: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us .
<Guest62067> Hey guys. I was wondering about something a bit special... I haven't found in google the right answer and I'd love to some pointers on where to look those stuff
<unkn0wn7> I want to run X window inside tmux. That's the top goal. I've used so far x11vnc to allow remote gui communication, but I need a client that can render inside a terminal window an X window. Anyone has pointers on where to look for, or docs on how I can implement in myself something like that?
<ConnyOnny> If anybody's interested in reporting a bug: In Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, the package gespeaker is missing a dependency to python-dbus. I'm just not in the mood for creating a Launchpad account, researching which Ubuntu versions are affected etc.
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. (How) can I install a Python 3.6?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Maybe we best make sure of what we are in fact working with . what reports ' sudo lshw -C display ' ? for the card .
<BlackDalek> is there any way to remove a "Windows Live" account from "Online Accounts" in system stettings since the account-plugin-windows-live package no longer exists? Clicking the "Remove" button has no effect.
<BlackDalek> settings*
<nacc> Schwarzbaer: on 16.10/17.04, you can install python3.6, or you can build from source, or you could look for a PPA
<BlackDalek> alternatively, does anyone know what account-plugin-windows-live package has been replaced with? I want to get rid of the blank line in Online Accounts where windows live used to live.
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om sorry about that. Let.me see
<nacc> BlackDalek: it wasn't replaced per the hcangelog, it was removed because it was uninstallable
<nacc> BlackDalek: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/account-plugins/account-plugins_0.13+17.04.20161206-0ubuntu1/changelog (0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1)
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om gk208 geforce gt 730
<BlackDalek> nacc, that's fine... now I just need to find out how to remove the old entry for it in the online accounts in system settings.. the "Remove" button has no effect.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: K; we should be golden .. any driver from 361 to 378 .
<nacc> BlackDalek: no idea, could be a bug of course :)
<daniel123> Anyone know ho to get the spellchecker to work in Open Office. 'Tools' toolbar missing to writing aids.
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om ok I'll add that ppa
<bill_lx> where does apt store its list of installed packages
<BlackDalek> nacc, the only work around I could find for this bug was to install the missing account-plugin package then remove the entry from online accounts... but since the package no longer exists, it makes it difficult to remove. Perhaps someone knows the location of a file I could edit to remove the entry?
<Bashing-om> bill_lx: Depends on what you are seeking .. maybe " /var/lib/dpkg/info " ??
<nacc> BlackDalek: checking, but i genuinely don't know. let me see what was in that package before (filewise)
<bill_lx> problem is dpkg -l and other such commands do not show all installed packages - they are ther but not shown - i am using xchat but it doesn't show
<bill_lx> would like to refresh the 'list' if possible
<BlackDalek> nacc, don't stress over it. It's not important. I was just asking in case someone knew an easy way to fix it.
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om ok installing 378
<Bashing-om> bill_lx: Only shows what the package manager is aware of . If you installed from some alternate then dpkg will have nothing to track .
<Kingsy[m]> Might as well go for the newest one I can have...
<plgos> Hello
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: in 16.10 .. might be a good thing to install the latest driver :)
<bill_lx> apparently i have overwritten list - is prog that can search my install and make new list?
<Kingsy[m]> Fingers crossed. But at least I can uninstall.. no more reinstalling Ubuntu
<Kingsy[m]> Still confused why I couldn't get it to work without a gui
<Bashing-om> bill_lx: Well, we can re-build some index files . which do you think are corrupted ?
<Kingsy[m]> Rebootinf
<Kingsy[m]> Nope same issue.
<nacc> BlackDalek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23914038/ try the files listed there i guess?
<Kingsy[m]> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/341920/fix-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-16-04-when-getting-the-stopping-user-manager-for-u
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om you sure that's not the way to go?
<bill_lx> don't know - is annoying to use program that doesn't show as installed - all packages that don't show were either original or installed thru supplied means
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: well .. in that case we start looking at log files . see what the system reports . Now ya getting over my skill level . but we can at least take a look . '' OR is this a user config issye . quick way to check . boot into the guest account .
<Bashing-om> issye/issue*
<Kingsy[m]> Um well I am back at the recovery console.
<tomreyn> gartral:  are you still looking for help with this installer issue?
<Kingsy[m]> I can't look at logs because I can't book into anything
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Lemme restart a browser . gimme a bit .
<Kingsy[m]> Ok cool
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: We are not going to OEM .. but as a thought . have up updated the system ? ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<Kingsy[m]> No I haven't actually.
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om can I do this in the recovery console ?
<Kingsy[m]> Or should I remove the driver first?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Ho kay ! That mighr be .. let's do the updates .. and see then what results .
<gartral> tomreyn: nope
<tomreyn> gartral: how did you solve it then?
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om updates via the recovery console nvidia still installed ok?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: No, let's try to update as is . ( but yeah the driver builds on the current installed/in-use kernel ) .
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Be ok from recovery IF ya remount r/w .
<gartral> tomreyn: I hit back then continue and it lit up, I'm attributing it to a hardwaree error as I'm using an oooooold HDD
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<Kingsy[m]> Ok updated
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om rebooting...
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Annnddd .. upgraded ? then reboot and let's see the effect :)
<Kingsy[m]> Same issue as before.
<tomreyn> gartral: oh, then be sure to check the disk for defects by installing smartmon tools after installation. and run this in a temrinal, then get help here interpreting its output: sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda
<Kingsy[m]> But now it's hanging at the clean files blocks output like earlier
<Kingsy[m]> I am uninstalling the drivers now.. get it back online.
<gartral> tomreyn: I've already tested the drive, It's been overheated in it's life and is prone to what I call "HDDheimers" where it forgets it's supposed to be doing stuff.. it's not on a mission critical installation
<Kingsy[m]> Ok its working again....
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om hmm so do you have any thoughts?
<remixos_helpme> hello could anyone help me with what i think is a simple problem
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: running fine now with 378 ? Then all I can surmise is the build on old software . ( why it it important on a new install to make sure it is then fully updated as the 1st priority )
<Kingsy[m]> No I mean it's working again after I removed the driver
<Kingsy[m]> What is prime-select?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: th driver PPA still active ? .. ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' see now if the system installs the 378 version driver ; and now that the system is updated will come up all happy from a reboot .
<remixos_helpme> what directory is "/" in ubuntu?
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<Industrial> Hi!
<wedgie> remixos_helpme: it is the root. The very beginning of everything else
<Kingsy[m]> Does anyone know what prime select is?
<remixos_helpme> is it the directory that contains bin, boot, cdrom, home, etc?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: We running hubrid graphics ?? mid ya I "think" prome-select' to be what was "nvidia-prime . Now we do need to KNOW pastebin - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - .
<Industrial> I want to deploy Kubernetes on Ubuntu and I am being redirected to https://jujucharms.com/canonical-kubernetes from the kubernetes documentation. I have followed these steps: https://kubernetes.io/docs/getting-started-guides/ubuntu . I am getting the error message "Uneable to find: /home/tom/.local/share/juju/accounts.yaml".
<Industrial> I don't want to deploy to any cloud. I want to run this locally for the first time to test it.
<Kingsy[m]> Ok 1 second
<Industrial> And maybe develop on it, before I run it in production
<wedgie> remixos_helpme: yes. It contains everything
<barnito> YAAAAY!!!
<remixos_helpme> @wedgie i'm trying to launch remix os from grub, but it says i don't have a file called kernel in the /remix folder but i do so i was wondering if i had the file in the wrong place
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om https://hastebin.com/unapetesop.pl
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: look'n .
<wedgie> remixos_helpme: uh, no idea. Consider asking in #remixos
<bigstu80> Hi all, I'm trying to set up ubuntu server headless on some old hardware. No onboard video and when I pull the GPU it's getting stuck during startup. Unfortunately it doesn't get far enough for SSH to work - any thoughts?
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om the reason I mentioned prime select is its mentioned in additional drivers in software and updates in the gui
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Nope single card . No idea now of what 'prime-select' is doing on the system . what now shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' .
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om oh
<Kingsy[m]> This thing in software updates is to do with the CPU. Intel micro codrle
<ilhami> what the beep guys?
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: uppdateing the CPU micro-code is a good thing to do .
<Industrial> How do I undo `sudo lxd init` ?
<Industrial> I picked Auto for IPV6 and I should have said None
<Industrial> lxc finger keeps failing. I don't know why :(
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om nvidia prime is in that list.
<Industrial> my `conjure-up` install of Kubernetes is failing because `lxc-finger` returns an error.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: pastebin the oitput . I did not expect to see ' nvidia-prome
<Bashing-om> prime' *
<Kingsy[m]> Ok
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om https://hastebin.com/masotapexu.rb
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om this is it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559576 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Xenial) "Ubuntu GNOME boots to black screen when using proprietary Nvidia drivers" [Critical,Triaged]
<Kingsy[m]> Looks like a bug with gnome....
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: I do not understand here all I do not know " (standard input)-Kernel driver in use: nouveau " BUT -> "ii  nvidia-378" can not have both in use at the same time else there is a driver conflict .
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om isn't that because I had installed the nvidia driver but not restarted tet?
<daniel123> Anyone know ho to get the spellchecker to work in Open Office. 'Tools' toolbar missing to writing aids.
<Industrial> Hi. If I run `sudo usermod -A -G lxd tom` then that works so I assume my user is in that group. When I run `groups` it is not in there.
<Industrial> How do I get my user in the lxd group?
<Industrial> I'm getting permission errors on running lxc commands without sudo
<k1l_> daniel123: install the l10n package for your language for libreoffice?
<BlackDalek> I am trying to remove the windows live line from the Online Accounts in system settings... The "Remove" button has no effect. I found this file: /usr/share/accounts/services/windows-live-mail.service ... is it safe to delete this file?
<nacc> Industrial: logout and log back in
<vittorio> programmi trasformatori uscita
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: ^^ took a bit to read the bug report . Maybe applicable in your case also ( this though is optimus ) . ^^ We can reboot and get a new reports and see if there are driver conflicts .
<BlackDalek> nacc, btw, none of the files listed in your pastebin post were on my system. ;)
<nacc> BlackDalek: well, that makes sense if the package is no longer available -- i assume it was an upgrade from 14.04 to now?
#ubuntu 2017-02-03
<BlackDalek> nacc upgrade was from 14.04 to 15.04 to 15.10 to 16.04 ...and the "bug" has been in the last few upgrade - I just never bothered to do anything about it until now.
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om going to try unity.. see if the bug is with gnome.
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: - as this is a server // maybe ya like xfce the better for a GUI ?
<nacc> BlackDalek: ah ok ...
<nacc> BlackDalek: i really don't know, sorry
<Kingsy[m]> I am not sure see. I want something super easy to navigate with a little touchpad and keyboard.
<Kingsy[m]> Gnome seemed like a good choice. But maybe not.
<Kingsy[m]> Not sure about xfce why do you suggest that? Any reason?
<BlackDalek> Is it safe to delete  /usr/share/accounts/services/windows-live-mail.service from my system since the windows live plugin no longer exists?
<nacc> BlackDalek: taht comes from evolution-data-server-online-accounts
<RemixOShelp> is ext4 the default file system for ubuntu?
<nacc> BlackDalek: afaict, unrelated to the account-plugin stuff
<k1l_> RemixOShelp: yes
<BlackDalek> nacc, oh ok.
<RemixOShelp> hmm ok
<BlackDalek> I'll leave it then
<xangua> Kingsy[m]: gnome has nice touch gestures, but xfce is usable, unity has nice keyboard shortcuts
<RemixOShelp> can i ask anything here, like grub related questions too
<BaggaTea> Hi all. is there a way to get info on an unattended-upgrade?
<BaggaTea> like, how much effing longer it's going to take
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: xfce is light and extremely easy to configure if ya handy with editing files . // on another note not to rub salt in a wound -> I run a nVidia710 card on gnome3 on release 17.04 that is flawless with nouveau as the driver .
<Industrial> Where do I go for help with Juju and Conjure Up ?
<nacc> Industrial: #ubuntu-server
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah I mean nouveau would be ok I guess...
<foul_owl> What are the keyboard shortcuts to move forward/backward by word with bash + xterm? It's supposed to be alt+f/b but that doesn't work with xterm. Thanks!
<Bashing-om> RemixOShelp: So long as it is 'buntu related you may ask ( but my smart bucket may be be big enough ) .
<RemixOShelp> <RemixOShelp> I'm trying to launch Remix OS from GRUB, but when I attempt to I get three errors: [15:50] <RemixOShelp> "no such device: /remix/system.img [15:51] <RemixOShelp> file /remix/kernel not found" [15:51] <RemixOShelp> you need to load the kernel first [15:51] <RemixOShelp> but i have those files in the /remix folder [15:52] <RemixOShelp> and this is what i have added in the 40_custom file [15:52] <RemixOShelp> menuentr
<RemixOShelp> menuentry 'Remix OS' --class android-x86 {         insmod part_gpt         search --file --no-floppy --set=root /remix/system.img         linux /remix/kernel root=/dev/ram0 androidboot.hardware=remix_x86_64 androidboot.selinux=permissive CMDLINE         initrd /remix/initrd.img }'
<hggdh> RemixOShelp: please use pastenbin. It is diffiult to read what you posted
<nacc> RemixOShelp: but i'm guessing you actually want the remix support channel, not ubuntu...
<RemixOShelp> im hoping its a simpler case of me not understanding syntax
<RemixOShelp> and putting the files in the wrong folder
<RemixOShelp> sec im putting everything in a pastebin
<nacc> RemixOShelp: seems like asking #remixos is still more appropriate
<RemixOShelp> i tried #remixos and #grub so far
<RemixOShelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23914608/
<RemixOShelp> well heres to hoping bashing's smart bucket is big enough
<Bashing-om> RemixOShelp: Well, does the kernel exist where it should .? Mount the install and ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '  and check the /boot partition ' ls -al /boot/ ' .
<RemixOShelp> i think i have it in the right folder, i have the kernel in /remix
<RemixOShelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23914671/
<RemixOShelp> thats my ls -al /boot/
<Bashing-om> RemixOShelp: More I do not know than what I do know . but makes sense to me to put the kernel ya want to boot in the standard place, no ?
<k1l_> RemixOShelp: i dont see how this a ubuntu issue? better ask the remix os specialists about their stuff.
<RemixOShelp> i guess ill wait for an answer there then
<k1l_> RemixOShelp: if they dont answer in their support channels, then try their forums or where they do offer support. or you can ask generic questions in ##linux
<RemixOShelp> k thanks
<blocky> does anyone have an idea why my logitech K750 keyboard is generating events like XF86Back when I press the letter 'd'
<Kingsy[m]> Man o man unity comes with a lot of stuff
<Kingsy[m]> This can't all be necessary
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Yepper .. remember ---- I did say xfce :)
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om xfce makes no sense for an htpc the menu is all wrong for it... I wont have a mouse really... Just a crappy touchpad
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: K . we use what works the best .. and unity is the heavy weight DE .
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah.. probably not ideal either.
<Kingsy[m]> Gnome fits hesf
<Kingsy[m]> Best
<Kingsy[m]> But it's broke so it seems unless I stick with nouveau
<K4B00M> hey
<K4B00M> Any software developers in here, specifically for C++ ?
<K4B00M> I have some questions
<bazhang> ##c++ K4B00M
<UserUS> Does anyone know how to enable pipelight to use an integrated context menu in a virtual lab. It is web based.
<K4B00M> It kept saying that my messages were not sending to the ##C++
<K4B00M> I dont know why
<K4B00M> I will retry
<K4B00M> sorry
<bazhang> pipelight?
<bazhang> where did you get pipelight from
<UserUS> added a repository and apt-get
<bazhang> !info pipelight
<ubottu> Package pipelight does not exist in yakkety
<nacc> UserUS: then contact the repository's owner
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: We still may have a driver conflict ?? . Is the proprietary driver installed now ? If so what returns ' sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* ' ?
<bazhang> thats not an ubuntu repo
<UserUS> I have 16.04, and I checked the forum, no one has the same question
<Kingsy[m]> Going to install it now.. 2 mins
<nacc> UserUS: no, you have 16.04 + some repository it sounds like.
<nacc> UserUS: so you need to contact the owner of "some repository", in this case, for support
<UserUS> nacc: its from the developer
<nacc> UserUS: ... so contact the developer. Not this channel's responsibility.
<bazhang> UserUS, so contact them
<UserUS> nacc: Didn't say it was, just asked if anyone here knew.
<bazhang> UserUS, it's not an ubuntu issue
<UserUS> it's silverlight 5.1 in ubuntu
<UserUS> regardless of where it came from
<bazhang> !info silverlight
<ubottu> Package silverlight does not exist in yakkety
<tonyt> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in yakkety
<UserUS> I don't have yakkety
<bazhang> UserUS, the point is, it's not something ubuntu supports, so ask them for support
<UserUS> I have 16.04
<UserUS> It is, because it works
<nacc> UserUS: this channel is for supporting Ubuntu and packages that come from Ubuntu. Whatever it is that you installed is not from Ubuntu.
<nacc> UserUS: or you're not telling us the correct name for the package if it does.
<siva_machina> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 24.0.0.194ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<UserUS> nacc: https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<james__> exit
<nacc> UserUS: yes, note how that's *not* ubuntu? it's either a PPA or wine-staging being used?
<siva_machina> @tonyt
<UserUS> nacc: it's a ppa, and I'm not asking ubuntu, im asking ubuntu users
<UserUS> maybe someone else has it
<nacc> !ppa | UserUS
<ubottu> UserUS: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> UserUS: PPAs are not supported...
<nacc> UserUS: as we've been saying ... it's not part of Ubuntu. So it's not supported. So it's offtopic for this channel.
<nacc> UserUS: you can contact the developers from that page, or use the LP Questions or any number of other options, I'd think.
<siva_machina> #ubuntu-offtopic
<foul_owl> What are the keyboard shortcuts to move forward/backward by word with bash + xterm? It's supposed to be alt+f/b but that doesn't work with xterm. Thanks!
<Kingsy[m]> Bashing-om works perfect. So it's a bug in Ubuntu gnome.
<UserUS> nacc: you need some tea
<Bashing-om> Kingsy[m]: Well, that is good to know in lots of respects . Consider joining the bug report and adding info to help get it fixed ( above my skill level ) .
<Kingsy[m]> Yeah will do
<SITM> hello
<SITM> the load on my server is showing ~ 3 but there is hardly any CPU activity.  So would disk IO contribute to that load?
<nacc> SITM: yes, uninterruptible sleep (disk wait often) is attributed as load
<SITM> what is a good command line tool to see disk load?  iotop?
<SITM> hmmm.. maybe I want atop
<SITM> all of the disks show ~ 1% util ... besides disk IO and CPU, what else does load reflect?
<jon__> do any of you have an xps15/5510 with ubuntu on it?
<nacc> SITM: do you have any zombie processes?
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me getting netflix to wrok?
<wedgie> AlexPortable: there are supposed to be plugins for chrome or firefox. Have you tried those?
<AlexPortable> which plugins?
<katisto> AlexPortable netflix works on ubuntu for me
<AlexPortable> for me not
<AlexPortable> what should i use?
<katisto> AlexPortable maybe you need icetea plugin?
<ZeZu> uhm,  what does the netflix site say?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable: there are supposed to be plugins for chrome or firefox. Have you tried those?
<ZeZu> that you need flash or silverlight?
<AlexPortable> make sure you are using an offical version of firefox
<katisto> I don't have flash installed and netflix works in chrome
<ZeZu> I think it uses silverlight
<ZeZu> I forgot it's been a while since i've used it
<ZeZu> but I think there was an HTML5 version they pushed later
<AlexPortable> well how do i make sure im using an offical version of firefox?
<drama> netflix is supposed to work out of the box on this version of chrome https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<siva_machina> you do not need silverlight on Netflix. Either use Chrome or Firefox
<AlexPortable> i'm using firefox
<AlexPortable> but what special trick do i have to do
<siva_machina> Firefox you willl need to enable the drm and use a user agent switcher to make it look like you are useing Chrome
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> i did
<siva_machina> Netflix has not updated there site to allow the use of the html5 on firefox even with the drm
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> it worked before somehow
<COSL04X> AlexPortable: you can use a agent switcher to look like Chrome on Mac and it will work
<siva_machina> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher-firefox/?src=ss
<siva_machina> I suggest that
<COSL04X> thanks siva_machina
<siva_machina> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/56.0.2924.87 Safari/537.36
<siva_machina> then modify the chrome for Linux to use that string
<jon__> how significant are the changes between Ubuntu 14 and 16?
<AlexPortable> chrome seems to work without changing user agent
<siva_machina> Then Netflix should work
<COSL04X> yes chrome on its own will also work
<AlexPortable> why not firefox?
<siva_machina> Because Netflix has not updated there site to use Firefoxs user agent string
<COSL04X> i don't remember exactly why but it has to do with the browser, env variables and sandboxing
<siva_machina> on Linux
<cfhowlett> jon read the release notes for those details
<siva_machina> even though they have the nesscery drm now
<jon__> cfhowlett, I did
<cfhowlett> jon then you have the basic information and you can decide how "significant" those are
<jon__> the naming scheme is a bit confusing
<jon__> is 16.10 just a minor patch from 16.04? ie. along the same release path?
<cfhowlett> jon__, please read /msg ubottu names          for insight
<wedgie> jon__: the version numbers are just datestamps. No real bearing on anything else
<jon__> what is the LTS then? is it 16.x? 16.04? 16.10?
<COSL04X> LTS is Long Term Support
<COSL04X> 16.04
<jon__> right, but what version is that covering?
<jon__> ok
<jon__> I just got a new laptop with 14.04 on it and am trying to figure out if going to 16.04 is worth it or how much of a PITA it will be
<cfhowlett> jon_   14.04 is supported for 5 years.  sudo do-release-upgrade         will bring it to 16.04.
<COSL04X> You will find that the xx.04 are going to be LTS if they stick with their release structure
<wedgie> jon__: if its new then you don't have much to lose. Worst case is a clean reinstall
<jon__> right, the question is will things work
<jon__> its frustrating that the machine came with 14, 16.04 isnt that new
<wedgie> *shrug* Easy to fix
<wedgie> at least it didn't come with windows :P
<jon__> just doing an apt-get update broke wireless connectivity even within 14.04
<cfhowlett> jon__, so don't upgrade until necessary?
<COSL04X> Im still runing 16.04 on this System76 Gazelle for 4 months, get a feel for how the average person will buy and use it, will put something else on it later
<nacc> COSL04X: to be clear, every other xx.04 is LTS (e.g., 17.04 is not)
<jon__> do any of you have an XPS15/5510?
<jon__> dell's ubuntu support seems to leave a lot to be desired
<cfhowlett> jon__, look this is easy.  download 16.04.  make ubuntu USB.  plug in USB.  reboot laptop.  select USB as boot media.  Proceed to testing ...
<cfhowlett> and for DELL specific information, use the dell linux suppor fourms
<jon__> right, it seems like most of the dell special repo drivers have gotten merged upstream
<jon__> if I want to go to 16.04 -- is the update mechanism decent? or should I just wipe it out and reformat
<cfhowlett> http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f
<wedgie> jon__: i've always had good luck with the update mechanism. Never had one crap out on me yet
<jon__> and i would imagine you can go direct LTS -> LTS right?
<jon__> ie. no need to go 14 -> 15 -> 16
<cfhowlett> yes indeed
<keith_> Hello
<cfhowlett> jon__, I used to chase each release and update immediately.  Soon learned that the saner option was to install LTS only and upgrade after the .1 release.  YMMV
<wedgie> yeah, i find that the LTS's are where it is at as well. Especially now that non-LTS support is down to 9 months (couldn't believe they did that)
<jon__> wedgie, 9 months seems nuts
<jon__> fedora is fast but reasonable
<bazhang> jon__, lets stay on topic here please
<jon__> the biggest issue that worries me is this stupid dock support
<cfhowlett> jon__, that is something the DELL team needs to hear.  nothing to done from the ubuntu side until they perfect the drivers
<nacc> jon__: which dock is that?
<jon__> nacc, this one, its a usb-c dock http://www.dell.com/support/Article/us/en/4/SLN301105
<nacc> jon__: is it a displaylink one?
<nacc> jon__: if it is, they're a pain and not worth it (IMO) :)
<jon__> not sure what a dispalylink dock is
<cfhowlett> jon_ http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/f/4613/p/19678284/20974723#20974723
<root> hi all
<Industrial> I have lots of PPA's that are not working or incorrect. How do I remove them?
<jon__> cfhowlett, I guses I should get everything working in 14.04 at least
<jon__> image it, then try 16.04
<cfhowlett> sounds like a plan
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jon__> in terms of charging over usb-c is that handled at the bios level..?
<jon__> ie. if that works with windows, is the OS relevant?
<nacc> jon__: charging over usb-c is probably at the bios level
<jon__> usb-c seems like a very confusing standard
<bazhang> !ot | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> jon__, chatter elsewhere Please
<njcx> Hi
<AlexPortable> why would anyone use ubuntu-core over debian?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu core / lubuntu core
<AlexPortable> i'm using lxde
<njcx> because apt
<AlexPortable> uh debian has apt too
<njcx> maybe it is easy
<Bashing-om> AlexPortable: One take, because a core intall is light and very fast ! .. and only installs what apps you want . Totally under your control .
<AlexPortable> so is debian (net install)
<AlexPortable> just wondering which i should use
<siva_machina> I would think you would use ubuntu-core along side apt
<Bashing-om> AlexPortable: That is a polling question and best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<juan_> hello need to connect to a chanel that speek spanish
<cfhowlett> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cute_korean_girl> Hey I am just trying something out with the 4.10 rc6 kernel to test this thing out (So, I'm not using it expecting a stable kernel, I have a specific reason for using a beta kernel, just to get that out of the way) and I figured I'd try out the debs from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.10-rc6/ and see how that works before compiling it myself if I need to. I'm actually on mint 18.1, but I'm asking here
<cute_korean_girl> because they're the ubuntu debs for the kernel (and lets be honest, at that level there's not that much of a difference.) And I guess my question is, does anyone know if the nvidia drivers (not nouveau, the actual nvidia drivers) just straight up don't work on 4.10 yet? Or if it's a failure on my part that I cant get them to work?
<cfhowlett> cute_korean_girl, you have to ask mint.  they have their own support channelsl
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cute_korean_girl> Fair enough, like I said I was asking here cuz I was using the ubuntu kernel debs and that's where this issue popped up, so I thought they might just send me here. But yeah I'll try there, thanks
<juan_> ok how do i get my pc to reconace my dvr im using ubuntu 16.04 ltd
<Bashing-om> juan_: Graphic's drivers ? Intel amd AMD (ATI) come in the kernel, nothing else you need to do .
<dm1530> lanc
<darkhack> how to use snort
<darkhack> hello bro
<darkhack> anybody in here
<AlexPortable> Can I also do a bare minimum install while still keeping the full iso?
<Bashing-om> AlexPortable: Sure; After all the .iso is only a file .
<AlexPortable> because right now i have the idea it's pulling everything from the internet
<rafael> hi
<Bashing-om> AlexPortable: That is a fact .. all it needs it pulls in via the 'net . But the install medium is not touched .
<Guest69874> oi
<AlexPortable> is this also when using the full iso and installing bare minimum?
<Bashing-om> AlexPortable: I do not know that one can even do that - the "full iso" is a desktop install with all the bells and whistles .
<AlexPortable> oh okay
<darkhack> hey all, what the best of Penetration OS
<darkhack> quit
<andres_> :)
<xMopxShell> In gnome 3, how can i type (or copy from somewhere?) emoji?
<energizer> When I resume from suspend, my background and edges of windows look like this. https://imgur.com/a/faED7 How can I fix this?
<user__> bludnut
<gartral>  
<gartral> ok, this is weird, whenever my system goes to sleep or screensaver, my mouse cursor dissapears, i'm on ubuntu 16.04 LTS fresh install
<gartral> rather, it dissapears when i log bak in
<Jordan_U> gartral: Can you still (blindly) click things?
<Jordan_U> gartral: Is it visible at the lock screen?
<energizer> When I resume from suspend, my background and edges of windows look like this. https://imgur.com/a/faED7 How can I fix this?
<on3pk> So, on a scale of 1 to Moronic, how dumb is it to run docker inside a VPS?
<gartral> Jordan_U: yes and yes
<tubal> What do people think of the default rules for ufw in U 16.nn? Good enough?
<gartral> Jordan_U: sorry about the delay, had to field a dad who decided to unplug his desktop because "the cables took too much room"
<sisyphus> man wmctrl
<gartral> Jordan_U: an os update fixed it
<radkek> \quit
<tenos> Hello, I am having a slight issue with Chrome Remote Desktop, is there anyone around that might help?
<tenos> active for the ubuntu support channel...
<NickIgnat> t
<Vibor> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Vibor: dont join irc as root mate
<Vibor> I 'm new, why not?
<lotuspsychje> !root | Vibor
<ubottu> Vibor: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lotuspsychje> Vibor: join irc as the regular user for safety
<Dr_Coke> Vibor because if someone gains access to your computer as root they can screw your computer
<Dr_Coke> log in as a user for protection
<Vibor> Oh, thx you all
<Dr_Coke> welcome
<Guest31065> #join ubuntu-mx
<royal_screwup21> I installed pandas (or so I thought) via the terminal and here's what I got: https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmnVPY2o7uM. Then I imported pandas on a script but got an error saying there was no module named pandas. How do I resolve this?
<Camron> Good morning all. I have just installed owncloud and set it up to work but when accesing it from the browser I get the error "ssh2.0-openssh_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4Ubuntu2.1 " any ideas
<qwr> bountysource
<Camron> was that to me
<lotuspsychje> Camron: you added ppa's of any kind?
<Camron> yes, it works local
<lotuspsychje> Camron: we dont support external ppa's mate, can you contact the maintainer of the ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Camron
<ubottu> Camron: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Camron> thanks
<pyromax> Hi
<pyromax> Is this the right place to ask complicated questions?
<Ben64> about ubuntu, yes
<pyromax> I think it's about LVM
<pyromax> I have had a server running for years, and now my disks start failing
<pyromax> I have replaced one of them
<pyromax> and another has failed, but I thought there was nothing on there
<pyromax> but I rebooted and can't get the d**n thing to start
<pyromax> I get an error: "device-mapper: table: 252:8 raid: Fail to run raid array"
<pyromax> and I'm kind of lost as to where to look
<pyromax> anybody has an idea?
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE4K29zLVHV I got this message after it said "successfully installed pandas". So I went to the directory mentioned, performed "chmod 777 -R *", but to no avail. I'm still not able to import pandas on my python script. How do I resolve this error?
<drjam> gl pyromax
<Ben64> royal_screwup21: whoa be careful with chmod
<Big_Bird> What would you all say is something very cool to do in Ubuntu that is rather unique to linux?
<pyromax> sorry?
<Ben64> Big_Bird: you should ask that maybe in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Big_Bird> Ben64: Ok.  Thanks.
<testuser2> i cant join #emaacs. anyone here using Emacs + Robe.
<testuser2> i get bundler: failed to load command: irb (/home/user/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.1.5/bin/irb) while trying to run robe
<hateball> !register | testuser2
<ubottu> testuser2: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Vibor> Hi
<Vibor> How do you tell if I'm logged in as root?
<Ben64> run "whoami"
<pyromax> @vibor type: "id"
<testuser2> hateball: :-(
<Heston> hello, does the latest version of ubuntu livecd include smartmontools?
<Vibor> I mean on a irc channel, some mates told me it was bad to log into irc as root, but how did they tell that
<lotuspsychje> Vibor: when you logged in on irc last time it showed also root@yourhost this is how we saw you logged in irc as root
<hateball> Heston: No. But you can apt install it live, provided you have an internet connection
<Heston> hateball: balls..
<lotuspsychje> Vibor: this time your logged in as leo@... so its good
<Heston> I wont have internet
<Heston> and I need to boot it up at the location to test a drive im buying
<Vibor> lotuspsychje: OK
<pyromax> anyone know anything about LVM?
<hateball> Heston: There are other distros better suited for recovery operations and hardware tested. Otherwise you have to remaster Ubuntu yourself
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: best to solve your issue, with your full question to the channel
<hateball> Heston: You also have the option of making a persistent install on a thumbdrive
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | pyromax can this help?
<ubottu> pyromax can this help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Heston> hateball, hmm..yeah that would be a ton of work and time
<hateball> pyromax: fwiw, I think this is a nice resource on getting started with LVM https://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Vibor> So I wonder if there is any way I can tunnel my whole system's network through a firefox VPN add-on?
<Heston> probably just go with a centos livecd
<hateball> Heston: making a persistent install to a thumbdrive isnt very time consuming tho
<hateball> Heston: but it's all up to you :)
<Heston> hateball, it is with usb 2
<hateball> Heston: personally, I use something like systemrescuecd if I just need to test hardware etc
<lotuspsychje> Vibor: there are different ways to tunnel your internet/apps, but this channel is used for ubuntu support
<Heston> hmm, youd think for something as unanimous as smartmontools, it would be included as default
<Heston> just like memtest is
<lotuspsychje> Vibor: for firefox questions: #firefox or networking: ##networking
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Vibor see also this for starter
<ubottu> Vibor see also this for starter: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pyromax> ok, so I was not clear enough half an hour ago, or just now. I really fucked up my hom eserver, which used to run on mirrorred disks. One failed, and just after replacing it, another crashed, and now I can't boot.
<pyromax> somteing to do woth " fail to run raid array"
<Heston> hateball, ill check out systemrescuecd though, thanks
<pyromax> I'm not just starting with LVM or raid, all your links are nice, but I already read and discarded them
<Vibor> Maybe I should ask this question on firefox channel, silly me:pOC
<Heston> pyromax, so your raid array wasnt able to rebuild before the other drive crashed?
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: your on ubuntu server?
<pyromax> running an updated version of ubuntu server, mirrored and well up until 8 hours ago
<pyromax> I had a failing disk a week ago, and replaced it two days ago, everyting seemed fine.
<pyromax> I also had some old disks in the server, which I wanted to remove (because: old)
<pyromax> and just when I rebooted before changing any hardware, crash
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: you can also use the #ubuntu-server channel if you like, to state your issue
<pyromax> oh, I did not know there are more channels, sorry
<pyromax> what should I do?
<pyromax> how do I find that server channel?
<lotuspsychje> !server | pyromax
<ubottu> pyromax: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: most clients can join on clicking the #channel-name
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: if not, type /join #ubuntu-server
<testuser2>  /k
<testuser2> j i mean
<pyromax> ok, thanks, but nothing seems to be happening on there
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: im just trying to widen your options
<pyromax> and i am very gratefull for you to point e in that direction
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: to get an issue solved, be patient and re-ask your issue once in a while to the channel (all in one line) with your steps taken
<lotuspsychje> !details | pyromax like this
<ubottu> pyromax like this: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<hateball> starting with "does anyone" rarely yields good answers
<user5938> are there any console programs I can download that will play music?
<lotuspsychje> !players | user5938 can this help?
<ubottu> user5938 can this help?: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<tubal> user5938: I think mplayer does that.
<user5938> I want to stream it from youtube
<pyromax> ok, so when I reset my computer, it starts spewing messages: "device-mapper: table 252:8 raid: Fail to run raid array"
<user5938> or other free services
<user5938> like radio
<pyromax> I can't boot anymore, except from an USB stick in  rescue mode
<hateball> pyromax: Are you using only LVM, or are you also using mdadm ?
<lotuspsychje> !info mps-youtube | user5938 is this usefull for you?
<pyromax> I have not used mdadm consciously
<ubottu> user5938 is this usefull for you?: mps-youtube (source: mps-youtube): Terminal based YouTube jukebox with playlist management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (yakkety), package size 53 kB, installed size 238 kB
<pyromax> do you have any experience with LVM? I must admit the initial installation was on different disks as the ones I have now...
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: describe more details of your issue mate, ubuntu server versio? up to date? installation steps at your setup? did you check your cables/hardware? etc
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: did it work before? when did it go wrong?..the more info you provide, the more change your issue gets solved
<pyromax> Hardware is from years ago (about 5/6 years), ubuntu server version I'm not sure about, and since I cannot boot, I cannot check.
<pyromax> All cables are ok
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: you dont know your server version you on?
<pyromax> hardware should be ok, the only doubt is  a brand new disk which may be DOA, but which is not used in the RAID array
<pyromax> I updated the server (software-like) about 6-8 months ago, but I'm net 100% sure
<sirv_high> just boot from a usb or cd
<pyromax> I'm booting from USB right now
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: we cant smell what you did mate, did it go wrong after the new HD?
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: lsb_release -a
<sirv_high> should we accompany u thru this process ?
<pyromax> yeah, give me a minute. let me try to explain, I appreciate every little bit of advise
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: can you recall updating to 14.04 or 16.04?
<pyromax> 16 something
<pyromax> is there an /etc/release? I'm starting from usb right now
<pyromax> sorry, let me try to explain what I did, it might take some time
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: ok, so lets presume your on 16.04 server, when did it go bad? after pluggin your new disk?
<hateball> pyromax: there's /etc/issue
<lotuspsychje> when did the 'failed array' error came up
<pyromax> the failed array comes up during boot
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: yes you already said, but did it work fine before?
<pyromax> well, yeah, but i had not rebooted for about a year ........
<lotuspsychje> erm
<pyromax> yep
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: some updates requier reboots, you never update and reboot?
<alkisg> Haha, no security updates for a year...
<pyromax> ok, so /etc/issue: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \1
<pyromax> yeah, I'm bad
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: if your on .1 you must have rebooted sat some point, its not a year old
<pyromax> I'm starting to dount myself before yo mentioned that
<pyromax> *doubt
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: ok tell us when things got wrong?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: pyromax ^^ that issue report from the liveDVD ?
<pyromax> when I started replacing harddisks
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: can you describe exactly what you did?
<n1b> When using the terminal how can you scroll back up to look at text?
<pyromax> that will take some time, because I have been fiddling around for about 7 hours now, but let me try
<sirv_high> what ? security updates require reboot ? how can that work in a production envirinment
<lotuspsychje> sirv_high: every machine needs a reboot once in a while
<xXEoflaOEXx> n1b, Which terminal are you using? Xterm?
<n1b> I'm using a bash shell
<n1b> no gui
<sirv_high> lotus > why ? i always thought linux can be run withotu reboots for decades
<cfhowlett> sirv_high, can.  not should.
<lotuspsychje> sirv_high: good uptimes are good, but even then a machine needs a reboot once in a while
<xXEoflaOEXx> n1b, Try the PageDown and PageUp. Is it Ubuntu server?
<sirv_high> lotus > lol why should need a machine a reboot ?
<cfhowlett> sirv_high, are you trolling?
<n1b> I tryed that and it did not work
<n1b> can i try | less
<BadCodSmell> There is a package that simply wont update.
<sirv_high> cf > no, i always was 100% sure that it is possible to run linux without reboot, this is new to me . also i dont get why a machine needs a reboot ... like the hardware needs a reboot ?
<BadCodSmell> Apt cache policy seems to be stuck on the old version
<sirv_high> but i was not a server admin
<BadCodSmell> 1000+ machines upgrade fine but this one doesn't.
<BadCodSmell> When debian chooses which package (IE apt-cache policy) is there a way I can get it to show me how it's actually making that determination?
<lotuspsychje> sirv_high: after kernel updates i would reboot
<pyromax> ok, off (my) topic: a reboot for a computer is usefull once in a while
<Bashing-om> nisseni: mouse wheel to scroll ??
<xXEoflaOEXx> n1b, Try shift + Pageup
<pyromax> for possible hrdware failures
<cfhowlett> sirv_high, long story short: you were misinformed.  yes it is possible to run without reboot.  not always advisable and, as lotuspsychje pointed out, often required.
<BadCodSmell> There's no indication of any problem it just things that it should install version 1.2.3 instead of 1.2.4
<n1b> okay that worked
<k1l_> BadCodSmell: can you pastebin the apt-cache policy output?
<pyromax> I have seen it plenty of time, servers running for years (record: 9 years, 10 months, 12 days) without issue
<pyromax> reboot: almost all the hardware wont run again
<sirv_high> pyromax i never thought about it this way
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pyromax> ok, about my current problem:
<pyromax> I have a server with 2 500 GB HDD's, mirrored.
<pyromax> And this ran my website and email (wichern.nl) I added 2 2TB HDD'sand tried to move the submirrors around. All went well, until a week ago and one of the 2TB disks started sprouting SMART errors. I got a new one, and replaced it. Started syncing.  All seemed fine. Today (or yesterday evening) I decided to remove the old 500GB HDD's. I just unplugged the sata-data-cables (all the power cables are still in place). And rebooted, error, 
<pyromax> adjusted GRUB, errors, tried all kinds of LVM commands
<cfhowlett> pyromax, best answered in #ubuntu-server
<BadCodSmell> k1L_: Installed: x-1.2.3 | Candidate: x-1.2.3 | 1.2.4 900 | 500 url distro/all amd64 Packages | *** 1.2.3 900 | 500 url distro/all amd64 | 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<lotuspsychje> pyromax: i also suggest you doublecheck the hardware part you did in ##hardware
<pyromax> I think I somehow missed a command or something when adding a new disk to an array
<BadCodSmell> As you can see, no reason for it. not held, no indication of any dependency errors, etc
<k1l_> BadCodSmell: please put the specific output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<BadCodSmell> k1l_: There is nothing in apt-cache policy, I have checked it, I use the command all the time, I even make scripts to parse it to fix things and no there's no pin
<BadCodSmell> I have 1000 machines as well to compare too the only difference is the candidate and ***
<BadCodSmell> The question is how can I get apt-get to actually spit out why it's doing this
<sirv_high> http://wichern.nl/ is not working
<pyromax> no, that's because the server won't boot
<pyromax> because of raid issues
<k1l_> hard to tell without actual output. did you run apt update before? is there some dependency blocking? etc etc etc
<xXEoflaOEXx> sirv_high because that server is down.
<pyromax> do you know if I can import an volume group?
<BadCodSmell> k1l_: Nothing. I've been doing this for years. It's just like it seems to thing 1.2.3 is greater than 1.2.4 and I don't know anyway I can get it to actually expose it's working.
<BadCodSmell> It's a hard problem
<jadew> hey, where can I see a list of bug reports for various packages?
<k1l_> jadew: launchpad.net
<jadew> thanks
<BadCodSmell> maybe it's database is corrupt. weird things in aptitude alternatives
<BadCodSmell> I guess this is one of those corrupt bitrot bugs you get with crap loads of boxes
<k1l_> BadCodSmell: its hard to just guess from the unspecific data you provide.
<BadCodSmell> k1l_: I've already told you that I've reached the point of all the things you would do
<BadCodSmell> The only thing now is... well I need apt to tell me what it's actually doing
<BadCodSmell> as usual apt never shows its reasoning
<k1l_> BadCodSmell: ok, if you have done everything, and know everything, then i cant help you, sorry.
<k1l_> BadCodSmell: sudo apt install package will tell why its not updating.
<BadCodSmell> normally it might say something
<BadCodSmell> not in this case, hmm maybe if i force it
<BadCodSmell> ugh it wants to remove a bilion packages and wont say why
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. i'm running xenial. unfortunately, the snmpd daemon in denial seems to report wrong interface names when being queried on oid 1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.2 - i'm getting output like STRING: "Red Hat, Inc Device 0001" instead of "eth0". this does not happen in the snmpd version present in trusty, i only found a bug report in debian describing the behaviour that i'm experiencing
<pluesch0r> (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=788228) - is this a known problem, can anybody reproduce?
<ubottu> Debian bug 788228 in snmpd "snmpd: Wrong label in ifDescr" [Important,Open]
<pluesch0r> s/denial/xenial/g, hah
<BadCodSmell> specifically telling it to install those packages works
<BadCodSmell> IE inverted, the normal way you tell it to downgrade
<BadCodSmell> no conflict no reason... 4 < 3 = true
<BadCodSmell> I think this is a sign that reality is collapsing
<pyromax> ok, thank you, I'm going to concentrate on a fresh install now, thank you
<catwar> Hello! I'm looking for some help with fixing my sound. I had a green analog to my monitor that worked fine in windows but it seems it isn't recognized under ubuntu, any advice?
<sirv_high> pyromax so u gave up on restoring the RAID ?
<pyromax> yeah,
<pyromax> I have been at it for 9 hours now, no hope in sight
<BadCodSmell> catwar did you google first for common audio problems in ubuntu?
<BadCodSmell> also make sure it's plugged in and the volume is turned up. ensure that the sound card is properly mounted in its ISA slot.
<pyromax> oh, and I forgot to mention, the 9 hours started at about 23:00 at night, I'm kinda beat
<pyromax> and this doesn't work either ...
<LondonAppDev> Hey guys, each time I power on my Ubuntu 16.04.1 desktop, bluetooth is disabled by default. In order to use my bluetooth mouse I need to turn it on each time... What could have changed to make bluetooth disabled by default?
<johnflux> How do I install libpng12-0     in ubuntu 16.10 ?   I see it here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/amd64/libpng12-0/1.2.54-1ubuntu1
<johnflux> but apt install libpng12-0   says it has no installation candidate
<ryan32> any good tips on getting a lady to suck a cock real good?
<ryan32> I like the kind that can swallow that cum real nice
<ryan32> you know?
<ryan32> one that can deep throat that shit
<ryan32> Tahr-Poop: are you following me baby...you stalking?
<ryan32> liuxg: bitch what the fuck you want you come in here everyday asking all kinds of fucking questions
<alkisg> johnflux: what's the output of: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy libpng12-0
<alkisg> All the output, to pastebin
<alkisg> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ryan32> rol
<ryan32> rofl
<alkisg> Ban ryan32 please
<jink> :o
<ducasse> johnflux: it's deprecated now, so not in the repos for yakkety.
<johnflux> ducasse: so anyone that needs it is just screwed?
<johnflux> ducasse: it's really frustrating when ubuntu does this!
<ducasse> johnflux: the app that needs it should upgrade
<johnflux> ducasse: okay, but what about the users of the app?
<ducasse> johnflux: they can't keep including ancient libs forever
<johnflux> ducasse: why not?
<MarcoP> johnflux, what app you actually trying to download
<MarcoP> or install
<ducasse> johnflux: it would be impossible to maintain and support
<johnflux> MarcoP: a React  program that uses npm
<MarcoP> do you mind saying the name of the program there might be an updated version somewhere
<MarcoP> johnflux,
<cfhowlett> MarcoP, I think we're just supposed to guess - like Ms. Cleo or something
<johnflux> MarcoP: https://www.npmjs.com/package/pngquant-bin
<MarcoP> rofl
<cfhowlett> johnflux, imagemagick does this same function
<johnflux> cfhowlett: I don't use this directly.  I use:  https://github.com/mxstbr/react-boilerplate/tree/master/docs
<johnflux> and pngquant-bin is just one of the packages it uses
<johnflux> but if you google for:  libpng12-0 has no installation candidate    you get lots of other programs that use this
<johnflux> e.g.   wps-office:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/840412/how-to-install-wps-office-on-ubuntu-16-10/840429
<johnflux> or Teamview 11
<johnflux> Veil Evasion.  Oracle Virtualbox.  QIIME.  Siduction
<MarcoP> does it need to be pngquant-bin?
<MarcoP> cause I see pngquant on synaptic package manager
<MarcoP> i have yakkety yak
<johnflux> for me personally, I just installed the xenial version and that worked
<johnflux> but it's really annoying with ubuntu just removes packages that thousands of apps use
<MarcoP> well pngquant is in synaptic package manager...
<johnflux> I'm talking about libpng12
<MarcoP> well you said you were trying to install pngquant
<cfhowlett> there are many no longer maintained packages in linux.  does not mean they should be used ...
<ducasse> johnflux: for apps you have the source to it is not a problem, just recompile against newer lib
<MarcoP> i think he might be trying to use an outdated program
<MarcoP> that is why he is running into problems
<MarcoP> yakketty yak has a version of that program in the repository
<pluesch0r> solution for my snmpd dilemma under xenial: the nagios script i used to check interfaces (check_snmp_int.pl) checks the wrong oid, it should not check ifDesc but rather ifName. changed the oid in the script, everything works.
<hdon_> hi all :) any python devs here? i've installed virtualenvwrapper on xenial but i have no mkvirtualenv(1) cmd -- what am i missing?
<Victora> Good evening.
<Victora> Is any semi good irc user willing give me some direct answers to questions, no kidding, i just need some help.
<ducasse> Victora: try #freenode
<rifter> Victora, just ask the questions
<Victora> I am installing ubuntu and irc server on it, but stumbled across somee obvious questions, to many.
<rifter> well yeah, #freenode for irc questions, but if you have an ubuntu question...
<rifter> oh okay
<rifter> so ask the questions
<rifter> what irc server did you install
<Victora> If i create a new channel, non registered, and simply go into it, and talk to myself with nobody else in channel, can anyone review what i typed to myself.
<Victora> ?
<rifter> you can if you log it, sure
<rifter> oh can anyone else .. well, people have to be in a channel to log it
<rifter> or have a bot in there, whatever
<Victora> So if its say a channel i used before for experimenting, and had say 12 practice participants help me, they could have set channel to log, so that if i typed like a diary my most secret inner concepts of packing thickness of wafers and cutting blades needed, it could have been recorded in a buffer of soomeone from the experiment past.
<Victora> torque motor speed, angular velocity etc
<ducasse> Victora: they need to be present in the channel at the time
<Victora> ducassse i thought that was the case, but wasnt sure.
<sirv> victoria > it is too late, all your sick ideas u typed on the empty channle are logged, and we will know everythinkg about you
<Victora> I know regardless of my buffer size it never shows me prior to when i logged out.
<samiux> recently, openssl is update for security.  however, my box required to be rebooted.  I would like to know that if livepatch can avoid reboot when openssl or alike is updated?
<Victora> sirv you are troll leave me alone
<theyesmen> what makes you think openssl requires a reboot?
<sirv> victoria i'am not a troll, i helped 3 ppl already on this channel in one week, all 3 of them helped me
<samiux> theyesmen, when I login to my box via ssh, it advised me to have a reboot.
<Victora> Then dont infer i talk in that type language.
<Victora> I dont take humor in <sirv> victoria > it is too late, all your sick ideas u typed on the empty channle are logged, and we will know everythinkg about you
<Victora> i find that type of help not helpful
<Victora> I know 100 percent of irc is logged, reviewed, and occasionally a military or nsa or fbi agent investigates further, but not about simple studies to get a system to work normally.
<theyesmen> samiux, strange.
<panicstr> Victoria stop trolling :P
<theyesmen> probably another package not related to openssl. because i upgraded a large server and instantly logged back in. no problems.
<samiux> theyesmen, I have similar experience in other kernal module is updated and it requires me to have a reboot too.
<theyesmen> samiux, i can tell you that MUST be related to something else.
<Victora> I actually am not trolling, it might seem so but had that one question regarding buffers.
<theyesmen> not an openssl issue.
<samiux> theyesmen, I am not asking if it is openssl issue or not.  I am asking if I applied livepatch, this kind of reboot can be avoided or not.
<ducasse> samiux: it has nothing to do with the kernel
<Victora> Okay open ssl question, has mirc implimented ssl successfully for practical users needs?
<samiux> so, livepatch cannot prevent ubuntu box to be required to reboot when something else is updated/upgraded?
<samiux> ducasse, but I mean kernal modules
<ducasse> samiux: openssl is not a kernel module
<samiux> the crypto module
<realmist> hey guys
<ducasse> samiux: not related
<realmist> I do want to disable the F1 key to open  a gnome terminal documentation
<rifter> Victora, not sure about mirc since that is a windows program, but most irc clients do have ssl support
<realmist> so that I can use it for some other software where I need to press , F1 to execute the software files instead ?
<samiux> what if a kernal module is updated, the box is required to reboot even livepatch is applied?
<realmist> ducasse: so do you have any idea or any docs ?j
<realmist> I don't like ubuntu steals my keybindings and I can do nothing about that instead /
<Victora> mirc for windows specifically states their most current release includes ssl, and when i did the little test program on it it stated passed.
<realmist> any one knows /
<samiux> hmmm, nobody knows
<ducasse> samiux: some kernel modules can just be unloaded and reloaded, i don't know how livepatch affects them. it should manage them too, though.
<samiux> ducasse, thanks for your reply
<ducasse> samiux: for details you should probably try #ubuntu-kernel for example
<samiux> ducasse, thanks
<ducasse> samiux: np
<Victora> My installation, a computer that at present can run ubuntu from a scard when placed in slot, 32 gig chip, and I have full windows 10.0 build 14393, would it be possible to do an install to a second drive, eliminating need for sdcard, and duel boot, and is duel boot for purposses of discussion, boot both at once?  or boot one given a selection in boot process.
<lakshay> yo bitches wazz up???
<ducasse> Victora: you select at boot
<akik> Victora: you can shrink the partition that now holds your win10 installation (with the disk management tool in win10), and then install ubuntu on the ssd/hdd
<erm3nda> akik, nice idea
<Victora> ducasse is this inferior to windows with a vm running ubuntu separately, given fairly good machine speed.  And to be able to more or less alt tab between ubuntu and windows, as opposed to restarting each time you wished change.
<aer> I have ubuntu and fedora set on a vmware.. will those ips be the same? how can i know the ip of both the machines
<aer> will ip differ or will it be same
<theyesmen> aer, differs
<erm3nda> aer, each vm has it's own ip
<theyesmen> in terminal enter "ifconfig"
<erm3nda> ifconfig te see them
<erm3nda> ssry :-B
<theyesmen> all good
<akik> Victora: a vm is probably an easier solution, yes you can alt-tab to the vm, it's usually running in a window if you use virtualbox
<Victora> Would this involve moving my ocean videos to a 3rd drive freeing up space.  So being able to run windows and ubuntu concurently means running them from same drive, yes?
<aer> theyesmen: how can i find the ip?
<rifter> realmist, key bindings where? You can change those .. in at least some contexts
<Victora> Oracle vm the best for a windows 10 > and back vm, or other vendor?
<akik> Victora: the storage drive for the vm disk can be on another disk too, but preferably on the fastest disk
<Victora> I have 4 sdd and 3 mixed, and one pure big old hdd.
<boboliu_> aer, just enter "ifconfig" in terminal
<Victora> But i want simple path to install, and backup, nothing fancy really
<Victora> me bobo?
<theyesmen> aer, we told you
<aer> sorry theyesmen dint notice that
<akik> Victora: virtualbox is a good solution
<geirha> or ip -o addr show
<aer> now what is the ip here https://gist.github.com/anonymous/80d2122f5c4fb20e46e389ec7f67e8e0
<boboliu_> aes, the inet addr of device ens33, here is 192.168.47.128
<Victora> In partitioning drive, the simplicity is apparent.  My main drive is all set up for having partitioin added since its defragged daily, so use the install wizard from ubuntu disk partition disk, it will understand htfs, and be able to create its own ownership partitiion and accept a bootable ubantu. which I could boot concurrently with windows 10. Both running at same time, including their
<Victora> modules and sub routines?
<ducasse> Victora: if you dualboot you run one os at a time
<Victora> ducasse, there is no such thing as duel boot clean, having both run without a virtual machine correct?
<ducasse> Victora: no, impossible.
<toha1> Good morning everyone
<Victora> Ducasse, money no object, what is preferred vm
<ducasse> Victora: i prefer kvm, but that only runs on linux hosts
<Victora> hi toha1
<Victora> i only want a linux host to run 2 applications
<boboliu_> Victora, why not try docker?
<Victora> I will be willing to be dumb, and ask, what is docker?
<liu_x> .
<Victora> like a level 3 or such service?
<ducasse> Victora: you need a full hypervisor to run a complete other os. try virtualbox.
<Victora> try virtual box - buy a machine that is a vitural box, or buy a rental use of a machine that is a virtual box, or install an application called hypervisoor and create an os that behaves as a virtual box
<ducasse> Victora: install a hypervisor (application) called virtualbox, install ubuntu in a vm you set up with that.
<panicstr> ducasse i installed a windows 7 vm in kvm but it is running very slow
<EriC^> panicstr: how much ram did you give it?
<ducasse> panicstr: use virtio drivers
<alkisg> panicstr: does your host support hw acceleration for virtualization, vt-x? If not, vbox is much faster there.
<Victora> ducasse i am smart woman, but linear of thinking, can you give me do a >> then do >> then do c >>> and then you will be in place to do >>> create 2 name servers, one http server for personal site i fully control, for kicks, an eggdrop and znc or psybnc to protect self. but generally the final product being very low bandwidth, home delivered, website, and secure sockets based, and mess around
<Victora> on irc with privacy with a znc and eggie, and not pay bunch of providers that cant speak english or at least in ways i understand.
<panicstr> i guess it does. I had a similar vm running quite good before the upgrades the other day
<Victora> Ducasse just one or two first steps done correctly would keep me busy.
<akik> Victora: virtualbox is a good solution for you
<Victora> akik describe what you mean by virtual box, is it something on a rack of a provider selling services?
<alkisg> panicstr, egrep 'vmx|svm' /proc/cpuinfo
<akik> Victora: virtualbox is a free virtualization application
<ducasse> Victora: virtualbox is a hypervisor, i just told you :) just install like any other application
<akik> Victora: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Victora> simimilar to oracle vm, or different animal?
<bryan_> animal
<wedgie> oracle owns it, so...
<akik> Victora: the _product name_ is virtualbox
<boboliu> Docker is a lightweight solution to run applications. Hmm... maybe harder to use.
<alfio> Hi. I have an old asus eeepc 1201k. I installed xubuntu 16.04. All seems working except EVERY browser. All browsers crash (firefox, chrome, konqueror, midori, xombrero). Did someone has my same problem? (Excuse my english, I'm Italian)
<lotuspsychje> alfio: tried chromium-browser?
<panicstr> alkisg: flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow
<alkisg> panicstr: it's ok then; are you talking about slow graphics only, or slow in genera?
<alkisg> l
<sama> alfio, I think Xubuntu is heavy for your system. Generally eee series was for light use. Xubuntu uses heavy DE.
<aer> why am i getting error when i do ssh-copy-id /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: ssh: connect to host 192.168.47.129 port 22: Connection refused
<aer> ssh-copy-id <ip> is the command i use
<Victora> installing
<panicstr> windows show cpu usage 100% all the ime... is this related to cirrus display?
<alfio> sama, thanks for your answer. I tried also lxde and openbox but browsers crash anyway
<Victora> how do i bind my sd chip with bootable ubantu to virtual box?
<ducasse> Victora: don't. install on disk.
<Victora> too large for cd
<Victora> its 1.5 gig
<alfio> lotuspsychje, yes i tried also chromium-browser
<ducasse> Victora: 'disk' as in hdd/ssd
<Victora> okay i have iso on sdd
<Victora> i know its maddenting teaching beginners
<alkisg> panicstr: if there's no screen redrawing, and it's still showing 100% cpu, no i don't think it would be related to graphics or network
<Victora> Would you like to install this device softwaare... universal serial bus
<ducasse> Victora: try this - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/virtualbox
<Victora> i accepted the usb install k going that link
<aer> if i do sudo vi /etc/sudoers on ubuntu also i get user is not in sudoers file
<sama> alfio, Do you receive any message? Usually at the time of crash, you get a window asking for reporting the issue. In that window, you can see the error. If you see this window, share the error here
<xuhui> hi
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I need to deploy code to a remote Windows Server 2012. At the moment the only way to connect to this server is to use the RDP connection inside Remmina but I don't want to deploy by hand. Any idea how I can do this?
<hateball> DevAntoine: try ##windows
<DevAntoine> hateball: ahah, never thought of a #windows chan :D
<xuhui> windows is a terrible monster.
<sruli> anyone familiar with otpw-gen? is ther a way to secure it that user should only be able to call it with sudo? in my opinion it is a security flaw that it does not require sudo, if i turn around for a few seconds anyone can generate a list of passwords, i tried changing onwer of /usr/bin/otpw-gen but although i can gen passowrds with sudo when trying to login it does not accapt the generated passwords
<Ben64> sruli: how is that a security flaw
<Victora> like this?  http://imgur.com/bKOU7Y6
<Victora> Is that rightt first step?
<Ben64> Victora: looks fine
<sigg3> Hello!
<Ben64> Victora: except maybe you'd want one bigger drive instead of two 8GB ones
<sruli> Ben64: if i turn my back for a few seconds a person can without elevated privileges generate a list of one time passwords, which 1. will give them elevated privileges to do anything! 2. will expire my 1 time list ...
<Ben64> sruli: how does that give them elevated permissions
<Victora> yes i have empty drive with hrmm let me check preformated empty
<alfio> sama, here you can find the output when i launch firefox from terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/23917147
<Victora> 27 gig old notebook drive
<Victora> drive I
<sigg3> I am wondering how Ubuntu LiveCD (ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso) detects previous installations. I have a system with an SSD (16.04 LTS) and a harddrive (one is a backup of a 14.04 LTS). I want to upgrade the 16.04 to 16.10 from the iso, but the upgrade option does not appear in the installer since it detects >1 OS. The current system (16.04) is installed with UEFI (or there is an UEFI partition in fstab).
<sigg3> I have unlinked several files on the old harddrive (e.g. vmlinuz and inird) and removed directories. It is only used as a file backup, not a running system. So how can I make the LiveCD installer ignore 14.4 so that I can choose Upgrade on the 16.04 to 16.10?
<Victora> fully available, ubuntu sd disk not inserted on drive J
<pragomer_1> is it possible to "browse" through a ppa and e.g. download some files manually?
<Victora> is anyone meritorius of channel trust and i will let them connect to me.
<sruli> Ben64: before i explain elevated privileges - they can have ssh access (if configured) which is bad enough!  little background to what i want to achieve here... i try to support many friends on their transition to ubuntu (mostly from win) sometimes i have to ssh into their machine but i do not want them to give out their password, so i want to ask them to use otpw-pass, for this i need to configure ssh access with otpw, but also sudo access, wiuthout configurin
<Victora> i can see files back and forth, when in ubantu see windows files and vice versa
<Victora> I suspect ubantu installed a portable versioin on the sd card, but has full install capacity but recognized its size
<sruli> Ben64: for my usecase and in my opinion i consider it a security flaw big enough that i wont use it as is... my question is, is there a way to make the gen only work with sudo?
<Victora> am i safe to click install ubantu, and it not overwrite my c drive and given opportunity to select drive.  The reason of my concern is my bios simply says hdd, cd/dvd, usb chip as boot options, it does not create list of hard drives.
<Ben64> sruli: it doesn't make any sense
<alkisg> sruli: you want to be able to assist them while having sudo access to their machines, and without learning their passwords?
<sruli> Ben64: what doesnt make sense?
<Ben64> anything you're saying
<ducasse> Victora: the ubuntu installer running in virtualbox can't see your actual jardware, just what is provided through the hypervisor
<ducasse> sruli: what does otpw-gen do that gives a user elevated privileges?
<sruli> Ben64: alkisg: with otpw it makes perfect sense to get ssh/sudo access to a machine without knowing the password, thats what otpw (One Time PassWords) is for
<alkisg> sruli: I'm asking for what you want to do, not how you want to do it...
<alkisg> sruli: for example, I do that 10 times per day here, with reverse vnc connections
<Victora> ducasse so install the ubantu via the original iso not chip to my empty drive.  am i hearing you right?
<sruli> ducasse: if you configure it for sudo (in pam.d)
<alkisg> sruli: the clients run a command and connect to me, and if I need sudo, they are able to enter their passwords without me seeing it
<alkisg> sruli: and they always see what I do to their PCs
<alkisg> (screen sharing)
<ducasse> Victora: ignore the sd card, install through virtualbox to an image on your disk.
<sruli> alkisg: with reverse vnc you are correct, however i want reverse ssh in which case they cannot enter the password for sudo commands
<alkisg> sruli: there's reverse socat/screen for that
<alkisg> sruli: no need for ssh; ssh doesn't allow them to see what you're doing
<zzz10> What are some good webscraping tutorials that feature BeautifulSoup4 and Python3?
<sruli> alkisg: thanks, will try to find man pages for socat/screen and read it up
<Victora> okay sd disk out you say that i would be good wit 28 gig drive for ubantu? to include, appache server, with secure sockets, irc server, eggie drop and znc? Given i dont want to do anything else.
<Ben64> Victora: it's called "Ubuntu"
<heari> hi guys
<ducasse> Victora: that is several times what you need.
<alkisg> sruli, here's one quick command to help you get going: One way to share a console with a remote person is: [local pc] forward port 5500; apt-get install socat; socat tcp-listen:5500,keepalive=1 stdio,raw,echo=0 [remote pc] apt-get install socat screen; socat SYSTEM:"sleep 1; exec screen -xRR ra",pty,stderr tcp:REMOTE-IP:5500 & screen -l -S ra
<Victora> i misspell terribly sorry
<Victora> k give me number
<Victora> i got 8 drives
<heari> Today has kernel a new update?
<ubuntuuser> Hello. Am using 16.04. While updating ap-get it says "28 No space left on device" but i have still sufficient space in my folders. Can anyone help please. This is the output of my "df -h" command: --> https://paste.ofcode.org/Hc6jdhZaisYjgd7mzKFFYb
<Victora> mix mash of various computers.
<Ben64> Victora: virtualbox doesn't care about drives, it puts a file wherever you tell it to, that file acts as the drive for whatever you're running invbox
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: your /var is full
<Victora> but drives need be formated in the partition appropriately for that application i would imagine ducasse
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: Thanks. Any way to extend that?
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: why do you have it in a separate partition?
<sruli> alkisg:
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: I would suggest copying the existing contents to the / partition, and removing the entry from fstab
<Ben64> Victora: no, it's a file
<ducasse> Victora: no, virtualbox creates an image file and uses that as a drive
<Victora> Ducasse for simplicity, tell me what i would need in total, and lets double it for my desired ubuntu
<sruli> alkisg: i prefer to read man pages first.. dous socat and screen need to be installed on local or remote or both?
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: i do not know. I just read some online tutorial and partioned accordingly.
<ducasse> Victora: don't ask me, please, i don't use virtualbox or windows :)
<alkisg> sruli: socat to local, and both to remote. You *should* read the manpages, and then read the example that I gave, because without the example you won't know what to do with them.
<Victora> Okay so it doesnt need be in native fat 32 or htfs or whatever linux uses
<Ben64> Victora: omg its a file on your computer like any file, inside that file is a fake drive for whatever os is running in vbox
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: ok, then go with what I suggested above
<Hudu> Victora: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: I couldn't understand what that means ! :-( Will google search it. Thanks !!! :-)
<Victora> k what do i do, i have application open, and free drive with 28 gigs ben, point me
<sruli> alkisg: typo? "socat to local, and both to remote" do you mean socat to local and screen to both?
<Ben64> Victora: pick a size to make the fake drive, put it somewhere and install ubuntu, done
<alkisg> sruli: no, I mean "socat to local, and both socat and screen to remote"
<ducasse> Victora: i gave you a link to step-by-step tutorial
<alkisg> sruli: that means that you don't need screen, but the other person does need it. And both of you need socat.
<sruli> alkisg: thanks, hopefully it will be the perfect solution
<guardian_> ubuntuuser : http://askubuntu.com/questions/480690/resize-hard-drive-partition-to-make-more-space-for-var
<ubuntuuser> guardian_: Thanks ! :-)
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: pastebin output of 'df -h'
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: sorry, didn't see you did
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: Yes it is there.
<LearningToTroll> whats a pastebin?
<ducasse> !pastebin | LearningToTroll
<ubottu> LearningToTroll: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LearningToTroll> !pastebinit lol
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: My df -h  Output http://paste.ubuntu.com/23917241/
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: yes, i saw it. with such a big / you could just move /var there. for now try 'apt-get clean' to empty package cache, see if that helps.
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: yes i cleaned apt-get but i need much space. Would moving       /var     to       /       solve all?
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: / has 67g free, that is plenty for most usage.
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: Do you want me  to do this --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89105/how-do-i-relocate-on-my-ubuntu-moveable-directories-var-and-usr
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: yes, in reverse. instead of moving from the root fs you move to it.
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: Thanks. I will do my homework and will attempt. I think i got my answer. Thanks !!!
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: the commands would be something like that: sudo -i; cp -a /var /newvar; umount -l /var; rmdir /var; mv /newvar /var; nano /etc/fstab <remove the line for /var>; sync; reboot
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: Can i follow these commands with 'MachineOn' right now??
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: are you somewhat experienced with the terminal? i'm not 100% sure that I don't have a typo or something there
<ducasse> alkisg: ubuntuuser i would do this from a liveusb, i would not move /var on a running system
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: yes i am bit acquainted with Terminal. Let me give it a go right now. :-)
<alkisg> I agree with ducasse there
<alkisg> I think it'll work though, not much to lose :D
<alkisg> (faster than explaining on how to locate partitions and mount them etc)
<alkisg> umount -l keeps the files in use open
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: ducasse Ok i will attempt  right now. Let me take a bit risk.
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: unable to remove /var using rmdir command. It says Directory not Empty.
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: files open
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: did `umount -l /var` succeed?
<ducasse> alkisg: you can't when there are open files iirc
<alkisg> ducasse: afaik, that's what -l is for...
<rifter> ducasse, correct
<rifter> oh
<alkisg> It unmounts while leaving the file handles still open, accessible
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: it did unmounted. But still /var is maintaining Cache
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: what's the output of `sudo du -sh /var` right now?
 * alkisg thinks a program started to write to the "new" /var immediately...
<ubuntuuser> alkisg:  output:    708k /var
<alkisg> Yeah... so try: sudo -i; mv /var /var-to-delete && mv /newvar /var
<alkisg> Put them with && to be fast enough to prevent other writes inbetween
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: there is folder now /var/cache/fontconfig with many files in it
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: ignore it, you'll delete it on next reboot in /var-to-delete
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: yes yes that would do.
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: i better use Live CD on next reboot.
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: nah, I think you're fine
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: edit fstab, then reboot, and if it doesn't boot, only then use live cd
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: ok let me continue with the commands after i rmdir /var
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: You want me to deleter UUID=324dd4ec-45af-40ce-8f2b-3cb0c6d2747e /var            ext4    defaults     $         ?????
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: just put a comment on front of it, #UUID...
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: before you reboot, make sure that `sudo du -sh /var` is 400+ mb, not a few kb
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: done. Now i will reboot and come back here in 2 minutes.
<alkisg> ok
<sama> I am looking for a software (even CLI) for make a searchable index of all the files in all partions and devices. What I need is to keep the index file in the Home folder so I can search among offline devices (such as unmounted external HDD). Any suggestion? I hope here is the right place to ask
<EriC^> sama: find /path > files ?
<sama> EriC^: would `find` command work for offline devices as well?
<EriC^> sama: you'd run it while mounted and it would save the files in "files"
<EriC^> then you search with "grep -i filename /path/to/files"
<sama> EriC^: That is great. Just it works with filenames. Is there any other solution which can do search on metadata also?
<efesto> hello, good morning, i have a little problem with sound, i only have noise on right speaker. I'm on laptop over ubuntu 16.04 with a clean install
<EriC^> sama: ask in ##linux they might have a nice solution/program
<sama> Thanks EriC^. Your reply was very helpful
<geirha> sama: there's already locate for that
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: am loggin in from a windows Machine. It is not getting booted. It is struck at /dev/sda9 recovering journal.
<geirha> You just have to configure it to also index external drives and such
<ubuntuuser> ducasse: remember we were talking about relocatin /var to / . That machine is struck at ---->     /dev/sda9 recovering journal
<ducasse> ubuntuuser: because the journal was not closed properly since you unmounted the fs it was on. that is why i said you should use a live image :)
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: you didn't reboot properly?
<alkisg> ducasse: /var was not in sda9, / was
<alkisg> He never unmounted /
<alkisg>  /var was in sda6
<alkisg> Anyway, live copy didn't work due to whatever reason, boot from a live cd now to fix it...
<Underworld> hello
<Underworld> anyone there?
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: yeah i will try with Live CD. Right now i booted into Recover Mode. I think it will help
<Underworld> no that may not help
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: the recovery mode does contain an fsck option
<ducasse> !behelpful | Underworld
<ubottu> Underworld: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: yes i got that. I ran FSCK. Till now all OK. :-)
<Underworld> Ha ha ha cool man be cool
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: did it hang on reboot, and you had to hard-reset it?
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: I confess it was taking Long Time to get shut-down. In haste to join here back i hard resetted it. It might had caused the problem.
<sruli> alkisg: i read the man page for socat and screen briefly, got it working, is the communication secure/encrypted? it doesnt use ssh
<sruli> q
<alkisg> ubuntuuser: when you are impatient in the future, at least do this: http://blog.kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<alkisg> sruli: it uses openssl
<alkisg> sruli: eeh, it *supports* openssl, if you want
<alkisg> sruli: if you don't tell it to use openssl, then it will be unencrypted
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: :-) Thanks. I was impatient indeed.
<inra> hello everyone, I cannot run an operation in the terminal because of the message that I cant get rid of: 'unable to lock the administartion directory (var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?'..normally it used to disappear after a minute or so, but this one 'doesn't'.
<francoisbabeuf> At some point my mysql root password appears to have been changed, and I can't seem to reset it.
<sruli> alkisg: do i need to configure openssl? when using openssl-listen instead of tcp-listen i get an error on remote "sslv3 alert handshake failure" and on local ".... no shared cipher"
<inra> ok, I did 'sudo su' and the operation could be done as root
<alkisg> sruli: yes, you need to generate a certificate etc
<francoisbabeuf> The old methods are not working, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure and restarting with initialisation turned of.
<sruli> alkisg: reading about it now.. final question can i start a reverse vnc from this screen?
<alkisg> sruli: you have access to a client terminal. If it's inside xorg, sure, you can run reverse vnc
<alkisg> sruli: also check out my program epoptes.org, it has some related functionality
<alkisg> Both vnc + socat for remote users, in the help menu
<alkisg> It also contains code on how to generate and use the openssl certificate over socat
<alkisg> debian/epoptes.postinst there
<francoisbabeuf> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38311094/access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost
<francoisbabeuf> Reinstalling everything would be a massive catastrophe for me, I have so many installed DBs
<alkisg> francoisbabeuf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<francoisbabeuf> None of those methods work anymore
<francoisbabeuf> Except the purge route
 * alkisg tried one in 16.04 and it worked, don't remember which one
<alkisg> (of course not the purge one)
<sruli> alkisg: i cant find help menu or code to generate openssl.. the program is interesting! i can just use that, no?
<alkisg> sruli: sure
<alkisg> sruli: I'm using it to monitor a whole lot of schools
<alkisg> ...which in turn use it to monitor their clients
<francoisbabeuf> The daemon dies when you try to start it using the --skip-grant-tables
<sruli> alkisg: i meant to ask that will give me exactly what i want, assist user after they initiated ...
<alkisg> sruli: yes, the users will need to have epoptes-client installed, and manually run the assist command from /usr/share/epoptes-client
<alkisg> It will present them with a gui
<alkisg> Which will ask them your IP and the vnc or socat method
<sruli> alkisg: will paly with it now.. thanks for your help
<alkisg> np
<ubuntuuser> alkisg: ducasse thanks!
<inra> hello everyone, is there a way to check and ensure that there is no malicious software/code in the downloaded files (o
<inra> ?
<inra> (and, thereby, my own files, too)
<lotuspsychje> inra: clamav antivirus?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: inra clamav has little support for finding malware afaik
<lotuspsychje> yeah malware is really specific indeed
<inra> does it help to clean metadata?
<alkisg> Maybe some windows program with wine...
<Tahr-Poop> inra, use Comodo Antivirus for Linux or Immunet
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | inra perhaps
<ubottu> inra perhaps: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-6 (yakkety), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<qwr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/460142/how-can-i-know-if-a-binary-is-malicious
<inra> gwr, thank you for the link :)
<inra> lotuspsyche, is clamav nicht auto-installed in system?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 105 kB, installed size 782 kB
<lotuspsychje> inra: =optional to install
<rek> hello how are you guys? i have to install a couple of packages on a machine that is not on the net. i did apt-get --install-only to get the packages on another machine, but what about the dependencies?
<inra> Tahr-Poop, thank you, I will view this one, too
<lotuspsychje> rek: its recommended you get the offline box also online at some point, to get latest packages
<ducasse> n1b: you can use apt-offline afaik
<inra> lotuspscyhje, thank you very much, I will try them
<rek> lotuspsychje, sure but i only need some packages i don't need to go online. i need to install a couple of packages of an old distro. i need to know how to get the dependencies only for some packages
<lotuspsychje> inra: best antivirus is being prudent and system up to date also
<lotuspsychje> rek: great, check the package ducasse suggested
<rek> which one lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info apt-offline | rek
<ubottu> rek: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7 (yakkety), package size 55 kB, installed size 304 kB
<inra> lotuspsychje, sure I do them, but you know, you never know if the link you click on is the link you think you click on :)
<inra> ok, maybe you know it mostly
<lotuspsychje> inra: found an interesting security hardening article the other day holdon
<lotuspsychje> inra: if you do all 50, not sure malware will passby anymore :p https://opensource.com/article/17/1/yearbook-50-ways-avoid-getting-hacked
<inra> lotuspscyhje, oh, thank you :) reading
<rek> where does apt-offline stores packages? it's not specified in man apt-offilne
<usuario> hOLaaa
<ducasse> rek: /var/cache/apt/archives i would think
<usuario> hello
<usuario> bonsoir
<usuario> cabrones
<rek> ducasse, the same as apt-get uhm let me try
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<zenirc369> hi guys
<zenirc369> Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
<zenirc369> DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<zenirc369> ACCEPT     tcp  --  IP1         anywhere            tcp dpt:Port1 state NEW,ESTABLISHED
<zenirc369> ACCEPT     tcp  --  IP2         anywhere            tcp dpt:Port2 state NEW,ESTABLISHED
<zenirc369> In the above case, how does the DROP rule behave
<zenirc369> ?
<zenirc369> Any ideas
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: perhaps a question for the #netfilter channel?
<zenirc369> lotuspsychje: As I wasn't receiving any reply there, thought I would get some help here
<lotuspsychje> zenirc369: sure, just trying to widen your options
<ducasse> zenirc369: you could try ##linux
<Seveas> zenirc369: all incoming traffic is dropped, including responses to outgoing packets. Creating a fairly useless system :)
<francoisbabeuf> Ok, this is getting really frustrating! I've managed to get it to read an init file with ALTER USER 'root'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY ''; and it still doesn't work
<Seveas> zenirc369: though to be 100% certain of that, I'd need to see iptables -L -v -n output (or even better: the output of iptables-save)
<alexandre9099> hi, what is the most similar software to Microsoft Accesss? (it must be compatible with the accdb files)
<hateball> alexandre9099: LibreOffice Base
<alexandre9099> not compatible with accdb :/
<testuser2> alexandre9099: Calligra Suit ?
<alexandre9099> i'll check
<hateball> alexandre9099: Is there any reason you're not using a real db
<testuser2> alexandre9099: http://www.kexi-project.org/wiki/wikiview/index.php@MDBDriver.html
<alexandre9099> yes, i am a student, but everyone uses windows and office  suit, in this module we are learing to use microsoft access, i tryed convincing the teacher to teach mysql for example but i got a big no ...
<testuser2> alexandre9099: Dual Boot.
<alexandre9099> so yea, it needs to be compatible , or at leat on a format the can be opened on access (obd doesnt work)
<alexandre9099> testuser2: i dont want to do that, the only solution is to use the computers of the school... but i prefer using my laptop
<alexandre9099> i hate M$ because they dont even do an effort to make open formats compatible with their products... argh
<alexandre9099> i'm checking caligra
<hateball> alexandre9099: You could run Microsoft Office in wine, surely the school provides this if they expect you to use closed formats
<ppf> or in a vm, which might give you a better experience
<sav> since its a course that you would be quizzed in the future, i recommend you dualboot your machine so you can follow along. If you are using a different product, remember some questions may required you to describe the procedure and you might be found wanting because you are not using accdb with ms access but something else.
<alexandre9099> hateball: that's the thing, they dont have any kind of partnership with M$ and i think they use not genuine products... (sometimes i just want to denunciate so they put linux and other open source programs on computers :D)
<Npco> When i am using Guake, I type blahblahblah, and it opens my irc client, but now I am unable to enter any more commands via line, what gives?
<alexandre9099> the first module of this year was about excel, it is pretty similar to libreoffice calc. on the other hand libreoffice base is not very similar to access
<alexandre9099> so i need to use the school computers
<ppf> Npco: the terminal is running that program
<Npco> how do I run the program, without the terminal being awol?
<n4h0> join/ #raspberrypi
<ppf> Npco: appending a & will start a process in the background
<ppf> if it's already running hit ^Z in the terminal to go back to the prompt, then run bg to put the process into the background
<Npco> #linux
<alexandre9099> from kexi: "Access 2007's .accdb files are currently unsupported. ", that is the format we use, i'll check if it is possible to have the mdb format
<ppf> alexandre9099: if that's an MS office course you should be using ms office
<ppf> anything else will cause you pain and suffering
<alexandre9099> the course is about database managing program... so technically speaking it could be any database managing program
<alexandre9099> thats why i get mad at teachers... there is no partnership on that school so i dont see why they use M$ products... whatever
<hateball> Politics and/or ignorance :)
<sav> its because they know ms, so they teach ms
<hateball> Nothing #ubuntu can help you with at any rate
<sav> know that u re a linux fun, you are most likely to recommend it
<alexandre9099> sav yea, thats bad... no alternatives
<alexandre9099> i already tryed convincing the teachers to use open alternatives (even using windows...)
<alexandre9099> but they will not change :/
<alexandre9099> afk... i'll install windows to see if sound card not being detected is a hardware problem (i think it is)
<francoisbabeuf> omg, is there truly no way to change the mysql root password anymore? I'm going to lose my mind. I've pulled this off like a dozen times in the past.
<alexandre9099> if you have access to the server you can start it with a flasg
<alexandre9099> *flag
<alexandre9099> that ignores all permissions
<ducasse> francoisbabeuf: wouldn't #mysql be a better place to ask that?
<francoisbabeuf> Maybe, but there is a fairly complicated interaction with the installation
<alexandre9099> francoisbabeuf: the flag is  --skip-grant-tables
<francoisbabeuf> alexandre9099, yes, this works but then you can't set the user pass anymore while in the permission free mode.
<alexandre9099> ?
<alexandre9099> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<francoisbabeuf> mysql> ALTER USER 'root'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY '';
<francoisbabeuf> ERROR 1290 (HY000): The MySQL server is running with the --skip-grant-tables option so it cannot execute this statement
<fling> francoisbabeuf: time to edit mysql table
<alexandre9099> wish me luck... installing windows temporarily... (why inst there any windows live cd... grrr...)
<alexandre9099> afk
<phil72> how do i install a different version of the distro (want 16.04 lts, have 16.10)?
<ppf> phil72: reinstall
<phil72> whats the best way to do that - the same way i installed it originally?
<ppf> yes
<phil72> is there no apt process that can be run? -- will take advice, just curious
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade, phil72
<ducasse> phil72: no, apt can't downgrade a release
<ppf> cfhowlett: other direction
<cfhowlett> phil72, d'oh!  sorry, I read wrong.  thought you were going 16.04 >>> 16.110
<phil72> no prob, thanks for the help
<alexandre9099> argh... why windows needs to be so complicated... my computer came with a key but now the key dont work....
<phil72> me too - have been running a windows vm off/on for a years and have had to deal with it/them/that several times
<phil72> that brings up another q, whats the best way to run itunes on ubuntu? prob off/on-the-fringes of this channels topic but way better odds than asking apple :)
<ducasse> phil72: afaik a vm
<phil72> or, better yet - where should i go to find an answer
<phil72> will continue with that then, thanks ducasse
<ducasse> phil72: if you're going to use it with an i-thingy i believe a vm is your only option.
<phil72> not interested in i-nonsense
<ppf> except tunes?
<phil72> just have a lot of content that is locked into itunes through DRM and other anti-piracy nonsense
<guardian_> ppf : any luck with my shutdown issue?
<ppf> guardian_: sorry, i got no further idea
<guardian_> damn!!! What wrong with this system...
<guardian_> eric^ hey
<ch> exit
<ch> how do you exit
<ppf>  \quit
<xubuntu61d> any timeframe for [ubuntu/zesty-proposed] firefox 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)   Chris Coulson to ship, manifest shows >> firefox	50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1
<ppf> !ubuntu+1 | xubuntu61d
<ubottu> xubuntu61d: Zesty Zapus is the codename for Ubuntu 17.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu61d> ppf in daily-builds >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ducasse> xubuntu61d: zesty support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<xubuntu61d> as per >> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/zesty-changes/2017-January/006894.html
<ducasse> xubuntu61d: we still don't support zesty here
<xubuntu61d> oh! sorry
<xubuntu61d> tnks!
<Narev> Hi everyone
<Narev> I'm an Ubuntu novice, but I have a question
<Narev> More of a conundrum, really
<ducasse> !ask | Narev
<ubottu> Narev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shangul> Narev, ^
<shangul> and hi
<Narev> Sorry, I was trying to be polite
<Narev> I was attempting to get my 3d card working, so I downloaded the drivers from the Radeon site
<Narev> I followed a list of quite complicated instructions I didn't really understand
<hateball> Narev: If you have an AMD card you shouldnt really have to do anything, it should have the proper driver out of the box
<Narev> Then when I rebooted the computer and the login screen came up, I entered my login, the screen went black and a line of text flashed for a second, then I was back at login
<Narev> Let me see if I can find the page whose instructions I followed
<Narev> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx   <--- This is what I did
<hateball> Narev: and you have a card that is supported by the AMDGPU-Pro drive?
<hateball> driver*
<Narev> Radeon 9500
<hateball> Narev: that isnt going to be supported by that driver. the link tells you how to uninstall it, so do that and you'll be back to a working environment most likely
<hateball> the pro driver is for the latest highend cards
<Narev> I can't even log into the system though
<hateball> Narev: ctrl+alt+f1 to switch a tty
<hateball> there you can run the command in a shell
<hateball> Narev: ctrl+alt+f7 to return to the tty with X
<Narev> Any websites you'd recommend for someone who's been a computer expert with windows for years and now wants to learn ubuntu without all the "This is how a bhard drive works!" padding?
<Narev> This is actually a brand new install, would a reinstall be easier?
<ducasse> Narev: easier maybe, quicker no.
<Narev> what's a tty?
<ducasse> Narev: in this instance, a virtual console - a terminal.
<Narev> So like a different window in windows?
<ducasse> Narev: no, like a terminal ;)
<adalbert> Narev, no like a login prompt for a new session
<james0r2> command prompt?
<Narev> Okay, I'm running right now kin the "Try Ubuntu" environment on my thumb drive
<Narev> When I restart my comp, and the login comes up, what should I do?
<feffa> ciao
<Narev> I just need access to the directory to run the uninstall script
<feffa> !lis
<ducasse> Narev: ctrl+alt+f1, log in, follow uninstall instructions
<feffa> !list
<ubottu> feffa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<feffa> !list
<Mastakilla> Hi everyone... I have a Windows 8.1 host running VMware Workstation 12. I'm trying to cleanly install the Ubuntu 16.04.1 as a guest. But every time the installation completes, it asks me to push the "restart now" button and then it freezes with an error "[sda] assuming drive cache: write through"
<Mastakilla> If I then force a reboot, then it does boot into Ubuntu, but I'm not sure if the install completed cleanly, so I'd like to get this silly issue solved instead of ignoring it
<ducasse> Mastakilla: if it tells you to hit restart the install is finished
<Mastakilla> ok thanks, but why is it having trouble with the first boot then?
<Mastakilla> in meanwhile I already tried reinstalling (including reboot of the host) 10+ times
<Mastakilla> I tried with or without LVM
<Mastakilla> I tried unmounting the iso in vmware
<Mastakilla> etc
<Mastakilla> nothing helps... it always freezes
<Mastakilla> btw: I think it freezes even before it starts the reboot
<Mastakilla> I just tried pressing ctrl-c and then it proceeds... 0.5 seconds later it actually starts the reboot
<Mastakilla> so it looks like the ubuntu installer fails to shut down
<Zeeeljko> Can someone tell me is tehere any which i can control my server on shell such as using, adding users, modifying their configuration of shell
<Zeeeljko> panel or somethign like that
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: ssh?
<Zeeeljko> ducasse its ok :) i mean something like web panel
<Southern_Gentlem> yuck
<one808> %3D3
<one808> 51515
<one808> 515
<one808> 65
<one808> 6
<one808> 6'6
<Southern_Gentlem> Zeeeljko,  you could always log into it and use or remote desktop but adding the gui on a server ends up adding alot of attack serfaces for vulnerbilities
<Zeeeljko> Southern_Gentlem i dont have remote desktop
<Zeeeljko> for my vps
<Zeeeljko> dude
<Southern_Gentlem> tunnel vnc over ssh for security
<Zeeeljko> vps
<Zeeeljko> not vnc
<Southern_Gentlem> vps is a server which you can run vnc dude
<Zeeeljko> Southern_Gentlem ok, but let me see how can i adduser with, for example : 50mb ssd, 128mb ram..etc..
<Zeeeljko> if you know what i mean
<Zeeeljko> how can control users and all
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: ssh is the best and easiest way
<Southern_Gentlem> ssh is the most secure
<Zeeeljko> ducasse i know what you mean, but i think any web panel
<Zeeeljko> something like that
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: there aren't any that i know of
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: and anyway you should learn to use the cli
<Southern_Gentlem> now your vps provider may provide a web interface
<Zeeeljko> Southern_Gentlem i have web interface
<Zeeeljko> but i never see users on them
<Zeeeljko> ;)
<boboliu> adduser passwd done
<Zeeeljko> lol
<Zeeeljko> i know how to adduser
<Zeeeljko> but i dont want that user use all my SSD storage
<Zeeeljko> i want to give them up to 100,200mb
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: use quotas
<Zeeeljko> ducasse how
<Southern_Gentlem> so you want to set quota
<Zeeeljko> i want as web panel
<Zeeeljko> i dont know use that from ssh
<arakash> Hi. I just installed ubuntu on my friends PC and need some help troubleshooting. Grub as well as ubuntu is very laggy and ubuntu has no keyboard input.
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/07/disk-quota/
<Zeeeljko> ducasse
<Zeeeljko> web interface
<Zeeeljko> not ssh
<boboliu> you want a web interface? Why not do it your self?
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: told you, there aren't any, at least not any good ones
<Zeeeljko> it must be anywhere
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: why?
<Zeeeljko> its easiest way to controls your users from web
<Zeeeljko> just click click add remove
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: everybody just uses ssh, _that_ is the easiest way on linux.
<Zeeeljko> you also can modify your web hosting but cPanel is easiest way to do that
<Zeeeljko> i dont know to use that on that way
<Zeeeljko> so i want web panel
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: and i've told you, we can't give you what does not exist
<boboliu> if you don't like them, create something instead.
<Zeeeljko> it exists
<Zeeeljko> 100%
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: if you know that, why ask us?
<Zeeeljko> How do i have vps web interface to set up server on vps
<boboliu> maybe you can find it on github
<Zeeeljko> but i dont have users section
<boboliu> Zeeeljko: "to set up server on vps"? so what do you need?
<Zeeeljko> boboliu
<ducasse> Zeeeljko: vps providers leave managing the server up to you, so they don't provide management tools for generic admin duties
<Zeeeljko> to manage my server through web panel
<Zeeeljko> ducasse i want to manage my shell users
<boboliu> I know there is a user&traffice control module on a chinese vps control panel, but it's for proxy.
<Zeeeljko> their storages etc...
<Zeeeljko> something like that
<Zeeeljko> https://code.google.com/archive/p/ovz-web-panel/
<Elec_A> Hi, when I execute "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it will sometimes, reduce the version of some packages. have you ever had this issue? is it normal ?
<mikecmpbll> is it possible to restrict ssh access, for a particular user, to a particular host?
<\9> mikecmpbll: yes -- http://serverfault.com/a/207392
<boboliu> Zeeeljko: There's a lot of web control panels. but it's all for web service, like this: http://vestacp.com/
<mikecmpbll> \9 : sweet. can i make that specific to a local user?
<mikecmpbll> i.e. can only ssh to user_a from host_a. any other user no restriction
<Narev> Hey guys, your advice worked and I got my system back.
<mikecmpbll> oh, i misunderstood the option.
<Narev> Just wanted to thank all who helped.
<mikecmpbll> \9 : thanks!
<boboliu> Zeeeljko: It's hard to control disk usage for your shell users, why not try to provide OpenVZ vps instead of shell logins?
<Zeeeljko> bobe
<Zeeeljko> ajenti is whati want :)
<Zeeeljko> successfully installed :)
<Zeeeljko> full control of my server via 8000 port
<Zeeeljko> using web
<Veste> sqlut
<lucidguy> Ok, when I het ~. It types out ~. .. not the exit/kill response of ssh or ipmitool .. what am I doing wrong?
<\9> mikecmpbll: no problem
<\9> lucidguy: where are you typing that?
<Veste> i am french
<Veste> ca va les pd
<ducasse> !fr | Veste
<ubottu> Veste: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<AlexPortable> How do I setup SSD trim?
<Jharm> hello everyone, ran into a new issue after setting up OpenVPN for the first time. I was a to set up server side configurations but after moved the .ovpn to targeted device ( in my case the device is android and the app is OpenVPN Connect). after i try to import the files i get this error: Error parsing OpenVPN profile: client.ovpn: option_error: option <key> was not properly closed out. not sure which file i need to look at to correct this,
<Jharm>  any suggestions?
<Veste> wesh
<boboliu> AlexPortable: http://www.howtogeek.com/176978/ubuntu-doesnt-trim-ssds-by-default-why-not-and-how-to-enable-it-yourself/ why not google first?
<AlexPortable> boboliu: well maybe those articles are old
<ducasse> lucidguy: try ~~.
<boboliu> no matter how old, it's usable.
<faLUCE> hello, On 16.04  the screen flickers often (and stop flickering when I change the current window) with this error:    [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<faLUCE> how can I fix that?
<ducasse> AlexPortable: you won't know if they are old until you look at them
<Jharm> any help?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, try your highest render setting in GLX options,3.1 for example
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: where can I set these options?
<faLUCE> Is there a gui util?
<Jharm> hello everyone, ran into a new issue after setting up OpenVPN for the first time. I was a to set up server side configurations but after moved the .ovpn to targeted device ( in my case the device is android and the app is OpenVPN Connect). after i try to import the files i get this error: Error parsing OpenVPN profile: client.ovpn: option_error: option <key> was not properly closed out. not sure which file i need to look at to correct this,
<Jharm>  any suggestions?
<AlexPortable> ducasse: true
<boboliu> faLUCE: This bug has found since 2015, but it hadn't solved until now. see: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95461 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550779
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 95461 in Video(DRI - Intel) "[drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550779 in linux (Ubuntu) "[i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun - Xorg glitches" [Medium,Incomplete]
<AlexPortable> is it possible to install a system, and then export the choices I made during install to use as a preseed?
<faLUCE> boboliu: I don't understand if is there workaround
<boboliu> faLUCE: actually, there is not. perhaps reinstall or change a kernel will solve it.
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, depends on your DE, wherever your screen resolution and compositor asettings are located
<faLUCE> boboliu: it appears strange to me
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: I use lxde
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: in the monitor settings GUI I can change the resolution and refresh rate
<BluesKaj> fa sorry, I'm not familar with lxde on ubuntu
<faLUCE> should I change refersh rate?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE,^
<inra> hello everyone, I am on a ubuntu derivative, and there is no channel for my OS, so asking here, hoping it's fine..I cant create multiple instances of firefox, which is possible in my ubuntu systems. when I run the same commands, I just always get new windows of the same instance. so I think it's got to do with the particular OS.could you have any suggestion to implement, if you had such a problem before?
<BluesKaj> the renderer backend faLUCE , GLX seting
<ducasse> inra: we don't support derivatives, try ##linux
<_adb> hello. has anyone been through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch lately? it mentions "There is a current (for Karmic, Lucid, ..., Precise) issue with services running in a chroot:" and links to an upstart bug. i'm on 16.04, so using systemd. no problems yet -- just curious what trouble i'm getting into.
<ducasse> _adb: that wiki page might be outdated, too many are unfortunately
<inra> ducasse, ok, thank you
<_adb> thanks ducasse, i'll just give it a shot and see how far i get
<inra> great, #linux channel is invite-only. can anyone invite me please?
<inra> linux as exclusive club. whose great idea it was
<ducasse> !register | inra
<ubottu> inra: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<inra> ducasse, it is registered
<ducasse> inra: _you_ need to be
<inra> if it weren't, it wouldn't be cloaked, right?
<phos1> How do i set default owner and permissons when files are uploaded? I have 2 users uploading files, and we keep having to chown / CHMOD to our shared group so we can both edit
<inra> it is clearly not about registration.
<inra> channel is invite only, it says
<_adb> phos1: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setuid_and_setgid_on_directories
<ducasse> inra: i didn't look. i've had no problems joining, nor have i heard anyone else having any. try ##linux-ops, maybe, or #freenode.
<_adb> #linux vs ##linux ?
<tgm4883> inra: yea you probably want ##linux  not sure why you weren't just redirected there
<phos1> _abd: Thanks! That worked perfectly
<phos1> _abd: actually that did owner properly, but not permissons on the file. It’s set to 644 which won’t let me write it, I need 664 (as it’s a shared group)
<_adb> phos1: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<inra> tgm4883, thank you! it was that
<lucidguy> ducasse: thanks, I found it worked, I just had to do it really quickly.
<_adb> phos1: alternatively, http://askubuntu.com/questions/44534/how-to-set-umask-for-a-specific-folder
<DolphinDream> howdy
<DolphinDream> is there a problem if i set my default python (in ubuntu 16.04) to be 3.5 instead of 2.7 ? will some apps not work ?
<ducasse> DolphinDream: there's a lot of system stuff that uses python2.7 that is not tested with python3, it might break
<{Dolphin}> Hello. :)
<Kevin`> how can I tell networkmanager which serial port to use for a cellular modem? it's conspicuously missing from the settings for a 'mobile broadband' connection
<ilmaisin> hi
<ilmaisin> how i can enable beep on gnome-terminal
<ilmaisin> i do not want the pc beep but some nice sound card "bling" sound
<ioria> ilmaisin,  ( speaker-test -t sine -f 1000 )& pid=$! ; sleep 0.2s ; kill -9 $pid
<ilmaisin> ioria: my speakers are functioning
<ioria> ilmaisin,  so, run it
<Guest42623> #ubuntu-es
<ilmaisin> ioria: why? what will it do?
<ioria> ilmaisin,  beep/bling
<ilmaisin> ioria: but how can i make a sound to play when the terminal encounters the beep character?
<ioria> ilmaisin,  ohh... that is in the gnome-terminal preferences
<ioria> ilmaisin,  but idt it's working properly anymore
<ilmaisin> ioria: yeah, i noticed it
<ilmaisin> why everything has to be always broken...
<ioria> ilmaisin,  i think it tries to ring an internal computer speaker, that not exists anymore
<ilmaisin> ioria: now i found the solution https://www.rohanjain.in/bell/
<ilmaisin> wonder why it isn't enable by default
<ioria> ilmaisin,  ant it works for the gnome-terminal bell ?
<zang> Hey, anyone has tips about testing mpi on beowolf cluster?
<rizonz> is anyone able to check if 'PDF::OCR', 'PDF::OCR2' are available from cpan for Ubuntu ?
<zang> i m having some irregularities
<zang> some nodes are crashing
<ioria> ilmaisin,  hurra ! sudo modprobe pcspkr
<ioria> ilmaisin,  but is very feeble
<ducasse> zang: this is probably not the best channel for that, ##linux might be better
<zang> tx i will try ther
<ioria> ilmaisin,  idk why it's not loaded by default
<apetresc> Are some of the mirrors down right now or something? I'm suddenly getting "E: Failed to Fetch, 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]" even after an apt-get update.
<apetresc> This is on an archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<ducasse> apetresc: wouldn't be the first time a mirror was down. try another one or wait.
<apetresc> ducasse: okay, thanks. These are docker container builds that are failing, though, so it's not quite that trivial to switch mirrors, haha :) I guess I'll wait a bit.
<apetresc> Ooh actually I think the problem is that the apt-get update call had been cached by Docker and it was only the new -install that was therefore using the outdated mirror. Whoops!
<ioria> apetresc, that ip is http://yukinko.canonical.com/   , do you have it in your sources.list ?
<apetresc> Yeah, seems to be working now. false alarm!
<apetresc> (now that I forced it not to use the cache)
<an-usah> i have a problem with the X
<an-usah> i can't normally copy content
<an-usah> and i tested the thing on KDE and also on XFCE, same "bug"
<genii> apetresc: If repo changes apt won't know until the APT::Archives::MinAge and APT::Archives::MaxAge  default values are met
<SlabDabs> woo, i should have a think pad arriving today to ubuntu up
<jp_> kill me now. sighs..... I don't know why but I get in my syslog entres like this  kernel: [ 1397.196010] iptables DROPPED: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:50:56:01:2
<jp_> there are two servers in the same subnet and I have a little pythone http server on port 80 on server A. On Server B I can't curl that service at all
<jp_> from server A I can curl to local ip address and get a response
<jp_> I turned of firewal using ufw disable (I am on ubuntu)
<jp_> I checked iptables -L and everything says open
<jp_> I don't know what else is wrong
<jp_> can anyone help?
<funkyheadgirl> ubuntu 16.04. my firefox got messed and and needed to reinstal but it's not working
<w9qbj> I've updated to 16.04, net questions - how/where do I enter nameservers - 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4  (Not at all like 14.04)
<ZoderUck> how to i put  a standalone script in an rc.d level ?  is that with symlinks ?
<nacc> jp_: is server listening on localhost:80 or <ip>:80? When you curl on A, which address did you use to test?
<nacc> jp_: do you get that iptables output on every curl?
<ARTF2> hi
<jp_> @nacc the local ip address on the box, yes there is a service listening and is shown in netstat --listen
<jp_> @nacc I did'nt understand the second question
<nacc> jp_: to be clear, which do you mean by "local ip"? 127.0.0.1?
<jp_> ip address on eth0 something like 10.0.0.101
<nacc> jp_: you mentioned a 'iptables dropped' line in syslog. Does that happen every time you curl from B to A?
<jp_> say server a has 10.0.0.101 and server b has 10.0.0.100
<w9qbj> Also, How do I ifconfig to a static address on startup ?
<nacc> jp_: ok
<jp_> yes
<jp_> however I don't know whats causing it
<ducasse> w9qbj: set it up in /etc/network/interfaces - 'man interfaces'
<funkyheadgirl> how can i remove javascript?
<jp_> nacc - http://pastebin.com/C8Tyfu0W
<nacc> jp_: um, don't you have a 'DROP all' line?
<jp_> nope
<nacc> jp_: literally in your paste just now.
<nacc> jp_: line 12
<jp_> sorry wrong server
<jp_> one second
<jp_> nacc http://pastebin.com/Ki73vBkS . - ps it shou;d'nt matter since I already did ufw disable
<jp_> which should turn off the firewall and not use the iptables
<joseki> hello everyone! i've managed to loose a disk label and wanted to see if anyone could help troubleshoot. it's a san/multipath setup
<joseki> basically, i don't have a "real" UUID - /dev/mapper/mpatha-part1: PARTLABEL="primary" PARTUUID="1ce65b62-23a6-4ab7-9307-fd8b637e286f"
<minilux> hi i am new to ubuntu any patient people who can help me with some stuff
<minilux> ?
<joseki> seems like i could "mklable loop" but i think that will cause me to loose data
<ducasse> !ask | Shadstarn
<ubottu> Shadstarn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> jp_: ... that also has DROP?
<nacc> jp_: while I understand that you turned off ufw, if `iptables -L` is listing running rules, that absolutely matters
<Shadstarn> how can i install themes on ubuntu mate... all i isntall do not work...
<Shadstarn> i am frustrated beyond reason
<Shadstarn> also how can i make things bigger without touching the resolution of the screen
<nacc> joseki: what do you mean by "lose a label"?
<hoagies> Shad, I'm sure you can find a lot of videos on Youtube which explain such matters in detail.
<Shadstarn> hmm
<Shadstarn> okaj you are right
<nacc> Shadstarn: what did you try and what happens?
<Shadstarn> i will try there first
<Shadstarn> i love linux already
<nacc> Shadstarn: and have you looked at the accessibility options? I'm not sure what exactly you mean by "make things bigger"?
<jp_> nacc your awsome
<jp_> nacc thank you
<nacc> jp_: that was the issue, I assume?
<jp_> nacc yes
<jp_> thank you
<ilmaisin> lol i looked at the bug report of the problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/769314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769314 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "System bell broken in Natty/Unity (despite heroic...)" [High,In progress]
<nacc> jp_: tbh, i don't exactly understand how ufw and iptables inter-relate, but always trust what your system tells you (and never trust scripts (including init scripts)) to be 100% correct :)
<ilmaisin> it's just over a half decade old, no hurry...
<joseki> nacc: there isn't a UUID for the partition, but there is a PARTUUID
<elias_a> What video player can play multiple video files in an endless loop without showing filenames or other extra things but the video itself?
<ioria> ilmaisin,   did you  sudo modprobe pcspkr ?  i'am using unity and it works
<{Dolphin}> elias_a i think you can do this with vlc
<nacc> joseki: even in /dev/disk/by-uuid ?
<{Dolphin}> https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-loop-a-video-in-a-vlc-player
<joseki> nacc: nope
<joseki> nacc: I just unmounted it, resized via multipath and then increased the disk size via parted
<joseki> nacc: increased meaning "rm 1" and then mkpart
<w9qbj> One more Q - I'll admit my eyes are not as young as they once were. How do I set a LARGE mouse-arrow-pointer - bigger than the 'stock' ones
<tekeli-li> *sigh*
<nacc> joseki: i really don't know, sorry
<elias_a> {Dolphin}: You are not answering my question. I have multiple files. Loop = play again beginning from 1st file. And VLC shows the filename in the background by default.
<tekeli-li> I need to share a screenshot to explain my problem. Is there a preferred way to share images here?
<tekeli-li> paste.ubuntu.com doesn't support images as far as i know
<{Dolphin}> elias_a elias_a make one alltogether video... or try one playlist
<tekeli-li> (unless y'all want it base64 encoded i suppose)
<elias_a> {Dolphin}: How would that help if the file name is still shown? :O
<nacc> !paste | tekeli-li: i believe imgur:
<ubottu> tekeli-li: i believe imgur:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tekeli-li> nacc, thank you
<ducasse> w9qbj: you can change cursor theme and size, should be settings for it
<joseki> nacc: thanks. anywhere else where filesystem gurus might hangout?
<w9qbj> ducasse, There are some, but not big enough
<nacc> joseki: you might try #ubuntu-server, esp. because of multipath/san
<ducasse> w9qbj: then try to find a bigger one, i'm sure others have had the same problem
<w9qbj> ducasse,   That's why I'm asking here.
<ducasse> w9qbj: maybe there are some on gnome-look.org
<w9qbj> decoder,   Thanks, I'll look there.
<w9qbj> ducasse, thanks  Ti'' look there  - whoops sent to the wrong
<dax> gonna be a bit noisy with joins/parts for a bit folks
<nicomachus> way to go, dax
<dax> hehe
<Brochacho> Hi all, what exactly is 'history-daemon'? It's constantly maxing out a CPU core on my machine
<ducasse> Brochacho: see 'apt show history-service'
<Brochacho> ducasse: Stores messages and calls, on my desktop?
<AlexPortable> How can I use preseed?
<AlexPortable> auto url=http://192.168.1.1/preseed.txt should work no?
<lucidguy> PLAY ***************************************************************************
<lucidguy> TASK [setup] *******************************************************************
<lucidguy> ok: [r4b-33]
<lucidguy> TASK [configure network interfaces] ********************************************
<lucidguy> changed: [r4b-33]
<lucidguy> TASK [Install list of packages] ************************************************
<ducasse> Brochacho: are you using telepathy?
<ducasse> !paste | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest47258> {Dolphin}: Found it. 1) disable OSD in VLC and 2) loop a playlist.
<lucidguy> sorry about the flood
<lucidguy> From my workstation I can ssh -A etc just fine into specific servers.  If I ssh into my workstation from  another box and try the -A to the box that always worked it no longer does.  It's something to do with an ssh  agent or something running, can someone remind how to resolve this?
<Brochacho> ducasse: Er, not sure? I'm using telegram and polari
<ducasse> Brochacho: then telegram is probably what uses it.
<Brochacho> ducasse: It was polari
<fub> Hi. How do I install libc6-dbg:i386 on 16.04?
<AlexPortable> auto url=http://192.168.1.1/preseed.txt should work no?
<roneivbc> sudo apt-get install libc6-dbg:i386
<fub> roneivbc: it's not found
<roneivbc> It worked for me.
<fub> roneivbc: https://dpaste.de/tfcm
<DolphinDream> is there a problem if i set my default python (in ubuntu 16.04) to be 3.5 instead of 2.7 ? will some apps not work ?
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: as was mentioned before, probably yes. Why would you want to do that?
<roneivbc> fub: maybe the repository is missing.
<ducasse> DolphinDream: you've already asked that and got an answer
<fub> roneivbc: I did a apt-get update before
<fub> anything else I have to do?
<DolphinDream> oops. sorry.did not see the answer. my web irc client is kind of crappy (and i was afk)
<roneivbc> fub: I think you should add a another repo
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: in other words, don't do things just to do them
<cotin> Anyone knows any webdev channels?
<DolphinDream> tgm4883: n0t just to do them. i wanted to use sublime for instance to do some py developement .. and want4ed to make sure that is using the 3.x and not the default .27
<fub> roneivbc: found it
<fub> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<fub> then apt-get update, then it is found..
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: you want to make sure your scripts are using python 3?
<roneivbc> fub: Yes ! I just found an article... lol
<DolphinDream> tgm4883: when i test my scripts i want to make sure they are executed using 3.5 yes. in terminal i can launch py3.5 of course to do that.. but sublime may need further settings to make sure it uses that by default (e.g. if i run scripts form sublime text)
<roneivbc> fub: But I did not do this in my machine and it worked. Anyway...
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: wouldn't you just specify python 3 in your first line?
<DolphinDream> ah.. hm.. maybe :) i don't knw much about python . maybe you can.
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: eg, #!/usr/bin/env python3
<DolphinDream> nice tip. thx
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: yw
<DolphinDream> tgm4883: is 3.5 not stable enough? why isnt it the default, btw?
<Trel> How do you define/use a variable in an systemd unit file?
<tgm4883> DolphinDream: of the thousands of things that use python that are shipped with ubuntu, not all of them have been converted and tested with python 3
<DolphinDream> ahh.. thousands you say... hm. makes sense.
<jatt> Trel Environment=FOO=BAR
<tzfrs> Hi guys. I somehow destroyed my grub loader. I have a windows partition and an ubuntu partition, but can only boot into ubuntu. I already tried "sudo update-grub" and reinstalled grub, but still, only getting into windows. Any idea what I can do?
<tzfrs> When I open /etc/default/grub it says "GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)"".
<cotin> V
<tzfrs> It even tells me that I have Windows 10 loader installed
<tzfrs> But as soon as I launch my computer, I only get Ubuntu
<jatt> that's good
<pwnsaunder> hi
<genii> tzfrs: Repair the Windows bootloader first, get it booting back into that. Then boot up to a livecd/dvd/usb and repair grub from that
<amstaff> Hi having an issue with an ubuntu server 16.04 LTS
<genii> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<amstaff> everytime i connect with ssh
<amstaff> I get same message 10 packages can be updated.
<amstaff> 7 updates are security updates.
<amstaff> Yes, i have already update and upgrade
<tzfrs> Can't I somehow do it from Ubuntu? I don't have an USB-Stick anymore.
<genii> tzfrs: You can, but it's far more work
<tzfrs> ok
<timbozeman> I'm on trusty and I seem to be stuck on php 5.5.9. How can I get to 5.6 without bricking my computer?
<timbozeman> I added this ppa:ondrej/php repo and tried apt-get install php5.6, but that doesn't seem to exist
<timbozeman> woops, nm user error. forgot to update
<pwnsaunder_> lll
<genuine__> I have a problem with my sound on my laptop. i installed lubuntu 16.04 any ideas?
<Simonious> anybody done any RS485 on ubuntu?
<jatt> what problem??
<genuine__> theres no sound on my system. can anyone help?
<genuine__> i have a sound problem on my laptop anyone can help?
<ouroumov> hi genuine__
<genuine__> hey
<ouroumov> genuine__, do you have multiple sound cards?
<genuine__> no, and it is a laptop.
<ouroumov> genuine__, please provide the output of the command: lshw -C sound | nc termbin.com 9999
<BluesKaj> genuine__, open alsamixer in the terminal and increase the relevant volume ctls to 100% ,then on the fr right disable automute and make sure any vol ctls tou are using aren't muted with MM in the box, navigate to the ctls with arrow keys
<cerion> genuine__: state what is the problem
<genuine__> ouroumov didnt work, says inaccurate or incomplete
<mrichman> Hey everyone. I need to split up a large log file where each line contains a thread ID, i.e. "2017-02-03 12:25:22.5175|71|Error|blahblahblah". The value "71" in there is the thread ID. I'd like to split this file up, writing each line corresponding to its thread ID to its own file.
<genuine__> BluesKaj, i opened alsamixer but i cant increase the sound or decrease it
<Simonious> http://www.waveshare.com/rs485-can-cape.htm how do I use RS485 on this cape under ubuntu?
<genuine__> cerion, sound not working on my laptop
 * Simonious keeps poking at it
<genuine__> ouroumov, worked
<genuine__> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.17
<genuine__> usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]
<genuine__>        lshw -version
<genuine__> 	-version        print program version (B.02.17)
<genuine__> format can be
<ouroumov> genuine__, that's what happen when you post output to the chan. Please use the exact command I gave and provide only the resulting URL.
<genuine__> ops sorry.
<jeffreylevesque> how can i check if xinetd is installed?
<BluesKaj> genuine__, use the up/down arrow keys to increase/decrese
<genuine__> http://termbin.com/828w
<AlexPortable> auto url=http://192.168.1.1/preseed.txt should work no?
<genuine__> BluesKaj, theres nothing to increase or decrease
<ouroumov> genuine__, it appears you have two sound cards. Please check the "hardware" tab of the sound preferences dialog.
<simon2> hey, what to do when i have different cursor themes on desktop/x root window and when i hover applications?
<genuine__> BluesKaj, i checked the second one. which should work i see how to increase and decrease now.
<BluesKaj> genuine__, in alsamixer use F6 to choose the soundcard
<genuine__> done
<BluesKaj> ok
<genuine__> increased to 100
<genuine__> still no sound
<BluesKaj> now navigate to the far right and use the down arrow key to disable automute
<BluesKaj> genuine__,^
<genuine__> ok
<genuine__> done
<genuine__> auto-mut disabled
<BluesKaj> now 'escape' then do, sudo alsactl store
<nathan77> I have Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop
<nathan77> I bought a TL-WN821N(EU) V5.0
<nathan77> It does not work as expected. I was told by a computer chop that this adapter works out of box, for Linux, but it seems not.
<nathan77> I followed a few User helps on Ubuntu forums to try get it running.
<nathan77> Currently using my laptop as a Wired Internet Hub (shared networking over cable connection)
<nathan77> My aim is to have my Desktop as a standalone computer.
<nathan77> Can anyone help?
<nathan77> Sorry. Didn't realise each new line would flood.
<genuine__> BluesKaj, nothing much happened
<simon2> nathan77: have you installed the linux drivers?
<genuine__> i typed sudo alsactl store then put my password
<simon2> nathan77: http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/TL-WN821N_V4.html#Driver
<nathan77> Yes. I tried that first
<Guest78078> Just got here and don't know what is happening
<nathan77> I can start again if you are willing and have the time
<AlexPortable> anyone can help me with preseed?
<simon2> nathan77: how did you install them and can you confirm that they are installed?
<nathan77> simon2: I'll have another look
<ZoderUck> how to i put  a standalone script in an rc.d level ?  is that with symlinks ?
<BluesKaj> genuine, run  sudo modprobe, then sudo alsa force-reload
<genuine__> BluesKaj, :P
<genuine__> don't give up on me lol
<genii> ZoderUck: There aren't really any runlevels any more. Just 0, 2-5, and 6
<ZoderUck> uh
<genii> ZoderUck: 2 through 5 are all just really 3
<BluesKaj> genuine__, oops correction sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, then sudo alsa force-reload
<ZoderUck> well it is for proftpd
<genuine__> ok
<ZoderUck> and i did see it does not start after reboot
<nathan77> simon2: I cannot confirm that the drivers are installed. I followed the Installation for linux Driver, which is located in that driver zipfile. I got lost in following the instructions. Their version is for 14.04.1
<ZoderUck> it is ubuntu 14.04 yes
<AlexPortable> How do I start ubuntu install with preseed file?
<genuine__> my pc isnt intel tho
<BluesKaj> no but your audio chip is intel, genuine__
<ZoderUck> was there a systemd to control  rcd level ?
<rajivmars> what is the difference between the commands "uname -a" and "uname -r"?
<genuine__> oh interesting
<Brochacho> rajivmars: See uname --help
<ZoderUck> genii, what shouljd i do first to find why proftpd is not restart ?
<genii> Sorry, forgot runlevel 1
<ZoderUck> genii, ok, but  there is a command ? to add a service in to correct level, i forgot
<ducasse> ZoderUck: iirc 14.04 uses update-rc.d
<genii> ZoderUck: Check in /etc/default directory for a proftp file and see if it's disabled by default
<rajivmars> Brochacho, yeah got it. thanks:)
<genuine__> what's next BluesKaj
<genii> ZoderUck: If it's not disabled by default in there, then look at syntax of update-rc.d
<ZoderUck> genii: aha, wait, where should i look?  it concerns proftpd   it needs to start whenever the system does have a reboot and,  if pssible if proftpd is stopped accidently it should be restarted.
<nathan77> how do I find out if my linux kernel supports 802.11? I would have thought that Ubuntu 16.04 already does.
<genii> ZoderUck: If there is a file in /etc/default called something like proftp  then check it does not contain a line like: ENABLED=0  ...if it does, change the 0 to a 1 and then restart proftpd with sudo service proftp restart   ( or sudo service proftp start)
<genii> ZoderUck: If there is no relevant line like that in a file in /etc/default  then add it to the automatic startup services using something like sudo update-rc.d proftpd defaults
 * genii runs back to work
<genuine__> BluesKaj, xD no sound still
<Simonious> 44e09000.serial: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x44e09000 (irq = 158, base_baud = 3000000) is a 8250 <-does this support an enable pin?
<ZoderUck> what ?
<ZoderUck> nobody here uses ubuntu ?
<genuine__> everyone here does
<hesham> helli
<hesham> hello
<hesham> quit
<hesham> hello
<hesham> seb
<Bashing-om> hesham: Welcome to ubuntu support . ask your question .
<al8989> hello i just upgraded to kubuntu 16.04 from 14.04 by doing a clean fresh install and everything seems to be working fine, but need to know how to turn off the annoying login screen that appears after i leave my computer for a few minutes
<nathan77> I have Ubuntu 16.04. I'm trying to install the linux drivers for TL-WN821N(EU)_V5 from TL's website. (here - http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/TL-WN821N_V5.html#Driver ). "An error occured while extracting files" Any fix I've tried to get beyond this, has not worked. Can anyone help
<ioria> al8989,  SystemSettings -> brightness & lock
<nathan77> al8989: does this help?  "It's very similar in KDE 4.1  System Settings -> Advanced ->  Login Manager -> Convenience and there is the option "Enable  Auto-Login" 				 			 " 			   		
<ioria> al8989,  ho, sorry kde
<ZoderUck> genii, did havea look in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf  and there was no line enabled=0 or 1
<ZoderUck> that was an advise not in the right directrion lol
<al8989> oh sorry im using kde desktop
<ZoderUck> hello
<al8989> i'll try that nathan
<ioria> al8989,  check also Workspace > Desktop Behavior > Screen Locking > uncheck Lock screen option.
<al8989> didn't work nathan already have auto logon checked
<ZoderUck> hi
<al8989> oioria: i'll try that
<ZoderUck> where do configure proftpd to  start whenever the whole system reboots ?
<Southern_Gentlem> systemctl enable servicename
<ducasse> ZoderUck: he said to look in /etc/default, not /etc/proftpd
<genii> ZoderUck: NOT /etc/proftpd  /etc/default/proftp
<genii> ZoderUck: Note the path contains the word "default"
<ZoderUck> update-rc.d proftpd  how do i get the current state  ?
<al8989> ioria: thanks thats what I was looking for don't know why i did not see it
<ZoderUck> genii, yes you are right
<ZoderUck> but how do i get a list of all rc.d ?
<genii> ZoderUck: sudo service --status-all
<Guest65824> how can i determine if i have a keylogger in my system?
<shambat> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm copying some files between harddrives, and it's very slow. I'm getting this over and over in my dmesg: https://hastebin.com/izixekibok.css /dev/sde is the device I'm writing to. My drives are attached via a LSI Fusion MPT SAS2 controller card.
<shambat> my cpus are also spending a lot of time in "wait"
<maltus> hi
<ioria> al8989, you're welcome
<Apachez> it seems like gcc/gpp and the other compile tools are included with "ubuntu-desktop", is there some way to uninstall them without having "ubuntu-desktop" to get ripped away by apt at the same time?
<ioria> shambat, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-xenial/+bug/1630837
<genii> Apachez: The package build-essential
<Apachez> shambat: same thing if you would boot on a 16.10 image? what does "additional drivers" tell you - any options there?
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1630837 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630837). The error has been logged
<Apachez> genii: so removing that would remove all gcc etc but leave ubuntu-desktop intact?
<nathan77> How do I find out my pc architecture?
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-xenial/+bug/1630837
<Seveas> Apachez: sudo apt-get remove gcc
<genii> Apachez: ubuntu-desktop is only a virtual package anyways
<Apachez> Seveas: doesnt work, apt wants to remove ubuntu-desktop at the same time
<Apachez> and by that gnome and everything gets ripped out
<Seveas> Apachez: doesn't do so here.
<Seveas> Apachez: pastebin the full output please
<Seveas> (the output before you hit n to cancel)
<inra> hello everyone, I have an older version of python, and I installed the newer version from python website. but still the older version is shown. is it ok just to delete it?
<inra> and will the newest version be shown if I just remove the old one?
<Seveas> inra: deleting the ubuntu-provided python is a very bad idea.
<ducasse> an-usah: there is no 100% certain way, they tend to hide well (obviously)
<Seveas> as long as you install your special python into /usr/local, you can use it just fine. But don't install into /usr.
<inra> Seveas, which is why I wanted to make sure..so keep them both, then?
<Seveas> inra: yes.
<inra> ok, thank you!
<inra> is there a way to upgrade the ubuntu-provided version?
<inra> to the latest one, I mean?
<ducasse> inra: then it wouldn't be ubuntu-provided
<Seveas> inra: upgrade Ubuntu :)
<an-usah> ducasse i have this issue, i need to copy things twice in order to properly copy them, e.g, if i copy text in libreoffice, and press ctrl+c once it copies it but plain text, if i copy it twice i get the format and can paste properly in other place
<inra> Seveas, so 16.10. has the latest python but 16.04. not?
<k1l> inra: what ubuntu is in use? what python do you need exactly?
<an-usah> it makes no sense, that i need to double copy things to copy them with format
<inra> k1l, I have 16.04, and it has python 2.7.6, while I need python 2.7.13
<an-usah> it also happens with the mouse or ctrl+ins
<k1l> inra: do you need it? for features or a bugfix?
<Seveas> 16.10 has 2.7.12
<an-usah> a right click copy copies just the text in plain format, but copying again, viola! it gets the format too
<an-usah> it makes no sense at all :/
<inra> k1l, it is required for an install
<ducasse> !enter | an-usah
<ubottu> an-usah: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<an-usah> ok, ok
<inra> k1l, actually I need the current pip, but it shows the pip version in the old python, so I thought about upgrading python
<Seveas> inra: why do you need a newer pip than Ubuntu provides? I've never had a problem with the ubuntu-provided pip
<Seveas> any specific package you're trying to install?
<k1l> inra: ok, so now we come to the real issue. what is the root of your issue?
<Talche> hi all
<inra> k1l, I dont know if this will become an issue, but the install guide shows the pip version as 8.1.1. whereas mine shows 1.5.4
<Talche> hmmm... anyone here knows something bout ddns, mx records and maybe about a mailserver not working ? :D
<Seveas> !info python-pip xenial
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Seveas> inra: I don't know where you grabbed pip from, but Ubuntu provides 8.1.1
<nacc> Seveas: maybe they are on trusty
<inra> Seveas, oops
<Seveas> nacc: not according to their earlier info :)
<ioria> inra,  apt-cache policy  python-pip
<inra> sorry, my dumb..I am currently on 14.04.1, not 16.04.
<k1l> inra: what is "lsb_release -sd" in terminal?
<Seveas> inra: ah, then it's time to upgrade Ubuntu :)
<nathan77b> test-ubuntu
<inra> the thing is, my OS is a derivative, built on ubuntu 14.04., so I dont know if I can safely upgrade it, if at all
<nathan77> rec-win7
<ioria> inra,  and why do you use a derivative ? any special reason ?
<Apachez> previous LTS?
<inra> ioria, I like the distro
<ioria> i see
<Seveas> inra: then it's time to go find support in the support channels of that derivative :)
<Apachez> whats the distro name?
<inra> Seveas, if it had one
<k1l> inra: then ask the support of that derivate how to solve that issue
<inra> in no time comes the warning 'this-is-not-your-distros-channel-go-ask-there'...guys, everything in the distro is ubuntu, only the skin is different
<Seveas> inra: unfortunately that's nonsense. We don't know in which ways they broke it. We know what Ubuntu breaks :)
<ioria> inra,  are you using the Ubuntu Satanic Edition ? :þ
<inra> yeah
<shambat> Apachez: how should I test it? Update to 16.10? I don't have X installed (its a server), so is there an "additional drivers" option there?
<nathan77b> how do I read this? ..."/wifi2/Driver/include/hal_com.h:413:13:"  <--- What are the numbers on the end of that file?
<Seveas> nathan77b: line and character
<ioria> inra,  this one ? http://ubuntusatanic.org/download.php ... really ???
<Apachez> line 413, 13 spaces in?
<inra> ioria, I thought it was a joke
<ioria> inra,  lol
<nathan77b> so if there's an error, these numbers tells me where, in that file?
<inra> recently I'd read about religious derivatives
<ioria> inra,  true
<k1l> inra: we can only support what is shipped by standard ubuntu and its flavors in here. if its just another wallpaper then instll ubuntu and use that wallpaper. but since its not only that, go and ask them.
<k1l> and if they dont offer support, but you need support ask in ##linux or think about using a distro that  got better support.
<inra> haha, k1l, wallpaper? :)) who installs a whole distro for a wallpaper?
<Seveas> too many people.
<ouroumov> yup
<inra> ok
<k1l> inra: you just said you do to get ubunut support in here.
<nathan77b> Thanks Seveas
<inra> k1l, did I say I installed something for wallpaper?
<k1l> inra: you said you use your non ubuntu only because of the nice theme. but we are spoiling this channel for other ubuntu users. so please go to your distros support or ##linux
<dax> or stop using crackpot derivatives
<simon2> hey, any idea what's up when you have one cursor theme hovering on desktop/x root window and another theme when i hovering applications?
<Talche> hmmm ubuntu server users allowed here ?
<dax> Talche: yes
<Talche> i mean newbies, not users :)
<Seveas> dax: not all derivatives are crackpots :)
<nathan77b> would you guys help here for some coding in ubuntu?
<Trel> jatt: is the enviornment part necessary if my only goal is to use it during the start command?
<k1l> simon2: you are running programs as root on the desktop?
<inra> k1l, oh gosh, how on earth you made it up? I only said I liked the distro as an answer to the respective question
<simon2> k1l: nope thats not it, the only difference is on the desktop, the cursor is normal everywhere else
<Seveas> simon2: applications can set which cursor they want to show. Maybe whatever is running on your root window wants something special
<Seveas> simon2: what do you have on your root window?
<simon2> Seveas: its the other way around, its the root window that is different
<simon2> Seveas: nothing, just a background imagfe
<Seveas> simon2: there has to be something running to render that. e.g. in normal ubuntu it's nautilus I believe (though last time I knew for sure that it was nautilus is pre-compiz)
<simon2> Seveas: ah, that's possible, can i find out?
<Seveas> nathan77b: programming is a bit OT here, there are more appropriate channels. Also, since it often requires the exchange of large parts of code/output, something like stack overflow is often better suited for programming questions.
<k1l> simon2: what desktop is it?
<nathan77b> Thanks Seveas
<ducasse> nathan77b: use alis to find a channel for your language
<ducasse> !alis | nathan77b
<ubottu> nathan77b: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<simon2> k1l: what do you mean? desktop enviornment, window manager or if something is running on the root window?
<nathan77b> ducasse: I'm trying to solve issues one by one. All im trying to do is get a wireless adapter running on U16.04
<k1l> yes, on what setup do you experience this behavior? i dont get it at all
<Seveas> simon2: the output of xwininfo -root -children on my system (ubuntu 16.10) makes me think it's still nautils.
<simon2> k1l: ubuntu with i3 ontop
<Seveas> simon2: ok, so definitely something i3 related then
<Seveas> as it'll want to take over that function
<simon2> Seveas:
<simon2> xwininfo: Window id: 0x1e4 (the root window) "i3"    Root window id: 0x1e4 (the root window) "i3"   Parent window id: 0x0 (none)
<ducasse> simon2: did you relogin after changing cursor theme?
<Seveas> yeah
<ducasse> i3 has nothing to do with cursor theme.
<simon2> ducasse: yea rebooted, can see the cursor theme change everywhere except on the desktop
<Seveas> check the i3 preferences
<simon2> Seveas: nothing obvious in the i3 config
<rek> i was stuck at starting hotplug subsystem then i hit ctrl+c at the point i was used to get stuck and i could continue the installation.... what is ctrl+c generally for?
<ducasse> simon2: where did you set cursor theme?
<Seveas> rek: for crudely killing something that is stuck
<simon2> ducasse: tried both /etc/X11/Xresources/x11-common and ~/.Xresources
<rek> Seveas lol i hope my system is ok
<simon2> ducasse: and it does work, like i said earlier, just not on the root window
<rek> what if i wanted to continue the grub and booting without hotplug
<Seveas> rek: I'm afraid that sentence makes no sense, so let me answer with a question: was this hotplug issue when installing, or when rebooting after the installation?
<rek> Seveas, i rebooted after the first part of the installation...so it's still installing the os
<Seveas> rek: erm... no. The install is only one part, no reboot in the middle.
<Seveas> you only reboot when the install is done.
<ducasse> simon2: try setting it with lxappearance
<rek> Seveas, the system did reboot ...asking me to remove the media and to make sure i was able to boot from the hd
<Seveas> that means the install is done.
<rek> it's still installing all the packages... though
<Seveas> you mean it's doing security updates?
<rek> i see mostly applications... tote, synaptic...ooffice various ttf
<rek> totem*
<simon2> ducasse: can i reload the cursor theme without having to restart X?
<simon2> ducasse: when setting it with lxappearance
<Seveas> can you share a screenshot of what's going on? Those two haven't been installed by default for quite some time... Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<ducasse> simon2: i don't remember tbh, i have a sneaking suspicion maybe you need to relogin
<lorddoskias> hello, i just installed 2 dell U2415 monitors, and rotated one of them vertically and i observe screen tearing on this monitor, whereas on the other which is in normal horizontal position i don't observe tearing when scrolling or moving windows around
<simon2> ducasse: right, ill do that, brb!
<lorddoskias> both monitors are hooked up via DP
<simon2_> ducasse: same behavior, the cursor changed but not on the desktop
<ducasse> simon2: how did you set it in ~/.Xresources?
<AlexPortable> How do i shutdown the system after 5 seconds?
<AlexPortable> shutdown -r -t 5 seems to shut it down after 5 minutes
<simon2_> ducasse: Xcursor.theme: DMZ-Black
<ducasse> simon2_: btw, 'i3-msg restart' is probably enough, no need to restart x server itself
<simon2_> ducasse: ill try
<simon2_> ducasse: nope i3-msg restart wasn't sufficient
<simon2_> ducasse: Seveas: btw, i did notice that the cursor is the same when im at the login screen
<simon2_> ducasse: Seveas: as it is on the deskopt that is
<ducasse> simon2_: well, you haven't changed anything since logging in :) i mean enough for testing if a change works.
<ducasse> simon2_: hang on, let me see if i can change the theme here.
<simon2_> ducasse: yea, but something is setting the default cursor theme at the login screen as well right?
<budfox> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 but when doing `sudo npm install` in a project dir I get error ECONNRESET, anybody know? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/581b31555f0a74815e7528dbb2f2b26b
<ducasse> simon2_: default x resources, i would think
<jonjitsu> on ubuntu 16.04 what is the easiest way to execute a script on bootup/shutdown/reboot?
<budfox> jonjitsu: ubuntu startup scripts are messy as f
<Apachez> 3.8GB
<k1l> budfox: did you read what you pasted? its a network issue.
<EriC^^> jonjitsu: add it to crontab @reboot
<k1l> jonjitsu: (ana)cron script or make a proper systemd scribt
<budfox> k1l: What isn't revealed in that paste is that it actually installs a lot of packages successfully first. So the network works for like a minute and then shuts down.
<Apachez> 3.6GB
<simon2_> ducasse: you sure? id think that unity had some kind of theme
<Seveas> jonjitsu: systemd unit files.
<k1l> budfox: are you using some vpn or proxy?
<Apachez> Seveas: I found which package wanted to rip out ubuntu-desktop: cpp and cpp-6
<budfox> jonjitsu: Yep, copy one of the scripts in /etc/init.d/, but beware, things will never be as beautiful as on openbsd (http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/ports/infrastructure/templates/rc.template?rev=1.10&content-type=text/x-cvsweb-markup)
<simon2_> ducasse: i think i found a bug-report describing my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1506587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1506587 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unity Desktop does not respect cursor theme after update" [Low,Confirmed]
<simon2_> unfortunately far from fixed :/
<budfox> k1l: Not really, I'm on virtualbox in bridged networking mode though?
<Apachez> Seveas: http://imgur.com/whRx9Oh
<Apachez> genii: http://imgur.com/whRx9Oh
<Seveas> Apachez: so leave that one installed.
<Apachez> regarding the uninstall of cpp wants to rip out the whole ubuntu-desktop and all its dependencies
<Seveas> and no, uninstalling cpp will not rip out gnome, just the ubuntu-desktop metapacakge, which is fine to not have installed.
<k1l> budfox: try disableding https with npm config set registry http://registry.npmjs.org/
<Apachez> along with xinit, x11-apps and the others?
<Apachez> sounds like stuff will break heavily...
<Seveas> that's not what the output shows.
<budfox> k1l: Much obliged, trying now :P
<Seveas> it shows that apt-get autoremove would now remove those, so you can no longer use apt-get autoremove. Which is expected if you remove core parts of what ubuntu installs.
<Apachez> yes but how is cpp a core part?
<budfox> cloneCurrentTree ? gunzTa _ ¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦¦
<Apachez> you should be able to have ubuntu installed without shitloads of compiletools imho
<k1l> Apachez: what makes you think cpp is not needed?
<Seveas> Apachez: cpp isn't "shitloads of compiletools". As to why it's necessary: no idea, I'd have to look.
<simon2> was able to change the cursor on desktop (and unity-greeter) using `update-alternatives --config x-cursor-size`
<simon2> thanks guys
<budfox> k1l: So far so good =)
<k1l> Apachez: look at rdepends to know why a package is installed. blindly removing pacakges when you have no clue at all will just make a mess
<Seveas> Apachez: the dependency chain is ubuntu-desktop -> xorg -> x11-session-utils -> cpp
<Seveas> so something in x11-session-utils needs cpp
<Seveas> and has done so since ~forever
<Seveas> xrdb needs it to process .Xdefaults.
<Apachez> sounds... retarded (regarding dependency to cpp)
<Apachez> but I guess ill have to live with that...
<Apachez> what Im trying to do is to shrink a default install to be used with pxe
<k1l> Apachez: i guess the projects will welcome a working solution from you that will make that better.
<Seveas> then don't bother with having ubuntu-desktop installed. You can trim it down much, much further without the metapackages
<Seveas> e.g. by not having libreoffice
<Apachez> yeah but libre and browser is a must in this case
<Apachez> other than that there doesnt seem to exist that many options to shrink the default install othre than removing build-essentials, gcc and gpp
<Seveas> then the whopping 6mb of cpp-6 can't be much of a problem. You're already bloated...
<Apachez> will shrink from 3.8GB to 3.6GB
<Apachez> the other way around is of course to use lxde or such with basically no depdencies but then its a different user experience compared to unity
<k1l> what? so you blew everything up as far as possible and argue about a install cpp then?
<Apachez> k1l: I used the default install and tried to rip out things who is in no need such as compiletools
<Apachez> but for some bad reason the ubuntu-desktop depends all the way down to cpp which is odd and bad
<k1l> Apachez: ask the users who need that for video or wifi drivers etc.
<Apachez> and nowadays you are stuck with both perl AND python since various system scripts uses both
<k1l> Apachez: sorry, but you have no clue at all and make strong statements here.
<Apachez> k1l: sorry but you have no clue on the topic of creating a pxe boot image obviously
<Seveas> be nice to each other kids.
<k1l> Apachez: as i already said above: make a better solution and the projects will benefit from that. but just ranting in here not knowing the facts behind the decisions will help nobody at all.
<budfox> Apachez: You're right. On OpenBSD it's not like that though. OpenBSD ships with minimal software, hence being the world's most secure and tidy Unix-like OS.
<Apachez> k1l: you are not really contributing at all with your rant
<nacc> Apachez: couldn't you just use the netboot boot.img?
<Seveas> budfox: but apparently he wants all the bloat, just no compiler tools :)
<Apachez> nacc: in this case its thin client stuff
<Apachez> nacc: otherwise netinstall works like a charm :)
<denza252> Hi, I'm having problems booting off of a LiveUSB (made with UNetBootin
<denza252> )
<Apachez> denza252: what about using startup disk creator in ubuntu ?
<al8989> hello i just did a fresh clean isntall of kubuntu 16.04 as an upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 but I am having a problem with my usb wireless adapter where when i restart my computer linux will not connect to my wireless network until i remove the usb adapter and reinsert it. Why is this happening when it did not happen before in ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> denza252: its known that unetbootin got some issues. on windows better use rufus
<Seveas> denza252: what's the problem? And have you checked the md5sum of the image? And did you try simply dd'ing the image to the usb stick?
<denza252> Apachez, erm, that might be somewhat difficult, considering that the USB is 1000~ miles away from me physically
<Seveas> denza252: better start walking :-)
<denza252> (I'm actually helping a friend install (K)Ubuntu but for the sake of simplicity I just said me)
<Apachez> denza252: and no human being close to it? :P
<denza252> Apachez, well the friend is there
<denza252> plus I have the magic of TeamViewer to help the process
<Seveas> k1l: rufus looks useful. Thanks, TIL.
<cybex_> hi all, I require assistance with generating keys for a FTP server which channel can best help me achieve this?
<k1l> denza252: as i said: netbootin is known to have issues. try to use rufus on windows.
<budfox> oh rufus is awesome
<denza252> k1l, can it do the persistence stuff that UNB can do?
<AlexPortable> How do i shutdown the system after 5 seconds?
<budfox> that and putty two of my favorite windows tools
<AlexPortable> shutdown -h -t 5 is 5 minutes
<denza252> Like
<k1l> denza252: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<AlexPortable> should i use shutdown -h -t 0.08 ?
<xar-> -t is in seconds, not minutes, beware
<AlexPortable> nope its not
<k1l> denza252: i dont think so. but for installing that doesnt matter
<Seveas> AlexPortable: sleep 5 && shutdown -h now
<AlexPortable> xar-: $ shutdown -r -t 5. shutdown scheduled for fri 2017-02-03 22:28:20 CET, use 'shutdown -c' to cancel
<denza252> k1l, installing for myself I'd agree, however
<denza252> One of the reasons I used UNB was persistence, so I could have TeamViewer installed on the LiveUSB because the friend would like the initial install done for them
<denza252> s/installed/preinstalled/
<denza252> (I ain't some huge teamviewer fan fyi, just need something that doesn't require em to have to figure out port forwarding)
<AlexPortable> Seveas: thanks
<al8989> hello does anyone knwo why my usb wireless adapter is not activated at computer boot into kubuntu 16.04 and why i must remove it and reinsert it for it to become activated and connect to my wireless network
<denza252> k1l, is it possible to install packages onto a LiveUSB without having persistence?
<k1l> denza252: a little bit untill the ram is full
<Seveas> al8989: please don't repeat questions too quickly. Maybe browse the forums or askubuntu.com while waiting for an answer
<al8989> oh sorry
<Guest11261> hello all. can someone direct me to the place where i can ask a question about configuring default-ssl.conf?
<denza252> k1l, noted.
<denza252> k1l, my other theory about why it fails to boot is that it's a bios problem
<Guest11261> i mean in ubuntu 16.04
<denza252> the (very unhelpful) error that always pops up when trying to boot is "Boot Error"
<Seveas> Guest11261: that smells like an apache config file. What's up with it?
<denza252> and I can't tell if it's a bios or syslinux error
<k1l> denza252: unb changes things from the ubuntu iso to show their boot menue etc. that is not compatible recently
<Guest11261> hi seveas
<denza252> k1l, would that result in the cryptic error?
<k1l> denza252: not matching syslinux version
<Guest11261> not sure what is wrong
<Guest11261> i have no problem configuring 000-default.conf for http
<Guest11261> but my browsers simply cannot connect to https
<rek> my fear the x server can't go into x because the resolution is too high.... how can i lower it?
<Guest11261> even though port 443 open on ufw
<denza252> k1l, could I say, copy the syslinux files from my comp (*.c32) and put it onto the USB?
<Guest11261> and things look right with my commercial SSL certificate
<rek> reconfiguring gdm doesn't take me to that point
<denza252> Oh I should mention, I made the disk with UNB on both Ubuntu and Windows(10) with the latest available version of UNB
<Seveas> Guest11261: did you a2enable it?
<Seveas> and a2enmod ssl? (not sure if that's needed)
<Guest11261> yes
<Guest11261> and restarted apache2
<Guest11261> and i rekeyed my certificates twice, thinking something might be wrong
<rek> i don't have x.org in X11
<Guest11261> yes a2enmod ssl
<Guest11261> funny thing is that in 14.04 i had no problems
<Guest11261> it's only in 16.04 that this problem popped up
<Seveas> is it listening on port 443? (sudo ss -tlpn)
<Guest11261> yes
<Guest11261> ah
<Guest11261> i didn't ss -tlpn
<Seveas> should show a line like this:
<Seveas> LISTEN     0      128                                                                   :::443                                                                  :::*      users:(("apache2",27756,6),("apache2",27273,6),("apache2",23859,6),("apache2",23858,6),("apache2",23857,6),("apache2",21453,6),("apache2",21452,6),("apache2",20574,6),("apache2",19081,6),("apache2",19080,6),("apache2",10713,6))
<nicomachus> "a line"
<nicomachus> >proceeds to paste 5 lines
<Seveas> it's a single line. Just very long.
<Guest11261> should i try ss -tlpn?
<Guest11261> please hold on
<rek> Seveas, sorry to disturb you...how would you set the screen resolution for the X server?
<Guest11261> LISTEN      0      128                               :::443                                           :::*
<Guest11261> that's what i get when i ss -tlpn
<Guest11261> plus a lot of other lines
<adamsilver> How can I disconnect from tmux session while keeping it active? ctrl+d is doing nothing from my mac
<Guest11261> above that
<bannon4life> when is trump sending tanks to congress to be like boris yeltsin? we all loved boris
<bannon4life> when is trump sending tanks to congress to be like boris yeltsin? we all loved boris
<bannon4life> when is trump sending tanks to congress to be like boris yeltsin? we all loved boris
<bannon4life> when is trump sending tanks to congress to be like boris yeltsin? we all loved boris
<Seveas> rek: click the ubuntu logo in the top left corner, type 'displays'. Open that applet and set resolution.
<Seveas> adamsilver: ctrl+b, then d
<rek> Seveas i can't start the X
<Seveas> rek: then solve that first :-)
<rek> i suppose the problem is too high resolution
<Guest11261> seveas are you talking to me?
<rek> any idea
<Seveas> Guest11261: looks like it's listening. Is this on a public ip I should be able to connect to.
<Guest11261> yes
<Guest11261> want the domain name?
<Seveas> Guest11261: what's the ip/hostname. Want to see what I get.
<adamsilver> Seveas: thanks a lot
<Guest11261> mpowr-me.com
<Seveas> Guest11261: looks like you're serving http on port 443
<Seveas> instead of https
<Guest11261> oh, that isn't good
<Seveas> yeah, check this: http://mpowr-me.com:443/
<Guest11261> wonder how that happened
<Guest11261> could it be that both 000-default.conf and default-ssl.conf loaded simultaneously?
<Seveas> please pastebin the output of ls -laR /etc/apache2
<Guest11261> please hold
<denza252> your call is important to us
<rek> no screens found
<Seveas> Today's hold music: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<rek> the live works
<Guest11261> er, what i get is too long to paste here
<Basketball> I have a windows 7 pc that is eth0 only... is there a way to somehow use my pi 3 to give it Internet inside the garage where I cannot plug ethos into router
<Guest11261> it's a russian novel as it were
<Guest11261> ;-)
<Seveas> Guest11261: put it on dpaste.de
<nicomachus> So I started noticing this message yesterday when I connect to my home network (from multiple machines), but have never gotten it previously. Nothing about the network configuration has changed, and nothing on either machine has changed. Any idea what could the issue all of a sudden like that? https://askubuntu.com/questions/339702/network-service-discovery-disabled-what-does-this-mean-for-me
<Seveas> nicomachus: something on the network changed, look in /etc/resolv.conf
<Seveas> you'll notice a 'search .local' line which you get from your dhcp server (probably settings from your (stupid) isp)
<Guest11261> done
<Seveas> Guest11261: what's the irl of the snippet?
<Seveas> url*
<nicomachus> Seveas: I just don't understand why it started happening suddenly, when I haven't made any changes to network settings (at all)
<Guest11261> http://dpaste.de/ggVa
<Seveas> nicomachus: it's not a change on your computer
<nicomachus> Seveas: right. I haven't made any router or other network changes, though.
<Seveas> nicomachus: in most simple home setups those settings simply come from the ISP, who may have made a change.
<nicomachus> I don't use my ISPs router though
<Guest11261> i hold till further word from you
<nicomachus> DNS is custom and DHCP settings are pretty well static
<Seveas> Guest11261: that looks correct. Did you change 000-default.conf or default-ssl.conf?
<Guest11261> i see you are dealing with several aircraft at the same time
<Guest11261> in what way "change"?
<Seveas> nicomachus: ok, now it's getting interesting. Does the 'search .local' line actually appear in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Seveas> Guest11261: in any way edit the file :) I guess you did as you mention a custom certificate. Can you pastebin both files?
<Guest11261> i simply put in what i think are the correct certificate lines
<nicomachus> not on this machine but I'm not on my home network atm. one sec, let me check one of those machines.
<Guest11261> and i think i added a ServerName
<Guest11261> which i got in some youtube video
<Guest11261> and removed the string default_ssl_site from the beginning before *.443
<Guest11261> in virtual host header
<nicomachus> Seveas: no, it's not in that resolv.conf either.
<nicomachus> Seveas: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23920801/
<Seveas> so no search lines whatsoever.
<nicomachus> right
<Guest11261> again, on 14.04 i set up ssl in about 15 minutes. now i have spent a couple days and still no joy
<Guest11261> odd
<Seveas> nicomachus: I'm not sure how avahi detects a .local domain then... does this give anything useful: dig -t SOA local. (and do include the '.' in the command)
<Guest11261> maybe i'll just have to live with http:
<Guest11261> :-(
<Guest11261> at least it works just fine
<wendico> hello, i never use irc just to talk in this room to solve ubuntu problems that you always help me. Today i have a problem with android, i know is not for this channel but since i only know how to talk in this channel, could you help me find a channel that can help me solvind android issues? Thank you very much ubuntu users! I tried #Android with no luck, do you know any channel like this one that would help me with an android weird 
<Guest11261> a shame that an upgrade to 16.04 should be causing me such a headache
<Seveas> Guest11261: please pastebin the configs
<Guest11261> sure
<Guest11261> both for http and for ssl?
<Guest11261> both configs?
<Seveas> yeah
<nicomachus> Seveas: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23920814/
<Guest11261> ok, please hold
<nicomachus> !alis > wendico
<ubottu> wendico, please see my private message
<Seveas> nicomachus: ayup, stupid ISP it is. They suddenly have .local in DNS
<Seveas> I'd expect better from AT&T
<wendico> Thank you nicomachus
<Seveas> nicomachus: which they're explicitely not allowed to do...
<Guest11261> here is the 000-default.conf
<Guest11261> http://dpaste.de/KvYn
<Guest11261> and in a moment you will get the default-ssl.conf
<Guest11261> note that 000-default.conf works just fine
<Seveas> yeah, that one looks fine. Didn't expect a problem, but wanted to be thorough
<Guest11261> how do i copy the file if it goes past one whole screen of text?
<Seveas> nicomachus: one workaround would be to use google's nameservers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) for dns
<Guest11261> sorry for the dumbness of question
<Seveas> Guest11261: cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest11261> thx
<Guest11261> http://termbin.com/a2ud
<Guest11261> could this be a chown issue?
<Guest11261> i find that hard to believe
<Guest11261> in fact i chowned to www-data:www-data
<Guest11261> at one point at least
<rek> xfree86   log not recognized screens
<Seveas> Guest11261: unfortunately the config looks completely fine :/
<Guest11261> could this have something to do with the wrong extensions (.crt) instead of (.pem) or something like that?
<Guest11261> i know
<Seveas> any clues in error.log?
<Guest11261> that's what's wierd
<Guest11261> i can look.
<Guest11261> please hold
<Seveas> any chown or certificate format error should result in apache simply not starting up
<Guest11261> http://dpaste.de/Abxv
<Guest11261> most recent activity
<Guest11261> from error.log
<nicomachus> Seveas: AT&T actually doesn't allow any changes in DNS on their routers. I am using my own, which is pointed to my rpi3
<nicomachus> Seveas: but what's this about them not being allowed to have .local in DNS?
<Seveas> nicomachus: .local is reserved for mdns/avahi/bonjour, it's not to appear in normal dns
<Seveas> Guest11261: nothing odd there either. I'm baffled.
<Guest11261> this is the wierdest thing i've ever seen. it's like everything is right but it simply doesn't work
<Guest11261> perhaps there is a certificate issue
<Guest11261> though i did that right too
<Guest11261> generated csr
<nicomachus> Seveas: and what in that paste tells you they were using it? I would love to take another crack at them about their awful DNS policies.
<Guest11261> and put related key in right place
<Jordan_U> Logging in to GNOME Shell takes about a minute on my system, which is longer than it takes to get from boot to GDM. How can I debug / solve this problem? Recently upgraded to Ubuntu Gnome 16.10, but I had the same problem with U-G 16.04.
<Guest11261> and downloaded zipped bundle and certificate and stuck them in the right place
<Seveas> nicomachus: dig -t SOA local. resolves to something. It should absolutely not. The only correct response would be an NXDOMAIN
<Guest11261> and, again, i had NO problems whatsoever in previous iteration if this SSL install busines
<Guest11261> anyway, thanks for trying
<Seveas> nicomachus: http://termbin.com/79ag
<Guest11261> i am just going to forget about the SSL. after all, what i want to secure is neither banking nor military importance
<Guest11261> more of a learning thing
<Seveas> Guest11261: sorry I couldn't help. I do this for a living, so I really should be able to :)
<Guest11261> thanks anyway.
<Guest11261> i will just muddle on
<Guest11261> :-)
<rek> damn
<Guest11261> and let any interested party watch my traffic
<Guest11261> bye for now
<Seveas> Guest11261: If you could zip up the entirety of /etc/apache2 and mail it to seveas@seveas.net, I'll have a shot tomorrow
<Seveas> gotta go to bed now :)
<Guest11261> i will get billed?
<Seveas> what would make you think that?
<Guest11261> ha ha
<Seveas> I just can't stand not solving this :)
<Guest11261> i will try to zip everything up and send
<Guest11261> thanks
<Guest11261> bye for now
<Seveas> \o
<MonkeyDust> o/
<budfox> Oh well, guess npm won't work on Ubuntu either, next stop Debian!
<ikonia> npm works fine on ubuntu
<ducasse> rek: if you want help, please ask a properly phrased question on ONE line, to the channel, then wait for someone to respond.
<ikonia> npm itself is not a good package manager
<Seveas> isn't npm short for "not a package manage"? :)
<wendico> Thank you very much again, solved my problem. i love you all.
<adalbert_> Hi, question, How can I list the dhcp clients that are connected to a wifi hotspot in NetworkManager?
<adalbert_> ./var/lib/NetworkManager/*.lease doesn't show the ip's the hotspot is providing ...
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: Not to teach Grampa, but on booting issues have you seen : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html ?
<budfox> ikonia: I suppose you're right
<budfox> Seveas: hehe
<Seveas> adalbert_: perhaps they show up in the dnsmasq logs. journalctl -xe --identifier dnsmasq
<adalbert_> Seveas, let me check that.
<adalbert_> Seveas, Nope nothing there
<elias_a> adalbert_: Would this be of help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/506110/listing-devices-connected-in-hotspot-through-terminal
<adalbert_> Seveas, found it's journalctl -xe --identifier dnsmasq-dhc , Thanks S!
<rek> i'm on ubuntu 4.10 i can't  start the x server properly. /var/log/XFree86.0.log says failed to load module v41 module does not exist. no device detected fatal server error: no screens found. what can i do?
<Seveas> rek: Ubuntu 4.10 has been out of support for over a decade. Try 16.04 instead.
<MonkeyDust> rek  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<budfox> I have no choice but to try Debian next. If it works there I know for sure something is wonky with Ubuntu.
<rek> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l MonkeyDust
<budfox> Or I sort of already know, because first I had these abrupt npm ECONNRESET errors on Ubuntu Server 16.04.1/VirtualBox 5.1.4? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/aca183d181bec293c619133922f07fe6
<MonkeyDust> rek  type   /topic
<budfox> Then, they somehow magically disappeared, only to be replaced by another error when doing `sudo npm install phantomjs-prebuilt`, npm WARN notsup Not compatible with your operating system or architecture: fsevents@1.0.17 -- https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8052bb79acbaa6262764a604a37a040e
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: Unfortunately that doesn't cover Gnome Session (that I know of). My boot time is fine, it's the login time that I want to fix.
<Seveas> budfox: phantomjs comes as an ubuntu package too. sudo apt-get install phantomjs
<rek> Seveas, MonkeyDust if somebody can help i'd be glad or i'll goin ubuntu offtopic
<Error02x> Hi all
<elias_a> rek: Just for reference - what are you doing with such an old version?
<Seveas> rek: /dev/null is the only correct place for ubuntu 4.10.
<MonkeyDust> rek  your ubutu version is long dead
<budfox> Seveas: True, but it won't work, my Node app requires the latest version :/ That's why I came to Ubuntu from OpenBSD in the first place
<MonkeyDust> rek  you wo't find help anywhere
<rek> elias_a,  compiling and run qt 2.3.0 and psx memory card manager of raphael
<budfox> (OpenBSD too had a slightly older version of phantomjs and I didn't want to wait for the port manager to respond to my cry for help :D)
<budfox> adios debian here we come!
<Seveas> rek: might be easier to just invent a time machine.
<elias_a> rek: Interesting! Good luck! :)
<rek> Seveas, yeah i had many problem also installing win 98 on this dual core machine... :)
<elias_a> rek: You are a bit perverted but I guess you know it already. :D
<rek> elias_a, yeah heheh you remember psx days...i wanted to test the interface i build with linux.... i have some problem using qt 2 with 14.04 or .10 so i might try to compile qt 2 under 14.10
<MonkeyDust> troll alert (rek)
<Seveas> MonkeyDust: why? Just because he plays with ancient software?
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: he was here the other day. he's a hobbyist with old hardware running Warty
<Seveas> We can mock him for his sins, but that doesn't make him a troll :)
<MonkeyDust> fair enough
<student> hello
<sean_1> student, hi
<Seveas> I have fond memories of 4.10 and the naked people wallpapers :)
<foul_owl> rek: can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<foul_owl> into gist or similar
<xangua> Wait what >.> Seveas
<Seveas> foul_owl: 4.10 still had xfree86, not this fancy xorg stuff :)
<foul_owl> Daaamn ok haha
<foul_owl> I would suggest commenting out whatever config line is trying to load v4l
<rek> hardy heron's wallpaper was nice too
<Seveas> xangua: http://www.javipas.com/wp-content/ubuntu.JPG
<Seveas> https://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/ubuntu-4.10.png
<xangua> >.>
<rek> yeah there's no xorg.conf
<foul_owl> Maybe try http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree86-HOWTO/x111.html
<rek> during the setup i set an extremely high resolution could that be a problem? yeah let me have a look
<foul_owl> What's your resolution?
<margul> I know this is for ubuntu and I'm running Linux mint cinnemon 18.1 but hopefully I can still get some help. I have two monitors, one set in DVI and one with HDMI. Only one of them are showing at a time. When both are connected only the HDMI is showing. When I remove the HDMI my screen with DVI shows. Here is inxi -G and xrandr: http://pastebin.com/ihH6iCKT , hopefully someone can help me.
<cfhowlett> !mint | margul use the  mint support channels please
<ubottu> margul use the  mint support channels please: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<foul_owl> rek: http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/XF86Config.5.html
<AlexPortable> how can i add a slight sound delay?
<foul_owl> grep those locations looking for references to v4l, remove the line, try starting x
<foul_owl> (Making backups of course)
<foul_owl> The system was working correctly in the past though?
<foul_owl> Do you know what changed or when the change happened?
<foul_owl> Is someone running a production database on it? :P
<kaddi> hi, i need to create a pdfa-1b compliant document and validate that it is pdfa-1b compliant. I was supposed to do with acrobat pro but I don't own it and it doesn't exist for linux.. I was wondering if that is a tool on linux that'll do the same as preflight in acrobat pro
<kaddi> document = pdf document
<RicKJames> howdy
<RicKJames> NEED assistance on initramfs Boot issue
<bazhang> state the exact issue please RicKJames
<RicKJames> bazhang: thanks! Booting into ubuntu I get an initramfs prompt, the only thing I can do is enter exit to get out of it. fsck not found, etc.
<RicKJames> blkid outputs: /dev/sda1: UUID="d2ebbd02-09a7-4209-84d6-44e80254e997" TYPE="ext4"
<RicKJames> OK it's more verbose than that.
<RicKJames> The issue is it says this: /dev/sde1: UUID="33ff6dbc-6d80-496f-b880-b24aaf18bef8" TYPE="ext4" is not found
<RicKJames> I did run an fsck using a liveUSB on all the hard drives, and also attempted boot repair on liveusb but I still get the initramfs prompt when I boot.
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: Compare the UUIDs set in /etc/fstab for what to boot to what 'sudo blkid' reports .
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: Thanks. OK.
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: ( from a liveDVD mounting the booting root partition ) :)
<RicKJames> fstab says: <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<RicKJames> # / was on /dev/sdd1 during installation
<RicKJames> UUID=33ff6dbc-6d80-496f-b880-b24aaf18bef8 /               ext4   discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<RicKJames> and:
<RicKJames> # swap was on /dev/sdc5 during installation
<RicKJames> UUID=9e3b5196-e8ca-4a7e-8537-c0f4fb7a93d3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<RicKJames> # Move /tmp to RAM
<RicKJames> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<Bashing-om> !paste | RicKJames
<ubottu> RicKJames: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: Got it
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: Pastebin ' sudo blkid ' . Se if the UUIDs are correect .
<RicKJames> OK Pasted
<wedgie> you have to give us the link :)
<RicKJames> oh sorry
<RicKJames> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23921372/
<RicKJames> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23921375/
<RicKJames> So it seems sdd1 switched to sde1?
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: look'n .
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: So our target is " 33ff6dbc-6d80-496f-b880-b24aaf18bef8 "; pastebin ' sudo blkid ' .
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23921397/
<Guest28230> hola
<Guest28230> what do you spanish?
<wedgie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Frede> I'm running an ubuntu server 16.04 lts. I have 2 network interfaces. One is connected to my router, the other to a computer. I want the computer to be able to talk to my router, without even knowing the ubuntu machine is in the middle. How do I do that?
<Guest28230> thanks
<wedgie> de nada
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: So of the 4 ext4 partitions .. which are the partitions containing root and which one do you want as the booting system ??
<wedgie> Frede: you're looking for bridging: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Frede> wedgie: Later, I'd like to be able to run some proxy / cache on the server. Would bridging still be the answer?
<wedgie> Frede: i don't have any experience setting up caching or proxying in that manner, so I'm not sure how to advise you. But if you want the computer to be "invisible" then that is what you have to do
<wedgie> the alternative is setting up a proxy and configuring the clients to use it
<wedgie> that woudn't require bridging
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: I have several HD's in this desktop and three of them are running Ubuntu, but the Intel SSD has the main Ubuntu and is the one I need to boot from
<Frede> wedgie: I'm hoping to set up a proxy which doesn't require the clients to do anything. I was thinking something like iptable routing, routing all port 80 calls to my cache. But at the moment I can't even get my computer on the other side of the server to responds, so I was thinking to start with the basics :)
<pos> Frede, possible, but any such solution will fail at https
<pos> and, thanks to a certain Ed, many sites do use it :)
<wedgie> Frede: well, alternative #2 then is to set up the server as a router and route between your users' and the internet router
<pos> nah, iptables can do it, just search for transparent proxy
<pos> but again: https
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: K. That begs the question then - which of the 4 drives is the SSD device and is that set as 1st boot priority in bios ?
<Frede> pos: https isn't an issue. It's mostly for downloading large files over http.
<pos> Frede, then set up squid as a transparent proxy. but again: many sites and CDNs are on https already
<pos> windows update is not, however :O
<kevy0> Hi guys , every time I open up my Terminal (urxvt) the Xresources file doesn't load. I have to do it manually with xrdb , how can I "automate" that ?
<goto-> Hey. I like to use a additional usb number block as a remote for some python scripts. I would prefer that this device does not work as standard HID for the system but only for my program. Where should I start searching?
<kevy0> using 16.04 if that matters
<pos> i did this twelve years ago, not much https around back then :P
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: It's set as boot priority in bios, but I'm not sure how I would find out which HD is the SSD from the blkid output?
<Guest27731> italy?
<pos> blkid just gives you UUIDs for partitions
<pos> try hdparm
<tgm4883> !it | Guest27731
<ubottu> Guest27731: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: Maube ' sudo parted -l ' will tell which is the SSD .
<kaddi> hi, i need to create a pdfa-1b compliant pdf-document and validate that it is pdfa-1b compliant. I was supposed to do with acrobat pro but I don't own it and it doesn't exist for linux.. I was wondering if that is a tool on linux that'll do the same as preflight in acrobat pro
<RicKJames> pos, Bashing-om: Ok. Thanks. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23921460/
<Frede> pos: I have some pre-defined locations I would like to fetch from, which all use http and will likely continue to use it for this :) we're a couple of people all grabbing large raw files from a customer, and I would like to be able to speed it up by not having everyone go and grab it at the customers location, but just being able to grab it from a local cache, as our download speed is limited.
<pos> should work really well
<mcphail> kaddi: The last I checked, there wasn't a linux-native way to do that
<pos> so long as the files names do not change and the URIs are about the same
<kaddi> mcphail: thanks :(
<Frede> pos: That's what I'm thinking. But right now I can't even get a computer on the other side of the server to respond. I'm guessing that problem is independent from squid. I'm imagining it would be something like iptables, that would allow me to talk "through" my server?
<kaddi> mcphail: you know of any way to do this without buying adobe pro?
<dlam> is there some view-a-log-file-through-web-frontend package i can install?  sounds like something that might exist
<mcphail> kaddi: nope. I used to run acrobat through wine to make compliant PDFs. Haven't needed to do it in years, thankfully, as I no longer have a licence
<pos> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html
<mcphail> kaddi: There have been a couple of abortive attempts to get something similar on Linux, but I haven't seen any come to fruition
<kaddi> mcphail: at least I know.. gonna have to look into whether I can get it through some services (uni/work/internet cafe).. Not keen to shell out for a licence that I'll need once to edit a document
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: So sde is the SSD
<thyriaen> Hello, am running a screen resolution of 2560x1440(16:9) and i would like to run 1920x1200(16:9) with black borders around the screen ( so no stretching ) - how can i achive this ? ( i cannot find any such option in my nividia driver gui )
<pos> also: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/InterceptionProxy
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: Deems to me that the SSD is " Disk /dev/sde: 240GB " . but ya got serious problems with that 2nd hard drive .
<Bashing-om> Seems* yeah .
<Frede> pos: I just found the tldp link. I'll try it out. Thanks for the help :)
<glache> How can I permanently disable the cups server?  I have no printer and will never want to use one under any circumstance.
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: The ATA OCZ-REVODRIVE (scsi) is an older PCI SSD that I've been meaning to take out off the board since it's more trouble than it's worth but I don't have any bootable partitions on it.
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: The ATA driv is not the issue here . the SSD set as 1st boot priority .. and remove the bad sdb drive from the system . until such time as you can reconstruct the partition table on sdb ,
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: So do I just hit E during grub boot and then point to /dev/sde or whatever?
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: So I should not have the Intel SSD drive set as first boot?
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: I would rather think resetting in bios to boot the SSD as the more likely resolution . Failing that then we look at grub's boot script .
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: Ok. I will give that a try.
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: I know from experience that a failing ( bad) drive can drive bios nuts .
<RicKJames> I'll let you know if that works. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: K . will be here waiting to see .
<adhd_> sup niggers
<glache> Is it possible to permanently disable cups-browsed?
<Bashing-om> glache: What I did was ' sudo apt purge --auto-remove cups ' . in 16.04 to disable cups .
<thxffo> anyone running bro-ids on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info bro-ids
<ubottu> Package bro-ids does not exist in yakkety
<bazhang> what is bro-ids
<glache> u mad bro?
<wedgie> !info bro
<ubottu> bro (source: bro): passive network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1+dfsg-2build2 (yakkety), package size 1575 kB, installed size 5379 kB
<wedgie> bazhang: it's an IDS
<bazhang> thanks wedgie
<speed_> Bashing-om: no luck
<Victora> before I leave, i thought I might share a photo of my best friend.  http://imgur.com/hDRNDVy
<Victora> Thank to all that helped me last night.
<Bashing-om> speed_: as RicKJames ???
<diablo_> hi
#ubuntu 2017-02-04
<speed_> Bashing-om: yeah sorry
<speed_> RickJames
<diablo_> hi room
<Bashing-om> speed_: And that bad drive is no longer connected ? so now what error do you get when booting the SSD ?
<speed_> Bashing-om: No I didn't remove the bad SSD> i've got to take the doors off. BRB. Over due for that.
<mices> is there a cups issue with 16.1?
<mices> 16.10
<renfor> hola
<renfor> como les va
<Bashing-om> !es | renfor
<ubottu> renfor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<RicKJames> Bashing-om: OK. Removing that SSD correct the issue. Thanks for your help.
<RicKJames> It appears to have been failing slowly over time I guess, at any rate, ubuntu and grub have been doing well.
<Bashing-om> RicKJames: Great ! .. that drive is likely recoverable with rebuilding the partition tables .
<simon2> hey! just tried changing my cursor on the root window by executing `xsetroot -cursor_name watch` - nothing happens, any ideas why?
<simon2> `xsetroot -solid "#000000"` for example, works great
<marin_> Hello from guam
<marin_> I'm having trouble with SSH.
<marin_> I am trying to connect to a Joyent machine using root@xxx.xxx.xx.x
<marin_> however I am being prompted for a password that I didn't set up
<tubal> Hello. So... Software Updater. It's icon appears in the launcher, but doesn't respond to a left-click. It has a right-click menu that includes 'Install All Available Updates'. That can't be its default behaviour, is it?
<tubal> 16.10amd64
<wedgie> marin_: then what were you expecting it to ask you for?
<tubal> btw, I'm quite comfortable with apt-get. I'd just like to know how the GUI approach should work.
<tobias_little> join /#<ubuntu 16.04>
<tobias_little> hey
<tobias_little> anybody here
<tobias_little> just need help
<wedgie> marin_: to log in as root you need a few things: sshd has to be configured to allow root login via ssh (many distros ship with that off by default), and you need credentials... a password, or better yet, set up ssh keys
<tobias_little> i just update my ubuntu to 16.04
<tubal> marin_: And it's usually discouraged, is it not, wedgie?
<tobias_little> and i messup with resolution problem
<wedgie> tubal: i would tend to avoid it, but in some cases it is necessary.
<tobias_little> i can change it more than 1024 x 768
<wedgie> marin_: OR, ssh as a non-root user, and use sudo
<marin_> okay I will try that wedgie
<marin_> oh I see the first part of your question
<wedgie> marin_: before you go any further, what's your ultimate goal here?
<marin_> I guess I didn't explain further
<marin_> <wedgie> I'm attempting to upgrade a Ghost blog installation on a SmartOS machine hosted w/ Joyent
<marin_> I've generated SSH keys and imported them succesfully, but they don't seem to work
<wedgie> marin_: ok, cold be a couple reasons: 1. the sshd on the other side doesn't allow root to log in via ssh. I'm not very familiar with smartos but typically the config is somewhere like /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wedgie> 2. The pub key wasn't put in the right place or the permissions are wrong. How did you copy the pubkey to the smartos machine?
<marin_> using the GUI offered by joyent
<wedgie> marin_: can you pastebing the output of: ssh -v root@the.ip.address       (sanitize the ip address, if necessary)
<marin_> http://pastebin.com/HkQRn8Yz
<MenzieIsFixingTh> Hey, what's the new package name for the 16.10 LTS kernel stack?
<MenzieIsFixingTh> I forgot what it was
<wedgie> marin_: looks like it's not accepting the key. Make sure you gave it the right public key in the joyent gui. Unfortunately, beyond that it isn't really an ubuntu question. May be best to take it up with joyent support if you continue to have trouble
<MenzieFixes> That was poorly worded; I meant the LTS kernel stack "yakkety" for 16.04 LTS :P
<marin_> ok thank you!
<Bashing-om> !hwe | MenzieFixes
<ubottu> MenzieFixes: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MenzieFixes> Thanks Bashing-om
<Dwickie> Is there anyone available to help me with an SSL certification authentication issue I am having?
<qwebirc737> Is there anyone on here?
<tgm4883> !ask | Dwickie
<ubottu> Dwickie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> qwebirc737: ^
<L0rdLaravel> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dwickie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/879628/ssl-certificate-issues-521-524?noredirect=1#comment1369281_879628
<Dwickie> That has all of the information of my question in an easy to read/understand form.
<puchogenzo> hi guys
<tubal> So... Software Updater. It's icon appears in the launcher, but doesn't respond to a left-click. It has a right-click menu that includes 'Install All Available Updates'. That can't be its default behaviour, is it?
<tubal> btw, I'm quite comfortable with apt-get. I'd just like to know how the GUI approach should work.
<wedgie> Dwickie: is that the whole file? Have you enabled SSL? Have you created a virtual host listening on port 443?
<gambl0re> helo
<gambl0re> ?
<wedgie> Dwickie: the error log seems to be complaining about the format of your cert file
<tubal> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dwickie> Okay, is it the file extension format, or the syntax?
<tgm4883> Dwickie: the contents of the file possibly?
<wedgie> Dwickie: not really sure. You might be better off in #httpd
<Dwickie> Okay, thanks you for help regardless!
<wedgie> not likely to be the name of the file, though. The contents
<tgm4883> Dwickie: It says it's expecting to see "trusted certificate" which makes me think you have a binary file
<Dwickie> Hmm... I have a trusted certificates from NameCheap...
<tgm4883> Dwickie: no, I mean. If you open the file can you read what it says at the top?
<Dwickie> Yes, I can read the entire thing.
<Dwickie> http://pastebin.com/mZJwXatr
<tgm4883> Dwickie: well surely not the entire thing right?
<Dwickie> That's it of my crt...
<Dwickie> I do have the key file
<tgm4883> Dwickie: that's what is in your .crt  file?
<Dwickie> Yes,
<tgm4883> Dwickie: that's a log you just posted....
<Dwickie> oh shoot wrong one...
<wedgie> hopefully that's not what's in his cert :P
<Dwickie> lmfao
<tgm4883> wedgie: lol, that would be not so good :)
<Dwickie> sorry here it is: http://prntscr.com/e48ug9
<tgm4883> Dwickie: that's not your certificate
<wedgie> that's a csr
<tgm4883> Dwickie: that's your certificate request
<Dwickie> Oh damn, then I did something wrong...
<tgm4883> Dwickie: yea, you need to get the .crt from namecheap
<wedgie> Dwickie: that is the file you submit to namecheap to get them to sign your cert. Then they send you back the certificate
<tgm4883> Dwickie: first line should be "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----"
<Dwickie> Okay, that would explain it. Thank you I'll be back with an update.
<tgm4883> Dwickie: Also, your CRT isn't private
<wedgie> yes, please don't pastebin the key :P
<tgm4883> yea, pastebinning the key would mean it's time to get a new key
<Dwickie> I never pastebinned it.
<Dwickie> I prntscrned it and blocked out a huge chunk.
<Dwickie> I just copied the wrong link earlier. :P
<tgm4883> Dwickie: yea, we were just saying that info isn't private info. The .key file however is
<wedgie> Dwickie: doesn't matter because that wasn't your key anyway
<Dwickie> Oh, yes. too many certificate file names for me to keep them straight.
<Dwickie> I have never opened my key file.
<tgm4883> Dwickie: FWIW, your key file should start with "-----BEGIN PRIVATE KEY-----"
<Dwickie> tgm4883 checks out. It began like that.
<tgm4883> Dwickie: ok, so then just grab the actual crt file and overwrite the wrong one and try restarting apache
<Dwickie> Will do. be back in a few.
<enlightenmepls> Hi folks. I need some help. I have a special XLR microphone which is connected to a Focusrite Scarlett Solo which is connected to my computer with a serial usb. Unfortuanately, I cannot get the microphone to work. When I rightclick the sound icon on the toolbar and click Sound Settings, nothing happens. Can someone help me out with this?
<enlightenmepls> I was reading up on something called pulseaudio and pavucontrol. Are these something I need to install to get the microphone to work?
<enlightenmepls> Or can it work right out of the box?
<tgm4883> enlightenmepls: not sure about that device, but pavucontrol does have better control than the default stuff. For microphones though I don't see it giving you much more control than you have with the standard stuff.
<enlightenmepls> Is there a way I can open up the sound settings without using the icon on the tool bar?
<enlightenmepls> I cannot even get it open using the icon.
<tgm4883> enlightenmepls: there's likely a "sound" option in the control center
<tubal> enlightenmepls: Press the windows key, then type System Settings in the entry field.
<enlightenmepls> Alright, many thanks.
<enlightenmepls> I got it to work.
<Dwickie> Fixed it.
<Dwickie> Thank you guys very much. I just seem to have an issue with my html now...
<wedgie> Dwickie: now test it out with https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<causative> is there a way to run System Test for only the tests that don't require user interaction?
<Dwickie> On the http:// it displays perfectly normal however it https:// the CSS doesn't seem to be working well.
<Dwickie> I also have to enable an auto-redirect to the https.
<george_> drudge17
<causative> or a list of which tests require user interaction?
<Dwickie> wedgie Thank you. As across the board.
<wedgie> Dwickie: nicely done
<Dwickie> I don't mean to be impatient, but does anyone know why when i go to https:// the CSS on my website seems to be not working well.
<tgm4883> Dwickie: you'll probably need to give a little more detail and pastebin your whole site conf file
<wedgie> Dwickie: "Blocked loading mixed active content “http://mclist.co/template/css/custom.css”
<dax> probably because you're including it as HTTP and your browse... yup
<wedgie> trying to pull in stuff using HTTP from an HTTPS page
<dax> the URL in your link attribute should either be relative or use HTTPS
<dax> link element*
<tgm4883> yep
<Dwickie> Oh okay, so all of the links need to be changed?
<Dwickie> (just trying to verify what you're saying)
<adamg> okay why is gnome-keyring-daemon taking 2.3gb of resident memory
<wedgie> Dwickie: as an aside, looking at the web console in your browser is a good way to troubleshoot some of that kind of thing
<dax> oh nvm i see why
<dax> Dwickie: <base href="http://mclist.co/">
<adamg> (I am running a bunch of SSHs in a loop, continuously,but I don't remember this happeneing)
<dax> Dwickie: dunno why that's there, but it should be https, not http
<adamg> 16.04,.
<dax> (it's also rather pointless)
<Dwickie> Okay, I will have to fix all of that. Thank you for all of your help. I will get going on all of that.
<Dwickie> Dax: I should remove that base part?
<dax> it's unnecessary and is what's breaking things, so yes :)
<Dwickie> Haha, sure thing. Thank Dax and others.
<dax> if you can't remove it for whatever reason, switching the http bit in it to https should work
<jacks_> hi, i have a toddler who keeps ejecting the dvd drive, i've tried locking it with cdctl -o1 and eject -i on but it still ejects the proc info suggests it can be locked/disabled is there any other way of doing it short of pulling the power
<jacks_> can i somehow mask that interrupt or something
<Dwickie> Just removing the <base> fixed it, thanks Dax.
<gambl0re> how do i improve performacnce with ubuntu running inside virtualbox
<jacks_> if it helps ioctl returns 0
<gambl0re> what?
<jacks_> gambl0re, install the guest tools
<gambl0re> i did
<tgm4883> gambl0re: give more resources to the VM? Give less resources to the VM? You really didn't give us many details to go on here
<gambl0re> what details would you like to know
<jacks_> have you installed preload, modified vm.swapiness , even got a swap partition
<tgm4883> (eg. what do you mean by performance? What are you trying to do in the VM that has bad performance? What hardware did you give the VM? What hardware does your host have? What does the CPU/RAM usage look like on the HOST/VM?)
<waltman> Anyone know if there's been a problem with ubuntu forums? I posted this 2 days ago and it seems odd that it's only had 1 view. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351181
<waltman> Of course I'm also still very interested in the questions I asked there. :)
<chilifinger> I'm having an issue with file permissions reverting back from what i manually set them to, i tried using auditd to see what was causing the change and its only showing the changes i make manually and not showing where the new change is coming from. Any ideas?
<zykotick9> chilifinger: is this file permissions on a regular file?  on ext4 filesystem?
<chilifinger> yes, regular file on ext4.
<chilifinger> folder with video files, ran chmod -R 777 /dir after a few minutes files start reverting back to their previous permissions.
<wedgie> chilifinger: maybe put together something with inotify to see what is messing with the files
<tatertots> chilifinger: does the symptom occur with files in "other" folders?
<Npco> any good iso builders?
<chilifinger> tatertots: it happens only in the folder containing my videos. if i run chmod -r 777 on my video folder all the permissions for each folder inside and videos get changed to 0777, after a few minutes certain files revert back
<tatertots> chilifinger: is it consistently the same files changing?
<tekeli-li> tatertots, may i eat you?
<chilifinger> tatertots: yes
 * tekeli-li salivates
<tatertots> chilifinger: what do those files have in common?
<chilifinger> they're all video, thats about it.
<tatertots> chilifinger: oh really?
<wedgie> chilifinger: have any sort of software that you use to manage it your videos? Maybe it's doing something
<obsessive_RPer> tatertots
<obsessive_RPer> are pretty good
<chilifinger> ive already disabled about everything thats running on the system.
<velus> hello all i hope someone is awake, i have installed ubuntu on my spare hdd, so i can swap drives when i need to, but when i try to load ubuntu it gets past the first screen (generally a blank purple screen) then get to the blinking curser but stick on that, i have even had that on that for over an hour but dosent move
<obsessive_RPer> but did you know the brown stuff on potatos is poison
<velus> can i get some help with this please?
<tatertots> chilifinger: are you sure you are looking with a detailed enough lens?....video on a pc can be .avi .mp4 .mpg .m2ts
<tatertots> chilifinger: are you insinuating they are all of the exact same file type AND extension??
<chilifinger> all are mkv, not sure why that would make a difference
<tatertots> chilifinger: are there mkv files that are "not" effected by this symptom?
<chilifinger> yeah, there are. its only the more recent files that are causing the problems.
<tgm4883> chilifinger: sharing this with any other PCs over the network? Are these sitting on other network attached storage? What permissions are the files changing to?
<CarlFK> velus: reboot, hold the shift key down.  this should bring up the grub menu
<causative> the brown stuff on potatos?  you mean the peel?
<tatertots> hi obsessive_RPer
<velus> tried that and gone in to recover mode same thing
<CarlFK> velus: doe you see "loading kernel..."  ?
<velus> no just a blinking curser
<tatertots> chilifinger: is it possible the files are in use (by another application) while you are observing permissions change?
<chilifinger> tgm4883: files are downloaded from another server of mine with seperate file permissions, when i change them on my end they revert to the permissions from when i pulled the file
<tgm4883> chilifinger: any errors in syslog when you change the file permission?
<wedgie> chilifinger: do you have an rsync job or something that pulls them?
<chilifinger> i do, but its disabled
<chilifinger> and the videos aren't in the directory that is monitored
<tgm4883> chilifinger: do the permissions still change if you 'chattr +i filename'
<CarlFK> velus: grub menu, find recovery, hit e for edit, find the word nomodtest, add "nosplash" after it
<velus> ok then i am guessing a restart
<chilifinger> tgm4883, syslog isnt showing any problems
<causative> why is it that Checkbox (system testing) is asking me for a password, but not using the standard permissions popup?  should I be concerned?
<causative> also I tried entering an incorrect password and it proceeded... although perhaps it would have failed some test later due to that
<causative> I'm concerned that the program might be storing my pw, because it's not using the standard popup
<chilifinger> tgm4883, give me a few moments to verify. it usually changes within a couple of minutes
<RNeville> Hello, just installed a Nvidia Gefore GTX 760 graphics card; total newbie to graphic cards, running Ubuntu 16.04; how should I installed driver for this card?
<colcha> Hello guys, I can't install the build essential package!
<RNeville> please
<tgm4883> RNeville: use the built in driver manager
<tgm4883> !details | colcha
<ubottu> colcha: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<RNeville> tgm4883, not sure what "Driver Manager" is and where to look for it under Ubuntu 16.04
<colcha> APT doesn't let me install the package build-essential, it drops the following: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tgm4883> RNeville: search for 'driver' in the dash, I think it will pop up as a result
<tgm4883> RNeville: I run mate now, so IDK what it's called
<colcha> I've already tried apt-get clean, and dpkg --configure -a. It does not solve the issue.
<kang0> Anyone comes from Windows?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Also ^ What was the old card ? Consider purging the old driver prior to installing a new driver .
<colcha>  luckily, the aptitude shows a litlle more info. It says: libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (=2.23-0ubuntu3) but is installed 2.23-0ubuntu5
<RNeville> Was running integrated on board AMD graphics - first video card, ever, for me
<tgm4883> colcha: what version of ubuntu?
<colcha> tgm4883: 16.04 Xenial
<tgm4883> colcha: did you try 'apt update' ?
<colcha> yes, I've tried apt-get update, apt-get install -f, dpkg --configure -a, and so on...
<JC_Yang> hi, all, I've got a usb touchscreen and the built-in driver works with it, but the calibration done with xinput_calibrator is not correct, where I touch invoke something elsewhere. How to get the calibration done correctly?
<tgm4883> colcha: can you pastebin the output of  'apt policy libc6-dev'
<chilifinger> tgm4883: setting the file to immutable keeps it from chaning permission.
<colcha> apt-cache policy tells me something interesting:  (line 1) *** 2.23-0ubuntu5 100
<colcha>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status     (line 2) 2.23-0ubuntu3 500
<colcha>         500 http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/archive xenial/main amd64 Packages
<colcha> tgm4883: sorry, thats the apt-cache policy from libc6.
<tgm4883> colcha: you either don't have the updates repo enabled anymore, or your mirror is broken
<colcha> tgm4883: mmm... how do I solve that? when I do apt update, it looks fine to me. Does not give me a warning or something
<Bashing-om> !info libc6 xenial
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.23-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 2214 kB, installed size 9581 kB
<colcha> tgm4883: apt policy libc6-dev drops the following: 2.23-0ubuntu3 500
<colcha>         500 http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/archive xenial/main amd64 Packages
<RNeville> Bashing-om , Should I used X.org driver or Nvidia binary driver, and if so,  which one: "one marked tested"?
<tgm4883> colcha: can you pastebin the output of 'apt update'
<tgm4883> !pastebin | colcha
<ubottu> colcha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<velus> done that CarlFK nothing but i went in to commandline in grub and put in intrid and i got alloc magic broken at then a hex location but i dont rember the exact location?
<RNeville> Bashing-om, Of course, I do want to get the best performance out of this new video card
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I run with the X.org driver just fine . Try it and see  how it performs for your use case ( not gaming !) .
<RNeville> I'm want to run Lightworks, NLE
<RNeville> Not a gamer, at all
<colcha> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23922642/
<colcha> tgm4883: the rest its ok... did not paste it, because its in another language...
<Bashing-om> RNeville: The open source driver does so well for me I gave not even considered to install the proprietary driver .
<RNeville> I think I'm already running the X.org driver, I installed this card, and Ubuntu came up and running using this new video cards HDMI interface
<Bashing-om> RNeville: ' sudo lshw -C display ' . see what the driver is in the configuration line .
<tgm4883> colcha: yea you're mirror is out of date
<tgm4883> colcha: you'll need to switch to another mirror or wait for them to sync
<RNeville> Bashing-om, just launced Lightworks and got this message http://pastebin.com/veaGsBMS
<tgm4883> colcha: but considering that package version came out in Nov-2016, I would say it's better if you switch
<tgm4883> colcha: so you'll need to open software sources and select a different mirror to use
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Well looks like proprietary may be the way to go for you .. but wont hurt to see what the performance is like with nouveau .
<RNeville> k, Bashing-om
<hiexpo> better if you posted the whole terminal might get you fixed faster
<hiexpo> @ RNeville
<colcha> tgm4883: but how do I know if the new repo its synced or not?
<colcha> tgm4883: the new mirror I mean...
<tgm4883> colcha: test it? Or look in the repo first and see if it's there
<hiexpo> RNeville, propri drivers are sometimes better
<RNeville> thx hiexpo
<hiexpo> RNeville, I use them always
<RNeville> what is "@ RNeville" please , hiexpo
<hiexpo> RNeville, just meant read up
<RNeville> ok, hiexpo
<Bashing-om> RNeville: when ya get to the point to try the proprietary driver, eun : ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' as the terminal way .
<RNeville> ok, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> run/eun*
<colcha> tgm4883: ok, I'll try, thanks for the help bro!
<RNeville> will, these last commands install proprietary drivers, Bashing-om
<RNeville> if I want to paste from command directly to pastebin , what is command please ?
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yeah .. the system will install what it thinks best . no sweat . I bet the choice is 367 version .
<RNeville> command line /command*
<Bashing-om> RNeville: The paste command pastebinit < command_string .
<RNeville> thx, Bashing-om
<RNeville> Bashing-om , when I run  sudo lshw -C display this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23922713/
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Yepper; running the open source driver " driver=nouveau " .
<RNeville> thx, Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> RNeville: How does Lightworks perform with nouveau as the driver ?
<Guest20248> just trying to figure this out
<RNeville> Haven't tried it Bashing-om , but will here shortly (before I move to proprietary Nvidia driver)
<Bashing-om> RNeville: K :)
<RNeville> Bashing-om, I launced Lightworks, and it seems to run - but don't have my media files online, as yet, so I might not be able to try it out tonight
<RNeville> However, will wait to switch to Nvdia proprietary drivers so I can determine quality of native linux driver, with Lightworks
<Bashing-om> RNeville: That s the way to do it . test and see , many times in many applications you find that open source does the better ,
<RNeville> thanks for this advice Bashing-om
<RNeville> Lightwork does seem much more responsive , now that I have a video card installed
<RNeville> Again, lightworks does launch and controls seems to work fine - again, just no media to properly check out Lightworks completely
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Happy2help .
<flatstuff> the lightworks site recommends that you install propreitery card drivers before installing lightworks
<Ven0m> This sucks
<jayscandi> yes
<Ven0m> Is there a way to get rid of molded brains inside your head?
<sachin> Hey Guys ! I am gonna buy a laptop today(core i3 processor) . What model would you guys suggest?
<Ven0m> I have multiple brains molded in my head. they used me to flee since they were fugitives
<Ven0m> now they just cause problems all day long
<Ven0m> I wish i was crazy and this was just part of my illness, but unfortunately its REAL and i have no clue what to do
<ParaplegicRaceho> sachin, I have been happy with my Lenovo's but it all depends on what your use-case is
<Ven0m> MRI won't detect them
<Ven0m> I'm running out of options
<ParaplegicRaceho> Technical drivers question. Anybody around to answer?
<ParaplegicRaceho> My render box is using my integrated graphics for display and four AMD GPUs for math coprocessing. I want to add more GPUs. Can I use my USB 3 ports via USB pcie x16 powered risers?
<fishcooker> we have full disk usage issue how to purge the package safely using apt or even dpkg http://vpaste.net/bzKoi because when do apt-get install -f or even $ apt-get autoremove it complain about the full disk http://vpaste.net/IdV9V
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: show ' df -h ; df -i ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in pastebins .
<fishcooker> sorry it takes time Bashing-om i don't have pastebinits installed http://vpaste.net/dNjVl
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Out of inodes " 989296 957223  32073   97% / " lets see what dpkg can do with removing old kernels . Going to go smoke on it . back soonest .
<fishcooker> i think dpkg --remove should be fine for the old kernel
<fishcooker> this is because we do kernel upgrade automatically without remove the old one
<wom12> Hey, is anyone good with Virtualbox or VMWare?
<wom12> Assuming anyone is on XD
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Let take a poke at it ' sudo dpkg -P linux-{headers,image}-3.13.0-{95,96}-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-{95,96} ' . See how this flys  then see what we can do else .
<wom12> Hello, is anyoen familiar with VMWare or Virtualbox?
<wom12> Idk if this is the right place but it seems like the only place and ive been working on this issue for a week
<wom12> guess nothing?
<Bashing-om> wom12: many here are - not me. ask your question .
<wom12> My host is Windows 10. I have an Ubuntu 16.04 Desktop VM and a Windows 10 VM. My goal is to let Windows 10 VM connect to the Ubuntu VM and share internet connections
<wom12> So Windows 10 VM would have to pass through Ubuntu VM. They are both on the same internal network while the Ubuntu VM is also bridged
<wom12> Im trying every combination on making them see each other from setting manual IP's to DHCP
<wom12> Nothing works
<wom12> Any idea?
<Barones> Hi community, I'm having a issue that didn't find any solution, suddenly my asus laptop battery span greatly decreased
<Barones> I have no clue why
<Barones> before I reinstall a new OS, I would like to try to fix it and learn through it
<tatertots> Barones: are you using the least power consumption gpu if you have multiple gpu's?
<Barones> tatertots, yes, I'm using Prime to switch between gpu's
<Barones> tatertots, and now I'm using the nvidia gpu
<Freeder> I'd like to set up a virtual interface to pull an ipv6 address from my ISP... can anyone assist me in starting out?
<nomic> a 'virtual interface'  consists of what
<nomic> a program?
<Freeder> eth0:0
<Freeder> network interface
<nomic> isn tthere a #networking
<nomic> or ask on forum  = ubuntu forum .. is efficient to leave a forum message
<jmynk2536> can users see other users browsing history?
<tripelb>  Hi, I want to mirror and control my phone through my laptop. Screen, keyboard, touchpad. Android marshmallow. Ub 14.04 ATM.
<jmynk2536> use android side sync
<tripelb> #android-dev were unhelpful,dismissive,mocking folks.
<jmynk2536> its free and avalible for linux
<tripelb> jmynk2536: android side sync. What does it run in? Phone or Ubuntu?
<tripelb> Nomic ask in #freenode
<tripelb> jmynk2536 nope
<delinquentme> Why would a PID change?
<delinquentme> is the common ... ?
<teegee> Hey, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong here: # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 57153 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.10.10.21
<teegee> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<teegee> iptables -t nat -L PREROUTING works, so it must be the match
<nomic> x..x.
<phoen1x> interesting'
<phoen1x> this is kind a chatting room ?
<gowhari> #cocoa-init
<Le_Thug> gfvtyfcvbuyihy
<Le_Thug> *
<lotuspsychje> Le_Thug: can we help you?
<JC_Yang> anybody experienced with xinput_calibrator?  it simply can not calibrate my touchscreen correctly
<JC_Yang> and from the man page, I can't find useful hints to tackle my problem
<oles> hello, why lib64ncurses5-dev beeing a 64 bit package depends on i386 binaries?
<oles> lib64ncurses5-dev:i386          - developer's libraries for ncurses (64-bit)
<lotuspsychje> JC_Yang: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen
<wesalius> hi guys, I am trying to perform a fresh install of ubuntu. Right now I am in a live cd, I see both my 30 Gb SSD and 500 Gb HD. When I try to run the installation, none of those are available
<wesalius> any advices on how to make the HD "visible" to the installer?
<oles> wesalius, are they unmounted at the installation moment?
<JC_Yang> lotuspsychje: I've done calibration with xinput_calibrator, but the result are not correct, where ever I touched reach some where else
<wesalius> oles: yes, I unmounted them.
<wesalius> I checked now
<wesalius> fdisk sees them too
<oles> wesalius, so you see empty window in the installer's partitions suggestion menu?
<wesalius> yes
<wesalius> I just went ahead and formatted the disk to see if that helps
<FMan> hi
<Tahr-Poop> wesalius, pastebin the output of : sudo parted -l
<Tahr-Poop> wesalius, ensure that AHCI mode is enabled in BIOS
<wesalius> Tahr-Poop: http://pastebin.com/bZMGea3j
<wesalius> the installer looks like this
<wesalius> https://snag.gy/bzLaGE.jpg
<Tahr-Poop> wesalius, what happens when you click on click on plus button
<wesalius> before it exited with error, now when I tried, it just fails (dissapears without anything)
<wesalius> and now the SSD i tried to format dissapeared for good
<wesalius>  sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<wesalius> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory.
<wesalius> I might want to fix that GPT right?
<Tahr-Poop> wesalius, convert to GPT only if your computer supports (U)EFI mode
<wesalius> Tahr-Poop: ha, I wrote a new partition table using gparted to the disk, now it appeared
<wesalius> lets see if the installation goes through
<Tahr-Poop> wesalius, do same thing with /dev/sdb
<wesalius> Tahr-Poop: no, /dev/sdb contains my data and is readable ok
<wesalius> from the file manager
<wesalius> I can browse np
<Tahr-Poop> ok
<wesalius> seems its solved
<wesalius> :-)
<wesalius> installation is proceeding
<wesalius> I havent used ubuntu in like 6+ years. Have been running Arch, I am curious how far did you guys get :-)
<wesalius> Tahr-Poop: anyway, thanks for responding :-)
<glache> hi
<willemb_> after an aptitude upgrade, my nvidia drivers seem to be stuffed.
<willemb_> geforce 610 on ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS01
<willemb_> xorg.0.log says 00~Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)01~
<willemb_> i tried the 304 and the 378 drivers
<bharat> how to install ubuntu alongisde win10?
<willemb_> aha! just found that bumblebee is blacklisting my drivers
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | bharat
<ubottu> bharat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bharat> its not working
<bharat> in boot menu its not decting my current os
<bharat> hello
<Tahr-Poop> bharat, boot menu of linux or windows?
<bharat> windows
<willemb_> !nvidia |bharat
<ubottu> bharat: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<bharat> <Tahr-Poop> i'm using win10
<bharat> which version will run in my lap? imusing lenovo B590
<Tahr-Poop> bharat, boot into live ubuntu and pastebin the output: sudo parted -l
<bharat> <Tahr-Poop> yes i did
<Tahr-Poop> bharat, where is the pastebin URL/link?
<kang0> Recovery image don't have boot information?
<bharat> which version will run in my lap? imusing lenovo B590
<kang0> What is boot info?
<cfhowlett> bharat, stop
<bharat> wait 1 mins i will send
<bharat> <cfhowlett>what?
<glache> How can I change the 'quick flash of the default login screen' that I see right before my new login screen shows?  It kind of flashed the old one for a second.
<cfhowlett> bharat, Tahr-Poop has asked you more than once for information.  you did not answer his question, you repeated your question.  ignoring questions from people trying to help is not right.
<glache> )*;
<bharat> <cfhowlett>i don't know how to boot into live ubuntu and pastebin the output: sudo parted -1
<cfhowlett> bharat, do you have an ubuntu USB?
<bharat> <cfhowlett> nope i have ubuntu CD
<cfhowlett> bharat, OK, boot from the CD
<bharat> <cfhowlett> i did
<cfhowlett> bharat, open a terminal
<bharat> how?
<bharat> its asking try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> TRY ubuntu
<bharat> i clcked on install ubuntu
<Tahr-Poop> bharat, press ctrl+alt+t
<cfhowlett> <escape> key
<bharat> ok <tahr - Poop>
<spanca> hello everyone, is there a command to bulk edit pdf metadata? I tried exiftool but it doesnt work on pdfs
<johnny_|_> Hi. I am using ubuntu 17.04 live persistent usb. I accidentaly deleted my sources.list. Now I am not sure which is the correct location that holds original file. is it  /rofs/etc/apt/sources.list or /rofs/usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list? (the latter one also has deb-src entries).
<bharat> <cfhowlett> are we connected?
<cfhowlett> johnny_|_, ask #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> bharat, I see you
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, try pdfinfo/pdftk/PDFMtEd
<spanca> cd ..
<spanca> haha
<bharat> in terminal what i have to type?
<cfhowlett> bharat, sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<bharat> ok
<bharat> wait 1 min
<spanca> Tahr-Poop, I found pdftk, too, but couldnt make it work
<spanca> or, rather, the right command to make it work
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, pdftk foo.pdf dump_data output metadata.txt
<spanca> oh thank you, Tahr-Poop!
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, after editing metadata.txt run > pdftk foo.pdf update_info metadata.txt output foo_updated.pdf
<spanca> Tahr-Poop, thank you very much!
<donavan01> I just downloaded ubuntu mate and im trying to get the wifi working and unfortunately I dont have access to the internet to get apt-get to work but I found a tar.gz file with the drivers from broadcom but there are no instructions that I find all that is in the file is a lib and scr folder and a makefile any suggestion my linux skills are pretty basic
<spanca> Tahr-Poop, I presume I can replace the filename with * in order to batch edit?
<cfhowlett> donavan01, please read      /msg ubottu broadcom
<boboliu> donavan01, why not just try "./configure&&make&&make install"
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, aye
<donavan01> than
<donavan01> sorry that should have been thanks\
<donavan01> boboliu ... can you expound on that a little
<lancey> t
<alan__> tets
<boboliu> donacan01, it's common way to install asource code pack. in usual,developer have prepared everything in a script. you just need run "./configure". make will complie and make install will install them to true directory.
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<WechKep> sitting on the toilet
<WechKep> my ass is a blast
<WechKep> fire smelling diarrhea
<WechKep> out of my ass
<cfhowlett> WechKep, stop it
<WechKep> no fucking paper
<cfhowlett> !ops | WechKep
<ubottu> WechKep: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<WechKep> hey baby lick my ass till your face turns blue!
<WechKep> You're finished rimmin' me and you want some more
<WechKep> Ya say ya don't flush but your out the door
<WechKep> I'm back in the...with a cup
<WechKep> Scoop it outta the toilet 'cause you wanna slurp it up
<alan__> how to gila?
<spanca> Tahr-Poop, but exiftool and calibre still show the old metadata on foo_updated.pdf
<spanca> even thought metadata.txt is the newer version
<spanca> though*
<donavan01> Thanks for the help I have some more reading to do but thanks for getting me headed in the right direction
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?s=8a272a6f06fc69569e58e52711ca1925&p=432875&postcount=5
<spanca> Tahr-Poop, does it mean that the new metadata will be shown after it is saved again?
<Snardbafulator> Just...
<Snardbafulator> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<Snardbafulator> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<Snardbafulator> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blast
<Snardbafulator> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<spanca> I dont get this. after all the progress in editing file, data etc. metadata is still like a holy grail
<spanca> wrestling with the heck for over half an hour
<spanca> I am getting this error when cloning git: '/info/refs not valid: is this a git repository?' can you please tell me what the error is here?
<rokon> hello room
<OerHeks> spanca, maybe that repository is created in the Mercurial DVCS format instead of Git
<spanca> OerHeks, I cant see it on the package's page. but when I try install via download, and run the .sh install command, I get this; https://paste.ubuntu.com/23924233/
<OerHeks> spanca, so that script checks but does not create /usr/local/share/applications
<OerHeks> contact the writer?
<rokon> can any one help , ubuntu running on mac host , running opererp-server localhost but i want it from ip , that i can see from ssh mac host
<spanca> so how can I edit pdf metadata?
<spanca> pdftk doesnt change nothing
<rokon> spanca is that for me
<spanca> rokon?
<rokon> yes
<spanca> no, it is not
<rokon> :(
<rokon> i am new ubuntu user
<spanca> welcome :)
<Speiros> Hi folks.
<rokon> where i can get help
<Speiros> What kind of help rokon?
<cfhowlett> rokon, here.  be patient
<rokon> :D
<rokon> can any one help , ubuntu running on mac host , running opererp-server localhost but i want it from ip , that i can see from ssh mac host
<cfhowlett> rokon, please read       /msg ubottu patient
<cfhowlett> rokon, please read       /msg ubottu patience
<spanca> in year 2017, there is a deep, well-kept secret in file management. that is called pdf metadata edit. it is sacred knowledge, which requires initiation. nowhere to be found on the net. same holds for other file formats except for images.
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, have you tried calibre yet?
<rokon>  /msg ubottu patience
<cfhowlett> rokon, remove the spaces before /msg
<Tahr-Poop> spanca, read 4th comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/783696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 783696 in calibre "Calibre doesn't actually include metadata in *.pdf's" [Undecided,Invalid]
<spanca> Tahr-Poop, yes, calibre does seem to convert pdf metadata, thank you!
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to install pandas, which is a python module, using pip, but to no avail. This is error showing up on the terminal: https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPprqLXV6uY Can someone give me a pointer as to how I should go about resolving this error?
<spanca> I mean edit pdf metadata
<ashish> 192.168.1.10
<Tahr-Poop> royal_screwup21, fix permission of /home/linux/.cache/pip either by file manager or CLI chown command
<Speiros> spanca I haven't found anywhere yet, but adobe acrobat might be the go.  It's not a free format, the PDF format.
<Speiros> Sorry, not OS.
<rokon> ok i making it simple , on virtualbox running ubuntu ,i have to network , i want to change localhost ip
<rigo_> hi. it's 16.04.01 lts x64 up to date. on a laptop, the lid is closed and i use the display port. the signal goes through a receiver and from there to a tv. the thing is if i turn off the tv, the laptop turns off or hibernates. which i don't want to.. but don't want to disable the hibernate function completely
<ppf> in a shell script, how do i best log the entire stdout/stderr to a file (without eating it up)
<jatt>  >file 2>&1
<ppf> jatt: i'm in the shell script already
<ppf> plus, that also consumes the output (i.e., no terminal output)
<ppf> i'd like tee-like behaviour instead
<ppf> to clarify the "in the script" part: consider a running shell script, that's redirecting it's _own_ output
<spanca> hello again :) exiftool shows the creator and producer of pdf file different from calibre does. the former's entries are 'writer' and 'LibreOffice 5.1.' respectively, whereas the latter just shows 'unknown'.
<spanca> same for other file formats such as odt
<slax> how to change ubuntu theme ?
<rigo_> hi. it's 16.04.01 lts x64 up to date. on a laptop, the lid is closed and i use the display port. the signal goes through a receiver and from there to a tv. the thing is if i turn off the tv, the laptop turns off or hibernates. which i don't want to.. but don't want to disable the hibernate function completely
<spanca> and not sure if calibre changes metadata. when I export the files from calibre to desktop folders, the metadata is shown the same as before in exiftool.
<saiful> hi
<Speiros> spanca workshare.com offers a trial, using their features to remove metadata from PDF, although I've not used it.  Being a trial, it would be limited to how many times you can use it I guess.
<Speiros> spanca Still, Adobe Acrobat is the correct program it seems.
<bharat> hi there
<bharat> how to install ubuntu 12.04tls along side with win10
<Speiros> bharat you could use a virtual machine.
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | bharat start here
<ubottu> bharat start here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bharat> <MonkeyDust> how to install dualboot?
<MonkeyDust> bharat  open this link ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=DualBoot%2FWindows
<bharat> i tried but its not working
<MonkeyDust> bharat  what's not working? what do you mean by 'not working'?
<bharat> monkeydust its not showing install along side with windows
<bharat> <MonkeyDust>can you help me to install ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> bharat  start from the beginning, what have you tried, what goes wrong etc
<bharat> booted from CD
<bharat> and clicked on install ubuntu
<bharat> <MonkeyDust> its showing installation type
<bharat> <MonkeyDust> are we connected?
<MonkeyDust> !details | bharat
<ubottu> bharat: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<bharat> <MonkeyDust> its asking for installation type
<bharat> i clicked on something else
<bharat> <MonkeyDust> what details you want?
<bharat> <MonkeyDust> are we connected?
<ledeni> bharat, on first place why ubuntu 12.04 will be quick end of life
<bharat> <ledeni> i'musing Lenovo B590 for this lap ubuntu 14.04 will support?
<bharat> anyone help
<bharat> anyone help me
<Tahr-Poop> !EOL | bharat
<ubottu> bharat: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Speiros> bharat If you have the installation options, it means that you are starting the installation.  If  you choose to install to a hard drive, it will give you the option to choose the hard-drive.  If you do this, you won't be able to have both running at the same time though.  Also, you need to be sure you are not damaging your already-installed system.
<bharat> <Tahr - Poop> how to create disk partation?
<bharat> <Tahr-Poop> are weconnected?
<Speiros> bharat What are you looking to do?  Are you wanting to have a choice of which OS you open, or are you wanting to run both at the same time?
<bharat> yes
<bharat> <Speiros> dual boot
<Speiros> bharat So one OS at a time?
<bharat> <Speiros> Yes
<Speiros> bharat Ok.
<bharat> <Speiros> ubuntu is not decting my current OS
<Speiros> bharat You won't be able to edit your disk partition type, as Windows 10 is already installed, unless you have a secondary drive.  If there are other options, can somebody else interject?  I believe this is correct though.
<bharat> <Speiros> Yes i have secondary drive
<Speiros> bharat Ah, excellent.
<Speiros> bharat Are you prepared to format it?
<eronis> hi
<bharat> <Speirous> yes
<eronis> I'm a bit confused about ubuntu release support
<ikonia> in what way confused ?
<eronis> could you tell me why some packages have 3 years of support, some of them has 5 etc.
<eronis> For example Xubuntu has 3 years of support
<ikonia> xubuntu is a meta package
<Speiros> bharat Ok.  So far, you have opened up your installation, and have seen the options to choose from, as far as a disk install, or to just use it from the disk, is this correct?
<eronis> is it an obligation to use 3 years or can I use 5 years ?
<eronis> What is meta ?
<ikonia> eronis: the bottom line is an LTS release has 5 years of support,
<ikonia> the official stance is that it has 5 years of server support and 3 years of desktop support
<bharat> <Speiros> exactly
<ikonia> so if a package is a desktop package it will not be maintained post 3 years
<ikonia> the realisty is that a lot of the server and desktop packages cross over
<Speiros> bharat Ok.  If you are ready to install to a disk, choose that option, and it should guide you through the installation.  I have to leave in about 10 minutes though, but can help in these early stages.
<eronis> Is it a security risk to have it more than 3 years as desktop os ?
<eronis> Some distros do it you see
<eronis> Linux Mint, Linux Lite
<ikonia> no distros do it
<eronis> So basically, I have 3 years of support for every release ?
<ikonia> if a product has $X years of support, and you use it longer than $X years that is a risk as it will be unmaintined
<eronis> And I have some unsupported packages even now on my 16.04 LTS
<eronis> is it a risk ?
<ikonia> eronis: no, you will have 3 years of support for the Desktop packages of an LTS release (only LTS) and 5 years of package support for a server release of an LTS version
<eronis> To have them in my system ?
<Speiros> bharat I mean, if you are ready to install to your hard drive.  If you do this, the option will come up so you can choose which hard drive to use.
<ikonia> eronis: yes, unmaintained packages are a risk because they are unmaintained
<iranen> that's why i love rolling distros like arch or solus
<bharat> <Speirous> how to contact you?
<bharat> i mean if i have any doubt can i ask you?
<eronis> Ok, now I understand how support works.
<eronis> Thanks for your time :)
<eronis> And help :)
<ikonia> no problem
<Speiros> I need to go away for a few hours, but if you stay in this room, and let people know you are doing an install, it will work.  Are you installing onto this computer, or another one?
<bharat> this computer
<Speiros> bharat I see.  It isn't possible to be able to talk on here then.  Do you use the IRC client on your phone at all?
<bharat> no
<Speiros> bharat That's okay, as I don't either.
<bharat> then how to contact you?
<bharat> by mail?
<Speiros> bharat All I can suggest is firstly, look at the information given previously about considering which operating system to load.  If using your version, then know it won't be supported after about three months...
<bharat> ubuntu 14.04 will spuuort for my lap?
<Speiros> bharat Also, keep in mind your disk names, so you don't accidentally install onto your existing hard-drive.  If you've got as far as the prompts, it appears it will work.
<ikonia> ubuntu 14.04 is tha earlier LTS release, I'd suggest you target 16.04 if this is a new install
<ikonia> 14.04 however is fine
<Speiros> bharat I think so.  I used to have 14.04 on a laptop.
<Speiros> bharat When choosing a file system, I'd use ext3 for my Ubuntu install.
<bharat> mine lenovo b590
<Talche> Why ext3 and not ext4 speiros?
<Speiros> bharat How much RAM and Hard disk space?
<bharat> in google its showing 12.04lts for this model
<bharat> 117GB free space
<Speiros> Talche Only because there's no need for ext4 yet, due to it being less than 2TB, and also that it doesn't need defragmenting.
<floating_rain> why don't you all use 16.04 LTS?
<bharat> & 1.5GB ram free
<iranen> ext4 is better
<Speiros> bharat That would be fine.
<Talche> xD
<Talche> I made a fresh ubuntuserver install with ext4
<Talche> So already a mistake :D
<Speiros> Talche I use ext4 too, but it's no problem...I hope:P
<bharat> <Speiros> are you on facebook?
<Talche> Ahh.. Fine than
<Speiros> bharat No, I'm afraid.  If you are on here in about 2 hours, I will be here to help out if needed.  I won't be giving personal information out though.
<bharat> okay
<Talche> Btw anyone has any experience with running a small home server?
<ikonia> Talche: whats the problem ?
<Speiros> bharat I'll be back soon.  I need to do something important:)  See you in 2 hours approximately if you're still here.
<bharat> <Speirous> may i know you're name?
<Talche> Hmm.. I have a couple of problems ikonia :)
<kang0> Is it possible to convert Ubuntu into .wim file?
<kang0> Or image
<Speiros> bharat Speiros:)
<bharat> sure i will be there
<Speiros> bharat Ok mate.  See you soon:)
<Talche> First one is that i can ssh through the same network over a second pc
<Talche> But cannot ssh from other network...
<ikonia> Talche: ok ?
<jonkri> What does it mean when apt-get is trying to fetch a file (http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/snapd/ubuntu-core-launcher_2.20.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb) that doesn't exist (the server returns 404)? Neither running apt-clean, or replacing /etc/apt with a clean copy of another Ubuntu installation, makes a difference.
<Talche> And i'm on a dynamic ip
<ikonia> Talche: so thats most likley a routing problem
<ikonia> jonkri: looks like it's looking for snaps
<jonkri> Where may the apt-related state resulting in that problem be?
<Talche> Or can it be port forwarding trouble?
<Talche> Im pretty noob at servers
<Talche> But willing to learn :)
<ikonia> Talche: are you trying to access it over the internet
<jonkri> ikonia: It is, yeah. What does that mean? http://lpaste.net/952687560876883968
<Talche> Ikonia, yes i tried over 3g, doesnt go through
<ikonia> jonkri: it means that packages are not on that server
<ikonia> Talche: right, so you're trying to access it over the internet
<ikonia> Talche: what is the EXACT command you are using to access it over the internet
<Talche> I got myself juicy ssh
<jonkri> ikonia: What is requesting them, though?
<Talche> So i just tried username@ip:22
<ikonia> jonkri: I'd guess the way you've configured snap
<ikonia> Talche: what IP
<Talche> 192.168.0.103
<ikonia> Talche: thats a private non-routeable address
<ikonia> Talche: that will never work on the internet
<Talche> The only one that i get through ifconfig
<ikonia> Talche: so there is your first problem
<ikonia> Talche: that is the internal IP - not the public IP
<Talche> Ok... I kinda guessed it
<Talche> But now im wondering
<floating_rain> that's funny
<ikonia> ok, so there is your first problem solved
<ikonia> use the public IP
<Talche> If i can use some dynamic dns service to have a fixed address rhat i could use
<ikonia> DNS is nothing to do with this problem
<ikonia> you are using a non-internet IP on the internet
<ikonia> use the internet IP - problem solved
<Talche> Ok
<Talche> Ill try it now
<smith_> Hello everyone
<smith_> i have an issue during iscsi target discovery
<smith_> coonnectin refused
<smith_> to discover target
<noobuntu> How do I get times new roman on ubuntu? The pdf reader evince is substituting dejavu sans which is breaking my pdf.
<noobuntu> If it substiuted a serif font even that would be OK
<jonkri> Thanks, ikonia!
<ikonia> jonkri: sorted ?
<jonkri> ikonia: I wasn't the one experiencing the problem, so I can't tell yet, sorry.
<ikonia> jonkri: you think you've found it though ?
<jonkri> But I bet you're right. apt-get wanted to install some snap packages.
<noobuntu> OK I got the required font but it still is not using it. Here's an image http://i.imgur.com/C0VfOwy.png
<noobuntu> Rebult font cache too (fc-cache -f -v)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<estrellaCT> buongiorno
<estrellaCT> good morning
<Talche> ikonia
<Talche> still i cant connect with public ip to the server :(
<Talche> imust be doing something wrong i gues...
<x_> Hi
<x_> How do I make Ubuntu read my iPhone photos?
<Talche> quit
<x_> It can already recognize it, but not read photos
<afrokarlsson> guten morgen, schprechen sie deutch?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bloony> I dont have a usb stick.. can I install ubuntu from windows 10 somehow? I found a solution with unetbootin and wubi, but it doesnt work with windows 10.. only older versions.. is there a replacement for this in windows 10?
<rory> bloony: It's uber hacky and breaks a lot in my experience. Consider Virtualbox if you want to try it out. Otherwise I'd strongly recommend finding a USB stick. You can get a 4GiB one extremely cheaply.
<iranen> can you burn it to dvd?
<bloony> I don't want to just try it..
<bloony> dont have a dvd reader on this
<afrokarlsson> clockwork orange maybe
<luke_skywalker> hi
<luke_skywalker>  how are you?
<bloony> I'm traveling in india and wont be able to get a stick before a few days, but wanted to set it up now when I have access to a good internett connection
<luke_skywalker> india, thats is a spirit
<iranen> do you have even SD card, you can use it too i guess
<luke_skywalker> no
<luke_skywalker> i dont have sd card, but my r2 need a one
<noobuntu> bloony you can get usb sticks just about enywhere, even in India
<koffeinfriedhof> bloony: I do not know anything about win10, but perhaps you may prepare a little partition on your harddisk and place a bitwise copy of the stick there. Are you familiar with linux?
<luke_skywalker> darth vader is my father
<koffeinfriedhof> !ot | luke_skywalker
<ubottu> luke_skywalker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> luke_skywalker  do you have an ubuntu question?
<luke_skywalker> yes i have ubuntu question, why ubuntu exist?
<MonkeyDust> luke_skywalker  to annoy you ... now go to another channel
<brotherBox> any idea when python3.6 will be the standard for python3 in ubuntu?
<luke_skywalker> have you some slut channel?
<noobuntu> Can anyone help with my font problem i asked?
<MonkeyDust> noobuntu  hit the up arrow to repeat your question
<luke_skywalker> MonkeyDust hit your fat ass
<brotherBox> can an op please take care of this joker
<koffeinfriedhof> noobuntu: you may copy your fontfile to your system. But I do not know the graphical way in ubuntu itself.
<luke_skywalker> i kill you in one moment
<koffeinfriedhof> noobuntu: You may copy it to "~/.local/share/fonts/truetype" and update fs-cache
<luke_skywalker> im jedy knight
<Fuchs> luke_skywalker: yes, hello, network staff here, would you mind stopping the silly threats? Thank you.
<luke_skywalker> no
<Fuchs> yes.
<luke_skywalker> no
<brotherBox> you dont agree with freenode staff
<brotherBox> *Disagree
<luke_skywalker> no
<brotherBox> yeah, when in doubt they're always right
<toogley> i'm not sure if i understand the manpage of ln correctly: when i make a link from ~/dir/zshrc to ~/.zshrc - i have to use ln -s ~/dir/zshrc ~/.zshrc right?
<luke_skywalker> sorry
<koffeinfriedhof> luke_skywalker: This is a support channel for ubuntu, not a replacement for psychotherapy
<luke_skywalker> ok
<luke_skywalker> let it be
<koffeinfriedhof> toogley: Yes. The first parameter is the target. ~/.zshrc would then be the link to ~/dir/zshrc
<toogley> koffeinfriedhof: thanks
<bloony> got disconnected.. no theres no sd card reader on it either
<koffeinfriedhof> bloony: I do not know anything about win10, but perhaps you may prepare a little partition on your harddisk and place a bitwise copy of the stick there. Are you familiar with linux?
<bloony> koffeinfriedhof: I've used linux for a bit.. Im a programmer..
<bloony> koffeinfriedhof: so I can make a partition and use unetbootin to make a boot on that partition?
<noobuntu> koffeinfriedhof: fc-cache right, theres no fs-cache command
<bloony> when its booted the installer is in the memory, right? so I can remove all partitions in the installer and then use the whole hdd to install?
<koffeinfriedhof> noobuntu: sorry, fc-cache is right
<noobuntu> Didn't work. tried qpdfviewer and okular viewer too, same problem. File renders fine in windows though.
<koffeinfriedhof> bloony: Without a stick? No. You need an installation medium. I thought of using a virtualbox-Installation to prepare the free partition(s) on the host, e.g. get some free space in windows (unformatted), install virtualbox with ubuntu, give it access to the host, format the free partitions in ext4 and create your installation "manually" copying the installed vbox-ubuntu to the real harddisk.
<Tahr-Poop> bloony, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Satie> Hey guys, I cannot acess many sites because of a request timeout problem
<arnold_shwarzenn> no problemo
<koffeinfriedhof> noobuntu: You may try to use your font globally using "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/" as folder and "sudo fc-cache" to update.
<arnold_shwarzenn> hi
<koffeinfriedhof> Tahr-Poop: he has no dvd or stick to boot from
<denis> Дратути
<Satie> And I've already tried many browsers and also used the Manjaro
<Guest90816> Дратути
<Guest90816> что я вчера бухал, почему у меня на ноуте стоит убунту?
<koffeinfriedhof> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Tahr-Poop> bloony, whats your partition table type?
<bloony> Tahr-Poop: ntfs I think.. its a default windows 10 install
<ViciousLooRoll> is there any cheaper alternatives to photon?
<clubmate_> hello i have a question abou plymouth(currently running ubuntu maté 16.04)
<Tahr-Poop> bloony, thats file system, in disk management open properties of internal hdd and tell us partition style
<clubmate_> are you talking to me ?
<clubmate_> tahr-poop
<Tahr-Poop> clubmate_, nope, i was talking to bloony
<clubmate_> ok
<clubmate_> does anybody in here have further experiences with plymouth ?
<Tahr-Poop> clubmate_, just ask your question
<jonkri> ikonia: Unfortunately, I didn't find the problem, after all. :)
<clubmate_> ok as i said i used to have installed ubuntu mate 15.10
<clubmate_> whit a custom splash for plymouth
<Jackneill> hey
<clubmate_> whith
<qwere> anyone know the solution for adjusting brightness in ubuntu 16.04 of Toshiba satellite pro c640? I have tried all the solutions from the ubuntu forums but none of them worked, I have tried this for 3 days
<Jackneill> i downloaded the latest 16.10 img. 64 bit. is it compatible with no uefi bios?
<bloony> Tahr-Poop: theres a efi system partition (260mb), recovery partition (1000mb), and a main windows partition (27gb)
<Satie> qwere: did you tried xrandr?
<clubmate_> but as i updated to 16.04 the splash changed to the edubuntu theme
<Jackneill> unetbootin will suffice for creating a live usb?
<qwere> yeah I did
<qwere> but it did not work
<qwere> I did grub and gedit also, but my OS was crashed
<clubmate_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Satie> Type xrandr and put the result in the pastebin
<qwere> okay I will
<clubmate_> sometimes google is the easiest way to get answers to your questions
<Tahr-Poop> bloony, google > xboot grub4dos iso emulation
<koffeinfriedhof> clubmate_: http://bfy.tw/9tBE :)
<qwere> do I have to type only xrandr
<clubmate_> ok as i said i used to have installed ubuntu mate 15.10 with a custom splash screen for plymouth, but as i updated to 16.04 the splshscreen changed to the edubuntu splash. Now i tried several ways to get rid of the edubuntu splash but it seens that just the shutdown splash is changing but the bootup splash is the edubuntu just like before... eventhough i deleted the original edubuntu folder...
<clubmate_> thanks koffeinfriedhof for your frther help ;)
<koffeinfriedhof> clubmate_: scnr :) did you try "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u"
<clubmate_> yes of yourse
<clubmate_> course
<qwere> http://pastebin.com/xkCTFuVG
<qwere> this is my pastebin error
<clubmate_> i changed the theme serveral times until i got mad and deleted all themes except the one i wanted... them opened the terminal and marked the original maté theme... but it only shows up while shutting down the computer... however while booting up the edubuntu splash shows up with no reason to me
<koffeinfriedhof> clubmate_: In "/lib/plymouth/themes/NAME" do you find the configuration. I do not actually have access to it (only an ubuntu server without a plymouth theme). Perhaps you'll find solution there?
<clubmate_> thanks ill trie that... btw are you a german?
<OnkelTem> Hi
<sdasda> hey guys, everytime i log into my ubuntu i have to do ifconfig up and sudo service network manager restart. how can i enable my wifi automatically on startup?
<sdasda> please help
<koffeinfriedhof> due to my awful grammar sometimes? :D Yes, I am
<OnkelTem> What is Ubuntu Core and can I use it somehow for my Desktop PC?
<clubmate_> koffeinfriedhof... haha yeah i recognized due your grammar, bc im too ;D
<k1l> OnkelTem: see https://www.ubuntu.com/core  for starters. but most user want the traditional ubuntu on their desktop
<OnkelTem> I think about creating a set of [minimal, virtual] hosts running the same system to deploy and run there several docker containers. I don't think Ubuntu 16.04 for Desktop is a good choice for it's using too much space
<OnkelTem> k1l: I read it. Didn't understand a thing :)
<nogger> hi, i'm an elementary os user, I had a little window request to insert my password to upgrade system sources, I usually negate because not sure where that come from, but today i was distracted and i inserted my sudo password, shoul I reinstall?
<OnkelTem> maybe I should consider Ubuntu Server for my task?
<qwere> Anyone please check the brightness problem of my laptop using ubuntu and this is the error I got in my pastebin : http://pastebin.com/xkCTFuVG
<OnkelTem> Or Ubuntu Core?
<k1l> OnkelTem: ubuntu core is more like the android model. you dont change the system, only with a whole new install/update.
<koffeinfriedhof> nogger: #elementary
<OnkelTem> k1l: Ah, I see
<sdasda> guys help please my wifi isn't working
<k1l> OnkelTem: you can ask in #snappy
<nogger> no one responding on #elementary, i have to do accounting asap, since elementary is based on ubuntu i thought of asking here
<OnkelTem> k1l: snappy is a packaging system I believe, right?
<OnkelTem> k1l: why would I?
<OnkelTem> k1l: or you mean getting more info on the Core?
<k1l> OnkelTem: yes its both. new package system for apps and new system setup like ubuntu core
<clubmate_> sdasda u got any error messages or what? explayn your problem in particular
<Arpit97> sdasda, use lan cable and then install proper wifi driver
<sdasda> clubmate_ when i start my computer i have to sudo ifconfig ra0 up, and then restart the network manager to be able to have wifi
<clubmate_> thats a option
<sdasda> it doesn't start automtically
<nogger> @koffeinfriedhof no one responding on #elementary, i have to do accounting asap, since elementary is based on ubuntu i thought of asking here *edit not sure how to respond to an user on irc
<sdasda> i have the driver and everything is configured but the ra0 is always down not up
<ioria> sdasda, cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> nogger: see if they offer support on forums or something else. or you can ask in ##linux . this channel here is for ubuntu only
<koffeinfriedhof> nogger: "based on". ubuntu is "based on" debian. But they could hardly help you with e.g. Unity. One chooses its distro with its community. I never used elementary or had a look at. So I can't help you with this distro.
<Vibor> Hi, I just read this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/656/how-to-move-usr-to-a-new-partition/668#668 . Can someone please explain why when a directory is mounted over by a filesystem, this directory has to be found by mount --bind, and since ls -a tells it's neither hidden nor unhidden but it still occupies / space, where is it actually? Thanks :)
<sdasda> i dont understand ioria
<nogger> does this request ever happen in ubuntu?
<ioria> sdasda, run it, and paste the ulr resulting
<ioria> *url
<clubmate_> sdasda hope it helps you out http://askubuntu.com/questions/228673/change-ra0-to-wlan0-in-ubuntu-10-10
<Speiros> Hey people:)
<nogger> i know it's a bad question but i have to choose between doing unprotected accounting or face the consequences of losing a time frame
<komododragon> hy
<clubmate_> hi
<Vibor> Hope my question is not out of topic ...
<Speiros> What is it?
<Vibor> Hi, I just read this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/656/how-to-move-usr-to-a-new-partition/668#668 . Can someone please explain why when a directory is mounted over by a filesystem, this directory has to be found by mount --bind, and since ls -a tells it's neither hidden nor unhidden but it still occupies / space, where is it actually? Thanks :)
<Vibor> Speiros: This
<Speiros> lol okay Vibor:)
<Vibor> Speiros: And here is a very good example of mount --bind, but it does not seem to answer my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/669/is-it-possible-to-delete-files-when-another-filesystem-is-mounted-on-the-path
<Speiros> Vibor I see.  I couldn't tell you the reasons why, as I don't know.  Someone with more knowledge than me will probably be able to answer it in time though:)  If you are using Ubuntu, then you are also in the correct place to be asking it.
<ioria> Vibor, it's not that directory, it's all root (/) A bind mount takes an existing directory tree and replicates it under a different point.
<Vibor> Ubuntu has the strongest community
<Apachez> my google-fu is failing, is there a boot parameter or such to avoid that "please remove the installation medium then press enter" text when rebooting?
<ioria> Vibor, and it's not 'hidden', it's just, we can say, overmounted
<haw> Any people here?
<Apachez> nah, just 1800 bots and you
<Vibor> ioria: So, the only way to access the overmounted directory is to bind it to another point, right?
<haw> 1800 bots?
<ioria> Vibor, i never done personally, but looks like that
<haw> interesting
<Speiros> haw do you have a question mate?
<haw> No mate
<Apachez> Speiros: I had a question...
<haw> I just installed xchat client
<Speiros> Apachez Yes, I saw it, but I don't know the answer.  In time someone will be able to help out:)
<haw> I execute chmod 777 -R / yesterday LOL~~~~
<Vibor> ioria: Thanks:)
<ioria> Vibor, no problem
<Speiros> haw Ok...
<haw> after that, I reinstall my system...
<Speiros> haw And what happened?
<piero> !list
<ubottu> piero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<haw> My system DOWN!
<haw> So said
<Speiros> haw Ok.  Are you sure the changing the permissions was the problem?  If so, then do you recall what they were before you changed them, and can you change them back?
<joinrer> hi
<joinrer> i can't paste to the sites, the ports are blocked why ?
<joinrer> I use ufw firewall, and the default ruleset
<joinrer> ? What's Wrong here ?
<haw> Speiros, I have MANY PROBLEMS, i reinstall my system yesterday night.
<haw> god bless me, I will kick off my wisdom tooth tomorrow!
<haw> Some people told me it will be horrible pain. :)
<haw> BLOODY PAIN....
<koffeinfriedhof> !ot | haw
<ubottu> haw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Speiros> haw Sorry to hear about your toothache mate.  As regards your computer, what specifically did you change the permissions in?
<haw> Now it's okay, I fixed it. Thank you.
<haw> I will be change the channel. :)
<Speiros> haw Ok.
<NarcM93> hello there
<Speiros> :)
<Ishka> is there a way i can download the entire RFC index with like wget or something?
<Ishka> https://tools.ietf.org/rfc/index
<haw> Hello Speiros, yesterday after reinstall my system(ubuntu), then reboot computer, the system show me a blue screen and say: Some problems happened, do you want to report that. I don't know whats happened
<haw> I just installed an Nvidia driver.
<Ishka> haw ive gotten that message also
<Speiros> haw Oh, Nvidia.  Sorry, but I also have had trouble with Nvidia, and I don't know how to  help with that.  There are many on here who can help with that problem though, so don't let my negativity to Nvidia turn you off, as many have had assistance with those drivers, and successfully too, for the most part, they've had them resolved.
<Ishka> on litteraly every version of ubuntu. and i just ignored it and everything was fine lol
<Ishka> so unless it starts causing major problems and you have backups before tat error message you should be fine
<Ishka> i am
<haw> I'm worried about that happened again. It's horrible exception.
<Speiros> haw What Nvidia card was it?  Do you know the specifics?
<haw> GTX 670
<Speiros> haw Thanks.  Maybe there's an article, or a log somewhere...I'll have a quick look online.
<haw> Very very thank you, maybe my video card to old.
<haw> too
<Speiros> And which Ubuntu are you using haw?
<haw> 16.04
<Ishka> well maybe your card would have the drivers on an older version of ubuntu like 4.10
<Ishka> jk
<Ishka> get a new card
<cipher6> Ok So, I'm running unity on 16.04, computer wouldn't let me Super+L to lock, so I went to the bathroom come back and my laptop is playing super porny jazz music, the screen is locked, and the password field is full of dots that I cna't erase to log in,
<Speiros> haw Thanks.
<stenosis101> Hey there. I have a question about the look and feel of snap apps. Recently I installed the latest version of inkscape and libreoffice on my xubuntu 16.04 system by using the available snap application. In the end both looked very clunky and didnt used the default theme of my desktop environment. Applications provided by an appimage on the other hand don't have this problem. So my question is, why does a snap desktop appli
<stenosis101> cation wont use the default environment theme and is there a way to change this behavior??
<cipher6> Also, the gear button in the top right wouldn't respond to clicks to open the menu,
<Saito> hi people.
<haw> details: I reinstall my system--> Upgrade some software-->Install N's driver, then alert me a msg:some problem blah blah, I reboot my computer... blue screen... never get in desktop again...
<ioria> cipher6, can you open a console ?
<cipher6> Couldn't had to do a hard power down,
<cipher6> looks like the porn jazz was from a rogue web ad,
<Speiros> haw There's a link here, but it states "14.04 and up" although not specifically 16.04.  It might be helpful to look at it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cipher6> the computer locking after I walked away, filling the password field nad not being clickable is still unexplained
<tatertots> haw: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<OnkelTem> Folks, is there a package with sounds good for notifications and etc?
<ioria> cipher6, try with ctrl+alt+l
<OnkelTem> Everytime an requires a sound I have to search my hdd with lots of shitty sounds
<haw> Thanks, Speiros, U r professional.
<OnkelTem> Everntime an +app
<Speiros> haw Well, not yet:)  I've a long way to go in this field.  If it works though, I'll be happy:)
<Ntemis> hello
<haw> Ishka thank you for your suggesting.:)
<Ntemis> i need to push a lot of folders from one dir to another, in that dir there are same name folders with diff content and i want them merged
<Ntemis> how i do it from cmd?
<Speiros> Ntemis It's not definite, but here's a link that might help.  Let me know if it's a suitable option, specifically answer 14.  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127712/merging-folders-with-mv/127713
<Speiros> Ntemis That isn't showing multiple directories though, I don't think.
<Ntemis> tried mv and says Directory not empty
<Saito> People! pay attention>
<joinrer> how do i know the firefox holds all the files, and thier list
<joinrer> say list of all the files owned by firefox?
<joinrer> and also the vice versa the package that holds thatfile ?
<Ntemis> Speiros: rsync -av works
<joinrer> both for local and sync databases
<masoud_> hi
<Speiros> Ntemis Nice.
<joinrer> both the installed on computer and also on the sync databases
<Saito> People. I got sth to ask.
<Saito> May I continue?
<zykotick9> !ask | Saito
<ubottu> Saito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Speiros> Saito Just ask mate.
<Saito> Have you guys given a try to other distro like remix or phoenix?
<Speiros> Ntemis Note that it mentions it will potentially leave empty directories to clean up after.  I think it will accomplish your mission, but will require clean up.  In my opinion that is.
<Saito> If you have then, do they boot alongwith ubuntu?
<Speiros> Saito No, but I used Fedora early on.  I prefer Ubuntu.
<Saito> Yeah, I am also a Ubuntu guy. But, where I reside there is a shortage of power.
<Saito> With Ubuntu on it, my laptop stays up only for a few hours.
<Speiros> Saito I see.  Have you tried Lubuntu for instance?
<Speiros> Saito I haven't used it myself, but it is a lighter version.
<Saito> I have tried it once, but on a desktop.
<johan__> ^^
<masoud_> what is easiest way to set up vpn in ubuntu?
<Speiros> Saito I am unsure of how much difference it would make for your power outages.
<Saito> Remix and Phoenix are android-based actually. And,so they sound like less energy consuming to me.
<Speiros> Saito Hmm.  I'm not sure about any of the Android-based distros, although my bias is based on the lack of security on a phone, and this with minimal knowledge to protect myself.
<Saito> Well thanks for your time. I'll give it a try.
<Speiros> Saito Best wishes, and hoping it works for you, whichever one you choose:)
<Tahr-Poop_> Saito, dual booting phoenixos/remixos is risky, last time it formatted my whole hdd to gpt making data unrecoverable; I think booting from usb is more safer option
<Speiros> Tahr-Poop_ Hopefully he/she chooses Lubuntu.
<matti> ;]
<OnkelTem> Guys, I feel really overwhelmed with all these modern Lego-style things: docker, snaps, juju
<OnkelTem> How to figure out WHAT do I need to learn and use? :)
<OnkelTem> An hour ago I though I need to build a set of docker images but after viewing couple of videos on juju I'm not sure anymore
<OnkelTem> What do I need is a development environment, which I can use from Desktop and Laptop
<brunch875> hey I want to change fstab so that sdb2 is mounted over /opt
<brunch875> but /opt already has stuff
<brunch875> is it fine to just cut and paste onto partition?
<brunch875> or could there be some unexpected side-effects to that?
<adrian_1908> my uneducated guess is that there should be no side effects to be expected. /opt is pretty barebones by default, just data lying there until you call it.
<adrian_1908> what "stuff" is there, if I may ask?
<brunch875> click.ubuntu.com
<brunch875> google chrome, Riot and wine-staging folders
<brunch875> worst that would happen is me reinstalling those, really
<adrian_1908> brunch875: yes, but if you move them away and then back onto the newly mounted drive, it really should work. I cannot think of a reason for this to cause problems.
<brunch875> adrian_1908: thanks, I just needed the encouragement
<adrian_1908> brunch875: good luck!
<k1l_> OnkelTem: did you look at lxd/lxc already?
<k1l_> brunch875: if you mount that over /top the old stuff will not be seen anymore.
<brunch875> k1l_: yeah, I have it mounted on /media/brunch/programs right now
<brunch875> going to move it there
<brunch875> then edit fstab
<brunch875> then reboot
<brunch875> so /media/brunch/programs -> /opt
<brunch875> and current /opt is left empty
<Tahr-Poop_>  /opt calibre  click.ubuntu.com  kde3  vivaldi  yandex
<lord_daemon> Ubuntu consegue montar partição ufs para escrita?
<lord_daemon> Can Ubuntu mount UFS partition for writing?
<gambl0re> whats the best way to upgrade ubuntu 14 using virtualbox
<k1l_> lord_daemon: what happens when you mount it?
<k1l_> gambl0re: ubuntu 14.04 can only be upgraded to 16.04 through the LTS path. the gui updater or "do-release-upgrade" on cli will work
<popey> gambl0re: you have ubuntu 14.04 inside virtualbox and want to upgrade it?
<OnkelTem> k1l_: and that one too. One more name :)
<|\n> hello, should i report this http://i.imgur.com/prtVObJ.png ?
<OnkelTem> k1l_: and Vargant on top. So many lego's pieces w/o any understanding :)
<k1l_> OnkelTem: hard to tell you what to use without knowing what you want and need. lxd/lxc is very nice if you want to let run linux (apps) on linux
<gambl0re> yes i have ubuntu 14 inside birtualbox
<gambl0re> the reason i want to upgrade because its running so slow....
<gambl0re> and maybe if i upgrade it fixes the issue
<OnkelTem> k1l_: My setup is quite... regular. I'm a PHP developer, most time using LAMP. I'd like to build a portable development environmet so that I could easily switch from Linux Desktop to Linux Laptop and just continue working. And I don't want maintain two of them with usual ways.
<OnkelTem> So at this moment I'm selecting a good architecture
<gambl0re> hello?
<OerHeks> gambl0re, if you think upgrading solves that, go for it?
<popey> gambl0re: unlikely upgrading will make it faster
<OerHeks> indeed, i would check the host for unwanted processes.
<OnkelTem> I would split my task into two subtasks: select a read-only part of the system (this includes services) and select a system to maintain data.
<Whitor> HI all,  I have a weird issue. 16.04 printing to an HP 2100 laserjet.  When I print... nothing comes out... but if I open the print queue, I see my print job and it clears automatically! If I print multiple things... they hang out in the print queue until I open it. As soon as I do, the print queue dumps and everything come out of the printer. And ideas?
<lord_daemon> k1l_ Read only the ufs partition
<Whitor> So, my process is > Print, open queue, go get my paper.     Not horrible, but It's my wife's laptop and I'd like to fix this for her.
<OerHeks> Whitor, maybe this page is any help >> sudo hp-setup -i >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/770243/hp-laserjet-wont-print-16-04-lts
<Whitor> OerHeks, thanks. I'll take any leads!
<OerHeks> remove the printer first!
<Whitor> OerHeks, I see that! just read through.... I will try it
<Whitor> thx again!
<Apachez> when doing "cpio -id /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-37-generic" on the initrd provided through ubuntu only a single file is getting extracted, how come?
<RNeville> Hello everyone, have a problem with grub booting from undesired Harddrive, need to reset grub , running Ubuntu 16.04
<RNeville> Forget grub command to get it reset
<OerHeks> easy to forget, there is no grub reset command, just reinstall
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mage9000> Hello! Problem (Ubuntu 16.10): Getting no sound from my Asus SupremeFX Hi-Fi (USB audio module that comes with the ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 motherboard). I can select "Analog output, SupremeFX Hi-Fi" in the sound settings, but the head phones are silent when I run the sound test. It's also listed by Alsa (e.g. in alsamixer and ReNoise) - but it's silent.
<ppf> !sound | mage9000
<ubottu> mage9000: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wendico> Hello, im trying to install unvanquised in ubuntu 14.04 LTS (up to date) but the command to add the repository "sudo sh -c ‘echo deb http://debs.unvanquished.net trusty main > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unvanquished.list’" returns "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unvanquished.list’: Permission denied". Can anyone help me in what is the problem. Thank you very much.
<ouroumov> wendico, try sudo echo directly instead of using a sh -c layer
<k1l_> wendico: do a "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/unvanquished.list" and add the line "deb http://debs.unvanquished.net trusty main" manually if its not already there.
<k1l_> or use "sudo -i" instead of the sudo sh.
<wendico> sudo `echo or sudo -i returns the same, "permision denied" i go ahead try nano and tell u
<k1l_> for ubuntu you usually use  echo bla | sudo tee something
<tekeli-li> ouroumov, It won't work becaus the redirection is performed by the same bash shell which is calling sudo. that shell doesn't get the super powers.
<wendico> i did sudo nano and the line is there twice, and only those 2 lines in there, nevertheless when i do sudo apt-get install unvanquished i get "unable to locate package"
<k1l_> wendico: remove one of the lines.
<k1l_> wendico: then run "sudo apt update"
<wendico> doing it
<Miles_Prower> hello
<wendico> ohh
<mage9000> ppf: The USB sound device seems to be detected correctly by ALSA. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23926353/
<tekeli-li> wendico, is it working now?
<wendico> now, sudo apt-get update gives me the error: Failed to fetch http://debs.unvanquished.net/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 107.189.33.26 80]
<wendico> so i still cant locate the package, i guess i added a wrong line to repository?
<tekeli-li> wendico, I think 404 means the server can't find the file you requested. Check the URL very carefully.
<k1l_> wendico: because that repo is down. talk to them to fix their stuff
<wendico> ohh so the repo is down,
<wendico> is good, at least is not a problem in my ubuntu hehe
<wendico> thank you very much for the help, im gonna try to look in another repo
<tekeli-li> Good luck wendico
<wendico> thank you very much, u are awesome help in this channel like always!
<ioria> wendico, maybe now it's working ... http://debs.unvanquished.net/trusty/main/
<helga_> hello?
<tomreyn> wendico: don't use debs.unvanquished.net, it's legacy, no longer supported
<tomreyn> they decided against providing .deb's
<wendico> do you mean i should not install unvanquished?
<tomreyn> i'm saying you will need to install it some other way.
<wendico> can you tell me how, im not very experiencied in ubuntu, should i donwload deb package?
<tekeli-li> wendico, If you don't intend to use the repository you added earlier then you should remove it.
<tomreyn> wendico: you could use the "getdeb"/"playdeb" PPA
<wendico> i just deleted it hehe
<wendico> i deleted the lines with nano, is that ok?
<tomreyn> wendico: or you could decide against using APT to install it and od it as the unvanished developers suggest, clicking on the 'download' button on their front page.
<Miles_Prower> what is everyone up to
<tomreyn> wendico: yes that's okay
<tomreyn> http://www.playdeb.net/software/unvanquished
<tekeli-li> I found a PPA "0.50.0-1~getdeb3~yakkety"
<tomreyn> yakkety is ubuntu 16.10, not 14.04, which you have
<tomreyn> packages are release specific (most of the time)
<tekeli-li> ^ That's important
<tomreyn> i.e. you can't just use a package made for yakkety on trsuty
<wendico> i did hit the download button on the unvanquished web page but i get a tar.gz with some kind of scrip inside
<wendico> i dont know how to install that
<tomreyn> you don't install it. it's an archive file. you unpack it to a new directory, then run that script.
<backbox> a
<tomreyn> but if this sounds a bit finicky you may be better off using the playdeb PPA
<wendico> ok, i decompresed and run it
<tomreyn> keep in mind this software will never get updates unless you manually update it by downloading again, removing the old version.
<zykotick9> wendico: note, once you use that binary install (vs. installing from a deb or a repo) uninstalling/updating will be much harder.  just sayin'
<wendico> ok that was easy, i was worried because inside the tar compresed file, the updater file said "not known file type"
<wendico> ohh zykotick9 thank you for sayin, no i did hit install anyways
<wendico> if i need to uninstall i should have to read a guide?
<wendico> i normally always try to install from a repo
<kaminishi> I would like to install Ubuntu but using an existing home folder. The installer will overwrite this folder?
<claudius> You can make a backup
<humoroustwo> Hello
<tomreyn> wendico: what zykotick9 just said is entirely true for non-packaged (.deb / apt) software you download and install using sudo. if you just unapck some archive in your home directory like you did here, all without sudo, and you trust those folks not to do malicious things, then you're probably okay, too.
<wendico> kaminishi, i have the home folder in a separate partition and if i dont click format my home folder is always there with its things on reinstall
<humoroustwo> I'm trying to run intellij as sudo so that I can update it
<wendico> thank u tomreyn,
<wendico> i think i can trust the unvaquised team, i used to love tremulous aswell
<humoroustwo> I've run idea.sh in the install directory, but it presents me with an installation wizard. Does anyone with knowledge of intellij know how to approach this?
<wendico> Hello again, i want to learn programing for android devices (i think that means in java) on my ubuntu desktop, i dont know how to program in any language even though im very familiar with code and i did created some webpages (html without java scripts). where should i start? should i install Android Studio for linux or do you recommend me to start somewhere else to make it easier for me to learn?
<tomreyn> humoroustwo: maybe use this https://launchpad.net/~mmk2410/+archive/ubuntu/intellij-idea-community
<tomreyn> note it's non-official. another non-official approach is the script at http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30130934/how-to-install-intellij-idea-on-ubuntu
<Satie> I've receiving "request timeout" in some websites
<tomreyn> Satie: and... you're looking for assistence in diagnosing those?
<Satie> The problem is that they didn't worked on Manjaro too
<humoroustwo> tomreyn: Cheers, I'll give it a go. Are you aware if intellij has any dependencies? The internet says that to uninstall it, you have to simple delete some folders :P
<humoroustwo> tomaw: ah wait I'm using pro D:
<humoroustwo> not intellij community
<tomreyn> humoroustwo: if you'll be using the PPA i pointed you to, i would expect that dependencies are resolved automatically. i do not use this software, though, and do not have any first hand experience.
<OerHeks> Satie, check with some extrnal source like http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<tomreyn> humoroustwo: the stackoverflow description of the script posted there states it works with either variant
<Satie> Already tried, thanks OerHeks
<lol768> Hello! I have a Radeon GPU and am trying to change from fglrx to xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lol768> I am using software-properties-gtk
<lol768> Choosing the open source driver and clicking apply does nothing
<lol768> stderr says "Warning: install transaction not completed successfully: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.234'}:( org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages"
<realmist> why can't I paste, and I use curl on ptpb and other I just can't paste due to some silly reason ?
<realmist> I use ufw, as the firewall
<Talche> hi all
<humoroustwo> tomreyn: Can I have the link to that stackoverflow description please? I'm struggling to find it :P
<siva_machina> hello
<tomreyn> humoroustwo: i posted it earlier: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30130934/how-to-install-intellij-idea-on-ubuntu
<humoroustwo> Whoopsy, didn't see that. I thought there was a link on the launchpad or something
<humoroustwo> I thought it would have been a bit pecular :P
<Talche> guys
<Talche> when i set up a server, do i need to do any port forwarding for it to be accessible from other pcs?
<ppf> Talche: port forwarding where?
<Frede> I have an ubuntu system running as a bridge, currently, between my router and my internet. The bridging is working successfully and I can communicate through it. On the ubuntu system I'm also running squid. If I set up my computer to use my ubuntu system as proxy it works great. I want to do transparent proxying. I'm trying to get it to work with IPtables but so far no luck. Anyone know how I would accomplish that?
<Talche> hmm
<Talche> any?
<Talche> never did it before..
<Talche> actually i'm noob in this stuff, so i'm only learning
<ppf> Talche: nothing wrong with that. read up on what port forwarding is and does
<MonkeyDust> Frede  that question sounds very specific, not sure if it's for this channel ... try #squid or ##security
<Frede> MonkeyDust: Thanks. I'll try :)
<Talche> ok
<Talche> and how can i see the external ip on the machine
<Talche> since it is server and i have only terminal?
<ppf> the external ip is the ip of the router, you need to ask the router
<MonkeyDust> Talche  dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<ppf> ip addr to list the ips of the server machine
<z1haze> i have a relatively simple question i think. I have a web server, and an ssh user. i want the ssh user to be abllowed to create/modify/delete files in the web server folders.. what permissions does the ssh user need?
<z1haze> the web server is www-data:www-data of course and i have given the ssh user added to group www-data and gave the whole folder permissions of 775 yet he can still not use git on the webserver
<Lavinho> It is possible to use RAM memory with less voltage than the original netbook
<Lavinho> ?
<Xun> Hi all
<Xun> I need help
<z1haze> i solved it, i just had to restart the ssh session
<mass> hi
<mass> how can i set up vpn in ubuntu?
<Xun> I need support with a touch bar on a gt70 msi. It works but nothing happen
<Xun> This touch buttons are seen by ubuntu but there is nothing associated to them
<Xun> how can I set up them?
<Talche> got it working bro
<Talche> thank youuuu
<Xun> I need support with a touch bar on a gt70 msi. It works but nothing happen. This touch buttons are seen by ubuntu but there is nothing associated to them. How can I set up them?
<MonkeyDust> Xun  is it a tablet or phone?
<Xun> It's a laptop
<Xun> gaming laptop
<Lavinho> It is possible to use RAM memory with less voltage than the original netbook?
<ppf> Lavinho: beyond the knowledge of #ubuntu
<DJones> Lavinho: You might find some help if you join ##hardware (may be #hardware) but certainly not something that was supported by in #ubuntu
<Talche> guys.... anyone willing to help with a longer issue?
<Talche> or to form it better
<Talche> anyone willing to teach me ? :D
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lavinho> Cannot send to channel: ##hardware
<Lavinho> help me
<ducasse> !register | Lavinho
<ubottu> Lavinho: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<vaskozl> Hey I'm getting a new laptop this week and I am probably going to switch from 2 years of Arch Linux to Ubuntu.
<vaskozl> I really like unity and think its the best environment hands down.
<vaskozl> Planning to do a minimal or command line install.
<MonkeyDust> vaskozl  that's great ... prepare a usb or dvd so you can try it
<vaskozl> Is it possible to simply install unity without the packages the utilities?
<MonkeyDust> !mini | vaskozl there's this
<ubottu> vaskozl there's this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xangua> vaskozl: what would "simple unity" be?
<vaskozl> I mean the DE with the search, hud and panel.
<vaskozl> Like ubuntu-desktop but smaller.
<ducasse> vaskozl: installing the unity package would only install the environment itself, it seems. look at the dependencies.
<ioria> maybe a install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<vaskozl> Ah if just unity is sufficient that is awesome!
<ducasse> vaskozl: the scopes etc are just recommends, so you can easily avoid them as well.
<ioria> vaskozl, a bit old but maybe works http://ask.xmodulo.com/install-minimal-ubuntu-desktop.html
<vaskozl> That's exactly what I was looking for, thank you!
<ioria> good luck
<mcphail> I'm seeing stupidly high CPU usage from a "Web Content" process when running firefox these days. See https://ovh.themcphails.uk/index.php/s/GYkTSLuHM0wjm7N for > 20% CPU usage for a single tab with the Google homepage open. Anyone else seeing this?
<weoli> once I open librewriter, how do i open back hte libreoffice suite ?
<weoli> how do  I go back to libreoffice start page, if I started the librewriter ?
<farnkeys> someone please help. I did a bad thing... I was trying to remove a file and accidently did rm -fr wrong and it removed all files (other than the hidden ones). Most things appear to be working ok. But desktop dir is gone, and now when I try to log in to the GUI after putting my password for my user it gives me a quick flash to "/dev/sda6: clean, 309538/41123840 files, 12159288/164476416 blocks" then it goes right back to the login s
<farnkeys> I did create a new Desktop through ssh
<ioria> mcphail, usually it'a an advertisement  ....
<farnkeys> but something else appears to be wrong
<ioria> mcphail, it opens silently behind the main page
<mcphail> ioria: nope. Happening on several "simple" pages. Some complex pages aren't affecting CPU usage
<Talche> People, i need some help registering a new (free) domain for my server, and since i am on a dynamic IP i am not sure what to do... When i go to the page to register it i guess i will also need a DNS... So how to set up this DNS?
<ioria> mcphail, oh
<mcphail> ioria: happening is afe mode as well, so not profile/extension error
<ducasse> Talche: that is a more appropriate question for ##networking
<mcphail> *in safe mode
<Talche> thank you
<ioria> mcphail,  flashplayer (or similar) involved  ?
<mcphail> ioria: I've tried with adobe flash and pepperflash. No noticeable change
<hehe> farnkeys: are u capable of loginin?
<ioria> mcphail,  no idea then ... how often it happens ?
<hehe>  farnkeys: even i get all the time "clean, 309538/41123840 files, 12159288/164476416 blocks", but i havn't deleted anything
<mcphail> ioria: noticed my fan spinning the past few days, but can't pinpoint exactly when it started. I think there was a firefox update quite recently. Don't know if that was a trigger
<ioria> mcphail,  yes, to 51
<weoli> ducase hi, yyou did reply t o some of my questions , earlier , os I was wondering you could just tell me about it
<incline> leave
<mcphail> ioria: I'll keep poking around and see if I can find out more. Wanted to know if I was the only one :)
<ioria> mcphail,  i noticed that too, but as i said, it was a stupid addv window
<ioria> mcphail,  had to use pkill
<farnkeys> hehe yes I can log in via ssh
<farnkeys> looks like I may have figured it out
<farnkeys> rm .Xauthority
<farnkeys> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<farnkeys> chmod +x -R $HOME
<farnkeys> reboot
<brainyron> I'm having difficulty getting my backlight keys to work on my asus laptop.  I've tried a few of the common fixes I found through searching (acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=) but to no effect.  When I run acpi_listen and hit the proper hotkeys, I don't see any output -- I'm wondering if there's a special driver I'd need and if I'm SOL
<hehe>  farnkeys: nice to knwo:)
<farnkeys> chmod +x -R $HOME might not be needed. Looks like that command will make all files executable if you do that
<mcphail> ioria: oddly, in the google example I posted above, CPU usage drops dramatically if I sign in to my Google account. Might be some javascript the current firefox iteration isn't liking?
<ioria> mcphail,  maybe...
<ioria> mcphail,  http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/321997/debugging-high-near-total-cpu-memory-usage-of-web-content-application-on-lin
<ioria> mcphail,  sy, not useful
<twtduck> Hey guys, can I use the google authenticator pam module as a second factor for my vsftpd authentication?
<mcphail> ioria: yes - followed that trail already. That's why I tried changing flash player
<ioria> yeah
<mcphail> ioria: CPU usage is normal if I log in: https://ovh.themcphails.uk/index.php/s/3AMFa2fO3eF5KlZ
<cyb> hi
<ioria> mcphail,  i see
<LooCfur> Fuchs, that wasn't the christian thing to do, you're supposed to turn the other cheek. I be Fuchsed up
<faruk> malı arap faikten alıyorum edirneye kadar da ben kullanıyorum arabayı
<cyb> anyone know resolving host lag in client browser on LAN Apache2 server
<ioria> mcphail,  "Future versions of Firefox will run the browser UI in a separate process from web content."  https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Multiprocess_Firefox
<twtduck> cyb: How are you connecting to the server? Local ip?
<cyb> twtduck yes on 192.168.1.0/24 one ubuntu server and two clients
<twtduck> cyb How is pinging the server?
<cyb> twtduck, when I try to connect to webpage on local server ... I can have 30 sec of lag before loading page
<cyb> ping is fine between 100-200ms
<mcphail> ioria: yes, that may be an influence here. I'm asking in #firefox, but suspect they'll ask me to seek support for the Ubuntu build here...
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> hello. you only offer support for Ubuntu here, right?
<Seveas> SaltyKawaiiNeko: any official ubuntu derivative is supported too
<twtduck> cyb That is extraordinary for a LAN network. Might want to check your network configuration.
<saitoh183> How do you delete a override file you created for a systemclt service
<Seveas> saitoh183: with rm...
<twtduck> SaltyKawaiiNeko What are you looking for help with?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ummm I have a hardware-related problem that I can replicate in any OS
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> this isn't the right channel, I think
<Seveas> SaltyKawaiiNeko: probably best to take it up with whoever sold you the hardware
<twtduck> @SaltyKawaiiNeko What hardware is giving you trouble?
<ioria> mcphail,  right, you know, some people  is in  hurry to get the new FF ! :þ
<cyb> twtduck, I know ... but lag is only when I want to access web page on server ... if I try to connect to server with other protocol .. ssh for example there is no lag
<Seveas> twtduck: it seems unlikely that you can use google auth for vsftp directly, as the ftp protocol doesn't have anything direct. Quick google found a way to do it with radius and a special auth server, which is the direction I would take it too.
<saitoh183> Seveas, where are the override files saved...couldnt seem to find it
<Seveas> saitoh183: isn't that in /etc/systemd/system?
<cyb> twtduck :  I did that ;(
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> it's my hard disk drive. I think it's not broken, I just misconfigured something or I fucked up replacing my PSU and my graphics card. I just wanted some hardware-related help, could you please indicate me any channel to start looking?
<Seveas> SaltyKawaiiNeko: ##hardware maybe
<twtduck> cyb, What is the file transfer speed over, say, ftp? It could just be taking forever to load because of extraordinarily low bandwidth?
<Seveas> SaltyKawaiiNeko: but try here too. If it's too offtopic and nobody knows, we'll shoo you away anyway ;)
<saitoh183> Thanks...damn typpo
<mcphail> ioria: got to have shiny things ;)
<ioria> mcphail,  yep, they think it's an easy task
<Seveas> mcphail: mercury is shiny. Turn into a mad hatter :)
<vaskozl> Just spun up a virtual machine and fired up the minimal iso.
<vaskozl> It is amazing!
<vaskozl> Especially the disk configuration where you can configure lvm and luks (dm-crypt) so well.
<vaskozl> Really, really impressed.
<vaskozl> Is it possible to fallback to a cli and possibly install f2fs?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> Ok, I changed my PSU and my graphics card. I didn't touch the SATA cables. Since then, my hard disk drive becomes "RAW" intermittently. as it is an intermittent issue, it's VERY hard to troubleshoot. when I try to test the disk, it magically starts working again fine. this happens in all OSs, however, all SMART tests passed and I think the hardware is ok. i've tested it with several tools. as I said, not sure if this is the
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> right place for this...
<Seveas> SaltyKawaiiNeko: I'd start with powering down and re-plugging the sata and power cables
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko, what was the original issue ?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> Seveas: I already tried that, I've even switched them between drives
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ioria: original issue?
<mcphail> SaltyKawaiiNeko: make sure all your PSU->mobo connections are firmly seated. I had a similar problem with a slightly loose ATX cable
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko, why are you doing that ? what is your prob ?
<Seveas> ioria: read a few lines up :)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ioria: i just upgraded my graphics card. as it requires a lot of power, I had to change my PSU. there was no "original issue".
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko, ok
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i'll ask ##hardware too. thank you guys.
<Seveas> SaltyKawaiiNeko: you sure the new psu has enough oomph?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> Seveas: enough what?
<Seveas> power
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yes i upgraded it to one with enough power for everything
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko,  drives become 'RAW'  if they are disconnected without the correct unmount or unplugging or for a power loss
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yeah that's why i think the hardware is ok
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> however i've spent some hours here checking the connections and everything i can't figure out the issue...
<mcphail> SaltyKawaiiNeko: any you have definitely checked the ATX connector to the motherboard?
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko,  sorry, you can exclude a physical damage ( i hope is not)
<ioria> *can't
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ioria: if it's that, I'm very unlucky that it happened just when i changed my graphics card and PSU
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko,  unplug the cord, turn off the switch, press power button for 1 minute ...  discharge the static of your hands ...
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ok I'll check the ATX connector (again)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> any more recommendations before I disconnect and I open my computer?
<mcphail> SaltyKawaiiNeko: check the voltages from your PSU as well (you'll need a voltmeter and a paperclip)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> I have to shut down this computer down and I don't have more at this moment, I'll lose connection to this IRC channel. I'm waiting for messages before I quit.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> mcphail: these are my voltages measured using HWMonitor: https://i.gyazo.com/0b817af244ca2ae59af3d9c339baee30.png. (Columns are: Value / Min / Max)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> mcphail: what do you think?
<mcphail> SaltyKawaiiNeko: You can never trust software to check a PSU voltage. You'll need a voltmeter
<elias_a> SaltyKawaiiNeko: IMHO the 3.3 voltage is way too low, 5V and -5V are clearly out of range, too.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> mcphail: understood
<elias_a> mcphail: That is true. And a proper voltmeter.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> umm and what if voltages are bad? what does that mean? faulty PSU?
<mcphail> SaltyKawaiiNeko: yes
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> umm... :/
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> this is not a cheap psu...
<elias_a> SaltyKawaiiNeko: There's a thing called warranty.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i know, but I obviously hope that i don't have to go into that mess
<elias_a> SaltyKawaiiNeko: You don't want to go on using a faulty PSU, either...
<longxia> did i miss a patch or update on tcpdump from ubuntu or did they miss the last new version from januari 18th? Also, ubuntu seems to have made the security notices a bit harder to find since a few months.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> elias_a: yeah. want i want is a working PC, but with my luck...
<ioria> mcphail, http://i.imgur.com/9PxmwLt.jpg    it takes almost the same ram of ff
<lord4163> Anyone here that runs wordpress?
<lord4163> Was working in the admin panel and it crashed :/
<BlueShark> lord4163: try #wordpress
<lord4163> BlueShark: Will do, seems like MySQL crashes o.0
<BlueShark> Then #mysql maybe.
<lord4163> Suspect the OOM killer
<mcphail> ioria: yes, the Web Content thing seems to be associated with firefox. No idea why I'm seeing such silly CPU usage, though
<ioria> mcphail, good spot, btw
<lord4163> BlueShark: Been running Tor on there too, probably out of memory on the VPS.
<lord4163> [103923.414141] Killed process 1676 (mysqld) total-vm:1105516kB, anon-rss:147772kB, file-rss:0kB
<lord4163> There we go
<BlueShark> Are we talking about a Desktop machine or a Serveer?
<lord4163> VPS
<ioria> mcphail, it's now taking 65% cpu
<Jharm> hi, i was hopping to get a littel help, i was setting up a VPN. But ever time i try to connect from client side i get this error: TLS Error: cannot locate HMAC in incoming packet, not sure whats wrong
<lord4163> Jharm: OpenVPN?
<Jharm> yes
<lord4163> Jharm: Oh you must use the tls-auth directive
<Jharm> try to connect from windows to linux box
<mcphail> ioria: I know people moan about ff being a cpu and memory hog, but I've never had problems until now
<Jharm> i think i did: i un comment in server. conf and base.conf
<lord4163> Jharm: I set up OpenVPN yesterday, and had to use tls-auth ta.key
<lord4163> key-directionn 1
<ioria> mcphail, can you please go to www.google.com   and check it again in top ? tx
<Jharm> should it be a specific path, for example: tls-auth /etc/user/openvpn-ca/keys/ta.key
<Jharm> or just tls-auth ta.key
<mcphail> ioria: I get redirected to google.co.uk, but still getting > 20% CPU
<Jharm> yes lord key-direction is set to 1
<lord4163> Jharm: yes specific path ;)
<lord4163> Jharm: In your ovpn profile too?
<Jharm> ok let me see if thats my issue
<ioria> mcphail, thanx... i think we have a problem
<Jharm> yes ok
<mcphail> ioria: back to < 2% if I sign in to google
<Jharm> i think did it correctly maybe thier is a typo
<Jharm> tx
<ioria> mcphail, interesting
<lord4163> Jharm: Yes, awesome! :)
<lord4163> Jharm: can you check one thing for me?
<Jharm> oh sure
<lord4163> Jharm: are you on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Jharm> yes
<lord4163> Jharm: systemctl status openvpn@server
<lord4163> Jharm: do you get an error there about pid a file?
<lord4163> about a pid file*?
<saitoh183> is version ver 3.0.0 of fuse available via apt install?
<Jharm> a few errors: TLS Error: TLS key negociation fail
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i'm going to measure the voltages
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> see you guys :/
<Jharm> TLS handshake failed
<Jharm> and readiing acknowledgement
<Jharm> dont sdee pid file error
<lord4163> Jharm: That must be old, but do journalctl -u openvpn@Bilberry-Traffic | grep PID
<lord4163> I got this weird error, but that pops up sometimes.
<lord4163> openvpn@Bilberry-Traffic.service: PID file /run/openvpn/Bilberry-Traffic.pid not readable (yet?) after start: No such file or directory
<Jharm> wierd nothing happens with that command
<lord4163> Jharm: Oh then you haven't gotten that error
<lord4163> It may just be me
<Jharm> yes it must
<Jharm> my issue must be with tls path as mentioned before
<BlueShark> Hi, I'm facing RAM issues on Google Chrome (running Ubuntu 16.10). Anyone else having the same issue?
<Jharm> i have two ta.key files one in ~/openvpn-ca/keys/ and other in /etc/openvpn, with one should i use?
<lord4163> Jharm: the one referenced in your config file :D
<clissold345> saitoh183, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<anonymous_> hello
<saitoh183> ok..it is tstill 2.9.7
<Jharm> ok thanks a bunch for all your hlep
<Jharm> hlep
<anonymous_> help
<lord4163> Jharm: You can just remove that key, you probably generated it in the wrong directory.
<anonymous_> &help
<lord4163> Jharm: the one in /etc/openvpn
<radialneon> Hello, I've recently started using Ubuntu 16.04.1 and noticed that the sound is a little strange. At some moments, the speaker volume is too loud, at others it's too low. Any tips on how I might investigate this?
<Jharm> good thinking
<mcphail> ioria: there's a profiler in ff. If I log in to google, ff is spending 96% of time in the "Gecko" function and CPU usage is low. If I'm not logged into google, Gecko is only at 66% and "Graphics" is at 21%. Do you see similar?
<ioria> mcphail, same 25% logged or not ....
<mcphail> ioria: hmm
<ioria> mcphail, wait ...
<fishcooker> anyone get issue with scrambled X if we using ubuntu in long time... im used to use many GNU screen open, and tab browser open... after i automatically logout then login again i got the scrambled window with unreadable text
<ioria> mcphail,  right, now stable at 0.3 (if logged)
<fishcooker> anyone got the same issue there?
<clissold345> !sound | radialneon
<ubottu> radialneon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<glache> hi
<glache>  How can I change the 'quick flash of the default login screen' that I see right before my new login screen shows?  It kind of flashed the old one for a second.
<mcphail> ioria: if I look at the "waterfall" plot in the profiler, it is mainly "paint" and "recalculate style" events which are being spammed if not logged in. Far fewer of these when logged in
<ioria> mcphail,  i wonder what it might be ... i'am on a simple dual-core i cannot afford such a loss
<mcphail> ioria: same here. Only notices it because my PS2 emulator was stutering. Can't interrupt Gran Turismo!
<mcphail> ioria: I'm going to try the upstream ff
<glache> Why when I copy files, does it change them from executable to non-executable?
<bekks> glache: what is the source filesystem and what is the target filesystem?
<glache> I'm coping from my home directory on one PC, to a flash drive, to the home directory on another PC
<bekks> glache: Which filesystem is on the flash drive?
<ioria> mcphail,  oky
<glache> Ext4
<al9898> hello:) Does anyone know why a usb wireless network adapter will not automatically connect to a network upon startup, but will connect without me taking any actions once i simply remove the usb adapter and reinsert it?
<alkisg> al9898: go to the connection properties, is it marked as available for all users?
<bekks> glache: And where in that two-phase copy process the permissions get lost?
<Aleatheri> Thanks, clissold345 (former radialneon here)
<glache> When I copy to the flash drive
<bekks> glache: So what are the mount options of that flash drive?
<alkisg> glache: if you mount the drive with sudo, does it work? because afaik udisks uses special mount options
<glache> How can I mount with sudo?
<bekks> glache: You dont. Just tell us what the current mount options are :)
<glache> When I plug it in, it automatically mounts
<alkisg> Why not? It's just an umount/sudo mount away...
<bekks> glache: So what are the mount options?
<mcphail> ioria: upstream is still bad, although CPU usage and the "Graphics" blame in the profiler are both about 5% less
<alkisg> The mount options used to be hardcoded in udisks.c... had to recompile to change them
<alkisg> I haven't checked udisks2
<bekks> alkisg: because try&error isnt necessary, "mount" will tell us everything we need to know. :)
<glache> I was wrong, it's actually msdos partition.
<ioria> mcphail,  i see... i'am trying the same
<alkisg> Hehe
<bekks> glache: The partition type is irrelevant. The filsystem type is.
<glache> Sorry, that is the filesystem type.
<al9898> alkisg: yes i even have the password stored for  all users
<mcphail> ioria: I'm going to have to take the dog out a walk, but I'll check my /awaylog when I'm back. Let me know how you get on
<bekks> glache: So thats the reason why the permissions are lost. vfat doesnt support linux permissions.
<ioria> mcphail,  ok
<alkisg> al9898: can you try to logout so that you are in the login screen (lightdm), *then* insert the stick, then login, and see if it works then?
<glache> ohhh, alright, looks like I'll have to use another flash drive or reformat this one.  ty
<ZoderUck> hi
<al9898> yes it works then it works even if i don't logout if i simply pull the adapter our and plug it back in
<alkisg> al9898: the second one would work even if it was a user connection; the first one means it's an issue with the boot process
<alkisg> al9898: so to sum up, if you boot  to login screen, then insert stick, then login, it works, but if you boot with the stick preinserted, it doesn't, right?
<al9898> yes
<alkisg> OK, sounds like an issue with network-manager to me
<alkisg> I'd file a bug report...
<al9898> ok i will do that
<al9898> had one ready to go but wanted to know if someone had a solution before i did
<ioria> mcphail,  mainstream i think is better ...
<al9898> alkisg: im using a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 it never did it on my old ubuntu 14.04 so ijm definately goign to fiel the bug report
<alkisg> al9898: another thing to try would be, sudo service-network-manager stop, while inside the user session, then plug stick, then start nm, and see if it connects
<al9898> alkisg: ok will try
<ropo> so i have set ownership to myself and the root how do i remove myself?
<bekks> ropo: ownership of what? And what exactly did you?
<ropo> of a directory
<lord4163> ropo: how do you remove yourself from what?
<ropo> chown -R me ~/usr/{some directories}
<bekks> ropo: Which directories in particular?
<OerHeks> chown root:root
<ropo> then i realised i messed up, and chown -R me ~/usr/{lib/node_modules, bin, local}
<ropo> then i realised i messed up, and chown -R root ~/usr/{lib/node_modules, bin, local}
<lord4163> ropo: that won't work, remove the spaces
<lord4163> ropo: and usr is located in your home dir?
<bekks> ropo: are you talking about /usr/... or ~/usr/... ?
<ropo> sorry /usr
<ropo> to be precise, i did sudo chown -R $(whoami) $(npm config get prefix)/{lib/node_modules,bin,share}
<ropo> `-rwxr-xr-x  1 ubuntu root      155008 Oct 14 16:02 sudo` this thing concerns me
<ropo> ubuntu = my usernmae
<ropo> bekks: yes /usr
<bekks> ropo: I'd restore a backup or reinstall that thing then.
<ropo> bekks backup of what?
<bekks> ropo: BAckup of what you messed up.
<ropo> but i have messed up the /usr
<bekks> ropo: Yes. So restore your backup of /usr
<ropo> how do i do that?
<lord4163> ropo: You just change the permissions back using chown, or what is your goal?
<bekks> ropo: How did you create your backup before?
<ropo> i never did
<bekks> ropo: So its nothing worth to be kept. Just reinstall then.
<muzmmil> hi can anybody help me installing offline wikipedia on RPI?
<ropo> the os?
<bekks> ropo: Yes.
<ropo> bah!
<OerHeks> using proper full root:root would do > sudo chown -R root:root $(npm config get prefix)/{lib/node_modules,bin,share}
<xrandr_laptop> Hi there
<xrandr_laptop> I just installed 16.04 desktop on my laptop. Things tend to run a little slow. Is there a way I can speed up the response time on my laptop?
<bekks> xrandr_laptop: Which CPU do you have and how much RAM do you have?
<lord4163> ropo: or you just explain to us what your problem is, we don't have crystal balls!
<xrandr_laptop> 3.4 gb ram, AMD E1-1500 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2 processor
<ropo> i changed the ownership of /usr to root and myself
<bekks> ropo: Either to root or to yourself.
<ropo> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<ropo> i got this ^
<lifeforms> I have quite the predicament on an ancient box that I do-release-upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04: rsyslog is no longer logging everything (userspace programs/logger/postfix for instance. kernel does log). I compared /etc/rsyslog.conf, /etc/rsyslog.d, and dpkg -l|grep syslog between the upgraded box and a clean one, they're the same. from a forum thread, I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure rsyslog and afterwards sudo apt-get install --reinstall rsyslog which h
<muzmmil> wikipedia offline on RPI .....raspbian os???
<bekks> ropo: you changed the owner, not the permissions, did you?
<ropo> yes
<bekks> ropo: So set the owner as you have been told above :)
<ropo> ok, what about the sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set ?
<lord4163> ropo: That is NOT describing your problem/goal, that is describing an action.
<bekks> ropo: root has uid 0.
<xrandr_laptop> bekks, that's the info you requested
<tomreyn> xrandr_laptop: hmm that's a rather slow CPU. about RA: 3.4 GB sounds like you are runing a 32-bit OS?
<xrandr_laptop> tomreyn, it's running 64 bit actually
<bekks> xrandr_laptop: your cpu is a very slow one.
<xrandr_laptop> bekks, yeah the laptop is kinda old. About 6 years old
<SchrodingersScat> !flavors | xrandr_laptop, you can try different flavors of ubuntu.  I happen to go with xubuntu more often than not, but lubuntu is supposedly even lighter.
<ubottu> xrandr_laptop, you can try different flavors of ubuntu.  I happen to go with xubuntu more often than not, but lubuntu is supposedly even lighter.: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<xrandr_laptop> ugh, I don't want to reinstall :(
<SchrodingersScat> that's up to you
<mcphail> ioria: yes, slightly better. Still not perfect, though
<xrandr_laptop> I guess I'll just have to live with this for awhile. I just spent the better part of 2 hours setting this laptop up the way I like it
<tomreyn> xrandr_laptop: there's no need to reinstall, there are meta packages to switch between flavors.
<ropo> so i did, sudo chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<ropo> and it says: sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<mcphail> ioria: don't see the same issue with Chrome
<alkisg> $ sudo find /usr ! -uid 0 ==> /usr/bin/at
<alkisg> $ ls -lha /usr/bin/at ==> -rwsr-sr-x 1 daemon daemon 50K Ιαν  15  2016 /usr/bin/at
<alkisg> ropo, this ^ is the only thing I have in /usr not owned by root
<alkisg> The setuid bit is about permissions, not owner
<ropo> alkisg: so what should i do?
<ioria> mcphail, yes, after a reboot is still consuming memory, but cpu is ok   (confused)
<alkisg> ropo: first, restore at to the proper owner. Then, think why the permissions were changed...
<xrandr_laptop> tomreyn, are there instructions for this?
<mcphail> ioria: hmm. I'll try a reboot
<ioria> mcphail, yes, please
<bekks> xrandr_laptop: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop   <-- for installing xubuntu, e.g.
<xrandr_laptop> ok thanks
<xrandr_laptop> brb
<ropo> alkisg: just to make sure, everything under /usr is supposed to be owned by root, right?
<alkisg> ropo, everything except at
<alkisg> ropo, at least in my normal installation
<alkisg> ropo, if you have any weird packages, you might have other files not owned by root there
<adalbert> Hi, question, Does anyone know of an elegant way to redirect dhcp users of a wifi hotspot to a login page on apache2.  I got the redirect working for the http protocol , but https keeps complaining about Certificate Authorization ...
<alkisg> ropo, sudo should be like this: $ ls -lha /usr/bin/sudo ==> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 157K Αύγ  17 16:19 /usr/bin/sudo
<xrandr_laptop> and back
<alkisg> ropo, but it's not the only one; if you somehow changed the permissions, there are others files to check
<xrandr_laptop> wanted to change my Hexchat theme :)
<tomreyn> xrandr_laptop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/306282/can-i-change-my-ubuntu-install-into-a-different-flavour-like-kubuntu#answers
<mcphail> ioria: no improvement for me
<ioria> mcphail, no answer on #firefox
<bekks> ioria: How long did you wait there?
<mcphail> ioria: yes. Saw you'd joined. I asked earlier and just got the usual "try safe mode" answer
<test12345|2> so is anybody using handbrakecli on ubuntu 16.04? just wanted to try it on my tiny server, but sudo apt-get install handbrake-cli  seems to only give me some man pages
<ioria> bekks, to be honest, not much
<bekks> ropo: a very few packages install file under /usr which arent owned by root. A very very few.
<mcphail> bekks: I've been there for a couple of hours
<ropo> bekks: i see
<ropo> omg i can't sudo now
<ropo> :(
<bekks> ropo: what did you do?
<ex-novo> ayy lmao
<lord4163> ropo: use su
<ropo> bekks: whenever is sudo  i get sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<bekks> lord4163: root has no pw by default, so he cant use su.
<lord4163> bekks: ah :D
<ioria> mcphail, sy, cannot help any further
<bekks> ropo: So show us the output of "ls -lha /usr/bin/sudo" then.
<lord4163> ropo: boot from live usb and fix it
<ropo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu root 152K Oct 14 16:02 /usr/bin/sudo
<ropo> lord4163: i am on a server :)
<ropo> :(
<bekks> ropo: You need to reboot from a live cd/usb and fix it.
<lord4163> ropo: VPS?
<adalbert> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 136808 Aug 17 15:20 /usr/bin/sudo
<ropo> aws
<mcphail> ioria: thanks for looking :)
<ioria> mcphail, np
<ropo> can't we just chmod or chown?
<bekks> ropo: No.
<adalbert> su?
<bekks> adalbert: root has no pw set by default, so no su.
<adalbert> right
<ropo> damn.
<tekeli-li> What options exist, if any, to interact with my fruity i-devices in Ubuntu?
<lord4163> tekeli-li: syncthinng
<Simonious> is it tough to get ubuntu with no GUI?  does that question even make sense?
<Simonious> I've got a machine I want to setup for shell use only
<Simonious> it'll run headless most of the time
<bekks> Simonious: Just install the server variant, done.
<lord4163> tekeli-li: or not
<Simonious> bekks: thanks
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Simonious
<ubottu> Simonious: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zykotick9> Simonious: or mini, and don't select a desktop environment
<tekeli-li> lord4163, thanks, i'll look into it.
<k1l_> Simonious: server and desktop share the same kernel and base system. so install the server version and you can start using it wihtout a desktop.
<lord4163> tekeli-li: I was wrong actually :(
<Simonious> I'm planning to set this machine up as a NAS, I tried freeNAS, don't like it.  Considering arch, but leaning ubuntu.
<cybex_> hi all, I am completely lost. I am trying to setup a linux box as a router. I have enabled port forwarding. I have added iptable rules to forward traffic between interfaces. I have setup interfaces with static ip's and metrics where the actual router gatway is the lowest, did I miss anything?
<Simonious> a couple of you said server, a couple of you said mini/minimal - Should I be leaning more towards one of those and why?
<StuckMojo> so i'm trying to upgrade from 14.04.5 to 16.04.1 and i'm getting "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." How do i tell what packages are tripping it up?
<k1l_> Simonious: you want a server install
<Simonious> k1l_: ty
<bekks> Simonious: they all share the same kernel. The just differ by the installed package sets.
<zacwalls> Would I be able to format a 1 TB HDD as NTFS and mount it like a filesystem?
<zacwalls> *as a
<k1l_> StuckMojo: might be an 3rd party package or a PPA making issues. you should look into the logs from the updater
<Bashing-om> Simonious: As k1l_ said, does not matter . both share the same base .
<k1l_> StuckMojo: "grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Simonious> Next question: I've got two 1T drives and two 2T drives I want to use for the NAS, I'm planning to go straight mirroring software RAID for 3T of storage PLUS a ~300G OS/boot drive - any reason that is a bad plan?
<bekks> Simonious: For the OS, 10G are sufficient.
<StuckMojo> k1l_: http://termbin.com/32ky
<k1l_> zacwalls: yes, you can format and use ntfs. but you can only use that as data partitions, not as system partitions
<Simonious> bekks: Alright, I probably have a smaller drive laying around
<bekks> Simonious: you dont need a separate drive, actually :)
<zacwalls> k1l_, a data partition?
<Simonious> bekks: I know, but I like the idea of the OS and the data store being seperate
<k1l_> zacwalls: you can run the ubuntu system on that
<StuckMojo> k1l_: i think this is from more than one attempt
<bekks> Simonious: And you like the idea of not mirroring your OS, too?
<StuckMojo> k1l_: let me clear the file and try again so i get just a single list
<zacwalls> k1l_, but I wouldn't be able to store files on it?
<k1l_> StuckMojo: no. i hav to think about itt a bit, wait
<k1l_> zacwalls: sure. that is what a data partition is for
<Simonious> bekks: The OS is quickly replaceable, heck I can boot off a USB stick
<bekks> Simonious: So dont waste a drive for it then :)
<StuckMojo> k1l_: too late ;)
<zacwalls> k1l_, oh so I have it backwards :)
<zacwalls> perfect
 * Simonious thinks
<Simonious> I do have another question
<Simonious> does mirroring tell you when a drive fails?
<Simonious> I think that is the wrong question..  How do I track drive health?
<k1l_> StuckMojo: "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<bekks> Simonious: You need to monitor it, yes.
<Arkikas> hello
<StuckMojo> http://termbin.com/iw22
<StuckMojo> k1l_: the list was just as big anyway
<k1l_> StuckMojo: 2017-02-04 15:05:17,529 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'postgresql-plperl-9.1' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<k1l_> that is the cause, afaik
<StuckMojo> aha, yes i see it
<StuckMojo> i can kill that
<k1l_> StuckMojo: and whatever "nerolinux" is
<StuckMojo> k1l_: binary cd/dvd burner
<StuckMojo> commercial crap. i can dump that too
<lifeforms> Simonious: smartmontools is good for monitoring drive health with SMART
<Simonious> lifeforms: ty :)
<StuckMojo> k1l_: thanks
<xrandr_laptop> brb
<xrandr_laptop> ooh, better theme :)
<StuckMojo> k1l_: so, i'm not sure removing that is going to help. i installed postgres from the official postgres apt repo
<ropo> how do i enter recovery mode from command line
<StuckMojo> i think that repo is being disabled as part of the upgrade process, so it wants to remove all those packages
<StuckMojo> any way around that?
<StuckMojo> i.e. i think if i remove that 9.1 plerl, it will complain about a different one
<StuckMojo> i mean, in a pinch i can remove all the pg packages and just reinstall them after the upgrade...
<bekks> ropo: you need to do that in the grub prompt.
<ropo> bekks:  and how do i do that?
<ropo> you mean on start up?
<k1l_> StuckMojo: did you disable universe repo?
<bekks> ropo: right before booting, in the bootloader, yes.
<StuckMojo> k1l_: not explicitly
<k1l_> please look at it if its disabled.
<k1l_> make sure universe and security are not disabled
<StuckMojo> k1l_: it is not, currently
<ropo> thanks bekks and lord4163
<StuckMojo> yeah so the PGDG apt repo does have xenial packages..
<StuckMojo> so i think if i could get it not to disable that repo during the upgrade, it would go smoothly
<k1l_> pgdg?
<lord4163> ropo: you press shift when it boots, that will open grub
<StuckMojo> postgres development group
<lord4163> the grub menu*
<bekks> lord4163: He's on a AWS instance. No remote console.
<StuckMojo> http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/
<k1l_> StuckMojo: uh, so its not the ubuntu package but a 3rd party one
<StuckMojo> yes, sort of
<ropo> lord4163: thanks but i am on a remote server
<ropo> aws
<k1l_> no, if its not from the ubuntu repos its a 3rd party one.
<StuckMojo> pgdg takes the official debs and builds them for all debian and ubuntu releases, in all supported PG versions
<bekks> ropo: So reinstall.
<ropo> btw can we tell them to reinstall?
<StuckMojo> so that you're not stuck with whatever pg version the distro thinks you must have
<k1l_> StuckMojo: the packages in the ubuntu repos get automated testings. so that 3rd party install is what the upgrade breaks.
<k1l_> StuckMojo: so revert that package to the official state and the upgrade will work
<lord4163> ropo: Ah, I don't have any experience with AWS.
<k1l_> StuckMojo: btw ubuntu offers postgresql-plperl-9.3 for 14.04
<StuckMojo> k1l_: that's the point, there aren't official packages of those versions. that's why the pgdg repo exists
<glache> 14/f/cali
<bekks> glache: Wrong networl.
<StuckMojo> i'm a pg developer. i need many versions
<corelectronic> How can I make windows operating system again?
<StuckMojo> anyway. so there's no way to get it not to disable that repo during the upgrade? which means i'm stuck unintalling and reinstalling those packages
<lord4163> ropo: DigitalOcean has an HTML5 console and doesn't cost a fortune and you can take snapshots of the machine.
<k1l_> StuckMojo: no, the point is ubuntu cant handle 3rd party packages and guarantee a smooth upgrade.
<glache> lol, jk, sorry
<corelectronic> HEY MY FRÄ°ENDS ?
<corelectronic>  How can I make windows operating system again?
<ropo> lord4163: does it listen to key events?
<StuckMojo> k1l_: i understand what you're saying
<k1l_> StuckMojo: ok.
<ropo> keyboard*
<StuckMojo> k1l_: i'm just looking for a way to force it ;) if it breaks, i'll keep both pieces
<lord4163> ropo: what do you mean?
<lord4163> ropo: yes?
<k1l_> StuckMojo: you could use ppa-purge to revert to the ubuntu state of the package so the repo doesnt break the upgrade
<corelectronic> ANANIZIN AMI AQ
<corelectronic> TÜRK YOKMU LAN BURDA AMQ
<corelectronic> OÇLAR
<ropo> like will it be like a general monitor?
<StuckMojo> k1l_: i'll just uninstall them and put them back after
<tgm4883> StuckMojo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/147080/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147080 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu Jaunty) "do-release-upgrade should make disabling third party repositories optional" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<StuckMojo> tgm4883: oh sweet
<lord4163> ropo: Yes, you see it boot. Sign up using https://m.do.co/c/4c0dbd9339dc and you get $10 for free
<ropo> lord4163: anyways, leave it, getting a new server ;(
<bekks> ropo: Why not just reinstall that thing, finally?
<bekks> ropo: you could have done that two hours ago already.
<ropo> bekks: how do i reinstall?
<bekks> ropo: BY asking the AWS support to initiate a reinstall.
<ropo> do they do that?
<bekks> ropo: Ask them?
<tomreyn> i don't think there is something called "AWS support"
<bekks> tomreyn: At least there is some place where he got his AWS instance from.
<bekks> tomreyn: Thats the place to go to now :)
<tomreyn> yes, probably the AMI repository
<dh128> hello! i want to know if it's worth making a PPA for a script + related files I intend to host
<StuckMojo> tgm4883: BAM! that did it, thanks! i left only the pgdg repo enabled, i let it disable all the others. and i edited that one by hand to point it to xenial befor running the upgrade tool
<StuckMojo> now it's happy
<StuckMojo> k1l_: thanks as well
<reisio> dh128: you already established it's worth your time since you clearly want to do it, and people clearly want you to, or so you said
<dh128> reisio: im still new to linux in general
<dh128> reisio: if it's more hassle than it's worth then i'd just redirect people to the github page
<reisio> dh128: oh, well
<reisio> I think probably if you weigh the ease of installing a ppa
<reisio> vs the ease of running a script you put on github
<reisio> you may as well go with the latter
<reisio> for this particular thing
<reisio> you can put sudo apt-get install blah lines into your script if you want
<dh128> reisio: yeah i think i'll do that
<dh128> it's only 4 commands anyway
<reisio> dh128: too right
<reisio> sh ftw
<reisio> I wrote all of Eurasia in sh
<reisio> that's why it's so robust
<dh128> yeah
<dh128> still can't believe google got me this far
<dh128> 3 days ago i didn't know what a hashbang was
<reisio> I think 'shebang' is older, so I use that
<reisio> but we should really think of an altogether funnier-still name for it
<weever> hi guys
<reisio> hi wee
<reisio> by wee
<pos> If I dd an ubuntu iso onto a flashdrive or use grub isoloop the installer will fail at mounting the install media (since there is no ODD or media). anyone found a way to beat this?
<reisio> ODD?
<pos> optical disc drive
<reisio> pos: what actually happens after you dd the image and boot the flash drive?
<pos> installer runs but fail at detecting and mounting the install media
<reisio> can you be more specific?
<pos> well, it can't detect an install disk since there is no ODD and no media to mount :)
<reisio> that statement is somewhat at odds with your other statement 'installer runs'
<pos> well, ofc the curses installer runs (using server iso/media), i set up language, keyboard layout and then it fails at finding and mounting install media
<reisio> the curses installer?
<reisio> you using the minimal?
<pos> reisio, server installer, the text, boxes and colors gui
<zg34> omg
<aruns> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 16.04. Just noticed that getting sound from the left speaker but not the right. Checked alsamixer and couldn't find any channels that would have been related to the right speaker, so wonder if there's a setting I need to change in any of the .conf files for pulseaudio?
<aruns> Or maybe it could be some sort of permissions issue?
<k1l_> aruns: or maybe its a cable/hardware issue? :)
<aruns> k1l_: It was working fine earlier today.
<aruns> I will give you some of my hardware info.
<aruns> I get HDA Intel at 0xf6afc000 irq 30 running cat /proc/asound/cards
<daniel-4> Anyone know about a rootkit that Rkhunter found? kWARN-- [rootkit004w] Chkrootkit has detected a possible rootkit installation Possible Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo installed
<tgm4883> aruns: contrary to popular belief, things don't usually just break randomly. What changed from when it was working earlier?
<StuckMojo> tgm4883: k1l_: thanks again
<StuckMojo> ciao
<k1l_> daniel-4: you still need to look into the issues rkhunter is finding yourself. its not a "one click and everything is done automatically". rkhunter brings up a lot of false positives
<aruns> tgm4883: Nothing really, I removed a few Vagrant boxes and was doing some work with the JVM through Scala and Java.
<aruns> tgm4883: Oh, I also installed vim-gnome.
<aruns> That's the only package I installed today.
<aruns> I don't know whether that package is to blame or not.
<tgm4883> aruns: laptop/desktop? You've tested the audio in the sound settings for each channel? You've checked the cableing didn't come unplugged (or halfway unplugged)
<aruns> tgm4883: Dell Latitude E5400 laptop. I've checked under the Sound Settings GUI and on Alsamixer.
<daniel-4> kil_: not sure I only installed Ubuntu now and ran it as it showed in previous install.
<aruns> I've tested on two separate earphones.
<tgm4883> aruns: have you tried the built in speakers?
<aruns> tgm4883: Will do that now
<k1l_> daniel-4: as i said: you have to rule out the "positives" from rkhunter if they are false positives or real issues manually. for your "issue"https://www.cert-bund.de/ebury-faq  i guess its just a false positive by rkhunter.
<aruns> tgm4883: Plays on both channels with built in speakers.
<tgm4883> aruns: you've checked that you don't have some gunk/fuzz/lint in your 3.5mm port?
<daniel-4> kil_: ok thanks
<aruns> tgm4883: I can't really much in the port.
<aruns> *really see much
<aruns> tgm4883: And it's playing on the left bud when earphones connected, just not the right.
<aruns> But maybe worth cleaning out the 3.5mm port at some point then, I guess?
<aruns> Just to be on the safe side.
<tgm4883> aruns: yes
<aruns> OK, thanks.
<ubuntuuser> Hello I have a problem I am trying to move the bios update into my /boot/efi folder so that I can upgrade my dell xps13 bios however I cannot get permission to move anything into the folder I have tried chown and chmod any ideas ?
<tgm4883> ubuntuuser: have you tried sudo?
<ubuntuuser> tgm4883: yes
<OerHeks> sudo cp should work , http://askubuntu.com/questions/676594/flashing-bios-update-on-dell-xps-13-2015
<ubuntuuser> tgm4883: it says operation not permitted
<tgm4883> ubuntuuser: can you pastebin the command and output you had?
<k1l_> wasnt that changed due to some software removing the stuff inside the uefi folder firmware?
<journal> so do you guys think snap packages will take off and do you believe they are break proof unlike apt
<tgm4883> journal: what is break proof?
<k1l_> journal: this channel is for technical issues only. for talk/polls better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for technical issues ask in #snappy
<journal> k
<k1l_> journal: and snap packages are already in use and the ubuntu touch is changing to use snap pacakges instead of the the old click packages
<ubuntuuser> tgm4883: pastebin.com/YeELKppU
<tgm4883> ubuntuuser: no, 'sudo cp filename /boot/efi/'
<ubuntuuser> tgm4883: duh thanks mate!
<glache> Can I recursively list all executable files in a directory?
<glache> find . -perm /u=x,g=x,o=x
<hankle> Hey, I have a fresh install of 16.04 LTS and can't seem to get anything to work. I've tried setting it as a static which gets me the "up and down" arrow rather than searching. However, when I try to ping my gateway (or any other local machines) I get destination unreachable errors. I feel like I've exhausted a lot of the options I have and am wondering if there's something else I should try
<hankle> sorry, I can't seem to get a wired connection to work
<StuckMojo> what's the preferred terminal on xenial? gnome-terminal's transparency doesn't seem to work in openbox now
<StuckMojo> hmm...eterm seems to still work
<zykotick9> StuckMojo: no idea about transparency, but... you might want to check out urxvt (aka rxvt-unicode) if you want an "old-school-serious-terminal".... ymmv
<StuckMojo> zykotick9: thx
<adalbert> Hi, what desktop file manager is better than Thunar ? Thunar keep crashing and hanging , what a buggy file manager my god ... I need better !!
<canio> caniuccio
<glache> I have several executables in a directory, how can I add them all to my system path permanently?
<k1l_> put them into ~/bin or expand the path with that directory
<glache> How can I expand it?  I need to add it to the list.
<k1l_> !path
<ubottu> The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<glache> ty
<Asmodeous> hrm
#ubuntu 2017-02-05
<tiblock> Hi. I have newbie question. I have big HDD mounted under /mnt/hdd/ and there is dir /mnt/hdd/a/b/c and i want to allow one user to access only that one dir without allowing accessing all other stuff on /mnt/hdd. How i can do that? As i understand user must have permission to whole /mnt/hdd to get there. But i don't want it
<tiblock> I can think of making groups "mnt","mnt_hdd","mnt_hdd_a","mnt_hdd_a_b","mnt_hdd_a_b_c" and giving them to dirs and giving groups to user. But it will not work as i want. User will be able to access /mnt/ /mnt/hdd/ /mnt/hdd/a... And so on
<tgm4883> tiblock: they don't need read access to all the upper directories, only excutable access
<tiblock> tgm4883, so its chmod 0711, right?
<chindy> yes
<tgm4883> tiblock: yea
<tiblock> So i thought about that. Thank you.
<tgm4883> tiblock: it's o+x but the other permissions could be whatever you wanted them to be
<berkiyo> Arch is a piece of shit
<dax> no need for the language
<berkiyo> sorry dax
<berkiyo> I'm sorry dax okay? :D
<SITM> is there a CL utility to see how busy an nvme drive is?
<sadasd> win 300$ easy -> http://PayHite.com/?refcode=3118
<Guestie> how do I put Ubuntu server on a USB flash drive on Ubuntu Desktop?
<Guestie> I see how to do it on a Windows machine, but I don't see how to do it from a Ubuntu machine.
<SilentCog> If you're in Ubuntu already, you might find that an app called 'Startup Disk Creator' is already installed
<Guestie> Is putting Ubuntu server on a Wii even a good idea? xD
<Guestie> I choose server because I'm guessing it will take less resources to run.
<uxfi> Guestie  isnt that a video game system?
<Guestie> uxfi, yes. But it's old.
<uxfi> I haven't tried it
<Guestie> We have the newer version of the Wii anyway, the Wii U.
<uxfi> hm
<w9qbj> Guestie, or sudo dd if=[whateverfilename] of=/dev/[thumbdrive]  The thumb drive should not be mounted, and use the /dev/sdx not /dev/sdx1  use sudo fdisk -l to find it
<w9qbj> you might also add bs=500M  (or something large)
<tubal> I'm chasing down some Dash info. Wondering why some plug-ins seem to do nothing, such as Manpages?
<easyOnMe> anyone here familiar with letsencrypt
<tubal> ...lens plug-ins
<w9qbj> easyOnMe, There a #letsencrypt chat here on freenode
<easyOnMe> w9qbj: I went there nobody was answering
<Guestie> easyOnMe, I've used it a couple times.
<w9qbj> easyOnMe, i did set it up on a Raaspberrypi with nginx
<Guestie> easyOnMe, What you need?
<wom12> I know u guys are bombarded with questions but any1 have experience with Webmin + BIND?
<easyOnMe> Guestie: I encountered some errors
<easyOnMe> Guestie: can you help me
 * Guestie triggered!
<Guestie> easyOnMe, what are you using letsencrypt with?
<Guestie> apache?
<w9qbj> easyOnMe, tell us what errors , we can't guess
<easyOnMe>  just entered this command sudo letsenrypt --apache -d baseDomain.com -d www.baseDomain.com -d subDomain1.baseDomain.com -d subDomain2.baseDomain.com
<Guestie> wom12, I had to do something with Bind9 DNS stuff in my competition today.
<wom12> Competition? holy crap
<Guestie> easyOnMe, what was the error?
<wom12> Here is my post: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351477&p=13603120#post13603120
<wom12> That explains the problem fully
<Guestie> wom12, that was one of the least successful competitions ever.
<easyOnMe> An unexpected error occurred:
<easyOnMe> The server experienced an internal error :: Failed to get registration by key
<easyOnMe> Please see the logfiles in /var/log/letsencrypt for more details.
<Guestie> easyOnMe, try using one domain.
<wom12> Guestie, sorry to hear man. Hopefully you do well next time. Hopefully there was not money on the line
<Guestie> easyOnMe, I use the bot they suggested.
<Guestie> wom12, oh. It was all a free ride. Well, down the road wasn't free. Everything else was.
<lm1> hello all
<easyOnMe> Guestie: what bot
<Guestie> wom12, ride down the road*
<easyOnMe> certbot
<easyOnMe> I am using the new version of letsencrypt client
<wom12> Guestie, anyway, its the experience that counts and hopefully that experience will help me today in my question :D
<Guestie> easyOnMe, https://certbot.eff.org/
<wom12> Its entirely placed here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351477&p=13603120#post13603120
<lm1> I am using a Ubuntu Server distro for a school assignment and I am having some difficulty with making an A record in BIND9 --I am seeking help if someone could provide it.
<Guestie> holy crap. I really need to learn BIND9.
<Guestie> I'm in Cyber Patriots, and DNS really kicked my butt today?
<Guestie> .*
<Guestie> I didn't mean that to be a question. xD
<wom12> Hopefully cuz ur asking it the wrong person but i do need to also, especially if i want to learn server config
<lm1> One of my first questions would be, how do I make a new A record?  I am thinking it is something within db.local
<lm1> My second question would be, how would I use that A record to redirect traffic.  For example, if someone typed www.google.com, it would send the traffic to www.yahoo.com
<lm1> I am thinking this is more of a hosts file thing too...
<wom12> Anyway, do you have an idea of what im trying to achieve?
<WechKep> Just...
<WechKep> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<WechKep> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<WechKep> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blas
<WechKep> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<WechKep> No fuckin' paper
<WechKep> Hey baby lick my ass 'til your face turns blue
<WechKep> You're finished rimmin' me and you want some more
<WechKep> Ya say ya don't flush but your out the door
<WechKep> I'm back in the...with a cup
<WechKep> Scoop it outta the toilet 'cause you wanna slurp it up
<WechKep> Eat my diarrhea you're chuggin' it down
<WechKep> You're suckin' my ass and your lips are all brown
<WechKep> Since we've gone back to the hamburger place
<WechKep> I'm gonna stick my ass right on your face
<wom12> who is this guy?
<WechKep> I'm gonna shit in your mouth
<WechKep> I'm gonna shit in your face, your mouth
<WechKep> And I wanna shit on your mother
<WechKep> I'm gonna shit on you and your mother
<WechKep> Diarrhea
<WechKep> I gotta take a shit
<xrandr_laptop> is there an op that can kick/ban this guy?
<WechKep> Gotta bottle a Ex-Lax, gonna take it
<kk4ewt> wom12,  /ignore WechKep  all and life is good
<WechKep> I'm gonna take me a lumpy shit
<WechKep> Gonna throw it at you, I hope I hit you
<WechKep> I hope it splats in your face there too
<WechKep> It's comin' out my ass all drippin' wet
<wom12> thanks, ignored
<WechKep> It's comin' out my ass all drippin' wet
<WechKep> I want you to suck up all of it
<xrandr_laptop> i ignored him too, but still.....ewwww
<WechKep> Lick my ass and eat it too
<WechKep> Cause diarrhea is good for you
<WechKep> Ya eat it, eat it, eat
<WechKep> Eat it, eat it, eat
<WechKep> Diarrhea
<WechKep>  Eat my fuckin' shit
<WechKep> nomic
<WechKep> eat my fuckinjg shit
<wom12> His domain is part of nForce
<wom12> so its a proxy
<wom12> Guestie, you here?
<WechKep> Just...
<WechKep> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<WechKep> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<WechKep> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blast
<WechKep> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<WechKep> No fuckin' paper
<confusedaboutnet> hello
<confusedaboutnet> I am interested in port forwarding
<wom12> confused, its kinda empty now
<confusedaboutnet> the internet that I use blocks everything except port 80/443
<confusedaboutnet> so stuff like git, imap, and even ntp don't work
<confusedaboutnet> I need a way to transparently send everything through port 80
<confusedaboutnet> but I have zero knowledge of networking
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, can you use a VPN? There's some free ones out there
<confusedaboutnet> I would rather not use a vpn
<xrandr_laptop> connect to that, and then life is good for you
<confusedaboutnet> but it means one more external dependency
<wom12> Gah, i give up on this
<wom12> im so tired of it
<confusedaboutnet> can anyone give my some pointers on this?
<wom12> nothing freaking works
<confusedaboutnet> seems like most solutions involve iptables
<wom12> how do u guys keep doing it with little problems
<confusedaboutnet> I am considering using ufw
<eelstrebor> i need to do a memtest but it doesn't show up in the boot menu or even on the install dvd
<confusedaboutnet> to avoid messing with iptables directly
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, but your ISP is blocking everything except 80/443, right?
<xrandr_laptop> if your ISP is blocking it, then you're not going to get very far
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr: network admin, not isp
<confusedaboutnet> yes
<confusedaboutnet> wont port forwarding work?
<wom12> confused, do u know anything about BIND or networking?
<confusedaboutnet> wom12: zero knowledge about networking except a high level overiew
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, then your network admin needs to set it. If he is setting it at the router or gateway level, then nothing you do will work except VPN
<wom12> could this help? its a small post https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2351477&p=13603120#post13603120
<confusedaboutnet> why won't port forwarding work?
<confusedaboutnet> can't multiple connections listen on one port?
<johnzorn> Any advice on running a script on shutdown/reboot on xenial?
<xrandr_laptop> It can, but if you're being blocked at the router/gateway level then your rules won't be seen
<confusedaboutnet> johnzorn: systemd
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop: but its for my own computer, i.e. git, imap etc.
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, think of it this way: You're in a house with many rooms. You have the key to those rooms. You can open and close any door you want, except the front door. The front door has a small slit in it to allow certain packets come through it
<xrandr_laptop> that's how your network is setup right now
<johnzorn> confusedaboutnet, ya I was playing around with that and the shutdown part wasn't working. So that didn't give me much confidence...
<xrandr_laptop> make sense?
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop: I could get around the git problem with this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7953806/github-ssh-via-public-wifi-port-22-blocked
<confusedaboutnet> why wont something work for say imap?
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, try modifying the answer from that page for imap's port
<xrandr_laptop> see if it works
<WechKep> Just...
<WechKep> Just ate a burger at the sleazy joint
<WechKep> Now I gotta take a shit, get to the point
<xrandr_laptop> I don't think it will
<WechKep> Sittin' on the toilet, my ass is a blast
<WechKep> Runnin' smelly diarrhea outta my ass
<xrandr_laptop> Is your network admin a BOFH?
<WechKep> No fuckin' paper
<WechKep> Hey baby lick my ass 'til your face turns blue
<WechKep> You're finished rimmin' me and you want some more
<WechKep> Ya say ya don't flush but your out the door
<teward> !ops | WechKep spammer
<ubottu> WechKep spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<xrandr_laptop> if not, wouldn't it be simpler to ask him to open those ports for you?
<WechKep> I'm back in the...with a cup
<WechKep> Scoop it outta the toilet 'cause you wanna slurp it up
<WechKep> Eat my diarrhea you're chuggin' it down
<WechKep> You're suckin' my ass and your lips are all brown
<WechKep> Since we've gone back to the hamburger place
<WechKep> I'm gonna stick my ass right on your face
<WechKep> I'm gonna shit in your mouth
<WechKep> I'm gonna shit in your face, your mouth
<WechKep> And I wanna shit on your mother
<WechKep> I'm gonna shit on you and your mother
<xrandr_laptop> all hail elky!
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop: school network, complete with proprietary network filtering software for The Greater Good™
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, oh dear god lol
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop: can't really do anything right now. Even email wont work
<confusedaboutnet> took me forever to figure out that the ports were blocked
<confusedaboutnet> for a while I thought thunderbird was wonky
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, then i return to my earlier suggestion... VPN
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop: how safe is it to use run a vpn on a production server?
<charlie__> hey can some1 help me, i just got linux and my windows drag is laggy
<confusedaboutnet> I have a simple saas I am going to deploy soon
<xrandr_laptop> if it is a secure vpn, then it should be fine
<confusedaboutnet> prolly a Digital ocean $5 server
<confusedaboutnet> since I am a student on a tight budget
<confusedaboutnet> I wont be able to afford another server
<confusedaboutnet> so is it safe for me to run the vpn on the same server that's running a rails production software?
<xrandr_laptop> confusedaboutnet, you could, in theory, get a free Amazon AWS VPS Server, install some kind of vpn software that has a web logon interface :)
<confusedaboutnet> web logon interface?
<confusedaboutnet> how would that work?
<xrandr_laptop> yeah, i know cisco has it
<xrandr_laptop> ya got me, i just know cisco and juniper networks have it
<xrandr_laptop> we used to use juniper networks at my job
<xrandr_laptop> logged in via a web client
<confusedaboutnet> but how would you tunnel through it?
<xrandr_laptop> it launched the VPN client and created the VPN connection
<confusedaboutnet> ooh
<confusedaboutnet> I see
<confusedaboutnet> convenient
<xrandr_laptop> and then you don't have to worry about running the VPN on the same production server
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop how can I get the free amazon server?
<xrandr_laptop> sign up for Amazon Web Services
<confusedaboutnet> xrandr_laptop: you are refeering to the 750 hours ec2 thing right?
<xrandr_laptop> to be honest I don't remember. It's been a month or so since I launched mine, and it's sitting there because I've been too lazy to do what I want to do with it
<xrandr_laptop> brb
<Nexo> .
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<siva_machina> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<bum> What make anything bootable
<mkquist> bum: booty?..  sry too quiet in here
<Speiros> Hi people:)  Is there a program similar to Virtual Clone Drive in Ubuntu?
<mkquist> Speiros: http://alternativeto.net/software/virtual-clonedrive/?platform=linux
<Speiros> Thanks mkquist :)
<Elion> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Sean_McG> thunk.
<wiak> i have this https://raw.githubusercontent.com/nwgat/playkodi/master/playkodi.sh script but the i cant get the url to work, whatever i do it fails due to something to do with quotes
<wiak> curl --user $user --header "Content-Type: application/json" --data '{"jsonrpc":"2.0","method":"Player.Open","params":{"item": {"file":"'"$OPTARG"'"}},"id":1}' "$host/jsonrpc"
<wiak> its not passing OPTARG
<ubuntuDummy> JOIN
<ubuntuDummy> ?
<ubuntuDummy> HELP fglrx 14.04.5 will it work
<wiak> ubuntuDummy what card?
<wiak> if its newer try amdgpu-pro
<wiak> aka GCN HD 7000 or later
<wiak> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<ubuntuDummy> carrizo A-10 8700P
<ubuntuDummy> lspci | grep VGA 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Carrizo (rev c5)
<ubuntuDummy> QUIT
<bivo> how can I map a sequence of button presses to either constantly repeat or be tied to a single button press? Looking to save some time  leveling up familiars in C:SOTN in PPSSPP
<holodoc> Am I correct to assume that 16.04 LTS runs systemd?
<xrandr_laptop> what is the latest version of ubuntu? 16.04 LTS?
<xrandr_laptop> ah 16.10
<holodoc> xrandr_laptop, 16.10
<genuine> 16.04 has longer support
<genuine> 16.10 has only nine months support
<holodoc> Do init scripts still work in 16.04 or is systemd mandatory for that version? I am trying to create a simple shutdown (rc6.d) script but it doesn't seem to work with 16.04 LTS anymore.
<tubal> I'm chasing down some Dash info. Wondering why some lens plug-ins seem to do nothing, such as Manpages. Any thoughts?
<Guestie> I want to be able to boot into Ubuntu on my wii. I saw another Linux (I think distribution is the appropriate word) whose kernel was compatable with the Wii.
<Speiros> I made a mistake earlier on, about three weeks ago or so.  I typed an incorrect password, and lost access to certain external hard drives, but more importantly, I can't seem to access the root account from this user account, as it only allows me to enter the user password.  I use a separate user account to the admin account, yet have formerly been able to access it from here.  Can someone tell me what might have changed by default, so that I ca
<Speiros> n undo it?
<Guestie> Is it possible to take that kernel and inject it into the Ubuntu install files?
<Guestie> Speiros, I may be able to help you with the root login issue.
<Speiros> Guestie It would be much appreciated.
<Guestie> Speiros, Are you using desktop or server?
<Guestie> TTY or SSH?
<Speiros> Guestie I used to be able to "sudo su", but not now.  I'm on a desktop.
<Speiros> ...actually, I just saw a mistake when I typed that...
<Guestie> Can you use sudo?
<Speiros> No.
<Guestie> Speiros, do you have physical access to the machine?
<Speiros> Guestie Yes.  I can log in to either, but not one to another, at least not from here to there.
<Guestie> Speiros, you can login to root, you just can't switch to root?
<Speiros> Guestie Correct.
<Speiros> Guestie I have messed up permissions somewhere, by typing an incorrect password three times in a row.
<Guestie> Speiros, are you logged into root right now?
<Speiros> Guestie No.  I have to reconfigure my Hexchat client to allow that, as I'm registered here, and not from Admin.  I don't use admin account for general internet access.
<Speiros> Guestie At least in order to be on here.  I tried it earlier, about 10-15 min ago.
<Guestie> Speiros, if you had a second computer, that would work out nicely.
<Speiros> Guestie Yep.  I can work around it, but I'm trying to learn to fix things.  I keep my files separate from the computer too, so a new install isn't out of the question.
<Guestie> Speiros, I do not believe that is neccessary. I mean, if you want to do that, that's okay
<Guestie> but I think if you login to root (maybe write down what I tell you), you can fix it without much sweat.
<Speiros> Guestie Great.  I'll write it down.
<Ben64> by default you can't log into root in ubuntu
<Ben64> Speiros: what's the output of "id"
<Guestie> Ben64, you sure?
<Ben64> yes
<Guestie> Ben64, that's not what my install did.
<Ben64> maybe you're not on ubuntu
<tgm4883> Guestie: your desktop ubuntu install?
<Speiros> Guestie My id output is uid, gid and groups, all at 1001.
<Ben64> Speiros: paste the actual output here
<Speiros> Ben64 uid=1001 (resklyt) gid=1001 (resklyt) groups=1001(resklyt)
<Guestie> Speiros, did you install it's something crack
<Speiros> Guestie No, I haven't heard of that.
<Ben64> Speiros: looks like you created a new user from the default one, and you didn't give this new user sudo access
<Speiros> Ben64 I see.  So I should edit permissions from the Admin account then?  The permissions changed when I typed the wrong password three times.  It was working well until I erred there.
<Ben64> Speiros: nothing happens when you type the password incorrectly
<tgm4883> incorrect passwords don't change permissions
<Ben64> Speiros: what is this 'admin' account you're talking about
<Guestie> Ben64, I think there is a configuration somewhere, where you could set it to lock you out after too many failed attempts.
<Ben64> nah
<Guestie> Ben64, probably external software too.
<Speiros> Ben64 I have this Resklyt account as a guest as such.  It's not a guest account, in that it is password protected.  I have this user account separate from my installation account.
<Ben64> Speiros: why
<Speiros> Ben64 Security.  I read that it is wise not to use the root account to access the net, so that it protects against hacking.
<Ben64> right, thats why sudo exists
<Guestie> Ben64, this general area: /etc/pam.d/
<Guestie> Speiros, check "visudo" for a good configuration.
<tgm4883> Guestie: Is it possible that can happen, yes. However the user would know if they set that up as it's not done by default
<Speiros> Ben64 I understand that, but I also learned not to use the admin account in a course 9 years ago, using windows.
<Ben64> Speiros: linux works differently
<Ben64> there is no "admin" account
<Ben64> there is root, and not root
<Speiros> Ben64 The permissions for the user account are less than the admin account too, yet they can be accessed via sudo also.  It is an extra safeguard.
<Ben64> Speiros: it isn't
<Ben64> it's pointless
<Guestie> Is there such thing as injecting a kernel to Ubuntu installation files (as in, the installation files that come from the ISO file that we get from Canonical) so that it will work with a certain machine?
<tgm4883> Ben64: not really, you can setup sudo to allow certain commands to be run yet not be able to switch to root
<Ben64> tgm4883: i don't see how that is relevant
<Speiros> Ben64 I understand it is more awkward, but I don't know about pointless.  It allows me, as a learner, to understand how I can and can't get out from a user account, and a user account is what I want others to use, if they ever use my computer.  In that way, it is a safety issue.
<Ben64> Speiros: yeah it's fine to make an account for someone else, pointless to give yourself an account like that
<Speiros> Ben64 I know now, that before my error, I could access root from the user account, knowing the admin passwords.
<Ben64> by default you can't
<tgm4883> Ben64: I don't see how it's pointless to give  yourself an account that doesn't have sudo privs
<Ben64> tgm4883: because it's your machine
<Speiros> Ben64 Fair call.  By default it may not be, but it doesn't mean it can't be done.  It can't be done now though, after my error.  Yet I would like to see the workaround to fix this.  If I have to go into admin to do it, that's fine, but from the user account, I believe it is good to understand how it works.
<Ben64> Speiros: stop saying admin, it's confusing
<tgm4883> Ben64: What does that have to do with anything? We're not talking about securing the machine against yourself, we're talking about securing it against others that might gain access to your account
<Ben64> but theres already an account there with sudo
<Speiros> Ben64 What terminology makes you comfortable, or is correct?
<Ben64> Speiros: well what's the name of the default user
<Speiros> Ben64, Okay, default user account, who has access to root privileges?
<tgm4883> Ben64: Ok, so USER1 has sudo and USER2 doesn't. If an attacker gains access to USER2's account, then they don't automatically get access to sudo....
<Ben64> then they would just gain access to user1 instead
<tgm4883> Speiros: what is the output of 'ls /home'
<tgm4883> Ben64: ....
<Ben64> Speiros: the user who has access to sudo
<Speiros> tgm4883 It is my computer name, plus this, "resklyt".
<tgm4883> Ben64: you say that like the attacker has a choice about what account they get access to?
<tgm4883> Speiros: what is your computer name?
<Ben64> well if they get access to one account, you're screwed already
<Speiros> It's private.
<tgm4883> Ben64: how so?
<Ben64> i'm sure theres a root exploit out there, or they could just su - otherusername
<tgm4883> Speiros: oh FFS, this isn't private info but whatever. Ben64, for the sake of the rest of this discussion, let's pretend his first account is PrettyZebras
<Ben64> Speiros: "su - PrettyZebras" type in PrettyZebras password, then you can use sudo
<tgm4883> Ben64: ... That's absurd
<Speiros> Ben64 Ok...
<tgm4883> Ben64: they wouldn't be able to 'su - otherusername' without the password for the other username
<Ben64> tgm4883: not any more absurd than getting one account hacked but thats it
<Ben64> tgm4883: which is why i said type in the password...
<tgm4883> Ben64: and if we're going to go down the path of "there's a root exploit" then all bets are off and there's no point in connecting it to the internet at all since I bet there is a remote exploit
<BenderRodriguez> Ubuntu
<BenderRodriguez> dear god I need help
<Speiros> Ben64 It says the first letter of my computer name is an invalid option.  Okay, I'll tell you what I have, and I'll reinstall and start from scratch later.lol:)  It isn't hide-and-seek, but a learning curve I'm trying to get...I'll type the names in the next sentence.
<Ben64> Speiros: not "su -PrettyZebras" make sure you put a space after -
<tgm4883> Ben64: I'm not sure why you think that an account you use for online stuff vs an account you use for computer administration both have the same likelyhood of being hacked
<Speiros> The computer is called ktd_57-tx33, the main account is Tsiarichtmyth-92, and the account attached to that is resklyt.  Okay, I'll work with the space.
<tgm4883> !ask | BenderRodriguez
<ubottu> BenderRodriguez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BenderRodriguez> ok this is insane
<Speiros> Ben64 That worked.  I believe I will be able to access root from here, with the next command.
<BenderRodriguez> I have configured a subinterface for a vlan (ens3.20)
<BenderRodriguez> it's getting a DHCP ip
<BenderRodriguez> but when I ping/traceroute it, it's not reachable
<BenderRodriguez> not even from the DHCP server
<BenderRodriguez> it's insane
<BenderRodriguez> You know what, I'm going to ask this in ##networking too
<Speiros> Thanks for your help Ben64, tgm4883, and Guestie:)  Much appreciated.  I can probably work my way through from here.
<DeathShot> guyses, I have a live usb, super fast, ssd, took 19 seconds to make, it's dope, how do I turn it into a persistent usb?
<DeathShot> the only guides I can find go up to 12.04
<DeathShot> and the most detailed one is for ubuntu 8
<DeathShot> I can't use an automatic usb maker thing, because I'm running it on NTFS (I know someone is going to want to say something about this, but just don't, it shouldn't effect how syslinux's file stricture is set up)
<BenderRodriguez> Ben64: brother...
<DeathShot> basically what I need is to know where the config file for the menu is so that I can add an entry for persistence, and make it the default, and if anyone has any tips on how to do this best that would be awesome.
<Guestie> Is there such thing as injecting a kernel to Ubuntu installation files (as in, the installation files that come from the ISO file that we get from Canonical) so that it will work with a certain machine?
<bivo> how can I map a sequence of button presses to either constantly repeat or be tied to a single button press? Looking to save some time  leveling up familiars in C:SOTN in PPSSPP
<easyOnMe> anyone here familiar with letsencrypt
<Guestie> easyOnMe, hey. It's you again. ;)
<easyOnMe> Guestie: yes sorry I still did not solve my issues
<easyOnMe> I tried installing and using certbot but it returns an error
<easyOnMe> Guestie: any suggestion please
<easyOnMe> Guestie: I am a newbie to letsencrypt and I google my issues but the suggestions over stackoverflow do not fit my own problem
<DeathShot> whats the problem?
<xrandr_laptop> easyOnMe, what are you using letsencrypt for?  Collabora/CODE?
<easyOnMe> xrandr_laptop: I am using it for https only
<easyOnMe> for the website I am working on
<xrandr_laptop> ah
<easyOnMe> xrandr_laptop: any suggestions man
<easyOnMe> xrandr_laptop: this is the issue: I just entered this command: sudo letsenrypt --apache -d baseDomain.com -d www.baseDomain.com -d subDomain1.baseDomain.com -d subDomain2.baseDomain.com
<xrandr_laptop> no, i was gonna pay attention if you were using it for collabora
<easyOnMe> nd it gave me this error
<easyOnMe> An unexpected error occurred:
<easyOnMe> The server experienced an internal error :: Failed to get registration by key
<easyOnMe> Please see the logfiles in /var/log/letsencrypt for more details.
<Guestie> easyOnMe, sorry. Took me a bit to see it.
<easyOnMe> Guestie: ok thanks
<Guestie> easyOnMe, are you trying to get a certificate from a domain?
<easyOnMe> I am trying to add certificates for the sub domains that we are adding to the website
<Speiros> Thanks for your help again team, and see you next time.:)
<Xz> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Xz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Xz> I always get that error on 'apt-get update'
<Xz> why is that?
<Xz> it also says:
<Xz> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<shachindra> Reading package lists... Done E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Caleb_> Hello
<shachindra> Error while updating
<Caleb_> can someone help me?
<Guestie> easyOnMe, did you successfully do one? At least, in the past?
<Caleb_> when i go into my downloads folder it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Downloads”.
<Caleb_> any ideas?
<easyOnMe> yup I did for the main domain
<Xz> Caleb_: you must have downloaded stuff as diffrent user
<Caleb_> I only have 1 user
<Xz> Caleb_: + root
<easyOnMe> but when I tried to add just today for the sub domains it gave me errors that I never encountered before
<Xz> Caleb_: have you logged in as root?
<Caleb_> How do i get to root?
<shachindra> Caleb_ check "ls -l" on Downloads folder
<Caleb_> I just downloaded ubuntu
<Xz> sudo/gksudo etc.
<easyOnMe> xrandr_laptop: ok thanks
<Caleb_> like 2h ago and been trying to fix this
<Caleb_> whats the command i should do?
<shachindra> ls -l
<Caleb_> total 44 d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 20:00 Desktop d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Documents d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 21:18 Downloads --w------- 1 caleb caleb 8980 Feb  4 19:20 examples.desktop d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Music d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Pictures d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Public d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Templates d-wx--x
<Xz> Caleb_: go to terminal, type 'cd Downloads' and then ls -la
<Xz> Caleb_: they have no 'read' permission, weird
<Caleb_> ok something else poped up
<shachindra> sudo chmod +x Downloads
<Caleb_> want me to copy and past it?
<shachindra> ya
<Caleb_> total 44 d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 20:00 Desktop d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Documents d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 21:18 Downloads --w------- 1 caleb caleb 8980 Feb  4 19:20 examples.desktop d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Music d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Pictures d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Public d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Templates d-wx--x
<Caleb_> opps
<Caleb_> didnt copy sorry
<Caleb_> caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$ ls -la total 128 drwxr-xr-x 21 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 21:58 . drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 Feb  4 19:20 .. drwx------  3 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 20:34 .adobe -rw-------  1 caleb caleb  465 Feb  4 20:51 .bash_history -rw-r--r--  1 caleb caleb  220 Feb  4 19:20 .bash_logout -rw-r--r--  1 caleb caleb 3771 Feb  4 19:20 .bashrc drwx------ 13 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 21:22 .cache drwx------ 15 caleb cal
<shachindra> no problem
<Caleb_> shachindra i did what you said it made me enter my password but did nothing
<shachindra> ls -l
<kj_> hey
<Caleb_> ok i did that
<kj_> any1 here?
<Caleb_> now what
<shachindra> do you see any changes in the folder types compared to before
<kj_> voila
<Caleb_> total 44 d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 20:00 Desktop d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Documents d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 21:18 Downloads --w------- 1 caleb caleb 8980 Feb  4 19:20 examples.desktop d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Music d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Pictures d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Public d-wx--x--x 2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 19:40 Templates d-wx--x
<shachindra> no change! Hmmm
<Caleb_> any way i can clear it?
<shachindra> how many users
<Caleb_> 1 just mine
<shachindra> thats weird
<Caleb_> cant access most of the home files
<Caleb_> like downloads/Documents
<Caleb_> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Documents”.
<Caleb_> This location could not be displayed.
<shachindra> give me a minute
<Caleb_> k
<quarters> I'm having issues with running qt -creator since it requires glx 1.3 or above and I'm on glx 1.2. I was wondering how to update my version of glx.  I had installed mesa-utils to confirm my glx version
<Jsync> Hello room. I am curious if Linux depends on Haskell.
<Caleb_> anyone have any ideas how to fix this error when trying to open system files?
<Caleb_> like download
<Caleb_> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Documents”.
<shachindra> sudo chmod -R o+rw Downloads
<Caleb_> kk trying now
<Jsync> I just thought that to get a simple reply might make the situation "simple". :)
<Caleb_> caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo chmod -R o+rw Downloads caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$
<Caleb_> it did nothing
<Caleb_>  omg ;P
<shachindra> man chmod
<piercedwater> anyone have sticky boogers
<piercedwater> whoa
<SynfulAck> Whats the command to download the deb version off of the package repositories?
<SynfulAck> im having a difficult time finding it in launchpad
<Caleb_> shachindra anything
<Pestilence> sup girls join irc.supernets.org
<GrodGod> sup girls join irc.supernets.org
<kriskringle> sup girls join irc.supernets.org
<DioSoft> sup girls join irc.supernets.org
<Guest40015> sup girls join irc.supernets.org
<amsty> sup girls join irc.supernets.org
<shachindra> Caleb, it didn't work
<Caleb_> what?
<Caleb_> I did this caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo chmod -R o+rw Downloads
<shachindra> just give me the line output for ls -al od downloads
<Caleb_> And it did nothing
<Caleb_> d-wx--xrwx  2 caleb caleb 4096 Feb  4 21:18 Downloads
<shachindra> drwxr-xr-x
<shachindra> not good
<Caleb_> What does that mean?
<shachindra> you should have these privilages
<shachindra> drwxr-xr-x
<Caleb_> How do i get those?
<shachindra> Ok, We're halfway there
<shachindra> this was earlier:    d-wx--x--x
<shachindra> Was it so?
<Caleb_> What?
<shachindra> Earlier Permission : d-wx--x--x
<Caleb_> i think
<uxfi> hello shachindra
<shachindra> You need: drwxr-xr-x
<shachindra> Hi uxfi
<Caleb_> how do i get drwxr-xr-x?
<shachindra> Well the previous command should have worked
<Caleb_> try giving me it again
<Caleb_> i will attempt it
<Caleb_> You still there?
<shachindra> sudo chmod -R a+w Douwnloads
<Caleb_> k trying now
<Caleb_> sudo chmod -R a+w Douwnloads [sudo] password for caleb:  chmod: cannot access 'Douwnloads': No such file or directory
<Caleb_> Wait i see
<Caleb_> Let me try again :P
<shachindra> sorry for the typo
<shachindra> change the name
<Caleb_> kk i did sudo chmod -R a+w Downloads and it did nothing
<Caleb_> caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo chmod -R a+w Downloads caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$
<egor83> shouldn't it be "sudo chmod -R a+r Downloads" ?
<egor83> we're trying to set read permissions
<Caleb_> so i put it in ""?
<egor83> nono
<egor83> sudo chmod -R a+r Downloads
<egor83> a+r instead of a+w
<Caleb_> Still nothing
<shachindra> sudo chmod -R o+rw
<shachindra> You tried this earlier right
<Caleb_> Yea nothing with all three
<Caleb_> Do you know how i can reset it? or reinstall with a usb?
<Caleb_> i just downloaded it today so wouldnt be much of a setback
<shachindra> uname -a
<Caleb_> Linux caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shachindra> have you tried restarting the pc
<Caleb_> 2 times
<Xz> hi can I customize color of ubuntu panel?
<Xz> the default themes, radiance, ambiance, etc. don't work for me
<Xz> using unity
<Caleb_> Shachindra any way of reinstalling it with a usb?
<Caleb_> or a command that reset all of it?
<arakash> If you just installed something on your system, how'd you go about finding out where the files are located?
<shachindra> Well yeah, you can make a bootable usb & either recover or reinstall the os
<Caleb_> i have my usb from when i installed it
<Caleb_> but now when i reboot it i dont get the boot menu
<Caleb_> any way i can check bootable devices on screen?
<Caleb_> OH!
<Caleb_> i think something worked!
<Caleb_> downloads are working
<shachindra> Well thats good!
<shachindra> That had to work
<Caleb_> Well now
<shachindra> Did you try anything else
<Caleb_> i went into settings and backups
<Caleb_> and folders to ignore
<Caleb_> But Pictures, videos, music,documents doesnt work
<Caleb_> folder
<shachindra> try the same commands for those folders
<Caleb_> k
<shachindra> after all that log out and try accessing it
<turbo64> the mscorefonts package is broken, the URLs are 404
<Caleb_> Ok can you check your saved folders in backups
<Caleb_> does it have home in there
<Caleb_> ?
<shachindra> Did you take a backup
<Caleb_> No
<Caleb_> I wanted to know in saved storage if i should delete home (caleb)
<Caleb_> Folders to save
<Caleb_> If i needed it
<tubal> I just ran chkrootkit on this week-old 16.10 install. It say tcpd is infected.  ...  What am I supposed to do with that information?
<Caleb_> Those perms didnt work for any other
<shachindra> I would suggest a clean install
<shachindra> re-install after a backup
<Caleb_> How do i re-install?
<Caleb_> i have a USB boot drive
<shachindra> i think you made errors during installation
<Caleb_> But when i relod my pc it doesnt show the boot-log menu
<tubal> rkhunter suggests the opposite. Hrm.
<Tahr-Poop> tubal, run scan with Rkhunter, chkrootkit is known for returning false positives
<Caleb_> shachindra
<Caleb_> any ideas?
<tubal> Tahr-Poop: Yeah, I did, and I hope you're right .And rkhunter too. Should we just stop using chkrootkit?
<Caleb_> can anyone help me?
<shachindra> UEFI or BIOS
<Caleb_> How can i re-install my computer with ubuntu, but the home screen doesnt show the boot menu on start up
<Caleb_> Uhh it came with Windows-8
<shachindra> No i'm asking type is your bios
<Caleb_> i think its UEFI
<tubal> Caleb_ You usually have to go into the bios just after power-up.
<shachindra> which type*
<Caleb_> were is bios?
<shachindra> oh ok
<Caleb_> How do i check haha :P
<tubal> Caleb_ You want to boot from the USB drive?
<shachindra> press F1 while start
<Caleb_> Yes i want to boot from usb drive
<tubal> Caleb_: Or possibly another F key. It depends on the machine. Look at the screen just after power-up. And get ready to hit the key.
<tubal> Whichever it tells you it is.
<Caleb_> its basicly black screen when i load
<Caleb_> then auto logs me in
<Caleb_> k reloading thanks ofr the help
<tubal> Caleb_: In there...
<tubal> You need to change the boot order, so that your machine chooses the USB drive first.
<tubal> Before the Windows install on your hard drive.
<caleb__> ok
<caleb__> It didnt work
<caleb__> Showed no keys to press
<caleb__> just black screen
<caleb__> then loaded me into ubuntu
<Tahr-Poop> tubal, you should stop using it, try https://github.com/CISOfy/lynis its better than both of them
<tubal> caleb__: From the USB drive? Or do you have an Ubuntu install elsewhere?
<tubal> Tahr-Poop: An thanks.
<tubal> Ah*
<caleb__> I have it from the usb drive
<caleb__> I just got it today
<caleb__> i was windows
<tubal> caleb__: I'm sorry, I'm confused. What are you trying to accomplish?
<caleb__> i am trying to re-install it
<caleb__> cause my system folders ( Music,documents,Pictures,Videos folders do not work
<tubal> How do you mean, do not work?
<caleb__> Says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Music”.
<caleb__> This location could not be displayed
<caleb__> i gtg very soon
<tubal> I see you grappled with this for a while. If you're going to reinstall, the BIOS has to be set to boot from the USB drive. I don't know why that might have changed from your first install, though.
<caleb__> on windows i click boot menu in settings
<caleb__> and it lised all the bootable devices
<caleb__> but i dont see anything like that
<caleb__> Its ok if you dont know i might have to wait tell monday intell my mate burns me a Lunix mint disc
<zacwalls> I just installed Ubuntu, and I noticed the software center won't load anything. By this I mean I will search for someting and I will just get the spinning wheel.... Same when I try to load a page for an application. Is that just for me or for everyone?
<zacwalls> Btw apt is working for me just fine
<Xz> does anybody know how to disable horizontal scrolling/
<Xz> my touchpad doesn't handle that well
<bivo> is there a system wide equalizer? I'd like to be able to watch blacksmithing and machining videos without the piercing high pitched ring of the anvil of the scream of the power tools either making my ears bleed with headphones or disturbing everyone else if played on speaker
<Xz> after using ubuntu for couple of days, after spending many days configuring it I have to say it's pretty solid
<Xz> I'm booting it off USB stick with secure mode enabled, and it works!
<Xz> unity does pretty good job
<Xz> especially with unity-tweak-tool and themes downloaded from internet
<uxfi> Xz  on a laptop or?
<uxfi> er whats the system youure isntalling it on
<Xz> uxfi: yes, laptop - HP Zbook 15G3
<uxfi> oh ok
<Xz> uxfi: I had many troubles with getting UEFI secure boot to work while booting off USB stick
<Xz> uxfi: but managed to get that to work
<uxfi> I see
<uxfi> well good
<uxfi> Xz  I think that UEFI protection started happening with Windows 8 and 10
<uxfi> so it was tougher to install another OS
<uxfi> basedo n what I've read
<Xz> uxfi: true
<uxfi> dont remember exactly
<Xz> uxfi: it's Microsoft's requirement
<uxfi> oh yes
<uxfi> probably
<uxfi> Xz  where are you from
<ducasse> uefi is intel's baby, actually
<Xz> uxfi: I'm living in california currently
<Xz> uxfi: why would you ask that?
<ducasse> Xz: touchpad - you can probably do that with synclient
<tubal> Xz: Where did you find your themes? I've been thinking about that.
<kang0> Is it Possible to have mbr without partition?
<B1uscr34m> hello :)
<B1uscr34m> Im searching for a shell command similar to windows's "Search for new hardware" in the Device Manager
<oles> B1uscr34m, lspci/lsusb?
<hotmedal> I have a usb stick that shows up in lsusb and no errors in dmesg, but doesn't get mounted or even shows up in fdisk
<jatt> how do you mount it
<cfhowlett> hotmedal, automount = off?
<hotmedal> Other devices work fine. Just this particular usb stick. It doesn't show up on windows either
<B1uscr34m> Someone here with some linux experience?
<B1uscr34m> i guess that's a no ^^
<hotmedal> We all have experience with Linux. Ask your question.
<B1uscr34m> Oh okay thanks
<B1uscr34m> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 Server in VirtualBox
<B1uscr34m> And i need to connect to it through ssh
<kang0> How many sectors or space kernel occupies?
<B1uscr34m> but ifconfig only shows the lo adapter
<hotmedal> kang0: asking me?
<kang0> Yes
<kang0> You are the only medalist in the room
<hotmedal> kang0: I do not know
<B1uscr34m> here is what i mean: https://i.imgur.com/Onqv3l2.png
<B1uscr34m> also my VB net settings: https://i.imgur.com/2fl90XA.png
<hotmedal> B1uscr34m:  are you sure virtualbox is giving it a network connection?
<B1uscr34m> it used to work before i did the ubuntu dist-upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04
<B1uscr34m> i wish there was a way to start some "network auto configure" process
<B1uscr34m> where it detects all network adapter and sets them to dhcp etc etc
<B1uscr34m> maybe someone has a neat command for this like 'ifconfig --autoconfigure' or similar
<hotmedal> B1uscr34m: have you checked other virtualbox settings?
<hotmedal> B1uscr34m: different options for network sharing
<B1uscr34m> hotmedal: https://freetz.org/wiki/help/howtos/common/install#Execution Step 4 says it should be in bridged mode
<B1uscr34m> but i tried all possible orders and adapter type
<hotmedal> what does ifconfig -a say?
<B1uscr34m> i can't screenshot all the output
<B1uscr34m> and can't copy paste it
<hotmedal> does it have eth0?
<B1uscr34m> enps*
<B1uscr34m> https://i.imgur.com/UgenHQi.png
<B1uscr34m> enp0s3
<hotmedal> try to manually assign network to it
<hotmedal> like in step 3 of your link
<B1uscr34m> i already tried that too
<B1uscr34m> no success
<hotmedal> B1uscr34m: create a new vm using this file
<B1uscr34m> ohh i got something
<B1uscr34m> i removed the /etc/network/interfaces file
<B1uscr34m> and rebooted
<whiteout> I'm using the latest ubuntu server LTS and need to make it absolutely locked down, any articles I should read?
<whiteout> I've read this: https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics
<whiteout> any others I should read?
<repozitor> is it possible that we have a username which is not listed in passwd?
<blueking> steam gamers here ?
<cfhowlett> blueking, please see /msg ubottu steam for info
<blueking> just asking about open ports in firewall
<cfhowlett> same answer
<whiteout_> sorry I was gone, did anyone answer my question?
<cfhowlett> whiteout_, sounds like great questions for #ubuntu-server
<whiteout> thanks
<repozitor> any idea/.
<repozitor> ?
<Seveas> repozitor: yes, most definitely. For example when using ldap for authentication.
<iambatman> aloha
<iambatman> wow so many people in here but so silent o.o
<bazhang> iambatman, it's a support channel not a chat channel
<iambatman> but u do support through chatting right :p
<bazhang> iambatman, in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel not here
<FCGreg> repozitor: Also, different Kerberos modules can allow authentication/access for users and services without local users in passwd
<iambatman> hi is there a way to get ubuntu on my android phone?
<cfhowlett> !touch | iambatman possibly.  read the touch link
<ubottu> iambatman possibly.  read the touch link: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<iambatman> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<dsfsdf> did someone got banned?
<ikonia> no
<dsfsdf> ok
<dsfsdf> i only saw b
<dsfsdf> but it was a unban
<dsfsdf> ##fix_your_connection <- is that a reason?
<guardian_> eric u thr?
<guardian_> can someone help me with the lap shuttdown issue.
<guardian_> while I try to shuttdown ths systems hangs, restart and otherstuffs works fine (except hibernate)
<guardian_> Lap : acer es1 533. OS Ubuntu 16.10
<Alahin> Hi, i'm trying to update using apt-get update, but I get 404 errors. (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/23932528/ for the output) does anyone know if there is a problem with ubuntu.apt-get.eu, since I can't find any information about it. I also checked the site itself and it gives 404 not found there as well.
<cfhowlett> Alahin, try a different mirror
<repozitor> FCGreg, actually i mean local user, not network authenticated user.
<FCGreg> repozitor: Assuming you're using default Kerberos authentication layers on your install, users can be imagined in non-standard ways, acting like a local user but not in the passwd file
<Seveas> Alahin: that's not a supported repo.
<repozitor> so it might be exist on the other files? right?
<dsfsdf> anyone can quickly write down the curl and wget commands with output file name?
<dsfsdf> i remember smth like wget -O "file.sh" bla.com
<Seveas> repozitor: what's the context of the question? We may be able to give a better answer if we know what you're trying to do
<Seveas> dsfsdf: correct. and for curl it's curl url-goes-here > filename-goes-here
<repozitor> i want to list ALL users on my ubuntu.
<dsfsdf> oh nice awesome :) Seveas
<Seveas> repozitor: getent passwd
<repozitor> Seveas, it return only passwd.
<Seveas> then you have no non-local users. Check /etc/nsswitch.conf to confirm.
<repozitor> i guess there is another container for users which i don't recognize it.
<Seveas> repozitor: pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<repozitor> Seveas, i think it have important data.
<repozitor> is it safe to publish?
<Seveas> only you can determine that :) But I can't think of anything sensitive in there...
<ZoderUck> var user = um.FindByIdAsync(userId);    i need to find all the roles  in a user  like user.Roles  do i need to implement  the Roles method myself?
<Seveas> ZoderUck: I think you're in the wrong channel :)
<repozitor> Seveas, it's better to keep it as secret, sorry buddy :)
<Seveas> repozitor: then it'll be tricky to help you.
<repozitor> seems there is no way to find my answer.
<repozitor> thanks anyway.
<Alahin> cfhowlett Seveas thanks for the responce, I notified the provider for the repository.
<Alahin> have a nice day!
<danzizi> i am danzizi
<ZoderUck> hi
<genuine> is there similar platforms to steam which is supported on ubuntu? i want platforms that are natively supported no playonlinux or wine
<ZoderUck> hello danzizi from libia ?
<danzizi> ZoderUck, oh no
<danzizi> what made you thought like that?
<ZoderUck> ow just because of your nickname
<genuine> can anyone help me with gaming on linux/ubuntu? thanks.
<ZoderUck> but i need to test some asp.net 1.0 stuff on ubuntu speak to you later
<danzizi> ok
<Tahr-Poop> genuine, https://lutris.net/about/
<genuine> Thank you
<genuine> are you aware of any other platform?
<k1l_> genuine: steam got native support.but not for all games inside steam
<genuine> yea, also lutris seems good. are these two the main ones? or only one?
<Arkikas> hello
<tian_> hello
<tian_> non-englihs ,just have a look
<nerdsville> Hey all, is us.archive.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<nerdsville> hm, now that one is good but security.ubuntu.com isn't
<ppf> nerdsville: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/security.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> nerdsville: ipv6 isp issue? does it give an error or just hang there?
<nerdsville> I can't access ipv4
<nerdsville> 91.189.88.62
<nerdsville> .162**
<nerdsville> It is weird, I am having intermittent access issues for both us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<nerdsville> And yeah just hangs there, can't even access in the browser or ping
<nerdsville> traceroute is weird when pinging that domain, it doesn't even show my router as a hop, but I can traceroute to google for example
<nerdsville> Oh, nevermind... turns out it was my intrusion protection system -.- sry
<heari> I am looking for a good converter(video to audio)
<cfhowlett> heari, ffmpeg
<heari> how can I install it?
<heari> I tried But I didn't get
<cfhowlett> heari, wait 1
<heari> ok.
<cfhowlett> heari, sudo apt install ffmpeg
<nerdsville> It should just be a package install right?
<nerdsville> yeah
<cfhowlett> nerdsville, not always.  avconv was the alternate for a time, but it was part of the libavtools package
<nerdsville> ah makes sense, does apt have the equivalent of yum whatprovides
<elias_a> heari: What exactly do you want to do?
<heari> I want to convert a video file(mp4) to audio(mp3)
<heari> in ubuntu 16.04
<elias_a> heari: You want to extract audio, that is. :)
<cfhowlett> heari, ffmpeg -i foo.mp4 foo.mp3
<heari> thx man
<k1l_> heari: ffmpeg or soundconverter
<cfhowlett> happy2help1
<ninaiz> Hi, I installed nvidia propietary (nvidia-current) and I lost mouse buttons in gnome shell, when I open an app for example terminal I can click inside with 2 buttons but not the window borders neither the rest of the desktop neither dock or panel etc.
<lorddoskias> I'd like to be able to use the qemu command without a password. I've added the following line to my sudoers: nborisov	ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 but it still asks for a password
<ninaiz> That doesnt happens in this machine (Ubuntu with nvidia too) neither in another litle netbook/table with debian + gs + intel
<ninaiz> Is there any known bug? Thanks
<k1l_> ninaiz: is the driver working correctly? see Xorg.0.log and does it work on guest account?
<nerdsville> looks right to me lorddoskias, nborisov ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64
<lorddoskias> nerdsville: do i need to do some reloads etc?
<nerdsville> nope
<GIUSE> #ubuntu.it
<nerdsville> maybe remove the spaces?
<nerdsville> ALL=NOPASSWD no spaces
<lorddoskias> that's what i was going to ask - what should the separator be - spaces or tabs or just a single space?
<GIUSE> TRAMPULITY???
<nerdsville> only spaces are after the user and before the command
<nerdsville> see if that fixes it
<ninaiz> Yes, there is an error
<lorddoskias> and when i execute the command do i need to give it a full path to the command or just qemu-system-x86_64 should be fine?
<ninaiz> adding input device imps/2 logitech wheel mouse ...
<cfhowlett> !it | GIUSE,
<ubottu> GIUSE,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ninaiz> and then (II) no input driver specified, ignoring this device
<nerdsville> full path
<GIUSE> HAHAHA  CHOSE YOUR DESTNY TRUUUM FATALITY
<nerdsville> It is very specific
<k1l_> GIUSE: please stop the capslock and keep this channel clear for ubuntu support only
<cfhowlett> GIUSE, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu questions
<nerdsville> you can also set the rule to be for the binary itself if it is in the PATH
<lorddoskias> nerdsville: nope, still asking for a password :(
<nerdsville> hm, let me try on my end one sec
<GIUSE> TRAMPBUNTU 0.0 ?
<lorddoskias> but that's a rather trivial task, it should "just work"
<ninaiz> k1l_: there is an error, click doesnt work neither in gdm
<ninaiz> pointer works and button works inside aplications
<nerdsville> works here lorddoskias
<nerdsville> <user> ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: <command>
<nerdsville> try that
<nerdsville> I guess the spaces don't matter
<lorddoskias> nerdsville: nope, still asks for a password
<nerdsville> so weird
<nerdsville> try closing and reopening the shell?
<nerdsville> and are you using visudo?
<lorddoskias> ah
<lorddoskias> i now what the problem is
<lorddoskias> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/67435/sudo-password-prompted-even-when-nopasswd-is-set
<lorddoskias> essentially if i put my sudo rule as the LAST LINE in the file then it works
<lorddoskias> so apparently ordering is essential
<nerdsville> yeah
<lorddoskias> i'm trying to find this in the documentation but i can't
<nerdsville> should be there
<nerdsville> man sudo?
<ninaiz> Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on 2 machines, desktop and portable, but I connected same mouse in both, the problem is that the same mouse doesnt work in the desktop PC after installing propietary drivers, ponter works but buttons doesnt works, only if I open a windows, inside works but in the window borders no neither the rest of the desktop.
<ninaiz> [    29.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0) [    29.682] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<ninaiz> This is the error.
<ninaiz> Same Ubuntu instalation same mouse, error only here with propietary nvidia not with nouveau.
<ninaiz> But perfect working in the other machine with same ubuntu and nvidia propietary.
<nerdsville> oh lorddoskias: man sudoers, it is in there :)
<rizonz> anyone good @ curl ? I cannot download packages from sourceforge
<nerdsville> curl <url> -o <output>
<nerdsville> should be all lol
<nerdsville> default method is GET so if you are pulling that should be all you need
<rizonz> nerdsville: sec, will give you my full line
<nerdsville> Oh wait is sourceforge one of those websites that doesn't give you a direct link?
<rizonz> indeed, but with wget it works using -O and /latest
<rizonz> curl  -s -S  -k  -o /tmp/assp_2.5.5_16366.tar.gz 'https://sourceforge.net/projects/assp/files/ASSP%20V2%20multithreading/2.5.5%2016366/ASSP_2.5.5_16366.zip/download'
<nerdsville> -L
<nerdsville> add that
<rizonz> yeah thought about it
<rizonz> nerdsville: looks better indeed :)
<rizonz> thanks
<nerdsville> np :)
<rizonz> heh I'm on heavy medicine because I'm ill... I must have been halicunating :P
<nerdsville> rizonz: you should be resting XD
<rizonz> nerdsville: I did
<rizonz> :D
<rizonz> much better now
<rizonz> I hade some tube issue
<rizonz> it was all stuck
<heari> hi guys
<nerdsville> hi
<ninaiz> does xorg use a .conf file for mouse?
<ninaiz> there is no Xorg.conf
<akik> ninaiz: look into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d for the config files. xorg.conf is still used if you put it into /etc/X11
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<rizonz> nerdsville: wanna hug ?
<nerdsville> rizonz: no please XD, I do not like hugs at all
<ninaiz> akik: the weird thing is that same mouse works in the other machine with same ubuntu install...
<rizonz> nerdsville: menhugs are very important!
<ninaiz> the change is nvidia-current here and nvidia-361 in the other
<ninaiz> nvidia-361 doesnt work here
<ninaiz> and if I put here nouveau buttons works OK
<ninaiz> is nvidia-304 current the problem
<ninaiz> :(
<rizonz> nerdsville: do you use cpan >?
<nerdsville> What is cpan?
<rizonz> perl modules
<rizonz> but then from source
<nerdsville> Oh I don't, maybe some packages I rely on use it lol
<nerdsville> why?
<rizonz> I need to figure out why some don't work
<mangjuan007> *my first IRC message*
<nerdsville> hi mangjuan007
<mangjuan007> hey nerdsville!
<vmnew> Still very confused about disk blocks. Read the wiki and lots more. A 'block' is a software representation of grouped bits, right? What exactly happens when we copy (let's say 'dd' from disk A to disk B) 'on the block level'. Files aren't important because this is lower - so a certain outline and set of bits are copied over from A to B ? What is the actual 'data' that is copied and how is it different from a file copy if it all just bits
<vmnew> at the end?
<MonkeyDust> vmnew  for general linux question, ask in ##linux
<k1l_> vmnew: files are not a row of bits at all. they can be spread all over the disk. that is what the Filesystem handles.
<MonkeyDust> ok
<ansari> hello everyone
<mgottschlag> hey, anybody here as a thinkpad with top software buttons on the touchpad and can tell us how to make them work properly?
<ZoderUck> hello uh
<ZoderUck> i have a problem with install npm  and nvm
<akik> vmnew: with dd you can copy data from disk a to disk b but then you're not copying files
<nerdsville> What issue are you having ZoderUck?
<ZoderUck> nersvile i think i did apt-get update or upgrade and from then yo is broken, it did work yes
<ZoderUck> ubuntu 14.04
<nerdsville> What error does it give
<ZoderUck> > spawn-sync@1.0.15 postinstall /usr/local/lib/node_modules/yo/node_modules/yeoman-environment/node_modules/inquirer/node_modules/external-editor/node_modules/spawn-sync
<ZoderUck> > node postinstall
<ZoderUck> npm ERR! Error: ENOENT, chown '/usr/local/lib/node_modules/yo/node_modules/yeoman-environment/node_modules/lodash/functionsIn.js'
<nerdsville> seems like a permission issue
<GIUSE> TRUUUMP SUPER TROLL???
<k1l_> GIUSE: stop that
<nerdsville> or no such file or directory
<nerdsville> is there a way to kick someone?
<ZoderUck> ow
<GIUSE> KICK KICK
<ZoderUck> aha possible yes
<k1l_> nerdsville: use !ops trigger to call ops or report in #ubuntu-ops
<Xavier__> hi there ! installing ubuntu, where do I have to install grub with 2 hard drives: /dev/sda1 contains windows 7, /dev/sdb1 Windows 7 loader, /dev/sdb2 root partition, /dev/sdb3 swap, and /dev/sdb4 /home ? do I have to erase /dev/sdb1 ?
<ZoderUck> nerdsville, i remember i installed it long ago as a normal user
<nerdsville> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<elias_a> !ops IMHO GIUSE has earned kick & ban.
<ubottu> elias_a: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<an-usah> hello
<nerdsville> ZoderUck, what does ls -alh that path say
<an-usah> i have this issue. the copy is behaving weird in my box. I have a text with format, i copy it once, wither using ctrl+c, ctrl+ins, right click then selecting copy... but it copies only plain text, not the format; i have to copy twice to get the text with the format
<ZoderUck> nerdsville, o moment :)
<ZoderUck> nerdsville:  ls -alh  on my current path gives  2 times root
<ansari> i am having some issue with my touchpad.
<nerdsville> I mean the path that is erroring
<nerdsville> /usr/local/lib/node_modules/yo/node_modules/yeoman-environment/node_modules/lodash/functionsIn.js
<MonkeyDust> !touch | ansari
<ubottu> ansari: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ZoderUck> uh oeps
<ZoderUck> nerdsvile, cant i remove all :) and reinstall ?
<nerdsville> try that yeah
<ZoderUck> uh you are being sarcastic ?:)
<nerdsville> no lol
<nerdsville> You could remove the package and reinstall
<ansari> hello | monkeydust
<elias_a> an-usah: What program(s) are you using?
<ZoderUck> i..  have  no  f**   cluew
<ZoderUck> lol
<ZoderUck> damn i wish i was born in Afrika or sri lanka
<ZoderUck> nerdsville uh i canno remove  bower
<ZoderUck> and yo
<ZoderUck> help me the f$*!@@k out here
<ZoderUck> :) lol
<ZoderUck> nerdsville i try to do this but on ubuntu 14.04
<ZoderUck> https://www.junian.net/2017/01/running-your-first-aspnet-core-web-app-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<ZoderUck> maybe you coujld have a look for me ?
<ZoderUck> should i install nvm  or is npm   good enough ?
<ZoderUck> hello
<ZoderUck> somebody here ?
<cfhowlett> ZoderUck, patience
<ZoderUck> ow.
<ZoderUck> if possible before tomorrow
<ZoderUck> people suffled   ubuntu in to my trouth
<ZoderUck> and now they say it is supported by the community
<k1l_> ZoderUck: you follow a howto for 16.04 and wonder its not working on 14.04?
<ZoderUck> k1, o yes,
<ZoderUck> yes but i dont use the steps for 16.04
<k1l_> ZoderUck: you are aware that those ubuntu version are different in used package versions and init systems?
<Dead_Office> ZoderUck, -_- maybe choke on it
<cfhowlett> Dead_Office, not helpful.  please stop.
<Dead_Office> k
<Dead_Office> sorry
<Dead_Office> sorry ZoderUck
<k1l_> ZoderUck: i dont understand? you dont follow the whole howto which is for the wrong ubuntu version anyway?
<k1l_> ZoderUck: seems like its an issue with the older npm version on 14.04: see last comment https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/5653
<k1l_> ZoderUck: so i suggest you either upgrade to 16.04 or you follow a proper howto matching your ubuntu version
<rizonz> is it possible to only extract all contents from a folder IN a zip into some folder ?
<mcphail> rizonz: you can open in archive manager and drag and drop what you need
<ZoderUck> o
<ZoderUck> they the management did shuff it in my troath
<ZoderUck> better i was born in Afrika or in Greeze
<ZoderUck> Greece
<ZoderUck> lol
<rizonz> mcphail: commandline ;)
<ZoderUck> or in Peru, realy i dream of livng in the tropics
<cfhowlett> ZoderUck, please stay on topic: ubuntu support.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<ZoderUck> k1l_:  can i send you in pastebin in private what the status is ? of npm and yo / bower ?
<ZoderUck> it did work i remember, oherwhise i was not able to scafold a sqlite web app
<k1l_> ZoderUck: ask in here so more people can look at the pastebin and help
<ZoderUck> my goal is to remove yo, bower, npm,  and try again?  but continiously i have some permission error
<an-usah> ZoderUck, what is your issue?
<k1l_> ZoderUck: did you look at the last comment from the link i posted? it names your possible solutions and the cause
<ZoderUck> k1l_ no :)
<an-usah> and please, be patient, it is sunday morning, really early morning, for some of us
<ZoderUck> k1l_ let me look up your loink
<ZoderUck> link
<an-usah> for the rest is plain sunday xD
<k1l_> ZoderUck: i guess you should reduce the chatter in here than and actually look at the answers and links people provide you
<ZoderUck> an-usah, i have tried this on ubuntu 14.04  and scafolded a simpe yo asp.net program, did work . etc. https://www.junian.net/2017/01/running-your-first-aspnet-core-web-app-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
<ZoderUck> but now  yo is broken,  i tried to install a yo that targets  asp.net  1.0   instead of asp.net 1.1
<an-usah> what is yo?
<ZoderUck> yo is yo man
<ZoderUck> it is a generator, wizard kind of thing
<an-usah> that sounded like rap, bro xD
<ZoderUck> haha
<ZoderUck> yes, haha, buti think yo excists long time ?
<an-usah> well, i'm openning that link
<am_> gm
<am_> hiya ppl
<an-usah> ok, back ZoderUck and what problem did that cause?
<an-usah> i guess the main problem is... .Net Core is a new citizen in linux world, so i'm afraid it has not the same support on older releases... in fact, i could guess your code is trying to use the old Mono thing rather than running the .Net core instead
<ZoderUck> this is the error i have
<ZoderUck> npm http 304 https://registry.npmjs.org/is-property
<ZoderUck> > spawn-sync@1.0.15 postinstall /usr/local/lib/node_modules/yo/node_modules/yeoman-environment/node_modules/inquirer/node_modules/external-editor/node_modules/spawn-sync
<ZoderUck> > node postinstall
<ZoderUck> npm ERR! error rolling back Error: ENOTEMPTY, rmdir '/usr/local/lib/node_modules/yo/node_modules/yeoman-environment/node_modules/inquirer/node_modules/rx/dist'
<k1l_> its due to your npm version. see my link
<ZoderUck> is this maybe the  dotnet stand alone webservice is running ?
<ZoderUck> i am not sure but i did stopthe service with systemctrl stop kestresl_webservice
<ZoderUck> o k1l_ aha ok, uh i need to find your link in this chat. wait.
<k1l_> ubuntu 1404 doesnt use systemd. it uses upstart
<ZoderUck>  https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/5653  <= i will look
<an-usah> as a side note, i think if you are planning to do .Net development you should be moving up the machine to any ubuntu 16.04
<an-usah> and as k1l_ said the issues are on the versions
<an-usah> did you change the references of xenial with trusty when following the tutorial, ZoderUck?
<ZoderUck> k1: i  did try  with sudo npm  install -g yo  etc, and  clearnng and cleaning cache, no luck
<ZoderUck> pastebin ?
<ZoderUck> http://pastebin.com/68vR2bSZ
<an-usah> i'm afraid i can't help you with this issue, because i don't know about npm (in fact i ignore what is it for) and yeoman (yo)
<an-usah> but i only can say, that if you didn't change the references to "xenial" with "trusty" when following the guide, then the versions are not compatible and causing issues
<ZoderUck>  nice link i have for troubleshooters
<ZoderUck> http://pastebin.com/z9QnfJq7
<Guest27701> How can I use the output of one command in another? e.g echo $pwd
<koffeinfriedhof> Guest27701: echo $pwd | ls
<Guest27701> what does the pipe mean?
<Guest27701> koffeinfriedhof
<Guest27701> koffeinfriedhof nvm I got it, thanks
<koffeinfriedhof> Guest27701: np :)
<ioria> Guest27701, maybe  you're looking for  $PWD  , not $pwd
<ZoderUck> node package manager users here ?
<dracmas> Anyone make a windows 10 usb installer from ubuntu here? Have a steam machine I want to set up for gaming and not sure how to properly get the iso on the usb.
<Grimsley> wouldn't the usual dd command work ?
<w9qbj> I'd use   sudo dd if=windowfile.iso  of=/dev/sdx  bs=500M
<w9qbj> correcting file names as needed
<akik> dracmas: try this http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/make-bootable-windows-10-usb-install.html
<akik> w9qbj: that won't work with the windows isos
<dracmas> theres so many different ways listed online from askubuntu.com that ive been confused about it. Most of them dont recommend DD which is why I'm not sure which is the right way to go. Only other way I usually go is the unetbootin but that isn't right either
<dracmas> I'll check it out and see how it goes akik
<akik> dracmas: i've got another solution too if that doesn't work
<aruns> Hi, I am running Fish 2.4 on Ubuntu 16.04 as my default shell. For some reason, when I try to disown a process from the terminal now, such as chromium-browser & and then try to run exit on the terminal, it tries to exit the running process.
<aruns> Not sure why this is occurring now, first time it has happened. Any ideas / suggestions?
<w9qbj> aruns,  'disown'?  Did you try using nohup
<aruns> w9qbj: Disown isn't recognised by Fish, ampersand works though.
<aruns> And I haven't tried nohup, I've always used the ampersand.
<aruns> Will try now.
<an-usah> ZoderUck, i think they could have an irc channel... but i can't guess its name
<an-usah> ZoderUck, try asking in the javascript channel
<aruns> w9qbj: Nohup works, thanks.
<w9qbj> nohup   "No Hangup"  the & just puts the process in the background, I usually use both
<aruns> w9qbj: I think I prefer using the ampersand though to disown a process, because I can quickly exit the terminal that executed the process.
<aruns> Just not sure why it's acting up now.
<aruns> My laptop, a Dell Latitude E5400, has been acting up a bit this week.
<an-usah> acting?
<an-usah> Hamlet?
<an-usah> xD
<aruns> For ex., sound plays on both left and right channels on built-in speakers but not with external headphones.
<aruns> Although could be a connector issue with the stereo jack.
<an-usah> first check you have the right driver for the sound system
<aruns> I do.
<MonkeyDust> aruns  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #ubuntustudio
<aruns> MonkeyDust: Ah OK, thanks.
<an-usah> then check you have the right configuration for the hardware
<aruns> It's an Intel driver and Intel's pretty well supported.
<aruns> I think it has to be a loose cable somewhere.
<aruns> Either that or a lot of gunk in the 3.5mm port.
<an-usah> aruns, simple, check with another pair of headphones or speakers
<aruns> an-usah: I've already done that.
<aruns> With two earphones and one pair of headphones.
<cfhowlett> aruns, check your sound settings.  I was absolutely convinced that my dell had failed and took it in for expensive repairs.  found out that PEBKAC as I had set it to unusable parameters.  much embarassed
<aruns> Although with the headphones, the Ubuntu sound test works but both coming out of one bud.
<adrian_1908> I want to use nftables instead of iptables, so I'd like to avoid an rules set by the latter interfering. If `iptables -L -n` prints the following: http://pastebin.com/H8KqF6Ck   – am I good?
<aruns> PEBKAC?
<aruns> What is that xD
<MonkeyDust> pebcak = problem exists between chair and keyboard
<aruns> Ah.
<an-usah> if you believe the issue is with something broken or just loose on the inside of the laptop, the easiest way to check it is: grab a live cd, boot the machine with it, and test, if you can reproduce the problem, then the issue is on the HW, but if you can reproduce the sound, and not the problem, the issue is in the SW
<an-usah> MonkeyDust, lol! we use a slightly different name for that nowadays... it is a tier|layer 8th trouble
<aruns> Here are my alsamixer settings by the way.
<aruns> Just in case that helps.
<aruns> http://imgur.com/a/w3xXf
<aruns> I haven't really messed around with alsamixer too much, admittedly.
<aruns> And the output of cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec is Codec: IDT 92HD71B7X
<aruns> Codec: Intel Cantiga HDMI
<an-usah> i prefer the term "an 8th layer issue" than pebcak
<noah__> hey whats up guys
<an-usah> aruns, no, i think the isue is not in alsamixer, but in the ubuntu settings for audio
<me_> hi
<BluesKaj> an-usah: I don't see the default automute option in alsamixer, it should be right beside the loopback, if you find it disable it with the down arrow
<an-usah> no one seems to have any clue on my issue
<an-usah> not even Google
<BluesKaj> an-usah:  did you see my post above?
<mcphail> ioria: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1218169 - I think out problem is an old firefox bug combined the new multi-process firefox being slower
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1218169 in Layout "Hidden CSS Animated spinner causes high idle CPU usage on www.google.fr French search page" [Normal,New]
<an-usah> BluesKaj, about the copy issue? no i'm afraid i missed it
<ioria> mcphail, let me check it
<BluesKaj> not the copy , an-usah
<an-usah> ah BluesKaj no that's not my isue, that's aruns one
<Guest79603> he(I
<mcphail> ioria: the hidden spinny thing isn't present on the logged-in page
<aruns> an-usah: It was a PEBCAK issue lol
<ioria> mcphail, yeah
<BluesKaj> an-usah:  ok sorry
<aruns> Headphone cable not fully plugged in.
<aruns> xD
<an-usah> my issue is with the copy/paste... i have text with format and i copy it, when i paste it it has no format... but if i copy the text twice, e.g., pressing ctrl+c twice, then the system copies the format too (also happens with ctrl+ins and using the mouse)
<BluesKaj> aruns:  : I don't see the default automute option in alsamixer, it should be right beside the loopback, if you find it disable it with the down arrow
<ioria> mcphail, the last comment is yours, right  ?
<mcphail> ioria: yes
<aruns> BluesKaj: It's working now anyway, but thanks :)
<aruns> BluesKaj: Headphone jack not fully secured.
<BluesKaj> aruns:  ok , good
<an-usah> aruns, i had a similar issue with a device, i had to "carve" the plastic around to allow the jack to fully get it xD
<aruns> BluesKaj: And did you mean Internal? Because that's to the left of Loopback and is not muted.
<aruns> an-usah: Oh, so the plastic was covering the hole?
<aruns> :P
<aruns> an-usah: Oh yeah also, is it bad that I destroy most of my earphones? Just that I find they're very shoddily made.
<aruns> Like I gently pull one of the earbuds out of my ear and the whole earbud snaps off.
<an-usah> haha, no, the jack was too wide so the plastic of the jack and the plastic of the device wer an obstacle, so i needed to make the plastic hole wider
<ioria> mcphail, today the google startpage hits 85 % cpu :(
<aruns> Ah :P
<BluesKaj> aruns:  no , most alsamixer settings include an automute function by default, so you don't get blasted when you open the desktop for the first time, that's what in was told by an "expert" when i complained about it being turned on by default
<aruns> BluesKaj: I see.
<mcphail> ioria: gotta keep those invisible boxes spinning
<ioria> mcphail, yep
<mcphail> Probably not an easy bug to fix without side effects
<BluesKaj> aruns:  it's a pet peeve of mine , over half the audio problems I've seen on ubuntu are due to the automute being enabled by default
<ioria> mcphail, thanks for the link  btw
<mcphail> ioria: np
<lord4163> Why do mail aliases not work?
<MonkeyDust> lord4163  start from the beginning, what are you trying and what happens
<lord4163> MonkeyDust: I want to relay email through Zoho using postfix, and it doesn't allow it to send as fabian@example.com, it only allows info@example.com
<lord4163> MonkeyDust: so in /etc/aliases I added fabian:        info@example.com
<lord4163> MonkeyDust: I send an email and it still sends it as fabian@example.com.....
<lord4163> MonkeyDust: and yes I did restart postfix and newaliases
<mcphail> lord4163: aliases are for incoming mail redirects
<lord4163> mcphail: so where do I set the outgoing stuff?
<tomreyn> lord4163: whats the error message that's logged?
<lord4163> tomreyn: https://paste.kde.org/ppunvubou/op7sqj/raw
<lord4163> tomreyn: I want ALL email to be sent using info@example.com
<lord4163> ALL
<lord4163> ALL
 * lord4163 is highly annoyed
<ZoderUck> This may mean that you have
<ZoderUck> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<ZoderUck> distribution
<realmist> hi
<ZoderUck> hi
<tomreyn> lord4163: sounds like zoho rewrites your sender address then
<tomreyn> lord4163: i.e. you'll need to reconfigure zoho
<realmist> when i use the mouse, i can't move it , the arrow doesn't appear, but I can once I move it with the acutal mouse instead o the keyboard , so how do i use only *keyboard* ?
<lord4163> tomreyn: No, it's postfix that's the issue.
<lord4163> tomreyn: it has to send from info@ not from fabian@
<realmist> And reduce my dependence on mouse to zero ?
<ZoderUck>  Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 5.2) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3 is to be installed
<ZoderUck>                                     Depends: dotnet-sharedframework-microsoft.netcore.app-1.0.3 but it is not going to be installed
<ZoderUck> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tomreyn> lord4163: then either reconfigure your applications to send from the correct address, or make postfix rewrite the incorrect address before it relays.
<EriC^^> !paste | ZoderUck
<ubottu> ZoderUck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lord4163> tomreyn: Yes, HOW?
<k1l_> ZoderUck: put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<ZoderUck> i have this error,  Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 5.2) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3 is to be installed
<tomreyn> lord4163: http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html
<ZoderUck> k1l_  how do i st my ubuntu back to  a previous version, i think the apt-get upgrade did this
<k1l_> ZoderUck: please read the answers given to you and follow the advise.
<MonkeyDust> lord4163  there's alos the channel #postfix
<k1l_> ZoderUck: i guess you added a 3rd party repo that breaks the package system now
<MonkeyDust> also*
<ZoderUck> k1 aha ok
<ZoderUck> and now ?
<k1l_> <k1l_> ZoderUck: put all the output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<ZoderUck> all of it ?
<k1l_> yes
<ZoderUck> http://pastebin.com/vNZxZ5Tj
<k1l_> ZoderUck: please show the output of "apt-cache policy dotnet-dev-1.0.0-preview2-1-003177" on pastebint
<ZoderUck> ok
<mcphail> lord4163: IIRC, you may need to use postmap rather than the alias file for this, if you want it to happen automatically. The alternative is to have a "From:" header in your email
<ZoderUck> k1l_ thanks for helping man. !! http://pastebin.com/9NYDvR6t
<k1l_> ZoderUck: you are again trying to install 16.04 (xenial) packages on your 14.04 system. this cant work
<ZoderUck> k1l_ i have an ubuntu 14.04
<ZoderUck> o
<k1l_> dont mix ubuntu releases
<ZoderUck> lol
<ZoderUck> o
<ZoderUck> uh, what shouljd i do then ?
<k1l_> sudo apt purge dotnet-dev-1.0.0-preview2-1-003177
<k1l_> then remove that repo
<ZoderUck> aha ok
<ZoderUck> i did remove it ok, thanks
<ZoderUck> https://www.microsoft.com/net/core#linuxubuntu
<ZoderUck> and now this apt repository works yes indeed
<Maimster> Morning all, any Superbowl predictions?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support here Maimster.  stay on topic please.  thank you.
<heari> :D
<dracmas> Just wanted to thank whoever helped me if they're still on. The winusb program loaded on my usb key perfectly and installation is now running.
<Maimster> cfhowlett: :o) Sure thing.
<k1l_> Maimster: #ubuntu-offtopic is the chatter channel if you want to continue :)
<ZoderUck> k1l_ i have now this, http://pastebin.com/ZTrGwDxc
<ZoderUck> you mnight know it
<k1l_> ZoderUck: why dont you upgrade to 16.04 if you want to run stuff that needs 16.04?
<ZoderUck> uh, yes that seems a good idea
<ZoderUck> but lot of stuff runs better on 14.04
<ZoderUck> k1l_ i think my npm is broken,  i need to install yeo man
<k1l_> <k1l_> ZoderUck: why dont you upgrade to 16.04 if you want to run stuff that needs 16.04?
<ZoderUck> lot of stuff runs better on 14.04
<ZoderUck> for example mysql
<ZoderUck> more support on 14.04
<k1l_> mysql runs fine on 16.04
<ZoderUck> ow, i did try it , did not work good
<w9qbj> On my laptop the upgrade  14.04->16.04 went smoothly, on the Desktop - 16-04 would sort of boot, but not complete to a login.  Had to do a new load, glad I had the laptop to build a boot/load stick
<ZoderUck> and other services ?
<k1l_> ZoderUck: then look if you can get the proper versions for 14.04 if you want to 14.04
<ZoderUck> k1 i have the dot net working
<k1l_> *want to stay on 14.04
<ZoderUck> but now is the point  npm and npm install -g yo
<k1l_> i showed you the solutions some time ago on the link i gave you
<kang0> (kang0) What's mbr and gpt
<ZoderUck> and the solution was ? to clear the cache ?
<ZoderUck> the link was not clear what the solution was
<k1l_> kang0: MAster Boot Record. gpt is the new partition table used for uefi.
<kang0> How to convert one to another
<ZoderUck> k1l_ maybe if you could help me step by step with npm reinstall or  that instal of   bower and yo
<k1l_> kang0: afaik you cant convert without a full wipe of the drive
<ZoderUck> i need bower anyways
<kang0> Gpt not  compatible with bios?
<kang0> I think uefi is new version of bios
<k1l_> kang0: what is the issue at all?
<kang0> Learning
<kang0> And curious
<kang0> Is all of them dependant upon os?
<k1l_> kang0: no
<k1l_> ZoderUck: i am not an npm specialist. so i geuss you want to ask the npm guys about that
<ZoderUck> o ok
<ZoderUck> thanks k1
<an-usah> k1l_, the question is... here's npm channel here?
<an-usah> i don't know, but afaik npm is a javascript thing, so go to the javascript channel
<federico> I dont speak english
<an-usah> spanish?
<federico> yes
<ouroumov> !es | federico
<ubottu> federico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<k1l> ZoderUck: an-usah ^
<w00tburger> Is anyone aware of anything out there that would help document cron jobs in an entire server farm?
<ZoderUck> uuh what ?
<an-usah> LOL!
<an-usah> w00tburger, you can make a cronjob to extract the coronjob settings and send to a central server
<an-usah> buuuut... this is not the way yu document things on servers
<w00tburger> Sure, but what about if I am coming into a new environment where nothing had been documented
<an-usah> w00tburger, the proper way of doing that is to record things, to keep a log of what is being done in a server
<w00tburger> I guess the damage has already been done by the previous sys admin, now I need to go in and see what is hitting our production environment
<an-usah> if you have a server farm, and there's no documentation, man, oh, man, i don't want to be in your shoes
<w00tburger> Sure, and I fully agree. I didn't engineer the servers. And yeah, I don't want to be in my own shoes either
<an-usah> you have to go one by one and get the information
<w00tburger> No, that's not creative thinking.
<an-usah> well... you can make a usb with a script to help you get the information automatically
<w00tburger> I currently had a script that went in and dumped them, but the results were sporadic.
<an-usah> but, i'm afraid you have to write your own bash script for the tast yourself, as you are the one who knows what information do you need
<k1l> w00tburger: why dont you read out the cronjobs?
<an-usah> (and please sacrifice some virgins to the IT gods, for them to make your life easy)
<w00tburger> K1, have a script that basically goes out to /var/spool/cron and dumps that info
<w00tburger> So every users cron on the system is dumped
<an-usah> then dump the data to a central sevrer
<an-usah> *server
<w00tburger> Well, the idea is to temporarily record the data in a sql lite database
<an-usah> creating a directory there (scp would work) with the name of the host and voila
<w00tburger> Then get it imported to a CMDB
<an-usah> do you need to keep track of the servers from now?
<w00tburger> But I was just asking if there was a better, way
<w00tburger> Nope- we will be running all the jobs through jaspersoft after all of this data is collected
<an-usah> or do you only need to document the current status of them?
<k1l> w00tburger: i dont understand your issue, to be honest
<an-usah> if you need to work with them from now and the future, then think of installing in all of them some software like Nagios or alike to keep track of all of them
<an-usah> in a centralized server
<w00tburger> I need to find every cron job in a 1200 server farm
<w00tburger> I was asking if there is somthing out there that already exists today that would help find them
<k1l> i doubt it. i would guess a bash script would do
<an-usah> my answer is: if you need to do this only once, then do a good bash script and run it in each machine (hire a bunch of interns if needed)
<an-usah> but if you need to do this tasks or other similar tasks from time to time, then install a software on all the machines to monitor them and to help you deploy some scripts in all of them
<kang0> Os resides in partitions?
<an-usah> kang0, elaborate, please
<ducasse> w00tburger: check out gnu parallel to run a script on a ton of hosts
<kang0> I think mbr has partition table
<an-usah> yes, mbr holds the partition table for a mbr partitioned disk
<kang0> I don't know what else partition contain except user data
<ZoderUck> i have a dependency ass diseaster
<ZoderUck> the arse has ben disaaarsed.
<k1l> kang0: partitions contain the data
<kang0> Os lies in any one of partition?
<k1l> ZoderUck: watch your language in here
<ZoderUck> the arse has been disaaarsed, tadaaaah  inpossible dependecy  in a circle
<w00tburger> Thanks ducasse, I will check that out for sure
<ZoderUck> ow
<ZoderUck> k1 i am getting crazy\
<an-usah> kang0 basically... yes... but more complex setups like LVM or raid go beyond that
<AlexPortable> I'm using preseed, how can I setup the keyboard and locale? I have d-i keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap select us d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US but it keeps asking me for the locale and keyboard
<kang0> an-usah which partition os lies usually?
<k1l> kang0: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<kang0> In which
<k1l> kang0: in that one you installed it to
<k1l> kang0: what is your issue?
<kang0> Curiosity
<k1l> kang0: then read the wiki article
<ducasse> kang0: this channel is for ubuntu support, if you're just curious about something unrelated try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<an-usah> kang0, hmmm, unlike Windows the setup in linux is done the other way, we don't sit the OS in an usual partition, we say this partition, block device or alike is where the OS is going to be stores, and that information is saved (somehow) in the boot partition for it to be able to find the system
<kang0> It's tough to inerpret for me wiki
<k1l> kang0: you can switch to your native language on wikipedia if that helps
<kang0> Nope k1l
<prajwal_> hi
<an-usah> kang0 the shortest answer, in ubuntu there'usually a boot partition, the one marked as the boot partition, it contains the information of where the system partition is
<alkisg> AlexPortable: I have these in an old script of mine, not sure if they help at all: debian-installer/language=el keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=gr
<kang0> Lvm or raid go beyond partitions? an-usah
<alkisg> an-usah: afaik that's only true for the windows boot loader, while grub ignores the boot flag
<kang0> Where?
<AlexPortable> alkisg: on seperate lines, or one line?
<AlexPortable> and with or without d-i
<alkisg> AlexPortable: I pass them to the cmdline, not on a seed script, so on one line
<an-usah> kang0, but ubuntu allows you to have a linux installed all in just one partition, all in different simple partitions, all in different partitions and virtual partitions on top of LVM or all in virtual partitions on top of LVM on top of encrypted partitions... or any combination of all of that
<kang0> ducasse both need registration
<ducasse> kang0: so register
<an-usah> kang0, yes, LVM is a logical volume manager, you can have one "partition" a LVM logical volume, that is being stored in 4 different physical hard drives, same with RAID, and with both systems you can have the partitions "mirrored" on different devices
<an-usah> it is not strictly 4 drives, the number could vary
<kang0> an-usah boot partition=mbr?
<AlexPortable> alkisg: ah okay
<an-usah> nope, the partition that is marked as active
<AlexPortable> how do I disable the timeout when starting from CD?
<AlexPortable> its in isolinux.cfg
<AlexPortable> alkisg: nope still asks me for keyboard
<alkisg> AlexPortable: btw, are you using the text mode installer, or the graphical one, ubiquity?
<AlexPortable> text mode
<AlexPortable> i dont think ubiquity can do preseed
<alkisg> AlexPortable: check the syslinux documentation, I think it's TIMEOUT=xxx in the cfg file
<AlexPortable> yes but what should i set the timeout to?
<alkisg> I'm sure its' there in the syslinux wiki
<alkisg> There's also an option for uninterruptible boot, noescape or something
<mr_exalt> Hello
<ldsh> Hi, today I have sound. Any Idea on what I could do to have sound everyday? (I'm using the optical output of a Creative SoundCore™ 3D Gaming Audio from the GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 motherboard, and I have the exact same problem of random sound at startup on Archlinux)
<mr_exalt> I have created an luks encrypted partition on an external drive, i can mount it via cli, however when i connect the drive to the machine it wont show up in nautilus, why is that ?
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  what does cat /proc/asound/modules give ?
<ldsh> BluesKaj,  0 snd_hda_intel
<ldsh>  1 snd_hda_intel
<Caleb_> Hello can someone help me?
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: probably
<Caleb_> When i go into my documents/pictures/videos/music it says this You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “Documents”.
<AlexPortable> open a terminal
<Caleb_> This location could not be displayed.
<AlexPortable> and type ls ~/
<Caleb_> Ok i will now
<AlexPortable> and pastebin the output
<AlexPortable> uh wait
<AlexPortable> ls -la ~/
<Caleb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23934413/
<k1l> Caleb_: did you mess with root or sudo?
<Caleb_> No
<MelRay> Hey everyone hope things are well with you. I have a HP Envy Touchsmart 17 laptop. Sound sounds very funky through the speakers although not so bad that audio cannot be understood. I'm running 16.10 MATE and wondered if there are any suggestions for an equalizer that can be added to perhaps at least add more control over the audio?
<Caleb_> I got ubuntu yesterday and shortly had that problem
<Caleb_> Like in 2h of downloading it
<k1l> Caleb_: eh, did you run chmod commands?
<Caleb_> I downloaded OpenJBK and tryed to download minecraft
<Caleb_> I think i did from google to try to fix it
<k1l> Caleb_: looks like you removed the read permissions  from a lot of stuff
<Caleb_> I dont know how
<Geo> With mdadm, I want to change the partition size on a disk. Right now, the only way I know how is to fail the disk, remove the disk, change the partition size, then add the disk, which takes hours to resynch. Is there a way I can perhaps not fail the disk, so that I can just --re-add it later and not need to synch it?
<Geo> I've not failing and just removing, but it tells me the disk is busy
<k1l> Caleb_: "cat .bash_history | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> Caleb_: show the url here
<Caleb_> What do i do?
<newcoder> Which wifi internet modem is recommended for ubuntu linux?
<k1l> Caleb_: run that command in terminal, it will print a url, show that url here. it includes all the commands you ran in your terminal.
<Caleb_> kk
<MelRay> Another possibility could have been if he tried to add him/herself to a group and when done it removed the existing permissions that were set during install.
<Caleb_> http://termbin.com/p0ne
<k1l> MelRay: look at the ls -al paste he showed. the folders are missing the r permissions at all
<Caleb_> Well theres only 1 user
<k1l> "chmod -r -x+X"   this command was the issue
<newcoder> I need to connect to internet wirelessly in linux.
<newcoder> Any suggestion?
<Caleb_> How do i undo it?
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: by chmod -r -x+X (especially the -r) you removed the permissions for your own folder
<Caleb_> Lmao
<MelRay> newcoder: Well when you are booted into the OS do you see an option to click that will let you join a wireless network?
<k1l> Caleb_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/561369/resetting-home-permission
<Caleb_> that was the awnser cause it wouldnt let me boot minecraft
<Caleb_> it said "this file is exampt
<Caleb_> like wouldnt let me open :P
<dumle29> So a deb package complains about php >=5.3 while php is PHP 7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.10.1
<newcoder> MelRay: Which modem to buy?
<dumle29> I think the ubunty fucks with it
<k1l> Caleb_: i dont know where you got that command advice from, but -r is not a solution
<mr_exalt> I have created an luks encrypted partition on an external drive, i can mount it via cli, however when i connect the drive to the machine it wont show up in nautilus, why is that ?
<k1l> dumle29: put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<Caleb_> So what command should i do to fix it?
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: -r is basically 'remove read permission'
<Caleb_> Or will i have to reboot it
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: rebooting won't help, you changed things. k1l gave you a link
<dumle29> k1l: will do
<MelRay> mr_exalt: You need to edit FSTAB and add an entry for the external drive you want to mount at boot
<mr_exalt> MelRay: i only want to mount it when i connect the drive, and i want a menu to appear which asks me for my passphrase
<Caleb_> Ok so i did this caleb@caleb-HP-2000-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo chmod a+rx /home [sudo] password for caleb:
<Caleb_> And entered my password
<Caleb_> and it gened no text
<dumle29> k1l: http://aste.ubuntu.com/23934467/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/23934468/
<dumle29> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23934467/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/23934468/ fixed
<dumle29> the first link was borked
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: yes that's right. due to safety you don't see your password
<dumle29> it's not piping it correctly :/
<k1l> dumle29: i dont see an issue there
<MelRay> mr_exalt: Then you are going to have to create a script that can handle that for you. You are going to have to read quite a bit to learn how to do that
<Caleb_> I know
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: so someone next to you don't now how many lettrs there are in your password
<dumle29> k1l: No it's not piping it all
<Caleb_> But it showed nothing after this
<AlexPortable> press enter?
<dumle29> k1l: I'm doing sudo gdebi package.deb | pastebinit
<Caleb_> I did
<mr_exalt> MelRay: im busy doing that right now :(
<k1l> dumle29: no
<Caleb_> And it just took me to where i can type again
<dumle29> k1l: What then?
<k1l> so you are insatlling a 3rd party deb?
<AlexPortable> then it executed the command Caleb_
<dumle29> yea
<Caleb_> Ah k but nothing happend?
<newcoder> Which usb wifi modem is recommended/suggested here?
<dumle29> k1l: Yep, I'm installing something called ebot
<k1l> Caleb_: nothing shown means: no error.
<AlexPortable> Caleb_: do a ls -la ~/ again
<k1l> dumle29: then copy it manually to paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexPortable> and compare it to the first time you did that command
<BluesKaj> usb wifi dongles on linux are hit and miss ..
<MelRay> mr_exalt: Then why in the heck are you wasting bandwidth asking a question about why it doesn't do what you expect it to do? Obviously you have determined a solution but may be lacking the skill(s) to accomplish it. Try asking a less generic question that give a representative example of what you have done and what it is that you are getting in way of an error
<Caleb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23934492/
<newcoder> BluesKaj: What do you mean by hit and miss?
<dumle29> k1l: http://pastebin.com/raw/XzPeRQPF
<mr_exalt> MelRay: because i dont want to write a script when there is already functionality to handle it.
<k1l> dumle29: since ubutnu 16.04 ubuntu doesnt have php5 anymore. it uses php7 now
<k1l> dumle29: so software depending on any version of php5 will fail
<dumle29> k1l: Oh, but the dependency is >=5.3 Is that strictly in php 5?
<dumle29> gotcha
<Monona> I'm trying to figure out what is this command "Web Content" that is now showing up when I run "top" and having my browser open.  Is there a way to see what it is?
<BluesKaj> some work some don't and it's hard to predict due to which router and modem in the chain , one dongle woks on a pc and not on another on the same network newcoder, that's been my expreience
<k1l> dumle29: php version7 is now php7. so he php5 >=5.3 will never be satisfied because it always will be 0
<ducasse> mr_exalt: just add it to fstab with noauto flag, then mount it with 'sudo mount /mountpoint'
<dumle29> k1l: Gotcha. Thanks
<MelRay> mr_exalt: Like I explained ask the question in a more specific way. I guarantee you won't get the help you see by asking a vague question like you first posted. Ignorance is fixable failure to follow specific help on how to get assisted just pisses people off.
<dumle29> k1l: any way to ignore that dependency? I know the code will work with php7
<MelRay> When it isn't followed that is
<k1l> you can force dpkg to ignore dependencies as warnings
<k1l> dumle29: run dpkg -i --force-depends something.deb
<wizic> Does anyone know how to add an bind option to gnome-disks
<dumle29> k1l: Thanks, that did the trick :)
<OerHeks> wizic, 'bind option to gnome-disks' ? what is your goal?
<wizic> Should I create symbolic links or use a bind option from previous installion
<rizonz> anyone a clue how to find out why Ubuntu doesn't know some cpan modules ?
<Monona> Maybe that was unclear:  When I'm running "top", a process called "Web Content" now appears in the list of programs running when I have my web browser open.  I don't recognize this program, and would like to know more about what it is, in case it's somehow malicious.  How would I go about getting more information about one of the processes running on my computer?
<ducasse> wizic: for what? what are you trying to accomplish?
<ducasse> Monona: iirc that belongs to firefox, after they split the ui process from content rendering.
<ioria> Monona, can you tell us how much cpu does it take ?
<OerHeks> 'Web Content' sounds like a crashed firefox container/plugin
<Monona> ducasse:  Ah, got it.  Wasn't sure what that was.
<Monona> ioria:  Right now it's around 1-3%, but it's been as high as 40% I think.
<ioria> Monona, thanks
<Monona> 0erHeks:  I was wondering, but I've restarted the browser and computer, and it's still there.
<Monona> As long as it
<ioria> Monona, i'am afraid we have to get used to it until a fix
<iambatman> is it possible to have hardware acceleration during video playback in firefox?
<ioria> Monona, mcphail has found an interesting bug report https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1218169
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1218169 in Layout "Hidden CSS Animated spinner causes high idle CPU usage on www.google.fr French search page" [Normal,New]
<Monona> ioria:  That's fine, I just didn't remember seeing it previously.  As long as it's supposed to be there, I'm not that worried about it.
<ioria> Monona, before it was different ... ff ran  in just one instance
<ioria> Monona, now, in two
<lucyfx> https://hastebin.com/roxowasape.pas
<lucyfx> any ideas? I cant connect to my server using ssh
<lucyfx> it seems to look for the /root/.ssh
<lucyfx> which I dont think exists
<lucyfx> wait, it exists nvm
<Monona> ioria:  Interesting.  What is the reason for that?  (might be above my technical capacity to understand, but I'm curious...)
<ioria> Monona, also above mine
<ducasse> Monona: one thing is that if a page crashes the ui will still respond
<ioria> Monona, https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Multiprocess_Firefox
<Monona> ioria:  :)  Thanks for the info!
<ioria> Monona, yourewelcm
<Monona> ducasse:  Ah, got it.
<ldsh> Hi, today I have sound. Any Idea on what I could do to have sound everyday? (I'm using the optical output of a Creative SoundCore™ 3D Gaming Audio from the GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 motherboard, and I have the exact same problem of random sound at startup on Archlinux)
<ducasse> ldsh: creative has a horrible record for linux support
<ioria> Monona, you can experiment wit a pkill "Web Content"
<ldsh> ducasse, yes, I read that, but right now it's working verry fine, the sad part is that next boot, it will probably just be mute.
<ldsh> ducasse, It just looks like random (but more often not than yes), that I can have sound. Very annoying.
<kang0> (an-usah) kang0, but ubuntu allows you to have a linux installed all in just one partition, all in different simple partitions, all in different partitions and virtual partitions on top of LVM or all in virtual partitions on top of LVM on top of encrypted partitions... or any combination of all of that
<Monona> ioria: What would that do?  Just kill the content on the pages I'm browsing?
<kang0> Linux extend beyond one partition?
<wizic> Does anyone know where I can locate my bookmarks in chrome installation folder
<cotin> Anyone that can recommend this laptop for Ubuntu?: https://www.komplett.no/product/898654/gaming/gaming-pc/baerbar/asus-rog-gl702vm-173-fhd-matt-g-sync#
<ioria> Monona, yep
<ducasse> kang0: look, take this to ##linux - we do ubuntu support for people with actual problems here
<ioria> Monona, but only in the active tab
<Monona> ioria:  Got it.  Interesting...
<ioria> Monona, yeah... for us, not for our cpu :þ
<Monona> ioria:  Is that something that will be changed in future firefox updates?  It doesn't seem like a huge hit to performance, but those little drags can add up I guess...
<ioria> Monona, ia'm confident
<ducasse> Monona: this is how firefox is supposed to work now according to mozilla
<Monona> ducasse:  Yeah, reading this on why: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Multiprocess_Firefox/Motivation
<Monona> Still kinda over my head, but I think I understand why they're doing it.
<ducasse> Monona: there was recently an article on, ars technica (i think) that explained it well
<Monona> ducasse:  Maybe this one:  https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/12/firefox-takes-the-next-step-towards-rolling-out-multi-process-to-everyone/
<Dicken> Hello, anyone here who might help me with a booting problem at 16.04 server?
<okwaho> whats up?
<Caleb__> Alex thank you for the help!
<Dicken> my system won't boot. booting stucks at "Started disk manager", then nothing happens
<okwaho> details? whats your system...how are u booting...from a usb key
<Dicken> i've got a hp proliant ml10 v2  and i'm booting from ssd connected to sata
<ioria> Dicken, have you tried recovery mode from grub screen ?
<okwaho> and the original install was on the SSD?
<Dicken> yes
<okwaho> ok...like ioria says...have you tried recovery
<Geo> With mdadm, I want to change the partition size on a disk. Right now, the only way I know how is to fail the disk, remove the disk, change the partition size, then add the disk, which takes hours to resynch. Is there a way I can perhaps not fail the disk, so that I can just --re-add it later and not need to synch it?
<Geo> I've not failing and just removing, but it tells me the disk is busy
<Dicken> I reach recovery menu, but don't know what to do there
<ChadTaljaardt> HEllo :)
<ChadTaljaardt> Im having a issue, when i boot up my computeri get the login screen, i enter my password and the box dissapears and then i get a black screen and then i get sent back to the login screen
<ChadTaljaardt> the password is correct because i can still ssh into the computer
<okwaho> Dicken try to do a fsck first
<ChadTaljaardt> the resolution is wrong as well
<ioria> Dicken, check the disk and then root shell
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, your video card and the driver in use ?
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont think so
<Dicken> I did fsck but everything seems to be ok
<ChadTaljaardt> it was working before but then i restarted and it started happening
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, open a console ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<okwaho> try booting in failsafe X
<Dicken> how do i do this?
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria done that and logged in :)
<ChadTaljaardt> now what
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<okwaho> recovery mode
<okwaho> u should have the option
<ChadTaljaardt> okay
<tomreyn> Geo: what about --grow ?
<BluesKaj> okwaho:  whoever you're adressing , please use his/her nick to avoid confusion
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, can you paste it ? we need to see it
<ChadTaljaardt> it says VGA compartible controller : Nvidia Corporation GP104 (Geforce GTX 1070)
<ioria> oh
<okwaho> Blueskaj...ok
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 |nc termbin.com 9999    it'll give you an url to paste here
<ChadTaljaardt> okay
<Dicken> No, I don't find anything there called failsafee
<ioria> Dicken, root shell ... in this way (if it boots) you can check the logs
<okwaho> Dicken what options do u see
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/fsyf
<ChadTaljaardt> there you go
<Dicken> resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<ioria> Dicken,  did you install the nvidia driver ?
<Dicken> nvidia driver?
<ioria> Dicken,  sorry, not for you
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<BluesKaj> ChadTaljaardt:  looks like you need to install the nvidia-367 driver
<ChadTaljaardt> im pretty sure i have it
<ChadTaljaardt> and yeah
<okwaho> dicken try dpkg...jst in case
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, dpkg -l | grep nvidia |nc termbin.com 9999
<Dicken> I did. no packages to be updated
<okwaho> ok and it still stuck if you rebbot
<Dicken> yep
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/hysx
<okwaho> hmmm
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, you installed from pps, right ?
<ioria> *ppa
<okwaho> Dicken you get no errors or messages
<ChadTaljaardt> im not sure
<ChadTaljaardt> i installed it from the "additional drivers" but
<ChadTaljaardt> but i installed cuda too
<ioria> !info nvidia-378
<ubottu> Package nvidia-378 does not exist in yakkety
<Dicken> No, it just stucks. I even can plugin a usb drive and the recognition is displayed. but booting won't continue
<BluesKaj> the 378 is a an edgy driver
<okwaho> Dicken...well only option i see is to reinstall...of course without removing your files
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, dmesg | grep Kernel |nc termbin.com 9999
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/c3zu
<Dicken> oh, ok. Any idea what f*cked up my system?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,    ls -al ~/.Xauthority  |nc termbin.com 9999
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Re, sorry I did not saw you message quickly enough. cat /proc/asound/modules
<ldsh>  0 snd_hda_intel
<ldsh>  1 snd_hda_intel
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/bhdp
<okwaho> Dicken; could be many things...no clue
<Dicken> Ok, thanks!!
<okwaho> Dicken..make sure you select install keeping your files...it's ussually real quick
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  cat ~/.xsession-errors   |nc termbin.com 9999
<okwaho> gonna take you less time doing that than trying to figure it out
<BluesKaj> the the 367 isn't as new but I think it 's more stable, ChadTaljaardt
<ducasse> Dicken: boot up in recovery mode _after_ trying to boot normally once. then open a root shell and go through the logs looking for errors.
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/5x0x
<ChadTaljaardt> i think it might have been installed when i installed cuda and cudnn
<ChadTaljaardt> but i need those
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  using unity , right ?
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria unity?
<ChadTaljaardt> like the game engine?
<ChadTaljaardt> i needed it for tensorflow for my uni
<BluesKaj> the desktop ChadTaljaardt
<ChadTaljaardt> i have no idea
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  your desktop , i mean unity, kde, xfce ?
<ChadTaljaardt> how can i tell
<ldsh> BluesKaj, And sudo lspci -vv contains http://pastebin.com/i6kCfdv3
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/
<ChadTaljaardt> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 238 Oct  4 12:16 ubuntu.desktop
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ok, secure boot is enabled or disabled ?
<ChadTaljaardt> i think disabled?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  i think to purge nvidia, but without it i'am afraid you'll boot in a blank screen and you'll need nomodet
<ChadTaljaardt> oh no
<ioria> *nomodeset
<ChadTaljaardt> the nomodeset caused issues before
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  can you tell us what have you done right before  ?
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then run sudo alsa -force relaod
<ArrEmmArrEff> ubu1610 did they remove the right click make link for shortcuts in nautilus?
<ropo> for some reason 'nginx' dretcory is not created under /etc/ when i install it?
<ArrEmmArrEff> i couldnt find any info on it
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  correction sudo alsa -force reload
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  or we can purge 378 and install 375
<ldsh> BluesKaj, sudo alsa force-reload executed
<ChadTaljaardt> sorry was getting food
<Caleb__> Hey does anyone know how i install winwar or is it even compatable for linux/
<ChadTaljaardt> i think just remove 378 and install 375
<ChadTaljaardt> and the issue with nomodeset i had before was the computer wouldnt start when using ubuntu 16.04 and nothing helped haha
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Here is the result: http://pastebin.com/nPU0b2gj
<ldsh> ChadTaljaardt, Which graphic card?
<ArrEmmArrEff> how do i make a shortcut in ubuntu 16.10
<ChadTaljaardt> gtx 1070
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, of we can install lubuntu-desktop so you can (maybe) work  on that with a gui and not in console
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont mind console that much
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, ok,  sudo service lightdm stop
<ChadTaljaardt> done
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, oh, sorry it a desktop or notebook ?
<ioria> desktop
<ChadTaljaardt> desktop
<ArrEmmArrEff> does anyone know how to make a shortcut in ubuntu 16.10?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, apt-cache policy nvidia-375
<ducasse> !patience | ArrEmmArrEff
<ubottu> ArrEmmArrEff: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  apt-cache policy nvidia-375    |nc termbin.com 9999
<ArrEmmArrEff> sorry
<Talche> Guys, can anyone please help me with sendmail not sending mails out? Running /var/spool/mqueue/v15HOrrD003030 (sequence 1 of 1)
<Talche> v15HOrrD003030: locked
<ArrEmmArrEff> i wasnt sure if nobody knows or if they are busy
<ChadTaljaardt> sec
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/60pm
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  before reinstall driver, could you try the Guest Account ? sudo service lightdm start
<ChadTaljaardt> sure
<ducasse> Talche: sendmail as in eric allman's sendmail or in another mta binary called sendmail?
<Talche> mta called sendmail :) ducasse
<ChadTaljaardt> it never let me log in either
<ArrEmmArrEff> got it thanks
<ArrEmmArrEff> have a good day
<ducasse> Talche: i haven't used sendmail itself in at least 15 years, but iirc you can flush the queue with mailq
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ok, but to be honest idk much about cuda or how to remove it
<Talche> ducasse when i mailq i get the list of queued mails, but they just don't want to go out of the machine....
<ubuntu> hi
<ducasse> Talche: check the man page, there should be an option to flush. then check mail errors log.
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  also add this line to the bottom of your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file, 'options snd-hda-intel model=auto' without the quotes. then save the file. that should solidify your kernel module/audio driver
<Guest36818> ok
<ChadTaljaardt> i can just reinstalled the os its ok
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  stop again lightdm and sudo apt purge nvidia*    (with the *)
<Talche> ducasse, i get this error log Feb  5 17:57:43 baserver sendmail[20141]: unable to qualify my own domain name (baserver) -- using short name
<volkswagner> Greetings, I'm running server 16.04 as KVM host with several server 16.04 guests. The guests were created using clone from the first.
<volkswagner> I have run into problem, same as this bug report https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1243335
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1243335 in virt-manager "copy and rename nvram file while cloning the whole guest" [Medium,Assigned]
<kang0> (kang0) When someone says mbr is wiped;does it mean only partition table is crashed?
<volkswagner> How can I recreate /var/lib/libvirt/qemu/nvram/DC1_VARS.fd?
<theparadoxer02> hey everyone
<ducasse> Talche: what does 'hostname -f' say? does it return fqdn?
<deniz946> Hello, how i can install php5 in my ubuntu server?
<deniz946> is not in the repository
<deniz946> and i cant find any tutorial
<Talche> hostname -f gives out my domain, as im on a dynamic IP, only learning now :)
<deniz946> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935194/
<ldsh> BluesKaj, Ok, I hope this will work :)
<theparadoxer02> i am getting the following error installing any application
<theparadoxer02> http://pastebin.com/QXZpwShG
<ChadTaljaardt> ill try it now ioria
<Necc> I installed these packages (libimobiledevice-dev libimobiledevice-utils libgpod-dev), how would i now go about removing them? i dont need them now. :)
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ok
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: what is in /etc/mailname?
<BluesKaj> ldsh:  if it doesn't then replace the line with,  options snd-hda-intel index=0, but either one should work IME'
<ducasse> Talche: what is in /etc/mailname? also, is Dj set in the m4-file?
<magiq> hello I have ~/.local/share/applications/franz.desktop file with content http://pastebin.com/HBuzuYx1 when I write update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications/ it error with the message Could not parse file "/home/magiq/.local/share/applications/franz.desktop": Key file contains line '?Desktop Entry' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
<magiq> Whyy ??
<ducasse> deniz946: 16.04? there is no php5 for 16.04 and up.
<Talche> ducass mailname file is empty. I am not sure what you point when you say DJ
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, there is no folder /etc/mailname
<ducasse> Talche: try putting the domain name you want to accept mail for in it, then try flushing the queue.
<ducasse> theparadoxer02: sorry, message was not for you :)
<ChadTaljaardt> okay its done ioria
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sudo apt autoremove
<theparadoxer02> ducasse, then help me too
<ChadTaljaardt> done that too
<magiq> hello I have ~/.local/share/applications/franz.desktop file with content http://pastebin.com/HBuzuYx1 when I write update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications/ it error with the message Could not parse file "/home/magiq/.local/share/applications/franz.desktop": Key file contains line '?Desktop Entry' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ducasse> Talche: Dj (not DJ) is a configuration parameter for sendmail in its m4-based system
<ChadTaljaardt> done
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sudo apt install nvidia-375
<ducasse> Talche: i do need to say, though, that unless you have a very good reason to choose sendmail i would use something else instead.
<alkisg> magiq: what's the output of "file franz.desktop"?
<magiq> alkisg: what do you mean? I pastebin source
<alkisg> magiq: "file" is a command, run it and tell us the output
<ChadTaljaardt> done
<magiq> alkisg: ok, 1 moment
<ChadTaljaardt> :)
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ChadTaljaardt> ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<magiq> alkisg: /home/magiq/.local/share/applications/franz.desktop: UTF-8 Unicode (with BOM) text
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   ok, try to reboot
<alkisg> magiq: right, remove bom, save as plain utf file
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<magiq> alkisg: thank you very much
<alkisg> magiq: i.e. use "save as" in your editor, and select "utf8", not "utf8 with bom". np, cheers
<magiq> alkisg: I'm still cant see entry at menu, should I restart ubuntu?
<magiq> alkisg: but now no errors seems it works
<theparadoxer02> http://pastebin.com/QXZpwShG
<theparadoxer02> help me someone please
<alkisg> magiq: if you want a global menu, put it in /usr/share/applications
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria rebooted and same message ioria
<alkisg> magiq, there's also "desktop-file-validate franz.desktop" for errors
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   what message ?
<magiq> alkisg: wow, so what changed since I add this desktop ?
<ChadTaljaardt> ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<alkisg> magiq: I didn't understand you there, what do you mean?
<volkswagner> I just created a new vm from scratch and no file was created in /var/lib/libvirt/qemu/nvram, why are other VM's dependent on such a file?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   ok, don't worry about it .... do you get to the login screen ?
<ChadTaljaardt> ill check
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  did you reboot or not  ?
<Dicken> okwaho how do i reinstall without partitioning and losing all my data?
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria i rebooted
<magiq> alkisg: I mean I expected that it would be at menu, but dont understand where it adds this shortcut
<ChadTaljaardt> and same issue, i get the login screen but cant login
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, do... what happens ?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, oh, ok
<alkisg> magiq: which desktop environment are you using? unity?
<magiq> alkisg: yes
<onio_> I am playing with wpa_supplicant and would like to know if the -D option is compulsory of wireless usb dongle to function correctly
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log    |nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> magiq: I'm not using unity, I don't know; the DEs I know read /usr/sahre/applications just fine. Try to logout/login too, see if it helps.
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria  http://termbin.com/bogt
<onio_> I am running the calling wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c wpa_supplicant.conf
<Talche> sry ducass i got out of battery on laptop...
<magiq> alkisg: Now if I press "super" button it shows that software, but if I type "Franz" it shows nothing and it's a bit weard
<Talche> what were you suggesting to do ?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,    NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.
<magiq> alkisg: okay, I'll try to logout and see then
<alkisg> magiq: I'm not using unity; I don't know when it updates its menus
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   sudo lshw -c Video    |nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> (or its internal search database)
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/31ic
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   yes, the module it's not loaded
<ChadTaljaardt> why would it not be?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   sure secure boot is down ?
<ChadTaljaardt> how do i check?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   in your bios settings
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: mokutil --sb-state
<Caleb__> can someone help me?
<Caleb__> I have this random blank space on my task bar
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   EriC^^
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ EFI variables are not supported on this system
<ChadTaljaardt> thats the result
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: legacy install then
<ChadTaljaardt> should i restart into bios and check
<EriC^^> *it's a
<arooni> can i map Super + a to trigger Control + a instead ?
<Talche> ducass, you still here ?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sure
<Caleb__> Alessandro you there?
<Caleb__> Can anyone help me?
<Caleb__> Please can someone help me
<EriC^^> Caleb__: ask your question and wait for any takers
<Caleb__> I have this random Blank space on my task bar
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria and EriC^^ i cant find it in the bios anywhere
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  what's your pc ?
<ChadTaljaardt> custom built
<Talche> guys, ia have a problem with sendmail not sending out mails... can anyone get involved please? be aware you are talking to a noob :)
<ChadTaljaardt> want to know my motherboard?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   dpkg -l | grep linux-headers   |nc termbin.com 9999
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/feyx
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  are you using encryption ?
<ChadTaljaardt> dont think so
<ChadTaljaardt> pretty sure im not
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   sudo dmidecode -t 2   |nc termbin.com 9999
<ChadTaljaardt> http://termbin.com/fhb3
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   you have for sure that item in your bios
<ChadTaljaardt> i couldnt see it
<ChadTaljaardt> do you know what section it was under?
<Talche> Running /var/spool/mqueue/v15IINS3005535 (sequence 1 of 1)
<Talche> hwo can i solve this issue guys?
<lm1> hello all
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<lm1> I have some questions regarding BIND9
<lm1> I am trying to figure out where I would add an A record?
<ducasse> Talche: try putting the domain name you want to accept mail for in /etc/mailname, then try flushing the queue.
<Talche> i tried
<Talche> doesn't work
<ducasse> Talche: sorry, didn't see your message at first as you typo'ed my nick :)
<ducasse> Talche: i do need to say, though, that unless you have a very good reason to choose sendmail i would use something else instead.
<ChadTaljaardt> weird EriC^^ it wont work
<Talche> i can recieve the email, but can not send it out....
<ChadTaljaardt> Use netcat.
<ChadTaljaardt> Exception ignored in: <_io.TextIOWrapper name='<stdout>' mode='w' encoding='UTF-8'>
<ChadTaljaardt> BrokenPipeError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe
<Talche> i don't need to use sendmail, but i had so many trouble with postfix, and i couldn't solve it so i tried sendmail :(
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   Bios Features ?
<ducasse> Talche: weird, postfix tends to just work. i'm using exim right now, but that's mostly just to check it out. sendmail is a hugely complex beast, however.
<soee> can i somehow test my hdd with some gui (for bad blocks etc.) ?
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935494/
<ChadTaljaardt> i can try look again but it means i have to pause EriC^^
<Caleb__> Hey can anyone tell me how i would install winwar?
<ChadTaljaardt> brb ill reswtart and test it
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: dpkg -l | grep nvdia | pastebinit
<ChadTaljaardt> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: it might not show if you're not using UEFI
<ChadTaljaardt> i think i am using UEFI
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sorry, typo dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935508/
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: nah, mokutil said EFI vars aren't set earlier
<magiq> Damn ubuntu terminals looks awefull
<ikonia> ubuntu terminals ?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: try the recommended driver
<Talche> hmm
<ikonia> they are the same terminal applications as every other distro
<magiq> I need split screen and for this reason I need multiplexer that works a bit overhead
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Talche> i could maybe retry postfix..
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: sudo apt-get install nvidia-378
<magiq> how to split ubuntu terminal ?
<Talche> as apt able to purge sendmail ?
<ikonia> "ubuntu terminal" ?
<Talche> is*
<magiq> I need split screen two terminals
<ikonia> magiq: what terminal emulator do you normally use ?
<magiq> iterm
<ikonia> magiq: so install item then
<magiq> ikonia: item?
<ikonia> magiq: the terminals that default in ubuntu, are the same as every other major distro
<ikonia> magiq: iterm
<ducasse> Talche: first off, I expect it to go a lot smoother. try the postfix page on the  ubuntu wiki. second, a lot more people can help you with it as it is far more widely used now.
<magiq> ikonia: iterm is osx software
<Talche> ok...
<Talche> gonna try now
<ikonia> magiq: I thought there was a port
<ducasse> Talche: apt should purge it, yes.
<lm1> Could anyone help me with some BIND9 questions?
<magiq> ikonia: nope
<Bluerat> Dear all, I upgraded my ubuntu 16 when i reboot I stuck on login screen with this message "recovering journal clearing orphaned inode", any advice!
<ikonia> lm1: you can just ask or use the bind channel
<ducasse> magiq: you mean two terminal buffers in one window?
<lm1> thanks!
<ikonia> magiq: try tmux then
<magiq> ducasse: yes
<EriC^^> Bluerat: it didn't boot fine?
<ducasse> magiq: try terminator
<magiq> both of them by default looks awefull for eyes
<magiq> I used terminator years ago
<ikonia> magiq: in what way "look awful"
<ducasse> magiq: fix your font, then
<ikonia> it's a blank screen with text on it
<ikonia> what looks so bad ?
<Bluerat> EriC^^: I can't login when I typed my password it stucked
<EriC^^> Bluerat: does the guest account work?
<ChadTaljaardt> okay done, should i reboot?
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: yeah
<Bluerat> EriC^^: works fine quest account
<EriC^^> Bluerat: press ctrl+alt+f1, login then type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> Bluerat: check if the owner is your user
<EriC^^> (alt+f7 gets you the gui again)
<magiq> ikonia: ducasse hard to explain, maybe it is because unity
<ikonia> magiq: unity is nothing to do with it
<Bluerat> EriC^^: OK let me try
<Newbie3> Hello, new user here. I just installed ubuntu for the first time and it boots to a black screen with white text. On a mobile IRC client
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Newbie3
<ubottu> Newbie3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Newbie3> I'm sorry, but that's all gibberish to me.
<Newbie3> I don't understand any of it.
<EriC^^> Newbie3: did you visit the link?
<volkswagner> using virt-manager why do some guests create nvram file and others do not? How can I force a vm to create the nvram file?
<Newbie3> Yes. It makes no sense.
<Newbie3> I can't even boot into ubuntu, so how would I do any of that...
<ioria> Newbie3, you do it before ubuntu boots, in the grub screen
<OerHeks> Newbie3, scroll to th part "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)"
<OerHeks> all explained there
<ioria> Newbie3, press shift to make it visible, right after the bios screen
<Newbie3> I don't have a line that says "Linux /boot", I have one that says Linux /vmlinuz..."
<ioria> Newbie3, ok, find quiet splash and add   nomodeset then f10
<Newbie3> Okay, done. Now I have a purple screen. Should I just wait or?
<ioria> Newbie3, if it hangs, press esc to see what its doing
<Newbie3> ESC does nothing
<Newbie3> (That key *might* be broken-ish. I've had it be flakey when pausing games in Windows)
<ioria> Newbie3,  so wait a minute then try to open a console  ctrl+alt+f1 (of f2)
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ i rebooted and its still the same
<Newbie3> That does nothing as well. (Also the fans have turned off)
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, i's persiste with secure boot
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, i'd persist with secure boot
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria ill look again for the secure boot thing
<ioria> Newbie3,  ok, so you are left with Recovery Mode that you can select from the same grub screen
<ioria> Newbie3,  Advance Mode
<Newbie3> Already done :3.
<ioria> Newbie3,  Options
<BluesKaj> ChadTaljaardt:  have you tried the nvidia-367 driver , it's older , but stable
<Newbie3> Okay, so big grey menu.  http://i.imgur.com/042Ojvq.jpg
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: try BluesKaj 's suggestion
<ioria> Newbie3,  you can try resume , but it'll probably fail ....
<ChadTaljaardt> i still cant see it in the bios ioria
<ChadTaljaardt> and i can try
<Newbie3> whoa. I didn't touch anything, this happened:  http://i.imgur.com/Z6DkfYI.jpg
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  can you paste   sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Newbie3> I swear I didn't do anything.
<Talche> ducass, got trouble with postfix now :(
<Talche> not working either....
<Talche> mail.log gives following info Feb  5 19:44:59 baserver postfix/smtp[15010]: 471AD61715: to=<ammar.mirvic@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=91, delays=0.09/0.02/90/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.68.27]:25: Connection timed out)
<ioria> Newbie3,  fresh install ?
<Newbie3> 15 minutes old, never booted once
<Newbie3> Well, booted successfully.
<ioria> Newbie3,  16.04 ?
<Newbie3> I think? I just clicked download on ubuntu.com
<Bluerat> EriC^^: it says -rw------- 1 root root 132
<EriC^^> Bluerat: type sudo chown $USER: ~/.Xauthority
<Adit> Approximately, how long will it take for 'diff' command to finish on 2 directories which are 170 GB each?
<ppf> Adit: no way to tell. couple minutes maybe
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935663/
<EriC^^> i'd think more in terms of hours
<Newbie3> I seriously know nothing about Linux. I just wanted to use it to write Ruby apps because I'm tired of Mac.
<EriC^^> it has 2 read 340gb and compare them
<Talche> ducass still here ?
<ppf> EriC^^: true, but the comparison is significantly faster than O(n^2)
<Newbie3> So, this is what I get when I boot normally and run "systemctl default", if nothing else it's an error message.
<Bluerat> EriC^^: it brings nothing
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  yes, you installed in legacy mode probably because of Win 7 ?
<Bluerat> EriC^^: nothing appears
<Newbie3> http://i.imgur.com/HswrhIc.jpg
<ChadTaljaardt> its windows 10
<ducasse> Talche: i'm here
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  i'am not sure 367 will help, but you can try
<Talche> ducass, got trouble with postfix now :(
<Talche> not working either....
<Newbie3> Does nouveau, HUB0 or GPC0 mean anything?
<ducasse> Talche: type the first few characters of my nick and press tab, you don't need to type it in full
<Talche> mail.log gives following info Feb  5 19:44:59 baserver postfix/smtp[15010]: 471AD61715: to=<ammar.mirvic@gmail.com>, relay=none, delay=91, delays=0.09/0.02/90/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[74.125.68.27]:25: Connection timed out)
<ChadTaljaardt> im  in the process of trying it :)
<Talche> ok bro ty
<Guest1846> f
<Newbie3> (Been googling, slow because I'm on a phone)
<ducasse> Talche: that is a connection problem, different from what you had with sendmail. this looks like a transient error.
<Newbie3> Nvidia drivers are nouveau right? I have an nvidia card.
<Talche> so what you suggest?
<\9> Newbie3: that or the proprietary drivers provided by nvidia
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  the point is that the module is not active so maybe we can try a sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ducasse> Talche: try sending to another domain. that mail should get delivered later when it can successfully connect.
<onio_> I am having problem with wlan0 not reachable any idea. I am using Edimax usb dongle on Ubuntu 12.04
<Newbie3> Ionia, command not found
<Bluerat> EriC^^: nothing appears from chown $USER: ~/.Authority what that means ..
<onio_> running under Virtualbox
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria its just rebooting then we can do it :D
<\9> Newbie3: nvidia-xconfig comes with the proprietary drivers
<Talche> ducasse: i gave 2 domains, none work :( neither hotmail nor gmail
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ok
<ducasse> Talche: similar error for the other mail?
<Newbie3> So, I don't have them? That makes sense, it is a FOSS operating system. So, FOSS drivers as standard is sensible.
<onio_> when I if bring up the interface it seems to communicate but then dies after left unattended
<\9> Newbie3: i don't know if nouveau has anything simialr
<EriC^^> Bluerat: it worked
<Newbie3> Maybe my system can't use them?
<\9> Newbie3: right.
<EriC^^> Bluerat: try logging in again
<\9> Newbie3: you can use them, but you need to install them manually
<\9> !nvidia | Newbie3
<ubottu> Newbie3: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<Newbie3> So, would uninstalling the FOSS ones help?
<Talche> ducasse: same error..
<Bluerat> EriC^^: so simple to fix it .. thanks
<EriC^^> Bluerat: no problem
<Newbie3> \9 I'm sure that page makes perfect sense to you, but it midaswell be cuneiform for me.
<\9> Newbie3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia maybe this one is clearer
<Caleb__> Can someone help me? I need to install winwar or a program like it
<EriC^^> Caleb__: 7z
<ducasse> Talche: can you ping those hosts from a shell?
<Newbie3> \9 Okay, that makes enough sense for me to know that I can't do it XD. No GUI, and from my trying to do stuff... no internets? Maybe Ethernet would work.
<EriC^^> Caleb__: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<OerHeks> p7zip-full & p7zip-rar
<Caleb__> How do i open it?
<Caleb__> I have already installed it
<bivo> is there a system wide equalizer? I'd like to be able to watch blacksmithing and machining videos without the piercing high pitched ring of the anvil of the scream of the power tools either making my ears bleed with headphones or disturbing everyone else if played on speaker
<\9> Newbie3: it should be possible to install it from the command line, assuming you can get there
<EriC^^> Caleb__: sudo apt-get install p7zip-rar
<EriC^^> Caleb__: i think it's 7z x /path/to/file
<guardian_> hey eric
<Newbie3> Yeah, no internets. Grabbing a cable, unless someone knows how to get wifi from a terminal
<Talche> ducasse: seems i cant ping them....
<Caleb__> How do i open a folder with it?
<Caleb__> I have a .zip.pack that i cant not open
<ducasse> Talche: so you have a network problem.
<Caleb__> .zip.part
<\9> .zip.part sounds like an unfinished download
<Caleb__> oh
<Caleb__> haha
<Talche> ducasse: you might know what could it be or shall i ask on #network
<Caleb__> could be why
<ducasse> Talche: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ChadTaljaardt> okay im back ioria
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  same issue with 367 ?
<Newbie3> Okay, plugging in an Ethernet cable still gives me "failed to fetch" on sudo apt-get nvidia-367
<\9> they're not available by default, you need to add the extra repository, or "ppa"
<Talche> ducasse: i can ping 8.8.8.8
<OerHeks> Newbie3, first update.
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria yeah same issue :(
<magiq> Why this not working http://pastebin.com/UKbXFSLK
<Newbie3> Failed to resolve, I have no internet.
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): NVIDIA binary driver - version 367.57. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 39332 kB, installed size 167349 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<onio_> how else can I kill a process. I am trying to kill wpa_supplicant but not stopping
<Newbie3> Or my cable is a POS.
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: pastebin/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onio_> kill -9 <process id>
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onio_> I have also tried pkill -9 wpa_supplicant but it is not stopping
<ducasse> Talche: ok, so it is restricted to certain hosts/networks. it could be a problem with your isp and their connections, in which case it will go away when they fix it.
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935769/
<OerHeks> magiq, 1. use full paths. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Newbie3> Tried a different cable, ping google.com fails.
<EriC^^> onio_: try stopping the service sudo systemctl stop wpa_supplicant
<magiq> OerHeks: ok, I'll try
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module  again
<Talche> ducasse: so what could i do at the moment?
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria yeah i see that
<onio_> out of curiosity can anyone seem my post
<ChadTaljaardt> what does that mean?
<pix1> few questions here
<onio_> Ha Eric thanks
<pix1> is it possible to install full desktop enviroment on Ubuntu Server and manage it via ultraVNC? WILL IT WORK?
<ducasse> Talche: nothing, i think. i could ping the ip from your error with no problem, and i doubt the problem is with your machine.
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<Talche> ducasse: hmm... i still think i'm doing something wrong....
<ChadTaljaardt> [sudo] password for chad:
<ChadTaljaardt> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_367'
<ChadTaljaardt> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_367': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Talche> ducasse: i can regularely ping hotmail and gmail, but not the ip.s from the error..
<ducasse> Talche: are you using a firewall?
<gde33> this may be a dumb question but the ubuntu software center was called gnome software for a while but now it is back to ubuntu software? is that correct?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  dpkg -l | grep dkms
<ChadTaljaardt> ii  bbswitch-dkms                                   0.8-4ubuntu1                                amd64        Interface for toggling the power on NVIDIA Optimus video cards
<ChadTaljaardt> ii  dkms                                            2.2.0.3-2ubuntu14                           all          Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<gde33> I'm trying to search in it but it doens't find anything
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  not here please, but it's ok
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Talche> ducasse: no firewall bro... and i can ping one of the hosts from the error... the gmail host
<Talche> b
<Talche> ducasse:
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935825/
<Newbie3> ... why does my computer hate me.
<gde33> ah found a web page about it, nvm
<Talche> can it be a problem with port 25 or something ?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: dmesg | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<ChadTaljaardt> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<ducasse> Talche: pastebin both errors
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt:  is this ubuntu 16.10?
<ChadTaljaardt> 16.04
<ChadTaljaardt> no wait
<ChadTaljaardt> 16.10
<ChadTaljaardt> 16.04 wouldnt work for me
<Talche> ducasse: when you say pastebin to paste them here ?
<pix1> ChadT why?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, i'd purge 367, reinstall 375 or 378 and try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ducasse> !pastebin | Talche
<ubottu> Talche: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<arooni> h
<Talche> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, but the issue might be in SB
<Talche> ducasse: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935847/
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, stop lightdm before
<ducasse> Talche: try 'telnet 74.125.130.27 25'
<ChadTaljaardt> im just trying to purge the driver quick
<Talche> ducasse: it doesn't go through
<Talche> ducasse: keeps on trying
<ChadTaljaardt> ill reboot then stop lightdm and then do the sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<ducasse> Talche: now try that with the other ip address
<Newbie3> I removed and blacklisted and initramfs  all nouveau, and I still boot to a black screen on a fresh install.
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, yup
<Newbie3> Well, slightly not so fresh now. But either way, I need help. I have no idea what to do next and google isn't helping.
<Talche> ducasse: cant telnet on 25 even the other....
<\9> did you try the nomodeset parameter?
<Newbie3> That was the first thing we tried.
<\9> hm right
<Newbie3> Hung the whole system, couldn't ESC or go to a terminal.
<\9> does /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell anything?
<\9> since the console works then X must be freaking out for some reason
<ducasse> Talche: this could be your isp blocking it, i guess...
<Talche> ducasse: so... can i use any other port instead?
<Newbie3> \9 what am I looking for?
<\9> any errors near the end of the file
<ducasse> Talche: not really
<Talche> ducasse:  :( soo.. i can't get this outbound server to work ? :(
<ducasse> Talche: looks like it. you'll need to use a vps or something.
<Newbie3> \9 I don't see anything, but you might  http://i.imgur.com/1QMYEX4.jpg
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria https://cl.ly/0G100R1X2h2S
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, and with sudo ?
<ChadTaljaardt> https://cl.ly/3Q3m2W3E0o3p
<ChadTaljaardt> it created a file
<Talche> ducasse: but if i can telnet my public IP on 25 does it still mean it is blocked by isp?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, yes, reboot ... (sig !)
<wedgie> Talche: doing it from inside your network is one thing... can you do it from outside?
<Talche> wedgie: 1 sec ill try from 3g :D
<ducasse> Talche: that is incoming.
<Rxbad> Hello
<ChadTaljaardt> okay now what :D ioria
<Rxbad> What
<ducasse> Talche: also, you can connect to that without going through your isp since it is local.
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  i assume you cannot login ....
<Newbie3> I have no idea how but I managed to get Ethernet working.
<ChadTaljaardt> nope :(
<Rxbad> nice
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Newbie3> Installing nvidia-367 now
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<logosv> Odd question, but how do you disable the disabling of the touchpad while typing in Ubuntu 16.10(gnome)?
<Rxbad> Is that a GT 710
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | pastebinit
<Rxbad> Drives
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: egrep -HR "drm|modeset" /etc/modules /etc/modules.d | pastebinit
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935988/
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ empty document
<Talche> ducasse: wedgie i cant telnet 25 on anything
<Talche> ducasse: wedgie is it possible that something in my configuration is blocking outgoing telnet?
<ducasse> Talche: you tested from 3g?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   we want to try with nomodeset ?
<wedgie> Talche: outbound seems unlikely unless you set up something for that on purpose
<ChadTaljaardt> we can try
<Rxbad> Newbie
<ducasse> Talche: no, unless you have a firewall. you said you don't.
<Rxbad> Do you have a GT 710
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   from grub , press 'e' or 'tab' find 'vmlinux line' and after quiet splash add   nomodeset
<Newbie3> RxBad, 740M
<ChadTaljaardt> okay hold on :)
<wedgie> Talche: I haven't been following the whole conversation, but if you suspect that the ISP might be blocking 25 (as some do) then you might just contact them and ask. In some cases you may even be able to get them to allow it if there were blocking it
<Rxbad> Ok
<ducasse> wedgie: that is basically what we've narrowed it down to
<Newbie3> It's my work machine, a Toshina Satelite P... something or other ... shiny aluminum heat sink of love.
<Talche> ducasse: wedgie if i telnet incoming that doesn't tell anything... gonna call the isp now..
<ducasse> Talche: btw, where in the world are you?
<Rxbad> I have a 710 on the box
<Newbie3> I got it because Apple appears to have decided that sanity isn't in mind for the future of their product line. So, I was hoping to move to Linux :3
<Rxbad> Ok
<Rxbad> Good luck
<wedgie> also, if you're trying to set up a mail server at home (again, i haven't read the whole convo) then you're probably going to have a bad time. Email is a beast these days. Mostly because of anti-spam stuff. Even if you can get it working from a technical standpoint, a lot of places might reject mail from you just because you're coming from a residential IP
<Talche> ducasse: i live in Bosnia :D
<Talche> ducasse: haaha i guess you pinged me and saw a dot on the map :D hahaha
<wedgie> or because the PTR for your ip doesn't match your domain
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria okay its booting
<ChadTaljaardt> added the line
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ok
<Newbie3> Black screen again. Wow.
<ducasse> Talche: aha. an ip address from a dynamic range in bosnia will be blocked on a *lot* of mail servers
<wedgie> not just from bosnia. From anywhere, really
<ChadTaljaardt> okay its booted ioria
<Talche> ducasse: wedgie so if i try to mail one of my mails on a paid host, should go through?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  try to login
<wedgie> Talche: you'll probably have better luck. But no gurantees. As I said, mail is a beast
<ChadTaljaardt> same issue haha ioria
<ducasse> Talche: please clarify what you mean
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Rxbad> There is squirrel mail server it's nice
<ducasse> Talche: if you mean using a vps instead, then that usually works as long as the provider has a decent reputation.
<Talche> ducasse: wedgie i just called the isp and the port is not blocked by them...
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: do you have other kernels installed?
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria rebooting after that command
<ducasse> Talche: then the servers themselves are blocking you
<ChadTaljaardt> and EriC^^ dont think so
<Newbie3> Is there anyone I can call or pay to deal with this ?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  yes,  paste ls /boot | pastebinit
<wedgie> Talche: well, if you can't hit port 25 on your own local server from the outside then you haven't done your portforward correctly
<dumle29> Newbie3: What's going on?
<Newbie3> Like, official ubuntu support or something?
<Rxbad> Only paid version
<dumle29> Newbie3: Don't expect the plug and play experience that you are used to. Linux does still take a bit of work now and then to get it to behave as you'd like
<Newbie3> Dumle29, New user, fresh install, boots to terminal. After nomodeset didn't work, and it dropped to the terminal again, I'm out of ideas and everyone else is too.
<dumle29> what's the hardware?
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936050/
<Talche> ducasse: i have a hosted web at www.promoface.biz it doesn't go out to that addres either...
<Newbie3> Dumle29 Nvidia 740M, intel i7, 16GB ram, 1080p 17" display.
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  yes,  you have this one 4.8.0-34-generic
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: try in grub advanced > 34 kernel
<dumle29> Newbie3: i7 doesnt' say much :)
<ducasse> Talche: no, and that will be the case for most domains.
<Rxbad> Bye
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ what does that mean haha
<wedgie> Talche: sure, but is a mail server listening there?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-gneric
<ubottu> Package linux-image-gneric does not exist in yakkety
<Newbie3> Dumle29, I have no idea what more you'd want. It's a quad core? Haha.
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  or you can select it from grub - Advanced Options
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.37.46 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: in the grub menu go to advanced
<dumle29> Newbie3: Can you run hwinfo --short | pastebinit
<Newbie3> Ah... no internet on the try.
<Newbie3> Tty*
<Talche> wedgie:  it is i recieve mail regularly...
<dumle29> Newbie3: oh :/
<ChadTaljaardt> i pressed e on the grub screen
<Newbie3> Hwinfo is not currently installed.
<wedgie> Talche: it's listening on 587
<dumle29> Newbie3: Can you install software from tty?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  nope
<dumle29> sudo apt install hwinfo
<kk4ewt> lspci |pastebinit
<dumle29> that'd work too
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  Advance Options
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: nah, no e, at the bottom there should be advanced
<Newbie3> Dumle29, Does not resolve.
<royal_screwup21> Hey guys! I have a text file containing several sentences, one below the other. I want to feed each of these sentences, one by one, into an online sentiment analyzer (don't ask why), and fetch their corresponding scores. Can someone point me on the right track as to how I could automate this process?
<ducasse> Talche: there isn't really much you can do about this, other than not run the mail server from your home :)
<dumle29> Newbie3: I don't know man :/
<ChadTaljaardt> oh right i see it now
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: one per line?
<Newbie3> Dumle29. Let me try what I tried before to get it working. I had Ethernet working for like 5 minutes before.
<royal_screwup21> wedgie yup
<ChadTaljaardt> starting 34 now
<Talche> wedgie: ducasse i can telnet to my ip address on port 25 from 3g on mobile..
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, and please try also the Guest Account
<ducasse> Talche: that isn't related
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: looping through the file is easy enough... how to submit it will depend on the website you're submiting to
<mgaunard> what's the difference between packages "adb" and "android-tools-adb"?
<helphelp> am i able to get some help through this channel with problem decrypting encrypte drive?
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria guest no access
<helphelp> anyone who is able to help I have btc handy for a generous tip
<Talche> ducasse: ok... but is there any way to test if all the servers on the world are blocking me, or i have something wrong on my machine?
<helphelp> as I have spent over a day and I am worried my files might be lost
<k1l> mgaunard: its just a link to adb
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, you user ?
<ChadTaljaardt> nope
<Newbie3> I have no idea why that works but it does! I got Ethernet, XD. I have to enable networking in recovery mode and then select the dpkg option and let it fail. Any other way and it doesn't work XD.
<wedgie> Talche: most won't straight up block,they just won't accept your mail
<royal_screwup21> wedgie: for what it's worth, it's this site: http://sentiment.vivekn.com/
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, can you ask how it went when you first installed ubuntu ?
<mgaunard> k1l: I do not understand your answer
<logosv> Question: How can I disable the disabling of the touchpad while typing in Ubuntu 16.10(Gnome)? The option doesn't appear to be in the usual place, and syndaemon appears to not exist on the system.
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, *I
<mgaunard> k1l: the packages are mutually exclusive
<ducasse> Talche: this is not a problem on your machine
<Newbie3> dumle29, okay, picture of that command:
<k1l> mgaunard: the android-tools-adb is just a link to the adb package.
<ChadTaljaardt> when i tried 16.04 or 16.10?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  16.10
<mgaunard> k1l: that's not possible since installing one removes the other
<ChadTaljaardt> when i clean install ubuntu 16.10 everything works except the mouse pointer doesnt move from the top left, but if you go to additional drivers then video card then install that one it works
<ChadTaljaardt> ive never had this issue before
<Talche> ducasse: wedgie or might it be a problem that i have dynamic IP and going through ddns service?
<ducasse> Talche: both
<Newbie3> dumle29: paste.ubuntu.com/23936109/
<magiq> How to make terminal show words with colors as default terminal ?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ok, you installed a ppa ?
<Newbie3> If I typed that incorrectly let me know.
<ChadTaljaardt> whats that?
<magiq> *how to make terminator show colors as default terminal
<magiq> I want to see colored user name and else
<dumle29> Newbie3: Has it ever worked?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah i think so
<Talche> :(
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  and you first try with the repo ones ? or not ?
<ioria> *tried
<Newbie3> dumle29: I've never used Linux before, so I guess no?
<ChadTaljaardt> iused the one that the menu gave me
<dumle29> Newbie3: I'd try the install again in that case
<dumle29> as you have no data to loose
<ducasse> Talche: you need a static ip on a 'clean' range, and dns set up to match your reverse dns
<Talche> ducasse: yea... but i don't have one... so that is what i gues the problem is... i hve to configure something in postfix that i didn't
<ducasse> Talche: no, you can't fix this by configuring postfix.
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  dmesg | grep -i nvidia     tells soemthing ?
<ducasse> Talche: a mail server on a home connection can only be used for a very limited set of things, like local mail
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: while read -r line; do curl --data "txt=$line" http://sentiment.vivekn.com/api/text/; done
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: the result will be a a json block for each line
<royal_screwup21> Wow, thank you wedgie!
<k1l> mgaunard: what ubuntu are you on  exactly?
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: oh wait, may be a better way. one sec
<ChadTaljaardt> https://cl.ly/0V1n2w0x171O
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: ah, maybe not. Their batch api requires your requests to be in json format, so probably more work for you
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  367 ? still there ?
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: also, almost forgot one part: a t the very end you need:    < yourfile.txt
<pepp> ciao
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: so actually this: while read -r line; do curl --data "txt=$line" http://sentiment.vivekn.com/api/text/; done < file.txt
<pepp> !list
<ubottu> pepp: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<royal_screwup21> wedgie Yay, thanks!
<wedgie> royal_screwup21: http://sentiment.vivekn.com/docs/api/
<ChadTaljaardt> i did autoremove and i purged it
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont understand
<sn0wh1t3> first time here =)
<superguest> algorithms
<mgaunard> k1l: 16.04 lts
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  better reboot with the latest kernel you have and paste again ?
<ChadTaljaardt> okay holdon
<ChadTaljaardt> if i do a sudo reboot will it auto select the other version?
<k1l> mgaunard: and what is removing which package?
<mgaunard> k1l: adb and android-tools-adb
<mgaunard> same with fastboot and android-tools-fastboot
<Talche> join #networking
<Talche> join #networking
<MonkeyDust> Talche  it's   /j ##networking
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  sure
<ducasse> Talche: they can't 'fix' this for you, though
<MonkeyDust> haven't followed, was away
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: running a mail server on a home connection, he's unable to deliver mail.
<k1l> mgaunard: well, did you try to use both of them? the android-tools-adb is the older package, its included since 14.04. the adb is included  since 16.04
<cfox> привет
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mgaunard> k1l: that doesn't answer my question, I asked what's different about them and why there are two of them
<MrOpenSource> Hello I am new here
<Bashing-om> MrOpenSource: :) Welcome to ubuntu support .
<k1l> mgaunard: i dont know. i guess adb is from the ubuntu-touch and is overlapping the older android tools pacakge so they cant be installed both at the same time
<MrOpenSource> Thank you Bashing-om
<ChadTaljaardt> its rebooting ioria
<cfox> dont speak rus?
<ChadTaljaardt> sorry for delays im trying to multitask
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria i rebooted and this is the output https://cl.ly/3f0T3f3I3C32
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   grep -i nvidia /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<Seveas> cfox: not in here, no. In #ubuntu-ru they do
<MrOpenSource> it is possible to change text font and colour from terminal ??
<Seveas> MrOpenSource: yes, it is.
<MonkeyDust> MrOpenSource  Edit > Profile prefernces
<cfox> Seveas thanks!)
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936318/
<lord_daemon> Does anyone know any free ddns?
<EriC^^> lord_daemon: what's a ddns?
<Seveas> lord_daemon: you mean things like no-ip.com?
<Bashing-om> MrOpenSource: A lot depends on what Desk top environment AND the terminal that you are runing ..  GUI appearnace is generally controlled by the theme you have installed .
<lord_daemon> I want to access my computer from the street with a name I give it, type no-ip
<lord_daemon> Seveas yep
<MrOpenSource> I am very new to Ubuntu but I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64bit in dualboot
<lord_daemon> But no-ip now has limitations
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   lspci -k | grep VGA -A2 | grep Kernel
<ChadTaljaardt> i used no-ip, i love it :D
<ChadTaljaardt> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   i still think to secure boot ... :þ
<Seveas> lord_daemon: dynu.com perhaps? It's been a while since I had to use dynamic dns hacks...
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria i tried looking in the bios again and i still cant see anything about it at all
<ChadTaljaardt> i went through each section
<Bashing-om> !manual | MrOpenSource Are you aware :
<ubottu> MrOpenSource Are you aware :: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ChadTaljaardt> but it doesnt explain it becuase it has been working for like 2 weeks and then i rebooted and then it stopped working suddenly
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/60819-ga-990fxa-ud3-secure-boot.html  as you see there is
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: look at /var/log/apt/history.log for stuff you installed 2 weeks ago
<MrOpenSource> Bashing-on thank you very much, i take a look
<ChadTaljaardt> ive installed tons of stuff and removed tons of stuff too
<ChadTaljaardt> haha
<hahahha> hey guys, i started using linux a few weeks ago and im loving it so far, only thing is, i see all these programs that can be installed by get-apt. whats get apt and how do people learn to install anything by that command?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: look at around the time the problem started
<ChadTaljaardt> thats difficult becuase the computer has been on a few days :/
<ChadTaljaardt> i think its probably easier to just try reinstall lol
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: nah, look at the date
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria i must disable CSM?
<ChadTaljaardt> ill look
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: try "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" for a sec
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: it isn't secureboot related
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   you installed in legacy mode (csm)
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: what date does ls give?
<ChadTaljaardt> -rw------- 1 chad chad 62 Feb  5 19:47 /home/chad/.Xauthority
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   try to remove it
<ducasse> !software | hahahha read this :)
<ubottu> hahahha read this :): A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria rm -rf ~/.Xauthority ?
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: wondering how you could get the date of the last time it successfully logged in
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   mv .Xauthority Xauthority.back
<ChadTaljaardt> that wont help either i dont think becuase i use the machine over ssh
<ChadTaljaardt> i just turn it on and thats it
<EriC^^> what?
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<ChadTaljaardt> ive moved that file now
<EriC^^> it wont help
<EriC^^> the Xorg log says it can't open any /dev/drm file
<ChadTaljaardt> could it have somethign to do with visudo
<EriC^^> no
<ChadTaljaardt> hm
<ChadTaljaardt> becuase i edited that file but i put it back how it was also
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  we can install anothe DE, if you want
<ChadTaljaardt> DE?
<EriC^^> won't help either
<EriC^^> it's a problem with the kernel not giving that file
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  another desktop so you can work in a gui
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont need to work in a gui actually haha, the issue is becuase i try running my python script and get this error, but this is realted. https://cl.ly/0Q0e0E2V1t0C
<Quatroking> Hi
<Quatroking> where do I go for questions about the ubuntu wiki? I'd like a page removed
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<ChadTaljaardt> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_378'
<ChadTaljaardt> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_378': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<EriC^^> ChadTaljaardt: anything in "dmesg"
<EriC^^> ?
<ChadTaljaardt> tons lol
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  have you used the .cuda installer ?
<ChadTaljaardt> yes ioria but i said no to the nvidia driver on that
<ChadTaljaardt> EriC^^ https://cl.ly/25031J0L0g1Z
<SaintMoriarty> For some reason my curl to https is not working through crontab, is there any parameters that I need to use?
<EriC^^> SaintMoriarty: nope, is it usually working from the terminal?
<SaintMoriarty> yes
<EriC^^> SaintMoriarty: what command are you using?
<SaintMoriarty> /usr/bin/curl "https://myurl"
<EriC^^> SaintMoriarty: that's all?
<SaintMoriarty> yes
<EriC^^> SaintMoriarty: what's line line in crontab?
<EriC^^> *the line
<SaintMoriarty> * * * * * /usr/bin/curl "https://myurl" >/dev/null 2>&1
<EriC^^> SaintMoriarty: ok, so how do you know it's not working?
<pfifo> Hello everyone
<EriC^^> hey
<SaintMoriarty> because  it calls a url that executes a task
<SaintMoriarty> when I do the curl from terminal it works
<EriC^^> SaintMoriarty: ok, try with curl "......" > /tmp/curllog 2>&1
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list
<ChadTaljaardt> ls: cannot access '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list': No such file or directory
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  dpkg -l | grep *cuda*
<ChadTaljaardt> its blank
<pfifo> I just upgraded from a nvidia card to an Radeon RX480, everything is going great but I am at a total loss for how to set the display resoultion, it is defaulting to 1920x1080 but the display is actually a television and its native resolution is 1366x768 which is a super rare resolution. Im using Lubuntu 16.04 and have fussed around a bit with xrandr but cant not seem to get it to generate an approprate
<pfifo> modeline, it keeps insiting on a 1368 vertical resolution and when I try with that modeline my display refuses to use it.
<tchnq> Can anyone help me make hotcorners work automatically after restart?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   ok, so for now, the last think i could think of, is to purge nvidia* again and try to login with nouveau. But you could end up with a blank screen
<tchnq> Is dconf-editor a good idea to try on ubuntu 16.04 as a fix for hotcornerns
<tchnq> ?
<BluesKaj> odd that no nvidia drivers work , there must be something else mucking things up
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   4.8.0.37 + nouveau should work with your card
<ChadTaljaardt> how do i do the nouveau thing
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   sudo apt purge nvidia+ and reboot
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   sudo apt purge nvidia* and reboot
<ChadTaljaardt> ill try
<ChadTaljaardt> do i do autoremove?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   ok
<ducasse> pfifo: can't be that rare, 1366x768 is what my laptop uses. works out of the box with the radeon driver.
<buck_> .
<Bashing-om> pfifo: A thought, did you purge the old nVidia driver prior to insalling the AMD card ? Maybe we have a failure to communicate at the hardware level ?
<pfifo> Bashing-om: i have multi monitor amdgpu-pro is working spot on, and everything nvidia/cuda related is gone
<pfifo> ducasse: im using amdgpu-pro, im a gamer and need hw
<pfifo> i suppose the question really is, how do i create a modeline appropriate to my monitor?
<ChadTaljaardt> its rebooting now :)
<Ben64> pfifo: what display is it, and how is it connected
<ChadTaljaardt> now what? ioria
<tchnq> does anyone knows a fix for hotcorners on ubuntu 16.04?!
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   rebooted and no login ?
<ChadTaljaardt> ill test now
<ChadTaljaardt> :)
<pfifo> Ben64: Emmerson LC320EM connected via HDMI
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont know how to do the noveau thing
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, nouveau is the default driver, if you purged nvidia you only have that
<Ben64> pfifo: what's the output of 'xrandr'
<ChadTaljaardt> so i can then just reboot and thats it :D
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, yep
<ChadTaljaardt> i just see a black screen
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  right...
<pfifo> Ben64: http://dpaste.com/2PEC1VV
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  wait a bit, open a console with ctrl+alt+f1
<ChadTaljaardt> wait
<ChadTaljaardt> there its back
<ChadTaljaardt> the screen just came back, ill try login now
<Ben64> pfifo: try using the 1360x768 or the 1280x720
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, ok
<pfifo> Ben64: neither work
<ChadTaljaardt> okay login works
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, hurra
<Ben64> try using a different hdmi port on your tv
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, cat ~/.xsession-errors
<ChadTaljaardt> https://cl.ly/2s3n072k2h0E
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  that's a terrible paste-site
<ChadTaljaardt> i just got a error too "System program problem detected"
<ChadTaljaardt> its a screenshot site haha
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936647/
<pfifo> Ben64: I swapped hdmi ports but I am unsure of how to proceed
<Ben64> see if it works now
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, can you try the Guest Account ?
<ChadTaljaardt> sure
<pfifo> Ben64: the only resolution i could get workingn was 1920x1080
<Ben64> pfifo: does it actually display
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt, and again  cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<pfifo> Ben64: and it is badly clipped, the majority of the screen is located outside of the LCD
<pfifo> Ben64: 1920x1080 works, it is just blurred and clipped
<Ben64> sounds like your tv just sucks
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936674
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  no good
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  dpkg -l click
<pfifo> Ben64: it does, however it worked fine with ndivia... I think i have located the issue here, http://dpaste.com/0JVDR0F as you can see the modeline its generating is forcing me to a 1368 resolution and that is incorrect it is supposed to be 1366 and I typed in 1366
<ChadTaljaardt> on the guest accout?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  yes, ...
<joakimk> Ubuntu 14.04: I installed some "important security update for my hardware" (or something), and ubuntu asked for a reboot. But now, after this, I am unable to log in: The screen only flickers, and the log in window reappears
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936698
<joakimk> (also , the monitor resolution is way off)
<joakimk> how can I fix this?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   did you install it ?
<k1l> joakimk: does the guest account work?
<joakimk> k1l: no, same problem
<k1l> joakimk: so a driver issue? what ubuntu? what video card? how did you isntall that driver? does an older kernel in grub work?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   try to remove it   sudo apt purge click
<ChadTaljaardt> from guest still?
<joakimk> k1l: Well :) Can I somehow boot in in "text only mode", so I can get the answers to what you're asking?
<joakimk> there's some key-combination to switch away from GUI, right?
<k1l> joakimk: ctrl+alt+f1 to tty, crtl+alt+f7 to switch back to X
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   no, you need to login you user
<k1l> joakimk: but i would first try the older kernel in grub extended menue
<joakimk> k1l: ok, thanks! Now I'm logged in
<joakimk> ah... in the login screen?
<joakimk> oh, in grub!
<k1l> joakimk: no, grub is the boot menue right after the bios.
<joakimk> rebooting. The GRUB loader has the following options: "Ubuntu". "Advanced options for Ubuntu"
<grimel> Hi, all. I have a problem configuring my old G3010 scanner for Ubuntu - can anybody help me out with this?
<joakimk> or Memory tests
<joakimk>  +windows :)
<k1l> joakimk: advanced options. then the second latest kernel
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   purge also libatk-adaptor libgail-common
<ChadTaljaardt> okay done
<ChadTaljaardt> ok
<joakimk> right! So, the top one is 4.4.0-62-generic. The second one, is 4.2.0-42-generic
<joakimk> that one?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   no, wait
<k1l> joakimk: yes
<joakimk> that worked. So what does that mean?
<joakimk> is the "62" one the new one I just installed?
<k1l> joakimk: so something with the latest kernel doesnt work with your video drivers. now we need the specifics i asked before
<ChadTaljaardt> uhm
<ducasse> grimel: have you installed hplip?
<ChadTaljaardt> ive already did it
<joakimk> gotcha! So how do I get those parameters? Thanks again for helping me!
<grimel> ducasse: hplip is for printers only, isn't it?
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   apt get install libgail-common libatk-adaptor
<ducasse> grimel: nope
<grimel> ducasse: anyway it's already installed
<ChadTaljaardt> done
<k1l> joakimk: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url ehre
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   logout/login and
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,  cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit
<ChadTaljaardt> hold on :)
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/vg1n
<joakimk> k1l: neat way to dump to a pastebin :)
<ChadTaljaardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936786/
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria
<ducasse> grimel: according to sane-project.org, this should work: https://sourceforge.net/projects/hp3900-series/
<akik> joakimk: another way which you can use for multiple commands is "pastebinit <( command1; command2 )"
<k1l> joakimk: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   so now you can login with opensource driver, but you still have a tons of errors
<grimel> ducasse: tried it - "Error : Some error caused GIT command execution. Are you sure you've installed GIT client?"
<ChadTaljaardt> why would these errors have started do you know?
<grimel> ducasse: git is installed
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/c6h7
<ducasse> grimel: ok, then you need to ask the sane guys or the devs of that driver (more likely)
<joakimk> akik: nice :)
<k1l> joakimk: and now again from the failed boot "cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log |nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   on unity, usually when you do something you should not have done :þ
<joakimk> k1l: there's no such Xorg.1.log file. I only have Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old
<grimel> ducasse: that's funny, just tried again and it worked...wtf))
<k1l> joakimk: ok, then the old one
<ChadTaljaardt> ioria lol so you mean install Ubuntu?
<ChadTaljaardt> just kidding
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/694z
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   funny
<ChadTaljaardt> well thanks for your help, ill see how everything goes
<joakimk> k1l: what are you looking for :)
<ioria> ChadTaljaardt,   ok
<k1l> joakimk: look at the last paste, the nvidia driver is failing there
<k1l> joakimk: look for EE
<joakimk> I see it!
<alpha_> best advice for someone
<alpha_> who just got started with elementary os
<alpha_> ?
<k1l> joakimk: ok, now please "dpkg -l |grep nvidia |nc termbin.com 9999"
<xangua> alpha_: switch to Ubuntu?
<alpha_> ahahahh
<alpha_> but elementary os is ubuntu/debian based
<k1l> alpha_: since you ask in here, install ubuntu :)
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/a45r
<xangua> ! Elementary | alpha_
<kk4ewt> alpha go to the elemtryos channel for support
<ubottu> alpha_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<alpha_> ok
<alpha_> cool
<alpha_> thank you
<k1l> joakimk: ok, now please "cat /var/log/apt/term.log |nc termbin.com 9999"
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/v61m
<bivo> is there a system wide equalizer? I'd like to be able to watch blacksmithing and machining videos without the piercing high pitched ring of the anvil of the scream of the power tools either making my ears bleed with headphones or disturbing everyone else if played on speaker
<k1l> joakimk: ok, now please "dpkg -l |grep wily |nc termbin.com 9999"
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/yds3
<ducasse> bivo: maybe libasound2-plugin-equal does what you want, read the description
<rizonz> does ubuntu always needs a /etc/default/program for an initscript ?
<xangua> Pulse audio equalizer bivo webupd8http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<xrandr_laptop> Is there a way to upgrade to 16.10 via command line?
<k1l> joakimk: ok, i guess your system is somehow confused since you had the wily backports kernel and xorg installed (which is outdated) and its still somehow partly installed
<EriC^^> xrandr_laptop: sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: sudo do-release-upgrade after you set the release prompt to "normal" instead of LTS only
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, how does one set the release prompt to normal?
<dax> ubottu: upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<k1l> joakimk: ok, now please "dpkg-query -l *-lts-* | grep '^ii' |nc termbin.com 9999"
<joakimk> k1l: this is way over my head :) Here's the paste: http://termbin.com/huxa
<xrandr_laptop> ok, it's upgrading thanks!
<k1l> joakimk: ok, there is still some lts-wily stuff isntalled
<k1l> joakimk: sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial
<k1l> the -s will simulate only, does this want to remove pacakges?
<joakimk> ok
<joakimk> :)
<\9> don't need sudo if you use -s
<DukeNukem_> is the Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 Dual-X Edition 2Gb drivers going to work on the 17?
<bivo> ducasse already installed it, but I don't see any kind of GUI for controlling the audio
<joakimk> k1l: http://termbin.com/3ofo
<DukeNukem_> hello
<joakimk> k1l: seems it doesn't recommend installing/removing anything?
<bivo> xangua Looks like the kind of thing I'm after, I'll give it a try
<k1l> joakimk: yes, i wonder why the 4.2 kernel works but the 4.4 kernel doesnt.
<k1l> joakimk: sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-367
<gravity> hello
<joakimk> apt or apt-get?
<k1l> apt is the new apt-get :)
<joakimk> much better :)
<xrandr_laptop> it says the upgrade can take several hours?!
<xrandr_laptop> is that.....normal?
<ducasse> bivo: the package desc says to use alsamixergui or alsamixer
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: depends on your download speed, yes.
<\9> and your cpu speed too, when it comes to the actual installing
<zacwalls> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 alongside Windows 10 on a SSD I just bought and I am noticing some very slow boot times. I started off trying to fix this problem by going into startup applications and disabling everything I don't need (such as the screen reader) but I am not noticing any changes in results. I looked at log files and everything looks normal from what I can tell. Any advice?
<wedgie> how long is "very slow"?
<joakimk> k1l: ok, it's done. Reboot?
<k1l> joakimk: yeah
<zacwalls> wedgie: like a 1:30.... That's really slow compared to windows 10...
<ducasse> zacwalls: pastebin 'systemd-analyze blame' and give us the link
<joakimk> k1l: still same thing :(
<joakimk> does anything indicate something wrong with the previous kernel, btw?
<joakimk> maybe I should just "stick with that"
<joakimk> or is this easily fixable, do you think?
<zacwalls> ducasse: woah wth??? Thats super useful, and I see the problem now.... http://pastebin.com/3SRQxhzW
<zacwalls> 13min 59.800s apt-daily.service :/
<zacwalls> that can't be accurate
<k1l> the 4.2 kernel is dead and doesnt receive any security updates anymore
<ducasse> zacwalls: ok, try 'journalctl -u apt-daily.service'
<zacwalls> ducasse: there is nothing abnormal there. Feb 05 13:20:01 zacbox systemd[1]: Started Daily apt activities
<k1l> joakimk: hmm, maybe try to apt purge nividia* . after that is done without error, install nvidia-346
<joakimk> k1l: and it doesn't matter that I do this while "logged into the previous kernel" (guess that maybe makes no sense?)
<zacwalls> why does "starting/started daily apt activities" take so long?
<k1l> joakimk: yes, that doesnt matter
<joakimk> ok thanks!
<ducasse> zacwalls: does 'apt install -f' say/do anything?
<joakimk> k1l: uh.. Now, I can't log into the "42-kernel" anymore either...
<joakimk> :-o
<zacwalls> ducasse: Yes it reads the package lists, builds a dependency tree, reads state information and then prints 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 220 not upgraded. So no, not really...
<k1l> joakimk: does tty1 work?
<zacwalls> 220 not upgraded...
<ducasse> zacwalls: aha. try 'apt full-upgrade'
<zacwalls> ducasse: will that fix it? If so, why?
<joakimk> k1l: ctrl-alt-F1 gives me just, "login: * Starting CUPS printing spooler/server             [ OK ] "
<joakimk> there's no login prompt, not even there
<ducasse> zacwalls: you must have been using 'apt upgrade' instead, which won't install all updates. i'm guessing the missing ones causes apt.daily service to take so long starting up.
<joakimk> ah hit enter
<k1l> joakimk: press enter once
<joakimk> yes
<joakimk> ok, logged in
<joakimk> I think ;)
<joakimk> yeah
<k1l> joakimk: then "sudo apt purge nvidia*"
<joakimk> k1l: it just gives me, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<joakimk> :-/
<k1l> so the nvidia install didnt work before?
<k1l> joakimk: try a" sudo apt install nvidia-346"
<joakimk> k1l: Runs into an error and fails: "Could not resolve 'no.archive.ubuntu.com'" and same for 'security.ubuntu.com' --- unable to fetch some archives
<rizonz> is someone able to check with me why cpan cannot insll modules like IO::Socket::SSL ?
<joakimk> maybe run apt-get update, or try with --fix-missing?
<k1l> joakimk: can you "ping google.com"  cancel with ctrl+c
<zamba> all login and sudo operations are taking forever to complete
<joakimk> unknown host (!)
<k1l> joakimk: ok, so no internet
<zamba> it seems like there's some kind of timeout happening
<joakimk> so it's offline?
<k1l> joakimk: what brings you: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<k1l> nvidia or nouveau?
<k1l> you can look at lspci -nnk
<joakimk> k1l: doesn't seem to give any output...?
<joakimk> running just "lspci -nnk" does give something though
<k1l> it should name the driver in use
<zacwalls> Sorry my connection timed out
<joakimk> k1l: well, NVIDIA is found, but "nouveau" was not found (in the output)
<k1l> joakimk: i dont understand why its not purging the nvidia driver when its using the nvidia. i dont know in what state your system is there
<matt___>  
<k1l> because if the nvidia is purged it should  run with nouveau. and that should be shown by lspci -nnk
<joakimk> k1l: of course, this is difficult to diagnose/repair via IRC :) Thanks for your patience! But, do you think this is fixable, or will I have to reinstall Ubuntu ... :(
<k1l> joakimk: i dont really understand the issue right now. that doesnt make sense when it works with the latest driver on kernel 4.2 but not on 4.4 and not at all with the second latest driver from nvidia
<joakimk> k1l: but now it doesn't work on 4.2
<joakimk> k1l: can't log in to any of the kernels listed under the Advanced menu, in GRUB
 * xrandr_laptop sighs in contentment
<k1l> joakimk: make sure "sudo apt purge nvidia*" removed all nvidia stuff
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, will nvidia drivers work with ubuntu? the ones you download from nvidia.com?
<k1l> joakimk: after that try the nomodeset setting (see bot link for one time in grub describtion) when its booting with noveau with the 4.4. kernel
<k1l> !nomodeset | joakimk
<ubottu> joakimk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guestie> Do I need a multi-world plugin with GriefPrevention, worldedit, and Nucleus? I am running Sponge 1.10.2, modded server.
<Guestie> WRONG CHAT! So sorry!
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: better use the one from the ubuntu repos. not from their website
<xrandr_laptop> ok
<xrandr_laptop> i may switch my desktop from fedora to ubuntu
<xrandr_laptop> I never thought I'd say this, but I like the unity desktop now
<xrandr_laptop> I used to hate the bar at the side. But now that you can auto-hide it, i kinda like it
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: you can put it to the bottom now, too
<xrandr_laptop> you can?
<joakimk> k1l: well, I booted back into the "62" kernel, in TTY, and did the purge command again: "Package 'nvidia' is not installed, so not removed"
<joakimk> does that look promising?
<xrandr_laptop> is that in 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<k1l> joakimk: the * at the end is important
<joakimk> hold on
<joakimk> aha!
<k1l> sudo apt purge nvidia*
<joakimk> After this operation, 341 MB disk space will be freed
<joakimk> so Y then?
<k1l> yes
<xangua> xrandr_laptop: I think both
<joakimk> must have missed that before. Have to read from this PC, and type onto the Ubuntu prompt :)
<joakimk> ok, so it ran
<joakimk> reboot? do I have to try the "nomodeset" parameter?
<joakimk> I could maybe be so lucky that it now works.....??
<matt___>  /quit
<k1l> joakimk: first try the 4.4 kernel now. if that doesnt work do the nomodeset parameter on that
<joakimk> ok, so rebooting back into "default GRUB choice"
<joakimk> right?
<k1l> yes
<joakimk> k1l: Excellent :D You saved my day!
<joakimk> thanks a bunch
<Guestie> Any good multi-world type of plugins for Sponge 1.10.2?
<ducasse> Guestie: still wrong channel...
<Guestie> ducasse, oh my God. :\
<Guestie> I'm stupid.
<ducasse> Guestie: we all have those days :)
<hahahha> guys what program should i use on ubuntu that works like microsoft outlook?
<k1l> hahahha: thunderbird
<hahahha> k1l thunderbird is very bad! i tried it and it downloaded every single mail in my inbox! i have a lot of folders in my gmail account
<ducasse> isn't evolution outlook'ish? never used outlook myself, so no clue...
<k1l> hahahha: that is just a config thing then.
<hahahha> k1l any idea how to do this?
<k1l> hahahha: you can set it in the settings for that account what to sync etc. just open the settings and make it matching your usecase
<gravity> hi
<gravity> can anybody help me?
<alpha_> yes
<alpha_> if i have the knowledge to do so
<xrandr_laptop> gravity, please state the nature of the linux emergency
<xrandr_laptop> oh, he left
<joakimk> k1l: uh, so sorry to bug you again, but after ~10 minutes the computer froze. Can move mouse, but nothing else
<k1l> joakimk: hmm
<joakimk> k1l: did a "hard reboot", will try again. But
<joakimk> k1l: working again now... Maybe just a hiccup?
<hertz> Hello
<xrandr_laptop> hello hertz
<glache> hi
<xrandr_laptop> hi glache
<dumle29> So I'm about to put a days worth of work into setting up several CSGO servers, with ebot. Is there any free way I can make that in an easily deployable manner, that isn't hardware specific?
<dumle29> Like, I set it up on my VPS, or alternatively home server, and then when I need it for a LAN, I'll deploy it onto a dedicated server
<hahahha> what's the use of ''home server''?
<hahahha> isn't every pc a server?
<dumle29> can be
<dumle29> but I have a 2U
<joakimk> k1l: I'm hoping it was a one-off problem. Is there any way I now might check that nividia is indeed un-installed?
<joakimk> (and this nouveau is installed)
<ksan02> hello
<glache> hi
<joakimk> k1l: should not have thought that -- there it just happened again :( Full monitor freeze
<joakimk> so, a full re-install of the linux partition is perhaps the best solution?
<Ntemis> can anyone help me kill caja?
<Ntemis> i get caja failing on me every day after updating to 1.16
<Ntemis>  killall caja does nothing
<Ntemis> heeelp
<Ntemis> heeelp?
<Ntemis> i killed caja and now i see no desktop icons
<Ben64> run caja
<Ntemis> run not found
<Ben64> ...
<Ntemis> No command 'run' found, did you mean:
<Ben64> caja
<Ziyad> Wuz good boys
<Ziyad> Who's watching Super Bowl
<Ntemis> caja does nothing
<Ben64> !ot | Ziyad
<ubottu> Ziyad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> Ntemis: which ubuntu version?
<Ntemis> 16.04.1
<Ntemis> ah wait
<joakimk> k1l: thanks again, got to go. I'll get back to the freeze problems later. Thanks for helping me out!
<\9> caja is the desktop and file manager so if you kill that of course your desktop icons go
<dylan_> Hello
<ducasse> Ntemis: ok, so you installed caja from somewhere else and now it fails?
<\9> ducasse: caja is the ubuntu mate desktop and file manager
<Ntemis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23937425/
<Ntemis> somewhere!?!
<ducasse> \9: i know, but xenial does not ship 1.16
<ducasse> !info caja xenial
<ubottu> caja (source: caja): file manager for the MATE desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.7-1 (xenial), package size 908 kB, installed size 3873 kB
<\9> oh.
<\9> i thought the 1.16 was a typo of 16.04
<Ntemis> bash: !info: event not found
<\9> the !info was to trigger the reply from ubottu
<Ntemis> i installed mate 1.16 from official page
<\9> well.. why did you do that?
<Ntemis> because is official?
<ducasse> Ntemis: which page?
<wedgie> Ntemis: pasting commands you don't understand from an irc channel (or anwywhere, for that matter) into your shell is a bad habit.
<\9> Ntemis: official mate maybe. but not official for ubuntu
<Ntemis> yes official mate
<\9> ...
<Ntemis> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/mate-desktop-116-for-xenial-xerus/
<Ntemis> i need to revert then
<\9> that's a PPA
<\9> that is not official yet
<Ntemis> whaat?
<Ntemis> is on the official page of mate ubuntu
<Ntemis> and you say is not official?
<pavlos> Ntemis, I started caja, it popped the File Manager, in a term I typed killall caja and was gone. Running UM 16.04, caja 1.12
<ducasse> Ntemis: "The version of MATE Desktop 1.16 in this PPA..." so ppa, not official.
<Ntemis> pavlos: edi file mou then pethainei me tipota
<Ntemis> *edo
<pavlos> Ntemis, maybe caja 1.16 has some issues
<Ntemis> yeap
<Ntemis> i will revert to official mate version asap
<Ntemis> ppa-purge  ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate is enough for this?
<Ntemis> ok here goes nothing
<Ntemis> downgrading
<Ntemis> ha i got my desktop back
<Ntemis> buggy as hell
<k1l> joakimk, sorry was busy
 * xrandr_laptop wonders how many more packages he has left before the upgrade is done. too bad the command line doesn't give a progress report
<pavlos> Ntemis, you can read about caja issues ... https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/380
<bivo> how can I map a sequence of button presses to either constantly repeat or be tied to a single button press?
<Ntemis> pavlos: i dont use audio files
<Ntemis> i was trying to unmount a sshfs mount
<Ntemis> and caja freaked
<pavlos> Ntemis, some of the comments mention that caja becomes unresponsive, difficult to kill ... reboot
<Ntemis> yes this is my issue
<Ntemis> but i have reverted to 1.14
<Ntemis> PPA purged successfully
<Ntemis> yeah!
<Ntemis> just added my opinion
<Ntemis> thanks pavlos for the thread
<xrandr_laptop> i think it's close to being done
<xrandr_laptop> it's generating boot images
<hahahha> what's the best linux in your opinion? ive tried mint and ubuntu so far, what should i try next?
<Ben64> it's all just preference, but this isn't the channel to discuss other distros, maybe try ##linux
<k1l> hahahha: obviously #ubuntu :) but you might want to ask in ##linux
<hahahha> haha what's so special about ubuntu?
<xrandr_laptop> ubuntu means unity which is something this world could use!
<xrandr_laptop> ah, i liek the launcher bar at the bottom :P
<xrandr_laptop> brb gotta reboot
<xrandr_laptop> ok i wish i didn't do the upgrade
<xrandr_laptop> the unity desktop is all messed up. After I log in I just get a black background, no launcher, no wall papaer. and the windows are lacking controls
<xrandr_laptop> how can I fix this?
<Herbalist> anyone happens to know how i can get an actual GtkCellrenderer mouseclick event, instead of the currently available "activate" event ?s ?
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, any ideas?
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: does guest account work?
<xrandr_laptop> let me check. I'd need to log out and try it
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, if it does, what do i do?
<\9> Herbalist: you won't have much luck getting gtk programming help here, try some gtk channel or forums
<Herbalist> i did.. but noone is talking there
<k1l> if it works there, then login as user again and rename the .config folder to .config.backup and relogin
<xrandr_laptop> ok
<xrandr_laptop> brb
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, no dice
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: so the guest account is messed up too?'
<xrandr_laptop> guest doesn't work, renaming .config to .config.backup doesn't work
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, yes
<k1l> what ubuntu? what video card?
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, i just upgraded from 16.04 lts to ubuntu 16.10
<xrandr_laptop> i had also installed compiz
<xrandr_laptop> should i uninstall compiz?
<k1l> you should not have to install or remove compiz ata ll
<k1l> waht video card? what driver?
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, not sure. it's an older laptop
<xrandr_laptop> AND Vision e1 i think
<k1l> lspci will list the card
<afru_> so. how about we target trump's twitter with a ddos
<xrandr_laptop> k1l, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
<k1l> hmm, i am not familiar with amd, but if 16.04 worked i dont see why 16.10 should not work
<afru_> we're all smart lads and can pull that off
<k1l> afru_: we focus on only ubuntu support in here.
<afru_> i jest.
<skywalker> hi
<calf> hi
<xrandr_laptop> is there a driver i can install for radeon video cards?
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: since the amd video driver is amd_gpu now and is already put into the kernel it should not need to do anything.
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: you could try if "nomodeset" helps you.
<k1l> !nomodeset  | xrandr_laptop
<ubottu> xrandr_laptop: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> xrandr_laptop: but i am not a amd specialists. maybe others in here do know more about
<Housekeeping> is btrfs something similar to windows storage spaces
<k1l> btrfs is a new filesystem. like ntfs just with other features
#ubuntu 2018-01-29
<akik> jas4711: so the mini.iso is missing some install routine you need?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, giving up?
<akik> oh he left
<backnforth> crap
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Nope. awating to see what results booting the liveUSb .
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I told hoh
<backnforth> you told you, I don't know how to do what you asked for
<backnforth> I'm not getting those results
<Bashing-om> backnforth: And I responded that to see the liveUSB boot options . hit any key soon as the firmware screen clears ..........
<backnforth> what's the firmware screen?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: on the old legacy sytems would be eqivalent of the bios boot screen .
<backnforth> is that the grub boot screen?
<Bashing-om> !efi | backnforth
<ubottu> backnforth: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Deihmos> Is the desktop in Ubuntu 17.10 gnome ?
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: Default in 17.10 is wayland optional to boot Xorg .
<ramrebol_> my wifi is working !!   thanks for your attention :)
<Dkeagle> i just checked, when ubuntu server iso start, i say "install ubuntu server"
<Bashing-om> ramrebol_: You do good work :)
<Kon-> Deihmos, yes, Ubuntu 17.10 uses GNOME
<Deihmos> Didn't they say it would be gnome?
<Deihmos> What happened to unity
<Dkeagle> here, all the iso you link to me say "install ubuntu" , it's not what i'm looking for
<Kon-> Unity went away
<Kon-> Bashing-om, he was asking about the desktop environment, not the window manager
<Deihmos> I see. It looked a little more modern graphically
<Kon-> Ubuntu's default GNOME theme looks very much like Unity's
<Deihmos> Where is the theme?
<Deihmos> I just installed 17.10.1
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I see boot from first hard disk whenever I don't boot uefi
<Deihmos> Ok I think I got it.
<Deihmos> I wonder why they ditched unity.
<Dkeagle> nobody here can give me the link to the mini iso to install ubuntu SERVER net install i386 ?
<backnforth> it says boot failed
<akik> Dkeagle: sorry i don't remember what mini.iso install routine includes. what is it missing for your use case?
<Dkeagle> akik, all the mini iso i found install normal ubuntu
<Dkeagle> i need the one to install ubuntu server
<akik> Dkeagle: yea but is some raid or storage setup missing from it?
<akik> Dkeagle: for most purposes the desktop/server differences is just packaging
<Dkeagle> seriously ? there's no difference ?
<akik> Dkeagle: there are differences but the kernel is the same and all the packages
<Dkeagle> i'm gonna use the server with command line in ssh connection, nothing else
<akik> Dkeagle: so what is missing from the mini.iso?
<Dkeagle> i'm just gonna put a ftp server and maybe host my private website on it
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Yuk. hate to say but this is now beyond my abilities as I have but limited experience with EFI systems :(
<Dkeagle> the thing is that i watch some videos about ubuntu server
<Deihmos> Should I use the mvidia drivers ?
<Dkeagle> and every install with ubuntu server iso start with "install ubuntu server"
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I might try Ubuntu 16.04
<Dkeagle> here, all the mini iso i got start with "install ubuntu"
<Dkeagle> is it the same thing ?
<dingir_> damnit how do i add a program to the panel
<dingir_> theres no right click menu
<dingir_> i have made a simple script /home/dingir/start.sh
<dingir_> i want to add this as an icon to the panel on the left
<Bashing-om> backnforth: How new is your hardware ? - but I do endorse 16.04.1 for stability .
<akik> Dkeagle: i'm not sure what you need but for example this machine i'm using, i've installed it from the desktop iso but i'm using it "as a server"
<Dkeagle> akik, the problem is that i have the "ubuntu 17.10.1 server i386", 751mo iso
<Necm> hey
<Necm> i have python2.7  python3.5
<Necm> how i can use 3.5
<Dkeagle> when i launch it, it says "install ubuntu server"
<Dkeagle> but a can't burn that one on a 700mo CD
<Dkeagle> i need the exact same thing, but in mini.iso version (~50 mo)
<akik> Dkeagle: try the mini iso that you were linked to, and if it doesn't satisfy your needs, ask again?
<[Ketchup]> hi, are metapackages safe to remove?
<Dkeagle> akik, tried it on a VM, it installed desktop ubuntu, not server
<Dkeagle> i need the iso who says "install ubuntu server" when it's booted on
<Deihmos> Should I use the Nvidia driver?
<akik> Dkeagle: ok i can't help you with that
<Dkeagle> looks like nobody can... Thanks anyway
<akik> Dkeagle: but you know, if you stop the login manager, you'll get a "server" login
<akik> Dkeagle: then you can configure the network interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<akik> Dkeagle: and all the packages will be the same
<akik> for example i have sshd, smbd, ftpd, stunnel servers on this "desktop" install
<Dkeagle> akik, i"ll try to find a mini iso for ubuntu server, but if i don't find it i'll do that way
<Dkeagle> or i need to find a way to burn 751mo on a 700mo cd...
<kk4ewt> use a dvd
<eaglgenes101> The officially supported way of making a custom image seems to be "do what we did to make our image"
<eaglgenes101> Hope you're ready to dive deep into the tools
<krytarik> Well tbh, they are either just a) burning the wrong image, or b) handling the right one wrong.
<skinux> Will someone please at least tell me if this is the wrong channel to ask about this? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/382fba37f940ff0c58e09f1405f70da6
<skinux> ##java is a programming help only channel and there is no channel for FrostWire
<eaglgenes101> You can search channels via /msg alis LIST <keyword>
<eaglgenes101> Unfortunately a quick search turns some seriously inactive channels
<eaglgenes101> Good luck
<akik> skinux: it says it there. you probably need sun's jre
<eaglgenes101> The relevant channel is ##bittorrent, but it seems rather unpopulated
<eaglgenes101> ^probably
<akik> skinux: luckily sun's jre install is pretty easy, unpack and set JAVA_HOME
<skinux> Thank you. I'm downloading it now.
<Guest70> Hey guys! I just installed ubuntu 16.04 (latest) on a fresh new laptop and unfortunately encountering errors. Hopefully someone can help me! Initially, I found that I can't shut it down normally, when I click to shutdown it freezes there and I end up having to press the power button on the laptop. Now when I try to boot it back up, when I enter my
<Guest70> password, nothing happens! it stays on the background image
<Guest70> If anyone has time, it would be much appreciated!
<jmg8766> i'm trying to get a PyOpenGL to work on ubuntu 17.10 and I keep getting the error "Shader Syntax Error:  vertex 0:1(10): error: GLSL 1.50 is not supported. Supported versions are: 1.10, 1.20, 1.30, 1.00 ES, 3.00 ES, 3.10 ES, and 3.20 ES"
<Guest70> Will stay in this chat for a few hours, hopefully someone can help me! ill tip a few $ in crypto
<notfalco> hey guys, please , I want to install ubuntu encrypted but not using ALL my disk, is there an easy way to do this ?
<metastable> notfalco: Is this because there's already another OS on the disk?
<notfalco> metastable: this is because maybe I'll want a dual boot later, but no ATM, so I want to leave unformatted space
<metastable> notfalco: What would the other OS be if you did dual-boot?
<Kon-> notfalco, I would recommend managing your partitions before starting the installation process. Get your disks partitioned and formatted as you want, and then you can make sure Ubuntu installs in the correct spot
<notfalco> Anything that the same grub on /boot could boot
<notfalco> Kon-: bot that wont make it encrypted, I already tried installing in a encrypted volume made with the installer and failed :( even leaving the /boot unencrypted
<metastable> notfalco: It most certainly can.
<amz> Hi, how can I select ubuntu version to which I want upgrade? I mean I have Ubuntu 14 and want exacly 16.04.2 (no .3 or higher etc)
<metastable> amz: Why?
<amz> bcecause i want this version, have software which only work on this version
<amz> i will deploy digitalocean vps on ubuntu 14 and upgrade to 16.04.2
<metastable> amz: I find that... suspect. Who says it only works with 16.04.2?
<amz> it dont work on 16.04.3 because of other lib versions etc
<metastable> amz: Have you tested this?
<amz> and this is most easy way
<amz> yes
<amz> is this possible to upgrade just to 16.04.2?
<metastable> amz: It's not actually that easy. No, it's not possible.
<Guest70> bro I cant even login with 16.04
<Bashing-om> Guest70: At the login screen, key combo ctl+alt+F2 to gain a console interface, Login here with username and password . Then we see what we can do .
<Guest70> or shut it down
<Guest70> thanks bashing ill try that
<amz> even when 16.04.2 is still supported version?
<metastable> amz: The 16.04 release as a whole is supported. There is nothing in the repos that indicates "this is point release 2."
<metastable> amz: Is this your code, or someone else's?
<amz> https://github.com/Phype/telnet-iot-honeypot
<metastable> amz: Please bear in mind that even if this WERE possible (and it's not), you would still have to worry about keeping the system up to date, which would break it anyway.
<amz> i dont need update this :)
<amz> just need run it, dont care about details :P
<metastable> amz: That kind of mentality is why I get paid so much money...
<Guest70> Bashing-om When I press ctl+alt+f2 at the login screen, with no password entered, the whole thing freezes (cannot enter password or see the console)
<skinux> akik: Installing Sun java didn't resolve the issue
<Bashing-om> Guest70: That suggest a bad install . How did you do the install medium ? Need to verify .
<Guest70> Bashing-om I got the iso from the ubuntu official website, and put it on usb key with rufus
<Guest70> brand new usb key too
<Guest70> I could reinstall
<Guest70> I set a 30gb partition for the install
<Bashing-om> Guest70: check the .iso file: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows . Then next is verify the USB .
<Bashing-om> Guest70: 30 Gogs will be a bit tight, but will do for a starter .
<Bashing-om> gigs*
<metastable> amz: I don't know who told you that that doesn't work on .3, because I'm running it just fine on .3.
<Loshki> amz: perhaps here: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04.2/
<metastable> Loshki: He wants to use DO, you can't use your own images.
<metastable> Loshki: And there's also no reason for him to use an old release.
<phillijw> Can someone help me fix this docker file script? https://github.com/phillijw/ynab/blob/master/Dockerfile ... I'm getting error on the localedef line
<metastable> Loshki: I'm EXTREMELY suspicious of any claim that a specific Ubuntu point release is required, because there's nothing that defines a point release other than "we're gonna package the last X months of security updates so people don't have to download them all."
<Guest70> Bashing-om Thanks for the help, I can confirm that the MD5 is the same as showed here http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<Guest70> How would you suggest testing the usb key?
<Guest70> Also, I found that using the command "certutil -hashfile MD5" on windows worked better, the ones listed in the article linked didnt work
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, Just tried with Ubuntu 16.04 since I read Linux Mint uses Ubuntu 16.04 but still the same error
<Bashing-om> Guest70: Boot from the key, as soon as the firmware screen clears press the escape key ( real small window of opportunity here) -> language screen; escape key to accept the defaults -> boot options screen -> "check disk for defects" .
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: A fresh clean install of ubuntu 16.04 ?
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, Yep, except I did updates
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, the amdgpu-pro drivers might work better on this
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: Updates are good :) .. So remind me what means " but still the same error " .
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, My game is giving graphics that are black and white but mostly black
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: perhaps, but maybe in small steps, as we do not KNOW that amdgpu-PRO has been backported to that series of cards .
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: Let's look and see what driver the installed installed for graphocs ' sudo lshw -C display ' . if it is "radeon" .. well I just do not know what else we can do .
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, do you want me to get amdgpu-pro first?
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: No .. last time we did that .. we could not recover .
<KalEl> what does ubuntu add over debian?
<Guest70> Bashing-om Alright done too, I got "Check finished: no errors found" Would've been surprised since its a brand new laptop too
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/ajaturezan.pl
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, It says Ri 270/270 but I have an R9 270
<backnforth_> stupid me lol
<backnforth_> yeah that's right
<Guest50696> hello
<Bashing-om> Guest70: I am at a loss then as to why you can not progress past the login screen .
<Guest50696> how have u been guys
<Guest70> Bashing-om Ok thanks for the help still, Ill see if I can found a solution
<Guest70> if anyone else see's this and helps me resolve ill give a tip
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: what kernel - uname -r '? As I am aware that amdgpu driver must be kernel 4.7 and above . As the installer did install radeon, - rather than amdgpu -  I am sceptical that any other will work .
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, 4.13.0-32-generic
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, I'm going to install linuxmint and try that again. I can give you system details of that if you want
<cfhowlett> !mint | backnforth_ mint isn't supported or discussed in this channel because it is not ubuntu.
<ubottu> backnforth_ mint isn't supported or discussed in this channel because it is not ubuntu.: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<backnforth_> well I could pm it then
<Bashing-om> backnforth_: But .. mint we do not support .. will get no help here in that event . Mint does things we do not know about .
<backnforth_> Bashing-om, that's fine.. I'm just looking for a gaming system that works at the moment. I won't come here then.
<cfhowlett> backnforth_, happily, mint does have a channel for you:  #linuxmint-help
<TrentP> What is the name of Ubuntu's new experimental hypervisor designed to work like LXD but for actual real virtual machines?
<PxxxS_PxxxY> is it still recommended to use acpi call to disable the discrete GPU ? As per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics ?
<BigBallsBigCock> I like Ubuntu
 * BigBallsBigCock uses Ubuntu 
<TrentP> "multipass" in case anyone else is wondering, installable as a snap apparently
<cfhowlett> change your nick BigBallsBigCock - this is a family friendly channel
<User__> I have a few terminal console opened but I cannot access them. Why? is it a bug?
<cfhowlett> more info needed User__
<User__> The terminal consoles are in my menu bar on the left
<cfhowlett> multiple session?  or multiple tabs in the same console
<User__> I click on them, but they don't open
<User__> they show up as preview, but I am unable to access them
<User__> When I press alt+tab, I can see them also, but when I click on any of them, the screen shows the desktop instead
<User__> I think multisessions
<User__> Several terminals
<phillijw> trying to convert a docker script from 15.04 to 16.04 and receiving this. Anyone know why? cannot create /etc/sudoers.d/docker: Directory nonexistent
<phillijw> while running this: echo "docker ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" > /etc/sudoers.d/docker
<metastable> The /etc/sudoers.d directory doesn't exist.
<phillijw> yeah but like... why did 15.04 assume it existed and that worked but now 16.04 it doesn't exist?
<phillijw> I guess waht I'm asking is .. is there an equivalent command that works in 16.04?
<metastable> phillijw: I'm not sure, because the sudo package in 16.04 assumes the existence of that directory.
<phillijw> Ah.. maybe sudo isn't even installed? Hrmph
<metastable> That would explain it.
<phillijw> bingo
<RoadRunner|2> Not getting sound in youtube or in a flash player plugin in Firefox (sound from audio or video players is fine). Using Xubuntu 16.04 with latest software updates.
<phillijw> RoadRunner|2: pretty sure I had same issues. I just used chrome instead (if you're looking for a quick easy "fix")
<cfhowlett> I chromium-browser is also an option
<RoadRunner|2> also, tied "ps -x | grep pulseaudio" with no improvement...
<RoadRunner|2> I am used to firefox so, I'd rather figure this out if not too complex...
<Megaf> Hi all, does ubuntu has something like deb.debian.org?
<Megaf> a server side automatic mirror direction thing to the fastest mirror
<RoadRunner|2> phillijw: here's what happened after I killed the problem process: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26481641/
<Megaf> been googling for a while already, it's a mess, that's why I'm asking
<stephenm> cls
<RoadRunner|2> cfhowlett: regarding chromium, isn't it developed by Google?
<cfhowlett> it is.  just none of the google branding i.e. "opensource" google browser
<falcom> I'm trying to "Try Ubuntu" using live usb. It prompt for username/pw. Using "ubuntu" and an empty password will blink (like it logon successfully) but will show the login screen again
<falcom> what's wrong?
<RoadRunner|2> cfhowlett: to me google is synonumous with "big brother" so I'd rather stay loyal to ff if I can :)
<cfhowlett> in either case, use incongnito and review your privacy settings
<ballpen> any rsync user over here?
<RoadRunner|2> thank you for that option; I'll use it as a last resort; but I am puzzled why such a large team as in Firefox can't figure out what seems to be a common problem?
<RoadRunner|2> cfhowlett: I am now wondering if Ubuntu people will refer me to #Firefox...
<krytarik> Megaf: There is https://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror/37754#37754 , but it's based on location rather than fastest.
<Bashing-om> Megaf: GUI way: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-select-the-fastest-mirror-for-ubuntu-download . CLI Way: https://blog.kmonsoor.com/ubuntu-update-apt-get-server-to-use-fastest-mirror/ .
<Megaf> Bashing-om, so the answer is no
<Megaf> Thanks
<RoadRunner|2> phillijw: could I trouble you for another possible solution to the sound under Firefox problem?
<falcom> on my ubuntu live, when i login, it's looping. anyone know the reason / solution?
<phillijw> RoadRunner|2: i'm definitely not the person to ask!
<Bashing-om> falcom: This happen after a upgrade ?
<falcom> this is ubuntu live (cd/usb)
<falcom> Bashing-om: i was able to go to the tty after choosing "try ubuntu" (not installation). try to login via tty. i login successfully and it shows the usual prompt, but it will show the login prompt again
<hitman1> Hi
<hitman1> sudo apt-get update is stucking at 93%.
<RoadRunner|2> phillijw: any particular individual I should be hunting down on this?
<Bashing-om> falcom: I am unaware of any need to "log into" a liveDVD/USB . What is the use case here ?
<kmuncie> clear
<falcom> Bashing-om: i want to use the usual tools they offer in it, but to do that i have to login, and im stuck in the login screen
<hitman1> Also I can't install anything - I am getting unable to locate <package-name>
<Bashing-om> falcom: Sorry, in all my years of using 'buntu and booting many liveDVDs many times ; I have never had the need to "log into" the liveDVD , I am having that difficulty following your thought process here ,
<david_> hi
<catsoesh2> .
<Zythyr> Question: I edited the fstab file and put "nofail" for my /home partition. This partition is "encrypted". During boot it doesn't mount the "/home" partition becasue I am guessing I didn't decrypt the partition. However, the moment I descrypt the partition by doing "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data", will Ubuntu try to mount the /home partition or will I have to do it manually?
<KalEl> how do i list all unsigned drivers that are currently installed?
<lotuspsychje> KalEl: ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available
<KalEl> thanks
<bwa> hai
<bwa> hai
<Guddu> Can i connect to a client's network using Cisco VPN Client in ubuntu? (Currently that's how i do it in Windows)
<Guddu> Does Ubuntu has Cisco VPN Client install?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | Guddu
<ubottu> Guddu: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Guddu> Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager-vpnc | Guddu you might need this aswell
<ubottu> Guddu you might need this aswell: network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-4 (artful), package size 107 kB, installed size 668 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Guest70> Bashing-om Reinstalling fixed it, I'm not sure but it might be due to the position of the USB key, it was being slightly pushed by an object during first install. Now on another set of problem hahahah
<fishcooker> when this warning "apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts." will be removed
<Bashing-om> Guest70: :) progress made, one giant leap for Guest70 .
<Guest70> hehehe yes, going forward is the key
<Guest70> After installing a few programs, I dual booted back into windows to shrink the win partition to give more to ubuntu, when I launched ubuntu back after logging now I can only see background and mouse moving
<bayman> I see this entry in my syslog, how do i find and remove the cron job?: Jan 28 22:10:01 limelight CRON[17695]: (www-data) CMD ([ -x /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh ] && /usr/share/awstats/tools/update.sh)
<Guest70> Trying a few solutions online atm
<geirha> bayman: It's probably in /etc/cron.d/ though there are multiple places it could be
<bayman> oo i see awstats file in /etc/cron.d, do i just rm it?
<geirha> yes, or rename it to something like awstats.disabled  to disable it
<geirha> If the filename contains a '.', it gets ignored
<Bashing-om> Guest70: Did you mess with the ubuntu partition(s) in any way ? - then verify /etc/fstab UUIDs per ' sudo blkid ' .
<Guest70> Bashing-om I did not, I only shrinked windows partition (biggest one, not easy to be mistaken)
<dirgeable> Hi! Just installed ubuntu. I cannot see notifications in the top right, they are black on black. i tried to get this https://launchpad.net/notifyconf but on make install i get this error https://launchpad.net/notifyconf. is there a better way?
<lotuspsychje> dirgeable: wich ubuntu version?
<Bashing-om> Guest70: Can not see how resizing just Windows could then have effected the ubuntu install .
<dirgeable> hhm got it installed but not doing anything
<Zythyr> I am creating partitions for Ubuntu install. I am going to have two partitions, one for system and one for home. Is there a general standard practice or rule of thmb if the SWAP partition should be the last partition or before the system partition?
<Guest70> Bashing-om Likewise, I think it's a bigger issue, if this keeps happening I will have to dig deeper
<jusss> does Wayland work with other de except gnome?
<Guest70> Reinstalling once again
<bencc> how much time it usually takes for choromium package to upgrade after chrome release?
<ducasse> jusss: just kde. the de needs to be explicitly written to work with wayland, they won't automatically just work
<jusss> ducasse: does kubuntu 17.10 use wayland?
<jusss> I found that vlc or florence doesn't work on wayland with gnome3
<ducasse> jusss: not by default, at least
<jusss> so I'm tring use kde
<jusss> ducasse: there're only 'ubuntu' and 'ubuntu on Xorg' on the login page, what's 'ubuntu'?
<jusss> I assume it is wayland, am I right?
<ducasse> i guess so, i don't use gnome myself so i'm not sure
<jusss> ducasse: what you're using
<ducasse> i3
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i fix https://gist.github.com/anonymous/73cab9b4ac24889344b7286c629c8974 ?
<neure> seems like /boot is full
<neure> there are multiple vmlinuz, initrd etc files there
<neure> what is correct way to clean up /boot?
<RyoshiKayo> is the rm everything that you're not using iirc
<RyoshiKayo> rm everything that you're not using iirc *
<RyoshiKayo> english
<neure> i'll try sudo apt autoremove
<RyoshiKayo> ye
<neure> that made some room
<ducasse> do _not_ manually rm things that are managed by apt, that's horrible advice
<neure> how do i fix broken packages?
<ducasse> broken how?
<neure> the failed install left something broken (my paste link) and i now get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<neure>  linux-image-extra-4.10.0-42-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic but it is not going to be installed
<ducasse> try 'sudo apt install -f'
<RyoshiKayo> After you install a kernel, is there anything you have to do other than update-grub?
<neure> it did something
<neure> now update and upgrade is happy
<jink> RyoshiKayo: Normally, you don't even have to do that, apt-get will do it for you in the post-install steps.
<RyoshiKayo> hmm
<RyoshiKayo> I'm trying to install 4.14.0-041400
<RyoshiKayo> I'm getting an HDMI bug that seems to be the same with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734084
<ducasse> RyoshiKayo: you don't need to update-grub manually, the packaging does it for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734084 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Update Causes HDMI Port to Stop Working" [High,Confirmed]
<RyoshiKayo> supposed to be in mainline 4.14
<RyoshiKayo> supposed to be fixed in *
<RyoshiKayo> man I can type
<TheEagerPadawan> Hi gents, whenever i run some audio i only hear white noise. I don't know if the new kernel updates have something to do with it.
<animesh> hi
<snipermax> anyone can give me a turtorial of VIM?
<senaps> no ifconfig in ubuntu anymore? i don't have it in 17.10
<TheEagerPadawan> @snipermax: just typ vimtutor in a cli
<ikonia>  /win 7
<nimda_> Hi everyone, I am using ubuntu 16.04.3 and glusterfs 3.13. I am seeing a huge amount of futex calls and errors on the system and it takes all the cpu time. I am stuck and I can't release why this is happening
<Ben64> looks like 16.04 comes with 3.7.6
<JoeLlama> okay so like I installed the full ubuntu 16.04 on an intel atom 1.6 GHz with 2G RAM and it works pretty nicely but it is a little slow... still not bad.
<JoeLlama> what are the two types of ubuntu that are good on slower machines with low ram?
<JoeLlama> and how do they differ from 16.04?
<dax> lubuntu. some people add xubuntu to that list but xubuntu is not particularly designed to be low-resource-using
<dax> lubuntu 16.04 and ubuntu 16.04 are the same base with different desktop environments
<dax> (lubuntu is LXDE, ubuntu is unity (based on GNOME))
<vijaikumar> Hi guys
<vijaikumar> I have xubuntu 16.10 in one of my machines
<vijaikumar> I think plug is officially pulled on it
<vijaikumar> I can't update my apt cache
<vijaikumar> I am trying to upgrade it to any newer version
<vijaikumar> But it keeps giving me errors
<ikonia> just explain the problem
<vijaikumar> Any suggestions ?
<Guest51104> show error with http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> share any errors in pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Guest51104> ikonia :D
<vijaikumar> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/W7uI2lqt/
<ikonia> so - we told you to use pastebin.ubuntu.com and you use something diferent
<vijaikumar> sudo do-release-upgrade
<ikonia> vijaikumar: ok, so the error is clear
<ikonia> you can't go directly between those two versions
<Ben64> 16.10 had it's 'plug pulled' 6 months ago
<vijaikumar> Is there anyway for me to atleast jump to 17.04 ?
<Ben64> 17.04 is dead now too
<vijaikumar> So the only solution is to reinstall then ?
<dingir_> hi
<Ben64> that's the best one
<ikonia> why not just wait for the next LTS release
<dingir_> i want to create a shortcut to /home/dingir/start.sh and that it runs it in a terminal
<dingir_> how do i do that.. i used to right click create new and click "run in terminal"
<ikonia> and you should be able to move between them
<vijaikumar> ikonia: i can't install anything
<dingir_> dont know how anymore.. using 17.10
<Ben64> ikonia: 16.10 isn't lts
<ikonia> Ben64: I've just twigged it was 16.10 not 04 he's on
<Ben64> :)
<ikonia> used the name not the number
<Ben64> i've never done an eol upgrade, let alone eol to another eol release, idk how those work out
<ikonia> its not something you want is it really
<dingir_> any clue
<strk> Err:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release --  404  Not Found
<strk> what happened ?
<strk> is 17.04 already too old ?
<Ben64> yep
<strk> seriously ?
<Ben64> indeed
 * strk ignores Ben64
<Ben64> neato
<Ben64> answered questions accurately and get ignored for it
<strk> ok, didn't really ignore you, but was tempted - are you _really_ saying that 17.04 is too old ?
<strk> guess it was my fault in using non-LTS version
<Ben64> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Ben64> non-lts releases have 9 months of support
 * strk tries do-release-upgrade and hopes for the best
<strk> thanks Ben64, and sorry for not trusting you (I'm not a frequent visitor of this channel)
<Ben64> np
<strk> 2014 packages are going to be upgraded.
<strk> let's go, 45 minutes of download estimated
<strk> looks like it's going to "artful" (is that 17.10?)
<strk> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<ph88> hey guys, i try to play a windows game with wine .. the game starts and i hear music but the background stays pink. Anything i can do about this ?
<strk> ph88: join the wine users community and ask there (it is what I'd do)
<ph88> are they on freenode ?
<Ben64> #winehq
<dingir_> im adding a .desktop file to /home/dingir/Desktop but icon wont show up and when i click it wont execute
<dingir_> i did chmod +x on it
<dingir_> whats so complicated creating a shortcut
<geirha> sounds like it doesn't detect it as a desktop file, then
<ph88> maybe logout login ?
<dingir_> argh
<dingir_> also where a good place to start i want to share my drives on network
<dingir_> between linux box
<dingir_> i looked for "network file system" but dont find
<hanabishi> hello
<hanabishi> please advice me about Download management or download helper
<ducasse> !nfs | dingir_
<ubottu> dingir_: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<melvinsg> \q
<iulian_> Hello did in Ubuntu dbus service org.mpris.clementine still exist ?
<bca8> Hi - what is the best way to hardering the sysme ?
<bca8> system*
<frostschutz> bca8, cast it in concrete
<strk> you can see he did already
<BillD73> lol
<dingir_> i have 2 hard drive that do not auto mount on boot
<dingir_> i have to go to "other locations" in file browser and click on it for it to be mounted
<dingir_> how do i make sure that these drives get mounted automatically at boot?
<hanabishi> good bye eveyone
<hanabishi> i'm back
<BillD73> dingir_: simplest way(GUI) would be disks program, use the "gear" icon after slelecting the drive and edit the mount options
<BillD73> dingir_: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/07/mount-partitions-automatically-ubuntu-14-04/
<BillD73> i just loooked and GUI is pretty much exactly the same from 14 to 16  cannot tell you about 17
<strk> dingir_: manual way would be (I think) to edit /etc/fstab
<zozo> hey guys, I have a strange behavior on my 16.04 box: I can make only a few keystrokes on my keyboard before it gets interrupted. Also in tty1 I'm constantly have ^@ character printed, even with unplugged keyboard
<dingir_> ok thanks
<strk> zozo: sounds like an hardware problem, can you try a livedvd or usb key to see if the problem (that one or similar) persists ?
<BillD73> dingir_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions This details command line mounting etc
<zozo> strk, I've tried different keyboards, problem persists. But I've tried to drop into grub menu, -- cant say for sure if problem exists there, because grub menu does not allow me to print more than one char per key press
<zozo> just truing to find entry point from where to start debug
<BillD73> zozo: have you tried and alt tty?
<dingir_> ok
<zozo> BillD73, alt tty?
<zozo> what does it mean?
<strk> alternative tty ? ALT-F2 ?
<zozo> well, yeah
<zozo> the same result
<strk> do you get the char printed there too ?
<strk> because you mentioned "tty1" ..
<zozo> yeah, right. sorry. so any of ttys are affected
<zozo> and I think that any GUI apps also receiving this character, but since it's control char, it's invisible
<strk> I suspect no app ever gets it
<strk> and it's rather an output-only thing
<strk> something writing nulls to console
<zozo> but I cant clear string via pressing backspace
<strk> right, because it's not an input
<BillD73> zozo: Xserver is usually on tty6   so you can do CTRL ALT F1 login and try your keyboard out. if alls well then we can look into a wrong keyboard
<strk> so it doesn't end in stdin buffer
<zozo> I mean, only few chars will be wiped, and then cursor will stop
<strk> are you in a framebuffer ?
<BillD73> strk: try to put your details into one line.
<zozo> "are you in a framebuffer ?" how can I check that?
<BillD73> zozo: were the chars same in your alt tty? random inputs to console?
<zozo> tty1 constantly recive ^@ char. So other ttys. And if I'm typing -- all the text just mixed up. Like this : "login: ^@^@zoz^@o"
<BillD73> zozo: ok
<zozo> btw, this behavior not when I'm on ssh
<zozo> only physical presence
<strk> zozo: that confirms the problem is with the "console", not with the tty - framebuffer you should be able to tell from `dmsg` (it's a kernel support to start console in framebuffer)
<zozo> ok, let me check
<strk> dmesg  | grep -i framebuffer # here I get: [    0.896960] efifb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, using 8128k, total 8128k
<zozo>  vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffff998701800000, using 5824k, total 5824k
<BillD73> strk: wont the framebuffer be independent of our differences in hardwares?
<BillD73> hers mine     [    2.290175] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffabd400600000, using 1920k, total 1920k
<BillD73> compact laptop keyboard with pad
<zozo> so should I trace `vesafb` somehow?
<BillD73> zozo: what kind of keyboard? locale language?
<zozo> it's usb keyboard, but I was switching to another one
<zozo> as about locale -- seems that doesn't matter
<zozo> let me check
<zozo> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en
<strk> maybe framebuffer doesn't matter though, as you see a character printed as if it was part of the *text* output stream
<strk> is the character ^@ (usually representing a NULL) always printed where the cursor is ?
<zozo> it continues even without keyboard at all
<strk> does it stop if you unload USB related kernel modules ? (beware you'd get locked out)
<strk> "it continues" means it also advances the cursor at every new incoming null ?
<zozo> after ALT+F1 I constantly see ^@ get printed, one char per second, approx
<strk> and one near the other, till it wraps to next line ?
<strk> as if it was actually sent by a keyboard
<zozo> didn't wait so long.
<zozo> going to check line wrap and unload driver
<zozo> brb
 * strk suspects a bug in the keyboard driver (or onboard chip...)
<zozo> so.. here are new info:
<zozo> left arrow gives me ^[[D
<strk> that's ok, expected
<zozo> enter key press just do what it should -- new line
<zozo> and ^@ are wrapping around after reaching end of line
<strk> well, at least long time ago it was expected, nowadays it doensn't do it for me anymore :>
<zozo> also, keyboard was working fine (I mean without this bug) some time ago, week or so.
<strk> try ^.
<zozo> seems to be related to system update
<strk> CTRL-.
<zozo> what should I expect?
<strk> ^@ printed
<strk> (not sure about this one, but I remember having seen it)
<strk> did you try unloading the USB drivers ?
<strk> I've sometimes saw ^@ (null) in logs when concurrent inputs arrived
<strk> so for example could it be 2 different drivers are sending the input at the same time ?
<zozo> ctrl-. does nothing
<zozo> ctrl-/ wipes one cahr
<zozo> "did you try unloading the USB drivers ?" not yet
<strk> also consider the liveDVD boot, so you get a different kernel and set of modules
<zozo> "lsmod | grep usb" gives me "usbhid                 49152  0  hid                   118784  2 hid_generic,usbhid"
<zozo> should I unload all of them?
<BillD73> zozo: no
<geirha> what does echo "$TERM" output?
<zozo> xterm
<geirha> there's your problem, then
<zozo> lol
<geirha> something's overwriting the TERM variable. Probably .bashrc
<zozo> how can I check that its exactly that?
<multifractal> If there's some problem with one's Ubuntu installation, is it possible to use the USB stick to "repair" the installation i.e. re-install system files but keep user files from ~/ ?
<geirha> zozo: you could try   PS4='+ $BASH_SOURCE:$LINENO:' bash -xlic ''   and see if you see TERM getting assigned at some point.
<zozo> whoa!
<zozo> is it some kind of tracing bash script?
<geirha> the -x enables xtrace mode, yes
<zozo> nice
<strk> geirha: you mean if I set TERM=xterm from a console I'd start getting ^@ chars printed ?
<xenoix> Multifractal, when you boot ubuntu there should be an option to start in recovery. And try to fix it from there
<xenoix> It has worked for me multiple times
<zozo> that's kind of weird statement, because on the other box i don't have such behavior with xterm set
<multifractal> xenoix: OK but is that the general principle of "recovery"? It should replace system files but leave the user documents alone?
<strk> zozo: /etc/termcap would also have a role in that case I guess (but I'd ask geirha to argument)
<zozo> geirha: so If i create new user with standard bash shell (without TERM reassignments) It would be possible to eliminate this hypothesis ?
<xenoix> multifractal. I'm by no means a linux "expert" but i usually just make a backup with the built in tool to another computer, then i do the updates on ubuntu and try to restart. If that doesn't work i do the upgrade command and try it all over.
<geirha> Different terminals have different escape sequences. While a subset of xterm will also work on the virtual consoles, others will cause weird behaviors
<zozo> that strange, but I don't have /etc/termcap
<zozo> but I do have files in "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtermcap.[a|so]
<geirha> termcap is old, terminfo is the new one
<xenoix> Does anyone know how to hide the disconnect and join messages, i'm using irssi
<geirha> xenoix: try #irssi
<xenoix> Thx gierha ^^
 * strk is old (as termcap)
<strk> xenoix: smartfilter.pl is what I use (works great)
<zozo> guys, I don't know if ti's enough: I've changed TERM=rxvt in .zshrc jsut to check
<zozo> ^@ still there. Should I reboot?
<strk> try TERM=linz
<strk> but make sure you enabled those traces, in case something overrides that TERM
<strk> TERM=linux (sorry
<geirha> zozo: you should not modify TERM from the shell at all. It's the terminal emulator that sets TERM to indicate what capabilities it has
<xenoix> Geirha, #irssi helped me thanks
<__rob> hi
<xenoix> Hi ^^
<__rob> I have a server running on 16.10 yakkety and it has slowly become more important then originally intended
<__rob> starting to have problems finding packages for it too
<zozo> geirha: what is the right way to change TERM to linux?
<__rob> what is the easiest path to upgrade this to the latest LTS version
<__rob> do-release-upgrade doesn't work atall to artful
<geirha> zozo: to remove the overwriting of it from the shell's rc files
<__rob> and It wouldn't have been an LTS version
<BeforeClick> does anyone know a tutorial on how to install metasploit that doesn't require additional PPAs?
<Erayaydin> Hello, when I use `nc -l 80` its not work. But if I use `nc -l -p 80` its work. Is there any change in nc?
<Erayaydin> what I cant use only -l
<Erayaydin> I remember its work before
<zozo> geirha: I've checked this PS4 trick and didn't find any TERM reassignment
<geirha> Erayaydin: there are different implementations of nc with slightly different syntax
<geirha> zozo: I assumed you were using bash, but apparenly you used zsh
<Erayaydin> geirha: is this because of distro or netcat self?
<typecho> vvv
<zozo> geirha -- you're right, but i don't know how did you..
<zozo> I've switched back to bash, but still problem is here
<zozo> which driver should I unload to check it?
<geirha> Erayaydin: apt search ^netcat    there's -traditional and -openbsd, you're probably used to the other one than the one you currently have installed
<strk> geirha: for a test, shouldn't setting TERM back to linux manually work ?
<geirha> yes
<strk> zozo: see if that helps before moving on ^
<JoeLlama> ok thanks dax (delayed response)
<zozo> strk: no luck
<zozo> which module could I remove?
<strk> did you check it is not overridden ?
<zozo> yes, i did
<zozo> in all this output I do not see any appearance of TERM
<__rob> https://askubuntu.com/questions/996768/upgrade-from-yakkety-yak-ubuntu-16-10-when-its-end-of-life
<__rob> using this answer to upgrade
<__rob> commented out the lines in the python upgrade script
<__rob> and it now finds zesty, problem now is it errors calculating the upgrade
<strk> zozo: echo $TERM # still gives you "linux" ?
<zozo> right
<zozo> seems like deadend
<__rob> "Can't install 'xubuntu-core' "
<zozo> I don't want to reinstall whole system because of that
<strk> if you have a way to hard-reboot you could try the unload *all* usb modules
<zozo> yeah, I can reboot it via button
<__rob> thats the last lines of my apt upgrade log for anyone that might be able to help me https://pastebin.com/3pjMKpCi
<zozo> how can I get a list of all usb modules?
<__rob> from /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<strk> lsmod | grep usb
<strk> another idea could be checking who has /dev/console open - fuser /dev/console - check out fuser `tty`
<zozo> also, I've tried old keyboard, analog one. and I can't plug it. I mean, it doesn't work
<BillD73> zozo: I believe you have to boot with analog keyboard connected
<zozo> another box works fine with hotplug
<zozo> but I can check
<strk> "analog" means non-usb ?
<zozo> yeah
<BillD73> zozo: lucky you, i never had any luck doing that lol
<strk> maybe that's how you broke the keyboard hardware ?
<zozo> no, it's different machines
<strk> so that it now sends unknown power signals translated to ^@ in your console output ?
<strk> ah, "pity" (for the debugging of problem)
<zozo> strk: yeah, I still have this ^@ chars
<zozo> going to check 2 things: unload usb drivers, and install another one kernel
<BillD73> zozo: are you ssh in to machine producing ^@ ?
<strk> BillD73: nope (he already said)
<strk> zozo: also check TERM in your ssh sessions
<zozo> ssh session TERM is linux
<zozo> going to unload modules
<strk> one more point for geirha idea of it being dependent on TERM ...
<BillD73> zozo: I would ssh in from working machine, unload the module usbhid , unpug the usb keybrd, shutdown via sudo shutdown, wait 10 or 15 secs, plug usb keyboard back in, boot and try again
<zozo> well, I've unloaded module
<zozo> but without unplugging
<BillD73> zozo: if the kyboard fails to respond, ssh in and check  the lsmod | grep usb and see if it loaded usbhid again during boot
<oerheks> or walk over there, plug in your keyboard you are working on, etc etc
<oerheks> :-D
<BillD73> something is corrupting something somehwhere.
<zozo> so here is what I did: ssh from another machine, unload usb modules, and checked tt1: The ^@ are still there
<zozo> "something is corrupting something somehwhere."!!! you're rught!!
<zozo> right*
<BillD73> i just hotswapped my usb wireless keyboard with a usb wired on my tower and had no issues
<zozo> so, we are out of ideas, right?
<BillD73> zozo: thought
<BillD73> zozo: how old is the kybrd and do you eat around it? clean it regularly?
<BillD73> "gamer" kybrds tend to get a lot of skin oils built up around the actuator
<BillD73> and dust lol
<zozo> BillD73: I've tried another one -- result the same
<BillD73> ok
<zozo> and another one is working one
<zozo> also ^@ repeating even without keyboard (with unplugged) so I don't think that problem is in dirty keyboard
<BillD73> hmmm
<zozo> just trying to understand what are layers between actually typing and displaying chars there
<zozo> I've read TTY demystifying some time ago, but don't think that it could help me here
<zozo> http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/tty/
<zozo> demystified -- sorry
<francois_> salut
<francois_> bonjour
<xenoix> I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago.... Grabbed the latest updates and everything worked... I have no idea why zozo
<xenoix> zozo: which shell are you using?
<zozo> bash \ zsh
<strk> zozo: you mentioned ^@ also appears when you *unplug* the keyboard, didn't you ?
<BillD73> zozo: seen a bug report for it as well just, diff character "5". also have you tried disabling keyrepeat in gui or bios?
<strk> so how much food you keep in your keyboard is irrelevant
<BillD73> strk:  yeah I missed that part
<xenoix> strk: haha
<zozo> strk: yeah, ^@ continues with and without keyboard
<BillD73> zozo: though those bug rprts were for wireless logitechs
<zozo> "keyrepeat in gui or bios" -- I was playing with keyboard's repeat time and dely time or what do you call that settings.
<zozo> it just changes number of characters I can get just pressing any key
<zozo> holidng*
<BillD73> kbdrate yeah
<zozo> ok, so I gonna do full upgrade
<BillD73> zozo: test.  open a windowed term and then another window, say a picture. resize where you can see both and then take focus away from term by click pic window
<BillD73> watch term and see if it continues inputting ^@
<oerheks> change it back then .. really, is it so hard ?
<BillD73> oerheks: lol
<oerheks> wait, trolls always come up with something they did but didn't mention before.. and ignore it right after they mention it..
<zozo> BillD73: ^@ only in tty
<zozo> not in emulated
 * oerheks wanders off
<zozo> xenoix: what was your updates which fixed that?
<ang310> hi all I would like to Add custom color to directory listings.
<ang310> I have created a .dircolors folder
<ang310> and throw in there a theme for directory listings
<ang310> then 'source .bashrc' but nothing seems to happen
<ang310> anyone has a suggestion?
<jami> Is there something wrong with the ubuntu 17.10 repos? I just tried to update my lists but some server are not available? E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_4.13.0-31.34_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<deem> jami: nope. working fine here
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<oerheks> jami, old verion, current sec update is 4.13.0-32.35 https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=artful&keywords=linux-libc-dev
<gandrusjacopo> oi
<lucentimattia> bella
<gandrusjacopo> copiamo
<lucentimattia> seeeee
<gandrusjacopo> come stronzi
<BillD73> zozo: do as oerheks mentioned, put your kbdrate back to what is was before hand and try it again
<metastable>  export BYOBU_CHARMAP=UTF-8 ; . ~/.bashrc
<metastable> Doh.
<metastable> Sorry about that.
<jami> hm
<oerheks> jami, if update errors persist, change mirror? or wait a few minutes, this could be a mirror getting updates
<ang310> :/p
<ang310> \p
<jami> oerheks: it was a docker image issue :) docker pull and the lists where up to date
<barcode> hi. i have a question regarding ubuntu 18: will versions of included packages change for the final release? (e.g. cmake is 3.9 at on the nightly. will it be 3.10 on the final release)
<al2o3-cr> is it right to put xinput commands in .xinitrc?
<akik> al2o3-cr: if it works, it's right
<al2o3-cr> akik: it's not working though, i have to issuse sh .xinitrc when logged in
<akik> al2o3-cr: although i think the correct file now is either .xsession or .xsessionrc
<akik> it's changed from year to year
<al2o3-cr> akik: ok i'll try them thanks.
<sadtaco> How do I run a script at startup if I'm running a system headless so there isn't actually a user logging in until SSHing in?
<zozo> BillD73: changing the rate is not affecting ^@ presence
<akik> sadtaco: you can put the commands into /etc/rc.local and run: sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<zozo> I will try later load from livecd
<sadtaco> Oh. And that can be pointed to execute something in the user's directory and it should execute it fine, yeah?
<sadtaco> For some reason I thought that only ran on login
<akik> sadtaco: you can use a command like "su - username -c command"
<akik> sadtaco: if the command requires tty access you might need to use "nohup command &" to handle it
<akik> sadtaco: i.e. the command stays running but doesn't become a daemon itself
<barcode> are ubuntu 18 package versions already frozen (the schedule is after FeatureDefinitionFreeze but before FeatureFreeze)? if ubuntu 18 package versionss are not frozen, where can i request for a package to be updated for the final release?
<sadtaco> Well who executes /etc/rc.local?  If I chmod +x my bash script in user directory, it should execute it fine, no?
<akik> barcode: support in #ubuntu+1
<akik> sadtaco: root
<sadtaco> Well then yeah. Alright
<BillD73> zozo: ok  sorry, Im at a loss.  The only tiem i ever experienced this as a with a logitect wireless keyboard and mouse connecting to a IR via usb on win Xp pro years ago.  unplugged the USB section turned of board and mouse, swapped batteries, pulgged in and turn on and it was fixed, but thisis not oyur case since your using a wired usb keyboard
<zozo> BillD73 thanks anyway
<zozo> I'm gonna try further
<dingir_> quick question..
<dingir_> how comes "sudo passwd root" allows me, as a normal user, to change the root password?
<dingir_> if i add another account someone could change my root password?1
<BillD73> dingir_  have you used zudo and supplied root password in the current session?
<BillD73> err sudo
<dingir_> no, sudo passwd root asks for my user password
<dingir_> i enter my login passowrd, then it asks for NEW UNIX password
<akik> dingir_: the command "sudo passwd root" literally means, use the root account to change root user's password
<BillD73> dingir_:  that seems normal to me.  you had to supply sudo password first
<dingir_> so anyone with sudo access can change the root password?
<BillD73> dingir_ so long as they now the root password
<wrq7253> anyone with (unrestricted) sudo access *is* root
<dingir_> if i add an account for "user1" with password "user1234" then user1 can run "sudo passwd root" and enter "user1234" as password to change the root password....
<akik> dingir_: don't give other users full sudo access but limit them to only the commands you want them to run as root
<dingir_> hrm confused a bit but ok
<dingir_> i find it odd i could changer the root password with my login password
<akik> dingir_: sudo configuration can limit everything a user can do
<wrq7253> BillD73: they don't even need to know the root password: sudo sh -c "echo root:root | chpasswd"
<akik> dingir_: by default ubuntu lets the initial user run all commands as root
<dingir_> ok
<fallingau> hey i seem to be having an issue with ubuntu's firewall ?
<fallingau> installed gufw, run it and nothing ever pops up
<fallingau> sudo ufw status shows inactive but for some reason deluge seems to be getting blocked
<oerheks> fallingau, sudo ufw enable # should enable it
<oerheks> on 17.10 the Gufw tool is not visible, i noticed, like synaptic :-(
<fluri> I have the following problem: I wanted to format my pendrive using the disk application. Unfortunatly, I accidently selected the wrong disk and erasing partitions. I, accidentally, deleted two partitions on my main disk. I am wondering now what partitions I deleted. There are still two big partitions/logical volumes (containing the actual data) intact. They are labeled as LUKS (which seems to be the encrypted file system) and LVM2 both 
<fluri> The disk itself is 256G
<akik> oerheks: is it the problem with sudo apps in wayland?
<fluri> so, the partitions I removed have 1G
<oerheks> akik, synaptics is a known issue, on fedora/wayland too, they are working on it
<oerheks> now gufw is new to me
<fluri> I am wondering now what kind of partitions these were (the swap partition is the only one which comes into my mind) and whether I am able to recover it without reinstalling ubuntu
<oerheks> recovering accidental deleted luks partitions, oh dear ..
<fluri> do you know which other partition is missing @oerheks?
<oerheks> the / = root and /home/ i guess
<fallingau> sorry, reset my router heh. ufw is inactive and port forwarding is active on router side but deluge is showing port open, then port blocked 2 min later
<fluri> @oerheks: but isn't the root and the home the big partition with the actual data?
<fluri> couldn't it be boot and swap (since it's only 1G that was freed)
<oerheks> fluri, restoring those partitions, especially luks, can be hard to do, i would boot up a live iso, install extundelete, and see wht it brings, formatting should not zero the data > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/extundelete.1.html
<fallingau> i guess im question is really: is there anything ubuntu wise as to why the ports that show open get closed after about 5 seconds. only having this issue with this system. all other items on the network have no issue
<sadtaco> ughhhh I keep not being able to ssh in and keep having this computer going down.
<oerheks> and did you use full encryption, or just your home?
<fluri> full encryption. But I am still on the machine
<fluri> I am backing up the data right now
<oerheks> good start.
<oerheks> fallingau, sudo ufw enable # should enable it, see it it works and stays open?
<fallingau> oerheks, ahh so you mean that without the firewall enabled that the ports are getting shut off ?
<fallingau> have enabled the firewall, downloads picked up for a second and then stopped again
<oerheks> fallingau, oke, then i have no clue :-(
<fallingau> on the bright side, my torrent is almost finished
<fallingau> utorrent'd it on my phone while trying to figure this out lol
<strk> after upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10 the indicator applet nevershows ethernet connection being active
<strk> rather it sticks with the empty wireless icon (I disabled wireless)
<fallingau> oh well. figure it out another time. thank you for the help oerheks, much appreciated dood ^_^
<eddie> db, I'm trying to fix it now Stan
<kirillow> I installed 17.10 on a ThinkPad x270 and I have the following problem: Ubuntu boots only exactly every other time. It boots. I shut it down. I start again. Black screen. Hold power button. I start again. It boots. Repeat. Incidentally I have the same problem on an older acer aspire 1. it is driving me nuts and I can't find anything on that online.
<kirillow> in both cases Im using grub. in both cases only ubuntu is installed
<Exterminador> stupid question: can I block a certain program from accessing other than just localhost and listen in any of the available IP addresses?
<akik> kirillow: have you modified the kernel acpi configuration? TJ- has created a script which digs out the latest value that is used by windows to control the acpi subsystem and it adds the same setting for grub
<sadtaco> I'm seemingly having trouble with 16 booting myself.
<sadtaco> And it's on a desktop.
<kirillow> akik: (not sure I understand) I haven't modified a thing. It's a fresh install on both machines. And it's the same after multiple reinstalls..
<jusss> how I can disable the on-screen keyboard? it always pop up when I open something there's a input frame
<akik> kirillow: acpi is advanced configuration and power interface which laptop manufacturers design with windows in mind
<jusss> I try in settings- univsal access, turn it off, and it doesn't work
<akik> kirillow: for linux you have in some cases tell the laptop how to use acpi
<kirillow> akik: and there's a script i can run to do that?
<akik> kirillow: yes
<kirillow> akik: where?
<akik> kirillow: can't find it right now. hold on
<sadtaco> Looks like one of my GPU connections or something is faulty, or xorg config. Could be BIOS too but I don't think so.
<kirillow> akik: Thanks!
<akik> kirillow: it basically just reads the acpi dsdt table "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" then gets the latest windows label
<BillD73> jusss: ubuntu version?
<akik> kirillow: then it adds GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\" in /etc/default/grub
<jusss> BillD73: 17.10 gnome
<akik> kirillow: after a sudo update-grub and a reboot that new value is active
<john_rambo> I am getting this error while running apt-get update >>> https://paste2.org/4YFMLD6X
<akik> kirillow: can't understand why i can't find the link for you since he refers to it very often here :)
<BillD73> jusss: https://askubuntu.com/questions/965250/on-screen-keyboard-popping-up-whenever-i-touch-screen/967831#967831
<jusss> BillD73: I wonderful if I can just remove the caribou thing?
<oerheks> john_rambo, likely it is line 13: Mirror sync in progress?
<oerheks> wait a few minutes and try again?
<rosco> is there a way to open a shell during the install of ubuntu 16.04.3? none of the ctrl+alt+fx gives me a shell.
<BillD73> jusss: couldnt say   no exp with the touchscreens
<john_rambo> oerheks, Presently running "Select best mirror"
<shy> lalalal
<jusss> BillD73: ok
<oerheks> rosco, no, Terminal emulator (GUI terminal) is available only in the Try Ubuntu mode, not when installer is running.
<shy> anybody Chinese
<shy> excuse me
<shy> hello?
<kostkon> !cn | shy
<ubottu> shy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Aniar> is there a packaging or i18n-specific ubuntu channel?
<dingir_> what does it mean "mkdir -p"
<oerheks> !packaging | Aniar, join #ubuntu-packaging or see:
<ubottu> Aniar, join #ubuntu-packaging or see:: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<akik> dingir_: you can create all the subdirectories with one command "mkdir -p a/b/c/d/e/f
<dingir_> thank you
<Aniar> oerheks: thanks!
<strk> moving windows with alt-drag broke too :(
<strk> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/77sisy/ubuntu_1710_altclick_move_windows/
<strk> ah,"super" key works, great
<akik> of course it needed to be changed, because of change(?)
<oerheks> it has been ctrl+super for ages ..
<strk> I always used alt
<strk> yeah, change for change sucks
<strk> is the disappearing of cable-connection icon in indicator applet another such change ?
<strk> you know the two arrows (up and down)?
<strk> replacing the wireless signal strenght icon, when connected via cable
<deem> strk: you can chnage it back to move windows with alt. i'm moving my windows with alt too. (if you're talking about gnome)
<strk> I think it's gnome, yes
<strk> any not-changing-for-change keystrokes to pop-up a desktop version ? :)
<deem> strk: nothing i'm aware off, but if it's a default installation of 17.10 it's gnome
<localhost_> s.a
<localhost_> Türk varmı
<jusss> is 32bit ubuntu better than 64bit ubuntu when I run it on a chip cpu of 64bit with a merroy less than 2GB?
<jusss> SoC
<strk> pretty much a default installation yes
<jusss> hi there, I found my ubuntu is stuck in login page, I mean when I put the user and password in it, and click ok, then it pop the login page again, I cann't get into the system
<jusss> I have tried restart gdm in tty, that still happens
<jusss> 17.10 gnome
<EriC^> jusss: try checking the ownership of the file ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^> it should be owned by your user and read writable
<jusss> ok, wait a sec, I will boot it
<dreamscape> Hi all, got a Ubuntu 16.04 (MATE) install here which i'd like to encrypt the data on (not just home, full disk) how can i do this after install? (I'm also dual booting with Windows 10 not sure if that effects anything?)
<jusss> EriC^^: aha, it is owned by root
<EriC^^> jusss: cool, sudo rm it and try logging in
<leftyfb> dreamscape: you don't. You need to do that at install time
<oerheks> FF58 in updates
<jusss> EriC^^: still that
<jusss> EriC^^: should I re-install gnome?
<oerheks> jusss, maybe your system is not wayland compatible, choos xorg from loginscreen, next to your user name
<jusss> oerheks: I trie 'ubuntu' and 'ubuntu on Xorg' both
<Toba> how do I configure ubuntu 17.10 to not try to use wayland?
<Toba> Is there a config file I can edit and then reboot?
<Toba> the issue is, that my screen is so glitchy that I can't even navigate UIs
<jusss> Toba: choose it on the login page
<Toba> Pics/video of glitches are posted here - https://twitter.com/toba/status/957270281910931457
<Toba> which part of the UI is it? I literally can't read text
<Toba> on my screen, mostly
<nicomachus> Toba: there should be a litle icon at the top-right corner of the user/password box
<jusss> EriC^^: I check the log via journalctl, and I found it is unable to read ICE authority file ~/.ICEauthority, so I delete it too, now I can get into the system
<nicomachus> is there a way to find the file location of the icon that an app is using for the dock?
<ioria> nicomachus, should tell  the  .dekstop file in /usr/share/applications... so   , something like : grep Icon  /usr/share/applications/myapp.desktop |  cut -f2 -d= | xargs locate | grep my_theme    ; e.g.      grep Icon  /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop |  cut -f2 -d= | xargs locate | grep Humanity
<nicomachus> ioria: what if it's a snap?
<rlangford77> Hi.  I'm aware of https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/ to find cloud images (for aws, specifically).  I'm wondering, is there also an SNS topic that announces AMI publish events as well?
<nicomachus> ioria: I installed the Spotify snap and the icon is super pixellated compared to everything else on the dock. it wasn't like that before, when I had spotify installed via deb. and I'm using an icon pack so I can't figure out why it would be different anyway.
<nicomachus> and there's no spotify.desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<qwebirc52564> Hello, I'm having a problem killing a process (mplayer) accessing a remote file via sshfs, but the sshfs terminated abnormally.  Even after I killed the associated sshfs/ssh processes, it still does not allow me to kill mplayer even with SIGKILL - is this a linux kernel bug or a FUSE/sshfs bug?
<deem> qwebirc52564: in which state is the process "D"?
<deem> i mean, is it in state "D"?
<qwebirc52564> deem:  /bin/ps -eFwwH output is as follows:		mythbun+  1361  2256  0 45034 31428   3 Jan27 pts/4    00:04:14             /usr/bin/mplayer -quiet -softvol -softvol-max 10000 -quiet -cache 32768 -noconfig all -ao alsa:noblock:device=hw=0    /...[PATH-TO-SSHFS-FILE]...
<deem> qwebirc52564: yea. that's not helpfull. "ps faux | grep mplayer" in a pastebin would be helpfull
<qwebirc52564> deem:  output of "ps faux | grep mplayer" does NOT show the mplayer process.  it is short, so here:  mythbun+ 24193  0.0  0.0 119044  1036 pts/39   S+   16:13   0:00      |           \_ grep mplayer
<MoPac> Hello. I'm confused since GTK 3.2 about what actually needs to be put into a gtk.css config file in order to set a minimum scrollbar width. The microscopic scrolbars are a real problem for me, but the old methods are deprecated. The reference says to modify the slider element, but I can't actually find the syntax for doing that.
<deem> that's strange. it should show the process. you can check the state of the process also with top: "top -p 1361"
<qwebirc52564> deem:  sorry, I posted wrong command output - mplayer shows up correctly.  it is short, so here:  mythbun+  1361  0.1  0.2 180136 31428 pts/4    D+   Jan27   4:14      |       |   \_ /usr/bin/mplayer -quiet -softvol -softvol-max 10000 -user-agent Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; rv:10.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/10.0 -quiet -cache 32768 -noconfig all -ao alsa:noblock:device=hw=0 /...[PATH-TO-SSHFS-FILE]...
<deem> qwebirc52564: as i thought. if it's in state "D" it's waiting for I/O. In your case this I/O will never arrive, cause the sshfs connection broke down. I never experience a case where this will be solved by itself and i don't know any other way than rebooting the machine to fix this
<cschneid> Can somebody give me the one-line pitch on what systemd is? Seems to be an init system + a bunch of other stuff?
<qwebirc52564> deem:  that was what I suspected would be the case.  I really wish SIGKILL lived up to its name, and that it kills the process immediately or within a reasonable amount of time, regardless of circumstances...  Does that mean its a bug in the linux kernel or sshfs or FUSE or is my understanding of SIGKILL not correct?
<deem> qwebirc52564: as far as i know this is the expected behaviour for processes waiting for I/O
<deem> qwebirc52564: if they're waiting for I/O there is no way killing them. maybe someone knows how to kill them anyways, but to me there is no other way than to reboot, as i said previously
<qwebirc52564> deem:  I see.  I have a follow-up question.  If that blocked mplayer process has a lock on the audio device, is there a way to release that lock so that other processes (including another mplayer process) can access the audio device and thus play audio?
<deem> qwebirc52564: my knowledge about audio under linux is limited, so i'm afraid i can't answer this question
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: is the sshfs still showing as mounted with "mount" ? If so, you could try "sudo umount --force" ?
<qwebirc52564> deem:  This might be more of a process-file-release question rather than specific to audio.  lsof shows that mplayer has the audio device open, so is there a way to get processes to release/close that file, relevant lsof output is as follows:  mplayer 1361 mythbuntu    7u   CHR              116,3      0t0     17084 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: A process is in TASK_UNINTERRUPTIBLE (ps shows as D - uninterruptable) because it had locks on vital I/O data-structures and is waiting on the I/O to complete. Back in 2008 TASK_KILLABLE was added but even now not many sub-systems have been able to move to it because of the nature of incomplete I/O
<auronandace> TJ-: just to let you know hans__ in ##linux was looking for you earlier. he wanted to thank you for helping him with UEFI
<iulian_> Hello, did Clementine mpris it's disabled ?
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  I already killed the sshfs/ssh procesess and restarted a new sshfs to the same remote system.  Unfortunately, I cannot access audio anymore - and I hate to have to restart the computer simply because a hung/blocked mplayer process will not release the audio device.
<TJ-> auronandace: thanks  for the update :)
<iulian_> qdbus org.mpris.clementine
<iulian_>     Service 'org.mpris.clementine' does not exist.
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  So, would that mean that it is a bug in mplayer for still using the older TASK_UNINTERRUPTIBLE instead of using the relatively newer TASK_KILLABLE ?
<qwebirc52564> or would it mean that it is a bug in some linux-kernel subsystem?
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: no, those are kernel states due to the I/O functions the process called
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  so, are there newer IO system calls that allow the process to be in TASK_KILLABLE rather than TASK_UNINTERRUPTIBLE ?  I'm just trying to figure out if this is a bug in mplayer, or linux kernel , or sshfs/fuse or ...  some combination of them?
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: effectively, the user-space process tries to do some I/O operation, say a read(), and whilst the kernel I/O sub-system is dealing with it the underlying device 'disappears' or fails to respond, just as the code path entered a critical section where the I/O data structures are in-between states and there's a lock held. Because the I/O can't complete nor back-out, it's stuck. If it were 'killed'
<TJ-> then it could leave the kernel in an unstable state
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: it's not a bug as such, it's a result of the way the I/O sub-system operates, which is often dictated by the underyling hardware
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  if it is not a bug, is it likely a design flaw in the linux kernel and/or SSHFS/FUSE IO subsystem?  or is it because of of older/deprecated features (TASK_UNINTERRUPTIBLE) rather than newer features (TASK_KILLABLE)?  Because the resulting behavior is certainly frustrating to people who rarely shutdown/reboot their machines...  And seems like, I am forced to do this just because that blocked mplayer process has a lock on the 
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: the issue is in FUSE. I see there was a patch proposal in 2013 to switch to TASK_KILLABLE but don't see anything came of it
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  I see.  One last follow-up question before I give up on this and finally resort to rebooting...  Is it possible to force that blocked mplayer to release that audio device so that other processes can play audio?  Again, the relevant output of lsof is as follows:      mplayer 1361 mythbuntu    7u   CHR              116,3      0t0     17084 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: interesting question!
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: there is a way, but it is 'very' hackerish - using the debugger gdb to attach to the process and then call close() on the file descriptor
<qwebirc52564> actually lsof shows that mplayer has that file open twice, one in 'mem' CHR type, and another in descriptor 7u:		mplayer 1361 mythbuntu  mem    CHR              116,3              17084 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: if you do "ls -l /proc/>PID-of-mplayer/fd/" and identify the FD number for the sound device first
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: then you can try something like "gdb -p <PID-of-mplayer>" then "p close(<FD-of-sound-device>)"
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: then "continue" and then "quit"
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  And that would work even if mplayer was compiled without debugging symbols/info and with optimizations?
<BluesKaj> MPV ftw
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: Yes
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  GDB could not attach to it as a regular (non-root) user: Attaching to process 1361 Could not attach to process.  If your uid matches the uid of the target process, check the setting of /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope, or try again as the root user.  For more details, see /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf ptrace: Operation not permitted.
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: use sudo then
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  When I try to use GDB to attach to the process 1361 using root (sudo), it hangs with the message:  "Attaching to process 1361"
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: grrr; due to the task being in TASK_UNINTERRUPTABLE... can't win can you!?
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  ouch...  seems like i've exhausted every option besides rebooting at this point, doesn't it... ;-(
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  this is a really stupid/ignorant question, but I'll ask anyways:  manually removing the symbolic link to /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p via '/usr/bin/sudo /bin/rm -fv  /proc/1361/fd/7'  will not solve this problem, will it?
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: no :)
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: you can always try though, you've not got anything to lose at this point
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  true, but it did not work even with sudo:   rm: cannot remove '/proc/1361/fd/7': Operation not permitted
<anatras> ciao
<xuser> Hello
<l0llip0p> xuser: hello
<hydruid> Is there a cisco call manager channel?
<xuser> I have no idea, I just started using this program.
<xuser> Can anyone inform me how this works?
<l0llip0p> xuser: you ask a guestion and wait for possible answer
<xuser> OK
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  apparently, you can only/easily close the file descriptors of a running bash process within that bash shell, but for any other process, gdb attachment is required:  https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5987820/how-to-close-file-descriptor-via-linux-shell-command   https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/123413/close-all-file-descriptors-in-bash
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: Yes, bash and most shells are designed for handling multiple FDs efficiently, but that is no different to having 'mplayer' close it's own FDs - if bash were stuck in TASK_UNINTERRUPTABLE the same problem will happen.
<TJ-> qwebirc52564: I see someone saying they HUPed PID 1 - the init system to clear uninterruptable tasks, but that is about the same as a reboot - and doesn't guarantee the kernel is in a consistent state.
<livingroompi> Hello
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  I understand.
<qwebirc52564> TJ-:  deem:  I admit defeat.  ;-(    thanks for the info/help.  no choice but to reboot then....
<nardian> hello - i have a problem with ubuntu 17.10. I have a KVM - HDMI switch, and on every boot, ubuntu mostly fails to activatethe monitor. keyboard and mouse are working fine, but most times i have to boot an other computer on the kvm, switch to that port, wait for the monitor to get online, switch back to ubuntu - then everything works.
<nardian> currently the monitor does not seem to work at all, i plugged a second monitor directly to the ubuntu machine, thats how i can type here
<nardian> (the monitor is fine, i tested it by directly plugging it in to the ubuntu machine, no problems there)
<TJ-> nardian: does that KVM work with older Ubuntu releases? Does it work with the 17.10 "Ubuntu on Xorg" session instead of the default Wayland session?
<nardian> TJ, i didnt test it with older versions (got it to christmas :) )
<nardian> nor did i tested it with xorg
<nardian> until I plugged in this second monitor, it was hard to get it "online", but once it was online, it worked well (including switching to other ports and back)
<TJ-> nardian: if the current session is Wayland I'd be eager to point the finger at it :) Try booting and choosing the Xorg session at the greeter, just to confirm whether that is the cause or not
<nardian> TJ, sure, I can try, but I'm not perfectly sure what I have to look for / where I can choose between those two
<nardian> do you mean at the login-screen where I usually have to type in my password this little icon where I can choose the desktop manager?
<nardian> if so, i dont really need a reboot, only a re-login, am i right?
<TJ-> nardian: at the greeter /log-in screen there should be a cog icon for selecting the session on the taskbar
<ioria> nardian, https://didrocks.fr/images/artful-shell-transition/ubuntu-default-sessions.png
<nardian> thanks, brb
<TJ-> nardian: I'm suggesting a reboot since you ought to reproduce the cold-boot initialisation/discovery phase with the KVM attached to that 'lost' monitor
<zomaar> nVidia GPU apparently died at least for the HDMI part and now trying AMD graphics card but system freezes when amdgpu.ko loads and has no support in the radeon driver, but still using 4.10 Xenial kernel, any standard resource for this or do I just have to upgrade the kernel?
<zomaar> I mean that nomodeset allows me to boot, but it can't load amdgpu.ko that way
<jbrown419> hello all, im in need of some assistance
<lotuspsychje> !ask | jbrown419
<ubottu> jbrown419: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NIck73> Someone alive here?
<zomaar> Go ahead jbrown419
<jbrown419> Ubuntu will not start-up. It goes to black screen command line from which i cannot do anything because the system is red-only for some reason
<jbrown419> it will not boot from  usb either
<nardian_> TJ, for some reason, I had 2 Ubuntu on Xorg, one had a blank circle beside it, the other circle was filled with an ubuntu-ish logo... looked like I already was on one of them, now im on the other... dont see much differnce neither in ubuntu nor with the kvm problem
<Bashing-om> NIck73: Throw some bait out and see what bites :)
<zomaar> jbrown419: Is it a (initramfs) command line or a different kind of rescue prompt?
<zomaar> jbrown419: Also, is this 17.10?
<jbrown419> not sure, i would imagine its not initramfs because of the read-only problem. and it is 17.20
<jbrown419> er .10
<zomaar> Was it always this way or is this new
<zomaar> I mean is this a fresh install
<jbrown419> this is new. i put a clean install last night on macmini server and everything seemed fine. restarted this morning and here i am
<peter_> lol
<jbrown419> also, at this command line screen, a random line keeps popping up
<lotuspsychje> peter_: can we help you?
<zomaar> I mean it didn't first work and then go haywire
<jbrown419> it did work first
<jbrown419> then went haywire
<zomaar> 17.10 also?
<jbrown419> yes sir
<zomaar> So the 2nd reboot gave the problems
<peter_> I am new in irssi and just testing it
<jbrown419> after updating from software center yes
<lotuspsychje> peter_: welcome, this is the ubuntu support channel
<peter_> Where can I find more info about Ubuntu Studio OS?
<jbrown419> ive been informed microcode problems but not sure as to what that means
<lotuspsychje> !studio | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<zomaar> I guess more people report something like this...
<jbrown419> [93.068135] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status
<zomaar> I do not use 17.10 myself so I cannot help you very much but it seems you need to downgrade a package
<jbrown419> how can i get it to boot from the live udb>?
<jbrown419> usb*
<jbrown419> it doesn't seem to recognize it
<zomaar> Microcodes aren't persistent so it is weird if it would be permanent
<jbrown419> o ok
<jbrown419> im really really new to linux so forgive me if im not more help
<zomaar> However it sounds like the firmware corruption that the newer kernels gave, that should have been resolved
<zomaar> Did you use an older image of 17.10 or a very recent download?
<jbrown419> [93.068135] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status , any ideas on thwat this line is?
<jbrown419> recent download
<zomaar> So you already had the newer kernel
<jbrown419> i suppose so
<jbrown419> so the microcode is out of the running
<zomaar> Well actually if the USB boot no longer works it is rather serious
<zomaar> That is to say, in december there was a bug like this
<nemo> jbrown419: booting from USB on your personal system might involve going into bios and enabling legacy boot
<zomaar> And it was fixed
<peter_> quite
<jbrown419> how do i get bios to come up on a mini mac that has already been erased for linux?
<zomaar> Maybe Command-C but I don't know
<nemo> jbrown419: on random systems where I can't find the keystroke I try del, esc, f1, f12, f10 all on startup over and over
<jbrown419> ok nemo, let me try that
<nemo> jbrown419: last time I made an ubuntu 14.04 boot image for my coworker using ubuntu's boot creator his boot menu had both legacy and uefi boot options in his F12 boot menu - but that might be bios dependant?
<zomaar> Mac requires a key combo like Command-C
<TJ-> jbrown419: have you checked whether the OS can see the USB device at all, with "lsusb" ?
<zomaar> (Apple-key+C)
<nemo> zomaar: he flashed the bios tho, no?
<nemo> zomaar: he said it was wiped.
<Frjd> How is it these days? Do I still need for example tlp on my laptop on 17.10 or are the defaults fine?
<jbrown419> yes it can see it
<Frjd> for battery life that is
<nardian_> TJ-, for some reason, I had 2 Ubuntu on Xorg, one had a blank circle beside it, the other circle was filled with an ubuntu-ish logo... looked like I already was on one of them, now im on the other... dont see much differnce neither in ubuntu nor with the kvm problem
<jbrown419> i have a generic keyboard im using on the mac
<jbrown419> no command button
<nemo> jbrown419: anyway, if you didn't wipe the bios.. https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-access-BIOS-in-Mac
<nemo> jbrown419: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201255  off same quora page
<jbrown419> i probably did wipe the bios, i followed a guide online that had me do a whole new partition table
<oerheks> jbrown419, just unplug the mac mini, hold the powerbutton for 10 sec, and then try again?
<jbrown419> ok
<zomaar> That's not wiping the bios
<TJ-> nardian_: did you try a clean reboot too?
<nardian_> no ^^
<nardian_> brb
<zomaar> jbrown419: No it sounds like a package caused it for you
<zomaar> jbrown419: At least the boot failure
<TJ-> nardian: I'm suggesting a reboot since you ought to reproduce the cold-boot initialisation/discovery phase with the KVM attached to that 'lost' monitor
<jbrown419> ok
<jbrown419> no go, let me try the different variations. right now its just booting to grub
<zomaar> jbrown419: Did you try to boot with the previous kernel?
<jbrown419> yes
<zomaar> No difference
<jbrown419> i see the ubuntu mate splash logo now
<jbrown419> and then kicked to terminal
<TJ-> jbrown419: so, the OS can see the USB device, but the system firmware doesn't offer to boot from USB? That sounds like a system firmware options issue
<nardian> TJ-, nope, no change
<zomaar> does it say (initramfs)
<TJ-> nardian: OK, that rules that out then, which is good since we narrow down the problem area
<jbrown419> no, Ubunto 17.10 jbrown-macmini tty1
<zomaar> Or does it require you to login
<TJ-> nardian: can you show us  "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<zomaar> Can you log in using your regular user?
<jbrown419> yes
<zomaar> So it is a login prompt
<jbrown419> yes
<ioria> jbrown419,  sudo service gdm restart    ?
<jbrown419> but i cannot sudo from it
<nardian> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/26485078/
<TJ-> jbrown419: these system firmware hotkeys might help: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201255
<jbrown419> failed to start
<jbrown419> gdm.service not found
<ioria> jbrown419,  oh, are you booting a  livecd ?
<jbrown419> i was trying to so i could reinstall ubuntu
<zomaar> After you login are you in your home directory?
<jbrown419> yes
<jbrown419> ty tj
<zomaar> So X just failed to start
<zomaar> After updates
<jbrown419> is X the desktop gui?
<zomaar> You said the root filesystem was readonly?
<jbrown419> when i try sudo it wont let me it says read-only
<TJ-> nardian: line 804 onwards lists the outputs; do you know which one the KVM is connected to?
<jbrown419> so i cannot update/upgrade anything
<Mrokii_> I have found a site that talks about installing the latest Kernel that was just released. The site mentions a warning, that no Ubuntu-specific changes are included in this mainline-kernel. However, after that a repository for Ubuntu is mentioned, which is confusing. Is this another Ubuntu-specific version of the kernel I can install on a regular Ubuntu-installation or is this still the kernel without
<zomaar> What does "sudo su" do
<Mrokii_> Ubuntu-specific changes, even though it comes from a repository for Ubuntu?
<ioria> jbrown419,  i'd try fsck from the grub screen
<TJ-> jbrown419: what does this report? "grep ro /proc/mounts"
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<TJ-> !mainline | Mrokii_
<ubottu> Mrokii_: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<PCatinean> if I have a command that reveals multiple line separated by newspace and each line having a whitespace between two values
<nardian> TJ-, i'm quite positive that #0 is display port (nothing plugged in there), #1 is hdmi (kvm, not working), and #2 is dvi (currently seeing / using)
<PCatinean> how can I feed those into a command delete arg1 --zone=arg2?
<TJ-> nardian: so "HDMI-A-1" ?
<Mrokii_> TJ-: I'll have a look, thanks.
<grandfso> Hi! I have an old laptop running debian with BIOS uncapable of booting from USB. Would I be able to install Ubuntu on a USB stick from another OS ?
<nardian> TJ-, as it is the only one containing HDMI, i guess? :)
<jbrown419> grep ro /proc/mounts ; issuing command now, one sec
<grandfso> another = from said debian laptop
<TJ-> nardian: hehehe yeah! took some brains to figure that out :D  ... which Ubuntu release is this, 16.04 ?
<nardian> 17.10
<jbrown419> thats command gave me a bunch of lines
<lotuspsychje> grandfso: try plop boot manager to load your usb anyway
<TJ-> nardian: OK, oh, had to be, since Xorg on Ubuntu! duh. Right, so we have Xorg though, so "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<zomaar> jbrown419: TJ- is looking for a line that says " / "
<jbrown419> ./dev/sda2
<nardian> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26485106/
<zomaar> jbrown419: But can you execute "sudo su"?
<EriC^^> grandfso: you could try booting the iso from grub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot#Menuentry_Example
<jbrown419> proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
<jbrown419> ahha!
<TJ-> jbrown419: zomaar any line being returned shows a file-system mounted Read-Only, which we wouldn't expect, so that needs to be investigated as to why.
<jbrown419> i can execute sudo su
<jbrown419> im now in root
<jbrown419> awesome zoomar :-)
<grandfso> lotuspsychje: thanks, never heard of plop. seems usefull
<grandfso> EriC^^: This sounds like a plan :) cheers
<PCatinean> any1?
<jbrown419> should i reinstall grub? what should be the route i take to getting it back to reading usb?
<zomaar> jbrown419: Your root is still read-only and we'd have to see why
<PCatinean> a b\nc d <-- take that output and do delete a --zone=b delete c --zone=d
<PCatinean> how can one do that with a bash command?
<jbrown419> you are correct, it is read only still
<TJ-> nardian: so "BenQ GL2450H" is the monitor on the DVI output?
<jbrown419> bummer
<nardian> TJ- both monitors should be the same...
<nardian> TJ- bought them at once
<TJ-> nardian: ahhh; Xorg logging isn't clear as to which output the EDID reported is from
<zomaar> jbrown419: It might be possible to remount it read-write using "mount / -o remount,rw" but that won't solve the actual problem
<TJ-> nardian: however, line 338 does say "RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected"
<jbrown419> i dont have any data im worried about losing on it btw so you can have me do whatever btw
<ioria> jbrown419, ro fs suggests a fsck   (at least)
<nardian> TJ- yes, but also DVI-0 disconnected, but that one works (Im using it right now :) )
<nardian> TJ-, oh, DVI gets connected later, hdmi not....
<TJ-> nardian: line 339 says "RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected"
<nardian> TJ-, well, that confirms what i see - nothing on hdmi-display :D
<jbrown419> ioria how do i do that?
<ioria> jbrown419, you can do it from 'grub' -> recovery
<TJ-> nardian: Just so I'm clear about the scenario - at boot time the monitor is connected to the KVM /and/ the KVM has that monitor selected? (so there should be a route straight to the GPU's HDMI-0)
<nardian> TJ- yes, but still I dont even see the BIOS / grub / ubuntu booting...
<nardian> TJ- and trust me, i checked at least 100 times if the kvm-switch is on the right port :)
<jbrown419> ok entering recovery now
<nardian> TJ- it has to be, as the keyboard im typing right now also is plugged through the kvm switch
<jbrown419> failed to start remount root
<jbrown419> and failed to activate swap
<TJ-> nardian: OK, I just wanted to be sure. There are *a lot* of bugs with KVMs using HDMI especially, because to work correctly good models  have to 'fake' an output even when no monitor is connected (in other words, they don't simply pass-through the EDID from the monitor, they create one themselves)
<TJ-> nardian: so the next question is, what's the make/model of the KVM and do we have evidence it is known to work with Linux/Xorg, and if so, for which versions
<jbrown419> failed because control process exited with error code
<zomaar> jbrown419: At least you can run fsck /
<jbrown419> lol
<jbrown419> i can also dropn into root from recovery
<nardian> TJ- "LINDY - HDMI KVM Switch Classic USB 2.0 & Audio 4 Port" and it already worked when i started a win10 machine (port 2), which was able to activate the monitor, and then switching back to ubuntu - then I see everything and can use it. The bug only appears for the "activating" stuff...
<zomaar> That's the purpose
<TJ-> zomaar: jbrown419 Can I suggest you check whether the package "laptop-mode-tools" is installed? There's a known bug in systemd/l-m-t which when they're installed together causes l-m-t to put the root file-system back into read-only mode repeatedly. Purging l-m-t is the best solution in that case.
<nardian> TJ- oh, and since I've plugged in this second monitor, the HDMI / KVM doesnt even work with this win10-trick...
<jbrown419> ok TJ
<TJ-> nardian: that's an interesting data-point
<nardian> TJ- that means - the monitor works for win10, but switching back to ubuntu, the monitor stays black and goes into standby
<TJ-> nardian: is the PC's GPU built-in to the mobo or is it a discrete plug-in adapter?
<nardian> discrete
<jbrown419> i cannot TJ as it is read-only filesystem
<TJ-> nardian: hmmm, so unlikely to be an ACPI issue then
<jbrown419> why the heck is it read-only damn it
<TJ-> jbrown419: check this: "awk '/^Package: laptop-mode-tools/{print}' /var/lib/dpkg/status  "
<TJ-> jbrown419: if you get a line returned it's likely the package is installed
<dati_> hey
<jbrown419> the line was returned
<jbrown419> i mean, it didn't do anything
<jbrown419> just back to root prompt
<zomaar> I have to reboot
<jbrown419> oh man
<jbrown419> :-(
<jbrown419> ok i will try back later and see if anyone else is willing to help
<jbrown419> thanks eveeryone
<nardian> TJ-, so the X-log will NOT log when i plug in or out a monitor?
<TJ-> nardian: I don't find anything obvious pointing to any incompatibilities with that KVM, so: Have you tried switching the KVM port the Ubuntu PC is using on it? I'd suggest swapping with the port the Windows PC is on, including using the same cables as the known-good Windows PC connection, to determine if this could be a fault in the KVM port or the HDMI cabling
<TJ-> nardian: It should, yes, when a monitor is connected to the output it should report it fetch the EDID from the display
<nardian> TJ-, kk ill try that one
<nardian> TJ-, well, i unplugged both, dvi and hdmi monitors, but greping the xorg-log didnt show anything...
<nardian> TJ- oh, you mean it would only show that EDID, not "hdmi" or "dvi"?
<nardian> (or caps form)
<TJ-> nardian: right, that is weird, it could be a GPU/driver issue, but it's quicker and easier to first rule out hardware problems before delving deep into code
<TJ-> nardian: in most cases you sohuld see both "<output> connected" and EDID in Xorg, but I'm not up-to-date on what the radeon driver actually does report - generally these open-source drivers are extremely verbose though
<TJ-> nardian: I shall be away for a little while; hopefully you can make progress
<nardian_> TJ-, ye, that was my ethernet cable ...
<nardian_> TJ-, but thank you - it really looks like an issue with the cable or the port
<nardian_> switching the cable going into the machines from the win to the ubuntu, and now the monitor is up
<nardian_> ill try a quick reboot
<nardian__> TJ-,  yep. bios, grub, ubuntu booting... saw everything :)
<nardian__> now i only have to check if the cable is bad or the whole device...
<nardian__> but thank you for your help :)
<grandfso> EriC^^: do you reckon whether update-grub should throw errors if my edits in  /etc/grub.d/40_custom  are broken ? The added menu item appears in the grub boot menu, but when selected just gives me prompt and nothing happens.
<strixdio> when trying to modify dnsmasq.conf and add "interface=wlx00c0ca8d8b66" it tells me "dnsmasq: unknown interface wlx00c0ca8d8b66" after googling a bit I'm not sure what else to do. Any thoughts?
<EriC^^> grandfso: try typing them out in grub shell
<nardian> TJ- ,yes, looks like port1 is bad... im kind of sorry for that, i was quite sure that i already checked different ports...
<mutantturkey> hi... having trouble setting up a package. i just get a hang on "Setting up mysql-server-5.7 (5.7.21-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<mutantturkey> "
<mutantturkey> checked out the process tree... its hanging on systemctl start mysql
<TJ-> nardian: oh, that's good news in a way, means the OS is OK :)
<mutantturkey> not sure why
<mutantturkey> and i cant install ptrace..................................... because apt is broken
<mutantturkey> lol
<zomaar> I had to use a AMD graphics card but I didn't expect their to be no driver at all
<zomaar> I mean in the sense of it just not working
<TJ-> mutantturkey: anything in mysqld's log? or "systemctl status mysql" ?
<TJ-> zomaar: which GPU is it (PCI vendor:device ID) "lspci -nnk -d::0300" should show it ?
<akik> TJ-: did you make a request for the hard realtime kernel packaging?
<TJ-> akik: I asked apw, he wasn't bothered either way. I asked where to find his mainline build scripts but never got a reply - I was planning on starting some test builds to verify it so he could just enable it
<TJ-> akik: I'll ask again once the K.T. have had a breather after the PTI patches and Spectre test builds
<akik> TJ-: thanks
<notadeveloper> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Budgii> Hi! I'm having trouble removing a program called Actiona. I'd use rm -r but I can't seem to locate it. Any help?
<nacc> Budgii: how did you install it?
<Budgii> Likely through the command line, i'm unsure. it's been over a week.. lol. I'm looking through dpkg --list now
<nacc> Budgii: like with apt, dpkg, ./configure && make install, etc.
<Budgii> so I found it in the list: ii  actiona        3.9.2-1build amd64        emulate human activity through a
<leftyfb> Budgii: sudo apt purge actiona
<nacc> Budgii: then what leftyfb said
<Budgii> so I did the purge, i'm not sure what to do with what nacc said
<leftyfb> Budgii: nothing. You're done
<Budgii> ah. ok, thank you both for the quick reply!
<ioria> Budgii, and you don't want to use 'rm -r'  to remove a pkg
<Budgii> I didn't think so, but i was going to try it. I know its the solution for some executables, lol
<Budgii> thanks ioria :)
<ioria> Budgii, ok
<TJ-> nacc: did you see the questions/comments re the lvm2 sanlock/lockd issue in -devel @ ~16.:30 ?
<nacc> TJ-: no, i was afk
<nacc> TJ-: was this re: MIR?
<TJ-> nacc: yes, I didn't want it to slip after our working with catphish to see it gets into 18.04
<nacc> TJ-:
<nacc> TJ-: sorry, eyah -- i think we should demote it
<nacc> i don't see any reason for it to be in main, at least not obviously
<nacc> but i need to look
<texla> Aborted (core dumped)
<texla> Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file.
<texla> Ensure that there are no errors in /etc/default/grub
<texla> and /etc/grub.d/* files or please file a bug report with
<texla> done
<Sterist> hellos, in upgrading my laptop's SSD 500gb --> 2tb and going to make the difference a large partition that windows and Ubuntu will both recognize... I believe my two choices are NTFS and exfat... anything I should keep in mind when deciding between the two? incompatibilities, annoyances, benefits, etc
<oerheks> ntfs will be recognised standard, exfat needs 2 tools
<texla> This is error I receive when doing update-grub there is a large amount of text before I can pastebin if required
<Sterist> I think I already have those installed because my phone and tab uses exfat on the sdcards
<Sterist> installed them a while back so I could transfer stuff
<oerheks> Sterist, then you are fine
<oerheks> texla, yes, pastebin your grub config,
<Sterist> there's no other little quirks? all golden? :)
<oerheks> sternot that i know of, there are tools available if the filesystem is 'dirty'
<oerheks> Sterist *
<r0b-> has anyone has luck with setting up dhcpd on Ubuntu 16.04?
<TJ-> r0b-: Why not tell us the problem you are having? There are certainly a lot of users who have had success
<Sterist> dirty meaning like, fragmentation? shouldn't matter on SSD if so
<oerheks> there is a good wiki too https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dhcp.html
<ioria> r0b-, maybe you mean  isc-dhcp-server   ?
<r0b-> It cant listen on the interface.
<cristian_c> hello
<texla> oerheks, https://pastebin.com/1nvxUaLE
<cristian_c> how can I resize title bar buttons in appòications designed for gnome?
<cristian_c> (for example gedit or Software)
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<oerheks> Sterist, no, if there is a faulty it somewhere, there is exfatfsck and ntfsfix
<Ben64> cristian_c: mess with themes
<TJ-> r0b-: then determine why that is; maybe some other DHPC daemon has bound to the interface/port combination
<r0b-> im working on it
<r0b-> followed the wiki exactly and its not working.
<ioria> let's see this wiki
<strk> sound settings window is now too tall to fit in the screen and no way to resize :(  -- this is a 17.04 -> 17.10 issue
<r0b-> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dhcp.html
<ioria> r0b-, why you need  isc-dhcp-server   ?
<TJ-> r0b-: check what's listening: " sudo ss -upl 'sport = 53' "
<leftyfb> r0b-: did you "You also may need to edit /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server to specify the interfaces dhcpd should listen to." ?
<ioria> r0b-, that is another thing, not the 'common' dhcp ... that is on the router, afaik
<r0b-> I have it set to listen to both LAN interfaces.
<leftyfb> ioria: there is no problem with isc-dhcp-server.
<leftyfb> r0b-: post your configs to pastebin
<TJ-> r0b-: have you checked the service log? "systemctl status isc-dhcp-server "
<r0b-> yea
<r0b-> the service log is telling me it catn listen on an interface
<leftyfb> r0b-: does the interface exist (typo)? Is it up? Is there another dhcpd running from some of your debugging?
<leftyfb> r0b-: look through /var/log/syslog to see if there is more detailed errors
<r0b-> afaik theres no more dhcp
<r0b-> no other dhcp
<leftyfb> r0b-: did you run the command from TJ- above?
<r0b-> yes
<leftyfb> r0b-: and?
<r0b-> theres nothing.
<TJ-> r0b-: If we're going to help you, you need to start pastebin-ing the config and the actual log messages
<r0b-> other than the 127.0.0.1
<leftyfb> TJ-: you do know what you posted was dns, not dhcp right?
<TJ-> leftyfb: oh my !!! LOL
<leftyfb> port 67
 * TJ- jumps into the pool
<TJ-> r0b-: check what's listening: " sudo ss -upl 'sport = 67' "
<r0b-> I fixed it myself
<TJ-> leftyfb: juggling too many similar investigations here :)
<leftyfb> r0b-: what was the issue?
<r0b-> I am a dumbass
<ioria> interface
<r0b-> yep
<ioria> lol
<leftyfb> wrong interface in /etc/defaults/isc-dhcp-server?
<r0b-> problem is. I am working on a Live USB lol
<leftyfb> also relevant information you should have provided
<texla> oerheks, https://pastebin.com/1nvxUaLE
<oerheks> texla, i hope you didn't edit that file, normally one uses /etc/default/grub  and run update grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<r0b-> Ok if you must know what I was trying to do.. I have an HP T5740 thin client that I was going to TRY and use Ubuntu to create a wireless bridge basically.
<r0b-> going from Wireless to Wired.
<texla> oerheks, No I only ran grub install to change grub from 14.04 to 16.04 and then ran update
<rmeloni> Hello there... sorry for my question. Is this the right irc for beginners?
<ioria> rmeloni, yes, please ask
<gugah> hi all, is there a way to do mouse debouncing on 16.04LTS? I've seen a patch for 14.04 which won't work on 16.04 and, I know, my mouse is faulty, but it shouldn't be hard to patch
<rmeloni> I don't know anything.... how to refer to someone? I see many rows quickly up to down...
<Yannxplorer> Bonjour le chan
<ioria> rmeloni, you ask the channel, that's all
<Yannxplorer> oups, hello chan :)
<ioria> gugah, you mean rebuild xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev ?
<gugah> ioria: that's what Ive found for 14.04 yes
<ioria> gugah, sorry, no news about that
<Allanis> Heya guys. I have a not really Ubuntu related problem, I was wondering if I can get some hints.
<texla> oerheks, https://pastebin.com/YGpDX1V6...does the default ubuntu have to be enclosed in quotes
<Allanis> Landlord asked me for a simple "password recovery" on a laptop I think he got at some auction somewhere.
<Allanis> I thought, sure. it's Windows, I'll mount the drive using my trust Ubuntu flash drive.
<rmeloni> Thank you ioria, my (I hope) simple question is: my backup (deja-dup) failed at some point. Is there a way to view my files like a filesystem way? Or is there a way to go even an error occurs?
<Allanis> I find out it used to belong to the local university, and is encrypted with Bitlocker, so I can't access the boot partition.
<rmeloni> @ioria: I'm trying to restore...
<Allanis> Would there be around this do you think?
<Allanis> a way around*
<Zythyr> I am using "dd" to write random to a partition. This is taking a long time because the parititon is ~1.5TB. Instead of filling every sector, how can I make it so it fills with random with every x amount of sectors and the skips y amount of sectors
<raiksey> Hey all, if I downloaded the zsh-syntax-highlighting plugin as a package from apt/universe, how do I then go about activating it in zsh?
<Ben64> Zythyr: just fill it with zeros
<Zythyr> Ben64 Need to fill with random because i m doing it for encryption
<dax> are you using /dev/random or /dev/urandom
<Ben64> Zythyr: that doesn't make sense
<Zythyr> Ben64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcessPartitionFormatEncrypt#Data_fill_for_paranoid_mode
<TJ-> Zythyr: what are you using to generate the random data? There's a quick way by writing zeros to a temporarily LUKS/dm-crypt overlay
<dax> ^
<Zythyr> dax I am using /dev/urandom
<Ben64> i don't see why you couldn't use zeros
<Ben64> or whatever is already there
<Zythyr> TJ- I am using "sudo dd bs=16M if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdB1". This is taking too long. So what I was thinking was instead of it filling the entire parition, it would write random to X amount blocks, then skip Y amount of blocks and then wr ite X amount of blocks again.  So it won't be fully randomly but still the partition will be filled randomly
<dax> Ben64: because then an adversary can tell how much of your hard disk is used. which is not a big deal usually but some people care
<TJ-> Zythyr: this is the fastest: "cryptsetup create temp1 /dev/sdXY --key-file /dev/random ; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mapper/temp1 bs=200M ; cryptsetup remove temp1"
<TJ-> Zythyr: that uses the fact that writing zeroes into the encrypted device causes cryptographically random bytes to be written to the underlying device
<Allanis> Sorry, disregard my query. I'm not touching the machine. I'm sure if this laptop was really purchased in an auction, the university it belonged to would have formatted the drive, or even destroyed the drive. I don't want to touch it.
<Zythyr> TJ- So you are saying that I fill it with zeros, then encrypt it and then remove the paritiont so it would still seem encrypted?
<rmeloni> Backup deja-dup failed on restore and stops there. Anyone knows how to ignore errors and continue to end?
<Ben64> Zythyr: the steps listed above are -- encrypt then write zeros
<TJ-> Zythyr: no, you got that the wrong way about. You create an encrypted block device covering the entire block-device you want to randomise (in my example sdXY), then write zeros into the encrypted part, then delete the mapping, resulting in the underlying device being randomised
<Ben64> hopefully faster than urandom
<TJ-> Zythyr: at that point you then install your encrypted OS
<TJ-> Ben64: yes, a lot faster :)
<Ben64> i can push 19GB/s with /dev/zero, 72MB/s with /dev/urandom
<Zythyr> TJ- When I do "cryptsetup remove temp1" does that "delete" the encrypted partition?
<TJ-> it's usually slightly faster than 'openssl enc' if the dd blocksize (bs) is large... I sometimes use 1G for that but 200M generally is good enough
<TJ-> Zythyr: it removes the temporary mapping
<Zythyr> ok let me try it
<Ben64> the zeros will be unrecoverable after that
<Zythyr> Thanks trying it now.
<TJ-> Zythyr: if you want to see the progress off dd, add the option " status=progress" to it's command-line
<rmeloni> Please give me hints on how to chat with you.... I'm NEW !!!
<Bashing-om> !rab | rmeloni
<Bashing-om> !tab | rmeloni
<ubottu> rmeloni: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rachid1> slt
<rachid1> ca va
<rmeloni> Thank you Bashing-om, not working for me...
<Outy> Hi folks
<Bashing-om> rmeloni: Well, what does "not working for me..." mean ?
<Zythyr> TJ- So its zero suppose to be faster than random? Getting a speed of 22 MB/s. This is a HDD not SSD.
<rmeloni> tab not working...
<rmeloni> but i've a question on my ubuntu backup software. My restore failed at some point and stop there. Is there a way to go further with a command line?
<TJ-> Zythyr: it can depend on the CPU, whether it has hardware support for the cryptographic primitives for AES.
<Zythyr> TJ- Do I even have to write a zeros after creating the encrypted block (temp1)? The reason I ask is because after creating the encrypted block temp1, whatever data is there is unknown and most likely random. When I delete the encrypted block, I am guessing its already randomized due to encryption?
<TJ-> Zythyr: yes. creating a block device only creates the header for it. Until data is written to it nothing changes on the underlying device
<Outy> I have a question. I installed a lot of icons recently. Now i have to update the icon cache for a few hundred subfolders in /usr/share/icons/  . I tried: ls /usr/share/icons/ > dir.txt   then    sudo gtk-update-icon-cache < dir.txt   ... this is not working - i know that now. but how do I do that =) ???
<Outy> maybe a script with a loop ?
<TJ-> Outy: have you read the man-page for it? It says you pass it the directory name
<TJ-> Outy: "It expects to be given the path to a icon theme directory containing an index.theme" ... so you need to call it for each 'theme' I presume?
<Outy> TJ-:  yes but i can pass only one directory at a time  i have to do hundreds
<rmeloni> Hello!!! I'm NEW... is there a more specific tag for Deja-dup?
<zomaar> TJ-: Can't show you anymore because I swapped it for a working other (the graphics card)
<Outy> TJ-:  maybe a script calling gtk-update-icon-cache for each line in dir.txt
<Zythyr> TJ- Ahh I see. So after creating the block device, do I need to even write to ALL of the blocks in the partitions? Wouldn't only writing random or zero to first few blocks, cause the entire partition to look random after being encrypted again?
<zomaar> TJ-: But my AMD was a R9 380 that needs the amdgpu pro driver but...
<zomaar> TJ-: Solving the hang I get while booting instead of using another card was not worth it
<TJ-> ducasse: how about: sudo find /usr/share/icons/ -type f -name 'index.theme' -exec sh -c 'gtk-update-icon-cache $( dirname {} )' \;
<TJ-> oops¬
<TJ-> Outy: how about: sudo find /usr/share/icons/ -type f -name 'index.theme' -exec sh -c 'gtk-update-icon-cache $( dirname {} )' \;
<rmeloni> Hello. Virtualbox hangs after meltdown patch solutions?
<TJ-> zomaar: yeah, sometimes just replacing things is more efficient. No point getting hung up on problems when you can work around them
<Outy> TJ-: thanks i'll study this line before execution. I thought of a loop script but this looks nice
<rmeloni> Bashing-om: help me... nobody answer me
<TJ-> Outy: do just this to see what it finds. Those are then passed to the -exec command:  find /usr/share/icons/ -type f -name 'index.theme'
<Bashing-om> rmeloni: I do not have answers for what you seek .
<TJ-> rmeloni: which version of VB is in use?
<rmeloni> Bashing-om: but I've understand hoe to refer to someone! Thank you!
<nacc> rmeloni: if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<TJ-> rmeloni: According to Oracle 5.2.6 has fixes for PTI issues https://blogs.oracle.com/virtualization/vbox-526
<rmeloni> TJ: VB? What it means? I'm very sorry... but I'm completely new...
<Outy> TJ-: worked like a charm. thanks man... last question: -exec in this line is the option for what command ?
<nacc> rmeloni: VB = VirtualBox
<nacc> Outy: find
<TJ-> Outy: it is the 'action' for the 'find' command (see "man find") ... it replaces the {} with the result and executes the commands
<rmeloni> nacc: Thank you! I though Visual Basic... :-((
<TJ-> rmeloni: sorry! since you mention VirtualBox I thought you'd know
<Outy> TJ-: Thanks a lot!  New knowledge acquired successfully today =)
<rmeloni> TJ: after Meltdown patch, my ubuntu 16.04 LTS virtualbox hangs on start virtual machines....
<Outy> rmeloni: last good kernel for 16.04 lts is 4.4.0-104
<TJ-> rmeloni: right, and I told you that Oracle have released VirtualBox 5.2.6 to address meltdown (PTI) regressions.
<Outy> rmeloni: i kept it for now
<rmeloni> Duty: Thank you
<rmeloni> TJ: Thank you, but i've alredy tried new version and got errors
<TJ-> rmeloni: hmmm, then it may need reporting as a bug
<TJ-> !bug | rmeloni
<ubottu> rmeloni: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Zythyr> TJ- When I try to remove with "cryptsetup remove temp1" I get error "Device mapp temp1 failed; device or resource busy. device temp1 is still in use
<jatt> what is this meltdown patch
<rmeloni> Duty: maybe your solution the best, because i think it get the solution on the root
<TJ-> Zythyr: probably the I/O is stull flushing to disk. Try issuing "sync" once that returns the flush will be conplete
<Zythyr> sync? how do i do that
<TJ-> Zythyr: "sync" is the command
<nacc> !kpti | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<nacc> jatt: for more discussion #ubuntu-hardened
<jatt> thx
<Zythyr> TJ- So do I do "sudo sync /dev/sda4"?
<TJ-> Zythyr: "sync"
<TJ-> Zythyr: The commands I'm giving you are inside the quote marks
<Zythyr> I did only "sync" I returned. But device still in use
<TJ-> Zythyr: the suggests you've something else still accessing it. Has the 'dd ...' command completed ?
<rmeloni> TJ: Meltdown patch cause software houses a root solution, multiple processes is a single or multi-core chip before patch share the whole memory. After that, no more!
<Zythyr> I stoped it by doing Ctrl + C
<TJ-> Zythyr: did you try to mount the /dev/mapper/temp1 or do any other operations on it?
<Zythyr> nope
<Zythyr> I guess I can jsut reboot to fix the issue. I am on a live USB
<Zythyr> btw I didn't write to the entire partition. Was taking too long.
<TJ-> Zythyr: something must be holding it open, and that usually means a process is accessing it still
<Zythyr> TJ- Is this assumption correct? When I create a block device with cryptsetup, it only creates the headers. But if I write random to only X amount blocks, then remove the block device, then the entire parition is encrypted and ranomized? For example, if there are total 100 blocks and I write random to only the first 5 blocks, after removing the block device, the entire 100 blocks would look
<Zythyr> encrypted?
<TJ-> Zythyr: no, it isn't correct. Only the blocks that were written to will result in encrypted blocks on the underlying device
<TJ-> You can't magically change the bits on a storage device without writing to each sector/block
<Zythyr> If I don't write to zeros or random to the blocks, they can be either in the 0 state or 1 state right? We don't know, but essentially isn't that random?
<TJ-> Zythyr: not for the purpose you asked for, which is to randomise the entire device so that a subsequent encrypted OS install's own written blocks cannot be identified on the disk.
<Outy> rmeloni: did it work ???
<Zythyr> ohh ok
<Zythyr> TJ- I guess i'll pass on writing random since its taking too long. Thie guide I was following says "if i am paranoid" I should fill it with random. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcessPartitionFormatEncrypt#Data_fill_for_paranoid_mode
<Zythyr> TJ- Appreciate your help :)
<Outy> TJ-:  why is dirname in the line? would it work with 'gtk-update-icon-cache ${} ' \;
<TJ-> Outy: think about it. Did you run the find command without the -exec parts as I suggested?
<Outy> TJ-: nope
<TJ-> Outy: well, you should have if you want to learn! You'd see results like this: "/usr/share/icons/Humanity/index.theme"
<rmeloni> :outty I'dont know yet, recompiling the kernel is not on my possibility
<TJ-> Outy: but grk-update-icon-cache takes a directory path, not a file, so we use the 'dirname' command to strip off the filename, so it works
<titou_> hi everyone !
<TJ-> Outy: try "dirname "/usr/share/icons/Humanity/index.theme"  " see what you get
<Outy> TJ-: without -exec it prints:  find: paths must precede expression: sh
<TJ-> Outy: how about: " find /usr/share/icons/ -type f -name 'index.theme' "
<Outy> TJ-: ahh now i see: Output each NAME with its last non-slash component and trailing slashes removed;
<rmeloni> ubottu: sure I've already reported what I think is a bug
<ubottu> rmeloni: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> Outy: precisely :)
<Outy> TJ-: from man dirname  didnt kniw it was a command
<TJ-> Outy: so, string them together and you get what you want
<titou_> I'm trying to install french canadian language ... from within xfce it return "error you don't have the previlege blablabla..."
<rmeloni> Noboby use virtualmachine on ubuntu????
<TJ-> Outy: sometimes doing "ls /bin /usr/bin/" and then "man <some-command-name>" (e.g. "man dirname") can be VERY instructive
<TJ-> Outy: most Linux systems are packed full of very useful tools.
<Outy> rmeloni: i did oracle vbox
<TJ-> rmeloni: Linux has it's own virtual machine hypervisor in-kernel, KVM, which is used via QEMU/KVM usually, and sometimes managed by virt-manager if you want a GUI
<Outy> TJ-: jep i thought dirname was a descripton
<michael2> hi, I would like to uninstall thunderbird email client - does anyone know how to do this?
<rmeloni> Outy: and now? On 16.04 LTS works on you?
<TJ-> michael2: "sudo apt remove thunderbird"
<Bashing-om> Outy: Further thought: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind .
<Outy> michael2: sudo apt-get purge thunderbird --auto-remove --purge
<michael2> TJ-: is it thunderbird or mozilla-thunderbird?
<rmeloni> TJ: thank you!!! I will try it
<Outy> Bashing-om: thank you very mch
<TJ-> !info thunderbird | michael2
<Bashing-om> Outy: OH, just peeking pver TJ-'s shoulder :)
<ubottu> michael2: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.6.0+build1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 47444 kB, installed size 128266 kB
<michael2> TJ-: Outy - thanks
<rmeloni> Anyone has experience with deja-dup restore?? Mine stops with error... Any idea to go on eventually via command line so to skip errors?
<__rob> hi
<__rob> just run an upgrade from yakkety to zesty
<__rob> I am wondering when prompted to keep local changes to any config files or overwrite, I want to keep my config
<__rob> but is there somewhere the new ones are stored
<__rob> so, if my old config files are now incomplete for the new package, I have a reference to pull the new bits out of
<Outy> rmeloni: checked it a few seconds ago... working
<Outy> rmeloni: working checked a few seconds ago
<rmeloni> Outy: not VM from ubuntu store... or you compiled?
<Outy> rmeloni: its from ppa one moment ill post it
<Outy> rmeloni: wget -q https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox_2016.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Outy> rmeloni:  wget -q https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Outy> rmeloni: followed  by sudo apt-get update   then install
<Outy> rmeloni:  read this: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<rmeloni> Outy: hope your solution works... I'll get a feeback asap
<Outy> rmeloni: Add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list. According to your distribution, replace '<mydist>' with 'artful', 'zesty', 'yakkety', 'xenial', 'vivid', 'utopic', 'trusty', 'raring', 'quantal', 'precise', 'stretch', 'lucid', 'jessie', 'wheezy', or 'squeeze':
<Outy> rmeloni: deb https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian <mydist> contrib
<rmeloni> Outy: I've tried before to install 5.1.3 but failed on ubuntu. Just give me the time. I'll be back in a few  minutes...
<rmeloni> Outy: I can't find your link... but your suggestions give me the hints. I will give you a feedback asap.
<Euph0ria> msg nickserv ident etFskTsM2KDfVnua
<Outy> see private chat window
<Outy> rmeloni: can you see this private chat window ?
<xromulus> Lol Euph0ria
<kostkon> Euph0ria, did you change your password?
<rmeloni> Hello there... Backup deja-dup issue. It stops on restore. Any idea to continues on error'
<tetotronic> Hello. I installed some automatic updates and now my display is corrupted.
<tetotronic> Can somebody help me, please?
<Outy> tetotronic: corrupted? how does it look ?
<tetotronic> Outy: It is split. On the left 3/4 of the display it looks like an old DOS display showing white dots, like a snowfall would have been shown in DOS.
<tetotronic> There is a strip on the right side that does show the proper display that I was able to see before applying the updates.
<pankaj> Is their any terminal application to view forums in ubuntu rather then googling it separately in browser?
<Euph0ria> Is there any way to get native ZFS in Untubu?
<Bashing-om> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Outy> tetotronic: are you on ubuntu ?
<pankaj> Bashing-om: Is it zfs for viewing forums?
<nacc> pankaj: no, that was not directed to you.
<tetotronic> Outy: Yes, sir. Actually it is Xenial Xerus with Mate desktop.
<nacc> pankaj: you can use a cli-based web browser, i suppose, but afaik, the forums are web-only
<tetotronic> Outy: I have to say it is a rather old computer. An Acer Aspire One netbook.
<pankaj> Is their command line tool for like Wiki or Mailing lists?
<Outy> tetotronic: you can list the last installed updates with: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "   then do some research witch one could have corrupted your display
<tetotronic> Outy: Well noted. Is this the correct command? <cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ ">
<nacc> pankaj: well mailing lists can be viewed in a text based email reader
<nacc> pankaj: and the wiki in a text-based web browser
<Outy> tetotronic: yes  but im not shure if it will list automatic updated packets as well
<TJ-> tetotronic: you can reduce that to "grep ' install' /var/og/dpkg.log"
<TJ-> tetotronic: except for my typos of course! /var/log/ not /var/og/
<Outy> maybe Tacoder knows more
<tetotronic> TJ-: :D Thank you, will check it out.
<TJ-> tetotronic: if you wan to examine the recently installed packages, view the /var/log/apt/history.log
<pankaj> nacc: OK.
<zomaar> I personally always just use cat because that way I don't have to think about the order of arguments of grep ;-)
<tetotronic> Outy: When I do find the one that I think may be the issue, what should I do? Is there a chance to "uninstall" it?
<Outy> tetotronic: yes - but not shure how to downgrade.  i wont purge it.    teto & tj know more about that ?
<TJ-> tetotronic: if there are problems it's better to identify why than remove packages, sicne they are required. If it's a display issue then there may  be clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zomaar> TJ-: Yeah I just wanted to play a game and it was not at the default resolution, so with the nomodset AMD drivers I couldn't do it.
<krytarik> tetotronic: Your description is a little different from what I've usually seen, but sounds like LP bug 1724639 overall.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<zomaar> TJ-: nomodesetting resulted in the 800x600 game just being centered in a 1360x768 window
<tetotronic> TJ-: I am a bit of a newcomer to Linux. What is "Xorg.0.log"?
<Outy> ubottu: this sounds like tetotronic described it
<ubottu> Outy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> tetotronic: once the package is known one can run ' apt show <package> ' , If the field is " Priority: optional " then yes, safe to remove .
<rmeloni> TOALL: thank you for efforts, probably I'm in the wrong irc. I'm NEW to this world, so I wish you the best
<zomaar> TJ-: So even if I didn't need any video acceleration, I still need drivers to play a simple game like that
<Outy> tetotronic: switching back to pre kernel should solve the problem was written in bug report
<tetotronic> Outy: yes, I am reading it right now. May I ask you how do I switch back to such pre kernel...?
<zomaar> ...strangely my nVidia suddenly died at least for the HDMI part, as if some Linux command permanently sent it to sleep
<tetotronic> Outy: Also, should I stop updating to new kernels...?
<TJ-> tetotronic: Xorg.0.log is the log-file created by the X server, the software that drives the GUI
<Outy> at boot time.. you should get the options where you can select older kernel with up/down arrows  if you havent seen this before hold shift at boot or press escape few times (usually when bootloader grub is starting)
<TJ-> zomaar: are you using it with a keyboard-video-mouse multiplexer device? We had someone earlier with the same issue and it turned out to be a faulty port on the KVM
<zomaar> TJ-: Yes actually it was used with that
<zomaar> TJ-: But it was disconnected when it no longer worked
<zomaar> I know I have had weird issues before, it is an expensive Aten model
<Outy> tetotronic: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/sshot169.png  should see something like that  the top one is newest (broken) kernel the third one (without recovery) is last working fine
<TJ-> zomaar: I wonder if the fault caused something to fail in the electronics on the GPU side too
<Outy> tetotronic:   if you misst it:   at boot time.. you should get the options where you can select older kernel with up/down arrows  if you havent seen this before hold shift at boot or press escape few times (usually when bootloader grub is starting)
<zomaar> I moved my monitor and suddenly the monitor went to standby (HDMI), then text mode gave a weird image, and after another few reboots there was no image anymore even in BIOS
<Outy> zomaar: broken cables ;) ?
<tetotronic> Outy: Thank you, I have used GRUB before and selecting one of those options I can use the computer just fine. Actually that is how I am using it right now.
<krytarik> tetotronic: Ftm, the generally proven workaround for that bug is to add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" to the boot parameters.
<zomaar> TJ-: There always seems to be... more power on the shielding than I expect.... maybe there really something is faulty
<zomaar> Outy: No the cable was in fact a bit faulty with a broken plug but I replaced it and still the same
<tetotronic> krytarik: Oh... Dear... Lord... thank you. Sorry to ask, but... How do I "add X to the boot parameters"?
<Outy> zomaar: is it onboard graphocs or a card ?
<krytarik> tetotronic: Wrong terminology there even - but this one by editing "/etc/default/grub", and there are further hints on that in the comments to the bug report.
<zomaar> TJ-: I had already damaged the card a bit through a fan not spinning and it overheated so I can just repurpose it for another computer and it's not so bad (if the VGA still works)
<zomaar> But I am now afraid of connecting something else to that KVM
<zomaar> I think I will return it under warranty
<zomaar> But I have to test the card again
<zomaar> The KVM caused the USB of my Linux computer to entirely stop working
<Outy> Have to sleep now. Thank you @ll for the help. You are 1337 - This is my first time here on #ubuntu channel and I loved it!
<zomaar> And put both monitors to sleep....
<TJ-> zomaar: sounds like a good idea; what you said about power suggests a floating ground. I'd be concerned as to how the KVM isolates the ground. I had a similiar issue with a PoE extractor connected to a RasPi... powered the headless RasPi fine until an external HDMI monitor was connected, at which point it instantly died. Turned out the ground shield was floating at 48V because the PoE extractor wasn't going
<TJ-> through an isolation transformer
<krytarik> !grub | tetotronic: Fwiw, more info
<ubottu> tetotronic: Fwiw, more info: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TJ-> Outy: we hope not to see you back (with problems!) :)
<zomaar> Which happened after I disconnected and reconnected the main power
<zomaar> (The KVM is powered but can also run off USB but happens to lock up if you do that...)
<Outy> TJ-: will avoid problems - I promise  ;)
<zomaar> TJ-: Right, sounds like it
#ubuntu 2018-01-30
<FishPencil> Does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu is sticking with GCC 5, even with Artful?
<FishPencil> Seems odd to continue to use that version
<FishPencil> oh wait, default gcc is 7, but they also have 4 and 5 packages
<FishPencil> nevermind
<Zythyr> Question: I am installing Ubuntu in BIOS (legacy mode). My first partition is 550MB and I marked it as "Reserved BIOS boot area". No I need to have a "bootable" flag "On" for this partiton? Yes I know for BIOS bios grub 550MB is more than enough, but I kept it at 550MB becasue I plan on migrating to EFI in the future.
<TJ-> Zythyr: for BIOS Boot you only need at most 2MB :)
<TJ-> Zythyr: and no it doesn't need a bootable flag, in fact, with GPT, there is no such thing although if you're creating a hybrid MBR that also maps that partition then the MBR can have it's boot flag set
<Zythyr> TJ- Im doing BIOS with GPT partition scheme. In Gparted, My first partition is 550MB and I put "bios_grub" flag on it. But before installing Ubunut, its asking me if I want to put "bootable" flag on it. I did 550MB because in the future I will be doing EFI instead of BIOS
<TJ-> Zythyr: if you can plan on having EFI later, then just create both an EFI System Partition of about 512MB and a 2MB BIOS Boot partition
<Zythyr> Ohh okay. So if I am doing GPT then bootable flag not need
<Zythyr> So the 2MB boot partition needs to be before the EFI System Partition?
<TJ-> Zythyr: here's what I use: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26486498/
<TJ-> Zythyr: as long as the BIOS Boot partition is near the start of the disk the order doesn't matter
<Zythyr> TJ- Thanks for the share. I did similar but I didn't create teh "BIOS boot partition" of 8MB. I created a 550MB partition and called it "EFI System System" even though I am using it as BIOS boot partition. Is that fine?
<TJ-> Zythyr: well it means you can only do either/or. With my way you can do both and so choose which mode to boot in
<Zythyr> Ohh I didn't know both options were possible. I already started install of Ubuntu server. Is it possible to fix it after installation?
<dingir> whats the purpose of encrypting my home folder
<dingir> if i want more security i should encrypt / too ?
<Zythyr> And when you say choose either/or, how do you choose if u want to BIOS or EFI method of booting?
<TJ-> Zythyr: all you need to do is partition it so both partitions are there; you can do the additional GRUB work later to have both types of boot available
<TJ-> dingir: encrypted home means that even if the PC is booted, your personal files cannot be read unless your user is logged in
<TJ-> dingir: whereas Full Disk Encryption protects the complete OS when it's NOT running (e.g. if the system/disk were stolen)
<mattfly> hi
<Zythyr> dingir Encryption is good if you don't want anyone with physical access to your hard drive to be able to read your data. For example, if your PC gets stolen, even though you may have a strong login password, the theif can use a live USB and read your data
<Zythyr> TJ- Is your system configured so it automatically detects if your PC supports EFI boothing and if it then it boots to EFI and if not then BIOS?
<mattfly> hello everyone, ive recently updated my ubuntu 16.04 lts using a nvidia gpu (laptop), but i got some problem trying to reboot and im unable to see my system GUI, right now im on recovery mode, the error is "bbswitch not suitable _DMS call found
<mattfly> "
<mattfly> wth is that how to get the gui back?
<TJ-> Zythyr: no, it's configured so I can choose at boot-time, in the firmware's boot menu, which type of boot I want
<mattfly> and my connectyion sucks
<TJ-> mattfly: is this of any help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/857816/my-drivers-recognize-my-graphics-card-but-nvidia-settings-do-not
<andrej> How do people update things like quagga that pop up a dialogue asking about restarting a daemon using things like ansible?
<dingir> ok
<dingir> but if only /home is encrypted its secure too if hard drive gets stolen as in no one can read the data
<dingir> can i encrypt /home if system already installed?
<TJ-> mattfly: also this ubuntu forums post about 16.04 and kernel upgrades seems more relevant. Try booting to an earlier kernel version via the GRUB boot menu > Advanced sub-menu. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372056
<iulian_> anyone can check please qdbus org.mpris.clementine
<iulian_> Service 'org.mpris.clementine' does not exist.Why ?
<TJ-> dingir: it's not /home/ that is encrypted, it's /home/$USER/ and yes, it's also protected if the device is stolen. It doesn't protect against someone being able to insert malware if they have physical access to the powered-off PC though
<Zythyr> dingir I recently researched about encryption. I dected to encrypt my entire home partition instead of just /home/myusername. These two articles will be a good read for you 1) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_encryption and 2) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption
<Zythyr> ^ the second article if for block device encryption compared to this artcile which is just to encrypt your /home/userusername folder 3) https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<Guest65> Hi there, I was wondering if anyone else has had success getting Ubuntu running on a MacBook Pro Mid-2015, and if they have seen any major performance degradations
<Zythyr> TJ- When you say firmware's boot menu, you mean like the BIOS menu if u want to boot in UEFI mode or Legacy mode?
<TJ-> Zythyr: if it's using EFI then it's not BIOS :) BIOS and UEFI are firmware, UEFI manual boot menu usually offers the option to boot in UEFI mode via entries in the firmware's own memory, or via Compatibility Support Module (CSM) in BIOS mode for a specific device.
<Zythyr> TJ- Ubuntu server is asking me if I want to install GRUB boot loader. Do I choose "/dev/sda" or do I choose "/dev/sda1"? Assuming my configuration was like yours where my sda1 was BIOS boot partiiton and sda2 EFI, then what would I choose?
<TJ-> Zythyr:  /dev/sda
<lordcirth> Zythyr, Grub always goes on the drive
<TJ-> Zythyr: GRUB figures out where to put it's core image and boot files, and write it's own config
<TJ-> !mactel | Guest65
<Zythyr> So always choose the drive? Not the partition (ex: sda1)
<TJ-> !mac | Guest65
<ubottu> Guest65: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TJ-> Zythyr: yes
<TJ-> Zythyr: unless you're doing something /very/ special and experimental
<Zythyr> ohh okay
<Guest65> thanks ubottu
<Zythyr> TJ- If I configure my partitions like yours, do I still mark sda1 (BIOS) as "bios_grub" partition in Gparted? And during installation mark it as "Reserved for BIOS boot"? As for the EFI partition, I won't be able to mark it for "EFI" becasue my system doens't hhave EFI so ubuntu doesn't even give me option to mark it
<TJ-> Zythyr: Yes, mark sda1 as bios_grub ... create the EFI SP as any other type - the only important part is to reserve the space. Once the OS is installed and booted you can change the partition type
<Zythyr> Ohh okay. And the sda1 partition will be "unformatted" right? And  the EFI parittio nas Fat32? Once I am done with installation of Ubuntu, I can mark the EFI partition as EFI? But do I need to do some configurations of grub after this?
<TJ-> Zythyr: yes, sda1 is unformatted. GRUB writes it's core image directly into that partition using grub-install
<Zythyr> Ohh okay great! THanks for the clearifcation.
<Zythyr> I think I am going to scratch the current install and restart.
<Zythyr> and do the partition scheme like yours
<TJ-> Zythyr: after installing/booting in BIOS mode there is a bit of a dance to do to install the grub-efi - The way I do it is create a Virtual Machine that boots in EFI mode, attach the real hard disk to it as (/dev/sda) and a VM disk image file (e.g. /home/tj/diskimage.bin ), attach the installer ISO image as a DVD device to the VM, and boot. During EFI install I install the OS to the disk-image file but set
<TJ-> the boot-loader device to /dev/sda so it uses the EFI system partition.
<Zythyr> Ahh so u trick it into installing grub on /dev/sda
<Zythyr> Cool
<Zythyr> Good to know that
<Zythyr> I think for now I will have partition scheme like your, but not touch the EFI System Partition. If an when I move to a system that is UEFI based, then I will worry about fixing the EFI system partition. But for now I will have the partition there as making it future proof
<TJ-> Zythyr: I then shutdown the VM, delete the disk-image file, mount the EFI SP into the current running OS ("mkdir -p /boot/grub/efi; mount /dev/sda2 /boot/grub/efi") and copy the grubx64.efi to the EFI removable media path so I can boot in EFI mode without an entry in the firmware's boot menu (EFI boot via the device name) with "cp /boot/grub/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/grub/efi/EFI/boot/bootx64.efi"
<TJ-> Zythyr: finally!! once rebooted in EFI mode, I just run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and it redoes the install but also calls efibootmgr to add Ubuntu to the firmware's boot menu
<TJ-> Zythyr: in reality, I pull a lot of tricks and don't do it that way, but I'm a GRUB hacker so I know how to short-circuit things, but if I told you that process you'd get hopelessly lost :)
<stock> hi
<stock> Linux kernel Version 4.4.0-111.134~14.04.1: contains a truckload of changes related to "speculative execution"    Does this boot or even run ?
<Zythyr> TJ- hahha thanks for the clearification after the VM install trick. Or else I would have been lost lol
<Zythyr> TJ- Here is my setup. Apparently in Gparted I had the ESP option. I am unsure what will happen when I do Ubuntu Server install and when it installs GRUB. Maybe it will configure for both BIOS and EFI??? https://imgur.com/a/i2GGc
<TJ-> Zythyr: installer will only install GRUB in the same mode the installer booted in. So if installer starts from EFI mode it'll install grub-efi in EFI SP,if booted in BIOS/CSM mode it'll install grub-pc to the BIOS Boot partition
<TJ-> Zythyr: this is why we have to 'dance' to do both
<Zythyr> ahhh now i understand what u mean
<TJ-> The problem is, if booted in EFI mode we /could/ install for both EFI and BIOS mode, but if booted in BIOS mode there's no access to the EFI variables so we cannot install an EFI boot menu entry, which means there'd be no access to the installed OS on reboot
<aiena> Does anyone know of an XPath visualiser for linux? SOmething like XMLQuire?
<stock> well seems to boot and run all right : Linux acer30u 4.4.0-111-generic #134~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 15 15:39:56 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Zythyr> TJ- if booted in EFI mode, how do I install for both EFI and BIOS? The reason I ask is becasue I can attached the HDD to a PC that boots into EFI mode and then do Ubuntu install from there
<stock> looks like a very nasty job nicely done : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<TJ-> Zythyr: you'd install in just EFI mode as usual (with the EFI SP and BIOS Boot partitions), reboot into the OS, then do some clever stuff with installing the grub-pc-bin/grub2-common/grub-common but *NOT* the grub-pc package (because grub-pc would cause grub-efi and the other grub-efi-x86_64* packages to be removed)
<TJ-> Zythyr: there's a better way than that though, which is to create an LXD container with /dev/sda mapped into it and install just the grub-pc package.
<TJ-> Zythyr: I really ought to write-up all these methods because they look much simpler when you see just the commands without the long-winded explanation
<weaksauce> any caveats to find -exec sed that works from the command line but not in a script?
<stock> where can one find /proc/config.gz on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<stock> ah less /boot/config-`uname -r`
<TJ-> weaksauce: shell expansions of variables, paths, maybe?
<Zythyr> TJ- Ohhh so its not that simple even when booted into EFI mode. lol
<Zythyr> That a write up tutorial somewhere would be great
<weaksauce> TJ- https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ebf243c44800342653838e15591400d0
<weaksauce> SUB is printing out what I expect
<TJ-> Zythyr: I have a guide to the boot process itself here: http://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/
<weaksauce> i have taken off the exec portion and it's listing all the files that I expect it to see
<stock> stock@acer30u:~$ dmesg | grep -i isolation
<stock> [    0.000000] Kernel/User page tables isolation: enabled
<stock> allright ave a good one
<TunaLobster> Hey guys. Hitting an issue today on 14.04 LTS (using for legacy software support). The issue comes up when a python (2.7) portion of a script is writing to disk. It's somewhere between blitz++, python2, and mpirun. I'm not able to reproduce outside of this program right now. Apt update history shows nothing changed since last known working run of this program.
<TJ-> weaksauce: does ./test exist for find in the script to find ?
<weaksauce> it does TJ-
<TJ-> weaksauce: so is the issue all those logical-ORs because that's very different from the single shell command above
<TJ-> weaksauce: think about your "-name *.sh" clauses; what is going to process those * ? It'll be the shell won't it?
<weaksauce> TJ- reading the man page it seems like that shouldn't be an issue with the -exec \; version as it serially sends it to sed.
<TJ-> weaksauce: you need, I think, "-name '*.sh'  " - single quotes around them
<TJ-> weaksauce: you want find to handle the * not the shell
<weaksauce> TJ- ah. i will try that
<weaksauce> TJ- no dice. no error just no editing of the file
<weaksauce> TJ- https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ca2bd1bc4a30e9b351d8e7334e8f74ab
<weaksauce> that is a more complete picture as the other one was edited a bit
<TJ-> weaksauce: does the command return file names for sed to process?
<weaksauce> the first find does in fact print them out yes
<weaksauce> there are two finds with almost identical predicates
<TJ-> weaksauce: try this, I did something like this earlier for someone else: "... -exec sh -c "sed -i -e '$SUB' {}"  \; "
<weaksauce> TJ- tried a few variants of that and nothing is giving an error but it's not doing anything
<unomasbeer> ne1 have any really good fonts for coding
<TJ-> weaksauce: hmmm, if you remove the -exec it does print out the file names that matched?
<TJ-> weaksauce: I'm wondering if this is due to running under zsh. Have you tested it with other shells?
<weaksauce> i haven't no
<weaksauce> TJ- changed the script to #! /usr/bin/env sh and it's still the same. ran it under sh in my terminal too
<weaksauce> every time i want to like find I find it fails me hard
<weaksauce> maybe i can use xargs and pipe it
<TJ-> weaksauce: OK, I see your problem. You need to surround your logical or's with \( .... \)
<TJ-> weaksauce: this works for me (to echo the command) find ./$WEBEXT_NAME \( -name '*.json' -or -iname '*.js' -or -iname '*.sh' -or -iname 'license' -or -name '*.sh' \) -exec echo sed -i -e $SUB {} \;
<weaksauce> that works inside a script?
<TJ-> weaksauce: the ORs need combining to all bind to the -exec
<weaksauce> ah!
<weaksauce> what a powerful but fickle tool
<weaksauce> that worked! thanks TJ-
<TJ-> yes, it is, it's great for catching you out
<weaksauce> it feels like it should be a little easier to do find and replace in a bunch of files
<TJ-> Unix philosophy; one tool for each task and pipeline their stdout/stdin
<weaksauce> yeah. i didn't mean by find or sed but more from a third party.
<TJ-> It'd be so specialised then it probably wouldn't get used, whereas shell + find + sed lets you do anything you want - when you figure out how to use them :D
<weaksauce> :D
<DDR> I've got a bunch of files that didn't come with extensions. I can use my browser's content-sniffing on some of them, but I'm wondering if there's a more general-purpose command-line tool I can use.
<picarda> Hello I need help, I want to create a user+pass but on a specific folder. Then use an ftp client...
<DDR> Simplest way: Create new user. ln -s whatever folder you want to let them at in their home folder.
<DDR> (You'll need to give the new user read/write permissions to that folder so they can access it.)
<DDR> Then assuming you've got ftp running, they can access it via their ftp.
<DDR> * you've got your ftp daemon running
<picarda> I do not have ftp install but I'm able to log in the regular home folder by ftp...
<u0_a124> guys
<u0_a124> whois
<picarda> I did a choen -R myuser:www-data /var/www/myfolder
<picarda> *chown
<DDR> picarda: That doesn't actually make too much sense to me. There's not really the concept of "log into a folder" here, just accounts and such afaik. Perhaps someone else will be able to help, here?
<picarda> DDR: I understand your point...I just did it like this because I'm not a pro...
<picarda> It will be better to install an ftp server then create account...
<Zythyr> TJ- Great! I'll look at the your blog. Looks like you have a lot of deatils info on there. Will be a good read :)
<notadeveloper> lol
<eaglgenes101> Alright, I'm having issues with firefox
<eaglgenes101> First, it starts not responding to some queries, but UI elements act fine individually (IE the url bar can be typed into, but enter doesn't do anything)
<eaglgenes101> Then the program locks up a bit more, I can use the WM to do stuff, but the program softlocks
<eaglgenes101> Then gnome, my current desktop environment, locks up badly enough that ctrl+alt+f? doesn't do anything
<eaglgenes101> Thankfully the kernel responds to magic sysrq keycombinations, so I can do a clean reboot, but this leaves me without logs to look through
<eaglgenes101> Anyone seen this sort of pattern and know where to look?
<alpha_Aquilae> test
<eaglgenes101> um
<eaglgenes101> So long story short: how badly locked up is the system if it responds to sysrw keycombos but not ctrl+alt+f?
<eaglgenes101> *sysrq
<Alobar500> Hi, I'm an IRC and Linux novice. Was wondering if someone could help me. I have a short post here about the problem: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383715
<armin_> hi
<armin_> i am japen
<dandoeng> h
<nacc> Alobar500: do you have a live USB handy? Have you tried booting into such a USB?
<nacc> Alobar500: i assume you are on 14.04?
<HappyHotDog> does anyone have any idea why the umake version of firefox-dev hasn't got an icon?
<HappyHotDog> I tried to make sure it was added on the .desktop file
<nacc> HappyHotDog: are either of those things about the firefox package in Ubuntu?
<nacc> HappyHotDog: if not, it's offtopic for this channel
<HappyHotDog> well ok, it's just this has come from the ubuntu developer PPA
<nacc> HappyHotDog: then contact the PPA owner
<HappyHotDog> i can try in another chan though
<HappyHotDog> which is ubuntu themselves
<nacc> HappyHotDog: link?
<HappyHotDog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<nacc> HappyHotDog: so you added the PPA from https://launchpad.net/~lyzardking/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-make ?
<nacc> HappyHotDog: you should contact that owner, which is not "ubuntu themselves"
<HappyHotDog> well apologies, I didn't mean to offend.
<HappyHotDog> I thought it came from ubuntu but I was wrong
<nacc> HappyHotDog: not offended, just an FYI
<Alobar500> nacc: Yes I have one handy and I can boot to it now. I've tried using it before but couldn't fix the boot problem.
<nacc> Alobar500: the live USB boots fine?
<Alobar500> nacc: yes
<nacc> Alobar500: then it's not the kernel itself
<nacc> Alobar500: or wit, is your live USB newer than trusty? e.g. xenial?
<Alobar500> nacc: and the main 2tb usb drive I'm trying to fix boots fine to my laptop. It just won't boot to my desktop anymore.
<Alobar500> nacc: yes the live usb was made yesterday with xenial
<nacc> Alobar500: what is on the bootable disk? Can you just reintall the corrupted windows drive with ubuntu then use the external drive just as storage rather than boot media?
<Alobar500> nacc: the corrupted windows drive is trash as far as I can tell. My system runs off the external 2tb drive which only has ubuntu on it.
<nacc> Alobar500: you mean physically the disk is dead?
<Alobar500> nacc:yes
<nacc> Alobar500: i see
<HappyHotDog> well I feel dumb.
<HappyHotDog> checked the github for the PPA and found the solution there
<HappyHotDog> sorry
<cfhowlett> no apologies needed + glad you found the solution
<arunkumar413> any ideas on PYTHON2_INCLUDE_DIR
<arunkumar413> I'd like to set this variable in cmake
<nacc> arunkumar413: you probably want a cmake channel
<Alobar500> I just tried another boot-repair using a live usb and got the same error. Here's the boot script results: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26487403/
<cfhowlett> Alobar500, mbr based puters cannot manage more than 4 main partitions
<cfhowlett> I see a blend of mbr/gpt which can be done if setting up a gpt based sytem
<Alobar500> cfhowlett: that's a little over my understanding, sorry. What could I do to get it to boot again on the desktop I've been using?
<cfhowlett> I'm late to the party.  I take it that this was booting OK.  What did you change?
<Alobar500> It was booting ok for awhile. I think an update made it change. Here's my post on the forums: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383715
<cfhowlett> ok --- how many kernels are present on that machine?
<Alobar500> probably over 15. I just deleted about 10 of them using synaptic. The machine boots fine to my laptop, but will no longer boot to the desktop.
<cfhowlett> When I've had this issue, it was caused by an overloaded /boot partition which scrambled the /kernel set up.  I suggest you boot from USB, chroot your system and run  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> then reboot without the USB
<darthho0> hey, i have a small ssd as my storage for my ubuntu os. It's full and I need to get more space. I completely emptied out the Home directory but there's still so much storage used. What folders are taking up the space?
<cfhowlett> empty out old kernels darthho0
<Alobar500> ok. That might, be the problem. I don't have a boot partition. Boot is just sitting on the whole 2tb drive/partition.
<darthho0> cfhowlett: how do I do that?
<Alobar500> boot-repair suggested I make a /boot partition. Can i safely resize the current partition that includes boot, then make a seperate /boot partition about a 1gb size without losing my data?
<cfhowlett> Alobar500, good but by default, the boot partition on 16.04 is only about 250 mb.  8 - 9 kernels would go through that quickly
<cfhowlett> Alobar500, prob but backup /data first
<Alobar500> ok. I'm on 14.04 now. Should I delete more old kernels? Maybe I'll do that before making a seperate /boot partition. See if that works.
<cfhowlett> darthho0, a few steps: dpkg -l | grep linux-image          sudo apt purge all except the 2 highest numbered images
<cfhowlett> Alobar500, you're booted?
<cfhowlett> Alobar500, darthho0 please read:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/        personally, I prefer removal via dpkg.  YMMV
<Alobar500> cfhowlett: ok will do. I'm booted into a live usb into the desktop. But earlier I booted the 2TB drive to the laptop and removed old kernels with SYnaptic
<cfhowlett> Alobar500, very good.  I have not worked with supersized storage like yours, so my solution may not be effective.  ask again in this channel
<roadrunneratwast> hi all. i have a dual boot machine and need to give more space to my ubuntu parition.  is it relatively safe to use gparted to shrink the windows partition and move it to the right?
<cfhowlett> "relatively"  sure.  after you backup everything important.  note: when I have done this, it broke the win7 bootloader.  easily repaired with windows tools, but still
<roadrunneratwast> yeah.  that's the thing. i have had to fight windows 10 a few times already
<cfhowlett> I've no experience with win10 so can't advise
<roadrunneratwast> ok.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | roadrunneratwast
<ubottu> roadrunneratwast: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<roadrunneratwast> in that case, are there any downsides to just storing everything on the windows partition?  i am a developer and i work in linux. but it turns out that, for example, the Android SDK is 6GB.  Is it okay to store dev files and even my own code on the windows partition and work on it in my ubuntu parititon?
<cfhowlett> bad idea as windows still uses ntfs and your ubutnu storage = ext4.  perhaps a shared cloud storage solution?  virtualbox / gDrive
<roadrunneratwast> ok.
<roadrunneratwast> then maybe i can just chop off the end of the windows partition and format it as ext4
<roadrunneratwast> and store everything there
<lotuspsychje> roadrunneratwast: also alot of dev tools are available on ubuntu, think of single install ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> roadrunneratwast, what is your percentage of time on ubuntu/win10?
<roadrunneratwast> i spend most of my time on ubuntu
<roadrunneratwast> but there are certain things i need windows for
<roadrunneratwast> and am reluctant to go single boot
<cfhowlett> roadrunneratwast, as do I.  I have windows in a virtualbox which I boot 1-2 yearly
<roadrunneratwast> hm.   i don't know yet.  i have no lurve for the windows
<lotuspsychje> roadrunneratwast: alot of things can we launched from wine/playonlinux aswell or as cfhowlett suggests vbox
<roadrunneratwast> but a lot of things can not
<lotuspsychje> roadrunneratwast: like?
<roadrunneratwast> just hardware compatibility stuff
<blue1> top
<roadrunneratwast> not everything has linux support
<cfhowlett> true
<roadrunneratwast> everythng is supported in windows
<roadrunneratwast> ok.
<jusss> hi there, I just run `systemctl restart gdm` in gnome, and now I'm stuck in login page again, input user and password then pop up login page again, I wonder this is a feature or bug?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: 17.10 gnome
<jusss> lotuspsychje: intel video card
<jusss> lotuspsychje: ubuntu on Xorg
<lotuspsychje> jusss: hmm thats weird indeed, should work wich kernel are you on?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: the latest 4.15 from official ubuntu kernel
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-genercic artful | jusss tested booting this?
<ubottu> jusss tested booting this?: Package linux-image-genercic does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.32.34 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<jusss> I don't think this is related with kernel
<lotuspsychje> jusss: try a few tests, like nomodeset or other kernel boot
<lotuspsychje> jusss: you dont have hybrid graphics with intel right?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: like I said, the graphic is normal, I'm stuck in the graphical login page, not tty
<jusss> the login page belong to gdm I think
<lotuspsychje> jusss: im asking because nvidia is a no-go with wayland and can result in a login loop like you experience
<jusss> lotuspsychje: I don't have one nvidia card, only intel video card
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> jusss: wayland also result in the login loop?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: maybe you can try it on your local machine, see what happens
<jusss> lotuspsychje: wayland and xorg both
<lotuspsychje> jusss: im testing 18.04 both sessions work here, but wayland more laggy
<jusss> I meet this case last night, and I delete .ICEauthority and .Xauthorty, I can ge into the system
<jusss> I just wonder why this happens
<lotuspsychje> jusss: alot of bugs on that login loop mate
<lotuspsychje> jusss: perhaps syslog/dmesg could help us?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: aha
<jusss> lotuspsychje: yeah, you are right, maybe journalctl can log something
<lotuspsychje> jusss: i would suggest the artful kernel test also
<lotuspsychje> jusss: system also up to date?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: yeah, up to date last night
<lotuspsychje> jusss: loginloop after an update?
<lotuspsychje> morning ericus
<jusss> lotuspsychje: no, login loop after I run `systemctl restart gdm`
<lotuspsychje> right
<jusss> I just wonder why it cause this case,
<looney> wats up
<lotuspsychje> jusss: a thread about it here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374885
<lotuspsychje> jusss: did you play with gnome extensions?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: yeah, I did, but I delete them now
<lotuspsychje> jusss: just to make sure, your on 17.10.1?µ
<jusss> lotuspsychje: 17.10, I just download the iso from ubuntu official website, I'm not sure what it is
<jusss> not sure about the number after 17.10.
<lotuspsychje> jusss: recall when you downloaded the iso?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: 1:00 PM, yesterday
<lotuspsychje> jusss: there are important updates on the .1
<lotuspsychje> jusss: but if you say your up to date
<lotuspsychje> jusss: related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1715811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715811 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "GDM crash loop Ubuntu 17.10 (Intel)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jusss> lotuspsychje: maybe I should re-install gdm
<jusss> lotuspsychje: what packages is I need to purge?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: that could do the trick yeah, look at the bug its mentioned
<jusss> ok, the last comment metion 'apt install gdm3 ubuntu-desktop "
<catdi> hi
<catdi> EriC^^: Hello Eric
<catdi> quit
<jusss> aha, if I remove caribou, that I have to remove gdm3 ubuntu-desktop
<jusss> WTH? I just want to remove a on-screen keyboard, I have to remove all entire environment?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: caribou is part of the ubuntu system,hence why it wants to remove desktop
<lotuspsychje> jusss: just disable the service?
<cfhowlett> jusss, it's a small package.  why delete
<jusss> lotuspsychje: it can not be disable in the 'settings-universal-access'
<jusss> cfhowlett: because it sucks! no ctrl no esc no tab, do you call that is a keyboard???
<lotuspsychje> jusss: think you need to disable it in systemd services
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<jusss> lotuspsychje: you even write a systemd service for that keyboard?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: ubuntu doesnt chooses with services are important for the user= the users choice
<lotuspsychje> wich
<lotuspsychje> jusss: like= enable dislike= disable
<ehO_k> anyone know of an online virus scanner for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !virus | ehO_k
<ubottu> ehO_k: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett> ah ... ONLINE virus checker.  no way in 7 hells I would trust that but you do you ...
<RedCat27> https://metadefender.opswat.com/ is good if you want to scan a particular file
<RedCat27> maybe not the most useful for Linux, but good to have on hand
<jusss> what are policykit-gnome and ubuntu-desktop? they're all gnome?
<zuko951> nick harindu
<dingir> hi
<dingir> is using encrypted filesystem more likely to encounter failures
<macker> hi
<macker> something ive noticed it upgrades generally fail now, say from 17.04 to 17.10, or 17.10 to 18.04 etc
<macker> it always errors out because it cant stop systemd to upgrade systemd
<macker> is there  away around this?
<macker> I prefer a fresh install as much as the next person, but sometimes were lazy
<macker> so even update-manager -d errors on the systemd part so everything rolls back
<kiwi_> hi... using ubuntu, there is a handy command line program for removing leading whitespace from a string. i forget the name of that program, what was it, please?
<jink> sed?
<kiwi_> no
<kiwi_> it's a program made for just this specific job
<kiwi_> similar to 'cut', 'tr', 'head' etc....
<Ben64> sed "s/^[ \t]*//"
<dingir> what is whitespace
<dingir> spacebar caracter?
<kiwi_> yes, or tabs
<kiwi_> awk '{$1=$1};1'
<kiwi_> i asked for the name of that program, not how to remove whitespace ... ;-)
<Ben64> why does it matter, it works
<kiwi_> Ben64, because it matters, simple as that ;-)
<kiwi_> ok, forget it, thanks for your help, anyway ... bye
<Ben64> cool
<gioan> hello
<causative> I have been having a problem since updating from 17.04 to 17.10:  first of all, it's using more memory than it used to and not using any swap, and second of all, as soon as it runs out of application memory the system hangs for ~15 minutes and when it recovers dmesg is full of page allocation faults
<causative> I have 4 gigs of memory and the last hang occurred when i just was playing 2 videos in firefox and almost nothing else
<Ben64> causative: pastebin the output of 'free -m'
<causative> right now it's ok, when it comes out of the hang it has used some swap, but it does not use swap during normal operation
<causative> https://pastebin.com/0qR0djdt
<causative> I know it occurs when the available memory runs out because I have a status bar widget showing the amount of application memory
<causative> and every time it hangs, the widget shows all memory used
<causative> and during normal operation it does not show all memory used
<Ben64> sounds kind of normal
<causative> normal??
<Ben64> if you run out of memory, you'll experience bad things
<causative> it should be using swap instead of hanging for 15 minutes
<Ben64> it is using swap
<causative> and it is using too much memory as well for what it's doing, compared to 17.04
<causative> I just said it's not using swap during normal operation
<causative> this is after the hang
<causative> if I booted it up clean, it would use all 4 gigs of memory and 0 swap, then hang
<causative> from just browsing the web
<Ben64> browsers take lots of memory
<causative> it's obviously not normal
<Ben64> what's the output of 'cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness'
<dingir> hi i have a question
<causative> 60
<Ben64> then it's set up normally. don't run out of memory : /
<Ben64> use something like htop to see what's eating it all, and take care of it
<causative> it's obviously not set up normally since it was not happening before and it's not using swap!
<Ben64> but it is using swap...
<causative> I already explained that to you
<Ben64> it's using swap because it ran out of memory, that's literally what swap is for
<causative> my widget shows swap as well as memory and at the time of first hang since boot it will always show 0 swap used
<causative> it should not hang for 15 minutes or come back with 4000 lines of page allocation faults in dmesg, it should just transfer some things to swap
<Ben64> it can't always do that
<causative> why not?
<causative> I have an SSD, swap should be fast
<Ben64> because things need to be in memory to be used
<harindu_> there is a variable ( i don't remember which one) which determines the swappiness
<dingir> if i encrypt my home folder, am i more subject to increase failure of filesystem or having it not fixable after power outtage and stuff like that?.. is it more likely for an encrypted partition to give problems when checking filesystem after unexpected shutdown.. is it harder to fix than non encrypted?
<harindu_> if it's zero it doesn't swap even it's out of memory
<causative> there's no reason for it to need 4 gigs of memory to play 2 videos in firefox
<causative> it did not used to need that
<Ben64> harindu_: yep checked that, it's at the default value of 60
<Ben64> causative: you should check htop
<causative> it tells me firefox is using the memory
<causative> gnome-shell at second place with 243 MiB
<causative> firefox at 397.4 MiB and some Web Content processes at 208, 143, 130, 105 MiB
<causative> doesn't seem like it ought to add up to 4 GiB, but apparently there are a lot of smaller processes that add up
<dingir> what algorith for encfs?
<causative> before closing firefox just now it was using 2200 MiB, now it's using 1573 MiB and I have nothing open but some terminals, emacs and xchat
<causative> hexchat
<causative> is it normal for 17.10 to use over 1 GiB of memory immediately after boot with nothing open?
<auronandace> causative: i'm on 17.10 and it is using around 800mb. got thunar, cmus, htop and weechat running
<auronandace> causative: i'm using i3 though rather than a desktop environment like gnome
<auronandace> causative: also dropbox is running in the background
<causative> so 1.1 GiB on boot may not be too abnormal if gnome-shell is a beast, maybe part of my problem is some memory leak in firefox or noscript
<causative> but it still should not be hanging 15 minutes the first time it reaches full memory, there should be plenty of inactive memory that can be swapped the first time it hits the limit
<auronandace> causative: yeah, sounds like firefox or one of the sites you visit
<auronandace> causative: any of those sites using flash?
<causative> I don't think so, I believe twitch and youtube are on html5
<xenoix_> Does it happen with all sites you've tried so far?
<auronandace> causative: haven't got any funky addons?
<causative> noscript and ublock origin, it could be a noscript problem since noscript was broken after they updated to the new firefox framework and may still be partly broken
<xenoix_> auronandace: I mean noscript can be pretty funky, i remember last time i updated it. It broke every site i tried to visit...
<xenoix_> causative: yeah exactly
<internete> hola
<causative> but I don't think 100% of the problem is how much memory is used, the problem is the 15 minute hang instead of swapping smoothly
<Ben64> the problem is you really need more than 4GB of memory now if you want to use web browsers
<causative> that's nuts
<Ben64> 700MB used on 17.10 i just installed and booted
<Ben64> not really, 4GB was low like 10 years ago
<causative> no
<causative> 10 years ago my desktop computer had 512 MiB
<hateball> causative: Are you sure this freeze hangs when your system needs to swap? Such hangs sound like the type you can get with buggy gpu drivers also, but you'd likely see something in dmesg or ~/.xsession-errors then
<hateball> "freeze hangs" - more coffee needed
<causative> hateball, it always happens as soon as the green application memory bar in my status indicator reaches full
<hateball> Alright
<Ben64> maybe not quite 10 years ago, but 4GB is pathetic for now
<causative> this was a high end laptop 4 years ago
<Ben64> false
<causative> cost around $800 at the time
<causative> but you're focusing on the wrong thing, it isn't the fact it runs out, it's what happens when it does, instead of quickly swapping
<Ben64> the whole problem is you running out of memory
<causative> why should it take 15 minutes to swap out enough memory so the system is usable?  and why would this create thousands of lines of page allocation faults in dmesg?
<Ben64> because you ran out of memory
<causative> swapping is a normal part of system operation, it should not cause a massive hang
<causative> and it shouldn't create any dmesg messages either
<neure> why doesnt ubuntu install disc contain boot repair?
<neure> does anyone have image which would have it?
<neure> ah
<neure> ubuntu alternative has rescue?
<neure> is that still a thing?
<auronandace> causative: 4gb used to be pretty high a while back but now it is verging on the low end. my silent pc has 8gb or ram and one of my laptops has 32gb. also video sites like youtube and twitch are certainly going to be resource heavy and eat up ram quickly
<causative> yeah ok I get it that I'm running out of ram, the point is what happens after instead of a normal error-free swap
<fishcooker> how to move files with progress... like rsync --progress like
<sveinse> My gnome login is going completely bonkers all of the sudden: https://youtu.be/YZt1jVtfgu4 - How can I fix or debug this?
<causative> fishcooker, you can try Ubiquity
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> guys need to help a complete noob to re-sync and zero out his hard drive/usb on ubuntu would s1 be willing to post the most efficient method of doing so via terminal please assuming sdx i want to lay out a complete copy and paste so they can walk thru it  forward and backward (steps) also would like to have an output displayed for them if poss this
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn>  is where i am hazy (example pls with exact syntax)
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> terminal commands or gui not fussed
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn: what ?
<ikonia> jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn: you want to zero your disk ?
<ikonia> is that what you're asking ?
<mo_> hi
<mjayk> hay mo_
<mo_> anyone here
<mjayk> many people mo_
<mo_> lol
<mo_> what can we do here
<mjayk> ask questions
<mjayk> get help
<mo_> good
<ikonia> mo_: you're in an IRC channel for the single purpose of Ubuntu technical support
<ikonia> !guidelines | mo_
<ubottu> mo_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> mo_: you can also type /topic to see the channels topic and useful links
<mo_> thank u
<vlt> jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn: its qyt hard to read your question mayB u could try to break it down in2 smaller sections what have u tried so far can you describe that you can use a pastebin too thnks
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> sorry i would like to zero my usb
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i want the explaination to be easy to follow
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> for a complete noob
<vlt> jablo1: That's what we have problems with already reading your question ;-)
<vlt> jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn: ^
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i am after your brainpower and methodology not tried anything
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> hence the breakdown
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> no...?
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i would also like to synch the usb bytesize as currently incorrect
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> sync
<neure> what do you mean by "zero"? for what purpose?
<neure> why do you want to do this?
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> write over the entire drive with random data or ones and zeros
<neure> ah, so you want to erase data
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> because when the usb is inserted it displays incorrect size
<neure> so the issue is that it shows wrong size?
<neure> not that there is some personal or otherwise sensitive information?
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> difference between (cant remember terms but perhaps filedescriptor size mismatch
<neure> what filesystem does the drive have?
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i dont giv a shit about data and being able to recover it
<neure> okay, so you just want to get the full size for your use?
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> so forget the zeroing out
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> resync primary concern
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> no
<alocer> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdx bs=4096 && sync <- will rewrite your sdx with random data
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i know about the diff between 1024  and 1000
<neure> see https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108539/how-can-i-find-the-actual-dd-size-of-a-flash-disk for example
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> i want it not to show an error when i try to use it or insert it
<neure> what does sgdisk --print say?
<neure> is it hard drive or usb memory stick or what?
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> hang ten gotta dig up usb brb
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> im not on ubuntu so imma log out be back soon same name
<neure> this looks like close match to what you are looking for: https://superuser.com/questions/1086118/restore-the-size-of-an-usb-drive-linux
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> oooh will read
<neure> if you are on windows there may be a windows way to do it
<neure> worth a google
<neure> https://www.howtogeek.com/235824/how-to-clean-a-flash-drive-sd-card-or-internal-drive-to-fix-partition-and-capacity-problems/
<neure> but be careful :P
<neure> you dont want to accidentally remove your OS
<stelios> lol
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> not even bro rofl good old dd shes a curve ball for the novice (forwarned)
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> cioa stelios
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> or should i say cuzzo dd lmao
<jonnnnnnnnnnnnnn> ao
<jonnnnnnnnn> just waiting for a mate
<jonnnnnnnnn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GgQi_H5SwU
<jonnnnnnnnn> .
<lenswipee> hi, does ubuntu come with office application?
<gone> hey
<gone> anyone here
<jkopyczynski> hello
<jkopyczynski> i need friends :c
<jonnnnnnnnn> why do i get this error on my usb's intermittently
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnn:  ?
<jonnnnnnnnn> all i do is install linux distros
<jonnnnnnnnn> window
<jonnnnnnnnn> s
<jonnnnnnnnn> and store files
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnn: what error ?
<jonnnnnnnnn> yup
<jonnnnnnnnn> alocer r u from redi
<jonnnnnnnnn> redit
<causative> I have set swappiness to 100, and though 2686 MiB/3865 MiB application memory is used, 0 swap is used so far, why is this?  when will it swap?  only when it is out of memory and then it will hang for 15 minutes?
<jonnnnnnnnn> any way its me guys
<Ben64> causative: because it doesn't need to use swap
<causative> can I make it swap?
<Ben64> swapping is bad
<causative> is there a way to trigger swapping manually?
<Ben64> use more memory
<jonnnnnnnnn> https://pasteboard.co/H5iXxUU.png
<jonnnnnnnnn> soz image pasted
<causative> if I max out of memory then it will hang for 15 minutes
<causative> I want to avoid that
<jonnnnnnnnn> got a few convos going on
<causative> or I want to see if triggering a swap manually would cause the same hang
<Ben64> causative: the real answer, which you don't like, is to not max out memory
<causative> please stop talking Ben64 the problem is it hangs whenever it tries to swap, and will not use any swap otherwise
<jonnnnnnnnn> why do i get this error intermitently https://pasteboard.co/H5iXxUU.png
<jonnnnnnnnn> on me usbs
<Ben64> no, the problem is you run out of memory. swap is not 'extra memory' and should not be used as such
<causative> there is some problem with the swap, could be hardware or software, and maybe there is a way to fix it
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnn: did you used dd ?
<causative> but you are providing a negative amount of help by arguing with me this way
<Ben64> you want things to be a certain way, and they just are not that way
<jonnnnnnnnn> nah
<jonnnnnnnnn> usually its...
<tykayn> hi folks, anyone for support about nvidia cuda causing black screen at boot ?
<tykayn> on ubuntu 16.04
<jonnnnnnnnn> either startup disk creator
<jonnnnnnnnn> or rufus
<tykayn> i have lightdm that doesnt want to startup
<jonnnnnnnnn> for windows iso bootable usbs
<causative> you are discouraging anyone else from helping Ben64
<Ben64> causative: no i'm not, anyone else is free to answer
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnn: there is thing called block size ... you need to set it manually becuz corrupt usb disk
<causative> they are free to, but your arguing makes it less likely they will
<jonnnnnnnnn> can you elaborate as why you need to set
<jonnnnnnnnn> and dont u only need to set if using dd terminal
<alocer> Ben64: swap is used when you ram is full.
<alocer> Ben64: by full i meann no free space left on memory. cache don't count
<Ben64> jonnnnnnnnn: when you write an iso to usb like that, it does that sometimes, you can ignore it
<Ben64> alocer: correct
<causative> alocer, my problem is that whenever the system needs to swap,  it goes into a hang for 15 minutes
<alocer> Ben64: is it swapfile ?
<causative> and creates many errors in dmesg
<causative> how can I diagnose this?
<alocer> is it swapfile ?
<Ben64> it's probably locking up, because no memory, then it takes a while to run oom-killer
<jonnnnnnnnn> ok id like to understand the intricacies behind why and how can u expand on that or link to information that will make me understand more
<Ben64> it's not a problem with swap or anything like that, it's a problem of you running more things than your memory capacity allows
<causative> shut the hell up Ben64
<Ben64> that's not nice
<causative> alocer, it's a partition
<jonnnnnnnnn> lol u guys crack me up
<alocer> causative: be nice or no one will help
<LeFennec> hello all
<causative> I don't want Ben64 to help, all he does is deny there is a problem
<Ben64> jonnnnnnnnn: for example, if you dd an iso to usb, it makes everything on the iso on the usb, including mbr, partition table, partitions, etc. when doing that it can be different than the hardware (usb stick) it resides on
<ducasse> causative: there's not a lot anyone else can add, Ben64 is right
<alocer> well there is no prblm kind off.
<jonnnnnnnnn> this is like springer today
<causative> there are two swap partitions:  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: 3.9 GiB and /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: 3.9 GiB
<jonnnnnnnnn> nice
<jonnnnnnnnn> thank you
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnn: rufus or such apps do the same as dd.
<causative> unsure why it's 2 when the total size should still be 3.9 GiB
<jonnnnnnnnn> nice
<jonnnnnnnnn> thank u all
<jonnnnnnnnn> ur all awesome
<LeFennec> can anyone help me i can't do a apt-get update
<LeFennec> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/88338bb843d6d2d2aa3bed51948abace
<Ben64> LeFennec: 15.10 is long dead
<LeFennec> who i can fix this
<causative> alocer, are you saying it is normal for a system to hang for 15 minutes whenever it needs to swap, and produce tons of errors?
<causative> this has never happened before when other ubuntu systems I have used have swapped
<LeFennec> Ben64, what i can do ?
<LeFennec> Ben64, migration ?
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | LeFennec
<ubottu> LeFennec: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> you can go from 15.10 to 16.04 and that's supported until 2021
<alocer> causative: when you have no ram available system priorites making more available.
<causative> but why would that take 15 minutes
<causative> and why would it produce 4000+ lines of dmesg errors
<LeFennec> Ben64, i can do this with live usb wwithout lose my data ?
<Ben64> liveusb? you can do it from your installed system
<causative> it's a total hang, nothing responds, the screen is frozen for the 15 minutes
<LeFennec> Ben64, with upgrade (live usb == boot usb )?
<alocer> causative: bpaste your  dmesg
<Ben64> LeFennec: not sure what you mean
<causative> alocer, ok I have one saved from an earlier crash
<causative> er, hang not crash
<alocer> cool
<LeFennec> Ben64, when i try to do an upgrade i have also errors i ask you if i can reinstall the version 16.04 without lost my files ?
<Ben64> if you have a separate /home partition, yes
<causative> alocer, https://pastebin.com/iSDdgysa
<causative> note that it does not show what happened when the crash first started because dmesg has limited size
<causative> I don't know how to see the earlier dmesgs from crashes like this
<LeFennec> Ben64, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bdbb45e1470e31524f55fee1e68afca3 when i try to upgrade
<LeFennec> Ben64, no my home is in the same partition :/
<alocer> causative: i can't open pastebin. would be kind to paste it on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<causative> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26488497/
<alocer> tahnks
<alocer> causative: my job is to watch for linux health at my company
<alocer> causative: one of the thing i look out for is swap. and when its get used. we bring down the system and switch the server to investigate the issue.
<alocer> causative: if your swap gets used like that it means BAD things are happening
<alocer> le me look into dmesg more .
<causative> it was using swap in 17.04 a bit but not causing problems like this
<causative> I would get like a 2 second hang sometimes
<causative> and I'm not sure that was because of the swap or something else
<alocer> swap is not a problem here m8
<jonnnnnnnnn> can someone explain what swap memory is for and if i need it on my ubuntu installs (always is made when i install)
<jonnnnnnnnn> i have 16GB of ram
<alocer> jonnnnnnnnn: lmgtfy.com/?q=swap
<alocer> doese ubuttu search on google /
<alocer> ?
<causative> jonnnnnnnnn, it's space on your hard disk that can be used like RAM is, it's much slower than RAM but should prevent a total failure if you run out of RAM
<jonnnnnnnnn> nah i broke the internet lols
<jonnnnnnnnn> thanks causative
<alocer> wrong. doesn't protect you from filure
<alocer> protect you from loss of dtat
<alocer> data
<Ben64> can't be used like ram either
<jonnnnnnnnn> fukn hell this is personal between u2 lols
<jonnnnnnnnn> thanks for replies
<Ben64> watch the language please jonnnnnnnnn
<jonnnnnnnnn> soz
<Ben64> np
<alocer> condolenses Ben64
<causative> alocer, what makes you say swap is not a problem?  what is the problem then?
<alocer> did you install the os your self ?
<causative> yes
<alocer> i m not a pro .. but seems like a hardware problem.. i can't figure it our man. sry
<causative> there might be something wrong with my SSD
<alocer> it might be that
<alocer> but youre swap is working fine
<nescius> smart would show that
<causative> how do you know?
<nescius> swap is only used when ram is full, or when suspend/hybernate
<alocer> its 4 years i m using linux and my swap never goest over 0 :)
<causative> nescius, I get all these error messages and a 15 minute hang whenever my ram becomes full
<causative> then it comes out of the hang, and some swap is used and the system is ok for a while until it runs out again
<rory> swap doesn't work like that, ie ram "overflow" - actually depending on swapiness, the system will keep stuff in both RAM and swap so it can be quickly removed from RAM if needed
<mjayk> ^---
<causative> I've had swappiness set to 100 for a few hours now rory and it's not using any swap at all
<causative> is that normal?
<alocer> causative dmesg log > https://paste.ubuntu.com/26488497/
<alocer> causative: you have a hardware problem.
<alocer> causative: lots of stalled for thousand of seconds
<causative> with what hardware?
<alocer> and they all happens when your trying to access you hard disk . but i don't know which one
<alocer> udisks get stalled
<causative> so you think it's the SSD
<alocer> kthread get stalled
<alocer> you only have ssd ?
<causative> yes
<alocer> possible ... contact the system76 support.
<alocer> and make sure you're ssd is working the way it should
<nescius> it could be the ssd - logs are full of this udisksd: page allocation stalls for 10444ms
<nescius> do you have a smart daemon installed?
<causative> don't think so, getting smartmontools now
<causative> well, I ran a s.m.a.r.t. extended offline self-test on the ssd and it said "completed without error"
<causative> so it might not be the ssd
<causative> it's a relatively new ssd, got it last summer
<zomaar> What was the issue causative?
<zomaar> I was using a KVM switch chained to a VGA switch that apparently caused my VGA card to die but this was only temporary, but I'll have to wait till TJ- comes online again
<causative> zomaar, whenever the system runs out of memory (but has plenty of swap) it hangs for 15 minutes and produces errors like this:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/26488497/  and then returns to apparently normal operation, having apparently used some of the swap during the hang
<hateball> causative: what ssd do you have? some misbehave so you need force disable ncq
<hateball> but then you usually notice that during normal operation as well, not just when it swaps
<zomaar> I really would like to make a huge hardware database that people can insert their experiences into
<causative> device model is SanDisk SDSSDA240G
<zomaar> I have had huge issues with a slower, older mSATA SSD that caused kernel hangs, but not just when swapping
<hateball> causative: oh I see now you have a system76 machine... that should already be tested against that type of stuff I guess
<causative> it's not the drive that came with it hateball
<hateball> causative: ah!
<causative> that was an HDD that was failing
<Ben64> probably doesn't help having encrypted swap
<hateball> causative: fwiw, you could try the kernel parameter "libata.force=noncq" and see if it's the same type of issue I've had in the past. See this post for example https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/211550/how-to-really-disable-ncq-in-linux
<spexi> Hi! When using Spotify, it displays a notification at every song change, and it tells which artist, song and album it is. Is there a way to show that notification again after that first time?
<causative> yeah but... what's the point of encrypting my home directory if I'm not going to encrypt the swap
<zomaar> Probably is no issue
<Ben64> causative: those are totally different things
<causative> if i consider the information in my home directory worth encrypting, then the information in swap would be equally worth encrypting
<mjayk> causative: depends on the circumstance. People are different and have different applications.
<zomaar> No I don't think the general use case would advise against encrypted swap in that case
<zomaar> But YMMV
<Ben64> it only has 4GB ram, probably a weak cpu as well, it runs out of memory and has to swap to slow encrypted swap
<zomaar> Still it is easy to test without if th swap is separate
<Ben64> of course it's gonna take a long time
<causative> ben, it did not take a long time or produce errors prior to updating to 17.10
<zomaar> It's not the encryption
<Ben64> it sure doesn't help the situation
<zomaar> Have you tried older kernels?
<causative> no, guess I'll try that later
<zomaar> I think it's someone the kernels folks would be interested in, but I don't really know how to get their attention
<zomaar> Does the mainstream kernel even have a bug tracker?
<zomaar> Is your swap part of an encrypted LVM or separate?
<zomaar> You can easily create a different swap to test
<bbking> hi
<zomaar> The crypt device mapper target is really just one of the simplest out there...
<bbking> I'm trying to boot an ubuntu 16.04.03 usb on an old system
<bbking> the bios appears to have no EFI
<zomaar> Time to celebrate
<bbking> I wonder if the new ubuntu iso images require efi?
<zomaar> 2 rounds on the house
<zomaar> No
<EriC^^> bbking: no, they don't they boot on both legacy and uefi systems
<bbking> I'm using the grub from the previous install ubuntu 14
<bbking> to check if it sees any boot partitions
<zomaar> EriC^^: Is it a dual kernel image? I noticed the exention was .efi
<bbking> it doesnt seem to see the usb drive
<bbking> or it sees the drive but doesnt see it as bootable
<EriC^^> bbking: does 'ls' show it?
<bbking> no
<zomaar> So you can't boot it from the BIOS?
<bbking> ls shows the some other stuff on the computer,  same stuff with or without usb plugged in
<bbking> nope, having a bloody hard time with this
<bbking> I have an older bootable usb too from debian -- same problem
<zomaar> Is this the same debian person?
<bbking> its debian 7 I think
<bbking> the old one
<zomaar> I mean were you here before trying to get Ubuntu on a Debian machine?
<bbking> so I dont think its the usb itself
<bbking> no
<EriC^^> bbking: can you put the iso on another hdd native on the machine?
<bbking> shouldnt be an issue what is already on the machine
<zomaar> Eric is implying that you can boot an ISO from grub
<bbking> EriC^^, yeah I'm thinking, put the iso on a hdd and loop mount?
<EriC^^> yeah
<bbking> right, that way I'll at least see the iso
<bbking> yeah that must be the next step maybe something screwy about the usb controller on the mb.
<bbking> usb keybaord works
<zomaar> There is a howto for it but it requires essentially only like 2 commands in Grub
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<bbking> one thing occurs to met
<bbking> to me now
<bbking> there are lik 30 HDDs on that system
<zomaar> One to mount the loopback and one to get the root from it
<bbking> not a typical desktop setup
<bbking> and raid controllers etc.
<bbking> maybe its somehow too much for the grub shell to list them all
<bbking> they dont pop up -- all of the ext4 file systems.
<zomaar> If your BIOS has issues with it
<zomaar> Then you know
<zomaar> It's expected that Grub has too
<causative> zomaar, hateball alocer nescius thanks for your help I have a few things to investigate now
<zomaar> Just loopback mount the ISO and get going :)
<zomaar> Or I mean, get it going :)
<EriC^^> bbking: maybe cause the bios can't boot from the usb grub can't see it?
<EriC^^> bbking: if you had the space maybe you could make a tiny fat32 in one of the disks and put the iso there so it stands out more in the ls output
<bbking> jeeez, I unplugged 30 HDDs and now grub shows my usb
<bbking> bios screwup I guess
<alexandr> привет народ
<wodim> libmagickwand-dev : Depends: libmagickwand-6.q16-dev but it is not going to be installed
<wodim> what does this mean
<dingir_> hi
<dingir_> with what do you encrypt the home folder?
<dingir_> i just apt-get install encfs and it says its vulnerable to some attacks and should not be considered safe in certain situations.. whats the defaujlt encryption ubuntu is proposing when installing?
<dingir_> i missed that part
<dingir_> where cryptkeeper?
<Sjors> Hi all
<Sjors> I have a machine here, and it seems most of its RAM is being used by the kernel at the moment, but the memory usage of kernel threads is shown as 0
<Sjors> I'm trying to figure out, using slabtop currently, to figure out how, but the numbers don't seem to add up
<Sjors> does anyone know of a good way to figure out the memory usage of kernel threads?
<chrisml> if i a command in screen and don't detach it but my ssh session times out, that will fail the command right?
<chrisml> s/a/run
<binaryhermit> the command would still be running inside the screen session
<rreck_> is it likely the command will fail
<rreck_> oh sorry i didnt understand it meant running under screen
<rreck_> doh
<rreck_> i guess i should have clued in on the word detach
<rreck_> forget i said anything
<Sjors> chrisml: regardless of whether you detach the gnu screen session, if your ssh connection drops the session remains
<Sjors> chrisml: you can just re-attach it later
<chrisml> Sjors great! thank you
<ix_> does anyone know linux lite's repo? I'd like to add it to sources.list
<simulant_> Hi can anyone please help as I'm tearing my hair out with display issues here! I have three 2560x1440 displays (pretty nice, but not so nice as I can't get them working!!). I have an integrated intel gpu which I plugged all three with dvi, hdmi and vga. I couldn't get the vga one past 2048x1200 though!! So I've now added an nvidia graphics card and set my bios to use both. But even though the 3rd screen is on hdmi on nvidia I still
<simulant_> can't get full resolution
<simulant_> the result is two screens look great and one looks naf!
<simulant_> can anyone please help me to fix this?
<simulant_> I've tried doing xrandr addmodes etc and it just won't effing work
<zomaar> Once upon a midnight dreary...
<zomaar> As I wondered weak and weary...
<zomaar> Well that could have led to a question I guess
<simulant_> zomaar: I have a question if you want one? I posted it just before you entered!
<zomaar> Okay say so
<A1Recon> I ran `sudo apt autoremove` today. Paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26489350/ Somewhere in the middle it got an error and aborted. Now my Linux partition has gone Read Only.
<zomaar> Let me guess you are on 17.10
<simulant_> zomaar: how did you know?
<A1Recon> I can't save anything. Some programs wont run because they can't create temporary files.
<zomaar> No I was speaking to A1Recon
<A1Recon> zomaar i am on 16.04
<zomaar> Oh okay really
<simulant_> zomaar: sorry that wasn't supposed to sound sarcastic, i realised after I typed that - you would know, most folk are on that!!
<simulant_> zomaar: ah ok thanks
<zomaar> A1Recon: Well that makes it easier (for me :p)
<A1Recon> Now i don't even know how to frame a question for askubuntu
<learner> gang
<learner> gang gang
<A1Recon> The terminal won't autocomplete commands using the 'Tab' key. Reason `cd /medbash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system`
<zomaar> A1Recon: What is uname -r?
<A1Recon> zomaar uname -r is 4.13.0-32-generic
<zomaar> A1Recon: It doesn't seem like the removals of your kernels caused that, it can be a hardware error.
<zomaar> Did you yet reboot?
<A1Recon> zomaar haven't done a reboot yet
<A1Recon> not since the error showed up
<zomaar> Okay so a hardware error occurred maybe and your filesystem was remounted read-only
<zomaar> Is a guess
<zomaar> You can check "dmesg" if there are any signs of hardware failure and also
<zomaar> Try to search for "dmesg | grep mounting" or "dmesg | grep mounted" to see when and where it happens
<mattfly> hello
<mnkybrdr> A1Recon: It appears some file system corruption occurred and made the disk go read only
<A1Recon> zomaar found errors here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26489406/
<mnkybrdr> Do you have multiple disks in the server?
<A1Recon> dmesg ^
<zomaar> Or alternatively sudo journalctl | grep mounting etc
<mattfly> my terminal emulator gets super laggy when i hit tab and sometimes get stuck
<simulant_> I've posted my problem here too if anyone can please help: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383837
<mattfly> what can it be? (hit tab for auto completition)
<mnkybrdr> sda5 seems to have failed due to some corruption
<mnkybrdr> Have you shut down the server uncleanly in the past?
<A1Recon> mnkbrdr nope
<zomaar> Curious, no hardware errors?
<mnkybrdr> A1Recon: is it virtualised server or on a physical box?
<A1Recon> mnkybrdr its my laptop
<zomaar> After reboot you might need to do "fsck $ROOT", it should still boot fine
<zomaar> After that I mean
<trubled> hello, linux noob here, i'm trying to extend my partition linux (i dual boot it with windows) so i made some free unallocated space but gparted won't let me extend it (shows minimum size = maximum size and i can't change it), does anyone have a clue?
<A1Recon> mnkybrdr a friend on another IRC says ```EXT4-fs error (device sda5): ext4_iget:4894: inode #956913: comm dpkg: bogus i_mode (0)```  file system corrupt reboot and let it fsck run gsmartcontrol and make sure your disk is OK
<mnkybrdr> Sometimes it can work, but sometimes I have had to use chroot to repair it
<A1Recon> oh boy
<mnkybrdr> Its not as bad as it sounds, but scary the first time
<zomaar> simulant_: Bit hard to help, I am not using Gnome
<mnkybrdr> https://basictheprogram.blogspot.de/2011/02/how-to-chroot-simple-and-fast-archive.html Says how to get in from a live CD and mount disks, then you can run check disk as the disks arent mounted
<A1Recon> mnkybrdr what if the system wont boot up at all?
<A1Recon> i mean reboot
<simulant_> zomaar: I'm on kde here (kubuntu actually I just posted in ubuntu as there is a bigger userbase to hopefully help)
<mnkybrdr> Youll need a bootable USB stick just in case, then that link above tells you how to mount the disks from the live CD
<zomaar> A1Recon: If it ends at a prompt run "fsck $ROOT" like I said
<zomaar> simulant_: Okay on KDE it is even harder as the KScreen software is not very good
<zomaar> simulant_: But the only way you can do it is with xrandr
<mnkybrdr> http://bitsofmymind.com/2014/03/14/how-to-fix-fsck-your-root-file-system-that-you-have-to-boot-into-on-linux/ looks a better worse case guide
<mattfly> my terminal gets stuck whenever i press tab to autocomplete, what can this be???
<mattfly> i have upgraded my system and changed to kernle 4.13
<mnkybrdr> mattfly: do you have network drives mounted?
<mattfly> ubuntu 16.04
<mattfly> yes
<mattfly> but im not autocompleting on then
<mattfly> whenever i press tab and wherever this happens
<mnkybrdr> Do you have them symbolicly linked into the autocomplete paths?
<mattfly> but i am using sshfs
<mattfly> well let me check if the same doesnt happen on other paths
<zomaar> simulant_: You can try to run "xrandr" but it is difficult to make it persistent.
<mattfly> aw okay it only happens when they are linked inside the autocomplete path
<simulant_> zomaar: tried xrandr and it won't set the resolution
<zomaar> simulant_: Can you run "xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste it here just for kicks?
<zomaar> Okay
<simulant_> zomaar: i think my edid is messed up or something...
<zomaar> Right
<mattfly> i have it like this /tmp/remote --> remote is the remote fs folder
<simulant_> zomaar: just guessing though!
<mattfly> if i enter on tmp and type lt gets stuck
<simulant_> zomaar: http://termbin.com/fnki
<A1Recon> mnkybrdr zomaar ----> i will create a bootable USB and then shut down system. and switch to my mobile irc app for further contact. Thanks.
<zomaar> simulant_: You can verify with the read-edid package
<A1Recon> and try whatever you guys suggested. wish me luck
<zomaar> simulanet_: Read the help on how to use it, you need to do "get-edid | parse-edid" or something
<mattfly> oaky i killed all sshfs processess
<mattfly> now seems to have no trouble but im unable to mount the remote systems again
<mnkybrdr> mattfly: you can try to unmount them and try tab complete
<mattfly> it works now but i cant mount them again without having this probolem
<simulant_> zomaar: i don't get these edid things - is there a way to just delete them all and get regenerated fresh?
<mnkybrdr> mattfly: there should be a way to exclude certain filesystems from tab completion
<mnkybrdr> im just looking now
<zomaar> simulant_: sudo apt install read-edid
<mattfly> is not just tab completition, if i enter them and hit ls it also gets stuck
<mattfly> they are not being mounted or something is wrong
<mnkybrdr> that seems like the sshfs is running very slowly for some reason
<mnkybrdr> how close are these other systems?
<zomaar> mattfly: Welcome since Linux remote mount problems since 1993
<mnkybrdr> zomaar: at least its not Windows Samba server
<mattfly> it used to work fast, but aftr the upgrade something is wrong
<mattfly> maybe reinstalling sshfs?
<simulant_> zomaar: when i run get-edid | parse-edid it displays an edid but is that for all the monitors or just the screen I ran it on?
<mattfly> aw it randomly started working now
<mattfly> lol
<zomaar> simulant_: I have no idea
<mnkybrdr> mattfly: it appears you have may have some network issues (or slight outage)
<mattfly> yeah might be mnkybrdr, my connection is pretty slow these days, thanks for your help
<mnkybrdr> np
<zomaar> mattfly: Better boot older system before you reach that conclusion
<mattfly> yeah... i always had problems after upgrading ubuntu or making any change at all... i cant wait to change to 18.04 lts
<zomaar> I consider that a bit of a foolish statement :p
<zomaar> Stuff is changing too fast for it to be reliable, but that's just me :p
<mnkybrdr> mattfly: it gets easier the more you do it
<mnkybrdr> and knowing to interpret error messages
<mnkybrdr> I upgraded to Ubuntu 17.10 on monday on my laptop and my network wouldnt work.  Turned out something was messed up with DNS
<mnkybrdr> but I found the bug online and found the work around
 * mnkybrdr hates dnsmasq
<zomaar> I like to buy those assembly kits too where you have to solder all the parts
<Sven_vB> OpenSCAD just crashed and left a rectangle of garbage on my screen. it survives "killall openscad" (expected because there's nothing suspicious left in xlsclients), survives switching workspaces and even switching to a text console and back. it appears on screenshots but is penetrated by xkill's cursor, so it kills the window behind that rect. how can I get rid of it?
<mnkybrdr> Sven_vB: relog maybe quickest
<Sven_vB> so you say this X session is beyond repair?
<mnkybrdr> I've never been able to solve it on my desktop and as most of my apps remember what was open I simply logged off and on again
<Sven_vB> hehe ok. not as easy in my case.
<mnkybrdr> I sort of assumed that from your question
<dingir> what is secure encryption for /home partition
<ren0v0> Hi, can anybody recommend software to sort videos, without using nautilus to open and close each video ?
<Sven_vB> dingir, XOR
<ren0v0> something you can skip each video and just hit delete or something
<dingir> i see encfs comes with a vulnerability warning
<dingir> ok let me see
<dingir> its a package name?
<Cheez> dingir: if you're worried about the encfs issues (and to be fair some arent) there's still cryfs
<ducasse> dingir: by default ubuntu uses ecryptfs, not encfs
<Cheez> oh, home dir encryption, missed that bit >_<
<dingir> Sven_vB: XOR is an enxryption program?
<ducasse> dingir: by default ubuntu uses ecryptfs, not encfs
<Sven_vB> dingir, no, an algorithm. the disadvantage is that you ned a key file at least as big as the partition you want to encrypt.
<dingir> ok
<dingir> hrmm
<dingir> what does it mean a key file
<dingir> if i did not encrypt /home on install is it too late
<Sven_vB> dingir, if you want to understand serious answers to your initial question, you should first read a bit about encryption in general. most probably the choice of software isn't even the biggest factor in your security scenario.
<ducasse> dingir: the ecryptfs-utils package has scripts to encrypt an existing homedir
<zomaar> dingir: Sven_vB is messing with you a little bit, XOR is not a serious encryption program
<dingir> thanks
<dingir> what do you think are big factors in encryption scenarios..
<dingir> also i have a good question
<Sven_vB> zomaar, it's the only proven secure algo, when used as one-time pad.
<dingir> is an encrypted partition more prominent to failures or compications from an enexpected power failure
<Sven_vB> most modern encryptions actually do use XOR at their base, just with a less secure algo for key bits.
<zomaar> dingir: Encrypted home directories are difficult to access from outside systems
<dingir> am i more likely to loose everything.. like bad blocks at the bad place and you are locked out or something like that
<BluesKaj> yea you might lose it if it's loose
<mnkybrdr> dingir: especially as I forget passwords
<Sven_vB> dingir, yes encryption will make it harder to access your data via irregular methods.
<dingir> sometimes i see checkdisk or something checking my file system on boot.. if its encrypted, do i have higher risks of the checkdisc being a fail
<zomaar> I wrote my own password cracker for all the times I've lost an encryption password
<Sven_vB> dingir, checkdisc should be unable to check your fs at all unless you provide the key.
<dingir> is it possible it could get screwed in the right  place that even with the key it could not be read anymore
<zomaar> dingir: The problems are a) Forgetting your password b) Accessing through recovery
<dingir> recovery means like unexpected shutdown?
<Sven_vB> dingir, if you use an encryption method with very small key material, like some random key stored at the start and end of your partition, encrypted with your password, and both key material sections are damaged, your entire data is gone.
<zomaar> I would generally recommend against using eCryptFS and use encrypted /home instead, but that's just me
<dingir> what you mean use encrypted /home instead
<dingir> use what instead of ecrypts?
<dingir> Sven_vB:  ok
<Sven_vB> if you use XOR-OTP, only those parts of data are lost where the data disk and the key are damaged in the same spot.
<zomaar> dingir: That would be an encrypted partition that is mounted on /home and that you need to unlock at boot
<dingir> where to get info.on that key thing
<zomaar> dingir: But this is not a default option in Ubuntu and would need a lot of knowledge on your part now
<dingir> zomaar thats what id like..
<zomaar> dingir: What you can do is encrypt your entire system when you install Ubuntu
<zomaar> dingir: But Sven_vB is saying that if you use regular encryption with Ubuntu, and the start of your partition gets damaged, the entire partition is now unreadable and unrecoverable for you
<dingir> like once i had a hard drive failure i was able to save some files and make a partition that was containing the bad blocks and not use it anymore.. could i have save myself like that if the partition was encrypted
<Sven_vB> zomaar, what, they only store the key material in one spot?
<dingir> ok so why is the original encryption like that..
<zomaar> dingir: You can make a backup of the encryption headers in LUKS
<zomaar> Sven_vB: I think so
<Sven_vB> wow
<zomaar> Sven_vB: I don't think the LUKS header specification has a backup header location...
<dingir> i have to backup the part containing the key
<dingir> cause if it fails the partition is gone
<zomaar> Yes, basically that's it
<zomaar> Then you are safe
<dingir> and this part is called LUKS headers and this is part of how ecrypts work?
<Sven_vB> dingir, you could sync important files to some cloud storage ;)
<zomaar> No it is part of how LUKS works
<zomaar> Not eCryptFS
<dingir> ok
<zomaar> LUKS == full system encryption
<zomaar> eCryptFS == only your individual files
<dingir> so i should use LUKS instead of ecrypts, but luks is not original encryption option?
<dingir> ok
<dingir> i encrypt the whole disc
<zomaar> LUKS is the option you have when selecting "Encrypted LVM using entire disk" when you install Ubuntu
<swein> why is 16.04 desktop so picky about lightdm and ubuntu unity starting on login.
<zomaar> eCryptFS is the feature called "Encrypted Home Directories"
<dingir> ok got it thanks
<dingir> what does LVM stand for?
<zomaar> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zomaar> Oh
<Sven_vB> probably Logical Volume Management
<zomaar> It's a partition table inside an encrypted partition, in this case
<dingir> ok
<dingir> and to use LUKS i have to encrypt the whole disc, not just a partition is that correct?
<zomaar> Yes you are correct, this is true for the standard Ubuntu install
<dingir> ok
<zomaar> Although you can manually encrypt only /home if you make it a different partition, but this requires a lot of manual work
<dingir> and what is the flaw with using ecryptfs already..
<dingir> no problem creating a partition i can do it
<zomaar> It is very hard to access your data from outside the system
<dingir> like from.ssh?
<zomaar> It is possible but just hard
<zomaar> No, when you boot the Ubuntu Live DVD and then try to access the files on your harddisk
<zomaar> You will find it very hard to access them using the provided scripts
<zomaar> So if you are in a pinch it is a liability
<dingir> oh ok.. is it more likely for a ecryptfs partition to become unrecoverable than a luks one?
<zomaar> It doesn't have to be that way, it just is
<zomaar> Yes
<dingir> ok
<zomaar> Let me show you the commands that are about needed to unlock it
<dingir> ecryptfs dont have headers i can make backup of?
<nabucodonosor33> hi
<zomaar> Not even sure if this works on Ubuntu
<dingir> zomaar:
<zomaar>   mount.ecryptfs /source /home/user -o key=passphrase:passphrase_passwd=$1,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=32,ecryptfs_passthrough=n,no_sig_cache,ecryptfs_enable_filename_crypto=y
<dingir> ok
<zomaar> dingir: It is somewhere in your home directory
<dingir> what?
<zomaar> dingir: But hidden
<dingir> lets say:
<zomaar> dingir: It's in /home/.ecryptfs/ or something
<dingir> i am likely to drop the laptop off the table, is it a better idea to not encrypt filesystem in case of the hardrive being damaged.
<dingir> ..like
<zomaar> dingir: For Ubuntu it would even be harder I think because it uses a wrapped password
<dingir> ok
<dingir> like do i have better chance to recover files from a damaged hard drive that is not encrypted or it doesnt matter
<zomaar> dingir: LUKS is pretty safe as long as you know how, eCryptFS is also safe if you have enough time and internet access to find out how to do it
<zomaar> dingir: But for LUKS you need a backup of the header just in case
<zomaar> dingir: In general your chances are reduced with encryption
<dingir> ok and for ecryptfs what kinda backup could save me
<dingir> ok
<zomaar> dag oerheks
<zomaar> dingir: A backup of your entire /home, not just /home/user
<zomaar> dingir: Or at least of your /home/.ecryptfs/ because otherwise you backup the encrypted files
<zomaar> (I think)
<dingir> ok thanks man
<zomaar> I just would stay away from it myself
<dingir> do you use encryption
<zomaar> I lost the key that answers that question
<dingir> if someone encrypts his hard drice with either luks or ecryptfs and not make backups of headers and .ecryptfs folder, he is doing bad practice and looking for problems... assumption correct?
<zomaar> Depends on other backup strategies of existing data you might have in place
<zomaar> There is a higher chance your LUKS header will get lost than your eCryptFS thing, but eCryptFS is just harder to use
<dingir> ok thanks again ill read on LUKS and eCryptFS
<jusss> can I remove a module which is in use?
<zomaar> Only from the filesystem
<Neo4> why use wget? we can use it for read ulrs like curl?
<Neo4> wget -q -O - http://google.com  >/dev/null 2>&1
<Neo4> ???
<tokam> Hello
<Neo4> hi
<tokam> I am having problem with this bugfix
<tokam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1715552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715552 in linux (Ubuntu) "VMWare does not start" [High,Confirmed]
<tokam> *problems.
<tokam> "Failed to get gcc information."
<tokam> For Patrick's first recipie
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/968959/vmplayer-not-enough-memory-after-upgrade-to-17-10-artful-aardvark
<mitmf> dual booting for linux is good idea?
<oerheks> mitmf, sure
<mitmf> dual booting vs vm, which is better?
<oerheks> depends what vm, what host, use the one you like best?
<Sven_vB> mitmf, depends on what you want to do with it.
<mitmf> thanks :)
<jimb_> mitmf, I prefer multi-boot for the times when I don't need to rapidly switch between each OS. If you have something where you are developing/deploying from one environment and need to quickly test changes as seen from another OS... then VM.
<s10gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<s10gopal> is it worth to purchase 128 gb ssd for laptop ? (( os ubuntu))
<Ubuntu_sec> Hi 2 all
<Ubuntu_sec> Will future Intel/AMD microcode updates for Spectre Variant 2 require to update the Ubuntu again, or is it just firmware updates for the CPU/Chipset?
<jimb_> s10gopal, SSD uses less power and is lighter (generally speaking)... plus the faster access times are nice. If you do a lot of filling/empty/fill/empty of the drive, then it's less suggested as SSDs do not have the same high number of rewrites as megnetic media (edge case)
<kostkon> s10gopal, go for it, did the same, replaced my 250GB HDD with an 120GB SSD
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec, the full pach would be the new microcode, when it is ready, and kernel 4.15. but that kernel won't be backported to 17.10, i hope it will be available in 18.04 LTS
<s10gopal> kostkon: apt install work faster ?
<Ubuntu_sec> We are currently on Linux 3.13.0-141-generic  (LTS 14.04)
<kostkon> s10gopal, it does (quite a bit)
<Ubuntu_sec> Will it require another update?
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - what about Linux 3.13.0-141-generic (LTS 14.04)?
<s10gopal> oerheks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 see this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec, it would be wise to update to 18.04. when released, older versions will not get the full patched 4.15 kernel AFAIK
<oerheks> s10gopal, it is a HP issue, not only your model laptop, why do you still spam this bugreport?
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - it's beyond my control, this is an AWS image provided by another company
<s10gopal> all laptop has this issue and it is os problem not hardware problem
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec, ask them for an updated image?
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - isn't LTS 14.04 still supported?
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec, yes, they are, but this issue is so deep in hardware, i think it breaks this cycle
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - they say they would need to test it thoroughly, and it can take weeks/months. We need to be protected
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - so update to 18.04 will be the only option to be fully protected?
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec,  then ask your intel/amd vendor to provide a good safe cpu
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - such CPUs don't exist yet. What will be our options to be protected - only upgrade to 18.04 LTS ?
<oerheks> !spectre
<ubottu> Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<Ubuntu_sec> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<L0g4nAd4ms> I realized that my ubuntu 17.10 somehow automatically changes focus when i hover another window. how can i disable that functionality ß
<L0g4nAd4ms> ?
<Sven_vB> for anyone with similar problems: I was able to get rid of the non-repainting screen area by de- and re-activating compositing in Settings > Window manager tweaks.
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - I need to come back to my management with a clear answer  - will 14.04 LTS support the new microcode? If yes - will this require to run another update of the OS itself? If 14.04 LTS may not support the new microcode - what are our options to mitigate - is it only upgrade to 18.04 LTS?
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec, new microcode is in working progress, you would get it with regular updates when available
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode
<oerheks> you can read here that the last update is pulled back, advisory by intel
<oerheks> and it will be published in usn
<oerheks> And yes, the safest way is to update to 18.04, ask your AWS vendor for the image, it will be released end of april 2018
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - so 14.04 LTS is likely to get this support through running "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"? No upgrade to 18.04 LTS will be required? Hopefully the microcode will be released before April, so we would like to be protected as soon as it's available
<oerheks> as 4.15 is just released, see kernel.org, intel can do their best to make it safe again. nothing we can do now
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - so the 3.xx kernel will not get patched?
<oerheks> Ubuntu_sec, no, see
<oerheks> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - can I use kernel 4.15 in 14.04 LTS?
<oerheks> with HWE you would get a newer kernel
<oerheks> not sure 14.04 LTS will get that kernel ..
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - so if Intel releases the microcode before 18.04 LTS is released - how do we get that fully patched kernel? Will 16.04 LTS be any better?
<oerheks> microcode is not the fully patched kernel, these are 2 seperate things
<oerheks> i guess 16.04 is better than the 'old 14.04
<Ubuntu_sec> oerheks - thank you! Is there a blog post/article detailing all these option for full protection of Spectre Variant 2?
<nacc> oerheks: 14.04 won't, they are on 4.4 (HWE) and that is getting the same patch 16.04.1 is
<oerheks> nacc, yes, that is what !meltdown says
<nacc> oerheks: yep, just confirming :)
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<oerheks> comprehensive list with all details
<oerheks> this hw issue breaks the lifecycle, i am afraid
<dedze> Hi, I receive warnings that my boot something is almost full, I click to open the Disk Usage Analyzer and there is this warning: Error opening directory '/boot/lost+found': Permission denied
<dedze> The boot disk is 411.8 MB
<dedze> And about 403.11 of it is hiden
<dedze> How can I free up some space?
<deem> dedze: mostly it's enough to delete some old kernels
<oerheks> dedze, perform sudo apt autoremove # to clean up boot from old kernels
<deem> 'sudo apt autoremove' should do the trick
<dedze> Thanks oki I will try this guys
<dedze> Is 1.239 = 1 thousands 239?
<dedze> Or is it 1 point 239?
<Random832> locale dependent
<bbqueen> hi, I have a bunch of drives on my ubuntu installation -- they have all but one been sorted into /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bbqueen> is there a reason why any one disk would not be assigned a uuid by ubuntu?
<bbqueen> how would I get ubuntu to assign an id to it?
<dedze> Thanks guys it cleared a lot in boot!!!!!
<ox1de> tech support trouble = I have 2 ubuntu computers - one laptop, one pc - on boot the computer loads and then the screen goes blank after being active for one second - same problem on both - what do i do/
<ox1de> ?
<shubham> quit
<s10gopal> TJ-: when i turn off my laptop , laptop clock's time changes and still getting battery drain
<oerheks> oxilook into powermanagment, screen blanc after X sec, or screensaver, depends what ubuntu version
<TJ-> s10gopal: is that with the mainline v4.15 kernel you were testing?
<s10gopal> TJ-: yes
<s10gopal> TJ-: it happens with every kernel
<ox1de> power management? how do i navigateto power management with a dead screen?
<JoeLlama> What is the the most recent version of ubuntu that runs on 32 bit systems?  I'm told it's 16.04.
<oerheks> ox1de, what ubuntu version are you on?
<oerheks> so odd, that 2 machines screens go dark after 1 second...
<ox1de> i cant remember precisely - a modern version
<calimero_82> hi guys, im not able to install ubuntu in jumper ezbook 3 pro.... i have installed it but after the boot it doesn t start
<ox1de> i know its troublesome
<oerheks> "you know" but don't remember what version ..
<ox1de> i know  its odd
<oerheks> does this happen from the beginning, or after something you did/upgrade?
<ox1de> the systems worked fine for a year and then zonked out
<oerheks> oke, then it can not be solved by nomodeset, i guess
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> s10gopal: must be a firmware issue then, something in the motherboard. This is often an issue when manufacturers only design their PCs for MS Windows
<oerheks> hp phone home issue, perhaps?
<s10gopal> TJ-:   plz read pm
<TJ-> s10gopal: I can't, I have PM blocked
<s10gopal> TJ-: [22:18] <s10gopal> i'm college student , can you please suggest me which tools should i learn and work on linux tools or windows tools . i'm intreasted in working on IOT
<TJ-> s10gopal: Hmmm, that'd depend on the devices you're targeting, but generally you need to focus on 'embedded' Linux tools and how to build very small kernels and userspaces, plus special ways of interfacing to the hardware (serial/UART ports and so on)
<s10gopal> TJ-: thx
<qswz> when I have the follwing rsa public key, the last bits are optional and can be changed right?  ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDBKsshcy..../qF caub@tp
<dax> qswz: the caub@tp bit? yes
<qswz> dax: ah thanks
<Euph0ria> msg nickserv identify LxtCenuxBabkf1I
<jimb_> I don't think that went as planned
<dax> Euph0ria: you just sent that to about 1500 people. I suggest /msg nickserv help set password
<ash_work> when you do a reverse history search (ctrl+r), can you escape out of that
<ash_work> ?
<ash_work> without leaving the command it tries to find?
<leftyfb> CTRL+C
<jimb_> ash_work, you may want to hit END first...depending on where the cusor is
<ash_work> leftyfb: thanks :)
<texla> Syntax errors are detected in  /etc/default/grub
<texla> and /etc/grub.d/* files..How do I correct?
<general_ghest> hello all
<TBotNik> All: Looking for a good "Speech to Text" app for Ubuntu.  Anyone know where one is?
<d3f3nd3r> where is the german ubuntu IRC?
<EriC^> !de | d3f3nd3r
<ubottu> d3f3nd3r: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rlangford77> Where can I find out if ubuntu/canonical has an SNS topic for ami publish events?  Trying to keep things updated response to spectre/meltdown.
<general_ghest> Just upgraded amd video drivers and now my ubuntu hangs out. I only see a start screen and pc refused to boot.
<d3f3nd3r> ty ubottu
<general_ghest> Have someone problems with amd catalyst video drivers?
<general_ghest> How can i change driver to previous version? from console
<nacc> rlangford77: you want #ubuntu-server
<Amis> Hello! What is the most simple way to forward a port from server A to a local port on computer B? I do not have access to server A (it's a webserver) but I do have full access to computer B. Computer B is an ubuntu machine.
<nacc> Amis: afaik, you'd either need access to the router in front of A or to A itself.
<Amis> nacc, no simple "forwarding" like.... emulating NAT or something on an Ubuntu machine?
<nacc> Amis: I don't understand how you'd forward traffic intended for A if you don't modify A or the network in front of A.
<maximCH> if you can't access computer A or all routers that directly connect to computer A it can't be done.
<TJ-> Amis: if you want a port on A forwarded elsewhere you need admin access to A
<neurre> am I supposed to have /bin directory?
<nacc> Amis: your request doesn't make sense as currently expressed
<nacc> neurre: yes
<neurre> i installed win 10, then ubuntu, then after a while ubuntu stopped from booting, there is no grub menu visible at all
<Amis> nacc, maximCH : sorry. My questing was misleading. I CAN access the port on server A that I want to forward. I just don't have real access like SSH or anything like that.
<neurre> i booted to live cd and mounted the linux filesystem
<neurre> and i cant chroot to it because there is no bin..
<Gencade> neurre: >After a while.
<nacc> neurre: then you maybe mounted the wrong filesystem?
<Gencade> what's that mean, do you remember the event that happened before? it
<nacc> Amis: what do you mean you can 'access the port on server A'?
<nacc> Amis: if you mean you reach A:<port> that's not the point.
<maximCH> Amis: define access to the port you have then if you don't have ssh to the machine?
<neurre> Gencade, not really, I suspected windows 10 update had nuked grub2
<neurre> nacc, I dont think so, https://pastebin.com/N43rSdXy and I mounted /dev/sda5
<Gencade> neurre: Hm.  Is ubuntu listed at all in your boot menu?
<Amis> nacc, maximCH : it's pretty simple, I may be just bad at explaining :D. Say computer B can access imgur.com:80. There's computer C without internet access but can see computer B so I want to imgur:80 -> B:8080 -> C
<neurre> Gencade, I dont get a boot menu. Or do you mean bios/uefi? Only windows in bios/uefi
<neurre> Unless I go to uefi bios, no menu ever shows up
<Amis> So computer B is like a router...
<neurre> i have fast boot and secure boot disabled
<maximCH> Amis:  so you want to use computer B e.g. as a proxy ...
<Amis> maximCH, sorta
<Amis> But for just one single IP:PORT combo, nothing complicated
<neurre> anyway I am happy to nuke this ubuntu installation and reinstall it
<neurre> but the installer will not offer install alongside option
<maximCH> Amis: ssh into computer B with -D 8080 set ... then set the proxy of the web browser on the computer you're using to access computer B to localhost:8080 ... and then you can access computer A from the machine you're logging into computer B from.
<neurre> so I suppose in order to get the installer to offer the "install along windows" option again, I need to nuke the old ubuntu installation?
<rlangford77> @nacc, thanks!
<nacc> rlangford77: np
<sepiakid67> hi
<sepiakid67> rip
<sepiakid67> s
<lotuspsychje> sepiakid67: welcome, how can we help you?
<sepiakid67> im uh
<sepiakid67> im tryna set up pidgin
<nacc> sepiakid67: pllease don't use enter as punctuation, just ask your question in one line
<sepiakid67> (with freenode)
<lotuspsychje> sepiakid67: there's a nice #pidgin channel if you want
<sepiakid67> how do i leave
<kostkon> sepiakid67, there are better options for irc
<sepiakid67> yeah hexchat isnt working
<arooni> question;  almost *every time* i try to resume from suspend on ubuntu my machine locks up leading to me needing to force shutdown/reboot.  very annoying.  ubuntu 16.04 w/ lenovo t420.  questions: 1) any fix? 2) would trying hibernate work any better?
<sepiakid67> it isnt auto-logging into the channels when i open and shit it
<sepiakid67> oops
<kostkon> sepiakid67, which one is it. from the repos or the snap one?
<sepiakid67> repos
<TJ-> arooni: is the PC using the acpi_osi= workaround
<kostkon> sepiakid67, try the snap version.  sudo snap install hexchat
<sepiakid67> kthx
<Amis> maximCH, I never knew that you could create a proxy server with SSH. Most useful thing of the week. Thanks.
<sravan> Hiiii
<sravan> I am new to it
<FrameFever> how can I install  g++4.9 as 32 bit version?
<FrameFever> ubunut 14.04
<lotuspsychje> !support | sravan
<ubottu> sravan: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<sravan> oh thank you!
<arooni> TJ-: is that in /default/grub
<TJ-> arooni: it'd show up with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<arooni> TJ-: heres my line ; BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-26-generic root=UUID=e2134f25-3709-4afb-85e9-72b1e6b46ca3 ro acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" quiet splash crashkernel=384M-:128M vt.handoff=7
<TJ-> arooni: but yes, it would be configured from /etc/default/grub
<sepiakid67> shit how do i change username on hexchat?
<nacc> FrameFever: afaics, 4.9 is only availably in 16.04
<sepiakid67> i cant log in
<nacc> sepiakid67: please watch your language, we try to be family friendly in the channel
<sepiakid67> and the answer is
<TJ-> arooni: OK, so yes, it is using acpi_osi ... can you "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" ?
<arooni> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26490734/
<sravan> anybody know any mobile sync application for connecting and sync the mobile? (for ubuntu 16.04)
<lotuspsychje> sravan: sync what on wich device?
<sepiakid67> ill just reinstall hechat
<neurre> installer is stuck on Detecting filesystems...
<neurre> what can I do?
<TJ-> arooni: well that log is full of UFW blocking messages but not boot or suspend/resume history. Looks like you need to fix those UFW rules since it looks to be blocking a lot of local and IPv6 connections
<sravan> lotuspsychje: to connect Samsung galaxy A7 to ubuntu desktop and i want to sync my contacts.
<arooni>  TJ- i trust no one
<TJ-> arooni: looks like you don't trust your own PC
<FrameFever> nacc: I can install it, but It seems to be not 32 bit
<neurre> anyone know about the Ubuntu installer?
<neurre> it seems to be stuck for me :(
<neurre> https://pastebin.com/XpKZPxb4
<sepiakid66> kk
<nacc> FrameFever: using what package name?
<sepiakid66> some sort of gnome error
<sravan> neurre: mention the difficulties
<neurre> The installer UI is stuck, it shows Detecting file systems...
<neurre> There is Skip button, but it is ghosted
<neurre> it is not making any progress
<neurre> and I am afraid this computer might not boot properly now
<sepiakid67> try reinstalling
<neurre> is there anything I could do at this point?
<neurre> can i just kill the installer?
<oerheks> neure, looking at that output, sda2 is ntfs, but not found.. maybe it contains errors?
<sepiakid66> well if nothing happens, then get another copy
<oerheks> neure, did you resize it ?
<neurre> no
<TJ-> arooni: you'll need to capture a log just after it fails when the kernel messages are still there, rather than being swamped with UFW messages
<sravan> are you using USB or Disc?
<sepiakid66> try wiping it with gparted
<neurre> i chose the install along side in the begining, the installer prompted to choose how the partitions are sized, I did not make any changes
<neurre> there is pre-existing non-working installation
<neurre> ok
<neurre> so I kill the installer now?
<oerheks> neurre, "there is pre-existing non-working installation"... any more info you forget to mention?
<neurre> oerheks, I had machine with Windows 10. I installed ubuntu to it (alongside). I was able to dual boot for a while, then grub/ubuntu boot option disappeared
<lotuspsychje> sravan: can this help? https://www.linux.com/learn/how-sync-android-linux-desktop
<neurre> and the computer keeps booting directly to windows. I suspect some windows update overwrote MBR or something
<neurre> so i am trying to get linux back to this computer
<neurre> so i run installed again from live USB stick
<oerheks> neurre, that can easily be fixed, boot the live iso and follow the reinstall grub from the !grub wiki
<neurre> installer
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sravan> neurre: nothing wrong in rebooting the system
<neurre> oerheks, well the linux installation does not seem to be a functional one, it is missing /bin for example...
<neurre> i have no idea why
<neurre> I tried one of the fix steps (chroot) from the link you posted
<neurre> I'll just kill the installer and try again
<neurre> i could try to remove the old linux installation completely
<sravan> neurre: i think that make sense.
<neurre> what is the installer called?
<sravan> try from scratch again
<neurre> i dont immediately spot it with ps
<zomaar> ubiquity
<zomaar> but you need to close down everything before you retry again
<zomaar> Ie. you have to deactivate swap
<zomaar> And close filesystems
<neurre> so easier just reboot?
<zomaar> Or it will fail with horrible spasms
<zomaar> :)
<neurre> you think if i reboot at this point I can still to windows ?
<zomaar> If that doesn't take time for you
<zomaar> Grub should have been installed with Windows as option, if it was installed at all
<zomaar> The bootloader doesn't always work though....
<neurre> im not sure what you mean
<zomaar> Smart thinking though
<zomaar> Was Grub installed?
<sravan> neurre: If u didn't touch d drive in which u installed windows, nothing to worry. U can try from the scratch
<neurre> has it already been installed at this point?
<gutji> hello, i have some issues when using my microphone audio in viber and skype. my voice has a  weird echo sound. my output of lspci | grep Audio is : https://paste.ubuntu.com/26490805/
<neurre> sravan, in the beginning it says it does save some changes on the drive
<neurre> but it is not very explicit about what changes it does
<neurre> some partition table stuff i think
<neurre> very scary
<neurre> oh well
<neurre> i will try my luck
<zomaar> How soon did you break off?
<zomaar> Wait
<neurre> well
<sravan> gutji: Please go to the setting and change the device config.
<neurre> it is stuck in the step where it has asked about time zone
<neurre> and keyboard
<neurre> but not asked about user name yet
<zomaar> Then I don't think it has installed Grub
<neurre> but it did save *some* changes
<gutji> sravan: where exactly
<neurre> i hope those did not erase windows boot loader..
<zomaar> Yes partition table
<zomaar> No
<neurre> okay
<neurre> then I will just reboot the USB
<zomaar> Ok
<zomaar> If you complete you can boot through Grub anyway
<zomaar> It wasn't necessary to reinstall Linux though
<zomaar> As miss Oerheks indicated
<sravan> gutji: please refer this link https://support.skype.com/en/faq/fa897/troubleshooting-problems-with-skype-calls
<neurre> brb
<gutji> sravan: I did that already but I did not resolve my issue
<gutji> it*
<sravan> gutji: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/no-video-audio-sound-skype
<sravan> try this. still u face problem please confirm that ur microphone is working properly
<neurre> ok
<neurre> im back
<neurre> first i want copy a few files before i nuke the old installation
<zomaar> I hope you did not select formatting
<zomaar> The scary stuff
<Furai> Hey, did any of you guys use SonicWall's NetExtender in the latest version of ubuntu? I can't seem to make it work. There must be some routing issue or something.
<nacc> Furai: is it an ubuntu package?
<zomaar> neurre: It does not select format by default
<neurre> zomaar, i am not there yet, copying some files first
<gutji> sravan: I have recorded my mic with audio-recorder it seems that it is muted
<zomaar> I mean last time
<neurre> cp is fast but sync after takes ages :P
<lotuspsychje> !who | zomaar neurre
<ubottu> zomaar neurre: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Furai> nacc, as far as I know it's not.
<nacc> Furai: then you want to contact SonicWall, not us :)
<zomaar> Not applicable, ubottu ;-)
<Furai> I'm asking here if someone had some experience with it, that's all. Maybe someone already did make it work somehow. Anyway, thanks.
<nacc> Furai: polling is also not really appropriate for this channel, and any related discussion would end up offtopic
<neurre> can i see progress of sync somehow?
<nacc> neurre: of the `sync` command?
<sravan> gutji: please confirm that hardware is properly connected and not muted
<neurre> nacc, yes
<nacc> neurre: not really
<neurre> so I cannot see filesystem cache used buffer size anyhow?
<sravan> lotuspsychje: Thank you! it worked. (https://www.linux.com/learn/how-sync-android-linux-desktop)
<nacc> neurre: why would that help?
<neurre> nacc, I have no idea how long I have to wait :(
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sravan
<ubottu> sravan: Glad you made it! :-)
<FrameFever> nacc: g++-4.9
<nacc> neurre: sure, but seeing what is in the fs cache won't change that. sync doesn't drop the chache
<FrameFever> I want to install g++-4.9-multilib
<nacc> FrameFever: taht package is not available on 14.04. `apt-cache policy g++-4.9` in a pastebin please.
<nacc> FrameFever: not available *from ubuntu*, that is
<neurre> how about filesystem statistics?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<neurre> is there something that can show how much data is being read/written for each filesystem?
<zomaar> neurre: what sync command are you talking about?
<FrameFever> nacc: I need this package on travis
<FrameFever> there is only 14.04
<neurre> zomaar, I did cp stuff from linux filesystem to USB drive
<FrameFever> right now I am testing live on 16.04
<sravan> thank you <lotuspsychje> <ubottu>
<neurre> zomaar, then I did "sync" to make sure the stuff actually goes to the stick
<sravan> :)
<zomaar> neurre: Oh
<neurre> it is USB3 stick so it should not be too slow
<lotuspsychje> sravan: celementine can sync music to phones too, have you tested?
<FrameFever> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26490887/
<neurre> and the amount of files was not much
<zomaar> neurre: You can see dirty buffers in cat /proc/vmstat | grep nr_dirty
<nacc> FrameFever: not relaly somethig we can help (adding nonsupported packages to 14.04)
<nacc> FrameFever: reading your paste
<EriC^^> neurre: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48235/can-i-watch-the-progress-of-a-sync-operation
<nacc> FrameFever: well, did you run `sudo apt-get update` like it said?
<sravan> @lotuspsychje: Nop. let me try that.
<neurre> well I have Dirty stuck to 50060 and writeback is around 13k and really slowly going down
<neurre> Dirty is not going down
<qswz> msg nickserv identify hunter2
<qswz> :p
<Galaxor> Two machines I'm on are using slightly different collations.  It's making it hard to compare directory contents, because ls returns the filenames in different orders, and the sort command sorts it in the same way as ls, so the sort output is different on the different machines too.
<zomaar> Galaxor: You can use LANG=C if you want
<Galaxor> I'm thinking this has something to do with locales, but I don't know what the deal is.  echo $LANG yields en_US.UTF-8 on both.
<neurre> funny, seems like I cannot even sudo kill -9 the sync process :P
<Galaxor> zomaar: Oh, good idea, thanks.
<akik> Galaxor: try LC_COLLATE=C
<nacc> neurre: right, it'll be in uninterruptible sleep
<nacc> neurre: 'D' state
<nacc> neurre: killing it would be a bad idea generally
<cruzador> Hey guys, hoping for an explanation here. I have my boss who is starting a screen session on a VPS under 'user'. When I login as root, su - user, then try to attach I get "Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.". But, if I do this "script /dev/null" before running "screen -x", it works! Why is that?
<neurre> i think im just going to reboot and try again next time
<TJ-> neurre: if sync is TASK_UNINTERRUPTABLE only a reboot will work
<zomaar> Unplug the stick
<zomaar> Try a smaller write
<Galaxor> akik: Aha, I tried to set LC_COLLATE=C, and I think I found the source of the difference.  One of the machines responded "-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_COLLATE: cannot change locale (en_US.UTF-8): No such file or directory".
<akik> Galaxor: LC_COLLATE=C makes it show dot files/dirs first
<neurre> zomaar, that did it :D
<neurre> idk why that stick didnt make any progress
<Galaxor> akik: So it looks like I haven't actually installed en_US.UTF-8 on that machine.
<neurre> i'll try another one
<zomaar> neurre: You can also do sudo sysctl vm.dirty_writeback_bytes=1048768 to have almost zero write buffers
<zomaar> dirty_background_bytes
<zomaar> And dirty_bytes to 2* that
<cruzador> nvm, found my answer here: https://serverfault.com/questions/255521/why-does-redirecting-script-to-dev-null-allow-screen-to-work-while-sued-a :)
<zomaar> neurre: If you do sudo sysctl vm.dirty_bytes=1048768 you will have 1MB of max write buffers for the entire system
<zomaar> neurre: Then if you do cp -v you will see the actual progress
<neurre> that is exactly what im doing now
<neurre> thanks
<gutji> sravan: It is conencted indeed, now the sound cracks
<neurre> I see what i was copying now
<neurre> even cp goes to D state
<Galaxor> So, I installed the locale and now the two sort the same way.  I ran:  sudo /usr/share/locales/install-language-pack en_US.UTF-8
<oerheks> fresh ClamAV available https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3550-1/
<neurre> so how should i try to do the reinstalling?
<zomaar> If you didn't botch the existing install you don't need to
<zomaar> But the installer deletes everything @neurre
<neurre> i am afraid my installation is already broken
<neurre> but I think my Live USB stick is not good
<neurre> i got a different issue now
<zomaar> neurre: Then it's up to you and the same thing as initially
<joche> Hello
<neurre> Jan 30 19:13:26 ubuntu ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/localechooser: 41: /usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/languagemap: logger: Input/output error
<neurre> I will get a new USB stick tomorrow
<neurre> and redownload installer image
<neurre> at least I was able to copy all my  files to the USB stick
<neurre> thanks everyone
<zomaar> yw
<iceland> did ya
<Outy> Hi @ll :)
<wodim> libmagickwand-dev : Depends: libmagickwand-6.q16-dev but it is not going to be installed
<wodim> what does this mean
<kostkon> wodim, apt-cache policy libmagickwand-de libmagickwand-6.q16-dev
<kostkon> wodim, sorry, that should be   apt-cache policy libmagickwand-dev libmagickwand-6.q16-dev
<wodim> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26491117/
<wodim> kostkon, ^
<kostkon> wodim, do a   sudo apt-get clean   then a   sudo apt-get update   and try again
<wodim> exactly the same
<kostkon> wodim, might be a problem with the mirror, you could try changing to a different one in software & updates (alternatively open your updater and click on settings)
<leftyfb> wodim: sudo apt install libmagickwand-dev libmagickwand-6.q16-dev
<wodim> leftyfb,  libmagickwand-6.q16-dev : Depends: libmagickcore-6.q16-dev (= 8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.9) but it is not going to be installed
<Outy> TJ-: Man you're a geek - just watched your launchpad profile ;)
<wodim> added that one:  libmagickcore-6.q16-dev : Depends: libtiff-dev
<leftyfb> wodim: sudo apt install libmagickwand-6.q16-dev
<leftyfb> then add libtiff-dev
<wodim> ah ok it all comes down to this
<wodim>  liblzma-dev : Depends: liblzma5 (= 5.1.1alpha+20120614-2ubuntu2) but 5.2.2-1.2 is to be installed
<wodim> :/
<leftyfb> wodim: what exactly are you trying to install?
<wodim> libmagickwand-dev
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> wodim: what exactly are you trying to install?
<wodim> I need the dev package for a pypi package
<leftyfb> which pypi package?
<wodim> I'm not going to install the python library from the repos if that's what you're going to suggest
<leftyfb> wodim: which pypi package?
<wodim> wand
<wodim> it all comes down to liblzma-dev being broken
<wodim> well, "broken". depends on an outdated package
<kostkon> wodim, how do you know that
<wodim>  liblzma-dev : Depends: liblzma5 (= 5.1.1alpha+20120614-2ubuntu2) but 5.2.2-1.2 is to be installed
<leftyfb> wodim: I have liblzma-dev installed just fine
<leftyfb> version 5.1.1alpha+20120614-2ubuntu2
<wodim> could it be because of xenial-updates ?
<wodim> or xenial-backports ?
<leftyfb> wodim: you should try changing your repo from de.archive to us.archive
<wodim> aaah hell, I think I know what's going on
<Sohron_> backports is not supported i believe, so it can make a problem
<leftyfb> wodim: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26491152/
<leftyfb> Sohron_: it's not backports
<wodim> nah it's zesty I think
<leftyfb> what's zesty?
<kostkon> wodim, where?
<leftyfb> from your pastebin, it looks like you're running xenial. You shouldn't have any zesty repo's enabled or else you run into issues similar to what you're experiencing
<wodim> yeah that's what happened I think
<wodim> I did it months ago so I did not remember :/
<Toxygene> Does anyone know if Ubuntu / bash have a per-user version of /etc/profile.d?
<Toxygene> Something like ~/.bash_profile.d/ ?
<jimb_> Toxygene, such as ~/.bashrc ?
<Toxygene> More like a per-user directory that all the files in it are source'd
<maximCH> Amis: you're welcome .. :) (sorry... was afk)
<jimb_> Toxygene, well, the ~/.bashrc is sourced at login
<leftyfb> Toxygene: https://medium.com/@waxzce/use-bashrc-d-directory-instead-of-bloated-bashrc-50204d5389ff
<Sohron_> Toxygene: one can source anything from ~/.bashrc
<Toxygene> leftyfb: Perfect, that looks like what I'm looking for
<jimb_> leftyfb, Interesting... instead of a single file broken up into groups, the idea is to create many files with the same content that would have been merged into one.
<Sohron_> Toxygene: look at /etc/bash.bashrc
<leftyfb> jimb_: it's good for profiles based on machine or ssh key or work/home
<Sohron_> Toxygene: look at /etc/profile
<Sohron_> though :D
<akik> leftyfb: man bash doesn't mention .bashrc.d ?
<leftyfb> akik: it's not a thing. Just create it yourself and add to .bashrc to source everything in it
<leftyfb> akik: it could be called ~/.mystuff for all anyone cares :)
<akik> yea no thanks
<Toxygene> Yea, that's even better. I can create /etc/profile.d/per-user-things and that'll source everything in $HOME/.profile.d
<jimb_> leftyfb, I see how it could be useful if you wanted to use specific versions of each file for certain users. Thanks for the info.
<ioria> not everything
<leftyfb> ioria: not everything?
<ioria> leftyfb, for env is good, but func definitions are available only in n that shell instance
<ioria> leftyfb, you still need .bashrc
<TheSHAD0W> Having some head-scratching problems with samba.  ioria: Still on?
<leftyfb> ioria: I don't follow. I have functions in .bashrc.d and sourced using .bashrc
<ioria> leftyfb, i thought we were talking about  /etc/profile.d ..
<leftyfb> ioria: nope, I don't use that.
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: Still having some issues.  I enabled SMBv1 on this machine to see if that was part of the problem.  When I did, the machine did pop up under the file manager...  But so did another machine that doesn't have v1 enabled.
<ioria> leftyfb, sy, that's what Toxygene said ... /etc/profile.d
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, how ? Add-WindowsFeature FS-SMB1 ?
<TheSHAD0W> This was enabled on the Windows machine.
<TheSHAD0W> This was working before, so I'd guess SMBv1 was enabled back then.  At some point SMBv1 was disabled by default, due to security problems.
<ImageJPEG> I see there's php-fpm and php7.0-fpm. What version is the former?
<jerichowasahoax> ImageJPEG: I want to say 5.x but I'm not entirely sure
<jerichowasahoax> !info php-fpm
<ubottu> php-fpm (source: php-defaults (54ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary) (default). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.1+54ubuntu1 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Outy> syntax question:  I try to learn find. I try to find a folder called "Scans" so I do search for "can" like this:  find .  -path '*can*'     but this will also print out files with "can" in its file names
<Outy> where am i wrong
<jerichowasahoax> ImageJPEG: actually now that i think about it, php-fpm could just be a virtual package that acts like an "alias" for php7.0-fpm
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, try enable it again (but it's a winn issue, i guess)
<dv`_> Outy: -type d
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, something like : Enable-WindowsOptionalFeature
<Outy> dv but is -path not excluding file names ?
<Outy> dv why is there -name and -path when it makes no difference  im confused
<dv`_> Outy: -path is full path, -name is just the filename
<jimb_> Outy, `find ./ -type d -iname Scans`
<Outy> thanks dv & jimb  will try and learn
<dv`_> the manual page is your best friend for that
<jimb_> Outy, `man find`
 * jimb_ loves `find`, especially when used with -exec
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: It's more complicated than that, it seems.  Still testing.  This may be fun.  :-P
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, ok, but you have a win7 config that i ever met
<Outy> wanted this to work my way:  find /media/hal9000/SanDisk\ SDXC/ -path -type d '*can*'   but now it gives me: find: paths must precede expression: d
<Outy>  nasty
<TheSHAD0W> Well, seems Win7 doesn't disable SMBv1 by default, apparently I did it manually.
<ioria> ok
<Outy> found it
<TheSHAD0W> The problem is, SMB1 has a serious vulnerability and is deprecated.  Win10 has it disabled by default.
<Outy> first -type d then -path
<TheSHAD0W> I'm wondering if there's a problem with Samba in that it doesn't pick up devices that only have SMB2.  Win8+ has SMB3.
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, samba should be use only on lan,  behind  a router fw
<ioria> +ed
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: Yup, and that's what I'm doing, but still.
<Outy> dv & jimb : got it -name can be characters in a filename or dirname
<ImageJPEG> Yep, php-fpm seems to be a meta package
<Outy> -type d is for searchin in dirnames only
<jimb_> Outy, Yes. I use "-iname" as it's not case sensitive
<jimb_> Outy, Yes. Since you were looking explicitly for a directory, I figured that would reduce wasteless output
<jimb_> *wasteful
<Outy> jimb read that a sec ago :)
<jimb_> Outy, When searching for find usage information, it may also be helpful to look for `GNU find` versus only `find`... ambiguous word
<Outy> jimb thanks, i read about version differences before - im aware of that :)
<Outy> jimb_:  im using linux for 1,5y now  time to go depper
<jimb_> Outy, You are welcome.
<Outy> deeper
<jimb_> Outy, if you ever think you have went deep enough... then grab some of the kernel bugs and pluck away ;)
<Outy> jimb_:  *smiles*  that will take some time ^^
<lolBanana> I am setting up LXD for the first time and I want to get it so it would put any new containers on my local network just like a VM would, I am following the guide here: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/lxd-networking-lxdbr0-explained/ but I am a bit confused, since my port isn't eth0 should i replace eth0 with whatever the name of the port I have?
<Outy> ifconfig
<Outy> lolBanana: ifconfig will show your network devices very well
<lolBanana> Outy: i know  that but i am confused as to how i should issue the command so that LXD containers would use my local network rather its own bridge
<lolBanana> Outy: article says the command is "lxc profile device set default eth0 parent eth0" should I replace 'eth0' with the name of my port that shows in ifconfig?
<nacc> lolBanana: well it still uses its own bridge, it's just a bridge to an actual physical device
<nacc> lolBanana: that is nont what the article says (containerbr) at the end
 * TheSHAD0W will leave SMBv1 enabled for now, wannacrypt probably won't make it onto his intranet but you never know
<TheSHAD0W> Thank you ioria.
<nacc> lolBanana: but yes, you want to s/eth0/your device name/
<TheSHAD0W> ... Who's gone.
<Outy> lolBanana: is ther a lot code to replace?  maybe someone knows how to redirect or link eth0 to whatever eth* device you have
<lolBanana> nacc: ok so, my port is enp0s3 so the command should be "lxc profile device set default eth0 parent enp0s3" ?
<Outy> like a virtual device
<Outy> thats what i thougt of
<nacc> lolBanana: no.
<nacc> lolBanana: again, you seem to be misreading the page?
<nacc> lolBanana: you are oly chaning eth0 to somethign else
<lolBanana> nacc: so how should i write command?
<nacc> lolBanana: ok, read the page again. You are only changing eth0 to enp0s3. Not other strings to other stringns.
<nacc> lolBanana: you can start at the sentence 'Sometimes, though, ...'
<lolBanana> nacc: those aren't commands, i read that but those aren't commands
<nacc> lolBanana: what?
<nacc> lolBanana: which method are you trying to do?
<anarky999> Can someone answer a question about gnu ddrescue?
<Outy> anarky999: i can
<Outy> anarky999: doingg this all day helping me to rescue data for my customers
<anarky999> Ok the hard drive stopped being readable after 1tb of data was recovered
<anarky999> cannot find input
<anarky999> is the img file still recoverable?
<Outy> anarky999: how big is the hdd in total
<anarky999> 3TB
<Outy> anarky999: and yes there are ways
<anarky999> i used the disks utility to try restoring the img and it says it will take 24 hrs
<sruli> i am trying to copy a ecryptfs dir with cp i get an error for most files that "file name is too long", i tried with rsync -azvh and it shows at the end errors encountered without specifying and the target dir is larger than the source.. wha is the best way to copy such a dir?
<Outy> anarky999: is it possible (with opened pc) to pull power cable and reattach it again - cause hdd will get available again under linux then you can run ddrescue command again with same options to continue the rescue. but only in case you set a logfile
<Outy> anarky999: my command goes like this  ddrescue -d -vv /dev/sdX  /targetpath/image.dd /targetpath/image.log
<anarky999> I tried that it only worked a couple times. Now the drive won't load even on windows. My question is about the already recovered data. Is it usable in its current form?
<anarky999> tried the unpluging thing*
<Outy> anarky999: yes: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Outy> anarky999: sudo testdisk /pathtoimage/image.dd
<Outy> anarky999: testdisk -> no log -> Intel Partition if Windows File System on it or GPT when dealing wind Windows 8 and up
<anarky999> you lost me hold on
<Outy> anarky999: the you can try the file utils to copy all available files
<Outy> anarky999: if no partition is found use analyse option before
<lolBanana> nacc: i am trying to get any LXD containers to grab ip addresses of my local network 192.168.4.x and be accessible via openssh
<Outy> anarky999: sorry where're you lost ?
<sergio_> Hi all, I  am having problems to boot Wifislax
<anarky999> hold on running testdisk I am a noob here
<sergio_> Failed to load COM32 file vesamenu.c32
<nacc> lolBanana: ok, I know that.
<nacc> lolBanana: which method on that page are you trying to do?
<Outy> anarky999: i opened private chat window see it ?
<otherRick> How to set a custom name to an input_dev?
<shazbotmcnasty> sergio_: did you resolve your issue?
<sergio_> no
<sergio_> I copied the file and other to /
<sergio_> but nothing
<sergio_> any idea?
<shazbotmcnasty> sergio_: is it a live disk you're trying to boot to? And is it USB or CD or other?
<sergio_> yes live usb
<shazbotmcnasty> how did you create the live disk?
<sergio_> i used unebootin
<shazbotmcnasty> Seent this: ? http://www.ajopaul.com/2014/10/21/linux-usb-boot-disk-error-failed-to-load-com32-file-menu-c32/
<sergio_> yes
<otherRick> I create two event input device with a single module; but I need register the inputs using custom names
<otherRick> ??
<sergio_> but nothing
<lolBanana> nacc: "lxc profile device set default eth0 parent eth0" and the command below
<lolBanana> nacc: so the macvlan method
<sergio_> i see that could be due to an old version of UNetbootin
<nacc> lolBanana: ok then change every instance of eth0 in that to whatever is correct for your system
<lolBanana> ok so it would be enp0s3
<lolBanana> let me try
<sergio_> no I have the lastest one
<lolBanana> nacc: root@ubuntu1:/tmp# lxc profile device set default enp0s3 parent enp0s3
<lolBanana> error: The device doesn't exist
<lolBanana> enp0s3    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:00:27:ac:b6:dc
<lolBanana>           inet addr:192.168.7.115
<kenrin> wifislax is just a distro?  Why not just use dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb   ?
<nacc> lolBanana: hrm, you are doing that on the host, right?
<lolBanana> nacc: yes issuing commands on the host, via openssh
<nacc> lolBanana: `lxc profile list`?
<nacc> lolBanana: in a pastebin
<lolBanana> nacc: im not sure how to obtain that
<nacc> lolBanana: and maybe provide the full messages from the `lxc profile device ...`
<nacc> lolBanana: you run that command.
<lolBanana> nacc: default and docker
<lolBanana> are the two things
<lolBanana> root@ubuntu1:/tmp# lxc profile list
<lolBanana> default
<lolBanana> docker
<nacc> lolBanana: yes, use a pastebin in the future, but that's good
<nacc> lolBanana: ok, can you pastebin the full output from the `lxc profile device set...` ?
<CoffeeMonster> Hi all. I have an old laptop with a broken screen, that I turned into a Ubuntu desktop (so with GUI, using an external monitor). I installed 17.04 on it, and was able to disable the laptop's internal monitor; all was well. I just upgraded to 17.10, and now all I see on my external monitor is a purple-ish screen. I am able to move the mouse further to the left, as if there was another screen:
<CoffeeMonster> this makes me think the upgrade re-enabled the laptop's internal monitor. Any idea how I could disable the internal monitor again? Something like win+p in Windows.
<nacc> lolBanana: oh wait, i see now, i was wrong
<lolBanana> nacc: sorry but what's the full command
<lolBanana> am i grabbing for the enp ether port?
<shazbotmcnasty> aww he lef'
<nacc> lolBanana: try `lxc profile device set default eth0 parent enp0s3`; `lxc profile device set default eth0 nictype macvlan`
<nacc> lolBanana: that says to set the parent of the eth0 device in the default profile to enp0s3
<nacc> lolBanana: and then to set the nictype of the eth0 device in the default profile to macvlan
<CoffeeMonster> I have SSH access to the laptop btw
<lolBanana> nacc: ok it did not reject those commands let me spin up a container
<lolBanana> nacc: is there any particular answers i would need to give after "lxd init"?
<nacc> lolBanana: wait, you should have allready run `lxd init`
<lolBanana> nacc: i did and i just went with the default answers but i was not sure if i had to select something different since what i am wanting to do is not done by default
<nacc> lolBanana: no, you first do `lxd init`, then do the config changes
<lolBanana> nacc: so having selected the default choices i should be fine?
<leftyfb> CoffeeMonster: 17.04 is no longer supported
<leftyfb> CoffeeMonster: sorry, I didn't finih reading :)
<nacc> lolBanana: sorry, you ran `lxd init` before ora fter the macvlan changes?
<CoffeeMonster> leftyfb np :D
<lolBanana> nacc: before
<nacc> lolBanana: ok, then yes, you're finne
<leftyfb> CoffeeMonster: try https://superuser.com/questions/297819/move-window-to-another-monitor-in-ubuntu-using-keyboard
<leftyfb> CoffeeMonster: sorry, open up the display utility and use the above to move it to your screen
<leftyfb> CoffeeMonster: unity-control-center display  #  being the util
<fluvvell> can somebody remind me what the top bar in a unity session is called?
<fluvvell> with date/time on right etc
<lolBanana> nacc: is there a choice for ext4 format or no?
<lolBanana> nacc: i see a choice between zfs and dir
<nacc> lolBanana: sorry?
<nacc> lolBanana: note there is a #lxcontainers channel as well
<lolBanana> oh ok
<lolBanana> i wasn't aware
<lolBanana> nacc: storage pools is what i am talking about, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/12/storage-management-in-lxd-2-15/
<nacc> lolBanana: right, 'format' is the wrong concept
<nacc> lolBanana: container storage isn't formatted
<nacc> lolBanana: zfs is less about the fs-parts of it and more about how zfs can do disk management
<lolBanana> i see ok
<CoffeeMonster> leftyfb: the wmctrl command returns "cannot open display", unity-control-center says "unable to init server: could not connect: connection refused" and "cannot open display", and even xrandr says "can't open display" :/
<lolBanana_> spotty internet
<lolBanana_> nacc: thanks again for the explanation and earlier help
<CoffeeMonster> i'm starting to get the feeling i should just crack open the laptop and physically disconnect the internal monitor lol
<akik> CoffeeMonster: the unable to init server comes because of wayland
<akik> CoffeeMonster: try selecting the ubuntu on xorg in the login screen
<CoffeeMonster> akik I can't see the login screen, I think it's on the internal monitor of the laptop (which i can't see). i literally see nothing except a purple screen and my mouse
<akik> nice...
<nacc> lolBanana_: yw
<CoffeeMonster> Is there a way to start a graphical remote connection to Ubuntu Desktop, a bit like RDP on Windows? I found something about xRDP, but it also said it was only available on Ubuntu Server
<nacc> CoffeeMonster: nothing is "only" available on "Ubuntu Server"
<nacc> CoffeeMonster: it's all the same set of packages
<nacc> CoffeeMonster: you can use rdp, i believe, or you can use vnc, or ssh -X, etc.
<lolBanana_> CoffeeMonster: you can use teamviewer as well
<hidari> i use xrdp on all my systems.  works great
<hidari> works better than vnc for me
<CoffeeMonster> Oh, I like the sound of Teamviewer... I'll try these suggestions, and I'll come back to cry if it doesn't work
<CoffeeMonster> Thanks :)
<lolBanana_> CoffeeMonster: just keep in mind you will need to install teamviewer through CLI, and force the install
<otherRick> Hi, I develop a module with two event inputs; how assign a custom name to the input handlers for examplel: /dev/input/keypad0 ?
<nacc> otherRick: do you mean a kernel module?
<otherRick> yeah
<otherRick> I develop a driver module with two event inputs, all works; but I need register the event inputs using custom names in order to difference each input?
<nacc> otherRick: you want a kernel channel
<nacc> otherRick: not the ubuntu support channel
<otherRick> thanks
<FrameFever> nacc: I want to download libstdc++-6-dev
<FrameFever> but ubuntu cannot find it
<FrameFever> what is wrong?
<FrameFever> E: Unable to locate package libstdc++-6-dev
<nacc> FrameFever: for what version of ubuntu?
<FrameFever> 16.04
<nacc> !info libstdc++-6-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package libstdc++-6-dev does not exist in xenial
<nacc> FrameFever: --^
<FrameFever> nacc: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B-6-dev&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<FrameFever> I found it here
<FrameFever> how can I download it?
<nacc> FrameFever: that's is for artful (17.10)
<nacc> FrameFever: you can't use it on 16.04.
<pavlos> I think the name is libstdc++6
<thyriaen> I am looking for a way to configure a dedicated key ( lets say F12 ) to open a terminal ( or if i already opened one to bring it back up - and if it is already up to minimize it )
<lakitu> hey real real quick: is upgrading your os a lot better now? i'm looking at 17.04 being upgraded
<nacc> lakitu: 17.04 is eo
<lakitu> recommended? dos, don'ts?
<nacc> *eol
<lakitu> i know
<lakitu> that's why i gotta upgrade
<nacc> lakitu: so not sure what you're asking?
<lakitu> i'm in 17.04
<nacc> better than what, it's required in your case
<lakitu> better than times of yore
<lakitu> when a upgrade was a risky proposition
<nacc> lakitu: please be specific.
<lakitu> anyone else know how reliable it is to?
<nacc> lakitu: you are not doing a normal upgrade anyways, you're doing an eol upgrade
<nacc> lakitu: in general, keep your system up to date in the first place and the upgrades are painless, ime
<lakitu> i have updates in their default settings. i am now required to upgrade to the next version, & seeing if that's doable, in the modern iteration
<lakitu> ((of Ubuntu))
<nacc> lakitu: it's always been 'doable'. you are being very vague
<nacc> lakitu: perhaps you would be happier on a LTS relelase
<lakitu> some versions were not smooth to upgrade from, to
<lakitu> maybe google / someone else has an opinion
<pavlos> lakitu: upgrades worked without issues, can you be specific?
<lakitu> nah.
<nacc> lol
<lakitu> in the past there were issues
<lakitu> with some
<nacc> lakitu: ok, this is the support channel. If you have an actual support issue, please ask.
<lakitu> obviously i don't nacc haha. only asking if it is a safe proposition to upgrade my whole system...
<lakitu> i'll google from now on
<oerheks> lakitu, you will never know for sure, untill you do: backup your data .. wait, if you don't have a backup, your data is unimportant :-D
<nacc> lakitu: eol upgrades are (IMO) inherently more tricky. It should work fine, but you'll need to follow the instructions
<nacc> !eolupgrade | lakitu
<ubottu> lakitu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lakitu> right, backup is a good idea
<hidari> get used to disaster recovery and using linux will easier to use.
<hidari> well works for me anyways.  wrote scripts to do everything for me since reinvent the wheel so much
<lakitu> well i wrote a back up script
<hidari> i moved on to restic.  pretty nice backup program.
<lakitu> yeah backups are a good topic. how to, what programs are best to, what you need
<lakitu> etc, etc...
<lordcirth> deja-dup is nice and simple for personal backups
<FrameFever> nacc: FYI using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test
<lakitu> (backing up now)
<FrameFever> fixes my issue
<nacc> FrameFever: which is not an ubuntu repository
<FrameFever> now I can download the package
<nacc> FrameFever: so you are only supported by those PPA developers
<nacc> FrameFever: given that the repository is called 'test', i would ot necessarily use it in production
<jack> hello
<jack> hi
<nacc> jack: do you have a support question?
<jack> hello
<nacc> jack: you said that already
#ubuntu 2018-01-31
<prodigel> e
<Li> google: "ubuntu how to find out the commands of an installed package"
<Li> all none related results showed up
<nacc> Li: what do you want to know?
<nacc> Li: not all packages ship executables, for one thinng
<JoeLlama> does xubuntu use less resources than ubuntu?  I heard it runs better on older machines.
<JoeLlama> I know lubuntu dfoes
<JoeLlama> -f
<nacc> JoeLlama: i would say it's a less graphically intense desktop environment yeah
<JoeLlama> ok cool thanks nacc that is what I thought also
<Li> nacc: that is exactly what I wanted. 1) If the installed package includes any executables. 2) how to go about finding the names of them.
<JoeLlama> and why are linux users nicer people that unix users?  Just curious
<nacc> Li: dpkg -L <pkgname> | grep bin ?
<JoeLlama> I have been on some unix channels where people just sucked :(
<nacc> JoeLlama: not really ontopic :)
<JoeLlama> ok thanks nacc
<JoeLlama> I installed ubuntu 16.04 on a dell inspiron 910 (intel atom n270) and it was kinda slow but worked pretty well... internet and all... then I installed lubuntu 16.04 on that same system and the internet stopped working.
<JoeLlama> gunna try xubuntu next
<nacc> JoeLlama: the underlying systems are the same (incl. the kernel) so it seems like something esle is going on
<Li> thanks nacc .. that well do
<nacc> the flavors are just different default desktop experiences
<JoeLlama> hrm ok nacc yeah...
<JoeLlama> something is up
<Li> however there should be something more obviouse during the installation process
<nacc> Li: what do you mean?
<nacc> Li: why are you installing packages if you don't know what they are for?
<JoeLlama> it's amazing how video performance was still slightly glitchy under windows and required a broadcom crystalHD hardware video decoder to play videos and still had a slight glitch to it but under ubuntu I didn't need a hardware decoder and videos played sweet :)
<nacc> Li: i guess, in my mind, you either are using a GUI to isntall packages, which probably means you are using a GUI to launch applications (at which opint you shouldn't even ncare what the executables are called)
<nacc> Li: or you are using the terminal and you know what you are installing and why
<nacc> Li: i'm trying to think of a generic use-case where what you are suggesting is a key need
<JoeLlama> so under xubuntu it's basically the same thing as ubuntu with a lower overhead graphical interface?  How does that compare to lubuntu?
<Bashing-om> JoeLlama: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<frad> i need something to cut video streams, no edit, jsut cut a section and save it
<frad> tips appreciated
<Joche> hi
<Joche> good evening
<JoeLlama> oh ok thanks Bashing-om makes sense
<JoeLlama> I will try xubuntu next on an Intel N270 (1.6GHz 1 Core) with 2G RAM
<JoeLlama> it's a 32 bitter
<JoeLlama> the full ubuntu on that system (16.04) worked well and video was sweet but the GUI was a bit slow
<flyback> anyone still reporting uefi issues in 17.10.1
<nukke> when attempting to boot Ubuntu on an Apple Xserve 2008, I get the following error: https://imgur.com/a/qlZTV
<nukke> any ideas about what the error indicates?
<masterasia> my boot process is broken
<masterasia> how should I fix it?
<masterasia> It happens after I updated kernel headers and updated virtualbox guest additions
<masterasia> I get an error 'failed to start Load Kernel Modules'
<Guy1524> Hey guys, I need help with VNC.  I want to set up something like tightvncserver, that is a seperate desktop only exposed through VNC, not the actual display.
<Guy1524> However, with tightVNC there is no openGL / Vulkan support
<Guy1524> so my question is, how can I configure a GL / Vulkan compatible VNC server w/ any VNC server, be it x11vnc or tightvncserver
<flyback> well the good news is
<flyback> the amd e-450 itx box always locks up at the exact same spot
<flyback> installing grub
<flyback> which means it's a hw/and or linux bug
<flyback> resolvable :)
<flyback> not dying hw
 * flyback bites randomCANUCK
<flyback> randomstrangerb,
<cfhowlett> masterasia, reboot.  hit the esc key immediately after the screensplash to trigger grub boot options.  choose an older kernel to boot.  that will get you into the system
<masterasia> cfhowlett, hasn't worked so far
<masterasia> could it be my guest additions?
<cfhowlett> possibly.  what exactly happens now?
<flyback> looks like possibly the uefi bug isn't fully resolved in 17.10.1
<EriC^^> flyback: run the installer with the 'ubiquity -b' so it doesnt try installing grub, then manually install from a chroot or something
<flyback> going to try installing on non uefi mode first
<EriC^^> how's grub failing
<flyback> the installer locks hard
<flyback> lubuntu but same codebase except for a few minor changes
<cfhowlett> masterasia, try this:  purge the guest additions and test
<flyback> wtf don't you guys believe in swap anymore?
<cfhowlett> language!
<flyback> ¿Ya no crees en el espacio de intercambio?
<flyback> ???????????
<cfhowlett> !es| flyback english on in this channel please
<ubottu> flyback english on in this channel please: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<flyback> cfhowlett, that was a joke
<flyback> haven't you ever see the movie "airplane"
<cfhowlett> perhaps jokes belong in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel rather than the support channel
<flyback> wow just sad
<NullTheSecond> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oluQQ45c/leak.png
<cfhowlett> NullTheSecond, this is ubuntu support.  check your channel
 * flyback hands cfhowlett some tums
<flyback> yep
<flyback> installing in non uefi mode worked fine
<Neo4> what does it mean >/dev/null ? it's redirect to this file some output?
<Neo4> it is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_device
<Neo4> it means I can't see there nothing, this file always empty
<red_crosse> anyone got any info on gestures using touchpads on linux? What packages are best to enable 3/4 finger gestures?
<fluvvell> how easy is it to move from unity to gnome desktop ?
<Neo4> please send complains to /dev/null
<fluvvell> Neo4, null is where you send stuff to disappear   echo "Dumb Idea" >/dev/nul
<fluvvell> *null
<Neo4> fluvvell: understood
<Neo4> I break down this row of code (* * * * * wget -q -O - ' . site_url() . ' >/dev/null 2>&1)
<Neo4> do this for test (wget http://test/crone.php >/dev/null) and I files in folder
<Neo4> I get*
<Neo4> -q,  --quiet                     quiet (no output)
<Neo4> -O,  --output-document=FILE      write documents to FILE
<Neo4> what does mean quiet?
<lordcirth_> Neo4, that wget won't print anything while doing it
<Neo4> I might have guessed, -q forbid output error in console and -O allow write in file
<Neo4> this command:
<Neo4> (wget -O http://test/crone.php >/dev/null ) output nothing, it seems doesn't have sense?
<Neo4> oh no it  output in console something
<Neo4> with -q it nothing output
<R13ose> Hi
<Neo4> I did it (wget -O http://test/crone.php >data) and got file 'data' and output in console
<Neo4> I did it (wget -q -O - http://test/crone.php >data1) and got data1 and output is nothing
<Neo4> -q - forbid show message on screen -O save in file
<Neo4> if we do wget http://google.com >some_file we get nothing
<R13ose> How do I get the IP address of a brother printer if the config settings is saying initializing?
<Neo4> no it works...
<Neo4> we get two files index.html and some_file
<Neo4> with -O only file
<Flannel> Neo4: What is your question?
<Neo4> Flannel: what means this code (wget -q -O - http://test/crone.php >/dev/null 2>&1)
<Neo4> 2>&1
<Neo4> this last unknown
<Flannel> Neo4: -
<Flannel> Neo4: -O will output to a filename, the - is where the filename would go.  That outputs instead to the standard output (the terminal).
<maveric3pr> R13ose try this... #lpinfo -v | grep -P '://'
<Neo4> Flannel: standard output is file?
<Flannel> Neo4: the two things at the end first redirects the output (which would be the contents of the webpage) to /dev/null (nowhere).  The second part then redirects standard error to the standard output.  So, you'll get any errors displayed, but other than that, nothing "shows" anywhere.
<Flannel> Neo4: no, standard output is "the terminal" if you're running a terminal.  In a cronjob, outputs get mailed to you.
<Flannel> Neo4: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html  That page covers all sorts of variations on at stuff.  So you can learn more.
<Neo4> Flannel: what is useful do that code?
<Neo4> it seems nothing load from internet, what he is load it put to /dev/null
<Neo4> this is code from php file
<Neo4> $command_string = '* * * * * wget -q -O - ' . site_url() . ' >/dev/null 2>&1' . PHP_EOL;
<Flannel> Neo4: So, any /errors/ will be displayed (like, if the domain didn't resolve).  It also would do stuff serverside.
<Flannel> Neo4: So... it could be to check to make sure your internet works.  Or that site_url is valid.  Or to tell site_url that your computer exists.
<Neo4> Flannel: ok, we do redirect stdout to file than redirect stderror to stdout and both of them go to /dev/null, and that code doesn't have sense
<Flannel> Neo4: Those are the possible side-effects.  At least, the big ones.  Not talking about second order effects.
<lordcirth_> Neo4, https://explainshell.com/
<Flannel> Neo4: No, it redirects stdout to /dev/null, then stderr to stdout.  The stderr would show up in the terminal.  It doesn't get re-redirected to /dev/null.
<Flannel> So, you take the source that would've gone to stdout, throw that away.  You take the source that would've gone to stderr, put it instead at stdout.
<Neo4> Flannel: no, there -q it means "don't show in terminal anything"
<Flannel> Neo4: No, -q means "don't show the usual wget stuff", like where it talks about resolving the host, and downloading the file, and the filesize and stuff.
<Neo4> I see there exists a few stream std out std err...
<Neo4> Flannel: understood, if it get error it show on screen
<Neo4> that php code is complicated...
<Neo4> lordcirth_: nice site https://goo.gl/N3zf6T
<dedondesta> how do i install gcc 4.8 on 17.10 ?
<dedondesta> how do i install gcc 4.8 on ubuntu 17.10 ?
<Kon-> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chapo> dedondeesta did you look for the package?
<EoflaOE> Yesterday I created a USB for Kubuntu 17.10.1 by using Rufus for Windows XP. When I booted it I saw the installation screen which says to try or to install. I clicked on Try, and it took me to the non-blinking hyphen for a minute, then the hyphen disappeared. I waited and still there is no KDE 5 desktop. I have read that if I could run KDE 4, then
<EoflaOE> I could run KDE 5. I pressed Num lock but it looks like the system is frozen.
<EoflaOE> Hi EriC^^
<EoflaOE> And when I tried with nomodeset, I got Input not supported so I cannot do anything
<Sveta> EoflaOE: how did you run kde4 before?
<Neo4> I've put it in crontab
<Neo4> 1 * * * * wget http://test/crone.php >/dev/null
<Neo4> When is must be done?
<EriC^^> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Sveta, I think KDE4 is more slimmer than KDE 5 for my computer
<Neo4> minimum step for crontab 5 minutes?
<EriC^^> in 40mins Neo4
<EriC^^> Neo4: 1min
<Neo4> EriC^^: yes 1 min
<EriC^^> * * * * * ....
<Neo4> I don't see any changes
<Neo4> crone.php write in file time and I see nothing
<azizLIGHT> can latest ubuntu or lts respond to media next or media previous keys (next track/ previous track) on lock screen?
<Neo4> EriC^^: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1517376359.png
<Neo4> I might have  had got to do restart crone?
<Neo4> that command works in command like if do it manually
<viju> I want to use Internation Phonetic Alphabets chars? How do I use it?
<EriC^^> Neo4: 1 * * * * runs in 30mins from now, the start of every hour
<viju> I don't find IPA chars in the input methods.
<Neo4> EriC^^: why not every minute?
<Neo4> EriC^^: it's each task will start in 30 minutes?
<Neo4> 1 * * * * what does it might have got to mean?
<Neo4> it would have been mean every minutes load url
<EriC^^> no it would mean every hour at xx:01
<EriC^^> * * * * * is every min
<Neo4> EriC^^: how will be every file minutes?
<Neo4> for example
<Neo4> :)
<Neo4> EriC^^: I guessed it must be have to create 5 task with
<Neo4> 5 * * * * 10 * * * * 15 * * * * 20 * * * * 25 * * * *  .... 11
<Neo4> 11 task
<Neo4> ok understood
<Neo4> no one task */5 * * * *
<Neo4> https://crontab.guru/every-5-minutes
<jansch> Hi. Is there an easy, universal way how to find the source code corresponding to a binary?
<lotuspsychje> jansch: i think apt can download the source of a package
<jansch> lotuspsychje: thanks - for the record: dpkg -S /binary/filename gives the package name, then enable source code in the sources.list (via "Software & Updates" GUI), then sudo apt update, then apt source packagename
<lotuspsychje> jansch: cool
<Neo4> in crontab we can add tasks from file do crontab /path/to/file
<jusss> hi there, I use gsetting set the caribou keyboard use tablet layout, and I find that ctrl key doesn't work, which layout is in /usr/share/caribou/layout/tablet/us.xml
<jansch> lotuspsychje: and it even contains a .dsc file with a description and a link to a web-browsable git repo. Nice!
<Gegsite> Hey! My 17.04 update manager is not working about 2 weeks now. It say, can't reach the address
<aib> can anyone explain why my ping and ssh don't seem to use /etc/resolv.conf? https://paste.linux.community/view/b0f77d14
<Gegsite> E: The repository 'http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<Gegsite> oh... So 17.04 is EoL ?
<hateball> !eolupgrade | Gegsite
<ubottu> Gegsite: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hateball> It went eol the 13th iirc
<GeniusOfLove> my virtualbox running the latest Ubuntu keeps going black screen and there seems no way out of it
<Gegsite> thought that all .04  ending is LTS....
<Gegsite> well hateball, I'm going to wait till the 18.04 comes... only 2 months now
<GeniusOfLove> 16.04.03
<GeniusOfLove> apparently i've blocked hateball cuz i haven't seen that name at all
<hateball> Gegsite: you're still going to need to upgrade to 17.10 first
<GeniusOfLove> oh, here it is
<Gegsite> hmmm so do dist-upgrad now?
<GeniusOfLove> why would you name yourself hateball
<Gegsite> like why GeniusOfLove  :P
<hateball> Gegsite: Follow the instructions in the link above
<hateball> Then you can do a regular do-release-upgrade from 17.10 once 18.04 is released
<vaibhav_> hello body t
<lightgun> hello
<yogi1984> lightgun: hello world
<lightgun> indeed
<yogi1984> indeed job?
<Furai> Hey, something happened to my ubuntu installation and network-manager stopped working with custom DNS entries, I think automatic don't work as well.
<Furai> Still, the custom entries are what I'm after.
<Furai> It sets up reolv.conf to use local nameserver but I don't know really where too look for configuration of that nameserver.
<lotuspsychje> Furai: ubuntu version? kernel? nm version?
<Furai> Ubuntu 17.10 x86_64  4.13.0-32-generic Network-manager Version: 1.8.4-1ubuntu3
<hackstock> hi there
<hackstock> i am getting a very long (haven't timed) delay when selecting my usb drive and grub loading
<hackstock> it's a flashing underscore
<x4i_> i installed Rstudio but it does not show up in shortcuts. Where did it go?
<Furai> hackstock, check you dmesg when it boots up? Maybe there's some hint.
<x4i_> same question for MS Visual Code - i dont see it in shortcuts
<Furai> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 17.10 x86_64  4.13.0-32-generic Network-manager Version: 1.8.4-1ubuntu3
<x4i_> ubuntu 17.10
<hackstock> Furai:
<hackstock> are you telling me dmesg is logging before grub starts?
<hackstock> very baffling
<hackstock> this has nothing to do with grub timeout
<hackstock> it's all before grub can hook
<hackstock> maybe its my BIOS
<GeniusOfLove> are you talking about investment markets?
<lotuspsychje> !support | GeniusOfLove
<ubottu> GeniusOfLove: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<MoL0ToV> ola
<GeniusOfLove> do you think i'm a liar, lotuspsychje
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, lets stop that now please
<GeniusOfLove> stop what
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, this channel is support only , not random chatter
<GeniusOfLove> what do you mean support
<lotuspsychje> !es | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, ubuntu technical support
<GeniusOfLove> baz, I use Ubuntu
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, then stay topical, leave the random non-sequitur commentary outside this channel
<MoL0ToV> hi ;P
<GeniusOfLove> I said a true but unflattering thing about a "christian woman" and she took me to court because facebook is awful
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, thats not topical here at all
<GeniusOfLove> sorry, whut
<GeniusOfLove> my bad
<bazhang> GeniusOfLove, we have asked many times now, nonsense chatter outside this channel
<GeniusOfLove> bazhang, sorry, what have you asked about, I will asnwer
<Falpha> how do I look at my hardware in ubuntu?
<Falpha> I don't know what kind of motherboard I have.
<auronandace> Falpha: sudo lshwwill give you a bit of info
<auronandace> Falpha: sudo lshw
<Furai> lotuspsychje, I know you wanted to help me - anyway, fixed my issue by doing dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf/network-manager
<hackstock> hi I have a huge delay in my GRUB menu showing up
<hackstock> around 60 seconds
<hackstock> not sure what went wrong but something is definitely wrong
<hackstock> I tried resetting my BIOS to defaults, that is not it
<auronandace> hackstock: checked if there are any bios updates?
<hackstock> ^
<auronandace> hackstock: recently changed any hardware?
<hackstock> no
<hackstock> it's the only drive connected
<hackstock> i've tried different usb ports too
<auronandace> hackstock: when did you start noticing this?
<hackstock> so it is software related
<hackstock> this week
<auronandace> hackstock: so it never used to have this delay?
<GeniusOfLove> i'm frustrated
<GeniusOfLove> meh, don't buy in
<GeniusOfLove> what even is this
<hackstock> hi
<hackstock> trying to troubleshoot a long delay before GRUB menu loading
<hackstock> 60 second delay
<GeniusOfLove> i want to short BTC
<GeniusOfLove> I want to short it SOO HARDDD
<ducasse> GeniusOfLove: stay on topic, please
<GeniusOfLove> but how, i don't think it's optional
<GeniusOfLove> sorry, i'm leaving ducasse
<hackstock> trying to troubleshoot grub delay
<hackstock> on boot
<auronandace> hackstock: so it never used to have this delay?
<hackstock> no
<hackstock> to fix it
<hackstock> likely will be a waste of time
<hackstock> just do a fresh install
<hackstock> but i figured i would ask once
<hackstock> in case any master hackers were around
<auronandace> hackstock: you mentioned trying multiple usb ports. are you talking about getting to grub on a usb stick or usb external harddrive?
<hackstock> doesnt matter
<hackstock> same thing
<frechdachs69> Q: does anyone know whether there is an update package for SDDM? current package is based on SDDM version 0.13.0 (as of 2015-11-04)
<frechdachs69> for xenial?
<auronandace> hackstock: if it is a stick then how old is the stick? do you get this delay on other machines?
<hackstock> its not the drive
<hackstock> its software related
<hackstock> i just dont have the hard drive space to backup and reinstall
<hackstock> oh well
<auronandace> hackstock: you think this started happening after a certain update?
<jacopastorius> hi guys
<jacopastorius> i have one simple question. i have nvidia gpu and proprietary drivers installed
<jacopastorius> Why lsmod | grep nvidia does not show anything?
<techsynt> hello how do i create a new wired connection through network manager in terminal ?
<k01101011> grip VGA  see what that does
<techsynt> i have 2 ethernet adapters , the second one isn't configured
<hateball> jacopastorius: what does this say: lspci -k |grep -A 3 VGA
<jacopastorius> hateball: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<jacopastorius> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<jacopastorius> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<jacopastorius> 	Kernel modules: i915
<hateball> jacopastorius: so this is a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<jacopastorius> i think the module loaded is i915 atm because i'm using a laptop
<jacopastorius> yes, hybrid
<jacopastorius> do i have to switch to nvidia to see related module loaded?
<hateball> jacopastorius: then you need to make sure the package nvidia-prime is installed, then go into nvidia-settings and pick the driver
<hateball> yes
<jacopastorius> thank you very much
<jacopastorius> just another question. When a few thing will be clear for me, i'll compile 4.5 kernel from my own. I'm using xubuntu 6.04 LTS and i'm gonna import the config file which i'm using with the actual kernel. is it ok?
<nogodsnomasters> why are you doing that
<jacopastorius> nogodsnomasters: just for fun
<nogodsnomasters> try linux from scratch
<yeeeey> hello
<nogodsnomasters> but it's not fun
<nogodsnomasters> hi yeeeey
<yeeeey> its fun
<yeeeey> u not fun
<jacopastorius> what do you mean with from scratch
<nogodsnomasters> how r u
<nogodsnomasters> you install linux without an installer
<nogodsnomasters> you install it manually
<k01101011> ha ha lfs bullshit on that bullshit
<techsynt> can anyone answer my question . or it's not the right channel to ask ?
<nogodsnomasters> lfs is good
<k01101011> gentoo yeah maybe
<jacopastorius> nogodsnomasters: ok. but lets suppose i want to install 4.5 kernel in ubuntu. Is it possible?
<hateball> oh they left
<k01101011> techsynt:  nmtui
<hateball> jacopastorius: maybe it is, but it is not supported in this channel
<Ben64> jacopastorius: anything is possible, but it's a bad idea
<jacopastorius> ok thank you
<nogodsnomasters> jacopastorius, I have installed latest kernel in ubuntu before
<nogodsnomasters> but it's a bad idea
<nogodsnomasters> it might break things
<Ben64> 4.5 isn't the latest
<Ben64> it will definitely break things
<nogodsnomasters> that's like asking, can I put a 2006 nissan engine in a 1996 nissan car?
<jacopastorius> nogodsnomasters: i'd like to do that as well if i had a 1996 nissan. I like to tweak and improve things :D
<jacopastorius> but if i risk to break something, better to forgive about that
<Ben64> it's more like putting a 1996 engine into a 2016 car
<jacopastorius> I read about some improvements and implementation about power management in 4.5 kernel, so, having a laptop, i thought thath using the new kernel should be interesting
<Ben64> 4.5 is not new
<jacopastorius> but it is newer than 4.13 that is using ubuntu 6.04
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> 13 is bigger than 5
<jacopastorius> meh you're right
<jacopastorius> why the hell then the latest stable kernel in kernel.org is the 4.5?
<Ben64> it isn't
<jacopastorius> sorry, i was a little bit confused. i mean 4.15
<nogodsnomasters> you should install the windows kernel.dll in ubuntu
<Ben64> well you could install the mainline kernel, or you could wait a couple months for 18.04's kernel to make it to hwe-edge
<nogodsnomasters> kernel.dll is great for ubuntu
<Ben64> nogodsnomasters: don't do that here
<jacopastorius> nogodsnomasters: you're not of any help
<jacopastorius> i'm just trying to learn, nothing else
<nogodsnomasters> jacopastorius, download the source code, configure the kernel, make the kernel then install the kernel
<nogodsnomasters> that's the steps
<Ben64> !mainline | jacopastorius
<ubottu> jacopastorius: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Ben64> this is a much easier way
<jacopastorius> thank you guys
<null4bl3> hi guys. if i suddenly get "mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system" with cifs-utils installed on my Ubuntu 14.04 3.19.0-25-generic server.. Where should i pry around to learn why?
<null4bl3> a reboot did not help
<nogodsnomasters> update cifs-utils?
<nogodsnomasters> null4bl3,
<nogodsnomasters> null4bl3, try and update your cifs-utils
<null4bl3> i already reinstalled cifs-utils without any luck
<null4bl3> i do however get an extended error that puzzles me: mount error: cifs filesystem not supported by the system mount error(19): No such device
<null4bl3> if cifs filesystem is unknown why get additional "no such device"
<Ben64> what are you typing exactly
<null4bl3> sudo mount.cifs //ip/share /mnt/dir -o credentials=/path/to/credentials,vers=1.0,sec=ntlm,iocharset=utf8
<null4bl3> modprobe cifs  returns:
<null4bl3> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.19.0-25-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<Ben64> oh, 3.19 isn't supported anymore
<Seveas> null4bl3: that sounds like a much deeper problem. Try sudo dpkg --configure -a, and if that does not outut anything: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<null4bl3> i have been trying to get them to update the prod server.. this could my gold ticket.. :)
<null4bl3> thank you.. will try
<Ben64> you gotta either go back to trusty's 3.13 or up to 16.04's 4.4
<daniel__> server irc.all4y.net
<Seveas> Ben64: oh, 3.19 isn't what you get with 14.04?
<Ben64> no, it was supported for a year, until august 2016
<Seveas> ah
<Ben64> it's the kernel from 15.04, which is dead
<Seveas> Quite so
<Ben64> so it's still got meltdown and all those other goodies
<anonny> hi
<lapio> hi, I have this problem with monitors, my lifebook's main screen is dead and I'm using an external HDMI monitor (via DP-adapter) without issues but I have another monitor which uses VGA, the problem is that that VGA monitor randomly(like after 30min or so of usage) stops working and gives this error "not optimum mode, recommended mode: 1280x1024", which is the resolution by default and after the error
<lapio> xrandr(arandr) only shows a 1024x768 max resolution which does not work at all
<lapio> I've tried adding the right resolution but it just gives me a black screen after activating the monitor
<lapio> GPU is intel btw
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I'm on 14.x
<anonny> Is amazon in ubuntu?
<Haris> I ran a bash script with bash -x ./script-name.sh. Now, I can't bring to terminate it
<Haris> I can't terminate it. I kill its pid. It restarts another pid
<Haris> How to run this script so no output on stdout is generated ?
<Haris> noshup ./script-name.sh >&/dev/null & doesn't seem to be the correct way to doing it on 14.04.x
<Haris> This syntax works on centos
<Haris> why not on ubuntu ?
<Haris> shell is same i.e., bash
<Ben64> ./foo.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<Haris> don't use nohup ?
<funabashi> hi guys ist possible i can see what a guy have done atfter he removed/clean bash_history ?
<sledgehammer7679> hallo
<learningc> I have a situation
<learningc> I have a few terminals open
<learningc> But I cannot grab them
<learningc> so they cannot be selected anymore
<learningc> How can I resolve this?
<learningc> fahadash, yes
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<SimonNL> learningc: alt,tab   maybe
<muskan> hello
<muskan> I'm having trouble installing virtualbox 5.2.6 on ubuntu 16.10
<muskan> error log : dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of virtualbox-5.2:
<muskan>  virtualbox-5.2 depends on libqt5opengl5 (>= 5.0.2) | libqt5opengl5-gles (>= 5.0.2); however:
<muskan>   Package libqt5opengl5 is not installed.
<muskan>   Package libqt5opengl5-gles is not installed.
<muskan>  virtualbox-5.2 depends on libqt5printsupport5 (>= 5.0.2); however:
<muskan>   Package libqt5printsupport5 is not installed.
<marlo_> musalbas, how are you attempting to install?  through apt or are you downloading a package from vb
<marlo_> muskan, how are you attempting to install?  through apt or are you downloading a package from vb
<muskan> hello
<muskan> i'm new to ubuntu
<muskan> and having difficulty installing virtualbox
<muskan> can anyone help ?
<jacks_> hi, im installing gnome and libreoffice has a mismatch hash, is there a way i can just force it to install regardless of the hash mismatch
<vlt> muskan: What have you tried so far?
<muskan> i have tried to install missing packges
<muskan> libqt5opengl using apt-get install command
<muskan> but it's not working stating the package has no installation candidate
<vlt> jacks_: I would not recommend that. Can you try what happens after `apt update`?
<vlt> muskan: Try `apt search libqt5opengl`
<jacks_> vlt, really dont care its a test box, if libreoffice is broken, could care less..
<muskan> vlt, did it. what next ?
<vlt> muskan: Does the output tell you anything interesting?
<muskan> it stated sorting and fulltextsearch done
<jacks_> right now its the only thing holding back the gnome install
<vlt> muskan: If there are no packages listed then none matches your search string.
<muskan> Oh!
<muskan> what should i do now ?
<vlt> muskan: What problem are you trying to solve?
<muskan> I'm trying to install virtualbox
<muskan> dpkg is showing error of packets not installed
<vlt> muskan: 16.10 is EOL
<vlt> muskan: If you really want to use that: Have you tried running `apt update` first?
<muskan> isn't there any way to fix the installtion without updrading to latest version ?
<muskan> i have tried "apt update"
<michagogo> Quick question. Am I correct in thinking that following the instructions for Xenial at https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/master/doc/build-windows.md#building-for-64-bit-windows will completely trash your system?
<muskan> and install -f as well as --missing-f so far
<muskan> but nothing is working
<muskan> i have also tried to change update server from local to main following a blog for similar fix
<mopdprobe> What to do if my friend is hording food?
<mopdprobe> From my fridge.
<muskan> vlt ? are you still there ?
<BluesKaj> muskan, now try sudo apt upgrade
<muskan> getting error of unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to install?
<muskan> virtualbox
<jimb_> michagogo, I do see where they have you add the Zesty repo to Xenial, if using Xenial, and I don't like that part... since it EOL'd Jan 13th
<nogodsnomasters> ubuntu is not good for me
<nogodsnomasters> all linux and no games makes homer go crazy
<jimb_> nogodsnomasters, Tried Steam? Either way, no distro is for everyone.
<oerheks> and how is that related to ubuntu support, nogodsnomasters ?
<nogodsnomasters> sorry
<michagogo> jimb_: heh
<michagogo> But EOL or not, doesn’t that pretty much wreck the system anyway?
<michagogo> Is there a better (right) way to get a newer version of mingw on a Xenial system?
<oerheks> michagogo, the mirrors are down, so figure..
<oerheks> !info g++-mingw-w64-x86-64 xenial
<ubottu> g++-mingw-w64-x86-64 (source: gcc-mingw-w64 (17)): GNU C++ compiler for MinGW-w64 targeting Win64. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3.1-8ubuntu3+17 (xenial), package size 20357 kB, installed size 108119 kB
<oerheks> hmm 5.3 ...
<nogodsnomasters> OK I'm installing steam.
<oerheks> michagogo, you *could* look into this PPA, but it is a test... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test?field.series_filter=xenial
<michagogo> oerheks: I’m only seeing gcc there
<ilfpott> hi
<ilfpott> Can I write python scripts instead of bash ?
<oerheks> michagogo, oops, you are right :-(
<oerheks> ilfpott, sure, python is standard available
<oerheks> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python
<ilfpott> I know python oerheks
<ilfpott> but how'd I use it to replace bash ?
<michagogo> ilfpott: well, what are you doing with bash?
<michagogo> oerheks: hm. I wonder how much trouble it would be to backport.
<coolguy> hi
<ScarZz> hallo anton
<ilfpott> michagogo: I intend ot avoid bash
<oerheks> ilfpott, easy to find out, to run: python /path/to/script.py  # and the header: #!/usr/bin/env python
<ilfpott> michagogo: why not,
<ilfpott> I use python
<ilfpott> but for shell scripting
<jimb_> ilfpott, if using Python, it won't really be "shell" scripting. You will be a layer removed at best. Not sure this is the right channel for details though.
<jimb_> oerheks, if using that header (+1 BTW, that's the header I use normally), then `chmod +x <filename>` and skip calling python... simply `<path/to/filename>`
<jimb_> !shebang
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> trying to setup an apt mirror server. everything runs fine manually, but for some reason my default cron job is not working
<leeyaa> i can see cron job executes, but nothing happens
<leeyaa> any tip how to debug it ?
<leeyaa> oh, wait, im not debugging it properly lol
<leeyaa> i expected that when i run run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily it will execute my cron job from /etc/cron.d ... silly me
<warrshrike> does anyone else think the ubunu 17.10 gnome theme sucks super bad?
<leeyaa> warrshrike: it sucks since the moment they introduced unity imho ;p
<warrshrike> leeyaa: no but unity still looked better
<warrshrike> i mean just look at the top bar
<frechdachs69> Q: does anyone know whether there is an update package for xenial SDDM? current package is based on SDDM version 0.13.0 (as of 2015-11-04)
<warrshrike> its so...jarring
<warrshrike> the menu integrated into top bar looked so slick :/
<warrshrike> no its just a jarring mess...firefox means three huge ugly bars stacked. and the gray color doesn't even 'flow'
<warrshrike> guys...its making me physically ill
<warrshrike> God I hate mark shuttleworth
<warrshrike> the whole unity 8 hoopla
<leeyaa> warrshrike: ive been using blackbox and e17 for years now, never looked back
<warrshrike> God
<warrshrike> whats e17 a desktop env?
<leeyaa> https://www.enlightenment.org/
<leeyaa> i have it since its very early release and was using it on old p4 box
<leeyaa> at the time gnome and other envs were really slow for that computer - e17 was running great
<warrshrike> leeyaa: looks like elementary os
<warrshrike> maybe theyre using this...
<warrshrike> not bad at all.
<leeyaa> anyway, how to force cron.d to run without waiting ?
<warrshrike> so anyway I can't imagine any reason for this monstrosity....compared to this even windows 10 looks like the pinnacle of harmony
<leeyaa> yeah even kde looks good compared to gnome ;p
<R13ose> How do I find out the default brother printer IP address?  Mine is saying Initializing and can't fix this
<warrshrike> is there a single man here who doesn't hate it?
<warrshrike> leeyaa: I always liked KDE but could never use it long term...theres just something
<R13ose> Something?
<warrshrike> R13ose: i think maybe its the lack of a harmonious and opinionated design and too much customization
<warrshrike> you customize a bit then a bit more then it starts being too much.
<leeyaa> warrshrike: then just use something simple like busybox
<leeyaa> erm blackbox i mean
<SoniEx3> why do packages get held back?
<warrshrike> IMO unity was a good compromise looked 'clean' and was functional
<warrshrike> leeyaa: yeah i will...but still i got cry about this somewhere
<warrshrike> :p
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my original question?
<leeyaa> R13ose: usually default stuff are written on tags or stickers or something
<leeyaa> e.g. on every wifi router, default credentials and IP are written on the back.
<SoniEx3> why's there a sole mention of CTCP messages in the channel guidelines?
<R13ose> leeyaa: the default IP address is on the printer?
<leeyaa> R13ose: i dont know, just a suggestion. it could be dhcp as well
<leeyaa> check user manual
<R13ose> leeyaa: I printed the config pages and says Initializing which means the IP address is not getting there from the internet box.  I am unsure how to fix.
<SimonNL> R13ose: check if dhcp serving is enabled in router/on system
<R13ose> SimonNL: how?
<SimonNL> router web interface and find dhcp client list there
<R13ose> SimonNL: don't you need an IP address for that?
<soee> hi, ig i have installed libreoffice bu downloading DEB files than how can i now uninstall all those packages?
<stefan_> Hi all, I am having trouble getting my second monitor (Apple Cinema Display) to work again. I just installed 17.10 after using 14.04 LTS before. Is this the right place to ask for help?
<hateball> soee: dpkg -r <packages>
<SimonNL> R13ose: yes
<ilfpott> adsc: how do  I make an invisible file on the hdd
<ilfpott> : how do  I make an invisible file on the hdd
<R13ose> SimonNL: DHCP is already on.  Yet, I don't see printer there
<SimonNL> R13ose: could be printer is not set to dhcp search in the settings or better find the instructions in printer manual
<stefan_> Ok, the monitor is detected, but stays black. I am using a ATI card (AMD Radeon HD 7790). I already tried switching drivers: from radeon to amdgpu => monitor is not even detected, radeon to amdgpupro => desaster (kernel not supported?).
<soee> hateball: is there some parameter to remove package with dependencies as atm it doe snot allow me to do so
<R13ose> Aum
<SimonNL> R13ose: brand and type ?
<R13ose> SimonNL: the printer config page says IP address is initializing so nothing is getting passed to printer
<stefan_> Apple Cinema Display 23" (Aluminium)
<SimonNL> R13ose: printer connected to router by cable ?
<leeyaa> what is the alternative of /etc/sysconfig/clock on Ubuntu ?
<hateball> soee: do you still have all the downloaded debs?
<R13ose> SimonNL: brother HL-5250DN
<hateball> soee: if so "dpkg -r *.deb" in that directory
<R13ose> SimonNL: printer connected to jack via ethernet cable in one room and jack to internet box via ethernet cable in another room.
<SimonNL> R13ose: internet box is a modem/router ?
<R13ose> SimonNL: yes I believe so.  Called Bell Home Hub 2000
<SimonNL> R13ose: only thing I can find about netwroking in the manual I found is  you should have a network manual on a CD
<R13ose> SimonNL: no CD
<ne2k> what's the cleanest way to install a backported new usb-modeswitch on xenial?
<R13ose> SimonNL: other ideas?
<warrshrike> hey
<warrshrike> installed ubuntu 17.10
<warrshrike> audio works through headphones
<warrshrike> but not internal laptop speakers
<warrshrike> help!
<SimonNL> R13ose: try finding          brother HL-5250DN network manual       online. and read the instructions. only thing I can think of right now
<SimonNL> R13ose: and kind of short in time right now have to go afk in some minutes
<warrshrike> Please help brothers.
<warrshrike> I need to watch medieval history show
<SimonNL> R13ose: if this fails you could try connecting in usb.
<Mr_Pan> warrshrike, try setup Pavucontrol
<warrshrike> Mr_Pan: install pavucontrol you mean?
<Mr_Pan> warrshrike, usually already installed
<adeo> When will Firefox 58 be available :-)
<soee> hateball: fails, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26495206/
<warrshrike> Mr_Pan: it shows Speakers
<warrshrike> the bar thingy moves with music
<warrshrike> but
<warrshrike> no sound through speakers :/
<Mr_Pan> warrshrike, install Pavucontrol and setup correct audio exit (speakers or headphones)
<warrshrike> i did install pavucontrol
<warrshrike> speakers selected
<hateball> soee: hmm, I could swear that used to work. well then you'll need to check /var/log/dpkg.log and undo what you did
<warrshrike> Mr_Pan: selected at 'port'
<brainwash> adeo: you don't use a supported ubuntu release? firefox was updated to version 58 a week ago
<BluesKaj> warrshrike, what about the vol ctl in pavucontrol and also the vol ctls in alsamixer?
<yates> is there some flavor of an "apt" command which will find the package which contains a certain file? namely, i'm trying to determine what provides libcrypto: "error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<hateball> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<deem> yates: apt-file
<stefan_> Anyone got an idea, why my second monitor stays black? It is detected.
<soee> hateball: ok i had to remove one by one like: sudo dpkg -r libreoffice6.0-ure
<adeo> brainwash: No, I'm trying out Ubuntu 18.04, which still has Firefox 57 :-(
<yates> deem: thanks!
<adeo> I thought I was going to get the new version first :D
<brainwash> adeo: usually it does not
<brainwash> adeo: sometimes it can even take several months
<adeo> brainwash: Damn, you are right :-( I really didn't expect this :D thanks anyway :-)
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: the vol ctrl under 'output devices'?
<BluesKaj> yes
<warrshrike> yeah thats what im messing with
<BluesKaj> also alsamixer in the terminal
<warrshrike> no dice...i initially felt its an issue of 'selecting' the right output device
<brainwash> adeo: you could ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam about this. maybe offer your help if needed
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: speaker and maste are both full
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: weird...selecting headphones in pulse works for headphones...but speaker doesnt
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: one interesting thing...speakers has [unavailable] written next to it in pulse
<BluesKaj> unplug your 'phones to try the speakers
<warrshrike> the [unavailable] goes away when i click mute twice
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: yeah tried....
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: the unavailable comes after plugging in tho so yeah
<BluesKaj> qassim, also inalsamixer , make sure the automute is disabled
<BluesKaj> oops warrshrike^
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: no automate option in alsa...
<BluesKaj> automute
<BluesKaj> it's on the far right
<BluesKaj> warrshrike, well  maybe crossposting in linux will help you... I'm done here
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: yeah it was enabled i disabled it...no dice
<warrshrike> BluesKaj: yeah done that already....first time i had this issue
<warrshrike> it was okay on 16.04 and 17.10
<BluesKaj> warrshrike, try relogin
<warrshrike> now i fresh installed 17.10.1
<warrshrike> and this issue
<warrshrike> okay trying
<EoflaOE> Back to the problem that is interrupted by school: Yesterday I created a USB for Kubuntu 17.10.1 by using Rufus for Windows XP. When I booted it I saw the installation screen which says to try or to install. I clicked on Try, and it took me to the non-blinking hyphen for a minute, then the hyphen disappeared. I waited and still there is no KDE 5 de
<EoflaOE> sktop. I have read that if I could run KDE 4, then I could run KDE 5. I pressed Num lock but it looks like the system is frozen.
<otherRick> Hi all, How to set an custom name to a event device for example: /dev/input/keypad0?
<otherRick> I want use dev_set_name(evdev->dev, "keypad"); but I don't know how obtain the event device associated to the input_dev
<warrshrike_> BluesKaj: nope no dice
<warrshrike_> re logged in
<adeo> brainwash: thanks for the hint! I found a ppa offering Firefox 59 for Ubuntu 18.04 I think it is provided by mozilla team!
<akik> EoflaOE: when in the grub boot menu, edit the kernel boot parameters and remove "quiet splash". that way you could get more info what is going wrong
<EoflaOE> OK akik.
<EoflaOE> But it is Live, not installed
<EoflaOE> I don't think there is something wrong, but when the installation part come, X11 somehow started. When I pressed try, the terminal appears with system info about what is happening, then the cursor appeared and disappeared. Then the hyphen appeared and after few seconds it disappeared with no explanation of what is wrong. I cannot switch to TTY at a
<EoflaOE> ll and the system is frozen
<oldbuntu> Hello guys, I'm having an issue with upgrading an Ubuntu 16.10 server to 17.10, but I can't run "apt-get install update-manager-core" to upgrade, because 16.10 is "end of life". I've tried changing my sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com but I still get a 404: "E: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/python3-update-manager_16.10.10_all.deb". I'm out of ideas, any suggestions please?
<seiburii> hello all
<EoflaOE> Hi seiburii
<seiburii> Any help appreciated on this - I currently have a debian jessie armhf rootfs which can boot on tablet device which has been provided on xda. I am attempting to mimic this in creating a ubuntu armhf rootfs which can be natively booted (as the creator hinted that it could be done).
<seiburii> is it possible to copy kernel and modules between debian and ubuntu?
<EoflaOE> oldbuntu: I searched on the link you provided,and it is no longer found on old-releases. Can you try to download it from security.ubuntu.com?
<jnewt> i have lost my image previews in cinnamon de.  preferences show them turned on
<EoflaOE> Never mind. Wrong site. I am afraid that you must wait until old-releases provide that.
<oldbuntu> Isn't it weird that old-releases provides this package for all versions including 18.04, but not 16.10?
<EoflaOE> Yes, that is weird. Maybe old-releases forgot about 16.10 being EOL
<tobiti> hello
<EoflaOE> Hi tobiti
<oldbuntu> Well that's awkward
<Dserge> Hey all
<kostkon> Dserge, hi
<AlexPortable> The repository 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates Release' does not have a Release file
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> how can I resize title bar buttons in appòications designed for gnome?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> AlexPortable, zesty support is eol tomorrow
<AlexPortable> aha
<AlexPortable> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<mark721> hi guys
<EoflaOE> hi mark721
<mark721> currently when i switch between workspaces e.g using ctrl + alt + (right arrow key) and ctrl + alt + (left arrow key)
<mark721> and one workspace has chrome open in *fullscreen*
<mark721> and the other can have nothing open
<mark721> it can crash when switching very quickly between workspaces.
<mark721> so then the whole pc locks up, sometimes after a minute or two its starts responding i.e everything that it should've done in one minute while me clicking etc starts appearing in less than a second
<mark721> but sometimes it doesnt and it forces me to reboot.
<brainwash> mark721: I would disable hardware acceleration in chrome, and see if that helps
<mark721> Now, now while i don't always switch very quickly between workspaces its not a big issue
<mark721> but when i play youtube video
<mark721> in full screen
<mark721> and switch workspaces (back and forth btw when i switching i mean back and forth not just from left workspace to right) at "normal" speed
<mark721> *when i say switching i mean back and forth
<mark721> brainwash, hm you think?
<cristian_c> *applications
<kostkon> mark721, which DE?
<mark721> Ubuntu
<mark721> wait sory
<kostkon> cristian_c, 17.10?
<mark721> lol what is a DE
<mark721> OH
<kostkon> oops
<mark721> 16.04
<mark721> mb
<cristian_c> kostkon: yeah
<kostkon> !enter | mark721
<ubottu> mark721: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<kostkon> cristian_c, have you tried a different theme?
<cristian_c> kostkon: I don't know how to change the theme for gnome applications,vwhen using a different desktop
<cristian_c> *flavour
<EoflaOE> mark721, Desktop environments like Gnome, KDE, ...
<mark721> Unity
<cristian_c> kostkon: I suppose, gnome applications are using adwaita
<cristian_c> while everyelse is using another theme
<kostkon> cristian_c, maybe with gnome-tweak, I'm not really sure though
<cristian_c> kostkon: I don't know if gnome tweak applies also to different flavours (kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu mzte, etc...)
<rud0lf> gnome tweak for xfce environment?
<rud0lf> sounds odd
<cristian_c> rud0lf: read csrefully: 'gnome applications' in different desktops
<cristian_c> for example: Software
<cristian_c> or gedit
<rud0lf> oh
<cristian_c> (softwsre is pre-installed, btw)
<cristian_c> *Software
<brainwash> mark721: you certainly should test it
<kostkon> cristian_c, probably it will work. and hopefully it won't try to install all the gnome related packages
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> kostkon: I hope '--no-recommends' option being quite working
<cristian_c> *no-install-recommends'
<otherRick> Hi, someone knows how register a link or path to an event input device example: /dev/input/by-id/myDevice -> /dev/input/event22?
<Friquo> hi
<jnewt> how do i get a specific wine application to be the default for a filetype.  when i installed the software, i set it to associate with the filetypes.  i set the default program in nemo to be wine (as the wine app is not in the list).  when i double click the file it opens in wine internet explorer now.
<mark721> brainwash, i disabled hardware acceleration but i still got the crash this time worse than before. Somehow it made my monitor go into sleep mode? That's never happened before
<brainwash> mark721: pretty strange
<brainwash> mark721: did you check the system log?
<mark721> brainwash, nope i havent used it before
<jnewt> there's all these wine options in default program list, i'm not even sure which one is the right one.
<EoflaOE> otherRick: try ln -sf /dev/input/by-id/myDevice /dev/input/event22
<brainwash> jnewt: you could point it to the wine binary directly ("open with other.." or something link that)
<brainwash> like*
<mark721> brainwash, do you want me to share it somehow or something or ?
<cristian_c> otherRick: ypu could use SYMLINK in udev rule
<cristian_c> *you
<seiburii> Any help appreciated on this - I currently have a debian jessie armhf rootfs which can boot on tablet device which has been provided on xda. I am attempting to mimic this in creating a ubuntu armhf rootfs which can be natively booted (as the creator hinted that it could be done). Is it possible to copy kernel and modules between debian and ubuntu?
<brainwash> mark721: maybe. you should read about first https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs
<mark721> brainwash, its quite dense do u mean all of it?
<brainwash> mark721: no. start with "Basic Log Viewing"
<Friquo> Question:  I installed "libreoffice" using snap. The only problem being, that the command "libreoffice" opens the old version
<brainwash> mark721: the part after that is about persistent logs which you need to enable, because they are disabled on ubuntu
<brainwash> mark721: otherwise the system log is gone after a reboot
<Friquo> how can I explicitly start the newest version installed via "snap" ?
<brainwash> Friquo: try /snap/bin/libreoffice
<Friquo> brainwash, thank you - trying it out now
<brainwash> that's what https://www.libreoffice.org/download/snap/ mentions
<Friquo> it works :)))
<Friquo> thank you so much
<brainwash> :)
<Friquo> sorry for not reading the page
<oldbuntu> EoflaOE, thanks for the help. Ended up installing the packages manually from an older distribution (16.04), then followed this guide to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04 since it's not supported by default: https://andreas.scherbaum.la/blog/archives/950-Upgrade-from-Ubuntu-16.10-yakkety-to-17.10-artful.html
<oldbuntu> That'll teach me not to stay on LTS versions. See ya
<hp> hello who can help me?
<leftyfb> !ask | hp
<ubottu> hp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hp> how can install tar.gz file
<seiburii> hp hello, Typically you extract the tar.gz file first using "tar -xzvf <filename>" - then the software inside (assuming the tar.gz contains a program to install) can either be configure;make;make install or if a binary can be run using sh <filename>
<nacc_> hp: where did you get said file from? typically it has instructionns
<nacc_> hp: or as seiburii said, it's in the tarball itself
<hp> i did it as you said but ubuntu gave errors
<leftyfb> hp: what exactly are you trying to install?
<leftyfb> hp: please do not pm
<yates> deem: apt-file only searches installed packages. i am trying to find the UNINSTALLED package which will provide a certain file. any ideas?
<leftyfb> hp: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html   .... add that ppa and use oracle-java9-installer as opposed to oracle-java8-installer
<nacc_> yates: not true
<leftyfb> hp: please do not private message
<hp> ok
<hp> i am sorry
<yates> hp: oh, ok. i guess it just couldn't find the full filename (i think that is a symlink to another similar filename)
<yates> libcrypto.so works
<yates> not libcrytpo.so.10
<yates> sorry! not hp, but nacc_
<nacc_> yates: that would be because it's libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<yates> nacc_: you'll have to argue with the loader: ./exp-wsc./exp-wsclient: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<leeyaa> does anyone know where i can find which 16.04 LTS kernel has meltdown and spectre patches ?
<yates> it's probably a symlink to something else, yes. but not having the symlink means i don't know the actual file
<auronandace> !meltdown | leeyaa
<ubottu> leeyaa: Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<nacc_> yates: that biary looks weird, but ok (./exp-wsc./exp-wsclient ?) but there is no such filel in ubuntu afaict
<nacc_> yates: is it a RH binary or something (i see RPM hits for it)
<skinux> Can anyone tell me how to stop nginx service from starting automatically and make apache do that instead?
<nacc_> skinux: systemctl disable nginx; systemctl enable apache2 ?
<leeyaa> thanks auronandace
<elichai2> hey, I have a problem, My laptop stopped booting, when I boot I go to BusyBox-initramfs, at first booting to old kernel helped but I tried running `apt autoremove && apt upgrade` and now no kernel is booting
<auronandace> leeyaa: this link can be more informative too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<squealingcode> elichai2: Are you able to boot into recovery mode?
<elichai2> I already tried chrooting via live cd and reinstalling grub and everything but still same problem (important to say I have luks encrypted partition)
<elichai2> squealingcode: no
<elichai2> running /scripts/local-bloc... lvmetad is not active yet.... then "volume group ""ubuntu-bg" not found"
<elichai2> and "ALERT! /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist"
<debouncer> have anyone encounter with lagging bluetooth mouse problem?
<debouncer> The mouse model is Logitech M280
<debouncer> Ubuntu version is 16.04
<elichai2> (squealingcode I'm sorry I wasn't clear enough but that's what I saw seeing on the screen)
<squealingcode> elichai2: No problem. Does "reinstalling grub and everything" include trying to reinstall the kernel?
<elichai2> I updated the kernel when I ran apt upgrade
<debouncer> do you think whether this is a driver problem or a hardware problem?
<squealingcode> elichai2: In busybox, can you try to run; ls -l /dev/mapper ?
<squealingcode> To see if your vg is listed there
<elichai2> yeah I get only control
<elichai2> no vg
<roadrunneratwast> hi all.  i am trying to repartition.  i have a dual boot system.  i shrunk the windows partition and now have 40gigs unallocated, then my GRUB partition, then my ubuntu partition.  Is it safe (or even possible) to move my grub partition  over to the left?
<squealingcode> elichai2: I don't have any experience with this specific issue, but maybe this link can help you on your way? https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/recovering-from-unbootable-ubuntu-encrypted-lvm-root-partition/
<squealingcode> It seems to deal with the same issue you are facing.
<squealingcode> Please do also check that the lvm2 package is still installed.
<yates> nacc_: ha. it is my own binary. it is a c++ application which needs the libcrypto library. it is linked with the -lcrypto linker option
<elichai2> he's just regenerating initramfs :\ I tried that already, and tried, lvm2 is installed, i'll maybe try to reinstall grub and then regenerate initramfs too and test again, maybe this time it will work
<nacc_> yates: built on ubuntu?
<elichai2> oh and mine doesn't use EFI, it uses boot
<yates> nacc_: no, it was built on fedora 25
<elichai2> (not that i think it really matters)
<nacc_> yates: yeah you won't be ablel to run that on ubuntu
<nacc_> yates: i'm not sure why you'd think you coulld
<nacc_> yates: unless it's statically compiled
<yates> this version of ubuntu and fedora 25 are both x86_84 targets, are they not?
<yates> Linux GUI-Altium 4.4.0-109-generic #132-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 19:52:39 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<halt> Quick question, ( on 17.10 Gnome ) the automatic screen lock does not trigger, where should I look for error ( I did the setup it in Settings -> Privacy -> Screen Lock )
<yates> are not the shared libraries in consistently named and placed?
<yates> same abi, etc.?
<EoflaOE> you are welcome oldbuntu
<RobinJonsson> Hey everyone! I just did a fresh install to 17.10, and am having some tray-icon problems. With the Ubuntu appindicators extension active for gnome, no icons show up at all. I installed Topicons plus, but with topicons, only the icon for the most recently started program shows up. Any ideas?
<ChunkzZ> where can I find chromium's version with ubuntu 16.04.03?
<elichai2> squealingcode: maybe this you'll know, I just noticed that /etc/crypttab is empty, does this mean anything?
<squealingcode> ChunkzZ: You can find information about installation of Chromium here https://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/download-chromium
<elichai2> lol nvm, I accidentally read the live-boot crypttab and not the chrooted one
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: apt search chromium-browser
<sravan> Hello!
<ChunkzZ> squealingcode, that link is outdated. leftyfb anyway to check if I don't currently have ubuntu installed?
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: why?
<ChunkzZ> what you mean "why" leftyfb?
<sravan> Does anybody know about using ubuntu for machine learning and artificial intelligence. It is a query for understanding how ubuntu can be used and how much reliable it is for working with ML & AI
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: why do you need to know if you don't have ubuntu installed?
<leftyfb> sravan: people do use it for those things, yes
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, I want to see if it's Version 64.0.3282.119 (Developer Build) (64-bit) before I install Ubuntu.
<jackszumowski> heyyy
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: that was from a quick search on google
<jacobholland> hi
<jackszumowski> jake hi
<Joeb12> Howdy
<ChunkzZ> looks like I'll have to wait for it to be upgrade :P thanks leftyfb
<ChunkzZ> upgraded*
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: the developer build won't be part of many, if any distro's by default
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, cheers dude. :)
<H3llion> jake holland is gay
<H3llion> wheres everybody at
<xHav0k> I am gay
<ArCa> I'm not gay
<daniel___> exit
<H3llion> ArCa where you aat
<ArCa> Idk
<ArCa> Where I'm at
<shazbotmcnasty> I've never seen this channel look fun
<H3llion> lets make it fun
<leftyfb> H3llion: please leave the ignorance and negativity out of this support channel
<xHav0k> im in a never ending loop of sadness and despair
<shazbotmcnasty> good job H3llion, xHav0k, ArCa
<ArCa> Thanks bae
<leftyfb> xHav0k: since you're the same person, you as well
<H3llion> thx shaz
<xHav0k> who am i the same person as?
<shazbotmcnasty> H3llion:
<shazbotmcnasty> allgedly
<xHav0k> im actually sitting next to H3llion
<shazbotmcnasty> weird
<dumblonde> yo
<ArCa> Aren't you sitting ON him?
<xHav0k> NOOOO
<H3llion> yes he is
<ArCa> Sad
<xHav0k> no
<H3llion> hes sitting next to me
<shazbotmcnasty> are you guys having a LAN linuxing party?
<xHav0k> school
<H3llion> yea pretty much
<AndrewD> hello ubuntu peeps
<shazbotmcnasty> oh got it :<
<leftyfb> please bring off topic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support questions only
<ducasse> stay on topic, please guys
<ChunkzZ> leftyfb, I know 18.04 is soon but is it mid April?
<ArCa> I don't even use Ubuntu, just wanted to check out round here
<leftyfb> ChunkzZ: it's at some point in April
<ChunkzZ> thanks leftyfb ! can't wait.
<AndrewD> i have been in hell the last few hours trying to install: https://github.com/Microsoft/msphpsql
<H3llion> but i dont wanna leave lefty
<AndrewD> i keep getting an error Unable to locate package msodbcsql
<ducasse> ChunkzZ: there's probably a link to the release schedule in the topic in #ubuntu+1
<ChunkzZ> got it, forgot about that channcel ducasse, cheers.
<H3llion> try rm dir /c
<xHav0k> or :C
<H3llion> press alt f4
<xHav0k> i think i have bipolar disorder
<H3llion> thats sad
<dumblonde> <#ponychat>
<dumblonde> hello
<leftyfb> xHav0k: H3llion: dumblonde: please leave
<AurorasAura> Hi everyone. I am looking for someone who can point me in the right direction. I have Ubuntu server 16.04 LTS and I want to make it so my machine connects to my vpn automatically everyday. Like a scheduled task. Any help would be appreciated
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: it depends on the vpn. You can try the vpnc client and stick it in a cron job or systemd unit
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: vpnc being for Cisco that is
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: you'd have to look for the relevant client for your vpn connection
<AurorasAura> Actually the command I want issued everyday is simply "expressvpn connect smart"
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: ok, then run that in a cron job
<AurorasAura> Cause it seems to disconnect every day.
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: you might want to look at the clients options to see if there's a keepalive or reconnect option
<AurorasAura> I have never messed with cron leftyfb . lol
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: first result on google for "ubuntu cron"
<AurorasAura> There is a reconnect option and its on but if if fails too many times I have to issue the connect command
<elichai2> new problem :), not all my keys in the keyboard work in the terminal, but it works fine in applications like firefox and chrome
<elichai2> (and in the kde launcher)
<AurorasAura> Thank you leftyfb ... I was just checking if cron was the only way.
<AurorasAura> Your awesome!'
<leftyfb> it's not the only way
<leftyfb> just probably the easiest
<AurorasAura> I looked at that before but I have no idea. I will read up. Thanks again leftyfb :)
<elichai2> weird thing, if I close the terminal(that was open since startup) and reopen it its fixing it but the kde launcher is still the same, any ideas why this is hapenning?
<AurorasAura> See... Im just stupid or something.... I just want to issue the "expressvpn connect smart" Every day but reading this is difficult.
<AurorasAura> it would be easier if I knew more English lol. I will wait for my boyfriend haha
<AndrewD> when i run apt-get update
<AndrewD> i feel like packages are not being added
<AndrewD> i ran curl https://packages.microsoft.com/config/ubuntu/16.04/prod.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mssql-release.list
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: if it's dying, you might want to look into creating a systemd unit for it which will restart it whenever it dies. A cron job might not be the best solution
<AndrewD> does anyone know any way to troubleshoot this?
<AndrewD> I have been trying to install sqlsrv to connect an mssql database
<leftyfb> AndrewD: your curl command is going to need to be run as root, not sudo and not as a normal user
<AndrewD> ok i will give that a try thank you
<AurorasAura> That would be awesome leftyfb . But That is way out of my league
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: not really
<AndrewD> wait... I am logged in as root
<AndrewD> i tried that again and when i run apt-get update i see the package... however when i try to install i still get Unable to locate package msodbcsql
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26496445/
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: you can try copying that to something like /etc/systemd/system/expressvpn.service
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: then run sudo systemctl enable expressvpn
<elichai2> someone? only some of my keys work with apps that launch automatically, but when I restart the app it works fine (I restart kde and the terminal), any ideas?
<AurorasAura> Thank you so much! I just need to find path to expressvpn
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: depending on the client, you might need to run it as your user... in which case under the [Service] section, put User=<youruser>
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: type: which expressvpn
<AurorasAura> THAT IS AWESOME
<leftyfb> elichai2: to help troubleshoot, try a different terminal emulator like terminator
<AurorasAura> ty ty ty
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: have you confirmed it's working that quick?
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: I wouldn't say it's awesome till you know it works
<AurorasAura> No... The "which" thing is awesome
<leftyfb> oh, right
<elichai2>  leftyfb it's even on the kde launcher
<AurorasAura> Well my boyfriend is like a groorew about computers but I want to prove women can be nerd too!
<leftyfb> elichai2: to be hones, I'm not too familiar with KDE. Not sure if your issue is specific to that DE
<elichai2> doesn't sound like kde specific because it affects the whole system
<elichai2> (every app that autorun with it)
<leftyfb> AurorasAura: the fact that you're here and even knew about cron means you get some of the basics and shouldn't have any problem learning the rest if it interests you
<leftyfb> elichai2: check your straight terminal (CTRL+ALT+F2)
<nacc_> yates: hopefully you've answered your own question, but of course nont
<nacc_> yates: the point is the ABI you are compiling for, not the arch target
<elichai2> leftyfb: in the ctrl+alt+f2 there are no problems
<nacc_> yates: tbh, if you didn't know that, then I don't think you should be building from source :)
<leftyfb> elichai2: ok, so it's not hardware nor kernel/driver level
<zomaar> Still curious that there is no native word for "geek" or "nerd" in my language
<swein> swahili?
<zomaar> C
<zomaar> jk, Dutch
<leftyfb> zomaar: are the Dutch just all jocks instead? ;)
<swein> nerd = nerd :)
<elichai2> leftyfb: so what else I can debug?
<leftyfb> elichai2: I still feel it's a KDE issue since we proved it's not system
<swein> zomaar: straatariest?
<swein> or suet
<swein> seut
<Ghost91i> I think i got a mem leak
<elichai2> leftyfb: can't it be related to readline somehow?
<Ghost91i> I was tryna shutdown and it just …FR…
<Ghost91i> froze
<leftyfb> elichai2: nope, since it's not an issue when you're at a normal tty
<swein> why is ubuntu going back to xorg. seems so flippy floppy
<nacc_> swein: #ubuntu+1 for such discussion
<Bashing-om> swein: My opinion. wayland not quite ready for prime time .
<leftyfb> I'd agree
<elichai2> leftyfb: ok, If I use the "bad" terminal to open something like kate all the keys works just fine
<zomaar> because LTS release and sane behaviour
<Bullhill> Hello, I'am running Ubuntu 16.10 (yakkety) and want to upgrade to 17.04 or 17.10. Is that possibile?
<Bashing-om> !eol | Bullhill
<ubottu> Bullhill: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bullhill> Ty Bashing-om :D
<Bashing-om> Bullhill: Be aware that 17.04 is also End_Of_life .
<Bullhill> Oki. than i take 17.10 :)
<Bashing-om> Bullhill: Yepper .. hard road to get to 17.10 .
<AndrewD> I am really struggling to understand why I keep getting this error Unable to locate package mssql-tools
<kostkon> AndrewD, which release are you on
<AndrewD> 16.04.3
<kostkon> !info mssql-tools xenial
<ubottu> Package mssql-tools does not exist in xenial
<kostkon> AndrewD, it does not exist, apparently
<jimb_> AndrewD, there is a `mysql-mmm-tools`, not sure if it's what you are looking for
<AndrewD> nope
<akik> kostkon: it's from microsoft's repository (3rd party)
<AndrewD> looking to connect to a mssql server
<kostkon> akik, that makes sense
<AndrewD> i have a dev machine with 16.04.2
<AndrewD> and it worked there
<AndrewD> do i need to downgrade from 16.04.3 to 16.04.2 to make this work?
<akik> AndrewD: there's usually no support here for 3rd party ppas
<AndrewD> gotcha
<AndrewD> do you know what direction I should go in to get this working?
<akik> AndrewD: you could run apt-cache policy mssql-tools to see what the system knows
<AndrewD> i tried with microsoft to no avail
<akik> AndrewD: did you run apt-get update after adding the ppa?
<AndrewD> yes..
<AndrewD> its been 4 hours now
<AndrewD> lol
<akik> AndrewD: you could run apt-cache policy mssql-tools to see what the system knows
<AndrewD> trying to understand why this doesnt work
<AndrewD> Unable to locate package mssql-tools
<kostkon> AndrewD, double check that you have added the repo and that it's enabled
<AndrewD> curl https://packages.microsoft.com/keys/microsoft.asc | apt-key add -
<AndrewD> curl https://packages.microsoft.com/config/ubuntu/16.04/prod.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/msprod.list
<AndrewD> that is what you mean right?
<kostkon> AndrewD, yes
<AndrewD> yes i ran this as per installation instructions i find everywhere
<kostkon> AndrewD, does   cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/msprod.list  give you anything
<AndrewD> what is yes I see a key or something
<akik> AndrewD: i just added that ppa on 16.04.3 and mssql-tools shows up
<AndrewD> ok so there is something wrong with my setup i guess
<nacc_> AndrewD: msprod.list should nont contain a key
<AndrewD> I am not sure what I am doing work
<AndrewD>  deb [arch=amd64] https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/16.04/prod xenial main
<nacc_> AndrewD: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/msprod.list
<AndrewD> wrong*
<nacc_> AndrewD: yes that's fine
<nacc_> AndrewD: `sudo apt-get update` in a pastebin
<AndrewD> ok
<nacc_> AndrewD: and `apt-cache policy mssql-tools`
<AndrewD> one sec
<AndrewD> https://pastebin.com/3XeKapLz
<AndrewD> apt-cache policy mssql-tools N: Unable to locate package mssql-tools
<nacc_> Adbray: it may not like you've listed the repository twice (apparently once in mssql.list and once in msprod.list)
<nacc_> AndrewD: rather
<nacc_> AndrewD: however, that is just a warning
<AndrewD> should i remove one?
<kostkon> AndrewD, contents of the other file? cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mssql-release.list
<AndrewD> deb [arch=amd64] https://packages.microsoft.com/ubuntu/16.04/prod xenial main
<nacc_> that's not what apt-get update said
<nacc_> it said mssql-server
<kostkon> how many similar files are there
<AndrewD> https://pastebin.com/2D1jZTYz
<kostkon> AndrewD, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d   or just remove all (ms ones) but one
<AndrewD> ok I should rm all the ms ones and then curl them again ya?
<kostkon> AndrewD, that's an even better approach yes
<AndrewD> ok on it...
<AndrewD> https://pastebin.com/EgXxrN9Y
<AndrewD> same situation
<kostkon> AndrewD, did you run  apt-get update
<kostkon> you did
<AndrewD> yes
<AndrewD> is there some other reason why a package would be unable to be located?
<AndrewD> I am not sure what to troubleshoot
<AndrewD> this worked on my dev machine
<kostkon> AndrewD, a wild guess: it isn't supposed to exist in that repo in the first place
<AndrewD> huh
<akik> AndrewD: did you fix the repository config problem? maybe it's the reason?
<AndrewD> i have no idea what that means
<AndrewD> how do i fix that
<akik> AndrewD: these lines: W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/msprod.list:1 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mssql-release.list:1
<AndrewD> i removed the duplicates
<kostkon> AndrewD, uname -i?   probably a silly request
<AndrewD> 1686
<AndrewD> what does that mean
<gordonjcp> i686
<akik> nice catch
<kostkon> AndrewD, it means that it wasn't silly afterall
<AndrewD> sorry yes i
<gordonjcp> it's the type of processor your kernel is compiled for ;-)
<kostkon> AndrewD, the full shebang?  uname -a
<AndrewD> Linux mojo 3.13.0-57-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 09:27:48 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<kostkon> AndrewD, right
<AndrewD> so i need a 64bit processor
<AndrewD> i gotta go bark at digital ocean then
<kostkon> AndrewD, more like a 64bit installation
<AndrewD> got it
<AndrewD> i thought i had a 64 bit
<AndrewD> thanks so much guys
<kostkon> AndrewD, np
<AndrewD> I will try to switch my droplet
<AndrewD> I would buy you guys a beer if i could find you... you have no idea how much this whole thing has stressed me
<jimb_> kostkon, you sleuth
<kostkon> jimb_, ;)
<CoderEurope> How do I install Unity 7 again ?
<brainwash> CoderEurope: sudo apt install unity
<nicomachus> no
<NuttyNutterson> If I have a dual boot grub with linux and Windows 10 on it, can I install Windows 7 over the Windows 10 partition and have the grub launcher be fine?
<nicomachus> NuttyNutterson: Windows will usually bork it, but I don't remember the fix exactly
<boz> hallo
<boz> kann jemandem deutsch reden
<oerheks> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest22383> ok danke
<swein> nein problem frualine
<dbrass> Anyone know if "°"(the degree symbol) is a restricted character for filenames? it seems that Caja can't handle renaming a file with that character in the name. I'm running Ubuntu mate 16.04.3. Caja just crash when I rename the file.
<mutante> dbrass: if it's supposed to be a portable filename, yes.  http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/basedefs/V1_chap03.html#tag_03_282
<mutante> dbrass: that said, i can "touch °" on my Debian system just fine
<xdedaos> I have a veracrypt partition on my main drive and I want to install ubuntu on a different drive. When I went to install ubuntu I got a warning about UEFI vs BIOS boot, what should I do?
<mutante> dbrass: no matter what, the "just crash" part makes it a bug in Caja that could be reported, i would say
<dbrass> mutante, What do you mean by "portable filesystem"?
<dbrass> mutante, I get this error in my home folder on an ext4 partition
<mutante> dbrass: it means that it would work on all OSes that are following the POSIX standard   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX#POSIX-certified
<mutante> dbrass: i also use ext4, that part should not be the limiting factor
<dbrass> mutante, I'll file a bug then
<mutante> dbrass: yea, i think that's right
<dbrass> mutante, for now I simply did not use the symbol
<dbrass> mutante, worst case, it'll be closed
<dbrass> mutante, Thanks :)
<mutante> dbrass: yea, i agree. just see what Caja says.  yw!
<elichai2> is it a good idea to upgrade 17.04 to 17.10 *from chroot*?
<elichai2> (I have a lot of problems and I hope this might fix some of them)
<elichai2> *I mean 16.04
<MrTopCat> surely it's better to stay on lts?
<MrTopCat> i can't imagine the more unstable releases fixing a lot of things
<dbrass> elichai2, I downgraded to 16.04 due to too many problems in 17.10
<MrTopCat> probs more likely to introduce more issues and bugs
<Doow> If it's an option I'd recommend waiting for 18.04.
<otherRick> Hi, I need assign a device link to a event input device in order to identify my virtual input; someone can give me a suggest?
<nicomachus> and if it's a kernel issue, you can always install the HWE kernel to get newer versions
<mijk> how can I launch an X11 application using SSH. Not X11 forwarding, I want to launch an X11 application on the machine I'm remoting into
<kenrin> remote in,  set the display var?
<akik> mijk: x2go is one solution
<lordcirth_work> mijk, something like 'DISPLAY=":0" firefox' might work?
<mijk> oh? If I know that X11 is running on :O it should start?
<mijk> akik: x2go sounds familiar
<akik> mijk: it's fast, secure and has session support
<akik> mijk: although, you need to use a 3rd party ppa
<mijk> thanks, I'll give it a shot
<akik> mijk: a down side is that it doesn't support desktop environments that require hw acceleration
<mijk> ugh
<nicomachus> akik: that eliminates both unity and gnome, doesn't it?
<ioria> wondering what's the problem with XForwarding ...
<akik> i.e. unity/gnome 3/plasma 5 don't work good
<akik> mate desktop, plasma 4 are ok
<jmzc> \join #network
<otherRick> Someone knows if the kernel can be create symblinks to the event input device (without udev rules)?
<cristian_c> otherRick: why without udev rules?
<otherRick> The 60-persistan-input.rules create symblinks to the event inputs in the /dev/by-id/!@
<otherRick> but I need that the module self create the symblink to the event input device.
<otherRick> udev can be resolve my problem because the driver module used two event inputs for emit different events, for udev both devices are the same have the same vendor/ product only can be difference by the minor value concatenate to the name of the event device
<cristian_c> otherRick: /dev/input/by-id/devicename is already a symlink to /dev/input/event#
<otherRick> yeah but was replaced by the last event input device registered
<cristian_c> otherRick: for example: two identical mice?
<johnnyfive> Howdy. I'm trying to understand what this file is: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ncurses/ncurses_6.0+20171125.orig.tar.gz is this considered the latest version of ncurses? and if so, why is it a tar.gz instead of a deb?
<otherRick> the module driver works emits all event but using udev I cann't determine who is who
<cristian_c> otherRick: maybe, udev has a parameter for filtering that
<nacc_> johnnyfive: that is the orig tarball for the source package
<otherRick> I used udevadm monitor --property
<nacc_> johnnyfive: it is the upstream tarball, possibly modified to meet dfsg that is the basis for the source package in Debian/Ubuntu
<johnnyfive> nacc_, ahh I see, thanks.
<otherRick> The both devices have the same information only the DEVPATH is different.
<otherRick> are /sys/usb/.../keypad/input22 and /sys/usb/../touch/input23
<johnnyfive> nacc_, is this pre-patched or is there some manipulation to this source before being converted into debs? Or some other step between?
<akik> otherRick: the udevadm command can also show you the serial number
<nacc_> johnnyfive: hrm?
<johnnyfive> you said "possibly modified". Just trying to understand if that modification exists in the tar.gz or in between tar -> deb
<nacc_> johnnyfive: it depends on the particular upstream tarball
<nacc_> johnnyfive: and the source package
<nacc_> johnnyfive: are you still doing your massive archive rebuild?
<johnnyfive> well not "trying". We have it all working
<johnnyfive> oh, you didn't say trying
<nacc_> johnnyfive: i did not, no
<johnnyfive> but ya,
<nacc_> johnnyfive: well, you probably want a different channel anyways, this isn't a support topic -- perhaps #ubuntu-packaging or so
<johnnyfive> yea you answered my question, thanks
<johnnyfive> nacc_, Thank you for all your responses btw. If you were curious I can msg you with the site that explains what we're doing, along with a demo.
<nacc_> johnnyfive: yw; i'm a bit otherwise busy right now :)
<johnnyfive> yep. cheers
<ImageJPEG> So I just setup phpMyAdmin with nginx on a Ubuntu lxc container (running on Proxmox). I downloaded the zip file and installed it that way. Yes, I know I could download it from the repos but I'd rather have more control over the setup process. Anyway, I'm able to log in but there are no images/icons and the text is overlaying itself.
<nacc_> ImageJPEG: you woulld ened to ask upstream phpmyadmin then
<nacc_> ImageJPEG: since you are nont using an ubuntu package
<ImageJPEG> I can try but there's only 39 users on that channel...
<mutante> "more control over the setup process" what do you mean by that
<nacc_> ImageJPEG: not exactly our issue that they don't have an active IRC channell
<mutante> because you can certainly change everything and this way you just get a system that is less "clean"
<mutante> and you cant properly remove it again
<nacc_> mutante: i was choosing to not engage on that part :)
<mutante> well, the whole support thing is another reason not to, as we just saw
<nacc_> mutante: yeah :)
<nacc_> mutante: i'm not in any way disagreeing with you
<melo> hi all
<JPSman> While iotop shows me a list of processes that are using my disk drive, is there a program to show a list of processes that are using the internet?
<navonod> REl0rd
<nicomachus> !info netstat | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: Package netstat does not exist in artful
<nicomachus> uhhhh
<memphisto> ss
<memphisto> is the repalcement
<nicomachus> JPSman: ignore ubottu he's a stupid bot. netstat works just fine.
<memphisto> but maybe ntop is what he is looking for
<kostkon> !info ss
<ubottu> Package ss does not exist in artful
<kenrin> works fine if you have net-tools insstalled...
<nicomachus> !info ntop
<ubottu> Package ntop does not exist in artful
<nicomachus> dax: is ubottu dumb or am I?
<kenrin> Those are binarys,  not packages...
<nicomachus> oh. so I am. ok. sounds typical.
<memphisto> justnetstat -tuneape
<memphisto> sorry
<memphisto> just run nestat -tuneape and check the last columt
<kenrin> nicomachus: the correct package is iproute2 just fyi
<aduck> Hello. I see that Zesty support ends in january 2018. Is that why I can't find the package archives in local mirrors? If so, to where can I point my apt sources?
<nacc_> aduck: ended already, yes
<nacc_> !eol | aduck
<ubottu> aduck: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aduck> ah, there's an old-releases site. nice, nice. The upgrade will wait until this weekend. :)
<aduck> thank you.
<nacc_> aduck: i would highly suggest you update sooner than that
<nacc_> aduck: just fwiw, you've not got security updates for a few weeks, includinng for spectre/meltdown
<TJ-> aduck: You can "do-release-upgrade" without needing to put old-releases in sources.list nowadays
<kostkon> aduck, and this is a serious vulnerability https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3552-1/  i hope you are not using firefox
<Howie69> Umm.... Anyone else having a problem with the gatech apt mirror?
<Howie69> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<aduck> thank you. I'll consider doing it sooner.
<aduck> as in, I'm going to do it tonight.
<aduck> :)
<nacc_> Howie69: what version of ubuntu?
<kostkon> aduck, good call. just that one is pretty serious
<aduck> so, time to make a disk image and data backups. later. thank you.
<Howie69> nacc_: Let's see...
<Howie69> nacc_: I'm using artful
<nacc_> Howie69: ok
<nacc_> Howie69: i think you'd need to contact the mirror admin
<nacc_> i forget, there might also be a mirrors status page
<Howie69> nacc_: It's annoying... I can apt search, but not install
<Howie69> I wonder if my old professor is still runnning the mirrors up there...
<Howie69> isn't there an apt switch to allow insecure repos?  Without reconfigiring all of apt?
<TJ-> Howie69: are you sure you're not behind some HTTP proxy? The Release/InRelease files on that mirror look to be correct
<Howie69> TJ-: I haven't changed mirrors.  It's been working for months
<TJ-> Howie69: I mean a proxy in bewteen you and the mirror, like ISP/Wifi hotspot transparent proxy
<Howie69> TJ-: Nope, my network topography hasn't changed either
<Howie69> Just the kids' linux box wifi to my router
<Howie69> It says it hit the mirror, and reads the packages, but then gives that error
<TJ-> Howie69: I've just fetched the InRelease and checked it's signature, and it's OK.
<TJ-> Howie69: try this: "cd /tmp;  wget http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/artful-updates/InRelease ; apt-key adv --verify /tmp/InRelease "
<Howie69> TJ-: As a matter of fact, it did an update yesterday.  This is my first apt attempt since.  Maybe the update broke something
<Howie69> TJ-: I assume there is some room rule about pasting... which pastebin site works these days?  It's been a while for me
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> Howie69: usually pastebin.ubuntu.com ... however, as long as you get "gpg: Signature made Wed 31 Jan 2018 11:49:09 GMT using RSA key ID C0B21F32" "gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"" it's good
<Howie69> https://pastebin.com/G04aw1wS
<gambl0re> hi #ubuntu, my wifi connection drops from time to time
<gambl0re> any ideas what could be the problem
<gambl0re> hi #ubuntu, my wifi connection drops from time to time
<gambl0re> any ideas what could be the problem
<Howie69> TJ-: I was unaware o the ubuntu pastebin, thanks, I'll use that next time
<Howie69> gambl0re: Router
<Howie69> gambl0re: Probably some TCP timeout setting
<gambl0re> my phone is fine
<TJ-> Howie69: so that's fine, let's assume the local PC lists are corrupted. "sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists -type f -delete"  then re-fetch using "sudo apt update" and try again
<Exterminador> perhaps here isn't the place. but is there any way to get rid of Firefox quantum and install the regular one via command line keeping my current preferences?
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, why do you want to roll back?  56 won't be supported forever
<kostkon> Exterminador, firefox 58 is the regural one. the one you are looking for is firefox esr which currently is at version 52 if im correct
<gambl0re> hi #ubuntu, my wifi connection drops from time to time
<kenrin> Better off just installing firefox-esr
<gambl0re> anyone know what could be the problem? thanks
<Exterminador> so, Firefox ESR will go away eventually?
<kenrin> Yes
<kostkon> Exterminador, no, it will actually jump on to a newer version at some point
<Exterminador> kostkon, so, it's possible to do what I'm pretending to do? k didn't find any good tutorials tho
<argusbr> awk '{' print $0":3128" '}' tudo > ir  "what is problem in comand"
<kenrin> Well,  it'll jump to firefox 60 soon
<kenrin> So the ESR will be quantum too
<Exterminador> Quantum problem is the lack of support for some plugins
<Exterminador> but meh
<Howie69> TJ-: Hrm.. same error
<Exterminador> I can live with it
<kostkon> Exterminador, esr isn't in the repos so you'll have to use some other 3rd party repo or download it from mozilla
<TJ-> Howie69: really? can you pastebin the apt update output ?
<Howie69> I'm looking for whatever adds flash support to chromium
<kenrin> There is plenty of other browsers based on firefox that aren't quantum
<koolkalang> Hi all, can I configure gdm3 so that I can choose the session, but not have to type in a password?
<Howie69> TJ-: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26497547/
<TJ-> Howie69: the problem isn't with gatech, the messages show that, it's some PPA you've addded!
<tomreyn> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in artful
<tomreyn> whoops
<kostkon> tomreyn, i think it wasn't needed anymore
<tomreyn> oh ok
<Howie69> That ppa didn't upgrade to arftful from 17.04 correctly
<TJ-> Howie69: right, so you need to remove it
<Howie69> but that shouldn't keep the rest of apt from working
<Howie69> that takes effort
<TJ-> Howie69: so what other errors are you getting when trying to install ?
<nacc_> Howie69: it doesn't?
<nacc_> Howie69: it doesn't keep apt from working, i mean
<nacc_> Howie69: you got an error from your buggy repo, with two notices on the error.
<Howie69> TJ-: I see error in my apt request when I pasted in pastebin
<Howie69> stupid PuTty l and 1 look the same
<Howie69> The font in chrome made it distinguishable
<nacc_> Howie69: yes, you got an error, as TJ- said, for the one repo
<Howie69> Or I need glasses....
<JoeLlama> I've installed xubuntu 16.04 and it doesn't see the wifi card. How do I view the device map so I can see all devices that are recognized on the system?
<Howie69> flashplugin-nonfree btw
<kostkon> !info inxi xenia | JoeLlama, lspci and lsusb? or install this utility
<ubottu> JoeLlama, lspci and lsusb? or install this utility: 'xenia' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backpor
<kostkon> oh no..
<TJ-> JoeLlama: start with "lspci -nnk -d::280" and see if the device is listed
<JoeLlama> thanks Kosha :)
<kostkon> !info inxi xenial | JoeLlama, lspci and lsusb? or install this utility
<ubottu> JoeLlama, lspci and lsusb? or install this utility: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.35-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 122 kB, installed size 547 kB
<kostkon> better
<JoeLlama> neat :)
<TJ-> JoeLlama: do you see a line "Kernel driver in use:" ?
<JoeLlama> working on other stuff atm but I will get to this in a little while (:
<JoeLlama> TJ- yes it sees the wifi card
<TJ-> JoeLlama: and it shows a driver in use? which driver is in use?
<JoeLlama> yup lemme get that
<JoeLlama> b43-pci-bridge
<JoeLlama> doesn't it normally say that wifi connections are available?
<JoeLlama> that is what I am used to seeing
<JoeLlama> TJ-
<TJ-> JoeLlama: OK, let me check on that one
<JoeLlama> oh ok thanks
<JoeLlama> yes before it would just pop up and show available connections and now it doesn't... I'm looking for that list
<TJ-> JoeLlama: which device is it? In that lspci output, on the right-side of the first line, it shows the [Vendor:Device] ID, can you tell us what is there?
<JoeLlama> broadcom BCM4312 TJ-
<JoeLlama> it worked when I installed the full current version of ubuntu
<JoeLlama> worked nicely
<gambl0re> hi #ubuntu, my wifi connection drops from time to time
<gambl0re> anyone know what could be the problem? thanks
<JoeLlama> then I wiped that and installed lubuntu and xubuntu next and neither of those works
<TJ-> JoeLlama: which release is it, 16.04 ?
<JoeLlama> yes
<TJ-> JoeLlama: can you "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::280 )" for us ?
<JoeLlama> well... ok hold on gotta get a flash drive
<TJ-> JoeLlama: OK, don't worry, just give me the numbers inside the square brackets on the right side of the lspci output, something like [1234:5678]
<JoeLlama> This will take a minute or two TJ- (learning curve)
<JoeLlama> TJ- : https://pastebin.com/ifN4nQyu
<JoeLlama> so let me understand this, when the system starts up it should automatically suggest available connections right?  if it doesn't something isn't working, is this correct?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: According to modinfo the correct module that matches that alias [14e4:4315] is "ssb" - I'm assuming the b43-pci-bridge was installed by some 3rd party driver package you added, is that correct?
<JoeLlama> no, I added nothing... it was a straight installed
<JoeLlama> for both lubuntu and xubuntu
<TJ-> JoeLlama: hmmm, because I can't find this b43-pci-bridge anywhere
<JoeLlama> again, the question is, if it doesn't show that message suggesting available connections, something is wrong is that correct?
<JoeLlama> hrm ok
<BlackDalek> Anyone know why Gimp won't let me create a brush 4 pixels x 2 pixels?
<JoeLlama> I see b43-pci-bridge online on google
<TJ-> JoeLlama: not necessarily, there's a lot of config in the network side, but generally a visible AP should be listed by nm-applet
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<TJ-> JoeLlama: that's not much help! I'm looking at the 16.04 kernel modules and it doesn't exist for kernels 4.4* or 4.13*
<JoeLlama> hrm..  is there a way to manually look at available connections... also I do see forums talking about this
<JoeLlama> hrm o k
<nacc> BlackDalek: probably better asked in a Gimp channel
<JoeLlama> I will read forums
<JoeLlama> but I'm still here open to suggestions
<BlackDalek> nacc, I did. that channel is dead
<TJ-> JoeLlama: right now the wrong kernel driver is in use as far as I can tell. Looks like something put in place by ndiswrapper
<nacc> JoeLlama: did you enable 3rd party drivers or whatever (it's an option during the install, iirc)
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> so um... what is the right one?
<nacc> TJ-: should be able to run `modinfo`, iirc
<nacc> JoeLlama: `modinfo b43-pci-bridge`
<JoeLlama> ok I run modinfo
<TJ-> nacc: right, but I'm trying to locate where it came from, apt-file search doesn't locate it
<nacc> TJ-: right, modinfo should say
<TJ-> It's part of b43 apparently, which suggests a 3rd party package
<JoeLlama> nacc "not found"
<nacc> TJ-: agreed
<nacc> JoeLlama: what wasn't foud?
<nacc> *found
<JoeLlama> that module
<TJ-> JoeLlama: as a workaround try this: "sudo modprobe -r b43-pci-bridge; sudo modprobe ssb"
<JoeLlama> unless Ididn't type if right
<JoeLlama> um.. ok TJ-
<JoeLlama> TJ- FATAL not found
<JoeLlama> hrm lemme make sure I am typing this in right
<TJ-> JoeLlama: what does "uname -r" report?
<JoeLlama> nope nope it all says "not found" for that
<JoeLlama> oh uname hold on
<JoeLlama> 4.10.0-28-generic
<TJ-> JoeLlama: OK, so you've got the old Zesty HWE kernel there
<JoeLlama> is that good? :)
<JoeLlama> it's what came with the iso
<TJ-> JoeLlama: It means we can be sure of what we are dealing with.
<Howie69> Well, now, that takes care of the brat....
<Howie69> Daughter is in trouble, lost PC privs... only allowed to use the computer for school
<JoeLlama> still reading forums
<Howie69> she's being a smarta** and decided to run chromium in incognito mode so I couldn't find out she was going to youtube and game sites
<Howie69> So, I diabled incognito mode on her computer :)
<TJ-> JoeLlama: I'm concerned that those 'modinfo' commands were not finding the kernel modules; that might suggest the currently running kernel's image package has been removed. what does this report? "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name '*.ko' | wc -l"   ... it should print a number which is the count of all kernel modules for the current kernel
<TJ-> JoeLlama: the "wc -l" - that's a lower-case L
<JoeLlama> TJ-  5053
<TJ-> JoeLlama: which is a good number, about what I'd expect.
<JoeLlama> oh um... ok
<TJ-> JoeLlama: so, try this: "lsmod | grep b43-pci-bridge" - does it report anything or nothing?
<JoeLlama> ok
<JoeLlama> it did nothing TJ-
<TJ-> JoeLlama: good, so it is unloaded from your earlier command. Now lets try to load the correct module: "sudo modprobe b43"
<JoeLlama> umm k
<TJ-> JoeLlama: if that works you'll see nothing, it'll just return to the shell prompt
<JoeLlama> yes that is what happened
<TJ-> JoeLlama: in which case then do "iwconfig" and see if a wireless interface is reported. If it is, tell us it's name.
<JoeLlama> oops did the modprobe thing twice by accident
<TJ-> JoeLlama: doesn't matter
<TJ-> JoeLlama: if the module is already loaded it simply exits because there is nothing more to do
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> so...
<JoeLlama> are we kinda stuck now TJ-?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: I was waiting for the wifi interface name
<TJ-> JoeLlama: from: >>>>  in which case then do "iwconfig" and see if a wireless interface is reported. If it is, tell us it's name.
<JoeLlama> oh?
<JoeLlama> "no wireless extensions"
<JoeLlama> for both enp4s0
<JoeLlama> and lo
<TJ-> JoeLlama: hmm, that's a pain! that module should work. I wonder if you're missing firmware
<TJ-> JoeLlama: do "dmesg | tail -n 30 " and see if there are any kernel messages relating to b43 and/or firmware missing
<JoeLlama> hrm... dunno TJ- but like I said, originally I installed the latest version of ubuntu 16.04 which was a little slow on this systerm and it did work nicely
<TJ-> JoeLlama: at this point we'd expect an interface with a name beginning "wl" if the wireless I/F is created
<JoeLlama> ok
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Has JoeLlama already install the "firmware-b43-installer" package (while connected via ethernet to the internet)?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: thanks, as far as I know this is a fresh Xubuntu install from ISO
<TJ-> I stay well away from Broadcom usually due to their terrible driver experience/support
<JoeLlama> ok so I am looking for something in all this informtation
<Jordan_U> JoeLlama: TJ-: Broadcom's firmware isn't distributable so while you have the driver you don't have the firmware. To get the firmware, connect to the internet via ethernet then run "sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer". That package will download and extract the firmware you need.
<JoeLlama> I see nothing relating to broadcom
<TJ-> JoeLlama: well, we hope the 'b43' module reports it loaded ... and we wonder if it reports it cannot find a "firmware" file - it should complain about that
<JoeLlama> hrm k
<TJ-> JoeLlama: can you connect the wired link to your router in order to get to the Internet
<JoeLlama> well the computer is not hooked up to any networks so...
<JoeLlama> I download it to flash drive first?
<JoeLlama> this is getting teeedious :)
<TJ-> JoeLlama: you could, although it's easier to connect an ethernet cable!
<JoeLlama> ya
<JoeLlama> hrm...
<JoeLlama> ok ok I think I'm just oging to takea break... thanks for all the help TJ-
<TJ-> JoeLlama: when you installed the regular Ubuntu you must have had the PC connected via wired in order to install the correct firmware then, too, surely?
<JoeLlama> nope
<JoeLlama> I just used a flash drive
<JoeLlama> iso > usbstick
<TJ-> Jordan_U: any ideas how that'd have worked !?
<JoeLlama> I'm thinking I'm going to just install ubuntu 16.04 again
<JoeLlama> is it possible the wifi card went bad on me?
<JoeLlama> and that is the reason why this is happening?  I can swap it out I have piles of them
<JoeLlama> perhaps switch to an intel wifi card?
<JoeLlama> wait lemme look at the card I might not have any in this form factor
<TJ-> JoeLlama: As Jordan_U pointed out, Ubuntu cannot ship the Broadcom firmware, so it's unclear how the device was working. The installer ISOs are identical at the kernel and base system level too
<ohffy> Hi Guys
<JoeLlama> yes I just go get an intel wifi card then :)
<ohffy> I installed ubuntu and then removed the parition and deleted it via windows however, the grub is still there and its messed up. How do I remove it? I now am unable to install any linux distro because of this problem. I thought I removed and deleted it but I guess I did not
<TJ-> ohffy: GRUB boot-loader on the fixed disk won't interfer with a USB/DVD ISO installer booting, and once the installer is running it can replace the GRUB you've left behind
<ohffy> Ok but everytime I try and install any distro, I get some sort of error
<ohffy> With Ubuntu, the USB won't even read
<ohffy> I know its not a defective USB
<ohffy> Its new
<ohffy> And it works with other distros fine in terms of creating a bootable image
<JoeLlama> TJ- when I install the intel wifi card is there an easy way to detect it?
<TJ-> ohffy: at what point won't the USb 'read' - when the motherboard is loading it? during boot of the installer? during installation to the fixed disk?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: Linux kernel does  auto-detection
<ohffy> With Ubuntu. It wont boot at startup when I restart the PC
<ohffy> Even with boot priority set to USB
<JoeLlama> sweet
<TJ-> ohffy: that's either a problem in how the USB was written, or a bug in the PC firmware. Is it an UEFI-based PC?
<ohffy> Yes
<ohffy> Its an ASUS
<TJ-> ohffy: there are some models where you have to go into the firmware setup at power-on time and specifically *TRUST* the boot-loader on the USB device!
<ohffy> hmmm, I never had to do that the first time
<TJ-> ohffy: it's quite ridiculous but we're seeing this quite a lot with Acer and Asus and some Lenovo
<TJ-> ohffy: Iy may not affect you, but the symptoms you've described are spot-on what we see other users experience
<ohffy> TJ-: you mean the booting image not detecting at startup?
<pfriel> Has anybody seen issues with sssd causing your AWS c5 instance to freeze using either the 20180122 or 20180126 Ubuntu cloud images?  I have narrowed it down to sssd.. if I disable that the box works fine but once I start it the box hard locks and CPU goes to 100% on the instance.  No helpful logs in /var/log/kern.log, syslog, etc
<pfriel> worth noting we don't see this behavior on anything other than c5 instance types..
<ohffy> I'd put a dvd if I could, but the thing has no cd
<nacc> pfriel: you might want to ask that in #ubuntu-server
#ubuntu 2018-02-01
<pfriel> @nacc haha I was just looking at the channel list for a server specific channel.. will do, thx
<nacc> pfriel: i can make sure the right folks see it
<TJ-> ohffy: It's relatively simple to check. Leave the USB device plugged in. Reboot the PC and immediately enter it's firmware setup. Find the "Security" options and (just for this) ensure Secure Boot is enabled. Then, look for a sub-menu/area for "Trust" something-or-other. If you see that, there will be an option to browse to a boot-loader file and trust it, so you find the USB device, then navigate to
<TJ-> /EFI/ubuntu/bootx64.efi and trust that file, and any others there (like shimx64.efi). Then return to the Security menu and disable Secure Boot, save options, reboot and then try to boot from that USB device via the manual boot device menu
<ohffy> ok I will look for secureboot
<nikolam> I have Nvidia 9800 GT. Latest driver on Nvidia site is 340.106 . latest driver in 17.10 repository is 340.104 .  Latest one in development ubuntu is Nvidia driver 340.106 .  Should i better install 340.104 from ubuntu 17.10 repository or a newer one from nvidia site?
<nikolam> Nvidia 340.106 release note on nvidia site states: Fixed a compatibility problem between the nvidia.ko's Page Attribute Table (PAT) support and the kernel Page Table Isolation (PTI) patches.
<JoeLlama> hey TJ- !!! it works :)
<JoeLlama> musta had a skunky broadcom like you said
<nikolam> Nvidia 340.106 release note on nvidia site states:
<TJ-> JoeLlama: Yay for non-proprietary drivers :D
<nikolam>  Fixed a compatibility problem between the nvidia.ko's Page Attribute Table (PAT) support and the kernel Page Table Isolation (PTI) patches.
<JoeLlama> hey thanks for all the help TJ-
<JoeLlama> yuppers non-proprietary
<JoeLlama> okee doke thanks again (:
<TJ-> JoeLlama: glad we got you sorted
<Sveta> :-)
<JoeLlama> I'm still learning ubuntu....  I won't be able to get away from windows completely but I am finding that linux worx so much better and smoother
<JoeLlama> yup sorted
<JoeLlama> hi Sveta long time no see
<Sveta> hello :-)
<nikolam> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<nikolam> Anyone remember that nice link about setting up Btrfs parameters after install? (Would like to avoid meltdown like I once had after Btrfs install and putting much data on it)
<nikolam> I mean, to do something setting some parameter, to avoid problem if partition is getting filled in the future, something like that
<nikolam> I remember I used to delete snapshots and manage metadata when system was unbootable because of this, I would like to avoid that
<JoeLlama> okay so like, xubuntu vs lubuntu:  which is going to work faster on an older systems (Intel Atom 1.6GHz 2G RAM)?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: the bases, about the same. It depends on the applications you use mostly
<JoeLlama> okee doke then I think I'm gunna stick to xubuntu for these... the GUI seems better to me.
<amd64> you can always slap a DE on any old ubuntu
<JoeLlama> I literally have piles of notebook computers like this
<JoeLlama> DE ok I google
<JoeLlama> ah I see
<amd64> for instance you can use Lubuntu for its light-ness and slap xfce on it, and remove lubuntu-desktop
<amd64> Lubuntu is very light
<JoeLlama> ya too light
<JoeLlama> for me
<rud0lf> it floats
<JoeLlama> ok so like for xubuntu 16.04 I can also manually download and install updates of course right?
<ChristianM-NY> I need major help
<JoeLlama> I prefer to preinstall updates before a box "sees" the internet
<amd64> JoeLlama yes
<amd64> you can only install updates yourself
<JoeLlama> ya I kinda knew that...  I will research how later
<amd64> <ChristianM-NY> what appears to be the problem?
<JoeLlama> thanks amd64
<ChristianM-NY> I did this: sudo apt-get autoremove ....did this because after installing some stuff...the terminal told me to type this to remove old pakcages....well now it only boots up to the Login screen....when I sign in...it just goes back to login again
<amd64> JoeLlama, sudo apt upgrade (retrieves updates)
<ChristianM-NY> Ubuntu 16.04.3 MATE
<JoeLlama> ok thanks amd64
<TJ-> JoeLlama: if the PCs are connected locally to a LAN through a router that is doing NAT, then there's very little to worry about.
<amd64> JUST KIDDING UPDATE DOES RETRIEVAL
<JoeLlama> hrm k
<amd64> JOELLAMA IM SORRY SUDO APT UPGRADE INSTALLS THEM!!!
<JoeLlama> okee dokee
<ChristianM-NY> ?
<ChristianM-NY> amd64 are you saying I can type that and it will restore my Desktop?
<amd64> <ChristianM-NY> This might be a problem whit your DE
<amd64> (and no that was a different conversation
<amd64> )
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: what did you install/remove jsut before using "autoremove" ?
<ChristianM-NY> My DE was fine until I typed suod qpt-get autoremove
<amd64> you're running just ubuntu right? <ChristianM-NY>
<ChristianM-NY> I dont remember What I installed...but it was probably a music player
<Sveta> ChristianM-NY: pastebin /var/log/apt/history.log
<ChristianM-NY> Ubuntu 16.04.3 MATE
<noi> anyone using ubuntu 16.04 on the xps 9560?
<ChristianM-NY> I cant! I cannot get into my Ubuntu
<noi> considering buying the xps 15 before the new model comes out
<ChristianM-NY> it only goes upto the Login Screen
<amd64> okay hold on CHristianM-NY hang in there
<texla> How do I delete an entry in grub 40_custom
<ChristianM-NY> thanks....I am using the Very laptop though.....it tripleboots MacOSX 10.6, Linux Mint 9 and Ubuntu16.04.3 MATE
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: Press Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get a console login
<Howie69> Stupid HexChat
<ChristianM-NY> ok....what then after that?
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: log-in there, then do "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log" and tell us the URL it gives you
<Howie69> Windows version crashes in win10
<ChristianM-NY> because Once I reboot to do that...wont see you
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: Hang on, are you currently using a dual-boot and in a different OS on the same PC?
<amd64> <ChristianM-NY> try running sudo apt install mate and tell us what it says
<Howie69> And that was completely posted in the wrong room
<amd64> TJ- how would that help?
<texla> tj I use delete an or backspace and even uncommented..It returns when I run update-grub
<ChristianM-NY> TJ and amd64 ... Yes I am triple booting.....Im on MacOSX now
<amd64> <ChristianM-NY> quite the setup you have
<amd64> <ChristianM-NY> can you chroot into Ubuntu using a live usb?
<ChristianM-NY> yeah...I use and old Macbook Pro from 2008 and I LOVE it but needed and updated OS that was not MacOS so installed Ubuntu 16.04.3 which I love
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: let's give you a couple of things to check when you do boot Ubuntu...
<ChristianM-NY> yes please
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: firstly, as I said earlier, use Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a console and log-in, then ...
<ChristianM-NY> ok..
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: ... check if any files in your user's home directory are not owned by your user. We often see GUI login loops when 'root' has become owner of $HOME/.Xauthority, so do "ls -altr" and it'll list all files with last-changed at the end. If you see that file owned by root, do "sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.Xauthority"
<ChristianM-NY> wow...have no idea what you just said
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: if that was the case you can return to the GUI greeter log-in screen by pressing Alt+F7 and then logging in
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: screenshot/printer time :D
<ChristianM-NY> and Im technically savvy :-)
<ChristianM-NY> how about the history log like you said earlier?
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: the reason to view that would be to see what was removed by that autoremove so you could reinstall stuff that is required by the desktop environment
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: autoremove will only remove packages that are not required by other packages, but if at some point you've manually removed a 'parent' package it could, later, remove packages that the desktop environmet requires.
<ChristianM-NY> oh...no no....I remember what it removed...it was an old kernel!
<ChristianM-NY> that is said it no longer needed
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: the easiest way to avoid having to decipher that is to force a DE reinstall with "sudo apt --reinstall install ubuntu-mate-desktop" which will force any missing dependencies to be fetched and installed
<ChristianM-NY> but it removed othr stuff once I initiated: sudo apt-get autoremove like it told me to
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: OK, so I'm going to guess your issue is likely the 'root' ownership then
<ChristianM-NY> how? wont I need to be online? and how do I get online to re-install that?
<ChristianM-NY> Im on Wifi in a Cafe
<ChristianM-NY> well anyway...let me reboot and try some of those you said..... I shall be back in a few ...hopefully
<ChristianM-NY> brb :-)
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: one other command you can use "find . -maxdepth 1 \! -user $USER -ls"  ... which'll find any files not owned by your $USER, so you know which to "chown"
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: if you wanted to automate the fix you could even do "find . -maxdepth 1 \! -user $USER -exec sudo chown $USER:$USER {} \;"
<ChristianM-NY> oh at what point to I press: Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get the terminal?
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: when you're at the GUI greeter log-in screen
<ChristianM-NY> at the Login Screen?
<ChristianM-NY> ok thanks
<ChristianM-NY> brb
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: but can switch back and forth at any time
<RgbTrouw> hello world
<Sveta> hi
<RgbTrouw> just checking ;))
<RgbTrouw> looking for some peers for a project
<fengshaun> what happened to zesty repos?
<RgbTrouw> a satellite network project
<fengshaun> everything 404s
<Bashing-om> !zesty | fengshaun
<ubottu> fengshaun: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<fengshaun> ouch
<fengshaun> how do I upgrade to later versions now?
<Bashing-om> !eol | fengshaun
<ubottu> fengshaun: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fengshaun> thanks
<RgbTrouw> please have a look https://hackaday.io/project/25963-biometric-firewall
<RgbTrouw> let me know if you re interested
<Bashing-om> fengshaun: :) Good luck .
<RgbTrouw> hi again
<ChristianM-NY> ok back
<ChristianM-NY> TJ-
<ChristianM-NY>  so nothing I typed worked
<ChristianM-NY> pastebinit    is not installed it says, so I cannot get the history log
<ChristianM-NY> ls altr    when typed the altr is not known
<ChristianM-NY> Alt+F7 just takes me to Login GUI
<ChristianM-NY> and WHile in Login, it showns me options to Login into KODI or Plasma...both do not work and take me back to the login sceen
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: "ls -latr" (the hyphen is the 'option'  sign
<ChristianM-NY> I see
<ChristianM-NY> well, I will have to come back here another day and try that and get your help...Gotta leave this Cafe.....getting too many Stares :-)
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: also, you should have network connection from console if it's configured to autoconnect.
<amd64> <ChristianM-NY> lol cya! good luck!
<TJ-> ChristianM-NY: you really need to boot from a  LiveISO to do diagnosis from a stable base
<amd64> ^^^^^^^^^
<texla> TJ..Found the same Puppy Linux in /etc/grub.d/40_custom deleted it and also deleted from /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new Now update-grub is cleared of all errors..Thanks for your help!!!
<ChristianM-NY> its not, but I think in GRUB it lest me repair ubntu and allows me to get network through the terminal I think...so I will try that next time
<ChristianM-NY> yeah, Will Try
<TJ-> texla: finally!!! :D
<ChristianM-NY> I do have plenty of Live Ubuntu disks
<ChristianM-NY> but anyway... I got to go! ..Thanks TJ_ and amd64
<ChristianM-NY> Bye yall!
<RgbTrouw> :)
<amd64> AY HE'S A FELLOW SUTHERNER
<amd64> *sorry
<JoeLlama> Hi guys.  So lets talk about dual screen with xubuntu :)
<JoeLlama> what's the trick?
<JoeLlama> here I go gunna plug the external monitor in (:
<JoeLlama> welp, it recognized it
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<JoeLlama> it worked
<ChileStuff> My sentiments exactly  :)
<ChileStuff> Can anyone help newb figure out why I can't get firefox in Ubuntu?
<ChileStuff> Doesn't show up in any software list and tor won't run at all
<ChileStuff> FYI, I had to remove my "updated" firefox and revert to v47 just to reinstall chatzilla
<ChileStuff> Seems 58 won't let it install or run
<ChileStuff> not sure if I'm using the proper syntax ... I know how much some people hate improper usage ...
<ChileStuff> Or maybe I showed up at nap time
<i486> im here
<i486> that's extremely odd
<nacc> ChileStuff: what versio of ubuntu?
<ChileStuff> Yay!  :)
<Lupercus> hi and welcome i486
<ChileStuff> 17 something .. on another laptop
<nacc> ChileStuff: it's rather important
<i486> um hello Lupercus
<nacc> ChileStuff: if it's 17.04, then your EOL
<nacc> ChileStuff: if it's 17.10, then it should work, yes
<nacc> ChileStuff: (zesty and artful, respectively)
<i486> he could still add the custom firefox repo
<ChileStuff> Well for some reason after updating to the latest firefox it refused to even see chatzilla
<nacc> i486: which would not be supported here, so let's pass on that
<i486> ok nacc
<ChileStuff> So I removed firefox in order to reload, but now ubuntu don't even see firefox in any of the software lists
<ChileStuff> what's not supported here? Did I miss something?
<Sveta> ChileStuff: hello!
<ChileStuff> Hiyas
<Sveta> ChileStuff: chatzilla does not work in firefox 58+ because firefox dropped the legacy extensions api. hang on, i'll check how to get it back with ubuntu
<ChileStuff> Thank you!
<i486> ChileStuff how are you today?
<ChileStuff> Sadly I can't even find firefox, and even after installing Tor, it won't run at all
<ChileStuff> Agrivated at updates that screw perfectly good setups  :)
<ChileStuff> Thought that would end after killing Winblows
<Sveta> ChileStuff: a firefox fork continues to have the legacy api, its install instructions are located at http://linux.palemoon.org/ (click the ubuntu and debian link on the page). then chatzilla is listed in its addon manager
<Sveta> ChileStuff: this is outside of official ubuntu repository, so bug reports need to be filed to palemoon website not to ubuntu
<Sveta> ChileStuff: alternatively, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PPAs provide a seamonkey package that includes the entire suite (web browser, mail, chatzilla) in one program
<Kon-> Moving to an outdated fork of Firefox just to support an unmaintained addon is not a good idea.
<ChileStuff> Ok, gimme a sec ... this is a winblows machine, I have to go to the linux box
<Kon-> Firefox Quantum is a big improvement, and most of the actively developed addons have moved over by now.
<Sveta> if someone opens a bountysource entry for moving chatzilla over, i'll chip in :)
<Kon-> Chatzilla was always limited in the first place. If you use IRC a lot, why not use an IRC application?
<Kon-> Hexchat, Konversation, etc
<ChileStuff> Yeah, I'm a big fan of "improvements" that screw the pooch  :/
<Kon-> ChileStuff, nobody was screwed except people who rely on abandonware
<i486> Kon- oof truth hurts
<ChileStuff> Yeah well I'm one of those old farts that hates change  :D
<nacc> ChileStuff: then why are you not an LTS release?
<nacc> ChileStuff: you're being a bit self-contradictory
<ChileStuff> I have a mind like a legacy HDD ... limited storage space: Once it's full, you have to remove something to learn something new
<ChileStuff> self-contradictory as in what am I doing with Linux?
<i486> nacc ubuntu version really won't be important until 18.04 rolls in
<nacc> ChileStuff: you say you don't want chnage, but then you're running a reelase that requires you to upgrade every 6-9 months
<nacc> i486: ... i don't know why you say that
<ChileStuff> After loosing my voice screaming at yet another windows 10 "update", I had enough
<Dserge> Sup
<ChileStuff> And for arguments sake, I dind't know it would update that often ... I just got into Ubuntu a month ago
<ChileStuff> I still have a lot to learn
<i486> nacc the main issue with ChileStuff is probably just UI, something that won't receive a major change until 18.04.
<nacc> ChileStuff: it's worth reading the release notes and knowing how long things are supported for
<nacc> i486: i have no idea what you're talking about. They said they are on 17.x, which was the gnome transition
<Dserge> 17.10 is awesome
<nacc> i486: if you mean if they were on an LTS in the first place, yes, you might be right
<mockie> ChileStuff, you on 17.10?
<i486> nacc oh forgot
<nacc> i486: but i don't know why or how you assumed that
<ChileStuff> It would help if I had more time to devote to learning, but my business keeps me jumping
<Kon-> ChileStuff, be aware that 17.10 will stop receiving updates in July. If you upgrade to 18.04, that will get updates until April 2023
<i486> I went from 16.06 to 18.04 dev
<nacc> Kon-: well, and you have to update by june/july or so
<ChileStuff> Yeah I'll prolly update when it's out
<mockie> Yeah, stay on the x.04 releases if you want long-term support =)
<i486> ChileStuff that means no major changes will happen until you are forced out of 18.04 LTS
<i486> If you don't like change ;-)
<ChileStuff> Hopefully by then I'll know a lot more, or I'll be dead ... still trying to figure out which is best  :P
<ChileStuff> Where is the best place to learn ... commands, etc
<i486> I'd start by learning general things like how to use apt and sudo
<ChileStuff> Sveta: Can I move my thunderbird files over to seamonkey?
<i486> just as a starting foothold. Everyone needs to know how to run things as root and update their computers
<Dserge> what channel is for just general ubuntu chat?
<ChileStuff> My entire business is in thunderbird
<Kon-> ChileStuff, I recommend SeaMonkey to no one. Stay in Thunderbird if it is your most important application.
<ChileStuff> i486: Yeah that's what I mean ... any good resources for the newb?
<i486> I'm young so I googled until I found a way to perform the task without breaking anything
<ChileStuff> Ok, can you recommend something other that chatzilla? Preferably one that doesn't choke on VPN
<ChileStuff> LOL
<ChileStuff> Well, I was a tech back when state of the art was 40 Meg HDDs, 4" thinck and "My GAWD! Who will EVER use that much storage?"
<Kon-> ChileStuff, since you're on GNOME, Hexchat
<Kon-> I think mainline Ubuntu comes with it preinstalled
<ChileStuff> But things changed to fast to keep up, so now I make hot sauce for a living
<ChileStuff> hmm
<mockie> irssi is a good one if you really want to learn command line ;)
<i486> ChileStuff I am on HexChat and the UI is really easy to use
<ChileStuff> Not preinstalled, but in the software mgr
<Kon-> Interesting. Does anyone know what the main Ubuntu image ships with? I'm on KDE
<ChileStuff> But firefox is nowhere to be found .. what is the sudo command to find it?
<openthesky> if you're talking about irc clients I'm actually trying irc from pidgin and it's really good so far
<ChileStuff> hmm
<Kon-> I used to use Pidgin, but because it's a combo client, the IRC functionality is quite barebones. And all of the other IM services it supports became irrelevant
<ChileStuff> "unable to install hexchat as not supported"
<openthesky> Kon-: I'm not a super heavy irc user, what was missing?
<Kon-> openthesky, it's been a few years but I remember having to authenticate through autorun chat commands to query Nickserv
<openthesky> what kind of queries?
<Kon-> query Nickserv identify password
<kenrin> you enable SASL for that
<openthesky> actually now I'm curious how auth works...
<Kon-> kenrin, at least when I last used it, Pidgin did not support SASL or PASS authentication
<openthesky> seemed to go ok, although NickServ sent me a message that I'm logged in
<Kon-> Nor did it have color cutomization or log format customization, which also annoyed me in the end
<kenrin> That sounds like Pidgin,  does everything badly instead of one thing good
<openthesky> I could see that. I think I'm just used to the AIM style of things. buddy lists and such.
<Kon-> Didn't AIM go offline recently?
<openthesky> It did!
<ChileStuff> damn
<openthesky> can't say I used it after 2005, but it's too bad it's gone
<ChileStuff> how do I ident?
<Kon-> The better question is why ChileStuff can't install Hexchat from the software center
<ChileStuff> Nah, it's done
<openthesky> I've never had good luck with the software center personally
<ChileStuff> trying to get in from the other machine but forgot how
<openthesky> maybe I just break my installation too much
<ChileStuff> wht's the syntax to ident?
<Kon-> I don't blame you. I have never used the Ubuntu software center for anything
<kenrin> you mean /msg nickserv identify password ?
<ChileStuff> yes thanks
<openthesky> does idnet == NickServ?
<kenrin> I don't know what ident is,  I assume short for identify
<ChileStuff> I used to have a great memory, but the 60's were very good to me
<kenrin> If you forget all the time,  like me.  Just /msg nickserv help
<ChileStuff> ^&&^%%$*$
<ChileStuff> Ok hexchat is much different than chatzilla
<openthesky> I don't mean to derail the channel to irc stuff but how do you guys maintain a contact list? I've used hexchat and I always had trouble knowing when someone was on or not without poking nickserv or something funny like that
<ChileStuff> It keeps disconnecting and reconnecting too fast for me to get a type in edgewiase
<kenrin> I use a weechat script,  called buddylist
<openthesky> ChileStuff: is your network connection funky?
<ChileStuff> Not sure what you mean
<kenrin> I think he is asking why it is disconnecting
<ChileStuff> My network is fine, I don't think I'm using hexchat properly
<ChileStuff> It's installed, but I think I need to reconfigure the settings
<openthesky> are you trying to find a new irc client?
<ChileStuff> Yeah that works without firefox
<openthesky> I know you're trying hexchat but like I said before I'm using pidgin right now. it's pretty great, fairly intuitive.
<openthesky> hexchat I found sort of confusing, but I used to use it a lot before switching to firefox because it felt clunky to me.
<ChileStuff> No pidgin here
<ChileStuff> Ok, found a pidgin, but it says it's an IM client
<amd64> Pardon me for interrupting but i think it is
<Kon-> ChileStuff, if you don't like Hexchat, try Konversation. It's a bit better looking and easier to get around in
<fovc> Hi everyone! I need help debugging a strange issue: after I log into the graphical session my keyboard stops working. No program seems to receive its input. Even the on-screen keyboard can't send input
<fovc> Any ideas for what I could try?
<ChileStuff> A pox on all idiots that create a password and then forget it! (he says poking himself in the eye ...)
<Dalek_Breath> This site is telling me Java or Flash is not installed in firefox or chromium browsers... but it is installed. Is there something I can do to fi this? http://www.yourlifechoices.com.au/extra/trivia
<ChileStuff> Isn't there a command, (sudo or something) that goes out to find and install sofware without the software manager?
<kenrin> There is a reset procedure you can use.  But if you didn't sign up with an email you just have to wait for the nick to be reclaimed
<Kon-> ChileStuff, query NickServ SENDPASS will allow you to reset your password via the email you used to register
<ChileStuff> Oh I'm talking about my admin pass in Ubunto  :/
<Kon-> Yeah, you'll need to be able to remember that
<ChileStuff> Good thing my GF likes making lists
<ChileStuff> "Yo're gonna need this later ..."
<ChileStuff> I hate when she's right
<openthesky> ChilieStuff: yes, I think there's a better way but here's what I do:
<openthesky> apt-cache search <termhere>
<openthesky> sudo apt-get install <thing>
<kenrin> Takes just a few minutes to reset
<openthesky> the first searches with a term, the second installs something (need your admin pass for it)
<ChileStuff> lol
<openthesky> I find it helps to do a google search for programs then follow the instructions you find. usually it's pretty easy.
<kenrin> How do you google from a command-line ?
<openthesky> easiest way would probably to used a command line based browser. lynx is the most popular.
<fovc> Any ideas on the keyboard? It's only in my own session -- the guest session works just fine. And also the F1 terminal
<openthesky> fovc: what's wrong with your keyboard?
<fovc> openthesky: after logging in, keyboard input is ignored -- even the virtual keyboard
<fovc>      
<ChileStuff> hmm
<kenrin> Even from ssh ?
<kenrin> I see some posts about people having slowkeys enabled accidentally and their keyboard stopped working on that user
<ChileStuff> I guess I need to add an alternate identity
<fovc> kenrin: Oh let me check!
<Dalek_Breath> flash plugin runs in chrome (chrome claims it is out of date) but will not run in firefox
<ChileStuff> Ok that didn't work
<Sveta> ChileStuff: re TB to SM move: maybe works; please try
<cfhowlett> Dalek_Breath, sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<JoeLlama> welp, I'm running xubuntu 16.04 on an intel atom 1.6 Ghz notebook 2G RAM and I am impressed.  Ran external keyboard, split monitors, mouse, 256G USB stick, speakers off of this little 9 inch computer.
<JoeLlama> and it did it all
<JoeLlama> it couldn't handle large video files but smaller ones under 1G it did really well
<openthesky> JoeLlama: nice. feels good when stuff just works like that.
<JoeLlama> yes openthesky exactly!
<openthesky> have you tried using VLC for videos? I prefer it a ton to the default one
<openthesky> might fix the 1G video problem
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, sudo apt install lxde (lubuntu's desktop envronment)     logout, choose lxde session login         or
<ChileStuff> I got Konversation loaded, but since I'm here it won't let me in, even with an alternate nick
<JoeLlama> My next system I'm going to use is Intel Atom N470 1.83 GHz 64 bitter with 2 G RAM
<ChileStuff> brb
<JoeLlama> hrm cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, install mplayer and run your movie from the command line
<JoeLlama> I like xubuntu it's okay with it's desktop
<ak073> That's cool
<kenrin> What is that one xfce search menu thing?
<JoeLlama> I like vlc and vlc supports the CrystalHD video decoder
<ak073> How is xubuntu?
<kenrin> whiskermenu?
<JoeLlama> ak073 well...  it's not fancy but it works :)
<JoeLlama> and seems to work well on these little single core boxes
<JoeLlama> windows would be a joke on one of these
<JoeLlama> I have like fix of these or more...
<JoeLlama> not sure yet still looking
<kenrin> What you using those for if you got six
<fovc> It worked!
<JoeLlama> they are 9.1 inch notebooksfrom like 2009
<JoeLlama> yay! it worked!
<ak073> I haven't tried it on my smaller devices yet.
<kenrin> It worked on ssh fovc?  See if you got any accessibility things enabled for that user
<JoeLlama> I love hearing that sound
<JoeLlama> yes I *love* small older reliable computers
<fovc> Yeah! It was the slow keys
<JoeLlama> I hook them up to LARGE external screens
<kenrin> Good,  because that is the only thing I found =)
<JoeLlama> I hope my CrystalHD decoder boards do the trick for larger video files
<fovc> What did you search for?? I tried a bunch of dfferent things and didn't find that
<kenrin> I searched for "keyboard doesn't work for certain user ubuntu"
<kenrin> It was the first link
<ak073> What do you recommend for a small computer?
<JoeLlama> ak073 I dunwanna tell :P
<JoeLlama> older dells (:
<JoeLlama> I like dells
<JoeLlama> I have notebooks from 2006 that are worjking great including battery packs
<JoeLlama> hard to believe
<JoeLlama> when I run on batteries I throttle things way down
<fovc> Just tried it: duckduckgo fail, Google success! :(
<fovc> Anyway, thanks a ton kenrin!
<ak073> oh nice I thought you were talking about smaller devices like the raspberry pi.
<JoeLlama> there are three keys to keeping your batteries happy:  1) do not charge too fast!  2) do not discharge too fast!  and 3) Get the BIGGEST battery you can for your computer.  If you do these things, your battery pack can possibly last a LONG time
<JoeLlama> I have a lot of smaller "standard" battery packs that were trash after only a couple of years
<Sveta> (I read this as 'keeping your babies happy' and was a bit amused)
<JoeLlama> my 9 cell packs hold up nicely
<JoeLlama> babies :P heh
<Sveta> the first two items apply still :P
<JoeLlama> the six cell packs I barely havce any that survived but the 9 cell packs since they had less stress with discharging held op
<JoeLlama> oops up
<JoeLlama> yes I like linux and since dell used ubuntu I like ubuntu too
<JoeLlama> people who use ubuntu seem nices that some people who use "other" distros
<JoeLlama> s/nices/nicer
<cfhowlett> "linux for human beings" will do that ...
<JoeLlama> and it was sweet eariier today I had a wifi card that did work and stopped it was as broadcom and I swapped it out with an intel wifi card it just worked
<JoeLlama> s/did/didn't
<JoeLlama> sheesh
<JoeLlama> sheesh not stopped/swapped!
<JoeLlama> ok gunna stop talking need food apparently
<ChileStuff> *sigh*
<ChileStuff> Technology hates me
<ChileStuff> I know just enough to know I don't know dick
<cerveceriamodelo>   Ive recently updated my python IDE (spyder) installation, which broke it   I can't run spyder, or ipython or pip3 without the "AttributeError: '_NamespacePath' object has no attribute 'sort'" error.
<cerveceriamodelo> --> sunil_bansal (~sunil_ban@49.207.51.250) has joined #python
<cerveceriamodelo> <cerveceriamodelo> I'm running ubuntu and use apt-get to install the packages.  I've tried  uninstall and reinstall python3-setuptools  but no joy
<cerveceriamodelo> I'm  running 16.04
<lapion> Does anyone know if and/or how I can use the bluetooth of a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) ?
<nacc> cerveceriamodelo: install which packages?
<cerveceriamodelo> nacc I installed pip, spyder etc from ubuntu packages
<nacc> cerveceriamodelo: so spyder or spyder3 -- and it doesn't run now?
<cerveceriamodelo> spyder3
<cerveceriamodelo> doesnt run now
<cerveceriamodelo> nor pip3, nor ipython. All the same error message "AttributeError: '_NamespacePath' object has no attribute 'sort'"
<cerveceriamodelo> I've uninstalled and reinstalled
<nacc> cerveceriamodelo: `which python3` ?
<cerveceriamodelo> /usr/bin/python3
<cerveceriamodelo> Python 3.5.2
<nacc> cerveceriamodelo: https://github.com/pypa/setuptools/issues/885
<nacc> cerveceriamodelo: if i had to guess
<cerveceriamodelo> nacc I had seen that page but still unsure how to fix the problem
<masber> good afternoon, I am trying to install collectl on my ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS machine but it is not working https://bpaste.net/show/e10b1bc26e62 any idea?
<masber> looks like dependencies are broken?
<cesarin> hi
<mouse_> Hello ,anyone know  where to find the download folder in ubuntu ?
<mouse_>  i download  some thing on firefox browser,   its  looks complete ,but when i try to find the file couldnt find it , who can help me ?
<Bashing-om> mouse_: What shows from terminal command ' ls -al Downloads ' ? note the uppercase "
<Bashing-om> D" .. case sensitive.
<mouse_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -al Downloads/ total 8 drwxr-xr-x  2 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 1月  12 18:18 . drwxr-xr-x 17 ubuntu ubuntu 4096 2月   1  2018 .. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<mouse_> @bashing-om ,  i get nothing .
<mouse_> file name should be   "GNS3 IOS.zip"    270MB
<masber>  fontconfig : Depends: fontconfig-config but it is not going to be installed on ubuntu 16.04... why is that?
<Bashing-om> mouse_: We can hunt for the file:  sudo find / -name "GNS3 IOS.zip"  .
<jenenliu> hi
<Bashing-om> masber: What shows ' apt policy fontconfig libfontconfig1 ' .
<mouse_> root@ubuntu:~#  sudo find / -name "GNS3 IOS.zip"   find: ‘/run/user/999/gvfs’: Permission denied root@ubuntu:~#
<nacc> Bashing-om: i believe in firefox you can click on the little down error that shows up after downloading, and then there is a folder icon as well
<Bashing-om> nacc: You the man - have not used FF in ages .
<nacc> Bashing-om: i just checked here
<Bashing-om> !paste | mouse_
<ubottu> mouse_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mouse_> i was download from here  https://mega.nz/#fm/transfers  .
<masber> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/d6015f9b54f0
<mouse_> @ncaa @bashing-om , i got it  . that download completly promote its not real
<mouse_> i have to  click download IOS image one by one
<Bashing-om> masber: Hummmm .. nothing wring there . what shows ' dpkg -l fontconfig-config ' ?
<Bashing-om> mouse_: :)
<masber> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/7b8f531800de
<Bashing-om> masber: Well ! :ets see what we can do to install it . // current for xenial kernel is "Description:Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS" . I do suggest ya get updated if indeed you are still on the .2 release .
<masber> Bashing-om, ok, is update and upgrade the same thing?
<mouse_> i  curious , in this  moment  & this world only  2-300 ppl in this room ,or IRC Has been sperater many room like this
<mouse_> what if i rejoin  #ubuntu will coming the same room here?
<masber> Bashing-om, does not want to upgrade, same reason https://bpaste.net/show/cffa73bda57f
<masber> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/6fb2a64e2110
<Bashing-om> masber: Doig some checking , see what we should do here .
<Bashing-om> masber: Try ' sudo apt purge fonts-dejavu-core ; sudo apt install fonts-dejavu-core ' .
<masber> help
<Bashing-om> masber: And the re0install of fonts-dejavu-core did what ?
<masber> Bashing-om, working on it
<masber> I rebooted the server and now doesn't want to start, but this is a different issue I am having with the nvme drives disappearing during boot time
<Bashing-om> masber: oUCH !!
<masber> yeah fancy hardware does not always works as expected
<Bashing-om> masber: AHCI enabled in bios ? for the nvme drives ?
<Bashing-om> masber: Maybe still needed with thge 4.4 kernel " NVMe -> Add the following kernel argument at boot time: nvme_load=YES " .
<sravan> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> sravan: ask?
<sravan> is there any alternatives for "Samsung kies" for ubuntu? Any idea?
<sravan> i want to sync my samsung device with my machine. But there is no application I could find for this purpose
<lotuspsychje> sravan: tested it from wine?
<sravan> No. I never used wine
<sravan> I never faced a situation using wine
<BlackDalek> how do I make adobe flash plugin work in Firefox 58.0 ?
<sravan> BlackDalek: You can install from Add-ons
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<BlackDalek> sravan, lotuspsychje I have it installed.. it just does not work.
<sravan> BlachDalek: Refer this please. Hope you will get the solution https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/keep-flash-up-to-date-and-troubleshoot-problems
<RajRajRaj>  i need a quick help, i have two virtual boxes each running ubuntu 16.04 and i am running a server on one machine at port 8080, but i am not able to access that port from the other box. they both are on NatNetwork and i have enabled port forwarding. please help asap
<RajRajRaj> Can someone quickly help, i have to demo the cpprest
<RajRajRaj> I have turned off firewall on my host machine
<RajRajRaj> And flushed iptables on both vboxes
<RajRajRaj> please help ASAP
<RajRajRaj> Anyone?
<sravan> RajRajRaj: check if a firewall is running on your ubuntu server. If so, check if the desired port is open (8080 in your case). If you do not want to open the port to public access you can configure a rule to accept only traffic from the local sub-net.
<sravan> RajRajRaj: https://www.howtogeek.com/122641/how-to-forward-ports-to-a-virtual-machine-and-use-it-as-a-server/  hope this also miay help
<RajRajRaj> sravan: how to check the firewall
<RajRajRaj> sravan: i have used that link
<RajRajRaj> The point is i am not able to access the port from outside
<RajRajRaj> And if i open the port using nc it works
<RajRajRaj> Something is terribly wrong i don't get it
<mr-day> hi
<kitthethird> Hello all, I'm kitthethird, and I have some questions about redteaming on Ubuntu 16.04. I don't know if this should go in -offtopic, or if you allow discussion of redteaming/vulnerabilities at all. I read the rules and it didn't mention anything related?
<RajRajRaj> sravan:
<lotuspsychje> kitthethird: this channel if your ubuntu issues
<lotuspsychje> !usn | kitthethird see also #ubuntu-hardened
<ubottu> kitthethird see also #ubuntu-hardened: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<kitthethird> I'll pop into ubuntu-hardened then, thanks!
<mr-day> can i move my ubuntu dash to right? it like so far to get in left side
<mr-day> *cursor
<BlackDalek> I keep getting warnings for duplicate repo sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list because they are already in my primary /etc/apt/sources.list. Why do I have these additional sources.list.d/ lists and is it safe to just delete them? How do I stop them coming back?
<mr-day> BlackDalek: are u have been try to delete from software update?
<BlackDalek> mr-day, are i what have been who?
<mr-day> what
<mr-day> 0,o
<BlackDalek> mr-day, that's what I thought when you said "are u have been try to delete from software update"
<BlackDalek> not sure what that meant
<BlackDalek> are you have been try? 0_o
<mr-day> haha XD i mean try to remove duplicate sources by software & update apps
<eraserpencil> need help with vlc
<eraserpencil> It's not playing back an mp4 file
<BlackDalek> mr-day, well duplicate entries were in the sources & software app, but it refuses to let you remove one entry without removing the other.
<BlackDalek> mr-day, I went ahead and did sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list and that fixed it
<BlackDalek> still don't know why xenial-partner.list got created in first place.
<neurre> hi
<neurre> i just freshly installed 17.10
<neurre> when i try to start settings, my whole session crashes
<neurre> i need to login back
<neurre> but i cant change settings
<hateball> neurre: if it is a fresh install you should be able to simply wipe broken configs from your user, from a tty
<hateball> and then logging in should regenerate them
<neurre> how come there are broken configs to begin with?
<neurre> i can start terminal for example
<tomi> tomi
<neurre> i can login again to x no problem
<neurre> just every time i start settings, i get out from x
<neurre> dmesg shows nouveau errors - i'll install nvidia binary driver and see if that helps
<neurre> i suppose it could be x composition related issue
<neurre> this is x org session
<hateball> neurre: oh I read it as soon as your session starts it crashes
<hateball> too early in the day
<dingir> what is x composite
<neurre> okay
<neurre> now with nvidia binary driver..
<neurre> settings works
<neurre> awesome
<ducasse> dingir: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<JoeLlama> Ubuntu.  It's nice when it just works.
<JoeLlama> anyone do IoT?
<JoeLlama> IoT under Ubuntu?
<JoeLlama> let's talk about ubuntu and IoT or other types of control
<JoeLlama> oh ok I have a good one for you guys :) lemme find it
<JoeLlama> I think this is the hot tip guys: http://www.rfdigital.com/
<JoeLlama> lemme find the videos of their products
<JoeLlama> this will take some research (no one is here anyways)
<JoeLlama> ok this is the company... these are 5.61 USD each in quantities of one.  It's a distance measurement device up to many feet: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/rf-digital-corporation/RFD77402/1562-1040-1-ND/6589215
<ducasse> please stick to support, other stuff goes in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<JoeLlama> But here;s what the company really does.  lemme find the videos.
<JoeLlama> oh ok ducasse
<JoeLlama> I do have an issue but I think it's obscure.  Every time I set up a new OS install, this only happens when I hook up and external monitor...
<JoeLlama> when I reboot the system, the login screen is borked but you and see the left part of it.
<JoeLlama> if I close the lid and reopen it fixes itself
<JoeLlama> any ideas why it's doing that?
<JoeLlama> anyone know of a good program to sync the clock up over the internet?
<dlnprsl> I have a trouble after update gtk+ in ubuntu 16.04
<korab> I have some problem with skype?
<korab> I have the latest version of ubuntu and after i install skype 4.3 and i enter username and password it just keeps exiting
<hrishikesh_> hi
<neurre> what i change gnome color themes with?
<dlnprsl> My GUI became plain after updating several package from gnome repository
<dlnprsl> I use ubuntu 16.04
<dlnprsl> Plain white, even though it only occur in right-click drop down menu, and some other drop down menu
<ducasse> dlnprsl: by 'gnome repository', do you mean a ppa or other third-party repo?
<dlnprsl> ppa
<ducasse> unfortunately those aren't supported here, you would need to talk to the maintainer(s)
<dlnprsl> ducasse: what channel is the maintainer?
<ducasse> they probably don't have one, look at their web page for contact information
<dlnprsl> ducasse: Actually, I still use Unity, but maybe Unity use some of program in gnome repository and I accidentally upgrade all the package
<ducasse> very possible, it uses a lot of gnome stuff afaik
<|\r> hello, i would like to purge plymouth completely, because i don't need it, however it wants my cryptsetup to get rekt which would make this headless system unbootable. why and how can i achieved the desired goal of mine?
<dlnprsl> ducasse: and I use dist-upgrade command, I think that make ubuntu upgrade the package arbitrary
<ducasse> dlnprsl: no, dist-upgrade is the correct way to upgrade
<ndk> Morning, Im having some issues with an Apple wireless keyboard (UK Layout). I am unable to get the Fn key (bottom left of keyboard) to register at all. xev shows nothing when that key is pressed, nor can i do ´Fn + Arrow´ for home, end, pageup/down
<ducasse> |\r: plymouth is only a 'recommends' of cryptsetup, it shouldn't be necessary
<|\r> ducasse, cryptsetup package shows it as a dependency
<dlnprsl> ducasse: ok, thanks for your answer.
<ducasse> |\r: which release is this?
<ducasse> ndk: 'fn' keys are usually handled in hardware
<|\r> ducasse, 2:1.6.6-5ubuntu2.1 of 16.04
<ducasse> |\r: ok, it must have changed - i checked on 17.10
<|\r> no, thank you, 17.10 is not an option
<ducasse> |\r: as long as it's an actual dependency it needs to be installed
<|\r> ducasse, so i really do need this thing to keep my encrypted instance running on a server?
<ducasse> yes, it seems so
<|\r> but uhm why
<pixadm> Hello i am getting hash sum mismatch errors while running "sudo apt update" both via cli and via software updates. Tried changing servers to main still same errors. Using ubuntu16.04 Errors- http://dpaste.com/2NB8QHF
<ducasse> |\r: i don't know why cryptsetup depends on plymouth, but it does. forcing it's removal would cause problems with apt.
<|\r> should i upgrade to 18.04 to stop depending on plymouth with cryptsetup already?
<ducasse> wait for it to be released
<|\r> there should be some bug report but i'm missing something and can't find one
<|\r> ah here it is
<|\r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/556372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556372 in cryptsetup "Please remove the plymouth dependency from mountall / cryptsetup" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ndk> ducasse: If i remote into Ubuntu from my Macbook Pro, the Fn key on the laptop sends the correct instructions via the remote desktop, which is odd.
<ducasse> ndk: interesting. maybe os x has a driver for it, i dunno.
<ducasse> |\r: you could file an sru to get the newer cryptsetup with the fix released forr 16.04
<ducasse> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ducasse> (or a backport)
<ndk> ducasse: It´s certainly possible i guess. Maybe NoMachine is interpreting it differently
<ducasse> ndk: it's probably just getting the correct info from the operating system
<alex-bender> hey guys
<alex-bender> I've been here couple days ago
<alex-bender> asked about ^@ keystrokes
<alex-bender> in tty1
<alex-bender> I didn't check it, but seems that problem described here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/995819/touchpad-gestures-and-holding-keys-does-not-work/995948#995948
<ndk> ducasse: I have found a 'fix' of sorts. Simply connecting the keyboard using the USB to Lightning cable appears to restore full functionality. I can live with that :)
<ducasse> ndk: ok, good to know :)
<toriblack> #join #r/linux
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> I have some really weird problems with ubuntu, it didn't boot up and when I tried to fix grub via chroot and reinstall the kernel I got this: paste.ubuntu.com/26499951
<elichai2> any ideas what's going on?
<Ben64> elichai2: looks like you're running busybox versions of utilities instead of the normal ones
<elichai2> why is that? it's live ubuntu whith chroot and binding to proc,sys,dev
<Ben64> well you must have done something weird
<elichai2> maybe It's beacuse I tried to reinstall initramfs?
<Ben64> no
<elichai2> how can I fix it?
<Ben64> it would really help to know what you did
<elichai2> I mostly reinstalled kernels/grub and stuff
<elichai2> reinstalled geoclue-2.0, lvm2, and for some weird reason _apt was gone and I had to re add it
<elichai2> is it connected to the live or the local enviroment?
<Scarecrow> Hi all, I'm looking for help with an issue I'm having with NFS shares specifically on 17.10. Am I in the right place to ask? Apologies if not....
<jink> Scarecrow: Ask away, someone here may know.
<elichai2> Ben64: any more ideas? :\
<Scarecrow> jink: Thanks. I have a link to a serverfault thread with the exact issue that my colleague posted or I can describe here if preferred?
<Scarecrow> jink: is it okay to post the link??
<ducasse> Scarecrow: post the link if it's a clear overview of the issue with all necessary info
<Scarecrow> Great thanks - https://serverfault.com/questions/895023/nfs-on-ubuntu-17-04-works-but-not-on-17-10
<adalbert> Hi, does anyone else run ubuntu on a Macbook Pro 2011 ?
<ducasse> Scarecrow: can you test whether adding 'insecure' option to /etc/exports helps?
<Scarecrow> ducasse: I will try that now and let you know, thanks
<Scarecrow> ducasse: I added insecure option and called exportfa -ra after saving. Tried to mount again but still getting access denied by server while mounting
<jink> Scarecrow: What do the server logs tell you?
<mopdprobe> How to fix systemd is not running daemons in lxd?
<Scarecrow> jink: is that the var/log/syslog file? (sorry, newb here!)
<elichai2> maybe someone else?
<ducasse> Scarecrow: either that or auth.log
<Scarecrow> Can't see anything out of the ordinary on the logs. No mention of attempted connections.
<learnfast_dieold> #list
<mopdprobe> How to have systemd working in lxd?
<elichai2> is there a way to "fix" ubuntu? (reinstall without wiping)
<mender27> I have an issue with a root btrfs on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. For some reason I cannot move large files to some directories, because I get an Input/output error on reading.
<ducasse> mender27: might be worth asking in #btrfs
<mender27> ducasse: I never had this problem on other distros, though.
<ducasse> mender27: i don't know, i/o errors are usually problems with the filesystem or the underlying device
<mender27> ducasse: I exchanged the hard drive to a brand new one exactly for that reason and I get the same error. I wrote on the #btrfs channel. Thanks for help :).
<hateball> mender27: are you on 4.4 or 4.13 kernel?
<hateball> thinking if it is a kernel bug
<mender27> hateball: it was straight after a fresh install
<mender27> hateball: my other Ubuntu 16.04 workstations use the 4.14 kernel
<mender27> hateball: the kernel is 4.10
<ducasse> where did you get that - the mainline ppa?
<mender27> ducasse: from the iso I downloaded some time ago.
<jimb_> adalbert, I use a mid-2015
<ducasse> mender27: try upgrading to linux-generic-hwe-16.04, that's 4.13
<adalbert> jimb_: I'm having a problem with my wifi, https://askubuntu.com/questions/994879/macbook-pro-2011early-bcm4331-wifi-not-working-on-kernel-4-4-0-108-and-4-4-0-1
<mender27> ducasse: does the 4.13 kernel not have a btrfs bug?
<ducasse> mender27: i don't know, it's worth testing
<mender27> ducasse: I'm just installing on ext4 now. I cannot trust btrfs to behave properly it seems.
<Scarecrow> Just found on my client that nfs-common is "masked" and therefore inactive...I assume I need to resolve this for nfs4 to work?
<mender27> ducasse: thanks for help anyway :)
<ducasse> Scarecrow: it's masked here as well, yet mounting over nfs works fine
<Scarecrow> ducasse: ah barking up the wrong tree there then
<Scarecrow> ducasse: are you running 17.10?
<ducasse> Scarecrow: only on the client
<RgbTrouw> hey guys
<RgbTrouw> looking for collaboration with this project https://hackaday.io/project/25963-biometric-firewall
<Scarecrow> ducasse: I see, 17.10 is installed on the host. We did this as an update/preventative measure for the recent spectre/meltdown issues
<OlofL> Hi can I tell ssh to always use the correspondant keyfile with the username Im trying to connect with?
<ducasse> RgbTrouw: wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<RgbTrouw> how come
<ducasse> RgbTrouw: this channel is for technical support only
<jimb_> OlofL, yes. I suggest adding the following line to the "Host *" section of your ~/.ssh/config file
<jimb_> IdentitiesOnly yes
<MonoMonkey> OlofL: http://nerderati.com/2011/03/17/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<RgbTrouw> hmm
<RgbTrouw> ok if you say so.. it s a pretty cool project though
<RgbTrouw> ty
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimb_> GM BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning jimb_
<doge-doge> for random steam games, should you install "mesa-vulkan-drivers" if you just have integrated gpu on an i5-7500?
<Scarecrow> just tried running rpcinfo -p from the client to the server but it timesout. The portmap service status is active for both server and client.
<doge-doge> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/7m1wtd/ubuntu_1804_should_have_mesavulkandrivers/
<Nawab> hello
<Nawab> how do i write a iso of ubuntu to a usb?
<geirha> Nawab: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  browse down to "Easy ways to switch to Ubuntu" which contains guides on how to do that from different OSes; "How to create a bootable USB stick on <OS>"
<Nawab> ok
<Nawab> geirha: im on debian
<PCatinean> If I did docker logs container and got a big print of logs. But then closed the terminal and lost the ability to execute that command again. There is no way I can view the output in the bash history or anything right?
<Nawab> and i tried to dd the 17.10 iso to a usb stick
<ducasse> PCatinean: no, that output is not saved anywhere unless you told it to do so
<PCatinean> great, so it's gone
<Nawab> geirha: can i do anything from the commandline?
<ducasse> Nawab: dd should work fine
<Nawab> i did dd
<Nawab> is the command throough
<Nawab> dd bs=2048M if./ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Nawab> ?
<geirha> that requires that you have 2GiB of available memory, you forgot = between if and ./ubuntu.iso, and you need to write to the whole drive, not a partition (to /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1)
<Nawab> ok
<BluesKaj> hope he unmounts the target drive
<calico_> I am getting this message "E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (type)
<calico_> " even though I simply used to following, pasted it and saved: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/artful/synaptic_caf6acc8e6c19654264a3973e749a9a4da7d827e.txt
<calico_> Any advice, please!
<TJ-> calico_: Yes, split the file up rather than creating 'sections'
<calico_> TJ-, I am pretty new to linux, so I am not sure what you mean by that, can you explain
<TJ-> calico_: as in, keep just the primary artful repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, move the other sections to new files as in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-updates.list , /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa-libreoffice.list , /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list
<TJ-> calico_: apt searches for list files in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  - so you can create 1 file per repository source in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and give it a name that describes what it relates to - makes adding/removing repos easy without affecting/upsetting the primary /etc/apt/sources.list installed by the OS
<calico_> I see. I will certainly avoid touching again...
<calico_> Howver, these are the current contents of the sources.list https://pastebin.com/ZY3xbueM
<calico_> and I get this message: E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<calico_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<TJ-> What application are you using to edit the file? I'm wondering if you've got UTF-8 byte-order-marks at the start
<calico_> TJ-, I use libreoffice, but look at the contents in kate
<calico_> https://i.imgur.com/jy6KAth.png seems fine..
<TJ-> calico_: show us "pastebinit <( xxd /etc/apt/sources.list )"
<cfrunder> #hierrein
<calico_> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/TaNq5wJu
<TJ-> calico_: Bingo! it starts with UTF-8 BOM:  efbb bf ... You need to edit the file with a plain text editor that doesn't insert BOM
<calico_> TJ-, can't see it myself :D but more than happy to do so - how can I use kate to do sudo edits in a regular window, not in the terminal, can't find my way around there...
<calico_> I've been doing all my configuration edits with sudo libreoffice and so far it was fine
<ioria> calico_, i guess that if you open sources.list with nano or vim you'll find some weird characters here and there
<help123> hello. someone can help me? my screen goes black after typing my passphrase
<calico_> ioria, https://i.imgur.com/X27Mz5y.png and still doesnt work, same msg
<calico_> ghhh
<TJ-> calico_: you need to remove that initial (invisible to editors) BOM
<calico_> TJ-, what should I use to be able to see it and remove it
<TJ-> calico_: "sudo dd if=/etc/apt/sources.list of=/tmp/sources.list iflag=skip_bytes skip=3" then "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak; sudo mv /tmp/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ioria> calico_, can you paste   file /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<TJ-> calico_: then retry "sudo apt update"
<help123> my screen goes black after typing my passphrase. someone can help me?
<help123> please
<calico_> I opened it with nano and I just went to the first line and pressed backspace... Not sure what really happened, but I saved and it worked............ :)
<calico_> Thanks a lot guys!
<BluesKaj> uncommented
<akik> calico_: it could be compared to editing the windows registry with ms word
<calico_> ...now, I was trying to follow this guide and that's how I ended up messing with the sources https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en . Now, that I updated the source list, I get this error message tor : Depends: libevent-2.0-5 (>= 2.0.10-stable) but it is not installable https://pastebin.com/Fx5scx6i
<calico_> previously, I installed Tor from Discover and it didn't work - I would open it, the icon would appear on the panel and then disappear. I still had a Tor process when I checked the task manager
<calico_> sudo apt install libevent* >>>>>>>>>>>>          libevent-2.1-6 is already the newest version (2.1.8-stable-4).
<akik> calico_: you added the ubuntu ppa info and not the debian one?
<calico_> akik, on the tor website I selected that I run ubuntu, yes
<calico_> however now I noticed that I am on the last version artful 17.10 and  the tor page doesn't have an option for artful
<BluesKaj> spend 5bucks/month and use a vpn :-)
<akik> calico_: you could also run a debian lxc in ubuntu as a last resort
<calico_> Now I tried this - sudo apt install -y torbrowser-launcher and stil get some errors https://pastebin.com/LcW44V6Y
<akik> calico_: http://askubuntu.com/a/791965 suggests running "sudo apt install gnome-themes-standard" fixes it
<calico_> akik, I just did that, still get the following msg  tor : Depends: libevent-2.0-5 (>= 2.0.10-stable) but it is not installable
<calico_> :/
<akik> calico_: but your earlier paste shows you were already able to install tor browser?
<calico_> akik, I installed it from Discover, but it didn't open
<akik> calico_: tor package is a recommended package. i'm not sure you need it unless you want to run a tor relay
<calico_> just showed up for a sec in the panel and then disappeared
<de-facto> calico_, how about "sudo aptitude why-not  libevent-2.0-5"
<akik> calico_: so the adwaita error comes no more but the tor browser only stays open for a second?
<TJ-> calico_: libevent-2.0-5 is from 16.04 Xenial. 17.10 Artful has 2.1-6
<TJ-> calico_: in other words, tor is 'too old' for 17.10, it depends on a library from 16.04
<calico_> de-facto, calico@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~$ sudo apt why-not libevent-2.0-5
<calico_> E: Invalid operation why-not
<calico_> So, I suppose you guys are on 17.10 and are able to run tor?
<TJ-> !info torbrowser-launcher artful | calico_
<ubottu> calico_: torbrowser-launcher (source: torbrowser-launcher): helps download and run the Tor Browser Bundle. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7-3 (artful), package size 205 kB, installed size 321 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<de-facto> calico_, aptitude, but i guess its not relevant anymore
<calico_> Not sure what's going on but Tor shows up in Discover. I cannot open it - same as what I described - it opens real quick and it closes itself. And if I run "apt install tor" I still get the dependancy error
<eraserpencil> i wanna ask about playing mp4 video on vlc. I cant seem to do that. something about libvdpau missing, but i have installed the library
<aboubacar> hi
<calico_> TJ-, when I run it, it gets stuck on Downloading and installing Tor Browser for the first time. It says Instsalling forever
<TJ-> calico_: it sounds like the system is in a bit of a confused state
<eraserpencil> https://0bin.net/paste/Ql0hBLDyJgH7Xxn0#PxrE3vX1kaTPwRAHSrvLtgioTZb5OubxT21PfXovVEG
<akik> calico_: you were able to install torbrowser-launcher. does it close after opening in one second?
<apsknight> How can I report Ubuntu 17.10 GUI related bugs ?
<deadlyquirk> Hello, I have a problem. my /boot partition is full of old versions of the kernel and when I try to apt-get remove them, I get an error about my current kernel not being able to update. is there a way to force apt to remove these files? https://pastebin.com/33MjnTPA
<ducasse> !bug | apsknight
<ubottu> apsknight: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> deadlyquirk: you've been trying "sudo apt autoremove" ?
<calico_> akik, yes, exactly
<akik> calico_: does it give you an error message?
<calico_> akik, no it just disappears, the cursor starts bouncing, then a tor icon appears and disappears on on the panel in less than a second
<akik> calico_: open a terminal and start it from that
<calico_> akik, IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/calico/.local/share/torbrowser/tbb/x86_64/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Docs/sources/versions'
<akik> calico_: ok maybe someone can figure out why that is missing from your installation
<akik> calico_: do you have that directory path but just missing the versions file?
<calico_> akik, no sources in /home/calico/.local/share/torbrowser/tbb/x86_64/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Docs/
<eraserpencil> would anyone be able to help with my libvdpau issue? Mplayer reports the same, but I have all concerning libvdpau lib installed
<akik> calico_: this bug report references that problem: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=888236
<ubottu> Debian bug 888236 in torbrowser-launcher "torbrowser-launcher: broken by Tor Browser 7.5: No such file or directory: '.../Docs/sources/versions'" [Serious,Fixed]
<akik> calico_: The Tor Browser is still installed under the home directory.  To run it while this issue gets fix, open a shell and execute: ~/.local/share/torbrowser/tbb/x86_64/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/start-tor-browser
<deadlyquirk> TJ: I get a similar error about dependancies not being installed.
<calico_> akik, IT WORKS! Thank you so much! So is Tor itself properly installed? Should I bother going through what this poser says "So I tried to create the folder and the file manually and filling the latter
<calico_> with the text content from the relative file inside tor-browser-linux64-7.0.11_it.tar.xz
<calico_> package. It worked. Now torbrowser updates and launches.
<calico_> "                     Or am I 'safe'
<akik> calico_: yes do that and then trying to open it normally
<TJ-> deadlyquirk: the best way to clear space in /boot/ so apt can work, is to identify the *old* initrd.img-<version> files (which are auto-generated, not shipped in packages) and delete them manually - they usually take up the most space.
<deadlyquirk> TJ: Thanks. I'll see if that works.
<calico_> akik, I am only unsure of which file precisely am I looking for in the mentioned tar.xz
<akik> calico_: it should be named versions
<akik> calico_: tar -Jtvf tor.tar.xz | grep versions
<bananapie> I ran apt-get dist-upgrade on my ubuntu 16.04 and now it doesn't boot. I use full disk encryption. During boot it is supposed to ask for my password but instead complains that it can't find the root disk
<bananapie> if I boot using a ubuntu mate usb stick ( 16.04 ) I can unlock the disk ( udiskctl unlock -b /dev/sda3 )
<bananapie> and mount it from /dev/mapper.
<calico_> akik, I am stuck here - mv: cannot move '/home/calico/sources/versions' to '/home/calico/.local/share/torbrowser/tbb/x86_64/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Docs/sources/': Not a directory
<bananapie> trouble is when I reboot, it's not working. I feel the issue is probably with initramfs, but I have no idea what to do. I've try some forum posts on the internet and ran initramfs -c -k  from the chroot environment, but still not booting.
<akik> calico_: mkdir -p /home/calico/.local/share/torbrowser/tbb/x86_64/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Docs/sources/
<akik> calico_: that'll create all the needed directories
<akik> calico_: i thought you said earlier that the directory structure was already in place
<deadlyquirk> :q!
<calico_> akik, aha! I just deleted the directory that I had created cause I got mv: cannot overwrite directory '/home/calico/.local/share/torbrowser/tbb/x86_64/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Docs/sources/versions' with non-directory
<calico_> akik, anyway - it works now!!!
<bananapie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26501093
<akik> calico_: nice
<calico_> woohoo akik for president of Ubuntia
<calico_> ;) thanks really!
<calico_> awesome help
<mitmf> how can i install fritzing?
<mitmf> that can draw arduino circuit
<mitmf> No one know it?
<auronandace> mitmf: i'm sure that after waiting 2 whole minutes for an answer you have completely exhausted your sources of information...
<mitmf> sudo apt-get install fritzing  <— i installed it like this
<mitmf> but fritzing
<mitmf> fritzing: command not found
<mitmf> what’s wrong?
<nacc> mitmf: what version of ubuntu?
<mitmf> 16.04lts
<mitmf> nacc:
<nacc> !info fritzing xenial
<ubottu> fritzing (source: fritzing): Easy-to-use electronic design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2b+dfsg-3 (xenial), package size 3800 kB, installed size 8658 kB
<leftyfb> mitmf: the command is "Fritzing"
<nacc> mitmf: do you have universe enabled?
<nacc> oh you couldn't find the command, nm
<leftyfb> it's capitalized
<nacc> mitmf: `dpkg -L fritzing` helps in such situationns
<mitmf> leftyfb: thanks Fritzing is correct
<mitmf> :)
<mitmf> thanks nacc too
<poorUser> Hi people! I have both debian and ubuntu installed, but debian isn't recognized by os-prober, neither after installing libdebian-installer4 packet. Do you know some magic trick to get it recognized by grub?
<nicomachus> poorUser: that may be a question for #debian
<poorUser> maybe, debian grub recognizes ubuntu :D, the reverse is not true
<TJ-> poorUser: that's 'strange' - which Ubuntu release is it ?
<cristian_c> kostkon: hello
<poorUser> 17.10, debian is under lucks, so it's launched from vm-linux into a /boot partition
<poorUser> *luks
<skinux> Anyone know why x11vnc shuts down when the client disconnects?
<akik> skinux: there's an option to restart it after a client close
<akik> skinux: i think it's "-loop"
<skinux> Why doesn't it just stay running until shut down.
<johnkyblue> Hello, I'm having trouble with an installation, I keep getting squiggly lines, horizontal, but not straight, from left to right they go down.  The machine is an emachines EL 1200 06w, the monitor is a Dell that reports as a full display device.  It doesn't do this until after detecting hardware.
<akik> skinux: it's either -loop or -forever. sorry i can't remember which one exactly
<skinux> It's loop
<skinux> It's really dumb to have to start the server everytime. It's remoting, not necessarily shared workspace.
<skinux> I don't know why they'd make it that way by default.
<zomaar> I am really saying goodbye to LVM now.
<zomaar> The ZFS support for Ubuntu has improved recently, so I think it is a good alternative.
<zomaar> Hopefully no more data corruption.
<underd0g> test
<underd0g> anyone there
<bradlyatc> Arby’s, roast beef sale
<analogical> what PPA should I add to get the latest version of VLC ?
<zomaar> google.com/search?q=ubuntu+vlc+ppa
<zomaar> I think
<zomaar> :p
<analogical> zomaar, there are so many hits it's confusing
<zomaar> Someone created a sources.list generator for Ubuntu but I'll have to go find it... :(
<zomaar> Oh, https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/, from history
<johnkyblue> Hello, I'm having trouble with an installation, I keep getting squiggly lines, horizontal, but not straight, from left to right they go down.  The machine is an emachines EL 1200 06w, the monitor is a Dell that reports as a full display device.  It doesn't do this until after detecting hardware.
<mitmf> i can’t remember name of painter of linux?
<matthias__> hi /etc/ethers is not read on bootup, but it is working with arp -f. how can i enable it automatically?
<mitmf> how cani install gimp?
<johnkyblue> @mitmf Tux was created by Larry Ewing in 1996 after an initial suggestion made by Alan Cox[2] and further refined by Linus Torvalds on the Linux kernel mailing list.[3]
<matthias__> mitmf: sudo apt install gimp in a terminal
<mitmf> thanks
<mitmf> :)
<Christian-M-NY> hey TJ-
<johnkyblue> Where would you go for display help during an ubuntu installation?  Upon detecting my hardware, Ubuntu no longer works.
<amd64> johnkyblue: That's an interesting issue! Is this a new issue? Did it happen after an update? Did it happen after installation of a package?
<johnkyblue> amd64 Initial installation.  Everything is fine, then it detects hardware and I get crazy squiggly lines.
<johnkyblue> I restarted and tried video safe mode, it's equivalent in Ubuntu, and it does a different set of squiggly lines.
<reboot_> hi
<johnkyblue> It's an Emachines EL 1200 06w
<reboot_> anybody around?
<amd64> What hardware are you using? (Video card, CPU, preferably)
<amd64> reboot_ I'm down for some talk
<Christian-M-NY> hey amd64
<reboot_> hey, i have got a problem , been trying to find a solution
<amd64> Oh hi again Christian-M-NY!
<Christian-M-NY> fixed my desktop...it was a dpkg issue....
<Christian-M-NY> then I went into Software boutique once I got my desktop up...and clicked "Fix Broken Packages"  and Done!
<Christian-M-NY> Ubuntu 16.04 is great!
<Christian-M-NY> MATE
<johnkyblue> PROCESSOR / CHIPSET CPU AMD Athlon 64 2650e / 1.6 GHz 64-bit Computing Yes Chipset Type NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE
<Christian-M-NY> Then updated all my apps
<amd64> <Christian-M-NY> Glad to hear it! Good ol' `sudo apt install -f` for ya
<Christian-M-NY> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Christian-M-NY> thats what I typed
<amd64> johnkyblue well you are working with some very old hardware. What Ubuntu version are you using?
<johnkyblue> the stable one
<amd64> Christian-M-NY ah so judging from that a package installation got interrupted and all you had to do was start it back up again
<amd64> johnkynlue 14.04?
<johnkyblue> probably, if it's the one that said it was long term
<reboot_> amd64
<amd64> yes reboot_ ?
<amd64> johnkyblue did you try removing the graphics card for a temporary solution?
<johnkyblue> it's onboard
<reboot_> amd64: can you help me with setting up my wifi in ubuntu
<amd64> oh yeah haha i knew that johnkyblue X-D
<reboot_> nm-tool gives me only wired network, with state unmanaged
<amd64> reboot_ I can try! What wifi card/dongle/interafce are you using?
<amd64> johnkyblue how much RAM?
<johnkyblue> 3 gig
<johnkyblue> And you are a champion amd64, thank you
<amd64> johnkyblue this is quite the odd set of circumstances. I wish I could help but unfortunately this issue is unkown to me
<amd64> johnkyblue I will do my best to help you but I have to take a quick sabbath
<reboot_> how do i find that out
<johnkyblue> What hardware are you using to make a connection?  Is it a laptop?
<johnkyblue> reboot, the wifi hardware is what amd64 asked for
<reboot_> yes, its a laptop
<johnkyblue> what model?
<alu_> hi
<reboot_> lenovo z50
<johnkyblue> reboot Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 - M.2 Card
<reboot_> Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160
<alu_> xd
<reboot_> its Lenovo z50-70, i got the same on googling
<TJ-> johnkyblue: I see a similar report for installing both Ubuntu and Windows 7, from 2013. No solution there but suggestion it could be BIOS related. https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r28618261-eMachines-EL-1200-05W-OS-Update
<johnkyblue> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<TJ-> reboot_: which Ubuntu release is installed ?
<TJ-> reboot_: if you've got nm-tool that suggests 14.04, which means the default kernel likely doesn't have support for that WiFi device
<reboot_> its 14.04
<TJ-> reboot_: OK, and do you have a cable connected so we can at least get the wired network working?
<johnkyblue> TJ and amd64, thank you very much
<reboot_> why cant i pm
<johnkyblue> have a pleasant day, night
<reboot_> no, its not connected TJ
<TJ-> reboot_: I'd recommend that as your first step since usually it's easier to get wired devices working
<reboot_> release is 13.04, sorry
<TJ-> reboot_: It's likely for the Wifi the PC will need to upgrade to a later kernel version, which needs the network to fetch the packages of course
<TJ-> reboot_: ouch! 13.04 is no longer supported. So yes, you need to get the wired network working first in order to upgrade to a supported version.
<reboot_> ouch, no way i can get it wired rn
<TJ-> reboot_: I'd recommend getting a 16.04 Xenial installer ISO put on a USB flash device and booting with that to see if it gives you network, from where you can then upgrade the installed OS
<reboot_> okay, i think i will have to do it that way then, thank
<reboot_> thanks
<jim_wyatt> reboot_: I have a similar situation on my desktop with an external wifi dongle...I tether to my phone to install the driver package
<jim_wyatt> supposed to be automatic with dkms but I have to do this every time I get a kernel upgrade
<reboot_> how do you pm in here?
<reboot_> jim, but how do you tether? usb?  usb tethering isnt working either
<jim_wyatt> I do either usb or bluetooth...I'm surprised the usb tether stuff doesn't work, it's pretty old
<SimonNL> setting in phone
<jim_wyatt> depending on your provider you might need permissions on their side to tether as well
<jim_wyatt> verizon used to charge an extra $10/mo, but I don't think they do any more
<jk^> hi all, if i don't check "Install third-part software (Flash, Wi-fi, MP3 codec ecc.)" during lubuntu's installation, after, where can i find this option if i need to install them later?
<nicomachus> jk^: you can just uncomment the restricted extras repo in the sources.list file
<sravan> jk: you can install it through synaptic package manager
<sravan> jk:for WiFi, go to 'additional drivers', there you can find wireless drivers for WiFi
<jk^> sravan, nicomachus i don't understand :| in synaptic there isn't any button which tells me to install thrd-part softwtare :|
<jk^> In "Software and updates" There are "MAIN" "UNIVERSE", "RESTRICTED" and "MULTIVERSE" all checked, but during ubuntu installation, i check only "Download update" and NOT "Download third-part softaware (Such as, flash, mp3, wi-fi ec..)
<jk^> https://www.poftut.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/img_598a8c7bba361.png
<jk^> have i to check both or just the first one?
<ioria> ! info lubuntu-restricted-extras | jk^
<ioria> !info lubuntu-restricted-extras | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: lubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Lubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ash_work> where can I ask questions about the tree command?
<nacc> ash_work: i guess you can ask here
<nacc> ash_work: i mean it depends on the question :)
<ash_work> is there a way to ignore everything under a directory?
<nacc> ash_work: -I
<ash_work> like -I 'Middleware' will ignore the Middleware dir, but I want to list the Middleware dir, I just dont what to list any children of it
<nacc> ash_work: -I Middleware/* ?
<ash_work> nacc: that didn't work for me
<ioria> maxdept
<ash_work> ioria: too specific... it's just directories I want to know exist but don't want to list
<nicomachus> you can do a more complicated sort with grep and the --dirsfirst or something like that
<nicomachus> or -d will list directories only
<ash_work> nicomachus: I don't want only directories, nor child dirs of Middleware (for example)
<ash_work> maybe the grep is an idea
<nicomachus> ash_work: it sounds like you're going to have to some more scripting than just 'tree' with options, then
<ash_work> or sed probably
<xaeB5> is it possible to not display the open applications names in the lubuntu panel? in lxqt you can set it to be icon only, rather than name and icon
<ash_work> too hard for my brain :P
<Jordan_U> TJ-: The broadcom situation is a little, odd. IIRC (and i might not completely) the firmware can't be distributed separately from Broadcom's proprietary driver. So the firmware-installer-b43 depends on packages to extract the firmware from the windows driver, then downloads the windows driver, then extracts the firmware. At the same time, Broadcom has a proprietary linux driver with firmware baked into
<Jordan_U> it, which is shipped on the iso but not installed by default (unless you select the option for proprietary software?). I have had better luck with the open drivers and firmware extraction than with the proprietary drivers, but I think that JoeLlama was probably using the proprietary drivers when they installed Ubuntu.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: hmmm, which might explain how the user got the BDCM device working from the ubuntu installer (accepted 3rd party bits) but didn't do that for xubuntu, I guess
<elichai2> why ubuntu's installer makes me check the format button on an encrypted partition? I want to reinstall the system
<schultza> I'm having problems with firefox and java (oracle) not being able to be used.
<nacc> schultza: oracle java is not an ubuntu package
<TJ-> elichai2: I'd suspect because the installer has no mechanism for asking for the existing key for that partition
<elichai2> TJ-: it asked me the key to the luks and openned the mapper
<schultza> nevermind
<jkdr_> Each time I run the following script manually, after X is already running, it seems to work with roscore running properly, but when I run the script during boot sequence, X autologin/startup, it doesn't work.
<TJ-> elichai2: it did? oh, that's progress then! in which case, when you've got the unencrypted /dev/mapper/<node> selected is it forcing you to choose to format it?
<jkdr_> I am trying to change the script to no longer use the commented out part relying on gnome-terminal to a script that does not show any gui windows
<nacc> jkdr_: you didn't provide a link to the script?
<jkdr_> In my testing last couple days, I haven't been able to figure out why `roscore` isn't running at all, or doesn't appear in output of `ps aux`
<elichai2> TJ-: yes, it forces me to format /dev/mapper/... I think it even wiped it without asking me let me check
<jkdr_> https://i.imgur.com/PKkyzaH.png shows that both instances of xeyes in script https://pastebin.com/raw/6erykK2k before and after roscore are executing, however still I have yet to figure out what is happening with roscore, and why it doesn't show up in `ps aux` or what is causing it to not execute, and also why when I try to pipe output to a file in /tmp/ the files are created, but 0 bytes, so I can't see any debug output.
<elichai2> TJ-: yeah, i'll need to dd back. it wiped it clean.
<jkdr_> I presume that roscore is being attempted to run, but maybe the $PATH isn't seen, but even so, I haven't been able to figure out if this is the case or not when I change the script to `roscore &> /tmp/debug` for example
<nacc> jkdr_: &> isn't what you want
<nacc> jkdr_: you want roscore >/tmp/debug &
<jkdr_> I've been using `roscore &> /tmp/debug &`
<nacc> you want that even less
<nacc> afaict
<nacc> jkdr_: `man bash`, search for \&>
<nacc> jkdr_: and you will see why
<nacc> jkdr_: well, maybe you do, i'm not sure
<TJ-> elichai2: why are you reinstalling over the top? If I understand your issue correctly from your comments in ##linux you simply wanted to switch the boot mode from BIOS to EFI, correct?
<nacc> jkdr_: does roscore normally output anything to the console?
<nacc> jkdr_: also, why not use an absolute path to roscore if you're worried about the PATH? how are you starting it at boot?
<elichai2> no, My system didn't boot and when I tried fixing it via chroot I ran into this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26499951/
<elichai2> the UEFI is only a fraction
<TJ-> elichai2: well, in your pastebin the reason for the failure is it's using the busybox shell rather than bash, and busybox's 'sort' doesn't support the '--unique' option which the package scripts expect
<jkdr_> Trying wih just > instead of &>, restarting, waiting for autologin for X, and ... again /tmp/roscore is created, but 0 bytes of data.  When I manually run roscore from a terminal, I see output.  When I try `roscore > /tmp/roscore` manually, again /tmp/roscore is created, but 0 bytes of data, though, I see that after I finally terminate roscore (^C), then /tmp/roscore is filled with data.  However, this is from manually running it. In
<jkdr_> autologin/autostart script, `ps aux|grep roscore` shows roscore isn't even running from the script as it is expected to be
<elichai2> TJ-: any ideas why it would do that? because of that really I wanted to reinstall
<TJ-> elichai2: well generally I'd start the chroot with "sudo chroot /target /bin/bash" - can't say why it'd be running busybox unless that was symlinked for /bin/basg or /bin/sh inside the chroot
<nacc> jkdr_: does perhaps roscoe die sillently when it does not connect to X?
<jkdr_> nacc: Good point about using absolute path.  Checking now
<nacc> jkdr_: or when it does't have a controlling tty
<jkdr_> Still not running, so it is not or not only a PATH issue
<elichai2> TJ-: doesn't sound right, it worked couple of times before that error, and it's a live usb.  any other things? i'm trying to think if it's even worth the dd back again
<jkdr_> How can I manually check if a controlling tty is required?
<elichai2> (after ubuntu installer wiped the partition)
<nacc> jkdr_: not sure
<TJ-> elichai2: All I can see (in that pastebin) shows the frequent errors are due to the shell being busybox; fix that, and it'd work
<jkdr_> e.g. how can I run a shell script without using a tty?
<TJ-> jkdr_: wrap it with 'script' e.g. "script /tmp/command.log "mycommand arg1 arg2"  "
<TJ-> jkdr_: oops, missed the -c for command! "script /tmp/command.log -c "mycommand arg1 arg2"  "
<elichai2> TJ-: the question is if you have any other ideas if the `sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash` won't work
<jkdr_> nacc, Running `script /tmp/roscore -c "roscore"` and in another terminal `ps aux|grep roscore` shows that it is running
<TJ-> elichai2: I'd check what /target/bin/bash actually is, e.g. a symlink or the real bash, and if not the real bash, I'd fix that first
<elichai2> ok, i'll start the dd, be back in 30min :)
<TJ-> elichai2: I have to go now, dinner. Hope you get it sorted.
<elichai2> thanks
<zomaar> Does anyone know if ZFS has a persistent read cache?
<zomaar> Or is the L2ARC always wiped on boot?
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | zomaar
<ubottu> zomaar: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<energizer> In 17.10 with gnome I want a single shortcut for: If window is maximized, restore. Else if window is restored, minimize. Is this possible?
<Ben64> energizer: what do you mean by shortcut
<energizer> Ben64: keyboard shortcut
<Ben64> you might be able to make a script for that
<energizer> ok
<energizer> Looks like there's a #gnome, maybe they know a prebaked way
<Ben64> it's probably not something someone has ever wanted
<energizer> I used to do it in 16.04 with compiz
<energizer> in fact i thought it was default but maybe not
<calico_> How can install the default desktop environment on Kubuntu?
<elichai2> TJ-: when you finish dinner chroot /mnt /bin/bash still gives me busybox stuff :\, thanks!
<hggdh> calico_: I do not understand your question. On kubuntu, the default desktop is KDE, and is installed by, ah, default
<hggdh> calico_: or do you want a *different* DE?
<calico_> hggdh, yeah, I guess I meant to say the default UBUNTU DE on Kubuntu, I want to compare. I like KDE a lot, but every now and then something weird happens from a unresponsive browser down to full system freeze...
<hggdh> calico_: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<hggdh> calico_:
<TJ-> elichai2: do "file /mnt/bin/bash" - what does it report? I see "#/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), ..."
<zomaar> !info zfsutils
<ubottu> Package zfsutils does not exist in artful
<zomaar> !info zfslinux
<ubottu> Package zfslinux does not exist in artful
<zomaar> !info zfsutils-linux
<calico_> hggdh, how safely would you I say I would be able to ditch one of these DE's, should I expect issues :)
<ubottu> zfsutils-linux (source: zfs-linux): command-line tools to manage OpenZFS filesystems. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.5.11-1ubuntu3 (artful), package size 341 kB, installed size 1137 kB
<elichai2> TJ-: yeah I see the same ELF 64 bit LSB.... synamically linked
<hggdh> calico_: I do not expect issues. I myself have KDE & Ubuntu desktop installed
<calico_> hggdh, awesome. Proceeding.
<hggdh> calico_: now, removing one of them will be an exercise in patience and reading. the (kubuntu|dpalma|ubuntu)-desktop are metapackages. They only have dependencies. To remove one of them, you will have to look at all the dependencies, and find out which are safe to remove
<akik> calico_: there was an dependency problem in 16.04 kubuntu if you tried to install ubuntu-desktop, but i don't know if it's fixed
<calico_> hggdh, do you experience similar issues with KDE? Also my meta key shortcuts randomly work or don't work, which could be quite unpleasant..
<elichai2> TJ-: wait, if I call `sort --unique` it works,  the error only happens inside apt
<Guest94515> hi. i installed ubuntu in a hp EliteBook800 and no boot. please help
<hggdh> calico_: nowadays I am concentrating on the new gnome DE; I rarely use KDE (this will probably change in the future, but now is what we need)
<Jordan_U> Guest94515: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB and pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" and "sudo efibootmgr -v". (Unfotunately I need to leave in about 5 minutes).
<Jordan_U> Guest94515: Also, what exactly happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<akik> calico_: according to this bug report it hasn't been fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged]
<akik> calico_: but there's a command to fix it at the end
<Guest94515> Jordan_U i can boot it  from boot options / boot from EFI File but i need to leave it booting normally
<amd64> <Guest94515> Do you have windows installed?
<Jordan_U> Guest94515: OK. Please boot from the EFI image then pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr" and "sudo efibootmgr -v".
<Guest94515> amd64 no i recently installed ubuntu 16.04 64 bits
<calico_> akik, thanks, I bookmarked that.
<calico_> I am done installing it, rebooted, my login screen was gnome but once I logged on I am back on KDE
<amd64> <Guest94515> So is ubuntu the only system on the laptop?
<calico_> How should I switch
<akik> calico_: there's a button in the login screen to choose the desktop
<TJ-> elichai2: so, something in the apt scripts is being executed using busybox... check for symlinks to it I guess
<amd64> calico_ there should be a button in the top right corner
<calico_> I seee, thanks, let me log out
<akik> calico_: ok it must've been fixed if you didn't get dependency errors installing ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> elichai2: from your original pastebin, it kicks off on line 17 when run-parts is calling kernel/postinst.d/ scripts
<Guest94515> Jordan_U i boot from EFIfile then choose EFI ,Ubuntu, shimx64.efi
<TJ-> elichai2: most of those files declare a shebang for /bin/sh, so check what it actually is: "readlink -e  /bin/sh"
<calico_> Can't find such an option on the lock screen ;/
<elichai2> TJ-: ok so weirdly readlink *is* busybox :O
<TJ-> elichai2: Bingo!
<TJ-> elichai2: OK, so that should be /bin/dash ... try fixing that
<TJ-> elichai2: check there's a valid /bin/dash first, then change the symlink
<elichai2> I have a /bin/dash ELF LSB shared object
<Guest94515> amd64 yes it is
<TJ-> elichai2: make sure it runs, "/bin/dash" then "exit" if it does, then "ln -sf /bin/dash /bin/sh"
<TJ-> elichai2: inside the chroot of course
<elichai2> yep it runs
<elichai2> yesss current /bin/sh is busybox too
<elichai2> i'll ln now
<TJ-> elichai2: I'd love to know what changed that!
<elichai2> ok the /bin/sh is fixed, but readlink is still busybox
<elichai2> me too!
<Guest94515> Jordan_U https://pastebin.com/mnrRG7YG
<TJ-> elichai2: maybe you've been running some recovery script/tool on it at some point?
<TJ-> elichai2: anyhow, you should be able to get on with fixing things now
<elichai2> nope, only uninstalling and reinstalling packages, and I did ran boot-repair
<amd64> <Guest94515> do you access to the system right now?
<elichai2> I still get busybox errors inside apt for tons of tools
<elichai2> wait whattt, even outside, cp is busybox
<elichai2> ln is busybox too :(
<TJ-> elichai2: what is currently running, the Ubuntu LiveISO in Try Ubuntu mode?
<Guest94515> amd64 yes  i boot from boot options, booting from EFI file then i choose EFI, then ubuntu then shimx64.efi
<elichai2> TJ-: yeah, 16.04
<amd64> <Guest94515> but you are logged in right now?
<TJ-> elichai2: and the current shell is busybox?
<TJ-> elichai2: outside the chroot that is?
<Guest94515> yes
<Guest94515> amd64 yes i'm logged in
<elichai2> TJ-: outside chroot everything is fine, cp/ln are all normal
<elichai2> and inside chroot I think the shell isn't busybox but the tools are, but i'm not sure I know the diffrence
<TJ-> elichai2: Oh, OK, phew! so something has run inside the chroot /mnt/ that has replaced all the common tools with busybox.
<amd64> <Guest94515> try running `sudo update-grub` without the ticks (`) of course
<elichai2> TJ-: yes
<Guest94515> i'll try now. wait a minute, please
<TJ-> elichai2: inside the chroot - if it works - try "apt list --installed busybox*"
<TJ-> elichai2: if you see "busybox/xenial 1:1.22.0-15ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]" then that explains it
<Guest94515> amd64 ok
<amd64> haha TJ- i got tagged lol
<elichai2> TJ-: returns empty
<elichai2> when I ran `dpkg -l | grep busybox` I got `busybox-initramfs and busybox-static`, but i'm pretty sure it got nothing to do with this
<Guest94515> amd64 it  shows me adding bootmenu entry for EFI firmware configuration-hecho
<Guest94515> amd64 now what?
<calico__> Can I turn off the touchpad reverse scrolling on 17.10?
<calico__> on 17.10?
<TJ-> elichai2: hmmm. Some of the busybox packages will install symlinks/alternates for core tools like ln,cp,sort etc, which is what you need to identify and remove
<Guest94515> amd64 should i reboot?
<amd64> <Guest94515> is the operation finished?
<Guest94515> yes
<Guest94515> amd64 yes
<amd64> <Guest94515> try a reboot and lets see if it got fixed
<Guest94515> ok now trying
<Guest94515> amd64 no. it's the same
<amd64> <Guest94515> hmm what system did you say?
<elichai2> TJ-: the cp is ELF LSB exec, not a symlink, I think busybox uses builtins
<Guest94515> it's a HP Elitebook
<Guest94515> amd64 is a HP EliteBook
<amd64> yeah i heard you
<Guest94515> amd64 ok
<amd64> what model number?
<amd64> eg. HP EliteBook 1040 G2
<amd64> <Guest94515> what model number??
<Guest94515> amd64 let me see. Elitebook 8470p
<amd64> thank you
<amd64> <Guest94515> I have no idea how to solve the issue but I can recommend an alternative
<amd64> for the time being
<Guest94515> amd64 recomend me, please
<amd64> rEFInd
<TJ-> elichai2: ahh, but sort and ln were sylinked?
<TJ-> elichai2: I'm playing in a 16.04 container trying to reproduce the symlinks but not found a way so far, with either "busybox" or "busybox-static" packages
<Guest94515> amd64 i dont understand
<amd64> rEFInd is an alternative boot manager that is well known for it's ease of use
<amd64> I'm finding you install instructions
<elichai2> TJ-: no, there were no symlinks
<amd64> Do these steps in this order:
<amd64> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rodsmith/refind
<amd64> sudo apt update
<amd64> sudo apt install refind
<amd64> answer all prompts yes
<TJ-> elichai2: Hmm, so how were the other busybox applets being called once you'd fixed /bin/sh -> /bin/dash ?
<oerheks> !info refind
<ubottu> refind (source: refind): boot manager for EFI-based computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.4-1 (artful), package size 2877 kB, installed size 4629 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; i386)
<oerheks> no need for a ppa
<amd64> ubottu is so helpful guys
<ubottu> amd64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest94515> i was reading it is a problem with the notebook BIOS . but i dont know how to change the default EFI file to boot
<amd64> ah that adds a new perspective
<rodsmith> rEFInd 0.10.4 is rather old. The current version is 0.11.2.
<elichai2> TJ-: idk, I fixed and made /bin/sh point to /bin/dash but nothing changed with the tools
<TJ-> elichai2: did you exit the chroot and re-enter ?
<elichai2> btw the last thing in /var/log/apt/history.log that worked was purging geoclue-2.0
<rodsmith> See http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/revisions.html for the rEFInd changelog.
<amd64> rodsmith himself, eh?
<TJ-> elichai2: because bash would /hash/ the readlink path and still be using busybox for sh
<elichai2> TJ-: hmm no, should I still run it with chroot /mnt /bin/bash?
<rodsmith> Yep. I got pinged when you mentioned my PPA. ;)
<TJ-> elichai2: or you could have done "hash -r" to clear all bash's saved hashed commands
<amd64> well thank you for your work rodsmith
<rodsmith> You're welcome.
<TJ-> elichai2: to speed up finding executables in the PATH, bash keeps a hash of the command, and doesn't look for it again if it's in the hash table. So after changing the /bin/sh sylink you'd have to clear the hash table or exit and re-enter
<elichai2> ok I ran hash -r and tried to leave and re enter and still cp and ln and other tools I guess are busybox
<TJ-> elichai2: is that when running apt only ?
<elichai2> no
<amd64> <Guest94515> try using this link to reset your BIOS to factory settings https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01443463
<TJ-> elichai2: is the running shell inside the chroot really bash? "echo $SHELL" if so, check the symlink has really changed: "ls -l /bin/sh"
<elichai2> yeah $SHELL is /bin/bash, and /bin/sh is still bin/dash
<elichai2> */bin/dash
<Guest94515> amd64 i tried. But it drives me the same way
<TJ-> elichai2: the shebang in /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal is "#!/bin/sh" so that's what will be called
<amd64> have you tried a hard-reset of the laptop?
<TJ-> elichai2: in the chroot what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<elichai2> Ubuntu 16.04.03 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> elichai2: OK, can you run the script manually? "/bin/dash /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal"
<Guest94515> Jordan_U Gone?
<elichai2> TJ-: it runs fine
<TJ-> elichai2: OK, now try with sh: "/bin/sh /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal"
<elichai2> same, and even just running it without any specific shell
<TJ-> elichai2: right, so now lets work backwards to run-parts. What does "which run-parts" report ?
<elichai2>  /bin/run-parts
<TJ-> elichai2: OK, and check what's there with "file /bin/run-parts". I see "/bin/run-parts: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64 ..."
<elichai2> same
<TJ-> elichai2: OK, now "apt-get -f install"
<TJ-> elichai2: if it throws an error please pastebin it again, in case it's a different set of errors this time
<elichai2> paste.ubuntu.com/26502462
<calico_> I managed to log in to Gnome. The animations are pretty laggy and choppy though, is there a way to fix this?
<BSabo>  I have a window which contents are not being refreshed. that is, if I move the window or I minimize and then maximize it, the contents are refreshed. otherwise, they're frozen. is there a way to send a "refresh" signal to a Window? (ubuntu 17.10 here with dash)
<BSabo> if I just move the window a little bit and release it, the contents are refreshed
<BSabo> otherwise it's stuck forever
<nacc> BSabo: ^L means redraw in some applicatios
<nacc> BSabo: is it a terminal?
<TJ-> elichai2: interesting! the failure has moved to the update-initramfs stage now
<elichai2> yeah, btw I can see I have /bin/busybox, But I don't know what package installed it
<arooni> question;  where is it on logs i'd look to see why my ssh attempt is being rejected with connection refused?  ive already checked /var/log/auth.log /var/log/syslog /var/log/fail2ban.log ... ideas?
<TJ-> elichai2: "dpkg -S /bin/busybox"
<elichai2> busybox-static :O
<elichai2> but is it for initramfs?
<elichai2> I have another normal ubuntu laptop and it too has busybox-static and /bin/busybox
<TJ-> elichai2: no, that's for /bin/static-sh; there's busybox-initramfs for that
<BSabo> nacc, no
<BSabo> it's a Window
<TJ-> elichai2: check the shebangs for all those scripts, they should all be /bin/sh: "head -1 /etc/kernel/postinst.d/* /usr/sbin/update-initramfs"
<BSabo> (it's actually anbox, so inside it I think it's a GL graphical interface, using the mesa API)
<elichai2> initramfs-tools is #!/bin/sh -e
<zomaar> Maybe this is offtopic but can a Windows 10 that is BIOS booted use GPT for a secondary disk?
<nacc> zomaar: totally offtopic :)
<nacc> arooni: you're checkig the server?
<nacc> arooni: if not do that or use -vvv on the client
<amd64> GPT is bios compatible
<TJ-> elichai2: there's something /REALLY/ messed-up in that install
<zomaar> But but but I will use Linux tools to do the partitioning ;-).
<zomaar> Oh okay
<TJ-> elichai2: is it possible something is changing the /bin/sh symlink back to /bin/busybox ?
<amd64> zoomar take your question to #windows lol
<zomaar> Is it safe there?
<elichai2> not that I know of, even inside /bin/dash ls and stuff are busybox
<elichai2> is it possible to reinstall coreutil without using coreutils?
<elichai2> maybe that way I can override all these files
<TJ-> elichai2: it's possible dash has been actually replaced with busybox, check the hash: "md5sum /bin/dash" -> "e02ea3c3450d44126c46d658fa9e654c  /bin/dash"
<elichai2> same hash
<TJ-> elichai2: is PATH set correctly? "echo $PATH" -> "/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/snap/bin"
<elichai2> yeah
<calico_> Well... Came back to say that KDE is pretty friggin awesome compared to the default Ubuntu DE... ;P
<lordcirth_work> calico_, I've had it crash a lot, ended up reinstalling with Xubuntu.  It's shiny, though.
<TJ-> elichai2: it's almost as if subshells are calling busybox
<elichai2> or maybe the coreutils themselves are busybox somehow
<TJ-> elichai2: try some of the initrd gens manually: "update-initramfs -u -k 4.4.0-109-generic"
<calico_> lordcirth_work, so far I've been using Xfce on my Chromebook as well...  Always liked KDE since I first tried out linux back in 2005 probably. FINALLY I've got a computer that plays nicely with linux... Really hope that KDE will not drive me nuts...
<elichai2> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/26502519
<calico_> Xfce is pretty sufficient for me as well. But I wanna feel like I have a COOL laptop, for once :D
<funyun> hi. everytime i reboot ubuntu, the file /etc/resolv.conf changes my nameserver from 8.8.8.8 to an ip that breaks apps. is there a way i can set it to not change after reboot?
<TJ-> elichai2: is there a separate /boot/ file-system ?
<calico_> lordcirth_work, any tips on how to minimize such malperformance in KDE?
<leftyfb> funyun: change the dns server your router gives out. Or change the DNS server in your network settings (Network Manager if using default ubuntu)
<TJ-> elichai2: is it mounted inside the chroot? if not, do "mount -a" to automount everything listed in /etc/fstab as 'auto'
<elichai2> ohh you're right I forgot to mount it, and technically I even wipped the /boot/ clean :|
<lordcirth_work> calico_, not really, patches helped over time but I still switched
<TJ-> elichai2: ^^^ "mount -a" then do "update-initramfs -c -k 4.4.0-109-generic"
<elichai2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26502533/
<elichai2> the /boot is pretty empty right now
<TJ-> elichai2: cpio error is also busybox; you've got something majorly broken there and it's hard to figure out what it is remotely
<elichai2> (tried to move to uefi when all this happened)
<elichai2> I might have fixed it omg
<TJ-> elichai2: someone else caused the same problem, with 14.04, trying to recover a non-booting system: https://askubuntu.com/questions/691735/error-with-update-initramfs
<calico_> lordcirth_work, it's a shame really - linux has always been so buggy in my experience and I have been eyeing it for at least 10 years now, waiting for a good time to switch. Finally, I decided to pull the trigger for good, but it seems to me that it is not there juuust yet :(
<elichai2> TJ-: I downloaded the coreutils deb and ran `dpkg -i` and then `dpkg-reconfigure` now I don't see any more busybox errors
<elichai2> only other errors lol
<TJ-> elichai2: so some /were/ replaced by busybox symlinks then
<elichai2> I guess so
<Blueking> hmm what command to check if an app are running on ubuntu ?
<lordcirth_work> calico_, in my experience it's only the bulky graphical stuff that's buggy.
<stormy_daniels> My laptop isn't booting. Getting kernel panic
<lordcirth_work> Blueking, like to see if a process is running?  You can do 'ps aux | grep processname'
<elichai2> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/26502546
<elichai2> maybe you can help me with the new errors :)
<elichai2> I think this is because I wiped the boot partition
<TJ-> elichai2:  "depmod: FATAL: could not load /boot/System.map-4.4.0-109-generic: No such file or directory" means you need to install linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic
<TJ-> elichai2: yes, use "apt --reinstall install linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic"
<TJ-> elichai2: also, looks like you need to --reinstall cpio too, or use download+dpkg -i on it
<stormy_daniels> Kernel panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root on unknown-block(0.0)
<TJ-> elichai2: ok, actually, that last pastebin was to remove the package not install it :D So you should be able to "dpkg --remove linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic"
<stormy_daniels> Any help?
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: try rebooting, hitting Escape to get to the GRUB boot menu, choose the Advanced > sub-menu, and choose an older kernel (any entry from #4 onwards I'd expect)
<stormy_daniels> K.
<stormy_daniels> That seemed to do it. Thanks
<elichai2> TJ-: yeah thanks, I need to reinstall kernels too, and write the fstab again (don't really remember how luks is written inside fstab but i'll google it)
<elichai2> thank you :)
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: now that's booted you need to fix the problem
<TJ-> elichai2: it isn't in fstab, it's in /etc/crypttab
<stormy_daniels> Why the hell am I getting bad kernels? Oh wait Intel messed stuff up
<stormy_daniels> TJ-: how do I remove those kernels?
<TJ-> elichai2: /etc/cryptab wants something like "LUKS_OS   UUID=f7175e39-2594-4cb9-b842-de2e1c208f61 none luks,discard"
<elichai2> ohhh rightt so why all the errors from cryptsetup about no root?
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: I'd guess from your description the initrd.img file was not created correctly. Can you show us "pastebinit <( apt list linux-image-* --installed )"
<TJ-> elichai2: because you'd not have /dev/mapper/LUKS_OS in /etc/fstab (from my example)
<JoeLlama> What is "presentation mode?"
<TJ-> elichai2: and if your /boot/ is encrypted too, then that also needs matching entries in crypttab and fstab
<TJ-> JoeLlama: I /think/ it means the display won't go to sleep - for when you're watching a movie, or driving a projector
<JoeLlama> ah ok ok
<elichai2> pretty sure you can't have encrypted /boot, but I do need to put the mapper inside /etc/fstab?
<JoeLlama> that makes perfect sense
<TJ-> elichai2: Are you? Well that's weird I've been using it for 10 years :D
<TJ-> elichai2: you need a correct root file-system entry in fstab of course, yes
<stormy_daniels> TJ- btw where is that pastebinit program?
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: "which pastebinit" to find it; "man pastebinit" to learn about how to use it
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: if you want to install it, "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<stormy_daniels> yep, checked my apt-cache just after asking
<stormy_daniels> oh, wow. I think I tried installing a shitty binary recently
<stormy_daniels> TJ- I don't have anything matching linux-image-*
<stormy_daniels> however, check out what happens when I try to run apt-get these days... http://paste.ubuntu.com/26502606/
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: that is /worrying/ :D
<JoeLlama> is there a way to get ubuntu to update the system clock from the internet or does it already do that?
<stormy_daniels> meh, clean up my boot partition i guess?
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: so, /boot/ file-system is out of space!
<stormy_daniels> I _thought_ my next boot was gonna be rough...
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: strangely, I wrote a tool to fix this just today!  http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<lordcirth_work> JoeLlama, should already be running.   systemctl status ntp
<stormy_daniels> heh, I woulda thought there'd be something for that already
<JoeLlama> ok neat lordcirth_work can I look at the settings and where are they?
<stormy_daniels> TJ- have you seen a lot of these issues? I mean there's been a flux of kernel-level patches as of late
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: if you want to try the script, do "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels" then "bash ./apt-autoremove-old-kernels" to get an idea of what it finds and wants to do... if that looks rational then call it with "sudo bash ./apt-autoremove-old-kernels" to do it's job.
<JoeLlama> oh ok I found it :)
<stormy_daniels> TJ- how will /boot clean itself out?
<stormy_daniels> will apt do that?
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: Yes, for those of us with a separate /boot/ file-system and not running "apt autoremove" frequently
<nacc> the latter being a case of ignoring what apt says (IMO)  :)
<stormy_daniels> that is my bad
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: there is an unattended job for running autoremove but if lots of kernel upgrades come along at once, as recently, and /boot/ is relatively small, it might not happen in time
<stormy_daniels> if you have an intel chip I think our demands have changed...
<JoeLlama> ok last question for a while.  once I get my desktop set up nicely is there a way to save those settings so that I can apply them to another new install of ubuntu?
<JoeLlama> so I don't have to do all of that all over again...
<kenrin> Tar your home folder as a backup?..
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: once you've cleaned up with the script, use "df /boot/" to confirm there's now some free-space, then do "sudo update-initramfs -k all" to repair the broken initrd.img
<JoeLlama> oh are all those setting in the home folder kenrin?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: most of the options are stored under $HOME/.config/
<JoeLlama> nice :)
<TJ-> JoeLlama: some aspects may be under $HOME/.local/
<TJ-> JoeLlama: and others... depends on the tool! but likely some other $HOME/.xxxxx directory
<stormy_daniels> `sudo update-initramfs -k all` doesn't seem to work
<stormy_daniels> bad syntax or w/e
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: you're missing the "-u" - "sudo update-initramfs -u -k all"
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: sorry, I told my fingers to type that but I see they ignored me originally :D
<stormy_daniels> k
<stormy_daniels> another question. with that crisis averted. how do I get bluetooth working? I had some bluetooth headphoens working last time I connected. now when I turn them on they get connected for a fraction of a second
<stormy_daniels> and then turn off
<Guest35240> huh
<Guest35240> hopfully this still works
<Bashing-om> Guest35240: So far so good .
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: are they still connected but the audio isn't directed to them, or is the BT connection dropping?
<calico_> I am using this "xrandr --output LVDS-1 --brightness 0.4" to change my screen brightness but it reverts to its previous level within a second, is there a way to prevent that
<stormy_daniels> TJ- connection dropping
<nacc> calico_: possibly you have that settig enabled which tries to match the ambient light?
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: see if there's any useful clues in /var/log/syslog
<Guest35240> i think i have a problem with unity, whenever i open the top icon to search for applications and things and i try to click on annything on my second monitor it will just click the application below it like it wasnt there
<Guest35240> actually its happening on both monitors
<nacc> calico_: 'automatic brightness' /
<stormy_daniels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26502689/
<calico_> nacc, I just realized that it actually reverts to the previous setting that I had set using the keyboard keys combination
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: last line: "bluetoothd[1152]: a2dp-sink profile connect failed for 50:17:08:30:C2:8F: Protocol not available"
<Guest35240> it only happens when the applicationi under it is maximised
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: what does "apt list --installed pulseaudio-module-bluetooth" report ?
<Guest35240> anyone know whats going on with it or how to stop that from happening?
<nacc> calico_: hrm
<stormy_daniels> `pulseaudio-module-bluetooth/xenial-updates,now 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.7 amd64 [installed]`
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: OK, that would have been the easy solution!
<stormy_daniels> there's also the pulseaudio-module-bluetooth/xenial-updates,now 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.7 amd64 [installed]
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: try this in a terminal shell: "bluetoothctl" then "help" to see the list of possible commands, then do "devices" to list, identify your headset's MAC address then do "connect 01:02:03...." (replacing 01:02:03... with your headset's MAC address. It will tab-complete so you don't need to type it all)
<stormy_daniels> `Attempting to connect to 50:17:08:30:C2:8F`
<stormy_daniels> `Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed`
<Guest35240> ok i restarted unity an i think that fixed it
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: has a suspend/resume cycle recently been done, and possibly failed?
<stormy_daniels> well this is the boot I did from a prior kernel
<SKiTZO> trying to start stunnel4 but it aborts when it fails to open pid file.
<TJ-> stormy_daniels: OK, just in case, reboot into the default kernel and try again. No point fixing something with this kernel if it doesn't affect the default
<SKiTZO> I am pretty sure it's not a permissions problem, so what could cause that?
<stormy_daniels> hmm, mkay
<stormy_daniels> should I be concerned that  update-initramfs had a fatal error?
<SKiTZO> even if I run it manually it fails
<TJ-> SKiTZO: check it's log-file?  /var/log/stunnel.log I think
<TJ-> SKiTZO: also, check the stunnel config, possibly /etc/default/stunnel ?
<SKiTZO> TJ: Well here's the thing, it complained that it couldn't open the log file either so I disabled it temporarily and just run it in foreground to read log in stderr
<SKiTZO> pid > log
<TJ-> SKiTZO: hmmm, is this from a config in /etc/stunnel/ ?
<SKiTZO> i put the pind udner  /tmp, under /run under /run/stunnel4/ under /var/run and /var/run/stunnel4/
<TJ-> SKiTZO: i /susppose/ it could be an apparmor issue. Check /var/log/auth.log for DENIED messges
<SKiTZO> yes config is in /etc/stunnel
<SKiTZO> I know its thecorrect one because changes I make to it affect the outcome
<SKiTZO> TJ: will check tx!
<TJ-> SKiTZO: right, I was just making sure I understand your system's config layout
<SKiTZO> TJ: nothing appears in /var/log/auth.log
<TJ-> SKiTZO: can you pastebin the config file?
<SKiTZO> I tail it while starting stunnel, no new entries appear
<TJ-> SKiTZO: In my stunnel configs I've "debug = 7"  - are you using that?
<catsoesh_> .
<dethos> hello, is it possible to install CUDA sdk from a ppa on ubuntu 17:10? or downloading it from the nvidia's website is the only option?
<SKiTZO> TJ: here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26502748/
<SKiTZO> yes I am
<SKiTZO> :)
<TJ-> SKiTZO: reading...
<TJ-> SKiTZO: *tuts* :D :D
<TJ-> SKiTZO: you've set a chroot; pid is relative to that!
<JoeLlama> okay I'm trying to install VideoLan VLC and the software installer is just saying something went wrong and good luck.  How do I get the VLC installation file and once I have it how do I install it?  I assume I use Terminal.
<TJ-> SKiTZO: so "mkdir /var/lib/stunnel4/var/run/" then you can use "pid = /var/run/stunnel4.pid"
<Bashing-om> !info vlc xenial | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1470 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<JoeLlama> neat
<JoeLlama> still looking for it
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> hello, I have an ubuntu server installation where I host my application. Where is the best location to put a script that needs to run on startup? I would put it in /etc/init.d, but I'm not sure if that's an outdated way to do it
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I would love to read some docs about it
<Bashing-om> JoeLlama: What release ? does ' apt list vlc ' not find it ?
<JoeLlama> stupid software application locked up :(
<JoeLlama> working on it Bashing-om thanks :)
<kenrin> Fire-Dragon-DoL: You make a .service file for it
<JoeLlama> can't get to the prompt thingy to get into terminal
<JoeLlama> oh got it
<kenrin> Lookup systemd service files,  it is pretty simple
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> kenrin: that's what I was thinking about, I remember seeing those and reading they were the new way, but forgot anything about it :P
<JoeLlama> ok to install vlc I need to be root.  how do I do that?
<kenrin> You use sudo JoeLlama
<JoeLlama> oh
<TJ-> JoeLlama: "sudo apt install vlc"
<Bashing-om> JoeLlama: ' sudo apt install vlc ' - will be asked for your pass word . enter it blindly and hit the enter key .
<JoeLlama> yup
<JoeLlama> I'm gettin' it :)
<JoeLlama> it's working (:
<JoeLlama> you guys like vlc for ubuntu?
<kenrin> I like mplayer,  but use whatever works
<JoeLlama> yes it seems that mplayer is popular
<JoeLlama> so later, I want to install programs on a ubuntu machine that is NOT on the internet...  I assume that isn't difficult.
<kenrin> From source?  A little,  If you got a .deb file it is easy as dpkg -i
<JoeLlama> oh ok :) thanks
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<JoeLlama> ah
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> kenrin: ok found docs, but I'm struggling to find the location where to put the file. Some suggests /usr/lib/systemd/user/blah.service, some /etc/systemd/system/ , but to me it would make more sense /etc/systemd/user/
<kenrin> There is a few places you can put them.  I throw them in /etc/systemd/system just to keep all in one place,  You can use User= or Group= if you want a certain user to run
<TJ-> SKiTZO: is it fixed now?
<SKiTZO> TJ: Ah! I didnt do that on purpose (set chroot), just copied some tutorial config
<SKiTZO> Will try making that dir
<JoeLlama> vlc is working sweet :)
<SKiTZO> TJ: Works like a charm, thanks a lot!
<duckini> Didn't know where to report a bug so here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7umsbf/native_screen_recording_issue_shiftctrlaltr
<duckini> Curious as how to fix or where I'd find this specific portion of code in some repository to report a bug.
<Jordan_U> !bug | duckini
<ubottu> duckini: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<duckini> I'm not sure what package the native screen recorder is.
<duckini> Thank you for the help Jordan_U
<realies> how do i extend my root partition after resizing the vdisk of an ubuntu vm?
<realies> https://dpaste.de/B7kz/raw
<realies> https://dpaste.de/U9Qv/raw
<TJ-> realies: is it ext? if so "sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<Jordan_U> realies: Is the difference really just 0.02 GB (20 MB)?
<realies> Jordan_U, it's not 19gb for sure
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> thanks kenrin, will put it there
<Jordan_U> realies: What size are you expecting your LV to be?
<realies> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/nPEe/raw
<realies> after which df -h still displaying 15G
<realies> Jordan_U, 19GB, assuming the output of pvdisplay
<realies> to be honest i did qemu-img resize vdisk1.img +10G on the 15GB vdisk
<realies> so it should be around 25G, no? odd that pvdisplay says 19.02 GiB
<realies> or GiB != G
<TJ-> realies: have you used 'pvresize' on it first?
<Jordan_U> duckini: I think that the tool launched by using ctrl+alt+shift+r is gnome-screenshot, but I'm not sure.
<tomreyn> df -h displays powers of 1024, and Gibibytes are power of 1024, too
<realies> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/B7kz/raw
<realies> so - yes
<duckini> Jordan_U: gnome-screenshot doesn't handle video recording, at least not from it's GUI
<TJ-> realies: right, and does vgdisplay show lots of new free extents?
<realies> TJ-, not sure https://dpaste.de/zxB6/raw
<tomreyn> also what does pvdisplay say now.
<TJ-> realies: the order is: grow image file > pvresize > lvextend > resize2fs
<realies> tomreyn, https://dpaste.de/zd2n/raw
<tomreyn> so you only grew the PV by 6x 4 MiB
<TJ-> realies: what hypervisor are you using?
<realies> TJ-, kvm
<Jordan_U> duckini: Have you tried this when not running from a LiveUSB?
<TJ-> realies: and if vda3 is a partition have you extended the partition before pvresize et al?
<duckini> Jordan_U: How would I reproduce on an already installed system when it dies during the Ubuntu Installation application?
<duckini> Jordan_U: I'm assuming it has something to do with refreshing disk status or something, but honestly have no idea.
<realies> TJ-, you mean pvresize?
<TJ-> realies: no, I mean, I'm assuming /dev/vda3 is partition #3 on /dev/vda. Assuming the image file you enlarged is /dev/vda you stil need to enlarge partition #3 to encompass the additional space (assuming vda3 is the last partition on vda) before pvresize can change anything
<TJ-> realies: if there's a vda4 then you obviously cannot extend vda3
<duckini> Jordan_U: Yep, it just died when I unmounted, and then mounted a drive on my current installation.
<realies> TJ-, that's pretty concise, vda3 is the last partition according to fdisk -l https://dpaste.de/oM8S/raw
<tomreyn> qemu-img check vdisk1.imgyou never resized the partition, though
<tomreyn> whoops, i emant to say: you never resized the partition, though
<realies> tomreyn, well i did https://dpaste.de/3Fnu/raw
<realies> sorry, that's the vdisk
<realies> isn't pvresize /dev/vda3 resizing the disk?
<tomreyn> realies: pvresize resized the PV to match the entire size of the upper layer. which, in this case, is the partition, which was not resized.
<tomreyn> more precisely, you cannot resize partitions, but you can overwrite partition tables (with modified values)
<realies> this is something i think i've stumbled upon and it looked dangerous
<tomreyn> it is, with the wrong values, you'll shoot your foot. so what you'd need to do now is to create a new partition table on that vdisk.
<TJ-> tomreyn: realies You can resize partitions; "parted /dev/vda resizepart 3 XXX" where XXX is the ending sector
<tomreyn> TJ-: that really just writes a new partition table also, doesn't it?
<realies> according to https://dpaste.de/oM8S/raw, end sector is 62914559?
<tomreyn> i would say so. but have backups. ;)
<TJ-> tomreyn: it alters the partition entry
<tomreyn> ok
<TJ-> realies: you'll need something like "parted /dev/vda unit s resizepart 3 62914559" in that case, "unit s" sets units to sector counts
<TJ-> realies: backup first: "dd if=/dev/vda of=mbr.bin count=1"
<azizLIGHT> can latest ubuntu or lts respond to media next or media previous keys (next track/ previous track) on lock screen?
<TJ-> realies: and, ensure the block device is NOT using GPT with a hybrid MBR first :)
<CodeMouse92__> Is it possible to associate a domain name with a local IP address, in the same way /etc/hosts does, but have that switch automatically on and off depending on what network I'm connected to?
<TJ-> CodeMouse92__: it is, it's called "split DNS", but it depends where you want it to be active as to how to configure it. If you only want it locally on the PC depending on what network it is connected to you'd likely need some special sauce in the Network-Manager/dnsmasq configuration
<realies> TJ-, how to ensure block device is not using gpt with hybrid mbr?
<TJ-> realies: fdisk told you it is GPT I think "GPT PMBR size mismatch" - PMBR == Protective Master Boot Record
<TJ-> realies: As far as I recall, parted should handle both, but it's worth testing on a test file loop mounted to be sure
<realies> guess i'm fixing this? https://dpaste.de/StGj/raw
<realies> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/OEmr/raw
<realies> found this https://serverfault.com/a/870595
#ubuntu 2018-02-02
<kernelpanic> Hello everyone! I'm using overlayroot, so my rootfs is mounted ro in /media/root-ro/. When I do want to make changes, I do "mount -o remount,rw /media/root-ro/" and make changes below that folder. Recently, that stopped working and I now have to enter "mount -o remount,rw /media/root-ro" (note no ending slash) to make it work. Can anybody please help me figure out why this changed?
<realies> running the script says Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only.
<underd0g> realies: sudo?
<realies> underd0g, running as #
<jk^> hi all, during lubuntu's installation i checked just "Install update"
<Jordan_U> kernelpanic: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/self/mounts before and after remounting rw.
<nacc> realies: why are you tryingn to open  a disc drive as rw?
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/sJ3f2J how to install third-part software later? when operating system is installed?
<realies> nacc, trying to resize my root partition to max vdisk size
<TJ-> realies: sorry, was away. If the 'disk' is GPT labelled you first need to relocate the secondary/backup GPT to end of disk, easiest to do that using "sgdisk -e /dev/vda"
<nacc> realies: that is unlikely to be sr0
<TJ-> realies: GPT installs master at start of disk, and secondary at end of disk. When you enlarge the enclosing file you have to first relocate the secondary to the new end of disk
<realies> TJ-, https://dpaste.de/ocrk/raw
<realies> i guess it's time for pvresize > lvextend > resize2fs
<TJ-> realies: right, so now do "partprobe /dev/vda"
<TJ-> realies: no, we've still got to resize partition 3 :)
<realies> no output of partprobe TJ-
<Bashing-om> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<TJ-> realies: that means it worked :) now we need to resize: Try "parted /dev/vda unit s resizepart 3 -1"
<kernelpanic> Jordan_U, thanks! https://pastebin.com/31ZXG35L
<realies> parted: invalid option -- '1'
<TJ-> realies: sorry! my fault
<TJ-> realies:  Try "parted /dev/vda -- unit s resizepart 3 -1"
<kernelpanic> Jordan_U, shows using trailing slash unsuccessfully first, then working without trailing slash. Its /dev/sda2
<realies> Error: Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<TJ-> realies: we have to insert -- to prevent -1 later being interpreted as an option
<TJ-> realies: grrr!
<jk^> Bashing-om, i don't understand what i have to do :(
<TJ-> realies: give me a moment I'll try it here on a loop device
<Bashing-om> jk^: If it is your desire to install these propritary packages then ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras ' .
<jk^> Bashing-om, is there a gui way?
<jk^> :\
<jk^> pls
<realies> TJ-, is -1 implying max sector size?
<Bashing-om> jk^: I am sure there is .. depending on your DE .. I do not run a GUI so can not advise .
<jk^> Bashing-om, i use lubuntu
<TJ-> realies: sorted it... -1 is a count from end-of-disk. Seeing as parted knows there's a 34-sector secondary GPT header I /assumed/ it'd calculate -1 from the end of free space, but it doesn't! This worked for me: "parted /dev/vda -- unit s resizepart 3 -35"
<realies> ok, so Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab.
<realies>  mount -a?
<TJ-> realies: if that works you'll need to do "partprobe /dev/vda" to ensure the kernel knows about it, then - finally - "pvresize /dev/vda3; lvextend -l 100%FREE /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root; resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root; df"
<realies> New size given (2560 extents) not larger than existing size (3846 extents) Run `lvextend --help' for more information.
<TJ-> realies: oh darn, I missed out a + symbol in front of the 100%FREE
<kernelpanic> Jordan_U, any hint for me?
<realies> oh :) yes
<TJ-> realies: "lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root; resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root; df"
<realies> TJ- it worked :o
<TJ-> realies: Finally :P
<realies> ty so much
<realies> that was a lot harder than i anticipated
<TJ-> realies: it's an operation no-one does frequently enough to remember
<TJ-> realies: parted is clever and ultra-dumb at the wrong times, unfortunately
<realies> TJ-, not even sure of the correct order of things anymore... :)
<realies> why is it not documented somewhere online?
<kenrin> I'm sure it is
<TJ-> realies: It's fallocate -l ???G /path/to/image; then in VM "sgisk -e /dev/vda; parted /dev/vda -- unit s resizepart 3 -35; pvresize /dev/vda3; lvextend ... LV; resize2fs LV"
<TJ-> s/sgisk/sgdisk/
<realies> so: sgdisk -e /dev/vda && parted /dev/vda -- unit s resizepart 3 -35 && pvresize /dev/vda3 && lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root && resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root && df -h
<realies> before which qemu-img resize vmdisk.img +10G
<TJ-> realies: something like that :P
<realies> qemu-img resize vs fallocate -l?
<TJ-> realies: qemu if you're using qemu format images (such as qcow2)
<TJ-> realies: I just used fallocate for testing here
<Hitechcg> is https://www.ubuntu.com/ down for everyone or just me? I get "503 Service Unavailable"
<kenrin> Looks dead
<realies> TJ-, thanks a ton!
<kenrin> The load balancer is still up
<Kel> Anyone experiencing a higher than usual occurence of Byobu crashing?
<TJ-> Hitechcg: sysadmins are working on the 503 issues
<i486> what happened TJ- ?
<uzumaki> i am new to linux. i have cloned an open source project from git in c++ can someone help me with how to start working on that project as i have always used IDE on windows before.
<TJ-> i486: no information currently, but it's being dealt with
<i486> TJ- what broke?
<TJ-> Welcome uzumaki
<uzumaki> hey TJ :D
<TJ-> uzumaki: if you've cloned a project the 1st thing is to change into the project directory. If you did, for example, git clone https://domain.com/project.git you'll have a new directory "project" so "cd project" then list the files there with "ls -al"
<TJ-> uzumaki: All terminal/shell commands on Linux are CaSe SeNsItIvE and almost all commands are all lower case
<TJ-> uzumaki: file and directory names are also case sensitive on almost all file-systems, except for NTFS and vfat/exfat
<uzumaki> i am familiar with basic command line so i have no problem in that actually i was hoping to find help with compiling and starting applications and cpp files
<TJ-> uzumaki: well, that is usually very project-specific. It depends on which build tooling the project's developers chose
<uzumaki> and how to @ any specific person in IRC? lol i am new to IRC too
<TJ-> uzumaki: usually there'll be a README file in the root of project with some details
<TJ-> uzumaki: tab-completion for names in most IRC clients
<uzumaki> TJ- thanks i'll look into it
<TJ-> uzumaki: as I said in the sysadmin channel, ##programmers and/or ##c++ might help as well
<TJ-> uzumaki: ooops, typo!  ##programming
<uzumaki> sure, i'll join them all too
<catsoesh_> Hi!
<catsoesh_> :/exit
<doux> Can chroot mount its own boot partition?
<doux> I mean, can you chroot into an installation and mount that installation's boot partition?
<doux> in chroot
<doux> ?
<TJ-> doux: Yes
<doux> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> doux: the usual way to do it is to mount the rootfs to the chroot directory, bind-mount proc sys dev dev/pts, chroot /target and "mount -a" to read and automount from fstab
<doux> TJ-: ah, a little more complicated than just chrooting in...
<TJ-> doux: e.g. "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sda3 /target; for n in proc sys dev dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done; sudo chroot /target" then "mount -a" and do what you need to do
<doux> TJ-: Thanks for that!
<catsoesh_> hello
<uzumaki> hello
<i486> Hi
<ganbat> hi all
<gioan> hello
<gioan> i am a new ubuntu
<i486> hi
<zhenglingwu> exit
<i486> you need any help?
<gioan> i want to change themes and icon MacOS on my ubuntu, what i to do?
<cuddlesquid> i thought he was telling someone else to exit.. looks like he misstyped /exit ;d
<i486> ^^^ lmao
<zhenglingwu> exit
<ganbat> how to wifi adapter insatlling help me
<cuddlesquid> haha
<kenrin> Did you download a theme and put it in your folder ?  If so just open tweak tool and select
<cuddlesquid> ganbat: normally your wifi adapter is already configurd with ubuntu
<gioan> i want to .sh run
<gioan> run auto with terminal
<kenrin> I can't decipher that
<jennie> i tried transfering 4000bytes from unix host to windows host using TFTP using netascii mode. File trasnfer was successful but windows host is reporting file size as 4050bytes, why?
<cuddlesquid> gioan: would crontab help you in that situation?
<masber> good afternoon, I have a problem were collectl is not picking up my nvme drives
<gioan> 2 year ago i can changes anythings with .sh file
<masber> any idea?
<gioan> what is crontab ?
<ganbat> cuddlesquid tl-wn8200nd
<gioan> please further crontab information
<cuddlesquid> gioan: its a job scheduler, you said you wanted auto start .sh script right?
<gioan> yes
<ganbat> how to tl-wn8200nd insatlling
<cuddlesquid> ganbat: its been a while since ive actually installed wifi adapters, ubuntu should already configure for one like that, a tp-link, what version of ubuntu are you using...
<gioan> .sh file of MACOS themes and icon for ubuntu 16.04
<cuddlesquid> did you check to make sure tl-wn8200nd is supported by linux ?
<cuddlesquid> gioan: i dont know anyting about mac.. sorry
<kenrin> What does the .sh file do ?  Does it just unpack into theme dir ?
<kenrin> Running random scripts is pretty sketchy.  There is plenty of legitimate PPAs for macbuntu themes
<masber> no one? I don't have this issue on centos so this is a ubuntu config thing
<Howie69> Missed the question
<masber> Howie69, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1002242/collectl-is-not-recognising-my-nvme-drives
<Howie69> Is md running?
<Howie69> iirc, there used to be a mdstat command or maybe /proc/mdstat or /proc/mdstatus
<Howie69> (cat those)
<lordcirth_> masber, --dskfilt might be relevant
<Howie69> Yep.  I'm rusty.
<lordcirth> masber, there's a guy here who implies that setting collectl.conf fixes it: https://sourceforge.net/p/collectl/discussion/696865/thread/24979ba5/
<masber> lordcirth_, yes I saw that they didn't specify which fixes... I also checked collectl documentation about the config file and could not find anything
<masber> lordcirth, I also tried collectl -sD --dskfilt nvme0n1 which didn't work
<masber> lordcirth, this works in centos out of the box. I checked the configuration files and they both same on ubuntu and centos
<masber> so it has to be something else
<masber> something specific in ubuntu
<lordcirth> masber, is the version of collectl the same?
<masber> good point, let me check
<Howie69> lordcirth: beat me to it
<masber> centos --> collectl V4.3.0-1 (zlib:2.061,HiRes:1.9725) : ubuntu --> collectl V4.0.4-1 (zlib:2.068,HiRes:1.9726) so ubuntu is slightly more recent
<masber> ah no sorry
<masber> centos is more recent
<masber> that may explain
<Howie69> masber: upgrade to 17.10
<TJ-> masber: try adding this line to /etc/collectl.conf   DiskFilter = /cciss/c\d+d\d+ |hd[ab] | sd[a-z]+ |dm-\d+ |xvd[a-z] |fio[a-z]+ | vd[a-z]+ |emcpower[a-z]+ |psv\d+ |nvme\d+n\d /
<masber> TJ-, no luck
<masber> TJ-, sorry it works!
<TJ-> masber: right; it needed the |nvme\d+n\d / pattern match to match the device naming in /proc/diskstats
<masber> yep
<masber> I hate performance tests!
<totalconfusion42> Hey #ubuntu . I'm having a problem that's making me tear my hair out. It seems like my update server or PPA list is broken. I get the error "Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use." when I run sudo apt-get update . I've tried deleting everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d . I've also tried running the command sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* . Nothing works. When "Be
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | totalconfusion42
<ubottu> totalconfusion42: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: wich ubuntu version are you on, and what kind of ppa's did you add to your system?
<funyun> hi. i am running ubuntu on a proxmox vm. everytime i reboot the vm, i have to edit /etc/resolv.conf from 127.0.0.53 to 8.8.8.8. is this a ubuntu or proxmox problem? if ubuntu, anyone know how to solve it?
<nacc> funyun: the former is sytemd-resolved
<nacc> funyun: you don't need to change it each time
<nacc> funyun: and i believe you can tell systemd-resolved to use 8.8.8.8
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: thanks for the help! I've recently installed google-chrome-stable then tried to install deluge torrent client, so I'm guessing one of those two broke it. Before that I've had Ethereum wallet's PPA not much more. It's a pretty recent system for me
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: what is !ppapurge
<totalconfusion42> is that a command?
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: I'm on the latest Ubuntu version, 17.04
<funyun> nacc: nice. any idea how?
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: 17.04 is end of life, you sure your not on 17.10?
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: yeah just checked
<totalconfusion42> hmmmm, I might of used an old image
<totalconfusion42> would that explain my ppa/update issues?
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: I'm running 16.04 on my laptop and apt-get is fine
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: 17.04 is a non-LTS version and now end of life, meaning not supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: that means also repos or updates
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: is 16.04 any different?
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: how can I update my installation without formatting my computer? I'm deep in the country on a solar set up and I don't have a USB stick :/
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: your on 17.04 or 16.04? you lost me a bit?
<totalconfusion42> laptop is 16.04 - works fine
<totalconfusion42> desktop has the problem and is 17.04
<nacc> totalconfusion42: 16.04 is LTS, 17.04 is nont.
<nacc> *not
<totalconfusion42> ooooo
<totalconfusion42> i see
<totalconfusion42> so am I completely screwed without a USB stick
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: no
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | totalconfusion42
<ubottu> totalconfusion42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<totalconfusion42> thanks ubottu
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: but its also risky to keep using/upgrading your existing eol system
<totalconfusion42> it'll have to do until I'm back in the city
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: the longer you use an eol version, the more chance of security holes
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: understood
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: so what does LTS stand for?
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: long time support
<totalconfusion42> limited time support?
<totalconfusion42> oh
<totalconfusion42> ok
<totalconfusion42> i get it
<trekkie1701c> The next LTS is scheduled for April I think.
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: non-lts is 9months support, its the users choice to use lts or non-lts
<trekkie1701c> LTS is usually best unless you need or want something bleeding edge.
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: I'll have a read of those links ubottu sent me - I guess they'll tell me how to keep this rig going
<trekkie1701c> My servers use LTS, desktop environments are 17.10 due to driver compatibility.
<nacc> trekkie1701c: you can use the HWE stack for that
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: the eolupgrade trigger, can help you still upgrade
<Woodpecker> I have 17.10. 3 monitors. Is it possible to have two of them mirror eachotmer?
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: I'm struggling a bit with this upgrade
<trekkie1701c> There's no particular way to disable nouveau on a live session, is there?
<totalconfusion42> "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager" throws an error - sudo: aptitude: command not found
<trekkie1701c> Try apt
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje:  I'm following this article https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<totalconfusion42> thanks trekkie1701c
<totalconfusion42> hey trekkie1701c
<totalconfusion42> I'm at the section titled "Kernal" which command do I want to run
<totalconfusion42> trekkie1701c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<trekkie1701c> To be honest, I'm not sure.  I've never done an EOL upgrade before
<trekkie1701c> Sorry.  :(
<totalconfusion42> trekkie1701c: ok thanks
<totalconfusion42> lotuspsychje: I'm at the section titled "Kernal" which command do I want to run? - This is the article I'm referencing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: it would be better if you clean installed a supported ubuntu version from topic
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: now you have a scrambled eol system with external ppa's that might be unsafe
<lotuspsychje> totalconfusion42: another way out of this, is loading a new ubuntu iso from your grub, to install
<at[m]> hey everyone
<at[m]> I was trying to update from 14.04 to whatever the latest is and somewhere along the way I got stuck in a libc / kernel update limbo
<at[m]> I can't upgrade to the latest distro because "This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later.  Please upgrade your kernel before installing glibc."
<xromulus> What did you type?
<xromulus> Did you update and dist-upgrade?
<at[m]> let me find it
<at[m]> I did do-release-upgrade
<xromulus> Also are you trying to upgrade to lts?
<at[m]> I don't care for lts
<at[m]> this is more of a sandbox
<xromulus> Is it server or desktop
<at[m]> server
<at[m]> cli only
<xromulus> Did you do this?
<xromulus> https://www.linuxbabe.com/linux-server/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-16-04-server
<at[m]> didn't do the -d flag
<at[m]> but other than that it seems about right
<xromulus> at[m]: I'm not super smart.. sit tight someone might be able to help you
<xromulus> :)
<Flannel> at[m]: What did you do before running do-release-upgrade?
<catalase> anyone have experience with dante?
<catalase> dante-server rather?
<catalase> i've tried this config: https://www.inet.no/dante/doc/1.3.x/config/server.html
<catalase> server is listening on 1080
<catalase> but i am not getting internets
<catalase> firefox went from connection refused, to the connection was reset
<catalase> and logs aren't showing shit
<shin_> hello?
<Sean_McG> hi :)
<lotuspsychje> Sean_McG: welcome, what can we do for you
<viju> How do I add and use IPA (phonetic characters)? I am using Ubuntu 16.04
<Sean_McG> lotuspsychje: for the moment, nothing special
<Sean_McG> actually what is the proper way to add GPG keys so that apt source does not complain about public signatures?
<lotuspsychje> !gpg | Sean_McG
<ubottu> Sean_McG: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Zombie> Can anyone reccommend a good utility for the creation of and Management of an internal, non-Public CA?
<R3d_Sky> hello.
<Starcraftmazter> hu'
<Starcraftmazter> my colleague who is also called by my name but definitely not me, he has ubuntu 16.10 and he wants to upgrade but it tells him that it cant connect to the server to update packages / reload packages
<Starcraftmazter> any advice?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Starcraftmazter> lotuspsychje: says service unavailable :(
<Sean_McG> sounds like you have no connection to the Internet, or perhaps a firewall or filtering proxy in the way?
<Starcraftmazter> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Starcraftmazter> Sean_McG: i think the site is just intermittedly 503ing
<lost-> is there any command to count how many emails I have in my mail inbox?
<hanhongbo> hi
<diskin> lost-, where is your mailbox?
<JoeLlama> okay I'm looking for a utility that will do file transfers with verification between drives.  Something with a GUI would be nice.  Anyone? :)
<lost-> using 'mail' ssh command
<JoeLlama> coping files with Verify? anyone know of a decent utility?
<diskin> lost-, AFAIK, "mail" command can handle many mailbox types, both local and remote. What type of mailbox are you using?
<lost-> postfix
<diskin> lost-, https://serverfault.com/a/289177 - is it what you want?
<lankanmon> hey guys, so I am running 17.10 and I logged in today and my desktop looks like this: http://oi67.tinypic.com/2dqtyk3.jpg
<lankanmon> the bar that goes on the top and the left is now at the bottom... how did this happen?
<lankanmon> is this a setting?
<lost-> diskin yess, thank you!
<diskin> lankanmon, can you drag it to the top?
<lankanmon> diskin: no, I tried that...
<lankanmon> it seems to be on purpose as it replaces both the side and top menus
<diskin> lankanmon, try gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<lankanmon> diskin: before I do that, do you know how it may have happend. I don't hate it, I just wanted to know if it is a setting
<diskin> lankanmon, agree. let's wait for others then :)
<lotuspsychje> lankanmon: that doesnt look like 17.10
<lankanmon> lotuspsychje: here's another image: https://imgur.com/r5Dm0Pz
<diskin> lankanmon, https://askubuntu.com/questions/132786/how-can-i-move-the-top-panel-to-the-bottom-in-gnome-3
<diskin> ah, so it's Cinnamon
<lankanmon> what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> lankanmon: that looks more like a gnome classic then gnome3
<lankanmon> interesting...
<lankanmon> is that an option in settings?
<lankanmon> where would I be able to find that?
<lotuspsychje> lankanmon: how about you tell us first how you installed ubuntu and what else you did?
<mst89> looks like a highly customized gnome3 to me
<lankanmon> honestly, I just downlnloaded and installed as usuall. It lookes like regular know until I logged in right now...
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<hanabishi> hope good days to everyone
 * jordila it's Dropbox Desktop app at his ubuntu says... "Can't sync not enough disk free disk space"
<jordila> ...^^ ( before dropping onto Dropbox forums ) ... how come that an App is claiming "not enough disk space" , while 'df -h' shows '3,2 G' available ?
<jordila> what am i missing ?
<surveyor3> Hello!
<surveyor3> Can I ask you how much ram does Gnome use in Ubuntu 17.10?
<surveyor3> mine is using 900 MiB
<pizzaburger> Hi! Is there a way to download bot-sent files while using a web-based irc client?
 * jordila solve ^^ :-)
<lotuspsychje> !warez | pizzaburger
<ubottu> pizzaburger: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<surveyor3> I mean can you check how much ram is using gnome-shell in your PC? Is it normal that mine is using 900 MiB?
<lotuspsychje> surveyor3: gnome is bit more heavy then unity for use
<lotuspsychje> surveyor3: htop to see whats going on
<lotuspsychje> surveyor3: are you logged into wayland or xorg?
<surveyor3> xorg quite surely
<surveyor3> lotspsychje:
<surveyor3> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok
<maret> hi everyone, i am connecting to server through ssh . I've run command to start an ongoing process. If I cancel ssh connection does the process also stops?
<diskin> you need to use "screen" command for such cases
<maret> diskin, ok thanks i will take a look
<hateball> !screen | maret
<ubottu> maret: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> it took me hours to figure out all the quirks of systemd but now I definitely know more
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> however, it also sprouted a certain hate for systemd... lol
<ssarah> I'm inside my home machine with ssh. If I would have logged in using a shell it would have automounted my partitions. How do I do this via ssh?
<dreamlinux-user> @Fire-Dragon-DoL, I would like to see it as an extension for init
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I still struggle to understand the whole startup. There is init.d, systemd, but there is also the `rc` script which i don't remember the exact name
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> oh and there is the `service` command
<dreamlinux-user> This is just for sysvinit backwards compatibility if I remember it right..
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> yeah I guessed it was because of that
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> still, very confusing
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> and the instructions on web are so updated
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I didn't know systemd was the one that should be used
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I like the dependency and grouping system though
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> that will simplify my server setup a lot
<causative> ssarah, what partition is it not mounting?
<ssarah> all of them. normally on a graphical login they all mount
<ssarah> or they mount as i click on them in thunar
<causative> you can say "sudo mount -a" to mount what is in /etc/fstab
<ssarah> if i run thunar through ssh -X it will tell me im not authorized. if i run sudo thunar it will not list the partitions
<ducasse> ssarah: as long as they are listed in fstab, all your filesystems should be mounted either way
<ssarah> they are not listed in fstad
<ssarah> im using xubuntu, mind you
<causative> you can say "sudo mount /dev/<some device> /<path>/<to>/<mount"
<ssarah> causative, i know, but like i said, on a graphical login it will list all available partitions and then mount them for you (after you  if you click on them via the desktop or thunar i believe)
<hateball> ssarah: are these fuse-mounted things?
<ssarah> im using thunar remotely via ssh -X
<ilfpott_> hey
<ilfpott_> how od I oopoen README.md file
<ilfpott_> .md has strange code
<ilfpott_> it's markdown
<ilfpott_> language
<daumie> We can't get you ilfpott_ . What's the issue? Shed more light.
<ssarah> ilfpott_, apt-cache search markdown <- pick one ? :)
<ssarah> hateball, I'm not sure what your question means.
<hateball> ssarah: I mean that if you log in graphically, click say... an NTFS-partition, that'll use fuse to mount the partition in your user context and not using fstab
<ssarah> i have no idea what the standard behaviour on xubuntu is
<hateball> ssarah: and so it would not get auto-mounted when you log in through a non-graphical shell
<ssarah> so hateball, can i trigger the fuse mount via shell ?
<hateball> ssarah: sure, "fusermount"
<hateball> ssarah: likely there is a config saved for it that autoruns on GUI session start
<ssarah> $ fusermount: missing mountpoint argument
<hateball> yes, you'd need to know what and where to mount, hence why I said there's probably a config saved by the GUI that you could look at
<Ben64> or just add em to fstab
<ssarah> you happen to know where that file is?
<hateball> That works also :D
<hateball> ssarah: Sorry no, I use KDE with kio, it's not the same as gnome or xfce which uses gvfs I think?
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I tried to update mariadb on ubuntu 14.04. After the update, maria wouldn't start.
<hateball> but like Ben64 says, make a permanent mount in /etc/fstab and it doesnt matter where you login from
<Shawn|C2Duo> howdy
<bobdobbs> Now when I try to do 'service mysql start', the prompt just hangs
<Shawn|C2Duo> are apt-get update zesty updates done with?
<ssarah> doing a grep -r fusermount on my home
<bobdobbs> I've got a feeling that I might have more thatn on mysql client installed. How can I check this?
<ssarah> bobdobbs, try service mysql status or go do a tail -f on the log file
<bobdobbs> ssarah: at one terminal, I'm trying to start it. From the other term 'service mysql status' returns "post-start process 13548"
<bobdobbs> ssarah: I'll check the log file. (last time I checked it was pretty bare)
<bobdobbs> /var/log/mysql.err is empty.
<bobdobbs> ssarah: I'll see what else is happening in the log directory
<ssarah> I think you should also ask for help in #mariadb
<bobdobbs> ssarah: sure thing. But I suspect that this is an ubuntu admin issue
<ducasse> Shawn|C2Duo: zesty is eol, you need to upgrade to artful
<bobdobbs> ssarah: there's another dir: 'var/log/mysql'.  It has a sing file: error.log. That log just shows a successful shutdown
<bobdobbs> nothing really there: https://hastebin.com/xusaziwune.pl
<Shawn|C2Duo> I had an upgrade window, but its gone
<ducasse> bobdobbs: did you update from the ubuntu repos?
<Shawn|C2Duo> I had to restart
<Shawn|C2Duo> now whenever I run sudo apt-get upgrade it gives 404s
<ssarah> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19299950/mysql-terminated-with-status-1 <-see if anything useful in the answers here
<ssarah> bobdobbs, ^
<bobdobbs> oh wait. this might be something: So no one prompt I tried to do 'service mysql restart'. That prompt is hanging, but it does show: "stop: Unknown instance"
<bobdobbs> ssarah, ducasse I'll check....
<ducasse> Shawn|C2Duo: you can use do-release-upgrade
<Shawn|C2Duo> ah ty
<ssarah> nothing about fusermount on my home. I guess I'll just use mount
<ssarah> Sucks.
<ducasse> bobdobbs: what's the output of 'apt-cache policy mariadb-server' - can you pastebin it?
<bobdobbs> ducasse: oh. I don't think I did. I followed the instructions on this page: http://sharadchhetri.com/2014/11/15/install-mariadb-server-10-0-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/
<bobdobbs> ducasse: sure thing...
<snowweb> hello
<bobdobbs> ducasse: https://hastebin.com/gecekecibe.rb
<ducasse> bobdobbs: that's a third-party repo, those packages aren't supported here
<bobdobbs> oh crap
<Shawn|C2Duo> I thought I was using an LTS distro
<Shawn|C2Duo> is lubuntu 17.04 LTS done with?
<ducasse> Shawn|C2Duo: no, 17.04 is not an lts - 16.04 is the latest lts
<Shawn|C2Duo> oh oops
<ssarah> bobdobbs, if it's not a production database or if you have a provisioning script, consider doing an apt-get purge for all the sql/mariadb packages and then redoing the installation
<bobdobbs> ssarah: it's a production host :/
<bobdobbs> ssarah, ducasse should I remove the packages without purging, remove the repos, add the proper repos, and then re-install/reconfigure ?
<bobdobbs> I've backed up the databases. But I'd prefer to leave them in place
<ssarah> try the stuff on that stackoverflow first
<ssarah> like running mysqld directly
<bobdobbs> ssarah: which SO/
<ssarah> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19299950/mysql-terminated-with-status-1 <- posted it above
<bobdobbs> sorry. missed it. thanks
<ssarah> also check the stuff inside the /etc/init.d/mysqlsomething file . to see what command is being called when you do a service restart
<ssarah> you can try doing an strace command
<ssarah> it's a game now, not sure if it will take less time than just redoing the whole thing. good luck
<bobdobbs> debugging with strace is a little beyond, I'm afraid
<ssarah> sometimes strace command will print out errors that are not being logged anywhere
<bobdobbs> ssarah: running from command line shows me something interesting: https://hastebin.com/ebuxipehex.sql
<bobdobbs> line 16
<bobdobbs> could be a conf issue?
<Shawn|C2Duo> on an ssd, can a system upgrade go fast?
<ssarah> bobdobbs, looks like it, your old config is not compatible with the newer version. try removing that line. maybe another one will make it fail after
<tomreyn> Shawn|C2Duo: it can go faster
<ssarah> but keep checking :)
<tomreyn> Shawn|C2Duo: if you're comparing to classic HDDs
<bobdobbs> ssarah: hunting down the line in the conf files now
<Shawn|C2Duo> it said a few ours
<Shawn|C2Duo> hours
<ducasse> Shawn|C2Duo: depends on line speed etc
<tomreyn> Shawn|C2Duo: those estimations are not very precise, it's difficult t guess this correctly.
<Shawn|C2Duo> it a;ready downloaded
<Shawn|C2Duo> its in the install segment now
<ssarah> Shawn|C2Duo, ssd's have their own firmware, sometimes only updatable through windows. also, updating the mobo will make it go faster
<ssarah> only after these two steps should you focos on the OS
<tomreyn> Shawn|C2Duo: then it'll likely be less than 2 hours. but there, too, it depends on how many packages you have installed (and which ones).
<Shawn|C2Duo> o.O
<Shawn|C2Duo> 2 hours even on ssd?
<tomreyn> Shawn|C2Duo: "likely [..] less than 2 hours" is what i wrote.
<Shawn|C2Duo> less than an hour?
<Shawn|C2Duo> perhaps?
<tomreyn> perhaps
<ducasse> ssarah: he's running an eol os, so he needs to upgrade it
<ssarah> ducasse, ah, the do-release-upgrade thing. Yeh it takes a while.
<ducasse> Shawn|C2Duo: it usually takes about 10-15 minutes on my desktop
<tomreyn> Shawn|C2Duo: in case you are comparing this to upgrades of say... windows, keep in mind that windows only upgrades the OS and some core packages. what you are doing right now is an upgrade of both the OS and all installed applications.
<bobdobbs> ssarah, ducasse: that did it. Thanks both. A line in an older conf file prevented the newer client from working
<Shawn|C2Duo> ah
<ssarah> bobdobbs, no problem buddy
<bobdobbs> ssarah: I'll let this host limp along for now. On a quiet weekend I'll fix the repos issue.
<ssarah> bobdobbs, there's no problem with the repo being the official one from mariadb. As long as they support the OS/version.
<ssarah> you'll just loose support from ubuntu/debian itself.
 * bobdobbs nods. strokes beard.
<ssarah> but you're supported by someone else
 * bobdobbs remembers that self haz no beard
<Shawn|C2Duo> we need this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNk6-0rDdto
<l0llip0p> Hi! Does one know how to cconfigure snap package's mouse icon? Every time I use application that has been installed with snap-package magager the mouse icon changes to ugly one ?
<Shawn|C2Duo> bobdobbs, no reaction?
<anddam> I keep seeing "trust this device" on my iOS 11.something when connecting the usb cable to my xenial
<anddam> I see reference this being related to changes on iOS side of "USB security" that should be addressed by libimobile, I'm not able to find a specific bug for this
<anddam> is there a way to solve this? the issue is particularly annoying since in iOS 11 trusting requires manually entering the PIN so unplugging/plugging the phone back gets quickly annoying
<anddam> that's too many "annoying", but you get the point
<gagandeep> hello this is my first time logging into an irc channel!
<PCatinean> When an application prints to stdout it has a lot of bash colors for ERROR warning. When logging it to a .log file obviously these are gone, any way one can retrieve them from the log along with the colors?
<lliurex_> f
<lliurex_> sara sal del almacen
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> PCatinean: color escape sequences are typically not saved to logs, try something like CCZE, maybe
<PCatinean> ducasse, before I worry about that how do I print the logs to stdout without robbing the logfile of the content?
<PCatinean> as in read from the logfile to stdout instead of redirect from logfile to stdout
<ducasse> you can just cat the logfile, that shouldn't remove anything
<PCatinean> ducasse, this is for a docker application where logs should be persistent on a volume but constantly printed to stdout as well
<PCatinean> so when one does docker logs container he would get the current logs
<PCatinean> including with follow
<ducasse> not familiar with docker, sorry
<PCatinean> should  make no difference here, stdoud should follow the contents of file.log constantly
<PCatinean> wile file.log should keep the contents
<deem> PCatinean: you could start the service with a tail for the log
<PCatinean> deem, how?
<deem> you append a line to your startup script which contains "tail -f file.log"
<deem> you maybe need to modify some other lines aswell
<daumie> Using Ubuntu:16.04. I'm unable to login past the password prompt screen as the machine freezes. I can't input anything on the password prompt box.
<daumie> Hoe do I resolve this ^^^^^
<daumie> **How
<asceel> ciao
<murii> Hey! Can someone help me out with this?
<murii> https://hastebin.com/oxoteromec.sql
<murii> I can't apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> !zesty | murii time to upgrade
<ubottu> murii time to upgrade: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<murii> damn
<murii> thanks for the info!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<hateball> !eolupgrade | murii
<ubottu> murii: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kingsy> why cant I find the package alsa-lib ? what is the equiv ?
<leeyaa> hello
<cfhowlett> Kingsy, ubuntu 16.04 apt searach alsa-lib https://paste.ubuntu.com/26505608/
<leeyaa> why does update-notifier differ from apt-get when checking for security packages ? https://bpaste.net/show/f3b497515151
<TJ-> !info libasound2 | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-5 (artful), package size 371 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<Kingsy> oh, hm I installed those, but when I run a make on this app I get --> No package 'alsa' found
<Kingsy> so something is missing
<Kingsy> checking for ALSA... no
<Kingsy> however if I type alsa -v I get Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume} so its 100% installed.
<Cheez> tried libsound2-dev
<Kingsy> E: Unable to locate package libsound2-dev
<Kingsy> oh I have it. libasound2-dev
<Cheez> sorry, i suck at typing
<museigen> hello all
<lolbanana> anyone here familiar with LXD?
<leeyaa> is using this one liner a reliable way to pull packages with security updates? apt-get -s dist-upgrade |grep "^Inst" |grep -i securi
<cfhowlett> the -s will only simulate the command not execute
<leeyaa> yes, ill use the output to pull packages and install them
<leeyaa> basically i am going to do something like this: https://bpaste.net/show/464df2912068 replacing update-notifier
<lolbanana> nacc: you about?
<TJ-> leeyaa: can't you just set the target? as in "sudo apt -t=xenial-security upgrade"
<leeyaa> TJ-: hm, yeah i guess i could do that
<leeyaa> will it work on all supported LTS releases ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: --target has been a core part of apt as long back as I can remember, as long as you do <codename>-security it should work
<leeyaa> TJ-: it doesnt pull just security tho
<TJ-> leeyaa: really?
<leeyaa> oh wait, my bad
<TJ-> leeyaa: remember that -security packages also move over to -updates
<leeyaa> i got confused by the The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: part
<leeyaa> TJ-: it differs from apt-get -s dist-upgrade |grep "^Inst" |grep -i securi| wc -l https://bpaste.net/show/240c22678fa1
<leeyaa> doesnt get same # of packages
<leeyaa> as for -updates, does unattented-upgrades process -updates as well ?
<TJ-> leeyaa: unattended can be configured for all or just security I think
<leeyaa> i see
<leeyaa> not sure if i want to install it, my nodes are minimal
<TJ-> leeyaa: in your pastebin, you're limiting to -security, but as I said earlier, security updates migrate over to -updates too. The reason for -security is that archive is directly operated by Canonical so changes there appear immediately, wheres -updates may take some time to show the same packages if system's are using a mirror that doesn't sync frequently
<TJ-> leeyaa: in other words securty fixes go: package > -security and -> -updates but then there can be a delay until all mirrors sync with -updates
<ilfpott_> hey microsoft is evil
<ilfpott_> and so is windows
<cfhowlett> ilfpott_, FUD is unwelcome in this channel - even against other OSs
<ilfpott_> huh?
<ilfpott_> really of
<ilfpott_> what is FUD, anyway
<cfhowlett> !fud | ilfpott_
<ubottu> ilfpott_: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ilfpott_> Oh, so confidence on ubuntu = Fear
<ilfpott_> uncertainty and doubt
<ilfpott_> No
<cfhowlett> the topic is ubuntu suport.  ask your support questions
<ilfpott_> many believe microsoft is evil
<ilfpott_> and i'd talk only with those users
<cfhowlett> it's offtopic here.
<ilfpott_> who share my tinking, and would like a community of interaction with them
<cfhowlett> this isn't that community.
<ilfpott_> No, I would chat only with them not you
<ducasse> this channel isn't the place
<ilfpott_> I am Anti-windows
<Haim> should I use the propietory or free Radeon driver?
<ilfpott_> there is no #Anti_windows channel
<ilfpott_> Haim: use the free one
<ilfpott_> fuck companies, they are Evil.
<ducasse> make your own, then
<Haim> any other non-biased opinions?
<ilfpott_> Foss , is the new way.
<ducasse> and watch the language
<ilfpott_> We are biased towards FOSS
<ilfpott_> That's the whole point of Ubuntu, to be "biased" against closed source restriction
<tomreyn> Haim: whc ubuntu release, and which hardware?
<tomreyn> *which
<ilfpott_> I am absolutely agianst apple, and Microsoft
<Haim> tomreyn: 16.04 Radeon HD 6xxx
<Haim> HD 6790
<tomreyn> Haim: i think there are no compatible / supported proprietary drivers for this hardwar eon 16.04, so it's pretty easy.
<tomreyn> Haim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<hateball> !alis | ilfpott_ you can use this to search for channels that might suit your discussion
<ubottu> ilfpott_ you can use this to search for channels that might suit your discussion: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> Haim : more info here ("before you proceeed"): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ilfpott_> everyone "worships" Mac esp in America
<ilfpott_> Why is that ? Why no one uses Ubuntu?
<Haim> tomreyn: thanks man
<ilfpott_> We need to CS department in Universities to install Ubuntu over windows
<ducasse> ilfpott_: please just stop, you've been told this is the wrong place
<ilfpott_> ubuntu is the best place to promote ubuntu
<ilfpott_> I am not trying to create a controversy here.
<cfhowlett> then stay on topic
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support
<ilfpott_> is there a offtopic "liberal" ubuntu channel, where i can meet like minded community
<hateball> !ot | ilfpott_
<ubottu> ilfpott_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> use !alis as instructed above
<ilfpott_> Are you against Evil Microsoft ducasse cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> I'm against rude poeple who ignore the rules of the community.  and you are the first entry to my 2018 /ignore list
<jk^> hi all, i installed lubuntu withouth check the second checkbox in this image https://goo.gl/images/sJ3f2J i could install that stuff later, but in the package "lubuntu-restricted-extras" it talks about just something This collection of packages includes:
<jk^>  - MP3 and other audio codec software to play various audio formats
<jk^>    (mplayer plugins)
<jk^>  - software to install the Microsoft Web fonts
<jk^>  - the Adobe Flash plugin
<ilfpott_> OMG you are against those who are against MS, this is worse than I thought.
<yacc> Any way on an Intel/Nvidia laptop to power down the nvidia, so it stops heating up the laptop?
<jk^> This software does not include libdvdcss2, and will not let you play
<jk^> encrypted DVDs
<ilfpott_> Looks like whole Linux Community has lost it's pride
<jk^> it doesn't talk about wi-fi and graphics hardware as in the image in the link
<cfhowlett> jk^, no need to quote it all.  what is your question
<hateball> yacc: use nvidia-prime and pick Intel
<cfhowlett> ah.  wifi and graphics are not part of restricted extras jk^
<yacc> hateball, and that powers it down?
<hateball> jk^: for restricted drivers post-install, you'll want to use "ubuntu-drivers"
<hateball> yacc: good question, I don't really know
<jk^> !ubuntu-drivers
<jk^> i'm using lubuntu
<hateball> jk^: it's a command you run in terminal
<jk^> is there a gui way?
<hateball> there are gui frontends for it also, I just dont know what it is in Lubuntu
<ilfpott_> Are there any Real anti - microsoft , Appplen, and company users, like Julian Assange, Julain Assange hates companies, as they are evil.
<jk^> "Software and updates" i guees hateball
<ilfpott_> hateball: you do hate MS?
<ilfpott_> As your name suggests
<hggdh> ilfpott_: please stop
<hateball> jk^: yeah if you have a tab for drivers, that's the same as running ubuntu-drivers
<Dekkard> so, generally, these uefi and firmware updates.. yes or no? Im running 16.04 (?) lts base
<ducasse> Dekkard: expand on that, please?
<cfhowlett> Dekkard, sudo apt dist-upgrade         keeps my system healthy.  ymmv.
<Dekkard> yeah..recently Linus said the intel updates for meltdown and specter were garbage.. i would rather not mess with my firmware and have reboot loops
<Dekkard>  im not running uefi, my lappy is old..
<ilfpott_> Is Radeon a graphics card, that is physical, or is it a software ?
<Dekkard> ilfpott_,  hardware
<ducasse> Dekkard: you're talking about the microcode updates? those were pulled.
<Dekkard> yeah.. but i already installed one..(ack!)
<ducasse> Dekkard: check the version
<hggdh> Dekkard: being pulled means the previous version was released again
<Dekkard> checking...stand by
<ilfpott_> how do we know, which cmd for checking the name of the drivers /
<ducasse> Dekkard: 'apt policy intel-microcode'
<ilfpott_> cfhowlett: why say nothing when on topic
<ilfpott_> Looks like you were never into Ubuntu.
<ilfpott_> With the oopensource movement soon microsoft will die a glorious death, with 10 yeaers
<Dekkard> Installed: 3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu16.04.1
<Dekkard>   Candidate: 3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu16.04.1
<Dekkard> thanks for that btw
<Dekkard> saw some intel memory policy extensions.. in the updater..
<ducasse> Dekkard: that's the previous version, as you can tell from the 'really2017...'
<Dekkard> gonna pull the trigger!!!
<ilfpott_> Ubuntu is using pretty old kernel
<Dekkard> yea.. but im on 4.15
<ilfpott_> Why doesn't ubuntu use the latest kernel ?
<ilfpott_> 4.14
<Dekkard> alpha2
<ducasse> !latest | ilfpott_
<ubottu> ilfpott_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ilfpott_> But the kernel itself say 4.10 is too stable, and well tested, as it's not at all alpha.
<ilfpott_> And arch and Fedora test them well
<ilfpott_> They are not reading the old kernel's code anyway, how could they say, bug fixes
<ducasse> 17.10 uses 4.13, that's not old.
<jimb_> note: I think 4.15 is latest now.
<ilfpott_> But fedora is not bugged any more than ubuntu is.
<ilfpott_> then why 3.xx
<ilfpott_> I use ubutnu 16.04
<ilfpott_> xenial
<ducasse> that also has 4.13 in the hwe packages
<ilfpott_> but in packages
<ilfpott_> not in kernel
<ilfpott_> I joined #openbsd and got criticised , because I didn't knew programming
<ducasse> huh? the 4.13 kernel is available as a package
<ilfpott_> I was abused there , but ubuntu is a simpler system and is more friendly
<ilfpott_> Why is openbsd so hostile to others, and mocks others
<ilfpott_> and calls troll for asking just a simple question ?
<ilfpott_> Here I am allowed to ask simple questions, but is something wrong there
<ducasse> do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<ilfpott_> I had one on #openbsd, and they called me a troll
<ilfpott_> Although here I admit, I am trolling, but still pretty tolerant and liberal community, and i was abused there severall times..
<awani> Hi, My name is Awani Mishra. I'm new and I would like to contribute, can someone get me started?
<ducasse> !contribute | awani
<cfhowlett> !contribute | awani please read
<ubottu> awani: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ubottu> awani please read: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ilfpott_> god bless Ubuntu and curse BSD
<ilfpott_> awani: first learn baash, and ssh,iptables,etc, and C and then contribute
<ilfpott_> and also the ubuntu ppa package management system
<awani> Thanks :)
<ilfpott_> ubuntu was the first operating system, that I begain with , and then shifted to arch
<ilfpott_> arch is what I love now, but ubuntu will always remain my first Love
<ilfpott_> although forgotten love
<ilfpott_> and windows willl always remain my Sexual Abuser, I will never foorget the unpleasant windows I use for 6 years
<ilfpott_> I wish I just earlier `escaped` from the shadow of windows, but no one was there to guide me
<ilfpott_> That's one reason why I hate it so much, and mac
<ilfpott_> I regret not knowing about Linux earlier
<ducasse> again, do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> ilfpott_, one doesn't have to hate windows in order to like using linux
<ducasse> in fact, doing so is rather childish
<BluesKaj> ducasse, +1  :-)
<seiburii> *agrees with BluesKaj*
<ilfpott_> doing what?
<ilfpott_> My computer science education professors are idiots, and taught mr everything on windows
<ilfpott_> I think in US too windows is used, for "computer" edu
<seiburii> sounds as though ilfpott is being poetic :). The indoctrination is strong with Windows to be sure.
<seiburii> though*
<blingrang> The best os in the world is the one which the user know how to use. For most its Windows.
<ilfpott_> haha, Ubuntu is "easier" than windows, a survey was done to old people who never used computers in their life, and almost all said Ubuntu's UI is much more friendly and 'easy'
<ilfpott_> I knew nothing, ssh,iptables, vpn server, web server, .. nothing
<BluesKaj> for most windows is what runs all computers, there's no awareness of it as an operating system, it just does what they need
<ilfpott_> I didn't even knew what the heck is a server
<leeyaa> liefer: i learned most from gentoo, ubuntu is not that good for learning purposes
<ilfpott_> and I used to ask strange quesstions like where is the internet's data stored, or what is internet
<ilfpott_> leeyaa: It's the first step to Linux
<leeyaa> liefer: if i have to recommend a distro to someone who starts now, i would recommend a distro where you build everything yourself
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leeyaa> sorry
<hggdh> ilfpott
<ilfpott_> I had abusive experience with windows hggdh
<gracious1> ilfpott, that's very interesting. Do you have a link to the survey?
<ilfpott_> and my computer education suffered a lot
<ilfpott_> gracious1: no I read some article ages a ago
<gracious1> Do you remember which GNU/Linux distro was mentioned in the article? I would imagine some distros are more beginner-friendly than others.
<ducasse> "i read it on the internets, so it must be true"
<jimb_> ducasse, Please stop quoting Abraham Lincoln
<gracious1> Ducasse, that means that our minds are being controlled by nanobots who are the true leaders of the Deep State.
<gracious1> Of course, this would explain The CW.
<Dekkard> lol
 * Dekkard recommends slackware to people who want to learn..but not be tortured
<ilfpott_> As computers are getting more and more advance, will computers achieve super intelligence ? And take over the world ?
<ilfpott_> I am in offtopic
<ilfpott_> channel of ubuntu , I am leaving here ducasse
<JoeLlama> anyone in here use CrystalHD?
<TJ-> JoeLlama: the hardware decoder card?
<JoeLlama> why yes, TJ-
<JoeLlama> I have a bunch of them I love them when they work
<TJ-> JoeLlama: I have one - mini-PCIe - but not sure which laptop it's in
<JoeLlama> On "little machines" they do amazing things
<JoeLlama> VLC supports it under linux from what I understand
<TJ-> JoeLlama: oh, it's in a crate now, but yes, very useful for accelerating decoding
<JoeLlama> I will install ubuntu on a 64 bitter soon (1.83 GHz 2G RAM)
<JoeLlama> oh nice (:
<JoeLlama> in a crate?
<nemesys> if you wanna see the matrix, install arch linux
<TJ-> !info libcrystalhd3
<JoeLlama> I bought a small pile of them on eBay
<ubottu> libcrystalhd3 (source: crystalhd): Crystal HD Video Decoder (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19-12 (artful), package size 49 kB, installed size 149 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<JoeLlama> oOo :)
<TJ-> JoeLlama: from that git-version string above, it looks like it's not been touched since 2011
<JoeLlama> yup!
<JoeLlama> me neither :(
<JoeLlama> I need a g/f
<TJ-> !info firmware-crystalhd
<ubottu> Package firmware-crystalhd does not exist in artful
<JoeLlama> oops
<TJ-> !info firmware-crystalhd xenial
<ubottu> firmware-crystalhd (source: firmware-crystalhd): Crystal HD Video Decoder (firmware). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0~git20120110.fdd2f19-1 (xenial), package size 2218 kB, installed size 6322 kB
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> well I know that GOM player supports it and VLC supports it under linux from what I understand
<JoeLlama> GOM is kind of a weird but powerful player from korea
<JoeLlama> korean software is a little weird :/
<JoeLlama> CrystalHD does not support all video formats however
<JoeLlama> but it's nice to be able to watch a video on an Intel Atom N270 (32 bit)
<JoeLlama> 1.6 GHz
<JoeLlama> I learned yesterday NOT to put one of those computers on a matress (bed) it over heated and the video shut down (ubuntu kept going)
<JoeLlama> but I let it cool down for like 3 minutes and it was fine after that
<JoeLlama> no CrystalHD in that box however
<JoeLlama> Intel Atom is not very effective under windows but under linux it rox :) at least enough, it rox
<JoeLlama> windows needs at least a couple of cores....  Intel Atom only has one
<JoeLlama> well wait...
<JoeLlama> intel atom n270 and n470 and others.., haven't researched all of them
<JoeLlama> what is up TJ-? tell me something about ubuntu that is cool
<JoeLlama> I am into saving old PCs (notebooks) from chinese recycling plants...  I literally buy and save them just before they ship to china
<TJ-> JoeLlama: this is a support channel; there is #ubuntu-offtopic for unrelated chat
<JoeLlama> *sigh* I know but we are the only two talking atm so I try to take the opportunity...  but o k
<JoeLlama> no one talks on those "other" channels
<bobeo> o/
<bobeo> I keep getting an error on one of my servers, apt key verification failed.
<bobeo> what does this actually mean?
<JoeLlama> so then a support question...  is anyone here into IoT under linux?
<anddam> why does   dd if=/dev/urandom of=foo bs=1G count=1   only result in    33554431 bytes (34 MB, 32 MiB) copied, 0.182629 s, 184 MB/s    ?
<anddam>   /dev/random stops at 88 kB
<ducasse> JoeLlama: questions that start with "is anyone.." tends to not get answered
<hggdh> JoeLlama: no, this is not a support question.
<JoeLlama> oh :(
<hggdh> bobeo: that one of the keys apt needs to verify a package is missing
<mmarconm> how i use username from gdm login ?
<mmarconm> hide username from gdm login
<nacc> lolbanana: am now
<ducasse> mmarconm: take a look here - https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/43367/how-to-hide-certain-users-from-gdm-logon-list/
<mmarconm> ducasse: thanks
<bobeo> hggdh: how do you know what key you need, or how do you identify which key its looking for that it cant find?
<hggdh> bobeo: it is probable apt would state which package failed key verification. Then you need to find out where the package came from (which repository)
<bobeo> hggdh: I know which repo, I have been able to identify that. but I dont know how to identify the key itself, can you tell me how? where would I look?
<hggdh> bobeo: you can try a sudo apt-key list to see which keys in have in
<Ghostbowl> hey I have a question about running shell scripts
<Ghostbowl> can somebody help me out?
<JimBunbtu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ghostbowl> I want to know how to open tmux in a shell script and then issue commands within the tmux window
<Ghostbowl> I found this tutorial https://superuser.com/questions/492266/run-or-send-a-command-to-a-tmux-pane-in-a-running-tmux-session/492549#492549
<Ghostbowl> or I mean advice
<Ghostbowl> but I don't really understand it
<JimBunbtu> what you want to use is the `tmux new-session -d -s <name> <command>` command...
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, then you can talk to that session later via something like `tmux send-keys -t <name> <keys>`
<Ghostbowl> what do you mean jim?
<Ghostbowl> what does the t flag do?
<JimBunbtu> I may not be remembering, but I think that tells tmux what session name to send the command to
<TJ-> anddam: urandom/random exhausted entropy, so need more.
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, confirmed, that says what session is to be commanded.
<Ghostbowl> ok I want it to press ctrl-b and then d, would that be tmux new-session -ds -s <ctrl> <b> <d>
<Ghostbowl> how do I turn off the purple text
<Ghostbowl> with the people joining, it's really distracting
<ducasse> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ducasse> btw, we don't know what your client shows in purple
<Ghostbowl> quassel
<Ghostbowl> it says right click on the buffer
<Ghostbowl> what's a buffer
<Ghostbowl> lol
<Ghostbowl> nevermind, I figured it out
<TJ-> Ghostbowl: you could use "tmux  detach-client -t <client>" (or "tmux detach-client -s <session>") rather than send the Ctrl+B d sequence
<Ghostbowl> oh
<calico_> How can I increase the size of the swap file on 17.10? Once my 1.4GB swap gets full, my laptop becomes unresponsive
<Ghostbowl> what does the <client> mean?
<TJ-> Ghostbowl: the identifier for the client, shown by list-clients
<kostkon> calico_, how much ram have you got
<Ghostbowl> but ctrl+b, d is for tmux itself
<calico_> kostkon, 4 gigs
<Ghostbowl> does it still apply then?
<Ghostbowl> this is the shell script I made
<Ghostbowl> https://pastebin.com/J70Aaug7
<Ghostbowl> it's to install a cpu miner
<Ghostbowl> I'm playing around with an old pc and I thought it would be fun
<JimBunbtu> I think it's more norm now to shebang with #!/usr/bin/env bash          although, I may being critical to suggest this.
<nacc> JimBunbtu: shouldn't be necessary in Ubuntu (although not wrong)
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, I suggest you change the last 4 lines to this simpler version... tmux new-session -d -s cpuMiner "cd cupminer-multi && ./cpuminer --algo=scrypt:2048 -o (pool) -u (addres)"
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, That way you start a detached session that is running your desired program... no need to open an attached session only to detach after starting your command.
<llusato> hello
<llusato> bye
<Ghostbowl> oh ok
<Ghostbowl> that makes sense
<Ghostbowl> now it looks like this https://pastebin.com/deU11p17
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, I think you need to put the double-quotes (") back in at the end
<at[m]> ok, so if I'm on a fresh 14.04 install and want to upgrade to the latest and greatest distro, what's The Right Way to do it?
<Ghostbowl> oh ok I did
<JimBunbtu> !eolupgrade | at[m]
<ubottu> at[m]: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ghostbowl> would this work for a cloud server?
<Ghostbowl> like a customization script/user data
<ducasse> at[m]: do you want 16.04 lts or 17.10?
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, sure. I think it needs error catching though... i.e., you assume the build command works and such without checking exit codes on anything
<Ghostbowl> what's error catching?
<JimBunbtu> Error catching, loosely put, is where your script doesn't assume one command has worked before moving on to the next command.
<Ghostbowl> is that like sh -e ?\
<at[m]> thanks, JimBunbtu
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, in-complete example... `if [ $? != 0 ]; then`
<at[m]> I swear my nickname is pg-13... it's actually ".at" on riot.im but I guess linked to freenode it turns into at[m]
<at[m]> ducasse: I want 17.10
<calico_> Last night I wanted to try out the default Ubuntu gnome on my Kubuntu installation. I ended up not liking it. My laptop still boots at around 900mb, while after I installed Kubuntu it was more like 600mb. What else, besides the following commands which I have already ran, can I do in order to remove Gnome COMPLETELY?   So far I have done this --- "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop",     "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome",       "sudo apt-get
<calico_> install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-restricted-extras",         "sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop|grep Depends:|sed s/Depends:\ // |sed s/,//|xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge",         "sudo apt-get autoremove",          sudo apt-get remove gnome-*
<Ghostbowl> how do I apply that?
<Squarism> is there any initiative to transfer browser desktop notifications to OS notification system?
<ducasse> at[m]: you can easily upgrade to 16.04, then probably do a manual upgrade to 17.10
<Ghostbowl> the build command doesn't really ask anything
<Ghostbowl> like I haven't seen it fail
<Ghostbowl> do you have any experience with any cloud services?
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, I was referring to the build command only as an example, in general it's good to check exit codes in general, but again, I am probably being a bit critical. If you don't want to go through the hassle of adding the exit code checking, the other advice I would offer is to consolidate your multiple apt-get installs to a single command at the start, basically add 'git' and 'tmux' to your bigger installation command
<JimBunbtu> I have experience with a few, including Digital Ocean and AWS to name the bigger ones
<lolbanana> nacc: my lxd container gets no ip address with that command use you suggested. Any advice?
<Ghostbowl> that sounds good, but how would that look?
<JimBunbtu> sudo apt-get -y install automake autoconf pkg-config libcurl4-openssl-dev libjansson-dev libssl-dev libgmp-dev make g++ git tmux
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, then remove the other lines where you installed git and tmux individually
<calico_> Also, How can I increase the size of the swap file on 17.10? Once my 1.4GB swap gets full, my laptop becomes unresponsive
<visip> calico_: http://opensource.exposed
<visip> err
<visip> calico_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/178712/how-to-increase-swap-space
<calico_> visip, thank you, proceeding :)  Was not able to find it on my own, Googling..
<visip> np. yea the ubuntu forums are a wonderful source. theres almost always an answer and if not... something that will lead you to one.
<calico_> visip, root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/fasthdd/swapfile.img bs=6144 count=1M
<calico_> dd: failed to open '/media/fasthdd/swapfile.img': No such file or directory
<nacc> lolbanana: sorry i've totally lost context
<nacc> lolbanana: you may get better help in #lxcontainers
<lolbanana> nacc: I am still trying to get the containers to show up on my local NAT network
<visip> calico_: touch /media/fasthdd/swapfile.img
<visip> calico_: then run
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, quick example - https://pastebin.com/6u5dAWj0
<tomreyn> the directory is probably not there, dd would create the file if writable
<nacc> lolbanana: ah ok, yeah swtich channel (I'm also there)
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, last line "tasksToRun" should be "tasksToBeRun"
<calico_> visip, that path from the top voted guide seems wrong to me, but I have no idea how to correct it
<calico_> touch: cannot touch '/media/fasthdd/swapfile.img': No such file or directory
<visip> Are you running LVM?
<tomreyn> calico_: just create it at /swapfile.img or /home/swapfile.img instead
<visip> calico_: can you fun gparted and see what your swap partition?
<visip> ^
<calico_> visip, I can't see a swap partition using KDE's partition editor
<visip> calico_: touch /media/swapfile.img
<visip> the /media/fasthdd folder doesnt exist
<visip> You could, i guess.. just create the folders and then create the file in the correct older
<visip> calico_: mkdir /media/fasthdd
<calico_> I already have a swap file in the root directory, should I still run the suggested command at  /home/swapfile.img
<visip> calico_: touch /media/fasthdd/swapfile.img
<Ghostbowl> @JimBunbtu thanks for the example
<visip> create a new one next to it. make it larger and follow the same instructions
<calico_> Okay, let me try :)
<visip> youll basically be removing the old one once you can affirm that the new one is in use
<visip> All it is a disc location that the is set aside so the kernal can dump stale memory to disc for later semi-immediate use (super generalexplanation)
<JimBunbtu> Ghostbowl, you are welcome.
<calico_> root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~# mkswap /home/swapfile2.img
<calico_> mkswap: /home/swapfile2.img: insecure permissions 0644, 0600 suggested.
<calico_> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 6 GiB (6442446848 bytes)
<calico_> no label, UUID=b0e30b0e-3cb0-4b8b-845d-27c6caf8a5bb
<calico_>  
<calico_> is this an error message?
<visip> no, its a suggestion to run chmod 0600 /home/swapfile2.img
<MonkeyDust> calico_  to see what 'label' means, run   lsblk -f
<calico_> visip, I am back. Right, so I ran chmod 600 /home/swapfile2.img and I will follow through the guide then
<visip> great
<calico_> So now fstab looks like this: /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0       0
<calico_> wait..
<calico_> line 1 - /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0       0
<calico_> line 2 - /home/swapfile2.img swap swap sw 0 0
<calico_> I don;t know what I should do here https://i.imgur.com/zGdWROO.png
<visip> calico_: swapon --show
<visip> whats that say
<calico_> What format should I choose here though... or can I just press enter
<visip> just hit henter
<calico_> NAME      TYPE SIZE USED PRIO
<calico_>   /swapfile file 1,4G 2,8M   -1
<calico_> but I haven't activated it yet
<calico_> should I just go for "swapon /home/swapfile2.img" now
<visip> ok
<visip> lets make this more simple
<visip> calico_: remove the /etc/fstab entry for your new sawpfile
<visip> You could but I dont want you too. id rather you keep the current swapfile location now that I think of it
<visip> calico_: remove the /etc/fstab entry for your swapfile location
<calico_> Alright, will remove it now\
<calico_> done
<visip> calico_: swapoff -a
<calico_> root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~# swapoff -a
<calico_> root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~# swapon --show
<calico_> root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~#
<visip> calico_: how much ram do you have on that machine?
<visip> calico_: and do you have that much disk space available?
<calico_> 4gb, I am thinking 6gb swap
<visip> calico_: fallocate -l 6G /swapfile
<calico_> Or even more if that would be useful
<visip> 1:1 is generally all you need
<visip> but a little over is fine
<visip> lets stick with 6G
<calico_> right, so I ran fallocate -l 6G /swapfile
<visip> no errors?
<visip> calico_: mkswap /swapfile
<visip> calico_: swapon /swapfile
<calico_> nope, root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~# mkswap /swapfile
<calico_> mkswap: /swapfile: warning: wiping old swap signature.
<calico_> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 6 GiB (6442446848 bytes)
<visip> calico_: swapon --show
<visip> link me a pic or pastbin of that
<calico_> no output on swapon --show
<calico_> I havent ran swapon /swapfile yet
<visip> oh
<visip> yea do that
<calico_> root@calico-ThinkPad-T430:~# swapon --show
<calico_> NAME      TYPE SIZE USED PRIO
<calico_>  /swapfile file   6G   0B   -1
<visip> sick nasty
<visip> cat /etc/fstab
<visip> is the /swapfile entry still in there?
<calico_> visip, https://i.imgur.com/6hXgglD.png
<visip> great you should be good to go
<visip> Now, if you want to tune your swapspace: Is this a server or desktop?
<calico_> laptop:)
<dumblonde> how are you?
<visip> calico_: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<calico_> visip, 60
<visip> calico_: /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure
<dumblonde> how are you guys
<visip> calico_: cat /proc/sys/vm/vfs_cache_pressure
<dumblonde> is anyone here
<calico_> visip, 100
<dumblonde> how do i ssh into server
<visip> calico_: those are alright settings
<visip> you should be good to go dude
<Mathisen> dumblonde, ssh foo.bar.ip.to.server
<MonkeyDust> dumblonde  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<calico_> visip, nice nice, your approach was a fair bit simpler. I have a widget on my desktop for my memory usage, can I just log on and off so it refreshes, or a reboot...
<visip> whichever. a reboot might be nice to prove to you that it all worked
<calico_> brb
<visip> kk
<calico_> Well, I rebooted successfully, so I guess it's all good! Only my desktop widget seems to be confused and it still says 0b.
<visip> that might be an issue
<visip> calico_: free -h
<visip> calico_: swapon --show
<visip> calico_: cat /proc/swaps
<visip> calico_: grep 'Swap' /proc/meminfo
<visip> Look for signs of life in those commands
<calico_> https://i.imgur.com/CudcBfa.png
<calico_> I opened a few youtube tabs on different browsers, no change
<visip> Hmm
<visip> Open libreoffice
<visip> Open chrome or whatever
<visip> open a bunch of stuff
<visip> lol
<visip> It seems like it is configured correctly but just is not being used yet
<calico_> SwapCached:        30472 kB
<calico_> SwapTotal:       6291452 kB
<calico_> SwapFree:        5482236 kB
<calico_> B)
<visip> Great.
<visip> There you go friend
<visip> And now you wont have random files as swap either
<visip> But for future notice... you can also have random files for swap
<visip> :)
<calico_> Thanks a lot man, I really hope my system will not freeze anymore, whew.
<visip> No problem. Good luck.
<calico_> It still reports ~1GB of ram usage on boot, which I find strange. And I cannot see what uses so much ram in the task manager
<visip> Theres a lot of things loaded into memory when systemd starts
<visip> Dont be alarmed
<visip> Youll also get a better idea if you use
<visip> top
<visip> to sort through running proccess
<calico_> My idea got a little bit worse after running top, to be honest lol
<calico_> How can I show you all my processes, system monitor reports ~200 of them, just so you maybe have a quick look and tell me if it seems alright
<calico_> as I had Gnome on my Kubuntu, I removed as much as I can but not sure if there are still gnome processes loading when I boot up...
<akik> calico_: "ps auxwwf" shows all the processes in a kind of tree view
<calico_> https://pastebin.com/9nxs89Wa I think it might be alright, but still worth some feedback from someone that knows what's up
<hoodedfigure1> Hi folks, I wondered why nginx (managed by systemd) is run as root?
<hoodedfigure1> (try `ps u $(cat /run/nginx.pid)` to verify)
<sahil> ey
<sahil> anyone there
<JimBunbtu> I am here but not there
<sahil> may know to to install gnome in ubuntu
<akik> calico_: i'm running plasma 5 and firefox and they alone take 900 megs
<sahil> hey guyzz
<sahil> bhosdi k
<sahil> salo kamino
<sahil> tumhari ma ki chuuu.....
<akik> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<sahil> asdfghjkl
<akik> maybe. or speak english, sahil
<sahil> i m asking a qustion which i want to resolve
<akik> sahil: which ubuntu version?
<sahil> 16.4 lts
<sahil> want to install gnome
<sahil> can u guz let me know how
<akik> sahil: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<sahil> is this the command
<akik> sahil: yes :)
<sahil> k thanks
<sahil> how  can i contact u if i have any trouble in ubuntu
<tomreyn> sahil: you come here and state your issue. there are also web forums if you prefer.
<sahil> and one more thin it is possible to install chrome in ubuntu
<lordcirth_work> sahil, there's no need to contact specific people.  Just come here and ask
<sahil> if yes the command?
<ducasse> sahil: you need to download chrome from the chrome website
<tomreyn> you can install chromium: sudo apt install chromium-browser
<ducasse> or that
<BrokenCog> hellos.  I have an old server which I have neglected to upgrade - it's currently on Yakety.  running the "do-release-upgrade" results in "unable to using this tool" error.  Is there any alternative to upgrade?
<oerheks> !eolupgrade | BrokenCog
<ubottu> BrokenCog: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BrokenCog> ubottu: thanks.  the second link has instructions, the update and dist-upgrade worked although didn't actually update anything.  the dorelease-upgrade gave the same complaint.
<ubottu> BrokenCog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BrokenCog> I should have read your nick.
<Sterist> hellos, I'm working on a hard drive swap and I want to increase the windows partition preceding Ubuntu... would Ubuntu start throwing errors at me or outright fail if it's entire partition is pushed forward?
<Sterist> it would not be achieved through resizing, but rather a mirror into a later physical starting sector
<lordcirth_work> Sterist, so long as the filesystem's UUID remains the same, it should be ok.  But have backups on general principles
<BrokenCog> can bot be updated to include additional URS?  this has solution to my previous question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/996768/upgrade-from-yakkety-yak-ubuntu-16-10-when-its-end-of-life/996936
<BrokenCog> although it's still grinding away, so don't know positively if it will succeed in the end: but at least it's trying.
<Borw3> I have a question, which is the most supported version of Ubuntu?
<Borw3> On Desktop
<oerheks> BrokenCog, seems like you have to backup and do a fresh install
<BrokenCog> maybe.  the upgrade to 17.04 is underway.  we'll see.
<oerheks> Borw3, there are no stats of that
<genii> Borw3: Currently, Xenial Xerus ( 16.04.3 )
<Borw3> I mean like as in which DE version of Ubuntu is most supported
<genii> Borw3: Every 2 years a Long Term Support version is released in April, with support lengths designed to overlap
<BrokenCog> Borw3: how about stating why you want to know?  your needs will drive the answers.
<genii> Borw3: What actual desktop you use is not so important as the release version, because underneath they all use the same
<senaps> i have installed docky, i can run an application and right click, pin it to docky, but how would i add files manager icon to it?
<genii> Borw3: So if you use KDE, you use #kubuntu for support, if LXDE then #lubuntu, XFCE then #xubuntu, for most others in here when there's no specific support channel
<BrokenCog> oerheks: upgrade to Zesty went.  rebooted and now upgrading it artful.  had an error with spamassasin conf update, but that should be easy enough to sort out.
<Sterist> what kinds of things change a UUID?
<BrokenCog> gparted, gfdisk.
<calico_> I am trying to increase my Ubuntu partition, but I am running into the following issue - https://i.imgur.com/B0hpSsN.png - I can't as it's mounted (I guess?)
<calico_> What can I do?
<BluesKaj> Sterist, a new OS on another drive or partition will usually change your swap UUID
<akik> calico_: you can mangle the partitions in a live session
<calico_> akik, how do I create a task and it executing it on a reboot?
<MonkeyDust> calico_  create a cron task, use   @reboot
<visip> calico_: Do you just want to make sure something starts up on boot every time?
<MonkeyDust> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<visip> MonkeyDust: cron is best used for tasks to be repeatedly executed on a chronological schedule.
<visip> calico_: what are you wanting to run?
<visip> calico_: or have run at boot?
<calico_> visip, I just want to resize my Ubuntu partition as it got maxed now after the additional 6GB of swap
<calico_> https://i.imgur.com/B0hpSsN.png
<visip> Since its your systems... root device it might be best to boot ubuntu from a liveCD, then adjust the partitions using kparted
<visip> That way you shouldnt have to deal with syslocks
<visip> calico_: but we can do it live if youd like
<visip> Not to mention the orderinf of your partitions is dirty
<calico_> visip, would I be fine if I resize in Windows? I am just cautions so I don't mess up my laptop, that's why I was trying to do it under Linux
<visip> yea you can do either or
<senaps> i have logged in with ubuntu xorg. but i can't run kazam. isn't there any way in ubuntu 17.10?
<visip> Since your windows partitions sits next to the linux partition... it might be best to minimize the windows partition and give that free space directly to your linux partition
<akik> calico_: resizing an ext4 partition can not be done in windows without specialized software
<calico_> visip, Nice. Yeah, I wouldn't mind getting to the unallocated space at the end, but supposedly this SSD doesn't support having more than 4 partitions  !?!?
<visip> akik: but he can boot windows, resize the windows partition, boot back into linux... and adjust
<calico_> visip, it doesn't allow me to touch the ext4 partition at all though?
<visip> calico_: well stop start it
<visip> calico_: but akik is right
<calico_> akik, specialized software as in?
<visip> hense why id do this from a livecd
<akik> calico_: i meant windows does not support resizing ext4 partitions, but there probably exists 3rd party windows software to do it
<tomreyn> calico_: i guess your easiest option is to use the unallocated 8 GB as a swap partition and remove the swap file you have now. all of this can be done now.
<calico_> visip, BTW after increasing the size of the swap file the laptop became ... insane. Opened 20+ youtube tabs in FF and 10 more 720p yt tabs in Chromium - still ran alright!!!
<visip> dang right it did :)
<visip> now you can multitask while your liesure
<visip> :D
<calico_> So, windows does not support resizing ext4 partitions
<visip> nope
<visip> I really really suggest doing this from a livecd of ubuntu
<visip> Itll just... be easier
<visip> or you could attempt this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/492054/how-to-extend-my-root-partition
<akik> gparted iso works too
<akik> but i guess you can install gparted while in the ubuntu live session
<visip> gparted comes on the ubuntu cd
<visip> calico_: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-resize-partitions-with-the-ubuntu-or-gparted-live-cd
<calico_> No CD's or flashdrives, unfortunately. Just me, my phone and my laptop in the middle of nowhere :O
 * visip throws desk over
<calico_> I have this Windows XP feeling going on, deleting files here and there, freeing up space...
<oerheks> calico_, then come back when you can  boot from a live iso
<akik> i wonder if he could boot the live session from his current grub :)
<senaps> i cant add icons to docky in ubuntu 17.10. anybody able to help? i can't drag icons to it as previous versions, some applications i run, don't add icons to docky so i can't right click and pin them to it.
<akik> it support iso boot right?
<oerheks> akik, yes, there is an isoboot wiki
<visip> calico_: the other way is to boot into windows, download some freeware partition manager that supports ext partitions
<Borw3> calico_: You can use phone as USB to boot iso, check out DriveDroid for android, but needs root for some features.
<visip> Borw3: that is some extra gangster stuff.
<calico_> Borw3, I tried it when I was installing Ubuntu, didn't work out. Squashfs errors all over
<Borw3> LOL
<calico_> So as long as what I would be using in Windows to resize the partition, there isn't a good chance that I would not be able to go back to my Linux, am I getting this right?
<calico_> Uh oh, so as long as the software that I would be using SUPPORTS RESIZING EXT4
<Borw3> I think there is gparted for windows, not sure.
<visip> calico_: Download Minitools PArtition manager from cnet
<visip> calico_: do this from windows
<visip> calico_: and dont over think it
<calico_> Alight, let me boot into Annoying OS.
<callicowindows> MiniTool Partition Wizard Free Edition doesn't work, same as EaseUS Partition Master... Still looking
<calico-windows> I am getting a scary message when trying to extend the ext4 partition https://i.imgur.com/gzoD75Q.png
<calico-windows> akik: ya think it's just a bluff? :)
<visip> calico-windows: no because the boot file offset location is based off the beginning of the disk 000000000 etc
<visip> partition*
<calico-windows> so should I continue or abort mission
<akik> calico-windows: i'd wait until you get a flash drive
<calico-windows> Damn. I feel like I am back in time using Windows, but I'll manage...
<BillD73> lol  I gave away all my windows crap the first time I installed linux and got used to it
<calico-windows> BillD73: yeah, but I need to be able to run certain windows programs and Wine is totally unreliable. 4% better than in it was in 2006...
<BillD73> calico-windows: curous as to what programs?
<kenrin> You can always do whatever everyone else does and install windows on a VM
<akik> kenrin: not everyone does that, of course
<kenrin> Ok,  the majority of people
<ioria> with beefy hw  guess it's the best option
<visip> Windows VM++
<visip> Wine--
<taohansen> does Ubuntu still support tracking "devel" repos?
<ioria> define 'tracking "devel" repos'
<taohansen> ioria: replacing release definitions in /etc/apt/sources.list with devel
<taohansen> as in swapping all references to xenial for devel
<ioria> taohansen, we mean 'proposed' ?
<taohansen> no. let me show you an example file
<ioria> yeah
<taohansen> ioria: https://gist.github.com/8dfc6fef0ba9fe01b0591d6d81eb7ab2
<enzot> I did bootusb with ubuntu. When I boot pc with this pendrive it show me dark screen with "grub >"
<taohansen> as you can see, my repos point to "devel" in all instances instead of tracking a specific 6-month or LTS release
<enzot> How can I fix it?
<oerheks> taohansen, that lines should include version ??
<ioria> taohansen, and it works ?
<taohansen> ioria: it works but it complains. is there an IRC channel specifically for Ubuntu developers?
<oerheks> usually there is no 'devel' repos, are you on Bionic?
<ioria> taohansen, can you paste   sudo apt-get update
<oerheks> maybe it is a bug in bionic.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1728616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1728616 in apt (Ubuntu) "using 'devel' in sources.list causes apt-get update to fail" [Undecided,Opinion]
<taohansen> oerheks: i'm afraid you do not understand this issue. please google "ubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list devel" for some background on what i am attempting
<ioria> taohansen, #ubuntu-devel
<oerheks> taohansen, it is easy to answer: are you on bionic?
<taohansen> ioria: relevant reddit post with requested output: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7utyj9/does_ubuntu_still_support_tracking_devel_repos/
<taohansen> oerheks: again, you do not understand the issue. please google
<taohansen> ioria: thank you. :-)
<ioria> ok
<oerheks> taohansen, i do, but if you refuse to answer this simple question, good luck
<ioria> i got it http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/devel/
<Jardayn> Hey folks. How do I unmount a disk that's apparently is being used?
<taohansen> ioria: okay, so this is interesting. it points to current repos but apt insists on printing this error message which is maybe best interpreted as a warning?
<taohansen> looks like i have nothing to worry about for the time being
<ioria> taohansen, if you paste the outpust (of apt-get update) maybe someone might help
<ioria> *output
<taohansen> oerheks: in the interest of helping people out, Ubuntu historically has a mechanism for "jumping" between pre-release versions (AKA the development process of turning Debian Unstable into a new Ubuntu 6-month release) by replacing the release codename you're familiar with with "testing"
<rcs_> Is this an appropriate place to ask questions about the terminal bundled with ubuntu?
<taohansen> oerheks: had you googled as i requested you to you would have found this out yourself but i actually do want to help as much as i want to also receive help
<nacc> taohansen: i don't believe 'testing' does anything. 'devel' does
<nacc> taohansen: but i don't know anyone who would activelly want to use devell all the time on a machine they care about ;0
<oerheks> so it is Bionic ..
<nacc> taohansen: but devel would also imply you are always on #ubuntu+1 and never on a released version
<taohansen> whoops, slip of the tongue! meant "devel". thank you. :-)
<nacc> yes
<nacc> rcs_: sure
<Bashing-om> rcs_: Sire, ask .. see what the response may be .
<Bashing-om> sure*
<nacc> Bashing-om: i like the formality :)
<rcs_> Thanks. I am having issues rebinding C-0 in any processes started in gnome-terminal, I have disabled the keyboard shortcuts (especially normal-size) but "C-0" always just sends "0"
<taohansen> oerheks: it is currently bionic but when the next release comes around if  still-supported, it will jump to whatever that codename is
<Bashing-om> nacc: Yeah - agreed, sometimes we do need to show a bit of civility :)
<nacc> taohansen: right, so not supported here (which is for released Ubuntu)
<nacc> taohansen: you want #ubuntu+1 always
<nacc> except for taht week when there is not a enw archive, maybe
<rcs_> I also do not see an existing binding for "C-0" in bind -p
<taohansen> nacc: sorry i did not know where to ask my question. is it okay to respond to your query you asked on #ubuntu-devel?
<nacc> taohansen: it's not (afaict) related to the development of Ubuntu, so you probablly shouldn't have cross-posted
<nacc> I just happened to see it there first
<taohansen> alright i'll post the output log on #ubuntu+1 then. thanks for your help
<rcs_> alternatively, how can I change the default terminal for ubuntu?
<za1b1tsu_> Should $HOME point to /home ? Because it points to /home/my_user/
<nacc> za1b1tsu_: it should point to your user's home
<nacc> za1b1tsu_: which it does
<SomeT> how do I tell in terminal if my firewall is letting in all ip addresses or not?
<SomeT> thanks
<SomeT> from SomeT
<za1b1tsu_> nacc, thank you
<nacc> za1b1tsu_: yw
<SomeT> ?
<akik> SomeT: "it depends". if you configured it with ufw: sudo ufw status
<akik> SomeT: if by some other means: "sudo iptables -L -n -v" and inspect the rules
<akik> SomeT: if by "my firewall" you meant some other box, you can run nmap to scan your ip address
<abeld> Hi! I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04, where the locale settings is messed up: at installation, I couldn't properly select my location (Budapest), so I apparently selected Serbia instead. Immediately after installation, I changed the locale in /etc/default/locale, and re-generated the locales to generate hu_HU and remove the sr_SR locale
<abeld> However, now gnome-terminal won't start, apparently due to locale issues.
<abeld> Where does it get the locale it wants to start with?
<abeld> Also, the clock from the upper-right corner disappeared
<jatt> what does gnome-terminal exactly say?
<abeld> when trying to start it from the icon, it just does nothing, but if I try running "gnome-terminal" from an xterm, I get a "Gtk-Warning: Locale not supported by C library" error
<abeld> I have removed the sr_SR locale, so I guess it is trying to use that
<abeld> But where is it getting what locale to use?
<akik> abeld: did you change it on each line in /etc/default/locale ?
<abeld> yes
<abeld> although when I run "locale" I get a "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory" error message.
<abeld> LC_ALL is not mentioned in /etc/default/locale
<abeld> Also, does it matter if I have hu_HU or hu_HU.UTF-8 ?
<akik> abeld: you can get the list of locales with "locale -a"
<akik> abeld: the difference on those two locales is that one is not utf-8 and the other one is
<abeld> "locale -a" output includes hu_HU.utf8, but not hu_HU on its own
<akik> abeld: i have to do the change from fi_FI to en_US after the install
<akik> abeld: the install routine just assumes that if i select finland, i'm using finnish as the ui language
<abeld> I already finished the installation, I am trying to switch from sr_SR (serbian) to hu_HU (hungarian)
<abeld> since the map you select from during the installation is ridiculously tiny
<abeld> Also, the city name field below the map is editable, so when I couldn't select Budapest on the map, I simply deleted the city name and wrote in Budapest in that field. I assume that didn't have any effect, and I ended up installing with a serbian locale
<ducasse> abeld: do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<abeld> ducasse, ok, I did that now. Afterwards "locale" still prints out "cannot set LC_ALL" error message
<abeld> and gnome-terminal still doesn't start
<abeld> any other ideas?
<sasho199> Hello everyone! I just tried to install Ubuntu 17.10 and the screen froze, I restarted and added acpi=off according to an online answer and it worked. Apparently it means that my ACPI cannot support that version of Ubuntu. Is it risky to install and run Ubuntu like that?
<akik> abeld: check if you have a user file in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/
<abeld> yes, I have
<akik> abeld: does it have a locale line?
<abeld> no
<abeld> should it?
<BillD73> sasho199:  more details, what are you installing it on?
<akik> abeld: not sure. did you edit LC_ALL value somewhere?
<Bashing-om> sasho199: See: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html . Maybe much better .
<sasho199> BillD73, My computer is ASUS K550V.
<abeld> I might have tried to set it with update-locale
<TJ-> sasho199: Try my acpi_osi= workaround that Bashing-om just pointed you to; that's the preferred way
<abeld> but I think that only gave me an error message, plus I don't know whether it set anything anywhere
<sasho199> Bashing-om, TJ-, I am currently reading it, I will try to do as it says! Thanks!
<akik> abeld: can you open any terminal?
<abeld> yes, I can open xterm
<akik> abeld: try setting the variables LANG, LANGUAGE AND LC_ALL to your values and then try starting a gnome terminal from xterm
<abeld> actually, I want both LANG and LANGUAGE set to en_US, only everything else to hu_HU
<abeld> running "env" shows that LANG and LANGUAGE are set like that, LC_ALL is not set.
<cyberspectre> Hey everyone. I'm on a new ubuntu install and I can't delete anything from nautilus. It says "can't be moved to trash, would you like to delete immediately?" and selecting yes still does nothing
<abeld> doing "export LC_ALL=hu_HU" gives me a "setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (hu_HU)" error message
<abeld>  "export LC_ALL=hu_HU.UTF-8" works, but gnome-terminal still doesn't start after that
<akik> abeld: you said earlier that you don't have hu_HU
<abeld> where did I say that?
<akik> 23:33 < abeld> "locale -a" output includes hu_HU.utf8, but not hu_HU on its own
<abeld> oh, you mean the locales that are generated? yes, I generated only the .UTF-8 one
<abeld> ok, I'll try adding .UTF-8 on every line in /etc/default/locale
<abeld> ok, that appears to have been the problem. using hu_HU.UTF-8 on every line in /etc/default/locale appears to have fixed it
<akik> good
<abeld> thanks for the help!
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Do you have a separate /home/ partition? Are the files you're trying to delete on the same filesystem as your home directory?
<sasho199> Bashing-om, TJ- : I am new to Linux in general. I understand where the problem comes from, but I do not understand the solution, can you explain this guide as for a beginner?
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, I just realized what it is, I think. Trash isn't supported on raw disk images. If I shift + delete, that works. So the dialog in Nautilus is just broken. Is there a way to disable the trash feature completely?
<TJ-> sasho199: If you use the provided script, or copy/paste the commands into a terminal shell to execute them, they'll reconfigure the Linux kernel command-line so it can 'pretend' to be the latest version of Windows that your PC's ACPI DSDT recognises
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: As far as I know, the closest you can get is to add an option to delete immediately.
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: How exactly are you using "raw disk images"?
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, I think nautilus used to have a feature like that, but no longer, apparently. I prefer not to have to shift+delete
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, it's a virtual machine running in KVM via unraid
<sasho199> TJ-: That part I understand. What I don't understand is how to use such scripts and what they do. Also I'm not sure what the terminal shell is.
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Running in a virtual machine should have no effect on something like this (unless you're using directory sharing between guest and host or similar).
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, the ubuntu disk is in its own disk image
<TJ-> sasho199: A terminal emulator is a program that simulates a console (a monitor+keyboard combination). The 'shell' is a command line interpreter that takes typed commands and runs programs.
<TJ-> sasho199: Your desktop should have a "Terminal" application you can find/execute, where you'll get a shell command line. That is where the commands in the article need copying to
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: That should still have zero effect on being able to use the trash.
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, I'm as stumped as you are, then
<cyberspectre> maybe trash somehow got its permissions changed?
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: What have you done between installing Ubuntu and now?
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, just install apps
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Via apt?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: cyberspectre are you running from the LiveISO? If so, that's a read-only squashfs COW mount; maybe that's why?
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, yeah, through the software center and via debs as well
<sasho199> TJ-: Is the Command Prompt in windows such a terminal?
<cyberspectre> TJ-, no, it's a persistent installation
<TJ-> sasho199: it is a shell, almost the same thing
<TJ-> cyberspectre: oh... when you said 'raw image' I thought you meant the ISO
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Ahh, that is very different than "installing".
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Why didn't you use the Ubuntu installer to install normally?
<cyberspectre> What? I did
<cyberspectre> I don't mean it's persistent on the live disk, I mean it's a permanent install on the virtual disk
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: OK, don't use the term "persistant" for that. It already means specifically a liveUSB that is part read-only and part writeable.
<cyberspectre> Sorry, I forgot that's what it's used to describe
<sasho199> TJ-: Can you perhaps direct me towards a tutorial or lesson about these things? It seems that I need to learn a lot about it.
<cyberspectre> where is the trash directory? How can I check permissions on it?
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Please pastebin the output of "ls -ld ~/.local/share/Trash/ ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ ~/.local/share/Trash/info/ ~/.local/share/Trash/expunged/"
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/YN9eGGYx
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, it's owned by root?
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: Appears so. Easy to fix, but you should figure out what changed its ownership *and* find out what other directories it might have changed ownership for. Have you at any point run "sudo nautilus"?
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, yes
<cyberspectre> I have
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: chown daniel:daniel ~/.local/share/Trash/
<shrimp> if i wanted to use ubuntu solely for development/coding purposes, would buying a 128gb usb3 flash drive and running it off of that be a bad idea? does making the installation of linux portable make the OS worse?
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: ~/.local/share/Trash/ probably didn't exist yet when you ran "sudo nautilus" and went to trash something, so it created the directories as root.
<akik> sasho199: anything that you run from the gui can also be started from a terminal. when you open a terminal, it'll also start a shell in it
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, that must be exactly what happened
<cyberspectre> so trash doesn't exist until you delete something?
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: I know it's convenient, but try to avoid running nautilus as root. Similarly, try not to run any GUI app as root unless you know that it's designed to be run that way. If you must, use gksudo instead of sudo. gksudo wouldn't have prevented this problem, but will prevent another problem that will prevent you from being able to login at all (~/.Xauthority being created as root).
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, it's laziness
<cyberspectre> I just need to finally learn how to use the basic commands
<Jordan_U> cyberspectre: You'll probably need to chown the subdirectories as well, so make that "chown -R daniel:daniel ~/.local/share/Trash/" .
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, thank you so much for helping me with that. It's all fixed now
<cyberspectre> Now, there's another little pesky thing
<cyberspectre> Jordan_U, any idea why a certain application (vivaldi) would launch just fine from the gnome dash, but not from dash-to-dock?
<sasho199> akik: I understand. I am still new to this sort of thing, so far I had to deal with problems in Windows I got fed up by how much everything is covered up, since I read a lot of good stuff about how linux distros are transparent when it comes to what your computer is doing. I will try to find the information about this on the internet, as I understand maybe this is not the best place to ask for the absolute basics. Thanks for the inf
<sasho199> Can anyone help me with this guide, since TJ- is not answering? http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<spanishgum> join #spacewalk
<akik> sasho199: you can run the script as "sudo bash ./acpi_osi.sh"
<akik> sasho199: oh scratch that, it asks for sudo passwd itself
<akik> sasho199: so just "bash ./acpi_osi.sh"
<TJ-> sasho199: akik :)  ... I think the issue is more fundamental... using terminal/shell
<sasho199> akik: Should I do that through Ubuntu?
<akik> sasho199: TJ- is back
<TJ-> sasho199: Have you opened the Terminal application?
<germain> t
<germain> salut
<sasho199> TJ-: Do I have to do that through Ubuntu?
<germain> qui peut me dire comment installer  un programe  sur ubuntu
<TJ-> !terminal | sasho199
<ubottu> sasho199: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hggdh> !fr | germain
<ubottu> germain: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sasho199> TJ-: I am currently in Windows, is the first step to boot with my Ubuntu USB and open the terminal in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> sasho199: Oh! We didn't realise you're in Windows :D Yes, boot into Ubuntu. When you said it worked when you used "acpi=off" it seemed like you meant it had currently booted that wy
<sasho199> TJ-: Okay I'll boot unto Ubuntu. Is it safe to run it with the ACPI turned off?
<TJ-> sasho199: If you're planning on adding acpi=off, then instead of that add (including the quote marks): acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"
<TJ-> sasho199: that'll manually use a setting close to what the article/script will do
<akik> sasho199: did you install ubuntu already or are you running the live session?
<sasho199> TJ-: I intend to add it because Ubuntu does not boot otherwise. Does adding that line(acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012") solve the problem? I am confused to why that script exists if so.
<sasho199> akik: I have a Ubuntu 12.10 USB and I intend to boot into Ubuntu with it, I presume that is what is meant by live session?
<akik> sasho199: you should get a newer ubuntu version and the process of adding the the extra kernel parameter probably doesn't work unless you have a proper grub installation and not the "iso on usb"
<akik> sasho199: is it a usb stick or usb hdd?
<uzumaki> Live session is when you run the operating system from the external drive without actually installing the OS on the systems hard disk first.
<elpsy_> Hi, so I want to use dnsmasq in docker on ubuntu 17.10 but 53 is already in use. Can anyone describe how dnsmasq is being used on the host in 17.10? How would I go about disabling it?
<sasho199> akik: I thought 17.10 is the latest? What exactly does grub installation mean? Clarification: it is a usb stick with ubuntu 17.10 on it.
<akik> sasho199: how have you put the ubuntu 17.10 on the usb stick? that's the question
<calico_> Has anyone happen to have any experience with Vysor (Android)?
<sasho199> akik: I followed this tutorial https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<akik> sasho199: do you have a plan to install ubuntu on a hdd/ssd?
<TJ-> sasho199: re: adding the entries manually. When you add the option at boot-time it only affects that boot, not *all* boots ever-after. The scripts apply the change permanently so it is automatically done without your manual intervention on every boot
<sasho199> akik: Yes, thought of installing it now. Why I did not was because I needed acpi=off to make it run(both the try ubuntu option and the install ubuntu option). So I thought I should ask for help because I did not know if it was safe.
<zomaar> Does anyone know if a ZFS snapshot of a ZVOL always requires at least double the space of the used data or not? I tried to ask in #zfsonlinux but they don't have any answers.
<mattfly> ive deleted many log files folders and now some programs are crashing on ubuntu 16,04
<elpsy_> mattfly: some programs require the log file or folder to exist.
<mattfly> how can i reconfigure all and get those folders again with all right permissions
<mattfly> ive realized elsy_
<mattfly> i thought they would just create them again...
<elpsy_> I don't know. I did that once and I manually went though the error logs and created the right folders with permissions.
<mattfly> isnt there a way to reinstall the program keeping the configuration files?
<mattfly> wouldnt that be easier? with apt
<akik> mattfly: you can try: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall package"
<sasho199> TJ-: Thanks, I understand now.
<mattfly> okay
<mattfly> great! seems to work
<sasho199_> TJ-: I booted Ubuntu from my usb stick, with the commands you wrote.
<calico_> Can someone point me in the right direction of installing this https://github.com/koush/electron-chrome , I have no idea what I am looking at
<sasho199_> akik, TJ-: I booted Ubuntu from my USB Stick. I am running it currently, what should I do next?
<kenrin> calico_: Did you read the README.md ?  it gives you three simple commands to install it
<TJ-> sasho199_: implement the solution as detailed at http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> sasho199_: open a Terminal, then issue these commands: "wget http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/acpi_osi.sh ; bash ./acpi_osi.sh"
<sasho199_> TJ-: It said Linux kernel command-line options required: acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015", it's asking me if I want to add this setting
<TJ-> sasho199_: go aheead
<sasho199_> TJ-: I got this, sed: can't read /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory Existing Command Line:  sed: can't read /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory Modified Command Line:  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<TJ-> sasho199_: hang on, you're running the LiveISO desktop aren't you? This do anything until you've installed Ubuntu. I thought you'd booted the ISO and installed already :D
<TJ-> sasho199_: so to be entirely clear, you need to install Ubuntu before the script can do any good.
<sasho199_> TJ-: So did hits script do anything that I have to undo now. Or did it do absolutely nothing? Do scripts work only when Ubuntu is installed?
<TJ-> sasho199_: no, it's not changed anything - it can't, the ISO is read-only :)
<TJ-> sasho199_: the script is designed to change the boot options for an /installed/ read-write Ubuntu
<batphone> got a radeon 6950. it looks like ubuntu is already using a radeon driver. im used to nvidia. do i need to install ATI's official drivers to get the best performance?
<sasho199_> TJ-: Ok I will install it now. Should I add acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" in the boot settings?
<TJ-> sasho199_: which boot settings are you referring to?
<sasho199_> TJ-: Before I can click on Install Ubuntu I have to click e and add acpi=off so it can run, if I add acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" it runs as well.
<TJ-> sasho199_: as I understand it you've just booted the installer with those options, so they're in operation during this current session until you reboot. If, once you've installed and **before** you reboot into the installed system, you shout me, I can talk you through applying the changes to the newly-installed but not-yet-running Ubuntu so it works on the first reboot
<TJ-> sasho199_: if you're currently running the "Try Ubuntu" option and have the Ubuntu desktop you can start the install by double-clicking the Install icon on the desktop
<sasho199_> TJ-: Ok, I thought I had to restart my computer.
<TJ-> sasho199_: No, we make it easy :)
<sasho199_> TJ-: I get this. This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode". If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating systems later.  If you wish to install in UEFI mode and don't care about keeping the ability to boot one of the existing syst
<TJ-> sasho199_: Hmmm, that sounds like you've got Windows on there using BIOS boot mode. Does that sound correct?
<sasho199_> TJ-: I have Windows 10 I don't know what BIOS boot mode is.
<TJ-> sasho199_: if it were booting in EFI mode there would be an EFI System Partition on the disk, and apparently the installer has found there isn't one, which is why you're warned
<sasho199_> TJ-: Is this a problem?
<TJ-> sasho199_: My preference would be to have both Windows and Ubuntu boot in EFI mode, but as Windows is already there and in BIOS mode it seems like rebooting the Installer in BIOS mode might be better
<TJ-> sasho199_: I'm not sure how easy it would be to convert Windows 10 to boot in EFI mode either, if it's possible at all
<sasho199_> TJ-: I have a suspicion that whoever installed my Windows did a bad job, since I had problems with interrupt routines in Windows. One of the reasons why I want to install Ubuntu is to try to fix that problem. Is that related?
<grrrrrub> Hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.10 and my grub install fails to install to /dev/sda1. I'm prompted with 'Bootloader Install failed' dialog. I can choose another device to try to insestall the booloader to, continune without one, or cancel the installation. None of the options work, when I press 'Ok' nothing happens. Help!
<kenrin> You should probably be installing it ot /dev/sda1 not /dev/sda1
<kenrin> er
<kenrin> /dev/sda
<TJ-> sasho199_: it could be. If you have, or can create, windows install media (on a USB) /and/ save your product activation code(s), you could backup your user data, settings, etc., and  reinstall Windows in UEFI mode. There's an interesting thread here that talks about it and has some interesting links  https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3s7ieq/convert_windows_10_from_old_mbr_bios_to_uefi/
<grrrrrub> I'm specifying /dev/sda1 because I have a raid 5 setup. For some reason I can never successfully install grub, I've always had to use  the boot repair utility
<TJ-> sasho199_: I have to leave you to it for now, it's almost midnight here
<grrrrrub> I've tried installing in UEFI mode, and legacy mode. In UEFI I tried creating a partition with 25 MB of space, in legacy I tried a 1 mb partition
<grrrrrub> Both partitions on /dev/sda are at the very front of the disk
<grrrrrub> I think I'm missing something
<sasho199_> TJ-: Thanks a lot for your help, I might be able to resolve this problem from here on out, If I can't I'll join this chat again later.
<TJ-> grrrrrub: the EFI System partition (fat16/32) is usually around 128MB - but 25MB should be /just/ enough. The BIOS Boot partition I usually set to 2MB (thats where GRUB puts it's core image when installed in BIOS mode on GPT)
<TJ-> grrrrrub: but if the PC is only going to boot in EFI mode then you only need the EFI SP
<grrrrrub> Hrmm, well I can force my motherboard to boot legacy only, that's not a problem
<TJ-> grrrrrub: and when installing GRUB you should always specify the disk, not a partition
<grrrrrub> Is there anyway to recover the install log?
#ubuntu 2018-02-03
<grrrrrub> I'm using the ubuntu live usb right now to chat with you, the installer is still open and I cant do anything with the window
<TJ-> grrrrrub: I think there may be a directory /var/log/installer/ or similar
<grrrrrub> I'm going to try leaving unallocated space on /dev/sda and see if the installer will create it automatically
<grrrrrub> maybe that's the problem
<ribbit_tiff_> hello
<installopencv> hey
<installopencv> i need help installing opencv on macos anaconda python virtual environment
<vinicius_> oi
<vinicius_> oi
<Guest96880> ok
<Guest96880> oi
<EldonMcGuinness> Just spent the better part of a day trying to figure out why Virtualbox kept freezing up my host box when starting a VM. Come to find out it is a clash between Virtualbox's lack of an update in the repos and the 4.13 kernel. I would think something like that would have had a post or something telling people. :/
<fffer> on 17.10 im running dual monitors, is it possible to have the launcher on both screens and in differnt positions? i cant find anything in the settings
<fffer> on the main display im fine with the defualt, the second monitor is vertical and would like the launcher to be at the bottom
<laughingtiger> ubuntu is stupid, all ubuntu users are stupid.
<xgpt> anyone use a console based email client with gmail? something well integrated with gmail and also easy to set up?
<at[m]> I remember there being one back when gmail just started but a lot has changed since
<at[m]> but google it and you might find something
<at[m]> it's not unfeasible
<fffer> every one idels on irc
<fffer> gg
<ryu_> d
<ducking> What's a good Ubuntu channel to talk about bugs?
<xromulus> Here?
<ducking> Just making sure :^)
<ducking> xromulus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1747030  -- don't know if I filed it right, didn't find any interfaces to be very intuitive
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747030 in Ubuntu "Native screen recording issue (Shift+Ctrl+Alt+R)" [Undecided,New]
<ducking> And I guess I pissed whoever runs the /r/ sub off 'cause my topic was ghosted lmao
<seaword> Is it possible to install packages via patch version numbers? I want to install postgres-9.6.3 specifically, not the latest 9.6.
<cfoch_> hello
<cfoch_> I can't see icons in libreoffice... I am using the version 17.10
<aegis> cfoch_: Did you install from source?
<cfoch_> no
<cfoch_> it's the one that comes by default in Ubuntu 17.10
<nemo_> Would anyone have any ideas how I could directly reformat my usb stick? I was formatting it yesterday but it failed and now it wont be detected when I plug it in?
<strive> nemo_: 'fdisk -l' as rot.
<strive> s/rot/root
<Okeanos> guys i installed ubuntu with vmaware, i used diskspace of my NAS. Now when i try to login it only gives me option to login as guest. anyone has a clue why? i can login in terminal with my account
<nemo_> strive rot?
<aegis> ROOT
<aegis> s/rot/root
<homer3> What's a good desktop+microphone capture app, please?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducking> lotuspsychje, sub b?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: good, come to #ubuntu-discuss
<Osmodivs> hello. What is the best format type for a HDD so Windows and Ubuntu can access its files?
<lotuspsychje_> Osmodivs: on the same machine, ubuntu can read alot of formats
<lotuspsychje_> Osmodivs: check /media or /mnt
<Osmodivs> lotuspsychje_, Yeah, but NOT windows, I had a FAT32 HDD and Windows could not read it, it tells me to format to something Windows can read
<lotuspsychje> Osmodivs: for windows problems best to ask formats in ##windows
<ducking> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1747030 -- Don't know if I filed it right, could you help? I don't know how to investigate this issue further.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747030 in Ubuntu "Native screen recording issue (Shift+Ctrl+Alt+R)" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> ducking: let me read holdon
<lotuspsychje> ducking: i suggest you try a few tests, like if your on wayland try the xorg session?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: and start the screen recorder from terminal to catch errors, you can add to the bug
<ducking> lotuspsychje, what screen recorder is used? It's just a hotkey.
<lotuspsychje> ducking: your recording 1 pic, or record a video of your desktop?
<ducking> Desktop, using the native screen recorder with default hotkey provided by installation.
<ducking> lotuspsychje, desktop, video
<ducking> lotuspsychje, 17.10 and 17.10.1 give same results
<lotuspsychje> ducking: check your system monitor to see how its called
<ducking> lotuspsychje, how2do that? (noober at this part)
<ducking> Unless you just mean the GUI system monitor lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats the one
<lotuspsychje> ducking: i always use kazam to record, never used the native one
<ducking> lotuspsychje, not seeing anything pop up and it's killing itself... hmmm....
 * ducking started recording right now... lets see what happens and if it dies while just typing here
<ducking> doot doot doot still recording, nothing there it died
<ducking> hmm...
<ducking> It's recording and saving it to Videos in my home folder.
<ducking> The files are there and intact from start to finish.
<ducking> Not sure why it's dying tho...
<ducking> Try it yourself lotuspsychje ?
<ducking> ctrl + alt + shift + r
<Cyndanera_> Hello
<ducking> Should get a record button in your statusbar.
<ducking> And it'll save to Videos in your home folder if you have it.
<ducking> If not it'll save to home, per what I've read.
<lotuspsychje> Cyndanera_: welcome, how can we help you?
<Cyndanera_> with editing source code
<lotuspsychje> ducking: that worked on my side
<lotuspsychje> ducking: made a webm movie in home/video's
<Cyndanera_> BTW I'm new.
<ducking> lotuspsychje, did it exit without you stopping it manually?
<ducking> Maybe that's how it's supposed to work lotuspsychje only short clips? Hmm... not sure what to man to learn more about it...
<lotuspsychje> ducking: no, it records until pressing ctrl alt shift r again
<lotuspsychje> !support | Cyndanera_
<ubottu> Cyndanera_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> ducking: are you in wayland or xorg please?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, derp it says "record a short screencast" in the hotkey settings
<ducking> Try letting it run for a while and see if it exists automagically.
<Cyndanera_> <lotuspsychje> how would I edit the desktop source code?
<ducking> exits*
<lotuspsychje> Cyndanera_: desktop source code?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: are you in wayland or xorg session?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, whatever the default 17.10 is.
<Cyndanera_> you know like the icons that know on your main screen
<ducking> lotuspsychje, none of the files that are recorded are longer than 30s, I'm thinking that's the cap.
<lotuspsychje> ducking: can you go try the same in xorg please?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, I'm almost absolutely certain that's what the issue is. I was thinking the command was a full on screen recording utility.
<ducking> It caps off at 30s
<ducking> It wasn't meant for full scale recording I don't believe.
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<Cyndanera_> like this, https://cdn.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Ubuntu-17.04-Desktop-vs-Server-625x500.png
<ducking> Sup ChileStuff
<ChileStuff> Spent the last few hours screaming at the virus known as windows 10
<lotuspsychje> ducking: what graphics card & driver plz?
<lotuspsychje> ChileStuff: offtopic mate
<ChileStuff> 2 hours working on an email only to have an "update" screw the pooch
<ducking> lotuspsychje, Driver Version: 387.34 , GeForce GTX 1060
<ChileStuff> Entirely on topic ... it's why I installed Ubuntu  :)
<ducking> lotuspsychje, does your screen recording last longer than 30 seconds?
<ducking> If it caps off at 30s, I've solved the issue.
<Cyndanera_> <lotuspsychje> desktop source? https://cdn.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Ubuntu-17.04-Desktop-vs-Server-625x500.png
<ChileStuff> Where can I find a manual or tutorial on command line syntax?
<lotuspsychje> !bash | ChileStuff
<ubottu> ChileStuff: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ChileStuff> Grasia amigo
<lotuspsychje> ducking: wayland and nvidia are a no go
<homer3> What's a good desktop+microphone capture app, please?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, can you please replicate, ctrl + alt + shft + r lasting longer than 30 seconds?
<Cyndanera_> How do I edit the desktop source code?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: recording started
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Cyndanera_
<ubottu> Cyndanera_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | homer3
<ubottu> homer3: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (artful), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<nacc> Cyndanera_: why do you think you need to edit source code? your question comes across as something you don't relly want to do, because it doesn't makes ense
<Cyndanera_> because I trying to make it into a video game console menu
<lotuspsychje> ducking: you are right, its stop after 30sec
<ducking> lotuspsychje, ty for verifying
<nacc> Cyndanera_: i don't know what that means
<lotuspsychje> ducking: but not sure yet if its a bug or the purpose of gnome
<ChileStuff> Thanx for the help
<lotuspsychje> ducking: you might ask that in #ubuntu-gnome too perhaps?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, pretty sure it's not a bug, the hotkey description does say SHORT screencast
<ducking> lotuspsychje, it should be more explicit though.
<Cyndanera_> you know like the wii as a menu
<ducking> "Record a short screencast" is the exact wording lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ducking: try kazam for a longer record
<nacc> Cyndanera_: you want a wii menu on your ubuntu desktop?
<nacc> Cyndanera_: i'm sorry, this doesn't seem like a support topic of any kinda
<ducking> lotuspsychje, right on, I've heard good things about it, I was just hoping that I had found something and trying to contribute :) appreciate your help.
<Cyndanera_> no, I want to make my own menu in the os
<lotuspsychje> ducking: thank you for testing this out!
<lotuspsychje> ducking: perhaps might close your bug, or set solved?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, I'm trying to get back into programming and away from wasting time :) I'd love to get to where I was developing full time and working on projects.
<ducking> lotuspsychje, yeah, definitely will close trying to figure out the layout and how to work the bug tracker, not used to the interface
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | ducking you can still help
<ubottu> ducking you can still help: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Cyndanera_> <lotuspsychje> could you please just tell me how to edit the desktop gui source code?
<ducking> lotuspsychje, how do I close the bug report?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: well at first, add a new message how you solved it
<ducking> lotuspsychje, added a comment at the bottom stating not a bug and that the screencast only lasts for 30s
<lotuspsychje> ducking: allrighty thank you, can you edit status of the bug?
<telnetter> Hello al
<ducking> lotuspsychje, yes, what should I choose? fix committed?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: yeah ok
<lotuspsychje> ducking: devs might close the bug if they read like this
<Roden> concat deck any or bot
<telnetter> I nedd install Xandros os for my asus eeepc
<lotuspsychje> telnetter: this is ubuntu support
<ducking> lotuspsychje, maybe not the best work, but hey, first try, learning :P
<telnetter> Ok
<nacc> Cyndanera_: you aren't going to edit source code, afaict to do what you want
<nacc> Cyndanera_: it's probably just config files
<nacc> Cyndanera_: but really, why?
<lotuspsychje> ducking: solved bugs, are also helping the community finding things out
<ducking> lotuspsychje, right on, definitely, different eyes see things different and interpret the same results in different ways
<Cyndanera_> I developing my own game console and I using modfided linux source
<ducking> Cyndanera_, do you have a screenshot of what you are trying to achieve?
<Cyndanera_> no just need to know what file to edit in linux source to change what controls\displays on main desktop on linux
<nacc> Cyndanera_: so not ubuntu at all?
<nacc> Cyndanera_: you are in the ubuntu support channel
<Cyndanera_> ubuntu source code
<Cyndanera_> so yeah it is ubuntu
<nacc> Cyndanera_: you are doing this with Ubuntu? Or are you forking Ubuntu? You said "modified linux source"
<nacc> Cyndanera_: you are being very vague, claimed to be new and then said you are building your own game console
<nacc> those statements seem self-contradictory
<Cyndanera_> yeah editing Ubuntu source
<ducking> lotuspsychje, Kazam looks exactly like what I needed for full length screen recording.
<nacc> Cyndanera_: changing the Ubuntu source is not ontopic for this channel, in any case
<Cyndanera_> then what channel is for  Ubuntu dev?
<nacc> Cyndanera_: i don't know, you aren't doing Ubuntu development
<nacc> Cyndanera_: you are doing your own thing, it seems like
<sumyunseal> umm
<sumyunseal> who knows docker
<nacc> sumyunseal: there are docker channels
<sumyunseal> o u dont like docker
<sumyunseal> every1 loves it
<nacc> sumyunseal: that's not what I said
<bazhang> sumyunseal, please specify your issue
<ducking> How does you issue of docker relate to Ubuntu sumyunseal? '
<sumyunseal> maybe coz docker is better than ubuntu?
<nacc> sumyunseal: ok, you are trolling. please do so somewhere else.
<ducking> sumyunseal, 🔨
<sumyunseal> oh yeah
<Roden> his is a re-post from #ubuntu-cn which seems to be inactive and ##linux where nobody seems to have a solution.  On Ubuntu-Mate 16.04, I am unable to find a WUBI Chinese input method that works as a normal Chinese input method should
<Roden> WUBI is the most popular input method for Chinese people.  So, I think there must be a solution.  ibus only allows the user to select individual characters (sometimes there are hundreds, and it is very time-consuming to use this archaic input method)... and the built-in method is the same.
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS server and configured an openvpn + firewall. My goal is to avoid (to start) external connections without using VPN. Now I can use my phone to make an ssh connection with the server in 4G, without VPN working. I want to avoid that. Any idea ? I hope I'm clear..
<Roden> Silvering, wouldn't you need a method for identifying whether or not the connecting user is on a vpn?
<Roden> Also, Silvering, should you ask yourself if there's a more reasonable way to accomplish whatever you're trying to accomplish behind this?
<badboyjer> hey guys im back!!
<Silvering> @Roden : I explain you my goal. I building a house. Everything will be manage or control via homekit devices. I want to enforce the security. In other words, when I'm out of my house and I want to close my shutters I want to be able to communicate with my house using vpn.
<Silvering> @Roden : This means that if I'm at friends, connected with their wifi, I can't do this. If I activate the vpn on my phone, now yes I can
<Silvering> @Roden : I'm looking for the conf to do that because everything else is working just perfect
<poiqwe> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Server and have a user who's ssh login defaults to screen "HEY! USE SCREEN". screen bash takes me to where I need to be but how do I mod this users account to default to a bash session?
<Roden> Are other people using your device, though, Silvering?  Because you could use a special key to identify your device, or example....
<Roden> Or you could do it on the phone side: drop the interent if your vpn fails
<Silvering> my device will be use only by me
<Silvering> yes your last comment is interesting
<poiqwe> editted /etc/passwd and solved. thanks.
<Roden> silver_hook, are you silvering?
<silver_hook> Roden: no
<sumyunseal> no what
<bazhang> sumyunseal, did you have a ubuntu support issue
<sumyunseal> yes
<sumyunseal> yes i do
<Roden> Just wanted to quickly re-post my issue: I'm trying to find a Chinese input method that can accept whole words instead of individual characters.  If anybody has a solution, please let me know.  Otherwise, I will wait and hope that something comes across on forums.
<Roden> testing two solutions ttyl
<za1b1tsu> How to actually remove an application? I'm trying to remove gtags (global), tried sudo-apt remove, sudo-apt purge etc. But when I type global in terminal it's still there
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: you've tried 'apt purge global'?
<za1b1tsu> it says: Package 'global' is not installed, so not removed. But when I type global in the terminal is still there
<za1b1tsu> the program still works
<ducasse> try 'dpkg -S $(which global)'
<sumyunseal> close terminal
<sumyunseal> open terminal
<za1b1tsu> it says dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/global
<za1b1tsu> I close and open terminal, typed global still there
<sumyunseal> then ur gey
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: ok, so it's not from a package, you must have made a local install
<ducasse> sumyunseal: stop that
<za1b1tsu> ducasse, to remove a local install, I just delete the folder?
<sumyunseal> lol
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: that's not very clean, and would also remove anything else you might have in /usr/local/bin
<za1b1tsu> ahh, I did this sudo make uninstall
<za1b1tsu> in terminal global, is gone. Now I can safetly remove the folder right?
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: /usr/local/bin? just leave it.
<za1b1tsu> ducasse in home/my_user/global v6.3/
<sumyunseal> yes
<ducasse> you can delete that, yes
<sumyunseal> thats called building packege from source
<sumyunseal> its comes w install and uninstall script
<za1b1tsu> thanks for your helps, got gtags is garbage
<nerdinja> i truely struggle understanding file permissions n such, anybody willing to point me in the right direction assigning permissions to my wordpress directory? i have no idea what i'm doing
<sumyunseal> stop being such a nerd
<Flannel> nerdinja: You'll probably need to ask wordpress people about what the permissions are supposed to be (although world readable and nothing else is /usually/ OK for the files, and read+execute for the directories).  I'm not a wordpress person.
<V7> Hey all
<Flannel> nerdinja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Flannel> nerdinja: That webpage will walk you through understanding what's what and how permissions work.
<V7> So after installing some app and configured this app to run via specified user then to permit this app use root's files we need to add app's user to root's group
<V7> Is it right ?
<nerdinja> yeah i've seen this before, i know it's shameful but i still don't fully grasp the permissions setup "desired" by a wordpress install
<nerdinja> i was tinkering trying to give permission to install a few plugins through dashboard now i'm locked out of even opening the site at all
<nerdinja> D:
<V7> Also root's files should have 2 digit as "read"
<MrMart> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD has a broken AMD64(probably i386 aswell) mini-image due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1546459 . There is a working one on trusty-updates (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/). Anyone here who can change the link to a working one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546459 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "segfault at b774bd9d ip b7352a0d sp bfda8f30 error 7 in libresolv-2.19.so[b7349000+13000]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Flannel> nerdinja: Unfortunately, I've never used it.  You might be able to get help in the #wordpress channel though.
<nerdinja> yeah you're right
<nerdinja> you didn't use to hang in a tinychat room did you, Flannel?
<Flannel> nerdinja: I'm not even sure what tinychat is, so probably not.
<sumyunseal> nerdinja, chmod -R 777 .
<Flannel> nerdinja: Do NOT do that.
<nerdinja> yeah not the flannel i'm thinking of, he's a cool dude, though. ftr.
<nerdinja> Flannel: i don't know much but i know not to do that
<nerdinja> pretty much ever
<ducking> nerdinja, tbh if you messed with the permissions heavily, saving your config files and restarting would probably be easiest if you haven't done much... dare I ask if you have a backup?
<V7> So after intalling spamassassin and letting it to run via custom "spamd" user and if're getting and error like "status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: Permission denied )" so we need to add spamd user to root's group ? 
<nerdinja> ducking backup of?
<nerdinja> i haven't really changed much at all
<nerdinja> just a few vital things apparently :P
<ducking> Backup of your previous installation before you modified :P nerdinja
<nerdinja> of wordpress?
<nerdinja> yeah
<ducking> nerdinja, restore and try again? :]
<nerdinja> okay, so i solved the issue... but it's definitely not in the correct way/with any understanding
<ducking> lmao
<nerdinja> chmod -R 755 /my/wordpress/dir fixed it
<nerdinja> plugins installed
<nerdinja> can secure the permissions more later
<ducking> nerdinja, if it's just testing, have at it, just remember that they won't play the same if you develop in that permissioned environment :^)
<nerdinja> yeah true, hence why i want it set up correctly from the start (now)
<sim642> On xubuntu 16.04 whenever I want to unlock my computer I have to enter my password twice: after the first time it briefly shows me the logged in stuff and then throws back at lockscreen, the second time it works. It's extremely annoying, any ideas?
<nerdinja> permissions make my brain hurt, no idea why. mental block or something.
<ducking> nerdinja, I feel you, I never sad down and fully learned them, which I know I should.
<nerdinja> glad i'm not the only one lacking a full grasp of this
<nerdinja> i wish i could find via google a pastebin or screenshot of what a correctly-configured wordpress directory's permissions look like
<ducking> nerdinja, maybe "wordpress permission cheatsheet" ?
<nerdinja> certainly worth a shot, and seems promising
<ducking> nerdinja, https://codex.wordpress.org/Hardening_WordPress#File_Permissions
<V7> Could anyone tell the default /etc/postfix user, group and perms ?
<ducking> nerdinja, https://www.ostraining.com/blog/wordpress/file-permissions/
<ducking> Perhaps
<ducking> nerdinja, also https://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_File_Permissions
<ducking> Not pretty cheat sheets, but they look simple enough.
<nerdinja> thanks man, much obliged
<ducking> :]
<s10gopal> it is wise to purchase ssd if using ubuntu on laptop(i5 th gen 12gb ram 1tb 5200hdd)
<Roden> re: adding Chinese language input support on Ubuntu-Mate: fcitx.  WORKS.
<Roden> goodnight
<ducasse> s10gopal: is that a question or a statement?
<s10gopal> ducasse: question
<ducasse> s10gopal: an ssd speeds things up a lot
<s10gopal> ducasse: battery life ?
<ducasse> s10gopal: they are easy on batteries afaik
<s10gopal> ducasse: and for little speed should i invest $60 ?
<s10gopal>  afaik?
<ducasse> that's up to you, really. afaik = as far as i know
<akik> s10gopal: for a lot of speed. there at least 4x or 5x faster
<akik> they're
<ducasse> s10gopal: get a good quality ssd, though.
<s10gopal> thx
<s10gopal> i should create swap ? i'm having 12gb ram
<JizzOnTits> Do the creators of ubuntu engage victims in sexual favors for the latest versions of their software?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<JizzOnTits> ji!zz
<s10gopal> i should create swap ? i'm having 12gb ram
<Ben64> doesn't hurt
<s10gopal> ?
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, it's your choice
<s10gopal> cfhowlett: is it usefull ?
<cfhowlett> it depends.  try one and dee
<JohnnyDoe> Are anyone running Ubuntu Server on a HP Proliant ML350P? I'm thinking on buying a ML350P... Is that a stupid thing?
<s10gopal> cfhowlett: or i should create spaw on hdd and os on ssd ?
<cfhowlett> I use os on ssd and put my /home on hdd.
<moon_> ??
<s10gopal> cfhowlett: dedicated gfx is disabled in bios , but still ubuntu show amd
<donofrio> so is 17.10 more secure/updated thank 17.04 (with old-releases in source.list)
<moon_> 有人吗
<moon_> 这个是什么玩意
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, that's above my experience.  sorry
<cfhowlett> !cn | moon
<ubottu> moon: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<s10gopal> thx a lot
<moon_> thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> !kylin | moon_
<ubottu> moon_: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<moon_> so,I would speak English
<ducasse> donofrio: yes, of course . 17.04 is eol
<cfhowlett> moon_, yes please!
<cfhowlett> ask your question
<moon_> thx bye
<cfhowlett> !server | JohnnyDoe
<ubottu> JohnnyDoe: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> donofrio, IMHO there is no valid need for most users to use anything other than LTS releases, currently 16.04
<donofrio> ok, attempting do-release-upgrade -d on my setup http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk (skip unneeded onedrive login)
<donofrio> cfhowlett, security updates?
<cfhowlett> all the time
<cfhowlett> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<donofrio> cfhowlett, I always do "apt-get update --allow-unauthenticated && apt-get upgrade --allow-unauthenticated -y && apt-get dist-upgrade --allow-unauthenticated -y && apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get autoclean -y && sync && sync"
<cfhowlett> seems familiar except for the sync at the end
<donofrio> cause I run remmina-next (that is why it has allow-unauthenticated)
<donofrio> (yah I don't trust io so I manually sync (twice lol))
<cfhowlett> looks legit
<donofrio> probably doesn't matter in wsl lol
<donofrio> yes I use remmina 1.2.0 for rdp to my servers from within xfce4 on ubuntu 17.04 on windows 10 ;)
<ducasse> donofrio: you should upgrade to 17.19, 17.04 is eol and unsupported here
<donofrio> yah doing that now
<donofrio> :)
<donofrio> I'd go 18.04 is my wsl setup would support it....so far it just breaks sudo and other glibc 2.26 things
<cfhowlett> what did you expect. it's still in beta1
<ducasse> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<donofrio> lol I'm lurking in that channel always as well
<donofrio> figure others might want to learn that userspace rocks ;)
<donofrio> 1.4k here and 126 folks there lol
<ducasse> we don't do wsl here, 18.04 neither
<donofrio> I lurk un +1 all the time as well lol
<donofrio> un = on
<NEXXIA> First 384bits resolver #resolve problem
<NEXXIA> netfilter #AD-hoc has been compromised by a TABLET ubuntu AndroVM 4.11
<s10gopal> how to fix  it ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, it's a known but that hasn't been fixed yet.
<ducasse> s10gopal: you've been told before, wait for a response and followup to the bug report - we can't help you
<NEXXIA> no help necessary in my case, overflow.
<NEXXIA> Suppicions come from ITHQ - High ADMIN.
<NEXXIA> Supplicant resolve a Net-RESET form.
<NEXXIA> @HOST for AndroVM.
<cfhowlett> NEXXIA, this is a support channel for those needing assistance.  please don't spam
<NEXXIA> right
<TJ-> Failing to DNAT/SNAT a VM guest > Host DNS resolver, any ideas? Details: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26511798/
<donofrio> uh correction once I run do-release-upgrade where even if I'm 17.04 already it still does the upgrade and when completed it breaks sudo and other glibc 2.26 things on my daily driver ;(
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> I have - 2.113
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> my drivers is in old-execute GNOME.
<ducasse> NEXXIA_NETFILTER: do you have a support question?
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> Can it be fill for a temporary_SLAND
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> system board demonstrated that they could potentially execute outside a parameters of VirtualBOX as a guest OS.
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> We did get target to have A VNC installation that we didn't progress or either use.
<akik> NEXXIA_NETFILTER: please train your bot somewhere else
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> I have no bot
<cfhowlett> bot?  oh H*** no!  that should be an insta-ban offense
<tomreyn> bot/script/whatever
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> I use empathy
<donofrio> and now I cannot sudo ;(
<NEXXIA_NETFILTER> So sorry I have no idea about where about if somebody is interested, it's cool.
<TJ-> time to disconnect someone from their ISP methinks
<donofrio> NEXXIA-BELL, do you have a question, if so just ask it.
<NEXXIA-BELL> Forget it, just passing bye - see ya in twit.tv
<NEXXIA-BELL> thanks.again
<donofrio> drive by's ugh
<donofrio> well now the do-release-update finished I'm still at 17.04 and I cannot sudo ;(
<TJ-> donofrio: you've rebooted ?
<donofrio> no need to with wsl just exit bash and run it again....
<akik> donofrio: i think with wsl problems you are mostly on your own
<TJ-> donofrio: ahh, that's not supported here, I think it's #ubuntu-wsl or somewhere
<akik> donofrio: try the wsl sub-reddit
<donofrio> I'm in that channel and only 126 folks there as to the 1476 folks here
<cfhowlett> still doesn't me we support it here thus the dedicated channel
<curly> hi - which tool should i use to add a user in 18.04 ? cli? or is there another gnome-tool you recommend?
<cfhowlett> command line and 18.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 as it's not even released yet.
<curly> thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<anddam> didn't the control panel allow that since a few version back?
<max_max> !list
<ubottu> max_max: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cfhowlett> anddam, it still does
<Viktor> Hello, can I get some dual boot support in this channel?
<cfhowlett> Viktor, yes.
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Viktor> Cool, I have already made the installation and I have both Ubuntu 17.10 and Windows 10 installed, but Im having troubles booting them using the same BIOS settings
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> I suspect your issue might be uefi but someone with more experience should speak up
<Viktor> Right now I can start Windows 10 if I use the UEFI boot manager and have SATA operation set to RAID on, but then I cant boot ubuntu. If I instead use SATA operation set to AHCI I can boot Ubuntu perfectly fine using grub but cant boot Windows (It gets stuck in bitlocker recovery)
<Viktor> So my current situation is I have to switch between SATA operation modes to be able to switch between the OS's
<Viktor> Anyone know somewhere I can get help with this particular problem?
<Viktor> I would make a forum post but the forums seems to be down
<ducasse> Viktor: you are right, the bios typically needs to be set to ahci for ubuntu to work, raid mode won't
<Viktor> So there is noway around having to switch between these modes to boot?
<Viktor> Shouldnt Windows be able to work with ahci?
<ducasse> yes, but i don't know if it has to be installed in that mode or if you can switch it
<Viktor> Oh ok, I got Windows preinstalled
<Viktor> But  I guess they used the RAID option
<ducasse> very likely, i get the impression they often do that
<ducasse> i would ask in ##windows if anyone knows how to change it without reinstalling windows
<Viktor> So I need to use UEFI boot manager and SATA operation set to RAID to boot windows, and GRUB with SATA operation set to AHCI to boot Ubuntu unless I can switch Windows to work with AHCI instead of RAID, correct?
<ducasse> yep, that's about right
<Viktor> Alright, thank you
<causative> 17.10 - software updater popped up a window as I was typing and instantly installed the updates without asking for a password.  Should I be concerned?  Shouldn't it take a password?
<causative> I didn't even get a chance to read the updates before they installed, is it possible my system is compromised?
<causative> or is this just how updates work now?
<EoflaOE> causative: your system is not compromised. The packages are being updated. You might have pressed space while the system updater appears. Do not interrupt.
<auronandace> causative: it only asks for a password if a new packages need to be installed (usually an updated kernel)
<causative> thanks!
<EoflaOE> you are welcome
<simpledat> Hi
<simpledat> Full Disk Encryption + Home folder encryption needed? Since Ubuntu doesn't use a separate partition for the Home folder (afaik), wouldnt full disk encryption already cover the Home folder? Does adding Home folder encryption add more security of some kind?
<TJ-> simpledat: FDE is for power-off protection, home directory encryption is for power-on but user-logged-off protection
<simpledat> TJ-: Ok thank you
<ircfan> hello, where can "ufw" related topics be talked about?
<tomreyn> if it's about ufw on supported ubuntu release, here is fine.
<ircfan> i think its a specialized version - ubuntu 16.04.3 server
<TJ-> ircfan: UFW is the same
<ircfan> i am wondering how i could allow http and https from geoip location germany, austria and suisse and deny everything else
<steganos> hello
<steganos> i need help
<TJ-> ircfan: via UFW I'm not sure; using raw 'iptables' it's just a case of using the geoip module
<steganos> so my nvidia gt650 m keeps crashing on ubuntu 16.4
<steganos> any suggestions
<steganos> i even tried to rebuild the kernel modules
<steganos> using dracut
<steganos> but of no luck
<steganos> can anybody help here
<tomreyn> steganos: can you describe 'crashing' more closely, which driver are you using, what's in your logs (syslog + Xorg.*.log*)?
<steganos> yes
<steganos> wait sir
<steganos> nouveau for gt650m
<johannes1966> Hello
<jk^> hi all, i've opened vlc media player->Open folder but it doesn't let me open external hard disk connected by usb :\ This drive doesn't appear in the window to choose folders :\
<tomreyn> jk^: so it's probably not mounted, yet. do you see it in 'df -h' output or can you see files on it on your preferred file browser?
<tomreyn> "ls /media/$USER" should list it and in there you should see the files on it.
<mispp> anyone ever had time-out during boot on local filesystem? i have btrfs, quite big volume, that somehow doesn't properly mount - sometimes.
<mispp> some hints?
<tomreyn> run fsck on the unmounted file system, check !smart data
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mispp>  tomreyn: both fine. funny enough, this didn't happen on 16.04, but on 17.10 it does.
<simpledat> A critical error has occurred while running the virtual machine and the machine execution has been stopped.
<simpledat> What is this about?
<s10gopal> how to disable dedicated gfx from bios insydeh20
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, not an ubuntu thing at all.  go into your bios.  hit the off switch
<s10gopal> cfhowlett:  i did it from bios but ubuntu still detect it
<cfhowlett> did you save the change to bios before you rebooted?
<s10gopal> yes
<s10gopal> how to disable dedicated gfx from bios insydeh20
<existenz> hey, i'm having a problem importing a mysql backup database with utf8mb4_general_ci collation, i seem to lose my utf8 characters, adding new ones work fine though, just the import is messed up
<existenz> not quite sure what the problem is.. i do the same thing on my local server where i have xampp installed and it's all fine, but on my vps on ubuntu it just doesn't work right, i don't have xampp on the vps though, just standard apache, mysql, phpmyadmin setup
<existenz> anyone know what could be the problem? it's all basically standard setup
<s10gopal_> how to list gfx card ?
<EriC^^> s10gopal_: lspci
<s10gopal_> EriC^^: i have disabled dedicated gfx from bios but still this cmd show amd
<azizLIGHT> can latest ubuntu or lts respond to media next or media previous keys (next track/ previous track) on lock screen?
<EriC^^> s10gopal_: try 'lshw -c video'
<s10gopal_> EriC^^: vga compatable controller is intel  display controller is amd
<EriC^^> does it say anything next to driver= ?
<s10gopal__> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26512848/
<JoeLlama> okay so to install updates on a ubuntu computer is pretty easy right?  sudo apt-get install apt-offline
<JoeLlama> I dunno if I like the idea of creating a signature file first, I'd rather just pick and choose the update files I wanna download but I guess this is the way it works.
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: sudo apt full-upgrade
<JoeLlama> anyone have comments on how difficult this is to do?
<JoeLlama> oh full-upgrade?
<JoeLlama> I will look that up
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: apt-offline if for when you have no internet connection
<JoeLlama> yes no internet access
<JoeLlama> or in this case, a network that NEVER touches the internet right tomreyn?
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: yes, anything airgapped
<JoeLlama> and of course in this case doesn't matter what platform, debian, ubuntu, redhat, all the same right? easy peasy.
<JoeLlama> airgapped...
<JoeLlama> k
<s10gopal_> uefi vs legacy , which should i choose ?
<JoeLlama> okay and moving right along... anyone here use VLC?  I keep hearing about MPlayer people seem to like that but I'm a long time fan of VLC plus VLC supports CrystalHD video decoder hardware.
<JoeLlama> any comments on VLC and issues that people have had?  It just seems to work pretty good and comes with lots of codecs
<JoeLlama> hey A_D
<abdelghani> hello
<tomreyn> most people here won't respond to polls.
<akik> JoeLlama: what problem do you have with vlc?
<JoeLlama> ah ok tomreyn
<JoeLlama> so far akik none :) but I just want the best player for ubuntu
<akik> JoeLlama: ok...
<abdelghani> anyone know the channel for security (CTF)
<pepee> is anyone having a really odd problem, where the system keeps eating memory for no apparent reason whatsoever?
<pepee> abdelghani, ##security
<tomreyn> !alis | abdelghani
<ubottu> abdelghani: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<JoeLlama> what is your favorite player akik?
<akik> JoeLlama: you should choose the video player that works for YOU
<brainwash> pepee: and you can't tell what is hogging memory?
<JoeLlama> yes yes and that is the goal...  I am trying to find the one that works for me akik... what is the player that works for you? :)
<s10gopal> uefi or legacy , which should i choose ?
<akik> JoeLlama: windows media player. satisfied?
<JoeLlama> neato :) heh
<JoeLlama> but does that run under linux? :/
<JoeLlama> personally Idon't care for media player it's weird
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pepee> brainwash, yep, tried looking for programs eating too much shared memory, then some kernel modules, then I disabled all the graphics stuff, then I reverted to a previous kernel version... and I still haven't found a thing
<JoeLlama> ok so far what I am seeing is MPlayer is the preferred player for ubuntu....  I will research MPlayer too then.
<pepee> brainwash, shared memory usage keeps growing at a 1MB/s rate
<brainwash> pepee: did you use any particular program to check memory usage?
<pepee> brainwash, htop, ipcs, top, free, sar, ...
<JoeLlama> for MPlayer you need to install the codec packages from what I am finding.  Something I don't need to do for VLC.  I will also research the codec packages for MPlayer.  Thanks akik :)
<brainwash> ok
<pepee> some kernel stuff
<pepee> nothing shows the source of the leak
<brainwash> any messages in the system log?
<pepee> it scares me that my system could have been compromised, but rkhunter shows nothing at all
<TJ-> pepee: have you checked if /tmp is on a tmpfs (or any file-systems) ?
<Walex> pepee: welcome to web browsers and crappily written applications
<pepee> Walex, I disabled all the graphic programs, including the kernel module itself
<pepee> it still kept happening
<pepee> TJ-, checking rn
<TJ-> pepee: and how are you determining that memory is being 'eaten' ? What tool(s)
<pepee> htop and the memory indicator in KDE
<pepee> the last one tells me it's shared memory
<pepee> also, the system starts thrashing when it's out of mem... and NONE of my programs is eating 3+ GB of RAM
<jatt> KDE is a memory hog 🐖
<pepee> ..
<TJ-> pepee: does it happen if you boot with system.unit=multi-user.target -- i.e. dont' start the GUI?
<jatt> exactly
<pepee> again, I disabled the radeon module and all the graphic programs
<pepee> disabled sddm, blacklisted radeon, only used the ttys to check the system
<jatt> boot in single user mode
<pepee> disabled some other kernel modules just to check if they could be the problem... nothing
<pepee> TJ-, tmp isn't mounted as tmpfs
<TJ-> pepee: OK, so you need to look at which system services are running, because it's unusual the culprit is likely to be something you've installed that isn't part of a default install
<jk^> tomreyn, <tomreyn> jk^: so it's probably not mounted, yet. do you see it in 'df -h' output or can you see files on it on your preferred file browser?
<jk^> yes, it is mounted
<jatt> I get the culprit is KDE's nepomuk bs
<jatt> bet
<pepee> TJ-, when I killed the DE, no process was using that much memory
<pepee> jatt, I disabled it
<TJ-> pepee: any LXC/LXD/docker containers or VMs running ?
<pepee> a long time ago
<jatt> well done
<pepee> TJ-, they are installed, but I also killed those services
<pepee> this is the oddest thing that has ever happened to me
<pepee> in my ~10 years using linux, I've been able to fix most problems and find workarounds for other ones...
<pepee> this time, not even shutting down the DE and reverting the kernel fixed it
<TJ-> pepee: anything out of the ordinary in the kernel log?
<Walex> pepee: try this: sudo lsof | egrep ' (mem|mmap) ' | egrep -v '/usr/(lib|share)' | sort -k 7,7n | tail -20
<TJ-> pepee: IS the system using any unusual file systems? overlayfs, aufs ?
<pepee> lemme share some logs with oyu
<pepee> *you
<JoeLlama> how do I install VLC offline?
<s10gopal> uefi or legacy mode which one should i choose ? only want to install ubuntu 15 6th gen 12gb ram 120gb ssd (laptop with insydeH20)
<pepee> JoeLlama, download the .deb manually and copy it to the target machine, then install it by double clicking on the file, or by using  dpkg -i  as root
<pepee> s10gopal, legacy, I guess.
<JoeLlama> ok thanks for the help guys! :)
<TJ-> !apt-offline | JoeLlama
<pepee> s10gopal, mine is a laptop with insydeH20, too
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<JoeLlama> hrm?
<pepee> TJ-, Walex https://pastebin.com/hcJRAY3D
<JoeLlama> oh yes thanks TJ- :)
<JoeLlama> I got that part but apparently it's a bit of a process they don't have a single type of update or installation from what I am reading
<s10gopal> TJ-: found anything ?
<JoeLlama> I'll figure it out though.,,
<JoeLlama> bbl
<md84> hi i'm trying to disable font ligatures in xubuntu. i tried the solution from https://superuser.com/questions/678726/how-to-disable-typographic-ligature-when-using-font-hinting-in-xfce
<md84> but that didn't work. is there some other way to disable ligatures. i do NOT want to disable hinting though
<md84> the font i'm using is Monaco on xubuntu 16.04. application MousePad. the font renders without ligatures in Emacs
<md84> thanks for any information on how to fix or investigate this further.
<pepee> guess I'll have to do some forensics on my own system :(
<BosSKurT> hello
<Walex> md84: 'mousepad' uses Pango and Cairo to render text so probably something there, else it is application specific
<calogero> Hi all
<existenz> hey, how do i update mariadb from 10.0 to latest? i get this when i try to update: This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 10.0.33-MariaDB
<Walex> md84: well it turns out that Pango will use unconditionally any ligatures that a font has, so your only option is to edit the fontfile you are using to remove them (property "liga" I think).
<md84> thanks Walex. i'll look into fontfile editing.
<tomreyn> existenz: there's no package by the name of "mariadb" in ubuntu, maybe you're using a third party repository?
<existenz> @tomreyn yeah, i think i had to update the repo
<existenz> trying to update now..
<existenz> stuck at 92% lol
<s10gopal> for ubuntu which one is better uefi or bios ?
<jsubl2> s10gopal: is personal preference.  google uefi vs legacy
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<s10gopal> lotuspsychje: single boot
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: if your system has uefi, for singleboot ubuntu you need to disable fastboot & secureboot
<s10gopal> lotuspsychje: which one should i choose , uefi or legacy mode ?
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: legacy
<s10gopal> lotuspsychje: thx
<calico> How can I decrypt an AES file in 17.10?
<Nova_> hello
<lotuspsychje> Nova_: welcome, how can we help you
<Nova_> hello
<Nova_> Whats up man
<jatt> calico: ccrypt
<Nova_> what ?
<lotuspsychje> Nova_: only ubuntu support here please
<Nova_> okay
<Nova_> Are there channel for kali linux ?
<ducasse> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<calico> jatt, thanks, only really old threads come up when googling
<curlyears9> I am haveing a new, realtively disturbing problem.   My machine is suddenly locking up, accepting no input other than ctrl-Q.  I have to manually reset the machine each time.  It's to that poiint where it's happening about every ten minutes of run time.
<curlyears9> 16.04.4LTS
<jatt> calico:  it's also possible with openssl
<curlyears9> any hints, thoughts?
<athornfam2> Anyone having issues posting messages to ubuntuforums.org?
<curlyears> please?  I am also having issues with fiewfox locking up when thunderbird opens a web page associated with an email message.  Notevery time, no clear parttern to when it will or won't occur
<jatt> can you access the machine with ssh when it's locked up?
<victorbjelkholm> hey people, I'm having a disturbing issue that I can't seem to fix. I'm trying to figure out why my mouse cursor lags when switching tabs in a browser (chrome or firefox) and between windows in awesomewm sometimes. I've tried everything I could figure out to try, like switching cables between the monitor, different resoltuions, different nvidia/nouveau drivers, different kernel version and now I'm stuck, I
<victorbjelkholm> still have the same issue. I did not have this issue on 16.04 but happened when I did a fresh install for 17.10. I have a nvidia gtx 1080ti and i7-7700K CPU so doesn't feel like I should hit any bottlenecks when just switching tabs.... It seems to be related to something with the GPU, as switching tabs gives me the lag but doing a lot of work for the CPU doesn't affect it. Can someone guide me to troubleshoot
<victorbjelkholm> this issue?
<victorbjelkholm> I don't even know where to start digging for gpu performance troubleshooting
<curlyears> this problem manifests itselg as a white screen with black kettering, telling me "Oops, this window has crashed.  Sending copy to mozzilla.  etc., ect."  Then it gives me a choice of killing the app or restarting the windw.
<curlyears> *wow*  and I thought *I* wrote long posting!!!   :)
<curlyears> +s
<lotuspsychje> victorbjelkholm: nvidia + wayland is no go
<victorbjelkholm> lotuspsychje: I'm using x + awesomewm
<lotuspsychje> victorbjelkholm: xorg with nouveau?
<athornfam2> Well I keep getting a "You don't have permission to access /newreply.php on this server".....
<victorbjelkholm> afaik, $XDG_SESSION_TYPE is set to x11
<victorbjelkholm> lotuspsychje: I've tried nvidia's drivers and nouveau, both with xorg and same issue
<victorbjelkholm> also tried multiple versions of nvidia drivers to no avail
<lotuspsychje> victorbjelkholm: how much ram do you have?
<victorbjelkholm> lotuspsychje: 16gb
<lotuspsychje> plenty for gnome
<victorbjelkholm> I'm running awesomewm, but xfce gives me the same issue so doesn't seem related to the window manager
<calico> jatt, isnt there something similar to kleopatra for aes? That would be crazy. Crrypt seems to not work for me, for whatever reason, it always says that the password doesnt match
<lotuspsychje> victorbjelkholm: did it run smooth on gnome+xorg+nouveau?
<victorbjelkholm> haven't tried that, replaced gnome with awesomewm before I could. Will try it out and report back
<auronandace> victorbjelkholm: you didn't experience the issue in 16.04 so were you using the default kernel + xorg combo or did you use the hwe updated kernel and xorg?
<lotuspsychje> victorbjelkholm: also your on .1 of 17.10?
<victorbjelkholm> auronandace: pretty sure it was the default kernel, as I don't know what a hwe updated kernel is
<victorbjelkholm> lotuspsychje: no, 17.10
<lotuspsychje> victorbjelkholm: ah, better update to latest first mate
<victorbjelkholm> aight, I'll try that. Thanks!
<auronandace> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<auronandace> victorbjelkholm: if you try the enablement stack on the lts and then suffer the same problems as a fresh 17.10 install then that suggests the issue lies either in the newer kernel or xorg
<lostMeUbuntu> hi all. so.. if you installed ubuntu with btrfs and /home on a separate partition.. how you gonna get to your /data in home if that peticular install won't boot no more?
<victorbjelkholm> auronandace: ok, I'll try it out. Thanks
<curlyears> gott go.......BCNU L8R
<lostMeUbuntu> i can read the root partition files, which is btrfs. but looks like the /home partition acts as if it is encrypted.
<JoeLlama> how do I install apt-offline on a system that is offline?
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: download the deb file and the dependencies and use "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/files/*.deb"
<ducking> JoeLlama, offline as in not connected to Internet AND Intranet?
<JoeLlama> I have a stand-alone box no wired or wireless connections EVER
<JoeLlama> there is quite the learning curve
<ducking> JoeLlama, understood.  EriC^^ solution is probably most appropriate.
<JoeLlama> o k but I don't quite understand the path
<JoeLlama> I will use a signature file I guess also
<ducking>  /wherever/your/files/are/located
<JoeLlama> what files ducking?
<ducking> The packages you want to install.
<EriC^^> the .deb files you want to install from archive.ubuntu.com
<JoeLlama> oh ok so pick anyplace? any directory>?
<JoeLlama> what is the most logical place to choose>
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: are there any files/dirs in /home?
<ducking> Put on USB -> Mount USB - > Navigate to USB
<JoeLlama> oh!
<ducking> :^)
<JoeLlama> ok :) so like how to I find the usb path?
<ducking> If it auto mounts I believe it will be under /media/ somewhere.
<JoeLlama> neat thanks :)
<ducking> JoeLlama, best of luck! :D Holla back if something arises (haven't had a use case for this, so it's interesting to learn)
<JoeLlama> oh sweet so it also uses the volume label in the path ducking?
<ducking> JoeLlama, nifty eh? :)
<JoeLlama> sweet
<lostMeUbuntu> ducasse: there are for sure. but all i can see in caja are to referring files.
<JoeLlama> what if two usb drives have the same volume label (just curious)
<gopal> Error when installing ubuntu from pendrive https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ApSDDZVruUDeI1a-9XP55-sWupVIYWHi/view?usp=drivesdk
<gopal_> after this error blank screen
<gopal_> black
<ducking> JoeLlama, haven't encountered that so your guess is as good as mine :P I'm sure it's handled somehow though.
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: what do you mean by 'referring files' - symlinks?
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: it usually just adds a (1) at the end
<JoeLlama> welp that didn't work (:
<JoeLlama> oh wait duh
<lostMeUbuntu> ducasse:  i think so.  they have an arrow.  one is called: Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<JoeLlama> ok so like... I did like EriC^^ said and I get a > prompt
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: aha, then they're encrypted with ecryptfs.
<gopal_> what should i do?
<lostMeUbuntu> the other is a 'readme.txt' file
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: did you put quotes in it?
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<JoeLlama> oh yeah but now it says no such directory or path :/
<lostMeUbuntu> ducasse:   oh good lord!   somebody told me it would be no problem accessing with just any live usb session.  but that wont do i guess?
<ducking> JoeLlama, perhaps just cd to the directory and try from there?
<lostMeUbuntu> btw tnx for the link ducasse
<JoeLlama> I'm installing VLC. it was easy on the Wifi box
<gopal_> should i disable tpm?
<JoeLlama> hrm... cd to the directory... is the the directory where I wanna put the VLC files or ...
<JoeLlama> maybe I'm trying to do to much too fast
<ducking> JoeLlama, where the packages you want to install are.
<ducking> cd /media/yourusb
<ducking> then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ducking> Inside of that folder
<JoeLlama> I dunno where the packages are ducking
<JoeLlama> I assume they are online
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: if it's encrypted with ecryptfs things are a bit more complicated
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: what are you trying to install? apt-offline?
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: as you can see :)
<EriC^^> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<JoeLlama> yes I guess I will need that first EriC^^
<JoeLlama> so I guess I am trying to install apt-offline first
<JoeLlama> new users are frustrating huh
<gopal_>  Error when installing ubuntu from pendrive https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ApSDDZVruUDeI1a-9XP55-sWupVIYWHi/view?usp=drivesdk
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: nah i'm trying to figure out what you're trying to do ultimately
<JoeLlama> ultimately I want to install VLC to a box that is completely isolated from any wire or wifi
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: you want to install apt-offline to be able to install other packages without an internet connection? i've never used apt-offline before
<EriC^^> aha
<JoeLlama> yes
<EriC^^> let's see 'what apt-cache show vlc' lists for the dependencies
<JoeLlama> I have boxes that NEVER touch a wire
<gopal_> plz
<gopal_> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> wow, it has a lot of dependencies :D
<JoeLlama> I do have a ubuntu box that has wifi
<gopal_> disabled tmp too
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: apt-offline needs these packages python-argparse and python-magic
<JoeLlama> 'um.. o k
<ducking> EriC^^, have you used docker? Doesn't docker make "portable" applications?
<gopal_> EriC^^: what should i do?
<JoeLlama> I guess I need to read up a bit more first EriC^^
<JoeLlama> thanks for the help :)
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: on the same version of the pc, do "apt-cache show apt-offline" look at the Depends field
<JoeLlama> yeah it's going to take more time than I have atm
<JoeLlama> I will get back to this
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: you're practically there
<JoeLlama> oh>
<JoeLlama> well I have to do things like eat and fix a ferris wheel so...
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: which ubuntu version is the pc that's offline?
<JoeLlama> it's the latest
<JoeLlama> 17 something or another
<EriC^^> and the pc you're on right now? same version?
<JoeLlama> no this is windows crap
<JoeLlama> but I have another that has 16.04 on it with wifi
<JoeLlama> I am used to just downloading files and instaling them
<JoeLlama> this is a new world for me
<JoeLlama> if there is a way I can just download some kind of zip file I am good
<gopal_> lotuspsychje:  Error when installing ubuntu from pendrive https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ApSDDZVruUDeI1a-9XP55-sWupVIYWHi/view?usp=drivesdk
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: hmm, well on the 17.10 one, type "apt-cache show apt-offline" get the dependencies from the Depends line and then run 'apt-cache show python-magic' for example, and look at the Filename line, that's the link to where you can download it manually and use dpkg to install them all
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: like pool/universe/f/file/python-magic_5.25-2ubuntu1_all.deb means it's at http://archive.ubuntu.com --> pool --> universe etc
<JoeLlama> umm... ok I will copy / paste that to a file for later use... believe it or not I really do have an amusement ride to go fix
<JoeLlama> far from here
<JoeLlama> so thanks EriC^^ I will catch up later
<JoeLlama> and I will do some reading on the subject oo
<JoeLlama> too
<ducking> JoeLlama, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4419268/how-do-i-download-a-package-from-apt-get-without-installing-it check that out
<EriC^^> ducking: nope, i've never used it before :|
<ducking> !apt-zip
<JoeLlama> ok thanks ducking too
<JoeLlama> gotta go for a bit gotta get ready
<ducking> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> Package apt-zip does not exist in artful
<JoeLlama> afk
<ducking> !info aptzip
<ubottu> Package aptzip does not exist in artful
<ducking> Hm.... wonder if it was merged with something.
<ducking> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/apt-zip.8.html
<gopal_>  Error when installing ubuntu from pendrive https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ApSDDZVruUDeI1a-9XP55-sWupVIYWHi/view?usp=drivesdk
<ducking> Anyways, good luck! :]
<gopal_>  
<lotuspsychje> ducking: apt can download packages with apt download or something
<lotuspsychje> ducking: stores them ad .deb
<lotuspsychje> as
<ducking> Right on lotuspsychje, JoeLlama was looking for a solution to install VLC on a non-networked machine.
<ducking> lotuspsychje, I was thinking maybe docker would be a quick solution? Doesn't it create "portable" applications?
<gopal_> after clear security settings , error dont occur but still black screen
<gopal_> anyone online ?
<LumumbaGaplyk> Not only lonely)))
<smoked0g> kind of
<gopal_>  Error when installing ubuntu from pendrive https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ApSDDZVruUDeI1a-9XP55-sWupVIYWHi/view?usp=drivesdk
<LumumbaGaplyk> Why don't try install from Live FLASH ?
<gopal_> thats wht i am trying
<LumumbaGaplyk> what's about alternate .iso?
<badboyjer> sup
<aegis> Anyone want to play Cards Against Humanity in #bitcoin-dating
<tomreyn> !offtopic | aegis
<ubottu> aegis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JamesB> Hello. I just upgraded from Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 14.04, and am finding that all AppArmor profiles with 'network' declarations are not working. dmesg shows DENIED with operation create for family inet, sock_type dgram etc. Any idea what is wrong and how I can fix this? The server has quite a few AppArmor profiles. Disabling them is not an option.
<lotuspsychje> JamesB: 12.04 is eol, pretty risky to keep using your system this way
<tomreyn> ...unless you had ESM
<lotuspsychje> hey ioria
<JamesB> That's why I just upgraded to 14.04...
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus ...
<lotuspsychje> JamesB: yes, but 12.04 has been eol longer..so risky for security holes would you still trust your system?
<tomreyn> JamesB: consider doing another upgrade to 16.04, since that'll change a lot more things and maybe your profiles will start working again, or fail entirely. ;-)
<lotuspsychje> JamesB: i would clean install in your case
<tomreyn> i agree, clean install is a better option
<JamesB> It's not the profile. I wrote them and they allow network just fine. It's Ubuntu. Why is AppArmor network broken?
<JamesB> and what is the workaround? Thanks
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Updated_Packages
<tomreyn> might help
<tomreyn> after a dist-upgrade, don't expect every customization you made to work out of the box.
<tomreyn> s/dist-upgrade/ubuntu release upgrade/
<KrisWood> Hello everyone. I'm trying to get SSH working on my ubuntu machine for remote connections so I can fiddle with it while I'm out and about. I can connect to it just fine on the local network, and I've got port forwarding set up, but when I try to connect from an external network I get a "Connection Refused" error. How can I troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> KrisWood: does the computer you run ssh on have a public ip address?
<tomreyn> KrisWood: sorry, that's irrelevant if you have port forwarding setup properly.
<KrisWood> tomreyn, no, the public IP is on the router, which has port forwarding set up to one of the ports on the ubuntu machine
<tomreyn> KrisWood: my guess is that you haven't though. watch /var/log/auth.log while you try to connect
<KrisWood> ok
<KrisWood> Nothing hits the auth log
<KrisWood> last thing in there is connecting via ssh on the local network
<tomreyn> KrisWood: you can also test this with netcat to simplify the test case. stop the ssh server, then run: "sudo nc -vvl PORT", replacing 'PORT' by the port your ssh server listens on (22 by default). then on the remote system / the system going through port forwarding, run "nc -vv YOURPUBLICIPADDRESS YOURPUBLICFORWARDEDPORT" - and replace those upper case strings accordingly.
<tomreyn> KrisWood: also in case you are testing from within the same network you need to be aware that there are routers which won't let you connect to the internet and back into the lan via port forwarding.
<tomreyn> so be sure to test from outside / use a proxy / shell running remotely.
<KrisWood> nc: Address already in use
<tomreyn> you didnt stop the sshd then or something else is still running there
<lotuspsychje> KrisWood: firewall/router could block?
<KrisWood> oh right didn't stop sshd
<KrisWood> how do I do that?
<tomreyn> sudo service ssh stop
<KrisWood> thanks
<KrisWood> netcat is listening now
<crazygary> will i get yelled at if i ask somewhat stupid questions?
<KrisWood> crazygary, not by me ;)
<tomreyn> crazygary: only if the stupid is not ubuntu support related.
<tomreyn> *question
<KrisWood> tomreyn, nothing hitting netcat either
<crazygary> afirm, thanks
<tomreyn> KrisWood: so either the port forwarding doesn't work properly or your(or another) router / firewall prevents you from connecting
<KrisWood> ok I'll try opening a different port
<KrisWood> Oh hey, the router shows two devices with the same IP...
<ioria> no good
<tomreyn> this sounds wrong
<crazygary> release renew dhcp on router perhaps?
<KrisWood> I was messing with trying to get a cisco vWLC running on this machine and at one point I created an OVS bridge and moved the IP address to the bridge
<KrisWood> but the router kept both on the same IP
<KrisWood> brb
<lotuspsychje> KrisWood: nmap can also help you define wich ports open/filtered from remote
<rs3> Hello...installing Ubuntu 17.10 desktop and though I installed in UEFI mode and created an EFI system partition, my laptop does not see the efiboot entry. I can avoid this by letting Ubuntu partition itself, but I fear I must be missing something when doing my own partitioning scheme in the installer. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you mate ^
<strive> rs3: Is your laptop UEFI?
<rs3> strive: Yes, UEFI and BIOS switchable. Currently running UEFI with Legacy Oproms disabled
<rs3> strive: for reference, it is a Dell Latitude E5540
<strive> rs3: Is this a duel-boot with Windows or JUST Ubuntu?
<strive> dual*
<rs3> My hunch is that there is a command besides update-grub that needs to be executed. (After mounting the installed partitions and chrooting into my install, I can run update-grub successfully...but I don't know what step is missing to register that efi boot stub)
<rs3> strive: Just Ubuntu
<Imratrojan> hello
<strive> rs3: What tool did you use to create these partitions?
<rs3> strive: Ubiquity. When going through the install process, I elected to create my own partitions. I have two disks and had a somewhat specific arrangement in mind, which is why I went this route. Prior to running Ubiquity, I used the Disks utility to format the two disks, both GPT.
<strive> Oh.
<bee_real> Does anyone know the best way to do an in-place upgrade of 16.04 to the 18.04 nightly?
<rs3> strive: The weird thing is...I can just tell Ubiquity to auto-partition and boom, everything will work fine. But then I have a monolithic / (no separate /home partition), a swap partition I don't want, &c...but it'll boot just fine, register the EFI boot stub, all that stuff. If I choose to do it my way, I can't seem to get it to boot; it does not show up as a boot option.
<rs3> But I do ensure that I create an EFI system partition (250 MB), a /boot partition (not sure if necessary), root, home. It's an apparently valid install otherwise.
<strive> rs3: Does it have a boot flag?
<rs3> strive: Good thought...I'll check.
<rs3> strive: Are you referring specifically to the EFI partition? According to gparted it has boot flags "boot, esp" set
<ioria> rs3, do you have a /EFI/boot/bootx64.efi    ?
<rs3> ioria: I'll check now. Need to mount and chroot again ;)
<strive> rs3: Does your /etc/fstab file contain an UEFI partition?
<strive> afk.
<fresh_install> hey, my laptop does not stay in standby/hibernate anymore and I am currently trying to debug this. dmesg has these acpi events after i tell it to suspend and it wakes up: https://pastebin.com/g3EV6C7i    is there a place with more log info?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: :P
<fresh_install> I issued the standby, it wakes up automatically and i'd like to know what causes this.
<oerheks> fresh_install, maybe some vibration from a passing truck, triggers the mouse, seen that before
<rs3> strive: /etc/fstab lists the EFI partition though with a UUID identifier: UUID=E600-F7D5  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<rs3> ioria: /boot/efi/ is empty. Hmm!
<fresh_install> oerheks: nope. this didnt happen just once. it always happens.
<rs3> ioria: should it be /EFI/boot as you asked, however?
<ioria> rs3, sudo efibootmgr -v  | pastebinit
<fresh_install> also, if you read the logs its almost instant
<strive> Hm, /boot/efi
<s10gopal> is my dedicated gfx card is off ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26514264/
<rs3> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26514272/
<rs3> ioria: appears to just show my bootable DVD drive (using a live CD now)
<ioria> yep, as you can see
<ioria> rs3, ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<rs3> ioria: No such file or directory...I did mount the EFI partition before chrooting but /boot/efi is completely empty
<rs3> ioria: That said, I just issued a mount without any options (e.g., specify filetype or other options as seen in /etc/fstab. I can try that and see if it appears)
<ioria> rs3,  mount -a , should be enough
<rs3> ioria: Fair enough. Did that, no change. Still empty
<ioria> rs3,  can you paste   sudo parted -l
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: unclaimed means driver not loaded
<s10gopal> lotuspsychje: i disabled it from bios ,
<rs3> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26514305/
<lotuspsychje> s10gopal: then your intel card is working with driver=i915
<ioria> rs3,  ubuntu on /dev/sda ?
<rs3> ioria: Actually no...unfortunately my mSATA SSD is on /dev/sdb. sdb1 == efi, sdb2 == boot, sdb3 == root, sdb4 == home, and sda1 == extra storage (VMs and stuff)
<ioria> rs3, sdb2 == boot  ?
<rs3> ioria: yeah. I have a /boot and a /boot/efi. Think that might have tripped Ubiquity up?
<ioria> yep
<rs3> ioria: Makes sense. Can I salvage this using efibootmgr to write the necessary stuff?
<ioria> rs3, if your disk already contains an ESP  it can be used for Ubuntu too
<jerichowasahoax> rs3: you can use your esp as your /boot partition too
<ioria> only 1 ESP per disk, btw
<rs3> ioria, jerichowasahoax: OK
<ioria> and 1G for boot it's a lot (but ok)
<rs3> ioria: Yeah. Might do away with the /boot partition
<ioria> given your / only 30.0GB   i'll take some space away
<ioria> sorry, nope 219 ?
<gopal> lotuspsychje: ?
<rs3> ioria: the 219GB is /home
<lotuspsychje> gopal: yes?
<gopal> lotuspsychje: how to turn it off?
<ioria> rs3, so root is 30 ?
<rs3> ioria: Yup
<ioria> mmm
<lotuspsychje> gopal: turn what off?
<gopal> lotuspsychje: amd gpu
<lotuspsychje> gopal: you said you disabled it from bios?
<gopal> lotuspsychje: yes
<gopal> lotuspsychje: but after installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gopal: card shows unclaimed..so whats the issue?
<rs3> ioria: There's probably little reason for splitting / and /home on a single-user system, I guess...I think for my own curiosity's sake, I might go back and reinstall with just EFI, root, and the storage partition. See if it is bootable afterward.
<gopal> lotuspsychje: still loading http://paste.ubuntu.com/26514416/
<ioria> rs3, ok
<lotuspsychje> gopal: perhaps try a blacklist?
<rs3> strive, ioria, jerichowasahoax thank you all for your help!
<gopal> lotuspsychje: how?
<ioria> rs3, you're wellcm
<lotuspsychje> !blacklist | gopal
<ubottu> gopal: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<gopal> lotuspsychje: [    1.426632] radeon 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)
<strive> rs3, :)
<canaima> hola
<hamoodZX> what's up
<canaima> hello
<wicope> hi, systemd question https://pastebin.com/6Wr5w8Wm thanks
<gopal_> ioria: can you plz help me ?
<ioria> gopal_, about ?
<gopal_> ioria: is my amd gfx still on ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26514504/
<ioria> gopal_, you can check with   xrandr --listproviders
<gopal_> Providers: number : 1 Provider 0: id: 0x44 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 2 associated providers: 0 name:modesetting
<ioria> gopal_,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'   in a pastebinit (not here)
<jonathan_x> wicope: It's because you haven't run "systemctl status ttrss" yet, and "journalctl | grep ttrss"
<gopal_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26514529/
<ioria> gopal_,  you disabled amd in bios or booting with radeon.nomodeset ?
<gopal_> ioria: in bios + nomod
<ioria> gopal_,  ok, i guess is gone (wondering why, tho)
<gopal_> ioria: and plz tell me how to install it http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15/
<ioria> gopal_,  why you want an unsupported kernel ?
<gopal_> ioria: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<gopal_> ioria: [    1.449810] amdgpu 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003) ?
<ioria> gopal_,  you already tested the   latest upstream kernel ?
<gopal_> ioria: yes , it decreased battery drain a little bit
<ioria> gopal_,  so, what ?
<gopal_> ioria:  upgraded my laptop hdd so want to install it again
<gopal_> ioria: and after kernel upgrade , i need to again black list readon and amdgpu?
<ioria> gopal_,  well, if you already did it , you know howto : you dl the .debs and sudo dpkg -i  *.deb ( linux-image, headers, all for your arch )  but i can't recommend it
<wicope> jonathan_x, thanks here more info https://pastebin.com/pk5kHtDN
<gopal_> ioria: i forgot , plz tell again , this time i will note it down
<jonathan_x> wicope: Probably just : /bin/sh -c 'command > file'
<ioria> gopal_,   linux-image-4.15.0-041500-generic,  linux-headers-4.15.0-041500_4.15.0-041500.201802011154_all.deb,  linux-headers-4.15.0-041500-generic
<gopal_> ioria: plz tell me cmd
<wicope> jonathan_x, yes, /bin/sh -c '/usr/local/bin/docker-machine help > /home/usuario/a.txt' work but /bin/sh -c '/usr/local/bin/docker-machine ls > /home/usuario/a.txt' not work
<gopal_> ioria: and i need to apply patch too
<ioria> gopal_,  what patch ?
<gopal_> ioria:  0001-base-packaging.patch   0002-UBUNTU-SAUCE-add-vmlinux.strip-to-BOOT_TARGETS1-on-p.patch   0003-UBUNTU-SAUCE-tools-hv-lsvmbus-add-manual-page.patch   0004-UBUNTU-SAUCE-no-up-disable-pie-when-gcc-has-it-enabl.patch   0005-debian-changelog.patch   0006-configs-based-on-Ubuntu-4.15.0-7.8.patch
<rs3> ioria: Reinstalled without a distinct /boot, just EFI, and everything is golden. Thanks again!
<ioria> gopal_, might be wrong, that is for the source
<ioria> rs3, good job
<romonsters> hello
<ioria> gopal_, a .deb is a binaty, you don't apply patches to binaries ...
<gopal_> ioria: plz read this , first para http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15/
<Checkmate> i have problem on updat
<Checkmate> update
<luxio> are spectre/meltdown patches out yet?
<Checkmate> yakkety
<Checkmate> Ubuntu 16.10 yakkety  problem update
<brainwash> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<analogical> in the terminal how do I copy a file from the directory I'm in to the same directory giving the copy a different name than the source file???
<akik> analogical: cp source destination
<ioria> gopal_,  you don't apply patches to binaries ...
<analogical> akik, that works for simple filenames but not for more complex filenams
<gopal_> ioria: so i dont have to install them ?
<akik> analogical: you can use bash filename completion to handle that
<jonathan_x> wicope: Have you tried running "sudo /usr/local/bin/......" ?
<ioria> gopal_,  please, rethink your idea to use that ml kern
<analogical> I need to make the cp command understand the a file with [filename] isn't a folder!
<jonathan_x> wicope: Also better do "nano /etc/systemd/system/......." to check
<gopal_> ioria: i want to test it again , i will remove it tomorrow , i need to download them ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26514647/
<akik> analogical: cp '[test]' '[test2]'
<akik> analogical: if you use bash completion, it adds \[
<analogical> why the ' symbols??
<ioria> gopal_, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/installing-latest-stable-mainline-linux-kernel-on-ubuntu-with-apt-get/
<akik> analogical: [ ] are special characters
<analogical> and...?
<ioria> gopal_,   you don't need lowlatency
<gopal_> ioria: and i need to again blacklist amdgup and radeon ?
<akik> analogical: the ' takes out the special meaning and treats the character as is
<ioria> gopal_,   why ? it's the culprit ? are you sure ?
<gopal_> ioria: yes
<ioria> gopal_,   what's your amd card ?
<gopal_> ioria: amd r5 m430
<Hathadar> How may I change the font size for the default terminal on Ubuntu desktop?
<analogical> akik, thank you very much!
<wicope> jonathan_x, ok, i will try, i reboot, thanks for the help
<ioria> gopal_, maybe you card it's not (fully) supported by the open source drivers
<gopal_> ioria: thats why i want to disable it
<ioria> gopal_,  i see
<Checkmate> how to install fail2ban without apt-get
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: that's not a wise decision. what's wrong with using apt-get?
<Checkmate> jerichowasahoax https://pastebin.com/raw/TzAHydxb
<ioria> gopal_,  1) i cannot suggest a mainline kernel; 2) i cannot suggest to give up a discrete video card (you paid for) 3)   you know  :þ
<jerichowasahoax> !info fail2ban yakkety
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1 (yakkety), package size 232 kB, installed size 1227 kB
<badboyjer> ity ita
<jerichowasahoax> !info fail2ban trusty
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Dynetrekk1> hi, ubuntu 16.04 - simple terminal/tmux torrent client?
<gopal_> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26514726/ , i dont use gfx much
<jerichowasahoax> i thought the bot complained if i fed it unsupported releases
<jerichowasahoax> or are both of those still supported
<ioria> gopal_,  your wifi probably broken
<Checkmate> jeri want the log of apt-get install fail2ban ?
<gopal_> ioria: its working , i'm using it
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: sure
<ioria> gopal_,  we're ok, then
<gopal_> ioria: how to select kernel ?
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: though i think the best advice i'm going to have is to upgrade to artful
<ioria> gopal_,  from grub
<gopal_> ioria: how to set defaul to mainline ?
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: or "downgrade" to xenial, but that's an LTS release so it's more of a sidegrade, really
<ioria> gopal_,  it's not at top ?
<gopal_> ioria: idk
<Checkmate> https://pastebin.com/raw/gmGgAveQ
<ioria> gopal_,  reboot
<gopal_> ioria: need to update grub too ?
<ioria> already done, but it does not hurt
<gopal_> ioria: rebooting
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: but either way, the version of ubuntu you're on right now is no longer supported, so mirrors probably got rid of all the old packages
<Checkmate> jerichowasahox any solution to get only fail2ban installed!!
<ioria> gopal_,  don't be surprised if wifi is dead
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: does it absolutely, positively, no if ands or buts HAVE to be without moving to another Ubuntu version? if so, why?
<gopal> ioria: wifi is broken
<ioria> really ?
<gopal> ioria: yes
<Checkmate> i just want to finish some job on mysql then i will do it
<Checkmate> i want just install fail2ban
<jerichowasahoax> Checkmate: so i would finish that job, then upgrade, then try installing fail2ban again
<Checkmate> ok thanks
<gopal> ioria: 4.15.0-041500-generic , ml is installed :)
<ioria> gopal_,  joy... let's play ...   sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source   and reinstall ; reboot
<gopal> ioria: how i can fix my wifi ?
<jonathan_x> Real smart not to try the link I gave you
<badboyjer> whats wrong with your wifi?
<jonathan_x> mirror.telepoint.bg/ubuntu
<wicope> hi, https://pastebin.com/jxf5P6UN
<Checkmate> jonathan_x i'm not sure with the link
<gopal> ioria: thx
<calico> ... Kubuntu performs AMAZING... until it doesn't. Gnome was worse. I need reliability. How can I achieve that with Ubuntu...?
<ioria> calico, what's your (real) problem ?
<Guest96> *I dont have a wired connection on my fresh installed ubuntu server, somebody online who could help?
<lostMeUbuntu> so is there any manual to recover from grub probs?
<calico> ioria, my browsers become super sluggish for no apparent reason, they crash, the entire desktop freezes, my screen starts flickering ... my keyboard shortcuts randomly stop working - things of such nature ;)
<lostMeUbuntu> grub isn't user friendly. it's pure horror.
<ioria> calico, your hardware ?
<ioria> Guest96,  server like 16.04 ?
<Guest96> ioria , yes
<ioria> Guest96,  uname -r ?
<calico> ioria, Lenovo Thinkpad T430, 4GB of RAM and - I think --> 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3230M, Intel® HD Graphics 4000
<Guest96> 4.4.0-87 generic
<ioria> Guest96, cat /etc/network/interface | pastebinit
<calico> ioria, as I said mostly performs without a single hick up... until it start going downhill FAST
<akik> calico: plasma 5 has been very stable for me on two intel cpu laptops
<ioria> Guest96, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Guest96> no such file or directory
<ioria> Guest96, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Guest96> https://pastebin.com/HtaitjeQ
<calico> akik, do you have an idea if the screen flickering problem can be solved without switching to xrender for compositor, the graphics are horrendous
<ioria> Guest96, server usually set that file in the installation process ,  ... so ?
<Guest96> yeah, but the dhcp failed
<calico> akik, I am willing to deal with the rest, at least for now... but the screen flickering is really bad
<akik> calico: there's a xorg snippet for intel gfx "tearfree"
<Guest96> im guessing it something with the driver, cuz i cant even ping the router
<akik> calico: also a newer kernel could help
<calico> akik, how do I go about using the snippet (or whatever..:)). Isn't 17.10 already providing the latest kernel?
<badboyjer> bazhang_ are you a girl?
<akik> calico: here's a forum post with the guidance https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/2nw6ex/incredibly_incosistent_intel_gpu_driver/cmhlnry/
<akik> calico: you need to create the directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d yourself
<Guest96> Cant connnect/ping router on ubuntuserver, somebooody?
<xoxo> hi. no deramfactory channel. anyone able to help me install it? running into some problems
<akik> calico: but i remember at some stage i needed a newer kernel for the flickering
<calico> akik, and create a 20-intel.conf file in there with these contents?
<renee> sup
<akik> calico: yes. i see that it has removed the formatting but maybe it'll work
<akik> calico: the lines between Section and EndSection are usually indented
<calico> akik, so I saved it as that https://i.imgur.com/BVmgrKF.png
<calico> is it fine
<TJ-> Guest96: check the interface's WoL (Wake On LAN) setting ("sudo ethtool <IF>"), and tell us what chipset/driver ("lspci -nnk -d ::0200" should show the Ethernet device)
<akik> calico: indented the other way around :) sorry if my english is not correct
<akik> calico: Section and EndSection at the start of the line
<TJ-> Guest96: also, if "sudo tcpdump -ni <IF>" shows incoming packets but nothing outgoing, it's likely it's a well-known bug whereby on dual-boots the Windows network device-driver needs to have it's WoL settings disabled - it leaves the chipset in a state the Linux driver cannot 'undo'
<calico> akik, so save & reboot now?
<akik> calico: sure, it's also enough to restart either lightdm or sddm
<Guest96> oh sorry TJ- was trying to se if i could setup usb sharing
<TJ-> Guest96: do you dual-boot the system with Windows?
<Guest96> no
<Guest96> it was 10 installed before on it tho
<TJ-> Guest96: hmmm, I'm not sure if the setting can survive - it may be in the eeprom of the chipset. Anyhow, it's worth checking using the commands I gave you.
<calico> akik, thanks. I really hope it's gonna work this time man. One, I want it for myself and then I want to stick it to the "just get a macbook" crowd
<TJ-> Guest96: the first line of the lspci output from that command - right-hand end of the line, just give us the [xxxx:yyyy] part - that's the unique vendor:device ID
<Guest96> TJ- 8086:153b
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, 8086 confirms it's an Intel to start with, which is the series of chipsets affected by the WoL bug I described
<calico> akik, so you're saying my hardware is alright for Kububtu? Also, my volume keys don't work, can you help with that?
<apsknight> I am using Ubuntu 17.10, VLC is not opening on my laptop when I try to open it by clicking on its icon but it is opening when I open it by terminal(by typing vlc). Can anybody help me.
<akik> calico: yes. my other laptop is from 2011 and works fine
<Dynetrekk1> hi, where does transmission-cli save downloaded files to by default?
<TJ-> Guest96: so that is "Ethernet Connection I217-V" ?
<Guest96> ye
<akik> calico: somebody else might know about those keys. i think i've seen a software package that'll handle them
<calico> akik, yeah... last night I ran like 50 youtube tabs on two different browsers, all playing... So it is mostly fine until it gets messed up for ssome reason...
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, before we go further. Has the system been completely powered off (wall-plug removed / battery disconnected) since Windows 10 was on it?
<Guest96> TJ- No, just booted a Ubuntu usb and started installing
<TJ-> Guest96: Could you try that first and then come back if the problem persists? It's possible, if WoL is the issue, that will clear it
<calico> akik, I found something, but they're talking setting gsettings reset org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys, I don't have that, do i?
<akik> calico: i found this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<TJ-> Guest96: basically, need to have the NIC 'forget' it's WoL setting, so all power needs removing
<Guest96> TJ- The battery disconnect to flush bios is something i wanna avoid because my fan settings ;(
<TJ-> Guest96: don't need to remove CMOS battery, I mentioned battery in case the system were a laptop :)
<akik> calico: kde doesn't use that setting
<TJ-> Guest96: but... you could check if the system's BIOS settings have a WoL control, and if so,disable that too
<akik> calico: there's also something called keytouch package
<Guest96> TJ- ah ok, will try, brb s
<TJ-> Guest96: I have seen mention of BIOS WoL setting causing it too
<calico> akik, E: Unable to locate package xev
<calico>  ;/
<akik> calico: xev is installed by default, i think
<akik> calico: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ (i haven't used that)
<tomreyn> xev is part of x11-utils
<Guest96> TJ- done, still no internet tho, but im guessing since the dhcp failed in the installation i need to do something?
<TJ-> Guest96: So, you're back in the installer having booted from a cold power off state?
<Guest96> TJ- I'm in the srv terminal, i just went through thinking i will set it up later
<calico> akik, I am following the guide. But I am getting lost here - keycode 161 = F14The keycode's should be the ones you wrote down earlier. The F key numbers should be numbered after those that are actually present on your keyboard (so if you have a standard windows keyboard, you would have 12, if you have a mac keyboard you will have 16 so start at 17).
<TJ-> Guest96: Oh, that makes things easier! OK, let's check the WOL state. Identify the interface name first with "ip link show" and tell us what it is
<calico> What's the deal with the F keys, akik ?
<Guest96> TJ- eno1? Is that it? Im quite new to Linux myself so ;)
<TJ-> calico: The function keys on the keyboard go from F1 through F16, so for setting up new entries start with F17
<TJ-> Guest96: that'll do  :) I can include in commands I give you then! now do "which ethtool" - tell me if a path is returned. If not, the tool isn't installed so we need to do something else
<akik> has somebody tested that keytouch package? does it work good with ubuntu?
<Guest96> TJ-sbin/ethtool
<Guest96936> hi
<TJ-> Guest96: Yay! OK, "sudo ethtool eno1" and report the lines "Supports Wake-on:" and "Wake-on:"
<Guest96> TJ- pumbg & g
<Bi2Te3Powered> #bash
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, the first set is the list of modes the device supports, and the "g" is the current mode, which is "Wake on MagicPacket™. So let's disable it with "sudo ethtool -s en01 wol d"
<TJ-> Guest96: do "sudo ethtool en01" again and verify the current "Wak-on:" mode is now 'd'
<TJ-> s/en01/eno1/
<TJ-> Guest96: and let's try resetting the hardware: "echo 1 | sudo dd of=/sys/class/net/eno1/device/reset"
<TJ-> Guest96: then do "ip link show dev eno1" and confirm we didn't lose the device :D
<akik> calico: did the graphics situation become better for you?
<Guest96> TJ- all done
<calico> akik, not sure yet, it'll take some time to find out. I am messing (successfully) with Global Keyboard Shortcuts, works///
<TJ-> Guest96: any sign of the network DHCP working now? if not, try another reboot. Once rebooted check "sudo ethtool eno1" again to confirm the 'd' state of the WoL is still set
<Guest96> TJ- wake is on g now after reboot
<TJ-> Guest96: aha! It's definitely the issue I described! Do you have another system from which you can send the MagicPacket to see if that'll wake the interface?
<Guest96> TJ- from this comp i guess, its windows tho
<TJ-> Guest96: hmmm, you'll need to find a Windows tool to send it, and use "ip link show dev eno1" to get the MAC address to send to
<TJ-> Guest96: Linux has "etherwake" tool for this
<TJ-> Guest96: also, can you tell us the make/model of this PC as reported by "dmesg | grep DMI"
<Guest96> TJ- Asus H87I-PLUS motherboard - https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/H87IPLUS/specifications/
<daddesio> Hey guys, it seems my laptop hard drive is failing. After about 1 hour, it BSODs, and when I restart it says "hard drive not found". I can flip the laptop upside-down/right-side up again and that fixes the issue for another hour, so it makes me think it's a connector issue.
<daddesio> Anyway, I have backed up most important files but would like to clone the drive. I've heard Clonezilla and ddrescue are good.
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, before we go further, let's try some other diagnosis in case it's not WoL causing this. Run this command and see it reports any packets. "sudo tcpdump -ni eno1"  (Ctrl+C to break out)
<Guest96> TJ- "that device is not up"
<TJ-> Guest96: hmm, try "sudo ip link set up dev eno1" then try the tcpdump again
<Guest96> TJ- Now im getting something atleast
<TJ-> Guest96: in tcpdump? Is it all incoming or do you see outgoing packets too?
<TJ-> Guest96: what subnet is your LAN? We can try setting a static IP on the I/F
<Guest96> TJ- no idea, just a wall of text for me
<tomreyn> daddesio: if you expect physical issues, gddrescue is better than clonezilla.
<Guest96> TJ- 255.255.255.0
<daddesio> I'm not sure I really expect any issues with the platter/head/etc. I *think* it's most likely just the SATA connector or possibly the hard drive circuit board or my motherboard dying.
<TJ-> Guest96: that's only the mask :) the subnet is something like 192.18.1.0/24 (== 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0)
<raidghost> daddesio: how dying?
<raidghost> Guest96: Uese a subnet calculator
<daddesio> When I'm able to boot into Windows, everything appears to work for about 1 hour. Although I'm not sure if that's just because the hard drive head crashed.
<tomreyn> daddesio: did you check S.M.A.R.T. data? not that it's overly reliable, but it can provide an indication.
<daddesio> so like I said, the drive works for about 1 hour at a time until Windows (or Linux) working. On Windows, I'll get a BSOD after 2 minutes; on Linux, I'd see weird errors when I pull up Ctrl+Alt+F2.
<daddesio> Then when I restart the laptop, it says "Hard drive not found". The issue resolves if I flip the laptop over (like I'm trying to remove the battery), or leave it unplugged for 5 minutes, etc.
<Guest96> TJ- 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254
<tomreyn> daddesio: those 'weird errors' can also be seen when you run "dmesg -T" in a temrinal window. and you can post them to a pastebin if you want someone else to examine them
<daddesio> I just copied over 20GB of stuff via SCP before it BSOD'd.
<joshter> is this the right channel for assistance
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, Ctrl+C that tcpdump then do "ip addr add 192.168.1.201/24 dev eno1"
<TJ-> Guest96: then try to ping some existing IP address on the LAN, e.g. "ping -c 5  192.168.1.1"
<joshter> using 2-in-1 laptop-tablet. unable to drag/move or resize few windows like firefox, chromium and this irc chat when in tablet mode - touch screen
<tomreyn> daddesio: if it reliably fails after a given time, this suggests it fails due to warming up. you may want to put it in a fridge before connecting it next time if you'll try to recover more data. but before you do this, be sure to rule out all the other possibilities which are not drive related (bad connector / cable / controller /mainboard)
<Guest96> TJ- how to ctrl+c tcpdump=
<TJ-> Guest96: just press Ctrl+C
<TJ-> Guest96: I was assuming the previous 'tcpdump...' command was still running, so telling you how to stop it. If you already stopped it, ignore the instruction
<Guest96> TJ- ah, okay, already stopped it
<daddesio> tomreyn: Ah, I learned about that technique from the Scott Moulton "Hard Drive Recovery" videos from 2006. Don't put it in the freezer, but *cooling* is a good idea.
<TJ-> Guest96: just do the "ip addr add ..." and then the "ping ..."
<joshter> anybody would like to help? lol
<joshter> using 2-in-1 laptop-tablet. unable to drag/move or resize few windows like firefox, chromium and this irc chat when in tablet mode - touch screen
<tomreyn> daddesio: right, you don't want ot go much below specified operating temperature.
<Guest96> TJ- Now i can ping my this comp
<TJ-> Guest96: Oh! So it wasn't WoL - Yay :D  ... so now we need to figure out why the DHCP wasn't working
<joshterr> test 123
<TJ-> Guest96: Guest96 which release of Ubuntu is it? "cat /etc/issue"
<Guest96> newest srv distro
<Guest96> TJ- 16.04.3 lts
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, so the current Xenial Long Term Support
<TJ-> Guest96: so that'll expect to have networking configured using either systemd-networkd or ifupdown. How did you configure the network? Maybe via the file /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Guest96> TJ- no idea, my mate was trying to do it but he could get the internet to run either
<TJ-> Guest96: if you do "cat /etc/network/interfaces" do you see a section for "eno1" ?
<Guest96> TJ- and he gave up ,D
<Guest96> TJ- no, just see the standard auto lo ,iface lo inet loopback
<TJ-> Guest96: maybe there's a separate file for it, so try this: "grep -rn eno1 /etc/network/interfaces{,.d/} "
<TJ-> Guest96: if you get nothing from that, try "grep -rn eno1 /etc/systemd/network/"
<Guest96> TJ- from systemd i got something
<TJ-> Guest96: Oh, good... is it "Name=eno1" ?
<Guest96> TJ- ehm no
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, what is the filename reported for the grep match? (I assume it was a match and not an error message)
<Guest96> TJ- [1] exit 127 fwep -en wno
<TJ-> Guest96: that looks like a shell message for a command put into the background, did you mistype?
<TJ-> Guest96: basically, what you want in /etc/systemd/network/ is a single file containing this: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/eno1.network
<Guest96> TJ- yeah i did ;:D
<TJ-> Guest96: you can fetch that file from my server and install it using "wget -O - http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/eno1.network | sudo tee /etc/systemd/network/eno1.network"
<TJ-> Guest96: after than ensure the networkd service is enabled/running with "systemctl status systemd-networkd" -- you should see something similar to "Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/systemd-networkd.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)" -- if 'enabled' says 'disabled' tell me
<Guest96> TJ- just getting missing url with wget
<ATLowther> Any recommendations for a terminal replacement?
<Guest96> TJ- can i just make sudo nano file with that?
<ATLowther> I tried terminator. I wasn't a fan.
<TJ-> Guest96: sure, I was trying to make it easier for you
<TJ-> Guest96: "sudo nano /etc/systemd/network/eno1.network"
<oerheks> ATLowther, 10 *best*, but i think you have the best already, gnome-terminal
<oerheks> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/10-best-linux-terminals-for-ubuntu-and-fedora
<ATLowther> My main desire is multi-tab support.
<Guest96> TJ- systemmd-network service disabled
<TJ-> ATLowther: have you considered using a terminal multiplexer like tmux or screen?
<ATLowther> I have never heard of that before.
<Guest96> TJ- veondor preset enabled
<TJ-> Guest96: OK, so "sudo systemctl enable systemd-networkd.service"  then "sudo systemctl start systemd-networkd.service"
<TJ-> Guest96: after that, because we set a manual IP address, it might get another, so try a reboot
<Guest96> TJ- sudo systemctl, no such file or diretory
<TJ-> Guest96: typo?
<Guest96> TJ- yeah, forgot the D..
<Guest96> TJ- well, i have internet
<TJ-> Guest96: right, and 2 IP addresses I suspect :) Now to try a reboot to make sure it's permanent
<[1]KrisWood> tomreyn, Success! I removed the device with the conflicting IP from the router config, and removed the broken bridge configuration from my ubuntu machine and now SSH is working properly! Thank you for steering me in the right direction!
<TJ-> !cookie tomreyn
<Guest96> TJ- yeah, i got it after reboot
<TJ-> Guest96: Yay!
<Guest96> TJ- is it done?
<TJ-> Guest96: sorry about the WoL detour
<TJ-> Guest96: yes
<Guest96> TJ- Like jeez, first time doing a physical linux-machine
<Guest96> TJ- the hyper-v setups has been way to easy on me
<TJ-> Guest96: Not sure why the installer failed to get it set up, it may be there was some WoL interference we cleared, but I can't be sure
<Guest96>  TJ- can we make a summary of what we really did so i can save it for further use ;D
<TJ-> Guest96: created the systemd-networkd configuration and enabled the service
<TJ-> Guest96: we also explored the state of the Wake On LAN setting in the belief it might be causing the Trasmit side of the network interface to not send data
<yehuda> ##java
<Guest96> TJ- Well thank you so much for the help, but if i should fuck something up again(who knows) and reinstalls and the DHCP fails again, i just can make the eno1 file with the Match and DHCP stuff, the enable and  systemd-network?
<TJ-> Guest96: Yes - assuming the Wake On LAN isn't interferring
<Guest96> TJ- Ok, well it works now thanks to you atleast, lets just hope i dont fuck it up ;)
<TJ-> Guest96: use a snapshotting file-system, then you can take snapshots at various points and roll-back if you mess it up, rather than needing to do a full reinstall
<Guest96> TJ- Any guides for it? I used lvm while setting up, so any guides for securing the server and etc will be appreciated
<TJ-> Guest96: lvm is what I was going to suggest
<tomreyn> thanks for the cookie, t-j, i'll add that to my browser.
<TJ-> Guest96: as simple as "sudo lvcreate --snapshot --name NAME -L 5g VG/LV" - where 5g is the limit on the size. See "man lvcreate" for more
<crazygary> is there a google authenticator available that isn't the shitty one from github?
<Toba> you mean a TOTP client app?
<crazygary> yeah lol
<Guest96> TJ- okay, will look into that, u know any good harden/secure guides? Will be putting it online just beein doing localhost within the vm
<Toba> crazygary: can you point to "the shitty one from github", so we're on the same page?
<crazygary> https://github.com/google/google-authenticator
<crazygary> that one, i mean it might not be shitty, but i have no idea how to use it
<TJ-> Guest96: well, don't bind services to public interfaces unless that is needed, and configure the firewall for INPUT/FORWARD policy  DROP then add specific rules for each service/port you wish to allow
<TJ-> Guest96: see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/security.html
<Guest96> TJ- Will read it,  And thank you again for the help
<xqb> why doesn't this render nicely? http://i.imgur.com/nDPygq1.png
<tomreyn> xqb: don't cross-post #debian and #uubntu.
<xqb> thanks tomreyn I'll keep that in mind sorry thanks I apologise thanks sorry
<tomreyn> thanks
#ubuntu 2018-02-04
<Arfed> what is the default text editor in ubuntu? when I run latest ubuntu in vmware, I can't use gedit from a terminal.
<Arfed> ok nevermind, it is gedit. there's a bug in ubuntu, where you can't fucking load gedit from the terminal...this is making things difficult for me
<Arfed> am running 17.10 in vmware, no real modifications to the install
<Arfed> I get gtk-warning: cannot open display: :0
<Arfed> googling that error really doesn't help me at all
<whallz> hello, i have noticed a problem with audio playback, have tried both vlc and audacious, issue happens on both: pitch slightly shifts up and down (i guess something related to cpu priority or similar?)
<whallz> any ideas?
<whallz> i have both pulseaudio and alsa installed
<Arfed> how do you run gedit as root, if you can't launch gedit from a terminal without it giving an error?
<whallz> Arfed: tried gksudo gedit ?
<Arfed> same error
<Arfed> really pissed that something this basic is broken in default 17.10, in vmware
<whallz> i think i am late, what's the error?
<whallz> what happens if you run "sudo -s" (or "su -") and then call "gedit"?
<Arfed> https://i.imgur.com/9vFwoHv.jpg
<Arfed> same thing with sudo -s
<Ghostbowl> hey can anyone tell me if there's a parallel ssh client for windows?
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, try ##windows
<Arfed> does ubuntu have a QA team?
<Ghostbowl> @bazhang where do I find that
<kerrick> I'm getting the following error trying to install libpython3-dev: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!\n  libpython3-dev
<jatt> Ghostbowl: putty
<bazhang> Arfed, of course yes
<Ghostbowl> I tried googling it with not luck
<Ghostbowl> putty?
<kerrick> This just started about 10 minutes ago
<Arfed> ok - does the QA team do tests in e.g. VMWare?
<Ghostbowl> oh ok
<whallz> Arfed: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+gksudo+cannot+open+display
<Ghostbowl> it's an option?
<jatt> Ghostbowl: yes, putty
<bazhang> whallz, please never lmtgtfy as a support option
<whallz> sure, here's the proper QA site response about this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/414785/cant-open-gedit-as-root
<Arfed> I already said I googled this. the results arent helpful
<Ghostbowl> I can't find that option jatt
<Arfed> that's not a QA site, that looks like a community side - where users have had to work around ubuntu QA fuckups
<bazhang> no cursing here Arfed
<Ghostbowl> there's nothing with ##windows
<jatt> Ghostbowl: weren't you asking whether "there's a parallel ssh client for windows"?
<Ghostbowl> yes
<jatt> so
<jatt> putty is a ssh client for windows
<whallz> Arfed: about that error
<Arfed> are you a mod/OP bazhang?
<Ghostbowl> no but I want to ssh into 30 computers at the same time to make them all execute the same shell script at the same time
<bazhang> Arfed, thats not the issue, this channel keeps it curse free, thanks
<jatt> what about the windows part?
<apb1963> ubuntu 16.04 I can't seem to get my wireless printer an IP address; it can't see the router/dhcp server.  Any good ideas?  I've been messing with it for literally days.
<nrg> what about ncurses
<Ghostbowl> I'm doing this from a computer that runs windows, but the thirty computers all run on linux
<Arfed> I'll curse as much as I like, as long as it's not towards any other users, thanks. when there's been a QA screwup, which affects basic functioning for ubuntu, some swearing is more than appropriate
<Arfed> in fact, swearing seems to coincide with linux use in general sometimes
<jatt> Ghostbowl: the right channel for your question is #windows
<Ghostbowl> I'm looking for something like this
<Ghostbowl> https://github.com/ParallelSSH/parallel-ssh
<jatt> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<apb1963> Ghostbowl, Do they need to be executed at EXACTLY the same time?  If not, what about writing a shell script that calls ssh in a loop, and simply put it in the background.
<apb1963> Ghostbowl, i.e. each ssh is put in the background
<Ghostbowl> not exactly at the same time
<apb1963> while counter < 30 do; ssh host; done
<apb1963> forgot the &
<apb1963> ssh host &
<apb1963> off the top of my head obviousliy
<Ghostbowl> I'm not sure I understand
<apb1963> where did I lose you?
<jatt> apb1963: he is not using ubuntu but windows
<Ghostbowl> I am using ubuntu
<Ghostbowl> or I can
<jatt> right
<Ghostbowl> if it's just a shell script thats fine
<apb1963> well that's the first thing that needs to be resolved... where you're launching this ssh process from.
<Ghostbowl> I wanted to launch it from a pc, but I can do it from an ubuntu server too
<apb1963>  windows has a way to do the same thing... batch file or some such
<jatt> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<apb1963> But, if you want to do it from one of those 30 servers... setup a cron job... do it once or more often as you see fit.
<apb1963> Or just login and do it.
<Ghostbowl> ok, I'm kind of new to this
<Ghostbowl> so I need to install some software on about 30 servers
<Ghostbowl> I'm trying to find the most efficient way possible to do that
<apb1963> what software?
<jatt> Ghostbowl: there are configuration management tools to do that
<Arfed> how do I get ubuntu to get around to fixing a QA problem? it looks like the can't-launch-gedit issue has been a longstanding one for almost 4 years - that's a serious QA screwup
<jatt> Ghostbowl: ssh alone is not he most efficient way to do that
<Ghostbowl> what do you mean?
<heartmeat>  the rise and fall of D.O.D.O.
<Ghostbowl> what kind of tools?
<jatt> Ghostbowl: for example: https://www.chef.io/implementations/windows
<apb1963> chef, puppet are designed for that... but from the description you gave those are prolly overkill.
<Ghostbowl> thanks jatt, I didn't know such a thing existed
<apb1963> But if it's something you plan to do often... it may be worth investing your time.
<jatt> like apb1963 said it might be an overkill for your case. but if you want to do that in a corporate IT environment you might take a look at chef or puppet
<Ghostbowl> is there anything like that, that's opensource?
<jatt> !chef
<apb1963> It really depends on the scenario.  If these are all brand new installs, it might be faster to push images.
<jatt> yes, chef is opensource
<Ghostbowl> yeah they're brand new installs
<Ghostbowl> what do you mean with push images?
<Ghostbowl> like preconfigure an image
<Ghostbowl> and then upload that?
<apb1963> essentially
<Ghostbowl> that sounds pretty cool too
<apb1963> do like a tftp boot... though I think dhcp is the modern method.
<Ghostbowl> what's a tftp boot?
<apb1963> Trivial FTP
<apb1963> it's a way too boot an image over the net
<apb1963> s/too/to
<Ghostbowl> oh I did not know that was possible either
<apb1963> But again... I believe dhcp supersedes it at this point.
<kk4ewt> pxe boot has been able to use ftp for years
<Ghostbowl> man, so much stuff I've never heard about
<Ghostbowl> I'm gonna try the chef method
<Ghostbowl> I might have to configure more computers in the future
<bazhang> Ghostbowl, for ubuntu?
<Ghostbowl> yes
<Ghostbowl> and a couple of windows boxes
<Ghostbowl> but right now ubuntu
<apb1963> I'm still finding new things I never heard of so... :)
<jatt> Ghostbowl: you will need to do a lot of reading, but might be worth it
<jatt> Ghostbowl: I mean the chef way
<Ghostbowl> yeah I figured that
<Ghostbowl> but it looks really cool
<Ghostbowl> what's the development kit for?
<Ghostbowl> scripting?
<jatt> please note there is a #chef channel in freenode
<jatt> you might find more help there
<Arfed> so, I still can't get gedit opening from a terminal, due to error: Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display
<Arfed> the advice in this link does not help me: https://askubuntu.com/questions/414785/cant-open-gedit-as-root
<apb1963> Ghostbowl, http://opensourceforu.com/2015/03/ten-tools-for-configuration-management/
<Ghostbowl> wiw
<Ghostbowl> thank you
<Ghostbowl> I'm gonna go read
<apb1963> yw
<apb1963> enjoy
<TJ-> Ghostbowl: for deploying Debian/Ubuntu installs with automatation, look at the standard kickstart+preseed support
 * apb1963 just learned something new
<TJ-> Ghostbowl: e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/i386/apb.html
<TJ-> Ghostbowl: the 16.04 guide for the same thing is prettier :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<Arfed> how do I get gedit open as root in 17.10? I keep getting  Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display and no AskUbuntu answers help?
<Arfed> this is basic stuff - I'm completely blocked...
<jatt> use sudo
<Arfed> to clarify: all attempts at opening gedit from terminal fail with that error
<Arfed> sudo or not
<bazhang> jatt, he's in a vmware
<TJ-> Arfed: if it's using Wayland compositor, that doesn't allow root access via GUI, have you use an 'xhost' workaround
<Arfed> when I call xhost I get the same error
<Arfed> xhost: uinable to open display ":0"
<TJ-> Arfed: see this answer for a lot if detail https://askubuntu.com/questions/961967/why-dont-gksu-gksudo-or-launching-a-graphical-application-with-sudo-work-with-w
<djapo> hello, has anyone seen that weird ad on youtube where their are staircase and a shadow in the shape of a parallelogram walks forward .. and it has a face
<Arfed> does the ubuntu team and QA team not it is a major problem for basic functionality to break like this and required this kind of messing around?
<Arfed> * not view it as
<bazhang> djapo, this is ubuntu support only
<Arfed> I can't even run the xhost command that is required for fixing it...
<Arfed> so that AskUbuntu is useless to me
<xoxo> anyone have experience with DreamFactory?
<xoxo> im trying to install it on ubuntu
<xoxo> but running into some problems
<djapo> sorry, just thought someone would have seen it too .. Love linux
<Arfed> how did 17.10 ever get past QA...
<Arfed> going to thrash this VM and go back to LTS
<bazhang> xoxo, installing how and from where
<xoxo> installing on a digitalocean server from terminal
<xoxo> on my computer
<bazhang> djapo, #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<apb1963> ubuntu 16.04 I can't seem to get my wireless printer an IP address; it can't see the router/dhcp server.  Any good ideas?  I've been messing with it for literally days.
<xoxo> bazhang: would you like to see my error
<Arfed> it's not even a VMWare problem either - it's the base 17.10 itself is pretty much saddled with a gigantic QA problem that's going to be a pain for a huge portion of the userbase. terrible terrible handling of this from whoever is in charge of releases and QA
<bazhang> xoxo, where is this dreamfactory downloaded from, regular ubuntu repos, a private archive, or some third party source
<xoxo> http://wiki.dreamfactory.com/DreamFactory/APT/Ubuntu_16.04/Installation#DreamFactory - git clone https://github.com/dreamfactorysoftware/dreamfactory.git ./
<apb1963> Arfed, I resolved this issue ages ago, sadly I don't remember the details, however I think xauth may have been part of it.  Something here should spark some ideas: https://serverfault.com/questions/51005/how-to-use-xauth-to-run-graphical-application-via-other-user-on-linux
<Arfed> thanks, but I just thrashed the VM and am downloading LTS. I find it hard to believe that there is such a major QA problem in a release like this. But then, I'll admit this has been my experience every time I've ever used an Ubuntu install. The QA for this project is atrocious
<xoxo> bazhang: any ideas?
<bazhang> xoxo, about some git install?
<xoxo> bazhang: https://snag.gy/tH0M4d.jpg
<xoxo> that's my problem
<bazhang> xoxo, sounds like you should contact the git maintainers, file bugs wiuth them
<bazhang> with
<Dserge> Quick question, is there any way to change the default location Nautilus opens in? It opens between my two monitors so I constantly have to drag it over everytime I open it.
<xoxo> k
<misc--> ickserv identify notused.
<misc--> dickhead
<boblamont> In many, if not all, web browsers, when you download the same file twice, it appends a number to the name, i.e. file.txt, file(1).txt... Are there any file managers (preferably with drag and drop) that can do that? Usually the options are only to replace or rename.
<Arfed> great even LTS has the Gtk-WARNING: cannopt ne display: :0 error
<Arfed> so it's not even a wayland issue
<Arfed> dozens of AskUbuntu pages on the issue, and none of them with a solid solution
<[n0mad]> works fine for me on LTS..probably doesn't help you much
<Arfed> did you have to configure anything to get it working, when first installed?
<TJ-> Arfed: where are you executing the command from? A console shell, or a terminal emulator shell?
<TJ-> Arfed: or an SSH shell?
<Arfed> terminal
<TJ-> Arfed: and what is the exact command you're issuing?
<Arfed> okey I finally got it the xhost workaround here works in LTS but not 17.10 (even though it's meant for 17.10):
<Arfed> https://askubuntu.com/questions/614387/gksu-gtk-warning-cannot-open-display-0
<[n0mad]> i didn't configure anything, it just works
<Arfed> Ubuntu's QA team needs to get this repro'd and fixed immediately. simply running 17.10 or LTS in VMWare and trying to run gedit in a terminal is sufficient repro
<TJ-> !bug | Arfed
<ubottu> Arfed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> Arfed, please state the exact command you were issuing
<Arfed> forget it. I'm not wasting any more time with this to file a bug report. it's QA's job to get on top of issues like this
<Arfed> I've alrady lost around 2 hours to this
<bazhang> Arfed, that is not going to happen unless we get some exact errors/exact commands issued
<Arfed> it's simple. install LTS or 17.10 on VMWare, open terminal then type sudo gedit
<TJ-> looks like Bug #1449748
<ubottu> bug 1449748 in Ubuntu "gedit can't run in root terminal" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449748
<Arfed> man this bug is ancient/longstanding judging by that...bump that up to maximum priority
<Arfed> this is the kind of thing which turns users away for good - I'm only persisting because I have to for work
<TJ-> Arfed: that report isn't a bug, it's user error. They're trying to use session cookies/auth of another user when logged in as root. As they say, "from a user terminal, " gedit" and "gksu gedit" both work just fine."
<Arfed> gksu gedit does not work.
<nojitron> hi guys is there a difference between a vpn scrambler and say a vpn (ipvanish)
<Arfed> I had to do the workaround I linked to get it working.
<Arfed> gedit does not work.
<tomreyn> nojitron: that's not really an ubuntu issue, maybe try ##networking or ##security
<nojitron> just a once off i know this is ubuntu channel-this is my go to channel as i use linux and find linux users better understand most of my it related questions
<nojitron> understood thanks will do
<nojitron> hav a lovely day all
<tomreyn> you, too
<Arfed> if someone is involved with ubuntu or QA and has vmware, take a few mins to install 17.10 or LTS in a fresh VM, then open a terminal, and type gedit or sudo gedit or (after installing it) gksudo gedit
<Arfed> easy repro.
<TJ-> Arfed: as og 16.04 tools should be using policykit, via pkexec, not gksudo/gksu. That began being phased out immediately after 14.04
<Arfed> fine I'll start up another fresh/throwaway VM and see if that still has an isuse
<TJ-> Arfed: gksudo shouldn't even be installed on 17.10, it's in the universe repo
<Arfed> but if I end up wasting my time I'm going to give out about others not putting the effort in too...
<TJ-> Arfed: make a bug report; this channel is for support not venting. If you want to vent try #ubuntu-discuss
<Arfed> I will not make a bug report I've wasted enoguh time and if QA cant do their job then I'm not going to bother doing it for them...
<bazhang> Arfed, then sign up with the existing bug, please dont use this channel as a rant station
<TJ-> Arfed: fine, then please stop venting, this channel is for support questions
<fun0> hello, how can I merge /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<fun0> accidentally wrote a nimage to /dev/sdb1 and now the two filesystems can't be merged
<fun0> both are now empty
<TJ-> fun0: They're already the same thing, sdb 'contains' sdb1
<fun0> @TJ- but I can't write an image on /dev/sdb because the fs is too small(?)
<fun0> @TJ- methinks I bunkered the ssd somehow
<TJ-> fun0: sdb1 simply starts several sectors into sdb.. so do you want to 'move' sdb1 to be start of the device?
<fun0> TJ- I want to merge them all so I can write the image to /dev/sdb correctly
<fun0> TJ- I used dd to image something on /dev/sdb1
<TJ-> fun0: I'm confused, if that's wrong, simply write the image again but use "dd of=/dev/sdb ..."
<fun0> TJ- but /dev/sdb only has 4 GiB of space, even though the whole drive is 114G
<fun0> dev/sdb1 however has 111GiB available
<lotuspsychje> Arfed: bugs are highly reccomended as they can help yourself and the community identify and solve issues
<TJ-> fun0: how are you determining those numbers, what tool are you using?
<fun0> TJ- fdisk, gparted
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, bug reporting :)
<apb1963> fun0, screenshot
<TJ-> fun0: can you show us "pastebinit <( sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb) "
<TJ-> bazhang: tehehehe I just got that :D
<fun0> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/26516256/
<bazhang> bugs, not so much
<TJ-> bazhang: thanks for making me laugh out loud
<fun0> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/26516257/ is for /dev/sdb1
<TJ-> fun0: !$L^&)$)£!!! What the heck of you done there? :D
<TJ-> fun0: you've managed to somehow change the block device links?
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: yeah lol
<TJ-> fun0: show us "pastebinit /proc/partitions"
<fun0> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/26516263/
<TJ-> fun0: have you accidentally mounted something on top of /dev/sdb1 ? Can you show us "pastebinit /proc/mounts"
<fun0> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/26516273/
<TJ-> fun0: /proc/partitions shows sdb is 4 blocks bigger than sdb1, and as the physical sectors for sdb1 report as 4096 bytes, that makes total sense
<TJ-> fun0: hmmm, is it GPT with a strange protective MBR? "pastebinit <( sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb )"
<fun0> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/26516291/
<TJ-> fun0: ouch, something wrong there! You say /dev/sdb is an SSD?
<fun0> TJ- yes
<TJ-> fun0: what does this report?  "readlink -e /sys/block/sdb/device"
<fun0> TJ- /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0
<TJ-> fun0: OK, so it's on a USB<>ATA bridge. I suspect that bridge has failed, either permanently or just for this power cycle. I think you have to remove the USB cplug from PC, remove any external power from the USb device, give it a few seconds, re-power, and re-connect to PC, and check
<TJ-> fun0: I've seen a lot of cheap/low-quality USB<>ATA bridge chipsets die when you do a sustained write through them, such as 'dd'ing a large disk image - my hypothesis is they overheat
<fun0> TJ- indeed
<fun0> TJ- how would that mess with the MBR? my current system can detect the two different partitions
<TJ-> fun0: There are many ways things can get confused, but the point is, the system is obviously confused, so you need to unconfuse it
<TJ-> fun0: there may be clues in dmesg / /var/log/kern.log - I/O errors, device resets, etc.
<fun0> TJ- k thanks
<eric_> hello
<eric_> hi
<eric_> hi
<badboyjer> whats up ppl
<lotuspsychje> badboyjer: welcome, what can we do for you?
<badboyjer> nothing much just saying hi
<scootley> Anyone know the default partition layout that the 16.04 installer will recommend or implement when installing from a live USB? (machine is laptop with single hard drive)
<lotuspsychje> scootley: partitioning is really the users choice
<lotuspsychje> scootley: do you have any special needs/plans or happy with the default partitioning from setup?
<scootley> lotuspsychje: right but there is no default supplied for users who want it to be automatic? (I don't have the installer running so I can't check)
<scootley> lotuspsychje: no special plans
<scootley> lotuspsychje: just want to know what that default is.  presumably there is one and the user is not left to just figure it out from nothing
<scootley> I tried searching documentation for it but didn't see it any place that seemed official and up to date
<scootley> to be clear, I don't need help figuring out a partitioning scheme, I really just want to know what the defaults are
<TJ-> scootley: if you choose FDE it'll use LVM, not sure if it'll use LVM regardless. I think it will use 2 partitions/LVs, one for rootfs and one for /home/, but it's a long time since I checked on that
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | scootley
<ubottu> scootley: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<apb1963> My wireless printer can't find my router which is ubuntu 16.04.  Any good ideas?
<scootley> TJ-: ok thanks
<scootley> oh is ubottu a bot?
<apb1963> I've already spent literally days trying to resolve this.
<scootley> lotuspsychje: thanks although I don't see the defaults documented on that page or the ones it links to
<TJ-> scootley: I'm checking it now , but with the 18.04 desktop installer
<scootley> TJ-: that's probably close enough. thanks!
<TJ-> I don't think the d-i (debian-installer) partman options for the installer will have changed
<scootley> ya probably not (or not too much)
<TJ-> I'm guessing it'll set some % split if it creates multiples, with a sensible minimum
<scootley> ya I am curious about what that % split is and what it does for swap and presumably it is ext4+journaling
<lotuspsychje> scootley: mechanical hd or ssd?
<scootley> lotuspsychje: ssd
<TJ-> scootley: arghh, "You need at least 8.4 GB disk space to install Ubuntu. This computer only has 0.0 B. " :D
<scootley> ha
<TJ-> another bug! I gave it an 8GB LV
<TJ-> wow! it's a proper bug; I get it with 16GB allocated
<TJ-> Bug #1747228
<ubottu> bug 1747228 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[18.04] You need at least 8.4 GB ... This computer only has 0.0 B." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747228
<MK> Hey guys I need some help: I went to dismount a hard drive and it went into a pending state, kinda froze. I clicked to cancel the unmount but it was no longer mounted... once the hard disk spinned down, I turned it off to prevent any problems. But, the disk still shows in the Disk utility, and my system load keeps climbing. How can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> MK: see what happens in your syslog?
<MK> yeah kernel threw a bunch of messy errors. Right now the disk utility shows it still there even though it's disconnected... like it's hung on trying to look at it or something
<MK> my system load is sky high but it's not affecting performance so I think it's related to trying to do something it can't?
<MK> Hm it is mount and umount that are hanging. Can I safely kill those processes?
<lotuspsychje> MK: did you do a smart test?
<MK> Yeah I did one just yesterday per chance, the disk is fine
<seiburii> has anyone here used debootstrap to install ubuntu to armhf device?
<MK> ok after googling this for some time I'm pretty sure these processes are stuck in the kernel right now so I'm just going to reboot
<ghostnik11> hey i put mate on my ubuntu 16.04 b/c i thought it would be a better desktop environment but now i want it off along with all of the mate things that came with it, how can i uninstall all the mate stuff from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> seiburii: try #ubuntu-arm mate
<MK> Update: yeah I must have hit a driver bug. System couldn't even shut down since it couldn't kill the umount process, had to cut power! Crazy.
<EoflaOE> ghostnik11: What does 'sudo apt-get purge mate*' return? please use pastebin
<ghostnik11> EoflaOE, it returns this: https://pastebin.com/Rm8vvktw
<ghostnik11> EoflaOE, it seems like it will remove everything, i will go and hit accept
<EoflaOE> read what packages does it have to remove, and then confirm
<EoflaOE> Everything is ok. You may accept
<ghostnik11> EoflaOE, yeah i already accepted it thanks bro
<EoflaOE> you are welcome
<xoxo> is there a JSON or REST api channel on freenode?
<nacc> !alis | xoxo
<ubottu> xoxo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<LordJohn> need help, my / is on /sda1 and I want to transfer this system on sda6, can it be done?
<LordJohn> im using trusty KDE
<EoflaOE> LordJohn, There is clonezilla. I didn't test it yet but it might fit your needs
<LordJohn> EoflaOE, reading it rn, will update in a few min
<EoflaOE> ok
<TJ-> LordJohn: is sda6 the same size as sda1 ?
<EoflaOE> Yesterday I installed a previous version of Firefox and it worked. I installed 2 of the plugins, old version of Ad-block Plus and the multiple file downloader. Today, I installed an old version of Browsec and then Firefox crashed. I restarted Firefox, but it keeps crashing. I am on Xubuntu 17.10.1. Firefox version is 49.
<LordJohn> sda6 is larger than sda1
<LordJohn> TJ-, EoflaOE seems like i'll try using clonezilla to clone, using partition to partition option
<EoflaOE> ok.
<LordJohn> thanks for your help, brb
<TJ-> LordJohn: there's a trick I sometimes use, create an MD mirror (with no metadata) wait for the device to sync then break the mirror and change the fstab entry to point to the preferred device, grub-install, update-grub, and good to go
<LordJohn> MD mirrir?
<TJ-> LordJohn: Linux's multiple device managment layer, a RAID-1 mirror is two block devices
<LordJohn> care to explain more?
<LordJohn> sda1 and sda6 is on same harddisk
<LordJohn> its just different partition, will it works?
<TJ-> LordJohn: so you use mdadm to create a mirror with sda1 as the primary, then add sda6. The kernel then syncs the content of sda1 to sda6 (monitored via /proc/mdstats)... once the sync is complete break the mirror, update fstab etc and reboot
<LordJohn> TJ-, I use mdadm from running system or via live system?
<hanasaki> EW-7822ULC  <= can someone confirm if this works in linux?  and if it works without any extra download drivers etc?
<TJ-> LordJohn: from running system, no downtime required
<TJ-> LordJohn: if you can hang on a few minutes I'll test it works here
<LordJohn> TJ-: i still try to read more about it
<TJ-> LordJohn: Here's the commands I used for my test. If you do this you'd start at line 12 "# create an MD RAID mirror ..." and alter the device paths to match your /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda6 instead of my /dev/VG_DATA/sda1 and /dev/VG_DATA/sda6
<TJ-> LordJohn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26517079/
<hanasaki> any thoughts on a USB dongle that supports 802.11ac ?
<ggez> I installed systemd-boot using bootctl and how can I set a splash screen for it ?
<seiburii> hello when compiling a kernel, if an option in your config file is commented out or not set, will you always be asked for it?
<cyberspectre> How can I set up a constant audio stream from my windows computer to my ubuntu computer?
<GizmoRomick> Could anyone tell me, in a markdown formatted document, if there is a way to insert a block of text that will not be markdown formatted
<ix_> hello, where can I find a copy of the default blacklist.conf?
<Croepha> Hello :)  So im trying to get a ubuntu (14.04) system working on some older (~2007 era) hardware.  I've got it installed to a USB drive and I did an apt update/upgrade on it and now it wont boot.  Grub comes up, but it's like it hasn't loaded a config.  I already tried running grub-install via chroot from a ubuntu 12.04 system on another drive and it doesn't seem to have an effect...  When grub comes up it is able to mount and browse the ext4 root
<Croepha> filesystem, but when I try to cat grub.cfg it reads like a binary file, when I try to cat it from the chroot it reads like a nomral text file... any ideas?
<Croepha> I would like to amend my last statement, I am trying to get a 16.04 system working, and my chroot host was 14.04
<Amm0n> Croepha, after grub-install you create a grub.cfg with update-grub or something?
<Croepha> Amm0n: I am using stop grub.cfg, im not intending to do anything clever here
<Croepha> Amm0n: meant to say "stock grub.cfg"
<Croepha> like it reads fine from linux, but the same file reads as garbage from grub
<Amm0n> did you ran update-grub after grub-install?
<Croepha> Amm0n, nope, should I? Ill try that.  from my understanding thats the opposite order of things but im not an expert of-course
<Amm0n> yes you should. this command creates a grub.cfg file
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<TreyNTX69> Can someone pls help me get my python script to run under my user cron?
<TreyNTX69> *I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 w/xfce4
<TreyNTX69> Here's what I've done:
<TreyNTX69> * I added it to my cronfile via crontab command.
<TreyNTX69> * I added it to run every minute (the script takes about 1 second to run)
<TreyNTX69>      * * * * * /home/trey/python/weather/wxtracker.py
<TreyNTX69> * I also added a blank line after my entry to make sure there was a crlf
<Amm0n> TreyNTX69, it should be something like */10 * * * * /usr/bin/python script.py
<Amm0n> TreyNTX69, and you should use a paste service to paste more lines
<Aguml> Hola ¿Algún canal de Ubuntu para hispanos?
<TreyNTX69> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26517258/
<guest-i3KIvp> ni-Hackathon: https://github.com/circuits/circuits/is
<guest-i3KIvp> * Topic for #circuits set by prologic!sid110340@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-ugqgerspighhewlj at Wed Jul 20 10:06:53 2016
<guest-i3KIvp> -ChanServ- [#circuits] This channel is logged. Logs: http://bit.ly/VA9T3f
<guest-i3KIvp> * #circuits :http://bitbucket.org/prologic/circuits/
<guest-i3KIvp> * ChanServ gives voice to guest-i3KIvp
<guest-i3KIvp> <guest-i3KIvp> Hello, can anyone help me about highside mosfet turning off inductive loads?
<guest-i3KIvp> hello
<Aguml> Tengo problema con lubuntu y touchpad
<krytarik> !es | Aguml
<ubottu> Aguml: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Aguml> Thanks
<Croepha> Amm0n: Thanks for the feedback, it works now after an update grub... still find it strange that the same file apeared differently in grub cat vs the mount, but maybe im too tired to be doing this anyway... thanks :)
<Amm0n> TreyNTX69, maybe you get an error if you add * * * * * /usr/bin/python3.5 /home/trey/python/weather/wxtracker.py >> /tmp/log 2>&1
<Amm0n> Croepha, yw
<TreyNTX69> Amm0n: Thanks... trying that now...
<TreyNTX69> It created a 0 byte log
<TreyNTX69> interestingly, though, it only created it once. It should have been overwritten several times by now, but it's still just the old 0 byte log created about 4 mins ago
<TreyNTX69> Ok. I figured out what it's doing. It's running... but putting the output in a strange place.
<TreyNTX69> Thanks Amm0n. :D
<Amm0n> TreyNTX69, maybe you could create another crontab to use it with another user: crontab -u <username> -e
<Amm0n> TreyNTX69, i don't use cron often and i'm still learning
<TreyNTX69> Amm0n: that's ok. You still helped me find the problem. I can correct it now. My script, when running under cron was putting the output into the wrong folder.
<TreyNTX69> I just need to add the current working folder to the path of my output file so it lands in the correct place when running under cron
<nils_> hi, I'm having a bit of a senior moment, somehow SDDM doesn't offer me a session to select (I have plasma, cinnamon and lxqt installed).
<ducasse> nils_: what's in /usr/share/xsessions?
<ggez> I installed systemd-boot using bootctl and how can I set a splash screen for it ?
<ggez> i'm using ubuntu
<ducasse> does systemd-boot even support a splash screen?
<nils_> ducasse, aforementioned sessions. (cinnamon2d.desktop  cinnamon.desktop  lxqt.desktop  plasma.desktop)
<ducasse> nils_: ok, so they _are_ there. you've tried restarting sddm, i assume?
<nils_> ducasse, yes
<ducasse> nils_: try asking in #kubuntu, they probably have much more experience with sddm
<nils_> ducasse, will do, thanks.
<nils_> might as well switch to lightdm for the time being ;)
<ducasse> that's another option :)
<matyd918> So i
<matyd918> damnit, i'm new to ubuntu. I've got an issue with the keyboard though, the cursor moves and its very eratic
<matyd918> Takes me forever to get a sentence typed because i keep having to either click the text field so tha ti can continue typing to delete letters in between words because it's moving around so much
<matyd918> any ideas or help would be awesome, ubuntu 16.04, dell inspiron 15 3567
<EriC^^> matyd918: try settings > mouse & touchpad for anything useful
<EriC^^> maybe disable tap to click
<matyd918> I've been in those settings, let me try that
<stumper_> i have some weird hardware issues
<stumper_> i cant get my head wrapped around it
<matyd918> I disabled tap to click, I'll give it a few minutes and see if that helped. Seems to have helped. Thanks eric
<soogy_> duckydan, it does support a splash screen during kernel booting
<stumper_> i have two seperate devices, two different rooms, both refuse to give hdmi output
<stumper_> no signal, both worked fine yesterday
<stumper_> it doesnt make any sense
<varaindemian> why do I keep seeing this when  try to update? https://paste.debian.net/1008715/
<varaindemian> could someone please help here?
<ducasse> varaindemian: you're on yakkety, that's eol a long time ago
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<varaindemian> ducasse: thank you how can I safely update?
<ducasse> varaindemian: you need to upgrade to zesty, then to artful. see the link from ubottu.
<soogy_> I installed systemd-boot using bootctl and how can I set a splash screen for it ?
<luxio> I have an alias set to `sudo !!`, but when I use it, it says "sudo: !!: command not found"
<luxio> But when I do `sudo !!` in the terminal alone, it works fine
<calico> akik, the flashing is back...
<calico> akik, interestingly enough only flashed a few times and it stopped. Previously it wouldn't stop until I rebooted
<EriC^^> luxio: try adding a space at the end of the alias, e.g "alias bla='sudo !! '"
<EriC^^> luxio: nevermind, doesn't work
<luxio> I found a solution
<luxio> 'sudo $(fc -ln -1)'
<EriC^^> luxio: cool
<luxio> Why aren't I getting any notifications when I should get one?
<luxio> For example when I'm pinged on HexChat, the icon in the taskbar doesn't start blinking
<luxio> (I'm running artful)
<maret> hello from security point of view. should I create new user for every web application which runs on my server so I would have app1User app2User etc?
<erandi> hi
<erandi> aaaaaaaaaa
<helloSir> Why do i need to login with the specific user to enable systemctl --user when i made a .service file where it tells user=username
<helloSir> Service won't start if i don't login via ssh
<helloSir> when i login it auto starts
<helloSir> on ubuntu server lts
<maik427> !Trainfiles Phoebe Robinson - You Can't Touch My Hair- And Other Things I Still Have to Explain (retail) (epub).epub
<ubottu> maik427: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> maik427, no warez/file sharing here
<calico> I just discovered Cron with relation to automatic blocking of tracking and ads via the host file. Is there a GUI for Cron in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> calico: what does cron have to do with blocked adverts ? it's a task scheduler
<ikonia> calico: also cron is a very simple text file format, while I'm sure there will be guis available for it, you'll probably find it easier to just use the text editor, more so when the cron layout, user / system / timed events may have problems if it's hardcoded in the guis
<calico> ikonia, the page says "Download the following two files (or use a daily cronjob to do it automatically)"
<calico> I have no idea how to that though, Googled cron but didn't understand anything....
<ikonia> calico: ok, so thats basically either one cronjob calling a script, or two crons
<ikonia> calico: not not recommend managing your host file via cron unless you a.) REALLY trust the source b.) understand what's happening to be able to undo it / debug it
<calico> Then it says that it would be using dnsmasq, I imagined that sites would be blocked via the host file. Is there difference between the two?
<ikonia> dnsmasq is a local dns service (ubuntu uses it) but I'd certainly suggest making a regular block list in the host file unless you are comfortable with the two statements I made earlier
<calico> Now that I think about it - I am not THAT comfortable with that. :)
<ikonia> calico: are you just trying to block adverts for yourself ?
<calico> Currently, I am using disconnect.me and ghostery, but I don't trust Ghostery and I don't like disconnect.,e
<ikonia> or for many people on your network ?
<calico> Just me
<ikonia> calico: there are many browser plugins that can help if it's just for one user
<ikonia> calico: there are many external DNS providers who do this too, so you could just change your DNS service to be one of those
<ikonia> (if you want a simple fix that's not your problem to maintain)
<calico> The thing is, I use MULTIPLE:) browsers and it adds up in the RAM memory... I'd rather centrally block everything that I want
<calico> That seems cool! What should search for?
<calico> should I*
<ikonia> DNS adblock services ?
<calico> Hmm:)_ Alright, lemme see
<calico> ikonia, I found this https://adguard.com/en/adguard-dns/overview.html
<calico> what would be the best way to implement that
<ikonia> calico: docs say just set the dns servers to be those on the sites
<calico> Is this a better option https://adguard.com/en/adguard-dns/overview.html
<calico> Oops - https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-hole/#one-step-automated-install
<ikonia> up to you
<ikonia> you're not going to get easier than 'point your machine to use this DNS server"
<zomaar> When my computer comes out of standby the sound is staggering.
<zomaar> Solution: kill pulseaudio.
<zomaar> Killing pulseaudio is always the solution ^^.
<calico> ikonia, am I supposed to set my router to use certain DNS servers, I am confused... And I am trying to only block them on my laptop for now
<ikonia> calico: you can set your router or hosts
<ikonia> as in client eg: laptop/desktop/wahtever
<ikonia> whatever
<ikonia> calico: all the info is listed on their site
<calico> ikonia, right, so am I supposed to edit/etc/resolv.conf?
<dsgasadfa> HI MY MOUSE ISNT WORKING
<cfhowlett> drop the caps
<dsgasadfa> HOW DO I FIX
<dsgasadfa> ok
<cfhowlett> dsgasadfa, check the battery
<dsgasadfa> battery of my mous?
<dsgasadfa> it doesnt have a batery
<cfhowlett> check the plug
<dsgasadfa> it doesnt have a plug
<dsgasadfa> its touchpad man
<cfhowlett> you SAID mouse
<soogy_> I installed systemd-boot using bootctl and how can I set a splash screen for it ?
<jeremies> Do you know some free accounting software for rental business?
<cfhowlett> jeremies, gnucash comes to mind
<jeremies> cfhowlett, but it has no specific options for property management
<cfhowlett> nope.
<jeremies> Do you know an alternative to gnucash?
<cfhowlett> for private real estate, I'm inclined to suggest
<cfhowlett> quicken rental property manager >> windows in a virtualbox.
<cfhowlett> I know of no linux equivalent
<jeremies> Ok, thanks
<jeremies> Anyone knows an alternative to gnucash with support to rental business?
<cfhowlett> jeremies, fyi     https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-open-quickbooks-with-linux
<cfhowlett> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9764
<CoderEurope> morning.
<dsgasadfa> wahst the meaning of ubuntu
<dsgasadfa> its such a silly word
<jatt> dsgasadfa: 🖕
<s10gopal> ducasse: can you please tell me what should i do now ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<soogy_> s10gopal, disable wake on lan
<soogy_> i had the same problem
<soogy_> disabling it fixed it
<s10gopal> it is disabled
<soogy_> are you sure
<s10gopal> yes
<soogy_> maybe the driver doesn't let it be disabled or something due to a bug
<soogy_> since WOL is the only thing that could do that
<soogy_> what happens if you enable WOL on Windows ?
<s10gopal> nothing
<soogy_> wierd
<soogy_> maybe its something with tpm like the comments say
<tomreyn> s10gopal: did you ever try it with a mainline kernel (as requested)?
<s10gopal> yes
<s10gopal> tomreyn: now i need to report that mainline bug
<ducasse> soogy_: yes, do what the last post said and create an upstream bug report - follow the instructions in the link
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<tomreyn> well, then do it
<ducasse> s10gopal: yes, do what the last post said and create an upstream bug report - follow the instructions in the link
<ducasse> soogy_: sorry, was not for you
<s10gopal> ducasse: how , and what to report ?
<soogy_> nvm xD
<OnkelTem> Can you recommend a tool to make screenshots? Kubuntu here. I just need to: press a combination of keys -> select area -> get the screenshot published in the internet and have a link to it?
<ducasse> s10gopal: i just told you, follow instructions in the link
<s10gopal> ducasse: plz help me to make a report
<OnkelTem> I tried both KSnapshot and Spectacle but they both suck
<OnkelTem> I just need a simple tool, which does exactly what I want
<ducasse> s10gopal: just read the linked page and post the info from this bug report
<s10gopal> ducasse: i'm unable to understand it plz help me
<s10gopal> ducasse: sh: 0: Can't open scripts/ver_linux
<soogy_> how can I rebuild the ubuntu kernel so I dont need initramfs ?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: sh: 0: Can't open scripts/ver_linux
<tomreyn> s10gopal: i don't think i asked you to run a command, why are you sending me some (unknown) command's output?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: sh scripts/ver_linux
<cfhowlett> ! | s10gopal, you really do need to file your own bug report.  follow the instructions
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<s10gopal> tomreyn: can you please help me in reporting bug
<cfhowlett> !bug | s10gopal, you really do need to file your own bug report.  follow the instructions
<ubottu> s10gopal, you really do need to file your own bug report.  follow the instructions: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> s10gopal: now you sent me the command you ran somewhere, but you didn't explain why you ran it or why you are telling me.
<ducasse> s10gopal: you should really stop higghlighting random people, you've been told this before
<s10gopal> tomreyn: it is written in link
<s10gopal> tomreyn: https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<akik> s10gopal: scripts/ver_linux is probably in the kernel source tar package
<s10gopal> akik: how to report it ?
<akik> s10gopal: report that it's not there or what?
<s10gopal> akik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> s10gopal: install the mainline linux-headers package, boot into the mainline kernel and run /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/scripts/ver_linux
<s10gopal> tomreyn: i am running ml 4.15
<tomreyn> s10gopal: so do the other things i just listed
<s10gopal> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26518309/
<s10gopal> tomreyn: and why amd modules are loading ? i disabled it in bios and nomodset too
<tomreyn> s10gopal: so this step of the bug reporting preparations solved. congratulations.
<tomreyn> i don't know.
<s10gopal> tomreyn: how to fix it ?
<akik> s10gopal: you can disable the loading of modules on the kernel command line "modprobe.blacklist=module"
<s10gopal> akik: already done amdgpu + radeon
<soogy_> s10gopal, do you have an amd graphics card ?
<soogy_> i dont think they would load unless you had one
<s10gopal> soogy_: amd + intel
<soogy_> s10gopal, then you should keep the modules loaded
<soogy_> if you plan to do gaming you can use the amd gpu by running DRI_PRIME=1 game-command
<s10gopal> soogy_: i dont need amd , no drivers available + need to save battery
<soogy_> s10gopal, it doesn't save battery by disabling it
<soogy_> but you can if you want
<dsgasadfa> hello I replaced my ubuntu with mac osx how do i rollback
<dsgasadfa> without usb
<soogy_> dsgasadfa, https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/162615/i-overwrote-osx-with-linux-by-accident
<soogy_> try that
<cfhowlett> dsgasadfa, trolling in this channel is unwelcome.  stop.
<soogy_> how can I rebuild ubuntu kernel so that I can boot without initramfs
<tomreyn> soogy_: why do you want to do so n the first place?
<soogy_> tomreyn, reduce boot time
<soogy_> by like 0.5 seconds xD
<tomreyn> so, you're not being serious?
<tomreyn> booting without initramfs will remove a lot of flexibility and features needed for most use cases during early booting. you probably don't want to do that.
<khann> hello
<khann> yoho
<soogy_> tomreyn, like what I just need it to load init
<soogy_> udev can load all the other modules like mouse later
<soogy_> how can I enable EFI stub when configuring a kernel ?
<soogy_> i can't find it in the menu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> any fast alternatives for calibre?
<tomreyn> soogy_: CONFIG_EFI_STUB=y https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders https://wiki.debian.org/EFIStub
<basar> hey
<basar> do you recieve my messages
<lotuspsychje> basar: yes we see you
<amriunix> hi!
<amriunix> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/usr/sbin/nologin
<amriunix> the only environment variables for www-data is PWD ! Why ? and how we can modify this ?
<kyberkat> hi
<gopal> ioria: can you please help me , i want to make a ml kernel bug report
<ducasse> gopal: as said plenty of times, stop highlighting people at random
<tomreyn> amriunix: i would think www-data has no environment since it has no login. what are you trying to achieve there?
<lotuspsychje> kyberkat: welcome, how can we help you?
<gopal> ducasse: he was helping me yesterday
<gopal> how to check my dedicated gfx card is on or off ?
<ducasse> gopal: doesn't really matter, ask your questions to the channel
<JoeLlama> how do I install apt-offline on an offline computer without connecting it to the internet?
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: didn't you ask the same question yesterday (and got answers)?
<dw1> this site https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing says can get Ubuntu Advantage for server for free without support - how do you set it up?
<EoflaOE> JoeLlama: Do you have another computer with internet connection?
<lostMeUbuntu> once i did put /home on a separate partition. following some howto no doubt. now i'd like to reverse. move /home back to root partition. how to go about?
<JoeLlama> EoflaOE no, no other computer on the internet even EoflaOE... unless you consider THIS one :P
<JoeLlama> yes I do in that case (:
<JoeLlama> tomreyn I don't think I got the answer
<JoeLlama> I asked about installing VLC offline tomreyn
<JoeLlama> but to do that I need to install apt-offline first
<EoflaOE> I think that is impossible as far as I know to get a package offline in Ubuntu.
<JoeLlama> so, yes this is as continuation of that conversation yesterday
<tomreyn> !apt-offline | JoeLlama: did you read the wiki page you were pointed to yesterday (https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/02/03/%23ubuntu.html)?
<JoeLlama> hold on lemme look at the logs tomreyn
<tomreyn> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (artful), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<JoeLlama> hrm no record of that perhaps I missed it tomreyn
<JoeLlama> "The requested URL /2018/02/03/#ubuntu.html) was not found on this server."
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: here's what eric said to you: hmm, well on the 17.10 one, type "apt-cache show apt-offline" get the dependencies from the Depends line and then run 'apt-cache show python-magic' for example, and look at the Filename line, that's the link to where you can download it manually and use dpkg to install them all
<nils_> lostMeUbuntu, I'd boot into a livecd, mount root to /mnt/root, mount home to /mnt/home, then mkdir /mnt/root/home und then move the files, after that umount and delete the partition and perhaps embiggen the root
<JoeLlama> no so in that case I did not see it since it apparently doesn't exist
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: try without the trailing ')': https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/02/03/%23ubuntu.html
<JoeLlama> ah
<tomreyn> you seem to have missed it.
<JoeLlama> oh ok no I did not see this.  If someone referenced it I didn't get it.
<JoeLlama> ok thanks tomreyn :)
<JoeLlama> loooks teedious
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Use_apt-offline
<lostMeUbuntu> gosh nils_ .. that sounds great. i even remember some of those moves.. guess i did something like that moving the /home to other partition.
<gopal> how to fix it ? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Other "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,New]
<JoeLlama> hrm I'm still not sure how to get apt-offline onto the offline computer but  I will give this a try
<brainwash> JoeLlama: you download the apt-offline package, transfer it the other computer and install it
<JoeLlama> E: Unable to locate package apt-offline"
<JoeLlama> so I still don't understand tomreyn, how do I get the packages apt-offline onto the PC that is offline?!
<brainwash> for which ubuntu release?
<auronandace> JoeLlama: download them from a pc that is online then transfer to the offline one
<gopal> how to fix it ? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Other "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,New]
<JoeLlama> ah ok ok and how do I download it from the online PC auronandace?
<brainwash> it can be easily downloaded from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-offline
<auronandace> JoeLlama: scroll up and see what they have told you
<JoeLlama> nice brainwash thanks :)
<ducasse> lostMeUbuntu: you also need to remove /home from the fstab before booting the system again
<brainwash> JoeLlama: click on the ">" next to the version, scroll down, and click on the .deb link
<JoeLlama> hrm I still have no clue :(  no matter how much I scroll up auronandace
<brainwash> c'mon
<JoeLlama> ok thanks brainwash
<brainwash> can you at least try a bit harder =S
<JoeLlama> I am trying :(
<lostMeUbuntu> ducasse: yes. i was reading up on the details.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Commander_Cody> I'd like to downgrade warzone2100 to version 3.1.5 on Ubuntu 16.0.4
<Commander_Cody> What's the easiest way to do that?
<lostMeUbuntu> i'm such a silly user.  i even think it should be something in the gui structure. moving several mount point in your system.
<auronandace> Commander_Cody: downgrading isn't really supported. what you'll essentially have to do is remove the current version and install the older one
<brainwash> Commander_Cody: 16.04 has version 3.1.1
<lostMeUbuntu> i'll never get it. computers aren't meant for normal users.
<Commander_Cody> auronandace: Okay.
<nils_> lostMeUbuntu, it's a little complicated to do on a running system since most everyhing needs /home for something, you'd need a full fledged root account for example
<nils_> lostMeUbuntu, it's kinda like changing a tire while driving, it's doable but not trivial.
<brainwash> Commander_Cody: wouldn't 3.1.5 be an "upgrade"?
<JoeLlama> ok brainwash I have the file "
<JoeLlama>     apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb (45.4 KiB)
<brainwash> JoeLlama: transfer and install it with "sudo dpkg -i apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb"
<lostMeUbuntu> nils_: appreciate your explanation. but cars are stupid vehicles. based on an invention done in neolithic times.
<JoeLlama> neat ok
<Commander_Cody> brainwash: Perhaps, since the number of bugs within the software increases with every release :p
<lostMeUbuntu> oh look! when it's round it will roll over a flat surface!
<nils_> given enough time I think I could probably come up with the wheel, I'm not so sure about a combustion engine.
<gopal> how to fix it ? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Other "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,New]
<brainwash> Commander_Cody: maybe you should give the most recent version a try
<nils_> lostMeUbuntu, the use case of changing file systems and moving mount points isn't frequently needed and as I said it's non-trivial, so nobody really wants to solve that problem
<lostMeUbuntu> nils_: i'd give you you'd come up with a horse in front. or some slaves.
<nils_> lostMeUbuntu, and since there is btrfs, ZFS and LVM
<nils_> I'd probably eat the horse instead ;)
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: did you get it sorted?
<tomreyn> i was gone for a bit
<lostMeUbuntu> so it would be left to slaves then.
<Commander_Cody> brainwash: I'm okay, I merely try to assist another user who has less skill.
<JoeLlama> working on it ... trying to figure out the path to my USB drive
<tomreyn> gopal: this is not the kernel developers' channel. and please don't repeat it once every ten minuntes.
<tomreyn> gopal: just have some patience, and wait for them to respond. it wont take place in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> gopal: ...nor in #ubuntu-kernel where you cross posted to twice so far.
<ChileStuff> Greetings denizens
<JoeLlama> hrm...  ok so like my volume label has spaces in the name and apparently that doesn't work in a path...  how do I get around that?
<Commander_Cody> JoeLlama: Do you know about quoting in the shell?
<JoeLlama> nope :)
<tomreyn> either quote the entire path or escape spaces as in "word1\ word2"
<JoeLlama> so like if the path is /media/machine/abc def ghi how do I set that up?
<ChileStuff> oy
<JoeLlama> I will google
<JoeLlama> oh ok tomreyn just say that thanks
<Commander_Cody> JoeLlama: One of the basic concepts is word splitting. So if your there is a space in something like a file called "space file"
<felixsanz> i have installed a package using "snap", how i can change the channel for that package? (beta to alpha for example)
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: use either "'/media/machine/abc def ghi'" or "/media/machine/abc\ def\ ghi" (without the double quotes)
<Commander_Cody> JoeLlama: Then simply typing space file will mean the shell treats this as two distinct words
<Commander_Cody> JoeLlama: But if you type "space file" it will be treated as one word
<JoeLlama> ok
<JoeLlama> ok so yes I typed in sudo dpkg -i etc and now I get a > prompt
<tomreyn> so you either missed a quotation mark or added one in excess
<JoeLlama> oh
<ChileStuff> Can anyone help me convert a GPT partition to MBR?
<tomreyn> press ctrl-c, review your command
<ChileStuff> I'm following the instructions on Techwalla but they don't help
<JoeLlama> nope can't find the file :(  I'll get some food and try again
<auronandace> ChileStuff: backup what you need and reformat the drive to mbr then copy over what you backed up
<ChileStuff> If it were that simple
<ChileStuff> mbr is not a format
<multifractal> My ipod classic is listed by lsusb, but doesn't appear in nautilus or rhythmbox
<multifractal> ubuntu 16.04
<auronandace> ChileStuff: it is a partition scheme, you make the whole drive mbr or gpt. you don't make particular partitions mbr or gpt
<PoopooFaceMonkey> Hello everyone!
<ChileStuff> That I know ... I just don't know how to convert from gpt to mbr
<PoopooFaceMonkey> I'm trying to install ubuntu but I'm having problems. I get stuck at the 5 dot screen for about 30 minutes, then i get a blank black screen.
<ChileStuff> I found "instructions" that are less than helpful
<auronandace> ChileStuff: after you have made your backups launch a livecd with gparted and pick device, create partition table
<ChileStuff> hmm
<ChileStuff> would gparted be the same or similar to gdisk?
<auronandace> ChileStuff: i have not used gdisk sorry
<ChileStuff> 'ok, I'll try gparted ... gdisk ain't helping
<auronandace> ChileStuff: any reason why you want mbr instead of gpt?
<ChileStuff> Yeah, I need to install windows 7 but it won't load to a gpt
<ChileStuff> The machine currently has windows 10, but as far as I'm concerned, that's no better than a virus
<JoeLlama> ok so this is what I have.  The file apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb is on a USB drive which has the path /media/name/USB drive so I have: sudo dpkg -i /media/name/"USB drive"/apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb <--- cannot access archive
<JoeLlama> what am I doing wrong auronandace, tomreyn?
<JoeLlama> oOo I'm so close :)
<adalbert> JoeLlama: try sudo dpkg -i "/media/name/USB drive/apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb"
<JoeLlama> oh!
<JoeLlama> nope adalbert...  hrm I'm doing something wrong
<adalbert> that is weird.
<JoeLlama> oh but if I click on the .deb file a GUI interface pops up asking if I want to install it! :)
<tmus> For apps that are available in same versions in snap (often in classic confinement) and a supported repository, what are the benefit of using snap over the native app?
<JoeLlama> but it's now saying something went wrong it got unknow content type (null)
<adalbert> JoeLlama: the archive might be broken or corrupt ?
<HUJ> HI
<JoeLlama> hrm I just downloaded it adalbert but yes I had trouble safetly removing the drive perhaps I need to fsck it
<ChileStuff> auronandace gparted only gives me msdos, not mbr as an option ... input?
<auronandace> ChileStuff: yeah, msdos is mbr
<ChileStuff> Just making sure  :)
<ChileStuff> thanks
<JoeLlama> nope adalbert :(
<adalbert> JoeLlama: I bet the archive is broken
<JoeLlama> well it extracted the files for me okay adalbert
<JoeLlama> I download again
<adalbert> Hmm, sudo apt-get install apt-offline isn't enough?
<adalbert> it's currently at version 1.7
<JoeLlama> 1.8.1 but it says something about that it's a debian file
<ChileStuff> auronandace that did the trick
<ChileStuff> Thanks for your help
<PoopooFaceMonkey> I currently have Debian. I'm trying to install ubuntu but I'm having problems. I get stuck at the 5 dot screen for about 30 minutes, then i get a blank black screen.
<auronandace> ChileStuff: no worries
<JoeLlama> yes adalbert there are three files in that .deb and one of them is debian-binary
<ChileStuff> I gotta say I'm new to Linux and I have a lot to learn, but I'm already diggin how powerful it can be
<JoeLlama> welp, I can see the learning curve is going to be steep on this one (:  Time to look at forums
<ChileStuff> Welcome my favorite wood
<PoopooFaceMonkey> Anyone know what i should do?
<brainwash> JoeLlama: does "md5sum apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb" return "b775451a3a1162a56d3751468dd1cec5"?
<JoeLlama> oh lemme look brainwash
<ChileStuff> Well, 2nd fav  :D
<ChileStuff> bbl
<JoeLlama> it just can't find the file brainwash I think that is the problem here
<brainwash> you didn't transfer it?
<JoeLlama> yeah it's there..  I just don't have the path right or something... working on it
<brainwash> md5sum "/path/to/apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb"
<JoeLlama> I have the entire path in quotes
<brainwash> file still missing?
<JoeLlama> yeah missing
<JoeLlama> I am trying that with other files
<JoeLlama> doesn't find files in that path
<JoeLlama> I'll type the path back in
<brainwash> you can change directory with "cd /path/to"
<brainwash> then you can omit adding the full path to the md5sum instruction
<JoeLlama> duh!  I had two letters in lower case
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: next time, you can use the 'ls' command to list directory contents.
<JoeLlama> it's installing :)_
<JoeLlama> oh yes that might have helped tomreyn
<JoeLlama> sweet
<JoeLlama> okay so next I need to install 17.10 update files bbl
<JoeLlama> oh and thanks for the help and for putting up with me (:
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: maintaining an airgapped installation is maybe not for the novice user. it might be good to experiment with an internet connected ubuntu before you take the airgapped approach.
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: ...on the other hand you're half-way there now.
<JoeLlama> probably tomreyn...  but I need this system up and running very soon and it needs to be offline
<JoeLlama> yeah :) half way
<plastafierce> My grahpics drivers wont install can someone help
<JoeLlama> *sigh* okay so I sudo apt-offline set ~/apt.sig   and then I get ERROR: FATAL: Something is wrong with the APT system
<JoeLlama> what went wrong? :(
<JoeLlama> ah crap my apt-offline is borked
<JoeLlama> I think this was apt-offline for debian...  gunna redownload
<JoeLlama> does anyone know where to get the correct apt-offline isntallation package for ubuntu 17.10?  I don't think I got the correct one.
<brainwash> I've linked the correct one
<brainwash> therefore, you have the correct one
<JoeLlama> oh good :)  um..... do I scroll up to that brainwash?
<JoeLlama> okay well I will scroll up and try to find it brainwash
<brainwash> no need to
<brainwash> unless you don't actually have ubuntu 17.10
<brainwash> 1.8.1 is for 17.10
<JoeLlama> ok ok so I did the md5sum and it is corrrect as you stated it.
<JoeLlama> but when I do the sudo apt-offline ~/apt.sig I get ERROR: FATAL: Something is wrong with the APT system
<JoeLlama> and I am running ubuntu 17.10 on a 64 bit system
<brainwash> then google that message
<brainwash> that is what I would have to do
<JoeLlama> yup I did... trying to fix broken system
<JoeLlama> I reinstalled apt-offline
<JoeLlama> but same result :(
<JoeLlama> frustrating, isn't it?
<brainwash> I guess
<faekjarz> Hi, is there a native way to secure erase an (micro)SD card, like SSDs? I mean apart from overwriting multiple times, when one intends to account for internal wear leveling.
<JoeLlama> it did say "Errors in processing" when I did the install for apt-offline
<JoeLlama> deepency problems
<Kon-> Does a 16.04 live CD support Nvidia Pascal GPUs?
<brainwash> faekjarz: I would ask in ##hardware
<Kon-> 16.04.3
<JoeLlama> oh depedency problems - leaving unconfigured brainwash
<brainwash> Kon-: probably if you boot with "nomodeset"
<JoeLlama> ok well back to forums
<Kon-> brainwash, booting with nomodeset gives this https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/393216587806801920/409740476325953536/20180204_170206.jpg
<faekjarz> brainwash: i did, 10 minutes ago, but no one answered yet and i'm impatient ;)
<brainwash> JoeLlama: well, if you want help, share the actual terminal output (use a pastebin service)
<JoeLlama> ok brainwash but it's harder when it's from an offline system
<JoeLlama> but ok I do that now :)
<BluesKaj> JoeLlama,, did you try sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt -f install
<JoeLlama> no BluesKaj but let me upload the pastebin
<brainwash> JoeLlama: just a little bit harder, yes
<kyberkat> hi
<odroid> hi
<JoeLlama> ok brainwash and BluesKaj: https://pastebin.com/cmVu4ELJ
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: can you sum up which ubuntu release is running on the online ubuntu system and the offline ubuntu system? are they both ubuntu systems at all?
<JoeLlama> well the offline system is 17.10 as stated before
<JoeLlama> the online systems are windows and 16.04
<tomreyn> i see.
<JoeLlama> I'll get it eventually :)
<drpoo> how can I block internet access to my server without loosing ssh access?
<drpoo> via the command line
<brainwash> JoeLlama: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file
<tomreyn> drpoo: port knocking, source ip address restrictions
<Crimguy> drpoo wouldn't you just keep port 22 open and that's it?
<JoeLlama> when I do sudo dpkg --configure -a it tells me that apt-offline requires python3-magic
<drpoo> Crimguy: would that be done using iptables?
<brainwash> JoeLlama: I gave you the link
<brainwash> JoeLlama: download and install it
<JoeLlama> ok thanks brainwash
<JoeLlama> so that is python3-magic brainwash?
<tomreyn> brainwash: that's a GNU file source package, not a python3-magic binary package
<Crimguy> drpoo:  yes iptables.  I'm pretty old so don't really recall how to do it well, and used ipchains for way too long
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: no
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: should i guide you?
<JoeLlama> thanks tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: what have you downloaded so far?
<tomreyn> please provide the file names
<JoeLlama> well I am looking at downloading file_5.32.orig.tar.xz
<brainwash> you should download python3-magic
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: you can remove this file. which other files have you downloaded to make apt-offline work?
<JoeLlama> well just apt-offline deb file so far
<brainwash> JoeLlama: you didn't scroll all the way down
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: okay, so that's a good start, but you need to download more.
<BluesKaj> anu linux OS needs a proper internet connection for current and security updates/upgrades
<JoeLlama> ok good tomreyn
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: let me show you how to find out what to download:
<JoeLlama> o k !
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: start at https://packages.ubuntu.com/apt-offline
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: then, on the top, click on the codename of the ubuntu release you want to download apt-offline for
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: do you know which one that is?
<JoeLlama> well it's artful ardvark
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: so click on "artful" where is says "search in specific suite:"
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: you wuold then end up on https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=artful&keywords=apt-offline
<JoeLlama> yup
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: now for the apt-offline package, click on 'artful' again
<JoeLlama> yup
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: on the bottom is says "Download apt-offline". there, click on 'all', then on a mirror server close to you.
<brainwash> tomreyn: btw python3-magic is built from file https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/file
<tomreyn> brainwash: yes, same source package.
<JoeLlama> yup I did this before I do seem to have that package
<tomreyn> brainwash: but he needs the specific binary package now.
<JoeLlama> it says I need python3-magic to fix the dependency issues
<brainwash> tomreyn: obviously
<JoeLlama> hrm ok so download this again? or use the one I have?
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: okay, i'm just explaining the whole process quickly. so you have downloaded the apt-offline_1.8.1_all.deb package. is it 46474 bytes?
<JoeLlama> oh ok ok
<JoeLlama> yes downloaded
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: same size?
<JoeLlama> lemme look :)
<JoeLlama> 45.3KB
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: you should be able to inspect the exact byte size, even on windows. but for now that's good enough. now for the other packages.
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: click the 'back' button of your web browser once.
<JoeLlama> 46,474 bytes
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: you should be at https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/apt-offline again
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: wel done
<JoeLlama> heh tahnks!
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: are you back to the previous page on your web browser, yet?
<JoeLlama> yup
<JoeLlama> should I get python3-magic?
<JoeLlama> I'm just going to get that okay?
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: okay, so smost packages depend on other packages. not all of them, but most. check the color indicators: red= depends, green=recommends etc.
<JoeLlama> yup got the python3-magic transferring and installing
<JoeLlama> brb
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: wyou need to get the red and green ones.
<JoeLlama> red and green ones?
<JoeLlama> oh all of them!
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: you probably have all the red ones except python3-magic already.
<JoeLlama> ok ok I get it
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: the green ones are not strictly required, but they may add additional functionality.
<JoeLlama> so when I go to get these files there will be recommended files that I may or may not already have installed
<JoeLlama> ok lemme install python3-magic and go from there
<JoeLlama> brb
 * BluesKaj mutters...get an internet connection already
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: that's right. on the 17.10 offline target system, you can use synaptic or 'dpkg -l packagename' to see whether these packages are already installed.
<JoeLlama> yay
<JoeLlama> ok so I installed python3-magic and then installed apt-offline with no errors
<JoeLlama> thanks guys (:
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: note that these packages (such as python3-magic) may again depend on other packages (such as libmagic1, but you probably have this already, too)
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: once you installed both packages on the target system using "sudo dpkg -i path/to/packagename.deb" you'll need to run "sudo apt -f install"
<JoeLlama> I have my apt.sig file :)
 * JoeLlama * Beams *
<Swish> hi JoeLlama :)
<asciiwolf> hello
<BluesKaj> JoeLlama, why is this pc not connected to the internet ?
<asciiwolf> I have a problem pushing my project to launchpad bzr
<tomreyn> we skipped one important part, which is verifying that the packages you downloaded are authentic. but i think your operational security is, for lack of ubuntu administration experience, at a level which won't improve by doing this.
<asciiwolf> Is there anyone who could help me with this?
<brainwash> tomreyn: we did verify the md5sum earlier
<brainwash> tomreyn: of apt-offline
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: ^ + i'm also interested in yuor response to blueskaj's question, if you don't mind discussing it.
<JoeLlama> BluesKaj it is a secure PC it NEVER touches the wire!
<JoeLlama> don't you guys have a secure network?
<JoeLlama> one that NEVER touches the internet?
<asciiwolf> When I try bzr push it just hangs and does nothing. :-( Are there currently any issues with the Launchpad Bazaar?
<BluesKaj> what's to prevent downloading insecureities and installing them , that's false security
<JoeLlama> BluesKaj I think the point is, if your network is secure, people can't upload from it... or at least it makes that much more difficult
<tomreyn> brainwash: i was referring to cryptographics signatures, not just checksums.
<BluesKaj> JoeLlama, sounds like absolute misplaced paranoia to me
<JoeLlama> hahaha BluesKaj
<JoeLlama> good one (:
<JoeLlama> and this is why large companies and government agencies get hacked!
<JoeLlama> heh
<JoeLlama> thanks I needed a goodl laugh
<JoeLlama> hacked 'n cracked
<BluesKaj> well it's not funny ..putting these guys thru all this work due to an obsession
<JoeLlama> obsession? It's nothing personal BluesKaj but perhaps you need to deeply rethink this
<JoeLlama> if you have person files you do NOT want being stolen, then don't hook your computer up to the internet
<JoeLlama> period
<JoeLlama> secury 101
<BluesKaj> nope, no need to rethink on my part , but perhaps you should
<JoeLlama> oops security
<tomreyn> let's move the discussion to #ubuntu-discuss?
<BluesKaj> that's all i have to say
<JoeLlama> heh ok BluesKaj um... no disrespect but thanks for that advice, mkay?
<JoeLlama> that's ok tomreyn I'm done with this thread
 * BluesKaj nods
<tomreyn> an airgapped system is a legitimmate use case. but it really only makes sense if you can operate the system securely. and, no disrespect there, just anm observation, JoeLlama currently lacks the experience to do so - on Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> okay, i added to the discussion, sorry.
<r_ny> why would all my logs be empty after logrorate runs? but all of the rotated logs are still being written to? ex: mail.log.1 is still being populated
<JoeLlama> and tomreyn is correct there...
<JoeLlama> and I am also working with linux with online systems but I do need this 'airgapped" offline system and I need it pretty soon.
<JoeLlama> I have a rather large project that requires file manipulations and I am just sick to death of windows
<BluesKaj> heh...yet linux can'r be connected
<JoeLlama> this has been an excellent learning situation and I am documenting everything so the next 50 or 60 systems will be a lot easier
<JoeLlama> and I do totally appreciate the help, btw :)
<tomreyn> r_ny: by default, mail.log.1 would not be written to anymore other than during repeat logrotate runs.
<r_ny> i just meant that as an example, my kern.log also is blank. but kern.log.1 continues to be populated
<tomreyn> r_ny: the latest log lines should always go to mail.log only
<tomreyn> r_ny: the same goes for kern.log
<r_ny> so you're saying that the logs ending in .1 shouldn't be written to? thats why I'm asking for help..
<tomreyn> r_ny: not unless log rotation takes place.
<r_ny> tomreyn: any idea why all of my logs ending in .1 are still being written to and the originals are all remain blank?
<tomreyn> r_ny: no, you'll have a special (non default) configuration then.
<r_ny> i haven't changed anything regarding log rotate lol, thats why i'm asking for help
<tomreyn> r_ny: maybe you changed file or directory permissions or ownership, or you reconfigured the system logging daemon.
<JoeLlama> ok thanks again tomreyn and brainwash and the rest of you guys, apt-offline (on the online system) is downloading lots of stuff
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: welcome. however, please don't expect more assistence on this matter from my end for the reasons i provided above. good luck!
<vivek__> hi team,
<vivek__> du -h
<vivek__> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<vivek__> udev            996M   12K  996M   1% /dev
<vivek__> tmpfs           201M  380K  200M   1% /run
<tomreyn> !paste | vivek__
<ubottu> vivek__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoeLlama> oh yes tomreyn like I said, I document everything so the next number of systems should be no sweat :)  Sometimes I just need to get started in the right direction and once I get going things tend to work out.
<vivek__> tomreyn:ok
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: that's good, hope you make good progress.
<JoeLlama> I did!
<vivek__> tomreyn: 'du -h' command show
<tomreyn> vivek__: i don't understand
<vivek__> tomreyn: sorry i was unable to paste here
<tomreyn> r_ny: running "dmesg -T" *may* hint on why the .log files aren't written to.
<ikonia> use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<vivek__> my ubuntu machine .. no space left
<ikonia> you can then share the details
<vivek__> cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<tomreyn> vivek__: basically, just read what ubottu told you.
<vivek__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26519885/
<tomreyn> vivek__: the error message is correct, your root directory ( / ) has run full.
<vivek__> tomreyn: how to see the files taking lot of space
<tomreyn> vivek__: sudo du -hxd0 /*
<tomreyn> vivek__: actually that's: sudo du -hxd0 /
<tomreyn> ... sorry
<vivek__> tomreyn: no probs..Thanks
<r_ny> tomreyn: for some reason i had to reload rsyslog, i promise you all configs are default. seems to be working now.
<donavan> why good morning my good people
<tomreyn> r_ny: glad you worked it out!
<donavan> so i have a question for all of you
<tomreyn> donavan: and good evening from me. ;)
<donavan> i have recently installed bubuntu 16.04 did the dpkg for the updates for the os and what not..... but my laptop still goes to a black screen after the login screen sometimes. what should i do
<tomreyn> donavan: just to clarify: the command line utility to use for system / package updates is apt, apt-get or aptitude, not dpkg.
<donavan> well im back ... damn laptop went to a black screen after i tried to open google chrome
<tomreyn> donavan: about the blackscreen: if it happens sometimes but not other times, it's usually not a software (but rather a firmware / hardware) issue. this said, you could inspect /var/log/Xorg.*.log and /var/log/syslog* to learn what is going wrong. also the output of the 'dmesg -T' command. you can also paste those outputs / logs here and try to get someone to review them.
<tomreyn> !paste | donavan
<ubottu> donavan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * tomreyn needs to leave for an hour or so, though
<donavan> okay tomreyn how would i go about doing what you said im still quite new to linux/ubuntu
<tomreyn> donavan: okay, i have a few more minutes. try this: sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> donavan: this should return a url you can post here. for the other outputs, use: sudo cat /var/log/syslog.log | nc termbin.com 9999; dmesg -T  | nc termbin.com 999
<spigot> so the color from my prompt has disappeared and I feel very newb. would anyone mind showing me the output of `echo $PS1`? if they haven't messed with your prompt, that is
<tomreyn> donavan: unfortunately i really need to leave now. but once you posted this and reprat your question / issue, someone else can inspect it.
<donavan> okay tom but i cant find the url lol but thanks
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I have some questions about apt
<TheWild> if I do "apt install firefox firefox_58.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb" and
<TheWild> 1. the local and remote versions are equal, will it install offline package instead of downloading?
<TheWild> 2. the local and remove versions differ, will it always install newer version?
<spigot> TheWild: what are you trying to accomplish, exactly? apt usually handles downloading for you. dpkg can be used to install a .deb file individually. are you trying to lock to a particular version and keep from auto updating?
<gopal> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,New]
<TheWild> not expanding the fact that the laptop is partially broken, I'm booting the system from clean live Ubuntu. I want to avoid redowloading firefox every time I boot it unless new version comes out.
<TheWild> btw, does the order of the packages mentioned in "apt install" matter?
<TheWild> I'd better TIAS. Bye
<donavan> i have a question.... any one able to help me with a black screen problem
<donavan> question... after i log in my pc is fine but some times it goes to a random black screen what can i do to fix this any one ???
<BluesKaj> donavan, look in /var/log/syslog for any errors or crash indicators
<BluesKaj> related to X or wayland depending on which one you're using
<Dserge> wayland sucks so hopefully x lol
<BluesKaj> yup
<donavan> okay bluekaj im still kinda new so how do i do that
<donavan> okay i found what you told me to look for it was a text file if im not mistaken. now do i just read trough it to find a error
<BluesKaj> donavan, yes look for today's date if it just happened , near the bottom
<donavan> lmfao i have no idea what i am looking for
<tomreyn> donavan: this should return a url you can post here. for the other outputs, use: sudo cat /var/log/syslog.log | nc termbin.com 9999; dmesg -T  | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> donavan: it really should return a url when you run the correct command (as given) on a terminal
<donavan> i tried that tomreyn but i could not find the url in the terminal
<tomreyn> donavan: here's a more simple test: cat /etc/issue | nc -vv termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> does this one work?
<donavan> ok i did the second test and it said connection to termbin succsessfull
<tomreyn> donavan: but it doesn't print a http://... address?
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go push some snow...BBL
<tomreyn> donavan: can you copy and paste the command you ran here, please? just the one line.
<donavan> nope i tried doing the first one the sudo /cat/var/log/syslog.log but says no such dir
<donavan> cat /etc/issue | nc -vv termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> donavan: hmm okay this should have worked out. let's try something else: sudo apt update; sudo apt install pastebinit; sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog.log
<donavan> okay one second
<donavan> shoot i have to take my brother in law to work will you be on here in like 30 mins
<tomreyn> maybe,if not, someone else.
<donavan> okay ill brb
<tecan__> mate terminal needs word filters for adding colors to terminal emulator text
<donavan> tom i did what you asked and it says unable to read from /var/log/syslog.log
<kostkon> donavan, does   cat /var/log/syslog   create any output
<argus-> whats error in command line-> for i in `ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep "sshcheck" | awk '{print $2}'`: do kill -9 $i: echo "Process id $i is killed": done
<akik> argusbr: there seems to be a : after $i
<akik> argusbr: it looks like all ; are :
<pal_>  /nick pally
<pal_>  /nick pally
<donavan> kostkon are you there
<donavan> hey tom are you still here
<donavan> okay i got pastebinit to work lol
<donavan> any one able to help me out with a black screen issue
<rqww> how to solve tor service : active (exited) problem ?
<rqww> is it running or not running ?
<akik> argusbr: ? did you copy that line manually from somewhere?
<kk4ewt> rqww,  systemctl status servicename
<rqww> kk4ewt  it shows Active: active (exited)
<spacevisionary> hello everybody! i'd like to ask if there are any downsides to using reisub to reboot a system? thanks
<rqww> what does active (exited) means
<kk4ewt> rqww, what service is it
<rqww> tor
<kk4ewt> so that means it isnt using tor at the moment
<rqww> how to solve active (exited) problem ?
<kk4ewt> have you tried to restart the service
<rqww> ya but still the same
<akik> rqww: read the service log to see what is the problem
<donavan> is any one out there able to help me with a random black screen or a black screen after the computer sleeps
<MonkeyDust> donavan  start from the beginning, when did this first occurn what have you tried so far etc
<donavan> it started right after login i did the dpkg update then it did it after the computer slept i would waken it nad all i would get is a black screen then i turend that option off now i just randomly get a black screen it also happed once after i openend chrome
<donavan> i have a url for my syslog if that helps
<Exagone313> donavan: can you rephrase your problem?
<ikonia> dpkg update ?
<donavan> yes the dpkg update for updates
<Exagone313> I guess they mean package update via an automatic gui updater
<donavan> sorry guys i am fairly new to ubuntu and i am trying to learn
<ikonia> I'd like to know specifcally what was done
<ikonia> as this sort of missleading information is not a good start
<Exagone313> donavan: do you mean a window where you ticked the option to enable automatic updates?
<donavan> this is all i have done in the terminal to fix the problem
<donavan> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<donavan> sudo apt-get update
<donavan> sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<ikonia> why have you run those commands ?
<ikonia> what made you think they where neeed ?
<donavan> i went online to try and fix the problem
<Exagone313> donavan: in general, please never run random command you find on websites without knowing what each does
<Exagone313> I think we don't quite understand your black screen problem
<Exagone313> you get a black screen after 10min or so? what is the issue exactly? without thinking of dpkg or apt-get or updates
<donavan> i am just going to try and reinstall the os and figure it out from there i have no idea what else to say lol like i said im new to all of this
<Exagone313> this ain't the OS where reinstalling is always the easiest option :P
<donavan> i know but its a fresh start i talked to some one earlier today and they said to get a syslog url for them i have that if it helps
<cerion> how do I interpret the ouput of badblocks with (80/0/0 errors)
<cerion> ?
<tsimonq2> Let's say I have a system that I installed which only boots to memtest and when running update-grub2 from a Live CD only displays memtest.
<tsimonq2> What do I do to diagnose this?
<tsimonq2> linux-generic is installed.
<tsimonq2> Googling hasn't helped here :)
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: empty /boot?
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: Nope, /boot is full of stuff.
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: (i.e. the usual)
<kostkon> cerion, you'll probably have to provide some more info
<tsimonq2> update-grub doesn't work, grub-install /dev/sda doesn't work, using update-initramfs to remove the current initramfs and create a new one doesn't work
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: hmm
<tsimonq2> ("doesn't work" meaning it still only shows memtest)
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: i'd setup a chroot and see update-grub and what /boot/grub/grub.cfg has and any possible other grub bootloaders that are getting loaded at boot up
<EriC^^> is it just that one sda disk installed?
<tsimonq2> yea
<EriC^^> pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -ls'
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: ^
<tsimonq2> oh hm, I see that purging all the kernel packages and reinstalling all of them seems to get update-grub to pick it up, hold on :)
<tsimonq2> I wonder *why* that would fix it.
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: I'm creating a VM snapshot atm and trying a reboot, if that works, then the next thing I'm going to try and find out is how to reproducably fix this for myself in the future :)
<tsimonq2> If not, I'll give you the output of the parted command.
<tsimonq2> O_O
<tsimonq2> That *did* work
<tsimonq2> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> tsimonq2: glad you got it working
<texla> I have Ubuntu 16.04 with grub 2.02..I want to multiboot pclinuxos mate 2017.11 64bit grub 2.02..It has been my experience that if adding grub to /dev/sda that it will form its own menu..How can i add it to the Ubuntu menu
<callahanp_> trying to access a windows share from Ubuntu Budgie.  I get Unable to select appropriate authentication method!  Send error in SessSetup = -22 cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<Cousarr> Hello. Having a bit of trouble installing Ubuntu on a system that runs Windows 10 okay.
<Cousarr> I've tried Ubuntu server and Lubuntu
<Cousarr> Both get kernel panics
<tomreyn> Cousarr: which  hardware is it, what does the kernel panic look like?
<Cousarr> Ryzen 1500X
<Cousarr> And it's a fatal exception in interrupt
<tomreyn> can you paste it?
<tomreyn> !paste | Cousarr
<ubottu> Cousarr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> and, finally, which ubuntu release are you using?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<Cousarr> Yeah. Let me restart without the current smattering of boot options i tried
<Cousarr> I'm currently trying Lubuntu 17.10 64-bit
<K0b> ?
<K0b> WHat's the absolute best distro for really old laptops/pcs?
<tomreyn> Cousarr: ok, and can you show the whole kernel panic?
<tomreyn> K0b: we only support ubuntu here, so this won't help you answering this question.
<Cousarr> Uploading now
<Cousarr> https://imgur.com/JJ59yGN
<MonkeyDust> K0b  better aks in #linux (or is it ##linux)
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<K0b> Thanks
<tomreyn> Cousarr: that's pretty standard with ryzen, i'm afraid. you'll need to build your own kernel and pray.
<tomreyn> Cousarr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/1690085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690085 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ryzen 1800X freeze - rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> Cousarr: you should also be able to get a newer bios, which, combined with the workarounds dicuseed on this bug report (which is a hardware bug), may alllow you to stabilize the system.
<Cousarr> Alrighy, l'll read through and see what I can find.
<tomreyn> i tired to sum it up here, in case you're in a hurry https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/1690085/comments/69
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690085 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ryzen 1800X freeze - rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks" [High,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> *tried
<tomreyn> and the last post points to instructions on how to build a kernel that can work
<Cousarr> I have zero idea how to build a kernel with altered options
<tomreyn> that's why i pointed this out ;)
<Cousarr> Gotcha. I was scrolled up
<tomreyn> http://blog.programster.org/ubuntu-16-04-compile-custom-kernel-for-ryzen guides you through the process
<JoeLlama> when you use "apt-offline get ..." where do the files that you get go?  I can't find them anywhere.
<Cousarr> Hmm... I don't have a Linux install locally to do this build and Cygwin is generally fussy
<texla> I have Ubuntu 16.04 with grub 2.02..I want to multiboot pclinuxos mate 2017.11 64bit grub 2.02..It has been my experience that if adding grub to /dev/sda that it will form its own menu..How can i add it to the Ubuntu menu
<tomreyn> Cousarr: does it crash immediately then?
<tomreyn> you can build it in a VM if it helps.
<Cousarr> Yeah.
<Cousarr> I'll probably do it on a AWS nano or something
<Guest96> does it exist some kinda-new harded-secuirty guide for a homeserver on ubuntudesktop, just nexctcloud/ftp/plex right now atleast
<JoeLlama> has anyone had experience with apt-offline get?  It downloaded lots of files.  Where does it put the files?
<tomreyn> texla: my experience is that when multi booting with two linux installations your best approach is to make one of them not use grub at all (read: uninstall grub / all boot loaders there) and have the other one handle booting for both. you'd either manually add a grub stanza or use os-prober for this purpose.
<tomreyn> Cousarr: i could pass you my packages but you'd not know whether to trust them.
<Cousarr> I don't have a super security sensitive application for this machine. You have them on FTP?
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: do you know how to use man pages, yet?
<JoeLlama> wait I found where the files go but I think I need to be superuser to ge to the directory
<JoeLlama> it's sisn /tmp/ tomreyn
<tomreyn> Cousarr: not yet, but could upload so you could pull them off https
<JoeLlama> oops it's in /tmp/
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: right, as it says on the man page
<Cousarr> That'd work
<JoeLlama> ha ok thanks tomreyn
<Cousarr> I then have to figure out where to stick it on the boot USB
<tomreyn> Cousarr: the boot usb?
<Cousarr> Yeah. I'm attempting to install from the ISO placed onto a USB
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: install the 'man-db' package, then run "man apt-offline", press 'q' to quit the viewer
<tomreyn> Cousarr: oh well it will be tougher from a non running system, and impossible if you dont already run linux
<Cousarr> the kernel panic happens pretty much immediately after Grub from the USB
<tomreyn> Cousarr: do the bios update first, that should give you more time
<tomreyn> btw it's uploading, roughly 10 minutes to go.
<Cousarr> Alright. I'm trying to track down the BIOS update for my MB
<zomaar> How could it be possible that after installing packages they are not in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<zomaar> I mean directly after
<tomreyn> zomaar: autoclean is an APT option which i think can be used so that packages no longer required are immediately purged.
<tomreyn> "man apt.conf"  should discuss it, i think
<zomaar> Cannot find it
<zomaar> I have APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0"; set to 0 which I thought would disable it, also that is only supposed to be run by daily apt
<zomaar> Clean-Installed defaults to On though
<Scott0_> im getting just a blank screen on install of server 16.04
<tomreyn> Cousarr: did you find it, yet? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-GAMING-PRO#down-bios
<zomaar> But that's only supposed to wipe uninstallable packages
<zomaar> And only for the apt-get autoclean action ;-) :)
<zomaar> I must say I am running in a chroot but that's the only difference
<tomreyn> Cousarr: http://tomreyn.megaglest.org/ryzen/
<Cousarr> Cool, thanks. I'm still working on the BIOS
<tomreyn> Cousarr: actually  https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/ryzen/ ; my gpg key is on keyservers in case you'd like to verify the checksums.
<OERIAS> So I installed Unity on Ubuntu 17.10, but the notifications for volume or when a torrent is finished downloading is not pulling up?
<OERIAS> Any ideas?
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> there is an offline-computer with an old version of ubuntu which I just wanted to install a package on
<SemiNus> however, this does not work:
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/Dgt4/raw
<tomreyn> zomaar: hmm i must have made this up, can't find it anywhere
<SemiNus> when running aptitude I get the error "404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.62.25 80]"
<tomreyn> !yakkety | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | SemiNus
<ubottu> SemiNus: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SemiNus> tomreyn, yeah, but the archive should still work, shouldn't it?
<tomreyn> SemiNus: only if the offline computer is an online computer and the package archives have not been moved to old-releases.ubuntu,com, yet.
<SemiNus> can I fetch it from there?
<tomreyn> SemiNus: not without tremendous work. i would recommend to just install a supported ubuntu release
<tomreyn> SemiNus: that is, if the offline computer is still an offline computer. if, howeverm, the offline computer is in fact an online computer, then you could do as the !eolupgrade hinted - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SemiNus> tomreyn, I see
<SemiNus> thank you!
<linuxlove> hello
<SemiNus> tomreyn, how can I see whether Yakketi has been moved to the "old-releases" already?
<tomreyn> Cousarr: let me know whether you got it to work and whether it helped, if oyu like, i would appreciate it.
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> how can i know skype is running in which port ?
<zomaar> It has been moved and then universe and multiverse have been deleted
<tomreyn> SemiNus: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<SemiNus> tomreyn, it's there
<SemiNus> so does this mean I cannot find _any_ place with packages any more!?
<linuxlove> who can help ?
<SemiNus> linuxlove, try to open the "Options"
<SemiNus> nah, "Tools"
<linuxlove> SemiNus, i tried
<SemiNus> then under "Connection" it should say it
<SemiNus> Use port ... for incoming conversations
<tomreyn> SemiNus: no, it does not mean this. read again what ubottu and i told you. old-releases.ubuntu,com is an apt archive server, you just need to edit your sources.list as discussed on the wiki page i pointed oyu to twice so far.
<linuxlove> but this a new version that i installed
<SemiNus> linuxlove, in this case I don't know
<SemiNus> tomreyn, re-reading now - sorry
<linuxlove> under tools i see settings
<linuxlove> SemiNus, how can i know if i want to use terminal and looking for skype
<theobromine> i'm on ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS and suddenly firefox stops playing audio and complains about needing to install pulseaudio
<Cousarr> Sure thing Tomreyn, I'm still working on flashing the BIOS
<tomreyn> linuxlove: "sudo lsof -i" or "sudo nnetstat -pan --inet"
<theobromine> i hadn't run any apt update/upgrade commands
<linuxlove> and where i use pip for that
<theobromine> in an attempt to make firefox audio work again, i did run an apt update/upgrade
<tomreyn> Cousarr: no rush, i might not be around to respond later, but i'll still be connected and catch up later.
<theobromine> and it complains that i have unmet dependencies from : linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.13.0-32-generic but it is not installed
<linuxlove> you mean lsof -i |grep skype ?
<theobromine> and from linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 : Depends: linux-image-4.13.0-32-generic but it is not installed
<theobromine> then it complains that /boot is full
<tomreyn> linuxlove: if that's the process name, yes
<Richard_Cavell> Not sure if this is the right channel for this, but is there such a thing as 16-bit Linux code, and would it run on Ubuntu 64-bit?
<Brittany> Hello
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: maybe ask this in ##linux
<linuxlove> i used sudo lsof -i |grep skypeforlinux
<linuxlove> but no result
<theobromine> i try to remove the linux images from /boot which i don't need via apt
<theobromine> and then i get stuck where apt refuses to free up space on /boot because /boot is full
<theobromine> and -f doesn't help anything
<tomreyn> linuxlove: i don't think skype is actually supported here. it's not on the package archives nor does it seem to be on canonical's partner repository. maybe contact the company producing it.
<linuxlove> oh my god
<Brittany> Hello
<Brittany> Hello
<zomaar> SemiNus: If you want the full archive I actually have it mirrored at http://ubuntu-mirror.sagemode.net/ubuntu/ but I have it choked to 64kB/s
<akik> linuxlove: skype is a client program. do you mean it's listening on a port when it starts up?
<SemiNus> zomaar, thank you very much!!
<tomreyn> theobromine: you may need to remove a kernel image using "dpkg --purge packagename" then
<linuxlove> found that
<tomreyn> theobromine: replace 'packagename' by the kernel image package name as listed when you run: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | grep ^i
<theobromine> so i deleted the kernel image using rm -rf
<SemiNus> zomaar, the old-releases don't seem to have all packages... there are many missing
<theobromine> i deleted about half of the installed kernel images
<tomreyn> theobromine: this also works, but you'll still want to remove the kernel packages.
<theobromine> and apt still complains that my /boot is full (which doesn't make sense)
<zomaar> SemiNus: It only has main
<theobromine> and then i run the --purge command
<theobromine> and it fails
<akik> linuxlove: found what?
<SemiNus> zomaar, so there are only private people like you who mirrored all the packages?
<linuxlove> i mean the port that i was looking for that
<theobromine> it complains of "dependency problems"
<linuxlove> udp
<tomreyn> theobromine: run this: sudo du -hxd1 / | nc termbin.com 9999
<zomaar> I guess
<akik> linuxlove: it opens many connections and that one udp port 48906 but i'm not sure if it's random
<zomaar> Unless you can find an existing mirror
<akik> 48907
<zomaar> But nothing official
<theobromine> http://termbin.com/xinu
<tomreyn> theobromine: it will generate an overview of where most space is used on your systems' root partition ( / ) and upload that, returning a URL
<theobromine> this is the second time that i've had ubuntu 16.04 LTS fill up /boot and then get into a state i can't unfuck
<SemiNus> zomaar, using your mirror then
<SemiNus> thank you
<tomreyn> theobromine: sorry, i was being silly, this was the wrong comand. use this: df -h /boot
<tomreyn> theobromine: does it say Use% 100% ?
<theobromine> http://termbin.com/9jf1
<theobromine> there probably should be an open bug report on this
<tomreyn> theobromine: so yes it's still mostly full
<tomreyn> theobromine: file systems running full is not considered a bug usually. maybe you should resize /boot
<theobromine> well it refuses to purge...?
<tomreyn> theobromine: can you show the output of that?
<Cousarr> Hmm... I got into BIOS once after the flash and now the system's not displaying the POST splash :(
<theobromine> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of linux-image-4.10.0-35-generic:
<theobromine>  linux-image-extra-4.10.0-35-generic depends on linux-image-4.10.0-35-generic.
<zomaar> Oh, I only have amd64
<zomaar> @ SemiNus
<tomreyn> Cousarr: you may need to re-apply the bios configuration changes you had applied previously, if any.
<SemiNus> zomaar, I guess that should be fine?!
<theobromine> (ubuntu should be able to manage /boot without me worrying about the partition size or any other stuff. ubuntu should "just work")
<Cousarr> I can't get back into the BIOS at all after restarting from BIOS
<zomaar> Yeah I guess unless you want Wine etc
<SemiNus> zomaar, amd64 is a normal 64 bit system?
<zomaar> Yes
<tomreyn> Cousarr: by 'POST splash', do you mean the pre-boot one (probably some MSI logo / image) or the post boot one (something ubuntu-like)?
<Cousarr> The MSI logo
<SemiNus> zomaar, would you mind making the connection faster for the next 15 mins?
<SemiNus> even 10 minutes would be enough
<tomreyn> theobromine: there is probably a feature request about increasing the default /boot file system size.
<zomaar> Well it's actually throttled at higher if you use concurrent connections
<zomaar> But I don't know how to make apt do that
<tomreyn> Cousarr: oh and it no longer shows that now? hmm, does it beep, though?
<SemiNus> I also don't know it
<theobromine> did you see the dkpg error i posted?
<SemiNus> I will just live with the 64 KB
<Cousarr> No beep. System fans come on and the system won't shut down on a soft press of the power button
<SemiNus> zomaar, your repo has no "libapache2-mod-php"
<tomreyn> Cousarr: you didn't interrupt the flashing by chance?
<Cousarr> I did not
<Cousarr> It completed, restarted, put me in the BIOS. I checked the settings and did a save/exit
<JoeLlama> okay so like, under windows there is a wonderful CPU regulating program called ThrottleStop and it will throttle down the speed and power on the CPU so that when on battery power you can get more run time.  For gaming you can overclock your CPU (on a 2.8 GHz you can push that up to 3..8 GHz for instance).  What can I use for linux that does the same thing?
<tomreyn> Cousarr: long press the power button, then pull the power plug, then reconnect it after 10s, then try again. but this is really a case for ##hardware (a Freenode channel you can join) or for MSI support now. maybe check their forums, too.
 * Toadisattva subscribed for answer to Joes question
<Cousarr> Yup, fun fun
<tomreyn> Cousarr: sorry for pushing you there, but this should usually just work :-/
<Cousarr> This PC has been a consistent pain in the ass
<JoeLlama> mind you when I overclock a 2.8 GHz processor to 3.8 GHz it peaks around 93C so like, not recommended to go that fast.
<theobromine> tomreyn: you still around? did you see my dkpg error?
<tomreyn> theobromine: i did now, be sure to mention my nickname so i don't miss what you say.
<theobromine> ok thanks
<tomreyn> theobromine: having a look, give me a minute
<tomreyn> theobromine: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-extra-4.10.0-35-generic linux-image-4.10.0-35-generic
<theobromine> ok that's working
<theobromine> tomreyn: shouldn't dpkg be able to figure that out...?
<tomreyn> theobromine: also please show the output of: dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^[ri]
<zomaar> SemiNus: I just mirrored it with apt-mirror, maybe the tool is faulty
<theobromine> tomreyn: yeah sure one sec
<tomreyn> theobromine: figure out what exactly?
<hiig> Anybody have experience getting nvidia-settings to work on headless systems?
<zomaar> SemiNus: The package is called libapache2-mod-php7.0 btw
<SemiNus> zomaar, I got it to work
<SemiNus> deleted all packages that were not available
<theobromine> http://termbin.com/0q0h
<zomaar> Oh wait no, but it exists on the repo
<theobromine> tomreyn: ^
<zomaar> Ah ok
<JoeLlama> hey tomreyn thanks for the help earlier.  apt-offline is working nicely and I have updates installed!  Next step for later is getting software packages installed.  First one is going to be VLC (looks tricky) but that is for another time :) :)
<SemiNus> placed your mirror and the official one in the sources.list
<SemiNus> and then it worked
<SemiNus> maybe it downloaded from you, maybe from the official one
<SemiNus> however it works :)
<SemiNus> thank you!
<zomaar> Well that was the intent as long as "main" is on the official one
<tomreyn> theobromine: doh that's a lot of kernel images. normally, apt would automatically remove any but the last two it which the linux-image metapackage depends on. maybe you don't have this installed?
<theobromine> tomreyn: don't have wha tinstalled?
<SemiNus> where can I vote for a package to be added to ubuntu?
<tomreyn> theobromine: linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 - but you do have it installed.
<SemiNus> I want this to be available in ubuntu:
<SemiNus> http://trinitydesktop.org
<theobromine> tomreyn: i've been following plain vanilla usage of 16.04 LTS and haven't been doing anything silly/unusual
<SemiNus> who decides that?
<zomaar> SemiNus: Apparently apt-mirror does not mirror all indexes
<theobromine> tomreyn: i haven't modified /boot manually until just now with the rm -rf on some of the files
<theobromine> tomreyn: and this same filling up process has happened on two totally different machines of mine
<brainwash> SemiNus: you can install it https://wiki.trinitydesktop.org/UbuntuInstall
<tomreyn> theobromine: this is ubuntu 16.04, right?
<SemiNus> brainwash, yes, I know - but I meant it would be cool if it was added to the "official" ubuntu packages
<theobromine> tomreyn: ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<brainwash> SemiNus: and you would be willing to maintain those packages?
<theobromine> tomreyn: this one came from 16.04.3 LTS
<donavan> hello
<theobromine> tomreyn: my other machine which ended up with a screwed up /boot started at 16.04.1 LTS
<stevendale> Here, have a fishy
<stevendale> ><>
<brainwash> SemiNus: I assume that adding a whole desktop environment to the official repo requires quite some work
<SemiNus> brainwash, no, but the guys from trinity desktop do it anyway
<tomreyn> theobromine: this discusses how 'old' kernels can be automatically removed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<brainwash> SemiNus: I suggest that you contact them, and tell them about your idea
<stevendale> brainwash, sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<JoeLlama> heh fishy
<SemiNus> ok brainwash thank you!
<akik> SemiNus: you can get plasma 4 in kubuntu 14.04, although it's not kde 3
<tomreyn> theobromine: for now i suggest you dpkg --purge a couple more old kernel packages, then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<brainwash> akik: then why even suggest it? =S
<SemiNus> akik, I _love_ KDE3 (trinity desktop now)
<tomreyn> theobromine: also remove the outdated 'linux-headers' packages
<akik> brainwash: because what he's asking is not possible
<SemiNus> KDE4 has too many flaws
<brainwash> that is the reason why trinity exists
<SemiNus> kde3 is just perfect
<theobromine> tomreyn: how do i do that?
<tomreyn> theobromine: what exactly?
<theobromine> the outdated headers
<tomreyn> theobromine: same as for the linux-image packages. example: sudo dpkg --purge linux-headers-4.10.0-33 linux-headers-4.10.0-33-generic
<drgitlab> I'm trying to configure Plymouth to show static image during as much as the boot sequence as possible, with no interruptions, no black screens, until desktop autologin. I left the i3 statusbar at bottom so it is easy to see when i3 window manager is loaded.  Is anyone able to help figure out how to get rid of the black screen disruptions? Here's video: https://youtu.be/hqbSvEuLioQ
<stevejobsinhell> hi
<tomreyn> theobromine: if this is indeed a google cloud VM then you should probably use unattended-upgrades to have updates installed automatically there.
<akik> SemiNus: actually, reading the trinity web pages, you can install it on ubuntu
<akik> SemiNus: https://wiki.trinitydesktop.org/UbuntuInstall
<brainwash> I've already linked that
<SemiNus> akik, yes, I know, I only thought more programmers would find it interesting if it was an official package
<SemiNus> akik, there are only very few programmers working on it and I am afraid the project could die
<brainwash> having not maintained packages in the official ubuntu repo isn't an option either
<theobromine> tomreyn: yeah it sounds like ubuntu "wants" me to install unattended upgrades, except that if those automatic upgrades screw my computer when i can't tolerate it, i'm out of business
<akik> SemiNus: what problem do you have with plasma 4?
<theobromine> tomreyn: so 'automatic upgrades' is an inherently flawed concept
<theobromine> tomreyn: i want "auto unfuck /boot"
<tomreyn> theobromine: i'd say not installing updates is an even more flawed concept
<brainwash> drgitlab: that can be very tricky, and heavily depend on your gpu + driver
<stevejobsinhell> network managers says ---> The VPN connection '...' failed because the VPN service failed to start
<theobromine> tomreyn: yeah i know, but the Real World is different
<SemiNus> akik, 2 problems actually:  1) the task bar (where you find the minimized windows) => it keeps re-arranging the windows when you force a 2nd row.  This is very confusing when you always have to search for your window.
<brainwash> drgitlab: wouldn't having no image at all be the be cleanest solution? just black screen until everything is ready
<SemiNus> it's marked as non-fix
<SemiNus> akik, and the ALT+F2 dialogue does not work like in kde3
<donavan> well this black screen is getting annoying lol
<akik> SemiNus: ok can't help with those :P
<SemiNus> when I type "k" I want to get a dropdown with the programs that I usually use like "kwrite" and "kate" and so on, and not a list of ALL available programs starting with "k" and not even a dropdown
<tomreyn> theobromine: organizations which share the same qualms about unattended updates with you would not update automatically but have regular maintenances where they do it during a maintenance period (say, once a week).
<SemiNus> in the ALT+F2 dialogue
<tomreyn> theobromine: trust me, i live in the same world you do. ;)
<zomaar> Automatically installing kernels is just plain not smart
 * theobromine agrees
<theobromine> especially right now because everyone is rushing updates because intel
<brainwash> and amd and arm and ..
<donavan> i have a question. what would make my screen go black when opening a program? i opened libreoffice calc and it started to load then my screen went black i had to restart it to get my display back
<maheshpec> hi everyone.. i'm having a problem with wireless speeds in ubuntu - getting about 500 kbps. I dual boot a windows and am getting about 50 mbps. I've followed all the suggestions in https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2332987 but no dice.. i've pasted my wireless info results at https://paste.ubuntu.com/26521705/. could you guys please help :'(
<tomreyn> theobromine: i really recommend to take a closer look at unattended-upgrades even (and actually especially) if you want to use it on systems which provide important services to you. you can actually use it to just remove the old kernel images and not install any updates automatically. or, that's the default. to only install security updates, which does not modify functionality for server software, but just patch vulnerabilities.
 * theobromine thinks the second coming of windows is occurring
<tomreyn> i meant so write "unattended-updates" there
<theobromine> tomreyn: it's really not cool for /boot to be a ticking time bomb for your average everyday user
<tomreyn> actully i didnt :)
<theobromine> tomreyn: and furthermore it's not okay to expect the average user to enable unattended upgrades
<theobromine> tomreyn: therefore you guys need some kind of auto unfuck /boot process
<tomreyn> theobromine: the average everyday user doesn't run into this issue since they run unattended-upgrades
<apm> Hello, sorry for the newbie question, but does anybody know the keyboard shortcut for "Page Forward" in W3M?
<tomreyn> theobromine: i'm not involved in ubuntu other than chatting here really.
<theobromine> tomreyn: users sophisticated enough to wan tto use linux are unlikely to trust unattended upgrade timing
<drgitlab> brainwash, For best UX, if it's possible (which I think it is, or others have done so), I'd like to figure out how to seamlessly transition without any black.  https://blogs.gnome.org/halfline/2009/11/28/plymouth-%e2%9f%b6-x-transition/ suggests it is possible without any flicker, resolution changes, black intermediate screens, or console text to show up
<theobromine> the new osx upgrades were a disaster and many users postponed installing them
<brainwash> drgitlab: 2009? oh boy
<tomreyn> theobromine: other OS's mix security and feature updates, ubuntu, for the very most part, does not. this makes a huge difference in terms of whether you'll experience interruptions.
<drgitlab> brainwash, Yeah. I'm trying to figure out what the X -nr switch is :)
<brainwash> drgitlab: not sure I can help with that :/
<brainwash> drgitlab: could be that someone in ##linux knows about this
<drgitlab> I see -br is to create a root window with black background
<nerdinja> trying to check if apache's port is forwarded correctly, i used sudo netstat -anp | grep 80
<nerdinja> it returned tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      6165/apache2
<nerdinja> that is all wrong, right?
<gonsays> Hey guys, I am executing "nohup rails server webrick &" - but this command only works in the folder called: /root/thingspeak - how can I program a crontab to make sure it is always running? My server is always crashing
<tomreyn> nerdinja: it's only wrong if you think it is. apache httpd is listening on all IPV6 addresses on port 80 just fine
<tomreyn> (not on ipv4, though, in case you expected that)
<tomreyn> gonsays: learn how to write a services file for your init system, or use runit or daemontools. a crontab itself won't restart it if it fails.
<nerdinja> yeah i guess that's what i meant, shouldn't it be (by default even) also listening on ipv4?
<tomreyn> gonsays: also, you most deinfitely should not run a webserver as user 'root'
<GrandPa-G> I just upgraded my laptop from 16.04 to 17.10 through the software upgrade program. I had rdp working such that I could connect my windows PC to the laptop. After the upgrade, the windows machine erros with basic I can't connect for several possible reasons. Should rdp keep working after upgrade?
<tomreyn> nerdinja: yes, by default i think it should and would.
<nerdinja> gonsays: yeah, tomreyn is 100% right about not doing anything as user 'root' on your webserver, there's no reason to not just add a username and use that with sudo instead
<nerdinja> i learned that the hard way, spent hours configuring my first vps only to lock myself out permanently multiple times
<nerdinja> haha
<gonsays> nerdinja, the rails server is crashing for no reason, this is just a test server
<nerdinja> tomreyn: well now i must figure out what config file to edit
<nerdinja> gonsays: oh, I see
<nerdinja> missed that
<tomreyn> nerdinja: does "apachectl -S" list ipv4 addresses + ":80"?
<tomreyn> nerdinja: also try: sudo lsof -ni :80
<tomreyn> anyways, i need to leave it there, got to go.
<stevejobsinhell> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/IPsec_L2TP_VPN_server  How do you actually start this server?  It just tells you to configure a bunch of config files.
<theobromine> tomreyn: ok so my pulseaudio still isn't working
<theobromine> tomreyn: or really, audio in firefox
<theobromine> tomreyn: pulseaudio --check reports,... literally nothing (just advances to the prompt)
<theobromine> but if i try to run pulseaudio, it says daemon already running
<BlitzerHound> I can't get a microphone to work, is there anyone that might be able to help me out?
#ubuntu 2019-01-28
<core7> I've a lenovo X1 extreme and have ubuntu 18.04 lts on it. When it goes to sleep, it hangs, no wake up. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<core7> if one updates a livesession and then installs ubuntu from there - do the updated packages get installed? what about after a reboot?
<kk4ewt> core7, other than the dont put it to sleep
<kk4ewt> no
<core7> kk4ewt: i think it even hangs after 5 minutes of blank screen - not sure how to debug it yet.
<kk4ewt> powertop is a good place to start
<OerHeks> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/X1-Carbon-Gen-6-cannot-enter-deep-sleep-S3-state-aka-Suspend-to/td-p/3998182
<OerHeks> Dear customers,
<OerHeks> At this moment, there is no specific plan to support S3 on X1 Carbon Gen 6.  -- There are two 2018 ThinkPad products support Modern standby, ThinkPad X1 Carbon Gen 6 and X1 Yoga 3rd .
<quadrathoch2> Hey, I just wanted to install ubuntu on my pc (with debootstrap) but somehow, even after reinstalling the packages, I don't have these programs to configure my system: grub-install, dpkg-reconfigure, useradd and most programs to setup (am I missing something? already looked at over 10 tutorials) :/ but none are specific to install it on actual hardware
<core7> OerHeks: S3 ?
<OerHeks> bios S3 (suspend-to-RAM)
<core7> OerHeks: My ubuntu shows S3 on dmesg | grep -i acpi | grep supports
<core7> what am i mising?
<core7> OerHeks: On ubuntu 18.04 - just the blank screen on 5 minutes triggers a hang - which needs a hard reboot
<OerHeks> it is not the real supported S3, and Lenovo seems not willingly to patch this correctly
<OerHeks> and other energy settings might be a help, screen blanc <never> and such
<core7> OerHeks: That is what I am doing - so should i just power off the machine whenever I need to conserve battery - or is there a way out of this problem?
<quadrathoch2> core7: probably just hibernate (or whatever it is called where he dumps the ram onto the disk (swap) and shutdowns
<OerHeks> yes, i guess power off would be a workaround for now, this issue happens on other distros as well
<core7> quadrathoch2: is there a cli for hibernate in ubuntu 18.04?
<quadrathoch2> core7: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2017/05/03/re-enable-hibernate-ubuntu-17-04/ should also work on newer
<core7> quadrathoch2: pm-utils is not available on 18.04
<quadrathoch2> core7: it should be (just checked packages.ubuntu.com)
<core7> and systemctl hibernate gives the error -> "Failed to hibernate, Sleep verb not supported"
<quadrathoch2> core7: it's under universe
<core7> ah - swap is not active - it needs that to be active to hibernate it seems
<quadrathoch2> core7: yes, without it, the system doesn't know where to dump the data
<core7> OerHeks: when installing ubuntu 18.04 lts on a lenovo x1 extreme laptop - do i configure secure boot?
<core7> quadrathoch2: thanks - I am on livesession - checking if things work - I guess hibernate i can test after install only
<quadrathoch2> core7: ahh k :)
<core7> I created a recover windows disk for a 1TB Win 10 installation. I want to wipe the hard drive and install ubuntu. If I want to go back to windows, can I use the recover media, after the wiping of the hard drive (and ubuntu installed on it) ? - does anyone have experience with this here?
<quadrathoch2> core7: why don't you just create a usb install media with windows on it, just to be sure, then put the usb stick somewhere and then wipe the whole drive
<quadrathoch2> or just dual boot without ever booting windows
<woenx> Hey. one question. for some reasons my indicators do not appear anymore (well, only those native from gnome). What could be the cause? (i'm using ubuntu 18.04 with the default desktop)
<jacober> I like having dual boot because you learn ubuntu you can still go back to something familiar if you get totally lost
<jacober> Or something goes wrong
<quadrathoch2> jacober: yes, that's why most people do it, and it's very easy to set up
<woenx> i think it all started when I installed the lightdm greeter and uninstalled it
<jacober> I've had to go back to windows to unfuck partitions because I screwed up ubuntu too much and i was grafeful for the having it in the background
<quadrathoch2> woenx: which indicators are you talking about? (trayicons?)
<woenx> quadrathoch2, yes, for instance, the mail app mailspring, and Opendrive, a google drive client
<woenx> they usually showed their indicator on the taskbar, but they do not appear anymore
<woenx> (the main interface works normally, though)
<quadrathoch2> woenx: do you have a gnome extension installed for that? maybe check on it if you have
<quadrathoch2> because lightdm shouldnt change anything with trayicons
<woenx> quadrathoch2, yes, it'sinstalled and enabled (i just checked and restarted the computer)
<quadrathoch2> woenx: weird :/
<woenx> I tried this now: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966987/indicator-icons-do-not-appear-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-10
<woenx> but I guess i have to reboot to see if it works
<woenx> i'll be right back
<quadrathoch2> sure
<woenx> running this command: killall indicator-application-service, makes the indicators appear again the in top bar
<woenx> let's see if I can make it permanent
<quadrathoch2> ahh nice, so just uninstall probably
<woenx> yup
<woenx> brb
<woenx> yup, it worked. I just uninstalled "indicator-application" and the icons are back
<quadrathoch2> woenx: awesome :) as I don't use gnome, don't have too much experience with indicators on gnome
<woenx> I still think Unity was a better desktop environment (I know I know, unpopular opinion)
<woenx> but it's much more lightweight
<quadrathoch2> woenx: why don't you install it then. it's still in the repositorues
<quadrathoch2> repositories
<woenx> Yes, I use it for an older laptop (core2duo with 4gb of ram)
<woenx> it's like night and day
<woenx> for a newer laptop the difference is subtle, so I prefer to go with the default settings for compatibility reasons
<quadrathoch2> Yeah, went from gnome to xfce, which imo is even crazier
<core7> quadrathoch2: that is the usb install media if I am not mistaken - the recover disk that windows creates - its on usb
<woenx> I haven't tried it since xubuntu 5.04 or something like that
<core7> quadrathoch2: the usb disk is titled recovery
<quadrathoch2> core7: oh okay, because as far as I can remember, that is an image of the actual system, not a install disk
<quadrathoch2> woenx: well, didn't change much, but that's what I like
<core7> quadrathoch2: is there a way to create the actual installer disk from a current install?
<quadrathoch2> core7: on win?
<core7> win 10
<quadrathoch2> well just go to microsoft com and download their usb stick creator (which does it automatically)
<core7> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 ?
<quadrathoch2> you can download win10 for free
<quadrathoch2> yes
<quadrathoch2> under win, you can only download the creator not the image itself
<core7> what about the license key and stuff?
<core7> I just have the lenovo laptop - not sure where the windows license key is on my machine
<quadrathoch2> core7: win10 has a 30 day trial, plus the key is normally stored in the uefi bios
<quadrathoch2> and if you have a ms account it's also stored on your acc, that this pc has a legit win license
<core7> quadrathoch2: can i use that installation media to install win 10 inside a VM inside ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> core7: if you loop the usb stick to you vm, yes
<core7> quadrathoch2: and i can lookup the license keys from the BIOS?
<quadrathoch2> core7: give me a sec, it's easier just to check your key in windows now (with an external program) write it out, and then use it. But as far as I know and remember, you are not allowed to use the key you have right now on a vm
<OerHeks> they key is in the account that registered the 10 copy
<OerHeks> running in a vm is possible, for 30 days
<core7> OerHeks: I never gave it the account
<quadrathoch2> OerHeks: well as long as you registered an account
<core7> i do not have a registered account - so far - I can register of course
<OerHeks> then contact the vendor, glad it is not an ubuntu issue .. using the recovery partition would avoid all this
<quadrathoch2> core7: well the program is called windows product key viewer bei woot32, can't find the official site right now
<quadrathoch2> core7: oops, I meant windows product key viewer by woot32, my german got in the way :(
<core7> OerHeks: there is a winre_DRV on the machine. I  was hoping when I click "recover" on my recovery usb disk - It brings back the original partition. I've never tried it, so not sure about it though
<quadrathoch2> core7: well, I don't trust the oems too much, that's why I would always (even if I would use win) reinstall everything (just looking at the history of lenovo :vomit:
<OerHeks> yes, it should create the recovery partition again, from where the win10 install starts
<OerHeks> with all the bloatware and freebies
<core7> quadrathoch2: OerHeks: Thanks
<quadrathoch2> core7: no problem :)
<Sven_vB> I solved my question from yesterday why bash would react to "mount" with "bash: /bin/mount: No such file or directory" although the same bash happily confirming that said file exists, is executable and has proper content. the error message was misleading. bash was unable to execve(/bin/mount); it returned an error code meaning "file not found". however, the error code mechanism doesn't seem capable of conveying which file it is related
<Sven_vB> to: one of the shared libraries that mount was dynamically linked against.
<Sven_vB> log link to old discussion: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/01/26/%23ubuntu.html#t01:35
<Sven_vB> shells with more helpful error messages probably exist
<slloyd> anybody know of zfs support being added to official installer.
<slloyd> test
<Loshki> slloyd: not sure. Start here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<core7> with 64GB of memory, ubuntu allocated only 1GB of swap - is this normal?
<guiverc> core7, Ubuntu by default creates swapfiles (which can be increased in size easily compared to partitions) - your usage will dictate what you need.  maybe look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<core7> guiverc: there was no /swapfile on my system i saw
<core7> does it create it when it needs it?
<guiverc> what release of Ubuntu are you using?
<jacober> My wifi connect is very slow like in the order of 200 kps in Windows. I am dual boot Ubuntu on a HP, the wifi adapter is Realtek and it is connected obviously but very slow. Can someone help?
<Sheilong> jacober: Close the windows, the wind might be throwing your speed away
<murphey> I am having an issue using Ubuntu Mate 18.10 I have a tablet computer and have a script set up to change the screen orientation based on the accelerometer. when the screen orientation changes the bottom of the background cuts off and there is terrible screen ghosting/tearing when I drag windows. I made a black background and turned off the compositor for now and it isn't noticable but I'd rather have a proper
<core7> can anyone help me with mok/secureboot? I installed vbox and it complains of PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<core7> how do i fix this?
<core7> nvidia drivers are also acting up
<tomreyn> core7: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/08/11/how-to-sign-things-for-secure-boot
<core7> tomreyn: I am trying to wrap my head around secureboot
<tomreyn> ok
<core7> So whenever I install a new thing - like for example virtualbox - I have to reboot and then get inside MOK screen and enable?
<core7> tomreyn: I did the wrong think on the MOK screen the first time, now the screen does not show up
<tomreyn> no. if you'll use only modules which are signed by ubuntu then you shouldn't need to do anything but to ensure you have the shim installed.
<core7> tomreyn: I am installing virtualbox from oracle's ppa - same with nvidia drivers
<core7> tomreyn: Even if i uninstall and reinstall virtualbox, I dont get the MOK screen anymore
<core7> Perhaps I need to uninstall dkms, and reinstall?
<tomreyn> if you build modules yourself or use non ubuntu modules you will have to create a key + certificate yourself, sign them yourself, and install the certificate.
<tomreyn> apparently you chose to do the latter
<core7> tomreyn: in that case - better to disable secureboot?
<tomreyn> this is your choice to make
<core7> is that option in bios or in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> "bios"
<tomreyn> you didnt read the articles i linked, please do so.
<tomreyn> that's if you want secureboot, if you just want to disable it you only need to consult your mainboard manual or just do it.
<core7> tomreyn: I disabled it and everything works for now. I think at some point, I need to read those articles, enable secureboot and then sign those modules that I am loading at boot
<core7> installing packages using snap vs apt-get - what is preferable?
<AngelKde> sorry people i have one question now is the best ubuntu 16.04 whit unity o ubuntu 18.04 whit gnome ?
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> anyone know if vim's replace replace function accepts a regex?
<pokmo> i.e. should :%s/"A": "[^"]+"/"A": ""/g work?
<pokmo> that is to replace all instances of "A": "...." with "A": ""
<krytarik> pokmo: You need to escape the '+' like "\+" though.
<pokmo> krytarik oh! you're right
<pokmo> boy, that took me a while
<pokmo> how come +'s need to be escaped?
<krytarik> Because that is extended regex - similar to sed and grep
<pokmo> i use -E with grep
<pokmo> maybe that does all the escaping behind the scene
<krytarik> Yes, that stands for extended.
<pokmo> thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<robertparkerx> I've got a lamp stack up and its fine. How do I get the ability to create mail address for the vhost?
<kxs> Hello, everyone. Do you know which version kernel of Debian 10-stable uses? 4.14 or 4.19?
<kxs> 有知道的朋友吗？
<guiverc> kxs, we support Ubuntu, not debian (inc. debian testing/buster)   -- it's not 4.14 though
<Dreaman> 4.19
<Dreaman> this is ubuntu channel not debian
<Wonny> Any tips on getting my default laptop mic to work?
<kxs> Thank you. I can't speak at debian's IRC. I don't know why.
<kxs> So I came here to consult.
<OerHeks> the error you see says something about registering?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> most channels do not allow unregistered guests
<kxs> Looking at the error log may have connection problems, but it's not important to know that Debian 10 stable uses 4.19.
<OerHeks> yes, good luck!
<kxs> Thanks，bye
<guiverc> debian 10 is not stable yet - it's debian-testing
<bumpadump> hello! i have a thinkpad x120e here that I installed xubuntu on, and it has an issue where the X server fails to start up after waking from sleep. when you open the lid, there is just a black screen. if you hit ctrl+alt+f2, you can get to a terminal, but running startx there fails, "server terminated successfully"
<bumpadump> if anyone has expertise to help on diagnosing the X startup issue, that would be amazing. I already looked at the log specified in the startx output, and there's no obvious error messages there
<Dreaman> start save mode and joint xubuntu channel
<bumpadump> Dreaman: thanks will check in xubuntu. do you mean safe mode?
<Dreaman> boot see options
<Deihmos> is apt-get and apt the same?
<Dreaman> yes
<Deihmos> apt-get install apt install. does it make a difference
<Dreaman> no
<Deihmos> thanks
<Elronnd> is there any way I can make it so that nautilus doesn't automatically mount external drives when I plug them in
<someoneelse> hi
<IcemanV9> Elronnd: https://askubuntu.com/questions/89244/how-to-disable-automount-in-nautiluss-preferences
<XATRIX> Hi , can you advice  ? I constantly have a trouble with https://pastebin.com/1pAXf308
<XATRIX> Nothing helps.. anything you can advice me with ?
<Kyros> XATRIX: that usually happens because something depends on those.
<XATRIX> Kyros: yea, but how can i fix this issues ? It happend, after i upgraded my ubuntu
<Kyros> XATRIX: the time i ran into it, i tracked down what was holding it back, removed that, upgraded, and reinstalled the other packages
<Kyros> something like that, its been awhile
<XATRIX> How can i track the packages which holding these thing up ?
<Kyros> XATRIX: https://askubuntu.com/questions/13296/how-do-i-find-the-reverse-dependency-of-a-package
<XATRIX> Kyros: got it, thanks
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<yacine> hi
<zhaozizheng> join #al1
<Bilbo0>  Not for the first time but previous time was a long time ago my screen freezes up with a messed up checker pattern and colors wildly off. The checker pattern consists of different wrong color schemes of the existing display. Just now my PC froze up again, it was black with red lines. after about 10 seconds my computer beeped and it went black, 10 seconds latter beep and red lines, 10 seconds latter, black with a white dash in the left hand
<Bilbo0> corner, it kept beeping every 10 seconds or so with some minor graphic changes till I do a hard reset.
<tadej> hi all
<ConsciousCreator>  /j #depression
<tadej> I need help with netplan, I cant get pass unknown Key version...
<martiansoul> i use xchat on ubuntu 16.04. it is unable to connect to any freenode server or ubuntu server from a long time.
<martiansoul> what should i do?
<gimpnixon> good morning, I am trying to change primary monitor while using a multihead xinerama display configuration. The reason being is that when I control gamma it is only effecting Screen0 and not Screen1. any ideas?
<martiansoul> it has been months since it connected to a freenode server
<martiansoul> also, can anyone suggest any different irc client for ubuntu 16.04
<martiansoul> ?
<gimpnixon> martiansoul how are you connecting to this server now? have you tried to use a different IRC program?
<ducasse> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<ducasse> martiansoul: ^^
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: i am connected through browser
<martiansoul> ducasse: thanks
<martiansoul> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gimpnixon> I use Irssi. I like it a lot. it takes a little working with but it's really nothing hard. instead of push buttons you have to type /connect, and /join. but it's good, a lot of information about it online
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay, i will try to install it now.
<gimpnixon> if you are used to Xchat - hexchat will be an almost drop in replacement for you like Ubottu mentioned
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: sorry, but i don't understand what you mean by "drop in replacement". Do you mean to say that it will be low performing?
<gimpnixon> like they are almost identical. sorry for the wording i used
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: i actually installed irssi.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: connecting to irc.freenode.net is taking too much time even in irssi.
<martiansoul> failed with a connection time out error
<gimpnixon> weird. just type /connet freenode
<gimpnixon> connect*
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: waiting
<martiansoul> *to connect
<gimpnixon> it shouldnt take long at all. so somethign else must be going on.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: yes something else must be wrong.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: any ideas?
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: connection timed out
<gimpnixon> I haven't ever ran into any problems connecting to irc. are you behind a firewall? that may effect it.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: i am not sure about the firewall. is there any method by which i can check?
<gimpnixon> you can try iptables
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: sorry, i don't understand can you explain a little further how to use iptables?
<gimpnixon> before we go all through this, may i ask why you're using ubuntu 16? Are you sure your system is up to date?
<gimpnixon> that could also effect many things in your system
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: i just never updated the system to ubuntu 18.04
<gimpnixon> may I suggest you try to make sure your system is up to date and try irc again?
<gimpnixon> . sudo do-release-upgrade
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay. this will preserve all the files in my system, right?
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: i mean the files which i have created and all the data.
<martiansoul> all my data.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: also, how long will it take to update the system?
<gimpnixon> As with any update you are recomended to backup your system. However on a personal note. I have not ran into any issues upgrade to a stable release. I have only ran into minor issues upgrading to Development releases. I am currently running Ubuntu 19 Dingo.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay.
<gimpnixon> It will take probably 30 or 40 minutes. be sure your system is plugged in before you start if you are running on a laptop.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay. thanks. will try to update it now.
<gimpnixon> It is always in your best interest when troubleshooting issues to be sure your system is up to date. that in itself can fix a lot of issues by itself.
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay.
<gimpnixon> np glad to give you some input on your situation
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: before i update, since it will take some time. i had another issue. i installed octave and when i type in octave on the terminal it shows the error: "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/octave/4.2.2/exec/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/octave-gui: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5OpenGL.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTV26QOpenGLSharedResourceGuard"
<martiansoul> what could this mean?
<gimpnixon> again sorry to repeat myself but this could be a situation with your system being out of date. Do the update and reboot then try Octave as well as your IRC again. then that will give you a better base line to start with
<gimpnixon> you shoudl be able to remain on here until your system is updated and you have to reboot
<martiansoul> gimpnixon: okay. sorry to ask again. and thanks. putting it on update.
<gimpnixon> in reference to your octave problem you may jsut be missing a package. looking online i see many references to a Symbolic package that is required by Otave
<gimpnixon> after your update. do - apt search octave-symbolic
<gimpnixon> and be sure that your octave-symbolic package is installed.
<gimpnixon> that maybe could should possibly fix that issue for you
<gimpnixon> Any Xinerama nerds on here this morning?
<gimpnixon> Anyone familiar with Multihead monitors?
<c-monz> aloha. i am having some issues
<gimpnixon> Whats that
<c-monz> ?
<c-monz> i do not know if i installed my copy of ubuntu mate correctly i keep getting certain errors in terminal
<EriC^^> c-monz: what errors?
<c-monz> whikle trying to downloading some software ect
<EriC^^> !paste | c-monz
<ubottu> c-monz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<c-monz> i will copy and paste errors now give me a sec
<c-monz> sudo: apt-install: command not found
<gimpnixon> yeah. you need to be using sudo apt install
<c-monz> ??? also are you suppose to type a command to activate sudo ?
<gimpnixon> with no dash. or sudo apt-get install
<c-monz> gotcha since i have you on chat how do i verify my install
<gimpnixon> when you type sudo you will get a prompt for your password
<gimpnixon> how do you verify your install? lke the program you're tryign to install?
<c-monz> thanks for ur help appreciate it
<c-monz> no i mean after installing my ubuntu download isn
<c-monz> there a way to verify it is authenticate
<gimpnixon> you have to run the checksum.
<c-monz> a command?
<gimpnixon> on your download. I'm not sure on details. you would have to maybe search online for how to use ubuntu checksum
<c-monz> got it tganks
<gimpnixon> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<gimpnixon> should be a good starting place for you
<Tin_man> gimpnixon, i'm getting a 404 page on your link.. (just Me?)
<elias_a> Tin_man, gimpnixon 404 here as well
<gimpnixon> the second tutorials shoudl jsut be tutorial
<gimpnixon> tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/totorial-*
<gimpnixon> search 'ubuntu checksum' and it's the first link.
<Tin_man> something wrong with your links there gimpnixon ... another 404..
<lotuspsychje> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gimpnixon> Tin_man Seach in a web browser "Ubuntu Checksum" and it is the very first link
<lotuspsychje> !google | gimpnixon
<ubottu> gimpnixon: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Tin_man> gimpnixon, i'm not have a problem..
<gimpnixon> ubottu i didn't ask anyone to use google.
<ubottu> gimpnixon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gimpnixon> ubotu: I didn't.
<SimonNL> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<gimpnixon> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<za1b1tsu> what is the best option if I need an older version of postgres 9.4 ?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: we dont reccomend mixing package versions on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: if you need something older, try an older ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: maybe you can share your story, what you are trying to do in the channel, volunteers might have other ideas?
<za1b1tsu> lotuspsychje, the company that I work for uses 9.4
<za1b1tsu> there is nothing I can do about it
<za1b1tsu> and changes my OS just for a package seems like an overkill
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Not to mention that Google is simply evil nowadays and its services should not be used at all.
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: wich ubuntu version/kernel is your company on?
<za1b1tsu> they all use macosx, I am the black sheep
<za1b1tsu> I refuse to use it
<za1b1tsu> so it's basically my problem :)
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: but is a higher version not compatible with your work or something?
<lotuspsychje> za1b1tsu: hmm, i see we have also a postgresql94  9.4.18 snap
<za1b1tsu> hmm, I would use it as snap then, ha
<za1b1tsu> thank you
<za1b1tsu> some tests were failing, decimal inconsistency
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: no don't use the snap, use postgresql official repos  https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, and I can install 94 with it on Ubuntu 18.10?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: yes, from 9.3 through 12
<za1b1tsu> now that is awesome
<za1b1tsu> blackflow, thank you
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: you're welcome
<guiverc_d> rail
<sabrehagen> Why does apt-get install -f remove my broken package, not install its dependencies and fix it? https://i.imgur.com/hozeBgM.png
<arpad2> after sudo nvidia-xconfig the diplay resolution maxed  at 960x540. how can I change this back to hd?
<lotuspsychje> sabrehagen: did you add external ppa's of any kind to your system?
<sabrehagen> lotuspsychje: some, yes
<lotuspsychje> sabrehagen: try to purge those back to the vanilla ubuntu sources with ppapurge first
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: whats your ubuntu version, graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<za1b1tsu> Does anyone else get a really tiny cursor when using firefox? I am on a Retina screen
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: Xubuntu 18.10
<sabrehagen> lotuspsychje: hmm, that works. why do external ppa's break this?
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver 390
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lowkeycoat1> please bear with me as i have to use my phone for this, ubuntu 16.04 freezing constantly. i ran dmesg and got : acpi lnxcpu 00 invalid pblk length, acpi bios error asl declared 5 acpi requires 4. namespace look up failure
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: can you check: sudo lshw -C video, to see if driver= is active please?
<albech> as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/
<lotuspsychje> sabrehagen: to keep an ubuntu system workable we reccomend to use/install packages from the official repos
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: https://justpaste.it/46xft
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: thanks for checking, driver seems loaded
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: does ubuntu-drivers list, show any other nvidia driver versions?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: nvidia 390, 340.107, nouveau
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: ok tnx, is your system up to date also please?
<sabrehagen> lotuspsychje: and when you want to use a package from an independent developer, what do you do?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: I think so :) should I run software update?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: yes try please: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<sabrehagen> And how can I resolve my current situation pragmatically, preferably continuing to use the ppa
<lotuspsychje> sabrehagen: its your system, i never said you cannot try a ppa, we just reccomend to not have breakage of dependencys its better to work with official packages
<lotuspsychje> sabrehagen: see also !backports and snaps for other ubuntu package versions
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: " irqbalance1 to upgrade"
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: not sure that will fix the resolution problem, but update anyway :p
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: done
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: after upgrade you could maybe try another nvidia driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | arpad2 here
<ubottu> arpad2 here: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: do I need to edit the monitor resolution in xorg.conf?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: no, try a driver switch first
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ok, I'll try v340
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: maybe something higher
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: 390 from the ppa,or 396
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ok, with 340 it's the same resolution
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: do you switch your card to performance mode in nvidia-settings?
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | lowkeycoat1 can this help?
<ubottu> lowkeycoat1 can this help?: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> albech: are you on ubuntu desktop or server please?
<OerHeks> maybe reset monitor with its own menu to factory defaults?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: no, it's in nvidia performance mode
<tijn> Hi all, i have a wierd issue since last friday. All of a sudden, my user was not able to login anymore (keeps going back to the login screen). When i choose to use Unity, i can login. When i delete: ~/.config/dconf/ i can use gnome-shell again.. Anyway: accepted my fate and started configuring again, when i logged out en had the same problem as before... How can i debug this? I really like my old config back :)
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: did you try what OerHeks suggests?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: it's a laptop
<OerHeks> try 'adaptive' in nvidia settings? or see if your bios has some settings that overclock the gpu, or even check for bios updates
<lotuspsychje> tijn: wich ubuntu version is this? graphics card? driver version?
<arpad2> OerHeks: now, it is showing that nvidia packages are broken. how can I remove nvidia completely and the to reinstall it?
<tijn> Ubuntu 18.04.1,  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lotuspsychje> tijn: try to get in your system with nomodeset please
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | tijn
<ubottu> tijn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lowkeycoat1> lotus: this gives me a great place to start. thank you! just to see if things can be done a bit easyer.... is there a .exe converter of some sort?
<lotuspsychje> lowkeycoat1: converter for?
<albech> lotuspsychje: desktop
<lotuspsychje> albech: ok tnx, re-state your question in this channel once in a while, more volunteers will wakeup soon
<tijn> Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> lowkeycoat1: you mean to create a bios update usb stick?
<albech> lotuspsychje: thanks, will do. just dont like to spam :)
<lowkeycoat1> lotus: yes. through linux, hp has the windows .exe only files
<lotuspsychje> lowkeycoat1: i used something here for firmware update my ssd: https://www.plop.at/en/downloads.html
<albech> lotuspsychje: believe this is what i am experiencing, but i hear some people have it working. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1799262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799262 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "OpenVPN doesn't respect dns servers in settings" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> albech: this only happens in 18.10 right? maybe doublecheck the procedure here https://linuxconfig.org/openvpn-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux maybe you can find something usefull?
<albech> lotuspsychje: correct. Only on 18.04. I have a 16.04 running with no problems where the DNS handed to the client from the openvpn server is promoted correctly.
<lowkeycoat1> lotus: thank you very much, im going to run a live windows usb. i hope it works, i will give feed back in a day or so as i have to go get one lol, thank you!
<OerHeks> windows live usb, wow, really?
<lowkeycoat1> old hardware
<lotuspsychje> lowkeycoat1: see also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tijn> lotuspsychje, that did not do the trick :/
<lotuspsychje> tijn: you still looped back to login?
<tijn> Yes
<tijn> Back on unity
<OerHeks> maybe a ~/.Xauthority issue perhaps
<lotuspsychje> tijn: you can only enter unity and not gnome is that it?
<tijn> OerHeks, already checked that
<tijn> lotuspsychje, Correct
<lotuspsychje> tijn: was this an lts upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 perhaps?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tijn> Yes, but about a month ago
<arpad2> I tried to delete nvidia, and to switch to Nouveau, but in Additional Drivers its not allowing me...
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: try from a terminal: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: thats what I did
<lotuspsychje> tijn: maybe something got scrambled between gdm3 and lightdm
<lotuspsychje> tijn: it might be usefull to see what happens at your text-boot (press F1 at boot proces to see)
<tijn> So, i will try lightdm
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: but in Additional Drivers nvidia is still there and when I select Nouveau it's not changing
<tijn> Ok, will try that :)
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: do you reboot after driver switching?
<arpad2> no
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: try that after nvidia purge
<arpad2> ok
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: wich driver is now active please?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: how can I check that? in Additional Drivers it is showing nvidia 390
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: then the purge didnt workout well?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: it seems so...
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: sudo apt purge nvidia* did you do it like this?
<OerHeks> use the same additional driver menu to roll back to nouveau, how hard can that be?
<OerHeks> really, don't do tricks if the menu gives the good tools
<arpad2> lotuspsychje:like this:  sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<lotuspsychje> not -
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: so, not the same
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: there are some error messages regarding unmet dependencies
<qwebirc56108> Hi guys. I'm having trouble loading a custom template on Ubuntu 18.04 using example https://askubuntu.com/questions/344702/is-it-possible-to-ask-arbitrary-questions-in-the-preseed-during-ubuntu-install
<qwebirc56108> I get the error "my-question/ask does not exist"
<qwebirc56108> Any clue what this could be? I verified loading the templates works manually.
<lowkeycoat1> lotus: nope im still going to have to use windows, the computer is hp and hp has blocking on some of its software updates from non-windows OS's. i can only assume I/computer fits into that catgory, hp site is not showing me the file i need.
<arpad2> lotuspychje: https://justpaste.it/2v75t
<esjay_> retards
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: thats a big list :p
<esjay_> is this channel full of pedantic fucks
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: maybe we should try it as OerHeks suggested, just select the driver you want to switch in additional drivers?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | esjay_
<ubottu> esjay_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<esjay_> I know who the ops are
<esjay_> I dont need to be shown a list
<lowkeycoat1> thank you all.
<qwebirc21748> hi, quick and probably stupid question: I've manually installed a version of Openssl, and I can see that 'which' points to that new version, but if I run just 'openssl version' it still runs the old one. Not really a problem but am just wondering how/where the old version lives?
<OerHeks> hi, quick answer, qwebirc21748, why did you install a custom openssl, and did not delete the old and truly supported openssl?
<EriC^^> qwebirc21748: try using the full path of the new executable with version
<EriC^^> maybe it is actually running
<OerHeks> i wonder why it would run ..
<abdelrahman> hello
<paragraff> hi
<qwebirc21748> upon rebooting it's using the new version as expected, i was just wondering if there's some kind of caching for replaced programs that I'm not aware of.
<ioria> qwebirc21748, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5609/how-do-i-clear-bashs-cache-of-paths-to-executables
<OerHeks> qwebirc21748, we don't know what happened on your system, you installed an *openssl* version over the supported version, so no support
<EriC^^> qwebirc21748: did you update the PATH variable by adding the new version's dir to it by any chance?
<EriC^^> qwebirc21748: or maybe the software added it, in any case updates to /etc/environment would happen if you logout and back in, so that's one explanation
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> During boot when I press ESC I see a black console with all sorts of messages, but it goes to fast – I cannot read them. How can I ascces them after boot, so that I can check if everythings fine?
<OerHeks> the log in /var/log/boot.log gives the info
<OerHeks> you will need to open with sudo
<IniGit> OerHeks: This file has more then 7k lines. How do I know what messages are from the last boot?
<OerHeks> the whole log is
<leeyaa> hello
<IniGit> OerHeks: But in the black console I do not get so many messages, just maybe 20 or 30
<IniGit> OerHeks: I would like to see those messages only
<OerHeks> IniGit, hard to believe, there are tons of lines, and you claimed it went too fast, so it must be more than one screen
<IniGit> OerHeks: It is about a half screen of messages. But how do I get errors only from this log?
<IniGit> OerHeks: I would like to know if everything is fine, because I also get an error at shutdown
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq. as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/ i can dig at the two dns's manually.
<IniGit> OerHeks: SO I want to check if at boot everything is fine
<IniGit> OerHeks: ANd then go to the shutdown error
<OerHeks> i have never seen shutdown error in the boot.log
<OerHeks> i think you need dmesg or journalctrl -b 0
<IniGit> OerHeks: no, but how do I get boot errors only, without all other logs?
<OerHeks> no?
<OerHeks> oh
<IniGit> OerHeks: First I want to check for boot errors, I know that I will not find shutdown errors in boot.log :)
<tijn> lotuspsychje, well tried lightdm: Same. Unity works, Gnome (also on Xorg) fails en throws me back to the login screen
<IniGit> OerHeks: I think I found a useful tool it's called Logs
<IniGit> [drm:generic_reg_wait [amdgpu]] *ERROR* REG_WAIT timeout 10us * 3000 tries - dce110_stream_encoder_dp_blank line:935
<IniGit> that is my error
<IniGit> during shutdown
<TJ-> IniGit: a bit late but, for problems only: "journalctl -b -p warning" will show all messages of severity warning or worse
<TJ-> IniGit: "-b" is the same as "-b 0" and means 'current boot'. You can also do things like "-b -1" meaning the immediately previous boot, or "-b -3" for the 3rd most recent boot, and so on
<IniGit> TJ-: Thx
<IniGit> TJ-: How do I get errors only?
<TJ-> IniGit: you'll generally find that "-p warning" is sufficient because what you refer to as errors the kernel may class only as warnings. Generally you shouldn't expect to see more than about 10 warnings or worse
<IniGit> TJ-: I see a ton of white warning and around 20 errors
<TJ-> IniGit: "-p err" for errors and worse. See "man journalctl" and search for "--priority" for all the options
<IniGit> TJ-: the list is 2000 lines long
<IniGit> TJ-: journalctl -b -p err is 35 lines long
<TJ-> IniGit: you can psatebinit so we can see
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the pkg name for ipsec vpn on 16.x?
<IniGit> TJ-: one moment
<IniGit> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CR5qGScR9B/
<IniGit> It seems like the "Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e" error is a bug related to dual boot
<Haris> any tutorial for ipsec vpn client for 16.x?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> Haris, this guide looks reasonable https://help.vpntunnel.com/support/solutions/articles/5000756386-vpntunnel-ipsec-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-16-04
<Haris> I think 14.x came with its own client. in which we could easily create ipsec client to site connection and work with it. now most tutorials point to using strongswan
<guest-qzmowo_> fddsa
<guest-qzmowo_> hello guys
<guest-qzmowo_> hello?
<guest-qzmowo_> HELLO YOR FUKCING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!
<guest-qzmowo_> WRITE BACK
<OerHeks> no
<lince6> Hello, I have created a web app to deploy LAMP and other apps in Ubuntu in 1 click, would anybody like to try it ? I would really appreciate some feedback - https://installvps.com
<OerHeks> lince6, wrong channel, ask in ##linux perhaps?
<lince6> I can not access linux as it seems to be only accesible with an invitation
<OerHeks> too bad, you need to register
<Haris> thank you all
<TJ-> IniGit: looks like the amdgpu issue is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103949
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 103949 in DRM/AMDgpu "REG_WAIT timeout - dce110_stream_encoder_dp_blank line:930 - 4.15-rc1" [Normal,New]
<IniGit> TJ-: Looks like it's not fixed
<TJ-> IniGit: would be a good idea to create an Ubuntu bug report and link that ^^^ to it
<IniGit> TJ-: you mean post an answer there that I also have the same issue or open a new bug report?
<TJ-> IniGit: report it in the Ubuntu bug-tracker which has an option to link to upstream bug reports. That way, if the upstream report gets solved our bug-tracker will be updated so we know
<TJ-> !bug | IniGit
<ubottu> IniGit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> IniGit: In this case the package to report it against is 'linux'
<IniGit> TJ-: How do I know if it is against Linux or Ubuntu?
<IniGit> TJ-: in the future
<tijn> lotuspsychje, think i found it. The shell extension 'workspace swithcer' seems to be the cullprit. Removed it (among others) and i can use gnome again!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | tijn
<ubottu> tijn: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> tijn: time for a !bug?
<TJ-> IniGit: discovering reports against other distros; but generally for this kind of issue it is unlikely to be Ubuntu-specific
<tijn> Haha thanks!
<tijn> Yes, last commit: 5 nov 2018.. I'm going to check if it really is this extension (think so). However: it would be nice that one wonky extension did not have the power to screw up everything :)
<IniGit> TJ-: You mean this* can be linked to a bug on launchpad? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103949
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 103949 in DRM/AMDgpu "REG_WAIT timeout - dce110_stream_encoder_dp_blank line:930 - 4.15-rc1" [Normal,New]
<IniGit> TJ-: if so, how? There is already a bugreport on this bug on launchpad, but how can I link this freedesktop thread to it?
<core7> My ubuntu at this boot says -> Failed to connect to lvmetad
<verno> hello, how can you change the notification service? I'd like to do dunst, but there is no freedesktop.Notifications.service .
<Emery> How well does Ubuntu handle 2 different GPUs, can I use my idle GPU for certain tasks like Windows or no?
<cryptodan> Emery: what tasks?
<GewJi> how do I get into ubuntu command line only fromgrub2?
<tomreyn> GewJi: you mean a shell? on the fully booted or single-user (init/runlevel 1)-like system?
<tomreyn> GewJi: alternatively, explain more about what you are trying to achieve
<OerHeks> you alread asked in ##linux, installed gnome shell extention, that dimms everything https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1413/screen-dimmer/
<n3tburst> Hi, i'm having problems with the laptop display after upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10. Only external monitors work. During upgrade, I got warnings about possible missing firmware
<lotuspsychje> n3tburst: can you recall what kind of firmware it was about?
<n3tburst> lotuspsychje, saw a bunch of vega
<n3tburst> but it scrolled so fast i didnt see everything
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq. as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/ i can dig at the two dns's manually.
<lotuspsychje> n3tburst: can you check if your graphics drivers are loaded? sudo lshw -C video
<n3tburst> configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0 (product: Baffin [Radeon RX 460/560D / Pro 450/455/460/555/560])
<n3tburst> hmm missing vega firmware shouldn't affect me then
<lotuspsychje> n3tburst: allright, that looks loaded
<lotuspsychje> n3tburst: system up to date also?
<n3tburst> yepp
<TJ-> n3tburst: try "journalctl -b -p warning"
<FurretUber> I am trying to install the debug symbols package for libspice-server1, but libspice-server1 version is 0.14.0-1ubuntu2.2 while libspice-server1-dbgsym version is 0.14.0-1ubuntu2. How do I get the newer version for the dbgsym package?
<n3tburst> lotuspsychje, there are a lot of output, anything in particular to look for? 2 sec, will post pastebin
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/libspice-server1-dbgsym/0.14.0-1ubuntu2.2
<ioria> n3tburst, do you have for by chance another kernel available ? like 4.15 something ?  (ls /boot)
<TJ-> FurretUber: "apt update" to fetch the latest package lists
<rootroot> hello
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | rootroot
<ubottu> rootroot: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<n3tburst> i do have 4.15
<n3tburst> https://pastebin.com/akdsm33n
<SuperLag> Any way to fix the Dock being hidden when auto-hide is set to "Off"?
<FurretUber> Tj-: It has no newer version available. It seems the libspice-server1 is from security but the ddebs hasn't the security packages
<SuperLag> I'm on 18.04.1
<FurretUber> Is there a way to add the dbgsym for the -security packages?
<TJ-> FurretUber: --> "libspice-server1-dbgsym/bionic-updates 0.14.0-1ubuntu2.2 amd64"
<TJ-> FurretUber: do you not have the bionic-updates pocket enabled?
<SuperLag> TJ-: pocket? :D
<n3tburst> xrandr says: xrandr: Output eDP is not disconnected but has no modes
<TJ-> SuperLag: yes; that is what the different package lists are called
<OerHeks> FurretUber, or held back updates block this, run apt full-upgrade
<SuperLag> TJ-: interesting. I'd never heard that terminology before.
<FurretUber> I think ddebs has only bionic enabled, I'll correct this, give me a moment
<TJ-> n3tburst: Looks like you're seeing the same issue as IniGit hit earlier:  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103949
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 103949 in DRM/AMDgpu "REG_WAIT timeout - dce110_stream_encoder_dp_blank line:930 - 4.15-rc1" [Normal,New]
<TJ-> n3tburst: You've got other issues too of course; that's the last one
<SuperLag> Okay. So no funky settings. "dconf dump /org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock/" only shows 'dock-fixed=true' and 'dash-max-icon-size=32'. But the dock is still not visible unless I press the Super key.
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: you could check settings with dconf-editor too maybe
<n3tburst> TJ, thanks for the pointer
<n3tburst> maybe i should just boot up an older kernel and check if it persists
<ioria> n3tburst, yes
<ioria> n3tburst, might be a regression
<n3tburst> allright, thanks guys. giving it a try
<n3tburst> ioria yeah
<ioria> n3tburst, try the 4.15
<n3tburst> ioria yup, brb
<ioria> ok
<FurretUber> TJ-: Adding bionic-updates it worked, thank you
<n3tburst> yup, its a regression alright
<n3tburst> on 4.15 now and it magically works again
<n3tburst> doh
<ioria> n3tburst, i' d try 4.20
<n3tburst> ioria, how do i install out of tree kernels?
<ioria> n3tburst, are you familiar with Mainline kernels ?
<n3tburst> ioria cant say i am
<ioria> n3tburst, just take a look here : https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.20/   and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<ioria> n3tburst,  maybe TJ-  can provide  one magical 'no sweat' script  :þ
<Oderus> hi. i have a large directory of files, which the first 7 characters of the file names need to be removed. they are individually numbered "0001 - " then the file name. not sure how to accomplish this since each file is different i cant use a string. how can i do this?
<ZaZaQR> hello
<n3tburst> ioria thanks, i'll dig into it
<ioria> n3tburst, ok
<n3tburst> gotta go. cheers!
<TJ-> !info rename | Oderus this perl tool is generally used, e.g. "rename 's/^.{7}//' path/to/files*.patttern " - but do test it on disposable files first!!
<ubottu> Oderus this perl tool is generally used, e.g. "rename 's/^.{7}//' path/to/files*.patttern " - but do test it on disposable files first!!: rename (source: rename): Perl extension for renaming multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-7 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 37 kB
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> how do i change the hostname permanently?
<seven-eleven> i tried `hostnamectl set-hostname my_hostname`, then I changed /etc/hosts hostname occurences the new one. when I relogin it shows the new hostname but once i reboot it shows the old one
<TJ-> seven-eleven: edit /etc/hostname
<seven-eleven> TJ-, hmm shows also the new
<seven-eleven> let me reboot and see again
<TJ-> seven-eleven: hmmm, that is strange then
<seven-eleven> TJ-, it's a virtual machine
<seven-eleven> hmm didnt work again
<seven-eleven> let me check its xml file
<ioria> seven-eleven, if cloud , check /etc/cloud/cloud.cfg
<seven-eleven> ok
<ioria> seven-eleven, 'preserve' option true/false
 * seven-eleven rebooting
<seven-eleven> ioria, yep that did the job
<seven-eleven> thanks!!
<ioria> seven-eleven, ok
<oft_gegong> which version of packages of nethack do you guys install to play nethack-like game?
<oft_gegong> Like for console web browsers there's links, links2, and elinks. I prefer mostly elinks.
<oft_gegong> there's nethack-console, nethack-x11, slashem, and gtk/x11/sdl versions of slashem
<lotuspsychje> oft_gegong: we have a nice nethack snap if you want
<oft_gegong> aw snap! </just kidding>  hmm I'm not sure
<oft_gegong> I'm gonna try the nethack-console package and report back
<oft_gegong> I love it! it works. thx anyways lotuspsychje. poor snap
<lotuspsychje> welcome oft_gegong and thank the snap maintainer too :p
<Blueking> what's cheapest 10 gbit nic supporting vlan tagging ? (pci-e)
<lordcirth_> Blueking, what do you mean by "supporting vlan tagging"? I don't recall ever seeing a NIC that didn't.
<lordcirth_> It's just another packet
<Blueking> lordcirth_ how about this one ? https://www.asus.com/no/Networking/XG-C100C/
<lordcirth_> Blueking, I'm not an expert on hardware details, but I don't think the NIC actually reads / does anything with VLAN tags?
<lordcirth_> Bits go in, bits go out
<lordcirth_> I could be wrong, though. I don't think I've actually tried using VLANs at home on retail hardware
<lordcirth_> hmm, seems I might be wrong
<\dev\cache> Hi, anyone aware of any sort of application I can use to use socks on applications that dont natively supports socks5 support?, such as SocksCap/Proxifier for windows?
<ioria> \dev\cache, probably redsocks ?
<dcl0wn> hi there!
<dcl0wn> i have an issue with ICMPv6
<oft_gegong> heeeyyyyyyy. so you need help with ping6?
<dcl0wn> ive turned ipv6 off
<oft_gegong> k
<dcl0wn> but my firewall s still getting inputs from my box
<\dev\cache> ioria: redsocks is outdated..
<oft_gegong> well that's impossible
<dcl0wn> id think so but hey
<oft_gegong> are you pinging with an ipv4 address?
<dcl0wn> yep
<oft_gegong> maybe it's one of those kernel-layer network-layer pings
<HarlinS> blacksocks ... socks for haX0rz
<dcl0wn> hm
<oft_gegong> well if you turned ipV6 off and you're pinging with an IPv4 address, that sounds normal
<dcl0wn> i dont know what the fck it is, but it is anoying big time
<theluckymike> .
<oft_gegong> I agree with luckymike
<SheepMaester> Is there any reasonable way that I can "alias" certain IP addresses for use with ssh, scp and other? For example, `ssh work` and boom (instead of the much more tedious ssh sheepmaester@89.blablabla).
<dcl0wn> thing is that I havent event connected to any networks yet, but just with cable attached - ICMPv6 seems to be doing its thing
<oft_gegong> ooooh you're using wireshark and it's showing there are ICMPv6 packets going through?
<lordcirth_> SheepMaester, https://www.howtogeek.com/75007/stupid-geek-tricks-use-your-ssh-config-file-to-create-aliases-for-hosts/
<dcl0wn> my firewall logs it
<dcl0wn> without shark
<oft_gegong> I think ICMPv6 packets can do both ICMPv4 and ICMPv6 packets through virtual packeting I'm 3% sure
<ioria> \dev\cache, there is a snap version of shadowsocks, (2.9.1-2)
<OerHeks> nice find, lordcirth_
<SheepMaester> lordcirth_: How wonderful. Thank you, beyond words. To think that it's taken me 3 months of googling to finally admit defeat and just ask. I fell quite... not so clever.
<dcl0wn> any ideas how to get that(whatever) thing to stop flooding ?
<dcl0wn> how do i rip ipv6 out of my box
<lordcirth_> SheepMaester, to be honest, I googled "ssh config alias" and it was the first result
<\dev\cache> ioria: will checkcout shadowsocks
<SheepMaester> lordcirth_: Please imagine a facepalm for me if you will. I did try "ip alias" though, but I drowned in weird router configuration instructions.
<lordcirth_> SheepMaester, you could also have used /etc/hosts, but that might have had unintended side effects
<oft_gegong> dcl0wn: so what is your ethernet connected to, just another computer? a modem? a router? these CISCO things have books written about them that nobody reads that has some complex introspection of its own existence that can cause things like IPv6 pings
<dcl0wn> ah nevermind
<SheepMaester> lordcirth_: For the sake of my education, reading up on that now. I now have two new solutions in the span of 5 minutes. I'll use the healthier one of course.
<shibboleth> 4.15.0-44 causing breakage, who can i talk to?
<oft_gegong> shibboleth: if you unpack the package you can get the contact of the package maintainer through email or whatever (ie. like a website). Good luck! I'm guessing there is a 4-13% chance it'll work.
<Oderus> hi. i have a large directory of files, which the first 7 characters of the file names need to be removed. they are individually numbered "0001 - " then the file name. not sure how to accomplish this since each file is different i cant use a string. how can i do this?
<TJ-> Oderus: I answered that earlier; did you miss it?
<Oderus> TJ-: Oh I must have! let me look above. Just finised scrolling through ty
<TJ-> !info rename | Oderus this perl tool is generally used, e.g. "rename 's/^.{7}//' path/to/files*.patttern " - but do test it on disposable files first!!
<ubottu> Oderus this perl tool is generally used, e.g. "rename 's/^.{7}//' path/to/files*.patttern " - but do test it on disposable files first!!: rename (source: rename): Perl extension for renaming multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-7 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Oderus> TJ-: Thank you, i will check the documentation after install, see if i can figure out a command! :)
<TJ-> Oderus: I gave you what I think is the correct command :)
<TJ-> Oderus: it's a regexp, anchored on the start of the name, matches any character, repeated exactly 7 times
<Oderus> TJ-: oh ok!!!! thanks!!!
<TJ-> Oderus: test first though, please!
<oft_gegong> what has great power can do powerful things
<TJ-> oft_gegong: works here. Use "-n" to test without making changes to your actual files
<TJ-> grrr, tab completeQ
<TJ-> Oderus: "rename -n 's/^.{7}//' *.txt" works here. Use "-n" to test without making changes to your actual files
<elfrederich> Hi, I'm curious how installing python3-pip makes pip available for both python3.6 and python3.7 at the same time.  Anyone know how this works?  As far as I know both python3.6 and python3.7 have separate site-packages directories.
<teward> elfrederich: i'm confused, where do you have Python 3.7 installed?  (That sounds like something 'unusual' here)
<alireza> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu, I have a question about privacy. Is Ubuntu now privacy respecting?
<lotuspsychje> alireza: privacy how?
<elfrederich> teward: python3.7 is available to install on Ubuntu 18.04 without adding extra repos or anything.  I think by default it has 3.6 installed but 3.7 is available
<alireza> lotuspsychje: Does it track people or monitor my activities?
<Oderus> TJ-: I made a directory and copied a sample of 100 files to test. Works wonderfully! Thank you so much, saved me a lot of headache!
<lotuspsychje> alireza: privacy has really alot of different influences from all sides, perhaps discuss it at #ubuntu-discuss
<root2> hello there!
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root2
<ubottu> root2: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root2> oh well
<alireza> Can you answer me please?
<Oderus> alireza: As far as I am aware, it always has been
<lotuspsychje> alireza: there is no really easy answer to that in my opinion
<Kyrindor> .hey, I've run kubuntu 18.10 with nvidia 390 driver. My problem is the tearing of the graphic card. Now I look for a solution.
<alireza> I remember in 2013 Ubuntu had Amazon trackers and issues. I know they removed those trackers but is there something new?
<shibboleth> TJ-, ping
<TJ-> shibboleth: ?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Kyrindor
<ubottu> Kyrindor: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Kyrindor: try another driver as a test
<shibboleth> 4.15.0-44 will break things for a lot of users, some if which might not know how to resolve the issue
<alireza> I don't use Windows anymore, I want to assure that I'm using something right
<lotuspsychje> alireza: come in #ubuntu-discuss please
<lotuspsychje> alireza: this channel is for ubuntu support, not discussions
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: please dont make general statements like that here
<shibboleth> it isn't specific to my setup
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: focus on your issue instead
<TJ-> shibboleth: point is to the bug report
<TJ-> s/is/us/
<shibboleth> it will affect four years of laptops from a specific vendor
<shibboleth> i tried #kernel, but no one there
<shibboleth> ub-kernel even
<cwebb> hi all i am new to ubuntu i am looking for some help if possible
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cwebb
<ubottu> cwebb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cwebb>  iam trying to make a home cloud server with next cloud but struggling with it
<Euthanatos> I
<lotuspsychje> cwebb: there are some nextcloud snaps if you like
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: as TJ- mentioned, you have a bug url for this?
<shibboleth> i'm here
<stacks88> when installing ubuntu 18.04, on a remote server, the partitions are: /boot, / and swap space.. so /boot is 512mb.. and the most of the space has gone to / -- but my question is, when the kernel upgrades via apt, where does that go? the vmlinuz files and such.. does it go in /boot ? or would it count as going under / ? i set /boot to 25gb just in case
<shibboleth> and can help you nail down the issue in real time
<Ben64> shibboleth: you haven't given any detail at all
<shibboleth> move to #kernel?
<Ben64> nah
<arooni> my mlocate database is 1gb is this a normal size?  also what is it for
<cwebb> lotuspsycje: i tried them and they failed for me and tried it manuly with some of the how to but for some reason myqsl comes up with errors
<Euthanatos> I'm on 18.04.  I broke my laptop.  I am still able to get into the hard drive from a new ubuntu.  Got most of my data out which was highly important.  One thing I'm missing is an OpenGPG.  ANyone know how I can go dig up key I used to have to use it on the new OS I'll built?
<arooni> also my /var/log/journal is 1gb
<lotuspsychje> cwebb: check this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-nextcloud-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<qwebirc99570> hi, I have a problem. I live in Pakistan and the mirror that the ubuntu installer automatically selects is of nayatel which according to the launchpad mirror information hasn't been updated for quite a while. Now, I have searched a lot but there is not any way of changing the mirror during installation. What do I do now?
<TJ-> Euthanatos: should be found under /home/<user>/.gnupg/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: you could install ubuntu without updates, then change your sources afterwards perhaps?
<arooni> is that a normal journal size?
<stacks88> does ubuntu 18.04 have livepatch that works good enough to where you truly dont have to reboot, for kernel upgrades? or are reboots still necessary
<cwebb> lotuspsychje: thanks what is docker ? and is it free
<lotuspsychje> stacks88: you can enable livepatch yes
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje:  well, I have tried selecting a different location (the timezone thing) and that it chooses the main server or the us mirror and then changing the timezone afterwards. But would that have any harm? Like would some packages be missing?
<lotuspsychje> stacks88: check your software&sources
<TJ-> arooni: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db? I see ~25MB, /var/log/journal/ ~ 850MB
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: i would go for your own timezones/language and after install try to change sources to US for example
<arooni> TJ-: is there a problem with putting max size of journal to 100M?  not sure what its there for (http://www.linux-magazine.com/Issues/2017/201/Journalctl)
<arooni> TJ-: TJ- -rw-r----- 1 root mlocate 1.4G Jan 28 13:01 mlocate.db
<blackflow> arooni: that's what I do, no problems. I like to keep the journal short and volatile, and forward logs to syslog for on-disk storage
<arooni> does that seem high?
<TJ-> arooni: it is the system-wide logs recorded by systemd-journald, viewable using journalctl
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: okay, but then what about the missing packages like codecs etc and other stuff that ubuntu downloads during installation
<arooni> TJ-: i know about syslog and dmesg; not sure what journalctl is for.  or really the difference between those types of logs
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: what is missing, can be installed afterwards too
<TJ-> arooni: 1.4GB looks large but it depends on what you've indexed of course!
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: codecs for example: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arooni> TJ-: so is that for handling queries like    find . -iname "*$argv*"
<TJ-> arooni: systemd-journald is *the* system logger. rsylogd takes a feed from it for other log files under /var/log/
<arooni> TJ-: so it generates syslog / dmesg / and others?
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: that's it? Will I be missing anything else (lets say from a person who installs with updates turned on) during install
<TJ-> arooni: no, 'find' searches the file-system. mlocate/locate are used for the mlocate.db which is created via updatedb
<blackflow> and you can configure what is indexed by daily updatedb runs
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: yes of course, alot of new updates will be missing, but nothing a sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade cant fix :p
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: and should I connect to the internet during install or not?
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: and what about selecting the option install restricted properiatry software (tick or not)?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: you just said your sources are bad?
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: yes i did
<arooni> TJ-: blackflow so essentially mlocate could be a faster way to find files since they're already indexed?
<TJ-> arooni: you can use '"journalctl --vacuum-size=..." to limit disk usage, see "man journalctl"
<blackflow> arooni: probably, I never benchmarked them
<arooni> blackflow: so find command isnt using any kind of index; its just beginning a search from scratch right
<arooni> is mlocate part of ubuntu or an optional tool
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: so I should connect to the internet? And tick that option install properiatary software? You told me to install without checking the updates option but what about that properiatary codecs thing
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: you already asked about the codecs, and i replyed that
<qwebirc99570> so I should not tick that?
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: that means i should not connect to the internet as well?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: the users choice
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: do you want to connect the internet with bad sources?
<Euthanatos> TJ- spot on thank you much
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: of course not
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: you have your answer?
<qwebirc99570> lotuspsychje: yeah, thanks. Well and i just need to update and upgrade and install ubuntu-restricted-extras? I won't need anything else right?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc99570: correct! also talk to the #ubuntu-mirrors guys about your bad sources perhaps?
<qwebirc99570> okay, well looks like i can't talk on that channel. I already tried.
<arooni>  /join #wallabag
<ed__> Hello, I'm using `do-release-upgrade` to go from 14->16->18.04(currently on 16->18.04) and it seems stuck on "a start job is running for LVM2 PV scan`
<ed__> switches between that and `monitoring of the LVM2 mirr...`? Has been running for 14 min / no limit. Is this supposed to take al ong time
<ed__> I just did the same upgrade on another server with far less data. Is this dependent upon how much data you have on the server for some reason?
<lordcirth_> ed__, is there a reason that reinstalling would be difficult?
<lordcirth_> Jumping 2 LTS's might be better accomplished by a reinstall
<ioria> ed__,  have you an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 in progress atm ?
<ed__> ioria: yes I think I just killed it though attempting a reboot
<ioria> ed__,  so you aborted it ?
<ed__> yes but I think it mostly installed. It was starting jobs near the end I think
<ioria> ed__,  have you rebooted ?
<ed__> it's booting now
<ioria> ok
<ioria> ed__,  i guess you have an encrypted system ? luks + lvm ?
<ed__> ioria: yes, it's encrypted using lvm pretty sure luks but not familiar with that
<ioria> ed__,  does it boots ?
<ed__> first attempt didn't work got what looks like a stack trace
<aldcor> an
<ioria> ed__,  not good
<ed__> not at all :(
<robertparkerx> if I install ireadmail, will it overwrite my existing conf and settings for apache, mysql, etc.
<robertparkerx> I have a lamp stack already
<Jack_Bauer> Is there any way to swap source and destination IP coming into an interface?
<Jack_Bauer> basically I want to loop traffic on an interface
<ed__> ioria: it's crashing after grub menu(in kernel). I assume try safe mode and finish installs via `dpkg`?
<ioria> ed__,  yes.... you can try
<TJ-> ed__: do you get prompted for the LUKS passphrase before it hangs?
<ioria> ed__,   gurb->advanced->recovery->dpkg
<EagleScreen> Hi
<ed__> it crashes before prompt. Just got the prompt though on older 4.4.x kernel though. I think this will boot
<EagleScreen> Which Gnome extension uses Ubuntu 18.10 for the left dock?
<ed__> it booted on older kernel
<TJ-> ed__: it may be the initrd.img for the more recent kernel is misconfigured in some way. In that case be careful *NOT* to allow the older kernel's initrd.img to be updated
<ed__> So it booted on the 4.4 kerenel(4.15 won't boot) and it says it's ubuntu 18.04.1 now
<ioria> ed__,  cat /etc/issue   and check /etc/apt/sources.list
<ioria> ed__,  then check apt-cache policy linux-generic
<TJ-> ed__: does the system have a separate /boot/ file-system? If so, check it hasn't run out of free space ("df -h /boot" )
<_Sym_> On Ubuntu 18.04, I originally installed a few gnome shell extensions with apt. I am wondering if I should upgrade the shell extensions from https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ or only upgrade the extensions from apt
<ed__> ioria: https://pastebin.com/JaHwGKZB
<ioria> ed__,  that ^ and check the dpkg status of the 4.15 kernel :  dpkg -l | grep 4.15
<ed__> 98M free of 237
<ioria> ed__,    dpkg -l | grep 4.15
<ed__> TJ-: so is it safe to run something like `grub-update` or does that mess with the initrd.img?
<mantovani_> Can I use an environment variable inside /etc/apt/apt.conf file ?
<TJ-> ed__: "update-grub" is fine, it re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg based on /etc/default/grub and the scripts in /etc/grub.d/
<ed__> https://pastebin.com/PaJHEAm4
<mantovani_> I tried $VARIABLE and $(VARIABLE) didn't work.
<ed__> a bunch of iU ones
<ioria> ed__,   sudo apt update
<TJ-> mantovani_: no, see "man apt.conf"
<ed__> ioria: it's updating ....
<TJ-> ioria:  ed__  looks like it needs "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ioria> TJ-, yep
<ed__> yes, that is running
<ioria> ed__,  wait; first you should try sudo apt full-upgrade (it willsuggest the --fix install)
<ed__> the dpkg one is running already
<ioria> oky
<mantovani_> TJ-: I didn't find it
<ed__> Seems to be continuing the upgrade. Just got similar sshd config change prompt that came up on the previous upgrade I did that worked on the first server
<ioria> we are confident
<ed__> ioria: the dpkg one finished alright. Removing old packages now the full-upgrade didn't have anything to fix
<ioria> ed__,    dpkg -l | grep 4.15    again
<ed__> bunch of ii ones
<ioria> ed__,    ii is good
<ed__> that's installed correctly right?
<ioria> yup
<ed__> awesome! Time for reboot attempt?
<ioria> ed__,  are you in hurry ?
<ed__> no
<ioria> ed__,  ok;   sudo apt autoremove  (don't say 'y')
<TJ-> ed__: is the system using encrypted /boot/ file-system (GRUB using LUKS encryption too) ?
<ed__> TJ-: the /boot isn't encrypted but the root partition is
<ioria> classic lvm+luks setup
<TJ-> ed__: OK, so the initrd.img just has to have the cryptsetup tooling included
<ed__> ioria: I just ran autoremove after the upgrade went through and it got rid of a bunch of packages
<ed__> I lost my scrollback and don't have the list of removed packages sadly
<ioria> ed__,  ok;  just be sure kernel 4.4 is stillinstalled and working
<ed__> ii  linux-image-4.4.0-141-generic
<ed__> there are 4.4.x files still in /boot too
<ioria> ed__,  reboot (and we don't want stack call)
<TJ-> ed__:  WOOA!!
 * ed__ cross my fingers
<TJ-> ed__: before you reboot pastebin us some hardware/log info while it is working!
<ed__> TJ-: I hit the button already
<TJ-> ed__: "pastebinit <( lspci -nn; lsusb; lsblk; journalctl -b )" ... oh well, lets hope!
<ed__> I can pull hardware from other server at least they are exactly the same besides slightly different ssds on the one server
<ed__> hopefully it boots though
<ed__> got past luks prompt!
<ed__> it worked!
<ed__> TJ-: ioria hardware info :) https://pastebin.com/Si7CCH2i
<ed__> thank you so much!
<OerHeks> yay, kernel update 4.15.0.44.46
<encrypted> hello
<encrypted> have u got any starter guide for linux usage?
<OerHeks> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<encrypted> thanks
<OerHeks> and sure there are tons of websites with hints and tips, https://fullcirclemagazine.org/ omgubuntu.co.uk and such
<gambl0r3> hello? anyone here use libreoffice calc?
<OerHeks> LO calc is standard installed, hardly use it, there is #libreoffice here on #freenode too
<matrim> Running i3, startx stopped working. Here's the xorg log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pN8mg5CCrG/
<Younder> matrim, That log said it was successfully terminated. Are you sure you didn't shut it down accidentally?
<matrim> Younder, Tried many times, that would be weird. I also rebooted inbetween.
<Younder> matrim, Seriously, there is not a single error in that log that I can see. Could it be something in a startup script?
<epsilonKNOT> hey guys, I've been trying to install ubuntu on a macbook by replacing its os
<matrim> Younder, I manually type in startx.
<epsilonKNOT> had a quick question about how to make the bootable cd
<epsilonKNOT> I downloaded the ubuntu iso and dd'ed it onto the usb
<matrim> Younder, How do I startx applications? That would be a solution aswell.
<epsilonKNOT> but I keep getting an error saying something like /boot/ not found
<teward> epsilonKNOT: did you verify the ISO is valid?
<epsilonKNOT> yep
<martiansoul> epsilonKNOT: what do you mean by "dd'ed it onto the usb"?
<epsilonKNOT> well macbooks don
<epsilonKNOT> don't like grub
<epsilonKNOT> you need to use efi booting
<epsilonKNOT> so I did: dd if=ubunto.iso of /dev/sdX bs=1M
<matrim> epsilonKNOT, Tried rEFInd? Think that's good for macbooks.
<epsilonKNOT> so I did: dd if=ubunto.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M
<epsilonKNOT> but rEFInd is if you want to dual boot
<epsilonKNOT> I don't need that
<matrim> epsilonKNOT, Okay, then grub should be fine. You get problems when booting the usb, right?
<epsilonKNOT> yea
<epsilonKNOT> my usb is not booting correctly
<epsilonKNOT> which is weir
<matrim> epsilonKNOT, You select it in the boot menu, right? There are usually different options there. Tried all of them?
<Oderus> hi. trying to compress a large amount of files individually while retaining the filename. so far I have this $ find . -type f -execdir zip -m -9 '{}.zip' '{}' \;   however it will give me files called for example document1.doc.zip instead of document.zip. how can i change this command to accomplish that
<matrim> Younder: So... What do I do. I don't have much time, I need this system working as soon as possible.
<epsilonKNOT> I get to grub but before reaching there I get an error saying /boot not found
<iomari> greetings, I have a 3 day old fresh install of kubuntu. All was perfect until a few hours ago. My network is a mess. Netplan no longer configures the network. Neither does networking nor Network Manager. My interface is showing No-CARRIER. ip and ifconfig can give it an IP but still NO_CARRIER.
<iomari> If I wasn't bald, I'd be pulling my hair out.
<TJ-> iomari: Wired interface?
<TJ-> iomari: Dual boot with Windows?
<martiansoul> Hi. I am not able to connect to irc on xchat. my ubuntu version is 18.04
<martiansoul> can someone guide me through this?
<martiansoul> it is showing: Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64   Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/  Tcl interface loaded  Perl interface loaded  Python interface loaded * Looking up irc.ubuntu.com * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (204.225.96.251) port 8001...
<_Sym_> When I purge the gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock package, the keys still show up in dconf-editor.  But, when I try "dconf list /org/gnome/shell/extensions/", the dash-to-dock keys do not show up. Is the dconf database corrupted now?
<OerHeks> _Sym_, i think you need to reboot to let it take full effect
<Bilbo0> Not for the first time but previous time was a long time ago my screen freezes up with a messed up checker pattern and colors wildly off. The checker pattern consists of different wrong color schemes of the existing display. Just now my PC froze up again, it was black with red lines. after about 10 seconds my computer beeped and it went black, 10 seconds latter beep and red lines, 10 seconds latter, black with a white dash in the left hand
<Bilbo0> corner, it kept beeping every 10 seconds or so with some minor graphic changes till I do a hard reset.
<OerHeks> or logout/login perhgaps
<_Sym_> I tried "dconf reset -f /org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock/" but it doesnt help and I've rebooted several times
<Bilbo0> Some system info https://pastebin.com/ubiqJkTb
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, sounds like bad videocard or dirty fan, overheating
<_Sym_> OerHeks, I just find it strange the the keys show up in dconf-editor and not when I list them with "dconf list"
<_Sym_> reboot doesn't help
<_Sym_> is there a way to repair it?
<martiansoul> Hi. I am not able to connect to irc on xchat. my ubuntu version is 18.04
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: How do I check my video card heat levels?
<martiansoul> it is showing: Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64   Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/  Tcl interface loaded  Perl interface loaded  Python interface loaded * Looking up irc.ubuntu.com * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (185.30.166.37) port 6697..
<OerHeks> i know there was something wrong with the dash-to-dock extention, but there should be a fix by now?
<_Sym_> nope
<martiansoul> any ideas what could be the problem?
<_Sym_> not on 18.04 at least
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, in your mint?
<Bilbo0> yeah
<OerHeks> lm sensors could show that, or the nvidia tool
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: How do I use them?
<OerHeks> but i keep off mint issues, they have their own problems
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: For Ubuntu, how do you use a nvidia tool or lm sensor?
<iomari> TJ- wired, not dual booting.
<_Sym_> OerHeks, It seems like dash-to-dock package has corrupted ~/.config/dconf/user
<TJ-> iomari: We've seen some situations where a wired interface will get stuck in power-saving mode. What chipset ID does the NIC have? "lspci -nn -d ::0200" ?
<martiansoul> Hi. I am not able to connect to irc on xchat. my ubuntu version is 18.04. it is showing: Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.64   Copyright 2002-2005 Daniel P. Stasinski  http://www.scriptkitties.com/tclplugin/  Tcl interface loaded  Perl interface loaded  Python interface loaded * Looking up irc.ubuntu.com * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (204.225.96.251) port 8001... can someone help me through this?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: 'inxi' can also show the card temp.
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: What is "Up~15:06"?
<iomari> TJ- realtek RTL810xE
<OerHeks> martiansoul, xchat is dead, use hexchat, a fork that is under development
<martiansoul> OerHeks: okay. I didn't know that. thanks.
<OerHeks> same look and feel, so not that much difference
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: No idea --- what is the context of "Up~15:06" ?
<martiansoul> OerHeks: okay. thanks.
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: one of the outputs of inxi
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om:  I don't see any card temp output from inxi
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Up time ? maybe - what is the exact command you are running and I will compare to mine.
<Bilbo0> Besides there's no pattern to these freeze ups, Ive run semi-demanding games and ive set with just browser and it doesnt matter. Actually I dont know if its even happened during gaming
<TJ-> iomari: in the output of the command I gave you, what is the value at the end of the line in-between the square brackets e.g [vvvv:dddd]
<Bilbo0> bashing "inxi" I put that in a terminal minus the quotes
<iomari> TJ- [10ec:8136] (rev 02)
<TJ-> iomari: thanks I'll look that up
<iomari> TJ- ok thanks
<martiansoul> OerHeks: i installed HexChat. it is still unable to connect to the freenode server.
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: yup - uptime .. to see temps: ' inxi -F ; .. inxi is very powerful .. see ' man inxi ' for details.
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om:  "inxi" I put that in a terminal minus the quotes
<TJ-> iomari: That uses the "r8169" driver which claims many firmware files so I wonder if a firmware file is being missed out
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: cpu: 31.5C mobo: 24.0C gpu: 25C Is that very high?
<iomari> TJ- this problem started today. It was fine before then.
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Nope .. runing cool :)
<OerHeks> martiansoul, what if you dropped your current connection?
<TJ-> iomari: are you able to copy off a log file using a USB device?
<TJ-> iomari: or does the PC have an alternate (USb Wifi maybe) network device?
<iomari> yes
<martiansoul> OerHeks: i don't understand.
<martiansoul> i mean reconnecting it still shows no improvement.
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Got any other ideas as to why these very random system freak outs?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Freezing issue ? what release and is this Nvidia graphics ?
<iomari> TJ- yes I can copy, no alternate device
<iomari> TJ- as soon as I assign an IP, I get <NO_CARRIER
<OerHeks> martiansoul, if you try to login with the same account onhexchat, what is hard to understand?
<iomari> for my "ip a" output that is.
<TJ-> iomari: Can you do "journalctl -b > /tmp/boot.log" then copy /tmp/boot.log off and pastebin it?
<iomari> 1 sec ....
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: GTX 750 Ti. Release of video card? Where my screen becomes a checkered mess of wrong colors and everything freezes up and last time where it went to a black screen with red lines with beeping every 10 seconds or so causing changes to the graphics
<iomari> TJ- OK, I've done that, but since that machine has no network, how will I send it? I'm using another machine for this session.
<TJ-> iomari: as I said, copy the file to a USb flash memory device and move it to a PC with network connectivity
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Had freezing issues here with Nvidia card ... installing the correct proprietary driver fixed for me.
<iomari> iomari: Sorry, I wasn't thinking. It's been a long day. 1 sec ............
<martiansoul> OerHeks: yes i did try to login with the same account on hexchat. i entered first reference nickname and second and third. and put in the password in freenode. and put the login method as /MSG NICKSERV + Password
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: But how do I know which ones are the correct ones? How do I even choose drivers, driver manager gives me a limited selection?
<martiansoul> OerHeks: but it still shows connecting only.
<hggdh> martiansoul:it should be /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Let's look at what is now .. ( system is real smart if ya know what to ask), and we see what can be done. pastenin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<OerHeks> i have slected: server password (/PASS password) option in the connection details
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Also I stopped updating my kernel a bit ago, I understand the kernel and proprietary drivers need to be updated together. Should I do that? Switch to generic, update kernal, get new driver?
<OerHeks> so that it has time to auth, before joining selected channels
<OerHeks> Bilbo0, sure, mint wants newer kernels too
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: I have a small mind .. lets do this one step at a time .. for now we need to know what is or is not installed.
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/ieHR7xDy
<pi_> hi all - made a mistake: resized non-mounted sda2 via parted w/o resizing the filesystem first. Can I rescue the partition?
<pi_> qhen trying to mount now it says:wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock....
<iomari> TJ- https://pastebin.com/51xpfhmi
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Looking .. any return from ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' ?
<Bilbo0> OerHeks: I stopped updating the kernels since I figured what works don't change and more importantly my install got major messed up after a kernel update or something and it took alot to set it right since reverting kernels didn't work for some reason, at least at first. So i got a bit leery of new kernels. It was then I learned of the need to have generic drivers for some kernel updates because of the connection of the proprietary drivers
<Bilbo0> and kernel versions
<TJ-> iomari: you've changed something in the config, and it cannot be deciphered: "NetworkManager[943]: <warn>  [1548713788.0114] Can't parse iface line 'iface enp3s0'"
<TJ-> iomari: that is for interface-parser: parsing file /etc/network/interfaces
<iomari> TJ- which config?
<iomari> I'm not using interfaces right now. I'm using NetworkManager
<TJ-> iomari: But NM is reading that file, as the log shows, and finding an error
<iomari> TJ- mabbe I should clear that file
<iomari> maybe
<TJ-> iomari: the PC also has Wifi, can that not be used?
<iomari> TJ- exact same problem
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"   ?  find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Installed properly now-a-days with DKMS updating the proprietary driver woth a new kernel should not be an issue . Ny the way Nvidia recommends the 410 driver: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/141700/en-us .
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: I think I am using 384. So download 410 from that link? How do I install?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Also, what if the kernel and driver don't match right? Or am I misunderstanding what I read of that issue?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Small mind here .. I want 1st to know that A OEM driver is not an issue '  sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ' .
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om:  I told you what it said - > find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: I also asked if I got the command right -> sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"
<Bilbo0> That quote mark at the end belong there?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Ues the '"' closing " is required. testing here at this time.
<TJ-> iomari: did you configure the wired interface using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: The find command runs here .. as In this install i run the nouvea driver I get the expected return to pronpt when the command completes.
<iomari> TJ-  that was a while ago when I was using networkd. It didn't work so I switched to networkmanager.
<TJ-> iomari: so you've added a network-manager connection for the Wired Connection ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidi-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidi-driver-390 does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1071 kB
<iomari> TJ- yes
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-410 bionic
<martiansoul> OerHeks: unable to connect on hexchat even after dropping this connection
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-410 does not exist in bionic
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Fine but that doesn't leave me anything to go on. What exactly is the command suppose to do or tell us?
<Oderus> hi. trying to compress a large amount of files individually while retaining the filename. so far I have this $ find . -type f -execdir zip -m -9 '{}.zip' '{}' \;   however it will give me files called for example document1.doc.zip instead of document.zip. how can i change this command to accomplish that
<TJ-> iomari: The name is "inspired-lan" ?
<iomari> TJ- yes, that's the lan config file
<Bashing-om> boxmein: That will tell if a OEM driver is at play here .. else we clean up, purge. update .. and install the proprietary driver.
<JFox762> anyone know what the official DDWRT channel is?
<TJ-> iomari: if you tell NM to manually connect that connection does it? "nmcli con up inspired-lan" ?
<energizer> how do i rename a vpn connection without gui?
<energizer> using networkmanager
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*"
<TJ-> energizer: "man nmcli"
<TJ-> energizer: or, use "nmtui" (Text User Interface)
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: That command doesn't look any different. I copy pasted it anyway and got back the same result
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Also draw programs work buggy for me
<Tin_man> JFox762, found this >> https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IRC_Channel_dd-wrt
<Bilbo0> not sure if that's related
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Ouch .. does not compute . I have no idea of what is broken in that regard.
<energizer> TJ-: nmtui doesn't include my vpns for some reason
<TJ-> energizer: ahhh, I forgot that. You'll have to use nmcli then
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: what release is this ? As I expect that you presently have a partial install of a proprietary graphics driver. Nvidia has recently made extensive additions to what gets installed) .
<Oderus> I suppose i could just use krename to fix them after using that zip line "find . -type f -execdir zip -m -9 '{}.zip' '{}' \;"
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Release of what?
<JFox762> t
<JFox762> hi
<energizer> TJ-: i'm in nmcli interactive repl, i can't quite follow what's going on, is there a file i can just edit
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Operating system. ' lsb_release -a ' .
<JFox762> Does anyone know what command I can use to find out what IP Address is using a given port # on a router running linux?
<Tin_man> JFox762, don't know if you seen this found this >> https://wiki.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IRC_Channel_dd-wrt
<OerHeks> JFox762, is that router running ubuntu?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: 16.04.1
<JFox762> no
<OerHeks> then you must find out the adapter id
<OerHeks> oh
<energizer> TJ-: oh i got it
<energizer> TJ-: thank you
<JFox762> it is running dd-wrt
<martiansoul> OerHeks: unable to connect on hexchat even after dropping this connection
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-390 does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> energizer: seems you can do "nmcli con modify id old-name connection.id new-name"
<OerHeks> JFox762, you are crossposting in ##linux too, they can tell
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-384 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-384 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-384 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-384 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-384): NVIDIA binary driver - version 384.130. In component restricted, is optional. Version 384.130-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 41436 kB, installed size 167694 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<OerHeks> martiansoul, odd, are you behind a proxy?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-390 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-390 does not exist in xenial
<martiansoul> OerHeks: i'm not sure. how to check that?
<genii> Bashing-om: My xenial is showing nvidia-396 but from graphics-drivers PPA
<martiansoul> OerHeks: because on the browser i am able to access this and on any other client i am unable to access irc. i even tried konversation and quassel irc
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: ^^ yuk .. no later driver support in xenial .. lemme do some checking as to what we may be able to do.
<Bashing-om> genii: My though too - see what our PPA offers in xenial :)
<OerHeks> martiansoul, the person who installed ubuntu would know, echo $HTTP_PROXY
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: What is xanial?
<genii> Bilbo0: Xenial is version 16.04 of Ubuntu
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: oh the ubuntu version? So I need to update the version
<martiansoul> OerHeks: it echoes nothing.
<OerHeks> firewall could also be the culprit, web chat works on port 80
<_Sym_> OerHeks, I'll bet that the dconf keys for gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock can not be removed because it is somehow conflicting with gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock.
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: xenial is the 16.04 release code name. Lemme look at our PPA and see what is supported in 16.04.
<martiansoul> OerHeks: okay. actually i just updated my system a few hours ago only. from 16.04 to 18.04
<OerHeks> sudo ufw allow out 6667:7000/tcp
<_Sym_> damn, that is it.
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Are you comfortable with using a PPA for the driver ? 396 version if in the PPA and I excpect it to work just fine.
<martiansoul> OerHeks: did this: sudo ufw allow out 6667:7000/tcp still nothing
<martiansoul> should i disconnect this session from browser and then open it on hexchat?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: fine if you instruct me, but I am still worried about the kernel thing
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: DKMS will take care of the kernel/driver. However, when you release upgrade to 18.04 that PPA will need to be purged. We proceed to clean, purge update install on your go.
<audiohack> hello
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: What's DKMS? It's dynamic kernel module support.
<audiohack> tryin to boot ubuntu studio 18.10 in vmware... hangs.
<audiohack> any tip?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: I only understood a portion of that. Like what is "on my go". You mean updating to ubuntu 18.04?
<martiansoul> OerHeks: also,the port which it is trying to connect is 6697
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: If you are happy with 16.04 - stay with it .. we can try and fix 16.04 with the 396 version driver from our PPA .
<tomreyn> audiohack: where does it hang?
<audiohack> starting xfce
<tomreyn> martiansoul: port 6697 requires a tls ("ssl") encrypted transport.
<tomreyn> martiansoul: help with irc is usually available in #freenode
<tomreyn> martiansoul: there is also #hexchat
<tomreyn> audiohack: so before you login?
<audiohack> yes
<tomreyn> audiohack: so the issue is with the desktop manager, not xfce, which doesn't run at the time
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: I nust be away forn the keyboard for about 30 minutes or so .. I be back soonest.
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Happy, more right now installing new is a mess I don't have the time and setup to do at the moment
<audiohack> tomreyn: any solution?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Sure, i got a pharmacy thing that will take awhile, I might need to run in a bit and leave my PC on or something for your reply
<fox64> ubuntu rocks!
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: I greatly appreciate your help, it would be nice not to have my system suddenly spaze like it thinks its Windows on blue screen on me
<Bilbo0> even if it only happens rarely
<tomreyn> audiohack: to know a solution, we'd need to know the problem, so far we only know a symptom. you can boot to recovery and, probably with guidance from here, you can get a better idea of what the actual issue is.
<tomreyn> audiohack: before you do this, make sure you search the web to ensure that this is not a generic issue with vmware and this ubuntu version.
<tomreyn> !recovery | audiohack
<ubottu> audiohack: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> Bilbo0: didn't you say, in the very beginning, that you run ubuntu 16.04.1?
<Bilbo0> tomreyn: Right
<tomreyn> actually not in the beginning, rather just some miutes ago.
<Bilbo0> well I'm not sure where you are going with that but ok
<audiohack> tomreyn: is vmware player 12.5 win64
<tomreyn> if you would install bug fixes and security patches, your system would report that it is 16.04.5. apparently you never updated yours?
<tomreyn> Bilbo0: so i recommend you install updates, reboot, then try things again.
<Bilbo0> tomreyn: Not sure. Maybe I was going by the output of that other thing
<Bilbo0> tomreyn: But I have run updates
<tomreyn> Bilbo0: can you show the full output (but also include the commands you run) of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -Vys dist-upgrade
<Bilbo0> tomreyn: What will that install?
<tomreyn> Bilbo0: this will update information on available packages, then simulate installing pending updates, but not actually install anything.
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn, audiohack: It's a known bug in xorg when running on a VM. Switching to a VT, logging-in, and typing "sudo systemctl restart lightdm" is the only workaround.
<audiohack> Eickmeyer: thanks!
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: got a bug report on this? works for me with virtualbox + ubuntu 18.10
<Eickmeyer> audiohack: Ubuntu Studio is not meant to be installed in a VM, FYI.
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: It's only occurring with Xfce, so Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu are the only ones affected. I don't know the exact bug report, willcooke told me about it.
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: okay, and it affects 18.10 only?
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: As far as I know.
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: We discovered it when doing testing of 18.10 in VMs, and willcooke was pretty sure it was related to a bug, but I don't have a bug # to show you.
#ubuntu 2019-01-29
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: thanks
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: Also, since Ubuntu Studio isn't meant to be run in a VM (the apps are a little resource heavy), we did actual testing on bare metal.
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer: doesn't studdio also default to the low latency kernel?
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: Yes, another reason it's not meant for VMs.
<tomreyn> right
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Back, awaiting the results of tomreyn's request.
<sabrehagen> Using any automation tool (automux, tmuxinator, etc) my sessions start corrupted. https://i.imgur.com/tIlXx1J.png It seems some characters in the sendkeys input generated by these tools are being mis-interpreted. Has anyone seen this before?
<petro> hi, can someone help?  my hdd shows 1 bad sector
<petro> I had an issue accessing some data - which test should I run?
<leftyfb> petro: shut the computer off. Buy a new hard drive and restore from backup.
<petro> it's a 1tb external drive with data
<petro> do you think it's failing?
<leftyfb> "<petro> hi, can someone help?  my hdd shows 1 bad sector"
<leftyfb> petro: if you care about the data, get a new drive and restore from backup
<petro> gnome drives - has three tests, short, extended and conveyance - I don't know what those are
<petro> it's just data - what do you mean 'restore from backup?'
<petro> I have a drive I can use - how do I copy /back it up to the new drive?
<petro> should i stop using the drive with the bad sector?
<blackflow> with something like rsync
<petro> does anyone know how to read the smart tests?
<leftyfb> petro: you should restore from the backup you have of that drive.
<blackflow> I don't think 1 bad sector is cause for such a radical reaction. disks rellocate bad sectors. though when they start cropping up, it's usually a sign worse things might happen in the near future.
<leftyfb> ^ that last part
<leftyfb> it's not worth the risk
<blackflow> depends on the setup
<leftyfb> For someone that has no concept of backups, replacing a failing drive is pretty important
<petro> blackflow, but, I think something is seriously wrong
<petro> the smart test result looks worrisome
<petro> and one video - I have - it won't play properly now
<blackflow> well you could pastebin the output of smartctl -a
<petro> I want to back up the drive - I just haven't before - this drive was really reliable before - I guess I screwed up not backing it up yet
<blackflow> then you could run fsck. and there's `badblocks` command (just don't run it with -w, that will eat your data)
<blackflow> petro: you know what they say: data with no backup is worthless :)
<petro> right :(
<leftyfb> I wouldn't do any of that ^^^^
<petro> I have to install smart tools
<petro> smartmontools
<leftyfb> the more you access this drive, especially with fsck, the more damage it causes
<hggdh> ^ +1
<petro> what do I use to configure?
<leftyfb> You already know it's failing. You already know it needs to be replaced. Messing with it more at this point is just begging for more data loss.
<petro> is there something else I can use to pastebin for you?   I have no idea how to configure this software
<leftyfb> petro: get another drive, boot ubuntu either from the drive or usb and make an image of the other drive using dd rescue. Then mount fsck that image and copy what you need from it using rsync
<leftyfb> *mount AND fsck
<leftyfb> sorry, not mount, run fsck, then mount, then copy
<leftyfb> petro: while you're picking up a drive, buy a 2nd one for backups. Or sign up for one of the online services like crashplan
<Vic2> Simple question ... in 18.04 what is the procedure to change the name server to resolve with?  Can I directly edit /etc/resolv.conf or must I do something else?
<leftyfb> Vic2: server or desktop?
<Vic2> leftyfb server
<leftyfb> then yes
<petro> sudo smartctl -H /dev/sda
<petro> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<petro> is that a good sign at least?
<petro> I have a 1tb hdd that I haven't used yet - I should have been backing up on it
<leftyfb> Vic2: actually, no. I might be wrong. https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<Vic2> leftydb ... odd then ... tech support put a server in and it seems the os took it out ... what is the syntax?
<petro> can anyone help with this?  tomorrow?
<leftyfb> petro: I gave you the steps you should be following
<Vic2> ok leftydb, lemme read. :)
<Vic2> leftydb Ugh!  Why oh why did they change to netplan? :(
<leftyfb> Vic2: removing netplan.io and going back to ifupdown is just another google away
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: Are you still on?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: tomreyn https://pastebin.com/iHRGCExS
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Looking.
<petro> blackflow, can you help?  Are you able to interpret smart data?
<petro> I was able to get output
<leftyfb> petro: you really don't want to listen do you?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: That aside, you seemed to have had some other thoughts regarding my driver, care to share?
<Vic2> leftydb .. the sysadmin did that!!!! Now how do I do this with ifupdown? :)
<blackflow> petro: link?
<leftyfb> Vic2: the sysadmin did what?
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Sure, my thought is to get this system updated, make sure the package manager is consistent, purge the present nvidia driver., and install the 396 version driver from our PPA.
<petro> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/RLD5NiHp
<petro> I work early tomorrow so I will have to resume this project tomorrow - but, is it safe to turn off the drive and not use it for now?
<petro> I need to learn how to backup :-/   rsync or ddrescue?
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: I remember you saying 410 was recommended
<Vic2> leftydb went back to ifupdown ... found an article ... any recommendations of nameservers?  Google?  What would the IP be (I know not in the scope of this chat - sorry)
<leftyfb> Vic2: 1.1.1.1
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: And how much do I have to fear of my kernel and my driver not matching and thus my PC not loading?
<leftyfb> Vic2: unless you need local dns resolution, then you should be using whatever local dns server you've got on the network, preferably with dns forwarding to the outside
<blackflow> petro: the only thing that output shows is that you have 1 pending sector -- meaning it will be reallocated the next time the write on it fails
<petro> should I run the extended test or is that too much ?
<blackflow> petro: but that's one OLD drive so yeah, definitely start looking for a replacement
<petro> blackflow, what does that mean?
<Vic2> leftyfb ... makes sense.  the isp said that the 'funky nameserver setup' wasn't working, so trying to get it up until someone qualified can actually look at it. :p
<petro> is it ready to fail?
<leftyfb> petro: YES!
<petro> yeah, I have a Seagate that's a bit newer than it but not the newest one out there.... I was going to use it as backup....what do you think?
<petro> 1 pending sector - means it is going to fail soon?
<blackflow> no way to know
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: 410 is what nvidia recommends - but in xenial (16.04) 396 is the best we can do. I do expect it will work,
<blackflow> I have a 3 year old drive with 82 reallocated sectors, in a mirror setup, and it's still chugging along fine
<petro> if i create a backup image - can I fix this problem?
<petro> should I use ddrescue?
<leftyfb> petro: why do you keep asking questions I already answered for you and completely ignoring everything I tell you?
<petro> I haven't had a problem until tonight - was watching a movie and it stopped 1/4 way through.... then I had error msgs after I rebooted my machine - the hdd is in an enclosure
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: OK but what about the kernel drjver matchup thing? I don't want a repeat of where the OS won't boot again after my last kernel update
<petro> leftyfb, you're too confusing
<petro> I know ddrescue is what to use, though
<leftyfb> petro: so ask for clarification, don't completely ignore and ask all the same questions I answered
<petro> leftyfb, my ubuntu OS is not the failing drive -does that change your answer at all?
<blackflow> petro: just back up the data at your earliest convenience, it's that simple
<petro> It's a HDD in an enclosure - ext4 - 1tb drive - 800gb of data or so
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: Presenly you are running with security issues as you have not updated the system - showing 59 updates availabale .. and the biggy is Xorg. see ' man xorg ' and you will agree the updates for your system are needed.
<leftyfb> petro: dd rescue will make an image file of your drive. So the drive where you save this needs to be slightly bigger than the drive you're backing up. Use this to create your image. The package gddrescue has a nice GUI if the terminal scares you.
<petro> back up the data, how?   I do appreciate leftfb offering steps... that is what I am looking for
<petro> but, I want it to be easy/understandable :)
<leftyfb> petro: once that's done, you can try running fsck -y -f on the image file you created
<leftyfb> petro: then mount the image with: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image/file /mnt/
<leftyfb> petro: then use rsync to copy data from it to your new drive
<petro> my other HDD - I have that is free - is the same size, though
<petro> will it work?
<leftyfb> petro: I would buy another drive
<leftyfb> petro: and "same size" might not actually be the same size like you assume
<petro> even if the data is less than 1tb?
<petro> the capacity matters?
<leftyfb> yes
<Deihmos> what file system should be used on a usb drive? turns out ntfs has high cpu use
<leftyfb> Deihmos: depends on your needs
<Deihmos> i use the drive to store movies and tv shows
<Bilbo0> Bashing-om: But none of them are security updates. I read the man xorg, well glanced through it, I don't understand what it actually does, but what does it have to do with kernels and drivers anyway?
<leftyfb> Deihmos: does it need to be read by Windows or OSX?
<Bilbo0> also it doesnt show me 59 updates
<Deihmos> over samba
<Deihmos> not directly
<leftyfb> Deihmos: then ext4 is fine
<Bilbo0> 32fat should be fine
<Bilbo0> Unless you are using it for Linux itself
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: not if the drive is larger than 2TB or you need to copy files to it larger than 4G. It's also slower than NTFS
<petro> so, I should buy a new hdd - one that is bigger - so over 1tb?
<leftyfb> petro: yes, as I already told you
<Bashing-om> Bilbo0: "59 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." .. Xorg is what the GUI runs under.
<Bilbo0> leftyfb: I thought we were talking about a usb flash drive.
<leftyfb> Bilbo0: I wouldn't assume someone is using a usb flash drive to share files over SMB on linux. Though I could be wrong. But I hope not.
<Deihmos> Drive is 8TB
<leftyfb> then it's not a usb flash drive. And fat32 won't work
<Bilbo0> right right, my mistake
<Deihmos> Problem now is how the hell am I going to back it up
<leftyfb> Deihmos: get another 8TB and RAID1 or RAID 10 or 5
<leftyfb> Deihmos: or get a larger drive/NAS to back it up to
<Deihmos> Maybe I can create an ext4 partition then move the files then resize
<Deihmos> I wonder if that will work
<leftyfb> it should
<leftyfb> though dangerous
<Railalis> Hey I have some audio troubles. I am doing the dumb thing of trying to build up my DE from a base ubuntu install up. I installed asla-base and pulseaudio via apt but pulse cna't see all of my devices..
<Railalis> there a collection of packages that I can grab or some config files I can look at?
<reddaj> hello :)
<Railalis> o/
<reddaj> what do you usually do when you have a package that is blocking other apps to be installed?
<Railalis> you wait for it to finish
<Railalis> or kill it if you think something is wrong
<Railalis> if you want to install multiple things, you can chain them with spaces
<Railalis> ie apt install vi mpd mpc tmux etc.
<reddaj> ok you answer was correctly but my question was not the best to explain my problem
<reddaj> in short, java is working on my ubuntu machine but i have problem to install other software due java
<Railalis> java is trying to update and thus locking you out?
<leftyfb> reddaj: please pastebin what you are trying to do with the errors you are getting
<reddaj> ok let me do it
<ash_foxie> quick question, in mint you could download all the wallpapers with the package mint-backgrounds-*. does anyone know where i can download those images for use in ubuntu?
<reddaj> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bV6QXyPVJ6/
<robertparkerx> how do you remove ownership of a path
<ash_foxie> i think i found what i was looking for. thanks anyone that read my last message
<Railalis> glad you solved it ash
<SlidingHorn> ash_foxie: for future reference, this isn't the place to ask about Mint.  They have their own support channel
<SlidingHorn> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Railalis> it really wasn't a mint quesiton
<robertparkerx> chown name file - for example
<SlidingHorn> it absolutely was a mint question. "in mint... package mint-backgrounds.."
<Railalis> "in mint I can' do this, how do in ubuntu"
<blackflow> indeed.
<Railalis> doesn't every file need to have an owner?
<blackflow> it does. you can't remove ownership, only change it. chown does it. you need to be root to change ownership.
<wyre> hi guys, I'm having issues with stdin, it seems unavailable to java
<wyre> ideas?
<robertparkerx> blackflow, thanks. I just changed it back to root.
<Railalis> yeah.. having devices not listed in pavucontrol but in aplay -l
<Railalis> hmm
<wyre> how can I check if stdio is available?
<tona> hello everyone, I am not able to send one email from my console in ubuntu, using mail <myemail>, I am wondering how could i configure it
<blackflow> wyre: stdio or stdin
<wyre> blackflow, well the issue is with stdin
<Railalis> it's been forever since I touched email..
<blackflow> wyre: what makes you think there's no stdin? every process has it, the question is only what the program does about it
<blackflow> tona: what's the error you get?
<wyre> blackflow, java is having issues when I run my .jar binaries with stdin
<Guest41000> Having a really strange issue installing that I can't seem to find anyone else expereincing. Is this the right place to ask?
<blackflow> wyre: not sure I understand. can you give an example command you're trying?
<tona> i type mail and after  type the last email , This is the mail system at host  not found, I am wondring what should i configure in order to use mail command
<blackflow> Guest41000: if it's about Ubuntu, then yeah
<wyre> blackflow, I've talking with spigot devs about an error that I gives when I start spigot (minecraft server) about stdin
<wyre> and then I cannot use server console
<wyre> (about or related with how java handles stdin)
<Guest41000> So I've got a razer blade stealth. Previously was running fedora. Installed ubuntu. Installer crashed during installation, after formatting my disk. NOw when I try to use the live cd to install, the desktop environment constantly crashes
<blackflow> wyre: that's specific to that program. on linux, every process has the stdin fd. what the program does with it, is that program's problem.
<blackflow> tona: can you pastebin the full example and output?
<blackflow> tona: but in short, iirc mail requires local sendmail binary and an MTA running, on ubuntu that should pull in and set up postfix
<wyre> blackflow, according to Spigot devs ... is not a Spigot issue
<wyre> it is a problem between java and OS
<wyre> and I think the same
<blackflow> right. it's a problem between java.
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/fdc311537a5e
<blackflow> so I take it the sigTERM experiment failed?
<wyre> that's the output
<guiverc> Guest41000, did you verify the ISO download? (md5sum, sha..) & then verified install media (when you see person-circle+keyboard you hit space/key & you'll see a menu allowing verifiction of install-media) - also telling us release is helpful (ie. what you see varies on release/version/flavor)
<tona> blackflow, I am not able to paste since it is in another computer, it only has console :(
<wyre> blackflow, sigTERM?
<wyre> I don't get you
<tona>  Host or domain name not found. Name service error, this is the error , there are many lines like this one
<blackflow> wyre: oh sorry, did I confuse you with someone else who was trying to set up that as a service through screen yesterday?
<Guest41000> Tried 3 different installers: Kubuntu 18.10, Kubuntu 18.04, and Ubuntu 18.10), Yes on verification
<tona> blackflow, how could i configure it ?
<wyre> blackflow, np :-)
<blackflow> wyre: sorry. anyway that totally looks like a java problem
<blackflow> like a #java problem, to be precise :)
<wyre> blackflow, cannot I reinstall java in here?
<wyre> or reconfigure it?
<wyre> or try oracle jrm?
<wyre> (instead of openjdk, I mean)
<blackflow> tona: is that `mail` from mailutils?
<blackflow> wyre: I wouldn't know what causes that issue. I'd start by asking more knowledgeable java people in #java
<Guest41000> blackflow, also just double checked the shasums, they match
<Bashing-om> wyre: recomfigure: there is ' sudo update-alternatives --config java ' . Might help ??
<wyre> Bashing-om, let's try
<tona> yes blackflow
<blackflow> tona: so installing mailutils should've installed postfix, and `mail` should be using it to send mail. I'd ask you to pastebin the postfix logs at /var/log/mail.log. you can run for example `tail -n 20 /var/log/mail.log | nc termbin.com 9999`   and post here the URL you get. Just check first if that file exists, I tend to confuse maillog filenames across distros
<tona> blackflow, I type /var/log/mail.err, and I got this , sSMTP[]: Unable to locate mail Cannot open mail:25
<Guest41000> Blackflow, just booted PartedMagic, not even seeing my disk anymore. As best I can tell the ubuntu installer really screwed it up. Any ideas?
<blackflow> Guest41000: sorry none at this moment, and I can't get into your problem now, I have to scram soon
<Guest41000> All good. Thanks anyway
<Railalis> got it
<Railalis> had to purge pulseaudio, then reinstall it
<Railalis> not sure why this worked this time
<Bashing-om> Guest41000:  "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems.
<Guest41000> yeah I can't get a shell anywhere
<Guest41000> Gnome crashes when I try to open one
<blackflow> tona: oh wait, is that ssmtp you've got there?
<Railalis> try tty 1?
<Guest41000> Bashing-om, shell on PartedMagic worked, just seeing one DOS partition
<blackflow> tona: sorry I have to leave now. if you have ssmtp there, and that error log suggests you might be, then you need to set up ssmtp for an upstream MTA likely with valid authentication. perhaps someone else can help with details, I really have to vanish now.
<Railalis> I'd just like to say... that fact that nier automata runs on linux out of the box on steam is kinda BA
<Bashing-om> Guest41000: Just a thouhgt. Gentoo uses LVM and maybe something in the partition table is messing with installing a non LVM system ?
<Guest41000> Bashing-om Wasn't using LVM, but was trying to set up LVM so my disk would be encrpted
<Bitbadger> Hi all - I need serious help. Im trying to recover a encrypted home drive on a mounted luks drive. I have my passphase but i have not written but i dont have my mount password - does anyone out there have any experience with this?
<Bitbadger> I will give a reward to anyone that can help with this
<zap0> anyone know how to make a deb?
<guiverc> zap0, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html    but you might want to be more specific
<zap0> i have a directory and executable (i built) and a few subfolders/media files.     i want to put them all together so someone can "install" it?
<ash_foxie> sort of expecting to be told to go somewhere else but can anyone assist me with installing an icon theme? specifically the variations of mint-y
<ash_foxie> zap0 you could archive it into a tar.xz file or something and have a file in there that tells the user what command to run in order to run the install script
<guiverc> zap0, other alternatives (if open-source) is PPA
<Bitbadger> Hi all - I need serious help. Im trying to recover a encrypted home drive on a mounted luks drive. I have my passphase but i have not written but i dont have my mount password - does anyone out there have any experience with this?
<guiverc> zap0, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1345/what-is-the-simplest-debian-packaging-guide  maybe useful..
<zap0> that seems quite good.
<Bilbo0> bashing-om are you there?
<Bilbo0> Anyone on who can answer a few questions about geforce graphic drivers and kernels?
<leftyfb> Bitbadger: if you forgot your encrypted password, there's nothing that can be done
<Bitbadger> @leftyfb i have my encrypted password but i dont have my mount pw
<leftyfb> Bitbadger: that is an encrypted password. You are out of luck
<Bitbadger> @leftryfb its not true - i just figured it out
<Bitbadger> and found the mount key
<Bitbadger> after 3 days of solid figuring out
<Bitbadger> thx anyway
<leftyfb> Bitbadger: you never mentioned you had a "mount key"
<Bitbadger> i dont have the mount key
<Bitbadger> i had lost it
<Bitbadger> but i found out a way to recover it
<Bitbadger> took me days
<Bitbadger> jesus im so pleased right now
<leftyfb> Bitbadger: how were you able to recover a mount key?
<Bitbadger> I followed a tutorial i found on ubuntuforums.com how to mount encrypted home partion / partition is borked
<leftyfb> Bitbadger: got a link? Because without a password/passphrase/key file, there's no way to decrypt an encrypted volume. If you found a way, then that is a serious security flaw.
<Bitbadger> yes it is a security flaw
<Bitbadger> will give u the link in a moment
<Bitbadger> i still needed to know my personal password but i didn't need my mount key
<Bitbadger> i managed to recover my mount key
<leftyfb> please share the link
<leftyfb> I really do not think what you are saying is accurate
<Bitbadger> im in- what happened was my drive became corrupted
<Bitbadger> so i had to go through this crazy process combining like 4 different tutorials
<Bitbadger> i recoved my mount pass but had my personal pass
<Bitbadger> the guy called kevdog on the ubuntu forums
<Bitbadger> he helped
<leftyfb> Bitbadger: link?
<Bitbadger> its on my other pc
<Bitbadger> let me find it again
<Bitbadger> are you going to patch it?
<leftyfb> It should be reported if what you say is true
<leftyfb> though I seriously doubt there's full understanding of what was actually wrong and what was fixed
<Bitbadger> mmmm... but the problem is that the ubuntu is buggy and corrupted my drive, if it wasn't for this security flaw i would have lost a fortune
<Bitbadger> thank god it was there
<leftyfb> Ubuntu is no buggy in that it would corrupt a drive on it's own. Also, since you have not provided a link after being asked 3 times in 20 minutes, I do not think there's a problem as you say there is.
<guiverc> Bitbadger, your messages point more to your misunderstanding, and not to flaw in my opinion.  providing the link would gain you some some credibility
<Bitbadger> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<Bitbadger> i used a combination of diff tutorials
<Bitbadger> this the program you use
<Bitbadger> ecryptfs
<Bitbadger> theres a wrapped passphase hidden inside the home folder
<leftyfb> that prompts for a password
<Bitbadger> its accessable through this hack
<Bitbadger> i said i had my login pw
<Bitbadger> i didnt have my mount key
<leftyfb> what mount key?
<leftyfb> ecryptfs-recover-private is not a "hack"
<vox> thats not a hack, it's working as designed
<leftyfb> and not a security issue
<Bitbadger> i just straight hacked your system man
<Bitbadger> newbs
<leftyfb> ah, so you're a troll then?
<Bitbadger> no im just hapy i got back into my drive
<Bitbadger> its been killng me
<Bitbadger> i almost had a heart attack
<romeolopcam> hello dears
<taky> hey all, ubuntu user here, been running i3 for awhile but was wondering what the name is of these gtk utilities that popup from time to time, specifically file prompts
<taky> i want to get rid of the ones that came with ubuntu and potentially replace them with something more minimal
<taky> also the default image viewer i'd like to replace as well :P
<taky> example of the file prompt that apps seem to share: https://taky.s3.amazonaws.com/wOVSsOAKT.png
<DeutschMarc> hello world
<ghostnik11> hey for some reason my application Anki isn't working!!! in my ubuntu 18.04 budgie
<Rabbitnightmare> ghostnik11, you should ask in the proper channel as budgie is not a supported DE
<Rabbitnightmare> this channel is for vanilla Ubuntu
<ghostnik11> Rabbitnightmare, oh okay thanks.
<Rabbitnightmare> issue being is that it is hard to ensure proper compatibility with all the desktops out there
<Rabbitnightmare> budgie has a lot of issues which is why I never use it personally
<jacober> My psensor is calling my cpu die pch_cannonlake when I am 99 per cent sure my cpu is coffeelake architecture. Is this a psensor issue or Ubuntu and how can I confirm elsewhere?
<ghostnik11> Rabbitnightmare, main reason why i use it for my baytrail 2 in 1 asus tablet is because it has the touch screen capability when it comes to scrolling webpages and etc.
<leftyfb> Rabbitnightmare: not true: https://ubuntubudgie.org/blog/2016/11/09/it-s-official
<leftyfb> jacober: /proc/cpuinfo
<Rabbitnightmare> leftyfb, ubuntubudgie is not ubuntu
<Rabbitnightmare> its an entirely different distro
<jacober> leftyfb: thanks. all came up "command not found" except the model name which doesn't exactly solve the cannon vice coffeelake issue :-S
<leftyfb> jacober: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Rabbitnightmare> it is made by a remix group of individuals much like kubuntu
<jacober> Oh, whats the difference from bash?
<jacober> Just curious
<leftyfb> Rabbitnightmare: incorrect: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<leftyfb> Rabbitnightmare: kubuntu and budgie are both official favors of ubuntu
<leftyfb> Rabbitnightmare: As such, it is verymuch supported here.
<romeolopcam> prueba
<ghostnik11> Rabbitnightmare, hey i got it working. i just installed one from repos and installed the latest version from their website. did a sudo make install and now its working and i can study
<ghostnik11> Rabbitnightmare, my only question is how can i put it on the doc b/c i don't have a symbol for it and only can call it up from terminal
<headrx> Hey all
<lotuspsychje> good morning headrx
<headrx> Morning
<Bilbo0> Anyone on who can answer a few questions about geforce graphic drivers and kernels?
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: feel free to re-ask your issue to the channel please
<Bilbo0>  I get very intermittent times when the graphics go wonky and at the same time my PC freezes up. It was suggested I update my drivers, aside from how to do that, there is also the issue that I could't start my PC for awhile because of a kernel update that for some reason I couldnt revert back for awhile on.
<Bilbo0> I was eventually told that kernel and drivers need to match, but then someone else said they don't
<Bilbo0> I want to make sure Mint still loads after I update my drivers, after finding out HOW to update my drivers
<Bilbo0> also I want to update my kernel without fear of not being able to boot my PC
<nisankhindia> Anyone aware about PPA for Vala package
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: Can you help?
<nisankhindia> What you guys suggest ,, which will be good PPA or source installation for VALA
<romeolopcam> prueba
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: are you on mint?
<Bilbo0> This is ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a please
<lotuspsychje> nisankhindia: we dont really reccomend ppa's here
<Bilbo0> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/SiZDKQ5s
<romeolopcam> hello
<lotuspsychje> Bilbo0: lsb_release -a is missing, and your system is not up to date
<MiguelPeru> what's the best driver to use for netgear wag511 on ubuntu 18.04
<MiguelPeru> it's a pmcica card
<MiguelPeru> is it ath5k
<MiguelPeru> it disconnects me after a minute on the network
<lotuspsychje> MiguelPeru: is your system up to date please?
<MiguelPeru> lotuspsychje, yes sir! I recently updated it
<MiguelPeru> lotuspsychje, that card is 10 years old tho
<MiguelPeru> I tried updating the firmware but no one has written 1 for it
<lotuspsychje> MiguelPeru: did the card work well on another ubuntu version?
<Deihmos> is there a terminal app that will show cpu usage, disk activity and so so on
<Deihmos> similar to windows performance monitor or task manager
<MiguelPeru> lotuspsychje, I tried it in ubuntu 10.04 18.04
<MiguelPeru> both have driver problems
<MiguelPeru> I first tried it in 2010 then years later I don't think the card is broko
<quadrathoch2_> Deihmos: most people use htop
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | MiguelPeru check here maybe
<ubottu> MiguelPeru check here maybe: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> MiguelPeru: if your card is so old, maybe you could file a new !bug or affect to an existing bug
<lotuspsychje> MiguelPeru: but the older hardware gets, the less effort will be taken, drivers might get out of linux-firmware too
<MiguelPeru> what linux firmware would be for mine?
<MiguelPeru> wag511
<lotuspsychje> MiguelPeru: sudo lshw -C network, and check driver=
<liveoverflow> hello
<liveoverflow> anyone there?
<dspmi> hey
<liveoverflow> dpsmi: How are things?
<MiguelPeru> lotuspsychje, mine says qualcomm atheros
<Deihmos> quadrathoch2_: thanks. I have that
<quadrathoch2_> Deihmos: no problem
<Iolo> I just tried my first installation of Ubuntu with secure boot enabled. I get as far as the mokmanager, but there's no indication of what I'm actually supposed to enroll. What am I meant to do here?
<dspmi> not too bad@liveoverflow
<MiguelPeru> lotuspsychje, driver is ath5k
<ducasse> Iolo: if you want to use out-of-tree modules, disable validation
<MiguelPeru> lotuspsychje, kernel driver in use ath5k and kernel module also says ath5k
<MiguelPeru> I'll be back
<oldguy> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "cosmic" 18.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4310U CPU @ 2.00GHz (1.65GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.2 GiB Total (14.3 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 383.3 GB / 968.0 GB (584.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller • Uptime: 59m 43s
<ducasse> oldguy: please don't do that here
<Deihmos> anyone use powertop?
<Iolo> ducasse, I don't know what that means. I only enabled third-party firmware in the installer wizard, and the wizard told me to enter a password, and that I would have to do something to enabled the third-party firmware after rebooting. This doesn't seem to imply disabling anything.
<ducasse> Iolo: there should be an entry about validation, where you can disable it. i don't remember what it's called.
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq. as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/ i can dig at the two dns's manually.
<ducasse> Iolo: if you can't find it, can you take a picture of the screen?
<Iolo> ducasse, sure, give me a minute. I'll also mention that the wiki also doesn't say anything about validation. It only talks about selecting "Enroll MOK", being shown a fingerprint of the certificate to enroll, and confirming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<ducasse> Iolo: that's probably to enroll your own key for signing modules yourself
<Iolo> ducasse, "while the system is being installed, a new MOK is automatically generated without further user interaction".
<Iolo> But it never tells me what the MOK is called so that I can enroll it in the mokmanager
<ducasse> Iolo: hmmm. what happens if you choose "enroll mok"?
<talin> hello. i am used to dbeian, but i'm trying ubuntu. i am looking for teh simplest way of making a "minimal install", since i'm not comfortable with gnome
<talin> should i install ubuntu-server rather than desktop, then?
<talin> i want to use just blackbox
<ducasse> talin: that is one option
<serard> talin, perhaps xvfb can be of help
<epinhead> hi all.... i am having an issue where if i try and go into any of my settings (top right of the ubuntu screen) that it logs me out and takes me back to ubuntu login
<epinhead> also it keeps giving me error that my network wont connect (ethernet)
<epinhead> right now it says my wired connection is off.... and no wifi...
<epinhead> im totally lost..
<epinhead> hi all.... i am having an issue where if i try and go into any of my settings (top right of the ubuntu screen) that it logs me out and takes me back to ubuntu login
<epinhead> right now it says my wired connection is off.... and no wifi...
<epinhead> sorry if i am repeating im not sure if messagrs arecomign throuigh
<Iolo> ducasse, crisis averted. I reinstalled to get back to the mokmanager, and then mokmanager offered "key 0" for enrollment.
<Iolo> I have no idea what I did differently, but I know I'm glad to be done with this. Thanks for the help!
<ducasse> Iolo: right, then you should be good :)
<leli666> hey
<leli666> what's up guys
<badSophia> hello how can i install apach server on ubuntu?
<ducasse> badSophia: sudo apt install apache2
<badSophia> ah thanks ducasse  :)
<badSophia> there is no apache3?
<badSophia> ducasse: ?
<ducasse> i didn't say 3
<afancy> Could anybody help me here? thanks https://pastebin.com/DpvFfsCY
<lotuspsychje> afancy: try nmap -PN -sV your-ip
<lotuspsychje> afancy: there's also a difference scanning internal ip vs your external ip adress
<afancy> lotuspsychje: but i already added "-A INPUT -i enp2s0 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 3306,8086,8883 -j ACCEPT" in my iptables
<lotuspsychje> afancy: try it as a test please
<lotuspsychje> afancy: ok, thats your internal ip, now try external please?
<lotuspsychje> afancy: seems like not recognized port indeed
<afancy> lotuspsychje: yes.
<lotuspsychje> afancy: sure its running properly?
<lotuspsychje> afancy: maybe a reboot?
<afancy> I run the docker
<afancy> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/RJVLsLpc I have already the docker, but it is same.
<afancy> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/TWzkZxhP
<afancy> You could see i entered the docker container. It is running
<neurre> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome neurre
<neurre> how can I make the dock auto-hide?
<lotuspsychje> neurre: dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> neurre: and look for the value dock-fixed (ON-OFF)
<neurre> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<neurre> why do we have to have dconf-editor and gnome-tweaks and settings..
<neurre> should have all these in settings
<lotuspsychje> neurre: make a !bug wishlist if you like, and ill help affecting it
<quadrathoch2_> neurre: well you can also change that in gnome-tweaks so it’s graphical (as far as I can remember (in the Ubuntu dock options)
<neurre> should get some work done right now instead, but yeah, I will do one fine day
<neurre> quadrathoch2_, In gnome-tweaks it says ubuntu-dock is off
<neurre> and I do not find anything more about dock
<lotuspsychje> quadrathoch2_: yeah gnome-tweaks only shows extensions enable/disable dock
<neurre> meanwhile, dconf-editor had the fixed entry and it did work
<quadrathoch2_> oh are we talking about the topbar?
<neurre> even though tweak says ubuntu dock is off.. I wonder what that means
<lotuspsychje> quadrathoch2_: no, the dock with icons
<neurre> I mean the dock, its on the left, with app icons
<quadrathoch2_> bla, that sucks
<neurre> works well enough for me
<neurre> I just want it to be hidden by default
<lotuspsychje> glad it helped neurre
<quadrathoch2_> yeah, the last time I used gnome it worked that way (afaik)
<lotuspsychje> neurre: if you make it a !bug ill ask to make it a wishlist, ubuntu-bug yourpackage
<neurre> what is this !bug thing? some irc bot command?
<lotuspsychje> neurre: no, from a terminal you can easy create the bug
<neurre> ah okay
<neurre> i did not know that
<lotuspsychje> neurre: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock
<neurre> i dont know if i have ubuntu one account or not..
<lotuspsychje> neurre: you can easy create one
<neurre> not really - it complained I already had one :P
<neurre> Now this is confusing
<neurre> Settings has Dock, and auto-hide in it
<neurre> I thought it wasnt there before
<lotuspsychje> neurre: ah yeah indeed
<neurre> There does not seem to be button to cancel bug submission
<neurre> I just dont submit it
<lotuspsychje> yep
<neurre> but thanks, its good to know ubuntu-bug too :)
<neurre> now something completely different.. laptop recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> neurre: pretty usefull right
<lotuspsychje> neurre: most laptops will work under ubuntu, perhaps just avoid some chipsets like realtek, broadcom
<neurre> I've used Dell XPS 15 9560, and it is pretty nice
<neurre> bluetooth sucks though
<ne2k> any suggestions on how to debug XF86AudioPlay no longer working with Spotify on Ubuntu xenial? if I send the org.mrpis.MediaPLayer2.Player.PlayPause command, it controls spotify, and if I run xev, the key is creating the event, and if I click on the play pause button in the "media" menu, it works
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is possible to start ubuntu-18.04-dvd with wayland?
<Kali_Yuga> Hello, My mom is used to plain ubuntu on an older laptop, I have helped her over the phone to install the next lts release since she has been using 14.04 for many years now without many problems. She installed 18.04, but just after boot, the system eats up over 50% of her memory (she has 4GB). did Ubuntu really get that heavy and why? will the battery life decrease because of it? why did it seemingly
<Kali_Yuga> become so unpleasantly bloated and heavy?
<Kali_Yuga> It apparently uses more Ram than the KDE desktop now, which has actually become much lighter instead of heavier
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: ubuntu-desktop with gnome had gotten heavy indeed
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: maybe consider another flavor or DE
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Kali_Yuga
<ubottu> Kali_Yuga: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: i think 8gig ram would be better to get gnome workable
<ne2k> Kali_Yuga, what is actually using the RAM, though? and has there been a detrimental effect on performance?
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: yes I thought of that, but since she doesn't know much and was so used to the unity experience over many years, I really didn't want to take that away from her because she would have problems getting used to different stuff...
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: unity is still installable on 18.04 also if you want
<guiverc> Kali_Yuga, which DE(sktop) is best for someone is a personal thing, but MATE is in my opinion a pretty good choice; it contains a Mutiny (Unity like choice) that may suit, and is slightly lighter than GNOME...  just a FYI
<Kali_Yuga> ne2k: No performance is actually fine as far as I know, just uses a lot of Ram
<ne2k> Kali_Yuga, it might just be cacheing stuff. what is the output of "free"
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: you can also tweak a bit if you like: install preload, disable unwanted services,clean system with bleachbit, install lighter apps
<ne2k> running indicator-sound-service in the foreground, I think I might have a lead: (process:26322): indicator-sound-WARNING **: accounts-service-access.vala:205: unable to sync last running player spotify.desktop to AccountsService: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: No such interface 'com.ubuntu.AccountsService.Sound'
<Kali_Yuga> ne2k: sry but I can't get that right know. lotuspsychje, but it's not actually beeing maintained by ubuntu as far as I know. but I could consider doing that
<Kali_Yuga> guiverc: No I dont think we want Mate but thanks for the suggestion.
<guiverc> Kali_Yuga, fyi:  unity for 18.04 is a community desktop, so is maintained by the community like xfce (xubuntu), mate, lxqt or any other flavor...  It's just no longer supported by Canonical
<aqd> why does 18.04 desktop freeze when I copy large files on SSD? never had problem with 16.x or on windows, same hardware same disks
<aqd> I have dirty ratio to 10% and IO scheduler to deadline, but same problem
<ne2k> https://pastebin.com/BDpnrTzT I get this error on the dbus-monitor when I press the play/pause key.
<Kali_Yuga> guiverc: Yes but I'm not sure yet if I want to go that route... The new gnome desktop does have a lot of improvements compared to the old unity. It's just way to heavy now IMO and seems OP to her needs. especially that it's heavier than KDE which I think is weird.
<userb1-12> -12
<userb1-12> shade
<userb1-12> tsifsa
<Rouner> Hey, my sis 190 net card can’t drive, Ubuntu 14.04 server i386
<Rouner> Who have the driver file? thanks
<guiverc> Kali_Yuga, Qt4 was heavy, far heavier than GTK+2.  GTK+3 is heavier than gtk+2 which has made gnome, mate & xfce (as it continues to move) heavier; but KDE is far lighter... LXDE (GTK+2) is now ~dead; Lubuntu have moved to LXQt (it's lighter)...  MATE originally was gnome2 like, but no longer, with easy change of look/feel in tweaks (which is where Mutiny is one option) - why I suggested it (I don't use it myself; it's still GTK+3 so
<guiverc> good for gnome or consistent apps to older ubuntu) - DE choice is personal
<aqd> uh, the gnome 3 desktop has terrible performance with VDPAQ + compositing
<aqd> on nvidia at least. unity/compiz was bad enough. i gave up and go back to xfce
<Dreaman> nikolov@xubuntu-ivan:~$ uname -a
<Dreaman> Linux xubuntu-ivan 5.0.0-050000rc4-generic #201901272036 SMP Mon Jan 28 01:38:37 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dreaman> nikolov@xubuntu-ivan:~$
<Dreaman>   aqd :)
<aqd> :)
<aqd> xfce's 2d compositor still works well, little overhead for HW video playback and also games
<lotuspsychje> discussions in #ubuntu-discuss please
<Kali_Yuga> guiverc: well, basically I'm making the choice since she doesn't know. So back then, I chose what I thought would be the easiest one. clicking on the left dock to open a program seems fairly easy. thats why I went with that. I tried Mate in a VM few years back and I ran into too many bugs. thats why I wouldn't want to use it or giving it to anyone. And lxde I only put on machines that really need the
<Kali_Yuga> lightweightiness to operate.
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: install 18.04 minimal, place the dock left and you got a unity look-a-like
<janat08> Can you backup LVM snapshots to backup, and does it make recovery of broken linux a 100% with corrupted fs say
<blackflow> janat08: lvm snapshots are just (temporary) freezes of the fs, so you can copy it elsewhere atomically, with something like rsync for example.
<__raven__> hello
<janat08> blackflow: what about fs problems resilience?
<janat08> witht he snapshots
<__raven__> does anyone know something about tcp port 4242 and 8042 associated with files "accerciser.svg" and "abiword.svg"
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: the dock in 18.04 was already on the left and since she has everything installed already I'm trying not to reinstall everything over again. Was hoping for like minor tweaks to get ram usage down or something to make it a little better so she can work with that.
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: i suggested a few things to tweak already you can try
<blackflow> janat08: lvm snapshots are not the kind of CoW snapshots you have in btrfs or zfs. they have nothing to do with fs resilience.
<janat08> i meant if FS is not repairable
<blackflow> janat08: again, LVM snapshots are just freezes in the filesystem. the "snapshot" volume then keeps on taking _changes_ to the fs, so you can copy off the source atomically.
<blackflow> janat08: so what you SHOULD be asking is:   are the backups you made by copying data elsewhere, okay to restore data in case of primary fs failure.
<noals> hi, got some problem installing ubuntu, well actually it is installed but if i restart my computer it wont boot but grub isn't installed or something and im not even sure i can install anything at all, i don't know what to do
<noals> because grub isn't installed*
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: yes thank you and I will try those suggestions and hope for the best :P
<noals> i had a previous version of ubuntu on a partition that i booted manually using my bios, i just wanted to do a clean install and grub failed to install with the new install so im stuck
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: If it will get to bothersome, I probably won't get around choosing a new DE :(
<Kali_Yuga> noals: Do you have an UEFI or a Bios?
<benjaoming> Hi all, after upgrades on Ubuntu 18.04, I started to experience that the screen lock or display manager (gdm) have gone insane. Screen lock doesn't work (reveals the actual screen, partly locked), I can run "gnome-shell --replace" to make things go back to normal after CTRL+ALT+F1 to log back in to existing session. Wondering if this is happening to others? Any hints to an existing bug report?
<noals> i dont know what a uefi is but i have a bios. i use 4 harddrives, 1 for windows, 2 for backup kinda and the 3rd is partitionned so a part of it is ntfs and the others partitions are ext4 and swap for ubuntu
<noals> i dont know what a uefi is but i have a bios. i use 4 harddrives, 1 for windows, 2 for backup kinda and the 3rd is partitionned so a part of it is ntfs and the others partitions are ext4 and swap for ubuntu Kali_Yuga
<noals> Kali_Yuga:  im using ubuntu actualy i use a firefox irc client but if i restart the partition with ubuntu wont boot, i just reinstalled with the dvd
<blackflow> noals: with 4 physical drives in the system did you select the correct one to put grub on?
<noals> blackflow:  yes i did,   Kali_Yuga  my bad i have an uefi, i just checked on the net what it was
<blackflow> noals: and how are you selecting what to boot into, via BIOS boot option?
<blackflow> oh EFI, yeah, I'm out :)
<noals> Kali_Yuga: i know there is a secure boot problem incompatibility but grub isnt installed i think
<noals> blackflow:  i select the hardrive manually
<Kali_Yuga> noals: You mentioned having a second windows partition?
<noals> blackflow: i do that because i use windows usually so it boot on windows and when i want to boot on ubuntu i use my "uefi" lol
<noals> Kali_Yuga:  yes i use windows usually
<Kali_Yuga> noals: It could be that windows is preventing grub from showing up. do you use windows 10?
<Kali_Yuga> I had an issue with that once
<noals> Kali_Yuga: no i use windows 7 but i had a error message while installing ubuntu telling me that grubpackage something failed to install
<noals> Kali_Yuga: so i guess it wasnt installed well but because of this bug, im not even sure i have admin access to my installation, it doesnt seem i can install anything, im a bit confuse
<Kali_Yuga> noals: oh that would explain things
<Kali_Yuga> noals: are you still able to boot windows ?
<noals> Kali_Yuga: yes
<noals> Kali_Yuga: it doesnt boot on the same hd,   i have   hd1/windows  hd2/ntfs  hd3/ntfs   hd4/ntfs/ext4/swap
<noals> Kali_Yuga: so when i wxant to use ubuntu i just select my hd4 with my uefi and it boot on ubuntu but it seems hard without grub lol
<Kali_Yuga> noals: If you just did the install, the best solution would be actually to wipe and reinstall
<noals> Kali_Yuga: u just did it
<noals> Kali_Yuga: i*
<afx_> Hello everyone! I just updated my system to linux 4.15.0.44 (Ubuntu 18.04) and now with a dual screen setup whenever I am changing my display settings so that my 2nd monitor is on top of the other (stacked mode) my laptop crashes and both screens turn off !Any ideas please?
<noals> Kali_Yuga:  thats why i ask for help because if i restart i will have to install again to access it
<Kali_Yuga> noals: Is reinstalling not an option?
<noals> Kali_Yuga: i just did it so its kinda pointless, thats the second time i did and first time i also formated the partition for ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> noals: did you check your image for errors?
<noals> Kali_Yuga: no i didnt
<TJ-> afx_: have you confirmed the issue is specific to the -44 kernel but booting to an older kernel (from the GRUb boot menu Advanced sub-menu) ?
<Kali_Yuga> noals: also check the md5sum of you image you used and check the image for errors when booting. then you can be sure it's not the image itself
<Kali_Yuga> your*
<TJ-> noals: what is the make/model of the PC (or motherboard) ?
<noals> Kali_Yuga:  i try to install boot-repair  or something it would be weird that everything is fine but just grub
<afx_> TJ-, let me check. ill restart
<noals> TJ-: euh... maximus VII ranger or something, i dont remember well
<TJ-> noals: it is possible GRUB cannot install due to the boot-mode and existing partitioning of the installation device (e.g. nowhere for GRUB to write its core image)
<TJ-> noals: the reason I ask about make/model is some have bugs in UEFI firmware that require additional work, too
<noals> Kali_Yuga: TJ-  i dont know maybe kali is right because i have errors with the libc-bin package, i cant install things because of that
<Kali_Yuga> noals: boot repair as far as I know only works with Bios and not for efi systems, but I could be wrong. so I wouldn't recommend it
<noals> TJ-: it was working fine with a previous version of ubuntu, i just wanted to do a clean install with the last version but here i am
<TJ-> noals: are you able to boot the broken PC using the Ubuntu desktop installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode? In which case we can investigate and most likely fix it
<noals> TJ-:  i am actually using ubuntu right now, i just installed it, it's just that if i restart and boot on my partition i will have a "no system" error so yes, pease help me while im on ubuntu ^^
<noals> TJ-: ubuntu is installed and i took of the dvd and checked im using the right partition but i dont know much more about it, i just search what i can on google ^^;
<TJ-> noals: You're using the Ubuntu installation that is broken, or another installation?
<noals> TJ-: the broken one but i dont know to which point it is broken, if i only need a boot sector or if everything is fucked up
<TJ-> noals: oh... do you mean you're using the Live Try Ubuntu right now?
<TJ-> noals: I'm trying to figure out how you're using an installed image if it won't boot :D
<noals> TJ-: no, i installed with the dvd, and so ubuntu is running but i cant boot again if i restart, i have to resinstall again if i want to use it or use the live fonction
<TJ-> noals: So it's running the live image from the installer. Open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and do "sudo apt install pastebinit" to start with so we can collect information
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq. as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/ i can dig at the two dns's manually.
<TJ-> noals: once you've done that, do "pastebinit <( cat /etc/cmdline /etc/issue; lsblk; sudo blkid; ls -latr /target )"
<noals> TJ-:  i guess it's really broken, i cant install anything, each time i have a libc-bin error
<noals> TJ-:  installed libc-bin package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 135
<afx_> TJ-, Linux 4.5.0-43 work fine. -44 crash after login with 2nd monitor attached . I am on -44 now without the 2nd display
<noals> TJ-: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TJ-> !bug | afx_ Can you report a bug against 'linux' package for that
<ubottu> afx_ Can you report a bug against 'linux' package for that: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<noals> TJ-:  but i can pastebin using internet , i can use firefox so if u need other info i can paste them like that
<TJ-> afx_: looks like a regression due to some CVE fixes; with a bug report we can get the kernel/security team to look at it
<TJ-> noals: OK, lets start with the report from "cat /proc/cmdline; lsblk"
<afx_> I will report the bug TJ- . Is there anything else I can do about this ?
<afx_> at least boot into -43 for example?
<noals> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/6enHPgmr
<afx_> brb need to restart
<TJ-> afx_: you could also set the -43 as the default for now so it always boots to that, by editing /etc/default/grub and setting the "GRUB_DEFAULT= apprpriately
<TJ-> noals: Right, so currently you're using the 'Try Ubuntu' live environment. If you're experiencing errors with that it is most likely the installer image on the USB is corrupted, and if that is the case, may be why GRUB fails to install
<noals> TJ-: oh ok, so i check if all files are good or i make another dvd ?
<TJ-> noals: I seem to recall there's a boot-time option of the installer to 'check for defects' which would be my 1st suggestion
<TJ-> noals: if that does report problems then you need to check the ISO image you've downloaded by comparing its checksum against that published on the download web page
<noals> TJ-:  Kali_Yuga   yes, kali_yuga told it to me too so i guess i dont have much choices, i will check that and if there is a problem i will try to make me another dvd without defect
<TJ-> noals: if the downloaded image is fine but the USB/DVD isn't then re-write it
<noals> TJ-: oh thx you, i will
<noals> ok*
<TJ-> noals: I thought you were using a USB to install from but I see it is a DVD
<noals> TJ-: yes i just burn one from time to time, wish me luck ^^
<noals> cya
<_afx_> TJ-, sorry to bother but need some advise. Should I change the /etc/default/grub file so that it boots to -43 instead of -44 ?
<TJ-> _afx_: It'll save you some messing about at boot-time :)
<_afx_> and wait for next kernel update then TJ-  ?
<lotuspsychje> _afx_: to fasten the bug process you can do a few things, find more users affected and try testing yourself already, share bug url to the channel,..
<TJ-> _afx_: If you do "grep menuentry_id_option /boot/grub/grub.cfg" you can identify the correct 'menuentry_id' required to add
<_afx_> lotuspsychje, ok will search for it
<_afx_> let me check TJ-
<_afx_> TJ-, requeired to add, where ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TJ-> _afx_: let me give you an example from my system. Using the command I just gave I identify the menuentry line I want as default (I don't have the -43 kernel installed so in my example I have to use -44!)
<TJ-> _afx_:  menuentry 'Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, with Linux 4.15.0-44-lowlatency' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.15.0-44-lowlatency-advanced-50e85da8-68c7-4a55-be02-d8a5a2f9b6d3'  <-- so here the id is "gnulinux-4.15.0-44-lowlatency-advanced-50e85da8-68c7-4a55-be02-d8a5a2f9b6d3" so in /etc/default/grub I'd edit GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to become
<TJ-> GRUB_DEFAULT="gnulinux-4.15.0-44-lowlatency-advanced-50e85da8-68c7-4a55-be02-d8a5a2f9b6d3" then I'd do "sudo update-grub"
<_afx_> TJ-, so should I give the entire string and not an index ?
<_afx_> like "2>0"
<TJ-> _afx_: you can do "2>0" but if there's an update that might end up booting the wrong entry
<iomari> greetings, will installing enlightenment conflict with my kubuntu installtion?
<_afx_> TJ-, will I still get the grub menu ?
<lotuspsychje> iomari: at login window you can choose kde or enlightment after install
<_afx_> I will do it your way but would lke to know if the menu will still be available
<TJ-> _afx_: this is setting the default, so you can always get to the GRUB menu by tapping Esc key, but if you don't tap it'll boot the GRUB_DEFAULT entry
<_afx_> also what package should I enter for ubuntu-bug?
<_afx_> TJ-, ok got it
<iomari> lotuspsychje: I'm aware of that, I'm talking about library conflicts.
<TJ-> _afx_: package = "linux"
<_afx_> so ubuntu-bug linux  ?
<TJ-> _afx_: Yes
<_afx_> ok TJ-
<TJ-> _afx_: let us know the bug report # afterwards so I can follow up on it
<noals> TJ-: i checked the dvd, it didnt find any errors so im not sure why it failed to install grub through i also checked my bios, i have the secure boot for uefi windows support enabled
<lotuspsychje> iomari: i did install enlightment a few times without issues, tested on several ubuntu versions
<iomari> lotuspsychje: thanks. How did you like it?
<_afx_> hmmm do I have to boot to -44 to fill that bug report TJ- ?
<lotuspsychje> iomari: i always was a fan of enlightment for its weirdness, but last time i tested had a bit buggy feeling
<lotuspsychje> iomari: one way to findout, install :p
<TJ-> noals: That is strange, because when the installer environment was running it was reporting problems with "libc-bin" so something must be wrong
<iomari> lotuspsychje: which version?
<iomari> was buggy?
<n3tburst> i can't get usb and ethernet to work on thunderbolt dock. only display port outputs work. any suggestions? paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XR5Ky2sRQW/
<lotuspsychje> !info e17 | iomari
<ubottu> iomari: e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6-1.1 (bionic), package size 1790 kB, installed size 6463 kB
<TJ-> _afx_: no, don't worry about that but if you are able to that would help the bug triage because they can see the actual logs
<noals> TJ-: yes, bah i will do as you say before, i will download a new image and do the checksum its just that i fear it will be a loss of time, i hope not, cya
<iomari> lotuspsychje: isn't e19 out?
<TJ-> noals: don't need to redownload, just check the .iso image you have already
<_afx_> will do cause currently the package is linux-image-4.15.0.-43
<noals> TJ-: i just reinstalled windows as well so i need to redownload ^^
<TJ-> noals: if that is OK then you know the issue is something to do with the system when it is executing, rather than anything on the media
<_afx_> ok let me restart
<noals> TJ-: yeah thats why its weird since it worked before, dunno what 's wrong
<TJ-> noals: ahhh, are you implying you've no longer got the ISO file around to check?
<lotuspsychje> iomari: i only tested e17 from the official repos
<iomari> ok. "F" it. I'm going for it.
<noals> TJ-: i did the live check with the dvd but thats ok , it shouldnt take long to redownload
<_afx_> TJ-, shall the GRUB_DEFAULT string be in double quotes  ?
<TJ-> noals: OK :)
<_afx_> or is it automatically parsed
<noals> TJ-: 8,4Mo/s ^^
<_afx_> this gnulinux-4.15.0-43-generic-advanced-9354306a-00ba-43a3-85ce-209a58d47604 for example
<noals> TJ-:  and going up lol
<_afx_> TJ-, nvm found out that it shall not be in quotes
<TJ-> _afx_: strings can be in or out of quotes if they do not contain spaces. We usually use quotes for consistency
<_afx_> or not ? :) Your examples is with quotes
<_afx_> ok TJ-
<TJ-> _afx_: update-grub actually 'executes' (sources) the file as a regular shell script so all Bash rules apply to its interpretation
<_afx_> ok got it !
<_afx_> brb I am going to reboot now
<noals> TJ-: checksum is good, i will reburn it i guess
<alina-malina__> i am having issues with my armbian image, how can i clone it for sure from ubuntu so when i recover i not lose my .irssi configuration files and all files that i am unable to access while its mounted?
<alina-malina__> so after upgrading image i am not able to connect via ssh, the port is closed when i scan with nmam
<noals> TJ-: got the new dvd, i will try to install again, just a question, when you select the partition and the root for it "/" is enough right ? i dont need "/boot" or soemthing else right ?
<noals> TJ-: and what about my secure boot ? can i left it like tat so i can continu booting on windows by default ?
<qwebirc38549> Hi, I have a question about boot repair not working
<gigirock> qwebirc38549, put the question on table...............
<qwebirc38549> After instaling Ubuntu via usb I can no longer boot to partitioned hard drive.  Boot-repair did not solve issue.  I can see my disk partitions when I boot with usb.  They show up as being unmounted.
<gigirock> noals, please , you better prepare your bios system to get ubuntu: disable secure boot and fast boot in win10 , then starting ubuntu from dvd or in windows preare at least 10Gb of disk space to get ubuntu in, then when you have a / "root" partition then you are asked where you want to install the boot , and you will specify the 'device' and not the partition
<gigirock> qwebirc38549, is this a win10 multisystem ?
<qwebirc38549> gigirock, C drive is win 10, E drive shows Ubuntu
<noals> gigirock: i use win7, its because i had a problem with grub not installing with the dvd, if i disable the secure boot and fast boot, will i still be able to boot on windows ? and yes we must select the device but it ask also a mounting ponit of something so i put "/" only but i was wondering if something else is better i guess it's pointless to make it a directory that isnt the root one
<blackflow> 10G might a tad insufficient for Ubuntu desktop. the installation would fit, but you'd be left with little space for ~/
<afx_> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813769 in linux (Ubuntu) "System crash with dual monitor setup" [Undecided,New]
<gigirock> qwebirc38549, you need a boot-repair usb key that is uefi compliant, so boot from there and then try boot repair... if you already done that, so refer to 'win10 boot repair' commands , but you need a windows usb key to boot from
<visone> howdy
<wangata> hello can anyone help me with a question about graficcardinstallation for ubuntu and debian...
<ghostnik11> TJ-, guess what the main problem with the sound and the module was for the pulseaudio not working properly on my device
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, i needed to go to the daemon.conf and uncomment realtime scheduling = no
<wangata> i cant install my nvidia carf 970 atm... because i had an dependence trouble each step...
<ghostnik11> TJ-, lotuspsychje after it started to work, it would suddenly stop but i just needed to do that, take away the semicolon and put no instead of yes. now i can control sound fully with fn keys and all that.
<Ool> Hi , what's the default terminal in KDE ?
<phazon> Ool: Konsole
<Ool> thanks phazon it was not installed (netinstall - Kubuntu-full), did you know the shortcut too ?
<gigirock> noals, if you have win7 then is not mandatory to have secure boot , fast boot is not a feature of the win7 os.
<gigirock> noals, if you prepare a empty space disk about 15G, the you will install ubuntu in there, then you specify you want to install grub on 'device' NOT the partition , at the end you will select ubuntu/windows from the grub menu
<gigirock> blackflow, i add 5Gb ;
<qwebirc38549> My partitions show up as being Not Mounted.  Is that why I am only able to boot using usb with Ubuntu instal pkg?
<phazon> Ool: not sure about shortcuts, as i havent used KDE since the late 90s / early 2000s; maybe ask in #kubuntu
<TJ-> afx_: looks like you're not alone; your bug marked as a duplicate
<coconut> Ool: shortcut?
<gigirock> qwebirc38549, maybe , or your win10 disk is crypted
<zooper> TJ- afx_: that was me :)
<Ool> phazon: My last use was with mandrake/driva , I 'm just installing this computer for someelse:) coconut yes like crtl+alt+T in gnome
<afx_> zooper, does your system freeze ?
<Ool> but not very important
<phazon> Ool: mine was Caldera OpenLinux
<coconut> oh i don't know that
<Ool> shift + crtl + T ork :)
<zooper> afx_: well, my machine responds to ping, so it isn't a complete freeze, but the screen turns blank and i have to do a hard reset of the machine to be able to use the laptop again
<Ool> work*
<qwebirc38549> I wonder if I should just try to mount partitions from command as I do not have a win 10 disk.
<sachin1> hello
<Ool> phazon: I remember open caldera 3 when arrived webmin :P
<phazon> Ool: cool. i was gonna suggest the "run" dialog thing with alt+F2 but you got it sorted out :)
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: what happens when you try to boot?
<sachin1> i don't know how to change,can you suggest how?
<phazon> Ool: i only played with caldera 2.X release; not sure if it was 2.3 or 2.8... been a long time
<TJ-> afx_: zooper good news, there were only 3 changes to the i915 driver between -43 and -44 so we should be able to quickly figure out which one causes it
<sachin1> ok
<afx_> TJ-, nice :)
<afx_> zooper, same here
<zooper> TJ-: sounds good! was a colleague of mine who create the report but since it affected me as well i kept an eye on it
<qwebirc38549> When I try to boot without usb I get stuck in BIOS page.  Can't see disk partitions,
<TJ-> afx_: zooper I'm adding to the report and have made the title more specific
<zooper> TJ-: champ!
<afx_> TJ-, can you please indicate where the problem is from my log , so that I can check for future problems?
<gigirock> !info boot-repait
<gigirock> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repait does not exist in bionic
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> afx_: If it causes a hard lock-up I suspect the log will never receive the reports
<TJ-> afx_: subscribe to the master bug report and you'll get notified as progress is made
<qwebirc38549> Launch EFI Shell from filesustem device is an option, not sure if I should try it
<phazon> Ool: Helio got ancient KDE 1.1, 2 and 3 building and working again so I might play with those for nostalgia sake.  little rough around the edes but still better than gnome ;-D
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: are you in the live usb right now?
<qwebirc38549> Not in live usb at this time
<gigirock> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<afx_> thank you TJ-
<gigirock> !bootrepair | qwebirc38549
<ubottu> qwebirc38549: please see above
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: boot into it and come back here
<qwebirc38549> I tried the Boot-Repair with no success.
<EriC^^> nvrmnd boot-repair
<qwebirc38549> Have now booted with Ubuntu instal USB (live?)
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: great! type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: paste the link it gives you here (it's a terminal -> web pastebin utility)
<qwebirc38549> sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.comm 9999 -> Name or service not known
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38549: an m too much
<lotuspsychje> .com
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: you had a typo, termbin.com  not .comm
<qwebirc38549> tried both .com and .comm, same result.  Maybe I have to do something first
<qwebirc38549> I have booted with usb and am in Ubuntu using terminal
<qwebirc38549> From here I can see my disk and partitions
<qwebirc38549> But termbin.com doesnt seem to work
<cryptodan> qwebirc38549: you have a dns issue with your network as its not finding the address replace termbin.com with 5.39.93.71
<noals> it's working, thx for the help. i guess it was just the secure boot that was messing with the installation.
<lotuspsychje> tnx for the feedback noals
<noals> nop, cya ^^
<qwebirc38549> sudo parted -ls | nc 5.39.93.71  seems to have connected
<caroga> lotuspsychje, I just booted my system with acpi=off in the kernel params and the problem exists. I don't know if you remember me, but I'm trying to find a solution to my touchpad not working.
<qwebirc38549> sudo parted -ls | nc 5.39.93.71  seems to have connected, I get a bunch of usage: nc info
<lotuspsychje> caroga: have you been able to update your bios to latest?
<caroga> lotuspsychje, yes, it already was to the latest version available.
<cryptodan> qwebirc38549: you also need the port number 9999
<lotuspsychje> caroga: did we make a bug # for you?
<caroga> lotuspsychje, nope :)
<lotuspsychje> caroga: could you make one please? ubuntu-bug linux
<qwebirc38549> cryptodan, do I add port 9999 to end of terminal string? ie. .5.39.93.71 9999?
<cryptodan> yes qwebirc38549
<caroga> lotuspsychje, working on it
<lotuspsychje> caroga: after that, apport will transfer you to launchpad, where you can add a title and your bug story
<lotuspsychje> caroga: feel free to share the bug id to the channel after okay
<caroga> lotuspsychje, will do, thanks!
<qwebirc38549> cryptodan, sudo parted -ls | nc .5.39.93.71 9999 gives me new command line
<qwebirc38549> cryptodan, sudo parted -ls | nc .5.39.93.71 9999 gives me new command line
<qwebirc38549> cryptodan, sudo parted -ls | nc .5.39.93.71 9999 gives me new command line
<cryptodan> qwebirc38549: it should produce a link
<lotuspsychje> !pastebin | qwebirc38549 another method
<ubottu> qwebirc38549 another method: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc38549> cryptodan, lotuspsychje, ubottu,  will login from affected computer querie from there.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38549: did you sit on antoher computer?
<sachin> how to install codeblock?
<qwebirc38549> lotuspsychje, yes, did search from a connected computer
<lotuspsychje> !info codeblocks | sachin this?
<ubottu> sachin this?: codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 16.01+dfsg-2.1 (bionic), package size 1929 kB, installed size 6876 kB
<sachin> yes, how to install on ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<caroga> lotuspsychje, I found some related bug actually, will take a look into that first.
<lotuspsychje> sachin: sudo apt install codeblocks
<lotuspsychje> caroga: can you hand us that bug id?
<sachin> lotuspsychje: Thank you very much for your kind support.
<caroga> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717931 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unknown Keycode for Touchpad toggle" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lotuspsychje> thats what the channel is for sachin ; )
<lotuspsychje> caroga: bug is old & invalid, better file a new one for your machine/kernel
<caroga> lotuspsychje, understood. Will try adding the kernel line as described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717931/comments/21
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717931 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unknown Keycode for Touchpad toggle" [Undecided,Invalid]
<caroga> after that i will upload bug
<EriC^^> qwebirc38549: can you pastebin the stuff from "sudo parted -ls" in http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<lotuspsychje> good idea caroga
<caroga> lotuspsychje, just to be clear, I can edit /etc/default/grub and add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT right ?
<lotuspsychje> !kernelparm | caroga
<ubottu> caroga: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<caroga> ow yeah, I need to reboot anyway xD
<caroga> brb!
<MJCD> Hey
<MJCD> i'm trying to set up xorg+fluxbox on a server build
<MJCD> oh and lightdm
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: join #ubuntu-server please
<MJCD> i've gotten it to give me a graphical login screen
<MJCD> but it says session failed
<MJCD> or failed to start session
<caroga> lotuspsychje, doesnt work. too bad :(
<lotuspsychje> caroga: allright, tnx for trying anyway, things you can add in your own bug
<cmrabet> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome cmrabet what can we do for you?
<cmrabet> Running 18 on a Lenovo Laptop and Dockstation with 2 external monitors, one in portrait mode. Today this stopped working, as soon as I close the lid of the laptop, the two screens loose signal, and Ubuntu hangs. The only solution is to reboot. This setup has been working fine for months, and today it stopped. My system is up to date, I even replaced the dockstation, still the same results. Any idea how I can troublehoot this? Thanks.
<TJ-> afx zooper  There's a test kernel being prepared so watch the bug report for updates
<lotuspsychje> cmrabet: bios up to date?
<cmrabet> lotuspsychje, I didn't change it, it was working before.. why now?
<lotuspsychje> cmrabet: did it happen after the updates to -44 kernel?
<MJCD> aha a third reboot did the trick
<cmrabet> lotuspsychje, when was that update released?
<lotuspsychje> cmrabet: i had them yesterday, you can check your dpkg log perhaps
<cmrabet> lotuspsychje, ok, let me check
<TJ-> cmrabet: known bug in 4.15.0-44 - being worked on
<TJ-> cmrabet: use the -43 kernel for now, see Bug #1813765
<ubottu> bug 1813765 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression/crash in i915 for 4.15.0-44.47" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813765
<cmrabet> TJ-, thanks, how can I revert back to 43?
<TJ-> cmrabet: older kernels are still installed, you can choose them from the GRUB boot menu's Advanced sub-menu at boot-time, or set it as the default (for now) via GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub
<cmrabet> TJ, thanks, I will try that!
<cmrabet> TJ-, my GRUB_DEFAULT is set to 0, does that mean to load the latest one?
<zooper> TJ-: Perfect! Thanks for the update
<caroga> lotuspsychje, what was that package name to display system information on cmd ?
<gigirock> sachin , sudo apt install codeblocks
<gigirock> ops
<TJ-> cmrabet: Yes, you change that option to something like GRUB_DEFAULT="0>2" (unfortunately the GNU web-site is not properly responding right now so I cannot link you to the docs on 'default'
<mrlpbt> hey, anyone else got problems with kernel 4.15.0-44?
<mrlpbt> updated yesterday and after energysaving (monitors off) my notebook didnt wake up again :/
<mrlpbt> now i was go back to 43. here everything is fine.
<cmrabet> TJ-, got you thanks, in my case is 1>2
<TJ-> cmrabet: subscribe to the bug report and there will be test kernels available shortly
<SachinPanday> is ubuntu 16.04 support firewall, how to enable or install it?
<cmrabet> I'm going to reboot now to see if it works, 43
<cmrabet> be back
<cmrabet> thanks
<TJ-> !info ufw | SachinPanday
<ubottu> SachinPanday: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.35-5 (bionic), package size 143 kB, installed size 818 kB
<OerHeks> SachinPanday, install gufw, the gui, and enable it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gufw
<SachinPanday> OerHeks: how?
<SachinPanday> OerHeks: enable?
<OerHeks> SachinPanday, how about looking at that wiki?
<ioria> TJ-, maybe the test kernel already available: do you know this  ?: https://people.canonical.com/~khfeng/lp1813663/
<caroga> lotuspsychje, OerHeks, I'm reporting a bug, should I include the output from inxi -f or does the ubuntu-bug already gather and include that information ?
<SachinPanday> OerHeks: thanks i'm installing using Terminal
<TJ-> ioria: It does look like it, I've linked them
<ioria> oky
<bulletxt> Hi, in ubuntu 16.04 server I have a smb entry like:   //server0   /mnt/p111   cifs   noauto,user,credentials=/opt/datacredential 0 0  . If I use sudo mount  //server0  it works. If I try without sudo it says:   /server0  no such file or directory. how can that be? thanks
<happycoder> I have a laptop with nvme drive. It shows up as a single 256GB nvme drive in windows device manager and disk manager. In BIOS it is set to Raid On instead of AHCI. During install, ubuntu is not showing the drive. lsblk also doesnt show the drive. Is it possible to install ubuntu into this drive?
<OerHeks> happycoder, sure, change raid to ahci
<happycoder> But that breaks windows, it shows problem with boot medium
<OerHeks> that might force you to reinstall windows, i don't know if windows survives that step
<happycoder> oh
<OerHeks> yes, no solution there
<cmrabet> TJ-, reverting back to 43 worked!
<cmrabet> TJ-, thanks again
<compdoc> happycoder, on one of my systems, I have to set legacy or UEFI boot to the right settings, or the system wont see the drive
<cmrabet> TJ-, my external monitors are working again
<OerHeks> uefi, just disable fastboot
<happycoder> Doesn't ubuntu support intel rapid storage technology?
<woenx> Hey. I'm tring to run a command at startup as root. I added the path the script at crontab. The script is being executed (it appears in /var/log/syslog), but it is not working. How can i see the output of the script?
<caroga_> woenx, make it write output to a log file ?
<OerHeks> happy, no
<woenx> caroga_, I tried, but I can 't see anything
<woenx> i'll reboot one more time
<zooper> TJ-: the new kernel build seems to have solved the issues i had. I will comment on the bug report per your instruction.
<woenx> caroga_, there is no output. I wrote echo ¨start"and echo "stop" at the beggining and end of the script respectively and these are written to a log file, but nothing in between
<woenx> I am trying to run the command wrmsr
<woenx> I'll try with the full path, just in case
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> How to find which program freeze my computer?
<woenx> freeze, as completely frozen, or it just slows down?
<OerHeks> woenx, seems like a known issue, sudo modprobe msr  >>>https://askubuntu.com/questions/789888/wrmsr-not-working-since-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<Rumen> completely
<woenx> OerHeks, oh, but wrmsr works if I run the script from a terminal. It just doesn't work from CRON
<woenx> now I used the full path to the command in the script, just in case
<Rumen> sudo: rdmsr: command not found
<Blueking> are there ways to find out what chip is inside these nic's ? https://www.newegg.com/global/no-en/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156547
<woenx> OerHeks, it was that, crontab needed the full path to the bin
<Rumen> sudo modprobe msr - what should I get?
<EriC^^> woenx: do /path/to/command >/path/to/log 2>&1
<EriC^^> woenx: oh nevermind
<woenx> EriC^^, it works now, thanks
<EriC^^> cool
<woenx> how come cron doesn't find the binaries without a full path?
<woenx> it's not the first time it happens
<OerHeks> Rumen, journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, or: systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg # for a graphic boot picture
<hggdh> woenx:cron cleans up he environment before executing your commands. The best is to set PATH at the beginning of your script/command
<woenx> aha
<osse> Sometimes when I log in the screen goes blank and I have no choice but to poweroff my computer. After the fact, what would be the best way to debug this?
<Rumen> sorry disappeared, but freeze again .... so I made hard restart and it freeze onthe login and restart again  ... so I back  .... for now
<OerHeks> Rumen, journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, or: systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg # for a graphic boot picture
<tehrandom> Hello fine people, quick question.   Created an Ubuntu 18.04 server, and converted it to be a VMWare Template.   When I generate clones of it, they have the same /etc/machine-id
<OerHeks> tehrandom, that sounds logical, but, you can change it, maybe this page is a help https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/402999/it-is-ok-to-change-etc-machine-id
<qwebirc87315> Hello werld
<ubuntu> hello
<gijoe3k> Is there a place somewhere on the outernet that would show me status of the official builds of the newest Firefox 65?
<Flo_Sc> Is there a way to swap the left and the right alt key?
<qwebirc87315> Were there clones?
<gijoe3k> I noticed that the newest Firefox has been released but no updates coming down yet....curious for future reference :)
<Flo_Sc> background: German (Macintosh) uses the right alt key to type ¡²³¼[]|{}}\...
<OerHeks> gijoe3k, just be patient, i guess
<qwebirc87315> == mtn-man
<qwebirc87315> didn't work!
<tehrandom> Oer, I saw that same thing, but what i'm looking for is a way to have it generated at boot, since by the time i can change it, it has already pulled an IP and registered w/ that machine id
<tehrandom> ubuntu 16.04 did not have the same drama
<Rumen> <OerHeks> just freeze again and again restart ... can I see from last session which program crashed? Some log file?
<OerHeks> tehrandom, correct, machine id came with systemd
<OerHeks> tehrandom, why change it at boot?
<tehrandom> oer: which is fine, but I don't know why it's passing machine-id to dhcp server instead of mac address
<tehrandom> I am cloning the ubuntu template 3  - 4  vms at a time
<tehrandom> then those vms get thrown away, and we clone again
<tehrandom> right now, when the vms boot, they all pull the same IP from dhcp and stomp on each other
<TJ-> tehrandom: see "man 5 machine-id" and in particular, possibly kernel command-line option "systemd.machine_id= ..."
<OerHeks> tehrandom, make 4 vm's with different ID's? just a thought
<tehrandom> OerHeks, we do this 50 times a day
<tehrandom> *EVERY* other linux distro i have doing this is behaving properly.  Only ubuntu18 seems to be making this a problem.   Is there a way to have dhcp-client pass MAC address like it used to instead of machine-id?
<leftyfb> tehrandom: yes, there is
<leftyfb> tehrandom: https://superuser.com/questions/1338510/wrong-ip-address-from-dhcp-client-on-ubuntu-18-04  # first result on google.
<maetthew> Anyone had this error before trying to install new addons(themes, widgets etc) in Kubuntu 18.04? "Unknown Open Collaboration Service API error" https://imgur.com/7UCBfsn
<TJ-> tehrandom: the change in dhclient of passing machine IDs can be over-ridden with a dhclient.conf option . Can't recall the option but I do recall it is set to "= hardware"
<leftyfb> TJ-: it's in the netplan config per the link I just posted
<OerHeks> oh nice, netplan
<gijoe3k> @OerHeks, good advice for sure. But I'm more interested in the development process of Ubuntu updates. I would like to see and learn how update, like Firefox, are processed in Ubuntu or any other distro for that matter.
<legreffier> netplan should let Network manager deal with it (so you can control your wifi without getting to admin account)
<leftyfb> legreffier: this is a server
<legreffier> oh disregard then
<OerHeks> gijoe3k, contact the team?  https://launchpad.net/firefox
<tehrandom> tj and lefyfb, thank you very much
<gijoe3k> @OerHeks, Something like forum, Riot channel, discord channel or something that i can watch and learn from. :)
<OerHeks> gijoe3k, you can take a look at the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=bionic
<TJ-> leftyfb:  tehrandom yes, and the actual setting for dhclient is "send dhcp-client-identifier = hardware;"
<blackflow> tehrandom: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/machine-id.html    there's some services you can enable for autoconfig of machine-id on first boot?
<OerHeks> gijoe3k,  or go wild on FF 66 https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next?field.series_filter=bionic
<OerHeks> but those are testing, just a warning
<blackflow> tehrandom: regardless of dhcp, it'd be wise you don't have multiple VMs with teh same machine-id anyway
<LOOMIS> hola
<mint_> lomis
<tehrandom> blackflow: while I understand what you're saying, the only thing these vms do is check out a chunk of code, compile it, run it, and feed the results back to a jenkins instance, then get deleted
<tehrandom> looks like Canonical needs to make a sysprep equivalent if they're going to continue down this path
<mint_> hello
<mint_> hkhk.hkljkljlkjkl/jlkjlj;lj;lk;k;kl;kjlkjlkjhjfhdygujkhniljo
<blackflow> tehrandom: right but if there's a service you can run on first boot, then you've solved the issue
<mint_> gghghkgkjjhjhhljlklkjlkjjlkjlkkjljlkjlkjkljlklkjjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjkljkjkjkjkjkljkjkjkjkjkjkjlkjlkjkljlk
<TJ-> tehrandom: you're starting 50 different virtual machines from a stateful image?
<leftyfb> mint_: can we help you with someting?
<tehrandom> tj: not all at once, but throughout a day, yeah
<Rumen> Here is the result from the svg file, but I don't see what's wrong? http://www.filedropper.com/fileplot
<TJ-> tehrandom: that is going to be part of the problem, usually when using a single image for multiple VMs the base image is stateless. Otherwise, even if machine-id isn't set by the installation process, it will be set on 1st boot
<TJ-> tehrandom: do the images need to be stateful?
<Rumen> Sorry delay, but 7-8 times freeze / restart
<OerHeks> Rumen, that file is corrupt, paste it on imgur.com ?
<tehrandom> tj: they need to NOT be stateful
<OerHeks> and i do not visit filedropper ever again
<tehrandom> tj: the idea is that we're compiling the code in a clean environment every time, with no remnants of previous builds
<Rumen> it should be SVG right?
<blackflow> tehrandom: just remove machine-id from the VM image and have it autocreated on first boot?
<OerHeks> Rumen, yes
<TJ-> tehrandom: in which case I'd use LVM (or other) snapshot based images so the systems always boot from a pristine image. However, you can workaround the machine-id issue by 1) making /etc/machine-id an *empty* file and 2) making it immutable ("chattr +i /etc/machine-id"). In the case where systemd cannot write to the file it'll bind-mount a temporary file with the runtime generated machine-id
<Rumen> In ink I see it like that https://imgur.com/a/eW679Jq
<Rumen> Where I want to upload it doesn't give
<Rumen> Here is the SVG as text https://pastebin.com/TUfva3nf
<OerHeks> both are unreadable :-(
<qwebirc87315> New to ubuntu, glad to be back on linux.  Installed Ubuntu on partition 2 via usb.  Can see disk partitions, install looks successful but cannot boot to disk,  partitions show as not mounted.  Ubuntu Boot-repair unsuccessful.  I am wondering what to try next, would really like to avoid erasing win partition even though I,m feed up with Microsoft!
<Rumen> Did I save it somehow wrong? But why I see it localy?
<TJ-> Rumen: in your pastebin line 1 is blank, that needs to be <?xml version ...
<Rumen> If you take the text from here https://pastebin.com/TUfva3nf and save it as SVG file it should be readable
<TJ-> Rumen: It works fine if I delete the first line
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: can you provide more information? like how your system boots?
<Kartagis> hi
<Rumen> Aha 1-st raw was empty here is OK https://pastebin.com/D8ZK6f8a
<TJ-> Rumen: did you show a kernel log (from 'dmesg' or 'journalctl -b') because I suspect you've got I/O errors from sda
<TJ-> Rumen: kernel takes 13 seconds to complete starting, then the sda1 device takes a very long time
<Kartagis> how can I find out what deleted this particular file? I got this from audit.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S8TSNmRM4r/
<qwebirc87315> ryuo, if I try to boot without usb, I get stuck in bios. With usb I can boot and use ubuntu.  I can check my disk and still see old win partition 1 and new ubuntu partition 2. both partitions are labelled Not-mounted.
<zeroquake> Hey is there a terminal similar to terminator which can save current setup along with its working directories? which kinda has one click save ?
<TJ-> Kartagis: we'd need to see more context from the logs
<EoflaOE> qwebirc87315: If you said "get stuck in BIOS", did you mean that you're stuck during POST? or after POST?
<Rockabilly> zeroquake: You might get more responses to that question in  ##linux.
<zeroquake> thank you
<Kartagis> TJ-: http://paste.debian.net/1063309/ are the only references
<ioria> Kartagis, maybe a user with a '33' id and check the 'type=SYSCALL' for the cmd issued
<qwebirc87315> EoflaOE, I mean I can't boot from there
<Kartagis> Iolo: 33 is www-data
<qwebirc87315> EoflaOE, I get to bios pages but don't see disks
<ioria> Kartagis,i see, and the syscall line is truncated ?
<ryuo> zeroquake: you mean, something that tries to save your terminal session?
<Kartagis> ioria: http://paste.debian.net/1063310/
<TJ-> Kartagis: I'd try "journalctl --since "15:07" --until "15:09"  "
<ioria> Kartagis, comm="php-fpm7.0"
<Kartagis> ioria: does it mean php deleted it?
<ioria> Kartagis, afaik
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: ok... can you give us the URL from this: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<zeroquake> ryuo More like split terminals setups along with the working directories of each terminal , terminator is very wonky , it does save the terminals setup but not its working directories
<ioria> Kartagis, not an expert  of audit
<zeroquake> Linux channel suggested tmux with tmux-resurrect and tmux-continuum plugins
<ryuo> zeroquake: i only know of one terminal emulator that may be advanced enough for your purposes. konsole.
<ryuo> zeroquake: recent versions have split terminal views, and have saved terminal sessions to some degree for years.
<mint_> jkafkjasljsajljfjafdjafdjdfjafjlkafjafjfj;lfj
<zeroquake> ryuo will check that out as well. Thank you
<ioria> Kartagis, unless there is anothe syscall line after PATH
<ryuo> zeroquake: it's the default terminal of kubuntu even.
<Kartagis> I've literally no idea how my code could delete that file
<mint_> jfesjdjskjfkj;l;lkefj;klef;qjk;kl;kl;ldw;;kl;kjel
<mint_> kledlknacnldnlkqdwlkqdwlkjdlkasklaslkalkdmkdwkmdwkmdwkmmkd
<ryuo> mint_: stop spamming.
<mint_> stop spamming
<mint_> weFKJEFSKJSDLKDSLKJSFJLKSDFLKJSDJLKDSJK
<ryuo> any ops around?
<caroga_> !ops
<OerHeks> mint_, please play in an other channel, keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mint_> smettila
<mint_> smettila
<qwebirc87315> ryuo, sorry, I get E: Unable to laocate package pasebinit when I attempt to instal
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: did you type pastebinit correctly? it should be installed.
<teward> qwebirc87315: you misspelled 'pastebinit'
<qwebirc87315> ryou, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxVNhTWqg9/
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: i don't think ubuntu installed correctly. there's not enough space for it on that partition.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: was there anything important on the windows partition?
<qwebirc87315> ryuo, Oh yes!
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq. as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/ i can dig at the two dns's manually.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: if you really want to dual boot, it's doable, but it's a bit of mess.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: it'll require reworking your partitions at the very least.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: what version of windows is installed?
<jere> hey
<qwebirc87315> ryuo, is the 105 MB I see on partition 2 not enough space?
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: indeed. Ubuntu Desktops normally require several gigabytes for the system files alone.
<OerHeks> standard install ould like 10 gb+
<OerHeks> c/would
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: now, what can you tell me about the windows partition?
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: If you want to dual boot, i would suggest preallocating partitions for windows and ubuntu, and then reinstalling Windows.
<ryuo> but, how practical this is depends on your situation.
<aldcor> hello! I shifted from ubuntu wayland to i3. Is there a way to use same drivers in i3 that ubuntu wayland desktop uses? Without it i got screen tears. I have intel and nvidia. Currently using intel. And on settings details is said its huawess mobile or smth.
<ryuo> this is how i always handled it, when i actually cared to dual boot.
<aldcor> When i was on wayland, its settings said video driver ir mobile smth
<qwebirc87315> ryou, looks like partition sizes have been changed.  If I recall I had about 60/40 from 1000 GB NTFS
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: i see. is there anything important on the windows partition?
<qwebirc87315> ryou, yes, I am hoping to retrieve many files
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: ok... maybe you can. you can mount the NTFS partition from ubuntu, read only at least.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: if you have another drive or network share handy, you can try copying them.
<qwebirc87315> ryou, how might I mount the NTFS partition?
<qwebirc87315> ryou, from Ubuntu on flash
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: it may be an option from the file manager, w/e your flavor uses. otherwise you can mount it from the terminal.
<qwebirc87315> ryou, does this look correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxVNhTWqg9/
<ryuo> it should be /dev/sda4.
<qwebirc87315> ryou, found this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-mount-partition-with-ntfs-file-system-and-read-write-access
<Deihmos> anyone know what this means in fstab x-gvfs-show
<Deihmos> cannot find an explanation
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: yes, that seems relevant.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: so, what you can do is, mount it via GUI or shell and copy your user files to somewhere external.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: after that it depends whether you want to dual boot or not.
<qwebirc87315> ryou, thanks, at least I could maybe save all documents!
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: what version of windows were you using? windows 10?
<qwebirc87315> ryou, yes, windows 10
<craigbass76> Is there any way to just have sound playing out of and receiving signal from ALL outputs and inputs?
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: ah. well, you can either let ubuntu wipe the whole installation, or you can do the prep work for dual boot, which is somewhat tedious to get working.
<ryuo> qwebirc87315: the ISOs for windows 10 can be gotten from their website.
<OerHeks> craigbass76, open terminal: alsamixer # and go wild
<craigbass76> OerHeks, are these things getting muted as I pick other choices in the GUI tool?
<craigbass76> Everything is pushed up appropriately in alsamixer
<TJ-> Deihmos: it's a GVFS mount option that controls whether or not Gnome Files shows the mounts, and is related to gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor
<OerHeks> craigbass76, i think it should work, and not being muted
<Deihmos> I see
<craigbass76> OerHeks, I'm listening to audio in my phones, then put a plantronics headset on to make a Slack call, and I have no sound until i get into the GUI tool. Headphones will be currently selected, and I've got to select Plantronics blahdyblah before I hear anything.
<OerHeks> so, you want an automated switch to the plantronic headset for a call
<craigbass76> Yeah, either than or just have it always on.
<craigbass76> Leave less to chance. It's only really on when I press the button anyway
<OerHeks> isn't it just a press on 'M' for mute? https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/115003498363-Slack-Calls-the-basics-
<TJ-> craigbass76: there is a pulseaudio module/options to cover what you want, but you'll need to dig a bit to find the exact details
<craigbass76> OerHeks, Yeah, maybe, but sometimes I make Hangouts calls, and sometimes it's Zoom. It's be easier to just have it always on and ready to go when I hit the power button on my headset. Going to dig into what TJ said, and fondly remember when sound was just ALSA... :)
<solidfox> hello is there a way to easily type exponents with my keyboard like this: 2²
<TJ-> craigbass76: as I recall, if you want output to switch to the newly connected device you need "load-module module-switch-on-connect"
<TJ-> solidfox: you've already covered that question in ##linux :)
<solidfox> TJ-: nobody gave me an answer
<craigbass76> TJ-, There's no way to just have it always on, whether the headset is actually powered on or not?
<solidfox> TJ-: then we started arguing about the meaning of "i.e."
<craigbass76> solidfox, is this in a terminal?
<solidfox> craigbass76: anywhere.
<solidfox> in every program
<TJ-> solidfox: Generally in a GUI its via a meta/modifier key
<solidfox> TJ-: so its not possible
<solidfox> and each application needs to implement it itself
<craigbass76> In LibreOffice, I set up a shortcut Ctrl Alt Uparrow. I don't use exponents, but write chord charts for studio work, and have a lot of C-7b5 type stuff. Everything after - would be superscript in that instance.
<OerHeks> alt-gr + 2 gives ²
<solidfox> OerHeks: whats alt-gr?
<craigbass76> 2
<solidfox> oh i have that key
<solidfox> never noticed it
<OerHeks> your right alt key
<OerHeks> :-)
<TJ-> OerHeks: depends on the mapping; it doesn't for me
<craigbass76> RIghthand Alt and 2 ?
<solidfox> OerHeks: when i press alt gr + 2 it switches to my 2nd buffer in weechat
<lordcirth_> Yeah, it changes my IRC channel
<craigbass76> hexchat too, unless I screwed it up.
<solidfox> OerHeks: in kate it just types the normal number 2
<OerHeks> oh, i have no knowledge about other progams-keys-mapping interference
<craigbass76> My chordcharting thins is about to change anyway. Thinking of doing markdown charts
<solidfox> is it possible i can create the mapping at the system level and dont allow applications to take it over?
<craigbass76> There's got to be. I was just reading a tweet this week about switching alt and ctrl keys in Ubuntu, so what you need must be possible
<OerHeks> TJ-, i guess i have en_US with dead keys
<TJ-> craigbass76: There are other options (for PA) to output to all sinks
<allentristen> yuj
<allentristen> Mmm..........
<TJ-> craigbass76: e.g. for known fixed sinks (those that don't come and go) "load-module module-combine-sink named=combind" and set 'combined' as the default, but I don't think that can cope with sinks coming and going
<solidfox> i can kind of do it with my japanese input
<solidfox> im creating a virtual keyboard so that i can use it and press shift + number or letter for the superscript
<strangerr> does the output from gnutls-cli-debug here indicate the server does NOT allow TLS 1.2? => https://termbin.com/gzgb
<gnyppierdolony> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome gnyppierdolony
<lotuspsychje> gnyppierdolony: how can we help you today?
<gnyppierdolony> Im just enjoying
<gnyppierdolony> for the first time since last 10 years :)
<nicomachus> can I get more info about RAM than what lshw provides? Trying to find enough info to find an exact match online, but lshw only shows `A1_PartNum1` and `A1_SerNum1` instead of actual part numbers or serial numbers.
<gnyppierdolony> and its time to get back to wirk
<gnyppierdolony> work
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: can this help: sudo dmidecode --type memory
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: I knew there was something. Thanks friend.
<TJ-> nicomachus: there's tools to read the DRAM SPID too
<nicomachus> ah, I ran it first on my laptop and got all the info, but when I tried on the remote PC it still has placeholder values.
<ioria> decode-dimms
<TJ-> that's the one, in i2-tools
<TJ-> grr, i2c-tools
<ioria> iirc it needs to modprobe manually eeprom and i2c-i801
<nicomachus> ioria: that would explain the error I just got. :)
<ioria> ok
<ioria> nicomachus,  sudo modprobe eeprom    and  sudo modprobe i2c-i801   then run  decode-dimms
<nicomachus> ahhh there we go. Got all the info now.
<nicomachus> Thanks ioria and TJ-
<ioria> nicomachus,  no prob
<nicomachus> Still no part number, but I at least have a manufacturer and other specs to narrow it down with.
<TJ-> nicomachus: part numbers are generally on-label things, until you get down to the individual chips
<nicomachus> TJ-: I can get it for my laptop RAM just from lshw.
<ioria> nicomachus,  you don't get the Part Number ?
<nicomachus> ioria: no, it says Undefined.
<ioria> nicomachus,  usually is the vendor/manufacturer undefined .... can you paste the output ?
<knstn> Hey, what daemon does 18.10 use for time-sync? I don't see neither of sntpd,ntpd,chronyd installed.
<nicomachus> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2rtX2P9GzK/
<lordcirth_> knstn, systemd-timesyncd
<knstn> lordcirth_: nice, another service on top of the rest to learn...
<ioria> nicomachus,  honestly, no idea .   sudo dmidecode -t 17 | grep 'Part Number'     works ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: works for me
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see tx
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> "/dev/xvdg       296G  277G  3.6G  99% /opt"
<raddy> Here about 19 to 20GB free space is there
<raddy> But it shows only 3GB as free space
<raddy> Is ubuntu reserving some space ?
<raddy> "/opt" is not root partition here
<raddy> Can anybody shed some light on the same?
<OerHeks> raddy, yes, inodes can take up hddspace, see df -i
<raddy> OerHeks: Inodes  just taken 19M in my case
<raub> Can the proc file be recreated if deleted?
<EriC^^> raub: mount -t proc proc /proc
<Squarism> anyone know how to make "ps" output memory in proper units like top
<Squarism> kb/mb/gb...
<qwebirc92232> hello. i'm a new ubuntu user and i've decided to put the most recent ubuntu LTS version on my 2010 macbook, but i need help dealing with specifics i cannot find online
<lotuspsychje> ask in the channel qwebirc92232
<coconut> qwebirc92232: you need the specs of your macbook?
<kinghat> anyone here use zsh/ohmyzsh?
<qwebirc92232> my macbook laptop has a completely inoperable screen, but the system is currently running fine without it. i want to install ubuntu (either headless or desktop) on a "live" USB drive, but i must set up both SSH and/or VNC *AND* the WPA2-Enterprise wifi config before I first boot up the machine (RE: broken screen)
<qwebirc92232> it's here in my office at my university (i'm a graduate student)
<qwebirc92232> and we have WPA2-Enterprise wifi and i do not have a ready access to an ethernet port
<qwebirc92232> so i've already DLed the ubuntu .ISO and have etcher ready, etc. etc.
<coconut> qwebirc92232: this isn't one for me... just hang in there.
<qwebirc92232> but I need guidance to setup the WPA2-Enterprise connection on the USB device and SSH or VNC before i boot
<qwebirc92232> will do - i'm happy to wait for the knowledge sponge to wring itself on my face
<ryuo> qwebirc92232: afaik, you'll need to copy the certificate that they're using.
<ryuo> qwebirc92232: though i don't generally use that form of WPA2, so i dunno.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc92232: cant you attach an external monitor to it?
<qwebirc92232> ryuo: OK, i can try that from my existing mac configuration (the machine i'm typing on now) but I may also have access to a linux box on an RPi
<qwebirc92232> lotuspsychje: i could if i had one
<ryuo> qwebirc92232: your university doesn't have instructions for Linux?
<qwebirc92232> ryuo: sadly no
<qwebirc92232> ryuo: well, yes it does, but only from within the desktop environment
<ryuo> so, what's stopping you from copying the information you'll need now to use offline?
<qwebirc92232> i know this is possible because people report doing this with a Raspberry Pi
<qwebirc92232> ryuo: because the machine has no functional screen
<ryuo> Then, how do you intend to use it?
<qwebirc92232> ryuo: as a headless server and to run analysis on it
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> No external video either?
<coconut> qwebirc92232: be aware, questions for dualbooting mac and linux is not a question i see asked for each day here.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc92232: how about you install ubuntu-server and let the #ubuntu-server guys help you, they are used to the cli way
<qwebirc92232> ryuo: negative.  my only options are 1) SSH or 2) VNC. But for 1) or 2) to work, i must have a wifi connection up and running
<caroga_> lotuspsychje, I created the bug. Wanted to share the id with you but you were away
<caroga_> lotuspsychje, so here goes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813783 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to toggle Touchpad by keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> caroga_: thank you for taking your time to file it, you helping yourself and the community this way, lemme have a look holdon
<ryuo> qwebirc92232: oui. you got your work cut out for you then. you generally need some form of "screen" to know what's going on.
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: if you can guarantee the Macbook will boot to a USB device installation, you could pre-install to USB flash device and add the certificate/connection to it before moving it to the Macbook
<lotuspsychje> caroga_: i see you still are on -43 kernel, could you try to update your system please
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: that USB would alrady have openssh-server installed and configured to bring up the network, then you can connect to it via ssh (assuming you can also discover its IP address) to do the install-proper to Macbook
<caroga_> lotuspsychje, erm that's weird. let me check.
<caroga_> brb
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: yes, bingo! that's exactly what i'm after. but, i have no idea how to do that, where to place the credentials in the USB, whether i need to edit startup scripts (or even how to do so), etc. etc.
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: i can indeed guarantee it's bootable from the USB
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: Is your entire network relying on Wifi or can you also use Wired Ethernet?
<ryuo> TJ-: they said no access to ethernet.
<qwebirc92232> correct : i have no ethernet availability
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: Do both the PC you're on, and the target PC, have wired Ethernet interfaces? If so you could directly connect them and use the USB method to gain SSH access without needing to pre-configure any Wifi credentials
<qwebirc92232> i'm essentially in a broom closet in dusty corner of a social sciences building
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: gigabit enthernet does auto-MDI-X (crossover), some older Fast Ethernet also does it (although it's not mandatory)
<root> Hola
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: this is good idea - yes, both machines have hot ports. could you elaborate some of what i'd need to do? i could scrounge an ethernet cord.
<Guest64196> .
<Guest64196> .
<Guest64196> <
<Guest64196> <
<pablo_> hi
<Guest64196> >
<Guest64196> >
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: I'd have thought both PCs already have Ethernet ports so all you need is an Ethernet patch cable
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: yes, this is the case, and yes, i should be able to find an ethernet cord PDQ
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: Then the problem is reduced to using a Virtual machine guest on your current PC to install Ubuntu to the USB device (which would be 'attached' to the Virtual Machine)
<sad> Holi
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: but i should note that the WPA2 network forbids internet sharing, so i won't be able to share the internet connection from my desktop to the ubuntu laptop
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: and using the "Try Ubuntu" entry-point of the installer, once it has installed you can use a Terminal to add the additional packages/config to guarantee the network would auto-start when booted on the broken Macbook
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: ok i'm starting to see the light
<lotuspsychje> caroga_: after updated and rebooted to -44 kernel, update your bug you tested on -44 and if it works or not okay
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: That shouldn't be necessary, but it does complicate matters a little
<Some_Person> A coworker and I with the same laptop model, both running Ubuntu 18.04, are seemingly having a major problem with kernel 4.15.0-44. With this kernel, the login screen comes up, but after putting in the password, we both get a black screen. 4.15.0-43 works fine. What should we do?
<TJ-> Some_Person: do the PCs have Intel GPUs ?
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: but can you take it from the top? let's say i've got the USB ready to go, the laptop is off, and i've got an ethernet cable connecting my desktop to the laptop. what do i do?
<TJ-> Some_Person: and are they using multiple monitors?
<Some_Person> I believe we have nvidia and intel graphics (not sure which is default), and yes, we are both using multiple monitors
<Some_Person> I do not have the proprietary nvidia driver installed, only nouveau
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: plug the USB into the Macbook (let's call it T for target) turn it on wait for it to boot. On your (S)ource PC  configure the Ethernet interface manually with an IP address in the same sub-net as has been set in T
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: is there a reason why you use nouveau on optimus card?
<TJ-> Some_Person: we've hit a regression in -44 affecting Intel graphics with multi monitors
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: Haven't had any reason to bother installing the proprietary drivers
<TJ-> Some_Person:  see Bug #1813745
<ubottu> bug 1813663 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1813745 External monitors does not work anymore 4.15.0-44" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813663
<caroga> lotuspsychje, I updated, no difference.
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: how do i set the IP of the Target laptop before booting it ?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: ok tnx for testing, can you add that to your bug too please?
<caroga> lotuspsychje, already on it :D
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: whilst you are installing it via the Virtual Machine guest, you can add the static IP address config
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: Is your (S)ource machine MacOSX or Linux?
<Some_Person> The strange part is that we can both get to the login screen, just not any further
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: for optimus cards i would reccomend installing the nvidia driver, from there you can enable performance mode or powersaving mode
<TJ-> Some_Person: the problem often occurs when the driver is trying to configure the outputs
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: ohhh, i missed the VM part altogether. So, this would require me to get a VM and Vagrant (i suppose?) on mySource desktop first, right? i have no expereince with VMs... :-\
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: no, nothing so complicated. What OS are you using? Things like VirtualBox are cross-platform hypervisors and make it easy
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: you'd attach the USB device to the VM, and the Ubuntu ISO installer image file, and then run the installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: i'm using MacOS 10.13.6
<caroga> lotuspsychje, it's there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813783/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813783 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to toggle Touchpad by keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> caroga: tnx, ill be bbl now ; )
<caroga> thank you for your help. cya later!
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: I presume MacOS has its own hypervisor too, but I've not touched it so can't advise on that. But a VM is the bets way to get the USB configured correctly and reliably first
<sacarde> is possible to start ubuntu-18.04-dvd with wayland?
<Some_Person> It's also not just my external monitors going undetected, I just flat out get a black screen even on the internal display, and I can't even get to a tty
<TJ-> Some_Person: yes, that is one of the symptoms, the problem is due to incorrectly handling DPMS (Display Power Management )
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: the (S) is Mac and (T) is Mac
<TJ-> Some_Person: just boot to the older -43 kernels for now until the fix is released
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: I thought so. So 1st step is to gain confidence in operating/creating virtual machine guest installs
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: external monitor on T would be much simplier... can you not 'borrow' one from an unused PC for an hour?
<Some_Person> Thanks!
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: ok, so since i have zero exp. on this, how do you think i should proceed? also, i assume that i would need to have the Ubuntu 18 LTS "burned" to the USB before involving the VM, or no?
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: also, at first, i thought you were suggesting to connect the (T) to the (S) via ethernet and assign the (T) an IP and hostname so that I could SSH to (T) from (S) using `ssh ubuntu@target.local`
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: no. You'd download the Ubuntu installer ISO file. You'd then create a VM guest and attach this file to it as a virtual CD/DVD device, and attach the USB storage device too. The guest would boot from the CD/DVD installer image
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: You'd boot the installer image in the "Try Ubuntu" mode which starts a 'live' desktop session, where there is an "Install Ubuntu" icon on the desktop which you'd use to install to the attached USB. After installer finishes you'd open a terminal and using the shell command-line manually do other steps to add the network configuration
<TJ-> qwebirc92232: once that was done you'd shutdown the VM, take the USB to T and boot T. T would be connected to S with wire. On S you'd configure the IP address, and then be able to connect to T using SSH
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: argh, that seems confusing but i'm open. would it be easier - if possible - to put the ISO on the USB, boot the (T), and try to SSH from the Source desktop through the ethernet cable? I seem to remember doing just that when setting up a raspberry pi (headless)
<Some_Person> Is there any ETA for a -45 release fixing this btw?
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: for Raspberry Pi, I recall setting up the USB, then with the USB on the (S) machine, going to the /boot folder of the USB and adding some wpa_supplicant.config or some such and that working.
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: and also, i seem to remember simply connecting the RPi to the desktop with ethernet cord and being able to ssh right to the RPi
<Prox_> hello i was wondering if there is a faster up-to-date network manager for ubuntu?
<qwebirc92232> TJ-: i was hoping it would be somewhat like the RPi, so that I could either plug (S) and (T) with the ethernet cord and control the headless machine with SSH or editing a wpa_supplicant.config file (or whatever CLI tool to use) with the proper format that ubuntu needs. i should be able to get the credentila details from the IT support ppl on campus, but I don't know anything about the format/structure of the wpa_supplicant.conf
<qwebirc67666> TJ-: sorry for the lapse - i'm the user trying to set up the headless dekstop on a broken macbook laptop
<spinyship> Hello World
<TJ-> qwebirc67666: the methods are different, For the RasPi I'd assume you had a prebuilt image written to the SD-card
<qwebirc67666> TJ-: yes, and that's what I'm trying to do here with the v18 LTS - if possible
<TJ-> qwebirc67666: for your no-display Macbook you've need to get a prebuilt image into it, which first requires a removable USB install that provides the network connection, from which you can *then* do an install to T's disk drive
<OerHeks> one needs a working macbook to fiddle a working noninteractive image
<TJ-> qwebirc67666: the other option of course is to remove the disk drive from T, connect it via an external caddy to another PC, and install to it that way, then move it back
<qwebirc67666> TJ-: i want to stay using the USB "live" OS the whole time - I don't intend to wipe the macbook and install Ubuntu or even put a ubuntu version on the internal drive
<OerHeks> "live image" with ssh access installed, i guess?
<TJ-> qwebirc67666: in which case just installing to the USb will be sufficient then
<TJ-> qwebirc67666: but you cannot use the 'live' environment for that since that doesn't retain any state, and you need state for the wifi side to work
<resistor4u> TJ-: sorry AGAIN, i finally swtiched yo my IRC acct.
<TJ-> resistor4u: you cannot use the 'live' environment for that since that doesn't retain any state, and you need state for the wifi side to work
<resistor4u> TJ-: so yes, i'm trying to set up a "live" bootable with permanent ("persistent") storage on a removable USB to run on my old macbook with the broken screen
<TJ-> resistor4u: so you do need to install properly to the USB
<resistor4u> TJ-: i suppose so. the stuff google turns up for this all involve kali linux, but i think i just need ubuntu lol
<OerHeks> you also need to make sure boot from usb is enabled, macbook and efi ..
<OerHeks> press some keys to start live mode, keyboard, language ..
<resistor4u> OerHeks: boot from USB is a setting I need to configure on the ubuntu USB image (e.g., by placing a file or altering some config), or from the Macbook end? Because I've booted from a USB on this macbook before.
<resistor4u> OerHeks: also, this is a macbook with a broken screen - i.e., it doesn't work at all
<OerHeks> oke, so boot is enabled, and you pressed some keys to continue
<OerHeks> use an external screen?
<resistor4u> OerHeks: no, i haven't done any of this because I'm trying to setup and configure a headless ubuntu machine with SSH and/or VNC enable and a WPA2-Enterprise connection configured before inserting the USB into the Macbook so that I can simply boot the machine from the USB and then SSH/VNC to the machine. there is no option for external screen and no ethernet availability
<resistor4u> but I could connect the desktop PC to the laptop with an ethernet cord and try to SSH/VNC to it
<OerHeks> that would require so much work, with a tool like cubic or mkusb and debootstrap, installing to a 2nd usb is smarter
<resistor4u> OerHeks: what do you mean by a second USB?
<OerHeks> to install to
<resistor4u> OerHeks: but why a 2nd USB when i could just as easily use the first USB?
<forgotmynick> In hosts.deny I have sshd: ALL EXCEPT /etc/whitelist. I want to now include a dynamic dns hostname. I tried adding the URL into the whitelist file and also with a leading dot but no avail. Is it possible to add this to the file or add multiple exceptions to the hosts.deny file ?
<OerHeks> because your ssh and wireless question makes it almost impossible..
<resistor4u> OerHeks: but this is more-or-less exactly what a friend and I did on a Raspberry Pi - could it really be that much different?
<OerHeks> but oke, try a live iso with persistence part, https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image // https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Persistent_live_systems
<resistor4u> OerHeks: for the RPi, it was simply these steps: 1) burn an OS image to a USB card using Etcher; 2) put the USB into a computer; 3) mount the USB; 4) change dirs to the /boot or /root folder of the bootable USB; 4) add a wpa_supplicant.config file with relevant details; 5) remove USB device and insert to RPi; 6) boot the RPi; 7) connect RPi via ethernet to a different computer; 8) ssh to the RPi via `ssh root@hostname.local`
<OerHeks> but the live iso has no sshservice running
<resistor4u> OerHeks: bingo. neither does the RPi by default. In the RPi running Raspbian,  you needed to add a file named .ssh_enable to the /boot folder and that's it. Surely there is something similar for Ubuntu??? Or some startup script I can edit before booting the machine??
<OerHeks> no, there is no such thing AFAIK
<resistor4u> OerHeks: and if not, then surely there's a way to pre-configure the WPA2-Enterprise connection before booting the machine so that I could then SSH/VNC to the booted machine via Wifi
<OerHeks> this is running in circles
<resistor4u> OerHeks: it's starting to, yes.
<ioria> resistor4u,   openssh-server it's not installed (anymore) on the livecd
<ioria> *included
<resistor4u> ioria: aha, ok - so is it possible to include this without having to rebuild the kernel or something crazy?
<ioria> resistor4u,  you need a custom image
<OerHeks> make a live usb with persistence, write a script that installs the wpa suplicant, you need to put the deb in the persistance, setup a wireless user, install a ssh service, opens ports like "sudo ufw ssh enable" and make a ssh-user with password ...
<OerHeks> but you still need to press some keys, to boot
<Industrial> Hi. How do I find out (command line) 1) WHat graphics card I have 2) What driver I have and if it needs updating
<resistor4u> OerHeks: right, like <opt> and maybe arrow over
<ioria> resistor4u,  just popped in, but iiuc, you can install ubuntu on an external device, install what you want, configure autologin, plug the device in the broken pc, and wake on line
<OerHeks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA # for the GPU
<OerHeks> to see if there are drivers availabele : sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<OerHeks> or go wild : sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # and install the default drivers available automatic
<alphazed1972> So I'm messing around with booting into recovery mode in ubuntu 18.04 - and a menu comes up that lets me drop into a root shell without requiring a password
<alphazed1972> Is this secure?
<resistor4u> ioria: cool. but how would i `dpkg -i` the .deb if i do not first have SSH/VNC connection?
<TJ-> alphazed1972: that's the friendly-recovery package presents that.
<ioria> resistor4u,  'install what you want'  part
<OerHeks> alphazed1972, if you have choosen no encryption, yes, this is unsecure
<tomreyn> alphazed1972: anyone with access to your computer can access its file systems, whether booting off hard disk or not, so allowing unauthenticated root access to it is not an issue.
<TJ-> alphazed1972: in recovery mode you're operating at the same level as the init daemon, and 'root' (UID 0) account has no password
<OerHeks> but encryption and messing things up is a bigger problem
<resistor4u> ioria: there is no screen available...
<ioria> resistor4u,  you use another pc
<resistor4u> ioria: argh
<alphazed1972> can I disable this behaviour
<ioria> resistor4u,  you'll get it done in 25 min
<alphazed1972> ?
<resistor4u> ioria: and everyone is certain on here that no existing default Ubuntu official distribution has openssh already on it?
<ioria> resistor4u,  frankly....maybe server ed
<alphazed1972> #TJ
<alphazed1972> ~TJ
<TJ-> resistor4u: correct, it is expected to use preseeding to add packages during installer operation automatically
<ioria> resistor4u,  check the server manifest
<resistor4u> ioria: the whole idea is to make this broken machine a headless server
<tomreyn> alphazed1972: which behaviur exactly, the recovery shell, the ability to login at the recovery shell without providing a password (but not all the other ways allowing unauthenticated access to your data), or the fact that your data is stored unencrypted on your disk?
<ioria> resistor4u,  i got it
<TJ-> alphazed1972: disable what specifically? The menu, or access as root?
<Rumen> TJ it is not the hard disk, the test shows the disk is fine. But I removed one old WIFI PCI card and will see if it was the problem. Thanks for pointing me the hardware I searched some program that caused the problem.
<TJ-> Rumen: ahhh, so a hardware issue causing problems on the PCI bus maybe?
<alphazed1972> non password root access - I get it that anyone with physical access to my system can find a way in... but it just seems silly to provide that by by means of an escape key, a couple arrows down, and another couple arrows down
<TJ-> alphazed1972: that's why we have 'full disk encryption'
<alphazed1972> okay - but I'm doing machine learning on these boxes, won't the encryption slow me down?
<TJ-> alphazed1972: you can also password-protect the grub boot menu to prevent that, but it is trivial to avoid
<resistor4u> TJ-: so there are no official ubuntu-server distributions that have openssh and openssh-server installed by defautl?
<OerHeks> with a multi core and 2 gb ram, maybe 4% ?
<philip__> uh, hello?!
<TJ-> resistor4u: not for Intel/AMD CPU no (other than possibly 'cloud' images); there may be for some embedded arm builds but not sure, they're generally kept minimal deliberately.
<tomreyn> hi philip__
<alphazed1972> okay so I have a dual xeon, fast ssd and 256 MB RAM... I should just encrypt
<OerHeks> ubuntu core lets you setup an ssh account online, but includes no wireless
<resistor4u> TJ-: thankyou for helping answer my questions
<resistor4u> i guess that means i should 1) pack up and go home to figure out how to get a screen or 2) pick a different linux flavor?
<tomreyn> alphazed1972: i suspect you mean 256 GB RAM?
<TJ-> alphazed1972: 256MB RAM? Ubuntu won't install in that!
<alphazed1972> TJ / tomreyn - correct 256 GB
<TJ-> resistor4u: as I said earlier, easiest is to 'borrow' an display for an hour!
<resistor4u> TJ-: i really am basically in a broom closet in the social sciences building. i'd have to haul the laptop and search for a spare screen that might have a connection the fits the laptop
<resistor4u> grad students get the shaft - we do most if not all the grunt work
<resistor4u> ignore my bitching
<alphazed1972> next question, is anyone out there succesfully running an nvidia rtx 2080 on ubuntu 18.04 - I have been doing all the ussual nomodeset blacklist nouveau stuff... and I can't get it booting with this card
<TJ-> resistor4u: right, but in the time you've already spent...!
<tomreyn> alphazed1972: full disk encryption will have an impact either way. on modern hardware where it can use CPU (hardware) crypto extensions it is marginal and won't be noticed other than in benchmarks. full disk encryption is also a way to ensure your data will not fall into other peoples' hands once you have to replace your disks (such as when they no longer work properly, but data recovery may still be possible).
<OerHeks> alphazed1972, your card needs the 410 driver, https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/138279/en-us
<OerHeks> that card is so new, you need the driver ppa i guess https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<alphazed1972> yeah I tried the 415 driver - its listed as compatible - but no luck using the ppa
<OerHeks> oh, then be patient, it will be fixed in the future
<alphazed1972> okay - so I'll try 410 for now
<OerHeks> and i would use 18.10 for that, newer kernel .. or use the !HWE stack
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> ... and some just turn off the Intel in bios, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1095636/ubuntu-18-04-not-booting-with-aorus-rtx-2080
<kinghat> is it ok to get firefox build from disco?
<teward> kinghat: from disco to... what?
<teward> Cosmic?  Bionic?  Older?
<kinghat> sorry. bionic.
<wyre> hi everyone, I'm having got issues with my ubuntu 18.04 and java
<alphazed1972>  All - I am thinking about going 16.04 actually - 18.04 is just becoming supported enough to use with the ML packages out there... I fear 18.10 will be too bleeding edge.
<teward> kinghat: I wouldn't.
<teward> kinghat: mostly because Firefox on newer is built with newer OPenSSL and that might not port backwards to your older OpenSSL libraries sanely.
<wyre> it seems stdin is not available for java
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/0133fef09fb9
<teward> kinghat: this said, is there a reason you need firefox 65 and not 64 which is in every other version of Ubuntu at the moment.
<wyre> what do you think?
<wyre> how can I traceback the issue?
<kinghat> well its 64 and not 64.0.2. was just thinking the disco builds were updated faster.
<kinghat> probably flawed thinking.
<teward> kinghat: i'd steer clear of +1 builds unless you know what you're doing :P
<LOOMIS> bir tawil
<LOOMIS> terra nullius
<kinghat> steer clear of them?
<kinghat> its fixes for the 64 version.
<wyre> blackflow, they cannot/dont want to help me xdd
<wyre> so I don't know what more can I do
<wyre> it must be related with this machine
<johnnyfive> Is there a tool available to create Release files for a repository?
<johnnyfive> Nvm I *think* I found it. Was googling the wrong thing
<marmaduke> siemka :D
<Loshki> I bought an NVME.m2 drive on a whim, installed and booted 16.04 in AHCI mode. Works fine, but doesn't respond to SMART. Is this as it should be? How are you supposed to monitor them?
<compdoc> you might need to set smart on in the bios
<compdoc> usually, it just works
<compdoc> how are you reading it?
<Loshki> compdoc: gparted had no problems creating gpt and I've had no problems mounting the partitions. But it doesn't respond to 'hdparm -I' and smarctl --all says it can't identify device. Not sure what type to specify for -d
<compdoc> what dev is it?
<Loshki> A Samsung 970 Evo NVME M.2 model MZ-V7E250. Something about AHCI vs. SATA mode, perhaps?
<OerHeks> hdparm -I /dev/sdXY, then it complains about sudo
<OerHeks> err /dev/nvme0 ?
<OerHeks> nvme0n1
<Loshki> Er, /dev/nvme0: HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. Is this even supposed to work?
<TJ-> Loshki: which kernel version, which smartmontools version?
<Loshki> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS, 4.15.0-43-generic, smartctl 6.5 2016-01-24 r4214. Too old?
<TJ-> Loshki: smartmontools v6.5 added the initial NVME support so in theory it ought to work.
<TJ-> Loshki: any clues in the kernel log?
<OerHeks> i think nvme0 is not enough ? nvme0n1 is the 1st device
<tomreyn> Loshki: use nvme (package nvme-cli) rather than hdparm, though
<Loshki> OerHeks: I tried various name variants, no difference.
<TJ-> Loshki: as was said earlier, ensure SMART is enabled in the Motherboard firmware setup
<Loshki>  nvme id-ctrl /dev/nvme0n1 returns a bunch of sensible info. It's there, it's working. nvme smart-log /dev/nvme0n1 also returns plausible info. A smartctl bug?
<compdoc> I installed my first M.2 eSATA drive recently, and smart sees it. Is there a bios update for you motherboard?
<Loshki> nvme smart-log /dev/nvme0n1 looks reasonable. So, a smartctl bug?
<Loshki> Ah. Looks like a smartctl bug (and perhaps hdparm too). https://askubuntu.com/questions/940133/ubuntu-16-04-m-2-ssd-doesnt-display-anything-when-using-smartctl-a-unknown
<TJ-> Loshki: maybe the device uses non-standard information pages that smartctl 6.5 wasn't aware of (that's 2016 vintage)
<TJ-> !info smartmonctl cosmic
<ubottu> Package smartmonctl does not exist in cosmic
<TJ-> well duh
<TJ-> !info smartmontools cosmic
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5+svn4324-1 (cosmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 1533 kB
<TJ-> looks like it hasn't been updated in a while
<Loshki> tomreyn: thanks for the nvme package suggestion, I think that helped narrow it down. Thanks for other suggestions too. I will investigate smartctl further
<Loshki> Thanks all others who played also...
<Loshki> smartmontools: NVMe support is missing, #1616020
<TJ-> bug #1616020
<ubottu> bug 1616020 in smartmontools (Ubuntu) "NVMe support is missing" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1616020
<TJ-> Problem is the v6.5 package is not built --with-nvme-devicescan
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 My home/ray/Desktop folder shows empty none of my icon launchers are in the folder..How to add icons to the desktop folder
<alphazed1972> TJ so I just did a clean install of 18.04, encrypted my drive(thanks for that tip), added the graphics ppa and installed nvidia 410, I also added blacklist.nouveau.conf with lines for modeset and blacklist, and again black screen of nvidia hell.  I figure my options are try 18.10 or got to 16.04 which I have seen working with the rtx 2080... what would you think to do?
<TJ-> alphazed1972: I've stayed well away from nvidia for a long time due to the issues it causes
<alphazed1972> TJ I get that - its the only thing that does machine learning though - there really is no substitute for a local research and development system
<TJ-> alphazed1972: if being used for machine learning why are video drivers required?
<alphazed1972> TJ - well I've got four of them in there, its nice to have one drive the three high res monitors attached
<alphazed1972> machine learning is a lot about visualization
<alphazed1972> TJ I'm going to try 18.10 - I'm not hopeful though
<nicomachus> alphazed1972: have you tried the 415 driver from the PPA?
 * nicomachus did not scroll back very far to see the original question but maybe it helps?
<ebol4> When you create a symlink to an init.d script in /etc/rc0.d/, which function is it calling? start() ?
<woenx> Hi. I would like to try and compile one program, but I don't want to fill my computer with lots dependencies that I will only use once. Is there a way to create an insolated environment just to compile stuff under Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> solution: build a virtual machine?
<ebol4> woenx: you can set up a chroot build environment, but it may be simpler just to have a VM or other dedicated build machine
<guiverc> woenx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot  (if you want the chroot way, but I'd use a vm myself)
<woenx> ebol4, guiverc , thanks
<woenx> Do you know if it is possible to compile ubuntu software from another distro?
<woenx> I'd like to automate the process, but my server uses debian
<ebol4> it is largely easy as long as you are on the same architecture (e.g. x86) and you are not compiling kernel modules
<ebol4> if you're just compiling like, wget, or something small, it will work fine
<woenx> aha
<ebol4> but if you're compiling a kernel module for a wlan dongle, it won't
<ebol4> unless you are compiling with the same kernel
<ebol4> or you have the kernel headers you are compiling to
<woenx> I wanted to try to compile digikam, which is a pretty complex software
<woenx> and I found this before: https://discuss.pixls.us/t/compile-latest-digikam-on-ubuntu-18-04/9882
<OerHeks> good luck
<woenx> thanks
<ebol4> i think the target machine (your ubuntu PC) will still need to have these dependency libraries installed in order for the software to work
<ebol4> not the -dev versions
<ebol4> but like, libx264 itself, for example
<woenx> aha
<ebol4> unless you statically link the binary i think
<woenx> won't the deb that results from compiling that code ask for these dependencies automatically?
<ebol4> unless someone has made something that packages this particular software into a .deb file for you, the final product will not be a deb
<ebol4> it will just the compiled program
<ebol4> s/just/just be/
<woenx> well, I would put everything into a deb
<woenx> which will ask for dependencies
<woenx> (that's my idea, I have very little experience)
<ebol4> that would take care of that then yes
<OerHeks> https://release.debian.org/migration/testing.pl?package=digikam
<woenx> ...aha...
<TJ-> woenx: best way is to use sbuild (the Debian/Ubuntu tool), see e.g. https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<Kali_Yuga> how do I turn off this swipe lock screen in ubuntu?
<woenx> so it's going to be harder than expected...
<woenx> digikam on the repositories is still version 5.6.0, which is super old and full of bugs that have already been corrected
<OerHeks> Kali_Yuga,  in systemsetting somewhere, privacy - lock screen
<OerHeks> and power - blank screen
<alphazed1972> TJ nichomachus : I did try 415 - no good results either.   I pushed one step ahead, right now I am getting a PKCS#7 error for unsigned key on boot... the only problem is I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what I need to do on this motherboard to switch off secure boot
<petro> everyone is asleep?
<alphazed1972> zzzzzzzzz
<OerHeks> no, the munchies
<petro> can anyone advise on backup of a drive (maybe failing)
<petro> I was going to use gddrescue
<petro> gnu rescue?
<TempUser029875> I have Ubuntu Mate and after running apt upgrade and rebooting I am now stuck with the splash screen dots in the middle of my screen, they will not go away even after I edited grub to remote the boot splash screen
#ubuntu 2019-01-30
<gilang> hello
<Elixer> hey
<Elixer> hows life
<Elixer> lol
<gilang> why
<gilang> do you help me?
<gilang> please
<Bashing-om> !ask | gilang
<ubottu> gilang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gilang> ok
<drvanon> Hello, I made some edits without backup to my vimrc (*facepalm* https://pastebin.com/1j5nCVd3), and now when ever I open a file, vim writes ----Autocommands---- and then some of the inoremaps in the file.
<drvanon> I am a little bit at a loss for how I would solve this. Correction: this is nvim.
<blackflow> drvanon: rename it something else, fix it, rename it back to .vimrc
<drvanon> blackflow: The issue is that I am at a loss for why it is printing to the terminal.
<drvanon> Nvim works just fine, except for that when it runs, I am shown what nvim has written and then I can access my files.
<blackflow> drvanon: the folks in #vim might know more
<drvanon> Found the issue! https://vi.stackexchange.com/questions/13939/vim-prints-options-on-quit
<drvanon> blackflow: thanks
<steve_> hello, I installed ubuntu on a flash drive but somehow GRUB got installed on the host drive (which only had Windows on it), and now the only way to boot anything is to manually tell BIOS to boot from the USB drive.  what should I do?  somehow I have to reinstall GRUB on the host drive, re-scanning for OSes, but not actually install ubuntu anywhere.  does the live boot USB do that?
<guiverc> steve_, when you install ubuntu, it asks you where to install grub's bootloader (listing a device, usually first hdd/sdd).  windows has commands to restore/replace it's own MBR (fixboot/fixmbr) so I'd use that to restore your hdd's MBR if you want it back to windows only
<stormchas2000> why would you want windows back
<steve_> guiverc, thanks I didn't know windows could replace the MBR, I thought windows explicitly didn't allow that to mess with people that use Linux.  unfortunately the windows install on the host drive is broken (can't boot) so that won't happen anyway.  My hope is the ubuntu live USB can reinstall grub, I guess I just have to try
<steve_> guiverc it was super weird, I was defintely not asked where to install GRUB, and I did select the "Something Else" option to manually partition/format/assign the drives, and this is not the first time I've used that live USB to install ubuntu.  oh well.
<guiverc> if you see grub, you can enter the commands to boot your windows ; then use the appropriate windows commands to restore it.
<guiverc> the question is easily overlooked as it's low on screen -- lots of people miss it; as 95%+ of installs the value doesn't need change (You are in the minority & had to take note)
<OerHeks> you would get the option where to install the bootloader, at some point
<steve_> guiverc, there's a command line in windows to restore the bootloader?  too bad the windows install is so FUBAR it can't even boot into safe mode
<steve_> whatever I'll just try the live stick, thanks everybody
<guiverc> your windows recovery media can be booted & will fix it...  but that's offtopic here
<guiverc> if you see grub, you can boot your windows by chainloading to the partition it's on
<guiverc> steve_, if you look at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230300  entry matthew_bird 19-jun-2014 contains commands to boot a windows; adjust it to match your system (assuming you get grub)
<guiverc> there was also info in that about fixing the mbr using windoze, but the command needed varies on your version..
<Hiddendude> ubuntu is great
<Hiddendude> windows 10  says i cant use some programs because i dont meet the requirements
<Hiddendude> and that program on ubuntu does not care
<Hiddendude> and it works
<Hiddendude> with no problems
<OerHeks> yes, bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<OerHeks> i have asked about adding android, but that was not a good idea
<Hiddendude> i use genymotion and it does not work in windows 10
<Hiddendude> but it does with ubuntu
<Hiddendude> it only wont work in windows 10 because i have old pc
<Hiddendude> but ubuntu makes it feel like my pc is newer
<OerHeks> you could go back to windows 8
<Hiddendude> what would that do
<Hiddendude> my pc shipped with windows 7
<stormchas2000> I have been using ubuntu for 10 years, I would never want to go back to windows
<strive> :)
<Hiddendude> my old pc had windows xp
<Hiddendude> but that pc quit working
<stormchas2000> When i bought this laptop brand new, it had windows 10 brand. The first thing i did when I got home was to delete windows and install ubuntu studio
<Hiddendude> the only reason i need windows is because it cant play roblox
<Hiddendude> but i dont even have windows installed
<Hiddendude> only ubuntu
<krugger> Hi, any package maintainers around that might want to pick up python-certbot package and update it to 0.28?
<krugger> Because looks like a TLS disaster waiting to happen
<krugger> when certbot start to fail to renew certificates in a few weeks.
<OerHeks> disco gives 0.28 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-certbot , but you can certainly file a SRU to speed things up
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Hiddendude> hello
<Hiddendude> for some reason i cant join the winehq channel
<Hiddendude> with xchat
<Hiddendude> i click  join channel and type winehq
<Hiddendude> but it does not join
<AngelKde> Hiddendude, whit vers of ubuntu you have ?
<Hiddendude> ubuntu 18.04.1 lts
<OerHeks> you get some message , register perhaps?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Hiddendude> #winehq :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<Hiddendude> thats what it says
<Hiddendude> so yes
<OerHeks> good, it is not expensive
<Hiddendude> well i would buy it but have no way of doing digital purchases
<krugger> So these is a bug report for the certbot on launchpad for the last 10 days, but it is still unassigned. How do you upgrade that bug report to a SRU?
<Hiddendude> but i have cash
<OerHeks> krugger, confirm that bugreport, unless you filed it
<OerHeks> Hiddendude, it is free
<Hiddendude> oh
<Hiddendude> i thought you meant it cost money
<Hiddendude> by saying its not expensive
<krugger> It is confirmed.
<krugger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-certbot/+bug/1812366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812366 in python-certbot (Ubuntu) "outdated version, please update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> krugger: this package is in universe.
<tomreyn> imported / synched from debian, it seems
<OerHeks> only disco gives 0.28 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-certbot
<krugger> Yes, that means all the bionic and cosmic will break in a few days when they try to renew the certificates.
<krugger> I am getting emails about it from Lets Encrypt, just like the original bug reporter
<tomreyn> krugger: got some link to read up on how it will break?
<krugger> https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/how-to-stop-using-tls-sni-01-with-certbot/83210
<krugger> Support for TLS-SNI-01 has been discontinued, because of security vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> thanks
<krugger> There are alteratives, but I am not sure what will happen in a few days.
<OerHeks> there is a ppa https://launchpad.net/~certbot/+archive/ubuntu/certbot
<OerHeks> that gives .28 for bionic
<krugger> But it will not be fixed for the LTS release without PPA?
<OerHeks> it can be fixed, by your confirmation
<tomreyn> not unless soemeone who uses the software or cares enough about it does an SRU
<tomreyn> s/or/and/
<OerHeks> jups
<Gen86> hmm occasionally on this old computer i got xubuntu on im getting the sound kinda like pausing and unpausing real fast
<Gen86> It's an old imac maybe it's a drivers thing?
<krugger> talk on the vuln for TLS-SNI-01: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhSOAk69JlM
<Gen86> or it's a firefox thing im not sure
<Gen86> but i think i heard it outside firefox
<Gen86> hmm i did find this https://wiki.debian.org/PulseAudio
<Gen86> maybe this is it
<Elixer> hey
<Deihmos> what is recommended? run apps as their user or change to myself? like i installed plex server and it has own user plex. should i change the user to me?
<OerHeks> it is better to run plex as its own 'user'  than root
<OerHeks> hmm nice howto for systemd https://forums.plex.tv/t/change-what-user-plex-runs-as/53586/11
<Deihmos> i saw that before
<Deihmos> shows how to change the user. i changed the user to my login
<Deihmos> is that root?
<Deihmos> i see what you mean. i chnaged all the apps to run as my local user. sonarr radarr sabnzbd plex tautulli hdhomerun
<Deihmos> a bit new to linux.. very strange compared to windows
<OerHeks> its a service, that starts at boot
<partlycloudy> morning/evening folks, what's the proper procedure to switch back to ifupdown on 18.04 LTS?
<OerHeks> so running under your user takes away that advantage, connecting remotely
<Deihmos> did n't put any of the users as root
<Deihmos> connecting remotely?
<Deihmos> what do you mean
<OerHeks> Plex is a streaming media server that lets you organize your video, music, and photo collections and stream them to all of your devices at anytime and from anywhere.
<OerHeks> so, other machines, smart tv, tablet, phone
<Deihmos> i think you misunderstood
<OerHeks> <Deihmos> did n't put any of the users as root = correct, it runs as plex.
<Deihmos> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RkdmEBPf/
<Deihmos> there is an option to choose the user the apps runs as
<conr> if i just upgraded my DDR3 RAM to 16GB on my 18.04 box, do I need to add more swap than 8.5GB?
<OerHeks> Deihmos, correct, that forum post talks about that too
<stront2> So it seems Ubuntu 18.10 has broken luks+zfs.  I upgraded a working 18.04 to 18.10 and it failed to boot.  Booting with Live Image allows me to mount the luks encrypted volumes and import them with zpool.  The data is intact.  The problem is (seems to be) crypt initramfs stuff isn't included in the initramfs because it doesn't know about ZFS.
<stront2> Anyone got pointers on how to fix this.  I tried forcing it and it still won;t decrypt the volumes at boot.  just drops to busy box
<tomreyn> stront2: in initramfs, "echo $REASON" to find out why it failed
<tomreyn> in case you booted off a live system to recover, make sure crypttab and fstab have proper uuids, you have a grub variant installed which supports cyptomount (that's if /boot is encrypted) - the secure boot signed one doesn't (dpkg -l grub*)
<stront2> tomreyn: boot isn't encrypted.
<tomreyn> oh okay, then i guess it's just a zfs issue, and i don't know muzch about zfs
<stront2> I will try the echo $REASON next time i reboot that machine (I am working on trying to fix it now)  thanks.  But i am pretty sure the problem is the luks crypt stuff refusing to install into the initramfs because it doesn't know ZFS.
<tomreyn> stront2: you can inspect initramfs contents using, e.g.: lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-4.18.0-14-generic
<tomreyn> sbin/cryptsetup would be needed
<tomreyn> also lib/cryptsetup/askpass
<tomreyn> and conf/conf.d/cryptroot to actually make the decryption happen
<deniz> ..
<deniz> hello
<tomreyn> or use unmkinitramfs to unpack an initramfs
<tomreyn> i mean the initrd, not just the initramfs
<stront2> tomreyn: ok, will look at that
<V7> Hey all
<tomreyn> stront2: unmkinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) /tmp/initrd; cd /tmp/initrd; cat main/conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<stront2> tomreyn: this is what update-initramfs emits immediatley after i upgraded. http://dpaste.com/2210CB8
<stront2> tomreyn: contents of cryptroot inside the initramfs: http://dpaste.com/3W868GE
<tomreyn> stront2: you can get a better idea of the context update-initramfs prints its warnings in if you run it with -v and redirect output to a file (to review later). e.g.:    mkdir /tmp/initramfs; update-initramfs -vc -k $(uname -r) -b /tmp/initramfs &>/tmp/initramfs.out
<tomreyn> stront2: generally, if it prints warnings that's a good hint that booting will fail, you want to get this right. if you're operating in a chroot, make sure you have all the needed virtual file systems bind mounted into the chroot.
<stront2> tomreyn: will do.  none of the crypt files you mentioned before are in the initramfs.  just cryptroot and crypttab
<tomreyn> i'm surprised that you would have two rootdev's, but maybe that's just me not getting zfs.
<stront2> tomreyn: yes i am in a chroot, i spent time making some scripts to mount everything consistently so that should be ok.
<stront2> tomreyn: well my root bev is a mirrored ssd.  so i need both devs running so zfs can start the mirror.
<tomreyn> but cryptsetup is installed, right?
<tomreyn> i see
<stront2> yes its installed, just not being inserted into the initramfs
<stront2> this is a setup thats worked without issue since 2017, and i upgraded through multiplke ubuntu's with it.
<tomreyn> oh right the error reported by update-initramfs is actually from cryptsetup, sorry
<stront2> So something has changed since 18.04 to 18.10 which alters this behaviour.
<stront2> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/0DZHKPG is the verbose update-initramfs
<tomreyn> stront2: is zfs-initramfs installed?
<stront2> yes it is installed.  I am going to try and force crypt into the initramfs by setting CRYPTSETUP=y in /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook
<tomreyn> https://www.medo64.com/2019/01/booting-encrypted-mirror-zfs-on-ubuntu-1810/ looks like a good how-to, maybe proof read your configuration based on it.
<tomreyn> i understand what you're saying this used to work on previous releases and stopped after upgrading to 18.10. sometimes such can be caused when previously deprtecated configurations were still supported but then support was dropped.
<stront2> Thanks for the link.  all i was able to find in days of searching was 18.04 or earlier guides.
<tomreyn> (i'd expect such to be mentioned in the release notes, though)
<tomreyn> yw
<stront2> tomreyn: actually i am suspicious. the warning he shows are from 18.04 output and not 18.10 specifically he shows no warning about not "The initramfs image may not contain cryptsetup binaries nor crypto modules."
<tomreyn> stront2: hmm don't you have linux-modules-$(uname -r) installed? line 5 of http://dpaste.com/0DZHKPG suggests you don't.
<stront2> which i am convinced is the issue.
<tomreyn> 4.18.0-10 is also outdated
<stront2> tomreyn: just checked, yes thats right. not installed.  Which isn't good.  This state is immediately after the upgrade process.
<tomreyn> was it installed previously?
<stront2> I will see what a system update inside the chroot will do.  But first i will snapshot my drives so i can recover if it goes bad.
<stront2> tomreyn: i imagine so, but it's not in the list of installable packages.  4.18.0-11 is the earliest in that series.
<tomreyn> is the "linux-image-generic" meta package installed?
<tomreyn> if you chose to uninstall "linux-image-generic" at some point this could have caused the modules package to not get installed after upgrading
<stront2> tomreyn: yes it is.  4.18.0.13.14
<tomreyn> err during upgrade
<tomreyn> okay, then i'd expected the modules package to be installed as well.
<tomreyn> linux-modules-extra-... rather
<tomreyn> actually linux-generic is the meta package you should have
<amitkm9204> Hi
<stront2> tomreyn: linux-generic is installed and has the same version 4.18.0.13.14
<amitkm9204> Can anyone help me
<tomreyn> stront2: okay, fine
<stront2> amitkm9204: depends on your problem
<amitkm9204> How to involve for help in kernal 5.0
<stront2> tomreyn: i will try upgrading the packages and fix the missing modules problem
<tomreyn> amitkm9204: can you say this differently? i don't understand "involve for help in kernal"
<amitkm9204> @stront2 i want to work in 5.0 and related issue.
<amitkm9204> I mean any irc you know for the discussion?
<tomreyn> stront2: good luck. the issue is surely the moiissing modules. please do report a bug if this really looks like a result of the upgrade process. check log files in /var/log/upgrade (the path is from memory, might also be release-upgrade or similar) to get an idea of what happened there.
<tomreyn> amitkm9204: discussion on what exactly? it's not yet clear what you are looking to discuss, other than it seems to be somehow related to Linux 5.0
<amitkm9204> yeah
<tomreyn> amitkm9204: what is the root issue you're trying to solve?
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running? why do you care about 5.0?
<amitkm9204> sorry..
<amitkm9204> Thanks for guiding
<amitkm9204> :-(
<amitkm9204> :-)
<tomreyn> no need ot be sorry, i'm just trying to help you get the help you're looking for, but you'll need to provide more info if you need help with anything ubuntu related.
<stront2> tomreyn: the problem with missing modules is that $(uname -r) is giving the kernel version of the live usb, not the kernel installed in my chroot
<tomreyn> stront2: right, you'll need to use the one you have installed
<stront2> the modules are installed and if i updateinitramfs for those kernels no errors on that part.
<tomreyn> oh ok, fine.
<tomreyn> so now it doesn't say "cryptsetup: ERROR: Couldn't resolve device ge40-ssd-pool/ROOT/ubuntu" ?
<stront2> Oh, yes it still says that.
<stront2> Thats because cryptsetup doesn't know about zfs.
<tomreyn> so we just solved a non issue ;)
<stront2> tomreyn: yup.  but worth doing anyway.
<tomreyn> afaik / on zfs is still not supported on ubuntu, but i may be wrong there,
<stront2> so the way zfs works, it imports its "pools" by scanning the available devices.  So it doesn't need something like cryptsetup to tell it where to look for filesystems.  it just needs the devices to be mapped.
<stront2> 18.04 does just that.  it basically says, i don't know how to deal with zfs, so here is the dreive mapped, up to you.
<stront2> 18.10 says.  I don;t know how to work with zfs. So no Crypt functions for you.
<noals> hi, i have no sound. actually it's weird because it was kinda working with the live dvd but not anymore
<stront2> i think it's wrong.  cryptsetup shouldn't refuse to map a drive just because it doesn't know how to deal with the underlying filesystem.
<tomreyn> stront2: this could surely be a matter of debate. i guess i'd prefer a warning over a failure there, too, but maybe there are reasons to do so which i just don't understand.
<tomreyn> stront2: so file a bug report, though, if the behaviour changed 18.04 -> 18.10 and this causes things to break and this is not listed on the release notes AND zfs on / is now supported.
<tomreyn> or just scratch the zfs part, since this is about a change of behaviour in cryptsetup
<tomreyn> !sound | noals
<ubottu> noals: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
 * tomreyn bbl
<noals> ubottu: everything is well recognized but i think it have something to do with my bios somehow
<noals> ubottu: basically, yesterday i messed up my ubuntu installation because of the fast boot and secure boot of my uefi, but at this time the sound was working
<ubottu> noals: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noals> ubottu:  ha damn lol
<ubottu> noals: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lalitmee> Hello guys
<noals> lalitmee: hi
<noals> lalitmee: you know much about ubuntu ? maybe u can help me ?
<lalitmee> I don't know whats happening to my Lubuntu terminal, as I am trying to run the command `sudo apt-fast update`, it is asking me for password but rightway it is throwing me out of the propmt
<lalitmee> noals: yeah tell me
<noals> lalitmee: i have no sound problem, i think it have something to do with my uefi setting, you think it would be ok if i boot with fast boot and secure boot now that ubuntu is well installed ?
<noals> lalitmee: actually yesterday i messed up my ubuntu installation at first because of those bios setting but the sound was working so im a bit confused
<noals> lalitmee: are you sure you're not typing a wrong password for your problem ? i dont know much about it but well.. lol
<EoflaOE> I have removed the 4.18 kernel which was shipped with Xubuntu 18.10 32-bit, along with the older 5.0.0-rc2, and rc3 right after upgrading to rc4. Whenever I do any apt-get installs, or upgrades, it says that these packages are not required anymore on my system: amd64-microcode intel-microcode iucode-tool thermald. My CPU is AMD Athlon XP 1500+ and it's incapable of 64-bit so I think it shouldn't have any microcode. Can I remove these packages? Or should I
<EoflaOE> keep them?
<lalitmee> noals: you want sound where?
<lalitmee> noals: actually I am not typing the password, it is not letting me type the password
<noals> lalitmee: anywhere, i just want to listen to music and all on ubuntu, all my things are well recognized but i have no sound
<noals> lalitmee: you know the password isn't visible when u type it in the terminal right ?
<noals> lalitmee: you just have to type it without mistake, it doesnt show anything but if you type the right password and enter, it goes as expected
<noals> anyway, i better ask on the forum for my problem i think, cya
<DarwinElf> is it possible to downgrade to a 4.16 kernel?  I need a driver for a PCI card that has been removed from the kernel, despite some advanced PC system-/logic-/main-/mother-boards still being made with one or two plain/classic PCI slots to this day
<EoflaOE> DarwinElf: What Ubuntu version you're using? 18.04?
<DarwinElf> yes
<stront2> tomreyn: i managed to fix it.  The problem was the crypttab now needs the option initramfs added to the root mirror drives.  Which forces luks to unlock them. This wasn't needed in 18.04
<stront2> tomreyn: thank you for all your help, it is very much appreciated.
<EoflaOE> DarwinElf: You may try to download these packages for 4.16: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16/. Select your architecture, download the 3 debs: headers, headers-generic, and image-generic listed below your architecture, and install them using "sudo dpkg ~/path/to/linux-*.deb"
<DarwinElf> thanks
<DarwinElf> then I can just put both in the GRUB2 menu?
<DarwinElf> i.e., old and current?
<lightblue> hi, I just had a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 and wanted to install tightvncserver for remote desktop access. But connecting with vncviewer shows a blank grey screen.
<EoflaOE> Yes. All kernel debs can update the list so it lists old and current.
<lightblue> here is what the session log says: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQm6dZsFnF/
<lightblue> please help if you have ever run into similar problems.
<deeenas> hi
<EoflaOE> he deeenas
<EoflaOE> hi*
<EoflaOE> Do you have any questions about Ubuntu?
<deeenas> i am looking for developer community channel to join
<deeenas> can you suggest some good ones
<SlidingHorn> !alis | deeenas
<ubottu> deeenas: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Liza23> Register and looking for me and maybe we will be sex partner --->  http://gg.gg/d0al3
<SlidingHorn> I've always wanted to be sex partner...
<deeenas> who doesn't
<deeenas> hey
<deeenas> kaise use karte hain iss bhasad ko
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<myweb> ???
<lotuspsychje> myweb: can we help you?
<myweb> good night
<ddoobb> How can I check if my /home is a separate partition or it's on the same partition as Ubuntu?
<myweb> lotuspsychje:tanks
<lotuspsychje> !home | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bojancar> Hi ! :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome bojancar how can we help you?
<tomreyn> stront2: you're welcome, and thanks for reporting back. can you point me to where you found out about the need to set the "initramfs" option on /etc/crypttab? also, did you file a bug on this, so that other peoples' upgrades won't have to run into this?
<bojancar> Hi lotuspsychje, well im not sure if this is an ubuntu thing, actually. So I added some ram into my box This is the paste of what I have in my sockets right now: https://pastebin.com/ne4Qb87E   But my system free registeres something different, and I'm not sure why...
<bojancar> free says: Mem:       32874524     4029632    24935108      309416     3909784    28270964
<bojancar> To be honest, this is one of the rare occasions im not even sure what to google anymore :)
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: how many ram you got in total please
<bojancar> should be 48g
<lotuspsychje> wow lol
<bojancar> 16 + 32
<bojancar> Yeah, a lot of docker containers :(
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: check sudo inxi -mxxx
<lotuspsychje> might be a cleaner overview
<bojancar> https://pastebin.com/GmPVPhAt
<bojancar> Still doesn't add up, but yeah your are right, cleaner overview :)
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: it doesnt meet your expectations? did you add ram lately?
<bojancar> yeah, but that's not the thing check this: Used/Total: 4625.9/32104.0MB      so 16 + 16 + 8 + 8 = 48, while system registeres 32
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah i see
<bojancar> It sees all the modules, yet it fails to allow me to allocate
<tomreyn> bojancar: is this an MP system? have you checked that the seating of the DIMMs is correct? you have banks 0 empty everywhere.
<bojancar> tomreyn, It has crossed my mind that the seatings were not correct, that's the next thing I will be playing with.
<bojancar> I followed the instructions from the MB manual
<bojancar> Also, what does MP stand for?
<tomreyn> bojancar: multi processor, more than one cpu
<bojancar> Right, it's a single processor system.
<tomreyn> okay the CPUs adressing different DIMMs is not the issue.
<tomreyn> dmesg should also tell you which dimms were identified and how they ended up getting used
<bojancar> https://pastebin.com/D25SfQaK just for reference the cpuinfo
<lotuspsychje> maybe something limits it to 32g?
<bojancar> let me check on dmesg
<bojancar> And finally dmesg | grep memory: https://pastebin.com/CH0AF6NU
<tomreyn> which mainboard do you have then?
<tomreyn> 'grep memory' isn't going to be sufficient
<bojancar> Motherboard info: https://pastebin.com/gRjfyz2s
<bojancar> Sure, I can grep other stuff from dmesg, there is just a lot of output
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: try: sudo dmidecode -t 16
<ddoobb> At the terminal what exactly are xxx and yyy in xxx@yyy:~$ called
<bojancar> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/AkUgsFG8
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: ok does your mobo manual also mention 512Gig max?
<ddoobb> lotuspsychje are both called hostname, because they are different
<bojancar> found it lotuspsychje : 8 x DDR4 DIMM sockets supporting up to 128 GB of system memory
<bojancar> They advertise as they support: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X399-AORUS-Gaming-7-rev-10#sp
<lotuspsychje> ddoobb: user@host
<bojancar> Oh yeah, windows sees it :) That's why I came here
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: so when you reboot into windows you got right ammount?
<bojancar> Yeah windows gets the right amount
<bojancar> Which is weird :/
<lotuspsychje> a bug tomreyn ?
<bojancar> Should I drop you the entire dmesg ?
<lotuspsychje> if you want bojancar we can take a look
<bojancar> By all means, give me a sec
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: no idea, it sure sounds like it if one OS can handle the RAM, the other cannot.
<bojancar> Here, https://gist.github.com/virogenesis/a22462f0ee8595fbe191301c0f620170
<bojancar> Had to create a gist, pastebin has a limit on size
<lotuspsychje> if windows catches it, there's no use to switch rams right
<bojancar> If you give me 10mins I can boot to Windows to confirm with a Screenshot
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: we believe you mate
<bojancar> Thanks for the effort of helping though, I kinda ran out of keywords to check online :)
<tomreyn> i agree the dimms seems to be correctly installed
<lotuspsychje> bojancar: wich ubuntu version is this?
<bojancar> it's 18.04
<bojancar> Latest kernel
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<tomreyn> bojancar: 4.15 or 4.18 then?
<bojancar> 4.20
<lotuspsychje> oh..
<tomreyn> bojancar: where did you get this?
<bojancar> Ubuntu kernel update utility (im lazy)
<lotuspsychje> try this on bionic offical kernel as a test bojancar ?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.44.46 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> okay, try with 4.15 then
<bojancar> Can do
<lotuspsychje> if that doesnt work, we can bug
<bojancar> Sure, give me a sec, gotta reboot :)
<tomreyn> you should get a bios upgrade, too
<LBJ> Hello
<bojancar> tomreyn, :+1: Good idea
<lotuspsychje> welcome LBJ how can we help you today?
<bojancar> Ill go on with kernel + bios and can let you know later if I pin this to the kernel so you can file a bugreport
<tomreyn> ok
<bojancar> Cheers
<zzp> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome zzp
<zzp> my ubuntu dock crashed
<lotuspsychje> zzp: there has been an update for the dock recently, did you reboot?
<zzp> when an application is in maximum and the computer goes to sleep, then when i wake up the screen, I will see a stupid dock at the lock screen
<lotuspsychje> thats a known bug zzp
<zzp> oops
<zzp> is there any way to fix it ?(instead of reboot)
<zzp> i tried to logout using GUI,but it seem that the full gnome session crashed. so, i had to login using the text terminal and reboot the device
<lotuspsychje> zzp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1769383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Disco) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,Fix released]
<lord4163> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> zzp: is your system up to date please?
<lord4163> What happened to tasksel? I can't seem to find it in the repositories?
<lord4163> I'm on Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<zzp> yes, i update the system both using apt and snap
<SlidingHorn> !info tasksel xenial
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 31 kB, installed size 244 kB
<SlidingHorn> lord4163: should be there -  apt policy tasksel
<lord4163> SlidingHorn: Hmmm, weird
<lotuspsychje> zzp: uname -a please?
<lord4163> SlidingHorn: N: Unable to locate package tasksel
<zzp> Linux zzp-HP-ubuntu 4.15.0-44-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 14 11:26:59 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SlidingHorn> lord4163: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please?
<lotuspsychje> zzp: did you receive that gnome dock update yet?
<zzp> i just check the package using dpkg, it shows ii  gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock          0.9.1ubuntu18.04.3                           all          Ubuntu Dock for GNOME Shell
<lotuspsychje> zzp: 2019-01-30 06:20:58 upgrade gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock:all 0.9.1ubuntu18.04.1 0.9.1ubuntu18.04.3
<lotuspsychje> yep looks good
<lord4163> SlidingHorn: Yes, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GzzzYymK86/
<lotuspsychje> lord4163: lsb_release -a please
<lord4163> lotuspsychje: Oh, I fixed it already :)
<lotuspsychje> zzp: affect yourself to the bug
<lord4163> SlidingHorn: My mistake, I cleared the cache. :) Had to apt update :)
<lotuspsychje> lord4163: and upgrade your system?
<SlidingHorn> lord4163: :) no worries
<lotuspsychje> zzp: #118 of the bug conrfirms it has been fixxed
<lotuspsychje> zzp: are you sure you rebooted system?
<pikia> Can someone help me repair GRUB? I've ran boot-repair on a live USB, but it fails. Here is the paste.ubuntu that it tells me to provide
<pikia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wtb6tXkmzn/
<zzp> yes
<zzp> after i found the whole GUI crashed i opened a text terminal using ctrl+alt+f3 and then type reboot then enter
<elmul555> hello
<zzp> this problem occurs to me recently. I have using ubuntu 18.04.1 since it released and the dock haven't have any problem since then
<lotuspsychje> zzp: what kind of graphics card/driver do you use?
<zzp> Intel® UHD Graphics 620 (Kabylake GT2)
<lotuspsychje> zzp: can you make a screenshot of that?
<zzp> ok, i will try if the dock crash again
<bojancar> lotuspsychje, Well I have debugged my ram issue, and the problem is one of the 16G ram modules
<bojancar> Both linux and Windows register it when it's plugged in, but neither want to allocate it.
<bojancar> Windows reports it as System Allocated RAM
<bojancar> Therefore it's not an #ubuntu issue :) But nevertheless, thank you for the support
<alakx> Hello. I have a nfs mounted folder. When i create a new directory it gets access 2675 and user/group nobody:nogroup. My question is how can i change that, when i create a new directory by default, it gets permissions...lets say 755 ?
<mrlpbt> alakx i'am not 100% sure, but try to take a look at "sticky bits"
<diskin> alakx, also check https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922953
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> why is package chromium-codecs-ffmpeg conflicting with chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra ? i am unable to install both
<silv3r_m00n> what is wrong
<DarwinElf> I had to downgrade a kernel for an old driver, which didn't work, so how do I restore to the default kernel?
<SlidingHorn> silv3r_m00n: do you have third party repositories/PPAs in use?
<silv3r_m00n> SlidingHorn: let me check, there were few sometime back
<ducasse> silv3r_m00n: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra contains the plugins from chromium-codecs-ffmpeg as well
<mrlpbt> DarwinElf yes you can, normaly ubuntu keeps minimum one old kernel in the back, i've just rolled back yester day from 4.15-44 to 4.15-43 because of much problems in 44.
<silv3r_m00n> ducasse: so installing just the extra version should suffice ?
<tomreyn> silv3r_m00n: these packages are mutually exclusive since they provide overlapping functionality. read the package descriptions, which explain it.
<silv3r_m00n> oh
<ducasse> silv3r_m00n: yes
<silv3r_m00n> great then
<alakx> mrlpbt, diskin thans guys i will check it out
<tomreyn> DarwinElf: how did you downgrade the kernel?
<silv3r_m00n> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg is unable to play mp4 videos on websites. need chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra for that
<DarwinElf> as EoflaOE described above
<tomreyn> DarwinElf: just uninstall the newer kernel packages you installed then. "apt list --installed linux-*-4.16*" to identify these packages, then "sudo apt remove <package1> <package2> ..." to remove them.
<Fc> hey
<Fc> wats mean to happen here?
<Fc> ive oppened a random program n the school pc n i entered here
<tomreyn> !ot | Fc
<ubottu> Fc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fc> ok, ty
<DarwinElf> thanks
<murthy> Google chrome displays "500 Internal Server Error" for some webpages, after updating to Version 72.0.3626.81, does anyone face this problem?
<tomreyn> murthy: those are errors occurring on the remote server,
<diskin> murthy, it looks like a server-side error, not related to browser...
<murthy> tomreyn, diskin I know that, but this is not just with a single website, it also occurs with other websites. This happening suddenly after the update makes me suspicious. Could it be that the other sites use some buggy google service or api?
<diskin> murthy, now I'm hesitating whether to upgrade my chrome to that version or not )
<diskin> can you give some example links?
<murthy> diskin: youtube
<murthy> diskin: do we have some thing like this for youtube https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en-GB&v=status
<murthy> diskin: also It could be an Issue with my regional cdns
<diskin> I don't know. Have you restarted all instances of chrome after upgrade, murthy?
<murthy> yes
<murthy> I usually do that
<diskin> murthy, do you have other browsers to test? e.g., firefox, chromium?
<murthy> diskin: I have firefox, but how can I test, It occurs randomly
<EriC^^> sounds like a server side error
<EriC^^> murthy: next time it happens, try firefox
<diskin> murthy, do any other pages, except google-related, fail?
<diskin> I'd test it by hitting reload button multiple times
<diskin> also I guess there are many people already with that Chrome version here...
<diskin> and I will upgrade mine too :)
<diskin> murthy, upgraded to 72.0.3626.81-1, no problems with youtube, reloaded front page ~10 times
<viaco> help! why my mint appears no reaction when i changed user?
<viaco> who can give me a hand?
<ducasse> !mint | viaco
<ubottu> viaco: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<murthy> EriC^^: It appears randomly
<viaco> ubottu:thank you.
<Jiom> huh?
<murthy> diskin: Thats good, it could be some regional cdn disruptions
<zetheroo> for nearly 5 years I have been using my Thinkpad T440p on the docking station connected to two screen connected via DP. Laptop is off when I get to the office - place it in the dock (lid closed) - press the power button on the dock - boot up and I'm logging into Ubuntu. Today I get in, do everything like usual, and ... no image on the two screens. I lift the laptop lid - no image there either. Cold turn off. Leave lid open and power on -
<zetheroo>  all screens (Laptop and 2 monitors) get image. Close laptop monitor - all screens go black - laptop not in suspend or hibernate - just frozen up - nothing can get it to respond. Cold turn off. Power on again with laptop lid open, login to Ubuntu, try to change anything in Display settings - system locks up. Cold turn off. Something is seriously broken (maybe some new fangled update!?) and I have no idea how to begin to troubleshoot this
<zetheroo> .
<diskin> murthy, I wonder if there is a way to force using another CDN. except with a proxy or VPN
<zetheroo> This is the output of my dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGf8nn84sw/
<u0_a244> ping
<caroga_> pong
<murthy> diskin: as far as I know, there isn't one
<zetheroo> ok, I just tried putting the laptop into suspend and all the screens go off but the laptop never suspends - it's just 'on' but completely unresponsive
<pragomer> what basic video editor would you recommend for a linux-newbie, lets say a switcher that comes from windows and "movie maker", etc ?
<pragomer> openshot, pitivi, etc ?
<tarzeau> shotcut http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/shotcut/ ?
<tarzeau> or olive http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/olive/
<pragomer> thank you.. will have a look at these..
<pragomer> because I heard often about openshot, etc. beeing not too stable
<zooper> zetheroo: is a known bug which you can find info about here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813663 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1813745 External monitors does not work anymore 4.15.0-44" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tarzeau> are there users with spanish keyboard in here?
<tarzeau> i've got an installation of ubuntu 18.04 with a user switching using gnome-shell between us/es, however only us works, and it stays us
<tarzeau> she's workarounding it with setxkbmap es and us
<nekowaiidesu> Hi all, I'm wanting to clone a lot of laptops over network with a windows image. they're all the same model laptop. Is there any easy way to do it with Ubuntu as a 'server' machine?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: for server questions best ask in #ubuntu-server
<nekowaiidesu> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: can you confirm the system has the additional language extras installed?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: no, i'd expect a warning/error message if it isn't. how could i install that manually? using cli apt?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: hmm not sure how the package is called, its the addons that propose when you open language settings
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: and 'manage installed languages'
<tarzeau> i see, i'll have to figure out! good tip! thanks
<qwebirc37942> hi
<lotuspsychje> morning qwebirc37942 what can we do for you?
<qwebirc37942> I just want install ubuntu but impossible
<qwebirc37942> uefi don't allow me
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: are you going to dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<qwebirc37942> single boot
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: switch fastboot=off and secureboot=off from your bios
<qwebirc37942> done
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: so what happens when you try to boot your usb?
<qwebirc37942> i dont see my usb key
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: F12 gives you a media choice?
<qwebirc37942> The only one working is fedora with her own software
<qwebirc37942> efi boot
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: how did you create your ubuntu usb?
<qwebirc37942> With unetbootin, etcher, fedora media creator, media creator from fedora
<qwebirc37942> rofus
<qwebirc37942> but i have a netbook with atom processor
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: did you create the stick from windows or linux?
<qwebirc37942> both
<qwebirc37942> i'm with this for 5 or 6 hours now
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: if fedora boots, it must be the wrong way of creating your ubuntu iso
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: try universal usb installer from windows
<lotuspsychje> !usb | qwebirc37942
<ubottu> qwebirc37942: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<qwebirc37942> i'v read something about that, fedora use a hash systems
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: i tested rufus not too long ago, that worked for me also
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: do you have that spanish system with you?
<tarzeau> no, only remote
<qwebirc37942> i think is a problems with my uefi frimware i'v try to flash but same thing
<lotuspsychje> ah ok, there's some bug i wanted to tested GUI tarzeau tnx anyway :p
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: when you try to boot the usb, do you see an underscore at your left upper screen? _
<qwebirc37942> no
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: to wich point exactly you boot?
<qwebirc37942> i'v try universal usb installer too
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: if fedora boots, ubuntu must boot too
<qwebirc37942> I'm press f9 to go in manager and i see fedora both and uefi but not my key
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: tested on the same usb stick and usb port?
<qwebirc37942> I'v try 2 usb stick and i have only 1 port
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: are you sure your bios settings are set to legacy instead of uefi?
<qwebirc37942>  yes
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: what brand/type of computer is that please?
<qwebirc37942> i'v only secure boot and it's disable
<qwebirc37942> Hp pavillon x2 detachable
<qwebirc37942> it's more like a tablet with sd card hdd
<qwebirc37942> my bios i have like only 4 option
<qwebirc37942> i have only 32 go inside so windows 10 is too heavy
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: did you move usb boot up to first plave in your F10 bios settings?
<qwebirc37942> yes, i'v study in computer since 11 years and i use ubuntu since that time
<qwebirc37942> fedora use SHA1 systems so bypass uefi protection
<qwebirc37942> have you look for that computer on hp?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: after changing bios settings, did you save them and reboot with power button?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: yes, im browsing on your type
<qwebirc37942> yes
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: can you see the usb brand in your bios?
<qwebirc37942> i'v try that too
<qwebirc37942> bootia32.efi
<qwebirc37942> no
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: hmm, we need to test if your ubuntu usb is burned correctly, do you have another system to test on?
<qwebirc37942> no,m'y processor is dead on my computer
<qwebirc37942> https://askubuntu.com/questions/775498/ubuntu-on-32-bit-uefi-only-based-tablet-pc
<qwebirc37942> i will try that
<qwebirc37942> i will try again thanks for your help
<qwebirc37942> I will try 32 bit version after just to see
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc37942: maybe this could be usefull: https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/Linux-on-HP-Pavilion-x2-detachable-PC-10/td-p/4810665
<shri> i connected my 16 gb sd card to ubuntu 16.04 lts and copied some files then i choose eject option and i disconnected the usb then after that my SD card is not working on any device
<lotuspsychje> shri: can you open a terminal and: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your sd card, and pastebin us the results please?
<dedsec1571> hello
<dedsec1571> ping
<Milfje> pong
<lotuspsychje> can we help you dedsec1571
<murthy> EriC^^: I just now checked the link with firefox when the server error happens in chrome, same thing happens, the same server error
<murthy> diskin: Can you check this link and see If you get any server errors https://www.youtube.com/user/TheYoungTurks/videos
<EriC^^> murthy: it works for me
<murthy> EriC^^: can you give me the address that you get when you ping the above address, I would like to know the cdn address
<murthy> EriC^^: my cdn seems to be maa03s31-in-f14.1e100.net
<EriC^^> murthy: PING youtube-ui.l.google.com (172.217.21.78) 56(84) bytes of data.64 bytes from mrs08s05-in-f14.1e100.net
<faLUCE> Hello. If I install hass with a prebuilt image, can I add mosquitto (by installing it from terminal, for example) ?
<faLUCE> sorry, I sent the msg to the wrong channel
<dedsec1571> wkwkwkwkk....
<lotuspsychje> stop that dedsec1571
<diskin> murthy, I see error 500 and "A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation."
<dedsec1571> sory
<diskin> same in firefox
<murthy> diskin: wow, nice catch
<murthy> diskin: I think youtube is facing service disruptions
<murthy> diskin: So we can safely assume this is not related to the recent chrome update?
<diskin> murthy, yesss!
<diskin> murthy, https://www.youtube.com/user/TheYoungTurks works for me, though
<diskin> and then when I click "Videos" on that page, it loads https://www.youtube.com/user/TheYoungTurks/videos?pbjreload=10 -which is also fine
<murthy> diskin: ya the server error happens randomly
<diskin> well, it seems that it is fixed in general, started working in firefox as well, by the original (faulty) link
<murthy> diskin: hope so
<Dorfen> Hi, I just installed latest updates on ubuntu 18.04 - this resulted in black screen on login if more than 2 displays connected. 4 people in the office have the exact issue - seems to be X11 related as a login with X11 as window manager results in black screens, but wayland lets me log in, although rearanging screens here results in a complete freeze. Anyone experienced this also and got a fix?
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen: do you have intel gpu and external monitors?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Dorfen> lotuspsychje: yes i do, integrated in the motherboard
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen: might be this known bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813663 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "External monitors does not work anymore 4.15.0-44" [High,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen: try booting system into -43 kernel
<Dorfen> how would i go about doing that?
<lotuspsychje> Dorfen: you can boot a previous kernel from grub as a test
<Dorfen> i will try this, thank you! brb
<jngk> I'm controlling a gunicorn process with supervisor. The process tree looks like, A -> B -> {C,D,E,F}
<jngk> Killing A, either with 'supervisorctl stop A' or kill -SIGTERM A, does not kill the children.
<jngk> Killing B does.
<jngk> This is a bit of an issue, because supervisor isn't stopping my application.
<zamba> hm.. the ubuntu 18.04 server installation is failing when attempting to install on esxi hypervisor
<murthy> jngk: I have seen this happen usually
<lotuspsychje> zamba: join #ubuntu-server please
<zamba> the regular installation just goes into a greyish-pink screen with no output
<murthy> jngk: I mean for local process
<murthy> jngk: on desktop
<jngk> murthy: can i specify to supervisor to kill all the child processes?
<murthy> jngk: sorry, I have no Idea of server stuff
<iomari> greetings, is ifupdown needed if I'm using network manager?
<murthy> jngk: I seen this behavior with desktop process
<murthy> jngk: A is not a daemon right?
<BluesKaj> iomari, don't know for sure , but I do know it's needed if you don't use NM and use the interfaces file instead
<BluesKaj> but if it's installed along side NM then I wouldn't remove it
<Beam_Inn_> hello.
<Beam_Inn_> I'm trying to find the right programming language for focusing objects via hotkey in ubuntu.
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: Hi
<Beam_Inn_> murdthe hello
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: use tab to complete nicks
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: what do you mean by object
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: Do you mean object in terms of object oriented programming or object in terms of computer vision?
<Beam_Inn_> sections/regions/views/content of a computer program
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: have you known the application named actiona?
<Beam_Inn_> for example, left-region, File drop-down item region (view of Open), content region->view of page 30->view of {search term}.
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: it uses qt scripting
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: I am not sure but I have seen some where that Qt scripting is getting deprecated
<Beam_Inn_> Well, I ran into a few softwares that were capable of this (not sure if qt scripting or actiona is one of them)...  I'm looking for something simple so I can read the whole source code.
<Beam_Inn_> ahk (auto hotkey) might be an option, but I suspect something as low-level as C++ or bash would be ideal
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: I am using that on windows
<Beam_Inn_> yeah, that's why I'm going to be shelling windows.
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: But ahk uses some scripting language?
<Beam_Inn_> It is.  AHK is a scripting language.
<Beam_Inn_> I think it's incredibly fast so I shouldn't have an issue with using it, but the fact that it's not anywhere near core or popular with lamen users, I am reluctant to use it.
<Beam_Inn_> I also feel like when I get down to C++ (for example), people will say "we don't support custom libraries/functions", and I'll be at a dead hault.\
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: you want to automate for your stuff or you want to develop for everyone?
<Beam_Inn_> In terms of integra--  I dunno, I might port this to C++
<Beam_Inn_> that's basically the last thing I was going to say: I'd like to be more open with a lot of the code.
<Beam_Inn_> Basically, with things that shouldn't be back-breaking to use.
<Beam_Inn_> Like gimp, for example.
<Beam_Inn_> Just to give people who contribute a very nice advantage that they earn, themselves.
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: I dont know If there is one for the criteria you said. The best option for you I would recommend you is Qt with low level operating system api/interface. Take a look at actiona. You may know qt is cross platform
<stront2> tomreyn: i read about the option at https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/cryptsetup/crypttab.5.en.html and when i cross checked with the page you linked me i noticed they were using the option on their mirror root device.  (It wasn't obvious from a quick readthrough because the lines are long and you have to scroll the windows to read them).
<Beam_Inn_> murthy, I'll set it up and give it a shot.  thank you.
<Beam_Inn_> but also I'll ask a few other channels.
<murthy> Beam_Inn_: Sure, you are welcome. Try also in #qt
<stront2> tomreyn: i then tried it and it worked like it always used to, and the warnings about maybe crypt stuff wont be in initramfs was gone.
<stront2> tomreyn: a bug report AND a pull request to make a note about it on the official ZFS on linux wiki are on my todo list for tonight.
<zetheroo> Is it possible that a very recent update broke the ability to have video output on my docking station while the laptop lid is closed?
<zetheroo> after trying every combination I could think of I did a reinstall and it was working (18.04) ... then I installed all the updates and ... broken!
<zetheroo> docking station video outputs work ONLY with the laptop lid open  - if I close the screen all displays go off and laptop is non-responsive and no image on laptop screen. Nothing but cold power off, and back on again, can get it going.
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<Beam_Inn_> zetheroo, yes.
<EriC^^> zetheroo: maybe it's suspending?
<zetheroo> EriC^^: It might be trying to, but it's not succeeding.
<zooper> zetheroo: you've most likely been affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813663 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "External monitors does not work anymore 4.15.0-44" [High,Confirmed]
<zetheroo> I have been using this setup for nearly 5 years now and never had this happen - never - and that was also with 16.04.
<zetheroo> zooper: oh my ... I have the same kernel installed here 4.15.0-44-generic
<zooper> zetheroo: i had the same issue my self. So either downgrade your kernel for now, or install the test kernel mentioned in the bug
<zetheroo> zooper: I am not sure I have the previous kernel installed ... 4.15.0-44-generic
<zetheroo> sorry .. 4.15.0-43
<zetheroo> any idea how long it would take for the fixed kernel to be released?
<zooper> zetheroo: you should be able to pick the previous one from the grub menu when booting up your machine.
<zooper> No idea, sorry. But since the issue have been identified i think quite soon
<zetheroo> zooper: ok
<zetheroo> will reboot into the previous kernel and try again on the dock....
<iomari> BluesKaj: thanks. I'm having issues suddenly with my network config all looking very normal but unable to pass packets unless I reboot. I;m using netplan but it passes it off to network manager. It was working fine until monday.
<BluesKaj> iomari, make sure NM isn't commented out in netplan
<iomari> BluesKaj: it's not
<BluesKaj> ok
<zetheroo> awesome - back with all 3 external screens!
<zooper> zetheroo: :)
<iomari> very frustasting. It's working now but in a few minutes it may just stop communicating with no obvious reason.
<zetheroo> ... only wasted half the day trying to figure out what the heck was going on :P
<zetheroo> zooper: thanks for the head-up on that bug report!
<zooper> zetheroo: np! Glad it helped you out!
<BluesKaj> iomari, I use ifupdown and /etc/network/interfaces with dhcp rather than NM on my desktop pc, but that's with an ethernet connection, wifi however gets too complex so i go with NM on the laptop
<iomari> BluesKaj: It's my laptop I'm talking about that uses wifi and lan depending on where I'm at.
<duo_ubuntu> Hello, can anyone help me, Im facing cannot login to desktop on ubuntu 16.04 and always blank screen after change the resolution, Im using recovery mode to get in now... PLEASE HELP?
<BluesKaj> ok, iomari  let me check the laptop ifupdown and netplan
<iomari> BluesKaj: when this problem started, I started switching back and forth between netpaln, interfaces and networkmanger until I finally stayed with networkmanager via netplan. But I only have partial e\relief as I've stated.
<duo_ubuntu> anyone can help me please?
<iomari> BluesKaj: interfaces kept configuring wifi only even though lan was correctly configured also.
<BluesKaj> iomari, is ifupdown in networkmanager.conf  "managed=false" that's the default
<jluc> duo_ubuntu, you can change the password - search on internetz
<jluc> for example http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<duo_ubuntu> jluc: not password, but black after fill the password, seems resolution
<duo_ubuntu> I did try change on grub setting and update it but seemd its not there
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: hi
<duo_ubuntu> hi murthy
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: what did you before when you are not able to get the gui login screen
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: I mean what did you do before
<duo_ubuntu> I change resolution on setting display
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: Install any proprietary driver? or change xorg settings?
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: so it seems wont startup to desktop
<duo_ubuntu> well before that I install metacity and then remove it then change resolution
<duo_ubuntu> I think metacity is not related? I remove them now already
<murthy> BluesKaj: what is ubuntu's(in 18.10) greeter called>
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: are you on terminal now?
<BluesKaj> murthy, LightDM Arctica Greeter
<duo_kali> murthy: sorry that problem laptop restarting after I try sudo killall xorg
<ceibal> ubuntu
<ceibal> nico
<duo_kali> murthy: now is working after killall xorg
<murthy> duo_kali:  you where duo_ubuntu?
<duo_kali> but seem my desktop is very slow and heavy
<duo_kali> wait, try re login to ubuntu
<noals> hi, can someone help me to get some sound ? it's weird, it was working when my installation was messed up by secure and fast boot but now that ubuntu is well installed, i dont have sound anymore
<duo_ubuntu> Hi murthy
<duo_ubuntu> now is working after kill all xorg and do nomodeset
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: hi
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: you have to "kill all xorg" every time?
<duo_ubuntu> but my desktop and browser seem heavy, how to get the lighter desktop?
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: no need
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: good'
<duo_ubuntu> I did try twice, but will do try after changing to a lighter desktop
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: can you show me how to change to lighter desktop? now my browser even heavy
<duo_ubuntu> typing also heavy
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: what process and graphics card do you have?
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: I mean processor
<duo_ubuntu> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1) 	Subsystem: Apple Inc. G96M [GeForce 9600M GT]
<duo_ubuntu> core 2duo intel mac
<duo_ubuntu> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: your hardware is slightly outdated, you may find it heavy
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: even hard to use vnc, but using kali for server I can see all things, using ubuntu here, only can see mouse moving
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: before is not heavy, after add metacity then heavy back to compiz
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: If its availabe try lxqt, If possible try lubuntu
<noals> TJ: hi, i saw you joined so i ask just in case, could you help me get some sound ? it's weird it was working when my installatuion was messed up yesterday because of secure and fast boot, so it was working with the live dvd but now that ubuntu is well installed i dont have sound anymore
<acalycine> Hi. Booting from Live USB with `ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso` on an old PC. Pressing "Try ubuntu" or "Check disc for defects', for e.g., freezes and doesn't appear to respond.
<acalycine> Tried other distros of Linux but getting freezing and then kernel panic in them.
<TJ-> noals: I'm not a great expert on sound aside from ensuring the codec drivers are loaded and the sources/sinks are set correctly. The most common cause is the wrong device being chosen as the default. Recently that has been HDMI outputs taking precedence over the builtin sound device, so changing the default fixes that.
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: lxqt?
<TJ-> acalycine: 'old PC' - how old, or more precisely what make/model, what CPU architecture (32-bit, 64-bit) ?
<noals> TJ-: what should i use to set things as default ? i tryed yesterday with qmixer or something but it didnt worked
<TJ-> noals: usually the sound preferences dialog, but pavucontrol is my preferred avenue for GUI at least, it doesn't hide anything
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: https://lxqt.org/
<BluesKaj> also the intel driver bug enabling automute in alsamixer on kernel upgrades
<murthy> BluesKaj: what intel bug?
<noals> TJ-: thx im checking that
<BluesKaj> well it might be a feature noals, but call it a bug because the sound is auto muted by default with our knowledge
<TJ-> noals: also worth using 'alsamixer' in a terminal to check the hardware settings (levels, mute, etc.)
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: just install it then it will replace the current one?
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: I think you have to select lxqt session after install at the login screen
<duo_ubuntu> ok, let me try
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: I dont think It will replace the current stuff
<duo_ubuntu> thanks murthy
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: I will installed parallel
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: yw
<duo_ubuntu> paralel?
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: side by side
<murthy> duo_ubuntu: both will be available
<duo_ubuntu> ok got it
<noals> TJ-:  BluesKaj  yes and yes, it seems it was muted with the pulseaudio control and with alsamixer it seems my soundcard isnt the default one as well but not sure how to set it because it doesn't seem to work with the gui
<TJ-> noals: In pavucontrol, on the Output tab, you should see both devices. To the right-side of each are some icons. One of those is to set the default but has some non-obvious tooltip text like "Fallback"
<TJ-> noals: Green dot with a 'tick' on it
<BluesKaj> noals, set your default card wit F6 in alsamixer then run sudo alsactl store afterwards
<BluesKaj> "sudo alsactl store"
<noals> TJ-:  BluesKaj  ok did it all i think, but still no sound, i will restart just in case brb
<duo_ubuntu> murty: dependency of qt5Core :-( when install tools for liblxqt
<BluesKaj> noals, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ...there won't be any output if the driver loads properly
<duo_ubuntu>  Could not find a configuration file for package "Qt5Core" that is   compatible with requested version "5.7.1".    The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:      /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfig.cmake, version: 5.5.1
<duo_ubuntu> I hate when dependencies happen for version
<noals_> still no sound
<BluesKaj> rebooted?
<noals_> TJ-: BluesKaj   still no sound but i wonder if it doesnt have anything to do with my bios ye si just rebooted
<noals_> BluesKaj: i dont think it saved the device by defaut through i did what you said
<BluesKaj> could  have if you have a non default setting assuming intel is your default audio
<noals_> BluesKaj: well my motherboard use intel but the audio devide is desactivated since i use a usb sound card, but it use the hdmi sound of my graphic card i think
<TJ-> noals_: show us "pastebinit <( pactl info; aplay -l; aplay -L )"
<TJ-> noals_: which device do you want the sound to be directed to?
<noals_> https://pastebin.com/NST50Dxt
<noals_> TJ-: BluesKaj  i want it to use the usb sound card, scarlett 18i20
<TJ-> noals_: USB is already the default: "Destination par défaut : alsa_output.usb-Focusrite_Scarlett_18i20_USB-00.multichannel-output"
<BluesKaj> noals_, ok try this , open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-case.conf and add this line to the bottom and save the file,  options snd-usb-audio index=0
<BluesKaj> oops  etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<TJ-> noals_: I wonder if you've got the wrong profile selected. In 'pavucontrol' on the Configuration tab, for the USB device, try alternate profiles
<TJ-> noals_: also, have you proved the USB device can produce sound (its hardware mute/volume may have been set externally)
<noals_> BluesKaj:  the line exist , it is set at -2 , i put 0 ?
<noals_> TJ-:  yes i use it wioth windows so no problem with the card
<TJ-> noals_: if you play a music track, in 'pavucontrol' does it show the stream being sent to the USB device? If it shows it going to another device, you can 'move' the stream to the desired device using the controls to the right of the stream
<TJ-> noals_: that'd be on the "Playback" tab I think
<BluesKaj> noals_, yes 0 means default
<noals_> TJ-:  and my usb soundcard is actually set in the pulseaudio thing, dunno its confusing, i had the same problem with ubuntu 14 recompiled the kernel and all, nothing worked and it only worked yesterday when my ubuntu installation was messed up with fast boot and secure boot enabled
<BluesKaj> give the intel the -2
<TJ-> noals_: also, on 'pavucontrol' Output Devices tab, check the correct 'Port' is chosen (it could be directing to headphones)
<noals_> BluesKaj: it doesnt seem to have any defaut device set at 0 Oo
<BluesKaj> noals_, the audio has nothing to do with secure or fast boot
<noals_> BluesKaj: i know but thats the only time it worked lol
<BluesKaj> noals_,  a reboot is probly required after that edit in alsa-base.conf
<noals_> BluesKaj: TJ-  anyway, i restart again to see if it use well the usb card as default this time
<noals_> brb
<BluesKaj> noals_, TJ- has some good suggestions about pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> wish someone would write a proper comprehensive audio suite for Linux
<TJ-> BluesKaj: they did; Pulseaudio
<noals> BluesKaj: TJ-  well now the pulseaudio gui doesnt' show me any device and of course still no sound lol
<TJ-> noals_: When you get chance start a music track playing then run this command: "pastebinit <( pactl list sink-inputs; pactl list sinks )"
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol  nor showing audio output?
<BluesKaj> not
<TJ-> BluesKaj: due to changing the alsa config
<noals> BluesKaj: what was the files to me to edit ? so i change it back or see what i can do
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol should list the usb card
<noals> https://pastebin.com/DneiUSzM
<noals> TJ-: BluesKaj it use a fictive thing now
<TJ-> noals: once you've changed the alsa configuration back to what it was, and restarted (again!) come back, play a music track and re-run the command - we have to capture the data whilst sound is being played
<noals> ok
<duo_ubuntu> ing testing booting login
<noals_> TJ-:  BluesKaj  its actually the good thing running but not clue why there's still no sound
<noals_> https://pastebin.com/mgxRzkLc
<ioria> noals_, is it connected to a usb 3 port ?
<BluesKaj> noals_, which player?
<noals_> ioria: i dont know
<ioria> noals_, should be blue
<TJ-> noals_: well, everything the operating system sees says it is sending the data to the device - but the number of channels being shown in the profile looks suspicious to me. That comes from the chosen 'profile' (in pavucontrol) so I'd test with other profiles including starting with a basic 2-channel stereo profile
<noals_> BluesKaj: ryhtmbox
<duo_ubuntu> murthy: is there any other easier lighter desktop than lxqt?
<jpmh> how does ubuntu prevent : su root ?
<duo_ubuntu> xcfe is not light ya?
<TJ-> noals_: also, if the USB device has an SPDIF output it could be directing the data to that - how is the USB device hooked up to the speakers? directly via analgoue audio cables, or to some other device like an amplifier?
<noals_> TJ-: my sound card have 10in 10out kinda so its normal but i dont see the profile things u talk about in the pulse audio control
<BluesKaj> noals_,pavucontrol
<noals_> TJ-:  audio cable to speakers, i use the output 1 and 2 normally, nothing special here either
<noals_> BluesKaj:  yes that
<BluesKaj> ok
<noals_> BluesKaj:  but thats why i talked to u about the bios because it actually worked when the live dvd, thats the only time iwas able to get sound on ubuntu
<noals_> BluesKaj:  maybe the hdmi driver wasnt loaded at this point so it took well the usb card by default , dunno, its weird
<noals_> TJ-:  BluesKaj  everything is set well it seems, or well configured kinda but i just doesnt have sound, on ubuntu 14 it was the same, reconfigured alsa, recompiled it, recompiled the kernel and all but no sound either i just dont know what to do
<TJ-> noals_: Hmmm, the 'no profiles' on the pavucontrol 'Configuration' tab could be issue. I do remember there used to be problems that after initial log-on that sometimes isn't correctly populated. But it may be that USB device just doesn't offer profiles. Let's check on that: "pastebinit <( pactl list cards )"
<TJ-> noals_: I think it is a problem with the Scarlett 18i20 driver
<noals_> TJ-:  but how is it possible that it worked with the live dvd but not here
<BluesKaj> noals_, wel;l as tj poined out earlier , HDMI seems to be default and it has to be redirected thru the usb card .. one question, , does the audio work with out the usb soundcard?
<noals_> TJ-:  BluesKaj  https://pastebin.com/qsRkzLVc
<noals_> BluesKaj:  it cant seem my speakers are on the usb card
<BluesKaj> noals_, the live sesion dvd probly bypassed the usb
<noals_> BluesKaj:  not the sound can only come from my speaker that are pluged on the usb card
<noals_> no*
<BluesKaj> can you plug the speakers into the default audio output ?
<BluesKaj> analog most likely
<noals_> BluesKaj:  TJ-  but yes i think it have to do with the hdmi drivers, i guess the live dvd didnt loaded well the graphic drivers with the hdmi sound driver so it took the usb by default and it worked
<ioria> noals_, stupid q . : have you tried another usb port ?
<noals_> BluesKaj:  euh well, i forgot something, since its hmdi the sound may have come out from my screen, i use a tv but things are pluged as well anyway so it doesnt change a thing
<noals_> ioria:  no
<noals_> TJ-:  BluesKaj  ioria  and i dont plug in the motherboard soundcard since it is desactivated because i use the usb one
<ioria> noals_, let's try; connect it to a usb 2 port
<TJ-> noals_: so the device only has 2 profiles, one of which is just the duplex profile, so that isn't an issue
<noals_> BluesKaj:  TJ-  ioria  i gues my question is how i desactvate those hda nvidia device from my graphic card since i dont need those
<noals_> ioria:  ok... not sure which is which but i can change the usb port ^^
<TJ-> noals_: everything pulseaudio reports looks correct. The only thing I can imagine is something in the underlying ALSA driver layer (in kernel) is causing a problem
<noals_> TJ-:  i tryed to recompile the kernel when i was using ubuntu 14, didnt fixed anything either
<BluesKaj> noals_, is your default audio intel hda ? if so it provides all the codecs and surround sound type outputs thru the hdmi
<TJ-> noals_: recompiling wouldn't achieven anything; Ubuntu already has the driver included
<noals_> BluesKaj:  i dont know but that surely not the default one i want
<BluesKaj> what kind of sound are you trying to get with the usb card ?
<noals_> ioria: i tryed annother port but it didnt change anything
<ioria> noals_, ok
<noals_> BluesKaj:  just music basically or video, its just that i want to be able to listen to music while i do some programming..
<TJ-> noals_: Have you by chance installed the JACK audio daemon ?
<BluesKaj> then why not just use your default intel audio ?
<noals_> TJ-:  no i installed ubuntu yesterday ^^; u were there lol
<BluesKaj> anyway , stuff to do for a few mins ...bbl
<ioria> noals_, audacious might help you to debug it (starting it from terminal)
<TJ-> noals_: ooooo I think I may have found a clue. Tell me, did you configure the Scarlett in Windows and use it?
<noals_> TJ-:  of course but i also find a solution i think because i made a mistake
<TJ-> noals_: and have you, since then, *totally* removed power from the Scarlett?
<noals_> TJ-: my tv isnt pluged with hdmi, its pluged in vga or somethig so i can use hdmi to plug my tv and have the linux sound i guess
<TJ-> noals_: I've found some reports that indicate Windows can put the device into a state where Linux cannot get it to produce sound
<noals_> TJ-: yes i cut the power when i dont use my computer
<noals_> TJ-: maybe, but i will try with the hdmi, i will be simpler i think, i go grab a cable and test things out, i will come back later if i have anything working or not
<noals_> cya
<coconut> jm
<coconut> oops
<TJ-> noals_: I also see several reports the device needs to be powered-up and plugged in before the PC boots, and others reporting it can fail in USB 3 ports (due to over/under-runs which should be reported via dmesg)
<coconut> jpmh: with sudo
<coconut> !sudo | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<noals> TJ-: BluesKaj  well i tryed in hdmi but i still got no sound
<Sven_vB> hi! any ideas how I can change the date/time format but keep other aspects of my locale in Thunderbird 60.4.0 (32-bit) on Ubuntu trusty?
<noals> TJ-: BluesKaj  it doesnt even use the hdmi, it use a fictive out ..
<noals> bah i give up for now, i will try other things, its a pain
<TJ-> BluesKaj: noals has gone but I think I just found the solution. Apparently the device may only work with a 48KHz sample rate and the logs we have show it was set to 44KHz. Others report it needs a hard power reset doing (disconnecting and then the power switch held for about 10 seconds)
<Sven_vB> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/991805 says "Thunderbird uses [the] control panel['s], time and date settings […] date format under Language and Region." – is there an LC_* env var with the same effect?
<coconut> Sven_vB: by using evolution instead? (i don't know for thunderbird)
<Sven_vB> just found http://kb.mozillazine.org/Date_display_format , I'll try that first
<albech> anyone know how to push dns servers obtained from openvpn lease as the primary dns servers? this problem was introduced with 17.08 with systemd. In 16.04 the problem was fixed by disabling dnsmasq. as you can see the dns is passed on to the client, it just doesnt get queried. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJWbTkW4Hs/ i can dig at the two dns's manually.
<Sven_vB> eww ok TB already uses LC_TIME=C, it's just that somehow my C local has an unexpected date format in it.
<Sven_vB> anyone know a locale where dates are ordered year, month, day?
<Sven_vB> albech, until you find a good solution, you could have your firewall block the other DNS servers. :D
<vincenzoml> Hi
<Sven_vB> so I'm trying to render date/time in Interlingua, using LC_TIME=ia.UTF-8 date '+%X , %x' … is "ia" the correct locale identifier?
<Sven_vB> (WP-en says it is in ISO 639-1)
<vincenzoml> My thunderbolt port was working just great on 18.10 thinkpad carbon x1, then I did two things: 1) install virtualbox and 2) reboot in windows once. Now I can't see the thnuderbolt adapter. I also changed the bios TB security level to none but I can't use the TB adapter anymore. Suggestions?
<Sven_vB> ah I see I'd need french with interlingua, that doesn't seem to be supported..
<Sven_vB> or maybe I dont? "grep -m 1 -B 1 Interlingua /usr/share/locale/all_languages" says "[ia]¶ Name=Interlingua"
<Sven_vB> however "LC_TIME=nso date +%x" prints as mm/dd/yy
<Sven_vB> so I enabled locale ia, ran sudo locale-gen, still wrong date format
<Sven_vB> also tried LC_DATE but that seems to not be a thing, or at least LC_TIME overrides LC_DATE
<Sven_vB> found one, sv_SE.UTF-8 works for yyyy-mm-dd.
<warbo> hi, I'm chrooting into an Ubuntu 18.10 filesystem (taken from a docker image, but I don't use docker); but I can't 'apt-get update' since I can't resolve security.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com
<warbo> I've looked in the /etc/resolv.conf and it's an empty file
<blackflow> warbo: copy it off the host
<warbo> ah, OK
<albech> Sven_vB: yes, but I need that DNS when NOT on the VPN :)
<Sven_vB> albech, yeah of course you'd un/block them dynamically via ifupdown or sth
<TJ-> albech: Currently there is no solution for that. I did some extensive research when you asked yesterday
<TJ-> albech: is the DNS servers provided for the VPN only authoratitive for domain(s) on the VPN, or is it intended to handle all lookups
<linux23dragon> hello
<warbo> blackflow: cool, that worked (actually, echoing 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' since that's more reproducible than depending on the host :) )
<blackflow> warbo: maybe, but by defautl you have a local resolver systemd-resolved, so it'll always resolve according to whatever configuration is received (eg, think roaming through wifi networks)
<blackflow> though I personally dislike and disable systemd-resolved -- but if you intend to use chroots, you should have A local resolver
<Cyber_3L1T3> hai
<Cyber_3L1T3> hekel bgsd taek ayk war sini ajggg dsar hekel banci ngentodd
<Cyber_3L1T3> ajgg nggk ada yg berani war sama gue payah noob
<saladass420> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deanman> Is there a way to reset display options on a 18.04? For some reason if try make any changes on the "Displays" configuration on my multi-monitor setup i end up with black screens that i can only resolve by restarting the laptop.
<TJ-> warbo: My default actions when working with chroots is to bind mount /etc/resolv.conf: "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts run etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<Sven_vB> deanman, remote control (SSH, VNC) are very hand in those cases, esp. because you can then use xrandr via SSH to see what's going on
<Sven_vB> and also to fix it
<TJ-> deanman: If the GPU is Intel i915, it's a bug due to linux-image-4.15.0-44 ... until it is fixed boot with the -43 kernel
<Sven_vB> deanman, you could also use one of the text consoles for xrandr
<zetheroo> to disable a service from autostart I did this: systemctl disable service_name
<zetheroo> is that the correct way to do it?
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | zetheroo start here
<ubottu> zetheroo start here: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<warbo> TJ-: wow, I didn't realise files could be bind mounted
<deanman> Sven_vB, nice hints
<warbo> TJ-: (and I obviously didn't want to bind-mount the whole of /etc)
<deanman> TJ-, it's a Intel 620 (Kabylake GT2)
<leftyfb> TJ-: any idea if the 4.18 hwe kernel gets around that issue? I was experiencing it at work with my xps13 and the thunderbolt dock
<TJ-> deanman: Bug #1813663
<ubottu> bug 1813663 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "External monitors does not work anymore 4.15.0-44" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1813663
<Sven_vB> deanman, just make sure to use the correct $DISPLAY – :10 usually is the forwarded wirh SSH
<TJ-> leftyfb: are the patches in that too!?
<leftyfb> not sure, that's why I'm asking :)
<deanman> TJ-, so a quick workaround is just to fall back to a previous kernel during boot screen?
<leftyfb> comment 20 seems to say 4.18 fixed it
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I was gone for a while but thanks for the heads up about the sampling rate on noals' audio connection ..another thing to remember about linux audio problems :-)
<TJ-> deanman: correct
<TJ-> leftyfb: Must be a different cause if it started happening recently - the suspect patch has been around for a long time (since just after 4.15 was released) but was only recently cherry-picked into the Ubuntu 4.15 series
<TJ-> BluesKaj: Everything I found suggests its a device problem - the manufacturer doesn't support Linux, the protocol had to be reverse-engineered, it diverges from the USB Audio Class it claims to use, etc.
<leftyfb> TJ-: I noticed it when I got the update to -44 from -43. Reverting back to 43 got around it. Then I updated to hwe (4.18) and haven't been back at my office to test it yet
<TJ-> leftyfb: ahhh... then unless you tell me v4.18 is broken the same way I'm guessing not since I've not seen any reports for 4.18
<deanman> TJ-, that worked, you saved me a lot of time debugging
<TJ-> deanman: you can make the coffee then :p
<ioria> TJ-, there is (not quite the same) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1791822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1791822 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] [kernel-bug-exists-upstream] MacBookPro14,3 internal display is blank with kernel 4.18" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> We've confirmed reverting 1 commit fixes this so there should be linux-image-4.15.0-45 arriving very soon
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I still he'd be better off with the default sound card since intel drivers can deliver multiple audio channels thru the HDMI connection
<BluesKaj> still think
<EriC^^> sh: 1: bla: not found
<EriC^^> aplay: playback:2716: read error
<TJ-> ioria: different issue, that is an AMD GPU
<ioria> yes
<elh> mysql root field on ubuntu 18.04 is empty. Is this how it works here?
<pragmaticenigma> elh: what do you mean "root field" ?
<TJ-> deanman: the fixed kernel is in the bionic-proposed pocket: linux-image-4.15.0-45-generic/bionic-proposed 4.15.0-45.48 amd64
<elh> pragmaticenigma: table field for root user
<pragmaticenigma> !details | elh
<ubottu> elh: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<elh> pragmaticenigma: the authentication_string column in mysql table with root user is empty and I'm not able to change the password for root user. Is this how it is in U 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> elh: that is because you shouldn't be using root for anything in mysql anymore. you should have setup a user on install
<TJ-> elh: see https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16556497/how-to-reset-or-change-the-mysql-root-password#16556534
<pragmaticenigma> elh: If mysql is installed from ubuntu packages, it would have prompted you during the installation
<ghostnik11> how can i get nautlius to show at the bottom how much disk space i have available
<TJ-> elh: note at the end "sudo mysql_secure_installation"
<pragmaticenigma> elh: ( TJ- ) The password is left blank on purpose, when it is blank it prevents anyone from accessing the server as a root, which is a security implementation. There is no reason you will need the root user for mysql. Everything can be done with a regular user account with the privileges set for server administration.
<elh> pragmaticenigma: I don't remember everything during installation. There were some password prompts, but there were also some errors during installation.
<elh> pragmaticenigma: I've done mysql_secure_installation.
<pragmaticenigma> elh: mysql_secure_installation script removes the root password
<elh> pragmaticenigma: there should be some secure_instalation_verification as well.
<elh> pragmaticenigma: why there is still a root user? is it safe to have him there?
<net4all> I am trying to export an kerberised nfsv4 from Ubuntu 18.04. When I access the exported and mounted dir using root and an user principal it works. If I use the normal user account and principal the nfs server hangs completely. Since the server kernel hangs I do not have any logs. Where do I even start... :(
<pragmaticenigma> elh: the root user is used for internal functions, the server uses that internally. As for everything else, when installing the isntaller should have made an account for your local user (the one used during installation) and the password it prompted you for was for your user
<James1138> General question about Xubuntu 18.04.  Getting fed up with systemd and I see tricks on how to purge it. Anyway to install Ubuntu in general without systemd?
<TJ-> James1138: no
<legreffier> James1138: not with any of the official flavors afaik
<TJ-> James1138: if you want that use one of the Debian-based alternatives
<elh> pragmaticenigma: so this "debian" one is the real user, but I'm not logged in as "debian", but as a "root" (mysql> status;)
<pragmaticenigma> elh: there has been a bug where the default localmachine can access only is setup to only listen on the IPv4 localhost address, while mysql clients try to access localhost via the internal IPv6 localhost address
<James1138> TJ thanks for the thought but stuff like Kodi 18 is not yet out for Debian and I doubt I have skills or desire to compile from source. For me it appears easier just purge systemd and replace it.
<pragmaticenigma> elh: I would suggest purging the installation and starting over
<pragmaticenigma> elh: This time... pay attention to the install (DO NOT WALK AWAY) and make note of the prompts
<deanman> TJ-, sure, i can also buymeacofee.com for you
<a__pi> James1138: you can use kodi18 from flatpak in debian
<ubuntutr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Prx_2YEm8
<ubuntutr> i cant
<James1138> flakpak... does that require systemd?
<a__pi> not sure
<TJ-> James1138: what has made you fed up with systemd?
<James1138> Every so often I get a crash related to some "mount" error.
<pragmaticenigma> James1138: and how did you come to the conclusion that systemd was at fault?
<James1138> google search
<TJ-> James1138: on the face of it 'mount' isn't related to systemd, are you referring to a required mount operation during start-up due to an /etc/fstab entry?
<James1138> I am not sure - fearful of any change to system. Thinking about Devuan (Debian without systemd) and just learning to live with not the latest versions.
<James1138> "live without" - sorry
<a__pi> Every so often I get a crash related to some "mount" error <- do you have any of that error message?
<TJ-> James1138: well it sounds rather like throwing the baby out with the bathwater. If there are mount operations causing 'crashes' that suggests a deeper underlying problem
<James1138> not at this time
<pragmaticenigma> mount failures sound more like hardware failure somewhere in the system
<blackflow> vast majority of systemd issues are caused by bad config (and thus correctable by the operator)
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: or a wrong uuid?
<elh> pragmaticenigma: mysql purged and reinstalled with mysql_secure_installation, but the result is the same.
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: or missing file-system drivers even! (we had a server 'sysadmin' caused that yesterday, root-fs wouldn't mount and kernel strack-traced during fs_get_type() ... he'd blacklisted the btrfs module!)
<pragmaticenigma> elh: Don't run mysql_secure_installation until you have everything setup!
<pragmaticenigma> elh: verify that things are working ... and that you can log in... otherwise you are complicating the issue with more stuff
<elh> pragmaticenigma: people commit mistakes. mysql installation should be human-factor proof.
<pragmaticenigma> James1138: Ultimately, the ansewr to your question is no,  there isn't a way to remove systemd from Ubuntu or install Ubuntu without systemd. You are welcome to try other distributions. But the concensus here is systemd isn't to blame. and further troubleshooting is needed to find the actual cause of your system instability.
<pragmaticenigma> elh: I'm aware of the issue surrounding mysql installer with Ubuntu. but I never run any lock down or securing tools on an application until I have verified everything is working.
<pragmaticenigma> elh: best practice for me is to Install, verify, customize and configure, verify again, then lock down/secure
<elh> What is the correct mysql installation scheme with verification, because this one is wrong: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<ioria> elh, this is one of the cmd ran by that routine: DELETE FROM mysql.user WHERE user='root' AND Host NOT IN ('localhost','127.0.0.1', '::1');
<pragmaticenigma> for starters... don't use that website
<ioria> *run
<ca_cabotage> hey guys i have a VM stuck in a login loop, it was working previously, and is not using any of the known issue graphics cards. it's kubuntu 18.04 and it is up to date. I'm logged in for cli acces rn, i've tried several different desktop environments, none of which work. I believe that the disk is full and that might be the issue - how can i fix this?
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: which kernel version?
<elh> pragmaticenigma: is there any better, alternative ubuntu-recommended website?
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: check disk usage with "df -h" and "df -i"
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, 4.15.0-43-generic
<ca_cabotage> @TJ 4.15.0-43-generic
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-,  4.15.0-43-generic, and the disk is deffo full
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: does it have a separate /home/ file-system?
<pragmaticenigma> elh: this is a much more thorough explination: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04 ... otherwise stick to Ubuntu.com domains like community.ubuntu.com and the like. Those are the official guides that are monitored, and updated by the same people here
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, errr, idk? like is home on a separate device?
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: you'd have seen it listed by those 'df' commands if it is
<pragmaticenigma> elh: You'll note the digital ocean also makes use of the mysql_secure_intallation script... however it goes on for setting up users and everything else
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: in the "Mounted on" column there would be "/home"
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, no there's not a seperate home
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, I've expanded the virtual disk in esxi - I just need to expand the disk on the guest OS i believe (if running out of space is my issue).
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: OK, well, to identify where most of the space is being used: "sudo du -x -d 3 -h | sort -h"
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: It depends on how the 'disk' is being presented and is partitioned. Show us "nc termbin.com 9999 < <( lsblk )"
<elh> pragmaticenigma: if there is any other, better instruction on how to securely install mysql, than let me know about it. I can create a website with this instruction, if no other website exists with correct, ubuntu-recommended, clear, verified instruction.
<pragmaticenigma> elh: Digital Ocean instructions are about the only reference I use when I can't find something from an Ubuntu support page
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, i know where the space is being used, a bunch of media
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, http://termbin.com/fc0h
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: looks like it should be reasonably easier to resize it online
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: are you currently the 'root' user?
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, as in easier to do it on the running system as opposed to using a gparted live cd or something?
<albech> TJ-: The internal DNS behind the openvpn server can handle all lookups. I am really surprised that there is no solution for this.
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, yes i have root access
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: Resizing sda1 to use all of the space on sda: "sudo parted /dev/sda resizepart 1 100%"
<ca_cabotage> wow, that is surprising
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: what file-system does sda1 use? "blkid /dev/sda1"
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, it's giving me a warning that sda1 is in use and "invalid token: 100%"
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: hmmmph! let me check
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, it's ext4
<noals> TJ-: BluesKaj i got it to work, i actually installed linux mint, put pavucontrol and it work fine ... i have sound !
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: the '100%' is valid syntax - should use all of the disk
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, looking at man parted - do I need to use "unit %"?
<albech> TJ-: If that is indeed the case, then it renders my 18.04 box useless and require a downgrade to 16.04 again, since I am 100% dependent on the VPN to do work in our DC. A little disappointed that systemd was not tested for such a common use case prior to implementing it into a LTS release.
<lordcirth__> ca_cabotage, TJ- , there's also 'growpart' in the package cloud-guest-utils
<ca_cabotage> @lordcirth__, I don't have enough space to install cloud-guest-utils XD
<lordcirth__> lol
<TJ-> albech: what you want is not how DNS works
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: you should only need that if you do NOT use the units specifier in the value, but you're doing that
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: but, try "sudo parted /dev/sda unit % resizepart 1 100"
<albech> TJ-: it has always been possible to change the DNS server to use when connecting to a VPN, so I strongly doubt its not the way DNS works. Why does openvpn allow for a VPN to be pushed to the clients in the first place?
<pragmaticenigma> albech: All VPNs offer the ability to push DNS to the client
<albech> pragmaticenigma: yes, but if ubuntu ignores that push its makes you wonder if all the vpn providers 'dont know how dns works' ;)
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install just one package from "proposed"?
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, alright cool it looks like it worked, lsblk now showing sda @ 200G and sda1 @ 200G
<pragmaticenigma> albech: By default, VPN client software do not force all DNS queries over the VPN and do not assume the VPN provides DNS services
<TJ-> albech: That is how it is designed to work. The local resolver tries each DNS server in turn, or round-robins the list, it doesn't have an idea of 'precedence' unless associated with a search domain
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: so final step is "sudo resize2fs /dev/sda1" which will enlarge the file-system to fill the partition
<TJ-> albech: what you're wanting to do is *replace* the local resolver whilst the VPN is up
<albech> TJ-: but according to my setup the DNS servers pushed by openvpn are never queried, unless i dig them manually.
<pragmaticenigma> albech: That's a configuration issue, not an error of the VPN client
<TJ-> albech: right, because the local resolver will only try a different nameserver if it cannot get a reply from the current nameserver.
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: now "df -h" should show free space
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: I did a test here with '100%' and it worked so not sure why you had a problem. Possibly it could depend on which Ubuntu version you're using (older parted tool possibly)
<albech> TJ-: exactly the point ;)
<pragmaticenigma> albech: By default, OpenVPN client appends the new DNS server IPs to the list of already configured DNS servers. There is a way to have the client remove the current DNS servers and replace them with the servers defined by the VPN
<TJ-> albech: which takes us back to where we started - that is how DNS is designed
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, looks like it worked, and it did work with 100%, no need to use seperate "units" option. idk why it was giving me the warning
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: OK, so you're all sorted then
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, yeah i tink so - it told me that i might need to update fstab? but the UUID is still the same so there shouldn't be any reason to update that right?
<albech> pragmaticenigma: that is the solution i am looking for and it worked fine in 16.04, by disabling dnsmasq. never liked local resolving and caching in the first place.
<TJ-> ca_cabotage: ignore that, it's a silly message
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, thank you so much!
<albech> TJ-: i dont think thats how dns is designed. i believe a list of dns servers are queried and whoever replies, replies, but i could be wrong.
<TJ-> albech: yes, you're wrong. I've been working with managing DNS servers for over 20 years
<ca_cabotage> @TJ-, the full disk is indeed what put me in the login loop - logged right in now!
<TJ-> albech: it's a nuance that catches many out, but I do agree that there should be a way to indicate to a local resolver that you'd like it to prefer certain upstream nameservers
<TJ-> albech: currently the only way is to remove all other upstream nameservers
<albech> TJ-: ok ill take that, but then tell me how i should go about doing internal lookups when on the vpn.
<TJ-> albech: as I said, what you're really wanting is to *replace* the local resolver
<albech> TJ-: which was relatively easy prior to systemd, correct?
<TJ-> albech: if the lookups are internal that implies that the openvpn config should be setting a search domain (or domains) for the link - in which case the local resolver will prefer those nameservers for the search domain(s)
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: would this help albech achieve their goal? http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2015/09/how-to-fix-openvpn-dns-leak-in-linux.html
<TJ-> albech: e.g. if the search-domain is set to lan.example.com then host1.lan.example.com will be queried to the nameserver set for that link
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I don't think so since /etc/resolv.conf is generally a symlink to systemd-resolved's file - I don't think systemd-resolved uses resolvconf - I could be wrong though so better check!
<black_mamba> let's say I want to move all files named 100.bak all the way to 199.bak to another directory, while leaving 200-299 alone. Is there a way to perform this?
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, the article is a bit dated... couple years TJ-
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: actually... maybe it does: "systemctl status resolvconf-pull-resolved"
<ca_cabotage> @albech, hey I've been seeing your convo about DNS and VPN's, I was just curious what router setup you're using?
<TJ-> black_mamba: "mv /path/to/files/1[0-9][0-9].back /path/to/backup/"
<pragmaticenigma> If albech VPN tunnel provides full DNS resolving... then this might be the ticket TJ- ?
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: Yes, as I said earlier. But albech did mention 'internal lookups' which implies it is only wanted for a limited set of 'search domains'
<TJ-> black_mamba: but correct my typo!!
<black_mamba> TJ-: Thank you! I didn't know you could square braket mv :)
<TJ-> black_mamba: it's done by the 'bash' shell as part of its expansion/globs
<pragmaticenigma> I guess in my setups, to deal with the DNS leak issue, I just have my pushed DNS server handle all requests
<albech> TJ-, pragmaticenigma: believe this is what i experience: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1799262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799262 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "OpenVPN doesn't respect dns servers in settings" [High,Confirmed]
<black_mamba> TJ-: Ohhh, ok my knowledge of bash then is clearly lacking. I'll join the bash channel and check for recommended tutorials in the header
<albech> TJ-, pragmaticenigma: and the DNS obtained from openvpn can and should handle all lookups once connected if that makes a solution possible
<TJ-> albech: in that bug the openvpn config is missing the search domain: "dns-search="
<pragmaticenigma> albech: if the VPN provided DNS should handle all DNS ... then the link I posted should work... it would be the same as preventing DNS leaks
<TJ-> albech: remind us which ubuntu release you're using?
<TJ-> hmmph! I've got a loopdev that won't disconnect :s
<albech> pragmaticenigma: problem is that it applies to resolvconf rather than systemd, but i believe i have seen someone write a script that updates systemd somewhere along my research
<albech> TJ-: 18.04 on my box here which is the one causing the problem and 16.04 on my notebook next to me which connect just fine.
<pragmaticenigma> albech: systemd is just a service controller... not anything more
<albech> pragmaticenigma: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032476/ubuntu-18-04-no-dns-resolution-when-connected-to-openvpn
<pragmaticenigma> albech: sounds like you found the solution
<albech> pragmaticenigma: except its not working :/
<albech> pragmaticenigma: https://blog.syddel.uk/?p=253 more detailed description.
<TJ-> albech: are you using network-manager to configure the openvpn connection?
<albech> TJ-: no using terminal while testing this stuff
<TJ-> albech: because an issue for GUI is that network-manager-openvpn-gnome doesn't provide options to set scripts
<albech> TJ-: roger that
<TJ-> albech: You can use the openvpn-client@ template systemd service
<TJ-> ouch! think I've just found a bug in the network-manager-openvpn service. It sets an on-link nameserver but on removal it removes the nameserver set on the parent interface
<lotuspsychje__> oh
<albech> TJ-: interesting
<TJ-> hmmm, more complicated than it looks. Using NetworkManager to manage all links, had manually done "systemd-resolve -i wlp2s0 --set-dns 1.1.1.1" so it wasn't set via NM. But somehow it was removed when I brought-up/tore-down the openVPN connection.
<TJ-> aha, gets removed when the VPN link comes up
<TJ-> and also removed on tear-down. Must be the way NM is using systemd-resolved
<zuhaitz> Hi. I'm trying to install grub in a Netbook: Asus T100TAF. Is EFI. I can boot Ubuntu GNU Linux with the USB but after that there is no way for installing GRUB, I use the live USB, chroot, grub-install and this is the message: "cannot find EFI directory" 
<zuhaitz> Can anybody help?...
<OerHeks> asus t100 .. is that the 32 bit uefi machine with a 64 bit processor?
<zuhaitz> yes
<zuhaitz> xD
<ioria> i pass on that
<ryuo> oh joy. those are hard to get running.
<slavanap> Hi! Could you please tell me where to look for an API for developing my own (emulated) filesystem. Preferably from userspace?
<zuhaitz> Indeed I installed 2 years ago Ubuntu GNU Linux and Android dual boot, all working (only the webcam didnt work). But I wanted to reinstall Android (I want it as a tablet for ebooks for my mom xD) and I installed Android 8, and after that GRUB dissapeared and I dont know what I am doing wrong.
<zuhaitz> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 (from Ubuntu.com) and Android (from Android x86 p.) and with some tutorial it worked perfectly. Now I cant :/
<OerHeks> oh, not an ubuntu issue?
<zuhaitz> OerHeks, Is Ubuntu what I am trying to use for grub install...
<ksbalaji>  
<ksbalaji> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ksbalaji> (synaptic:14601): Gtk-WARNING **: 22:44:17.146: cannot open display: :0
<ksbalaji> sorry
<ryuo> zuhaitz: chances are you forgot to mount the ESP at /boot/efi
<zuhaitz> ESP?
<ryuo> but, you also need the 32 bit efi version of grub installed.
<ryuo> ... EFI System Partition.
<zuhaitz> I installed it in the installed system with chroot
<ksbalaji> my sudo not working
<ioria> ksbalaji, xhost +local:
<zuhaitz> what is ESP ryuo ?
<ryuo> zuhaitz: ... the partitions that EFI binaries are loaded from.
<ryuo> if you don't have one you can't boot with efi.
<zuhaitz> ryuo, I have an EFI partition, yes
<ryuo> if you do, it needs to be mounted at /boot/efi
<zuhaitz> FAT32 + boot flag
<ryuo> otherwise grub-install won't work.
<zuhaitz> ok ryuo
<ryuo> bootable flag should be irrelevant to EFI.
<ryuo> i've only seen it matter to some BIOS that won't boot Legacy drives without one marked as bootable.
<zuhaitz> it worked
<zuhaitz> XD
<zuhaitz> but... efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system
<zuhaitz> installation finnished
<zuhaitz> :?
<ryuo> no idea.
<ryuo> that means efibootmgr couldn't add it to the EFI stuff.
<zuhaitz> again, not working
<zuhaitz> I dont understand, this worked 2 years ago xD
<zuhaitz> I am missing something
<Brakiss> Hello all, anyone able to help me with a nfs share issue?
<pragmaticenigma> Brakiss: please detail your issue when you ask a question. It'll help to get a better response
<Brakiss> Fair enough @pragmaticenigma
<Brakiss> NFS issue is I reloaded ubuntu, same raid array, had backups, now when I have my windows machines try to access it, it says permission denied.
<Brakiss> Finds them ok, but cant seem to find where my issue it
<pragmaticenigma> Brakiss: anything to be seen in the NFS log files?
<Brakiss> @pragmaticenigma newer user, trying to find NFS log file now
<pragmaticenigma> Brakiss: it should be in /var/log
<Brakiss> thats what I came too and I cannot find a nfs log, so it looks like it is not enabled
<pragmaticenigma> Brakiss: I would get that enabled... it might have been dumping the errors to syslog but will be easier to find if logging is enabled in NFS directly
<ducasse> Brakiss: sudo journalctl -u nfs-server.service
<dutch_> Anyone here familiar with OpenVPN?
<dutch_> k
<TJ-> Brakiss: "reloaded Ubuntu" <--- what does this mean?
<TJ-> Brakiss: I'm guessing - if you mean re-installed - that the UID/GIDs have changed
<andersmmg> why does Steam sometimes lose my login?
<andersmmg> Once it even forgot where all my games were stored
<pragmaticenigma> steam client isn't supported here ... sorry andersmmg
<Brakiss> Jan 27 08:51:15 Kodi-Server systemd[1]: Starting NFS server and services... Jan 27 08:51:15 Kodi-Server exportfs[1093]: exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "192.168.1.0/24:media/shane/media/Movie Jan 27 08:51:15 Kodi-Server exportfs[1093]:   Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check'). Jan 27 08:51:15 Kodi-Server exportfs[1093]:   NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils
<Brakiss> reloaded as I made a mistake with something and I am learning so easier to reload and find my mistake sometimes.
<Brakiss> UUID for raid arrays were the same
<Brakiss> I have to leave for work, but I will leave open, here is a pastebin of exports, fstab, and journal. Thank you for any help you can provide!
<Brakiss> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcgSvNr3j9/
<TJ-> Brakiss: a core part of NFS is the UID/GID of directories/files. They have to match between client and server  If you've re-installed it is possible the UID of the services and/or/users may have changed
<andersmmg> is Budgie an official derivtive?
<tgm4883> andersmmg: flavor* and yes
<tgm4883> andersmmg: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<andersmmg> okay sweet thanks
<andersmmg> i swear it wasnt listed there before
<ksbalaji> Hi friends, I have ubuntu 18.04 on Acer Aspire. My sudo is now working now. So no updates...
<SlidingHorn> ksbalaji: can you please explain exactly what you mean by "not working"?  What exact command are you using, and what is the error you get?
<RaptorJesus> monitor won't wake from sleep unless i unplug HDMI and plug back in
<Industrial> Hi. Can I install libcurl3 next to libcurl4?
<Industrial> A package .deb I want to install needs 3
<andersmmg> You could install it to a folder instead of using a .deb and link it
<ksbalaji> SlidingHorn: Thanks. I get a MIT MAGIC ERROR while using sudo.
<ioria> ksbalaji,   if you  run '  sudo apt update  '    in terminal ?
<ksbalaji> SlidingHorn: Yes something working and I get last line as 433 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<lordcirth__> ksbalaji, so, the error was never from sudo, but from the command you were trying to run. What was the command?
<ioria> ksbalaji, what ubuntu version      ?  cat /etc/issue
<ksbalaji> The command I tried was sudo synaptic
<ioria> ksbalaji, what ubuntu version      ?  cat /etc/issue
<ksbalaji> 3
<SlidingHorn> ksbalaji: what is the output of    cat /etc/issue | nc termbin.com 9999
<ksbalaji> SlidingHorn: sorry I dont have nc working
<qwebirc97961> i have a primary gpu and second gpu. ubuntu boots with primary gpu but if i put primary gpu for passthrough, ubuntu does not boot using the second gpu
<ioria> ksbalaji, it's just one line, paste here
<qwebirc97961> solution?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | qwebirc97961
<ubottu> qwebirc97961: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> qwebirc97961, you mean you heve  intel/nvidia  and cannot boot with nvidia ?
<RaptorJesus> is Ukuu a rootkit installer?
<ksbalaji> nc: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<ioria> ksbalaji, it's just one line, paste here the output
<qwebirc97961> io: my motherboard outputs to primary gpu on PCIE slot 1 and ubuntu boots with that. but if i put the primary gpu for passthrough, ubuntu does not boot with second gpu, both nvidia gpus
<ksbalaji> ioria: ok here: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> ksbalaji, uname -r ?
<ksbalaji> 4.15.0-38-generic
<ioria> ksbalaji, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<ksbalaji> wayland
<ioria> ksbalaji, i think you are in the wrong session; reboot and click the clog under your username and choose 'Ubuntu' or 'buntu on Xorg'   not Wayland
<slloyd> anyone else think linux is crazy not doing everything it can to support zfs
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | slloyd
<ubottu> slloyd: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<slloyd> im running on root. I think its awesome
<lotuspsychje> slloyd: this channel is only for ubuntu support questions
<slloyd> ok my bad :)
<skinnymg1> trying to install rails and am getting an authentication failure running su - postgres...   anyone know about this?
<xamithan> yes,  your password is wrong
<skinnymg1> xamithan, obviously
<stoiss> hm do anyone know how to make a headless computer have a higher resolution for a dummy monitor ?
<lotuspsychje> stoiss: join #ubuntu-server
<stoiss> thanks
<qwebirc97961> sorry got disconnected
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc97961: There might be a Video/Graphics option in the Advanced settings of your BIOS to select which slot is designated as the primary
<qwebirc97961> SlidingHorn: there is non, whatever is on slot 1 is primary
<RaptorJesus> going between 4.20.3 and 4.20.4 gives me a black screen after grub
<ksbalaji> ioria: I have out that while rebooting, there is an error - kernel modules not starting. Also with ubuntu login, my touch pad doesn't work.
<ksbalaji> +found that
<pragmaticenigma> RaptorJesus: Support for kernels in this channel are only ones provided through official Ubuntu release channels. Installing other kernels is at your own risk and not something supported here
<ioria> ksbalaji, again run     echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<cornfeedhobo> does bionic use nscd out of the box?
<qwebirc97961> is xorg automatically loaded in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> qwebirc97961, if you created one, yes
<OerHeks> current drivers need no xorg.conf anymore, perfect autodetection
<ali1234> how do i switch the desktop environment on the 18.04 login screen?
<OerHeks> ali1234, select your username, then the option appears to switch
<ali1234> as soon as i select my user name it logs me in to gnome
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: so a fresh install of ubuntu automatically runs xorg?
<qwebirc97961> the x server or what ever you call it
<OerHeks> qwebircnumber, there is no standard xorg.conf
<OerHeks> only if you created one
<coconut1> ali1234: then you still need to install an alternative
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: so i need to create one before i can write a conf file to xorg.conf.d?
<ali1234> no, i have unity installed, because i did an upgrade
<ioria> ali1234, have you rebooted ?
<ali1234> yes
<ioria> ali1234, and you cannot login in Unity ?
<ali1234> ioria: correct. after rebooting the user's default desktop was changed to ubuntu gnome and because the user does not have a password there is no way to access the desktop selection ui
<xtermin> :)
<ioria> ali1234, using autologin ?
<dubiuk> was gonna say.. not using the unity DM?
<ali1234> autologin was configured before upgrading but after upgrading it no longer functions
<OerHeks> qwebircnumber, according to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/xorg.conf.5.html you need to put your xorg conf in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder and the system creates the xorg.,conf
<ioria> ali1234, paste    ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dxdc3fByWf/
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: is the x server running on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<ioria> ali1234, what you mean with 'the user has no password ' ?
<ali1234> ioria: i mean i went into the accounts preferences and removed the user's password
<OerHeks> huh?
<ali1234> ioria: this means the user is not prompted for a password on the login screen
<ioria> ali1234, why ?
<ali1234> because the user is incapable of remembering a password
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: there is command that creates xorg.conf
<ioria> ali1234, you can hack it... but not sure it's a good idea
<dubiuk> ioria, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Show_Manual_Login_Box
<ali1234> the manual login box also does not display the desktop selection
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: must i run that command then i can put a snippet of code in a conf file in xorg.conf.d in order to work?
<dubiuk> ahhh
<ioria> dubiuk, he's using gdm3 i guess
<dubiuk> well
<dubiuk> ok then
<ali1234> yes, upgrading switched the display manager from light-dm to gdm as well as changing the default desktop for all users
<ioria> ali1234, cd  /usr/share/xsessions/
<LOOMIS> exit
<dubiuk> upgrading?
<ali1234> yes, upgrading
<dubiuk> what
<dubiuk> upgrading what
<ali1234> upgrading ubuntu
<dubiuk> from -> ?
<ali1234> from 16.04 to 18.04
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: ubuntu boots with primary gpu, but when i assing vfio-pci to primary, ubuntu does not boot with second nvidia gpu
<dubiuk> ioria, all you want is the DM desktpo selection viewable?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> for users that don't have a password
<ali1234> also would be nice if i could fix autologin
<qwebirc97961> OerHeks: i heard u can use a conf file to select the second gpu for booting
<ali1234> i have a feeling i might have to revert to lightdm to get either of these things
<freakman_> hi all.. I have a user apps under www-data group, now with that user I want to read and write from folder /var/ftp/folder.. must the whole path have group write/read permission?
<ioria> ali1234, to set a default DE (with autologin) you can  backup all  the entries in /usr/share/xsessions/  with  the exception of 'unity.desktop'
<ioria> ali1234, and the system will default to unity
<OerHeks> qwebirc who was helping you in the first place?
<ali1234> i don't want to disable the other desktops
<dubiuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1700310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700310 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "GDM does not offer session chooser for passwordless or auto-login users" [High,Triaged]
<dubiuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1693360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700310 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1693360 GDM does not offer session chooser for passwordless or auto-login users" [High,Triaged]
<dubiuk> Its purely GDM
<ali1234> ah thanks i was about to report it
<dubiuk> Theres a fix though
<qwebirc97961> i got 1 reponse from ioria and that is it
<dubiuk> You are not alone
<ali1234> wow that bug is 18 months old
<dubiuk> Yea, its replicated on arch and other distros with this exact issue
<dubiuk> Gimme a sec, theres a way for force session selection in GDM
<ali1234> i dont mind if the user can never see the selection after i've changed it
<dubiuk> thats contrary to what you said earlier
<dubiuk> if you want to force a session type... then you dont have to shit-patch GDM to get this to work
<ioria> ali1234, at this point i'd go with ~/.xinitrc file executing unity for that user
<ali1234> why can't i just change a setting somewhere?
<ali1234> what if i just uninstall gdm3 and install lightdm instead?
<dubiuk> meh dont
<dubiuk> ali1234, :: -> /usr/share/xsessions and find the .desktop session you want foro this user
<ali1234> okay
<dubiuk> ali1234, :: -> /var/lib/AccountsService/users/username
<wyre> Hi everyone, why is sometimes cron doing auth as root? https://bpaste.net/show/9eb2ffa6452c
<dubiuk> add:
<dubiuk> [User]
<dubiuk> Language=
<dubiuk> XSession=gnome-classic
<dubiuk> Or whatever session you want
<ali1234> already found it thanks
<dubiuk> lemme know if it works
<ali1234> hang on need to go to the computer to test it
<wyre> 20:15 task was scheduled, but 20:17 was not
<ali1234> dubiuk: it worked after rebooting thanks
<ali1234> just need to fix autologin now, then i can work on fixing up the desktop session
<qwebirc97961> i want to set second gpu as ubuntu boot device, must i run the command that creates a xorg.conf for the creation of a snippet conf file in xorg.conf.d to work?
<pragmaticenigma> wyre: Cron was probably running system tasks that are defined in /etc/cron.* directories
<pragmaticenigma> wyre: it's to be expected
<wyre> ty pragmaticenigma :-)
<wyre> so cron is a base package
<wyre> right?
<wyre> it must be much more importan than I thought
<pragmaticenigma> what do you mean by base package?
<wyre> pragmaticenigma, a main package, like the kernel (not so important, but in that sense)
<ali1234> hmm user switching also does not work
<ali1234> i think i am just going to nuke gdm3, it clearly doesn't work properly
<pragmaticenigma> wyre: Core would be a more appropriate term, and yes, cron is installed by default as part of the core installation of Ubuntu
<kantlivelong> is there somewhere that i can download older pkg versions?
<wyre> pragmaticenigma, yeah, whatever, base/core ... you know what I mean :-D
<wyre> ty ;-)
<kantlivelong> ah nvm
<maskeddriver> I upgraded the kernel today to 4.15.0-44-generic (from 4.15.0-42) and I'm finding that my Dell Latitude 5289 laptop won't wake up from sleep. I have to long-press the power button and turn it back on. The display just stays black.
<maskeddriver> has anybody else experienced this?
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver: How did you update your kernel?
<maskeddriver> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<dubiuk> ali1234, great!
<pragmaticenigma> only affects waking from "sleep" otherwise the machine will boot just fine?
<maskeddriver> yeah
<maskeddriver> and no crashing or anything while I'm using it
<maskeddriver> I walk away from the machine for a few minutes, when I come back, I have to hard reset it
<Jayd3> hello all
<ali1234> dubiuk: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" and now everything works
<Jayd3> maybe someone can help me ? on a previously fine hard drive I cant format a partition with ext4
<dubiuk> ali1234, nice. so it took doing both?
<Jayd3> Ive tried both from unbuntu 18 install and by running gparted from the live disc.
<ali1234> both?
<maskeddriver> pragmaticenigma, I'm currently checkout out launchpad for anything related, but I'm not seeing much
<dubiuk> ali1234, forcing session select with the accountservice setting and the reconf. of lightdm
<ali1234> i just set lightdm as the DM and now i can select the DE on the login screen, and user switching works
<ali1234> and autologin as well
<dubiuk> Jayd3, are any of the partitions mounted?
<dubiuk> Nice
<ali1234> hacking accounts service worked but was unnecessary
<dubiuk> Yea switching is a good fix
<dubiuk> Well
<dubiuk> it depends on how you want to skin the cat my friend
<dubiuk> You solved a GDM3 issue by not using GDM3
<ali1234> multiple issues :)
<Jayd3> i dont think so as I just deleted the space needed
<dubiuk> if youa re using gparted did you RUN the changes?
<Jayd3> yes and it worked on it for a while then gave error
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver: the kernel was just released... I would disable the sleep power save feature for now and file a bug report
<maskeddriver> ok
<maskeddriver> pragmaticenigma, hmmm I don't have automatic suspend on when it's plugged in (which it is)
<dubiuk> Jayd3, delete all partitions and run first. then try to create a new partition of ext4
<dubiuk> Jayd3, pastebin any errors for me
<Jayd3> I was thinking that but it's 500gig drive with other stuff on it
<Jayd3> ok Im starting up that machine
<dubiuk> Jayd3, just delete the  partition and run first then
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver: like a lot of things... try toggling it back and forth with a save inbetween... sometimes that helps get settings refreshed to the desired configuration.
<vimar> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver: otherwise I'm uncertain what else to do
<dubiuk> Jayd3, also, is your machine running LVM at all?
<maskeddriver> pragmaticenigma, I could just run around screaming, "BLOOD, BLOOD, THERE'S SO MUCH BLOOD!" or something. *shrugs* just a thought
<dubiuk> maskeddriver, no balls.
<Jayd3> this machine has windows 7 on a diffrent drive
<dubiuk> Is this machine dual boot?
<Jayd3> yes using BCD
<Jayd3> gpartedis scanning
<dubiuk> If the windows partitions are on another drive completely... that becomes completely moot
<dubiuk> Is the partition you are editing/deleting owned by the linux OS or MS OS?
<Jayd3> exactly why i set it up with wondows on a 160 g drive of its' own
<Jayd3> this drive is for linux and storage
<dubiuk> ok
<dubiuk> mark it for deletion and run the job
<dubiuk> pastebin the error
<Jayd3> i now have 170GiB unallocated
<Jayd3> no problem with that operation
<dubiuk> ok
<dubiuk> great
<dubiuk> mark it for new ext4 partition and run the job
<Jayd3> how big should i make new partition ?
<dubiuk> however large you want
<CyberGab1er> After installing some recent Windows-updates on my DualBoot-machine ( WIN10Pro + Ubuntu 18.10 x86_64 ), my Ubuntu won't start anymore. ( Thanks MS! ).
<dubiuk> you can take up all the free space available if need be
<CyberGab1er> Now my Ubuntu is only starting further/normal, after I enter the following commands;
<CyberGab1er>   
<CyberGab1er>   set boot=(hd0,gpt5)
<CyberGab1er>   set prefix=(hd0,gpt5)/boot/grub
<CyberGab1er>   insmod normal
<CyberGab1er>   normal
<CyberGab1er> Ubuntu is than starting, and fully working, but i need to type those commands EACH TIME when I (re)boot, before Ubuntu will start.
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, please use pastebin!
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, else that will happen
<Jayd3> ill do 160kMiB
<dubiuk> 160kMiB...
<dubiuk> 160000MB?
<raub> CyberGab1er: Maybe edit your grub config?
<CyberGab1er> See my complete question: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PJ4F64PT47/
<CyberGab1er> raub: How?
<dubiuk> nano /etc/default/grub
<dubiuk> then run grub-update
<maskeddriver> pragmaticenigma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1799964 other people have been having this problem in 18.10 since October
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799964 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.10 After Blank Screen System Won't Come Back" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<raub> dubiuk: could be grub2
<maskeddriver> lol ubottu 10 seconds ahead of you
<ice9> is it possible to monitor apt, so if someone installed a package, I know?
<maskeddriver> 1 second*
<dubiuk> raub, nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<maskeddriver> nvm I'm an idiot
<lordcirth__> maskeddriver, yes, it's a bot :)
<maskeddriver> yeah, I realized that as soon as I hit enter
<Jayd3> i get input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<raub> dubiuk: thank. I spent some fun time with grub2 yesterday moving all the data to a new pv because old pv has separate luks for each lv. Don't ask me why
<coconut> ice9: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<CyberGab1er> raub: WHAT do I need to change or add to my  /etc/default/grub  ?
<lordcirth__> Jayd3, apt install smartmontools; smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com:9999
<raub> CyberGab1er: I do not know how your grub file looks like but the bottom line is you have to tell it pretty much what you have been having to enter manually. As others mentioned, using, say pastebin.ubuntu.com, would help us see what you have
<ioria> CyberGab1er, i think you need to reinstall grub ;  sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub ; reboot
<raub> ioria: I would check the grab file before rebooting =)
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  raub   ok ;    cat /etc/default/grub/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, grub-install --version
<dubiuk> which version of grub are you running
<CyberGab1er> raub: ioria > https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ffjV69f9Z7/
<raub> lordcirth__: I learned something new today: termbin!
<lordcirth__> Jayd3, ah, nc termbin.com 9999, rather
<ioria> CyberGab1er, looks norma  ;  sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub ;  then  reboot
<lordcirth__> raub, yeah, very handy site
<raub> CyberGab1er: mind also posting your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<CyberGab1er> version = grub-install (GRUB) 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu8
<CyberGab1er> ok, i will do the suggested:   sudo grub-install && sudo
<CyberGab1er>           update-grub ;  then  reboot
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg  | nc termbin.com 9999
<CyberGab1er> ioria: what is showed was my /etc/default/grub     Here is /boot/grub/grub.cfg :  https://termbin.com/ib40
<maskeddriver> pragmaticenigma, it appears to only happen if I'm connected to my Dell dock stand
<ioria> CyberGab1er, did you run    'sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub ' ?
<maskeddriver> and it happens immediately upon pressing Super + L. It locks the screen, turns the screen(s) off and then I have to hard reboot. And it's isolated to 4.15.0-44. I booted up to 4.15.0-43 and it's not happening
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, you can fix this by changing your GUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" parameters
<dubiuk> If you do not want to enter those settings in everytime
<CyberGab1er> ioria: NO, didn't do 'sudo grub-install && sudo
<CyberGab1er>           update-grub '
<dubiuk> Change it too look like: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dM62RgCZdy/
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  do it 'cause there is no windows entry
<dubiuk> wait are you using grub to boot windows as well?
<Jayd3> well im getting lost Im afraid  the return from thh command was to use a shortened command "sudo apt install smartmontools" after that installed I get a postfix configuraton  window
<dubiuk> Jayd3, when you attempt to create the new partition what is the specific error?
<dubiuk> Jayd3, and do you have parted installed?
<dubiuk> Jayd3, we can do this via cmdline
<lordcirth__> Jayd3, just choose local only
<Jayd3> choices are : no configuration, internet site, internet with smarthost, local only
<dubiuk> Jayd3, without going down the train of alternative methods
<Jayd3> im running parted from live cd
<dubiuk> you ar runing gparted
<dubiuk> parted is the cmd utility gparted is built on
<Jayd3> i hav eit closed now
<dubiuk> bring up a terminal and type parted
<Jayd3> it  ws the gparted on the live boot cd
<Jayd3> and i'm using a third party boot loader to dual boot, grub was not so dependable
<dubiuk> the grub questions was not for you
<dubiuk> Jayd3, boot up the live cd, open a terminal, and type: parted
<Jayd3> ok have pparted up
<CyberGab1er> ioria: sudo grub-install && sudo update-grub
<CyberGab1er> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<CyberGab1er> grub-install: error: install device isn't specified.
<jsubl2> i have the nvidia with switchable graphics.  can i just install nvidia and not worry about switching
<Jayd3> "type help for list of commands
<raub> I think you need to give the name of your hard drive to grub-install
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  sudo parted -ls | nc terbin.com 9999
<dubiuk> Jayd3, type: list
<dubiuk> Jayd3, and find which disk you want to review
<ioria> CyberGab1er, is your system efi capable ?
<dubiuk> err Jayd3, type: print
<dubiuk> not list. lol
<Jayd3> that just brought the help (commands and explinations)
<dubiuk> err Jayd3, type: print
<fff> jfa;sljf
<Jayd3> got it shows only the 160 g disk windows is on no second disk
<CyberGab1er> ioria: Parted-output=>  https://termbin.com/hyzg
<apwiggins> Hi....I am looking through repositories for a set of ubuntu packages (https://github.com/FRRouting/frr/releases/tag/frr-6.0).  Who should be poked to pick these up?
<dubiuk> Jayd3, you only have a /dev/sda listing?
<apwiggins> I'd like to apt get them through normal commands rather than custom install
<ioria> CyberGab1er, uname -a
<Jayd3> yes
<Jayd3> sdb is not being seen
<lordcirth__> apwiggins, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<CyberGab1er> ioria: Linux V17-Nitro 4.18.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 09:04:24 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Jayd3> I'm just thinking wonder if i have bad connection on sata cable ?
<dubiuk> Jayd3, type: ls -ltr /dev/sd* | nc termbin.com 9999
<dubiuk> Jayd3, it might be the case
<dubiuk> Or something close to that
<Jayd3> let me do some harware work
<ioria> CyberGab1er, i don't get the   bios_grub  line; let's   try    sudo grub-install /dev/sda   && sudo update-grub
<Jayd3> Thank you for you help dubiuk
<dubiuk> Jayd3, np
<lordcirth__> Jayd3, IO errors are usually hardware. That's why I asked for smartctl output.
<CyberGab1er> ioria: Done;  Installation finished. No error reported.
<CyberGab1er> ioria: Time to restart?
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  sudo  update-grub  | nc terbin.com 9999
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  sudo  update-grub  | nc termbin.com 9999
<dubiuk> lordcirth__, <3
<CyberGab1er> ioria: Sorry, termbin went wrong, so see: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hSjXBn75q2/
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  went wrong ?
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, i think ioria wanted you to update and then restart to see if it caught the windows partition changes
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  is your ubuntu partition on sda or sdb ?
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  there is no windows entry
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  and , afaik, this partition is wrong on a efi gtp system : 106MB   110MB   4194kB   primary    bios_grub
<faLUCE> Hello. I have a strange behaviour on a sd card, which I access through an USB adapter. If I format it as fat32 or ntfs, I can write into it. If I format it as ext3, then it gets mounted in read-only mode (and I have to remount it in rw mode). If I flash an image, on it, I can access it only in read-only mode (and I can't remount it in rw mode).... How can I fix that? I want to write on it after flashing the image
<CyberGab1er> ioria0: sda5 ext4 /
<dubiuk> faLUCE, what kind of SDcard? micro SDHC?
<faLUCE> dubiuk: yes
<CyberGab1er> ioria: dev/sdb2 ext4   /home
<ioria> CyberGab1er,  what about this :     bios_grub  ?
<dubiuk> faLUCE, is the switch unlocked?
<net4all> &window close
<faLUCE> dubiuk: which switch? the card doesn't have switches, it's very small
<CyberGab1er> ioria: ? bios_grub ?
<raub> microsd I take?
<ioria> CyberGab1er, yes
<dubiuk> faLUCE, then is is a micro SD.
<ioria> CyberGab1er, should not be there
<faLUCE> dubiuk: the only switch is on the adapter to the sd
<faLUCE> dubiuk: does it mean that I have to use it with that adapter?
<dubiuk> faLUCE, no, sometimes linux likes to be terrible with sd cards, they are fragile little things. ive ruined a few in my day
<faLUCE> dubiuk: what I can do?
<dubiuk> faLUCE, are you imaging it for a pi or something?
<faLUCE> dubiuk: yes
<CyberGab1er> ioria: In Gparted is see the following row: do you mean that?  /dev/sda2  primary | filesystem: grub.core.img  | 4 Mb | flag:  bios_grub
<ioria> CyberGab1er, yes ; why is there ?
<CyberGab1er> ioria: I have no idea ;-)
<ioria> CyberGab1er, that is used for booting gpt in bios csm mode
<gartral> is it... not possible to symlink accross fs boundaries anymore?
<faLUCE> I don't understand why I can't write on it after flashing the image. I can see all the filesystem of the flashed image, but can't write on it
<ioria> CyberGab1er, sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi /dev/sda   && sudo update-grub
<gartral> faLUCE: did it write a fat32 partition?
<dubiuk> gartral, ext3
<faLUCE> gartral: yes
<dubiuk> nvm
<dubiuk> Wait
<dubiuk> <faLUCE> Hello. I have a strange behaviour on a sd card, which I access through an USB adapter. If I format it as fat32 or ntfs, I can write into it. If I format it as ext3, then it gets mounted in read-only mode (and I have to remount it in rw mode). If I flash an image, on it, I can access it only in read-only mode (and I can't remount it in rw mode).... How can I fix that? I want to write on it after flashing the image
<gartral> faLUCE: can you open a folder in the partition and write into the folder?
<dubiuk> faLUCE, what are you doing?
<faLUCE> dubiuk: it wrote a fat32 partition after I flashed the image
<OerHeks> "If I flash an image, on it, I can access it only in read-only mode" usuntu iso's are read only, ofcourse
<faLUCE> but if I format it as fat32, I can write on it
<faLUCE> gartral: I can't
<faLUCE> gartral: I can only see the files
<dubiuk> faLUCE, what you imaging it with?
<faLUCE> dubiuk: dd
<OerHeks> what makes you think you can add files to an ubuntu iso onb usb?
<gartral> faLUCE: also, sanity check, is this a fullsize SD?
<dubiuk> faLUCE, no, what are you putting on the sd card
<faLUCE> dubiuk: a conf file
<faLUCE> so that the OS reads it when it boots
<dubiuk> faLUCE, ugh, you are imaging an entire SD card with a single conf file?
<dubiuk> thats what you are attempting to do
<dubiuk> ?
<CyberGab1er> ioria: that command fails:  grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<faLUCE> dubiuk: no, I'm trying to add a conf file after flashing it
<gartral> faLUCE: WHAT ARE TOY FLASHING TO THE SD CARD
<dubiuk> faLUCE, what are yuo flashing ONTO it???
<dubiuk> you*
<OerHeks> an image, he said ...
<faLUCE> dubiuk: home assistant image
<ioria> CyberGab1er, [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<gartral> faLUCE: ok, NOW we're getting somewhere.. HA is linux based, the root dir probably owned by root
<dubiuk> faLUCE, hass.io installation image?
<faLUCE> gartral: so, how can I write in the root dir on the sd card?
<faLUCE> dubiuk: yes
<gartral> faLUCE: be root
<faLUCE> gartral: if I sudo, I can't write too
<CyberGab1er> ioria: result: BIOS
<dubiuk> thats because yoru computer root user is not the same root user as the image
<dubiuk> you will most likely need to chroot mount the sdcard and edit it from there
<ioria> CyberGab1er, you should change the bios settings
<faLUCE> dubiuk: how can I chroot mount it ?
<ioria> CyberGab1er, you are booting in legacy mode
<CyberGab1er> ioria: I already searched in my BIOS for something to add boot-menu options etc, but there aren't.
<ioria> CyberGab1er, sy have to go someone will helpyou .
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, you cannot boot a UEFI partition if you are booting BIOS legacy
<CyberGab1er> I'm booting inlegacy to get inot Ubuntu. To boot into my WIn10 environment( = dual-machine ), I always need to set BIOS to EUFI
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, so whats the issue
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, all  you wanted is to not enter commands everytime you boot into UBUNTU right?
<CyberGab1er> dubiuk: Yep. Everything else is still the same for months.
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, adjust your /etc/default/grub file so that your GUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" line looks like: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dM62RgCZdy/
<Jayd3> I not have an ext4 partition /dev/sbd ext4 /home but when i try to install on it I get No Root file system is defined
<Jayd3> not =now
<manosav> hello! I can't shutdown my computer normally. Can you help me??( it isn't laptop)
<CyberGab1er> Iolo: Thanks for your patience, time and Help!
<dubiuk> Jayd3, first what was your fix to write the ext4 partition?
<Jayd3> i actually poped in a clean drive
<dubiuk> manosav, what is happening. how are you attempting to shutdown the machine?
<gartral> I'm trying to symlink a path from an external drive to my home... ln -s ~/foo/bar/ /mnt/foo/bar/ is leaving a file called bar in ~/foo
<dubiuk> Jayd3, so you have a partition table, GPT or MBR?
<Jayd3> ah i did not check
<dubiuk> gartral, your ln -s is backwards
<CyberGab1er> Ow, ioria it already logged out. I wanted to thank him for his patience, time and help.
<dubiuk> gartral, ln -s /source /dest
<faLUCE> dubiuk: you told me to chroot mount, but I don't understand if it is an option of the "mount" command
<dubiuk> faLUCE, where is the sdcarded mounted in your filesystem? maybe /mnt/media/sdcard?
<faLUCE> dubiuk: /media/myname
<gartral> dubiuk: I typed it out backwards here. it's right in my console,
<dubiuk> faLUCE, chroot /media/myname /bin/bash
<alphazed1972> here is an interesting thing... I follow the instructions on https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/hpc/The-Best-Way-To-Install-Ubuntu-18-04-with-NVIDIA-Drivers-and-any-Desktop-Flavor-1178/ and at the tasksel step I choose ubuntumate desktop and then install nvidia 415 - everything works fine
<faLUCE> dubiuk: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<alphazed1972> if instead of ubuntumate desktop I choose ubuntu desktop - the install halts at boot on stopping the nvidia persistence daemon
<faLUCE> dubiuk: I don't have /bin/bash
<CyberGab1er> dubiuk: Done. Now i reboot, if everything goed well, i be backu in a few minutes. Otherwise -also- thanks for helping!
<dubiuk> CyberGab1er, np brev
<oft_gegong> I just had this great idea! how about a bash script that creates a repository of all the ubuntu packages for xenial so that you can have a computer offline repository to install from whenever
<faLUCE> dubiuk: I'll come back later
<dubiuk> oft_gegong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<manosav> Hello!!! Ubuntu 18.04 stuck at shutdown. Can you help me?
<dubiuk> manosav, how are you shutting down your machine?
<raub> manosav: define stuck
<blackflow> alphazed1972: that guide has one major flaw: it doesn't reboot after upgrades. it brings in the new kernel, but nvidia dkms is built against the current, so on boot, it hangs due to dkms being built against the wrong kernel version.
<manosav> from the right corner and i have tried "sudo shutdown -h now" command.
<manosav> <dubiuk> what to do?
<dubiuk> manosav, and what is happening when it hangs?
<blackflow> alphazed1972: I'd just (and I do) install everything except nvidia, and then do that last after reboot.
<manosav> dubiuk: it hangs at ubuntu logo and some time i receive a message like [   48.861218] reboot: Power down
<dubiuk> manosav, what version of ubuntu?
<dubiuk> manosav, desktop?
<Jayd3> I'm going to make it easy and pull out all but the new drive and DVD drive see what happens
<manosav> dubiuk: its desktop version 18.04.1 lts
<evulish> i'm having a weird issue with nginx, i'm using the default config right now and nginx just returns some binary data when i do a basic curl http://localhost
<dubiuk> evulish, #nginx
<dubiuk> manosav, uname -a
<manosav> dubiuk: what?
<dubiuk> manosav, type: uname -a
<dubiuk> in a console
<dubiuk> and paste the output
<manosav> dubiuk: Linux manosav-desktop 4.15.0-44-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 14 11:26:59 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dubiuk> manosav, Go to your System Settings->Software and Updates->Developer Options tab click the box next to Pre-release (xenial-proposed). enter your root pwd, Refresh the cache. Updates tab use "display updates immediately drop down" close System Settings. Start software updater and install now.
<dubiuk> manosav, https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<OerHeks> err maybe a bad idea, proposed updates
<dubiuk> manosav, scratch that
<dubiuk> manosav, thats for xenial 16.04
<dubiuk> OerHeks, not always
<dubiuk> manosav, OerHeks, checkign workaround for 18.x
 * CyberGabber Puts a large glas of cool beer in front of dubiuk.... Cheers!  adding your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT... row did the job!
 * CyberGabber Puts a large glas of cool beer in front of dubiuk.... Cheers!  adding your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT... row did the job!
<dubiuk> CyberGabber, np dude. glad it works.
<OerHeks> if shutdown hangs, a process is keeping hold, just alt + F4 fixes most hangups
<dubiuk> manosav, lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<dubiuk> manosav, this could be a number of different issues. hanging process is least likely. lets see if we cant find out what it is specifically
<dubiuk> manosav, does your machine have an nvidia card in it?
<manosav> <dubiuk> no i have amd r7 265
<dubiuk> manosav, lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<dubiuk> and paste the link
<manosav> <dubiuk> product: Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850 / R7 265 / R9 270 1024SP]
<dubiuk> i want the whole thing plz
<dubiuk> i want to rule out specific things
<manosav> <dubiuk> https://termbin.com/f8tb
<OerHeks> amd r7 265 with ryzen 5?
<dubiuk> The main options here are: 1) Power Save settings 2) Video Driver 3) Grub CMD line setting
<dubiuk> manosav, CPU: product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<dubiuk> manosav, dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<manosav> <dubiuk> https://termbin.com/rr89w
<manosav> <OerHeks> CPU: product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<OerHeks> intel narrows the issues, but i read btrfs and raid6 ?
<dubiuk> how many disks this thing got?
<dubiuk> And did you need double parity?
<OerHeks> such info would be helpfull with the 1st question
<manosav> <dubiuk> i have only one plug in
<manosav> <dubiuk> only one ssd
<dubiuk> manosav, df | nc termbin.com 9999
<manosav> <dubiuk> but i had raid 6 with my last software (windows 7 64bit)
<manosav>  <dubiuk> https://termbin.com/2w6v
<dubiuk> manosav, ok: Go to Settings > Power then turn off all Automatic Suspend options. Also choose Blank screen to Never.
<manosav>  <dubiuk> the computer needs to restart to finish installing updates
<dubiuk> manosav, change the power setting, finish updates and restart
<dubiuk> manosav, are you on this machine to get in irc?
<manosav> <dubiuk> already have these settings
<manosav> <dubiuk> yeah
<manosav> <dubiuk> so i will be back ok?
<dubiuk> ok
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1 How to I get desktop icons to show in /home/ray/Desktop folder ?
<oft_gegong> texla: right-click your desktop and select "Show files in folder Desktop" lol just kidding
<oft_gegong> maybe in gsettings if you search for "desktop" there might be a "show files in folder Desktop" type option
<dubiuk> texla, are no icons showing up? or are the images broken?
<texla> dubiuk, no icons showing up
<oft_gegong> I think by default in Gnome3 desktops always show empty no matter what's in ~/Desktop/
<xamithan> do you mean the files int he folder or on the actual desktop itself ?
<oft_gegong> probably because Gnome3 doesn't want to be embarassed by sloppy-looking icons
<dubiuk> texla, did you upgrade from 16 -> 18?
<manosav> dubiuk: i am back
<dubiuk> texla, if not: apt-get install gnome-tweaks
<texla> dubiuk, Yes using dvd of iso
<dubiuk> texla, inside is an option to display icons on desktop
<texla> dubiuk, I have gnome-tweak
<dubiuk> texla, nautilus --version
<dubiuk> texla, apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<manosav> <dubiuk> i am back
<dubiuk> manosav, ok
<texla> dubiuk, 3.26.4
<dubiuk> manosav, did it hang?
<dubiuk> texla, open gnome-tweak-tool
<dubiuk> texla, go to Desktop, and check Show Icons
<dubiuk> manosav, try shutting down now that its fully updated
<texla> dubiuk, I have already done that
<manosav> <dubiuk> no . but i tried to shutdown after log in and it hangs
<dubiuk> dubiuk, can you place  file into your desktop?
<dubiuk> manosav, are you using nouveau graphics drivers?
<dubiuk> texla, try putting a new icon on the DT
<manosav> <dubiuk> i dont know. i havent install drivers
<dubiuk> manosav, try apt-get installing the proper AMD drivers for your card
<manosav> dubiuk: can u tell me got to install the proper AMD drivers?
<manosav> dubiuk: AMD r7 265
<texla> dubiuk, add brassero icon to desktop favorites and still empty
<manosav> dubiuk: can u tell me how to install the proper AMD drivers?*
<dubiuk> manosav, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<dubiuk> texla, just and FYI: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<dubiuk> texla, im researching for you
<manosav> dubiuk: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-r7-series/amd-radeon-r7-200-series/amd-radeon-r7-265
<manosav> dubiuk: which one?
<dubiuk> What OS are you installing these onto?
<dubiuk> texla, what does: gsettings get org.mate.background show-desktop-icons
<dubiuk> say?
<dubiuk> manosav, what OS are you isntalling these onto?
<manosav> <dubiuk> ubuntu 18.04.1 lts 64 bit
<dubiuk> manosav, is there an option in there to download the drivers for Ubuntu x64?
<airwolf> What is best practice for outgoing firewall rules?  I currently have ufw to deny any incoming and allow all outgoing
<manosav> <dubiuk> yes. but i have a lot of chooses
<manosav> <dubiuk> which one to pick?
<dubiuk> manosav, AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition 15.12 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators
<dubiuk> manosav, wait
<dubiuk> manosav, https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amdgpu-pro-18.20-673703-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz
<dubiuk> manosav, https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-18-20
<arpad2> nvidia driver not working, installed system slower than the LIVE one
<dubiuk> arpad2, you installed the wrong driver, multiple drivers.
<dubiuk> arpad2, revert back to nouveau
<manosav> <dubiuk> 10 minute remaining
<arpad2> dubiuk: ok, how to do that? from Additional Drivers it won't work, because it doesn't have any effect
<manosav> <dubiuk> bad internet connection :)
<dubiuk> arpad2, nouveau is not an additional driver, is why
<dubiuk> arpad2, can you use driver manager?
<dubiuk> arpad2, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/C7bMY2qgqb/
<texla> dubiuk, No such schema “org.mate.background”
<dubiuk> texla, try to toggle the value in gnome-tweak-tool
<dubiuk> texla, it might just need the ol' flip
<arpad2> dubiuk:ok
<kinghat> i changed the directory structure via a ssh over  file manager and im also ssh over terminal. the terminal is still showing the previous structure. is there a cache i need to clear or something?
<kinghat> logged out and back in and its fine. odd
<texla> dubiuk, No luck I can open Ubuntu Nate 18.10 from Ubuntu 18.04.1 and the icons are in the desktop folder
<arpad2> dubiuk: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GxPxYsDPV2/
<dubiuk> arpad2, apt-get remove nvidia*
<dubiuk> and then reboot
<arpad2> dubiuk: ok
<manosav> <dubiuk> and how i run it?
<manosav> <dubiuk> "xf amdgpu-pro-18.20-673703-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz
<manosav> "
<faLUCE> dubiuk: regarding what you said before: do I have to do  "sudo chroot /media/my-sd-card /bin/bash"   ?
<manosav> <dubiuk> xf amdgpu-pro-18.20-673703-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz  ?
<arpad2> dubiuk: restart done
<manosav> <dubiuk> tar xf amdgpu-pro-18.20-673703-ubuntu-18.04.tar.xz ? ***
<arpad2> dubiuk: video card is still not in use I think https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cz8WS8mknk/
<arpad2> dubiuk: I might have sth similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1752938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768610 in nux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1752938 leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [High,Fix released]
<bad63r> (press shift-j) /window page_up
<bad63r> (press shift-j) /window page_up
<bad63r> (press shift-j) /window page_up
<bad63r> (press shift-j) /window page_up
<compdoc> lol
<pragmaticenigma> what systemd server restarts the parsing of /etc/update-motd.d directory? I deactivated the MOTD-news entry... but I get errors that systemd is still trying to execute it
<pragmaticenigma> and by deactivate, I mean removed the 50-motd-news script from the directory
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl disable motd
<pragmaticenigma> I don't want to disable motd outright
<pragmaticenigma> I removed the component I don't want... something continues to try and execute what is now a non-existant file
<blackflow> pam does
<blackflow> that's the only trigger actually.
<pragmaticenigma> okay... that doesn't answer why every day I have this in my log: systemd[21800]: motd-news.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news: Permission denied
<pragmaticenigma> If it's a trigger... then it should keep trying
<pragmaticenigma> *it shouldn't
<blackflow> oh I thought you meant what stops _displaying_ it on login.
<OerHeks> you could disable all deamons, sudo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/*
<OerHeks> or just 50-motd-news
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: I don't want to disable all of the scripts there... just the stupid "news" one
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: I did remove the execute permission... that's why I see the permission denied error. I want to restart whatever systemd's service is that is reading that location so it sees the file is no longer there
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: did you disable it in /etc/default/motd-news?
<OerHeks> now your setting is valid after logout/.login again
<OerHeks> there is no update mechanism AFAIK
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: I don't want to disable MOTD... just the "news" element (which really is an advertisment from canonical for their paid support offerings)
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: right, did you disable it in /etc/default/motd-news ?  :)
<OerHeks> have you logged out/logged in again?
<pragmaticenigma> it's not a session level issue OerHeks ... this is system level
<_Sym_> should I be concerned about this error: "gsd-color[1309]: failed to set screen _ICC_PROFILE: Failed to open file “/home/delta/.local/share/icc/edid-d6ea478d706871bfad560075294facd0.icc”: Permission denied"  It seems like "gdm" is trying to access by home directory.
<pragmaticenigma> progress of sorts... motd now sees the file as missing... why does motd care? and where is this file defined that it would know about it?
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: please listen to me. did you look into /etc/default/motd-news? there's an explanatory comment.
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: and then when you follow the trail from motd-news.timer, through motd-news.service, you can read the /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news that it Execs and see that it sources that file and obeys the setting ENABLED.
<mario_> huhu
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: that turns off the motd completely... I don't want to do that
<blackflow> no it doesn't, only the news part, the one that fetches news from ubuntu servers
<blackflow> there is a separate service that assembles the motd text from parts in /etc/update-motd.d
<blackflow> the motd-news part only (pre-)fetches and caches the ADS from the net.
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: okay... I'll give that a try then
<OerHeks> check /etc/ssh/sshd_config for PrintMotd yes ?
<pragmaticenigma> troubling is that documentation says anything in that directory without the execute bit should be ignored by runparts... but yet something is explicitly looking for that script to be there
<blackflow> actually, my bad, tehre is NO service, it's the pam module that assembles the motd ad hoc, from parts under /etc/update-motd.d/
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: kind of correct
<blackflow> so yeah, those two mechanisms are separate. motd-news is just for the news part.
<OerHeks> jups, it is dynamic, so no need for a step to update
<pragmaticenigma> what I'm trying to stop is the part that updates /var/run/motd.dynamic with the news component
<tewn> live patch work ?
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: and setting ENABLED to 0 under /etc/default/motd-news SHOULD do just that, does it not?
<tewn> is it english ?
<pragmaticenigma> I hope so... in part, I may have misread that comment in the config file. I thought it disabled everything, as I want things like update-available and release upgrade to continue to work
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: you can read the /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news  script, you'll see it at the beginning.      [ "$ENABLED" = "1" ] || exit 0
<pragmaticenigma> right... the concern is if anything else reads that setting
<blackflow> (after sourcing /etc/default/motd-news firsT)
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: grep ftw :)   but no, nothing else does.
<_Sym_> tewn, on 18.04, update-notifier goes defunct for me a few minutes after booting because of live patch.
<_Sym_> I had to disable it
<pragmaticenigma> _Sym_: they left
<bad63r> _Sym_: try replacing it with something else? like dunst?
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: It is... I guess what I'm troubled by is that something is defined to look for that script specifically... in a folder that would otherwise appear to be expected to have dynamic files
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: yes, the motd-news.timer and motd-news.service
<blackflow> it runs just that part DIRECTLY from the timer, to pre-cache the news
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: really??? a whole service just to do that?
<blackflow> that part = /etc/update-motd.d/50-motd-news
<pragmaticenigma> so what should be said is that disable systemd-motd.timer ?
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: look at it under /lib/systemd/system/motd-news.{timer,service}
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: no, that would only disable the prefetcher, but not the part that assembles the motd from parts under /etc/update-motd.d/   scripts
<_Sym_> bad63r, I have not tried dunst, maybe that would work better.  But I started using a custom kernel, so livepatch is kinda useless for me now.
<blackflow> so to disable ti completely, not to show up under motd, you set ENABLED=0 under /etc/default/motd-news
<pragmaticenigma> okay... think I've got it then
<pragmaticenigma> trying to eliminate some strange behaviors with my machine... saw that one as a frequent error...
<pragmaticenigma> next up... figuring out why mysql keeps dropping connections mid-transaction
<bad63r> _Sym_: really easy to use it. Just steal some1 config from the internet. TO use it you just need to disable default notificiations and use dust. One line of code
<bad63r> _Sym_: sudo vim /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service  and then change exec line to dunst location. To check dunst location: whereis dunst
<bad63r> _Sym_: when you find dunst config all you need to do is to replace it with .dunstrc
<_Sym_> thanks bad63r
<bad63r> _Sym_: np :)
<OerHeks> nice, fresh firefox update
<blackflow> yay, it's out!
<bad63r> blackflow: what is out ? :D
<blackflow> FF 65
<OerHeks> usn: USN-3874-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <https://usn.ubuntu.com/3874-1/>
<Second> I just installed a new distro on my laptop, but it can't detect my wifi network.  I assume this is a driver issue because it was a driver issue with a different distro on the same laptop before.  None of the videos I've watched solved the issue.  Can someone help, please?
<bad63r> blackflow: really, on ubuntu ?
<blackflow> bad63r: yeah
<bad63r> yey, thx <3
<duoi> hey
<duoi> how can i expose a port?
<duoi> i tried iptables with no luck :(
<duoi> went for this:
<duoi> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5432 -j ACCEPT
<duoi> but no dice
<duoi> what am i missing?
<OerHeks> Second, share what laptop and what wifi device please? lspci might tell the vendor
<blackflow> and YAY html video transparency bug fixed!
<duoi> erm, well this is what came up
<duoi> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5432          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<bad63r> blackflow: well I saw that there is no extra space between the tabs and name of the window anymore :)
<duoi> i imagine ive broken something somewhere
<teward> duoi: well, with *that* output the service you're looking to open is ONLY listening on localhost on that system
<duoi> teward right, how can i make it so that it listens to everythign?
<teward> 127.0.0.1:5432 means it is listening on localhost:5432 and not on other network interfaces
<teward> duoi: well, what *is* that process?
<duoi> this is a little box sitting next to me
<teward> no I mean
<duoi> open only to the local network
<duoi> its postgres
<teward> duoi: what process runs on 5432 on that box :P
<teward> duoi: edit your /etc/postgresql/.../postgresql.conf
<teward> and change the listen addresses to "*"
<blackflow> bad63r: oh yeah CSD!
<blackflow> very nice. very, very nice.
<teward> duoi: by default postgres only listens on local until you set it up accordingly.  But you also need to configure your pg_hba.conf to permit remote login from users/roles
<teward> 'cause that's not by-default permitted either ;)
<duoi> hmm
<duoi> thank you for the help teward, its very appreciated
<Second> OerHeks: Sorry about the delay.  I was looking for more solutions while I waited.  It's an HP 15 laptop.  Wifi card is a Realtek RTL8821CE.
<OerHeks> Second, this post looks interesting, https://askubuntu.com/a/1071336 but read the whole article, you need to build it with dkms yourself
<OerHeks> once build, the dkms takes care of future kernel updates, so that looks good
<Second> I'll take a look.  Thanks.
#ubuntu 2019-01-31
<Second> A quick question.  This may sound dumb because this is an ubuntu channel, but is this solution for ubuntu only?  The first line talks about a driver in the official ubuntu repos, but the distro for which I need this solution is not ubuntu.
<OerHeks> .. really, i have no idea to find out
<Second> Ok.  I'll just read it and see what I find.  Thanks again.
<OerHeks> find the channel for your linux
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<stacks88> on previous ubuntu versions, to add a secondary static ip to say eth0:0, i would edit /etc/network/interfaces.. but now on ubuntu 18.04 that is not the case. i read online that im suppose to go into /etc/netplan and edit the config files there.. but my ubuntu 18.04 installation has nothing insiide /etc/netplan.. I even saw somewhere it said to run `netplan generate` to ggenerate the files in
<stacks88> /etc/netplan but its still empty.. how would i go about adding a secondary IP to my network interface (that is apparently called "eno1")
<woenx> Hello. I have one program that has to be started as a service to run, by running a script (a .sh file) (e.g.: ./service.sh start )
<Guest36895> hey friends, i'm running 18.04 lts with lightdm as dm and xfce4 as wm. was getting bootloop at login in my main user account, can login with another user account with no problem. tried restoring .Xauthority and .bashrc files, but still getting looped to login. any thoughts?
<woenx> the problem is that service.sh makes reference to a binary in the same dir, so I cannot run that service from outside that dir
<woenx> how can I solve that?
<tomreyn> woenx: make it an actual service, so far it is a shell script
<woenx> tomreyn, how?
<woenx> look, these are the contents: https://pastebin.com/gp87wNFQ
<tomreyn> woenx: this is not a development related channel. read up on your init system, which is probably systemd, or (for a few more months only) initv upstart on 14.04.
<tomreyn> other than that, every shell script can determine its own path by examining $0
<woenx> aha
<tomreyn> stacks88: quoting https://netplan.io/examples : "Interface aliases (e.g. eth0:0) are not supported."
<woenx> if I run it from another dir, it says: /usr/bin/mono-service: 5: test: xApplications: unexpected operator
<tomreyn> stacks88: but as you can see above this, you can still have multiple ip addresses per interface.
<tomreyn> Guest36895: try removing (rm -r)  ~/.cache
<tomreyn> woenx: try #bash
<stacks88> tomreyn: my interface is not called eth0.. i was just citing my past experience.. my interface is called eno1 and i need to add a second static IP to this server/machine.. so im trying to figure out how to do this..buntu 18.04.1 LTS the guides say go in /etc/netplan but it is empty. theres no files in there.. It looks like this installation is not using netplan, its using systemd to do the
<stacks88> networking.. but i cant seem to find any guide showing how to add a static IP using the systemd method..
<tomreyn> stacks88: btw. it's normal that you're supposed to create the netplan configuration file yourself (when it does not yet exist).
<petro> hi, can anyone advise here on data backup / rescuing a drive with bad sectors/ maybe clone to new drive?
<tomreyn> stacks88: i did not mention "eth0"
<OerHeks> The command networkctl can output a summary of your network devices
<stacks88> ok i misunderstood, maybe you were just saying that interface aliases arent supported. so does that mean i have to create a new network device or something? im used to typing ifconfig and seeing the static IP addresse like [device]:[number]
<stacks88> on one link, it says "Netplan is a simplified interface for configuring Linux networking, where YAML files in /etc/netplan are used to generate configuration information for either NetworkManager or — in the case of new Ubuntu Server installations – systemd-networkd." -- so it sounds to me like the reason why /etc/netplan is empty is because on my ubuntu server installation, its not using
<stacks88> netplan
<OerHeks> networkctl status
<OerHeks> cat /usr/share/doc/netplan.io/examples/wireless.yaml
<stacks88> this is a remote server/machine. networkctl status shows the WAN IP address thats on there (the only one), on eno1 and shows the ipv6 on eno1 , here is the output: https://pastebin.com/raw/VhJzHZSm
<stacks88> OerHeks as you can see /etc/netplan is empty
<OerHeks> stack, yes indeed
<OerHeks> all guides show how to write one yourself
<tomreyn> petro: firs tof call, buy a new storage which provides higher capacity than the one you are trying to rescue. then use gddrescue to recover your data to the new storage. be sure not to ever write to this storage again until your data recovery is complete. dont mount data from there, don't fsck it. then copy partition images of what you need to recover from there to yet another storage. othen operate on this copy and use standard linux utilities
<tomreyn> such as kpartx, mdadm, lvm2, ext utilities, fsck to recover the data.
<tomreyn> stacks88: sorry, i did mention "eth0" there in my quote. but indeed, i just meant to point out that netplan doesn't support interface aliases, and you should instead just assign multiple ip addresses to the same interface, if that's what you want.
<stacks88> tomreyn: but the thing is, /etc/netplan is empty.. so isnt that suggestive of that this system is not using netplan? but i do have these files, https://pastebin.com/raw/nMwrvLWr
<tomreyn> stacks88: you seem to have not yet read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<stacks88> im looking at the link, but it is talking about netplan
<stacks88> if my netplan directory is empty, am i suppose to just create a brand new file and copy the examples? it just seems like something is wrong here
<tomreyn> stacks88: amongst other, yes. okay, maybe i should just explain in my own words:
<tomreyn> there are two ways to manage networking in current ubuntu releases. one is systemd-networkd, the other is network-manager. *new installations* of ubuntu default to network-manager for desktops, systemd-networkd for servers.
<stacks88> so i gather i need to just create a new .network file in /etc/systemd/network ? and copy the format from my existing 50-default.network ? network-manager sounds like a gui thing, this is a remote server, so i only have console / ssh
<tomreyn> to ease configuration and configuration deployment, especially on servers, netplan was introduced as a utility to write configurations in a (supposedly) easier format and export them to your preferred network management service (one of the two).
<stacks88> or is there a command to generate the files in /etc/netplan or maybe im missing a package or something
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration  states "The installer will generate a configuration file for netplan.io in the /etc/netplan directory."  But then the new server 'live' installer (if you used this?) has a lot of issues still, so I'm not sure it actually does. And the alternative installer most likely doesn't create the file.
<petro> tomreyn, if the 'failing' (?) HDD is 1tb, I shouldn't use a 1tb ssd as the new drive?
<petro> maybe a nas hdd of 3 or 4tb?
<tomreyn> stacks88: so you can choose on your own whether you prefer creating / editing the systemd-networkd configuration yourself, or use netplan for it. if you'll use netplan, and there is no configuration file for it, yet, then just create one as discussed on https://netplan.io
<petro> if nas hdd, then I would only get one... for this project.... I just don't trust hdds
<petro> some people like the red nas drives
<stacks88> tomreyn: when i do dpkg -l|grep netplan i have netplan.io as the only package installed. Does that sound sufficient ? Just checking if im missing anything, if not, i guess ill have to try to recreate the netplan config files
<tomreyn> petro: the reason i'm saying the storage you'll copy recovered data to should be larger is that two drives of the same 'advertised' capacity can actually differ slightly in capacity, which would make a fully recovery of all single bytes from the storage which is falling apart fail.
<tomreyn> petro: for hardware recommendations, try asking in ##hardware
<stacks88> ok i think i found a guide for systemd.network so ill try that
<tomreyn> stacks88: yes, package "netplan.io" sounds sufficient
<stacks88> thx
<tomreyn> stacks88: which ubuntu version is this? how did you install, or did you upgrade? which installer image did you use, which architecture?
<OerHeks> https://netplan.io/reference
<stacks88> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, i didnt install it personally. the OS was installed by the server provider. Looks like they image the installation and just deploy it etc.. but i found a guide that just says to edit /etc/systemd/network/50-default.network and simply add [Address] and then next line "Address=IP/32" and next line "Label=somelabel" and then systemctl restart systemd-networkd - so it worked,
<stacks88> ip is online, i guess while it was annoying that the networking has changed, that was pretty simple so thats good then, guess i got it figured out
<stacks88> i think that they must have changed it over to systemd recently or i dont know
<stacks88> so thanks for the help guys
<tomreyn> always start with the release notes when you upgrade / install a version ofr the first time
<tomreyn> this can make your life easier ;)
<tomreyn> stacks88: ^ this and you're welcome
<oblio> hola, i just upgraded from 18.04 to 18.04.1 and it failed and im trying to figure it out... systemd upgrade failed b/c some unsafe links are created in /var/log/journal during the upgrade process
<tomreyn> but sdo consider using netplan, it's not bad (excpet for some use cases which it doesn't support, or doesn't support, yet).
<oblio> anyone know what might be up? i tried clearing /var/log/journal/* and it still comes back w the same error when i try apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> oblio: 18.04.0 -> 18.04.1 is considered updating rather than upgrading.
<tomreyn> oblio: maybe you mistyped?
<tomreyn> show the failing / error reporting commands you run and the output they generate, using a pastebin.
<tomreyn> !paste | oblio
<ubottu> oblio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<petro> tomreyn, even if there's only 800gb of data - the new drive should be >1tb?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | oblio
<ubottu> oblio: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<petro> tomreyn, I did ask in ##hardware, no one replies
<tomreyn> petro: it's fine if the storage you will rescue the data has just enough capacity available to restore this data. if you don't need to recover all of your partitions (e.g. you may not need to recover swap), then the rescue target can have less capacity than the source.
<tomreyn> petro: the point there is just that you need to make sure the data you want to rescure (and only that, not stuff you dont need) will fit on the target.
<tomreyn> i.e. my point is this: if you wanted to rescue the entire 1TB HDD (which may not actually be needed / desirable) to a 1 TB SSD, but the SSD had just 5 bytes less storage capacity than the HDD, this would fail.
<petro> okay, well, the 1tb is one large partition....as there is just data on it
<tomreyn> petro: the important things about recovering your data is to plan well, always focussing on limiting the amount of reads, and ensuring you never write, to the disk with broken sectors, since the more you use it the more likely it is to fail more.
<petro> it's formatted ext4
<petro> yeah, I am trying to plan well....that's why I thought I should decide on a new drive :)  seeking advice on that
<tomreyn> petro: buy whichever drive you will like to use in the future.
<pragmaticenigma> petro: there are much better resources about hardware recommendations that what this channel can provide. If nothing comes out of ##hardware... then you should be looking for websites that specialize in hardware testing and recommendations.
<tomreyn> for NAS purposes, a HDD makes sense, for many other use cases, SSDs are nowadays better, but still more expensive.
<stacks88> im used to typing "ifconfig' for years now, to just show the ip information. should i just stop diong that? and just use ip or whatever?
<tomreyn> stacks88: yes, but this was so before 16.04 already
<OerHeks> 1 tb ssd €180 ~ 1 tb hdd €50
<hggdh> also, in general, most SSDs last longer if its usage is no more than about 60%.
<oblio> tomreyn: that took a minute... https://pastebin.com/X1YvRCE2
<tomreyn> oblio: okay, if you could also provide the other info i asked for, we can get started.
<tomreyn> oblio: actually i only asked whether you mistyped. which ubuntu version did you insitally install there? when you say you upgraded, was it really 18.04.0 to 18.04.1 or did you start from an earlier version?=
<oblio> tomreyn: i only *think* 18.04.0 is what was running, but i ran a do-release-upgrade and that's what got me here. DISTRIB_RELEASE in lsb-release says 18.04 and description is 18.04.1.
<Scunizi> I've installed Alien-arena from the package manager. I find the package data in ~/alien-arena is all set to root:root .. shouldn't it be user:user? Game won't run with errors writing and loading
<tomreyn> oblio: if you ran do-release-upgrade and it actually worked for a while then you did a release upgrade from an earlier ubuntu release. you can check the logs in /var/log/upgrade (i think, could also be "release-upgrade" or "dist-upgrade") to learn which version you upgraded from.
<oblio> tomreyn: yeah i looked there (dist-upgrade)
<oblio> looks like it was xenial
<oblio> which is older? how would that happen?
<tomreyn> so you upgraded from 16.04.x LTS to 18.04.1
<oblio> right
<tomreyn> *LTS
<tomreyn> was this error first reported during the upgrade? were there any other errors during the upgrade?
<oblio> trying to go through apt.log but not seeing much
<tomreyn> oblio: i was referring to UI output. did the upgrader seem to finish successfully, did it report critical failures?
<oblio> it started running and failed after a few minutes
<OerHeks> Scunizi, i just installed, and get " W: Download is performed unsandboxed as root as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_sh' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<OerHeks> a mess
<texla> ubuntu 18.04.1 How do I get icon launcher from desktop to open in /home/ray/Desktop folder
<oblio> tomreyn: looks like things were pretty cogent until it got to systemd and then those same errors were presented
<texla> To mov
<SlidingHorn> OerHeks & Scunizi - Just did sudo apt install alien-arena and ran it from the command line without an issue.
<oblio> tomreyn: boom.. got it
<oblio> tomreyn: somehow mongo had changed the ownership of /var
<OerHeks> SlidingHorn, i have no ~/alien-arena
<SlidingHorn> OerHeks: neither did I (I already uninstalled it)
<OerHeks> Scunizi, how did you install things? outside de alienarena and datapackage?
<oblio> tomreyn: it was also breaking ssh
<tomreyn> oblio: uuh, that's bad. ubuntu's mongodb packages?
<oblio> tomreyn: eh im following up on a system problem on something done by an outside contractor.. could even be a security breach for all i know
<OerHeks> there is ~/.config/alien-arena/data1 that is owned by root, seems to be fine
<Scunizi> OerHeks: direct from Synaptic pkg manager.. I'm on 18.04
<oblio> tomreyn: not even for sure why they would have been messing with mongo b/c what they were doing should have been done in docker... unless they just didnt do it in docker
<tomreyn> oblio: you could have pointed this out in the beginning ;-)
<Scunizi> OerHeks: I get "ln: failed to create symbolic link '~/.config/alien-arena/data1':Permission denied
<oblio> tomreyn: not for sure it would have helped w debugging
<tomreyn> oblio: its fine, we didnt spend much time on this yet
<oblio> tomreyn: well you helped me by getting to me to really dig through the screenlog and look for the specific problem outside of the context of upgrading
<oblio> *getting me to really dig
<Scunizi> OerHeks: that error is when I try to run it from cli
<OerHeks> Scunizi, remove the whole ~/.config/alien-arena/ folder, and start again, it should be regenerated?
<tomreyn> oblio: i was wondering why you seemed generally knowledgable but didn't seem to know which version you upgraded from.
<OerHeks> and why from cli..
<oblio> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Scunizi> OerHeks: well... that got me further.. It now loads a black window..
<Scunizi> OerHeks: SUCCESS!.. I loaded it from the menu and no issues so far.. loading from cli wasn't good.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> now grab those goodies and use them wisely
<OerHeks> megaglest is also nice
<tomreyn> :)
<OerHeks> Ben Affleck is no longer going to be playing the Batman in 2021
<Scunizi> OerHeks: I'll check it out.. I haven't played alien-arena in years.
<CN_Chen> 23333
<CN_Chen> hello?
<OerHeks> hi CN_Chen
<qwebirc77570> if I have no GUI and only the terminal, how can I cd to the windows partition?
<qwebirc77570> i know the name of the drive but I forget how to cd there
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc77570: is it mounted?  typically ubuntu will mount it in /media/
<qwebirc77570> mounted?
<pragmaticenigma> SlidingHorn: Ubuntu doesn't typically auto-mount partitions that are not already defined in fstab. chances are... the windows partitions were not mounted on boot.
<OerHeks> maybe he is in WSL, grinn
<jmarcos> ////
<jmarcos> /
<hankchinawski> ello
<bingopajama> Hey all, I just installed ubuntu 18.10, moving from mint 17.3. My laptop has an AMD 7640G graphics card, and while dual monitors worked perfectly on old mint using fglrx the newer (radeon) drivers seems unable to do dual monitors.  I would love if someone knows how to make dual monitors work with the new radeon driver ubuntu 18.10 is using. Any ideas?
<installhelpplz> hey folks, having some trouble with installing Ubuntu 18.10, hoping someone can assist
<installhelpplz> I installed over my previous Manjaro installation -- wiped the / drive, but kept the encrypted /home
<installhelpplz> booting into my new Ubuntu install goes into emergency mode though, and the logs say "timed out waiting for device /dev/mapper/luks" -- any ideas?
<installhelpplz> I think it's probably the same as https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1177727, but just not sure how to do the same for Ubuntu, and that post is pretty old now
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1177727 in febootstrap "Timed out waiting for device dev-mapper-luks\xUUID.device" [High,Closed: worksforme]
<cluelessperson> so I haveipv6 enabled in a container
<cluelessperson> but no ipv6 address
<cluelessperson> only a loopback
<cluelessperson> not sure why that is
<cluelessperson> I can't even query the ip link status
<cluelessperson> ip link   gets       79: eth0@if80
<cluelessperson> ip link ip link show eth0@if80
<cluelessperson> Device "eth0@if80" does not exist.
<cluelessperson> meh
<levon_> hi
<mumixam> cluelessperson: dont use
<mumixam> @
<mumixam> ip link ip link show eth0
<mumixam> @ means its a virtual nic connected to if80
<cluelessperson> mumixam:  eth0 not found
<cluelessperson> mumixam: the interface is named "eth0@if80"
<cluelessperson> but everything responds that it doesn't know that name
<mumixam> @ normally doesnt mean that
<mumixam> like this for example
<mumixam> 4: mac0@eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP>
<mumixam> iface name is mac0
<mumixam> ~$ ip link show mac0
<mumixam> 4: mac0@eth0:
<cluelessperson> mumixam: well mac0 isn't known
<mumixam> yea thats just a example
<mumixam> mac0 is on my system
<cluelessperson> mumixam: eth0@if36
<cluelessperson> mumixam: do you know why it wouldn't have an ipv6 address?
<cluelessperson> it dhcp ed ipv4 fine
<mumixam> are you sure you have ipv6 access?
<cluelessperson> mumixam: yes
<cluelessperson> other linux containers do, this ubuntu container does not
<mumixam> how are they ipv6's given out?
<cluelessperson> it has access, but this specifically ubuntu container is not resolving an ipv6 address
<mumixam> slaac?
<cluelessperson> yes.
<mumixam> have you tried radvdump?
<cluelessperson> mumixam: dunno what that is.
<DarwinElf> i want to know how to *permanently shut off all running bluetooth programs* as I don't have a desktop with a blue tooth!
<DarwinElf> this is sickening.  It's not a laptop or pad!
<mumixam> it shows the ipv6 offers
<SlidingHorn> DarwinElf: version and flavor?
<DarwinElf> Kubunut 18.04
<rudy_> hello .. can i have some help with my internet please
<cluelessperson> rudy_: sup
<cluelessperson> why not, what's the issue
<SlidingHorn> DarwinElf: I think KDE uses `bluedevil`    sudo apt remove bluedevil
<rudy_> hi ..i m on ubuntu 16.04  and my riseup vpn  is very very slow now
<cluelessperson> rudy_: so it's not an issue with your internet, it's an issue with your vpn
<rudy_> it use to work well before ..yes
<cluelessperson> rudy_: so, the problem is either you and your connection to the vpn provider, or the vpn provider.
<rudy_> is there nothing that can be done to change setting on the vpn?
<cluelessperson> rudy_: probably not
<rudy_> :0
<rudy_> but how to know where the problem is?
<DarwinElf> thanks
<DarwinElf> but this program keeps restarting even after I 'kill -9:' /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd
<bingopajama> rudy_: riseup is great, but probably not the fastest VPN around.  I'm not an epert in troubelshooting VPN's but it seems likely that if your connection is fine but slow, the server is ust getting bogged down
<rudy_> ahhh yes
<SlidingHorn> DarwinElf: try this (make sure you don't need anything it yanks out)  sudo apt purge libbluetooth3
<SlidingHorn> DarwinElf: you may want to try it with a -s  first to check
<DarwinElf> thanks
<rudy_> thanks  a lot ...
<DarwinElf> now I got a list of all the rest such packages installed; I'll check this
<rudy_> im not sure but can it be a port is close that the connection is slow
<bingopajama> rudy_: Again, not an expert but it hat been my experience that if a port was the issue the VPN just wouldn't work
<DarwinElf> well that was going to remove most of my system.  I will not use purge
<DarwinElf> even without 'purge' it wants to remove most my system.  I see that Debian-based distributions are still 'dependency Hell'
<DarwinElf> i should email root@debian.org 'Haha, get a life.  Get a package manager from a BSD Unix or truly Unix-like distribution'
<DarwinElf> thanks for helping me remove some of it anyway.  I guess the rest has to stay until I switch back to BSD or the only Unix-like GNU/Linux
<bingopajama> rudy_: The only thing you might want to check is what VPN server you are using relaitve to your location.  I don't have riseup VPN so I don't know what servers they have/where you are but that is worth checking.
<rudy_> i have check the servers it near enough but could be overlaod of traffic
<bingopajama> rudy_: Wish I had a better answer for you, but I do think that's most likely...
<rudy_> thanks bingopa jama
<bingopajama> Hey all, I just installed ubuntu 18.10, moving from mint 17.3. My laptop has an AMD 7640G graphics card, and while dual monitors worked perfectly on old mint using fglrx the newer (radeon) drivers seems unable to do dual monitors.  Anyone know how to make dual monitors work with the new radeon driver ubuntu 18.10 is using. Any ideas?
<cluelessperson> for some reason ubuntu resolves ipv4 just fine, but not ipv6, I don't know what to do
<cluelessperson> any thoughts?
<bigMouthCommie> i am running xubuntu 18.10. how do i disable the laptop switch? i followed the UPower directions and it didn't work
<bigMouthCommie> also, when i followed the upower directions, i had to enable upower??
<minty-man> Hi
<minty-man> anyone know where the config files are for the Display settings
<bigMouthCommie> minty-man: i haven't dbl checkde this, but have you looked in ~/.config ?
<minty-man> mmmm i will take another look thanks
<tigran2> I am trying to log a bug via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu/+filebug and I get "(Error ID: OOPS-334b01d20bdd73f4e0bf7cf38e8ac72b)
<tigran2> the audio output stopped working with today's "apt upgrade" (probably due to libasound2 upgrade) on iMac
<tigran2> until now it worked absolutely fine.
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: did you file the bug with ubuntu-bug from terminal?
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: no, I only use browser. I don't use the add-on infrastructure as I always disable such things upon installation.
<tigran2> lotus: that is why my systems are usually 10 times faster than normal and boot in 0.7 seconds.
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: its reccomended to file a bug from terminal, to collect all relevant details for the devs
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: yes, I understand, but being a Linux kernel hacker (my name is Tigran Aivazian) I can provide all the necessary information manually.
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: are you saying that the web interface via lunchpad.net for bug reporting doesn't work?
<tigran2> I meant "launchpad.net", sorry :)
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: no, thats not what im saying its just reccomended to file from ubuntu-bug
<lotuspsychje> thats what its made for, to collect the info they need
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: when clicking your url, i come to title description
<quesker> why does installing syslog-ng remove rsyslog?
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: yes, of course, but when I actually _log_ the bug (i.e. click on Submit Bug Report) I get the "Oops" message: We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<tigran2> (Error ID: OOPS-ca9ee2f375cb68e1103b7f5c3a8263dd)
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: could it be related to your lp account perhaps? are you currently logged in properly?
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: yes, I am logged in. It shows in the top right corner.
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: whats your default browser please?
<tigran2> does anyone know how to revert libasound2 package? Trying with "apt-get -t= install" doesn't work.
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: the latest Chrome, i.e. Version 72.0.3626.81 (Official Build) (64-bit)
<lotuspsychje> tigran2: to file the bug, try making FF to default, we had issues with chrome before on bugs
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: Ok, I'll try with Firefox now.
<tigran2> lotuspsychje: no, I get exactly the same (Error ID: OOPS-e7b0ae5d096b61ec126f471cb1f0d774)  in Firefox as well.
<tigran2> so, the web interface doesn't work at all.
<tigran2> is it possible to revert the upgrade done by "apt upgrade", namely the libasound2-data and libasound2 packages?
<tigran2> it should be possible via "apt-get -t= ..." but it doesn't seem to be (i.e. it rejects my "guess" of the previous version number)
<SwedeMike> tigran2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get talks about this
<SwedeMike> tigran2: also https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-downgrade-a-package-in-ubuntu/
<tigran2> SwedeMike: yes, that's where I've read about it, thank you.
<tigran2> SwedeMike: I get E: Version ‘1.1.3-4’ for ‘libasound2’ was not found
<tigran2> SwedeMike: I assumed that if the current version for libasound2 is 1.1.3-5 then the previous would be 1.1.3-4.
<SwedeMike> tigran2: check in your /var/cache/apt/archives/ and see if the old version is there
<Tigran> SwedeMike: good point: there are libasound2_1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb  libasound2-data_1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1_all.deb dated 2018 there.
<Tigran> SwedeMike: but these are 1.1.3-5. Ah... they are ubuntu0.1 whereas the latest is ubuntu0.2
<ducasse> quesker: because syslog-ng-core conflicts with packages that provide system-log-daemon
<Tigran> SwedeMike: I'll try with "ubuntu0.1" now!
<quesker> what packages?
<Tigran> SwedeMike: I tried 'sudo apt install libasound2=1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1' and I get 'Version '1.1.3-5ubuntu0.1' for libasound2 was not found' error.
<ducasse> gartral: any that list 'Provides: system-log-daemon' among their dependencies
<SwedeMike> Tigran: hm, I haven't done this myself. you could also try to dpkg -i just those packages and see what happens.
<Tigran> SwedeMike: yes, I thought of that, but there are thousands of dependencies and I was afraid to do that...
<Tigran> SwedeMike: as a last resort I'll try, but first I should understand why "apt install pkg=version" fails.
<quesker> what is system-log-daemon?  sounds broken
<ducasse> gartral: it's not a package, but a functionality. look at the 'provides' line in 'apt show rsyslog' output
<Tigran> SwedeMike: maybe the architecture needs to be specified? like ":amd64" somewhere?
<ducasse> gartral: any package that fills that functionality will list it in their 'provides' field
<Tigran> SwedeMike: Ah, I've just thought of a very easy solution! I have yesterday's backup of this whole machine! :)
<Tigran> SwedeMike: luckily I made a backup yesterday :) :) :)
<quesker> heh, so you can't have apache and nginx since they provide a webserver?
<quesker> or vim and emacs because they provide an editor?
<Tigran> SwedeMike: so that makes this work more academical and relaxed. But I'll still try to fix it (my daughter calls me "Dad The Omnipotent" :) so I shouldn't disappoint her :)
<SwedeMike> Tigran: ok, unfortunately I can't offer more advice since I haven't done this myself. But it seems you're on the right path.
<ducasse> gartral: they don't necessarily conflict, that is another dependency field
<Tigran> SwedeMike and lotuspsychje: thank you for your help, guys. But that web interface for bug reporting really ought to be fixed.
<ducasse> gartral: like xterm provides x-terminal-emulator, but doesn't conflict with anything
<rahvin> Does anyone know how to make dual monitors work with the new(ish) radeon driver on an old amd 7640G?  it worked with the old fglrx driver, but doesnt't seem to be doable with ubuntu 18.10. I would appreciate any ideas.
<ducasse> rahvin: afaik that should just work™, does 'xrandr' list all your outputs?
<rahvin> ducasse: it does, but when I connect the other monitor the laptop screen just goes blank, while the second monitor shows the wallpaper
<ducasse> rahvin: and if you boot with the screen connected?
<rahvin> ducasse: lightdm just takes the second monitor but nothing works after login
<rahvin> ducasse: Just wallpaper on the second screen, and I think a functional desktop on the non-operative laptop screen if I could work blind
<ducasse> rahvin: which release and flavor is this?
<rahvin> ducasse: ubuntu 18.10 Tried with default gnome and cinnamon
<qwebirc37090> Hey, I was here  yesterday but forgot to answer. I'm trying to install with a Live USB of `ubuntu-16.04.5-desktop-i386` on a fairly old PC. It's got about 1.5g of DDR-400, but launching GRUB and pressing (for example) Try ubuntu without installing will do nothing and seems to freeze.
<ducasse> rahvin: have you tried running wayland?
<afx_> Hello! There are times that the wifi and vpn indicator are missing on Ubuntu 18.04 Gnome. Is there a way to trace the problem ?
<rahvin> ducasse: I have not actually. I made sure to disable it thinking that was the problem. But i did not think to try wayland. At the very least thats an idea to try. Thanks
<ledeni> rahvin: in gnome settings you could set display settings
<rahvin> ledeni: I tried the display settings. No help.  Incidentally, I was also surprised to see that the display manager doesn't revert changes without affirmation that things are working.
<ledeni> rahvin: just check devices -- display
<ducasse> rahvin: try it, to narrow down where the problem is. if it has the same issue, file a bug.
<rahvin> ducasse: Thanks, will do.  Appreciate the help, thanks
<ducasse> rahvin: np. if neither work, file the bug against 'linux', as that is where the radeon module belongs. come back if you need more help.
<bigMouthCommie> i am running xubuntu 18.10. how do i disable the laptop switch? i followed the UPower directions and it didn't work
<bigMouthCommie> also, when i followed the upower directions, i had to enable upower??
<SlidingHorn> bigMouthCommie: I'm sorry - what exactly do you mean by laptop switch?
<bigMouthCommie> lid switch?
<SlidingHorn> bigMouthCommie: so it doesn't respond when closed?
<bigMouthCommie> when i close it, i want it to just... not suspend or anything. in previous versions, i think it was called lidswitch
<bigMouthCommie> SlidingHorn: so it doesn't hibernate. i want to open and close repeatedly and keep working without interruption
<SlidingHorn> bigMouthCommie: This should at least point you in the right direction: https://askubuntu.com/a/372616
<SlidingHorn> bigMouthCommie: solidarity comrade :)
<Blade> bigMouthCommie  xubuntu channel
<Blade> ask
<acalycine> Sorry for semi-repeating my question, but it is happening on distros such as Linux Mint and MX Linux, as well as puppy linux. Something to do with the CPU?
<lotuspsychje> Blade: hibernate/acpi issues are welcome here aswell
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: hows it related to ubuntu please?
<acalycine> I'll repeat it: I'm trying to install with a Live USB of `ubuntu-16.04.5-desktop-i386` on a fairly old PC. It's got about 1.5g of DDR-400, but launching GRUB and pressing (for example) Try ubuntu without installing will do nothing and seems to freeze.
<ducasse> acalycine: freeze when?
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: older pc's try lubuntu/xubuntu/budgie/mate
<Blade> nikolov@xubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:
<Blade>   Host: xubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.0.0-050000rc4-generic x86_64 bits: 64
<Blade>   Desktop: Xfce 4.13.2 Distro: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo)
<Blade>   lotuspsychje  my old test system work
<acalycine> ducasse: if i dont go into grub, it'll freeze on a blank screen except for the keyboard and accesbility symbol on the bottom, if i do go into grub it'll freeze after i press boot without installing
<lotuspsychje> Blade: 19.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please no paste showoff in this channel
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: when you say 'old' pc, what kind of system are we looking at exactly?
<bad63r> bigMouthCommie: are you still here?
<ducasse> acalycine: can you edit the kernel command line and remove 'quiet splash'?
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | bigMouthCommie see also
<ubottu> bigMouthCommie see also: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<acalycine> lotuspsychje: mobo is '8IPE1000 pro 2'
<acalycine> ill try that ducasse
<acalycine> oh and it kernel panics after freezing for about 10 minutes
<Blade> acalycine i not use ubuntu use xubuntu
<bad63r> bigMouthCommie: use your editor of choise, mine is vim and do: sudo vim /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<bad63r> uncomment line "HandleLidSwitch" and change "suspend" to "ignore"
<bad63r> bigMouthCommie: uncomment line "HandleLidSwitch" and change "suspend" to "ignore"
<bad63r> after configuring you need to restart for changes to get effect: systemctl restart systemd-logind
<bad63r> bigMouthCommie: after configuring you need to restart for changes to get effect: systemctl restart systemd-logind
<acalycine> ducasse: seems to be freezing when i remove quiet splash but ill wait for a kernel panic
<ducasse> acalycine: can you tell when it freezes, at what point during boot?
<bad63r>  /exit
<acalycine> ducasse: I enter the GRUB, change that boot option, press enter on "Try ubuntu without installing" and then nothing happens. No keyboard input after that.
<ducasse> acalycine: no output either?
<SlidingHorn> badpixel: that's exactly what the link I posted said.
<SlidingHorn> OOPS...not badpixel sorry
<EriC^^> acalycine: try adding "debug ignore_loglevel" instead of quiet splash
<acalycine> ducasse: no output and nothing changes on screen until that kernel panic.
<acalycine> ill try that EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: can you also tell us what happened before ubuntu, with that same system? wich Os did it run before?
<acalycine> lotuspsychje: xp lol. new hard drive though.
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: is that IDE or sata hd you plugged in?
<acalycine> SATA.
<acalycine> The new one
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: allright, thank you
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: i would try a lubuntu or xubuntu
<acalycine> EriC^^: i've added debug ignore_loglevel instead of quiet splash and seems to be the same. no readout.
<acalycine> lotuspsychje: alright ill try that
<ducasse> acalycine: try 18.04 as well, to get another kernel version
<acalycine> i couldn't find a 32x image for 18.04, is there one? ducasse
<ducasse> ah, 32-bit. i don't remember, did lubuntu provide that?
<lotuspsychje> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lotuspsychje> acalycine: maybe you can also try a bios reset, i find it weird you get no output at all
<ducasse> maybe also a memtest
<zetheroo> where are the app shortcut files stored in Ubuntu 18.04?
<ducasse> do you mean the .desktop files?
<qwebirc20990> Can install MySql server on Ubantu??
<zetheroo> ducasse: yes, but I just now found them under /usr/share/applications/  :)
<ducasse> also see ~/.local/share/applications
<ducasse> files there override /usr/share...
<zetheroo> ducasse: ok, thanks
<SachinPanday> hi i am unable to use codeblocks in ubuntu 16.04, when i build and run program it's show that "you are not build your program build now" and repeat same pop-up again. how to resolve it?
<SachinPanday> is there are someone ?
<u0_a115> gi
<u0_a115> hi
<u0_a115> test
<jmarcos>  //
<jmarcos> I got into a strange login loop. I do not use desktop manager so uid/password prompt is in tty0. When I type my uid "Passowrd" shows up and after that "Login incorrect" keeps showing up 3 or 4 times and initial login prompt comes back. It happens for all tty available. ssh access is allowed. Any idea where to start?
<Yaser_Amiri> Hi, Is it resonable to install debian server or Proxmox on USB Stick for server and use hard disk just for data?
<lotuspsychje> Yaser_Amiri: this is the ubuntu support channel
<branant> lotuspsychje: It doesn’t matter if he is installing Debian or Ubuntu. The question is whether the USB memory stick is reliable memory for the system drive.
<EriC^^> Yaser_Amiri: usb dies quickly if the OS is on it
<lotuspsychje> branant: this channel is for ubuntu issues only, not for debian or hardware neither
<branant> Yaser_Amiri: USB memory sticks are not designed to be powered for a long time. Especially not for server use! So I would strongly recommend you get a hard drive instead.
<EriC^^> also the excessive small writes damage it quicker, so i've read
<branant> EriC^^: That’s true. Hence the difference between hard disks for desktops, servers, video surveilance, etc.
<horst> rr61uC2Hd3
<horst> Hopekli2017##
<mbi> ... don't type your passwords here! :P horst
<karakatsanispana> γειαα
<elias_a> :D
<sey_> hello, is there a way to rescue a file overridden with echo "something" > myfile
<rory> nope sorry
<rory> If you immediately power off, you might be able to use testdisk from a live USB
<EriC^^> sey_: if the data is long enough it'll still be there, just the start of it overwritten with "something"
<sey_> does it help to know the exact size of the file?
<sey_> its somewhat 600MiB
<EriC^^> sey_: aha, well first stop using the disk if you want the data back, cause the more it writes the more it might overwrite that data
<EriC^^> sey_: try photorec to get the file back or some very low level tool
<EriC^^> sey_: if nothing can find it you can always search manually if you're lucky the file wont be fragmented and one full piece
<EriC^^> something like dd | hexdump -C or so
<sey_> its on a btrfs, does that help in any way?
<EriC^^> no idea, ask in #btrfs
<sey_> thanks
<xubuntu> hai
<NeoFrontier> I upgraded my system from 14.04 to 16.04, now I find that my email client, Evolution, can not connect my gmail account. The version of Evolution is 3.18.5.2.
<tarzeau> i'd upgrade to 18.04 and retry
<NeoFrontier> Is there a solution to this problem, I see some other people mention this when searching, but not clear reason or solution is given.
<EriC^^> NeoFrontier: does it work if you make a new user account and try?
<NeoFrontier> Eric^^ , a new user account ? What where ?
<NeoFrontier> tarzeau, my internet data is limited, upgrading now is not an option.
<tarzeau> i see
<NeoFrontier> Can Evolution 3.18.5.2 connect to gmail or not ?
<fub> Hi. Using ubuntu 18.04. I have a thinkpad x1c with a thunderboltdocking station and (until now) 1 external display over DP. I have attached a second display now over HDMI. When I boot, before I reach gdm for logging in, the system freezes and I can hear the fan spinning up.
<fub> What can I do now?
<EriC^^> NeoFrontier: go to settings and accounts and make a new user
<EriC^^> or try the guest account
<NeoFrontier> Eric^^, oh you mean a new Ubuntu System user...
<NeoFrontier> And if it works for a different user ( with my gmail account ) what does that mean Eric^^ ?
<zertyui> hello
<NeoFrontier> no here using evolution 3.18.5.2 ?
<ksbalaji> I am not able to login to any other than ubuntu on wayland on my ubuntu 18.04 running in Acer Aspire -help
<EriC^^> NeoFrontier: i think the old configs the software used has some fault with newer software i'd guess, that or some permissions issue
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<zertyui> i would like to input a "image.png" to search in a video the identity of the person in the video
<zertyui> if the person is present or not
<zertyui> what is command in order to do so ?
<debrisRat> hi !
<EriC^^> zertyui: https://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/26623/open-source-image-organiser-with-face-recognition-alternative-to-picasa-with-o
<zertyui> Thanks EriC^^
<zertyui> do you understand my question Well ?
<EriC^^> zertyui: yeah it's clear
<zertyui> is it possible that you interprete IT differentlY ?
<EriC^^> it's always possible, why do you think so?
<rory> It sounds like you want to input a picture of someone, and determine whether a video contains that person, using facial recognition
<EriC^^> oh, i thought in a collection of pictures
<rory> That's not a trivial task
<zertyui> sounds like it the link that you post for image organiser
<EriC^^> zertyui: it uses facial recognition
<rory> you'll have to do some programming of your own zertyui but this MIGHT be what you need https://github.com/ageitgey/face_recognition
<zertyui> that's correct rory
<rory> t only works on pictures though so youd also have to split the video file into frames
<rory> like I said this is NOT a trivial task for which there is some nice existing utility
<EriC^^> zertyui: you could use the software i linked to, just convert the video to frames/images first then search them for the face you want
<BluesKaj> perhaps the page source data would give an ID of the person
<ksbalaji>  . . . and to find the IDENTITY of that person in a video is quite impossible given the freeware.
<zertyui> that functionlity is that build in on that software or i have to look implement it ?
<NeoFrontier> Right FIY, deleting my gmail account from Evolution and  then re-creating the account entries manually seems to have gotten the connecting issue resolved.
<NeoFrontier> When I tried the automatic settings it did not work, would not connect.
<zertyui> ok perfect thanking you all
<ksbalaji> I am not able to login to any other than ubuntu on wayland on my ubuntu 18.04 running in Acer Aspire -help
<NeoFrontier> My system actually would not boot after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04, took a couple of hours to sort that one out...
<NeoFrontier> I am starting to have  upgradphobia :)
<ksbalaji> only one session is allowed. So my sudo also does not work. I get MIT MAGIC...ERROR
<NeoFrontier> upgradephobia
<fub> or any other hint how I can debug this?
<ksbalaji> Anyone to put up a  fight with a bungled upgrade?
<ksbalaji> Hey! Someone here might have the privilege to help repair remotely a bungled upgrade!! MY   18.04 in Acer-aspire would not allow any other than wayland session. If oem or other version is chosen, the touchpad wouldn't respond! Sounds anywhere interesting inviting investigation?
<rory> nobody here has the ability to remote into your machine, this is a community support chatroom
<rory> interesting problem though.
<rory> when the touchpad doesn't respond, is the whole system frozen? or just the touchpad? are you able to toggle NumLock? (That's a good indication of whether the system is frozen or not)
<arpad2> only software rendering on the system, no video card in use, any idea what to do here? Xubuntu 18.04
<ksbalaji> yeah Im alive again. If someone instructs, I might be able to repair.
<ksbalaji> rory: Yes the NumLock seems to respond just the pointer wouldnt move
<lemko> hey it seems to me that archives.ubuntu.com is slow today, what's the reason?
<harry_> moin
<miguel2013> hey does woeusb only works on linux
<EriC^^> !de | harry_
<ubottu> harry_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<miguel2013> for the releases here https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB/releases
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | miguel2013
<ubottu> miguel2013: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<lotuspsychje> miguel2013: woeusb is pretty nice tool, but we dont support it officially here, sorry
<miguel2013> cool
<kinkybelayer> Hey guys, I need some help with an 18.04 install. I used to run 16.04 but just updated (with wiping the installation) and on first boot it results in a black screen before reaching the login screen so I can't reach tty. I have a gtx 1060 on my machine, and I found this (https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/black-screen-after-boot-on-18-04-with-nvidia/16393) which claims to have a fix, but I can't seem to find the fix he used.
<kinkybelayer> I was hoping someone might be able to help point me in the right direction?
<kinkybelayer> Currently live usb booted into the system
<BluesKaj> kinkybelayer, have you tried nomodeset?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | kinkybelayer
<ubottu> kinkybelayer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kinkybelayer> I will try that and if it doesn't work I'll be back. Thanks @BluesKaj
<beaver> !info fwupdate-signed
<ubottu> fwupdate-signed (source: fwupdate-signed (1.18)): Linux Firmware Updater EFI signed binary. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18+10-3 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf; arm64)
<kinkybelayer> BluesKaj, is there anyway to edit grub on a LiveUSB? and then boot it?
<kinkybelayer> and then update it
<g0rge_> hello...anyone present to perhaps assist with a likely simple newb problem?
<LaRose_Bleu> im herer but im a noob as well lol
<g0rge_> haha well, hello if nothing else :)
<g0rge_> trying to mess with x server settings on a dual screen setup and xbmc...now my dual screen setup isnt working as intended lol...
<g0rge_> doing some searches etc and figured I might see how lively irc is these days ahead of spending myself to death trying to get it right...
<LaRose_Bleu> oooooh boi
<g0rge_> xbmc*kodi\
<LaRose_Bleu> thats severly unchartered territory for me
<LaRose_Bleu> i usually just take a bare ubuntu, plonk kodi on it and leave it as far away from human interaction as possible
<g0rge_> well...ive been messing with linux off and on since linux was CLI only but took awhile off, committed recently given steamplay to using linux only
<g0rge_> yeah i usually run an openelec for my media server but i  was trying to default kodi to using hdmi only and leave my desktop alone allowing me to dual screen with kodi dedicated to an hdmi output...
<g0rge_> now my hdmi is catching input and living...but it won't display anything after multiple attempts to straighten things out lol
<g0rge_> guarantee its just a config issue
<TheSilentLink> is there a repo issue? I have just ran sudo apt update and it has 11 updates to packages but when running sudo apt upgrade I get a 404 error
<talx> can you install anything else with apt ?
<TheSilentLink> yep
<TheSilentLink> maybe they updated the release file but not added the packages to the repo yet?
<talx> lol
<talx> doubt that to be honest
<talx> maybe share the full error message
<talx> or check the logs
<talx> anything that could provide you more information about whats going on
<TheSilentLink> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GDBr4F5BkZ/
<g0rge> so installed the new kodi...used display blanking to get it to display on my tv through a second output instead of through a desktop monitor...and now...can't get it to display anything but an X cursor...
<g0rge> nvidia drivers/x etc...
<g0rge> running two x servers apparently...
<g0rge> any way to reset to a sort of default?
<TheSilentLink> lol works now
<TheSilentLink> the hadn't added the packages yet
<nerk> any particular reason I cant use my bootable drive on my lenovo 100s? All I want to do is install ubuntu, but when I try and boot from usb it just goes black..then boots into winblows
<nerk> it's 32bit
<feneco> hi, can someone explain why the directories with "template" on the path are not listed on the first "find" command here: https://termbin.com/pytv
<lotuspsychje> feneco: thats the gimp snap probably?
<feneco> lotuspsychje yes, it's the gimp from snap
<lotuspsychje> feneco: for snap issues its best to contact the right maintainer of the snap
<lotuspsychje> feneco: aka: publisher: Snapcrafters
<exalt> Hello, is it possible to exclude a physical usb-port from the automount service?
<feneco> lotuspsychje but in this case I think the issue is with my find command, isn't it?
<lotuspsychje> feneco: are you trying to find gimp templates?
<feneco> yes, my intent was to list all the directories with "gimp" and "template" in the path
<lotuspsychje> feneco: not sure, but my guess is they didnt include templates in the snap perhaps?
<feneco> I don't understand why the first command omitted the directories with "template" in the path
<feneco> lotuspsychje they do include in templaterc file, but my question is why my find command doesn't list all the directories with 'gimp' in it
<lotuspsychje> feneco: ah, what about the whereis command?
<feneco> lotuspsychje it doesn't help here, I want to find all the directories with the terms 'gimp' and 'template' in the path, what I think the 'find' program should be able to do, but somehow my 'find' command doesn't list it
<pragmaticenigma> feneco: Please repeat what it is you're trying to do, or the issue you're experiencing?
<OerHeks> find or locate, 2 different tools
<feneco> pragmaticenigma my issue is with the _find_ command, I'm trying to find all directories 'gimp' and 'template' on the path. When I search for 'gimp' using the find command, it is omitting the subdirectories under it that contains 'gimp' on the path, and one of these subdirectories are the one I'm looking for
<feneco> this was my attempt: https://termbin.com/pytv
<feneco> but it seems I just had to replace '-iname' with '-ipath', as suggested from one user on linux channel
<pragmaticenigma> feneco: those results are what i would expect to see from the find command.
<pragmaticenigma> feneco: find only returns directory paths where the keyword is located in the last segment of the path
<pragmaticenigma> "templates" does not contain the search term "gimp" and would not be returned in a search for directory/files containing "gimp"
<EriC^^> feneco: nice find, pardon the pun
<feneco> yes, I understood it now, thank you pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> feneco: sorry missed the second comment... might I suggest taking a look at "man find" ... all of that is documented there
<feneco> sure, thanks :)
<feneco> good one EriC^^ haha
<murthy> can snap applications be made to use system cursor theme?
<pragmaticenigma> that depends on how the snap maintainer setup their application murthy
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: there is no way for you to define it
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: Its a per application config?
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: no
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> aetnh
<ceibal> haetn
<ceibal> hea
<ceibal> heah
<ceibal> eah
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: snaps, by default, run in a sandboxed environment. The maintainer of the snap has to decide what requests of the OS the snap should make in order to interact with the system outside the snap
<pragmaticenigma> murthy: So in this case, it is likely the snap maintainer has made a decision to not make a request that would allow their application to blend in. You would have to contact that snap maintainer and either report a bug to them explaining the undesired behavior of their snap application
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1579268
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579268 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor is different inside graphical windows of snaps (snaps not using system theme)" [Medium,Triaged]
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: seems most of the snap application ignore this
<OerHeks> depends on the snap, i guess, some are prop. software
<pragmaticenigma> I don't believe it is ignorance... It's a whole new ecosystem and there are not a lot resources available to developers to leverage yet.
<OerHeks> and that old big is already fixed, no?
<OerHeks> c/bug
<murthy>  nope
<murthy> pragmaticenigma: ok
<syd> Hi there folks, I've a problem with my acer aspire laptop. Here, i cannot install ubuntu in the uefi mode but in legacy boot mode
<syd> Can anybody help?
<pragmaticenigma> syd: it's a known issue. Is secure boot something you require? If not, there is no harm in running your machine in legacy mode
<syd> but i guess uefi is more standard
<pragmaticenigma> syd: if you see this... legacy is a long standing standard, and there is nothing wrong with it. Legacy is just a mode of UEFI, it doesn't disable it. Legacy mode disables the boot check for a signed operating system. that's it. Unless your machine is harboring top secret sensitive information, there isn't a whole lot of reason to use it.
<blackflow> I thought "legacy" was BIOS boot (that requires a bios_grub partition). You can boot EFI without secure boot (which requires signed kernel). Or did I misconfuzzle something?
<pragmaticenigma> legacy just tells EFI to disable incompatible features... BIOS is still BIOS
<blackflow> are you sure? https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/manufacture/desktop/boot-to-uefi-mode-or-legacy-bios-mode
<pragmaticenigma> that article lost all credibility when I see the line: "If you're booting from a network"
<blackflow> well theres more sources that call it "Legacy BIOS Boot Mode". I mean I'll gladly correct my facts if that's wrong. I just thought "legacy" ment bios_grub, while EFI is with ESP and all that (and optionally with a signed kernel)
<tgm4883> blackflow: you can boot UEFI without secure boot, if that's what you're asking
<blackflow> tgm4883: I know and it's not. I'm asking if "legacy bios boot" means booting with bios_grub, as opposed to having an ESP
<tgm4883> blackflow: I believe that is true
<tgm4883> my understanding is that "legacy mode" still loads UEFI, but then loads BIOS environment after
<pragmaticenigma> other way around tgm4883
<pragmaticenigma> BIOS always boots first, then hands off to UEFI
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: is there somewhere I can read up on that?
<pragmaticenigma> moving this conversation to more appropriate channel... carry on in #ubuntu-discuss
<tgm4883> ok
<ioria> blackflow, bios_grub is required if you want to use GPT (no mbr available) in legacy mode
<blackflow> ioria: I know and not what I'm asking. I've moved the convo to #ubuntu-discuss :)
<ioria> ok
<javierfrio> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | javierfrio
<ubottu> javierfrio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<transhumanist> hi! If I am trying to do a home grown version of a file share software (like ftps ) I want to map drives to windows clients through group policy. Should I be looking at something already made for filesharing?
<XsiSec> hi guys how do I download the path from --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/1565048?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1565048 in Shutter "imgur upload plugin no longer works due to now unsupported API 1 and 2" [Undecided,Fix released]
<transhumanist> we currently use citrix sharefile
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: yes, don't reinvent things that already exist
<transhumanist> if there is a better place to ask then let me know. Looking for something that will run on a privately hosted ubuntu server
<transhumanist> citrix is way too expensive
<transhumanist> but functionally its very good
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: CIFS/SMB is the standard file sharing protocol built into windows. You can build up an Ubuntu server using Samba, and even incorperate that into your Windows Active Directory
<pragmaticenigma> For more information on that, I'd suggest you look for resources on Samba implementations
<pragmaticenigma> NFS is another option, though my knowledge on it is limited
<tgm4883> +1 for samba
<tgm4883> NFS needs additional features installed in windows. I've never tried it myself
<pragmaticenigma> Should also note that Samba is compatible with the encryption protocols that are published in the CIFS specifications
<transhumanist> I would rather something self contained rather than something that is used for active directory. Best example I can give is citrix sharefile , I have actually just finished setting up a server with samba and ZFS but its got to be outward facing toward the cloud
<transhumanist> so it would need a portal
<transhumanist> in the old days I might consider Nextentastor
<tgm4883> transhumanist: would something like owncloud or seafile work?
<pragmaticenigma> You could look at something like Nextcloud...
<tgm4883> I'm unfamiliar with citrix fileshare
<pragmaticenigma> However at this point transhumanist ... this is a topic better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic... this isn't the right place for requesting recommendations
<transhumanist> ok thanks
<justAkid> How do I uninstall command and conquer tiberian sun on linux? it is not in installed folder
<justAkid> theres a shortcut in applications for CnC tho
<omarek> Hi my coworker on Ubuntu 16.04 can't hear sound. There are no error messages and volume control apps appear to be normal. How to troubleshoot it?
<omarek> He's gone throught both the pages on Ubuntu Wiki
<justAkid> omarek: update ubuntu, install audio drivers
<justAkid> but update might fix it
<justAkid> dist upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> justAkid: That sounds like an application installed through Wine or Play-On-Linux... they might beable to uninstall it
<pragmaticenigma> justAkid: Please don't offer advice that you aren't certain will do anything
<justAkid> pragmaticenigma: ya its thru wine
<justAkid> pragmaticenigma: well dist upgrade to 18 fixed it for me
<pragmaticenigma> justAkid: Wine isn't something that is supported here... typically things are installed in a .wine folder in your home directory. YOu can delete that and then delete the menu entry using the menu editor for your desktop environment
<OerHeks> justAkid, installed with snap ?
<justAkid> ya
<OerHeks> ccts
<pragmaticenigma> omarek: Make sure the audio output is set to the correct audio device in the settings. Often monitors/screens attached to the HDMI port of graphics cards become the default sound output
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/cnctsun
<justAkid> ok
<OerHeks> sudo snap remove cnctsun  # i guess
<justAkid> ty
<nicklearning_> hello. Just installed ubuntu 18.10 on virtualbox 6.0. Used sudo apt install scilab. But when I execute scilab from command line I get a java binding error. I made sure the right jdk (8) is the default java version. But I still get that problem. Anyone here can help with that? Thank you in advance.
<fallenour> On the off chance, anyone in here got any HAProxy experience?
<Guest91754> I just tried the recent version of live ubuntu
<Guest91754> not bad
<rypervenche> fallenour: Yep, what do you need help with?
<Guest91754> device dectection is good
<Guest91754> very good
<fallenour> rypervenche: its quite a lengthy piece, do you mind if we pm instead of pub chat?
<fallenour> rypervenche: I dont want to OT and potentially upset others.
<Guest91754> the problem is .. i want and demand a device manager as good as windows
<rypervenche> fallenour: Is it that off-topic?
<Guest91754> its astounding ..linux still cant do it
<Guest91754> wtf
<fallenour> rypervenche: well, Im trying to effectively collide everything the EFF is doing in Certbot, and merge that with everything that the Juju team is doing in ubuntu, and create an autodeploying haproxy instance that automatically encrypts traffic.
<lotuspsychje> Guest91754: only ubuntu support issues here please
<fallenour> rypervenche: so yes, and no, but kinda?
<Guest91754> simply cant live without it
<pragmaticenigma> Guest91754: This channel is intended for support questions. If you would like to continue your commentary, please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest91754> i want to see a device manager that can compare with microsoft
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | fallenour
<ubottu> fallenour: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Guest91754> i knowits only partly true
<pragmaticenigma> fallenour: that also sounds like a question better asked in #ubuntu-server
<Guest91754> but shit
<Guest91754> 2019
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | Guest91754
<ubottu> Guest91754: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest91754> sorry
<pragmaticenigma> Also Guest91754, you've been asked to take your conversation to a more appropriate venue (/join #ubuntu-offtopic) Please note that community guidelines apply there as well.
<Guest91754> its a lot of work ..to config devices manually
<Guest91754> like cpu fans
<Guest91754> etc
<pragmaticenigma> Guest91754: STOP!
<Guest91754> nonetheless ubuntu is impressive
<hggdh> easy, folks
<hggdh> Guest91754: please go to another channel for non-support chat
<OerHeks> this is technical support, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-oftopic are more social channels
<Guest91754> one can get online AS FAST as a stripped down win 10
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | Guest91754
<ubottu> Guest91754: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CodeMouse92> I don't think he's paying attention
<OerHeks> maybe his braille reader works ootb too
<lotuspsychje> nicklearning_: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029163/how-to-get-scilab-6-0-1-working-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<Guma> Does anyone here owns and uses Logitech Driving Force G29 Steering Wheel on 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> best to ask your issue to the channel Guma
<OerHeks> should work fine, here are some tweaks.. https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/some-initial-thoughts-on-the-logitech-driving-force-g29-steering-wheel.11157
<Guma> Ok I plugged it in to my workspation and lsusb shows it. dmesg show "[12023.084945] usb 1-5.4: Product: G920 Driving Force Racing Wheel for Xbox One"
<Guma> But there is not event# mapped in /dev/input/by-id
<Guma> Also jstest-gtk is not finding it eather
<Guma> Is am reading that there is PC and X-Box mode?
<pragmaticenigma> if there is... there would be a toggle switch on the device
<OerHeks> did you plugged it in a usb3 port, blue?
<Guma> yes
<Guma> Aha. It work in USB2 port
<Guma> Wow
<dabblerdude> Hello.
<OerHeks> Guma, it is the most common issue with usb devices now
<lotuspsychje> welcome dabblerdude
<dabblerdude> I have an issue with setting my printer to "monochrome" in the Printer app settings.
<OerHeks> the best devices work on both, still there is no test or list with results
<dabblerdude> It keeps reverting back to the "Cclor" setting everytime I press "Apply" or "Ok."
<dabblerdude> *color
<dannysantos> hi people
<OerHeks> dabblerdude, if your printer has no seperate black module, then it is logical
<Nizumzen> wow haven't used 14.04 in ages - things have certainly changed since it was released
<lotuspsychje> Nizumzen: 14.04 soon to be end of life
<OerHeks> 14.04 will soon be EOL, 3 months
<OerHeks> enjoy while you can
<Nizumzen> I know but it is still the recommended version for building the Android operating system - hopefully they'll update to 16.04 or 18.04 soon
<lordcirth__> This fact is determining my todo list until then and probably beyond
<OerHeks> Nizumzen, i guess that is not true
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<dabblerdude> OerHeks: When I run the command, "lpoptions -l | grep Color", I get this: "ColorModel/Color Model: *rgb"
<Nizumzen> that is android studio OerHeks I'm talking about building the actual operating system not developing applications for Android
<dabblerdude> OerHeks: The printer is a Canon TS3122, it has the option to print in black and white like with most printers.
<OerHeks> dabblerdude, indeed, that one gives a black cartridge.
<Nizumzen> OerHeks: https://source.android.com/setup/build/requirements
<OerHeks> Nizumzen, android 6 -trusty tahr.. they almost died together
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: Have you tried configuring it directly in CUPS?
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: I tried this in the terminal: "lpoptions -o ColorModel=Black"
<dabblerdude> The problem still occurs.
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: that might require sudo to work
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: I just did that. I typed in sudo along with the same lpoptions command.
<dabblerdude> It made no difference.
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: Is this a desire to always print black and white or just some of the time?
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: Most of the time.
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: I don't print color that often.
<OerHeks> maybe the canon blob driver does not support that, just greyscale mode
<OerHeks> that you can enable in cups itself, localhost:631
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: Here's what I suspect is the issue. So long as the printer registers it has color capable cartridge, it's only going to allow you to select Color. The reason being, the nozzels need regular usage to keep them working. If you had a black only cartridge, it's possible it will let you change (or automatically) the setting.
<dabblerdude> OerHeks: I got the official driver for the printer from Canon's website.
<OerHeks> maybe it is Ink=MONO or Colormodel=MONO
<OerHeks> dabblerdude, yes, that is why we have questions too, it is not open printing certified
<dabblerdude> OerHeks: I haven't added Ink=MONO or the other one to the CUPS config file.
<OerHeks> so, try: lpoptions -o ColorType=Mono
<dabblerdude> I'll try that.
<Felix> !list
<ubottu> Felix: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dabblerdude> I'm back.
<dabblerdude> Hey OerHeks, I tried the commands you listed and they didn't work.
<dabblerdude> The color settings keeps switching back to "Color."
<Rand0mnesS> Hello, network-manager is resetting nameserver to 127.0.0.1 after reboot. I have to manually set dns nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf. another issue is that i can  only use one wifi network even after resetting nameserver
<OerHeks> resolv.conf line #1 This file is managed by man:systemd-resolved(8). Do not edit.
<OerHeks> use your networkmanager to set custom dns, or netplan
<Rand0mnesS> Can't  edit in networkmanager
<Rand0mnesS> That's why i resorted to manually editing
<OerHeks> sure you can, just add a connection, dhcp for ip and dns custom
<Rand0mnesS> I did, it goes  away after reconnecting
<lordcirth__> Rand0mnesS, then probably your networking is configured in netplan and doesn't specify NetworkManager as a renderer
<Rand0mnesS> It doesn't  persist
<dabblerdude> Hey pragmaticenigma, you still here?
<Rand0mnesS> Don't have netplan installed, just checked
<OerHeks> no, you editted /etc/resolv.conf and that gets resetted
<pragmaticenigma> I'm still around dabblerdude
<Rand0mnesS> OerHeks, true but i did that after editing is being reser in networkmanager gui
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: Ok, I want to figure out how you change printer color settings in CUPS?
<Rand0mnesS> Data isn't  persisting in networkmanager gui
<dabblerdude> You gave me the link to it and I didn't see an option to change color settings.
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: at this point, I think the driver it self is not providing support for permanently setting the printer to monochromatic/black&white
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: Ok.
<dabblerdude> I'll try out something else.
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: Like we had mentioned earlier... Canon doesn't provide open source drivers and their printers are not certified by linux hardware groups. you might have some success looking through logs to see if tehre are any errors... but I wouldn't know which logs specifically to monitor
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: I'll use Windows or Mac for printing.
<dabblerdude> Seems to be easier to get printers configured on those OSes.
<OerHeks> canon has always been a problem
<OerHeks> if the greyscale option is no fix, then file a bugreport against the driver, not with !bug but directly to their site
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: as far as brands go... Brother, HP, and a couple others are well respected and certified in the linux community. Canon just likes things done their way and doesn't play well with others.
<dabblerdude> OerHeks: From what I read, grayscale printing involves using a color cartridge and mixed colors to reproduce a black and white image.
<OerHeks> maybe true, yes
<OerHeks> what if you remove the colour cartridges?
<dabblerdude> I could do that, but I don't want to do that.
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: The printer won't print without all slots populated
<dabblerdude> My printer is shared with other people.
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: I found a really old post (Ubuntu 12.04) about how there was the need to go in and manually add an option to the print configuration. I doubt that the dialoge looks anything like it did 6 years ago
<dabblerdude> XD Ubuntu 12.04?
<pragmaticenigma> but it tells me there is a way... but it's not straight forward
<dabblerdude> Wow, that's a long time ago.
<dabblerdude> Long time since that was released.
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: If I were to add the Canon printer in the "Printers" app on Ubuntu, would a generic driver be better to use?
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: here is something else I found:
<pragmaticenigma> If you want print grayscale in Ubuntu, and your printer is a Canon, the .ppd from Canon does not support the average black-white print.
<dabblerdude> Than the one Canon provided?
<pragmaticenigma> If a generic driver can be found for that printer, yes... I would recommend trying it
<dabblerdude> A generic driver would have more options and is open-source, right?
<pragmaticenigma> dabblerdude: it actually may have less options, as some features aren't reverse engineerable. but for general print needs, they usually work just fine
<dabblerdude> pragmaticenigma: I'll try that out sometime, getting a generic driver for it.
<dabblerdude> OerHeks, pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the help.
<itsme_> hi
<itsme_> I ran SMART test. It said Disk is OK, 8 bad sectors. How bad is it?
<station2> trying to figure out how see/access ip of connected device to ubuntu 18.04 hotspot wifi AP nm-connection-editor
<station2>  says there is no DHCP server I understand
<OerHeks> bad sectors grow, so replace it ASAP
<itsme_> OerHeks: thanks, so I've heard, but how bad is it now?
<OerHeks> your drive could have moved the troubled sectors, but the risc of dataloss will be as high
<itsme_> OerHeks: There's Windows 8 on that HDD which won't start at all. Can that be a reason?
<genady> hi
<OerHeks> itsme_, sure, if the sectors are in the mbr/gpt area, or in the windows partition itself
<itsme_> Thanks.
<Rand0mnesS> Hi jim
<jim> hi... upgraded a 14-4 ubuntu to 18-4, and now the person (who is present on channel) is having an issue with network-manager, where he can only connect to 1 of his 15 networks, because every network gives him 127.0.0.1 as a name server (he's not running one), and all except one will not allow him to edit the DNS address
<OerHeks> jim, he asked here before
<jim> Rand0mnesS, the upgrade was done in one step?
<Rand0mnesS> Ya it wad
<Rand0mnesS> Was
<jim> OerHeks, oh, ok... what was the reply?
<ioria> from 14.04 to 18.04 ? one step ?
<OerHeks> "just add a connection in networkmanager ( not edit current) , dhcp for ip and dns custom"
<OerHeks> should work
<Rand0mnesS> Didn't work
<Rand0mnesS> Oh wait  new connection
<Rand0mnesS> I'll  try that
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> else you need to disable the connection, then edit
<jim> I had him try: apt -f install, which didn't want to do anything, and dpkg --configure --pending which also didn't do anything
<bindi> what's wrong with 127.0.0.1 as your dns? that's systemd-resolved
<OerHeks> 127.0.0.1:53
<jim> bindi, apparantly it's not working... is there a way to start it?
<Wonny> I'm trying to install MATLAB and I can't click on the options on the install screen. The arrows keys and keyboard works on it, but there is something I need to click which the installer isn't allowing me to do.
<Rand0mnesS> Didn't work
<Rand0mnesS> Created a new profile as advised, no luck
<jim> Rand0mnesS, I'm thinking more and more, this systemd resolver isn't running
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, how did  you perform the upgrade fron trusty to bionic ?
<OerHeks> !info matlab-support
<ubottu> matlab-support (source: matlab-support): distro integration for local MATLAB installations. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.21 (bionic), package size 29 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Rand0mnesS> Apt-get upgrade
<jim> Rand0mnesS, what happens when you do: telnet localhost 53
<lordcirth__> jim, systemctl status systemd-resolved
<jim> lordcirth__, thanks
<Rand0mnesS> Telnet is connected
<jim> Rand0mnesS, ok, get out of that...
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, apt-get upgrade does not change the version
<OerHeks> Wonny, try 'TAB' and 'space'
<jim> try ctrl-c or try the escape char it shows, then you get a telnet> prompt, type C <enter>
<Wonny> @OerHeks, that works for the most part, but there is a link that I need to click on to verify my account.
<Rand0mnesS> I'm  out
<jim> Rand0mnesS, then try this: systemctl status systemd-resolved
<jim> or better:
<jim> systemctl status systemd-resolved | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks>  the matlab-support package is just a help for the launcher, no idea how to get those links working
<Rand0mnesS> Done
<jim> that will return a url (it should), show that url here
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/201t
<jim> thanks
<Rand0mnesS> Pleasure
<jim> says it's running
<jim> does your /etc/resolv.conf say 127.0.0.1?
<Rand0mnesS> No i edited to 8.8.8.8 or i couldn't have uploaded the results
<OerHeks> editing that file is not static
<jim> ok... so the localhost one (the systemd-resolvd) isn't workign
<jim> he knows tha
<jim> t
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, ls -l /etc/resolv.conf  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/zojux
<jim> Rand0mnesS, also did you say before you did the upgrade using apt upgrade?
<ioria> here we are
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, it's using the old config
<jim> ioria, let's see if it wants to do anything...
<Rand0mnesS> Update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, check  /etc/netplan   if it's empty or not
<jim> Rand0mnesS, could you do: apt -d dist-upgrade and see if that wants to do anything?
<Rand0mnesS> Bingo
<Rand0mnesS> 652 mb of additional data
<jim> so it wants to download something?
<Rand0mnesS> Yes downloading
<Rand0mnesS> Netplan isn't  empty
<jim> ok, this might fix things, dunno
<Rand0mnesS> Have 01-network-manager-all.yaml in netplan
<Rand0mnesS> I hope, jim
<jim> when this is done, you will have packages ready to install (the -d means: download only mode)
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, paste it      cat 01-network-manager-all.yaml | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/qivg
<Rand0mnesS> Jim, do i just  run dist-upgrade afterwards?
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, ok,   cat /etc/network/interfaces   | nc termbin.com 9999
<jim> without the -d, yes, now or at another time of your convenience
<jim> id it done downloading packages?
<jim> s/id/is
<jim> /
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/sno4
<jim> ohh
<Rand0mnesS> Not yet Jim
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, here we are again; you cannot use that file and network-manager at the same time
<jim> so your wireless interface is mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<jim> as long as that's true,
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, comment the last 2 lines, if you use network-manager
<jim> n-m will ignore that interface (at least it does on debian)
<Rand0mnesS> Commented last 2 lines
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  paste   uname-r
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  paste   uname -r
<Rand0mnesS> Ok
<jim> that should do it
<jim> uname -r is one line :)
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/kcgi
<jim> I'm sure they won't mind you pasting that data :)
<Rand0mnesS> Oh my
<Rand0mnesS> I'm  that desperate
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  4.10 doeas make no sense
<jim> well let's complete the dist upgrade, howbout that?
<Rand0mnesS> How can i put sense into it?
<jim> Rand0mnesS, he's saying the kernel version is old, and should be newer
<Rand0mnesS> In my todo list
<Rand0mnesS> 4.14?
<jim> ok, possibly you have a newer kernel installed... maybe should reboot after the dist-upgrade
<jim> well outside of ubuntu, I heard the latest kernel is version 5.something
<Rand0mnesS> Does netplan use /etc/network/interfaces?
<jim> dunno
<ioria> 4.10 is zesty 17.04
<jim> Rand0mnesS, still downloading packages?
<OerHeks> so the upgrade did not go well, netplan comes with 18.04, ..
<compdoc> Rand0mnesS, I define bridges there, but netplan is in /etc/netplan
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  cat /etc/issue   please
<Rand0mnesS> I admit, I'm  a mess
<OerHeks> oh, 4.10 is also xenial with hwe
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-image-4.10.0-14-generic
<ioria> right ... but tooold
<OerHeks> grab a fresh iso, and install clean
<ioria> it means that he never performed an upgarde
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  cat /etc/issue   please
<Rand0mnesS> I need this image because  i have propriety software
<OerHeks> oh, you think that prop software survives the upgrade?
<OerHeks> if it is pinned, i understand the mess
<jim> Rand0mnesS, you mean you need the 4.10?
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/wf3i
<ioria> no he does not
<Rand0mnesS> OerHeks, it was a hassle to sort dependencies after upgrade
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, ls /boot   | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rand0mnesS> Yes jim
<jim> ioria, we'll let him answer this one :) there might be dependencies on something that's outside the scope
<ioria> let's here them
<ioria> *hear
<ioria> jim, he cannot run that kernel anymore
<jim> Rand0mnesS, what is it you're running that's proprietary?
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/k8yf
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, bionic runs on 4.15 kernel, that you don't have ...
<jim> ioria, maybe he shouldn't try to upgrade, and he should restore from backups
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, cat /etc/apt/sources.list    | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rand0mnesS> Termbin.com/4o1o
<jim> ioria, ok, let's figure out what he wants and needs to do
<OerHeks> what is the use of helping, he needs his prop software, return to 16.04 lts for that
<Rand0mnesS> I only need qt-4.8
<jim> for the proprietary thing?
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, and you said that the upgrade was from 14.04 to 18.04 ? you had 16.10 yakkety
<Rand0mnesS> Yes
<OerHeks> a bunch of yakkety souces ... so it was no upgrade from xenial 16.04 to bionic  18.04
 * OerHeks is out of here
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, ok, the upgarde is done ?
<Rand0mnesS> My mistake,
<Rand0mnesS> Not yet
<ioria> let's wait
<jim> Rand0mnesS, I didn't understand when you said you need some proprietary software, somthing about the image... did that mean the kernel image?
<Rand0mnesS> No i meant  this ubuntu image
<jim> so the whole OS?
<Rand0mnesS> Yes this ubuntu OS
<jim> I'm thinking it's -possible- you can run the new kernel and run the proprietary thing too
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, what software wants zesty ? and if so,  why are you upgrading  ?
<itsme_> guys is it possible to reset windows 8.1 password if you don't have access to the system? I'm using live ubuntu session now.
<Rand0mnesS> I'm  upgrading because  I reached where i couldn't install from repo
<jim> did you have to do something specific to the kernel to make your proprietary thing run?
<Rand0mnesS> Just edit symlinks back to qt 4.8
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, yes, because reached end of life
<Rand0mnesS> So i had to upgrade
<Rand0mnesS> I use ubuntu when i need gui
<jim> what would it take to get a version of this proprietary thing that will run using later versions of qt?
<Rand0mnesS> 5000$
<jim> holy shiznit!
<fub> When my second and third display is attached (over a thunderbolt docking station), my ubuntu freezes sometimes before gdm/the login screen is loaded. What can I do ?
<leftyfb> itsme_: yes, though this is not a Windows support channel. Also, if you're referring to the same 8.1 on the corrupt hard drive, STOP using it and go buy a new drive. Restore from backup.
<jim> what you need to do is run the 14.04 ubuntu strictly in order to run the proprietary thing... then run a different installation of ubuntu and don't upgrade the first one, upgrade the second one
<jim> the software runs out of the box on ubuntu 14.4?
<ioria> jim, he does not have 14.04
<Rand0mnesS> Turned out it's  16
<ioria> jim, there is no 14.04 in the equation
<Rand0mnesS> It's  an illusion that 14.04
<Rand0mnesS> It only  depends on qt 4.8
<jim> Rand0mnesS, ok, so same question for the 16: did the proprietary thing work fine out of the box in the 16,whatever?
<Rand0mnesS> I isntalled it on ubuntu because it has stable gui out of  the box
<Rand0mnesS> Installed
<leftyfb> There is no Ubuntu version "16"
<leftyfb> There is version 16.04 and 16.10. 16.10 being unsupported
<jim> don't be too pedantic here, I'm just trying to help him out
<Rand0mnesS> Jim the only thing that's  needed is qt 4.8
<leftyfb> jim: it's not pedantic, 16.04 is supported, 16.10 is not. It makes all the difference.
<aldcor> hi! i am on ubuntu 18.04. Now and then i get distorted sound when watching youtube on firefox. Restarting firefox fixes the problem. Why the sound appears in a first place?
<Rand0mnesS> 18.04 comes with 5+
<jim> which one comes with the QT you need?
<Rand0mnesS> It's  an easy issue to solve
<Rand0mnesS> Just edit symblic links
<jim> leftyfb, we're talking about not laying out anything versus laying out usd $5000
<Rand0mnesS> I can only use the lab's wifi now
<sifi> Hey guys, noticing some issues on CircleCI with a security.ubuntu.com returning 404 for 91.189.88.14
<ioria> !info libqt4-dev
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-7ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 836 kB, installed size 13721 kB
<Rand0mnesS> Again qt isn't  an issue
<Rand0mnesS> My software is fine
<Rand0mnesS> I just  need to work oustide my lab
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, apt still running ?
<jim> is that just the network issue?
<leftyfb> Rand0mnesS: So what exactly is your issue where it relates to ubuntu?
<Rand0mnesS> 4 mins, sorry i already  have few heavy downloads  running on my network
<jim> Rand0mnesS, so I take it you're in your lab now?
<Rand0mnesS> Yes :(
<jim> ok, how's that upgrade going?
<Rand0mnesS> Done
<gvvg> Hi - I have a system running 14.04.3 LTS - I am logged in as root - df shows 100% as use %  - I have deleted many GBs of files and it still says 100% as use% any insights? this is really confusing me
<jim> ok, does your proprietary thing run?
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  so, by now, i got this: you installed 16.10 yakkety; then you upgraded to zesty 17.04 ; and now you're trying to upgrade to bionic 18.04 , correct ?
<Rand0mnesS> Ioria, if you got that from my files then yes
<lordcirth__> gvvg, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<gvvg> lordcirth__:  what does that do?
<Rand0mnesS> Jim, shall i run dist-upgrade?
<lordcirth__> gvvg, takes your df -h output and posts it to a pastebin so I can see it
<jim> it just finished downloading packages? :)
<Rand0mnesS> Yes finally
<lordcirth__> gvvg, you can copy and paste manually into bpaste.net if you prefer
<itsme_> leftyfb: I know it's offtopic a bit. Could you point me to the howto? It seems it's hard to google. I did it once, but I had access to the system (I mean it was booting properly). Can I do it using live session ubuntu?
<jim> ok
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/462g
<jim> sec.
<leftyfb> itsme_: go replace your drive, restore from backup
<lordcirth__> gvvg, you only have /dev/md0? No other devices?
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, please, run again  :   sudo apt full-upgrade
<gvvg> yes
<leftyfb> gvvg: that is not the full output
<gvvg> I copied and pasted the df -h command
<leftyfb> df -h |egrep -v "loop|tmp" | nc termbin.com 9999
<itsme_> leftyfb: I will, but now I treat it as an exercise.
<jim> Rand0mnesS, if you do that , it'll install a bunch of stuff, and it's going to take a fairly long time
<Rand0mnesS> Full upgrade wants to redownload what i just downloaded
<gvvg> I actually have other md partitions that aren't mounting - may be because there is no space?
<leftyfb> itsme_: the more you use that drive, the less likely you are to recover any data from it
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/hjzh
<ioria> Rand0mnesS, do it
<itsme_> leftyfb: I recovered the data already.
<leftyfb> lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<lordcirth__> gvvg, no tmpfs, /dev, etc?
<leftyfb> lordcirth__: exactly
<jim> Rand0mnesS, look at the bottom line, it should say it already got em
<gvvg> as I said there are several other md partitions but they don't get mounted
<leftyfb> gvvg: you're either not getting the fulle output, typing something wrong, or not running ubunu
<leftyfb> ubuntu*
<lordcirth__> gvvg, this is what I get: https://termbin.com/x45jc
<lordcirth__> It's very different
<Rand0mnesS> Yes jim, it's unpacking and installing
<leftyfb> gvvg: df only shows mounted filesystems
<jim> Rand0mnesS, so it
<jim> is done downloading
<Rand0mnesS> Yes installing  now
<gvvg> I understand - I don't login to this system often in fact it has been over 1 year so I don't know what happened
<jim> it recalcs the upgrade everytime you run that
<gvvg> should I try and mount another md partition and see  what is on it?
<leftyfb> gvvg: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/zjin
<lordcirth__> gvvg, I rather doubt that your computer is functioning sufficiently to use termbin with only that mount
<gvvg> they are using an application and haven't reported any problems
<gvvg> I don't know what to say
<gvvg> I am logged in via ssh
<lordcirth__> gvvg, "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<leftyfb> gvvg: lsblk |  nc termbin.com 9999
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/z040
<jim> Rand0mnesS, it -should- be safe to install a newer kernel... so after it's done installing all that stuff, pastebin the output of ls -C /boot
<lordcirth__> Well, that's a new one
<Rand0mnesS> Will do
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/fgucl
<leftyfb> nope
<lordcirth__> Ok, so, I doubt it would have booted properly that way, so there should be logs from this boot where it dropped those mounts
<leftyfb> there's no way that is a proper install of ubuntu
<jim> ok, you seem to be in good hands... you can come back to ##linux when you want to... can I leave you here?
<lordcirth__> Huh, and lsblk shows them as mounted?
<itsme_> BTW How do I know which disk to buy? How can I check it using ubuntu? Is it just regular HDD SATA?
<hggdh> gvvg: what is the output of uname -vo ?
<leftyfb> gvvg: sudo df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rand0mnesS> Thanks  jim, i appreciate your time
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/rpv0
<jim> Rand0mnesS, welcome :) so we're done for now?
<gvvg> uname -vo ------     #140-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 18 21:21:05 UTC 2016 GNU/Linux
<Rand0mnesS> Waiting for full upgrade, and check if dns is resolved
<lordcirth__> gvvg, cat /proc/mdstat |  nc  termbin.com 9999
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/sdj0
<leftyfb> something isn't adding up
<gvvg> yeah something is wrong
<lordcirth__> yes, *something* is very messed up
<leftyfb> gvvg: is this a physical machine or some sort of VPS or shared system?
<gvvg> physical
<gvvg> small system
<gvvg> strange how df is not showing the reality
<lordcirth__> Either someone did a totally bizarre custom install, or it's failed in a way that kept going but won't survive a reboot
<leftyfb> gvvg: what version of ubuntu?
<aldcor> hi! i am on ubuntu 18.04. Now and then i get distorted sound when watching youtube on firefox. Restarting firefox fixes the problem. Why the sound appears in a first place?
<gvvg> we have rebooted sevreal times
<gvvg> 14.04
<gvvg> LTS
<leftyfb> !repeat | aldcor
<ubottu> aldcor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  so, when the upgrade is completed (without errors) , check your /boot directory; you should have a 4.15 kernel; you reboot, open network-manager and set your connections
<Rand0mnesS> I will ioria, i appreciate your time
<OerHeks> mdadm --detail --scan
<leftyfb> gvvg: sudo dmidecode -t system | nc termbin.com 9999 # you might have to install dmidecode
<ioria> Rand0mnesS,  no problem, gl
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/tvx2
<leftyfb> gvvg: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SNqx5TNmnD/   # that is a properly installed 14.04
<gvvg> I'm really confused
<gvvg> I get it - what do I do - is the whole wile system screwed up?
<leftyfb> gvvg: you have no tmpfs, no /dev, proc, sys, run, etc
<leftyfb> that is a non-functional machine
<lordcirth__> gvvg, also, 14.04 goes EOL in April
<leftyfb> gvvg: time to install 18.04 and restore from backup
<lordcirth__> So it's not worth fixing. Backup everything, install 18.04.1, restore
<gvvg> I understand but physically the see to be there
<gvvg> cd..
<leftyfb> gvvg: there's something seriously wrong with that machine. It shouldn't function without /proc, /dev, /sys .... at all
<lordcirth__> gvvg, ls /dev |  nc  termbin.com 9999
<gvvg> proc /sys all are there
<lordcirth__> I want to know how this works lol
<gvvg> https://termbin.com/e4ul
<lordcirth__> gvvg, /dev is normally an empty directory on disk. The kernel mounts the devices inside it
<leftyfb> gvvg: if they're not mounts, then that is a serious bastardized install.
<lordcirth__> I'm pretty sure my router has /dev as a devfs mount
<gvvg> they have always been mounts
<gvvg> all of a sudden nothing shows as mounted
<leftyfb> gvvg: wait, this is a router?
<leftyfb> oh, nm, that was lordcirth__
<lordcirth__> No
<lordcirth__> I just meant that my 4MB openwrt install has /dev lol
<aldcor> leftyfb, there are few people how joined this channel after i asked question. Anyway, i will try smth i found on forum
<texla> I have icons on my Desktop which I installed from dash by pinning to desktop...yet in my /home /Desktop folder it shows empty..How to show
<lordcirth__> gvvg, leftyfb So I just asked a coworker, and he said he's seen vaguely similar things (various system tools not showing stuff) on machines with rootkits
<OerHeks> texla, gnome tweak tool can show that
<texla> OerHeks, nope tried that already
<lordcirth__> So be careful restoring your backups, I guess?
<OerHeks> texla, how did you drag them there in the first place?
<gvvg> lordcirth__:  this system is not really connected to the internet so that would be wierd
<OerHeks> i think pinning is for the sidebar
<texla> OerHeks, opened dash and then selected install to desktop
<lordcirth__> gvvg, *shrug* I have no idea.
<OerHeks> "install to desktop" from dash, what ubuntu is this?
<leftyfb> gvvg: uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> This could be the case if they were running something like grsec
<OerHeks> mint cinnamon ?
<lordcirth__> leftyfb, hmm, bizarrely overzealous hackery, that does sound like grsec
<texla> OerHeks, 18.04.1 gnome3
<[n0mad]> did you install some extension to give you that option?
<OerHeks> texla i have no clue what you talk about, can you post a screenshot?
<texla> OerHeks, ray@ray-Kudu-Pro:~$ ~/desktop
<texla> bash: /home/ray/desktop: No such file or directory
<texla> ..when I open files /home/desktop folder is empty
<OerHeks> cd Desk (tab)
<OerHeks> it is case sensitive
<OerHeks> and i like to see a screenshot how you would pinn it to the desktop
<OerHeks> i know pinning to the favorites/sidebar
<texla> OerHeks, https://imgur.com/upload
<bindi> any recommendations for a cd ripper with flac support and works with 18.04? i know the wiki has some recommendations but it looks old, rubyripper is abandonded i think
<bindi> and this is for my friend so i can't really keep suggesting him to try over and over again, i would like something that works on the first try :P
<Rand0mnesS> Jim, it worked! Thank your for your help
<Guest98632> Hello! Grub seems to not be respecting the settings at /etc/default/grub and continues to show up every boot despite it being set as hidden with a timeout of zero. Any suggestions on what I'm missing?
<bindi> update-grub probably after editing
<Guest98632> I've run that, and confirmed the settings are still at hidden and a timeout of zero and it still shows up at boot
<Guest98632> I'll try it again though
<OerHeks> bindi,  asunder has that option, flac, ogg, mp3
<OerHeks> and opus, wavpack, musepack and monkey audio
<OerHeks> aac too, but we like open formats
<petro> hey, is it good to get a nas drive for a backup drive or even ssd?
<petro> I have a hdd that has a bad sector
<petro> any advice?
<petro> I was going to use gddrescue
<compdoc> once sectors start going bad/reallocated, get a new drive
<dubiuk> ^
<qwebirc57083> had to switch computers to monitor GRUB on reboot, I'm the guy that asked about the GRUB menu always showing up though. Still happening, as it seems
<dubiuk> qwebirc57083, ?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> sure you find the answer there
<OerHeks> just don't forget to run update-grub
<qwebirc57083> dubiuk, I changed settings so GRUB should no longer show up during normal boot, but it seems to not be respecting it, as it's set to hidden and a timeout of zero. And definitely have run update-grub, I'll poke around that support page that was posted
<dubiuk> qwebirc57083, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/647250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 647250 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Countdown not displayed when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET is set to false" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dubiuk> qwebirc57083, https://askubuntu.com/questions/111085/how-do-i-hide-the-grub-menu-showing-up-at-the-beginning-of-boot
<dubiuk> see second answer
<OerHeks> hidden timeout quiet?
<OerHeks> man that is old, 2010
<dubiuk> The bug is
<dubiuk> Yes
<bindi> OerHeks: does that have song detection for automagic track info?
<qwebirc57083> I hadn't heard about the os-prober, I'll check that out!
<OerHeks> these are the first lines, default
<OerHeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wG7w9JCSHY/
<OerHeks> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true is also an non standard option, so no need for that too
<OerHeks> bindi, yes, you can import with clementine too
<OerHeks> and even manually add/search album art, some artwork can be exclusive
<DonaldKBrown> I've got a server running Ubuntu 18.04. What's the easiest way for me to share files on this server across multiple devices including Windows 7, Ubuntu 18.04 desktop, Windows 10, and Android?
<OerHeks> owncloud/nextcloud, nfs share, smb ...
<DonaldKBrown> I've tried setting up SMB. The dedicated server provided I'm using doesn't block any ports, but I could never get SMB to connect over the internet. Is NFS no longer Linux only?
<DonaldKBrown> Last I looked into it, you couldn't use NFS on Windows :(
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/nextcloud
<OerHeks> https://nextcloud.com/install/
<dubiuk> ^
<OerHeks> even an ios iphone...
<dubiuk> but honestly, does your dedicated rig have a dedicated ip?
<OerHeks> so, pretty simple and universal
<DonaldKBrown> Nextcloud is an option, but I'm not *super* happy with how it works on Android. Part of why I liked the idea of SMB was the fact that I would be able to "stream" media files without downloading a local copy first. I guess I'll just take that sacrifice, because it at least works.
<OerHeks> kodi ?
<bindi> OerHeks: sorry if I may bother you with this, but what exactly does the "flac compression" mean in asunder? it says it wont affect quality, but it affects file size :D
<DonaldKBrown> Does Kodi work as a server? The only thing I know about it is it's used pretty often for piracy on Fire Sticks and Android TV boxes.
<OerHeks> higher number = smaller file, so the compression is optimal
<dubiuk> bindi, FLAC is a lossless compression algorithm which does not restrict audio under 22KHz
<bindi> so it just takes more CPU time to create a flac with higher compression?
<OerHeks> DonaldKBrown, yes, about those pirated with preinstalled plugin boxes, those are banned. kodi does not give those repos enabled
<DonaldKBrown> The media files I was thinking of was more in the vein of family/home videos. I've got family in Germany and Poland, my wife has family in Canada, we're in the US. I just wanted a central box we could all save stuff to so that we can stay better connected.
<OerHeks> but sure, topns of those to find, but the standard set is enough for your own content
<dubiuk> bindi, yes
<petro> compdoc, obviously :-/
<petro> but, which one?
<swift110> hey all
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, samba over a remote host is going to have issues with network management
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, you are likely to lose data and corrupt data
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, use a owncloud or nextcloud or some WebDAV system that cann support your jitter requirements
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, and if its all video and audio, consider a plex setup
<OerHeks> meh, plex is prop stuff, and paid
<dubiuk> oh look a kodi supporter
<qwebirc33477> hey there. i've been experiencing a glitch in Ubuntu 18.10 where the dock shows up on the lock screen. Is the community aware of this bug?
<dubiuk> at least plex provides a web front end that is accesible anywhere
<DonaldKBrown> Alright, thanks for the suggestions. I'll probably stick with Nextcloud for now, as it is installed. I was hoping for something that could stream. Like I said, though, it at least works.
<qwebirc33477> Here is a picture of the bug (someone else posted it on Twitter)- https://twitter.com/HakemonMike/status/1076595958991994880
<DonaldKBrown> qwebirc33477, I'm having the same issue on Ubuntu 18.04. I think it's pretty known.
<OerHeks> qwebirc33477, fixed
<qwebirc33477> When? I'm on latest Ubuntu 18.10 and still experienced it today
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, its common
<DonaldKBrown> I looked into Plex, it seemed like it only ran over a local network, meaning I would have to walk my 60-year-old uncle through setting up a VPN. Does it work over the Internet?
<qwebirc33477> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.10 yesterday and ran all of the updates. Still experiencing the lock screen dock glitch
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, sudo mv /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ubuntu-dock@ubuntu.com ~/
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, Wrong. You install a plex server, and open the correct ports. You create an account on plex.tv for each user, and then add your server to the plex account. Plex.tv will provide a streaming interface for all users.
<OerHeks> gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock, afaik
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, all  your users will have to manage is loading up plex.tv and signing in... that is it.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1769383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Disco) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,Fix released]
<qwebirc33477> @dubiuk if it's such a simple fix, why hasn't it been implemented in a security update? this isn't new -- it's been happening over 2 months. you would think a security issue like this would be patched quickly.
<qwebirc33477> I mean, the user's session is being leaked into the lock screen. Is that not concerning?
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, https://github.com/micheleg/dash-to-dock/issues/649
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, welcome to programming.
<DonaldKBrown> Neat. Alright, I'll get that set-up, then. That'll be the best solution, probably. Can you also upload to it? If not, I might have to work out some special linking between Nextcloud and Plex, probably using bindfs or something...
<OerHeks> it is fixed, so, i think you need to do an apt full-upgrade
<qwebirc33477> I get it. No software is perfect. But Ubuntu isn't a pet project. It's an enterprise grade, production OS. Shouldn't a glaring bug like this be fixed in a timely manner? It's been over 2 months
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, you can point your plex server to parse files in any folder on the machine. So you can have your family upload things to their nextcloud folders... and plex will pull them in immediately
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, you upgraded to a non LTS version of ubuntu
<qwebirc33477> this is also present on 18.04 LTS
<DonaldKBrown> dubiuk, Thank you! That's the exact scenario I was hoping for.
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, this is why most companies and governments which run ubuntu stick a major version behind.
<dubiuk> DonaldKBrown, no problem man
<DonaldKBrown> qwerbic3347, I haven't noticed it today after running a full upgrade... I only noticed it every so often. I believe it is fixed.
<qwebirc33477> Can confirm this is not just an 18.10 issue, also present on 18.04 LTS. Also, I am on a completely up-to-date 18.10 machine right now, and experienced the same bug about 1.5 hours ago.
<DonaldKBrown> Just checked by locking my screen 5 times in a row, didn't happen. Running 18.04 LTS.
<qwebirc33477> So just because it doesn't happen on your system, it's non-existent on all machines
<DonaldKBrown> It seems to have also solved the issue of the disappearing indicator icons after a lock.
<qwebirc33477> I just witnessed it 1.5 hours ago, up-to-date 18.10.
<qwebirc33477> So I guess I'll file another bug report if it's not widely known
<qwebirc33477> I can happily submit a diagnostic report, etc
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, theres a number of fixes for this issue
<DonaldKBrown> Thanks for the input, guys. I'm going to get Plex set-up now and then see how that works out for the older relatives. I'll report back! Have a great day/night/whatever it is in your timezones.
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, id rather have speculative execution re-enabled while not losing the SPECTRE fix but your dock issue seems to be priority.
<OerHeks> qwebirc33477, update your system, as it is fixed.
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1769383/comments/118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769383 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Disco) "Ubuntu dock/launcher is shown on the lock screen" [High,Fix released]
<qwebirc33477> I don't think it's unreasonable to express frustration over a security bug that's 3 months old, yet to be fixed on all machines.
<qwebirc33477> So the answer seems to be "just do the fix urself" but shouldn't it be standard, by default? Why are users expected to patch this on their own?
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, update dash-to-dock. boom
<OerHeks> so, continue to spread this, is not really valid
<dubiuk> qwebirc33477, this is linux
<qwebirc33477> So what should I do if the bug is declared to be "fixed" but I experienced it like 2 hours ago on a completely up-to-date machine?
<qwebirc33477> I just want to help reach a resolution.
<qwebirc33477> I'm definitely not the only one. I have a pretty standard desktop PC with default config. Nothing special
<OerHeks> gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock , what is your version ?
<qwebirc33477> GNOME Shell 3.30.1
<qwebirc33477> Is that what you're asking?
<OerHeks> no, the troubling extention
<cluelessperson> apparently my taskbar crashed
<cluelessperson> how do I restart it?
<Platonides> it used to be metacity
<Platonides> but you are probably using a newer desktop
<sec__> lula livre. sou da resistencia
#ubuntu 2019-02-01
<zumba_addict> I'm trying to figure out how my system got the malware. I was thinking it could be the apt vulnerability. My version is Ubuntu 16.04.5. Is this vulnerable?
<OerHeks> zumba_addict, what makes you think your system is vulnerable?
<zumba_addict> i uploaded it to virustotal
<OerHeks> and what malware are you talking about?
<zumba_addict> and I saw all the connection going to brazil
<zumba_addict> the malware is a miner
<zumba_addict> let me get the exact name
<zumba_addict> Misc.Riskware.BitcoinMiner.Linux
<zumba_addict> I found an article that examined it. It's the exact of what I've found though with different target ip addresses
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: so you downloaded a cryptocurrency miner and uploaded it to a site that is telling you it is malware?
<zumba_addict> i didn't download a cryptocurrency miner. I noticed my system was 99% cpu
<zumba_addict> and it was extremely slow
<zumba_addict> I ran ps and saw a process but without a name, I ls -lrt /proc/pid
<zumba_addict> i saw it pointed to /tmp
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: ok, so what file did you upload? How did you find it? Do you have your computer connected directly to the internet or through a router? Do you have any ports forwarded? SSH? http? RDP?
<leftyfb> !enter | zumba_addict
<ubottu> zumba_addict: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<zumba_addict> there were files
<zumba_addict> ok
<OerHeks> oh ic, do you have a webserver running?
<zumba_addict> There were 2 processes. One with a name but process name was a hash string. The other process was empty but I found it in /proc/pid. One is an ELF file and the other is a shell script which downloads to ngrok.io
<zumba_addict> yes, I have a webserver running in DigitalOcean
<OerHeks>  php-fpm vulnerability
<zumba_addict> I am not sure if nginx was running that
<zumba_addict> My app is javascript
<zumba_addict> I saw an ssh session from Jan 15. I am not sure how that ip was able to ssh as root
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/3875-1/ maybe this is involved
<OerHeks> CVE-2019-2422
<zumba_addict> ok, looking
<zumba_addict> openjdk is java
<OerHeks> also oracle, " CVE: CVE-2019-2422. Remote: Yes. Local: No."  nasty
<cool4> Hey guys....any hot topic on Ubuntu?
<zumba_addict> so looking at my traffic, I only had a huge network spike yesterday. I looked at my traffic from DIgitalOcean's dashboard for the past week. It was clean until yesterday
<zumba_addict> The only thing I remember doing was installing docker containers
<cool4> Just out of curiosity any Ubuntu enthousiast from the Carribean in here
<zumba_addict> but if it was the container, why would the malware be installed in host machine
<zumba_addict> My next guess was the apt tool which was publicly mentioned it was vulnerable
<zumba_addict> I ran apt yesterday or few days ago
<zumba_addict> I just did an apt distupgrade
<zumba_addict> I'm being asked if I should update menu.lst, how important is this file?
<shibboleth> what's up with the new apt updates? regressions due to CVE-2019-3462? additional security issues?
<OerHeks> not really, with sudo update-grub it will look for it, and if not found, grub will ask to regenerate a fresh one
<cool4> Can anyone advise on how to use whatsapp on Ubuntu without having to use my smartphone?
<OerHeks> still weird that it asks
<zumba_addict> OerHeks: I wasn't sure what choice I should pic
<genii> menu.lst is for GRUB1
<genii> ..so that seems odd
<OerHeks> ah, that explains it
<zumba_addict> how do I find out which grub my ubuntu is running?
<genii> Maybe do apt-cache policy grub grub2
<zumba_addict> k
<OerHeks> dpkg -l | grep grub | grep ii
<genii> ... if both are installed I'd purge the grub package and reinstall the grub2 package
<zumba_addict> https://pastebin.com/B9PqWYzz
<OerHeks> what kind of server is this? started as 8.04 or so ?
<shibboleth> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt
<zumba_addict> it's provided by Digital Ocean
<shibboleth> 1.6.6ubuntu0.1 came out a few days ago
<zumba_addict> https://pastebin.com/G4rAdh7T
<genii> Heh, it's saying you're not using either GRUB
<zumba_addict> i saw (not installe), I was like :D
<leftyfb> its probably a container or VPS
<shibboleth> is 1.6.8 a feature upgrade or a security upgrade?
<zumba_addict> it is a vps
<leftyfb> reinstall and restore from backup
<zumba_addict> i ran this command - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Upgrades
<Brakiss> Hello all, having an issue with permissions on my NFS share. I reloaded ubuntu from scratch after and issue and copied by exports and fstab back in, installed everything and my NFS shares from my raid array are seen by my windows machines, but says I don't have permissions. Here is a paste bin with the log, and fstab exports
<Brakiss> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcgSvNr3j9/
<zumba_addict> because of this - https://usn.ubuntu.com/3863-1/
<leftyfb> brakiss: check local permissions
<genii> zumba_addict: There seems to be a discussion about this at https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/ubuntu-new-boot-grub-menu-lst-after-apt-get-upgrade
<zumba_addict> thank you
<OerHeks> dpkg -l | grep apt | grep ii
<leftyfb> I thought we were discussing how to deal with an exploit? Not how to get grub installed on a VPS
<zumba_addict> Can't believe no one from DIgitalOcean responded
<zumba_addict> I pasted the output earlier OerHeks
<zumba_addict> here it is again :) https://pastebin.com/G4rAdh7T
<zumba_addict> so one of the person in that thread deleted menu.lst before doing the upgrade, he said his system was still fine
<zumba_addict> I'll just select "keep the local version currently installed"
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: was your system compromised?
<zumba_addict> yes
<leftyfb> Then none of this matters. reinstall and restore from backup
<zumba_addict> ok
<zumba_addict> I just hope that DigitalOcean updated their base images
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: its not up to them to secure your server
<zumba_addict> k
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: running a public server requires proper administration and maintenance
<zumba_addict> that's true but it would be nice if they can comply to reduce issue
<leftyfb> there's nothing wrong with their images
<zumba_addict> there was nothing wrong until a new vulnerability was produce. I was guessing it could be an apt vulnerability which I posted earlier
<leftyfb> That's where your maintenance responsibility comes in
<zumba_addict> so now if I reinstall from the same image which has the hack and machines gets owned right away, what should we do then?
<OerHeks> or the huge java update, those are triggers for unpatchedsystems
<zumba_addict> if we will not fix the source, it will be hard to prevent
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: You secure your server during it's installation/config
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: if you cannot do that, then you should not be running your own public server.
<zumba_addict> that's true but if apt was the vulnerable, how can we secure that
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: that's what updates are for
<OerHeks> If updates have provided the fix, were you already infected or patched too late? hard to find out.
<zumba_addict> that's true but I disagree
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: You disagree with what is true?
<zumba_addict> the updates since it runs after you've installed the system
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: that's how this works
<zumba_addict> there is a flaw then
<zumba_addict> that's me. Other thinks differently
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: That's how ALL operating systems work. You release an image and you release updates as they get fixed.
<zumba_addict> I don't want to install from a source that contains vulnerabilty
<leftyfb> zumba_addict: please just learn how to properly run a public server or pay someone else to do it properly
<zumba_addict> We do it differently at work. We create new base images and users will use it for their new deployment
<leftyfb> good luck
<Brakiss> anybody got an idea for me on my NFS permissions
<Brakiss> ?
<leftyfb> btw, please shut that instance down ASAP since it's potentially contributing to the malware/spam/garbage on the rest of the internet as we speak
<leftyfb> Brakiss: check local permissions
<zumba_addict> So for example, payment server is affected with apt. However, apt is not being executed on that machine. Us, we find out there is a vulnerablity in apt. We will make new AMI base images. And. we'll just tell users to redeploy their instances. There are no changes of infection
<Brakiss> @leftyfb rather a novice, where would I check those? When I look at them they both are owned by my username
<zumba_addict> unlike the approach you mentioned which still uses the uncorrected base image, there is still a chance that can infect environments
<zumba_addict> So why not fix the base image first, before running it like an antivirus
<zumba_addict> What I'm trying to achieve here is immutable infrastructure where I don't want to make changes on my system but rather provision a new one using the newly fixed image
<SlidingHorn> This all seems pretty far off the rails for this particular channel
<Mead> hello, I'm trying to "listen" to audio going into the linein/microphone with the audio out device (basically pass through audio from the input to the output) but can't seem to get it to listen.
<qwebirc40908> I'm really stumped at this point. I cannot get GRUB 2.0.2 to respond to my changing of settings according to numerous different sources. Does 2.0.2 not pull settings from /etc/default/grub?
<qwebirc40908> I have one OS, have wiped the drive fully multiple times, and it ALWAYS shows up, no matter what I change. Only seems to happen with strictly Ubuntu based OSes so far though (Ubuntu and Lubuntu) but not others (Solus Budgie)?
<leftyfb> qwebirc40908: EFI?
<genii> GRUB should use whatever is in the /etc/default/grub file, if you issue: sudo update-grub after editing the file ... and the changes made were valid
<leftyfb> ah right, update-grub
<qwebirc40908> I've used update-grub after every change, and nothing has ever happened, despite the changes still being there after restarting
<qwebirc40908> It does come back as valid from what I see though, it successfully updates
<leftyfb> qwebirc40908: what setting are you trying to change?
<qwebirc40908> I would love to just hide it, so I've been changing GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET mostly, tried a few others that others reported working
<qwebirc40908> so it's just a fast boot without GRUB popping up as there's one OS
<leftyfb> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<qwebirc40908> yeah that's been in there by default
<qwebirc40908> has not effected anything despite being in the file since install
<genii> Usually just 2 lines, GRUB_TIMEOUT = 0 and GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER = true ..should do it
<genii> ..possibly with GRUB_DEFAULT = 0 if there's multiple kernels and you want it to just always boot the latest one which is installed
<qwebirc40908> I've double checked that they're there, and made sure it's configuring correctly, it finds all the kernels and adds a boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration, but still is stuck with default settings on the GRUB menu, literally no changes
<jilocasin> HELP!!!
<jilocasin> Desperately trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.1 Server **without** configuring the network, but it's stuck in a loop.
<jilocasin> Can I install it _withut_ network access?
<teward> jilocasin: not with the live installer, perhaps with the alternate one
<qwebirc40908> Getting an error when formatting a disk to install ubuntu, "Failed to get paritition # on device '[device name]'  (udisks-error-quark, 0)", what am I supposed to do?
<jilocasin> I've down loaded the 800MB ISO.  is there another one?
<Mead> jilocasin: you've gotta get the full image, the smaller one only has enough on it to download there rest of the files
<Mead> no, that should be the right one...
<coon_> can someone help me out with a sound problem
<amdj> How can I report a bug in grub-efi-amd64-signed? My problem is actually on Linux Mint, but the bug reporting address there is an unconfigured bugzilla, and I cannot join #LinuxMint -- however, the package is hosted on the Ubuntu repositories, and the Linux Mint docs say to file an Ubuntu bug instead if that is the case. However, the Ubuntu bugzilla "Report a bug" link directs me to the Ubuntu community
<amdj> website describing how to collect information about the package and whatever, which doesn't actually apply because I'm not using Ubuntu. So... I'm kind of lost. Anyway, the bug is that it is invoking efibootmgr(8) with a -d argument with no value (confirmed with strace): https://paste.debian.net/plainh/ed6b1d13    -- This is probably due to /, /boot, and /boot/efi being mdraid (level 1) devices. I also got
<amdj> this error when I installed the OS, which I worked around by invoking grub-install with '--no-nvram', but I can't see how to do that here, now that it's trying to reinstall it after an apt update.
<Mead> coon_ state the problem and someone might answer it if they have an answer
<jilocasin> no link to the full installer on the website.
<jilocasin> :(
<Mead> it is the 812mb file you have
<SlidingHorn> amdj: mint isn't supported here, sadly.  In *ubuntu* you would be able to just use ubuntu-bug <packagename>  I don't know how Mint handles bug reports
<Mead> ubuntu server is rather... bare compared to desktop
<amdj> SlidingHorn: right, but as I said, it's a bug in an Ubuntu package.
<jilocasin> I know, I was looking for the installer that I could install *without* configuring network.
<SlidingHorn> amdj: It doesn't matter if ubuntu is the upstream if it's broken in a downstream distro.  There's no way for us to know why it specifically has issues in *that* distro
<ducasse> amdj: unless you reproduce it on ubuntu we can't help
<coon_> im running a hidef tv hdmi plugged in and on the sound settings it shows the hdmi and a digital output built in but shows the output as for the built in audio not the hdmi so i have no sound and dont know how to fix it
<amdj> Alternatively, how can I mark a package as successfully installed so that `apt-get -f' stops trying to "fix" it every time? because it's already installed of course.
<amdj> (it invokes efibootmgr after copying all the files into place etc. so everything is done really. it's just because it's incorrectly invoking efibootmgr that it thinks install failed)
<ducasse> amdj: again, we don't support mint
<ducasse> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<amdj> I'm not asking for support with Mint. Technically I'm asking how to use a Debian thing (apt(8)), so I'll try #debian.
<amdj> Thanks anyway.
<jilocasin> netplan truly sucks.
<Mead> hello, I'm trying to "listen" to audio going into the linein/microphone with the audio out device (basically pass through audio from the input to the output) but can't seem to get it to listen.
<XenophonF> does Ubuntu (or Linux/Xorg in general) support the ATI IGP Xpress 1150?
<XenophonF> From what I've researched so far, it should use the fglrx driver.
<ducasse> XenophonF: fglrx is no longer supported/working
<XenophonF> but in bionic that's just a transitional package for ubuntu-drivers-common
<XenophonF> dang it, well that answers that
<ducasse> XenophonF: it works in 14.04 (which goes eol in april), and maybe in 16.04.0 as long as you don't install later hwe packages
<ducasse> not sure about that last one
<XenophonF> I'd be ok with the regular VESA driver if it was able to power down the laptop's display.
<XenophonF> It'd be even better if I could coax it to use the full resolution.
<ducasse> i can't comment on that, i'm afraid
<XenophonF> so Ubuntu 14.04
<XenophonF> maybe I'll try that
<XenophonF> thanks for your help
<ducasse> or 16.04.0, as i mentioned
<ducasse> just avoid hwe
<ducasse> it's supported until 2021
<XenophonF> ok
<leelalrishna> hi
<leelalrishna> bfgnmio;h'pbguycv
<yhx> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome yhx
<Mead> hello
<lotuspsychje> yhx: how can we help you today
<yhx> ?
<rudy_> wy my vpn is blocking traffic ?
<lotuspsychje> rudy_: more a question for ##networking?
<SlidingHorn>  rudy_: or your VPN provider
<rudy_>  i dont know
<rudy_> it was workin week before
<rudy_> the channel networking doesnt exist
<lotuspsychje> rudy_: it sure does type /join ##networking
<jim> Rand0mnesS, yay :) nice job!
<rudy_> where to type this , cause isnt working in the channel
<tomreyn> rudy_: you probably just missed one hash (#), you need two. typing "/join ##networking" should work on any irc client window / tab normally (but obviously this depends on the client you have)
<rudy_> thanks tomreyn but im having trouble to register first
<tomreyn> !register | rudy_
<ubottu> rudy_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> if this doesn't help, ask about general irc help in #freenode
<rudy_> ! register | rudy_
<ubottu> rudy_, please see my private message
<nojimon> hi ppl would someone be kind enough to direct me on how to use the dmsg command to print out a bit of information that details what is happening during my pc boot up. im getting errors, i dont know what the errors mean and will post after i know what to enter
<nojimon> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Vamp898> Hi there. I have an Ubuntu with KDE here and want to setup ibus. I am not an Ubuntu Admin, normally i work with Gentoo or Archlinux system and there you set the variables in ~/.xprofile, but this seems to not work in ubuntu. I found the information in the Ubuntu Users wiki that you're supposed to put it into the ~/.bashrc but this also doesnt work.
<Vamp898>  So what special magic causes Ubuntu to nor use the ~/.xprofile and how can i change that?
<nojimon> Vamp898, hey man can you help me out with regard to using dmesg use directions- iwant to output boot time errors
<nojimon> assuming your a pimp at bash cuz your use arch im a noob
<lotuspsychje> !details nojimon
<Vamp898> nojimon :D  what exactly is your issue. You want to redirect the output of dmesg into a file or what?
<lotuspsychje> !details | nojimon
<ubottu> nojimon: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Vamp898> lotuspsychje thanks
<nojimon> when i boot up my machine i get errors (cant recall what it all says) i would like to be able to view on screen the errors seen on screen during boot up;the errors only stay on screen for a second so i cant write it all down but-i want access to the information that i see during boot so that i can pastebin it and ask for help-can dmesg help me to see the on screen errors displayed onscreen during boot?
<lotuspsychje> nojimon: ubuntu version? kernel version? singleboot/dualboot? graphics card chipset?
<bindi> nojimon: you've mentioned the command you need to use like ten times now. it is 'dmesg'.
<nojimon> lotuspsychje, what command will give you all the information you require uname -a ?
<lotuspsychje> nojimon: lets start from the beginning please, you downloaded an ubuntu version, you should know wich version?
<nojimon> bindi it was a question seeking confirmation as i am unsure and new to linuz
<nojimon> linux
<nojimon> thanks for being understanding sorry to grind your gears
<nojimon> suffer me lightly
<lotuspsychje> Vamp898: maybe the #kubuntu guys know that?
<bindi> nojimon: do you actually have a problem with the machine or are you just thinking there's a problem because you see an error?
<bindi> try 'dmesg | less' and go through the "pages" with space
<nojimon> yes i have an issue and i want to fix
<nojimon> thank you
<Vamp898> lotuspsychje will get feedback from them, thank you.
<nojimon> brb
<nojimon> ok so here is the errors i can see during boot-the errors are persistent after fresh installs, my pc is a single boot ubuntu Linux nada 4.15.0-45-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux|Gigabyte A8ne-deluxe board with nvidia  gt710
<nojimon> https://pastebin.com/VnKf2rua
<nojimon> if i have left anything out that anyone needs to know to help me rid my pc of the error mesgs just ask and i will provide
<Vamp898> nojimon ACPI Exceptions, probably nothing you can do about it. Maybe an Kernel Upgrade could help but as long everything works for you, there is no need to take action at all
<tomreyn> nojimon: please show: dmesg -t | grep ^DMI
<nojimon> Vamp898, thank you very much, tomreyn will do
<nojimon> DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-870A-UD3/GA-870A-UD3, BIOS FD 03/09/2011
<tomreyn> nojimon: do you know the mainboard hardware revision?
<tomreyn> https://www.gigabyte.com/Search?kw=GA-870A-UD3
<Vamp898> tomreyn https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198167
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198167 in ACPICA-Core "ACPI Exception: Could not find/resolve named package element - Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H, AMD Phenom II X6 1055T" [Normal,Resolved: code_fix]
<tomreyn> nojimon: either way, try to make sure oyu have the latest bios
<nojimon> i have the latest revision released
<nojimon> not sure of details
<tomreyn> nojimon: okay, then there is nothing you can do about it, but future kernel versions will likely suppress these messages.
<nojimon> sorry to be a pain re mainboard hardware revision (you mean bios flashed to motherboard yeah?)
<nojimon> cool
<nojimon> thank you tomreyn
<nojimon> thank you all
<tomreyn> nojimon: no, i meant hardware revisions, not firmware software revisions.
<nojimon> where on the board will that be printed
<nojimon> rough guess
<tomreyn> usually next to the memory banks
<nojimon> okay give me a sec
<tomreyn> but it doesn't really matter for ubuntu
<tomreyn> nojimon: no need, if oyu already checked you have the lkatest bios
<nojimon> i do
<nojimon> thanks for all ur help
<tomreyn> yw
<nojimon> ur a legend polite and always helpful (manytimes over u have helped me) your awesome
<tomreyn> let's not overdo the eulogies. ;-)
<nojimon> lols sure
<nojimon> too many drinks for me perhaps
<Myros> Hello, my server crashed, what should i do? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BK4sVMvKzK/
<tomreyn> Myros: storage issues (amongst other, but those are critical). replace sdf
<lotuspsychje> Myros: join #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers please
<ducasse> Myros: looks like you have io errors on a disk, get a new one
<johnp> hello
<johnp> what is the practical purpose of this app
<johnp> ?
<LaRose_Bleu> live feedback?
<johnp> oh.
<LaRose_Bleu> i mean, whats the purpose of a conversation my dude
<johnp> So Can I use this chat to ask questions about ubuntu ?
<LaRose_Bleu> yeah this is the ubuntu channel man
<johnp> good thanks!
<ducasse> johnp: this is for ubuntu support
<LaRose_Bleu> just ask whatever (within topic) and whoever is willing will help
<ducasse> johnp: for general chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<johnp> So I have a question, so is it hard to effect my ubuntu computer with some kind of malware ?
<johnp> I heard that linux distributions are hard to get a virus
<LaRose_Bleu> depends on how careful you are
<johnp> What do you mean ?
<LaRose_Bleu> its a bit harder than most coz your software is curated in the repos
<johnp> by repos you mean apt-get ?
<LaRose_Bleu> you can get yourself infected, tho, if you explore and install random ass software from somehwerer on the interwebs
<LaRose_Bleu> yeah
<johnp> oh,
<LaRose_Bleu> its the same as any OS really
<LaRose_Bleu> just be careful and you sould be fine
<ducasse> johnp: linux isn't as big a target as windows, so there's less malware for it out there
<johnp> In windows there was a security flaw that ransomware could encrypt all your files. Because of an update
<LaRose_Bleu> true
<johnp> is possible for ubuntu to be effected like that
<LaRose_Bleu> i mean, sure, but the chances are much slimmer i think. . . ?
<ducasse> possible - yes, likely - not really
<LaRose_Bleu> linux being open source and all so a lot of people are working to make sure it works and is safe
<LaRose_Bleu> in general
<johnp> Alright thanks for anwsering my questions !
<johnp> see you soon!
<LaRose_Bleu> ah
<LaRose_Bleu> reminds me of my windows days, just moving out
 * LaRose_Bleu sheds a proud tear
<murthy> am I online
<ducasse> probably
<murthy> ducasse: thanks
<genady> hi
<genady_> crash
<genady_> add or not add
<genady_> go or not go
<zetheroo> shouldn't it be possible to unlock a luks partition on another Ubuntu system?
<blackflow> zetheroo: it should with the same key or passphrase.
<zetheroo> blackflow: right, but it's not mounting even with the right passphrase
<zetheroo> it seems to unlock but not mount
<zetheroo> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Feb  1 10:41 luks-96d5b606-7ca6-41db-913b-649df8353da1 -> ../dm-3
<zetheroo> It's an Ubuntu 16.04 install  - I took the disk out of the PC and have it attached to mine (Ubuntu 18.04) via USB
<blackflow> zetheroo: are you sure? check again with the `mount` command. if it's not, try mount it manually somewhere.
<blackflow> at any rate, it definitely is possible to unlock and mount a LUKS encrypted filesystem, on any machine that supports those.
<zetheroo> /dev/sdc5 isn't mounted anywhere as far as I can tell
<blackflow> zetheroo: it wouldn't be. Unlocked LUKS containers are under /dev/mapper/
<blackflow> the luks-<uuid> from your previous post, that's the mapped name probably
<zetheroo> yep, and that's not mounted anywhere either
<blackflow> can you mount it manually?
<zetheroo> trying
<zetheroo> mount: /media: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'.
<zetheroo> that's the output from 'sudo mount /dev/mapper/luks-96d5b606-7ca6-41db-913b-649df8353da1 /media'
<tomreyn> zetheroo: that's not a file system but an LVM2 PV
<tomreyn> run lvmdiskscan or pvscan
<zetheroo> ok https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GgY3Zc2D29/
<tomreyn> zetheroo: lvs shows the logical volumes, which you can then activate (lvchange -ay ubuntu-vg/<LVNAME>) and mount
<tomreyn> thats assuming those LVs contain file systems, but that's usually so.
<zetheroo> is luks-96d5b606-7ca6-41db-913b-649df8353da1 the LVNAME?
<tomreyn> zetheroo: "lvs" shows all LVs
<tomreyn> luks-96d5b606-7ca6-41db-913b-649df8353da1 is a PV
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p6JGTSxFkY/
<zetheroo> so 'root' is the LVNAME?
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> oh you have two
<zetheroo> yes
<tomreyn> you may also have identically named vulume groups backed by different PVs, thats a bit dangerous
<tomreyn> as it can easily cause human error
<zetheroo> hmm ... Ok, I think I better just boot off of the SSD and copy the data off then
<zetheroo> I was unaware that Ubuntu couldn't just unlock and mount the disk like any other USB disk via Nautilus
<blackflow> zetheroo: it can. it's possible that LVM, or multiple groups named the same, caused it not to.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: it normally can, but maybe not with a somewhat complex layering of block devices
<zetheroo> yeah, I'll play it safe :)
<blackflow> yeah for filesystems straight on LUKS, it works fine. EXCEPT if you mistype the passphrase. it won't ask twice.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: if you run the pvs / vgs / lvs with --verbose you'll get to see the UUIDs, which should be unique
<stereo_> anyone goinf
<stereo_> anyone going to fosdem?
<wyre> could someone help me with this strange issue? https://bpaste.net/show/1bcb8a3f38b0
<tomreyn> !ot | stereo_
<ubottu> stereo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wyre> it seems a input buffer problem
<wyre> tomreyn, I've already talked about this with spigot devs
<wyre> they think is not Spigot issue
<wyre> it looks like coming from my system
<wyre> a problem with jline
<tomreyn> wyre: you should probably turn to a java programming or minecraft development channel
<tomreyn> this isnt software in ubuntu
<wyre> tomreyn, maybe should I report an issue in jline repo?
<tomreyn> !ot | wyre
<ubottu> wyre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wyre> ok, ty anyway
<blackflow> wyre: well, you've been told this a number of times now :) wasting your time here, this has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<zetheroo> now I am trying to boot from this SSD and it's getting to 'give root password for maintenance' ... but there is no root password set
<blackflow> yeah, welcome to ubuntu's broken concept of root never having a password set so when you reach these emergency situations, you're fubar.
<zetheroo> booting into Live session now
<zetheroo> I tried 'lvchange -ay ubuntu-vg/root' and get 'WARNING: Device for PV ...... not found or rejected by filter'
<TJ-> zetheroo: just come in but... is the underlying device NVME?
<ubuntnoob> hi
<Anywhere> Hey. In arch there is infinality ultimate, is there an equivalent in ubuntu?
<zetheroo> TJ-: No
<zetheroo> TJ-: it's an SSD
<ubuntnoob> can i send to channel or to i need a registered nick
<rory> we can see your message ubuntnoob
<TJ-> zetheroo: LVM (in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf and lvmlocal.conf) has options that can filter the names/paths of devices and accept or reject them. "rejected by filter" in your error message may indicate that is the problem. What is the path to the underlying device (the PV itself) ?
<zetheroo> TJ-: I am in a Live session - don't know if that makes a diff
<zetheroo> /dev/sda5 ?
<zetheroo> it's unlocked (asked for passphrase) and /dev/mapper/luks... is linked to ../dm-0
<TJ-> zetheroo: Hmmm, I doubt it would in that case. Is the underlying VG active? as in "vgchange -ay ubuntu-vg"
<zetheroo> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root is linked to ../dm-1
<TJ-> zetheroo: in which case it is active
<ubuntnoob> I made a BIOS update which cause some error in the boot process (Grub error 17 in stage 1.5). I use a boot-repair-disc on usb which has an auto boot fix script. This is outputting the following text -- GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<zetheroo> oh, hey ... I mounted /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root to /media and I can see the data!
<ubuntnoob> Alternatively, you can retry after activating the [Separate /boot/efi partition:] option.
<TJ-> zetheroo: indeed :)
<ubuntnoob> any clue what i should do..
<zetheroo> Why doesn't it mount automatically when unlocked though?
<TJ-> zetheroo: because you've not told it to automount ?
<TJ-> zetheroo: user-based automounted relies on the udisks daemon and the desktop environment via GVFS/GIO - I've not noticed if it does automount LVs
<zetheroo> TJ-: how do you tell it to, or not to, automount?
<TJ-> zetheroo: I *suspect* it is because udisks package only "Suggests:" the package 'udisks2-lvm2' rather than depending on it, and for the space-restricted Live squashfs that package is not installed. check with "apt list udisks2-lvm2"
<zetheroo> TJ-: Ok, over my head :) What is the best way to copy all contents off of one disk onto another ... would rsync do the trick?
<zetheroo> or do I have to use something like dd?
<zetheroo> I just want the data, not the partitioning scheme etc ..
<blackflow> zetheroo: rsync with -aAX (and whatever else you might need) should suffice
<TJ-> zetheroo: rsync is for directory/file copying; if you want to copy the LVM Physical Volume (sda5) you'd need to use something like dd
<zetheroo> I just want the files and folders
<TJ-> zetheroo: udisks2-lvm2 is the optional part of udiskd (userspace disk daemon) that detects and auto-mounts LVM
<zetheroo> TJ-: ah ok
<siavoshkc> I have problem with lightdm and xorg: I installed ubuntu on a vm for learning purposes. 16.04. I was working OK but suddenly I can only log in as guest in desktop.
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: what happens when you try to login as your user?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: The screen flickers and I hear a drum sound then the user accounts are shown again.
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: go to tty2 using ctrl+alt+f2, if you're using virtualbox it'll be right ctrl + f2
<siavoshkc> Like it is trying to get in but a problem occurs. I suspect a graphical problem
<siavoshkc> OK
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: then login as your user, and type "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" and see if you own it and what the permissions are
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Result is -rw------- root root 100
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: type "sudo chown $USER: ~/.Xauthority"
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: you might as well also run "sudo find ~ ! -user $USER" and see what you get
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: I tried to log in after chown command. Now screen goes black and stays there.
<siavoshkc> Then tries find. It is showng the thinks I own
<siavoshkc> Should I look for something in particular?
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: it should show the things you don't own, unless you missed the "!" in the command?
<siavoshkc> lol OK.
<siavoshkc> Then tried find. It is showng the thinks I !own
<siavoshkc> things*
<siavoshkc> I am not sure if I should own them or not. There is .gvfs, somethings in .dbus, .local, .cache, .config
<EriC^> siavoshkc: you should own those, type "sudo chown -R $USER: ~/"
<hellerz> Hello, I have ubuntu VPS and I got ipv4 & ipv6 along with it. How can I configure my VPS to use ipv6? I can't seem to find the right ipv6 address when I type ifconfig
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: I did that, restarted. Tried to log in and black screen again
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: ok, from the tty2 type "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" and see if it gives any errors or works
<siavoshkc> EriC^^:  timeout locking /home/username/.Xauthority
<siavoshkc> It just wrote some lines and screen went black
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: try removing the file "rm ~/.Xauthority" and try the startx command again
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: what's the permissions of your home dir? type "ls -ld ~"
<siavoshkc> Can I do these in tty3 or I should restart?
<EriC^^> yeah you can
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: press ctrl+c in tty2 it should give back the prompt
<EriC^^> startx might not work if it's still using the same DISPLAY
<siavoshkc> "ls -ld ~" drwxr-xr-x 19 username username
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: ok, did you rm ~/.Xauthority?
<siavoshkc> Yes. I restart now
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: OK there is no .Xauthority file now and tty7 shows log in screen
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: so it's still not working?
<siavoshkc> No
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: try the "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm" from tty2 again
<gunix> hey
<siavoshkc> That worked
<gunix> any idea why ubuntu1804 is not getting IP in vagrant?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: I see a terminal with white BG
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: it must be some config related to some other stuff than xorg
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: ok, type exit, then try logging in from the lightdm
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: does the PC have internet connection?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Please also take a look at this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1110848/vmwgfx-error-in-kernel-log-on-ubuntu-16-04
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Yes it has
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: ok, after the failed lightdm attempt, type "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the result here
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: also type "sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/!(*.gz) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/mcfi
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/v76k
<gunix> this is the vagrant image that is failing to boot: https://app.vagrantup.com/generic/boxes/ubuntu1804
<gunix> official ubuntu images are only vor virtualbox, not for libvirt
<asif> hi
<siavoshkc> gunix: In general why should there be a specific image for a VM?
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: there seems some error about 3D not being available, not sure if that's why
<gunix> siavoshkc: you can create multiple VMs from one image
<overkiLLe> hi
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: is there any vmware driver stuff you can install?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: I know a bit about that. It is incompatibility on vmware side
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: try "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: you're using unity as the DE right?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Searched for that and found nothing. Vmware driver is up to date.
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: DE: Yes I didnt change it
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: ok, what's the output of the command? is there any errors or "no"s ?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Unable to open display. I should note that it was working
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: actually nevermind, if the guest account works then it's not a graphics problem
<siavoshkc> I mean I could log in. It stopped working when I changed some resolution and display count settings in VM and Ubuntu
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: It may be related because guest has different settings
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: aha, try to rename configs in the home dir to see which one is causing the problem
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: type "dconf reset -f /org/compiz"
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: then try renaming these ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.compiz ~/.config ~/.cache ~/.gconf
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: go by order one by one til you find the culprit
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: OK. I'll be back.
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: no need to restart after renaming
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: if lightdm hangs or something you can always use "sudo service lightdm restart"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pjboro> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi pjboro
<cpaelzer> gunix: just referring to "official images are not for libvirt", use cloud images which are just for that https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/ - and using https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/multipass makes using it trivial
<gunix> cpaelzer: i was talking about vagrant images
<gunix> so i got passed the network part by changing domain name (seems that got stuck somewhere), but now it got stuck at "kube: Setting up grub-pc (2.02-2ubuntu8.10) ..."
<gunix> i ubuntu is asking for some user input and the vagrant deployment is automated so you actually don't see the ssh
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: None fixed the problem. Please take a look at .xsession-errors http://termbin.com/ljhz
<qwebirc42331> hi
<qwebirc42331> I cant' seem to arrange the desktop icons on latest ubuntu (version 19 development)
<qwebirc42331> I upgraded from 18.10 to 19
<qwebirc42331> and the Desktop icons do not sort
<siavoshkc> gunix: AHA, you meant the VM image
<tarzeau> i don't even have desktop icons?
<pjboro> qwebirc42331: I'd stay with the LTS version. It's usually a good thing. I presume you already looked in desktop settings?
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: aha, maybe try renaming ~/.dbus , if that doesn't work you can always move the stuff somewhere, create a fresh user and copy stuff back
<qwebirc42331> there are no Desktop settigns
<pjboro> tarzeau: checked desktop settings?
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: what does the free space look like? can you paste "df -h" ?
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: No worries. There is no stuff
<pjboro> qwebirc42331: righ mouse click on the desktop and no settings in the list?
<qwebirc42331> yes there is
<qwebirc42331> but I opens the Default Applications settings page
<qwebirc42331> no Desktop settings
<qwebirc42331> it*
<pjboro> qwebirc42331: what's the desktop environment? Have you tried just reinstalling your desktop environment?
<qwebirc42331> I haven't
<qwebirc42331> it's supposed to be the default
<qwebirc42331> isn't it gnome?
<pjboro> qwebirc42331: usually, when I have problems with ubuntu I'm doing apt update && apt upgrade
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Space is good. dbus didnt help
<pjboro> Just to be sure the software I'm using is up to date
<qwebirc42331> my snaps list shows gnome-3-26-1604 from stable channel
<ioria> qwebirc42331, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons
<qwebirc42331> I updated everything
<qwebirc42331> @ioria it's true
<ioria> qwebirc42331, install gnome-tweaks
<pjboro> qwebirc42331: why from snap, not official repository? Just curious.
<qwebirc42331> It's an upgrade from 10.10
<qwebirc42331> 18.10*
<qwebirc42331> so I assumed the snap was there since the beginning
<qwebirc42331> I haven't installed it myself
<qwebirc42331> the snap
<ioria> qwebirc42331, be sure nautilus-desktop is running
<pjboro> qwebirc42331: `snap refresh` done?
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: ok
<qwebirc42331> pjboro yes
<qwebirc42331> ioria yes it's running
<ioria> qwebirc42331, yo installed gnome desktop from snap ?
<qwebirc42331> ioria not myself
<EriC^^> qwebirc42331: there's also #ubuntu+1 where 19.04 is more discussed/known issues
<qwebirc42331> I found it in the snap list already installed
<ioria> i pass
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: There was another user. I used chown R on that and that user logged in!
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: aha nice
<lotuspsychje> ioria: gnome shell is part of snap by default now
<zetheroo> anyone know where gnome extensions are stored?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, really ? on 19.04 ?
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: move your stuff there (dont copy, moving is way quicker), then delete your old user and recreate it and move the stuff back
<lotuspsychje> ioria: 18.04 and higher
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i have 18.04 andgnome it's NOT installed from snap
<lotuspsychje> ioria: https://pastebin.com/B8w9Nths
<ioria> lotuspsychje, mmm, can you paste   apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<siavoshkc> EriC^^: Thank you. I spent a week on this and wasn't able to find the problem by looking at logs. I even inspected seat logs of lightdm with no luck. I still don't know what caused the problem but from what I have seen from oher threads it can be really hard to find.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: installed: 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.4
<ioria> lotuspsychje, or better   gnome-shell --version
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you see... it's not from snap
<qwebirc8408> i have gnome shell GNOME Shell 3.30.2
<lotuspsychje> ioria: GNOME Shell 3.28.3
<ioria> lotuspsychje, that 3.6 gnome snap it's another thing
<qwebirc8408> but snap shows gnome-3-26-1604
<ioria> qwebirc8408, it's anothe thing, part of the Snap core i guess
<EriC^^> siavoshkc: no problem, yeah its hard sometimes to find the problem in these issues
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah seems like the base only: https://snapcraft.io/gnome-3-26-1604
<ioria> yep
<qwebirc8408> lotuspsychje: look the screenshot in this article, there's no arrange icons menu item : https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-brings-back-desktop-icons-with-nautilus-integration-wayland-support-522369.shtml
<gunix> is this for real: https://serverfault.com/questions/259226/automatically-keep-current-version-of-config-files-when-apt-get-install
<gunix> ?
<gunix> now all ubuntu automated upgrades will get stuck unless you add that huge one-liner to your scripts?
<CptLuxx> rofl
<qwebirc8408> ioria: basically the desktop icons are now an extension to the Gnome Shell
<qwebirc8408> they are provided by the Desktop Icons extension
<ioria> qwebirc8408, probably
<qwebirc8408> no more nautilus integration
<qwebirc8408> they are making some dumb changes
<ioria> yeah, not enire clear to me
<ioria> *enire
<shibboleth> i'm getting near the end of a rope here, working a multihead/multiadapter xorg issue. gonna paste some configs and logs, I implore you to try and see what i'm missing:
<shibboleth> xorg.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7ny2NSFsHz/
<tomreyn> shouldn't driver be i915 rather than intel?
<shibboleth> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tomreyn> oh ok
<shibboleth> is the package name
<shibboleth> anyway, issue is this:
<tomreyn> yes you're right
<shibboleth> first display is working fine, second monitor (connected to the nvidia) say no input
<shibboleth> now, if i use xrandr to change the nv res+rate it starts working
<shibboleth> but then i don't have two screens, just one extended...
<tomreyn> Monitor1 is comme3nted out, so the screen section referring to it wont work, i guess
<solsTiCe> it's been years since I had to hack a xorg.conf. and not even using one for a long time. especially now that I use wayland. never mind
<shibboleth> tomreyn, yes, it is commented out in the paste
<shibboleth> my bad
<shibboleth> was not commented in the actual config :)
<tomreyn> i see.
<shibboleth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gpDXk88rpB/
<shibboleth> apparently there is something twitchy about the autodetect/edid stuff with the second display, the driver or whatever
<shibboleth> when the system boots i get the framebuffer on both in full res
<shibboleth> second display is 1920x1080 but only accepts 1080i 50 fps for some reason
<tomreyn> for me, too, this stuff usually just works on 18.04 with gnome-shell, and previously (16.04) with xubuntu. i don't think i am much help there.
<shibboleth> if i run xorg with the current config and use xrandr -q:
<wyre> what should I use? update-grub or update-grub2?
<shibboleth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wznWBmtfJt/
<shibboleth> first display (intel) is working, second one (nv) "no input"
<EriC^^> wyre: it the same, update-grub is fine
<shibboleth> if then run: xrandr --output DVI-I-1-1 --mode 1920x1080i --rate 50
<shibboleth> second display lights up and xrandr -q outputs:
<BluesKaj> wyre, just update-grub, grub2 is already the default
<tomreyn> wyre: readlink -f $(which update-grub{,2})
<wyre> which number is the -43 kernel? https://bpaste.net/show/89d68691cf76
<shibboleth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHF9NR6z79/
<wyre> 3 or 5?
<wyre> I guess can I use grub-set-default to setup, right?
<tomreyn> 2
<wyre> tomreyn, how can I figure out this?
<tomreyn> you count, starting at 0
<horus125> Hey how can I install latest gnome 3.32 beta build
<wyre> I cannot get that kernel booting
<tomreyn> !latest | horus125
<ubottu> horus125: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wyre> what do you think?
<tomreyn> wyre: what happens wheny ou try?
<wyre> tomreyn, my bad, it was 4
<ioria> you have to count Recovery
<wyre> that's so strange, I've setup 4 as option but keeps booting 4.15.0-45 version
<tomreyn> grep '^[[:blank:]]*menuentry ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> this should return the menu entries to count
<tomreyn> alternatively, and maybe easier, you can just use the full string listed there instead
<tomreyn> so, e.g. "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-45-generic (recovery mode)"
<ioria> wyre, a dual boot entry also counts
<shibboleth> problem is now i have *one* extended display and not two separate "screens"
<wyre> tomreyn, https://bpaste.net/show/0b5b2f592a3b
<wyre> which one?
<ioria> 5
<wyre> I think it is 4 or 5
<shibboleth> as per the latest xrandr -q output
<ioria> wyre, "1>5"
<tomreyn> wyre: based on this output, if you want "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-43-generic", then either use this string or put 7, but the number can change when you install and remove other kernel images.
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/cdebf4941820 (GRUB_DEFAULT=saved)
<tomreyn> wyre: oh, right, ioria is right there, not 7
<tomreyn> it's a submenu
<wyre> well, let's try 7
<tomreyn> and apparently my info of counting from 0 is noi longer correct then either, maybe this was valid for grub 1 only.
<wyre> tomreyn, ioria still -45
<wyre> so can I use "sudo grub-set-default "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-43-generic""?
<tomreyn> yes
<ioria> wyre, my bad
<ioria> wyre,   try this :  dpkg -l |grep linux-image-[0-9]|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}'|sort -r| cat -n; echo "select kernel : "; read line; sudo  grub-reboot "1>$(($line+1))"
<wyre> tomreyn, how can I check it is well defined (that parameter)
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<tomreyn> still starts form 0, ok
<wyre> still 45
<wyre> I've used "sudo grub-set-default 'Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-43-generic'" but still I'm booting on -45
<wyre> ideas?
<wyre> must I use update-grub after grub-set-default?
<tomreyn> wyre: hmm that's probably due to it being a submenu entry.  you may need to use "Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-43-generic" then
<wyre> tomreyn, cannot I do that from cli?
<tomreyn> wyre: sure, that's: sudo grub-set-default 'Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.15.0-43-generic'
<wyre> I'm in a ssh session
<wyre> oh... that's why ioria said "1>5"
<wyre> I didn't get it :-)
<wyre> tomreyn, nothing
<wyre> still -45
<wyre> more ideas?
<ioria> wyre, try the script above
<tomreyn> i think "1>4" would be the numeric way to specify it at this time.
<ioria> 4, yes
<wyre> ioria, what exactly does that script?
<ioria> wyre, lists installed kernel, and set (temporary) a different one
<wyre> and do I need use update-grub after grub-set-default?
<ioria> nope
<tomreyn> whouldnt this be $line-1 for grub-reboot ?
<tomreyn> wyre: the script in the second answer at https://askubuntu.com/questions/599208/how-to-list-grubs-menuentries-in-command-line looks good
<tomreyn> wyre: actually no, sorry, it's buggy
<wyre> "1>4" was not either
<wyre> it must be in memtest probably
<wyre> I cannot try anything until my mate wake up xdd
<wyre> cause is not booting
<tomreyn> oops
<wyre> that's too much dificult
<ioria> whatever the number, it should boot something different from 45 .... do we agree ?
<tomreyn> well, not the kind of thing you should be doing remotely if you have no out of band management solution
<wyre> I remember I could use simply numbers
<wyre> between 0 and 7 or 6
<tomreyn> ioria: i agree
<ioria> lol
<wyre> yes .. let's see later
<wyre> I'm agree with that, but I thought it would be easier
<wyre> just handling entries in grub; certainly my first option it was modify /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> wyre: to answer your earlier question about whether oyu need to run update-grub afterwards: no, not to change what you'll boot to, but you will need to run update-grub after setting GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub
<wyre> but then I did see grub-set-default and I was trying to use it
<wyre> tomreyn, it has been updated several times after that change xD
<wyre> but I'll check it later
<TJ-> It's easier and more reliable to use the menuentry IDs, e.g. GRUB_DEAULT="gnulinux-4.20.0+-advanced-50e85da8-68c7-4a55-be02-d8a5a2f9b6d3" (taken from the menuentry statements after '$menuentry_id_option'
<tomreyn> wyre: so maybe the numbers have changed several times, too?
<wyre> when my mate will awake xdd
<tomreyn> TJ-: those work like this whether or not you have submenus?
<wyre> tomreyn, it shouldn't but then I'll make an upgrade and I'll run "grep '^[[:blank:]]*menuentry ' /boot/grub/grub.cfg" to check positions
<wyre> TJ-, copied
<TJ-> tomreyn yes, if you look they include the 'path' through the sub-menus
<TJ-> wyre: dont' use mine!!!!
<TJ-> wyre: tomreyn this command helps isolate them: " grep -o 'menuentry_id_option.*' /boot/grub/grub.cfg  "
<tomreyn> okay, but this doesn'T help you map the titles to the ids
<tomreyn> well actually it is good enough, yes
<TJ-> aside from not including the 'Ubuntu' part, it has all the variable text
<sruli> i need to delete all lines from a file that contain 2 double quotes with noting inside ("") but sed '/""/d' delete all lines even with "text"
<pragmaticenigma> sruli: This isn't the right channel for that kind of help. Please check out a programming channel
<tomreyn> grep -o "menuentry '[^']*.*" /boot/grub/grub.cfg | awk -F "'" '{print $2": "$4}'
<wyre> TJ-, could I use also something like: sudo grub-set-default 'gnulinux-4.20.0+-advanced-50e85da8-68c7-4a55-be02-d8a5a2f9b6d3' ??
<tomreyn> grep -o "menuentry '[^']*.*" /boot/grub/grub.cfg | awk -F "'" '{print $2":\n\t"$4}'
<tomreyn> wyre: this is what he suggested
<tomreyn> wyre: but be sure to use the IDs provided by your own system
<tomreyn> the 'grep' command above returns your own systems' IDs
<wyre> tomreyn, yes, I get it ;-) ty all. I'll check when my mate be awake xdd
<one808> 666
<one8081> 222
<one8081> 3333
<tomreyn> !test | one8081
<ubottu> one8081: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<one808> yes
<tomreyn> one808: but not here, please
<one8082> yejsd
<one8082> 12
<pragmaticenigma> one8082: please do you testing in your own private channel. thank you
<hellerz> Hello, I'm trying to enable my ipv6 on ubuntu vps but no luck. Can someone help me out?
<one8082> 56
<pragmaticenigma> hellerz: If you are using a hosted solution, you need to contact the provider
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | one8082 & one808 is !ot and not following community guidelines
<ubottu> one8082 & one808 is !ot and not following community guidelines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<one8081> 6666
<adrian_1908> genii: one8081 as well from the looks. thanks.
 * genii sighs
<pragmaticenigma> maybe time for an IP ban?
<genii> pragmaticenigma: None of them have auto joined, so we'll see
<one8082> 11
<one8081> 11
<one8082> 啊啊
<leftyfb> one8082: can we help you with something?
 * genii twitches
<genii> one8082 , one8081 If you keep spamming the channel, you will earn a ban
<BluesKaj> 'Morning genii
<genii> BluesKaj: Good morning sir
<BluesKaj> weekend is almost here so the trolls are waking up
<genii> It looks like they might be trying to do some kind of testing, but this is not the proper channel for that. Also they have now been duly warned.
 * BluesKaj nods
<wyre> TJ-, tomreyn I'm still booting on -45 despite of I've setup GRUB_DEFAULT="gnulinux-4.15.0-43-generic-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c"
<wyre> like you suggested (that's the ID i want boot)
<wyre> ideas?
<wyre> TJ-, tomreyn http://ix.io/1zIh this is my /etc/grub/default
<wyre> (obviously after each modification I've used update-grub)
<wyre> but still booting on -45 :S
<EriC^^> wyre: pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> wyre: did you "update-grub" after editing /etc/default/grub ?
<wyre> EriC^^, http://ix.io/1zIj
<wyre> TJ-, (I've said already xdd)
<EriC^^> isn't he supposed to use Advanced>xxxxxx
<wyre> I don't get you EriC^^
<EriC^^> wyre: to boot stuff under the other menus, you need to do GRUB_DEFAULT="Advanced>menuentrystuffhere"
<EriC^^> something like that
<wyre> EriC^^, where can I find the exact syntax?
<TJ-> EriC^^: no, we're using the exact menuentry_id
<wyre> EriC^^, I've disabled submenus in /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> wyre: Are you sure that he /boot/grub/grub.cfg you're showing is the one being used by GRUB?
<EriC^^> wyre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<wyre> TJ-, https://bpaste.net/show/0d9e1fae7e6a
<TJ-> wyre: I've seen this happen in a couple of situations: 1) there's a separate /boot/ file-system but it wasn't mounted when doing update-grub and 2) some UEFI weirdness
<wyre> TJ-, this is not an UEFI system
<TJ-> wyre: can you show us /etc/fstab
<wyre> and there is not a /boot partition https://bpaste.net/show/21817c86ac7a
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/5be458668d57 TJ-
<TJ-> wyre: I also notice there is a recently updated 'grubenv' there which might have a contrary entry in. Do "cat /boot/grub/grubenv"
<TJ-> wyre: Good; no separate /boot/ file-system listed
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/9bcf1dc0e6ee
<wyre> yes, there is
<wyre> but is not -45
<wyre> I'm always doing boot in -45 and when I did in -43 version I think networking was not enabled
<zetheroo> while rsync is running is there a way to skip the current file being copied?
<wyre> or maybe I did boot in a recovery image without network enabled
<wyre> TJ-, what should I do with /boot/grub/grubenv?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: the only option is to CTRL + C the process... which will stop the entire transfer.
<TJ-> wyre: that's fine, I just wanted to check it wasn't over-riding the chosen entry. I cannot see from what you've shown so far why it is starting -45; the timestamp on /boot/grub/grbenv shows it was saved by grub when it executed grub.cfg and that file also sets the correct menuentry
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: you can then restart the command and use the --ignore argument to flag files not to be transferedc
<wyre> TJ-, then? what do you suggest?
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: --ignore or --exclude?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: I don't recall the exact parameters... read the docs to be certain
<ioria> wyre, comment this line 'GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU="true"' ; set  GRUB_DEFAULT="1>4"  in /etc/default/grub  and run sudo update-grub
<UsrBinAnnika> Hey all, I have a systemd user service, it's enabled but not starting at boot: `systemctl --user enable resilio-sync`. I can start it manually but I'd like it to start automatically. I'm not really sure how to debug the user services, can anyone help?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: the point I was making is that you can inturupt rsync as much as you need... It doesn't roll back the files that have already been successfully copied. And it won't try to copy files that are already transfered and still have matching stats
<wyre> ioria, ok, that seems to be working, but now in -43 version it looks like the server was not connected to network
<wyre> what could be causing this?
<ioria> wyre,   cat /roc/cmdline
<ioria> wyre,   cat /proc/cmdline
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: right - I was just hoping that files could be skipped during the transfer - like when you see a really big log file taking an hour to copy and want to skip it ...
<wyre> ioria, what do you mean?
<ioria> wyre,   paste    cat /proc/cmdline
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: I've never seen any application capable of doing that
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I'm going with the exclude route now
<wyre> ioria, https://bpaste.net/show/3b4dd4adfc7c
<TJ-> wyre: You're remote from that system aren't you? Is there any chance someone has left a bootable USB/memory stick connected and it is always starting from that?
<wyre> TJ-, I don't think so, cause I can modify files in HDD without mounting anything
<wyre> so it must be the installed ubuntu
<TJ-> wyre: oh doh, it's my fault! "sudo grub-set-default gnulinux-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c>gnulinux-4.15.0-43-generic-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c " (and ensure sub-menus are enabled!)
<wyre> I don't think I could control remotely by ssh a bootable device
<wyre> TJ-, and if I disable submenus?
<wyre> could not I use directly the menuentry id?
<TJ-> wyre: use the current menuentry_id shown in grub.cfg (which will be different to the one generated when it is in a sub-menu)
<wyre> TJ-, the ids are all the same, I mean, all of them have the same 350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c
<wyre> that's root partition UUID, right?
<TJ-> wyre: I need to re-check some of my Virtual Machine configs because I'm positive I've got some set using menuentry_id without needing the submenu id prefix
<wyre> but, anyway, I think "1>4" will work, but now I need why apparently the server lost internet connection with -43 kernel
<TJ-> wyre: you cannot pick the IDs apart. The text encodes their relative location, so if a menuentry is in a sub-menu its ID will include the submenu name
<TJ-> wyre: and if you disable sub-menus then the ID will be different
<wyre> TJ-, but the important thing is the id will be right
<wyre> I mean, I just need grep again /boot/grub/grub.cfg and Ill get the new id
<wyre> right?
<TJ-> wyre: Yes
<TJ-> wyre: assuming you've got submenu's disabled the ID will be correct
<wyre> TJ-, I had the submenu disabled and I've picked up the ID from grep of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wyre> but still booting -45 with your way
<wyre> I think ioria way will work
<wyre> but I'm worried about server lose connection
<EriC^^> wyre: use id's with iora's way so it's more reliable
<wyre> EriC^^, id's did not work for me
<EriC^^> use the menuentry name, 'Ubuntu, with linux...etc'
<TJ-> wyre: I think you've confused things. Let's start fresh to be clear :)
<TJ-> wyre: Are sub-menus enabled currently?
<wyre> TJ-, currently they are
<TJ-> wyre: OK, now do "sudo update-grub" to ensure grub.cfg matches the template
<wyre> TJ-, done
<wyre> TJ-, so is the thing https://bpaste.net/show/f6f3a15d1e1e
<TJ-> wyre: now we write the default entry using the submenu>entry form, using menuentry_ids: sudo grub-set-default gnulinux-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c>gnulinux-4.15.0-43-generic-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c
<wyre> TJ-, are those the mines?
<TJ-> wyre: yes, they are taken from your grub.cfg
<wyre> but I must setup GRUB_DEFAULT to saved if I'm going to use grub-set-default
<TJ-> wyre: yes
<TJ-> wyre: much easier to do that when experimenting like this :)
<wyre> well, it is done
<TJ-> wyre: I thought it was already set that way with you having said you were using grub-set-default
<wyre> how can now I diagnose possible networking issues when I boot -43?
<TJ-> wyre: if you just changed that setting you need to *redo* "sudo update-grub"
<wyre> TJ-, of course
<wyre> I did it
<TJ-> wyre: errr, you're remote from the PC, -43 kernel has networking issues, and you want it to boot the -43 kernel?
<wyre> TJ-, enabled submenu and saved (in /etc/default/grub) update-grub done and grub-set-default as well
<wyre> TJ-, it is official?
<wyre> I mean, -43 version has got networking issues?
<TJ-> wyre: lol I think we are confusing each other!
<wyre> could it be
<TJ-> wyre: I thought you meant you want to boot with -43 to figure out why it has networking issues.
<wyre> TJ-, yes, but for me
<wyre> I thought you were talking about reported bugs :-)
<wyre> my bad
<TJ-> wyre: OK, now I *am* lost!
<wyre> so ... how can I right now (before reboot) diagnose that possible issues?
<wyre> TJ-, I did boot once in -43 version
<TJ-> wyre:  Originally... 10 minutes ago ... I thought the reason you want to boot -43 kernel was because -44 and -45 both had network problems
<wyre> like an hour ago
<wyre> but I was not able to connect it via ssh
<wyre> my mate said me it was the tty ready but I could not connect it
<TJ-> wyre: so do you have someone remotely rebooting the PC when that happens?
<wyre> so I guess this machine has got issues with -43 version and connectivity
<wyre> TJ-, right
<wyre> I'm always remotely, it is my mate who is near (not now, though :'( )
<TJ-> wyre: aha! now it starts to make sense. Well, if the -43 has problems the most obvious issue might be the network device drivers aren't working, or are not built for the network device. That could be because the network drivers are not part of the mainline kernel and have to be built out-of-tree, possibly using DKMS. Is it a wired Enternet or Wifi device?
<wyre> TJ-, not exactly, -44 and -45 have got issues with jline (java library)
<wyre> TJ-, it is dkms version of -43?
<wyre> TJ-, it is weird
<wyre> that's because this is strange
<TJ-> wyre: what is the network device? Wired or WiFi ?
<wyre> I don't think ethernet wont be supported
<wyre> TJ-, wired
<wyre> (I've said weird xdddd)
<TJ-> wyre: OK, now lets get info on it: "lspci -nnk -d ::0200"
<wyre> I think ssh service and network device should work
<wyre> after boot in another kernel
<TJ-> wyre: yes you're correct; the most likely problem would be the kernel module for the network device
<wyre> TJ-, https://bpaste.net/show/9c6d41edc070
<TJ-> wyre: well, the sky2 module is mainline so it isn't a DKMS out-of-tree issue
<wyre> well, I'm not sure if I should try to reboot after have done "sudo grub-set-default gnulinux-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c>gnulinux-4.15.0-43-generic-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c"
<wyre> I'm risking to not be able to do logging again, until my mate come back xdd
<wyre> TJ-, can we check something more?
<wyre> before throw this allin? xdd
<TJ-> wyre: I'm trying to figure out if we can grab the info from the logs. Give me a few minutes
<wyre> TJ-, of course! thank you ;-)
<wyre> but I'm not sure how to find for -43 session
<wyre> (when I've noticed that connection issue)
<TJ-> wyre: whilst I'm doing that show is "journalctl --list-boots"
<wyre> mmm one of them must be
<wyre> but I don't know which one exactly
<wyre> TJ-, this one! http://ix.io/1zID
<wyre> this is the time -43 was booted and I was not able to connect to the server
<wyre> TJ-, something went wrong with systemd-networkd
<wyre> http://ix.io/1zIH, TJ
<TJ-> wyre: there is nothing useful in that log
<TJ-> wyre: but there may be in the paste before that (1zID) I'll read it
<wyre> TJ-, it is the same boot
<wyre> but filtering -u NetworkManager.service
<TJ-> wyre: OK, for the full dmesg log (1zID) the 'sky2' module never loaded at all
<wyre> TJ-, then? what can we do?
<wyre> can I force it to load?
<wyre> TJ-, you are right, in the other boots it is loading it
<wyre> why is not loading in -43 kernel? :-(
<wyre> it is even the same version 4.15.0 xddd
<TJ-> wyre: so check it exists: "find /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic -name sky2.ko -ls  "   - if it exists, then do "modinfo /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/marvell/sky2.ko "
<wyre> TJ-, there is not exist
<wyre> here is the issue xdd
<TJ-> wyre: aha! bingo. So, you've not got the linux-modules package installed! Do "apt list linux-modules-4.15.0-43-generic" and I bet it reports it but doesn't show it as "[installed]"
<wyre> TJ-, https://bpaste.net/show/5273bcc0f4bf
<wyre> installed?
<TJ-> wyre: so check if it is still available from the archive with "apt-cache policy linux-modules-4.15.0-43-generic" and if it is, then you can do  "sudo apt install linux-modules-4.15.0-43-generic"
<wyre> TJ-, it is already installed
<wyre> but sky2.ko there is not xddd
<TJ-> wyre: it looks like the files got damaged/deleted somehow, so they need reinstalling. As it is already showing as installed you'll need to do "sudo apt install --reinstall linux-modules-4.15.0-43-generic"
<wyre> TJ-, sky2.ko still not there
<wyre> (I've done --reinstall, hehe)
<wyre> I think that module is not inside linux-modules-4.15.0-43-generic package
<wyre> it is for -44 and -45 xddd
<ioria> wyre, it's in extra
<TJ-> wyre: according to my search here it is, but let me check because I use the -lowlatency not -generic flavour
<wyre> ioria, how can I install it?
<TJ-> ioria: oh of course! They used to be different between -g and -l
<ioria> linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-43-generic
<ioria> wyre, the cmd is the same change change the pkg name
<TJ-> wyre: "apt list linux-modules-extra* --installed"
<ioria> wyre, but at this point better to cecke the whole -43 kernel chain
<wyre> now it is TJ- ioria ;-)
<wyre> ioria, what do you mean?
<wyre> how can I check that?
<ioria> wyre,  dpkg -l | grep 4.15.0-43
<TJ-> wyre: "apt list linux*4.15.0-43-generic*"
<wyre> ioria, three installed :-)
<ioria> wyre,  paste it please
<ioria> 3 it's not enough
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/5d8e50403e87
<ioria> and the headers ?
<wyre> ioria, something more? :-)
<ioria> wyre, not strictly... but i think that kernel  had been removed
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/56ffae753950
<wyre> well, let's try then :-)
<wyre> well, booting again in -45 version
<ioria> wyre, paste again /etc/default/grub
<wyre> despite of I've used "sudo grub-set-default gnulinux-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c>gnulinux-4.15.0-43-generic-advanced-350fd4bd-88c1-4cf0-a35b-424fce18c52c"
<ioria> wyre, paste again /etc/default/grub
<wyre> http://ix.io/1zIR
<qwebirc25584> Hello
<wyre> I would have to use "1>4"
<ioria> wyre, set GRUB_DEFAULT="1>4"   and sudo update-grub
<qwebirc25584> I have a question if anyone is not busy.
<wyre> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wyre> ioria, fine!
<wyre> thank you all! TJ-, tomreyn ;-)
<wyre> why TJ-'s way is not working?
<ioria> wyre, cat /proc/cmdline
<wyre> https://bpaste.net/show/7ad416430fa4 ioria
<ioria> ok
<qwebirc25584> !ask Does anyone know why I cannot verify the sha256sum as valid but I can verify the md5sum as valid for Ubuntu 18.10-desktop-amd64.iso?
<ubottu> qwebirc25584: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> wyre: rather strange; it's the method I use for everything because it survives kernel add/remove events
<kane77> Hi.. I have an issue with a laptop.. it was probably shut down incorrectly, so on boot I had to run e2fsck -y, that passed and I was able to get to graphical login, however I'm not able to log in, the password is correct, because I verified on tty and I was able to log in there.. any tips on how to debug this?
<BluesKaj> kane77, have you tried a reboot since the tty login?
<kane77> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> kane77, ok, did you attempt an update/upgrade?
<kane77> BluesKaj: it's my father's laptob, but I assume, it was shut down during an upgrade
<genady> hi
<BluesKaj> kane77, ok, try one from the vt/ttyt
<BluesKaj> err vt/tty
<kane77> BluesKaj: try what? upgrade?
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade
<kane77> BluesKaj: just to confirm, that's sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes
<shibboleth> TJ-, nacc: i see you found out what i did not like about 4.15.0-44? :P
<Sven_vB> are these facts from sfdisk --dump sufficient to reliably determine the sector size used? "label: gpt¶ unit: sectors¶ first-lba: 34"
<Sven_vB> I vaguely remembered sfdisk would *always* use 512 bytes per sector, but I can't find that guarantee in its man page.
<kane77> BluesKaj: I updated and upgraded and restarted, still the same
<kane77> I will probably reinstall
<genady> xubuntu is good
<kinghat> `apt list --installed` doesnt show snaps just the snapd?
<jilocasin> afternoon all
<jilocasin> does anyone know how to turn **off** all updates on Ubuntu 18.04.1 Server _from_the_command_line_?
<xamithan> you mean unattended upgrades ?
<jilocasin> xamithan:yes, the only time it should upgrade is if I manually enter sudo apt-get upgrade.
<xamithan> its some file under apt/apt.conf.d,  you'll know when you see it,  change the 1 to 0
<shibboleth> i've run into something that appears like a very esoteric multicard/multivendor/multioutput issue with xorg
<shibboleth> i have configs, logs, etc, anyone care to have a gander?
<shibboleth> xorg.conf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vZ87Xcff9v/
<shibboleth> xrandr -q: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MM7Bwp7mFC/
<genii> heh, xorg.conf
<shibboleth> yeah, this has to be done manually
<shibboleth> anyway, so the second output is detected, but at 1280x720
<shibboleth> if i xrandr --output DVI-I-1-1 --mode 1920x1080i --rate 50
<shibboleth> then: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHF9NR6z79/
<shibboleth> and presto, second display detects input
<shibboleth> problem is, need two "screens"
<shibboleth> then i tried reversing the xorg.conf
<shibboleth> making nv the first, intel the second
<jilocasin> xamithan: thanks, I've found it.  Is there anything I need to do, short of rebooting, to get apt to reread the new config?
<shibboleth> now the nv one is working with no need for a backrub, 1080p/i/50/60fps all wroking
<shibboleth> but the intel? here is the xorg.conf:
<shibboleth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XjsqTwwjrh/
<xamithan> I don't think you got to even reboot.  it should be read on a cron or something like that
<shibboleth> xrandr shows only the DVI (nv) connected (intel doesn't even show) and xorg log: xorg log: [   299.468] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
<shibboleth> what am i missing? which god have i offended?
<jilocasin> xamithan: thanks again, that's great.
<shibboleth> i'm getting close to having spent three hours on this issue, any help would be deeply appreciated
<Spr1ng> I'm trying to fix some dependencies but when I do it returns this error: "mv: cannot move '/usr/share/.mono/certs' to '/etc/mono/certstore/certs': Directory not empty", does anybody know if this means I have two versions of mono installed?
<hggdh> Spr1ng: isn't /usr/share/.mono a symlink to /etc/mono/certstore?
<Spr1ng> I don't know, is there a way to show if it's a symlink?
<hggdh> Spr1ng: ls -l /usr/share/.mono
<mostym> Hey all I have a file server that I just purchased with 48 3TB SAS drives.  I wanted to make one large RAID6 volume but then I found out that I can only have max 15 drives... So I wanted to pick your brains for ideas?
<xamithan> sounds like an off-topic question,  try ##hardware
<quesker> I did apt install libpam-cracklib; apt install libpam-pwquality  and got an error on the second one that they are incompatible.  now dpkg -l shows both and the pwquality one is in common-password
<quesker> what state is my system in now?
<jmgb4> Hey... hopefully an easy answer to my question: is there an easy way to rebuild an untrusted database? As in the repo X is compromised, how can I change to repo Y easily? This is a red vs blue team thing and they already had access to our machines, just trying to find a way to ensure the repos werent touched (they are not allowed to install anything pre compeititon)
<Spr1ng> hggdh: it doesn't look like a symlink
<TJ-> jmgb4: your question is unclear; do you mean how to change the entry in apt's sources.list ?
<naxil81> hi
<naxil81> i have a question
<BluesKaj> naxil81, just state your issue
<hggdh> Spr1ng: OK, we are probably on different versions of Ubuntu. Your basic issue is you are trying to mv a directory to another one that already contains files/directories. Please see https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/127712/merging-folders-with-mv
<Spr1ng> hggdh: ye thanks, I removed that directory and was able to process that command coreectly
<jmgb4> TJ-, is there a static file on a ubuntu repo that is the default for apt repositories?
<GivenToCode> Hi, not sure if this is a systemd thing but I am on ubuntu 18.04.1 and I have a systemd unit that has been working fine until recently. I found that /usr/local/bin is no longer on the path in the context of the systemd script
<GivenToCode> Did I break something or did something change?
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: can you pastebin your log containing the error message?
<GivenToCode> pragmaticenigma, "line 375: yq: command not found"
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: That doesn't help anyone help you
<GivenToCode> if I ssh to the host, yq is definitely installed and on the path for that shell. Doing some testing on a host where it works and where it doesn't it's because /usr/local/bin (where yq is) is not in PATH anymore
<tomreyn> when you say you "have a systemd unit that has been working fine until recently", what changed between recently and now? was the system upgraded, from which other ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> are you assuming this changed happened within 18.04 ?
<tomreyn> *change
<GivenToCode> tomreyn, it's not due to 18.04, it's been working fine on 18.04
<lordcirth__> GivenToCode, cat /etc/environment | nc termbin.com 9999
<GivenToCode> lordcirth__, like I said /usr/local/bin is on the path for regular shells, just within a systemd unit it is not any more
<GivenToCode> I guess my question is how does systemd set the default path? and is it possible I took an update to systemd that changed the default?
<GivenToCode> FWIW this is PATH according to a test script run by systemd: PATH=/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/snap/bin
<GivenToCode> this is what it looks like on a "known good" host: PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: Is this a service that you created?
<tomreyn> so you are suggesting that a change was introduced within ubuntu 18.04 which causes the environment systemd unit files operate in to change, specifically the PATH variable to exclude /usr/local/bin
<GivenToCode> pragmaticenigma, yes.
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: Update the service to use the full path... NEVER rely on the $PATH variable to be set or available
<GivenToCode> tomreyn, no. I have an 18.04 host where my systemd service operates as expected. I have another 18.04 host where it no longer does. Both are built from the same packer project just that the bad one is about 2 weeks newer than the good one
<GivenToCode> pragmaticenigma, yes that fixes my issue but I'm trying to understand more about how systemd works
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: It's probably a fluke that it worked at all. It could be a number of different factors.
<GivenToCode> pragmaticenigma, agreed. Ok, thanks for the help!
<pragmaticenigma> yep yep... I'm sure there is a file buried deep in a folder somewhere that sets the path for the systemd task environment. But faster to just assume it's volitile and will get overwritten by an future update or reboot
<pragmaticenigma> GivenToCode: Another possible option is here: https://stackoverflow.com/a/37341810
<Sven_vB> is there a trick with parted that allows giving the start position for mkpart as something human-readable (like 2TiB) and have parted add the one extra sector that it knows it would need? ("The closest location we can manage is …" … exactly what I actually meant, I just want to use few digits and a big unit.)
<Sven_vB> or is there an option to just put the partition at the start of the next big enough free space?
<Exterminador> hello guys. so, I've created a systemd script (hope this is the right name) to use "systemctl start|stop|reload" to manage the process. as usual, those commands can only be run by root
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, if you just press enter, it starts at the first free space, and then you can do +2TB or enter to use all
<Exterminador> how do I give a specific user permission to run those commands to that specific process
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, do you want the process to run as root, and a non-root user to control it? Or for it to run as their user?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, thanks. I'm trying to get it to work in --script mode (non-interactive), but I'll try the empty string.
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/192714
<xamithan> You use sudo
<Exterminador> huh. I was wondering if there's a way to give permissions without messing around with sudoers
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, sudoers is generally the correct place for anything that is "let non-root X do Y"
<xamithan> Well you could always do it like a command say,  passwd does it
<xamithan> Not the best way but it can be done
<Exterminador> is there a way to create a systemd script in a user $HOME directory or something like that?
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, nope, didn't work. it also doesn't accept
<Sven_vB> lordcirth__, … "+(number)(unit)" syntax
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: units are single character there, i think
<tomreyn> e.g. M, G, T
<tomreyn> there should also be "-1" for something like "start from the earliest reasonable location"
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, hmm, reading the manpage I don't see +. I must have been thinking of another tool
<lordcirth__> https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/parted.html#unit
<lordcirth__> TB and TiB are valid (and different) units
<tomreyn> oops, right, i mixed up with something else there (lvm?)
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, nah, unit "TiB" works very well if I add the one sector as a fraction. it's just that having to write so many digits after the decimal point makes it pretty useless to even support those large units.
<Exterminador> lordcirth__: thanks. I'll take a read at that. :)
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: not useless. you may want a partition which is the given non-fractual size in GB, e.g. "2 GiB" for swap. parted would still do alignment automatically.
<Sven_vB> there's gotta be sth like 2TiB+512B, or just an option to the effect of "anything within +/- 1 MiB is fine as well"
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yeah, indeed it works for the sizes. I meant "useless" for the start position.
<Sven_vB> it's quite frustrating seeing parted suggest the exact thing I want it to do, and having no option to accept the suggestion (in script mode).
<tomreyn> if you provide the same value as the end position gparted reports for an existing partition, or just add one on top, i think it'll be fine.
<tomreyn> see also the "unit" option
<Sven_vB> unfortunately, no. the line before the suggestion says "Error: You requested a partition from 245760MiB to 256000MiB (sectors 503316480..524287999).", it exits nonzero and it doesn't modify the PT
<Sven_vB> (numbers from testing on a smaller disk)
<Sven_vB> the script was "mkpart logical 1.00048828125MiB 240GiB mkpart logical 240GiB"
<Sven_vB> err, rather "mkpart logical 1.00048828125MiB 240GiB mkpart logical 240GiB 250GiB"
<tomreyn> when scripting, you should probably be working with units of %, cyl or chs
<Sven_vB> then I'd have to calculate sectors myself. :( actually my goal is to read a list of partition sizes in easily human-readable form and make ext4 partitions accordingly. I can't be the first to need that functionality, so I'm trying to not reinvent half of sfdisk
<tomreyn> check how others do it, e.g. debian installer or curtin
<Sven_vB> actually sfdisk can do it but on trusty it lacks GPT support
<tomreyn> delay the project by 5 months then ;)
<Sven_vB> =)
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1..When I open nautilus file system and click on desktops all I get is folder empty..Yet in Ubuntu Nate 18.10 it shows all icons How do I fix ?
<Sven_vB> I wish there were follow-up mails so I knew what happend to the parted patch from 2011 https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-parted/2011-10/msg00011.html
<Term1nal> I'm on 17.10, how can I trigger an upgrade to 18.04? I just get "No new release found." for do-dist-upgrade
<Sven_vB> the copyright years range in /usr/share/doc/parted/copyright ends 2007. I know trusty is old, but woooot
<Sven_vB> ah, nah, it's the same for bionic
<Sven_vB> and bionic's parted still has the annoying precision expectation
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | Term1nal
<ubottu> Term1nal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Term1nal> well hope this works
<Term1nal> last time I tried to upgrade it stopped working with my GPU
<Term1nal> so I had to clone back to my backup image
<tomreyn> nvidia?
<Clueless> hello, where can i get any explanations for installing Puzzle Agent on Ubuntu? I got a how-to page, but I don't understand one word of the instructions. I'm used to Windows :(
<qwebirc66745> hello,
<qwebirc66745> Why is the "Listen to this device" option in Windows, not in the Ubuntu sound GUI?
<Term1nal> tomreyn: no, Radeon
<Term1nal> qwebirc66745: check out JACK
<Term1nal> Ubuntu's audio is very basic-use. If you need to do anything fancy whatsoever, use a different audio system. JACK will let you route audio wherever you want.
<tomreyn> Term1nal: you might have difficulties with old graphics ATI cards, but other than that this should be fine.
<Term1nal> it's an R9 270X
<Exterminador> on this link, https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/192714, %webteam is supposed to the the user right? in my case would be %pylink, e.g?
<hggdh> Exterminador: group, not user
<Exterminador> hggdh: btw, I think I'm failing to understand this part: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/307547
<Exterminador> do I need the PASSWD: part? or not really?
<tomreyn> Term1nal: oh right those can be difficult, too, sorry, i forgot.
<hggdh> Exterminador: in my humble view, any and all sudo use should require the user to provide their password
<Exterminador> I just want something really easy. I just need to start, stop, restart pylink.service (a IRC bridge thing)
<Term1nal> I have a 660ti I can put in I guess, which I didn't have last time I tried to upgrade.
<tomreyn> Term1nal: just keep what you have and see if it works.
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, do you even need to manually start/stop the IRC bridge? can't it run on demand?
<Sven_vB> maybe via systemd socket activation or xinetd
<Exterminador> Sven_vB: I need to start, stop, restart if I want to edit the conf file
<Exterminador> Sven_vB: FYI, this is the program: https://github.com/jlu5/PyLink
<Sven_vB> Exterminador, who's owner and/or group of that config file? also systemd should be able to monitor files for changes.
<Exterminador> user and group is pylink
<Sven_vB> would it be enough if user pylink can restart it?
<Exterminador> I'd like to be able to use those 3 options (I may want to stop the bridge for sometime due to network updates/upgrades, etc)
<Sven_vB> in a ditch you could always have systemd start/stop pylink based on whether some file exists, and the file could be in the home directory of and onwed by your main user.
<Exterminador> that's too overwhelming to me. I'm not a Linux tech guy tho. I need something simple that works :)
<Wuestenfux> ^1
<caldarella> >>hi guys, I would like restore default HOME folders and and their respective default icons. I have run the 'xdg-user-dirs-update' command, the folders were created, while the default icons no. >>Why?
<novum> without ppa no ripgrep??
<novum> I am a little confused. this is in WSL, but I do sudo apt-get install ripgrep (like it says on !gh page), and I get  E: Unable to locate package ripgrep   I just did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> nope, cosmic 18.10 gives https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/ripgrep
<novum> I used linux mint as my first distro for about a year like 5 years ago and have been using arch ever since so I don't know much about canonical and ubuntu
<OerHeks> and for WSL, there is a dedicated channel
<novum> I didn't realize it would be different. is it not just ubuntu but sys calls translated to windows crap?
<OerHeks> yes, not a desktop if that is what you mean
<OerHeks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Net|> https://github.com/tecan/QSatisfy
<Term1nal> upgrade mostly successful XD
<Term1nal> there was no gnome session to speak of, but at least it got me to login screen
<Term1nal> so I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and bada-bing it worked.
<mra90> would it be possible to setup desktop ubuntu on VPS with 1gb ram and be able to confortably cuse it using VNC?
<tomreyn> mra90: could be tough nowadays. better have more ram.
<tomreyn> it would probably work, but not "comfortly", and it would swap soon
<TreyHarris> On login, update-manager popped up with some updates, and at top of the window it said "The computer also needs to restart to finish installing previous updates." Is that literal? Meaning, the package(s) requiring restart were from a previous update, not the one it's offering right now? And how can I get a list of packages that want a reboot?
<mra90> tomreyn, okay what about GPU would such VPS require it in order to produce graphics for VNC?
<tomreyn> mra90: you'll need to run an X server. an X server needs a display and a graphics device (which, at least for 2 D graphics, can be virtual)
<mra90> tomreyn, would that X server be my VNC?
<mra90> or what is it?
<tomreyn> TreyHarris: yes, this message means what you assume it means, "the package(s) requiring restart were from a previous update, not the one it's offering right now"
<TreyHarris> tomreyn: Thanks. Is there a programmatic way to ask "what packages need restart"?
<tomreyn> mra90: VNC is a network protocol. there are different server and client implementations.
<mra90> tomreyn, so what this *X server* is?
<OerHeks> virtual framebuffer would do, xvfb
<OerHeks> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.2 (bionic), package size 815 kB, installed size 2390 kB
<mra90> is it some app on VPS side?
<OerHeks> but take a look at your VPS vendor for an ubuntu image
<zzlatev> Hi guys
<zzlatev> i need some help
<mra90> my vendor offers kubuntu
<OerHeks> perhaps xubuntu or mate too, more lightweight
<Bashing-om> !ask | zzlatev
<ubottu> zzlatev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> mra90: X is a display server for the X window system, a way to present application output graphically in windows.
<mra90> OerHeks, what's wrong with kubuntu?
<tonyt> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> tonyt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> kubuntu is great, if you would have 2gb+
<tomreyn> TreyHarris: i'm not sure about this one actually, most likely there is, but i dont know how it actualyl works.
<mra90> OerHeks, I have exactly 2GB now
<mra90> in the offer of VPS I am looking at now
<mra90> would it be enough?
<mra90> it must be since they offer this desktop version by default ;D
<OerHeks> one can simply check if the file /var/run/reboot-required exists or not, but not at package level
<tomreyn> TreyHarris: https://askubuntu.com/questions/28530/how-can-i-tell-what-package-requires-a-reboot-of-my-system
<zzlatev> Bashing-om: ubottu thank you
<zzlatev> I compiled nginx from a source, but now I have two nginx
<TreyHarris> tomreyn: thank you, I have no idea why my searches didn't pull that up, I was reading askubuntu questions about all sorts of adjacent things before asking here....
<tomreyn> TreyHarris: it's not always easy to find the proper search terms for web searches...
<TreyHarris> tomreyn: you're telling me :-)
<Bashing-om> TreyHarris: /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs <- those should be the names of packages who need a reboot to become fully updated.
<TreyHarris> Bashing-om: yes, the above askubuntu question has that
<Bashing-om> TreyHarris: :)
<tomreyn> mra90: the system requirements are listed at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mra90> tomreyn, thanks
<mra90> I have just ordered cheepest VPS from ovh...will see what it can do
<tomreyn> you'll know early next week
<mra90> tomreyn, why next week? ;D
<tomreyn> they don't validate new customers on the weekends. more info in #ovh (OT here)
<mra90> well I have an account ther for years
<mra90> domains, vps in past too
<mra90> so I wouldnt call myself a new customer
<mra90> the question is how much time they need to strat new VPS
<sec__> Lula livre! Sou da resistência, contra a ditadura!
<sec__>  Lula livre! Sou da resistência, contra a ditadura!
<tomreyn> !ot | sec__
<ubottu> sec__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<updog> What do you think about Ubuntu for gaming? https://thishosting.rocks/best-linux-distros-for-gaming/
<updog> GamePack doesnt seem like its updated much nowadays
<sec__>  Lula livre! Sou da resistência, contra a ditadura!
<sec__>  Lula livre! Sou da resistência, contra a ditadura!
#ubuntu 2019-02-02
<trippy-takkha> hello
<Intelo> I want to increase partition space on an installed ubuntu os. What are my options?
<Tin_man> size of the partitions ?
<leftyfb> Intelo: https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-resize-partitions-with-the-ubuntu-or-gparted-live-cd  # first result on google for "ubuntu increase partition size"
<Intelo> Tin_man,  around 100 gb
<Tin_man> see above, if un eventful the come back..
<Intelo> Tin_man,  didn't googled as didnt wanted to take chances
<leftyfb> Intelo: if you're concerned about an extra 100MB, you're doing it wrong
<Intelo> leftyfb,  my / is almost ful. I have 100 gb partition on same drive
<leftyfb> ugh, my bad. I read it as MB, not GB. Sorry
<OerHeks> i hope the free space is next to your ubuntu install
<Intelo> OerHeks,  I cannot confirm that
<leftyfb> OerHeks: you can shift things around. Though grub might get angry, but fixable.
<OerHeks> true.
<Tin_man> see gparted, and look
<OerHeks> if you snoop of windows, let windows decrease the size
<Tin_man> if dual, i wouldn't mess with it..
<Intelo> Tin_man,  it is dual boot
<Tin_man> better to but a cheap hdd, or other and include it in your fstab
<leftyfb> or just wipe Windows :)
<Intelo> I would wipe windows but how to make that space available to ubuntu?
<Tin_man> i don't like dual boot, and i did it (years ago)..
<Intelo> Tin_man,  if not dual, how do you run windows? vbox?
<Tin_man> 2 different machines
<Tin_man> not VR
<strangerr> is there an option to have 'apt install' either not prompt me to configure the package it wants me to interactively configure, or to set variables it can automatically use to configure the package?
<Tin_man> you have so many ways to communicate with them. WINSCP from windows to linux, SSH, Etc.. etc..
<Intelo> Tin_man,  leftyfb  hey, I just deleted windows partition and resized ubuntu partition. It seems it reflects what I wanted via gparted. Should I expect crashes for ubuntu in future or need to worry about anything?
<Intelo> What are limitations of windows running as guest in vbox?
<Tin_man> don't know never tried it.. I don't run dual anything. might try someone that is an expert on partitions..
<Tin_man> Intelo, if you have a really good back up then I wouldn't worry about it.. see what happens
<VitoG> too many asswipes in life
<Tin_man> in the big scheme of life i'd rather them wipe than not..
<VitoG> haha
<VitoG> good one
<VitoG> tin man are you chinese by any chance?
<Tin_man> god i hope not
<VitoG> just wondering, i know of someone who used that name before
<Tin_man> i've had it for a tad bit, has to do with my local in life..
<VitoG> i see
<hggdh> folks, please let's keep on-topic
<VitoG> sorry
<Tin_man> yes. way off..
<SBTlauien> Hi
<leonardus> anyone know what could have caused this crash? https://i.imgur.com/ALGFPVL.png
<leonardus> the game I was on started slowing to a crawl, eventually the computer became unusable, and after a few minutes the game and discord crashed, and I get that message
<leonardus> it says something about AudioDeviceLinuxPulse, could it be PulseAudio causing the crash?
<psyrus> is anyone familiar with sparky distro
<leftyfb> psyrus: other distro's are not supported here
<psyrus> well what I am getting at though, is it has wine preinstalled in it, when i go to synpatic to try and install wine on my linux partition, it doesn't work but with a certain list of programs and theres windows apps on there i wanna run but they're not on the list
<psyrus> wine doesn't work with hardly any of the programs I wanna use i don't wanna run apps that are just on that play on linux list
<leftyfb> psyrus: other distro's are not supported here
<OerHeks> sparky nor wine issues are supported in this channel, general ##linux or #winehq maybe a good idea
<leonardus> how do I stop this from happening https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftTcp4wJrk/
<TruenHero> hi, anyone knows when i use $xrandr --output LVDS1 --scale-from 1920x1080_60.0 the area of mouse movement is limited,
<hggdh> leonardus: you ran out of memory
<xadversaryxx> hellooo
<xtramayo> hello robscomputer
<robscomputer> hi xtramayo!
<xtramayo> how's it going?
<xtramayo> https://web.archive.org/web/sitemap/debaser003.addr.com
<xtramayo> <iframe src="https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid=3A6838D977CA88B0&resid=3A6838D977CA88B0%21501&authkey=ALEnnzeVWhmSDbg" width="98" height="120" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: please don't post irrelevant links in the channel.  Thanks :)
<Vic2> I have a question EoL dates ... for example, when Ubuntu 14.04 goes EoL in April, will that mean as of that date you CANNOT do any package updates (upgrades? not sure of correct term) at all, or does it simply mean that there will be no new updates after that date?  And if it is the latter, how long would someone still running be able to update to the very final versions of everything?
<SlidingHorn> Vic2: I'm honestly not sure if/when they kill the repos entirely.  I wouldn't want to test it.  I like to have secure, updated systems
<Vic2> Slidinghorn I do not disagree ... but I am writing something about ending support for 14.04 for a project that supports 14.04 and 18.04, and need some facts to back me up. :)
<SlidingHorn> Vic2: it looks like you can still find archived old repositories at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Mythikos> I have Ubuntu 18.04 on my first SSD, and just installed Windows 10 on a second SSD. I'm wondering: Is there something I can do to make it easier during boot up to select which drive to boot into? Altering the boot sequence seems ineffective
<Vic2> Slidinghorn - yes thank you.  You gave me the magic words to Google. :)
<tomreyn> Mythikos: add windows to grub2
<Mythikos> tomreyn, I see. I'll web search that
<tomreyn> and optionally force the grub menu to show
<Mythikos> I'm in uncharted territory (for me). I used to dual boot on the same drive. This is a bit different
<Deihmos> is there no way to make a tiny install?
<Deihmos> barebone install
<tomreyn> Deihmos: the desktop installer offers a "minimal desktop" (or similar) installation, a smaller one can be created using either of the server installers, a yet smaller one by debootstrap.
<Mythikos> tomreyn, <sudo update-grub> I think that did it. The output listed Windows Boot Manager. Now I just need to double check some of the UEFI settings
<Mythikos> tomreyn, Thanks!
<tomreyn> Mythikosoh, nice and simple.
<Mythikos> It was. Just need to be pointed in the right direction
<Mythikos> Cheers!
<Mythikos> needed*
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<xtramayo> robscomputer: yt?
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: do you have an ubuntu support question we can help with?
<xtramayo> SlidingHorn: i am downloading ubuntu now
<xtramayo> hello Gazooo
<xtramayo> hello carif
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: please keep posts to ubuntu support - if you'd like to just chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<xtramayo> I'd like for an experienced programmer to test abacadup on Wine
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: for wine support, try #winehq
<xtramayo> or, i'd like to test ubuntu as a target for files copied using abacadup
<SlidingHorn> !backup | xtramayo these are better ideas
<ubottu> xtramayo these are better ideas: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xtramayo> great, but what if it's networked with windows 98?
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: it's not.  So we don't have to worry about that.
<xtramayo> spit valve
<xtramayo> i'd need two instances of oracle wouldn't i?
<xtramayo> eh, windows 10 as a host will work i guess
<xtramayo>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> xtramayo: this channel is for helping real users with ubuntu troubles, please dont troll here
<pianist35> Hello guys! How are you
<pianist35> Bro 3  days ago  I tried install Geforce 210 on Ubuntu 8.10 --- so  I installed  Ubuntu 8.04 I have the same error! I read a lot information askubuntu.com
<pianist35> But I don't  What I'm doing because I funcking noob!
<Mead> I'm about to go F'ing nutz on this no carb diet, that is how I am.
<lotuspsychje> pianist35: you should know 8.10 is long end of life by now
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Mead
<ubottu> Mead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: also, please watch your language.  Even thinly masking swear words isn't appropriate here
<pianist35> Ok bro! sorry for my languaje!
<pianist35> I'm so stresfull you know!
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: like lotuspsychje said, though, 8.10 and 8.04 have both been end of life for *many* years now.
<xtramayo> i've pwnd a Geforce 210
<lotuspsychje> xtramayo: please only use this channel when you have an ubuntu question
<pianist35> @xtramayo  really? How you do that? Guide me sensey
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: that's off topic here.  Please don't feed that particular troll :)
<xtramayo> you insert it into a standard PCI
<lotuspsychje> xtramayo: stop that please
<pianist35> T_T
<xtramayo> slot
<SlidingHorn> !ot > xtramayo
<ubottu> xtramayo, please see my private message
<geekosopher> so now that 14.04 will reach EOL, will there be a direct upgrade to 19.04?
<SlidingHorn> geekosopher: no.  You'll likely need to upgrade incrementally to 16.04 and then 18.04.  19.04 will not be an LTS release
<geekosopher> oh ok SlidingHorn. Ain't there a direct upgrade to 18.04 either?
<xtramayo> pianist35: i think you might need an AMD processor
<SlidingHorn> geekosopher: I don't *believe* so...
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: last request.  Please stop with the off-topic conversation.
<geekosopher> thanks SlidingHorn
<xtramayo> it worked with an AMD dual core and Windows XP
<SlidingHorn> geekosopher: not a problem
<pianist35> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xmKqPJhs6g/
<pianist35> my Nvidia-setting don't show the graphic card
<xtramayo> pianist35: the thing to remember is that the card is for desktop and gaming combined
<xtramayo> nvidia drivers worked for me
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: "it worked for me" is not a helpful answer.  If you cannot be helpful and stay on topic, please leave this channel.
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: what is the output of   cat /etc/release | nc termbin.com 9999
<xtramayo> i saw the most amazing sunset the other evening
<SlidingHorn> !ops | xtramayo
<ubottu> xtramayo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: Correction:   cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<pianist35> # cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999 https://termbin.com/t4rn
<xtramayo> sliding pianist.
<SlidingHorn> pianist35:  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA' | nc termbin.com 9999
<pianist35> https://termbin.com/5we3
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: okay, so you're using the nouveau driver - what seems to be the problem with it?
<pianist35> Because When I use my games opengl  memory ram crap..
<pianist35> for example tibia! consume 10gb ram wtf
<xtramayo> it uses onboard DIMM
<xtramayo> you need 1 or 2 gigs, and uses onboard ram
<xtramayo> if you'll notice, there are no memory chips on the card
<xtramayo> just a fan
<pianist35> If I configure my games only Interface software! not problem if I use Open GL memory ram crash
<pianist35> So I think I don't have the correct driver for my graphic card
<SlidingHorn> xtramayo: tibia does not require "1 or 2 gigs" of RAM.  Please stop.
<pianist35> SlidingHorn: nvidia-x-sever-setting don't show the graphic card
<xtramayo> what's listed then?
<pianist35> Tibia use 10 gb ram in 3 min! I monitored the process!
<pianist35> I'm wrong?  the problem is the graphic card?
<xtramayo> how many gigs do you have on the motherboard?
<SlidingHorn> pianist35: how did you install tibia?
<pianist35> I have a tutorial
<pianist35> wait a moment
<pianist35> SlidingHorn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dgzHdxzWsj/
<pianist35> Bro it's corrrect If I try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1085042/ubuntu-18-10-installing-nvidia-drivers-leads-to-black-screen-after-grub   or I crash my pc again?
<xtramayo> that's not for a GeForce 210
<pianist35> But it's similar to my error!
<pianist35> But, I'm wrong? is the problem a graphic card driver?
<pianist35> or another configuration
<xtramayo> perhaps it's referred to as something else in the configuration
<pianist35> xorg.conf?
<xtramayo> clicky
<pianist35> I don't know why it's memory ram crash!
<pianist35> only if I use open GL
<xtramayo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/527638/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-gt210
<xtramayo> or is that dangling like a fruit on the beach?
<pianist35> xtramayo: thank you
<pianist35> SlidingHorn: Thank you
<xtramayo> yw!
<syd> Hey there folks, I don't know why, but my ubuntu 18.10 is taking too long to boot lately
<syd> Sometimes, it so happens that a black screen keeps continuing and never loads anything when booted.
<syd> can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | syd
<ubottu> syd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<syd> oops, sorry
<conte1983> Ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | conte1983
<ubottu> conte1983: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<conte1983> Salve a tutti ...
<conte1983> Ok
<pianist35> SlidingHorn:
<pianist35> Bro I did it
<pianist35> If someone have this problem this a tutorial https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Gktm25sJ8/
<pianist35> Thank you so much
<Ascavasaion> Hello there... what is the command to check if linux installed is 32 or 64 bit?  lsb_release?  uname -a?  Reason I ask is because I am trying to run a 64 bit Windows 2012 server in Virtualbox, but it is only giving me 32 bit options when I try to create a new virtual machine.  lsb_release -a and uname -a give the following... https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SnFCPjfqgv/x
<SwedeMike> Ascavasaion: uname -a will tell you what the kernel is, if it's 64 bit or not.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: x86_64 indicates 64-bit
<Ascavasaion> I installed from this USB media... "Lubuntu 18.04.1 LTS amd64"
<SwedeMike> Ascavasaion: dpkg -l will show you if your packages are 32bit or 64bit as ll
<Ascavasaion> thank you SwedeMike and ducasse
<Ascavasaion> SwedeMike: the dpkg -l command lists all applications as either "all" or "amd64".  Don't undestand why virtualbox will not recognise the 64bit installations
<Ascavasaion> in the dpkg -l line it states "ii  virtualbox                           5.2.18-dfsg-2~ubuntu18. amd64                   x86 virtualization solution - base binaries".  Looks suspiciously like I have installed x86 stuff?  Orhave I misunderstood?
<ksdnn> does ubuntu have proton?
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: amd64 means you have the 64-bit package
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: are the virtualbox modules built and loaded properly?
<client35> I'm not trying to be snobbish, but more observational - why would anyone have to adjust their workflow to an OS update schedule?'
<client35> I recently switched over from Win10 to 18.04 for my daily b/c I don't game as often and have started more docker/github projects
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: I am not sure... I did a sudo apt install virtualbox, and took it from there.  but still no 32bit modes
<Ascavasaion> going to reboot and check something
<ksdnn> does ubuntu have proton?
<Polesch> How do I add a jar file to path?
<ducasse> Polesch: you don't add files, you add directories
<Polesch> Let me rephrase, I'm trying to run shovill, but it gives this error: "[shovill] Could not find 'pilon' - please install it." Pilon is a java application found here: https://github.com/broadinstitute/pilon/releases -- how do I make shovill find pilon after downloading it?
<qwebirc2738> join
<qwebirc2738> hello
<qwebirc2738> I am using linux mint on my hp i3,4gb ram, but is hanging while i am working on chrome
<qwebirc2738> everytime
<qwebirc2738> is it good to switch to ubuntu
<spinningCat> hey
<spinningCat> ubuntu 18.04 is stable now?
<blackflow> spinningCat: define "stable". it's out since april last year.
<spinningCat> not lots of bugs
<spinningCat> works smoothly
<spinningCat> etc.
<spinningCat> i am using 16.04 should i start using 18.04
<Kyros> for what use case?
<Kyros> im desktop = yes server = no
<Kyros> imo
<spinningCat> i  am just developer whp is not into linux so much
<Kyros> yeah go for it
<spinningCat> i just want to do programming in stable env
<Kyros> im must salty cause they added a network regression a few months back
<ducasse> spinningCat: upgrade if you need newer packages
<Kyros> my desktop is 18.04 though
<Sveta> spinningCat: long term support (LTS) releases are more stable, 18.04 is one of them I think
<spinningCat> I see
<Sveta> spinningCat: there is a nice chart about releases at https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<spinningCat> let me check
<itzofficialalex> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome itzofficialalex
<itzofficialalex> op %a
<lotuspsychje> itzofficialalex: can we help you with something today?
<redraven> hi. can someone help me which command is used to list all users that are allowed to log-in?
<lotuspsychje> redraven: you mean the list of total users on the system?
<EriC^> redraven: have a look at /etc/passwd for users with a shell at the end and a password in the password field
<redraven> @EriC^: thanks... a look in the passwd was the solution...
<EriC^> redraven: this gets you close if you have a huge file, then check the password field in /etc/shadow grep -vE "bin/false|bin/true|bin/nologin" /etc/passwd
<EriC^> redraven: no problem
<thaurwylth> Am I correct in thinking that a screen reader is a software that pronounces through voice synthesis material that is written on the visual screen, and that this will be only an issue if people would actually use such a screen reader? 'The screen reader doesn't read the installer when executed from a live session (bug 1797861), is not auto-enabled on first login even if it's been enabled during installation (bug 1796275) and ...
<ubottu> bug 1797861 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Screen reader doesn't read installer's GUI during a live session installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797861
<ubottu> bug 1796275 in casper (Ubuntu Disco) "Screen reader is not auto-enabled on first login if enabled when installing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796275
<thaurwylth> ... the pages of the first run wizard are not read properly (bug 1797868) '
<ubottu> bug 1797868 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu) "Screen reader doesn't read gnome-initial-setup windows properly" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797868
<Sveta> thaurwylth: yes if people do not enable screen reader during install then they do not see these bugs
<thaurwylth> Sveta, OK!
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't clear swap
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't stop kdenlive process
<EriC^> RonaldsMazitis: what have you tried til now?
<ksdnn> does ubuntu have proton?
<blackflow> ksdnn: the steam thing?
<ksdnn> yes
<SwedeMike> blackflow: if you go to google and type "ubuntu proton" you get several hits. One of them that seems relevant is https://askubuntu.com/questions/1073514/how-do-i-get-proton-on-steam-to-work
<blackflow> ksdnn: yes, it's part of the Steam itself.
<blackflow> SwedeMike: no.
<RonaldsMazitis> EriC^: sudo swapoff -a && swapon -a
<EriC^> RonaldsMazitis: how did you try killing the kdenlive?
<RonaldsMazitis> htop
<RonaldsMazitis> f4
<RonaldsMazitis> f9
<RonaldsMazitis> sigkill
<EriC^> RonaldsMazitis: try ps aux | grep kdenlive then use "kill -9 <pid here>
<EriC^> ah
<SwedeMike> blackflow: sorry, I directed that to the wrong person. It was meant for ksdnn
<SwedeMike> ksdnn: if you go to google and type "ubuntu proton" you get several hits. One of them that seems relevant is https://askubuntu.com/questions/1073514/how-do-i-get-proton-on-steam-to-work
<blackflow> SwedeMike: still no. it's part of regular Steam installation. Just have to enable it in the settings.
<RonaldsMazitis> kill-9: command not found
<SwedeMike> blackflow: yes, but if he wants to know how to use this on ubuntu it shows that you install steam on ubunut and then you get proton, as you say.
<blackflow> SwedeMike: right, but it's part of Steam itself, so googling for it and running into who knows what kind of ill advice, is not needed. Just flipt he switch in the Steam settings and there it is ;)
<blackflow> and it also runs very nice. aready playing Wolfenstein II, DooM, will try a few other games too. just enable it for all titles, not only fully tested ones.
<indigo945> Good morning! I have yesterday started a long-running task on a server with no tmux available, but unfortunately lost my ssh connection. The task is waiting for input from stdin, is there any way I can send to it?
<SwedeMike> indigo945: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/31824/how-to-attach-terminal-to-detached-process might show some ways?
<indigo945> SwedeMike: tyvm! I'll try that right away.
<gunix> what are the main differences between ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10?
<tomreyn> gunix: check the release notes, they should say
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Woodpecker> Hey Im developing an application. I create a file that will be used by another application, wondering where in the linux heirarchy I ought to store it
<Woodpecker> basically it is a list, with the delimeter being linebreaks.
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: this is ubuntu support, is your issue related?
<Woodpecker> lotuspsychje: Im developing this in ubuntu, and for ubuntu, and it will be installed on ubuntu. I just want to follow their way of doing things.
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: allright, maybe describe your details to the channel, volunteers might think along
<lotuspsychje> Woodpecker: perhaps also see #ubuntu-devel
<Woodpecker> that might be useful.
<ksdnn> Woodpecker: /usr/share/<yourapp>/
<Woodpecker> ksdnn:That was what I was thinking, but I thought perhaps /var/spool/<yourapp>
<gunix> tomreyn: yea, got it, ty
<Woodpecker> gunix: lol, you got an @linux.com email address too eh?
<blackflow> Woodpecker: I'd prefer dynamically generated data under /var somewhere, and static packaged data under /usr/share/
<blackflow> consider even /run if it needn't survive reboot
<Woodpecker> blackflow: I guess it is going in var then.
<Woodpecker> thanks.
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kNKM2H7WJN/
<ubuntutr> i look there: https://yarnpkg.com/lang/en/docs/install/#debian-nightly
<ubuntutr> apt-transport-https
<ubuntutr> ok
<ubuntutr> fixed
<gunix> Woodpecker: yes, i did. however, how did you know ?
<Woodpecker> gunix: Irc cloud just lists it by default. Its interesting just because I remember paying something like 250 smackaroons to get one of these. Still love it on the resume. I was working on getting an @ubuntu extension, but I never pushed through with it. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/W6IN3v8y/IRC_Cloud.png
<gunix> Woodpecker: you get one if you donate 250 euros to the linux foundation, yes. it's something i planned to do for a long time, considering i have a great career because of the community behind linux. it was one way to try to give something back. the linux foundation also has really nice projects that deserve all the help in the world
<blackflow> it's in your /whois too
<marina_2> hola
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<xzijoq> hi
<CyberGhost78> hi xzijoq
<xzijoq> oh hi i thought i was in the wrong place for chat, i just started this
<Cybergrad> This is support chat.
<CyberGhost78> go to: ubuntu-offtopic
<xzijoq> by /join
<CyberGhost78> oops #ubuntu-offtopic
<CyberGhost78> yeah /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<xzijoq> thanx see ya
<Cybergrad> I unintentionally unassigned an SRU fix last night. What persons have the authority to reassign it? I can't seem to.
<Cybergrad> It would also help if someone with the authority could change the tag to verification-failed-cosmic. I don't know how.
<tomreyn> Cybergrad: maybe ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<Cybergrad> @tomreyn Thanks.
<tomreyn> also be sure to post the bug #
<Cybergrad> I will.
<genady> good
<gorgonauta> :)
<janat08> how to install packages from disco while on cosmic
<ksdnn> why is ubuntu install cd 1.6 GB?
<lian> nihao
<lian> yourenma
<ksdnn> that's pretty large
<OerHeks> janat, not.
<janat08> ksdnn: i'd much rather it be bigger
<vompatti> Hi. Has this landed in 4.14.0-55 kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813873 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Userspace break as a result of missing patch backport" [High,Fix committed]
<lian> nimen
<vompatti> if so, its still causing problems: https://github.com/junegunn/fzf/issues/1486
<janat08> is there a way to force install packages from next ubuntu version disco?
<OerHeks> vompatti, so wait for the fix to reach updates?
<OerHeks> janat08, we do not support that.
<OerHeks> build the package yourself perhaps?
<janat08> OerHeks: lol i tried, i then have to resolve dependencies and stuff
<vompatti> OerHeks: I mean, if that fix is in 4.15.0-45, there is still regression happening (I hope I'm using the right terms here). If the fix is not in that build then I'll just have to wait for updates
<thanzex> Hi there! Everything works fine on my 18.04.1 LTS except tty, if i try to login on any tty as soon as i enter the username it "auto-enters" a blank passwords and then starts a loop of Login Incorrect without me touching anything. Any idea?
<Woodpecker> Question: In ubuntu, for an application, where would you store a license file that a statically linked library depends upon, and should not be shared between users?
<ryuo> Woodpecker: the user's home directory?
<Woodpecker> ryuo: really? not in /usr?
<Woodpecker> i wouldnt want it in the home directory in case a user tries to delete it.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: why not? /usr is only for shared files, and if it's run by that user, there's nowhere else you can write to really.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: what about /usr/local?
<ryuo> same problem.
<Woodpecker> really... hrmmmm
<ryuo> /usr/local is just reserved for software not originating from the distribution.
<Woodpecker> / Tertiary hierarchy for local data, specific to this host. Typically has further subdirectories, e.g., bin, lib, share.[9]
<ryuo> (or rather not tracked by the package manager)
<Woodpecker> hmmm then am I misinterpreting host as user?
<ryuo> Woodpecker: yes. the host is system level.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: this license file is per user.
<Woodpecker> oh, okay.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: the best place unless you want to invest in a lot of hacks to make it work at the system level...
<ryuo> Woodpecker: is the user's home directory somewhere.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: so if I put it into home, will the file contents be private to everyone save root?
<ryuo> Woodpecker: in general, yes, but it depends on the system configuration.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: for best results, set permissioons to 0600
<Woodpecker> ryuo: or would you suggest a means of encrypting the license file and having the binary take a password
<ryuo> Woodpecker: up to you. i don't even know what you are trying to accomplish.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: basically I use an expensive peace of software in my system that depends on a license key. I would be contractually in big doo doo
<Woodpecker> if that license key somehow made its way onto the web.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: i see. well, your options are dictated by how the license is provided to this software.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: surprised they don't just use a hardware dongle then... heh
<Woodpecker> ryuo: mmmmm
<Woodpecker> ryuo: its provided via a license file, and that either for commandline or api.
<OerHeks> just thinking, why not store a license in the keyring?
<Woodpecker> OerHeks: If I could do that, I would.
<aldcor> Hello! When i try to change repository it gives me this error but after closing application it says may software is up do to date. Similar error is shown in terminal. https://pastebin.com/Q3QiNRaU
<Woodpecker> OerHeks: its basically just a string of characters, and needs to be loaded in as a file. I program in Qt/c++ so perhaps thats the best way
<ryuo> Woodpecker: so, you can't feed it the raw data instead?
<OerHeks> aldcor, did you even check the ppa page if there are packages available for your version?
<aldcor> I used steps of one forum article but it didnt help. I think changing repositories via terminal would be better. But which exatcly i should use?
<ryuo> Woodpecker: if it takes a filename, then you have to use a file. the best you can do then is to make it readable only by your user.
<Woodpecker> ryuo: I'd have to look closer, but I think I would have to toss the file into cache first before deleting it.
<ryuo> Woodpecker: and/or use home directory encryption.
<OerHeks> aldor look at https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  ....
<ryuo> Woodpecker: if single user system, FDE would work better.
<aldcor> OerHeks, i did not. I was not aware of that
<ryuo> Woodpecker: But, encrypting it on disk isn't practical if you can't supply the license data through a stream API of sorts.
<Woodpecker> performance is more important. I am just being precautious. I want to build this into a snap so I can use this on other machines
<OerHeks> aldcor,  same for https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<guest_> ChuckyCheese
<aldcor> OerHeks,  i get this when trying to add this rep. https://pastebin.com/CUeiHcUQ
<OerHeks> please use paste.ubuntu.com., that pastebin does weird
<OerHeks> + stuff
<OerHeks> maybe you can figure it our yourself, check the ppa launchpad page
<aldcor> generally it is bad idea to add unstable packages right?
<aldcor> the one you pasted - gilir unstable. Do you use it yourself?
<OerHeks> aldcor, i am on bionic, so no
<sec__> Lula livre! Sou da resistência, contra a ditadura!
<ksdnn> aldcor: this ppa is really old
<OerHeks> ksdnn, i just told him, and how to check if it is still avtive
<tomreyn> sec__: please stop spamming this channel.
<aldcor> well, pieplight packaged are from 2015 and older. Probably that's why they are disabled by default
<OerHeks> with html5, one does not need pipelight anymore
<OerHeks> that NPAPI plugin is EOL
<qwebirc23655> hello
<ubuntutr> hello
<qwebirc23655> can you help me
<qwebirc23655> can you help me
<aldcor> why sources.list have different reps compared to software manager application?
<BluesKaj> ask your question, qwebirc23655
<OerHeks> aldcor, you tell us, you addeed sources that are not valid
<OerHeks> c/added
<qwebirc23655> when i try to install python-pip
<qwebirc23655> it say something missing
<ubuntutr> what is error ?
<aldcor> i even had no idea.. i guess i was following some thread about netflix or smth last week
<qwebirc23655> failed
<qwebirc23655> failed to get
<BluesKaj> qwebirc23655, missing what, a dependency?
<ubuntutr> sudo apt update
<ubuntutr> qwebirc23655: sudo apt update
<qwebirc23655> how do i send image
<ubuntutr> sudo apt install python3-pip
<ubuntutr> try this command
<OerHeks> !paste | qwebircnumber
<ubottu> qwebircnumber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> qwebirc23655: use imgur.com, but if you can use the temrinal to create textual output and post that to paste.ubuntu.com it may be easier.
<Apachez> how rude
<qwebirc23655> i never use imgur, ill try it later, i will try this command first apt install python3-pip
<ubuntutr> use all error code http://paste.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc23655> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WD3YRpyVvT/
<ubuntutr> apt-get update
<qwebirc23655> if i do apt-get update
<ksdnn> ubuntu is stupid, it is shipped with gnome, but not with the dconf editor
<qwebirc23655> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/swDxT4Tw9z/
<OerHeks> ksdnn, silly, you can install it yourself
<ksdnn> (by default)
<OerHeks> ksdnn, why do you complain about the size of the iso, while you miss packages?
<qwebirc23655> hello?
<ksdnn> because it is too big but still missing important stuff
<qwebirc23655> halo?
<ubuntutr> ksdnn: what is your problem?
<ubuntutr> fuck you!
<OerHeks> ubuntutr, please keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<qwebirc23655> can someone help me?
<ubuntutr> "ksdnn> ubuntu is stupid,"
<ubuntutr> OerHeks ?
<ubuntutr> what is this
<ubuntutr> ksdnn he has problem with her mother
<ksdnn> just imagine windows 10 dropping regedit or stopping supporting shortcuts like ubuntu did
<tomreyn> ksdnn: please move over to #ubuntu-discuss for discussion, this channel is limited to support only. thanks!
<aldcor> just came back to apolagize to my dumb questions.. i just could not think straight anymore because i was so angry i couldnot uncheck or remove reps (because i juse i3). I switched to wayland, deleted all the wierd reps and left with ubuntu bionic main and everything is now fine. System is up to date.
<BluesKaj> !id | qwebirc23655
<ubottu> qwebirc23655: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: unfortunately too late, they're gone
 * tomreyn just wanted to respond as well
<BluesKaj> yeah, i noticed tomreyn , missed it when I was looking up his IP/location
<tomreyn> ubuntutr: please calm down, and watch your language.
<ubuntutr> ok
<ubuntutr> i dont have problem anyone
<ubuntutr> thanks
<blackflow> aldcor: you switched to sway?
<aldcor> blackflow, u mean like pussycatdoll song?
<blackflow> aldcor: no I mean as the  wayland compositor for i3. Wayland is a protocol, not a program. so I was wondering if you switched to Sway.
<aldcor> oh, i did not know about sway. I will check it immediatly!
<aldcor> i am glad i havent purged other DE yet.. :) i didnt know i cannt check or uncheck software manager in i3
<blackflow> aldcor: not sure what you mean. but i3 is just a WM, there should be no problem with any program running under it, software manager included
<sec__> demilitarizacao
<aldcor> oh, i misunderstood what sway is.. I thought it's alternative software manager application specifically for i3 :D
<aldcor> yes, i was surprised about inability to check or uncheck boxes in soft manager
<hggdh> sec__: please be aware that this is a support-only channel. Specifically, no politics. Please stop
<aldcor> i will troubleshoot this
<aldcor> its not normal that i cannot check or uncheck..
<aldcor> blackflow, have you ever had similar problem?
<aldcor> error rather
<Toxmi> Hi, I've a laptop with Ethernet access to internet. It's fixed IP and not DHCP. I want to share this internet via wifi with my other devices. So I create a access point in nm-applet. But the devices can detect my access point they cant browse internet. I've no idea how to configure the IP/Route the device. Do I need to set manually the client networks as well?
<blackflow> aldcor: I don't use the software center so I wouldn't know. sounds as maybe it requires the full gnome DE being present or at least some component of it. Dunno.
<tomreyn> if it had worked out, it would have been just what you already did. which ubuntu version is this?
<ryuo> Toxmi: depends. if you only have that one address and not a network assigned to you, then you need to use NAT with a private network allocation.
<Toxmi> ryuo: I just have an ethernet, and with that ethernet I just have an IP address (no DHCP) with specific IP and fixed gateway/DNS.
<tomreyn> Toxmi: ^ what i wrote above was to you.
<bb> !list
<ubottu> bb: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Toxmi> tomreyn: 18.04. Sorry for the miss
<bb> list!
<tomreyn> bb: can we help you?
<tomreyn> Toxmi: no that's fine, my bad for not adressing you.
<tacomaster> I was wondering. I have an intel 530 intagrated graphics ( I know not great) but I am playing some of the smae games and they look way worse in ubuntu than they did under windows. Is there a better driver to use for ubuntu 18.04 or is it just the state of the intel driver?
<tomreyn> Toxmi: i was thinking it'd work out of the box in 18.04, apparently i was wrong.
<Toxmi> So I have to just purchase a router and there is no way. I'm novice in network and I thought it might be possible to share my access of internet with other devies...just like android thether
<ryuo> Toxmi: you can, but it requires an understanding of networking... hm.
<aldcor> blackflow, well the thing is slowly move out of DE (i3 now) and terminal is becoming my friend more and more but the weird thing is that sources.list have different links compared to software manager application so i was confused and 'forced' to go back to normal DE.
<Toxmi> Now, I'm asking something theoretical, when I've a fixed IP on the network and no DHCP. So my laptop access the internet via manual configuration. Is it possible to share this access with other devices using wifi
<ryuo> Toxmi: which flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<Toxmi> ryuo: ha, so it will get complicated. I just understand it in level of what is IP and what is Gatway and What is DNS :)
<Toxmi> ryuo: gnome, default
<Toxmi> actually I'm now using i3wm
<ryuo> Toxmi: i see. network manager might have a method of sharing an internet connection. this concept is what the young call "hotspots".
<ryuo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/490950/create-wifi-hotspot-on-ubuntu
<ryuo> Toxmi: ^
<Toxmi> ryuo: yeah, excatly. When I setup one, I select Access Point which I think do the job
<Toxmi> oh thanks
<ryuo> Toxmi: though honestly it's more of a convenience for beginners. i don't consider it an ideal solution.
<Toxmi> ryuo: which tools do you recommend?
<Toxmi> manual nmcli?
<ryuo> Toxmi: anything that's a dedicated solution.
<ryuo> Toxmi: using a regular PC to solve a networking problem isn't ideal.
<Toxmi> ryuo: yeah. A router do the job
<ryuo> They can do it, but they're not usually ideal for it, especially if they go to sleep.
<Toxmi> ryuo: so which dedicated solution do you offer?
<ryuo> Toxmi: depends on your budget, but anything compatible with openwrt is a decent choice. the pros all seem to prefer pfsense but i don't see the appeal myself.
<Toxmi> Just to make sure (I'll search and learn the stuff), the idea to share my manually configured ethernet internet via wifi is completely possible and can be done through hotspot/...
<tomreyn> Toxmi: having a dedicated, low power, simple software, router can be a better approahc than internet connection sharing / operating an AP on your desktop, yes.
<Toxmi> BTW, android do it pretty hassle free
<Toxmi> I just wanted to do it on the software since I thought it's as easy as sharing internet on my mobile (thether). But I can purchase a router and done. Thanks
<ryuo> Toxmi: it is, but then it is tied to your PC as a critical networking device.
<tomreyn> Toxmi: the approach of sharing your ethernet connection via a wireless AP is technically feasable, as long as your wireless device can operate in AP mode (which apparently, based on what you said so far, it can), yes.
<Ewen-g> hello world
<ubuntutr> hello Ewen-g
<Ewen-g> hi ubuntutr! I'm new on IRC but started using Ubuntu 2 years ago
<ubuntutr> nice..
<ubuntutr> im old in IRC
<ubuntutr> :)
<Ewen-g> ok
<ubuntutr> how old are u
<Ewen-g> 24
<ubuntutr> also ubuntu nice
<ubuntutr> im 31
<genady> hi
<ubuntutr> hi genpaku
<ubuntutr> genady
<Ewen-g> hello genady
<genady> hello )
<Ewen-g> btw, what irc client do u use?
<bb_> !list
<ubottu> bb_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dubiuk> that was more information than necessary ol' botty ol' boi
<core7> is there a way to go back to the original ubuntu installation - perhaps to a particular date ?
<OerHeks> core7, no, there is no roll back
<ryuo> core7: sure. you got a time machine handy? :D
<core7> where is a good place to get ec2 help?
<Ewen-g> is ubottu really a bot?
<ryuo> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> ryuo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ewen-g> ok, thanks
<Spock_ncc1701> hi, is there a way to add an openvpn account to networkManager?
<TJ-> !info network-manager-openvpb-gnome | Spock_ncc1701
<ubottu> Spock_ncc1701: Package network-manager-openvpb-gnome does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> grrr
<TJ-> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome | Spock_ncc1701
<ubottu> Spock_ncc1701: network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Spock_ncc1701> tnx
<xenial-user2> ARarrArRr! Ye Dogz!
<xenial-user2> AMD 4200 HD ... want Catalyst 13.1 legacy ... which UBUNTU ver pls!?
<gunix> is it possible to achieve this level of transparency on ubuntu 18.10: https://cn.opendesktop.org/img//hive/content-pre1/111035-1.jpg
<gunix> ?
<gunix> with gnome3
<xenial-user2> "iiiiits Ubuntu" (to the tune of It's Amore
<OerHeks> xenial-user2, maybe 14.04 can use the old catalist, nowadays ATI cards use the openradeon driver
<OerHeks> and maybe 4200 is too old for that, dunno
<hggdh> xenial-user2: please keep on-topic
<xenial-user2> TY OH
<xenial-user2> was using wheezy
<SlidingHorn> xenial-user2: however, 14.04 loses support in April.
<xenial-user2> ty !
<aldcor> blackflow, is sway worth it? From what i understand i have to install dependencies manually. I have never done it and i fear it's gonna be time consuming.
<core7> I've an ubuntu instance where ubuntu is installed on /dev/sda1 - 8GB - and there is another 200GB SSD on /dev/sda -> when I install new software, I am guessing it goes into sda1 ? Is 8GB enough for ubuntu to install and work for a few years?
<tomreyn> core7: if there is an 8 GB partition on sda1, then this is part of the 200 GB SSD at /dev/sda
<TJ-> core7: it'd be tight, even for a 'server' install
<Ewen-g> if you install a lot of softwares I'm not sure it's enough
<core7> I am looking at a aws ec2 instance called c5d.2xlarge
<Ewen-g> core7: if you don't install anything and put your files not on /dev/sda1, why not…
<core7> And it has that disk space
<core7> I am wondering if I need more than the provided 8GB for things
<OerHeks> standard ubuntu takes 10 gb with me
<genady> minimum 12 gb
<genady> better 17 gb
<tomreyn> core7: it is normal to start small, and grow if needed. you can add a separate virtual storage and store application data there or make it a mount and move e.g. /var there, or you can grow the existing / file system and (if needed) underlying partition and virtual storage)
<core7> They have two mounts /dev/sda1 and /dev/ssd -> Perhaps they are installing ubuntu on ssd instead of the 8GB - Volume type of 8GB Partition is "Root"
<core7> tomreyn: there is a 200GB SSD on that instance, what I am wondering is where Ubuntu is actually installed
<tomreyn> "mount" should tell
<core7> I dont have the machine running
<core7> just configuring things - so that someone else can run it
<core7> I think the /dev/sda1 is the machine image I selected earlier
<usr13> cat /etc/fstab
<core7> and it is perhaps used to install on the /dev/ssd
<usr13> df
<blackflow> aldcor: Dunno, I'm not into wayland at all, given that I need nvidia proprietary drivers.
<core7> usr13: I am on aws website. Can't spin the machine yet
<TJ-> core7: I suspect the device names are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdd ( not /dev/ssd) - see https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/device_naming.html
<core7> TJ-: what is "Root" there ? Is that where ubuntu is installed?
<TJ-> core7: yes, the 'root file-system' - the file-system mounted at /
<core7> TJ-: so if that is 8GB - isn't that trouble?
<TJ-> core7: you can use additional space on the other device(s) to create additional file-systems and mount them. For example many systems will have a separate file-system for /var/ and /home/ since those 2 tend to expand
<core7> TJ-: I am sure they already configure it that way - so that the /var and home are in /dev/nvme0n1? I replaced that with /dev/ssd before.
<core7> but still 8GB looked low to me for root
<TJ-> core7: I'd suspect making /dev/sdd an LVM device would be most flexible, then you could add logical volumes (LVs) for /var/ (e.g. 8GB) and /home/ (e.g. 20GB) and add those to /etc/fstab as mountpoints. You can extend LVs at any time as long as the LVM VG has free space remaining
<core7> TJ-: I do hope they configure it correctly and then ship - otherwise I will have to provision/modify 5 different machines
<tomreyn> there is not "correct" there, there are different scenarios and use cases.
<tomreyn> ich würde stattdessen inzwischen lieber kleine ssd's bestellen
<tomreyn> speichermedien auf die man sich nicht wenigstens für ne weile verlassen kann nerven am ende doch nur...
<SlidingHorn> tomreyn: wrong channel?
<SimonNL> looks like it
<Ewen-g> tomreyn: sprichst du Englisch?
<OerHeks> unser Tom ist international tätig
<tomreyn> oops, sorry, wrong channel indeed ;)
<lowkeycoat1> kind of an off question for this group but, if i were to format a drive with the intention of putting just windows on it does it have to be formatted to ntsf first? or will the installer do it auto?
<OerHeks> lowkeycoat1, windows10 likes GPT and exfat, i would zero the drive and start the install
<OerHeks> or just zero the 1st few mb's to clear MBR/GPT
<lowkeycoat1> the reason i ask is i use the drives as an os but when i hand them to some one else, they attempt windows and after install it prompts for grub recovery
<conr> how can i change if i have hibernation mode installed?
<conr> *check
<ducasse> lowkeycoat1: do as OerHeks suggests and wipe out the beginning of the drive, that should remove any trace of grub
<cryptodan_mobile> Windows 10 also loves the dos partitioning table
<Richard_Cavell> This might be a religious question, but is there a computer that is considered perfect for coding in C/C++ using Ubuntu?
<Younder> Is there a simple way to get the 32 bit graphics libraries required by steam without having to resort to breaking the package system?
<cryptodan_mobile> Itll only use gpt if efi is detected
<ryuo> Richard_Cavell: more like a subjective question.
<Younder> I ma talking about the NVIDIA drives
<Richard_Cavell> ryuo, Yes.  But I want the computer for a specific purpose.  Presently I'm thinking Dell XPS 15 with Ubuntu in a VM.
<Younder> It used to be taht you vould add a :i36 extension, but that doesn't work in the latest wersion
<ryuo> Richard_Cavell: not recommended. it may be one of the XPS with coil whine.
<Younder> ryuo, coild whine?
<OerHeks> does one need nvidia drivers in a VM?
<ryuo> Younder: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGPBzzxDFfE
<ryuo> Younder: my preference is generally the heavier laptops, but some lighter models do have a good feature set. i just think you usually sacrifice too much.
<Younder> ryuo, I use stationary machines. I can customize them and make them more powerful. Altso they have much better screens and better keyboards.
<mra90> ryuo: you showed us laptop footage with windows on it...what a blasphemy
<ryuo> mra90: nah, more like Linux with a windows theme. :D
<Younder> In these vitual machine days all sorts of bastards are gonna show their ugly face.
<mra90> ;D
 * mra90 wonders why would anybody dress linux in windows suit?
<likemindead> Could anyone point me to a good tutorial for playing arcade games on Ubuntu?
<diego70> hi
 * likemindead waves
<diego70> someone speak spanish??
<SlidingHorn> !es | diego70
<ubottu> diego70: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<diego70> gracias
<SlidingHorn> likemindead: that's not really an "ubuntu support" question - You might have better luck in #ubuntu-offtopic (?) :)
<likemindead> Okay.
<likemindead> The #gamingonlinux folks are helping. :D
<diego70> hi
<diego70> how are you
<diego70> were you come
<diego70> ???
<barjocore> xdcc list
<SlidingHorn> diego70: This channel is only for support questions - If you'd like to chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sheilong> The installer of lubuntu doesn't open. I burn an usb disk using usb-creator-gtk. I was able to run any lubuntu program after booted it, however the installar was the only one that I wasn't opening.
<SlidingHorn> Sheilong: you might be able to get an answer here, but you might also want to try #lubuntu for a group that's more familiar with that particular flavor
<Sheilong> I am using ubuntu on my main machine.
<diego70> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<diego70> hi
<SlidingHorn> diego70: you forgot the /
<diego70> hi
<tomreyn> Sheilong: if the installer application fails to start, it may be due to an improperly downloaded or written (to the installer media you then booted from) ISO image
<Younder> Isn't a ISO image CRC checked?
<Sheilong> not really
<tomreyn> Younder: by what?
<tomreyn> !md5 | Sheilong
<ubottu> Sheilong: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Younder> Even if you don't the the sha256 compare which you must do manual.
<Younder> The manual step causes people to get lazy and drop it, it should be automatic.
<tomreyn> Sheilong: personally i use etcher.io for writing the installer storage - it does a verification run after writing.
<Sheilong> I am going to check, but look I've just booted it from my laptop which is newer than the machine I was trying to install and guess so, the installer opened on the laptop
<kursk> Hello
<tomreyn> Sheilong: so this suggests that the computer you want to install on may have some trouble reading the data properly.
<tomreyn> Sheilong: you can do a media check from grub menu on the installer
<Sheilong> tomreyn: The md5sum seems to match.
<Sheilong> Just checked it
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<tomreyn> the md5sum of what matches hat exactly?
<tomreyn> the downloaded ISO file compared to the CHECKSUMS file on the release server?
<Sheilong> Yes
<evgen_vasilev> Does anyone have laptop with dedicated amd gpu (preferably latest)? Does it work without problems?
<tomreyn> so you have two more things you can check. ensure the iso file was written properly (which is most easily done by writing it again, using a utility which can then do a verification run, such as etcher), and the "check this disk for defects" grub menu option.
<tomreyn> Sheilong: ^
<Sheilong> tomreyn: I got the md5 from here to test, the last one.
<Sheilong> The media as well has just been checked
<OerHeks> evgen_vasilev, maybe, what gpu do you have?
<Sheilong> And it say no erros found
<tomreyn> Sheilong: so this leaves us with issues of the computer you are trying to install on reading from the installer storage.
<evgen_vasilev> OerHeks: I don't have any but want to buy a laptop
<techie1980> evgen_vasilev,  I do not. it's why I signed on here, and was trying to go through one more iteration of the nvidia driver before asking for help with login loops or weird resolution problems
<Sheilong> tomreyn: I will attemp a different usb port on that machine
<OerHeks> these are supported by the amdgpu / pro driver https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-prorad-lin-amdgpupro
<evgen_vasilev> just want someone to tell me "I use laptop of with dedicated amd gpu model <modelname> and everything is fine, I can play games and develop with opengl/opencl"
<OerHeks> the issue is your demand for "latest", tell us which one.
<OerHeks> and there is a list of certified laptops
<OerHeks> https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<evgen_vasilev> because it's actually for my friend who never even used linux but will start
<evgen_vasilev> OerHeks: latest means that it's a $2k laptop
<evgen_vasilev> defenitely not more
<OerHeks> my best advise, check it out before buying
<evgen_vasilev> OerHeks: I know, but noone will let me install linux, amd drivers, try few games and opengl/opencl tests :)
<evgen_vasilev> in laptop store
<evgen_vasilev> so I'll buy whatever is confirmed to be working properly
<tacomaster> I am trying to figure out why I am getting such bad performance out of the same games that I played on windows but now on linux they are barely playable. I have an intel hd 530.
<OerHeks> tacomaster,  native linux game of a wine blob?
<tacomaster> native
<tacomaster> the game is crusader kings 2
<tacomaster> I get tons of screen tears even with things like youtube I get some screen tearing
<tacomaster> Not sure what is going on. I have done a lsmod and I seem to be running the i915 driver
<tacomaster> lspci shows the intel 530
<Sheilong> even on another usb port it doesn't opened the instaler lol
<Sheilong> I will try to install xubuntui
<OerHeks> tacomaster, maybe the  -Option "TearFree" "true" and "AccelMethod" "uxa" - in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf   helps tearing.. https://www.pcsuggest.com/fix-linux-screen-tearing/
<tacomaster> Its not just tearing it is also over all every bad performance
<tacomaster> very* not every
<OerHeks> hmm is this a steam game?
<tacomaster> Yes
<tomreyn> Sheilong: you could inspect dmesg. maybe this computer's USB lacks current or it is just a different version. there are not rarely incompatibilities between USB 2.x and (USB 3.0 or 3.1)
<hr304vdohcrst> Hello
<Younder> state your question
<Sheilong> tomreyn: dmesg show some errors
<tomreyn> Sheilong: this fact alone is a good start, but not getting us much further without more context. you could post these errors to a pastebin.
<tomreyn> !paste | Sheilong
<ubottu> Sheilong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcodiego> will it ever be possible to have snapd and use snaps without the ~/snap directory? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> i understand that is where the app data is stored per user, where else would you like to store such code?
<ioria> Sheilong, what version oflubuntu ?
<any> Sheilong: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RywnHphKMK/
<marcodiego> OerHeks, I'd like it to be configurable or non visible or use XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<Sheilong> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RywnHphKMK/
<Sheilong> ioria: 18.04.1
<Sheilong> lts
<ioria> Sheilong, and what's the problem ?
<tomreyn> Sheilong: do you run a museum?
<ioria> lol
<Sheilong> tomreyn:  lol
<Sheilong> Its my dads computer lol
<tomreyn> if you would like to convert eletrical eneergy into something useful then please do buy new hardware
<ryuo> tomreyn: why? how old is it?
<tomreyn> it's a SIS computer with floppy drives
<ioria> Sheilong, cat /proc/cpuinfo | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> marcodiego, i would think it should be stored in ~/.Config
<OerHeks> but those discussions are still going, AFAIK
<marcodiego> OerHeks, I don't disagree. The problem is creating a directory in my $HOME is bad
<marcodiego> OerHeks, do you know if there is any inclination to ever fix this?
<OerHeks> i read somewhere that a *.hidden file can fix this, but those were old posts
<marcodiego> the last positions seems to be "We will do better here for sure." from Gustavo Niemeyer. But that don't says much
<ioria> Sheilong, just paste the url you got
<tomreyn> ioria: it'll be a p4
<ioria> tomreyn, then should work
<tomreyn> well, yes, i t runs. just, does it make sense?
<ioria> tomreyn, interesting question ... depends .... :þ
<OerHeks> good ol SiS .. and Geode ???
<ioria> but maybe Sheilong changed his mind
<ioria> ok, Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
<Sheilong> I might a dvd to try install it
<Sheilong> buy
<OerHeks> mini iso, text based installer
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sheilong> ioria: http://termbin.com/wuec
<ioria> Sheilong,and what's the problem when you try to install ?
<Sheilong> ioria: The installer doesn't open on that machine
<Sheilong> s/open/launch
<ioria> Sheilong,  from the live session or from the Main menu ?
<Sheilong> ioria:  Both
<Sheilong> ioria: I believe it is something related with the current in usb ports as tomreyn pointed out.
<ioria> Sheilong, ok... but you can boot the live session right ?
<Sheilong> I am downloading the alternated version of lubuntu to see whether I can install it from a CD instead
<Sheilong> ioria: Yes
<jmw> I'm unable to debug an apt problem: trying to install python-boto and getting unmet dependencies, but they seem non-sensical. "Depends: python-requests but it is not going to be installed" - well it's already installed. "Depends: python:any (< 2.8)" - ok have regular python 2.7
<ioria> Sheilong,  run    '   ubiquity   '   from the terminal
<Sheilong> ioria:  I tried it already
<TJ-> Sheilong: it's likely there is not sufficient RAM for the live OS to function, and some applications are overcommitting too much
<Sheilong> it gives erros related to python
<ioria> Sheilong,  and ? what errors ?
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Sheilong,  how did you do the usb media ?
<Sheilong> I don't remember now, but they are related to pyhthon I turn off the PC already, I have to go out, but I am gonna try later again. I appreciate your help guys, thanks so much.
<Sheilong> ioria: usb-creator-gtk
<ioria> Sheilong,  not a good choice
<Sheilong> ioria: I booted the usb on my laptop and there it opened without problems
<ioria> Sheilong,  ok, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<compdoc> if you ssh to ubuntu and it says *** System restart required ***, should you restart before installing additonal updates? Or is it ok to run apt?
<compdoc> *apt upgrade
<ioria> Sheilong,  a video driver issue, i guess
<TJ-> compdoc: it's fine to upgrade packages prior to a restart
<compdoc> thanks
<TJ-> compdoc: that flag is usually set when either kernels, systemd or libc need upgrading
<TJ-> compdoc: almost everything else can just be restarted
<TJ-> Sheilong: when you get chance check the memory usage using 'free' on the affected PC, I think you'll find it hasn't sufficient free+swap since it is using 50% of RAM (770MB) for zram-backed swap
<ioria> TJ-, probably, right
<TJ-> ioria: I'd guess a workaround would be make a real (temproary) swap partition on the fatast device, and drop the zram backed swap
<TJ-> fatast? fastest!
<Sheilong> ioria: I will try it later. I am not in home anymore.
<ioria> TJ-,  yeah, i asked for cpu , but not for /prov/meminfo
<ioria> Sheilong,  ok
<ryuo> Younder: Still here?
<VitoG> hello
<Ewen-g> hello VitoG
<tonyt> VitoG someone is stealing your mail again
<illescasDaniel> (test)
<VitoG> fail
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> can somebody tell me why I get "Permission denied". Iw ant to test something. I do the following:
<IniGit> touch bla2
<IniGit> chmod 2070 bla2
<IniGit> ./bla2
<IniGit> bash: ./bla2: Permission denied
<IniGit> gid and uid of the file is my gid and my uid
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: for future reference, please use a pastebin for multiple lines.  To answer your question, you set the Owner to not have any permissions on the file.
<IniGit> SlidingHorn: oh I know, but wher eis setguid then useful on a file?
<IniGit> what would be an example?
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: because you're explicitly denying the owner of the file...if you used a different user in that group that was *not* the owner, they'd be able to execute the file
<IniGit> ahhh
<IniGit> SlidingHorn: thx
<SlidingHorn> IniGit: no problem :)
<romeolopcam> hi
<dcollins> I'm having an issue with getting `apt` to use the MySQL repo. It keeps stating that the repo is not signed even after I've installed the key. Terminal session: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jHkWKv6kkT/
<SlidingHorn> romeolopcam: Welcome!  Have an Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<dcollins> Is there any cache that maybe needs to be cleared? apt-get clean hasn't helped.
<ryuo> dcollins: did you try apt update again?
<dcollins> Same error
<OerHeks> dcollins, your issue is artfull, it is EOL, dead
<OerHeks> so, mysql might have removed it
<ryuo> dcollins: OerHeks is right. you should upgrade to a newer release, preferably LTS if you intend to go so long between upgrades.
<Qonnex> hiya people, I know this is not the channel to asks this but I don't know where to look ...
<Qonnex> I'm currently looking for someone who can help me, I'm looking for a movie don't know title anymore. Only thing I know is the ending the main character (male) is leaving on a boat (think a ferry) with some friends and he suddenly has coloured his hair.
<dcollins> Okay, I'll see about updating to 18.04
<qwebirc6008> Hey all, this is my first time visiting the ubuntu IRC
<qwebirc6008> I am wondering if anyone in here can help me with something
<SlidingHorn> Qonnex: You're correct.  This is not the channel for such a question
<SlidingHorn> !ask | qwebirc6008
<ubottu> qwebirc6008: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> Qonnex, this is ubuntu support, use !alis to find a movie channel
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Qonnex> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<qwebirc6008> I have a late MacBook 2007.  I am under the impression that Ubuntu CAN be installed as the stand alone OS on it.
<klemax> Hello when should i be worried about server load for 8 cpus?
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc6008: this topic should give you some starter information: https://askubuntu.com/a/931602
<qwebirc6008> I tried to install the latest LTS build, and when pressing Option+O to bring up my boot options, I see the main partition, the recovery partion(both on the hard drive) and then three DVD-ROM options
<qwebirc6008> That's for the LiveUSB.  I'm trying from DVD
<OerHeks> some 2007 models are 32 bit efi ..
<qwebirc6008> Mine is 64bit EFI
<qwebirc6008> I learned at least that much from the command I ran in terminal
<OerHeks> oke, then you are good to install
<qwebirc6008> But when I try to install, I get several options to boot from, two of which are the hard drive itself, and three of which, are from the DVD
<qwebirc6008> Out of the three dvd options one two of them are EFI and one of them says Windows
<qwebirc6008> When I select windows it does nothing, which forces me to restart the computer
<qwebirc6008> when i select the first EFI option, it then flashes an error, then takes me to where i can install Ubunutu, but that eventially errors out, and I'm forced to restart.  The second EFI option just causes the computer to booth Mac OS 10.7.5 as usual
<vimar> Hi
<SlidingHorn> vimar: Hi - Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<vimar> Nah, do you have?
<qwebirc6008> I don't know if it matters that I used Toast on my 2010 macbook to burn the DVD
<qwebirc6008> or if I should have burned it from Windows
<dcollins> Yep, Bionic is accepting that MySQL repo just fine. Thanks!
<OerHeks> dcollins, have fun!
<qwebirc6008> I guess I'll just keep trying different things.  Otherwise, I'll go another route
<silasav> rerrtrt
<quesker> why does ubuntu put ss in /bin when default iproute2 install puts it in /sbin and other distros leave it there?
<silasav> что нового
<silasav> ф!!!!!!!!!1
<silasav> а!!!
<silasav> всем спать !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TJ-> quesker: it was a Debian decision. Read the changelog for 20110629-1
<TJ-> quesker: "apt-get changelog iproute2"
<quesker> thanks.  too bad they don't give an actual reason
<TJ-> quesker: right, but that gives you a name and a clue to track it down
<quesker> yep
<LiliDoTreze> oi
<LiliDoTreze> miguxos
<aldcor> OerHeks whats up?
<LiliDoTreze> oi miguxos
<SlidingHorn> LiliDoTreze: do you have an Ubuntu support question?  If so, please ask :)
<LiliDoTreze> I love Ubuntu
<LiliDoTreze> Ubuntu is the best OS!
<silasav> я в чате
<LiliDoTreze> я в чате
<SlidingHorn> LiliDoTreze: Glad you like it, however, this channel is only for support.  If you'd like to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<silasav> я в чате
<silasav> меня видно ответте кто нибудь
<aldcor> silasav, english here
<LiliDoTreze> poxa
<OerHeks> english only, guys
<SlidingHorn> !ru > silasav
<ubottu> silasav, please see my private message
<silasav> а русские есть ФФФФФФФФФ!?
<silasav> а РУССКИЕ есть АААААА???????
<LiliDoTreze> а РУССКИЕ есть АААААА
<aldcor> silasav, zdes netu ruskiji pacani. Ja znaju ruskij jazin nemnoga. Ponimoesh menja?
<SlidingHorn> !ops | silasav LiliDoTreze - both trolls
<ubottu> silasav LiliDoTreze - both trolls: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<LiliDoTreze> Я говорю по русски
<LiliDoTreze> Я хочу секса
<silasav> i shoto diolog vedetsj takim sintaksisom
<LiliDoTreze> Я хочу секса
<OerHeks> Bye!
<silasav> lilidotreze кто ты М ИЛИ Ж
<DalekSec> silasav, LiliDoTreze: Это не русский канал, пожалуйста, обратитесь за помощью в #ubuntu-ru
<silasav> СКОРО ВСЕ БУДЕТ РУССКИМ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SlidingHorn> DalekSec: they've already been told, and their conversation is off-topic for that channel as well.  They're simply trolls and need removed
<DalekSec> I see.
<CoinBR> tst
<CoinBR> is there anyone here?
<LiliDoTreze> Я хочу секса
<CoinBR> thanks
<OerHeks> :-)
<SlidingHorn> CoinBR: we're here - Have an ubuntu issue we can help you with?
<CoinBR> SlidingHorn: Sorry. I use ubuntu, but im actually trying to get help on #kakoune. I dont use irc regullary, so i tought it wasnt working. But looks like everyone in that channel are actually away xD sorry
<SlidingHorn> CoinBR: no worries
<CoinBR> SlidingHorn: I just came here because to test it IRC is working here
<CoinBR> SlidingHorn: thank u =)
<silasav> с кем попиздить
<silasav> ну где все!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????????
<SlidingHorn> DalekSec: mind coming back for this one?
<aldcor> DalekSec, here we go again :/
<Sebas> Bonsoir !
<FlyingMonk> hey guys
<FlyingMonk> had a question  any one very dealt with "ubuntu one" cloud ?
<horus125> help, when try to login in tty, enter the username and press enter it doesn't let me write the password, just presses enter again for me and it says login incorrect, I don't even know how to Google it :(
<horus125> then it repeats itself for a couple of times and stops
<robertparkerx> when I upgrade from 7.2 to 7.3 do I "apt purge" the cores and its packages?
#ubuntu 2019-02-03
<robertparkerx> when I upgrade PHP from 7.2 to 7.3 do I "apt purge" the cores and its packages?
<Sven_vB> I'm looking for a video player that can play my playlist but automatically skip the first 9 seconds and last 22 seconds of each video. would be nice if it could even pretend they're not there, to help me avoid accidentially seeking into the intro/outro. any ideas?
<martiansoul> how to update my version of qt5
<martiansoul> ?
<martiansoul> on ubuntu 18.04
<martiansoul> ?
<Sven_vB> currently I'm using avconv to cut out the good part, but that seems a waste of resources for such a should-be-easy feature.
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: maybe with a player that support terminal commands, and start it from second 9
<Sven_vB> oh there seems do be an addon for VLC
<OerHeks> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 154 kB
<robertparkerx> I upgraded from PHP 7.2 to 7.3 and now it just prints the php document. I was told it was configs changed but what? I've got a lamp stack on ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> martiansoul: explain what you are trying to do please?
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: updated how?
<robertparkerx> I installed it and purged the others
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: you on 18.04?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install build-essential qtcreator qt5-default qt5-doc qt5-doc-html qtbase5-doc-html qtbase5-examples  # and a restart makes it all work
<robertparkerx> 18.10
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: releasenotes of 18.10 mention php 7.2.10
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: does 7.3 show in apt too, or you using a ppa?
<robertparkerx> That's what I have. I wanted to upgrade to 7.3. I added a repo and installed it with packages. I
<robertparkerx> ppa
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: we dont really reccomend ppa's here sorry, we also cant support them
<robertparkerx> So I probably shouldn't
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: to keep ubuntu working like a charm, we can only reccomend using vanilla ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> robertparkerx: whats the reason you need 7.3?
<robertparkerx> I just wanted it. No real reason.
<robertparkerx> It is a personal box that I play with to learn from.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | robertparkerx ==> the ubuntu way
<lotuspsychje> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Sven_vB> oh nice, seems like modern VLC even has --start-time and --stop-time as CLI options. so in theory I can query avconv for the duration, then calculate the required CLI options.
<lotuspsychje> +1 Sven_vB
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: i am trying to build kde module attica. the error logfile is like this: https://pastebin.com/3nr9jad0
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: so i thought that upgrading qt5 might be the solution.
<fr0nk> hi :)
<lotuspsychje> martiansoul: try what OerHeks suggested please
<frank_> Does anyone know if the if statement in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf can contain a string with spaces?
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: my apologies. i missed what OerHeks said. thanks!
<Rockabilly> I am on Ubuntu 18.04 (the MATE flavor). I randomly lose my connection to my home network while logged in. It usually happens after ~10-15 minutes. Once I lose the connection I am unable to reconnect. If I click on the network icon no networks will display and sometimes the computer locks up. The only thing that seems to fix it is rebooting the entire system. This only happens on my home network and
<Rockabilly> does not happen on any other devices.
<lotuspsychje> Rockabilly: to debug things, try to keep a tail -f /var/log/syslog open maybe we catch usefull errors at your problems time
<Rockabilly> lotuspsychje: I just opened that and a journalctl --follow open too. If I suddenly leave the room I will be back momentarily with more information.
<TJ-> frank_: what 'if' statement, which Ubuntu release? I think you're referring to RainerScript, see https://www.rsyslog.com/doc/master/rainerscript/index.html
<lotuspsychje> great Rockabilly, whats your network card chipset?
<Rockabilly> (Now that I finally decide to do something about the issue it will, of course, have stopped doing it.)
<Rockabilly> lotuspsychje: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8897 [AVASTAR] 802.11ac Wireless
<martiansoul> I am using ubuntu 18.04 and using any irc client, i am never able to connect to the freenode server. why does this happen?
<lotuspsychje> martiansoul: getting errors there?
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: not getting errors, but it just keeps on waiting endlessly.
<frank_> TJ-: 18.04. I'm trying to forward messages using rsyslogd. the /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf contains if $programname == 'sshd' then { if $msg startswith 'Disconnected from authenticating user' then {...
<frank_> TJ-: I'm evaluating if this is correct
<lotuspsychje> martiansoul: do you connect chat.freenode.net with the SASL method?
<martiansoul> yes.
<lotuspsychje> martiansoul: waiting means, not connecting text at all?
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: server found connecting.... it keeps showing this.
<Rockabilly> lotuspsychje: You know what I think it (the WiFi issue) was? The power save feature. I had previously changed the power save feature and, on inspection, noticed that I had changed it incorrectly. We'll call it that for now and see how it sits. Thanks for the advice! =D
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: Can you connect without SASL?
<lotuspsychje> welcome Rockabilly
<lotuspsychje> !info colortail | Rockabilly another tip :p
<ubottu> Rockabilly another tip :p: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1build1 (bionic), package size 23 kB, installed size 80 kB
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: no not able to connect without sasl as well.
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: Which clients have you tried?
<Rockabilly> lotuspsychje: Does colortail function the same/have the same flags? (e.g. colortail -f /foo/bar)
<martiansoul> konversation, quassel irc
<TJ-> frank_: I don't see that on 18.04 here!
<martiansoul> :Rockabilly
<martiansoul> konversation, quassel irc
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: Ok, just a moment.
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: i did what OerHeks said to install new qt. but running qtdiag, it still shows version 5.9.5
<martiansoul> lotuspsychje: or do i need a restart to effect it?
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: Is this a home network? In other words, do you own and maintain the network? Or is this a university's network/employer/public library? (sorry for the silly question)
<lotuspsychje> Rockabilly: yes, works like a charm
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: it is a university network i'm using
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: Ports are blocked
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: -> https://www.reddit.com/r/irc/comments/lzj1y/why_cant_i_connect_to_freenode_on_my_university/
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: how come i am able to connect through the browser then?
<lotuspsychje> martiansoul: apt-cache search attica, can you use some package there to make it work? dev perhaps?
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: I am not knowledgable enough about networking and how the internet works to answer that. The thread I linked points out that webchat (the browser) works when a client will not. You can configure your client to use a different port. I'll have more info in a moment.
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: i changed my network and will try to connect now
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: also, how is it possible to connect through the browser when it is not possible to connect through client?
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: As I stated above, I am not knowledgable enough about the network and the internet in general to answer that.
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: okay. i must have missed those messages due to the network switch.
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: No problem = D
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Which client is your preferred?
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: konversation
<martiansoul_> i used to use xchat but switched to konversation recently.
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: I'll see about finding a configuration for that one. One moment
<TJ-> martiansoul_: did you use 'qtchooser' to switch to QT5 ?
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Any luck on the new network?
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: thanks. no, the network strength isn't enough, for one problem. :P so switched back to the university one only. :P
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: That's good! Let's play with that one.
<martiansoul_> TJ-: no. i did - sudo apt-get install build-essential qtcreator qt5-default qt5-doc qt5-doc-html qtbase5-doc-html qtbase5-examples
<martiansoul_> TJ-: as suggested by OerHeks.
<TJ-> martiansoul_: so you've now got both QT4 and QT5 installed presumably, and need to set the default using qtchooser
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: What I want you to do is run the following command: nc -zv irc.freenode.net 6666 . You'll get an output that shows whether the port is open or closed. It'll look like this: Connection to irc.freenode.net 6666 port [tcp/*] succeeded!
<woenx> hey, quick question. Is it normal that the file browser when opening a network or drive from the desktop is different from the default file browser?
<martiansoul_> TJ-: before choosing i'd like to show you the output of qtdiag. it shows: https://pastebin.com/myMn9FB1
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: just a moment.
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: I see others helping you. Please take your time. =D
<martiansoul_> TJ-: it shows that i have qt 5.9.5 but i want to have 5.10.1 for building kde packages.
<CarlFK> I saw a box boot into the grub menu that had "Debian / Advanced /  uefi setup"  - Where did the uefi setup come from?
<TJ-> martiansoul_: oh, well then you won't be able to without building the QT 5.10.1 tooling and libraries
<CarlFK> I am guessing a package, like gurb-eufi or -efi or -setupefi or or or...
<martiansoul_> TJ-: how to build that?
<TJ-> CarlFK: that's just a menu entry added by update-grub/grub-mkconfig when on an EFI system, it calls the system firmware setup
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: i ran the command a minute or so ago and it still is running
<TJ-> martiansoul_: it's not worth it, you'll end up chasing down a rabbit hole of yet more libraries that have to be upgraded
<martiansoul_> TJ-: then how to build kde packages? :P
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Hit CTRL+C to exit the command and type nc -zv irc.freenode.net 443
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: wait it showed: nc: connect to irc.freenode.net port 6666 (tcp) failed: Connection timed out
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Check port 443 with the above command.
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: succeeded! :D
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Awesome! So we'll configure your client to connect through port 443 and you should be golden! Let me double check how to do that in konversation (it should be on the network setup menu, but I use IRSSI, so I am not sure about those GUI clients)
<krytarik> That's not an IRC port on Freenode though.
<TJ-> martiansoul_: which version of attica are you trying to build?
<Rockabilly> krytarik: Good looking out.
<martiansoul_> TJ-: actually i was trying to build kbruch. and building that failed due to several successive package build fails. so i was trying to build each one by checking its error log individually. attica was just one of them.
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: Does that mean we have to use another port?
<TJ-> martiansoul_: you'll find youself having to build the entire KDE stack; the best way to get a later version is install a later version of Ubuntu that has it
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: I am double checking. I see stuff online where people are able to access freenode through that port when they're on a restricted network, but I, again, I'm not a network guy. (I'm a Rockabilly guy)
<martiansoul_> TJ-: and attica failed due to this: https://pastebin.com/u5j0bHkB
<TJ-> !info qt5-default cosmic
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.11.1+dfsg-7ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 161 kB
<martiansoul_> TJ-: yes, i guess so. :P i just upgraded my ubuntu just a week ago by doing sudo do-release-upgrade. how to upgrade it even more?
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Earlier you asked why the website would work when the client is blocked. Apparently the website connects through port 443. That would be why.
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: Okay. i was also thinking that through the client we try to connect to chat.freenode.net and the website is web.freenode.net, so both should fundamentally be different i thought. :P
<krytarik> Rockabilly, martiansoul_: The webchat connects to the IRC server internally.
<Rockabilly> krytarik: Thanks for the information.
<martiansoul_> krytarik: okay.
<Rockabilly> krytarik: Any suggestions for martiansoul_'s issue? It looks like their university network has the usual ports blocked off and can't connect via a client.
<martiansoul_> TJ-: and what does this mean: !info qt5-default cosmic
<krytarik> martiansoul_: Could try if any of the ports listed here works for you: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/chat
<malwar3hun73r> i'm aware or rsync and use it extensively, however, it requires that a file listing be retrieved from the destination with each execution
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: Here's the configuration page for konversation. -> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<bruh> hello
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: i was googling the same. Thanks.
<malwar3hun73r> i'm wanting to sync to some cloud storage and want to avoid the unnecessary requests - is there a tool that keeps a record locally?
<jakes> hi folks
<bruh> E P I C
<krytarik> martiansoul_: And that one is simply a command for the channel bot.
<jakes> I have a new installation on a laptop with a somewhat flakey battery
<martiansoul_> krytarik: oh, okay!
<Rockabilly> martiansoul_: You can test a port by using nc -zv irc.freenode.net <PORT NUMBER>, once you find one that works just plug it into the client and try to connect via the client.
<jakes> how can I trigger hibernation as soon as it's unplugged?
<martiansoul_> Rockabilly: yes. thanks!
<martiansoul_> trying it now.
<Rockabilly> jakes: Have you seen this? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/87728/acpid-hibernate-when-unplugged
<bruh> do you guys know any helpful for someone new to linux
<jakes> Rockabilly, not that I recall
<bruh> quit what?
<Rockabilly> bruh: Google, Freenode, and Stack Exchange are the things that help me the most. What kind of help are you looking for? Becoming comfortable with the command line? How the system works? How to install stuff? Uninstall stuff?
<bruh> how to install and  Uninstall
<martiansoul_> krytarik: it seems like all the ports are blocked. any way out of this?
<Rockabilly> bruh: You come from Windows?
<bruh> yee
<qwebirc67101> hello
<qwebirc67101> can someone help me
<bruh> hi
<bruh> with?
<qwebirc67101> i tried to run fluxion.sh
<qwebirc67101> but this happend
<Rockabilly> bruh: Ok, cool! Welcome to Linux! Installing stuff works a little differently. In windows you download an executable, a .exe, and run it and it does stuff for you. In Linux you generally use a package manager. Ubuntu uses apt, though snap is becoming popular.
<Rockabilly> !apt bruh
<bruh> ok thanks
<qwebirc67101> i use terminal
<Rockabilly> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc67101: fluxion is not supported here.  You'll need to contact the developers
<qwebirc67101> hmm
<qwebirc67101> i tried to crack wifi password
<qwebirc67101> i need free wifi rn
<SlidingHorn> qwebirc67101: Sorry, we can't help you here.
<Rockabilly> bruh: It's not that complicated to learn, but you'll get it faster if you read the manual instead of me explaining it.
<qwebirc67101> ok
<Rockabilly> qwebirc67101: Public library generally has free network access.
<krytarik> martiansoul_: Except of connecting through a VPN, Tor, or similar, no.  Could just live with using webchat of course though.
<martiansoul> krytarik: yes, but webchat doesn't have the capability of saving logs and stuff, so...
<bruh> brb
<martiansoul> krytarik: but thanks anyways.
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: is it possible to solve the blocked issues problem using vpn? i mean could we put in a layer of vpn at the mouth of konversation or any other client? do you think this is possible?
<martiansoul> blocked *ports
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: From what I understand of ports and VPNs, that's like asking: "If I drive a different car into the closed gate, will I manage to get through?" If the port is closed, it's closed.
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: okay. that's a nice analogy. :D But then how do web proxies work when the university has blocked certain websites from access, then how do web proxy websites allow us to access those websites? just curious.
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: It appears as though I am wrong. I am reading about it now. Apparently a VPN can be used to bypass a blocked port, at least at the ISP level? I'm learning a lot about networking tonight!
<bruh> (44.244167, 7.769444
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: Oh.. okay.
<bruh> paste this in to google maps (44.244167, 7.769444
<bruh>  
<bruh>  
<bruh>  
<bruh>  
<bruh>  
<bruh>  
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: I am truly an awful person to ask networking/internet questions. Have you tried asking around in ##linux?
<SlidingHorn> !paste | bruh
<ubottu> bruh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: i actually don't know about which channels to ask which questions in. so.... will ask now.
<Rockabilly> martiansoul: the general linux channel, ##linux, is often very helpful to me
<martiansoul> Rockabilly: Oh.. okay.
<krytarik> martiansoul: And there is ##networking too.
<martiansoul> krytarik: oh. thanks!
<Sveta> martiansoul: freenode listens to ports 7070 (SSL) also, have you tried that?
<Sveta> martiansoul: and also 7000 in plain text
<Rockabilly> Thanks krytarik !
<martiansoul> Sveta: yes. tried that. it too is blocked.
<SlidingHorn> bruh: please don't PM folks without asking - especially if you're just doing it to swear at them for giving you information on how to properly get assistance.
<Sveta> martiansoul: there is webchat (freenode's webchat or kiwiirc)
<Sveta> martiansoul: or ask your system administrator to unblock irc ports if thye want you to be able to chat
<Sveta> martiansoul: as they may penalise you in the case they do not expect you to be chatting from work
<krytarik> Sveta: It's a uni network btw.
<martiansoul> Sveta: it's a university network.
<woenx> Hey. Is it normal that I get two diferent file browsers, one if I launch it from the main menu (the default one) and another one if I open some shortcut in the desktop? (like a hard drive or a network location)
<krytarik> woenx: Is this Ubuntu proper or a flavor?
<woenx> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<woenx> the one with gnome
<woenx> desktop edition
<krytarik> Ok, thanks.
<woenx> installed it two weeks ago
<woenx> oh, now I can't replicate it...
<woenx> what other file browsers are installed by default, aside from Nautilus?
<krytarik> None.
<woenx> there's one where the left panel is greyish instead of black
<krytarik> Check its "About"?
<woenx> ok, it's nemo
<woenx> but now it doesn't start instead of nautilus for desktop elements, so it's fine
<woenx> Weird. It isn't supposed to be installed by default, right? will it break something if I just remove it using apt?
<krytarik> Yeah, was just about to suggest trying the '-s' on it.
<krytarik> Erm, option - for similute.
<woenx> it seems that the bluetooth manager (blueman) depends on it
<woenx> as well as a bunch of other packages...
<woenx> weird
<krytarik> Pastebin the full output of that?  Because: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/blueman
<OerHeks> nemo and blueman are not even standard, how odd
<nitak> hi
<Sveta> martiansoul: perhaps chat with your system administrator to reach agreement
<Sveta> martiansoul: about whether they want you to use the university facilities for chat or not
<Sveta> martiansoul: if they do, you will need port 6697 or 7070 for connecting to freenode via an encrypted connection, and you can point them to www.freenode.net
<woenx> krytarik, https://pastebin.com/cqxweWbU
<Sveta> martiansoul: also show them the relevant page at Wikipedia
<woenx> I don't know, I use blueman for my keyboard, mouse and headphones, and I thought it was there by default
<Sveta> martiansoul: and any relevant FOSS channels, such as this one -- if they use ubuntu for homework, show them to the page at ubuntu wiki which outlines their IRC chat support service facilities
<martiansoul> Sveta: i don't understand which relevant page?
<martiansoul> Sveta: oh. okay. i get it.
<Sveta> martiansoul: for example if they use 'ubuntu' for uni assignments, link them to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Sveta> martiansoul: or if they use wikipedia actively, link them to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC
<Sveta> martiansoul: the same for any other relevant project whose discussion would benefit your performance at the uni
<martiansoul> Sveta: yes. sure. this can be tried.
<martiansoul> thanks!
<Sveta> cool, I'd be glad to help you speak with their system administrator if they're super clear about this - just speak to me if they don't let you in
<Sveta> if they're not willing to get the idea that is
<martiansoul> Sveta: yes. sure. i will. thanks again! :)
<Sveta> ok
<krytarik> woenx: Do you have any PPAs or third-party repos added to your software sources?.. >_>
<Rockabilly> When I plugin an android device to my computer I am unable to see it. I have MTP enabled on the device. Any tips?
<woenx> krytarik, yes, a few ones...
<krytarik> woenx: But even then, provided a packaging anywhere near sane, it's hard to think of a way to end up with this list of hugely unrelated packages..
<woenx> for google chrome, for mono-official, for the fingerprint reader, and for indicator-sysmonitor
<woenx> anyway, it's no big deal
<qwebirc86643> I had a Debian 9 router, worked perfectly. I switched to Ubuntu 18.04.1 and I have a game that now disconnects and freezes. https://pastebin.com/8VHPdysG
<qwebirc86643> Could it be the tcp_available_congestion_control algorithm?
<bodom> Hi there! How do i configure cgroups in ubuntu?
<dr_hrb> Rylysene Citrate!
<dr_hrb> dr.hrb.freeshell.net
<ubuntu> ok
<sansGato> dw1 sent me...
<Need__Expert> Can somebody help me with syslink in Ubuntu / SSL Cert? https://paste2.org/FPAhAzH4
<Need__Expert> sorry *https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mtZnvKKnHc/
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: which ubuntu version is this?
<tomreyn> it's usueful to always state which ubuntu version, which application / software and which of its functionality you are seeking help with, as well as any non standard configurations and software sources which you are using which might come into play there.
<tomreyn> you seem to be seeking support with apache httpd version 2.2.x, specifically its SSL/TLS configuration, on some ubuntu version?
<Need__Expert> 16.04
<Need__Expert> 16.04 , I'm using Apache2, Instance was created on EC2. I'm trying to install my SSL from CloudFlare. I believe I'm stuck on the SLCACertificatePath hash symlinks
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: use "CACertificateFile /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt"
<tomreyn> i.e. not CACertificatePath
<tomreyn> actually either should probably work, YMMV
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: what makes you thinkt hat SSLCACertificatePath is a problem?
<Need__Expert> I set it to SSLCACertificateFile /etc/ssl/certs/cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<tomreyn> and?
<tomreyn> i have not yet seen an error message
<Need__Expert> restarted apache, https://carinsurance-usa.net/
<Need__Expert> 521 Error
<tomreyn> the vhost you posted a configuration for is .com
<Need__Expert> Im an idiot.
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this!
<SlidingHorn> Need__Expert: Things like that happen to the best of us - no worries!
<tomreyn> yes, happens all the time
<Need__Expert> hmm well, glad I fixed that, but still having the same error
<tomreyn> so what did you fix then?
<Need__Expert> the servername domain
<tomreyn> okay, you'll need to inspect this in cloudflares' web panel, we can't tell form here what the issue is unless oyu'll provide mroe info
<tomreyn> the only info CF exposes there is that it is "unable to reach your web server", which ca have many reasons, including incorrect SSL configurations, but also firewall rules.
<tomreyn> actually it doesn't say unable to reach, but unable to make use of, eeven less epcific.
<thaurwylth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/405699/does-apt-get-stop-working-after-support-ends  That question by user2323932, is there currently any time interval of how long old repositories are kept?
<tomreyn> thaurwylth: since support ends at EOL, this is not specified.
<tomreyn> and, by experience, the time varies.
<tomreyn> why would you ask such questions in the first place, though?
<Need__Expert> They don't give any errors on their end besides that. Yes, this is definitely |Inside SSLCACertificatePath you need hash symlinks| I'm not sure what they mean by that
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: read the ca-certificates man page and take a look at the /etc/ssl/certs directory.
<tomreyn> you'll see a lot of 8 hex character +".n" (where 'n' is a number) symlinks which point to .pem files. this is what the SSLCACertificatePath documentation you found refers to, and what ca-certificates automates
<tomreyn> ca-certificates manages symbolic links from ca certificates' serial numbers to the respective ca certificate files.
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: i'll repeat, because what i just wrote may have been lost when my client disconnected:
<tomreyn> read the ca-certificates man page. also take a look at the /etc/ssl/certs directory: you'll see a lot of 8 hex character +".n" (where 'n' is a number) symlinks which point to .pem files. this is what the SSLCACertificatePath documentation you found refers to, and what ca-certificates automates. ca-certificates manages symbolic links from ca certificates' serial numbers to the respective ca certificate files.
<tomreyn> also, while i never used CF myself, i'm pretty sure they expose more information on the error, or this would be impossible to diagnose.
<tomreyn> (and then no one would use CF)
<Need__Expert> hmm ok so I need to add the cert to the config file, then run update-ca-certificates
<secretshubhz998> !nick StickyPanda
<Need__Expert> cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt does not contain a certificate or CRL: skipping
<Need__Expert> What does this mean?
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: that its contents could not be interepreted as a certificate (or, probably not relevant to your cause, a certificate revocation list).
<tomreyn> Need__Expert: it probably means that the file is either empty or incorrectly formatted
<Need__Expert> I think it was due to a duplicate crt, as the crt was added to the ca-certificates file
<tomreyn> if this was the reason then this message would be quite misleading
<Need__Expert> 2:30 am here, going to call it a night and get back to this tomorrow
<Need__Expert> tomreyn, I appreciate your time and help man
<Need__Expert> have a good night bud
<tomreyn> $ file cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<tomreyn> cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt: PEM certificate
<Need__Expert> O damn, what's that?
<tomreyn> $ sha256sum cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<tomreyn> 2150e1b58d4608ff5da2d6301301b292f589714300a889124383c72cecd3ebb1  cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<tomreyn> if you don't get this output then your downloaded crt is wrong
<Need__Expert> In what folder do I run sha256sum cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<tomreyn> doesn't matter, you run it against where you placed the file, which is probably in /etc/ssl/certs or /usr/share/ca-certificates/
<Need__Expert> bbfd7d7cb36aa0ac11c4f5906f792dac38789483258d2a5a057cb3713bc15bfd  /etc/ssl/certs/cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<tomreyn> make that: sha256sum $(readlink -f /etc/ssl/certs/cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt)
<Need__Expert> bbfd7d7cb36aa0ac11c4f5906f792dac38789483258d2a5a057cb3713bc15bfd  /etc/ssl/certs
<tomreyn> i assume this output is cut off.
<Need__Expert> bbfd7d7cb36aa0ac11c4f5906f792dac38789483258d2a5a057cb3713bc15bfd  /etc/ssl/certs/cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt
<Need__Expert> correct. my bad
<tomreyn> so you have the wrong file
<Need__Expert> what the heck lol, how do you know this?
<tomreyn> https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/218689638 is the correc tone
<tomreyn> you have a file whose checksum doesn't match the one CF publishes
<Need__Expert> It's suppose to be a .pem file eh?
<tomreyn> file names are irrelevant
<Need__Expert> Would white space at the bottom of my file make this output different?
<tomreyn> yes
<Need__Expert> as the content is identical to Cloudflare Origin CA — RSA Root that you showed me
<Need__Expert> from that link
<Need__Expert> so..would white space cause it to not work as well?
<tomreyn> i wouldn't expect this, if it is at the very bottom, not withint the dash markers
<Need__Expert> yes, it's at the very bottom
<tomreyn> on the other hand ca-certificates was apparentl ynot able to make sense of your file, so...
<Need__Expert> mann..ok I saved all of this info and I will get to this in the morning. 2:30 am here
<Need__Expert> thanks again for your time
<tomreyn> openssl x509 -in /etc/ssl/certs/cloudflare_origin_rsa.crt -text
<tomreyn> this willhave openssl test whether it can read + interpret the file
<tomreyn> yw
<Need__Expert> unable to load certificate
<Need__Expert> 140535365219992:error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line:pem_lib.c:701:Expecting: TRUSTED CERTIFICATE
<tomreyn> your file's not in the right format, or unreadable due to file system permissions
<Need__Expert> probably needs to be .pem instead of .crt in apache2 config
<tomreyn> this wont matter
<tomreyn> if openssl cant read it like this, apache2 wont be able to either (unless it's just a permissions issue)
<Need__Expert> hmm I created the files using vim , then copied content into it, then saved
<tomreyn> that's a good way to complicate matter by introducing human errors
<tomreyn> if you have a file which must be used exactly as it is, and a download of the ready-made file is offered, then use the download
<tomreyn> i.e. dont edit, dont copy and paste
<tomreyn> (but do inspect the file you downloaded before you use it)
<tomreyn> this may seem silly and stubborn, but is one of the basic rules you learn doing sysadmin for a while
<Need__Expert> only reason I do that though is because I don't know download command for my desktop to SSH
<tomreyn> scp remoteuser@remoteserver:/path/on/remote/server/file_on_remote_server.extension /local/computers/path/
<tomreyn> scp = secure copy, a command from the openssh family to copy files between servers
<tomreyn> or jyou could use wget to download the file right from the internet (the page i pointed you to): wget https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/206709108/cloudflare_origin_rsa.pem
<tomreyn> i'm gone for a while, have a good night
<Ascavasaion> Iam trying to figure out what chipset my motherboard uses in order to see what CPU's it supports.  I have tried both dmidecode and hwinfo and neither gives me the chipset.  I suspect it should eb returning GL40 from Googling the laptop model, but it seems the laptop was released with different chipsets.
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: try inxi -F
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Only seems to give CPU info.
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Ignor eme... I used -f instead of -F
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: no mobo type?
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Yes!  thanky ou
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: No chipset though... but I guess Googling the mobo model will give me the chipset.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: it should give you the revision as well, which might help
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: It says "v: REFERENCE"... It was unable to read the revision?
<lotuspsychje> paste in channel please?
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: It says "v: REFERENCE"... It was unable to read the revision?
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: i'd ask in ##hardware
<Ascavasaion>            Mobo: LENOVO model: NITU1 v: REFERENCE serial: N/A
<Ascavasaion>            BIOS: LENOVO v: 18CN46WW(V2.55) date: 05/21/2010
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: Thank you... appreciate the pointer.
<vbedds> sup guys
<ducasse> \o
<vbedds> any ubuntu "experts" @ ?
<ducasse> if you have a question just go ahead and ask, people will respond if they can
<vbedds> oh.. okk
<vbedds> i'm getting hacked everyday... only use usb drive.. using latest kubuntu 18.. any tips ?
<ducasse> hacked? how so?
<vbedds> ur asking me ? :)))
<vbedds> i'm a newbie..
<ducasse> how do you know you've been hacked?
<vbedds> stuff doesn't work as normal.. stuff dissapear... files appear..
<vbedds> stuff appears like SSH...
<vbedds> things i install everyday (since i boot from usb) won't install anymore...
<ducasse> maybe the usb stick is going bad, that's more likely than you being hacked
<vbedds> is brand new
<Ascavasaion> a dud USB stick?
<vbedds> and folders like openSSH just appear in my temporary folder ???
<vbedds> common mate... that doesn't .. "just happen"
<vbedds> Ascavasaion pardon ?
<vbedds> usb drive ?
<ducasse> i still think you should try another usb stick
<vbedds> already have buddy
<ducasse> it's just that the chance of you actually being hacked is very, very unlikely
<vbedds> for most people
<vbedds> i've changed laptops as welll
<ducasse> do you have any data worth going after?
<vbedds> something like that
<vbedds> i can see ur not going to be much help r u ?
<vbedds> it's the thirt time i say this...
<ducasse> it's just a very rare occurence, is all i was saying
<vbedds> folders like openssh appear in my /tmp folder
<vbedds> is that not obvious enough ?
<ducasse> another thing is that any half-decent hacker would do their thing without you noticing
<vbedds> hahahahhahahahahhahaha
<vbedds> how about permanently watching my temporary files ?
<vbedds> by using a simple watch command
<vbedds> if u had any idea what ur talking about u would have reacted when i first said things don't install the same...
<ducasse> is this a live image?
<vbedds> yes
<ducasse> which release?
<vbedds> latest 18 kubuntu
<ducasse> 18.10?
<vbedds> yes
<vbedds> that is the one
<ducasse> well, if things install properly on one boot and not on the next that could still be a medium error
<vbedds> i've changed the usb drive
<vbedds> changed the operating system...
<vbedds> changed the laptop
<vbedds> changed to fedora ubuntu mint suse and kubuntu
<ducasse> you can try asking the folks in #security if you want, list your symptoms for them
<vbedds> :))))))
<vbedds> channel is invite only
<vbedds> y did u waste my time ?
<ducasse> shouldn't be, you just need to be registered
<vbedds> sure thing mate
<vbedds> have a nice 1
<ducasse> most people we have here who think they've been hacked are having some other problem
<ducasse> you too
<Ascavasaion> How rude... sheesh.
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: You are a far more tolerant person than me.
<ducasse> not really the best way to get people to help
<ducasse> :)
<alkisg> Hi all. Has anyone noticed 100% CPU usage on the firefox "download/open with" dialog?
<alkisg> For example on Ubuntu MATE 18.04, I click on http://download-ib01.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/29/Everything/x86_64/os/Packages/s/shim-x64-15-7.x86_64.rpm
<alkisg> And in the dialog that appears, when I toggle between "open with/save as", it lags 2-3 secs, giving me 100% cpu usage. Can anyone reproduce this?
<SirNeo> /clear
<Ascavasaion> Is there a Linux equivalent for CPU-Z and hwinfo as shown in this picture please?  https://digilander.libero.it/effesse2002/Lenovo_G550.jpg  I could not find this info in hwinfo, dmidecode, hardinfo, or inxi.
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: https://alternativeto.net/software/cpu-z/?platform=linux
<Triffid_Hunter> Ascavasaion: should all be in /proc/cpuinfo or /sys/devices/system/cpu
<Triffid_Hunter> Ascavasaion: although some of those values look like they're from a look-up table in the app, derived from available cpu flags
<Exterminador> can someone tell me how bad this is: https://pastebin.com/FHiTZGUg
<blackflow> Exterminador: tried to ask google? first link suggests it's a harmless warning, and points at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=592834
<ubottu> Debian bug 592834 in os-prober "grub-pc: File descriptor leaked on lvs invocation" [Minor,Open]
<Exterminador> so it seems that it only occurs when using lvm.. that's what I was finding odd because my home PC wasn't throwing any errors but my VPS was
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, my ubuntu is pressing page up
<RonaldsMazitis> itself
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I turn off that button
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e 'keycode 22 = '
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> what's the number for page up?
<super_koza> Hi!
<super_koza> Since I installed Xubuntu on my laptop, I am having issues with the wireless speeds.
<super_koza> I have tried changing the wifi card, but that didn't solve the problems.
<super_koza> It really seems the problem is with the Xubuntu, because other devices in my network do not suffer from these problems.
<RonaldsMazitis> super_koza: xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce, it's basicly same ubuntu
<super_koza> I know
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't think there is difference in networking
<RonaldsMazitis> 18.04?
<super_koza> Well, my android phones and other PCs running linux get the full bandwith.
<super_koza> Only this PC is slow as hell.
<super_koza> As I said, I tried swapping the network card as I thought it might be dead, but no. Same speeds...
<RonaldsMazitis> I personally use openbox as desktop environment, but that would not help internet speeds
<super_koza> Yes 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> install gnome and check out
<Exterminador> AFAIK, internet speeds has nothing to do with the DE?
<super_koza> I know
<super_koza> I am just saying that something with my config must be broken
<super_koza> With cable it is working fine...
<blackflow> super_koza: can you give an example? also, which wifi chipset is it?
<Exterminador> it also depends on the number of connected devices to your WiFi network? did you tried with just your laptop connected?
<blackflow> yeah, some hotspots will also reduce global bandwidth according to the slowest connected device
<super_koza> I'll be back later, I have to go now...
<Exterminador> I have currently 8 devices connected to my WiFi and there's always one device slower than the average
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -pke
<RonaldsMazitis> gives number of button, which one is page up?
<RonaldsMazitis> I need to disable this button
<RonaldsMazitis> I have two keyboards, I already disabled main keyboard, cause it was acting weird, now my second keyboard is acting weird
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: you can use xev to check that out
<RonaldsMazitis> how
<RonaldsMazitis> just xev
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: run it from a terminal and read its output as you hit page up. close it by closing the little window it opens. also check the manpage for further info.
<blackflow> the window is there for mouse events, fyi.
<RonaldsMazitis> \https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9jTYjzfdmV/
<RonaldsMazitis> 48?
<RonaldsMazitis> 112?
<blackflow> well it says keycode 112
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: note also the keysym value and name, for situations where you need those, not sure what you're doing there exactly.
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e 'keycode 112 = '
<RonaldsMazitis> this should disable page up?
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: don't know myself, quick googling suggests you need to set value  0x0000
<blackflow> keycode 112 = 0x0000
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e 'keycode 112 = 0x0000;
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e 'keycode 112 = 0x0000'
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: yes
<RonaldsMazitis> ok, I forgot to write down orginal keysim
<RonaldsMazitis> damn
<RonaldsMazitis> can You check out
<RonaldsMazitis> fast/
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<maki> anyone have experience with xps 15 9560? I'm having issues with getting the damn thing to install properly, constantly getting bootlocks and I have no idea how i can run any of those commands when the damn thing won't detect my wifi card
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: keycode 112 (keysym 0xff55, Prior)
<RonaldsMazitis> my web browser still understands page up
<maki> just attempting to run these commands : https://gist.github.com/leoheck/c44e2167f0c90f56342aed3ba4299670
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: so what's your xmodmap line like?
<RonaldsMazitis> xmodmap -e 'keycode 112 = 0x0000'
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<blackflow> maki: so which kernel are you actually using?
<cappe> can ubuntu be started with easybcd (dualbooting with eufi windows10)?
<RonaldsMazitis> keycode 112 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<Ascavasaion> ducasse: that URL you gave me was really nice... cpu-x is an awesome utility.
<blackflow> RonaldsMazitis: try keysym instead of keycode.     -e 'keysym 0xff55 = 0x0000'
<shqip> Plugin "PODRenderer" missing, maybe you need to install it? how may I solve this anyone !
<ducasse> Ascavasaion: great :)
<maki> @blackflow: probably 4.19
<maki> *4.18
<blackflow> maki: well, be sure. I have no idea what your problem might be, but if you're trying to run the mainline kernel, you'll have to select in on boot. I'm assuming grub autodetects them and produces adequate menu options?
<blackflow> also note that those mainline kernels are not indended for regular use
<maki> Is it normal for me not to be able to see grub in later versions of ubuntu?
<maki> i'm used to having a bootloader like CLOVER or something, but I just see a pink magenta screen flash and boom disappear, was that grub?
<blackflow> maki: hold shift on boot, it's hidden by default
<maki> Darn UX designers man
<maki> improving the user experience for the average person
<maki> sigh
<blackflow> yes. less unreadable technical clutter for the regular person. powerusers can still access power options. too bad the rest of ubuntu ain't like that :)
<maki> this is the worst ubuntu installation experience i've ever had
<maki> is it always this atrocious on laptops?
<blackflow> probably not.
<maki> I held shift, did i hold the wrong shift? LOL
<ducasse> try spamming escape
<maki> holy hsit
<maki> the escape spam
<blackflow> maki: comment out GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden   from /etc/default/grub  , run update-grub, and reboot.   that'll always show the menu
<maki> uh, i hit the grub terminal
<maki> how do i get out
<maki> :q isn't working
<maki> fuck, exit was not the right command
<blackflow> what grub terminal
<maki> is grub usually just grub>
<blackflow> a) command line edit mode?  b) grub failure prompt?  c) something else?
<blackflow> that'd be the failure prompt. what did you select from the menu?
<maki> command line edit mode is what it looks liek
<maki> oh, that was a failure prompt?
<maki> i didn't select anything, just mashed escape and it immediately took me here.
<blackflow> no, the command line edit mode shows you the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg for editing
<maki> do I have a fucked USB drive?
<maki> although this is installed already
<maki> so i doubt it
<blackflow> maki: first of all, please mind your language, this is a fam friendly channel
<maki> o, mb
<maki> can I send an ss here?
<maki> just says grub> and gives me a bunch of commands, how do i go back to the normal menu?
<maki> well, it's just empty until i hit tab, mb
<blackflow> now, I don't know what spamming ESC would do exactly. showing hidden grub menu needs holding shift when the boot POST message appears, so you hold it all the way until the menu pops up
<blackflow> maki: reboot<enter>
<blackflow> or... maybe not, this is not busybox.... dunno, try the three finger salute ctrl+alt+del
<maki> how did i forget
<maki> ok, that didn't work
<maki> i have an idea
<maki> i'm going to slow mo to read the prompts LOL
<blackflow> maki: type "normal" (no quotes) and hit enter
<maki> wrote normal and was taken to ubuntu
<maki> oh, it was the wrong key LOL
<blackflow> right, reboot and try holding shift from post until the menu shows up. or just disable menu hiding now that you've booted properly
<maki> right shift, not left shift
<blackflow> dunno, any shift worked for me
<blackflow> could be your kbd is dumb like that during boot :)
<maki> Is there any way to access command line edit mode from GNU?
<maki> *GRUB
<blackflow> maki: yes, move the cursor to select appropriate entry, then hit the C key,     as instructed by the menu :)
<blackflow> sorry, 'e' for editing,   'c' for command line
<blackflow> (the grub> command line)
<maki> meant to ask if i could figure out how to just turn off quiet mode from GNU
<maki> or do i need to boot?
<blackflow> maki: just like that. arrows to select the entry, hit e, then arrows to find the kernel command line, remove quiet from it, hit F10 to continue booting that menu entry
<provolik>  Hello, I need an help with php multiple version on Ubuntu 18.04
<provolik> I followed some guide and I switched to php 5.6, but even if in cli (php -v) it shows me there's php5.6, in web-browser (phpinfo()) it says me there's php7.3
<provolik> How can I set 5.6 for the web-browser?
<blackflow> provolik: it has nothing to do with the browser, but with which php binary is used to interpret PHP by the web server.    also, 5.6 is EOL, you shouldn't use it.
<provolik> blackflow, I know is EOL, but I have to use for now, so the fact that is EOL does not solve my problem. How can I swicth the binary for th web server?
<blackflow> provolik: you edit your web server's configuration.
<provolik> But I didn't edit it before, I followed a guide with some CLI commands
<blackflow> well I don't know what you did. but if you want to configure your web server to use a different php binary, then that's how you do it. you configure it to.
<blackflow> provolik: quick googling suggests that update-alternatives supports different php versions. did you use that?
<provolik> Yes
<cappe> is it possible to install only a loader grub into a usb stick, that will load ubuntu without installing it (again)?
<provolik> I used update-alternatives --config php
<cappe> targeting an exsistante ubuntu installation
<provolik> I selected 5.6
<blackflow> provolik: did you restart the web server afterwards?
<provolik> blackflow, sure
<lotuspsychje> start here cappe : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cappe> lotuspsychje: thanks buddy
<maki> sudo lshw -C network shows me a human readable name, but ubuntu thinks there is no wifi connected adapter installed.
<blackflow> provolik: can you pastebin   update-alternatives --list php    ?
<blackflow> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<provolik> blackflow, ok
<blackflow> maki: which chipset is that supposed to be?
<maki> BCM94352, DW1560 @blackflow
<provolik> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/0b3CpU9V
<maki> i have no internet so i can't sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<maki> secure boot is off
<blackflow> maki: was about to suggest that, it appears that chipset requires that firmware, but the google results are a few years old, not sure if any of the packaged firmwares suffices
<maki> hmm... am I SoL here?
<blackflow> maki: you'll have to find a cable and perhaps install that firmware
<maki> oof.
<maki> alright, I have access to an ethernet adapter somewhere
<blackflow> or dl it elsewhere, bring it in with an usb stick or something
<maki> oh okay
<maki> how can i do it via usb stick
<maki> wait nevermind, i only have a windows system rn
<blackflow> maki: well yeah bcmwl-kernel-source is a package, so you can find the .deb, download it, and install the file with apt directly.
<blackflow> maki: for bionic:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download     look at that page, follow instructions on how to get the .deb
<blackflow> maki: "You can download the requested file from the ....."
<blackflow> provolik: yeah, I'm not sure what's going on. You'll have to check the webserver config and see what it's configured with exactly. what is that, apache? nginx? php run via php-fpm or something else?
<provolik> the webserver is apache
<blackflow> provolik: right, it's been a while since I used apache, so I can't tell you otoh where to look at, but..... you should look at its config and see how it's configured to use php.
<provolik> ok
<maki> Worked, seemed incredibly asinine how i couldnt' install dpkms manually
<blackflow> this is definitely a config issue, the question is only what exactly you need to do. a2ensmod, update-alternatives or manually fix the config.
<provolik> I am thinking about a drastic solution
<maki> kept yelling at me that i needed wifi to install dkms on my usb drive
<maki> like what
<provolik> completely remove 7.3
<konrados> provolik, wait a second with that. You might be interested in the a2dismod & a2enmod commands. Because I assume you're using php-mod? See your /etc/apache2/mods-available/ dir - you should see files starting with 'php' - what do you have there?
<blackflow> provolik: is this a public server?
<provolik> blackflow, no
<RonaldsMazitis> 9999999999999
<konrados> provolik, you just started your research in wrong places, it's neither ##php, not #ubuntu, it's #httpd :)
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: can we help you?
<RonaldsMazitis> my keyboard is writing
<RonaldsMazitis> itself
<provolik> konrados, :-D
<blackflow> provolik: then I suppose you can remove 7.3, but ideally you'd want to learn how to configure apache for php. once you do you'll see how simple it is. I just don't know otoh which files and which directives are used by apache.
<konrados> provolik, so, no need for drastic steps :) Just enable the right module in apche :)
<konrados> yeah
<provolik> konrados, https://pastebin.com/z8yMc7yc
<blackflow> maki: so, problem solved? you got wifi now?
<blackflow> provolik: which php mods are linked under /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/   ?
<provolik> blackflow, https://pastebin.com/XDusxT8p
<blackflow> provolik: so php 5.6 only. so your phpinfo() should be showing php 5.6, unless your confiugration is not what you say it is.
<blackflow> (and assuming you really did restart apache)
<provolik> Okay
<provolik> I FOUND IT
<provolik> :-D
<provolik> I read carefully the history commands
<provolik> I activated an FPM versio
<provolik> so I deactivated it and now I have 5.6 again
<blackflow> yeah, so apache php mods are then not used
<blackflow> keep using php-fpm, it's way better than embedding php into apache
<provolik> I have some job to do
<provolik> For different companies and in the next weeks I will upgrade them to 7.3
<provolik> But there are critical issues now so I cannot
<blackflow> provolik: you can configure php-fpm for different php version too.
<provolik> I know
<provolik> blackflow, konrados, thank you guys
<RonaldsMazitis> my keyboard is typing itself
<RonaldsMazitis> mouse is moving itself (only small range)
<blackflow> it's possessed!
<RonaldsMazitis> ubuntu malware?
<RonaldsMazitis> omg
<mouses> maybe you compiled the kernel with ghost_possession support enabled
<CamielB> Hi folks. There is something I cannot get my head around and I was wondering if someone here could reach me a helping hand.
<blackflow> mouse jittering around is probably caused by poor quality optics and/or bad texture under it. keys, though... it's possessed :)   or kbd electrical failure.
<mouses> (in all serious though, maybe a bad USB port/hub or if wireless input devices maybe bad battery?'
<lotuspsychje> ask your issue to the channel CamielB
<CamielB> I installed (k)ubuntu with the LVM and encryption option.
<RonaldsMazitis> usb
<RonaldsMazitis> here
<mouses> RonaldsMazitis: could be a bad USB port or hub
<CamielB> Then I added to the created lvm group (kubunt-vg) a number of other encrypted drives.
<CamielB> All luks encrypted.
<CamielB> In fact that works flawlessly.
<CamielB> (need to take care of the /etc/crypttab and initramfs to guarantee startup).
<CamielB> But now - before any issue occurs - I want to understand how I can get a disk out of this setup.
<CamielB> And there I got stuck ...
<CamielB> I don't seem to find a way to free up a disk even if ample room is left (1.5T of 3T used).
<CamielB> The encryption makes the disk all seem full ...
<blackflow> CamielB: are you asking how to remove a pv from the vg?
<CamielB> And here I am stuck ... no clue ...
<CamielB> YEs blackflow. But an encrypted one.
<blackflow> CamielB: if LVM is atop of LUKS, I'm not sure it makes a difference
<CamielB> It is the standard ubuntu setup. I guess that is LVM on LUKS, is it ?
<blackflow> first of all, you can't just randomly remove a pv, you first have to `pvmove` data on it
<CamielB> But none of the disks show free PE that way ...
<CamielB> Yes, of course ...
<CamielB> I just want a dry run on the procedure in case it ever is needed ...
<blackflow> CamielB: after that you can `vgreduce` a volume group (vg)
<blackflow> well, you definitely should keep backups, yes
<CamielB> Can you give any reference to a description ? I seem to miss it ... (again , without LUKS it is clear)
<blackflow> CamielB: you can check the manapges of those two commands, or ask google for more info on how to "lvm remove pv from vg"
<blackflow> CamielB: in fact, if LUKS is atop of LVM, it shouldn't make a difference as well. you just have to work with unlocked LUKS containers so metadata can be freely modified. in both cases.
<CamielB> Well, I did that of course but - unless I misunderstand - they all work towards a PV that shows free PE's. All my PE's show occupied.
<blackflow> CamielB: even after pvmove?
<CamielB> Didn't dare to try that yet. Maybe I should ;)
<blackflow> you'll need another pv to move the data off of the pv you want removed tho'
<CamielB> Well, but that is where I thus get stuck. I have 1.5T free of the 3.0T but nevertheless no PV shows available PE's.
<blackflow> or at least free space for the extents to be moved. it's been a while since I did it, I'm just consulting the manpages now
<blackflow> CamielB: check the pvmove manpage, there's an example showing running pvmove with only the device you want to move extents OFF of, so it automatically moves them elsewhere in the vg
<CamielB> I hope that works when no other PV shows free PE ...
<blackflow> pretty sure pvmove will error out if there's none
<CamielB> Maybe I should just try, but not before having backed up all my nice setup stuff ...
<CamielB> Exactly so !
<blackflow> as long as you don't force pvremove, you should be ok
<RonaldsMazitis> I think kdenlive is guilty
<blackflow> but definitely make backups. no doubt about that.
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: if you suspect software, try a liveusb
<CamielB> blackflow, can I paste a few lines of lsblk ?
<blackflow> !pastebin
 * blackflow kicks ubottu 
<lotuspsychje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> but !pastebin is a factoid too
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<CamielB> https://pastebin.com/BL0bu4WU
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: .pastebinit i think
<CamielB> What would be the pvmove argument here /dev/mapper/sdd1_crypt ?
<blackflow> CamielB: no idea.  run pvscan an see in that list which pv corresponds to the disk you want removed.
<CamielB> Yeah. That was it. But again frightening : all show 0 free ...
<CamielB> But right now I am tarring a backup ...
<maki> @blackflow
<maki> thanks for your help, i got my ubuntu actually working now
<CamielB> I am starting to fear it should have been LVM over LUKS to be still able replacing a disk. But on the other hand the ubuntu install does it the other way around ...
<laptop> help
<laptop> I need help with
<laptop> firejail and
<laptop> csf firewall
<DarkByD3sign> I'm sure if you ask your question somebody will be able to assist you with it.
<laptop> ok my questions are csf firewall keeps blocking hexchat, how do I fix that?
<MJCD> wtf is avahi
<blackflow> there is this incredible search engine, a gateway to entire human knowledge, called google! you should try it sometimes, you'll be astonished!
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> what I meant is
<MJCD> why do I want mdns as standard
<DarkByD3sign> Haha
<MJCD> if I installed chrome I believe that would make use of it - but still using its own mdns system if at all
<MJCD> also how does me in Perth, Western Australia's "best server" in spain hahah
<MJCD> don't think that
<MJCD> 's quite right eh hahah
<besogon> eah.. not mush people here as it was 5-6 years ago
<CamielB> Dont underestimate the confusion between 'austria' and 'australia'. Despite the entire human knowledge.
<MJCD> lol
<besogon> isn't it the same place? (sarcasm) ))
<laptop> who lives in australia?
<lotuspsychje> laptop: do you have an ubuntu question?
<blackflow> koalas! they're in #ubuntu-offtopic eager to chat!
<laptop> yes
<laptop> I have a quick question
<laptop> do you know anything about csf firewall or firejail
<lotuspsychje> laptop: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here, maybe try #firejail ?
<laptop> okay thanks what about csf firewall
<lotuspsychje> laptop: where did you download it from?
<laptop> from the csf website hold on
<laptop> https://configserver.com/cp/csf.html
<lotuspsychje> laptop: check their forum
<CamielB> pvmove /dev/mapper/sdd1_crypt : No extents available for allocation.
<CamielB> So that does not work.
<CamielB> So how the heck is this supposed now to work ?
<lotuspsychje> CamielB: are you on desktop or server?
<CamielB> The facts are simple : LVM over LUKS (such as started by Ubuntu) extended with disks. No way to get a disk out ...
<CamielB> Desktop.
<CamielB> So what would be the point of LVM anyways.
<CamielB> I can't believe, but I dont get it either.
<Diarreias> boi
<super_koza> Exterminador: I am back. This laptop is slow as hell, like 3 mbit downstream...
<super_koza> I will try later with a live distribution and see if the speed changes...
<Diarreias> https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/t2bot.io/995b7a20c7d54f60fb95abde8705d0a1
<lotuspsychje> Diarreias: not here please
<gigirock> hi all for some reason i have to use some nfs share from server to some clients, so on client you have to mount like "mount 192.168.x.x:/mnt/share/nfs/forli
<gigirock> is it possible to share some shorten path using an alias or similar ?
<MJCD> in the default ubuntu settings for mouse/touchpad I can't find any setting for the scroll behavior, which is extremely slow/unresponsive currently
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: do you see the touchpad settings in systemsettings?
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | gigirock can this help?
<ubottu> gigirock can this help?: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<CamielB> How weird it might sound, I don't think there is a solution for my issue ... I don't trust the setup as sooner or later a disk *will* need to be replaced.
<lotuspsychje> CamielB: dont give up too soon, i noticed a few recent bugs lately on lvm issues too
<lotuspsychje> CamielB: idle in here, and re-ask once in a while, new volunteers will wakeup soon
<CamielB> Yes, but actually I want to do stuff meanwhile with my system ;) And not being at more risk than necessary ! So I will return to an unencrypted minimum setup, complemented with luks encrypted drives and the good old `ln -s ToSomeEncryptedPlace ThisDir` :) It might be slightly more convoluted, but at least I know what is going on and how things can be replaced ...
<lotuspsychje> CamielB: sure, the users choice :p
<CamielB> I am really surprised though. LVM in itself seems wonderful. Even if I was hesitant to consider. But bitten by the LUKS part of it ...
<CamielB> Thanks for the help anyway. Out for a re-install. Luckily I documented all and backed up.
<Sven_vB_> on bionic, how do I query systemd for a list of services that have failed to start?
<Sven_vB_> also how can I convince it to give up on NetworkManager and offer me a console login instead?
<fub> When copying a large folder with a lot of subfolders (home dir) to an external usb drive, is using tar faster than a raw cp?
<Sven_vB_> fub, nah, but I'd use tar because I think it messes up the target permissions and ownership less in case you abort the operation and try to resume.
<fub> Sven_vB_: and rsync is slower I guess?
<Sven_vB_> although with both I haven't found an option to resume broken files; so I'm left with overwriting all files that already exist, or skip all of them leaving one file just partially copied
<Sven_vB_> rsync should be just as fast, and more reliable.
<Sven_vB_> I should really learn how to use it. :D
<MJCD> lotuspsychje, yeah but there's no setting for scroll behaviours at all
<MJCD> turned the sensitivity way up but the issue persists
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: try dconf-editor see if there are more settings there
<qwebirc9365> hey,  just updated 18.04 and now Videos won't open.  Noob here.  Any ideas to troubleshoot?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: video's locally or youtube?
<qwebirc9365> Get these when I run totem at command line:  : CommandLine Error: Option 'help-list' registered more than once! LLVM ERROR: inconsistency in registered CommandLine options
<qwebirc9365> Videos app won't open
<qwebirc9365> VLC works finr
<qwebirc9365> fine
<Sven_vB> for anyone having their bionic live session stuck trying to start GDM and NetworkManager: kernel boot option "xforcevesa" just magically cured both. no idea why it would affect network manager but well, whatever.
<qwebirc9365> there was  Videos update released, also saw mesa update and kernel update
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: totem doesnt play all codecs by default
<qwebirc9365> it plays these.  I'm a youtuber,  and use it to test all my videos
<RonaldsMazitis> my keyboard is writing itself and youtube is stopping itself
<RonaldsMazitis> possesed ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: please dont repeat that over and over
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: i already suggested you a liveusb
<RonaldsMazitis> buy youtube is new thing
<RonaldsMazitis> I was not here\
<RonaldsMazitis> what liveusb?
<RonaldsMazitis> but* youtube stopping itself is new thing
<qwebirc9365> To be clear,  totem doesn't launch even when no video is being opened
<RonaldsMazitis> what do I have to do with liveusb
<qwebirc9365> no bug report is getting generated
<RonaldsMazitis> You mean launching ubuntu trough usb?
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: yes, and test if your keyboard writes there by itself
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: try this: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<qwebirc9365> @lotuspsychje - already have it installed and updated.
<qwebirc9365> Again,  VLC plays the videos fine.
<qwebirc9365> maybe I didn't say that here
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: i readed you
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: your totem version please?
<qwebirc9365> 3.26.0-0ubuntu6.2
<qwebirc9365> from apt-cache policy
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: can you pastebin the whole output error after launch from terminal please?
<RonaldsMazitis> lotuspsychje: I just disabled my laptops default keyboard, it was somehow enabled
<RonaldsMazitis> I think it was the problem
<RonaldsMazitis> what makes default keyboard do weird stuff?
<qwebirc9365> @lotus,  the text I shared IS everything.  LOL
<qwebirc9365> @lotus - I rebooted after instlaling updates also (kernel update)
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: whats your current kernel?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: and what about your graphics card driver, installed correctly?
<qwebirc9365> 4.15.0-45-generic,  using AMD free driver amdgpu
<molpietje> Hi everyone
<qwebirc9365> I did switch to the AMD video card recently. (after the install of the OS)  but the video card has worked fine with and without the amd driver installed
<molpietje> I still have some problems with my laptop with Linux mint
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: do you have external ppa's added to your system?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | molpietje
<ubottu> molpietje: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<molpietje> oeps wrong place Sorry guys
<qwebirc9365> yes I have additional PPA
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: like wich?
<qwebirc9365> mono is potentially relevant
<qwebirc9365> and I've just found that there is a maybe residual entry for amdgpu-pro - file:/var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: i would reccomend making a bug, but we need to be sure your external ppa's dont faulty this first
<qwebirc9365> which I did use for a bit
<qwebirc9365> but reverted to the free driver
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: did you test totem from the amd driver too?
<qwebirc9365> @lotus,  can I grab logs for apt updates to show which packages were just changed?  As I feel that speaks to what is causing the problem (most likely)
<qwebirc9365> @lotus - not sure how to test totem in that manner
<qwebirc9365> I haven't changed video drivers to troubleshoot this
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: another test you could try, is totem launch from wayland
<qwebirc9365> tech info for that?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: logout, and login to wayland and test totem launch
<qwebirc9365> ok,  that will kill my session here.  I'll have a new ID and such.  But I'll try to ping you
<lotuspsychje> MJCD: oh by the way, i noticed touchpad speed goes way smoother in wayland then xorg, can you also test this please?
<qwebirc9365> Is wayland installed by default?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc9365: it should on 18.04 and choosable at your login window
<qwebirc9365> k,  will return (hopefully)
<qwebirc38334> @lotus - I'm back
<qwebirc38334> same exact behavior
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: allright, tnx for testing
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: before we create the bug, can you disable your ppa's please?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | qwebirc38334
<ubottu> qwebirc38334: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<qwebirc38334> Can I just uncheck them in the GUI?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: that might not fix the packages that come along with it
<qwebirc38334> otherwise,  I'd like to know a way to back them up so I can just restore them
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: we dont really support ppa's here as they are a 'potential' risk
<qwebirc38334> give me a bit, I need to back them up somehow
<genady> hello everything
<Rockabilly> My Ubuntu 18.04 (MATE flavor) box keeps disconnecting from my home network, seemingly, at random. When it disconnects it is unable to reconnect. No other networks will be visible and attempting to mess restart the network service sometimes causes the system to crawl to a stop. Here is a log of the last time it happened: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Y9jbhNfLUQG3Z91gJ8NN/ Any tips?
<qwebirc38334> lotuspsychje - So I removed all PPA specifcally - but do I need to remove any non-ubuntu provided repo?  Like Steam?
<TJ-> Rockabilly: which kernel version ("uname -r") ?
<Rockabilly> TJ-: 4.15.0-45-generic
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: steam is ubuntu supported
<qwebirc38334> Sorry,  your response isn't clear to me.  I have entries for these package repos in Software Sources.  Like the Chrome repo?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: feel free to share your sources.list we can have a look
<lotuspsychje> !sources | qwebirc38334 : the vanilla ones
<ubottu> qwebirc38334 : the vanilla ones: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TJ-> Rockabilly: Have you tested with a more recent kernel, such as the v4.18 HWE? Looking at the commit history there have been a lot of commits affecting that driver since 4.15 until now (45) so it is likely a more recent version will fix bugs
<Rockabilly> TJ-: I have not. I'm using 18.04 Bionic, which is LTS. Does the latest Ubuntu, Cosmic, come with that kernel?
<TJ-> !hwe | Rockabilly
<ubottu> Rockabilly: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<qwebirc38334> lotus-  sources here - https://pastebin.com/nuw8aCvS
<Rockabilly> TJ-: Thanks! Let me read over that and I'll let you know if I have more questions.
<qwebirc38334> I've removed several already.  Just look for clarity
<qwebirc38334> link may have been invalid until just now - spam detection
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: keep the bionic ones, all the rest=> vanish :p
<TJ-> Rockabilly: just did a further check and there are 36 commits to that driver between Ubuntu's 4.15 and 4.18 kernels
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc38334: after that, ubuntu-bug totem
<Rockabilly> TJ-: Thanks!
<Rockabilly> TJ-: I'm upgrading to 4.19. Should I be using 4.18 instead?
<Sven_vB> how can I make fstab entries opportunistic? i.e. systemd shall mount them if possible, but never delay system startup if it fails
<lotuspsychje> Rockabilly: 7feb also ubuntu 18.04.2 comes out, maybe better luck then
<Rockabilly> lotuspsychje: If I can't get this sorted by this weekend I'll probably reinstall with that one.
<nisankhindia> Situation is a system with Bionic beaver ( ubuntu 18.04 ) which is used for a specific task . Neither can be reinstalled nor can be put in offline at the time . But somehow without our concern we are now unable to get its login Gui . Even we are not able to start the system in tty or recovery mode .. any idea
<Sven_vB> found it, "nofail" option
<Sven_vB> also nobootwait
<leftyfb> nisankhindia: you turn the computer on and what do you see?
<nisankhindia> leftyfb: it shows a blank screen . When we tried to get into GRUB menu using shift key or trying to boot the system using previous available kernels it stuck with a black screen
<leftyfb> nisankhindia: try booting with a live cd/usb and running the drive test in gparted.
<nisankhindia> leftyfb: if somehow I can make a way to read only file system recovery mode than it will be like a life saving moment for me
<leftyfb> nisankhindia: boot a live cd/usb
<lotuspsychje> Rockabilly: you can go up to .2 by updating your system
<nisankhindia> leftyfb: oh god ... it's done now
<leftyfb> nisankhindia: done?
<TJ-> Rockabilly: stick with the HWE kernel, it is supported, unless you find problems with that as well
<nisankhindia> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SSuzpKSK/irccloudcapture8558695469712433743.jpg
<nisankhindia> leftyfb: I dont understand what was happened.  But now I am dropped to root shell prompt... luckily
<leftyfb> nisankhindia: look at dmesg for any hardware issues. Boot a live cd/usb to check your drive/run fsck
<Rockabilly> TJ-: Will do
<Rockabilly> lotuspsychje: Yes, thanks. I'm sick this weekend and don't type what I mean.
<lotuspsychje> Rockabilly: no sweat :p
<jhaig> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to share my wireless network connection via the ethernet to another computer? I'm fairly sure this used to be simple to do but I cannot find it in 18.04.
<j0seph> Hi all, I just want to ask a quick couple of questions: In 18.10, why was Nautilus 3.26 packaged instead of 3.30 to match the rest of the suite? Will the next release (19.04) have GNOME and all of its utilities target the same version? (3.32 if I remember correctly)
<lotuspsychje> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<jhaig> Actually, forget that. I must have set it up some time ago because the other computer appears to have connected. It tood a bit of time, though.
<rapidwave> Where does JDK get installed by installer?
<ducasse> jhaig: afaik it's common for nautilus to lag a bit behind, as canonical adds some of it's own patches
<Rockabilly> TJ-: I seem to be a bit slow today. How do I enable the HWE kernel?
<j0seph> lotuspsychje: was that intended for an answer to my questions?
<lotuspsychje> j0seph: no sorry, i was testing something for factoids
<ducasse> j0seph: mine was, sorry
<j0seph> lotuspsychje: ah, no worries.
<j0seph> ducasse: thanks :)
<nisankhindia> leftyfb: somehow system was not able to mount file system according to dmesg details .. will investigate later with all logs . Not a hardware fault
<Sven_vB> nobootwait seems to not work with systemd though
<wyre> hi everyone, how could I load r8822be.ko module?
<wyre> I mean I've loaded rtlwifi using modprobe
<wyre> but it is not loading the specific driver that I need
<j0seph> I did a little looking around and it turns out that one of the main reasons Canonical did not include the latest version of Nautilus in 18.04/18.10 was because Nautilus 3.28 removed Desktop Icon functionality.
<wyre> Why I cannot load the r8822be module if it is installed?
<wyre> maybe must I install it first with insmod?
<d[-_-]b> hi, im on 18.04 ,  trying to run a command via Alt+F2.  the command is bash <(curl url)  but it doesnt give me the results it should, this works if i run it in a terminal. any reason for this ?
<Sven_vB> d[-_-]b, probably the shell used by Alt+F2 doesn't support <()
<Sven_vB> d[-_-]b, you could try to wrap the command in bash -c '…', you may need to adjust inner quotes.
<Sven_vB> hiwever, I'd prefer downloading the file, verifying a crypto checksum, and only then run it.
<Sven_vB> *however
<d[-_-]b> ill give it a try Sven_vB
<d[-_-]b> Sven_vB: that works thanks
<Sven_vB> yw
<wyre> I need to load the r8822be module
<wyre> but I cannot do it even with sudo
<fr00die> hi - just have a look
<wyre> I'm getting the message: "modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'r8822be': Operation not permitted"
<wyre> I'm using 4.18.0-14 generic kernel
<wyre> and the module is there
<bcowan> ukuu went closed that stinks :(
<OerHeks> ukuu is not official supported here
<ducasse> bcowan: it's a snap, so you need to ask the maintainer
<bcowan> ok
<bcowan> thx
<Sven_vB> what are the recommended owner, group and permissions for /var/log?
<OerHeks> Sven_vB, why do you ask? messed around with settings?
<Sven_vB> OerHeks, recovering a xenial machine
<ducasse> Sven_vB: rwxrwxr-x, root syslog
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<OerHeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XrrXzWt8j8/
<OerHeks> tons of permissions
<Sven_vB> in my case the group was adm, so maybe that's why some logs were not created
<OerHeks> and inside /var/log/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h4gdmHgYpV/
<frank_> I don't think I understand the default logging of sshd very well. I cannot reproduce the "Disconnected from authenticating user..." message in /var/log/auth.log reliably. would someone explain when this message is generated exactly and why I can't reproduce it by trying to SSH into the box with an existing user and a wrong password?
<Sven_vB> I wonder why gparted won't allow changing the UUID of the ext3 mounted as /. tune2fs does it w/o even a warning, not even a reminder I should update my fstab.
<IniGit> hi
<Sven_vB> even more importent, I should have ran upate-grub. :D
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i think gparted considers itself primarily a partitioning tool.
<IniGit> why do workspaces have such a really strange behaviour? The workspace does not switch for all screens, but just for the primary monitor. WHen you select an app within another workspace in the 2nd montor, then the primary monitors workspace does change. I mean I think really nobody would assume this is as intended
<IniGit> It's really hard to make any use of this feature like this IMO
<rapidwave> I installed JDK using official installer. Where do I find the JDK?
<tomreyn> rapidwave: what do you mean by "official installer"?
<OerHeks> IniGit, set your workspace oacross your monitors, as 1 workspace
<rapidwave> I downloaded it from Oracle
<tomreyn> rapidwave: i see. we only support the open one here.
<IniGit> OerHeks: How do I do that?
<OerHeks> locate *jdk
<IniGit> OerHeks: YOu mean not use the workspace feature?
<OerHeks> IniGit,  in systemsettings - devices- displays
<IniGit> OerHeks: I see no option for that
<IniGit> I only see orientation, resolution, scale, refresh rate, adjust for tv and night light
<OerHeks> top row, join - mirror - single display
<AtomVelvet> How would I configure thermald to run the fan only at higher temps?  My average system temperature is 38c but the fans are running at the moment
<IniGit> OerHeks: I don't see that option. Do you have another version then 18.04?
<IniGit> The behaviour is also more like that the second screen is more uiversal and app from other workspaces appear in the dock of the current workspace.
<OerHeks> no, 18.04.1 lts --  https://imgur.com/a/bW9QtYG
<IniGit> universal means it does not belong to a workspace
<IniGit> OerHeks: OK I do not see these buttons at the top
<OerHeks> well, if you want to switch them both
<rapidwave> Looks like I actually have  java installed from repo. Still don't know where to find it.
<IniGit> I also have 18.04.1 lts
<IniGit> Maybe it is because of my monitor setup, because I mirror 3 screens to another 3 screens
<IniGit> idk
<tomreyn> rapidwave: "dpkg -L package" lists all the files installed by package "package"
<tomreyn> (that's if this package is installed, otherwise use "apt-file list package")
<AtomVelvet> How would I fix fans running at low temperatures?
<OerHeks> IniGit, then i have no clue there :-(
<IniGit> OerHeks: ok :D thx anyway :)
<strive> AtomVelvet: That sounds like a question for #hardware (it could be ##hardware).
<tomreyn> AtomVelvet: i never configured thermald, but maybe this helps? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<IniGit> OerHeks: It's kind of strange, because I'm pretty sure that I never saw those options even before configuring my monitors via arandr
<IniGit> OerHeks: I installed that tool, because there were no such options like mirror in the device settings
<ca_cabotage> hey all, im' tryign to transfer files from a local disk to a network disk. all of the sudden, when i transfer files it says that it completed with errors, "input/output error" and the files will transfer but they are all 0 bytes.
<DamnBro> Hello! Can anyone here tell me exactly how to make the equivalent of "Folders" in Unity?
<DamnBro> I'm trying to organize all these apps and can't group them together
<OerHeks> there is no grouping for apps in unity, afaik
<DamnBro> There is a folder here called "Utilities" here how can I make another? of those then? not possible?
<OerHeks> DamnBro, then you are not in unity, just regular gnome
<OerHeks> see https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/add-app-folders-gnome-shell-overview
<DamnBro> MY god
<OerHeks> same, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091972/how-do-i-create-app-folders-in-the-gnome-application-menu
<DamnBro> This looks like what I was looking for
<OerHeks> :-)
<DamnBro> Thanks alot bro
<OerHeks> it was a wish for unity, iirc, but never happened
<DamnBro> Lol that's too bad
<OerHeks> hmm, unity is still under development, maybe ..
<ca_cabotage> hey all, im' tryign to transfer files from a local disk to a network disk. all of the sudden, when i transfer files it says that it completed with errors, "input/output error" and the files will transfer but they are all 0 bytes.
<www2> Hi how can i setup my network settings to conect a ipadress (e.g. 25.25.25.25) to use wifi or ethernet and not my VPN (tun0)?
<OerHeks> ca_cabotage, it stopped with errors, so never completed?
<OerHeks> that is why the size is 0, i guess
<ca_cabotage> @OerHeks, yeah, it stops pretty much immediately after beginning even for large files
<DamnBro> probably file type problem like fat32 limitations or something
<OerHeks> could be, or no sufficient diskspace, or hw failure
<ducasse> ca_cabotage: i/o errors often indicate a hardware problem, ie failing disk
<ca_cabotage> @ducasse, yeah i've read that - but both disks pass SMART
<DamnBro> What are the disks formatted too?
<DamnBro> and how is it connected? USB? could be USB doesn't have enough juice :O
<ducasse> ca_cabotage: you should look at the smart attributes themselves, check reallocated sectors etc
<ca_cabotage> one sec i'll have to SSH in and see
<ca_cabotage> probably ntfs or ext4
<ca_cabotage> it's connected via SSHFS
<DamnBro> Well those don't have limits thought you had like an external drive or something
<ca_cabotage> it is an external usb 3.0 drive, with an external power supply
<ca_cabotage> it has been working for over a year now, and does still have space available
<DamnBro> What is it formatted to?
<ca_cabotage> @DamnBro, df -Th returns it as fuseblk
<ca_cabotage> so ntfs
<DamnBro> Yeah then that is not the problem haha
<DamnBro> Only time I ever got I/O Errors was with usbs not connected to 3.0 slots and I started saving memory really fast with like a torrent or something
<ca_cabotage> hm
<ca_cabotage> well
<ca_cabotage> the host machine has an update available, so i'll bring it down update it and check the connections - hopefully it's something simply
<ca_cabotage> what's weird is that I can still read from the disk just fine
<DamnBro> yeah a reboot could be just what it needs
<DamnBro> free up some of it's resources and junk
<ca_cabotage> yeah
<ca_cabotage> although, the host has tons of resources available
<flux242> once i had high io (and also constant cpu load caused by this) when i forgot to define the lo iface in the /etc/network/interfaces.
<flux242> and then iotop didn't work because my kernel was compiled without some options for the iotop to work. So I couldn't even figure out what causes that cpu load.
<raj> does ubuntu default to using ASCII for python3?
<teward> raj: that's less 'ubuntu' and more Python
<sansGato> brb
<raj> teward: Seems like a ubuntu issue --> Click discovered that you exported a UTF-8 locale but the locale system could not pick up from it because it does not exist.  The exported locale is "en_US.utf-8" but it is not supported
<teward> raj: an exact replication example would be preferred.
<teward> but the 'locale' system not picking it up is a different issue and not a Python issue
<teward> raj: AIUI python 3's str function is Unicode
<teward> if the exported locale isn't picked up in the system that's because the locale hasn't been generated/set up on the system itself
<teward> and is less a bug in Python or Ubuntu and an issue of partial user errors
<raj> teward: https://paste.ee/p/caIHf is the error, I can't get rid of it even if I set the LC_ALL and LANG env variables in my Dockerfile: https://paste.ee/p/hUjyY
<raj> actually, sorry, this is the full error: https://paste.ee/p/mkSoO
<teward> raj: i assume you can drop into a docker console for the docker itself, if you can can you pastebin the output of locale -a ?
<teward> raj: it'd be nice to know what the locale inside the container is set to first :P
<teward> in either case that sounds a lot more like the locale in the container, because as far as I can tell Python inherits the locale in the host system
<teward> so if it's not set right in the container... :
<teward> (in this case the 'host system' is the docker container)
<raj> teward: https://paste.ee/p/ibTD3
<raj> teward: yes you're right, it's not something to fix within python
<teward> raj: correct, so during your docker building and composing you need to do the following:
<teward> sudo locale-gen en_US && sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF8 && sudo update-locale && export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 && export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<teward> but you should put those locale things into the environment on the container itself
<teward> raj: but the issue is your local container's locale, yes.
<teward> raj: or however Docker lets you set the locale in the container - you need ot do that :P
<raj> teward: surprised more people aren't running into this issue
<raj> teward: what about `RUN sed -i -e 's/# en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8/en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8/' /etc/locale.gen && locale-gen`
<raj> as per https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28405902/how-to-set-the-locale-inside-a-ubuntu-docker-container
<teward> raj: that'd probably work, but i'm not a docker expert :p
<teward> (I don't use Docker actually, but I do use containerization of another nature and locale problems tend to follow containers around :P)
<raj> teward: how are you containerizing?
<qwebirc64535> .
<qwebirc64535> Not sure how I set a username but I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu on my PC.
<teward> raj: not Docker :P
<OerHeks> hi qwebirc64535 , no need to register now,, state your problem, wait and see
<qwebirc64535> I have Windows 10 installed on another drive, but read to disable my windows drive when booting up Ubuntu on a USB to install it on the other drive (both drives are GPT) but I just get the Minimal Bash black screen.
<qwebirc64535> I want Win10 on one drive and Ubuntu on the other.
<ioria> qwebirc64535, does it mean that you actually don't want a dual-boot system bur rather boot each os from bios ?
<qwebirc64535> Hmm idk this is my first time atepting this ^^,
<qwebirc64535> What is best?
<qwebirc64535> (total Noob, never used Linux before but want to learn)
<ioria> qwebirc64535, dual-bot means that stating the pc, you'll be presented with a Grub screen; from there you can select an OS to boot
<ioria> *starting
<qwebirc64535> Yass! That sounds good! It's the Grub that gives me the black screen with Minimal Bash....
<qwebirc64535> I don't even get to a part where I can install Ubuntu
<ioria> qwebirc64535, what happens when you boot from  the usb ?
<qwebirc64535> It goes direct to a black screen with Grub saying something like Minimal bash yadayada
<fr00die> hi - just lookin arrpund
<qwebirc64535> "Minimal BASH like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions."
<ioria> qwebirc64535, how did you create the usb device ?
<qwebirc64535> Using Rufus
<qwebirc64535> Took down the Ubuntu desktop ISO and GPT scheme and NTFS
<ioria> qwebirc64535, rufus really does not need any settings .... should be all in automatic ... or you changed some settings ?
<qwebirc64535> Yeah the partition scheme as GPT seemed to be the way to go, not MBR
<jeremy31> qwebirc64535: what happens from grub prompt for> ls
<Sheilong> ioria: Hi. I tried everything yesterday, but no success. I even tried to minimal CD, but the installation was failing in the install software part.
<jeremy31> qwebirc64535: paste to paste.ubuntu.com for long output
<ioria> qwebirc64535, in the meanwhile i suggest burning again with the default settings
<fr00die> gleich kommt der Tatort
<qwebirc64535> Okay, but wont that fk up with me having windows on GPT if I run Ubuntu on MBR? GPT is Uefi (non CSM) and MBR is BIOS or UEFI
<OerHeks> ubunt can handle gpt and uefi just fine
<ioria> qwebirc64535, the iso is hibryd
<qwebirc64535> Oh
<ioria> qwebirc64535, the iso is hybrid
<qwebirc64535> brb let me try it out. I'm on that computer right now so I'll be back
<OerHeks> maybe you want the UEFI manual
<ioria> qwebirc64535, when you boot it,you should pay attantion at what you choose
<jeremy31> not sure what rufus does to mess it up, qwebirc64535 if there and option to use dd to write to USB?
<ioria> qwebirc64535, and i think jeremy31 asked you some
<OerHeks> ntfs will be overwritten, i guess
<qwebirc64535> Instead of ISO?
<qwebirc64535> Oh what happens from grub? I don't know becaus I don't know what to type there ^^
<Need_JS_Expert> I'm having issues connecting to my EC2 instance using Ubuntu. I setup Elastic IP, Security Group has SSH on port 22, I have my password file, but the IP for some reason is not connecting. 18.219.78.101
<Sven_vB> if I want my /etc/grub.d/ file to override changes from another one, do I need a higher or lower number in the filename?
<jeremy31> qwebirc64535: next to the prompt, just type 'ls'
<jeremy31> qwebirc64535: and also try dd image mode in rufus rather than ISO
<qwebirc64535> Will do! Writing a new image now
<ioria> qwebirc64535, for the record,if you have 2 separates drives you can install ubuntu as you want (efi is not mandatory)
<qwebirc64535> I read somewhere that both drives should be GPT and that was important
<qwebirc64535> But i'll try MBR and see what happens
<laptop> hi
<ioria> qwebirc64535, it's importantif on the SAME drive
<jeremy31> qwebirc64535: I had issues trying to use rufus a couple weeks ago and reading about it since seems to be a preference to using dd mode.  It doesn't hurt to use EFI and GPT
<DamnBro> Yeah I got linux installed on seperate drive just use boot selector on bios to start it up
<qwebirc64535> So should i try writing a GPT and use dd istead?
<laptop> anyone know how to enable archon
<jeremy31> qwebirc64535: try it, the ISO is actually hybrid and should boot legacy or EFI
<qwebirc64535> Poor USB memory have been rewritten like 100 times today
<DamnBro> HAHAHA
<woenx> Hey, maybe this is out of the scope of this channel. But is it possible to change the IP assigned to a host when connected to a VPN network? From a remote to a local IP, so I can still access it.
<DamnBro> I usually use YUMI for usb live CDs
<DamnBro> Lets me install lots of OSs together on one usb
<Swelled> rufus worked fine for me as ISO
<ioria> qwebirc64535, if you ask me, i'd keep the 2 os apart, but is personal
<qwebirc85350> I'm on mobile now. Not sure if I get the same username
<SeTunTun> hello, is there any way to scan my phone in ubuntu with clamtk? The phone is mounted as something like mtp://...
<ioria> qwebirc85350,  if you ask me, i'd keep the 2 os apart, but is personal
<qwebirc85350> Nope I did not. The Linux noob here trying to install Ubuntu.
<SeTunTun> i don't know how to access the device with clamntk
<qwebirc85350> Dd worked!
<cluelessperson> I'm on a thinkpad x1 carbon 3rd gen, and the wifi takes forever to connect to an access point
<cluelessperson> anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<cluelessperson> something I think might be important, I'm in an apartment complex and there are *lots* of wifi points around.
<jeremy31> cluelessperson: see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<jeremy31> qwebirc85350: Check to see if there is an efi directory in /boot
<ioria> qwebirc85350,  if it stars, boot the live session, sowe can take a look
<AxldenieD> Hi
<qwebirc88017> Now I got Grub installation failed 😖
<qwebirc88017> Installer crashed
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: grub-efi failed to install to /target
<mojtaba1> Hello, I have two ubuntu machine. Machine A is connected to the internet and has two network interfaces. It has also VPN. I want to tether one of its wirelesses and with machine B connect to it, but I want to route all the traffic of the machine B through VPN. Do you know how should I do this?
<qwebirc88017> Yeah
<qwebirc88017> What's that all about?
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: open a terminal and post URL from command> sudo parted -l | pastebin
<ioria> qwebirc88017, where did you get that error ? you just booted it (grub should be the last part of the installation)
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: open a terminal and post URL from command> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<qwebirc88017> I can't rebooted and now I can't use the drive at all
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: Can you boot using the USB?
<qwebirc88017> Trying the install process again.
<qwebirc88017> What file system should I use ?
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: you don't need to reinstall, just fix grub
<qwebirc88017> I can't get in thought
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: It can be done from the USB in terminal
<qwebirc88017> Can't get to it if I can't boot a OS?
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: When the USB is loaded, open terminal and enter> sudo parted -l
<mojtabam> Hello, I have two ubuntu machine. Machine A is connected to the internet and has two network interfaces. It has also VPN. I want to tether one of its wirelesses and with machine B connect to it, but I want to route all the traffic of the machine B through VPN. Do you know how should I do this?
<qwebirc88017> I'm in the installation process again sorry. Just wondering when I choose where on the HDD to install I have /Dev/sda1 should I delete it and install on free space?
<qwebirc88017> 14mb
<qwebirc88017> 16*
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: disconnect computer from internet during install, what does sudo parted -l in terminal show?
<qwebirc88017> I'm in the "choose a drive to install Ubuntu" part of the installation. Can't find no terminal? What should I use? Ext4 journaling or like EFI system partition?
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: ctrl + alt + t should open terminal
<qwebirc88017> Should I not try install first then? I have formated the drive since it failed last
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: Do automatic install use entire disk if it is empty
<Need_JS_Expert> I uploaded my SSL Cert using user ubuntu, not root. I think this is why my SSL is not working. How do I change a file owner from ubuntu to root?
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: Is there another drive with Windows?
<qwebirc88017> Yes
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: is it disconnected?
<qwebirc88017> Yes
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: then do automatic install using entire disk
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: grub install may fail again but don't reboot as that can be fixed
<qwebirc88017> Will it be available to boot if it's not like and EFI system portion?or what does the automatic installer use?
<DamnBro> Need_JS_Expert, Check out the chown command
<DamnBro> Will probably need sudo to do what you want
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: Usually automatic install for EFI will make /dev/sda1 efi system partition about 500MB in size
<Need_JS_Expert> DamnBro, thanks! worked
<qwebirc88017> What happens to the other disk space?
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: it will use the rest for /
<jeremy31> qwebirc88017: see my sudo parted -l results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/35k3CFN4V9/ /dev/sdb is my ubuntu install
<ioria> jeremy31, win7 , right ?
<tonyt> anyone have any idea on how to enable ipv6 connections in irssi?
<jeremy31> ioria: yes on /dev/sda was in another laptop, have it in an optical drive caddy
<ioria> jeremy31, i see
<tonyt> nm. got it
<qwebirc70287> I'm in and it's working! Do I need to do anything before reconnecting my windows drive?
<ioria> qwebirc70287, grub installed correctly ?
<jeremy31> qwebirc70287: So you have finished install and rebooted?  If so you can probably shut down and connect the other drive
<qwebirc70287> Should I do a grub update?
<qwebirc70287> Yeah it seems like it installed, no errors
<ioria> qwebirc70287, not yet
<ioria> qwebirc70287, reconnect the win drive, but boot from bios the ubuntu drive
<qwebirc70287> Ok
<qwebirc70287> Done! Back in Ubuntu
<ioria> qwebirc70287, open a terminal and   sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc70287> Done I think
<ioria> qwebirc70287, paste the url you got
<qwebirc70287> Did not get anything
<qwebirc70287> Just asked for password
<ioria> qwebirc70287, are yu connected ?
<qwebirc70287> Yeah
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo parted -ls  and paste on paste.buntu.com
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo parted -ls  and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<qwebirc70287> Error could not stat device
<qwebirc70287> Invalid token
<qwebirc70287> Typed wrong the first time
<Anonissimus> can someone tell me what I am not doing right here, I have some certs I need my system to trust, I placed them in /usr/share/ca-certificates/extra I then run sudo update-ca-certificates but I get 0 added and I can't find them in /etc/certs/
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  type   sudo parted -l
<qwebirc70287> Invalid token
<qwebirc70287> Invalid token: sudo
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<qwebirc70287> Is that a 1 or a L?
<qwebirc70287> Invalid token anyways
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  it's L
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  not 1
<qwebirc70287> Yeah
<qwebirc70287> Why do I get invalid token: sudo?
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc70287> Invalid token: sudo
<RODX> Hi, anyone with 18.04.1 on a Dell Inspiron 7000 ? What's a normal time for battery ?
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  you're typing something wrong ,probably
<qwebirc70287> It just asks for my password when I type it in nothing hapoens
<ioria> qwebirc70287,   sudo apt update
<qwebirc70287> 400 packages can be updated. Should I run?
<ioria> qwebirc70287,   nope
<qwebirc70287> Ok
<mark721> HI GUys!
<mark721> i'm doing a file transfer and for some reasont he file tranfer progress window did not appear at all!
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo fdisk -l
<mark721> does anyone know how to fix this?
<qwebirc70287> I got a result from that
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc70287> https://termbin.com/vxvi
<seven-eleven> is lxc config in ubuntu really the one from  /var/log/lxd/<my_container>/lxc.conf
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  ok... before sudo update-grub ... i 'd like to know why sudo parted -l not working
<qwebirc70287> Okay, how to?
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  cat /etc/issue
<qwebirc70287> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ioria> qwebirc70287,  sudo lsblk -f | nc termbin.com 9999
<www2> Hi how can block some ipadress and ports not to use a spasial NIC?
<www2> i use ubuntu 18.10
<Anonissimus> www2: iptables
<www2> oke
<cappe> cant seem to find my truebsd installation with grub from latest ubuntu
<TJ-> ioria: In sudo, "Token" means one of the labels in sudoers
<qwebirc70287> https://termbin.com/felu
<TJ-> ioria: which suggests /etc/sudoers{,.d/*} have been edited incorrectly
<ioria> TJ-, it's a fresh install ....
<TJ-> ioria: I'm just stating what the source-code says :)
<www2> Anonissimus: oke any examples?
<ioria> TJ-, i see
<qwebirc70287> I'm on here as Filikun now, so you know
<Filikun> Me
<Anonissimus> www2: not without knowing the ports, interfaces, routing and so on ... too many variables and your questions was pretty vague.
<ioria> Filikun,  try to upgradee the system :   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Anonissimus> www2: read up on what iptable can do and check what kind of behavior you want, it is a very complicated matter
<Filikun> ioria, doing so now
<ioria> ok
<Filikun> How do I mention people btw?
<SlidingHorn> Filikun: start typing the name and hit tab to auto-complete
<Filikun> SlidingHorn: Cool
<ioria> Filikun,  open another terminal and   : sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<Filikun> Is there some way to disable all logged in logged out messages?
<Filikun> ioria: Yeah what am I looking for?
<SlidingHorn> Filikun: /ignore -channels #channelname * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS  (will also disable nick changes)
<www2> Anonissimus: I wand not alow traffic from my laptop to iprange 42.42.42.42 or port 1985 using my vpn connetion (TUN0
<ioria> Filikun,  the same as before    : sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<Filikun> Should I post?
<www2> Anonissimus: i use this ip adress and port as a example
<ioria> Filikun,  does it work ?
<Filikun>  /ignore -channels #ubuntu
<Filikun> Yeah
<Filikun> FML
<ioria> Filikun, sudo parted -l /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Filikun> https://termbin.com/cslv
<ioria> Filikun, ok, we are good then
<Filikun> ioria: I think the updating is done to
<Anonissimus> www2: so: any traffic from your client with ip destination 42.42.42.42 and port 1985 (tcp or udp) should go where?
<ioria> Filikun, your system and your connection is a bolt
<ioria> Filikun,    ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Filikun> SlidingHorn: Still getting a lot of joined notifications :S
<Filikun> SlidingHorn: Still getting a lot of joined notifications :S Did I do it wrong
<SlidingHorn> Filikun: what client are you using?
<ioria> Filikun,  you put a 'space'  in front of your command
<ioria> Filikun,  no spaces
<www2> Anonissimus: 42.42.42.42 and port 1985 i wand to route over my normal connetion(enp3s0 or wlp2s0) and not over my vpn (tun0)
<Filikun> ioria: Should I do the grub update?
<ioria> Filikun,    ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Anonissimus> www2: this should get you started https://serverfault.com/questions/198966/iptables-blocking-outbound-traffic-except-to-certain-ip-addresses
<ioria> Filikun,  in the channel,please
<TJ-> www2: if you want to route specific traffic you need Policy Routing - here's an example: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21093/output-traffic-on-different-interfaces-based-on-destination-port
<Filikun> Hmm I might have ignored everyone
<Filikun> It's just the joins and lefts FML
<ioria> Filikun,  are you still with us?
<Filikun> ioria: idk m8! I think I ignored you all
<ioria> Filikun,    ls /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<Filikun> ioria: How do I unignore?
<ioria> Filikun,   i'am leaving...please do asi asked
<Filikun> ioria: https://termbin.com/3x45
<ioria> Filikun,    ok,  sudo update-grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Filikun> ioria: For some reason I did not get a link for that on
<Filikun> e
<ioria> Filikun,    sudo update-grub    and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Filikun> ioria: https://pastebin.com/KpefXbcs
<ioria> Filikun,   try a reboot
<Filikun> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8FPxMTBFF3/
<Filikun> ioria: Still want me to restart?
<ioria> Filikun,   why not ?
<Filikun> ioria: ok brb
<ioria> Filikun,  uubntu should still be the first boot option
<ioria> too late
<Filikun> ioria: Back! I did get to choose now what to boot up
<ioria> Filikun,  ok, remember thet ubuntu has  be the first boot option
<Filikun> ioria: Ok! Thanks a lot!
<ioria> Filikun, no proble, good job
<Filikun> ioria: Really appriciate the help
<WoC> Someone kindly help me out on how to tune2fs, in order to upgrade an ext3 partition from ext3 to ext4 ?
<texla> In /etc/default/grub if I change grub_gfx mode= To " 1024x768" will it change menu to are larges size
<WoC> Yes, i would google it, but my internet connection is crazy unreliable
<WoC> so if some would would take pitty on me and help me out, i would appreciate it alot
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4
<andrerkobain> boa noite
<EriC^^> !pt | andrerkobain
<ubottu> andrerkobain: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EriC^^> texla: yeah
<texla> EriC^^, thanks for the info
<EriC^^> np
<Tonytheguitar> Hey! Trying to do my first Ubuntu install and have run in to some problems. Anyone willing to try and help me out?
<Tonytheguitar> Hey! Trying to do my first Ubuntu install and have run in to some problems. Anyone willing to try and help me out?
<SlidingHorn> !details | Tonytheguitar
<ubottu> Tonytheguitar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Tonytheguitar> When I boot from either a USB or a DVD I get several errors wich all refer to dspkginit-381. Not sure how to explain my problem in any other way at the moment. Has anyone had a similar problem?
<Tonytheguitar> When I boot from either a USB or a DVD I get several errors wich all refer to dspkginit-381. Not sure how to explain my problem in any other way at the moment. Has anyone had a similar problem?
<OerHeks> Tonytheguitar, i think you need to give more info, about your harware, what ubuntu version, maybe a screenshot?
<subvhome> I have a text file with a bunch of commands in it that I created by using sed. When I run the script, i get a bunch of ": No such file or directoryV"
<subvhome> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Sh9pTDPwXw/
<Doisaac> hello
<subvhome> when i copy and paste a line into cli... it works
<subvhome> is sed inserting weird characters I can't see?
<Tonytheguitar> When I boot from either a USB or a DVD I get several errors wich all refer to dspkginit-381. Not sure how to explain my problem in any other way at the moment. Has anyone had a similar problem? Impossible to add a screenshot due to it happening during boot sequence. MSI board from 2004 (I think) intel i3 (early gen). A it old PC I try to bring to life.
<quadrathoch2_> subvhome: you should probably give the script an absolute dir than a relative one
<SlidingHorn> Tonytheguitar: what version and flavor of ubuntu are you trying to boot?  Also, you could take a picture with a cell phone or something and upload it to imgur
<subvhome> quadrathoch2_ I thought of that... but whats with $ and \r ... and the output... : No such file or directoryV
<subvhome> whats with the V...
<TJ-> subvhome: sed doesn't understand  $'./EVENTS.CSV\r' (what's the dollae $ sign doing there? )
<subvhome> TJ-: It's not there.... when i cat the file.. this is that line..  sed -i "s/A3A6/39th Fl/g" ./EVENTS.CSV
<Tonytheguitar> I have tried several versions. But mostly 18.04. I am having problems uploading pics to the PC and am not really able to do a new install try since I am chatting on the same computer I try to install Ubuntu on. The flavour is the "default" I guess. I downloaded the Bunutu Desktop 18.04.1 LTS from ubuntu.com and ran it through Rufus.
<subvhome> and if i copy and paste.. into command line .. it works
<TJ-> subvhome: we'd need to see the entire chrmcode.sh
<subvhome> its just that line at the moment
<TJ-> subvhome: from what I can see you've got a loop trying to use the loop var as the filename, but the loop is receiving input that includes \r (Windows Carriage Return) character
<SlidingHorn> Tonytheguitar: Did you verify the image when downloaded?  My only other suggestion without more information would be to try a different program to burn the image - Etcher is a decent one www.balena.io/etcher
<gorski> ☆
<Tonytheguitar> I have tried a couple for the USB. I only had acces to a single use DVD for burning the image but got the same problem. I have followed the steps in the Ubuntu wiki for verification and it checks out as far as I can see.
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: it is definitely "dspkginit" not "dpkginit" (note no 's' ) ?
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1773024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773024 in linux (Ubuntu) "Errors at boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Tonytheguitar> #TJ- Yes
<OerHeks> maybe a biosupdate fixes things
<subvhome> TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cMgMpCDJnH/
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: aha, from OerHeks bug find that's a PC/firmware bug in the system, which Linux is reporting. Is it causing thestart-up to fail ?
<Tonytheguitar> The more or less complete line saysACPI Exception: Could not find/resolve named package element: _(20170831/dspkginit-301)
<TJ-> subvhome: are you working on Ubuntu, or Windows?
<Tonytheguitar> Yes. I see the inital graphic and then the error codes.
<subvhome> ubuntu
<Tonytheguitar> The boot works until I see the graphic... Like a redish screen with a logo of some sort in the bottom. Stays there for about 2 seconds or so and then the errors.
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar:  I suspect those warnings are incidental and there is something else causing the primary problem.
<Tonytheguitar> Any idea what it can be? I've been looking for a BIOS upgrade but my motheroard is apparantly to old so I can't find any siupport for it. That is about as far as I have gotten...
<OerHeks> i find no clue, it seems all about 4.15
<TJ-> subvhome: I can't reproduce the issue here via your aste line 4, it outputs nothing, and the intention of the code isn't very clerar
<Tonytheguitar> I have tried various different settings in the current BIOS to try and circumvent the problem without any luck.
<OerHeks> try a 18.10 with 4.18
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: what OS is the PC currently running?
<OerHeks> https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/acpi-error-with-linux/td-p/6021489/page/2 https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/114987/error-message-on-boot-kernel-414/  https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/7u3bxh/cmv_im_starting_to_think_that_arch_isnt_for_me/ https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/issues/70
<Tonytheguitar> Windows 7 Ulitmate 64 bit
<OerHeks> manny issues with this
<subvhome> my point is that the code works
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: OerHeks it looks like adding "acpi=strict" to the kernel command-line at boot-time may help
<subvhome> but i thinnk sed is creating funky characters
<Tonytheguitar> Ok. TJ- How can I do that?
<TJ-> subvhome: that's what  mean, the intention of that stream of sed pipes is unclear, and makes me think there is a much better way to achieve whatever the intention is. It looks more like a job for awk
<subvhome> hmmm i see
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: As the PC boots you should be able to get to the boot-loader and edit the kernel command-line to add "acpi=strict" - depending on whether the PC boots in Legacy/BIOS or UEFI mode, the way to do that is slightly different
<Tonytheguitar> It boots in Legacy/BIOS...
<TJ-> OerHeks: don't we have a bot factoid for how to edit the installer command line?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> nomodeset would be the same procedure
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<OerHeks> acpi=strict  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=strict"
<Tonytheguitar> Ok. I really appriciate your help but please bear in mind I am new to this... and to this forum....
<OerHeks> i would try 18.10 ...
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: the sections beginning "Ubuntu CD Advanced Welcome Page Options"
<Tonytheguitar> I have tried 18.10 and got the same result....
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: then "Changing the CD's Default Boot Options" and finally the "F6" instructions
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: where it says "n addition to displaying preset boot options, pressing the F6 key also opens the "Boot Options" line for manual editing once the popup window is closed. (See next section)." ... so read on :D
<Tonytheguitar> The problem is I never see that screen before the errors occur...
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: where you see them adding "vga=791" you instead add "acpi=strict"
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: you will if you tap the Esc or Shift keys, those parts are before the Linux kernel loads
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar:  "As the CD boots, the user can gain access to the advanced page and its options by pressing any key when the small logo appears at the bottom of your screen"
<Tonytheguitar> Ahh.. Saw that now. Is there anyway to acces this chat from a MacOS?
<subvhome> TJ- so cat -v shows character codes
<Sveta> Tonytheguitar, 'quassel irc' app is available for mac, pretty good for a chat client to this channel
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: freenode has a web-based IRC client
<Sveta> Tonytheguitar, make sure you select 'freenode' network and type in '#ubuntu' as the channel name
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar: as in https://webchat.freenode.net/
<Sveta> Tonytheguitar, i think it has freenode by default anyway
<Tonytheguitar> Need to change computers to be able to keep you with me while I try...
<Sveta> ok :)
<ubuntricks> trying to help someone running 18.04_64 dont know d.e. box not in front of me wifi wont connect but OK running live| eth OK and i dont know #lshw -c network output
<Tonytheguitar_> Yay. I think I am on two seperate machines at the same time now...
<Tonytheguitar> Gonna leave on this machine now and try your suggegstions...
<Sveta> nice
<TJ-> ubuntricks: verify the basics; kernel module being used ("lspci -nnk -d ::0280") and that any required firmware is available ("modinfo -F firmware <module-name>" and ls -l /lib/firmware/<firmware-file-from-modinfo>") then look at the boot log for warnings ("journalctl -b -p warning") and check the network log ("journalctl -u NetworkManager")
<Sven_vB> systemd seems to be out of control on one of my xenial machines. it just reported it would have stopped tor, also masked it, "service tor status" reports it as inactive/dead, but TOR still writes to my syslog.
<Sven_vB> any ideas what could be wrong?
<ubuntricks> TJ-: ty will do...|i also told them to check their gui menu administration for option to use proprietary driver(s)|and to try re-installing the wifi driver(s)
<Tonytheguitar_> TJ-: Could you please explain again what I needed to try? In the boot options...
<Tonytheguitar_> Please'
<Sven_vB> also network manager and avahi fail to start due to dbus timeouts. however, in recovery mode (the grub option), when I select "enable network", wifi works as expected, including avahi.
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: copied to https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V4K3sW8Msh/
<Tonytheguitar_> Thank you!
<Tonytheguitar_> TJ- the Boot Options line is empty... is it supposed to be empty?
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: you should something there up to "quiet splash"
<Tonytheguitar_> There is only Boot Options and then an empty line displaying...
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: if you use cursor-left/right does any text scroll into view?
<Tonytheguitar_> TJ- Nope...
<Tonytheguitar_> nothing
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: I'm confused!
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: you pressed F6 ?
<Tonytheguitar_> When I moved the highlithed item I see some text besides Boot Options...
<Tonytheguitar_> Sorry for being such a noob...
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: don't apologise; trying to communicate what you see like this is always difficult when our expectation are of something else!
<Tonytheguitar_> Now I got ERROR: Unable to locate IOAPIC for GSI 51 and 55
<Tonytheguitar_> It seems to go on tho...
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: the reason I'm confused is, on that web page where you see the screenshot of the Boot Options being edited, the parts leading up to an including "initrd=/casper/initrd.lz" are essential - it cannot boot without them
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: but I've not used that installer in a long time, it is possible it's been changed slightly so you cannot see the 'required' parts
<Tonytheguitar_> Yes. I understand your confusion. When you press F6 key and then the Esc key you can edit the Boot Options line but you need to highlight the Install ubuntu option in the list above to get the command lines.
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: ahhhh... that would make eminent sense!
<Tonytheguitar_> Oh crap... this might be a bit late to think of now but what happens to the partitions on the drive I install Ubuntu on?
<Tonytheguitar_> Lets say I have windows 7 on a C: and on the same drive I have a partition with just data such as photos, documents etc on. Does it only write over the C: part?
<Tonytheguitar_> Haha. I might find out soon. I see a cursor...
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: it'll want to obtain some free space to install in, so it'll ask what you want to do , such as shrinking existing file-systems
<Tonytheguitar_> Ok. Thank the lord (wich ever you believe in).... Just realized I might want to keep some things from the drive
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: we sometimes/usually recommends shrinking the Windows file-systems using the Windows disk management tools first. In some circumstances the Linux tools cannot safely do that
<Tonytheguitar_> Well I saw that on a post before I got desperate but my windows isn't really 100% legal to start with so I just want to get rid of it, learn Ubuntu and try to make the Desktop PC a server...
<Tonytheguitar_> TJ-: Hmmm... How much space do Ubuntu need to operate?
<TJ-> Tonytheguitar_: I generally give 8GB for rootfs, another 8GB for /var/ and then additional for /home/ , so say 16GB for the rootfs in your case + whatever you think you'll collect in your home directory (media files will be the main eater of space I'd assume)
<prozack200mg> are yuou installing a sever version on ubuntu?
<Tonytheguitar_> TJ-: Thanks. Lets just pray I don't loose anything I would like to keep that I haven't got to backup I guess.
#ubuntu 2020-01-27
<tomreyn> did you read the losetup man page?
<tomreyn> it suggests running "losetup --find --show ~/file.img" where ~/file.img would be the image file
<courrier> Is it possible that 2 concurrent dd if=f.img of=<2 different devices> interfer between each other?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: ...it would then print the loop devices which have been setup. you could then try running fsck (or e2fsck for an ext* file system) against those.
<AlexPortable> forgot the offset, got it mounted now
<AlexPortable> all files are there
<tomreyn> courrier: what do you mean by "of=<2 different devices>"?
<tomreyn> oh you ran dd twice, and thus created two images
<courrier> the opposite, I copied the same image on two different USB sticks
<courrier> but they appear to be both not working
<courrier> gparted sees no partition on them
<courrier> I first copied 1 stick successfully
<tomreyn> you could do the same as alex, losetup the image and inspec its contents
<courrier> Let's hope the explanation is that I can't copy twice at the same time
<tomreyn> there's no reason why you couldn't do two concurrent writes
<Kaedenn> Where is the content of the Applications menu (gnome-panel menu) stored? I want to edit them directly via dconf or something, but I can't figure out where the configuration is kept
<Kaedenn> I found the panel itself in dconf but it doesn't list the Applications menu
<tomreyn> /usr/share/applications/
<tomreyn> and ~/.local/share/applications/
<tomreyn> ,desktop is specified by freedesktop.org
<Kaedenn> What about the listing itself within the Applications menu?
<Kaedenn> The applications that are enabled/disabled, the folders, etc
<Kaedenn> it's ~/.config/menus/gnome-applications.menu
<Kaedenn> hmm, that's not quite it
<Kaedenn> the thing is, Libre Office - Math is in the Science category but I want to move it to the Office category
<Kaedenn> I though there'd be a way to move it
<Kaedenn> failing that, I thought there'd be some XML somewhere I could edit to move it
<huuuuugoo> hi, on lubuntu 18.04 LTS, if I'm having driver issues, can I download some driver from the internet somewhere, boot lubuntu with no internet, and then run the driver(s) from a separate USB stick?
<thorie_> howdy! can someone help me figure out why i can't ssh into my ubuntu box? sshd is running (also apache) and i can connect via `ssh localhost` but not `ssh <public_ip>` (port 22 is forwarded on the router), and i don't have ufw enabled, but this was working fine, before i enabled ufw, i added `ufw allow ssh` but that blocked ssh, so i disabled ufw, and now it's STILL blocking ssh
<lonelobo> it was working before you enabled ufw?
<thorie_> lonelobo: correct. then i figured, for better security, i should block all other ports, so i enabled ufw (with 22 allowed), then suddenly ssh connections were getting blocked, so i was like, wtf...so i disabled ufw -- and they are still blocked
<thorie_> was working fine, enabled ufw, stopped working, disabled ufw, still not working?
<thorie_> i found something new, it actually sort of works - but only one ssh connection at a time
<lonelobo> thorie_: strange
<thorie_> if i disconnect one session, i can login again but only max 1 connection
<lonelobo> can you have a session connected to localhost and a session connected to ext_ip or only a single connection at all?
<thorie_> localhost many is OK, ext_ip only single
<thorie_> could be this stupid home AT&T router/modem with a broken port forwarding software? :/
<thorie_> not sure how i could test that, maybe i'll need to bring my server somewhere else
<lonelobo> you could test that possibly by using a software firewall and putting the ubuntu box in the DMZ, if you can, but that's risky
<thorie_> i didn't see any DMZ mode on the AT&T router configs
<thorie_> oh well, as long as i can get 1 connection that's fine for now i guess
<lonelobo> I don't think it would make any difference but I recently ran into issues with iptables coming into play, much different scenario but maybe worth checking?
<lonelobo> I'm not a linux expert at all so I don't know what necessarily to recommend
<thorie_> no problem, thanks lonelobo
<lonelobo> thorie_: no problem. maybe do a 'sudo iptables -L' just to check and make sure you see ssh in the list? Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<wangledorf> is there a way to install chromium not as a snap in 19.10? The snap is abysmally slow
<wangledorf> (Besides building from source, though I may resort to that)
<dragonriver[m]> wangledorf: doesn't apt install chromium-browser work?
<wangledorf> *sigh* yep lol
<WaV> All the sudden, my laptop stopped displaying to my television. I don't even have the option in Nvidia to mirror or extend displays or even anything that shows the TV being connected. How would I go about troubleshooting this? It was working for months. Can't really pinpoint when it stopped working. Ubuntu 18.04.1
<wangledorf> I just uninstalled the snap and installed from apt, much better. thanks!
<WaV> PulseAudio says that it is unplugged? Hrmm, that's interesting.
<mrsideways> hello, is there a simple command line tool (maybe ncurses) to choose and connect to wifi networks?
<thorie_> mrsideways: https://askubuntu.com/a/970641
<mrsideways> thanks thorie_
<dragonriver[m]> Np wangledorf . BTW, I often have trouble finding a package name (like I'll try chromium instead of chromium-browser). To search the packages, I do "apt-cache search somename" and it usually finds what I want.
<k_sze> Hi guys. This answer tells me to add nouveau.modeset=0 at the end of the linux line. Do I add it even after the triple-dashes?
<k_sze> or before the triple-dashes?
<mrsideways> i put it before
<mrsideways> and that works
<Bashing-om> wangledorf: Be aware however that in 19.10 the snap for chromium-browser will be installed from "apt" :(
<dragonriver[m]> mrsideways: Wicd is another option
<mrsideways> wicd has a console mode?
<mrsideways> i never knew
<dragonriver[m]> yeah, wicd-cli and wicd-curses
<mrsideways> cool, thanks
<WaV> Seemed to have fixed my display issue by upgrading nvidia-driver-390 to 435. Not sure why it stopped working, but oh well. It's working now.
<quarterback> Is it possible to see all processes being initialized during bootup rather than showing a ubuntu maroon screen?
<quarterback> I was trying to display boot messages when starting ubuntu linux.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: remove "quiet splash" from the /etc/default/grub config file.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Yes, thanks.
<quarterback> rebooting, brb
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Reminder: Always make a backup prior to editing:)
<panorain> Hey!
<panorain> I just stopped in and got that information about removing "quiet splash" i'm backing up now.
<Bashing-om> panorain: "Safety is no accident" :D
<panorain> Thank You for that reminder about backing up also.
<panorain> :]
<panorain> Ahh removed (quiet splash) but left the quotes - "" that is what I perceive to be correct.
<Bashing-om> panorain: correct - the quotes left is required.
<panorain> Thanks.
<Coder73480> Hi
<panorain> Hey
<Coder73480> How do I install ubuntu in virtualbox ?
<Coder73480> Is there a tutorial ?
<quarterback> How to diplay grub boot messages entirely in graphical mode so that there is no blank screen when switching from text to graphical mode?
<quarterback> This seems like a defect in debian and ubuntu distros.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Bootparameters " systemd.unit=multi-user.target ": and " systemctl set-default graphical" .
<Greg_> Coder73480, you download the iso. start a new vm and select the ubuntu iso as install media. the ui is pretty straight forward
<Greg_> but im sure theres plenty of guides on youtube or whatever
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Where to set that?
<Coder73480> What about settings like ram and processor core etc
<Bashing-om> quarterback: systemd.unit=multi-user.targetis a grub boot thing .
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I dont find systemd in grub
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Do I have to add these two lines?
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Do I have to add these two lines in grub?
<Bashing-om> quarterback: You wont as "systemd" is a kernel thing. Once the system is booted, however, systemctl set-default graphical will start the GUI.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Where to set systemd.unit=multi-user.target ?
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Boot to the grub menu - 'e' key for edit mode and inthe linux line replace quiet splash >> ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I had executed the second line as sudo
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I edited grub and updated with sudo update grub2
<Bashing-om> quarterback: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""  ??
<quarterback> Bashing-om, What do write in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<Bashing-om> quarterback: The command is 'sudo update-grub' in ubuntu.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I removed quiet splash in that line.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: just the quotes.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Yes, after this, I uncommented GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<quarterback> This is in grub file.
<quarterback> Let me reboot to check.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: MBR partitioning ? grub supports lots of resolutions. grubs command vbeinfo will tell.
<panorain> Does one have to perform "sudo update-grub" after a modification to the grub file such as removing (quiet splash) entry?
<panorain> I meant- Should one perform?
<Bashing-om> panorain: Yeah I did forget to mention :)  it propagates the change to the operating system.
<panorain> Bashing-om, No problem. If one does not (update-grub) the change will not take place until perhaps a system kernel update or something like that?
<Bashing-om> panorain: Yeah you have the right of it.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I rebooted. Now, the messages are displayed in single font. However, the screen is cleared at one instant, then the messages are displayed again. How to prevent the screen from being cleared during display of boot messages?
<panorain> Good question.
<panorain> Or can the boot be paused in order to note or photograph the messages displayed?
<quarterback> This seems like a defect in debian and ubuntu.
<panorain> I recall this since some time ago I removed quiet splash also.
<quarterback> panorain, No, the boot need not be paused. The Screen should not be blank during boot for any reason.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: I have found no way to pause the screen with systemd :( the system recors the boot: ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot,
<panorain> I am certain the messages can be logged or are they kept in a /var directory?
<panorain> Ahh great command!
<quarterback> Bashing-om, This is not about recording boot messages. I am thinking how to display boot messages without stopping . The screen should not be cleared during display of boot messages. This may be due to switching of graphical modes.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Ya want to see my grub file - As I too want to see boot messaging, and works for me :)
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Sure
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Does your boot up screen blank for a sec and redisplay boot messages from top of the screen?
<panorain> " journalctl -b -0 " seems in a way similar to " dmesg "
<Bashing-om> quarterback: one page at a time that is cleared prior to the next page :( I have yet to find the means to pause since "upstart". my file: https://termbin.com/1a7e .
<quarterback> Bashing-om, What I want is that the screen should not become blank and redisplay boot messages from top of the screen during boot up. This is a defect.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I am going to try gfxpayload entry in my grub.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Mind ya, until the kernel boots you have no interface with the system. Now there might be something one can do in grub ? But I have yet to discover.
<panorain> Bashing-om, To you mean pause the message output?
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I think the pausing and clearing of screen is something I want to remove. I have yet to figure out how.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, I am looking for continuous display of boot messages.
<Bashing-om> quarterback: try grub terminal command ' set pager=1 '.
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Where?
<Bashing-om> quarterback: from grub's linux line. but set pager=1 will notdisplay continuosly .
<quarterback> Bashing-om, How to display boot messages continuously without break?
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Ouch ! ^^ Grub'scommandline ! .. the 'c' optopn.
<panorain> really?
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Can you write complete steps for that?
<panorain> Bashing-om, Can you explain this ?
<panorain> :]
<Bashing-om> quarterback: panorain : Boot to grub and with the desired kernel highlighted enter c. That brings up grub's command line for what to pass on to the kernel.
<panorain> Ahh "left shift" will allow boot to grub?
<Bashing-om> panorain: UEFI is the escape key that grub looks for .
<panorain> Bashing-om, Then enter "pager=1" with no quotes. Ohh
<Bashing-om> panorain: Correct.
<panorain> Bashing-om, No UEFI then left shift correct?
<panorain> I am noting this.
<Bashing-om> panorain: Yepper shift key in legacy is what grub looks for.
<panorain> Bashing-om, Thanks.
<Bashing-om> panorain: The Bible: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html
<panorain> I better note this
<panorain> Alot of way's to disrupt a boot there also. So after each modification it's best to label the backup say ".bak0" - ".bak1" etc etc I imagine.
<Bashing-om> panorain: Well, I make the label as the date.
<panorain> Good Idea but what when you modyfy a few times during the same day? I have donw this with keepassx.
<panorain> modify*
<quarterback> Bashing-om, Is it possible to set pager=1 in a config file?
<Bashing-om> quarterback: Not that I am aware of // but what I do not know fills a very large book .
<panorain> I didn't know about UEFI boot with (ESC) key vs. (Left Shift) key on legacy hardware since I only last week own a desktop with UEFI.
<panorain> Which is still under construction heh.
<Bashing-om> panorain: Not looking forward to learning EFI. But it is the future.
<panorain> So BIOS - UEFI - then EFI ?
<panorain> I suppose I can look that up.
<panorain> I'm off to rest.
<panorain> Thanks for the notes and help.
<Bashing-om> quadrathoch2: I am out of here also // others here can respond to questions :)
<quarterback> Still the screen blanks during boot for a secodn.
<quarterback> This seems to provide some info https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB/Tips_and_tricks
<dionysus69> ok I have closed down all large software that is using up RAM
<dionysus69> but current RAM usage is at 7.1 GB
<dionysus69> something shady is using up RAM, can you help me diagnose this. htop or ksysguard are not showing anything that is using that much RAM
<dionysus69>                       total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<dionysus69> Mem:            15G        7,2G        2,0G        152M        6,4G        7,9G
<legreffier> dionysus69: it won't show as free , but it's still adressable , that's the expected behavior
<legreffier> not wasting cycle for cosmetic
<dionysus69> no it's not, some large memory process crashed because it couldnt allocate
<dionysus69> I am not talking about cache, I have problem besides that :)
<dionysus69> that use 7.2G should be something like 2-3
<dionysus69> used*
<tomreyn> dionysus69: just reboot then?
<dionysus69> tomreyn: started happening often, I will have to reboot everycouple days now
<tomreyn> it's a desktop computer, isn't it?
<legreffier> what was the large memory process ?
<dionysus69> I know it sounds like every normal pc user would do but this sounds like a memory leaky bug, I am just curious what's gulping down RAM :P
<legreffier> alway the same process process is crashing ?
<dionysus69> legreffier: large integrated parallel test suite, would launch 12 processes in parallel
<tomreyn> what was logged when the process crashed?
<legreffier> did the number of parallel test change recently ?
<dionysus69> legreffier: no, I am sure it crashed because of the lack of memory, in reality it wouldn't require more than 8gb of RAM, if what you are saying is true and part of that 7.1 is accessible, then it shouldnt crash
<dionysus69> tomreyn: not sure, some processes couldnt get started. lots of different software is being launched during testing.
<tomreyn> so check journalctl then
<dionysus69> for what? I dont care which process crashed, I am sure it was because of lack of memory, all I have left to do is to check which memory is siphoning memory, if htop and sysmonitor are the only way to check these, then I guess the only thing I can do is reboot, because those arent showing any process using that much of ram, we are talking about 3-4 gb of ram which is unaccounted
<dionysus69> I wasnt always getting this kind of problem, this happens after 2 days uptime. I sometimes had 2 week uptime on my laptop so when pc has this kind of problem it's awkward ^.^
<tomreyn> if linux was unable to reuse the memory of the failed process it may have logged so by the time it tried, which certainly was by the time the process failed. what you said sounded like you were determined to identify the root cause.
<tomreyn> anyway, i don't feel like arguing with you as to why you should inspect your logs.
<someone235> Hi, When I unlock my screen I get a message "package temperature above threshold cpu throttled" buy my laptop is not warm. Someone knows what could cause this?
<someone235> s/buy/but
<badcloud_> Is ppa.launchpad.net down? I'm trying to add a repo and it just hangs when I run add-apt-repository
<jeremy31> badcloud_: I can ping the server
<badcloud_> This is the last line in an strace of add-apt-repository command: connect(5, {sa_family=AF_INET6, sin6_port=htons(443), inet_pton(AF_INET6, "2001:67c:1560:8003::8003", &sin6_addr), sin6_flowinfo=htonl(0), sin6_scope_id=0}, 28
<badcloud_> Shouldn't it be using IPv4?
<tatertots>  why would it be limited to using IPV4 when you as the system administrator have done nothing to disable IPv6?
<badcloud_> tatertots true
<tatertots> badcloud_: can you ping ppa.launchpad.net ?....
<tatertots> badcloud_: jeremy31 says he can ping it...how about you give it a try
<badcloud_> No
<badcloud_> It wont return ping
<tatertots> badcloud_: but you can ping google.com right?
<badcloud_> I've tried from two different wifi access points
<jeremy31> 64 bytes from haetae.canonical.com (91.189.95.83)
<badcloud_> I forgot, I'm using a Univ. access point, they don't allow pinging outside
<badcloud_> But ppa.launchpad.net forwards me to launchpad.net in my browser
<tatertots> use your iphone as a hotspot and test minus this school network you speak of
<tatertots> i know you have a iphone
<tatertots> right?
<badcloud_> No :)
<badcloud_> Why did you guess I do?
<tatertots> use your android as a hot spot then
<badcloud_> I'm on an N900
<badcloud_> :)
<tatertots> :) if you can't change anything then you'll just have to live without the ppa you're desiring to add
<jeremy31> until you get on a different network
<badcloud_> I actually did try from my home network, also got the same thing
<badcloud_> But for shits and giggles I'll use my phone's network
<jeremy31> badcloud_: try disabling IPv6
<tomreyn> ping6 to 2001:67c:1560:8003::8003 works fine here
<tatertots> that proves it's not ppa.launchpad.net that's the problem
<tatertots> disable v6 like suggested above...then retry
<Dynetrekk> hi, what's the correct incantation to enable python3.7 with pip and venv on ubuntu:bionic? asking for a friend, eh, docker container
<badcloud_> I think it worked finally :)
<badcloud_> No need to disable v6
<tomreyn> someone235: do you monitor its temperatures, though? if the cpu gets hot it may need to get throttled and this doesn't mean the enclosure will get hot
<HiddenDjinn> dumb question, isn't there a tool you can download to make mail setup somewhat automated, using postfix and referencing a mysql or postgresql database to handle email accounts?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dynetrekk> HiddenDjinn I don't know any of those systems, but I use ansible for automated setup with apt-install, templating a config file, etc
<someone235> tomreyn, it's 60C
<Dynetrekk> someone235 rpi?
<mrsideways> is there a way to make ubuntu boot a chroot for all users?
<Dynetrekk> mrsideways why? security?
<mrsideways> like I have a rpi, and I have an external hdd that is fast, I have ubuntu server installed and want to use the HDD which is MUCH faster than sd card
<mrsideways> Dynetrekk, ^
<Dynetrekk> mrsideways I think there's a project that boots from the SD card then runs a linux distro off of usb storage
<mrsideways> Dynetrekk, is it ubuntu?
<Dynetrekk> mrsideways no personal experience but here's a link that I think will work for you https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-multiple-oses-on-a-single-sd-card-for-raspberry-pi/
<Dynetrekk> (the HDD case is explicitly covered at the bottom)
<mrsideways> thanks, i'll look at that
<mrsideways> :D
<Dynetrekk> mrsideways no there's a separate "multiboot" project and it will let you boot e.g. raspbian,ubuntu, whatever. You might want to use raspbian as it's got the best support, in my experience, on the rpi hw
<mrsideways> are the raspian repos as good as ubuntu? main reason I use ubuntu is it has the best repos
<Dynetrekk> mrsideways debian and ubuntu are very similar, mostly based of the same stuff (both use apt and partly the same code/repos)
<mrsideways> oh okay
<Dynetrekk> mrsideways personally I use mostly ubuntu, but sometimes raspbian on rpi
<Dynetrekk> I mostly don't notice the differences
<Dynetrekk> of course it may depend on your exact use case
<mrsideways> my use case is simple, I wish to run i2p and znc so I can connect to i2p irc
<mrsideways> so i just need openjdk really
<mrsideways> but i feel comfortable with ubuntu, as I use it daily
<Dynetrekk> ok, anyway using the boot-from-SD-then-HDD approach should anyway work for both ubuntu and raspbian, you can even multiboot
<Dynetrekk> have 2 OSes and choose at boot
<[bma]> Anyone here able to help with a Landscape issue? We're testing landscape (on prem) before rolling it out to our estate - I have setup 2 servers to monitor, one 18.04 and one 16.04 to test with. Everything works fine on the 18.04, but on the 16.04 box activities sit "In Progress"/delivered, but the activity never actually runs. I cannot see anything in any log files which refers to an error, and communication between the server and
<[bma]>  client seems to be fine (i.e. it's being marked as delivered, ping tests show up)
<[bma]> The job never errors, it just sits as "in progress"
<[bma]> This only seems to affect any activities relating to packages. E.g. if i send a restart job, that happens within a couple of minutes
<[bma]> I see this when running a local apt update on the machine in question...  "The repository 'file:/var/lib/landscape/client/package/binaries ./ Release' does not have a Release file." which seems to be related to this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/1735100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1736576 in landscape-client (Ubuntu Bionic) "duplicate for #1735100 apt related unit test errors in artful, bionic" [Medium,Fix released]
<[bma]> But again, why does the activity not error out, and I cannot see any particular fix for that issue
<tomreyn> [bma]: try #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> there may only be commercial support available for it, though
<tomreyn> (we're mostly volunteers on irc)
<[bma]> Yep, I know - we're a small academic dept and I was asking more if anyone else has experienced the same issue :)
<merliner> Greetings. I'm working on a situation with apparmor profiled for thunderbird installed by snap. Perhaps there's a better channel (or two) for this, in which case the referral would be appreciated. Essentially, apparmor creates a log entry for a profile "snap.thunderbird.thunderbird" which I cannot find and therefore not inspect. What is suggested for best server/channels for snap and for apparmor?
<tomreyn> [bma]: looking at this bug report, which is a duplicate report of a bug marked fixed in bionic (18.04) but not xenial (16.04), suggests you may need to file another bug report to have this also fixed in xenial.
<tomreyn> unless software is not fully updated, yet, i'd ensure this first of all
<tomreyn> adding [trusted] to the apt source shoould work around it
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> dear all
<FrankyGov> I am trying to set a host-only interface on Virtualbox 6.1 on Ubuntu 18.04
<mrsideways> ask your question:D
<FrankyGov> I get this error: Failed to save host network interface parameter.
<FrankyGov> NS_ERROR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED (0x80004001)
<tomreyn> not implmeneted is not implmented
<FrankyGov> tomreyn, my apology for the ignorance. I just performed the installation through apt. Is there any module that I had to be added?
<tomreyn> FrankyGov: you mean like a kernel module? no, it should come with virtualbox. i don't think there is virtualbox 6.1 in ubuntu 18.04, though. if something doesn't work with the upstream builds you'll best talk to them directly (as i notice you did).
<pragmaticenigma> !info virtualbox bionic
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.34-dfsg-0~ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 16882 kB, installed size 77690 kB
<FrankyGov> tomreyn, In fact with version 5 it's fine
<tomreyn> ok
<FrankyGov> tomreyn, I reinstalled the previous version to verify whether it worked or not
<mrsideways> does anyone know how to change the browser hexchat opens links in?
<mrsideways> my default browser is chromium but hexchat, and only hexchat open them in firefox
<pragmaticenigma> mrsideways: check that "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser" and "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" are set to your preferred browser
<mrsideways> thanks pragmaticenigma. i will try that
<G226> Hello, Is something up with Ubuntu 19.10 and using a VPN? It doesn't seem to be able to resolve hostnames/DNS correctly. (Trying to switch to using Ubuntu for work and I need to use a vpn to access internal machines)
<G226> I looked around for fixes but most were for 18.10 and 17.10 it looked like
<G226> I saw suggestions to edit the “[ipv4]” section of NetworkManager/system-connections/myvpnconnectioname and add "dns-priority=-1" but that didn't work even with a restart
<tatertots> G226: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<G226> Yes
<tatertots> G226: the issue you're having should be looked at with some detail, because if you weren't able to resolve names in general as a blanket statement you wouldn't be able to surf web pages or join IRC
<pragmaticenigma> G226: It is likely that you need to contact the help desk of the VPN provider/your employer. They are probably settings that automatically get pushed to the Windows client, that you have to manually set for Ubuntu. The help desk for whomever manages your VPN will have to assist you
<tatertots> G226: so it's more likely you're having issues resolving "certain" names, wouldn't you agree?
<zetheroo> is there a command which will show me all the apps/services/commands which are started up on user login?
<G226> tatertots and pragmaticenigma I'll be more specific, Anything on the internal network the VPN would normally let me resolve, doesn't get resolved as far as hostnames. Anything outside of the VPN is still resolvable as normal like like would be with my home connection
<G226> I can also ping the direct IP addresses of a couple machines, but not say ping their hostname
<G226> It's like the Network manager/vpn built into Ubuntu isn't using the vpn's DNS, it's still using my home DNS maybe?
<pragmaticenigma> G226: Again, that is because the VPN host isn't pushing DNS settings for the VPN... The help desk for the VPN provider is the only person that can help you
<tatertots> G226: if you mean resolve names of corporate systems, that's to be expected since all the computers in the office are also using internal corporate DSN servers on the corporate domain
<G226> Yeh, they're no help unfortunately even though Ubuntu is now approved, I asked
<tatertots> G226: and computers outside of the corporate office(s) aren't using the DNS server on the corporate domain
<pragmaticenigma> G226: We can't help you with your employers issue. If they don't have the knowledge.. then they really don't support it, and you should be using what they know and understand
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: "systemctl list-units" will return a listing of all the services and their status. Any that are running were likely started on boot
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: hmm ... what I am really trying to get at is the entries which are in the Startup Applications tool
<G226> alright, thanks tatertots and pragmaticenigma , I did try back in Ubuntu 17 and the VPN worked just fine without having to do anything special or anything from helpdesk etc
<G226> Do you think it might be the switch from using resolvconf ?
<pragmaticenigma> G226: There's probably a step that you missed on the setup
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: User config stuff like that would be somewhere in your $HOME/.config folder
<tatertots> G226: you most likely don't have administrative control over the VPN , but if you did you could try to manually add the corp DNS servers before/after connecting
<G226> It's nothing special, just open VPN Settings --> Network --> VPN --> + To add a VPN, Choose "Cisco Any connect", Add the gateway server
<G226> then user and pass pops up when connecting, and then it auths and logs in
<tatertots> gateway is NOT DNS
<G226> I know, I'm just saying what steps were taken
<G226> DNS is on automatic
<tatertots> i mean gateway is NOT = to DNS
<tatertots> G226: you most likely don't have administrative control over the VPN , but if you did you could try to "MANUALLY" add the corp DNS servers before/after connecting
<G226> I do not
<G226> I will try adding the DNS manually vs automatic
<G226> and brb
<ioria> zetheroo, check ~/.config/autostart/
<pragmaticenigma> G226: I said this earlier... the VPN isn't sending DNS... so "automatic DNS" isn't going to work... two people have just told you... you're going to have to configure that manually. Which are settings from your help desk
<G226> yes I am trying it
<G226> but there is no help desk for this kind of thing ;p
<G226> brb thanks
<zetheroo>  ioria: ah thanks!
<ioria> ok
<G226> Aw, Adding the internal DNS server directly into the IPV4 setting of the vpn connection didn't work
<G226> Is there somewhere else I can add in a DNS server for a VPN if i know the address?
<tatertots> G226: there's a #networking IRC chat room...you might wanna join
<G226> Also, did you mean admin to my machine? I have full admin on my machine
<G226> Okay sure, sorry
<tatertots> G226: since it's not strictly solely a ubuntu issue...you might ruffle some feathers if you continue here
<G226> Okay sure, I'm sure anything that yses systemd-resolved and Networkmanager would likely run into this
<G226> Not trying to ruffle feathers D:  its just an odd issue
<tatertots> G226: did you try to manually use the corp DNS for resolution AFTER successful VPN connection?
<tatertots> G226: elaborate on your methodology for testing if you did
<Katronix> Hi all, I've installed Apache on Ubuntu 16.04, lynx running locally sees the site, however remotely the connection timeouts. Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> apache tomcat?
<tomreyn> please pick one: https://projects.apache.org/projects.html
<leftyfb> Katronix: remotely as in a public ip address or a local ip on the same network? I would definitely test the latter first
<Katronix> remotely as in my computer connecting to the vps, locally as in logged into the server lynx sees it
<leftyfb> oh, it's a VPS
<Teikoman_fi> What could be the cause where using KVM on Ubuntu 18.04 and setting the VM interface/MAC address to match the host machine, it shows to be active just fine on the custom ipv4 but no data goes in or out?
<Katronix> leftyfb yes, does that make a difference?
<leftyfb> Katronix: look at any iptables/ufw rules on the host or rules through the VPS provider.
<Katronix> leftyfb ufw has apache full allowed
<leftyfb> Katronix: try disabling ufw completely to test
<crissae> Is there a `mount` notation that looks like this:   <remote_hostname>:/<volume_path>   /mnt/my/local
<Katronix> leftyfb I disabled ufw, same results
<crissae> I can ping the <remote_hostname> and can 'kind of' check out the parts after the colon -    :/<volume_path>     and of course I can verify the /mnt/my/local
<crissae> but I'm basing this off of a separate Kubernetes container I can shell into and am trying to unwrap it back to real-world paths so I can mount them from a separate machine (outside of k8s)
<crissae> Ah, these are 'remote'-ish NFS shares.
<qoob> Hello I am a new user of Ubuntu.  It would be lovely if someone could lend me a hand in a very simple matter.
<pragmaticenigma> crissae: It sounds like your container provider has added a package that provides that functionality... to my knowledge there isn't a short form way of defining remote connection like that in a regular ubuntu install
<merliner> qoob: please state the matter which interests you
<pragmaticenigma> qoob: Welcome to the channel and Ubuntu. The best way to receive help here is to just start by asking your question. There is no need to ask, to ask a question :-)
<qoob> I asked to ask a question as I am also new to this chat IRC.  If I ask it and nobody answers, will they get back to me, or do I need to periodically keep asking?
<qoob> My question seems simple, and I just need a URL I think.  I searched it for a week.  I want to install WordPress on 19.10.  I tried via apt-get install wordpress, LAMP is working properly, custom .htm files are being served, phpinfo in a .php file works just fine.  But wp-admin is not showing up.
<pragmaticenigma> Katronix: You Guest installs should not have the same MAC and/or IP address.  The host OS is going to intercept all of those and they will not reach the VM.
<qoob> Something about MySQL vs MySQLi, but all the websites say simply to just install packages and it should work.  But I get this weird error.
<qoob> I searched "mysql_connect undefined" throughly and can't find the answer.  I don't know how to turn all mysql_ statements into mysqli_ statements with sed.  it's complex.
<Katronix> pragmaticenigma, my vps has its own IP
<pragmaticenigma> qoob: You shouldn't need to change the source code
<eliyahuTBR> hey guys. i'm running 	Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4YMm55dBvV/ can anyone advise me what to do?
<Katronix> qoob may want to see if there is a newer version of the app, chances are if its using mysql_ which has been out of favor for years, its not written for PHP 7.x in other ways too
<qoob> Katronix I read that too and it blew my mind how a confusing change with just one letter is normal.  I got the latest wordpress from the wordpress.com website though.
<Katronix> eliyahuTBR, might check out https://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<pragmaticenigma> qoob: If you didn't install wordpress from the Ubuntu repository, we unfortunately cannot help you. You should be looking for help in a WordPress specific channel or forum.
<qoob> so latest wordpress is complaining of mysql_connect undefined.  I tried enabling mysqlnd.so and mysql.so in config.
<qoob> repository is apt-get?
<pragmaticenigma> correct
<Katronix> qoob wordpress.com doesn't offer wordpress for download, wordpress.org does
<qoob> that's what I did.  I meant official wordpress... but okay.. I will remove everything and just use apt-get like with apt-get install lamp mysql-server.
<qoob> Katronix yes wordpress.org then.  Like I said I'm new, to me these are irrelevant details :)
<qoob> I got it via apt-get actually.  I just meant official wordpress "place"...
<qoob> DIdn't know all these little things mattered.  sorry.
<eliyahuTBR> i'm trying to install oracle-java11-installer after adding apt-repository ppa:linuxuprising/java and updating but i get Reading package lists... Done
<eliyahuTBR> Building dependency tree
<eliyahuTBR> Reading state information... Done
<eliyahuTBR> Package oracle-java11-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eliyahuTBR> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eliyahuTBR> is only available from another source
 * qoob is new
<pragmaticenigma> Katronix: sorry... my comment earlier was meant for someone else... I mis-tabbed your name
<Katronix> qoob I'd recommend just downloading it from wordpress.org its a simple php based script
<Katronix> pragmaticenigma, ah ok
<pragmaticenigma> Teikoman_fi: Your Guest VM installs should not have the same MAC and/or IP address.  The host OS is going to intercept all of those and they will not reach the VM.
<pragmaticenigma> eliyahuTBR: software from PPAs are not supported here... you will need to contact the maintainer of the PPA for support.
<qoob> Katronix haha, someone else said that, so that's what I did as well.  It's just php flat files, referencing a simple mysql database, php back end makes call to mysql, receives data, forwards to php, and it dumps into apache, and it serves the page, right?  This is how far a noob read :)
<qoob> I will remove all and try again.
<qoob> I read for a month about zend, too.  I tried editing mysql_connects into mysqli_connect... but there's too many
<Katronix> qoob yep, that is pretty much all it does :)
<qoob> my head will explode.
<Katronix> qoob use this version, https://wordpress.org/latest.tar.gz no mysql_ in it :)
<eliyahuTBR> when trying to execute sudo apt-get install oracle-java11-installer-local i get the following error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7ngjKpspVp/ any suggestions on how to fix this?
<qoob> Katronix awesome!  If I just download that, remove all I have now, and just follow basic instructions on a new 19.10, it should work, right?
<Katronix> qoob, assuming you have apache, mysql, php properly configured yes
<pragmaticenigma> eliyahuTBR: Again: software installed from PPAs are not supported here... you will need to contact the maintainer of the PPA for support.
<qoob> Katronix I used apt-get install lamp mysql-server, and if I make index.php with phpinfo it works and shows mysql and all working.  I use the /var/www/html directory for the php file so I presume all is working.  Can I check any other way?
<qoob> Katronix one last question, I owe you a beer.. :). I only need 1 MySQL account with a password for wordpress, it doesn't matter what the root credentials are right?
<qoob> nowhere in wp-admin does it need root right?  just a special user for wordpress?
<Katronix> qoob, you will need to make a database & database user before you can 'install' wordpress as long as the phpinfo knows about mysql you shoiuld be good.
<Katronix> qoob do not use the root mysql user for the site
<qoob> thank you.
<qoob> Katronix :)
<Katronix> qoob np
<Katronix> qoob correction, phpinfo needs to know about mysqli not mysql :)
<gorby> Hi there, im useing 18.04 on an Asus z97 pro gamer with an intel Wireless-AC 9260 (rev 29) wireless card (iwlwifi). When ever I do anything network heavy the driver crashes the kernel. Could some one help me install a different driver if thats available?
<ryuo> gorby: the only driver is the kernel one.
<ryuo> gorby: are you current on updates?
<gorby> ryuo : yeah I think so - in the additional drivers sections it says "intel Corporation: Unknown"
<ryuo> gorby: no, i meant the system upgrades.
<ryuo> or updates
<gorby> Ryuo - I think so, yes.
<ryuo> gorby: then what kernel version?
<gorby> ryuo : 5.3.0-26-generic
<ryuo> ok so HWE
<gorby> ryuo : Is there more stuff I should update?
<ryuo> gorby: i don't know honestly. all i can suggest is trying stuff. i don't even know if you've diagnosed the issue correctly. but maybe this would help: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201319
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 201319 in network-wireless "iwlwifi: 9260: can't get MAC READY after INIT DONE" [Normal,Closed: documented]
<ryuo> of course if the card is socketed and your device allows using other cards you could always try swapping to another kind.
<gorby> ryuo : from googleing Ive done it looks like other people had the same problem, but the most recent posts I saw were from last year in July or so.
<ioria> gorby, considering that kernel ...  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1182351/19-10-big-issue-with-intel-9260ac-wifi-iwlwifi-brings-system-to-a-halt
<ryuo> i would only advise that though if nothing else has solved the problem
<gorby> ioria : The description of the problem seems the same at least.
<ioria> gorby, looks like
<oerheks> options iwlwifi power_save=0 11n_disable=1 > https://askubuntu.com/questions/1182351/19-10-big-issue-with-intel-9260ac-wifi-iwlwifi-brings-system-to-a-halt
<oerheks> same for 18.04 lts?
<gorby> oerheks : I havent tried the solutions that person posted, but I have the issue on 18.04 Lts (I havent tried 19.04)
<gorby> oerheks : In a lot of posts people thought it might also be a problem with secure booting, but I disabled that and reinstalled, the issue is persistent.
<compdoc> gorby, is this a fresh install?
<gorby> compdoc, yes, today.
<compdoc> what if you booted the latest version live from usb stick? see if the problem still exists?
<compdoc> might even try the latest 18.04 running from usb
<gorby> compdoc : yeah, Ill try that 19.04 on a stick - not sure how 18.04 would be different apart from eliminateing other potential issues?
<gorby> compdoc : 18.04 on a stick* sorry.
<compdoc> yeah. it might eliminate issues like a corrupted install. drives can fail
<mohnish> Hello everyone! I'm using Ubuntu MATE 19.10, I have a USB wifi adapter, and I'd like to create a wifi network using it (like a hotspot), such that I can use that network to connect my phone to the wifi network I created. Is there any way I can do that?
<gorby> compdoc : I bought this SSD today :) Had a 4 year old segate fail last night =/
<eliyahuTBR> Thanks pragmaticenigma. just saw your answer now.
<compdoc> ssds are great
<mohnish> yeah, I use an ssd too
<compdoc> but they can fail too
<subfj> if you are trying to scan to a network folder from your printer and the shared folder is on your ubuntu machine, what am i missing other than sharing the folder?
<gorby> compdoc : apparently the segate that I had (pulled from an enclosure was really prone to failure) but maybe the recent install and all the kernel panics tipped it over the edge..
<mohnish> compdoc, I use an ssd for my os and hdd to store my data in it
<ioria> gorby, you don't want 19.04
<mohnish> BTW, can anyone help me?
<compdoc> My system boots from a very fast nvme drive, and all other drives are ssds, except for a few raidz arrays I have
<shibboleth> speaking of 19.04
<gorby> ioria : No, Id rather not use it. But I guess it could be usefull to see if the issue has been cured.
<shibboleth> is it final, ubuntu-server will no longer be offered with the debian installer?
<ioria> gorby, i mean, is dead
<mohnish> http://dpaste.com/2Q4XZPY       <--------
<gorby> ioria : Ah right, I guess i meant 19.10, sry.
<ioria> ok
<gorby> ID just rather stick to LTS
<mohnish> gorby, good idea
<mohnish> gorby: You might also want to try timeshift
<mohnish> to backup and restore your system
<gorby> Mohnish : Thanks, Im not really going to do much to this system if I cant get past all the network crashing ^^
<mohnish> oh, okay
<gorby> This install, rather.
<mohnish> I would definitely recommend it to anyone, though, it just saved my system today,I had messed it up bad
<mohnish> but, I saved it using timeshift from a live system
<gorby> Thanks :) I dont even have any of my data drives or other SSD's plugged in while im trying to sort this though.
<mohnish> oh, okay
<mohnish> Well, would you help me? http://dpaste.com/2Q4XZPY
<gorby> mohnish - Its certainly possible :) But Im not really up to date on linux wifi stuff myself. Your question should probably be a bit more specific too. Like, what are you trying share on the hotspot?
<mohnish> I wanna connect my phone to it, so that I can share files between my phone and my pc, without using a cable
<gorby> Mohnish : cant you go through another network they both have access to?
<subcool> Ok. im sure its a stupid question. But- its beginning to bug me. I cant find any resolutions on google. I have a pair of bluetooth headphones that HAD an audio profile. - It went missing  - AGAIN. I had to install an OS to get it back. I've seen a couple ways to fix it on Debian, but they didnt work. Now im here, and its pretty much the same thing. wth?
<ryuo> subcool: welcome to the wonderful world of bluetooth audio. it's a crapshoot everywhere it seems like.
<ryuo> subcool: though, have you tried checking if the bluetooth versions are compatible?
<subcool> nope...
<subcool> it seems to be a common issue- that that has answer
<subcool> whcih usually means for me, is an easy fix. But== i should just know about it.
<subcool> so- ... kinda stuck
<Areador> hi, i have a question regarding ubuntu upgrade and ppas. what happens to ppas when you upgrade to the development version or to a newer release?
<hggdh> Areador: in general, they can become unusable because they do not have packages for the devel release. They *will* get disabled on upgrade, anyway.
<pragmaticenigma> Areador: you will also see a message stating that repositories will be disabled because they are not compatible with the new version
<gorby> In the "software and updates - additional drivers section" why would it list my wireless card if its only ever been useing the default drivers?
<absentabyss> Hello, I'm running lubuntu from a pendrive (not live CD), is there a way to install a lubuntu from this install without having to format my pendrive to a liveCD?
<gorby> the only option avaible there is "continue useing manually installed driver" - but, to my knowledge i never installed anytyhing.
<Areador> ok for example i have wine-staging 5.0 installed, i upgrade my system 1 week before release. so the ppa is going to be disabled? ... does that mean i have to add the newer ppa of 20.04 when it is released?
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: there should be an icon on the desktop to install Lubuntu
<absentabyss> that would be the case on a liveCD
<mycrap> https://pastebin.com/v8d3fecz..........my usb is a mess and cannot delete the partitions and join as one. Have tried GParted, Disk, and FDisk in the terminal.
<ioria> Areador, with caution  : https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/01/ubuntu-users-can-now-keep-ppas-and.html
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: the same image is used to make a live cd and/or USB drive
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: if it is not there.. .then I'm not sure how you made your live boot drive
<absentabyss> pragmaticenigma to make my question more general, is there a way to install Ubuntu from an existing Ubuntu installation onto a plugged external device?
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: No, there is not
<absentabyss> pragmaticenigma ok thank you :)
<jollylol> hello guys, ive installed 19.10 on an old macbook pro 5, 4 (mid 2009). I need some help with an issue where if i close the lid, the system just dies, as in its still on (as i have to manually shut down the system to recover) but i cannot wake it back up. Has anyone experience with this device?
<Areador> ioria: ok, so it i possiblem, but it is recommended to upgrade ubuntu when its released, right?
<ioria> Areador, yes ....
<Areador> ok thank you for this information!
<ioria> no prob
<mycrap> How to deleat stubern partitions on a usb?
<absentabyss> if I were to create an image of a storage device, then format that device, and then restore it, am I guaranteed to have exactly the same files?
<absentabyss> let's imagine i create an image of a storage device that has Ubuntu in it, then format it to 0, then restore it, would the Ubuntu installation be unaffected?
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: That is the purpose of a backup... however, if you should verify that your back up succeeded before removing the original data
<absentabyss> pragmaticenigma does the image (created via gnome disk utility) serve as a backup?
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: I don't trust those tool
<absentabyss> pragmaticenigma: what would you suggest?
<pragmaticenigma> absentabyss: I'm not familiar with them either. I use Clonezilla to create disk images, as I don't believe you can create an accurate disk image while the disk is actively mounted on the machine
<absentabyss> nah, it can be unmounted
<absentabyss> I don't need to have it mounted
<absentabyss> in that case would you trust gnome-disk
<pragmaticenigma> The disk imaging tool I'm familiar with is the one I mentioned previously
<pragmaticenigma> I've never experienced a failure, and it conviently verifies the backup before it finishes
<absentabyss> pragmaticenigma: Okay thanks, I'll give that a look
<mycrap> Please, need help formatting a USB,  I am getting "Permission Denied"
<mycrap> https://pastebin.com/v8d3fecz
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | mycrap
<ubottu> mycrap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<oerheks> interesting pastebin, not sure what to read there?
<oerheks> open disks, unmount that usb, and format it?
<Phruis`> so in gnome an application wont let me add it as a favorite and when i add it from the apps menu it then shows another icon
<mycrap> oerheks: did not work
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis`: The volunteers are going to need more information. What application? Did you install the application as a Snap? What are the different icons? Have you tried right clicking on the icon to see if you can change it's properties?
<SimonNL> mycrap, like I said in ##linuxmint    use gparted to remove the partitions then format
<Phruis`> pragmaticenigma, its zeal
<oerheks> oh mint..
<SimonNL> not sure
<SimonNL> it's hiscrap
<mycrap> SimonNL that is not working. Neither does FDisk
<Phruis`> dd?
<mycrap> https://pastebin.com/v8d3fecz, this is what is on the first  partition
<tomreyn> !doesntwork || mycrap
<ubottu> | mycrap: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mycrap> i just did
<mycrap> you know what.... fuck off you assholes suck
<swcdx> haven't seen an emo quit in a long time
<oerheks> what is in a name ..
<ioria> Phruis`, it works fine on 18.04; are you on 19.10 ?
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> New installation with xubuntu desktop.
<johnfg> I'm getting an error at bootup about light-locker crashing.  I'm using gdm3 as my login manager.
<ioria> why if xubuntu uses lightdm ?
<johnfg> That's what the first choice was, at install, gdm3.  Do you think that lightdm is better?
<imbezol> i upgraded a server from 16.04 to 18.04. the service ifup@eth1 is failing to load. it's failing on the line "pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules". looking at the line it fails on, it's the COMMIT. i've done an iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules and it saves and can load fine. yet on boot it fails again
<imbezol> "Jan 27 11:13:38 moat sh[701]: iptables-restore: line 56 failed
<imbezol> seems odd
<Phruis`> ioria, yeah i am
<mohnish> Someone pls help me: http://dpaste.com/2Q4XZPY
<eelstrebor> why doesn't flatpak see that an app is already installed?
<ioria> Phruis`, the difference might be that 18.04 uses a simple zeal.desktop and 19.10 has a org.zealdocs.Zeal.desktop, idk; what i can suggest is to backup that file in /usr/share/applications and create a new one under /home/user/.local/share/applications
<Phruis`> ioria, i see thanks for the tips
<eelstrebor> and when flatpak is used to  install an app it doesn't show up in synaptic as installed?
<Phruis`> eelstrebor, think the systems do not communicate.
<tomreyn> johnfg: i'm not sure whether lightdm or gdm should work better with xubuntu, maybe channel #xubuntu can advise on this. generally i'd assume that either can work. did you install updates, yet, and does light-locker still crash then?
<Phruis`> eelstrebor, the gnome software center shows both though
<tomreyn> mohnish: it's fine (and better) to just ask shorter questions here on the channel directly. using network manager and a wireless chipset which supports AP mode (and suitable driver support) on Linux you should be able to setup an AP easily.
<johnfg> tomreyn: I actually installed the xfce desktop for 19.10 server, but I did it as xubuntu-desktop.
<johnfg> tomreyn: And yes, all updates (including today's) are installed.
<mohnish> tomreyn, what's an AP?
<johnfg> If I want to switch to lightdm, how should I do that?  Install lightdm first, choose it for my logins, then remove gdm3?
<tomreyn> mohnish: access point. assuming your wireless device is called "wifi0" you could setup a hotspot like this:  nmcli dev wifi0 hotspot ifname wlp4s0 ssid test password "test1234"
<mohnish> tomreyn, is there not an option for hotspot in settings?
<tomreyn> johnfg: logout, switch to a !tty , sudo apt install lightdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<johnfg> Lost my connection there.  install lightdm, then to the dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 (if it doesn't come up during the install)?
<johnfg> tomreyn: Ah, ok, we crossed, but I'll do what you said.
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> either approach should be fine, john
<tomreyn> mohnish: there should be, yes
<johnfg> ttyl!  Thanks for the help!  brb
<tomreyn> mohnish: try with nm-connection-editor
<mohnish> I tried this tomreyn, https://imgur.com/a/p0pkZ7q
<mohnish> what should I select for mode?
<mohnish> hotspot, right?
<tomreyn> looks good.
<mohnish> tomreyn, this is what I get https://imgur.com/a/zBxMHir
<johnfg> k, after a reboot, it seems like choosing lightdm has taken care of the problem, i.e., it must have been gdm3 calling light-locker.  lightdm was already installed.
<johnfg> question: is there any reason I should keep gdm3 or light-locker?  Or should I remove them both?
<tomreyn> mohnish: so you can't run an access point with this device / its drivers
<mohnish> so, that means I can't do it??
<tomreyn> mohnish: not using this hardware and driver, correct.
<mohnish> If it's a driver problem, can you tell me how I can install a new driver?
<tomreyn> which new driver are you referring to? which hardware is it?
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<mohnish_> tomreyn: I just joined using my pc
<mohnish_> can you resend that command, please
<johnfg> tomreyn: What do you think about removing those programs?
<mohnish_> tomreyn: Never mind, I just typed it, here's the output: https://termbin.com/qyomr
<tomreyn> mohnish_: hmm looks like your wireless is not listed there. is this a usb connected wireless?
<mohnish_> tomreyn: yes
<mohnish_> tomreyn: USB wifi adapter
<tomreyn> johnfg: it's safe to remove what you don't need, as you can always reinstall those packages later
<tomreyn> mohnish_: i think most of those don't work for hotspot mode. does "lsusb" list it?
<mohnish_> tomreyn: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
<mohnish_> it does show my adapter in lsusb
<SimonNL> iw list    "Supported interface modes:"     needs to show AP  mohnish_
<mohnish_> SimonNL: iw list output: http://dpaste.com/0ENBB61
<SimonNL> Supported interface modes:		 * managed		 * monitor
<SimonNL> no AP there
<mohnish_> so...what should I do to add AP there?
<SimonNL> you can't afaik
<mohnish_> but it says (can always be added)
<SimonNL> https://git.io/Jvm1d   here's what my simple usb dongle shows mohnish_
<mohnish_> how is yours so big?
<SimonNL> software interface modes (can always be added):		 * monitor
<SimonNL> probably already done
<mohnish_> SimonNL: oh, yes I see
<mohnish_> SimonNL: So, is there no way?
<mohnish_> SimonNL: I still have the driver CD the adapter came with
<mohnish_> It has linux drivers in it
<SimonNL> well go for it
<b3h3m0th> How do get to know the PID of the local process that is connecting to my local TCP port?
<kaleido> lsof |grep TCP ?
<mohnish_> SimonNL: it's a .tar.bz2 file
<al2o3-cr> b3h3m0th: ss -tp
<SimonNL> mohnish_, user manual ?
<oerheks> double click that archive, fileroller will open
<mohnish_> yes, I extracted it too
<johnfg> tomreyn: Thanks!
<oerheks> one better check the vendor website, drivercd might be old
 * b3h3m0th kaleido:  al2o3-cr: those tell me all the processes that are bound to tcp ports on the machine. But what I want is, which process is the client which connected to a port
<b3h3m0th> kaleido:  al2o3-cr: those tell me all the processes that are bound to tcp ports on the machine. But what I want is, which process is the client which connected to a port
<b3h3m0th> I want the process which did `connect`, not `bind` or `listen`
<b3h3m0th> Given that it's a local process on the same machine using the loopback interface
<tomreyn> mohnish_: this patched vendor driver https://github.com/muratdemirtas/MT7601u claims to support AP mode. but it's old, would likely no longer build against current kernels.
<mohnish_> tomreyn, SimonNL, these are the contents of the archive https://pasteboard.co/IRWKxDs.png
<mohnish_> tomreyn: So, should I try it?
<tomreyn> says "image not found" for me
<tomreyn> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<mohnish_> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/a/8M4aRVt
<tomreyn> heh ok, so you posted a screen shot of a graphical file manager
<tomreyn> https://github.com/Anthony96922/mt7601u-ap is another AP driver, looks better than the other
<b3h3m0th> kaleido:  al2o3-cr: any idea mate?
<mohnish_> tomreyn: where do you find these??
<SimonNL> :)
<SimonNL> doesn't https:// give it away
<mohnish_> SimonNL: I'm sorry, what?
<SimonNL> nm mohnish_
<mohnish_> ok
<oerheks> b3h3m0th, start wit that lsof line, what is the output? or sudo netstat -nlp # then lsof -i tcp:<PID>  or fuser <pid>/tcp
<oerheks> there is no easy one command to give answer
<tomreyn> mohnish_: web search for "linux" && "MT7601U" && ( "access point" || "hotspot" )
 * b3h3m0th oerheks: I think  you didn't understand the problem.
<b3h3m0th> oerheks: I think  you didn't understand the problem.
<mohnish_> tomreyn: Holy...sh*t, so it searches for whatever's in ""?
<oerheks> "How do get to know the PID of the local process that is connecting to my local TCP port?" is clear to me
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: lso -s can filter connection states
<tomreyn> * lsof -s
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<b3h3m0th> pid-X: nc -l 1337;    pid-Y: nc 127.0.0.1 1337.  I want to get pid-Y tomreyn  oerheks, not PID-X
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: i understood so much
<tomreyn> mohnish_: i don't understand what you mean by this. and please !language
<mohnish_> tomreyn: okay, sorry
<b3h3m0th> I tried many lsof-fu but didn't find a way to do this
<mohnish_> tomreyn: so, what is github?
<b3h3m0th> lsof -nPi tcp:39064
<b3h3m0th> ss -nraepst|grep 39064
<b3h3m0th> netstat -anlp|grep 39064
<tomreyn> mohnish_: not really a topic of ubuntu support. please search the web
<b3h3m0th> These are some of the commands I tried
<mohnish_> ok
<subcool> Ok. im sure its a stupid question. But- its beginning to bug me. I cant find any resolutions on google. I have a pair of bluetooth headphones that HAD an audio profile. - It went missing  - AGAIN. I had to install an OS to get it back. I've seen a couple ways to fix it on Debian, but they didnt work. Now im here, and its pretty much the same thing. wth?
<b3h3m0th> oerheks: I mean, your answer seems to be the correct solution to a different problem altogether, that is which is the process bound to and listening to the port
<al2o3-cr> b3h3m0th: ss -atp state established 'sport = :1337'
<b3h3m0th> It's too elite to not work, lemme try
<tomreyn> sport is source port, i would think
<al2o3-cr> tomreyn: yup
<tomreyn> i think b3h3m0th is looking ofr a list of (locally running) clients (and their PIDs) which have connected to a given local ip:port
<b3h3m0th> I know the connection is time_wait in my case (based on netstat output on the binding port) but.. ss: wrong state name: TIME_WAIT :o
<b3h3m0th> nevermind, s/_/-
<JustLandedOnMars> any suggestion of ftp server ?
<b3h3m0th> No luck :(
<JustLandedOnMars> is vsftpd the best ?
<b3h3m0th> tomreyn: yes, that's what I am looking for
<makr8100> JustLandedOnMars: imo yes, vsftpd
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: so you're not looking for source ports then
<makr8100> subjective answer of course
<b3h3m0th> correct tomreyn
<tomreyn> JustLandedOnMars: i'd say don't use ftp in 2020 if you don't have a very specific use case.
<JustLandedOnMars> all I need is to watch videos on tablet from PC, right now I use "thttpd" but it has file limit of 2GB, so it doesn't even shows bigger files in list, so I think switching to "ftp" instead
<b3h3m0th> which is why I just now tried with dport instead
<b3h3m0th> It shows the connection, but does not detect the PID of the client :(
<b3h3m0th> Similar to the result I got in `ss -nraepst`
<JustLandedOnMars> or should I just use "lighttpd" instead of "thttpd" ?
<b3h3m0th> whoa! that almost sounded like rapist
<b3h3m0th> My last resort would be to iterate over /proc fs for all PIDs but I really hope it doesn't have to be that convoluted
<b3h3m0th> If I write a kernel module for this task, that will be overkill for sure I suppose
<tomreyn> JustLandedOnMars: personally i'd prefer sftp or http, yes.
<b3h3m0th> How come this is not a use case someone else did not come across before me!
<kreyren> How do you install docker on ubuntu? http://dpaste.com/3J1VQEB
<kreyren> apt install docker doesn't work
<Nyle> find / -name docker -type f 2>/dev/null
<Nyle> what is this?
<Nyle> Why are you redirecting to trash, you won't see the output of find then.
<kreyren> me trying to find the executable from docker/now -1.5-2
<Nyle> How do you expect to see the output if you redirect to null?
<subcool> i stand corrected - BOTH my BT audio profiles are missing now.
<subcool> seriously - wtf
<al2o3-cr> ss -atp state established 'dport = :1337' # why doesn't this work b3h3m0th?
<kreyren> Nyle, because it's searching /proc etc.. on non-root that outputs trash in sterr
<Nyle> Do you have permission to install packages on the system?
<subcool> IS this fixed int he new Ubuntu LTS? or is it simply a joke to consider the NEW Revision WORKING
<kreyren> Nyle, limited permission -> requires rebuilding of docker image
<subcool> This issue seems to go as far back as Kubuntu14 - 14!!!!!!!
<kreyren> this is ubuntu-19.04 in docker
<Nyle> Sorory, I don't support non LTS
<Nyle> So sorry
<kreyren> this is LTS afaik
<Nyle> Reason: I do not use anything but LTS
<Nyle> Are you certain?
<Nyle> after a year?
<b3h3m0th> al2o3-cr: oh it works, it shows the connection stats, but just not the PID which is what I want
<Nyle> 18.04 was the last one. Next one is 2020, not 2019
<Nyle> The next Ubuntu LTS release will be Ubuntu 20.04, which is planned to be released on April, 2020
<al2o3-cr> b3h3m0th: it should do with the -p flag
<Nyle> Since I do not use non LTS releases, I cannot support them. I will only end up probably screweing your system up more.
<hggdh> kreyren: 18.04 is LTS. 19.04 actually ended support a few days ago
<Nyle> Good luck.
 * kreyren doesn't understand the mindfork of ubuntu releases he just wants a hugging docker working
<b3h3m0th> Yeah I was expecting that, but it's not
<Nyle> I understand that. I have no experience with non LTS releases, hence I do not know what to do.
<b3h3m0th> # ss -atp 'dport = :46630'
<b3h3m0th> State      Recv-Q Send-Q                                                                                Local Address:Port                                                                                                 Peer Address:Port
<b3h3m0th> TIME-WAIT  0      0                                                                                  ::ffff:127.0.0.1:http                                                                                             ::ffff:127.0.0.1:46630
<kreyren> Nyle, if this was LTS what would you suggest
<pragmaticenigma> kreyren: If your working within a docker instance, you need to find support for whom ever built that docker image. We can't support docker images here
<kreyren> pragmaticenigma, i built it
<tomreyn> !paste | b3h3m0th
<ubottu> b3h3m0th: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nyle> pragmaticenigma: he can't seem to find docker binary on the system to be able to run it.
<kreyren> pragmaticenigma, from ubuntu docker image provided by ubuntu..
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: i'm sure we told you before about pasting
 * b3h3m0th Okay, sorry for that. I thought there must be some LoC tolerance for paste
<b3h3m0th> tomreyn: I don't recall sorry
<b3h3m0th> Okay, sorry for that. I thought there must be some LoC tolerance for paste
<Nyle> kreyren: dpkg -L docker says what?
<Nyle> kreyren: dpkg -L docker |grep bin
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: i still don't understand why you don't just use lsof as suggested here half an hour ago.
<b3h3m0th> tomreyn: of course I did lsof
<al2o3-cr> b3h3m0th: ss --version # what does this output
<kreyren> Nyle, http://ix.io/28wf
 * b3h3m0th ss utility, iproute2-ss160111
<Nyle> kreyren: if you use dpkg -L you can list the files installed from that pakcages, grep for bin to see where the binary is located, then you can try to directly run that
<kreyren> Nyle, which package then provides the expected docker ?
<Nyle> 'docker' iirc
<b3h3m0th> tomreyn: I think you're misunderstanding the problem for a different popular problem.
<Nyle> docker-ce
<Nyle> This is ubuntu 18.04 keep inmind
<kreyren> what's docker-ce?
<Nyle> package names could change in distros
<Nyle> docker-ce - Docker: the open-source application container engine
<Nyle> 'Community edition?' perhaps?
<Nyle> I don't know what ce stands for.
<Nyle> container engine?
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: i explained what was my interpretation of what you wanted, you confirmed it.
<b3h3m0th> Oh okay.. lsof did't help then..
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: i tested it here, works fine
<kreyren> Nyle,  docker-ce doesn't have an installation candidate.. i will use the upstream repo then
<b3h3m0th> Could you pastebin me how the output looks like?
 * b3h3m0th is using pastebin as a common noun
<tomreyn> b3h3m0th: they way i ran it it only returned two PIDs
<tomreyn> one per line
<b3h3m0th> tomreyn: I tried again : `lsof -P|grep 48254` no output at all
<b3h3m0th> `netstat -anlp|grep 48254` is showing output without PID
<Nyle> kreyren: https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/
<subcool> Nyle i have no idea. My point is- this has been an ONGOING issue for 5 Ubuntu releases. And no one really gives an answer to fix it. There is like ONE guide ive ran through that WOULD help. if it worked.
<Nyle> I am not the person you meant to highlight, subcool
<kreyren> Nyle, yep got that already, ty
<subcool> ty
<b3h3m0th> tomreyn: al2o3-cr: perhaps this might give a clearer picture of my situation: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S738Rv6XzQ/
<sarnold> b3h3m0th: what's your question?
<ioria> b3h3m0th, what is '48254' ? your port ?
<ioria> b3h3m0th, if so,  sudo ss -p | grep 48254
<b3h3m0th> Some process has connected to my HTTP server at port 80. The source of that connection is 48254. I want the PID of that process. sarnold ioria
<sarnold> b3h3m0th: if you're trying to find out which process used to have port 48696 before it was closed, I don't think that information is available anywhere
<ioria> b3h3m0th, try :  sudo ss -p | grep 48254
<b3h3m0th> No neither of those are what I am trying to find sarnold ioria
<b3h3m0th> Connection is still there
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th: the try wait state is owned by the process on port 80... what ever was on port 48254 is probably long gone
<sarnold> b3h3m0th: are you perhaps overlooking TIME_WAIT? the connection with endpoiints ::ffff:127.0.0.1:80 and ::ffff:127.0.0.1:48696 is gone
<ioria> b3h3m0th, the cmd i posted should return you the pid
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: They have tried that several times... they're not understanding that the process that triggered that has already exited
<b3h3m0th> kinda makes sense now. I thought TIME_WAIT means client is still alive but, is that wrong assumption?
<ioria> ah
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, i see
<ioria> b3h3m0th, if exited, ....
<b3h3m0th> if triggered process exist, won't the connection be torn down? I thought TIME_WAIT is a TCP stream which didn't FIN/RST yet
<b3h3m0th> *exits
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th: correct, the time_wait is owned by the server, not the client. What you have is someone's application that was poorly written and doesn't properly close it's connection on exit
<b3h3m0th> I see
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th: You're better bet is to search the log files looking for user agents
<b3h3m0th> I'll have to do some contrack voodoo now
<b3h3m0th> server application log obviously won't "know" the cliend PID/process name
<Nyle> If anyone has any experience running Ubuntu 18.04 with Kubuntu, but using Xmonad as KDEWM instead of Kwin, need some help figuring out multi monitor stuff. Does Ubuntu (with Gnome or Unity whatever) have multi monitor support out of the box? By which I mean automatic panels on both monitors, only the apps that are on that monitor show up on taskbar, virtual desktops etc. etc. ?
<b3h3m0th> I'm looking at some IPTables voodoo angle as well.
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th: correct, but hopefully the item in question left its user agent signature in the log file (assuming your http server is logging that information)
<ioria> with --log-prefix
<b3h3m0th> Ah okay, you mean use the user agent string to infer the client process?
<Nyle> Currently with Xmonad + Kubuntu I get all that, but have to manually do it, and when I plugin laptop in/out of work monitor to go home at night, next day I come to hook it up, and panels don't go to the right place, mon1 doesn't have panels, applications go to the wrong monitor and I have to manually fix everything
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th: not all 127.0.0.1 connections pass through IPTables ... as the interface is designed to enable applications to communicate freely internally with in the system
<Nyle> I can switch to Ubuntu from Kubuntu, I don't mind, just need to know if anythign has good multi mon support
<b3h3m0th> Wait a minute, that's interesting..
<Nyle> localhost is not passing through iptables
<b3h3m0th> So I can write applications talking over loopback and bypassing conntrack?
<b3h3m0th> err
<b3h3m0th> bypassing netfilter
<pragmaticenigma> b3h3m0th: Yes
<Nyle> That's another reason you can't route localhost to localhost on ports without dnat and prerouting rule
<Nyle> Loopback is peculiar.
<b3h3m0th> Nyle: so a dnat rule can be enforced for loopback?
<b3h3m0th> That should solve my problem, my netfilter hook just needs to somehow get the client process cmdline for all connections which are destined for 127.0.0.1:80
<b3h3m0th> s/netfilter hook/iptables rule
<ioria> !info systemtap
<ubottu> systemtap (source: systemtap): instrumentation system for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1-9 (eoan), package size 1254 kB, installed size 3921 kB
<MannyLNJ> How do I tell what version of usbmuxd is installed?
<b3h3m0th> MannyLNJ:  `apt policy usbmuxd`
<MannyLNJ> b3h3m0th, thank you
<MannyLNJ_> I'm tying to follow the directions at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351548 to work with my current installed version. Someone in the past said they they to change the version of libusbmuxd.so in the file. I just did but still no joy. Anyone have a suggestion on how to resolve
<oerheks> such old post, 2009 ...
<oerheks> what is your issue with iphone?
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, I need to get my Ubuntu system to reach the internet through my PDA Net app on my smartphone
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, the error displayed is 2020-01-27 16:19:53-0500 [-] OSError: libusbmuxd.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory so I believe it has to do with the version of libusbmuxd
<MannyLNJ> if I wanted to make a symbolic link to the current version of libusbmuxd and have it appear as libusbmuxd.so.1 could I do that?
<b3h3m0th> MannyLNJ: I'm guessing your libraryname.so is a broken symlink to lirbaryname.so.1 which is why this error
<MannyLNJ> b3h3m0th, I'm not sure what you mean by that but i have to head out so I'll google it and come back later
<b3h3m0th> Your software is either expecting `libusbmuxd.so.1` specifically and could not find it, or it is looking for a generic version `libusbmuxd.so` and your distro has it wrongly symlinked to `libusbmuxd.so.1` instead of whichever you have. I was betting on the later.
 * b3h3m0th Try `locate libusbmuxd.so`
<b3h3m0th> If former is the case, you making the symlink to the current version may or may not working depending on how the application is written. If later, it should work fine with you making the symlink.
<mrsideways> what's the ssh-keygen syntax for a 4096 rsa keypair?
<b3h3m0th> `ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096`
<mrsideways> thanks b3h3m0th
<gorby> quit
<Guest98> Hey I am trying to satisfy "checking for GNU libtool >= 2.4... no" on ubuntu xenial aarch64 for crosstool-ng
<Guest98> I have that package installed
<Guest98> it is 2.4.6 version
<Guest98> but it is not detected/detected as lower version or something
<Guest98> and configure fails
<leftyfb> Guest98: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest98> lts
<Guest98> 18.04
<bprompt> hmmm Xenial is 16.04
<Guest98> oh sry
<leftyfb> Guest98: please pastebin: apt-cache policy libtool-bin
<bprompt> however, 16.04 does have GNU libtool 2.4.6
<bprompt> I know, this, I have 16.04 and just checked =)
<Guest98> oh so this is the package, I was trying to install libtool-dev lel
<leftyfb> Guest98: that does not include /usr/bin/libtool
<Guest98> ah I see
<Guest98> I expectedit needs a .so file
<Guest98> somehow lol
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm trying to debootstrap --foreign --arch=x86_64 ??? bionic, but get this error message: "E: Invalid Release file, no entry for main/binary-x86_64/Packages" so are the architecture names different than uname -m?
<Sven_vB> nevermind, I had an emtpy mirror URL.
<sarnold> try amd64
<sarnold> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/
<Sven_vB> ic, the correct way to determine it is dpkg --print-architecture
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Sven_vB> stage 1 finished with no error message. however, /target/boot is empty, so how can I get a kernel to boot and run stage 2?
<Sven_vB> probably also an initrd
<Sven_vB> I'll have a look at https://wiki.debian.org/EmDebian/CrossDebootstrap
<quadrathoch2> Sven_vB, at least on debian, linux-image-amd64
<quadrathoch2> ah install through apt
<TGiske> Sometimes after suspend i get slow scrolling speed. anyone experience similar?
<Sven_vB> quadrathoch2, thanks! the wiki page recommends multistrap instead, which seems to include tools to generate an initrd.
<Sven_vB> well not sure about "instead", maybe it does download linux-image-amd64 as well.
<frank1e> Did anyone in here actually manage to get Battle.net games working with wine? (tutorials are found are only for older ubuntu versions sadly)
<frank1e> would love to play some world of warcraft :)
<Mathisen> i have it working with wine-staging see > https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28855 the howto/notes part also there
<frank1e> wwine-staging, is that some kind of wine tool pack?
<Mathisen> it is "testing" version of wine. more features less tested
<frank1e> the HowTo/Notes sadly does not teach me how to install wine-staging and winetricks :O
<frank1e> I once tried adding wine to my repository list, and it said it was not signed (tried out some other tutorial)
<frank1e> so I could not install wine at all
<Mathisen> im gonna start with saying adding 3.rd party repos is bad habit, if you add things it can later break stuff specaly on major updates
<frank1e> okay
<Mathisen> if you willing to "risk" it still https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<frank1e> no not risking it then
<frank1e> going the way you did it :)
<frank1e> btw when opening the Ubuntu Store application, it says "failed to refresh cache: W: GPG error: https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds[.......]"
<frank1e> so I guess it is already in this weird repo list. now I need to remove it lol, but how? :D
<Mathisen> to fix your gpg error run >> wget -nc https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/winehq.key && sudo apt-key add winehq.key
<TGiske> I think i will try manjaro
<Mathisen> to remove it from your repos delete it from /etc/sources.list.d&/foobar
<Mathisen> foobar = name of the repo
<Mathisen> after you need to run >> sudo apt update
<Mathisen> typo > /etc/sources.list.d/foobar
<Mathisen> the & should not be ther
<npx> eh, whatever! I upgraded to Ubuntu 20.04, kernel 5.4 broke my wifi, so I built a 5.5 kernel which in turn broke the nvidia driver so the only good solution is to rollback to 5.3 and wait until 5.5 is actually added to 20.04 :(
<npx> out of context there but the gist is: when will 5.5 be added to 20.04 cuz I'm about that life
<frank1e> Mathisen, I cd'd into /etc/ and there is no sources.list file and no sources folder
<frank1e> I have Ubuntu 19 (latest update) btw
<Mathisen> my bad /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foobar
<jeremy31> frank1e: /etc/apt
<frank1e> ah yes misread that sorry
<Mathisen> its getting late.. :(
<npx> as an aside I accidentally built Linux 5.5 with clang (CC is set to clang in my shell) and it just... worked. I was like, WERD.
<frank1e> results in:
<frank1e> google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save  steam.list  steam.list.save
<sarnold> npx: did it boot?
<npx> sarnold: I'm running it now
<sarnold> npx: *crazy* :)
<jardinss> Hey folks
<frank1e> Mathisen, there is nothing called wine, only above mentioned things.
<npx> sarnold: yeah it all just works, I didn't even realize I did it hahah
<sarnold> npx: I didn't think those frankenhybrids would survive all the way to a login prompt :)
<jardinss> Ubuntu server 18.04 here - the mouse keeps freezing/stalling
<sarnold> npx: how'd you figure out that it's not gcc?
<sarnold> jardinss: wild shot in the dark, are you on the hwe kernel?
<npx> I just realized I have export CC=clang-9 in my zshrc
<jardinss> sarnol: I dont know what hwe kernel is!
<jardinss> it seems to be kernel related
<sarnold> jardinss: hehe, alright, what does uname -r report?
<jardinss> it was the same mouse problems with centos and mint
<npx> sarnold: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-55-clang&num=1 - this is, like, a thing now. Probably purely placebo but I could swear this feels snappier.
<Mathisen> frank1e, not sure what you saying where is there nothing called wine
<jardinss> 4.15.0-76-generic
<OoLunar> Hello! Where do I go to report package conflicts for Ubuntu 20.04? I currently have the minimal GUI installation, and wanted to install ``ubuntu-software``. The only issue is, it leads me on a chain of "this package requires that, but it won't be installed".
<OoLunar> Alright, thanks for the support =#
<frank1e> mathisen nevermind. Trying to install wine stable right now via terminal
<npx> When the nvidia drivers are patched to work with linux 5.5, I'm really excited to see what a clang-built -lowlatency kernel feels like (just with a high intensity old school browser/tmux session)
<frank1e> mathisen I did "sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ eoan main'"
<frank1e> and then "sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ eoan main'"
<frank1e> it returns this: "sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ eoan main'"
<frank1e> sorry typo. it returns this: "E: Unable to locate package winehq-stable"
<Mathisen> run > sudo apt update
<Mathisen> is  https://dl.winehq.org in that list that it updates ?
<frank1e> yes! :)
<Mathisen> then you have it
<frank1e> so it's already installed? How do I run it? I can't find Wine in my applications overview
<oerheks> install synaptic, a much more detailed softwarecenter
<Mathisen> you need to install it also.. sudo apt install winehq-stable
<frank1e> Mathisen, "E: Unable to locate package winehq-stable"
<Mathisen> maybe the name is diffrent > sudo apt search wine
<frank1e> worked now. I used "wine-stable" instead of "winehq-stable"
<frank1e> weird but ok :D
<frank1e> Mathisen, it's installed now. Now I need to do "sudo apt install winetricks" to install the rest?
<Mathisen> that or just install ttf-mscorefonts-installer with apt. this assuming you have contrib also in your sources.list
<Mathisen> im going off now, ned time work tomorow. good luck anyway
<Mathisen> bed*
<frank1e> thanks so far! :)
<sarnold> npx: I believe 20.04 is aiming at 5.4 instead of 5.5
<npx> if they backported the iwlwifi changes I wouldn't mind
<jeremy31> npx: there is a PPA with backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<npx> well put me out to pasture
<npx> thanks :D
<jeremy31> npx: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<npx> powerful, thanks dude! didn't imagine this was already done
<oerheks> good find jeremy31
<jeremy31> There is an older version in the repos, it might show in driver manager
<npx> I'd honestly prefer not to run a custom kernel, even if this is slightly slower
<npx> so perfect
<jeremy31> The downside I see is that it only supports Intel devices
<npx> well that's what my laptop has so it's ideal
<npx> now let's see if 5.4 works, brb
<panorain> hmm
<subcool> no one has fixes for their BT audio?
<jeremy31> subcool: you mean switching from HFP/HSP to A2DP?
<subcool> audio bt profiles go missing
<subcool> unable to re-ad them.
<subcool> they will connect, but NEVER offer the ability to listen through it.
<jeremy31> subcool: check in terminal>  pactl list short | grep blue  #is module-bluetooth-discover listed
<chris349> Ubuntu netboot is just for installation purposes? I want to PXE boot to an Ubuntu 18.04 desktop...
<subcool> jeremy31: yes
<jeremy31> subcool: what does it show as audio profile in sound settings?
#ubuntu 2020-01-28
<subcool> jeremy31: In Audio Volume settings - which tab?
<subcool> devices, applications, advanced
<jeremy31> subcool: Sound Settings
<subcool> jeremy31: thats where im brought when i goto setting.
<subcool> right click the speaker, settings
<jeremy31> subcool: the best luck I had was to install blueman, connect to the audio device, use blueman to switch audio profile to off, then disconnect, reconnect and switch to A2DP
<subcool> Audio Volume settings.
<subcool> i tried that when i was running debian.
<jeremy31> subcool: It was the only thing I found that worked unless I deleted the pairing then paired again
<subcool> ive tried that too with debian. i ended up just install kubuntu - i couldnt find any help.
<subcool> and its done it again.
<frank1e> Quick question: Is #wine the official channel of WineHQ.org? Asking because it's invite only and I need someone to help me with Winetricks.
<jeremy31> A normal speaker works great, but a headset with a microphone and volume control has issues
<subcool> jeremy31: thanks - blueman i think brought it back.
<oerheks> i fixed bt problems with ppa:bluetooth/bluez 5.5
<subcool> Thats what set me off- i have a JBL flip , and the audio profile went missing- RIGHT after my Beats one did. I usually only setup earsink ...
<subcool> oerheks: adding a ppa? im sorry, im bit slow to the catch.
<oerheks> this ppa gives a newer version, https://launchpad.net/~bluetooth/+archive/ubuntu/bluez
<npx> Okay. 5.4.20-12-lowlatency works with the iwlwifi backport and the proprietary nvidia drivers. Hashtag winning.
<oerheks> carefull with ppa's we always warn..
<subcool> Thanks...
<subcool> jeremy31: THANKS!
<subcool> time to make dinner- :)
<geekPanther> I got struck into Ubuntu login Loop. What can I do now? I googled and it explained on owing Xauth files but I cannot find the .Xauthority file in my User's home folder. Can anyone please help me?
<jardinss> sarnold: I did the hwe update now uname is 5.3.0.26 and.... NO MORE CURSOR! :)
<sarnold> jardinss: is that good or bad?
<jardinss> bad :\ glad you're still here
<jardinss> the mouse is still functionnal but the cursor is gone
<Bashing-om> geekPanther: A check: What shows ' ls -al .Xauthority ' ?
<sarnold> jardinss: do you have funny video drivers that need to be rebuilt or similar?
<geekPanther> Bashing-om: "No such files or folder" It does not exist
<Wally> You need to be in ~/ to run that command Bashing-om
<jardinss> sarnold: perhaps, perhaps! how would I verify that?
<Wally> I mean geekPanther ;)
<sarnold> jardinss: what's lspci say for your videocard?
<Bashing-om> Wally: true ! geekPanther ^^ .
<geekPanther> Wally: No, There is on such files. I even tried to "find / -name "Xauthority" -type f" but nothing found. The file does not exist on my box
<jardinss> Xeon 5600 series
<Wally> jardinss that's your processor
<Wally> Lemme guess, you're on a HP Proliant MicroServer?
<sarnold> the file name is .Xauthority not Xauthority
<jardinss> Meh. right. Poweredge r410
<geekPanther> Yeahm I tried both of them. BUt not found
<geekPanther> Can I manually touch it?
<oerheks> ls -ls
<sarnold> geekPanther: no; it is specially formatted binary data
<geekPanther> Can anyone of you guys termbin the Xauth's content. I will try to touch it and put that in and try that
<oerheks> or ls -la
<jardinss> AH lol -- Matrox MGA G200eW WPCM450
<geekPanther> Oh, Really? Not a file?
<sarnold> jardinss: holy moly I think I had a matrix g200 back around 2000...
<jardinss> sarnold: hey no need to rub it in :P
<sarnold> jardinss: is it a BMC board or similar?
<jardinss> sarnold: No idea - its an old server, Poweredge R410
<npx> So, yeah, another happy customer! 5.4.0-12-lowlatency works great with nvidia drivers and the iwlwifi backport. I don't think I need -lowlatency, my laptop has 12 cores and 24gb of RAM, but I want relentless snappiness and this feels great to use.
<sarnold> jardinss: iirc I had to change the 'HWCursor' in the mga driver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/en/man4/mga.4.html
<sarnold> npx: nice nice
<shachaf> Is there any plan to stop using libgtk3-nocsd in Ubuntu ever for people who don't use GNOME?
<npx> as an aside, the on-demand PRIME profile in nvidia-settings basically just uses intel graphics and lets CUDA apps work. The performance mode is more or less unusable due to artifacts and screen tearing, but intel graphics work great so *shrug*
<shachaf> It's a ridiculous solution to a ridiculous problem. I thought it was a temporary hack but it's been around for years by now.
<shachaf> Maybe people are just OK with having an LD_PRELOAD at all times?
<npx> Do you actually use LD_PRELOAD or does the libgtk3-nocsd thing just satisfy the libgtk3 symbols?
<npx> I use KDE and am totally unfamiliar with this
<geekPanther> I solved it by $startx command
<shachaf> The package sets up LD_PRELOAD automatically.
<geekPanther> Not sure if it will not come again
<shachaf> It replaced a GTK3 function with a wrapper that disables client-side decorations.
<sarnold> shachaf: oh cool, thanks, I hadn't seen this before
<shachaf> It got enabled automatically when I used a non-GNOME window manager.
<Bashing-om> geekPanther: The .Xauthority file will not exist if the GUI has not been started.
<shachaf> I really don't get it. Packagers have access to the source, why not just disable it directly rather than automatically enabling an LD_PRELOAD thing?
<npx> I don't consider LD_PRELOAD a terrible hack, it's just the way symbol resolution works
<shachaf> The package itself describes itself as a hack.
<Bashing-om> geekPanther: What shows now ' echo $XAUTHORITY ' ?
<shachaf> LD_PRELOAD means a bunch of error messages when things get run in a slightly unusual way (for example I have some packages installed via Nix and they print lots of errors about LD_PRELOAD).
<shachaf> And it means many pages of output every time I strace a trivial program.
<shachaf> I mean, this isn't about symbol resolution, it's about disabling a feature. Replacing symbols in a library with different code to disable a feature seems pretty hacky to me.
<npx> What would be better? An alternative build of libgtk3 that disabled client side decorations entirely? Then you'd have binary choice between a system that supported CSD or not. With the LD_PRELOAD approach, you can have both.
<shachaf> Maybe something based on an environment variable that wasn't LD_PRELOAD?
<shachaf> GTK_CSD=1
<npx> so a specific environment variable for a specific library is less hacky than a well known environment variable that has worked for 20+ years? :D
<sarnold> npx: but why should code be injected into ls and head and less and bash and so on..
<shachaf> ...Yes? You have to put in the name of a specific library that knows about your other specific library.
<shachaf> And moreover $GTK_CSD is set anyway by the same thing that stes LD_PRELOAD.
<npx> The LD_PRELOAD won't be relevant to anything that isn't trying to resolve the relevant symbols
<shachaf> The same people are shipping libgtk3 and libgtk3-nocsd. They can just patch the program if they want this.
<shachaf> I don't really care how it's made configurable. It can also be a GTK configuration option, since it has trillions of those anyway.
<npx> so, e.g., ls and head and less and bash won't use libgtk3 at all just like the value of $CC doesn't matter to them
<shachaf> But you're not going to start putting every configuration option in LD_PRELOAD, that's just absurd. My LD_PRELOAD is completely empty other than this one thing.
<npx> I haven't heard their justification for doing it this way but I'd imagine there has been some thought about it... not sure though, first I've heard of this
<jardinss> sarnold: what am I supposed to do with the mga.4 file? is this updated in the bios?
<npx> shachaf, without looking at the code for libgtk3-nocsd I think your approach would be a pretty trivial patch, just call getenv() and check for $GTK_CSD, hack it up bruh
<shachaf> Yep.
<sarnold> jardinss: that's probably the driver that your X11 is using; you'd configure the driver with an xorg.conf configuration snippet
<jardinss> yup yup got it thank you
<jardinss> learning lot of new stuff tonight..
<jardinss> kinda hoping im not wasting my time with this oldhardware but hey..
<sarnold> jardinss: Xorg -configure    may help you get enough of a framework configuration to change that configuration option
<Sven_vB> one of my USB thumbdrives seems to get prone to I/O errors when programs write too much data in too short timespan. is there a way to slow it down?
<jardinss> what a world internet is
<sarnold> Sven_vB: hopefully useful to you https://github.com/lxc/lxd/blob/master/doc/storage.md#io-limits
<Sven_vB> albeit I wonder, because those I/O errors never happen with f3write/f3read, and afaik f3write writes as fast as it can. makes me doubt whether the thumbdrive uses an alternate "storage" method for those.
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks!
<sarnold> Sven_vB: there's also a /sys/block/*/queue/ directory with a LOT of options for controlling disk IO on a device
<sarnold> Sven_vB: there might be something there that you can do to try to slow things down, maybe limit the outstanding queue size, or something similar
<Sven_vB> thanks for that, too!
<TryHard01> Hey all..my apt-get remove libvirt-daemon-system is stuck...any ideas how to get it unstuck?
<TryHard01> Removing libvirt-daemon-system (5.4.0-0ubuntu5) << thats where its been sitting for a while now
<TryHard01> I'm on ubuntu 19.10. Was trying to get KVM running but no luck so I decided to remove it and try something else
<Sven_vB> TryHard01, you could try to find its process id and attach strace
<TryHard01> ok so I'm looking for the process "apt"? not sure what attach strace means sorry...
<Sven_vB> TryHard01, you could also investigate its open file handles via the /proc fs
<Sven_vB> actually before you do that advanced investigation, have you checked syslog and logs from apt/dpkg already?
<TryHard01> Sven_vB, I'm really new to linux so I haven't tried any of that
<Sven_vB> oh ok :)
<TryHard01> Sven_vB, I have a feeling its related to a command I ran following the kvm install article
<TryHard01> Sven_vB, sudo adduser `id -un` libvirt
<Gigabitten> hmm, this is frickin weird. I'm trying to paste or drag an image into Discord. Copying the image to my clipboard works fine, but if I try to drag it over from nautilus the upload fails for some reason. If I use Discord's file browser thing for choosing a file, it doesn't seem to like finding stuff, though it has no trouble traversing directories.
<Gigabitten> Is there some tool that can help me out here, or a setting I can change or something? I could also try testing other contexts where I'm dragging files around to see if those work
<Gigabitten> lemme do that
<Sven_vB> TryHard01, that only adds the sudo-ing user to a user group. worst that could happen is the group cannot be deleted and so it's left over after uninstall.
<TryHard01> dang, I was hoping it changed the directory permissions and botched the install.
<Gigabitten> Yeah, it works to drag it into Firefox
<Sven_vB> Gigabitten, might be about sandboxes, a browser-based app not allowing access to the local file system.
<Gigabitten> weird.
<Bashing-om> TryHard01: Might be of interest tovsee if the package manager is still active - ps -efly | egrep '(dpkg|apt)' .
<Gigabitten> currently there is a workaround which is to just xdg-open it and copy-paste it in, which is fine I guess
<Gigabitten> slightly cumbersome
<Sven_vB> Gigabitten, maybe ImageMagick can copy the image to your clipboard
<Gigabitten> hmm
<TryHard01> Sven_vB, yes that returned about 5 results wtih apt or dpkg
<Gigabitten> how do I do that? I can't seem to find it with a naive search query
<Sven_vB> Gigabitten, if Discord provides a way to upload an image by path (the filename: field of an open dialog might accept a full path), you could also script that via xdotool. the most elegant method would probably sth. like a Discord plugin or Discord bot.
<Sven_vB> Gigabitten, I'll have a look
<npx> alright building a custom -lowlatency kernel with clang just to see if it'll actually work
<Gigabitten> alrighty lol
<Gigabitten> yeah it doesn't seem to provide that
<Gigabitten> I haven't found such a thing, at least
<Gigabitten> gotta afk for <15 mins
<Gigabitten> will respond then
<npx> I genuinely love it that my laptop will rip through kernel builds in like ~8 minutes
<Sven_vB> my search engine doesn't understand me either, but here's a project that makes an image-copier in C#, which would be a rather easy DIY solution in case we can't find an ImageMagick way. C# can be used in Ubuntu via mono. https://www.trishtech.com/2018/05/copy-images-to-clipboard-directly-from-image-files/
<Sven_vB> Gigabitten, I think this is exactly your use case: https://askubuntu.com/questions/759651/how-to-copy-an-image-to-the-clipboard-from-a-file-using-command-line
<frank1e> is anyone here who maybe has the time to guide me through installing wine and winetricks for using the Battle.net Gamelauncher?
<Sven_vB> (spoiler: xclip -selection clipboard -t image/png -i example.png )
<npx> Does anyone else actually use a zfs root? I'm just super into this, it's like I'm in some parallel reality where OpenSolaris won.
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> npx, I want to try, but I'm not cool enough yet. :) maybe I can find time this summer
<oerheks> frank1e, application help on #winehq
<npx> Sven_vB: bruh... zfs root mirrored on my laptop with a 1tb nvme ssd and a 1tb sata ssd
<npx> like the mirror slows it down by 50% or so because the nvme ssd is so fast but I don't even notice it
<frank1e> thx oerheks :) joined
<sarnold> npx: my laptop is currently on zfs root
<npx> I remember using linux 2.0.36 on a 486DX4 with 8MB or RAM and this just blows my mind when I stop to think of it
<sarnold> npx: it's been a mixed pain in the ass; this morning, I couldn't boot because 90% of my datasets didn't mount. /root/ had a handful of /etc/skel/ files in *before* the zfs mount, and I have NO IDEA where they came from. Their presence wedged the /root mount *that* caused the zfs mount unit to skip ALL the other mounts
<sarnold> npx: omg same here. it's SO MUCH NICER than it used to be.
<npx> sarnold: I've had a fairly painless experience so far, I'm thinking of trying a zfs send/recv of the whole system onto a LUKS encrypted volume and requiring a USB stick to boot this thing
<sarnold> npx: the zfs send end of things is indeed where it was pretty nice; install sanoid, install syncoid, and in like thirty minutes I had an awesome backup experience to the big machine in the basement
<npx> hadn't heard of those, I'll check it out, I've been thinking of how to integrate with joyent triton and get a really sick private cloud setup going
<npx> although really it'd be ideal if something like triton existed that just entirely dispensed with illumos, hah
<Sven_vB> what kernel package should I use to optimize for MIDI input on bionic amd64? I vaguely remeber reading something about how the lowlatency kernel would be too aggressive and for just MIDI there was another which would somehow consume less power.
<sarnold> npx: I'd not heard of triton before; a quick skim of the webpage reminds me of a bunch of things: LXD, MAAS, Juju, microk8s
<TryHard01> Ok, I rolled back using Timeshift... everything seems ok still lol. I am not sure how to remove libvirt-daemon-system and don't want to blow anything up
<npx> it's great in many ways but it implements the entire linux system call on top of the Illumos (opensolaris) kernel then lets you run Linux containers inside of Solaris zones and turn an entire datacenter into a big DOCKER_HOST where containers get scheduled across all compute nodes
<npx> at this point I can't really think of any reason not to just do the same thing on Linux itself
<npx> system call table*
<npx> triton is a very influential thing most people haven't heard of, the original home of node.js
<Sven_vB> TryHard01, for such cases where you discover something is hard to uninstall, be aware that it's possible to automate linux installs. it's probably too hard for a beginner, but keep it in mind, because the longer you install stuff manually, the more stuff will not be in your automated receipes. :) I for one feel much more comfortable installing each new Ubuntu version afresh, instead of wondering how much ancient cruft I'd copy or keep
<Sven_vB> that has become useless.
<Sven_vB> and once it's automated, the time spent for installing is based mostly on your disks and network speeds, which nowadays in a lot of places means, shouldn't be much of a problem.
<TryHard01> Sven_vB, I manually installed ubuntu..at least I think I did. I've never installed it on my gaming pc before
<TryHard01> I just followed this pages instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<TryHard01> and can't seem to get it to work or remove it
<Sven_vB> yeah the first install usually needs to be manual, because at that time you don't yet have recipes.
<Sven_vB> if you had them, one of your possibilities would be to just reinstall the entire Ubuntu without the KVM
<TryHard01> yeah I'm writing down each step so I can make a bash script from that...and just whiz through the next install if I have to do it again
<TryHard01> Well its tempting to do that...wasn't too bad to setup once I figured out how to insert the nomodeset flag into grub
<Sven_vB> ic it's about virtualization. is that virtualization currently activated in your BIOS(-like firmware)? might you need to boot with it disabled to remove it?
<TryHard01> yeah I got a brand new rig, my win server is running hyper-v already
<TryHard01> I'm just trying to get away from M$ they're making me nuts
<Wally> Gaming on Linux? *gets popcorn*
<TryHard01> so I wanna ditch dual boot, virtualize windows
<TryHard01> actually Steam is running a bunch of games no problem already I was pretty impressed how well that went
<Sven_vB> hehe was the same for me. a computer died and I'd have had to install and configure a WinXP from scratch. that was when I decided I will only do one more un-automated OS install in my life.
<TryHard01> oh you think its necessary to disable virtualization to remove the packages? hm I will try that
<Wally> I don't think we'll see full DirectX Compatibility in Linux though.
<TryHard01> faster than reinstalling...plus I'm not all that comfortable with installing over an existing dual boot setup
<Sven_vB> Wally, back in my MMO days I was so lucky I had Ubuntu, because my favorite MMO ran so much better in Wine than on native WinXP.
<Wally> macOS, Windows, Linux each do their own thing really.
<Wally> Metal, DirectX, OpenGL.
<TryHard01> well if I'm not back tonight it worked ;) tks for the help Sven_vB
<Wally> then you have variants and versions of OpenGL that aren't compatible without something like gl4es.
<Wally> Yeah nice Sven_vB ;D
<Sven_vB> glad I might have been able to help
<npx> I'm sold on -lowlatency kernels btw, I have a make -j12 kernel build going, a youtube video playing, and 10+ other tabs open... not even a hiccup. Winning.
<Wally> Some games (PUBG) apparently don't like it if you're running in a VM
<Wally> it triggers some ban
<Sven_vB> npx, thanks! I guess I'll just try it then.
<Sven_vB> Wally, probably an attempt to make cheat development harder
<Wally> Yeah no doubt.
<Gigabitten> Sven_vB: thanks, I'll try this later, bit busy rn, this is exactly what I want solved tho
<mustmodify> I have 50 files that start with abc- and I want to remove that bit from the file name.
<mustmodify> I know there's a snort one-line command but I can't think... must be some version of mv right?
<Sven_vB> mustmodify, thunar has a multi-rename feature. there's also a "rename" program. or you could use sed to construct mv commands.
<Wally> or use mv, cut and a loop
<mustmodify> ah, it's rename.
<Sven_vB> or for FN in abc-*; do mv --no-clobber --no-target-directory -- "$FN" "${FN#abc-}"; done
<mustmodify> found it, sorry for any confusion. :)
<Wally> Sven_vB the vulgar linuxer.
<panorain> Wow
<TryHard01> sigh...didn't work, could this be related? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=920574 still stuck trying to remove libvirt-daemon-system
<ubottu> Debian bug 920574 in libvirt-daemon-system "libvirt-daemon-system: conffiles not removed" [Normal,Fixed]
<sarnold> unlikely, that's just left over config files
<TryHard01> dang...nuke and start over huh. Would timeshift work to roll back if I had have taken a snapshot before I installed the packages?
<sarnold> maybe, but might also have had other undesired effects
<TryHard01> hm, is there a way to get a real point in time snapshot of Ubuntu so I can experiment with less catastrophe? lol
<TryHard01> virtualization is good at this...checkpoints no problem
<sarnold> same problem there
<sarnold> you can try the zfs on root option with snapshots, and rolling those back; even though I've got that setup I'm probably not brave enough to actually rollback to try to fix anything
<TryHard01> hm alright. Well I'll get the hang of this eventually. I guess its not going to kill me to have this package messed up...hopefully not anyway
<sarnold> TryHard01: you could either read the prerm and postrm scripts /var/lib/dpkg/info/ for that package, or you could just run the apt-get purge command, and strace whatever script seems to be running forever
<TryHard01> sarnold, looking thru those scripts tks
<npx> s
<lucas-arg> where can i find info about irssi
<Bashing-om> lucas-arg: https://irssi.org/documentation/- for help join the #irssi channel.
<sarnold> once the irssi package is installed there's also a bunch of documentation in /usr/share/doc/irssi/
<sarnold> heh, I wonder if that means success or failure? :)
<TryHard01> I removed it!!
<TryHard01> rebooted into recovery mode ...was a hunch some other service or something was tying it up
<sarnold> woot
<TryHard01> maybe I will live to ...setup a server! :D
<TryHard01> anyways I'm glad this channel exists, its pretty awesome so many people hang around to help the nooblets and the gurus
<Sven_vB> so I multistrap my new bionic with udev pre-installed. does that already take care of creating all important device nodes, or should I hard-configure some devices?
<Sven_vB> is it safe to assume that missing device nodes would lead to easy-to-detect errors, or are there sneaky ones?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: my laptop's got a devtmpsfs mounted on /dev that sure looks entirely dynamic to me
<sarnold> Sven_vB: usually missing device nodes are easy to spot; I've heard that a missing /dev/console can be hard to debug, but that's probably not a big problem in daily life..
<Sven_vB> sarnold, would that mean I can get away even with an entirely empty /dev?
<Sven_vB> hehe yeah
<sarnold> Sven_vB: just so long as you're mounting a devtmpfs there, and letting udev do its thing..
<Sven_vB> for now I'll hope my initrd will magically do that for me.
<Sven_vB> now that I selected to pre-install a kernel, install takes a lot longer. but I guess this time I might end up with an initrd being created.
<Sven_vB> it's a bit of a troll that the "minimal example config" in the debian wiki shows a package list with no kernel in it. made me assume there would have been defaults for such. :)
<Sven_vB> but then, maybe for the original Debian repos, a dependency on some kernel would have been in the essential packages.
<sarnold> minimum might also have been targeted at lxc / lxd / openvz / schroot kinds of things
<Sven_vB> oh right
<sarnold> no need to include a kernel in all your docker instances, for example..
<jardinss> sarnold: weirdest shit. I gave up on the OS and decided I'd switch to ClearOS. During the install same mouse problem! So it's really a driver problem...
<jardinss> bios related?
<jardinss> any os I install always seens to have the same problems
<sarnold> jardinss: *weird*
<sarnold> jardinss: do you actually *need* the mouse?
<sarnold> I hate not knowing what's going on
<sarnold> but if you're just going to be ssh'ing in to the thing, it might not be a big deal
<Wally>  /j #fedora
<Wally> ignore.
<jardinss> hm
<jardinss> hmmm
<Wally> not my fault we're using RHEL / fedora stuff at work :P
<jardinss> I guess that could be a possibility.. ill sleep on that
<Wally> Although considering nobody can answer my question about preseeding via http then I might start telling people to use Fedora instead of Ubuntu :P
<jardinss> thanks for letting me pick your brains :)
<Wally> Oh you're not talking to me ;)
<sarnold> gnight jardinss, have fun :)
<Wally> Night jardinss
<sarnold> Wally: where are you stuck? I've never done preseeding before but loading one from a web server ought to be possible https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed#Loading_the_preseeding_file_from_a_webserver
<Wally> sarnold i'm getting stuck at loading the file via grub. Hang on. This implies i'm doing it wrong
<Wally> great
<Wally> I was going by the Ubuntu documentation of course.
<Wally> Was doing it like a kickstart file would be seeded in.
<Wally> Well at least I have something I can look into tomorrow. Cheers
<sarnold> Wally: good luck :) the preseed stuff feels dangerously underdocumented.. or misunderstood or something similar.
<sarnold> Wally: I'm not sure what exactly :) all I know is I never quite feel like I understand the whole thing from end to end..
<Sven_vB> meh, still no initrd. but at least a vmlinuz and some companion files now.
<Donavan01> how hard is it to use ubuntu or any debian based system for a virtual box host machine?
<Donavan01> or is there a better way on ubuntu
<sarnold> the 'native' way is to use libvirt to manage qemu
<Donavan01> is that the better or easier way or just the statndard
<sarnold> I think it's both easier and better, but feel free to try them both
<sarnold> you can only use one at a time -- when you use qemu, that requires the kvm kernel module; when you use libvirt, it uses a different kernel module published by oracle
<Donavan01> no thats ok im all about better and easier especially in linux land ... my kung fu is not strong
<sarnold> you can only have one loaded at a time; so trying both may mean uninstalling one or the other
<sarnold> try installing virt-manager and poke around and see what you think
<sarnold> libvirt's easier to use to manage multiple VM hosts, but at some point using something "bigger" may work better.. I'm not entirely sure where that cutoff poiunt is
<sarnold> time for me to run, have fun Donavan01
<Donavan01> im going to as soon as I get the machine set up ... I dont have to power run for my server yet and im not sure how well using windows to host ubuntu to host another OS would play
<Donavan01> thanks will do
<dropheaders> is there a way to install ubuntu with console(pty) already enabled? after virt-install installation, I cannot see any output.
<dropheaders> unless I guestmount the disk and add the systemd service
<tomreyn> maybe you have an incompatible graphics driver on the VM configuration. normally, ubuntu would do VGA console output
<tomreyn> which systemd service?
<dropheaders> ln -s /mnt/lib/systemd/system/getty@.service /mnt/etc/systemd/system/getty.target.wants/getty@ttyS0.service
<dropheaders> this command fixes but everytime I spawn a new vm, I have to shut it down and do that symlink
<dropheaders> this is a headless setup
<dropheaders> no vga etc
<tomreyn> so you're referring to a serial console then?
<dropheaders> yes
<dropheaders> sorry, for me console means serial console by default ehhe should have clarified.
<tomreyn> and your ubuntu release is?
<dropheaders> 18.04
<tomreyn> here's an example which i think should work https://wiki.up-community.org/Serial_console#Ubuntu
<tomreyn> it mentions "Upstart" on the bottom but this is really systemd
<dropheaders> thanks. in that case, I have to edit grub after the ubuntu installation is done, right? this is what I do right now: connect via ssh and do virt-install with --console pty,target_type=serial and --extra-args 'console=ttyS0,115200n8 serial' ; ubuntu boots in text mode and I can see output on screen ; when the installation is over, it prompts me to reboot which I do and at this point, " virsh
<dropheaders> console" there is no output on screen. following the wiki that you have provided, I think I have to edit GRUB after it boots up but at that point I don't have any output.
<dropheaders> was looking for something during ubuntu installation :)
<tomreyn> i haven't used virt-install in a long time, and i bet the folks in #ubuntu-server would recommend something else nowadays.
<dropheaders> ok thank you tomreyn! :)
<tomreyn> dropheaders: fwiw, what you pass to the installer kernel command line after --- will be added to the installed systems' /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX (or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?).
<dropheaders> oh.. ok I will experiment something about that
<quarterback> How to change cpu clock to 1.4 ghz manually in ubuntu? Even though I set clock speed to 1.4 ghz, it is at 1.6Ghz because scaling_min_frequency is at 1.6Ghz. Is there a possibility to change Scaling_min_freq at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0
<quarterback> I had seen that I was not using lot of Graphics intensive applications,and my GPU does that pretty well so I was scaling down CPU clock speed to the lowest speed.
<quarterback> It seems the cpu governor sets min speed to 1.6ghz and max to 2.8 ghz on my cpu. It doesn't go beyond the minimum. Interesting thing is that power consumption may be same for cpu running at 1 Ghz or at 1.6 Ghz.
<quarterback> Ubuntu 18.04 with gnome flash back is great.
<wing-py> what's wrong when i cannot sign in github in google-chrome? please, nothing wrong except this.
<mrsideways> can you sign into it with another browser?
<wing-py> oh,i have finished it, thank you very much. it is because i didnot verify my device which is new for my account.
<wing-py> sir,can you recommend a free vpn client for ubuntu?
<wing-py> i installed two-system which includes win10 and ubuntu19.04, but i directly go into ubuntu each time. howerver i have some useful data in win10, do anyone know how to come bake to win10?
<nlpqda> I couldn't find ubuntu desktop for arm. only server distro here I found
<nlpqda> https://ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<nlpqda> any ideas?
<ducasse> nlpqda: not sure if there is one, ask in #ubuntu-arm
<ducasse> wing-py: 19.04 is eol now, you need to upgrade to 19.10
<nlpqda> thanks ducasse
<wing-py> ducasse: what does it mean, i cannot get surport now?
<ducasse> wing-py: that's correct, no support and no security updates
<wing-py> ducasse: oh, do you know what difference between .04 and .10?
<ducasse> wing-py: differences are covered in the release notes
<wing-py> ducasse: thanks, i'll go to see.
<zetheroo> I am a bit confused about the logging for samba. We are using the 'gio mount' command to mount our network SMB shares. If we get problems like the shares not being available where should we be looking for logs?
<zetheroo> /var/log/samba/ seems very sparse https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2YRdcdxpNj/
<zetheroo> or should there be a gvfs log?
<nlpqda> ducasse: I'm not sure if there are any living ones in #ubuntu-arm :))
<Triffid_Hunter> zetheroo: /var/log/samba is for the server, not client mounts. info about those would show up in dmesg if it's using the cifs kernel module
<zetheroo> Triffid_Hunter: ok, will look there. The last time it happened was on the 24th of January ...
<Mr_Pink> I am looking everywhere but I can't figure out why my Ubuntu 18.04 Server VirtualBox setup is stuck on "Filesystem setup" i can't pick do the guided partition stuff on the new drive its dimmed out and i can only pick "CANCEL", if i set format ext4 and mount to /, it still just says it will do that, but i cant go forward.
<Mr_Pink> oh it finally worked in manual. phew.
 * Mr_Pink tips his hat to MibixFox
<nikolam> I have separate power supply that powers AMD 7850 graphics and SSDs and HDs , that does not go to the standby mode, when rest of the system goes in the standby mode. Result is that in some random moment after getting back from the standby, graphics freezes, while mouse cursor is still moving, but not reacting to keyboard/mouse actions, while processes stay active.
<nikolam> Seems like X session or graphics driver, does not like the fact that graphics card didn't go into standby together with the motherboard and at some later moment graphics freezes.
<nikolam> It's some non-standard HP power supply that I am adding to with another ATX psu, that is always-on (with a switch on it)
<interrobangd> why dont work apt-mark hold "grub*"?
<interrobangd> if i to this, grub will be blacklisted, but someday it will removed!!!!!
<interrobangd> apt-mark showhold ->>> EMPTY LIST - WHY
<zen_coder> how can I delete all files with a certain suffix in a certain directory?
<zen_coder> not recursively
<mohnish> hello everyone, I wanted to know what wifi card or usb wifi adapter I should get so that it supports ad-hoc and access point.
<mohnish> I'm running Ubuntu MATE 19.10
<Triffid_Hunter> zen_coder: cd dir; rm *suffix ?
<zen_coder> can I get a list first?
<zen_coder> a find and then delete it?
<geirha> you'll want to use && rather than ; between those commands
<mohnish> zen_coder, ls -la
<Triffid_Hunter> zen_coder: ls -l *suffix in there somewhere :P
<geirha> or just  rm thedir/*suffix
<mohnish> ello everyone, I wanted to know what wifi card or usb wifi adapter I should get so that it supports ad-hoc and access point. I'm running Ubuntu MATE 19.10
<mohnish> *hello
<lotuspsychje> !patience | mohnish
<ubottu> mohnish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mohnish> lotuspsychje, okay
<lotuspsychje> mohnish: start here for ubuntu certified hardware: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<Triffid_Hunter> mohnish: at the same time? avoid intel 3160, it constantly barfs if you have more than one client on its AP while also running another mode in parallel
<mohnish> Triffid_Hunter: okay
<mohnish> And, should I use a usb one or a pci one?
<mohnish> I'd prefer the usb because I have my pci-e port occupied by my graphics card.
<mohnish> I already have a usb wifi adapter, btw, but the driver for it for linux does not support AP and ad-hoc
<Triffid_Hunter> mohnish: I haven't encountered a non-terrible usb-wifi, so I don't have any suggestions on that point
<mohnish> oh, okay, but, do you use one, if yes, which one do you use? Triffid_Hunter
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mohnish Triffid_Hunter
<ubottu> mohnish Triffid_Hunter: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<zetheroo> is there a command which will show how many times a system when into suspend since the last time it was booted?
<jeremy31> mohnish: what driver does it use?
<quarterback> computer locks itself on ubuntu 18.04 when idle and doesn't unlock even after entering correct password. How to fix this?
<mohnish> jeremy31, r8169
<jeremy31> mohnish: that is an ethernet driver
<tomreyn> quarterback: is this gdm / gnome-shell, so the default ubuntu desktop?
<tomreyn> quarterback: is this a fresh installation, when did it start happening?
<mohnish> jeremy31, but I can connect to wifi using my adapter
<quarterback> tomreyn, Yes, gnome flashback is my default desktop
<jeremy31> mohnish: post URL from terminal for>  lsmod | grep cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<quarterback> tomreyn, I am using gnome flashback compiz
<mohnish> jeremy31, I'm not in access to my pc right now
<tomreyn> quarterback: oh flashback, i have little experience with this. anything about it on the logs?
<SimonNL> <tomreyn> https://github.com/Anthony96922/mt7601u-ap is another AP driver, looks better than the other
<quarterback> tomreyn, Which log should I check?
<SimonNL> mohnish, what happend with that suggestion ^^
<mohnish> SimonNL, tried it didn't work
<SimonNL> bah
<quarterback> tomreyn, I didnt have this problem with other gnome 3 weyland
<tomreyn> quarterback: journalctl -b    after you reproduced it
<mohnish> That's why I'm asking for suggestions for a new wifi adapter
<tomreyn> quarterback: so with gnome-shell then, not flashback?
<quarterback> tomreyn, It is with gnome flashback compiz, not shell.
<lotuspsychje> mohnish: thats not really what the scope of the support channel is about
<mohnish> okay, then, bye! I guess
<quarterback> tomreyn, If I lock the screen myself, I am able to unlock.
<tomreyn> quarterback: okay, i hadn't expected it to happen with gnome-shell. well, reproduce, and check those logs, it may hint on something.
<quarterback> tomreyn, Thanks I appreciate your effort.
<quarterback> tomreyn, This seems like the solution? gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen false
<quarterback> I am trying this.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: compare     journalctl --list-boots    to      journalctl -u 'systemd-sleep' | grep -F 'Suspending system'     (untested, you may need to play a little with these patterns)
<tomreyn> quarterback: i wouldn't know, since i don't know what's the cause of the problem, yet
<quarterback> tomreyn, I am new to these things. I will try to figure out as you said.
<raven-14> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Lenovo 730-13IWL, but the installer does not recognize the SSD, and there are not SATA config options in the BIOS. Has anyone managed to install on this hardware?
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: is it an nvme ssd?
<raven-14> @lotuspsychje Absolutely
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: did you try advanced partitioning, see if it shows there?
<raven-14> @lotuspsychje It does not
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: do you dualboot or singleboot? uefi or legacy?
<raven-14> Singleboot on Legacy
<tomreyn> raven-14: latest uefi: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/yoga-series/yoga-730-13iwl/downloads/DS505136
<raven-14> @lotuspsychje Already installed. Still no SATA options sadly
<tomreyn> raven-14: how about when you uefi boot?
<raven-14> You mean booting the install on UEFI could help the SSD show up?
<tomreyn> if the uefi hides it from the OS in BIOS mode, yes
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: if a volunteer suggests something, its to widen your options, you could try
<raven-14> @lotuspsychje Thank you I'll try
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: wich ubuntu version is this you are trying please?
<tomreyn> it's an M.2 PCI-E SSD
<raven-14> @lotuspsychje Installer does not boot in UEFI
<raven-14> @tomreyn Correct
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: but you said, you are booting legacy?
<lotuspsychje> raven-14: what happens with the installer then
<tomreyn> raven-14: (again:) which ubuntu version is it? also, how did you create the installer, did you check the installer media for errors?
<tomreyn> italian, but has lspci (without -n) for this model: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/LenovoYoga730_13IWL
<tomreyn> based on ubuntu 18.10 kernel
<raven-14> @tomreyn Thank you I'll look into it
<tomreyn> raven-14: did you see our questions before you timed out?
<raven-14> @tomreyn Probably not no, I'm sorry. Could you ask them again?
<tomreyn> <lotuspsychje> raven-14: but you said, you are booting legacy? what happens with the installer then?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> raven-14: (again:) which ubuntu version is it? also, how did you create the installer, did you check the installer media for errors?
<tomreyn> !irclogs | raven-14
<ubottu> raven-14: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<[fre]> Hi guys...
<[fre]> I'm facing a little installer-problem on Vmware with the later LTS 18.4.3...
<[fre]> Is there a way to choose another kernel-version in that installer?
<[fre]> Can't get into GRUB to pick something else.
<[fre]> so, every other option you select, I always end up kernel-panicking due to a failed "initramfs unpacking".
<tomreyn> !checksum | [fre]
<ubottu> [fre]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[fre]> Algorithm : MD5
<[fre]> Hash      : C038A031A2B638F8E89D897119F1B7BB
<[fre]> Path      : ...\Downloads\ubuntu-18.04.3-live-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> does it match what's on the gpg signed checksum files then?
<tomreyn> !paste | [fre]
<ubottu> [fre]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[fre]> my apologies. But, yes, it does match. c038a031a2b638f8e89d897119f1b7bb *ubuntu-18.04.3-live-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> look for updates for vmware then, i'd say
<[fre]> Hummm. It's not just a dev-platform. ;)
<tomreyn> so you'll know which patches are missing. are any of those relevant for running ubuntu 18.04.3?
<[fre]> Is there a way to get in GRUB, instead of the installer, or just a way to pick a different kernel?
<tomreyn> the installer comes with exactly one kernel image, which can be booted via grub, and grub can supply kernel parameters during boot.
<[fre]> exactly one. F*beep. ;)
<[fre]> ok, then it's a matter of finding or disabling the right parameter...
<tomreyn> [fre]: actually i was wrong there, the server installer comes with the vanilla and the HWE / LTSE kernel
<tomreyn> you can choose those from grub menu
<[fre]> yeah, ok, saw that. but neither of them works
<tomreyn> right, it's probably an issue with your virtualization
<tomreyn> maybe booting with dis_ucode_ldr can get around it.
<tomreyn> server support would be in #ubuntu-server btw.
<[fre]> (thank you for that!)
<[fre]> what 's the dis_ucode_ldr for?
<tomreyn> disables / omits the early microcode loader code
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> so you'll know which patches are missing. are any of those relevant for running ubuntu 18.04.3?
<[fre]> ha, well... I'm  not the VMWare-admin. ;) SO, not sure if or how to patch it. ;)
<tomreyn> but you can possibly detemrine its version number and access a changelog
<tomreyn> or just talk to admins, say "doesn't work" ;-)
<glick> hi
<glick> anyone around?
<tomreyn> !ask | glick
<ubottu> glick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glick> does anyone here use fish as their shell?
<tomreyn> glick: on manjaro, debian, ubuntu, or something else?
<tomreyn> and if it's on ubuntu, which ubuntu version, and what's not working as expected (no polls on this channel please)?
<glick> i use all three
<glick> debian at work
<glick> manjaro and ubuntu at home
<speeder39_> Good morning
<Kali_Yuga> Hello is it possible to get Vulkan running on an integrated Intel Card? https://i.postimg.cc/MGVycRZx/415.png
<Icypee> Hey can I have some help with wicd?
<Icypee> I installed wicd and I can connect to WiFi networks but when I go to any website it says server not found
<Icypee> Does anyone know how to fix this??
<oerheks> Kali_Yuga, maybe, check this page if your intel GPU is supported? https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005524/graphics-drivers.html
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: Hello!!!! >:)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<Yahav> Heya guys, is there anyway to check whether a ubuntu is under a software raid? df -h only displays one drive
<loonyroon> Is there anyone that is able to help with a network issue that I am having?
<pragmaticenigma> Yahav: Not without knowning what software raid implementation was used. The only way to really know would be when you installed the system
<loonyroon> I just installed the OS today
<Yahav> Is there anyway to verify whether or not the system is under a software raid at all?
<Yahav> its an old ubuntu 14/16
<pragmaticenigma> loonyroon: Welcome to the #ubuntu irc channel. It works best if you ask your full quesion, in one posting, with as much detail as you can provide (including Ubuntu version, hardware information, etc) to help volunteers give you more accurate results.
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | Yahav
<ubottu> Yahav: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<phocean> Hi, why doesn't Ubuntu 19.10 gets updated to Gnome 3.34.2 or 3.34.3 ?
<phocean> there are some interesting bug fixes in these minor versions
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | phocean
<ubottu> phocean: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Yahav> pragmaticenigma, got it, how about the raid thingi though?
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: I'd suggest reading up on Ubuntu 20.04, which is coming out this spring and see if the newer version is being considered for inclusion
<phocean> ubottu, I know but we are not in LTS and we are talking about minor versions with only bug fixes
<ubottu> phocean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, ok, but I was expecting more maintainance updates
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: The LTS is just a designation given to specific releases, to indicate their support level. All releases stay with the version at time of release
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I agree. Anyway, I am disappointed that Gnome in Ubuntu 19.10 gets no more updates. That's my issue with it.
<ioria> phocean, it's already available in eoan-proposed
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: As I just mentioned, release 20.04 is only a few months away, you can ask in #ubuntu+1 or do some research in the proposed release notes for 20.04
<ioria> !info gnome-shell eoan-proposed
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1 (eoan-proposed), package size 685 kB, installed size 3449 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | loonyroon
<ubottu> loonyroon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<phocean> ioria, ok, so it should come? By the way, do you have any feedback working with this repo? Is it usable for a workstation?
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I have some bugs, I would wait at most a few more days, not months
<ioria> phocean, nope... you can install it but you have to cope with the issues
<phocean> ioria, ok, thanks
<ioria> ok
<loonyroon> I am using POP_OS Version 19.10 and I have a NetGear USB Wireless adapter (Model: Nighthawk AC1900) And I was wondering if there was any way to be able to download the required drivers to be able to use the device?
<pragmaticenigma> phocean: The other option, as this is a support channel, is to tell us what bugs you are encountering and perhaps a volunteer here will be able to help you fix them
<pragmaticenigma> loonyroon: POP_OS is supported only by System76. You must contact their support line for assistance
<phocean> pragmaticenigma, I already reported one, for instance: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/2149
<loonyroon> But that would be Ubuntu-based, yes? Wouldn't the process be, fundamentally-speaking, the same?
<pragmaticenigma> loonyroon: no
<loonyroon> That doesn't make much sense? Why not?
<pragmaticenigma> loonyroon: System76 has made significant changes to ensure that their OS works on their platform. The volunteers here do not have access to that documentation, and we are not aware of those changes.
<pragmaticenigma> loonyroon: Also, when you purchased a System76, the price included the support offered by System76... by trying to avoid their support line, you are literally throwing away your money
<loonyroon> I just booted the ISO... I didn't pay them for the system... I built it
<pragmaticenigma> loonyroon: It doesn't matter... There is no support here for POP_OS
<pragmaticenigma> !popos | loonyroon
<ubottu> loonyroon: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<qwertuttyty> armhf is arm 32 bit?
<pragmaticenigma> qwertuttyty: yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> Query: how do I know if currently I am using my gpu or not for display?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did a lshw -c video. It shows me both the graphic cards. Integrated one and nvdia one.
<The_LoudSpeaker> But I don't know what i am using atm.
<ioria> The_LoudSpeaker, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<ioria> The_LoudSpeaker, also xrandr --listproviders
<The_LoudSpeaker> ioria: thanks! glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" worked.
<ioria> ok
<BluesKaj> optimus
<pragmaticenigma> Yahav: I am unable to find any documentation on how to determine if you are using Software RAID
<Kiwis> HI guys, shoudl Ubuntu 18.04 not contain PHP 7.2.5 ?
<Kiwis> I'm still on 7.2.24
<pragmaticenigma> !info php bionic
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Kiwis> doesn't say me much
<lotuspsychje> it shows the version
<Kiwis> yes but is that .60 ?
<pragmaticenigma> Kiwis: No, it is not
<pragmaticenigma> +60 is part of the scheme for indicating precedence from what I recall
<Kiwis> mhh but I need a newwe version of 7.2 and can't go tyo 7.3
<bcx> Hi, i'm trying to provision a preseeded bionic from netboot, can't set account passwd, partitioning & reboot. Any bionic preseed sample anyone ?
<oerheks> 7.2.24 ..? time to run; sudo apt dist-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> Kiwis: on my system, I have 7.2.24 installed
<Kiwis> oerheks nope, doesn't do it
<lenarhoyt> Hi, when autoremoving light-locker it also removes lightdm, unity-greeter, python2.7. it seems weird that these packages are not required elsewhere (running freshly installed xfce on vanilla ubuntu).
<Kiwis> pragmaticenigma yeah too old
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | Kiwis
<ubottu> Kiwis: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lenarhoyt> want to remove light-locker as it crashes constantly
<Kiwis> pragmaticenigma I know but some things are really between the two
<pragmaticenigma> lenarhoyt: light-locker is integrated and required package for lightdm to work.
<pragmaticenigma> lenarhoyt: I am assuming that you must be using the lightdm greeter to log into your machine?
<lotuspsychje> Kiwis: for wich reason do you need 7.3 exactly?
<Kiwis> lotuspsychje I need 7.2.5 at least... some composer packages need it
<lenarhoyt> pragmaticenigma: all I did is install kubuntu and then xfce, so it was still the standard unity greeter, I think
<bynarie> simple question.. any way to view PUBLIC ip from the terminal?
<bynarie> for example, im using ubuntu 18.04 on WSL
<pragmaticenigma> lenarhoyt: You started with you installed Vanilla Ubuntu... Kubuntu is not vanilla Ubuntu... so I thin you need to provide more details on how you installed your system for us to accurately understand what is going on
<tbguest> Hello
<oerheks> !wsl | bynarie
<ubottu> bynarie: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<pragmaticenigma> Kiwis: PHP 7.3 is available in the upcoming release of Ubuntu. Note: You should be using your package manager to install libraries for PHP... they will have the right dependencies for the version of PHP installed on your system
<bynarie> that doesnt help, but thank you anyway
<bynarie> lol
<oerheks> there are tons of examples howto curl your public ip
<pragmaticenigma> bynarie: WSL isn't supported here... and your question is not an Ubuntu support question either.
<Kiwis> pragmaticenigma I know but the couchbase client doesn't work with 7.3
<bynarie> oerheks, thank you.. that IS helpful
<lenarhoyt> pragmaticenigma: I installed vanilla, then apt install'ed kubuntu-desktop and xfce. then I logged into xfce via unity greeter and was greeted with a light-locker crash report. that's all
<bynarie> and im not trying to be a jerk but ubuntu is ubuntu
<lenarhoyt> pragmaticenigma: 19.10 that is
<bynarie> oerheks, i figured it out.. thank you bud
<lenarhoyt> configured everything on gdm3
<tbguest> I've something strange with DNS servers : I can't resolve url. The `/etc/resolv.conf` file seems to be managed by NetworkManager and points to `127.0.0.53` (looks good so far). When I list the DNS server of the current connection with `nmcli device connection wlp3s0 | grep DNS` it shows me IP that contains DNS server that works, i.e. when I do `dig
<tbguest> google.com @IPNMCLI`, I have a valid output (good so far). BUT, when I try to run `dig google.com @127.0.0.53`, a request is sent, but the answer has an error SERVFAIL (https://paste.debian.net/1128051/). Any idea what's wrong, and why NetworkManager's local DNS server is not working?
<pragmaticenigma> bynarie: No, WSL is using a customized Ubuntu as a base, but has been changed significantly to run in the WSL platform. It is not the same as we do not have documentation for those changes. Microsoft and the developer of the Ubuntu App store package has them. That is why there is a dedicated channel for WSL supprt here on freenode
<bynarie> pragmaticenigma, no problem i understand.. sorry i wasnt trying to be a jerk
<bynarie> i got it figured out though thank you
<bynarie> i used dig
<fritzroy15> hello, any idea why rbenv on ubuntu 18.04 sees ruby 2.5.1 as the latest version? it's up to 2.7 now
<BluesKaj> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tatertots> tbguest: what url are you unable to resolve?
<lenarhoyt> why isn't xubuntu on 19.10 yet?
<lotuspsychje> lenarhoyt: https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-19-10-released/
<oerheks> lenarhoyt, maybe you need to update properly? 19.10 is out long time https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-19-10-released/
<lenarhoyt> ah I was confused, 19.10 is not stable yet it seems. it seems ubuntu 19.10 is more stable than xubuntu 19.10?
<lenarhoyt> i had very bad experiences updating xubuntu from 18.03 to 19.10. firefox constantly crashed and the screen flickered. running as virtualbox guest under win 10 that is
<pragmaticenigma> lenarhoyt: Any release can have bugs. That's why this channel exists, to help triage and try to help fix those issues, or direct you to better resource
<pragmaticenigma> lenarhoyt: There is no direct path to upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10... if you didn't first upgrade to 19.04, there would be the problem
<monojamoon|> A question about dual booting Window and Ubuntu
<monojamoon|> hey guys! Got a new laptop today. It has 256GB of SSD and comes in with pre-installed Windows 10.
<monojamoon|> It has a separate M.2 slot which I can use to add another SSD (when I have enough funds) and install Ubuntu on it.
<lenarhoyt> pragmaticenigma: yes, .04, and yes it was multiple updates
<monojamoon|> But in the meantime, I will just go ahead dual boot on the present 256GB SSD. There is going to be a huge space constraint for both the operating systems.
<lenarhoyt> pragmaticenigma: why would "there be my problem"?
<monojamoon|> My concern is that after a month, when I will finally have the funds to buy an SSD (and then after install Ubuntu on it), I would like the original SSD to be restored into its factory state.
<monojamoon|> For that I have created a recovery media (basically a USB flash drive containing the recovery files) and my plan is to simply do a factory reset.
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | monojamoon|
<ubottu> monojamoon|: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<monojamoon|> Will this method remove Ubuntu and GRUB completely and restore the system into its orignal factory state?
<monojamoon|> oh!
<monojamoon|> Sorry!
<monojamoon|> I will keep that in mind
<compdoc> lol
<pragmaticenigma> lenarhoyt: If you went straight from 18.04 to 19.10, there may have been transitional packages needed that weren't installed. However, if you migrated first to 19.04 then to 19.10... that wouldn't be the issue
<pragmaticenigma> monojamoon|: The factory reset disk you made will restore the machine to the state of when you created it. Meaning, yes, it would wipe out your Ubuntu boot information
<monojamoon|> Nice!
<pragmaticenigma> monojamoon|: I will caution, since we don't know what tool you used to make that image/backup nor is it something we can support, you might want to follow up with the maker of the tool to verify that
<monojamoon|> I am really happy to hear that. Otherwise I would have been forced to bear with Windows for 30 days
<monojamoon|> oh! ok pragmaticenigma.
<tbguest> @tater
<tbguest> tatertots any url
<tatertots> tbguest: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<tbguest> yes because when I use my vpn it works as my config file add some DNS domain
<tbguest> But if I stop my VPN then it wont
<tatertots> tbguest: are you unable to browse websites when not connected to VPN?
<tbguest> exactly
<bynarie> yea its a dns problem what vpn are u using
<tbguest> I am using my own VPN
<bynarie> ok what vpn.. what protocol
<tbguest> bynarie but the problem arise when I don't use the VPN
<tbguest> openvpn via tcp
<bynarie> i know
<bynarie> is there any setting in openvpn client to reset dns
<tatertots> he has issue when NOT using VPN....so the vpn is not really important atm
<bynarie> what im saying is with my vpn, a while ago when i was not connected i could not use the network
<bynarie> i had to reset my dns
<tatertots> tbguest: do other computers on the network have this same issue ?
<tbguest> tatertots no it's really my computer
<tatertots> tbguest: are you using a static IP?
<tbguest> bynarie yes the classic resolv-conf
<tbguest> tatertots no or not that I am aware of
<bynarie> tbguest, have u tried flushing dns cache, when not connected?
<tbguest> tatertots long story short, I had a DNS leak so I install DNS crypt and then I was not able to have internet without the vpn so i uninstalled everything but I am not able to retrieve it
<tatertots> tbguest: have you tried adding 8.8.8.8 to your ipv4 configuration as dns?
<tbguest> tatertots so the network I am on is blocking it
<tbguest> But if I connect on my phone then 8.8.8.8 works fine
<tatertots> tbguest: ah...does name resolution work as expected when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<tbguest> I have not tried. I really wanted to understand why the /etc/resolv.conf was not updated correctly with network manager
<tatertots> resolve.conf should contain a message that says something to the effect of "don't bother editing this it will be over written"
<tbguest> Yes it does. But it should also contain the correct DNS server
<tatertots> if you didn't see or notice that i am shocked
<leftyfb> tbguest: nmcli device show|grep -i dn
<leftyfb> tbguest: no, NM does not change /etc/resolv.conf. It uses systemd now.
<tbguest> leftyfb `IP4.DNS[1]:                             132.227.102.6IP4.DNS[2]:                             132.227.102.7IP4.DNS[1]:                             132.227.92.6IP4.DNS[2]:                             132.227.92.7`
<leftyfb> !paste | tbguest
<ubottu> tbguest: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> tbguest: those are your nameservers
<tbguest> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KWGbPqBSyG/
<tatertots> tbguest: try booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB...if it works then it's something that you may have introduced to your installed environment
<leftyfb> you have 4 nameservers configured
<tbguest> This is the output to your command leftyfb
<tatertots> tbguest: and if that proves true..you need to try not to do that
<leftyfb> tatertots: that's not necessary
<tbguest> this is when connected to my VPN
<bynarie> tbguest, are those IP addresses related to the vpn server? i suggest resetting dns like ive been saying
<leftyfb> tbguest: disconnect from VPN and run the command again. That will give you your nameservers
<tbguest> Ok
<tbguest> let me connect here with my phone
<leftyfb> tbguest: unless you have a static ip/dns, then it won't matter much
<leftyfb> tbguest: if everything works when connected to your phone and vpn, why bother connecting to your phone now? That doesn't help us troubleshoot
<leftyfb> tbguest: connect to your network as you normally do. No vpn, no phone. Lets start there
<bynarie> lol
<tbguest> I mean connect on the chat with my phone
<leftyfb> oh, ok. That makes sense
<tbguest> That's super weird
<tbguest> Seems to work now
<tbguest> But i don't know why this is working
<tbguest> There is a newline in /etc/resolv.conf
<tbguest> leftyfb so I did not do anything and now it is updating correctly
<leftyfb> tbguest: ok, then you're good
<leftyfb> tbguest: let us know if you have issues again
<tbguest> leftyfb will do thanks. Though now I have the same issue as long before as my homemade VPN is leaking DNS request.
<leftyfb> tbguest: define "leaking DNS request"
<tbguest> Right. So when I do a standard dns leak test on the internet, I can see where I am connecting from (my university server)
<leftyfb> tbguest: can you be more clear/detailed about what test you are doing?
<oerheks> enable your VPN, and test again?
<tbguest> https://www.dnsleaktest.com
<tbguest> With my vpn of course
<leftyfb> tbguest: you're connected from your university network, to a VPN and querying a public DNS server and it's coming back from your university correct?
<tbguest> Correct
<leftyfb> tbguest: Do you have "Use this connection only for resources on its network" checked in your VPN config?
<tbguest> I don't think so. What is it? I can add this in my openvpn client config ?
<leftyfb> tbguest: This is an openvpn client you're using? Not an openvpn config in network manager?
<tbguest> I just launch is in the terminal. I meant as a client
<tbguest> it*
<leftyfb> tbguest: look through your network manager config for a openvpn profile
<tbguest> So you suggest I add the openvpn profile in the network manager directly?
<leftyfb> tbguest: well, yes, but first see if there's one already. Otherwise, I'm not familiar with how you have a 3rd party openvpn client setup.
<tbguest> Well I just set up the openvpn config file for the server and the client and whenever I want to connect, I just launch it directly with openvpn in a terminal
<tbguest> Let me try to set it up in network manager. Hopefully it's easier to request the DNS server then
<tbguest> leftyfb Many thanks to you. It seems to work now that I was added the openvpn profile direcly in network manager. https://www.dnsleaktest.com does not feature any university DNS. Only Cisco OpenDNS which I assume is what I want
<pragmaticenigma> tbguest: Assuming that is what your provider is "providing" then use, sounds like it is working. You might want to contact the VPN provider to verify what DNS servers they're pushing to your connection
<tbguest> If I am using openvpn on my own VPS, who is my VPN provider?
<pragmaticenigma> tbguest: If you didn't define it... it's what ever is configred for the VPS instance. You'd have to consult their documentation or call their help desk to know what they have setup
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: tbguest is tbguest's VPN provider. He setup his own OpenVPN server.
<leftyfb> tbguest: to answer your question, the DNS provided to you by the OpenVPN server you setup will be the one you configured during it's setup.
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: I'm aware, but we don't know how the VPS was provisioned... which if tbguest didn't setup DNS provider in the OpenVPN server config, would then be inheriting the DNS settings from the VPS server? no?
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I'm assuming (maybe incorrectly) that tbguest setup the OpenVPN server on their own
<tbguest> pragmaticenigma leftyfb I have a VPS server at OVH and run my own VPN their so I assume indeed that this is inheriting the DNS settings there
<duffolonious> how does one actually use preseed for LUKS encrypted LVM partitions - it appears to just be hanging forever doing something in partman (something that doesn't happen during a manual install)?
<pragmaticenigma> duffolonious: not sure that you can automate an install with luks involved... I would think there is a step that is going to prompt for the password to unlock the drive
<duffolonious> so I get prompted for the user password, do that, works fine - then when it gets to partman it just going 100% on CPU and sits there (I let it go over night)
<duffolonious> I think this is before getting a password prompt, because I would expect one
<tbguest> Thanks for your help leftyfb and pragmaticenigma
<tbguest> Bye
<duffolonious> pragmaticenigma: running "ps" in a terminal and I see partman running
<pragmaticenigma> duffolonious: Did you follow this suggestion? https://askubuntu.com/a/482494
<duffolonious> I'll try it
<duffolonious> thanks
<gorby> Hello, how can I use modprobe to load an olderversion of wireless firmware thats located in /lib/firmware?
<gorby> My wireless crashes as per this post -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1182351/19-10-big-issue-with-intel-9260ac-wifi-iwlwifi-brings-system-to-a-halt
<gorby> In the post the person says he loaded an older version of the firmware which I can see in /lib/firmware too, but Im unsure how to load it.
<Sven_vB> what was the boot option again that makes initramfs go to a shell at local-bottom? break=?
<leftyfb> gorby: you don't. Just delete/rename the newer firmware so the older one gets used.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: "/bin/false" will work
<oerheks> i read recently that the backported intel wireless is your solution, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, init=/bin/false?
<gorby> leftyfb / Oerheks - Thanks.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: oh, you made it sound like you were editing the local-bottom scripts directly. No. init=/bin/sh
<gorby> I'll try the package first.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, looks like I was even more unclear. :) I meant a initram rescue shell, but local-top shall have run before I get the rescue shell.
<Sven_vB> also I hope that is early enough that the filesystem root has not yet been changed, is it?
<osse> On the sidebar I have an icon referring to my gmail account. How can I remove it?
<osse> Well, that was easy :P
<Sven_vB> oooh I know, I'll just give a bogus root partition GUID. :D
<Sven_vB> *UUID
<Sven_vB> ??? wat. it finds the root filesystem nonetheless.
<Sven_vB> ??? but made some openbox apps forget their color scheme. probably just coincidence.
<Sven_vB> anyone else having that problem: sabotaging the UUID will only work if you also remove all the bios hints from the GRUB find-fs line, else it fill just fall back to traditional numbered disk lookup.
<Sven_vB> also watch out for set root=???
<gorby> oerheks : Backport iwlwifi seemed to install / build without issue. Should I reboot or will modprobe iwlwifi achieve the same thing?
<Sven_vB> https://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug says it's indeed break=, but break=local-bottom won't work because you cannot specify which way it had been booted (local or network) so it's just break=bottom.
<gorby> sadly it didnt seem to fix the problem - iwlwifi crashed again in about 6 mins.
<compdoc> have you looked at which driver is loading, and if intel has a newer version?
<lotuspsychje> gorby: did you try different kernel versions yet?
<gorby> when I installed backports and apt updated 5.3.0-28-generic installed.
<gorby> Strangely backports seemed to load the same firmware file, I dont know if thats normal.
<gorby> compdoc - no, not yet.
<gorby> I think id like to remove backports and try the older version that ppl said didnt crash first.
<compdoc> gorby, is the modem in an m.2 slot? or what sort is it?
<gorby> compdoc : PCIX
<compdoc> wow
<gorby> PCie sorry.
<compdoc> oh
<gorby> https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/GC-WB1733D-I-rev-10
<compdoc> in the bios, is there a setting for pci-e latency timer? if there is and its set for 64, set it to 32 instead
<lotuspsychje> gorby: assuming you are on 19.10 its kernel  5.3.0.29.33 now
<gorby> compdoc : hmm, ok - the first error that shows up in dmesg after a crash is related to latency
<compdoc> you should also check the modem is seated right, and that the pci-e card is in the slot properly
<gorby> lotuspsychje : No, im running 18.04
<lotuspsychje> gorby: ah youre on hwe kernel?
<gorby> lotuspsychje : Just whats installed from apt upgradeing, yes.
<lotuspsychje> gorby: ok, yes that seems correct then
<gorby> compdoc: "[ 7572.354851] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Error sending SCAN_CFG_CMD: time out after 2000ms." is always the first error after a crash.
<gorby> If I apt remove the backports package and remove the source will it revert to what was there by default?
<gorby> Id rather try these suggestions on what was put there by default rather than the backports module that hasnt worked.
<lotuspsychje> gorby: bug #1848921
<ubottu> bug 1848921 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi firmware crashes intel 9260ac [8086:2526] subsystem [8086:0010]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848921
<compdoc> gorby, that seems to be a known bug
<gorby> Then try the July firmware others have said is stable.
<oerheks> compdoc, i suggested https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<gorby> Oerheks : Just installed it, the same problem is still there.
<gorby> Crashed after about 6 mins of iperf'ing my laptop.
<lotuspsychje> gorby: wich brand is this please?
<lotuspsychje> (laptop)
<compdoc> This is a kernel 5.3 issue as it occurs in both Ubuntu 19.10 and Fedora 31, but not in earlier versions (Ubuntu 19.04 and Fedora 30 respectively).
<gorby> lotspsychje : an old samsunglaptop - but, thats not the one with the problem.
<lotuspsychje> gorby: yeah i like to know the brand of the problem laptop
<gorby> lotuspsychje : The laptop is fine, its just useing GB ethernet.
<gorby> The card in question is this one: https://www.gigabyte.com/uk/Motherboard/GC-WB1733D-I-rev-10
<gorby> In my main PC (An Asus z97 Gamer mobo)
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<gorby> Compdoc Ima try the 34 version firmware, as per this post after removeing the backports stuff.
<compdoc> cool
<RKRohk> Hey guys! I'm new to using ubuntu server headless. I want to create a setup in which, I can put my pc (running ubuntu server) in a corner of my house and use my raspberry pi and laptop to use the desktop / apps on it
<RKRohk> I tried x11 forwarding over ssh but that was incredibly laggy, even over the same network
<RKRohk> I'll be really grateful if anybody could point me in the right direction
<leftyfb> RKRohk: X forwarding is what you're looking for
<leftyfb> RKRohk: why do you need to run GUI apps from your "headless server" on your pi or laptop?
<compdoc> I can run apps from ubuntu using x2go. its an option in the client called Published Applications. Can even run them in Win10
<RKRohk> leftyfb I need to use android studio specifically and my PC makes a lot of noise so, I don't want to keep it in my room.
<compdoc> however, I also have a minimal Mate desktop which has the apps to run
<RKRohk> compdoc are apps over x2go smooth (ofc I get that there would be latency) like, sometimes over x11 forwarding, the android vm used to lag like a lot
<compdoc> I guess there is no x2go client for android though
<RKRohk> the animations were choppy and the experience wasn't great. But the IDE itself was smooth because it didn't need much graphics power
<RKRohk> I don't need x2go for android
<RKRohk> I just need it to run android studio
<Nyle> 1~
<Nyle> er
<Sven_vB> RKRohk, consider what shall happen when your SSH connection breaks for whatever reason. X forwarding may be undesirable in that case.
<RKRohk> It has happened quite a few times. I have lost my progress in those case
<RKRohk> cases*
<RKRohk> But my potato laptop is just too slow for the job.
<Sven_vB> I'd try an X server with VNC as primary display, or a virtual or real display with VNC attached
<RKRohk> Desktop over vnc is pretty slow too
<oerheks> RKRohk, maybe stopping a torrent client helps
<oerheks> else; yeah, vnx/x2go over 100 mbit can be a drag, but workable
<RKRohk> I don't have any torrent client running.
<RKRohk> It certainly is workable, I was just looking at stadia and was thinking to myself that if google can push such frames to me remotely, my desktop should be able to do that too
<plutes> how to correctly report a bug? having never done it, it appears i have to recreate the bug, but this bug randomly disconnects me from the internet, i don't know how to do this.
<lotuspsychje> plutes: before filing the bug, perhaps ask in the channel first, volunteers might know related bugs or solutions
<plutes> so my bug i think is this one! i searched online and appears it can't be recreated ... /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1854]: (EE) client bug: timer event4 tap: offset negative (-18ms)
<lotuspsychje> plutes: can you elaborate details a bit please, ubuntu version, kernel, what happens with gdm3 exactly?
<vfbsilva> guys flash works here but I got no sound, what might be the issue? ubuntu 19.10
<plutes> 19.10 , Linux version 5.3.0-26-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-013) (gcc version 9.2.1 20191008 (Ubuntu 9.2.1-9ubuntu2)) #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 18 05:37:46 UTC 2019
<plutes>  ... i dont know anything about gdm3, i dont use it internationally. if you need any more info, please could provide commands... whats keeps happening is i get disconnected from irc, at random times, as if my system locks up and have to force restart by holding power button
<tomreyn> plutes: some backgroungd on the message you quoted: https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/faqs.html#what-causes-the-timer-offset-negative-warning
<tomreyn> plutes: also this https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/2041
<tomreyn> and bug 1856553 may be related
<ubottu> bug 1856553 in mutter (Ubuntu) "libinput error: client bug: timer event3 debounce short: offset negative (-0ms) (#2041)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856553
<vfbsilva> guys I have no sound in flash
 * tomreyn bbl
<lotuspsychje> vfbsilva: wich browser? wich flash plugin are you using? did you test several flash url's?
<vfbsilva> lotuspsychje: tried chromiun and firefox
<vfbsilva> did try several how do I check nm flash plugin?>
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer | vfbsilva for firefox
<ubottu> vfbsilva for firefox: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 32.0.0.314ubuntu0.19.10.1 (eoan), package size 6 kB, installed size 59 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<plutes> tomreyn, i tried that ubuntu-bug mutter, thanks for that command
<vfbsilva> lotuspsychje: did work thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> welcome vfbsilva
<plutes> do you think my issue could be being caused by using a older low spec laptop and leaving it on 24/7
<lotuspsychje> plutes: did you check the bug link tomreyn provided you? doublecheck if thats similar to your issue?
<Sven_vB> how does the bionic mini iso work? is there a way to pre-configure network settings and SSH keys, then login remotely?
<plutes> lotuspsychje, its similar, but im not seeing anything about being disconnected from network
<ioria> Sven_vB, a bit old, but might work : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: No, there is not... mini.iso is a network client installer, it only has the ability to install locally, not be remote controlled
<lotuspsychje> plutes: ubuntu version, and error/symptons look pretty similar to me
<pragmaticenigma> plutes: It's possible it's two unrealted things coincidentally occuring at the same time
<plutes> lotuspsychje, could i send you my syslog priv?
<pragmaticenigma> what ever is causing the timer offset error, could also causing the network to disconnect
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | plutes
<ubottu> plutes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pragmaticenigma> plutes: The volunteers here would prefer that you use public messaging, you are welcome to edit your syslog before posting to the ubuntu pastebin... If you use the ubuntu pastebin, you can set the expiration of the posting to ensure it is removed in a timely manner
<lotuspsychje> plutes: i think affecting yourself to the bug tomreyn found might be a good idea, might speedup the solving of the bug too
<Sven_vB> pragmaticenigma, thanks!
<ducasse> Sven_vB: iirc cloud-init can do at least some of that
<plutes> will this get it fixed.. ubuntu-bug mutter... im not drunk enough to post my entire syslog on irc
<ioria> plutes, what's the problem , exactly ?
<lotuspsychje> plutes: that command will create a new bug, wich we dont reccomend, as tomreyn already found a related bug for you
<Sven_vB> ducasse, where can I read about that?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: plutes; whats keeps happening is i get disconnected from irc, at random times, as if my system locks up and have to force restart by holding power button
<plutes> Sven_vB, degause?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, thanx
<Sven_vB> ducasse, plutes, I meant where to read about cloud-init. :)
<ducasse> Sven_vB: https://cloud-init.io/ and https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/examples.html
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<ducasse> other than that, try google
<Aavar> I am having issues with gnome-sushi (quick look). I know it worked earlier, but now the spacebar does nothing. It actually crashes nautilus. ANyone know what
<Aavar> I am having issues with gnome-sushi (quick look). I know it worked earlier, but now the spacebar does nothing. It actually crashes nautilus. Anyone know what's up?
<tomreyn> plutes: unless you're certain it's the exact same problem as in the existing ubuntu bug i referred to, please do run    ubuntu-bug mutter    to file a separate bug, then mention the other bug ID on your report (hinting it may be a duplicate). that's because it's always easier to merge existing bug reports than to separate any which turn out to not be related.
<plujon> I'm trying to understand the partitions on a usb thumb drive.
<plujon> I see and /dev/sdd1 /dev/sdd2.  But I don't understand:
<plujon> 1. Why does df -h /dev/sdd1 show Size 16G (Filesystem udev), and sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd1 shows 512 MiB ?
<tomreyn> plujon: /dev/sdd1 is a "block special" file system object on a different file system ("udev", a virtual file system which is a form of a RAM disk), it is effectively just a pointer to the actual first partition on drive sdd. to access the data and file systems on this partition, the file system on the /dev/sdd1 partition needs to be mounted somewhere. when this is done, you can use sf against the mount point where the file system is mounted. df
<tomreyn> only works with file systems, not partitions.
<tomreyn> plujon: fdisk, however, works with partition tables and partitions only (it also mentions file systems but just for the purpose of assigning a specific partition type)
<lotuspsychje> Aavar: any error logs you can trace?
<murthy> Hello everyone
<tomreyn> plujon: roughly spoken:    physical disk    ->    (partition table -> parititions) | raid | lvm | file system pools   ( -> ... )   -> file systems
<murthy> I am trying to build a deb for pulseaudio module bluetooth with aptx and ldac support. I am able to build a deb, but after installation the modules are not detected.
<murthy> It seems I need to set the rpath/runpath, I am a noob
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<murthy> I don't know where to set, whether to set it in cmake files or in debian/rules
<murthy> tomreyn: me?
<tomreyn> murthy: yes, you're looking for development support
<murthy> tomreyn: ok, ty
<plutes> tomreyn, i dont even really know if a bug is a hardware issue, os issue, or someone else causing me an issue. all i know is i keep getting moaned at for disconnecting, when i don't reboot, i keep computer on 24/7.. i don't know how to fix bugs, i look at the times, i get disconnected from irc on syslog, see a load of stuff... all i really want is to stop getting disconnected, its making me paranoid.
<mybit> hi
<murthy> mybit: hi
<tomreyn> plutes: you could try using Xorg instead of xwayland, or a different irc client. and you could file the bug report and see whether more workarounds are suggested there.
<mybit> when is roughly the packaging cutoff for ubuntu 20.04?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | mybit
<ubottu> mybit: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<mybit> ok thanks
<murthy> tomreyn: does pulseaudio come under #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-devel?
<plutes> tomreyn, hexchat or another xorg / weyland
<tomreyn> plutes: is this a statement, or a question? i cannot tell.
<tomreyn> (more context please)
<blb4393> hi, why would minicom send only 0x0D and not 0x0A as the line terminator? No matter what I do ctrl-a-u or ctrl-a-a there's only 0x0D sent. I've checked and the version is 2.7.1 and isn't changing for the next releases
<plutes> tomreyn, i have also been using irssi, along side hexchat. but i get disconnected at same time.
<tomreyn> murthy: #ubuntu-app-devel is ábout software developed by the greater community, #ubuntu-devel is about software which is part of ubuntu
<plutes> tomreyn, how do you remove weyland and use xorg
<murthy> ok
<murthy> plutes: wayland
<tomreyn> plutes: whether you use xorg or wayland is what you choose when logging in. use the small cog icon to choose your session.
<plutes> murthy, im chatting to tomreyn
<murthy> plutes: still wayland
<plutes> tomreyn, thanks, this is hexchat loggin? so hexchat causing network to crash!
<plutes> murthy, dyslexic
<murthy> plutes: sorry
<plutes> murthy, no worries, im still good looking
<murthy> :)
<tomreyn> murthy: heychat is an irc client. wayland and xorg are graphics servers, a component of your graphical desktop.
<tomreyn> *hexchat
<ducasse> plutes: can you pastebin some of these disconnects from your syslog?
<tomreyn> murthy: err sorry this wasnt for you
<tomreyn> plutes: hexchat is an irc client. wayland and xorg are graphics servers, a component of your graphical desktop.
<murthy> tomreyn: np
<plutes> tomreyn, im sure its a hardware issue at its main cause, ive had this laptop apart so many times, i got some carboard pinning my network card in place as i lost the little screw. could it be that my old tip tap is at its end of life?
<plutes> ducasse, i could do, ive been saving them to html docs, so syslog goes back a bit.
<tomreyn> plutes: could be, could be not, could be but not be related to what you see. my crystal ball is out of order and we have been given no more than a single line of logs.
<jrgilman> hey there, on 19.10, trying to update my initramfs but I'm getting: http://vpaste.net/p5Kbh
<jrgilman> my understanding is I need to create a /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume file with an entry that remaps to a new UUID for the swap part
<jrgilman> ?
<sarnold> jrgilman: do you *need* to do anything?
<sarnold> jrgilman: does it currently work?
<jrgilman> need to disable nouveau
<tomreyn> jrgilman: "I:" stands for "information(al):" there, it's not a warning, not an error.
<jrgilman> okay
<tomreyn> jrgilman: how is "need to disable nouveau" related to this?
<tomreyn> i.e. did you have more questions about it?
<jrgilman> added blacklisting of it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jrgilman> eh, just having issues with getting the nvidia driver working and was following their instructions
<jrgilman> Tried doing it via the additional drivers GUI, and it says all is bueno, but nvidia-smi disagrees
<tomreyn> i'm not sure that blacklisting nouveau is a requirement for enabling nvidia drivers. if it is, i'm sure the "nvidia*" packages ubuntu provides will take care of it.
<jrgilman> it's not, I'm just moving down the "Common Problems" section
<Nyle> It's not.
<plutes> tomreyn, bit above is last night when cursor locked up, below section is today, appears totally diff. the php cron job, appears empty compared to my server crontab .. https://bpaste.net/X7EQ
<jrgilman> https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/435.21/README/commonproblems.html#nouveau
<tomreyn> jrgilman: maybe start by discussing what does not work as expected,
<ncuxo> Hello everybody
<ncuxo> if I install 18.04 LTS do I have to reinstall for the next release 20.04 when it comes out or I could update with apt dist-upgrade?
<ncuxo> because with apt dist-upgrade I've upgraded my 19.04 to 19.10 I'm not sure if it is the same for the LTS versions
<jrgilman> none of the nvidia utilities are finding a driver
<jrgilman> although i guess lsmod | grep nvidia returns one
<quarterback> compiz and gnome-flashback are great together. I strongly recommend these for anybody using ubuntu or debian.
<tomreyn> plutes: so are you using wayland or xorg? which ubuntu release is this, which xorg version, which kernel version, which graphics driver?
<kinghat> as an app dev would it be wrong to store an app binary somewhere in the users home dir?
<rfm> ncuxo, yes there will be an upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 (LTS to LTS.)  it's do-release-upgrade not dist-upgrade.  when 20.04 is out read the release notes for instructions in case there's something special
<ncuxo> oh okay :) thx
<plutes> tomreyn, can you give me a command with that list please. i don't internationally use either.
<rfm> ncuxo, note usually for LTS->LTS upgrades it's not offered by update-manager until the first point release is out (20.04.1) which will be July or so
<plutes> 19.10
<tomreyn> plutes: the log you posted shows the libinput related bug you discussed here initially, and your wireless connection failing. it doesn't immediately hint on these events being connected. unless your computer freezes for some seconds when this happens i would not expect it to be related.
<plutes> how do i find graphics info, kernal list?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: what's relevant is Xorg / Wayland logging which driver is being used, as well as the renderer reported by glxinfo -B
<tomreyn> plutes: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> plutes: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<plutes> 0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display [8086:0f31] (rev 0e)
<plutes> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display [17aa:3905]
<plutes> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<plutes> 	Kernel modules: i915
<tomreyn> !paste | plutes
<ubottu> plutes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plutes> i don't trust netcat, as ive not learnt how to use it myself, i don't know termnin, i dont know what port 9999 does
<sarnold> plutes: it's just like using pastebinit but with tools you already have installed: https://termbin.com/
<plutes> sarnold, all i know nc can run commands on two clients.
<tomreyn> plutes: netcat basically just sets up a tcp connection to the termbin.com server at port 9999 and posts anything the previous commands output to it. the server at the other end would then return a http address which is where what was posted can be accessed. see their website for details, or try: echo 'Hello World' | nc termbin.com 9999
<jrgilman> tomreyn: where would the Xorg log for that be
<jrgilman> ah
<tomreyn> jrgilman: in the end it all goes into systemd-journal
<plutes> tomreyn, another day learning nc maybe, is that the kernel info, graphic info you needed
<tomreyn> (use journalctl)
<tomreyn> plutes: we have since learnt that you run ubuntu 19.10 with intel integrated graphics. we don't know whether you're using the default kernel, Xorg or Wayland, and which version of it.
<tomreyn> or whether you're botting with custom kernel parameters, or whether you have any other possibly relevant customizations in place.
<plutes> if it was private i would, i could sniff this stuff all day long if i wanted as well. i think im gonna just go back to using a mac
<plutes> 1207 people, percentage of blackhats im guessing high. considering i have a server i pay for, etc etc. just not worth it. im dyslexic not stupid
<sarnold> plutes: if you want private support can you can get that too https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<tomreyn> it's even cheaper than a mac
<plutes> ive got enough mysql books, i need not worry about being moaned at by its channel admin.. would you lot really trust posting all your logs on irc. thanks for your help.
<sarnold> plutes: my laptop https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K88St2Sncj/
<sarnold> plutes: my big rig in the basement http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YGZmxP489p/
<plutes> sarnold, i think you know 100% how to secure yours
<ducasse> plutes: people post their logs all day long here without problems, usually little sensitive info there
<pragmaticenigma> plutes: many, many people post their logs ... and the benefit of https://paste.ubuntu.com is that it is not indexed by search engines, and you can set the expiration date... so even though you paste the link here (which is logged publically) the link would be dead after the expriation.
<tomreyn> there's not reall ymuch private information that goes into these logs, too. the worst is probably system usernames, ip addresses, mac addresses
<tomreyn> the problem with your wireless connection dropping is likely bluetooth coexistence or crowded wireless channels
<jrgilman> tomreyn: tried doing a clean install of the nvidia-435 driver from additional drivers and had a hang after itfinished some kind of ext4 metadata cleanuup
<AngelKde> in the end they are just just logs
<tomreyn> jrgilman: i don't see how these events are related. wanna show some logs?
<plutes> i previously went without food to pay for that server, its alright you lot already know how to code, set up firewall's. youtube full on how to exploit all of them things. im seeing my bssid, rooter mac address, etc..  i already lost pictures of my daughter when she was a baby because some 1 had to break my system and swapped the password thinking it was funny
<jrgilman> I don't believe they are, I'm just not sure what is after that part of boot
<jrgilman> Let me find them
<ioria> jrgilman, how old are the sata cables ?
<plutes> thanks for you help though, i do appreciate it.
<jrgilman> it's nvme, ioria it's unlikely to be that, that's just the last thing that completes properly
<jrgilman> trying to look through dmesg one mine
<ioria> jrgilman, ok
<plutes> tomreyn, please give me the commands, ive done journalctl looks nothing like what they shared
<tomreyn> plutes: i already did, just remove the     | nc termbin.com 9999     trailing part if you don't want this to be posted automatically
<tomreyn> !irclogs | plutes
<ubottu> plutes: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<plutes> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> plutes, maybe in terminal, not here
<plutes> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/3cn3m
<tomreyn> plutes: right, thanks, that's the output of the first series of commands i provided, which you previously posted to this channel. the second series of commands has the missing info.
<plutes> https://termbin.com/pocl
<plutes>  journal
<plutes> tomreyn, system?
<tomreyn> plutes: what do you mean?
<plutes> what else should i type?
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> but you effectively posted much of this info in less accessible ways just now
<tomreyn> actually no you didn't, those are very old logs
<plutes> https://termbin.com/q4aa
<tomreyn> if you want to post a current system log, use:    journalctl -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> if you want to post a current system log, use:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ the latter, typo fixed
<tomreyn> ok, you'Re actually on xorg, not wayland
<plujon> tomreyn: Thanks; I'm still a little confused.  I guess I don't understand what /dev/sdd1 actually is.
<plujon> http://ix.io/28AU # fdisk output
<tomreyn> plujon: sdd1 is the fourth (sda, sdb, sdc, sdd) hard disks' first (1) partition.
<plutes> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> plutes: into your terminal
<plujon> tomreyn: Right.  I don't understand why it is on the disk at all.
<plujon> I've seen several thumb drives with 2 partitions, and I have never understood why there are 2 rather than 1.
<plutes> https://termbin.com/zb9os
<oerheks> i think that is an EFI partition, as you formatted to GPT
<tomreyn> plujon: it's a GPT partition table (not the old MBR one)
<oerheks> * reserved
<plujon> oerheks: Ah, that sounds promising...
<plujon> An EFI partition would be if the drive had a bootable system on the other partition, right?
<tomreyn> plutes: looking, this can take some 10 minutes to complete.
<plujon> That would be its reason de etre...?
<plutes> tomreyn, thanks for your time
<plujon> I'm trying to create an exfat partition that I can use on Windows, Linux, and macOS.  I only today realized Windows couldn't read the drive.  I think I need to add the msftdata flag to the (gpt? second partition?)
<oerheks> there are exfat utils, but please make an exfat thingy under windows
<plujon> oerheks: sudo fdisk /dev/sdd t 2 11 w # done :-)
<plujon> oerheks: https://matthew.komputerwiz.net/2015/12/13/formatting-universal-drive.html claims Linux is the only OS that succesfully creates a USB usable by the 3.  I don't know if it's true.
<plujon> (sounds kind of dubious, but the page has high google rank)
<jrgilman> tomreyn: sorry stepped away to eat lunch
<jrgilman> i've got a dmesg from a broken boot
<jrgilman> https://hastebin.com/zuwecegupe
<jrgilman> tomreyn: ^
<Rootdet> Hello Everyone
<Rootdet> Is there an online demo of Landscape by chance?
<Nyle> I don't know what is 'Landscape' if a proper noun.
<tomreyn> plutes: latest bios for this Lenovo G50-30 is A7CN48WW (2015/08/03), you have A7CN44WW (10/21/2014). download and partial changelog at https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/lenovo-g-series-laptops/g50-30-notebook-lenovo/80g0/downloads/DS100921
<Nyle> I know what landscape is.
<Rootdet> Ubuntu's Central management platform, often bundled with Ubuntu Advantage
<ducasse> Rootdet: landscape is a commercial canonical offering, not supported here
<tomreyn> plutes: i'm not sure you strictly need it, though, and you'd probably need windows to install it. /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.confhas invalid configurations (search the log you posted for this filename for details)
<tomreyn> plutes: your kernel is a bit behind, update and reboot soon.
<jrgilman> Rootdet: https://landscape.canonical.com/try-landscape
<plutes> tomreyn, thanks, is that all? ive posted a lot of logs, im not sure what i have to do with the no mac
<plutes> tomreyn, edit the match-device=driver ?
<tomreyn> plutes: i'm still reading, but haven't found anything serious, yet. overall, runnign a web development environment and virusscanner on this system (slow CPU, not a lot of RAM) will certainly impact its usability as a desktop / laptop computer.
<tomreyn> you do have an awful lot of these: "xdg-desktop-por[tal]: Failed to get application states: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.Failed: Could not get window list: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: App introspection not allowed", but i thinkt hat's just a bug in ubuntu 19.10 in general.
<tomreyn> plutes: i don't knwo what you are referring to by saying "edit the match-device=driver ?"
<plutes> tomreyn, tomreyn> plutes: i'm not sure you strictly need it, though, and you'd probably need windows to install it. /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.confhas invalid configurations (search the log you posted for this filename for details)
<tomreyn> See also https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/1.14.1/touchpad-jumping-cursors.html for details on these "gdm-x-session[..]: (EE) event4  - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: kernel bug: Touch jump detected and discarded." errors
<tomreyn> plutes: the erro message referencing /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.conf states "unknown key 'wifi.cloned-mac-address' in section [device-mac-addr-change-wifi] of file '/usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.conf'", it does not mention "match-device=driver"
<plutes> tomreyn, it does if you nano it open
<tomreyn> i don't think i have access to this system
<plutes> tomreyn, i thought i had to add the mac addree
<plutes> tomreyn, so inside it says, wifi.cloned-mac-address=preserve
<tomreyn> what this message basically says is that the version of network manager (a network device configuration / management framework) you are running has read it configuration file at /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.conf and, in section "[device-mac-addr-change-wifi]", found a configuration "wifi.cloned-mac-address" it does not understand. it's probably best to just remove this configuration.
<plutes> remove or edit =*
<tomreyn> "remove"
<tomreyn> you can comment it out if you prefer
<plutes> # be alright
<jrgilman> tomreyn: got nvidia working
<tomreyn> jrgilman: good. sorry i couldn't look into it yet
<jrgilman> instead of using the Software Updates > Additional Drivers I did sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435
<jrgilman> no idea why the GUI didn't work
<jrgilman> all good
<plutes> jrgilman, sorry, his proven ubuntu community is better than apple support, his good hur
<jrgilman> huh
<jrgilman> I'm not sure I understood that
<plutes> jrgilman, sorry for keeping him busy, his been helping me
<jrgilman> ah, you're fine, he's here to help
<jrgilman> well at least he does help
<jrgilman> not sure if he's here for it :)
<tomreyn> we're mostly volunteers here, i am.
<plutes> tomreyn, thank you, play crypto duckhunt?
<plutes> .balances
<tomreyn> you're welcome, and i odn't play this (but let's focus on ubuntu support only on *this* channel - we have others such as #ubuntu-offtopic)
<oerheks> as a user, you best don't edit files in /usr/lib/. Instead, place the file in /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d, and overwrite the setting.
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1099398/correct-way-to-apply-wifi-mac-address-randomization
<plutes> oerheks, i just sudo nano /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d and add a comment to that line. fingers crossed
<tomreyn> thanks oerheks, i totally missed this was /usr/lib and not /etc
<plutes> correction sudo nano /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/no-mac-addr-change.conf
<tomreyn> this file is actually part of wpasupplicant on 19.10: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/wpasupplicant/filelist
<tomreyn> so i guess this is a bug in ubuntu
<tomreyn> namely bug 1826639
<ubottu> bug 1826639 in wpa (Ubuntu) "wpasupplicant: unknown keys in no-mac-addr-change.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826639
<plutes> tomreyn, is that whats been causing all the network shut downs
<tomreyn> plutes: no, most likely not.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> the problem with your wireless connection dropping is likely bluetooth coexistence or crowded wireless channels
<plutes> tomreyn, my bluetooth is off, i never use it
<tomreyn> jrgilman: fwiw, your bios version is behind, but lenovo haven't pushed the latest two versions to fwupd.org, yet, so you can't have them automatically installed on ubuntu (you can manually, though).
<plutes> only me andmy phone on the network
<tomreyn> plutes: but the wireless channel it's using can still be crowded by other peoples' devices
<plutes> tomreyn, so if i change my channel to something not being used, this should resolve it?
<tomreyn> jrgilman: you have v1.22 (N27HT16W), fwupd.org has 1.21 (N27ET35W) https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devices/com.lenovo.ThinkPadN27ET.firmware and lenovo support has 1.24 (N27UL16W) https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-p-series-laptops/thinkpad-p52s-type-20lb-20lc/downloads/DS502394
<jrgilman> oh nice
<jrgilman> I'll do this ASAP
<jrgilman> appreciate it
<Aavar> I am having issues with gnome-sushi (quick look). I know it worked earlier, but now the spacebar does nothing. It actually crashes nautilus. Anyone know what's up?
<tomreyn> plutes: if you can identify a less busy channel this can improve stability of your wireless LAN connection. if both your access point and wireless chipset on your computer support 5 Ghz you'll best switch to that
<oerheks> sometimes a restart of the router fixes strange connection issues
<plutes> tomreyn, tomreyn thanks, yeah wifite is avalable as standard ubuntu tool
<plutes> is there a easy / quicker way to log this hexchat screen to a txt document for later reading?
<oerheks> logs are stored, every hour
<oerheks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<plutes> |logs
<plutes> !logs
<oerheks> same factoid is limited to 1x min
<oerheks> grinn
<sarnold> plutes: check in ~/.config/hexchat/logs you may already have logs
<oerheks> i think that is not enabled, standard
<plutes> this is the place i been over looking, you guys are amazing
<oerheks> i love the url grabber
<tomreyn> "wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-BEACON-LOSS" is the first event logged when you get disconnected. which basically just means the wireless detected that it is  no longer connected to the access point.
<plutes> sarnold, :>)
<plutes> tomreyn, so im gonna have to sort out the channel
<tomreyn> the access point is an ARRIS, it probbaly has logs, too, which you could correltate to ubuntu's based on the timestamps given
<tomreyn> sorry about the typos, but i assume it's still readable.
<Voziv> I've noticed my DNS queries slow down noticably over the day. For example resolving ubuntu.com for the first time took a few seconds. "dig ubuntu.com  0.00s user 0.00s system 0% cpu 5.033 total". If I reboot it goes back to resolving near instantly
<plutes> tomreyn, last night when cursor got stuck, i had loads of firfox windows open, but there was a warning i wrote down which also may be the cause. script:chrome://global/content/elements/notificationbox.js:51
<Voziv> I do have "dns=dnsmasq" in my NetworkManager.conf (Ubuntu  19.10) as I use it to redirect *.test domains back to my machine, not sure if that would be related at all
<sarnold> Voziv: maybe systemd-resolve --status gets you a starting point
<plutes> tomreyn, can i access them logs, from my ubuntu terminal, or via 192.*.*.*
<sarnold> Voziv: you can query individual servers with dig as well, dig ubuntu.com dig ubuntu.com @127.0.0.53   or dig ubuntu.com @127.0.0.1  or dig ubuntu.com @9.9.9.9  etc -- check all the resolvers that you're configured to use
<tomreyn> plutes: probably a web interface on your router at 192.168.0.1
<jrgilman> updated tomreyn thanks :)
<tomreyn> jrgilman: you're welcome.
<jrgilman> do you just know that off the top of your head or do you always check stuff like that haha
<tomreyn> plutes: the firefox error message you noted down there does not really help, i'm afraid. but "lots of firefox windows open" is probably incompatible with the amount of memory (3.6G RAM for Linux and all applications and services) you have.
<Kireji> I just found my ubuntu instance using curl to access motd, and reporting in the user agent string the distribution,details of the hardware platform and cpu and the current uptime.
<Kireji> not happy :(
<tomreyn> jrgilman: :) i checked it for you.
<jrgilman> thanks :)
<Kireji> that's an egregious privacy violation, one that I never consented to
<plutes> tomreyn, thanks for your time, you have been great help.. yeah i need a new laptop, probably pushed it way to much... still working so ubuntus alright
<tomreyn> Kireji: exact CPU and uptime in user agent?
<Voziv> Hmm, external dns (router and internet) seem to respond instantly, but 127.0.1.1 takes forever
<tomreyn> Kireji: generally, #ubuntu-discuss is better for this topic
<Kireji> yup
<tomreyn> plutes: you're welcome
<Kireji> IT EVEN LISTED THE CURRENT KERNEL VERSION
<tomreyn> Kireji: since this is not a support topic, if you're happy to share the http request you caught there on #ubuntu-discuss, i'd be interested (possibly after redaction).
<plutes> sarnold, omg ive got every log there is to have
<Kireji> https://www.pastiebin.com/5e30ac25cc099
<Voziv> Looks like it's dnsmasq being slow I suppose. Is there a better option to be able to redirect TLD's/wildcard domains to use a different DNS server?
<Sven_vB> in an all-defaults bionic live session, (how) can I change the Gnome keyboard layout via CLI?
<Sven_vB> found it
<Aavar> I am having issues with gnome-sushi (quick look). I know it worked earlier, but now the spacebar does nothing. It actually crashes nautilus. Anyone know what's up?
<oerheks> Aavar, there seem to be some issues https://askubuntu.com/questions/1157479/using-sushi-on-ubuntu-19-04
<oerheks> not sure what ubuntu version/sushi version you are on ..
<gurkan-baerbar> Hi. I recently changed Linux distro to Ubuntu but wasnt aware of the automatic updates. I always use rkhunter before I manually update and today I got a warning in /usr/bin/chattr and /usr/bin/lsattr. Does anyone know if there has been updates on "chattr" and "lsattr" recently? Both files are dated 22 jan 15:40:45 on both
<oerheks> 	e2fsprogs perhaps?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=chattr
<oerheks> 22 jan http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/e2fsprogs/e2fsprogs_1.44.1-1ubuntu1.3/changelog
<oerheks> so it is a false positive.
<Aavar> oerheks: Thank you. Actually, a reboot did the trick for some reason. I think I tried that before, but... Thank you anyway :)
<gorby> Yo oerheks / compdoc - I think useing the intel firmware sorted my wireless problem out. Cheers for the help/.
<gorby> Iperf ran w/o probs for an hour, and DLNA streaming no longer crashes the driver either \o/
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> have fun!
<jeremy31> gorby: needed firmware that wasn't already there?
<gorby> Its weird, the version looks the same as one I tried that was already in lib/firmware.
<gorby> But, this one seems to work.
<gorby> Could be something i did in the bios as well.
<gorby> Couldnt find a pciE latency setting but I turned one of the slots down to gen 1
<jeremy31> gorby: if it happens again see if power management is on in iwconfig results
<gorby> I disabled that in settings.
<gorby> but, it doesnt work in the config file.
<gorby> Have to do it manually with iwconfig
<jeremy31> gorby: check>  cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<gorby> Read something about the firmware overwriteing it.
<gorby> ty.
<jeremy31> If that shows a 3 Network Manager can enable power management or at least try
<gurkan-baerbar> @oerheks : Thank you for the links! Both chattr and lsattr shows up under e2fsprogs. As you said, false positive then :)
<gorby> Jeremy31: yeah its at 3.
<jeremy31> gorby: If it causes problems, run>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<gorby> iwlwifi.conf has options iwlwifi power_save=0 but it doesnt do anything.
<gorby> Cheers man.
<jeremy31> gorby enjoy
<gurkan-baerbar> oerheks: Thank you for the links! Both chattr and lsattr shows up under e2fsprogs. As you said, false positive then :)
<Greg> anywhere I can get someone to backport a package to trusty for me? I tried asking in #ubuntu-packaging but its been completely dead for 3 days now
<tomreyn> so, just like trusty?
<Greg> its for travis-ci
<Greg> I don't use ubuntu
<tomreyn> then you seem to be on the wrong channel
<tomreyn> *asking
<Greg> travis-ci uses ubuntu trusty
<jeremy31> Greg trusty is unsupported now
<tomreyn> /join #travis-ci
<tomreyn> actually just #travis
<Greg> and I need a package backported. It should be relatively easy as I dont think there are any deps
<Greg> I've asked about this before and theyve told me to take it w/ ubuntu ppls
<tomreyn> there's commercial support for EOL releases you could try - maybe that's what they meant: https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-desktop
<mrsideways> which file to I set vm.swappiness so it persists over reboots?
<Greg> I just need someone running ubuntu familar w/ the ppa process to run w/e the command is to push a package to a ppa for trusty
<tomreyn> mrsideways: somewhere in  /etc/sysctl.d/
<oerheks> Greg, no way one would do that for EOL releases, build it yourself?
<Greg> oerheks, the ppa thing builds it
<mrsideways> thankyou tomreyn
<tomreyn> Greg: package backport requests are not in scope of this support channel, especially not for EOL releases.
<oerheks> good luck.
<Greg> I wish yall didnt have releases at all then I wouldnt have this issue :P
<mrsideways> so tomreyn can I edit this 99-sysctl.cfg file by adding "vm.swappiness=0" to an empty line?
<tomreyn> mrsideways: yes, or you could create a new one, which may be better, e.g. /etc/sysctl.d/20-swap.conf
<mrsideways> tomreyn, would it be loaded automatically or do I need to add it to a list of files to be loaded?
<tomreyn> mrsideways: theres a file in this directory which wants oyu to read it
<oerheks> Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS , ESM paid support April 2022
<oerheks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<mrsideways> thank you tomreyn I think I have the info I need now:D
<tomreyn> mrsideways: so may suggestion was actually not good, better name the file /etc/sysctl.d/60-swap.conf
<mrsideways> okay, thank you very much then!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<sarnold> plutes: log ALL the things!
<tripelb> Oh i  so frustrated. On a usb 18.04 cant see my wifi signal. I want to log into cinnamint but I dont know if I even made any users. So I popped in an ubuntu usb and It says home is empty. Now what? I am using a usb kb because the built-in one has dead keys. And for some reason ot soea not see MY wifi signal.
<tripelb> If I am using ui to look at a volume, how can I find out what knond of linux is on that volume?
<tripelb> Using a GUI
<compdoc> the volume has an OS installed on it?
<compdoc> or do you mean how the volume is formatted?
<sarnold> look for /etc/*release* in the volume, that might tell you what's on it
#ubuntu 2020-01-29
<oerheks> hmm cinnamint
<kingx> hi all, running ubuntu 19.10. I keep seeing an update for "Freedesktop Platform 18.08.39" and clicking "Update All" will show "Installing" but at the next boot or so the update shows as available again.
<leftyfb> kingx: got a screenshot of this update message?
<kingx> https://imgur.com/a/LJM6QZq
<leftyfb> kingx: please paste the resulting link from this: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt-get -s upgrade)
<kingx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kX4zFQd26K/
<kingx> thank you for taking a look
<leftyfb> kingx: I feel like something was left out at the bottom, no?
<oerheks> flatpak update?
<kingx> no, that "Reading package lists..." was the last line
<leftyfb> kingx: sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<kingx> no packages updated. last line -> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<leftyfb> kingx: looks like there's no updates
<leftyfb> kingx: can you see if you can reproduce the message?
<oerheks> if these flatpak updates fail, you want to add the basic sources
<leftyfb> oerheks: who said anything about flatpak?
<kingx> the freedesktop platform update is always there under "updates"
<kingx> clicking update briefly changes to "installing" and then goes back to showing as "update"
<leftyfb> kingx: it shows it right now?
<oerheks> that package is a flatpak thingy
<kingx> yeh
<kingx> https://imgur.com/a/lx8PFSS
<kingx> shows like this now
<oerheks> hit the green button, update all?
<oerheks> not sure that is a button
<kingx> yeh, it doesn't really do anything. It will briefly change to installing and then goes back to showing as update available
<kingx> no big deal, just a minor annoyance. I'll do a fresh install once 20.04 goes stable
<leftyfb> kingx: do you have anything installed via flatpak?
<tomreyn> i had the same (i think) issue on 18.04.3 until i switched to flatpak from ppa:alexlarsson/flatpak
<kingx> yeh, bunch of stuff, chromium, calibre, retroarch
<tomreyn> you could also uninstall gnome-software-plugin-flatpak and live without the GUI update prompts, just working with the flatpak CLI
<Mibix> Do you guys know how I could set something up so this window always auto closes
<oerheks> these 3 steps are handy, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2429840&p=13911400#post13911400
<Mibix> https://imgur.com/a/KzCFKug
<tomreyn> try clicking on "buy license", this should make it go away
<Mibix> haha its $600/year and im not using it for commercial purposes
<Mibix> they dont have non commercial licenses :(
<oerheks> its a binairy blob, prop software
<yoyodrago> hiii
<yoyodrago> hi king
<yoyodrago> Trying out puppy linux
<kingx> thanks for the help guys, i got it work! I uninstalled the existing platform and it gave me an error saying it was in use by an app i removed the app as well
<kingx> and then clicked update and it went through
<k_sze> Is it at all normal that everytime I open the GNOME Tweaks app for the first time after logging in, I get a "Your session needs to be restarted for settings to take effect." message?
<tomreyn> k_sze: i guess not normal, haven't seen this happen before.
<wondows> wow suddenly the UI is all messed up... ugh I'm just pissed and had to come here say this :D
<wondows> sucks when I get interrupted by more and more bs like this and can't do my work
<wondows> I can't even open the screenshot tool or anything
<wondows> the menu bars have all disappeared
<wondows> when I move a window it leaves a ghost behind like in WIndows lol
<tomreyn> !language | wondows
<ubottu> wondows: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wondows> restarting is my only choice...
<tomreyn> also none of this looks like a support question, are you just abusing #ubuntu as your personal web log?
<mindofmateo> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 18 where Location Services are enabled, and automatic date-time and time-zone are both enabled.  But when I change time zones, nothing happens, the time zone remains unchanged when viewing the output of `timedatectl`.
<mindofmateo> Could this be a problem with NTP?
<sarnold> mindofmateo: when you change timezones, you're not changing time; when ntp changes the time, it doesn't do anything with timezones
<sarnold> mindofmateo: run date -u and compare against https://www.google.com/search?q=utc+time
<mindofmateo> Alright, I didn't know if NTP dealt with timezones or not.  UTC is correctly synced
<sarnold> mindofmateo: cool cool, then that narrows it down to "just" timezones :)
<mindofmateo> :)   it *is* possible to just change it in the settings, that's not the issue.  I can make sure my tz is correct, but I just want to understand what isn't working when it says "auto update tz" is turned on.
<sarnold> I don't understand how any of that works
<sarnold> I remember reading once that it's done in part via a geolocation service, which means it's going to be .. iffy.
<mindofmateo> I saw somewhere recently there was something like "geoclue" in /usr/bin/, but I have nothing like that name in there.
<mindofmateo> I just looked at the manual for redshift, my config uses geoclue2, but I can't find anything about it on my system.  IDK if that's something internal to redshift or what.
<tomreyn> on ubuntu 18.04, ubuntu-desktop depends on geoclue-2.0
<sarnold> mindofmateo: try curl https://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup   -- see if that dumped xml looks like it's about right or not
<mindofmateo> All of the information looks correct as far as I can tell
<mindofmateo> tomreyn is geoclue-2.0 something I have to install?  because redshift seems to use it just fine, but apt doesn't say I have it installed
<mindofmateo> *facepalm*  I retract that.  It *is* installed.
<mindofmateo> Meaning, geoclue-2.0
<sarnold> mindofmateo: hmm, I'm not sure :/ I've only ever done "click on your timezone" kinds of setups
<mindofmateo> It's frustrating because all of the stackoverflow etc questions that I've found are unanswered or unresolved
<mindofmateo> Jumping on IRC is always my last resort
<lotuspsychje_> mindofmateo: this community friendly & helpful, irc should always be your first resort :p
<sarnold> hehe
<mindofmateo> Oh, it's been so helpful, for sure, I just don't want to come in asking questions unless I've RTFM and STFW first
<sarnold> mindofmateo: what *does* timedatectl report? does it match what's set in /etc/timezone? Is that a symlink or a regular file?
<mindofmateo> I'm checking.   /etc/timezone is a regular file
<mindofmateo> termbin.com/wi2n  timedatectl shows that, and it is correct now because I manually set the time zone.  Previously, moments ago, everything was still correct, other than the top line, Local time.  That was still set to the previous time zone I was in.
<mindofmateo> www.termbin.com/wi2n
<k_sze> What is this about? https://imgur.com/a/DFgH3LR
<k_sze> How do I know exactly which device it is talking about? There is no PCI address or hardware ID in the UI.
<sarnold> k_sze: lspci | grep -i wireless   will probably the device in question
<sarnold> k_sze: lspci -v should show which drivers are in use for which pieces of hardware, you should be able to spot an iwlwifi in that list
<k_sze> ok
<k_sze> which is odd
<k_sze> I see the PCI address, and then I find it in the output of `lshw -C network` and it's not disabled.
<k_sze> So I have no idea what "Software & Updates" is talking about when the preselected option is "Do not use the device".
<k_sze> In fact, I *am* connected via wifi right now.
<sarnold> heh,I wonder what it spotted
<Lone_Wolf> I get that too
<cgi> anyone here has used xdotool/xte/xvkbd - I need to automate a small firefox website sequence with keys
<Mibix> I am getting npm ERR! cb() never called! when trying to install
<Mibix> not finding many answers on how to fix
<Mibix> im on 18.04
<Mibix> trying to install meshcentral if it helps
<Bashing-om> !info meshcentral bionic | Mibix
<ubottu> Mibix: Package meshcentral does not exist in bionic
<Autoeth> I have a new dell precision 7540 with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. It has been a long time since I used Linux. IT has dmesg errors in the log for hardware. Who would you suggest I contact to get some help?
<monkeystance> Autoeth, does it boot?
<Autoeth> https://pastebin.com/jDgzinMr
<Autoeth> yes on it now.
<monkeystance> are you having any issues with your wifi?
<Autoeth> no doesn't seem like it. I know its showing one error in that area
<monkeystance> can you paste your lsblk?
<Autoeth> its brand new just booted
<Autoeth> https://pastebin.com/fzgqXa9g
<monkeystance> what's nvme0n1p2
<Autoeth> already ran it through updates
<monkeystance> is that meant to be your swap data?
<Autoeth> I am unsure it came as you are seeing it. I would assume thats the harddrive
<monkeystance> so your hard drive was split into 3 parts
<monkeystance> the first part is 780MB, and that's just for booting up
<monkeystance> that one is working fine
<Autoeth> yeah i would guess so. From what I am seeing as well
<monkeystance> the second one is 5GB but it doesn't seem like it is assigned to anything
<Autoeth> how can i check ? maybe recovery from dell ?
<monkeystance> and the third one is the rest of the 500GB and that is where everything is installed
<Autoeth> unless thats the swap
<monkeystance> no if it was swap it'd say swap as the mount point
<Autoeth> oh ok.
<Autoeth> the error is pointing to the p3
<monkeystance> can you paste "cat /etc/fstab"
<Autoeth> so the larger part
<Autoeth> https://pastebin.com/Q1MPx385
<monkeystance> so your install itself looks fine for the most part
<monkeystance> (except the random 5gb)
<monkeystance> I'm not super familiar with wifi drivers/firmware
<monkeystance> but if you say it's working correctly, then I guess it's ok
<Autoeth> you have any other ideas on the other errors.
<Autoeth> Wonder if I should contact dell techsupport and make them aware of this ?
<monkeystance> when you installed ubuntu did you check the option for proprietary firmware?
<puff> Good evening.
<monkeystance> hi puff
<puff> I already have an ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS thumb drive, can I use that to install Ubuntu 18?
<puff> Hm, and also to run gparted to shrink the windows partition?
<Autoeth> I did not install it. It came from dell with Ubuntu. When you use the update client it has an option that is checked proprietary drivers
<Autoeth> so i assuming it download and got what it needed during the update
<monkeystance> dell shipped it with ubuntu already installed?
<monkeystance> wow
<Autoeth> yeah you can order it now
<Autoeth> that way
<monkeystance> that's really cool, didn't know about that
<Autoeth> I know right
<monkeystance> have you done a reboot after everything downloaded?
<Autoeth> except you would think they would of worked this out.
<Autoeth> yes it did reboot several times
<monkeystance> I guess you could call them
<monkeystance> puff, you'll need to download the new iso
<monkeystance> but you can definitely use the old thumb drive to adjust partitions and to copy the iso directly onto a usb
<puff> Hm, on second thought this thumb drive seems stuck in read only mode.
<puff> But it looks like it doesn't have any personal data on it, so I can just wipe it.
<puff> monkeystance: Thanks.
<monkeystance> are you currently on the ubuntu 16.04.5 release?
<puff> startup disk creator seems to be having no problems.
<puff> monkeystance: Yeah.
<puff> monkeystance: Just bought a new laptop, installing 18 on that and then I'll migrate personal files over, then wipe the old one.
<monkeystance> do you have a separate /home partition?
<monkeystance> it makes it a lot easier to manage personal files, as well as to do system upgrades with a lot less of a headache
<monkeystance> idk if the default installer advises you to do that by default
<puff> monkeystance: I used to do that, didn't last time I installed.
<monkeystance> it's a really good habit to get into
<puff> Yeah.
<puff> I thought LVM was all the rage these days.
<ravustaja> My shortcut "Move window to right monitor" is not working. I wonder why. Move left works just fine
<puff> Any common gotchas to installing these days?
<monkeystance> puff, accidentally wiping the wrong hard drive is always at the top of the list
<puff> monkeystance: Thanks, and now my new laptop has Ubuntu on it, whee!
<monkeystance> nice!
<puff> Hm, I'm installing the xubuntu-desktop package and it's asking me to pick which of the two display managers to make the default, adm3 or lightdm.
<monkeystance> puff, you can always change it later
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3, I'm not able to use the sound from my system-/logic-/main-/mother-board (Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI.)  I've seen people post questions they had problems with that type of board or similar, but solutions were only described for much older versions of Ubuntu... what should I try?
<quarterback> When computer locks itself after some time, the login screen doesn't work. After I enter the password, the computer locks without doing anything. The login prompt is not shown again in ubuntu. Is there a fix for this?
<quarterback> The screen just stays locked.This is in ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<quarterback> This problem occurs only when computer is left alone for hours rather than minutes.
<legreffier> quarterback: is it going in sleep mode ?
<quarterback> legreffier, Seems so but scren is visible and the screen shows that display is locked.
<legreffier> quarterback: on many hardware, sleep mode just won't wake up or crash upon
<legreffier> i meant sleep not just with screensaver, more like soft hibernation
<quarterback> legreffier, The login prompt is shown just once. After I enter the correct password, it just disappears and the screen stays locked. The only way to get out of this is with hard reset.
<quarterback> If I hit the ESC key, the screen should display login prompt which it doesn't.
<legreffier> it might have kept some log in /var/log/messages , can you paste one on pastebin ? (not the current one, a previous run one , should be suffixed with log.1, 2, 3, ... )
<quarterback> legreffier, It is going into suspend mode and doesn't come out of it with a login prompt.
<quarterback> there is no /var/log/messages folder
<legreffier> what's your environment ?
<legreffier> can it wake up when you manually put it to suspend ?
<quarterback> gnome flashback with compiz on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Intel core2duo, 4 GB ram
<legreffier> core 2 duo ?
<legreffier> is it a laptop ?
<quarterback> legreffier, If I manually lock it, it unlocks properly.It is a older desktop.
<legreffier> not locking it, suspending it
<quarterback> legreffier, Let me check suspending manually.
<legreffier> :(
<quarterback> legreffier, you are right. Resuming after suspend doesn't work. The computer stays locked even after login. The login prompt doesn't appear again. I just see the wallpaper and a lock icon with username on top right.
<quarterback> This seems like soft hibernation without actual powerdown. The same thing happens with sleep mode in which HDD is powered down.
<legreffier> graphical drivers might have a hardtime waking up , especially on legacy hardware
<legreffier> if that's a desktop, you probably don't want it to sleep
<quarterback> Is there a fix for this?
<legreffier> easiest is disabling it.
<fChanX> Hey
<quarterback> legreffier, This seems like a but in ubuntu.
<quarterback> legreffier, This seems like a bug in ubuntu.
<legreffier> what kind of gpu are you using ?
<legreffier> the bug might be on vendor side as those drivers are often non-free
<legreffier> both nvidia and ati have opensource and GPL'd counterpart, they're not as efficient but might deal better with power management
<legreffier> you can try disabling proprietary driver.
<legreffier> in both case, you might have a hard time fixing those as ~10 y/o gears won't get a lot of support
<legreffier> you might be better off disabling suspend features
<quarterback> legreffier, Is this problem fixed with gnome wayland? This occurs with gnome flashback.
<quarterback> legreffier, It may work without the proprietary driver.
<legreffier> i don't think gnome wayland or X is in cause there.
<quarterback> legreffier, How do I disable proprietary driver?
<legreffier> you should have an option in system setting
<legreffier> i don't have a ubuntu setup with me, I won't be able to describe reliably
<legreffier> this should be described on wiki though
<quarterback> legreffier, The settings are not visible in this. THey were visible in gnome 3 latest.
<quarterback> legreffier, I changed BIOS to dpms sometime ago for power saving. Is this the cause?
<legreffier> give it a try
<quarterback> legreffier, Let me try disabling dpms and change it to something else. Perhaps its the cause with bad driver.
<quarterback> legreffier, It seems to have worked.  However suspend doesn't resume with keyboard or mouse movement. Suspend only resumes with power switch.
<quarterback> I had change bios settings.
<quarterback> There is no suspend option in gnome latest.
<quarterback> Let me try if it wakes up normally in this GUI
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3, I'm not able to use the sound from my system-/logic-/main-/mother-board (Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI.)  I've seen people post questions they had problems with that type of board or similar, but solutions were only described for much older versions of Ubuntu... what should I try?  It was working before... not after some past kernel upgrade (though don't know which)
<interrobangd> the update-manager (gnome application) delete always the package list of package that are on hold (apt-mark showhold)
<interrobangd> ... BUG?
<interrobangd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1586468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586468 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""apt-mark hold" ignored by Update Manager " [Medium,Confirmed]
<interrobangd> yes
<interrobangd> ... its another bug, but similar
<amitprakash> How do I package a custom build of kernel for PPA?
<amitprakash> Speficially, the kernel is built for a single set of hardware and includes firmware blobs
<amitprakash> nm, asking in deve
<quarterback> legreffier, I changed suspend type from stop grant to power on suspend
<vlt> Hello. I observe a weird problem with Ubuntu and chromium. After logging in to a new (MATE) session I can only type some special characters *in chromium* while in all other tools I tested (pluma, firefox, thunderbird, terminal ...) any char works. But: Each char I typed somewhere *before opening* chromium works there as well.
<vlt> Any idea how to fix this?
<mknepper> Hello, I found a bug on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS and I'd like to report it. gnome-screenshot, if using the command line arguments, does not send its data to the clipboard. Just thought I'd report on this. :)
<lotuspsychje> mknepper: join #ubuntu+1 please
<mknepper> thank you
<sruli> Hi, on 18.04 my /boot is full,  "dpkg -l | grep -E 'linux-image-[0-9]+' | grep -Fv $(uname -r)" shows me a list of about 30 with "rc" however many of them are are still in /boot/ how do i remove them? I do not want to use autoremove as its showing that it will remove many packages that i still use (such as sshfs and others)
<Miles8of9> but... 20.04 will be released on april... Oo
<sruli> also autoremove is only showing that it will remove 1 kernel version
<lotuspsychje> Miles8of9: support still in #ubuntu+1 till final release
<mknepper> I know, i'm trying to find bugs before release and help out
<sruli> any ideas on how to remove old kernels in 18.04?
<rory> sruli: if these are all updates that came via the normal apt upgrade, you can just use "apt autoremove" command, you should see the old kernel packages in the list
<sruli> rory: auto remove shows that it will remove some packages that i still use (such as sshfs) also it only shows that it will remove 1 version of kernel, i have about 10 in /boot that are old and not listed in auto remove however dpkg shows then with "rc"
<rory> you might have to explicitly "apt remove" these packages
<sruli> ok, i will try
<sruli> its not deleting the files from /boot
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> sruli: bleachbit to the rescue
<sruli> lotuspsychje: bleachbit? is that not a gui pkg?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: its a gui, but you can also clean system command line
<sruli> i'll check it, thanks
<lighterowl> hi there. I set GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE to 'hidden' in /etc/default/grub and GRUB_TIMEOUT to 5 and ran update-grub, but the menu still appears instead of being hidden until a key is pressed. what gives?
<sruli> lighterowl: are you dual booting?
<lighterowl> sruli: I am, yes.
<lighterowl> it's an EFI system, if that makes a difference.
<sruli> lighterowl: you got to chnage some more config, 1 min will check
<lighterowl> oh.
<sruli> lighterowl: in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober "set timeout_style=menu" change "menu" to "hidden". update-grub
<lighterowl> well that's new.
<lighterowl> thanks sruli
<sruli> lighterowl: its not new, for dual boot i knew about it at least since 16.04 if not 14,04
<lighterowl> lighterowl: oh yeah, I meant "unexpected". :)
<lighterowl> damn
<lighterowl> sruli: that was for you.
<lighterowl> rotfl talking to myself
<sruli> lighterowl: if you want to set your timeout to 0 in grub you will need to update os-prober
<sruli> if [ "\${timeout}" = 0 ]; then
<sruli>   set timeout=10
<lighterowl> strange that os-prober is free to modify so many settings from /etc/default/grub, which I expect would take precedence.
<sruli> lighterowl: os-prober is for when there is more then 1 boot option, these are not really dealt with in default grub
<lighterowl> I see.
<sruli> for past 2 months i cant get GSconnect extension to work, when i try to install from extensions.gnome.org all i get is "ERROR" in web page, any ideas how to trouble shoot this?
<sruli> ^^ when i click on GSconnect settings in web page i get this output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vJch2GbVbK/
<lotuspsychje> sruli: bugs about the extension itself, best to forward to the specific maintainer
<uzee> Hi, has anything changed on the Ubuntu preseed installation? I've using the same netboot image and a preseed file for Ubuntu 18 but for some reason its failing today and I see a message "mirror does not have any suite symlinks"
<uzee> I tried the solution suggested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/600789 and changed 'mirror' to 'choose-mirror' but still failing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600789 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu) ""d-i mirror/*" does not work on presseding" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: regarding my issue with missing displays after upgrade. what did you want me to try or find out?
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: im sorry, i dont recall your issue anymore, can you re-ask into the channel please?
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<__raven_> update to 19.10 disabled multi monitor mode using two monitors on nvidia and additional two on internal intel915 onboard.c how to expand nvidia view to internal graphics again?
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && nvidia-smi please?
<Phruis`> with nautilus sftp connection any way to run a sudo su on it?
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis`: There is not a way to escalate privleges in the SFTP browser of Nautilus
<Phruis`> gotcha so only other option is login as root?
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis`: Use a dedicated SFTP clinet program that supports privelege escalation
<Phruis`> pragmaticenigma, are you aware of one?
<Phruis`> pragmaticenigma, i am willing to use the command line if i can still get the file system options
<pragmaticenigma> I believe FileZilla can... I'm not sure how to do it though
<Phruis`> ok
<Phruis`> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis`: the other option would be to SSH to the system and copy the file to a directory the SFTP user has access to, and change the permissions on the copied file for the SFTP to access
<Phruis`> pragmaticenigma, yeah true
<uzee> asking again, in case it got missed
<uzee> Hi, has anything changed on the Ubuntu preseed installation? I've using the same netboot image and a preseed file for Ubuntu 18 but for some reason its failing today and I see a message "mirror does not have any suite symlinks"
<uzee> I tried the solution suggested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/600789 and changed 'mirror' to 'choose-mirror' in the preseed file but still failing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600789 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu) ""d-i mirror/*" does not work on presseding" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | uzee
<ubottu> uzee: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<uzee> pragmaticenigma: my bad, the netboot image is 18.04, the preseed file does not specify the release, the mirror lines just have ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> uzee: Unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with Preseed, though #ubuntu-server might have other individuals there that may have more experience with handling preseed
<uzee> After about 20-25 minutes I also see a warning in the ALt+F4 console saying: mirror does not support the specified release (bionic)
<uzee> ah ok, thanks so much, will ask there
<pragmaticenigma> uzee: Just make sure you always specify the full version numbers
<uzee> yep :) doing that right now
<__raven_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZD73DR6SVf/ lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: other drivers show in; ubuntu-drivers list please?
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: active ("tested") nvidia-driver-390, already tried nvidia-340. that's it
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: does xrandr show all your screens?
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: xrandr --auto does anything?
<urth> We have a build pipeline using a ubuntu:xenial image that installs some dev packages, does some non-apt related stuff, and then removes a subset of the installed packages. Except recently it started to purge packages that have installed on the commandline. Anyone have a clue what can cause this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McxWzHysgc/
<urth> packages that are manually installed are included in the purge where previously they would not be
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: no nothing :/
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: have you tryed a liveusb to compare yet?
<__raven_> not yet. will try it next
<pragmaticenigma> urth: I believe it is a dependency relationship between python3-dev and libmysqlclient-dev... or the removal of gcc which I'm not sure why you would do that
<urth> sorry, it's part of a pipeline but the result is build into a new image, that's why gcc is removed.
<urth> but still, libmysqlclient-dev is manually installed, I wouldn't expect it to be considered for removal
<pragmaticenigma> urth: libmysqlclient-dev depends on libssl-dev which you are removing
<urth> ah, that's it, thank you !
<pragmaticenigma> urth: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libmysqlclient-dev
<subcool> Ok - more fun with BT. How come with a BT speaker is connected. AND SET AS DEFAULT SOUND. I have to goto the sounds setting, and not just goto devices and confirm it is the default output location. ALSO goto APPLICATIONS and CHOOSE which APP is using what sound output and DEFINE IT THERE. - THEN if the BT speaker disconnects. the Applicaion CONTINUES to use that DISCONNECTED device as its sound choice- even after reboot. I have to goto t
<subcool> he settings and choose a new/different output destination before disconnecting the BT speaker - otherwise i lose sound.
<pragmaticenigma> subcool: If it was me at this point... I'd given up on BT and plugged in a cord
<subcool> pragmaticenigma: i do sometimtes. thhe JBL speaker i have dropssound iff tthhe audio goess to low
<subcool> and my keybooar is  a rrere
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: 19.10 live is able to use all 4 displays separately
<__raven_> any way of copying any settings?
<aguitel> xubuntu or lubuntu is more light for old netbook ?
<sruli> aguitel: in my exprienace lubuntu
<aguitel> sruli: this es aspire one D260 intel atom n450 with 1gb ram
<oerheks> there is also mate, pretty lightweight too
<sruli> aguitel: lubuntu should run just fine on it
<aguitel> sruli: will try now
<cybertruck2077> 1gb?  I don't know about that, man
<sruli> from en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_18.04_LTS "System requirements for Lubuntu 18.04 LTS included a minimum of 1 GB of  RAM, although 2 GB was recommended for better performance"
<cybertruck2077> @skruli thanks!  Won't it get a bit crashy?
<sruli> cybertruck2077: depends on applications used... from lubuntu.net "The recommended "lubuntu Desktop" from version 15.04 onwards is 1 GB of  RAM. For Internet services like Facebook, Youtube, and Google Docs about  1 GB RAM are needed. For local programs like Libre Office and simple  browsing habits 512 MB RAM are usually sufficient. For PCs with less  resources, there are alternative lubuntu installers on the download  pages, that provide
<sruli>  a basic running system for those systems."
<cybertruck2077> I had a low RAM notebook I bought recently and installed Manjaro on it, would just up and stall the OS if you did anything intense.
<cybertruck2077> That's impressive
<sruli> i use lubuntu on some of my powerfull PC's to get teh OS to use as little resources as possible
<cybertruck2077> nice
<sruli> thatone
<shjagohsgusdhjg> I've added a vpn via the network manager. I'm now remote from that machine. Anyone have a doc detailing how I can connect to that vpn from the cli?
<leftyfb> shjagohsgusdhjg: nmcli con up id <vpn profile name>
<shjagohsgusdhjg> leftyfb thanks, sadly, not quite the same as using the network manager, but should work.
<al2o3-cr> huh?
<leftyfb> shjagohsgusdhjg: since NM truncates the profile names, it is completely unusable to me for the vpn's I use at owkr. So I only use the command line anyway
<leftyfb> work*
<al2o3-cr> leftyfb: nmtui?
<leftyfb> al2o3-cr: I guess that's another way. It's quicker for me to just use nmcli for my needs though
<al2o3-cr> leftyfb: fair play.
<subcool> seriously - why do i have to manually tell my computer whiich program to use BT sounds with- instead of just clicking DEFAULT
<cybertruck2077> is there any special drivers/software I have to install in 19.10 if I use an ATI card?
<cybertruck2077> I'd very much like to play some Dota 2 on it.
<tomreyn> cybertruck2077: the default drivers should just work, and there are no others which coud work really.
<oerheks> what ati card? the older ones just need the openradeon driver
<EriC^^> cybertruck2077: "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" should list the recommended drivers
<tomreyn> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" would list applicable *proprietary* drivers, which aren't necessarily the recommended drivers.
<tomreyn> but in this case no proprietary drivers should be available anyways.
<cybertruck2077> Ah OK, it's a 570?
<oerheks> !ati
<ubottu> Open drivers for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). AMD has a closed driver named amdgpu-pro that supports the same cards as amdgpu, but it is generally unnecessary. FGLRX is not supported in any current Ubuntu version or in this channel. For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units
<cybertruck2077> That's weird, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices doesn't show anything
<oerheks> see if you need amdgpu-pro
<unimatrix9> hello all
<cybertruck2077> ok I'll check it out
<tomreyn> not weird, sonce you don't need proprietary drivers for "AMD Radeon RX 570" (which is not "ATI 570")
<unimatrix9> i made a snap for an application, now , i build it on fossa ( unstable ) , is it maybe a better idea to build it after fossa is launched official ?
<unimatrix9> any thoughts are welcome
<tomreyn> unimatrix9: /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<tomreyn> and / or #snappy
<pragmaticenigma> subcool: BT and PulseAudio are two completely independent systems. I have to guess that there is a "shim" right now to get them to talk to each other. I would expect it to take some time before things are as fluid as you're expecting them to be. Since you're original support issue appears to have been resolved, I'd encourage further discussion in the #ubuntu-discuss channel
<subcool> i wouldnt call it resolved. but ill go with 'not getting fixed"
<subcool> Thanks though
<e|f> Hi. I've just wiped an ACER laptop and installed Kubuntu LTS on it. At boot the grub screen won't show. It just goes into a loop. Any suggestions on a fix?
<subcool> e|f: EFI or MBR - Is your Bios setup for Secureboot? or Legacy. Do you have GPT - after that. im kinda uselss
<subcool> (but i do run into that often)
<EriC^^> e|f: do you know if you installed in uefi mode or not?
<isomari> greetings, after creating a interface file for my bonding, the bond interface shows that it's down. it also shows no carrier. any suggestions?
<woenx> Hi. I am trying to capture video from a v4l2 device (in order to record VHS to my pc. I am using OBS Studio for that. However, audio and video are out of sync. Can anybody recommend me another software capable of recording from a v4l2?
<woenx> (if I play the VHS tape connected to a tv, there is no delay, so it's either the capture device, or the OBS studio software)
<woenx> (Oh, I just realized VLC can capture from devices, I'll try that)\
<lotuspsychje> woenx: recording software crossing my mind are vlc, kazam en recordmydesktop
<woenx> Mmm, I can't seem to make VLC capture audio
<woenx> the audio device is set to hw:1,0, but then it complains that it can't find /home/user/hw%3A1%2C0
<cybertruck2077> mmm...that amdgpu-pro script isn't compatible with 19.10 it seems
<cybertruck2077> and I don't appear to have hardware accelleration in Dota 2 with this RX 570
<lotuspsychje> cybertruck2077: script?
<EriC^^> cybertruck2077: what does "lshw -c video" give?
<cybertruck2077> I spoke too soon lol
<cybertruck2077> I had the wrong monitor, my Rx 570 is on the left hand one, right hand is an integrated Intel one
<cybertruck2077> Installed Vulkan in Dota 2, works like a charm, thank you
<woenx> Ohh, it needs to be alsa://hw:1,0 instead of just hw:1,0
<woenx> why isn't that way by default?
<woenx> Ok, the audio/video is synced in VLC. therefore it's a problem with OBC studio.
<woenx> OBS Studio*
<corshmock> Does anyone ever experience, mouse clicks, left or right becoming unresponsive in 18.04?  I've tried different mice.  Sometimes unplugging and reinserting does the trick, other time logging out and logging back in works.  The mouse pointer continues to move around the screen without any issues even when the clicks stop working.  If it was windows, I'd probably mess with drivers in device manager, but being a newbie on Linux, I wouldn't k
<corshmock> now how to reinstall drivers.  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks
<compdoc> corshmock, Ive had odd things like that happen with my usb ports. right now, my mouse is working because its plugged into a powered usb hub
<compdoc> just stopped working in the PCs usb port
<corshmock> compdoc: that's interesting mate.  I wonder if a powered usb hub might do the trick.
<compdoc> I wonder if theres a fuse on the motherboard that needs reset
<corshmock> I'd love to know a way to fix it.  This linux is great until something goes wrong.  Then it's a b@stard to fix :)
<compdoc> I have an amazon basic usb3 powered hub. only 4 ports
<oerheks> mouse.. in what port, usb with blue? = usb3
<compdoc> a black port would be best
<oerheks> preferrably, yes
<corshmock>  I'm fairly sure I've had the same issue on different 18.04 builds - same laptop though.
<DSdavidDS> Hello friends! I need some help with my ubuntu install booting into an intel agent
<wingedrhino> I suppose this has already been asked but why isn't cdimage.ubuntu.com available via HTTPS? This isn't the easiest thing to google due to the keywords involved.....
<leftyfb> DSdavidDS: "booting into an intel agent" ... what does this mean exactly?
<corshmock> Theoretically, a non powered usb mouse should work.  I was hoping someone would have a fix.  Not fun to have an issue that no one else experiences.  I've seen cases of it on the web, but never a proper fix unfortunately.
<oerheks> on some systems; The Intel® Boot Agent is seen by the host computer as a boot device. solution: move it in your bios, to the end of the boot list
<DSdavidDS> leftyfb: I think it has to do with my old bios or something. I see that it created a /boot/efi partition and a normal system partition. When I boot from my intel bios, it doesnt know what to do with the very first boot option
<DSdavidDS> oerheks: this bios is completely locked/stripped down so I can't change anything in bios setup =/
<leftyfb> DSdavidDS: why is it locked down?
<DSdavidDS> custom firmware I guess.
<DSdavidDS> I can press F11 on boot to manually choose what to boot from, but I'd like to understand this problem.
<leftyfb> DSdavidDS: maybe contact the manufacturer of your device? This isn't really an issue related to Ubuntu.
<DSdavidDS> I used to use 14.04 on this system and I noticed that it is fine when booting from a single ext4 partition
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: it has to do with the uefi
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: are you booted into ubuntu right now?
<DSdavidDS> but ubuntu 19.04 seems to create an additional efi boot part which is confusing my system
<DSdavidDS> yes I am
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<leftyfb> DSdavidDS: Ubuntu 19.04 is EOL. You should be running 18.04 or 19.10. I recommend the former.
<DSdavidDS> sorry, I meant 19.10
<DSdavidDS> EriC^^http://termbin.com/4vx1
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo efibootmgr -o 0004,0000,0001,000E,000F,0002
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: if that doesn't work, and you cant access your bios to change the boot order there, your other option is to populate the standard efi locations in /boot/efi in case it searches for them, might as well do it right now
<DSdavidDS> is that command changing the flash on my bios?
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: no, it's changing the uefi boot order that's saved in the NVRAM
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/{boot,microsoft/boot}
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<DSdavidDS> how can I change the partition in a way so that it directly boots from P5: SanDisk SD8SBAT128G1122?
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<DSdavidDS> or does latest ubuntu not support legacy boot methods anymore?
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: i dont think any of that is legacy, that's all uefi entries, no ubuntu still supports legacy
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: are you scared to run the efibootmgr command?
<DSdavidDS> nah, I just ran it. I didn't change anything
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: what do you mean? you rebooted and still no grub?
<DSdavidDS> yep. I also pressed F11 and the devices are in the previous order too
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: ah ok, try to create those std /boot/efi dirs and copy the ubuntu shimx64 file there, that might let it boot using P5....blabla since it might look in those standard locations
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/{boot,microsoft/boot}
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/grubx64.efi
<EriC^^> run the above commands then try rebooting again
<DSdavidDS> I should have mentioned this earlier but I am currently installing using a modified ubuntu image
<EriC^^> no worries
<EriC^^> same deak
<EriC^^> *deal
<DSdavidDS> I changed a few preseeds so that the install is completely automatated but I may have gotten the auto-partman part wrong
<DSdavidDS> but let me first try those commands and see what happens
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: if you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' i could verify it's up to uefi specs
<DSdavidDS> just restarted xP
<DSdavidDS> nope, intel boot agent
<EriC^^> dang
<DSdavidDS> think it has to do with the bios being locked down?
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: maybe, but i think we might be able to screw it still
<DSdavidDS> this is unlike any bios i've seen before but I need my image to work across a variety of PCs so I need to solve this issue
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: we could try to disable the IBA entry and the other that's before ubuntu, you could enable them back whenever you want
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: uefi is going to be a PITA if you want some universal installer for different spec PCs
<EriC^^> i'd definitely go legacy cause each manufacturer has implementations and qwirks and whatnot
<EriC^^> not a install and on my way kind of thing
<DSdavidDS> I think I'd like to do that.
<DSdavidDS> so I just need to configure partman to install legacy?
<EriC^^> i guess, i cant be much help here, no experience with it at all
<DSdavidDS> btw I see the windows bootmanager now
<DSdavidDS> but it isn't the default entry. it's 6th on the list
<DSdavidDS> if I recall correctly yesterday, my install with an official ubuntu image ran perfectly fine
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: i think you'll have to run the installer in legacy mode as usual, and ubuntu will install in legacy mode? not sure if that's the case for custom installers though
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: on the same PC?
<DSdavidDS> yes, same PC
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: maybe the bios is finicky and wants the efi flag on the efi partition?
<DSdavidDS> I am installing a official image right now to verify uefi works
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: in any case, if you're going to be installing on different spec pc's and want an easy way, use legacy
<DSdavidDS> how do I know if a partition is legacy? is it the partition type?
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: ok, run "sudo efibootmgr -v" from there once you boot it and compare
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: it's not really like that, you have to boot in legacy mode and the installer will install grub-pc which is legacy
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: for ubuntu, it can use GPT partition tables (which were made for uefi) even for legacy, or the standard legacy partition table aka "msdos"
<EriC^^> basically if you have a lot of partitions you'll want GPT, or if you need to have 2TB+ partitions
<EriC^^> in that case you'll need a "bios_boot" partition for legacy to work with GPT, otherwise just let it create a msdos partition table, with standard partitions and it'll be good to go
<DSdavidDS> btw I really appreciate the help so far.
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: btw, a way to know if you booted in legacy or uefi mode in the installer is to run "ls /sys/firmware/efi" if it returns no such dir then it's legacy
<EriC^^> also, usually the uefi booted installer gives a grub menu for the 'try ubuntu' etc menu, whereas the legacy booted installer has a nice menu in the middle of the screen
<DSdavidDS> okay, I can verify that that file does not exist on my 14.04 system
<DSdavidDS> so I think legacy is my answer
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: you mean you have it backed up?
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: /sys/firmware/efi gets created at boot time, it's a temporary "virtual" filesystem
<DSdavidDS> I have 2 identical systems with me right now
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: if you want to know if the 14.04 was efi enabled, you could check /etc/fstab for any /boot/efi entries there
<codebam> how do I set up the login user for vsftpd?
<codebam> I tried `passwd ftp` and changing the password for the ftp user, but it won't let me login
<azeam> On Ubuntu 20.04 since yesterday a dist-upgrade wants to remove some important packages, including alsa-utils gnome-software ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop-minimal ubuntu-drivers-common ubuntu-software, is it just for me?
<codebam> it's saying login incorrect
<codebam> I don't understand how I add users
<oerheks> codebam, what guide do you follow?
<codebam> ah fixed it, had to add nologin
<codebam> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<codebam> had to add nologin to /etc/shells
<codebam> then it worked
<Kiwis> Hi guys
<Kiwis> I have installed Ondrej PHP 7.3 but I'm not able to load other extentions in it
<ToraxMalu> hi
<ToraxMalu> I've a little trouble to update a machine with ubuntu 17.04 to 18.04LTS
<ToraxMalu> and yes - the damn machine wasn't ever updated by my previous admin-colleague
<DSdavidDS> EriC^^ http://termbin.com/xbu1c
<DSdavidDS> so I guess this system simply doesnt do UEFI well
<DSdavidDS> I think my solution is to stick with legacy
<EriC^^> DSdavidDS: you probably need to change some setting in the BIOS for it to work, sometimes just setting the admin password reveals extra options, acer does that alot, but yeah i'd go with legacy for mass production for sure
<halt> Hey All, I'm running the latest Ubuntu on my laptop, and the battery isn't in the best shape, I should do a battery formatting, ( full discharge / full charge cycle, what would be the right tool to do this with in Ubuntu ?
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> battery "format" eh?
<tatertots> just unplug the A/C adapter from the wall...let the battery die
<elias_a> halt: Check https://www.simplified.guide/linux/view-battery-information
<elias_a> halt: If the capacity has gone down the reason is usually one or two dead cells. Unfortunately this means the battery needs to be replaced or refurbished.
<halt> tatertots: the system will turn off before the battery is dead,plus that's not really a safe method
<halt> elias_a: I don't need to see it, I mean that I can do like 2-3 different ways, the part I'm missing the set status, so that it's discharging even with AC plugged in
<sarnold> you could reboot into memtest86 or something
<sarnold> probably that doesn't do anything intelligent and will run battery all the way to zero
<halt> I have an OK battery status, but it's recommended to do formatting after every 30-40 charge cycle, to make sure that it will remain to be good, and that's what I'm trying to do
<elias_a> halt: Disconnect the battery and use a multimeter to measure the voltage. Refer to battery specification.
<elias_a> halt: What chemistry does the battery have?
<halt> sarnold: that is an interesting workaround, but I know that's it's possible to to do better, I even done it myself before, but recenlty lost my bash history and I can't find the command
<halt> Under windows the manufacture provide tooling, for it, but in Linux I had to fall back to cli, just can't find / remember the commands
<azeam> while on the subject of battery: not sure if it's a hardware issue but for some time (since 19.10 and also in clear linux, but not <19.10) my HP laptop reports a battery capacity_design of ~20Wh (it varies a bit from time to time), but it is actually a 41Wh battery
<halt> elias_a: honestly I would have to look up, as right now I have no clue, I know that the manufacture maintenance guide recommend it, so I'm looking for some command and not some hw hack, but I appropriate your hands on approach, maybe I even could discharge it with a resistor
<halt> but again I'm pretty sure, that I can just tell the OS, hey discharge this battery
<sarnold> halt: there's some writable files in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 that might be what you used to use
<elias_a> halt: IMHO you are making a problem of something that is not a problem. Additional reading: https://batteryuniversity.com
<halt> Yeah I have BAT0 and BAT1 as well, it's a hot swap-able battery system they call it power bridge
<halt> but I will check if I can edit it easy, might be simple as that
<elias_a> halt: The built in electronics of present batteries take care of proper charge/discharge if the cells are ok. When a cell dies you are out of luck.
<elias_a> halt: I am saying this from a experienced hobbyist point of view. I have built numerous battery packs and also refurbished laptop batteries.
<oerheks> nothing linux can do to revive batteries.
<oerheks> and they are cheap nowadays, replacement.
<halt> OK power cycle now, so afk, thanks for the tips all
<azeam> would a dead cell affect the reported design capacity?
<elias_a> azeam: No, it affects the measured actual capacity.
<azeam> elias_a: ok, so it seems like a software bug then
<elias_a> azeam: Yes - but the bug is in the sw of the battery most likely. :)
<ph88> how can i start my own ppa ?
<oerheks> no, a bad cell would affect design capacity, so what has software to do with it?
<azeam> oerheks: if it does, how come the reported design capacity varies from ~20 - 22 Wh over time? Sometimes the current capacity is higher than the design capacity
<oerheks> ph88 https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA is a good start
<ph88> do i need VM's for different versions of ubuntu to build for different versions ?
<oerheks> azeam, interesting, 'if it does".. your chipset is responsible for reading, so you cannot tell those readings are correct then
<elias_a> oerheks: You are partly wrong. Design capacity is a value given from the firmware of the battery when asked.
<ducasse> ph88: no, the building is done on launchpad
<azeam> oerheks: so you think it's a matter of bad battery and not software related, a replacement battery would sort it? I don't mind buying a new if it helps but it's a <2 years old laptop and the capacity went from 41Wh to 20ish Wh after changing/upgrading the distro
<elias_a> oerheks: If the value given by the hw of the battery pack is not correct there's nothing a user can do, really.
<elias_a> azeam: What does upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0 tell you? Use pastebin.
<azeam> elias_a: https://pastebin.com/HqjbCGcr
<elias_a> oerheks: What I am saying is: the design capacity value is something that is not checked in any way. If that has a wrong value then so it is.
<elias_a> azeam: And this specific battery has the capacity of 41 Wh stamp on it? Is it the only battery?
<azeam> yes, and that is how it was reported earlier
<azeam> and it doesn't hold power for nearly as long time as it used to
<elias_a> azeam: Would you have the possibility of booting the computer to the version that reported the capacity correctly? This is quite interesting....
<elias_a> azeam: My reason for asking: I've done some debugging in the case of multiple batteries.
<azeam> as far as I can recall this started after installing clear linux, after that I installed xubuntu 19.10 and the same issue persisted, I guess I could install an earlier xubuntu distro but don't have it installed now
<ph88> oerheks, is it best to put all packages in the same ppa ? or create all different ppa's ?
<elias_a> azeam: Write a live USB stick with the older version and test?
<azeam> elias_a: will do
<elias_a> azeam: Thanks! I have to hit the bed now but keep me posted. This is interesting. :)
<ph88> are there scripts to help with launchpad ?
<sarnold> ph88: there's a bunch in ubuntu-dev-tools
<ph88> sarnold, python-launchpadlib ?
<sarnold> ph88: better to use python3-launchpadlib
<azeam> elias_a: same thing reported in 18.04, so I guess some issue with the battery pack itself
<ph88> which compilers can be used to build packages for launchpad ?
<sarnold> ph88: most packages will use whatever gcc is default for that release
<ph88> sarnold, what about languages that gcc doesn't support ?
<sarnold> ph88: then those compilers need to be declared as build dependencies in the debian/control file for the package in question
<ph88> ah ok
<ph88> what if the compiler needs to be bootstrapped with itself? are binaries allowed for the build ? what about long compile times ?
<ducasse> ph88: these aren't really ubuntu questions, but you could try #launchpad
<sarnold> I have no idea how you bootstrap a compiler that needs itself to build
<sarnold> probably it involves uploading packages for each iteration since creation
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3 after some upgrade in the last few months, my system-/logic-/main-/mother-board's built-in sound (Intel) stopped working... what do I do?
<sarnold> or maybe you start with an already-running binary in the tarball..
<DarwinElf> it's on a Z170XP-SLI
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> it seems i cant install wine
<Wally> ??
<Ntemis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ntemis>  winehq-stable : Depends: wine-stable (= 5.0.0~bionic)
<Ntemis> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Wally> sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<Ntemis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Wally> Did you follow the winehq directions?
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> i did this
<Ntemis> wget -qO- https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/Release.key | sudo apt-key add -
<Ntemis> and tried to install stable version
<sarnold> did you add the sources and run apt update first?
<Ntemis> before that i did this too
<Ntemis> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Ntemis> yes
<DSdavidDS> so I am going through my ubuntu install right now and I am expecting to see this page https://www.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/5a.-Install-Ubuntu-18.04-LTS-Bionic-Beaver-Custom-Partitioning-1024x499.png
<DSdavidDS> but it directly goes into  https://www.itzgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/5b.-Install-Ubuntu-18.04-LTS-Bionic-Beaver-Hard-Drive-List.png and doesnt let me delete partitions
<Ntemis> can i install coke?
<Ntemis> no wine tonight
<Ntemis> any way to force install or something?
<deusvermiculus> Hello guys! I have a quick question. I used the Ubuntu-minimal installation to install the minimal MATE desktop. This was to get a DE to install i3-WM comfortably. I did so, BUT now i noticed that there is no Option to change the DE on the MATE login screen. am i missing something?
<DSdavidDS> can anyone help me? I can't delete vgubuntu
<DSdavidDS>  I run lvscan to delete them
<DSdavidDS> but they always come back
<guntbert_> DSdavidDS: what happens when you click "back"? Is the "vgubuntu" question related to the earlier one about insatllation?
<guntbert_> *installation
<DSdavidDS> yes
<DSdavidDS> when I click back, it takes me to the page letting me choose normal or minimal install
<DSdavidDS> so it seems like the installer creaes that automatically every time
<Plasmoduck> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on vbox on my mac, also just inserted and installed the guest additions cd, then I double clicked the vbox machines window title bar to make it go full screen, but it just went black. Even after restarting and shutting down the machine. Whats happened?
<Wally> I'd say this is more to do with VirtualBox than Ubuntu
<Wally> You sure the guest additions CD installed correctly, you need to ensure that build-essential and the kernel image source is installed first
<DSdavidDS> is anyone familiar with this issue during installation after partitioning?
<DSdavidDS> > the attempt to mount a filesystem with type vfat in SCS16 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed
<DSdavidDS> currently trying to install again without UEFI mode
<DSdavidDS> i think that did the trick
<grateful> my screenshot tool doesn't offer me a snippet or pick area of window, i know ive seen it before any suggestions?
<rud0lf> i'd install Shutter for it
<rud0lf> also, hi :)
<grateful> allo :P
<grateful> someone told me gnome-screenshot has that but it failed for me ** Message: 16:01:12.854: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11.
<[itchyjunk]> Hey quick question. I have ghci installed that I am trying to first uninstall before i add a ppa and apt-get the version I want. I am not 100% on how to uninstall the current ghci.
<Bashing-om> !info ghci bionic | [itchyjunk]
<ubottu> [itchyjunk]: Package ghci does not exist in bionic
<[itchyjunk]> ah, its just `sudo apt remove ghci`. /o\
<MannyLNJ> I need help. I am trying to use PDA Net to get online through my smartphone. I don't want to connect to public wi-fi for security reasons.  I found an old post at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1351548 about a way to use PDA Net under Ubuntu but It is not working for me. Would someone please try to help me.
<MannyLNJ> The error I am getting is 2020-01-29 18:27:36-0500 [-] OSError: libusbmuxd.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory I think it is due to the version on libusmusd but I don't know
<oerheks> why should we support paid software, MannyLNJ ? http://pdanet.co/
<MannyLNJ> sorry lost connection
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, So I start using Ubuntu and other FOSS software over Windows.
<[itchyjunk]> Hey, i want to add /opt/ghc/bin to my PATH, i.e, when i type ghci on my terminal, i want to launch the thingy in that folder. :S
<sarnold> MannyLNJ: try: sudo apt install 'libusbmux*'
<MannyLNJ> sarnold, I already have libusbmuxd4 but I will install the other items in that package
<MannyLNJ> sarnold, and no luck. Same issue
<sarnold> dang. so much for the easy "hope we don't have to understand it" approach
<MannyLNJ> sarnold, I am thinking the issue is with version naming conventions
<MannyLNJ> Thanks for the help everyone but my reading missed a key issue. This will only work for an iPhone. I am using Android. Off to find another solution
<sarnold> my computer is going crazy and I can't type responsively
<sarnold> dammit
<elias_a> azeam: I think so, yes.
#ubuntu 2020-01-30
<DSdavidDS> Hello again. Anyone here have experience preseeding Ubuntu for autoinstallation?
<zim_hacker> Does anyone know how I can read from and write to a serial device without running into a 'resource is busy' error
<zim_hacker> ?
<DSdavidDS> what are you using to talk to the serial device?
<DSdavidDS> zim_hacker
<zim_hacker> DSdavidDS: I am connected via usb and would like to see the messages I write to the device from a python program
<DSdavidDS> It has to do with how gracefully you end the serial connection on your ubuntu PC
<DSdavidDS> I am assuming you are using something like 'screen'
<DSdavidDS> I prefer minicom because it prompts you to close the communication completely when exiting
<zim_hacker> DSdavidDS: yes, I was attempting to do it using screen
<DSdavidDS> if you dont reset the connection, it can leave the communication completely locked
<DSdavidDS> not sure what the right way to do it with screen is. I like minicom.
<DSdavidDS> can I clarify, are you trying to run screen from python?
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3 with a Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI, my onboard sound (Intel) no longer works... I need this to be fixed!
<zim_hacker> DSdavidDS: interesting, that could explain why it always tells me the resource is busy after establishing a connection (even after i quit)
<zim_hacker> DSdavidDS: I am running screen through terminal
<DSdavidDS> okay
<DSdavidDS> 3 options:
<DSdavidDS> 1. dont exit screen, 2. exit screen properly, 3. try minicom :]
<ph88> hello
<ph88> i used to get an option during installation to do disk encryption .. i no longer see it
<ph88> how can i encrypt the disk ?
<zim_hacker> DSdavidDS: So essentially if I do use screen, It HAS to be terminated before I can write to the device?
<zim_hacker> DSdavidDS: thanks, I'll take a look at minicom
<DSdavidDS> off the top of my head:
<DSdavidDS> sudo minicom -D /dev/tty????
<DSdavidDS> and ctrl+a --> q --> enter to exit
<DSdavidDS> ctrl+a --> z --> q --> exit
<DSdavidDS> and yes. Serial can only have one communication at a time
<DSdavidDS> unless you have some serial manager that takes care of managing serial traffic
<hoffman> hey, what partition type should I select in fdisk for vfat?
<whodat> I had an encrypted Ubuntu install on an external drive, and I forgot the password. It's the default installer option to encrypt (cryptsetup). I tried and tried and can't remember it. How would I go about trying to crack it? I wouldn't have used a strong password. How long should that take to crack on desktop hardware?
<whodat> and how would I go about doing it?
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, I am trying to add something to my path. not sure how to do it. ghci is in /opt/ghc/bin and i want ghci added
<EdFletcherT137> you have only one option left: brute force. it will take awhile.
<whodat> EdFletcherT137: that's what I want to do. How many hours do you reckon for a 10-character password?
<whodat> one issue is the 60 second break that cryptsetup forces on you if you fail to enter the correct password 3 times in a row
<EdFletcherT137> no idea, but given the datum you just mentioned you could do a quick calc
<EdFletcherT137> *rough calc, rather
<tomreyn> 10 characters? that's not enough, so it might actually be possible to crack, especially if you know which characters classes were (not) used. It will probably still take days.
<whodat> there's days of creative work on it so I don't mind. Any guides on what to do?
<whodat> primarily, bypassing that 60 second delay. That would just kill any brute force attempts.
<EdFletcherT137> hmmm not even sure you can, but you're definitely right that you'll need to
<tomreyn> you'd dump the header and attack it directly.
<tomreyn> search the web, i think this outside of ubuntu support.
<EdFletcherT137> oh yeah, excellent idea
<whodat> OK, thx
<tomreyn> some articles by both sides of the spectrum are easy to find. search terms: LUKS, forensics, brute force, crack
<whodat> tomreyn, thanks. while i'm on the subject, what's the easiest way to make an encrypted external USB drive that works with both BIOS and UEFI systems? one that requires the least knowledge of bootloaders. Ubuntu's installer only makes it work on one or the other (depending on the PC used to install). So if you install it on a BIOS computer, you can't boot it from a UEFI computer, and vice-versa.
<whodat> by using the installer I mean
<tomreyn> whodat: i don't know, but i bet there are articles out there on how to make a hybrid (BIOS + UEFI bootable) USB attached storage. once you know this, all you need to do is to combine this with a luks encrypted storage (which is certainly the easier task).
<tomreyn> the ubuntu desktop installer (and i think 'live' server, too) is hybrid, so you could just check how it's done. it then continues booting from an overlay file system, which won't be what you want in this case.
<whodat> the ubuntu desktop installer is what i used last time, it's definitely not hybrid. So if on a BIOS PC you use USB ISO to install to external drive, a UEFI-only PC can't boot from that USB. Maybe they fixed it since 18.04.
<whodat> *UEFI PC can't boot from that external drive
<tomreyn> fdisk in 18.04.3 and later supported releases can handle the partition tables of a hybrid installer (many other applications will instead report a mismatch of block sizes and fails to detect the first partition)
<tomreyn> i'm saying the installer media will be hybrid, not the installation you create from it
<whodat> ah, yes
<whodat> thanks again
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<monkeystance> are you guys on 18.04 or 19.10?
<sarnold> I've got machines on 18.04 LTS and the current -devel release
<cybertruck2077> I'm writing a module on Linux this semester!
<fys> Very cool.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | cybertruck2077
<ubottu> cybertruck2077: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I'm using Bionic.  I need to stream live audio using Command Line over IP (which a client can listen to and possibly record as well).
<Mr_Cyclops> Any pointers please...? Thanks in advance ...
<Wally> some ffmpeg / vlc wizardry perhaps?
<macroprep> how do i compile a ubuntu source package
<macroprep> specifically libmad
<macroprep> as i have ubuntu/libmad-0.15.1b/debian/patches
<Mr_Cyclops> Wally, Yeah I guess? Tons of examples but not a single that really works out of the box (and which I understand) :-/
<Wally> Yeah that sounds like fun to work out. Nothing I really can help you with unfortunately.
<Mr_Cyclops> hmmm ... no worries :)
<Mr_Cyclops> tx anyway
<Wally> np
<cybertruck2077> So with a new install of 19.10, is my ATI RX 570 natively supported?  No drivers/software required?
<Bashing-om> cybertruck2077: Yup :D See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver .
<lotuspsychje> cybertruck2077: check sudo lshw -C video, to see if your driver is loaded properly
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, hey! How are you?
<cybertruck2077> thanks guys, this is the output I get
<cybertruck2077>  *-display
<cybertruck2077>        description: VGA compatible controller
<cybertruck2077>        product: Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/570X/580/580X/590]
<cybertruck2077>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<cybertruck2077>        physical id: 0
<macroprep> fkkk it still fails ;-;
<macroprep> why does my distro's version of libmad work and the source build of libmad doesnt
<lotuspsychje> cybertruck2077: at bottom: driver=...
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, Good. Struggling to get linux audio streaming to work :)
<macroprep> apt source libmad0 ; cd libmad-0.15.1b/ ; sudo apt install devscripts debhelper cdbs quilt dh-autoreconf ; debuild -us -uc -b ; sudo make install
<Mr_Cyclops> like (for e.g mjpg streamer) ... stream from one box, and clients can see/record... want to do the same for audio streams
<macroprep> the tests fail with that version however pass if i use sudo apt install libmad0
<macroprep> i cant figure out why ;-;
<Mr_Cyclops> (time to sleep) linux audio can wait... gnyte lotuspsychje
<cybertruck2077> lotuspsychje: weird, I don't see a driver field when I run lshw -C video
<macroprep> fk now my distro's version is failing too ;-;
<macroprep> fkkkkkk
<Bashing-om> cybertruck2077: configuration line - "configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<Bashing-om> " where my driver is nouveau .
<cybertruck2077> nice, thanks,  configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0
<patrixl> hi all, anyone familiar with Multipass? Or maybe snap in general not sure
<patrixl> multipass downloads VM images for ubuntu.. one of my downloads got interrupted, and now I cannot launch images using that verfsion of Ubuntu
<patrixl> need to figure out how to refresh/delete said image
<mca_gif> @patrixl on my system images are installed into /var/snap/multipass/common/cache/multipassd/vault/images
<mca_gif> @patrixl perhaps in there you can delete the offending image and it will redownload
<mca_gif> looks like /var/snap/multipass/common/cache/multipassd/vault/multipassd-image-records.json also keeps a record of the images you downloaded
<panorain> mca_gif, You mean like chicks and stuff?
<mca_gif> Yes, the ubuntu spying conspiracy is real. /s
<panorain> hmm
<panorain> I documented this in a note.
<panorain> I have to look now
<patrixl> mca_gif: cool, let me have a look there!
<panorain> LOL
<patrixl> this is my first snap ever installed, too much magic going on lol
<panorain> huh
<patrixl> funny thing is I looked in /var/snap/multipass and skipped over the "common" dir, having looked at a smilar dir before and finding nothing haha
<panorain> there is no directory on this system as of yet.
<panorain> There is no directory of this label I meant to say on this system yet.
<mca_gif> @patrixl I haven't ever used it, so I installed it, and once running "ps" gave away the location of the images
<panorain> oh really
<patrixl> mca_gif: removing the directory of the image that failed to download, now it starts to download once more, thanks. Didn't need to mess with the json file
<patrixl> hmm
<patrixl> ps eh
<patrixl> here I was messing around with lsof and not finding it
<panorain> interesting stuff
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<gambl0re> hi, how do i check thunderbolt driver version im currenlty using? thanks
<gambl0re> is this channel still active?
<panorain> Oh yes
<panorain> This is an actually pretty nice channel.
<e|f> Hi.  I have an ACER Aspire laptop.  Recently wiped it of Windows and installed Kubuntu 18.04.3 LTS from a burned DVD ISO.  Now the computer goes into a loop on boot.  Shows the ACER screen, then a few lines of text too fast to read, then reboots.  I've checked the BIOS and Boot menu.  Shows "Linplus lite."  Any thoughts on a fix?  Thanks!
<EriC^^> e|f: can you boot a live usb to troubleshoot?
<e|f> I only have the Ubuntu ISO on a DVD but, yep, it will boot to that if I hook up the external DVD drive and select Boot from DVD from the BIOS.
<EriC^^> ok do that
<e|f> OK, grub popped up, i selected Start Ubuntu and it's loading OK...
<EriC^^> e|f: once it boots hook up internet to it
<e|f> showing the kubuntu splash screen now and it's loading as expected
<e|f> ok
<EriC^^> done?
<e|f> almost
<e|f> just got to the Kubuntu screen "Try Kubuntu" / "Install Kubuntu."  Selected "Try."  It's loading the desktop now
<e|f> connected to WIFI.  Opened up a Firefox.  Firefox connected to yahoo.com for an example.  Internet works
<EriC^^> e|f: ok, open a terminal and type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<e|f> okie dokies
<e|f> https://termbin.com/43b9
<e|f> lucky it's a touchscreen.  the touchpad won't work.  i've had this problem before and can't remember how i fixed it :P
<EriC^^> brb
<e|f> ok
<EriC^> e|f: ok, it's installed in uefi mode
<EriC^> e|f: type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<e|f> kk
<e|f> gives - https://termbin.com/hgx8
<EriC^> e|f: type "sudo efibootmgr -b -B 0001"
<e|f> k
<EriC^> that should delete the linpus entry
<EriC^> e|f: usually with the acer pc's you have to set a bios administrator password, and that will unlock settings for the uefi and let you set ubuntu first and possibly "trust" it (there's a menu for trust)
<EriC^> e|f: we could delete all the extra entries there
<e|f> "Invalid bootnum value: FFFFFFFFFFFFFF5"
<e|f> i'd rather not set a bios password
<EriC^> e|f: you might have to
<e|f> ok
<EriC^> you can maybe remove the password after trusting ubuntu/setting the uefi
<e|f> ok, what do i do next. aside from give you fifty bucks for your help :p
<EriC^> e|f: anyways, im going to set one of the ubuntu entries first in line and see what happens, if nothing then try the bios password + settings
<EriC^> type "sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0004,2002,2003
<EriC^> e|f: type "sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0004,2002,2003"
<e|f> spits out a long list of stuff
<e|f> Boot0000* ubuntu; Boot0001* Linpus lite ... etc etc
<cybertruck2077> which app do you guys use to take notes?
<cybertruck2077> Notes for desktop stuff, like commands etc?
<e|f> before those boot entries... BootCurrent: 0003; Timeout: 0 seconds; BootOrder: 2001,0004,2002,2003
<e|f> you want me to reboot?
<EriC^> e|f: yeah giv eit a go
<e|f> k
<e|f> nah same thing.  i'll try the password method
<EriC^> ok
<e|f> under Security tab in BIOS -  Supervisor password is: Clear; User Password is: clear; HDD Password is: clear; Set supervisor password ...; Set User password ...; Set HDD password ...; Password on boot: Disabled; Secure Boot Mode: standard ...
<e|f> few other things too.  where do i go to from here
<gambl0re> is the differnce between, ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu just the desktop environments?
<Ben64> yep
<gambl0re> if i was on xubuntu and installed kde DE, does that mean im essentially running kubuntu?
<fys> more or less, yes
<Ben64> the default installed apps are different too
<gambl0re> i dont know why but i was running kubuntu before and i reinstalled everything and installed xubuntu because i thought that was the only way
<gambl0re> i never knew you could just install the DE's on it's own and switch back and forth
<gambl0re> also what is lightdm and ssdm, it was asking me when i was installing
<fys> we've all likely done something similar at some point.
<fys> lightdm is the login manager
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3 with Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI system-/logic-/main-/mother-board, onboard sound (Intel) stopped working after a kernel upgrade in the last few months... plz help fix! :)
<e|f> ah yep i see what you were saying Eric :)
<e|f> play around with the passwords and it then allows you to drop down and select trusted files
<DarwinElf> also, how do you delete all old logs?  I've been running this for over a year and some logs are probably GB.  I need that space now... maybe even delete all logs and restart logging?
<ryuo> DarwinElf: why do you assume that they would be? my server hasn't even breached 500MB with its logs and it's been going far longer.
<patrixl> logs are auto-rotated and kept only a certain number of days aren't they?
<patrixl> I'm sure journald works the same way
<patrixl> now some other apps not using journald/logrotate might be an exception to those rules...
<DarwinElf> i've had GB of logs before
<DarwinElf> sure, maybe I ran a server longer to have that happen... however even another few hundred MB would be nice
<e|f> EriC^: I set a password to unlock the UEFI settings, then ran through all of the various files under <ubuntu> and <boot> to set them as files in the allowable database.  Rebooted each time with each file.  And still it doesn't work.  Same loop as before
<EriC^> e|f: the file you need to set is /efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi
<EriC^> e|f: did you also change the boot order of the uefi?
<e|f> ah :)
<e|f> one sec, i'll try
<e|f> set the file to shimx64.efi ... not sure about the boot order of the uefi ?
<e|f> under Boot tab - Boot Mode: UEFI; Secure Boot: Enabled; Boot Priority order: Linpus lite; HDD...; CDROM ...; ...
<e|f> (if i can't fix this i'll try the 19.10 iso as well)
<gioele> hi, does the 18.04.3 installer support encrypting the disk or the home directories?
<EriC^> gioele: yes both
<EriC^> e|f: change the boot priority order
<gioele> Eric^: thanks. Do you know where I can find the documentation?
<EriC^> e|f: i dont think the iso would help
<EriC^> !install | gioele perhaps here
<ubottu> gioele perhaps here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<e|f> ah :) i see the EFI file has appeared at the boot mode screen, heh
<e|f> didn't notice that
<e|f> ok, i'll change it
<s4yang> i have problem with ubuntu server rsyslog, when my client (mikrotik) send log to my server, the log overide not append, how to make the log append
<e|f> oh wow
<e|f> jesus christ
<e|f> finally, a breakthrough
<e|f> yeah, i have the splash screen now
<e|f> how much time did i spend on this, lol
<ikonia> s4yang: probably best to share via a pastebin your client and server config
<EriC^^> e|f: nice
<EriC^^> uefi can be a pain sometimes cause of the manufacturers
<e|f> it's taking a while to load but i'm being patient with it :)
<vlt> Hello. Is there a way to get the available "desktop size" between any top and bottom panels in the MATE DE?
<EriC^^> e|f: try pressing Esc it should show something, it's probably a graphics issue or so
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | e|f
<ubottu> e|f: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<e|f> yeah it finally loaded
<EriC^^> vlt: there's a pixel ruler program you could download i guess
<EriC^^> it's called "screen ruler"
<e|f> After pressing ESC... it's finally said "You are in emergency mode..." "Press Enter for maintenance (or press control-D to continue)"
<vlt> EriC^^: I was looking for something to use programmatically in a script. More like xdpyinfo.
<Ublx> Hi, I need some kind of post it notes for Ubuntu 18.04 and tried almost all of them. I like xpad but I would need a possibility to pin them on top while using other programs. How can I do that?
<neildugan> I have skype installed, but the audio output has suddenly gone very bad, nothing else seems to have been affected.  I have tried fiddling with the configuration, but there hasn't been any improvement.  does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<elias_a> azeam: Thanks! Odd phenomenon. What make is the battery?
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: 19.10 live is able to use all 4 displays simultaneously. any way of copying any setting or finding out the culprit?
<bcx> Hi i'm trying to preseed bionic from whith a floppy containing the d-i selections. Seems like netboot 18.04 has floppy driver but doesn't automatically mount fd0. Is there any way to ask so from boot params ? Thx
<voltagex> hi, how can I get the following unit to work correctly?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tf2hPGXYfD/, with the user's login shell set to /sbin/nologin or /bin/false, I can't get it to start
<EriC^^> voltagex: maybe in line 29 replace /usr/bin/bash with /bin/bash
<EriC^^> voltagex: there's probably a command to see the log of the service
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3 with Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI system-/logic-/main-/mother-board, onboard sound (Intel) stopped working after a kernel upgrade in the last few months... plz help fix! :)
<voltagex> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b8Yn5FQHcF/
<EriC^^> voltagex: no idea
<marz_d`ghostman> what's the best utility to create a bootable usb? I've tried gparted and dd but my flash drive/usb doesn't seem to work
<lotuspsychje> marz_d`ghostman: ubuntu has an internal app to create bootable usb
<marz_d`ghostman> lotuspsychje: what app is that?
<lotuspsychje> marz_d`ghostman: the usb creator app, wich ubuntu version are you using?
<marz_d`ghostman> Ubuntu 16, I'm not creating a bootable ubuntu drive htough
<lotuspsychje> marz_d`ghostman: wich Os are you trying to burn?
<marz_d`ghostman> it's a firmware updater from Dell
<marz_d`ghostman> https://www.dell.com/support/home/ph/en/phbsd1/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=FV3R1&oscode=naa&productcode=poweredge-R620
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | marz_d`ghostman
<ubottu> marz_d`ghostman: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<tomreyn> bcx: this may be more of a topic for #ubuntu-server. also, have you considered better options than working with floppies in 2020? and what is this hardware?
<tomreyn> marz_d`ghostman: unfortunately dell does not yet support firmware updates on poweredge systems via fwupd / lvfs: https://fwupd.org/lvfs/search?value=Dell+poweredge-R620
<heeen> ok this is weird
<heeen> I have a logitech c920
<heeen> actually I have two, luckily. if I plug in one, it shows up with its microphone in pavucontrol etc, but it is silent
<heeen> if I plug it out and try the other one, same result
<heeen> if I plug it in, then plug another in, the second works, the first stays silent. I can then unplug the first and leave the second working
<tomreyn> marz_d`ghostman: but as the download page you pointed to explains, "Multiple methods are available to use the Bootable ISO like iDRAC virtual media, network location, USB drive and CD-ROM." and the USB drive installatio instruction (further down that page) states "Run any Bootable USB drive creator software." on ubuntu desktops, usb-creator-gtk and -kde are available. there is similar software which also works on a CLI, such as "mkusb", but
<tomreyn> that's not part of ubuntu.
<neildugan> I have skype installed, but the audio output has suddenly gone very bad, nothing else seems to have been affected.  I have tried fiddling with the configuration, but there hasn't been any improvement.  does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<EriC^^> neildugan: did you try restarting?
<bcx> tomreyn: actually i'm using packer on vSphere vms
<ph88> i used to get an option during installation to do disk encryption .. i no longer see it. how can i encrypt the disk ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<neildugan> EriC^^, No, that is something I should have thought of myself, I am imbarrased that I didn't
<EriC^^> neildugan: no worries, hopefully it doesnt keep happening, then maybe a different kernel might help
<neildugan> EriC^^, restarting skype doesn't work, it still malfunctions
<EriC^^> i meant the pc neildugan
<Ntemis> please i need help installing wine
<Ntemis> winehq-stable : Depends: wine-stable (= 5.0.0~bionic)
<Ntemis> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neildugan> EriC^^, OK, but atm I can't reset the computer, I will try that soon.
<WaV> Ntemis: If you're running Ubuntu you should be able to install it from the package manager.
<Ntemis> i cant
<Ntemis> any way to force it?
<EriC^^> neildugan: installing pavucontrol might help or maybe in the sound settings switching output to something then back
<WaV> Ntemis: All I did was "sudo apt-get install wine64" (64 for 64bit systems)
<Ntemis> it worked
<WaV> :thumbs up:
<Ntemis> thanks
<WaV> You're welcome.
<Ntemis> sudo apt install wine-stable doesnt work
<geirha> doesn't work in what way?
<ph88> https://linuxhint.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/u1.png Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security  ... i don't see this option anymore
<ph88> oh i see it actually but it would erase windows too ??
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: Correct, volume encryption is not recommended for dual boot systems
<ph88> is there another type of encryption i can still apply ?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: You can encrypt your home directory, which honestly should be enough
<ph88> how do i do that ?
<ioria> ph88, that option is really not in the installer anymore; you need to install normally and then run sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u user  and take care of the swap
<ph88> ah ok
<ph88> is there a tutorial on that ?
<ioria> ph88, https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<ph88> is it still up to date from 2017 ??
<ioria> i think so
<ph88> thank you
<ioria> no prob
<tomreyn> ph88: this could also be an option - https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ext4_encryption - ext4 file system encryption. but most of the time you really want FDE.
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: It's a dual boot machine... not recommended
<ph88> i don't think i can do FDE with windows alongside ubuntu
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: why not?
<tomreyn> ph88: the installer doesn't support it but i don't see why you can't
<ph88> how will windows be able to boot when it's encrypted ?
<tomreyn> you wouodn't encrypt the windows partition
<tomreyn> *wouldn't
<ph88> i understood FDE as full disk encryption
<ph88> i only have one disk
<tomreyn> yes, that's a bit misleading
<tomreyn> normally, with dmcrypt-luks, you encrypt data on partitions, not the entire disk
<ioria> ph88, would be more correct saying that there is no 'trivial way' to do that
<ph88> is this using dmcrypt-luks ?  https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<ioria> nope
<ph88> so there is dmcrypt-luks, ext4 crypt and cryptsetup
<ioria> ph88,  ecryptfs-utils  != cryptsetup
<tomreyn> cryptsetup is a user space utility for managing dm-crypt encrypted devices
<Phruis`> anyone using the QT Adwaita theme?  I can't get it to switch to dark on all apps
<lotuspsychje> Phruis`: are you using a stock adwaita theme or a downloaded one, on wich version of ubuntu?
<Phruis`> https://github.com/FedoraQt/adwaita-qt
<Phruis`> 19.10
<lotuspsychje> Phruis`: can you pastebin: apt policy adwaita-qt please
<Phruis`> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HWHD52cpHJ/
<Phruis`> i installed from source
<Phruis`> should i use the package?
<lotuspsychje> Phruis`: please install the version from apt to doublecheck
<lsfc1914> Hello everyone. I am on Ubuntu 16.04 and have problem with I-nex (which I installed several months ago). At first it worked fine, but from 2-3 months I can't even open it. When I type "i-nex" in terminal I got the following error: "ERROR: #2: Cannot load class 'JSON': Bytecode too recent. Please upgrade Gambas."
<lsfc1914> It would be great if someone is familiar with this problem and can help me.
<lotuspsychje> lsfc1914: you installed i-nex with the external ppa?
<pragmaticenigma> lsfc1914: That doesn't appear to be a software package available in the official Ubuntu software channels. You will have to contact the developer for assistance
<lsfc1914> allright
<lsfc1914> thank you
<lsfc1914> Is there something similar in the official Ubuntu software?
<tatertots> lsfc1914: have you at least tried to update gambas3 like the error suggested?
<ioria> not with gambas i think
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: if volunteers advice the support elsewhere, please dont continue support here
<pragmaticenigma> lsfc1914: You could build your own using Conky, which has many of the same features, but is more tooled for real time performance monitoring
<pragmaticenigma> Conky also has pre-made and/or community provided premade setups
<isomari> greetings, what setopt can I use to have human readable timestamps in my zsh history file?
<tomreyn> isomari: that's probably a good question for #zsh
<Silicium> hi there
<Silicium> apt-cache policy <package> shows a fine version table but no candidate. installint the package with package=$version installs the package with success but otherwise apt sais "no candidate"
<Silicium> how is that possible?
<Silicium> its an third party repository
<isomari> tomreyn: Thanks. Seems everyone is sleeping over there.
<tomreyn> Silicium: low priorities?
<Silicium> does that matter if there is no alternative?
<Silicium> Priority is Extra
<Silicium> no dependencies
<Silicium> right architecture :)
<tomreyn> Silicium: can you show the apt-cache output (after apt update) on a pastebin?
<Silicium> yes
<Silicium> its about filebeat package (elasticsearch) using 5.x repo works, 7.x doesnt work. seems to be a OS dependency but there are no dependencies
<Silicium> working 5.x repo: https://pastebin.com/iWgeVFB7
<tomreyn> that's not apt-cache policy output for a specific package
<vlm> is it possible to clone an hard drive whilst in use with dd or would it render the image unusable or so?
<Silicium> non working 7.x: https://pastebin.com/kCr4QJrT
<Silicium> ok not policy
<Silicium> non working policy: https://pastebin.com/GBGFvVf4
<tomreyn> Silicium: priority -10, wont be considered
<tomreyn> read apt_preferences(5)
<tomreyn> section "How APT Interprets Priorities"
<tomreyn> vlm: possible: yes, a good idea if the goal is to have usable data at the destination but there are read-write-mounted file systems on the source: no.
<tomreyn> vlm: you can use lvm or btrfs or zfs snapshots instead
<vlm> tomreyn: ok thanks ill rather do it offline then to keep data
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> tail -F appserv.log | grep Working >> push_api.log
<raddy> Why this command is not working ?
<raddy> I want grep to send the output to push_api.log
<raddy> Please help
<SwedeMike> raddy: "not working" isn't a good problem description. Please be more specific.
<raddy> SwedeMike: The grep output is not being sent to the file
<WaV> what is the output of the command && do you have write permissions in the directory where you are trying to write push_api.log?
<raddy> WaV: I ran that command as root
<WaV> Any output?
<SwedeMike> raddy: does it work without the >> ?
<SwedeMike> raddy: does it then work as expected and show it on the screen?
<raddy> SwedeMike: It is working if tail -F hits_BRTS.log | grep Working >> push_api.log
<raddy> Sorry without >> push_api.log
<tomreyn> thats a differently named log file
<raddy> tomreyn: It is working if  tail -F hits_BRTS.log | grep Working
<raddy> But not to the log file
<raddy> There is no spelling mistake
<tomreyn> it may be due to output buffering
<raddy> tomreyn: What is that ?
<SwedeMike> raddy: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/154861/why-does-tail-f-tail-fail-to-produce-any-output/154862
<tomreyn> http://www.pixelbeat.org/programming/stdio_buffering/
<chowder> morning all
<rapha> hi
<rapha> someone her from the gLabels project?
<chowder> rapha, are you having trouble printing out labels? I'm not a dev on that project. I just googled it when you mentioned it.
<Silicium> tomreyn: where did you saw priority -10?
<Silicium> ah lol
<Silicium> thx
<rapha> chowder: nope, the printing is working fine. we're trying to move from glabels3 to glabels4 and almost all (thousands) of our labels show "invalid barcode data" with glabels4. i think it must have something to do with it not yet supporting all of the barcode libraries that glabels3 supports.
<chowder> rapha: are you a small business owner by any chance?
<rapha> chowder: i'm the IT bitch for a bicycle shop
<chowder> rapha: lol ok well why did you move to GLabels4? Just curious.
<rapha> chowder: not "did". "wanting to". because glabels3 lacks some features in our distro and building it is getting tougher and tougher. building glabels4 is a breeze.
<chowder> well it looks like GLabels 3.x is the stable version. 4.x is the dev version. Usually you only see the major version number change when a change is made that breaks compatibility. You may have to stick with 3
<tomreyn> rapha: which distribution is this?
<rapha> tomreyn: Solus
<tomreyn> !ot | rapha: then please move
<ubottu> rapha: then please move: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chowder> https://glabels.org/pages/download <-- has links to the github repos for 3 and 4 and it looks like the author switched from GTK to QT for the interface. I imagine that there are other differences between the two that make porting old labels difficult or impossible. My suggestion is to reach out to the devs.
<rapha> and to be fair, the feature we're missing comes from an arcane library which is the actual pain in the behind to build
<rapha> tomreyn: i came here because some website mentioned that a member of the gLabels team hangs out here. i'll give you your precious space back, sheesh.
<rapha> yeah, this is my first (failed) attempt to reach out to the devs
<rapha> thank you for your welcoming friendliness tomreyn
<chowder> tomreyn: c'mon dude we need to be friendly to newcomers. Linux still only has 1% market share and its clear that this guy was supporting a business using Linux. He should've been treated better. Use some soft skills.
<tomreyn> chowder: i did, said "please". we can continue discussing this in #ubuntu-discuss if you'd like?
<chowder> fair enough
<bynarie> hi sorry im not really sure where to ask this.. so with load balancing, would you have multiple servers that sync with each other serving the same static content
<EdFletcherT137> bynarie: the individual servers don't sync with each other. the load balancer uses some algorithm to "evenly" distribute requests amongst the individual servers. only it must know about them.
<chowder> bynarie: In general, load balancing means distributing the incoming requests amongst many servers. You can have a publicly facing DNS record for your load balancer that then divides the requests amongst your servers.
<bynarie> right i undertand that the requests are distributed to them probably through dns requests
<bynarie> so if i have a webservice that requires php/mysql stuff, wouldnt the 2 servers need to be synced in some way to provide static content?
<leftyfb> bynarie: you want #ubuntu-server
<tharkun> Good $DAY. I have a server that every type there is an update there is a warning stating: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda it seems to get into an infinite loop which can I think can only be broken with ^C ( I might be wrong) How can I get rid of this warnings so the set up can have smooth updates?
<tharkun> deleting cryptsetup seems to cascade to many other packages which I am unsure abouth their purpose.
<leftyfb> tharkun: can you give more details on this server? Ubuntu version. Is it a VPS? Docker? Where does encryption come into play?
<tharkun> VPS, No hdd encryption, uname -a Linux li206-118 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> tharkun: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> tharkun: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tharkun> leftyfb: How do I get the version?
<leftyfb> tharkun: I just gave you the commands to run
<tharkun> output is https://termbin.com/msci
<tharkun> That is not what I expected. Sorry
<tharkun> from apt-get update bionic
<tharkun> leftyfb: ^^
<leftyfb> tharkun: this on Linode?
<tharkun> yes
<leftyfb> tharkun: I copied your error into google and came up with this as the first result: https://www.linode.com/community/questions/17283/apt-get-update-and-upgrade-question-on-ubuntu-18
<leftyfb> tharkun: Can you copy/paste the commands you're running for updates and the errors into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com please?
<tharkun> leftyfb: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<leftyfb> tharkun: those errors should be safe to ignore. They're just warnings. But you're saying it gets locked up and you can't do updates. That might be another issue.
<leftyfb> tharkun: We need a the full output please
<leftyfb> tharkun: please copy/paste the entire commands plus output with errors to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tharkun> leftyfb: I updated the server this morning. I constantly check for updates and I will leave a note there to report back the output to you when the next updates come up.
<tharkun> Thanks for the time.
<leftyfb> tharkun: ok, that doesn't add up ....
<leftyfb> tharkun: if it hangs on the update, then they shouldn't be all caught up
<tomreyn> thi *could* be bug 1580308
<ubottu> bug 1580308 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs cryptsetup must correctly take into account PARTLABEL inside /etc/fstab" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580308
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that would only apply when installing kernels and related packages. initramfs won't be regenerated just updating vim for example
<tomreyn> leftyfb: right, but i assume that's what tharkun was referring to, update-initramfs running as a result of kernel (or initrd related) updates.
<leftyfb> possibly
<tharkun> The kernel was updated. That is certain. And initram was rebuild
<leftyfb> tharkun: do you run into the issue if you install a package you don't already have? Try installing nmap or cowsay
<tharkun> no isues with apt-get install cowsay
<tharkun> No isues by uninstalling cowsay
<tomreyn> very old, but may still hold true: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/error-while-installing-packages?answer=1293
<tharkun> leftyfb: I did leave a note on the server with the relevant information to look for. Thanks and as soon as I get new data I will share it.
<nicktguest> i have a bash file with a command in it. I want to copy that command only to the command line and run it without the script. I’m running command line only so no copy paste etc. How do I do it?
<leftyfb> nicktguest: grep for the command and then type it in
<jhutchins_wk> nicktguest: Is the command you want the only thing in the file?
<nicktguest> Yeah I want to avoid typing it again. Ideally a yank from vim would persist into the command line but it doesn’t.
<nicktguest> jhutchins_wk no. There’s several commands and lines in the script.
<jhutchins_wk> No, because vim is no longer running.  The shell is seperate.
<jhutchins_wk> nicktguest: Ok, copy the file, edit the new file to remove the other commands and then do bash ./file
<jhutchins_wk> You can also install the GPM package which gives you console mouse.
<nicktguest> im looking for the command from that file to be placed on the command line so I can edit it.
<nicktguest> Not just execute it.
<leftyfb> nicktguest: there is no clipboard on a headless server
<leftyfb> nicktguest: if you want to get silly, you could potentially grep and export the command to your ~/.bash_history, exit out and log back in. It might be in your history where you'll be able to edit it before you run it
<JimBuntu> leftyfb: I don't consider that silly. ctrl-u and ctrl-y would work for what's already typed at the terminal as well, if that helps
<JimBuntu> nicktguest: A good way to handle this though, might be to grep the single command into a new file, edit that file and then run that file
<sams0x41> I  was hoping someone could answer a linux/upstream fix question for me. In the following ubuntu cve tracker, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-13144.html i see that for the upstream field it is stating  8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-13 as the fix. This is a debian fork of the package right?  I see the semver being mentioned on
<sams0x41> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-13144
<oerheks> sams0x41,  ask in #debian? meanwhile imagemagick is some versions further.. https://launchpad.net/imagemagick/+packages
<sams0x41> thanks oerheks will do, i think for certain packages, ubuntu is using debian as its upstream and for others, ubuntu is using the original C package but i wanted confirmation
<jayjo> has anyone had luck using a gpg tool for gmail on ubuntu? http://leoiannacone.github.io/goopg/ I see this but there is no goopg-chrome package available via apt-get install
<leftyfb> jayjo: it's not part of the official packages, no
<leftyfb> jayjo: the instructions say to install the chrome extension and then add the PPA, install the package from the PPA
<jayjo> Ok I see. It didn't work because there is an error with the release file: https://bpaste.net/FS7Q
<jayjo> is that an issue on my end or is it something with their PPA?
<ioria> jayjo, probably because that ppa does not support eoan
<azeam> elias_a: I managed to get the HP UEFI diagnostic tools on a USB stick, the battery passes the test but seems pretty worn out. Ubuntu does however incorrectly report the full charge value as design value (now it's 25.5Wh, compared to yesterdays 20Wh) https://imgur.com/a/JunCUqE
<oerheks> azeam, batteries worn out, why do you trust the readings then? it is not an ubuntu issue, should be linux wide.
<oerheks> and what do you want ubuntu to do, fix our bad battery readings?
<tatertots> batteries are consumable items...these items have to be replaced periodically
<azeam> oerheks, yes a Linux issue and not Ubuntu, I agree. But the design value should still report correctly regardless of battery status, no?
<azeam> tatertos: yes...
<oerheks> it is not even a linux issue, you are chasing ghosts
<azeam> how is it not a Linux issue if the battery reports one value (according to the UEFI tool, unless they use hardcoded values for different models?) and Linux interprets it as another?
<JimBuntu> azeam: from what I have seen/read, the design capacity can change from power on to power on using other HP tools outside of the OS. So while there might be some issue with how it's interpreted by the OS, there is also apparently an issue with what's reported by the hardware itself.
<azeam> JimBuntu: that's possible, though it seems in this case is if Linux is using the full charge capacity as design capacity value
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: 19.10 live is able to use all 4 displays simultaneously. any way of copying any setting or finding out the culprit?
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: did you try purge nvidia and fallback to nouveau to test yet?
<Hellphyre23> Anyone know why when i hit the lock button, it opens up a new login screen at tty2 and leaves me logged in at tty1?
<ioria> Hellphyre23, never heard;   Super + L  works ?
<Hellphyre23> nope
<ioria> Hellphyre23, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen
<Hellphyre23> false
<ioria> Hellphyre23, what uubntu version and Desktop in use ?
<Hellphyre23> Ubuntu 19.10 Gnome 3.34.2
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: yes it does not help
<ioria> Hellphyre23,  have you changed your dispaly manager ?
<ioria> *display
<Hellphyre23> yes, also have Plasma so using a SDDM
<ioria> Hellphyre23, well, if you ask plasma should run alone ; but maybe that behavior  might be caused by some buggy extensions ; try to reset them or disable
<Tonren> I'm on 18.04 and trying to set up phpmyadmin, however I got plenty of errors because phpmyadmin 4.6 is not fully compatible with PHP 7.2. rather than downgrade PHP I tried to manually install the latest phpmyadmin... the procedure is rather confusing. Is there a repo out there with the latest phpmyadmin?
<Hellphyre23> ioria, thanks, i will try that out, think it is on the right path
<Hellphyre23> thanks ioria, swapped back to gdm and everything works fine now
<ioria> ok, good
<linext> is it possible to make .sh files runnable by the terminal via the GUI?
<linext> i'd like to double-click or right click and open with terminal
<ioria> linext, what file manager  ?
<linext> the default one ubuntu has
<linext> Activities -> Files
<linext> Right clicking shows "Open with Other Application" but Terminal isn't there
<ioria> linext, you want to open it in terminal to execute it or edit it ?
<Lone_Wolf> With Thunar you might be able to do a custom action (Edit > Custom Actions)
<Lone_Wolf> For execution
<acovrig> I'm trying KDE and have an external display that is overscanning. I tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/508358/overscanning-picture-problem-using-hdmi-with-intel-graphics - --set overscan doesn't work (BadName - see comment by SodR), --transform works, but just moves the overscanned display, it doesn't shrink it to fit the display.
<acovrig> Is there any way to have X frame the display in x pixels of unusable space and shrink the display to fit within the frame?
<linext> like double-clicking a .bat file in Windows
<ioria> linext,  well, you need a custom .desktop file in   .local/share/applications that calls gnome-terminal with a 'bash -c '  command
<WaV> linext: You should just be able to mark it as executalbe
<WaV> executable*
<ioria> WaV, for some some reason he wants to run it in terminal (maybe for the output)
<badsektur> is there a furry themed ubuntu? uwuntu?
<WaV> ahh, well then create a desktop launcher file and prefix the command as ioria suggested.
<arunpyasi> Hi everyone ! Why am I not getting login screen but purple screen after reboot when I installed virtualbox-guest-additions iso inside a ubuntu 19.10 Vbox .
<Miles8of9> i need to create some threads to run some code outside the may thread... how can i call methods of objects from main thread on another thread? it's not possible,,,
<Miles8of9> main
<Miles8of9> basic example: you have a car, you run it and the car starts... after some time, you want it to turn right or left.... how?
<Miles8of9> wtf! wrong channel sorry
<linext> why is a space needed at the beginning of " #!/usr/bin/bash" ?
<oerheks> linext, not needed AFAIK, any number of spaces is valid https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/276751/is-space-allowed-between-and-bin-bash-in-shebang
<linext> the problem is that ubuntu puts bash in /bin/bash
<linext> not /usr/bin/bash
<leftyfb> linext: I'm pretty sure /bin/bash has been the location for debian since the beginning. Over 20 years. Why is that a problem for Ubuntu?
<DSdavidDS> I am getting an issue as described in this post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/881175/why-installtion-fails-when-preseeding-the-partitioning-method
<DSdavidDS> Has anyone run into this issue?
<leftyfb> DSdavidDS: you want #ubuntu-server
<DSdavidDS> thanks
<DSdavidDS> for visibility, if anyone can answer my question above, that'd be great
<sams0x41> i've noticed that certain ubuntu package versions have 7: or 8: within them before a version e.g. "8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-13", does anyone know what that actually corresponds to in ubuntu?
<oerheks> sams0x41, <upstream version>-<debian revision> see https://askubuntu.com/questions/620533/what-is-the-meaning-of-the-xubuntuy-string-in-ubuntu-package-names
<sams0x41> ahhh perfect, thankyou
<ducasse> sams0x41: iirc that first number is the epoch
<ioria> yup
<linext> leftyfb, i'm copying commands from a magazine and trying them.  #!/usr/bin/bash doesn't work and #!/bin/bash works
<leftyfb> linext: and what OS does the magazine say the commands are compatible with?
<sams0x41> thanks  ducasse what you said led me to this which explained everything https://serverfault.com/questions/604541/debian-packages-version-convention
<linext> the examples are all in an ubuntu terminal screenshot
<leftyfb> linext: then stop following anything in that magazine because they don't have a good grasp on linux distributions
<ioria> /usr/bin/bash is redhat
<leftyfb> ^
<leftyfb> linext: what makes you say the examples are in an ubuntu terminal screenshot?
<linext> it's in the magazine
<linext> the window look like ubuntu
<oerheks> url?
<leftyfb> linext: "look like ubuntu" does not mean it is ubuntu. Any OS can be made to look like ubuntu
<leftyfb> linext: you might want to read more carefully
<linext> actually, on second thought... maybe I added /usr/ from searching online
<sarnold> leftyfb,linext,ioria -- /usr/bin/bash is also in ubuntu:
<sarnold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KDDy3ZWHxM/
<leftyfb> sarnold: tell me 20.04 doesn't just up and change something like that?
<ioria> sarnold, not on my system... interesting
<sarnold> leftyfb: it's also in eoan https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqpJB6b7bJ/
<sarnold> leftyfb: I don't have disco any more to test with
<ducasse> sarnold: same on disco
<ioria> on xenial and bionic is only /bin/bash https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/bash/filelist
<leftyfb> that is horrible if true. I can't seem to find any announcement about this
<leftyfb> hm
<leftyfb> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/bash/filelist
<leftyfb> that shows /bin/bash
<ioria> yep
<leftyfb> and disco https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/bash/filelist
<EriC^> !find /usr/bin/bash
<leftyfb> sarnold: you got something screwy :)
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17107 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=/usr/bin/bash&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<EriC^> sarnold: what does "dpkg -S /usr/bin/bash" give?
<ioria> maybe a link or something
<ioria> same on focal https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/amd64/bash/filelist
<sarnold> EriC^: it's just the worst :)
<sarnold> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/bash
<sarnold> which busts my usual dpkg -S `which foo`
<ioria> sarnold, ll /usr/bin/bash
<sarnold> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1183448 Nov 13 00:54 /usr/bin/bash*
<leftyfb> I just installed 19.10 i a container, it's got /usr/bin/bash ... what's going on?
<ioria> ok, i'am out
<leftyfb> this is VERY bad. Did I miss an announcement?
<sarnold> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-November/040536.html
<sarnold> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-November/001253.html
<leftyfb> ok, at least that made a link
<leftyfb> I was going to freak out if !#/bin/bash was going to break
<sarnold> yeah that'd be chaos at the next level
<sarnold> I hate the whole mess
<sarnold> sure /bin and /usr/bin and /sbin and /usr/sbin is bloody annoying. but this feels worse.
<ioria> we'll see
<oerheks>  .. /bin is a symlink to usr/bin, similarly /lib and /sbin. oke, but i read somewhere ENV is important in this?
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys. Is there an application that can set up the SSH tunnel and connect to VNC in one application, please?
<ioria> ActionParsnip, an hint here maybe : https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-connect-to-vnc-using-ssh/
<ioria> not in one shot probably
<ActionParsnip> Loria: yeah I can setup a tunnel OK. Was after a single app that did both bits in one hit 😎
<ioria> aye
<ActionParsnip> Oooh SSVNC seems to be the one
<ioria> ActionParsnip, maybe here https://github.com/zrax/gsshvnc
<ActionParsnip> Haha thanks :)
<ioria> you're welcm
<Max0815> does anyone have an idea how to increase a partition in decreasing direction of sectors?
<Max0815> like  i have a swap partition infron of my / partition which i would like to delete and then increase the / partition to the left
<Joel> any way to prevent the calculator from putting numbers in 3.39849238943892X10^12 notation? and display the full number?
<ActionParsnip> Max0815: may want to use gparted in live CD / USB desktop
<sarnold> man that is a parsnip of *action* -- give advbice and then quit eight seconds later
<leftyfb> oerheks: well, I'm told the proper way is to call #!/usr/bin/env bash
<Sven_vB> how can I chech which baudrates a usbTTY accepts, or the maximum baudrate?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: it's dependent on the end device, not the port
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: in order to ask the device what baud rate it supports (if it even serves that information up), you would need to be speaking on the correct baud rate
<leftyfb> Max0815: that is a decrease and then move
<leftyfb> Max0815: sorry, move then increase
<Max0815> leftyfb: ah ok so I would probably need to move all files to a different location?
<Max0815> didnt try gparted yet
<leftyfb> Max0815: no, you move the partition to the beginning of the drive and then expand it
<Max0815> as i was hoping for a command line based solution
<leftyfb> Max0815: you can also use the command line
<leftyfb> Max0815: https://superuser.com/a/1390940
<Max0815> oke deleting the partition and then creating a new isn't a big deal. But i guess my usual resize2fs approach wont work
<Max0815> oh thx that link looks about right
<leftyfb> Max0815: that only works on resizing a filesystem. Not moving or resizing partitions
<leftyfb> (resize2fs)
<Max0815> so create a new partiton, shift left, resize2fs
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> Max0815: use gparted
<leftyfb> drag and drop
<Max0815> mhm i guess that would save me some time
<leftyfb> Max0815: in gparted, right-click the partition and pick resize/move
<Max0815> thx, will try that now :)
<Max0815> if I dont come back my harddrive probably died (but i have backups lol)
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, thanks!
<danomite> I'm having trouble with my xubuntu (guest) VM graphics. Its very sluggish to follow the pointer and type. My Ubnuntu guest works great. I'm running Windows 10 Host with Hyper-V. Is there anything I should look at to understand why my Xubuntu VM's graphics are sluggish.
<sarnold> danomite: check the video driver in use in both guests (xorg log)
<oerheks> enable GPU passthrough? http://techgenix.com/enabling-physical-gpus-hyper/
<oerheks> or how do those redmonds call it
<danomite> oerheks: "redmonds" :D
<Wally> Start your photocopiers.
<elias_a> azeam: Thank you again. Seems like HP is not following the industry standard. :/
<Max0815> leftyfb: thx for the gparted advice, worked pefectly + printed the terminal commands used ;)
<lovetruth> hello
<lovetruth> I have some really odd problem... can someone help me debug it?...
<ducasse> !ask | lovetruth
<ubottu> lovetruth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oerheks> ask, wait and see :-)
<lovetruth> I have some ubuntu box (18.04) and I have ssh and tomcat on it. I can access tomcat on port 80, but I cannot access the ssh on port 22!...
<lovetruth> and netstat -netpaul says it´s listening on 0.0.0.0:22
<lovetruth> I have an almost identical (cloned it in ESXi) ubuntu box and there it´s the very reverse: the port 80 for tomcat is not working (same, listening on 0.0.0.0:80 - using authbind, actually), but the 22 for ssh is working!
<sarnold> are there firewall rules installed? check ufw or iptables -L output
<lovetruth> I did ufw allow 22
<lovetruth> and ufw allow 80
<lovetruth> on both machines
<sarnold> lovetruth: does your ISP or cloud provider have a firewall in place? blocking 22 and 25 and so on is pretty common
<sarnold> lovetruth: aws calls it "security groups"
<lovetruth> impossible - it´s all on LAN
<tomreyn> test whether you can connect to the servers' WAN (if any, otherwise LAN) IP address by running     nc -vv IPADDRESS 80     and nc -vv IPADDRESS 22    on the server itself (replacing IPADDRESS).
<lovetruth> and even nmap from another LAN device sees also only those ports on their respective machines (let´s say A.B.C.120 has 80 opened and working, but not 22        and        A.B.C.122 has 22 working, but not 80)
<lovetruth> tomreyn, did that test
<lovetruth> and I can netcat only from the terminal into the localhost 80     and localhost 22
<lovetruth> can´t netcat from outside
<lovetruth> it´s listening on 0.0.0.0:22 and 0.0.0.0:80
<tomreyn> so nc from the server to it's WAN or LAN IP address does not work for either port?
<lovetruth> if I try to ssh from the A.B.C.122 into A.B.C.120 it says     120
<lovetruth> ssh: connect to host 192.168.111.120 port 22: No route to host
<lovetruth>  
<lovetruth> tomreyn, A.B.C.120 has 80 working , but not 22
<lovetruth> and A.B.C.122 has 22 working, but not 80
<sarnold> aha nice
<sarnold> now you've got something to work with
<sarnold> ip route ipaddress   can show you what interface was used
<sarnold> or show that there's no interfaces that match that IP
<lovetruth> but A.B.C.122 it´s a clone from A.B.C.120 (in ESXi)... and I checked the MAC - they are different... and ping works on all of them...
<danomite> I checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log but didn't find much in comparison to my VM's. The command Xorg log only gave me an errror that "log" isn't an available option.
<lovetruth> and it´s all on LAN
<sarnold> danomite: sorry, I just don't know off-hand where xorg logs live these days :(
<tomreyn> danomite: X nowadays runs as the restricted user and logs to their home
<tomreyn> .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<danomite> thanks
<tomreyn> to confirm it's the latest:    uptime; grep -o 'Time:.*' ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<danomite> neither vm has a ~/.local/share/xorg directory. Ubuntu has ~/.local/share/xrdp/*.log
<Betal> so I tryed again to update kernel, when booting I get "failed to start user manager for uid 121", what log file I should look for?
<sarnold> Betal: that sounds a bit like a --system was forgotten on an adduser command
<sarnold> Betal: I'm not sure what to suggest to repair though
<Betal> sarnold: this is 99% video driver related or gdm, from old tests
<lovetruth> where should I debug this odd thing?!...
<lovetruth> so... did a tcpdump on port 80 on the machine A.B.C.122 and this is what I´ve got:  https://pastebin.com/aT17PSV0    What is your oppinion?...
<Betal> sarnold: removing ampgpu-pro and reboting fixed the issue, probably kernel update and didn't reinstall so the driver, so obviously not going to work lol
<sarnold> Betal: wow; I would *not* have guessed that. ever. :)
<sarnold> Betal: nice
<Squarism> uptime 98 effin workdays of hard ass java developement. I bow to linux and ubuntu creators
<pragmaticenigma> Squarism: hello and welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. I'm glad to see you're have a positive experience. If you would like to chat or discuss how Ubuntu has been a great benefit to you, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<Squarism> Got it!
<lovetruth> sarnold, it was FirewallD blocking it :) I still have no idea how did that happened - as it suddenly stopped working only since yesterday... And only I and some java programmer know the root password... :) I wouldn´t imagine him trying to handle iptables or firewallD... at most ufw - could be!... :)
<badcoder> hello
<badcoder> I used to have this package available in debian: gcc-6-mips-linux-gnu
<badcoder> but not in disco/ubuntu
<badcoder> I am trying to get something equivalent, but gcc-9-mips-linux-gnu has "no installation candidate"
<badcoder> am I missing any repo?
<badcoder> I am not sure if the name is disco, its 19.10 ubuntu
<sarnold> badcoder: let me look around my archive mirror
<badcoder> tnx
<badcoder> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco-updates/gcc-9-mips-linux-gnu
<badcoder> it should exist...
<sarnold> badcoder: here's some packages to look for http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/my6CNKdwZW/
<DSdavidDS> How would I go about automatically running commands after a custum ubuntu install?
<sarnold> DSdavidDS: investigate cloud-init
<badcoder> sarnold: can I get them with apt, or need I download them manually?
<DSdavidDS> looks useful but It doesn't look like what I need. I need it to be independent of network connections
<sarnold> badcoder: you may need to get them manually -- it looks like they existed in disco but that's hit end-of-life..
<badcoder> >_>
<Bashing-om> !info binutils-mips-linux-gnu eoan
<ubottu> binutils-mips-linux-gnu (source: binutils-mipsen (4~c4ubuntu1)): GNU binary utilities, for mips-linux-gnu target. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.32.90.20190917-0ubuntu1cross4ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 2218 kB, installed size 13794 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; x32)
<oerheks> but disco .. is EOL?
<badcoder> Bashing-om: how did you know that was the package? it totally smells like that
<pragmaticenigma> !details | DSdavidDS : the more you explain, the better volunteers can support your use cases
<ubottu> DSdavidDS : the more you explain, the better volunteers can support your use cases: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<badcoder> but... HOW DID YOU KNOW!?
#ubuntu 2020-01-31
<DSdavidDS> ubottu: most certainly! I am trying to set up a user as a sudoer and run a few gsetting commands
<ubottu> DSdavidDS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DSdavidDS> LOL I just got fooled
<Bashing-om> badcoder: I looked :) https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mips-linux-gnu&mode=filename&suite=eoan&arch=any .
<badcoder> Bashing-om: that does not include the gcc mips compiler support
<badcoder> only binary utilities
<pragmaticenigma> DSdavidDS: again, it helps to elaborate more. It will help if you tell us what Ubuntu flavor and version you are working with. Also, what exactly are you trying to set? To find the most appropriate placement of your commands. For example, it might work well enough to setup a cron task with "@reboot" which will run a single command each time the machine starts up. It might be more beneficial to create a service, to allow something
<pragmaticenigma> to continuously run in the back ground. if it is specific to the GUI, it might work best to add things to the Auto Start feature in the desktop environment that you are using.
<Bashing-om> badcoder: Here ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/gcc-7-cross-ports .
<badcoder> E: Package 'gcc-7-mips-linux-gnu' has no installation candidate
<sarnold> badcoder: you could spin up a bionic instance in lxd or similar to install https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gcc-7-mips-linux-gnu or https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gcc-8-mips-linux-gnu
<DSdavidDS> pragmaticenigma: I am using 19.10, planning on keeping the same feature in 20.04. I have a custom image with preseeding to automate the ubiquity setup. I want this to happen only once after my initial installation (preferrable not cron everytime it boots). I am trying to automatically adjust power settings and change default launch icons so a
<DSdavidDS> service wouldn't be the right solution either.
<Bashing-om> badcoder: ' apt show gcc-10-mips-linux-gnu ' ??
<sarnold> gcc 10? https://gcc.gnu.org/ .. tops out at 9.2
<badcoder> nothing
<badcoder> I wasn't honestly expecting that the bleeding edge of ubuntu would just cut out support for mips in gcc
<badcoder> so I'll go back to using debian
<pragmaticenigma> DSdavidDS: it doesn't appear that there really is anything that Ubuntu natively supports for a "First Boot" feature. The best I'm seeing is setting up the machine for OEM distribution, which I'm guessing isn't what you're looking for either
<pragmaticenigma> DSdavidDS: it might be a path, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/oem-config-firstboot.8.html
<DSdavidDS> thanks, I'll look into that
<pragmaticenigma> DSdavidDS: another option is that systemd supoprt "ConditionPathExists" in the config. you could set it up to only run if a particular file is found... when your first boot script runs, have it delete that path and the service will no longer run again
<pragmaticenigma> https://serverfault.com/a/853403
<sarnold> nice idea
<DSdavidDS> actually, I just found glib overrides can be done to force certain settings. I think I can change that in the image pre-boot
<UTAN_dev> I'm on a shared server and need to set the default path for non-interactive ssh logins. (As in, `ssh -o PasswordAuthentication=no user@server.com 'command' `) Which dot file should I edit and does it depend on the default shell? (I changed it from csh to bash)
<tomreyn> UTAN_dev: the default path would be the home directory of the user you're authenticating to
<UTAN_dev> The actual command is:
<UTAN_dev> ssh -o PasswordAuthentication=no kpuc@kpuc.pairserver.com 'env COLUMNS=141  drush  --debug                          [command]
<UTAN_dev> --root=/usr/home/kpuc/public_html/kpuc.pairserver.com --uri=http://default --verbose  core-status 2>&1' 2>&1
<UTAN_dev> and it returns "env: 'drush': No such file or directory" because the drush executable is in ~/bin, and ~/bin is not the default $PATH.
<UTAN_dev> (running `ssh -o PasswordAuthentication=no kpuc@kpuc.pairserver.com 'echo $PATH'` returns /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin)
<UTAN_dev> So what I'm trying to do is find the corrcet dot file, on the remote server, which would set the $PATH for non-interactive logins like this ssh command.
<tomreyn> oh so you want to manipulate the PATH environment variable
<UTAN_dev> correct
<Wally> export PATH=$PATH:location
<UTAN_dev> I could do this in an interactive shell, but this ssh command runs by itself
<UTAN_dev> Another way to put it is, when you run a command like `ssh -o PasswordAuthentication=no kpuc@kpuc.pairserver.com 'echo $PATH' ` , which dot files (if any) would be run on the remote server before `echo $PATH` is run?
<tomreyn> ssh [..] user@server 'source ~/.bashrc; myothercommand'
<UTAN_dev> I'm not directly running the ssh command. It's part of a utilty (drush); this is just the line that fails.
<UTAN_dev> So I have no control over the command that it sends to the remote server.
<UTAN_dev> I can run "drush sql-sync [….]" targeting other servers just fine, because those servers correctly set the default $PATH.
<UTAN_dev> The only difference is with this server.
<tomreyn> what's special about this server then?
<tomreyn> i guess if you can't change the command you run against the server, you can still edit /etc/environment
<tomreyn> but that'd make it a system wide change
<UTAN_dev> It's shared hosting. I have no access to anything above the user home directory.
<tomreyn> https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-Startup-Files.html#Bash-Startup-Files
<tomreyn> see also environ(7), env(1)
<DarwinElf> on 18.04.3 with Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI system-/logic-/main-/mother-board, onboard sound (Intel) stopped working after a kernel upgrade in the last few months... plz help fix! :)
<gambl0re> whats the diff between xubuntu running kde DE and Kubuntu?
<puff> Is there anything special about the account that gets created in the installation process?  I don't see it listed in sdoers.
<sarnold> puff: check the groups instead
<puff> aha
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.  Is there anything else special about it?
<sarnold> puff: I think that's it
<puff> I accidentally rsync'd my old laptop (16.04 LTS) backup of /home/puff into /home/puff instead of /home/puff/old.
<puff> So now I'm wondering what I broke, and considering creating another account to be the main account.
<puff> Or I guess I could just reinstall ubuntu.
<leftyfb> gambl0re: xubuntu doesn't run KDE. It runs XFCE. Kubuntu runs KDE.
<puff> leftyfb: I think they're asking what happens if they are on xubuntu and the install the kubuntu-desktop package and then choose that from the login screen.
<gambl0re> leftyfb, what if i install kde DE using xubuntu, am i basically running kubuntu?
<puff> gambl0re: I'm pretty sure that the answer is yes there.
<leftyfb> gambl0re: if you log out and pick kde as your DE on the greeter page, then there won't be much difference. None that you might care about anyway
<leftyfb> gambl0re: there might be some missing kde-specific applications, but you can install them if you need them
<sarnold> puff: oh man :/
<sarnold> puff: I don't think a reinstall would help with much -- if your mistake is confined to /home/puff then nothing else on the system should be overwritten, right?
<puff> sarnold: Yeah.
<puff> It'll be interesting to see how things work :-)
<turnip420> Is there a reason why xenial backports is so lacking? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-backports/allpackages
<turnip420> Not hating just curious
<sarnold> wow, that's significantly more packages in backports than I expected
<sarnold> turnip420: my impression is that the backports pocket was never really well defined; some folks wanted libraries in there, other folks wanted applications, but for pacakges that weren't "leaf" packages, it then raised questions if dependencies from outside backports was going to keep working..
<sarnold> turnip420: the handful of folks who were interested in backports just seemed overwhelmed with requests
<sarnold> turnip420: snap packages are a lot easier to keep updated, and because they are so separated from the rest of the packaging, there's less support burden on them
<sarnold> turnip420: so my guess is the things where backports might have made sense have instead been replaced by snap packages
<turnip420> got it
<puff> sarnold: Alternatively, I could create another new account and then just copy configs, etc, over from it into the first account...
<turnip420> I'm a regular debian user and backports are the best way to get new software
<sarnold> puff: what's the goal? /etc/skel/ has the "new user" contents, you could compare those handful of things against what you've got in /home/puff right now
<sarnold> turnip420: I think the fact that ubuntu releases every six months drastically reduces the desire for backports compared to debian's long release cycles
<turnip420> Got it
<turnip420> Makes sense
<puff> sarnold: aha, good.
<sarnold> (which is poart of what drives the snap ecosystem in ubuntu -- folks who otherwise want to stay on LTS releases but have one or two applications fresh can do so via snap)
<puff> sarnold: My goal is mainly to make sure I don't break something by blithely overwriting everything.
<sarnold> puff: probably just your own data is lost :(
<puff> sarnold: Interesting, re: snap.  I've been meaning to look into that.
<Diamondcite> Is there an issue if I only want to update my Ubuntu install once every 4 years and want nothing to break?
<sarnold> Diamondcite: like, go without security updates?
<puff> sarnold: Well this is a brand new install, installed it last night, rsync'ing these files over is literally the first thing I've done with it.
<sarnold> puff: oh!
<sarnold> puff: then you're probably fine then :) heh
<puff> sarnold: Sorry, thought that was clear.
<Diamondcite> sarnold: Supposedly, asking in case of worst case scenario.
<sarnold> puff: I was afraid that you might have lost years of work here and were takng it shockingly well, hehe
<puff> sarnold: hah, yeah.
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<sarnold> Diamondcite: that sounds like a bad idea to me but I may be biased :)
<puff> sarnold: What's the deal with snap packages?
<turnip420> flatpacks
<Diamondcite> sarnold: More like I want to know how it'll hold up. Arch Linux would not even boot if I pulled such a stunt.
<turnip420> they shove all the deps inside the package
<turnip420> great for cross platform
<Diamondcite> sarnold: Also that system might be off physically for no network.. so security updates for that duration doesn't matter as much?
<turnip420> unideal for saving space, but no one cares about space
<Diamondcite> turnip420: So why have a /usr which is only 10GB and needs libraries when you can have the same in 128GB with static linking?
<sarnold> Diamondcite: heh, I've got a machine with 9.04 installed that I still boot up every now and then. a LOT has changed since then but I'd really expect a machine to keep working fine for *many* years
<Diamondcite> I am mainly hopping to only dist upgrade every 4 years.. Hence wondering if the system will work fine and boot
<Diamondcite> Assuming the software used is still in circulation
<sarnold> Diamondcite: yeah, that should work fine; afterall canonical is still supporting 12.04 LTS for a few customers
<Diamondcite> I've managed to break the boot process due to typing something similar to apt-get distupgrade... and then rebooting after it's run it's course
<sarnold> puff: snaps are a way to decouple application update cycles from OS update cycles
<sarnold> Diamondcite: try apt upgrade instead
<puff> turnip420: Thanks.
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<sarnold> Diamondcite: apt upgrade is less likely to uninstall important packages just to satisfy a dependency resolver :)
<Diamondcite> I don't mind if I have to do 8.04 -> 12.04 -> 16.04 -< 20.04 as long as it keeps booting with each step done sequentially all at once :)
<puff> turnip420: I wonder if snaps are like docker, i.e. using a copy-on-write shared file system?
<sarnold> puff: snaps can also include some sandboxing via apparmor, seccomp, and namespaces, which makes it a bit like apple's app store or google's play store
<puff> sarnold: aha.
<sarnold> puff: snaps themselves are stored in squashfs filesystems that cannot be mutated at all
<sarnold> puff: there's some efforts to try to provide ways for snap updates to migrate data in their writable sections
<sarnold> puff: .. at this point you'll probably want to pop into #snapcraft and talk with folks who know it better than I do :)
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<turnip420> I don't know much about docker
<sarnold> a friend once said "it's a tarball with sockets"
<sarnold> that's about the imits of my knowledge :)
<turnip420> Diamondcite: static linking is the future
<turnip420> and you know it
<turnip420> anyting other than clib just chuck it in the binary of the app
<Diamondcite> turnip420: I thought thats what MacOS and IOS does.. their apps are so much bigger...
<turnip420> Okay lets all get alligned on every single so that's ever been created
<turnip420> It's not worth it
<turnip420> flatpacks, snap, it's just the future
<turnip420> There's no point in dynamic linking anymore
<Diamondcite> I thought kernel links what what the Nvidia driver does can't be done statically.. simialr to virtual machine kernel drivers
<turnip420> Don't know about that
<turnip420> ofc sometime you will dl some things
<ducasse> to continue this discussion, please use #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support issues only
<turnip420> burn
<sarnold> not so much a burn as desire to try to keep the channel to just support questions; I'm not particularly good at that part :)
<Wally> sarnold STAY ON TOPIC
<Wally> :P
<dashing-zombie> Hey, I wanted to install ROS (robot operating system) on ubuntu 19.04, Is there any way I could do so?
<leftyfb> dashing-zombie: 19.04 is EOL
<leftyfb> dashing-zombie: as far as ROS goes, there's plenty of tutorials online. Including on ROS's website
<leftyfb> dashing-zombie: you'll want to stick with 16.04 for ROS though
<dashing-zombie> I am currently using ROS melodic with ubuntu BIONIC 18.04
<leftyfb> ok, stick with that
<leftyfb> dashing-zombie: there's no reason to upgrade at this time
<dashing-zombie> thanks leftyfb
<DarwinElf> okay, so I've asked my question maybe 10 times over the last few/couple days... and wasn't acknowledged.  If it's that difficult should I just join the main Ubuntu forum to ask... and what is the official forum?
<ryuo> https://ubuntuforums.org
<guiverc> DarwinElf, most if not all Ubuntu support options can be found at https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/community-support/709
<sarnold> you'll need to give way more information in either of those locations than you gave here
<k_sze> fractional scaling in wayland looks really ugly. :(
<k_sze> (Ubuntu 18.04, so I supposed that's GNOME's problem)
<k_sze> GNOME 3.32 will get better at it, right?
<DarwinElf> sarnold, well I don't think there are any more details
<DarwinElf> okay, well there are.  I can lookup the Intel audio chip model
<DarwinElf> until someone was willing to help there's not much reason to
<sarnold> DarwinElf: what appliucation you're using, if you see things muted in alsamixer, if you see things in pavucontrol, if you've got audio output with different old kernels still on the system, etc
<DarwinElf> application n/a
<DarwinElf> no old kernels
<DarwinElf> obviously I checked alsamixer.  Maybe it's not obvious to others, but it is to me, as I've been using POSIX-based OSes since before ALSA even existed
<DarwinElf> and this is beating around the bush.  The point is the audio chip *doesn't even show up* in the list
<DarwinElf> the kernel no longer loads it
<DarwinElf> i know I stated some/all this days ago
<DarwinElf> i just stopped stating more details because I became disillusioned with IRC
<DarwinElf> what I originally said it's Audio device: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller (rev 31)
<DarwinElf> used to work with some kernel in early last October, then I didn't have speakers plugged in until a few days ago.  I don't deal with kernels on Ubuntu, but one of several kernel upgrades broke it, with of course the most current stable one still not working for it
<DarwinElf> i didn't have pavucontrol in this variant (doesn't matter; it's a kernel issue) but installed it, and of course, it's not listed.  Of course, I recommend don't ask people to check these GUI programs... what I did and they need to do is check dmesg and lspci, etc., on the command-line... since that's more sure to show the real situation (GUIs could have other errors obscuring that)
<sarnold> DarwinElf: just running pavucontrol tends to get 90% of people with audio problems to a point that they can solve the problem themselves
<sarnold> DarwinElf: please re-read the dozen messages you sent over the last N days -- I think you'll see you never said anything about audio controllers not even showing up in lspci output :)
<sarnold> DarwinElf: you have to remember, none of us have been troubleshooting your problem, so we don't have the context that you do
<DarwinElf> i think I did actually state the audio/sound chip that no longer is loaded in 18.04.3 current stable kernel for me some weeks/months ago, but it was in another *ubuntu channel... sorry if I didn't originally mention it here... just wasn't sure people want as many details in this channel
<DarwinElf> where's best (other than here unless you want me to ask again with full details) for questions about drivers not loading in kernel (that used to: ) Ask Ubuntu, Ubuntu Bugs on Launchpad, or Ubuntu Forums (or Kubuntu ones, the variant I use?)
<quesker> I am getting nameserver 127.0.0.53 in /etc/resolv.conf instead of the real dns server I should be getting from dhcp.  search is correct though
<quesker> actually search isn't right I take that back
<DarwinElf> systemd always does seem to put in a funny nameserver.  That's why I prefer OSes that don't use systemd... just am using one because they're the only that have AMDGPU-PRO drivers and I administer *ubuntu for average users anyway (who aren't annoyed/furious at systemd like system administrators are)
<DarwinElf> so in using this I learn how to help the users... but will be switching back when drivers are available (not for the users of course)
<quesker> I'd prefer not to use ubuntu either but it is one of the few that gets my vpn right
<DarwinElf> as far as I know there may be a way to add more nameservers elsewhere... but systemd is controlling almost everything and they still want it to control more & more... so you can't merely edit /etc/resolv.conf anymore because it says it'll be overwritten... but if you read that section it might mention where else you can add more nameservers...
<quesker> systemd is the devil.  windows registry for linux.  yay
<DarwinElf> when I use a strictly Unix[-like] OS (excludes systemd OSes) I add in my ISP's nameserver then over 20 free ones... so if one goes down you have way more options... but now you only get one, and it's your router?  Come on... that sounds amateur, really...
<fys> i'm fine enough with systemd for server use... im just pickier about what i put on my desktop
<DarwinElf> yeah good luck when your server gets a crash/crack and you have to read binary logs only with programs that work how Redhat wants...
<fys> these days if you care if a server dies you're doing it wrong
<fys> just spin up another
<quesker> looks like this is a known thing.  ubuntu ignores your dhcp dns
<quesker> such a pos
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens
<quesker> you can symlink /etc/resolv.conf to /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf as a workaround.  it gets the nameserver right but the search path is wrong
<quesker> oh maybe not that part is my bad, need to config seearch per interface in pfsense I guess
<nCoV_fren> Hey frens, is my text visible?
<fys> No.
<fys> I can't see your text at all, nCoV_fren.
<fys> Sorry.
<ducasse> nCoV_fren: please ddon't use this channel for testing your client-
<nCoV_fren> Roger that and thank you
<quesker> even after fixing pfsense it still gets the search path wrong.  why do people use this?
<quesker> I've tried it a couple times over the years and it is always major broken
<DarwinElf> wait PFSense is broken or Ubuntu is broken?  As far as I know, PFSense is a fork of *BSD Unix... I seriously doubt it'd be the one broken in this or almost any case
<ryuo> quesker: since when does it ignore your local dns? resolved still uses it afaik for lookups.
<quesker> no ubuntu is
<quesker> it couldn't resolve anything until I made that symlink
<ducasse> quesker: are you using network manager?
<quesker> and search path is still wrong (on ubuntu)
<quesker> what is network manager?  I just installed ubuntu
<ducasse> standard desktop version?
<quesker> no.  server
<ducasse> right, then you're most likely using networkd instead
<quesker> how can I restore the system /etc/resolv.conf?  I want to see if it works now the regular ubuntu way
<quesker> apt-get install openconnect says unable to locate package openconnect.  could have sworn I did this in another vm no problem
<ducasse> is universe enabled?
<ducasse> 'sudo add-apt-repository universe' and apt update
<quesker> thanks
<boontoo> Trying to install an app by clicking the link on a webpage in Firefox, but I get the error "Firefox doesn’t know how to open this address, because one of the following protocols (appstream) isn’t associated with any program or is not allowed in this context." How do I install an appstream app in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> boontoo: what application is needed to support appstream
<boontoo> You mean what app am I trying to install?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I mean what is the format of the package you are trying to install is the first question
<ikonia> appstream is the mechanics behind it
<boontoo> I'm not sure. Can I post links in here?
<boontoo> The link points to: "appstream://org.kde.konqueror.desktop"
<boontoo> ikonia: I'm not sure how to find out the format of the package. It's a KDE application. I'm lost beyond that...
<dionysus69> something is eating up my ram
<dionysus69> can anyone good at troubleshooting memory leaks help?
<dionysus69> I have 13gb used RAM but I can only see half of it accounted for by processes
<dionysus69> P.S we aren't talking about cache memory
<diezzzl> hi all =)  Can i delete Bleachbit; ".DS_Store" (within the "Deep" scan tree?) many thanks
<vlt> dionysus69: Used RAM is usually a good thing. What problems do you have?
<vlt> dionysus69: `top` can be sorted by memory usage and there's `free`.
<ducasse> diezzzl: .DS_Store is a macos thing
<ducasse> diezzzl: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store
<diezzzl> i dont use iphone on this desktop all gud to clear ducasse ?
<diezzzl> or any ios bits
<diezzzl> and thanks for the link
<ducasse> diezzzl: it's not used by linux, so as far as it cares you can just delete it
<Kharec> 'morning
<dionysus69> vlt: thing is that , top doesn't show process that is using so much RAM
<dionysus69> vlt: I still didn't reboot so I can troubleshoot if there's another way to track down what's using so much unaccounted RAM
<Ben64> dionysus69: pastebin the output of 'free -h'
<dionysus69> Ben64: https://pastebin.com/wkYb0A56
<Ben64> seems pretty normal
<dionysus69> only if there was a process listed anywhere that would use that much ram :p
<dionysus69> about half of that 12gb is lost to  some zombie process
<vlt> dionysus69: Why do you think that?
<dionysus69> and I have tested it, I can terminate all userspace apps and 6gb of Ram will be still left used
<joebobjoe> hi can you help with ubuntu programming problem?
<Ngola> Good day to all
<Ngola> First Time in
<ducasse> joebobjoe: we don't do programming support here, you can use alis to find an appropriate channel
<Ngola> Need some help, Iam configuring an web server for my network,  already installed ubuntu, mysql, phpmy admin, Iam having some issues running the database connection code, its being displayed on the browser, please see example https://www.cimani.ao/error/ubuntu_error.jpg   , what do I need to install to resolve this issue ?
<ikonia> it's not treating it as php
<ikonia> it's treating it as text
<Max0815> hey, does anyone know what the .dbus directory in home is good for? askubuntu says it can safely be deleted, but I'd like to know what its good for
<ikonia> looks to me like you've not got php loaded into the webserver
<Ngola> I installed php 7.2
<ikonia> did you install the apache module
<ikonia> (or the fpm worker if its ngnix)
<ikonia> or just php (as in the commandline)
<Ngola> sudo apt install php-fpm
<ikonia> is that what you run ?
<Ngola> Yes I did run that comand to install php 7.2
<Ngola> still the browser is treating php as text
<ikonia> have you configured the web server to load the fastcgi module / config then
<Ngola> not yet, how do I go about that ?
<ikonia> are you folling any guide/instructions ?
<ikonia> or just guessing ?
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> morning dear members
<Ngola> following instruction https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-install-php-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<Ngola> :)
<Ngola> its hard to guess linux codes :)
<ikonia> Ngola: are you using apache or nginx
<Ngola> apache2
<Ngola> sorry
<ikonia> then why are you following the nginx commands ?
<FrankyGov> Is there any alternative to superputty on ubuntu?
<Ngola> nginx
<Ngola> iam using nginx
<FrankyGov> I am trying to group all the terminal console using a multi-tab manager
<ikonia> you are %100 using nginx ?
<ikonia> just to be clear
<Ngola> Yes  ikona
<Ngola> 100% sure :)
<ikonia> Ngola: is the php7-fpm service running ?
<Ngola> I tried to  start with systemctl restart php-fpm.service
<ikonia> not what I asked
<Ngola> its not running it says service was not found
<ikonia> so where did you get that command from ?
<Ngola> https://serverfault.com/questions/189940/how-do-you-restart-php-fpm
<ikonia> that's not the guide you're following
<ikonia> why are you not following the guide you said you where following
<ikonia> why are you jumping to other questions that are not the same as your situation
<Max0815> FrankyGov: Perhaps your looking for a window manager like i3. I'm personlly using guake (a drop down terminal) and tmux.
<nCoV_fre_> ^__^
<ikonia> what does the guide you are following say to do
<Ngola> the  php7-fpm is already runnung
<ikonia> Ngola: ok - have you configured ngnx to use it
<ikonia> Ngola: and isn't the service called php7.2-fpm
<ikonia> not php7-fpm
<Ngola> Please allow-me few minutes I have removed nginx, Iam installing apache to see if Iam going to run onto the same problem, Iam tired, server configuration is not my sea.
<Ngola> lol
<ikonia> why are you swapping to apasche
<ikonia> apache
<ikonia> just work the problem on ngnix
<dbugger> Hi everyone. Small crisis! My Gnome extension "Workspace matrix" has suddently stopped working after rebooting today. I have tried re-installing it, but it did not help. What could I do???
<Ngola> apache, phpmyadmin working fine , php also, but the mysqli code is still being displied on the browser as text
<someone235> Hi, someone knows what is the best way to stream a video with subtitles to chromecast with ubuntu?
<ducasse> someone235: vlc, maybe?
<someone235> ducasse, they don't support streaming subtitles
<cybertruck2077> Test
<ducasse> cybertruck2077: not here, please
<zetheroo> in which logs would one find errors pertaining to samba-client, gvfs, and gio ?
<zetheroo> I am trying to hunt down the reason for this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WCF7JZCvkT/
<zetheroo> in which logs would one find errors pertaining to samba-client, gvfs, and gio ? I am trying to hunt down the reason for this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WCF7JZCvkT/
<ducasse> zetheroo: first place to check would be 'journalctl -b', i guess
<tomreyn> zetheroo: maybe add --user to limit to logs of processes run by this user (but this could also limti too much)
<zetheroo> ducasse: does that print out data from a particular log file?
<zetheroo> the problem occurred last on the 24th of January ... so it would need to be some info that goes back to then
<ducasse> zetheroo: you can add negative numbers to skip back to previous boots, see the man page
<tomreyn> see also --since= and --until=
<zetheroo> ok, and if there isn't anything telling in there? where would be the next place to look?
<tomreyn> there is none other than this, unless you're on ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<zetheroo> no, 18.04
<tomreyn> actually samba may have a separate log
<tomreyn> in /var/log/samba maybe
<ducasse> there *might* be something in ~/.xsession-errors i guess
<zetheroo> is this the correct manpage? https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/journalctl.html
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<zetheroo> ok http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man1/journalctl.1.html
<tomreyn> but JOURNALCTL(1) is correct in general.
<tomreyn> note that ubuntu's man pages might differ from upstream ones (at freedesktop.org), though.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: did you run the ls (which produced the ouput you posted) as root? which user is 123?
<zetheroo> tomreyn: no, this was run by the user of the PC as themselves
<tomreyn> i guess this user shouldn't have access there anyways
<zetheroo> it's a bit of a complicated setup - using PBIS to authenticate to AD for mounting the shares
<zetheroo> we users do have access to that path though ... I just tested on my system
<tomreyn> depends on which user / group owns 123 and which groups the user you're operating as is a member of, i guess
<zetheroo> yeah, it's more the things of this will all be working most of the time, but then sometimes it does that
<tomreyn> GID 123 is bluetooth on this 18.04.3 VM i got here
<zetheroo> I just put in 123 instead of the actual user id
<zetheroo> sorry for the confusion
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> also i should have looked for uid, not gid
<zetheroo> and when this happens and you try to access the share in nautilus you get that "Oops! SOmething went wrong. Unhandled error message: Invalid argument" dialog
<zetheroo> which is oh so informative :D
<imi> hi. my ubuntu 18.10 fails to properly initialize my usb ethernet adapter during boot, and I need to unplug and replug to make it work. where and how should I report this? (under what category, is it a kernel bug?, etc)
<lotuspsychje> imi: 18.10 is end of life now
<tomreyn> zetheroo: hmm yes i see how that's not super helpful. :)
<tomreyn> imi: actually 18.10 has been EOL for a good while now
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<lotuspsychje> imi: adviced to install a supported ubuntu version from the topic
<ducasse> imi: no point in reporting it, nothing will be done for an eol release
<tomreyn> in case you want to double-check the version: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<imi> sorry 19.10
<imi> ok once again to make things clear
<imi> my ubuntu 19.10 fails to properly initialize my usb ethernet adapter during boot, and I need to unplug and replug to make it work. where and how should I report this? (under what category, is it a kernel bug?, etc)
<tomreyn> we'd need more info to tell. can you disconnect it, run    journalctl -fk   in a terminal, reconnect it, press ctrl-c in the terminal and share what's logged about it when you connected it?
<tomreyn> or maybe omit -k
<imi> ok to do so I'll get disconnected I'll be back in couple of minutes
<lotuspsychje> imi: good luck
<imi> thx :p
<imi> have I reconnected? or was it just treated as packet loss?
<tomreyn> imi: /whois imi    should tell
<imi> logged in at 12:46 CEST
<imi> lol magic
<imi> I never expected that to happen
<lotuspsychje> imi: have you been able to catch an output?
<imi> yes
<lotuspsychje> imi: can you pastebin to the channel?
<imi> https://termbin.com/psya
<imi> (I'm still excited about not getting disconnected)
<imi> "2. vezetékes kapcsolat" is in hungarian and means 2nd wired connection
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.29.33 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> imi: this si your current kernel version please ^
<lotuspsychje> *is
<imi> uname -a: Linux af1 5.3.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 18 05:37:46 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | imi first
<ubottu> imi first: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<imi> I'm nowadays happy with ubuntu update manager doing it's work whenever it feels neccessary
<lotuspsychje> imi: update system, reboot and report back to us if your device does the same thing
<tomreyn> the log tells that it gets activated fine. sometimes network manager doesn't exactly know which connection profile to activate, you can solve this by deleting all but a single profile for this interface.
<imi> ok this time I'm sure I'll get disconnected ;)
<tomreyn> ...but i agree with lotuspsychje, update first of all, see if you can reproduce.
<imi> tomreyn: yes, when replugged by hand it always gets activated fine. it fails to activate it only during boot (most of the times). and my preferred solution is to unplug-replug
<tomreyn> see if this still happens with the latest kernel version. if it does, we'll need to inspect those logs as well to understand where the problem is.
<imi> ii  linux-image-5.3.0-29-generic                  5.3.0-29.31                            amd64        Signed kernel image generic
<tomreyn> should be 5.3.0.29.33
<imi> ii  linux-image-generic                           5.3.0.29.33                            amd64        Generic Linux kernel image
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: i think i figured out, why my 620gt does not run 4 displays with offloading any more - its end of life listed :/ and after trying some time i managed to use all screens with nouveau (deinstalled proprietary nvidia stuff). but it is that useless sluggish like the nvidia card is just passed through and its outputs are driven from internal intel card. any way of finding some peaces of performance
<__raven_> anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: i was suspecting something like that, as your card only showed driver 390 & 340 right?
<imi> ok rebooting in 3
<tomreyn> imi: oh right linux-image-generic version 5.3.0.29.33 depends on linux-image-5.3.0-29-generic version 5.3.0-29.31
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: an other option could be trying a higher version of 340 or 390, from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<imi> see you on the other side
<tomreyn> ok
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia > __raven_ link at bottom
<ubottu> __raven_, please see my private message
<__raven_> yes right. newer drivers than 390 i tried already, some 450ish but there it was just on default vga mode and no higher functions any more
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: no, with your card i would not reccomend higher drivers, just higher . versions of the drivers that are listed for your card
<tomreyn> maybe that's a hint to buy hardware which has proper open source drivers available next time
<__raven_> tomreyn: yes that is plan b in my mind :/
<__raven_> RXVEGA64-O8G-Gaming - i am not familiar with amd graphics on linux yet; would it do the offloading job to internal graphics connectors? or what dp adaptors would be needed to split it?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | __raven_ start here for certified ubuntu hardware
<ubottu> __raven_ start here for certified ubuntu hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tomreyn> __raven_: we can discuss hardware options in #ubuntu-offtopic, ##hardware or ##linux if you like
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: that list is very old
<__raven_> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: in your case now, it would be interesting to try the latest 390 version from the ubutnu graphics ppa
<__raven_> another (maybe offtopic) plan c could be using seamsless offloading to another machine and its screen(s). i am aware of mouse and keyboard integration across machines but not rather seamless screen integration. any hints for staring points?
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: ok i will try it next. thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: and yet another idea, could be testing lightweight flavours of ubuntu, they might handle your graphics differently
<imi> hi. I needed to do a full cold boot power cycle to reproduce the bug, but I can confirm, it's still present
<imi> lotuspsychje: tomreyn: ^^
<lotuspsychje> imi: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<imi> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/isca
<lotuspsychje> imi: hmm, that still points to your kernel -31 instead of -33
<imi> :(
<imi> ok should I fiddle with grub?
<imi> let me first check if there's an entry for 5.3.0.29.33 first
<lotuspsychje> imi: we need your dmesg from kernel  5.3.0.29.33
<imi> the bad news is:
<imi> root@af1:/boot# ls /boot|grep -F 33 -c
<imi> 0
<imi> despite it being installed
<imi> I have files for 26 and 29
<imi> apt update && apt full-upgrade says my system is up-to-date
<lotuspsychje> imi: your sources.list are still containing old stuff perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> imi: pastebin: dpkg --list | grep linux-image and your sources.list please?
<imi> lotuspsychje: this was a clean eoan install
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<imi> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/7nnu https://termbin.com/rq8n
<lotuspsychje> imi: -33 shows at bottom, can you go try enter grub and boot it please?
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: this is my nvidia driver version after update using the ppa: "nvidia-driver-390/eoan,eoan,now 390.129-0ubuntu2 amd64"
<imi> ok I'm going to try
<imi> however
<imi> I have a single /boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-29-generic which is most probably running now
<imi> wait a minute
<imi> [    0.000000] Linux version 5.3.0-29-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-024) (gcc version 9.2.1 20191008 (Ubuntu 9.2.1-9ubuntu2)) #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 17 17:27:26 UTC 2020 (Ubuntu 5.3.0-29.31-generic 5.3.13)
<imi> this line tells that I'm running  5.3.0-29
<imi>  5.3.0-29 vs  5.3.0.29.33
<imi> check those two version
<imi> the last .33 is omitted from the dmesg
<imi> I think that confirms that the dmesg I've already sent is the dmesg you are lokking for
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: and does your screens get picked up now?
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: no nothing :/
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: if a live works, a clean install would also fix this, so it must be some config playing or something
<imi> lotuspsychje: what's you opinion? https://termbin.com/s2fv
<imi> *your
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: no the live system only works until i installed testwise WITH actual nvidia
<__raven_> btw - what happend to synergy?! it is not free/open any more?
<imi> lotuspsychje: even better: check this: wget https://termbin.com/isca -O- -o/dev/null|grep -F 5.3.0-29.31-generic
<lotuspsychje> imi: try booting from grub, and try a legacy boot instead of uefi
<imi> lotuspsychje: so my understanding is the dmesg you are looking for is the dmesg I've already sent
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje / imi <tomreyn> imi: oh right linux-image-generic version 5.3.0.29.33 depends on linux-image-5.3.0-29-generic version 5.3.0-29.31
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: ok so, lubuntu or xubuntu are my last ideas then
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: this is already xubuntu so yeah :/ any idea instead of synergy doing an offloading to other machines?
<imi> lotuspsychje: I believe I've sent you the correct dmesg. can you confirm?   wget https://termbin.com/isca -O- -o/dev/null|grep -F 5.3.0-29.31-generic
<lotuspsychje> imi: seems thats what tomreyn is refering to
<imi> ok then there's no need to do grub legacy boot magic
<tomreyn> imi: the NIC is properly detected at boot  [  105.668260] usb 1-4.1.1: new high-speed USB device number 14 using xhci_hcd
<tomreyn> dmesg provides only kernel logs, unlike journalctl, so we can't tell what happened after that
<tomreyn> we can tell that there are plenty of acpi errors, though. look for a bios upgrade for your LENOVO 20NB005AIX/20NB005AIX, BIOS R0YET35W (1.18 ) 09/06/2019. this may or may not be related.
<tomreyn> BBL
<imi> tomreyn: are you sure 105s in it's still the boot? and it isn't me replugging it?
<imi> tomreyn: [    2.964515] usb 1-4.1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<imi> maybe this is the boot initialization failure
<imi> [    4.604876] usb 1-4.1.1: Device not responding to setup address
<imi> maybe grep for 1-4.1.1
<tomreyn> imi: good find, those are relevant. but i need to go. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p7mMy5W5Vn/
<imi> ok thank you anyways
<imi> so should I just report it as a kernel bug then?
<lotuspsychje> imi: before filing a bug, please try booting legacy and updating bios as tomreyn adviced
<imi> how do I update bios?
<imi> can you provide me a howto link?
<imi> ok trying to find a way to upgrade bios. thank you for your help. bye
<GreatEmerald> Does persistence work if a LiveCD is created using a casper-rw partition + dd of the ISO image?
<GreatEmerald> I know it works if the contents are extracted, but dd is slightly easier
<tomreyn> GreatEmerald: by persistence, you mean some separate file system to store files to, on the same storage, not persistence of configurations you apply to the live system, right?
<GreatEmerald> tomreyn: Correct
<tomreyn> either way i don't think this can work if you dd (but have not eactually tried recently).
<GreatEmerald> Though the configurations will persist on said separate file system
<tomreyn> does this actually still work, having configurations persist? i don't think it does.
<GreatEmerald> At least for Bionic it does
<tomreyn> it's also not a use case i have, though, so i may have ignored it.
<heth> hi. I'm on 18.04 the cpu is 7200U on a laptop, and the redrawing of windows is supper laggy, when I run glxgears it does 2k FPS, what's wrong?
<biguibi> When I use dd, it always creates a casper partition, so I'm guessing it does
<tomreyn> i see, GreatEmerald
<biguibi> heth, do you have an NVIDIA GPU?
<heth> biguibi, no
<tomreyn> heth: which graphical desktop, which graphics chipset(s), system fully updated? relevant third party software?
<tomreyn> and how much ram
<biguibi> also, is it only on GNOME? have you tried other DE's? just to know
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<heth> tomreyn, I tried all of the three listed, unity, ubuntu and gnome on Xorg, same or worse performance, fully updated, nothing much except some IDEs for programing, 8GB ram
<tomreyn> heth: listed where?
<heth> tomreyn, login screen
<tomreyn> did you upgrade this system from an earlier ubuntu release?
<heth> tomreyn, yes I upgraded
<tomreyn> unity is not normally installed on 18.04, so i was wondering.
<heth> I guess GPU acceleration is not enabled for some reason
<biguibi> Maybe.. that's something really weird to happen
<tomreyn> journalctl -b   shows your system and daemon logs.
<tomreyn> during Xorg initialization you should see where it reported which graphics drivers were found and used
<GreatEmerald> Ohh, if I dd the ISO file, I will also get the ESP and the partition table, I was thinking I could just do that for the main partition. So then never mind, I need to extract it anyway
<biguibi> Could it have happenend that he ended up using VESA or something?
<GreatEmerald> It's also hilarious that one can run fdisk on a file
<biguibi> Wait what!? You can fdisk a file? lol
<biguibi> oh yeah right.. I forgot everything's a file..
<biguibi> -_-
<heth> tomreyn, let me see
<hethh> tomreyn, https://pastecry.pt/6iHsKd#Fyy%23Yf%3AEf1Pef2Byn8Ud8Heh9Tyz
<tomreyn> hethh: you booted with kernel parameter annuity
<tomreyn> hethh: you booted with kernel parameter nomodeset
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed ;)
<tomreyn> "nomodeset" disables kernel mode setting (nowadays the default for most drivers). which means graphics drivers could only use user mode setting, if they support it.
<tomreyn> * user (space) mode setting
<heth> tomreyn, kernel mode setting for what?
<tomreyn> graphics initialization
<tomreyn> heth: did you provide information on your grphics hardware, yet?
<heth> tomreyn, I remember adding this a long time ago becasue of VGA issues..., it's intel built-in into 7200U
<tomreyn> so you only have the integrated graphics, right?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<heth> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> heth: i don't know which VGA issues you were trying to solve, but with intel drivers enforcing mode setting means downgrading to vesa, i guess.
<biguibi> yep, there's VESA on the logs
<tomreyn> *user mode setting
<heth> tomreyn, I removed the nomodeset and rebooted, no difference
<tomreyn> i meant to say: [..] but with intel drivers disabling kerne mode setting means downgrading to vesa, i guess.
<tomreyn> so post another log
<hethh> tomreyn, https://pastecry.pt/0min5R#Yk_Kax2Ak_Byr%23Pyu8Eg3Tea1Neq
<monojamoon|> Hey guys, I had a question about dual booting. Up until now, I would followed the simple process of installing Windows and then shrinking volume to create another drive and install Ubuntu alongside Windows. None of the systems had any dedicated graphics card. Now I own a system that has a discrete GFX in the form of RTX 2060.
<monojamoon|> Do I follow the same steps as before?
<monojamoon|> Asking the same question on Acer forums, I was told to do a nouveau.modeset = 0 before installing
<badsektur> monojamoon|, yes it works
<tomreyn> hethh: i'm not sure whether this is your exact model but there can be relevant bios updates for yours: https://support.ts.fujitsu.com/IndexDownload.asp?Softwareguid=88945E01-564F-4F48-B626-DCA0E5B3D077
<badsektur> monojamoon|, you can change anything you want after the installation too
<tomreyn> hethh: your logs says you have a     FUJITSU LIFEBOOK A357/FJNBB5F, BIOS Version 3.02 02/26/2018
<monojamoon|> badsektur, OK!
<tomreyn> hethh: your log is still of a boot with "nomodeset", see line 4 of what you posted.
<heth> tomreyn, silly me. no grub-update
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: big GTX and RTX cards might need the latest nvidia drivers
<monojamoon|> lotuspsychje, understood
<tomreyn> heth: your system detects 4 GB RAM, not 8
<heth> tomreyn, yea, sorry. it's probably 4 then
<heth> I tested another similar laptop with 8 last night
<tomreyn> 4 GB is the minimum requirement for Ubuntu 18.04 with sngome-shell
<tomreyn> *gnome-shell
<monojamoon|> I can see on Nvidia's website that they do have dedicated Nvidia graphics driver for 2060 notebook versions
<heth> tomreyn, and the problem is fixed, nomodeset was the culpit apparently. it's interesting how this setting fixed VGA issues in the past and now is causing them :>
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: the ubuntu way of installing nvidia drivers, is the ones from apt, or the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> monojamoon|: ubuntu-drivers list, first to see wich version is reccomended for your card
<tomreyn> heth: there were some intel graphics driver issues a while ago with some kernel versions, maybe that's when you decided to downgrade to VESA-only.
<monojamoon|> lotuspsychje, noted!
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | monojamoon| ppa
<ubottu> monojamoon| ppa: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<heth> tomreyn, it's a bit more complicated since I drag this image since 14.04 I think, and it's installed in a school with about 10 different hardware configurations
<tomreyn> heth: you should do a fresh image really, so much has changed since 14.04
<pa> hi
<heth> tomreyn, if you knew how many custom patches and stuff has to be done on a fresh install you will understand why I'm not doing it
<pa> any chance 20.04 will have the fix for thinkpad x1 g7 microphone?
<lotuspsychje> pa: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 support please
<heth> tomreyn, anyway. thanks for the idea, wouldn't have remembered nomodeset.
<monojamoon|> Thanks :)
<cgi> how do i install nginx on top of the nginx installed by ubuntu repo? I need the latest version.
<tomreyn> heth: you're welcome. and you may also want to look into this: rsyslogd[819]: file '/var/log/tomcat9/catalina.out': open error: Permission denied [v8.32.0 try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2433 ]
<tomreyn> heth: unless you need / want syslog, consider systemd-journald as an alternative.
<kapil_> i purchased static ip. how to replace my ubuntu dhcp to static?
<WaV> kapil_: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-linux
<kapil_> I have not gui its server
<tomreyn> kapil_: /join #ubuntu-server and read up on netplan if you haven't
<kapil_> oh thanks a lot
<monojamoon|> What does nouveau.modeset = 0 do though?
<monojamoon|> Ah! It disables the nouveau drivers when booting the system.
<tomreyn> monojamoon|: disables kernel (graphics) mode setting for the open source "nouveau" graphics driver.
<monojamoon|> ok. so basically it's done to install proper nvidia drivers from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<monojamoon|> done to faciliate installation from the graphics ppa, to be more exact
<tomreyn> cgi: we only support nginx from ubuntu here. why do you need a newer nginx version? and have you considered upgrading ubuntu?
<stevwills> join #archlinux
<stevwills> join #arch
<monojamoon|> missing the "/" most probably
<__raven_> lotuspsychje: would be possible to start two independent xserver on the internal and external graphics?!
<lotuspsychje> __raven_: this channel is a gathered support channel of volunteers, please ask your questions to the channel instead of only me
<__raven_> ok
<cgi> tomreyn, I am using 18.04 - I need some modules enabled - that are automatically enabled in the nginx source, but not showing up in the ubuntu version
<nCoV_fre_> Hi frens
<tomreyn> cgi: there are different nginx binary packages, maybe yuo'Re missing one of them?
<tomreyn> (or should be using a different one rather)
<earlycommand> Hello
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports buntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: /csop
<tomreyn> ikonia: ? :)
<earlycommand> Does anyone have experience with getting preseed earlycommand to work from the kernel command line?
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu support Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<tomreyn> support*s*
<ikonia> thank you
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<tomreyn> thanks
<nCoV_fren> Hi frens
<earlycommand> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome earlycommand
<earlycommand> Thank you
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today earlycommand ?
<earlycommand> Having trouble setting up preseed/early_command
<earlycommand> Whatever I put the casper log says "not found"
<user217_> Hello. Is it normal that Intel HD Graphics 620 use fbdev driver ?
<user217_> but not intel
<tomreyn> user217_: it should be using i915 / i965
<user217_> is anyway to change this ?
<user217_> fbdev to  i915
<oerheks> user217_, is this on a VM?
<user217_> nope
<tomreyn> can you run and post the url returned by:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://termbin.com/anqd4
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HCQpZy7mnf/
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZW9FRtKn5b/
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jHXVm6Cn2r/
<tomreyn> user217_: can you update your kernel and reboot please
<user217_> @tomreyn: apt-get update & apt-get upgrade ?
<tomreyn> user217_: yes, and non wartnings or errors should be reported by this
<tomreyn> user217_: also please check whether /var/log/Xorg.0.log is actually current
<user217_> @tomreyn: what you mean "current" ?
<tomreyn> user217_: i mean compare:  stat -c %y /var/log/Xorg.0.log; date
<tomreyn> user217_: current ubuntu releases may not log to this file, depending on configuration.
<earlycommand> It doesnt make sense I have a file /cdrom/preseed/x.sh and I put preseed/early_command=/cdrom/preseed/x.sh and the log reads sh: /cdrom/preseed/x.sh not found
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://termbin.com/dlkku
<oerheks> user217_, current is 5.3.0-28, so i guess you have to run sudo apt dist-upgrade
<user217_> @tomreyn: but still https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jkVgKdBfkC/
<leftyfb> earlycommand: you want #ubuntu-server for help with preseed. But I can tell you, /cdrom might not exist in the ephemeral image. You might try to get a console in the ephemeral image and check out the file structure.
<mustmodify> `which certbot` shows a specific path. Is there an easy way to tell what would be used if that one wasn't there?
<mustmodify> without renaming it, I mean.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: `type -a certbot` will show you all possible locations of the binary in your $PATH
<leftyfb> binary/function
<mustmodify> nice, thanks.
<mustmodify> thanks
<tomreyn> user217_: what oerheks said - did you reboot after installing updates?
<user217_> @tomreyn: yep
<tomreyn> user217_: can you post:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<earlycommand> leftyfb I'm trying to disable a service from running during "try ubuntu during install"
<earlycommand> And during an install
<user217_> there is Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS in first output and Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS in second
<tomreyn> user217_: yes, i noticed. but you'Re still running a kernel from december when there is linux-image-5.3.0-28-generic
<tomreyn> user217_: this may also help diagnosing it:   apt policy linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-image-5.3.0-26-generic linux-image-5.3.0-28-generic 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<leftyfb> earlycommand: which service and why?
<earlycommand> It's a custom one, so it doesnt try to talk to a server during install
<leftyfb> earlycommand: if it's a custom service, then don't enable it during your install of the custom service
<user217_> @tomreyn: this command is not working :
<user217_> apt policy linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-image-5.3.0-26-generic linux-image-5.3.0-28-generic 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<earlycommand> It needs to be enabled in the image though
<user217_> no output in termbin
<tomreyn> user217_: what about:    apt policy linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 linux-image-5.3.0-26-generic linux-image-5.3.0-28-generic
<tomreyn> !paste | user217_
<ubottu> user217_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> earlycommand: ok, so enable it as a post/late command
<tomreyn> user217_: hmm your mesa is also outdated.
<oerheks> any ppa installed? Padoka? or Oibaf?
<user217_> @tomreyn:   https://termbin.com/gjk5
<tomreyn> the versions in bionic-updates are newer than what user217_ has
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://termbin.com/dyho
<tomreyn> user217_: so you didn't actually install updates
<oerheks> run sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> user217_: my fault. you had asked "@tomreyn: apt-get update & apt-get upgrade ?" and i agreed, but you really need to "full-upgrade"
<user217_> @tomreyn: sudo apt dist-upgrade ?
<tomreyn> user217_: so please run: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> user217_: "full-upgrade" and "dist-upgrade" do the same thing.
<user217_> @tomreyn: and when I get regular upgrade I get this https://pasteboard.co/ISxmJ9N.png
<tomreyn> user217_: use imgur.com please
<Hoffman> I like imgshare myself, as it doesnt block tor users
<Hoffman> of which I am one
<user217_> @tomreyn: https://imgur.com/QWyfg8v
<tomreyn> i just can't view images on pasteboard.co since my tracker blacklists break the site
<tomreyn> okay, for text it's best to use pastebins
<tomreyn> user217_: i don't see why you shouldn't do this, do you?
<tomreyn> "this" = press enter on this prompt
<oerheks> i wonder why you run just apt update again..
<user217_> @tomreyn: sorry I dont undertand last two messages
<tomreyn> it's "upgrade", but, yes, will also need to "full-upgrade" or "dist-upgrade"
<user217_> @tomreyn: I just want to show in that screenshot that some packages are downgraded
<tomreyn> user217_: so you posted these screenshots - why did you post them - what are you meaning to say or demonstrate or ask about it?
<tomreyn> downgraded?
<tomreyn> it doesn't say so
<tomreyn> do you mean "not upgraded"?
<user217_> nope
<tomreyn> then what do you mean by "downgraded"?
<user217_> the following packages have been kept back
<ioria> user217_, run  ' sudo apt full-upgrade   -y   '; when is done ,reboot
<user217_> ligl1-mesa-drl
<tomreyn> right, that's why we keep telling you you need to "full-upgrade" or "dist-upgrade", not just "upgrade"
<user217_> to what version I should be upgrade ubuntu?
<oerheks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<oerheks> it does not upgrade ubuntu to a new version
<user217_> ok. thanks
<oerheks> :-)
<BoxBoy> Q: I have a server running 18.10, I have discovered I can't update since 19.04 is outdated. What is the best method of preserving the server's configuration and performing an upgrade. Extra bit of info: The version of ubuntu installed is kubuntu studio. I run the machine headless but I vnc into it so I prefer to have a gui interface
<oerheks> interesting, 19.10 is EOL, dead, and vulnerable without the latest kernel/patches
<tomreyn> user217_: so install all upgrades and see if this helps. if not, let'S see those logs again.
<oerheks> upgrade please
<oerheks> err 18.10 *
<tomreyn> 19.04, too
<BoxBoy> yeah, i did all updates
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BoxBoy> i tried to do do-release-update but says it can't be updated
<ioria> you need probably eol repositories BoxBoy
<oerheks> see the old-releases part
<ioria> *need
<BoxBoy> oh ok, need to switch the repositories
<tomreyn> there is ubuntustudio, i'm not familiar with "kubuntu studio", is this a thing?
<BoxBoy> sorry i mean ubuntu studio
<tomreyn> ah ok
<BoxBoy> i think there is a kde version of studio, i don't really care about the studio part anymore for that box
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<user217_> @tomreyn: ok. thanks. now this pc is using, so I need to wait little bit
<tomreyn> for each of them, there's a meta package you can install to make sure it's completely installed. however, there can be side effects if you have multiple installed.
<tomreyn> user217_: as long as you're happy with running graphics in failsafe mode. ;)
<user217_> @tomreyn: not I use it)
<user217_> on my lmde3 with geforce I have no pb :)
<BoxBoy> Well i'm really glad I came to this channel. Was about to go nuclear
<BoxBoy> thanks for the info
<oerheks> BoxBoy, have fun!
<earlycommand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<earlycommand> >preseed/early_command=/path/to/script.sh: run the specified script before starting the installer.
<earlycommand> This doesnt work at all
<qhartman> I'm having an issue where mouse-clicks after login only register in Wayland sessions. In "normal" sessions I can move the cursor, but no hover or click events get registered. Any ideas?
<qhartman> Keyboard works fine, everything works fine on the login screen. Research so far hasn't turned up anything that seems relevant
<vlm> Is it possible to use either local or remote functions in ssh commands somehow? Like ssh user@ip "myfunc" ?
<tomreyn> earlycommand: i don't know whether it helps but: on the wiki page you pointed to, at the beginng of the section you quoted, it says "Note that these are discussed in more detail at UbiquityAutomation", which points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation which states: "You can use preseed/early_command with the live CD; it will be run by "casper" (the component which sets up a live environment at boot time) from the initramfs. Please note
<tomreyn> that, if you want to affect files in the live environment, this means that you must prefix their filenames with /root."
<lotuspsychje> qhartman: for issues you are facing, its handy when you elaborate more details with the volunteers to be able to debug better, such as ubuntu version, kernel version, graphics card chipset etc
<tomreyn> vlm: shell functions need to be defined in the shell you wish to run them in, so either locally or remotely. once defined (or sourced), you should be able to run them this way.
<qhartman> vlm: Exactly what you wrote should work fine
<vlm> qhartman: "command not found" ,i tried add function to bashrc and .profile and /etc/profile.d/myfunc.sh still no luck
<qhartman> vlm: If you're wanting to do it as a function, you'd have to have it in the remote bashrc or profile, and you'd have to force ssh to start a terminal session with -t, which it normally wouldn't do when you pass it a command
<qhartman> Depending on the details of what you're doing it, might be easier to just write it as a stand-alone executable script in your remote homedir, and then execute it with `ssh user@host '~/bin/myscript.sh'`
<vlm> qhartman:added it to bashrc and profile and profile.d dir still not useable ,id prefer to not put it in bin though
<earlycommand> Alright screw this this is stupid
<lotuspsychje> please remain polite in the support channel earlycommand
<earlycommand> I'm just going to create another service that looks for casper in the kernel command line and acts based on that
<earlycommand> Thanks for the help guys
<lotuspsychje> earlycommand: did you try cubic yet?
<earlycommand> I am using cubic yes
<CoolerX> hey
<CoolerX> I am having issues installed nautilus on WSL Ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> earlycommand: we dont officially support it, so use at your own risk: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/07/how-to-customize-ubuntu-or-linux-mint.html
<CoolerX> this is the error https://bpaste.net/raw/VEJA
<CoolerX> I tried pinging the IP that says "connection failed"
<CoolerX> it is reachable
<oerheks> try the wsl channel? probably during officehours
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<CoolerX> any idea why it can't update?
<CoolerX> install nautilus
<CoolerX> this is my /etc/apt/sources.list
<CoolerX> https://bpaste.net/raw/FZUA
<oerheks> one needs to do some steps to run a gui thingy in WSL .. not supported here
<Chunkyz> what's the quickest way/fastest download manager for terminal downloads? aria 2 is slow and so is wget.
<lotuspsychje> Chunkyz: a download manager obbeys your isp speed
<Chunkyz> lotuspsychje: indeed but my ISP is unlimited and no caps. so...
<oerheks> maybe it is not your network, not your isp, but the host that serves the files?
<Chunkyz> I'm using uGet right now and it's at 82MiB/s
<Chunkyz> but that's a gui and I want to use terminal.
<CoolerX> oerheks, I am talking about running anything
<CoolerX> I am talking about installing nautilus
<celphi> Hi room! I've been running 2 of 4 monitors on my computer for awhile now at my job. It took some time to even get these two to work on my Ubuntu 18.02 computer. Anyone mind assisting me in getting the other two to work?
<oerheks> CoolerX, good luck!
<quadrathoch2> celphi: we need mroe info, but hopefully you are running 18.04 as 18.02 is nonexistent :)
<celphi> Sure. What kind of info do you need?
<CoolerX> I will try a different network to be sure
<quadrathoch2> celphi: well which gpu you are running, probably also which edition of ubuntu
<user217_> tomreyn: thank you so much sir! now I get i915 driver working and my notebook flying !!! :)
<oerheks> yay, have fun, user217_
<user217_> I get one more +1 done jira task))
<celphi> quadrathoch2: What command i type to get that info
<celphi> 5.3.0-26-generic #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> celphi: could you just give us the 'lshw' in a paste (https://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<oerheks> run updates first, 18.04/hwe is on 5.3.0-28
<celphi> grep vga quadrathoch2 ?
<quadrathoch2> if you want celphi
<DSdavidDS> is there anything I can do to reduce the installation speed of ubuntu?
<DSdavidDS> (I am currently customizing my own ubuntu installer)
<quadrathoch2> DSdavidDS: preseed file?
<oerheks> reduce??
<oerheks> interesting..
<lotuspsychje> its that time again oerheks ..
<Chunkyz> what time is that, then?
<celphi> quadrathoch2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TNc9d4wyPF/
<celphi> thats from lspci
<quadrathoch2> celphi: could you paste a lspci -vv | grep VGA
<celphi> quadrathoch2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VGJ76nBjM7/
<celphi> This is a new computer
<quadrathoch2> celphi: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Chunkyz> lol
<DSdavidDS> quadrathoch2: Yep! That's exactly what I am doing right now. I think I can reduce time when installer starts removing unneeded packages
<ryuo> DSdavidDS: you want to *reduce* the installation speed? just make it slower then.
<quadrathoch2> ryuo: lul
<DSdavidDS> haha, I'd like to reduce the installation time*
<celphi> someone in room helped me install it quadrathoch2. Ultimately used the proprietary drivers and i had to surpress "intel-microcode" because it seems to be flawed
<celphi> quadrathoch2: ^
<quadrathoch2> celphi: oh now I remember where I know your username xD (I read along)
<oerheks> "intel-microcode" flawed? i am sure you want the microcode.
<celphi> oerheks: nah- it's a bug
<celphi> if i update it - my screen just turns purple
<ryuo> oerheks: microcode changes behavior. i could see it causing issues in some rare situations.
<ryuo> oerheks: example; the first meltdown microcodes were causing random reboots and such.
<oerheks> he just has a giant and new nvidia 2080 card..
<quadrathoch2> celphi: so which ubuntu version are you running (as in which desktop environment?)
<celphi> quadrathoch2: do i type uname -a for that
<quadrathoch2> celphi: ahm no, give me a sec
<quadrathoch2> celphi: 'echo $DESKTOP_SESSION'
<celphi> just says ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> kk, could you go into settings -> devices -> displays
<celphi> yup here
<celphi> shows two monitors
<quadrathoch2> are you seeing 4 monitors?
<quadrathoch2> hm
<quadrathoch2> celphi: are you sure you got the gpu drivers which support the 2080?
<celphi> not sure
<celphi> how do you know i have 2080
<celphi> from paste?
<quadrathoch2> celphi: we know ;)
<quadrathoch2> yeah from the lspci
<celphi> k
<quadrathoch2> brb
<celphi> aight
<celphi> i just ask so i can learn from experience at same time
<quadrathoch2> sure, 1e82 is the device code for your nvidia rtx 2080, celphi
<oerheks> 2080 is supported by 410 and up  -- https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/138279/
<quadrathoch2> celphi: how are your monitors connected?
<celphi> quadrathoch2: it's easier to take a photo than explain
<celphi> brb
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8s8Cirg8/IMG_0780.JPG
<quadrathoch2> celphi: so 2 hdmi and 1 dp?
<celphi> If you see the far left one- there's one for that iphone looking one
<oerheks> looks good, all on the card, non on the IGP
<celphi> i still have to buy the adaptor
<quadrathoch2> celphi: that's USB-C
<celphi> right that's the name
<celphi> but i currently have 3 in
<oerheks> use https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and install the 440
<quadrathoch2> oerheks: shouldn't the 435 suffice?
<oerheks> that could work too, any from 410 and up i guess
<celphi> i have 435 i think
<celphi> 435 was the one i was instructed to install about a week ago
<quadrathoch2> celphi: could you look into the nvidia panel to see which version you got?
<celphi> i did history on my computer
<celphi> sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver-435
<celphi> is the one i installed
<quadrathoch2> celphi: kk
<quadrathoch2> celphi: so yeah the next thing to try is https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<celphi> can i add that to repo?
<quadrathoch2> the information is on the page
<celphi> well i'm reading "This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here:"
<celphi> and im not lol
<celphi> do i just restart computer after i run it?
<quadrathoch2> celphi: well then I think you got no way (for now) using 3 monitors
<quadrathoch2> celphi: after installing 440 yes
<celphi> ok going to restart- hopefuly my computer still works afterwards lol
<quadrathoch2> celphi: it should
<celphi> only shows 2 monitors :(
<quadrathoch2> celphi: did you also check in the nvidia control panel if it shows more displays?
<celphi> you mean display->
<quadrathoch2> the driver should install a control panel
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OK2UjRuR/Screenshot%20from%202020-01-31%2011-54-45.png
<celphi> This?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 upgraded from 14.04 and have lost my grub 2.02 at login ..I have to use shift  to see the grub entry..installed grub-pc and grub-pc bin did not resolve the problem
<EriC^^> texla: type 'cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999'
<celphi> quadrathoch2 do you see image
<texla> Eric cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999: No such file or directory
<quadrathoch2> celphi: it should be under xscreen 0
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/6XB413EP/Screenshot%20from%202020-01-31%2011-58-45.png
<celphi> quadrathoch2:
<quadrathoch2> celphi: and the display configuration?
<celphi> quadrathoch2: which one is display configuration
<quadrathoch2> one above
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/R23oPU7Y/Screenshot%20from%202020-01-31%2012-01-28.png
<quadrathoch2> celphi: could you tell me, which the other display is, which is connected?
<tomreyn> texla: are you sure you're running ubuntu and your release upgrades have completed properly?
<quadrathoch2> in the selection on the right
<celphi> all 4 monitors are same
<texla> EriC^^, there is that /etc/default/grub if using sudo gedit to open
<celphi> but only the bottom two are showing. DisplayPort 1 and DisplayPort 2
<celphi> the hdmi one is being ignored
<celphi> quadrathoch2:
<quadrathoch2> celphi: excellent this is interesting, so did you maybe check if the cable is okay?
<celphi> ill try that
<texla> EriC^^, under setting it shows ubuntu 18.04.3
<tomreyn> texla: that's strange, if /etc/default/grub exists then "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999" would not have reported "No such file or directory"
<celphi> so i repluged in monitor nada
<celphi> quadrathoch2:
<texla> tomreyn, same results with you command
<texla> Is it possible that grub did not install in 14.04 to sda
<tomreyn> texla: it's at least reproducible then, it's the same command EriC had posted. so can you show the contents of this file then, or is there a password in there we shouldn't see?
<quadrathoch2> celphi: are you sure, if the cable works? just wanting to make sure
<celphi> im not really sure how i could teset if it works for usre
<quadrathoch2> celphi: maybe another one laying around?
<tomreyn> texla: that's possible. it's also possible that an asteroid will hit the earth shortly.
<celphi> nope
<celphi> ill buy another at store today
<EriC^^> texla: can you type "dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> as well as "grep efi /etc/fstab" and paste what that gives you here
<texla> tomreyn, https://pastebin.com/sDX5Xni3...I already ducked on the asteroid
<quadrathoch2> celphi: I just have the fear, that it's the cable :/
<quadrathoch2> celphi: did you already test if the monitor works? as in sticking a dp cable into it?
<texla> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/MU9tvN1X
<ioria> you're probably trying to run a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system
<texla> ioria, who are you talking to with that comment
<ioria> yep
<ioria> texla, sy, to you
<tomreyn> texla: you have GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden there so the grub menu won't show by default.
<orentanay> I'm trying to setup self signing SSL on a localhost site, and the redirect is working, but the resulting page will not render. I probably did something wrong with my /etc/apache2/sites-available/ conf files. I have them in a pastebin, is anyone willing to take a quick look and tell me what I've done wrong? Thanks.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wsVzMDQP6M/
<celphi> quadrathoch2: yes monitor works
<tomreyn> texla: and the commands you were running at https://pastebin.com/MU9tvN1X shoould be run without quotation marks.
<tomreyn> texla: those quotation marks were just provided hereon the chat to separate the commands to run form the rest of the chat text.
<texla> tomreyn, what should hidden be replaced with
<tomreyn> texla: run    info grub    to access the grub manual, it should say.
<texla> dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<quadrathoch2> celphi: hm, did you test windows on the system? as in are you sure the gpu works with the hdmi plug? because imho it's the gpu or the cable :/
<quadrathoch2> celphi: I don't think it's the driver, as you tested out multiple now
<tomreyn> texla: yes, this is without quotation marks now. i assume you were supposed to paste it to a temrinal window rather than the chat window, though.
<celphi> quadrathoch2: the computer is brand new, and the cord is new
<quadrathoch2> celphi: yeah I know, but there can still be production issues
<celphi> my xrandr command returns: `HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)`
<celphi> is there a driver i need to make it show connected?
<quadrathoch2> celphi: it's the nvidia driver :/
<ioria> celphi,  multi monitor setup ?  try   xrandr --output HDMI-0  --auto --right-of  <another-screen>
<celphi> ioria: what do i sub for <another-screen>
<ioria> celphi, run xrandr ... what you see ?
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9J5nzTCT/Screenshot%20from%202020-01-31%2012-31-56.png
<celphi> ioria: ^
<ioria> celphi,  xrandr --output HDMI-0  --auto --right-of  DP-0
<celphi> ioria: no output
<ioria> celphi,  xrandr --output HDMI-0  --auto --right-of  DP-1
<celphi> ioria: no output
<ioria> celphi,  xrandr --output HDMI-0  --auto --right-of  DP-2
<quadrathoch2> well there can't be an output, when the hdmi monitor is not detected :(
<celphi> ioria: no output
<ioria> celphi,  xrandr --output HDMI-0  --auto --right-of  DP-3
<celphi> ioria: no output
<ioria> ok
<quadrathoch2> just saying, there is just so much wrong with that PC somehow :/
<ioria> celphi, what's your kernel ? uname -r
<celphi> ioria: 5.3.0-28-generic
<ioria> celphi, grep modeset /etc/modprobe.d/*
<celphi> empty
<ioria> celphi, grep modeset /lib/modprobe.d/*
<celphi> empty
<ioria> celphi, cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<celphi> ioria: https://termbin.com/3o5m
<tomreyn> celphi: i just read up at parts of the previous chat: the microcode isn't flawed, your bios is.
<ioria> celphi, it's fine;   cat /proc/cmdline   (you can paste here)
<celphi> im not even know what a microcode is.
<tomreyn> that's if you and i were working on making your ROG Stryx something system boot the other day, and could only get it to boot with dis_ucode_ldr
<celphi> yeah that was me tomreyn
<celphi> tomreyn: is the uuid private ifnormatoin?
<tomreyn> which uuid?
<celphi> where it says root=UUID=codehere
<tomreyn> not really sensitive, it gives away when the file system was created
<celphi> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-28-generic root=UUID=CODEHERE ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<celphi> ioria: ^
<tomreyn> oh so you dont have dis_ucode_ldr there.
<tomreyn> oh maybe this was just an issue during installation
<tomreyn> i dont recall the details
<ioria> celphi, so, hdmi monitor connected and not detected ?
<celphi> right ioria
<celphi> im going to buy a new cord later today
<ioria> celphi, was it working with nouveau , i mean before installing nvidia ?
<celphi> no-
<celphi> i was getting purple screen
<ioria> celphi, and now is blank ?
<tomreyn> context: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/01/26/%23ubuntu.html#t02:08
<celphi> so during installation- i couldnt get passed grub screen. it would either be all purple or strange colors at of a black screen. tomreyn helped me by suggesting adding dis_ucode_ldr  to my settings and i was finally able to log in and download 435 nvidia drivers. now 2 of my screens work
<celphi> but i want all 4 to work- my boss just walkd in so i have another cord 1 sec
<celphi> brand new cord
<tomreyn> so you trained your boss to retirve monitor cords? not bad.
<tomreyn> ahem, wrong channel, sorry.
<tomreyn> celphi: what you posted earlier, the output of "cat /proc/cmdline" hows that you did not boot with the dis_ucode_ldr option when you last booted. so apparently your system can now boot fine even with out this option set.
<tomreyn> hows -> shows
<tomreyn> so what may have caused the boot to fail may have been a regression in a kernel version or some other software, wihch was since fixed (and you installed this update since).
<tomreyn> i think i recommended you file a bug then, did you do so?
<oerheks> replace cable, boot again ...
<ioria> celphi, if that also fails, try to boot with   'nvidia-drm.modeset=0'  parameter, gl
<gambl0re> i cant connect to my wifi network and password is 1000% correct. any ideas?
<gambl0re> it keeps asking for pass
<oerheks> wrong ssid, wrong pass, wrong connection protocol ..
<tomreyn> reinstall wpasupplicant
<oerheks> sorry, wrong distro >> ##linux <gambl0re> i just installed fedora 31
<oerheks> :-DF
<oerheks> caught you again, gambl0re
<tomreyn> welcome on my ignore list
<oerheks> my best bet: wrong password
<matix-io> I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 10 (after I have an ubuntu install). Windows 10 installation succeeds, but then it reboots and i'm not able to boot into windows 10 (even if I mark that partition bootable and boot from it).. any tips?
<oerheks> maybe you need to install in UEFI mode, or not-uefi mode, try ##windows?
<matix-io> here's the boot repair log if it helps (/dev/sda1 is grub, /dev/sda2 is ubuntu, /dev/sda3 is windows 10) http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KJZvZCNBDY/
<matix-io> oerheks thanks I'll check there too
<oerheks> oke, no uefi situation
<celphi> ioria its not the cord
<celphi> new cord and it works on a differ computer
<matix-io> dammit, i accidentally left before reading the last three messages.  if any of them were directed at me, can someone re-send them?
<celphi> tomreyn: it works because the micro-code is not updated
<tomreyn> celphi: oh right i forgot this part, you downgraded the microcode package and ran "apt-mark hold" against it.
<tomreyn> celphi: this was also why i recommended filing a bug report.
<orentanay> I have a local ubuntu apache2 server for testing websites, but i'm having a very hard time getting self signing ssl to work. Can someone look at my config files and see if i'm doing something wrong? https://pastebin.com/DPZMJkBN  If theres a better channel for this question, please let me know. thanks.
<quadrathoch2> orentanay: maybe #ubuntu-server
<orentanay> thank you
<Sven_vB> when the kernel module drbg (deterministic random bits generator) is loaded, does it downgrade the randomness of /dev/{u,}random?
<Sven_vB> i.e. should that be loaded on a production system?
<Scriptonaut> Hey all, I'm on ubuntu 18.04. This morning I woke up and saw some redis errors saying a config can't be enforced because /proc/sys/net/core/somaxconn is set to the lower value of 128
<Scriptonaut> I ended up updating that file value, and that seemed to fix the issue
<Scriptonaut> however everything I look up says to add the command to update that file to /etc/rc.local, but I don't have that file?
<Scriptonaut> could I put it in /etc/sysctl.conf?
<Scriptonaut> would appreciate some advice, I'm not used to the newer versions of ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Scriptonaut: Is there a service file: ' sudo systemctl list-unit-files ' ?
<viktor_> hi all, i'm trying to put a .desktop file in /usr/share/application, but i can't cd into that directory "bash:cd: usr/share/application: no such file or directory" even it shows up on ls and i can open the directory in file manager
<oerheks> use sudo?
<Bashing-om> viktor_: /usr/share/applications. Add the ending "s" ?
<viktor_> Bashing-om, that was actually it, but i was too embarrassed to say :p
<Bashing-om> viktor_: :D -- been bit there too.
<Scriptonaut> there are accounts-daemon, acpid, apparmor, apport-autoreports, and apport-forward service files
<Scriptonaut> Bashing-om: ^^
<Scriptonaut> hmm, putting net.core.somaxconn=1024 into /etc/sysctl.conf, and then running sysctl -p seemed to fix it
<Scriptonaut> I assume that gets run on startup?
<Bashing-om> Scriptonaut: As there is no "somaxconn" .sevice file - I have no other thought ;(
<Scriptonaut> I think it's working as intended now. I guess I just wanted to confirm that adding a variable to /etc/sysctl.conf would set that variable on startup/boot
<Scriptonaut> I want this change to be permanent
<Bashing-om> Scriptonaut: it's a Configuration file for setting system variables. so yes is permanent untill changed.
<Scriptonaut> thank you
<coderipper>  /quit
<adrian_1908> #
<DSdavidDS> Hello all. I just rebooted my ubuntu machine and found that I can't login through GUI
<DSdavidDS> has anyone seen this problem before?
<DSdavidDS> I can login fine if I switch to another terminal
<Sebastien> hey, question. I have a C:/ and a D:/, windows is on my C, and on D i have videos images, and songs.  i partitionned my c to split it in 2. Can i install ubuntu on this partition, and within ubuntu, can i access the content on my D:/ drive without breaking everything ?
<DSdavidDS> but if I do it through GUI, the entire screen flashes black and I am back to login again
<Bashing-om> DSdavidDS: Busted graphic's driver ? .. what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuaration line for a driver ?
<sarnold> DSdavidDS: what release? what's in the logs?
<sarnold> Sebastien: the ntfs-3g package can access NTFS filesystems
<wedr> DSdavidDS, Yes I do have that experience
<wedr> DSdavidDS, It was awful
<wedr> DSdavidDS, I had to use the Metacity fallback, sacrifice my Super key, and have to wait until I was ready to commit to reinstalling Ubuntu
<Sebastien> sarnold, thank you. ill try this
<DSdavidDS> wedr: I am on 18.04. Looking through logs right now and all I see is the login session ending as soon as it starts in auto.log
<wedr> I was on 16.04
<DSdavidDS> nothing happening in Xorg.0.log
<wedr> DSdavidDS, Did you happen to touch anything related to Gnome? Like, a new system Python update, a sudo apt-get upgrade, or some package where it would touch upon all kinds of stuff that gnome uses?
<wedr> Those are my experiences that caused the Gnome panel to fail
<DSdavidDS> I haven't touched any of that
<DSdavidDS> looking through journalctl and I see errors about addscreen/screeninit failed for driver 0
<DSdavidDS> seems Xorg related
<oerheks> maybe related to your preseed file, DSdavidDS ?
#ubuntu 2020-02-01
<FaTaL_G> Last night I was doing the occasional apt update & upgrade... sometimes I use webmin... Well, since that action, I keep getting a cronjob message "Another instance is running with the same action"
<DSdavidDS> oerheks: thanks for remembering but nope! This is a completely unrelated system xP
<FaTaL_G> I rebooted, and I looked at the actually jobs, cant see anything that is running it
<DSdavidDS> my preseeded ubuntu install ended up great ;]
<DSdavidDS> I think this has to do with an nvidea driver I installed..
<znf> Hi. I'm trying to set up an older Ubuntu version in an LXC Container running on 18.04 - mainly, I need an older version for some legacy tools/hardware which are isolated in a network - when I do: lxc-create -t download -n name -- I obviously can't find 12.04 in the list and can't either enter it manually; is there another way to do this?
<sarnold> znf: hmm I'm not finding any old images..
<sarnold> znf: but the 12.04 install media can be found on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.4/
<znf> I did find some template on Proxmox for 12.04, I'm gonna try something stupid, maybe it works
<sarnold> znf: oho, cloud images http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/
<znf> Oh. Nice.
<znf> but how do I actually use them
<tomreyn> the latest non cloud installer iso for this EOL release would be at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.5/
<znf> I don't really want an ISO tough, that would complicate things, I just want an lxc container
<DSdavidDS> wedr: I looked through the apt/history.log and saw some changes to python3 but those were basic installs likeke pip and usb libraries
<sarnold> a cloud image might be easier to use with lxd than lxc; lxd took a more image-centric approach
<znf> can't say I've used lxd at all, to be honest
<sarnold> tomreyn: wow I didn't expect that. :) I was a bit surprised by just the .4, I should have looked harder. thanks.
<znf> eh, I'll just do lxd, I guess
<adrian_1908> znf: I think with 12.04 you're really out of luck. 14.04 seems like a universal cutoff threshold, even in Docker.
<znf> I see https://uk.images.linuxcontainers.org/ lists ubuntu trusty
<znf> same as the other thing
<adrian_1908> Yup
<tomreyn> sarnold: you're welcome :)
<adrian_1908> znf: I take it a VM is out of the question and you want to run something light persistently?
<znf> adrian_1908, that's exactly the reason
<tomreyn> hd-media may work http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<znf> I mostly need it to ssh under some old devices under a specific subnet, which newer ssh clients kind of fail me to log on
<znf> so instead of trying to figure out the crypto-settings for each and every one of them, I just want to use a proxcommand via this older host
<znf> like, I do have an image that proxmox uses with LXC -- http://download.proxmox.com/images/system/ubuntu-12.04-standard_12.04-1_amd64.tar.gz
<znf> wonder if I can just migrate ne
<znf> one
<sarnold> oh nice
<FaTaL_G> I dont get it.... theres only two users with cronjobs, and my email is filling up with "Another instance is running with the same action" messages for cron mail: "/usr/bin/ntopng-utils-manage-updates -a handle-upgrade-requests"
<FaTaL_G> but there isnt anything running
<sarnold> the usual problem is that a run from one minute, hour, day, week, etc ago is still running
<sarnold> these tools can help http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/run-one.1.html
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, thanks, but there is no ntopng job
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: hm. maybe it left behind a .pid file or similar?
<FaTaL_G> would that actually continue sending mails?
<sarnold> it depends upon how ntopng-utils-manage-updates is written
<FaTaL_G> there isn't even a rule for it
<FaTaL_G> theres me, and there is root
<FaTaL_G> for users
<Scriptonaut> what is the correct way to permanently set this value: /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled
<Scriptonaut> I want to set it to 'never'
<Scriptonaut> in ubuntu 18.04
<sarnold> Scriptonaut: I'd use a file in /etc/sysctl.d/ -- check out the README in that directory
<Scriptonaut> ok thank you
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: hmm. but cron is still executing it periodically?
<hggdh> usually /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf is a symlink to /etc/sysctl.conf
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, yup... every 2-5 minutes
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: check /etc/cron* as well
<sarnold> not all crons are user crontabs
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, you're right
<FaTaL_G> and I'm thinking they goofed up
<FaTaL_G> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cX48b8nwHV/
<sarnold> EVERY MINUTE
<sarnold> man
<FaTaL_G> lol
<FaTaL_G> I didnt write that rule
<FaTaL_G> how do I notify them or the ubuntu packagers?
<FaTaL_G> I did a apt-get update && upgrade
<FaTaL_G> and this was what happened afterwards lol
<Scriptonaut> sarnold: I looked in the readme, I'm having trouble figuring out the sysctl.conf variable name for /sys/kernel/mm/transparent_hugepage/enabled
<Scriptonaut> would it just be kernel.mm.transparent_hugepage.enabled? Or would it have sys on the front?
<Scriptonaut> seems like a lot of people use sysfsutils to modify those values
<sarnold> Scriptonaut: arghs :( I'm sorry. :( I should have looked first. I'm so accustomed to kernel tweakables having both sysctl and filesystem interfaces that I didn't look first :(
<Scriptonaut> oh no problem, thanks anyways
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: dpkg -S /etc/cron.d/ntopng  ought to report which package owns it, ubuntu-bug <packagename> ought to file a bug report
<znf> sarnold, made it work, had to work around a bit with /etc/subuid and /get/subgid and some other stuff, but it's running
<sarnold> znf: nice!
<FaTaL_G> sarnold, apparently Im not running the official ubuntu one. I'll have to go to ntopng site. I bought a license and all that jazz
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: oooo cool
<FaTaL_G> :)
<gambl0re> if i have TLP installed do i still to use Powertop?
<oerheks> no, don't mix them.
<oerheks> i prefer tlp
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to remove a directory that's supposed to be empty, but it won't remove. Running `ls` on this directory returns "Input/output error". OS is Ubuntu 19.10, filesystem is ntfs-3g. Unmounting/remounting the filesystem does not change the problem, neither does rebooting. Any thoughts?
<sarnold> check dmesg
<sarnold> IO error can sometimes be a dying hard drive
<BlueProtoman> sarnold: What should I be looking for, specifically?
<sarnold> BlueProtoman: near the end, the SCSI errors have a bunch of { } kinds of things in it
<sarnold> somehow they have a flavour that nothing else has
<BlueProtoman> sarnold: Nothing looks like a SCSI error. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YVHSGqSBZd
<sarnold> well, that's good for your hard drives anyway :)
<BlueProtoman> I should hope so, it's an SSD
<BlueProtoman> Also, the file system is not giving me any other problems. It mounted in r/w mode, as expected (ntfs-3g mounts in read-only if it detects an error)
<sarnold> hrm :/ I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Sven_vB> looks like I haven't properly closed my LUKS before withdrawing the external harddrive. now I have loop devices in /dev/mapper that I can't "cryptsetup close" because the device is still busy, my kernel thinks. how to recover?
<BlueProtoman> sarnold: Thank you anyway.
<sarnold> BlueProtoman: maybe a disk check in windows?
<Sven_vB> BlueProtoman, have you checked fuser?
<BlueProtoman> Sven_vB: Yes. No results.
<Sven_vB> solution for my hanging LUKS: for D in /dev/mapper/vg_*; do sudo dmsetup remove $D; done
<sarnold> oh nice, thanks
<diezl> hi all-can anyone suggest a way to view ram and cpu specs dynamically running ubuntu 19.04 desktop
<nCoV_fren> CPU monitor?
<sarnold> free -g and cat /proc/cpuinfo are my usual tools
<diezl> nice thank you
<drecondius> can someone help me figure out why retroarch is showing that it's missing glx but stuff like dota, and Dark Souls 3 runs?
<drecondius> It shows X Error: GLXBadContext, Request Major code 151 (GLX), Request Minor code 6 (), Error Serial #58, Current Serial #57
<drecondius> Also 2 libGL errors, this is ubuntu 19.10 and it's the snap install
<sarnold> drecondius: there's a link to contact the authors on https://snapcraft.io/retroarch
<sarnold> drecondius: that's probably your best bet
<smacktalk> my laptop wouldn't boot...gives me some systemctl error
<smacktalk> anyone know how to fix that?
<smacktalk> I'm totally jonesing for my laptop
<smacktalk> or do I have to reinstall my os and overwrite everything
<ryuo> smacktalk: rescue shell?
<smacktalk> ryuo I don't know how to to my rescue shell?
<ryuo> smacktalk: i was asking if it's the rescue shell. booting from live cd is probably worth checking out.
<smacktalk> Ryuo, I don't get a command prompt
<ryuo> smacktalk: so what does it do?
<smacktalk> it starts going through all the system checks....all <ok>
<smacktalk> then stops in the middle of all that and give me some systemctl error
<ryuo> X never comes up?
<smacktalk> no command prompt
<smacktalk> no, doesn't finish booting
<ryuo> try ctrl-alt-f2
<ryuo> does that do anything?
<smacktalk> nope
<smacktalk> I went intothe reco9very menu and got the root prompt
<smacktalk> i can also get to grub
<ryuo> smacktalk: i would check your drive SMART.
<smacktalk> tried to google that...funny result
<ryuo> smacktalk: see smartctl
<smacktalk> Thanks ryuo, it's 10PM here...gotta ccatch some z's
<smacktalk> I'll check that out first thing tomorrow
<ryuo> smacktalk: well, unexplained boot failures are sometimes due to failing storage devices.
<ryuo> smacktalk: if it's no longer working correctly, anything can happen.
<smacktalk> that makes sense
<ryuo> alternatively a configuration change or kernel or other regression
<ryuo> can be at fault
<smacktalk> I used the command sudo smartctl -i /dev/sda  and it said smartctl isn't a command
<ryuo> smacktalk: smartmontools has to be installed first.
<EriC^^> smacktalk: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<smacktalk> did tht, it says unable to fetch some archives
<smacktalk> fails
<EriC^^> smacktalk: try sudo apt-get update , it might help
<ryuo> probably won't work for single user mode
<ryuo> from*
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> he's in recovery mode?
<ryuo> yes
<smacktalk> I guess the recovery console doesn't have access to the network
<ryuo> i was suggesting to try from live cd
<smacktalk> I am at a root prompt
<smacktalk> oh! gotcha
<smacktalk> great idea
<EriC^^> wait
<EriC^^> smacktalk: in the root shell, exit from it, then go to "enable networking" then drop to root shell again
<EriC^^> maybe you can upload the log of the last boot from there as well to hone in on the problem
<smacktalk> yes, that worked much better!
<EriC^^> smacktalk: try "cat /var/log/{boot.log,syslog} | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<littlekimmy> if I use compile, what's the way to know of  the variable compilation-ask-about-auto-save; I forgot it's name and need to always look up in notes for emacs
<littlekimmy> ya, I don't have ip cmd installed, so to find that apt search ip ?
<littlekimmy> but list is too big
<al2o3-cr> littlekimmy: the package is iproute2
<conjo> hi e1-im running ubuntu 19.04 and would like to install conky;not well versed does anyone know if i can trust the following repo "sudo apt add-tepository -y ppa:teekee2008/2008/ppa?
<conjo> or how i should go about checking if a repo is trustworthy eb board or sites that have a list of known good/bads
<conjo> *eb=eg
<diskin> diezl, hi, isn't conky available in standard repos?
<diskin> aah, it's 1.10.8 in repos, and the latest is 1.11.5. perhaps it is better to build one from source...
<notwebdev> Hi. I've installed a LAMP stack with PHP-FPM. I wish to create a (ftp)user that can only view the www directory and it's items. The user should also have full permissions on files created by PHP. Apache and the ftp user shares a group. The ftp user owns the directory. Right now PHP can only write to folders with 0777 permissions. I'd like to allow PHP file access with 0775 permissions. Do I
<notwebdev> need to modify the php user, or something else?
<ryuo> notwebdev: by default the ubuntu php-fpm will be run with www-data user/group... perhaps that could be leveraged?
<ryuo> i normally use www-data as the group for web directories on simple installs.
<ryuo> where i don't need to do heavy user isolation
<ryuo> notwebdev: also, you could consider using SFTP instead of FTP. it uses the existing ssh service, requiring no new services to function.
<notwebdev> I just retraced my steps, and it seems I didn't add www-data to the shared group. I think I got it working now :) I'll go with SFTP instead, thanks!
<diezl> diskin, solved the issue asked around about the repo in question, to answer your question im not sure but i suspect the answer is yes
<diskin> diezl, thanks!
<diezl> thank you for replying to me =)
<mr_lou> I need to make a symbolic link on a USB. I've done this many times before, but now all of the sudden I'm not permitted?
<mr_lou> ln -s / mylink
<mr_lou> Ah, wait. Filesystem probably.
<pc_magas> Hello I moves /var/lib/snapd into /home/snapd and symlinked back, but the snapd deamon fails to start.
<pc_magas> The reason I did thas was the lack of space on the partition that /var was mounted.
<pc_magas> More Info I explain into https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/moved-var-lib-snapd-into-home-snapd-and-symlicked-back-snaps-fail-to-start/15272
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cybertruck2077> guys please help, I'm going crazy
<cybertruck2077> https://pastebin.com/CLwFSbu7
<cybertruck2077> It's a tiny script, but I keep getting error line 4: date: command not found
<ioria> cybertruck2077, maybe you want curHour=$(date +%H)   or curHour=`date +%H`  not   curHour='date +%H' (same for the other cmd)
<cybertruck2077> ok thank you
<cybertruck2077> ioria, now it says: line 4: [2: command not found
<cybertruck2077> , weird
<ioria> cybertruck2077,  if [[  "$curHour" -gt 2 ]] && [[  "$lsCheck"  -lt 16 ]]
<cybertruck2077> ioria, THANKS!!!!
<ioria> ok
<kdmiller> I have a fresh copy of Ubuntu 18.04 Workstation installed and updated connected to a bridged port, I changed to my static ip using the setting and no connection to internet now
<tieinv> did you restart
<kdmiller> yup
<tieinv> o
<kdmiller> ifconfig show the right info
<fuze> (kubuntu 19.10 64 bit) i removed nvidia drivers and im using noveou but desktop effects arent working and my second monitor is black. how can i fix?
<dreamscape> hey all I'm trying to install wifi drivers but i can't seem to get it to work?? i get this error https://pastebin.com/Kcr3LR98
<cybertruck2077> hey guys, what's the room for off-topic Ubuntu discussion?
<mrsideways> is there a tool I should use to make a windows 10 installer using ubuntu? I am using ubuntu but I want to put the windows 10 iso on a usb to install on my media center pc, do i use a tool or just extract to fat32 usb with ark?
<jeremy31> mrsideways: woeusb
<mrsideways> thank you jeremy31
<vlt> Hello everyone!  From the first print job on (after I log in to a fresh Ubuntu MATE desktop session) I get to see *all* of the CUPS notifications from *all* users (including document titles). How can I stop this?
<SoulMan404> Hello All, how do I check which process is running in a certain port?
<SoulMan404> Basically I neeed to kill it
<mrsideways> jeremy31, does woeusb install for uefi or only i386?
<jeremy31> mrsideways: I am not sure
<mrsideways> I'm just going to create the usb with a win7 vm
<mrsideways> because this won't uefi boot, and i think it's because it had to use ntfs(fat32 supplied error that one file was too big)
<afidegnum> i had ctags and exhuberant-ctags installed but ctags -R returns empty and i also have an error of Couldn't find 'ctags' executable! Searched for executables with names: ["exuberant-ctags"]. Is 'ctags' correctly installed?
<ducasse> mrsideways: uefi won't boot from ntfs, you're right there
<ducasse> afidegnum: have you tried reinstalling the package?
<afidegnum> yes,
<afidegnum> but no success
<ducasse> afidegnum: what's the package name?
<afidegnum> exhuberant-ctags
<ducasse> try 'dpkg -L exhuberant-ctags' to see which files it installs
<afidegnum> ok
<ioria> !info exhuberant-ctags
<ubottu> Package exhuberant-ctags does not exist in eoan
<ioria> it's a snap then
<afidegnum> ioria: i'm using ubuntu 18.04 installed via apt
<ioria> !info exhuberant-ctags bionic
<ubottu> Package exhuberant-ctags does not exist in bionic
<afidegnum> dpkg -L exhuberant-ctags
<afidegnum> dpkg-query: package 'exhuberant-ctags' is not installed
<ducasse> no snap with that name, where is this from?
<afidegnum> and apt gave me the impression of it being installed
<ioria> ducasse, snap is 'universal-ctags'
<ducasse> ack
<jeremy31> !info exuberant-ctags bionic
<ubottu> exuberant-ctags (source: exuberant-ctags): build tag file indexes of source code definitions. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9~svn20110310-11 (bionic), package size 123 kB, installed size 333 kB
<ioria> lol
<ducasse> spelling is hard :)
<BigBrothyr> where can I find sent error reports? every time I boot up, I get an error window and only a 'send report' or 'cancel' and now view option.
<ioria> lost my sight with tshark logs
<oerheks> !whoopsy
<oerheks> hmm not a factoid
<afidegnum>  dpkg -L exuberant-ctags
<afidegnum> /.
<afidegnum> /usr
<afidegnum> /usr/share
<afidegnum> /usr/share/doc
<afidegnum> /usr/share/doc/exuberant-ctags
<afidegnum> hi
<tomreyn> !paste | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> and hi, too
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> so exuberant ctags is installed but not working
<oerheks> BigBrothyr, crash reposrts are in;  ls -l /var/crash/   but the whoopsie report is not human readable
<BigBrothyr> would be nice to know why it's only started recently. no new installs.
<tomreyn> oerheks / BigBrothyr: apport-unpack can make them readable
<afidegnum> any insight ?
<ioria> afidegnum, ls /usr/bin/ctags-exuberant
<afidegnum> /usr/bin/ctags-exuberant
<ioria> run that
<afidegnum> it returns empty
<ducasse> afidegnum: 'echo $?'
<afidegnum> it returned $
<tomreyn> BigBrothyr: how to view your reports: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/blob/master/whoopsie_reports
<tomreyn> you only get access to a listing, though, not the details, i think
<BigBrothyr> thanks.
<tomreyn> BigBrothyr: i can maybe tell you a relevant bug report if you tell me one or two of the links this overview points to.
<tomreyn> feel free to pm
<ioria> afidegnum, i suggest to remove that pkg, and try the snap version : https://snapcraft.io/universal-ctags
<BigBrothyr> _usr_sbin_lightdm.0.crash _usr_lib_gvfs_gvfsd-smb-browse.1000.crash
<BigBrothyr> but... these are dated, jan 25 and 28 nothing from today or past startups that would give reason for an error window every time.
<BigBrothyr> wait, what's 'total 1420' mean? 1,420 errors?
<afidegnum> ioria: i'm still having the issue
<ioria> afidegnum, ctags is found now ?
<afidegnum> yes but my system still bugs
<afidegnum> rusty-tags emacs
<afidegnum> Couldn't find 'ctags' executable! Searched for executables with names: ["exuberant-ctags"]. Is 'ctags' correctly installed?
<ioria> afidegnum, mmm,   run 'hash -r' and try again with  sudo snap connect universal-ctags:dot-ctags
<afidegnum> no luck
<ioria> afidegnum, maybe you just needed to link /usr/bin/ctags-exuberant to ctags .. idk sy
<afidegnum> ok,
<afidegnum> what's the command?
<ducasse> 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ctags-exuberant /usr/bin/ctags'
<ducasse> dunno if it'll help
<afidegnum> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/usr/bin/ctags': File exists
<afidegnum> there is an existing symlink
<afidegnum> how do i find out the source of the link,?
<ducasse> 'readlink /usr/bin/ctags'
<afidegnum> /etc/alternatives/ctags
<ioria> afidegnum, update-alternatives --display ctags
<afidegnum> ioria: ?
<ioria> afidegnum, does it return something ?
<afidegnum> ioria: https://dpaste.org/gUFC
<ioria> afidegnum, looks fine to me
<ioria> apart from this : /usr/bin/ctags26
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> let me hold on for a little
<ioria> afidegnum, i don't understand where you took  that 'ctags26'  from (also with higher priority)
<Mrbuck> hi, right click works with 2 fingers touch why this?
<Mrbuck> not with single fonger
<Mrbuck> finger*
<ioria> afidegnum, a from here maybe emacs26 (26.3~1.git96dd019-kk1+18.04)
<quesker> how can I add a permanent static route?  the single interface uses dhcp.  I don't have /etc/network/interfaces
<quesker> (server 19)
<ducasse> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<quesker> if you are doing major changes to simple networking between minor revisions then well that is just dumb
<quesker> but 19.10 if it helps
<ducasse> we mostly care because 19.04 is eol
<quesker> ah ok
<ducasse> are you using netplan?
<quesker> I don't know what netplan is so I don't think so
<quesker> just default install
<ducasse> networking was set up by the installer?
<ioria> deafult install uses netplan
<quesker> I don't remember specifying anything about net but if I did I chose dhcp
<ioria> quesker, ls /etc/netplan
<quesker> 50-cloud-init.yaml
<ioria> you set what you want in there
<quesker> ok thanks
<openface> Command 'pwsh' is available in '/snap/bin/pwsh'
<ducasse> there are plenty examples at netplan.io, quesker
<mcseccne> my /etc/netplan displays 01-netcfg.yaml
<quesker> this is crazy.  I will manually add the route when I reboot
<ioria> mcseccne, that is a cloud image , yours is regular server
<quesker> so being in a vm makes it think it is cloud?
<quesker> I guess that's all cloud really is
<mcseccne> ah Ic thank you newbie here just trying to learn
<mcseccne> yes i have a server and I have managed to configure dns ntp apache2 and working on nfs but its giving me some issues
<mcseccne> when i get brave enough ill setup postfix doesnt seem to bad
<quesker> ok I actually figured out the syntax.  whew
<quesker> found an example on that netplan.io     thanks
<ioria> quesker, probably it will work, maybe not; i remember you need to disable network configuration by cloud-init
<mcseccne> @quesker syntax whew...hahaha i hear you
<quesker> so I need a 10.10.10.0/24 route, then my vpn adds a 10.0.0.0/8 to tun0.  that is fine for a while then the /24 route just disappears.  fun stuff
<quesker> it worked through a reboot so hopefully it stays
<quesker> that netplan stuff I mean
<ioria> ok
<thenori> Hi everyone! Ever since I installed poetry, I've been getting a strange error message on login. I was wondering if y'all could help!
<thenori> https://photos.app.goo.gl/8cBGxmtyfzGkb5aZ8
<thenori> https://github.com/thenorili/01dotfiles/blob/master/.profile
<openface> how to install powershell in ubuntu
<thenori> @openface google powershell for linux
<oerheks> powershell, if you *really* want this blob:  https://snapcraft.io/powershell
<ioria> thenori, no idea what that poetry is : but run  'diff  /etc/skel/ ~/.profile'
<ioria> thenori, sy,  diff  /etc/skel/.profile  ~/.profile
<thenori> https://bpaste.net/QJAQ
<thenori> What's the significance of this, ioria?
<kreyren> How can i flash VBIOS on ubuntu?
<ioria> thenori, your original .profile has been modified:   if you want to restore it, you can backup your  /home/$USER/.profile  and copy over  /etc/skel/.profile
<oerheks> kreyren, there is a wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<oerheks> !info fwupdate
<ubottu> fwupdate (source: fwupdate): Transitional package for fwupd. In component universe, is optional. Version 12-7 (eoan), package size 3 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf; arm64)
<oerheks> also fwupdate, https://itsfoss.com/update-firmware-ubuntu/
<thenori> Could you clarify what exactly that would do, ioria? The modifications to my ~/.profile are all purposeful as far as I'm aware, I'm just looking for the reason behind this error.
<ioria> thenori, the reason is that those modifications are not compatible with your system settings (probably)
<thenori> I'm hesitant to revert all modifications to my .profile when I'm still unsure of the nature of the error.
<kreyren> oerheks, BIOS != VBIOS
<thenori> I'm not even sure what the error implies.
<ioria> thenori, why don't you ask to the 'poetry' maintainer ?
<kreyren> this is for GPU VBIOS
<oerheks> maybe you need to sdjust to python3, https://github.com/python-poetry/poetry/issues/1543
<oerheks> kreyren, check the vendor and the wiki, if there is no solution; install windows?
<kreyren> oerheks, installing windows is not an option
<oerheks> one could do that without register, iso download is free on the wondows pages.
<kreyren> vendor provides atiflash which doesn't work
<oerheks> then .. no, not on ubuntu??
<ducasse> kreyren: you only need windows pe to run most flash utils, try hiren's boot cd or similar
<oerheks> did you check out fwupdate? i might cover the videobios too.. i would install windows for this.
<kreyren> oerheks, link?
<oerheks> huh?
<oerheks> read back please
<kreyren> on fwupdate ?
<kreyren> fwupdate doesn't seem to support VBIOS
<thenori> Thank you so much oerheks!
<ducasse> kreyren: good chance you need windows for this
<oerheks> thenori, have fun!
<Croran> How do I change the Ubuntu background at the first login screen? It's currently the 'beaver' logo.
<oerheks> Croran, lock screen setting is in  gnome-tweak-tool,but that is different from loginscreen IIRC , see  https://vitux.com/how-to-change-login-lock-screen-background-in-ubuntu/
<Croran> I've already got the lock screen set the way I want it.
<Croran> The only one that is wrong is the initial login screen.
<kreyren> ducasse, using windows is not an option i need this functionality on linux
<ducasse> kreyren: why? do you need to do it often?
<oerheks> wait for an update in fwupdate..
<oerheks> this is the best info i have
<Croran> I found an 'ask ubuntu' answer that says to change to root and overwrite /usr/share/background/warty-final-ubuntu.png with my own preferred image.  I'm sure there must be an officially supported way that doesn't require overwriting read-only system files.
<kreyren> ducasse, yes
<oerheks> Croran, are you sure? why did you not find it then?
<kreyren> oerheks, are you sure that this is done using fwupdate on linux>?
<oerheks> lolz
<kreyren> i could contribute to that i guess
<oerheks> kreyren, yes, this tool, linux wide, is the replacement for the need of windows
<ducasse> kreyren: the vendor would need to get it into fwupdate, you can't
<mrsideways> so earlier I asked how to make windows 10 install usb from ubuntu, after trying many programs that didn't work, I just used dd and it worked properly
<oerheks> this is the github project https://github.com/fwupd/fwupd
<mrsideways> just saying my solution incase anyone else wants to do this
<guntbert_> mrsideways: thx for reporting back
<oerheks> .. just dd the windows iso .. never worked for me, mkusb or just normal on a windows machine itself works.
<Croran> ok. seems like an ugly hack to change something that even the most novice and technical users have a good reason to change.
<Croran> novice and non-technical*
<wedr> Isn't the official way to overwrite system files is to be a root user?
<wedr> Technically, nothing is higher than root user.
<wedr> Unless you're telling me that a root user is actually a lower-level super admin user in the Linux ecosystem.....
<wedr> And there may be trunk user, branch user, and leaf user... all higher than root user.
<ducasse> wedr: if you disregard things like selinux, root can do anything
<wedr> Then that root user should be obliged to modify system file as they please.
<ducasse> are you unable to?
<p0a> Hello how can I check whether my tex install is full or not?
<p0a> I had a full tex install but after upgrading to 19.10 it seems I no longer have tikzcd...
<roboto79> i am trying to play a dvd for first time on my 18.04 system using mate. vlc gives me blank video, choppy audio. what package am i missing?
<p0a> says I have texlive-full installed... but tikzcd is missing?
<p0a> roboto79: does vlc give you any diagnostics?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> p0a:  I have a full tex-live installation and never used tikzcd myself :), kubuntu 16.04
<p0a> bprompt: lemme check sth. What do you use if not tikzcd?
<roboto79> vlc plays it. i did not start from term though. i get no video, just the pylon, audio very choppy.
<bprompt> p0a:  don't need it I guess :)
<bprompt> p0a:  I do quite a bit of LaTeX, and have a full tex-live installation
<p0a> roboto79: vlc should be giving out some errors/warnings. Take a look.
<p0a> bprompt: do you want a cookie or what
<ducasse> !dvd | roboto79
<ubottu> roboto79: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bprompt> roboto79:  a dvd from the optical DVD drive as in /dev/sdvd? or an mp4 or mkv file?
<smacktalk>  EriC^^ are you here?
<EriC^^> yeah
<roboto79> video DVD. Just got in mail today
<roboto79> mounted as /dev/sr0
<p0a> Apparnetly it's called tikz-cd oops. Nevemrind guys
<EriC^^> smacktalk: what's up?
<smacktalk> I did that command you suggeste
<bprompt> roboto79:   hmmm not sure if 18.04 uses still, but I install libdvd-pkg, I am running 16.04
<smacktalk> EriC^^ k if i open a brief chat session
<smacktalk> I don't want to share with the whole group
<EriC^^> smacktalk: there shouldnt be anything sensitive there
<roboto79> went to link someone sent. cut/paste their line. i already have the packages, and they r up to date
<EriC^^> smacktalk: it's boot.log and syslog right?
<bprompt> roboto79:  from what I can tell, libdvd-pkg does about what the libdvdcss2 package used to do
<roboto79> bprompt yea, libdvd-pkg installed
<smacktalk> I only got syslog
<smacktalk> oh got boot.log now
<smacktalk> https://termbin.com/ygjd
<smacktalk> https://termbin.com/90yb
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> when i open a file it opens in gedit, but I want it to open in emacs
<littlekimmy> in FM sometimes though it opens in emacs but sometimes in gedit?
<tomreyn> frequency modulation?
<bprompt> FM = file manager, methinks
<bprompt> that's acronym 100,001 in the computer dictionary
<ducasse> then that is what they should write, as it's not obvious
<bprompt> ducasse:  fully agree :)
<puff> Doing a fresh install for the first time in quite a while, it's asking me for a password for (or to set up an account for) Ubuntu Single Sign On.  What's the deal with this?  Is this just Ubuntu One rebranded or something else?
<puff> Most of what I can find in google about Ubuntu Single Sign On is past-tense. Hm.
<thenori> Log in - Ubuntu Single Sign On
<thenori> [Search domain login.ubuntu.com] https://login.ubuntu.com
<thenori> Ubuntu One is the single account you use to log in to all services and sites related to Ubuntu. If you have an existing Ubuntu Single Sign On account, this is now called your Ubuntu One account.
<thenori> That's the first google result for 'Ubuntu Single Sign On'
<thenori> add'ly "Your Ubuntu One account - Ubuntu Single Sign On"
<thenori> From what I can tell, it's both a deprecated service and a synonym for Ubuntu One
<puff> Then why is 18 LTS asking me to sign into it?
<tomreyn> puff: Ubuntu One used to be both the sigle sign-on and a file storage service. nowadays it's just the single sign-on service, which grants access to Launchpad, but also to contract based and commercial Canonical services.
<tomreyn> but also to several community oriented services such as forums and the like.
<puff> tomreyn: ah, thanks.
<puff> What do you think about livepatch, should I set it up?
<tomreyn> puff: i think the reason the ubuntu desktop installer asks for it (which is entirely optional) is to enable you to subscribe to livepatch
<tomreyn> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<tomreyn> up to you, it's a canonical service. most volunteers here prefer just helping out with ubuntu itself.
<puff> Hm, I just reset my password via the web browser on another machine but the dialog on the freshly installed machine doesn't like the new password.  It doesn't give me any option to change the username, which is spelled with spaces.
<puff> tomreyn: I'm not sure what you mean by "just helping out with ubuntu itself".
<tomreyn> puff: ubuntu,t he operating system you downloaded and installed.
<tomreyn> in contrary to commercial software-as-a-service offerings
<puff> tomreyn: aha.
<tomreyn> there is #ubuntuone for issues with the SSO
<mcseccne> I installed livepatch on my system wanted to see what the deal was...not sure if it can be removed or not but once installed it didnt cause me any issues
<puff> tomreyn: Thanks.  I'll skip livepatch for now I guess.
<tomreyn> mcseccne: it's a snap, can be managed using the "snap" command.
<mcseccne> for me its nice for it to update and not rebbot
<mcseccne> reboot
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<mcseccne> livepatch nis free for the first three
<mcseccne> machines
<tomreyn> for personal, non-commercial, use, yes
<mcseccne> both
<kxsl> source code: the original distro independent package format
<tomreyn> smacktalk: did you have any ubuntu questions there?
<mcseccne> if you need more than three then you pay small fee to my knowledge is good for production systems you dont want to take down with certain updates
<mcseccne> I often used to see system needs reboot I havent seen that since installing livepatch
<mcseccne> thank you tomreyn good to know
<kxsl> so what does livepatch do? if the packages don't genuinely need reboots but say they do anyway, aren't those bugs?
<tomreyn> mcseccne: you're welcome. there's also a discussion channel at #ubuntu-discuss for non ubuntu support topics.
<tomreyn> kxsl: would you like to join, too?
<kxsl> joined
<arooni> how do i change which editor sudo crontab -e uses?  i've already tried running sudo su; then select-editor; or update-alternatives --config editor ;; doesnt seem to work for new sudo crontab -e requests
<arooni> maybe i have to log out and back in for select-editor to work?
<EdFletcherT137> arooni: set EDITOR env var
<GWM> So I have a stupid question, what is the name of the actual input block itself in a terminal? I mean, the blank space that is sometimes colored by bash
<EdFletcherT137> GWM: generally referred to as the "cursor"
<GWM> Never gave it a thought
<GWM> Thanks you
<EdFletcherT137> I had to think about myself! not something that often comes up :) you're very welcome GWM
<len> Hey guys! I run apt upgrade and lost connection to my SSH. Can I somehow recover this shell session or at least send "N" to *** telegraf.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] choice... ?
<tomreyn> if you ran it in a byobu, tmux or screen session, yes, otherwise, maybe, but not really.
<tomreyn> the official answer would be "no", and you should probably just kill the hanging debconf or dpkg process.
<tomreyn> pstree, then find the lowest one
<tomreyn> for the hack-ish "not really" method, look into   reptyr -T
<tomreyn> len: but, when connecting through a network (or any other not 100% reliable) link, make sure you run any process which may require input or create output you don't want to miss in a terminal multiplexer in the future.
<len> Yeah I'm aware I did it wrong this time. Thanks guys I will kill this session and start it over.
<tomreyn> don't kill the session, just kill the hanging process, the other processes should temrinate gracefully then.
<len> tomreyn: done, thank you - looks like everything is okay. I will install reptyr just to be safe next time
<roboto79> ok. have problem. vlc will not play video of a store dvd. i can get dvd menus. when i choose an episode, i get no video and choppy audio. however, if i start vlc, and choose no dvd menus, video vob files play perfect. what gives
<tomreyn> !dvdcss
<tomreyn> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roboto79> installed. read where deleting .dvdcss dir and letting it rebuild may not. not so.
<roboto79> ubottu been there. have all the packages install. ran dpkg-reconfigure for libdvd-pkg
<ubottu> roboto79: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> hmm i wouldn't know then, haven't done dvd's in years.
<roboto79> tomreyn yea, me either, but bought this older tv series. want to put it on my nas. even if i copy the vob to my desktop it has same playback probs.
<kxsl> how did you copy the disc? i usually use dvdbackup and the backups it makes always work the same way as the original discs
<oerheks> i switched from vlc to gnome-mpv
<oerheks> same procedure for dvd codecs install and upgrade
<roboto79> kxsl, i can get to the disc through any file manager, or term. so i just cp file.vob to desktop
<oerheks> and if buttons do not work, use keyboard
<roboto79> oerheks, apt cant find gnome-mpv
<oerheks> should be, in universe repo
<kxsl> i always copy the entire disc with dvdbackup's mirror mode. i dont take specific titles or files. i dont like taking the time to figure that out at rip time and the extra disc space needed for the extra titles is usually negligible compared to the space needed for the main title
<roboto79> kxsl, i will try dvdbackup. i dont worry about disk space. i have 21TB for movie space
<kxsl> i use handbrake to convert the files to h265+opus. most movies from dvds come out to several hundred mbs
<roboto79> handbrake always locks up on me, dunno why.
<kxsl> i don't know about that, i encode with it on windows so i can use my gpus
<ducasse> handbrake should be able to use gpu accel now, i think, at least for intel
<roboto79> trying dvdbackup... seems to be mirroring it but have to see if it will play once backed up
<roboto79> kxsl, dvdbackup worked. i can play the separate vob file. thx
#ubuntu 2020-02-02
<kxsl> you're welcome
<roboto79> new Q: now i can copy the dvd's to my drive. I notice a vob file seems to have a bit of 2 episodes. i can cat the files to merge to one vob, what is best video editor prog to break the episodes apart
<lotuspsychje> roboto79: handbreak maybe?
<roboto79> it freezes up on me usually, let me try
<kxsl> what's the point of splitting them? are you trying to put them on emby/plex?
<roboto79> kxsl, example. VTS_01_2.vob has 10 minutes of first episode, rest of that vob is episode 2, or part of it at least. would like to break them into separate episodes since dont always want to see dvd menu
<bigua> hi, does anyone know how to set date-timezone to replace from Sáb Fev  1 21:17:32 -03 2020 to Sáb Fev  1 21:17:32 BRST 2020 ?
<kxsl> what do you want to use for playback?
<tomreyn> bigua: which ubuntu version is this?
<bigua> (tomreyn): -03 it's ubuntu 16 and BRST it's ubuntu 14 I guess
<roboto79> kxsl, yes, put on my nas for playback from say, tv. 18.04 i believe what am running
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | bigua: those don't exist, which ones do you have (lsb_release -ds)?
<ubottu> bigua: those don't exist, which ones do you have (lsb_release -ds)?: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<kxsl> so you need it in a format compatible with some program on a smart tv?
<roboto79> kxsl, correct. my tv plays almost anything, and nas is setup to transcode on fly to 720
<bigua> [tomreyn]: sorry, How i do see the release?
<roboto79> nas can transcode to multiple formats and store on nas as well
<tomreyn> bigua: type this in a terminal window:   lsb_release -ds
<bigua> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<roboto79> tomreyn, Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> roboto79: very well, but i was really talking to bigua ;-)
<roboto79> yea, walked in and ... well my bad
<tomreyn> bigua: and the other one?
<bigua> Tom01: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> no harm done, roboto79
<bigua> sorry Tom01.. it's to tomreyn: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> !14.04 | bigua
<ubottu> bigua: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<tomreyn> bigua: almost a year without support now (unless you're on ESM where partial support is availabble, but not here).
<bigua> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<tomreyn> bigua: but we can look into 16.04.6. i'm not sure it has "timedatectl", yet, is this a command you can run there?
<bigua> tomreyn, yes it's does but just show at UTC mode...
<tomreyn> bigua: try this:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<bigua> tomreyn, I did
<bigua> hmm.. tomreyn I was just look intro America
<bigua> But it's shows etc
<kxsl> is anyone familiar to raspberry pi? i just wrote the ubuntu image to sd, but the pi doesn't boot. just lights up a red light. what can I check? what's wrong with it?
<roboto79> kxsl did u dd it to card? that is all i do for my pi
<tomreyn> bigua: i'm not sure i understand. can you shoudl the output of "date" and "timedatectl"?
<tomreyn> * show
<tomreyn> !paste | bigua
<ubottu> bigua: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bigua> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kd85P6bZMB/
<kxsl> roboto79, yeah, used dd. i see a couple partitions on it when i look in gparted. didnt get any errors or messages writing it
<tomreyn> bigua: hmm this seems to be the first screen drawn by    sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata    but i do not understand what you mean to explain by this or by "I was just look intro America"
<bigua> tomreyn, yes ofc. I was just try look intro the date of America but there is others clock/zone times
<roboto79> kxsl did u us argument bs=1M on burn line? I had to use this to make things work
<tomreyn> bigua: so do you think this is now fixed or is something stil not as it should be (in which case we'll need the output of those commands)?
<bigua> tomreyn, it's didn't fix :(.. Maybe I will need do a downgrade of the date package
<kxsl> roboto79, no, instructions said bs=32M
<bigua> tomreyn, but's thanks you did help me to  understand it better
<oerheks> bs=32M ?? unusual large, normal would be bs=4M
<kxsl> it's what the instructions say to do https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/installation-media
<bigua> tomreyn, as far I do get know.. BST it's a British Summer time. I dont know how to set it with date
<roboto79> kxsl, this page is what i used. and it worked. all i can say. https://howtoraspberrypi.com/create-sd-card-raspberry-pi-command-line-linux/
<tomreyn> bigua: it is currently winter in britain, though. you can set the time zone the city of london follows by selecting Europe/London on the tzdata  configuration screens
<BlackDalek> I accidentally deleted partition table on my laptop... How do I use testdisk to recover them?
<kxsl> not trying to use raspbian, and pretty a different bs wont make a difference. it took all day to write.
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here know how to use testdisk to recover lost partition table?
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: do you have backups?
<roboto79> BlackDalek, sorry never had luck with testdisk
<kxsl> is there a way to compare the image to what's on disc? the checksum and sig were both good, and i didn't get any errors writing the image. writing the image takes waaaaaay too long to do just redo
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, I don't have a backup of the partition table
<ducasse> kxsl: writing the image should be done in a minute or two
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: of the data on those partitions, though?
<BlackDalek> tomreyn, but I do have backup of my data.
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: so if you have complete backups of your data you can probably try to fix the partition table on the device directly, without imaging it first (you have one attempt then, if it fails you'll have to reinstall / restore backups)
<tomreyn> BlackDalek: you can boot from an ubuntu live disk and run testdeisk from there. don't run it while you've booted off the disk you're trying to fix.
<kxsl> that would be nice, but ive never had anything meaningful write to an sd card in a minute or two
<ducasse> kxsl: i do it all the time, so do many, many others. maybe the card is bad? check dmesg when writing
<tomreyn> kxsl: i didn't follow the full conversation, but if you wrote an image to a storage using dd and still have the source image and want to compare it to what was written: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/214488/#answers
<kxsl> thanks i'll check that out
<Sven_vB> any ideas why my xenial won't run /etc/network/if-up.d/restart_samba.sh when I connect to ethernet lan?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.4 How to I move the icons on the desktop so they will be arranged per my choice 1-end...I tried aignment and by name but neither lets me mve by my choice
<Datz> Hi, I've just installed mariadb-server, and run sudo mysql_secure_installation. Set the root password, and then tried to log in with "mysql -u root -p" but it doesn't take the password I just set. I'm logged in remotely(locally), but I've set "Disallow root login remotely? [Y/n] n"
<Datz> any ideas?
<Datz> ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<Datz> humm, should there be those quotes there?
<Datz> I've been trying to fix this all day, perhaps there was a bad command I gave. I've purged mariadb-server, but I guess it still may have left the database it created.
<Datz> humm, this may have worked: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39281594/error-1698-28000-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost
<Datz> change plugin from UNIX_SOCKET to mysql_native_password
<puff> Datz: Figure it out?
<tomreyn> Datz: local authentication as root is through a socket by default on current versions (see release notes), no need for a password unless you have software which can't use the socket, in which case you need mysql_native_password
<gambl0re> what is i3?
<oerheks> ah, quiz time
<oerheks> 1. intel processor
<oerheks> 2. window manager
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mcseccne1> test
<ducasse> mcseccne1: not here, please
<smacktalk> EriC^^ did you have a chance to look at the output?
<EriC^^> no please repaste
<smacktalk> <smacktalk> https://termbin.com/ygjd
<smacktalk> <smacktalk> https://termbin.com/90yb
<smacktalk> EriC^^ repasted
<smacktalk> the error says failed to start user manager
<smacktalk> says See 'systemctl status user@121.service' for details'
<EriC^^> when you boot does ctrl+alt+f4 work?
<smacktalk> that just logs me into the cli
<andschwar> Hello.
<Bashing-om> andschwar: Hi ! - Your ubuntu support question ?
<andschwar> No questions, catually. Was just testing my new firewall config. Thank you very much. Now I can see that am able to receive messages through IRC. Alas, sorry for the inconvenience, as this allowed this channel to deviate for a moment.
<smacktalk> EriC^^ that just logs me into root
<Bashing-om> !of-topic | andschwar
<Bashing-om> !off-topic | andschwar
<ubottu> andschwar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EdFletcherT137> would not have simply being able to connect to an IRC server accomplished the same thing?
<EriC^^> smacktalk: try typing the command it suggested about systemctl
<veebox> im using 18.04 how can i create a ext filesystem on usbstick for use in any of my other ubuntu pcs
<veebox> its so confusing why its not working
<andschwar> veebox: open the file manager, right click your recently plugged USB device and select "format".
<veebox> yes
<veebox> i wrote a volume name, and selected ext4
<andschwar> veebox: Did any error message appear? If not, did you try copying anything to your memstick?
<andschwar> feh --help
<andschwar> sry
<cybertruck2077> hey guys, when I set a script in Crontab, do I have to use ./script_name ? instead of just script_name?
<cybertruck2077> Also, does anyone have the room name for non-support related discussion?
<ducasse> cybertruck2077: use a full path
<ducasse> cybertruck2077: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cybertruck2077> ducasse, just the path?  no "./" preceding the script name?
<ducasse> just an absolute path
<cybertruck2077> ducasse, OK, thank you!
<Shark711> Good day guys... Anyone good with IP-Firewalls? I've set up inbound rules which are (for some strange reason) blocking outbound traffic
<lotuspsychje> Shark711: you can try in #netfilter if you like
<ducasse> or ##networking
<Shark711> tx
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qkhMbWp5hF/
<ducasse> Blade: i'm pretty sure we've told you lots of times we're not interested in your system specs, so please stop posting them
<Blade> ducasse  you stop chat me lame
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Blade returning nonsense
<ubottu> Blade returning nonsense: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ducasse> Blade: you are free to leave if you don't want to stay on topic and adhere to the guidelines
<Blade> i love dax
<Shark711> https://pastebin.com/9nG1ygAw <- Inbound rules which also block outbound.. anyone know why?
<Blade> one post problem\
<Blade> heheheh
<Blade> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zddtfhfcsf/  ducasse  old lame i am :) sory
<ducasse> yeah, we know who you are. please stop trolling.
<ryuo> Shark711: what do you mean? specify the scenario.
<Shark711> ping google.com doesn't work
<Shark711> apt update doesn't work
<Shark711> nc anysite doesn't work
<ryuo> Shark711: define doesn't work.
<Shark711> think issue is related to missing " -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT"
<ryuo> also worth noting that ping doesn't use TCP or UDP. it works with an entirely different protocol.
<ryuo> ICMP
<Shark711> which is fine keeping in mind that i am blocking inbound ICMP, but outbound is open, yet still blocking it
<Shark711> I thinink the llo interface was the issue
<Shark711> thanks for yout tiem
<SWE442> hi everyone
<SWE442> I was wondering if anyone knows how to debug X when it won't let me in?
<AurorAWOL> I have been looking online for hours. I have Ubuntu Server and I just use it for home. I want it to be able to suspend after a certain period of time when its idle. I'm pulling my hair out here lol.
<ryuo> AurorAWOL: and how would you wake it up again later? it's not quite the same as suspending a regular machine.
<AurorAWOL> WOL
<ducasse> AurorAWOL: https://askubuntu.com/questions/442795/how-to-shutdown-ubuntu-after-2-hours-of-idle
<ryuo> which would be triggered, how? via network traffic?
<ryuo> i've never heard of anyone suspending a server in practice.
<AurorAWOL> Yeah just magic packet
<AurorAWOL> Lol I know
<ryuo> i imagine it's not very practical. afaik it won't just wake up from regular attempts to access it.
<AurorAWOL> I just don't use it much other than movies and music but I always forget to turn it off
<AurorAWOL> No. You have to wake it with WOL
<ryuo> as i thought. WOL is just a remote power on so to speak.
<AurorAWOL> Yea
<ryuo> is power usage your only reason?
<ryuo> i generally leave my server running.
<ryuo> they use less power at idle as it is
<AurorAWOL> The only reason is that one is just a media server
<ryuo> sounds like a job a low power server could do better.
<ryuo> but w/e works for you.
<AurorAWOL> That is true. Though it wasn't always just a media server lol. I upgraded and just left that one be a media center
<AurorAWOL> Just sometimes Ill forget about it for weeks and it will just be on for nothing
<ducasse> AurorAWOL: i wouldn't do this either, but you can probably adapt what i linked above to do what you ask
<ryuo> i use an old proliant microserver G7. 150W power supply, but low power CPU.
<AurorAWOL> Thank you ducasse
<ryuo> though an arm server might be more ideal.
<ducasse> AurorAWOL: if you only use it at certain hours, you could shut it down from cron and set it to wake on rtc
<AurorAWOL> And thank you ryuo ... I know this is a strange request. I leave my other servers on all the time as well. So the idea is new and odd to me too lol
<ryuo> another option is low power server that you leave on all the time
<ryuo> and just uses less net power as a result
<AurorAWOL> *facepalm Omg ducasse .. I totally didn't even think about that
<ryuo> i have a dreamplug, it's ancient and only works with Debian armel these day
<ryuo> but has some rather unusual ports for arm
<ryuo> eSATA
<ryuo> and such
<AurorAWOL> lol
<AurorAWOL> Dreamplug?
<ryuo> i used it to play audio in certain rooms
<ryuo> yea.
<ryuo> it was made by GST
<ryuo> its uboot is upstreamed
<ryuo> so i upgrade the uboot firmware every major upgrade
<AurorAWOL> Oh thats actually pretty cool
<ryuo> it has an early 802.11n wifi chipset and 2x gigabit ethernet ports
<ryuo> 3.5 mm audio ports and optical audio too iirc
<ryuo> a few usb ports
<AurorAWOL> Yeah I'm looking at the wiki
<AurorAWOL> is yours black and yellow too? lol
<ducasse> AurorAWOL: or something like this - http://www.mini-box.com/APU-4C4-System?sc=8&category=2019
<ryuo> AurorAWOL: yea. i bought one on ebay awhile ago.
<ryuo> it requires a special box to access the uart. though maybe you can jerry rig one if you can figure out how it works.
<ryuo> i replaced the internal SD card with a larger MLC one
<ryuo> it uses like a 15W power supply.
<AurorAWOL> I'll actually look into that ducasse. Thank you
<ducasse> there's plenty others like it online
<AurorAWOL> Nice
<ryuo> the cpu is rather slow but quite tolerable.
<ryuo> i have to disable the dmix to get reasonable sound output.
<ryuo> it's too much for the CPU. it distorts the audio if it's on.
<AurorAWOL> Wow. I have been away for almost 4 years. I forgot how to use the Version command lol
<AurorAWOL> So is IRC dying?
<ducasse> not at all
<ducasse> but please focus on support in here. offtopic discussions are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic, and there is #ubuntu-discuss for ubuntu-related discussions
<AurorAWOL> Oh sorry lol. Wrong window.
<AurorAWOL> Will do
<eliyahuTBR> noobie question. i installed an unsupported package, how do I see the package name (its javasomething) and how do I uninstall it?
<ducasse> eliyahuTBR: apt list java*
<ducasse> then apt purge packagename
<eliyahuTBR> ty ducasse
<vlt> Hello everyone!  From the first print job on (after I log in to a fresh Ubuntu MATE desktop session) I get to see *all* of the CUPS notifications from *all* users (including document titles). How can I stop this?
<d_l_p> .yt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<d_l_p> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<d_l_p> Richard Stallmen hate Ubuntu.
<d_l_p> Noice Amazon
<tatertots> vlt: are all your users admin accounts?
<vlt> tatertots: No, none of them is.
<vlt> Not even mine.
<vlt> I'd have to check cupsd.conf, though.
<tatertots> vlt: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<vlt> tatertots: No. (Why?)
<tatertots> vlt: trouble shooting purposes
<vlt> tatertots: I have full access, though.
<tatertots> vlt: in terminal>   groups|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> vlt: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link ,.,say so
<eliyahuTBR> running Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS. everytime i pop in my headphones i need to select between headphones, headset, and microphone. is there someway i can set this to default to headphones so I won't have to click this every time?
<vlt> tatertots: groups ==> "redacted_mitarbeiter www-data redacted_afc redacted_marketing redacted_it"
<vlt> tatertots: Every user sees CUPS notifications from every other user.
<tatertots> vlt: maybe you can alter cups behavior, it's expected that members of specific groups can view and or manage print queues
 * vlt installs a fresh Ubuntu machine and makes a diff of the conf files
<eliyahuTBR> how do i access the pulseaudio gui?
<eliyahuTBR> tried launching from the terminal and got "E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<eliyahuTBR> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed."
<ducasse> eliyahuTBR: pulseaudio itself has no gui
<ducasse> try pavucontrol
<vlt> tatertots: Done. The cupds.conf files of a freshly installed Ubuntu and ours are identical.
<vlt> *cupsd.conf
<vlt> Differences there are only in a bunch of (non existing) ppd files, printers.conf (obviously) and this one: https://dpaste.org/xYeY
<vlt> tatertots: ^
<ducasse> vlt: have you looked at the web interface for related settings?
<vlt> ducasse: There's an "RSS Subscriptions" section looking similar to the subscriptions.conf from the diff.
<vlt> I'll try to delete those.
<ducasse> vlt: what about 'gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.print-notifications active false'?
<vlt> After deleting the subscriptions from the web interface, then logging in as a user and printing it seems there are no popup notifications for now. But there are new notifications listed. I'll have to observer.
<vlt> ducasse, tatertots: Thanks for now.
<ducasse> yw
<vlt> ducasse: I'll check org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.print-notifications as well.
<ducasse> vlt: also, there is ##cups
<jil> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome jil
<jil> How can I deactivate the 'fn' key from my keyboard ?  It used to transform a part of my keyboard as a numerical pad, but I never use that functionnality
<jil> I'd rather use it for more memotechnic shortcuts
<jil> hello lotus
<jil> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !pm | jil
<ubottu> jil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<ducasse> jil: most fn keys are mapped by hardware, and is not usable by normal tools
<jil> I'm not normal. I use emacs a lot :)
<ducasse> jil: so do i, what i mean is that linux tools won't detect it and can't map/unmap it
<jil> even with the xmodmap stuff ?  Any way, I may as well check my bios. I think I saw something there.
<ducasse> not even xmodmap, it doesn't send regular key events to react on
<jil> Ok, thank you very much.  I realise, that is really the info I was looking for.   I have poor knowledge on xmodmap and didn't really wish to go through the manua, again.
<ducasse> you can check with xev, see if that registers it. if it does send key events you can use it.
<ducasse> but it most likely doesn't
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jil> ok
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Sven_vB> I mounted /dev/sda2 on /boot type vfat (rw,noatime,gid=4,umask=0002), group 4 is "adm", so I expect owner root and group adm, but ls -l /boot shows the owner and group both as "sven". what am I doing wrong?
<cow0w> Hi, after editing /etc/crontab.. do I need to restart cron daemon or something like that?
<sumagna> ls
<sumagna> sorry wrong place to write this
<EriC^^> cow0w: no
<me> Hi,
<Guest76530> I was using home / swap on a different drive then / . Those were encrypted lvm partitions but something out of blue went south and every time I even try to get into rescue mode I get 'WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmdata. Falling back etc. What is most frustrating is that I removed crypttab and any entries regarding those lvm partitions from fstab and yet...
<Guest76530> Any idea how fix this?
<fuze> is the best way to install nvidia drivers through the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa repository?
<lotuspsychje> fuze: depends on your graphics card chipset and ubuntu version
<fuze> nvidia gt 710 kubuntu 19.10 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> fuze: first always check: ubuntu-drivers list, to see wich driver(s) are reccomended for your card
<fuze> it lists 435, 430, and 390
<lotuspsychje> fuze: allright, so i would try the latest 435 on your card, and see for yourself wich driver performs best for you
<fuze> so use the repo or no?
<lotuspsychje> fuze: its the users choice, to add the repo, but lets say stock driver 435 performs great already, no need to add the ppa?
<fuze> i was just having issues with opengl crashing but i tried noveou and now one of my monitors isnt detected and desktop effects dont work
<lotuspsychje> fuze: if you want the optimal use of your nvidia card, reccomended to use an nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> it is the repo version, the ppa should be removed or commented
<fuze> once i installed the repo version 440 is reccomended
<lotuspsychje> fuze: you are free to use the driver that suits you best
<lotuspsychje> switching and comparing will tell
<rhoks> hi I'm on 18.04 and the brightness control stopped working for some reason (I am pushing the system's RAM to the limit)
<rhoks> what service do I need to restart to get it to work again?
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: brightness control as in Fn keys+F ?
<rhoks> both keyboard shortcut and the gui thingy on the top right corner of the desktop manager
<rhoks> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: can you share your dmesg in a pastebin please?
<rhoks> I'm sorry how exactly am I supposed to do that lotuspsychje
<rhoks> and yeah it took me a few minutes to try and close the extra chrome incognito browser window so I could free up some memory
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: open a terminal and type: dmesg, then copy the content and paste in pastebin
<rhoks> heh
<lotuspsychje> !paste | rhoks
<ubottu> rhoks: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rhoks> well that sounds fairly old schoolish method enough
<rhoks> I tried to do cat dmesg
<rhoks> but it said it wasn't a file
<rhoks> can I make it put the output of dmesg into a text file lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: try this dmesg > /path/to/dmesg.txt
<rhoks> lotuspsychje, here you go https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gnHXsbyT5V/
<lotuspsychje> rhoks: you left out the top kernel lines etc, need that aswell
<rhoks> I think this is happening when I try to use the keyboard shortcut to decrease brightness [1413528.421569] radeon_dp_aux_transfer_native: 19 callbacks suppressed
<rhoks> thats all I'm getting from dmesg lotuspsychje
<rhoks> I rechecked to make sure
<lotuspsychje> type dmesg in terminal plz
<rhoks> id id
<rhoks> I did*
<lotuspsychje> you will see kernel, and microcode lines
<rhoks> I did it with grep so you can see lotuspsychje https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YXRj7V7t4x/
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | rhoks
<ubottu> rhoks: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<rhoks> there are some kernel mentions but they are also available in the pastebin I linked first
<rhoks> the first pastebin I linked, lotuspsychje is the entirety of the dmesg output that I got
<rhoks> dunno what else I can do
<rhoks> anyway
<rhoks> thanks for your time, I g2g to dinner now. I'm quite confident an update and a reboot will fix this problem
<rhoks> things like this happen every few weeks when the system becomes heavy because of so many chrome tabs
<rhoks> and an update plus a  reboot always makes it run smoother
<triad> i have an issue which sounds exactly like yours
<triad> i am trying to keep the system uptime as much as possible, but after a two weeks it starts to rattle
<triad> and wants a restart for some reason
<triad> and works very very slow
<rhoks> same here
<rhoks> a reboot does it wonders
<triad> using Unity? maybe thats the reason
<alexeyneud> what i've discovered yesterday is that only ubuntu-budgie works fine from usb with usb-persistence
<cruzador> Hey guys, is there anyway to see what messages systemd is receiving? For example, I have an app that is sending READY=1 on boot and WATCHDOG=1 every 60 seconds. I want to confirm that systemd is actually receiving those messages
<jpmh> I do inotifywait -e modify temp.fil & - and then touch -m temp.fil - on 18.4 I get what I expect, that the file has been modified - on 16.4 I do not - what am I missing here?
<nCoV_fre_> Anyone installed Ubuntu on a galaxy tab 3 successfully?
<Alina-malina> Is there any good text recognition software for linux?
<leftyfb> Alina-malina: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<saut> I am having trouble installing wine.  I keep getting unmet dependencies.
<wedr> pastebin your error messages
<Furai> Is some search related issue well-known right now? My gnome keeps crashing when I search for anything in application view.
<wedr> Never encountered any search related issue, but then again, I'm on 18.04.3 LTS
<jelly> Alina-malina: tesseract can be ok for English language
<jelly> Alina-malina: wait, do you mean speech or ocr
<BoxBoy> hello, i have a server running cosmic 18.10 and would like to upgrade it. I have followed the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades which seem out of date but i still get the same error: An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool.
<BoxBoy> when i run do-release-upgrade after modifying my sources.list file to "old" repositories
<Ben64> you'd have to go 18.10 -> 19.04 -> 19.10
<BoxBoy> ok, but how do i do that?
<BoxBoy> basically how to i tell it to upgrade to 19.04 since it is end of life
<ioria> BoxBoy, grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<BoxBoy> Prompt=normal
<ioria> BoxBoy,  cat /etc/apt7sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<Alina-malina> jelly, no not spech, i have jpeg files i need to recognize them to text, different languages
<ioria> BoxBoy,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<BoxBoy> ## EOL upgrade sources.list# Requireddeb [trusted=yes] http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ cosmic main restricted universe multiversedeb [trusted=yes] http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ cosmic-updates main restricted universe multiversedeb [trusted=yes] http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ cosmic-security main restricted universe
<BoxBoy> multiverse# Optional#deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ cosmic-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<BoxBoy> https://termbin.com/3aqp
<ioria> BoxBoy, uncomment backports and run   apt update
<BoxBoy> oh ok, so backports means older versions then?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> BoxBoy,  do-release-upgrade
<texla> How to reposition desktop icons in Ubuntu 18.04.4
<raz0rsedge> Servas, which IRC Client do you recommend @Ubuntu? :)
<BoxBoy> ioria, i read up on backports now i understand.
<BoxBoy> raz0redge, BiitchX of course
<BoxBoy> BitchX
<BoxBoy> ioria, same error
<ioria> BoxBoy,  try   do-release-upgrade -d   but stop it  suddenly if it gives you focal
<BoxBoy> boxboy@drboxboy:/etc/apt$ do-release-upgrade -dChecking for a new Ubuntu releaseUpgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release.boxboy@drboxboy:/etc/apt$
<ioria> BoxBoy,   sudo apt full-upgrade
<BoxBoy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ioria> BoxBoy,   then you're out of chances, i guess
<BoxBoy> hmm, weak
<ioria> BoxBoy,   you can still edit /etc/sources.list to eoan  but will be a mess
<BoxBoy> yeah, might as well just do a reconfig
<BoxBoy> i mean reinstall. but my only concern is my raid
<raz0rsedge> @BoxBoy, thanks.
<BoxBoy> raz0rsedge, no problem, assuming you want to run from commandline
<BoxBoy> but that seems straight forware
<texla>  How to reposition desktop icons in Ubuntu 18.04.4
<mra90> when I do ifconfig from command line it tells me my ip is 192.168.X.XXX but when I try to ssh into this ip it fails (timeout)
<mra90> why is that?
<mra90> This address also doesn't look good
<uplime> is the server internal or external to you?
<uplime> (also pretty sure you want "ip a" over ifconfig)
<mra90> uplime, not sure what you mean by internal but this is my local machione
<mra90> machine*
<uplime> i mean internal to the network. are you trying to ssh into a machine on the same network as your machine?
<mra90> yes exactly
<mra90> on the same network
<leftyfb> mra90: did you install an ssh server on your machine?
<mra90> Yes I connect to this machine from other external locations
<mra90> although then machine was in differnt network
<mra90> right now I have a situation in which I have two notebooks side by side and I want to ssh into each other
<mra90> on the same network of course
<leftyfb> mra90: sudo ifconfig $(ip route list | awk ' /default/ {print $5}')
<leftyfb> mra90: what ip does that give you?
<mra90> leftyfb, problem solved
<leftyfb> mra90: ?
<mra90> I have just realized that one of the machine is behind proxy server
<BoxBoy> for some reason i cant find Startup Disk Creator on my system
<BoxBoy> also can't find the package to install in software
<leftyfb> BoxBoy: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<leftyfb> BoxBoy: please paste the URL here that comes from those commands
<BoxBoy> https://termbin.com/e4gb
<lokke> hello world! i hould like to get some help, because i've just rebooted my server first time since a few months and his network won't come up anymore. http://p.ip.fi/9fkj
<GH0S1> did ubuntu 19.10 drop sshfs? I'm running a live disk to run a task and can't find sshfs in the repos
<leftyfb> BoxBoy: it looks like you're running a version of ubuntu that is no longer supported. It also looks like you're not running a graphical environment.
<BoxBoy> well, i am
<BoxBoy> but i run it headless and just vnc in
<leftyfb> GH0S1: it's part of the universe repo
<GH0S1> leftyfb: thanks. I'm assuming that needs to be enabled?
<BoxBoy> this is the problem you see, i have missed the upgrade window now i am going to have to do a fresh install
<BoxBoy> which is going to suck, but first things first i need to make a bootable usb drive ....
<leftyfb> BoxBoy: you can install something like etcher.io to flash the iso to a usb drive
<leftyfb> GH0S1: yes
<GH0S1> got it. thanks!
<GH0S1> I'll ping back here if I have issues. :)
<BoxBoy> ok, old fashioned way it is, that utitlity is just nice to work with
<miode747> hi
<miode747> I can not boot ubuntu on a pc. just getting to grub console. might be because I removed the second graphic card without changing the settings
<miode747> any help please?
<gambl0re> anybody use mpd+ncmpcpp? im getting connection refused error. thanks
<imi> hi
<imi> as far as I know on windows rufus is the primarily suggested way to create a bootable live pendrive on windows, which radically differs from dd. Is there a rufus-like tool for ubuntu as well? What is the primarily suggested method to make bootable pendrive on linux?
<oerheks> usb-creator?
<imi> do you mean this startup disk creator? https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/ed29b466-bionic-search-apps.png
<bprompt> imi:  yeah, there's an usb-creator-gtk, which you can use to burn an .iso
<imi> ok seems like we are referring to the same stuff
<oerheks> if you typed usb, the same icon pops up
<bprompt> imi:  https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/usb-creator-gtk
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<imi> I'm about to try 20.04
<Miles8of9> how much stable is 20.04? how many changes will be done before april?
<Miles8of9> i want to install ubuntu on a pc and i don't want to do a format + reinstall on april
<bprompt> Miles8of9:  bearing in mind that the date is April, but the final really is around the end of April, not the beginning of the month
<leftyfb> Miles8of9: install 18.04, then upgrade to 20.04 in April. I prefer to wait till June when the XX.04.1 is usually released.
<Miles8of9> is kernel 5 available in 18.04?
<leftyfb> Miles8of9: 5.3.0-28 to be exact
<Miles8of9> maybe install 19.10 and then migrate to 20.04 in april?
<Miles8of9> is it possible?
<leftyfb> possible, yes, recommended, no
<leftyfb> Miles8of9: LTS -> LTS upgrades work better
<WaV> I updated to kernel 5 at some point via the package manager... not even intentionally. So you should be able to update to kernel 5.
<Miles8of9> from what kernel version are Navi 10 chipsets supported?
<leftyfb> Miles8of9: maybe ask in ##linux.
<leftyfb> Miles8of9: a quick google search tells me 5.3+ will support AMD Navi 10
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.28.96 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Ben64> yep, 5.3
<Miles8of9> ok thankyou
<Miles8of9> where this linux-generic-hwe comes from?
<Ben64> what do you mean
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> Ben64: edge is not necessary
<oerheks> backported kernel and tools
<Ben64> leftyfb: i know
<leftyfb> Miles8of9: install the linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 package and you'll get the 5.3 kernel
<Ben64> installing the latest 18.04 iso should already include it
<Miles8of9> ok thankyou
<paul98> ould someone take a look at - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b8Gz7W3vbM/ i'm trying to install maven and then run mvn clean install -DskipTests on a dockerimage, it's using ubuntu 19.10 and
<paul98>                 versio is listed at line 6 / 7 i have this setup on a laptop and this works fine, but through docker it throughs the error about an illegal reflectinve access operation.
<oerheks> paul98, did you install openjfx, oracle java does this by default?
<paul98> oerheks: I had just done apt-get install maven after I had run apt-get update and upgrade
<CuChulaind> Hello. I have installed openssh-server on a Lubuntu instance. Editing the /etc/ssh/ssh_config to adjust the port, then restarting the service with systemctl does not change the port. What am I missing?
<hggdh> CuChulaind: you have to change the server port on sshd_config, not ssh_config (this is the default *user* configuration)
<tomreyn> i.e. for the "ssh" (client) command
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<CuChulaind> Ah, than you!
<paul98> oerheks: are we staying I need to install this?
<oerheks> paul98,  i have no clue there, still reading simular reports
<paul98> the only thing I can see different between ubuntu dockerimage and my laptop is the fact java is minor version behind e.g 11.0.5 where ubuntu docker image is 11.0.6
